# April Munchkins 2013- enjoying our wonderful babies!



## doggylover

* Welcome to the world little ones! 

Sweetpea: Scarlett Lynn | March 7th 2013 | 6lb 2oz
Nimbec: Harrison Paul | March 10th 2013 (mothers day!) | 6lb 3oz
Vicyi: Eliza Elsie Rose | March 12th 2013
Marymoomin: Emily and Ashley | March 18th 2013 | 5lbs 13oz and 4lb 14oz
Melissasbump: Lucas Daniel | March 20th 2013 | 5lb 14oz
Wishnhoping: March 28th
Cherrybump: Paige | March 30th 2013 | 6lb 12oz
STMW: Lexi | April 4th 2013 | 4lb 11oz 
Sparkle girl: Alyssa Lynne | April 4th 2013 | 6lb 10oz
Melon1003: Max | April 5th 2013
Dan-o: Vincent (Vinny) | April 6th 2013 | 7lb 5oz
Steph: Grayson | April 6th 2013 | 7lb 14oz
Mommabrown:  Emmaleigh Claire | April 7th 3013 | 7lb 10oz
TeAmo: Lexi Marie | April 8th 2013 | 8lb 1oz
Ukgirl23: Benson | April 9th 2013 | 7lb 10oz
Doggylover: Isabelle Katie | April 10th 2013 | 7lb 10oz
Soph77: Hazel Amity | April 11th 2013 | 6lb 6oz
Kealz: James Denis Stephen | April 11th 3013 | 7lb 1oz
Kirstabelle: Annelise Mia | April 14th 2013 | 6lb 2oz
Liamsmom: Jackson | April 15th 2013 | 10lb 14oz
Littlespy: Violet Isobel | April 16th 2013 | 7lbs 3.80z
Louise-H'08: William | April 16th 2013
Kristyrich: Chelsea Anne | April 18th 2013 | 6lb 13oz
Bitsysarah: Noah Michael | April 18th 2013 | 6lbs 8oz
Readytomum: Peter Malachi | April 20th 2013 | 8lb 1oz
Lily28: Dennis | April 25th 2013
JenX: Fara | April 26th 2013
N_gods_hands: Aiden | April 30th 2013 | 7lb 10oz
Maria1234: May 5th 2013 | 6lbs 10oz
*


***Due date list***

15 :pink: 16 :blue: 2 :yellow:​
*29th March*
:yellow: Doggylover :yellow: &#9989;

*1st*
RKW

*2nd*
:blue: Nimbec :blue: &#9989;

*3rd*
:blue:Bjs2005:blue:
:pink:ebelle:pink:

*4th*
:pink:Kirstabelle:pink:&#9989;
:blue:Steph82:blue:&#9989;

*6th*
:pink: Mommabrown :pink: &#9989;

*7th*
:pink:Cherrybump:pink: &#9989;
:yellow:Melissasbump:yellow: &#9989;

*8th*
:pink: Stmw :pink:&#9989;
Solitaire

*9th*
:pink:ooSweetPea:pink:&#9989;

*11th*
:pink: LittleSpy :pink: &#9989;
:pink:TeAmo:pink:&#9989;

*13th*
:pink:SweetAngel84:pink:

*14th*
:blue:ukgirl23:blue:&#9989;

*15th*
RomaTomato
Jem-jem13

*18th*
:pink:Kristyrich:pink:&#9989;
:blue:Dan-o :blue: &#9989;
:pink: Soph77 :pink: &#9989;
:blue:Lily28 :blue:&#9989;

*19th*
:blue: MollyMalone :blue:

*20th*
:blue:liams_mom:blue:&#9989;
:blue:Bitsysarah:blue: &#9989;

*22nd*
:blue:Smanderson:blue:
:pink:sparklegirl:pink:&#9989;

*23rd*
:pink: JenX :pink:&#9989;
:blue:Kealz194:blue:&#9989;
Conundrum

*24th*
:blue:Melon1003:blue:&#9989;

*26th*
:blue:ReadytoMum:blue:&#9989;
:blue:Louise-H'08:blue:&#9989;

*29th*
:blue:N_gods_hands:blue:&#9989;

*30th*
:blue:maybesoon:blue:&#9989;
:pink:Jenny_J:pink:



*April mums-to-be who are not active posters:*
CandyApple19, wishnhoping, Chevy4by, Tacotime, Wanna Bump, Lisa64, Hayleyemma, beeba, Sugarfairy, Angela49uk, Happy_mama, MrsAmk, Baby_Dreams, Chanel88, ecavey, snoopchick82, MrsGreen12, Cre8ting, FrogLady, Lilybean, Andrea214, Aitch170, Babyhopes, Poeticsong725, simplymuff, pbl_ge, Scarletvixen, Mosh_girl, sezzy1407, Grace10209, Jenn76, Tiger22, Ispeakinsongs, Sunnymom, jenna mummy, Kathy Khuz, thefirstbaby, CrystalMarie, malia, Ready4BabyOne, Dosey, bmavery, 7981, Boumpa, Nibeley, karolynca, Sweetangel24, AnnaB0407, Sla545, x-li-x, FlyingMonkey, Fergie, Eleanor ace, CherylC3, Jasmine2312, Jjs2012, Cutieluls, sara317, mask, Kintenda, Bearbadger, Mummy2b2013, Sammy2012, Belle, ginny83, IsMiseMatt, Rayah123, justmesap, Sugaree, TTC2308, Dynelle, Mandaxx, Angeluv, marymoomin, Lj2245, Teenmommy1023, Maria1234, Hope1178, Crownjewelz, ILoveYouZandT, lauramarie, mnjhowell, Vicyl, 3boysandprego, Mammy_, bbymc, Swan girl, Cura33, tk2, mammyagain, xxxemmaxxx, Jsawyer7, Mermaidbirth, Kattyboop21, Tamithomas, Petite, wannabwatkins, hopestruck, Babimabi, AVbaby, Roxane1986, slurpie, Littleflower, rockabye, Gertie beetle, BabyK'sMam, Jcg0506, Agiboma, froglady, elocin, babysiew, Sorsha, GossipGirl, Louloublue, LittleLady04, Mrs.Luvbug, Scuffer, AprilBaby1, goonabamom, sargentgirl, Pixie pops, LoloShells, Cori2042, LauraApr2013, scuffer, Soccorgurl3, Ttcjonesbaby1, Natasharae612, Honeymama, Lish123, Bexybram

:angel: *Remembering our 21 April angels* :angel: 
Mummyconfused, Xxenssisl, Prickly, Hockey24, Jcliff, Theresarhuebb, Hinkybinky, Mummy2o, Mommyx1311, Carebearbaby, Laubull, Mamaofthree, Jcombs35, Krissy485, Wannabewillow, Ghinspire, Pghgirl3, Waterlily13 / 11th, Daisyr21, MegN1117, lilyc, Kalamazoo247, Ladykara, MelBear, Jlud, g3mz, MrsMomma, NuHunnie12, Spicychick10, Mrsmoose, Girlinyork, Xtlcx, Sparkles237, Lilli24​


----------



## Xxenssial

Can i join? My edd is the 1st of April have just got the call from our fertility clinic currently in shock from it all but so excited.


----------



## mummyconfused

CONGRATES Hun 

April fools day WOW


----------



## Xxenssial

Ah I didn't realize that, how funny would that be for our little snowflakes birth date.


----------



## mummyconfused

Would be brilliant. Is it number 1?


----------



## wishnhoping

I am also 4/1 :)

Getting bloodwork done tomorrow to confirm


----------



## mummyconfused

wishnhoping said:


> I am also 4/1 :)
> 
> Getting bloodwork done tomorrow to confirm

YAYApril fools looking popular :) 
H&H 9mths


----------



## Xxenssial

mummyconfused said:


> Would be brilliant. Is it number 1?

Yes it is my first. Congrats wishnhoping, I have to have another blood test on Thursday just to make sure my numbers are doubling properly.


----------



## mummyconfused

Xxenssial said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Would be brilliant. Is it number 1?
> 
> Yes it is my first. Congrats wishnhoping, I have to have another blood test on Thursday just to make sure my numbers are doubling properly.Click to expand...

GOod luck sweety. Keeps us updated!


----------



## jcombs35

Can I join? I've been getting faint positives on hpt's since last night, but they were showing up right at the last minute. Used fmu this morning, and it showed up in 5 minutes!! If I am indeed pregnant, which I think I am, I would be due around April 13th!


----------



## CandyApple19

hiii i know im not in april but im at the VERY end of march..31st....could i join you guys??? i dont wanna be in the end of march :(


----------



## mummyconfused

CandyApple19 said:


> hiii i know im not in april but im at the VERY end of march..31st....could i join you guys??? i dont wanna be in the end of march :(

No prob hun


----------



## CandyApple19

Thhankyou, i feel out of place in march cos im so early on and theyre like at least 4 weeks ahead of me lol! *hugs* i haves a place on the boards finalllyy!


----------



## mummyconfused

CandyApple19 said:


> Thhankyou, i feel out of place in march cos im so early on and theyre like at least 4 weeks ahead of me lol! *hugs* i haves a place on the boards finalllyy!

Is this your first? I dare say you'll have an April baby :)


----------



## CandyApple19

my third! i always go early but i hate trying to go along with people when theyre past all the scary bits like we are at this stage, theyre all in the safe zone and im not at all :( i could go late this time.


----------



## mummyconfused

CandyApple19 said:
 

> my third! i always go early but i hate trying to go along with people when theyre past all the scary bits like we are at this stage, theyre all in the safe zone and im not at all :( i could go late this time.

My third too :)

Are you planing a dating scan?


----------



## CandyApple19

ill know on the 31st if ill get seen before 13 weeks cos i lost our baby in may at 8 weeks so hopefully he'll be sympathetic and give us a viability scan. then we'll know for certin when im due!


----------



## mummyconfused

Yes, me too. Last pregnancy was twins and lost one very early. So I'll be insisting, if not stealing his referral pad and giving myself one. :haha: lmfao


----------



## ebelle

I'ld like to join in :) I'm supposed to be due April 3rd!


----------



## mummyconfused

Doc appointment today. Took blood for Beta HCG Whoo Hooo results in the morning. Can't wait to see What my HCG is


----------



## ginny83

Hi - I'd like to cautiously join too...

I'm due on 3rd April, but still very nervous! AF is due on Wednesday, so I can't wait to get past that.

This is my third pregnancy, I have one DS and I miscarried at 12 weeks at the end of April. So I don't think I'm going to feel confident about this pregnancy until after 12 weeks!


----------



## mummyconfused

ginny83 said:


> Hi - I'd like to cautiously join too...
> 
> I'm due on 3rd April, but still very nervous! AF is due on Wednesday, so I can't wait to get past that.
> 
> This is my third pregnancy, I have one DS and I miscarried at 12 weeks at the end of April. So I don't think I'm going to feel confident about this pregnancy until after 12 weeks!

Yay Ginny great to see you here xx


----------



## ebelle

ginny83 said:


> Hi - I'd like to cautiously join too...
> 
> I'm due on 3rd April, but still very nervous! AF is due on Wednesday, so I can't wait to get past that.
> 
> This is my third pregnancy, I have one DS and I miscarried at 12 weeks at the end of April. So I don't think I'm going to feel confident about this pregnancy until after 12 weeks!

yay! due date buddies!


----------



## mummyconfused

So it's 2:10am I'm wide awake. 

I had beta HCG blood test yesterday and anxiously waiting for results which I get after 9am. 7hrs away. 

Somebody please take my mind off this. I'm such a worrier 

How is everybody?


----------



## wishnhoping

hey confused- any news yet??

candyapple- I am due April 1 but will probably deliver in March too...welcome! 

I did hcg beta today and waiting for my results. I had some pink cm last night so was kind of freaking out but now Im trying to relax...I dont want to stress out the baby . I am 4 weeks today :)

ginny- my AF is due tomorrow thru Friday (I range from 28-32 day cycles) so I cant wait for next monday when ill be more relieved that af hastn shown up...especially after last night's pink twinged cm

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Bjs2005

Got a faint positive today. FF predicts due date for my first little one as April 3.


----------



## CandyApple19

ive had random due dates from various websites so ill just wait until ive had a scan to confirm it, LOL.xxxx


----------



## ebelle

got my beta hcg today.... 12 dpo at 53.7

very happy and pleased with it

hope to hear good news from everyone else soon too !


----------



## wishnhoping

got my blood work

hcg- 146
progesterone- 12.2

They said my progesterone is on the low end so I am getting on progesterone


----------



## mummyconfused

CONGRATES bjs2005 - 3rd becoming very popular 

Ebelle - beautiful numbers 

8.05am still waiting :(


----------



## mummyconfused

wishnhoping said:


> got my blood work
> 
> hcg- 146
> progesterone- 12.2
> 
> They said my progesterone is on the low end so I am getting on progesterone

4wks 5<50
Your HCG is fantastic


----------



## mummyconfused

Doctor just called. He won't give me results over the phone. I have to go in in an hour. 

I'm beside myself. I'm so worried. 

Praying everything is ok


----------



## Xxenssial

Welcome all our new ladies, this is very exciting. Mummy confused I have everything crossed for you, let us know how you go xxxx.


----------



## mummyconfused

HCG 62 is that low?


----------



## mummyconfused

ebelle said:


> got my beta hcg today.... 12 dpo at 53.7
> 
> very happy and pleased with it
> 
> hope to hear good news from everyone else soon too !

Mine is 62 AF due in 4 days?

Have a repeat in a few days


----------



## ginny83

all those numbers sound great ladies - I wouldn't worry too much about the number. The rate the number doubles means more :)


----------



## chevy4by

I'd like to join too :) First baby due April 1


----------



## Xxenssial

mummyconfused said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> got my beta hcg today.... 12 dpo at 53.7
> 
> very happy and pleased with it
> 
> hope to hear good news from everyone else soon too !
> 
> Mine is 62 AF due in 4 days?
> 
> Have a repeat in a few daysClick to expand...

Your numbers sound good, more than mine. I have a repeat blood test in two days also. I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## CandyApple19

i havent had any HCG bloods done, i might push my luck and ask for my gp to do a count for me......


----------



## mummyconfused

Thank you ladies. You girls keep me sane! :)


----------



## CandyApple19

all here for eachother babe, after all you gave me my own bit on the front page haha *feels soo lurrvedd*


----------



## ebelle

mummyconfused said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> got my beta hcg today.... 12 dpo at 53.7
> 
> very happy and pleased with it
> 
> hope to hear good news from everyone else soon too !
> 
> Mine is 62 AF due in 4 days?
> 
> Have a repeat in a few daysClick to expand...

Not low at all. Yours are higher than mine and the nurse said my numbers were good for so early in pregnancy. So don't worry about it :)


----------



## mummyconfused

OMG GOING VENT SO BLOCK YOUR EARS!

I was talking about this pregnancy on Facebook which I only Just opened back up. 

One of 'my friends' said "if your due 4th of April, that means its been 2 and a half weeks from conception. Your hormones wouldn't even be visible. And how do you even know your due date"

GRRRRRRR OMG! 

Vent over!


----------



## CandyApple19

Wat a cow!


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> OMG GOING VENT SO BLOCK YOUR EARS!
> 
> I was talking about this pregnancy on Facebook which I only Just opened back up.
> 
> One of 'my friends' said "if your due 4th of April, that means its been 2 and a half weeks from conception. Your hormones wouldn't even be visible. And how do you even know your due date"
> 
> GRRRRRRR OMG!
> 
> Vent over!

Wow. Is this person jealous or something? :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I think I am miscarrying. I got two faint BFP's Saturday night. Then Sunday morning it showed up way faster and was darker. Then a digi said "not pregnant." Then Monday morning and this morning the lines took longer to show up and are more faint than Sunday's. 

Also, I had spotting that lasted 4 days, then stopped Sunday evening. Given that the BFP was getting darker and the spotting had stopped, I thought everything was going pretty well, and was waiting for missed AF to go confirm with doctor. Then Monday evening, I went to the bathroom, and when I wiped, there was bright red blood. This morning I see clots/tissue. (Not sure as I've never seen tissue.) Just don't know what to make of all this...


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> I think I am miscarrying. I got two faint BFP's Saturday night. Then Sunday morning it showed up way faster and was darker. Then a digi said "not pregnant." Then Monday morning and this morning the lines took longer to show up and are more faint than Sunday's.
> 
> Also, I had spotting that lasted 4 days, then stopped Sunday evening. Given that the BFP was getting darker and the spotting had stopped, I thought everything was going pretty well, and was waiting for missed AF to go confirm with doctor. Then Monday evening, I went to the bathroom, and when I wiped, there was bright red blood. This morning I see clots/tissue. (Not sure as I've never seen tissue.) Just don't know what to make of all this...


Oh honey I'm so sorry!!!! 

Maybe go to A&E and ask for blood test. 
Oh I wish I could help. 

Please take care of yourself :( keep us updated if you feel up to it


----------



## jcombs35

I will. I'm going to call my doctor later and see what she says first. Thanks for the support.


----------



## CandyApple19

Oh no :-( i hope it works out x


----------



## babybeebee79

If all goes well, 4/13! Add me!


----------



## Mary HH

wow - April babies already. Congrats to you all. X x


----------



## jcombs35

Well would you look at this....

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture128.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fq559%2Fjcombs355%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DPicture128.jpg


----------



## kirstabelle

So sorry Jcombs, hope everything turns out to be okay!

I had a chemical in April, took a month off in May and just got my BFP this morning, due April 5 according to FF. Hoping so, so much for a sticky, sticky bean.


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hope I'm not too late to join! I got my BFP on Saturday and am due (well EDD) on 3rd April 2013!

First time for everything for me - never been pregnant before or a mummy! Super excited and very nervous about the next 2 months!


----------



## ginny83

welcome wanna bump...

just wondering how did you come up with the edd? I'm also 3rd april, but I'm only 3 week 6 days along?


----------



## Wanna Bump

Uuumm might have got my ticker wrong then! It's a confusing one as I have long cycles so ovulate around CD 24/25. My Doc thinks my EDD is March 23rd! This would be true if I had normal length cycles. I basically tried to calculate my own based on when I thought I O'd this month and came up with 3rd April! It may be that I am end of March if I'm a couple days ahead of you.

Confusing I know! :)

Wont know exactly until first scan either! But frustrating. Doc thinks I'm 5 weeks, I think I'm more like 4 or 4.5 at most.


----------



## mummyconfused

So ladies did a digital tonight and it says im 4-5 weeks pregnant.... my hcg def must be going up, and i do Ov mega early! Oh cant wait for dating scan in 2weeks :):cloud9::happydance:

welcome newbies
 



Attached Files:







aa.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ginny83

Yeah it can be confusing when O doesn't occur exactly when it's suppose to! Hopefully you'll get a nice surprise at your scan and you'll be further along than you think :)


----------



## ebelle

hey jcombs35 as long as it says you are pregnant, consider that you are. remember, positive mental attitude all the way!!!!

Wanna Bump - Welcome to the party, looks like we are going to be EDD buddies~


----------



## Xxenssial

yay we have alot more people joing, welcome everyone.


----------



## kirstabelle

mummyconfused said:


> So ladies did a digital tonight and it says im 4-5 weeks pregnant.... my hcg def must be going up, and i do Ov mega early! Oh cant wait for dating scan in 2weeks :):cloud9::happydance:
> 
> welcome newbies

Yay, Mummyconfused! I want to take one of those fancy clear blue ones with the weeks included. I can't find them at the drugstore here. 

I did my EDD on the baby center calculator and it gave me 4/2 and then I did it with the date I O'ed as conception date 4/10 - 2 days from DH's birthday!! Bt FF gives me 4/5 so I guess I go with that since maybe FF is taking other factors in my cycle under consideration... can't wait for dating scan and to hear HB will put my mind at ease


----------



## wishnhoping

kirstabelle- they dont sell them in the US but you can buy them on Ebay I think?


----------



## jcombs35

ebelle said:


> hey jcombs35 as long as it says you are pregnant, consider that you are. remember, positive mental attitude all the way!!!!
> 
> Wanna Bump - Welcome to the party, looks like we are going to be EDD buddies~

My urine test at the doctor just came back negative. She said to wait for AF (not due for 17 days) and then come back. Long story short, I think I ovulated early. But really, I have had 5 faint positives, one negative, and one positive digital results..... I'm thinking I can't be wrong 6 times.... I'm thinking they can be wrong, especially when they're in a hurry to get to lunch....


----------



## CandyApple19

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







digibfp4+2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jcombs35

wishnhoping said:


> kirstabelle- they dont sell them in the US but you can buy them on Ebay I think?

I wish I had known that! I spent forever looking through store's websites yesterday trying to see who sold them! lol


----------



## babybeebee79

jcombs, stay positive!

We are neck to neck on the DPO I think!

I am so nervous to test early, so I'm sticking with it until 7/31.

Today is 6dop, so the 'books' say that implantation should occur today (i actually wore white underwear so i wouldn't miss a drop!) I'm freakin' nuts!

Im sending good luck vibes to you!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

babybeeeeee its more common to implNT 8-9DPO, I implanted on 8 :)


----------



## wishnhoping

jcombs- I looked for them here too and somone informed me its only sold in the UK..haha. I dont know why they dont sell them here!? If you got so many BFPs Id try to stop worrying and assume you are pregnant...the stress will be bad for the baby so jsut be blissfully happy until someone tells you otherwise (which fingers crossed they wont!) Congrats!

Candyapple- congrats on your digi! I love seeing those words. 

I am still "cautiously" pregnant until my bloodwork Thursday. I am being as optimistic as I can though and trying to relax and enjoy what I have been waiting for for far too long!


----------



## babybeebee79

CandyApple19 said:


> babybeeeeee its more common to implNT 8-9DPO, I implanted on 8 :)

Oh wow! Really? Now I have 3 more days of white underwear! LOL 

This is the first time I haven't told my Mom of something I am doing..its so strange, she came over today and I hid the "What to Expect" book, and did not mention even a twinge of "I might be..."

While I know she'd be elated for my hubby and I, I feel that this is such a personal time for me...I was hoping to share great news instead of 'maybe' news...

Thanks for the update on the DPO implantation times...now I have to keep busy for 2 more days in order to stop THINKING!!! :wacko::wacko::blush:


----------



## babybeebee79

CandyApple19 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

just out of curiosity, how many DPO are you?


----------



## kirstabelle

babybeebee79 said:


> Today is 6dop, so the 'books' say that implantation should occur today (i actually wore white underwear so i wouldn't miss a drop!) I'm freakin' nuts!

:haha: Love it! And if there's none don't worry, I got 0 and I am preggo :thumbup: I read somewhere that only 30% of women get bleeding and that it can be related to where in the uterus the blastocyst implants. 

Hope everything is okay Jcombs, keep us updated! 

As for those fancy pee sticks, I wonder why they don't sell them here? My guess is that they are probably worried about getting sued somehow. 

CandyApple your digi looks lovely! I am gonna do my digi sometime soon too. I have two more wondfos that I am going to use at 13 dpo and 15 dpo to see if my line gets darker, and then I have a FRER that I am going to use on 15 dpo too. I have a digi left as well, so will probably do that on Sunday. I just want the picture of my little "pregnant" digi :cloud9:


----------



## CandyApple19

its lovely isnt it! just seeing those words, i cant wait to gte a 3+ xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

CandyApple19 said:


> its lovely isnt it! just seeing those words, i cant wait to gte a 3+ xxx

Wonder why mine says 3-4 meaning 4-5 weeks pregnant but your ahead of me. 

I analyse everything :dohh:


----------



## kirstabelle

Mummyconfused I just did the Countdown to Pregnancy gender predictor too, and it is completely different from The Bump's version of the Chinese Gender Chart. That one says I'm having a boy!

https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/

How weird! Guess I will have to wait until 2nd tri after all :winkwink:


----------



## jcombs35

wishnhoping said:


> jcombs- I looked for them here too and somone informed me its only sold in the UK..haha. I dont know why they dont sell them here!? If you got so many BFPs Id try to stop worrying and assume you are pregnant...the stress will be bad for the baby so jsut be blissfully happy until someone tells you otherwise (which fingers crossed they wont!) Congrats!
> 
> Candyapple- congrats on your digi! I love seeing those words.
> 
> I am still "cautiously" pregnant until my bloodwork Thursday. I am being as optimistic as I can though and trying to relax and enjoy what I have been waiting for for far too long!

That's exactly what I'm doing. I had called DH this morning after the "pregnant" popped up and told him about it. He told me to go to the doctor. When he got home from work, I showed him the digi, and told him what she said. He said,"Um, if those things keep saying you're pregnant, then you're pregnant." And I agree with that. I may even be having a m/c, but there is something going on. So until AF tells me otherwise, I am assuming I am!

Why don't they sell those here? I love the idea of it telling you when you conceived. Think I might look on ebay later. But don't know if I can stand to wait to have one delivered! I am going to buy another pack of digi's tomorrow to see what those say.


----------



## kirstabelle

Here's my BFP - not bad for 11 dpo right?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=40182


----------



## jcombs35

kirstabelle said:


> Here's my BFP - not bad for 11 dpo right?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=40182

That is a beautiful line!! :flower:


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks Jcombs, and so sorry about all your probs with the doctors and confusing tests etc, hope it all gets sorted out so that you can just be happy and relaxed about your pg!


----------



## ebelle

jcombs35 said:


> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> jcombs- I looked for them here too and somone informed me its only sold in the UK..haha. I dont know why they dont sell them here!? If you got so many BFPs Id try to stop worrying and assume you are pregnant...the stress will be bad for the baby so jsut be blissfully happy until someone tells you otherwise (which fingers crossed they wont!) Congrats!
> 
> Candyapple- congrats on your digi! I love seeing those words.
> 
> I am still "cautiously" pregnant until my bloodwork Thursday. I am being as optimistic as I can though and trying to relax and enjoy what I have been waiting for for far too long!
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing. I had called DH this morning after the "pregnant" popped up and told him about it. He told me to go to the doctor. When he got home from work, I showed him the digi, and told him what she said. He said,"Um, if those things keep saying you're pregnant, then you're pregnant." And I agree with that. I may even be having a m/c, but there is something going on. So until AF tells me otherwise, I am assuming I am!
> 
> Why don't they sell those here? I love the idea of it telling you when you conceived. Think I might look on ebay later. But don't know if I can stand to wait to have one delivered! I am going to buy another pack of digi's tomorrow to see what those say.Click to expand...

I have heard that some urine tests at the doctors are much less sensitive than the ones available out on the market, so I wouldn't put so much faith in them. If commercially available ones say you are pregnant, believe it and don't worry. I like how your husband thinks btw :)


----------



## ebelle

awesome line kirstabelle :)


----------



## Wanna Bump

Can I ask you ladies about digi's? Why if they say 2-3 weeks do you put that you are 4-5 weeks?? Don't understand why it jumps up a week?

I got 2-3 weeks on digi in Sat, hoping for 3+ this Sat - what will that mean??

I thought I was around 4weeks only, but maybe I am further along??


----------



## Angela49uk

Im also due on the 1st! So exciting :)


----------



## jcombs35

Wanna Bump said:


> Can I ask you ladies about digi's? Why if they say 2-3 weeks do you put that you are 4-5 weeks?? Don't understand why it jumps up a week?
> 
> I got 2-3 weeks on digi in Sat, hoping for 3+ this Sat - what will that mean??
> 
> I thought I was around 4weeks only, but maybe I am further along??

I may be wrong, but the digi is telling you when you conceived. And they way doctors calculate your due date is they put you at two weeks pregnant when you conceived. So if you conceived 2 weeks ago, a doctor would tell you that you're 4 weeks along.


----------



## Wanna Bump

Surely then everyone's due date would be 2 weeks out? Is it not 9 months from conception?

(am a first time mummy-to-be so forgive the ignorance!)

If my digi is saying 2-3weeks and medically I'm 4-5 weeks that's great!


----------



## babybeebee79

Hi Ladies...I'm writing in such an emotionally sad mood...:cry:

I don't know why I'm sad, its not like I tested BFP or BFN because I haven't tested at all.

I still have 6 days until I can even test. (I'm only 7dpo). I had sore bbs two days ago, but now, they feel the same, no pain, and I can't tell, but it seems like they shrunk again. 

I don't have any cramping, no spotting, nothing....

I was so POSITIVE that we conceived (and maybe we did?), but this wait is taking a toll on me. Why can't my body just make me puke all over the breakfast table? LOL :haha:

Any advice from others who were preggers but had NO signs? I'm not even sure implantation has taken, because I have no spotting.

Any words will soothe me this morning :(


----------



## jcombs35

Wanna Bump said:


> Surely then everyone's due date would be 2 weeks out? Is it not 9 months from conception?
> 
> (am a first time mummy-to-be so forgive the ignorance!)
> 
> If my digi is saying 2-3weeks and medically I'm 4-5 weeks that's great!

It's fine. It's quite confusing and I don't know why they do it that way. They say at 40 weeks, you're full term. So that actually comes out to 10 months. So I've never understood why they always say you're pregnant for 9 months either. Perhaps because most women don't even know they're pregnant the first month? It doesn't change your due date really because those extra two weeks are added in when they estimate it. Hope that helps!


----------



## jcombs35

babybeebee79 said:


> Hi Ladies...I'm writing in such an emotionally sad mood...:cry:
> 
> I don't know why I'm sad, its not like I tested BFP or BFN because I haven't tested at all.
> 
> I still have 6 days until I can even test. (I'm only 7dpo). I had sore bbs two days ago, but now, they feel the same, no pain, and I can't tell, but it seems like they shrunk again.
> 
> I don't have any cramping, no spotting, nothing....
> 
> I was so POSITIVE that we conceived (and maybe we did?), but this wait is taking a toll on me. Why can't my body just make me puke all over the breakfast table? LOL :haha:
> 
> Any advice from others who were preggers but had NO signs? I'm not even sure implantation has taken, because I have no spotting.
> 
> Any words will soothe me this morning :(

Well, I believe you know my situation from other posts. I'm not sure what's going on with me, but other than spotting/cramping, I have no symptoms either. With my last one, the only symptom I had was there was a song that would come on the radio that just made me cry my eyes out. I normally wouldn't have cried at that song. That's when I knew. 

I won't tell you just be patient, and I really don't have anything else to say that might make you feel better. I know it's impossible to be patient when you want it so bad. Just remember all those episodes of "I didn't know I was pregnant." Some women just don't have a lot of symptoms!


----------



## ginny83

jcombs35 said:


> Wanna Bump said:
> 
> 
> Surely then everyone's due date would be 2 weeks out? Is it not 9 months from conception?
> 
> (am a first time mummy-to-be so forgive the ignorance!)
> 
> If my digi is saying 2-3weeks and medically I'm 4-5 weeks that's great!
> 
> It's fine. It's quite confusing and I don't know why they do it that way. They say at 40 weeks, you're full term. So that actually comes out to 10 months. So I've never understood why they always say you're pregnant for 9 months either. Perhaps because most women don't even know they're pregnant the first month? It doesn't change your due date really because those extra two weeks are added in when they estimate it. Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Yep and you count the 40 weeks from the first day of your last period - which for most people is 2 weeks before they conceived.... however if you have a longer or shorter than a 28 day cycle this can obviously throw you off a bit as well.


----------



## Wanna Bump

babybeebee79 - Hang in there, I know it's a tough ride, 3 weeks ago I was crying to my DH cause I thought it would never happen. It does!
My only distinguishing symptom was tiredness and a bit queasy. I was dragging myself around on Saturday morning and thought 'I'll pee on a stick just in case' (I was going out that night so didn't know whether to drink or not.) It turn out to be my BFP and booze was out of the question!
I'd say if you have any symptom that is different from your usual TWW symptoms that could be a good sign. But this is only my opion. This is my first BFP so may be others with wider experience.

Also, this month I ditched all the temping, did a few opk's, but just made sure we BD ever other night during my fertile window. We were def more chilled and it clearly worked.

I also put on a few pounds which the Dc had advised.

Hope this helps. GL!


----------



## babybeebee79

Thank you all for the encouraging words of advice.

After I got out of the shower, and was just sitting on the couch before work, hubby came out and asked what was wrong. I started tearing up telling him how i was so sad about not having sore boobs, and no spotting and no other signs.
He was so amazing. He held me, and said that everything was going to be fine. He is such a truly great man. He reassured me that I may BE preggers, but we just won't know. And that we can just keep trying and trying until it works.

So we kissed and off to work i went.

I had to pump gas. Out of no where, i burst into tears...WTF!!!??!!

I have felt emotional yo-yo-ing all morning....maybe? maybe? 6 more days of not knowing is killing me...i am wanting to cheat and test tonight....hmmm...


----------



## kirstabelle

Last time when I had my chemical I tested BFN at 9dpo, 10dpo and then got a BFP at 11dpo. If it was me I would wait a bit longer, getting a BFN is always disappointing even when you "know" it is too early. One thing that helps me to not test is to go to the test gallery at countdowntopregnancy.com and look at other peoples test for the dpo you are and see how many are positive. On the early days it is lots and lots of BFNs, super super faint lines, evaps etc and then look at 11,12,13 dpo and you will see way more and darker lines. Helped me to wait until 11dpo this time around. If you do the math between likely implantation (days 7-9) and the number of days it takes for HCG to build enough to make its way into your pee (at least 2) then 11dpo is the "safest" early date to test. And of course it can still be false BFN at 11dpo, for sure. So, 7 dpo is very, very likely to give you a BFN even if you ARE pregnant. Which I hope you are :)


----------



## TacoTime

According to the online calculators (I haven't seen a doctor yet) I am due APRIL FOOLS DAY!!! 

I'm 35 years old and this is my first pregnancy so I am very nervous! I haven't had any symptoms although today I have a headache (which could be due to changes in atmospheric pressures - drastic weather changes in west). 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## TacoTime

jcombs35 said:


> Wanna Bump said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask you ladies about digi's? Why if they say 2-3 weeks do you put that you are 4-5 weeks?? Don't understand why it jumps up a week?
> 
> I got 2-3 weeks on digi in Sat, hoping for 3+ this Sat - what will that mean??
> 
> I thought I was around 4weeks only, but maybe I am further along??
> 
> I may be wrong, but the digi is telling you when you conceived. And they way doctors calculate your due date is they put you at two weeks pregnant when you conceived. So if you conceived 2 weeks ago, a doctor would tell you that you're 4 weeks along.Click to expand...

I think you are right....


----------



## kirstabelle

TacoTime said:


> According to the online calculators (I haven't seen a doctor yet) I am due APRIL FOOLS DAY!!!
> 
> I'm 35 years old and this is my first pregnancy so I am very nervous! I haven't had any symptoms although today I have a headache (which could be due to changes in atmospheric pressures - drastic weather changes in west).
> 
> Nice to meet you all!

:happydance::dance::happydance:

Welcome to April Babies Taco Time! I am 30, so not too far behind you... this is also my first baby, so plenty nervous too. Although my excitement outweighs my nerves by far. 

Going by my LMP I am due April 2, but I ovulate late so the due date FF gave me of April 5 is probably more accurate. Best wishes to you and your little April Fool's Baby!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Can I be added to April 9th? :flow:

Just tested + today @ 8 DPO so anything can happen at this point but I am trying to remain optimistic and enjoy it!

Babybeebee - if it helps at all I had almost no symptoms this time around other than being more tired than usual. I had reaaaally sore BB's (among other symptoms) when preg with DS so I was sure I was out this time around and lo and behold tested + this am!


----------



## TacoTime

kirstabelle said:


> TacoTime said:
> 
> 
> According to the online calculators (I haven't seen a doctor yet) I am due APRIL FOOLS DAY!!!
> 
> I'm 35 years old and this is my first pregnancy so I am very nervous! I haven't had any symptoms although today I have a headache (which could be due to changes in atmospheric pressures - drastic weather changes in west).
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> :happydance::dance::happydance:
> 
> Welcome to April Babies Taco Time! I am 30, so not too far behind you... this is also my first baby, so plenty nervous too. Although my excitement outweighs my nerves by far.
> 
> Going by my LMP I am due April 2, but I ovulate late so the due date FF gave me of April 5 is probably more accurate. Best wishes to you and your little April Fool's Baby!Click to expand...

Thanks KirstaBelle! Let the fun begin!

Experiencing any morning sickness?


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats Sweet Pea, welcome!!

I love how every day there are more BFPs and more April Babies :hugs:


----------



## babybeebee79

ooSweetPea said:


> Can I be added to April 9th? :flow:
> 
> Just tested + today @ 8 DPO so anything can happen at this point but I am trying to remain optimistic and enjoy it!
> 
> Babybeebee - if it helps at all I had almost no symptoms this time around other than being more tired than usual. I had reaaaally sore BB's (among other symptoms) when preg with DS so I was sure I was out this time around and lo and behold tested + this am!

Congrats on the + test result! and SO early on! That would mean if i tested tomorrow, that would be you! I am going to tucker it out and wait though, i'd rather not be too disappointed if it was neg.
Couple of new symptoms today, itchy boob a bit, some lower aches and these emotions....if i watched "the notebook" today, id float away in tears! LOL

So excited for all of you!


----------



## ebelle

I've tested early so many times with such sad results that I wish I could stop myself.

This month I had bfn on 8 and 9 dpo with very faint line on 10 miu test at 10 dpo

So hang in there!


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies,

May I join you? I am 29 and this is my first. I just tested positive this morning... yieks... :wacko:

Still not sure what to expect, but then again, I guess you never do :haha:

Where are you guys from?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Baby good luck to you - it is smart to wait because an early BFN could easily be a BFP in hiding! FX'd for you!

I got BFP at 7DPO with DS so was totally gutted when I tested - yesterday morning, combined with no symptoms I totally thought I was out! Only tested early this time because of early BFP last time... I must be an early implanter!? Not going to complain hehe. 

Can't wait til testing time for you sweets!


----------



## jsawyer79

CandyApple19 said:


> hiii i know im not in april but im at the VERY end of march..31st....could i join you guys??? i dont wanna be in the end of march :(

Me too !!! I think I am due the 31st as well.


----------



## babybeebee79

ooSweetPea said:


> Baby good luck to you - it is smart to wait because an early BFN could easily be a BFP in hiding! FX'd for you!
> 
> I got BFP at 7DPO with DS so was totally gutted when I tested - yesterday morning, combined with no symptoms I totally thought I was out! Only tested early this time because of early BFP last time... I must be an early implanter!? Not going to complain hehe.
> 
> Can't wait til testing time for you sweets!

Thank you! I will def let everyone know what the results are! Only a few more days (way too many imho!)

This forum has been such a relief. I have no one to talk about with this stuff...i'm 32 and all my friends all ready have 10 year olds...so no one wants to talk Baby any more :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

^^ I'm sure we are all more than willing to talk baby with you hun!


----------



## Jcliff

Hi all! Got my BFP today! I'm due April 2nd :)


----------



## Steph82

Jcliff said:


> Hi all! Got my BFP today! I'm due April 2nd :)


Yay Jcliff! I got mine this morning and I think i'm still in shock! How long have you been ttc? Is this your first?


----------



## mummyconfused

Welcome ladies so great to see more BFP. Looks like April will be quite popular


----------



## lisa64

Hi ladies big congrats, am due April 3rd with my 2nd. xx


----------



## Xxenssial

Co grats and welcome everyone, look forward to the next 8months or so with you all.


----------



## RKW

Hi ladies! 
After 19 long months I got my bfp today! On the only month of all when I got negative OPKs so I didn't even think I had ovulated! 
Looks like I'm due on the 1st, April fools day! 
Would love to join you ladies here x


----------



## jcombs35

I am sooo jealous that you all know how many dpo you are and I don't!!!:haha:


----------



## mummyconfused

Welcome ladies xxx

Waiting on 2nd HCG results today 

First lot was 63 so 48 hours later I'm hoping for 130+

Keep fx please ladies


----------



## Jcliff

Hi! I had a M/C in March...and have been trying since April. im 13DPO. I had positives all day...I must say, I am alittle nervous though because I took a clear blue digital around 12:00pm, and now 9:00pm I got a NOT pregnant. Im still getting a pregnant on my other tests. hmm i was told probably because its later in the day and my urine isnt as strong. Hope this is true!


----------



## mummyconfused

Jcliff said:


> Hi! I had a M/C in March...and have been trying since April. im 13DPO. I had positives all day...I must say, I am alittle nervous though because I took a clear blue digital around 12:00pm, and now 9:00pm I got a NOT pregnant. Im still getting a pregnant on my other tests. hmm i was told probably because its later in the day and my urine isnt as strong. Hope this is true!

It's prob not strong enough hun. Try 2nd morning urine :) that always seems stronger for me. :)

Try relax you'll be fine. Hahahaha can't believe I said "relax". I got blood done and I'm still panicking lol


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> I am sooo jealous that you all know how many dpo you are and I don't!!!:haha:

Thanks to opk :) first for me ever :)


----------



## jcombs35

Jcliff said:


> Hi! I had a M/C in March...and have been trying since April. im 13DPO. I had positives all day...I must say, I am alittle nervous though because I took a clear blue digital around 12:00pm, and now 9:00pm I got a NOT pregnant. Im still getting a pregnant on my other tests. hmm i was told probably because its later in the day and my urine isnt as strong. Hope this is true!

I have been getting faint positives since Saturday night. Sunday morning, my line was getting darker and I took a clear blue digi, and it said not pregnant. I kept doing my regular two line urine tests and getting faint positives, and then yesterday morning I got a "pregnant."

It takes 2-3 days for hcg to double, so wait 2 or 3 days and try your digi again.


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I had a M/C in March...and have been trying since April. im 13DPO. I had positives all day...I must say, I am alittle nervous though because I took a clear blue digital around 12:00pm, and now 9:00pm I got a NOT pregnant. Im still getting a pregnant on my other tests. hmm i was told probably because its later in the day and my urine isnt as strong. Hope this is true!
> 
> It's prob not strong enough hun. Try 2nd morning urine :) that always seems stronger for me. :)
> 
> Try relax you'll be fine. Hahahaha can't believe I said "relax". I got blood done and I'm still panicking lolClick to expand...

Is it really? Yesterday morning, I did my last test strip with fmu, and the line seemed like it was getting more faint. I was sitting here all bummed out and a few hours later, I just said "heck with it." and took the digi I had put back. (Second morning urine.) It came back "pregnant." I thought since it was not fmu, it probably wasn't as concentrated, and they say that digi's are less sensitive, so I figured the doctor could pick up a positive.......


----------



## ginny83

hi ladies, I got my hcg results back from yesterday - 314 at 14DPO!

really happy with that, although I don't think i'll be getting another test tomorrow, so don't really know how well they're rising. I'm sure it's all good though


----------



## Xxenssial

mummyconfused said:


> Welcome ladies xxx
> 
> Waiting on 2nd HCG results today
> 
> First lot was 63 so 48 hours later I'm hoping for 130+
> 
> Keep fx please ladies

I am currently waiting for my repeat bloods too at the moment :) keeping my fingers crossed for both of us. 

Will be keeping an eye out for your post :flower:


----------



## jcombs35

Just got another :bfp:!! And this is with "last at night urine."!!! What's wrong with these doctors? Isn't our conflicting test results enough to cause question and do a blood test?



https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## ebelle

jcombs35 said:


> Just got another :bfp:!! And this is with "last at night urine."!!! What's wrong with these doctors? Isn't our conflicting test results enough to cause question and do a blood test?
> 
> 
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/

Just go in and request for a blood test. Tell them you want your HCG Beta.


----------



## Xxenssial

jcombs35 said:


> Just got another :bfp:!! And this is with "last at night urine."!!! What's wrong with these doctors? Isn't our conflicting test results enough to cause question and do a blood test?
> 
> 
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/

Congrats deff go and ask for a blood test.


----------



## mummyconfused

Jcombs35 - def ask for blood. And refuse to leave without it

2.5hrs and I get my results for 13dpo (yesterday)

Hurry up!


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Jcombs35 - def ask for blood. And refuse to leave without it
> 
> 2.5hrs and I get my results for 13dpo (yesterday)
> 
> Hurry up!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

11 dpo HCG 62

13 dpo HCG 242

Omg it more than doubled!


----------



## ebelle

that's uber awesome! congrats!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

Yyyays! xxxxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Doctor thinks I ov earlier than I thought or implantation accurred faster :) he think I'm about 5 wks. Dating ultrasound in 2 weeks


----------



## CandyApple19

thats ace Mummy! xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

"Your egg might of got fertilized immediately after being released and then speed its way to your uterus" 

Words from my doctor :)


----------



## CandyApple19

Awwww! yeah the egg can make its way dfown the fallpoian tubes and be fertilised as it enters your womb, then it'd implant earlier than usual.


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> "Your egg might of got fertilized immediately after being released and then speed its way to your uterus"
> 
> Words from my doctor :)

I wish my doctor was smart like yours instead of telling me it was impossible for me to even be pregnant given the timing, despite 6 positives at the time.... I am very happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> "Your egg might of got fertilized immediately after being released and then speed its way to your uterus"
> 
> Words from my doctor :)
> 
> I wish my doctor was smart like yours instead of telling me it was impossible for me to even be pregnant given the timing, despite 6 positives at the time.... I am very happy for you!! :happydance:Click to expand...

This was a new doctor as mine was away. 

My dOc said 62 was very low for 11dpo and sent me for repeats which was 242 13dpo it doubled twice :) its a really good number and this new doc said both numbers are consistent with 5wks :)

How are you hun?


----------



## jcombs35

I am very frustrated. I just took a FRER last night and one minute later had a faint line. Took one this morning and it was more faint and took 2 minutes to show up. I am convinced at least for the time being, I am pregnant. 8 positives on 3 different brands, one digital, versus one insensitive doctor's test.....And she said she had no reason to question her results. The more I think about it, the more angry I get.

I am still spotting and that's why I feel the urge to keep testing. I terrified I'm going to miscarry and I want to make sure those faint lines at least keep coming and hopefully get darker. 15 more days til AF is due.....


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> I am very frustrated. I just took a FRER last night and one minute later had a faint line. Took one this morning and it was more faint and took 2 minutes to show up. I am convinced at least for the time being, I am pregnant. 8 positives on 3 different brands, one digital, versus one insensitive doctor's test.....And she said she had no reason to question her results. The more I think about it, the more angry I get.
> 
> I am still spotting and that's why I feel the urge to keep testing. I terrified I'm going to miscarry and I want to make sure those faint lines at least keep coming and hopefully get darker. 15 more days til AF is due.....


Oh honey you need to yell and scream for bloods

How many days in your cycle?

My AF was due in 2 days and I'm still nerves so I can imagine how you feel

Hope it all works out babe :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> I am very frustrated. I just took a FRER last night and one minute later had a faint line. Took one this morning and it was more faint and took 2 minutes to show up. I am convinced at least for the time being, I am pregnant. 8 positives on 3 different brands, one digital, versus one insensitive doctor's test.....And she said she had no reason to question her results. The more I think about it, the more angry I get.
> 
> I am still spotting and that's why I feel the urge to keep testing. I terrified I'm going to miscarry and I want to make sure those faint lines at least keep coming and hopefully get darker. 15 more days til AF is due.....
> 
> 
> Oh honey you need to yell and scream for bloods
> 
> How many days in your cycle?
> 
> My AF was due in 2 days and I'm still nerves so I can imagine how you feel
> 
> Hope it all works out babe :hugs:Click to expand...

My cycles are 35 days. I know for me to be pregnant right now, I had to have ovulated early/late, but really it seems like that is what has happened. :shrug:


----------



## mummyconfused

Sure does. I ovulate day 11 of a 28 day cycle. Really early lol hence why I'm 4wk 1day and AF still 2 days away

I've got a good feel honey :)


----------



## jcombs35

I do too, but my doctor left me with no answers yesterday. If they're going to act like that, then why are they even doctors? Did they just decide to be doctors for the nice pay check? Some of them obviously don't care about people.


----------



## mummyconfused

So true. I think a doctor change is in the books and HCG count. Could you go to a&e ?


----------



## ginny83

I think going to A&E might be a good idea since you're spotting and getting positive tests


----------



## mummyconfused

Agree


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone know how far along you have to be to get 3+ on the cb digi?

I tested again today and it's 2-3weeks, which it was on Monday so didn't expect a jump already, but wondering when I should?


----------



## CandyApple19

6 weeks for safety. x


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry wanna bump, I don't really know how those digis with weeks work as we don't have them here.

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies! And congrats to everyone with fab blood test results! How exciting!!

And I agree with everyone Jcombs, you should go see a different doctor. If that doctor is refusing to help you figure out if you actually are PG or not, then she is not exactly giving you suitable prenatal care. If it was me I would go to a new doctor and not even tell them about the doctor's previous test, just tell them your symptoms and how many positive test you have already had. 

AFM, I did a second wondfo test this morning and when I first did it it did look a bit darker, but not much and now it faded to be about the same as the other one I did two days ago. Maybe because they are cheap? I was up all night every 2 hours or so peeing so it wasn't exactly "FMU" really. Maybe that's why? I am trying not to worry about it. I have a FRER and a FR digi as well but I am scared to do the FRER because with my chemical the FRER never even turned positive. And I know the digi is going to come up positive because it came up positive when I had less of a line on the wondfos. I could try to get an appointment with the doctor tomorrow but the thing is that we are moving to Boston on Monday, so I need to find a new doctor anyway, and we are actually going camping on the Cape from Tuesday until Friday so I can't really get a new doctor next week. So even if I get bloods tomorrow I won't be able to get follow up bloods to see the doubling anyway. I wish the next two weeks would just go super fast since once you get past six weeks the chances of miscarriage go down to 5% I hope everything is okay. My husband says the lines are both darker than last time anyway so not to worry. Sorry for this long, rambling post ladies.


----------



## CandyApple19

i know your pain babe, its scary when you know theres a chance of chemical etc, its on every womans mind...:( id wait until you get to boston to do a digi test, because thatd give the 3 day wait and it should show up by then. x


----------



## mosh_girl

My due date is also on April fools day. :D


----------



## Xxenssial

Well di got great levels from the doctors. Can't wait for our scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CandyApple19

My duedate aint certain yet but i guess itll be end march come april x


----------



## mummyconfused

AF due tomorrow. I'm terrified :( keep going to the toilet to wipe just to check :(


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> AF due tomorrow. I'm terrified :( keep going to the toilet to wipe just to check :(

So scary! I can imagine how scared I will be in 15 days as well. Good luck and I hope that witch stays away!!


----------



## CandyApple19

Awww babe :( it wont come, uve had gooood positives! you might have a tiny bit of spotting asd a breakthrough bleed but thats about it, dont panic. i had a tiny amount of spotting yesterday after going to the toilet......its gone now :) x


----------



## jcombs35

Well, my spotting stopped, and I'm afraid my pregnancy might have too. FRER with second morning urine left a line that was barely there. All my other ones could be seen without direct light. I had to hold this directly under the light and it is so faint, it looks like it could be evap. :sad2:


----------



## prickly

Xxenssial said:


> Can i join? My edd is the 1st of April have just got the call from our fertility clinic currently in shock from it all but so excited.

Can I join too....my EDD will be 1st April too! lol:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CandyApple19

omg jcombs..........dont give up yet, please.


----------



## jcombs35

CandyApple19 said:


> omg jcombs..........dont give up yet, please.

I'm sorry. I just feel like I'm on a bungee cord, flying high for one moment, then about to bash my skull into the ground the next. How can I be so sure of it one moment and then have a stupid hpt completely destroy me? I'm terrified I will in fact see AF in 14 days. And I know I can't do anything about it, but I would just like to know what's going on. I dread having to go through the ttc motions for yet another cycle and have to do all this over again. :cry:


----------



## Xxenssial

I share your agony, I have had spotting today but my fs has told me its a side effect of the injections I have to have. Doesn't help me not worry any less. 

Guess I will just have to sit it out and wait. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## CandyApple19

*big squishy cuddles*

the fact you used SMU instead of FMU, can have a big impact this early on. i know a chemical might be possible, ive had them too, but realistically, you are more fertile for it, do what you did to get pregnant this time, if you stay positive, this will either turn out fine or next time you'll get to hold your baby, please dont get too down, its not certain yet but i know the pain...


----------



## jcombs35

CandyApple19 said:


> *big squishy cuddles*
> 
> the fact you used SMU instead of FMU, can have a big impact this early on. i know a chemical might be possible, ive had them too, but realistically, you are more fertile for it, do what you did to get pregnant this time, if you stay positive, this will either turn out fine or next time you'll get to hold your baby, please dont get too down, its not certain yet but i know the pain...

I know the smu could have done it, and I had a cup of coffee while driving DH to work, and then went right when I got home. But when I got my positive digi, it was also smu, so this is concerning to me. And next time it will be hard to do again what I did this time, because of all the confusing ovulation times! (Think I ovulated while on AF) I don't know if that happens every time or what. And if it is a chemical, then I do want to take advantage of the situation. Just not sure what to think.


----------



## CandyApple19

maybe try not to concentrate on when you ovulate, count the days, and have sex as often as you want, you never know?X


----------



## jcombs35

Maybe. But I want it so bad it's hard not to concentrate on ovulation.


----------



## CandyApple19

i know babe, i tried 11 months for my 2nd son, its so painful and every month that goes by it gets harder and harder...i had cycles that were everywhere, between 12 and 45+ days long... tried maca? I swear by it.x


----------



## jcombs35

Never heard of it. lol


----------



## CandyApple19

do you have a paypal acccount or a hollands and barrats by you??????

Its called Maca, you buy it in capsule form of 500mg, and take upto 4 a day, its really really good at helping your fertility and general wellbeing, someone said its a 'superfood'

it helped me conceive, after 11 months, it happened pretty fast after i started using it. really regulated my hormones.x


----------



## jcombs35

No. I'll have to look into it. I need to get a paypal so I can get some IC's. These store brand hpt's are costing me a fortune! I used my last one this morning, and now the line turned out so faint, I'm dying to poas right now. But have to wait til later.


----------



## jcombs35

And thank you for being here to listen to me. My DH has the "If it happens, Yay! And if it doesn't happen, "Yay!" way of looking at this, and he's driving me crazy with it! Why can't he be just as crazy as I have to be? lol


----------



## CandyApple19

oh hun that sucks :( :( get a paypal, i do swear by it and i convinced my partner too, he noticed a massive difference too.x


----------



## jcombs35

Here's updated (and sad pics.)

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww jcombs I'm so sorry and hope this is not a chemical. I hate chemicals, I just hate that they exist. They are just the meanest, most wretched experiences. After mine my doc told me the same as CandyApple that even though it feels terrible at the time it is a positive sign that everything actually is working and increases your chances at getting PG soon. And does not increase your risk of it happening again. 

I also agree with CandyApple about the Maca. I took the powdered kind, 1 tsp (which is the equivalent of 4 caps of the capsule kind) and stirred it into those Naked smoothies every day. I did it for the whole cycle of the month I took off and then the cycle I conceived. I also took a tsp of Royal Jelly & bee pollen in honey twice a day which is supposed to be good for boosting egg health. 

I also have crazy weird O dates that are different every month. I bought one of the packs of the Wondfo OPK things on Amazon. I think its like 40 OPKs and 10 pg tests for under $15 or something like that. I think I would still be trying to get PG if I was relying on temping for timing BD. They worked really well. Used them both time I conceived and didn't conceive when I didn't use them. I tested 2 times a day (can't imagine doing that with the drugstore kind, I would be broke!) at 10 am and then in the evening. And preseed, I did that too. Yes, I was a woman possessed LOL!

Still hope it is not a CP, and if it is, then all the babydust in the world to you!:hugs:

AFM I woke up this morning and realized I hadn't peed at all though the night. I felt like that was a sign and decided I was not going to be scared of the stupid pee sticks anymore!! So I took my scariest pee test, the FRER. The FRER was the only test that tried to tell me I wasn't pg with my chemical. Stupid FRER.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=40934

14 dpo, FMU. And the pg line came up before the control line, pretty much as soon as the pee hit the window. Take that FRER!! I no longer fear the FRER and am just not worrying about any of it anymore. :happydance:


----------



## wannabwatkins

I am new to get my BFP says I should be due April 4th


----------



## kirstabelle

Woo hoo! Congrats wannabwatkins, and welcome to the thread! Is this your first baby?


----------



## Steph82

wannabwatkins said:


> I am new to get my BFP says I should be due April 4th

Congrats!!! 

Looks like we are on the same schedule :thumbup:


----------



## CandyApple19

jcombs, you are more than welcome my sweetie, i amongst other ladies here know how devastated it is to get a bfp and have it turn negative or faint. It hurts so bad, and no one really gets it cos it was so early, but really, to know for even a moment there was a possibility of a baby and its gone, its heartbreaking. If this isnt right anymore, and you bleed then please dont hesitate to talk to me, or anyone else whos willing to guide you through your cycle with lots of PMA, we want you to have this.


----------



## wannabwatkins

Yes my first....


----------



## CandyApple19

hey Wannab, Congratulations, first baby? thats ace, im on my 3rd! :D its always new and exciting though, none of my pregnancies have been the same, a bit similar but not identical, this one being the most different one i've had at all so far, maybe ill get my little girl?! even if we do get a girl, we want a tribe...LOLOL...i finally met the man who wants loads of babies like me...everyone thinks we're loopy, but i was born to be a mum.x Are you excited????


----------



## wannabwatkins

Yes I am we arent telling anyone til 12 weeks


----------



## CandyApple19

i couldnt wait that long, even this baby is a baby followed a missed miscarriage, and everyone knew strait away for support purposes, they were amazing in may when i had to go into hospital with blood loss. Everyone is different though i understand that. Have you read any books yet? i remember with my first, all the leaflets i got from my midwife i read them all within the space of 2 hrs, and then i bought tons of magazines! 

I got myself a book yesterday that was meant to be £13, but i got it for £3, bargain :)


----------



## wannabwatkins

I have What to Expect....we dont want to jinx it is all we just got married in May too....


----------



## kirstabelle

Yay, this is my first too! I am sooooo excited. I have told my mum and my two besties. Basically just telling people that I would want for support either way. I know from my chemical that I need people to talk things through with. My husband is great of course, but sometimes I need to talk with other women about some things. But we will not be telling very many people and won't be making it general news until 12 weeks passes. Just immediate fam and very, very close friends. That's us. I can see how ppl want to tell no one and everyone too :)

I just downloaded Belly Laughs yesterday. And have had loads of books out of the library about pg even before we started officially trying! Like I said before, I am a woman obsessed. I have wanted a baby for ages, but we waited until we were both ready and stable financially etc. So exciting, so exciting, so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## CandyApple19

Haha kirst youre just like me then!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

jcombs- Im so sorry hon, I would def look into getting a new doctor, they really should have done a blood test..your problem could have been a simply solved issue like low progesterone. Since they were not willing to do bloods we may never know. I hope the test was a fluke and you are still preggo but if not please pelase dont go back to those awful doctors! **BIG HUGS HUN**

Mummyconfused- if it implanted so quickly sounds like a boy! :)

Wannabump- from what I have read the digi week thing isnt very accurate...I am thinking thats why they arent sold in the US..but google or look on bnb and you will see that they arent accurate so I wouldnt rely on them for that purpose...just for pregnant or not pregnant

Kristabell- Beautiful lines! Congrats!!!

AFM- Had my bloods done yesterday...Monday I was 14dpo and 146 hcg and Thursday it had more than quadrupled to 789!! (17dpo) so I am happy with that. Still taking progesterone and will continue doing so until at least 8 weeks. 

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## gemsar

Hi.

me and my partner got our BFP yesterday, so we are four weeks pregnant.

Still in total shock even though we were TTC for a while xx


----------



## prickly

wishnhoping said:


> jcombs- Im so sorry hon, I would def look into getting a new doctor, they really should have done a blood test..your problem could have been a simply solved issue like low progesterone. Since they were not willing to do bloods we may never know. I hope the test was a fluke and you are still preggo but if not please pelase dont go back to those awful doctors! **BIG HUGS HUN**
> 
> Mummyconfused- if it implanted so quickly sounds like a boy! :)
> 
> Wannabump- from what I have read the digi week thing isnt very accurate...I am thinking thats why they arent sold in the US..but google or look on bnb and you will see that they arent accurate so I wouldnt rely on them for that purpose...just for pregnant or not pregnant
> 
> Kristabell- Beautiful lines! Congrats!!!
> 
> AFM- Had my bloods done yesterday...Monday I was 14dpo and 146 hcg and Thursday it had more than quadrupled to 789!! (17dpo) so I am happy with that. Still taking progesterone and will continue doing so until at least 8 weeks.
> 
> Hows everyone doing?

wishnhoping - I'm on same schedule as you...and started progesterone support the day I got my BFP two days ago...I'm planning on taking this until 12 weeks gestation...noticed you said 8 weeks however? Are you going to decrease the progesterone support gradually thereafter? x


----------



## prickly

*How are we all doing today anyway? Any symptoms going on? lol*

Me - I have had very few symptoms, actually tested 17dpo or thereabouts as my period hadn't arrived (and I knew the exact date of my LH surge was 7th July - so couldn't understand why I was so late!?).

Since then, this week I have felt some very minor cramping today, but other than that just a couple bouts of extreme tiredness (need to close my eyes and fell asleep mid afternoon for half hour type!).

This is completely different preg to my previous losses and my first preg with my now 11 year old DD! Am hoping this is a good sign!:hugs:


----------



## prickly

gemsar said:


> Hi.
> 
> me and my partner got our BFP yesterday, so we are four weeks pregnant.
> 
> Still in total shock even though we were TTC for a while xx

Congrats Gemstar to you both! It's exciting isn't it!

When are you planning on seeing GP - I had such a negative experience with GP's in the past, being a single mum and having conceived my DD via clinic donor insemination....plus past loss at 9 weeks last year...hate NHS with a passion (well found that NHS experts attitudes less than sympathetic to our worries about early preg loss, progesterone support etc etc)...I want to leave this for as long as possible! lol :thumbup:


----------



## gemsar

prickly said:


> gemsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> me and my partner got our BFP yesterday, so we are four weeks pregnant.
> 
> Still in total shock even though we were TTC for a while xx
> 
> Congrats Gemstar to you both! It's exciting isn't it!
> 
> When are you planning on seeing GP - I had such a negative experience with GP's in the past, being a single mum and having conceived my DD via clinic donor insemination....plus past loss at 9 weeks last year...hate NHS with a passion (well found that NHS experts attitudes less than sympathetic to our worries about early preg loss, progesterone support etc etc)...I want to leave this for as long as possible! lol :thumbup:Click to expand...

Our Gp has actually been really lovely whilst we were ttc. 
I called them today and as i have tested with clear blue digital they dont need to see me straight away.
Going to see them in about a weeks time :O)

I feel soooooooooooooooo sick and have crampy pains on and off. So so tired though xx


----------



## Hayleyemma

Omg! Didnt no where to go. Just got my bfp!!! 1st month NTNP. My first child took 2years to concieve. Im in total shock. Due 3rd of april! Lets hopes its a sticky one! Xx


----------



## hopestruck

Hello ladies! Mind if I join you? Just got my BFP on Tuesday at 12dpo. Had bloods taken on Wednesday and today, anxiously waiting to hear the results on Monday! I've had 3 losses in the past so I am praying this is our sticky, healthy rainbow baby!

My EDD is April 4, 2012 :cloud9:


----------



## beeba

Hii!! Mine is due on April 3rd!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh lots of newbies! Welcome everyone! I hope I get to wait this out with you!


----------



## mummyconfused

wishnhoping said:


> jcombs- Im so sorry hon, I would def look into getting a new doctor, they really should have done a blood test..your problem could have been a simply solved issue like low progesterone. Since they were not willing to do bloods we may never know. I hope the test was a fluke and you are still preggo but if not please pelase dont go back to those awful doctors! **BIG HUGS HUN**
> 
> Mummyconfused- if it implanted so quickly sounds like a boy! :)
> 
> Wannabump- from what I have read the digi week thing isnt very accurate...I am thinking thats why they arent sold in the US..but google or look on bnb and you will see that they arent accurate so I wouldnt rely on them for that purpose...just for pregnant or not pregnant
> 
> Kristabell- Beautiful lines! Congrats!!!
> 
> AFM- Had my bloods done yesterday...Monday I was 14dpo and 146 hcg and Thursday it had more than quadrupled to 789!! (17dpo) so I am happy with that. Still taking progesterone and will continue doing so until at least 8 weeks.
> 
> Hows everyone doing?

Please tell me more about the boy thing? How does it work?
We bd on the night of the 10th and I ov the next day. So my guess it that little sperm was already in tube waiting for the egg and when it was released it imbedded right away. :) could I be close :) sort of how the doctor explained it

Welcome new ladies. Wow. So many. I'll update first page when I get out of bed. But I'm really scared to stand up. AF was due today :(


----------



## CandyApple19

Mornin!  hows everyone!?!


----------



## MermaidBirth

March 31st :thumbup:
Hoping for April 1st


----------



## CandyApple19

Same due date as me xxx


----------



## ebelle

awesome to see another samesex couple on the thread *wave gemsar*

its been 7 days since I found out and AF was due 3 days ago. It never showed! Beginning to feel good about this :bfp: Will be having my first scan on Monday!!! that's just like 48 hours away!

How is everyone feeling today? Anyone started morning sickness yet?


----------



## CandyApple19

no sickness for me.just sore boobs and gassyness.x


----------



## ebelle

my boobs have gone up a cup! LOL!


----------



## mummyconfused

6pm and no AF yay yay yay


----------



## CandyApple19

mine are still little A cups haha! mine dont swell til 2nd tri


----------



## CandyApple19

haha Awsome mummy!!!


----------



## prickly

Way to go Mummy!:thumbup:

Girls - a little advice please? I took these preg tests 17dpo (wednesday UK time in afternoon) and today 20dpo (Saturday UK time 8.30am). Also took a digital test Thursday morning which said 2-3 weeks preg.
Given my previous chem pregs (where the test lines got fainter and fainter before I then lost preg), and my lack of preg symptoms with this BFP...I am a little worried. I haven't yet been to GP for this same reason. I felt very unpregnant yesterday and this morning (although with past chem pregs I was very crampy and had stinging boobs - so I am hoping the fact that this preg is so different from them is a good sign!:thumbup:).
Can you ladies take a look at these tests - am seeking some reassurances I guess from you ladies who have the same EDD as myself! I hoped the lines would be getting darker? Or at least not fading?!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6









photo (4).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CandyApple19

prickly im.exact same edd as u and this exact ssme thing is happening to me!!


----------



## CandyApple19

even our tests look identical!!!!!


----------



## prickly

CandyApple19 said:


> even our tests look identical!!!!!

I am now sitting here with tears in my eyes....thankyou so much Candy....your words have reassured me more than you can know!:kiss:


----------



## mummyconfused

Anybody else itchy?


----------



## CandyApple19

me!! my boobies iiitchhhh!!!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

ur so welcome prickly! i know i was panicking too!!! as a lady said, cheapies have inconsistent amounts of dye in them, are unreliable for line progression for that reason.xxxx get a better test abd watch those two dark lies show, then relax! i intend on doing that today! :-D huggles xx


----------



## babybeebee79

mummyconfused said:


> Anybody else itchy?

7dpo my boobs were itching like CRAZY!!!!


----------



## babybeebee79

I know I will probably be disappointed, but I think I want to POAS tomorrow morning, which will be 10dpo.

Any advice? Should I stick it out until at least 12dpo (Tuesday?) or just go for it? I've already peed this morning, so today is out.

Thoughts? anyone test BFP on 10dpo?


----------



## mummyconfused

babybeebee79 said:


> I know I will probably be disappointed, but I think I want to POAS tomorrow morning, which will be 10dpo.
> 
> Any advice? Should I stick it out until at least 12dpo (Tuesday?) or just go for it? I've already peed this morning, so today is out.
> 
> Thoughts? anyone test BFP on 10dpo?

I got a shadow at 8dpo and my real BFP 9dpo

Do it do it do it poas lol


----------



## JJS2012

Hi guys. I'm April 2013. Due April 5. 

:)

Very happy to be here. This is #3 for me!


----------



## ebelle

Prickly, since these are yes or no tests, as long as there are 2 lines you are still pregnant. Don't forget even things like urine concentration can affect the color. So don't worry, just relax and enjoy the bfp!

Babybeebee, I tested positive at 10 do with very very faint positives. So faint I had to take 4 tests and compare them to 8&9 do negatives....

So yeah, can do the test if you want tmr


----------



## ebelle

Welcome jjs2012!

Glad u could join us


----------



## mummyconfused

28 April babies so far. Yay


----------



## prickly

ebelle said:


> Prickly, since these are yes or no tests, as long as there are 2 lines you are still pregnant. Don't forget even things like urine concentration can affect the color. So don't worry, just relax and enjoy the bfp!
> 
> Babybeebee, I tested positive at 10 do with very very faint positives. So faint I had to take 4 tests and compare them to 8&9 do negatives....
> 
> So yeah, can do the test if you want tmr

Thanks ebelle - I did another cheapie HPT an hour ago...I have loads as got them free with my OPK's (lol), so thought why not?...And I am so pleased that the line has got darker...I know a line is a line, but given all my past chems and how heartbreaking it was watching the lines get fainter and fainter, using these same internet cheapies...I am taking some comfort from this. I very much agree it depends on urine concentration as this mornings test was much fainter despite being FMU, as I had just pee'd 2 hours before...whereas I waited a few hours to test this afternoon...Welcome to everyone else with similar EDD's...what an exciting thread! I look forward to sharing our pregnancy journey's together!

Here's my test from today...much darker than the two in my previous post...What do you think? Next to it, is the previous tests I have done this morning 8.30am, Thursdays digital, and wednesday's....wow...I really am pregnant!! I still have no symptoms whatsoever!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3









photo (2).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2









photo (3).jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









photo (4).jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JJS2012

Heres my BFP picture ... 

The lighting stinks. My apologies :)

(and it's sideways ... grr)

Glad to be here!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemstar- Congrats and Welcome! I look forward to getting to know you 

Prickly- I am not sure&#8230;I asked the nurse how long I&#8217;d be on the progesterone since I wasn&#8217;t sure how it worked and she said until at least 8 weeks. From what I have been reading though the placenta doesn&#8217;t take over production of progesterone until 10-12 weeks, so I will probably push them to keep me on the supps until at least then. What were your initial levels?

Hayleyemma- what a nice surprise! Congrats and h&h 9 months to you! 

Jjs, Mermaid, Beeba and hopestruck- welcome to you as well! 
Mummyconfused- what I said is based on the &#8220;shettles method&#8221; here is what I found on it:

Men produce two types of sperm which already contain the sex chromosome, pre-determining the sex of the baby-to-be. The X chromosome being female and Y chromosome being male. Dr. Shettles found from his studies that the male sperm are smaller, weaker and faster than the female sperm, which are bigger, stronger and slower. The most important factor according to the Shettles Method is the timing of intercourse. The closer to ovulation that you have intercourse, the higher the likelihood that you will have a boy, since they are the faster of the two types of sperm, therefore likely reach the egg first. If you were to have intercourse two to four days prior to ovulation, the higher the likelihood that you will have a girl. This is because the female sperm live for much longer than the male sperm, allowing more female sperm to be able to reach the egg.


----------



## prickly

wishnhoping said:


> Gemstar- Congrats and Welcome! I look forward to getting to know you
> 
> Prickly- I am not sureI asked the nurse how long Id be on the progesterone since I wasnt sure how it worked and she said until at least 8 weeks. From what I have been reading though the placenta doesnt take over production of progesterone until 10-12 weeks, so I will probably push them to keep me on the supps until at least then. What were your initial levels?
> 
> Hayleyemma- what a nice surprise! Congrats and h&h 9 months to you!
> 
> Jjs, Mermaid, Beeba and hopestruck- welcome to you as well!
> Mummyconfused- what I said is based on the shettles method here is what I found on it:
> 
> Men produce two types of sperm which already contain the sex chromosome, pre-determining the sex of the baby-to-be. The X chromosome being female and Y chromosome being male. Dr. Shettles found from his studies that the male sperm are smaller, weaker and faster than the female sperm, which are bigger, stronger and slower. The most important factor according to the Shettles Method is the timing of intercourse. The closer to ovulation that you have intercourse, the higher the likelihood that you will have a boy, since they are the faster of the two types of sperm, therefore likely reach the egg first. If you were to have intercourse two to four days prior to ovulation, the higher the likelihood that you will have a girl. This is because the female sperm live for much longer than the male sperm, allowing more female sperm to be able to reach the egg.

Wishnhoping - I have never had my progesterone levels checked as doctors in UK differ so much in their opinions on this subject! Most FS and docs in UK I have seen, don't subscribe to the view that progest supps help sustain a preg! I got my progest supps from my clinic abroad in Czch Republic, where I went for FET. I fell preg after tx and had my scan here in UK at EPAU due to my age being classed as high risk and my previous early losses. The FS at EPAU advised me to stop the progest supps - saying UK docs dont agree with its benefits - so I stupidly listened to him and miscarried that preg within a weeks or two! I won't make that same mistake again and really believe that progest supps can only help sustain a preg - whether or not its a viable preg - and I will do all I can to help this little sticky bean! So I am following the advice of my clinic abroad and staying on supps till 12 weeks when they told me placenta will be doing the job of the supps instead. I was told to then decrease the progest supps gradually over a week. I am only taking 100mg morning and 100mg evening, vaginally. I know many other women on here use the progesterone creams...as they cant get their UK docs to prescribe them any proesterone, or they have managed to find a private GP to agree to prescribe it. I really cant understand why women with multiple early losses are refused this tx...:growlmad:


----------



## prickly

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rogesterone-help-sustain-their-pregnancy.html

link to progesterone thread...very insightful reading!:thumbup:


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Anybody else itchy?

My right boob itches, and so does my whole lower abdomen!


----------



## jcombs35

babybeebee79 said:


> I know I will probably be disappointed, but I think I want to POAS tomorrow morning, which will be 10dpo.
> 
> Any advice? Should I stick it out until at least 12dpo (Tuesday?) or just go for it? I've already peed this morning, so today is out.
> 
> Thoughts? anyone test BFP on 10dpo?

I say go for it! It will help keep you from going crazy. Just keep in mind it might be too soon.:hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Well, I was in a bit of a rush this morning. I didn't even have a chance to collect fmu for later testing. When I went to the bathroom, the spotting had come back, and I am very crampy. Something I've noticed is that whenever it goes away and I lift something, even if it's not real real heavy, it seems like the spotting comes back. I don't know whether to test now or just wait til this evening.


----------



## CandyApple19

jcombs,walking triggers mine.


----------



## ebelle

jcombs35 said:


> Well, I was in a bit of a rush this morning. I didn't even have a chance to collect fmu for later testing. When I went to the bathroom, the spotting had come back, and I am very crampy. Something I've noticed is that whenever it goes away and I lift something, even if it's not real real heavy, it seems like the spotting comes back. I don't know whether to test now or just wait til this evening.

I really wouldn't lift anything at this stage of the pregnancy, ESP if u been spotting and crampng.

As much rest as possible if you can. I know some ladies even did bed rest to prevent early miscarraige


----------



## jcombs35

Wow, walking? So do you not walk? ebelle, I know I should avoid it, and I will from now on, but I can't be on complete bedrest. I have 3 other lo's that need mommy and my DH works a lot, so there's no one else here to do some things.


----------



## prickly

Lack of any symptoms ...none....nada...no swollen boobs...no nauseau...no cramping...no tiredness...worried :wacko::huh::headspin: 5 weeks tomorrow...think Im gonna have to do another morning hpt (grrr!!)


----------



## jcombs35

prickly said:


> Lack of any symptoms ...none....nada...no swollen boobs...no nauseau...no cramping...no tiredness...worried :wacko::huh::headspin: 5 weeks tomorrow...think Im gonna have to do another morning hpt (grrr!!)

Me either other than the cramping and spotting, which aren't good symptoms. It's normal to not have any symptoms. It's not always a bad thing. And sometimes you do have symptoms, you just don't notice them. With my second one, I had absolutely none. I was lifting my son out of our car, and tripped and fell backwards onto my butt. I only knew right then, because the way it made my lower abdomen hurt. It just felt like pregnancy. Other than that, I had no symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## Mommyx1311

Can I join Edd April 8th, but could change, haven't been to the OB yet. :flower:


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## pghgirl3

I just found out on Thursday! Due Apr 10th, but confirming with my doctor on Monday :). Really sore bbs and gas pains, but I'd take this over TTC any day!


----------



## wishnhoping

Welcome to the new girls!
pghgrl Im a HUGE STEELERS FAN!!! :)


----------



## pghgirl3

wishnhoping said:


> Welcome to the new girls!
> pghgrl Im a HUGE STEELERS FAN!!! :)

We just moved out to Pittsburgh last year, originally from Indiana! The Steelers fans out here are nuts ;). Football is a huge deal in Pittsburgh!


----------



## mummyconfused

JJS2012 said:


> Hi guys. I'm April 2013. Due April 5.
> 
> :)
> 
> Very happy to be here. This is #3 for me!




jcombs35 said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> Lack of any symptoms ...none....nada...no swollen boobs...no nauseau...no cramping...no tiredness...worried :wacko::huh::headspin: 5 weeks tomorrow...think Im gonna have to do another morning hpt (grrr!!)
> 
> Me either other than the cramping and spotting, which aren't good symptoms. It's normal to not have any symptoms. It's not always a bad thing. And sometimes you do have symptoms, you just don't notice them. With my second one, I had absolutely none. I was lifting my son out of our car, and tripped and fell backwards onto my butt. I only knew right then, because the way it made my lower abdomen hurt. It just felt like pregnancy. Other than that, I had no symptoms whatsoever.Click to expand...


Me to, besides itchy last night. Nothing!


----------



## jcombs35

pghgirl3 said:


> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!
> pghgrl Im a HUGE STEELERS FAN!!! :)
> 
> We just moved out to Pittsburgh last year, originally from Indiana! The Steelers fans out here are nuts ;). Football is a huge deal in Pittsburgh!Click to expand...

What part of Indiana? I live in West Virginia now, but I moved here from Indiana!


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> JJS2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I'm April 2013. Due April 5.
> 
> :)
> 
> Very happy to be here. This is #3 for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prickly said:
> 
> 
> Lack of any symptoms ...none....nada...no swollen boobs...no nauseau...no cramping...no tiredness...worried :wacko::huh::headspin: 5 weeks tomorrow...think Im gonna have to do another morning hpt (grrr!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Me either other than the cramping and spotting, which aren't good symptoms. It's normal to not have any symptoms. It's not always a bad thing. And sometimes you do have symptoms, you just don't notice them. With my second one, I had absolutely none. I was lifting my son out of our car, and tripped and fell backwards onto my butt. I only knew right then, because the way it made my lower abdomen hurt. It just felt like pregnancy. Other than that, I had no symptoms whatsoever.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me to, besides itchy last night. Nothing!Click to expand...

It only adds to the worry with my cramping and spotting and seemingly fading BFP's. But I also do have some bloating. Don't know what that's from though.


----------



## pghgirl3

jcombs35 said:


> pghgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!
> pghgrl Im a HUGE STEELERS FAN!!! :)
> 
> We just moved out to Pittsburgh last year, originally from Indiana! The Steelers fans out here are nuts ;). Football is a huge deal in Pittsburgh!Click to expand...
> 
> What part of Indiana? I live in West Virginia now, but I moved here from Indiana!Click to expand...

From Evansville, but I went to school in W. Lafayette and my husband is from Indy :). Where were you from?


----------



## jcombs35

pghgirl3 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pghgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!
> pghgrl Im a HUGE STEELERS FAN!!! :)
> 
> We just moved out to Pittsburgh last year, originally from Indiana! The Steelers fans out here are nuts ;). Football is a huge deal in Pittsburgh!Click to expand...
> 
> What part of Indiana? I live in West Virginia now, but I moved here from Indiana!Click to expand...
> 
> From Evansville, but I went to school in W. Lafayette and my husband is from Indy :). Where were you from?Click to expand...

Indy was a few hours from me. I'm sure you don't know the little town, but I lived in a town named Butler, which was about 15 minutes east of Fort Wayne.


----------



## pghgirl3

jcombs35 said:


> pghgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Indy was a few hours from me. I'm sure you don't know the little town, but I lived in a town named Butler, which was about 15 minutes east of Fort Wayne.
> 
> I've heard of Butler, but I've never been up to Fort Wayne. I always wanted to go up there to the Vera Bradley outlet!Click to expand...


----------



## jcombs35

pghgirl3 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pghgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Indy was a few hours from me. I'm sure you don't know the little town, but I lived in a town named Butler, which was about 15 minutes east of Fort Wayne.
> 
> I've heard of Butler, but I've never been up to Fort Wayne. I always wanted to go up there to the Vera Bradley outlet!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, you _have _heard of it? That's surprising! :haha: Yes, I loved the shopping in Fort Wayne, but we lived there for a year or so, and I hated it. I am a small town girl. lolClick to expand...


----------



## mummyconfused

Having really bad cramps ladies :( and trying to hold back tears


----------



## Mommyx1311

Hang in there mama, I'm sure all is well.


----------



## Tjn.aust

I just found out that I'm pregnant on Friday! This came as a huge shock to me as we'd only been trying for a month! My due date is April 5th :happydance:


----------



## Mommyx1311

Congrats!!! We were only TTC a month too, can't believe it happened to fast!


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Having really bad cramps ladies :( and trying to hold back tears

Awwww....:hugs:It doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong. I too have had some cramping, but everyone keeps assuring me that some cramping is normal. Try your best to relax. :hugs:


----------



## Mommyx1311

jcombs35 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Having really bad cramps ladies :( and trying to hold back tears
> 
> Awwww....:hugs:It doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong. I too have had some cramping, but everyone keeps assuring me that some cramping is normal. Try your best to relax. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, have a cup of decaf, put your feet up and watch a movie or read a book :hugs:


----------



## mummyconfused

Hurry up 12wks :( feels like really bad AF pain on one said


----------



## jcombs35

I agree. Hurry up 12 weeks! My cramps feel like very very bad AF cramps, but they're not always on the same side. Still cramps like those are scary because it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## ebelle

I've been having loads of cramps as well. From what I hear this is entirely normal so I wouldn't stress out about it. Its just our little ones nestling in and getting comfy for next 9 months


----------



## prickly

Well, looks like I was right...my symptomless BFP is fading...:cry::cry:and the lines are fading too on the preg sticks..:cry:.I haven't felt less pregnant...no cramping past two days (I had felt a little on / off crampy AF sensations up to that point)...and now this morning (as before with my past chem pregs) the line on the HPT is getting lighter...and I know I will be watching it get even more lighter in the days to come...ah, well at least I DID get a BFP this time...my past chem pregs I also made it to 37 days (20/21dpo). I think it is definately an immunes issue which I have - as I made sure I started the progesterone support as soon as I got my BFP this time :wacko::wacko:
Can't afford to go down the expensive immunes testing route and injections etc...so will wait for the lines to fade completely like last chem pregs and then stop the progesterone - as I know my period wont start until I stop that.:cry::cry:
I'm out ladies.


----------



## ebelle

As I posted in the other thread, don't give up yet prickly! go get tested!!! rising HCGs will put your mind at ease and DO NOT stop the progesterone until you have been tested!


----------



## CandyApple19

im finally 5 weeks! :D Im so happy.

prickly babe, get to the gp! he can do a blood testx


----------



## mummyconfused

prickly said:


> Well, looks like I was right...my symptomless BFP is fading...:cry::cry:and the lines are fading too on the preg sticks..:cry:.I haven't felt less pregnant...no cramping past two days (I had felt a little on / off crampy AF sensations up to that point)...and now this morning (as before with my past chem pregs) the line on the HPT is getting lighter...and I know I will be watching it get even more lighter in the days to come...ah, well at least I DID get a BFP this time...my past chem pregs I also made it to 37 days (20/21dpo). I think it is definately an immunes issue which I have - as I made sure I started the progesterone support as soon as I got my BFP this time :wacko::wacko:
> Can't afford to go down the expensive immunes testing route and injections etc...so will wait for the lines to fade completely like last chem pregs and then stop the progesterone - as I know my period wont start until I stop that.:cry::cry:
> I'm out ladies.

I also agree, straight to doc for HCG count. Your not out yet babe. 

My bad cramps have stopped. Get my third HCG blood result Tomorroe

12 dpo 63
14 dpo 242
16dpo day AF was due - results Tomorrow


----------



## Xxenssial

Well I'm trying not to worry but, my first hcg at 13dpo was 29 then I had a count at 17dpo levels were 111, then another at 20dpo and it's at 189 they want me to go back on Thursday for another test. I have done fertility treatment the past few months and this month I had three eggs, and now have to take pregnyl every three days till roughly 6weeks. 

I have everything crossed that the numbers start doubling properly but can't help but worry alittle.


----------



## mummyconfused

Xxenssial said:


> Well I'm trying not to worry but, my first hcg at 13dpo was 29 then I had a count at 17dpo levels were 111, then another at 20dpo and it's at 189 they want me to go back on Thursday for another test. I have done fertility treatment the past few months and this month I had three eggs, and now have to take pregnyl every three days till roughly 6weeks.
> 
> I have everything crossed that the numbers start doubling properly but can't help but worry alittle.

I've got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## CandyApple19

im keeping everything crossed!!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

getting fed up of allll the dull heavy feelings, i know its good but its been at it allllllll day!!!!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Its good to know i am not the only one that is nervous about it! I worry everytime i go or get cramps that af is going to be starting.....cant wait until we are all in the clear!


----------



## CandyApple19

ttc! its good to be crampy, it means lotsa good stuffs is happening in there but im on knicker watch! keep going paranoid lolool.....mehhhs!!!


----------



## Xxenssial

Lol I know what that feels like :)


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like I was right...my symptomless BFP is fading...:cry::cry:and the lines are fading too on the preg sticks..:cry:.I haven't felt less pregnant...no cramping past two days (I had felt a little on / off crampy AF sensations up to that point)...and now this morning (as before with my past chem pregs) the line on the HPT is getting lighter...and I know I will be watching it get even more lighter in the days to come...ah, well at least I DID get a BFP this time...my past chem pregs I also made it to 37 days (20/21dpo). I think it is definately an immunes issue which I have - as I made sure I started the progesterone support as soon as I got my BFP this time :wacko::wacko:
> Can't afford to go down the expensive immunes testing route and injections etc...so will wait for the lines to fade completely like last chem pregs and then stop the progesterone - as I know my period wont start until I stop that.:cry::cry:
> I'm out ladies.
> 
> I also agree, straight to doc for HCG count. Your not out yet babe.
> 
> My bad cramps have stopped. Get my third HCG blood result Tomorroe
> 
> 12 dpo 63
> 14 dpo 242
> 16dpo day AF was due - results TomorrowClick to expand...


Prickly, I agree with everyone else. You are not out yet, get tested! Mommy, so glad your cramping stopped! Yay!!:hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I am like the rest of you. I am so glad there are others that are worried, and that many of you are going through what I am. I am also always checking my panties, and sometimes I'm not liking what I'm finding. But at least I've realized what may be causing it, so I can lay off the lifting for now. Wishing all of our BFP's would get darker and not lighter! Mine are also getting lighter, but have to wait until I miss AF to get a blood test.


----------



## CandyApple19

oh god...sickness started!!!!!!!


----------



## prickly

Candy I hope you feel lovely and sick;) in the nicest possible way! Lol 
I wish I could feel sick instead of the same as my previous chems. The sharp stabbing has started down one side of my lower abdomen and lines are fainter...yep...another couple days and when the lines are at evap stage I will stop the progesterone...again...no luck this month...and now just preparing my mind for a really heavy period :(


----------



## CandyApple19

awww prickly! :-(((( im happy i feel sick, my partner thinks im nuts!
IF!( Im not convinced ur out yet....at all!!) then get yourself some pamper stuffs! itll make light of it, i did when i mmc in may, the day i was discharged from hospital i went to kfc witg my OH and treated myself, i was miserable but it felt good trying to do something fun and nice for ourselves.


----------



## jcombs35

Prickly I'm so sorry. My lines are getting fainter and fainter too. I've had no stabbing pains though. Just spotting and cramping, which really does worry me. Then with this increased appetite, I am just confused! 12 more days...


----------



## CandyApple19

the thing is, at tgis stage (even it happened to me) tests can fluctuate in darkness, also spotting and pain is a good sign it means theres growth abd unsettling in there, ive been getting everything u both said but i know im not losing my baby. prickly, its too late for a chem.preg, ur slready 5week gone bsbe x


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Thinking about you girls!!! Hope everyone is keeping the positive thoughts going! 
As unfortunate as it can be i feel like it is out of my hands if i do end up having a mc. All i can do is pray and hope this baby is strong and healthy! 

P.s. as a girl that had only 34B boobd i have to say i am LOVING my bigger girls!!!! I feel like i actually have a good size set now!!!! :)


----------



## CandyApple19

try having 32As.. my OH LOVES EM! He doesnt want mine bigger


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

You poor thing! Lol my OH says mine were like little bug bites! Lol


----------



## CandyApple19

hahahaha
oh well!!<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## jcombs35

Me too! I'm 34A, and so far, not bigger. Just heavier. And I do believe the food cravings have started. Can't get enough cheese, and I have been wanting a roast so bad! (I am so getting it tonight for dinner.) Candy, I hope this spotting and cramping is a good thing. From what I've read, it's not good to put all your stock in the darkness of the lines. I think I also read somewhere that at some point, they do get more faint... but not sure on that one. I just wish I'd get more symptoms, so I could maybe feel more comfortable about all this. Also wish 12 days would hurry up so I can find out for sure, by a doctor... Waiting is so hard!! But it's gone from 18 days to 17 days to 12 relatively quickly....


----------



## jcombs35

And I have to add, DH loves when I'm pregnant and the few weeks after when mine are bigger. lol


----------



## CandyApple19

i want a roast!!!! 

itll fly babe! time goes fast so keep distracted and dont over do it!!!


----------



## Babimabi

Hi y'all. I was a day late so I thought... I haven't been regular. Anyways, I was browsing the TTC boards and decided I had to test! Surprise!!!! Looks like April 4th will be our big day!! Would love to join...


----------



## destynibaby

wow April babies already.
congratulations and good luck to you all!
I wish everyone a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## wannabwatkins

Babimabi said:


> Hi y'all. I was a day late so I thought... I haven't been regular. Anyways, I was browsing the TTC boards and decided I had to test! Surprise!!!! Looks like April 4th will be our big day!! Would love to join...

Thats my due date too!


----------



## gemsar

Ours is the 5th April x


----------



## Mommyx1311

Does this look like good line progression? My fingers are crossed for a healthy sticky bean :flower:
1st is 9dpo second is 11dpo (today) Sorry so large :blush:
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/9dpo-1.jpg
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/11dpo.jpg


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Looks good to me!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Babimabi

Congrats!!


----------



## pghgirl3

So many April babies. Clearly the best month :). Congrats to all!!


----------



## jcombs35

CandyApple19 said:


> i want a roast!!!!
> 
> itll fly babe! time goes fast so keep distracted and dont over do it!!!

Yes. I am not going to poas any more until I miss it. And today I've been cleaning, like a real good extra clean. But I'm taking many many breaks and not lifting anything!!


----------



## jcombs35

Here are some updated pics of my progression lines. Or should I say digression lines... what do yall think?

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## TacoTime

CandyApple19 said:


> try having 32As.. my OH LOVES EM! He doesnt want mine bigger

Hey CandyApple - we have the same boob size!!! Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## gemsar

If anyone is due around the 5th April and wants to buddy with me, please message me :O) x


----------



## gemsar

Any uk ladies? xx


----------



## stmw

Hey everyone - can I join please?

I believe im due around the 8th April 2013.

This will be my second child after trying for 8 months!! Very happy and excited!! From the UK aswell! 

H&H 9 months to everyone 

xxxxxxx


----------



## prickly

well ladies here is tonights poas...its gone darker than the reference line for the first time, but it was a different internet cheapie I noticed after I had chucked the pee away. So like has already been said I know I cant really compare the tests and the dye on internet cheapies varies so much, and the concentration of the urine varies etc...but...grr!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
I still think this is headed the same way as my past chem pregs, because of the sensations I have been having today (exactly the same stage and exactly the same feelings, stabbing down left of abdomen (the earliest sign of m/c), tugging behind my belly button etc etc) and the very lack of ANY preg symptoms, the fact that some of the poas tests from yesterday and this morning were getting fainter...and the fact that many of my early preg symptoms have disappeared over the past two days...not a sore boob, cramp, bloating feeling, nausea in sight!:wacko:
BUT............:thumbup:
I am going to phone my GP in the morning and take a preg urine test down to him asap tomorrow! I am going to ask him to do a HCG blood test...I can only ask :growlmad: even though this is the same as my past chem pregs in every way and I just know he is gonna say "what will be will be"...
So here are all my tests since I got my BFP wednesday...I am just keeping on the progesterone and hoping against hope ladies....:hug::friends:
 



Attached Files:







sunday3.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4









sunday2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5









saturday2.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2









saturday1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2









wednesday.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prickly

AND I'm gonna try and do another digital to see if it moves up - as I am 5 weeks preg as of today and technically it should move from 2-3 weeks, up to 3-4 weeks if my HCG is increasing....so even if my doc won't help...maybe that can?? This is my digi from Thursday...and we are now Sunday...how are other ladies with the same EDD doing? Any more symptoms?
 



Attached Files:







thurs.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11


----------



## prickly

jcombs35 said:


> Here are some updated pics of my progression lines. Or should I say digression lines... what do yall think?
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/

OMG!! And I thought I was a POAS addict!! Wow...you have cheared me up!
THANKYOU ladies for listening to me...and supporting us all...its a weird virtual world but it helps to know we are all at similar stages and have all suffered losses / pain in our own ways!

Candy - your boobs comments have made me chuckle! I'm a lovely 34D...but don't feel it!:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## CandyApple19

hey tacotime! this will be my 3rd baby! they always go back to normal after i finish bfing! 


hahahaha im glad my boobie talk is helping  
prickly i havent had that dark of a test yet so looking good!


----------



## prickly

CandyApple19 said:


> hey tacotime! this will be my 3rd baby! they always go back to normal after i finish bfing!
> 
> 
> hahahaha im glad my boobie talk is helping
> prickly i havent had that dark of a test yet so looking good!

Candy - lets put your boobs, my darker test, your nauseau and other ladies symptoms all together and say woo hoo to the April babies! What will be, will be I guess...the fact remains that w*e are all able to GET PREGNANT...despite our ages, however many children we have had / have, despite who we love and live with and despite all our previous losses...I hope we can draw on the support of likeminded STRONG women and celebrate that fact!!!!!

COME ON LADIES - HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON AND SMILE!!!*:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## CandyApple19

AGREED!!! :-D xxxxxx WOOOHOOO


----------



## TacoTime

CandyApple19 said:


> AGREED!!! :-D xxxxxx WOOOHOOO

YAYAYAYAY FOR US!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CandyApple19

girls i keep going hot and feeling sick! i keep trying to find other excuses but being pregnant for it! :-/ lol


----------



## babybeebee79

Oh ladies....sigh....I tested early (yes, I cheated) 10dpo, BFN :(

I'm guessing I should wait until at least 12dpo.

I had some cramping this morning and really not too much more...but I've read that some people show no signs, and maybe i haven't even implanted yet.

Any feedback? Similar stories???


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

CandyApple19 said:


> girls i keep going hot and feeling sick! i keep trying to find other excuses but being pregnant for it! :-/ lol

Same here!!!! My OH doesnt know yet so he thnks its either af or i have "the flu"... Lol


----------



## prickly

Baby - hang in there...still early...didn't get mine till 17dpo

Candy and TCC - hooray for sick and hot!! May you keep getting lots of lovely hot flushes!

Stabbing pains in my boob - sporadic tonight. Im off to docs in the morning to insist on an HCG blood test - will beg him and plead with him...need to check if my HCG levels are doubling / rising or reducing (and therefore will need to stop progesterone support thereafter I am guessing :nope::nope:).

Still find myself like you guys and wishing for some preg symptoms :wacko:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

prickly said:


> Baby - hang in there...still early...didn't get mine till 17dpo
> 
> Candy and TCC - hooray for sick and hot!! May you keep getting lots of lovely hot flushes!
> 
> Stabbing pains in my boob - sporadic tonight. Im off to docs in the morning to insist on an HCG blood test - will beg him and plead with him...need to check if my HCG levels are doubling / rising or reducing (and therefore will need to stop progesterone support thereafter I am guessing :nope::nope:).
> 
> Still find myself like you guys and wishing for some preg symptoms :wacko:

I hate how i go from having symptoms one day to nothing really the next....praying everything is ok! Will be testing in the morning- hope for a very dark line!!! 

I will be thinking about you hun! Hope everything is ok! Just remember to keep your head up! You have all of us on here supporting you!!!!


----------



## waterlily13

Can I join you ladies? I am 27 and have been TTC for 5.5 years. Never been pregnant before. Got pregnant on Clomid and Follistim cycle..Got my BFP at 8dpo and tomorrow at 11 dpo going for a beta. My due date is April 10th or 11th. Not sure yet.


----------



## jcombs35

prickly said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Here are some updated pics of my progression lines. Or should I say digression lines... what do yall think?
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/
> 
> OMG!! And I thought I was a POAS addict!! Wow...you have cheared me up!
> THANKYOU ladies for listening to me...and supporting us all...its a weird virtual world but it helps to know we are all at similar stages and have all suffered losses / pain in our own ways!
> 
> Candy - your boobs comments have made me chuckle! I'm a lovely 34D...but don't feel it!:hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, I was getting a bit crazy, especially after that stupid doctor and her arguing with me. I just looked at your lines, and they are much darker than mine are! Perhaps it's because I'm testing before AF and ovulated at a weird time.:hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

babybeebee79 said:


> Oh ladies....sigh....I tested early (yes, I cheated) 10dpo, BFN :(
> 
> I'm guessing I should wait until at least 12dpo.
> 
> I had some cramping this morning and really not too much more...but I've read that some people show no signs, and maybe i haven't even implanted yet.
> 
> Any feedback? Similar stories???

I think you tested too early. I did get my BFP at 7 days what I think was dpo, but I've never ever tested so early. With all my other ones, it was after I missed AF that I tested, and with my DD, I had to wait an extra month for it to come back BFP! Don't lose hope yet!:hugs:


----------



## mummyconfused

Waiting at the doctors waiting for the results and ultrasound date. Wish me luck!


----------



## jcombs35

Are any of you feeling like your face/head is hot and have a groggy type headache? I'm wondering if this is a symptom or I'm just sick... lol


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

jcombs35 said:


> Are any of you feeling like your face/head is hot and have a groggy type headache? I'm wondering if this is a symptom or I'm just sick... lol

I kinda had that. Had a headache on and off and had the "fever" feeling on my face. OH felt my face and said i was def warm!


----------



## ebelle

gemsar said:


> If anyone is due around the 5th April and wants to buddy with me, please message me :O) x

Me and my partner are due April 3rd and would love to be bump buddies


----------



## ebelle

Omw to first ultrasound. Crossing my fingers that all is good and normal!

Prickly, grants on darkerlines. Hope u get ur hcg beta tomorrow.

Mummyconfused, how are things? What was the result? Don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## jcombs35

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you feeling like your face/head is hot and have a groggy type headache? I'm wondering if this is a symptom or I'm just sick... lol
> 
> I kinda had that. Had a headache on and off and had the "fever" feeling on my face. OH felt my face and said i was def warm!Click to expand...

Oh good. My son had tonsillitis last week, and so when these symptoms came on, I thought maybe I was getting it. But when I get the real bad "fever" feeling, I take my temp, and it's normal. But my hubby feels my head and says I'm burning up. I got real bad hot flashes with my last two, but it didn't happen til 3rd tri. If this pregnancy sticks, I have a feeling it's going to be completely different than any of my others!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

jcombs35 said:


> tccjonesbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you feeling like your face/head is hot and have a groggy type headache? I'm wondering if this is a symptom or I'm just sick... lol
> 
> I kinda had that. Had a headache on and off and had the "fever" feeling on my face. OH felt my face and said i was def warm!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good. My son had tonsillitis last week, and so when these symptoms came on, I thought maybe I was getting it. But when I get the real bad "fever" feeling, I take my temp, and it's normal. But my hubby feels my head and says I'm burning up. I got real bad hot flashes with my last two, but it didn't happen til 3rd tri. If this pregnancy sticks, I have a feeling it's going to be completely different than any of my others!Click to expand...

Good luck hun!!! I hope you get your :bfp: and it sticks!!!! :)


----------



## jcombs35

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tccjonesbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you feeling like your face/head is hot and have a groggy type headache? I'm wondering if this is a symptom or I'm just sick... lol
> 
> I kinda had that. Had a headache on and off and had the "fever" feeling on my face. OH felt my face and said i was def warm!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good. My son had tonsillitis last week, and so when these symptoms came on, I thought maybe I was getting it. But when I get the real bad "fever" feeling, I take my temp, and it's normal. But my hubby feels my head and says I'm burning up. I got real bad hot flashes with my last two, but it didn't happen til 3rd tri. If this pregnancy sticks, I have a feeling it's going to be completely different than any of my others!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck hun!!! I hope you get your :bfp: and it sticks!!!! :)Click to expand...

Well, I've had 12 BFP's, with lines getting fainter. So, I've got the bfp, it's just the sticking we're hoping for now!


----------



## mummyconfused

Result was 789 WOW

12 dpo 63

14 dpo 242

17 dpo 789

So it's over doubling :) yay

Ultrasound next Monday. (6th)


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

mummyconfused said:


> Result was 789 WOW
> 
> 12 dpo 63
> 
> 14 dpo 242
> 
> 17 dpo 789
> 
> So it's over doubling :) yay
> 
> Ultrasound next Monday. (6th)

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Result was 789 WOW
> 
> 12 dpo 63
> 
> 14 dpo 242
> 
> 17 dpo 789
> 
> So it's over doubling :) yay
> 
> Ultrasound next Monday. (6th)

Yay! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## prickly

Those beta's are fab! You go girl!!
Afm - lovely deep dark line with fmu this morning and on my way to my docs today to also ask for beta's!!! Will post pg test stick later! X


----------



## mummyconfused

prickly said:


> Those beta's are fab! You go girl!!
> Afm - lovely deep dark line with fmu this morning and on my way to my docs today to also ask for beta's!!! Will post pg test stick later! X

I have a great feeling about you hun.... You'll do great babes


----------



## prickly

mummyconfused said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> Those beta's are fab! You go girl!!
> Afm - lovely deep dark line with fmu this morning and on my way to my docs today to also ask for beta's!!! Will post pg test stick later! X
> 
> I have a great feeling about you hun.... You'll do great babesClick to expand...

Mummy - thanks for that lovely comment. Way to go you with those beta's!!:happydance:

Well, I got my docs appointment (with the nice doctor who referred me to the EPAC last year for an early scan!)...in an hours time!
My DD is still asleep at moment....hate lying to her but until I know where this preg is going...:baby::kiss:

Here is my FMU preg test this morning! Lovely and dark and I am feeling shaky,a little crampy (but not painful) and have had some / a little few sharp stings in my nipples through the night...maybe I am not out just yet?!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







monday 6am.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyconfused

prickly said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prickly said:
> 
> 
> Those beta's are fab! You go girl!!
> Afm - lovely deep dark line with fmu this morning and on my way to my docs today to also ask for beta's!!! Will post pg test stick later! X
> 
> I have a great feeling about you hun.... You'll do great babesClick to expand...
> 
> Mummy - thanks for that lovely comment. Way to go you with those beta's!!:happydance:
> 
> Well, I got my docs appointment (with the nice doctor who referred me to the EPAC last year for an early scan!)...in an hours time!
> My DD is still asleep at moment....hate lying to her but until I know where this preg is going...:baby::kiss:
> 
> Here is my FMU preg test this morning! Lovely and dark and I am feeling shaky,a little crampy (but not painful) and have had some / a little few sharp stings in my nipples through the night...maybe I am not out just yet?!:hugs:Click to expand...

Your def not out. You'll be out in 9mths when bubs is born healthy :)

That's a great BFP


----------



## prickly

mummyconfused said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prickly said:
> 
> 
> Those beta's are fab! You go girl!!
> Afm - lovely deep dark line with fmu this morning and on my way to my docs today to also ask for beta's!!! Will post pg test stick later! X
> 
> I have a great feeling about you hun.... You'll do great babesClick to expand...
> 
> Mummy - thanks for that lovely comment. Way to go you with those beta's!!:happydance:
> 
> Well, I got my docs appointment (with the nice doctor who referred me to the EPAC last year for an early scan!)...in an hours time!
> My DD is still asleep at moment....hate lying to her but until I know where this preg is going...:baby::kiss:
> 
> Here is my FMU preg test this morning! Lovely and dark and I am feeling shaky,a little crampy (but not painful) and have had some / a little few sharp stings in my nipples through the night...maybe I am not out just yet?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your def not out. You'll be out in 9mths when bubs is born healthy :)
> 
> That's a great BFPClick to expand...

Cross posted on your other ultrasound thread! lol
Just to say *GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN TODAY!!! *
GO MUMMY GO MUMMY GO MUMMY GO MUMMY!!


----------



## CandyApple19

awwwwwwwwwwwww lovely bfp babe.x


----------



## mummyconfused

prickly said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prickly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prickly said:
> 
> 
> Those beta's are fab! You go girl!!
> Afm - lovely deep dark line with fmu this morning and on my way to my docs today to also ask for beta's!!! Will post pg test stick later! X
> 
> I have a great feeling about you hun.... You'll do great babesClick to expand...
> 
> Mummy - thanks for that lovely comment. Way to go you with those beta's!!:happydance:
> 
> Well, I got my docs appointment (with the nice doctor who referred me to the EPAC last year for an early scan!)...in an hours time!
> My DD is still asleep at moment....hate lying to her but until I know where this preg is going...:baby::kiss:
> 
> Here is my FMU preg test this morning! Lovely and dark and I am feeling shaky,a little crampy (but not painful) and have had some / a little few sharp stings in my nipples through the night...maybe I am not out just yet?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your def not out. You'll be out in 9mths when bubs is born healthy :)
> 
> That's a great BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Cross posted on your other ultrasound thread! lol
> Just to say *GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN TODAY!!! *
> GO MUMMY GO MUMMY GO MUMMY GO MUMMY!!Click to expand...


Not for another week hun


----------



## jcombs35

That's great prickly! I'm hoping I'm not out either. 11 more days...


----------



## ebelle

So I had my first scan today at 4w5d.

There was absolutely nothing. Just a dark shadow that the radiographer said was a water cyst. Could be a sac, but she couldn't be sure.

Then she proceeded to hand me a form with the 'ways to determine viable pregnancy, ' with most of the arrows pointing towards miscarraige.

If based on my LMP, I would be 5w5d, but since we only inseminated once this month, I am very sure I am only 4w5d at most. I am thinking baby isn't as developed as they think it should be, but it should be perfectly fine. Doc agreed that it could be early days still and suggested a hcg beta. Results came back at 1780 which means it is doubling about every 33 hours.

I know I should stop worrying myself crazy, but I can't stop it sometimes. Wish there was a way to fast forward the days to my next scan!


----------



## ebelle

mummyconfused said:


> Result was 789 WOW
> 
> 12 dpo 63
> 
> 14 dpo 242
> 
> 17 dpo 789
> 
> So it's over doubling :) yay
> 
> Ultrasound next Monday. (6th)

Those are some awesome numbers! Congrats!


----------



## jcombs35

ebelle said:


> So I had my first scan today at 4w5d.
> 
> There was absolutely nothing. Just a dark shadow that the radiographer said was a water cyst. Could be a sac, but she couldn't be sure.
> 
> Then she proceeded to hand me a form with the 'ways to determine viable pregnancy, ' with most of the arrows pointing towards miscarraige.
> 
> If based on my LMP, I would be 5w5d, but since we only inseminated once this month, I am very sure I am only 4w5d at most. I am thinking baby isn't as developed as they think it should be, but it should be perfectly fine. Doc agreed that it could be early days still and suggested a hcg beta. Results came back at 1780 which means it is doubling about every 33 hours.
> 
> I know I should stop worrying myself crazy, but I can't stop it sometimes. Wish there was a way to fast forward the days to my next scan!


How scary! I think you should go with your gut though. I know I am at least pregnant for now, despite what my stupid doctor said about it being impossible. My gut instinct says so. They don't always know everything!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

The spotting stopped again. It's getting bad that every time it stops, I start kinda freaking out, wondering if my m/c finally happened, or chemical whatever it is. Having a little bit of cramping on my right ovary that's slightly sharp, but not too bad. That scares me cause then I'm thinking what if this is a tubal, and no one will listen to me until it gets so big something really bad happens, and then I can't ever get pregnant again. But from what I've heard, with tubal pregnancies, hcg rises quite normally, so I don't know. I HATE being confused!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Oh ladies :(

Ebelle - seriously I think it's just to early. See if you can repeat us in two weeks

Jcombs- where do you live? In Australia we tell them and they obey lol wish I could help


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Oh ladies :(
> 
> Ebelle - seriously I think it's just to early. See if you can repeat us in two weeks
> 
> Jcombs- where do you live? In Australia we tell them and they obey lol wish I could help

I'm in the U.S. lol. But for insurance reasons, it's hard to "demand" they do anything. I hate it because I have one or two good symptoms and then another bad one. It keeps me confused!!


----------



## Mommyx1311

Is it normal for breast soreness to come and go?


----------



## CandyApple19

yeah it is x x


----------



## mummyconfused

Mommyx1311 said:


> Is it normal for breast soreness to come and go?

I hope so, happened this pregnancy and my others too! :)


----------



## Mommyx1311

Thank you x :)


----------



## prickly

I am hoping so! Coz I am in same boat!
All okay at GP's today - 1st Beta HCG done and 2nd Beta being done friday. GP urine preg test lovely and dark. GP referring me for early preg scan around 7 weeks. phew!


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies!! 

Just found out this morning that I am (cautiously) pregnant. Two very very faint tests, but the lines were there! I'm praying for a super sticky jelly bean, and if so my due date is April 9th 2013!!! I cannot believe it!!!

Its funny, april has always been my most hated month (we get awful weather!) and now I can't WAIT for it to arrive!!!


----------



## wannabwatkins

Mine is April 4 on Mother in Laws bday. My first appt is Friday


----------



## wishnhoping

Wow you girls were chatty over the weekend! 

Mummyconfused- Great betas! We have very similar numbers! Mine were 146 at 14dpo, 789 at 17dpo, and should get my 3rd result today. If its over 2,000 they will schedule me for a u/s next week I hope!!!

Ebelle- big hugs..stay positive and trust your gut!

Prickly- beautiful BFP! Looks like you have nothing to worry about!

AFM- Had my 3rd beta done today...we get results same day so I should know this afternoon. I should be scheduling a early u/s soon. I am also 5 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi ladies!!!
Just got my super faint positive yesterday! :wohoo: My EDD will be April 11.

Doggylover -- AHHH!!!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, Hi wishn! Haha, I'm not stalking you (this time), just a coincidence since WE'RE DUE 10 DAYS APART! :bunny:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Congrats littlespy!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

lmao @ littlespy! YAY SO HAPPY TO SEE OYU HERE! I wonder where Nats is....

Did you test again? 

I am so ready to be at 12 weeks so I can freaking relax...


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

LittleSpy said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Just got my super faint positive yesterday! :wohoo: My EDD will be April 11.
> 
> Doggylover -- AHHH!!!!! Congrats! :happydance:

Im due the 7th!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies. 
Please could i join you? I just got my BFP yesterday and confirmed with a digi this morning! this will be our second, our little boy just turned 1 on the 22nd. Hasnt quite sunk in yet but feel so blessed! 
Congrats to all of you ladies, i made great friends on my last pregnancy thread and really hoping to do the same here! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh forgot to say... could you put me down for the 9th? I got BFP at 10DPO X


----------



## doggylover

wishnhoping said:


> I am so ready to be at 12 weeks so I can freaking relax...

me too! Although I doubt any of us will relax until baby is here safely!!!

Praying for lots of sticky beans and beautiful April babies! Congrats to all!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay! Melissa's here! Can you believe we're doing this again already? :haha: Going to get my digi today. Hubby will NEVER believe the lines I've been getting. :dohh:

Ugh, I'm too excited this morning.


----------



## Cutieluls

Hiya please count me in just got my BFP at the weekend and I'm Due on 5 April. Already have a daughter who was born on 8 April - so it'll be a busy time of the year.


----------



## wishnhoping

Welcome Melissa and Cutie!


----------



## CandyApple19

hows everyone!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi all, thanks for the welcome a few pages back :) I've been busy this weekend but creeping the posts every couple of days. You seem like such a lovely bunch!

How's everyone feeling? Symptoms so far? Mine are pretty mild but definitely there. Mainly super strong fatigue all day (tho seem to get a burst of energy in the evenings), breasts slightly sore, and a mild nausea/low blood sugar feeling at times during the day.


----------



## CandyApple19

ive been exhausted today! but ive had bad gas abd nood swings and my boobs KKKKILLLLL!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

My symptoms are pretty mild....im usually in bed by 10pm, some cramPs and back aches, and some feelings of nausea or maybe low blood sugar even though i ate....

Hope everyone else is feeling good!!


----------



## doggylover

I have been having some very mild nausea but that's about it!! Although that said I did fall asleep on the sofa yesterday afternoon and the evening before....not like me at all!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Add me to the nauseous group. I can't believe I feel that way already. :wacko:

Then it's just mostly mild AF-like cramps and backache, full and slightly sore boobs, and stupid crazy vivid dreams. Exactly the same as with dd! The only things different so far is the very early nausea and the crazy painful implantation cramps at 6-8 dpo. Fx bean is really good and stuck after all that. :haha:


----------



## Mommyx1311

So I'm 4 weeks today and my biggest symptom today is, get this...loss of appetite! I had a bowl of cereal this am and felt so sick after. Now I'm not hungry at all. My sister wanted to take me our for mexican food for lunch, just the thought of it made me queasy lol not like me at all. Oh and I'm tired too. Was playing with DS outside and was feeling pretty good, then it just hit me like a truck hahs


----------



## doggylover

I am having weird cramps - like my insides are being stretched. Since my lines were so faint and we haven't confirmed with a digi I am terrified that it's some cosmic joke and af is about to come....


----------



## hopestruck

Sounds like we are all kind of in the same boat! Not hit too hard yet ;)

Is anyone on any kind of meds this pregnancy? After 3 unexplained losses the doctor and I are trying progesterone (Crinone 8% once a day) and baby aspirin. I was on baby aspirin in my last pregnancy which did M/C, but it got a lot farther than the others. I never notice a difference with the BA, and so far so good with the progesterone, but I've only been on it for about 3 days now. (Prickly, I believe you said you were on it? CONGRATS on your awesome lines, BTW!!! :happydance:)


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> I am having weird cramps - like my insides are being stretched. Since my lines were so faint and we haven't confirmed with a digi I am terrified that it's some cosmic joke and af is about to come....

Totally normal, I think! I got excited when my AF-like cramps started yesterday because that's exactly how I felt with dd.

Those implantation cramps (I guess) I felt last week were no freaking joke, though. Awful pain! Definitely didn't have that with the girl. :shrug: Not until I was in labor, at least. :haha:


----------



## prickly

hopestruck said:


> Sounds like we are all kind of in the same boat! Not hit too hard yet ;)
> 
> Is anyone on any kind of meds this pregnancy? After 3 unexplained losses the doctor and I are trying progesterone (Crinone 8% once a day) and baby aspirin. I was on baby aspirin in my last pregnancy which did M/C, but it got a lot farther than the others. I never notice a difference with the BA, and so far so good with the progesterone, but I've only been on it for about 3 days now. (Prickly, I believe you said you were on it? CONGRATS on your awesome lines, BTW!!! :happydance:)

Hi hope- yes I'm on 100mg suppositories x 2 daily, vaginally. Today got 5w3d confirmed by gp but from ovulation am 5w1d...now having crampy AF feelings for past couple hours on and off...slight boob tingling and on off mild nausea...good stuff I hope! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## doggylover

I think the worrying starts when you find out your pregnant and ends when your kids are about 40! Ahhh...what have I let myself in for?! :rofl:


----------



## wishnhoping

I had really mild symptoms too...sore boobs and a little fatigue then this past wekend I could barely stay awake and was having a lot of stomach issues. I was on the toilet quite frequently...its continued today.

I also had loss of appetite for about a week Mommy1311 then all of a sudden yesterday I was STARVING! 

Hopestruck- I am taking 200mg of progeterones 2x a day...I didnt take it with my DS but since I was being seen for secondary infertility they drew blood after I got my bfp adn saw that my progesterone level was on the lower end so they gave it to me as a precaution.


----------



## mummyconfused

Yay so many familiar ladies from my TTC tww thread. I told you April is one lucky month yay

Ttcjonesbaby - edd honey?


----------



## SugarFairy

Count me in!
Got my BFP today and its a little bit of a shock! My due date is 4th April by my LMP.
I did a test at the pub when I went for lunch with a friend cos I've been feeling a bit queasy and tired and hungry, and I just couldn't wait til I got home so bought a test out. Thats a story to tell baba when he/she's older - I found out I was pregnant with you in the pub toilet! : /
Haven't even told my DH yet cos he's working late. He's been uber stressed in work and I know this is going to stress him out too cos he doesn't cope well with sudden changes to plans - think he's a little bit OCD and likes everything planned and structured. Also I was meant to be having my gallbladder removed - obviously thats now on hold - thank goodness I don't really suffer with my gallstones much! *touch wood*

And lastly, I'd just like to mention CandyApple - hey! How it going? Not sure if you remember, we were pregnant together last time too! Woop!

Good luck to everyone and a H&H 9 months!!! xxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

36 so far ehoooo


----------



## SugarFairy

And me : ) I ended up on the bottom of the last page and think I posted at the same time as you : )


----------



## melissasbump

Symptoms, hmm ,so im feeling ok at the mo, the only thing really is slight pulling type cramps and a weird sicky feeling, not so much like im gonna be sick but more like i feel i need to eat something to make it go away, only it doesnt go away when i eat. Weird huh. 

In my last pregnancy I had hyperdermis and was sick as a dog ewvery single day up till the day i had Harrison, am dreading feeling like that again!


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> Symptoms, hmm ,so im feeling ok at the mo, the only thing really is slight pulling type cramps and a weird sicky feeling, not so much like im gonna be sick but more like i feel i need to eat something to make it go away, only it doesnt go away when i eat. Weird huh.
> 
> In my last pregnancy I had hyperdermis and was sick as a dog ewvery single day up till the day i had Harrison, am dreading feeling like that again!

Oh my gosh you sound exactly like me! Weird pulling cramps and sick feeling!

I know it's easy to say now before the morning sickness starts, but I don't think I'll mind (some!!!!!) sickness as it'll reassure me that baby is still in there! That said I don't want to be such every day :wacko: poor you.


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover, i know what you mean by that, however it was NOT pleasant lol and i wouldnt wish it on anyone. People just kept telling me its the sign of a strong pregnancy lol. I cant complain though, have one happy healthy boy now. 
We are currnently due date buds! :)


----------



## mummyconfused

I've been up since 5:30am. I'm starving but feel sick!

Love seeing all the new faces


----------



## stmw

Thanks for adding me to the front page! :) 

Ive been feeling a little sicky and very tired!! Ive also been having some stomach cramps.

Did a digi today and it said 1-2 weeks meaning im 3-4 weeks pregnant! Yay!

Hope everyone else is feeling good :D

xxxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommyconfused - thanks for adding me to the 1st page. My EDD (for now) is April 11 (not April 10). Not that it matters much. Thanks!


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> Doggylover, i know what you mean by that, however it was NOT pleasant lol and i wouldnt wish it on anyone. People just kept telling me its the sign of a strong pregnancy lol. I cant complain though, have one happy healthy boy now.
> We are currnently due date buds! :)

Really? Yay! That's so exciting! Doesn't 9th April seem forever away right now? I'm still struggling to believe this is happening, and praying for a sticky one this time round. 

I'm cannot wait to get a bump! When did you start to show with your little boy?


----------



## jcombs35

Well, we all know I"m probably losing my pregnancy, but in the little hope I still have left, my boobs feel a lot firmer and heavier, and I feel like I'm starving most of the time, but nothing sounds good, (except cheese) and I've been very tired. Also have a groggy type headache and feel like I have a fever, but when I take my temp, it's normal. I had a hot flash earlier, and my MIL felt my head and agreed it felt hot. Then she took me out to eat, since I was soooo hungry... Took two bites and felt full/sick to my stomach. Spotting is still stopped, but I've vowed to myself not to poas anymore until I miss AF, because the lines getting fainter is breaking my heart. 11 days feels like an eternity, and once it comes, I'm going to be a nervous wreck!


----------



## TeAmo

Im due on the 7th!!! Although could be the 9th too... haha. Not too sure when I ovulated. Going to syat with the 7th until my scan give me a more accurate date! YIPPPPEE. Cant wait to meet you all xxx


----------



## doggylover

Aww teamo come to the 9th with us!! 

Melissasbump I see from the two week wait form we were both meant to test on Friday as well...but obviously neither of us could hold out :haha::haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Jcombs, oh im so sorry! Fingers crossed it not as bad as you are fearing!

Doggylover, think i started to show around 12 weeks ie everything started to get tighter. I so want things to be different this time though, i ended up putting on over five stone with ds and although ive managed to lose it all now it was hard so i really dont want to be putting on so much again this time. X


----------



## melissasbump

Teamo, i dont think our dates mean too much at this stage so 7th or 9th is all the same lol. X


----------



## jcombs35

I hope so too, but I am feeling pretty down about it right now.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

I am april 7th!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Awww loving my bump buddies!!! 

Yay I know they dont matter... just going with the one everything is pointing at which is 7th atm. Last pregnancy the scan moved it by 5 days which proves how crazy my cycles are!!! 

SOOOOOO EXCITED to do this with you all. xx


----------



## mummyconfused

If I've missed you on the first page or got the date wrong please let me know (I'll blame pregnancy brain :happydance: )


----------



## TeAmo

littlespy said:


> add me to the nauseous group. I can't believe i feel that way already. :wacko:
> 
> Then it's just mostly mild af-like cramps and backache, full and slightly sore boobs, and stupid crazy vivid dreams. Exactly the same as with dd! The only things different so far is the very early nausea and the crazy painful implantation cramps at 6-8 dpo. Fx bean is really good and stuck after all that. :haha:

ditto 100%!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

jcombs im still hopeful for you <3<3<3<3<3*cuddles*

im.due 31st march! just DTD with OH and irritated my cervix..oooops :-/ im.ok tho i know its not sinister!


----------



## TeAmo

Quick question, are all you ladies who get blood tests for HCG in the states? Never heard of them doing that routinely here in the UK except for MC. xx


----------



## doggylover

This is going to be a great journey together!! I'm so excited!

Melissa, I am hoping things don't get tight for me at 12 weeks - I am mbridesmaid for my friend then, and I was worrying earlier about fitting into the dress! 

As a small chested girl I'm looking forward to the boobs getting bigger!!


----------



## melissasbump

doggylover said:


> This is going to be a great journey together!! I'm so excited!
> 
> Melissa, I am hoping things don't get tight for me at 12 weeks - I am mbridesmaid for my friend then, and I was worrying earlier about fitting into the dress!
> 
> As a small chested girl I'm looking forward to the boobs getting bigger!!

Lol im getting married in sept and there isnt much room for manove in the dress! I may need to get another.. :)


----------



## CandyApple19

TeAmo, im uk and i dont know anyone whos had one done.


----------



## TeAmo

hehehe I want a bump buddy!! 

Last time around I rushed to my parents with peestick in hand! This time I have ordered a t-shirt that my LO will wear to spill the beans! :0) So I have to wait for it to arrive. Following that we arent telling anyone until 12 weeks! Sooo excited.

I didnt show until 16 weeks last time, but have a feeling it will come quicker with this one. Although I do have a little tummy before pregnancy! lol xx


----------



## TeAmo

CandyApple19 said:


> TeAmo, im uk and i dont know anyone whos had one done.

thats what I thought! Didnt wanna miss out! I think my GP would tell me to do one! Midwife doesnt wanna see people until at least 8 weeks! xx


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be a great journey together!! I'm so excited!
> 
> Melissa, I am hoping things don't get tight for me at 12 weeks - I am mbridesmaid for my friend then, and I was worrying earlier about fitting into the dress!
> 
> As a small chested girl I'm looking forward to the boobs getting bigger!!
> 
> Lol im getting married in sept and there isnt much room for manove in the dress! I may need to get another.. :)Click to expand...

Congrats!!!! That's so exciting! I've been to two lovely weddings this week, and oh there is so much to look forward to! Ask you seamstress about your dress, a lot of dresses have some extra fabric sewn in at the seams which can be let out, or she could sew you a small panel in. That's what we did for my sister inlays wedding, with one of the other bridesmaids.


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo said:


> CandyApple19 said:
> 
> 
> TeAmo, im uk and i dont know anyone whos had one done.
> 
> thats what I thought! Didnt wanna miss out! I think my GP would tell me to do one! Midwife doesnt wanna see people until at least 8 weeks! xxClick to expand...

Ours doesn't either, but I've noticed in USA they seem to see you and be more involved from an earlier date.


----------



## CandyApple19

im gonna request one tomorrow with an early scan xxxxx


----------



## hopestruck

TeAmo said:


> Quick question, are all you ladies who get blood tests for HCG in the states? Never heard of them doing that routinely here in the UK except for MC. xx

I'm in Canada, and they don't do them routinely here either. My first pregnancy I was with midwives and didn't even have a scan until 12 weeks. However, I've had 3 consecutive miscarriages, so we're going all out this time with early betas and hopefully an earlier ultrasound.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

doggylover said:


> This is going to be a great journey together!! I'm so excited!
> 
> Melissa, I am hoping things don't get tight for me at 12 weeks - I am mbridesmaid for my friend then, and I was worrying earlier about fitting into the dress!
> 
> As a small chested girl I'm looking forward to the boobs getting bigger!!

I am with you on the boobs! Im a 34b and can already tell they are bigger....IM LOVING IT!!!!! :)


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

mummyconfused said:


> If I've missed you on the first page or got the date wrong please let me know (I'll blame pregnancy brain :happydance: )

You missed me!!! April 7 :)


----------



## CandyApple19

mine arnt bigger they just feel fuller, it comes and goes x


----------



## TeAmo

I was born in Canada, where abouts are you?

Care here is mostly midwife led. Women here see midwives regularly for a feel of our tummys, blood pressure, check for protein in urine and sometimes bloods and a listen to heartbeat. 

We only have routine scans at 12 weeks and 20 weeks and thats it. 

You are normally offered an earlier with repeated MC. They dont like to scan us! :(


----------



## TeAmo

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> If I've missed you on the first page or got the date wrong please let me know (I'll blame pregnancy brain :happydance: )
> 
> You missed me!!! April 7 :)Click to expand...

YAY due date buddy!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> If I've missed you on the first page or got the date wrong please let me know (I'll blame pregnancy brain :happydance: )
> 
> You missed me!!! April 7 :)Click to expand...

Lol sorry! You got me now :)


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

TeAmo said:


> tccjonesbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> If I've missed you on the first page or got the date wrong please let me know (I'll blame pregnancy brain :happydance: )
> 
> You missed me!!! April 7 :)Click to expand...
> 
> YAY due date buddy!Click to expand...

YAY!!!!! Super excited!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## mummyconfused

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

FINALLY MY DIGITAL SAYS 3+ im def more ahead than i thought.....
 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TeAmo

^^ yay


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Yay mummy!!!!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

2-3 and like a week later 3+ hhh i cant wait for us in 6LONGdays
 



Attached Files:







a1.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 59


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> Quick question, are all you ladies who get blood tests for HCG in the states? Never heard of them doing that routinely here in the UK except for MC. xx

They don't do it routinely here, either (I'm in the US). :shrug: At least not in my experience.

Edit: With dd, my first appointment was an ultrasound at 12+2 and then I saw the OB at 12+5. As for ultrasounds, I got the one at 12+2 and then I paid out of pocket for a sexing scan at 15+2, just because dh and I were dying to know what we were having. And then I got the anatomy ultrasound at 20 weeks. I didn't get another ultrasound until I was overdue at 40+2. That was just to check baby's weight and my placenta.


----------



## jcombs35

LittleSpy said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> Quick question, are all you ladies who get blood tests for HCG in the states? Never heard of them doing that routinely here in the UK except for MC. xx
> 
> They don't do it routinely here, either (I'm in the US). :shrug: At least not in my experience.
> 
> Edit: With dd, my first appointment was an ultrasound at 12+2 and then I saw the OB at 12+5. As for ultrasounds, I got the one at 12+2 and then I paid out of pocket for a sexing scan at 15+2, just because dh and I were dying to know what we were having. And then I got the anatomy ultrasound at 20 weeks. I didn't get another ultrasound until I was overdue at 40+2. That was just to check baby's weight and my placenta.Click to expand...

I agree. I'm also in the US, and from my own experience, I've had to beg and plead to ever get one. Also, I've only ever had scans if they thought something was wrong, and then somewhere around 16-20 weeks to find out the sex and check up on measurements.


----------



## wishnhoping

The only reason I'm getting bloodwork and early scans is because
I was seeing a fertility specialist. Normally I don't think they do all that at least they didn't with my first pregnancy


----------



## jcombs35

Oh, oh! My boob just leaked!!!! (<< Never thought I'd be shouting that to anyone :blush: ) But it's a little bit of much needed hope!


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> Oh, oh! My boob just leaked!!!! (<< Never thought I'd be shouting that to anyone :blush: ) But it's a little bit of much needed hope!

:happydance:

are they going to do bloods? anymore tests?


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, oh! My boob just leaked!!!! (<< Never thought I'd be shouting that to anyone :blush: ) But it's a little bit of much needed hope!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> are they going to do bloods? anymore tests?Click to expand...

No still not doing any bloods until I miss AF. But I am seriously thinking about buying more tests.... lol


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> Oh, oh! My boob just leaked!!!! (<< Never thought I'd be shouting that to anyone :blush: ) But it's a little bit of much needed hope!

That made me giggle! 

So I confirmed with digi this morning, definitely pregnant! Weirdly my IC which is supposed to be more sensitive than my digi (10 for IC and 25 for digi) is pretty much negative today. If I had seen that yesterday no way would I have read it as pregnant. Just goes to show ICs can be a little bit unreliable.

But anyway, digi confirmed same, 1-2 weeks pregnant. Dh is off work today (like me- I'm a teacher) and he won't believe the ICs so I left digi on his bedside table for when he wakes up. Going to go and leave his man pregnancy guide with it!

:cloud9::cloud9: please be a sticky one!

How is everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## CandyApple19

im.good! docs at 3.25pm.so a looong day ahead...pah! :-/


----------



## doggylover

That's exciting though, first docs appointment means you are getting started with pregnancy! I have mine August 17th. I actually made that appointment to discuss starting meds to help us conceive, so it's funny I will be able to use it to start pre-natal care!!! 

I have just been on kiddicare looking at everything! Husband will kill me for being to excited if he finds out! :haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

true!!!!  ill be pushing for bloods ad an early scan. im.sooo nervous this pregnancy....xx


----------



## doggylover

I think that's a great idea, I think I'll ask about the possibility of an early scan as well, as like you am very nervous. Here's hoping for sticky, healthy beans, and that April arrives soon!!


----------



## melissasbump

Moring all!

Doggylover, re the wedding dress, its only a cheap one we are having a tiny wedding, so it wont be too much hassle if i have to get something else, i dont think there is extra matarial inside this one, its from debenhams.

Ive got my 1st docs appointment on friday, only made it for so soon so i could get my maternity card asap! , my last one only just ran out lol x

Im feeling a bit sick this morning but nothing too bad and managed to eat some breakfast. Got to work later.. boo!


----------



## melissasbump

With my last pregnancy i was quite chilled about everything and didnt worry too much, this time im hoping il be the same but im so much more aware now of things that can happen, i dont know if thats a good thing or not?

All i can say to the ladies who are pregnant for the 1st time is, you are bound to worry but as long as you are sensible and look after yourself you will be fine. Yes sometimes awful things happen, but if they are going to they will, there isnt much point in worrying about what hasnt happened yet, just try and relax xx


----------



## doggylover

Hopefully you could get the same dress from Debenhams, just in the next size up then!!

Small weddings are definitely my fave, but the one I was at at the weekend had 170 people!! I couldn't believe anyone would know that many people!


----------



## mummyconfused

Feeling really, snappy, depressed and irritated today :( grrrr

HELLLLLPPP!


----------



## doggylover

Look at it as a positive - it means your hormones are flowing for baby!!!

Sorry. I'm being so upbeat this time round! Trying to enjoy it while it lasts, just in case.


----------



## prickly

CandyApple19 said:


> im.good! docs at 3.25pm.so a looong day ahead...pah! :-/

Good luck today Candy!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## prickly

mummyconfused said:


> Feeling really, snappy, depressed and irritated today :( grrrr
> 
> HELLLLLPPP!

Bring on the symptoms! hahaha! (I mean that in the nicest possible way!) :hugs:


----------



## prickly

mummyconfused said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> FINALLY MY DIGITAL SAYS 3+ im def more ahead than i thought.....

And I will say it again.....

Go mummy! Go mummy! Go mummy!


----------



## doggylover

prickly said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Feeling really, snappy, depressed and irritated today :( grrrr
> 
> HELLLLLPPP!
> 
> Bring on the symptoms! hahaha! (I mean that in the nicest possible way!) :hugs:Click to expand...

I definitely agree! Can't wait to be vomiting! :haha: although get back to me about that in a few weeks!!! :rofl:


----------



## babybeebee79

Oh ladies...I need any hope :(

I tested on Sunday at 10dpo not hoping to get anything, but why not: BFN

I knew I was going to test at 12dpo, I could barely sleep, so at 330am, I tested...a BFN

I am so somber, crying, DH has no idea I'm out here so sad :( I don't want him to know.

I am going to hold off until August 4 to test, which is AF dd. I have all these symptoms that i KNOW I am not imagining. :shrug:

The boobs, heartburn, gas, bachaches (owwwy!) fatigue, emotions...

Does anyone know of anyone that tested at 10 and 12 and still later on got a BFP??

The good news? Back ache is here, gas is here, no spotting or bleeding (so no M/C)...
I have scoured the internet, but thats useless right now...:cry:

Anyone? :(


----------



## Sorsha

Can I join in? :)

First time pregnant, theoretically due April 8. Need to make my first dr's appt today (I got my BFP on Sunday but wanted to wait until I was 100% sure AF wouldn't show on time--yesterday). I'm a little nervous because my GP is awesome and pregnancy/babies are sort of his specialty, but I really want a home birth so I'm going to end up going with a midwife. I told him that when I was last in and mentioned we were going to start TTC, and he asked me to come in when I was preggo so we could at least discuss options, so I am... But unless some risk factor turns up, I'm pretty much sure already. I feel like I'm going to hurt his feelings! Maybe that's silly.


----------



## CandyApple19

OMGOMGOMG i did ittt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Check out my lineeeessss *FEELS SO MUCH MORE POSITIVE*

Im so proud of my tiny little bean in there making a stand and showing mummy s/hes hanging in strong, I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER NOW. ive been miserable as sin because i really did think i was gonna have another mmc (my tests just wernt getting darker) so tosay i goes out and buys 3 cheapie tests and two tescos ones, and this is what i got :D :D :D :D *does a dance*
 



Attached Files:







5+2w.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sorsha

Babybeebee79--I've seen lots of people talk about not seeing a BFP until after AF failed to show! You can even look at the pregnancy test stats at countdowntopregnancy.com and it shows how many people who were pregnant got false BFNs at each dpo. Might help reassure you? I didn't started testing until 13 dpo, and then the line was really faint, I don't know if I'd have seen anything if I'd tested the day before. 

Hope your symptoms are right and not the tests! :dust:


----------



## Sorsha

CandyApple19 said:


> OMGOMGOMG i did ittt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Check out my lineeeessss *FEELS SO MUCH MORE POSITIVE*
> 
> Im so proud of my tiny little bean in there making a stand and showing mummy s/hes hanging in strong, I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER NOW. ive been miserable as sin because i really did think i was gonna have another mmc (my tests just wernt getting darker) so tosay i goes out and buys 3 cheapie tests and two tescos ones, and this is what i got :D :D :D :D *does a dance*

Can't get much darker than that! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## CandyApple19

thankyou sorsha!! :-D so happy!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

awesome lines!!!! wayer than mine :-D 

im so excited!!! Feeling pretty good today. Had really bad backache yesterday and some nausea this morning. all good in the hood. 

Xx


----------



## jcombs35

Candy, how long did you wait? I'm going on my 3rd day of not poas, but I have a feeling I'm gonna cave tomorrow. Congrats though! I'm sure it is very reassuring to have that line get darker!!!

Babybeebee79- I'm sorry hun. I know how disappointing and frustrating those stupid BFN's are. But the good news is you're not out until you get AF. 4 more days! I have heard of many women who couldn't get their BFP til after AF didn't show up! Hang in there!!


----------



## CandyApple19

i had to change brand cos they wernt getting darker!!! :-/


----------



## jcombs35

Had a drop of brown spotting on my liner this morning. Nothing when I wipe. I think this is a good thing. There has been no spotting (other than the brown drop) since Sunday night. Every other time it has stopped, it has come back the next day, so I'm really hoping this time it's gone. The fact that it was brown is also good. I'm sick of seeing bright red spotting. Brown means it's old, and that means it might actually have stopped!

Now the question is was that spotting a chemical? A m/c? I have no tests in my house, and I'm not buying anymore until at least tomorrow. Wanna see if my spotting stays gone!

My boob leaked last night... I think you all saw that post... I have been so grouchy and irritible the last week or so, but that could be due to all this stress of am I or aren't I. I get a few aches and cramps, but have had no more AF like cramps as of yet. There is no pain that stays in one side. Boobs feel heavier, and my appetite has increased quite noticeably (but it does that before AF, but usually the week before, and I still have 10 days til I expect mine). VERY emotional, and that's not normal at all.

All my symptoms could easily be explained by something else. And I could have easily just lost my pregnancy. But at this very moment, I feel peaceful. (That could change without warning at any moment.) I like feeling peaceful. I wouldn't even have tested if it weren't for that stupid spotting. So, I hope since it showed up and scared the crap out of me, it at least meant something good. 10 more long long days til AF is due.....


----------



## Mommyx1311

Jcombs, my boob leaked 4 days before I got a BFP, hang in there. That was actually my first symptom.

Today I feel tired and nauseous, SLIGHTLY soar bbs. I had a horrible night sweat last night! HORMONES! Glad they are doing their job though!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

jcombs im still keeping positive for you hun.

One hour left til i can get off to the docs and get the ball rolling for my scan and stuff! im so nervous for some reason (i wish i wasnt he aint gonna bite my head off!!?) hes a really good doctor and im sure he'll listen to what i have to say this time around, since he knows what ive been through in the last year!

im feeling ALOT better now ive had my really dark BFP, once that test line gets darker than the control one, you know things are looking REALLY good! :D :D :D


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Good luck candy!!!!! Thats what i am waiting for....a very dark line!!!! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

candyapple- Great lines!!

AFM- I have an early scan scheduled for Thursday at 10:45. I was told not to expect to see anything but the sac..but still excited. Got my beta (last one) results yesterday:

14dpo- HCG 146
17dpo- HCG 789
21dpo- HCG 3090!!!! Yay!!!

I can def feel more hormones now...I have read that instead of morning sickness some women experience diarrhea...yah that would be me! Yesterday was awful. I almost went to the ER. Feeling slightly better today. This is all new to me because I didnt feel sick at all with my first so WOW!


----------



## jcombs35

Has anyone else had an itchy cervix? I have no other signs of infection, so I don't think that's what it is... but it's weird...


----------



## prickly

Candy - way to go girl!! BEAUTIFUL lines! Knew they would be there for you!!:thumbup:

Wishnhoping - Woo hoo!! Fab Beta's...hope mine are as good when I go back for my 2nd on Friday!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

So I had a teeny bit of light brown cm today, only in my underwear, and nothing when I checked. Immediately my mood has plummeted as this is how my last mc started. Just a waiting game :(


----------



## prickly

doggylover said:


> So I had a teeny bit of light brown cm today, only in my underwear, and nothing when I checked. Immediately my mood has plummeted as this is how my last mc started. Just a waiting game :(

doggy - hang in there honey...it may be nothing at all...:kiss::kiss:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggy -- :hugs: I think I'm like the only pregnant person ever who has never spotted in very early pregnancy. I did spot for a couple of days around 9 weeks with dd, though, after dtd.

jcombs -- My boob leaked on Saturday. Bfp on Sunday. :thumbup: I stopped breastfeeding (or rather, pumping, since dd refused the breast) 7 months ago and haven't produced anything for a few months now, so I think it was pregnancy related.

My queasiness is gone, YAY (though I'm so positive it'll be back in 2 weeks)!! But I feel like I've been hit by a truck today. So sore all over. Not sure I recall this with dd.


----------



## Mommyx1311

Hi my name is Cerrie and I have no self control lol... <------POAS-aholic!
12 and 13 DPO are a different (less sensitive) brand that is supposed to be used the day of your missed period (which is 8/2) Happy I got a darker 13 dpo line none the less!
 



Attached Files:







100_0900.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 12









100_0901.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jcombs35

I'm taking it as a good sign. I think if it was a chemical, it should be done already, but of course I don't know that for sure. And I'm taking the leaking to mean that there is enough hormone in there to make that happen! I know I'm reaching, but I have nothing else to do while I wait...:blush:


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover said:


> So I had a teeny bit of light brown cm today, only in my underwear, and nothing when I checked. Immediately my mood has plummeted as this is how my last mc started. Just a waiting game :(

Thanks for the scare! I hope you're not having a m/c. I also had just a bit of brown, well it wasn't cm, but spotting. But mine has been bright red for days, so I'm thrilled that it's finally maybe stopping.

Praying that both our BFP's stick!!:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

With my mc the doctor wasn't concerned at first even though i had some bright rd, but mine didn't stop, so i'd take the fact that yours is as a very good sign! Also, i mentioned in another thread that my sis in law bled bright red during her first trimester, and my nephew is a healthy 13 months, so it's not always a terrible sign.

Thinking sticky thoughts for us!


Hi Cerrie! Congrats on the bfps!! Definitely getting darker!


----------



## jcombs35

That is very comforting. I've never spotted other than a few wipes seeing IB, and this is scaring the crap out of me! Plus, my lines seemed like they were getting more faint. But I think my urine might have been too diluted. (I'm going a lot and drinking a lot!)

My spotting lasted a total of 18 days, and I haven't tested in a while. Going to get more tests tomorrow and see if it's BFN. Then I'll know for sure.


----------



## doggylover

I'm sure it won't be, fingers crossed for you! I read everywhere that spotting is completely normal, but that certainly doesn't stop us worrying i know.


----------



## jcombs35

No it doesn't. I keep seeing that myself when I try to research what it might be. And everytime the only thing that pops up is "chemical pregnancy" when I type in my symptoms. I tell myself there's no use in worrying about it cause I can't stop it, and I don't even know if that's what it is for sure, but it doesn't help.

I do have some hopeful symptoms, but they could all be explained by something else as well. And some times, my cervix itches! I have no clue what that is about!


----------



## sla545

Hello Ladies! Hope you dont mind me joining. I am 11 DPO and got my BFP on a digi yesterday. I then used an IC and dollar store test and they came up positive as well. I see the dr in august but my date based on ovulation is April 12 2013!


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome!


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> No it doesn't. I keep seeing that myself when I try to research what it might be. And everytime the only thing that pops up is "chemical pregnancy" when I type in my symptoms. I tell myself there's no use in worrying about it cause I can't stop it, and I don't even know if that's what it is for sure, but it doesn't help.
> 
> I do have some hopeful symptoms, but they could all be explained by something else as well. And some times, my cervix itches! I have no clue what that is about!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope this resolves soon and you start to feel better about the situation.

Hi sla545! COngratulations on your bfp!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies please can i join EDD 7th April super nervous that my lil bean won't stick really hope she/he does!! I'm a poas ahollic too still doing them everyday really wanting to see megga dark line! Doing another digi day after tomorrow or poss tomorrow if i save morning wee (see told you im bonkers lol) My lines on FRER are very nearly equal but still not dark on ic ...fx last digi said 2-3 weeks hoping thats a pos sign.


----------



## GossipGirl

Hey I'd like to join too please, I'm due April 8th with my second, hoping for a girl this time round!


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome Newbies!!! I know it's too early, but I wish someone would be due _after _me! lol


----------



## mummyconfused

*updated first page*

Welcome all the newbies yay. April def a lucky mouth!

On a sad note - we have our first :angel: baby :nope: Jcliff <3 we are thinking of you. Try stay strong. Hoping to see you back here soon lovely lady!

AFM - after a good night sleep I feel heaps brighter lol. Im so exhursted lately. Scan in 5 days :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Such sad news, jcliff lots of love your way.


----------



## jcombs35

So sorry jcliff. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hi ladies I would like to join too. Im due April 14th. Got my BFP yesterday and hoping for a stickey bean this time around. It will be our 1st.


----------



## jcombs35

Oh wow... I was just wishing someone would be due after me!!! Welcome crownjewelz!!


----------



## doggylover

Congrats crownjewelz!! April 14th for some reason sounds like a great date to me...I dunno why, it makes me think good thought. Random I know...


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks all. I am waiting for my second hcg level. My first at 16DPO was 33. I was told VERY low and will probably m/c soon. So ive been out of work for the last two days just waiting for it to happen. This will be m/c #2 since March. I just want it to be over so I can move on. Will be taking a long break after this. but good luck to everyone else.


----------



## TeAmo

Evening ladies!

How are you all feeling today?

I am praying my digi turns up tomorrow (our 3rd wedding anni) so I can see it in writing!! :) 

Question: Can I save FMU and test when the post arrives @ 1pm or does it have to be fresh?

xx


----------



## AVbaby

Hello Everyone! May i join?

I see a lot of names from Mummy's July tester thread. I'm so glad to see so many people got BFPs. 
My due date is April 4th. 
As of right now i have already seen my doctor to confirm, yet she didn't give me an u/s. Which i don't think many doctors do, seeing as how early we are. I maybe wrong this is my 1st child. What is bugging me is I had like 9 vials of blood taken from me for testing and still have not heard back from my doctor's office yet. My tests were for my HCG lvls, other hormones, and about 4 more things. Has anyone had blood tests take over a week and a half to get back??


----------



## AVbaby

TeAmo said:


> Evening ladies!
> Question: Can I save FMU and test when the post arrives @ 1pm or does it have to be fresh?
> 
> xx

I saved my FMU for about 8 hours the day i got my positive on a digital. I didn't have one around so i had to go get one. I wanted the words on it so my husband didn't need to be like "what does the lines mean." It worked for me so i think you can save it.


----------



## TeAmo

^^^ thanks! I have been waiting days for it to come from Ebay and I dont wanna waste it!! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo, you can definitely save your pee. But I personally drink too much water before bed, I guess, because all of my FMU lines suck. :wacko: I apparently do better holding it from about 1pm until I get home from work around 6pm so that's my new obsessive-test-everyday time. :haha:


----------



## mummyconfused

AVbaby said:


> Hello Everyone! May i join?
> 
> I see a lot of names from Mummy's July tester thread. I'm so glad to see so many people got BFPs.
> My due date is April 4th.
> As of right now i have already seen my doctor to confirm, yet she didn't give me an u/s. Which i don't think many doctors do, seeing as how early we are. I maybe wrong this is my 1st child. What is bugging me is I had like 9 vials of blood taken from me for testing and still have not heard back from my doctor's office yet. My tests were for my HCG lvls, other hormones, and about 4 more things. Has anyone had blood tests take over a week and a half to get back??

Yay. I remember you :)

So good to see so many BFP


----------



## mummyconfused

Jcliff said:


> Thanks all. I am waiting for my second hcg level. My first at 16DPO was 33. I was told VERY low and will probably m/c soon. So ive been out of work for the last two days just waiting for it to happen. This will be m/c #2 since March. I just want it to be over so I can move on. Will be taking a long break after this. but good luck to everyone else.

Any chance you could of got the dates wrong? Sorry just holding onto hope for you


----------



## AVbaby

okay i need a little help

So, i saw my doctor on July 20th...got the whole your pregnant booklets and all. I got some blood tests too. YAY
My next appointment isn't until Aug 17th.
Today i got my test results and i got a copy of them. My doctor had everything done BUT no Hcg nor any other hormone. I got an HIV test, a thyroid test, a urine test, i got my blood type, blood cell levels, etc. Has anyone had that first doctor's appoint and the doctor not take your Hcg levels?? Is that normal that they don't test them and they don't see you again until your around 7 weeks?
All my friends tell me their doctors did their hcg lvls and an u/s at 5 weeks to make sure it planted itself in the right place. Do i have a bad doctor or am i over thinking all this?


----------



## waterlily13

waterlily13 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am 27 and have been TTC for 5.5 years. Never been pregnant before. Got pregnant on Clomid and Follistim cycle..Got my BFP at 8dpo and tomorrow at 11 dpo going for a beta. My due date is April 10th or 11th. Not sure yet.

I actually posted this two days ago, but I guess nobody has seen it. I am 12 dpo today, and my beta level at 11 dpo was 82. Going for another one tomorrow morning. My due date is April 10th according to my LMP, and 11th according to my ovulation day.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

waterlily13 said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I am 27 and have been TTC for 5.5 years. Never been pregnant before. Got pregnant on Clomid and Follistim cycle..Got my BFP at 8dpo and tomorrow at 11 dpo going for a beta. My due date is April 10th or 11th. Not sure yet.
> 
> I actually posted this two days ago, but I guess nobody has seen it. I am 12 dpo today, and my beta level at 11 dpo was 82. Going for another one tomorrow morning. My due date is April 10th according to my LMP, and 11th according to my ovulation day.Click to expand...

Welcome!!!!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls!!! So tomorrow is the BIG DAY!!!!! I am FINALLY telling OH that I am pregnant! I am sooo nervous but am just trying to think of how happy he is going to be!!!!! 

Been craving mexican and had some today for lunch....was kinda disappointed....anyone else feel like they are more thirsty than hungry???


----------



## jcombs35

I am!!! One of the reasons I'm not trusting my faint lines too much! I'm so so so thirsty!!


----------



## waterlily13

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I am 27 and have been TTC for 5.5 years. Never been pregnant before. Got pregnant on Clomid and Follistim cycle..Got my BFP at 8dpo and tomorrow at 11 dpo going for a beta. My due date is April 10th or 11th. Not sure yet.
> 
> I actually posted this two days ago, but I guess nobody has seen it. I am 12 dpo today, and my beta level at 11 dpo was 82. Going for another one tomorrow morning. My due date is April 10th according to my LMP, and 11th according to my ovulation day.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

waterlily13 said:


> tccjonesbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I am 27 and have been TTC for 5.5 years. Never been pregnant before. Got pregnant on Clomid and Follistim cycle..Got my BFP at 8dpo and tomorrow at 11 dpo going for a beta. My due date is April 10th or 11th. Not sure yet.
> 
> I actually posted this two days ago, but I guess nobody has seen it. I am 12 dpo today, and my beta level at 11 dpo was 82. Going for another one tomorrow morning. My due date is April 10th according to my LMP, and 11th according to my ovulation day.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!Click to expand...

My edd is april 7th!!!!


----------



## Bearbadger

Hey everyone! I JUST got my BFP today! According to my calculator, I am due April 2nd. Trying for more than a year and we are over the moon happy! Going to call my doctor tomorrow to make an appointment. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Congrats on your BFP bearbadger!! 
I was just telling my BFF that I could drink a gallon of water in 2 hours if it didn't make me have to pee so much. Lol


----------



## jcombs35

Awww, my stupid spotting is back!! :hissy:


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs no! Is it heavy??

Has anyone thought they had any cravings yet?? Yesterday I said to dh "I really wanted a McDonald's today when I was out" and he looked at me for ages and said "do you remember the last time we got mcdonalds?.....it was just after you found out you were pregnant in January and insisted we go."

Apparently I crave mcchicken sandwiches!! 

Also my mum and I are spending the whole day todether today. I don't know how I will keep this from her!!!


----------



## nimbec

Morming Ladies and WELCOME to all new ladies!!! how exciting lots of us at a simular time!!

I'm super thirsty and have been for a couple of weeks, i'm also ...sorry if tmi very constipated and gassy off to buy prune juice today - apparently its normal lol 

I've heard people say its fine to save fmu and test later so go for it!

ttcjones ooooh the BIG day YEY!!! i'm so impressed you have not told him yet!! let us know how he reacts.

Jcombes grrrr hopefully it will only be a tiny bit and go away soon!! have u bbeen to docs and asked for progesterone supplement? :hugs:

welcome waterlilly sorry i missed you!


----------



## ginny83

Nimbec I'm so glad the SMEP worked for you too! :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi ginny i know how exciting eeeeeeeek eeeeeek still very nervous about my bean stcking but got everything crossed. how are u feeling?


----------



## CandyApple19

Hows everyone?!  midwife this morning  xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Ooh Candy good luck at the midwife :)


----------



## CandyApple19

Thanks! she cocked up my blood test in april, pulled neede out funny and i went rrrreeeallly dizzy!!! :-( not like me at all! :-S


----------



## ginny83

yeah I'm good :) everything going on track so far, I am 5 weeks today and will have my first scan at 8 weeks


----------



## doggylover

Did another IC today, and the line was so much darker! :happydance: I swear I will be poas until this baby comes out just make sure!


----------



## melissasbump

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

TTcJones, how exciting! let us know how it goes!

Nimbec, great to see you here!

Candy, hope it all goes well at MW! 

AFM, Im a bit nauseas this morning which petrifys me to be honest! lol Amalso tired but i work late and night shifts at the mo so guess that will change as the months roll on as i wont be able to deal with it.
Am trying to get Olympic tickets! ARRRGH its such a nightmare! x


----------



## mummyconfused

ginny83 said:


> yeah I'm good :) everything going on track so far, I am 5 weeks today and will have my first scan at 8 weeks

ME TOOOO YAY YAY YAY

but i swear im further along.. scan will tell!! 5days to go:happydance:


----------



## louloublue

Hi Ladies,
Can I join in please?? DH and I have been trying to conceive for 8 years and have had one failed IVF cycle and have had 4:bfp::bfp::bfp: :bfp: now - ( become a poas addict) first was last Friday which I estimate to be 11dpo as we had a 5 day blast put back and then sunday, monday and yesterday!!! All were positive - I am still getting used to the idea of being pg as is dh as it has taken us soooo long to get here. EDD is 8th April.
Been feeling a bit queasy, headachey, had sore bbs and some mild cramps
I hope now we finally have our sticky bean it stays firmly put. I look forward to sharing this journey with you all
Louise


----------



## nimbec

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YEY!!!! Exciting times :)


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> TeAmo, you can definitely save your pee. But I personally drink too much water before bed, I guess, because all of my FMU lines suck. :wacko: I apparently do better holding it from about 1pm until I get home from work around 6pm so that's my new obsessive-test-everyday time. :haha:

Its funny you would say that because when I test after work the lines are always darker than the morning. FMU is currently in the fridge cause I read it slows down the breakdown of HCG... Haha. Im now wondering whether to test with evening pee so to get best result on digi. hmm.


----------



## jcombs35

My tests seem to do better in the evening.


----------



## Crownjewelz

MIne is always better with FMU.


----------



## LittleSpy

I don't think it matters what time you pee so much as how much you've had to drink/eat and how long you've held it. I dehydrated the crap out of myself trying to get good lines on Sunday :haha::dohh: (It worked!)


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Jcombs no! Is it heavy??
> 
> Has anyone thought they had any cravings yet?? Yesterday I said to dh "I really wanted a McDonald's today when I was out" and he looked at me for ages and said "do you remember the last time we got mcdonalds?.....it was just after you found out you were pregnant in January and insisted we go."
> 
> Apparently I crave mcchicken sandwiches!!
> 
> Also my mum and I are spending the whole day todether today. I don't know how I will keep this from her!!!

Oh goodness. I had a very brief passing craving yesterday. For corndogs. *GROSS.* My first craving when I was pregnant with dd was for a chili-dog. I HATE hotdogs. HATE them. Like, the thought of eating one makes me want to puke. When I was pregnant last time, I ended up buying a pack of veggie-dogs and some meatless chili to get my fix. Even with such a strong craving, I couldn't bring myself to actually eat a hotdog. :haha: So, apparently I'm going to be craving wieners rofl:) again. Disgusting. Thank goodness I know where to find veggie-corndogs in case the craving strikes hard. :wacko:

With Maisie, I was all about salty potatoey things for most of 1st tri. And at some point I put chocolate frosting on bacon. :blush:


----------



## Sorsha

This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up!

Congrats to the new BFPs! :)

I'm probably going to keep POAS for a few more days at least... They're getting darker but I want to see one as dark as the control line! Heh. I use FMU because that's what I started with so it seems to make sense to use that to compare.

A little stressed right now because my GP's on holiday until Monday, so I can't even *make* an appt to see him until then. So I've started calling midwife clinics, since they're notoriously hard to get into in this city. (I may end up on waiting lists even though I'm only 4 weeks in.) Had to leave a message at one yesterday and they haven't called back. Going to try another today. There's a clinic that's *really* close, but they have a couple of negative reviews and only 5-6 positive ones that I've found, so I'm not sure I want to risk it. Wish me luck getting in with a good one!


----------



## Crownjewelz

LittleSpy said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Jcombs no! Is it heavy??
> 
> Has anyone thought they had any cravings yet?? Yesterday I said to dh "I really wanted a McDonald's today when I was out" and he looked at me for ages and said "do you remember the last time we got mcdonalds?.....it was just after you found out you were pregnant in January and insisted we go."
> 
> Apparently I crave mcchicken sandwiches!!
> 
> Also my mum and I are spending the whole day todether today. I don't know how I will keep this from her!!!
> 
> Oh goodness. I had a very brief passing craving yesterday. For corndogs. *GROSS.* My first craving when I was pregnant with dd was for a chili-dog. I HATE hotdogs. HATE them. Like, the thought of eating one makes me want to puke. When I was pregnant last time, I ended up buying a pack of veggie-dogs and some meatless chili to get my fix. Even with such a strong craving, I couldn't bring myself to actually eat a hotdog. :haha: So, apparently I'm going to be craving wieners rofl:) again. Disgusting. Thank goodness I know where to find veggie-corndogs in case the craving strikes hard. :wacko:
> 
> With Maisie, I was all about salty potatoey things for most of 1st tri. And at some point I put chocolate frosting on bacon. :blush:Click to expand...

Oh my, frosting and bacon actually sounds good! Haha!! Two things I love together! Hotdogs are pretty terrible for you too. So much sodium and processed meat. Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## daisyr21

Hello there! Would like to join you girls.. I just found yesterday that we are pregnant with baby # 3!! This was our 4th cycle of trying. DH and I have been married for a little over 5 and 1/2 years but together since we were 14 years old. We have a dd who is 6 years old and a ds who is 4. 

I was going to wait to test till this weekend coming up but yesterday morning I noticed that my boobs looked different, much fuller like on the outside part and a pair of shorts that I wear all the time did not button up. If I hadn't been trying to get pregnant I would have dismissed it as bloating from AF getting ready to show.

My symptoms are crazy sleepines, bigger tender breast and ridiculous amount of bloatness and gas. Besides that I'm feeling so normal that I'm tempted to test again just to make sure it is still in there lol


----------



## doggylover

Bacon and frosting?! Oh that sounds gross haha! I have a really limited number of things I eat so no matter what I crave it'll prob be out of my normal range!


----------



## wishnhoping

Gmorning Ladies!

Nimbec- Congrats! I worry too...after waiting so long (15 cycles!) I would be crushed to lose this bean...but I try to stay optimistic as stressing isnt healthy...but Congrats to you and Welcome!

Jcliff- I am so sorry hon...I know there is nothing I can say that will make this better. I am just so sorry. Big hug

AVbaby- Welcome! I usually get my bloodwork results the same day..but it can take up to 24 hours.

Waterlilly- Welcome! Sorry we missed your post! how were your results from yesterday? Did you get them yet?

I have been really thirsty too...as far as cravings been wanting sweets..which I dont normally eat..and Im kind of turnedoff by meat so lots of carbs? 

ttcjones- how are you telling DH?? I had a big plan mapped out for when I got my BFP but when it happened I just turned into a big blubbering mess and told him on the spot while holding hte test and shaking haha

loulou- Wow...8 years...So happy for you! What an awesome miracle!


----------



## wishnhoping

bnb took my signature away :(


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> bnb took my signature away :(

:growlmad: I think you can get your codes and stuff if you message an admin. I think mine's a little too big. Better take my ff chart off of it.


----------



## wishnhoping

i took two tickers away and its still giving me grief...ugh! annoying!


----------



## LittleSpy

crownjewelz -- I'm not a veggie, but I was for 5 years from 18-23. Hotdogs have grossed me out since before then, though. :haha:

daisyr21 -- Congrats! Welcome! Most of my symptoms have all but disappeared today. :shrug: My tests were the darkest they've been yesterday so I'm managing not to worry much. I figure they'll come back with a vengeance in a week or 2 so I'll just enjoy the break while I can.

doggylover -- I don't know that I'll be having bacon and frosting again this pregnancy. But I can almost guarantee I'll be covering bacon with some form of chocolate at some point. :haha: 

wishnhoping -- I really carbed it up 1st tri with dd. Gained 15lbs in like 9 weeks. :nope: Awful. Since I've lost like... zero pounds from my 1st pregnancy (other than how much Maisie weighed :haha:), I'm going to try to keep my weight gain 15lbs or less this time. :wacko: (edit: and that's 15 pounds for my whole pregnancy, not 1st tri. :rofl:)


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies,

So I am terrified of the weight gain :blush: silly, I know...

I have set a goal to not gain any weight in the first trimester (maybe one lb is ok but i'm actually hoping that I lose 1-5lbs, so I have some to gain for the following months). Does that sound realistic? For those of you that have done this before, whats the best way to deal with it?

My BMI is on the high end of normal and I know i am expected to gain between 25-35 total. But with more/quicker weight gain, you are increasing your chances for stretch marks right?

Geez, I guess this should be my last worry but I read that if you can control weight gain in the first trimester, then it will be easier for the total pregnancy and after.


----------



## melissasbump

Steph, try not to focus on the weight gain thing too much hun. I know its hard but try just to eat and exercise as you normally would within reason. I was full of good intention with my ds but i ended up so sick i could only eat crap and ended up putting on over 5 stone which i have since lost. Just try and focus on that little bean inside you. You have no idea how you are gonna feel and pregnancy does crazy things to you. X x


----------



## melissasbump

Bacon and frosting.. Yummah! Lol


----------



## melissasbump

Oh and Steph, re the stretch marks i only got them AFTER the birth as i had emergancy section and they rummaged inside me a bit ti get him out. Just invest in a good quality body butter or bio oil x


----------



## louloublue

What symptoms are any of you ladies having at 4-5weeks?

Louise x


----------



## Steph82

melissasbump said:


> Steph, try not to focus on the weight gain thing too much hun. I know its hard but try just to eat and exercise as you normally would within reason. I was full of good intention with my ds but i ended up so sick i could only eat crap and ended up putting on over 5 stone which i have since lost. Just try and focus on that little bean inside you. You have no idea how you are gonna feel and pregnancy does crazy things to you. X x



I know you are right :blush:. 

Since TTC I have been very careful with what I eaat and staying healthy. By no means do I plan to diet but I also hope to be able to maintain a healthy lifestyle. I figure that I'm giving the little bean the blocks to build its little house. No matter how hard this bean works to build, damaged blocks will lead to leaks in the house. lol Does that make any sense?? 

bacon and chocolate does sound great though :haha:

Do cravings start at different times for everyone? So far, I havn't had any yet (but then agan, i'm not even 5 weeks lol).


----------



## Steph82

melissasbump said:


> Oh and Steph, re the stretch marks i only got them AFTER the birth as i had emergancy section and they rummaged inside me a bit ti get him out. Just invest in a good quality body butter or bio oil x


I guess you never know whats going to happen right?!?! 

I think my new policy will have to be flexibility lol :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I am terrified of the weight gain :blush: silly, I know...
> 
> I have set a goal to not gain any weight in the first trimester (maybe one lb is ok but i'm actually hoping that I lose 1-5lbs, so I have some to gain for the following months). Does that sound realistic? For those of you that have done this before, whats the best way to deal with it?
> 
> My BMI is on the high end of normal and I know i am expected to gain between 25-35 total. But with more/quicker weight gain, you are increasing your chances for stretch marks right?
> 
> Geez, I guess this should be my last worry but I read that if you can control weight gain in the first trimester, then it will be easier for the total pregnancy and after.

I was the healthiest I've ever been right before getting pregnant with dd. I had just lost 80 pounds! With ms, I just ate whatever I thought was going to stay down and that was a lot of carbs. Then I freaked out 2nd tri because contractions started (at 23 weeks) every time I even lightly exercised. I gained 40 pounds. :blush: But not one single stretch mark (don't hate me!). :winkwink:

I had a goal going into it of gaining 15 pounds or less. It just... I don't know. I couldn't make that happen. I have the same goal again, but since I'm starting out 35 pounds heavier this time (yeah... I didn't lose the weight from dd; had a bad bout of ppd and ended up at a higher weight than I was 9 months pregnant. I've lost 12 pounds since then, at least), I think it's more realistic.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I am terrified of the weight gain :blush: silly, I know...
> 
> I have set a goal to not gain any weight in the first trimester (maybe one lb is ok but i'm actually hoping that I lose 1-5lbs, so I have some to gain for the following months). Does that sound realistic? For those of you that have done this before, whats the best way to deal with it?
> 
> My BMI is on the high end of normal and I know i am expected to gain between 25-35 total. But with more/quicker weight gain, you are increasing your chances for stretch marks right?
> 
> Geez, I guess this should be my last worry but I read that if you can control weight gain in the first trimester, then it will be easier for the total pregnancy and after.
> 
> I was the healthiest I've ever been right before getting pregnant with dd. I had just lost 80 pounds! With ms, I just ate whatever I thought was going to stay down and that was a lot of carbs. Then I freaked out 2nd tri because contractions started (at 23 weeks) every time I even lightly exercised. I gained 40 pounds. :blush: But not one single stretch mark (don't hate me!). :winkwink:
> 
> I had a goal going into it of gaining 15 pounds or less. It just... I don't know. I couldn't make that happen. I have the same goal again, but since I'm starting out 35 pounds heavier this time (yeah... I didn't lose the weight from dd), I think it's more realistic.Click to expand...



You girls are so right... of course you never know whats going to happen until your in the situation. No way to plan it. As of right now, I still work out every morning and stay away from sweet and carbs... No MS yet (maybe still to early), so maybe i'll be able to maintain that?! Who knows lol

80lbs! Wow, that is amazing!! So even if you are above where you want to be, you are still way below where you were! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

So, I apparently just told my supervisor I'm pregnant. :wacko:

She kept prodding and prodding about what was "wrong." I guess I've been acting weird this week. I finally told her I have to tell her something and her first reaction was, "OMG, are you leaving?!" all panicked. So, when she guessed (Yes, I made her guess. :haha: She only had to guess twice.) I'm pregnant, she was really relieved. :rofl: Glad it's done. I've been agonizing over when to do it because we have some of the same friends and know a lot of the same people. I knew I couldn't tell many people in my personal life until I told my supervisor (even my mom because I don't trust her not to post something stupid on fb to give it away). I didn't tell my supervisor (different one) until nearly 13 weeks with dd. It's honestly a relief to have it done already and to know that if I'm as nauseous this time as I was with dd, she'll know what's up. That was so hard to deal with at work last time.

Anyway, she appeared to take it really well and she normally has a terrible poker face so I think she may be genuinely happy for me. :)


----------



## wishnhoping

A few days ago I tried to eat mcdonadls just meant to grab a quick lunch and my body just about killed me. I dont think I will be eating greasy or fried food for quite some time after what i went through...lesson learned


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph - on the stretchmark front I hate to say but you will never know if you will get them or not, even if you don't gain a lot! I had reaaaallly bad MS (had home IV's and a reglan pump after which constantly dispensed meds through a needle in my belly) from about 5 weeks preg until I gave birth! I ended up a little over 40 lbs lighter than when I first got pregnant after DS was born - and I STILL got stretch marks. Not a ton, but about 5 long ones on each side of my belly. I used bio oil which I think may have helped a little but they still popped up - and I had DS at 35 weeks so who knows what they would have looked like had I made it full term. My prepregnancy pants actually got too big for me during my pregnancy and after he was born - I guess even if you lose weight, don't gain a pound, or gain a normal amount - your bump is still going to be expanding and growing the most out of your body parts and there's no stopping it! :flow:


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> Steph - on the stretchmark front I hate to say but you will never know if you will get them or not, even if you don't gain a lot! I had reaaaallly bad MS (had home IV's and a reglan pump after which constantly dispensed meds through a needle in my belly) from about 5 weeks preg until I gave birth! I ended up a little over 40 lbs lighter than when I first got pregnant after DS was born - and I STILL got stretch marks. Not a ton, but about 5 long ones on each side of my belly. I used bio oil which I think may have helped a little but they still popped up - and I had DS at 35 weeks so who knows what they would have looked like had I made it full term. My prepregnancy pants actually got too big for me during my pregnancy and after he was born - I guess even if you lose weight, don't gain a pound, or gain a normal amount - your bump is still going to be expanding and growing the most out of your body parts and there's no stopping it! :flow:

Oh Boy! I'm sorry to hear that you had such a difficult time with your first pregnancy. FXd that this one is easier for you!

I guess in the end, its all worth it :happydance:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph82 said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> Steph - on the stretchmark front I hate to say but you will never know if you will get them or not, even if you don't gain a lot! I had reaaaallly bad MS (had home IV's and a reglan pump after which constantly dispensed meds through a needle in my belly) from about 5 weeks preg until I gave birth! I ended up a little over 40 lbs lighter than when I first got pregnant after DS was born - and I STILL got stretch marks. Not a ton, but about 5 long ones on each side of my belly. I used bio oil which I think may have helped a little but they still popped up - and I had DS at 35 weeks so who knows what they would have looked like had I made it full term. My prepregnancy pants actually got too big for me during my pregnancy and after he was born - I guess even if you lose weight, don't gain a pound, or gain a normal amount - your bump is still going to be expanding and growing the most out of your body parts and there's no stopping it! :flow:
> 
> Oh Boy! I'm sorry to hear that you had such a difficult time with your first pregnancy. FXd that this one is easier for you!
> 
> I guess in the end, its all worth it :happydance:Click to expand...

Definitely worth it :winkwink:

I think a good indicator of whether you will get stretchmarks is if your mom had them?


----------



## CandyApple19

im covered in em but they fade!  xxxxx


----------



## Krissy485

Hello Ladies! Well i just want you all to know i am dedicated to this forum because i just sat here and read all the posts lol...took a while...I want to say congrats to everyone and lots of well wishes for healthy babies!

AFM- I am due April 13 as long as everything stays put and i got my first BFP on 7/30 with a very cheap test...and i have been POAS everyday lol...lines a little bit darker not much but AF is not even due till 8/3 so i was surprised i got a BFP at 10dpo! Symptoms are crampy, tired, mooooodddyyy, and just over all blah feeling...oh and my boobs ouch! I did suffer a m/c at 11.5weeks on April 13 this year so when i finally call my dr. office...friday or monday dont want to call too early, i will be getting regular blood tests and an early scan done since my m/c was due to a blighted ovum that would have been caught much earlier if i had a scan done before i had started to spot at 11 weeks. would have saved me much heart ache! 

but good luck ladies and i will keep checking in!


----------



## TeAmo

Look what arrived this morning! :happydance: Lovely wedding anniversary present! YIPPEE.

Seeing it in words is amazing. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







YAY010812.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

TeAmo said:


> Look what arrived this morning! :happydance: Lovely wedding anniversary present! YIPPEE.
> 
> Seeing it in words is amazing.
> 
> xx

Congrats hun!!!! Happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh Yay!!! I love seeing those words! Congrats hun


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo said:


> Look what arrived this morning! :happydance: Lovely wedding anniversary present! YIPPEE.
> 
> Seeing it in words is amazing.
> 
> xx

Yeah!!!!! Definitely seeing it in words is the best!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Tell me about it! I want to shout it from the rooftops!


----------



## prickly

Mine's just changed tonight!!
So my HCG levels MUST be increasing! thank you God!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jcombs35

So I finally broke down and bought some hpt's. The spotting has stopped. I thought it was back last night, but it turned out to just be that drop of brown. I thought for sure I had lost it. Took the test as soon as I got home. They're kinda blurry cause I was/am shaking, but look! Almost as dark as the control!!

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## TeAmo

Yay for both of you!! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ooSweetPea said:


> Definitely worth it :winkwink:
> 
> I think a good indicator of whether you will get stretchmarks is if your mom had them?

Yeah, I believe skin elasticity & stuff has a whole lot to do with genetics.

My mom didn't get stretch marks during pregnancy and she weighed like 106 pounds when she got pregnant the first time. :wacko:

It's weird to me that I didn't get any with dd, though, because I'm just covered in stretchmarks from puberty (hips & boobs) and on my upper arms from being fatter (ugh).


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs that is amazing news!!!! Such a relief I'm sure! 

And Prickly that is also great to see 3+! I can't wait to get to that point!!


----------



## LittleSpy

jcombs -- THAT'S AWESOME!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dosey

Please can I join? Due date calculator says I am due on 6th April :happydance:

Thank you


----------



## TeAmo

Dosey said:


> Please can I join? Due date calculator says I am due on 6th April :happydance:
> 
> Thank you

Congrats! x


----------



## SugarFairy

mummyconfused said:


> If I've missed you on the first page or got the date wrong please let me know (I'll blame pregnancy brain :happydance: )

:hi: Me :flower:
April 4th please x


----------



## Dosey

TeAmo said:


> Dosey said:
> 
> 
> Please can I join? Due date calculator says I am due on 6th April :happydance:
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Congrats! xClick to expand...

Thank you - and to you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## doggylover

Dosey said:


> Please can I join? Due date calculator says I am due on 6th April :happydance:
> 
> Thank you

Hi and congratulations!

Oh my gosh how far away does April seem right now?!?!


----------



## jcombs35

Yay Prickly!!!!! Yay me!! Yay all of us!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Dosey

doggylover said:


> Dosey said:
> 
> 
> Please can I join? Due date calculator says I am due on 6th April :happydance:
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Hi and congratulations!
> 
> Oh my gosh how far away does April seem right now?!?!Click to expand...

Way way waaaaaay too far and I am very impatient! :haha:


----------



## prickly

jcombs35 said:


> Yay Prickly!!!!! Yay me!! Yay all of us!!!! :yipee:

YAY seconded!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TeAmo

It does seem ages but I was saying to OH earlier...

We have a wedding this month, three birthdays in sept, my birthday in october, LOs birthday in November, Christmas, New year, Valentines Day, Easter and then...............

YAY.


----------



## SugarFairy

April seems a lifetime away! But we'll get there :flower:

jcombs - excellent news, fab lines you've got coming along!


----------



## doggylover

When you say it like that it is no time! August is going to fly for me, and September too as have a wedding in France. I think October and November, January and February will drag though. They are my least favourite work months!


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you all. And I was so so sure that I had lost my pregnancy. I am soooo excited right now!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm not feeling very impatient yet, just _very_ glad it's in the works now. :) My 12 month old needs to stop acting like a 12 month old before we let another one in the house! :rofl:

I was somewhere with a lot of other fussy babies last week and the girl yelled back every single time another baby started crying/screaming. It was really funny to me, but holy moly. :wacko: Hope she's over that in 8 months! I hope she starts sleeping better, too. And of course I hope baby deuce is a little more easy going than dd. She's wonderful and I couldn't possibly love her any more, but she's one hard-headed, strong-willed, handful of a child and has been from day 1. Of course, I'm assuming #2 is going to be just like her. :haha: Because if I'm honest, the girl is just like her mom.


----------



## jcombs35

I'm excited that I'll be pregnant around the holidays Thanksgiving and Christmas. It makes me feel all cozy and I have an excuse to eat more!!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

jcombs35 said:


> I'm excited that I'll be pregnant around the holidays Thanksgiving and Christmas. It makes me feel all cozy and I have an excuse to eat more!!

I feel the exact same about the eating!!!! Bring on the food!!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

Get this: I just burst into tears because I wanted some chocolate and when my dh offered to go to the shop and get some, I started crying uncontrollably! He was laughing at me, and even I know how ridiculous it was.

We are both hoping that this is a good sign and my hormones are making that Kelly bean snuggle in tight!


----------



## SugarFairy

jcombs35 said:


> I'm excited that I'll be pregnant around the holidays Thanksgiving and Christmas. It makes me feel all cozy and I have an excuse to eat more!!

Definitely! Though I'm going to miss the pate and soft cheeses lol


----------



## doggylover

In relation to soft cheese...is it just cheese like Camembert, Brie etc, or does soft stuff like dairy lea and Philadelphia count? I feel like this is a really stupid question, but I genuinely don't know!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

I found this info on the Mayo Clinic web site: 
Unless these soft cheeses are clearly labeled as being pasteurized or made with pasteurized milk, don't eat:
Brie
Feta
Camembert
Blue cheese
Mexican-style cheeses, such as queso blanco, queso fresco and panela
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00109


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> In relation to soft cheese...is it just cheese like Camembert, Brie etc, or does soft stuff like dairy lea and Philadelphia count? I feel like this is a really stupid question, but I genuinely don't know!!!

Pasteurzied cheese is fine, I think. :thumbup:

Edit: In the US big grocery stores, even most soft cheeses are made with pasteurized milk, I think. It says on the label if it is. I imagine it would be similar in the UK but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## SugarFairy

Philly is fine, as is Primula. I imagine Dairy Lea is too. If its pasteurised its fine. But Brie, Camembert, Stilton and other blue cheeses are a no no as they're not pasteurised - unfortunately : )


----------



## TeAmo

QUESTION: On what day (if you were tracking it) do you think you ovulated?


----------



## LittleSpy

On that, my hens are finally almost to laying age and I was really looking forward to fresh, grass-fed eggs.

I know I'm not supposed like go out to the coop and lick my chickens or anything, but fresh eggs should be okay, right? As long as we handle them properly? Here comes the paranoia! :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> QUESTION: On what day (if you were tracking it) do you think you ovulated?

CD10 this time. :wacko:


CD14 with dd. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommyx1311

Good afternoon lovely ladies :flower:
Ugh terrible nausea this morning and a wave of it this afternoon! This pregnancy is already so different! With DS I had NO nausea, what so ever, and I was tired as heck. This time around just SLIGHTLY more energy and nausea!!! But I'll take it as a good thing, I know my body is doing what it is supposed to do :) So, I was at a baby/childrens consignment shop today and couldn't resist the arm's reach mini co-sleeper for $34.00!! Had to get it! That is the only thing that we need for this LO too! It is super super cute, and of coarse I had to POS today haha


----------



## melissasbump

I cant keep up im at work :(


----------



## Sorsha

louloublue said:


> What symptoms are any of you ladies having at 4-5weeks?

Periodic mild queasiness and reduced appetite, tender BBs, visible veins on BBs and upper chest, occasional cramps (both AF-like and sharp pinchy ones), a little gassy. Legs and arms getting itchy even though my skin doesn't seem to be dry. Nothing too disruptive so far, thankfully!



Steph82 said:


> Do cravings start at different times for everyone? So far, I havn't had any yet (but then agan, i'm not even 5 weeks lol).

I haven't had any cravings yet, either! Actually my interest even in foods I really like (pizza, curry) has gone down... Normally I have to restrain myself from overeating in those situations, but recently I haven't even been tempted to have more than a normal portion.



TeAmo said:


> Look what arrived this morning! :happydance: Lovely wedding anniversary present! YIPPEE.

Woohoo! Congrats, and happy anniversary!



TeAmo said:


> QUESTION: On what day (if you were tracking it) do you think you ovulated?

I was tracking with OPKs and got my one positive result on the morning of the 16th (CD 15). The box says you're supposed to ovulate 24-48 hrs after a positive, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated that evening, because I got some very sharp pains near my left hip, which I hadn't gotten before and didn't get again after.


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> On that, my hens are finally almost to laying age and I was really looking forward to fresh, grass-fed eggs.
> 
> I know I'm not supposed like go out to the coop and lick my chickens or anything, but fresh eggs should be okay, right? As long as we handle them properly? Here comes the paranoia! :dohh:

I think you should be fine. Maybe wear latex gloves just in case?

And thank you every one for the cheese advice! 

Just cried again...:haha: I'm a mess today!

I ovulated on cd32 (ridiculous I know!)


----------



## SugarFairy

LittleSpy said:


> On that, my hens are finally almost to laying age and I was really looking forward to fresh, grass-fed eggs.
> 
> I know I'm not supposed like go out to the coop and lick my chickens or anything, but fresh eggs should be okay, right? As long as we handle them properly? Here comes the paranoia! :dohh:

Your eggs will be fine as long as they're well-cooked. I know with supermarket ones if they're lion-stamped then they're safe - even with runny yolks. But thats because the hens are vaccinated against (I want to say - Salmonella???? - I could be wrong about what the vacc is for). If your hens are not vaccinated - I'd imagine they're not, why would you? I wouldn't if they were mine! - then maybe best to eat them hard for now. Your hens will still be laying lovely fresh eggs in 8 months time when you can eat them soft and yummy : ) x


----------



## mummyconfused

Wow - I decide to have an early night and come to check on you lovely ladies to find I need to read 6 pages to get up to date lmfao. Chatter boxers or what lol

Eeewwwww frosty and bacon yuk

I ov CD 11

Jacomb- omg omg omg omg omg omg. I knew it. I'm so happy for you babes. 

Prickly - yay I got 3+ a few days ago best feeling ever

Can all the newbies I haven't added on first page comment with date please. This thread went to fast. 

Stupid Australian time difference.


----------



## Mummy2be2013

Im due on the 2nd April too! :) x x x x x


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks Mummyconfused! I'm thrilled! I have actually been craving cheese. Which I have to take in moderation because of the constipation thing.


----------



## Crownjewelz

mummyconfused said:


> Wow - I decide to have an early night and come to check on you lovely ladies to find I need to read 6 pages to get up to date lmfao. Chatter boxers or what lol
> 
> Eeewwwww frosty and bacon yuk
> 
> I ov CD 11
> 
> Jacomb- omg omg omg omg omg omg. I knew it. I'm so happy for you babes.
> 
> Prickly - yay I got 3+ a few days ago best feeling ever
> 
> Can all the newbies I haven't added on first page comment with date please. This thread went to fast.
> 
> Stupid Australian time difference.

I got my BFP on Monday the 30th at 10dpo and I'm due 4-14-13


----------



## Krissy485

mommyconfused- i am pretty sure that i got lost in the mix today lol...

I got my :bfp: on Monday 7/30 (day after dh bday) and due date as of right now is 4/13 unless when i get to the dr. and they change it. 

I have had great fun reading through all the pages.... Nice to "meet" all of you :hi:


----------



## daisyr21

Well my date changed to April 10th. 

My boobs seem to be growing by the minute and they are very tingly. No nausea whatsoever but as soon as I eat I start to bloat. :/ I'm really struggling with the fatigue and hormones. I have two other children so it's really hard to lay down for a nap and actually sleep and the not being able to sleep makes me cranky! LOL, I know is the hormones, so I figured I would do some cardio and get my blood moving and it actually worked out and made me feel better :)

Are you ladies working out throughout the pregnancy?? I'm going to buy Summer Sanders prenatal workout and the perfect pregnancy workout. I'm used to working out so I'm kind of excited to see myself working out with a belly LOL


----------



## sla545

So when are you all going to start telling people? 

I am actually going to have a blood test tomorrow since I have to be followed really closely by my Endocrinologist, so I dont have to wait until my first OB appt on 8/22. I originally wanted to wait until after first trimester, but I dont think I can wait that long. Now I am thinking once I get blood results tomorrow I will spill the beans. I am so bad at keeping secrets!!


----------



## jcombs35

Those closest to me have shared in my struggle over the last few weeks, but I have not really told anyone but hubby. I want to see a doctor and have it officially confirmed before I speak up. Going in on the 10th!!


----------



## Bearbadger

Congrats everyone! Wanted to add myself to the list for April 2nd (until OB says otherwise!) Looking forward to spending the next 9 months with everyone :hugs:


----------



## daisyr21

For me is looking like I'm gonna start showing really soon, since I'm really bloated and I look like I did at 3 months with my son. This is my 3rd pregnancy so I'm pretty sure I won't be able to wait till after the first trimester. I'm planning on telling family and close friends this weeked :)


----------



## Sorsha

daisyr21 said:


> Are you ladies working out throughout the pregnancy??

I've been taking kung fu classes for the last six years, so I plan to keep doing that for at least the next few months unless some problem arises, just taking it slower than usual and avoiding certain parts like sparring. I think I'll look into prenatal exercises classes, maybe yoga, as things progress!



sla545 said:


> So when are you all going to start telling people?

I'm planning on waiting a little longer to tell my parents... My dad's birthday was today, and I was hoping we'd be getting together this weekend to celebrate and I could tell him then (extra bday present: first grandkid!). But then we ended up celebrating last weekend, when I'd only just gotten my first BFP on an HPT and was particularly nervous about whether it was going to stick. I don't really want to tell them over the phone, so I figure I'll find some reason to invite them over in the next couple weeks and tell them then. :)

Other than that, I'll probably tell a couple close friends, and a few people who need to know for practical reasons (like my kung fu instructor). We're only going to share the news widely after the usual 12 weeks. But it's hard! Whenever the topic of kids has come up in the last few days, I've felt like I'm lying by omission.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

YAY!!!!!!! I FINALLY told OH tonight and he LOVED the onesie idea! He was BEYOND excited and began to call his family to tell them! Looks like some people will know before the "safe period" is over! Couldn't be happier or more relieved now that he knows!!!!! :)


----------



## nimbec

Welcome new ladies!! I was down this morning as my thermometer broke well it squeaked at me before giving a very low reading naturally I panicked but soon realised battery was dying grrr so went to bathroom did another cheapie and digi jut to check as I don't feel as sick either today - I was convinced my levels were going down BUT I got my 3+ on my cb digi omg yay!!! 

Prickly congrats for your 3+ too! 

Tccjones so pleased he was so happy!!!!! I'm telling my dad tonight!


----------



## SugarFairy

I've only told my bestie and my DH IRL. Oh - and the lady from the hospital that rang to see if i was still going in for my gallbladder op but she doesn't really count : )
I really don't know why I haven't told my parents yet. I suppose being a "surprise" pregnancy I'm still a little bit shocked lol. Once I've got my head round it I'll tell them. The in-laws stress over everything! So I think we'll leave it as long as possible to tell them this time. And work don't need to know. I have a desk job so I'm not at risk by not telling them.

As for working out, I'm hoping to continue, I just have to find the right exercises to do that are safe : )


----------



## doggylover

I'm telling my best friend today for a variety of reasons, and family at week 7.

In terms of working out I have dogs so I walk them a lot, which is all the working out I ever do!


----------



## TeAmo

I am telling my best mate on Friday and my family on either friday or saturday when the t-shirt arrives!! xx


----------



## mummyconfused

Anyone feeling overwhelmed, down and a little depressed? I keep crying hysterically!! Is this the hormones?


----------



## prickly

nimbec said:


> Welcome new ladies!! I was down this morning as my thermometer broke well it squeaked at me before giving a very low reading naturally I panicked but soon realised battery was dying grrr so went to bathroom did another cheapie and digi jut to check as I don't feel as sick either today - I was convinced my levels were going down BUT I got my 3+ on my cb digi omg yay!!!
> 
> Prickly congrats for your 3+ too!
> 
> Tccjones so pleased he was so happy!!!!! I'm telling my dad tonight!

Welcome to the the 3+ digi club! hahaha! 
Seriously, well done nimbec - I know you and I have both been paranoid as anything about lines, temps, symptoms etc...maybe this will help ease that paranoia a little...:haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, wow this thread is moving so fast!

I have told one of my best friends not told parentd yet, but ive stolen Littlespys idea and ordered Harrison a "im going to be a big brother" t shirt, so when it arrived he can wear it when we see them. I will probably tell them next week, if ms kicks in i wont be able to hide it anyway and it feels weird not telling my mum such big news!
We are thinking of telling our friends at out wedding in Sept, i will be around 12 weeks by then i think.

Re exercise, i also do a lot of walking with the dog and pushchair and a bit of swimming so wil hope to continue as i am. 
Appetite has gone a bit, i was a bit off my breakfast this morning..

mummyconfused, that def sounds like hormones, dont worry, you have an excuse now you are PREGNANT! :)

TccJones, great you told OH! and so glad he was happy! x


----------



## Laubull

Hi Girls!

Can I join please, I found out I was pregnant yesterday! According to FF and when I ovulated I am due 11th April.

Sooo excited, please stick baby and be in the right place 

H&H 9 months girls!

x


----------



## babybeebee79

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> YAY!!!!!!! I FINALLY told OH tonight and he LOVED the onesie idea! He was BEYOND excited and began to call his family to tell them! Looks like some people will know before the "safe period" is over! Couldn't be happier or more relieved now that he knows!!!!! :)

Hey TCC,

I am currently 14dpo, with 3 BFN (10 dpo, 12dpo and 13dpo) I know there is still a small chance I am preggers, as AF has not shown, but I noticed you went through 2 cycles and conceived. This is my first cycle.

Any tips you can share, so I can be just as excited next month if this one doesn't work out?

I've been so "out of it" and sad since I've peed 3 BFN's.
Let me know, and CONGRATS! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Updated first page. I'm sorry if I missed anyone. Let me know. 

Feeling a lot better knowing DH returns tomorrow after the worst week without him 

How is everyone


----------



## Krissy485

Good morning ladies...i think lol...soooo tired! i gotta learn not to stay up and flip channels back and forth between TLC and the olympics lol. Last night i watched a show on TLC called I am pregnant and so is my teen daughter...i was like really? and what was crazy was that every mom was not like really old or anything because they all had their teen when they were teeens...oh goodness!

But other than that...i am waiting on a phone call from my ob office today to let me know what our game plan is.I had a m/c April this year b/c of a blighted ovum and i was 11 1/2 weeks along before we even knew...it breaks my heart because if had had an early scan it would have been caught much earlier...but it is what it is and my ob had assured me that when i got pregnanct again that they would monitor me more closely in the begining. but since af technically is not even due till tomorrow i called really early lol but the receptionist was super nice!

feeling tired, gassy, super cranky, my poor kids lol...so gonna try and get them around and go out side for a while this morning so maybe after lunch we can have queit time with a movie. check back in later!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

babybeebee79 said:


> tccjonesbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!!! I FINALLY told OH tonight and he LOVED the onesie idea! He was BEYOND excited and began to call his family to tell them! Looks like some people will know before the "safe period" is over! Couldn't be happier or more relieved now that he knows!!!!! :)
> 
> Hey TCC,
> 
> I am currently 14dpo, with 3 BFN (10 dpo, 12dpo and 13dpo) I know there is still a small chance I am preggers, as AF has not shown, but I noticed you went through 2 cycles and conceived. This is my first cycle.
> 
> Any tips you can share, so I can be just as excited next month if this one doesn't work out?
> 
> I've been so "out of it" and sad since I've peed 3 BFN's.
> Let me know, and CONGRATS! I am so happy for you!!!Click to expand...

Honestly all i can say is to realx and just have fun! I only paid attention to my cm and (luckily) had some spotting around O...we only dtd the spotting day and two days later and that was it! I was def more relaxed and figured if i am pg its done. No need to stress about it! I feel like the more normal and less stmptoms you have the better! Good luck hun! I know you will get your bfp!!!!! :)


----------



## jcombs35

Okay, has anyone had any cramping in their inner thighs? It wasn't bad cramping, but it was there. Also I hate my test strips. I think their dye levels vary widely from test to test, even ones out of the same box! None the less, I am keeping more of an eye on the progression of my symptoms rather than the progression of my lines. Today's is still dark, but not as dark as yesterday's, and also I don't think my fmu is that great. But I am only testing once a day now and I can't wait all day to do it!! haha


----------



## LittleSpy

sla545 -- I've already told hubby, a friend at work, my supervisor, and my mom. I just wanted to get it all over with. My best friend should get her card in the mail today (a late birthday card that tells her I'm pregnant) and hubby's telling MIL this afternoon. We have a (different) birthday dinner with good friends tomorrow so they're likely to find out when I don't drink. I'll probably call my dad this weekend. After that, I'll probably just go ahead and announce on facebook. I waited until 13 weeks to tell anyone other than my immediate family with dd. I can't do that again. :haha:

daisyr21 -- Yes, I'll be attempting to continue to work out my entire pregnancy. I like to run but with dd, I couldn't anymore by about 9 weeks, so I bought a stationary bike to use every day this pregnancy. Here's hoping I actually do it!

nimbec -- Congrats on your 3+! I stopped temping today. My temp never goes down until _after_ AF hits so I figured I was going to cause myself needless worry if I continued to temp. My pregnancy symptoms started disappearing yesterday and are all but gone today. I know from experience they'll come back with a raging vengeance in a week or 2 so I'm enjoying it while I can! :thumbup:

mummyconfused -- Probably the hormones. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!

Melissasbump -- I want to see a pic of Harrison in his big brother shirt! :cloud9: I have fx as tight as possible that you won't be sick like last time.

Krissy485 -- I hope you get your early scan and some peace of mind!

So, I told my mom last night and her reaction was, "Ohhh.... Julie." No, not an excited "Oh Julie!" but an "I'm disappointed in you" type of "Oh Julie." :dohh: I was quite taken aback because she's been pestering me about when I'm going to have another baby for MONTHS (hi mom, my daughter is just now 12 months old). I called her out on her reaction and she claimed to be very excited but the tone of her voice was anything but. I questioned her about it and she told me the reason she didn't sound excited is because she immediately started thinking about how (and I'm paraphrasing here) I could die in childbirth. She told me that exact same thing (essentially) when I was about 8 months pregnant with Maisie, too. WTF is wrong with my mother!? :nope: I had an amazing pregnancy and wonderful, very smooth and uneventful labor and delivery. I have no reason to worry about this pregnancy or childbirth. How is your first reaction to really good news going to be the most ridiculously negative thing possible? :dohh::dohh::dohh: I can hardly stand to talk to her anymore. Also, she claimed she "knew" when I came up to visit her for Maisie's birthday 2 weeks go. Okay, mom, but.. ummmm.. I wasn't pregnant then! :haha: She proceeded to argue with me about whether or not I was pregnant then since I was 3 weeks 6 days pregnant yesterday. I explained to her that you're not really pregnant for like the first 3 weeks of pregnancy and she refused to believe me. I finally gave up short of explaining to her when I ovulated and when I had sex with my husband. :haha: Mom, you're a freaking registered nurse. How do you not know this?! Ugh.

Anyway, hubby and I decided last night that we're going to be evil and find out the sex of this baby for ourselves but not tell anyone else. :)


----------



## jcombs35

Today's test and progressing pic from yesterday to today.

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## daisyr21

Krissy485 said:


> Good morning ladies...i think lol...soooo tired! i gotta learn not to stay up and flip channels back and forth between TLC and the olympics lol. Last night i watched a show on TLC called I am pregnant and so is my teen daughter...i was like really? and what was crazy was that every mom was not like really old or anything because they all had their teen when they were teeens...oh goodness!
> 
> But other than that...i am waiting on a phone call from my ob office today to let me know what our game plan is.I had a m/c April this year b/c of a blighted ovum and i was 11 1/2 weeks along before we even knew...it breaks my heart because if had had an early scan it would have been caught much earlier...but it is what it is and my ob had assured me that when i got pregnanct again that they would monitor me more closely in the begining. but since af technically is not even due till tomorrow i called really early lol but the receptionist was super nice!
> 
> feeling tired, gassy, super cranky, my poor kids lol...so gonna try and get them around and go out side for a while this morning so maybe after lunch we can have queit time with a movie. check back in later!

 I watched that show last night too!! It was kind of crazy! I'm also in the same boat as you with being tired, gassy, super cranky. I have a dd who is 6 and a DS who is 4 and a new 12 week puppy. Yesterday I told myself I had to get myself out of my funk, so I did a little bit of cardio and then my dd and I went outside so I could help her on her bike ( we just took off the training wheels). I know feeling like this is part of pregnancy but I also think trying to have a good attitude helps you know? but man sometimes is hard..


----------



## daisyr21

LittleSpy said:


> sla545 -- I've already told hubby, a friend at work, my supervisor, and my mom. I just wanted to get it all over with. My best friend should get her card in the mail today (a late birthday card that tells her I'm pregnant) and hubby's telling MIL this afternoon. We have a (different) birthday dinner with good friends tomorrow so they're likely to find out when I don't drink. I'll probably call my dad this weekend. After that, I'll probably just go ahead and announce on facebook. I waited until 13 weeks to tell anyone other than my immediate family with dd. I can't do that again. :haha:
> 
> daisyr21 -- Yes, I'll be attempting to continue to work out my entire pregnancy. I like to run but with dd, I couldn't anymore by about 9 weeks, so I bought a stationary bike to use every day this pregnancy. Here's hoping I actually do it!
> 
> nimbec -- Congrats on your 3+! I stopped temping today. My temp never goes down until _after_ AF hits so I figured I was going to cause myself needless worry if I continued to temp. My pregnancy symptoms started disappearing yesterday and are all but gone today. I know from experience they'll come back with a raging vengeance in a week or 2 so I'm enjoying it while I can! :thumbup:
> 
> mummyconfused -- Probably the hormones. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Melissasbump -- I want to see a pic of Harrison in his big brother shirt! :cloud9: I have fx as tight as possible that you won't be sick like last time.
> 
> Krissy485 -- I hope you get your early scan and some peace of mind!
> 
> So, I told my mom last night and her reaction was, "Ohhh.... Julie." No, not an excited "Oh Julie!" but an "I'm disappointed in you" type of "Oh Julie." :dohh: I was quite taken aback because she's been pestering me about when I'm going to have another baby for MONTHS (hi mom, my daughter is just now 12 months old). I called her out on her reaction and she claimed to be very excited but the tone of her voice was anything but. I questioned her about it and she told me the reason she didn't sound excited is because she immediately started thinking about how (and I'm paraphrasing here) I could die in childbirth. She told me that exact same thing (essentially) when I was about 8 months pregnant with Maisie, too. WTF is wrong with my mother!? :nope: I had an amazing pregnancy and wonderful, very smooth and uneventful labor and delivery. I have no reason to worry about this pregnancy or childbirth. How is your first reaction to really good news going to be the most ridiculously negative thing possible? :dohh::dohh::dohh: I can hardly stand to talk to her anymore. Also, she claimed she "knew" when I came up to visit her for Maisie's birthday 2 weeks go. Okay, mom, but.. ummmm.. I wasn't pregnant then! :haha: She proceeded to argue with me about whether or not I was pregnant then since I was 3 weeks 6 days pregnant yesterday. I explained to her that you're not really pregnant for like the first 3 weeks of pregnancy and she refused to believe me. I finally gave up short of explaining to her when I ovulated and when I had sex with my husband. :haha: Mom, you're a freaking registered nurse. How do you not know this?! Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, hubby and I decided last night that we're going to be evil and find out the sex of this baby for ourselves but not tell anyone else. :)

 Moms can be so weird!!! I know I'm gonna try to make a really big effort not to be like my mom to my kids. I mean she is great but sometimes.. blah! When i had my first child, we were living with my parents and about a month after I had her we were in the kitchen and she said to me "It mus be really nice to be able to concentrate on just taking care of your child and not have to worry about running a home".. I was like what?? I think she was throwing a dig at me!!... My mom had it kind of rough when I was little. My parents had me when i was 20 and by the time she was 26 she had all 3 of us, my dad worked alot and she was home by herself. But you would think that she would be happy that I had a lot of support around me but honestly I think she has always been jealous..


----------



## jcombs35

Daisy, we lived with my mom when I had my second one for a little bit. She is a hoarder, and a horrible house keeper. So I ended up having to work my butt off keeping her house clean for my kids! Then I would get so tired and she would tell me I needed to relax! I wanted to say, "I could if you would do something around here!" But of course, she's my dear old mother, and I wouldn't talk to her like that. lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

daisyr21 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> sla545 -- I've already told hubby, a friend at work, my supervisor, and my mom. I just wanted to get it all over with. My best friend should get her card in the mail today (a late birthday card that tells her I'm pregnant) and hubby's telling MIL this afternoon. We have a (different) birthday dinner with good friends tomorrow so they're likely to find out when I don't drink. I'll probably call my dad this weekend. After that, I'll probably just go ahead and announce on facebook. I waited until 13 weeks to tell anyone other than my immediate family with dd. I can't do that again. :haha:
> 
> daisyr21 -- Yes, I'll be attempting to continue to work out my entire pregnancy. I like to run but with dd, I couldn't anymore by about 9 weeks, so I bought a stationary bike to use every day this pregnancy. Here's hoping I actually do it!
> 
> nimbec -- Congrats on your 3+! I stopped temping today. My temp never goes down until _after_ AF hits so I figured I was going to cause myself needless worry if I continued to temp. My pregnancy symptoms started disappearing yesterday and are all but gone today. I know from experience they'll come back with a raging vengeance in a week or 2 so I'm enjoying it while I can! :thumbup:
> 
> mummyconfused -- Probably the hormones. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Melissasbump -- I want to see a pic of Harrison in his big brother shirt! :cloud9: I have fx as tight as possible that you won't be sick like last time.
> 
> Krissy485 -- I hope you get your early scan and some peace of mind!
> 
> So, I told my mom last night and her reaction was, "Ohhh.... Julie." No, not an excited "Oh Julie!" but an "I'm disappointed in you" type of "Oh Julie." :dohh: I was quite taken aback because she's been pestering me about when I'm going to have another baby for MONTHS (hi mom, my daughter is just now 12 months old). I called her out on her reaction and she claimed to be very excited but the tone of her voice was anything but. I questioned her about it and she told me the reason she didn't sound excited is because she immediately started thinking about how (and I'm paraphrasing here) I could die in childbirth. She told me that exact same thing (essentially) when I was about 8 months pregnant with Maisie, too. WTF is wrong with my mother!? :nope: I had an amazing pregnancy and wonderful, very smooth and uneventful labor and delivery. I have no reason to worry about this pregnancy or childbirth. How is your first reaction to really good news going to be the most ridiculously negative thing possible? :dohh::dohh::dohh: I can hardly stand to talk to her anymore. Also, she claimed she "knew" when I came up to visit her for Maisie's birthday 2 weeks go. Okay, mom, but.. ummmm.. I wasn't pregnant then! :haha: She proceeded to argue with me about whether or not I was pregnant then since I was 3 weeks 6 days pregnant yesterday. I explained to her that you're not really pregnant for like the first 3 weeks of pregnancy and she refused to believe me. I finally gave up short of explaining to her when I ovulated and when I had sex with my husband. :haha: Mom, you're a freaking registered nurse. How do you not know this?! Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, hubby and I decided last night that we're going to be evil and find out the sex of this baby for ourselves but not tell anyone else. :)
> 
> Moms can be so weird!!! I know I'm gonna try to make a really big effort not to be like my mom to my kids. I mean she is great but sometimes.. blah! When i had my first child, we were living with my parents and about a month after I had her we were in the kitchen and she said to me "It mus be really nice to be able to concentrate on just taking care of your child and not have to worry about running a home".. I was like what?? I think she was throwing a dig at me!!... My mom had it kind of rough when I was little. My parents had me when i was 20 and by the time she was 26 she had all 3 of us, my dad worked alot and she was home by herself. But you would think that she would be happy that I had a lot of support around me but honestly I think she has always been jealous..Click to expand...

You sound like me and my step mom (who is my mom to me). She was always terrible to me as I was growing up. Making me not feel welcome in my own home and suck. Talkign down to me and always making me feel terrible. 
I made a decision that I was NEVER going to make my step daughter or my kids to feel that way at home. Now that Im pregnant again she always asks me.... "are you sure you want to have kids? They are terrible and hard to deal with you know..." Makes me want to slap her. I cant change that she did things the wrong way and her kids are screw ups. I waited and did things the right way and I'm happier for it. I swear she is jealous of my life because I was smart enough to make better choices in my life then she ever did. :shrug:


----------



## Bjs2005

sla545 said:


> So when are you all going to start telling people?
> 
> As of right now, my DH and I are the only ones that know, though I think my mother suspects. This is my first pregnancy so I don't really know what to expect and am terrified of a mc. Originally we wanted to wait to tell everyone until 12-13 weeks, but I don't think I can last that long with my parents, especially if I get sick. Right now I am doing okay, the past day or so I have been feeling a little dizzy/lightheaded. This makes me think I will get real ms in the week(s) to come. Now I am thinking I will tell my parents when I am around 10-11 weeks (I found out it is National Grandparent's Day on Sept. 9 in the US) so having it be their first grandchild I think it would be fun to do it then...if I can wait that long. I for sure want to tell them before they guess, though. With the In-laws we might wait a little bit longer if we can (my sis-in-law is preggo, due end of Sept, so I don't want to take anything away from her) but I doubt we will be able to wait that long with them, either.
> 
> After that, I'm sure the word will get out as my mom cannot keep any secrets (for very long, anyway) but I will prob officially announce on facebook after we find out the gender...but again, we will see.


----------



## nimbec

Gosh I'm away for the day and thread has moved so fast I will cat h up properly tomorrow but welcome laubull!!


----------



## CandyApple19

hiya girls i know ive not been.around much!


----------



## Krissy485

jcombs35 said:


> Okay, has anyone had any cramping in their inner thighs? It wasn't bad cramping, but it was there. Also I hate my test strips. I think their dye levels vary widely from test to test, even ones out of the same box! None the less, I am keeping more of an eye on the progression of my symptoms rather than the progression of my lines. Today's is still dark, but not as dark as yesterday's, and also I don't think my fmu is that great. But I am only testing once a day now and I can't wait all day to do it!! haha

jcombs-i have had that same crampy like stretching feeling in my inner thighs to usually goes with when i have it across my lower stomach like hip to hip. but this is my fifth pregnancy, i have 3 kids, so my ligaments start stretching sooner i think lol...sounds like a good sign to me! hope you get your peace of mind soon! Oh and i have read all your posts and just want you to know that with my first i knew exactly when i got pregnant b/c my af was not right at all just really light not normal at all but when i went to the dr. and did home pregnancy test all came back neg...even a blood test that was done at about 4 weeks! I was about 6 weeks or so before a home test would come out pos. for some reason so when i went to the dr. they try to use my last "af" to do my due date but once they did a scan since i told them i was sure i was further along sure enough the scan dated me a almost 2 weeks further along. they said it was because i O about a week late that month and so on....but my mom had the same problem with her first baby but it took 3 months before she could get a pos test!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I didn't see this group! Can I join?! I suspect I'm due April.12th/2013!


----------



## Krissy485

daisyr21 said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies...i think lol...soooo tired! i gotta learn not to stay up and flip channels back and forth between TLC and the olympics lol. Last night i watched a show on TLC called I am pregnant and so is my teen daughter...i was like really? and what was crazy was that every mom was not like really old or anything because they all had their teen when they were teeens...oh goodness!
> 
> But other than that...i am waiting on a phone call from my ob office today to let me know what our game plan is.I had a m/c April this year b/c of a blighted ovum and i was 11 1/2 weeks along before we even knew...it breaks my heart because if had had an early scan it would have been caught much earlier...but it is what it is and my ob had assured me that when i got pregnanct again that they would monitor me more closely in the begining. but since af technically is not even due till tomorrow i called really early lol but the receptionist was super nice!
> 
> feeling tired, gassy, super cranky, my poor kids lol...so gonna try and get them around and go out side for a while this morning so maybe after lunch we can have queit time with a movie. check back in later!
> 
> I watched that show last night too!! It was kind of crazy! I'm also in the same boat as you with being tired, gassy, super cranky. I have a dd who is 6 and a DS who is 4 and a new 12 week puppy. Yesterday I told myself I had to get myself out of my funk, so I did a little bit of cardio and then my dd and I went outside so I could help her on her bike ( we just took off the training wheels). I know feeling like this is part of pregnancy but I also think trying to have a good attitude helps you know? but man sometimes is hard..Click to expand...

Oh i know what you mean! I have to keep telling myself that it is not their fault that i have ragggging hormones lol... my kids are ds 5 1/2, dd 4, ds 2 1/2 and i babysit my niece every other week right now who is 14 months and of course i have to have her this week. looking forward to next week when it is just me and my 3 and then camping next weekend w/ my parents.


----------



## LittleSpy

daisyr21 -- I've also vowed to not be like my mother. :haha: She's just been such an egocentric cow over the last few years. And it wasn't until my husband pointed it out (with valid examples) that I realized how much she nitpicks every single thing that I do (I have stupid low self-esteem and I've come to realize over the last couple of years that my mom has a lot to do with that).

crownjewelz -- Ugh, I'm sorry you had to deal with that as a child (and now!). :growlmad: 

Bjs2005 -- I also thought about waiting until National Grandparents Day, but decided to go ahead so that I can tell my friends and not worry about if my mom will find out via someone else (because... I can just imagine her woe-is-me guilt-trip wrath if that happened :dohh:).

Haha, I find myself popping in every couple of hours just trying to keep up. :thumbup: And we're only up to due dates halfway through April!


----------



## Krissy485

OOOOO...the topic of mothers and mother-inlaws....um yeah i have an amazing mom and dad for the fact but my mother-inlaw is the true piece of work! when i had my oldest we were living my parents and had been for almost a yr, we had moved in w/ them b/c my dad had cancer he is fine now though :) and when my son was born it was their first grandkid and they were thrilled! my dad was still working then and my mom was still at home so my then bf now dh, worked during the day to so it was me and mom all summer pretty much which i loved! i am the only girl so we bonded alot. then when my son was month old we moved out and my mom was still a huge help! about week before we moved my son developed colic so my mom would take shifts with me so my dh could sleep but so i would not get over stressed. then when we moved she would take him over night when i allowed so we could have a break and sleep. till this day my parents take my kids every other weekend and we go on a small vaction with them every year. 
my mil on the other had....gRRRRRR....she will go visit her other grand kids but not mine! my bIL lives about 20 min aways, to get there the higway she takes runs past our town and there is an exit less than a mile away, but she will not stop and see them, she hardly lets us know when she is intown and then she expects us to drop everything if she tells us. she lives about 4 hrs away so you would think she would see us to if she was seeing them nope! and she always make sure to buy them bday and christmas gifts...not mine...i am like WTF! but yeah that is my rant on parents lol


----------



## CandyApple19

Hows everyone this afternoon? anyone got any appointments tomorrow? I hope i have a scan to check our baby since we mmc in may so fingers crossed this bleeding was nothing sinister, they got me in quick enough though. been a proper lazy day but we needed it in all fairness.x


----------



## roxane1986

Hey ladies!! Congrats on all the BFP's!!! 

I am due April 4th if everything goes well!! I am a little concerned because Monday at 18dpo my beta came back 82.4, I went back this morning for second beta, still waiting for results!! driving me crazy!!

But last night I tested again and my lines were as dark as they could be so ... I dunno!! anybody else similar situation?


----------



## wishnhoping

Wow...just had a lot of reading to do!

I had my first early scan today. I am 5+3 so I didnt see much besides a sac and my little baby blob that was almost invisible. I was surprisingly unemotional at the whole thing...I honestly dont think I truly believe that I am finally pregnant. 

As far as symptoms my predominant one is being so freaking tired....man I could go for a nap right now...but nope gotta go pick up several things at home depot, pick up ds and then maybe lay down for a bit


----------



## sla545

LittleSpy- That is disappointing about your mom. I think my mom is on the fence and doesn&#8217;t really understand why we would want another baby since DS is eight. I think she is proud of us and where we are from where we were when DS was born, and she doesn&#8217;t understand why we would want to change it. DH family is waiting on pins and needles for us to announce since they all know we decided a year ago to try again. Both my SIL are pg and due within 2 weeks of each other in about 2 months. I want to tell them before they both have their babies for sure! I don&#8217;t want the constant &#8220;when are you guys having a baby&#8221; over and over from DH family while my SIL have new babies. 

Krissy485- I read about the TLC show on some entertainment website yesterday. I&#8217;ve watched 16 and Pregnant and I think there were 2 or 3 situations like that . Not judging anyone it just seemed to be the common theme, but it seemed like the moms had the daughters at 16 or 17 and were still young in their thirties having a second. 

Bjs2005- I wanted to try and wait as well but I doubt that is going to happen. I have told two girls at work that know everything from and ask me everyday if I have any news yet. I couldn&#8217;t lie to them! And we told my son, and swore him to secrecy. For us as well, once we tell one family member, we might as well announce it on Facebook since everyone will know.

Jcomb35- No cramping in thighs, but twinges in abdomen. I am sure it is just growing pains as the uterus stretches for me.

CandyApple1- No scan today but I did get my blood drawn so I will get an official confirmation that I have a BFP. Curious to see what my numbers are.


----------



## Steph82

roxane1986 said:


> Hey ladies!! Congrats on all the BFP's!!!
> 
> I am due April 4th if everything goes well!! I am a little concerned because Monday at 18dpo my beta came back 82.4, I went back this morning for second beta, still waiting for results!! driving me crazy!!
> 
> But last night I tested again and my lines were as dark as they could be so ... I dunno!! anybody else similar situation?

I found a chart that says the average Beta for 17dpo is 132 but can range from 17-429. I think you are good. Well within the milits :thumbup: 

https://boards.babyzone.com/beta-hcg-chart-t3419080.html

I just had mine done yesterday (at 20dpo) and was at 920.


----------



## sla545

So today is the day AF would have come along. It feels really good to be here today and there are no signs of her. Usually I break out and have not had any issues this month. Yay!! Excited to be free of that during this pregnancy. Also I was free of the moodiness and irritability that came along. I dont know why but I have been checking the toilet paper every time I wipe and been holding my breath in case there was blood. Not sure why I am so nervous. Pregnancy with DS was totally fine and normal. I cant wait to get into the second trimester!


----------



## roxane1986

Got the results back! Its at 294!!! So it tripled and more!!:)


----------



## wishnhoping

I still check the TP for blood....not sure why its taking me so long to accept this pregnancy is real. I think since we have been trying for so long coupled with all the sad losses I have seen on my time on BnB I am just so scared to be excited...but everyday I am a little more optimistic and believing that this is happening...I dont want to fast forward to April becasue since this will most likely be my last pregnancy I want to enjoy it but it would sure be nice to get some kind of guarantee that my healthy baby would arrive in April and I could relax until then


----------



## Krissy485

roxane-great news!:thumbup:


sla and wishing- i completly understand! my af isnot actually due till tomorrow so i am freeked out! but i know my test keep getting darker and sure as heck fell pregos...but it was the same way when i prego before and had the blighted ovum and mc at 11 1/2weeks...sooo yeah gonna be nervous till i can see little bean on us but i am sure it will all be good!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi Ladies Mind if i join. Looking for a bump buddy for April.I'm due April 13th. Got my :bfp: July 30th(10 dpo) with a beta of 52 Today(13 dpo)it was ran again and it is 247!! WOOOHOO!


----------



## LittleSpy

Roxane -- That's amazing news! :happydance: Congrats!

wishn & sla -- I also check the TP every time I go. I did that with DD my entire pregnancy. :dohh: From 1-8 months just to reassure myself that everything was okay. From 8-9(.5) months because I was ready for labor. :haha: 

wishn -- I'm afraid this may be my last pregnancy, too. Want 3 but not sure that will happen. I was in such a terrible hurry for dd to arrive, I'm really looking forward to relaxing (ha) this time.


----------



## wishnhoping

I always wanted 3 too but with DSS I think it counts as me having 3 since he has more then enough activities to keep me busy! 

My youngest DS will be starting up Tball when this baby is born and I am just picturing my self going to his games with the lo in the stroller...it warms my heart. DS will be such a wonderful big brother...aww now im getting teary and hormonal...the end


----------



## LittleSpy

^^^^ Wow. You're being such a girl. :wacko:

:p


----------



## mummyconfused

Candyapple - how'd your scan go?

Jcombs - I still test and find on the strip test they go light dark and my HCG Is through the roof. Did you get bloods yet?

All week I keep waking at 5:30am. Wtf


----------



## Mommyx1311

Good afternoon ladies,
Just checking in :thumbup: How are you all feeling? I hope everyone is doing well. Lastnight I was crampy for a couple hours booo but AF was due, and I remember when I was pregnant with DS I had AF cramps on the day she was supposed to come for the first few months. Plus I kind of forgot to drink plenty of water :dohh: This morning I was very nauseous and it has been on and off all day, I'm super tired too. So being the POAS addict that I am I wanted to see what how dark my line is at 15 dpo. I'm darker than the control line woo hooooo. I'm going to the dr's tomorrow to have the pregnancy confirmed and to set up my first appointment :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15dpo.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

Hi all, whoa so much going on today!! Mommyx that line is amazing! I actually bought some more tests okay so now have four to do, will do one tomorrow, and then prob drop down to every few days rather than every other.

I have been a little crampy today, but nothing major.

I told my first person (other than dh) today - my best friend. I cried, and was shaking with nerves and have no idea why. I think I am just so scared that we may lose this baby. Dh said last t he is thrilled, but petrified, and it's such a shame because it's stopping us enjoying what we have, which was our aim. 

And to those checking tp, I am too. Literally twice an hour at least. I'm convinced I will mc at some point :(


----------



## roxane1986

doggylover said:


> Hi all, whoa so much going on today!! Mommyx that line is amazing! I actually bought some more tests okay so now have four to do, will do one tomorrow, and then prob drop down to every few days rather than every other.
> 
> I have been a little crampy today, but nothing major.
> 
> I told my first person (other than dh) today - my best friend. I cried, and was shaking with nerves and have no idea why. I think I am just so scared that we may lose this baby. Dh said last t he is thrilled, but petrified, and it's such a shame because it's stopping us enjoying what we have, which was our aim.
> 
> And to those checking tp, I am too. Literally twice an hour at least. I'm convinced I will mc at some point :(


You gotta stop thinking that way!!! I know it's very hard not too but alot of women will do a mc on their first pregnancy, does not mean at all that you will have another one!! Cramping is normal in early pregnancy!! We gotta stay positive and miracles will happen!!:)


----------



## doggylover

roxane1986 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, whoa so much going on today!! Mommyx that line is amazing! I actually bought some more tests okay so now have four to do, will do one tomorrow, and then prob drop down to every few days rather than every other.
> 
> I have been a little crampy today, but nothing major.
> 
> I told my first person (other than dh) today - my best friend. I cried, and was shaking with nerves and have no idea why. I think I am just so scared that we may lose this baby. Dh said last t he is thrilled, but petrified, and it's such a shame because it's stopping us enjoying what we have, which was our aim.
> 
> And to those checking tp, I am too. Literally twice an hour at least. I'm convinced I will mc at some point :(
> 
> 
> You gotta stop thinking that way!!! I know it's very hard not too but alot of women will do a mc on their first pregnancy, does not mean at all that you will have another one!! Cramping is normal in early pregnancy!! We gotta stay positive and miracles will happen!!:)Click to expand...


I know, and I said to dh when we found out "we just have to enjoy each day as it comes" I think partly I'm just so tired this week that I'm more emotional. I'm hoping that when we get past 6+5 (last mc) that we will start to feel a bit better, because I feel awful for feeling so scared, like I am doing a bad job for this baby by not being as excited.

Gosh pregnancy is hard, and I am only 4 weeks in! Will definitely try and stay more positive from now on, thanks :)


----------



## Petite

EDD: 11th April :D :D


----------



## Mommyx1311

Petite said:


> EDD: 11th April :D :D

Congrats!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

3 days till ultrasound. Yay!


----------



## roxane1986

mummyconfused said:


> 3 days till ultrasound. Yay!

Wow good for you :)
How come so early?


----------



## jcombs35

Mommabrown said:


> Hi Ladies Mind if i join. Looking for a bump buddy for April.I'm due April 13th. Got my :bfp: July 30th(10 dpo) with a beta of 52 Today(13 dpo)it was ran again and it is 247!! WOOOHOO!

Finally!! I'm due April 13th too! I've been sitting here all by myself for days! lol. :blush:


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Candyapple - how'd your scan go?
> 
> Jcombs - I still test and find on the strip test they go light dark and my HCG Is through the roof. Did you get bloods yet?
> 
> All week I keep waking at 5:30am. Wtf

Yes, I'm not putting much stock in those things. I mean yes if the line completely disappears, then I'll freak, but as long as they're there, I'm all good. No bloods yet. Going back in on the 10th for another urine, then maybe tests. I know for sure I'll need a scan to see when my actual due date is.


----------



## jcombs35

LOOK!!!!!

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## jcombs35

Krissy485 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, has anyone had any cramping in their inner thighs? It wasn't bad cramping, but it was there. Also I hate my test strips. I think their dye levels vary widely from test to test, even ones out of the same box! None the less, I am keeping more of an eye on the progression of my symptoms rather than the progression of my lines. Today's is still dark, but not as dark as yesterday's, and also I don't think my fmu is that great. But I am only testing once a day now and I can't wait all day to do it!! haha
> 
> jcombs-i have had that same crampy like stretching feeling in my inner thighs to usually goes with when i have it across my lower stomach like hip to hip. but this is my fifth pregnancy, i have 3 kids, so my ligaments start stretching sooner i think lol...sounds like a good sign to me! hope you get your peace of mind soon! Oh and i have read all your posts and just want you to know that with my first i knew exactly when i got pregnant b/c my af was not right at all just really light not normal at all but when i went to the dr. and did home pregnancy test all came back neg...even a blood test that was done at about 4 weeks! I was about 6 weeks or so before a home test would come out pos. for some reason so when i went to the dr. they try to use my last "af" to do my due date but once they did a scan since i told them i was sure i was further along sure enough the scan dated me a almost 2 weeks further along. they said it was because i O about a week late that month and so on....but my mom had the same problem with her first baby but it took 3 months before she could get a pos test!Click to expand...

I am so sorry. I was going to comment back, then got distracted by something else, then forgot which thread you were on!!! :wacko:

This is also my 5 pregnancy but will be my fourth child, if it makes it to term. My first one was a m/c. 

My ovulation has always been weird I think. They always give me a due date based on my last period, and it's always wrong. They do the u/s, and find I'm further along than they thought. Like right now, the calculators all say I'm 3 weeks, and I am pretty sure I'm 5!


----------



## LittleSpy

That's the benefit of knowing when you ovulated, I guess. I Oed on CD10 this cycle. So I'm using my O date to calculate my EDD (and I've decided to lie to my OB about my LMP just so my dates are correct). I also implanted early (6-7dpo) so, based on the early O date and early implantation, I could easily be 9-10 days ahead of someone with the same LMP date as me. :wacko: 

If I use my LMP, I got my bfp at just 2 weeks 5 days. :haha:


----------



## RomaTomato

I'm hoping the third time is a charm, due April 15 if everything goes well!


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

good luck! I hope this bean is really stuck in there and AF doesn't rear! let us know how tomorrow goes.



mummyconfused said:


> AF due tomorrow. I'm terrified :( keep going to the toilet to wipe just to check :(


Did anyone else have to go buy a new bra yet? I woke up this morning and swear i grew a half a cup over night.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hangin_On_AGS said:


> good luck! I hope this bean is really stuck in there and AF doesn't rear! let us know how tomorrow goes.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> AF due tomorrow. I'm terrified :( keep going to the toilet to wipe just to check :(
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have to go buy a new bra yet? I woke up this morning and swear i grew a half a cup over night.Click to expand...

not yet! i actually switched over to my sports bras unless im going somewhere....but when I am at home they are sooo comfy!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

mummy- i too keep waking up at 5:30 every day!!!! I thought it was because I was going to bed at 10pm but no! I went to bed around 1:30 last night and was still up at 5:30! I really hope that changes!


----------



## ebelle

Hangin_On_AGS said:


> good luck! I hope this bean is really stuck in there and AF doesn't rear! let us know how tomorrow goes.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> AF due tomorrow. I'm terrified :( keep going to the toilet to wipe just to check :(
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have to go buy a new bra yet? I woke up this morning and swear i grew a half a cup over night.Click to expand...

I bought little extenders for my bras. Without them I wouldn't be able to hook them on the back


----------



## nimbec

Haha mommy and trcjones how funny I keep waking at 5.30 too!!! Lol hope everyone's ok!


----------



## doggylover

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> mummy- i too keep waking up at 5:30 every day!!!! I thought it was because I was going to bed at 10pm but no! I went to bed around 1:30 last night and was still up at 5:30! I really hope that changes!

I keep waking up early too and not being able to get back to sleep which is NOT like me.

I took the last of my ICs today, and I am worried because the line is not as dark as two days ago. I was expecting it to be darker as my hcg would have doubled, so am now panicking. I'm hoping it's because I was drinking water during the night and tested with fmu whereas the last test I hadn't drunk that much water and tested with fmu. Does that sound possible???


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover totally possible!!!!! Don't panic one of the girls on another thread did a test with opk's and different amounts of water over 2hours and results were fascinating more water equals less line definately (((hugs)))


----------



## doggylover

Thanks. I'm really wishing I hadn't done the test now...I don't know why I feel the need to keep testing at all. That said, I am doing another digi next week to see if it has changed to 2-3 weeks. I think once i see that I'll be a little happier!!


----------



## melissasbump

I tested this morning again on my spare digi, it came up really quick and said 3 weeks plus which is great but i know exactly when i ovulated (19th) so theres no way on earth i could be more than 2 weeks right? And the test i did on monday said 1-2 weeks! Im taking it as a positive sign that my HG levels are rising well its just strange!

Wish me luck just about to see the GP!


----------



## Laubull

Melissabump that's great, your HCG must be rising really quickly......imagine if it was twins, lol!

Noticed your in Essex, so am I, I was told by my docs they won't see me until I am 7 weeks! I am already going to EPAU on 19th because of my past ectopic but was still surprised they won't see me. Although in saying that all they'll do is refer me to the midwives, feel like I might as well call them myself!

x


----------



## prickly

nimbec said:


> Haha mommy and trcjones how funny I keep waking at 5.30 too!!! Lol hope everyone's ok!

Me too! Grr! 
Doggy- don't worry I was the same with those Lines and poas etc....but got my beta hcg result today and at 22dpo it was 4139!!! Have just had my 2nd beta at 26dpo today and will get results Monday...still no preg symptoms other than some slight AF style cramping and feeling sick / nauseous on and off during day...oh and horrible food aversions to anything remotely oily or greasy! Yuk! But no sore boobs, bloating...nothing yet! So instead of worrying about lines I'm just trying (lol!) not to obsess! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Thanks prickly :) gosh I don't know what I'd do without you ladies to help me out!!

My hips are sore today. I remember in jan with my first my hips were really sore as well..I guess I'm stretching?!?!

I'm also covered with pimples. Lovely!


----------



## melissasbump

Laubull said:


> Melissabump that's great, your HCG must be rising really quickly......imagine if it was twins, lol!
> 
> Noticed your in Essex, so am I, I was told by my docs they won't see me until I am 7 weeks! I am already going to EPAU on 19th because of my past ectopic but was still surprised they won't see me. Although in saying that all they'll do is refer me to the midwives, feel like I might as well call them myself!
> 
> x

OOhhh where in Essex are you hun? I did try and bypass the GP actually as i know from last time that all they do is refer you to mw by filling in a form but got told i had to see one. Also found out id have to see a consultant too as i had an emergency section last time. 
And i just told OH abouy what you said about the twins.. he nearly passed out lol! 
Twins run in the family... :wacko:


----------



## CandyApple19

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

defo a baby in there this time around :D no doubts, rescan august 17th x
 



Attached Files:







baby5+5.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

I just stood wrenching into the sink. I think if I had have hung my head over the toilet I would have been sick. I'm excited by this which is surely insanity! Bring on the morning sickness!!


----------



## jcombs35

I slept with my digi!! :wacko: No really, I did. I was holding it while I was in bed, and fell asleep with it.... okay, I need a support group for poas anonymous....I am noticing more and more nausea, yay! I am jealous that yall's boobs are getting bigger and mine are just getting heavier! haha Still have cramping in my thighs, and also my hips. I am so grouchy I hurt my own feelings, anything with a strong smell makes me want to puke, and I'm crying at "dumb" things.

Yesterday, my MIL took me to do my school shopping, and she's been trying to get rid of a mouse that's been in her truck. Well, she opened her glove box to get her phone out of it, and screamed. I look over, and there's this big fat mouse! So I pulled over, and BIL got out and threw something out on the ground.... It was two very new babies!! They were all squeaking and moving around, but mama mouse was nowhere to be found. I picked them up and moved them off of the hot road into the grass, but since we couldn't find mama, I'm sure they don't have a chance...I bawled for like 20 minutes..:cry::cry: Normally this would have made me sad, but I wouldn't have cried like that.

doggylover, don't pay attention to the darkness of the lines. So many things cause them to be dark/light. A line is a line, and there's no point in panicking unless there was a line and now there's not! You are preggo!

Candy, so glad you got good results on your scan!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## ebelle

Congrats Candy, awesome to see the sac with tinny one inside!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh and I've been thinking.... how much would one of you lovely UK ladies charge to purchase one of those nifty tests that says when you conceived? The digital ones that say "pregnant, and so many weeks" on them? haha Why don't they sell them here???


----------



## Laubull

melissasbump said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Melissabump that's great, your HCG must be rising really quickly......imagine if it was twins, lol!
> 
> Noticed your in Essex, so am I, I was told by my docs they won't see me until I am 7 weeks! I am already going to EPAU on 19th because of my past ectopic but was still surprised they won't see me. Although in saying that all they'll do is refer me to the midwives, feel like I might as well call them myself!
> 
> x
> 
> OOhhh where in Essex are you hun? I did try and bypass the GP actually as i know from last time that all they do is refer you to mw by filling in a form but got told i had to see one. Also found out id have to see a consultant too as i had an emergency section last time.
> And i just told OH abouy what you said about the twins.. he nearly passed out lol!
> Twins run in the family... :wacko:Click to expand...

Near Saffron Walden. I think I'll stick to what they've told me and hope everything is ok, although it would be nice to check my levels, etc.

Lol, we have twins in our family too! x


----------



## jcombs35

I'm not sure if my due date is the 13th or the 3rd.... 
If you go by my last AF, they would place conception on the 21st, and that would start at 2 weeks. Then counting up, right now, that would make me a little over 3 weeks, and due the 13th.

But I was getting positives before the 21st, my first one was on the 19th. ( I think I conceived on the 11th.) If I count starting at two weeks from the 11th, I'm 5 weeks, due April 3. What do yall think?


----------



## Xxenssial

Wishing you all the best of luck, I have been going through a mc for the past three days. 

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## LittleSpy

mummyconfused, tccjonesbaby1, doggylover, & nimbec -- waking up stupid early happened to me when I was pregnant with dd. I want to say it started between 4-5 weeks. It was before ms started, I know, and that happened at 5+1. So far, I haven't noticed it this time.

doggylover -- put down the ICs. My FRERs show beautiful progression but my Wondfos have SUCKED in that regard. On my FRER from yesterday, the test line was as dark as the control line. On my Wondfo, I swear the line looked the same as Monday. :wacko: It dried quite a bit darker, but while it was wet, even 15 minutes after I had taken it, it was very faint. It also definitely sounds possible it has something to do with how concentrated your urine was. :flower: I've actually decided to send the rest of my ICs to my friend who will be testing next week. Save her some money and myself some grief.

melissa -- I know I'm crazy, but I'd love twins! :haha: Not sure I'd love them so much with a toddler as well, but I'd manage. So, if you have twins, you can ship one to me. :p

candyapple -- So glad your scan went well!

jcombs -- :rofl: I fell asleep with my bbt thermometer in my mouth about a week ago. For like an hour! I think the FDA bans the digis with the weeks because they're not super accurate. Don't want a bunch of American women freaking the crap out and running to the ER, I guess. I think they sell them in Canada, too, so it may be cheaper to have one shipped from there. Bet you can even buy them on eBay (though I haven't looked... but I probably will :blush:). I'm personally going with the date I ovulated because I ovulated early this cycle. They're probably going to adjust it if it's off by the size of the baby, anyway.

xxenssial -- :hugs:


----------



## daisyr21

Hi girlies! How is everyone doing? I'm feeling alright besides all of the burping and I find that I have to pretty much just snack throughout the whole day if not I will get really bad indigestion and bloating. I'm not really feeling cramping but I'm getting these like pulling pains on my lower ab area, I know is probably just my muscle fibers but man it is annoying and kind of scary. You would think that this being my 3rd pregnancy I would be more chilled but nope. My boobs seem to be growing by the minute, especially on the sides like near my armpits (DH is happy with this lol). Yesterday we told my inlaws, I know it is still very early but I have a feeling that this pregnancy I'm gonna start showing sooner and trying to hold out is going to be kind of hard. I plan to tell the rest of my family this weekend since we are all getting together. I'm excited!!


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello, please can I join you? Got my bfp this morning :cloud9: I already have a little boy, and have had a few problems ttc my second so feeling delighted I'm here... as well as a little worried at the moment. 

Going by lmp I'd be due on 6th April, have a feeling I'm not quite that far along but my cycles are so erratic it's hard to be sure. Typical, I get pregnant the one month I decided to chill out and not track ovulation!

Very excited to be going on this journey again, and wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## ginny83

xxenssial - so sorry to hear about your loss, don't be to hard on yourself and I hope you're doing OK x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya, I hope no one minds me joining here :D I am due the 31st of March, but the earliest I've ever been with my babies has been 4 days over lol! so I think little tiny will be an April baby.

Hope your all well :flower: x


----------



## jcombs35

daisyr21 said:


> Hi girlies! How is everyone doing? I'm feeling alright besides all of the burping and I find that I have to pretty much just snack throughout the whole day if not I will get really bad indigestion and bloating. I'm not really feeling cramping but I'm getting these like pulling pains on my lower ab area, I know is probably just my muscle fibers but man it is annoying and kind of scary. *You would think that this being my 3rd pregnancy I would be more chilled but nope.* My boobs seem to be growing by the minute, especially on the sides like near my armpits (DH is happy with this lol). Yesterday we told my inlaws, I know it is still very early but I have a feeling that this pregnancy I'm gonna start showing sooner and trying to hold out is going to be kind of hard. I plan to tell the rest of my family this weekend since we are all getting together. I'm excited!!

Nope. This is my 5th pregnancy (1 m/c and three kids) and I'm freaking out over every little thing more than ever! And what's worse, is I can't remember if (whatever it is) I had it with my other pregnancies or not...:wacko:


----------



## jcombs35

LittleSpy said:


> mummyconfused, tccjonesbaby1, doggylover, & nimbec -- waking up stupid early happened to me when I was pregnant with dd. I want to say it started between 4-5 weeks. It was before ms started, I know, and that happened at 5+1. So far, I haven't noticed it this time.
> 
> doggylover -- put down the ICs. My FRERs show beautiful progression but my Wondfos have SUCKED in that regard. On my FRER from yesterday, the test line was as dark as the control line. On my Wondfo, I swear the line looked the same as Monday. :wacko: It dried quite a bit darker, but while it was wet, even 15 minutes after I had taken it, it was very faint. It also definitely sounds possible it has something to do with how concentrated your urine was. :flower: I've actually decided to send the rest of my ICs to my friend who will be testing next week. Save her some money and myself some grief.
> 
> melissa -- I know I'm crazy, but I'd love twins! :haha: Not sure I'd love them so much with a toddler as well, but I'd manage. So, if you have twins, you can ship one to me. :p
> 
> candyapple -- So glad your scan went well!
> 
> jcombs -- :rofl: I fell asleep with my bbt thermometer in my mouth about a week ago. For like an hour! I think the FDA bans the digis with the weeks because they're not super accurate. Don't want a bunch of American women freaking the crap out and running to the ER, I guess. I think they sell them in Canada, too, so it may be cheaper to have one shipped from there. Bet you can even buy them on eBay (though I haven't looked... but I probably will :blush:). I'm personally going with the date I ovulated because I ovulated early this cycle. They're probably going to adjust it if it's off by the size of the baby, anyway.
> 
> xxenssial -- :hugs:

hahaha. You didn't! The mental image on that is too funny! Yeah I don't want it so I can freak out, but I have no clue when I ovulated, and I know for sure my lmp isn't an accurate thing to go by at this point, so I'm curious what one of those tests might say. I don't know how soon I'll convince them to do an u/s, because with my middle one, I was unsure of my dates, and the doctor waved her hand and said we'd find out at the 16 week u/s!!! I don't wanna wait that long! haha


----------



## doggylover

Thanks everyone for the reassurance about the ICs. I love having you lot to help me out!

Congrats on your BFP hinkybinky!!! Welcome to the group!!

Little spy- I fell asleep with my bbt thermometer in a few weeks ago as well. Dh said he woke up and it was dangling out of my half open mouth :haha: what an image!!!

Jcombs I didn't realise you guys didn't have the digis with the dates on! The ones he are clear blue digital, and I know you guys have those, so it's weird that they don't sell the weeks one as well. So strange!!!

Xxenssial I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you are able to rejoin us sometime in the near future.


----------



## CandyApple19

oh no :( i hate seeing losses on here, as i was in the same boat in may and its horrible...i hope all the ladies who mc this time fall pregnant very soon when theyre ready....:( :(


----------



## megN1117

Hello ladies! May I join you? This is my first pregnancy after two months TTC. My edd is April 10th!
Ah! Someone pinch me!


----------



## CandyApple19

Congratulations xxx


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover said:


> Thanks everyone for the reassurance about the ICs. I love having you lot to help me out!
> 
> Congrats on your BFP hinkybinky!!! Welcome to the group!!
> 
> Little spy- I fell asleep with my bbt thermometer in a few weeks ago as well. Dh said he woke up and it was dangling out of my half open mouth :haha: what an image!!!
> 
> Jcombs I didn't realise you guys didn't have the digis with the dates on! The ones he are clear blue digital, and I know you guys have those, so it's weird that they don't sell the weeks one as well. So strange!!!
> 
> Xxenssial I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you are able to rejoin us sometime in the near future.

_*2*_ of you have fallen asleep with your thermometers???:haha: So silly!!

Yeah, when I first found this site, I kept seeing people post pics of them, so I went out and tried to find one, but I could only find regular clear blue digitals. Not the ones with conception dates! So disappointing....:nope:


----------



## jcombs35

megN1117 said:


> Hello ladies! May I join you? This is my first pregnancy after two months TTC. My edd is April 10th!
> *Ah! Someone pinch me!*

Join the crowd! A lot of us are still in denial!! :wacko:


----------



## ladyredlainey

jcombs35 said:


> megN1117 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! May I join you? This is my first pregnancy after two months TTC. My edd is April 10th!
> *Ah! Someone pinch me!*
> 
> Join the crowd! A lot of us are still in denial!! :wacko:Click to expand...

hehehe so true. I am still doubting it, even though the word pregnant came up both tests I did, I am still tempted to do another test :lol:

congratulations meg :D


----------



## jcombs35

ladyredlainey said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megN1117 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! May I join you? This is my first pregnancy after two months TTC. My edd is April 10th!
> *Ah! Someone pinch me!*
> 
> Join the crowd! A lot of us are still in denial!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe so true. I am still doubting it, even though the word pregnant came up both tests I did, I am still tempted to do another test :lol:
> 
> congratulations meg :DClick to expand...

I've had 2 digital "pregnant"'s, and 11 other positives, but because I went to the doctor too soon, and theirs was negative, I got a little crazy! Just got my latest digital positive yesterday evening, and just can't believe it!!


----------



## ukgirl23

hey I found out on the 1st I'm pregnant after 7 months of trying, I'm still in shock and finding it hard to believe... I have tonsillitis too so not a great start lol.. do you mind if I join you? my little bean is due April 16th.... my birthday <3 xx


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome UKgirl! How nice it would be for you to get your lo on your birthday!!:happydance:


----------



## ladyredlainey

ukgirl23 said:


> hey I found out on the 1st I'm pregnant after 7 months of trying, I'm still in shock and finding it hard to believe... I have tonsillitis too so not a great start lol.. do you mind if I join you? my little bean is due April 16th.... my birthday <3 xx

Awww!! how sweet! a mums birthday baby :cloud9: congratulations :D


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> megN1117 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! May I join you? This is my first pregnancy after two months TTC. My edd is April 10th!
> *Ah! Someone pinch me!*
> 
> Join the crowd! A lot of us are still in denial!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Definitely still in denial over here!! Welcome meg, and welcome ukgirl, so happy for you getting your bfps!!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats and welcome to all the new members of our group! And yes, I am still in denial as well. It still doesn't really feel real yet!

So I was perusing various baby/parenting websites and I found this article called "Top 14 Pregnancy Fears (and Why You Shouldn't Worry)". It helps some of the scary aspects of pregnancy seem not so scary. Feel free to read: https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/c...afety-issues/top-pregnancy-fears/?rb=Y#page=1


----------



## Sorsha

jcombs35 said:


> Oh and I've been thinking.... how much would one of you lovely UK ladies charge to purchase one of those nifty tests that says when you conceived? The digital ones that say "pregnant, and so many weeks" on them? haha Why don't they sell them here???

I don't know if someone's already offered, but they do have those tests here in Canada, and I happen to have an extra one, if you'd like me to mail it over. :) I bought a box of two yesterday wanting to see if I'd gotten 3+ yet, figuring I'd probably test too early with the first one... But this morning I got the 3+ already! So I don't really need the second one. PM me if you would like it.

But yeah, that's my biggest news of the day--already 3+! Relieved to know my HCG levels are apparently still rising, and quickly.

I've done intake forms for *five* midwife clinics now, one (the one I most wanted) has already said they're full for my birth week and I'm on the waiting list there, the other four I'm waiting to hear. It's so frustrating that they get booked up so early! I thought I was better off not testing until a little later in my cycle, and then waiting to make sure the tests stayed positive, to make sure it wasn't a chemical, but now I wish I'd tested from 10 dpo and called the second I got the faintest hint of a line (which I guess is what everyone else in this city did?). :growlmad:

Oh well. Even if I don't get in with any, I do like my regular doctor, I just was hoping for the midwife approach.


----------



## doggylover

Sorsha that is insane!! Over here in the uk it's pretty different than in north America- our care is 90% gp or hospital led, most people don't go with midwives, and you certainly wouldn't get turned away from somewhere!!


----------



## doggylover

Bjs2005 said:


> Congrats and welcome to all the new members of our group! And yes, I am still in denial as well. It still doesn't really feel real yet!
> 
> So I was perusing various baby/parenting websites and I found this article called "Top 14 Pregnancy Fears (and Why You Shouldn't Worry)". It helps some of the scary aspects of pregnancy seem not so scary. Feel free to read: https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/c...afety-issues/top-pregnancy-fears/?rb=Y#page=1

Thanks so much for that link. I am only currently concerned with #1 and have been searching in vain to find out what the likelihood of a second miscarriage is. The fact that I just found out its 3% makes me feel a lot better!!!!


----------



## Sorsha

doggylover said:


> Sorsha that is insane!! Over here in the uk it's pretty different than in north America- our care is 90% gp or hospital led, most people don't go with midwives, and you certainly wouldn't get turned away from somewhere!!

I know! I think most people are still going with GPs or OBs here, but there's been an increasing demand for midwives in my city, and there aren't enough clinics to keep up. I'd heard you had to get in early if you didn't want to be on waiting lists, but I didn't realize it was quite this bad.


----------



## sla545

Welcome to the new ladies! 

I got my blood results back and my HCG was positive! Of course just confirming my HPT's. I was a little disappointed though since she just did an HCG test, not a quantitative HCG, so I don't what my numbers are. Booo...... But on the upside, Ill take a positive blood test any day!!!


----------



## jcombs35

Sorsha said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I've been thinking.... how much would one of you lovely UK ladies charge to purchase one of those nifty tests that says when you conceived? The digital ones that say "pregnant, and so many weeks" on them? haha Why don't they sell them here???
> 
> I don't know if someone's already offered, but they do have those tests here in Canada, and I happen to have an extra one, if you'd like me to mail it over. :) I bought a box of two yesterday wanting to see if I'd gotten 3+ yet, figuring I'd probably test too early with the first one... But this morning I got the 3+ already! So I don't really need the second one. PM me if you would like it.
> 
> But yeah, that's my biggest news of the day--already 3+! Relieved to know my HCG levels are apparently still rising, and quickly.
> 
> I've done intake forms for *five* midwife clinics now, one (the one I most wanted) has already said they're full for my birth week and I'm on the waiting list there, the other four I'm waiting to hear. It's so frustrating that they get booked up so early! I thought I was better off not testing until a little later in my cycle, and then waiting to make sure the tests stayed positive, to make sure it wasn't a chemical, but now I wish I'd tested from 10 dpo and called the second I got the faintest hint of a line (which I guess is what everyone else in this city did?). :growlmad:
> 
> Oh well. Even if I don't get in with any, I do like my regular doctor, I just was hoping for the midwife approach.Click to expand...

I sent you a PM!!! 

I'm sorry you're having such problems trying to get the birthing experience you want! I hope things start to straighten out for you in that area! :dohh:


----------



## lauramarie

Hi can I join u, got a :bfp: today, still in shock, this will be my second 
LO. 4 years of trying and 2 rounds of clomid to conceive my first 
LO, but this LO has been conceived naturally :shrug:: 
EDD is 14th April, hope you are all keeping well


----------



## doggylover

Sorsha said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Sorsha that is insane!! Over here in the uk it's pretty different than in north America- our care is 90% gp or hospital led, most people don't go with midwives, and you certainly wouldn't get turned away from somewhere!!
> 
> I know! I think most people are still going with GPs or OBs here, but there's been an increasing demand for midwives in my city, and there aren't enough clinics to keep up. I'd heard you had to get in early if you didn't want to be on waiting lists, but I didn't realize it was quite this bad.Click to expand...

That is crazy- if you are 4 weeks and they are already booked up what crazies out there are peeing on the stick whilst on the phone to their midwife?!?


----------



## Mommyx1311

Hi girls!
I had my pregnancy confirmed by the doctors today have another appointment next week for bloods etc. :happydance: Feeling nauseous and tired! How are you all?


----------



## doggylover

lauramarie said:


> Hi can I join u, got a :bfp: today, still in shock, this will be my second
> LO. 4 years of trying and 2 rounds of clomid to conceive my first
> LO, but this LO has been conceived naturally :shrug::
> EDD is 14th April, hope you are all keeping well

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Wow I better start checking in more often or I get really behind...

Doggy- Big hugs! Be positive...I know its hard!

Littlespy- Bahahaha on me being a "grl"...I was mildly insulted! I blame the hormones

Jcombs- I knwo they sell it on ebay..but its nice that Sorsha offered :)

Xxenssial- I know nothing I say will make you feel better, I am so sorry though. Take care of yourself and take time to heal

Hinky- We have a similar story..I also had a rough time getting pregnant the second time around. It took us 15 cycles to finally conceive and Im worried to lose it as well but trying super hard to be positive. We also got pregnant the first cycle I tried to "relax" and didnt track using OPKs...go figure


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh...and Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Sara317

I'm due the 5th of April!!!!! It's our first, I already look about 5 months!


----------



## Krissy485

Hello ladies!

Doggy- i just realized that your due date is my bday :dohh: :happydance: that is a good day! 

Hi :hi: to all the new girls welcome! 

AFM: today is the day that AF was due so of course it is bugging me out! trying to not really think about it but hard when i am having the normal early cramping that goes along with pregnancy...oh and the gas pain! and of course morning-or should i say all day- sickness is sinking in feel like crap today...but all good just happy to have a little bean in there! that is a good reason to be sick!


----------



## theresarhuebb

hi my edd is 2nd of april baby no 4 :)


----------



## prickly

feeling horrible...sick as


----------



## ladyredlainey

aw hope the sickness passes soon, or at least eases up a bit Prickly x


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've got a very crampy tummy :( but it's all good eh, can't take something so precious and wonderful, with no pain lol :D


----------



## ukgirl23

jcombs35 said:


> Welcome UKgirl! How nice it would be for you to get your lo on your birthday!!:happydance:

Thank you for the welcomes :) I can not wait to meet my LO and I've only been pregnant for 2 days lol, this will be my third and last baby, so I want to enjoy this one and take it slow, my tummy is already a bit puffed out but that just bloating I think, I don't feel pregnant at all. No signs, nothing! 

Things are a little different for me this time round, my 2 children were both born in Norway and now we live in England, I have no idea what the protocol is here, when I'm meant to go to the GP etc etc... Its like being pregnant for the first time again x :dohh:


----------



## CandyApple19

im exhausted today!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I went to the gp straight away this time, as I had a UTI so needed antibiotics changed etc. And it is different for me this time also, as I seen the midwife on Monday when I was just 5 weeks and 1 day, I have never seen a midwife so early.

If you can get an appointment on Monday, I think they like you to tell the GP as soon as possible, just to get you booked in.

But I am in Scotland, and it might be done differently, seems to be different everywhere lol :D x


----------



## ladyredlainey

CandyApple19 said:


> im exhausted today!!!

It's been a long day for you though, your mind will have been on overdrive last night, if you got any sleep at all to :hugs: but your darling little one is fine :D

And can I just bluntly say, I LOVE MY BOOBS! they are lovely and full and I believe may have increased a cup size already :happydance: F's here we come lol!


----------



## Sara317

my boobs are killing me! Is anyone going for an early scan? As it's our first I want to get one at 8 weeks to put my mind and rest!


----------



## ladyredlainey

We don't get early scans (before 11 weeks) unless there is a problem, like bleeding etc.

Hope you manage to get one, I would love an earlier one, the stress and worry is horrible :( x


----------



## Sorsha

Hello newcomers! :wave: And congrats on your recent BFPs!

So just a few hours after I was complaining about maybe not being able to get a midwife, my second choice clinic called up and said they have an opening! I now have my first appointment scheduled for Aug 13. Yay! :happydance:

For those who've already had appointments, or who've been pregnant before--did your SO come along to all/most of the appointments, or just the major milestones (like ultrasound)? I don't mind going by myself some of the time, and my DH's fine either way, just not sure what's normal.


----------



## Steph82

Sara317 said:


> my boobs are killing me! Is anyone going for an early scan? As it's our first I want to get one at 8 weeks to put my mind and rest!

I have my scan scheduled at 8 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

ladyredlainey said:


> I went to the gp straight away this time, as I had a UTI so needed antibiotics changed etc. And it is different for me this time also, as I seen the midwife on Monday when I was just 5 weeks and 1 day, I have never seen a midwife so early.
> 
> If you can get an appointment on Monday, I think they like you to tell the GP as soon as possible, just to get you booked in.
> 
> But I am in Scotland, and it might be done differently, seems to be different everywhere lol :D x


aww thanks, in Norway they told us not to come in before 12 weeks :/ it's all so different here.. I will book in on monday xx :thumbup:


----------



## jcombs35

Sorsha said:


> Hello newcomers! :wave: And congrats on your recent BFPs!
> 
> So just a few hours after I was complaining about maybe not being able to get a midwife, my second choice clinic called up and said they have an opening! I now have my first appointment scheduled for Aug 13. Yay! :happydance:
> 
> For those who've already had appointments, or who've been pregnant before--did your SO come along to all/most of the appointments, or just the major milestones (like ultrasound)? I don't mind going by myself some of the time, and my DH's fine either way, just not sure what's normal.

Yay! So happy for you! I bet that's a lot of stress off your shoulders.:thumbup:

I haven't had any appointments yet with this one, but with my other three, hubby always worked. So he would come once in a while when he could, but other than that I went on my own.


----------



## jcombs35

Wow. I think my hormones are starting to get up to a "good" level. I am feeling like crap! Yay!:haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorsha said:


> Hello newcomers! :wave: And congrats on your recent BFPs!
> 
> So just a few hours after I was complaining about maybe not being able to get a midwife, my second choice clinic called up and said they have an opening! I now have my first appointment scheduled for Aug 13. Yay! :happydance:
> 
> For those who've already had appointments, or who've been pregnant before--did your SO come along to all/most of the appointments, or just the major milestones (like ultrasound)? I don't mind going by myself some of the time, and my DH's fine either way, just not sure what's normal.


I think either way is normal. My hubby came along for most of them except toward the end (he got really lazy since I was going every other week and then every week). I didn't ask him to come, but he wanted to. I saw a lot of SOs there, and a lot of women alone. So I say do whatever you guys want to do.


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> CandyApple19 said:
> 
> 
> im exhausted today!!!
> 
> It's been a long day for you though, your mind will have been on overdrive last night, if you got any sleep at all to :hugs: but your darling little one is fine :D
> 
> And can I just bluntly say, I LOVE MY BOOBS! they are lovely and full and I believe may have increased a cup size already :happydance: F's here we come lol!Click to expand...

f's lmao! lil man still draining me once or twice a day! peas got no look in at min haha! xx


----------



## doggylover

Krissy485 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Doggy- i just realized that your due date is my bday :dohh: :happydance: that is a good day!

Yay my little one can be you birthday buddy!! 

In terms of so at appointments, any that are just 'paperwork' I'll go to alone, but any scans oh will come to as well.


----------



## Mommyx1311

doggylover said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Doggy- i just realized that your due date is my bday :dohh: :happydance: that is a good day!
> 
> Yay my little one can be you birthday buddy!!
> 
> In terms of so at appointments, any that are just 'paperwork' I'll go to alone, but any scans oh will come to as well.Click to expand...

Same with me :)


----------



## mummyconfused

Just thought I'd let you all know I'm bleeding. Just off to the hospital. Please keep my jellybean in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## theresarhuebb

mummyconfused said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know I'm bleeding. Just off to the hospital. Please keep my jellybean in your thoughts and prayers

oh hun fingers crossed beanys ok hope your ok too bog hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Cutieluls

mummyconfused said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know I'm bleeding. Just off to the hospital. Please keep my jellybean in your thoughts and prayers[/
> 
> Oh no - praying and sending a big hug to you. Really hope it's nothing to be concerned about. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mommyx1311

mummyconfused said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know I'm bleeding. Just off to the hospital. Please keep my jellybean in your thoughts and prayers

Oh hun :( my fingers are crossed and you are in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## ginny83

Mummyconfused - I really hope it's just that common type of bleeding that some people get early on!! Hope everything is OK and I'm thinking of you


----------



## Sorsha

mummyconfused said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know I'm bleeding. Just off to the hospital. Please keep my jellybean in your thoughts and prayers

Sending lots of good thoughts and hopes that everything's fine! :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know I'm bleeding. Just off to the hospital. Please keep my jellybean in your thoughts and prayers

:hugs: Thoughts and prayers that it will be nothing bad.


----------



## mummyconfused

Ultrasound in an hour. HCG 12,000. Very high!


----------



## ginny83

Did the doctors seem concerned it was that high or did they say that was a good sign?

Hope everything is OK


----------



## ebelle

Hope all is good mummyconfused!


----------



## mummyconfused

She said 'are you sure your only 5 weeks'

Weird! 

They did an internal and said my cervix were thinning and inflamed :(


----------



## ginny83

It's not crazy high and considering your number were doubling quicker than 48 hours it fits in. Maybe you're having twins :) !

I've heard that an irritated cervix can cause bleeding/spotting - hopefully that's all it is.

When's your scan?


----------



## Laubull

Good luck mummyconfused, hope all is ok  x


----------



## mummyconfused

Everything looks fine with scan. Bleeding as stopped. I'm 5 + 5 :)


----------



## mummyconfused

Due April fools :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandyApple19 said:
> 
> 
> im exhausted today!!!
> 
> It's been a long day for you though, your mind will have been on overdrive last night, if you got any sleep at all to :hugs: but your darling little one is fine :D
> 
> And can I just bluntly say, I LOVE MY BOOBS! they are lovely and full and I believe may have increased a cup size already :happydance: F's here we come lol!Click to expand...
> 
> f's lmao! lil man still draining me once or twice a day! peas got no look in at min haha! xxClick to expand...

Wow Theresa you have done amazing with the breastfeefing! Do you think you will be tandem feeding ( is that the right word lol feeding a got and baby ) 
I would like to get ebf until 4 months again but introduce the bottle earlier, jayde took a while to accept the bottle xx


----------



## Laubull

Yea mummyconfused! X


----------



## ginny83

great news mummy confused!


----------



## ladyredlainey

mummyconfused said:


> Everything looks fine with scan. Bleeding as stopped. I'm 5 + 5 :)

Great to hear all is well :) we are due the 31st of march but will no doubt be late lol xx


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh just popped in quickly I will reply quicky later but thank goodness your ok mummy confused!! Hugs!!!catch up later x


----------



## melissasbump

Mommyconmfused! so glad all is ok! 

Wow cant keep up with this thread! 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok this morning. Im currently watching my one year old empty the contents of my purse onto the floor... lol


----------



## melissasbump

Oh by the way, i saw my GP yesterday, ive got to see a consultant this time around as i had an emergency section this time around. Im gonna opt for another section this time around too. Other than that, i have to wait now for consultant appointment and booking in appointment with my midwife which was about 8 weeks last time round


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg my face is breaking out so badly... I have spots everywhere! Big ones!! is anyone else getting the urge to clean? I have that spring clean type urge.. I never got that in my last 2 pregnancies until the end when I started nesting :/


----------



## Carebearbaby

Hey Ladies - I'm hoping I can join you. I have just got my BFP after TTC 2 years and first round of IVF. So excited and nervous about getting through the first trimester. This is our first baby - due 8th April - day after my birthday.

I am in utter shock: :happydance:

Congratulations to everyone else and their April babies xxx


----------



## prickly

mummyconfused said:


> Due April fools :)

Congrats mummy!!! Same day as me...am glad bleeding was nothing...am waiting for my 2nd Beta...from my first beta and doubling rate (hopefully it will double or more!!fx!)..I should also be around 10,000-12,000...so we are at EXACTLY same stage! woopww for the april fools babies!!:hugs:


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandyApple19 said:
> 
> 
> im exhausted today!!!
> 
> It's been a long day for you though, your mind will have been on overdrive last night, if you got any sleep at all to :hugs: but your darling little one is fine :D
> 
> And can I just bluntly say, I LOVE MY BOOBS! they are lovely and full and I believe may have increased a cup size already :happydance: F's here we come lol!Click to expand...
> 
> f's lmao! lil man still draining me once or twice a day! peas got no look in at min haha! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow Theresa you have done amazing with the breastfeefing! Do you think you will be tandem feeding ( is that the right word lol feeding a got and baby )
> I would like to get ebf until 4 months again but introduce the bottle earlier, jayde took a while to accept the bottle xxClick to expand...

thanks :) hopfully not, ive done my job so cutting down now lol.... yeh i think ill only feed a few months this time as it will be 3rd time bf and like you id like the baby to have bottles too aiden was 13 months before he even took a beaker!! and had tried from 6 months lol xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

@ mummyconfused glad all is ok try and relax and rest xx


----------



## jcombs35

Oh mummyconfused! So glad everything is okay with the baby and your bleeding has stopped! I know how scary that is!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

I was terrified... Was thinking the worst!!! I'm so happy. And so lucky to have you lovely ladies keep me calm :) 

Nice scan candyapple. Looks exactly like mine. And you were right. I was ahead. 

I've updated front page. Hope I got it all correct. Was 10 pages to catch up on lol

Jcombs - I'm so happy for you, I know no how you felt. Wow. Very scary!


----------



## mummyconfused

Xxenssial said:


> Wishing you all the best of luck, I have been going through a mc for the past three days.
> 
> Thanks for all the support.

Our 2nd :angel: heartbreaking. My thoughts with you and your family lovely


----------



## mummyconfused

Xxenssial said:


> Wishing you all the best of luck, I have been going through a mc for the past three days.
> 
> Thanks for all the support.

Our 2nd :angel: heartbreaking. My thoughts with you and your family lovely


----------



## jcombs35

It is scary! I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Then in my case, I had the rude doctor telling me it was impossible for me to be pregnant and refusing to do further tests til I missed AF. 6 days to go. I'm going back to her to confirm it, then I'm switching, after I give her a piece of my mind!!

This morning's test:
https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture193.jpg


----------



## mummyconfused

Is that getting darker? I can see it, but can compare to others as on my phone


----------



## jcombs35

I just did the gender prediction thing on countdowntopregnancy.com, and it predicted a boy. Now, hubby is sure this is going to be a girl, but I think it's going to be a boy, so I'm happy with it! Which gender do yall want, or do you care?


----------



## mummyconfused

I have two boys. So hoping girl :) but I'll be happy with either


----------



## jcombs35

It's getting darker earlier, but I can't tell if it's actually any darker than the others. I was going to do a progression pic, but my other two looked so icky, I was embarrassed to take or post any pics of them, so I threw them away! lol

I know how you feel! With my third one, I freaked out about having a girl! My mother in law had wanted a girl so badly, and ended up with 4 boys, and everyone kept joking and telling me I was going to end up like her! Luckily, she was a girl. So now, I don't really care either way, but I prefer a boy, because so far, my boys have been much much easier!


----------



## Krissy485

jcombs35 said:


> It's getting darker earlier, but I can't tell if it's actually any darker than the others. I was going to do a progression pic, but my other two looked so icky, I was embarrassed to take or post any pics of them, so I threw them away! lol
> 
> I know how you feel! With my third one, I freaked out about having a girl! My mother in law had wanted a girl so badly, and ended up with 4 boys, and everyone kept joking and telling me I was going to end up like her! Luckily, she was a girl. So now, I don't really care either way, but I prefer a boy, because so far, my boys have been much much easier!

Jcombs- I know what you mean! My kids though so far go boy girl boy...all my kids say we need another girl so that it is even numbers around here...hubby wants a another boy...me kind of torn...i love having my one princess and oh boy is she a princess! but i loved having a baby girl to dress up and still do. but my boys are so easy tough little things that i dont have to worry about so much, except that are accident prone lol...and of course no one told me that when a girl starts talking all they do is whine for the first 5 years lol...my dd is 4 so got some time yet.

AFM-Af was due yester no sign what so ever so feeling much better about it! sinuses suck though and woke up in the middle of the night with a terrible headache and sinus pain...had the same stuff with my daughter but i think it is more the weather. still nauseous off and on through out the day but ok. actually laid down for a nap last night after dh got home from work. after sleeping for half hour body nauturally woke me up and i felt so much better!

so how are you ladies doing today? Good morning!


----------



## daisyr21

Good morning gals!! This is my 3rd pregnancy and I'm kind of hoping for another little girl. My DD is 6 and she is a non-stop talker but my ds who is 4 has kept things very interesting since he was born, he is actually the reason I waited so long to have another one lol.

I'm feeling ok, not really sleeping that well. I am napping during the day which helps. I keep getting twinges here and there but my boobs are super sensitive. My bloating is not as bad as it was a couple of days ago, it was pretty bad. So far no ms and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't show :) Kind of excited since today we are going to be telling my family about the baby :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hello ladies. Hope you are all well.

I was just wondering if anyone else has a very sensitive tummy? I remember having a sensitive tummy when in the 3rd trimester with my second, I can't bare my tummy being covered :wacko: I'm getting like that again but at close to 6 wks ?? 

Would be great to know if anyone else is the same :) xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

daisyr21 said:


> Good morning gals!! This is my 3rd pregnancy and I'm kind of hoping for another little girl. My DD is 6 and she is a non-stop talker but my ds who is 4 has kept things very interesting since he was born, he is actually the reason I waited so long to have another one lol.
> 
> I'm feeling ok, not really sleeping that well. I am napping during the day which helps. I keep getting twinges here and there but my boobs are super sensitive. My bloating is not as bad as it was a couple of days ago, it was pretty bad. So far no ms and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't show :) Kind of excited since today we are going to be telling my family about the baby :)

Congrats on your pregnancy :) 
I am not as tired as I was, but having little naps in the day do help if I get the chance lol.
I still have a milk flow from having my 4th DD so I think that is why my boobs aren't hurting, or sensitive to much, although have increased in size.

Hope you get your little girl lol, I slightly hope we do get a little boy, but just not thinking it likely after 4 girlies lol.

Good luck with telling your family :D x


----------



## ladyredlainey

jcombs35 said:


> It is scary! I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Then in my case, I had the rude doctor telling me it was impossible for me to be pregnant and refusing to do further tests til I missed AF. 6 days to go. I'm going back to her to confirm it, then I'm switching, after I give her a piece of my mind!!
> 
> This morning's test:
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture193.jpg


Good for you! I hope you let them have it!!. I see the line in your test :D it is a clear but faint one, but no matter how faint it is, it means you are pregnant! 

What a horrible doctor, I hope you have a beaming smile when you let them have it! :D xx


----------



## jcombs35

ladyredlainey said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> It is scary! I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Then in my case, I had the rude doctor telling me it was impossible for me to be pregnant and refusing to do further tests til I missed AF. 6 days to go. I'm going back to her to confirm it, then I'm switching, after I give her a piece of my mind!!
> 
> This morning's test:
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture193.jpg
> 
> 
> Good for you! I hope you let them have it!!. I see the line in your test :D it is a clear but faint one, but no matter how faint it is, it means you are pregnant!
> 
> What a horrible doctor, I hope you have a beaming smile when you let them have it! :D xxClick to expand...

Thank you. I have also had 2 digital positives, so I'm pretty sure it's accurate!


----------



## jcombs35

Krissy485 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> It's getting darker earlier, but I can't tell if it's actually any darker than the others. I was going to do a progression pic, but my other two looked so icky, I was embarrassed to take or post any pics of them, so I threw them away! lol
> 
> I know how you feel! With my third one, I freaked out about having a girl! My mother in law had wanted a girl so badly, and ended up with 4 boys, and everyone kept joking and telling me I was going to end up like her! Luckily, she was a girl. So now, I don't really care either way, but I prefer a boy, because so far, my boys have been much much easier!
> 
> Jcombs- I know what you mean! My kids though so far go boy girl boy...all my kids say we need another girl so that it is even numbers around here...hubby wants a another boy...me kind of torn...i love having my one princess and oh boy is she a princess! but i loved having a baby girl to dress up and still do. but my boys are so easy tough little things that i dont have to worry about so much, except that are accident prone lol...and of course _*no one told me that when a girl starts talking all they do is whine for the first 5 years*_ lol... :haha:my dd is 4 so got some time yet.
> 
> I know! No one told me either. My DD will be 5 Sept. 5th, so I'm hoping the whining dies down some!Click to expand...


----------



## ladyredlainey

lol! I have a 7 year old that still whines hehe, and is such a little bossy boots....girls eh! :dohh: :cloud9: :lol: xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

jcombs35 said:


> I just did the gender prediction thing on countdowntopregnancy.com, and it predicted a boy. Now, hubby is sure this is going to be a girl, but I think it's going to be a boy, so I'm happy with it! Which gender do yall want, or do you care?

Sorry, just jumping in! Did you use the Chinese Gender Predictor? The site said boy for me. I like this one better because it converts into your Chinese Lunar age! https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

We're wanting a girl super bad! We have our two little boys already! :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

If my dates are correct I'm due on the 6th of April. However I would like the 11th April as that is my son's birthday or the 27th March as its my mums. However with him being 16 days late I don't see this one being on time :/


----------



## Sorsha

Queasiness is a little worse today. Drinking lots of ginger ale! What do you all do for nausea?

Otherwise good. Today's the first day since my initial BFP last Sunday that I've felt relaxed enough to skip taking another HPT just to make sure I'm still preggo! Heh.



jcombs35 said:


> I just did the gender prediction thing on countdowntopregnancy.com, and it predicted a boy. Now, hubby is sure this is going to be a girl, but I think it's going to be a boy, so I'm happy with it! Which gender do yall want, or do you care?

We're only planning on having two kids, and we'd both like to experience one of each gender. So theoretically it works either way with this first one! But I have to admit I'm hoping a little more for a girl, mostly because I feel like I relate better to girls than boys, so I'd be more disappointed if we ended up having two boys than two girls... And if this one's a girl, I'm guaranteed at least that one! ;)


----------



## iwanababybump

Hi ladies today I got my :bfp: I'm only 3weeks and 6 days making me due on 14th April I'm so excited so start my journey with you all x


----------



## nimbec

Hi all gosh this thread moves soooo quickly, i've been away at parents for a couple of days and told them the news all very excited! Also got my beta results back first one from 15dpo they were 513 :) and then on thursday 17dpo i got my 3+ on digi which means i must be over 2000 yey!!! Having another beta done on monday and got my scan date 24th august i so hope my bean sticks around that long FX pleassssssssseee they have told me they will def hear heart beat by then!! 

I'm not as bloated today and don't feel as sick and hardly any cramps in last 2 days - i hope thats a good sign and not a bad one?? pg sticks still dark!

welcome to new ladies!! 

so sorry to those having a hard time (((hugs)))


----------



## jcombs35

Sorsha, I know just what you mean. When I was pregnant with #2, I wanted a girl so badly. When we had the ultrasound, they said it was a boy, and I cried! It was very disappointing. I hope you get your boy and girl sweetie!


----------



## sla545

jcombs35 said:


> I just did the gender prediction thing on countdowntopregnancy.com, and it predicted a boy. Now, hubby is sure this is going to be a girl, but I think it's going to be a boy, so I'm happy with it! Which gender do yall want, or do you care?

I did this too and mine came back as a boy. I went back and figured it for other babies in my family and my DS and they were all right!

Id like a girl since we already have a boy, but I would also be a bit scared to have a girl. I have nieces and I feel stupid sometimes and dont know what to do for or with them. Maybe it is different when it is your own children. 

But on the other hand, if we had another boy, it would be so much fun too!! Plus I know how to raise a boy. So really either way we are fine, just really happy to be pg!


----------



## sla545

ILoveYouZandT said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> I just did the gender prediction thing on countdowntopregnancy.com, and it predicted a boy. Now, hubby is sure this is going to be a girl, but I think it's going to be a boy, so I'm happy with it! Which gender do yall want, or do you care?
> 
> Sorry, just jumping in! Did you use the Chinese Gender Predictor? The site said boy for me. I like this one better because it converts into your Chinese Lunar age! https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> 
> We're wanting a girl super bad! We have our two little boys already! :flower:Click to expand...

Interesting! This chart says I am having a girl, but the other one told me I am having a boy. I really hope they can tell at the second scan and I dont have to wait until 20 weeks! 

Is anyone going to not find out what the gender is before the baby is born?


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies, I was hoping I could join. I wasnt planning on another baby, but especially so quick. My daughter is 9 weeks old!! Yep and I am due April 14! I'm still in shock and uncertain how in the hell I am going to handle all of this.


----------



## jcombs35

sla545 said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> I just did the gender prediction thing on countdowntopregnancy.com, and it predicted a boy. Now, hubby is sure this is going to be a girl, but I think it's going to be a boy, so I'm happy with it! Which gender do yall want, or do you care?
> 
> Sorry, just jumping in! Did you use the Chinese Gender Predictor? The site said boy for me. I like this one better because it converts into your Chinese Lunar age! https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> 
> We're wanting a girl super bad! We have our two little boys already! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting! This chart says I am having a girl, but the other one told me I am having a boy. I really hope they can tell at the second scan and I dont have to wait until 20 weeks!
> 
> Is anyone going to not find out what the gender is before the baby is born?Click to expand...

It also told me I was having a girl and the other one said boy. I think one of them might be right! :haha:

Oh yeah, I am def going to find out the gender before the baby is born.


----------



## iwanababybump

mnjhowell said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping I could join. I wasnt planning on another baby, but especially so quick. My daughter is 9 weeks old!! Yep and I am due April 14! I'm still in shock and uncertain how in the hell I am going to handle all of this.

Congratulations I'm sure u will be fine x


----------



## TeAmo

Man I am soooo exhausted. I cant believe I have symtoms this early. HEARTBURN!! ALREADY? hahaha. WTF. Anyone else got this?

xx


----------



## daisyr21

TeAmo said:


> Man I am soooo exhausted. I cant believe I have symtoms this early. HEARTBURN!! ALREADY? hahaha. WTF. Anyone else got this?
> 
> xx

I don't have heartburn, but I do have a lot of stomach discomfort. It's more like an indigestion feeling. I have to eat small meals during the day, if not I will get really bloated and uncomfortable. Hang in there!


----------



## TeAmo

Yeah I am already getting full really quick so small meals for me too. So weird though because I didnt have any of this last time. i had awful heartburn from week 35 to birth but @ 5 weeks? crazy talk!! 


I also have lots of funny pains and cramps that I didnt notice first time round. Baby getting comfy??
xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hello April mummies to be! I think I'm part of your gang, according to a due date calculator my edd is 16th April. Its very confusing as that makes me almost 4 weeks pregnant and we only started trying 2 weeks ago but I know there is a science behind it (I just can't quite understand why they say you're pregnant 2 weeks before, my brain is too tired to try):haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Eleanor ace said:


> Hello April mummies to be! I think I'm part of your gang, according to a due date calculator my edd is 16th April. Its very confusing as that makes me almost 4 weeks pregnant and we only started trying 2 weeks ago but I know there is a science behind it (I just can't quite understand why they say you're pregnant 2 weeks before, my brain is too tired to try):haha:



hey! we have the same due date!! xxx :happydance:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:

I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol: 

Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx


----------



## jcombs35

ladyredlainey said:


> Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx

:hugs: Not today, but 2 days ago, I could have been! I have my days where the simplest things make me cry :cry:. Today, and everyday, but today has been the worst, I have been so tired and weak! I remember also being this way with my oldest, but now that I'm on #4, I don't have time to be tired like this!!!!:dohh:


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm the same tiredness and weak wise, just trying to be outdoors as much as possible, but today in that heat I could have passed out lol. Hope the tiredness passes soon for us. My 3 and 1 year old are really keeping me on my toes but my 5 and 7 year olds are trying to help me by doing things bless them lol but are constantly asking questions wanting information about everything and wanting me to be in their plays usually being the queen or mum lol, its exhausting lol but wouldn't have it any other way xx


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, the heat is bad here, and I can't wait for Autumn to come so things cool off. This will be the very first time I will be pregnant through the winter and I am sooo happy about that. I don't like the heat anyway, but right now, I am constantly hot, so it makes it all the worse! And I know what you mean. My 4 year old is always asking me to play, and my boys are well, boys, and it gets very tiring for a normal person to have to chase them around, let alone someone as weak and tired as me at the moment! Come on second tri!! lol


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

I am the same with the heat- it is WAY too hot here! Being warm all the time is just making the heat worse!!! Hope everyone is doing great! 

I have a doc appointment monday morning- so nervous something will go wrong :( 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!!!! :)


----------



## jcombs35

fx for you jonesbaby! I know how you feel. I still have 6 days til AF is due, and my appointment, and I'm getting more and more nervous as it gets closer!


----------



## mummyconfused

ILoveYouZandT said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> I just did the gender prediction thing on countdowntopregnancy.com, and it predicted a boy. Now, hubby is sure this is going to be a girl, but I think it's going to be a boy, so I'm happy with it! Which gender do yall want, or do you care?
> 
> Sorry, just jumping in! Did you use the Chinese Gender Predictor? The site said boy for me. I like this one better because it converts into your Chinese Lunar age! https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> 
> We're wanting a girl super bad! We have our two little boys already! :flower:Click to expand...

This one also says I'm having a girl! Yay! Fx!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Says girl for me! Id just be happy with a healthy LO! 

OH made me go get another box of tests "just to be sure".... Lol!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Carebearbaby said:


> Hey Ladies - I'm hoping I can join you. I have just got my BFP after TTC 2 years and first round of IVF. So excited and nervous about getting through the first trimester. This is our first baby - due 8th April - day after my birthday.
> 
> I am in utter shock: :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else and their April babies xxx

Hey congrats! My birthday is April 7 as well, but I am due April 3. I think April is a pretty special month!

This is my first and I am hoping for a girl, but dh is hoping for a boy. I am competitive so I want to have a girl even more since he wants a boy so badly, but truthfully I would be happy with either. He has 6 nephews on his side and 1 niece so he is use to boys...that's why I said we need more girls. I guess we will have to wait and find out...seems so far away!


----------



## jcombs35

I'm feeling so impatient to get an u/s and find out for sure when my due date is! Grrrrr....:growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

ladyredlainey said:


> Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx

Well im hoping to become a nurse soon and I started crying when reading a book about the history of medicine..... it wasnt even sad! It was a bit about Aristotle and Alexander the great... Im a sweat machine and Im full of zits.... whoever said pregnant women are radiant never met me! Lol xx


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx
> 
> Well im hoping to become a nurse soon and I started crying when reading a book about the history of medicine..... it wasnt even sad! It was a bit about Aristotle and Alexander the great... Im a sweat machine and *Im full of zits.... whoever said pregnant women are radiant never met me!* Lol xxClick to expand...

I remember when I was pregnant with my oldest, a few people told me how I would "glow". Well, much to my surprise the only thing glowing on me was the different face washes I was using to try to clear my skin up!!


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx
> 
> Well im hoping to become a nurse soon and I started crying when reading a book about the history of medicine..... it wasnt even sad! It was a bit about Aristotle and Alexander the great... Im a sweat machine and *Im full of zits.... whoever said pregnant women are radiant never met me!* Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I remember when I was pregnant with my oldest, a few people told me how I would "glow". Well, much to my surprise the only thing glowing on me was the different face washes I was using to try to clear my skin up!!Click to expand...

Oh me too. Face looks like a pizza lol


----------



## ukgirl23

jcombs35 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx
> 
> Well im hoping to become a nurse soon and I started crying when reading a book about the history of medicine..... it wasnt even sad! It was a bit about Aristotle and Alexander the great... Im a sweat machine and *Im full of zits.... whoever said pregnant women are radiant never met me!* Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I remember when I was pregnant with my oldest, a few people told me how I would "glow". Well, much to my surprise the only thing glowing on me was the different face washes I was using to try to clear my skin up!!Click to expand...

awww haha!! Yup the only reason Im glow is because of all the primer.. concealer and fou dation I have on to cover my volcano face! Xx


----------



## jcombs35

hahaha! Where do these myths come from and why does no one ever speak about what really happens? lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Probably came from a man! Lol xx


----------



## LittleSpy

With dd, my face finally stopped breaking out around 18 weeks, I think. :wacko: 2nd trimester is where it's at in pregnancy. 1st tri you feel like crap and 3rd tri you feel like different crap. :haha: 2nd trimester isn't so bad.


----------



## LittleSpy

ladyredlainey said:


> Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx

I haven't been nearly as emotional this time around (yet) but yes.... a few nights ago I did indeed tear up watching the Olympics. :dohh:


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> Probably came from a man! Lol xx

No doubt about that!!! :haha: Which reminds me, when I was pregnant with my oldest one, we went to visit my husband's grandmother. She was sewing something, and I was standing there talking to her. She dropped her thread, and I bent over to pick it up. She screamed "NOOooooo!!!" Of course, this made me stop. She said, "Don't bend over! That'll make the baby come out feet first!" Then she proceeded to give me all the advice. I couldn't reach above my head, or the cord would wrap around my baby's neck. If I stayed in the same position too long, the baby would have an odd birthmark. I was actually too young to have a baby, because at my age, it would be harder on my body than an older woman(?). She was a dear old lady, and her advice still gives me a smile.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

That was just what I needed today! I have been so emotional, and just feeling so yucky and unattractive right now....
You girls are great!! Thanks!


----------



## jcombs35

I must agree^^ This is a great group of ladies!!


----------



## CandyApple19

Hey girlies! That was me yesterday, i felt and looked like crap.....and got all ratty when rick spotted his ex....!?!Anyways...today i still bleed but im in no pain...A miscarriage at this stage would be painful and messy, So i know im.not misscarying, i just wish itd stop and my next scan would roll on! :-D Cant wait to be outa the danger zone....


----------



## nimbec

Gosh I thought it was just me covered in spots!!! What is everyone using to try and get rid? I was told I can't use any spot treatments grrr just natural face wash?? I think it must be all the progesterone in our system!! I'm not complaining tho I wouldn't swap being pg for the world!! 

Candy I'm pleased you are feeling a bit more positive ((hugs))


----------



## iwanababybump

ladyredlainey said:


> Congrats and welcome to the ladies joining :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else was crying watching the Olympics lol :blush: that's a first for me lol :lol:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend :flower: xx

I cried my eyes out too lol glad I was on my own As I felt so stupid


----------



## iwanababybump

mnjhowell said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping I could join. I wasnt planning on another baby, but especially so quick. My daughter is 9 weeks old!! Yep and I am due April 14! I'm still in shock and uncertain how in the hell I am going to handle all of this.

Hey we have the same due date :)


----------



## CandyApple19

apparently, if you use a decent exfoliator and cool water (tightens your skin and contracts pores) thats good, with a none greasy moisturisor. sometimes dry skin itself can cause spots. lots of waters hood too.x


----------



## nimbec

Thanks candy I'll give it a go!!! I look like one of those join the dot exercises lol!!


----------



## CandyApple19

me too! my skin is vv dry and patchy :-/ i cant wear makeup cos id look daft! itd get caught on the ridges of dry skin :-(


----------



## nimbec

Ugh I've got opposite prob really greasy :( trying to avoid makeup as it cloggs pores but I can't really wear none if I'm out with friends or having a meal out..oh is understanding thank goodness !!

Quick question are you ladies having sex? Or orgasm? I was told not to for a while? But how long? 12 weeks?? I'll happily do it as I want to protect my bean but I occasionally get a lil frustrated ;) sorry if tmi!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

Were only not having sex cos my cervix likes bleeding, but we dtd lastnight. it cant harm the bavy it might just irritate the cervix. but once i get through this patch of bleeding we'll be having more sex..we really miss it! :-/


----------



## Carebearbaby

nimbec said:


> Quick question are you ladies having sex? Or orgasm? I was told not to for a while? But how long? 12 weeks?? I'll happily do it as I want to protect my bean but I occasionally get a lil frustrated ;) sorry if tmi!!!

I am waiting 12 weeks!! I'll do other things but no sex or orgasam for me! I think I am being overly protective though as it has taken us 2 years to TTC our first and we were successful with our first round of IVF (only round free on NHS) so I am a little paranoid!!! I am too scared to do anything! I read in a Zita West book that sex is fine in first trimester, but not recommended if you are prone to miscarriage or have had assisted conception - so we are playing it safe. I could do with the rest anyway!!! :wacko:


----------



## ladyredlainey

We are at it most nights and I've worried with how strong my O's are :wacko: but I just hope it is strengthening that area, I've had no bleeding or anything
We managed to this morning as we never last night and I felt like being sick after we'd finished :blush: I think we'll need to calm it down xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies I think i will also wait untill 12 weeks as its taken so long to get this little bean and i'd never forgive myself if anything happened and it could be even a tiny weeny bit my fault. I'm still 'helping' oh though as i think its important to keep a healthy relationship going!! 

I bought my first non wired bra yesterday from Bravissimo really pretty pink lace OMG how comfy is it!!!!! I was so uncomfertable in my others!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've not been comfy in non wired bras. Great you found a comfy one. The ones I've seen aren't nice but I'm prob not looking hard enough.


----------



## CandyApple19

i cant find any decent bras small enough!


----------



## lauramarie

could i get some advice please. i have been experiencing pain in my lower right abdomen, it comes and goes, and is like a dull ache although sometimes there is a sharp pain. is anyone else experiencing this, stupidly googled it and now im worried.


----------



## ginny83

how fall along are you lauramarie?


----------



## ginny83

sorry I meant to say: how far along


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm getting lots of pain on my right side lower down today. I ways get bad cramping on my right side to middle early pregnancy I just assume its all the changes the stretching etc for little one.

Hope your OK :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

lauramarie said:


> could i get some advice please. i have been experiencing pain in my lower right abdomen, it comes and goes, and is like a dull ache although sometimes there is a sharp pain. is anyone else experiencing this, stupidly googled it and now im worried.

My sharp pain is on the left side and it also comes and goes. I have seen the doc for it and she thinks its just body parts inside stretching in prepearation for a growing uterus. As long as there is no bleeding,she says not to worry.


----------



## ginny83

I had quite a lot of cramping right up to when AF was due... it seems to have settled down a bit now


----------



## lauramarie

thanks so much for the replies, has really put my mind at ease, i dont have any bleeding, im 4 weeks along


----------



## mummyconfused

Omg morning (all day) sickness had me today and this Arvo and This evening etc. constant nausea and vomiting ALL DAY!! :(

I'll catch up on you ladies hopefully Tomorroe and update front page. Sorry for delay


----------



## ebelle

mummyconfused said:


> Omg morning (all day) sickness had me today and this Arvo and This evening etc. constant nausea and vomiting ALL DAY!! :(
> 
> I'll catch up on you ladies hopefully Tomorroe and update front page. Sorry for delay

Poor dear! Get loads of rest and drink pkenty of water! Must keep you and baby hydrated!


----------



## nimbec

ugh mommy yuk!!!!! at least it means the hormones are flying up ! hugs

lauramarie i had cramps up until the last few days and they hve disappeared i'm sure its all normal x

ladyred are you in the uk? Bravissimo is fantastic they do one specially for expecting mums and pretty colour too...It feels as supportive as an underwired and boobs look great in it. I'm a convert LOL

https://www.bravissimo.com/products...-bra/candypink/pnm1cp/?show=16&sort=1&level=1


----------



## ebelle

As for me, had a scan on Friday. Although doc couldnt see yolk sac clearly, she could definitely see a sac and based on measurement it is 5w3d, so actually measuring a day ahead. Because she couldnt be 100% sure it was inside the uterus, she ordered beta hcgs 2 days apart to rule out ectopic pregnancy

Friday 23 dpo - 10283
Today 25 dpo - 17758

Doubling rate is at 60 hours which is still on track once you are past 6000.
We also had another scan today where we could definitely see beginning of yolk sac. So all is good and we can put our mind at ease until next visit 2 weeks later to see heartbeat!


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, whoa so much to catch up on since Friday!!

Hi to all new people!

I had a bachelorette party this weekend and was glad to get through with only 1 question about why I wasn't drinking (not a girl I know well though) so that's a weight off my mind. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm a little crampy today but since we did pole dancing for the party, and I was up until 4am I think I'm in pretty good shape!!


----------



## jcombs35

Just did another test this morning, and I left it lay and forgot about it. About a half hour later, I went back in there and saw it, and I was just like, "Oh." I think I'm finally over my poas addiction! Yay!

Oh and this is a little late, but for everyone with the bad skin and breaking out - lemons! If you have a lot of acne, it can sting a little, but it really does help. Just squeeze the juice onto your skin, (I let it sit a minute or two) then rinse with cool water. It's all natural, so no chemicals to hurt the baby, and it really works!


----------



## doggylover

Will definitely try this as I always have awful skin!


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover i'm pleased you had a good time and not too many q's ! 

jcombs35 brilliant i will be off to buy lemons asap!!! 

ebelle thats great news fx all goes really well at next scan x


----------



## iwanababybump

Hi ladies feeling a little crampy today AF should be due tomorrow or Tuesday so I'm hoping it's nothing hope u are all well


----------



## CandyApple19

i feels sick :( and tired..


----------



## jcombs35

nimbec said:


> Doggylover i'm pleased you had a good time and not too many q's !
> 
> jcombs35 brilliant i will be off to buy lemons asap!!!
> 
> ebelle thats great news fx all goes really well at next scan x

It does sting, but once you get it cleared up, keep using it and it won't sting as bad.


----------



## iwanababybump

CandyApple19 said:


> i feels sick :( and tired..

I have no sickness as of yet I'm hoping this pregnancy is sImiliar to the last as I had no sickness last time and I'm not looking forward to the tiredness setting it nearly killed me last time and now I have a very active toddler to look after too lol


----------



## ebelle

jcombs35 said:


> Just did another test this morning, and I left it lay and forgot about it. About a half hour later, I went back in there and saw it, and I was just like, "Oh." I think I'm finally over my poas addiction! Yay!
> 
> Oh and this is a little late, but for everyone with the bad skin and breaking out - lemons! If you have a lot of acne, it can sting a little, but it really does help. Just squeeze the juice onto your skin, (I let it sit a minute or two) then rinse with cool water. It's all natural, so no chemicals to hurt the baby, and it really works!

Thanks for sharing! Im starting to breakout and will try that!


----------



## CandyApple19

its more random sickness that passes....im more tired than anything these days :( its not fun..x


----------



## Sorsha

I haven't noticed an increase in breakouts yet, but I've had issues with them in general since my teens--best thing I've found is the Coalface soap from Lush. I wash with that at night, and in the morning with a moisturizing soap and then put on a very light moisturizer specifically for oily skin, and between the two I seem to manage to stay not too oily but not too dry either. 

Haven't had sex since we got the BFP a week ago. Between the sporadic nausea and the frequent twinges/cramps down there, I haven't really been in the mood, and also I'm nervous about bleeding. But I expect once I'm feeling physically better we'll give it a go, just carefully. :)

The most annoying symptom I've now discovered: pregnancy brain! I am so foggy... I find I'm having trouble even focusing enough to read more than a few paragraphs at a time, most of the day. And it's not a fatigue problem, because I've actually been sleeping fairly well. Hormones! :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

i'm not suffering with nausea but i'm exhausted!!! really super super tired :( but all worth it!!

sorry your suffering candy ((hugs))


----------



## doggylover

Sorsha I am terrible for forgetting things at the minute! Half my sentences now have no end, I forgot half the groceries the other day...I'm losing my mind!!! :haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

cheers babe its all for a good reason.x


----------



## ukgirl23

ebelle said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Just did another test this morning, and I left it lay and forgot about it. About a half hour later, I went back in there and saw it, and I was just like, "Oh." I think I'm finally over my poas addiction! Yay!
> 
> Oh and this is a little late, but for everyone with the bad skin and breaking out - lemons! If you have a lot of acne, it can sting a little, but it really does help. Just squeeze the juice onto your skin, (I let it sit a minute or two) then rinse with cool water. It's all natural, so no chemicals to hurt the baby, and it really works!
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Im starting to breakout and will try that!Click to expand...


i definitly have to try this!


----------



## jcombs35

I've not actually been sick yet, but I have had nausea. I never had morning sickness with any of my pregnancies, so I've been expecting this one to be the one that does it. I have been utterly exhausted. I will take a nap in the afternoon and still go to bed early. My skin is trying to break out, but it hasn't actually done it yet. (Lemons)

I'm also scared to have sex. The last time we did, my spotting had stopped, and after we did, it came back pretty bad. So we are waiting til I'm further along. I'm thankful hubby understand this. Of course, I have been doing other things for him so he doesn't get frustrated. Sorry if tmi. lol 

We can't wait to announce this, but both feel the need to wait for a doctor to actually tell me I'm pregnant. Even though we both know I am.


----------



## jcombs35

Sorsha said:


> I haven't noticed an increase in breakouts yet, but I've had issues with them in general since my teens--best thing I've found is the Coalface soap from Lush. I wash with that at night, and in the morning with a moisturizing soap and then put on a very light moisturizer specifically for oily skin, and between the two I seem to manage to stay not too oily but not too dry either.
> 
> Haven't had sex since we got the BFP a week ago. Between the sporadic nausea and the frequent twinges/cramps down there, I haven't really been in the mood, and also I'm nervous about bleeding. But I expect once I'm feeling physically better we'll give it a go, just carefully. :)
> 
> *The most annoying symptom I've now discovered: pregnancy brain! I am so foggy... *I find I'm having trouble even focusing enough to read more than a few paragraphs at a time, most of the day. And it's not a fatigue problem, because I've actually been sleeping fairly well. Hormones! :wacko:

Me too! We've been staying in my husband's late grandfather's house. His grandfather had left the house to his son (hubby's uncle) but they aren't able to move in yet, so we pay them a monthly rent. Well, I wrote them out a check last week, and stuck it in my wallet, thinking I would just send it out next time I went out. I completely forgot about it! Next thing I know, they were asking me if I had sent the check out yet because they were afraid it had got lost in the mail.... :blush:


----------



## doggylover

Yeah we are definitely off sex until I am further along! Don't want to take ANY risks even though I know all the literature says it won't do anything at all.


----------



## Ambivalent

Hello! I have just convinced myself I should be in here now, although I still can't quite believe it. 

I have no symptoms yet other than a big red spot on my face and about 100 positive HPTs :D


----------



## jcombs35

Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....


----------



## Ambivalent

ps. is anybody else taking progesterone? I have to take it for the first 12 weeks and have also been forbidden to do pretty much everything I enjoy. Not really complaining, it will be fantastically worth it, I just miss coffee.


----------



## ladyredlainey

jcombs35 said:


> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....

I often feel wet there, but back and forth to the loo plenty times to make sure everything is OK lol.


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....

You have no idea how glad I am you have said this because YES!!!! But i know it's because I am having a pile of creamy cm, and like you every time I feel anything down there I am convinced it's bleeding....

Not yet thank god, knock on wood etc etc


----------



## jcombs35

Ambivalent said:


> Hello! I have just convinced myself I should be in here now, although I still can't quite believe it.
> 
> I have no symptoms yet other than a big red spot on my face and about 100 positive HPTs :D

Congrats and welcome!! Some of us in here are still in denial as well! :blush:


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....
> 
> You have no idea how glad I am you have said this because YES!!!! But i know it's because I am having a pile of creamy cm, and like you every time I feel anything down there I am convinced it's bleeding....
> 
> Not yet thank god, knock on wood etc etcClick to expand...

Oh good! I'm glad I'm not alone. I haven't noticed creamy cm. Mine is more of a clear (kinda looks like ewcm...) Not sure if that's normal or not. :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

I read that lots of people get ewcm in early pregnancy, I can't remember where though which is annoying. I think that any cm which is normal colour etc is fine. As lomg as its not spotting, I don't think there is anything to worry about.


----------



## jcombs35

That's funny cause from all I've read, most people have the creamy cm! lol. But I've had the spotting, and it lasted almost 20 days, so I'm thrilled that it's not come back. After it stopped, I went nutso poas because I thought I had a chemical or something. 5 more days til doctor, and I can't wait!!


----------



## 23Sparkle

Hi! I tested August 2nd but at night around 10:45pm I know you're suppose to test in the morning but a friend of mine bought me the test and made me take it :) the lines showed right away as you can see by the pic on my profile, I was shocked, had no clue I was preggo, I thought I was out...

Symptoms so far are very mild. I get nausea when my stomach is empty, so I have to eat something right away, some smells are getting to me, I had a hard time being at the grocery store the other day. All I want to eat is spicy food, jalapenos yum! Anything sweet I can't handle just feels like its been doubled with sugar ewwww...

I cramp every now and then, sometimes I don't feel like im preggo...sometimes im tired sometimes I have so much energy, weird...

Why would the lines on test be so dark?


----------



## ladyredlainey

I took my tests afternoon and evening and they seemed to show darker results. Not sure why, I've heard a few ladies saying the same. I drink lots at night time, so might dilute the wee a bit lol

Congratulations :D x


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome sparkle. I also have better test results at night. It's quite common. How many days dpo are you?


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> That's funny cause from all I've read, most people have the creamy cm! lol. But I've had the spotting, and it lasted almost 20 days, so I'm thrilled that it's not come back. After it stopped, I went nutso poas because I thought I had a chemical or something. 5 more days til doctor, and I can't wait!!

Oh I totally forgot about your spotting! I'm glad it still hasn't come back, and only a few days til doctor which will put your mind at ease so much more than any of us could!! Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hello ladies.

I'm having a very lazy Sunday today. Watching the Olympics lol, wishing that I could do it to haha lol.

Its my birthday tomorrow, and got my Gran coming in. I haven't actually told her that I'm pregnant again, my parents have though. So awaiting very sarcastic comments :( , apparently her words to my parents were "I knew she would fall pregnant again, it was just a matter of when"
I just wish they all didn't need to find out till he/she pops out lol.

Hubby and I aren't telling people passed a few friends, and family, no one else is going to know, and cause I'm bigger, I'll not show till quite far on, so no one would really know.

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> That's funny cause from all I've read, most people have the creamy cm! lol. But I've had the spotting, and it lasted almost 20 days, so I'm thrilled that it's not come back. After it stopped, I went nutso poas because I thought I had a chemical or something. 5 more days til doctor, and I can't wait!!
> 
> Oh I totally forgot about your spotting! I'm glad it still hasn't come back, and only a few days til doctor which will put your mind at ease so much more than any of us could!! Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!Click to expand...

Yes yes, I'm glad it hasn't come back too! It was really scaring me. And my doctor being so rude to me made me question myself all the more! AF is also due on the 10th, so I'm also a little nervous. I know it won't come, but then there's that thought in the back of my mind, like, "But what if it does show up?" Can't wait to get it behind me!


----------



## jcombs35

ladyredlainey said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I'm having a very lazy Sunday today. Watching the Olympics lol, wishing that I could do it to haha lol.
> 
> Its my birthday tomorrow, and got my Gran coming in. I haven't actually told her that I'm pregnant again, my parents have though. So awaiting very sarcastic comments :( , apparently her words to my parents were "I knew she would fall pregnant again, it was just a matter of when"
> I just wish they all didn't need to find out till he/she pops out lol.
> 
> Hubby and I aren't telling people passed a few friends, and family, no one else is going to know, and cause I'm bigger, I'll not show till quite far on, so no one would really know.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day xx

I bet you have to go through all the negative comments and faces from people like I do. When I first thought I was, the few people that knew about it all had something to say, and it made me so mad! For Pete's sake, it's not like I think I have cancer! :growlmad:

The only ones happy about it were my hubby and MIL. Although, my mother seems to be getting excited about it. lol


----------



## ladyredlainey

My inlaws are over the moon for us, it is just my side of the family with the negative comments. My parents are happier for us now, but my mum said "well not much we can do about it now eh, what a pitty" which I was so angry at.
Why would grandparents be so negative about another grandchild? Yes we will have 5 children (if little one is just 1 little one lol).

My Grandad is brill, he always says things like "Elaine will find a way, don't down her" or "leave the lassie alone!" hehe :D good old grandad 

Folk and their comments eh! :dohh: x


----------



## jcombs35

It's more my family as well. We both come from big families, but in my family, everyone from my generation is having just 1 or 2, so I guess God forbid I'm on my 4th.... On hubby's side, his cousins are still all having 4 or more, so they're used to it I guess.


----------



## ladyredlainey

I think thats the problem with us having more also. My parents had two, my uncle had 2, same with great aunts and uncles having 2 lol, but my Gran was 1 of 5 my Grandad 1 of 8.

My hubby is 1 of 3, as was my mother inlaw.

But main thing is, we are both happy of having larger families eh Jcombs, we thought we'd stopped at 4, but last month we had a little oopsy which resulted in little tiny :cloud9:

Just wishing that 12 week scan would hurry up, I am itching to see him/her lol .

Thanks Jcombs x


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> That's funny cause from all I've read, most people have the creamy cm! lol. But I've had the spotting, and it lasted almost 20 days, so I'm thrilled that it's not come back. After it stopped, I went nutso poas because I thought I had a chemical or something. 5 more days til doctor, and I can't wait!!
> 
> Oh I totally forgot about your spotting! I'm glad it still hasn't come back, and only a few days til doctor which will put your mind at ease so much more than any of us could!! Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes yes, I'm glad it hasn't come back too! It was really scaring me. And my doctor being so rude to me made me question myself all the more! AF is also due on the 10th, so I'm also a little nervous. I know it won't come, but then there's that thought in the back of my mind, like, "But what if it does show up?" Can't wait to get it behind me!Click to expand...

I think the worrying is something we all have in common!!

With regards to people's families being negative, I can't believe people would act that way!!!! Maybe if you were a teen mom or something, but even still, what is the point is saying negative things when something wonderful has already happened?

We haven't told our families, but know they will be delighted for us. Will be the 2nd grandchild on my side (and first from a daughter) and first on my oh side.


----------



## jcombs35

ladyredlainey said:


> I think thats the problem with us having more also. My parents had two, my uncle had 2, same with great aunts and uncles having 2 lol, but my Gran was 1 of 5 my Grandad 1 of 8.
> 
> My hubby is 1 of 3, as was my mother inlaw.
> 
> But main thing is, we are both happy of having larger families eh Jcombs, we thought we'd stopped at 4, but last month we had a little oopsy which resulted in little tiny :cloud9:
> 
> Just wishing that 12 week scan would hurry up, I am itching to see him/her lol .
> 
> Thanks Jcombs x

hahaha. Yes we thought we were done with #2 and #3, but I just never could bring myself to get "fixed." Who knows if #4 will be it or not? I know how you feel. I am content now just to have a doctor tell me yes I'm pregnant. I would like a scan though to see if we can figure out why I had that spotting!


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> That's funny cause from all I've read, most people have the creamy cm! lol. But I've had the spotting, and it lasted almost 20 days, so I'm thrilled that it's not come back. After it stopped, I went nutso poas because I thought I had a chemical or something. 5 more days til doctor, and I can't wait!!
> 
> Oh I totally forgot about your spotting! I'm glad it still hasn't come back, and only a few days til doctor which will put your mind at ease so much more than any of us could!! Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes yes, I'm glad it hasn't come back too! It was really scaring me. And my doctor being so rude to me made me question myself all the more! AF is also due on the 10th, so I'm also a little nervous. I know it won't come, but then there's that thought in the back of my mind, like, "But what if it does show up?" Can't wait to get it behind me!Click to expand...
> 
> I think the worrying is something we all have in common!!
> 
> With regards to people's families being negative, I can't believe people would act that way!!!! Maybe if you were a teen mom or something, but even still, what is the point is saying negative things when something wonderful has already happened?
> 
> We haven't told our families, but know they will be delighted for us. Will be the 2nd grandchild on my side (and first from a daughter) and first on my oh side.Click to expand...

I can't believe it either. I wonder sometimes if my mother still thinks of me as a child, because she's made this horrible face every time I've told her I'm pregnant. This last time, she made a face, and I looked at her and said, "What." with as much attitude as I had. She hasn't made another face or said another word and is now talking about names. lol


----------



## ukgirl23

YAY Ambivalent!! you're finally accepting the BFP!! lol.. Glad to see you here! :) 

I have had a lot of CM the last few days, I was due AF yesterday so kept running to check it wasn't blood but we're all good! :D 

as for morning sickness.. try morning, and night sickness, I'm not being sick thankfully but this morning we went to visit my finance's parents to tell them our news and when we got there they were cooking a fry up... that was me done!! I had to sit on a step by the open front door for the rest of the visit, waving my hand over my face hoping not to vom! Then when I stood up to leave I was so super mega dizzy, I didn't think I would make it to the car! lol I know from my last 2 pregnancies that the sickness is mostly worse when I'm hungry so I went home and made a monster sandwich lol... I feel a bit better now.

My fiance was scared to have sex because of our bean, he thought he might poke it.. haha men have no idea about anatomy!! LOL!! 

We did have sex for the first time since finding out today and I have to say pregnancy sex is actually better than regular sex, I found this out last time I was pregnant too, something about increased blood flow blah blah blah... ;)


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> YAY Ambivalent!! you're finally accepting the BFP!! lol.. Glad to see you here! :)
> 
> I have had a lot of CM the last few days, I was due AF yesterday so kept running to check it wasn't blood but we're all good! :D
> 
> as for morning sickness.. try morning, and night sickness, I'm not being sick thankfully but this morning we went to visit my finance's parents to tell them our news and when we got there they were cooking a fry up... that was me done!! I had to sit on a step by the open front door for the rest of the visit, waving my hand over my face hoping not to vom! Then when I stood up to leave I was so super mega dizzy, I didn't think I would make it to the car! lol I know from my last 2 pregnancies that the sickness is mostly worse when I'm hungry so I went home and made a monster sandwich lol... I feel a bit better now.
> 
> My fiance was scared to have sex because of our bean, he thought he might poke it.. haha men have no idea about anatomy!! LOL!!
> 
> We did have sex for the first time since finding out today and* I have to say pregnancy sex is actually better than regular sex,* I found this out last time I was pregnant too, something about increased blood flow blah blah blah... ;)

I LOVE pregnancy sex!!! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

jcombs35 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Ambivalent!! you're finally accepting the BFP!! lol.. Glad to see you here! :)
> 
> I have had a lot of CM the last few days, I was due AF yesterday so kept running to check it wasn't blood but we're all good! :D
> 
> as for morning sickness.. try morning, and night sickness, I'm not being sick thankfully but this morning we went to visit my finance's parents to tell them our news and when we got there they were cooking a fry up... that was me done!! I had to sit on a step by the open front door for the rest of the visit, waving my hand over my face hoping not to vom! Then when I stood up to leave I was so super mega dizzy, I didn't think I would make it to the car! lol I know from my last 2 pregnancies that the sickness is mostly worse when I'm hungry so I went home and made a monster sandwich lol... I feel a bit better now.
> 
> My fiance was scared to have sex because of our bean, he thought he might poke it.. haha men have no idea about anatomy!! LOL!!
> 
> We did have sex for the first time since finding out today and* I have to say pregnancy sex is actually better than regular sex,* I found this out last time I was pregnant too, something about increased blood flow blah blah blah... ;)
> 
> I LOVE pregnancy sex!!! :haha:Click to expand...

HAHA this made me LOL! :haha:


----------



## ebelle

jcombs35 said:


> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....

Yup, same wet feeling! Refuse to think it can be blood  might start using pantyliners soon.


----------



## jcombs35

ebelle said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....
> 
> Yup, same wet feeling! Refuse to think it can be blood  might start using pantyliners soon.Click to expand...

I wish I could refuse to think it's blood. Because that's exactly what I think everytime! But luckily it never is. I don't really need a liner though cause it's only when I wipe. But it feels wet enough to be running down my legs! :blush:


----------



## Ambivalent

Thanks UK girl, and ditto! :) I have a collection of used tests now, I have completely given in to the madness. The line showed almost straight away this morning so I am _finally_ convinced. 

Can't wait to try preggo sex :D


----------



## CandyApple19

hehehe it is alot more intense. every book ive read says pregnancy intensifies it...


----------



## jcombs35

It is. You have all that extra blood flow going on down there. It is awesome! lol


----------



## CandyApple19

pregnancy makes sex more fun, it really does! i wouldnt dare avoid it if it wasnt for the on off bleeding! evvilll! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jcombs35

I know how you feel. I 've been avoiding it for now too. Hoping as I get further along, I can enjoy it though!


----------



## x-li-x

can I join please, my due date is April 12th atm unless changed at dating scan x


----------



## ebelle

You people are making me look forward to preggy sex! Not really daring to try it before first tri is over though...


----------



## ladyredlainey

I for-see ladies dtd before 12 weeks! ;) :lol:
Pregnancy sex is brilliant! :happydance:


----------



## Krissy485

Always feel like i miss so much in the time from getting off and on here. Lets see if i can remember teh pages i just read since i have prego brain so...oh wait i have had it for....lets see how old is my oldest lol...

jcombs-glad to hear that the spotting is not coming back so far. and yes while i agree with everyone that pg sex is the best i am also not having any yet. One i am so tired right now that i am in bed well before my dh and barely wake up enough to kiss him good night let alone anything else...and he actaully likes to wait for a while to make sure everything is ok.

The wet feeling i have also and it is extremely common in early pregnancy.

Personally i have not had any real negative comments anytime i was pregnant except with my first pregnancy. I was 20 turning 21 and neither me or my dh had a job that had health insurance so I signed up for government insurance called Medicaid here in the US. Well one of my mom's aunts asked me how i was paying for the birth of the baby and i told her and she basically called me low life in not so many words for accepting government health insurance. My dad was standing there and he was PISSED he looked at her and told her he has worked hard his whole life and has paid his taxes that helps pay for government programs, that he personally never used. He was still working then and told her the way he sees it he is still paying for it. To this day the job my husband works for does not offer healthcare so Me and the kids are still on the government isurance but that is only because we qualify for it, but for some reason my husband does not which confuses me since he is type 1 diabetic so he should have insurance. luckly my dr. office gives him his insulin for free.

sorry i went off on a run there lol...another complication of pg brain.

AFM- TIRED, and nausous but other than that ok. Giving up my pop (or soda as others call it) :cry: so its been me and ice water for the last 4 days straight and maybe one pop a day for caffince since i do not drink coffee. I see my family dr tomorrow to hopefully get some blood work done so i can see what my numbers are at and my ob dr office should be calling to tell me what time my scan is on the 20th and my first appt.


----------



## ukgirl23

Ambivalent said:


> Thanks UK girl, and ditto! :) I have a collection of used tests now, I have completely given in to the madness. The line showed almost straight away this morning so I am _finally_ convinced.
> 
> Can't wait to try preggo sex :D

It took us 5 tests and finally a digi to believe it!! it's the shame the digi battery is so short lived really :( 

Glad to see you are part of the madness now! 

:hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

x-li-x said:


> can I join please, my due date is April 12th atm unless changed at dating scan x


Omg another one from the august thread!! Congrats x-li-x!!! glad to see you joining us too!! xx 

:happydance:


----------



## 23Sparkle

@jcombs35, I have irregular cycles so I wouldn't know...


----------



## melissasbump

Krissy, i cant keep up either! lol

Re negetive comments, not had any yet, my parents dont know yet, planning on telling them on wed when they come over. Im hoping they will be pleased, my DS is their only grandchild at the mo and is the complete light of their life, i think they will worry how i will cope as DS will only 19 months and i had a horrendus first pregnancy. 

Pregnancy sex is great, although we havent DTD since getting BFP, Think all that effort wore us out a bit lol

x-li-x congrats on getting your BFP and welcome!

Ive been feeling ok over last few days, if this is as bad as it gets il be very happy, somehow i dont think that will be the case though lol. Just a bit tired and VERY bloated. Whats with the bloat anyway?

Loving the Olympics am completely addicted!


----------



## Bjs2005

doggylover said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....
> 
> You have no idea how glad I am you have said this because YES!!!! But i know it's because I am having a pile of creamy cm, and like you every time I feel anything down there I am convinced it's bleeding....
> 
> Not yet thank god, knock on wood etc etcClick to expand...

Yes! the last couple of days especially I have been feeling more wet than before. I get terrified and rush to check...but only creamy cm. thank goodness! I guess I am still not fully convinced that this is real and that it will stick.


----------



## Vicyi

:hi: can i join please :) Got our BFP this morning and i think our EDD will be the 14th April :) x


----------



## x-li-x

Thanks for the welcomes :) I am so excited to be here 

Is anyone else suffering with extreme boob pain, and back ache? My boobs are so sore, and back so achy, then I'm still feeling cramping in the middle of my abdomen. I know all normal, but does hurt a little especially the boobs, cant lie on them, nothing x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Welcomes to the new ladies, and congratulations :flower:

I am loving the Olympics to :D just amazing watching it. Although it has made me lazy ironically as I want to sit on the couch and watch it, rather than going out doing my walking :lol:

xx


----------



## melissasbump

ladyredlainey said:


> Welcomes to the new ladies, and congratulations :flower:
> 
> I am loving the Olympics to :D just amazing watching it. Although it has made me lazy ironically as I want to sit on the couch and watch it, rather than going out doing my walking :lol:
> 
> xx

Exactly this! But its only on for 2 weeks so cant do too much harm x:winkwink:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Exactly, plus the cheering them on, is bound to contribute to exercise :D Just amazing what the human body is capable of! x


----------



## ukgirl23

Just a quick q... is anyone else having Af type cramps? :/


----------



## Vicyi

yes i am ukgirl :( went to the toilet about 20mins ago expecting to see blood. Thankfully nothing but still doesnt stop you worrying!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im glad Im not alone but I hope it stops soon Im getting worried :/ x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Af type pains here to. On and off, sometimes sharp, sometimes dull, and like Vicyi said, I keep expecting to see blood.

Just everything stretching and getting the body ready for little one growing though :D x


----------



## jcombs35

I have af pains too. I was worried at first, but I've been getting them for a while now, and still no bleeding, so I think it's just stretching.


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww thanks ladies! I feel better now xx


----------



## jcombs35

Isn't it weird when something new pops up and you're scared, then you find out every one else has it too? lol


----------



## nimbec

Yes i totally agree!! But for last couple of days i havent had cramps or felt too sick so now i'm worried that isn't a good sign...........i think we will worry what ever lol!! Roll on 12 weeks!!


----------



## jcombs35

My cramps and sickness eased up since last week, but I've noticed my boobs are getting heavier and bigger, and my appetite is increasing/along with aversions, so I think we're okay.


----------



## stmw

ive been getting cramps aswell - and terribly sore boobs - kind of comforting we are all feeling it together!! xxx


----------



## jcombs35

stmw said:


> ive been getting cramps aswell - and terribly sore boobs - kind of comforting we are all feeling it together!! xxx

I think so too!:hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

il join the cramping club! Really low down and central and sometimes feeling it in the tops of my legs! x


----------



## iwanababybump

:I'll join too, AF due tomorrow do I'm hoping it's just that no blood I check every time I go to the loo lol and boobs have been fine all day until I took of my bra to jump in shower I actually thought they had fell off :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

Im glad Im not the only one with cramps. They feel much more intense than last time around... 

So other symptoms today...heartburn has returned!!! Cannot believe I am getting it this early on. Also eating smaller meals and feeling a bit sick at the thought of certain foods. 

Also, BABY BRAIN kicked in a good'un! URGH... so Last week at work I was signing all the wrong paperwork, calling people the wrong names, drove to my moms house to drop off LO and forgot his nappy bag with the days supplies so had to drive back then this morning a humdinger... I went onto my internet banking to pay our council tax bill which is £135 a month only to pay that amount to my Argos card!!!!! urgh. So annoyed. So I then had to fork out a further £135 for the ACTUAL council tax. I am soooo mad! 

Anyway, hoping these cramps arent anything nasty :(

xx


----------



## doggylover

Bjs2005 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....
> 
> You have no idea how glad I am you have said this because YES!!!! But i know it's because I am having a pile of creamy cm, and like you every time I feel anything down there I am convinced it's bleeding....
> 
> Not yet thank god, knock on wood etc etcClick to expand...
> 
> Yes! the last couple of days especially I have been feeling more wet than before. I get terrified and rush to check...but only creamy cm. thank goodness! I guess I am still not fully convinced that this is real and that it will stick.Click to expand...

Oh I am convinced mine won't stick which is probably the worst mind set to have!!



melissasbump said:


> il join the cramping club! Really low down and central and sometimes feeling it in the tops of my legs! x

I have cramping in my hips?! Ok probably not cramping but awful pains in my hips a lot. Does anyone else have this? I haven't heard anyone mention it and am worried I am a freak!!! 

No sore boobs, no growing boobs, no nausea....which all worries me...


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm going to have to join in with the baby brain club as well... I can no longer string a sentence together! lol


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

doggylover said:


> Bjs2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....
> 
> You have no idea how glad I am you have said this because YES!!!! But i know it's because I am having a pile of creamy cm, and like you every time I feel anything down there I am convinced it's bleeding....
> 
> Not yet thank god, knock on wood etc etcClick to expand...
> 
> Yes! the last couple of days especially I have been feeling more wet than before. I get terrified and rush to check...but only creamy cm. thank goodness! I guess I am still not fully convinced that this is real and that it will stick.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I am convinced mine won't stick which is probably the worst mind set to have!!
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> il join the cramping club! Really low down and central and sometimes feeling it in the tops of my legs! xClick to expand...
> 
> I have cramping in my hips?! Ok probably not cramping but awful pains in my hips a lot. Does anyone else have this? I haven't heard anyone mention it and am worried I am a freak!!!
> 
> No sore boobs, no growing boobs, no nausea....which all worries me...Click to expand...

I have the hip "cramps" too! Like you my sore boobs come and go....no nausea here either!


----------



## Sorsha

I've had cramps too! Urgh. They were particularly bad in the middle of the week but seem to have mostly gone away... for now. I'm sure they'll be back as the baby keeps growing!

On the topic of telling family... I haven't told my parents yet. I want to tell them in person because they live very close (about a 20 min drive away), so I've just invited them over via email because I'm scared if I call up my mom I'll end up spilling it and spoiling the surprise. I hate having to pretend! But I think they'll be happy--other than maybe having their first grandkid is going to make them feel older. ;) We've already talked with them about starting to try this year, but we didn't say exactly when. My mom's been passing on any pregnancy tips she hears to me.


----------



## theresarhuebb

Symptoms are great aren't they I'm the same as all of you minus the boobs and sickness heart burn and sore hips and back :( had it with my other 3 but not this early on......... I haven't told our parents on either side yet were waiting till after 1st scan Xx


----------



## jcombs35

Sounds like she'll be happy to hear your news Sorsha!


----------



## Vicyi

Im trying to wait too! With DD we told family at 8weeks, with DS we told family as soon as we found out (about 4weeks) but wanna wait till atleast 12weeks with this one! x


----------



## jcombs35

In the odd case that I have some weird tumor causing all these bfp's, I've just gotta wait for a doctor to tell me! haha


----------



## sla545

Anyone having issues with low blood sugar? All of the sudden it seems like my blood sugar just drops. I must be right after my pancreas releases insulin, but it is happening alot. Even though I am overweight, I had issues with low blood sugar prior to pregnancy as well. I have been trying to eat small meals and every few hours, but it is still happening. Anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## mummyconfused

Omg. I'm another who wants spicy food. All I can think about is Mexican food. But still feel sick. Who would of thought you could feel sick and starving at the same time!

As for sex - I had spotting after sex but everything is fine. It is totally more intense. Omg! The though makes me want to march down the hubby's work and jump on hahahahaha lmfao. TMI ALERT HAHAHA


----------



## Mommyx1311

I just DTD with SO for the first time since getting BFP. It was good, but I was too nervous to "O" TMI LOL


----------



## ukgirl23

mummyconfused said:


> Omg. I'm another who wants spicy food. All I can think about is Mexican food. But still feel sick. Who would of thought you could feel sick and starving at the same time!
> 
> As for sex - I had spotting after sex but everything is fine. It is totally more intense. Omg! The though makes me want to march down the hubby's work and jump on hahahahaha lmfao. TMI ALERT HAHAHA

I skipped a family meal tonight because I was feeling sick then when the family were out I ordered the FATTEST Chinese ever!! I feel sick but I'm super hungry too lol.. I feel like my old normal self after eating all that sweet and sour stuff 


as for telling people, I've told more peopl than my fiance knows about, if he found out he would be mad lol... he thinks only our parents and siblings know.... :shrug: I can't help being impatient! I do agree with him on keeping it secret from most people for the first 12 months though..


----------



## Vicyi

12 month? How long you planning on being preggers for? lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

haha see what I mean!!! lol and thats not the first time I've said month instead of week!! lol *hides under rock*


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Omg. I'm another who wants spicy food. All I can think about is Mexican food. But still feel sick. Who would of thought you could feel sick and starving at the same time!
> 
> As for sex - I had spotting after sex but everything is fine. It is totally more intense. Omg! The though makes me want to march down the hubby's work and jump on hahahahaha lmfao. TMI ALERT HAHAHA

*It is totally more intense. Omg! The though makes me want to march down the hubby's work and jump on hahahahaha lmfao. *:haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

jcombs35 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....
> 
> You have no idea how glad I am you have said this because YES!!!! But i know it's because I am having a pile of creamy cm, and like you every time I feel anything down there I am convinced it's bleeding....
> 
> Not yet thank god, knock on wood etc etcClick to expand...
> 
> Oh good! I'm glad I'm not alone. I haven't noticed creamy cm. Mine is more of a clear (kinda looks like ewcm...) Not sure if that's normal or not. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes, I'm having this, too. I had the same with dd, but then it was creamy cm and this time it's often stretchy (not quite ewcm). And yes, of course every time I feel a gush, I freak out a little.


----------



## jcombs35

LittleSpy said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and does anyone else feel "wet" down there? I keep feeling it, and when I do, I"m almost certain I'm bleeding, but when I go check, there's nothing. It's so odd....
> 
> You have no idea how glad I am you have said this because YES!!!! But i know it's because I am having a pile of creamy cm, and like you every time I feel anything down there I am convinced it's bleeding....
> 
> Not yet thank god, knock on wood etc etcClick to expand...
> 
> Oh good! I'm glad I'm not alone. I haven't noticed creamy cm. Mine is more of a clear (kinda looks like ewcm...) Not sure if that's normal or not. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm having this, too. I had the same with dd, but then it was creamy cm and this time it's often stretchy (not quite ewcm). And yes, of course every time I feel a gush, I freak out a little.Click to expand...

You're right. It's not quite ewcm, but that's the closest I could get to describing i t. And mine is usually kind of stretchy. Since it wasn't "creamy" I wasn't sure if it was normal. lol


----------



## megN1117

I've been having the same wetness since 3dpo. It varies between thick, stretchy and white to clear and slippery. From everything I've read it's totally normal. Here's hoping!


----------



## lilyc

yay for April babes! due April 10 :]


----------



## mummyconfused

6wks today. Yay


----------



## Sammy2012

can i join.. Im due the 2nd APRIL... :happydance:


----------



## mummyconfused

**Updated front page** Woow ladies

907 posts and only starting lol April is a lucky month

How is everyone?

AFM - NO sickness for me today thank god..... MEXICAN FOR DINNER YAYAYAYAYAYAYAAYAYAYAY

Welcome all the new ladies


----------



## mummyconfused

74 of us so far WOW


----------



## CandyApple19

lucky you, i feel sick every morning at least...


----------



## melissasbump

Ive not felt particularly sick at all so far either, it was so awful with my ds every day im not sick at the mo im very grateful!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I feel so :sick: truly hoping I'm not sick when my gran comes :nope: 

Hope your all well and :hugs: to all suffering morning sickness I forgot how horrid it is....and that horrible taste in the mouth yuck!!! :sick:


----------



## doggylover

Ttc jones glad I am not the only one in hip pain!!

I did another test today...:blush::blush::blush: an frer and the test line was darker and thicker than the control! Just checking my little poppyseed is still in there!

What does everyone call their bump-to-be? With my nephew, we called my SIL bump Stanley! At the minute oh and I are calling our little one poppy, because he/she is poppyseed size. I don't fancy getting to the point where we have to call the bump banana or anything though!!


----------



## Ambivalent

Most of our April babies will be Aries btw. If you believe in that sort of thing. :) 

A question for those of you who tracked your bbt during TTC, have you stopped now? Or do you keep obsessing over temperatures for a while longer? 

My temp dropped a bit today, but not below cover line. Don't know if it means anything significant or if that's what will happen for the next 9 months?


----------



## Ambivalent

doggylover said:


> What does everyone call their bump-to-be? With my nephew, we called my SIL bump Stanley! At the minute oh and I are calling our little one poppy, because he/she is poppyseed size. I don't fancy getting to the point where we have to call the bump banana or anything though!!

We're calling it the belly monster. :haha: The last one (which we lost) was called lentil, for the same reason you're calling yours poppy.


----------



## CandyApple19

stop temping! it makes ya panic over nothing <3......

we call our splat <3


----------



## doggylover

Belly monster and splat are so cute!! I think oh and I need to figure out a good name. I would actually stick with poppy for the whole time but my brothers dog is called poppy...

I was temping, but as I was away with friends over the weekend I didn't want to whip out my thermometer so I missed one and have now given up! I know what you mean though, I just wanted to keep checking everything. But I agree with candy- it definitely makes you panic!


----------



## CandyApple19

i stopped temping once i got a undoubtable :bfp:


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> **Updated front page** Woow ladies
> 
> 907 posts and only starting lol April is a lucky month
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> AFM - NO sickness for me today thank god..... MEXICAN FOR DINNER YAYAYAYAYAYAYAAYAYAYAY
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies

Mexican/spicy food = :sick:


----------



## CandyApple19

I want a egg and sausage mcmufffinnnn


----------



## nimbec

I'm still guilty of temping...not everyday but every few - paranoya i guess as i figure if temp drops that means preogesterone has dropped and therefore may need some supplementation from doc's - i know i'm probably on over kill!! I'm addicted and ....i still poas too grrr last day of poas today though as really no need now as its clearly a bfp!

Just off to get my beta done again :)


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> 74 of us so far WOW

Wow. That is a lot, and there are probably many more to come!!


----------



## CandyApple19

defo overkill lmao, TRY RELAX. i gave up once i saw the pregnancy on ultrasound, it calmed me right down :) xxx


----------



## jcombs35

What to do what to do. I have 2 tests left and 4 days til doctor! haha


----------



## CandyApple19

LOL, oh no!


----------



## ukgirl23

we're calling ours, bean, His parents think it's hilarious.

well I woke up feeling good now the dizziness is starting and empty tummy sicky feeling..

74 new bumps!! wow that is a lot! Must be the time of year for it... This is my 3rd baby and all my babies have been conceived in August, my kids both have birthdays in may (because I went over my due date) so both my kids are taurus, I'm Aries and my LO is due on my birthday so another Aries for our house! We are head strong and stubborn! lol


anyone else's lo due on the 16th?


----------



## ukgirl23

candyapple I love your little scan pic <3 xx


----------



## CandyApple19

Thankyou Ukgirl!!! <3 *hugs* im so proud of my little bubble...amazing how you can get excited over something 8mms big..LOLOLOL.


----------



## doggylover

CandyApple19 said:


> defo overkill lmao, TRY RELAX. i gave up once i saw the pregnancy on ultrasound, it calmed me right down :) xxx

Once I get a scan I will definitely relax, but that probably won't be until 12 weeks which is seven weeks away!!! Ahhhhh, I dunno how I can make it until then, it seems so long away.

I'm doing my digi later this week just to see the 3+ (hopefully!)


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> we're calling ours, bean, His parents think it's hilarious.
> 
> well I woke up feeling good now the dizziness is starting and empty tummy sicky feeling..
> 
> 74 new bumps!! wow that is a lot! *Must be the time of year for it.*.. This is my 3rd baby and all my babies have been conceived in August, my kids both have birthdays in may (because I went over my due date) so both my kids are taurus, I'm Aries and my LO is due on my birthday so another Aries for our house! We are head strong and stubborn! lol
> 
> 
> anyone else's lo due on the 16th?

I find this absolutely hilarious. We had a horrible storm come through here at the end of June. Our power was out for 10 days during a horrible heat wave. One day, MIL and I were talking and we wondered how many babies would be born in 9 months.... I conceived while the power was out.....:rofl:


----------



## CandyApple19

lmfao...the irony...gotta do something while nothing is working :D ;-) hahaa


----------



## jcombs35

Yep! I was just thinking about it, and I looked at my mom and said, "Oh, I'm one of _those_!" lol


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs :haha: that's so funny! I bet you are unbelievably glad the pow was out now!!!!

I just bought the pregnancy bible for my kindle to read while I'm on holiday! It was £13 (kindle price, dread to think what the print price is!) but I'm excited! Want to start reading it now....


----------



## Ambivalent

I'll try to stop if you will, nimbec :) 
I am already on daily progesterone pessaries, so I imagine my temperature is probably irrelevant anyway. Don't you think? 

I'll try to start obsessing about something else instead, like weight or vitamins or something. :) Bizarrely, I am 1 kg lighter than I was last week.


----------



## jcombs35

Yes I am doggylover!


----------



## MelBear

Can i join?? Got my BFP on Thursday :happydance:
Think i'm due 10th April .. so excited!!!!!! :yipee:

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i'm so happy :happydance:

Congratulations to all of you ladies :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Welcome Melbear!


----------



## nimbec

Ambivalant good idea WELL i'm not doing any more now for a while!! maybe i'll do 1 per week until scan date. Yes i agree if your taking prog supplement your temps should be up anyway - so good reason not to bother. Gosh its so addictive!!!!!!!!!!!!!

welcome welbear :flower:

jcombs how funny!!! 

Well i've had beta taken today one more friday .....fx


----------



## doggylover

Welcome mel bear and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies can I join u?? Got my BFP on Friday right after having a dnc with no af in between so I'm counting my pregnancy from dnc day so id be due 16th April, but think it might be wrong as I got 2-3 wks yest on a digi At 13dpo so think I'm probably around 4 wks.. Getting bloods this and next wk to make sure everything is going the way it should...xx


----------



## doggylover

Welcome and congrats Cheryl!!


----------



## MelBear

Thank you everyone :) so excited to be on this AMAZING journey with you all :)

Quick question .. is it normal for my doctor to say that they won't perform a blood test to confirm the pregnancy??


----------



## doggylover

Absolutely. My doctor was happy that I had taken 3 tests before, so as long as you have taken a few tests I think they are happy enough as hpt are so reliable these days.


----------



## MelBear

Phew .. just thought i'd check :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Mel they will only take a blood test if they think its necassary to monitor hcg levels - ie if you have had a previos misscarrage or ectopic. Don't panic!!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm only getting mines done cos I I'm pg so quickly after a mc. Xx


----------



## MelBear

Thanks guys :)


----------



## Laubull

MelBear I get an early scan at 7 weeks because of an ectopic but frustratingly they won't do my bloods till then! I tested again this morning though and got 2-3 weeks on a digital, yeaaa!

Someone asked about temping, I still am, just as a reassurance 

x


----------



## nimbec

Yay laubull 2-3 weeks whoo hoo that means all going in correct direction!! Do you have a date for your scan? Mines 24th I'll be 7+5 I can't believe ordinarily you'd have to wait until 12 weeks lol how are you feeling?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm getting a scan on the 22nd think il be around 6 wks. X


----------



## nimbec

Yey Cheryl fx all goes well for you!! How are you feeling?


----------



## LittleSpy

jcombs35 said:


> You're right. It's not quite ewcm, but that's the closest I could get to describing i t. And mine is usually kind of stretchy. Since it wasn't "creamy" I wasn't sure if it was normal. lol

Well, just because I have it certainly doesn't make it normal. :haha:



melissasbump said:


> Ive not felt particularly sick at all so far either, it was so awful with my ds every day im not sick at the mo im very grateful!

Yay! I haven't felt sick since last Monday but I'm feeling a bit of queasiness creeping up on me this morning. Noooo!



doggylover said:


> What does everyone call their bump-to-be? With my nephew, we called my SIL bump Stanley! At the minute oh and I are calling our little one poppy, because he/she is poppyseed size. I don't fancy getting to the point where we have to call the bump banana or anything though!!

We're calling this one Deuce right now. We called Maisie "Cleatus (the fetus)" pretty much my entire pregnancy.



Ambivalent said:


> A question for those of you who tracked your bbt during TTC, have you stopped now? Or do you keep obsessing over temperatures for a while longer?

I stopped sometime last week. For me, it was needless hassle and worry.

Whew! I'm finally all caught up. That's the last time I take a break from BNB over most of the weekend! :haha:

Hahaha, I had forgotten how funny(/annoying) coworker reactions can be. I had to let one of my coworkers know I'm pregnant because I needed to change something with my insurance. She said "Oh! Congratulations!..... Um... I guess." :rofl: I had to reassure her that it was good news. :haha: With dd, the question I found most annoying was, "Were you trying?" I mean, really? Is that somehow your business? Would you like details? Here, have a look at my chart!


----------



## Laubull

That's what I thought Nimbec, hopefully it'll carry on that way and not be ectopic. I've got my first scan on 19th August, by my lmp I'll be 7 weeks but according to when I ovulated more like 6+3, not sure if that's too early for a heartbeat?

I'm still feeling like I'm hungover and so tired! I've also noticed I can't stop eating and never seem to get full, oh dear weight gain here I come!!

How are you feeling Nimbec?

X


----------



## CherylC3

nimbec said:


> Yey Cheryl fx all goes well for you!! How are you feeling?

Thanks I'm ok feel hungover tho lol... Just got all the usual symtoms my bbs :holly: are killing me lol..x


----------



## ukgirl23

jcombs35 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> we're calling ours, bean, His parents think it's hilarious.
> 
> well I woke up feeling good now the dizziness is starting and empty tummy sicky feeling..
> 
> 74 new bumps!! wow that is a lot! *Must be the time of year for it.*.. This is my 3rd baby and all my babies have been conceived in August, my kids both have birthdays in may (because I went over my due date) so both my kids are taurus, I'm Aries and my LO is due on my birthday so another Aries for our house! We are head strong and stubborn! lol
> 
> 
> anyone else's lo due on the 16th?
> 
> I find this absolutely hilarious. We had a horrible storm come through here at the end of June. Our power was out for 10 days during a horrible heat wave. One day, MIL and I were talking and we wondered how many babies would be born in 9 months.... I conceived while the power was out.....:rofl:Click to expand...


haha I love that!! Powercut baby!! :haha:


@Candyapple.. haha I can totally understand being in love with something only 8mm big! 


We just took a trip to toys r us to buy my daughter the new barbie on her motor bike doll, she's been after for ages. 

I managed to get a good look around the baby section :D 

My sickness is much better today, mainly just dizzy <3


----------



## jcombs35

Mel, let me tell ya, it is completely "normal" for a doctor to not do blood test. Perhaps insane, but not normal. The day my digi came back "pregnant", I went to get it confirmed, and their urine test said negative. I whipped out my digi to show her, and she got irritated, slammed her test down in front of me, telling me it was impossible for me to be pregnant given my timing, and that her test was more accurate than mine. She wouldn't even explain why I had gotten 6 other bfp's! Going back Friday....

littlespy, I know what you mean! But I think if a few of us have it, together, that makes it normal! lol


----------



## jcombs35

I keep feeling hungover too! I was having awful headaches for a couple days, but they've eased up. Now they're just enough to make me groggy. Food aversions this time around are insane, and yet I'm starving. Extremely tired. But I'll take all of these symptoms over AF anyday!!


----------



## Mommyx1311

Hi Ladies! 
Feeling very sick today :sick: But I welcome it, just think of it as my little bean saying "hey!" lol. I had 1 pregnancy test left and I just took it, no more POAS for me lol this is my result woo hoo! Hope all is well with you ladies!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







5weeks.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## daisyr21

23Sparkle said:


> Hi! I tested August 2nd but at night around 10:45pm I know you're suppose to test in the morning but a friend of mine bought me the test and made me take it :) the lines showed right away as you can see by the pic on my profile, I was shocked, had no clue I was preggo, I thought I was out...
> 
> Symptoms so far are very mild. I get nausea when my stomach is empty, so I have to eat something right away, some smells are getting to me, I had a hard time being at the grocery store the other day. All I want to eat is spicy food, jalapenos yum! Anything sweet I can't handle just feels like its been doubled with sugar ewwww...
> 
> I cramp every now and then, sometimes I don't feel like im preggo...sometimes im tired sometimes I have so much energy, weird...
> 
> Why would the lines on test be so dark?


I know exactly what you mean! I'm so up and down these days. On the days I don't feel preggo, i want to run out to the store and get a pregnancy test to make everything is ok. I have also have been craving spicy food. Can't get enough of it! :) Glad to know there is someone else in the same boat as me :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh my, my pants are so tight today! And they're my fat pants! :blush: Stupid bloating. Don't make me break out the belly band already! :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

ha we saw a belly band in new look today and my fiance thought it was for hiding the bump and he was going.. oh no don't look at my naked bump!! haaha what a spoon! 

if you are in the uk when is your first midwife/gp appointment? 

I called to book myself in for a check up today and they booked me in for the 5th of October with is when I'm 12 weeks... I'm a bit worried that it's so late :/


----------



## CandyApple19

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ lmao ukgirl! thats funny <3


----------



## nimbec

Mommy FAB line!! mine looked very simular to that today too :happydance:

Laubull i'm keeping everything crossed for you! I'm also totally shattered so tired i can hardly keep my eyes open in the afternoons and i generally feel bleugh but not sick quite yet...

Yup i'm starving all the time too and am craving spicey things....but hey i don't mind and if i put a bit of weight on i can loose it afterwards. I go on the basis that if my body is craving it then it must need it atm...haha well thats my excuse anyway!!


----------



## ladykara

I was reading this thread last night thinking I may be in this group and I can confirm this afternoon I am indeed pregnant. due the 10th of April but a little nervous after having a molar pregnancy in Jan this year, I got the all the clear and told I can start trying the 1st of August but me and my husband decided to try once a little earlier on the 19th of july as it was my birthday, so glad we did.

I see some ladies here are pregnant also with their rainbow babies... X


----------



## nimbec

Welcome ladykara and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## ladykara

Thank you honey, over the moon to be here 

Does anyone know if April 2013 looks like to be a baby boom month ? 

Wishing everyone a very healthy and easy 9/ 10 months... X


----------



## Carebearbaby

I am 5 weeks today and I have just noticed a tiny amount of brown spotting. This is our first baby, its taken us 2 years to get here and one round of IVF. I am so scared. Called nurse and she just said to monitor it as spotting can be perfectly normal and not to worry about it - just wondered what other peoples experiences were :cry:


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I have my first appointment at 6+3 and then they will give me my first antenatal appointment for week 8. I'm going to ask for an early scan as well.

So funny about your oh!

So I ended up herding some cows down the road today, and one started running at me and I suddenly thought "what the hell am I doing?! I'm pregnant and chasing cows!" I will definitely be being a little more careful from now on!


----------



## Sorsha

Five weeks! :happydance:

Welcome to the newbies! April is obviously a popular month. Lots of spring babies! :)

I'm feeling really hungry today, for the first time in at least a week. Even though I've already eaten a fair bit this morning. But then, when I did eat a little more about an hour ago, I started feeling queasy. Body, make up your mind!

Not craving anything in particular yet, though.

Have you all gotten any pregnancy books? I did a lot of scouring of reviews before we even started TTC and picked up The Mommy MD Guide to Pregnancy and Birth and the Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy. Mayo one's a little more clinical, Mommy MD more personable, but I like both. Would really like to find a good dad-pregnancy book, though--everything out there seems to be kind of patronizing.


----------



## doggylover

Gena I am jealous you have progressed to Appleseed territory! I can't wait until tomorrow!

I just bought the pregnancy bible today, only read up to the start of first trimester as I want to save it for holiday. Got my oh the expectant fathers guide lol. It's written by a man and very funny!! Might have a look at mommy md as well, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover!! are you mad! cows and horses scare the crap out of me! I would have died of one chased me!! lol xx


----------



## ladykara

Carebearbaby- it won't matter what anyone says u will worry . but I can give you a positive story. I bleed for weeks with my daughter, at one stage I was in the bath thinking this was the end, major cramps too.Turns out it was bruising to the uterus and Some of the lining was coming away, I only stopped at 12 weeks.She is now a healthy 22 month toddler. Bleeding doesn't always mean the end of a pregnancy, they say bed rest makes no difference but I think it's what helped me, I just stayed in bed for a few weeks x


----------



## Carebearbaby

ladykara said:


> Carebearbaby- it won't matter what anyone says u will worry . but I can give you a positive story. I bleed for weeks with my daughter, at one stage I was in the bath thinking this was the end, major cramps too.Turns out it was bruising to the uterus and Some of the lining was coming away, I only stopped at 12 weeks.She is now a healthy 22 month toddler. Bleeding doesn't always mean the end of a pregnancy, they say bed rest makes no difference but I think it's what helped me, I just stayed in bed for a few weeks x

Thank you ladykara - a positive story is just what I needed. I think I am overly worrying right now, it was only a tiny amount and brown. It seems to have cleared up, so fingers crossed it stays away. I'm going to try and relax and distract my mind. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! Just got back from my first doctor visit and wouldn't you know I am indeed pregnant----as if I didn't "get it" with the 9 pregnancy tests I took!:haha:

She set my first ultrasound for the end of this month~ I should be about 8weeks 2 days!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing ok and feeling great!!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> lol doggylover!! are you mad! cows and horses scare the crap out of me! I would have died of one chased me!! lol xx

 I am a country girl so used to big animals, and I have ridden for years. It was either face the cows or sit in a traffic jam for...well I don't now how long but nobody else was making any move to sort it out!!! 

Carebearbaby I can only echo what ladykara said; no stories will put your mind 100% at ease, but my SIL bled for weeks with my gorgeous, 14 month old nephew.


----------



## jcombs35

Carebearbaby said:


> I am 5 weeks today and I have just noticed a tiny amount of brown spotting. This is our first baby, its taken us 2 years to get here and one round of IVF. I am so scared. Called nurse and she just said to monitor it as spotting can be perfectly normal and not to worry about it - just wondered what other peoples experiences were :cry:

:hugs: Don't worry. I had spotting that lasted almost 20 days, and it was bright red! And according to all my tests, I am still pregnant! The line has even gotten darker. A lot of women experience some kind of spotting. I'm sure you will be fine! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daisyr21

Hang in there carebearbaby, you will see everything will turn out just fine.

I'm feeling ok, bloated, a little bit of tightness around lower abs and some back cramps. Still getting sleepy often but not as bad as last week. By the way is anyone having strange dreams? Every time I get some sleep I have weirdo dreams about random things.. They are weird


----------



## ladykara

Brown is old blood, and sometimes after a slight bleed you could have brown discharge for weeks... I was still having brown discharge for another 3 weeks after. No matter what we all turn into knicker checkers though out our pregnancy ....we will soon start worrying about leaking fluid... And knicker checking for that.... It's never ending !! P.s ph paper helps when that time comes.x


----------



## kalamazoo247

April 10th


----------



## Carebearbaby

ladykara said:


> Brown is old blood, and sometimes after a slight bleed you could have brown discharge for weeks... I was still having brown discharge for another 3 weeks after. No matter what we all turn into knicker checkers though out our pregnancy ....we will soon start worrying about leaking fluid... And knicker checking for that.... It's never ending !! P.s ph paper helps when that time comes.x

Ha, ha yes I can relate to that I am queen of knicker checking I've been doing it for the past 2 years whilst TTC, so why did I think it would be different after my first BFP!!

Thank you to everybody that has posted a message of support I really appreciate that - I've dragged myself out of bed and going to try and be all positive again.

In the past hour I have read far too many things about miscarriage, even convinced myself that my boobs don't hurt as much as they did over the weekend - I keep having to squeeze them! Oh roll on 2 weeks when we can have the first scan!!! :dohh:


----------



## CandyApple19

im still spotting here and there......i get some bad cramping, which i get confused with sciatica....its a bit unpleasant...but i have a pink of pink spotting at least once a day without fail....its not as bad as it was now though, and i know ive not miscarried. 11 days til we see our baby and heartbeat!


----------



## Carebearbaby

CandyApple19 said:


> im still spotting here and there......i get some bad cramping, which i get confused with sciatica....its a bit unpleasant...but i have a pink of pink spotting at least once a day without fail....its not as bad as it was now though, and i know ive not miscarried. 11 days til we see our baby and heartbeat!

Thanks CandyApple - have you already had a scan then or do you keep testing to know that you are still pregnant? :hugs:


----------



## TeAmo

Ive got cramping again. Feels stronger this time.

I am seriously more worried this time round than last! xx


----------



## CandyApple19

they scanned me on friday and saw no source of the bleeding, and then they said they'd rescan in two weeks to see a heartbeat to double check everything is ok. 
Because i miscarried in may, i know that id have to be bleeding ALOT more than i have been and its like a minature labour....if it gets worse before 17th then i go back...:|


----------



## Carebearbaby

CandyApple19 said:


> they scanned me on friday and saw no source of the bleeding, and then they said they'd rescan in two weeks to see a heartbeat to double check everything is ok.
> Because i miscarried in may, i know that id have to be bleeding ALOT more than i have been and its like a minature labour....if it gets worse before 17th then i go back...:|

Thanks CandyApple - mine has now turned light pink, but that also sounds similar to yours. I guess all I can do is keep monitoring it and if it gets worse ask for a scan. I wish you all the luck with yours as well :hugs: I thought the TWW was bad, this is hell!


----------



## doggylover

Aww I'm sorry so many ladies are spotting and cramping. Sending lots of love and sticky baby thoughts your way.


----------



## LittleSpy

Carebearbaby said:


> Thank you ladykara - a positive story is just what I needed. I think I am overly worrying right now, it was only a tiny amount and brown. It seems to have cleared up, so fingers crossed it stays away. I'm going to try and relax and distract my mind. Thank you :hugs:

I had brown and pink bleeding with dd around 9 weeks. Irritated cervix from dtd, I assume. But I remember how freaked out I was. I cried all night. About absolutely nothing. :dohh:



TeAmo said:


> Ive got cramping again. Feels stronger this time.
> 
> I am seriously more worried this time round than last! xx

I'm more worried, too! I should be celebrating my lack of symptoms but it freaks me the crap out! My last :witch: was very weird. 3 days late (very unlike me) and only lasted 3 days instead of the usual 6 (crazy!). I keep freaking myself out about a potential ectopic pregnancy or something. But I know it's just me being stupid because I tested from 6dpo on and got a bfn one time at 10dpo and a super faint bfp 3 hours later. Lines have been progressing nicely since then. No real reason to think anything is wrong. I guess it's just our nature to worry about our children.

Nesting has kicked in about 7 months early for me. :rofl: This weekend I scoured 2 rooms of my house (all I had time for!) and today I'm doing some major clean-up at work. Never been this motivated to get stuff done a on a Monday before. :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

I think its just normal cramps for early preggo. I was due on today... could be the reason!?

xx


----------



## TeAmo

TeAmo said:


> Ive got cramping again. Feels stronger this time.
> 
> I am seriously more worried this time round than last! xx

I'm more worried, too! I should be celebrating my lack of symptoms but it freaks me the crap out! My last :witch: was very weird. 3 days late (very unlike me) and only lasted 3 days instead of the usual 6 (crazy!). I keep freaking myself out about a potential ectopic pregnancy or something. But I know it's just me being stupid because I tested from 6dpo on and got a bfn one time at 10dpo and a super faint bfp 3 hours later. Lines have been progressing nicely since then. No real reason to think anything is wrong. I guess it's just our nature to worry about our children.[/QUOTE]


Yeah I had no symptoms really maybe some are in my head but this cramping definitely is not. I got slight cramping with my son if I remember correctly just before my BFP because i remember thinking AF was coming. 

My boobs are a bit sore, no sickness but some heartburn. 

Urgh, I hate this part. I am trying to stay positive. I also have no real reason to worry, everything seems fine I just keep thinking something will happen xx


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> Yeah I had no symptoms really maybe some are in my head but this cramping definitely is not. I got slight cramping with my son if I remember correctly just before my BFP because i remember thinking AF was coming.
> 
> My boobs are a bit sore, no sickness but some heartburn.
> 
> Urgh, I hate this part. I am trying to stay positive. I also have no real reason to worry, everything seems fine I just keep thinking something will happen xx

I have very, very faint/dull cramping but the tww has taught me that's pretty normal for me after ovulation, pregnant or not. I had really super sharp (very painful) cramping 6-8dpo and I assume that was implantation. But since then hardly noticeable, really.

With dd, I remember cramping just like AF was coming for the first couple weeks after my bfp, and then dull stretchy type cramps and twinges after that. For a long time. I haven't had those twinges this time.

See, you're worried about cramping and I"m worried about not cramping! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## jcombs35

Oh I just went to the bathroom and saw some pink/red spotting! I think yall talked me into it! Will continue to monitor.....Spotting sucks!


----------



## Carebearbaby

jcombs35 said:


> Oh I just went to the bathroom and saw some pink/red spotting! I think yall talked me into it! Will continue tomonitor.....Spotting sucks!

Oh jcombs35 not you too, fingers crossed it nothing, positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## babybeebee79

I got AF. I'm devastated.


----------



## jcombs35

Carebearbaby said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I just went to the bathroom and saw some pink/red spotting! I think yall talked me into it! Will continue tomonitor.....Spotting sucks!
> 
> Oh jcombs35 not you too, fingers crossed it nothing, positive thoughts :hugs:Click to expand...

I know! And my poas craziness was just ebbing too! :dohh: Now I want to go nuts on them!


----------



## jcombs35

I'm not extremely worried cause it did get fairly heavy there for a while and I was still pregnant. So as long as this doesn't flare back up real bad, I think I'll be okay.


----------



## prickly

Horrendous! I'm spotting tonight...:( just been to loo and light pink blood when wiping...:( :( :(


----------



## jcombs35

wth is UP with all of us spotting?? Quit it spotting!


----------



## jcombs35

babybeebee79 said:


> I got AF. I'm devastated.

:hugs::hugs:So sorry babe. I know that feeling all too well.:cry:


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs :growlmad::growlmad: I hate that you are spotting again. I hope that's all you get, and it's over soon.

In fact same to all ladies :hugs: 

We are a spotty little group of ladies!


----------



## Carebearbaby

jcombs35 said:


> I'm not extremely worried cause it did get fairly heavy there for a while and I was still pregnant. So as long as this doesn't flare back up real bad, I think I'll be okay.

Have you experienced this with your other pregnancies then? X


----------



## prickly

This spotting has me worried now...crampy a little...please please not another m/c!!!


----------



## 3boysandprego

Hey :) Due on April 14 2013........have a couple of worries to share......


----------



## jcombs35

Carebearbaby said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not extremely worried cause it did get fairly heavy there for a while and I was still pregnant. So as long as this doesn't flare back up real bad, I think I'll be okay.
> 
> Have you experienced this with your other pregnancies then? XClick to expand...

No, not at all! That's why I freaked out when it first started. But since it did start with this one, I'm still getting fairly dark lines considering AF isn't due til Friday. Like a week before it stopped last time I had it, it got kinda "heavy" for 2 days and came with cramping. But I got a positive digi after it stopped, so I think I'm okay. In this is just when I wipe this time. 

I'm hoping it goes away for all of us!!


----------



## jcombs35

So I've been thinking, you know how when women are around each other and their AF's sync up? Is that what we're doing with our spotting?


----------



## jcombs35

prickly said:


> Horrendous! I'm spotting tonight...:( just been to loo and light pink blood when wiping...:( :( :(

:hugs: Hang in there. Seems like a few of us have spotting today. You're not alone, and we're all worried. Prayers for all of us!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## jcombs35

3boysandprego said:


> Hey :) Due on April 14 2013........have a couple of worries to share......

Welcome! I think I'm due on the 13th. Share away! We seem to have a spotting crises on our hands right now, so we're all worried about that!


----------



## mummyconfused

Looks like we have all pretty much had spotting. 

I spotted last week after DTD and it turned out to be cervixs. Us showed no source of bleeding

Hope all you ladies are ok

Jcombs - any more spotting?

Prickly - how is everything?


----------



## jcombs35

Just a little bit of brownish pink when I wiped just now. Just a tiny little speck.


----------



## jcombs35

Ummm.... hmmmm... I just took my last digital I had here to put my mind at ease. It came back "not pregnant." What in the world?


----------



## Jlud

Hello everyone! I'll know more when I see the doctor, but for now, I'm going off what the computer calculates. It says I am due April 10-13, depending on the website:winkwink: YAY APRIL!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyconfused

Hopes all well. Have you poas lately?


----------



## mummyconfused

Jlud said:


> Hello everyone! I'll know more when I see the doctor, but for now, I'm going off what the computer calculates. It says I am due April 10-13, depending on the website:winkwink: YAY APRIL!!!!:happydance:

Congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> Ummm.... hmmmm... I just took my last digital I had here to put my mind at ease. It came back "not pregnant." What in the world?

OMG OMG OMG NO! Was your pee diluted? Try a different test! :hug: :(


----------



## Jlud

Sorry to jump in like this, but I just read some of your posts; I'll be praying that your symptoms are nothing major and will pass, and you'll go on to have happy, healthy babies!:hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm.... hmmmm... I just took my last digital I had here to put my mind at ease. It came back "not pregnant." What in the world?
> 
> OMG OMG OMG NO! Was your pee diluted? Try a different test! :hug: :(Click to expand...

I'm not even panicked yet... think I'm kinda shocked.... it very well could have been diluted. It looked almost clear. And I don't have to pee yet, so I have to wait. Also, I had set it down on the bathroom sink, and when I picked it up, water was dripping off it, so apparently it had sat in a puddle of water for 3 minutes. Could that have affected it?


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm.... hmmmm... I just took my last digital I had here to put my mind at ease. It came back "not pregnant." What in the world?
> 
> OMG OMG OMG NO! Was your pee diluted? Try a different test! :hug: :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even panicked yet... think I'm kinda shocked.... it very well could have been diluted. It looked almost clear. And I don't have to pee yet, so I have to wait. Also, I had set it down on the bathroom sink, and when I picked it up, water was dripping off it, so apparently it had sat in a puddle of water for 3 minutes. Could that have affected it?Click to expand...

Maybe..... I'd test again later or even tomorrow. I'm thinking of you hun


----------



## jcombs35

:cry:I can't believe this! I FINALLY let my guard down and let myself start to believe this is it, and now this! I know one test that may have been diluted isn't a sure sign, and I shouldn't be upset until I have a better reason to be, but I am very worried. My gut says to go take another test immediately, but I'm scared it will be too diluted as well, and I just don't trust those darned lines!!!:hissy:


----------



## jcombs35

Okay. I couldn't wait. I just took the last test in my house. I have one more minute before I check. I'm not out yet. I'm not out yet. I'm not out yet....


----------



## jcombs35

Um, there is a line. Someone please tell me I'm not completely nutso!!! :wacko:
And question. The longer this test sits, the darker it gets. Does this mean anything? Because last time I was getting a million negative tests, no matter how long they sat, nothing ever showed up...

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture195.jpg


----------



## Ambivalent

jcombs35 said:


> Um, there is a line. Someone please tell me I'm not completely nutso!!! :wacko:
> And question. The longer this test sits, the darker it gets. Does this mean anything? Because last time I was getting a million negative tests, no matter how long they sat, nothing ever showed up...
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture195.jpg

That's a line. And the fact that it gets darker must be a good thing. If there was no hcg, there would be no line, right? If the urine was diluted and then sat in water, I am sure that affected the results. 

Try not to worry, but do another digital test tomorrow morning with fmu just to make sure. :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Sorry about that everyone. I just freaked. At first, I was calm, then within 5 minutes of saying I wasn't panicked, I was freaking out! I am calm again. I have a brain, and I have my gut instinct. My brain says, I should have waited to take that test since my urine was so clear. My gut instinct says I'm pregnant. And I took another test that has a line. I think I'm okay now......


----------



## jcombs35

Ambivalent said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Um, there is a line. Someone please tell me I'm not completely nutso!!! :wacko:
> And question. The longer this test sits, the darker it gets. Does this mean anything? Because last time I was getting a million negative tests, no matter how long they sat, nothing ever showed up...
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture195.jpg
> 
> That's a line. And the fact that it gets darker must be a good thing. If there was no hcg, there would be no line, right? If the urine was diluted and then sat in water, I am sure that affected the results.
> 
> Try not to worry, but do another digital test tomorrow morning with fmu just to make sure. :hugs:Click to expand...

That's what I"m thinking. Either your body produces hcg, or it doesn't, and I've had 18 positive tests. I'm obviously producing it. I have also stopped all medications as of 3 weeks ago, so I'm certain there is nothing else causing this. :wacko:

Why can't the 10th just hurry up???


----------



## mummyconfused

prickly said:


> This spotting has me worried now...crampy a little...please please not another m/c!!!




jcombs35 said:


> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Um, there is a line. Someone please tell me I'm not completely nutso!!! :wacko:
> And question. The longer this test sits, the darker it gets. Does this mean anything? Because last time I was getting a million negative tests, no matter how long they sat, nothing ever showed up...
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture195.jpg
> 
> That's a line. And the fact that it gets darker must be a good thing. If there was no hcg, there would be no line, right? If the urine was diluted and then sat in water, I am sure that affected the results.
> 
> Try not to worry, but do another digital test tomorrow morning with fmu just to make sure. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I"m thinking. Either your body produces hcg, or it doesn't, and I've had 18 positive tests. I'm obviously producing it. I have also stopped all medications as of 3 weeks ago, so I'm certain there is nothing else causing this. :wacko:
> 
> Why can't the 10th just hurry up???Click to expand...

I'm going to give you my honest opinion. I really appreciated it when I went through similar. Please don't take offense please. 

That test is lighter, and the digital does now say 'not pregnant' it could be that your urine Is very diluted. But you would expect them to get darker even if just a tad.

Saying that I truelly pray your bean is growing healthily and this is just one of those unexplainable pregnancy things xxxx


----------



## Ambivalent

mummyconfused said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> This spotting has me worried now...crampy a little...please please not another m/c!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Um, there is a line. Someone please tell me I'm not completely nutso!!! :wacko:
> And question. The longer this test sits, the darker it gets. Does this mean anything? Because last time I was getting a million negative tests, no matter how long they sat, nothing ever showed up...
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture195.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> That's a line. And the fact that it gets darker must be a good thing. If there was no hcg, there would be no line, right? If the urine was diluted and then sat in water, I am sure that affected the results.
> 
> Try not to worry, but do another digital test tomorrow morning with fmu just to make sure. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I"m thinking. Either your body produces hcg, or it doesn't, and I've had 18 positive tests. I'm obviously producing it. I have also stopped all medications as of 3 weeks ago, so I'm certain there is nothing else causing this. :wacko:
> 
> Why can't the 10th just hurry up???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to give you my honest opinion. I really appreciated it when I went through similar. Please don't take offense please.
> 
> That test is lighter, and the digital does now say 'not pregnant' it could be that your urine Is very diluted. But you would expect them to get darker even if just a tad.Click to expand...

I agree, but still not necessarily cause for concern yet. 

I got my first positive on Friday. On Saturday I had no line at all with FMU, but I have been knocking back (pretend) wine spritsers until 2am, so it was pretty much just soda coming through at 7am. The line was back the next day. 

If you can't wait until tomorrow, try not to drink too much and hold it for as long as you can before doing another test. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ambivalent

On another topic, how do I get one of those lovely day trackers in my signature? And can somebody tell me what a rainbow baby is? 

I am an amateur.


----------



## mummyconfused

Click on somebody ticker you like. It will take you to the site and then you fill in your details. It will give you a BBCode. Copy and paste in your signature


"Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope. (meaning a baby after a miscarriage)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Jcombs I hope your test comes up darker very soon, that must have come as quite a shock :hugs: . I truly hope your gut instinct is right.

Loads of hugs all around and to those spoting, hope it stops very soon :hugs:

It was my bday yesterday, and I've eaten to much cake, so healthy eating starts now!! I even had a small bowl of rice and ripped up chicken before bed as I was craving it :dohh:

Hope your all OK my wrists are really hurting as are my lowers down still xxx


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs what's the news today? Really hoping your pee was diluted, and you tested with some good strong stuff this morning. 

I'm very happy today because I have finally progressed out of poppyseed into Appleseed!


----------



## mummyconfused

doggylover said:


> Jacobs what's the news today? Really hoping your pee was diluted, and you tested with some good strong stuff this morning.
> 
> I'm very happy today because I have finally progressed out of poppyseed into Appleseed!

Yay


----------



## Ambivalent

mummyconfused said:


> Click on somebody ticker you like. It will take you to the site and then you fill in your details. It will give you a BBCode. Copy and paste in your signature

Thanks mummyconfused, I'll give it a go. 

I keep getting distracted and browsing this site instead of doing work. All I really want to think about is the bellymonster, work feels like a huge imposition this week. Anybody else being particularly useless since getting the BFP?


----------



## RomaTomato

I can't wait to be an Appleseed!!


----------



## RomaTomato

I have been super useless. We're moving in a week but I can't bring myself to get packing!!


----------



## CherylC3

mummyconfused said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> This spotting has me worried now...crampy a little...please please not another m/c!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Um, there is a line. Someone please tell me I'm not completely nutso!!! :wacko:
> And question. The longer this test sits, the darker it gets. Does this mean anything? Because last time I was getting a million negative tests, no matter how long they sat, nothing ever showed up...
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture195.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> That's a line. And the fact that it gets darker must be a good thing. If there was no hcg, there would be no line, right? If the urine was diluted and then sat in water, I am sure that affected the results.
> 
> Try not to worry, but do another digital test tomorrow morning with fmu just to make sure. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I"m thinking. Either your body produces hcg, or it doesn't, and I've had 18 positive tests. I'm obviously producing it. I have also stopped all medications as of 3 weeks ago, so I'm certain there is nothing else causing this. :wacko:
> 
> Why can't the 10th just hurry up???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to give you my honest opinion. I really appreciated it when I went through similar. Please don't take offense please.
> 
> That test is lighter, and the digital does now say 'not pregnant' it could be that your urine Is very diluted. But you would expect them to get darker even if just a tad.
> 
> Saying that I truelly pray your bean is growing healthily and this is just one of those unexplainable pregnancy things xxxxClick to expand...

Hi jcomb I'm really sorry ur going thru this but I wud call epu to get a scan Hun cos I think u have had a mc I've had 2 and a natural Miscarrage will keep a pos pregnancy test for weeks... Your lines should be getting darker if ur still pg and the digis are very accurate I'm really sorry Hun but I'd get to a Doctor so you can see for sure...xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Ambivalent

Congrats doggylover! 
Hey Roma. I am also at the poppy seed stage - 4 weeks and 2 days - and wishing the days away. 

I think I'll be able to relax a bit more after the 8 week scan which seems years away at this point.


----------



## CherylC3

Ambivalent said:


> Congrats doggylover!
> Hey Roma. I am also at the poppy seed stage - 4 weeks and 2 days - and wishing the days away.
> 
> I think I'll be able to relax a bit more after the 8 week scan which seems years away at this point.

I'm a day behind you :thumbup:


----------



## Carebearbaby

jcombs35 said:


> :cry:I can't believe this! I FINALLY let my guard down and let myself start to believe this is it, and now this! I know one test that may have been diluted isn't a sure sign, and I shouldn't be upset until I have a better reason to be, but I am very worried. My gut says to go take another test immediately, but I'm scared it will be too diluted as well, and I just don't trust those darned lines!!!:hissy:

Jcombs35 - how are you doing this morning? I've just seen your posts from last night, I hope things are looking more positive. Did you have a darker test originally. I haven't spotted over night, but have it in my head that it is because I have been laying down! I raced to Morrisons this morning and I have just tested again (not with first morning urine) and whilst still positive, like you mine is a lot lighter. I have taken a photo - it looks even lighter in the photo though!

I called the IVF clinic first and spoke to the nurse. She has said not to read into anything, it doesn't mean anything and to just monitor the spotting and if it persists to contact them and arrange a slightly earlier scan at about 6 weeks. She said they wouldn't see anything at 5 weeks. She said by what I described that there is nothing to get too concerned about it - obviously it's gone in one ear and out of the other, I am totally freaking out!!

I'm going to call into work and request a duvet day and TRY and chill out.

Prickly - how are you doing today.

Big hugs to everyone with any scary symptoms and lets hope we all hang on in there :hugs: Thank you for everybodies support so far x
 



Attached Files:







BFP 07_08_2012.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RomaTomato

8 weeks seems decades away! I am going to the doc tomorrow to get bloods done, and then on Tuesday we move! It's 2500kms from where we are now so no doctor lined up at the other end yet...perhaps I should call around in the morning and make an appointment.

I had a chemical in June so still on edge a bit. My tests are darkening up wonderfully this time around so that is a bit of comfort until I know my HCG levels are good and after that I hope I can get in for a scan around 7 weeks to see the HB!

I would very much appreciate some morning sickness in the meantime. Sore boobs and a bit more tired than usual but that's about it, I had a bit of cramping earlier but it may have been gas.


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi Cheryl. Fantastic, you and me and Roma can compare symptoms by the day almost. :) Not that I am having any yet, other than really mild nausea at times. What about you? 

I am also hoping for third time lucky.


----------



## CherylC3

Ambivalent said:


> Hi Cheryl. Fantastic, you and me and Roma can compare symptoms by the day almost. :) Not that I am having any yet, other than really mild nausea at times. What about you?
> 
> I am also hoping for third time lucky.

Really sore bbs
Feel hungover
Spotty 
Getting the odd twinge
Only felt sick a cpl times

Got bloods this wk and nest then my 1st scan just over 6 wks on the 22nd... They're just monitoring me cos of my Miscarrages. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

RomaTomato said:


> 8 weeks seems decades away! I am going to the doc tomorrow to get bloods done, and then on Tuesday we move! It's 2500kms from where we are now so no doctor lined up at the other end yet...perhaps I should call around in the morning and make an appointment.
> 
> I had a chemical in June so still on edge a bit. My tests are darkening up wonderfully this time around so that is a bit of comfort until I know my HCG levels are good and after that I hope I can get in for a scan around 7 weeks to see the HB!
> 
> I would very much appreciate some morning sickness in the meantime. Sore boobs and a bit more tired than usual but that's about it, I had a bit of cramping earlier but it may have been gas.

Aw Hun sorry for ur losses I'm also pg after 2 losses hope u get ur early scan I'm getting mines at 6ish wks. Xx


----------



## nimbec

OMG JCoombs I really hope all is ok but i would call the doc or epu asap and get an appt. They can scan and do betas 24 - 48hrs apart and this will tell you what is happening!! I would insist that they do at least the betas for you (can be done from docs surgery or epu) I really am hoping all ok but better to get propper answers hun xx

Hang on in there everyone who is having a hard time!!! I'm terrified of loosing my bean i'm literally counting the days down till my scan!


----------



## doggylover

Carebear I'm glad there was no more spotting overnight, and I wouldn't worry about test being lighter if not with fmu!


----------



## CherylC3

Carebearbaby said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:I can't believe this! I FINALLY let my guard down and let myself start to believe this is it, and now this! I know one test that may have been diluted isn't a sure sign, and I shouldn't be upset until I have a better reason to be, but I am very worried. My gut says to go take another test immediately, but I'm scared it will be too diluted as well, and I just don't trust those darned lines!!!:hissy:
> 
> Jcombs35 - how are you doing this morning? I've just seen your posts from last night, I hope things are looking more positive. Did you have a darker test originally. I haven't spotted over night, but have it in my head that it is because I have been laying down! I raced to Morrisons this morning and I have just tested again (not with first morning urine) and whilst still positive, like you mine is a lot lighter. I have taken a photo - it looks even lighter in the photo though!
> 
> I called the IVF clinic first and spoke to the nurse. She has said not to read into anything, it doesn't mean anything and to just monitor the spotting and if it persists to contact them and arrange a slightly earlier scan at about 6 weeks. She said they wouldn't see anything at 5 weeks. She said by what I described that there is nothing to get too concerned about it - obviously it's gone in one ear and out of the other, I am totally freaking out!!
> 
> I'm going to call into work and request a duvet day and TRY and chill out.
> 
> Prickly - how are you doing today.
> 
> Big hugs to everyone with any scary symptoms and lets hope we all hang on in there :hugs: Thank you for everybodies support so far xClick to expand...


Hope ur ok Hun...:hugs:


----------



## mummyconfused

Jcombs - any news?


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi, can I be added please, my edd is 19th April. Congratulations to you all :flower:


----------



## Cutieluls

jcombs35 said:


> Sorry about that everyone. I just freaked. At first, I was calm, then within 5 minutes of saying I wasn't panicked, I was freaking out! I am calm again. I have a brain, and I have my gut instinct. My brain says, I should have waited to take that test since my urine was so clear. My gut instinct says I'm pregnant. And I took another test that has a line. I think I'm okay now......

I see a line. Very sorry you had such a scare but glad that everything is ok. Also I think trusting your instincts is very important as you know your body best.


----------



## ladykara

Babybeebee- I am so sorry honey .... Are you sure it's your AF? X

Jcombs- did you do a first thing in the morning pee test ? X

Welcome the new ladies xx

I have been feeling a bit sick yesterday and today... And I'm 100% it's a boy... I'm that sure ill eat my own placenta if it's not ..lol that's how sure I am... But will still have a sexing scan ..just to confirm x


----------



## jcombs35

I am out of tests this morning, so I don't know about that. But no more spotting, and my symptoms are still where they were yesterday, which I think were progressing well over the last week. I don't feel any less pregnant. I may have miscarried. Of course I know this is a possibility. I do want to say, I've been using Answer Brand test strips, and they're not that great. It's what I first started out with, and after trying 3 other brands, I had bought another box last week so I could compare. The lines on the most recent box _have_ been darker than the ones I took when I first started. They are still faint, but I haven't even missed an AF yet, and I'm unsure of how far along I actually am. 

Also, I read through the leaflet for the digi, and it says, "Take care not to get the rest of the test stick wet." So there it is. Laying it in a puddle of water more than likely screwed it up. I'm not doing any more tests until I miss AF. This crap is driving me crazy.

My phone has been out for the last week, and they are supposed to be here today to fix it. Hopefully they do get here, because I want to call and at least speak to a nurse to see what they think. I know many of you think I should just go to the er, but I don't want to do that just yet. If I have miscarried, they can't do anything about it, and I'm bound to know for sure in about 3 days anyway. 

I don't think I have though. I'm not in denial. With my other miscarriage, I just knew that's what it was. I don't feel that way now. I feel peaceful about being pregnant.


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> This spotting has me worried now...crampy a little...please please not another m/c!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Um, there is a line. Someone please tell me I'm not completely nutso!!! :wacko:
> And question. The longer this test sits, the darker it gets. Does this mean anything? Because last time I was getting a million negative tests, no matter how long they sat, nothing ever showed up...
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture195.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> That's a line. And the fact that it gets darker must be a good thing. If there was no hcg, there would be no line, right? If the urine was diluted and then sat in water, I am sure that affected the results.
> 
> Try not to worry, but do another digital test tomorrow morning with fmu just to make sure. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I"m thinking. Either your body produces hcg, or it doesn't, and I've had 18 positive tests. I'm obviously producing it. I have also stopped all medications as of 3 weeks ago, so I'm certain there is nothing else causing this. :wacko:
> 
> Why can't the 10th just hurry up???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to give you my honest opinion. I really appreciated it when I went through similar. Please don't take offense please.
> 
> That test is lighter, and the digital does now say 'not pregnant' it could be that your urine Is very diluted. But you would expect them to get darker even if just a tad.
> 
> Saying that I truelly pray your bean is growing healthily and this is just one of those unexplainable pregnancy things xxxxClick to expand...

I don't take offense at all. But I know it was diluted as my urine was almost clear and I had to keep going like every 15 minutes there for about an hour. I know I should have held off on the test strip until it got more concentrated, but I was freaking out. 

I honestly don't think I've miscarried. Of course I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. I am going to limit my fluids a bit today and go and get one more test that I will take this evening. Then I am just going to wait it out and see what happens on the 10th. Thank God it's only 3 more days!!


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> I am out of tests this morning, so I don't know about that. But no more spotting, and my symptoms are still where they were yesterday, which I think were progressing well over the last week. I don't feel any less pregnant. I may have miscarried. Of course I know this is a possibility. I do want to say, I've been using Answer Brand test strips, and they're not that great. It's what I first started out with, and after trying 3 other brands, I had bought another box last week so I could compare. The lines on the most recent box _have_ been darker than the ones I took when I first started. They are still faint, but I haven't even missed an AF yet, and I'm unsure of how far along I actually am.
> 
> Also, I read through the leaflet for the digi, and it says, "Take care not to get the rest of the test stick wet." So there it is. Laying it in a puddle of water more than likely screwed it up. I'm not doing any more tests until I miss AF. This crap is driving me crazy.
> 
> My phone has been out for the last week, and they are supposed to be here today to fix it. Hopefully they do get here, because I want to call and at least speak to a nurse to see what they think. I know many of you think I should just go to the er, but I don't want to do that just yet. If I have miscarried, they can't do anything about it, and I'm bound to know for sure in about 3 days anyway.
> 
> I don't think I have though. I'm not in denial. With my other miscarriage, I just knew that's what it was. I don't feel that way now. I feel peaceful about being pregnant.

A females intuition is usually correct honey. I'd go with your instinct! I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ok Hun it's up to u I just kno I wud nd to go to er to find out definite one way or the other, hope ur ok :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Jcoombes good luck hunny!!


----------



## ladykara

Thank you mummyconfused for starting the group... And updating the front page.. Even with such a busy month, the rumour has it it's part of the Mr grey baby boom. I was part of the September stars 2010 and even now I speak to some of them every day.. So it's great to start a group like this as many of us will become good friends for years from now. X


----------



## babybeebee79

ladykara said:


> Babybeebee- I am so sorry honey .... Are you sure it's your AF? X
> 
> Jcombs- did you do a first thing in the morning pee test ? X
> 
> Welcome the new ladies xx
> 
> I have been feeling a bit sick yesterday and today... And I'm 100% it's a boy... I'm that sure ill eat my own placenta if it's not ..lol that's how sure I am... But will still have a sexing scan ..just to confirm x

Lady Kara, Good luck to you! and Congrats! Thank you for the concern, yes, its AF.
:(
So sad, but I guess in about 14 days I get to start trying again.
I'm doing it different this time.

First things first, no more preg tests allowed in the house. Waiting the 2WW out with those staring at me constantly giving me "one" line, is torture. No testing until my intuition says, "babe, you're knocked up!" lol

Second. PreSeed.

Third. Ovulation Detector

Fourth. DH making lots more love BEFORE and AFTER the ovulation date, so there is no mistaking when that slippery little egg is floating around.

AF came exactly on cue, so I'm convinced my OD is 19/20 this month. 

Better buy DH some Gatorade, he's gunna need it ;) lol


----------



## melissasbump

Jcombes, have got everything crossed for you!#

Hope everyone else is doing ok, i really cant keep up with this thread lol
So my symptoms today, light cramping, sore boobs, but other than that im feeling ok, telling parents tomorrow! Woo hoo!


----------



## Mommyx1311

Babybee, sorry AF showed up. Good luck TTC after she leaves. Try to BD every other day the whole month, I don't chart or temp and we were so lucky to fall pregnant the first month ttc. Again, good luck!

Jcombes, fingers crossed for you hun 

So, I LOVE it when my 18 month old is laughing at me, when im nearly vomiting lol bless him. He's too cute, then I can't help but laugh.


----------



## theresarhuebb

babybeebee79 said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> Babybeebee- I am so sorry honey .... Are you sure it's your AF? X
> 
> Jcombs- did you do a first thing in the morning pee test ? X
> 
> Welcome the new ladies xx
> 
> I have been feeling a bit sick yesterday and today... And I'm 100% it's a boy... I'm that sure ill eat my own placenta if it's not ..lol that's how sure I am... But will still have a sexing scan ..just to confirm x
> 
> Lady Kara, Good luck to you! and Congrats! Thank you for the concern, yes, its AF.
> :(
> So sad, but I guess in about 14 days I get to start trying again.
> I'm doing it different this time.
> 
> First things first, no more preg tests allowed in the house. Waiting the 2WW out with those staring at me constantly giving me "one" line, is torture. No testing until my intuition says, "babe, you're knocked up!" lol
> 
> Second. PreSeed.
> 
> Third. Ovulation Detector
> 
> Fourth. DH making lots more love BEFORE and AFTER the ovulation date, so there is no mistaking when that slippery little egg is floating around.
> 
> AF came exactly on cue, so I'm convinced my OD is 19/20 this month.
> 
> Better buy DH some Gatorade, he's gunna need it ;) lolClick to expand...

hugs to af....... plenty of sex like twice a day 4-5 tmes a week will do it :) sending postitive vibes your way!! x


----------



## melissasbump

Mommy, my 1 year old has a naughty sense of humour too, he laughs when i trip or spill something, how do they know at that age! lol x


----------



## theresarhuebb

woo seems theres a few due 2nd april :D not just me :D x


----------



## ladykara

Babybeebee- every two days they say is best to DTD, I know relaxing isn't easy to do but apparently the chances of getting pregnant is higher when ur not actively thinking it. I am wishing you all the luck in the world for your next cycle x


----------



## Mommyx1311

melissasbump said:


> Mommy, my 1 year old has a naughty sense of humour too, he laughs when i trip or spill something, how do they know at that age! lol x

LOL too funny, I don't know where they get it. Too smart for their own good haha.


----------



## jcombs35

Just ordered my first IC's. Should have done it sooner, but until last night, I didn't think I needed any more. Should be here in a couple days. It sucks waiting, but I have to wait to see if AF comes or not anyway, and I'm supposed to get them before that anyway. I have spent WAY too much on tests from the pharmacy.

Anyways, I am now going to carry on as I was before I blotched that test last night! How is everyone's stupid spotting?


----------



## nimbec

Jcoombes forgive me for asking a daft question but how come your not expecting af yet and your 5+3? that would be one hell of a long LP phase?


----------



## nimbec

sorry i ment 5+6 cant type today!


----------



## jcombs35

My boobs are even heavier today. :holly: I'm bloated and my need to pee is getting worse, which makes it really hard to hold it to get it concentrated for my poas addiction. Slight headache and slight nausea. My lab keeps nudging my tummy with his nose. (He's done this before when I had a huge kidney stone that was stuck in there.) I think he senses things, and hoping he's not sensing something bad with this....:wacko:

Too bad he can't talk....


----------



## jcombs35

nimbec said:


> Jcoombes forgive me for asking a daft question but how come your not expecting af yet and your 5+3? that would be one hell of a long LP phase?

I would like to know as well! So here's the thing. My average cycles are 35 days. I was expecting AF on June 2, and it was a no show. So after several absolute BFN's, (not even a faint line) and 1 neg blood test, I accepted I wasn't pregnant. I was expecting next AF on July 7th, and I got what I think was AF, (Now I'm starting to wonder) and it lasted til the 14th. We bd'ed on the 4th and the 15th. 4 days after "AF" stopped, I went to the bathroom and wiped to find what looked _exactly _like IB. I thought it was odd, but I tested the next day and got two faint BFP's on two tests. The next morning's line was a bit darker, so I took a digi, which was "not pregnant." I kept getting faint lines over the next few days, until the 24th showed a "pregnant." During this time, the spotting went from lovely pink, to bright red, to brown. It stopped the same day I got the "not pregnant." The next day, it was back and bright red.

So on the 24th, I went to the doctor and her test was neg. She told me to wait for AF and come back if it didn't show. I kept taking tests, ended up using 4 different brands, and kept getting faint positives. Got the last digi "pregnant" on the 2nd. Then after last night's watery mess, I got a "not pregnant."

I say all this because since I skipped June's AF, I have absolutely no idea when I o'd. I am fairly certain it was while I was on July's "AF". So really, I have no clue how far along I am. I just think it's not accurate to calculate by my last AF....

Hope I didn't confuse you! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Jcombs blimey what a rollercoaster!! your body is not being kind to you!!!!!!!!!! why don't you pop to docs and request a blood test 24 hrs apart at least then you will have definitive answers, i can't imagine how u must be feeling!! At least if they are good results you can enjoy being pg and if not get back on track asap obviously i'm hoping the first is true for you!!


----------



## daisyr21

jcombs35 said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Jcoombes forgive me for asking a daft question but how come your not expecting af yet and your 5+3? that would be one hell of a long LP phase?
> 
> I would like to know as well! So here's the thing. My average cycles are 35 days. I was expecting AF on June 2, and it was a no show. So after several absolute BFN's, (not even a faint line) and 1 neg blood test, I accepted I wasn't pregnant. I was expecting next AF on July 7th, and I got what I think was AF, (Now I'm starting to wonder) and it lasted til the 14th. We bd'ed on the 4th and the 15th. 4 days after "AF" stopped, I went to the bathroom and wiped to find what looked _exactly _like IB. I thought it was odd, but I tested the next day and got two faint BFP's on two tests. The next morning's line was a bit darker, so I took a digi, which was "not pregnant." I kept getting faint lines over the next few days, until the 24th showed a "pregnant." During this time, the spotting went from lovely pink, to bright red, to brown. It stopped the same day I got the "not pregnant." The next day, it was back and bright red.
> 
> So on the 24th, I went to the doctor and her test was neg. She told me to wait for AF and come back if it didn't show. I kept taking tests, ended up using 4 different brands, and kept getting faint positives. Got the last digi "pregnant" on the 2nd. Then after last night's watery mess, I got a "not pregnant."
> 
> I say all this because since I skipped June's AF, I have absolutely no idea when I o'd. I am fairly certain it was while I was on July's "AF". So really, I have no clue how far along I am. I just think it's not accurate to calculate by my last AF....
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse you! :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...


I'm sorry you are going through this. There is nothing worse than not knowing exactly what is going on with your body. Hang in there and try not to stress so much.. like it's easy right?


----------



## jcombs35

She told me she wouldn't do any tests until I miss another AF. She thinks it's impossible for me to even be pregnant. I know I at least was at some point, even if I'm not now. But I still think I am.

With all 3 of my other ones, I got pregnant on the last day of AF. So I think I ovulate weird. I've never tracked it or anything, so I don't know if this happens all the time or what. The only one I'm unsure of is with my first m/c, cause I didn't even know I was preg til I m/c. And I never felt pregnant with that one. I def feel pregnant with this one, and I doubt it's pms, cause I've had progressing symptoms for 3 weeks now!


----------



## nimbec

could you 'fib' to her and tell her youve missed it already? or perhaps a trip down to epu saying you are worried - doc cant stop that you can go yourself....i just think its so awful for you not having answers (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Mommyx1311

I agree with nimbec :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I thought about fibbing, but I don't want to go through a bunch of even more stress just to get AF, so I'd like to really wait and see if I do. I don't know. I may go to er at some point before now and Friday. For now, I'm content with waiting til Friday.


----------



## nimbec

Good for you hunny ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## doggylover

Blinking heck jcombs! That is one insane cycle your body has out you through! No wonder you are confused and worried! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

jcombs35 said:


> She told me she wouldn't do any tests until I miss another AF. She thinks it's impossible for me to even be pregnant. I know I at least was at some point, even if I'm not now. But I still think I am.
> 
> With all 3 of my other ones, I got pregnant on the last day of AF. So I think I ovulate weird. I've never tracked it or anything, so I don't know if this happens all the time or what. The only one I'm unsure of is with my first m/c, cause I didn't even know I was preg til I m/c. And I never felt pregnant with that one. I def feel pregnant with this one, and I doubt it's pms, cause I've had progressing symptoms for 3 weeks now!

Hey Hun I'd defo get checked last time I had my mc the midwife at epu said the reason I still had symtoms because I hadn't passed the full sack and wot was left in my body was throwing off symtoms I'm sure if u called epu and explained ur situation they wud get u up there quickly. Xx


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover - I know! VERY confusing!

Cheryl - thank you! I had thought about going to the er, but I didn't know what to tell them. I'm not in pain and not bleeding. And I didn't think I wanted to go in and say "I don't know if I'm pregnant or not." Will you give me an u/s?" Cause I know they would only do a urine test and hold the door open for me to leave.


----------



## nimbec

No go in and say I have had a pos pg test but since have been bleeding and worried I maybe miscarrying! It doesn't matter that u are not bleeding now (I used to be an a & e nurse!) say you have had cramps and generally feel unwell. They will do betas, urine test & us even if tests are neg to check all has passed BUT hopefully it will show all is ok!!!!!


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks for the advice! Again, I was wondering if I did go in, what would I say. Hopefully that will work here in the US.


----------



## LittleSpy

:hugs: to everyone spotting!

I haven't had any so far. I so hope I don't. It was just awful the couple of days I had it with dd (cervix).

jcombs -- I think the water could have affected it! I sat my Wondfo in some water on the sink by accident the other day and the line was much lighter than the day before (cue freak out!). But I dipped another and it was much darker. And when I pee into my cup and it's nearly clear, I don't even bother testing because I know it'll worry me. :dohh: My lines get darker as they sit. With a line like that, I'm certain you digi would've said pregnant if not for the diluted pee & puddle of water! :thumbup: Fx the 10th gets here quickly! I do agree with mummyconfused in that the last test you took was lighter than a couple of days ago; but diluted urine can have a lot to do with that. When I was testing multiple times a day, some of my lines would be super light - a lot lighter than the day before at a different time. Now that I'm only testing the same time every day and only once a day, I can see the progression in my lines. I personally don't think spotting warrants a trip to the ER at all. Maybe a doctor visit if the nurse thinks it's a good idea, but it's not an emergency unless you're cramping very badly or bleeding heavily (and then it's for your own sake). I have an almost ethical problem with people going to the ER in a non-emergency situation, but that's just me. :flower: And I'm honestly not sure they'd do much for you. And the cost (if not to you, then to your insurance company which means premiums go up for you and everyone else down the line)! :wacko:

doggylover -- Congrats on your appleseed! Can't wait to join you there on Thursday! :happydance:

ambivalent -- I feel you on the distraction at work. Why don't they understand I have more exciting things to think about?! :dohh: Though I'm not as bad post-bfp as I was during the tww!

ladykara -- I was 100% sure my dd was a boy until about 12 weeks. Then I was TOTALLY convinced she was a girl. Weird! I really haven't decided with this one. My head says girl and the rest of me says boy. Not sure which one to trust. :haha: I had a dream of twin girls last week. Quite unlikely, though!

Melissa -- :rofl: at H laughing when you trip/spill. 

Afm, still holding off the queasiness. Gone again today. :happydance: I think the exhaustion is creeping in on me, though. Woke up very tired (but I was up twice with the baby over night; as soon as I fell back asleep from her first wake-up, she woke me up again like 15 minutes later.). It's really not so bad once you finally accept that you will never. sleep. again. :haha:


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. I tend to agree with you. It would be very expensive, and the hospital here probably would tell me to go home and wait another week or something stupid, then charge me thousands of dollars just for telling me that! These test strips I'm using are awful. The dye seems to vary greatly even on tests within the same box, so I don't care how light the line is. It's there! Just wish I had one more test to do today to put my mind at ease. IC's are on the way! Should be here soon, so I can at least take one more. I think from now on, I'm going to have hubby pee on one just so I can have a control test on what the test looks like neg. lol


I really think the water screwed that digi up. And I'm mad at myself for wasting it like that! hahaha


----------



## doggylover

I know how I am going to get my early scan....

Give the dr the date of my lmp (16th June) rather than when I ov (18th July) means I am 12 weeks at the end of August according to dates, but will really only be 8 weeks. I can cope with waiting that lomg! Maybe a little dishonest......but after our mc we are desperate to know things a going ok.


----------



## grace10209

Hi everyone, I got my BFP on Sunday August 5th and then the doctor confirmed yesterday that I am pregnant!!!! I am soo very excited. She said my preg hcg was 168 and that was good seeing Im only 2-3 weeks at this point. She wants to go back on Thursday to make sure the number went up.

Can i join you guys? so excited! I think I O'd on July 24 and that Im due April 17th, 2013!!!!

Also, does that seem right? If I O'd on July 24th..........am I due on April 17th? that is what a few of the websites say, but im confused?


----------



## RomaTomato

Congrats! I am due on the 15th of April :)

I am not sure when I O'd either, but I think it must have been July 21 or 22, which was cycle day 13 or 14. We only Bd'ed on Cycle days 10 and 11 so I actually thought I was out and wasn't really thinking about it!!!!

I have just been going by my LMP for my EDD, which has been April 15 on any website I have tried. I am sooooooo excited to be having a spring baby!!!


----------



## nimbec

I don't blame you doggylover!!!!

Welcome Grace!!!! 

Well got my second beta today it was 3701 (21dpo) and first was (13dpo) 513 having more blood taken friday it should have doubled again by then! What do you think - is it high enough for 5weeks and 1 day? Doc doesn't seem worried but he's only a GP!! Now i'm going to worry until i get fridays results which won't be till monday at the earliest :( advice plsssss


----------



## mummy2o

Just going to the doctors in a minute just to make sure all these agonizing pains are normal and nothing is seriously wrong. But I have a low pain fresh hold so probably normal due to no spotting. 

But heres to April babies


----------



## Bjs2005

doggylover said:


> I know how I am going to get my early scan....
> 
> Give the dr the date of my lmp (16th June) rather than when I ov (18th July) means I am 12 weeks at the end of August according to dates, but will really only be 8 weeks. I can cope with waiting that lomg! Maybe a little dishonest......but after our mc we are desperate to know things a going ok.

Mine's kind of the same way. I have really long cycles, so my lmp was on June 4 but I didn't O until July 11. I have my first appt on Aug 15! I will only be 7 weeks, but going off my lmp I would be much farther...oh well. I don't mind going in a little early at all! :winkwink:


----------



## grace10209

nimbec said:


> I don't blame you doggylover!!!!
> 
> Welcome Grace!!!!
> 
> Well got my second beta today it was 3701 (21dpo) and first was (13dpo) 513 having more blood taken friday it should have doubled again by then! What do you think - is it high enough for 5weeks and 1 day? Doc doesn't seem worried but he's only a GP!! Now i'm going to worry until i get fridays results which won't be till monday at the earliest :( advice plsssss

Thank you for welcoming me! I just found this chart which you WILL LOVE
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
3701 is perfect for 21dpo! wooohooooo :happydance::happydance: yay for you
AND, yay for me as Im 14dpo and Im at 168


----------



## doggylover

Welcome and congrats grace!!!

Bjs, glad someone else is in the same boat as me! I will be more than happy to get in early!!


----------



## nimbec

YAY!!!! thankyou grace and yay for you too :) x


----------



## grace10209

Two things I am feeling today is 1) really tired and 2) really gassy

I am only 14dpo, are those from the pregnancy?


----------



## doggylover

Grace, most likely!! I was really tired at first, but I'm not too bad this week (and I'm only 5 weeks!)

I am cramping today though, as in proper af style cramping. MUUUCH less severe thn my af and only few a bit at a time. Worrying though (as always!)


----------



## nimbec

Yes i was and still am just like that! the gassyness has gone a bit but up until a couple of days ago i was terrible and currently i'm shattered all of the time - bring it on i say as means the hormones are going up :)


----------



## eiggem

I think I belong here. Tested August 5, positive. Should make me due the middle of April. 

I think I'm excited, but kind of feels unreal. And I'm a bit terrified. Especially of telling DH. This wasn't exactly planned for now, and the timing sucks. He's a PhD student, and the due date is smack in the middle of comps. Oh well. Too late now. :shrug: 

I don't see the doc until Aug 22. I hope to know more. And have the courage to tell him.


----------



## Laubull

Doggylover - just make sure you tell them before they scan otherwise they'll be concerned something is wrong, a baby at 8 weeks is a lot different than at 12.
X


----------



## doggylover

Thanks Laubull, definitely will do!


----------



## x-li-x

Im going to try get my 12 weeks scan early as hubby goes away about a week or so before its due, and wont be back for 2 odd months, hoping they are ok with it. If not im going to struggle to get there myself and hubby will be disappointed x


----------



## LittleSpy

grace10209 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my BFP on Sunday August 5th and then the doctor confirmed yesterday that I am pregnant!!!! I am soo very excited. She said my preg hcg was 168 and that was good seeing Im only 2-3 weeks at this point. She wants to go back on Thursday to make sure the number went up.
> 
> Can i join you guys? so excited! I think I O'd on July 24 and that Im due April 17th, 2013!!!!
> 
> Also, does that seem right? If I O'd on July 24th..........am I due on April 17th? that is what a few of the websites say, but im confused?

According to fertility friend and this baby center calculator, you'd be due April16 if you conceived on July 24. https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator


----------



## Krissy485

well looks like this pregnancy probably is not gonna stick :cry: started to bleed some last night and have been off and on since about 1am. nothing bad so far and no real cramps so dont know. blood test came back from yesterday and only 10!!!! WTF I got a BFP over a week ago! dr not sure what is going on...going to do a repeat tomorrow afternoon...but yeah with a number that low i am think this is not gonna take...this sucks have to tell my 3 kids again its gonna be longer now...next time not gettting my hopes up till i see an ultrasound...this sucks!!! i cant believe 2 m/c in a row with no problem getting pregnant before!


----------



## Steph82

eiggem said:


> I think I belong here. Tested August 5, positive. Should make me due the middle of April.
> 
> I think I'm excited, but kind of feels unreal. And I'm a bit terrified. Especially of telling DH. This wasn't exactly planned for now, and the timing sucks. He's a PhD student, and the due date is smack in the middle of comps. Oh well. Too late now. :shrug:
> 
> I don't see the doc until Aug 22. I hope to know more. And have the courage to tell him.

Congrats :hugs:

I'm sure that once you tell him, he will be excited! And anyway, its not like he has to deal with all the body changes :winkwink:


----------



## iwanababybump

grace10209 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my BFP on Sunday August 5th and then the doctor confirmed yesterday that I am pregnant!!!! I am soo very excited. She said my preg hcg was 168 and that was good seeing Im only 2-3 weeks at this point. She wants to go back on Thursday to make sure the number went up.
> 
> Can i join you guys? so excited! I think I O'd on July 24 and that Im due April 17th, 2013!!!!
> 
> Also, does that seem right? If I O'd on July 24th..........am I due on April 17th? that is what a few of the websites say, but im confused?

Hey grace we have the same ovulation day and due date :D


----------



## ladykara

Krissy- I am so sorry honey, I hope that it isn't a MC... Please let us know what happens xx


I was trying to lose weight before I got pregnant again, I managed to lose about 5lbs in two weeks but I'm back up to my starting weight, I have been eating really well !! I am also feeling very lazy, can't be bothered to do anything but stalk the forums x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw krissy I'm so sorry Hun...x

Ladykara I'm eating like a pig the now lol...xx


----------



## nimbec

So sorry Krissy :( ((((hugs))))


----------



## doggylover

So sorry to hear that Krispy :hugs: keep us updated on your progress.praying for you xx

Just back from seeing the movie Ted. I ate a whole bucket of popcorn lol. Nice healthy diet for baby then!

I am starting to get really worried. I have no sore boobs at all,many everything I read says that sore bbs are one of the first symptoms, and everyone else seems to have them. I know everyone is different, but I am now 5 weeks and terrified that this 'non-symptom' is a symptom that my baby is not viable. I'm terrifying myself that when I go for a scan in a few weeks there will be no heartbeat and the nurse will have to tell me I have had a mc :cry: I know it's probably silly to base this on one lack of symptom, but I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## ladykara

Doggylover- all my pregnancies have been different. ... I normally don't get any symptoms until 8 weeks. Boobs are sometimes sensitive before 8 weeks but nothing I would normally notice to be any different. Don't think because you don't have symptoms it's bad, it means nothing please please believe me. You must have heard stories about women going 8 even more months with no symptoms. 

Your only a day ahead of me. I would have never known I was pregnant if it was for the fact I was late. I always tired anyway ( a toddler that doesn't sleep ) my boobs are often sore before AF. 

Hugs honey I know how worrying it can be x


----------



## CherylC3

Doggylover everyone has different pregnancy hun and most ppl don't get symtoms till about 6 or 7 wks. X


----------



## doggylover

Thanks so much ladykara, that's very assuring :hugs: I neve got sore bbs before af at all, so maybe it's all tied together, and hoping it will come later.

Thanks Cheryl. I really appreciate all you ladies and your reassuring words.


----------



## mummyconfused

Krissy485 said:


> well looks like this pregnancy probably is not gonna stick :cry: started to bleed some last night and have been off and on since about 1am. nothing bad so far and no real cramps so dont know. blood test came back from yesterday and only 10!!!! WTF I got a BFP over a week ago! dr not sure what is going on...going to do a repeat tomorrow afternoon...but yeah with a number that low i am think this is not gonna take...this sucks have to tell my 3 kids again its gonna be longer now...next time not gettting my hopes up till i see an ultrasound...this sucks!!! i cant believe 2 m/c in a row with no problem getting pregnant before!

The exact same thing happened to me with my last chemical. Only got to 10 then I bleed. Fx Hun xx


----------



## mummyconfused

ladykara said:


> Thank you mummyconfused for starting the group... And updating the front page.. Even with such a busy month, the rumour has it it's part of the Mr grey baby boom. I was part of the September stars 2010 and even now I speak to some of them every day.. So it's great to start a group like this as many of us will become good friends for years from now. X

I was apart of October bumpkins 2010. Both out bubs are weeks if not days apart


----------



## RomaTomato

I got my blood drawn this afternoon, going back Thursday morning to get it tested again. Eeee!


----------



## bmavery

Well, I hope that I can join as well! We finally have our BFP after 6 years trying, 6 months of clomid and about to do IUI treatments before my husband got stationed at Fort Hood, Tx and we had to postpone those treatments and conceived naturally!!! Completely took us by suprise! But its perfect because we always joke that I can't have a baby unless its around a holiday...My hubby is 4 days before 4th of july, our oldest is 4 days before Halloween, and our NOW middle child is 25th of Decemeber (christmas baby) and I am due *April 6th*, the day before Easter!!! How exciting!!! And we are waiting to tell others so I figured I could turn to you guys for an announcement!!!


----------



## jcombs35

Is it Friday yet? lol


----------



## kristyrich

Hi guys!
Can I join in. Im pregnant with baby number four due 18th April! 
Have a Happy and Healthy nine months everyone:hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome Kristyrich! I'm also on #4.


----------



## kristyrich

jcombs35 said:


> Welcome Kristyrich! I'm also on #4.

Thanks. And Congratulations!! It's fantastic to find someone else on number four. :)


----------



## jcombs35

You too!!!


----------



## Ambivalent

Congrats to all the new people! 

Does pregnancy boost your metabolism? I thought i'd be putting on weight but seem to be getting lighter every day. I have literally lost 2 kg in the last few days. Also, is dry eyes a pregnancy related thing? I have had really stingy eyes for the last few days, but i guess it could be related to my constant tiredness.


----------



## kristyrich

Ambivalent said:


> Congrats to all the new people!
> 
> Does pregnancy boost your metabolism? I thought i'd be putting on weight but seem to be getting lighter every day. I have literally lost 2 kg in the last few days. Also, is dry eyes a pregnancy related thing? I have had really stingy eyes for the last few days, but i guess it could be related to my constant tiredness.

Hi, I'm not sure about the weight thing. I lost a lot of weight in my first pregnancy ( almost 7 kg) but that was due to morning sickness so I'm not sure. But dry eyes are definately pregnancy related!! It can make your eyes sore and can even change your vision slightly. My mum actually had to wear glasses during her pregnancy with me but has not had them since lol. But it could be due to tiredness too. Or a mixture of both lol.


----------



## Carebearbaby

doggylover said:


> So sorry to hear that Krispy :hugs: keep us updated on your progress.praying for you xx
> 
> Just back from seeing the movie Ted. I ate a whole bucket of popcorn lol. Nice healthy diet for baby then!
> 
> I am starting to get really worried. I have no sore boobs at all,many everything I read says that sore bbs are one of the first symptoms, and everyone else seems to have them. I know everyone is different, but I am now 5 weeks and terrified that this 'non-symptom' is a symptom that my baby is not viable. I'm terrifying myself that when I go for a scan in a few weeks there will be no heartbeat and the nurse will have to tell me I have had a mc :cry: I know it's probably silly to base this on one lack of symptom, but I can't stop thinking about it.

Hi doggylover - I am 5+2 today and yesterday I was googling about lack of sore boobs, however I woke up this morning and they seem to be slowly coming back - fingers crossed. Whilst I know they are not pleasant I know they will make me feel pregnant and I really want to feel pregnant. I am also petrified about no heartbeat on the scan and I am worried my worrying is going to cause issues with the pregnancy - which can't be good!!

I noticed a tiny bit more pink spotting this morning. It was minute, but still there. I also tested with fmu and I'm still getting faint positives, after really strong ones last week. I am so upset. I know miscarriages happen, but I was selfishly hoping after 2 years of stress and heartache ttc1 this was my moment. I am so worried about having to pay for another round of IVF/ICSI and taking time off work. I guess I should be grateful to know that I can get pregnant and with my own eggs (which we weren't sure about due to my low reserve).

Oh well. I must stay positive and hang in there and listed to the nurse when she says not to read into the colour of the lines - despite what I read on the internet :cry:


----------



## mummyconfused

Carebearbaby said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that Krispy :hugs: keep us updated on your progress.praying for you xx
> 
> Just back from seeing the movie Ted. I ate a whole bucket of popcorn lol. Nice healthy diet for baby then!
> 
> I am starting to get really worried. I have no sore boobs at all,many everything I read says that sore bbs are one of the first symptoms, and everyone else seems to have them. I know everyone is different, but I am now 5 weeks and terrified that this 'non-symptom' is a symptom that my baby is not viable. I'm terrifying myself that when I go for a scan in a few weeks there will be no heartbeat and the nurse will have to tell me I have had a mc :cry: I know it's probably silly to base this on one lack of symptom, but I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> Hi doggylover - I am 5+2 today and yesterday I was googling about lack of sore boobs, however I woke up this morning and they seem to be slowly coming back - fingers crossed. Whilst I know they are not pleasant I know they will make me feel pregnant and I really want to feel pregnant. I am also petrified about no heartbeat on the scan and I am worried my worrying is going to cause issues with the pregnancy - which can't be good!!
> 
> I noticed a tiny bit more pink spotting this morning. It was minute, but still there. I also tested with fmu and I'm still getting faint positives, after really strong ones last week. I am so upset. I know miscarriages happen, but I was selfishly hoping after 2 years of stress and heartache ttc1 this was my moment. I am so worried about having to pay for another round of IVF/ICSI and taking time off work. I guess I should be grateful to know that I can get pregnant and with my own eggs (which we weren't sure about due to my low reserve).
> 
> Oh well. I must stay positive and hang in there and listed to the nurse when she says not to read into the colour of the lines - despite what I read on the internet :cry:Click to expand...

I've got everything crossed for you hun

Please ladies stop spotting :(


----------



## doggylover

Care bear I hope your spotting stops ASAP, but I'm glad your sore bbs are back! Take that as a good sign!

Welcome bmavery and kristyrich! 

In the middle of the night I was woken up by this almighty stabbing pain in my uterus. It only lasted a few minutes but it was literally like somebody had stabbed me, terrifying. Am a little crampy today as well, and am on major knicker patrol!

Off to France for a week today, so hoping that I won't be too distracted by pregnancy symptoms to relax....


----------



## ladykara

Welcome to the new ladies xx

Mummyconfused- Paige ended u being born October the 8th !! I thought about going over to October bumpkins, I'm so pleased I'm mid month this time, being near the end was awful as everyone was having their babies and I was left on my own..lol x

I woke up with morning sickness which never happens before 8 weeks and so seeing doctor in 20 mins... Some girls are worried about lack of symptoms but if I get too much sickness it's not a good sign... Hope they will do a early scan, not sure they will see anything at 5 weeks x


----------



## Mammy_

I'm due April 14th :)


----------



## ladykara

Scanned booked for the 6th of sep, she also took my bloods .. High hcg levels for me means twins ( dads a twin so its always possible ) or a return mole. I'm still hoping its just one of those things.... 

I am 5 weeks today and just did another chepo test and it's slightly darker ...


----------



## jcombs35

kristyrich said:


> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new people!
> 
> Does pregnancy boost your metabolism? I thought i'd be putting on weight but seem to be getting lighter every day. I have literally lost 2 kg in the last few days. Also, is dry eyes a pregnancy related thing? I have had really stingy eyes for the last few days, but i guess it could be related to my constant tiredness.
> 
> Hi, I'm not sure about the weight thing. I lost a lot of weight in my first pregnancy ( almost 7 kg) but that was due to morning sickness so I'm not sure. But dry eyes are definately pregnancy related!! It can make your eyes sore and can even change your vision slightly. My mum actually had to wear glasses during her pregnancy with me but has not had them since lol. But it could be due to tiredness too. Or a mixture of both lol.Click to expand...

My eyes have been incredibly dry the last few days! I thought maybe it was time for a new pair of contacts, but that didn't help. It didn't even occur to me that it was pregnancy related. I thought my allergies were acting up. lol

Have yall been sick? Sometimes when you have morning sickness or food aversions, this could cause weight loss. But actually I lost like 40 pounds when I was pregnant with my second one. (I was overweight to start with) I did a little extra walking, and it just poured off! Now I've found I'm starving all the time, and even though I'm eating more, my weight is staying the same.


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs how is the spotting today?

I wish i had lost some weight. I wanted to lose a few pounds and had just started some cycling when I found ut I was preg. Oh and I decided since we live in the country and roads are twisty I would stop cycling as too risky. So no sim just sitting about in my butt all day.

Boy I feel awful today. Crampy central.


----------



## jcombs35

Ah, 2 more days til AF is due. I'm nervous, but also pretty confident she's not gonna show. I was having some cramping last night, and started thinking, "oh no!" Turns out I had to go to the bathroom a few hours later and after that the cramping stopped. (TMI) But that was a relief. 

Hoping my digi with conception indicator gets here today. I've been checking the mail religiously since she sent it out. My boobs are getting even heavier and slightly bigger now. (Yay!) Also still have the "wet" feeling down there. Last night, I was positive it was spotting, but it wasn't. It's like a runnier ewcm. (TMI again) Had to put on a liner.

And then, I was talking to my BIL about my family back in Indiana, and started crying! :cry: I'm not one to cry _that _easily. I looked up at him and he was staring at me funny. lol

Everyone's spotting needs to stop! I hate that we're all dealing with this issue, but glad I'm not alone in it.


----------



## mummyconfused

Updated first page

AFM - drank ginger beer today and no ms yay, no cramps either. I'm pretty much symptomless :(


----------



## theresarhuebb

i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol 

im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!


----------



## jcombs35

No spotting doggylover. I have been keeping track though, and from what I can tell, when I have spotting, it's usually when I'm extremely tired or have exerted myself a lot that day. Monday (the last spotting) I had to get up at 2:45 am to take DH to work, then had to take DD to the board of education to get her tested for early placement in kindergarten. Then I had to come home and take BIL to work, as I usually do, but he was supposed to have found himself another ride. So I'm think between the stress of the day and just being plain tired, that's prob what cause my spotting. On days where I don't let myself get stressed out and get enough sleep (even though I always feel exhausted.) I don't spot.

Oh, if only I had checked the sink before I sat that digi down! lol


----------



## mummyconfused

theresarhuebb said:


> i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol
> 
> im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!


Me too! If I didn't have morning sickness id eat all day. Today was great. Mmmmm noom noom. But it's 10:30pm is Australia and I cant sleep and feeling a little nauseas :(


----------



## ladykara

I lost weight while on a diet, I'm still on that diet ( eating better and no fatty food) but managed to put those lbs back on !!! I don't know how that could happen !! I'm gutted !!!

I get two types of morning sickness, the icky want to throw up and the back of the throat gagging type. I get the gagging with ( from past experience) girls and the actual throw up sickness with boys. Hence why I am so sure this is a boy. X


----------



## jcombs35

Right now, I have the lingering "I want to throw up" kind, and it's awful. I don't like feeling like this. If I'm going to do it, I just want to do it. I hate going hours feeling like I'm going to. lol


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> Right now, I have the lingering "I want to throw up" kind, and it's awful. I don't like feeling like this. If I'm going to do it, I just want to do it. I hate going hours feeling like I'm going to. lol

That's exactly how I feel. But hungry at the same time lol


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Right now, I have the lingering "I want to throw up" kind, and it's awful. I don't like feeling like this. If I'm going to do it, I just want to do it. I hate going hours feeling like I'm going to. lol
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. But hungry at the same time lolClick to expand...

Me too! Starving, ravenous. lol Then I get food in front of me :sick: and it looks so gross, even if it's something I thought I wanted!

Nibbling on crackers right now... yum... lol


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Right now, I have the lingering "I want to throw up" kind, and it's awful. I don't like feeling like this. If I'm going to do it, I just want to do it. I hate going hours feeling like I'm going to. lol
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. But hungry at the same time lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! Starving, ravenous. lol Then I get food in front of me :sick: and it looks so gross, even if it's something I thought I wanted!
> 
> Nibbling on crackers right now... yum... lolClick to expand...

Exactly lol. I couldn't be bothered to get out of bed lol. Having cramping again grr normal I know. In mrs paranoid lol


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Right now, I have the lingering "I want to throw up" kind, and it's awful. I don't like feeling like this. If I'm going to do it, I just want to do it. I hate going hours feeling like I'm going to. lol
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. But hungry at the same time lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! Starving, ravenous. lol Then I get food in front of me :sick: and it looks so gross, even if it's something I thought I wanted!
> 
> Nibbling on crackers right now... yum... lolClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly lol. I couldn't be bothered to get out of bed lol. Having cramping again grr normal I know. In mrs paranoid lolClick to expand...

What is your cramping like? Mine were kind of AF like at first, and sometimes they still are, but then now I'm noticing smaller cramps that kind of dart around and seem to be in random areas.


----------



## mummyconfused

A little less than AF. And they are gone now haha. What a head game


----------



## hockey24

Can I join???

I just confirmed my pregnancy through u/s yesterday ans even saw the heart beat!

I believe I am due April 1st but that is yet to be confirmed.

So excited to join the club!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

hockey24 said:


> Can I join???
> 
> I just confirmed my pregnancy through u/s yesterday ans even saw the heart beat!
> 
> I believe I am due April 1st but that is yet to be confirmed.
> 
> So excited to join the club!!!

Conrates. Same as I. April fools


----------



## LittleLady04

Can I be added to 19th please :)


----------



## jcombs35

Well mummyconfused, I guess it's good that the cramping comes and goes. (Especially the going part.) Mine do the same. I'll be doing something and randomly get a darting cramp and I'm like, "Hmmm." But before I can analyze it carefully it's gone. lol


----------



## Mommyx1311

Welcome new ladies H&H 9 months x


----------



## jcombs35

Wow. 81. Is that typical for a month?


----------



## TTC2308

Hello...I am new to the thread. Got my BFP on Monday. Had a quad screen on Monday and the second screen today. I should get me reults around 2:00 this afternoon. Keeping my fingers crossed for a high level.

H & H 9 months to everyone!!!


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome!


----------



## daisyr21

I have been getting back cramps like the ones I ge before AF. Today was the date I was supposed to get her and although I know that she won't show part of me is kind of weary you know? I don't have anymore pregnancy tests and I really don't want to buy more. For now I'm gonna distract myself with getting the kiddos enrolled in school.


----------



## jcombs35

daisyr21 said:


> I have been getting back cramps like the ones I ge before AF. Today was the date I was supposed to get her and although I know that she won't show part of me is kind of weary you know? I don't have anymore pregnancy tests and I really don't want to buy more. For now I'm gonna distract myself with getting the kiddos enrolled in school.

Mine is due in 2 days and I'm worried too. Pretty sure she won't show, but I think it's a stressful time for most pregnant women that still haven't missed one.:hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Welcome little lady , wow already up to the 19th !!! X


----------



## nimbec

Welcome!!!


----------



## TTC2308

My HCG level at 4-1 was 15.......super worried about todays level. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## nimbec

TTC are they doing another in 24/48 hrs ? Its more the doubling rate they are looking at rather than one individual test....what dpo are you? maybe a late implanter?


----------



## Bjs2005

Welcome to all te new ladies! April is filling right up!

I am with most of you ladies-- I get so hungry, too! It's like I get done eating something and then a half an hour later I am hungry again! I get slightly nauseous sometimes but nothing too terrible, yet...

Concerning the eyes, I always heard to not to go to the eye doctor during pregnancy because your eyes/vision can be different then (unless you need them specifically during pregnancy). I wear mostly contacts but glasses sometimes. Last week I broke my glasses and need to get new ones. I don't think my vision has changed, but I also don't want to go and pay for new glasses, then have to get a whole new pair in 8 months because my vision is back to how it was before. I don't know if I can go 8 months with broken ones, though...


----------



## jcombs35

Bjs2005 said:


> Welcome to all te new ladies! April is filling right up!
> 
> I am with most of you ladies-- I get so hungry, too! It's like I get done eating something and then a half an hour later I am hungry again! I get slightly nauseous sometimes but nothing too terrible, yet...
> 
> Concerning the eyes, I always heard to not to go to the eye doctor during pregnancy because your eyes/vision can be different then (unless you need them specifically during pregnancy). I wear mostly contacts but glasses sometimes. Last week I broke my glasses and need to get new ones. I don't think my vision has changed, but I also don't want to go and pay for new glasses, then have to get a whole new pair in 8 months because my vision is back to how it was before. I don't know if I can go 8 months with broken ones, though...

Maybe if you explain to them your situation, they will give you new glasses using your old prescription?


----------



## TTC2308

I am 13 dpo


----------



## hockey24

TTC2308 said:
 

> I am 13 dpo

That's really early. 

I had a beta of 21 at 14dpo, 84 at 17dpo and 323 at 20dpo. I was worried as well but I went for an u/s yesterday and saw the heart beat - so all is good. 

Its not the initial number that counts, its the doubling of it. When is your next test?


----------



## Ambivalent

jcombs35 said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new people!
> 
> Does pregnancy boost your metabolism? I thought i'd be putting on weight but seem to be getting lighter every day. I have literally lost 2 kg in the last few days. Also, is dry eyes a pregnancy related thing? I have had really stingy eyes for the last few days, but i guess it could be related to my constant tiredness.
> 
> Hi, I'm not sure about the weight thing. I lost a lot of weight in my first pregnancy ( almost 7 kg) but that was due to morning sickness so I'm not sure. But dry eyes are definately pregnancy related!! It can make your eyes sore and can even change your vision slightly. My mum actually had to wear glasses during her pregnancy with me but has not had them since lol. But it could be due to tiredness too. Or a mixture of both lol.Click to expand...
> 
> My eyes have been incredibly dry the last few days! I thought maybe it was time for a new pair of contacts, but that didn't help. It didn't even occur to me that it was pregnancy related. I thought my allergies were acting up. lol
> 
> Have yall been sick? Sometimes when you have morning sickness or food aversions, this could cause weight loss. But actually I lost like 40 pounds when I was pregnant with my second one. (I was overweight to start with) I did a little extra walking, and it just poured off! Now I've found I'm starving all the time, and even though I'm eating more, my weight is staying the same.Click to expand...

I have felt a bit queasy, but thats all. I am not worried really, it is just a bit strange. I am sure it will all pile back on. 


_81 babies!_ 
That seems like a lot. Good July efforts!


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, I'm sure it will. I know for me, I usually gain weight around the holidays, but now that I have an excuse to pig out, hopefully I don't go too overboard! haha


----------



## ladyredlainey

Wow at all these beautiful babies cooking away in all our ladies tummies!! Go us!! :D

I'm so emotional. I flew off the handle at my hubby now he is going to get me lemonade at the shop and I'm a blubbering mess :cry: he is do lovely to me, why was I do horrible :cry:


----------



## ladykara

I have been really bad being emotional, I even got emotional watching the Olympic ceremony !!! All makes sense now why.... 

Anyone trying to hide their pregnancy from older children, my 14 year son is so nosy and has always found out !!! OH keeps slipping up and I have to try to get him off the scent...

Xx


----------



## kristyrich

theresarhuebb said:


> i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol
> 
> im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!

I just old my mum the other day that I was expecting number 4 and got a similar response. my son is only 15 months. I wasnt going to say anything untill I had a scan but didnt want the stress of wondering what she would say so I caved in and told her, lol.


----------



## theresarhuebb

kristyrich said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol
> 
> im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!
> 
> I just old my mum the other day that I was expecting number 4 and got a similar response. my son is only 15 months. I wasnt going to say anything untill I had a scan but didnt want the stress of wondering what she would say so I caved in and told her, lol.Click to expand...

lol i jsut couldnt not tell her! i phoned her tonight shes happy for us! i was half expecting her to get drunk toniught lol 

elaineyredlainey! aww bless ya! but your hubby loves you dearly and that lemonade will sure tatse good when you get some eh :) hugs xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

i jsut read some of the posts there! im so glad im not the only one hungry all the time! im also sweating terribly too! but i sure i had these symptoms with my son too! xx


----------



## jcombs35

I'm extra emotional too. And also very irritable. I yell at DH, then feel bad and cry. And I also have older children who overheard us talking and now know! So we've had to sit them down and tell them not to tell anyone yet. lol


----------



## kristyrich

ladykara said:


> I have been really bad being emotional, I even got emotional watching the Olympic ceremony !!! All makes sense now why....
> 
> Anyone trying to hide their pregnancy from older children, my 14 year son is so nosy and has always found out !!! OH keeps slipping up and I have to try to get him off the scent...
> 
> Xx

Yes, I'm not telling my children till I'm about 12 weeks. My eldest is only 6 next month but she is so switched on. Very smart and very nosy, lol. Funny story- I'm already looking pregnant because I bloat so much. And yesterday she caught me getting dressed and said "why is your tummy so big when you dont have Riley in there anymore? Is there a baby?" lol wasn't sure what to say. She also keeps asking why I keep looking at baby things on the internet. She is going to be so excited when I do tell her! It would be much harder keeping it from a 14 yr old though!!


----------



## TTC2308

I had my second one done this morning...it came back at 51!!! I am so excited.


----------



## TeAmo

ladykara said:


> I have been really bad being emotional, I even got emotional watching the Olympic ceremony !!! All makes sense now why....
> 
> Anyone trying to hide their pregnancy from older children, my 14 year son is so nosy and has always found out !!! OH keeps slipping up and I have to try to get him off the scent...
> 
> Xx

Im emotional at the best of time. Pregnancy is like a massive magnifying glass!!!! 

How are all you ladies tonight?! Still feel sick, with back pain and sore boobs I hope. hahahaha. :happydance:

Miy symptoms have kind of eased off although my back hurts if i walk any distance. pooooooooo.

xxx


----------



## theresarhuebb

kristyrich said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> I have been really bad being emotional, I even got emotional watching the Olympic ceremony !!! All makes sense now why....
> 
> Anyone trying to hide their pregnancy from older children, my 14 year son is so nosy and has always found out !!! OH keeps slipping up and I have to try to get him off the scent...
> 
> Xx
> 
> Yes, I'm not telling my children till I'm about 12 weeks. My eldest is only 6 next month but she is so switched on. Very smart and very nosy, lol. Funny story- I'm already looking pregnant because I bloat so much. And yesterday she caught me getting dressed and said "why is your tummy so big when you dont have Riley in there anymore? Is there a baby?" lol wasn't sure what to say. She also keeps asking why I keep looking at baby things on the internet. She is going to be so excited when I do tell her! It would be much harder keeping it from a 14 yr old though!!Click to expand...

i havent told mine either! my oldest is 6 and the same she talks to everyone we havent spoke in front of her or her sister and luckily ive always watched baby programmes and looked at baby stuff with my son only being 14 months lol x


----------



## TeAmo

Oooh and I have made a booking appointment but it isnt until the 4th september when I will be 9 weeks!!! First antenatal appt and its ages away :(


----------



## kristyrich

theresarhuebb said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> I have been really bad being emotional, I even got emotional watching the Olympic ceremony !!! All makes sense now why....
> 
> Anyone trying to hide their pregnancy from older children, my 14 year son is so nosy and has always found out !!! OH keeps slipping up and I have to try to get him off the scent...
> 
> Xx
> 
> Yes, I'm not telling my children till I'm about 12 weeks. My eldest is only 6 next month but she is so switched on. Very smart and very nosy, lol. Funny story- I'm already looking pregnant because I bloat so much. And yesterday she caught me getting dressed and said "why is your tummy so big when you dont have Riley in there anymore? Is there a baby?" lol wasn't sure what to say. She also keeps asking why I keep looking at baby things on the internet. She is going to be so excited when I do tell her! It would be much harder keeping it from a 14 yr old though!!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent told mine either! my oldest is 6 and the same she talks to everyone we havent spoke in front of her or her sister and luckily ive always watched baby programmes and looked at baby stuff with my son only being 14 months lol xClick to expand...

We are trying not to talk about in front of them. I have to really watch what i say because even when you think they are not listening they are!! lol If my eldest knew she would tell everyone!! Yeah it makes it easier being able to look at the baby stuff when you still have a little one. It sort of covers it up, lol xx


----------



## ladykara

It is very hard not to talk about it in front of jake, he follows me around the house at the moment. He saw my pregnancy test in my wardrobe and asked why I had it... He gets a bit funny when I'm pregnant, it's like he knows then we had sex and hates us for it. 


TTC- that's fab news honey x


----------



## mummyconfused

TTC2308 said:


> I had my second one done this morning...it came back at 51!!! I am so excited.

What's your due date?


----------



## mummyconfused

I'm pretty sure April is blowing at the seems. I'm not sure it's normal to have so many :)


----------



## ladykara

It's that bloody mr grey baby boom !!!!!


----------



## ladykara

Oh god I just remember,Paige was born during a baby boom, they didn't have a rooms to induce me and I went 16 days overdue, I hope it doesn't happen again !!!


----------



## mummyconfused

ladykara said:


> It's that bloody mr grey baby boom !!!!!

What's this mean?


----------



## jcombs35

ladykara said:


> Oh god I just remember,Paige was born during a baby boom, they didn't have a rooms to induce me and I went 16 days overdue, I hope it doesn't happen again !!!

Oh no! I hope that doesn't happen to any of us!!:wacko:


----------



## ladykara

I read on the news that the books fifty shades of grey caused a massive baby boom this year.


----------



## ukgirl23

haha I agree its a 50 shades baby boom!!!


----------



## tamithomas

another April baby over here! scheduling my first pregnancy confirmation next monday when i gotta go in to the hospital for other health related stuff.


----------



## jcombs35

I didn't even read it! lol


----------



## FlyingMonkey

Doctor says April 12th but I'll probably be late because this is my first.


----------



## ladykara

Welcome to the new girls, flying monkey your only two days after me x

I read them ( still on book three) but the sex bit bored me and I skipped those bits. Lol


----------



## tamithomas

I didn't read it due to the horrible reviews on the literature lol


----------



## ladykara

It's really badly written but I'm too far in now to give up... I just speed read it


----------



## ukgirl23

its badly written but its a damn good story line and its sexy... we found a baby grow that says '' 9 months a go my mum read 50 shades of grey! '' .... brilliant!!!


----------



## Hope1178

Hi All!

Can I join this group? I have been getting support from the ttc threads and, for now, I guess it's time to graduate. I got my BFP this past Sunday night and had my second beta HCG test today at 18 dpo. My level was 1358. From using the due date predictor calculatiors, it looks like I will be due on April 15th. I'm happy to have a BFP but SO nervous it won't be a sticky bean! It's crazy how worried I was when ttc...this is almost worse! My only symptoms so far are cramping, headaches and fatigue. What are other people's experiences?

I agree with everyone about 50 shades and that convo made me LOL! The book was terribly written, but once I got to reading it I had to know what happened. I read the first two, but by the third I couldnt do it anymore.


----------



## Steph82

ladykara said:


> Welcome to the new girls, flying monkey your only two days after me x
> 
> I read them ( still on book three) but the sex bit bored me and I skipped those bits. Lol

Lady I totally agree! The first one was exciting but then they all sounded the same. By the end of the second book, I would just skip that whole scene lol.


----------



## kristyrich

ukgirl23 said:


> its badly written but its a damn good story line and its sexy... we found a baby grow that says '' 9 months a go my mum read 50 shades of grey! '' .... brilliant!!!


haha - i love it!!


----------



## kristyrich

Steph82 said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new girls, flying monkey your only two days after me x
> 
> I read them ( still on book three) but the sex bit bored me and I skipped those bits. Lol
> 
> Lady I totally agree! The first one was exciting but then they all sounded the same. By the end of the second book, I would just skip that whole scene lol.Click to expand...

I actually have all three books ( got them weeks ago) read the first, got about a quarter of the way through the second and then put them aside. I guess I'll read the rest one day but I am starting to find it a bit boring...


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome Hope!


----------



## LittleSpy

kristyrich said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol
> 
> im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!
> 
> I just old my mum the other day that I was expecting number 4 and got a similar response. my son is only 15 months. I wasnt going to say anything untill I had a scan but didnt want the stress of wondering what she would say so I caved in and told her, lol.Click to expand...

Ugh! Moms suck! My mom had the same response! "Oh Julie!.............. Are you ready?" WTF?! This was her response after MONTHS of probing me about when we were going to start trying for #2. Mother, I prevented pregnancy for... A LOT of years. I know how to not have a baby! :dohh: And, yes, obviously if I was TRYING, I'm ready.


----------



## LittleSpy

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Right now, I have the lingering "I want to throw up" kind, and it's awful. I don't like feeling like this. If I'm going to do it, I just want to do it. I hate going hours feeling like I'm going to. lol
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. But hungry at the same time lolClick to expand...

Exactly what I had with dd from 5 weeks 1 day until about 14 weeks. All. the. time. Gagged a few times (especially brushing my teeth in the morning around 8-9 weeks. Pure torture!!) but never threw up (I fight puking to a ridiculous point).

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow (yay!). Not looking forward to it! But of course it's all way worth it. :thumbup: I've already had a few queasy days and have gagged a few times at strong smells so it's looking like it may be worse this time around. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## jcombs35

LittleSpy said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Right now, I have the lingering "I want to throw up" kind, and it's awful. I don't like feeling like this. If I'm going to do it, I just want to do it. I hate going hours feeling like I'm going to. lol
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. But hungry at the same time lolClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I had with dd from 5 weeks 1 day until about 14 weeks. All. the. time. Gagged a few times (especially brushing my teeth in the morning around 8-9 weeks. Pure torture!!) but never threw up (I fight puking to a ridiculous point).
> 
> I'm 5 weeks tomorrow (yay!). Not looking forward to it! But of course it's all way worth it. :thumbup: I've already had a few queasy days and have gagged a few times at strong smells so it's looking like it may be worse this time around. Guess I'll find out soon enough.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think instead of morning sickness, I have late at night sickness. The last 3 nights, I have felt so horrible right before bed. It's so bad, I feel lightheaded and dizzy, and nauseous. :sick:Click to expand...


----------



## LittleSpy

Mine was all the time but especially bad in the late afternoon (3-5pm) and then I'd get a little break from the worst of it and it'd come back around 8-9pm and stick around until I went to bed. But constant nausea for the most part. I thought it was called "morning sickness" because it happens in the "morning" (beginning) of your pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## jcombs35

LittleSpy said:


> Mine was all the time but especially bad in the late afternoon (3-5pm) and then I'd get a little break from the worst of it and it'd come back around 8-9pm and stick around until I went to bed. But constant nausea for the most part. I thought it was called "morning sickness" because it happens in the "morning" (beginning) of your pregnancy. :shrug:

I know. I never could figure out why they called it that. Why don't they update it to "Nausea and vomiting?" lol Mine seems to peak at 11am-12pm, then calms down around 2. But then I get so so tired, I have to go nap. Then it comes back around 9 or 10, and it gets so bad I have to go to bed.


----------



## mammyagain

I have estimated that I am also due 1st April... will know definate date on first scan which is 21st August, getting early scan as had an early miscarriage last pregnancy... Can't wait to get scan over and to see a little heartbeat this time... I'm feeling pregnant for the first time today as I feel nauseous and was worrying previously as had no symptoms, never thought I'd be pleased to feel sick  x


----------



## iwanababybump

I hate knowing its time to brush my teeth as I always gag then it's awful


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol
> 
> im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!
> 
> I just old my mum the other day that I was expecting number 4 and got a similar response. my son is only 15 months. I wasnt going to say anything untill I had a scan but didnt want the stress of wondering what she would say so I caved in and told her, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> lol i jsut couldnt not tell her! i phoned her tonight shes happy for us! i was half expecting her to get drunk toniught lol
> 
> elaineyredlainey! aww bless ya! but your hubby loves you dearly and that lemonade will sure tatse good when you get some eh :) hugs xxClick to expand...

Yeah I said sorry to him and he laughed and said it's alright lol he said he has been through it 4 times before lol. So we made up .....:blush: :lol: xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya everyone how are you all this morning?

I'm needing to cut down on my food I think. I wake up every morning with something weighing heavy below my chest.

I'm not having many cravings or many symptoms bar occasional Sicky feeling, tiredness all the time, boobs slowly becoming sensitive, but my wrists are aching and my lower tummy sometimes.

Tim but usually when I'm preg I have to keep blowing my nose which usually leads to me being sick but not this time :wacko:

How are everyone else's symptoms? Xxxx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol
> 
> im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!
> 
> I just old my mum the other day that I was expecting number 4 and got a similar response. my son is only 15 months. I wasnt going to say anything untill I had a scan but didnt want the stress of wondering what she would say so I caved in and told her, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> lol i jsut couldnt not tell her! i phoned her tonight shes happy for us! i was half expecting her to get drunk toniught lol
> 
> elaineyredlainey! aww bless ya! but your hubby loves you dearly and that lemonade will sure tatse good when you get some eh :) hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I said sorry to him and he laughed and said it's alright lol he said he has been through it 4 times before lol. So we made up .....:blush: :lol: xxxClick to expand...

Aww bless you both xxxx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya everyone how are you all this morning?
> 
> I'm needing to cut down on my food I think. I wake up every morning with something weighing heavy below my chest.
> 
> I'm not having many cravings or many symptoms bar occasional Sicky feeling, tiredness all the time, boobs slowly becoming sensitive, but my wrists are aching and my lower tummy sometimes.
> 
> Tim but usually when I'm preg I have to keep blowing my nose which usually leads to me being sick but not this time :wacko:
> 
> How are everyone else's symptoms? Xxxx

morning hun..... Not too bad this morning, hungry if anything and a lovely metal taste in my mouth lol. Do you eat after 9pm? Hugs hope your wrists ect feel better soon Xx


----------



## kristyrich

LittleSpy said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i just told my mum im expecting no 4 there was the what? ah lovely! you havent giving your self enough time to heal! (my son being 14 months) which its true but baby no 4 is defo my last ive told her to keep its a secret though as i swore i werent going to tell till 12wks 6 wks early and ive told her! lol
> 
> im forever hungry! i was like this with my son! waiting for sickness to kick in!!
> 
> I just old my mum the other day that I was expecting number 4 and got a similar response. my son is only 15 months. I wasnt going to say anything untill I had a scan but didnt want the stress of wondering what she would say so I caved in and told her, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! Moms suck! My mom had the same response! "Oh Julie!.............. Are you ready?" WTF?! This was her response after MONTHS of probing me about when we were going to start trying for #2. Mother, I prevented pregnancy for... A LOT of years. I know how to not have a baby! :dohh: And, yes, obviously if I was TRYING, I'm ready.Click to expand...

lol, I think all mums are the same! My mum said she says these things because she is still my mummy and she cares. I think she worries too much though and forgets I'm an adult, lol


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone how are you all this morning?
> 
> I'm needing to cut down on my food I think. I wake up every morning with something weighing heavy below my chest.
> 
> I'm not having many cravings or many symptoms bar occasional Sicky feeling, tiredness all the time, boobs slowly becoming sensitive, but my wrists are aching and my lower tummy sometimes.
> 
> Tim but usually when I'm preg I have to keep blowing my nose which usually leads to me being sick but not this time :wacko:
> 
> How are everyone else's symptoms? Xxxx
> 
> morning hun..... Not too bad this morning, hungry if anything and a lovely metal taste in my mouth lol. Do you eat after 9pm? Hugs hope your wrists ect feel better soon XxClick to expand...

I do sometimes, late night eating really makes me suffer, I'm my own worst enemy lol xx


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies! Sign me up! My EDD will be approx 23rd April :yipee:


----------



## theresarhuebb

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies! Sign me up! My EDD will be approx 23rd April :yipee:

welcome dan-o :)


----------



## iwanababybump

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies! Sign me up! My EDD will be approx 23rd April :yipee:

Congratulations xx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks!!!! Just hoping this ones a sticky!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome new ladies I think we're all hoping for stickys... I can't get excited about this pregnancy I think till at least 8 wks. X


----------



## ladyredlainey

Congratulations Dan-o

I want to test again still can't quite believe it lol plus not to many symptoms yet xx


----------



## hinkybinky

dan-o said:


> Thanks!!!! Just hoping this ones a sticky!!!!

FAB FAB FAB!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sticky dust all round :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

YEY Welcome x


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> Congratulations Dan-o
> 
> I want to test again still can't quite believe it lol plus not to many symptoms yet xx

I wanted to get a test yesterday oh said no lol Xx


----------



## TTC2308

mummyconfused said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> I had my second one done this morning...it came back at 51!!! I am so excited.
> 
> What's your due date?Click to expand...

April 16 th


----------



## Bun87

Please can you add me :D April 13th! x


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Dan-o
> 
> I want to test again still can't quite believe it lol plus not to many symptoms yet xx
> 
> I wanted to get a test yesterday oh said no lol XxClick to expand...

Lol!!! My hubby says the same :lol: xx


----------



## jcombs35

I just can't believe how many there are and I'm sure there are more to come! Tomorrow is AF due date, so I'm as of right now a nervous wreck and will be until I'm certain she's not coming. Can't wait for my IC's to get here so I can see if my line is darker!


----------



## babybeebee79

jcombs35 said:


> I just can't believe how many there are and I'm sure there are more to come! Tomorrow is AF due date, so I'm as of right now a nervous wreck and will be until I'm certain she's not coming. Can't wait for my IC's to get here so I can see if my line is darker!

Im so excited for you. I wish that I was as far along as you, and I find myself not even preggers :(
Seeing all of those negative lines all month, sucked.

I see all of you new and expecting Mom's and my heart buckles under....one side so happy for you! The other so sad for my empty womb :(

We will start trying in about 12 days. I have the OPKT ready and some Preseed I bought, so I am staying so positive. I really want to make my husband a Daddy and I so deeply want to be a Mom.


----------



## jcombs35

babybeebee79 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe how many there are and I'm sure there are more to come! Tomorrow is AF due date, so I'm as of right now a nervous wreck and will be until I'm certain she's not coming. Can't wait for my IC's to get here so I can see if my line is darker!
> 
> Im so excited for you. I wish that I was as far along as you, and I find myself not even preggers :(
> Seeing all of those negative lines all month, sucked.
> 
> I see all of you new and expecting Mom's and my heart buckles under....one side so happy for you! The other so sad for my empty womb :(
> 
> We will start trying in about 12 days. I have the OPKT ready and some Preseed I bought, so I am staying so positive. I really want to make my husband a Daddy and I so deeply want to be a Mom.Click to expand...

I know how you feel. When I thought I had m/c, it broke my heart to be on here, and I had to back off for a while. I was really happy for everyone and wished them the best, but it just hurt me too much to keep reading their posts. I'm still not completely out of the woods with this yet, and I know how crushed I will be if anything happens.

Keep the hope. It will happen for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Babybeebee I totally understand how u feel Hun I've been there it's so hard but im sure you will get ur bfp :hugs:


----------



## Mommyx1311

Good morning ladies, and welcome new ladies!

Off to my booking appointment this am. Then I have another appointment on the 27th.
How are you all feeling? I spent my whole evening with my sister in the emergency room last night due to her having severe headaches, all checked out well though :thumbup: sooo needless to say I'm tired lol. Hope all is well!


----------



## Cutieluls

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya everyone how are you all this morning?
> 
> I'm needing to cut down on my food I think. I wake up every morning with something weighing heavy below my chest.
> 
> I'm not having many cravings or many symptoms bar occasional Sicky feeling, tiredness all the time, boobs slowly becoming sensitive, but my wrists are aching and my lower tummy sometimes.
> 
> Tim but usually when I'm preg I have to keep blowing my nose which usually leads to me being sick but not this time :wacko:
> 
> How are everyone else's symptoms? Xxxx

I've had very few symptoms - in fact was getting quite worried as I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow so thought something should be happening. Up until about 2 hours ago all I felt was extreme tiredness at certain points of the day. Woke up this morning feeling nauseous and sooooo tired. 

Hubby made me plain Quaker oats (with water no sugar) I know sounds gross but seems to have settled the nausea. I just hope this time around it's not as bad as when I had my daughter - wouldn't wish it on anyone. I threw up on the umderground on the way to work it was so embarrassing.


----------



## Steph82

kristyrich said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new girls, flying monkey your only two days after me x
> 
> I read them ( still on book three) but the sex bit bored me and I skipped those bits. Lol
> 
> Lady I totally agree! The first one was exciting but then they all sounded the same. By the end of the second book, I would just skip that whole scene lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have all three books ( got them weeks ago) read the first, got about a quarter of the way through the second and then put them aside. I guess I'll read the rest one day but I am starting to find it a bit boring...Click to expand...


I was the same way. Thought the first one was pretty good but then got hung up on the contract and stopped reading. Just thought it was absolutely rediculous. Someone told me to just keep going and that it would get better. I do have to say that that is true. The story line is cute (but very close to the Twilight series I think).


----------



## ladyredlainey

I got my 12 week scan appointment through the post!! :happydance: Is it mad that I've not stopped grinning since I received it :lol: sooooo excited, I could just burst!! :dance::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

13th of Sept :D I'll need to work out how far on I'll be lol
Lol! xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Cutieluls said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone how are you all this morning?
> 
> I'm needing to cut down on my food I think. I wake up every morning with something weighing heavy below my chest.
> 
> I'm not having many cravings or many symptoms bar occasional Sicky feeling, tiredness all the time, boobs slowly becoming sensitive, but my wrists are aching and my lower tummy sometimes.
> 
> Tim but usually when I'm preg I have to keep blowing my nose which usually leads to me being sick but not this time :wacko:
> 
> How are everyone else's symptoms? Xxxx
> 
> I've had very few symptoms - in fact was getting quite worried as I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow so thought something should be happening. Up until about 2 hours ago all I felt was extreme tiredness at certain points of the day. Woke up this morning feeling nauseous and sooooo tired.
> 
> Hubby made me plain Quaker oats (with water no sugar) I know sounds gross but seems to have settled the nausea. I just hope this time around it's not as bad as when I had my daughter - wouldn't wish it on anyone. I threw up on the umderground on the way to work it was so embarrassing.Click to expand...

I am worried sick (excusing the pun) of being sick on the school run when it starts back next Tuesday, I'm tempted to bring sick bags or something lol. Hope your sickness doesn't get as bad as it was last time xx


----------



## Cutieluls

I started carrying sick bags with me and I'll do the same thing this time. Just in case as you don't want to use your own lap or even worse someone else's as one.


----------



## dan-o

Oooh I never got morning sickness last time, wonder if I'll escape it again?!


----------



## Mommyx1311

dan-o said:


> Oooh I never got morning sickness last time, wonder if I'll escape it again?!

I never got it last time either, my main symptom was fatigue. But this time has been nothing but nausea and dry heaves (without vomiting so far) in and out since I was 4 weeks, but I have just SLIGHTLY more energy this time around Every pregnancy is different!


----------



## ladykara

Welcome and congrats to the new girls xx

Babybeebee- I remember my 12 weeks scan like it was yesterday, the women who did the scan just looked at me and I knew.. I didn't think I could feel any worse until the day I could try again is the day they said I had a mole and would have to hold off trying again for 6 months. The feeling of pain is unreal, no women will ever understand what it's like to think or be pregnant and then to find out your not.. Keeping fingers crossed for a BFP next cycle x

I just got my hcg test results 440 which was taken when I was about 5 weeks exactly.. Which doesn't explain my sickness early but it doesn't show that there may not be a mole. Some web sites say this is normal others say its too low for 5 weeks... But doctor says she thinks it is normal


----------



## Lyd

84!!! Omg lol mad xx enjoy it everyone xx


----------



## ukgirl23

well I was complaining yesterday that I had little to no symptoms.. I should have kept my mouth shut!!!

my boobies are mega sore today... even the shower water on them hurts, and I am bitchzilla! my hubby has given me the silent treatment on more than 2 occasions today haha... I craved an onion burger for breakfast and ice cream for lunch and I'm adding onions to everything now. Thankfully no sickness, I have to go to court tomorrow with my ex over contact for our 2 children, I shall be taking sick bags with me there!


----------



## ladyredlainey

O I'm Also a bitchzilla loving that name :lol:

Xx


----------



## Bjs2005

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya everyone how are you all this morning?
> 
> I'm needing to cut down on my food I think. I wake up every morning with something weighing heavy below my chest.
> 
> I'm not having many cravings or many symptoms bar occasional Sicky feeling, tiredness all the time, boobs slowly becoming sensitive, but my wrists are aching and my lower tummy sometimes.
> 
> Tim but usually when I'm preg I have to keep blowing my nose which usually leads to me being sick but not this time :wacko:
> 
> How are everyone else's symptoms? Xxxx

I have that same kind of feeling yesterday and now again today, and it doesn't go away. :( It's like my stomach is always full, so I almost feel as if I want to throw up but can't. But then I still get hungry...it's so weird. Not liking it one bit, but if it means this is a sticky bean I'll take it any day! I can't wait for my first appointment next week!


----------



## Dynelle

Hello all! New to the site - got my BFP today! Can I join for April 16th?


----------



## dan-o

ladykara said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new girls xx
> 
> Babybeebee- I remember my 12 weeks scan like it was yesterday, the women who did the scan just looked at me and I knew.. I didn't think I could feel any worse until the day I could try again is the day they said I had a mole and would have to hold off trying again for 6 months. The feeling of pain is unreal, no women will ever understand what it's like to think or be pregnant and then to find out your not.. Keeping fingers crossed for a BFP next cycle x
> 
> I just got my hcg test results 440 which was taken when I was about 5 weeks exactly.. Which doesn't explain my sickness early but it doesn't show that there may not be a mole. Some web sites say this is normal others say its too low for 5 weeks... But doctor says she thinks it is normal

Have they booked you in for a scan yet hun? I had mine at 6+1 with my son and another at 8w, then 13w and 20w. I was signed back over to midwife led care at 20w when they were certain it wasn't another molar pregnancy. To get a second molar is virtually unheard of anyway, you will be fine hun! Did you have chemo or just d+c? Sometimes if you needed chemo there is a small risk of the cells growing back, but thats also rare xx


----------



## RomaTomato

my 17 dpo HCG was 1500! That was Tuesday afternoon...I was going to go get the second beta drawn this morning but the doc advised me to wait a few days. The suspense may kill me but I am happy with my numbers thus far! When I had my chemical in June my HCG was only 14, and that was on the exact same day (4w1d) I got my betas this time around!


----------



## nimbec

Yay ROMA!!!!! fab betas, i'm having my third taken tomorrow but then have to wait until monday or tuesday for the result grrrrr when is your next one being taken?


----------



## jcombs35

I was the same way with symptoms. Since my crappy doctor told me I'm not and that it's impossible for me to be, I've been noticing symptoms, but trying to disregard them. I thought my boobs were getting bigger and heavier, but like I said, I disregarded it. Yesterday, I got out of the shower, and got dressed. When I looked down, I had cleavage! I don't normally have cleavage, ever. I am LOVING this!!


----------



## RomaTomato

I got this just now!

Eeeek! Maybe twins?! :)
 



Attached Files:







CBD.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dan-o

Wowee, twins would be awesome! Congrats on getting the 3+ by the way! X


----------



## theresarhuebb

3+ just means your further on than 1-2 wks wish you all the luck x


----------



## RomaTomato

theresarhuebb said:


> 3+ just means your further on than 1-2 wks wish you all the luck x

There is also a 2-3w option.

I know it's probably not, but let a girl dream! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I got 2-3 on 13dpo and I was really shocked cos I thot I wud be 1-2 but its either twins... Ur hcg is rising very well... Nothing to worry about tho it's a great thing. Xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've had a dream of having twins but with having so little symptoms I think unlikely lol.

My hubby is buying me a clear blue digital test tomorrow so I can put my doubts at ease.

Hope your all well this evening :hugs: my girls are in bed chatting away but not fighting lol

Congrats to all the new ladies and hugs all around xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just to let you know to get a 3+ your hcg needs to be over 2000 :)


----------



## CherylC3

I got 2-3 on sun i was going to buy another to see but I got my bloods done on tues then getting them done next wk too so il see if I'm progressing anyway so maybe save the money. Xx


----------



## Mommyx1311

Just got home from my dr's appt and I have a date for my first scan, its 8/23. Woo hoo can't wait!


----------



## mandaxx

Hi, I'm due April 17th xxxxxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

I got 2-3 on my digi before AF was due too... x


----------



## ladykara

Welcome to the new ladies x

I doing tests every 2 days just to see the line get darker.. This may be my last pregnancy so intend on making the most of peeing on a stick and seeing that line !! Lol 

Dan - you don't realise how happy i Am to see another lady who has been through it, if that makes sense..lol. My doctor and charring cross said there is no point scanning me until 8 weeks so I'm booked in then. I am hoping they will rescan me up until 20 weeks because I will just worry every time I have MS. My hcg levels don't look like a early mole or partial. I was a bit naughty and we tried once a couple weeks before I was given the final all clear. No chemo, just d&c but they didn't know it was a partial mole until they looked at the fetus after my d&c ( they told me the day we were going to try again !!! I was so upset) spent 12 weeks thinking all was fine...I'll never forget that 12 weeks scan !! Charring did say its 1% chance having a repeat, but the % are suppose to be low getting a first mole pregnancy so anything is possible !! Everyone on worried about lack of sickness and there is me worried about too much. X


----------



## jcombs35

I'm so jealous of you guys that have digi's with conception indicators! Wishing mine would hurry up!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

RomaTomato said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> 3+ just means your further on than 1-2 wks wish you all the luck x
> 
> There is also a 2-3w option.
> 
> I know it's probably not, but let a girl dream! :cloud9::happydance:Click to expand...

I know I wasn't trying to spoil your fun :) id love twins my self lol


----------



## mummyconfused

mummyconfused said:


> Join us
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE ON :bfp: H&H 9MONTHS
> 
> 31st March (hoping for 1st April)
> CandyApple19
> Jsawyer7
> Mermaidbirth
> Ladyredlainey
> 
> 1st (APRIL FOOLS :) )
> Mummyconfused
> Xxenssisl :angel:
> wishnhoping
> Chevy4by
> Tacotime
> Angela49uk
> RKW
> Mosh_girl
> Prickly
> Hockey24
> mammyagain
> 
> 2nd
> Jcliff :angel:
> Bearbadger
> Mummy2b2013
> theresarhuebb
> Sammy2012
> 
> 3rd
> Belle
> ginny83
> Bjs2005
> Wanna Bump
> Lisa64
> Hayleyemma
> beeba
> Sugarfairy
> HinkyBinky
> 
> 4th
> wannabwatkins
> hopestruck
> Babimabi
> AVbaby
> Roxane1986
> 
> 5th
> kirstabelle
> Jjs2012
> Cutieluls
> sara317
> Mummy2o
> 
> 6th
> Steph82
> Dosey
> bmavery
> 
> 7th
> TeAmo
> Ttcjonesbaby1
> Nimbec
> 
> 8th
> Mommyx1311
> Stmw
> Sorsha
> GossipGirl
> Louloublue
> carebearbaby
> 
> 9th
> ooSweetPea
> Melissabump
> Doggylover
> 
> 10th
> Pghgirl3
> Waterlily13 / 11th
> Daisyr21
> MegN1117
> lilyc
> Kalamazoo247
> Ladykara
> MelBear
> Jlud
> 
> 11th
> LittleSpy
> Laubull
> Petite
> 
> 12th
> Sla545
> ILoveYouZandT
> x-li-x
> FlyingMonkey
> 
> 13th
> Jcombs35
> Krissy485
> Mommabrown
> bun87
> 
> 14th
> Crownjewelz
> lauramarie
> mnjhowell
> Vicyl
> 3boysandprego
> Mammy_
> 
> 15th
> RomaTomato
> Hope1178
> 
> 16th
> ukgirl23
> Eleanor ace
> CherylC3
> TTC2308
> Dynelle
> Mandaxx
> 
> 17th
> Grace10209
> 
> 
> 18th
> Kristyrich
> 
> 19th
> LittleLady04
> 
> 20th
> 
> 21st
> 
> 22nd
> 
> 23rd
> dani-o
> 
> 24th
> 
> 25th
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> 
> 30th
> 
> Awaiting date
> Tamithomas


Omg baby boom for sure. I've updated first page. Hope I didn't miss anyone 

Ms again grrrr


----------



## Mommyx1311

So on my birth board on another site, some ladies are urinating into a cup of straight bleach to see if it fizzes or not to "predict" gender. Is it just me or does this seem like a really bad idea #1 having possibly fizzy bleach that close to your hoo hoo and #2 doesn't urine contain some amount of ammonia and mixing bleach with ammonia is a chemistry no no...IDK maybe I'm a snob lol


----------



## Steph82

Mommyx1311 said:


> So on my birth board on another site, some ladies are urinating into a cup of straight bleach to see if it fizzes or not to "predict" gender. Is it just me or does this seem like a really bad idea #1 having possibly fizzy bleach that close to your hoo hoo and #2 doesn't urine contain some amount of ammonia and mixing bleach with ammonia is a chemistry no no...IDK maybe I'm a snob lol


I thought the test was with Baking Soda:book:


----------



## Mommyx1311

These ladies are using straight bleach!


----------



## jcombs35

I've read about the bleach thing too, but I read it was supposed to fizz up if you were pregnant. I thought it was supposed to be a homemade hpt. I doubt it really works. lol


----------



## mummyconfused

Ultrasound in 2hra. Yay


----------



## Steph82

Mommyx1311 said:


> These ladies are using straight bleach!

lol well to each their own I guess! 

I think I will just wait for the scan :coffee: :wohoo:


----------



## Mommyx1311

jcombs35 said:


> I've read about the bleach thing too, but I read it was supposed to fizz up if you were pregnant. I thought it was supposed to be a homemade hpt. I doubt it really works. lol

Some were using it as a HPT others that are already pregnant were saying if it fizzes you are having a boy if it doesn't a girl. Definitely doubt it works lol



Steph82 said:


> Mommyx1311 said:
> 
> 
> These ladies are using straight bleach!
> 
> lol well to each their own I guess!
> 
> I think I will just wait for the scan :coffee: :wohoo:Click to expand...

LOL me too!


----------



## nyllioness

Would love to join! Had my first u/s today - official due date of April 1st, 2013!:happydance: Although, I usually go a week or two before my due date - might just be a March baby - we'll see....


----------



## LittleSpy

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies! Sign me up! My EDD will be approx 23rd April :yipee:

YAY!!!! So happy to see you here, dan-o! Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm so excited! One of my friends who has a daughter 19 days older than Maisie (we were due 8 days apart) is expecting again! As soon as I got my bfp she decided she wanted to really try and be pregnant at the same time again (they had been ntnp for a couple of months). She must have been ovulating that exact moment she found out I was pregnant because lo and behold, 11 days later, bfp. :haha: We're due 9 days apart this time (only I'm due first this time). :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

It's exciting to see due dates get further and further in the month!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

YAY im exactly 6+2
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment3.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> YAY im exactly 6+2

Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Natasharae612

My babe is due April 7th :happydance:


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> YAY im exactly 6+2
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

and ive got my fingers crossed and thinking about you all day tomorrow..

Ill be checking in every hour, hope to see darker line on your IC 

so excited for you:happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

Wow! 94!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Natasharae612 said:


> My babe is due April 7th :happydance:

yay congrates - your our 94th mum to be:happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

Does the 100th customer win anything? :haha:


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> YAY im exactly 6+2
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> and ive got my fingers crossed and thinking about you all day tomorrow..
> 
> Ill be checking in every hour, hope to see darker line on your IC
> 
> so excited for you:happydance:Click to expand...

IC's still haven't come yet. Hopefully they'll be there tomorrow morning!!


----------



## kristyrich

Arggghh.. sooo annoyed. I got a digi today because I wanted to see the word pregnant lol and to see how far its says I am. So I read the instructions and do exactly as its says and... error. What a waste of $20.


----------



## lily28

Add me to the April party! I had my bfp on the 8th!!! Sooo excited!


----------



## ladyredlainey

kristyrich said:


> Arggghh.. sooo annoyed. I got a digi today because I wanted to see the word pregnant lol and to see how far its says I am. So I read the instructions and do exactly as its says and... error. What a waste of $20.

Awww how annoying!! Hugs xx


----------



## CandyApple19

hullo girlies! Anyone else having days where they havent many symptoms??? i went all yest not feeling too sick or tired! mad one....today my tummy just feels delicate and if i burp id chuck...ergghh! also got trapped wind....


----------



## ladyredlainey

CandyApple19 said:


> hullo girlies! Anyone else having days where they havent many symptoms??? i went all yest not feeling too sick or tired! mad one....today my tummy just feels delicate and if i burp id chuck...ergghh! also got trapped wind....

My tiredness isn't going away. But the sickness feeling comes and goes. My tummy ans wrists are sore most of the time.

Hope your tummy is better soon xx


----------



## CandyApple19

im not constantly tired, it just hits all of a sudden here and there..the only solid symptom ive got is sore boobs and thats all.


----------



## nimbec

Candy i'm really worried as apart from being absolutly shattered and slightly sore boobs i don't have any sickness really apart from about a week ago i had the odd wave and i sometimes think i feel a bit icky but i maybe imagining it LOL!!!! 2 weeks today i get my scan ...i can't wait!!!! I can't get negative thoughts out of my head grrrrrr come on pma pma pma girls!


----------



## CandyApple19

i get like that too, its hard not to. just try to relax a lil.x


----------



## lily28

CandyApple19 said:


> hullo girlies! Anyone else having days where they havent many symptoms??? i went all yest not feeling too sick or tired! mad one....today my tummy just feels delicate and if i burp id chuck...ergghh! also got trapped wind....

I have no ep symptoms at all, except high energy levels, appetite for lots of protein and milk, and darker nipples. No cramps, no tender boobs (my pms boobs hurt like btw), no fatigue. If it wasn't for 4 pos tests I would never imagine I'm pg...:dohh:


----------



## kristyrich

ladyredlainey said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Arggghh.. sooo annoyed. I got a digi today because I wanted to see the word pregnant lol and to see how far its says I am. So I read the instructions and do exactly as its says and... error. What a waste of $20.
> 
> Awww how annoying!! Hugs xxClick to expand...

Yes was extremely frustrating, lol. I just used another test and had a very dark positive line. So that will have to do for reassurance till my appointment on tuesday. Not spending any more money!!:hugs: x


----------



## ladyredlainey

kristyrich said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Arggghh.. sooo annoyed. I got a digi today because I wanted to see the word pregnant lol and to see how far its says I am. So I read the instructions and do exactly as its says and... error. What a waste of $20.
> 
> Awww how annoying!! Hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes was extremely frustrating, lol. I just used another test and had a very dark positive line. So that will have to do for reassurance till my appointment on tuesday. Not spending any more money!!:hugs: xClick to expand...

My hubby is buying me a cheap test just to get peace of mind today so hoping it will have a lovely and strong line.
I'm so tired it's unbelievable.
He was going to get me the preg plus week one but decided against it lol xxx


----------



## jcombs35

kristyrich said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Arggghh.. sooo annoyed. I got a digi today because I wanted to see the word pregnant lol and to see how far its says I am. So I read the instructions and do exactly as its says and... error. What a waste of $20.
> 
> Awww how annoying!! Hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes was extremely frustrating, lol. I just used another test and had a very dark positive line. So that will have to do for reassurance till my appointment on tuesday. Not spending any more money!!:hugs: xClick to expand...

I know just how you feel! It's like me setting mine down in the puddle of water and ruining it!!:dohh:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Peace of mind now :D 

https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r539/Elainemougwright/IMG_20120810_110215.jpg


----------



## jcombs35

What a beautiful line! Love it!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks :D I couldn't stop grinning when it automatically appeared.

How are you all coping with the tiredness.? We need to do a shopping but even walking to the kitchen is to much effort just shattered beyond belief xxx


----------



## jcombs35

I'm napping in the afternoons, which helps, but other than that, I"m not coping very well! School starts here next week, so I'm thrilled that I'll have all my little ones out of the house for a while during the day!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Ours start back next week to, but as much as it will be lovely I've got my elder two at school then my 3rd daughter goes to nursery only for 2.5hours which is no time for anything and the walking etc, god it's a thought lol, but its healthy, and my 1 year old at home.
But it will be nice not having them all biccering all day lol.
I have fallen asleep on the couch a few times this week lol xx


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, I remember those days. Makes you wonder if it's worth the effort only having them going for a couple of hours!


----------



## MollyMalone

Can I join?? My last period started on the 13th of July, so I guess my due date would be around the 20th of April


----------



## dan-o

Wow that's An impressive line lady!!!
Hi Molly, welcome and congrats!


----------



## dan-o

kristyrich said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Arggghh.. sooo annoyed. I got a digi today because I wanted to see the word pregnant lol and to see how far its says I am. So I read the instructions and do exactly as its says and... error. What a waste of $20.
> 
> Awww how annoying!! Hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes was extremely frustrating, lol. I just used another test and had a very dark positive line. So that will have to do for reassurance till my appointment on tuesday. Not spending any more money!!:hugs: xClick to expand...

Ohhh how annoying! Phonetehran up and complain, I have in the past and got free tests plus a refund xx


----------



## dan-o

Candy apple, I didnt have much other than sore boobs when I was pregnant with my boy!


----------



## LittleSpy

Kristyrich -- Can you not call the custmer service number and get a refund?

CandyApple -- I'm not as far along as you, but I've yet to have many symptoms. If this pregnancy goes like my first, though, I should feel nasty nausea creeping in any day now, though. Expect I'll feel pretty yuck by Sunday. But so far I've had 3 days of queasiness at 9-11dpo and other than that it's been very passing, most days no queasiness or real symptoms at all. I've felt a bit more tired the last few days but nothing like the exhaustion I remember wtih dd.

nimbec -- I'm not sure there's much reason for you to be worried, but maybe grateful instead! :thumbup: There are plenty of women who get no morning sickness at all and plenty of others who don't get it until 6-7 weeks. I know it's hard not to worry, though. I've worried about no symptoms and then if I had them, I'd worry about that, too. No pleasing me. :haha:

ladyredlainey -- I hate to break it to you, but I think you may be a smidge pregnant, dear. :haha: I took a nap with my 12 month old yesterday because I was so tired. She popped right up after an hour and it took me like 30 minutes of walking around and cooking dinner to finally wake up.

I feel morning sickness creeping in on me. Knot in the back of my throat this morning. That's a lot of how I felt sick with dd, it was just a lot worse. I fully expected it to show up today or tomorrow based on my first pregnancy and it looks like it's not going to disappoint! :haha: It's hard for me to imagine this pregnancy being much different from my first.


----------



## dan-o

Hi littlespy, our LO's are almost the same age! My boy is 13 months today!


----------



## nimbec

Gosh ladies i'm worroed sick i have a gut feeling all is not well with my bean, i don't know why and i can't shift it. I've had mild cramps previously but had a sharper one today and panicked spoke to midwife and she's going to get me scanned wednesday rather than 24th. She must think i'm NUTS!!! i did perhaps insinuate my pain was poss worse than it is and now i'm worried i have jinxed everything OMG i wish i could just calm down, relax and enjoy being pg even if it only lasts a short while! 

I'm now wondering if my pains are just trapped wind but they are very one sided and run down the bikini line...strange i know! 

Hope you are all ok!! So sorry i just had to talk to someone i know really i'm being silly 

Welcome new ladies!! I cant believe how many of us there are this month whoooo hoooo


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- I know it's hard not to worry. But if it helps, I had quite sharp pain with dd. It would stop me in my tracks. This went on for the first 9-10 weeks as far as I can remember. So far, I haven't had it with this one but to me that means it's normal either way. :thumbup: 

dan-o -- I think I remember seeing you around when I was ttc dd in 2010! :thumbup: Glad we're back here together.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks littlespy!!! :)


----------



## jcombs35

Nimbec, I worried about every little pain and cramp up until I could feel the baby move with my other pregnancies. Unless you're bleeding or in severe pain, I think you're fine.

I'm getting ready to head to the doctor's to confirm this. I'm out of my mind with worry. What if their test is negative again?


----------



## nimbec

OMG JCoombes i wish you so much luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! and thankyou for your kind words :) please let us know how it goes x


----------



## Mommyx1311

Best of luck jcombs :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hope it goes ok jcombs xx


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck jcombs x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hope everything goes OK Jcombs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Dynelle

I just learned that my doctor is on vacation the 2 weeks surrounding my 8 week appt time, so they scheduled me with another doctor who doesn't have the greatest reviews... I'm trying not to be too bummed but I want my first appt. to be special and I LOVE MY doctor. I guess I just need to vent a little :)


----------



## ukgirl23

I have to wait til oct.5 to see my doctor! thats a real bummer!


----------



## Dynelle

ukgirl23 said:


> I have to wait til oct.5 to see my doctor! thats a real bummer!

Will you see another one in the interim or just wait until then to go in?


----------



## CandyApple19

GOODLUCK jcombs. xxxxx
i feel exhausted today! doing my head in but ive had to battle on and stay awake. really am shattered :|..........
had a few times i felt sick...sore boobs......my cramping has generally calmed down in the last 4 days, no spotting or bleeding or anything so im good. 
cant wait for next friday!!!!!!!!! see our baby again HOPEFULLY.


----------



## ukgirl23

I just have to wait until then :( I would have liked something sooner though :(


----------



## Agiboma

hi all 

can i join you all, just found out im pregnant again after having a preemie. So im super nervous about this expereince.


----------



## CandyApple19

ukgirl, how far along will u be then?xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I haven't even scheduled my appointment yet. :haha: Trying to get my insurance situation straightened out first so there's no billing confusion. I called to schedule my appointment today. Except I forgot my OB office closes at noon on Friday. I called at 12:03 p.m. :dohh: I waited until 12 weeks to go in with Maisie but I'm hoping to go around 8-9 this time just for peace of mind.


----------



## ukgirl23

CandyApple19 said:


> ukgirl, how far along will u be then?xx



12 weeks hun :) x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my hcg for 15dpo at 4 wks 465 this good? I'm panicking xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Cheryl -- I don't think one number really tells you anything because there's such a huge range of acceptable/normal levels at that stage. The important thing, I believe, is that it doubles in 48 hours. :flower:


----------



## mamaofthree

Can I join? Think Im due April 12th ish but have a bit of a history of eary arrivals. Still, I'm due in April anyhow. xxx


----------



## bbymc

Congratulations ladies! I'm due 14th April so I can officially join the club  xx


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi all! I'm due around 17th Aprilish, but my dates are all over the place. I do know my conception date (which was 4 1/2 weeks after my last LMP) as, due to family illness and subsequent bereavement :cry:, we only had one babymaking encounter on my birthday, of all days. TMI, I know:blush:, but, it makes me smile that this is my best birthday present ever and I can't share it without people sticking their fingers in their ears and shouting 'LA LA LA LA LA!!!'. I really hope this little munchkin sticks. :flower: and :hugs: to all, Jojo. Xxx


----------



## ladykara

Wow lots of new girls !! Welcome and congrats on your BFP xx

Cheryl- same reading as mine, my doctor says its normal, my line on test getting darker, so wouldn't worry honey.. X

Good luck jcombe -- has anyone heard from her yet ? X

Well I manged a shift at work and didn't feel that bad with sickness, one day down another 6 weeks to go !!!! Don't know if I can keep lying for that long. Anyone else with a obsession of doing pregnancy tests ? Or am I the only crazy loon here !! X


----------



## RomaTomato

My betas thus far: 

August 7: ~17 DPO - 1501
August 10: ~20 DPO - 5231


----------



## kristyrich

dan-o said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Arggghh.. sooo annoyed. I got a digi today because I wanted to see the word pregnant lol and to see how far its says I am. So I read the instructions and do exactly as its says and... error. What a waste of $20.
> 
> Awww how annoying!! Hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes was extremely frustrating, lol. I just used another test and had a very dark positive line. So that will have to do for reassurance till my appointment on tuesday. Not spending any more money!!:hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh how annoying! Phonetehran up and complain, I have in the past and got free tests plus a refund xxClick to expand...


Thanks, I think I will. I never even thought to phone and complain but I should. When you pay so much you expect it to work. xx


----------



## mummyconfused

So i got a private message late last night from HinkyBinky.. Sadly her her pregnancy had ended and she is taking a break from BnB.. So sad our 3rd :angel: :(


----------



## kristyrich

LittleSpy said:


> Kristyrich -- Can you not call the custmer service number and get a refund.

Yeah I'm going to give it a try. Hopefully they can at least send me a nother test.


----------



## wannabewillow

mummyconfused said:


> So i got a private message late last night from HinkyBinky.. Sadly her her pregnancy had ended and she is taking a break from BnB.. So sad our 3rd :angel: :(

That's so sad. I'm so sorry. She's in my thoughts. X


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi, can you add me, found out I was pregnant at 12 dpo on Wednesday 8th August EDD..... April 21st 2013


----------



## ladykara

mummyconfused said:


> So i got a private message late last night from HinkyBinky.. Sadly her her pregnancy had ended and she is taking a break from BnB.. So sad our 3rd :angel: :(

Oh no that's such sad news.... I'm so sorry to hear that... I remember that feeling well, I stayed away from Bnb for a few weeks after x


----------



## mummyconfused

wow 6 new mums to be just over night.. we are the leaders in the baby boom :) lol


JACOMBS - ANY NEW, ANY NEWS... Im on the edge of my chair.. Hurry up and update us please LOL


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies :hi: Can I join too. I just got my :bfp: last Saturday. :happydance: My EDD is April 17th. This will be my first baby after TTC for 3 years. My Beta test is booked for Wednesday, hoping for a good number.


----------



## mummyconfused

welcome new ladies 102 wow


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> wow 6 new mums to be just over night.. we are the leaders in the baby boom :) lol
> 
> 
> JACOMBS - ANY NEW, ANY NEWS... Im on the edge of my chair.. Hurry up and update us please LOL

haha. Sorry. I've had such a busy day! Well, I'm not sure if I should be in this thread or not! When I got there, the doctor had gone, but the nurse gave me another urine test, which was negative. She tried to hurry me out the door, but I made her listen to me. After telling her about my 18 positives on 4 different brands, she asked if I had symptoms.:dohh:

I told her yes I do, and they're progressing, and she said, "Yeah, it does sound like you're pregnant..." The soonest they can get me back in to see the doctor is Wednesday. But I feel so peaceful now about this. I am so sure that I am pregnant. And it's great to know they're going to figure this out and not treating me like I'm stupid!


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> wow 6 new mums to be just over night.. we are the leaders in the baby boom :) lol
> 
> 
> JACOMBS - ANY NEW, ANY NEWS... Im on the edge of my chair.. Hurry up and update us please LOL
> 
> haha. Sorry. I've had such a busy day! Well, I'm not sure if I should be in this thread or not! When I got there, the doctor had gone, but the nurse gave me another urine test, which was negative. She tried to hurry me out the door, but I made her listen to me. After telling her about my 18 positives on 4 different brands, she asked if I had symptoms.:dohh:
> 
> I told her yes I do, and they're progressing, and she said, "Yeah, it does sound like you're pregnant..." The soonest they can get me back in to see the doctor is Wednesday. But I feel so peaceful now about this. I am so sure that I am pregnant. And it's great to know they're going to figure this out and not treating me like I'm stupid!Click to expand...

when is AF due? so weird, im so sorry this is so hard Grrr


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> wow 6 new mums to be just over night.. we are the leaders in the baby boom :) lol
> 
> 
> JACOMBS - ANY NEW, ANY NEWS... Im on the edge of my chair.. Hurry up and update us please LOL
> 
> haha. Sorry. I've had such a busy day! Well, I'm not sure if I should be in this thread or not! When I got there, the doctor had gone, but the nurse gave me another urine test, which was negative. She tried to hurry me out the door, but I made her listen to me. After telling her about my 18 positives on 4 different brands, she asked if I had symptoms.:dohh:
> 
> I told her yes I do, and they're progressing, and she said, "Yeah, it does sound like you're pregnant..." The soonest they can get me back in to see the doctor is Wednesday. But I feel so peaceful now about this. I am so sure that I am pregnant. And it's great to know they're going to figure this out and not treating me like I'm stupid!Click to expand...
> 
> when is AF due? so weird, im so sorry this is so hard GrrrClick to expand...

I hate that it's so confusing too. Part of me feels a little foolish even being on this thread. AF is due today, and it's 9:12 pm here and no trace. No cramping, no nothing!:shrug:


----------



## bluerose783

Hi, I'm heading into my 7th week I think. I'm very nervous as I am coming off the back of a misscarriage 6 months ago. I believe eveything is travelling well, wont know I guess until my 12 week scan.


----------



## LittleSpy

I was itching to POAS tonight. All I had left in the house was my last digi (so I thought at the time... just found one last Wondfo :dohh:). I knew it would tell me I'm pregnant but I have no reason to save it, so I took it. And then I broke it open. :haha:

I'm more pregnant than the control line! :happydance:

I told hubby a line that dark means quadruplets. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







22dpo digis.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jcombs35

I can't wait for my wondfo's!!!


----------



## angeluv

hi! Can I join this thread? I found got my :bfp: 4 days ago..I am 4 weeks and 1 day right and due around April 18th. I'm super excited!!


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> I was itching to POAS tonight. All I had left in the house was my last digi (so I thought at the time... just found one last Wondfo :dohh:). I knew it would tell me I'm pregnant but I have no reason to save it, so I took it. And then I broke it open. :haha:
> 
> I'm more pregnant than the control line! :happydance:
> 
> I told hubby a line that dark means quadruplets. :winkwink:

Oh lol quadruplets, this is so hilarious! :thumbup::haha:
I took all the tests I have with me, all faint +, lines are darker later in the day than early. My fmu must very diluted, I drink a lot of water before I sleep be cause I get a coarse throat that feels weird...
I can't wait for a darker line, I want to be more pregnant than the control line too!:dohh:

I succumbed the temptation and went to a local store that prints on t shirts and printed a "I <3 Dad" onesie. Still haven't told DH (I'm on a trip and don't want to tell him on the phone), I'm afraid if I tell someone it will not be real anymore.


----------



## nimbec

Jcoombes how frustrating for you!!! Could you ask the nurse to take your blood beta hcg's? then you will have a definitive answer.... i would call and play merry hell withthem demand to be seen monday it is so unfair making you wait!! FX for you!!!! 

Welcome to all new ladies! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I've got a new scan date this thursday YEY!!!!


----------



## g3mz

Hi can I join :) I conceived with ivf/icsi due to my dh having a low count and motility after a vasectomy reversal! Im due April 10th but am still scared to believe it until my scan on the 22nd! :)


----------



## nimbec

Yey G3 you found us!! WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamaofthree

LittleSpy said:


> I was itching to POAS tonight. All I had left in the house was my last digi (so I thought at the time... just found one last Wondfo :dohh:). I knew it would tell me I'm pregnant but I have no reason to save it, so I took it. And then I broke it open. :haha:
> 
> I'm more pregnant than the control line! :happydance:
> 
> I told hubby a line that dark means quadruplets. :winkwink:

Lol! Don't joke! I also was more pregnant than control line on frer. Has anyone done a digi and got a 3+ really early? I took it last week 3days before Af was due mid afternoon also and thats what it said? I know my last AF was july 5th for sure, so even if I o'd early that would be good going. Hope it's not more than one:dohh: Can handle a fifth, but fith and sixth??? Think I may book an early scan cuz i'm driving myself crazy. Damn tests!! lol xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

mamaofthree said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I was itching to POAS tonight. All I had left in the house was my last digi (so I thought at the time... just found one last Wondfo :dohh:). I knew it would tell me I'm pregnant but I have no reason to save it, so I took it. And then I broke it open. :haha:
> 
> I'm more pregnant than the control line! :happydance:
> 
> I told hubby a line that dark means quadruplets. :winkwink:
> 
> Lol! Don't joke! I also was more pregnant than control line on frer. Has anyone done a digi and got a 3+ really early? I took it last week 3days before Af was due mid afternoon also and thats what it said? I know my last AF was july 5th for sure, so even if I o'd early that would be good going. Hope it's not more than one:dohh: Can handle a fifth, but fith and sixth??? Think I may book an early scan cuz i'm driving myself crazy. Damn tests!! lol xxxClick to expand...

I'm also worried as my dads mum was a twin and a few twins scattered about the family, and apparently more common after multiple pregnancies eekk lol. I want an early scan for that reason.

I'm not worried about triplets or quads though hehe :D


----------



## mamaofthree

ladyredlainey said:


> mamaofthree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I was itching to POAS tonight. All I had left in the house was my last digi (so I thought at the time... just found one last Wondfo :dohh:). I knew it would tell me I'm pregnant but I have no reason to save it, so I took it. And then I broke it open. :haha:
> 
> I'm more pregnant than the control line! :happydance:
> 
> I told hubby a line that dark means quadruplets. :winkwink:
> 
> Lol! Don't joke! I also was more pregnant than control line on frer. Has anyone done a digi and got a 3+ really early? I took it last week 3days before Af was due mid afternoon also and thats what it said? I know my last AF was july 5th for sure, so even if I o'd early that would be good going. Hope it's not more than one:dohh: Can handle a fifth, but fith and sixth??? Think I may book an early scan cuz i'm driving myself crazy. Damn tests!! lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm also worried as my dads mum was a twin and a few twins scattered about the family, and apparently more common after multiple pregnancies eekk lol. I want an early scan for that reason.
> 
> I'm not worried about triplets or quads though hehe :DClick to expand...

I'm concerned about twins. They are on both sides. I got a 3+ when was just a tad preg. Am breastfeeding which apparently makes women around 9times more likey, and I have had 4previous babies, and I guess the more you have the more your odd increase (or so google seems to think hahaha!) Fingers crossed for us then xx


----------



## nimbec

Hey mamma i got a 3+ really early too hcg was high too has slowed down a tad now but being scanned on thursday...eek exciting! This is my first and i wouldn't mind 1 or 2 but i'd be a bit panicky if 2 to say the least lol!! 

How many weeks are you? Just noticed your in wales too YEY!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Can I cautiously join you? I'm due 24th April and I'm PAL so this baby is a blessing


----------



## ladyredlainey

mamaofthree said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaofthree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I was itching to POAS tonight. All I had left in the house was my last digi (so I thought at the time... just found one last Wondfo :dohh:). I knew it would tell me I'm pregnant but I have no reason to save it, so I took it. And then I broke it open. :haha:
> 
> I'm more pregnant than the control line! :happydance:
> 
> I told hubby a line that dark means quadruplets. :winkwink:
> 
> Lol! Don't joke! I also was more pregnant than control line on frer. Has anyone done a digi and got a 3+ really early? I took it last week 3days before Af was due mid afternoon also and thats what it said? I know my last AF was july 5th for sure, so even if I o'd early that would be good going. Hope it's not more than one:dohh: Can handle a fifth, but fith and sixth??? Think I may book an early scan cuz i'm driving myself crazy. Damn tests!! lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm also worried as my dads mum was a twin and a few twins scattered about the family, and apparently more common after multiple pregnancies eekk lol. I want an early scan for that reason.
> 
> I'm not worried about triplets or quads though hehe :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm concerned about twins. They are on both sides. I got a 3+ when was just a tad preg. Am breastfeeding which apparently makes women around 9times more likey, and I have had 4previous babies, and I guess the more you have the more your odd increase (or so google seems to think hahaha!) Fingers crossed for us then xxClick to expand...

I read that also about breastfeeding! I'm not I stopped in February but still have a flow.

Fingers crossed for single births eh lol. This is our 5th although my hubby likes even numbers lol! Do twins would round it up again. Lol xx


----------



## melissasbump

I got a 1-2 weeks on a digi at 11DPO and a 3+ at 15DPO! Yikes!


----------



## jcombs35

nimbec said:


> Jcoombes how frustrating for you!!! Could you ask the nurse to take your blood beta hcg's? then you will have a definitive answer.... i would call and play merry hell withthem demand to be seen monday it is so unfair making you wait!! FX for you!!!!
> 
> Welcome to all new ladies! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> I've got a new scan date this thursday YEY!!!!

They don't do lab work there, so I couldn't. I'm just relieved I don't have to fight with them to be checked out further. I thought I was going to have to.


----------



## dan-o

Wow it sounds like there may well be a few twin surprises!!!

It crossed my mind too as my faint lines were so early, but they are only getting darker as fast as they did with my boy now so I think I'm ok lol x


----------



## mamaofthree

nimbec said:


> Hey mamma i got a 3+ really early too hcg was high too has slowed down a tad now but being scanned on thursday...eek exciting! This is my first and i wouldn't mind 1 or 2 but i'd be a bit panicky if 2 to say the least lol!!
> 
> How many weeks are you? Just noticed your in wales too YEY!!!

Yeh, because those digi tests need a HCG of atleast2,000 to get a 3+ according to their website which I would think really high before a missed af...but anyhow, will be calling babybond in a couple of weeks as can't stand the suspense. I am in cyncoed cardiff. Whereabouts are you hun?xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Ooooooh, can't wait for us al to have scans now! :) xxx


----------



## nimbec

I'm in Llandovery now but used to live Nr cowbridge! I still come to Cardiff a few times a week for work!!


----------



## jcombs35

I"m so jealous of you all and your sticks!! 1 hour til I can go check my mail to see if mine finally came!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

I was in sainsburies the other day and i was talking to my oh about retesting to double check everything was ok whe this oap turned round and butted in our convo and started to lecture me about if i got a bfp already there was no point in trying again.... she told me off for about 15 minutes until I managed to crawl away feeling like a naughy child who had been caught doing something I shouldnt.... i never did get to retest :(


----------



## jcombs35

Oh ukgirl, you should've given her a piece of your mind! First of all, it was none of her business. Second of all, it was none of her business. Third of all, it was none of her business!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mamaofthree

You have to do atleast fives tests until it truly becomes real, even then I have the urge to do more lol. This time we took an earlybird swift, but i read on the net that they are useless and apparently dueing menopause show false + (not that I'm menopausal obv lol) but that was enough for me to think 'well in what other circumstances might they give me a false +'so then I made OH buy two FRERS, then I did a digi...all in the space of two days hahahah. I am definately pregnant wahaahaha. God I ate it when ppl stick their noses in, whith nothing useful to say. What harm are you doing anyway?! Test away I say! x


----------



## dan-o

Wow! How ignorant of the oap!!! :shock:


----------



## ladyredlainey

What a cheeky woman!! You test to your hearts content :hugs: I think most ladies tend to need a few positives for believing it to be true.....I still don't believe it after seeing lovely strong lines xx


----------



## jcombs35

mamaofthree said:


> You have to do atleast fives tests until it truly becomes real, even then I have the urge to do more lol. This time we took an earlybird swift, but i read on the net that they are useless and apparently dueing menopause show false + (not that I'm menopausal obv lol) but that was enough for me to think 'well in what other circumstances might they give me a false +'so then I made OH buy two FRERS, then I did a digi...all in the space of two days hahahah. I am definately pregnant wahaahaha. God I ate it when ppl stick their noses in, whith nothing useful to say. What harm are you doing anyway?! Test away I say! x

I know! It's not like she had to buy them or anything. I agree. Test away!!


----------



## dan-o

I've done about 100 tests already!!! 
Most of them were cheapy 10p ones, but I have done 4 FRER and one digi as well! DH had a fit when he saw how much they cost pmsl :haha:

I've had chemicals in the past though, so like to reassure myself with darkening lines, until I can get in for a scan x


----------



## jcombs35

dan-o said:


> I've done about 100 tests already!!!
> Most of them were cheapy 10p ones, but I have done 4 FRER and one digi as well! *DH had a fit when he saw how much they cost pmsl :haha*:
> 
> I've had chemicals in the past though, so like to reassure myself with darkening lines, until I can get in for a scan x

I can relate! The last time I went to the pharmacy to stock up, DH was with me, and when she hit that "total" button, he hit the roof! I told him if he wanted any sleep at night, he was gonna have to deal with it because I need peace of mind! lol.

But I actually think me doing early testing has given me the opposite of peace of mind...... ironic....:shrug:


----------



## dan-o

Aww I think we all worry Hun, now matter how early we find out! :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I agree. But this is the first time I have ever been in this situation, and it seems no one else has ever gone through what I am ever before! (At least I can't find anyone on this site who has. lol) I'm a day late and terrified that AF is going to show with a vengeance. (Chemical) Even though most people I have talked to say when they had chemicals they never got a positive digital. I'm also scared that when I go back for my exam on Wednesday they're going to find that my baby has stopped growing or something. (MMC) I really hate that I've had two negative results from the doctor.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Loads of hugs Jcombs :hugs: I truly hope everything is OK xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

big hugs jcombs hoping all is ok xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

i was starting to worry a little yesterday so went out this morning and bought a cb digi and it read 3+ :)
were deciding on how to tell mother in law shes pretty laid back compared to my mum who i thought would have drunk into an oblivian but shes over the moon!:D

we was thinking putting the digi in an envelope and leaving it on the bench for her when she comes in from work with a note in it too!

what do you all think? 

its feels a little more nerve racking telling parents this time! no idea why we've done it 4 times already lol whos with me? ladyredlainey lol xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Well thanks to you lot i popped in the chemist on my very stressful trip to the park with the kids and got some frers so im just waiting to need a wee now lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Jcombs did you aay you got a bfp on a digi? Thats so strange if so and now bfn... i hope everything is okay xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Oooh hope you get a fab line ukgirl!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks :) my last bfps were faint because they were all before af.. so im looking forward to a dark line x


----------



## nimbec

Ladies i still have an urge to poas LOL even though i have my blood beta levels - i'm nuts i know!!! I havent tested for a while now and am not going too but i still look at them in bathroom every morning!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I just done mine and the test line was so dark the control line barely shows up loool.. Im only 4 weeks and its dark... twins run in my oh family... Eeeeeek!! Xx


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> Jcombs did you aay you got a bfp on a digi? Thats so strange if so and now bfn... i hope everything is okay xxxx

Yes, 2 of them!! I know it's easy to misinterpret the kind with lines, but having a false positive on any test is rare. Having a false positive on a digital is even more rare, and having 2 false positives on two digitals from different boxes (imp) is impossible! I'm either not pregnant enough for the doctor's crappy tests, since AF was just due yesterday when I tested) or something is wrong.:shrug:


----------



## ladykara

Welcome and congrats all the new ladies x

I did a digi today and even tho I should be 5 weeks 3 days I'm still showing 2-3 weeks pregnant but the line is getting darker on the cheap ones. I actully think looking at my dates on my iPhone app I ovulated 3 days later than it says. Which would make sense, even a couple of days can make a huge difference. 

Jcombs- sorry you didn't get your answer today, has the sticks arrived yet ? X


----------



## ukgirl23

wow jcombs! I've never heard of a digi being wrong but 2 from 2 separate boxes is even weirder!! I hope the doctors test was just a crap one!! xx


----------



## girlinyork

My sister didn't show up on doctor tests but her six year old daughter is proof that it doesn't really mean anything :) x


----------



## ukgirl23

my test last friday

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7691893240/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7691893240_4be151f6c6.jpg[/url] 20120801_164734 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

my test today 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7759248832/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8437/7759248832_f83b033777.jpg[/url] 20120811_152758 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jcombs35

Lovin those line Ukgirl!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

doctors test are those weird cassette ones arent they? they take ages!! my friend didnt get a bfp until she was 2 months in on a blood test... maybe you can ask for a blood test?


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

102 April babies?!?!?! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!!


----------



## Mommyx1311

Awesome lines ukgirl!


----------



## ladykara

Nice lines ukgirl.. X


----------



## nimbec

Fab lines :) jcombes any news on your tests? It must be drivi g you insane not knowing! When did you get your pos digis? Do u think you could be newly pg? I really don't k ow how you can be so relaxed I'd be down a + e demanding bloods so that is didn't go totally insane ((hugs))


----------



## CandyApple19

hiya girlies, sorry ive been missing for a bit, were always out n about doing stuff.
jcombs? whats going on chick, it sounds confusing!
i love all the test piccies, and im so excited for our scans :D mines nxt fri....it cant come quick enough.xxx


----------



## nimbec

Yey candy mine is Thursday!!! :)


----------



## jcombs35

IC's are in... just wait for this.... be back in a sec!


----------



## CandyApple19

*holds her breath*..cmon..jcombs!!!!

ohhhhh meanie, everyones getting one before meee, mind you..i have had one already so i cant be greedy..LOL...u gonna put ur piccies up wen u do? u can ask them for a pic even if its dead early..hehe..xx


----------



## Mommyx1311

Good luck jcombs!


----------



## jcombs35

nimbec, I got one pos digi on July 24th, and one on Aug 2. I think I've done all the freaking out I can possibly do at this point, and it doesn't help anything, so I"m just gonna chill and see what happens at my exam.

So what are everyone's experiences with wondfo's? I just took one and after 1 minute, the line started to appear. I took a pic at 5 minutes. The lighting isn't the greatest, but, hmmm....

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%


----------



## RomaTomato

jcombs35 said:


> nimbec, I got one pos digi on July 24th, and one on Aug 2. I think I've done all the freaking out I can possibly do at this point, and it doesn't help anything, so I"m just gonna chill and see what happens at my exam.
> 
> So what are everyone's experiences with wondfo's? I just took one and after 1 minute, the line started to appear. I took a pic at 5 minutes. The lighting isn't the greatest, but, hmmm....
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%


Nice!!! That is a pretty decent line!!


----------



## CandyApple19

defo positive, the only thing concerning me a little bit is how come its not gettiong darker after all this time, but sometimes it can take time in itself to do that, and other factors come into it, the fact its defo positive is really good! id defo request a blood test to measure the level of HCG and an ultrasound, and id take one of those tests at ur docs.x


----------



## jcombs35

It actually is darker than the ones I've been taking. It's so hard to get a good pic sometimes. I wish it would be even darker myself, but the fact is since it is faint, thats probably why it isn't showing up on their tests!


----------



## CandyApple19

what DPO did you get uer first positive test hun?X?X


----------



## jcombs35

I don't know. I have no clue when I o'd. All I know is the date, which was July 19th. And "AF" had just ended the 14th...


----------



## CandyApple19

thats crazy, maybe u got pregnant previous cycle or something????gosh ur doc needs to sort this out its daft. u ever been in this situation with the other 3 ?Xx


----------



## mamaofthree

theresarhuebb said:


> i was starting to worry a little yesterday so went out this morning and bought a cb digi and it read 3+ :)
> were deciding on how to tell mother in law shes pretty laid back compared to my mum who i thought would have drunk into an oblivian but shes over the moon!:D
> 
> we was thinking putting the digi in an envelope and leaving it on the bench for her when she comes in from work with a note in it too!
> 
> what do you all think?
> 
> its feels a little more nerve racking telling parents this time! no idea why we've done it 4 times already lol whos with me? ladyredlainey lol xxxx

me !!!!!! I'm petrified of telling my mum! She's going to be soooo cross LOL. I'm 28 and Im afraid of telling my parents about baby no. 5........lol x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies the Tests are looking good I did some ics today and the test line is as dark as the control line bought a digi to do tomoro to see if it says 3+ yet so fingers crossed...cx

Jcomb do another in 3 days and see if it's any darker Hun....xx


----------



## jcombs35

CandyApple19 said:


> thats crazy, maybe u got pregnant previous cycle or something????gosh ur doc needs to sort this out its daft. u ever been in this situation with the other 3 ?Xx

No, never! This is a first for me! :wacko:


----------



## Mommyx1311

Anyone elses nausea get really bad when brushing teeth? :sick: lol


----------



## mamaofthree

jcombs35 said:


> I don't know. I have no clue when I o'd. All I know is the date, which was July 19th. And "AF" had just ended the 14th...

thats definately positive though chick...no denying that! :) xxx


----------



## jcombs35

I know it. Next time I'm taking all the tests I've done with me. Wish I hadn't have thrown some of them away.


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi ladies :flower:. Some lovely BFPs. I'm trying to upload mine, but having difficulty. Does anyone else have a Samsung S2 and can advise me? Any symptoms yet? Yesterday, I could have sworn my boobs were on fire, but today, nothing. My FRERs have definately gotten darker as the days go on, but the inconsistency of symptoms are still playing on my mind. Hope everyone else is well and their sticky beans are sticking! X


----------



## jcombs35

Some days I don't even notice my symptoms and others I'm as sick as a dog with every symptom there ever was! I think that's fairly normal, as long as you don't have a lot of symptoms one day and they just completely disappear.

On my camera, I choose a "close-up" setting and then turn my flash off. It seems to be the best pics that way.


----------



## nimbec

Jcombes as everyone says def pos - id call docs Monday and insist on appt and take tests with you!!! It needs to be looked into for your own health incase anything untoward is going on. I truly hope it's not!! 

Candy yes will post picky eek!!!


----------



## jcombs35

I complete agree. I'm refusing to go on with this anymore.


----------



## RomaTomato

wannabewillow said:


> Hi ladies :flower:. Some lovely BFPs. I'm trying to upload mine, but having difficulty. Does anyone else have a Samsung S2 and can advise me? Any symptoms yet? Yesterday, I could have sworn my boobs were on fire, but today, nothing. My FRERs have definately gotten darker as the days go on, but the inconsistency of symptoms are still playing on my mind. Hope everyone else is well and their sticky beans are sticking! X

I just email the photo to myself and upload from my computer :)


----------



## Chanel88

:flower:Hi ladies Can I join you all? I got my BFP yesterday morning and that makes my due April 24 so just a tiny bit preggers lol :)


----------



## ukgirl23

jcombs i agree with you and the others that is a clear bfp!! maybe you o'ed later than usual and your hcg isnt high enough to show on the doctors crappy test yet?? take your ICs with you back to the doctor and insist on more tests because it defo looks like you are pregnant!! 

mommy-- I dont feel sick when I brush my teeth but my gums have started to bleed when i do :/ it happened with my other 2.. its gross... I feel sick if I eat anything dairy :/


----------



## ukgirl23

candyapple... my name is actually Candy so I'm getting confused when people talk to you  haha!! x


----------



## jcombs35

I don't know if it could have been later, cause I've been getting bfp's since 4 days after my last "AF" Now I'm questioning whether or not it even was an AF. But something is def going on!


----------



## ukgirl23

could it be hcg left from an early miscarriage? I pray that its not but its weird that you got a bfp 4 days after af! :/ and bfps on a digi, somethings weird here I hope you get answers on monday, they should scan you really x


----------



## jcombs35

That's what I"m wondering. Was my last "AF" a miscarriage and somehow I've still got hcg from it? Seems like it would be gone by now if that was it.... I have no clue. I"ll be sad if I've miscarried, but the first doctor's negative urine test, I convinced myself that was what my spotting was (a miscarriage) and laid on the bed crying for a week. So I think I've mourned for it. Now I just want answers!!!


----------



## nimbec

I think the sickness has hit me this afternoon i feel like ive got a constant lump at back of my throat ugh yuk but all in a good cause! oh and yes i've gagged a few times brushing my teeth LOL

Jcoombes good to hear your fighting spirit!

Welcome to new ladies and congratulations!!!!


----------



## ladykara

Jcombes- I can see a line for sure... Could you not get a appointment at a private scan clinic to know for sure instead of waiting ? X


----------



## Jenn76

Wow jcombes sorry to hear what you are going through it must be so frustrating. You really should have a blood test to confirm. But I can definitely see a solid BFP! I got my BFP at 10DPO. Was your AF longer then usual?


----------



## LittleSpy

jcombs35 said:


> nimbec, I got one pos digi on July 24th, and one on Aug 2. I think I've done all the freaking out I can possibly do at this point, and it doesn't help anything, so I"m just gonna chill and see what happens at my exam.
> 
> So what are everyone's experiences with wondfo's? I just took one and after 1 minute, the line started to appear. I took a pic at 5 minutes. The lighting isn't the greatest, but, hmmm....
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%

I had a great experience with Wondfos. No lines when there weren't supposed to be. And my first bfp on my Wondfos (3 hours after bfns) were more obvious than the line on the FRER.

It took them a while to get darker, but the last one I did a couple of days ago, the test line was as dark as the control line. I'm 5 weeks 2 days today (going by ovulation date, which was July 19).

I will say that the test lines take a little while longer to get darker than other tests, but have been plenty dark by 5 minutes or so.


----------



## LittleSpy

jcombs -- Here's my Wondfo from 20dpo (this past Wednesday). It's dry now, but it looked similar within time limit. Just wanted you to have a comparison.
 



Attached Files:







20dpo wondfo.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ebelle

jcombs35 said:


> nimbec, I got one pos digi on July 24th, and one on Aug 2. I think I've done all the freaking out I can possibly do at this point, and it doesn't help anything, so I"m just gonna chill and see what happens at my exam.
> 
> So what are everyone's experiences with wondfo's? I just took one and after 1 minute, the line started to appear. I took a pic at 5 minutes. The lighting isn't the greatest, but, hmmm....
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%

Definitely positive. I agree you should bring the test to the doctor and insist on a beta hcg.


----------



## ladyredlainey

That is a positive and darker than your previous one to :D xx


----------



## kattyboop21

Count me in.... Im due April... (I THINK- I haven't seen my midwife yet and my periods have been mixed up lately)

CONGRATULATIONS to you all :D


----------



## mamaofthree

congratulations All who joined today ! :) So excited for everyone! xx


----------



## thefirstbaby

April 18 is the EDD.


----------



## theresarhuebb

jcombs thats defo a pos. how long was your af? and did you clot? if not you may be pregnant still and having bleeds in the pregnancy but if line is still faded after plenty and youve said youve been getting pos's since last af there is a chance you may have mc which is why docs have been getting negs but if thats the case you need to see doc either way! good luck hope its not the case and all is well big hugs wont be easy going through what your going through right now hugs xxxxx


----------



## theresarhuebb

i think i actually had my first bout of nausea today :) was because i hadnt eaten started to feel like i was ready to throw lol but two banana and chocolate muller corners and a subway club cured it :) starting to feel like a pregnant mummy :)


----------



## theresarhuebb

mamaofthree said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i was starting to worry a little yesterday so went out this morning and bought a cb digi and it read 3+ :)
> were deciding on how to tell mother in law shes pretty laid back compared to my mum who i thought would have drunk into an oblivian but shes over the moon!:D
> 
> we was thinking putting the digi in an envelope and leaving it on the bench for her when she comes in from work with a note in it too!
> 
> what do you all think?
> 
> its feels a little more nerve racking telling parents this time! no idea why we've done it 4 times already lol whos with me? ladyredlainey lol xxxx
> 
> me !!!!!! I'm petrified of telling my mum! She's going to be soooo cross LOL. I'm 28 and Im afraid of telling my parents about baby no. 5........lol xClick to expand...

lol awww bless! weve decided not to tell his mum till 12 wks scan. when do you plan on telling your parents? i have no idea what his mum will say haha! x


----------



## mamaofthree

Wel, the problem is my other half has just been relocated to Birmingham so we are ll due to move in the next month or so. I am an only child to two career driven over protective parents who are sooo different to me it is crazy. Mum, and I are very close. she has multiple sclerosis so things aren't great at the mo, and she loves having me and children around the corner. she is devasted we are moving, and even bribing me to stay with cash lol lol! I just feel telling her we are pregnant at this stage will be too much, and make her stress&worry even more. On the other hand she would probably hate to think i am hiding t from her. I can't win! My gut feeling says wait til 12/13weeks. We will have moved, Will b having a baby, and that will be that. I don't know...famillies eh?! so complicaed. x


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Ladies,

How're you all feeling?! I cant believe how pregnant I feel. So much earlier than last time. Backache is really bad, tonight my legs are aching like mad. Feeling very restless too. No nausea which is awesome because I am the WORST with nausea. I feel like im already getting a little bloat too! I started with a tummy but jeans are defo getting tight. Maybe its cause its a second bubba?!

xx


----------



## jcombs35

Jenn76 said:


> Wow jcombes sorry to hear what you are going through it must be so frustrating. You really should have a blood test to confirm. But I can definitely see a solid BFP! I got my BFP at 10DPO. Was your AF longer then usual?

It wasn't any longer, but slightly heavier, which at the time I assumed was because I didn't have one in June.


----------



## jcombs35

theresarhuebb said:


> jcombs thats defo a pos. how long was your af? and did you clot? if not you may be pregnant still and having bleeds in the pregnancy but if line is still faded after plenty and youve said youve been getting pos's since last af there is a chance you may have mc which is why docs have been getting negs but if thats the case you need to see doc either way! good luck hope its not the case and all is well big hugs wont be easy going through what your going through right now hugs xxxxx

Yes I did clot. It was like a normal period for me, but slightly heavier, which I assumed was because I didn't have AF in June. I def don't know, but the line today was darker than my last test, so it's confusing. I'm gonna wait 3 more days and test again if I haven't been seen by then.

Thanks everyone for your information about wondfo's. I think I like them too! They seem very accurate. I had DH pee on one just to compare, and after sitting there for over an hour, absolutely nothing showed up. Even though mine came up after 1 minute and I know it's accurate, I just wanted to make sure he didn't get a faint line too! (And he didn't!)


----------



## mamaofthree

TeAmo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How're you all feeling?! I cant believe how pregnant I feel. So much earlier than last time. Backache is really bad, tonight my legs are aching like mad. Feeling very restless too. No nausea which is awesome because I am the WORST with nausea. I feel like im already getting a little bloat too! I started with a tummy but jeans are defo getting tight. Maybe its cause its a second bubba?!
> 
> xx

I just feel hungry all the time. You know that horrible gurgly tummy kind of hungry. Also, I too have restless achy legs and I cannot sleep (that is until I get woken by the baby at 6.00am!)I don't have nausea either, but never have. I'm with you on the jeans feeling too tight! Y know I actually went out weekend b4 last and couldn't decide what to wear cus i just felt different, and low and behold I'm preg again! lol. Must be a subsequent pregnancy thing??x


----------



## jcombs35

mamaofthree said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How're you all feeling?! I cant believe how pregnant I feel. So much earlier than last time. Backache is really bad, tonight my legs are aching like mad. Feeling very restless too. No nausea which is awesome because I am the WORST with nausea. I feel like im already getting a little bloat too! I started with a tummy but jeans are defo getting tight. Maybe its cause its a second bubba?!
> 
> xx
> 
> I just feel hungry all the time. You know that horrible gurgly tummy kind of hungry. Also, I too have restless achy legs and I cannot sleep (that is until I get woken by the baby at 6.00am!)I don't have nausea either, but never have. I'm with you on the jeans feeling too tight! Y know I actually went out weekend b4 last and couldn't decide what to wear cus i just felt different, and low and behold I'm preg again! lol. Must be a subsequent pregnancy thing??xClick to expand...

My jeans also feel tight, despite me having lost 20 pounds over the last month!


----------



## TeAmo

^^ yes i think so!!! I am looking forward to getting a nice big bump early on!! 

I was looking back at the posts i have missed the last few days and notice we have been talking about twins! I do wonder... out of the 100+ pregnancies in this thread, how many will be twinnies! Very exciting. 

xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

mamaofthree said:


> Wel, the problem is my other half has just been relocated to Birmingham so we are ll due to move in the next month or so. I am an only child to two career driven over protective parents who are sooo different to me it is crazy. Mum, and I are very close. she has multiple sclerosis so things aren't great at the mo, and she loves having me and children around the corner. she is devasted we are moving, and even bribing me to stay with cash lol lol! I just feel telling her we are pregnant at this stage will be too much, and make her stress&worry even more. On the other hand she would probably hate to think i am hiding t from her. I can't win! My gut feeling says wait til 12/13weeks. We will have moved, Will b having a baby, and that will be that. I don't know...famillies eh?! so complicaed. x

difficult postition to be in i hope it all works out for you! might be worth leaving it till 12 wks that way you know your self all is ok with baby, will give her time to get used to the fact your moving away!.... my mum also has complicatiosn her self! so i kind of know where your coming from x


----------



## CrystalMarie

Can I join?! EDD is April 18th...I got my first bfp a week ago today:happydance: had 3 betas done this week...doubling time was just under 30 hours on the 2nd and 32.5hrs on the 3rd one....go i for my first U/S on Aug 24th!!!

Congrats to everyone on their bfps!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

TeAmo said:


> ^^ yes i think so!!! I am looking forward to getting a nice big bump early on!!
> 
> I was looking back at the posts i have missed the last few days and notice we have been talking about twins! I do wonder... out of the 100+ pregnancies in this thread, how many will be twinnies! Very exciting.
> 
> xx

Oh it's so exciting! I can't believe there's so many of us!!! :happydance:


----------



## mamaofthree

I am sooooo concerned regarding this issue (twins) and I just cant pin point why, other than the super earlydigi 3+. When d'ya reckon I should book a private scan for? I had 1 at 7+4 with my third and saw a sac, little grain of rice, and hb so might do the same agin. I JUST CANT WAIT TWOWEEKS!!!!! LOL! xxx


----------



## TeAmo

I couldnt resist testing a few days ago... heres the difference, 10DPO and 20 dpo :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20120728_213138.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 6









19dpo.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeAmo

mamaofthree said:


> I am sooooo concerned regarding this issue (twins) and I just cant pin point why, other than the super earlydigi 3+. When d'ya reckon I should book a private scan for? I had 1 at 7+4 with my third and saw a sac, little grain of rice, and hb so might do the same agin. I JUST CANT WAIT TWOWEEKS!!!!! LOL! xxx

I have been thinking twins too! I have no reason to... apart from more symptoms than last but we all know that doesnt mean anything. 

I cant afford a private scan so I will be waiting another 6 WEEKS to see this bub! xx


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Hi Everybody,

New to this forum and got my + on Wednesday.. according to calculators due 1st April. 

A bit of my background:

Suffered with irregular periods since June 2010 when I had a ruptured cyst on my ovary. Did have a period when they went slightly back to normal but always different by 2-3 days each month until the last two cycles were 57 days then 37 days.. so I went back to the doctors (new doc as moved area) and they sent me for scan which I went to on July 18th. Got told I had functional cysts on both ovaries and scheduled me back for another scan in Sept. Then on the 26th day of my cycle (21st July) I had spotting for 4 days and thought it was weird but did a early test a week later and negative. 

Then on Wednesday for some reason just thought to do a test and did a digi and it came back positive! So that day I went and brought CB Digi with the week estimate and did that Thursday morning and was positive again with 2-3 weeks.

Has anyone else experienced implantation bleeding for 4 days?

Symptoms so far - slightly more tired but I then I always am!, sore breasts, needing the loo and I want to eat everything in sight!


----------



## mummyconfused

Jacombs - that is def a pos. and so much darker to. There is no way your not pregnant. If it was a mc they would be getting lighter. There getting darker. I've got good feelings. Go down with that test and demand bloods. My IC didn't get dark till a week after AF was due


----------



## ukgirl23

oh I wouldn't do well with an early scan, I would want to see it move and hear the heartbeat so I wouldn't be happy with it anyway lol... 

as for tummies... I brought new trousers for court a month ago... good job I brought a long blouse which covers the zip because I couldn't do them up!! all my jeans are having to be worn with the button undone... thankfully it has been hot so I have been able to wear dresses but omg I'm huge! I have a pic I can upload if you want to see... it's impressive!! lol most of it is bloating, I have IBS so bloat at the best of times... add pregnancy and a slower metabolism into the mix and you have one bloated lady!! 

just wondering.. how many of you can no long touch your own boobies??? mine are so sore I hurt when I walk, shower, brreeeeaaaathe!!! lol... when I take my bra off I feel like they might fall off too lol!


----------



## lily28

I don't have sore boobies, in general I have no symptoms that bring discomfort at all.

I'm out of pregnancy tests and because I like to see the double lines I pee on my OPKs haha I think pregnancy makes me extra ridiculous...


----------



## ukgirl23

you are due 2 days after me lily! :) 

I am ridiculous too I brought 2 frer today just to check the line was darker... :/ I also have baby brain, I can no long complete a spoken sentence without mincing my words.. not great!  my six year old finds it hilarious though!


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Jacombs - that is def a pos. and so much darker to. There is no way your not pregnant. If it was a mc they would be getting lighter. There getting darker. I've got good feelings. Go down with that test and demand bloods. My IC didn't get dark till a week after AF was due

Oh thank you for that. I thought that since it was 1 day passed AF's due date, and the line still wasn't darker than the control, it was worrisome. But it is darker than my other tests. I had hubby pee on one, and absolutely no line came up whatsoever, and I took another one this evening with diluted urine just to see, and it still has a line. I'd say this faint line with diluted urine is as dark as the first few bfp's I got with concentrated urine! I just don't get why those stupid doctor's test is not coming up pos!


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> you are due 2 days after me lily! :)
> 
> I am ridiculous too I brought 2 frer today just to check the line was darker... :/ I also have baby brain, I can no long complete a spoken sentence without mincing my words.. not great!  my six year old finds it hilarious though!

Yay more bump buddies!:happydance: I'm so happy! We (ahem I) need your good advice from your experience dear, so glad we are in it together! Really hope everything sticks and goes as perfect s possible!:winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

Uh oh. I feel like maybe ms has gotten me. Right on time. Same day it started with dd.

Every time I've moaned about being nauseous this evening, my husband has answered with, "Yeah, I'm nauseous, too" and I just want to punch him. Is that wrong? :haha: He's nauseous because all he's eaten today is pancakes and it took me like 2 hours to convince him he was nauseous because he needed to eat protein. :dohh:


----------



## lily28

What is it with men empathizing so much and whenever we say something like 'I have a head ache' or 'I'm feverish' they always say 'Oh I have worse head ache and a higher fever' ? It is not that cute...


----------



## jcombs35

DH does the same thing! I got so sick last year I couldn't get out of bed for a week. What did he do but lay there with me! I had to get up and take care of the kids, and cook, and clean, and ugh..... He wasn't even that sick!


----------



## ukgirl23

mines the same!! he has a cold and lays in bed festering for a week...I get a cold and carry on as normal! that is why men dont get pregnant! could you imagine them in labor??? goodness me it would be annoying!!


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> mines the same!! he has a cold and lays in bed festering for a week...I get a cold and carry on as normal! that is why men dont get pregnant! _*could you imagine them in labor???*_ :haha: goodness me it would be annoying!!

Yes it would be! And it would take them 5 years to recover!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol probably... If not longer!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

LittleSpy: My DH is always complaining about being sick, he's got the permanent "Man Cold" and all he keeps saying to me now is "just because you are pregnant doesn't mean you can't do things" Trust me I want to hit him too sometimes.

I am so glad you guys have similar complaints about your DH's. 

So far I don't really have any major symptoms. My back is killing and my boobs are fuller and heavier but not sore, and I am tired. I bought a "snoogle" from Babies R us. It is a curved body pillow that seems to be helping my back. 

I too have been testing daily for reassurance. I am getting doctors confirmation on Wednesday. Then my first scan will be three weeks from then. I'm excited to hear a heartbeat, or two :D.

Congrats to all the BFP ladies. April is going to be a great month. :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> mines the same!! he has a cold and lays in bed festering for a week...I get a cold and carry on as normal! that is why men dont get pregnant! could you imagine them in labor??? goodness me it would be annoying!!

Haha, yeah. I had a crazy labor where, a few hours into it, one contraction would start as soon as the last one started to let up. No break at all between them. I feel like I have a fairly high pain tolerance but not having a break between them was causing me to panic. Of course, being the introvert I am, the most I ever did was softly moan a bit but I think when that started happening, my husband started seriously freaking out (yeah, that helps hun). Finally, I was like "What the eff is wrong with you!?" (mid-contraction :haha:) and his response was "I just don't like seeing you in pain." :dohh: Very sweet, but wow, I really need you to chill so I can get through this. :haha:


----------



## Mommyx1311

:dohh: freaking men!


----------



## MrsMomma

Can I join you ladies? 

I am due April 10th 2013 based on my LMP, July 4th. I have pretty regular cycles and got my first positive test on the 3rd! I went in for a New-OB appointment on Thursday and they did my blood work and took a urine sample. I haven't heard back from them...so I'm assuming everything is okay; they said they'll call if they have any concerns. This is my first pregnancy and it happened the first month we were TTC (talk about shocking...I expected it to take a few months if not longer). My husband and I have been together almost 7 years and just got married last month! We can't wait for this exciting adventure and just hope for a healthy 9 months!!


----------



## jcombs35

Jenn76 said:


> \ all he keeps saying to me now is "just because you are pregnant doesn't mean you can't do things" Trust me I want to hit him too sometimes.

What? That is just awful! I wouldn't blame you for hitting him!! lol:haha:


----------



## rockabye

I'm due on April 11, 2013!


----------



## jcombs35

Is anyone else itchy?? My left ovary area has been itchy all day! It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Gertie beetle

I'm due around April 11 too :) although I have my dating scan in 1.5 weeks to figure out exactly when.


----------



## Soccergurl3

Please put me down for April 20th :cloud9:


----------



## Ambivalent

Men do seem to struggle with relating to and understanding pregnancy. Because of my history i have been told to be extra careful and banned from any hard exercise inc horse riding. My Dh says "the baby needs to toughen up, i am sure you can do x,y and z. We dont want a weak baby". Ha! IT'S A BABY, not a soldier. Eedjit. :rolleyes:


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> Is anyone else itchy?? My left ovary area has been itchy all day! It's driving me nuts!

I just wanted to share my story with you as it may shed some light on your current situation. I don't know why I didn't think about it from the start. 

In feb 2010 I got many faint positives, I had bloods done which also indicates pregnant. This was all before AF was due. And like you I started bleeding and clotting. Had cramps and was told I was mc. I had repeat bloods which showed my HCG reducing. And did many more pregnancy test as I didn't feel less pregnant. They got very light and my digital said 'not pregnant' I was so upset but something didn't feel right. So a few days later when AF was due I did another test and low and behold positive. And they only kept getting darker. 

I returned to doctor who repeated bloods and HCG was rising again. 

Turns out I was in fact pregnant with twins but had sadly lost one

The same thing has happened to my aunty and grandmother. 

I'm thinking this could be have happened to you?


----------



## lily28

Ambivalent said:


> Men do seem to struggle with relating to and understanding pregnancy. Because of my history i have been told to be extra careful and banned from any hard exercise inc horse riding. My Dh says "the baby needs to toughen up, i am sure you can do x,y and z. We dont want a weak baby". Ha! IT'S A BABY, not a soldier. Eedjit. :rolleyes:

OMG this is hilarious... :haha: Men are so weird...
DH is dr Jekyll/mr Hyde with this stuff, in one occasion he has expressed great concern and has made me swear if I fall pregnant I would rest a lot and be less active and take good care of myself. In another he has presented me the wild schedule of things to do before baby comes so we will not regret missing anything before being parents, like a bucket list... It is pretty extensive. All I want to do is be healthy, have time to prepare for the baby coming, read my books, get some rest and shop for the baby....:shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

Jcombs im itchy! I have also got a patch of dry skin on my hip :/ 

My dh is treating me like im disabled!! He wont let me lift my four year old or hoover the flat... my last husband left when i was three months pregnant so i done my last pregnancy completely alone as we lived abroad at the time... i was carrying my daughter over fields in snow upto my hips twice a day right up til I had my son lol x


----------



## lily28

Oh wow that was harsh what your ex did to you... Glad you have a new dotting husband!


----------



## girlinyork

My oh is pretending this isn't happening. We planned it but he doesn't want to make it feel real until 12 weeks because we lost two. Its a little lonely...


----------



## ukgirl23

awww he's scared bless him... maybe you should tell him that you feel lonely and you need him to be in it with you xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I will do. He's doing a hard stint at work which finishes on Thursday so I'll have a heart to heart then. I'm glad I have BnB though because it makes it easier :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey my hubby's the same there is no talk of baby till at least 8 wks as I've lost 2 before 7 wks...x

Well since my hcg was 465 on tues I was para it wasn't rising so bought a digi and it say 3+ so my levels must be at least 2000 now :) so happy xx


----------



## dan-o

Cautious hubby here also, as lots of disappointments in the past xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Ouch!!!! My hips butt and leg on my left side has shooting pains. Is that sciatica pain? 
And ironically my right wrist is aching lol.


No sickness but tiredness and lots of ouchies this pregnancy so far lol xx


Hope your all well. I still need to catch up xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

No its a partially torn ligament. I have a condition which makes my soft tissue more supple than normal although this injury is a first :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

girlinyork said:


> No its a partially torn ligament. I have a condition which makes my soft tissue more supple than normal although this injury is a first :)

O thanks :D x


----------



## girlinyork

sorry I meant I had a torn ligament - not you lmao. What you describe sounds like sciatica. Got confused while sleep deprived


----------



## ladyredlainey

:lol: no probs hehe if I read it right it would have helped lol xx


----------



## girlinyork

Gosh I'm tired. I can't even keep track of which threads I'm in. I should go to bed again lol


----------



## dan-o

I'm wiped out too, had a sneaky lie down while LO had his morning nap.. Can see this becoming a regular thing lol!! :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

I was going to go into town for a digi but OH has agreed to do it instead. We're also buying a paper latern to let up into the sky because today was my angel's due date x


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm out in the garden to keep me awake. This tiredness malarky is horrid xxx :hugs:


----------



## TeAmo

TeAmo said:


> I couldnt resist testing a few days ago... heres the difference, 10DPO and 20 dpo :) :cloud9:

this still makes me smile :-D


----------



## girlinyork

Yes but SO worth it. I'm covered in spots too but each one is a sign my baby is there and I'm soooo grateful for that :)


----------



## dan-o

Aww I'm sorry hun :hugs: 

Hope the digi sets you mind at rest that this ones a sticky! I'm gonna do my next one in a few days! Gotta love those digis!


----------



## dan-o

TeAmo said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> I couldnt resist testing a few days ago... heres the difference, 10DPO and 20 dpo :) :cloud9:
> 
> this still makes me smile :-DClick to expand...

Hi teamo, good to see a fellow poas-aholic on here :haha: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I love digis there great reassurance x


----------



## Kte

:wave: Hello Ladies, 

I got my BFP on Thursday and am still in shock, took another test today and still seeing the two lines. It wasn't a planned pregnancy but we are still very happy about it. I'm being very careful as up until last Sunday I was playing Roller Derby and training three times awake completely unaware. As we are unsure of the dates, the doc thinks its early April and that I'm around 6 weeks. I do have a little girl already and I started getting symptoms for her at 7 weeks so, confused! I seem to have suddenly forgotten everything I did last time but its slowly coming back to me!

:flower:


----------



## girlinyork

I think we need a name and a graphic for our siggies. Something like the April showers :)


----------



## mamaofthree

MrsMomma said:


> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> I am due April 10th 2013 based on my LMP, July 4th. I have pretty regular cycles and got my first positive test on the 3rd! I went in for a New-OB appointment on Thursday and they did my blood work and took a urine sample. I haven't heard back from them...so I'm assuming everything is okay; they said they'll call if they have any concerns. This is my first pregnancy and it happened the first month we were TTC (talk about shocking...I expected it to take a few months if not longer). My husband and I have been together almost 7 years and just got married last month! We can't wait for this exciting adventure and just hope for a healthy 9 months!!

congratulations! Day before me...my af was july 5th, but none of my babies have gone past 38weeks thus far :) xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Oh my goodnss, I am being such a lazy parent today! Sooooooooo tired! My OH s working away until thursday. Am just letting he children run free in the garden lol. Last I heard they were hitting nextdoors fence with sticks from his tree hahahahaha. Managed to sit through a whole church service with the four of them this am though.....not doing that alone agan....Why am I doing this again?!!!!! LOL!!xxx


----------



## ladykara

Welcome and congrats to the new girls. X

I'm sitting at work with very tight trousers on, I feel I'm the size of a small semi now and I'm surprised no one at work has says anything. I feel a bit more sick today, happens every 2-3 days which must be a sign my hcg levels are doubling... I Want to do another digi but scared it would still say 2-3 weeks so just making a pretty pattern with my cheap tests with the line slowly getting darker, my husband thinks I'm mad keeping them..so have hidden them. X


----------



## mummyconfused

girlinyork said:


> I think we need a name and a graphic for our siggies. Something like the April showers :)

Yep for sure. I had my DS in oct 2010. Ours was October bumpkins. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## girlinyork

The Easter Bunnies
April Showers
Spring chickens (bit ambiguous that one)


----------



## ukgirl23

mamaofthree said:


> Oh my goodnss, I am being such a lazy parent today! Sooooooooo tired! My OH s working away until thursday. Am just letting he children run free in the garden lol. Last I heard they were hitting nextdoors fence with sticks from his tree hahahahaha. Managed to sit through a whole church service with the four of them this am though.....not doing that alone agan....Why am I doing this again?!!!!! LOL!!xxx

Im right with you on the lazy parent front today!! Im exhaustrd all Ive done is lay kn the sofa and read books while they play... Poor kids


----------



## ladykara

Just did a digy, 3+ now !!!! So happy !!! Means im about 3 days behind than It works out by my LMP... 

Regarding the name ( which is a fan idea as I was in september stars, but ended up having a October bumpkin lol) 

April acorns ? 
April angels ?
April buds ?


----------



## Jenn76

Ambivalent said:


> Men do seem to struggle with relating to and understanding pregnancy. Because of my history i have been told to be extra careful and banned from any hard exercise inc horse riding. My Dh says "the baby needs to toughen up, i am sure you can do x,y and z. We dont want a weak baby". Ha! IT'S A BABY, not a soldier. Eedjit. :rolleyes:

OMG. :rofl: your hubby and mine both need to learn more about being pregnant.



jcombs35 said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> \ all he keeps saying to me now is "just because you are pregnant doesn't mean you can't do things" Trust me I want to hit him too sometimes.
> 
> What? That is just awful! I wouldn't blame you for hitting him!! lol:haha:Click to expand...

My mother has lectured him so I think he has a better understanding now. She threatened to punch him if he doesn't smarten up. LOL! 

On another note after reading mommy confused's post I remember a friend of mine had the same thing happen. She was pregnant, had a miscarriage and later found out she was still pregnant. Went on to have a beautiful healthy girl. So it was twins and her levels dropped enough that they didn't know it was twins. It took two months to determine she was still preggo. Drs suck sometimes.



girlinyork said:


> I was going to go into town for a digi but OH has agreed to do it instead. We're also buying a paper latern to let up into the sky because today was my angel's due date x

That's a nice way to remember you loss. I'm so sorry to hear about it. FX for a sticky bean.



Kte said:


> :wave: Hello Ladies,
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday and am still in shock, took another test today and still seeing the two lines. It wasn't a planned pregnancy but we are still very happy about it. I'm being very careful as up until last Sunday I was playing Roller Derby and training three times awake completely unaware. As we are unsure of the dates, the doc thinks its early April and that I'm around 6 weeks. I do have a little girl already and I started getting symptoms for her at 7 weeks so, confused! I seem to have suddenly forgotten everything I did last time but its slowly coming back to me!
> 
> :flower:

Congrats on the BFP! 



mamaofthree said:


> Oh my goodnss, I am being such a lazy parent today! Sooooooooo tired! My OH s working away until thursday. Am just letting he children run free in the garden lol. Last I heard they were hitting nextdoors fence with sticks from his tree hahahahaha. Managed to sit through a whole church service with the four of them this am though.....not doing that alone agan....Why am I doing this again?!!!!! LOL!!xxx

I am reading what to expect when you are expecting and it says to be a lazy mom if you have kids. It would be easier if your DH was home but it's great that you are able to find some me time with 4 kids. 



ladykara said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new girls. X
> 
> I'm sitting at work with very tight trousers on, I feel I'm the size of a small semi now and I'm surprised no one at work has says anything. I feel a bit more sick today, happens every 2-3 days which must be a sign my hcg levels are doubling... I Want to do another digi but scared it would still say 2-3 weeks so just making a pretty pattern with my cheap tests with the line slowly getting darker, my husband thinks I'm mad keeping them..so have hidden them. X

I have my cheap tests all lined up too. I do one a day plus a store bought one most days too. I'm going to hold off on a digi until Wed morning as that will be my 5 week mark. I'm scared it won't change to the 3+ too but I have my beta the same day so hopefully that will make me feel confident in this pregnancy.


----------



## girlinyork

ladykara said:


> Just did a digy, 3+ now !!!! So happy !!! Means im about 3 days behind than It works out by my LMP...
> 
> Regarding the name ( which is a fan idea as I was in september stars, but ended up having a October bumpkin lol)
> 
> April acorns ?
> April angels ?
> April buds ?

Yay, so exciting! Can't wait til my 3+
Wish they did betas in the UK!

I like April Buds. Acorns come out in October and people who've lost babies refer to them as Angels so I'm not sure about the connotations of that one. But I definitely like the buds :)


----------



## ukgirl23

https://www.lilbabycakes.com/blog/fun-facts-about-april-babies/

this page was interesting and cool :) x


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> Ouch!!!! My hips butt and leg on my left side has shooting pains. Is that sciatica pain?
> And ironically my right wrist is aching lol.
> 
> 
> No sickness but tiredness and lots of ouchies this pregnancy so far lol xx
> 
> 
> Hope your all well. I still need to catch up xxxx

might not be could be what i have PGP look it up on google sounds just like what your explaining and for me ive had it with all 3 and its starting early thsi time! hugs as it can be agonising xxxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Ouch!!!! My hips butt and leg on my left side has shooting pains. Is that sciatica pain?
> And ironically my right wrist is aching lol.
> 
> 
> No sickness but tiredness and lots of ouchies this pregnancy so far lol xx
> 
> 
> Hope your all well. I still need to catch up xxxx
> 
> might not be could be what i have PGP look it up on google sounds just like what your explaining and for me ive had it with all 3 and its starting early thsi time! hugs as it can be agonising xxxxClick to expand...

Hiya Theresa I'm close to tears with the pains, just posted on the first tri forum. Jayde has me run off my feet, I can barely keep up with her being in so much pain xx

If this is what you had with all three the hugest of cuddles for you and more for being the same again xx


----------



## ladykara

Girlinyork- yes I did think that after I posted... What's betas? X


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Ouch!!!! My hips butt and leg on my left side has shooting pains. Is that sciatica pain?
> And ironically my right wrist is aching lol.
> 
> 
> No sickness but tiredness and lots of ouchies this pregnancy so far lol xx
> 
> 
> Hope your all well. I still need to catch up xxxx
> 
> might not be could be what i have PGP look it up on google sounds just like what your explaining and for me ive had it with all 3 and its starting early thsi time! hugs as it can be agonising xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya Theresa I'm close to tears with the pains, just posted on the first tri forum. Jayde has me run off my feet, I can barely keep up with her being in so much pain xx
> 
> If this is what you had with all three the hugest of cuddles for you and more for being the same again xxClick to expand...

ask your mw to refer you to physio for belt. my physio said to rest when its most painful harder said than done spec with jayde on the move! (aiden too) lol... see if your girls will help you out if there not all ready and hubby when he gets home! if you do see physio take hubby with you so he can understand what your going through

oh hun i feel your pain! tarnsfering weight on to one leg and can be soo painful, benidning down, getting up from chair! in bed too :( 9/10 i collapsed to me knees with the pain, get your self of to docs ive still got my waist band and crutches dont worry about me :hugs: xx


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else itchy?? My left ovary area has been itchy all day! It's driving me nuts!
> 
> I just wanted to share my story with you as it may shed some light on your current situation. I don't know why I didn't think about it from the start.
> 
> In feb 2010 I got many faint positives, I had bloods done which also indicates pregnant. This was all before AF was due. And like you I started bleeding and clotting. Had cramps and was told I was mc. I had repeat bloods which showed my HCG reducing. And did many more pregnancy test as I didn't feel less pregnant. They got very light and my digital said 'not pregnant' I was so upset but something didn't feel right. So a few days later when AF was due I did another test and low and behold positive. And they only kept getting darker.
> 
> I returned to doctor who repeated bloods and HCG was rising again.
> 
> Turns out I was in fact pregnant with twins but had sadly lost one
> 
> The same thing has happened to my aunty and grandmother.
> 
> I'm thinking this could be have happened to you?Click to expand...

That's crazy, because the exact same thought crossed my mind! My husband's great grandma was a twin, and while there's not lot of other twins in the family, it is in the genes!


----------



## jcombs35

I got up this morning, and went to test. When I wiped, there was dark red spotting on my paper with black spots. My cousin who is a nurse said it sounds like fibroids and it's nothing to worry about until I have pain and the bleeding gets worse. I told her about everything else, and she said it def. sounds like fibroids. Anyone else ever have anything similar?

Also, I had the most vivid dream that I had the baby and he was a boy. Although all my family kept piling in to see him, I couldn't find DH. DH had a dream that I had the baby, also a boy, and we were in another room, but he couldn't get to us. How crazy is that?


----------



## Solitaire

Hi ladies!
Can I join! I'm due in April 8th

I'm really scared because I had a mismiscarrage in April, thought i was 10 weeks but the baby had died at 6+4 and my body hadn't realised and continued with the pregnancy :-(

Fingers crossed this one sticks.


----------



## RomaTomato

Solitaire said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can I join! I'm due in April 8th
> 
> I'm really scared because I had a mismiscarrage in April, thought i was 10 weeks but the baby had died at 6+4 and my body hadn't realised and continued with the pregnancy :-(
> 
> Fingers crossed this one sticks.


Welcome! Stick little bean, stick! :)


----------



## theresarhuebb

Solitaire said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can I join! I'm due in April 8th
> 
> I'm really scared because I had a mismiscarrage in April, thought i was 10 weeks but the baby had died at 6+4 and my body hadn't realised and continued with the pregnancy :-(
> 
> Fingers crossed this one sticks.

been there too! baby left me at 8wks 5days i carried on till 12wk scan :( every pregnacy since has been so worrying apart from this one! sending you bigs hugs and loads of sticky dust xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Please can I join the thread? Got my first BFP on Friday after 1st round of IVF (Embryo Transfer was 5th August - 1 little expanded blastocyst). Really excited but nervous (have had 2 ectopics before). Going by IVF dates I reckon I'm due 23rd April 2013 :happydance:

Would love to share in this experience with all of you. At the moment I've been having cramping every day and very sore boobs, but hard to tell if that's from the pregnancy or a side effect of the cyclogest....

Carmen. xx


----------



## girlinyork

https://i45.tinypic.com/do0y8z.jpg

Yep, definitely knocked up


----------



## Swan girl

Can I join too? I am 5 weeks and die April 15th, 2013 I unfortunately am enjoying this right now, my back is killing me all the time! Also I've gained like 5 pounds in like 9 days and I haven't been eating badly. Can anyone relate? I'm nervous because I was close to 400lbs 11 years ago and don't want to blow up again.


----------



## CandyApple19

anyone got a club i can borrow? i need knocking out, i feel ROUGH.....arrrrrrgh!


----------



## ebelle

Definitely starting to feel nausea and its getting worst.

Jcombs - I started to have bits of blood when I wipe too. As long as its not like heavy bleeding, dont worry about it. I'm going to ask the dr when I go in for 7 week scan on Tue, but keeping my fingers crossed all is good.

So did we decide to go with April Buds?

Or some other suggestions:

April Showers
April Adventurers
April Diamonds
April Bunnies


----------



## CandyApple19

april bunnies! april buds get used alot.xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Aww I love April bunnies


----------



## ladykara

Welcome to the new girls who have just joined since I was at work !!! So many of us it's great!!! 

Talking of bad backs mine kills too, never had that before until 3rd tri

Girlinyork- yay to digi test day !!! Lol I had to dump mine in the works sanitary bin !!! Gutted the battery doesn't last that long x

Apple- sorry honey ur feeling so bad...the ms hasn't hit me as hard as I know it will, got a feeling I'll be suffering a bit this pregnany x


----------



## Solitaire

RomaTomato said:


> Solitaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Can I join! I'm due in April 8th
> 
> I'm really scared because I had a mismiscarrage in April, thought i was 10 weeks but the baby had died at 6+4 and my body hadn't realised and continued with the pregnancy :-(
> 
> Fingers crossed this one sticks.
> 
> 
> Welcome! Stick little bean, stick! :)Click to expand...

Haha thanks


----------



## Solitaire

theresarhuebb said:


> Solitaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Can I join! I'm due in April 8th
> 
> I'm really scared because I had a mismiscarrage in April, thought i was 10 weeks but the baby had died at 6+4 and my body hadn't realised and continued with the pregnancy :-(
> 
> Fingers crossed this one sticks.
> 
> been there too! baby left me at 8wks 5days i carried on till 12wk scan :( every pregnacy since has been so worrying apart from this one! sending you bigs hugs and loads of sticky dust xxClick to expand...


Thank you, good luck to you too


----------



## girlinyork

April Munchkins. I always wanted a munchkin


----------



## daisyr21

Hey girlies,

hope everyone is doing all right. Man with some many of us is going to be hard to keep up with this thread :) Well I'm still lucky and haven't had to deal with MS, but today I'm pretty sure I'm getting round ligament pain on my left side and also my sciatic nerve pain is kind of acting up. It's just a dull constant pain on that side. I hope is not a sign of things to come because with my second pregnancy the pain was bad.


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, have been missing your baby chat whilst on holiday!!! Still 3 days left but can't wait to get home as the heat is killing me. 

Congrats and welcome to any new ladies who have arrived since I was last here, and I hope all the awful spotting some ladies were having.

Afm, really tired, still a bit crampy but no other symptoms yet.


----------



## CandyApple19

munchkins lol!!!!!!!!

ugh i keep being starving but once i eat i cant finish :| and my burps smell funny.


----------



## lily28

ebelle said:


> Definitely starting to feel nausea and its getting worst.
> 
> Jcombs - I started to have bits of blood when I wipe too. As long as its not like heavy bleeding, dont worry about it. I'm going to ask the dr when I go in for 7 week scan on Tue, but keeping my fingers crossed all is good.
> 
> So did we decide to go with April Buds?
> 
> Or some other suggestions:
> 
> April Showers
> April Adventurers
> April Diamonds
> April Bunnies


I have a fetish with lambs :flower::blush:
 



Attached Files:







lamb.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CandyApple19

pmsl, LAMB FETISH! babes im not sure uve used the right word there! :'D


----------



## lily28

I did some heavy gardening today and changed covers on some deck chairs, it involved a lof of pulling etc. After that I started cramping and about an hour later I was super emotional and wanted to scream at my mom 'leave me alone, I'm pregnant, and I'm worried about my baby'
I'm totally losing it lol!


----------



## lily28

CandyApple19 said:


> pmsl, LAMB FETISH! babes im not sure uve used the right word there! :'D

Ahahahaa! who cares, lambs are so cute I want to cry!:haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

ahh lily! take it easy with the heavy stuffs!
as for the lambs...well, i better not tell you whats for tea today :-S


----------



## ebelle

Heavy lifting is baaaaaad! Get someone else to do it!


----------



## lily28

I like to look at them and eat them as well, I'm so weird... bon appétit!


----------



## CandyApple19

agree'd!^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ladyredlainey

I was pulling rope to break down my garden trees today, which didn't help my wrists, but gave me more tummy cramps. Hugs hope your OK lily xx


----------



## lily28

ebelle said:


> Heavy lifting is baaaaaad! Get someone else to do it!

Thanks babe, my mom is really hard on me, she orders me around and has me do all the heavy stuff...:cry: While my lil sis is sitting all day :growlmad: 
I told her my belly hurts and I will get a hernia if I do more. Hopefully she will stop having me do all the chores. I don't want to tell them before I tell DH, but honestly they force me blurt it out to leave me alone...:wacko:


----------



## lily28

ladyredlainey said:


> I was pulling rope to break down my garden trees today, which didn't help my wrists, but gave me more tummy cramps. Hugs hope your OK lily xx

We must be careful. I didn't have any cramps until today :nope: I don't want to push my luck...


----------



## girlinyork

My god, you women all sound like Action Man. Most heavy lifting I've done all day is of the remote control :)


----------



## jcombs35

Sorry your mom is so hard on you lily. My mom acted irritated when I first told her I'm pregnant, but since, she's been practically pushing me out of the way to do even little things for me, as have my brother in laws when they're around. I was in the bathroom this morning getting sick, and DH knocked on the door and asked when I was going to clean the kitchen.....Good grief!!

The spotting is all but gone now.I think all is still well. I need to stop freaking out at everything... yeah right.. lol


----------



## girlinyork

Aww jcombs, what an insensitive DH lol. Have you been to a+e? x


----------



## jcombs35

No, the spotting has stopped and I think it was just where AF was due yesterday. I did call, and the nurse said they're not allowed to give advice over the phone, but she could give me some information. Then she said that spotting was normal unless it was heavy and accompanied by pain, and that based on that information, if I felt my bleeding was heavy or I was in pain, I could decide whether or not to come in.

I think as long as I'm not gushing blood or in severe pain, I'm just gonna wait for my appointment Wednesday. My test line is still dark, so I think we're okay.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello ladies, can I join you? I am 4+2 weeks pregnant. 

I am due April 19th. 

This will be our first, and I've never been pregnant before. I'm super excited but nervous. I just hope and pray that everything goes good and it's a sticky little bean!


----------



## girlinyork

You've amazing resolve. I'd be banging down the EPU door


----------



## mummyconfused

Spring babies is out - because in Australia it's autumn in April

I like April munchkins too lol

As for sheep comments lmfao "I have a sheep fetich" hahaha "I like to watch them, and eat them too. Bon apitit" bahahaha 

Jacombs - you need bloods. And now! What a rocky journey. 

Welcome all the new mums and bubs. Ill update front page when I'm up and about and not on the verg of pucking :( which has been pretty much constant for last few days. I'm down to 52kg from 56kg


----------



## ladyredlainey

I feel so emotional!! I so much want a son!!!! :cry:I feel awful thinking that!! How horrible am I :cry:
Little one will most likely be our 5th girl

Ladies am I horrible hoping ever so slightly for a boy? Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

ladyredlainey said:


> I feel so emotional!! I so much want a son!!!! :cry:I feel awful thinking that!! How horrible am I :cry:
> Little one will most likely be our 5th girl
> 
> Ladies am I horrible hoping ever so slightly for a boy? Xxx

Not at all because even if this is a girl you'll love it all the same :)


----------



## mamaofthree

ladyredlainey said:


> I feel so emotional!! I so much want a son!!!! :cry:I feel awful thinking that!! How horrible am I :cry:
> Little one will most likely be our 5th girl
> 
> Ladies am I horrible hoping ever so slightly for a boy? Xxx


would you like one of my boys???? Pleaaaassse. Thing is i'm trying to give away a 6year old. (he's not shiney, and new anymore...and not particularly house trained hhahaha)I jest! lol. We are awaiting an official Asbergers diagnoses for him. today has been a stuggle cuz I'm tired, and he's...well him.bless!


On a serious note I think its perfectly reasonable to want a boy in your circumstances. I atleast have a girl (and three boys) I just KNOW i'm going to have another boy though...just my gut feeling!My nextdorr neighbour has 5 girlies, all appraching teens now. There are pro's and cons to both sexes I guess, but both very different creatures.


----------



## LittleSpy

CandyApple -- Ugh, I think if I accidentally caught whiff of a burp (mine or anyone else's), I'd barf.:haha:

lily28 -- I love lambs, too! I dream of living on a farm and having sheep and goats. We live in the city now and the only farm animal we're allowed to have is chickens. :nope: I mean really, is a little ol' pygmy goat in my back yard going to hurt anything?! :wacko: Stupid city rules. I'm super irritable today. It was one of my first symptoms with dd but I've avoided it pretty well until now.

ladyredlainey -- I don't think you're horrible at all for wanting a boy. I wanted my first to be a boy so much. I admit I was slightly disappointed to find out she was a girl. It didn't last long at all for me, though. I'm SO HAPPY now that she's a girl! It occurred to me it doesn't matter if she's a boy or a girl, she's the same baby either way. We don't do girly princess stuff (and won't unless she specifically asks for it). Her favorite color is dark blue. Right now she's wearing a brown and grey monkey shirt and brown track pants. :haha: People tell me all the time what I cute little boy I have. :rofl: But I also love her in tutus and dresses. I feel like I got the best of both worlds by having a girl. But I know some people have extreme gender disappointment and I think it's totally normal. I hope you get your boy. 

Lump in my tummy and throat has been worse off and on today. I don't feel like it's quite as bad at this point as it was with dd.

For those of you with a boy and a girl already -- did you notice a difference in your pregnancies in terms of morning sickness? I'm sure it varies from pregnancy to pregnancy anyway, just wondering if there's a pattern. :thumbup: I can't make up my mind about how I feel about this one yet. Felt very boy all last week but feeling quite girly this week. :haha: Not that it means anything at all. Haven't had any dreams about this baby yet except the quadruplet dream (2 boys and 2 girls). My first dream was right last pregnancy (I had a baby girl named Anneliese. Hubby vetoed the name immediately, though. I won't tell you what he said in case someone here loves that name. Don't want to ruin it for you as well. :haha:).


----------



## CandyApple19

errgghh i feel sick no matter wat i do!!! :-( 

id love a girl since i have two boys!  its not selfidh for wanting the opposite gender to what u have hun, its normal! :-D xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

ladyredlainey said:


> I feel so emotional!! I so much want a son!!!! :cry:I feel awful thinking that!! How horrible am I :cry:
> Little one will most likely be our 5th girl
> 
> Ladies am I horrible hoping ever so slightly for a boy? Xxx

Well if your horrible, can I join?

I have two boys and so despratly want a girl. This will be our last baby. So I'm praying with all of my being. Does that make me horrible? I'll love bubs all the same if in fact bubs is a boy :) but really hoping on a girl!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I wouldn't call anyone else horrible for that, I just feel it in myself.
I would love a little girl to, it would make things easier in a way if little one is a girl.

I have picked girl names just needing to convince hubby. And we have agreed on boy names since having our eldest.

I always pictured saying my son lol silly eh lol.

Thanks everyone. I hope we all have healthy happy babies and slightly hoping more for us to have the gender we are all slight hoping for xxx


----------



## lauram87

Ive worked my due date to be 23rd April. Doctors this week so could change. 

Very excited for baby no.2 :)


----------



## Barnesmaries

I am due 10th April :)


----------



## mamaofthree

LittleSpy said:


> CandyApple -- Ugh, I think if I accidentally caught whiff of a burp (mine or anyone else's), I'd barf.:haha:
> 
> lily28 -- I love lambs, too! I dream of living on a farm and having sheep and goats. We live in the city now and the only farm animal we're allowed to have is chickens. :nope: I mean really, is a little ol' pygmy goat in my back yard going to hurt anything?! :wacko: Stupid city rules. I'm super irritable today. It was one of my first symptoms with dd but I've avoided it pretty well until now.
> 
> ladyredlainey -- I don't think you're horrible at all for wanting a boy. I wanted my first to be a boy so much. I admit I was slightly disappointed to find out she was a girl. It didn't last long at all for me, though. I'm SO HAPPY now that she's a girl! It occurred to me it doesn't matter if she's a boy or a girl, she's the same baby either way. We don't do girly princess stuff (and won't unless she specifically asks for it). Her favorite color is dark blue. Right now she's wearing a brown and grey monkey shirt and brown track pants. :haha: People tell me all the time what I cute little boy I have. :rofl: But I also love her in tutus and dresses. I feel like I got the best of both worlds by having a girl. But I know some people have extreme gender disappointment and I think it's totally normal. I hope you get your boy.
> 
> Lump in my tummy and throat has been worse off and on today. I don't feel like it's quite as bad at this point as it was with dd.
> 
> For those of you with a boy and a girl already -- did you notice a difference in your pregnancies in terms of morning sickness? I'm sure it varies from pregnancy to pregnancy anyway, just wondering if there's a pattern. :thumbup: I can't make up my mind about how I feel about this one yet. Felt very boy all last week but feeling quite girly this week. :haha: Not that it means anything at all. Haven't had any dreams about this baby yet except the quadruplet dream (2 boys and 2 girls). My first dream was right last pregnancy (I had a baby girl named Anneliese. Hubby vetoed the name immediately, though. I won't tell you what he said in case someone here loves that name. Don't want to ruin it for you as well. :haha:).

I have felt pretty much the same with all of mine. Was most tired with n0.1 (boy) but then went on to have two more boys and didnt feel as bad...so no help I'm afraid. I havent ever had morning sickness either..phew!! Plus all my bumps looked pretty much the same. I have always guessed correctly though and seem to know instinctively at around 25weeks ish....have really vivid dreams! xxx


----------



## ladykara

Welcome and congrats to the new girls xx ( there are new mummies joining every time I log in !! )

Mamaofthree- my 14 year old got diagnosed with aspergers at 7, got wrongly diagnosed at 5 with HDHD. It's been very hard work which may be why I would like another girl as my experience with my son has been a hard one, pm me if you want a chat x

Wanting one sex over another is very normal and very common and I get upset when when women are treated bad for that or feel they need to feel bad. I was desparate for a girl after I had my son. As I said to mamaofthree my son has special needs and so I have associated boys to be hard work, and worried any future boys may be the same.I'm also very girly and into dolls and fairies, I convinced myself I was having a boy brought boys clothes and everything .. Almost fell of the chair at my scan when she said it was a girl. Having another girl would be easier and cheaper, but i would also like Paige to be the only girl for selfish reasons. I would ideally like one of each again but this may be my last and like everyone very grateful for what I have.

Pregnancy difference between the two sexes I can now tell after having both, sickness a lot sooner with a boy, more sweet cravings with a girl, but everyone is different and every pregnancy is different x


----------



## ukgirl23

I have one of each sex so I dont mind what I have this time but when I had my daughter I prayed for a son, I think its worse if you reject the baby or treat the baby like it doesnt matter because you didnt get the gender you wanted... this lady my mum knows has 4 girls and wants a boy so badly, she told my mum, if its not a boy I dont want it... that is what I think is wrong xx


----------



## Cura33

Hi.... Can I add mine on the list :) April 15th 2013.... Dd 14 yrs ds 12 yrs so this will make my third. Thanks


----------



## IsMiseMatt

Congrats everyone! My wife is due April 2nd! Her 1st, my 5th! Can I join?


----------



## theresarhuebb

LittleSpy said:


> CandyApple -- Ugh, I think if I accidentally caught whiff of a burp (mine or anyone else's), I'd barf.:haha:
> 
> lily28 -- I love lambs, too! I dream of living on a farm and having sheep and goats. We live in the city now and the only farm animal we're allowed to have is chickens. :nope: I mean really, is a little ol' pygmy goat in my back yard going to hurt anything?! :wacko: Stupid city rules. I'm super irritable today. It was one of my first symptoms with dd but I've avoided it pretty well until now.
> 
> ladyredlainey -- I don't think you're horrible at all for wanting a boy. I wanted my first to be a boy so much. I admit I was slightly disappointed to find out she was a girl. It didn't last long at all for me, though. I'm SO HAPPY now that she's a girl! It occurred to me it doesn't matter if she's a boy or a girl, she's the same baby either way. We don't do girly princess stuff (and won't unless she specifically asks for it). Her favorite color is dark blue. Right now she's wearing a brown and grey monkey shirt and brown track pants. :haha: People tell me all the time what I cute little boy I have. :rofl: But I also love her in tutus and dresses. I feel like I got the best of both worlds by having a girl. But I know some people have extreme gender disappointment and I think it's totally normal. I hope you get your boy.
> 
> Lump in my tummy and throat has been worse off and on today. I don't feel like it's quite as bad at this point as it was with dd.
> 
> For those of you with a boy and a girl already -- did you notice a difference in your pregnancies in terms of morning sickness? I'm sure it varies from pregnancy to pregnancy anyway, just wondering if there's a pattern. :thumbup: I can't make up my mind about how I feel about this one yet. Felt very boy all last week but feeling quite girly this week. :haha: Not that it means anything at all. Haven't had any dreams about this baby yet except the quadruplet dream (2 boys and 2 girls). My first dream was right last pregnancy (I had a baby girl named Anneliese. Hubby vetoed the name immediately, though. I won't tell you what he said in case someone here loves that name. Don't want to ruin it for you as well. :haha:).

with all 4 of my pregnacys different! 1st cant compare! (m-mc) my first two were girls both different starte 2nd was 3 wks ms, 3rd was just nausea and with my 4th my son i ahd nausea for 6-12/13 wks then only thing that was different from my girl pregnancies was i got headaches from 12-17wks followed with nausea and i was soooo hungry! lol only reason i knew it was a boy was my dream lol yes dreams. with all 3 ive had a gender dream before 12 wks two girls with short blonde hair around 2 yrs old but never seen their face and with my son i was walking him in his pram and breast feeing him lmao!....... im thinking this ones maybe a boy too im soo hungry and have headaches but only 6wks and 5days so way too early to tell! lol x


----------



## theresarhuebb

girlinyork said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> I feel so emotional!! I so much want a son!!!! :cry:I feel awful thinking that!! How horrible am I :cry:
> Little one will most likely be our 5th girl
> 
> Ladies am I horrible hoping ever so slightly for a boy? Xxx
> 
> Not at all because even if this is a girl you'll love it all the same :)Click to expand...

ee not at all hun perfectly natural to want a son spec having 4 beautiful girls!! dont be hard on your self :hugs: heres to hoping you finally get your boy xx


----------



## kristyrich

With my first 2 ( girls) I had morning sickness pretty much from the day I tested positive. With my first it lasted the entire pregnancy- was awful. With my second it lasted about 4 months. With my third ( my son) I had no morning sickness whatsoever and was extremely hungry. I have felt a little neausous but not actually sick and very very hungry so I'm thinking maybe another boy this this time :)


----------



## jcombs35

You're not horrible. With my second one, I cried at the ultrasound when they said it was a boy. (I already had one and wanted a girl very badly.) Now that I have my girl, however, I'm hoping this one will be a boy!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ismise, welcome and congrats on expecting #5!!!


----------



## ladykara

Welcome cura and ismisematt x

Ismisematt- your amelia and my jake were born days apart... Not sure what girls are like at 14 but my son is a complete pain up the butt !! Spends all his days in his bedroom playing the Xbox !! It's great seeing a man so into the pregnancy and on ur 5th too, my husband is already bored and this is only his second !!


----------



## momofone08

Just want to wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy. I can't believe we have April mommy's already!


----------



## jcombs35

I can't believe we have over 100 April mommies so far!


----------



## Jenn76

Wow this thread is growing, lot's of April babies. Welcome to All the new ladies!

MrsMoose: Welcome :hi: I'm an IVFer myself, my ET was July 30th. Congrats on you BFP!

Swan Girl: Welcome :howdy: Congrats on the BFP, and your weight loss. I think as long as you eat healthy you should be fine. I follow a blog for this girl that did weight watchers and lost a lot of weight and has since gone through a pregnancy without gaining it back. You probably know better then most on how to eat healthy. So don't stress over those 5 pounds. 

Mummyconfused: Sorry to hear MS is setting in hope you feel better soon. Wow it's so weird to think that although we are pregnant at the same time you will be pregnant all spring and summer and we will be all fall and winter, for those of us in North America that is. 

Ladyredlainey: I have always wanted a girl because I have a great relationship with my mom and I want that with a daughter. This is my first and I know I will be happy with a boy as well but I totally understand you wanting a boy and I really hope you are carrying one. FX for you.

Welcome Matt! :wave: Congrats to you and your wife. It's nice to have a daddy on here. Your wife is lucky to have a husband that cares about this whole process enough to join BnB.


----------



## 7981

I am due April 6th :)


----------



## mummyconfused

**UPDATED FIRST PAGE**

AWAITING DATES FOR -
Kattyboop21
Tamithomas
Agiboma
Kte


----------



## Cori2042

My Hubby and I just found out on Friday that we're expecting our first. Our date is supposed to be April 9th. =)


----------



## FrogLady

Look a test this morning! Positive! Going to Doctors this week to confirm!


----------



## mummyconfused

125 wow so many new ladies... we are def the luckest month xxxx


----------



## jcombs35

Wow, I walk away for a while and come back to 125!!!


----------



## FrogLady

Due Date: should be around April 23 :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Gosh April is such a lucky month!!!!! There are going to be so many wonderful babies born!


----------



## Breezeway

Please write us in.... Due April 4 2013...... Yipppeeee! :happydance:


----------



## ebelle

Urgh!!! Went to bed feeling nausea, woke up this morning to SEVERE nausea!!! Been retching for the whole morning!!!! Beginning to feel like its never going away. Can barely drink water without feeling sick :(

Does this continue for the whole of first tri? Please tell me that it gets better at some point!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Jenn76 said:


> Wow this thread is growing, lot's of April babies. Welcome to All the new ladies!
> 
> MrsMoose: Welcome :hi: I'm an IVFer myself, my ET was July 30th. Congrats on you BFP!
> 
> Swan Girl: Welcome :howdy: Congrats on the BFP, and your weight loss. I think as long as you eat healthy you should be fine. I follow a blog for this girl that did weight watchers and lost a lot of weight and has since gone through a pregnancy without gaining it back. You probably know better then most on how to eat healthy. So don't stress over those 5 pounds.
> 
> Mummyconfused: Sorry to hear MS is setting in hope you feel better soon. Wow it's so weird to think that although we are pregnant at the same time you will be pregnant all spring and summer and we will be all fall and winter, for those of us in North America that is.
> 
> Ladyredlainey: I have always wanted a girl because I have a great relationship with my mom and I want that with a daughter. This is my first and I know I will be happy with a boy as well but I totally understand you wanting a boy and I really hope you are carrying one. FX for you.
> 
> Welcome Matt! :wave: Congrats to you and your wife. It's nice to have a daddy on here. Your wife is lucky to have a husband that cares about this whole process enough to join BnB.

Well actually winters just finished and it's now spring. I'll be huge and pregnant all summer and have bubs in autum :)


----------



## mummyconfused

Im down to 50.9 kg this morning. Can't stop bring sick. Grr


----------



## lily28

girlinyork said:


> My god, you women all sound like Action Man. Most heavy lifting I've done all day is of the remote control :)

:haha: Add to that running and swimming daily ahahaa! 
It's a good thing to be active but I know I shouldn't push it.:nope:


----------



## ebelle

mummyconfused said:


> Im down to 50.9 kg this morning. Can't stop bring sick. Grr

I totally know the feeling. Started at about 67.5 kg, down to 65.2 kg now and MS has only just started for me!

Do remember to try to take more fluids as apparently MS is very dehydrating.


----------



## ladyredlainey

I just want to say thanks to you all regarding my emotional outbursts last night about wanting a son. :hugs:
I have more of a feeling little one might be a boy, but I know in myself a little girl would be lovely to, being a mum of 5 girls makes me smile also, as would being a mum to 4 girls and a boy.

Hope your all well this morning xxx


----------



## lily28

DH and I want a girl, we love little girls so much and I know I would have so much fun with her, dressing her up like a doll. BUT I know that a boy would be more suitable for DH's ambitions for his children... So I decided I don't care right now, it can be either boy or girl or whatever else. I just want the little baby to be very healthy, loved and happy!


----------



## girlinyork

My OH has an appalling relationship with his father and he's afraid to have a son because he really wouldn't know how to relate to them properly. But I know that he will be an amazing father to a son :)


----------



## dan-o

I can honestly say I have no preference at all! Just a healthy baby please, he he! Most things I bought for Sid are unisex so will be great for hand me downs either way. If its a girl I will just need to get clothes really! Got a long road ahead until my 20 week scan tho lol!


----------



## dan-o

I just poas again! Deffo pregnant!! :haha:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/3d9ad5c2.jpg


----------



## girlinyork

I've run out of ICs. Would it be completely insane to order more?


----------



## ladyredlainey

We originally were going to just have 2 kids lol which both are girls which didn't bother me at all, with daughters 3 and 4 I knew they were girls before the scan, but with little 5th tiny I'm not so sure as everything is different lol.

The guessing work is hard work lol :lol: we will be happy what ever the sex is :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

My family is prominently female. I have six nieces and one nephew. My mum really wants me to have a boy. OH's mother has one grandson and wants a girl


----------



## CandyApple19

hows everyone feeling today??  im not doing too badbthis morning with regards to ms!!


----------



## babysiew

just a question for April 2013 mommies... have u seen the gestational sac? and what is ur HCG level? thx


----------



## CandyApple19

Fail!!! now im trying not to hurl again!!! :-(


----------



## nimbec

oh no candy! i'm feeling ok this morning so far - yesterday was yuk!! although it didnt hit me till late morn yesterday so there is still time!

I havent seen a sac yet hun but my hcg levels are in my siggi get the others this morning :)


----------



## babysiew

nimbec said:


> oh no candy! i'm feeling ok this morning so far - yesterday was yuk!! although it didnt hit me till late morn yesterday so there is still time!
> 
> I havent seen a sac yet hun but my hcg levels are in my siggi get the others this morning :)

ur beta is very nice! thx for the response :)


----------



## ladykara

Babysiew- mine was 440 at 4+ 4 x


----------



## theresarhuebb

im still waiting on sickness :( nothing!! little bout of it yesterday till i ate! im 6+6 today :/ heartburn i have though occasional sore hips ( pregnacy related) 

welcome to all new commers :) congrats on your positives!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you add me to 24th please :)


----------



## Bun87

I don't have any sickness either - hoping it holds off for another week as I have a hen do this weekend and it's going to be hard enough explaining why I'm not drinking, yet alone if I keep feeling queasy!! x


----------



## jcombs35

Oh Candy, don't ever say it out loud!! :haha: Sorry it hit you! Mine seems to come in waves. I'll feel fine for a few hours, then I'll get light headed and nauseous for a few more. Off and on. Yesterday I spent most of the day in bed after getting sick in the morning. Had a burst of energy just long enough to get the kids in the bath and straighten the house a little bit. Then right before I went to bed, I got so nauseous. I laid there just praying I would fall asleep without getting sick, which I did, but it was so bad it actually kept me awake for a while!

I'm still exhausted. I'm very very bloated and crampy. (AF was due Friday, so I think that's why.) My hips hurt and I'm grouchy. And I swear my eyesight is getting worse!:shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Welcome new ladies! I can't believe 125 April babies are on the way!!!

Sorry to everyone who is suffering from ms. I'm still waiting for mine to kick in to give me a sign that there really is a baby in there!


----------



## babysiew

For my 1st pregnancy, I do not feel any symptoms at all. No morning sickness. Cross my fingers! :D


----------



## mamaofthree

jcombs35 said:


> Oh Candy, don't ever say it out loud!! :haha: Sorry it hit you! Mine seems to come in waves. I'll feel fine for a few hours, then I'll get light headed and nauseous for a few more. Off and on. Yesterday I spent most of the day in bed after getting sick in the morning. Had a burst of energy just long enough to get the kids in the bath and straighten the house a little bit. Then right before I went to bed, I got so nauseous. I laid there just praying I would fall asleep without getting sick, which I did, but it was so bad it actually kept me awake for a while!
> 
> I'm still exhausted. I'm very very bloated and crampy. (AF was due Friday, so I think that's why.) My hips hurt and I'm grouchy. And I swear my eyesight is getting worse!:shrug:

:( my eye sight always gets worse! I have an eye condition called keraticonus so have specially made contact lenses which cost a fortune! NHS wont cover the entire cost. Every time i get preg they need changing loads cuz i get sooooo blind.Nightmare lol. My optician said it's common too.xx


----------



## jcombs35

mamaofthree said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Candy, don't ever say it out loud!! :haha: Sorry it hit you! Mine seems to come in waves. I'll feel fine for a few hours, then I'll get light headed and nauseous for a few more. Off and on. Yesterday I spent most of the day in bed after getting sick in the morning. Had a burst of energy just long enough to get the kids in the bath and straighten the house a little bit. Then right before I went to bed, I got so nauseous. I laid there just praying I would fall asleep without getting sick, which I did, but it was so bad it actually kept me awake for a while!
> 
> I'm still exhausted. I'm very very bloated and crampy. (AF was due Friday, so I think that's why.) My hips hurt and I'm grouchy. And I swear my eyesight is getting worse!:shrug:
> 
> :( my eye sight always gets worse! I have an eye condition called keraticonus so have specially made contact lenses which cost a fortune! NHS wont cover the entire cost. Every time i get preg they need changing loads cuz i get sooooo blind.Nightmare lol. My optician said it's common too.xxClick to expand...

I remember with my other pregnancies, that it did get a little worse, but seemed like it happened more later on. This is early and I swear my contacts seem like they're about to fall out now every time I blink! I'm hoping I don't have to end up going back in to get new ones. I'm blind as a bat without contacts or glasses, and I _hate _glasses, so I will do whatever it takes.

But the other night we were watching our big screen tv, and I had to squint several times to see the guide. And I notice it's getting harder to see street signs the way I used to as well. (It's not as bad or dangerous as it sounds, just a noticeable difference.) 

But all that being said, I'm glad to still be having symptoms. It's a good sign!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

still no actual morning sickness here, although feel a bit sicky sometimes. 
Also the aches and pains boo!! my wrists have started cracking now :wacko: with the pain.


----------



## jcombs35

ladyredlainey said:


> still no actual morning sickness here, although feel a bit sicky sometimes.
> Also the aches and pains boo!! my wrists have started cracking now :wacko: with the pain.

My hips have been killing me! I heard my husband's cousin say it gets worse with each pregnancy. She's had 4 so far. Mine were a little achy last time, but this time it's hit much earlier and feels worse! No cracking anywhere.... yet....


----------



## BabyK'sMam

hey ladies.

i'm due 11th April :thumbup:

I had a mc in July so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping little bean sticks :dust::dust:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

I remember having morning sickness last time but it does seem much worse this time, before it was just coffee and. Fish that made me feel really sick, now it just comes in waves. My back aches sometimes too and I didn't have that last time, I was very lucky last time and felt well most of my pregnancy once the ms went. My skin is not as nice as last time either but my hormones changes after having lo so that may be why, I ended up on a different pill because of it. 

Sat at work and I can just smell my spray and it's making me feel sick but I have zero money, if I did I would be off into town to get a. New top!


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> still no actual morning sickness here, although feel a bit sicky sometimes.
> Also the aches and pains boo!! my wrists have started cracking now :wacko: with the pain.
> 
> My hips have been killing me! I heard my husband's cousin say it gets worse with each pregnancy. She's had 4 so far. Mine were a little achy last time, but this time it's hit much earlier and feels worse! No cracking anywhere.... yet....Click to expand...

Uh oh I hope that isn't true. Mine have been killing me, and if it gets worse with each one I'll be a wreck!!!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

doggylover said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> still no actual morning sickness here, although feel a bit sicky sometimes.
> Also the aches and pains boo!! my wrists have started cracking now :wacko: with the pain.
> 
> My hips have been killing me! I heard my husband's cousin say it gets worse with each pregnancy. She's had 4 so far. Mine were a little achy last time, but this time it'shit much earlier and feels worse! No cracking anywhere.... yet....Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh I hope that isn't true. Mine have been killing me, and if it gets worse with each one I'll be a wreck!!!!Click to expand...

IT is true unfortunately my last pregnancy I was on crutches and belt


----------



## LittleSpy

ebelle -- More than likely it will be over by the time 1st tri ends. It varies a lot. My awful nausea with dd lasted from 5 weeks until 13-14 weeks. It started getting better around 11 weeks. Unfortunately some women are sick their entire pregnancies but I think it's relatively rare. I've known 2 women who vomitted almost every day, even toward the end. One of them had to be induced at 38 weeks because her baby was losing weight (but was born perfectly healthy). And she didn't stop throwing up until she was 3-4 months post partum. Crazy. But she's the only person I've known to have that happen. And she said she wasn't even really nauseous, just would suddenly feel like she had to puke and would do it and then would feel fine. It was really weird. I'll tell you though, even the women who have the worst morning sickness are so ready and willing to do it all again for their next child.

lily28 -- With dd, I had to stop running around 9-10 weeks. I just couldn't do it anymore. :nope: I was in pretty decent shape before I got pregnant but right around 10 weeks, all activity became more difficult for me (I'd get out of breath really easily). I guess because of blood volume? :shrug: But I knew someone who was pregnant at the same time as me with dd who ran a 5k at 28 weeks pregnant. Put me to shame.

girlinyork -- My husband would also have trouble relating to a son, I think. I hope I'm wrong, but I can imagine myself caught in the middle of them pretty much all the time with a teenage boy. I'd _love_ to have a boy but another girl would be so much easier for us, I think. I have one IC left and have been fighting my urge to buy more. But I'm a couple weeks ahead of you. So... yeah, in your shoes, I'd probably buy more. :haha:

babysiew -- sorry I'm no help. Probably won't see a doctor for several more weeks. 

Hope you ms ladies feel better soon!! My nausea is still coming and going. Nothing too terrible yet but I'm still so early. Definitely better at this point than I was with dd, though! :happydance: The exhaustion hasn't slammed me yet, either.

hips -- I don't remember mine hurting until towards the end with dd. But they do definitely pop more since I've had her than they ever did before. Pretty much every time I get up from sitting on my couch, my left hip pops. Getting old sucks. :haha: My hips don't really hurt at all now. :shrug: But, I've got some _*premium*_ birthin' hips haha:), so maybe they don't have much expanding to do.

I also get blind during pregnancy. :haha: It's already started for sure. I'm thinking about going to get my eyes checked and get a pair of glasses just for pregnancy. I know that's stupid but I have really awesome vision insurance and I haven't used it yet this year. :dohh: So as stupid as it would be for me to get my eyes checked and get a new prescription right now, it's even more stupid not to use it since I'm paying for it. :dohh:

So far this pregnancy, I've been craving sweet stuff something terrible. But I woke up this morning craving lean protein and fresh veggies! Shocked! And very glad. Hope that continues.


----------



## ukgirl23

all you ladies with no morning sickness are lucky!! I can not stand peanut butter.. one wiff and Im off!! 

:/


----------



## Mommyx1311

I can't even change my son's diaper without dry heaving. He still thinks its funny though :haha:


----------



## LauraApr2013

Can I join? I think my due date is 9th April , I have my appointment on the 30th


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommyx1311 said:


> I can't even change my son's diaper without dry heaving. He still thinks its funny though :haha:

Oh yeah, Maisie got me good yesterday during a wave of nausea. She hadn't had a good one in a couple of days so I gave her prune juice with breakfast. Worked way too well. :rofl: :sick:

I'm freaking FREEZING at work today. :cold: But at the same time, my face feels super flushed. Silly pregnancy.

Called the doc this morning. I can't believe I have such an early appointment! In just 2 weeks! :happydance: It's weird to me to be going so early but I don't mind having peace of mind sooner.


----------



## jcombs35

Bacon. I cannot stand it. It smells horrid and tastes even worse. :sick:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg bacon!!gross!! anything greasy and fried bleugh!! 

I am so sorry for this but I need a rant before I explode!! I have a low tolerance for bullspit lately and it seems like everyone only bothers when it suits them.. my OH was giving me a nice cuddle earlier then started picking his dirty hands over my face... he works in a warehouse so its pretty grim and he was there picking it over my face!!!!! then I have my 2 kids who are like mini tornados, messing up the rooms 5 seconds after I have cleaned them, mix that with utter exhaustion and raging horemone which are turning me into mega-bitch-a-tron and it's a recipe for total destruction.. And not only that, when I ask for help my OH is like... you're not THAT pregnant!! ... EXCUSE ME!!! no I'm not but you try growing a whole new person in your womb!! it's exhausting!! so you should go and get me a salad, clean the bathroom and listen to me moan for half an hour about how we had 2 rolls of toilet paper so I didn't pick any up from the shops and an hour later we only have half of one left because the kids decided to randomly get sudden runny noses!!! toilet paper is precious when you pee ever hour!! 

okay.. rant over..


----------



## Kte

Stew for me, don't know why at all! Randomest thing ever! It comes and goes with other food stuff. This morning it was my deoderant. I had a massive craving for mushy peas the other day, but they had to be with fish and chips, but I didn't want the fish and chips on their own, had to come with the mushy peas :wacko:

I then discovered a fruit salad and got a huge bowl of that instead, I just needed one. Never had these kind of cravings with little miss. I liked stuff but never actually went crazy until I got some :rofl:

:hugs: UKgirl23


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> omg bacon!!gross!! anything greasy and fried bleugh!!
> 
> I am so sorry for this but I need a rant before I explode!! I have a low tolerance for bullspit lately and it seems like everyone only bothers when it suits them.. my OH was giving me a nice cuddle earlier then started picking his dirty hands over my face... he works in a warehouse so its pretty grim and he was there picking it over my face!!!!! then I have my 2 kids who are like mini tornados, messing up the rooms 5 seconds after I have cleaned them, mix that with utter exhaustion and raging horemone which are turning me into mega-bitch-a-tron and it's a recipe for total destruction.. And not only that, when I ask for help my OH is like... you're not THAT pregnant!! ... EXCUSE ME!!! no I'm not but you try growing a whole new person in your womb!! it's exhausting!! so you should go and get me a salad, clean the bathroom and listen to me moan for half an hour about how we had 2 rolls of toilet paper so I didn't pick any up from the shops and an hour later we only have half of one left because the kids decided to randomly get sudden runny noses!!! toilet paper is precious when you pee ever hour!!
> 
> okay.. rant over..

OOOOOoooo...:growlmad: That would make me so mad! My hubby has his moments as well. He thinks that since there's no bump, I'm not _that _pregnant. I was getting sick in the bathroom yesterday morning, and he knocked on the door to ask when I was going to clean the kitchen!! :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

jcombs35 said:


> Bacon. I cannot stand it. It smells horrid and tastes even worse. :sick:

I had been craving bacon the last couple of weeks. :blush:
But the thought of it now is really nasty.

Craving healthy fresh and light foods now. It would be nice if that continued for like.. the rest of my life. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Jcombs!! I would have been soo angry if my OH done that to me.. I was sat on the bed earlier almost puking thinking about peanut butter m&ms and he just walked past me and put FIFA12 on... :/


----------



## doggylover

Oh whoa...prob not the best time to say it but I love peanut butter m and ms!!!!

Ladies your ohs need a boot up the backside by the sounds of things!!!

I'm jealous of all your symptoms :( it is still worrying me that I have none...


----------



## jcombs35

LittleSpy, eeewww!! Isn't it funny how one of us can crave something and it makes another one sick? lol

UKgirl, I think DH was trying to be funny, but of course it wasn't. It's also possible he didn't know I was getting sick. (It must be nice to be so aloof and out of touch.) lol


----------



## theresarhuebb

eeuw that werent very nice of him! id of gone of it too! lol


----------



## theresarhuebb

doggylover said:


> Oh whoa...prob not the best time to say it but I love peanut butter m and ms!!!!
> 
> Ladies your ohs need a boot up the backside by the sounds of things!!!
> 
> I'm jealous of all your symptoms :( it is still worrying me that I have none...

me too thsi is my 5th pregnancy and 4th baby and by now i should have had morning sickness! only thing i have is heart burn and sore hips :/


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm the same Theresa, this is out of the normal for me to, not getting morning sickness. But no doubt it will start up tomorrow, when I'm rushing about in the morning, getting the girls organised lol

Just dreading those walks, with being so sore xx


----------



## ukgirl23

lol jcombs.. bad sense of humor!! 

to the ladies with no symptoms.. when I was pregnant with my oldest I had no symptoms at all, I only felt pregnant when I got my bump! she's six now so don't worry if you dont feel anything xx 

when I was pregnant with my son I felt sick over everything, Sprite saved my life those 3 months! carbonated drinks get rid of sickness :D 

doggylover... urgh the thought of peanut butter m&ms is making me want to upchuck lol. 

littlespy.. I'm craving salads all the time and melon which is good, I'm off sweets and junk. Its nice to binge out on this stuff and not feel guilty isnt it!  x


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> I'm the same Theresa, this is out of the normal for me to, not getting morning sickness. But no doubt it will start up tomorrow, when I'm rushing about in the morning, getting the girls organised lol
> 
> Just dreading those walks, with being so sore xx

annoying eh! im sure well both be complaining next week haha! 
ah good luck on school run :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMoose

I agree with doggylover - those OH's need a severe boot up the butt!

xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ee im exhausted! (cnt spell) lol took the dog a walk today with the kids! feel like i ran a marathon lol... i think this sickness will show in next couple of days! getting niggles while eating like i want to throw up only lasts a few seconds!! 

how are you all tonight?? xx


----------



## doggylover

theresarhuebb said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Oh whoa...prob not the best time to say it but I love peanut butter m and ms!!!!
> 
> Ladies your ohs need a boot up the backside by the sounds of things!!!
> 
> I'm jealous of all your symptoms :( it is still worrying me that I have none...
> 
> me too thsi is my 5th pregnancy and 4th baby and by now i should have had morning sickness! only thing i have is heart burn and sore hips :/Click to expand...




ladyredlainey said:


> I'm the same Theresa, this is out of the normal for me to, not getting morning sickness. But no doubt it will start up tomorrow, when I'm rushing about in the morning, getting the girls organised lol
> 
> Just dreading those walks, with being so sore xx

Glad I'm not the only one, makes me feel a billion times better, thanks ladies, and theresarhuebb, my hips have been sore too, but even that seems to have stopped!


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> ee im exhausted! (cnt spell) lol took the dog a walk today with the kids! feel like i ran a marathon lol... i think this sickness will show in next couple of days! getting niggles while eating like i want to throw up only lasts a few seconds!!
> 
> how are you all tonight?? xx

Hope you manage to rest up lovely once kiddiewinks are in bed, and that the sickness holds off longer than expected :hugs:

I'm fine, I'm managing to deal with the pain in not so much of a wimpy way lol, instead of a loud ouch its quieter now :lol: I'm needing to rest up on the computer and mob though, cause my wrists are driving me nuts.
Hope you all have a lovely evening xx


----------



## melissasbump

Im waiting for the sickness to hit, was so sick last pregnancy, that without it i dont feel that pregnant, apart from the exaustion and the bloat which makes me feel 5 months preggers already! Whats with that! x


----------



## LittleSpy

mel -- I'm with you on the bloat. Have my fat pants on and still feel like I'm going to pop the button! :nope: I refuse to break out the belly band before I'm even 6 weeks pregnant! :haha:

Nausea still in waves but it's really not terrible at all. What's bothering me more than the nausea is the heartburn! I very rarely ever have heartburn but this is almost constant. With dd, I only had heartburn/indigestion at the end of 2nd tri. It was awful -- actually debilitating. I couldn't do anything after dinner other than lie in bed drinking milk and popping antacids hoping they'd help (they didn't). So this isn't nearly that bad but it's still weird. Especially since I've only eaten cereal, grapes, and a PB sandwich today. How am I going to have heartburn from that? God forbid I eat tomato sauce or something spicy! :haha:

Craving cucumbers and tomatoes. So freaking weird! So different from my 1st pregnancy's chili-dog craving sick:)!


----------



## theresarhuebb

thanks yeh oh has been doing most of stuff tonight! kids are about to go to bed half an hour late! holidays tho lol!! 

aww bless ya! when do you see mw? if youve already seen her give her a ring tell her about your wrists! hope your ok you took some paracetamol for them? hope they ease up soon and give you some relief! xx

dog lover- it comes and goes yours might have just been an ache! but i wouldnt be suprised ifs its your hips hope you get some symptoms soon even if they are horrid! xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

melissasbump said:


> Im waiting for the sickness to hit, was so sick last pregnancy, that without it i dont feel that pregnant, apart from the exaustion and the bloat which makes me feel 5 months preggers already! Whats with that! x

the bloat a nice early sign of being pregnant :/ last tilla orund 12wks or more or less lol you should see my belly lol its like 5 months too!! x


----------



## kristyrich

How are all you lovely ladies today? I am absolutely crushed today as oh has just been soo nasty to me. I'm sitting here a blubbering mess with no one to talk to. Oh just said I can't be tired because I sit on my butt all day and never leave the house. I have 3 children already but apparently I do nothing. He also said he doesn't want another baby with me and called me some horrible names. I am heartbroken....I can't stop crying.


----------



## melissasbump

littlespy, im craving fruity things at the mo, a lot different from last time too where it was the saltier the better! was eating whole raw carrots the other day too. and im with you on the heartburn too! Its there but not very bad at all whereas last time it hit me like a train in 2nd try. Had a large indian meal one evening last week and i ended up being up most of the night with the burn.

Theresathehub glad im not the only one! lol

kristy, so sorry to hear that how insensitve is your OH! thats really out of order! Hope it calms down soon and you sort it out, sounds like you maybe need to explain to him how upset hes made you feel with his comments xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

kristyrich said:


> How are all you lovely ladies today? I am absolutely crushed today as oh has just been soo nasty to me. I'm sitting here a blubbering mess with no one to talk to. Oh just said I can't be tired because I sit on my butt all day and never leave the house. I have 3 children already but apparently I do nothing. He also said he doesn't want another baby with me and called me some horrible names. I am heartbroken....I can't stop crying.

oh dear hun how very insensative! what are you going to do! having 3 kids to look after is tireing being pregnant is even more tiring! how the hell would he know!!
your better than that! i bet your a fab mummy! sending you big :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommyx1311

kristyrich said:


> How are all you lovely ladies today? I am absolutely crushed today as oh has just been soo nasty to me. I'm sitting here a blubbering mess with no one to talk to. Oh just said I can't be tired because I sit on my butt all day and never leave the house. I have 3 children already but apparently I do nothing. He also said he doesn't want another baby with me and called me some horrible names. I am heartbroken....I can't stop crying.

:growlmad: Im so sorry you are going through this. That is so horrible :hugs:

How is everyone? I just got back from a friends and she sold me her beautiful mei tai carrier for only $20.00 swoon!! Ran into walmart after to get a couple things and got another (cough 4 cough) pregnancy tests :haha::dohh: $.88 cheapies, results look good! :thumbup: Hopefully they will hold me over til my ultrasound in 10 days!! Then I swear I will stop POAS!
 



Attached Files:







6weeks.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww kirsty hun dont cry xxxx 

i think you are amazing being pregnant with a forth.. i have two kids and im exhausted now i couldnt imagine three.. men dont understand how draining it is on us and can get stressed like we do and they say things they dont mean.. I hope your oh was just being a temporary jerk and he will be sorry soon.. we are all here for you if you need anything xx


----------



## MrsMoose

OMG Kristyrich that's awful, you poor thing :( What a mean thing to say to you! Has he been acting like this for a while? I can't get over how mean and horrible some people can be, especially people that claim to love you. I really really hope you guys get things sorted out and he stops acting like such a muppet!!

Carmen. xx


----------



## kristyrich

Thankyou everyone for your kind words. Just reading your replies has made me feel a lot better. :) he has been acting strange for the last week so I'm assuming it is because I'm pregnant. I'm hoping he realises what he said and apolgises but he isn't the kind of person to back down even when he knows he is wrong. I work very hard and never ask for help. I don't have people watch my children so I can go out. If I go anywhere they come with me. He does not change nappies, bath them, feed them, get them ready for school e.t.c but he is claiming he is the one that does everything. I think the worst of it is he just has no appreciation of me at all. It really hurts but even if I tell him he won't get it. I'm just going to keep myself busy today cleaning and I have an appointment with the doc at 12. I guess I'll be doing this on my own. But that's ok, as long as my children and I are ok. On another note... Has anyone Bern feeling dizzy? I'm not sure if it's normal because I didn't have it with my other pregnancies.


----------



## ukgirl23

I was dizzy at first... my biggest symptom is my sore boobies :( 

You know you said you do everything with the kids and he doesnt do mucb.. maybe he is suddenly overwhelmed at the work he has to do now... he defo needs a kick up the bum xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Kristy -- :hugs:

Thankfully my husband is a SAHD so he knows the work it takes to care for a child (A child, let alone 3!). The house is always a wreck and I often wish he'd do more housework (I end up trying to get it all done on the weekends... while watching the baby... while he sleeps in.... when am I supposed to sleep in?!). So there's that gripe. But at least he realizes (I think) how hard I work when I have the baby and take care of the house since he can't seem to manage both. I definitely work harder on the weekends than I do at work during the week but being home is much more rewarding to me. Hopefully one day dh and I will be able to trade places and I can stay home. Not holding my breath as my career is really taking off and his is... well, not.


----------



## jcombs35

Got my digi with conception indicator today! I"m a bit baffled by what it says, but I was just curious anyway. My main thrill is seeing that beautiful word!!

https://https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg


----------



## CandyApple19

the links broken jcombs, i cant see it.x


----------



## Mommyx1311

Same here :(


----------



## CandyApple19

ahh it says https twice..i got it.

how long have u known for now chick.?x any closer to see ur doc yet?


----------



## CandyApple19

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg


there x


----------



## ukgirl23

jcombs that is seriously weird :/ good that its positive though!


----------



## CandyApple19

hang on, whats weird? something i dont know?


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks Candy. I was shocked that it came back pos, my brain isn't working right! It's confusing cause I thought/think I'm farther along than that! But I don't care about that. I was just curious, and it doesn't replace the opinion of a doctor. I'm just thrilled it says "pregnant." lol


----------



## ladyredlainey

CandyApple19 said:


> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg
> 
> 
> there x

Its french :D

Huge congrats and peace of mind xxx :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Oh right! 
it is mad that its only saying 1-2. i still think u need blood tests and a scan to sort this out, it must be getting really frustrating! x


----------



## CandyApple19

grats about it saying pregnant tho :D


----------



## ukgirl23

when can you see the doctor again jcombs? x


----------



## jcombs35

Yes it's French because a buddy on here sent it to me from Canada. lol. I go to doctor tomorrow at 10. I feel so much better! And at least I'll have something to look at until I hopefully get this sorted out!


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> Got my digi with conception indicator today! I"m a bit baffled by what it says, but I was just curious anyway. My main thrill is seeing that beautiful word!!
> 
> https://https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jcombs so pleased for you!!! Definitely agree with candyapple that you should get some bloods gets done as should say more than 1-2 but it says it right there in not one but TWO langauges!!!


----------



## liams_mom

I should probably add myself to this lovely group of expecting in April Ladies. My first Doc appt is Sept 8! A ways off yet, but I'm only 4w3d along at the moment. Should be somewhere around April 15 - April 20 I'm guessing :happydance: Lots of time to prep the awesome big brother!


----------



## CandyApple19

make sure u show her it.x


----------



## doggylover

liams_mom said:


> I should probably add myself to this lovely group of expecting in April Ladies. My first Doc appt is Sept 8! A ways off yet, but I'm only 4w3d along at the moment. Should be somewhere around April 15 - April 20 I'm guessing :happydance: Lots of time to prep the awesome big brother!

Congrats Liam's mom!!!!


----------



## jcombs35

I will sure show it to her! And yay for two languages!! lol


----------



## CherylC3

Now tht is confusing Hun so do u think you hav mc then fell pg straight away??x


----------



## Mommyx1311

Congratulations jcombs! How long do those batteries last? I would definitely bring that with you to your appointment! Good luck x

Welcome Liams mom! Congrats!


----------



## doggylover

The batteries on my cb digi only last around 12 hours so might not be long enough. Gutting when it disappears...that's why I always take a photo!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

Congrats on ur pregnancy babe! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jcombs35

CherylC3 said:


> Now tht is confusing Hun so do u think you hav mc then fell pg straight away??x

I don't know. I thought about that, but I'm so confused it hurts to think about timing. lol Think I'm just gonna chill til tomorrow morning.

The battery is supposed to last 24 hours, so I should be able to take it to show them tomorrow.


----------



## marymoomin

Hi can I be added I am due 16 April, but will probably be getting a c section at 38 weeks... XXX


----------



## sargentgirl

Hello, Can I join plz? Im due on or around 20th Aprill (I think) Im only 4 weeks 2days so far :) xx


----------



## CandyApple19

yay loads of newbies, welcome! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

marymoomin said:


> Hi can I be added I am due 16 April, but will probably be getting a c section at 38 weeks... XXX




sargentgirl said:


> Hello, Can I join plz? Im due on or around 20th Aprill (I think) Im only 4 weeks 2days so far :) xx

Welcome new moms to be!!! Can't believe how many of us there are! July/August must have been a very lucky month!!


----------



## liams_mom

doggylover said:


> The batteries on my cb digi only last around 12 hours so might not be long enough. Gutting when it disappears...that's why I always take a photo!!!

I do the SAME thing with my CBE Digi and with the other plain striped ones I date them :) Looking forward to worrying less during this pregnancy, but i doubt that's possible. :cloud9:


----------



## doggylover

I actually take pictures of them all :blush::blush::blush: just so I can look at them when I'm out to make sure this is real!!


----------



## CandyApple19

i was the same too :) <3


----------



## AVbaby

doggylover said:


> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I be added I am due 16 April, but will probably be getting a c section at 38 weeks... XXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sargentgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hello, Can I join plz? Im due on or around 20th Aprill (I think) Im only 4 weeks 2days so far :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome new moms to be!!! Can't believe how many of us there are! July/August must have been a very lucky month!!Click to expand...

LOL, i so agree that it was a lucky time of year. Every time i log on to this site i swear its like 10 more people have joined. I"m all excited and overjoyed for everyone. 

WELCOME EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

purely because the test line finally got darker than the control line, was taken at 5 weeks 2 days, im 7 weeks and 1 day now :)
 



Attached Files:







52w-1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## doggylover

Candy those ICs are insanely dark! I ran out before mine got dark, but I had one lovely dark frer, and have another to do when get home from holiday and can't wait!!! I'll be 6+2 lol!

I love how you lot are just like me in this!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

cheers chick! :D

i love how dark they got. it was real reassurance that my hormones really were doubling properly, it took a week longer to get a line that dark with our MMC in may, so it was a big sigh of relief, although i know line progressing isnt much of an indicator, i felt NORMAL! it felt like my tests were doing what they should have for the gestation i knew i was at.


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I can't wait to see how dark my line has gotten, like you say it's just the reassurance!!


----------



## CandyApple19

remember tho, the further along u get the lighter the line becomes.x


----------



## theresarhuebb

jcombs35 said:


> Yes it's French because a buddy on here sent it to me from Canada. lol. I go to doctor tomorrow at 10. I feel so much better! And at least I'll have something to look at until I hopefully get this sorted out!

maybe mc then fell again? only answer i can think of ! huge congrats i hope it all works out for you :D :hugs: xx


----------



## CandyApple19

that only really applies when uve seen a really dark bfp i think tho.


----------



## CandyApple19

yea maybe a mc and fell again, anyways ur doc will be able to tell u for sure.x


----------



## jcombs35

That's what hubby thinks too. Like I said, I've got a headache from trying to figure out timing and what not, and the only thing I can think was my AF in July was the mc. But who knows! Makes sense though...


----------



## CandyApple19

only HCG testing and ultrasounds can really tell you whats happening in there hun, so make it firm tomorrow that uve had enough of waiting and wanna know whats going on, no being fobbed off! x


----------



## jcombs35

I plan on it!


----------



## malia

April 18th :D


----------



## Mommyx1311

O/T just have to share...My LO stole a tomato while I was cooking dinner, this is the result lol
Sorry so big :blush:
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/100_0924.jpg
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/100_0925.jpg
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/100_0926.jpg
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/100_0927.jpg


----------



## mummyconfused

bahahahahahahahaha atleast he enjoyed it lol


----------



## theresarhuebb

Bless him lol x


----------



## elohcin

I hope to get to stay here. I am just 14dpo/4wks today, and praying that this baby sticks. I don't have the greatest history. My calculated "due date", which I never go by because I think they are ridiculous LOL, is the 23rd, but it would be kind of cool because 2 of my 3 children were born on the 23rd! (in Feb. and May)


----------



## Mommyx1311

mummyconfused said:


> bahahahahahahahaha atleast he enjoyed it lol

He sure did lol


----------



## Jenn76

And we keep growing and growing! Welcome to all the new mommies! So hard to keep up on here.

Mommyx1311: OMG so cute!! I've come home to similar situations with my bad doggies. They aren't as cute though. :haha: I bought 4 more tests yesterday too. $$$$ 

Elohcin: Congrats on the BFP! Sorry to hear about your previous MC's. :hugs: FX that ths one is a sticky bean. 

Jcombes: It looks clear to me that you are pregnant. Possibly your HCG levels are just lower then average. Seeing as how the ranges are so broad it's possible you are as far along as you think. Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Kristy: Wow I am so sorry that your husband is being such an ass! Stay strong! You deserve better! :hugs:

AFM: I did a CB digi this morning and got my 3+, I'll be 5 weeks on Wednesday so I am happy to see it early. Excited to get my beta done on Wednesday.


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you, Jenn. I did some googling, and found a calculator that used my cycle length, and it said I am due April 20th and I'm 4 weeks 2 days. The only problem is, I started getting BFP's on the 19th, and according to this calculator, I conceived on the 28th!!! lol


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> Thank you, Jenn. I did some googling, and found a calculator that used my cycle length, and it said I am due April 20th and I'm 4 weeks 2 days. The only problem is, I started getting BFP's on the 19th, and according to this calculator, I conceived on the 28th!!! lol

I really think you mc and conceived straight away :) either way. Your having a baby :)


----------



## babysiew

Would u panic if u dont feel any pregnancy symptoms at 6 weeks and 2 days except fatigue and slightly sore boobs and rush to see a doctor straight away (today is 14/8/2012 at my country) or wait for the appointment date set on 17/8/2012?


----------



## elohcin

babysiew said:


> Would u panic if u dont feel any pregnancy symptoms at 6 weeks and 2 days except fatigue and slightly sore boobs and rush to see a doctor straight away (today is 14/8/2012 at my country) or wait for the appointment date set on 17/8/2012?

I replied to a similar thread on another board about this very thing. This is my 11th pregnancy, and with the lats 10, only ONE of them have I had any early pregnancy symptoms with. (so basically I feel NO different in the first tri aside from bloating and stuff) The one pregnancy I DID have some symptoms with (in the form of light m/s) was one of my miscarriages.


----------



## babysiew

Thanks elohcin. Just wanna hear more thoughts from mommies/mommies to be here. Thx!


----------



## elohcin

No problem. I know how nerve wracking it can be to just feel "normal" when everyone else is feeling obviously pregnant!


----------



## ebelle

babysiew said:


> Would u panic if u dont feel any pregnancy symptoms at 6 weeks and 2 days except fatigue and slightly sore boobs and rush to see a doctor straight away (today is 14/8/2012 at my country) or wait for the appointment date set on 17/8/2012?

Hey babysiew, I see you are in Malaysia. Im in Singapore! Hello neighbour 

I actually think 6 + 2 is still early days yet. My MS only started for real in the past couple of days. I think you should wait til Friday so you are further along and if you get a scan, can hear the heartbeat


----------



## ebelle

Hey Kirstyrich, horrid that OH was so mean! Hope it is just a phase for him and he comes around soon.

Jcombs, yay on digi positive! Now go to the doc and demand your rights! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## babysiew

ebelle said:


> babysiew said:
> 
> 
> Would u panic if u dont feel any pregnancy symptoms at 6 weeks and 2 days except fatigue and slightly sore boobs and rush to see a doctor straight away (today is 14/8/2012 at my country) or wait for the appointment date set on 17/8/2012?
> 
> Hey babysiew, I see you are in Malaysia. Im in Singapore! Hello neighbour
> 
> I actually think 6 + 2 is still early days yet. My MS only started for real in the past couple of days. I think you should wait til Friday so you are further along and if you get a scan, can hear the heartbeatClick to expand...

Hi ebelle and hello neighbour!
Ur EDD is my son's birthdate! Lol 
Even though this is the 2nd one, I am more panic this time becos I have been trying for 1.5 yrs. Just worried abt everything. Thx for the reassurance.


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, Jenn. I did some googling, and found a calculator that used my cycle length, and it said I am due April 20th and I'm 4 weeks 2 days. The only problem is, I started getting BFP's on the 19th, and according to this calculator, I conceived on the 28th!!! lol
> 
> I really think you mc and conceived straight away :) either way. Your having a baby :)Click to expand...

DH is pretty set on that too. And I'd take that as an answer, but still wondering when the mc was? Guess it doesn't really matter. lol:wacko:


----------



## ebelle

I can understand the feeling as I have been trying for 16 months as well.

I went for emergency scans earlier as I was having cramps everyday and was worried it was ectopic. 2 hcg betas and scans later, found out everything was fine, but because it was so early (5 + 3) they couldnt see anything. Just a sac. So I have a scan pic of just a sac but no yolk sac or fetal pole yet. 

So in actual fact, it didnt make me feel much better and I still have to wait for my scan today.


----------



## ebelle

Btw babysiew, does this mean your little one may be born very near your sons birthday? How cute


----------



## babysiew

haha maybe same day :D


----------



## ebelle

babysiew said:


> haha maybe same day :D

that would be pretty awesome right? hehe!


----------



## kristyrich

elohcin said:


> I hope to get to stay here. I am just 14dpo/4wks today, and praying that this baby sticks. I don't have the greatest history. My calculated "due date", which I never go by because I think they are ridiculous LOL, is the 23rd, but it would be kind of cool because 2 of my 3 children were born on the 23rd! (in Feb. and May)

lol, both my daughters are the 28th (sep,Nov) and oh and ds are both 8th (may, sep), this time i'm due on the 18th!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

both my babies were born in may exactly 21 days apart so their birthdays always fall on the same day of the week.. my birthday is also 3 weeks before theirs, this baby is due on my birthday too and in order to have a baby due on the 16th of april my lmp had to be my brothers birthday :/ lol


on another note... I had the grossest dream last night.. there was blood everywhere so I went on a dream dictionary and it says there that pregnant women often dream of blood and people bleeding!! urgh!!! luckily I'm going to be a nurse and can handle it or I don't think I would sleep again!!


----------



## kristyrich

ukgirl23 said:


> both my babies were born in may exactly 21 days apart so their birthdays always fall on the same day of the week.. my birthday is also 3 weeks before theirs, this baby is due on my birthday too and in order to have a baby due on the 16th of april my lmp had to be my brothers birthday :/ lol
> 
> 
> on another note... I had the grossest dream last night.. there was blood everywhere so I went on a dream dictionary and it says there that pregnant women often dream of blood and people bleeding!! urgh!!! luckily I'm going to be a nurse and can handle it or I don't think I would sleep again!!

You have some great timing there!! lol.

What a dream. That would freak me out! I have been having some strange dreams too. The fuuny things pregnancy does to you:haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh but the thing is both my babies were late so I could still get another may baby  I joked to my OH that I'm only fertile in august


----------



## ladyredlainey

well thats my two biggest girlies at the school, my third at nursery, so just leaving me and my youngest :) so quiet lol!

I was starting to feel a bit sick this morning, but it has passed thankfully, I'm quite happy for the sickness to stay away now lol :lol:

Hope you all have a lovely day.

Speaking of birthdays, my eldest and youngest at present are just over 2 weeks apart lol. Funny how it works out. But with this little one, I will have a March/April baby, May baby, June baby, August baby and an October one lol :D


----------



## ukgirl23

wow ladyredlainey, that is funny how it works out! 

where are you living? mine dont start school again until early september xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Perth Scotland :) ours went off end of June xx


----------



## doggylover

Whoa I'm in northern Ireland and we finish end of June too, but kids don't start back for another three weeks! Didn't realise Scotland started back so early!!

I'm very excited....

I'M A SWEETPEA TODAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Do yours get the october holidays Doggylover? the two weeks?

Everyone else seems to have much longer holidays lol! :lol:


----------



## doggylover

Oh no we only get maximum of one week in October! Last year my school (teacher!) only had two days! Then we get two weeks at Christmas and Easter, two days - a week in feb, and at least one day off in march for st Patrick's.

Think it all adds up to the same amount in the end...but I do love my 8 weeks during the summer!!!! 

Ladyred I'm sure you're glad of a wee bit of peace lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

ours broke up 2 weeks ago this is our 3rd week... we get a week in october :) im glad im pregnant over the holidays :D


----------



## ladyredlainey

Does it work out well for you both when baby is due?

Ours break up for the Easter holidays on the 28th of March, I'm due the 31st, but always late lol. I am glad the school isn't on, as my poor hubby had to run to the school, collect our daughter, while I'm so close to delivering lol (was a very speedy labour over an hour, just glad it wasn't quicker :wacko:) so peace of mind there lol.

Thanks for explaining how the holidays work DoggyLove :D
UkGirl it would be great being off early pregnancy with that tiredness eh, I'm not to bad this now, but it will hit me like a ton of bricks this afternoon lol xx


----------



## doggylover

It will actually work out really well for my maternity leave. This is my first so don't have to worry about school in terms of lo, just in terms of myself. We'll break up for Easter in the last week of march, and I'm due the 9th April so it will be a perfect time to start my maternity leave, just about 2 1/2 weeks before baby is due, and a natural break in our work. Couldn't have timed it better!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

my kiddies go back the 6th sep im due the week they have off i think for easter not sure 
aww elaine my wee cousins would have all started back up today tooo xx

a little worried today :( last night ive been having sharp pains in my lower belly shotting down towards my pubic bone! and this morning i have sharp pains and what feels like ever so mild cramp! :( still noo sickness im 7wks today accodring to my lmp xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> my kiddies go back the 6th sep im due the week they have off i think for easter not sure
> aww elaine my wee cousins would have all started back up today tooo xx
> 
> a little worried today :( last night ive been having sharp pains in my lower belly shotting down towards my pubic bone! and this morning i have sharp pains and what feels like ever so mild cramp! :( still noo sickness im 7wks today accodring to my lmp xx

I get shooting stabbing pains like that to Theresa I think. Also not much feeling sick.
Hope everything is OK, it isn't nice having that worry though eh. Maybe ask about an early scan if you are really worried? :hugs: xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> my kiddies go back the 6th sep im due the week they have off i think for easter not sure
> aww elaine my wee cousins would have all started back up today tooo xx
> 
> a little worried today :( last night ive been having sharp pains in my lower belly shotting down towards my pubic bone! and this morning i have sharp pains and what feels like ever so mild cramp! :( still noo sickness im 7wks today accodring to my lmp xx
> 
> I get shooting stabbing pains like that to Theresa I think. Also not much feeling sick.
> Hope everything is OK, it isn't nice having that worry though eh. Maybe ask about an early scan if you are really worried? :hugs: xxClick to expand...

thank you hun i might make an appointment to see doc tomorrow! will see how it goes today! it is worrying just wish the next few week would oass quickly! see mw next tues :) xx


----------



## jcombs35

I've been a little disappointed as if all this works out properly, (fingers x) my lo's will only have 2 months of school left. I would rather have baby earlier, as I know I will need the time while my others are at school for napping!!! :haha:

3 more hours til my appointment!! Please oh please let this get resolved today!! So far my digi results are still there. I'm really thinking about printing out a pic to take with me just in case. :wacko:


----------



## theresarhuebb

jcombs35 said:


> I've been a little disappointed as if all this works out properly, (fingers x) my lo's will only have 2 months of school left. I would rather have baby earlier, as I know I will need the time while my others are at school for napping!!! :haha:
> 
> 3 more hours til my appointment!! Please oh please let this get resolved today!! So far my digi results are still there. I'm really thinking about printing out a pic to take with me just in case. :wacko:

hoping all goes ok and they take you serious demand a scan if you need too will be watching this space!! xx


----------



## jcombs35

I will! I'm not leaving without at least some appointments to get more answers. I will not let them brush this off. For God's sake, if it is something like an ectopic, I'd like to know about it before it ruptures! Or what if I've miscarried and it's not expelling? Or what if my progesterone is low? So many serious things could be wrong, and I'd like them ruled out!

And just to make me worry less, my genius of a lab just came in here wanting to go outside. So I got up to go to the door, and in the middle of the kitchen, he got soooo excited that he took off running - right under my legs. Down I went! Then he sat down next to me and looked at me like, "Hey. Why we sitting down?" Gotta love him.... lol


----------



## theresarhuebb

thats it you tell them! they cant treat you like this !!

lol aww bless him you be carefull my rottie pup is liek that too! lol


----------



## jcombs35

I'm going to tell them. I've been so stressed out I can't think straight, and I need some peace about this. Even if it is bad news, it would be an answer, which is 100% better than just plain not knowing.

Yes, I love my dog, but I wish he had a bit more of a brain! lol


----------



## mas

THanks and congrats to everyone on here! xxx




mummyconfused said:


> Join us
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE ON :bfp: H&H 9MONTHS
> 
> 31st March (hoping for 1st April)
> CandyApple19
> Jsawyer7
> Mermaidbirth
> Ladyredlainey
> 
> 1st (APRIL FOOLS :) )
> Mummyconfused
> Xxenssisl :angel:
> wishnhoping
> Chevy4by
> Tacotime
> Angela49uk
> RKW
> Mosh_girl
> Prickly
> Hockey24
> mammyagain
> xxxemmaxxx
> 
> 2nd
> Jcliff :angel:
> Bearbadger
> Mummy2b2013
> theresarhuebb
> Sammy2012
> IsMiseMatt
> 
> 3rd
> Belle
> ginny83
> Bjs2005
> Wanna Bump
> Lisa64
> Hayleyemma
> beeba
> Sugarfairy
> HinkyBinky :angel:
> 
> 4th
> wannabwatkins
> hopestruck
> Babimabi
> AVbaby
> Roxane1986
> 
> 5th
> kirstabelle
> Jjs2012
> Cutieluls
> sara317
> Mummy2o
> 
> 6th
> Steph82
> Dosey
> bmavery
> 7981
> 
> 7th
> TeAmo
> Ttcjonesbaby1
> Nimbec
> Natasharae612
> 
> 8th
> Mommyx1311
> Stmw
> Sorsha
> GossipGirl
> Louloublue
> carebearbaby
> Lily28
> Solitaire
> 
> 9th
> ooSweetPea
> Melissabump
> Doggylover
> Cori2042
> LauraApr2013
> 
> 10th
> Pghgirl3
> Waterlily13 / 11th
> Daisyr21
> MegN1117
> lilyc
> Kalamazoo247
> Ladykara
> MelBear
> Jlud
> g3mz
> MrsMomma
> 
> 11th
> LittleSpy
> Laubull
> Petite
> rockabye
> Gertie beetle
> BabyK'sMam
> 
> 12th
> Sla545
> ILoveYouZandT
> x-li-x
> FlyingMonkey
> mamaofthree
> 
> 13th
> Jcombs35
> Krissy485
> Mommabrown
> bun87
> 
> 14th
> Crownjewelz
> lauramarie
> mnjhowell
> Vicyl
> 3boysandprego
> Mammy_
> bbymc
> 
> 15th
> RomaTomato
> Hope1178
> Swan girl
> Cura33
> 
> 16th
> ukgirl23
> Eleanor ace
> CherylC3
> TTC2308
> Dynelle
> Mandaxx
> Angeluv
> marymoomin
> 
> 17th
> Grace10209
> Wannabewillow
> Jenn76
> 
> 18th
> Kristyrich
> thefirstbaby
> CrystalMarie
> malia
> 
> 19th
> LittleLady04
> Mrs.Luvbug
> 
> 20th
> MollyMalone
> Soccorgurl3
> liams_mom
> sargentgirl
> 
> 21st
> Bitsysarah
> 
> 22nd
> 
> 23rd
> dani-o
> MrsMoose
> 
> 24th
> girlinyork
> Chanel88
> 
> 25th
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> 
> 30th
> 
> Awaiting date
> Kattyboop21
> Tamithomas
> Agiboma
> Kte
> froglady


----------



## ukgirl23

Good luck jcombs hun i will be thinking of you... stay strong and dont let then fob you off. xxx


----------



## jcombs35

I don't think I've hurt anything though, besides my rear end. lol


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> Good luck jcombs hun i will be thinking of you... stay strong and dont let then fob you off. xxx

Thank you. Yes, I've had enough being told to wait and see if so and so happens.:growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Oh Jcombs I can't wait to hear what the outcome of your appointment is. Good luck.

My dogs are so stupid as well. Our newest pup might be the stupidest dog I've ever met. But they are all great with kids. One of the chocolate labs follows my nephew around all the time, and it's so cute!!


----------



## jcombs35

Our lab is a year old, and he is smart, but he just gets too excited sometimes. He follows my kids around as well, and I have found if he doesn't like someone, they are NOT coming around us! He will get in between us and them and growl. I love that he's so protective of us.


----------



## doggylover

That is so sweet! Only one of our labs ever growls...and that's only when he thinks one of the others might be coming in for a cuddle and stealing his space beside me :haha:


----------



## jcombs35

hahaha. Yes I have a smaller mutt that does that. If we try to cuddle the lab, he jumps up and tries to get closer. lol


----------



## jcombs35

Headed out in about 15 minutes. Got my baggy of tests and ready to go! lol


----------



## doggylover

Good luck!!! Be persistent until you get the answers and tests you want!


----------



## jcombs35

I def will!


----------



## theresarhuebb

good luck x


----------



## Mommyx1311

Good luck!


----------



## TTC2308

jcombs35 said:


> Headed out in about 15 minutes. Got my baggy of tests and ready to go! lol

Good Luck!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Good luck x


----------



## LittleSpy

poas -- I peed on my very last hpt last night. I'm already feeling the withdrawal. :haha:

mommyx1311 -- :rofl: @ tomato vs. LO!

babysiew -- No, I wouldn't panic. I'd be quite thankful! Some women get m/s later. And some women don't get it at all. My friend who is 9 days behind me this time (we were pregnant together with our 1st LOs as well) didn't get m/s or nausea at all with her first. I hate her. I mean, I'm happy for her.:haha:

doggylover -- Congrats on your pea!

jcombs -- You should be at your appointment now. Hoping you get some actual answers today.

I had another labor dream last night. But my stupid alarm woke me up before I had the baby (and found out the sex)! :growlmad: For some reason I'm really looking forward to my first single-baby dream where I know the sex of the baby. I'm silly and that's what I'll convine myself I'm carrying (until we find out the sex at 15-16 weeks, at least. :haha:). I don't think I can count the quadruplet (2 boys 2 girls) dream because that's obviously not happening. :haha:

So, 24/7 nausea found me yesterday afternoon. :sick: I've almost been sick twice. I took 50mg of B6 this morning and feel much better (though not totally well). So, right now, I think B6 is worth giving it a shot if you're very nauseous! :thumbup: My OB didn't tell me about it until I was 12 weeks along with dd so it was too late for me to bother. I bought a bottle of B6 before even getting pregnant this time. :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Littlespy, I may have ordered 30 ic's yesterday. They arrived today :D


----------



## Pixie pops

April 20th for me! Hoping I got a sticky bean!!


----------



## liams_mom

Pixie pops said:


> April 20th for me! Hoping I got a sticky bean!!

I know the dates ours was possibly conceived and our due date is between the 18-20 of April :happydance: so you and are are bump buddies too! Congrats and I hope we have lovely sticky beans! I get the results from my HcG blood tests back today for my 18dpo test. FX'd for good numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Little spy good tip about the b6! Glad iits helpin you and, should I ever get any symptoms, I'll definitely be taking that advice!!! I also have one hpt left to do, planning on doing it Thursday morning!

Welcome and congrats pixie pops !!


----------



## elohcin

Not that it guarantees anything, but I went through all 10 previous pregnancies of HPT's (that's a grand amount of pregnancy tests, because I take a LOT! lol) and this is the darkest 15dpo test out of them all. So that makes me feel decent about my hCG for now. I keep worrying that the 23rd won't be soon enough to get in and get my meds re-dosed or possibly get on progesterone, but I'm trying to have faith. I started on Welcome Womb and PC yesterday and plan on sticking with that regardless.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7076a.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## doggylover

Whoa that line is super dark for 15dpo! I tested at 13dpo and my line was nowhere near that!!! Really hoping it means good things for you!


----------



## dan-o

Feeling sooo tired today! Went on my usual walk and was practically on my knees when I got home!

Hope everyone is well, struggling to keep up at the mo as DH has a weeks holiday, plus it's our local carnival week, busy busy lol Xxx


----------



## slurpie

Hi All!
Can I join?
EDD is 4 April 2013.


----------



## dan-o

Fab line elohcin! Mine is also way darker than any other pregnancy!


----------



## doggylover

Hi slurpie! Welcome!

So....the biggest spider ever (no joke) is currently taunting my best friend and I in her house in France. It's absolutely awful :( anyone else scared of spiders? I'm terrified of even little ones and this one is massive and hairy :(


----------



## elohcin

Spiders are in my top 3 scariest things in life. LOL Sometimes they are #1. We have them bad right indoors now too...as the season begins to change (and we are on a farm to top it off).


----------



## doggylover

Yuk!! Where I live they aren't ever too big. These French ones are insane!!! 

What makes me feel worse is that my best friend tried to get it out/kill it with big spray and she sprayed loads and I'm worried inhaling some will harm the baby :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Eeeeek spiders are gross!! I used to live on the edge of a farm and forest in norway in a basement flat and they always came in when it rained and they were huuuuuuge!! I found out if you put a conker in the corners of the rooms or the doors and windows then they dont come in as much... thankfully in the uk they have conker spray :D xx


----------



## doggylover

Amazing tip ukgirl!!!! Thanks for that!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Chemical free too doggylover which is the best thing xx


----------



## jcombs35

Well, I am at least on the road to answers. I went to the new place today and she sent me for a blood test. She said with all my tests, the most recent one being yesterday, I am more than likely pregnant. She said she didn't know what was wrong with the other place, and said when I get the results of the blood test, to go hit them over them head with them. She wants to confirm pregnancy before doing anything else. They are supposed to call me around 12 tomorrow with them

I know some of you may think I should have demanded a scan or beta's, but her plan sounds good to me. She said my spotting doesn't sound like anything serious, I have no fever or pain, so she's okay with waiting for the results before moving on. 

If I'm not, then of course there will be lots more tests, and if I am, she's going to refer me to a good ob/gyn. I like that she cared, that she listened to me, and made a plan. I feel so relieved that I'm going to get somewhere with this.


----------



## nimbec

Just got in lots to catch up on! YAY jcoombs some answers AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs that is great news! I am so glad you are starting to move forward and get this sorted out! Can't wait to hear your results tomorrow, fingers crossed.

So in the pursuit of staying safe from the spider I put my foot through a wicker chair and have sliced it up!! What an idiot!


----------



## jcombs35

Boy, we are clumsy today! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay jcombs that sounds really good!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Speaking of spiders, we just moved to where we are now about a year ago. Itr's only about 1.5 hours from where we used to live. But the bugs here are HUGE!!! We were going to go for a walk. And as I opened up the door i saw this huge spider... probably the size of a small egg ( and looks like a tranchula) in the corner. I freaked and thought it was dead so asked hubby to get rid of it. Well when he goes to scoop it out it's alive!!!!! ICKY ICKY ICKY! So sure enough it takes off inside and blah! I had to go sit in our bedroom because it was making me panic. I told hubby to come get me when he caught it. GROSS!!


----------



## elohcin

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Speaking of spiders, we just moved to where we are now about a year ago. Itr's only about 1.5 hours from where we used to live. But the bugs here are HUGE!!! We were going to go for a walk. And as I opened up the door i saw this huge spider... probably the size of a small egg ( and looks like a tranchula) in the corner. I freaked and thought it was dead so asked hubby to get rid of it. Well when he goes to scoop it out it's alive!!!!! ICKY ICKY ICKY! So sure enough it takes off inside and blah! I had to go sit in our bedroom because it was making me panic. I told hubby to come get me when he caught it. GROSS!!

AHHHHHHHHHH! I may vomit.....


----------



## jcombs35

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Speaking of spiders, we just moved to where we are now about a year ago. Itr's only about 1.5 hours from where we used to live. But the bugs here are HUGE!!! We were going to go for a walk. And as I opened up the door i saw this huge spider... probably the size of a small egg ( and looks like a tranchula) in the corner. I freaked and thought it was dead so asked hubby to get rid of it. Well when he goes to scoop it out it's alive!!!!! ICKY ICKY ICKY! So sure enough it takes off inside and blah! I had to go sit in our bedroom because it was making me panic. I told hubby to come get me when he caught it. GROSS!!

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I think it's time for you to move.... (Unless the spider is captured and destroyed of course.) :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

eeeeeeeeewwwwww!! that sounds like a beast!! I would have to move lol... 

we caught one once in a glass and you could hear it tapping with it's legs while it was trying to get out.... *gag*


----------



## Laubull

Hey girls, I hope everyone is well and feeling good.

Sadly I am going to be leaving the thread and reducing the number of April babies to 130, I started miscarrying Monday and am back to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :-(

I am very upset to be going but I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I hope to be joining the 2013 baby train again soon!

x


----------



## elohcin

Laubull said:


> Hey girls, I hope everyone is well and feeling good.
> 
> Sadly I am going to be leaving the thread and reducing the number of April babies to 130, I started miscarrying Monday and am back to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :-(
> 
> I am very upset to be going but I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I hope to be joining the 2013 baby train again soon!
> 
> x

I am so sorry. Loss is one of the hardest things ever.


----------



## doggylover

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Speaking of spiders, we just moved to where we are now about a year ago. Itr's only about 1.5 hours from where we used to live. But the bugs here are HUGE!!! We were going to go for a walk. And as I opened up the door i saw this huge spider... probably the size of a small egg ( and looks like a tranchula) in the corner. I freaked and thought it was dead so asked hubby to get rid of it. Well when he goes to scoop it out it's alive!!!!! ICKY ICKY ICKY! So sure enough it takes off inside and blah! I had to go sit in our bedroom because it was making me panic. I told hubby to come get me when he caught it. GROSS!!

Oh my gosh that is horrific!!! 

Ukgirl that has happened to me before as well! I wanted to trap this spider, but I was too scared to get that close to it!


----------



## jcombs35

ukgirl23 said:


> eeeeeeeeewwwwww!! that sounds like a beast!! I would have to move lol...
> 
> we caught one once in a glass and you could hear it tapping with it's legs while it was trying to get out.... *gag*

OMG!!!!! :sad2: That would be horrible! When I was pregnant -very pregnant- with my oldest, I was lying on the couch, when this monster spider came speeding across the ceiling. I was home alone and didn't want to risk climbing on anything to try to get it. I sat huddled on my couch for nearly 30 minutes. I looked away for a minute, and when I looked back, I couldn't find it! That just made it worse. Did it come down? Was it crawling up my back ready to have babies in my hair? :haha:

Hubby got home and I told him we had to burn the place. Never did find it....:shrug:


----------



## elohcin

Okay, here's a bad spider one...once I was sitting at our computer desk and saw a baby spider crawling across my screen. Itty bitty little thing. I smashed it. The I saw another one on my arm. Yuck. Smashed it. Then I saw one HANGING from the ceiling right in front of my face, so of course I freaked out. And then it occurred to me...I looked up, and the ceiling was MOVING. BABY SPIDERS EVERYWHERE. Hanging all around me. Oh my gosh, it still gives me nightmares. I am a pretty clean, organized person, but I went insane cleaning and vacuuming the room looking for the nest and never did find it. Farm livin' I guess.

The ones that freak me out the most are those silver dollar sized ones that are SUPER fast and jump around. I tend to find them in my laundry room, and if I've left a basket of clothes on the floor, I've often found one in there. Eeeeew......


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: Jcombs!

Last week I had a spider - in retrospect a quite small one - in my car, crawling up above the steering wheel. I had to pull over and smash it with a hairbrush. Thought it was dead.....it wasn't. Later when I got in the car I was telling my SIL and then she started pointing at the headrest and it was almost in my hair. GAG!!!! I jumped out screaming while she stood laughing.

I'm going to teach my kids not to be scared so they can help me out!


----------



## doggylover

elohcin said:


> Okay, here's a bad spider one...once I was sitting at our computer desk and saw a baby spider crawling across my screen. Itty bitty little thing. I smashed it. The I saw another one on my arm. Yuck. Smashed it. Then I saw one HANGING from the ceiling right in front of my face, so of course I freaked out. And then it occurred to me...I looked up, and the ceiling was MOVING. BABY SPIDERS EVERYWHERE. Hanging all around me. Oh my gosh, it still gives me nightmares. I am a pretty clean, organized person, but I went insane cleaning and vacuuming the room looking for the nest and never did find it. Farm livin' I guess.
> 
> The ones that freak me out the most are those silver dollar sized ones that are SUPER fast and jump around. I tend to find them in my laundry room, and if I've left a basket of clothes on the floor, I've often found one in there. Eeeeew......

Oh my gosh I think I just died. That's horrific!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Laubull said:


> Hey girls, I hope everyone is well and feeling good.
> 
> Sadly I am going to be leaving the thread and reducing the number of April babies to 130, I started miscarrying Monday and am back to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :-(
> 
> I am very upset to be going but I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I hope to be joining the 2013 baby train again soon!
> 
> x

So sorry to hear that hun.. sending you big hugs and warm prayers and hope to see you here again soon xxxx


----------



## Mommyx1311

Ew ew ew ew spiders are my number one fear! This is making me want to vom lol


----------



## jcombs35

elohcin said:


> Okay, here's a bad spider one...once I was sitting at our computer desk and saw a baby spider crawling across my screen. Itty bitty little thing. I smashed it. The I saw another one on my arm. Yuck. Smashed it. Then I saw one HANGING from the ceiling right in front of my face, so of course I freaked out. And then it occurred to me...I looked up, and the ceiling was MOVING. BABY SPIDERS EVERYWHERE. Hanging all around me. Oh my gosh, it still gives me nightmares. I am a pretty clean, organized person, but I went insane cleaning and vacuuming the room looking for the nest and never did find it. Farm livin' I guess.
> 
> The ones that freak me out the most are those silver dollar sized ones that are SUPER fast and jump around. I tend to find them in my laundry room, and if I've left a basket of clothes on the floor, I've often found one in there. Eeeeew......

I would be locked up in a crazy house if that had happened to me!!! :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Laubull said:


> Hey girls, I hope everyone is well and feeling good.
> 
> Sadly I am going to be leaving the thread and reducing the number of April babies to 130, I started miscarrying Monday and am back to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :-(
> 
> I am very upset to be going but I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I hope to be joining the 2013 baby train again soon!
> 
> x

Laubull I am so very sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope to see you back here soon. Take care of yourself


----------



## Laubull

Thank you UKgirl23 and Doggylover. x


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I hope everyone is well and feeling good.
> 
> Sadly I am going to be leaving the thread and reducing the number of April babies to 130, I started miscarrying Monday and am back to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :-(
> 
> I am very upset to be going but I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I hope to be joining the 2013 baby train again soon!
> 
> x
> 
> Laubull I am so very sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope to see you back here soon. Take care of yourselfClick to expand...

:hugs: Sorry to hear that. I may be joining you as well. Hope you get your next bfp soon!


----------



## Laubull

Jcombs thank you and I hope you don't have to join me, if you know what I mean! Good luck and I hope someone gives you some answers soon. x


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. My thoughts and prayers are with you sweetie.


----------



## ukgirl23

elohcin said:


> Okay, here's a bad spider one...once I was sitting at our computer desk and saw a baby spider crawling across my screen. Itty bitty little thing. I smashed it. The I saw another one on my arm. Yuck. Smashed it. Then I saw one HANGING from the ceiling right in front of my face, so of course I freaked out. And then it occurred to me...I looked up, and the ceiling was MOVING. BABY SPIDERS EVERYWHERE. Hanging all around me. Oh my gosh, it still gives me nightmares. I am a pretty clean, organized person, but I went insane cleaning and vacuuming the room looking for the nest and never did find it. Farm livin' I guess.
> 
> The ones that freak me out the most are those silver dollar sized ones that are SUPER fast and jump around. I tend to find them in my laundry room, and if I've left a basket of clothes on the floor, I've often found one in there. Eeeeew......

Nooooo this is the stuff of nightmares!!!!!! You win the creepiest spider story award lol x

jcombs isnt it gross when you loose a spider and suddenly your skin crawls i hate tht!! Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Hi slurpie! Welcome!
> 
> So....the biggest spider ever (no joke) is currently taunting my best friend and I in her house in France. It's absolutely awful :( anyone else scared of spiders? I'm terrified of even little ones and this one is massive and hairy :(

We have very large fuzzy spiders here (think tarantula. No joke). But nothing like some of the dinner-plate sized spiders in Africa (I. would. die)!

Anyway, when dd was about 3-4 weeks old, we were in my living room. Suddenly I see something huge walk across the room and think to myself "OMG... please don't let that be a spider." It was a spider. My husband was sleeping because he had been up all night with dd (she didn't sleep. No, really, she didn't sleep. Like 6-7 hours a day combined tops for like the first 6 weeks). The spider was between me and him anyway, so I take matters into my own hands. I grab my shoe and throw it down really hard on top of the spider. Yes! Suceess! And then, thousands of tiny little baby spiders go in a million directions all over my living room floor. I grabbed my other shoe and put a shoe on each hand and just start pounding away trying to kill them all. I'm so terrified of spiders. It was awful. Dh woke up with all my pounding and hyperventilating and asked me if I was okay and I answered, totally panicked, "Oh, you know... just living out my worst nightmare!" And _he didn't even get out of bed to help me!_ :haha:

We've had like 3-4 of the same kind/size of spider in our house this year. Luckily none of them have exploded with babies, yet. But, 'tis the season.


----------



## girlinyork

Sooo sorry Laubull :hugs: Hope you get your sticky one soon xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

laubull -- :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Oh my lord little spy that is horrific! I applaud you for your balls in dealing with it lol!


----------



## LittleSpy

But you know, almost worse than the spiders here are the freaking ginormous cockroaches. *shudder* They're just *everywhere.* Every single night, I find at least one in my kitchen. And they fly at you. Ugh. I hate them so much! I really need to not live in a hot humid climate! :haha:

Oh, and the ginormous cockroaches (aka "palmetto bugs") WON'T DIE. I squished one to near bits the other night and when I went back to get him (I can't clean them up when they're still wiggling :sick:) HE HAD VANISHED. So there's a cockroach with guts all squished out still wandering around my house somewhere.


----------



## gonnabamom

Hello Ladies, I would love to join you for babies in April 2013. This is my first pregnancy and got my :bfp: on a hpt on Sunday morning. It was confirmed with a blood test yesterday. 
I'm soooo excited, I really hope this one sticks.
:woohoo:


----------



## doggylover

Hi and welcome gonnabamom! Congrats!

Oh Gish little spy I hate cockroaches too! Luckily we have very few of them (and few of most creepy crawled!) in northern Ireland. Maybe you should move here?!


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

May I join please? I have gotten 4 positives and according to my chart and O date, I should be due on April 18th! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Congrats and welcome ready4babyone!

I cannot believe how many people we have joining every day! What a wonderful thing to be part of!


----------



## theresarhuebb

Laubull said:


> Hey girls, I hope everyone is well and feeling good.
> 
> Sadly I am going to be leaving the thread and reducing the number of April babies to 130, I started miscarrying Monday and am back to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :-(
> 
> I am very upset to be going but I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I hope to be joining the 2013 baby train again soon!
> 
> x

soo sorry for your loss sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bjs2005

LittleSpy said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Hi slurpie! Welcome!
> 
> So....the biggest spider ever (no joke) is currently taunting my best friend and I in her house in France. It's absolutely awful :( anyone else scared of spiders? I'm terrified of even little ones and this one is massive and hairy :(
> 
> We have very large fuzzy spiders here (think tarantula. No joke). But nothing like some of the dinner-plate sized spiders in Africa (I. would. die)!
> 
> Anyway, when dd was about 3-4 weeks old, we were in my living room. Suddenly I see something huge walk across the room and think to myself "OMG... please don't let that be a spider." It was a spider. My husband was sleeping because he had been up all night with dd (she didn't sleep. No, really, she didn't sleep. Like 6-7 hours a day combined tops for like the first 6 weeks). The spider was between me and him anyway, so I take matters into my own hands. I grab my shoe and throw it down really hard on top of the spider. Yes! Suceess! And then, thousands of tiny little baby spiders go in a million directions all over my living room floor. I grabbed my other shoe and put a shoe on each hand and just start pounding away trying to kill them all. I'm so terrified of spiders. It was awful. Dh woke up with all my pounding and hyperventilating and asked me if I was okay and I answered, totally panicked, "Oh, you know... just living out my worst nightmare!" And _he didn't even get out of bed to help me!_ :haha:Click to expand...

I had that same thing happen to me! My neighbor was over visiting at my house and we saw a fat spider crawling across the floor. She goes over and taps her foot on it and TONS of babies fly everywhere. You can then imagine us women all stomping around the hallway like mad men. It was crazy...

I once heard a quote that is so true: The only thing worse than finding a spider in your bed is losing it.

Ahhh! I dread all the worst scenarios after I have spotted a bug or spider and then it gets away...


----------



## theresarhuebb

jcombs thats good news glad stuff is being sorted xx


----------



## doggylover

Bjs - funny image that story brought to my head!

Once found a spider in my bed. Awful awful experience.....

Let's stop talking -bout this....My head is getting itchy and I'm terrified there is one on me! Like Joel in friends "I feel like its on me!!!!" :haha:


----------



## kristyrich

Ready4BabyOne said:


> May I join please? I have gotten 4 positives and according to my chart and O date, I should be due on April 18th! :happydance:

Welcome Ready4BabyOne! We are due the same day!!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Hi and welcome gonnabamom! Congrats!
> 
> Oh Gish little spy I hate cockroaches too! Luckily we have very few of them (and few of most creepy crawled!) in northern Ireland. Maybe you should move here?!

Yes, I really think I should!


----------



## CandyApple19

hiyur ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and welcome newbiesss :-D

my sickness has been gone all day but my bobs and mood swings are wicked as per..<3


----------



## theresarhuebb

welcome newbies x


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies!! 
I'm feeling much much better today. OH did apologise. He said he is just under a lot of stress and he said things out of anger. (I still don't think this is a very good excuse) But I've decided not to listen to his awful comments because I think he will regret saying those things himself. Especially when he sees the first ultrasound. I had a doctors appointment yesterday and he asked me a lot of questions about it. Thats a great sign because he hasn't said anything so far and actually avoided any talk of pregnancy and babies. 
I think things will work out in the end. 

I'm still feeling really dizzy and thought it was due to low blood pressure but the doctor checked it yesterday and its definately not low. It was 114/84 -thats higher for me and its sort of frightened me a little because I thought you usually had low blood pressure in early pregnancy. I had pre-e last time and if its not starting low I hope it doesnt keep going up!! Eeeek! Doctor said we will just have to wait and see. I am also having headaches which i had last time. By about 20 weeks those headaches became dreadful migraines with blurred and zigzaging vision. Arrgggh! I'm trying to remain calm as it may not even happen but its very hard.

On a good note should be having a scan in a few weeks! Sooo excited! And should have all my results from bloods on friday. I went to a new doctor this time and she is fabulous!! It was an actual ante-natal appointment I had with the works. My last gp would have just sent me for bloods to confirm and thats it. Definately sticking with this lovely doc!

Hows everyone going with the morning sickness? So far I'm only getting it at night. They def shoulnt call it "morning" sickness!:haha:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! Glad to hear everyone is doing well! 
This morning sickness is nothing but nausea for me- all day nausea....ugh. At times i wish i could just throw up and get it over with! Had some cramping/ "stretching" lately. 

Going to the doc aug 28 to get the "official" edd. OH wants to come along....is this normal? Do OH/DH usually go to the doctor visits???


----------



## mummyconfused

Jcombs - if there testing to confirm your pregnant, but no beta what are they testing for? I thought betas was the only way to confirm


----------



## mummyconfused

**updated first page**

137 wow, but sadly another angel :(


----------



## mummyconfused

AFM - this MS has got me still, ive lost a good 6 kilos :( and just not seeming to keep anything down.. No carmps tho!


----------



## liams_mom

kristyrich said:


> Ready4BabyOne said:
> 
> 
> May I join please? I have gotten 4 positives and according to my chart and O date, I should be due on April 18th! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome Ready4BabyOne! We are due the same day!!Click to expand...

We all do due! Welcome!:happydance:


----------



## liams_mom

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> Hey girls! Glad to hear everyone is doing well!
> This morning sickness is nothing but nausea for me- all day nausea....ugh. At times i wish i could just throw up and get it over with! Had some cramping/ "stretching" lately.
> 
> Going to the doc aug 28 to get the "official" edd. OH wants to come along....is this normal? Do OH/DH usually go to the doctor visits???

Mine always wants to come and be supportive. We're going to bring our 2.5 year old to some of the visits so he can see his future brother/sister and begin this long journey of love with us and not end up surprised there's another baby in the house!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Laubull said:


> Hey girls, I hope everyone is well and feeling good.
> 
> Sadly I am going to be leaving the thread and reducing the number of April babies to 130, I started miscarrying Monday and am back to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :-(
> 
> I am very upset to be going but I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I hope to be joining the 2013 baby train again soon!
> 
> x

Aw :-( I am so sorry to hear that. Hopefully you'll be joining the train again real soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

gah! All this spider talk is making me itchy! And I'll admit that when I read the ceiling one... I had to check my ceiling to make sure mine wasn't covered. YUCK. 
I've never had to deal with roaches. YUCK!

Welcome ladies!


----------



## jcombs35

New doc called at 5 this evening to report my tests were negative. Now she wants to do a beta. I honestly am thinking of just going to the er to see if they will give me an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or that I don't have any more "product" in there. I can't handle this much longer. Any one have advice?


----------



## ebelle

Laubull, so sorry about your loss, hope you will recover from this quickly and try again soon. Big hugs


----------



## babysiew

Laubull, so sorry to hear about ur loss. Pregnancy is nvr confirmed until we have our babies in our arms...


----------



## ebelle

jcombs35 said:


> New doc called at 5 this evening to report my tests were negative. Now she wants to do a beta. I honestly am thinking of just going to the er to see if they will give me an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or that I don't have any more "product" in there. I can't handle this much longer. Any one have advice?

You mean the blood test you took wasn't for a beta hcg?

easiest and fastest way to get answers now would be go to emergency, tell them you have bleeding and cramping, and that you suspect ectopic and request for scan.


----------



## jcombs35

I'm thinking so too. I'm so done with this.


----------



## mummyconfused

ebelle said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> New doc called at 5 this evening to report my tests were negative. Now she wants to do a beta. I honestly am thinking of just going to the er to see if they will give me an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or that I don't have any more "product" in there. I can't handle this much longer. Any one have advice?
> 
> You mean the blood test you took wasn't for a beta hcg?
> 
> easiest and fastest way to get answers now would be go to emergency, tell them you have bleeding and cramping, and that you suspect ectopic and request for scan.Click to expand...

The only way to test for pregnancy with bloods it's betas. Wtf! I'm so confused. I'd be ringing her and asking what blood test was done. I've never heard of a doctor trying to confirm pregnancy with anything else but betas


----------



## jcombs35

It was qualitative, which just gives you a "yes" or "no" answer.


----------



## dan-o

Laubull I'm so sorry :hugs:

Jcombs, I hoe you figure this out soon hun xxx


----------



## dan-o

I had some nausea last night, couldn't eat dinner that DH was kind enough to cook for us! Hope he's not too put out, it was lovely, I just couldn't swallow it. Wondering if I might get morning sickeness this time if I'm feeling like this only a week on from my bfp!


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> It was qualitative, which just gives you a "yes" or "no" answer.

very true, i thought it said quantitative LOL

I cant believe they didn't do quantitative beta HCG, you would think that would be the best test in your current situation


----------



## mummyconfused

jacombs - https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090521202313AAxgNpS


----------



## dan-o

I agree can't think why they didn't do betas! Silly docs! X


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies ugh I feel sick this morning really don't want to move for fear of chucking! Lol the joys of baby making :)


----------



## lily28

^ Good luck with your scan tomorrow dear! No nausea, no symptoms of discomfort still. I'm getting bigger boobs by the minute, and I have mood swings. I want to have my betas NOW!!!


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec, good luck for tomorrows scan! Are you expecting to see more then one with those numbers?! They seem amazing!!


----------



## babysiew

Nimbec is ur due date 7/4?


----------



## Samybamy

Hi. I'm Samy. My last period was July 11th. I have a 30 day cycle. I'm currently 5 days late for my period and negative tests. I'm having cramps that come and go. I'm sleepy yet I can't sleep. Headache and occasionally my breast will hurt. Still yet no bleeding. If I am pregnant, I'll be due April 17 th. Is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## theresarhuebb

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies!!
> I'm feeling much much better today. OH did apologise. He said he is just under a lot of stress and he said things out of anger. (I still don't think this is a very good excuse) But I've decided not to listen to his awful comments because I think he will regret saying those things himself. Especially when he sees the first ultrasound. I had a doctors appointment yesterday and he asked me a lot of questions about it. Thats a great sign because he hasn't said anything so far and actually avoided any talk of pregnancy and babies.
> I think things will work out in the end.
> 
> I'm still feeling really dizzy and thought it was due to low blood pressure but the doctor checked it yesterday and its o not low. It was 114/84 -thats higher for me and its sort of frightened me a little because I thought you usually had low blood pressure in early pregnancy. I had pre-e last time and if its not starting low I hope it doesnt keep going up!! Eeeek! Doctor said we will just have to wait and see. I am also having headaches which i had last time. By about 20 weeks those headaches became dreadfoul migraines with blurred and zigzaging vision. Arrgggh! I'm trying to remain calm as it may not even happen but its very hard.
> 
> On a good note should be having a scan in a few weeks! Sooo excited! And should have all my results from bloods on friday. I went to a new doctor this time and she is fabulous!! It was an actual ante-natal appointment I had with the works. My last gp would have just sent me for bloods to confirm and thats it. Definately sticking with this lovely doc!
> 
> Hows everyone going with the morning sickness? So far I'm only getting it at night. They def shoulnt call it "morning" sickness!:haha:

That's nice yous gave sorted everything out. 
Are you eating enough I found in my last pregnancy that if I didn't eat id become light headed and dizzy. Also head aches and nausea I got at 13-17wks with my son. I've been gettin head aches since 3-4 wks ago I now know its coz I'm pregnant so your not alone :) 
I'm still waiting on sickness having crappy sleeps so I have a feeling its near!


----------



## doggylover

jcombs35 said:


> New doc called at 5 this evening to report my tests were negative. Now she wants to do a beta. I honestly am thinking of just going to the er to see if they will give me an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or that I don't have any more "product" in there. I can't handle this much longer. Any one have advice?

This is getting ridiculous!!! You have had all your positive hpt, including one on Monday so I dunno how they could not do a beta!

I'm so frustrated for you!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks lilly and dano i'll let you know how it goes!! 

I have been told there is a possibility off multiples not by hcg levels but my preogesterone levels are 77.5 (or 77. something!) which is very high so you never know! I may not know tomorrow even if there are 2 as they could be behind one and other BUT i'm just praying for a healthy bean or beans!!! 

Hi babisview yes 7th April, when are you due?

Samy i havent experienced this but you could ask the doctors to do a beta test which would tell you categorically if you are pg or not - you may have to demand the test tho depending where in the world you are!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec good luck for your scan! Possibility of multiples is so exciting!!!!! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## nimbec

Jcoombes i'd head down to a&e say you are in pain and have been pg they will do betas instantly and then scan you - at least you would have answers today!!!! Or demand doc refers you to epu so they can find out what the hec is going on!! GL hun


----------



## nimbec

Thanks doggylover !! hope your ok?


----------



## Samybamy

nimbec said:


> Samy i havent experienced this but you could ask the doctors to do a beta test which would tell you categorically if you are pg or not - you may have to demand the test tho depending where in the world you are!

They said to retest on Friday which seems like forever from now and if by Monday I still have no period and negatives then they'll do the beta. I'm just paranoid because I've had 2 previous miscarriages due to lack of hormones.


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Thanks doggylover !! hope your ok?

Oh yeah I'm fine, I swear I wonder if I really am pregnant...no symptoms at all, only many positive tests to back me up and stop me looking insane!!


----------



## babysiew

nimbec, nod nod :)
14dpo, 518 bhcg
scanning on 21dpo (17/8)
see how it goes :)


----------



## nimbec

haha doggylover lucky u with no symptoms! i was the same with the tests lol!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

jcombs35 said:


> New doc called at 5 this evening to report my tests were negative. Now she wants to do a beta. I honestly am thinking of just going to the er to see if they will give me an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or that I don't have any more "product" in there. I can't handle this much longer. Any one have advice?

go to a ane e say youve had a bleed and your pregnant and your soo worried. taking the micky now! they should have sent you for a scan anyways with whats going on!! :hugs: hope its sortted out soon xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Morning ladies. How are you all this morning?
I had a dream I was about 38 weeks pregnant and u found I'd woken up with little one kicking lol but of course little to tiny is far to tiny to feel kicking. 

Amazing how vivid the dreams are.

My wrists have been really sore, bloomin pest lol. Still no sickness, so hope it stays away.

Hope your all OK :hugs:, and hope you know one way or another soon jcombs, that must be awful not knowing


----------



## theresarhuebb

morning hun :) 
dreams i had one last night too! they can be soo real its unreal lol
have you seen you gp or mw yet mrs?? 
hope you feel better soon xxx
i keep having ever so slight nausea at night just before bed!! nothing today! just hungar! but had a crappy sleep with an awful taste in my mouth :/ so i dont think it will be long! 
got my booking in on tuesday! cant wait lol ill be 8wks according to lmp!

whats everyone up to today? ive got to take my two girls to docs and tidying up!! :/ 
xx


----------



## doggylover

I have been quite hungry the last few days despite doing nothing! Also gagging very easily at everything. I was clearing out some left over salad and started wrenching haha!


----------



## soph77

Hi there, I guess this is where I belong. I think I am due the 16th, but I will wait until my dating scan next week to give you an official due date. I am so happy and have everything crossed that I will see a heartbeat. i got a 3+ on a digi yesterday so it is looking good!


----------



## kristyrich

That's nice yous gave sorted everything out. 
Are you eating enough I found in my last pregnancy that if I didn't eat id become light headed and dizzy. Also head aches and nausea I got at 13-17wks with my son. I've been gettin head aches since 3-4 wks ago I now know its coz I'm pregnant so your not alone :) 
I'm still waiting on sickness having crappy sleeps so I have a feeling its near![/QUOTE]
Thanks. Things are much better. I never actually thought about how much I was eating as I had felt a bit sick. But that could be why. Thanks I will pay more attention to my diet and making sure I'm getting enough. The headaches are dreadful aren't they? I hope the morning sickness stays away for you as long as possible. :)


----------



## Happy_mama

hello everyone :flower:

im due april 29th x


----------



## dan-o

nimbec said:


> Thanks lilly and dano i'll let you know how it goes!!
> 
> I have been told there is a possibility off multiples not by hcg levels but my preogesterone levels are 77.5 (or 77. something!) which is very high so you never know! I may not know tomorrow even if there are 2 as they could be behind one and other BUT i'm just praying for a healthy bean or beans!!!

Wow my progesterone levels are even higher than yours, they have just come back as 190 for 13dpo!!! Maybe I've got a litter then ha ha ha :haha: :shock: 

Not sure when my scan will be, either next week or the week after I reckon :)

Good luck again for yours, how exciting!!


----------



## dan-o

babysiew said:


> nimbec, nod nod :)
> 14dpo, 518 bhcg
> scanning on 21dpo (17/8)
> see how it goes :)

Oooh good luck for your early scan too hun!!


----------



## liams_mom

good luck at your scan today Nimbec! :thumbup:


----------



## xtlcx

Hi everyone I think I'm due around the 24th xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

me me me :hi: im due in april too, just not sure when :dohh:


----------



## theresarhuebb

kristyrich said:


> That's nice yous gave sorted everything out.
> Are you eating enough I found in my last pregnancy that if I didn't eat id become light headed and dizzy. Also head aches and nausea I got at 13-17wks with my son. I've been gettin head aches since 3-4 wks ago I now know its coz I'm pregnant so your not alone :)
> I'm still waiting on sickness having crappy sleeps so I have a feeling its near!

Thanks. Things are much better. I never actually thought about how much I was eating as I had felt a bit sick. But that could be why. Thanks I will pay more attention to my diet and making sure I'm getting enough. The headaches are dreadful aren't they? I hope the morning sickness stays away for you as long as possible. :)[/QUOTE]

ive been eating as much as i can incase i feel sick haha! 
thanks i hope so too but im soo worried getting sharp pains too :/ i spoke to a doc and she said unless it gets worse and i bleed it should be fine i feel more worried lol x


----------



## theresarhuebb

welcome newbies! congrats x


----------



## elohcin

I hate pregnancy dreams. They are either sex ones that make me wake up feeling totally awkward, or miscarriage ones like last night. And it was so real. The whole experience was just too real life...the seeing blood, the shocked, "this can't be happening" feeling, the emotions...annd that stuff I know all too well. I know it was just a dream but it left me feeling so terribly miserable I can hardly stand it.


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Ladies!! :kiss:

I have my early vaginal scan booked for friday at 7:30a. I am super excited!!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## jcombs35

Well if I don't feel looney now, I don't know if I ever will! So went back to old rude doctor and a ob/gyn today. Old rude doctor was now so sympathetic and giving me loads of info. Ob/gyn did pelvic and u/s. I am NOT pregnant!! But I'm also not dying, so I'm very happy! I don't know what is up with the positive hpt's, but I was told to put them down and step away. 

I never ever ever in my life thought I would be so happy to get negative results, but after this whole ordeal, I am just happy to have an answer. They said my spotting as of right now isn't spotting and to count it as AF. They said they can't always explain it, but sometimes I woman can go 30 years with normal cycles and have it change up on her, and that it could also be chalked up to stress as well.

So my theory? For those of you who have had chemicals, is it possible July's AF was a chemical, since it was heavier and crampier, and I still somehow have leftover hcg in my urine? I've heard it takes longer for it to clear your urine.


----------



## LittleSpy

ttcjonesbaby1 -- It's normal for OHs to go to appointments and it's also normal for them not to go. :thumbup: With dd, my hubby came to all of my appointments until around 30 weeks or so. Then he got bored and lazy and missed a few. I think we'll be toting the whole family to my first one this time. :haha: I've seen people in my OB's office with 3-4 people with them! And my MIL and mother came to our sexing ultrasound last time. Won't be happening again this time, but it was a nice compromise since I wouldn't allow my mother to be in the labor and delivery room with me. This time I'm doing this the way hubby and I want it. Everyone else be damned. Sorry, that reply took a ranting turn. :haha:

jcombs -- Did you ask what hcg level constitutes negative? :hugs:

Samybamy -- I was 3 days late for AF our first cycle TTC#2. I have a very regular 25-26 day cycle. I wasn't pregnant. I've also had a situation 2 years ago where I had a 42 day cycle. I was totally convinced I was pregnant and had symtpoms including sore boobs and nausea but negative hpts. AF did finally come on day 43. I assume I had some kind of weird hormonal thing happen and my progesterone levels went nuts which is why I had symptoms and much delayed AF. Never happened to me before and hasn't happened since. Bodies are weird. :shrug: 

nimbec -- Looking forward to your update!

MORNING SICKNESS/NAUSEA LADIES -- Seriously. Try B6. I'm a new woman. Day #2 on B6 and I'm barely feeling sick at all!! It's a.m.a.z.i.n.g!


----------



## girlinyork

Jcombs so sorry for your ordeal. You shouldn't have had to go through that :(


----------



## theresarhuebb

Jcombs sorry to hear your news glad your happy with it and one day you get a real positive weird situation to be in hugs


----------



## jcombs35

No I shouldn't have. But I'm glad it's over! I am probably going to keep coming on here! I've made so many friends! I hope you all don't mind!


----------



## girlinyork

Course not :hugs:


----------



## theresarhuebb

more than welcome jcombs x


----------



## ukgirl23

so sorry to hear it jcombs but I can see what you mean about being sure now and getting an answer it must be a relief for you to finally know whats going on.. I would be upset if you didnt keep coming on here!!  sending you big hugs xx


----------



## jcombs35

At first, like last night, I was wondering if I'd be able to face you all. Last night it was really hurting to see all your tickers. But now, finally knowing what happened, I feel at ease, and those tickers are awesome to see! I really am happy for you all! I know some of you have also had some problems getting to where you are now, and I wish you nothing but success and beautiful bundles in your arms in 9 months!


----------



## Mommyx1311

Sorry you had to go through all of that Jcombs! But I am happy that you are relieved! I'm glad you are going to stick around, love seeing you here! :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

hopefully it wont be long until you have your ticker back jcombs! xx


----------



## ladykara

Jcombe- I am so sorry you have been through so much, but I am pleased your happy to finally get answers..hugs honey x


----------



## theresarhuebb

plenty of you and oh time and youll be back in nooo time lol wishing you all the luck too! its understandable you were feeling a little hurt :hugs: x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Sorry to hear your not preg jcombs but great to hear you yourself is OK. Hope you see a strong positive for when your ready to TTC again xxx :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Jcoombes sorry it wasn't the result you wanted but now at least you can get on and try again and get back to some sort of normality it must have been a hurrendous time for you truely awful! On the plus side at least its not an ectopic!!! 

you are more than welcome to stay around!!!!

AFM i'm so impatient for my scan tomorrow morning Yipeee fx all ok i'll update you as soon as i'm home.

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm getting worried because until today I was mega-bitch-a-tron and today Im not angry at all... I heard the first signs of a miscarriage are the symptoms going away... :/

I had massive cramping last night too :( but I have been eating loads of salad and I'm not sure if it was an upset tummy from that or not ....


----------



## girlinyork

Mood fluctuations are completely normal x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hello and congratulations to the new ladies!!! :hugs:

Has everyone got 12 week scan appointments in September? Mines the 13th I can't wait!! Just really looking forward to seeing little one. I don't feel as worried and I'm starting to feel pregnant now even with no sickness.

Hope your all OK, I'm trying to get rid of the hiccups at the moment :lol: xx


----------



## ukgirl23

my scan isn't booked yet :( I have my first midwife appointment in october ... I'm feeling impatient lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

girlinyork said:


> Mood fluctuations are completely normal x

thank you :) xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

ukgirl23 said:


> my scan isn't booked yet :( I have my first midwife appointment in october ... I'm feeling impatient lol x

I'll only be 11+4 by my scan
Hope you get a scan appointment sent through soon. Such a long time to wait :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I have no idea when I'll get an ultrasound. Not sure if they'll do one at my first appointment August 27 or what. I just went through this a year and a half ago but it was different because I delayed my first appointment until 12 weeks. So, I don't know what they normally do at 12 weeks and what they normally do at the first appointment. :shrug: I had 2 appointments that week. One was an ultrasound and a "class" on what to do/not do in early pregnancy and the 2nd appointment was me seeing the OB and getting a pap. Don't know if they normally do an ultrasound at 7-8 weeks and then again at 12 or if I'll just go to the class or if I'll see the doc and get a pap. Guess I'll find out!


----------



## theresarhuebb

i see mw on tues normally once ive seen her i get a letter at 10wkish cant wait too! ooo elaine excited for ya! xx

altho i had pains feeling a little positive! hard too but getting there! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

I think I will be due around April 22nd ish :happydance:


----------



## JenX

Can I cautiously join? Maybe I could be penciled in? I have a pretty horrible track record- two miscarriages this year, one in February and one in May. Hoping this will not lead to a third.

My estimated due date is April 23rd. I got my first positive hpt four days ago, but have held off calling my RE to start betas- wanted to make sure it is not just a chemical pregnancy. I know from my experience last time that they will start betas right away and give me a first scan as soon as the betas reach 2,000. 

Good luck to all- hope to stick around here for a while!


----------



## Bjs2005

Jcombs, so sorry to hear. I wish you all the best in the future!!!

I went to my first ob appt today. He did a physical, blood tests, and tried to do an ultrasound but my uterus is tilted toward the back, so he couldn't see much using the machines at his office-only a sac. Because of my irregular cycles he wants to get a good u/s to figure out how far along I am. According to my LMP I would be 10 wks, but I charted my cycle and am 99% positive I ov'd on/around July 11, putting me at 7 weeks. I told them this but they are still putting me at 10 wks right now, which I know will change as soon as I get the u/s. Either way, I have an u/s scheduled for tomorrow afternoon! I can't wait to see the little bean! My next ob appt is on Sept 12, and I reckon I should be about 11 wks by then.

The past week or so I have been feeling a bit nauseous but was feeling better last night and today and it worries me...just hoping everything is still okay! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm due 4/20/13 :)


----------



## TTC2308

Hi to all the new Ladies:hi:


----------



## mummyconfused

jcombs35 said:


> Can I join? I've been getting faint positives on hpt's since last night, but they were showing up right at the last minute. Used fmu this morning, and it showed up in 5 minutes!! If I am indeed pregnant, which I think I am, I would be due around April 13th!

Jcombs - you were the third on this page with us, so from the very start, I really hope you'll stay with us :)

Im really sorry about your loss :angel: but just glad you have answers now. :cry: not a nice place tho, ive been there :cry:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CandyApple19

So sorry jcombs fx you fall soon xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Changed my ticker just for you jcombs35 :)


----------



## girlinyork

I'm sure it won't be long before jcombs is all pregnant again


----------



## CandyApple19

Girls, im really really anxious about my scan on friday morning, Because this is the point we lost our baby in may im really scared we'll be told its gone wrong again...:-( its hard to decide if its gut feeling or its just me feeling low and scared....:-( I feel stupid but im terrified i have to go through all the heavy bleeding,the huge amounts of clotting and agony i went through, i had to stay in hospital from my blood loss and i was exhausted. i HATE the thought of being put through that again, and i refuse a d&c. 

::((


----------



## mummyconfused

CandyApple19 said:


> Girls, im really really anxious about my scan on friday morning, Because this is the point we lost our baby in may im really scared we'll be told its gone wrong again...:-( its hard to decide if its gut feeling or its just me feeling low and scared....:-( I feel stupid but im terrified i have to go through all the heavy bleeding,the huge amounts of clotting and agony i went through, i had to stay in hospital from my blood loss and i was exhausted. i HATE the thought of being put through that again, and i refuse a d&c.
> 
> ::((

Honey, ive got everything crossed for you... but not sure i have to seeing all your juicy tests :) My gut is saying you'll do great sweetness :) :happydance:

it is normal to feel the way you are, but you wait you'll be kicking yourself soon for stressing over nothing :)


----------



## girlinyork

Candyapple, I lost mine at 7+4 and I was in hospital with blood loss and such. It was awful but I have to keep reminding myself the odds of it happening all over again are minuscule and I'm just not that unlucky. I bet it'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## elohcin

CandyApple19 said:


> Girls, im really really anxious about my scan on friday morning, Because this is the point we lost our baby in may im really scared we'll be told its gone wrong again...:-( its hard to decide if its gut feeling or its just me feeling low and scared....:-( I feel stupid but im terrified i have to go through all the heavy bleeding,the huge amounts of clotting and agony i went through, i had to stay in hospital from my blood loss and i was exhausted. i HATE the thought of being put through that again, and i refuse a d&c.
> 
> ::((

I've been there many times too and I completely understand your fear. It is very hard to not be anxious. At least for me, it seems like if I DON'T let myself be anxious and worried, then it makes it harder if something DOES go wrong. (kind of like protecting myself a bit, I guess) Praying all is well for you!!!


----------



## Bexybram

I'm the same I'm so excited but so scared at the same time but we are goons be fine in 9 month we will be mams :) xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Bexybram said:


> I'm the same I'm so excited but so scared at the same time but we are goons be fine in 9 month we will be mams :) xxxxx

8 months ;)


----------



## SweetAngel84

April 13 is my EDD... Going to the doctor on Fri. to confirm... super excited! :)


----------



## CandyApple19

I hope itll be ok!!! :-/ :-/ 

i just need friday to happen now... :-/ ive waited two weeks!


----------



## nimbec

Candy fri will be here before you know it!!! FX for you hun xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Phew! I'm offline for a day, and come back to 100's of posts. Welcome all new ladies! Jcombs, I'm so glad you finally have an answer, and it has been lovely chatting with you, so stick around and we can continue to share these experiences. Hope you are still feeling positive! Oh my goodness, spent all last night catching up on 'the midvives' BBC 2 and cried by eyes out all the way through! Am sooooooo glad DH is away LOL. I would never have gotton away with that if he was here.

QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone had precipitous (very fast labour)? I worried because my fourth was born before arrival at hosp. I delived 30mins from first contraction, and there was no other warning sign. My second and third were only an hour also. Now I doubt I'll get a home birth as they seem funny becaus it's no.5...risk of bleeding they say...Hmmmm don't want to scare my poor children half to death or deliver in Tesco lol. Anyway just venting my concerns...I know it's a bit early to thinking about this lol xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

mamaofthree -- Wow! What a terrible and awesome problem to have all at once. Unfortunately (fortunately), I can't help you. I was induced with dd and even jacked up on pitocin, I was in active labor for 10 hours (which I didn't think was too bad... um, in retrospect :haha:). But that was after being in false/prodromal labor for 16 days! :dohh::dohh::dohh: Not looking forward to that part!


----------



## mamaofthree

Littlespy: Fingers crossed for a moderate length labour for you this time hun....moving along but not too speedy. Well, it's crazy because everyone thinks it must be amazing, but it was soooooo intense& incredibly painful. There is also the fear that you may be alone when it happens, and I was abit scared that I wasn't doing things righ t. My other half was shouting 'no don't push' lol, and the operator on 999 was like 'ummmm well she has to'! hahahahahaha. I would have loved to have sen his face, but was bent over and concentrating lol. Luckily i was in for bloods with my third, and my second my waters went first and wne tin straaight away. I just know they are gonna suggest induction, but not keen on that!xx


----------



## mamaofthree

BTW... 2nd babies are usually much faster hun. I doubt you'll have as much latent labour. My first labour ws 6hours but spend days in latent labour. :( xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

nooo second babies are not faster!! my first baby was 23 hours and my second was 71 hours!! lol


----------



## girlinyork

Ukgirl, was your second back to back?

Everyone I know has had faster second labours unless the baby has been back to back


----------



## ladyredlainey

Deleted message.......


----------



## mamaofthree

girlinyork said:


> Ukgirl, was your second back to back?
> 
> Everyone I know has had faster second labours unless the baby has been back to back

 Agreed, alot of women find their second faster, but there are always exceptions to the rule, and labour is an unpredictable thing! A few friend of mine have had horrendous labours with back to back babies even on a fourth!I would say though if t's a straight forward labour you may experience a quicker, calmer, more controlled experience. fx'd anyway xxx


----------



## Lish123

Don't have the exact due date yet but mine should be sometime in April.:cloud9:


----------



## theresarhuebb

My first was from 6am Thursday till Monday 1.04pm my 2nd was Friday till Monday morning 9.24 am by e-c-section and my son was the sweep on the Friday 4 pm till Sunday 5.02 pm all for me longish labours lol my mum had my brother with no warning in the toilet so it scares me as it could happen to me. Although can happen to anyone lol x


----------



## theresarhuebb

CandyApple19 said:


> Girls, im really really anxious about my scan on friday morning, Because this is the point we lost our baby in may im really scared we'll be told its gone wrong again...:-( its hard to decide if its gut feeling or its just me feeling low and scared....:-( I feel stupid but im terrified i have to go through all the heavy bleeding,the huge amounts of clotting and agony i went through, i had to stay in hospital from my blood loss and i was exhausted. i HATE the thought of being put through that again, and i refuse a d&c.
> 
> ::((

I know exactly how that felt when I m-mc I had the tablet on the Friday scan Thursday came back Sat 8am and down hill I went they gave me an emergency d+c for the blood loss its something I've never talked about since it happened gunna stop now 
You'll be fine hun positive thoughts can't wait to see your pics :) xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

oh babe im.sorry :-( :-( its a horrendous thing to go through, thats why im.so scared! :-( im trying to be positive.x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm quite active in the pregnancy after losses and the miscarriage communities online and have only come across one person who's had more than one missed miscarriage x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Roll on Friday!!! 
Loads of hugs. I've only been through the 1 Mc, whic
h was 12 years ago now, and I always have that worry. Hope your OK kat xx and ladies who have been through this heartache xx


----------



## ukgirl23

No both my babies were not back to back.. my waters went naturally with my second too and still longer... i have to say thought that in my second labour i was more relaxed and coped better with the pain which was a plus lol hopefully this one wont be a three day baby!!


----------



## girlinyork

I have hypermobility syndrome which is linked with quick labours but it's a bit hit and miss


----------



## theresarhuebb

I quite like the long labour if I think about it as it lasts longer and not over and done with I mean my oldest is 6 lol times passes to quick. Not that I'm asking for a long labour lol


----------



## ukgirl23

I preferred the longer labor too but the last bit was a bit stressful as they sent me home soni waites it out as long as i could.. I lived on a farm in norway and the closest hospital was 45 minutes away.. when i decided to go to hospital I got down the road from our home and started getting the strong contractions before the push contractions.. when i got to hospital it was too late for the drugs.. gas and air makes me sick so i could only have the morphine and as they changed shifts i got the urge to push so no midwives were with me lol lucky my oh at the time pushed the alarm and they came in time but because i had laboured for 3 days after my waters broke we had to go to intensive care for 3 days which was tough as I have an anxiety disorder lol... i heae in the uk they make you leave asap after having a baby thouh so thats good :p lol


----------



## theresarhuebb

Aww bless lol that's a night mare only problem I had last time was I was high dual due to previous c section kept me in all Saturday on a post Natal ward with new mums and babies with no gas and air they moved me coz I was too loud. Felt like an eternity to get to delivery suit lol Yeh I had my son at 5 and was out next morning at 11 can be as soon as 6 hours here x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Night ladies. For some reason I'm getting very annoyed. Don't you just love moodswings............:growlmad:


----------



## Mommabrown

5 weeks and 4 day scan baby is great and heard it's little Bitty heartbeat
 



Attached Files:







20120815_134852.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kristyrich

mamaofthree said:


> Phew! I'm offline for a day, and come back to 100's of posts. Welcome all new ladies! Jcombs, I'm so glad you finally have an answer, and it has been lovely chatting with you, so stick around and we can continue to share these experiences. Hope you are still feeling positive! Oh my goodness, spent all last night catching up on 'the midvives' BBC 2 and cried by eyes out all the way through! Am sooooooo glad DH is away LOL. I would never have gotton away with that if he was here.
> 
> QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone had precipitous (very fast labour)? I worried because my fourth was born before arrival at hosp. I delived 30mins from first contraction, and there was no other warning sign. My second and third were only an hour also. Now I doubt I'll get a home birth as they seem funny becaus it's no.5...risk of bleeding they say...Hmmmm don't want to scare my poor children half to death or deliver in Tesco lol. Anyway just venting my concerns...I know it's a bit early to thinking about this lol xxx

Wow very fast labours hun! Mine have never been that quick but doc showed a little concern the other day when talking about mine as the seem to halve each time. 15hrs, 7hrs, 3 hrs. She thinks there is a very good chance it will be even quicker this time. There is more risk of bleeding with fast labours. I had heamorraging last time and they put this down to a fast labour. It doesnt seem like you have had a problem with bleeding though. Is the hospital close by? The hospital I always gone to is an hour away?xx


----------



## JenX

girlinyork said:


> I'm quite active in the pregnancy after losses and the miscarriage communities online and have only come across one person who's had more than one missed miscarriage x

I've had two unfortunately. One at 10 weeks (stopped developing at 6) and one at 8 weeks (stopped developing at 5). Wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## ukgirl23

theresarhuebb said:


> Aww bless lol that's a night mare only problem I had last time was I was high dual due to previous c section kept me in all Saturday on a post Natal ward with new mums and babies with no gas and air they moved me coz I was too loud. Felt like an eternity to get to delivery suit lol Yeh I had my son at 5 and was out next morning at 11 can be as soon as 6 hours here x

Omg that sounds horrible! I hope we have easier labors this time round!! Xx


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> Changed my ticker just for you jcombs35 :)

Thank you. That brought tears to my eyes.:cry: I really hope it happens soon. I can't take 3 more years of this. (It's taken us 2-3 years with our other ones.)


----------



## girlinyork

jcombs35 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Changed my ticker just for you jcombs35 :)
> 
> Thank you. That brought tears to my eyes.:cry: I really hope it happens soon. I can't take 3 more years of this. (It's taken us 2-3 years with our other ones.)Click to expand...

Have doctors found any reason for why it takes so long? X


----------



## jcombs35

girlinyork said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Changed my ticker just for you jcombs35 :)
> 
> Thank you. That brought tears to my eyes.:cry: I really hope it happens soon. I can't take 3 more years of this. (It's taken us 2-3 years with our other ones.)Click to expand...
> 
> Have doctors found any reason for why it takes so long? XClick to expand...

No I've never had it looked at. We were much more relaxed, I think because we started so young, with our other ones. So I've never really "tried." It just seems that going that long without any prevention, it would happen sooner. I don't know that anything's even wrong. Might have just been bad timing.


----------



## mummyconfused

my first was 19hrsm 2nd 3.4 hours.. So hoping this one will be like an hour LOL


----------



## kristyrich

mummyconfused said:


> my first was 19hrsm 2nd 3.4 hours.. So hoping this one will be like an hour LOL

Lol. Good chance it will at least be fast as your last was 3.4 hrs. I have to agree that faster is better as your not in pain for long but you want to be able to get to the hospital first, lol. Unless of course you have a home birth. :) that's probably my number 1 fear, not getting to hospital in time. Not sure I'd like having the baby in the car lol. Your in Australia right?


----------



## kristyrich

kristyrich said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> my first was 19hrsm 2nd 3.4 hours.. So hoping this one will be like an hour LOL
> 
> Lol. Good chance it will at least be fast as your last was 3.4 hrs. I have to agree that faster is better as your not in pain for long but you want to be able to get to the hospital first, lol. Unless of course you have a home birth. :) that's probably my number 1 fear, not getting to hospital in time. Not sure I'd like having the baby in the car lol. Your in Australia right?Click to expand...

After asking that I noticed your profile and that u r in Australia. Lol should of read that first, lol. I just asked because I'm in Australia too :)


----------



## jcombs35

With my oldest, I had to be induced, and it still ended up being 14 hours of back labor, and epidural was useless, with 3 long horrible hours of pushing, after he slightly turned and was coming shoulder first! Second one, 6 hours, 3 pushes, and he slid right out! Then with my daughter, my contractions started in the morning, but every time I would sit down, they would stop. Since I was 5 days overdue, I went ahead and went to the hospital. As soon as they checked me, it really took off. The labor there was 16 hours counting when the contractions first started, but I generally tell everyone it was 4 hours, because I know if those contractions would have kept coming like they should have, it would have been much faster! 

When I thought I was pregnant this time, I was a bit concerned about how fast it might come and how far the hospital is from us. My mother in law had her last one in the ambulance on the way! lol


----------



## Boumpa

Can I join please? My expected due date is April 6!


----------



## babysiew

Boumpa said:


> Can I join please? My expected due date is April 6!

welcome to the grp :)


----------



## liams_mom

Boumpa said:


> Can I join please? My expected due date is April 6!

welcome! :hugs:


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> Night ladies. For some reason I'm getting very annoyed. Don't you just love moodswings............:growlmad:

i havent upset you with my long stories have i lol i can gab for britain! lol :hugs: xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

Mommabrown said:


> 5 weeks and 4 day scan baby is great and heard it's little Bitty heartbeat

congrats on a healthy baby your pic is very cute! x


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm peed off. To many smells that are horrid, despicable people who stink! . What I wouldn't give for a punch bag!!!!!


I'm not happy. Why would someone cross a pregnant woman??? :growlmad: stupid stupid stupid!!! 

:gun:[-X[-X


----------



## ukgirl23

haha red... I was like that all week last week i seem more calm today and yesterday dont worry it passes xxx


----------



## doggylover

Jcombs I am so sorry to hear your news, but I am glad that you are feeling pretty positive about it. Hopefully you'll be back with us before long.

Girlinyork, loving your spring babies signature pic!!!

This is my first and all this talk of lomg labours (71 hours?!) is terrifying me!!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> I'm peed off. To many smells that are horrid, despicable people who stink! . What I wouldn't give for a punch bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm not happy. Why would someone cross a pregnant woman??? :growlmad: stupid stupid stupid!!!
> 
> :gun:[-X[-X

Oh dear defo don't cross a pregnant woman take a deep breath and count to ten slowly, reload and aim again (shot gun) lol hugs xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> Jcombs I am so sorry to hear your news, but I am glad that you are feeling pretty positive about it. Hopefully you'll be back with us before long.
> 
> Girlinyork, loving your spring babies signature pic!!!
> 
> This is my first and all this talk of lomg labours (71 hours?!) is terrifying me!!!


lol sorry hun!! if it helps I only went so long because my waters broke too soon and out of everyone I know personally there is only 1 other person who went as long as me, most of the ladies I know had super quick labors which has made me very jealous  xx :haha:


----------



## mamaofthree

girlinyork said:


> I have hypermobility syndrome which is linked with quick labours but it's a bit hit and miss

Oh my god, so do I! Didn't know it was linked. Thanks for that!xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

kristyrich said:


> mamaofthree said:
> 
> 
> Phew! I'm offline for a day, and come back to 100's of posts. Welcome all new ladies! Jcombs, I'm so glad you finally have an answer, and it has been lovely chatting with you, so stick around and we can continue to share these experiences. Hope you are still feeling positive! Oh my goodness, spent all last night catching up on 'the midvives' BBC 2 and cried by eyes out all the way through! Am sooooooo glad DH is away LOL. I would never have gotton away with that if he was here.
> 
> QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone had precipitous (very fast labour)? I worried because my fourth was born before arrival at hosp. I delived 30mins from first contraction, and there was no other warning sign. My second and third were only an hour also. Now I doubt I'll get a home birth as they seem funny becaus it's no.5...risk of bleeding they say...Hmmmm don't want to scare my poor children half to death or deliver in Tesco lol. Anyway just venting my concerns...I know it's a bit early to thinking about this lol xxx
> 
> Wow very fast labours hun! Mine have never been that quick but doc showed a little concern the other day when talking about mine as the seem to halve each time. 15hrs, 7hrs, 3 hrs. She thinks there is a very good chance it will be even quicker this time. There is more risk of bleeding with fast labours. I had heamorraging last time and they put this down to a fast labour. It doesnt seem like you have had a problem with bleeding though. Is the hospital close by? The hospital I always gone to is an hour away?xxClick to expand...

I live close to hosp in cardiff lol, but we are moving to stafford in a couple of weeks and I have no idea. will have to suss it out. If it is quicker/as quick though I defo wont mane it. I'd just managed to get my contacts in, and pjs on when my waters broke and baby delivered. LOL. Stupid m/w took over an hour to get to us also so was sat with two very bored male paramedics on christmas eve...hahahahahahahaha makes me laugh thou reminising!x


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Jcombs I am so sorry to hear your news, but I am glad that you are feeling pretty positive about it. Hopefully you'll be back with us before long.
> 
> Girlinyork, loving your spring babies signature pic!!!
> 
> This is my first and all this talk of lomg labours (71 hours?!) is terrifying me!!!
> 
> 
> lol sorry hun!! if it helps I only went so long because my waters broke too soon and out of everyone I know personally there is only 1 other person who went as long as me, most of the ladies I know had super quick labors which has made me very jealous  xx :haha:Click to expand...

Now this is the sort of thing i like to hear! :haha: 

So I actually feel a bit nauseous this morning, which is making me very happy! Although if the ms comes on fully I will probably rue the day i ever said that!


----------



## ukgirl23

haha!! I know how you feel!! I'm hoping for some stronger symptoms to kick in but I know I'll regret it  I had mega sore boobies and a bad temper all week last week now everything seems to be easing off alot :/


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> haha!! I know how you feel!! I'm hoping for some stronger symptoms to kick in but I know I'll regret it  I had mega sore boobies and a bad temper all week last week now everything seems to be easing off alot :/

I've heard a lot of people say their symptoms come and go, or switch one symptom out for another.

I guess it's only natural to want more symptoms, to have the reassurance that our little one is in there, growing strongly!!


----------



## ukgirl23

that is reassuring to hear, I read that before women miscarry their symptoms drop so I was getting worried I had cramps the other day too :/ I hope I'm just switching in my sore boobs and anger for something better haha x


----------



## doggylover

Well, I have read that too, and I know it's hard but you can't let yourself think like that. Just enjoy your few sickness free days while they last, and next week you will be wishing for them back!!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol thank you :) xx I think I would happily puking :D smiling while I vom haha xx


----------



## doggylover

Haha! Me too....I even gave the toilet a good scrub this morning in the hope that my head will be stuck down there soon :rofl:


----------



## CandyApple19

hiya lovelies!! Well ive woken up feeling really positive about tomorrow morning  <3<3<3<3<3<3
My sickness has eased off alot, i still have waves of feeling a lil icky and i have vicid dreams too.. my boobs still KILL!!!!ppllleease keep me in your thoughts tomorrow morning.... 8.45am!!! >_< nervous!!

On other news, When me and OH have sex i can feel my womb externally.. Another thing that reassures me lol!!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

lol candy apple will be watching this space good luck!!!

ive started to feel sick this morning, its niggling away!! and omg where have these smells come from everything was a thousand times magnified urgh :sick: lol


----------



## doggylover

Candy can't wait to hear how it goes!

and Teresa...me too! But then I don't know if i really do feel sick or if I'm imagining it!! This baby is sending me crazy!!

Just wish I would throw up!


----------



## Happy_mama

im definetely enjoying the "quiet part" of pregnancy as i know in a week or 2 the sickness is coming!

im enjoying being able to eat and brush my teeth :winkwink::haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Goodluck Candyapple!

Urrgh the nausea and exaustion has well and truely hit me, im having trouble sleeping too. You ladies who are wanting the sickness are mad lol. Luckily so far no where near last time. 
Im off to docs this morning re the exaustion to see if they will write me a note for work who are being less that sympathetic ( i work night shifts and late shifts in police control room) so that i can get my hours adjusted. 

Hope everyone is good this morning!


----------



## CandyApple19

lmao!!!! Only when we are pregnant could we get away with saying 'i wish i would just throw up' without being sectioned!!!!


----------



## doggylover

CandyApple19 said:


> lmao!!!! Only when we are pregnant could we get away with saying 'i wish i would just throw up' without being sectioned!!!!

:rofl: So true!!

My pup just brought a dead baby bird into the living room. Presumably the cat killed it. There was much gagging as I urged him out the back door with it! but still no vomit...if a dead bird can't make me throw up, what will...!


----------



## CandyApple19

Itll be something as simple as a whiff of chicken or raw meat or your OHs fart!


----------



## doggylover

All things which make me gag already :haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

lmao!! i havent puked much! like 2-3 times,.manly just felt reeaally eeerrrrrgghh!


----------



## doggylover

I know my SIL didn't throw up at all, just felt queasy. I don't know which would be worse......throwing up a lot, or just constantly feeling sick.


----------



## ukgirl23

I didnt feel sick with my first at all but with my second I felt sick 24/7.. everything made me gag lol.. but I did not throw up


----------



## theresarhuebb

lol doglover i thought i was but i have the watery feeling in my mouth of being sick lol so im defo not imgaining it haha! oh no i dont wish to be sick but its nice to have a propper symptom lol anyone can have heartburn and headaches feeling a bit more pregnant now! haha!


----------



## doggylover

True, I am happy I feel sick as it makes me feel actually pregnant, but feeling a bit sorry for myself already :haha: 

Also, I don't know if anyone watches Neighbours, but I was just catching up this morning after being away, and cried when Toadie and Sonya went to get their scan done!


----------



## xtlcx

doggylover said:


> True, I am happy I feel sick as it makes me feel actually pregnant, but feeling a bit sorry for myself already :haha:
> 
> Also, I don't know if anyone watches Neighbours, but I was just catching up this morning after being away, and cried when Toadie and Sonya went to get their scan done!

I'm only feeling nauseous was sick the morning I was due to fly home from America and that's all I've had.

I've got 2 weeks worth of Neighbours to catch up on but with the kids being off school I've got no chance


----------



## doggylover

The last week that I missed...didn't actually miss that much! I powered through mine this morning, and apart from Toadie and Sonya's scan nothing really sticks out as big stuff!

Just had some toast and my stomach feels a bit more settled now :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

My preggy nose seems to be stronger today than previous, which is kinda making me gag, but trying to behave myself lol. 

It is more my moods that are bugging the crap out of me! I think I had dreams of beating the crap out of people I don't like........... :wacko: :blush: I'll need to control that pronto, as I'm not a violent person by any means:dohh:


----------



## Nibeley

I *think* I am due on 6th April :)


----------



## ladykara

Happy_mama said:


> im definetely enjoying the "quiet part" of pregnancy as i know in a week or 2 the sickness is coming!
> 
> im enjoying being able to eat and brush my teeth :winkwink::haha:

This is exactly how I feel, I always get sickness at 7-8 weeks, this time I got a bit at 5 weeks and my boobs are burning today and I'm only 6 weeks. The calm before the storm !!! Soon we will forget what it felt like to be normal !! X


----------



## doggylover

Edited, and off topic 


> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## Mommyx1311

edited


----------



## babysiew

checkup tomorrow morning. so nervous


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies hope you are all well!! Thanks for well wishes for the scan....heres what happened!

The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!


----------



## babysiew

congrats nimbec! hope i can see the flickering, sac, yolk and fetal pole and more tmr!


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou hun! I hope you do too let us know how u get on!!!


----------



## TTC2308

Mommabrown said:


> 5 weeks and 4 day scan baby is great and heard it's little Bitty heartbeat

I love it!!!! I can not wait until tomorrow. I have my first scan and I should be 5 weeks 3 days. I hope we will be able to hear the heartbeat!!!

So exciting :happydance:


----------



## elohcin

I'm another who would love some symptoms IF they can guaruntee something positive! People think I'm crazy, but seriously, after having 7 miscarriages, if puking my guts out meant my baby would be okay (which obviously it doesn't), then I'd take it in a heartbeat. Though the only pregnancy where I had nausea (or ANY early pg symptoms at all) was my 10 week MMC. Sooo...yeah.


----------



## doggylover

Mommyx1311 said:


> Voted, beautiful pic :)

THanks so much! It's not my have of his pictures, but it had to be taken in a certain location so he had to use that one! He LOVES wildlife photography. I'm use he is going to start looking for a camera bag that doubles as a baby rucksack any day now!!!



nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies hope you are all well!! Thanks for well wishes for the scan....heres what happened!
> 
> The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!

Sorry to hear your consultant was a total ass!! BUT so so glad that it is such wonderful news! A little heartbeat is so amazing!


----------



## ukgirl23

awwww I am so jealous of you all getting scans! :( how come you're getting them so early? xx


----------



## doggylover

Me too ukgirl. I hinted to dh that I would maybe think of paying for a scan if I can't an early one. He gave me a death stare and a raised eyebrow and told me I was being ridiculous :haha: he's right, we don't have £100 or more to spend on that!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh by the way... I voted the picture for you :) 

annnd I felt sick when we went to the park,.... yay!! 

have you seen the mum&me advert? that makes me cry.. I cried at super scrimpers last night too... im not sure why lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> Me too ukgirl. I hinted to dh that I would maybe think of paying for a scan if I can't an early one. He gave me a death stare and a raised eyebrow and told me I was being ridiculous :haha: he's right, we don't have £100 or more to spend on that!

:O is it really that expensive!! I can't afford that either, my little ones make sure my purse and accounts are emptied regularly :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Yeah the cheapest I found was £99, and that's a company which operates all over the UK so I'm assuming it would prob be the cheapest in many places. 

Haven't seen the mum and me advert...don't want to now! I cried earlier because my DH hadn't dusted the house. I was laughing while I was crying because it was SOO ridiculous!!

And thanks for voting! If he wins, he also wins £500, so maybe he will spring for that private scan! :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

ukgirl23 said:


> awwww I am so jealous of you all getting scans! :( how come you're getting them so early? xx

I have PCOS and the doc wants a 5 week scan and will do another at 7 weeks. Then he turns me over to my OB and the normal scan at 8 weeks will start then.


----------



## Fergie

Can i join please :D. I'm due the 12th April with rainbow number 2 :flower:

Happy Pregnancies to all :D


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab can nimbec! 

Good luck TTC and babysiew for tomorrow!!

I just got my early scan date through, weds 29th.. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Welcome to all the new ladies! This thread keeps growing and growing. :) 
Congrats on the happy scan today, nimbec! Glad to hear everything is going well.

I go in this afternoon for my scan. I am a bit nervous because I haven't really had any symptoms the past two days...hoping for a positive scan and to see the heart beating away!


----------



## TTC2308

:dance:


Bjs2005 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! This thread keeps growing and growing. :)
> Congrats on the happy scan today, nimbec! Glad to hear everything is going well.
> 
> I go in this afternoon for my scan. I am a bit nervous because I haven't really had any symptoms the past two days...hoping for a positive scan and to see the heart beating away!

I am so jealous...I wish mine was this afternoon. Good Luck :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

TTC2308 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> awwww I am so jealous of you all getting scans! :( how come you're getting them so early? xx
> 
> I have PCOS and the doc wants a 5 week scan and will do another at 7 weeks. Then he turns me over to my OB and the normal scan at 8 weeks will start then.Click to expand...

awww well your pregnancy is extra special then!! congrats!! my friend has PCOS and has tried for ages for her third, she has 2 gorgeous little girls xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone!! I got mine early as i've had previous losses and am a long term ttcer so it means i'm eligable on the nhs although even if i wasnt i think i'd pay and go private for peace of mind with my history. 

Good luck to you all with scans coming up keep us posted!!!!


----------



## TTC2308

ukgirl23 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> awwww I am so jealous of you all getting scans! :( how come you're getting them so early? xx
> 
> I have PCOS and the doc wants a 5 week scan and will do another at 7 weeks. Then he turns me over to my OB and the normal scan at 8 weeks will start then.Click to expand...
> 
> awww well your pregnancy is extra special then!! congrats!! my friend has PCOS and has tried for ages for her third, she has 2 gorgeous little girls xxClick to expand...

I think so :kiss: this was our first month trying as we were told we probably wouldnt be successful on our own. Doc was only giving us three months to try and what do you know? DH and I are over the moon!!! I am hoping the scan looks good tommorrow. The only symptoms I have had are sore bb's and extremely exhausted.


----------



## ukgirl23

when are you due ttc? I think we might be the same by your ticker.. I'm due april 16th xx


----------



## tk2

Can I join too ladies, am due April 15. xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown -- So exciting you were able to see/hear a heartbeat that early! Very cute little blob you have there. :winkwink:

doggylover -- Don't despair. I think the average length of active labor for a first timer is like 11 hours. Not so bad. :flower: Also, I haven't ever thrown up when pregnant. :thumbup: I'm one of the lucky ones who get disgusting nausea 24/7. B6 has really helped me so far this time but I almost lost it this morning brushing my teeth. Thankfully my 7+ year no-puke streak remains intact. :haha:

happy_mama and ladykara -- Smart women enjoying the sickness free days! Exactly how I felt about not feeling sick 2 weeks ago!

Melissasbump -- I hope you are able to get your hours changed at work. Really insensitive of them.

nimbec -- I seriously just LOLed at the consultant trying to put the probe "in the wrong hole!" :haha: So glad everything went well!

Regarding labor -- I'm hoping for active labor to start on its own this time. Have no idea what to expect. I'm going to try to keep it quiet as long as possible because I know as soon as I let on that I'm in labor, my husband is going to want to go to the hospital immediately. We live, at most 10 minutes away, so I'd like to stay home as long as possible. If my contractions are like they were last time (one right on top of another), I don't think I'll be able to cope very long at home. In the US, they want you to stay 2 nights after delivery so I had dd at 6pm and was discharged at noon 2 days later. I didn't like spending that much time in the hospital but those days flew by so fast I hardly remember anything about it.


----------



## gonnabamom

Wow, can they pick up a heartbeat at 5 weeks?!! Unbelievable :huh:
I go for my first scan at 6 weeks and 2 days. I'm really excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## gonnabamom

Welcome Fergie.


----------



## TTC2308

ukgirl23 said:


> when are you due ttc? I think we might be the same by your ticker.. I'm due april 16th xx

Yep...same as you...April 16th


----------



## ukgirl23

TTC2308 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> when are you due ttc? I think we might be the same by your ticker.. I'm due april 16th xx
> 
> Yep...same as you...April 16thClick to expand...

Its the best day in the world to be born on.... my birthday :D xx


----------



## simplymuff

Hi everyone!! this is my 1st pregnancy and I believe I am due on April 28 calculated with my last period. I'm super thrilled and nervous!!! 

Hope everyone here has a h&h 9 months!


----------



## Mommabrown

gonnabamom said:


> Wow, can they pick up a heartbeat at 5 weeks?!! Unbelievable :huh:
> I go for my first scan at 6 weeks and 2 days. I'm really excited for you. :happydance:

Yes at 5weeks they can on vaginal ultrasound. Good luck with your scan!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

had an absolute shit day today, wont go into it but soo scared im going to loose this baby! i was reduce to tears today by someone i dont even know! which has ended up with an arguement with oh! ive been soo stressed all day and came home and spent 3 hours cleaning i ahve cramp in my tummy ive not had for days some pain on the right im just so ready to cry right now i dunno what to do i just have a really bad feeling :'(


----------



## sla545

Well, mummyconfused, you can up the baby count by one for this thread! I just find out that I am having twins! Although now Im not sure if "they" will truly be April babies anymore, but well see!


----------



## Bjs2005

sla545 said:


> Well, mummyconfused, you can up the baby count by one for this thread! I just find out that I am having twins! Although now Im not sure if "they" will truly be April babies anymore, but well see!

CONGRATS! So exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## theresarhuebb

sla545 said:


> Well, mummyconfused, you can up the baby count by one for this thread! I just find out that I am having twins! Although now Im not sure if "they" will truly be April babies anymore, but well see!

wow huge congratulations :D yey twins!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

sla545 said:


> Well, mummyconfused, you can up the baby count by one for this thread! I just find out that I am having twins! Although now Im not sure if "they" will truly be April babies anymore, but well see!

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## LittleSpy

sla545 said:


> Well, mummyconfused, you can up the baby count by one for this thread! I just find out that I am having twins! Although now Im not sure if "they" will truly be April babies anymore, but well see!

Woweee!! Congratulations!! So, if you care to share, were you taking fertility meds or do twins run in your family? Or just luck of the draw? It blows my mind there's even a chance I could have twins! I freak myself out a bit because I felt ovulation on the right side this cycle and I *never* *ever* feel it on the right! In fact, when I saw my right ovary at my ultrasound with dd, I actually figured it wasn't functional. It looked different than my left. ??? And they seemed to have a hard time even finding it. :shrug: And I've always felt ovulation pain on the left as long as I can remember. I'm quite sure I've got a single baby in the belly, but there's just that tiny speck of wonder.

theresarhuebb -- I'm sorry you've had a horrible day. Try to take it easy (great advice! Wish I could take my own.). :hugs:


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> had an absolute shit day today, wont go into it but soo scared im going to loose this baby! i was reduce to tears today by someone i dont even know! which has ended up with an arguement with oh! ive been soo stressed all day and came home and spent 3 hours cleaning i ahve cramp in my tummy ive not had for days some pain on the right im just so ready to cry right now i dunno what to do i just have a really bad feeling :'(

Loads of hugs, why do you think you will loose little one? is it because of the pains? I feel my pains have increased the more babies I've had xx
Who ever that silly sod was, try and flush it out of your mind, you do not need any stress at the moment :hugs: hope you and your man haven't fallen out, and the argument is in the past now.

I wish I could give you a real cuddle :( :hugs:
Hope you'll be OK Theresa xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Congratulations on the twin news :happydance: xx


----------



## sla545

Thanks ladies for all the congrats on the twins!


----------



## ladyredlainey

When are you all going to start buying bits for your baby/babies? 
I usually waited until after the 20 week scan, but I think I might start after the 12 week one. We got rid of a lot of things, except the moses basket, and cot, and some cosy clothing.

Hope your all OK, and huge big hugs to anyone who wants one.
My mood has improved from earlier, been in floods of tears, as my children have been really misbehaving, it made me really worried with baby number 5 cooking away, but we will manage :D xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations on the twins!! That is so exciting!! Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Ladyred -- I already started. In fact, I'm not sure I ever stopped from dd. :haha: Whenever I see an awesome deal on baby stuff, I can't seem to help myself! I just bought more infant clothes yesterday along with some stuff for Maisie. :dohh: If I'm not having another girl, I sure hope one of my friends has one soon! :haha: I'm not tempted nearly as much by boy clothes. :shrug:

But as far as all of our big stuff, it's all gender neutral except our infant carseat and my jogging stroller. But we'll have to get a stroller for 2 anyway and I don't really care about the carseat. I doubt we'll buy much of anything big. I may get a new crib set if Maisie is attached to hers and wants it on her toddler bed when the time comes. Actually, is 20 months even big/old enough for a toddler bed? :shrug: That's how old she'll be when this baby comes. If not, I guess we'll need another crib. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Mommabrown -- So exciting you were able to see/hear a heartbeat that early! Very cute little blob you have there. :winkwink:
> 
> doggylover -- Don't despair. I think the average length of active labor for a first timer is like 11 hours. Not so bad. :flower: Also, I haven't ever thrown up when pregnant. :thumbup: I'm one of the lucky ones who get disgusting nausea 24/7. B6 has really helped me so far this time but I almost lost it this morning brushing my teeth. Thankfully my 7+ year no-puke streak remains intact. :haha:
> 
> happy_mama and ladykara -- Smart women enjoying the sickness free days! Exactly how I felt about not feeling sick 2 weeks ago!
> 
> Melissasbump -- I hope you are able to get your hours changed at work. Really insensitive of them.
> 
> nimbec -- I seriously just LOLed at the consultant trying to put the probe "in the wrong hole!" :haha: So glad everything went well!
> 
> Regarding labor -- I'm hoping for active labor to start on its own this time. Have no idea what to expect. I'm going to try to keep it quiet as long as possible because I know as soon as I let on that I'm in labor, my husband is going to want to go to the hospital immediately. We live, at most 10 minutes away, so I'd like to stay home as long as possible. If my contractions are like they were last time (one right on top of another), I don't think I'll be able to cope very long at home. In the US, they want you to stay 2 nights after delivery so I had dd at 6pm and was discharged at noon 2 days later. I didn't like spending that much time in the hospital but those days flew by so fast I hardly remember anything about it.

Thanks little spy! Makes me feel a lot better! 

In terms of buying things, as this is our first we need everything, but won't start buying until around Christmas I think, sales etc lol! So around 25 weeks.


----------



## sla545

LittleSpy said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Well, mummyconfused, you can up the baby count by one for this thread! I just find out that I am having twins! Although now Im not sure if "they" will truly be April babies anymore, but well see!
> 
> Woweee!! Congratulations!! So, if you care to share, were you taking fertility meds or do twins run in your family? Or just luck of the draw? It blows my mind there's even a chance I could have twins! I freak myself out a bit because I felt ovulation on the right side this cycle and I *never* *ever* feel it on the right! In fact, when I saw my right ovary at my ultrasound with dd, I actually figured it wasn't functional. It looked different than my left. ??? And they seemed to have a hard time even finding it. :shrug: And I've always felt ovulation pain on the left as long as I can remember. I'm quite sure I've got a single baby in the belly, but there's just that tiny speck of wonder.
> 
> theresarhuebb -- I'm sorry you've had a horrible day. Try to take it easy (great advice! Wish I could take my own.). :hugs:Click to expand...

LittleSpy- this was pure luck of the draw for us!! I have no genetic history of twins and was not on any fertility drugs. I am shocked! When I saw two sacs, I about passed out. 

The only thing Ive read that may have contributed: I have been taking prenatals for months. I read that can increase chance, but no clue why. I am overweight and that is also a higher risk of having twins. Also I just started my cycle after being on depo for 5 years. MD's say that in the few months it takes your cycle to regulate you can release multiple eggs during ovulation. Who knows what it actually was though!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh no! :haha: I never stopped taking prenatals between Maisie and this one! :wacko: I'm also overweight because I never dropped the weight I gained with Maisie. *deep breath* No depo for me, though! Still quite certain I'm only having one. I'd actually love to have twins, I think (because apparently I'm completely insane). Though hubby has said if we have twins this time (and again, no reason to think we will), we're done having kids. And I don't want to be done yet!


----------



## karolynca

I am tentatively due on April 18th. (my u/s will be on August 30th. to determine final due date).


----------



## AnnaB0407

Can I please join?? Expecting #1 w/ EDD April 30th! Got my BFP yesterday on an IC, confirmed this morning with FRER and a CB digi. I'm very excited!


----------



## babysiew

Congratulations all!


----------



## LittleSpy

AnnaB0407 said:


> Can I please join?? Expecting #1 w/ EDD April 30th! Got my BFP yesterday on an IC, confirmed this morning with FRER and a CB digi. I'm very excited!

Congrats!!
Hey, we're not far from each other! I'm in Columbia. :thumbup: I have a couple friends in Charlotte. Kind of rare for me to see someone so close on BabyandBump!


----------



## elohcin

Never heard the prenatal thing! I've been taking them for 7 years straight. LOL (though I actually stopped and switched to food based supplements)


----------



## Jenn76

Hey everyone! Welcome to all the new mommies :hi: April just keeps growing and growing. 

*ladyredlainey:* This will be my first baby after TTC for three years so we will start buying things soon after our 8 week scan. The big stuff not related to the sex and then once we know what we are having I will buy the rest. 

*theresarhuebb:* :hugs: sorry you are feeling like this, lots of people have cramps and healthy pregnancies. If you don't have any blood along with them it's probably nothing.

*sla545:* Congrats on twins!!! :happydance: I'm hoping for twins too, I've always dreamt of having twin girls. 

*elohcin:* I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage that must have been so awful. :hugs: FX for a sticky bean.

*Mommabrown:* Congrats on the awesome scan results! :happydance:That's great that you can hear a HB so early.

*JenX:* Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:Sorry to hear about your two miscarriages, FX that this is a sticky bean. 

*Bjs2005:* Good Luck with your u/s tomorrow afternoon! 

*CandyApple19:* Good luck with your scan tomorrow. This one will be sticky and you won't have to go through that ordeal again. :hugs:

*jcombs35:* Sorry to hear you aren't pregnant. :hugs: It's great that you finally know but still so odd that you had this happen. Hopefully you will have success next cycle. 

*AFM:* I got my official doctors confirmation yesterday that I am pregnant. Had my beta done and it came back at 4675, I was 21dpo yesterday. We are over the moon. Doctor said that is a high number. So far I am with the majority of you and I have no symptoms but I am really hoping I don't have morning sickness.


----------



## Tiger22

My due date is April 17th! :)


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. I took another test strip today, and FINALLY the hcg is gone! Completely negative with no trace of that stupid positive line. I was honestly worried I would never be able to take a hpt again! lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Add me please!! :cloud9:

EDD: April 26th!!

We have our first ultrasound for dating/viability on August 31st, so we should have a firm date by then! (Although I don't think it will change much, if at all)

Also, I'm looking for a bump buddy, if anyone is due around that time too and would like a buddy. :happydance:


----------



## elohcin

Is there anybody else here after multiple losses? I wish so badly that we could share the news, but I've learned it's better for me (emotionally) to keep quiet for a while...un-telling is hard business and support isn't always what people expect. (especially now after so many losses, people start getting really opinionated) So...we haven't told anyone except my chiro and two of my best friends who live on the other side of the country. ;) Our children don't know yet, either.

It's so hard...I wish that seeing a good ultrasound next week (praying!!) would put me at ease, but I know even then it doesn't mean anything for certain, as my next to last miscarriage, my baby died later on and we didn't know until almost the 2nd trimester. I just wish I still had "pregnancy innocence."

I pretty much demanded some bloodwork tomorrow so I will go in for that draw so we can already be ahead of the game when I go in on Thursday. That (seeing my old OB) is another thing I am having a bit of difficulty with. After my last 2 very natural pregnancies and births, I feel like I am mourning what I know is important for me and baby during this time all because my losses have caused me to "require" help, at least during the first trimester. Although if we can get this baby to stick, Lord-willing I will be leaving my OB and stick with birthing at home.


----------



## ReadytoMum

sla545 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Well, mummyconfused, you can up the baby count by one for this thread! I just find out that I am having twins! Although now Im not sure if "they" will truly be April babies anymore, but well see!
> 
> Woweee!! Congratulations!! So, if you care to share, were you taking fertility meds or do twins run in your family? Or just luck of the draw? It blows my mind there's even a chance I could have twins! I freak myself out a bit because I felt ovulation on the right side this cycle and I *never* *ever* feel it on the right! In fact, when I saw my right ovary at my ultrasound with dd, I actually figured it wasn't functional. It looked different than my left. ??? And they seemed to have a hard time even finding it. :shrug: And I've always felt ovulation pain on the left as long as I can remember. I'm quite sure I've got a single baby in the belly, but there's just that tiny speck of wonder.
> 
> theresarhuebb -- I'm sorry you've had a horrible day. Try to take it easy (great advice! Wish I could take my own.). :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> LittleSpy- this was pure luck of the draw for us!! I have no genetic history of twins and was not on any fertility drugs. I am shocked! When I saw two sacs, I about passed out.
> 
> The only thing Ive read that may have contributed: I have been taking prenatals for months. I read that can increase chance, but no clue why. I am overweight and that is also a higher risk of having twins. Also I just started my cycle after being on depo for 5 years. MD's say that in the few months it takes your cycle to regulate you can release multiple eggs during ovulation. Who knows what it actually was though!!!Click to expand...

Congrats on your twins!! DH and I are hoping for twins ourselves! Fraternal twins run through maternal lines and skip a generation, and my maternal grandmother had twins, so it's my generations turn. We have an ultrasound on August 31st for viability/dating, and I'm hoping we might be able to tell then if there's two sacs or one.... :cloud9:


----------



## jcombs35

elohcin said:


> Is there anybody else here after multiple losses? I wish so badly that we could share the news, but I've learned it's better for me (emotionally) to keep quiet for a while...un-telling is hard business and support isn't always what people expect. (especially now after so many losses, people start getting really opinionated) So...we haven't told anyone except my chiro and two of my best friends who live on the other side of the country. ;) Our children don't know yet, either.
> 
> It's so hard...I wish that seeing a good ultrasound next week (praying!!) would put me at ease, but I know even then it doesn't mean anything for certain, as my next to last miscarriage, my baby died later on and we didn't know until almost the 2nd trimester. I just wish I still had "pregnancy innocence."
> 
> I pretty much demanded some bloodwork tomorrow so I will go in for that draw so we can already be ahead of the game when I go in on Thursday. That (seeing my old OB) is another thing I am having a bit of difficulty with. After my last 2 very natural pregnancies and births, I feel like I am mourning what I know is important for me and baby during this time all because my losses have caused me to "require" help, at least during the first trimester. Although if we can get this baby to stick, Lord-willing I will be leaving my OB and stick with birthing at home.

I don't have confirmed multiple losses, but I suspect I've had many, many chemicals. It always takes us 2-3 years to conceive (don't know why.) and I'm new to early testing. 

But I know what you mean about "un-telling" people, as I've told a few close people in my family that I was pregnant. (Usually once I know about it, it sticks, so I thought I was safe.) Now I've had to go back and tell people that I lost it. MIL was the harshest. She said it was a shame but she was glad I'm okay and healthy, but she just comes across as cold sometimes.

Having 3 other children, I'm just waiting for some dummy to say, "Well, you don't need any more anyways!" :growlmad:


----------



## jasmine2312

Congrats to everyone!!! Is it too late for me to join??? April 13! 

Very cautiously pregnant!!! Maybe this little one will stick!

:flower: :winkwink:


----------



## Ambivalent

I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:


Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx


----------



## SweetAngel84

jasmine2312 said:


> Congrats to everyone!!! Is it too late for me to join??? April 13!
> 
> Very cautiously pregnant!!! Maybe this little one will stick!
> 
> :flower: :winkwink:

Thats my edd too. Although I went to my initial check up today and when they did the u/s they couldn't really see anything. Makes me nervous.. Hope all goes well with your little bean :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Ambivalent said:


> I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx


so sorry Ambivalent :hugs: xxxx


----------



## CandyApple19

Im so sorry ambi....:-( I hope u have a sticky soon...

as for me, im just waiting in the carpark to go in for my scan....>_< Scared!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Ambivalent said:


> I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx

Noooo, I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

So sorry to ear ambivalent :hugs: I hope we see you back here with a sticky bean soon.

Jcombs, grrrr about your MIL. That's horrible.

I haven't had multiple losses, just one, and it's actually made us go the other way in telling. We never thought we'd tell anyone until the 12 week scan was over, and when I was mc we only told my brother and SIL as I needed his advice as he's a dr, and he told me not to say anything to rest of the family. One of my biggest regrets is going through that awful week without my parents and my sister for support. So this time we plan to tell our families soon. I'm 6 1/2 weeks, and we will tell them next Thursday. 

Feeling queasy again this morning :) went into the kitchen, caught a smell of I don't even know what, and was wrenching into the sink :haha: I'm happy I'm feeling sick more regularly now, which is insanity!


----------



## theresarhuebb

Ambivalent said:


> I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx

So so sorry hun wishing you all the luck in the near future come back soon Xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> had an absolute shit day today, wont go into it but soo scared im going to loose this baby! i was reduce to tears today by someone i dont even know! which has ended up with an arguement with oh! ive been soo stressed all day and came home and spent 3 hours cleaning i ahve cramp in my tummy ive not had for days some pain on the right im just so ready to cry right now i dunno what to do i just have a really bad feeling :'(
> 
> Loads of hugs, why do you think you will loose little one? is it because of the pains? I feel my pains have increased the more babies I've had xx
> Who ever that silly sod was, try and flush it out of your mind, you do not need any stress at the moment :hugs: hope you and your man haven't fallen out, and the argument is in the past now.
> 
> I wish I could give you a real cuddle :( :hugs:
> Hope you'll be OK Theresa xxxClick to expand...

yeh the pains i havent had cramp in a few days just those shooting pains which i only got at night and early in the morning! so after what ahppened yesterday then getting cramp afterwards. i guess i was just an emotional state yesterday becos of what happened when oh wasnt here it juts made him angry lol.... it was more of just petty words passed between us than an arguement! were strong as ever. lol mushy mushy!! 

i cant flush problem out as ill see this person in next two weeks sigh but i wont let it bother me.
thanks so much elaine id of loved a real hug was certainly needed xxx
hope your ok xxx


----------



## nimbec

Theresahub i'm so sorry your having a rough time :( (((hugs))) these blooming men have no idea what we are feeling and expect us still to be wonderwoman! grrrrr anyhow i'm pleased you are ok and cramps have stopped a bit. I'm sure you will be fine hun. If you are really worried maybe you could ask for an early scan?


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> had an absolute shit day today, wont go into it but soo scared im going to loose this baby! i was reduce to tears today by someone i dont even know! which has ended up with an arguement with oh! ive been soo stressed all day and came home and spent 3 hours cleaning i ahve cramp in my tummy ive not had for days some pain on the right im just so ready to cry right now i dunno what to do i just have a really bad feeling :'(
> 
> Loads of hugs, why do you think you will loose little one? is it because of the pains? I feel my pains have increased the more babies I've had xx
> Who ever that silly sod was, try and flush it out of your mind, you do not need any stress at the moment :hugs: hope you and your man haven't fallen out, and the argument is in the past now.
> 
> I wish I could give you a real cuddle :( :hugs:
> Hope you'll be OK Theresa xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeh the pains i havent had cramp in a few days just those shooting pains which i only got at night and early in the morning! so after what ahppened yesterday then getting cramp afterwards. i guess i was just an emotional state yesterday becos of what happened when oh wasnt here it juts made him angry lol.... it was more of just petty words passed between us than an arguement! were strong as ever. lol mushy mushy!!
> 
> i cant flush problem out as ill see this person in next two weeks sigh but i wont let it bother me.
> thanks so much elaine id of loved a real hug was certainly needed xxx
> hope your ok xxxClick to expand...

Aw not mushy at all, it is lovely to hear everything is great between you and your man :thumbup:

I'm glad your feeling a bit better today, and hope the person isn't as horrible next time you see him/her. But sounds like you will do well in not letting it bother you.
Big hugs, and everything is fine here thanks :D xx :hugs:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Ambivalent said:


> I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx

So very sorry to hear of your loss, and it being your third, loads of hugs. Hope when you feel up to trying again, it will not take long and everything will be ok xxx :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

So sorry ambivalent Hun :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Doggylover I have also told close family already so I can get support whatever happens x


----------



## ladyredlainey

doggylover said:


> So sorry to ear ambivalent :hugs: I hope we see you back here with a sticky bean soon.
> 
> Jcombs, grrrr about your MIL. That's horrible.
> 
> I haven't had multiple losses, just one, and it's actually made us go the other way in telling. We never thought we'd tell anyone until the 12 week scan was over, and when I was mc we only told my brother and SIL as I needed his advice as he's a dr, and he told me not to say anything to rest of the family. One of my biggest regrets is going through that awful week without my parents and my sister for support. So this time we plan to tell our families soon. I'm 6 1/2 weeks, and we will tell them next Thursday.
> 
> *Feeling queasy again this morning  went into the kitchen, caught a smell of I don't even know what, and was wrenching into the sink * I'm happy I'm feeling sick more regularly now, which is insanity!

I am the same in regards to the kitchen. The thing that gets me wrenching is the cat food now, O yuck!! lol, but trying to get my hubby to clear out the litter tray now :blush: cause I need to keep standing up to get some nicer smelling air lol.

Great to hear your happy with having your sickness more regular, I'm the same, I have a sickness feeling for about 10 mins a day lol! :wacko: no idea why so short, but the sense of smell now is crazy lol x


----------



## melissasbump

So sorry to hear your news Ambivalent, big hugs to you xx

I remember last time not being able to even open the fridge as it would make me throw up, not at that stage yet but its slowly getting worse day by day, i wretched for the 1st time this morning. 
I went to docs yesterday and got a note to say i shoud stop doing nights and 12 hour shifts at work, was the only way i could go about it as work are being less than understanding unsuprisingly. Am back at work tomorow, not looking forward to it.


----------



## nimbec

Ambivalent i'm so so sorry :( (((hugs))) to you!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to ear ambivalent :hugs: I hope we see you back here with a sticky bean soon.
> 
> Jcombs, grrrr about your MIL. That's horrible.
> 
> I haven't had multiple losses, just one, and it's actually made us go the other way in telling. We never thought we'd tell anyone until the 12 week scan was over, and when I was mc we only told my brother and SIL as I needed his advice as he's a dr, and he told me not to say anything to rest of the family. One of my biggest regrets is going through that awful week without my parents and my sister for support. So this time we plan to tell our families soon. I'm 6 1/2 weeks, and we will tell them next Thursday.
> 
> *Feeling queasy again this morning  went into the kitchen, caught a smell of I don't even know what, and was wrenching into the sink * I'm happy I'm feeling sick more regularly now, which is insanity!
> 
> I am the same in regards to the kitchen. The thing that gets me wrenching is the cat food now, O yuck!! lol, but trying to get my hubby to clear out the litter tray now :blush: cause I need to keep standing up to get some nicer smelling air lol.
> 
> Great to hear your happy with having your sickness more regular, I'm the same, I have a sickness feeling for about 10 mins a day lol! :wacko: no idea why so short, but the sense of smell now is crazy lol xClick to expand...

tut tut your not allowed to clean litter trays when pregnant lol. thats it make the hubby do the smelly stuff lmao! hehe 
thanks hun. oh will be here and a complaint has gone in about this person. my furture farther in law comes in handy at times lol xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hubby found something that said a preg woman can still clean litter tray if wearing gloves :rolleyes: lol! but I will make him do it, he can't say no to my pathetic faces :blush: :lol:

Great to hear a complaint has been made. Anyone who stresses and upsets a preggy woman should be shot! it's cruel xx


----------



## doggylover

dan-o said:


> Doggylover I have also told close family already so I can get support whatever happens x

Glad to know someone else is on the same train of thought :) if something does go wrong this time I think we (I) will take it do much worse than last time so I will need every one of my family there throughout.




ladyredlainey said:


> I am the same in regards to the kitchen. The thing that gets me wrenching is the cat food now, O yuck!! lol, but trying to get my hubby to clear out the litter tray now :blush: cause I need to keep standing up to get some nicer smelling air lol.
> 
> Great to hear your happy with having your sickness more regular, I'm the same, I have a sickness feeling for about 10 mins a day lol! :wacko: no idea why so short, but the sense of smell now is crazy lol x

Wet cat food makes me feel ill at the best of times! Luckily we switched our cat to dry food a while ago, so I don't have to worry about that now! 10 mins is great! Just long enough to know you are getting ms, but not ruining your day!!

So i am Just back from the drs. I got to see one of the drs I really like, I've seen her a few times before, and she is very lovely. She did all the blood pressure etc and she is doing my letter for the hospital. She said they will go off the date of my last period and that they will give me a scan at 11 weeks....so according to my last period date that will be in 2 weeks time! So we should have a scan in 2-3 weeks Instead of having to wait until the end of September!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Yey doggylover!!! thats much better!!! eek 11 weeks thats exciting i'm counting the days down!!!


----------



## doggylover

I can't wait! I'll really only be 8 weeks, and I think I implanted pretty late so they could put my dates back a bit, but either way I'll be over 7 weeks so HOPEFULLY will get to hear a little heartbeat! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;Once I have, I hope I relax a little!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Does anyone know how to make a logo for our group and then make it so if we click on it our thread is attached??

**Front page updated**


----------



## Kte

I know how to do the link for when you click on a pic but I'm on my iPad and can't explain it on there, sorry!, if no one else says i can post something later x


----------



## jcombs35

Ambivalent said:


> I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx

:cry::hugs: So sorry. Come on rainbows!!!


----------



## dollface85

Got a faint bfp at 11dpo, a stronger line 12dpo and this morning 13dpo BFP on a CB digi and plus!

Baby's due date is 4/28/13 which is a day after my hubby's bday! Hope this one sticks!


----------



## elohcin

Ambivalent said:


> I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx

I am so, so sorry. :( That makes me feel ill. I have had many losses in a short time as well, if you ever need to talk to someone who understands.


----------



## elohcin

doggylover said:


> I haven't had multiple losses, just one, and it's actually made us go the other way in telling. We never thought we'd tell anyone until the 12 week scan was over, and when I was mc we only told my brother and SIL as I needed his advice as he's a dr, and he told me not to say anything to rest of the family. One of my biggest regrets is going through that awful week without my parents and my sister for support. So this time we plan to tell our families soon. I'm 6 1/2 weeks, and we will tell them next Thursday.

Yes, people did know right away about our first one, and the support was okay. But as I had more, I found that what really seems to make a difference is whether or not those around you have experienced loss as well. If they haven't, it's definitely not the kind of support I've found I need, and it usually makes things harder to deal with because people say the wrong things (sometimes downright hurtful things), or they just say nothing at all and ignore the situation because it makes them uncomfortable...and sometimes I think that is the worst thing ever. Having people who have been there makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## CandyApple19

Hi girls. just to let u know ill be staying with u guys. our baby is perfect and were so happy.


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Ladies!!

I am over the moon....just returned from my ultrasound and everything looks great. :happydance: Go back next Friday to see and hear the heartbeat. Today is great day. :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

elohcin said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had multiple losses, just one, and it's actually made us go the other way in telling. We never thought we'd tell anyone until the 12 week scan was over, and when I was mc we only told my brother and SIL as I needed his advice as he's a dr, and he told me not to say anything to rest of the family. One of my biggest regrets is going through that awful week without my parents and my sister for support. So this time we plan to tell our families soon. I'm 6 1/2 weeks, and we will tell them next Thursday.
> 
> Yes, people did know right away about our first one, and the support was okay. But as I had more, I found that what really seems to make a difference is whether or not those around you have experienced loss as well. If they haven't, it's definitely not the kind of support I've found I need, and it usually makes things harder to deal with because people say the wrong things (sometimes downright hurtful things), or they just say nothing at all and ignore the situation because it makes them uncomfortable...and sometimes I think that is the worst thing ever. Having people who have been there makes all the difference in the world!Click to expand...

I agree 100%. Both my mum and my granny have experienced mc and lost a young baby, so they knew exactly how I felt. Although my MIL never has, which she said herself, she was still amazing throughout, as was my sister. I found some of my friends the worst. I felt I had to tell them as they always made jokes about when I would be pregnant, and knew if they said anything after I mc I would not handle it well. One of my closest friends called it "your incident" and three of them never mentioned it at all. I know it's hard for people who have no experience in that area, but I thought they could have handled it much better.

Just back from grocery shopping and bought a mound of fruit :) I am finding I need to snack almost constantly, so have made a huge fruit salad to dip into, and cut up loads of carrot sticks! Trying to be super healthy as its not really my nature to not eat junk food!!!


----------



## Lish123

LOL. I noticed I'm listed as April 30th. Do all the ladies waiting for dates get lumped in to the last day? Or do you guys already know something I don't? :haha:


----------



## AnnaB0407

LittleSpy said:


> AnnaB0407 said:
> 
> 
> Can I please join?? Expecting #1 w/ EDD April 30th! Got my BFP yesterday on an IC, confirmed this morning with FRER and a CB digi. I'm very excited!
> 
> Congrats!!
> Hey, we're not far from each other! I'm in Columbia. :thumbup: I have a couple friends in Charlotte. Kind of rare for me to see someone so close on BabyandBump!Click to expand...

Hi LittleSpy! I love it here in the Carolinas! I have been here for 5 years and hubs has been here since high school. Your daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## Bjs2005

Ambi...so sorry to hear your news. I wish you a speedy recovery and all the best in the future!! :hugs:

I went in for my scan yesterday and got to finally see the little bean! It was measuring at 6w6d with a heart rate of 133 bpm. This is my first and it was so neat to see the little flicker of the heart beat. :) This has helped me feel a lot more relieved about the pregnancy, and while I know bad things can still happen at least I know right now everything is okay! :cloud9: DH said I need to stop imagining and worrying about every little thing that _could_ go wrong because it will drive me and him insane. lol. Good advice I guess!
 



Attached Files:







Blueberry.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jcombs35

doggylover said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had multiple losses, just one, and it's actually made us go the other way in telling. We never thought we'd tell anyone until the 12 week scan was over, and when I was mc we only told my brother and SIL as I needed his advice as he's a dr, and he told me not to say anything to rest of the family. One of my biggest regrets is going through that awful week without my parents and my sister for support. So this time we plan to tell our families soon. I'm 6 1/2 weeks, and we will tell them next Thursday.
> 
> Yes, people did know right away about our first one, and the support was okay. But as I had more, I found that what really seems to make a difference is whether or not those around you have experienced loss as well. If they haven't, it's definitely not the kind of support I've found I need, and it usually makes things harder to deal with because people say the wrong things (sometimes downright hurtful things), or they just say nothing at all and ignore the situation because it makes them uncomfortable...and sometimes I think that is the worst thing ever. Having people who have been there makes all the difference in the world!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree 100%. Both my mum and my granny have experienced mc and lost a young baby, so they knew exactly how I felt. Although my MIL never has, which she said herself, she was still amazing throughout, as was my sister. I found some of my friends the worst. I felt I had to tell them as they always made jokes about when I would be pregnant, and knew if they said anything after I mc I would not handle it well. One of my closest friends called it "your incident" and three of them never mentioned it at all. I know it's hard for people who have no experience in that area, but I thought they could have handled it much better.
> 
> Just back from grocery shopping and bought a mound of fruit :) I am finding I need to snack almost constantly, so have made a huge fruit salad to dip into, and cut up loads of carrot sticks! Trying to be super healthy as its not really my nature to not eat junk food!!!Click to expand...

I've found people around this area tend to be kind of emotionally cold. I don't know if it's because living here is harder or what. Anyone I've told that has lived here just kinda says, "oh..." and even if they've had a miscarriage, they talk about it like it's what they had for supper yesterday...hmmmm....:shrug:

Candy, so happy your scan went well!! You had me worried for a minute cause I hadn't seen you.

Doing better today. This is so different from my first chemical because this time I knew I was pregnant. The last time, I had my "period" for a month, and never even thought to test. Just tried to wait it out, and when it didn't leave, I went to the doctor, who told me it was a chemical. Of course I was kind of sad, but this is so different because I knew about the pregnancy. I got excited at the thought of another baby. Some days I'm okay and others I'm downright depressed. I love having all the wonderful ladies on this site to talk to!:hugs:


----------



## AnnaB0407

ReadytoMum said:


> Add me please!! :cloud9:
> 
> EDD: April 26th!!
> 
> We have our first ultrasound for dating/viability on August 31st, so we should have a firm date by then! (Although I don't think it will change much, if at all)
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a bump buddy, if anyone is due around that time too and would like a buddy. :happydance:

Hi ReadytoMum, I would love to be your bump buddy! Is this your first? This is my first, EDD April 30th. I go to the Dr. On Tuesday for bloodwork. I have no idea what to expect. I hope they give me a dating/viability scan in a few weeks! It would calm the nerves.


----------



## doggylover

Bjs: that is such great news! Awesome scan picture, and so glad you got to hear the heartbeat! I'm sure you are on :cloud9:!!!

Jcombs: :hugs: I can't believe people would be so cold about losing a pregnancy, that is horrible. I'm glad you are feeling better today, and you know we are all here if you need us at any time.


----------



## pghgirl3

Bjs, so jealous! I can't wait for mine. Going in at 11 weeks. :). So cute!!!


----------



## lj2245

Wasn't going to post in here because I didn't want to get too ahead of myself but sod it :) 16th April is my Due Date! Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Ambivalent -- I'm so sorry. :hugs:

doggylover -- That's how I've felt about telling each time. If I do have a mc, I'm going to be way off my game (at work and socially) so I need people to know why I'm struggling. I know people don't like to hear bad news, but I'm selfish, I guess.

candyapple, TTC2308, and bjs2005 -- So glad your scans went well! :happydance:

AnnaB -- Thanks! I love the Carolinas, too, though I'm not a huge fan of Columbia. I grew up in Spartanburg and moved here for college and just kind of got stuck here with my job after I finished school. Hoping to make our way to the Asheville(ish) area in the next few years. :thumbup:

jcombs -- I remember you saying where you are and I do think the region could very well have something to do with it. There's so much tragedy in the mines and so many folks just trying to survive day to day. :cry: Doesn't make their lack of empathy okay, but it's just a cultural thing, I guess. :shrug: :hugs:

The only thing I can't tolerate without gagging at this point is brushing my teeth. :dohh: I've almost thrown up the last 2 mornings in a row because of it. I just keep telling myself I can't puke because if I do, I'm going to have to start all over brushing my teeth again! :haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

is everyone ok??? im so sorry to those having a difficult time right now! Me and rick could not be any more relieved at knowing our baby is ok this time, i was so terrified at my scan i was shaking...Once we got in i told her i was scared, She saw my notes...I showed her a little lump on my c section scar, so she turned the screen towards us...started scanning on this lump....and there she was, our tiny but healthy little bean!!! she zoomed right in on her and she looked like a little baby! we saw her heart bud, a strong sturdy heartbeat...we saw her yolk...it was wonderful and our sonographer was wonderful,let us see her for a little while she took measuremebts, said she looks perfect. we got two FREE pictures! and a copy of ultrasound report..<3<3<3<3 once i relaxed my body totally crashed,ive been struggling to sleep properly so im been snoozing all day...but i feel much better now! :-D 

Were really happy to be having our rainbow baby stay with us <3<3<3 im so happy to be able to stick with u all on here and not say goodbye like last time.

cant wait for our 13week scan either!! :-D xxxxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

.


CandyApple19 said:


> is everyone ok??? im so sorry to those having a difficult time right now! Me and rick could not be any more relieved at knowing our baby is ok this time, i was so terrified at my scan i was shaking...Once we got in i told her i was scared, She saw my notes...I showed her a little lump on my c section scar, so she turned the screen towards us...started scanning on this lump....and there she was, our tiny but healthy little bean!!! she zoomed right in on her and she looked like a little baby! we saw her heart bud, a strong sturdy heartbeat...we saw her yolk...it was wonderful and our sonographer was wonderful,let us see her for a little while she took measuremebts, said she looks perfect. we got two FREE pictures! and a copy of ultrasound report..<3<3<3<3 once i relaxed my body totally crashed,ive been struggling to sleep properly so im been snoozing all day...but i feel much better now! :-D
> 
> Were really happy to be having our rainbow baby stay with us <3<3<3 im so happy to be able to stick with u all on here and not say goodbye like last time.
> 
> cant wait for our 13week scan either!! :-D xxxxx

She you said :hugs: do you really think little tiny is a girl.? It sounds very like a girlie to me. So happy for you xx


----------



## jcombs35

LittleSpy said:


> jcombs -- I remember you saying where you are and I do think the region could very well have something to do with it. There's so much tragedy in the mines and so many folks just trying to survive day to day. :cry: Doesn't make their lack of empathy okay, but it's just a cultural thing, I guess. :shrug: :hugs:

Glad you understand what I'm saying. Given that it has a past of being a very poor state, with many living in poverty, with limited access to medical care, miscarriages were probably something they just got used to. They are a very strong people, but sometimes that strength isn't good. Especially when relating to someone who just lost a pregnancy!


----------



## CandyApple19

ladyredlainey said:


> .
> 
> 
> CandyApple19 said:
> 
> 
> is everyone ok??? im so sorry to those having a difficult time right now! Me and rick could not be any more relieved at knowing our baby is ok this time, i was so terrified at my scan i was shaking...Once we got in i told her i was scared, She saw my notes...I showed her a little lump on my c section scar, so she turned the screen towards us...started scanning on this lump....and there she was, our tiny but healthy little bean!!! she zoomed right in on her and she looked like a little baby! we saw her heart bud, a strong sturdy heartbeat...we saw her yolk...it was wonderful and our sonographer was wonderful,let us see her for a little while she took measuremebts, said she looks perfect. we got two FREE pictures! and a copy of ultrasound report..<3<3<3<3 once i relaxed my body totally crashed,ive been struggling to sleep properly so im been snoozing all day...but i feel much better now! :-D
> 
> Were really happy to be having our rainbow baby stay with us <3<3<3 im so happy to be able to stick with u all on here and not say goodbye like last time.
> 
> cant wait for our 13week scan either!! :-D xxxxx
> 
> She you said :hugs: do you really think little tiny is a girl.? It sounds very like a girlie to me. So happy for you xxClick to expand...

im swaying towards girl!!! things are vvv different to.my boys pregnancy!  
hehehe xx


----------



## jasmine2312

SweetAngel84 said:


> jasmine2312 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!! Is it too late for me to join??? April 13!
> 
> Very cautiously pregnant!!! Maybe this little one will stick!
> 
> :flower: :winkwink:
> 
> Thats my edd too. Although I went to my initial check up today and when they did the u/s they couldn't really see anything. Makes me nervous.. Hope all goes well with your little bean :)Click to expand...

SweetAngel84 - thank u and congrats!! Awe don't worry! Your little one only weighs a just a few grams right now and is safely nestled in there!! I'm sure he or she is just hard to spot and being a bit camera shy!!! I bet he/she and will show it's beautiful little face on your next ultrasound!! :happydance: keep us posted!!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

jasmine2312 said:


> SweetAngel84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasmine2312 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!! Is it too late for me to join??? April 13!
> 
> Very cautiously pregnant!!! Maybe this little one will stick!
> 
> :flower: :winkwink:
> 
> Thats my edd too. Although I went to my initial check up today and when they did the u/s they couldn't really see anything. Makes me nervous.. Hope all goes well with your little bean :)Click to expand...
> 
> SweetAngel84 - thank u and congrats!! Awe don't worry! Your little one only weighs a just a few grams right now and is safely nestled in there!! I'm sure he or she is just hard to spot and being a bit camera shy!!! I bet he/she and will show it's beautiful little face on your next ultrasound!! :happydance: keep us posted!!!Click to expand...


That's what my bf and I are hoping. So ready to see his/her little face. Will def. keep you posted. And congrats again :dance:


----------



## doggylover

I am going to end up weighing a million pounds...I am hungry ALL the time, and having a full stomach is what has stopped my nausea the last two days. I'm worried I'm going to get really fat!!! I am eating healthy stuff e.g. Whole wheat toast, fruit, carrot sticks (ok had some dip with them....) but it's so much more than I normally eat!!


----------



## CandyApple19

aslong as its not empty calories then ur ok, im eating more too and it tends to be a bit of junk....but im not too worried cos im only 93lbs anyways so i can do with a bit of weight :) i take all my vits and stuff too so i know im defo giving baby what it needs :)


----------



## ukgirl23

I have no worries of being over weight because although I am hungry all the time Im right of chocolate and sweets.. it makes me gag and doesnt even taste like chocolate anymore... im craving fruit and salads.... Although i can smell the fish and chip shop over the road... which i can never nirmally do.... and im seriously considering it lol  xx


----------



## doggylover

Glad to know I'm not the only one! I always feel less healthy over the summer when I'm off work as well, because I'm doing a lot of sitting around, so hopefully when I start back in two weeks I won't feel so bad about stuffing my face!

And candy, great news about your scan!


----------



## girlinyork

I fell really hard onto my knees. I'm trying not to worry but I can't help it


----------



## CandyApple19

what happened hun? are you ok???Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

I was walking through the bedroom and the duvet had fallen off the bed. I got my feet tangled in it and went flying. I landed on my knee and I felt the impact right up into my back :s


----------



## karolynca

:hugs: I am sorry you fell...please be carefull...I think you could rest a bit and take it easy from now until the end of the day.:hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks, I am :) My OH is waiting on me :)


----------



## doggylover

Oh girlinyork I hope you are ok!

Random q, but is the layout of the forum different for anyone else? Mine has completely changed and it's not as user friendly at all...


----------



## Mommyx1311

Hi ladies! 
How is everyone feeling? Tired and nauseous here :thumbup: So my ultrasound is next Thursday, bright and early in the AM I can't wait! But what have I been doing to pass the time away? POAS that's what lol....I need an intervention. I like what I'm seeing though lol Its just too funny though because I was never like this with my son. I used maybe 3 tests that was it! I must have used 15 already :dohh:. This is my test from a little while ago.
 



Attached Files:







6w4d.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elohcin

Awesome! My tests are looking similar....pretty much eradicating the control line. LOL


----------



## girlinyork

I want a frer but oh would kill me lol


----------



## Mommyx1311

Girlinyork just tell your OH peace of mind is priceless :)


----------



## girlinyork

Ahaha, todays digi should tide me over. I hope


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ladies

just a quick up date. I did end up mc on 8/7 at 4w3d....this stinks two mc in a row. first in april bligthed ovum at 11.5weeks and now this early mc. go on the 30th to talk to dr. about what is going on. weird i had 3 normal pregnancies with 3 big healthy babies now two :angel: but it will all be good... congrats to everyone else! enjoy those apirl babies!


----------



## girlinyork

Krissy485 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> just a quick up date. I did end up mc on 8/7 at 4w3d....this stinks two mc in a row. first in april bligthed ovum at 11.5weeks and now this early mc. go on the 30th to talk to dr. about what is going on. weird i had 3 normal pregnancies with 3 big healthy babies now two :angel: but it will all be good... congrats to everyone else! enjoy those apirl babies!

So sorry about your loss xx


----------



## elohcin

Krissy485 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> just a quick up date. I did end up mc on 8/7 at 4w3d....this stinks two mc in a row. first in april bligthed ovum at 11.5weeks and now this early mc. go on the 30th to talk to dr. about what is going on. weird i had 3 normal pregnancies with 3 big healthy babies now two :angel: but it will all be good... congrats to everyone else! enjoy those apirl babies!

I am so sorry to hear this. I am not sure if it helps or not, but I also had 3 healthy pregnancies before I had my most recent 5 losses. Turns out I likely have a thyroid issues- possibly autoimmune- that I ACQUIRED because of my pregnancies, so if you feel the need, it might be worth having your thyroid checked. I hate to see others have to experience so many losses. :(


----------



## Mommyx1311

:( so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies!! How is everyone? I am curious if anyone elses doctor did not do a blood test to confirm pregnancy. I know I am as I have done sooo many tests and all are very positives and lines have gotten very dark. I also have all the symptoms but I'm still nervous untill I have my scan because the doc didn't confirm with a blood test. With my last 3 I seen a different doctor and he always did bloods straight away. This doc did a whole antenatal appointment and did my first bloods. ( blood group, rubella titre etc.) I know I'm probably being silly but without that blood test I'm nervous. I have a dating scan in the next few weeks but I can see I'll be stressed untill then. Did anyone else not have a blood test??


----------



## soph77

Mine didn't. I told him I'd done 3 tests. I love my DR, after ttc for a long time with my LO he knows that if I say I am, then I AM!! Anyway he is just sending me for a dating scan next week then I go back to him.


----------



## kristyrich

soph77 said:


> Mine didn't. I told him I'd done 3 tests. I love my DR, after ttc for a long time with my LO he knows that if I say I am, then I AM!! Anyway he is just sending me for a dating scan next week then I go back to him.

Thankyou!! That's made me feel heaps better knowing I'm not the only one. I had just heard everyone say it was confirmed with bloods and lots have had betas done and I just thought hmmmm... I didn't lol. I guess if you have had lots of positives and no problems then there's no need for a blood test?! The doc gave me a referal for my dating scan and said to come back in four weeks and then she will give me my referals for the 12 week scan and the antenatal clinic at the hospital. I can't wait for my scan though just so I can see and put my mind at ease. :)


----------



## Jenn76

Krissy485 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> just a quick up date. I did end up mc on 8/7 at 4w3d....this stinks two mc in a row. first in april bligthed ovum at 11.5weeks and now this early mc. go on the 30th to talk to dr. about what is going on. weird i had 3 normal pregnancies with 3 big healthy babies now two :angel: but it will all be good... congrats to everyone else! enjoy those apirl babies!

:cry: :hugs: so sorry Krissy, FX that you get some answers on the 30th.



Ambivalent said:


> I'm leaving this thread. Game over, again. I lost it 2 days ago, making it my third loss in about 9 months. :cry:
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy babies. Good luck. Xx

Ambivalent so sorry to hear this :hugs: I hope yor doctor can do some tests and get some answers for you. 



Bjs2005 said:


> Ambi...so sorry to hear your news. I wish you a speedy recovery and all the best in the future!! :hugs:
> 
> I went in for my scan yesterday and got to finally see the little bean! It was measuring at 6w6d with a heart rate of 133 bpm. This is my first and it was so neat to see the little flicker of the heart beat. :) This has helped me feel a lot more relieved about the pregnancy, and while I know bad things can still happen at least I know right now everything is okay! :cloud9: DH said I need to stop imagining and worrying about every little thing that _could_ go wrong because it will drive me and him insane. lol. Good advice I guess!

Congrats Bjs! That's great that you have such a strong heartbeat this early. 



CandyApple19 said:


> is everyone ok??? im so sorry to those having a difficult time right now! Me and rick could not be any more relieved at knowing our baby is ok this time, i was so terrified at my scan i was shaking...Once we got in i told her i was scared, She saw my notes...I showed her a little lump on my c section scar, so she turned the screen towards us...started scanning on this lump....and there she was, our tiny but healthy little bean!!! she zoomed right in on her and she looked like a little baby! we saw her heart bud, a strong sturdy heartbeat...we saw her yolk...it was wonderful and our sonographer was wonderful,let us see her for a little while she took measuremebts, said she looks perfect. we got two FREE pictures! and a copy of ultrasound report..<3<3<3<3 once i relaxed my body totally crashed,ive been struggling to sleep properly so im been snoozing all day...but i feel much better now! :-D
> 
> Were really happy to be having our rainbow baby stay with us <3<3<3 im so happy to be able to stick with u all on here and not say goodbye like last time.
> 
> cant wait for our 13week scan either!! :-D xxxxx

Great scan Candy so happy for you!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi everyone,

Is it normal that your first appointment with the midwife is at your 12 week scan? I went to the doctors yesterday, no blood tests nothing :( I was told to wait for scan appointment.... I have at least six weeks to wait :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is it normal that your first appointment with the midwife is at your 12 week scan? I went to the doctors yesterday, no blood tests nothing :( I was told to wait for scan appointment.... I have at least six weeks to wait :(

mine is the same, I have to wait til October for the first appointment xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

doggylover said:


> I am going to end up weighing a million pounds...I am hungry ALL the time, and having a full stomach is what has stopped my nausea the last two days. I'm worried I'm going to get really fat!!! I am eating healthy stuff e.g. Whole wheat toast, fruit, carrot sticks (ok had some dip with them....) but it's so much more than I normally eat!!

I know what you mean by belly is huge purely from putting on weight some of it bloated but I've gained 4lbs already and always hungry still no sickness for me either.


----------



## theresarhuebb

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies!! How is everyone? I am curious if anyone elses doctor did not do a blood test to confirm pregnancy. I know I am as I have done sooo many tests and all are very positives and lines have gotten very dark. I also have all the symptoms but I'm still nervous untill I have my scan because the doc didn't confirm with a blood test. With my last 3 I seen a different doctor and he always did bloods straight away. This doc did a whole antenatal appointment and did my first bloods. ( blood group, rubella titre etc.) I know I'm probably being silly but without that blood test I'm nervous. I have a dating scan in the next few weeks but I can see I'll be stressed untill then. Did anyone else not have a blood test??

my doc didn't she knew what I was there for smiled gave me a peice of paper to take to reception picked my Emmas diary up and left. I see mw on Tuesday been 3-4 wks since I found out


----------



## poeticsong725

I want to join this group...
EDD 4/26/2013
But I'm special and can't figure it out.
Hi! *waves*:happydance:


----------



## MrsGreen12

Hello Ladies

Congrats to everyone on their BFPs! I would love to join this group, my rainbow baby is due to arrive April 23. H & H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## mummyconfused

Kristy I'm so so sorry. My heart goes out to you :(

Lish123 - you haven't give me a edd so I've put you under 'waiting on dates' which is under 30th :)

Candyapple - how exciting :)

AFM - ms seems to be reducing a little. I'm starving lol


----------



## ladyredlainey

I am so deeply sorry to hear of all the sweet babies who never made it. Lots of hugs to you all xxxx

I never got a blood test. The doctor was just shocked this one was my 5th. But each time I've told the doc they've taken my word xxx

I hate my preggy nose. I never get time to shower in the morning, so i need to wait until night time, but i stink!! :cry: everyone stinks!!. Now i can't stand my boobs i can't stand any part of me. My neck is even fatter thsn usual also. 

:cry: is anyone else feeling the same? 

I think I've eaten to much passed couple days so going to try and eat much smaller meals as i feel so uncomfortable. 


Hope you are all ok xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Carebearbaby

Hi Ladies I've been hiding all week as my spotting turned into a full on bleed. I had a scan yesterday and it was confirmed that I had miscarried. I am devestated, but despite the fact that it has taken 2 years and 1 Ivf with icsi to get my first ever bfp we are not ready to give up. 

I want to wish you all the best with your pregnancies and hopefully I'll be able to join you again in the not too distant future.:cry:


----------



## CandyApple19

im so sorry carebear...i hope the next one sticks <3<3<3<3


----------



## doggylover

MY BOOBS GREW!! now for those of you who have always had generous sized boobs this will be not very exciting, but all my life I have bee extremely flat chested...and since we found out I am pregnant I have been waiting for them to grow :haha: I wake up this morning and my pj top felt a little tight...have a wee look and a feel and they literally grew overnight! I've never been so happy! :haha: I'm now up to probably a reasonably sized B cup!!! I can't stop looking at them :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Carebearbaby said:


> Hi Ladies I've been hiding all week as my spotting turned into a full on bleed. I had a scan yesterday and it was confirmed that I had miscarried. I am devestated, but despite the fact that it has taken 2 years and 1 Ivf with icsi to get my first ever bfp we are not ready to give up.
> 
> I want to wish you all the best with your pregnancies and hopefully I'll be able to join you again in the not too distant future.:cry:


I'm so sorry Hun I kno how you feel I've been there twice but keep ur chin up it does get better :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Doggylover!! lmao! im still a happy 32A just more fuller  when i breastfeed they go upto a C. my partner prefers small boobs! :-D


----------



## nimbec

I'm so sorry for all the losses what a truly awful time ((hugs)) to you all!! 

Doggy that made me laugh out loud! I'm normally a nice size 32 c/d but they have already busted out of a dd - I'm only petite it looks like I've had a boob job lmao!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

My boobs are now in an F cup. I don't like it xx


----------



## doggylover

Candy my oh has always said he prefers them smaller as well :) but I don't think he'll be complaining now they have grown to the huge size of a b cup! I'd be perfectly happy if t hey went up to a C!

My SIL is normally a large B and when she was pregnant she went up to an E! She looked like she had had a boob job as well!!


----------



## ukgirl23

pmsl doggylover!! you are funny!! wait until you breast feed!! (if you plan to) 

Mine were DDs but im bursting over my cups so off to m&s I go and it'll be sports bras!! im too sore for underwire and frilly bits :( 

when I breast fed my kids my boobies went from DDs to Gs over night the night I had given birth... my boobies were so big the nurses had to wrap them in cotton wool and bandages while my mil popped out to get me new bras!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

O that sounded so sore ukgirl. My boobs went to a G briefly but eventually got to an E which I'm happy with.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> pmsl doggylover!! you are funny!! wait until you breast feed!! (if you plan to)
> 
> Mine were DDs but im bursting over my cups so off to m&s I go and it'll be sports bras!! im too sore for underwire and frilly bits :(
> 
> when I breast fed my kids my boobies went from DDs to Gs over night the night I had given birth... my boobies were so big the nurses had to wrap them in cotton wool and bandages while my mil popped out to get me new bras!!

Oh my goodness that sounds awful! I definitely plan on breast feeding, so I'm now excited (but worried!) that they could grow even more!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

they do grow more after birth and when you breast feed xx 

My OH just told me when he went to visit his mum the other day she asked him if our baby was the result of a split condom!!! omg how rude!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thry will grow bigger doggylover. But will eventually go back down in size. I only breastfed my youngrst for 8 months and went down to my E cup even before i stopped feeding.


----------



## CandyApple19

oh they'll grow! engorgement killls!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Ok maybe they can stay small- I don't want the pain!!

Ukgirl cannot believe MIL said that!! Unbelievably rude!! Even if she thought that (and why would she? You have other lo right?) why would you say it?!

How many of you ladies plan on breastfeeding? I must admit its one of the things I'm looking forward to the most, having my lo all to myself :) I just hope it works out for me....


----------



## ladyredlainey

I will be. Looking forward to it. But the pain can be awful to start with but you will feel amazingly proud of yourself when you push through it :happydance:. But if you need assistance don't be scared to ask xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I breast fed my other 2 kids so I hope to do the same here, I had problems with my first though, my ex husbands family called her fat and refused to let me breast feed her on demand so my milk dried up after I had a bad infection due to not being able to express the milk.. 

and with my son he didn't like the change in taste when my periods came back so he stopped at 6 months :(

I hope this time is better lol x

I know doggylover I said the same thing to my OH but its his mum so he didnt have much to say x


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh ukgirl, sounds like you are well shot of your ex husband and his family. Imagine not letting you feed a baby when it's hungry!!! That's absolute insanity, and so cruel for both you and dd.

I've heard that the first few weeks can be very painful, but my SIL breast fed last year, and my family will be very supportive of me, so I know their help is there, along with my health visitor (I hope!)


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl how rude!!!!!!!! Gosh my boobs are sore very full and i get tingling pains in them at the sides and around the nipple....anyone else get this? they are almost itchy.... 

I'm definately going to try and bf but omg i'm scared having heard all the horror stories! I'd love to do it and will be very disappointed if i'm not very good at it!!

I think i may get some questions about split condoms when we announce it to the world as its only close friends and familly who knew we were trying. We are not married yet but as i've had serious issues with menstrul cycles for many years ie no periods! We started trying last year and i'm thinking/hoping he's going to propose! we have talked about it many times and 2 nights ago his mom was sat with us and he piped up with would you get married with a bump???? eek i hope he asks! 

What are your thoughts on wedding day bumps? should i wait till after or just go for it? ASSUMING he asks of course LMAO!!!


----------



## kristyrich

I'm definately looking forward to breastfeeding! The engorgement is horrible but once everything settles down there is no more pain. I fed my second baby for nine months and loved it but unfortunately with the other 2 it was only 6 weeks. First time I just didn't get enough milk and with my son I had to stop feeding altogether because he was in intensive care with bronchilitis and could not feed :( as a result my milk just stopped and I was devastated. Though when he was well again he really enjoyed his bottle!!! Typical boy loving his food! Lol. I hope this time it all works out and I can breastfeed for at least 9 months :). Thanks to all the ladies for letting me know they also didn't have bloods to confirm. Seems there is actually quite a few of us and doctors probably just don't think it's necessary. I'm so sorry to all the lovely ladies who have had losses. I really wish I could give you a a real big hug. xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh nimbec that is so exciting!!!! I think a wedding day bump would be cute! But then again, having your lo at your wedding would be amazing as well. 

If someone asked me if the condom split I think I would be tempted to rely "why is that how your parents conceived you?" a rude answer for a rude question!


----------



## ladyredlainey

kristyrich said:


> I'm definately looking forward to breastfeeding! The engorgement is horrible but once everything settles down there is no more pain. I fed my second baby for nine months and loved it but unfortunately with the other 2 it was only 6 weeks. First time I just didn't get enough milk and with my son I had to stop feeding altogether because he was in intensive care with bronchilitis and could not feed :( as a result my milk just stopped and I was devastated. Though when he was well again he really enjoyed his bottle!!! Typical boy loving his food! Lol. I hope this time it all works out and I can breastfeed for at least 9 months :). Thanks to all the ladies for letting me know they also didn't have bloods to confirm. Seems there is actually quite a few of us and doctors probably just don't think it's necessary. I'm so sorry to all the lovely ladies who have had losses. I really wish I could give you a a real big hug. xx

I never managed long with my elder 3 because my family weren't supportive at all although my hubby was. With my youngest i was determined that i wanted to get to 6 months. But got to 8 months, so felt quite proud of myself. My periods came back when she was 9 months old. 

I'm not sure how the breastfeeding will go this time for me as my youngest is very clingy which worries me a bit as i was never comfortable feeding with my girls right beside me.but no sense worrying at the moment. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks doggylover and i LOVE that response!! hehe i wonder if i could find the balls to say it?!


----------



## kristyrich

=ladyredlainey 
That's awful that your family wasn't supportive but great that hubby was. I guess I'm very lucky that my partner is supportive of that too. That's fantastic that you got to 8 months!! You beat your goal of 6 months!! It's definately something to be proud of. I know I'm very proud for feeding my daughter as long as I did. I hope it all works out for you this time. My son is also very clingy as he's only 15 months but I think it should work out. I'm off to bed now. Soooo exhausted! I bet when I log on in the morning there will be about 10 pages to read. Lol. I'm sure I've missed heaps of posts due to the amount of ladies and posts we have. haha


----------



## lili24

Hi ladies please can I be added to the list.. Due 30th April :) thanks x


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover I'm too chicken to ever say anything like that to her!! I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking that its rude though! 

8 months is amazing to get to!! I must admit when I was breast feeding my other two I was shy at first but after a few days I just started whacking my boobies out whenever they were hungry.. except at the mil of course!! I wont let anyone do that to me or my baby again. I was 18 at the time though so not really much of a backbone lol...


----------



## melissasbump

Im getting married in 5 weeks time so dont know if il have a bump as such more like bloat! Lol


----------



## liams_mom

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies!! How is everyone? I am curious if anyone elses doctor did not do a blood test to confirm pregnancy. I know I am as I have done sooo many tests and all are very positives and lines have gotten very dark. I also have all the symptoms but I'm still nervous untill I have my scan because the doc didn't confirm with a blood test. With my last 3 I seen a different doctor and he always did bloods straight away. This doc did a whole antenatal appointment and did my first bloods. ( blood group, rubella titre etc.) I know I'm probably being silly but without that blood test I'm nervous. I have a dating scan in the next few weeks but I can see I'll be stressed untill then. Did anyone else not have a blood test??

Since I'd been pregnant before, they didn't think bloods were necessary.. Fortunately I have a friend that is an OBGYN that did it for me and the numbers were all very normal for where I am now :) I would either find another dr. that will give you what you need to feel grounded or go back to this one and *request* that you have your bloods done.:growlmad:


----------



## Jenn76

Carebearbaby said:


> Hi Ladies I've been hiding all week as my spotting turned into a full on bleed. I had a scan yesterday and it was confirmed that I had miscarried. I am devestated, but despite the fact that it has taken 2 years and 1 Ivf with icsi to get my first ever bfp we are not ready to give up.
> 
> I want to wish you all the best with your pregnancies and hopefully I'll be able to join you again in the not too distant future.:cry:

:cry: :hugs: Sorry to hear this Carebear. I'm glad to hear you are going to try again. I did IVF too and I know what an emotional roller coaster that is. We took three years to finally get our BFP. Good Luck with your next round. Hopefully your RE will be able to find a protocol that will give you a sticky bean.



doggylover said:


> MY BOOBS GREW!! now for those of you who have always had generous sized boobs this will be not very exciting, but all my life I have bee extremely flat chested...and since we found out I am pregnant I have been waiting for them to grow :haha: I wake up this morning and my pj top felt a little tight...have a wee look and a feel and they literally grew overnight! I've never been so happy! :haha: I'm now up to probably a reasonably sized B cup!!! I can't stop looking at them :rofl:

:rofl: congrats! Man this is my first and I am a DD I was hoping they wouldn't grow. Now after reading all the ladies responses to this I think I better go shopping. :dohh:



nimbec said:


> Ukgirl how rude!!!!!!!! Gosh my boobs are sore very full and i get tingling pains in them at the sides and around the nipple....anyone else get this? they are almost itchy....
> 
> I'm definately going to try and bf but omg i'm scared having heard all the horror stories! I'd love to do it and will be very disappointed if i'm not very good at it!!
> 
> I think i may get some questions about split condoms when we announce it to the world as its only close friends and familly who knew we were trying. We are not married yet but as i've had serious issues with menstrul cycles for many years ie no periods! We started trying last year and i'm thinking/hoping he's going to propose! we have talked about it many times and 2 nights ago his mom was sat with us and he piped up with would you get married with a bump???? eek i hope he asks!
> 
> What are your thoughts on wedding day bumps? should i wait till after or just go for it? ASSUMING he asks of course LMAO!!!

I started TTC 3 years ago before I was married and we always said we would get married if we got pregnant but I always hoped he would just propose took him a couple years but he finally did. We got married last April. I use to tell him that if I got pregnant that the baby would have my last name. That worked. Lol!




melissasbump said:


> Im getting married in 5 weeks time so dont know if il have a bump as such more like bloat! Lol

Congrats on getting married!


----------



## jcombs35

I know what you all mean about not getting breast feeding support! I started out breastfeeding our oldest, and hubby was supportive. However, I really had no clue what I was doing, and didn't give it enough time. Then I realized that whenever we went visiting at a relative's house, I usually ended up getting sent to a room by myself. I was still trying to master getting him latched on under a blanket without anyone seeing everything. I had severe post partum on top of it, so being sent to a room by myself just added to it, and I gave up after only 2 weeks.


----------



## cre8ing

It's quite busy in here and I will try to catch up a bit. I just got my 1st BFP on Monday and am very excited and trying to figure this all out. My EDD is 4/23/13.


----------



## Mommyx1311

Im really hoping to be able to breastfeed my next LO for more than 2 months (that's as far as I got with DS:cry:) I know more about it now so this time I feel more prepared.


----------



## SunnyMom

EDD April 21, 2013!
Waiting for my U/S for gender. :)


----------



## mummyconfused

After 7 losses :( we are down to 156 :hugs: very sad! NO MORE LADIEA THAT'S AN ORDER


----------



## dan-o

It's awful that so many get lost along the way :( I've been there myself 3 times now and it's so hard.


----------



## theresarhuebb

i bottle fed my 1st bf my 2nd till 13 months and juts finished feeding my son of 13/14 months also. i qualified as a bf peer too :)

those who want to bf and havent tried yet. 
no one tells you the truth about breast feeding! you hear horror stories as some of you ahve mentioned, infact there not horror stories its reality :( 
because you and your baby ahve to learn to bf its takes longer and harder and its soo exhuasting too! 
with correct latching and support form your hv and mw and ppl at the hospital you can get through the pain, tiredness and successfuly bf :) 
remember to state on your notes youd like to try breast feeding that way you can get it started as soon as possible! 

its an amazing bond to have, when youve passed the first few difficult months its becomes 2nd nature the confidence will come when you have the confidence to feed in the house. youll learn ways to discreet feeding.
what some ppl dont realise is bf babies gain weight pretty fast (chubby) but by six months this changes they slow waaaayy down. which is why bottle fed babies weigh more at 7-8 months

any questions or help im sure those who have bf and i will be able to enlighten you with some info and answers :)


----------



## theresarhuebb

mummyconfused said:


> After 7 losses :( we are down to 156 :hugs: very sad! NO MORE LADIEA THAT'S AN ORDER


im not going anywhere yet! im sure well all try :D x


----------



## theresarhuebb

well... still waiting for some pregnancy symptoms only thing i seem to have is niggly pains on right side :( nothing painful im fed up with this 12 wk wait! mw on tuesday cant come quick enough!!!


----------



## jcombs35

mummyconfused said:


> After 7 losses :( we are down to 156 :hugs: very sad! NO MORE LADIEA THAT'S AN ORDER

Maybe since this group is soooo full, it is going to seem like there is a lot of losses. I sure hope there aren't any more!!


----------



## elohcin

I am so looking forward to more breastfeeding. This is my first pregnancy (since my first child was born) that I'm not breastfeeding through...actually it's the first time in 6.5 years that I'm not breastfeeding (and the first time in 4.5 years the I'm not breastfeeding at least 2!). So it feels very strange...and it wasn't intended to be this way, but after my ectopic surgery, my son stopped because I physically couldn't nurse him. So it was sad that it ended that way. :( One thing I do look forward to this time is getting a "fresh" start. I've been dealing with thrush off and on for like 3 years, but I recently got on top of it- hopefully for good- and it will be nice to start BF'ing again without having to always worry about it.

I am also working on LLL Leadership. Anybody else do that?


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> i bottle fed my 1st bf my 2nd till 13 months and juts finished feeding my son of 13/14 months also. i qualified as a bf peer too :)
> 
> those who want to bf and havent tried yet.
> no one tells you the truth about breast feeding! you hear horror stories as some of you ahve mentioned, infact there not horror stories its reality :(
> because you and your baby ahve to learn to bf its takes longer and harder and its soo exhuasting too!
> with correct latching and support form your hv and mw and ppl at the hospital you can get through the pain, tiredness and successfuly bf :)
> remember to state on your notes youd like to try breast feeding that way you can get it started as soon as possible!
> 
> its an amazing bond to have, when youve passed the first few difficult months its becomes 2nd nature the confidence will come when you have the confidence to feed in the house. youll learn ways to discreet feeding.
> what some ppl dont realise is bf babies gain weight pretty fast (chubby) but by six months this changes they slow waaaayy down. which is why bottle fed babies weigh more at 7-8 months
> 
> any questions or help im sure those who have bf and i will be able to enlighten you with some info and answers :)

It was the lovely Theresa that helped me continue on with bfing with tips and suggestions :hugs: xx great to hear you have your boobs back again now lol you really done amazing :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/08/18/72be2db483f5e533fe9f6a89d33341fb.gif[/IM G]
[/URL]

this is the link to add to your signature if you want the glitter logo just take out the space


----------



## dan-o

Great banner mummy confused! You're a star for sorting all this out!

(Sorry if this sounds thick) but what is a munchkin tho?


----------



## Maria1234

Hi lady's
I'm Maria and I've just found out today that I'm pregnant with my 2nd.... Still sinking in a we only decided last month to start trying: by date of last period I am due around 30th April.
An looking forward to getting to know you all
Xx


----------



## Maria1234

Hi lady's
I'm Maria and I've just found out today that I'm pregnant with my 2nd.... Still sinking in a we only decided last month to start trying: by date of last period I am due around 30th April.
An looking forward to getting to know you all
Xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi Maria

Welcome :) and congratulations on the exciting news!

Carmen. xx


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi everyone! I found out yesterday that I was pregnant! It's so crazy and I can't get over how it all happened.

I had been trying for a baby with my husband for over a year. I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier this year. I knew it was going to be a very long journey. I had scheduled to go to a specialist on September 24th to see what we could do about helping me get pregnant. Then I found out yesterday that I was pregnant thanks to the digital test.

I couldn't believe it. 

I'm thinking that I am looking at a April 21st or so due date. My first appointment is September 4th.

Right now I'm a basket of nerves. I keep thinking...is this real? Am I really pregnant? Is it a chemical pregnancy? What if I miscarry?


----------



## gonnabamom

Carebearbaby said:


> Hi Ladies I've been hiding all week as my spotting turned into a full on bleed. I had a scan yesterday and it was confirmed that I had miscarried. I am devestated, but despite the fact that it has taken 2 years and 1 Ivf with icsi to get my first ever bfp we are not ready to give up.
> 
> I want to wish you all the best with your pregnancies and hopefully I'll be able to join you again in the not too distant future.:cry:

I'm so sorry, I know the dissapointment is heartbreaking. Wishing you a sticky bean in the very near future.:hugs:

Ambivalent, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope you get a :bfp: very soon


----------



## gonnabamom

Hi Ghinspire, Well done and congratulations. I found out a week ago and I'm still in the amaze phase. I get little flurries of excitement from time to time and then now and again I have to remind myself that it's real. 

Excited for you:happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks for the sigi mommy :) 

Welcome all newbies and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone's ok i'm suffering with horrid nausea today no actual sick but sooooo queesy :(


----------



## gonnabamom

Welcome Maria and congratulations.:flower:


----------



## gonnabamom

mummyconfused said:


> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/08/18/72be2db483f5e533fe9f6a89d33341fb.gif[/IM G]
> [/URL]
> 
> this is the link to add to your signature if you want the glitter logo just take out the space[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the logo but can't seem to get it on my signature?!! What am I doing wrong. Help please:dohh:


----------



## nimbec

gonna have you taken the space out at the end? Also check you havent got too many lines of things...click on the preview sig and it will tell you whats wrong with it.


----------



## scuffer

Hello! Can I join? Mine is due 9th April, though all my babies have been +10 days so I fully expect it to arrive on the 19th!


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec i feel so sick all the time too but not puking which is good... I moaned last week about not feeling sick yet... this is less fin than I thought haha xx


----------



## nimbec

haha yes i know i was moaning about no sickness a few weeks ago too lol it s agood think but omg i feel totally YUK!! how many weeks are you?


----------



## doggylover

mummyconfused said:


> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/08/18/72be2db483f5e533fe9f6a89d33341fb.gif
> 
> 
> this is the link to add to your signature if you want the glitter logo just take out the space

Awesome thanks mummy!!

In terms of breastfeeding- my aunt has a 2 1/2 week old and in the hospital they told her he had lost too much weight nd they wanted to formula feed. I think if that had been a first time mom they would have said yes,mand that would have hindered the breast feeding.luckily my aunt has two others and she said no straight away, and of course he is fine. I was shocked that they would recommend stopping bf for no real reason.

Now, remember when I said I wished I would feel sick and you all told me I was an idiot?? You were right.

Ukgirl, I am same as you! How foolish we were!!!

I feel awful!!! And very sorry for myself. I haven't actually been sick (unlike my dog who just vomited on the carpet :haha:) but I feel so nauseous.


----------



## ukgirl23

Urh I know! I cant even think about peanut butter.. it makes me heave and feel gross I saw it in sainsburys today and I had to get out of there haha.. Im 6 weeks on tuesday.. almost half way through the worst bit... When is your edd? Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I too feel very sorry for myself.. yesterday I cried into my bowl of cereal because I knew afterwards I would feel sick.... :( I cry a lot these days and fall asleep randomly.. trying not to yawn in social situations is hard!!


----------



## nimbec

me too me too my oh wants me to join him and the boys for a drink at local tonight at 9pm - ugh i'll be asleep by then or heaving at the bar! plus the thought of water doesnt excite me lol !! i'll go though as i don't want to let him down!!


----------



## LittleSpy

kristyrich -- My doc doesn't do blood tests to confirm pregnancy. In fact, if I remember correctly with dd, the very first thing I do is pee in a cup (I don't know that they even test for hcg in the urine), and then get an ultrasound. :thumbup:

krissy485 -- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

carebearbaby -- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, too. :hugs: 

bitsysarah -- I'm in the US, but I didn't have any kind of appointment at all with dd until 12 weeks 3 days. :thumbup: Same doctor, but they're seeing me at 7 weeks 4 days this time. :shrug:

mummyconfused -- I've been laughing at myself this whole past week because I'll be starving and craving certain foods and on the verge of puking at the same time. :dohh: So weird.

doggylover -- Congrats on your boobs! I'm jealous. I'm a normal C/D cup but they hardly grow at all during pregnancy (and I had supply issues with dd so I guess my boobs just suck).

I'm planning on breastfeeding despite the enormous amount of trouble I had with dd. We started off on the wrong foot when the lactation consultant at the hospital "didn't realize" I was there. :dohh: I had a terrible supply and she refused to nurse (probably because of my terrible supply). But even then, I busted my ass to increase my supply and finally produced an average of about 15oz/day. So I kept on pumping until she was 5 months. She nursed beautifully from 3-4 months but suddenly began refusing again at 4 months. I too suffered badly with PPD, and stopped pumping when I started taking medication for it the day she turned 5 months old. I hope to at least partially breastfeed this one for at least 12 months. I'm equipped SO much more knowledge than I was the first time. I'm even going to have a supplemental nursing system ready to use in case I'm told baby is losing too much weight (which is what I was told with Maisie). I'm going to start off with no supplements to see what happens. Just remember, it doesn't have to be all or nothing! It's okay to breastfeed and supplement if breastfeeding doesn't quite work out the way you planned. :thumbup:

I had my baby gender dream last night! Boy! My first baby dream was right with dd. I guess we'll see in a couple months.


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover lol at you! The nausea is horrid isnt it? Im at work at mo sucking sherbet lemons but still feel nausea 
mummy thanks fir the sig il try and sort it tomorrow when not on my phone


----------



## theresarhuebb

LittleSpy said:


> kristyrich -- My doc doesn't do blood tests to confirm pregnancy. In fact, if I remember correctly with dd, the very first thing I do is pee in a cup (I don't know that they even test for hcg in the urine), and then get an ultrasound. :thumbup:
> 
> krissy485 -- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:
> 
> carebearbaby -- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, too. :hugs:
> 
> bitsysarah -- I'm in the US, but I didn't have any kind of appointment at all with dd until 12 weeks 3 days. :thumbup: Same doctor, but they're seeing me at 7 weeks 4 days this time. :shrug:
> 
> mummyconfused -- I've been laughing at myself this whole past week because I'll be starving and craving certain foods and on the verge of puking at the same time. :dohh: So weird.
> 
> doggylover -- Congrats on your boobs! I'm jealous. I'm a normal C/D cup but they hardly grow at all during pregnancy (and I had supply issues with dd so I guess my boobs just suck).
> 
> I'm planning on breastfeeding despite the enormous amount of trouble I had with dd. We started off on the wrong foot when the lactation consultant at the hospital "didn't realize" I was there. :dohh: I had a terrible supply and she refused to nurse (probably because of my terrible supply). But even then, I busted my ass to increase my supply and finally produced an average of about 15oz/day. So I kept on pumping until she was 5 months. She nursed beautifully from 3-4 months but suddenly began refusing again at 4 months. I too suffered badly with PPD, and stopped pumping when I started taking medication for it the day she turned 5 months old. I hope to at least partially breastfeed this one for at least 12 months. I'm equipped SO much more knowledge than I was the first time. I'm even going to have a supplemental nursing system ready to use in case I'm told baby is losing too much weight (which is what I was told with Maisie). I'm going to start off with no supplements to see what happens. Just remember, it doesn't have to be all or nothing! It's okay to breastfeed and supplement if breastfeeding doesn't quite work out the way you planned. :thumbup:
> 
> I had my baby gender dream last night! Boy! My first baby dream was right with dd. I guess we'll see in a couple months.

aw yey glad im not the only gender dream predictor lol. with my daughters. i dreamt within the first twelve weeks they were girls but always in my dreams for them there was a blonde girl around two years old short blonde hair and id never see there faces. with my son also in first 12wks i dreamt i was bf a baby boy lol and all 3 were right!.... last night i had a weird dream dreamt i gave a little boy away by mistake he was 1 :/ disturbing i thought lol x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thats me added the wee siggy thingy lol! it brightens it up lovely :thumbup:

xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

aw i cant make mine look jazzi! :( got mu april munckin tho :)


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies, got my bfp, works out im 5+3 weeks pregnant and due april 21st with my second and so excited and nervous. Although my dd is only 14 months iv forgotten wat pregnancy was like and foumd out much later with her. Iv been gettin slight cramps not painful but niggly. And omg r my boobs.tender. But other than that feeling good. Is the cramps normal. H&h 9months ladies x


----------



## teenmommy1023

My baby's due date is April 16th!


----------



## Sparkles237

I'm due 20th April


----------



## kealz194

I cannot.for the life of me figure out how to put this on my signiture? Please help? X


----------



## ghinspire22

kealz194 said:


> I cannot.for the life of me figure out how to put this on my signiture? Please help? X

You go to the User CP and where it says edit signature. Then you copy and paste the code that it gives you.


----------



## ghinspire22

So you want to hear something silly? I feel crazy for admitting this but today I was lying on the couch and I sneezed. It made my ab muscles tense a little and I felt a twinge for like a second. I then started to panic. I thought that I seriously could cause a miscarriage from sneezing. I seriously feel like I am losing my mind.

I mean I know that can't be possible right? There is no way a human sneeze can kill your baby...

I guess being pregnant for only 4 weeks makes me panic over everything.


----------



## theresarhuebb

ghinspire22 said:


> So you want to hear something silly? I feel crazy for admitting this but today I was lying on the couch and I sneezed. It made my ab muscles tense a little and I felt a twinge for like a second. I then started to panic. I thought that I seriously could cause a miscarriage from sneezing. I seriously feel like I am losing my mind.
> 
> I mean I know that can't be possible right? There is no way a human sneeze can kill your baby...
> 
> I guess being pregnant for only 4 weeks makes me panic over everything.

aww bless ya lol im sure you cant xx


----------



## kealz194

I.got that a few days before i found.out i.was pregnant. I also get it when.i sit for a period of time and then get up... lol its not silly tho.... it is worrying¡ please excuse all the full stops. I hate my phone x


----------



## ghinspire22

I mean I know that women vomit and clench their abs when they are morning sick and that doesn't jar the baby. I am just losing my mind. Please ignore me and my crazy.


----------



## mummyconfused

I'm glad you all like it :) we needed something. What I love is, if people are curiously and the click on our banner it will take them to our thread :) I'm so excited over silly things lo


Welcome newbies xxx


----------



## kealz194

Is this your 1st? It can be so scary when you.dont know what your feeling. This is.my second and i.still google every twinge. Dont worry u are not alone lol x


----------



## mummyconfused

161 wow our page is filling up :) so exciting. 

Updated first page! Link to our manner is on bottom of first page!


----------



## mummyconfused

kealz194 said:


> Is this your 1st? It can be so scary when you.dont know what your feeling. This is.my second and i.still google every twinge. Dont worry u are not alone lol x

This is my third and I'm still scared of the unknown and googling things lol


----------



## mummyconfused

ghinspire22 said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> I cannot.for the life of me figure out how to put this on my signiture? Please help? X
> 
> You go to the User CP and where it says edit signature. Then you copy and paste the code that it gives you.Click to expand...

But take out the space between IM G and the end


----------



## jcg0506

I'm due April 11, at least by my own calculations. I had a mc before my first and i panic over everything too.


----------



## malia

I ordered some cheapie pregnancy tests on ebay today, which I know is mental, but I feel like I need reassurance that the baby really is in there :blush:


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel like I could pee on those tests everyday to know that it is there but I don't have the money for that right now. I just have to trust that it is there. I am just so paranoid. What if I start bleeding and having bad cramps? 

Right now I feel nausea and have some headaches and my nipples are super tender. I feel like that is a good sign right?


----------



## soph77

Did I just have a brain fart, or did the name of this thread change?


----------



## RomaTomato

soph77 said:


> Did I just have a brain fart, or did the name of this thread change?

It did indeed change :)


----------



## soph77

RomaTomato said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Did I just have a brain fart, or did the name of this thread change?
> 
> It did indeed change :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I was worried pg brain had settled in early! Who am I kidding, I never lost pg brain - it just turned into baby brain from my last pregnancy!


----------



## mummyconfused

soph77 said:


> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Did I just have a brain fart, or did the name of this thread change?
> 
> It did indeed change :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I was worried pg brain had settled in early! Who am I kidding, I never lost pg brain - it just turned into baby brain from my last pregnancy!Click to expand...

A few weeks back and few of the ladies and I thought we needed a name and banner. And April munchkins was the most popular. If you would like the banner on your signature too the link is on the first page :)


----------



## AprilBaby1

I found out on my birthday that my husband and I are expecting our first child. :happydance: I really haven't started celebrating just yet... I feel like I need to go to the doctor first to make sure everything is fine. They don't have people come in until they are 8 weeks along, so I don't get to see anything until Sept. 10th. It seems like forever!!! We are going to tell our parents next weekend but wait for a bit to tell co-workers and friends.

When did you guys start telling friends?:happydance:


----------



## ladykara

ghinspire22 said:


> I feel like I could pee on those tests everyday to know that it is there but I don't have the money for that right now. I just have to trust that it is there. I am just so paranoid. What if I start bleeding and having bad cramps?
> 
> Right now I feel nausea and have some headaches and my nipples are super tender. I feel like that is a good sign right?

I brought 15 for £2 off eBay with free postage, as I am a POAS obsessive, and yes headaches and sore nipples are very normal x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Good morning

Welcome and congratulations to the new ladies :hugs:

I am really wishing the 13th of sept would hurry up, so I can get this scan, the dreams I have been having recently have made me wake in tears :( 

My preggy nose seems to be so much stronger now than before, I felt sick all day yesterday and I have still not stepped foot in the kitchen yet lol! hubby thankfully did the breakfast for our girlies this morning. I can not face the kitchen at all :blush: :lol:

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday, we are getting a new washing machine today, which will be arriving anytime now till lunch time, so looking forward to testing it out :happydance: .......sad eh! hahahaha xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

Happy 8 weeks bump buddyy!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

And to you Kat :hugs: :happydance: xx


----------



## doggylover

Ladies I am jealous of your 8 weeks!!!

I have been out for dinner that last two nights and both times home about midnight. I am exhausted..I almost fell alseep at the dinner table last night.

Haven't started feeling sick today....but am having twingey cramps instead.


----------



## ukgirl23

I am also jealous at your 8 weeks lol... I wish the 12 week mark would hurry up!! 

I wouldn't dare go out for dinner now, I'm queasy all the time :( even when I eat, although when I have food I can't stop eating, I think okay little and often and before you know it I've eaten a whole tray of smoked shredded chicken from the chinese along with rice and bbq sauce covered chips!! I do myself no favors! 

by the way.. is anyone else having major greasy hair?? like a day after washing it you look like you've spent the day working in a chip shop?? lol


----------



## doggylover

Haha my hair is always like that, it's ridiculously greasy!

Yeah I also need to eat little and often. Although I basically ate a whole pig last night. I'm still full now!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I keep trying to eat normally, like 3 meals a day, but it is just to much at the one time, and I suffer for it lol, especially the night before last, I had a Chinese snack meal (not even a full sized meal) and was utterly stuffed, and felt so sick the next morning xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I can not believe a week ago I was complaining that I had no MS.. I regret it now like everyone said I would! lol I read that lemons are good for MS like putting a slice of lemon in your mouth when you are cooking foods which make you feel ill or there are smells, it is meant to stop it. And last time I was pregnant, with my son, Sprite saved my life. It knocked out most of the queasiness. So I'll be off to buy that soon :(


----------



## Smanderson

Hi all :wave: 

Can i join? I, due April 19th (i think), am waiting for a dating scan as possible am further along due to extra long cycle last month.....so excited about it all and loving the forums meeting other mums to be. This is our first so its great to have extra support and i love seeing how you are all doing xxx

:dust:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> I can not believe a week ago I was complaining that I had no MS.. I regret it now like everyone said I would! lol I read that lemons are good for MS like putting a slice of lemon in your mouth when you are cooking foods which make you feel ill or there are smells, it is meant to stop it. And last time I was pregnant, with my son, Sprite saved my life. It knocked out most of the queasiness. So I'll be off to buy that soon :(

Good tips! Plus I love lemons so won't be a hardship!

Congrats and welcome smanderson!


----------



## girlinyork

ukgirl23 said:


> I am also jealous at your 8 weeks lol... I wish the 12 week mark would hurry up!!
> 
> I wouldn't dare go out for dinner now, I'm queasy all the time :( even when I eat, although when I have food I can't stop eating, I think okay little and often and before you know it I've eaten a whole tray of smoked shredded chicken from the chinese along with rice and bbq sauce covered chips!! I do myself no favors!
> 
> by the way.. is anyone else having major greasy hair?? like a day after washing it you look like you've spent the day working in a chip shop?? lol

My hair has never been stronger or shinier. It's awesome!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am still in the phase that I don't believe that it is real. I woke up this morning and want to take another test because I want to make sure that everything is still in there. I want to make sure that everything is ok. Is it bad that I feel like this right now?


----------



## girlinyork

I'm still testing with ICs every day LOL


----------



## ukgirl23

girlinyork said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> I am also jealous at your 8 weeks lol... I wish the 12 week mark would hurry up!!
> 
> I wouldn't dare go out for dinner now, I'm queasy all the time :( even when I eat, although when I have food I can't stop eating, I think okay little and often and before you know it I've eaten a whole tray of smoked shredded chicken from the chinese along with rice and bbq sauce covered chips!! I do myself no favors!
> 
> by the way.. is anyone else having major greasy hair?? like a day after washing it you look like you've spent the day working in a chip shop?? lol
> 
> My hair has never been stronger or shinier. It's awesome!Click to expand...


I love your siggy!! I keep calling bean my april baby blossom!! how did you make it? xx


----------



## Smanderson

ghinspire22 said:


> I am still in the phase that I don't believe that it is real. I woke up this morning and want to take another test because I want to make sure that everything is still in there. I want to make sure that everything is ok. Is it bad that I feel like this right now?


Ghunspire22, I have taken about 10 tests so far, all BFP and i STILL want to take more LOL. DH thinks im nute keep taking them but the only one that makes be believe it is the CB digi (typical the most expensive one) but it tells you how far you are....mine changed from 1-2 to 2-3 in a week which made me feel better... :hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

Smanderson said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am still in the phase that I don't believe that it is real. I woke up this morning and want to take another test because I want to make sure that everything is still in there. I want to make sure that everything is ok. Is it bad that I feel like this right now?
> 
> 
> Ghunspire22, I have taken about 10 tests so far, all BFP and i STILL want to take more LOL. DH thinks im nute keep taking them but the only one that makes be believe it is the CB digi (typical the most expensive one) but it tells you how far you are....mine changed from 1-2 to 2-3 in a week which made me feel better... :hugs:Click to expand...

I am glad that I am not the only one. I should try to wait until next weekend and test again to see what happens. I mean if I start bleeding then I should be freaked out.

I feel fine now with a little sickness. I should just believe it.


----------



## doggylover

Oh don't worry I did my first test and got a BFP on 31st July, and took the last test on thursday (16th August!) I've run out now, but I am starting to feel a little more confident now we are past our personal scary time of 6 weeks.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am just afraid it is not real. I took one last night before bed. I guess I should just wait it out because the digitals all say pregnant. This is just my first pregnancy and I don't want anything bad to happen.


----------



## doggylover

Don't worry, it's totally normal to be a bit disbelieving. My dr even said to me the other day it's natural not to feel its real until the first scan. And I know loads of ladies on here take a million tests as well, and it's only natural to worry. Unfortunately there isn't much we can do to stop worrying I think! You'll feel better when you get your first scan.


----------



## ladyredlainey

As doggylover said. Once you you get that first scan you will be a million times more relaxed. I am itching to see little one, just seems such a long wait getting to 12 weeks xxx


----------



## lily28

Smanderson said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am still in the phase that I don't believe that it is real. I woke up this morning and want to take another test because I want to make sure that everything is still in there. I want to make sure that everything is ok. Is it bad that I feel like this right now?
> 
> 
> Ghunspire22, I have taken about 10 tests so far, all BFP and i STILL want to take more LOL. DH thinks im nute keep taking them but the only one that makes be believe it is the CB digi (typical the most expensive one) but it tells you how far you are....mine changed from 1-2 to 2-3 in a week which made me feel better... :hugs:Click to expand...

I have nice loud positives with all kinds of tests, but I still want more haha!:haha: I don't feel pregnant at all though, I'm like always, no symptoms:dohh:


----------



## ghinspire22

Hubby keeps telling me it is going to be ok. He is like, "If you start bleeding then you know something is wrong. Taking the tests is only going to waste money and give you temporary relief." 

He is right. I would know if something was wrong and I would get my period. So everything is ok and will be ok.


----------



## girlinyork

I just want to get past 8 weeks - the point it went wrong last time. 12 weeks will be the next hurdle :)


----------



## liams_mom

I think I'm starting to get the baby blues and I'm only 5 weeks :wacko: I think I need to see the bean for myself for it to be real, plus I'm feeling the dual baby guilt. Liam will be 3 years and a month when this one arrives but I feel like he's going to be either the BEST big brother EVER or I'm pushing him aside. I know its most likely all hormones and once this baby gets here it will be a very different set of emotions that I'm feeling, but I'm venting right now. Its a little embarrassing and I almost feel like I'm betraying Liam. He's such a good boy - probably the best 2 year old I know (and I'm not being biased ;) ) I've had a few people tell me this. Maybe he should be an only child. I wanted to try for another once so badly and now I'm second guessing myself. :cry: Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks in advance moms. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All!

I just got my BFP yesterday, which puts me at 4 weeks, with a due date of about April 27. Still having a panic attack every time I got to the bathroom. Terrified of seeing blood. Also haven't felt great recently. Very tired and achy and troubled by tummy. 

Congrats to everyone else here! How are you feeling?


----------



## girlinyork

liams_mom said:


> I think I'm starting to get the baby blues and I'm only 5 weeks :wacko: I think I need to see the bean for myself for it to be real, plus I'm feeling the dual baby guilt. Liam will be 3 years and a month when this one arrives but I feel like he's going to be either the BEST big brother EVER or I'm pushing him aside. I know its most likely all hormones and once this baby gets here it will be a very different set of emotions that I'm feeling, but I'm venting right now. Its a little embarrassing and I almost feel like I'm betraying Liam. He's such a good boy - probably the best 2 year old I know (and I'm not being biased ;) ) I've had a few people tell me this. Maybe he should be an only child. I wanted to try for another once so badly and now I'm second guessing myself. :cry: Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks in advance moms. :hugs:

I can't speak for myself because this is #1 for me, but my two sisters and my brother who both have two children had this worry and their kiddies love being big sisters and adore their new family. You won't be pushing him aside, you'll be creating a home with more love to share x


----------



## firstymemommy

I woke up around 4am in the mist of a hot flash.. and i am still awake...

ive been peeing alot and been gassy. also some tummy cramping..

Soo exciting..i just wanna make it to my second trimester safley!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been peeing so much. I feel like I have to pee all the time. I is so strange how much I have to go. I always look for blood too. Don't worry I think that is a universal thing. I just found out that I was pregnant on Friday. It is the most joyous thing every but of course now I'm feeling a little paranoid about everything.

I think I will be due around April 25th. My first appointment will be September 4th. That seems ages away. My best friend (who is also pregnant by a few months) said that I should try to find something to occupy myself so I don't feel like testing all the time. 

I guess that means I can try to read or something. 

I have tender breasts on and off, frequently peeing, and my abdomen is a little tender from all the stretching I think. And I have been tired. I feel out of sorts a lot. I have some minor spells of backache but nothing extreme. I think until around week 6 I will be back and forth with the symptoms.


----------



## Smanderson

ghinspire22 said:


> I am glad that I am not the only one. I should try to wait until next weekend and test again to see what happens. I mean if I start bleeding then I should be freaked out.
> 
> I feel fine now with a little sickness. I should just believe it.

I know what you mean, its hard to believe, esp if you have been TTC for a long time (we been TTC 8 months) but i keep trying to think.....enjoy this early stage as second trimester will be shopping and third probs not easy to get about so now is our time to enjoy the wonders of all he weird and wonderful symptoms :haha: also keep testing as long as you need to feel happy and confident, who cares how many sticks you pee on, if if makes you feel better i say pee away :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

Smanderson said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad that I am not the only one. I should try to wait until next weekend and test again to see what happens. I mean if I start bleeding then I should be freaked out.
> 
> I feel fine now with a little sickness. I should just believe it.
> 
> I know what you mean, its hard to believe, esp if you have been TTC for a long time (we been TTC 8 months) but i keep trying to think.....enjoy this early stage as second trimester will be shopping and third probs not easy to get about so now is our time to enjoy the wonders of all he weird and wonderful symptoms :haha: also keep testing as long as you need to feel happy and confident, who cares how many sticks you pee on, if if makes you feel better i say pee away :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you so much for this little pep talk! This is what we all need some days. We need to know that we can do this and that things can be ok. I know that the first trimester is always scary but I feel good about this pregnancy. I feel like our little "porkchop" as hubby and I like to say is going to be ok.


----------



## ukgirl23

liams_mom said:


> I think I'm starting to get the baby blues and I'm only 5 weeks :wacko: I think I need to see the bean for myself for it to be real, plus I'm feeling the dual baby guilt. Liam will be 3 years and a month when this one arrives but I feel like he's going to be either the BEST big brother EVER or I'm pushing him aside. I know its most likely all hormones and once this baby gets here it will be a very different set of emotions that I'm feeling, but I'm venting right now. Its a little embarrassing and I almost feel like I'm betraying Liam. He's such a good boy - probably the best 2 year old I know (and I'm not being biased ;) ) I've had a few people tell me this. Maybe he should be an only child. I wanted to try for another once so badly and now I'm second guessing myself. :cry: Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks in advance moms. :hugs:


this is absolutely normal!! I have 2 kids this will be my third and I remember when I was pregnant with my second I felt like it was going to break the bond me and my oldest had, and thatthings are much easier with just 1 baby. Then I would hate myself for thinking that! But when my baby came I saw that we could all intergrate together and it was harder, it took a while to adjust and spread the attention evenly between them but I love having two now and it has been good for the kids too. :hugs:


----------



## MrsGreen12

Hi Ladies

So glad I'm not the only one who keeps testing. I use an ic everyday. DH tease me about my new routine; I come home from work, take off my shoes, let the dog out then POAS. It really comforts me to see that line get darker everyday. H & H 9 months everyone!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm having our 5th baby and I've had the same worries also, so normal to worry about it. 
I never in my life though we'd adjust to having 4 and manage to spread the love and attention, but we somehow do, we have happy kids who play well with each other, fight to lol:dohh: but thats what kids do lol xx:hugs: xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Grrrrrrr mine are either best buds, and plotting against me or sworn enermies lol! i just can't cope with the constant bickering :(. Any one else feeling totally horrendous? This is the first preg I have felt sick so feeling sorry for myself. Dizzy, and exhausted...roll on 12-14weeks pleeeeaaasssseeeee.....xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I am having some light spotting. It's freaking me out. Is this normal? I'm not having any severe cramps or anything. 

Am I ok?

Am I miscarrying?


----------



## girlinyork

ghinspire22 said:


> I am having some light spotting. It's freaking me out. Is this normal? I'm not having any severe cramps or anything.
> 
> Am I ok?
> 
> Am I miscarrying?

It's probably nothing but you should get checked out just in case


----------



## ladyredlainey

It could be nothing, but always best to see the doc or mw or even phone and see what they say xx
I had spotting early on with my 3rd but i was7 weeks then so they did an ultrasound and found a fluid sack which caused the bleeding. 

Hope everything is fine :) :hugs: xx


----------



## ghinspire22

Maybe I will call tomorrow for piece of mind. I know it could be nothing...I just...don't know...


----------



## elohcin

ghinspire22 said:


> I am having some light spotting. It's freaking me out. Is this normal? I'm not having any severe cramps or anything.
> 
> Am I ok?
> 
> Am I miscarrying?

Have you had sex within the last 24-48 hours or so? If so that could be the cause. Your cervix is very engorged with blood right now and even the slightest irritation can cause you to spot.


----------



## ghinspire22

elohcin said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am having some light spotting. It's freaking me out. Is this normal? I'm not having any severe cramps or anything.
> 
> Am I ok?
> 
> Am I miscarrying?
> 
> Have you had sex within the last 24-48 hours or so? If so that could be the cause. Your cervix is very engorged with blood right now and even the slightest irritation can cause you to spot.Click to expand...

I did have sex Friday...but that seems long ago.


----------



## elohcin

Was it bright red blood or brownish?


----------



## ghinspire22

elohcin said:


> Was it bright red blood or brownish?

Brownish and a little pink. It's not a lot. Just like one or two drops.


----------



## theresarhuebb

ghinspire22 said:


> I am having some light spotting. It's freaking me out. Is this normal? I'm not having any severe cramps or anything.
> 
> Am I ok?
> 
> Am I miscarrying?

hope everythings ok, spottings normal for some pregnancies! ive also heard a few stories on here recently of spotting, back ache and having a scan and it being twins :) so try not to worry too much. defo ring doc tomorrow tho and see what the can do x


----------



## ghinspire22

theresarhuebb said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am having some light spotting. It's freaking me out. Is this normal? I'm not having any severe cramps or anything.
> 
> Am I ok?
> 
> Am I miscarrying?
> 
> hope everythings ok, spottings normal for some pregnancies! ive also heard a few stories on here recently of spotting, back ache and having a scan and it being twins :) so try not to worry too much. defo ring doc tomorrow tho and see what the can do xClick to expand...

A lot of my friends says that it is pretty normal. I might call tomorrow and see what the nurses say. I haven't even gone to the obgyn yet. I hate being one of those women who calls over everything but I feel like answers would be a peace of mind.


----------



## elohcin

If it was mostly brownish it was likely old. But I know all too well how scary that can be. Praying for you, mama! I hope you get some peace of mind!


----------



## ghinspire22

elohcin said:


> If it was mostly brownish it was likely old. But I know all too well how scary that can be. Praying for you, mama! I hope you get some peace of mind!

Thank you so much! I hope so too.


----------



## MrsMoose

MrsGreen12 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So glad I'm not the only one who keeps testing. I use an ic everyday. DH tease me about my new routine; I come home from work, take off my shoes, let the dog out then POAS. It really comforts me to see that line get darker everyday. H & H 9 months everyone!

I can tell you now you're not the only one! I've been doing an IC every day too. When I first got my BFP there was hardly a line there, my husband said straight out that it's defective (even though the FRER and CB were definitely positive). I've been testing every day since then (well it's something to do while you're in the loo for the 100th time!!) and you're right, there's such a kick seeing it get darker every day. Today it was as dark as the control line....


Yes, I think I have a POAS addiction :blush::blush::happydance:


----------



## elohcin

MrsMoose said:


> MrsGreen12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> So glad I'm not the only one who keeps testing. I use an ic everyday. DH tease me about my new routine; I come home from work, take off my shoes, let the dog out then POAS. It really comforts me to see that line get darker everyday. H & H 9 months everyone!
> 
> I can tell you now you're not the only one! I've been doing an IC every day too. When I first got my BFP there was hardly a line there, my husband said straight out that it's defective (even though the FRER and CB were definitely positive). I've been testing every day since then (well it's something to do while you're in the loo for the 100th time!!) and you're right, there's such a kick seeing it get darker every day. Today it was as dark as the control line....
> 
> 
> Yes, I think I have a POAS addiction :blush::blush::happydance:Click to expand...

Hey, no worries. You can rest assured that I will always be worse than you. LOL This is my 11th pregnancy and I have at least 5-6 test from each one, but some as many as like 25-30. And I have kept them ALL. Internet cheapies are my ruin. LOL


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Another POAS addict here......:thumbup:

I was laughing with my fiance' this morning because this is the 3rd or fourth test I have taken since I found out 9 days ago.....you are definitely not alone.
I love seeing the line get darker and darker.....
 



Attached Files:







Positive 8.10.12.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 4









Positive 8.19.12.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ghinspire22

I was reading online that the digital tests can give you false positives. Is this true? I'm all freaked out now....did I get a false positive?

Why would they sell something that got a false positive?


----------



## MrsGreen12

ghinspire22 said:


> I was reading online that the digital tests can give you false positives. Is this true? I'm all freaked out now....did I get a false positive?
> 
> Why would they sell something that got a false positive?

I've never heard this before specifically about digital tests. I know that if you have a medically assisted pregnancy involving hcg & test too early then any test could give a false positive. In order for a test to show positive there has to be hcg in your system. Do you remember where you read this?


----------



## ghinspire22

MrsGreen12 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I was reading online that the digital tests can give you false positives. Is this true? I'm all freaked out now....did I get a false positive?
> 
> Why would they sell something that got a false positive?
> 
> I've never heard this before specifically about digital tests. I know that if you have a medically assisted pregnancy involving hcg & test too early then any test could give a false positive. In order for a test to show positive there has to be hcg in your system. Do you remember where you read this?Click to expand...

Amazon...lol...I need to stop reading...seriously...I have issues...lol...anxious mommy...


----------



## girlinyork

ghinspire22 said:


> I was reading online that the digital tests can give you false positives. Is this true? I'm all freaked out now....did I get a false positive?
> 
> Why would they sell something that got a false positive?

Digitals are far less likely to give a false positive than any other test :/ A lot of women who say they had a false positive were either reading evaporation lines or they had a chemical pregnancy x


----------



## doggylover

So we just told my in laws and my SIL. We didn't plan to at all, we were going to tell everyone on thursday,as that's the first time my whole family ill be together, and then tell dh's family the same day. His family live in England, so we Skype them on a Sunday, and his sister was round tonight, so i suggested we do it while they are all together. I left it to dh to tell them and he was soooo awkward about it!! not how I imagined it would go at all! but they were obviously thrilled, we just had to tell them that we don't want a fuss until we get to 12 weeks, and the relative safety that brings. I think they thought we were being very serious about it all, but we just aren't being overjoyed yet, just incase I mc again.

But yes, that's that done!


----------



## theresarhuebb

aww thats nice dog lover. men just dont think do they lol. my oh told my il's today in the front garden said watch this " mam shes pregnant" her reply was no shes not about 4 times when he said yes she is lol... she asked me i said yes and she smiled and shook her head lol xx


----------



## mummyconfused

liams_mom said:


> I think I'm starting to get the baby blues and I'm only 5 weeks :wacko: I think I need to see the bean for myself for it to be real, plus I'm feeling the dual baby guilt. Liam will be 3 years and a month when this one arrives but I feel like he's going to be either the BEST big brother EVER or I'm pushing him aside. I know its most likely all hormones and once this baby gets here it will be a very different set of emotions that I'm feeling, but I'm venting right now. Its a little embarrassing and I almost feel like I'm betraying Liam. He's such a good boy - probably the best 2 year old I know (and I'm not being biased ;) ) I've had a few people tell me this. Maybe he should be an only child. I wanted to try for another once so badly and now I'm second guessing myself. :cry: Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks in advance moms. :hugs:

Me me. This is exactly how I'm feeling. I think it's hormones. I'm constantly second guessing myself now. But then days like today I'm fine. Xxx


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies!!! I'm due April 10 :happydance:. So excited!! It's my first pregnancy. The first ultrasound will be September 10 and I'll be almost 10 weeks. :)


----------



## kristyrich

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I'm due April 10 :happydance:. So excited!! It's my first pregnancy. The first ultrasound will be September 10 and I'll be almost 10 weeks. :)

Hi Hun, congratulations again. You finally joined us!!:hugs:


----------



## NuHunnie12

I am due April 10, 2013:happydance:! This is number 3 for me.:winkwink: I got my HCG levels done today though. The first one at 4 weeks was 750 today it was 120000 :wacko: Now Im wondering could it be twins?? I got the test done at the ER for pains though. The doctor said they were extremely high. And told me to get in to see my doctors :shrug:


----------



## FrogLady

Due April 23rd!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I'm due April 10 :happydance:. So excited!! It's my first pregnancy. The first ultrasound will be September 10 and I'll be almost 10 weeks. :)

our first ultrasounds are on the same day :happydance:

This is my first as well ,but I am only a little over 5 weeks! 

Yay for September 10th!


----------



## theresarhuebb

NuHunnie12 said:


> I am due April 10, 2013:happydance:! This is number 3 for me.:winkwink: I got my HCG levels done today though. The first one at 4 weeks was 750 today it p 120000 :wacko: Now Im wondering could it be twins?? I got the test done at the ER for pains though. The doctor said they were extremely high. And told me to get in to see my doctors :shrug:

Sounds promising but every pregnancy is different seems strange tho to say you must see your doc :) x


----------



## ladyredlainey

I feel so sick..... To the point of turning green. 
School runs are hard on the belly lol, especially if the kids don't do as their told :dohh: lol. 

Hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

awwww red i feel for you!! Im not looking forward to mine going back to school in 3 weeks time :( Im feeling sick almost all the time now :( 

Hope this eases off a bit soon xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> I feel so sick..... To the point of turning green.
> School runs are hard on the belly lol, especially if the kids don't do as their told :dohh: lol.
> 
> Hope you're all ok xxxx

:hugs: i hope your ok?
i still ahve just under 3 wks till mine go back, i think my sickness is creeping up on me! hips are sore but ive been busy sorting my garden out! rest today and its not so sore! few niggly pains in lower tummy! mw tomorrow :D 1st booking in! bout time haha xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've been a right blubbering mess today.

Hope your hips ease up a bit, and that both of your ladies sickness pass before the kids go back.
My aches haven't been quite as bad, I think sometimes with being pregnant, that you have so many things going on, aches pains sickness tiredness emotionl/hormonal thinking of a million things, like if baby is OK, better not do this and that etc, it is hard for us to focus on what symptoms we have at any 1 time lol.

Big hugs :hugs: pregnancy is really a testing time, but prepares us no end for having a beautiful bundle at the end of it eh xx


----------



## nimbec

Ladyred that was very well said!! I feel really yukky today, just cleaned the bathroom and i felt so sick just by the smell of the cleaner even tho window and doors open grrr i even worry about breathing in the funmes from the cleaners but i'm sure its ok....i can't live in a shit tip for another 7-8 months lol

Hope u are all ok, this is my first so no others to look after at the moment other than the oh and believe me that is a full time job haha


----------



## theresarhuebb

yes well said elaine :) and your right it is hard to just sit back and see whats going on! but at same time we wouldnt be who we are and have healthy kids if we sat all day long lol not to worry we all be having those first kicks soon 17-25wks :) cantw ait. scans too! all within the first 20wks hoping all goes well for us all!
xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

FrogLady said:


> Due April 23rd!!!! :)

We're due so close to each other! :)

I'm still so cautious about it all, I'm not sure it's even really sunk in yet! No MS, or sore boobs or any of that. My mom and my mom's mom said they never had any MS, so I'm really hoping I get to follow in their footsteps on that one!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Welcome new ladies

So great to see the banner on so many signatures :) 

How is everyone?

Candyapple ? U ok?


----------



## firstymemommy

I am completing night number 16 in a row of insomnia..i went to bed at 9 and awoke around 1am...I am still awake -__-
My twinges went from every 30 mins with duration of 15 mins long episodes. To every few hrs or so.
Still having waves of nausea and gas and hot flashes.

And now...sore boobs!
Im ready for my first nap of the day already! I am a neat/ clean freak and i clean my townhome alot. Bt latley i feel winded and find myself sitting more often which leaves the house not so clean :(

Anyway still dont have a bump buddy bt i love this thread!

Team April luv bugs!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Got a negative on a test this morning...something is wrong. I am losing it right now. Don't know what to do.


----------



## girlinyork

Go to a&e!


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs:


----------



## liams_mom

I'm feeling better now, less hormonal, but getting more zits? I'm still only 5 weeks and 2 days, but my bump buddy always seems to put things in perspective for me. I guess that's what they're for right? :flower: Liam will be a wonderful big brother to whatever this baby turns out to be. Thanks for your support everyone. And these hormones have GOT to go. :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

I a going to call the doctor...

I am so upset..


----------



## ladyredlainey

ghinspire22 said:


> Got a negative on a test this morning...something is wrong. I am losing it right now. Don't know what to do.

:hugs: have you phoned the mw or doc? hope you get an answer soon :( sorry the test came up neg. Hopefully it is just a false neg xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh ghinspire I hope everything goes okay for you xx 

Liams-mom I had loads of zits a few weeks ago and then my skin cleared up and now I just feel sick 24/7 lol xx Glad you are feeling better as far as moods go xx


----------



## savannahsmum

Call me thick but im a lil confused ive used 2 due date calculaters and they both come back with differents a month apart... My last period was 18th july my cycle is 29 days can someone help me please lol


----------



## JenX

ghinspire22 said:


> Got a negative on a test this morning...something is wrong. I am losing it right now. Don't know what to do.

Hope everything is okay! Fingers crossed that it was a false negative.


----------



## JenX

savannahsmum said:


> Call me thick but im a lil confused ive used 2 due date calculaters and they both come back with differents a month apart... My last period was 18th july my cycle is 29 days can someone help me please lol

Well, my last period was the day before yours (July 17th) and with a 28 day cycle, my due date is April 23rd, so it should be pretty close to that. Are either of the dates you got close?


----------



## savannahsmum

I got april 25th and may 25th lol..... we were worrying cos we booked a holiday and would be away for may 25th


----------



## girlinyork

May 25th is definitely wrong lol :)


----------



## ghinspire22

I am going to wait it out I think. I mean the only sure way to know if something is wrong is if I start bleeding, right? My appointment isn't until September 4th. I figure if I start bleeding then I'm not pregnant. I took another digital test from ept which is what I had been using and got positive.


----------



## girlinyork

Maybe the tests both have different sensitivities. Digital tests are more prone to faults. My non pregnant friend got Not pregnant 2-3 weeks on hers. If you've had all positive digitals bar one then I'd assume you're pregnant :hugs:


----------



## savannahsmum

Could i be added for 25th april then please.. x


----------



## theresarhuebb

ghinspire22 said:


> I a going to call the doctor...
> 
> I am so upset..

:hugs: hope everythings ok hun, let us knwo how you get on. thinking of you xx


----------



## ghinspire22

I called and they put me on with a nurse. She told me it was probably a fluke thing and not to worry. She said if there is any serious bleeding to be worried but right now things sound ok. 

There is a part of me freaked out but I feel a little better.


----------



## babysiew

ghinspire22 said:


> I called and they put me on with a nurse. She told me it was probably a fluke thing and not to worry. She said if there is any serious bleeding to be worried but right now things sound ok.
> 
> There is a part of me freaked out but I feel a little better.

Hope u will be alright ghinspire22 :hugs:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Aw thank goodness to was most likely a fluke. Loads of hugs, try and stop testing, jyst incase it happens again. 
Glad you got a positive though :hugs: xx


----------



## girlinyork

ghinspire22, I really hope things turn out fine. I'll keep you in my thoughts x


----------



## ghinspire22

The waiting game has never been my favorite.


----------



## NuHunnie12

ghinspire22 said:


> I called and they put me on with a nurse. She told me it was probably a fluke thing and not to worry. She said if there is any serious bleeding to be worried but right now things sound ok.
> 
> There is a part of me freaked out but I feel a little better.



I am sure everything will be FINE! After I bled for a week and they said my daughter miscarried. I still kept hope. And, as we can see the little Diva is still here. I went back to the another hospital and she was there pumping! Just keep your faith:flower:


----------



## ghinspire22

NuHunnie12 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I called and they put me on with a nurse. She told me it was probably a fluke thing and not to worry. She said if there is any serious bleeding to be worried but right now things sound ok.
> 
> There is a part of me freaked out but I feel a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure everything will be FINE! After I bled for a week and they said my daughter miscarried. I still kept hope. And, as we can see the little Diva is still here. I went back to the another hospital and she was there pumping! Just keep your faith:flower:Click to expand...

I wiped and got some brownish mucus discharge after I got off the phone and went to the restroom. I remembered that yesterday I made love to my hubby so it was probably just old blood from the irritation. I just feel scared right now honestly. I wish I could see inside of me and see that the little baby is ok...


----------



## theresarhuebb

keep positive ghinspire i hope everythings ok xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

i forgot what being pregnant does to you lol! i woke up thsi morning with two numb arms and hands lmao! was at 4am this morning was dieing for a pee too haha i lay in bed till the numbness went and my oh got up and went to toilet lol i was bursting! after going back to sleep i woke with another numb hand and arm :/ lmao!! x


----------



## ukgirl23

are you sure it's not breakthrough bleeding? I read online that around the time your period was supposed to come, the cervix which is full of blood can release a bit due to the build up of hormones. As long as it is not thick heavy bright red blood then it's ok x


----------



## ukgirl23

theresarhuebb said:


> i forgot what being pregnant does to you lol! i woke up thsi morning with two numb arms and hands lmao! was at 4am this morning was dieing for a pee too haha i lay in bed till the numbness went and my oh got up and went to toilet lol i was bursting! after going back to sleep i woke with another numb hand and arm :/ lmao!! x

I have been getting up to pee in the night too, usually around 4-5am which is when my OH leaves for work and then I find it hard getting back to sleep lol :shrug:


----------



## maybesoon

Aww can I join? This will be my first with an edd of April 30th! Wishing everyone safe & healthy pregnancies!


----------



## theresarhuebb

ukgirl23 said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i forgot what being pregnant does to you lol! i woke up thsi morning with two numb arms and hands lmao! was at 4am this morning was dieing for a pee too haha i lay in bed till the numbness went and my oh got up and went to toilet lol i was bursting! after going back to sleep i woke with another numb hand and arm :/ lmao!! x
> 
> I have been getting up to pee in the night too, usually around 4-5am which is when my OH leaves for work and then I find it hard getting back to sleep lol :shrug:Click to expand...

lol its always been 4/5am when pregnant with my kiddies no idea why haha! im one of those that canm normally get straight back to sleep as i found out this morning i must have been soo tired i never moved which was probably why i had the numbs arms lol. x


----------



## theresarhuebb

maybesoon said:


> Aww can I join? This will be my first with an edd of April 30th! Wishing everyone safe & healthy pregnancies!

yes you may join :D welcome to april munchkins :D congratulations on your 1st pregnancy wishing you all the best x


----------



## maybesoon

theresarhuebb said:


> yes you may join :D welcome to april munchkins :D congratulations on your 1st pregnancy wishing you all the best x

Thank you so much! I was in the ttc forum for awhile & made such good friends there. It was really hard to move on without them. But I know they will all be right behind me very very soon! I have my first appointment on Thursday... eeekkk!


----------



## theresarhuebb

anyone who has more than one. have you done any firsts this time round? i have ive bought my first pair of maternity pants and i have bought a doppler lol


----------



## theresarhuebb

maybesoon said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> yes you may join :D welcome to april munchkins :D congratulations on your 1st pregnancy wishing you all the best x
> 
> Thank you so much! I was in the ttc forum for awhile & made such good friends there. It was really hard to move on without them. But I know they will all be right behind me very very soon! I have my first appointment on Thursday... eeekkk!Click to expand...

aww bless! fingers crossed they get there positives very soon and join us all in first trimester! i laso have my 1st appointment tomorrow with the mw :) gl for thursday :) x


----------



## ukgirl23

hiiii maybesoon and congratulations!! xx

haha I have 2 kids and this time is a mixture of my last 2 pregnancies.. I have non stop sickness, not being sick just feeling sick as a dog! 

but craving the same foods as I did with my daughter.... I tended to crave more milk and sweets with my son, with my daughter I was all for savoury foods and fresh fruits.. Melon is big right now lol 

I haven't dared to buy anything yet, I have seen some amazingly nice stuff but havent had the guts to get the purse out yet, even though my buttons on all my trousers are no longer able to be done up... I'm loving the sunshine because I can wear dresses :D Soon I will have to buy a pair of mat.jeans though.. :( 

are you showing at all yet? I have a tiny bulge but I suffer with IBS so I am majorly bloated at the moment.


----------



## maybesoon

Hi ukgirl23, I'm not really showing. I'm only 4 weeks & I'm pretty little anyway. 

I have had some bloating off & on which makes me pretty miserable. Yesterday I had some pretty intense lower pelvic pain most of the day. 

I am extremely dizzy! That is driving me absolutely nuts. I can't stand up, roll over, turn my head anything without it hitting. I fell twice yesterday because of it. It's driving me crazy. But it will all be worth it in the end.

How far along are you?


----------



## Kte

:wave: 

My clothes are struggiling to fit pants wise as well, I'm nearly trying to dig out my old maternity clothes until I get to go buy some more. I'm also holding out on buying things at the moment. I need to double check, we have quite a lot of stuff still thankfully and my Sister has some of my 1.5yr old nephews things to pass on to us! 

Smells are terrible, I had to walk through a wood area and it just smelt of mould :sick: Nothing smells nice at all! Last time it was just fish and coffee, now its anything and everything! 

I do keep trying to post and keep up with you all but I'm just worn out so much at the moment, I end up just lurking! Sorry ladies!


----------



## theresarhuebb

ukgirl23 said:


> hiiii maybesoon and congratulations!! xx
> 
> haha I have 2 kids and this time is a mixture of my last 2 pregnancies.. I have non stop sickness, not being sick just feeling sick as a dog!
> 
> but craving the same foods as I did with my daughter.... I tended to crave more milk and sweets with my son, with my daughter I was all for savoury foods and fresh fruits.. Melon is big right now lol
> 
> I haven't dared to buy anything yet, I have seen some amazingly nice stuff but havent had the guts to get the purse out yet, even though my buttons on all my trousers are no longer able to be done up... I'm loving the sunshine because I can wear dresses :D Soon I will have to buy a pair of mat.jeans though.. :(
> 
> are you showing at all yet? I have a tiny bulge but I suffer with IBS so I am majorly bloated at the moment.

i needed new pants so i had to buy some i thought well id buy some maternity pants from matalans for £10.00 while i was there i got two vest tops for £9.00 also maternity. 
i dont do dresses lol im to chubby for them my legs are horrid lol. 
i actually have ibs too suffered badly first few weeks i found out! i have a massive bloat :( i look around 5 months gone its awful these maternity pants go right over and i look like i have a bump haha! i will try and upload a pic soon x


----------



## theresarhuebb

maybesoon said:


> Hi ukgirl23, I'm not really showing. I'm only 4 weeks & I'm pretty little anyway.
> 
> I have had some bloating off & on which makes me pretty miserable. Yesterday I had some pretty intense lower pelvic pain most of the day.
> 
> I am extremely dizzy! That is driving me absolutely nuts. I can't stand up, roll over, turn my head anything without it hitting. I fell twice yesterday because of it. It's driving me crazy. But it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> How far along are you?

hiya you might have low blood pressure try adding a small amount of salt to your diet. drink plenty of water and eat little and often x


----------



## ukgirl23

I was dizzy too in the first week or 2 it was horrible. I am 6 weeks tomorrow, I can not wait to be at the 12 week mark! lol 

Omg I had severe pain with my IBS for the few week or 2 afterI found out, I was super bloated too!! I think I can get away with not buying anything for a few more weeks. I was like this with my last baby, I was in maternity clothing by week 15 lol.. x


----------



## maybesoon

theresarhuebb said:


> hiya you might have low blood pressure try adding a small amount of salt to your diet. drink plenty of water and eat little and often x

Thanks! luckily I go to the doctor on Thursday! Hopefully she will have some insight on a few things! I have been drinking a ton of water & eating almost constantly, but little things like fruit, veggies and such.


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> I was dizzy too in the first week or 2 it was horrible. I am 6 weeks tomorrow, I can not wait to be at the 12 week mark! lol
> 
> Omg I had severe pain with my IBS for the few week or 2 afterI found out, I was super bloated too!! I think I can get away with not buying anything for a few more weeks. I was like this with my last baby, I was in maternity clothing by week 15 lol.. x

My bff was really dizzy with her first. That's how we found out she was actually pregnant. She would stand up & drop like a rock to the ground! Everything was fine, they said it was pretty normal & for her to just move slowly over the next couple weeks. 

I'm thinking I could have ibs with this. All day yesterday when my lower pelvic area was hurting it felt kinda like severe gas pains & I was bloated. So hopefully that's all it was. I can deal with just about anything as long as my little bean is healthy & ok!


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi just want to say im savannahsmum.... I could remember the log in details for this profile but have tracked down it and back on this and savannahsmum have been deactivated... So could u pit me down to 25th please.... I have my first midwife appt next wed which i cant wait for


----------



## doggylover

Evening all, hope everyone is having a good day and all little beans are hanging tight in mummies, and growing strongly!

Came very close to being sick this morning - retching into the toilet and it was so painful I started to cry and just wanted my mummy haha. May be 26 but I'm never too old for my mummy! Other than that haven't felt too bad today which is good. Had a lovely afternoon nap, and I find the more I sleep the less sick I feel. Could present a problem when I am back at work next week!


----------



## melissasbump

Eeeeewwww my sickness has started. .thrown up the last 3 days with today being the worst...feeling very sorry for myself.. :(


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> Eeeeewwww my sickness has started. .thrown up the last 3 days with today being the worst...feeling very sorry for myself.. :(

:hugs: sorry you are suffering, but wanted to let you know I too was feeling very sorry for myself as I clung tightly to my toilet bowl earlier. You aren't alone in that!


----------



## melissasbump

Kte and UKgirl, ive dug out all my old maternity and larger stuff which i was keeping for this time as my trousers are tight, also got loads of bras in all different sizes as i went from a 34b/c to a 38dd last time, it was horrendus! lol. Cant believe how much stuff ive got, great as wont need to buy much other than a couple of pairs of maternity leggings


----------



## melissasbump

doggylover said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeewwww my sickness has started. .thrown up the last 3 days with today being the worst...feeling very sorry for myself.. :(
> 
> :hugs: sorry you are suffering, but wanted to let you know I too was feeling very sorry for myself as I clung tightly to my toilet bowl earlier. You aren't alone in that!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, im really quite daunted by the next few months as i know how i was last time and it was hard then, this time around ive got a one year old to look after and like a lady said a few pages back, im having guilty feelings that im not being a very good mummy to him. His daddy is fantastic so im lucky there, i think its just my hormones flying around. 
I feel so blessed to be pregnant dont get me wrong and this baby was very much planned. Like i said.. hormones:wacko:


----------



## doggylover

I don't know how any of you ladies manage with another lo - I'm just about managing myself as it is. And like you, I don't know how I am going to get through the next few weeks, I'm hoping it doesn't get much worse as I think I can cope with what I have.

Don't worry about your lo, in a few weeks when you are feeling fine again you will be able to make up for any time lost these few weeks, but im 100% sure that he is happy as anything as it is. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## ukgirl23

melissasbump said:


> Kte and UKgirl, ive dug out all my old maternity and larger stuff which i was keeping for this time as my trousers are tight, also got loads of bras in all different sizes as i went from a 34b/c to a 38dd last time, it was horrendus! lol. Cant believe how much stuff ive got, great as wont need to buy much other than a couple of pairs of maternity leggings


I wish I had all my old stuff :( I had to leave it all in Norway, my ex husband was violent to me in front of my daughter so I fled the country back home to my family in the UK and had to leave most of our things there. All my daughters baby clothes that I kept which were special, we could only get 3 suitcases and 2 hand luggage on the plane, so me and my 2 children had to only take the important stuff .. On the flip side I do love to shop and England has waaaaayyyy better maternity clothing!! so I can not wait to get shopping :D my OH hates it when I moan about having nothing to wear and hates going shopping with me, now I have an excuse to bust out my visa card!! :D 


I've just had a little boogie round my front room while the OH is at workies haha.. my hips are getting painful lately though so I had to cut it short :( guess I'll just sit here and feel sick instead


----------



## ukgirl23

my little monsters are loving the lack of attention at the moment because they get to play more xbox!! as soon as I'm up to it though they will be being dragged back on little nature walks again!


----------



## melissasbump

Ukgirl! how horrendus for you with your ex!!
At least you managed to keep a few special things.
And yay for the shopping! Dont get me wrong, id love to go and buy everything again.. dont thing OH would agree..


----------



## girlinyork

My sisters both have two babies each and my brother has two babies too. I'm going to flooded with hand me downs all over


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh that was 4 years ago now, and I have a guy who is amazing.. a bit clueless at the moment lol.. but still he is amazing.. I have a cousin who just had a little girl and she is selling all her baby stuff including this gorgeous mosses basket on a rocking stand. I'm dying to tell her not to sell it but I can't until I'm 12 weeks and now I'm selfishly hoping she doesn't get a buyer lol.. Hopefully she'll have some clothes for me to steal off her too!


----------



## mamaofthree

I think I might actually buy some new things for this littl;e one! Feel bad giving her (wishful thinking 'her' hahaha) fifth hand clothes shoes blankets etc....lol. It's a good excuse to cheer myself up, and go shoping especially as DH works away all week hehehe (he won't be keeping tabs onn me!!)

Hi Maybe soon btw.With regards to dizziness, mine has been terrible ! Mainly I think it's down to the increase in blood volume though . I actually check my BP regularly with an omron as had Mild PRE Eclampsia with no.1 and am a bit neurotic. Was a tad low 96/50 but nothing too dramatic....

I haven't even been to GP to book this pregnancy in yet!!!! Just hate waiting around for each milestone/scan etc...so going to leave it a couple of weeks and then hopefully it'll fly by....Plus I don't want any of the screening bloods for downs etc so theres no real point at this stage. Maybe I'm just being a rebel lol xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- I'll tell you, being pregnant the 2nd time around with a LO in tow has been different. Also, my husband is much less sympathetic (which I've heard many other ladies say, too) this time around. :wacko: But, it's almost like you care for and worry so much about your LO, that you manage to feel a little less sorry for yourself. Or maybe you just don't have as much time to wallow in the self pity. :haha: At least that's how it's been for me so far. I certainly feel just as sick and exhausted this time around as I did before. Definitely even more nauseous at times. 

I am having a bit of a hard time focusing well at work feeling so cruddy, though. I still do think the B6 is helping but there are times when I get these horrible waves of nausea and I actually have to get up from my desk to position myself closer to the bathroom just in case I puke (so far, so good though). I also gag every single time I brush my teeth. It wasn't quite this bad with dd. I didn't start gagging this much until 8-9 weeks. :haha:

And I'm jealous of all the hand-me-downs! Since my brother passed away, I'm the only child/grandchild/niece/nephew/whateveron my mom's side. My dad's side has babies coming out of the wazoo, I think, but I don't ever talk to anyone other than one cousin on that side of my family. Dh is the oldest. We actually got a few hand-me-downs from dh's DAD from when dh's half sister was born. Buuutttttt, his half sister is like 16 years old now so it was mostly just stuffed animals and books dd won't be able to read for another 10 years or so. :dohh: We ended up donating most of it to the local animal rescue thrift store. Oh well.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i forgot what being pregnant does to you lol! i woke up thsi morning with two numb arms and hands lmao! was at 4am this morning was dieing for a pee too haha i lay in bed till the numbness went and my oh got up and went to toilet lol i was bursting! after going back to sleep i woke with another numb hand and arm :/ lmao!! x
> 
> I have been getting up to pee in the night too, usually around 4-5am which is when my OH leaves for work and then I find it hard getting back to sleep lol :shrug:Click to expand...

I keep having to get up to pee as well. I even try to cut down on my liquid intake after 8pm, but without fail every night I'm up between 3-4 to pee. :dohh:

That's the only "symptom" I have so far though. No sore BB's or MS or anything else! Hope the MS stays away too!!


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I definitely feel more sorry for myself because I really have not much to focus on until I go back to work next week, so I can't wait to have my mind on other stuff!!!

We'll have some hand me downs from brother which is good :)

Feel sick this evening... :(


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks mamaofthree! That does make me feel a little better. The only reason I have an appointment for this Thursday is because I set it up back in February for my annual exam. It just so happens that I ended up pregnant at the right time. So I'm gonna go into my normal appointment & let them know that I have tested positive!!!! But I'm a high risk pregnancy & my doc is amazing so she would have seen me right away anyways. I've been going to her for 6 years & I adore her. 

Wishing everyone safe & healthy pregnancies!!!


----------



## ecavey

Can i join this group? I'm due 25th April 2013! April is a special month for me - my birthday is on the 18th and our 1 year wedding anniversary will be the 21st April 2013!


----------



## theresarhuebb

ecavey said:


> Can i join this group? I'm due 25th April 2013! April is a special month for me - my birthday is on the 18th and our 1 year wedding anniversary will be the 21st April 2013!

yes you can welcome and congratulations :) sounds like an amazing month for you both!

im due 2nd april and mine and o'h will be together 10 yrs on 9th april so good month for us too! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

ecavey said:


> Can i join this group? I'm due 25th April 2013! April is a special month for me - my birthday is on the 18th and our 1 year wedding anniversary will be the 21st April 2013!

Hey and congrats on your BFP!! I'm due april 16th which is also my birthday :D 

What a nice 1st year wedding anniversary present :baby: hehe xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

happy 8 wks to me and other ladies 

got mw at 12 for booking in! cant wait to just get there! have to take my troops with me (my 3 kids) thatll be fun!! lol still no ms :/ juts pain on my right side has me a little worried as ive never had pain with my other like this! hoping shell send me for a scan!

got some sad news thsi morning! mil's dog had a fit last week vet said it was a one off but then my girls were at hers last night staying over. the dog went and had two more fits through the night. so hoping wor benny man is ok hes 7 yrs and hes a drakehired labrador the girls didnt see and i dont think they know! xx


----------



## Kte

Morning :flower: 

Midwife appointment this afternoon, I've booked the whole day off! Work is driving me mad at the moment so it's nice to escape. my boss is wanting me to tell people soon, we have to write every time we are out of the office, literally everything, or at least state, I'm off to the loo. I've told her I'm waiting until 12weeks /my scan. I'm sticking to it as well, that will most prob be my next appointment anyway. Oh I wish my department hadn't moved.

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling sorry for themselves at the moment. I have found oh to be not very understanding. There was a gross smell in the kitchen on Sun, literally I couldn't go in there, he couldn't smell anything but to me it was strong and rank! He just sat there all day and then yesterday claimed he had cleaned the kitchen, granted it smelt better but why did it take him so long! Turns out he did it so I could make his sandwiches for lunch the next day! He seems to forgotten the tiredness and sickness and I have little miss to look after as well, but apparently I can do it all and more! I shouldn't fully moan, he did make tea for when I got in ! 

Ukgirl23:thats a huge shame but you did best, plus as you say, new things! Bonus!

My cousins are expecting as well, thankfully my sis is giving me first dibs! They are both due in February, last time I had one of the same cousins and my aunt expecting as well, all due within days of each other! 

Best go, little miss is upset and cranky.


----------



## Kte

theresarhuebb said:


> happy 8 wks to me and other ladies
> 
> got mw at 12 for booking in! cant wait to just get there! have to take my troops with me (my 3 kids) thatll be fun!! lol still no ms :/ juts pain on my right side has me a little worried as ive never had pain with my other like this! hoping shell send me for a scan!
> 
> got some sad news thsi morning! mil's dog had a fit last week vet said it was a one off but then my girls were at hers last night staying over. the dog went and had two more fits through the night. so hoping wor benny man is ok hes 7 yrs and hes a drakehired labrador the girls didnt see and i dont think they know! xx

Good luck with your appointment.

Hope the doggy is going to be okay x


----------



## Kte

ecavey said:


> Can i join this group? I'm due 25th April 2013! April is a special month for me - my birthday is on the 18th and our 1 year wedding anniversary will be the 21st April 2013!

:wave: hi and congratulations x


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm so jealous of your mw appointments today!! I have to wait until october :(


----------



## theresarhuebb

Kte said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> happy 8 wks to me and other ladies
> 
> got mw at 12 for booking in! cant wait to just get there! have to take my troops with me (my 3 kids) thatll be fun!! lol still no ms :/ juts pain on my right side has me a little worried as ive never had pain with my other like this! hoping shell send me for a scan!
> 
> got some sad news thsi morning! mil's dog had a fit last week vet said it was a one off but then my girls were at hers last night staying over. the dog went and had two more fits through the night. so hoping wor benny man is ok hes 7 yrs and hes a drakehired labrador the girls didnt see and i dont think they know! xx
> 
> Good luck with your appointment.
> 
> Hope the doggy is going to be okay xClick to expand...

good luck with yours too and thanks i hoep so too x


----------



## xtlcx

Can I be removed please, think I am going through another chemical :cry:

Wishing all you ladies a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## nimbec

Oh no Xt ((((((hugs)))))) 

Good luck for appts today ladies!!!


----------



## prickly

Hi everyone - haven't posted for a while as had some awful bleeding and cramping experiences recently. Started spotting on and off, brown then pink when wiping over a week ago. It progressed to cramping and red bleeding so went into A&E at weekend and they said I had infection in my urine. They scanned me and said baby and heartbeat and sac were showing fine. Put me on antibiotics and I returned to doc yesterday whereupon he referred me for a second scan tomorrow - to try and see source of bleeding. The bleeding subsided and returned to brown up until yesterday when heavy cramping and bright red bleeding started again...now cramping and still red bleeding. Its awful...I keep preparing for full blown m/c like I had at 10 weeks last year, but the clotting doesn't come (sorry tmi)...I am now just over 8 weeks and head is all over the place. This has been going on now for 10 days...my preg symptoms are also up and down with some days terrific nausea and others just some bloating and nothingness...boobs were getting heavier and sore with nipples secreting milky white, then nothing...uuurrrggghhh!! 
I return to work in a couple of weeks (work in a primary school) and just dont know what to think...I fully expected to see no heartbeat given all the bleeding and cramping but there was bubs on the screen with strong beat.


----------



## nimbec

Oh Prickly thats awful for you, i have everything crossed for you that all is ok! It's a great sign that hb was still there and i think that was after the worst of your bleeding? I really really hope everything is ok for you (((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## theresarhuebb

xtlcx said:


> Can I be removed please, think I am going through another chemical :cry:
> 
> Wishing all you ladies a H&H 9 months xx

sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## prickly

Thanks Nimbec - I thought I was in the clear after great Beta's so early on...so similar to yours around 15,000 mark at 24dpo...although I had zero preg symptoms up until around 6-7 weeks when the tiredness and horrible sea sickness feelings kicked in...then I felt absolutely awful from therein...its been no fun for my DD who has had a miserable summer school holidays with her mum so far :(
The bleeding is now quite heavy - bright red too and I am taking painkillers as the cramping is getting worse...but no clotting...so its like living in limbo land!!:wacko::wacko:
Scan in the morning will tell me more I guess - they did an emergency trans abdominal one at A&E and it was just to check if I was in throws of m/c...but doc said heartbeat was fine, saw strong little baby on screen in its sac and I just burst into tears when I saw baby...huge sac doc said which was fully intact and showed no signs of breaking down...infection was on other side of uterine cavity he thought...I just don't know...:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## theresarhuebb

prickly said:


> Hi everyone - haven't posted for a while as had some awful bleeding and cramping experiences recently. Started spotting on and off, brown then pink when wiping over a week ago. It progressed to cramping and red bleeding so went into A&E at weekend and they said I had infection in my urine. They scanned me and said baby and heartbeat and sac were showing fine. Put me on antibiotics and I returned to doc yesterday whereupon he referred me for a second scan tomorrow - to try and see source of bleeding. The bleeding subsided and returned to brown up until yesterday when heavy cramping and bright red bleeding started again...now cramping and still red bleeding. Its awful...I keep preparing for full blown m/c like I had at 10 weeks last year, but the clotting doesn't come (sorry tmi)...I am now just over 8 weeks and head is all over the place. This has been going on now for 10 days...my preg symptoms are also up and down with some days terrific nausea and others just some bloating and nothingness...boobs were getting heavier and sore with nipples secreting milky white, then nothing...uuurrrggghhh!!
> I return to work in a couple of weeks (work in a primary school) and just dont know what to think...I fully expected to see no heartbeat given all the bleeding and cramping but there was bubs on the screen with strong beat.

aww hoping alls ok :hugs: x


----------



## lily28

Lack of symptoms continues. I'm tired of waiting for them to appear so I went out for my chores and some paper work concerning the baby. Went to insurance company, our municipality to ask the procedures for adding the baby in the family registry, and finally at the mother & child center of our area. Thank heavens everything was within walking distance so I took a nice long walk. Boring paper work done, and now I'm ready for the fun stuff to begin!

I still test daily because I 'm in serious denial.


----------



## nimbec

Prickly i'm so hoping the bleeding is due to a horrid infection!! please please keep us informed i will be thinking about you!!! 

I have the queezy sea sickness feeling but it comes and goes in waves. 

I'm sorry your having such a rough time (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## kintenda

Just to say, I found out yesterday that we are having an April baby! We're due April 13th! So excited!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome kintender and congratulations!!!!


----------



## lily28

prickly said:


> Thanks Nimbec - I thought I was in the clear after great Beta's so early on...so similar to yours around 15,000 mark at 24dpo...although I had zero preg symptoms up until around 6-7 weeks when the tiredness and horrible sea sickness feelings kicked in...then I felt absolutely awful from therein...its been no fun for my DD who has had a miserable summer school holidays with her mum so far :(
> The bleeding is now quite heavy - bright red too and I am taking painkillers as the cramping is getting worse...but no clotting...so its like living in limbo land!!:wacko::wacko:
> Scan in the morning will tell me more I guess - they did an emergency trans abdominal one at A&E and it was just to check if I was in throws of m/c...but doc said heartbeat was fine, saw strong little baby on screen in its sac and I just burst into tears when I saw baby...huge sac doc said which was fully intact and showed no signs of breaking down...infection was on other side of uterine cavity he thought...I just don't know...:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I'm glad the little baby in intact, I hope the horrible infection goes away soon... You must have been so scared, I can't even imagine...:cry:


----------



## lily28

xtlcx said:


> Can I be removed please, think I am going through another chemical :cry:
> 
> Wishing all you ladies a H&H 9 months xx

So sorry, I hope you 'll be back soon hon...:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Hi new ladies and :hugs: to anyone going through a difficult time.

I'm a blueberry today :) 

Went to bed last night feeling sick, woke up this morning feeling sick...


----------



## nimbec

Hi doggylover i'm a blueberry too YAY!! time is moving on ....albeit at snails pace - rasberry next yeahaw!

I'm feeling sick too !


----------



## liams_mom

I'm somewhere in the middle of my 5th week and my symptoms are a gassy tummy, some cramping/stretching, and sore bbs. I had the nausea/seasickness feeling with my first by now so I'm feeling a little weird wanting to stuff my face with sweets, pumpernickel bread and cheese, fruit, juice, water, rice, cream of mushroom soup and chinese take out! Note: I have not done all this, but I imagine doing it and there's no gag reflex, and these are definitely on my food hit list! This baby is going to be a hellion when it comes out. I know it. :dohh:


----------



## lily28

^ haha love this post!!!
pumpernickel bread and cheese => just ate some lol!!!


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Hi doggylover i'm a blueberry too YAY!! time is moving on ....albeit at snails pace - rasberry next yeahaw!
> 
> I'm feeling sick too !

I was eating some fruit this morning for breakfast, and fished out al the blueberries...there are so many different sizes! I took them all to oh and demanded to know which one he thought was the most likely size of the baby!! Then i compared them to raspberries...that's a lot of growing in one week!


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi everyone hope u all feeling as well as u can... Well i couldnt resist i tested again after a nightmare last nite... Safe to say all is good
 



Attached Files:







20120821_125552.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lily28

^ Congrats!!


----------



## girlinyork

I've gone from a B cup to a DD in one and a half weeks. I was laughing my head off in m&s when I got measured. I've never been so voluptuous


----------



## Rayah123

Im due the 2nd of april with my second :)


----------



## lily28

girlinyork said:


> I've gone from a B cup to a DD in one and a half weeks. I was laughing my head off in m&s when I got measured. I've never been so voluptuous

My boobs are beyond control as well. I need one of those elastic athletic bras that keep everything into place. Just walking a round makes them move around and it hurts:dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg im so sick today im staying in bed!! I went to the shop for breakfast but all the food made me run for the exit with my 6 year old in toe :( luckily OH finished the shopping but my goodness i feel ill... 

today I have a baby pea!! yay for 6 weeks... hopefully the next 6 will go just as quick.. I can not wait for the lovely 2nd trimester!


----------



## Andrea214

Hi ladies,
I've been stalking this thread for ages - hoping to be able to add my name to this list... well 21DPO i've finally got a faint :bfp: I really thought I was out this month!!
If this is a sticky one i'm due around 25th April. That means baby will be a Taurean just like me :laugh2:
I'm off to buy a digi to confirm :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning everyone. I hope everyone is well. I started spotting some more this morning. I am getting a little anxious with all this spotting. I have been having some cramps on my right side and though they aren't HORRIBLE I am a little paranoid. 

So instead of calling the OB office I called my doctor's office. My doctor who diagnosed me with PCOS and with hypothyroid. My OB hasn't even seen me yet. She is just someone my doctor recommended I go see when I was having problems with getting pregnant. I had an appointment scheduled for September 25th before I found out this month that I was in fact pregnant. So the OB doesn't know my history as well as my doctor.

I'm hoping that I can just ask a nurse a few questions and feel a little better than I do now about this whole pregnancy situation. I am not very far along so anything is possible. It could be me being paranoid. I just want to have a few answers to my questions.


----------



## ghinspire22

Andrea214 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've been stalking this thread for ages - hoping to be able to add my name to this list... well 21DPO i've finally got a faint :bfp: I really thought I was out this month!!
> If this is a sticky one i'm due around 25th April. That means baby will be a Taurean just like me :laugh2:
> I'm off to buy a digi to confirm :happydance:

Congratulations! I got my BFP on Friday. I was completely shocked as well. It looks like we might be having our babies around the same time. Yay for us!


----------



## girlinyork

ghinspire, I'd go in and get your spotting checked with your doctor. Hopefully it's nothing xx


----------



## ghinspire22

girlinyork said:


> ghinspire, I'd go in and get your spotting checked with your doctor. Hopefully it's nothing xx

Yeah, I hope it's nothing too. That's why I called the office because I just need to make sure that there is nothing too serious going on in my body.


----------



## Andrea214

fx'd everything is ok ghinspire :) :dust:


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Ladies, Ive been away for a little while as my grandma passed away last week :( she is 3000 miles away in Canada so I cant even get there to be with my family. I am so sad. 

On a baby note, the sickness has kicked in now :( bbbllleugh. 

xx


----------



## maybesoon

ecavey said:


> Can i join this group? I'm due 25th April 2013! April is a special month for me - my birthday is on the 18th and our 1 year wedding anniversary will be the 21st April 2013!

Welcome! I'm due around April 30th & my b-day is May 2nd!!! It's going to be pretty fun!


----------



## maybesoon

liams_mom said:


> I'm somewhere in the middle of my 5th week and my symptoms are a gassy tummy, some cramping/stretching, and sore bbs. I had the nausea/seasickness feeling with my first by now so I'm feeling a little weird wanting to stuff my face with sweets, pumpernickel bread and cheese, fruit, juice, water, rice, cream of mushroom soup and chinese take out! Note: I have not done all this, but I imagine doing it and there's no gag reflex, and these are definitely on my food hit list! This baby is going to be a hellion when it comes out. I know it. :dohh:

bahaha.... I have been the same way! My DH told me on Sunday he loved seeing me eat so much! I have been extremely dizzy and the indigestion has already started. I was cramping pretty bad on Sunday, but haven't the last couple of days. Pretty sure I'm baking a hellion too!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

teamo -- I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## kealz194

Ghinspire, with my first pregnancy i spotted on and off all the way through my pregnancy and.i.was so scared. I went to.hospital and they were not helpful at all as it was new years eve(and my birthday) and i went home thinking the very bad bleed i.had was a mc. Turns.out i had a ectropian ( means your cervix is sore and enflamed and bleedsand is not.at all dangerous.for baby. Just annoying.for us.mums) maybe it.coins.be something.as simple as that x good luck.x


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, I've done it. I had to break out the hair-tie around my pants button trick this morning. :dohh::dohh::dohh: These pants are usually a little tight but they were just way too tight for comfort this morning. I'm not even 7 weeks along yet. So ashamed. :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> teamo -- I'm so sorry. :hugs:

thanks hun :hugs:

My clothes are tight too!! I feel like I have a right bump on me!!! Although it is leftovers from last time x


----------



## LittleSpy

Mine is leftover, too. In fact, these are the only pants I used to wear pre-daughter that still fit me. Though, they used to be so loose I could hardly wear them. Now they're so tight I can hardly wear them. :dohh:


----------



## Soccergurl3

I went for my first Ultrasound yesterday. I told my doctor that this was a really long cycle and that I may only be 4 or 5 weeks.....she didn't listen and said based on my last period I should be about 7 weeks. Oh well went for the ultrasound and they could only see a sac because I am way too early :( Oh well at least I get to go in for another Ultraound in 2 weeks!


----------



## doggylover

Teamo, so sorry to hear about your grandma. Hope you are looking after yourself and your little bean during this hard time :hugs:

Just went swimming with dh for the first time in about 10 years lol. Only managed 8 lengths...not only was I exhausted but I got cramps halfway through and started to panic that I would mc because I was overdoing it. :Dohh: I'm exhausted now.

On a bright note, I get to look after my nephew on Thursday, which is always good fun, and I know with him around I won't feel sick at all.


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy I am stealing your hair tie idea that is brilliant.. Ive been walking around with my trousers undone lol.. 

sorry about your grandma teamo xxx


----------



## TeAmo

thanks all. I am trying to look after myself! Baby is keeping me going. I am think Gma is watching over it. xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> Littlespy I am stealing your hair tie idea that is brilliant.. Ive been walking around with my trousers undone lol..

:rofl: My old supervisor taught me that trick years ago. Last pregnancy it only lasted a few weeks before I had to graduate to a belly band. I fear the same will happen this time. Except I'm at least a month behind where I was when my pants started getting tight with dd. :nope:


----------



## ghinspire22

So why is it that every place to get a ticker for your signature gives you a different due date? I swear I want to get something else and they just give me a separate due date. No idea what to do.


----------



## theresarhuebb

booking appointment went well my kids worked them selves tho lol. got an early scan on thursday 2pm just to make sure all is ok. 
quite happy :) got my doppler through the door today :) going to try it out tonight and my baby boy got his first hair cut :D looks all grown up!! xx


hugs to those whom need them hope all is ok and welcome newbies xx


----------



## girlinyork

ghinspire22 said:


> So why is it that every place to get a ticker for your signature gives you a different due date? I swear I want to get something else and they just give me a separate due date. No idea what to do.

Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haha the hair tie trick! My coworker was doing the same thing until she got her belly band. I'll have to start doing that with my jeans here soon, they're tighter and uncomfortable.


----------



## ghinspire22

girlinyork said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> So why is it that every place to get a ticker for your signature gives you a different due date? I swear I want to get something else and they just give me a separate due date. No idea what to do.
> 
> Do you know when you ovulated?Click to expand...

With PCOS I never knew when I was ovulating because the kits never worked for me. This was also the cycle that I didn't care about because I was frustrated and going to the obgyn in late September. This was a complete and utter surprise, so no I actually don't know...lol


----------



## girlinyork

If you have pcos then your EDD will probably be wrong then  You're going to have to wait for your scan hehe


----------



## maybesoon

ghinspire22 said:


> So why is it that every place to get a ticker for your signature gives you a different due date? I swear I want to get something else and they just give me a separate due date. No idea what to do.

Thank you for this post! I was having the same problem! Some say April 25th, some April 29th & some April 30th. That's going off the first day of my last AF. But I'm fairly certain that I o'd on August 1st. So I have no idea!


----------



## ghinspire22

girlinyork said:


> If you have pcos then your EDD will probably be wrong then  You're going to have to wait for your scan hehe

I don't even get an ultra sound until the 13th. My first appointment with just the nurse is on the 4th and then possibly a scan like I said on the 13th. September seems like a long time to wait.


----------



## ghinspire22

maybesoon said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> So why is it that every place to get a ticker for your signature gives you a different due date? I swear I want to get something else and they just give me a separate due date. No idea what to do.
> 
> Thank you for this post! I was having the same problem! Some say April 25th, some April 29th & some April 30th. That's going off the first day of my last AF. But I'm fairly certain that I o'd on August 1st. So I have no idea!Click to expand...

It's just frustrating because you don't know what to expect. lol! Honestly I just want some idea of WHAT is going on with my body. This is why I wish that I could go to the doctor sooner. 

I have both PCOS and hypothyroid and this is my first pregnancy. I have no idea what to expect and my hormones are a hot mess so yes I do take my medications but I would like to be tested just so I know what is going on...

This first trimester stuff...lol


----------



## maybesoon

ghinspire22 said:


> It's just frustrating because you don't know what to expect. lol! Honestly I just want some idea of WHAT is going on with my body. This is why I wish that I could go to the doctor sooner.
> 
> I have both PCOS and hypothyroid and this is my first pregnancy. I have no idea what to expect and my hormones are a hot mess so yes I do take my medications but I would like to be tested just so I know what is going on...
> 
> This first trimester stuff...lol

I'm right there with ya! Luckily I go in on Thursday but that is only because I have been scheduled for my wonderful yearly pap since February & was lucky enough that I got the BFP this month!!! So I don't even know what to expect because it's really not my "first" prenatal appointment! But I'm hoping they will at least give me something to go on. I feel like I'm just floating around in the dark with all these weird things going on with my body & I don't know what's ok & what to worry about!!!!


----------



## NuHunnie12

Hello Ladies!! Hope all is well! I woke up feeling better today so I got my big kindergarten sons school supplies and uniforms. and got my daughter a book bag so she wont feel left out. now that im home i felt a horrible headache come on now I feel like i have a cold or flu coming on. YUCK. My HCG lvls are really high so im expecting the worst health right now.


----------



## LittleSpy

ghinspire22 -- Not sure about the due date. I've gotten the same one everywhere I've checked. I'm using my ovulation date and not my lmp because I ovulated early in my cycle. Also, for future reference, even with PCOS, temping and charting should help you pinpoint ovulation. :thumbup: OPKs don't work to tell _anyone_ when they've actually ovulated. I say just pick a date for now and your OB will date you based on your first scan.

maybesoon -- If you think you Oed August 1st, use this calculator with August 1st as the date you conceived and it'll give you a good EDD. https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator It's all an "estimate" anyway (hence "estimated date of delivery") since babies implant at different times and grow at different rates. :winkwink:

I'm completely mad and applied for a job 3 hours away from where I live today. I'm very qualified and it's exactly where I want to live! Would be stressful moving/selling my house/changing health insurance/finding a new doctor/figuring out maternity leave, without pay, when I wouldn't even qualify for protection under FMLA, etc, but I think in the end it would all be worth it. Getting a bit ahead of myself, though. I should probably wait and see if I get an interview first before I let my imagination run wild about how the eff I'm going to manage all of that. :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

LittleSpy said:


> ghinspire22 -- Not sure about the due date. I've gotten the same one everywhere I've checked. I'm using my ovulation date and not my lmp because I ovulated early in my cycle. Also, for future reference, even with PCOS, temping and charting should help you pinpoint ovulation. :thumbup: OPKs don't work to tell _anyone_ when they've actually ovulated. I say just pick a date for now and your OB will date you based on your first scan.
> 
> maybesoon -- If you think you Oed August 1st, use this calculator with August 1st as the date you conceived and it'll give you a good EDD. https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator It's all an "estimate" anyway (he's "estimated date of delivery") since babies implant at different times and grow at different rates. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm completely mad and applied for a job 3 hours away from where I live today. I'm very qualified and it's exactly where I want to live! Would be stressful moving/selling my house/changing health insurance/finding a new doctor/figuring out maternity leave, without pay, when I wouldn't even qualify for protection under FMLA, etc, but I think in the end it would all be worth it. Getting a bit ahead of myself, though. I should probably wait and see if I get an interview first before I let my imagination run wild about how the eff I'm going to manage all of that. :haha:

With my thyroid issues my body temp is always different...I tried temping and it was a nightmare...lol


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> ghinspire22 -- Not sure about the due date. I've gotten the same one everywhere I've checked. I'm using my ovulation date and not my lmp because I ovulated early in my cycle. Also, for future reference, even with PCOS, temping and charting should help you pinpoint ovulation. :thumbup: OPKs don't work to tell _anyone_ when they've actually ovulated. I say just pick a date for now and your OB will date you based on your first scan.
> 
> maybesoon -- If you think you Oed August 1st, use this calculator with August 1st as the date you conceived and it'll give you a good EDD. https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator It's all an "estimate" anyway (he's "estimated date of delivery") since babies implant at different times and grow at different rates. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm completely mad and applied for a job 3 hours away from where I live today. I'm very qualified and it's exactly where I want to live! Would be stressful moving/selling my house/changing health insurance/finding a new doctor/figuring out maternity leave, without pay, when I wouldn't even qualify for protection under FMLA, etc, but I think in the end it would all be worth it. Getting a bit ahead of myself, though. I should probably wait and see if I get an interview first before I let my imagination run wild about how the eff I'm going to manage all of that. :haha:

Thank you so much!!! If I use that date then my edd is April 24th which puts things closer to how it's actually happened...


----------



## LittleSpy

ghinspire22 said:


> With my thyroid issues my body temp is always different...I tried temping and it was a nightmare...lol

I have thyroid issues as well. I found as long as I was consistent and used a basal thermometer, it wasn't too bad. I was going to try temping vaginally if there was a next cycle because my temps were kind of rocky at times, but I could always pinpoint O pretty certainly. Wanted to throw that out there in case it was something you want to take a shot at if you ever try for a #2. :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

Anyone else suffer more ridiculous typos now that they're pregnant? :haha:

Don't recall this with dd, but on here and at work, I'll find myself typing a word totally different *that* the word I'm trying to type! It's like my fingers have a mind of their own. :wacko:

_Edit: See?! I even gave you an example in this post. I was trying *so hard,* too! _


----------



## ghinspire22

LittleSpy said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> With my thyroid issues my body temp is always different...I tried temping and it was a nightmare...lol
> 
> I have thyroid issues as well. I found as long as I was consistent and used a basal thermometer, it wasn't too bad. I was going to try temping vaginally if there was a next cycle because my temps were kind of rocky at times, but I could always pinpoint O pretty certainly. Wanted to throw that out there in case it was something you want to take a shot at if you ever try for a #2. :flower:Click to expand...

I want four or five so there will definitely be a number 2.

I'm just trying to keep one inside. I feel like all I want is answers right now. For the most part I didn't even think I was ovulating. I had no symptoms or anything. So honestly this was a shot in the dark.


----------



## ghinspire22

Right now I don't even believe I'm pregnant. I mean the test on Friday SAID pregnant but honestly I don't feel like it all the time. My symptoms come and go and honestly I'm the type of girl who has to really SEE it to believe it. So my doctor has to tell me that everything is there and that I am in fact pregnant. It's weird that I'm like that but I guess I've had so many hopeful moments that were taken from me...long cycles and stuff that got me hopeful that now I don't know how to really accept it. I think there is an inner pessimist in me who says...anything can happen...it could be a chemical pregnancy and this good thing could be taken...


----------



## doggylover

Haha little spy...pregnancy brain?!? Fingers crossed ou get an interview for your job!

Saw someone mentioned having headaches, I seem to be getting a lot of them as well. Not really awful, but I would very rarely ever get one, so I am noticing them. I am also having to wear my glasses 24/7, which isn't normal when I am off work. 

Just sitting down to a snack of lemon and ginger tea and plain digestives...can you tell I feel sick?!

Ladies with edd problems, don't worry too much. I am pretty sure my date will get put back when I get my scan, as I think I implanted late, so my tickers aren't even accurate now.

On a positive note as of today this is the 'most pregnant' I have ever been!! Please stick in there bean!


----------



## ghinspire22

doggylover said:


> Haha little spy...pregnancy brain?!? Fingers crossed ou get an interview for your job!
> 
> Saw someone mentioned having headaches, I seem to be getting a lot of them as well. Not really awful, but I would very rarely ever get one, so I am noticing them. I am also having to wear my glasses 24/7, which isn't normal when I am off work.
> 
> Just sitting down to a snack of lemon and ginger tea and plain digestives...can you tell I feel sick?!
> 
> Ladies with edd problems, don't worry too much. I am pretty sure my date will get put back when I get my scan, as I think I implanted late, so my tickers aren't even accurate now.
> 
> On a positive note as of today this is the 'most pregnant' I have ever been!! Please stick in there bean!

That's amazing I really really hope that this one stays! :)


----------



## maybesoon

ghinspire22 said:


> Right now I don't even believe I'm pregnant. I mean the test on Friday SAID pregnant but honestly I don't feel like it all the time. My symptoms come and go and honestly I'm the type of girl who has to really SEE it to believe it. So my doctor has to tell me that everything is there and that I am in fact pregnant. It's weird that I'm like that but I guess I've had so many hopeful moments that were taken from me...long cycles and stuff that got me hopeful that now I don't know how to really accept it. I think there is an inner pessimist in me who says...anything can happen...it could be a chemical pregnancy and this good thing could be taken...

Yep, me too! I took 6 tests in 24 hours. Every single one came back Pregnant, but I just couldn't believe it. I kept thinking, defective, evap lines. But then when I took the digital (twice) I still couldn't believe what I saw. Still 3 days later I took a 7th test. Still Pregnant according to the test. It's just so hard to believe after wanting it for so long. I'm afraid to get too excited, afraid that it's a dream, afraid that if I truly start to believe it's real then I will miscarry.


----------



## LittleSpy

ghinspire -- Just try to be more positive, hun. I'm sure it must be difficult for you given your history and your spotting. Not to speak for everyone, but I think it's difficult for all of us not to worry. I have a tendency to be quite pessimistic, too. My daughter is 13 months old and I still constantly worry that something horrible will happen to her. A mother's nature, I guess.

Doggylover -- :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on being the most pregnant you ever!


----------



## ghinspire22

maybesoon said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Right now I don't even believe I'm pregnant. I mean the test on Friday SAID pregnant but honestly I don't feel like it all the time. My symptoms come and go and honestly I'm the type of girl who has to really SEE it to believe it. So my doctor has to tell me that everything is there and that I am in fact pregnant. It's weird that I'm like that but I guess I've had so many hopeful moments that were taken from me...long cycles and stuff that got me hopeful that now I don't know how to really accept it. I think there is an inner pessimist in me who says...anything can happen...it could be a chemical pregnancy and this good thing could be taken...
> 
> Yep, me too! I took 6 tests in 24 hours. Every single one came back Pregnant, but I just couldn't believe it. I kept thinking, defective, evap lines. But then when I took the digital (twice) I still couldn't believe what I saw. Still 3 days later I took a 7th test. Still Pregnant according to the test. It's just so hard to believe after wanting it for so long. I'm afraid to get too excited, afraid that it's a dream, afraid that if I truly start to believe it's real then I will miscarry.Click to expand...

We are sharing the same brain right now! I swear that is how I am. I refuse to test again and again because I don't want to freak myself out. It's just hard not to because in the back of my mind I'm scare. I'm scare when I go into the ob office in September they will have me take a test and NOTHING will be there. That's my biggest fear.


----------



## maybesoon

ghinspire22 said:


> We are sharing the same brain right now! I swear that is how I am. I refuse to test again and again because I don't want to freak myself out. It's just hard not to because in the back of my mind I'm scare. I'm scare when I go into the ob office in September they will have me take a test and NOTHING will be there. That's my biggest fear.

I really think it's normal at this point. Hahaha I have even worried that I have made all the symptoms up in my head & am one of those people who want something so bad that I have tricked my body into thinking I'm pg & that's what caused the positive tests!!!

I know I won't find out much on Thursday when I go to the doc, it's just too early. But I think just hearing it from her mouth then it will make it so much more real. 

Hang in there.... We are right on schedule with each other. We can do this & the next 9mths will be great for the both of us!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I still think that when I go for my scan they'll see nothing and tell me I've made it all up and to please go home and stop wasting their time


----------



## ghinspire22

I have very few pregnancy symptoms which is probably why too I don't feel pregnant yet. I think it's a little too early to be feeling it. I mean I have cramps now and again and some gas now and again. My pants though aren't fitting right. That's a bit annoying. It's probably from the bloat because honestly I didn't gain that much weight!

I don't feel pregnant yet..


----------



## NuHunnie12

LittleSpy said:


> Anyone else suffer more ridiculous typos now that they're pregnant? :haha:
> 
> Don't recall this with dd, but on here and at work, I'll find myself typing a word totally different *that* the word I'm trying to type! It's like my fingers have a mind of their own. :wacko:
> 
> _Edit: See?! I even gave you an example in this post. I was trying *so hard,* too! _

I CANT TALK RIGHT ANYMORE! I mix all my words up when Im angry. My hubbie thinks its so funny.:coffee: Ill let him know when i find it quiet funny


----------



## theresarhuebb

NuHunnie12 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else suffer more ridiculous typos now that they're pregnant? :haha:
> 
> Don't recall this with dd, but on here and at work, I'll find myself typing a word totally different *that* the word I'm trying to type! It's like my fingers have a mind of their own. :wacko:
> 
> _Edit: See?! I even gave you an example in this post. I was trying *so hard,* too! _
> 
> I CANT TALK RIGHT ANYMORE! I mix all my words up when Im angry. My hubbie thinks its so funny.:coffee: Ill let him know when i find it quiet funnyClick to expand...

i am terrible for this usually i spell words like this ordws it drives me crazy i dunno how i manage it! ive wrote the right word but its liek a scrambled word lol im watching what im writing just to make sure i dont do it! lol also i think of what im going to say and say something different like can you feed the dog i actually say can you feed the cat and my when my oh goes to feed the cat i say no i said the dog... then we argue that i said cat and not dog lmao! im am awful for this! baby brain its evil i swear!


----------



## ukgirl23

ghinspire22 said:


> I have very few pregnancy symptoms which is probably why too I don't feel pregnant yet. I think it's a little too early to be feeling it. I mean I have cramps now and again and some gas now and again. My pants though aren't fitting right. That's a bit annoying. It's probably from the bloat because honestly I didn't gain that much weight!
> 
> I don't feel pregnant yet..


hey hun dont worry it takes until weeks 5-6 to get most symptoms.. i think at the point you are at I only had sore boobies and was worrying... now a week or two later Im so sick its gross.. the symptoms will come just relax and think about other stuff. I am sure everything is fine. Xx


----------



## maybesoon

ghinspire22 said:


> I have very few pregnancy symptoms which is probably why too I don't feel pregnant yet. I think it's a little too early to be feeling it. I mean I have cramps now and again and some gas now and again. My pants though aren't fitting right. That's a bit annoying. It's probably from the bloat because honestly I didn't gain that much weight!
> 
> I don't feel pregnant yet..

I wouldn't worry about not having many symptoms at this point. Remember most women don't even know they are pregnant at this point. Unlike us crazy girls who are testing themselves constantly... lol That would so be me!!! 

I'm a little worried because my symptoms started so soon. Twins are all over my family & I have been preggers with them before. I'm worried it could have happened again!!! eeeekkk.... But I'm older now & can honestly say I take lots better care of myself so hopefully this time I can carry to term!!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

ghinspire im meant to be 8wks today only today have a felt like i have ben nauseated! im off for an early scan thursday to make sure all is ok


----------



## ghinspire22

Well ladies, I think this is a bad sign. I started bleeding just like 15 minutes ago. No cramps. It's just like my period came late. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow and telling them what happened.


----------



## elohcin

ghinspire22 said:


> Well ladies, I think this is a bad sign. I started bleeding just like 15 minutes ago. No cramps. It's just like my period came late. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow and telling them what happened.

Oh man, I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm praying it's nothing...maybe just a SCH? I had one with my last pregnancy, and although mine was a miscarriage because it was ectopic (so it had NOTHING to do with the SCH in my UTERUS), many MANY women bleed from SCH's, even sometimes heavily with clotting. 

The good news is you aren't cramping. With my many miscarriages, cramping was never absent from my bleeding. 

So sorry you are going through this at all, though. Pregnancy should NEVER have to be scary. :(


----------



## FrogLady

Can I join??? Due April 23rd:cloud9:


----------



## ghinspire22

elohcin said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think this is a bad sign. I started bleeding just like 15 minutes ago. No cramps. It's just like my period came late. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow and telling them what happened.
> 
> Oh man, I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm praying it's nothing...maybe just a SCH? I had one with my last pregnancy, and although mine was a miscarriage because it was ectopic (so it had NOTHING to do with the SCH in my UTERUS), many MANY women bleed from SCH's, even sometimes heavily with clotting.
> 
> The good news is you aren't cramping. With my many miscarriages, cramping was never absent from my bleeding.
> 
> So sorry you are going through this at all, though. Pregnancy should NEVER have to be scary. :(Click to expand...

I am having a good cry right now but all I can do is wait and call the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## elohcin

ghinspire22 said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think this is a bad sign. I started bleeding just like 15 minutes ago. No cramps. It's just like my period came late. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow and telling them what happened.
> 
> Oh man, I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm praying it's nothing...maybe just a SCH? I had one with my last pregnancy, and although mine was a miscarriage because it was ectopic (so it had NOTHING to do with the SCH in my UTERUS), many MANY women bleed from SCH's, even sometimes heavily with clotting.
> 
> The good news is you aren't cramping. With my many miscarriages, cramping was never absent from my bleeding.
> 
> So sorry you are going through this at all, though. Pregnancy should NEVER have to be scary. :(Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a good cry right now but all I can do is wait and call the doctor tomorrow.Click to expand...

I am so, so sorry mama. :( I certainly know how that feels.


----------



## ghinspire22

Thank you.

I don't see any reason to go to the ER because I'm not in serious pain and I wasn't very far along at all. So I think as long as there isn't pain...I'll be ok. It's just acting like a period right now. There really isn't anything the OB can do to stop it.


----------



## ecavey

Thank you! it's good to meet people who are about the same weeks pregnant as we can share tips and advise and worries! i'm definitely a worrier!


----------



## mummyconfused

Will update front page ASAP. Not feeling well at all :(

8 weeks today yay


----------



## maybesoon

ghinspire22 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I don't see any reason to go to the ER because I'm not in serious pain and I wasn't very far along at all. So I think as long as there isn't pain...I'll be ok. It's just acting like a period right now. There really isn't anything the OB can do to stop it.

I'm so very sorry... Hang in there. You are in my thoughts! Please keep us updated!


----------



## lily28

ghinspire22, I hope the bleeding stops, pls let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> ghinspire im meant to be 8wks today only today have a felt like i have ben nauseated! im off for an early scan thursday to make sure all is ok

Hope everything goes well at your scan Theresa xxxx :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

sooo sorry ghinspire. Hopefully the bleeding is harmless and everything will be ok xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ghinspire sending you all the :hugs: in the world hope everythings ok id still go to A + E problems can still arise from mc. if thats what it is! youj might have a cysts or aything causing the bleed please get checked out! xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> ghinspire im meant to be 8wks today only today have a felt like i have ben nauseated! im off for an early scan thursday to make sure all is ok
> 
> Hope everything goes well at your scan Theresa xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you :flower: xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I ended up going to the emergency room because I was afraid I wait until the morning. I had ultrasounds, blood tests, and urine samples taken. I didn't have severe pain but my blood level came back as 9. The doctor said I miscarried. The ultrasounds didn't find anything. They put an iv of fluids in me and I was sent home. 

I fell asleep around 2am. It is now 4:16am and I woke up feeling sick. I vomited. Did anyone ever do this before when they miscarried?

I am supposed to call an obgyn this morning so they can run another blood test to make sure the hormone levels are going down.

I still feel like I could vomit again. Is this normal to want to throw up while miscarrying?


----------



## CandyApple19

im so sorry :-( yes ive heard a few people being sick...its the hormones dropping rapidly...*hugs*


----------



## lily28

ghinspire22 said:


> I ended up going to the emergency room because I was afraid I wait until the morning. I had ultrasounds, blood tests, and urine samples taken. I didn't have severe pain but my blood level came back as 9. The doctor said I miscarried. The ultrasounds didn't find anything. They put an iv of fluids in me and I was sent home.
> 
> I fell asleep around 2am. It is now 4:16am and I woke up feeling sick. I vomited. Did anyone ever do this before when they miscarried?
> 
> I am supposed to call an obgyn this morning so they can run another blood test to make sure the hormone levels are going down.
> 
> I still feel like I could vomit again. Is this normal to want to throw up while miscarrying?

So sorry you went through this...:cry::hugs: I wish you a quick recovery, both physically and emotionally.
I'm sorry, I have no idea about miscarriages but many ladies in the forum have been through this and have great advice and info...


----------



## nimbec

ghinsphire i'm so so so so sorry that you are having to go through this :( I really hope you can find the strength to carry on, i know how hard it is - i just focused on my next ovulation and counted the days down. ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## girlinyork

Ghinspire, I am so so sorry. The hormones dropping can make you feel sick as can the sheer devastation of it all. I really hope you have a speedy recovery both physically and emotionally and get your forever baby soon xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

sending you hugs ghinspire xxx


----------



## Kte

Sorry Ginsphere :hugs:

Argh, I had a big post I had stored up over several pages and then copies and pasted something else and lost it all! Sorry ladies, I was trying to reply to you all! :dohh:


----------



## ladyredlainey

ghinspire22 said:


> I ended up going to the emergency room because I was afraid I wait until the morning. I had ultrasounds, blood tests, and urine samples taken. I didn't have severe pain but my blood level came back as 9. The doctor said I miscarried. The ultrasounds didn't find anything. They put an iv of fluids in me and I was sent home.
> 
> I fell asleep around 2am. It is now 4:16am and I woke up feeling sick. I vomited. Did anyone ever do this before when they miscarried?
> 
> I am supposed to call an obgyn this morning so they can run another blood test to make sure the hormone levels are going down.
> 
> I still feel like I could vomit again. Is this normal to want to throw up while miscarrying?

I vomited after my mc, it just left me so confused with still having symptoms. 
I'm so deeply sorry for your loss, sending loads of hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## theresarhuebb

ghinspire22 said:


> I ended up going to the emergency room because I was afraid I wait until the morning. I had ultrasounds, blood tests, and urine samples taken. I didn't have severe pain but my blood level came back as 9. The doctor said I miscarried. The ultrasounds didn't find anything. They put an iv of fluids in me and I was sent home.
> 
> I fell asleep around 2am. It is now 4:16am and I woke up feeling sick. I vomited. Did anyone ever do this before when they miscarried?
> 
> I am supposed to call an obgyn this morning so they can run another blood test to make sure the hormone levels are going down.
> 
> I still feel like I could vomit again. Is this normal to want to throw up while miscarrying?

oh hun im sorry to hear youve mc :hugs: 
yes the sicknes can stay! i m-mc and was still being sick for 4 wks before i had to have the tablet to get rid of everything big big :hugs:


----------



## ladyredlainey

All day nausea I'm getting now, bleugh lol
From getting very little symptoms to now lol. 

I've gone off sweet juice and sweet smells etc my bloomin preggy nose is beconibg a nightmare. 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## doggylover

So so sorry ghinspire :hugs: I hope that you stop feeling sick soon, and that you are back here with us ASAP :hugs:

Afm, I slept from 11 last night until midday. Just tried to have some lunch and couldn't finish it (a flipping bowl of soup...), have a banging headache and the nauseau appears to be arriving. :cry: I am feeling very sorry for myself AGAIN, and can't wait to tell my family tomorrow to get lots of looking after.


----------



## LittleSpy

ghinspire -- :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

You can add me to the sick-as-a-dog list. :sick: Really stinks because it's so much worse when I'm hungry. But when I'm that nauseous, it's really hard to eat anything. I'm feeling better now that I've eatten half a bagel and some cream cheese (yes, yes, it was pasteurized :haha:). But man, choking those first few bites down was the worst. I almost threw up 3 times while making my sandwich for lunch this morning. Hopefully it'll seem less vile when it's time to eat it. :haha: I'm still feeling like the B6 helps some. My nausea is less constant this time than it was with dd. But the waves of it are a lot stronger. :shrug: Well, I actually think I am constantly nauseous, but the waves of it are so much worse that when I'm only slightly nauseous, I feel awesome. :haha:

Why do our bodies react so violently to a natural/normal/usual thing? :dohh: Making women miserable while pregnant and giving birth doesn't seem like the best way to propogate the species. :haha:


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> Why do our bodies react so violently to a natural/normal/usual thing? :dohh: *Making women miserable while pregnant and giving birth doesn't seem like the best way to propogate the species.* :haha:

I agree, women should produce super strong feel-good hormones and have a natural high while pregnant, this would guarantee many pregnancies :thumbup:


I had my first wave of nausea today, after lunch I brushed my teeth and the tooth paste had the most vile taste :dohh: I swear I need a different one now, it was horrid.:nope:


----------



## maybesoon

ghinspire22 said:


> I ended up going to the emergency room because I was afraid I wait until the morning. I had ultrasounds, blood tests, and urine samples taken. I didn't have severe pain but my blood level came back as 9. The doctor said I miscarried. The ultrasounds didn't find anything. They put an iv of fluids in me and I was sent home.
> 
> I fell asleep around 2am. It is now 4:16am and I woke up feeling sick. I vomited. Did anyone ever do this before when they miscarried?
> 
> I am supposed to call an obgyn this morning so they can run another blood test to make sure the hormone levels are going down.
> 
> I still feel like I could vomit again. Is this normal to want to throw up while miscarrying?

I'm so sorry ghinspire. :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

I'm still having dizzy spells, but luckily I haven't started any nausea yet. However I learned this am that my nose definately doesn't like the smell of Big Red the drink!!! I haven't wanted sweets at all but I have been kinda craving spicy food. Is it too early for cravings at 5 weeks???


----------



## ghinspire22

Thank you everyone. Good luck with your journeys. I hope you all have beautiful little ones. I guess it's time for metro head back to the ttc boards and take the rest that the er doctor said I should take.


----------



## maybesoon

Take care ghinspire! Keep in touch.:hugs: and lots & lots of :dust:


----------



## ladyredlainey

ghinspire22 said:


> Thank you everyone. Good luck with your journeys. I hope you all have beautiful little ones. I guess it's time for metro head back to the ttc boards and take the rest that the er doctor said I should take.

Best wishes :flower: :hugs: Good luck in ttc when you feel ready again xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

maybesoon said:


> I'm still having dizzy spells, but luckily I haven't started any nausea yet. However I learned this am that my nose definately doesn't like the smell of Big Red the drink!!! I haven't wanted sweets at all but I have been kinda craving spicy food. Is it too early for cravings at 5 weeks???

I had really early cravings, wanting salty foods, so I think it must be normal, I have noticed a few ladies having early cravings :D 
I don't have any cravings at present, more just everything is filling me up to much. I have lunch, and then anything at all at tea time fills me up to much, making me feel more sick grrr!! lol

xx


----------



## maybesoon

ladyredlainey said:


> I had really early cravings, wanting salty foods, so I think it must be normal, I have noticed a few ladies having early cravings :D
> I don't have any cravings at present, more just everything is filling me up to much. I have lunch, and then anything at all at tea time fills me up to much, making me feel more sick grrr!! lol
> 
> xx

Thank you! This is my first & I have NO idea what I'm doing!!! I find that I'm hungry all day long but everything I try to eat, I take 2 bites & I'm like "yuck, not what I wanted". It's like my little bean is wanting something specific & I can't figure out what it is...


----------



## elohcin

For dizzy spells, you might focus on supporting your adrenals. Really common issue with pregnancy, especially if you've been pregnant before.

I have my appointment tomorrow. I would love to be excited, but I've been let down too many times and so I'm just trying to not think too much about it.

This pregnancy is kind of odd so far. This is my 11th pregnancy (though 7 were miscarriages)...I have only had nausea with one of them, and it was a miscarriage. Other than that I really have never had early symptoms. Well, this one is mostly the same, other than tender breasts, but I chock that up to the fact that this is only the 2nd pregnancy where I haven't been breastfeeding. But the one biggest difference is that I'm gaining weight already. I definitely deal with plenty of bloat and water retention and stuff in pregnancy, but I start effortlessly losing weight right away (about 5-8 lbs total) until the early 2nd tri when I begin putting it back on (and don't think I'm lucky...I gain WAY more than my fair share each time). So it's been kind of odd to step on the scale and see it HIGHER so soon for the first time in 11 pregnancies!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cravings -- mine have started early both times. This time I'm having more aversions than last time, too. I started off craving sweet stuff but I'm totally off that this week. Yuck. Now I'm all about some salty and spicy (and I normally don't do spicy very well)! I was all about salt with dd, too. :shrug: The ONLY food I can think of that doesn't trigger a mild gag reflex from me at this very moment is thai curry with tofu. :wacko: And chances are I won't be getting any of that any time soon (the only very good thai place in town is very expensive :nope:).


----------



## ladyredlainey

My little one has stopped me drinking coffee and tea (i usually have about 5 cups of coffee a day :blush: ) also stopped me drinking any diluted juice, or anything sweet tasting. Although will allow me to eat some sweeties, curries meat veg etc, but seems quite particular also lol, little babies keeping us mums on our toes! lol :lol: :D

I can't even stomach flavoured water, and I usually love the stuff :shrug: lol.

With my 2nd baby (girl) I had gone off a lot of things, but craved flap jacks, no wonder she was my heaviest baby lol, my only 10lb 9oz baby, the rest were 9lbers lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg my kids are begging me to take them to pizza hut!! save me now!! lol


----------



## doggylover

So excited...I got my first scan date for next Wednesday at 9am!! Yay!!! 

I was also told I will have an appointment with a consultant in a few weeks. Uk ladies, is this normal? I didn't realise that consultants were a part of antenatal care, unless you were a high risk pregnancy.

Oh crap...am I a high risk pregnancy????! Just panicked myself....


----------



## dan-o

I've got mine next weds too doggy lover! Can't wait! X


----------



## dan-o

Ghinspire I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

doggylover, I'm high risk because of joint problems and a mental health problem. Do you have any other conditions? x


----------



## ladyredlainey

I am high risk due to high bmi xx


----------



## doggylover

girlinyork said:


> doggylover, I'm high risk because of joint problems and a mental health problem. Do you have any other conditions? x

No I'm healthy as an ox (as they say). The only thing I can think of is my previous mc, but surely they don't class me as high risk after 1 mc? I really am baffled, I'll be interested to speak to my SIL tomorrow, as she went to same hospital last year for her first. Not complaining though, consultant involvement seems like a bonus to me!!

Dan-o, how are we going to wait a whole week?! It's only been half an hour since I found out and it feels like forever already!


----------



## nimbec

Hey Doggylover my next scan is next wednesday too YAY and this time i'm seeing a consultant - i've had previous miscarrage so that has made me high risk - plus i have a pacemaker so may add to risk factors. 

How exciting we all get to see our beans on the same day FX they are all healthy and hearts beating away!! How many weeks will u be? I'll be 8+3


----------



## liams_mom

> Thank you! This is my first & I have NO idea what I'm doing!!! I find that I'm hungry all day long but everything I try to eat, I take 2 bites & I'm like "yuck, not what I wanted". It's like my little bean is wanting something specific & I can't figure out what it is...

I'm having the same issue. Except I'm leaning more towards sweets which is no good for my anxiety and insomnia. Two bites and I'm out =\


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Hey Doggylover my next scan is next wednesday too YAY and this time i'm seeing a consultant - i've had previous miscarrage so that has made me high risk - plus i have a pacemaker so may add to risk factors.
> 
> How exciting we all get to see our beans on the same day FX they are all healthy and hearts beating away!! How many weeks will u be? I'll be 8+3

I guess maybe the mc does make me high risk then :shrug: I just assumed it would only be for serious previous conditions - like having a pace maker - or Having multiple mc. Either way, I suppose seeing a consultant is a good thing!

By my dates I'll be 8+1, but I am pretty sure I'll get put back a few days as I think I implanted pretty late, so little bean will seem a bit smaller. I am so excited, and glad others are having their scan on the same day so we can wait it out together! I'm terrified though, I have convinced myself there won't be any heartbeat... Hopefully once we get the scan and _hopefully_ hear that little heart beating away I'll be able to relax slightly.


----------



## maybesoon

Oh, I'm so jealous!! I wanna see my little bean too!!! Patience is not one of my strong suits!!! Wish all of you the very best. Can't wait to hear all about your appointments & scans!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Are you all managing to drink well?
I have not been drinking well, so always thirsty, but little one is limiting mums choices in fluids! lol. I can only have so much water before feeling really sick, same with diet pepsi (yes naughty I know, but little one is letting me drink it! lol)

On a different note, my hubby has just bought this for me, I can't wait to wear it lol!

https://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Black_printed_maternity_top-(15129).aspx

Cause I am a big lassie, it will not be obvious I have a bump till later on my pregnancy, but I just can't wait to wear it lol!

xx


----------



## JenX

Had my first beta this morning- got an 867 at 22 dpo. Hoping it doubles by Friday morning!


----------



## doggylover

Just cleared out a whole load of clothes. I am so bad about being ruthless - I usually keep stuff I never wear 'just in case' I decide I want to! But knowing I won't fit into a lot of it made the decisions much easier! Basically got rid of my entire summer wardrobe as next summer I'll be too fat for it with my baby weight hanging round, and then summer after I'll be 27 and probably too old for most of the dresses I have!!

Definitely a good incentive if you have been putting off a clear out! 

I'm so sentimental about clothes though...I even apologised to some things! :blush:


----------



## doggylover

ladyredlainey said:
 

> Are you all managing to drink well?
> I have not been drinking well, so always thirsty, but little one is limiting mums choices in fluids! lol. I can only have so much water before feeling really sick, same with diet pepsi (yes naughty I know, but little one is letting me drink it! lol)
> 
> On a different note, my hubby has just bought this for me, I can't wait to wear it lol!
> 
> https://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Black_printed_maternity_top-(15129).aspx
> 
> Cause I am a big lassie, it will not be obvious I have a bump till later on my pregnancy, but I just can't wait to wear it lol!
> 
> xx

That t shirt is so cute!

I've found myself drinking a lot more juice than normal. Water is making me gag a little at present, and it's usually all I drink...


----------



## ladyredlainey

Lol I don't even own 1 dress. I have 3 pairs of jeans, 2 pairs of trousers, and about 8 tops lol! thats it :lol: plenty knickers though! lol!! 

x


----------



## ladyredlainey

My little one isn't letting me drink diluted juice, which is something I drunk often also. He or she is already a little trouble maker hahaha!! :D :cloud9:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hello everyone! Can I join your forum? I got a BFP last night for an April 29th EDD. I'm very excited (and nervous) as I had a CP on my first month trying last Feb, and have had nothing happen since. I'm cautiously optimistic :)


----------



## doggylover

I only wear dresses for work, it's weird because I am a jeans or trackie bottoms girl day to day, but I hate wearing formal trousers! Your list of clothes sounds like what I actually wear...most of the other stuff is for work, and anything over and above that never gets worn!!! I definitely like sticking to jeans and a jumper!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Congratulations Babyhopes :D welcome :hugs: xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've ordered a lovely long cardigan, (purple! I am usually quite a dark colour person lol, but occasionally wear something brighter).
I am such a big lass though, so it will not be until I am about 30+ weeks until it is obvious I'm preg :( but my own fault for being so big, but I still carry a baby in my belly, just not as beautifully as others lol x


----------



## Kte

Drinks are an issue here as well! I'm liking lemon flavoured drinks at the moment but right now my juice is stuck in a draw at work next to a heavy box - they don't know yet so can't get to it - argh!!

I'm hoping my cloth fit afterwards! I play Roller Derby, well did until I found out I was PG, so i'll be waiting a month then getting back into it again once LO is born, fingers crossed. Its kept me really fit up until now, I need to keep it up in a healthy way, don't want to go all saggy, I used to train 3 times a week, now I do nothing apart from walking but its nothing in comparison.

hurray for the scans next week! I have to wait until 21st September - sooooooooooo far away, at least I have a MW home visit in between to keep things going.


----------



## maybesoon

BabyHopes. said:


> Hello everyone! Can I join your forum? I got a BFP last night for an April 29th EDD. I'm very excited (and nervous) as I had a CP on my first month trying last Feb, and have had nothing happen since. I'm cautiously optimistic :)

Congrats!! And welcome!!!


----------



## maybesoon

ladyredlainey said:


> My little one isn't letting me drink diluted juice, which is something I drunk often also. He or she is already a little trouble maker hahaha!! :D :cloud9:

hahaha all I can seem to drink is water... Which before I got pregnant was the last thing I drank! My DH got a little upset with me last night for calling our little bean a "brat" hehehe


----------



## ukgirl23

I can no longer drink fizzy drinks or sweet drinks, I love orange juice right now which is good for the toilet issue lol.. I can only drink water if it is ice cold...


----------



## maybesoon

I have tried drinking root beer & big red since coca cola was a no no. Can't stand either of them right now. I tried orange juice that was a no go. I have been able to still drink sweet tea which is a blessing because I have lived on it may entire life. But I'm afraid that too will become yucky! So for now I'll just stick with water & the wonderful bathroom!!! I can't wait to get off work this evening. I'm headed straight for some spicy mexican food. That's all I have been able to think about since 3 am!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg my kids won the pizza hut vote and I ate looooaaaaads because when im eating im not feeling sick.... now i am.... lol ... urgh!!! Help meeeeeee


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Omg my kids won the pizza hut vote and I ate looooaaaaads because when im eating im not feeling sick.... now i am.... lol ... urgh!!! Help meeeeeee

lol... stuffed & miserable I take it??? I hate that feeling. I tried to talk my bosses into implementing 10am & 2pm nap times here at the office, but they just laughed at me. Ugh, all I wanna do is eat, pee & sleep!!!


----------



## Steph82

I have been drinking nothing but water for the past 8 weeks! For the last couple of days however, I noticed that i was dreading having to drink it :wacko:
Today I forced my 3rd cup down and instantly got extreamly ill. lol Thank god I didn't have to throw up but it was close...
Until today I really havnt had a bad MS spell! This was my first! Let me tell you ladies... I have a new found respect :flower: for all of you that have had this all along!!!!! I don't know if I would have been able to function over the past 3 weeks with this kind of MS. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

We should all move to countries where it is law to sleep during the day.. siesta!!


----------



## dan-o

Ugh I did something similar and stuffed down a whole jar of pickles, then spent all afternoon feeling ill lol!! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Sign me up for the siesta. :sleep:

Well, I got some nasty microwave curry thai noodles. Yeah... I made them but haven't even eaten them. Definitely not what I wanted. :dohh: I missed the part on the ingredient list that shows the first ingredient in the sauce is lemongrass. I'm not a huge fan. Oh well.


----------



## dan-o

Talking of drinks my fav is cold soda water with a squirt of lemon juice.. Mmmm! Love anything sour ATM! X


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol thing is though when I eat I dont feel sick they have ice cream with chocolate sauce and smarties on top now Im so jealous lol


----------



## dan-o

Littlespy my dinner didnt do it for me either, I had a jacket potato with cottage cheese.. Three mouthfuls and I was done :dohh:
Been trying to work out all day what it is I really fancy!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> We should all move to countries where it is law to sleep during the day.. siesta!!

I completely agree! I came really really close to staying in bed this am. I just couldn't wake up. And I went to bed early last night. But I think some of it could have something to do with us finally getting a dose of cooler weather. It's been in the triple digits for so long & yesterday & today the high is only in the mid to upper 80s... lol I used my heater in my car the last two mornings on the way to work!!!


----------



## doggylover

dan-o said:


> Talking of drinks my fav is cold soda water with a squirt of lemon juice.. Mmmm! Love anything sour ATM! X

I am currently sucking on a lime! That's not a pregnancy thing, I just love lemons and since we are out but have limes, I thought I'd go second best!


----------



## elohcin

Well, my hCG came back at 905 (18dpo) but I haven't had a re-draw so I don't know the doubling yet. My TSH was "a little low" but they have NEVER tested my antibodies there so they have no clue about my Hashimoto's hypothyroidism (whereas my TSH would be GOOD!!), despite me TRYING to get them to understand, so I hope they get on top of it. I'm planning on switching docs anyway, but for now I'm stuck. So I hope they take me seriously enough because I don't want to have an 8th miscarriage. I will talk to them at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> I only wear dresses for work, it's weird because I am a jeans or trackie bottoms girl day to day, but I hate wearing formal trousers! Your list of clothes sounds like what I actually wear...most of the other stuff is for work, and anything over and above that never gets worn!!! I definitely like sticking to jeans and a jumper!

Ahh I'm dreading the issue of work clothes.... :( 

I'm a student working on my PhD so I wear what I would call business casual on a regular basis for school and my job at the library. But I've managed to get myself a University teaching position this Fall, and I have *no* office clothes.... and I mean none! I think I have one pair of dress pants that actually fit. So not only do I need to go buy some dress clothes, I need to try and find some that will grow along with me once the bump starts show! :dohh: 

This could be tricky!!


----------



## doggylover

That will be a pain, definitely! Luckily a lot of the stuff I wear for work is kind if flowy, so I'm hoping it'll do me until Christmas. I'll probably just get 2/3 pairs of maternity trousers and mix tops once my regular clothes don't fit. Luckily my school dress code is pretty casual.

Congrats on your job btw, wonderful news!


----------



## LittleSpy

Eh, I never bought a single pair of maternity pants (US speak for trousers... not underwear :haha:). I just used a belly band my entire pregnancy. :shrug: Plan to do the same this time, hopefully. I did get a few maternity shirts, though. Just because some of my regular ones became too short to cover the bump all the way down.

Granted, I never really got *huge* (though I sure felt like it) with dd, even over 40 weeks. Not nearly as big as I've seen some women get. Poor ladies!

Ugh, I've been so sick today. Definitely feeling sorry for myself. Still haven't thrown up. But so much gagging I almost think I'd feel better if I just let myself do it. Luckily I'm about to go home from work where I'll be way too busy with dinner and baby to feel sorry for myself for a few hours. Then it'll be "woe is me" again, laid up on the couch watching TV after baby goes to sleep. :haha:


----------



## mummyconfused

176 ladies :)

Ghinespire - I'm so very sorry for your loss :(

This thread is going so fast I'm having trouble keeping up, so if I've missed Anyone on first page please let me know. 

I've been pretty unwell with morning sickness I've havent been checking in as much :(

All I want is vinigar. On everything. Mmmmm noom noom noom lol

I can now feel the top of my uterus now as I'm only 51kgs lol in lay on my back and yep a big hard round uterus. Its amazing. I've order a Doppler as it was a life saver with my youngest. Anybody else getting dopplers?


----------



## elohcin

I have a doppler, too (mostly because we did two unassisted pregnancies/births). I love mine. I've been able to pick up a HB around 8/9 weeks each time.

I can't wait to feel my uterus! I usually being feeling it around the same time as you, too!


----------



## mummyconfused

It's so exciting. And makes it all feel a little more really. I picked up my sons hb at 9 weeks so f'x :)


----------



## firstymemommy

How do u kno its ur uterus you are feelin i wanna see if i am doing this right..

Also i am getting a doppler this friday!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Popping in to say my due date has changed! I'm now due 2 days later, April.14th/2013. 

I've been having red, pink and brown spotting along with passing of some tissuey stuff. My midwife was sure I was miscarrying even though it was pretty much only when I wiped, and I have had no cramping... But I had an ultrasound today and it put me at 6weeks 3days, so I found out I was pregnant at 3weeks 2days! 

My HCG levels for 6weeks 3days are 17,624. Up from 1695 at 4weeks 5days.. I don't think that's quite doubling at the rate it should?! I'm too tired to properly do the math. I'll go every 3 days from a couple of weeks.


----------



## mummyconfused

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Popping in to say my due date has changed! I'm now due 2 days later, April.14th/2013.
> 
> I've been having red, pink and brown spotting along with passing of some tissuey stuff. My midwife was sure I was miscarrying even though it was pretty much only when I wiped, and I have had no cramping... But I had an ultrasound today and it put me at 6weeks 3days, so I found out I was pregnant at 3weeks 2days!
> 
> My HCG levels for 6weeks 3days are 17,624. Up from 1695 at 4weeks 5days.. I don't think that's quite doubling at the rate it should?! I'm too tired to properly do the math. I'll go every 3 days from a couple of weeks.

Did you see a heartbeat? There not doubling Hun but there is a huge variety and I know many woman that haven't doubled and have healthy bubs


----------



## theresarhuebb

Sorry wasn't on yesterday had such a busy day off for my early scan at 2pm Gb time. Very nervous never slept well I'm expecting to go in and all be wrong. I also recieved my doppler on Tuesday heard no heart beat yet although I'm alive lol I'm guessing that if I go by lmp I'm 8wks if go with conception with clear blue ill only be 6-7 wks so won't find hb. Well see today. My uterus I can't feel yet babys not supposed to move up yet till 12 wks plus. 
I'm still eating and drinking as normal apart from I've cut out coca cola maybe a can a day. Drinking plenty of water tho Xx


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies. Mummy confused sorry to hear you have been feeling rough :hugs:

I want to get a Doppler but my dh says no, as he thinks if I can't find a hb I will panic. He's right of course...I dunno. We talked about it and he's really against it, so I guess we aren't. I don't want to make it seem like I'm disregarding all his opinions.

Telling my family tonight :) I'm excited, but have to really underline that there is to be no fuss just yet, at least not until scan next week. 

Feeling alright this morning....which worries me. Now I've had ms I don't want it to disappear as I am worrying about that....neurotic.


----------



## ladyredlainey

I really think my pubic bone is going to snap! :wacko: I was bouncing the buggy down the steps, and felt a strain, like a close to snap like feeling...eekk.
I think I had this with my girls (memory is terrible) but I think it was later on my pregnancies.

So note to self - be careful bumping buggies up and down steps!.

Is anyone else doing things that they shouldn't be? I've been pulling down trees with rope, pushing and pulling heavy tables, just things I'd normally do, but then I'd hurt myself and think O crap!! :dohh: My hips and butt aren't as sore now, but strangely I think it is because I am walking more?? :wacko: occasionally I will get a sharp pain, but not like before.

I was stressed to the eyeballs this morning, with my 4, trying to get things ready for school, and me giving my elder girls things, for them to miss place them, then have to hunt for them again :dohh: but now it is just me and my 1 yr old, so it is very quiet now. But my head is pounding........I don't think I am doing well with pregnancy and having kids this time :lol: I have to laugh or I'd cry lol.

Hope you are all well this morning.

xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

doggylover said:


> Morning ladies. Mummy confused sorry to hear you have been feeling rough :hugs:
> 
> I want to get a Doppler but my dh says no, as he thinks if I can't find a hb I will panic. He's right of course...I dunno. We talked about it and he's really against it, so I guess we aren't. I don't want to make it seem like I'm disregarding all his opinions.
> 
> Telling my family tonight :) I'm excited, but have to really underline that there is to be no fuss just yet, at least not until scan next week.
> 
> Feeling alright this morning....which worries me. Now I've had ms I don't want it to disappear as I am worrying about that....neurotic.



Morning

I have a doppler, and I am picking up swooshing and my heartbeat etc, but not fast enough (any of the noises) to be baby yet. I managed to pick up my youngest's heartbeat when I was 12 weeks, but not before xx

Good luck telling the family!! :D xx


----------



## dan-o

mummyconfused said:


> 176 ladies :)
> 
> Ghinespire - I'm so very sorry for your loss :(
> 
> This thread is going so fast I'm having trouble keeping up, so if I've missed Anyone on first page please let me know.
> 
> I've been pretty unwell with morning sickness I've havent been checking in as much :(
> 
> All I want is vinigar. On everything. Mmmmm noom noom noom lol
> 
> I can now feel the top of my uterus now as I'm only 51kgs lol in lay on my back and yep a big hard round uterus. Its amazing. I've order a Doppler as it was a life saver with my youngest. Anybody else getting dopplers?

Yep can't wait to get my Doppler out! Will start trying it at about 8/9 weeks!

I'm on anything vinegary too, no wonder I'm feeling sick lol!! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Popping in to say my due date has changed! I'm now due 2 days later, April.14th/2013.
> 
> I've been having red, pink and brown spotting along with passing of some tissuey stuff. My midwife was sure I was miscarrying even though it was pretty much only when I wiped, and I have had no cramping... But I had an ultrasound today and it put me at 6weeks 3days, so I found out I was pregnant at 3weeks 2days!
> 
> My HCG levels for 6weeks 3days are 17,624. Up from 1695 at 4weeks 5days.. I don't think that's quite doubling at the rate it should?! I'm too tired to properly do the math. I'll go every 3 days from a couple of weeks.

The doubling time slows down once the levels get into the thousands :hugs: 
Congrats on the scan!!


----------



## CandyApple19

my lovely friend is sending me her doppler and i should expect it tomorrow <3 

i can feel my womb now too, just above my c section scar, but its not ALWAYS there i know that it is it though, i can feel my fundal height..but its true, its not uncommon to be unable to feel it until 12 weeks when you really do pop..


----------



## dan-o

doggylover said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Talking of drinks my fav is cold soda water with a squirt of lemon juice.. Mmmm! Love anything sour ATM! X
> 
> I am currently sucking on a lime! That's not a pregnancy thing, I just love lemons and since we are out but have limes, I thought I'd go second best!Click to expand...

Mmmm sounds good! Might have to see if I can find some limes now :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm really unsure if I should call my GP, I think I have a stomach bug or I've eaten something bad, I had an upset tummy last night and cramps ever since. There's no bleeding but I'm worried :/ do you think I should call them?


----------



## doggylover

If you are worried then definitely give them a call. No harm can come by checking it out. Hope you feel better :hugs:

Dan-o...the lime was great haha! My dh came home from running with the dog and just looked at me and said "you are sucking a lime. That is gross" I suggest you do it in private! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh you are right, I guess I just dont want to look silly if I go to the doctors for diarrhea lol xx


----------



## CandyApple19

Have you tried tyo use the bathroom chick? sometimes when uve got bad guts and your tummy cramps it can feel similar to proper cramps, that happened a few times with my 2nd lil man, whenever i had the runs or anything itd make me cramp up..x


----------



## doggylover

Well diarrhoea in pregnancy can lead to dehydration, so it wouldn't be a silly issue at all. I'm sure they will understand. My brother is an a&e doctor and, trust me, people go to him with the stupidest things ever such as "I was bloated last Thursday" and I haven't made that up!


----------



## CandyApple19

Lmao doggylover, i remember hearing a a&e doctor getting angry at someone for going in with mild constipation, where i live people will go in cos of a cold! its PATHETIC. wastes alot of time.....


----------



## ladyredlainey

in pregnancy take nothing for granted. :hugs: Hope everything is fine xx


----------



## ukgirl23

im going to the doctor in half an hour


----------



## Kte

Good luck x


----------



## nimbec

Hope all goes ok UKgirl fx for you keep us updated!! I seem to have lost my nausea cue PANIC! Organised for blood hcg to be taken tomorrow just to check all ok, i'm pretty sure i'm over reacting and i have an appt next wed hopefully they will scan and i'll see all is ok! 

Gosh its such a worrying time!


----------



## soph77

I have a dating scan tomorrow :) I really really really hope I see a heartbeat. I almost feel like I can't believe I am pregnant until I see there is something in my belly!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm just majorly constipated lol


----------



## ladyredlainey

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm just majorly constipated lol

aww thank goodness eh :D hope you manage to go plenty soon xx


----------



## ukgirl23

she gave me 2 packs of fibrogel lol


----------



## nimbec

That's good news hun! I was really bad last week but I've been eating apricots and spicy food - its done the trick I felt so much better afterwards.


----------



## ukgirl23

I have done that too but I have IBS so I get it quite badly, she said I was so bloated she would have dated me a lot further along than 6 weeks, my whole large intestine was blocked up and the upset tummy I had was over flow... lovely huh!! the things we go through for our beans!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Am I the only lady not to get an early scan? 
Mines is kinda early I'll be 11+4 then but it seems so far away (although I am 9 wks on Sunday lol) although it is only that cause my mw did it wrong! why don't they listen to us?? she marked me down as having a 29 day cycle, it is a 32 day cycle I have.

I know early scans aren't givin unless worries or problems etc, so I don't want to appear insensitive, I just wish I could see my little bun xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I dont even get to see the health visitor until I'm 12 weeks so my first scan will probably be at 13-14 weeks :/ 

this fybrogel is DISGUSTING!!! the smell is good though!


----------



## Lilllian

My midwife appt is not until 12 1/2 weeks. 

Guess the scan will be not till at least 13 weeks.

Can anyone help with a query please: Took a digital test yesterday which said I am 3+ from conception, but I cannot possibly be as it puts me a few days ahead - I am presuming the tests are not accurate to the day? I just don't want the sonographer to put me a week ahead again like they did with my daughter. Can I put my foot down on a date if they say I am a week longer than I know I am?

Thanks


----------



## liams_mom

I'm feeling fine and healthy this morning. Still have some cramping/stretching feelings and I can feel a firmness just near my older c-section scar. I'm hoping that my scan comes quickly and I can see a healthy little bean hanging out in there. It just seems like its taking forever to get to even 6 weeks! My scan is Sept 6! Ugh, common and end August!


----------



## girlinyork

Lillian those tests aren't reliable. People get the 3+ either a few days early or late all.the.time. Myself included :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Mines is the 13th of sept, which isn't far but feels it lol


----------



## Kte

Oh how I recall fybrogel, I suffered with an anal fissure after my last pregnancy, thanks to the MW!!, I was given lactulose and movicol, movicol was AMAZING!


----------



## mummyconfused

Well today no ms. Thank god! And I haven't stopped eating lol

On a sad note: My partner was made redundant today. How heartless! 
Now the added stress to find another job!

My almost 2 yo goes in for grommets on Tuesday and I'm stressing out! What next?


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl, glad to hear everything is ok!

I had a really bad night. I was having lightening like sharp shooting pains on my lower left side. It was freaking me out all night. Although this am it has seemed to stop. 

I go in this afternoon for my scheduled yearly exam & to let my GN know I have gotten a BFP. I'm just ready to hear her say it's true!!!

Hope everyone has a really great day!


----------



## nimbec

The clearblue are just measuring amount of hcg

1-2 25-200miu

2-3 200+

3+ 2000 and over

Hope this helps - i got my 3+ really early but just ment my levels were high! 

Hope everyones ok!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I wonder how many sets of twins we'll have in the group :D

I was reading up on back ache, i wish i didn't look now as mc is related but lots of other things to thankfully. 

I just had a lovely walk with hubby and our two youngest girls to collect our two elder girls, its beautiful outside xx


----------



## ukgirl23

backache is normal in pregnancy though, everyone has it I think, I had it with my other 2 and they are fine xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I had it in all my pregnancies also but i just wondered what caused it.


----------



## maybesoon

ugh... I had back surgery in 1999 & reinjured it 6 weeks later so my back has honestly hurt for as long as I can remember!!! I would think something was wrong if it didn't hurt!!! lol... 

As for twins... Well my mom is a twin & they run on both sides of my family.... With my only other pregnancy I had twins... I don't know what the odds of it happening twice to the same person, but..... God willing we will find out in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## girlinyork

My brother is a twin (the other was miscarried), my aunt and uncle are twins and my OH's mother is a twin


----------



## soy

Hi I'm new here and just found out Monday I'm pregnant,it was such a shock I still don't believe I am.. I have period like cramps and pressure I was wondering is it normal,I'm only 6 weeks I think??I hope I'm posting this in the right place:


----------



## LittleSpy

So, although I was constantly nauseous from 5 weeks to 14 weeks, I didn't really have any food aversions with dd. I'm certainly making up for it now! The thought/smell/taste of EVERYTHING is making me gag. I'm having to choke down food (because after I eat, I feel a little less nauseous). Trying to focus on the silver lining -- Maybe I won't gain 40 pounds with this pregnancy like I did my last! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

soy said:


> Hi I'm new here and just found out Monday I'm pregnant,it was such a shock I still don't believe I am.. I have period like cramps and pressure I was wondering is it normal,I'm only 6 weeks I think??I hope I'm posting this in the right place:

Totally normal in early pregnancy. Congrats!


----------



## ladyredlainey

soy said:


> Hi I'm new here and just found out Monday I'm pregnant,it was such a shock I still don't believe I am.. I have period like cramps and pressure I was wondering is it normal,I'm only 6 weeks I think??I hope I'm posting this in the right place:

Hiya and congratulations :hugs:
Yep period like cramps are normal, but if the pains seem worst than normal period cramps, see the doctor xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

My dads mum was a twin, my grandads brother was a twin, but thats the only twins in my family x


----------



## LittleSpy

Re Twins: I think somone here already mentioned this -- They're genetic through maternal lines. So it doesn't matter how many twins your OH has in his family, it doesn't make you more likely to have twins. :thumbup: My understanding is, you're much more likely to have twins if your mother or her mother (or her mother) had twins. And then it's only fraternal twins, not identical. By that I mean, your mom having identical twins will not make you more likely to have twins. Your mom having fraternal twins does. Everyone is just as likely as the next person to have identical twins.


----------



## soy

No they are not that bad,I also have a tingly feeling in my hands which I'm finding strange,I'm just so nervous


----------



## ukgirl23

I think I read online that twins are more likely if you have a high bmi, history of twins and apparently the more children you have the more likely you are to have twins 

https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm


----------



## ladyredlainey

ukgirl23 said:


> I think I read online that twins are more likely if you have a high bmi, history of twins and apparently the more children you have the more likely you are to have twins
> 
> https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm

Eeeppp that's me lol. My bmi is high and I've had 4 kids


----------



## maybesoon

soy said:


> Hi I'm new here and just found out Monday I'm pregnant,it was such a shock I still don't believe I am.. I have period like cramps and pressure I was wondering is it normal,I'm only 6 weeks I think??I hope I'm posting this in the right place:

Congrats!!! I had cramps also!


----------



## girlinyork

My mother had twins and her grandmother had twins. My BMI is 20 and I've no living children so not very likely on that respect but I am all bloaty already lol


----------



## maybesoon

My Mom's a fraternal twin... Most of the twins on my mom's side are fraternal the ones on my dad's side (which there's actually even more of) are all identical....


----------



## ladyredlainey

maybesoon said:


> My Mom's a fraternal twin... Most of the twins on my mom's side are fraternal the ones on my dad's side (which there's actually even more of) are all identical....

Wow so many twins :D x


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkk just read that article... My family has history of twins, I've been pregnant with twins in the past & I'm 36!! wow!


----------



## minnie83

Hi, 

just got my BFP and my EDD is April 25th! Can I join in too please? :flower: So excited, was a complete surprise!


----------



## girlinyork

Yay, congrats Minnie :)


----------



## Bjs2005

mummyconfused said:


> 176 ladies :)
> 
> I can now feel the top of my uterus now as I'm only 51kgs lol in lay on my back and yep a big hard round uterus. Its amazing. I've order a Doppler as it was a life saver with my youngest. Anybody else getting dopplers?

I want to get a doppler. For those that have them, what kind do you have or have heard works well (but is still affordable). I have been looking at the Sonoline B dopplers, and most websites I find them on are about $56.00. DH doesn't want to spend the money, but I think my peace of mind might end up over-ruling that. lol.


----------



## LittleSpy

I have an Angelsounds "fetal heartrate monitor." I found dd's heartbeat when I was about 11 weeks. I'm a bit chubby (was a US size 12 when I got pregnant with dd), though, and I hear that can make it harder to find the heartbeat.


----------



## LittleSpy

Also, regarding twins, I was unclear. I didn't mean that maternal genetics were the only thing to make you more likley to have twins. I was stating that paternal genetics and your partner's genetics have nothing (or very little, if anything) to do with it. :thumbup: Sorry for any misunderstanding!

And I think the weight/age/children/folic acid factor makes me more likely to have fraternal twins as well. I don't see how it could possibly have an effect on identical twins since that's just kind of a freak spur of the moment occurrence. :shrug: But I've been wrong before. :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

minnie83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> just got my BFP and my EDD is April 25th! Can I join in too please? :flower: So excited, was a complete surprise!

Woohoo Congrats!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

mummyconfused said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Popping in to say my due date has changed! I'm now due 2 days later, April.14th/2013.
> 
> I've been having red, pink and brown spotting along with passing of some tissuey stuff. My midwife was sure I was miscarrying even though it was pretty much only when I wiped, and I have had no cramping... But I had an ultrasound today and it put me at 6weeks 3days, so I found out I was pregnant at 3weeks 2days!
> 
> My HCG levels for 6weeks 3days are 17,624. Up from 1695 at 4weeks 5days.. I don't think that's quite doubling at the rate it should?! I'm too tired to properly do the math. I'll go every 3 days from a couple of weeks.
> 
> Did you see a heartbeat? There not doubling Hun but there is a huge variety and I know many woman that haven't doubled and have healthy bubsClick to expand...

Oops I forgot to mention, yes I did! 134 bmp! I guess I'll have a better reference when I take another test. I get my results for my blood work online and it has a section that says "Out Of Range" and there is a "Y"... So I don't know if that is meaning it's to low or not? Because they have reference ranges right there with your results and mine are within it... Unless they're comparing to my one from 2 weeks ago. 

I really need to talk to my midwife ha. I dunno, unless I start full out bleeding red blood I'm going to keep positive.


----------



## girlinyork

The doubling every 48 hours thing is an average. Doubling up to every 72 hours is healthy


----------



## dan-o

Bjs2005 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> 176 ladies :)
> 
> I can now feel the top of my uterus now as I'm only 51kgs lol in lay on my back and yep a big hard round uterus. Its amazing. I've order a Doppler as it was a life saver with my youngest. Anybody else getting dopplers?
> 
> I want to get a doppler. For those that have them, what kind do you have or have heard works well (but is still affordable). I have been looking at the Sonoline B dopplers, and most websites I find them on are about $56.00. DH doesn't want to spend the money, but I think my peace of mind might end up over-ruling that. lol.Click to expand...

I got the son online with my sons pregnancy, worked a treat!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm so talking to my DH about getting a doppler. But I'm so freaking paranoid about everything I'm afraid he will tell me no because he's afraid I won't be able to hear the heartbeat & I'll freak out!!! 

Maybe after we hear little bean for the first time he will go for it!!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

hi all! went for my scan today as was worried i was hvaing an ectopoic but im not baby is fine measuring 6wks so im not 8wks by scan! just by lmp! but glad i know i can depend on these ovulations calendars online! i put my period in and it gave me ovulating days when i work back 6wks it works out i did indeed ov around the 17-18 and 19th. i do have a bit of blood next to baby, lady thinks its all blood and will either absorb or will come out but should be brown blood as its old blood! she said not to worry as its normal i hope so! hugs to all those who need tham and welcome any newbies!.... wont update ticker till 12wk scans been done if i get there! x


----------



## doggylover

ladyred glad to hear things looked good at your scan!!

Just told my family tonight. It was funny, i said "i have an announcement" and my sister looked over the table and said "what have you got? TB?" to which i responded "No, a baby" her jaw just dropped! :haha: it was hilarious. My dh said my dad's did the same! Not because they are shocked we are having a baby, as they knew we are trying after my mc, but just i think the way i said it. My mum, SIL and sister all cried haha! And then my SIL and brother claimed "I already knew! I knew it!" Based on things which are actually just freak coincidences lol.

it feels so much more real now. Just praying that there is good news at my scan next week, as they were all so excited, and it's so easy to get caught up in that....


----------



## elohcin

Well, my appointment FELT pretty pointless, but at least it gave me some direction. My OB is a very nice guy, but he just doesn't think outside the box (which he will admit to). He offered us his farm equipment and everything (his farm backs up to ours) LOL, but isn't really interested in what I'm trying to say about my thyroid. He kept telling me over and over about TSH, but *I* kept trying to tell him that it's TOTALLY different when antibodies are involved, and I think he just thought I was confused. He wants my TSH higher than it is, when I NEED it lower, like between 1-2 (it's just over 2 right now). So I guess I will have FIL dose me for now and either do the pregnancy like we have the last 2 times, or try to find another doctor (though I just hate feeling "tied" to allopathic medicine when I don't agree with- and don't WANT- a good majority of it!).

He also keeps pushing progesterone. Which I'm not opposed to, I wouldn't mind, but he prefers the injections...ONCE a week. Which doesn't make sense to me, because obviously by the end of the week that is going to drop off before you get the next shot, and that sounds risky to me? He said they have great success with it, but I can't find any stories of women using it less frequently than once a DAY. I asked about suppositories instead (since I've used them before) and may go that route. They wanted to start my injections today but I told him I wanted to wait, and I requested a draw to see what my levels already are, as well as for a repeat bhCG. 

Soooo...I came away with an u/s scheduled for next Thursday to confirm a (hopefully) intrauterine pregnancy, and hopefully hear a heartbeat (we did at the very same day along with DD1). Though unfortunately that won't even make me feel better, as my last two ultrasounds were either a dead baby or an empty uterus, and I know that one ultrasound doesn't guarantee the next to be fine, you know? Uuuugh. But at least I know that there's no real point in me continuing to go to him. My thyroid monitoring is the main concern I have for the pregnancy, and if he's going to have my FIL do it all along anyway, there's no point in me going to him as well.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Theresa I'm over the moon for you. I always measure slightly smaller until my 20 scan with my babies, with jayde i was spot on though. But it's not a dating scan like the 12 week one ehuso you could be slightly further on yet :hugs::happydance: xx

Doggylover wonderful to hear how happy your families are :hugs: bless the crying eh hehe so sweet and what a wonderful support!! Xx

Good luck for your coming scan elohcin :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

elohcin - Um, what?! I think I'm confused. Why would he want your above-2 TSH level to be HIGHER?! Wouldn't that be be crazy for anyone, even without the compounding factors you have? :wacko: My understanding is that doctors want TSH levels LOWER than 2.5 for pregnancy. So, if you're already close to 2.5, he should _definitely_ not want it higher. Not for you or any other patient. Am I missing something there? :shrug:


----------



## elohcin

LittleSpy said:


> elohcin - Um, what?! I think I'm confused. Why would he want your above-2 TSH level to be HIGHER?! Wouldn't that be be crazy for anyone, even without the compounding factors you have? :wacko: My understanding is that doctors want TSH levels LOWER than 2.5 for pregnancy. So, if you're already close to 2.5, he should _definitely_ not want it higher. Not for you or any other patient. Am I missing something there? :shrug:

He's fairly happy with where it is at right now, but between the labs my FIL ran 2 weeks ago and the ones my OB did on Friday, it went up from UNDER 2 to 2.3ish, and he is glad. Which, if I didn't have autoimmune issues, wouldn't be a big deal. But he basically doesn't want it LOW. Which is the opposite in my case...I NEED it low, because more TSH means more antibodies, and I don't want the antibodies.


----------



## LittleSpy

But I thought it wasn't even considered low unless it's like under 0.5? And I thought someone my age (28), for example, should ideally be somewhere around 1.5 (mine is usually around 2.7 but no doctor will treat me because I'm within "normal" ranges)? So, why would he want it to increase to a number farther away from ideal? That makes no sense to me at all. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

ladyredlainey said:


> Doggylover wonderful to hear how happy your families are :hugs: bless the crying eh hehe so sweet and what a wonderful support!! Xx

They are amazing, both my family and oh's family. it will be grandchild no1 on dh side, and no2 on my side, but the first of the girls, so it's a big deal for both our mums for sure!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Five weeks today!!

One week to go till my dating U/S!! I'm so excited to have everything checked out and make sure that the lo is where it's supposed to be and that things look like they're on track. I'm also really hoping that we'll be able to tell if there's one sac or two. :cloud9:


----------



## bumpy3

16th april:cloud9:


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> Theresa I'm over the moon for you. I always measure slightly smaller until my 20 scan with my babies, with jayde i was spot on though. But it's not a dating scan like the 12 week one ehuso you could be slightly further on yet :hugs::happydance: xx
> 
> Doggylover wonderful to hear how happy your families are :hugs: bless the crying eh hehe so sweet and what a wonderful support!! Xx
> 
> Good luck for your coming scan elohcin :) xx

thanks hun yeh she did say give or take a week your happy dance has made me feel 1000 times better :D thank you :flower: :happydance: xxx

doggy lover- thats fab news glad it all went well and ther over the moon for you! xx

Elohcin- hope all goes well next week :) xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> I really think my pubic bone is going to snap! :wacko: I was bouncing the buggy down the steps, and felt a strain, like a close to snap like feeling...eekk.
> I think I had this with my girls (memory is terrible) but I think it was later on my pregnancies.
> 
> So note to self - be careful bumping buggies up and down steps!.
> 
> Is anyone else doing things that they shouldn't be? I've been pulling down trees with rope, pushing and pulling heavy tables, just things I'd normally do, but then I'd hurt myself and think O crap!! :dohh: My hips and butt aren't as sore now, but strangely I think it is because I am walking more?? :wacko: occasionally I will get a sharp pain, but not like before.
> 
> I was stressed to the eyeballs this morning, with my 4, trying to get things ready for school, and me giving my elder girls things, for them to miss place them, then have to hunt for them again :dohh: but now it is just me and my 1 yr old, so it is very quiet now. But my head is pounding........I don't think I am doing well with pregnancy and having kids this time :lol: I have to laugh or I'd cry lol.
> 
> Hope you are all well this morning.
> 
> xxx

hey woman you need to slow down lol! ouchie!! ive not had the snapping feeling ive heard woman on bnb last time talk about this! but cant remember what was said. you should go and see mw see if shell give you a waist band to support your hips! will help with the all the hard work your doing being a mummy! 

yes i have! i dug the small part of my side garden up and moved a few bricks! i did a lot of strenious garden work when i was 6wks pregnant with chloe! i didnt know i was at the time but lifted wheel barrows of dolomite,sand, gravel and dug out the garden and lifted heavy bricks lol...id love to say my hips were better :/ jelous muchos haha! im used to it now lol! 

i soo know how you feel i just ahve chleo and caitlin who do this! i mean there simple tasks but noo its not simple to them lol! and when you ahve more than one to sort out! jeez give me a break! yet no 4 is on his/her way lmao! oh im soo sick of the headaches and normally when kids are working them selves! at least you got a bit of break for a few hours lol.
aw hun i bet its just hormones, you can do this! once the tiredness and sickness goes youll be back to your self you know id come and give you a helping hand but being a couple of thousans miles away doesnt help! hope your feeling better within your self very soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> hey woman you need to slow down lol! ouchie!! ive not had the snapping feeling ive heard woman on bnb last time talk about this! but cant remember what was said. you should go and see mw see if shell give you a waist band to support your hips! will help with the all the hard work your doing being a mummy!
> 
> yes i have! i dug the small part of my side garden up and moved a few bricks! i did a lot of strenious garden work when i was 6wks pregnant with chloe! i didnt know i was at the time but lifted wheel barrows of dolomite,sand, gravel and dug out the garden and lifted heavy bricks lol...id love to say my hips were better :/ jelous muchos haha! im used to it now lol!
> 
> i soo know how you feel i just ahve chleo and caitlin who do this! i mean there simple tasks but noo its not simple to them lol! and when you ahve more than one to sort out! jeez give me a break! yet no 4 is on his/her way lmao! oh im soo sick of the headaches and normally when kids are working them selves! at least you got a bit of break for a few hours lol.
> aw hun i bet its just hormones, you can do this! once the tiredness and sickness goes youll be back to your self you know id come and give you a helping hand but being a couple of thousans miles away doesnt help! hope your feeling better within your self very soon xxx :hugs:

Hiya :D 
I think I'll need to see the midwife anyways :( tmi! sorry, I have green snot like bits in my discharge which is mainly clear :shock: . And tummy cramps also, which seem worst tonight, not unbearable, just uncomfortable, along with back ache.
If it is away by tomorrow, I'll just leave it. I have read it could be part of the mucus plug, which will reseal, or infection lol.

Hope your headaches ease up, I get them now and again, usually more duller type of headache, nothing to sore, although was sore today.

I am rather thankful for a couple hours rest :blush: :lol: you will get it soon to eh :D 

We had a chippy tea tonight, and I feel so sick :( I really ate far to much, so deserve to be sick really lol

Hope you have a lovely night Theresa xx


----------



## maybesoon

My first appointment was great! They put my edd at April 24th!!! I go back on September 13 for my first scan! I can't wait to hear my little bean's heartbeat! The next 3 weeks are going to drag!!!


----------



## soph77

Dating scan on an hour!!!!! I'll keep you posted~


----------



## maybesoon

soph77 said:


> Dating scan on an hour!!!!! I'll keep you posted~

Woohoo soph!!!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys, I have not posted much but i have been following daily. Does anyone have a high bmi, I do and I am scared about my first midwife appointment, which will be at my 12 week scan.....ages away :(. I am huge, I planned on losing weight before conceiving, but got a surprise bfp two weeks ago. I am going to join slimming world and start walking in the hope to loose a little before my 12 week scan.. Anyone in the same situation?

Plus...I have been getting painful twinges in my left side, should I be worried? Thank you in advance for any replies :)


----------



## maybesoon

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys, I have not posted much but i have been following daily. Does anyone have a high bmi, I do and I am scared about my first midwife appointment, which will be at my 12 week scan.....ages away :(. I am huge, I planned on losing weight before conceiving, but got a surprise bfp two weeks ago. I am going to join slimming world and start walking in the hope to loose a little before my 12 week scan.. Anyone in the same situation?
> 
> Plus...I have been getting painful twinges in my left side, should I be worried? Thank you in advance for any replies :)

I'm really really small, but I just had my first appointment today & my doctor said the twinges on my left side were completely normal. I've been having sharp shooting pains to dull aches for the last few days. She says it's all part of our uterus getting bigger & to not worry about those pains at all.


----------



## maybesoon

She also said for nausea to get unisom b sleep aide over the counter med & take it at night. That it is safe for the little bean & will help with morning nausea. I don't have it yet but maybe that will help any of you that do!


----------



## ReadytoMum

soph77 said:


> Dating scan on an hour!!!!! I'll keep you posted~

I hope it goes/went well!! I'm so looking forward to mine in a week. :thumbup:


----------



## soph77

ReadytoMum said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Dating scan on an hour!!!!! I'll keep you posted~
> 
> I hope it goes/went well!! I'm so looking forward to mine in a week. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I just sitting here drinking my water. Leaving in 15 mins :)


----------



## MollyMalone

Went to my Dr on wednesday and got a scan at 5+5. Saw my lil bean :happydance:, still early to see a heart beat (I think I'm not that far along yet) so I'm going back next wednesday to confirm it.
I got it done at the clinic, wasnt meant to have it yet but convinced the Dr...:blush: she is so nice haha. Next app is at the hospital. I was so happy though because I got one done at 4 weeks and obviously they couldnt see anything, not even the sac which is normal, but it freaked me out. I only got that one done because I was feeling strong period pains and my boobs had stopped hurting, so I went into A&E and made it sound worse than it was :blush: DH wanted to kill me!!

Sorry about the poor quality, i took it with my phone. It was measuring 2.4mm

https://i46.tinypic.com/w0kqpl.jpg


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MollyMalone said:


> Went to my Dr on wednesday and got a scan at 5+5. Saw my lil bean :happydance:, still early to see a heart beat (I think I'm not that far along yet) so I'm going back next wednesday to confirm it.
> I got it done at the clinic, wasnt meant to have it yet but convinced the Dr...:blush: she is so nice haha. Next app is at the hospital. I was so happy though because I got one done at 4 weeks and obviously they couldnt see anything, not even the sac which is normal, but it freaked me out. I only got that one done because I was feeling strong period pains and my boobs had stopped hurting, so I went into A&E and made it sound worse than it was :blush: DH wanted to kill me!!
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality, i took it with my phone. It was measuring 2.4mm
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/w0kqpl.jpg

How exciting!!! I wish our doctors did that early of ultrasounds! 
I'm 5+5 too!!! Yay!


----------



## soph77

Just got back from my scan - 
Not really much to see but everything where it should be. 6 weeks and 3 days - just what I thought! Due 16th April 2013. Heartrate 131 bpm :) There IS a baby in my belly!!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys, I have not posted much but i have been following daily. Does anyone have a high bmi, I do and I am scared about my first midwife appointment, which will be at my 12 week scan.....ages away :(. I am huge, I planned on losing weight before conceiving, but got a surprise bfp two weeks ago. I am going to join slimming world and start walking in the hope to loose a little before my 12 week scan.. Anyone in the same situation?
> 
> Plus...I have been getting painful twinges in my left side, should I be worried? Thank you in advance for any replies :)

My bmi is very high. If you ever want to chat about it, I'm only a message away :hugs: xx


----------



## prickly

I am just saying goodbye ladies as I had a missed miscarriage yesterday ladies after 10 days of spotting / light bleeding. No heartbeat detected at second scan yesterday and baby stopped growing at 8w3d measurement. The day before my scan. I knew in my heart... and had D&C at 8w4d yesterday, rather than wait and continue like last time when it tooks weeks and I did not complete the miscarriage properly.
I am finished trying to conceive a second child now and after a long process and so many years of tests - I am happy to accept that I am blessed with a magnificent daughter who loves me and completes my world. Life is for living and I have much to be thankful for.
I wish you all the very best of luck wherever you are in your journey's. This is a lovely virtual world of support for ttc ladies and I have learnt so much from talking to others - more than the medical professionals have been able or willing to teach! Follow your dreams ladies until you achieve your own sense of peace - that may be from having the child you longed for, but it may also lead you to a sense of contentment like I am now. I do not feel in a bad lonely place any longer desperately craving another child, because I know that (for me) it is not meant to be and I am so lucky to have my daughter, my teaching, and a whole world of travel and other cultures that I am able (fit active and healthy) to show her.
Life is truly very magical - treasure every moment.
Take care all of you - Sharon.:kiss:


----------



## theresarhuebb

prickly said:


> I am just saying goodbye ladies as I had a missed miscarriage yesterday ladies after 10 days of spotting / light bleeding. No heartbeat detected at second scan yesterday and baby stopped growing at 8w3d measurement. The day before my scan. I knew in my heart... and had D&C at 8w4d yesterday, rather than wait and continue like last time when it tooks weeks and I did not complete the miscarriage properly.
> I am finished trying to conceive a second child now and after a long process and so many years of tests - I am happy to accept that I am blessed with a magnificent daughter who loves me and completes my world. Life is for living and I have much to be thankful for.
> I wish you all the very best of luck wherever you are in your journey's. This is a lovely virtual world of support for ttc ladies and I have learnt so much from talking to others - more than the medical professionals have been able or willing to teach! Follow your dreams ladies until you achieve your own sense of peace - that may be from having the child you longed for, but it may also lead you to a sense of contentment like I am now. I do not feel in a bad lonely place any longer desperately craving another child, because I know that (for me) it is not meant to be and I am so lucky to have my daughter, my teaching, and a whole world of travel and other cultures that I am able (fit active and healthy) to show her.
> Life is truly very magical - treasure every moment.
> Take care all of you - Sharon.:kiss:

sorry for your loss. You sound like a strong woman. Such lovely words you spoke I wish you a happy healthy life what ever you decide take care and enjoy your special little girl Xx


----------



## nimbec

Oh prickly I'm so very sorry!!! In pleased you have found peace and have an amazing daughter. Thankyou for all the help and support you have given me!! Hugs to you and good luck! Xx


----------



## dan-o

Prickly I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the scan results Molly and soph! Xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

MollyMalone said:


> Went to my Dr on wednesday and got a scan at 5+5. Saw my lil bean :happydance:, still early to see a heart beat (I think I'm not that far along yet) so I'm going back next wednesday to confirm it.
> I got it done at the clinic, wasnt meant to have it yet but convinced the Dr...:blush: she is so nice haha. Next app is at the hospital. I was so happy though because I got one done at 4 weeks and obviously they couldnt see anything, not even the sac which is normal, but it freaked me out. I only got that one done because I was feeling strong period pains and my boobs had stopped hurting, so I went into A&E and made it sound worse than it was :blush: DH wanted to kill me!!
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality, i took it with my phone. It was measuring 2.4mm
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/w0kqpl.jpg


Awwww!! look at your beautiful little one :D so tiny, and so very cute xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

So sorry Prickly :hugs: hope you take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: so sorry Prickly.


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I haven't been on for awhile. Been really busy and the morning sickness has hit aswell as heartburn. The thought or smell of any food is disgusting!

I got my blood test results the other day. The doctor phoned me and apparently my Vitamin D level is extremely low. At least I know now and can correct it!! All other results were perfect!

Is anyone else nervous to tell a particular person they are pregnant. I'm so worried to tell my dad. I know its strange because I'm an adult with 3 children already, but he is suffering with anxiety and depression badly at the moment. The first time he got it was when he found out I was pregnant at 19and my partner and i had to move out of our home because the house had been sold. He was sooo worried about me.(He also had other things going on, so it wasn't All to do with me.) He has so much on his plate at the moment and I can tell the difference in him.He seems so sad. :( He told me the other day I'm the only one he can talk to about the illness because I have it too and can understand. I'm so stressed. I don't want to make his anxiety worse! I don't know what to do? :cry:


----------



## ladyredlainey

I am so happy today. It has been a while since I could say I am actually happy being pregnant, more relaxed (even before the scan, so hoping thats a good sign).

I've been gagging at smells etc, but happy lol! god how nuts are we all being happy at these things :lol:

I am having such a huge craving for meat!, more beef than anything, it was chicken, but seems to have changed to meat, not sure why, but if I had any in the fridge I'd be cooking it now and scoffing it! lol 

Hope you are all well xxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## girlinyork

Kristy, will he definitely react negatively? I think its good news and maybe he'll be happy :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I haven't been on for awhile. Been really busy and the morning sickness has hit aswell as heartburn. The thought or smell of any food is disgusting!
> 
> I got my blood test results the other day. The doctor phoned me and apparently my Vitamin D level is extremely low. At least I know now and can correct it!! All other results were perfect!
> 
> Is anyone else nervous to tell a particular person they are pregnant. I'm so worried to tell my dad. I know its strange because I'm an adult with 3 children already, but he is suffering with anxiety and depression badly at the moment. The first time he got it was when he found out I was pregnant at 19and my partner and i had to move out of our home because the house had been sold. He was sooo worried about me.(He also had other things going on, so it wasn't All to do with me.) He has so much on his plate at the moment and I can tell the difference in him.He seems so sad. :( He told me the other day I'm the only one he can talk to about the illness because I have it too and can understand. I'm so stressed. I don't want to make his anxiety worse! I don't know what to do? :cry:

:hugs: could you both maybe go through a counsellor? and speak through the pregnancy together?
I'm sorry I don't really know what to suggest, but I'm sure he will be over the moon for you regardless xx


----------



## CandyApple19

Really sorry prickly xx


----------



## CandyApple19

Hows everyone today??? im.waiting for my doppler >_<


----------



## doggylover

So sorry prickly :hugs:

Ladies, I need some previous pregnancy wisdom and reassurance. For a week I've had pretty horrible ms, feeling sick most of the day, gagging a lot etc. yesterday I felt ok, just a little sick, but today I feel fine, and am panicking. Is it normal for ms to come and go?


----------



## ladyredlainey

yeah it is normal to stop and start back up again :) I had on and off sickness with my girls xx :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Dont worry im losing my head again too!! and i dunno why...lol :-/ beibg a divvy.

symptoms come and go  :-*


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies :) I don't know when I'll be happy - no ms, not happy. Feeling sick, not happy! I can't wait until my scan on Wednesday to hopefully start to relax a little bit. I've convinced myself it will be bad news though...


----------



## kristyrich

girlinyork said:


> Kristy, will he definitely react negatively? I think its good news and maybe he'll be happy :)

I don't think he will definately react negatively. To be honest I don't know how he will react, lol. I think that's why I'm so worried. But he always worries about me. He was perfectly fine when I told him about my second and third and he loves them all sooo much. He just has so much on his mind and I think telling him now would just make it maybe overwelming if you know what I mean. Either way I know in the long run he will be very excited and happy I just don't know about right now. Maybe I should just wait untill he's not as stressed. Though at the same time my mum said don't wait too long to tell him or he might be hurt that it was kept from him. Just so confusing!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, I'm glad you asked that because I am exactly the same!! I had MS badly for the last week or so and yesterday and today hardly none, today I can feel it's slightly coming back but yesterday I was fine. I do notice that on days where I'm not feeling sick, I'm mega-bitch-a-tron instead! 

Last night me and my OH had the biggest fight of our lives it went on for hours just for both of us to finally fall asleep from exhaustion haha.. everything is fine today but my goodness I'm nasty on hormones I was the same on the mini pill so I had to stop, I need to find a way to deal with it rather than taking it out on him poor guy!


----------



## lili24

I'm out :( please remove me :angel:


----------



## ladyredlainey

lili24 said:


> I'm out :( please remove me :angel:

O Lili so so sorry :( take care of yourself xxx


----------



## lily28

lili24 said:


> I'm out :( please remove me :angel:

I'm very sorry for your loss hun, I hope you recover quickly. I wish you a BFP that sticks soon :hugs::flower:


----------



## girlinyork

lili24 said:


> I'm out :( please remove me :angel:

:hugs: so sorry


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry to hear it huni xxxx sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## kristyrich

Ladyredlainy- thanks. That is a good idea. I know he will be happy overall and definately won't be mad or anything. It's just worrying about me. He worries too much sometimes. Not that he can help it but I just don't want to add to the stress. A lot of the things he is worrying about should be resolved soon and he's started medication again so I'm thinking I might wait and see how everything goes and then tell him the news when he's not stressing about all this other stuff. I think it will turn out ok. I hope. :)


----------



## doggylover

Lili24 so so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Lilli I'm so sorry :( (((hugs)))


----------



## CandyApple19

Oh no :-( So sorry lilli.....A few more losses. heartbreaking..


----------



## dan-o

lili24 said:


> I'm out :( please remove me :angel:

So sorry for your loss lili xxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Prickly and Lilly I'm so sorry :( very sad


----------



## mummyconfused

11 angels - no more please god!


----------



## ladyredlainey

mummyconfused said:


> 11 angels - no more please god!

:cry: agreed!! no more xxx


----------



## nimbec

I agree too pleaseeeee no more


----------



## TTC2308

I am so in shock. My first scan only showed one baby......SURPRISE this morning at my second scan. TWINS!!!!

Both have a strong heart beat. I go back for a third scan next Thursday to make sure the heartbeats are still going strong.

SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!

My EDD changed to March 18th. Dr says that twins usually come 3-4 weeks early.


----------



## liams_mom

lili and prickly, i'm so sorry, but you both seem strong. prickly, its so nice to see that you are happy with what you have. sometimes i think if we could all live like this, the world would be a MUCH happier place. peace to the mothers that need it :hugs: to the mothers that need it and :happydance: to the mothers that need it.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh yay! Some good news. So happy for you :) If you don't think me rude asking, were they natural? x


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow TTC! Double blessings! Congratulations! Sending double sticky dust :dust:


----------



## theresarhuebb

aww lily so sorry for your loss take care xx


ttc wow hugs congratulations on twins please say youll stay with us! even thoiugh your march now xx


----------



## lily28

TTC2308 said:


> I am so in shock. My first scan only showed one baby......SURPRISE this morning at my second scan. TWINS!!!!
> 
> Both have a strong heart beat. I go back for a third scan next Thursday to make sure the heartbeats are still going strong.
> 
> SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!
> 
> My EDD changed to March 18th. Dr says that twins usually come 3-4 weeks early.

So amazing and wonderful news! Many congrats!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## CandyApple19

yayy twins, good news xxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstymemommy

TTC2308 said:


> I am so in shock. My first scan only showed one baby......SURPRISE this morning at my second scan. TWINS!!!!
> 
> Both have a strong heart beat. I go back for a third scan next Thursday to make sure the heartbeats are still going strong.
> 
> SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!
> 
> My EDD changed to March 18th. Dr says that twins usually come 3-4 weeks early.


Wow ! what a surprise!!! Im estatic for you! Relax and enjoy you beautiful pregnancy!!


I want twins!!! hehehehe


----------



## ladyredlainey

TTC2308 said:


> I am so in shock. My first scan only showed one baby......SURPRISE this morning at my second scan. TWINS!!!!
> 
> Both have a strong heart beat. I go back for a third scan next Thursday to make sure the heartbeats are still going strong.
> 
> SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!
> 
> My EDD changed to March 18th. Dr says that twins usually come 3-4 weeks early.

Aww your avatar is beautiful, huge congratulations on your twin news :D xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

aww i just found out my friends baby girl is coming out 5wks early as shes not growing anymore! hope theyll both be ok xx


----------



## melissasbump

lily and Prickly, so sorry to hear of your losses xxx

Ttc, Twins! wow fab news how exciting! xx


----------



## justmesap

Hello! I've just recently joined this forum and have just started to have a chance to read some of the posts. Seems like a nice place :)

This is my first pregnancy, I'm currently 8 weeks! I'm due April 1st or 2nd(i went to 2 different hospitals and got 2 different dates). Anyway, my partner and I are really excited, it's the first baby for both of us.

On the other side of things I'm scared and paranoid about everything! I'm 32, so my age worries me a bit, I'm really overweight and I'm also gluten intolerant(I've read this could cause issues in pregnancy as well). I'm just worried about health issues, as I'm sure many women do, but since this is my first I'm extra worried! I've only found out 3 weeks ago that we're expecting and I've already been to the A&E 3 times because I've been worried about "normal" ms issues. I've only really had issues with hbp, the rest of the symptoms are apparently normal...but as I said, this is new to me so it's a bit hard.

So in being here I'm hoping to gain some reassurance, learn a lot/gain information and make some friends :)


----------



## dan-o

Is it just me or is time dragging so slowly at the mo?

5 more days until my early viability scan :dohh: feel a bit in limbo until I see a normal bean with my own eyes!

If only I could use my doppler now :haha:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Jut thought I'd share this link. I was listening with my doppler today and I think it was my heartbeat I was picking up lol! so needed reminded on what a babies heartbeat sounds like.

https://video.about.com/pregnancy/What-Does-a-Fetal-Heartbeat-Sound-Like-.htm

It said that at 10 weeks is when you can hear the heartbeat, so it was no doubt my own I heard lol!

xx


----------



## dan-o

I think you may be able to find it now, I found it at 9+1 last time but didn't try before that. It was very fast and sounded like a chugging train when it was that early xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'll give it a try in a few days, as I will be 9 weeks then :) Thanks x


----------



## theresarhuebb

i didnt know you had a doppler elaine! i have one too! bought it last week baby pea is too small to hear his/her heartbeat yet good luck! xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

theresarhuebb said:


> i didnt know you had a doppler elaine! i have one too! bought it last week baby pea is too small to hear his/her heartbeat yet good luck! xx

I had this one when I had Jayde also, gives great peace of mind, even if you can't hear the heartbeat, hearing some other sounds gives comfort. I am trying to upload the recording I've made, but it will not be found when I try to upload it, but Jayde is singing in the background anyways lol xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

ive decided to create a facebook page! not everyone will want to join as its nice to ne annoimous ect. but im still in one from when my baby boy was in my tummy and hes 14 months now :)

if anyone wants to join let me know your all more than welcome


----------



## pbl_ge

Errrr....I think the recent loss was assigned to the wrong Lili/Lily. 

:hugs: to those with the angel babies.


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> i didnt know you had a doppler elaine! i have one too! bought it last week baby pea is too small to hear his/her heartbeat yet good luck! xx
> 
> I had this one when I had Jayde also, gives great peace of mind, even if you can't hear the heartbeat, hearing some other sounds gives comfort. I am trying to upload the recording I've made, but it will not be found when I try to upload it, but Jayde is singing in the background anyways lol xxClick to expand...

aww how nice! i cant wait till i can hear the hheartbeat and what not! exciting stuff ive been trying but nothing yet as its too early haha! some on youtube have heard them at 7wks but dopplers not as good as the expensive ones lol xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

It's an Angels Sounds doppler I have, it is fine, it does the job, also makes my midwife appointments a bit quicker to lol!, as I just point to where I heard it last :blush: :lol: 

Hope we both hear those little heartbeats soon eh xx


----------



## JenX

justmesap said:


> Hello! I've just recently joined this forum and have just started to have a chance to read some of the posts. Seems like a nice place :)
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, I'm currently 8 weeks! I'm due April 1st or 2nd(i went to 2 different hospitals and got 2 different dates). Anyway, my partner and I are really excited, it's the first baby for both of us.
> 
> On the other side of things I'm scared and paranoid about everything! I'm 32, so my age worries me a bit, I'm really overweight and I'm also gluten intolerant(I've read this could cause issues in pregnancy as well). I'm just worried about health issues, as I'm sure many women do, but since this is my first I'm extra worried! I've only found out 3 weeks ago that we're expecting and I've already been to the A&E 3 times because I've been worried about "normal" ms issues. I've only really had issues with hbp, the rest of the symptoms are apparently normal...but as I said, this is new to me so it's a bit hard.
> 
> So in being here I'm hoping to gain some reassurance, learn a lot/gain information and make some friends :)

Welcome, Justmesap. I'm gluten intolerant as well. I think it shouldn't cause issues as long as you are eating strictly gluten-free.


----------



## TTC2308

Yes they were natural.


----------



## theresarhuebb

ladyredlainey said:


> It's an Angels Sounds doppler I have, it is fine, it does the job, also makes my midwife appointments a bit quicker to lol!, as I just point to where I heard it last :blush: :lol:
> 
> Hope we both hear those little heartbeats soon eh xx

hehe nice 1 maybe i could do that this time haha! altho i dont mind the waiting! well i shouldnt thsi time since i have my own haha

yes i hope we do too xx


----------



## TTC2308

theresarhuebb said:


> aww lily so sorry for your loss take care xx
> 
> 
> ttc wow hugs congratulations on twins please say youll stay with us! even thoiugh your march now xx

Yes I am staying with you girls. The twins development progress will be inline with you girlies. 

Plus I like it here :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

TTC2308 said:


> Yes I am staying with you girls. The twins development progress will be inline with you girlies.
> 
> Plus I like it here :hugs:

awww Congrat!!! That is so exciting! Love the pic!!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

justmesap said:


> Hello! I've just recently joined this forum and have just started to have a chance to read some of the posts. Seems like a nice place :)
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, I'm currently 8 weeks! I'm due April 1st or 2nd(i went to 2 different hospitals and got 2 different dates). Anyway, my partner and I are really excited, it's the first baby for both of us.
> 
> On the other side of things I'm scared and paranoid about everything! I'm 32, so my age worries me a bit, I'm really overweight and I'm also gluten intolerant(I've read this could cause issues in pregnancy as well). I'm just worried about health issues, as I'm sure many women do, but since this is my first I'm extra worried! I've only found out 3 weeks ago that we're expecting and I've already been to the A&E 3 times because I've been worried about "normal" ms issues. I've only really had issues with hbp, the rest of the symptoms are apparently normal...but as I said, this is new to me so it's a bit hard.
> 
> So in being here I'm hoping to gain some reassurance, learn a lot/gain information and make some friends :)

welcome to apriil munchkins congratulations :flower:


----------



## theresarhuebb

TTC2308 said:


> theresarhuebb said:
> 
> 
> ttc wow hugs congratulations on twins please say youll stay with us! even thoiugh your march now xx
> 
> Yes I am staying with you girls. The twins development progress will be inline with you girlies.
> 
> Plus I like it here :hugs:Click to expand...

yey how exciting :D x


----------



## LittleSpy

ladyred -- I do a little more than I should, but nothing like you're doing! I lift 40lb bags of dog food and 50lb bags of chicken feed but that's really the only no-no I've done so far. TMI, I've had yellow mucousy cm this whole pregnancy so far instead of the creamy white cm I had early on with dd. :wacko: I don't think I have an infection or anything. :shrug:Guess I'll ask at my appointment on Monday. And you can have all the meat. Just the thought of anything other than chicken breast is nauseating to me right now. 

bitsysarah -- I have a very high bmi right now (though bmi doesn't mean much to me because I'm quite a bit smaller than most women my weight -- my goal weight, at which point I'll likely be a US size 6 or 8, is still considered "overweight" in bmi terms -- it's bs). I was considered "obese" by about 15 pounds by bmi when I got pregnant with dd and then I didn't lose the 40 pounds I gained with her between pregnancies. :blush: I'm still 30 pounds lighter than my highest weight ever, but I'm about 80 pounds heavier than I'd like to be, ideally. Best to just make healthy food choices and exercise daily. I don't expect to gain much weight with this pregnancy. 10 pounds or less is my goal, that way I should be a few pounds less than I am now a couple weeks after delivery. :thumbup: The twinges are normal, I think. I had them early on with both of my pregnancies.

soph77 -- Yay! Glad you had a good scan!

Sharon -- I'm sorry. I'm so glad you have a positive outlook!! :hugs:

kristyrich -- I haven't told my father, yet either. For a different reason -- I'm kind of over him. I don't know that I'll even bother. I know it will hurt him if I don't tell him personally but I don't know that I really care. He's a bad father and a terrible grandfather. :dohh: He has terrible depression and anxiety as well. Got much worse when my brother died last year. But that's still no excuse for the way he acts.

doggylover -- yes, it's normal for ms to come and go. I was sick as a dog yesterday and the day before. Been sick a little today but not nearly as bad. Be glad for your better days!! 

lili24 -- :hugs:

TTC2308 -- Congrats!!!! :happydance: 

dan-o -- I'm torn between wanting time to drag and wanting it to speed along. I guess I'd like it to speed up through 1st tri and then slow down. I planned for my babies to be close in age but I'm panicking a bit about it now. :haha:

teresarhuebb -- Awesome on the facebook page, I'd like to join! :flower:

dopplers - I alwas had best luck early on with dd when my bladder was painfully full. :haha: Later on, Maisie used to kick at it constantly and I'd be about deaf from all the noise.


----------



## theresarhuebb

cool the group is call bnbmummies2013 hope you find it :) let me know x


----------



## doggylover

Thanks littlespy!

For anyone who is a coeliac (or celiac in the US I believe!) my dad is, and that is one of the reasons I was put on a higher than normal dose of folic acid.


----------



## JenX

doggylover said:


> Thanks littlespy!
> 
> For anyone who is a coeliac (or celiac in the US I believe!) my dad is, and that is one of the reasons I was put on a higher than normal dose of folic acid.

I am taking additional folic acid as well.


----------



## liams_mom

Going in for an emergency scan today to make sure my bub is not ectopic since I've been having strong cramping since tuesday. No blood, but its all on one side and my midwives don't like the sound of that so I'm scheduled for 1:45PM EST. Little bit nervous, little bit scared, little bit excited. So many feelings. Hubby is coming with me since today and tomorrow are his days off. I have such a great support system and now all of you ladies to spill my sorrows to! Anyhow, please FX'd for a healthy little pole IN UTERO please! :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

liams_mom said:


> Going in for an emergency scan today to make sure my bub is not ectopic since I've been having strong cramping since tuesday. No blood, but its all on one side and my midwives don't like the sound of that so I'm scheduled for 1:45PM EST. Little bit nervous, little bit scared, little bit excited. So many feelings. Hubby is coming with me since today and tomorrow are his days off. I have such a great support system and now all of you ladies to spill my sorrows to! Anyhow, please FX'd for a healthy little pole IN UTERO please! :hugs:

Keeping my fxed! Hope all is well! Please let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck Liam's mum, fingers crossed all is perfect xx


----------



## lili24

Thanks for all your kind words ladies! Best of luck to you all and your April beanies xx


----------



## dan-o

> dan-o -- I'm torn between wanting time to drag and wanting it to speed along. I guess I'd like it to speed up through 1st tri and then slow down. I planned for my babies to be close in age but I'm panicking a bit about it now. :haha:
> .

Yes me too in a way, if i can just fast forward through a couple of scans and to when my Doppler will work, that would be great! I'd be happy to roll along at a snails pace after that lol!! :haha:


----------



## lili24

Yes I was due on the 30th April.. Lili24. Not Lily28 who is due earlier in April just in case that's a mistake x


----------



## ladyredlainey

liams_mom said:


> Going in for an emergency scan today to make sure my bub is not ectopic since I've been having strong cramping since tuesday. No blood, but its all on one side and my midwives don't like the sound of that so I'm scheduled for 1:45PM EST. Little bit nervous, little bit scared, little bit excited. So many feelings. Hubby is coming with me since today and tomorrow are his days off. I have such a great support system and now all of you ladies to spill my sorrows to! Anyhow, please FX'd for a healthy little pole IN UTERO please! :hugs:

Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

doggylover said:


> Thanks littlespy!
> 
> For anyone who is a coeliac (or celiac in the US I believe!) my dad is, and that is one of the reasons I was put on a higher than normal dose of folic acid.

Hi Doggylover, is that the norm for most celiacs? I have it as well (with Crohn's and Hypothyroidism.. joy) and this is the first I hear of needing higher than normal amounts of FA. One more thing to ask my doc at my first appt on Tuesday I guess!


----------



## BabyHopes.

liams_mom said:


> Going in for an emergency scan today to make sure my bub is not ectopic since I've been having strong cramping since tuesday. No blood, but its all on one side and my midwives don't like the sound of that so I'm scheduled for 1:45PM EST. Little bit nervous, little bit scared, little bit excited. So many feelings. Hubby is coming with me since today and tomorrow are his days off. I have such a great support system and now all of you ladies to spill my sorrows to! Anyhow, please FX'd for a healthy little pole IN UTERO please! :hugs:

Best of luck! Keep thinking positive.


----------



## nimbec

Baby hopes good luck!!! Fx all is ok for you xx


----------



## JenX

BabyHopes. said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Thanks littlespy!
> 
> For anyone who is a coeliac (or celiac in the US I believe!) my dad is, and that is one of the reasons I was put on a higher than normal dose of folic acid.
> 
> Hi Doggylover, is that the norm for most celiacs? I have it as well (with Crohn's and Hypothyroidism.. joy) and this is the first I hear of needing higher than normal amounts of FA. One more thing to ask my doc at my first appt on Tuesday I guess!Click to expand...

I think that the reasoning for it is that if you don't eat wheat, you are missing out on eating many foods that are fortified (folic acid is added artificially) with it, so you may need more than the average person. If you are already getting plenty of folic acid from natural sources in your diet, you are probably fine.

Natural sources of folic acid include celery, dark leafy greens, asparagus, beans, broccoli, citrus, nuts and seeds, and more.


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck liams-mum hoping it's just hip pain or something silly xx 

is anyone else having the hiccups????... I've had them everyday! lol :/ I never really get them so it's weird for me x


----------



## CandyApple19

ive had chronic hickups forever..it gets to the point where i feel sick and it hurts.


----------



## BabyHopes.

JenX said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Thanks littlespy!
> 
> For anyone who is a coeliac (or celiac in the US I believe!) my dad is, and that is one of the reasons I was put on a higher than normal dose of folic acid.
> 
> Hi Doggylover, is that the norm for most celiacs? I have it as well (with Crohn's and Hypothyroidism.. joy) and this is the first I hear of needing higher than normal amounts of FA. One more thing to ask my doc at my first appt on Tuesday I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the reasoning for it is that if you don't eat wheat, you are missing out on eating many foods that are fortified (folic acid is added artificially) with it, so you may need more than the average person. If you are already getting plenty of folic acid from natural sources in your diet, you are probably fine.
> 
> Natural sources of folic acid include celery, dark leafy greens, asparagus, beans, broccoli, citrus, nuts and seeds, and more.Click to expand...

Thanks! I eat lots of that stuff - I am forced to eat mostly whole foods anyway, so I think I'm probably ok. There must be a FA blood test to check levels... I get my B12 checked regularly as well - I need monthly injections due to short-bowel syndrome from multiple GI resections. My body doesn't absorb the B12 vitamin from food. I wonder if that's also true for Folic Acid. Lots to ask! 

Another question to put out there, (sorry, I may be full of them in the coming weeks!), are early scans provided on request? Or are they only given when there is a need? I don't think I'm considered high risk, but with all my other health problems - and a CP in Feb - I wonder if I'd be eligible.


----------



## JenX

Babyhopes, not sure- but it never hurts to ask!


----------



## doggylover

JenX said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Thanks littlespy!
> 
> For anyone who is a coeliac (or celiac in the US I believe!) my dad is, and that is one of the reasons I was put on a higher than normal dose of folic acid.
> 
> Hi Doggylover, is that the norm for most celiacs? I have it as well (with Crohn's and Hypothyroidism.. joy) and this is the first I hear of needing higher than normal amounts of FA. One more thing to ask my doc at my first appt on Tuesday I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the reasoning for it is that if you don't eat wheat, you are missing out on eating many foods that are fortified (folic acid is added artificially) with it, so you may need more than the average person. If you are already getting plenty of folic acid from natural sources in your diet, you are probably fine.
> 
> Natural sources of folic acid include celery, dark leafy greens, asparagus, beans, broccoli, citrus, nuts and seeds, and more.Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it better myself! My SIL was advised to keep my nephew to a gluten free diet for at least a year because of family history of coeliac.


----------



## LittleSpy

Avocado is a great source of folic acid as well! Yummmmm.

babyhopes -- Not really sure. I'm pretty sure it's going to depend heavily on your country's healthcare system and whether or not you're willing to pay out of pocket.

I'm in the US with private insurance. With dd, they'd only pay for an ultrasound in 1st tri, then at 20 weeks, and then over 40 weeks. I ended up getting 4 because I paid for one at 15 weeks to find out the sex and I went over 40 weeks. So, I had one in my 12th, 15th, 20th, and 40th weeks. If I hadn't paid out of pocket at 15 weeks and gone over 40 weeks, I would have only gotten 2 -- 12 weeks and 20 weeks.


----------



## doggylover

I am miserable. This is gonna be tmi, but we are the sort of people who talk about cm with one another... :haha:

I wouldn't say I'm constipated per say, as I am still having bowel movements each day.however, I FEEL like I am. My abdomen is so hard, and I am just so uncomfortable all the time. Does anyone else have this? It's making me miserable today, especially since I googled abdomen pain when pregnant and all I got back was ectopic. Now I am scared and miserable. 

I'm being a real moan today!


----------



## dan-o

Yep I feel Just the same, like I'm all backed up. Vile isn't it lol!! 
I'm blaming my discomfort on my progesterone, it's through the roof lol! Oh well, better high than low!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, I can't decide if I hate nausea or constipation more. I got so terribly constipated with dd. :nope: Ugh, so miserable. It peaked around 11-12 weeks, so I'm afraid the worst may be yet to come. I'm eating plums and drinking apple juice like crazy this time. :haha: Not sure if it's helping. I realized this morning I don't remember the last time I pooped. :dohh::blush: I think maybe it was Tuesday. :haha:


----------



## nimbec

In so bad as well - not having regular bowel movement either I feel like my stomach is stretched to full capacity it's sooo painful!!!! Thinking of going to docs about it next week it's nearly reduced me to tears tonight!


----------



## girlinyork

I've been lucky so far. Mostly had an efficient tummy but I imagine that will change


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> In so bad as well - not having regular bowel movement either I feel like my stomach is stretched to full capacity it's sooo painful!!!! Thinking of going to docs about it next week it's nearly reduced me to tears tonight!

I did cry tonight :blush::blush: I'm sure dh thinks I've lost it completely!! 

I'm glad you ladies are having the same issues - obviously I wish none of us were, but as this is my first I just have no idea what's normal and what's not, and I'm so grateful to have you all to run my neuroses by!


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies, i.think.im just worrying myself but im 6 weeks and i dont.really feel pregnant apart from being bloated to.the max and goin to toilet a bit more than normal. I have had cramps since ac was due. But not at all painful justtt there. Sometimes.when.i.sneeze. bit my boons are tender on.and.off but not like agonising and.no.sickness... i am probably just worrying for nothing but has any one had this then suddenly. Got syptoms with. Vengance? Thanks x


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover it's my first too do we are in the same boat! I've tried prunes/apricots etc but now I can't even bare to eat I feel like there is no room and I'll just puke it up :( so sorry your feeling the same! I'll let u know what doc says next week!!

Hope your ok ladies!!

Kealz don't panic you are one of the lucky ones so far enjoy it while it lasts ((hugs)) we all worry !


----------



## doggylover

Kealz I had no symptoms until 6+2, so they will arrive, don't worry!


----------



## soph77

Oh man, I was tucking my ds in to bed last night and my wrist bent and POP something went in the top of my hand. CRAAAAAPPPP, it hurt like a mofo. Still every time I bend or twist my hand I am in agony. I've seriously stuffed my hand. I've always had a bit of a dicky wrist but this is insane! Makes it very difficult to care for my baby :( picking him up, nappy changes every thing hurts! I wonder if this is just a fluke thing or something to do with joints relaxing. It's enough to bring tears to my eyes, but I still have to care for my baby and deal with the pain.


----------



## ukgirl23

my doctor game fybrogel for my constipation, I have IBS and was so cramped up. You can get it without a prescription I think and you can take it when you are pregnant xx


----------



## ukgirl23

gave me.. not game lol.. I was so bloated she said I looked further than 6 weeks! I can feel my little bump now!! I keep stroking it! :D


----------



## BabyHopes.

doggylover said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> In so bad as well - not having regular bowel movement either I feel like my stomach is stretched to full capacity it's sooo painful!!!! Thinking of going to docs about it next week it's nearly reduced me to tears tonight!
> 
> I did cry tonight :blush::blush: I'm sure dh thinks I've lost it completely!!
> 
> I'm glad you ladies are having the same issues - obviously I wish none of us were, but as this is my first I just have no idea what's normal and what's not, and I'm so grateful to have you all to run my neuroses by!Click to expand...

I seem to be stuck with the opposite problem... which I think in terms of discomfort I would take over being plugged up, but it's way more inconvenient. Luckily I have yet to hit the start of the MS - maybe it'll pass me by! I talked to my mom about it yesterday, and with her first she was so sick she was medicated for 7 months. With me (her second) she had no MS at all. I've also heard that if you're prone to car sickness or other kinds of nausea you're more likely to get bad MS. Anyone else hear that or can validate?


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm not prone to car sickness but with my first kid I had no MS what so ever I didnt feel pregnant until I got my bump but with my second baby I felt sick 24/7.. its just luck of the draw lol xx


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls,

Just checking in!!! I have awful sickness. Havent let any out yet but its with me all day long... a constant dull ache. urgh. Ages til midwife appt and scan. Cant wait to make sure this bubba is ok! xx


----------



## kristyrich

liams_mom, I hope everything goes ok with your scan! :hugs:


----------



## kealz194

Thanks, its made.me feel better. Its just so worrying not.knowing... and you would think.it gets.easier with you second.but i.just dont remember much. I was awfully sick.with my first but i dont remember from when. And i.still have 2 weeks tiill midwife app and i dont have a scan date yet :( lol sorry, my.fiance always says i.am a worrywort! Lol x


----------



## girlinyork

I get car sick when pregnant :/ but not at other times


----------



## theresarhuebb

kealz194 said:


> Hi ladies, i.think.im just worrying myself but im 6 weeks and i dont.really feel pregnant apart from being bloated to.the max and goin to toilet a bit more than normal. I have had cramps since ac was due. But not at all painful justtt there. Sometimes.when.i.sneeze. bit my boons are tender on.and.off but not like agonising and.no.sickness... i am probably just worrying for nothing but has any one had this then suddenly. Got syptoms with. Vengance? Thanks x

helloo :) i had been worrying too! i found out that my baby is only measuring at 6wks and ive known for 4wks im pregnant! i literally found out a week or two after i concieved! i was worrying as my lmp was 26 june which makes 8wk and 3days but thats mws guess by dates! i was suprised to see i wasnt as far as im supposed to be. but i had my suspician! im still awaiting my sickness i had a teeny bit of nausea a day ago and still nothing! smells though have gotten stronger so im guessing it wont be long!

sorry ive blabbed but hope it gives you a little reassurance! xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

liams mum i hope all went well with your scan thinking of you xx


----------



## kealz194

theresarhuebb said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, i.think.im just worrying myself but im 6 weeks and i dont.really feel pregnant apart from being bloated to.the max and goin to toilet a bit more than normal. I have had cramps since ac was due. But not at all painful justtt there. Sometimes.when.i.sneeze. bit my boons are tender on.and.off but not like agonising and.no.sickness... i am probably just worrying for nothing but has any one had this then suddenly. Got syptoms with. Vengance? Thanks x
> 
> helloo :) i had been worrying too! i found out that my baby is only measuring at 6wks and ive known for 4wks im pregnant! i literally found out a week or two after i concieved! i was worrying as my lmp was 26 june which makes 8wk and 3days but thats mws guess by dates! i was suprised to see i wasnt as far as im supposed to be. but i had my suspician! im still awaiting my sickness i had a teeny bit of nausea a day ago and still nothing! smells though have gotten stronger so im guessing it wont be long!
> 
> sorry ive blabbed but hope it gives you a little reassurance! xxClick to expand...


Is it possibly you ovulated a bit. Later than what you thought and thats why.your dates are a bit odd? I.get odd moments also where i can feel something. But its gone as quick.as it came. I can't believe im wishing for morning.sickness lol! Whats you edd?thanks for the reassurance xx


----------



## girlinyork

Kealz i was wishing for morning sickness. I got a bout once i got a whiff of strong coffee. Try it :)


----------



## theresarhuebb

hiya my edd is 2nd april going by my lmp! they didnt give me one at my early scan yesterday said baby pea was measuring 4-6mm roughly 6wks give or take a week! xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm 7&4 from my lmp but I was tracking ovulation so I know I ovved late


----------



## liams_mom

Ok ladies, I had my appointment and it went like this: I have a corpus luteum cyst on the left hand side and that's what's causing the pain, not an ectopic. :happydance: They did a belly scan and a TVS and came up with the bub is .27 cm (exactly 5weeks 6 days) and the HR was completely visible and up around 114-117. There was even a point where the doctor was thinking there were TWO sacs! :dohh: So I will go in for my normal dating scan in 2 weeks on Sept 6 and they should have a better idea of whether there were actually two in there or whether is was an "optical" illusion. :shrug: Go figure :) Thank you again ladies for all of the well wishes! :hugs:


----------



## JenX

liams_mom said:


> Ok ladies, I had my appointment and it went like this: I have a corpus luteum cyst on the left hand side and that's what's causing the pain, not an ectopic. :happydance: They did a belly scan and a TVS and came up with the bub is .27 cm (exactly 5weeks 6 days) and the HR was completely visible and up around 114-117. There was even a point where the doctor was thinking there were TWO sacs! :dohh: So I will go in for my normal dating scan in 2 weeks on Sept 6 and they should have a better idea of whether there were actually two in there or whether is was an "optical" illusion. :shrug: Go figure :) Thank you again ladies for all of the well wishes! :hugs:

Woohoo! Great news!


----------



## Srbn7

Hi ladies, I got my bfp on Thursday my edd is 25th April going by my lmp. I've got a doctors appointment booked for Wednesday morning, not sure what to expect, I live in Hertfordshire uk, can anyone tell me what will happen? 

My symptoms currently are: sore boobs, and already look larger/fuller, achy crampy stomach, had a couple of dizzy spells, and I'm need to pee a little more often, I'm also feeling hungry in the middle of the night?? Lol
xXx


----------



## LittleSpy

BabyHopes. said:


> I seem to be stuck with the opposite problem... which I think in terms of discomfort I would take over being plugged up, but it's way more inconvenient. Luckily I have yet to hit the start of the MS - maybe it'll pass me by! I talked to my mom about it yesterday, and with her first she was so sick she was medicated for 7 months. With me (her second) she had no MS at all. I've also heard that if you're prone to car sickness or other kinds of nausea you're more likely to get bad MS. Anyone else hear that or can validate?

I get sick in the car as a passenger unless I look straight ahead at where we're going. I can't read or anything like that in the car or I'll start feeling quite sick. That's an adult thing for me, I didn't have much of a problem with it as a kid. I have no problem riding rollercoasters and stuff like that, though (at least, I don't think; it's been several years since I've been on one). I had bad 24/7 nausea with my first but it's definitely worse this time around. I'm lucky that I can keep myself from puking pretty well but I've been very sick all day every day for a couple of weeks already.


----------



## LittleSpy

liams_mom -- Glad your ultrasound went well! I can't wait to find out if we're having more twins!!! (yes, WE! :haha:) :wohoo:


----------



## ReadytoMum

One week today till my dating u/s!!

Feeling really bloated and a bit crampy the last week or so. My pants are already fitting snuggly because of the bloat! Nothing makes it seem to go away either. How long does it typically hang around for?

Other than the bloating and cramps I'm feeling pretty good. I've had to wake up in the middle of the night to pee every single night for about 2 weeks now. No M/S or dizzy spells or any of that kind of stuff though, thankfully! 

I've noticed that I'm a bit hungrier in the mornings than usual, but besides that, eating the same as before. Made some spicy curry stew for dinner tonight, and it was yummy!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> liams_mom -- Glad your ultrasound went well! I can't wait to find out if we're having more twins!!! (yes, WE! :haha:) :wohoo:

I'm super excited to find out if I'm having twins as well! Fraternal twins run along my mother's side of the family. They typically skip a generation, and my maternal grandmother had twins, so DH and I are really hoping we'll get lucky and have a set too!!

I wonder how many twin sets we'll get for this thread? :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes.

liams_mom said:


> Ok ladies, I had my appointment and it went like this: I have a corpus luteum cyst on the left hand side and that's what's causing the pain, not an ectopic. :happydance: They did a belly scan and a TVS and came up with the bub is .27 cm (exactly 5weeks 6 days) and the HR was completely visible and up around 114-117. There was even a point where the doctor was thinking there were TWO sacs! :dohh: So I will go in for my normal dating scan in 2 weeks on Sept 6 and they should have a better idea of whether there were actually two in there or whether is was an "optical" illusion. :shrug: Go figure :) Thank you again ladies for all of the well wishes! :hugs:

So glad it went well for you! It'll be exciting to see what comes of the next appt! Are you hoping for twins?


----------



## liams_mom

BabyHopes. said:


> So glad it went well for you! It'll be exciting to see what comes of the next appt! Are you hoping for twins?

Was not exactly hoping for twins. It was a complete shock when he said in two weeks we'll know better if that was a second sac. I do have identical twins that run on my mother's side of the family so its a possibility. The doctor kept running the wand up and down and side to side..and saying this way it looks like two, this way it looks like just one. The thing is, I know one can easily hide behind the other and I'm only 5w6d so the sacs are very small anyhow. He told me it could be an optical illusion, but paused the monitor when he saw what looked like two and said "that's what you mean when you say you see two, right? well, it could be two, but it could also be an optical illusion". Not sure how it could be an optical illusion but like he said I'll know more in 2 weeks time :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Some of you ladies know a little bit more about HCG and the doubling time.. I hope! I got my levels drawn on August.22nd and they were 17,624 @ 6w 3d. Then I again today on Augusut.24th and they were 26,311 @ 6w 5d. 

Someone said after they get over 6,000 it can take up to 96 hours to double?! Ughh.


----------



## Andrea214

Srbn7 said:


> Hi ladies, I got my bfp on Thursday my edd is 25th April going by my lmp. I've got a doctors appointment booked for Wednesday morning, not sure what to expect, I live in Hertfordshire uk, can anyone tell me what will happen?
> 
> My symptoms currently are: sore boobs, and already look larger/fuller, achy crampy stomach, had a couple of dizzy spells, and I'm need to pee a little more often, I'm also feeling hungry in the middle of the night?? Lol
> xXx

I can't tell you what will happen as this is my first :bfp: but we are due on the same day :D and my first appointment isn't until 27th sept! You'll have to let me know how it goes, goo luck :happydance:


----------



## kintenda

liams_mom said:


> Ok ladies, I had my appointment and it went like this: I have a corpus luteum cyst on the left hand side and that's what's causing the pain, not an ectopic. :happydance: They did a belly scan and a TVS and came up with the bub is .27 cm (exactly 5weeks 6 days) and the HR was completely visible and up around 114-117. There was even a point where the doctor was thinking there were TWO sacs! :dohh: So I will go in for my normal dating scan in 2 weeks on Sept 6 and they should have a better idea of whether there were actually two in there or whether is was an "optical" illusion. :shrug: Go figure :) Thank you again ladies for all of the well wishes! :hugs:

Glad that your appointment went well! I am in the same position, there is a space adjacent to my gestational sac that they said is a 'hypoechoic area that may represent a second sac' - it is literally about 2/3 of the size but there was no yolk sac in it, not sure if it is maybe a failed one or just a few days behind - so I will find out in ten days! Good luck! X


----------



## Bitsysarah

liams_mom said:


> Going in for an emergency scan today to make sure my bub is not ectopic since I've been having strong cramping since tuesday. No blood, but its all on one side and my midwives don't like the sound of that so I'm scheduled for 1:45PM EST. Little bit nervous, little bit scared, little bit excited. So many feelings. Hubby is coming with me since today and tomorrow are his days off. I have such a great support system and now all of you ladies to spill my sorrows to! Anyhow, please FX'd for a healthy little pole IN UTERO please! :hugs:

I went to the hospital last due to intense pain in my left side, i can't move it's so painful. Doctor said it's muscular all I can take is paracetamol :(. Thankfully it is nothing to do with the pregnancy, I was hoping for a cheeky early scan...no luck :(

Fingers crossed for your scan


----------



## mummyconfused

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Some of you ladies know a little bit more about HCG and the doubling time.. I hope! I got my levels drawn on August.22nd and they were 17,624 @ 6w 3d. Then I again today on Augusut.24th and they were 26,311 @ 6w 5d.
> 
> Someone said after they get over 6,000 it can take up to 96 hours to double?! Ughh.

numbers are great! my doc said they can keep doubling 24-72hr until about 8-10weeks were they start to even out and the placenta takes over


----------



## mummyconfused

IS IT JUST ME OR IS TIME FLYING?? IM NEARLY 9WEEKS AND I FEEL AS IF I ONLY JUST FOUND OUT!!

Im scared its going so fast! 12 wk scan in 24 days :)

ohh and my ticker goes up to a baby in 3 days yay yaay


----------



## girlinyork

Time is dragging for me. I just want out of this trimester already


----------



## TeAmo

liams_mom said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> So glad it went well for you! It'll be exciting to see what comes of the next appt! Are you hoping for twins?
> 
> Was not exactly hoping for twins. It was a complete shock when he said in two weeks we'll know better if that was a second sac. I do have identical twins that run on my mother's side of the family so its a possibility. The doctor kept running the wand up and down and side to side..and saying this way it looks like two, this way it looks like just one. The thing is, I know one can easily hide behind the other and I'm only 5w6d so the sacs are very small anyhow. He told me it could be an optical illusion, but paused the monitor when he saw what looked like two and said "that's what you mean when you say you see two, right? well, it could be two, but it could also be an optical illusion". Not sure how it could be an optical illusion but like he said I'll know more in 2 weeks time :)Click to expand...


How exciting! Cant wait to know if you have twinnies. My neices are fraternal twins and its very hard work but also very cute! 

Identical twins dont run in families however, they are a complete fluke of nature. Fraternal twins run down the maternal side of families. x


----------



## theresarhuebb

mummyconfused said:


> IS IT JUST ME OR IS TIME FLYING?? IM NEARLY 9WEEKS AND I FEEL AS IF I ONLY JUST FOUND OUT!!
> 
> Im scared its going so fast! 12 wk scan in 24 days :)
> 
> ohh and my ticker goes up to a baby in 3 days yay yaay

wish it was I found out Thursday babys only measuring 6 wks so I'm put back lol my dates are still for 2nd April till I get a scan x


----------



## ladyredlainey

mummyconfused said:


> IS IT JUST ME OR IS TIME FLYING?? IM NEARLY 9WEEKS AND I FEEL AS IF I ONLY JUST FOUND OUT!!
> 
> Im scared its going so fast! 12 wk scan in 24 days :)
> 
> ohh and my ticker goes up to a baby in 3 days yay yaay

Tomorrow I'm 9 weeks and 20 days till my scan, i also think it's gone fast, we will see our babies soon :happydance:


----------



## TeAmo

I cant believe i am 8 weeks already although it seems aaaaggggees until my appts... i dont even see a midwife until the 4th september and then I am going to have to wait for my scan date in the post :brat:


----------



## ukgirl23

wow congrats on the twins liams_mom!! 

Time is dragging for me too, I'm 7 weeks on Tuesday but have to wait until October for my first appointment :( 

Last night my oldest went for her first sleep over!! I can't believe how fast kids grow up! 

doggylover, has your MS returned? mine is kind of off then slightly back but not as bad as before :/


----------



## nimbec

UKgirl mine is on and off but comes in waves YUK!! make the most of your good days :) 

Mommyconfused how i wish time would go even quicker i'm so worried about my bean i wish i could just go to sleep and wake up at 12 weeks to a health happy bean!! So pleased time is going quick for you!! I'm so ecited to be 8 weeks tomorrow only 4 weeks to go untill the magical 12 weeks!!

Iloveyouzandt yes it takes upto 96hrs and sometimes more once over 6000 its not as reliable as when in very early stages. The docs would have told you if they were concerned i'm sure. I've had mine taken yesterday but have to wait for tuesday for the results, hopefully just reassurance that they are going up! 

ooooh twins how exciting! I wonder how many twins we will have on this thread?


----------



## dan-o

Times really dragging for me, but in a way that's good because everything could change after my scan. Trying to enjoy these last few days pregnant just in case it's bad news on weds.

Not felt sick at all today, but haven't managed to eat anything yet so that probably why lol! Really tired tho, my LO woke at 3.30am and I struggled to go back to sleep after :dohh:

I feel like I'm miles behind the rest of you 8 weekers!


----------



## ukgirl23

seems to me that every time I complain about my MS it comes back with a vengeance!! it knows!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o I hope everything goes well at your scan :) maybe you'll be having twins too  xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover, has your MS returned? mine is kind of off then slightly back but not as bad as before :/

nope not back yet....Not that I'd know because I've been asleep almost permanently since Thursday :haha: I went to bed at 10.30 last night and just got up (it's 11.30am)


----------



## doggylover

dan-o said:


> Times really dragging for me, but in a way that's good because everything could change after my scan. Trying to enjoy these last few days pregnant just in case it's bad news on weds.

Dan-o I feel exactly the same, time is dragging for me as well. I'm also worried about scan on Wednesday in case it's bad news...I just wish it would hurry up and get here so I know for sure!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> doggylover, has your MS returned? mine is kind of off then slightly back but not as bad as before :/
> 
> nope not back yet....Not that I'd know because I've been asleep almost permanently since Thursday :haha: I went to bed at 10.30 last night and just got up (it's 11.30am)Click to expand...

haha!! lucky for some!! I have 2 kids who don't let me sleep :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

Ah well not too long until we find out! Weds will be here before we know it! :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Danno & Doggylover we all have scans Wednesday fx we all get good news!! What time are your scans? Mine is 2pm uk time


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> doggylover, has your MS returned? mine is kind of off then slightly back but not as bad as before :/
> 
> nope not back yet....Not that I'd know because I've been asleep almost permanently since Thursday :haha: I went to bed at 10.30 last night and just got up (it's 11.30am)Click to expand...
> 
> haha!! lucky for some!! I have 2 kids who don't let me sleep :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh wow that's quite a lie in! Sounds blissful! Make the most of it while you can!!! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

nimbec said:


> Danno & Doggylover we all have scans Wednesday fx we all get good news!! What time are your scans? Mine is 2pm uk time

Mines 9.30 am, thank goodness! (Uk time) we live an hour away too, so by the the time we are up, fed and dressed it will be time to leave! No time to dwell on it that way lol! X


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I thought yours was Wednesday too! Hoping for great news for us all. 

Mine is 9am uk time, thafully. I don't know how I'd get through anything productive if it was later!! Plus it means I get to go to work a little later... :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Dan-O I've just seen you live in Devon! You're not so far from me  I'm in Bournemouth :)

Does anyone have any idea how they are going to announce their pregnancies yet? 
I think the scan pic on Facebook is over used, I'm thinking either a video of my Pregnancy test or a picture of my son in an ''I'm going to be a big brother'' t shirt..


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, not that far at all! We are also on te coast, nearest city is exeter. My hubby used to work in Bournemouth in his younger days! Small world lol x


----------



## jenna mummy

Hi Everyone,

I am due on 21st April 2013 and cannot wait! I already have two boys age 8 and 6 and had a mc last year. I am just waiting for my early scan on 3rd Sept at 8:30am when I will be 7wks 1day to check that all is well. So glad that it is early but it means we are going to have to take my boys as well, hoping to give them some good news that day and make the big announcement to them.

Good luck to all of you who are having scans, I know how scary it can be my eldest was suspected eptopic but luckily it was a cyst but my word was it painful, but the joy of seeing his heartbeat and not getting bad news cannot be put into words. I also know the pain of not finding a heartbeat. Just hoping to feel that joy again very soon. Everything feels great (well apart from feeling sick, bbs hurting etc etc) and I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Hoping everyone is happy and healthy

xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

wow dan-o it is a small world :) (almost added after all on there but thought better of it!!)


----------



## nimbec

Oh I'm so jealous I don't think I'm going to have a very productive morning lol!! It's 1.30hrs away so we will leave at 12.30 so only 4.5 hrs to drive myself insane in the morning!! 

Fx all goes well for us!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec just take my current line of attack to wile away the days - sleep until midday!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh wait...my ms is back! Mild for now...but back!


----------



## ukgirl23

yay doggylover.. dont take this the wrong way but I'm glad you feel like crap :haha:  Xxx


----------



## liams_mom

ukgirl23 said:


> wow congrats on the twins liams_mom!!

I don't know if I'm "officially" having twins yet. My scan was really early and they said it was inconclusive, so I'm not even really sure I'm ready to wrap my brain around the fact that there might be two in there. LoL :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

oh I see liams_mom.. well I hope you get what you want :) xx


----------



## nimbec

Haha Doggylover I may try that one!! Glad your ms is back ;)


----------



## dan-o

Mines back too now, just ate a random selection of stuff for lunch and now feel a bit green around the gills lol :sick:


----------



## BabyHopes.

ukgirl23 said:


> Dan-O I've just seen you live in Devon! You're not so far from me  I'm in Bournemouth :)
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how they are going to announce their pregnancies yet?
> I think the scan pic on Facebook is over used, I'm thinking either a video of my Pregnancy test or a picture of my son in an ''I'm going to be a big brother'' t shirt..

I like the the big brother t-shirt idea :)


----------



## nimbec

Another vote for big brother t shirt! Fab idea


----------



## ukgirl23

maybe I will get them all Tshirts and put it on facebook lol... my daughter can have a ''hoping for a sister this time'' t shirt and OH can have '' Daddy to be'' or something like that...


----------



## LittleSpy

Edit! :)


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> yay doggylover.. dont take this the wrong way but I'm glad you feel like crap :haha:  Xxx

:rofl: thanks! I was glad too!!! 

Definitely big bro t shirts get my vote as well!!!

I watched homeward bound 2 earlier and I sobbed! I have seen it many times before, but I was in floods of tears, and sobbing so loudly my own dog got up to come and see what was going on! Ahhh hormones.


----------



## Scarletvixen

24th for me:)


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL doggylover! Your poor dog!! I cried at super scrimpers last week because some old lady got ripped off by an insurance company.. my OH thought I had lost the plot! x


----------



## sezzy1407

30th April for me


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> LOL doggylover! Your poor dog!! I cried at super scrimpers last week because some old lady got ripped off by an insurance company.. my OH thought I had lost the plot! x

:rofl: that is hilarious! Not for the old lady of course...

I cried for about half an hour last week because my oh hadn't dusted. I was laughing while crying which made it even stranger, becaus I knew I was being ridiculous! Luckily oh is very understanding....I wonder how long that will last?!


----------



## elohcin

Well, my levels went from 905 at 18dpo (4w4d) to 16,646 at 24dpo (5w3d). A very large jump (quadrupled within the "doubling" timeframes), so could go either way... :-/


----------



## dan-o

Wow elohcin, that is quite a jump! More twinnies?? 

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!!


----------



## elohcin

I doubt twins...actually the first thing that crossed my mind was a molar or another ectopic. Uuuuugh. I wish I could just approach pregnancy NORMALLY, but I've been pretty scarred!! I just hope and pray for a healthy, living baby!


----------



## Lilybean

Can I join please....according to my LMP I am due 23rd April - cannot wait !!!

I already have a 2 year old little boy and loving the 'big brother' t-shirt idea for announcing the news :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

I found some lovely big brother to be t shirts on ebay! xx 

i hope everything is okay elohcin. 

doggylover we've gone insane with baby brain :p xx


----------



## soph77

BabyHopes. said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Dan-O I've just seen you live in Devon! You're not so far from me  I'm in Bournemouth :)
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how they are going to announce their pregnancies yet?
> I think the scan pic on Facebook is over used, I'm thinking either a video of my Pregnancy test or a picture of my son in an ''I'm going to be a big brother'' t shirt..
> 
> I like the the big brother t-shirt idea :)Click to expand...

This is what I am going to do. I've already bought the shirt! And I'm going to video our families responses once they realise what he is wearing.


----------



## doggylover

In terms of the crazy crying...any UK ladies watch tonight's red or black, with ant and dec? At the end, when they returned and said they actually had won the money, I was sobbing again!

I'm finding the emotional hormones hilarious!


----------



## ukgirl23

I missed red and black because we were watching pirates of the carribean but I did get teary when OH held my hand lol.. 

I like the video response thing... I saw online too that you can ask the sonographer to write down girl or boy and put it in an envelope which you can take to the bakers and they make cakes with either a pink or blue filling in the middle but are totally concealed so you don't know what you are having until you bite into them.. I was thinking of this too.. my OH wasn't so keen though :/


----------



## Kte

I've told most close friends and family already, so I'll just say something to other people. They kind of had a chuckle anyway as I just said, I'm in the club again, since my two cousins just annouched that they are pregnant, and last time I was pregnant at the same time as my aunt and cousin, all the same side of the family, so it's a bit of a funny joke with us all!


----------



## nimbec

Sooo exciting ladies lots of different ways of telling the news, my close family and a few good friends know but i'll be waiting till at last 12 weeks to announce 20 weeks if i can wait that long! I'm worried about my clients finding out as i'm a dressage instructor self employed and they will go else where when they realise i'll be off with the baby. 

8 weeks today YEY i'm a rasberry :) :) :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Good morning :D 
I am on the emotional roller-coaster train to lol! never know which stop it will land on :lol: I was even crying at mrs browns boys! :dohh: lol

We are treating our girlies to a lovely lunch today, more as part of our 3rd daughters birthday also, her birthday was on Wednesday. 
So I am going to try some mocktails lol and see what they are like.

I am having quite an airy like tummy, and feeling contraction like feelings (not sore) so hoping it's all good lol.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone :D :hugs:


----------



## marymoomin

elohcin said:


> Well, my levels went from 905 at 18dpo (4w4d) to 16,646 at 24dpo (5w3d). A very large jump (quadrupled within the "doubling" timeframes), so could go either way... :-/

Hi there, I just wanted to say congrats! I had huge jumps in hcg, and I am having twins. I was concerned re. molar and I have also had two ectopics so I was concerned but I have now had 3 scans and there are now heartbeats. Def dont rule twins out:haha:


----------



## ladyredlainey

How do you all ask to check your pregnancy levels? 
I have never known what mines are, or even knew they checked them :blush: xx


----------



## marymoomin

I was high risk so I was checked from the second I got a BFP, and am scanned every week. xx


----------



## liams_mom

nimbec said:


> Sooo exciting ladies lots of different ways of telling the news, my close family and a few good friends know but i'll be waiting till at last 12 weeks to announce 20 weeks if i can wait that long! I'm worried about my clients finding out as i'm a dressage instructor self employed and they will go else where when they realise i'll be off with the baby.
> 
> 8 weeks today YEY i'm a rasberry :) :) :)

I'm a hunter/jumper instructor- but I've been riding since I was 4, so I can coach just as well from the ground as I can from on top of my giant grey beast :thumbup: They won't leave you! Not if you're any good at your job. Liam actually added to my repertoire because I had a little one for their little one's to play with while we were having lessons. I actually have a show today, but our divisions don't go until after 12 Noon EST :wohoo: Anyhow, all will be well, you'll just be sitting off of the horse for a bit, but it doesn't have to happen until your 7th month, especially since you're a dressage instructor. I didn't stop "really" riding until then with my last pregnancy and that included jumping up to 3ft. :winkwink:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/cleveraccident/aa519775.jpg


----------



## doggylover

Liam's mom your horse is a beauty!

Headache central for me today...


----------



## liams_mom

doggylover said:


> Liam's mom your horse is a beauty!
> 
> Headache central for me today...

Thank you! Kilkenny (that's his formal name) will love the compliment. He's currently 12, was 5 when I bought him so we've had some time together. He's a wonderful partner who seems to know when I have a LO inside. He took such good care of me when I was preggo with Liam. Animals are so great that way. I woke with a good headache too, but my OB said "TAKE EXCEDRIN", yep it has caffeine but just enough to help the blood vessels expand to deal with all of that extra blood volume :) My OB is very relaxed. Though technically her practice is too far for me to go to, I go to her with all of my questions because she rides and has her horse out here :thumbup: Makes those quick questions much easier to get off of my chest before my first appointment in 12 days. 12 DAYS!?! FOREVER, I mean. I'm sure it will be worth the wait. At least I hope it will. Still going to deal with all of the mommy worries that come along with seeing your LO for the first time with an actual head and legs and arms (and hopefully only one sac) Keep going back and forth between whether I'm a bad parent for hoping there's only one in there when there's the "chance" there could be two? :shrug: I really really just want ONE more healthy baby :blue: or :pink:


----------



## doggylover

I rode a lot over the years, but haven't done for about 3/4 years now. In was actually just about to start back when I found out I was pregnant last time, and didn't think it was the best time to take it up again!

Ugh 12 days seems like forever - I have a scan in 3 and I don't know how I'll survive! And no, you are not a terrible person for hoping there is only one baby! The thought of twins is terrifying, but whatever happens you will be a great mom!

So......I just had my first official sick part of morning sickness. Last time I eat an apple for a while...


----------



## ReadytoMum

So I think Jinyxed myself on the MS thing... two nights ago I woke up around 1am and I felt *terrible* My stomach was very sore and I felt really nauseous. I tried going to the washroom, that didn't help. So I got out of bed and wandered around for a bit trying to stretch out my tummy, and had some water and finally was able to go back to bed about 30 min later. 

Last night between 11pm and 1am I had a similar experience, but not nearly as uncomfortably. I was already awake during the whole time (late night), so maybe that helped. I think tonight before bed I'm going to try having a small snack to see if that helps things out at all. :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Aww readytomun sorry you are suffering at night :hugs: you must be even more shattered than the rest of us. 

I feel rotten today. I need to stop worrying when ms goes away and enjoy it and stop wishing it comes back!


----------



## ukgirl23

My ms is back with a vengence today along with his good friend exhaustion... yay.. my kids are bored because i cant take them out so they are non stop fighting.... sleeeeeep i need sleeeeeeeep lol


nice horsey liams mom :) xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

ukgirl23 said:


> I missed red and black because we were watching pirates of the carribean but I did get teary when OH held my hand lol..
> 
> I like the video response thing... I saw online too that you can ask the sonographer to write down girl or boy and put it in an envelope which you can take to the bakers and they make cakes with either a pink or blue filling in the middle but are totally concealed so you don't know what you are having until you bite into them.. I was thinking of this too.. my OH wasn't so keen though :/

I love that idea... way more romantic than laying out on a medical table. One of my girlfriends did a similar thing, except they took the envelope with them to a nice fancy dinner, and opened it together there in romantic privacy.


----------



## elohcin

We have had a "big brother" shirt for 2 pregnancies now. :( I hope it will still fit him for this time. 

I am hoping to wait as long as possible to tell, though, because I've had to untell way to many times to be really anxious about spreading the word early on. However, we'll re-evaulate things after my u/s on Thursday. Hopefully we will still have something to announce!!


----------



## mummyconfused

4;30am and up with MS :( hope it ends soon


----------



## doggylover

Mummyconfused hope you feel better and get some sleep!

Ukgirl my ms has also been accompanied by exhaustion. Went to my sisters for dinner and fell asleep on her sofa for an hour! 

Seems like a lot of us are feeling awful at the minute. And boy does the second tri and it's lack of ms (hopefully) seem forever away. Hope everyone feels better for at least a day or two soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Seriously exhausted here too, why am I still up?!? To lazy to drag my ass to bed! I have had the Sunday feeling all day, only to realise tomorrow is bank holiday Monday and I get an extra day off work, such a relief, I plan to do very little, if little miss will let me!


----------



## Mommyx1311

Ladies!!! 
I hope everyone is doing well!! Sorry I have not been on in a long time. I was away camping with my little family and friends, but some stuff has happened. I will explain everything...
So, I had my first untrasound last Thursday, and all the tech saw was an empty gestational sac. No yolk, no embryo just a sac...I was supposed to be 7w3d based on my LMP of 7/2/12, moving my due date from 4/8 to 4/20. The sac measured 5w5d. I was prepared to be a little off because I was 6 days behind with DS. My cycles vary from 30-33 days. So if I was on a 33 day cycle this pregnancy I'm assuming would be on track. The thing is I got a positive pregnancy test on 7/27 doesn't that seem too early for the dates? But I do have a bicornuate (heart shaped) uterus and the other uterine horn is responding to my pregnancy, so maybe my body is throwing off more hormones. I still have my pregnancy symptoms (which I tried to talk myself out of so I don't get my hopes up) and I am not bleeding, spotting or cramping. I took my last pregnancy test before my ultrasound and the test line was maxed out, the control line only faint pink. Has anyone been through this and can offer some insight? I have a dr. appt. tomorrow, and will know more then. But for now any info would be awesome! Thanks for listening!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Just informing everyone I'm going to TTC as I've just started my miscarriage properly this evening so its finally closure on uncertainty. I wish you the best of luck and hope to be back here shortly :)


----------



## liams_mom

mummy2o said:


> Just informing everyone I'm going to TTC as I've just started my miscarriage properly this evening so its finally closure on uncertainty. I wish you the best of luck and hope to be back here shortly :)

I'm glad you are out of the grey area my dear. Please come back and see us soon!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## girlinyork

Had bleeding tonight. Passed clots. I think its all over again. Scan on Wednesday to confirm


----------



## ecavey

mummyconfused said:


> 4;30am and up with MS :( hope it ends soon

oh MS! i wasn't expecting to get it so early on! I'm at work and really struggling. all i want to do is lie down and shut my eyes. i feel constantly nauseous. the thought of eating doesn't appeal but i force myself, and water too. 

last night it was a 6 year anniversary and the restaurant we had planned to go to was shut so we went to the nearest restaurant. it was quite fancy and i felt under-dressed. i burst into tears and couldn't stop! i blame the hormones....

then in the car on the way home i smelt really strong smelly cheese but hubby couldn't. was so weird!

i have a strong history of twins in my family so anxious for the scan on Thursday! but above all i just want everything to be ok!

meanwhile, any tips on managing ms at work? if i'm not careful people are going to notice!


----------



## ReadytoMum

girlinyork said:


> Had bleeding tonight. Passed clots. I think its all over again. Scan on Wednesday to confirm

I'm so sorry to hear that girlinyork. :hugs:


----------



## liams_mom

girlinyork said:


> Had bleeding tonight. Passed clots. I think its all over again. Scan on Wednesday to confirm

:hugs: come back soon


----------



## ecavey

girlinyork said:


> Had bleeding tonight. Passed clots. I think its all over again. Scan on Wednesday to confirm

I am so sorry to hear that. all the best for next time.


----------



## Junior roro

Hey I found out I was pregnant 4 days ago, while at doc on call due to a bad kidney infection! This is both my first kidney infection and pregnancy .. I'm on antibiotics (that are safe for junior :) ) I have pains all over my stomach mainly in my right side originally why I thought I had a uti but it doesn't seem to be improving pain killers do reduce it tho I've only taken 1 Panadol is this normal? I have no bleeding but due to the infection I'm hoping I'm weak tired all the time cranky and slightly feverish. Any suggestions? Thanks guys


----------



## kristyrich

Hi everyone! How are you all? I have a scan tomorrow at 11.30!! I'm excited but so nervous as I have had pain alot in my left side. Its not bad pain but its the only spot i'm feeling it and its got me worried sick!! I'm hoping everything is ok. But I have 24hours to stress about it!! I'm praying it is just stretching or a cyst and not ectopic!!


----------



## LittleSpy

girlinyork & mummy2o-- :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## ReadytoMum

How many people have told family/friends that they're expecting?? And if so, how many weeks were you?

So far for us no one knows except us and our doctor (and you ladies of course!). We have our first U/S on Friday, at just over 6 weeks for dating/viability. 

We'll be celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving with my family October 5-7, and it's usually a big celebration weekend for my family since my sisters b-day is the 1st, her OH's is the 5th, and mine is the 9th. We'll be just shy of 12 weeks LMP, and there's no way we can be that close and not say anything... so DH and I have decided to tell our siblings and grandparents that weekend... but we want to tell our parents before that. 

We're not sure how early we should tell them though... I know it's up to each couple to decide, but I'm curious on what other people have done? When we tell them, our parents will be sworn to secrecy, and our siblings will be too once we fill them in because we're in no rush to let the world know... but we do really want to tell our families!

Ahhhh! Tough decisions.


----------



## LittleSpy

I have my first OB appointment tomorrow. I believe I get an ultrasound. Not sure why I'm so anxious about it. Just hoping everything is alright, I guess.

My friend IRL who is due 9 days after me has been spotting for a couple of weeks now. She said as of Friday it's turned from brown to bright red. She has an appointment tomorrow as well. Please keep her in your thoughts for everything to be okay! Our daughters are 19 days apart in age (we were due 8 days apart last time - she went early and I went late :dohh:) and were really hoping to do this together again.


----------



## MrsMomma

I called my mom to tell her as soon as I got the positive pregnancy test...I couldn't wait! We told my husbands family at ~6 weeks (which lead to 20 phone calls letting the entire family know!) and phone calls went out to my family at ~7 weeks. I think if I could redo it, I wouldn't tell extended family until later on. I have this sinking feeling everytime I think about possibly miscarrying...and having to "untell" everyone. We'd still tell her parents/siblings, though.


----------



## ecavey

Hello readytomum! i'm 5 weeks and 3 days too! we have told our parents and are telling close friends as we see them and if it feels right. but i keep thinking what if it's too soon and something happens? part of me thinks if something bad happened they i would want them to know. but i am nervous about it. my friend had a mc at 8 weeks after she'd told everyone and said she found it really hard.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all sorry I've been quiet I've been away for a few days with oh and friend still t hotel it's lush!! Still feeling sicky but manageable and I'm so impatient for my scan on Wednesday!!

I'm so so sorry to all ladies havining mc (((((hugs)))))) to you all :( xxxx

Liam's mom Yey another horsey lady! As I'm a high risk pg I can't ride at all so my top horses are all having tone off - they're chilling with the youngsters lol!! Or should I say playing! 

As the majority of my clients are serious competition riders they won't be happy with not seeing me after baby is born - they are very high maintinece haha typical dressage hey! I'm hoping they will stay tho. Are you planning to ride through this pg too? Your horse looks lovely! I'll attach pic of mine when home, although top boy is back with his owner for a while as I had to tell them!! I'm do happy tho a they are just happy to wait for me and give him a much deserved holiday!!!


----------



## dan-o

So sorry for your loss mummy2o :hugs:

Girlinyork, hoping your little bean is still hanging on xxxx


----------



## CandyApple19

Im so sorry for the further losses :-(
how horrible....please be back in 1st tri soon.
<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning ladies, 

Girlinyork and mummy2o I am so sorry for your losses, sending you big hugs xxx 

hope you are all feeling well and good luck to the ladies with scans today :) 

I am sending my OH to the shop to get me curry sauce and chips for breakfast mmmmmm omg best breakfast ever!! 

I'm feeling a bit P.O this morning, it was my nieces 1st birthday yesterday and today is her party and none of my husbands side of the family ( which I am on ) is invited, despite the fact that we have kids and have baby sat for her and given her stuff, only her family are invited, I'm so mad and the horemones aren't helping!


----------



## CandyApple19

We just told whoever needed to know (like my big sis cos she took my LO so my OH could come into scan too)
then told whoever wenever.


----------



## ladyredlainey

ukgirl23 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Girlinyork and mummy2o I am so sorry for your losses, sending you big hugs xxx
> 
> hope you are all feeling well and good luck to the ladies with scans today :)
> 
> I am sending my OH to the shop to get me curry sauce and chips for breakfast mmmmmm omg best breakfast ever!!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit P.O this morning, it was my nieces 1st birthday yesterday and today is her party and none of my husbands side of the family ( which I am on ) is invited, despite the fact that we have kids and have baby sat for her and given her stuff, only her family are invited, I'm so mad and the horemones aren't helping!


Aww you are so lucky, I'd love that for breakfast lol. 

Sorry to hear you all aren't invited :hugs: xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

CandyApple19 said:


> We just told whoever needed to know (like my big sis cos she took my LO so my OH could come into scan too)
> then told whoever wenever.

How are you doing kat? Xx :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

her husbands side sorry* 

thanks ladyredlainey, my oh is taking forever to get going to the shops though.. he's been in the shower for ages! 

Is anyone else having cravings? 

as for the telling people debate, we told our parents when we found out and very very close friends who knew we had been trying :)


----------



## CandyApple19

im ok today elaine babe! :-D was a bit ona downer lastnight scared about mc again for no reason...me bein a divvy! apart from.that tho i feel normal! sickness has subsided tons :-D sleeping better and the works. you?xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I am having curry cravings, and fish cravings.

We told family and fb friends but only 4 parents at my kids school know xx


----------



## CandyApple19

mmmmmmm!!!! :-D omnom!


----------



## ladyredlainey

CandyApple19 said:


> im ok today elaine babe! :-D was a bit ona downer lastnight scared about mc again for no reason...me bein a divvy! apart from.that tho i feel normal! sickness has subsided tons :-D sleeping better and the works. you?xxx

:hugs: that worry is horrible, hope you get your next scan soon. But things are looking good with your previous scans eh :) 
Great to hear your sleeping better, i am also. 
I'm fine just Wanting time to go a little faster so i feel little one kicking and i can relax xx


----------



## dan-o

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!

Ukgirl, that's one hardcore breakfast lol!!! Mind you I had cooked beetroot for mine the other day :haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

my scans have been perfect so im gonna try keep a lvl head...
i agree tho..kicks are the most reassuring. i can feel kicks by 16weeks so only 7 weeks left til i hopefully have that <3<3<3<3


----------



## ukgirl23

oh dan-o you should have seen breaky yesterday, that was hardcore! I have woken up the last 2 days utterly starving like I haven't eaten for days.. I never ate breakfast before I was pregnant it made me feel ill lol.. 

mmmm beetroot .... I might have to get that too now!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

girlinyork said:


> Had bleeding tonight. Passed clots. I think its all over again. Scan on Wednesday to confirm

sorry for your loss hun come back soon xx


----------



## mummyconfused

Blood sugar down to 2.1 and can't eat anything because of ms :( boo


----------



## dan-o

Is 2.1 low? Idk much about it! Can you have a drink like lucozade or something?


----------



## ukgirl23

Apparently bananas stop ms because of the b vits... so it says on my phobe app ... might be worth a try mummyconfused xx


----------



## Mommyx1311

Have a dr. appt this am, scared....Hoping for the best, but preparing myself for the worst. Why does my body do this to me? It is heart wrenching. A MMC in 2007 baby passed away at 7 weeks I didn't find out until an U/S at 10w5d, Now this. I still have symptoms :( No cramping or bleeding, but dated 12 days behind :( :( :( Hoping they will give me a followup ultrasound and will see more than just a sac...


----------



## elohcin

Mommyx1311 said:


> Have a dr. appt this am, scared....Hoping for the best, but preparing myself for the worst. Why does my body do this to me? It is heart wrenching. A MMC in 2007 baby passed away at 7 weeks I didn't find out until an U/S at 10w5d, Now this. I still have symptoms :( No cramping or bleeding, but dated 12 days behind :( :( :( Hoping they will give me a followup ultrasound and will see more than just a sac...

I understand, that is one of my fears too. That no matter how great my u/s next week might possibly be, it doesn't necessarily mean anything for my future, because I've had MMC's before as well.


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies x

Sorry to all the ladies who have had losses or are stuck in limbo :hugs:

I've had cramps today, hoping its just my Bowles, i havent had any since i went to the loo, omg they were painful :nope: sorry tmi, i had to out to pharmacy with little miss, why do kids always get ill on bank holidays when it's impossible to see a doc or a close pharmacy. I now plan to not move from this spot until my oh comes home. Debating about work tomorrow, I just want to take things really easy. I hope I'm not over reacting, I feel a wuss about everything at the moment, I was much calmer and got on with it last time :cry:


----------



## maybesoon

Had my first BIG scare yesterday. Since I had my annual exam last Thursday I had been spotting (which they told me was normal for a couple of days). Then around 11pm Saturday night when I went pee I noticed the spotting had turned to bright red blood & more of it. I stayed calm & went ahead & went to bed. I woke up Sunday morning and all seemed back to normal, very small amount of spotting when I went pee. Then as the day went by the spotting started picking up. By 1pm it was more like a normal period for me! It looked as though there was even tissue with is. So I called the obgyn on call & he sent me straight to the ER! After blood work, another wonderful pelvic exam & an ultrasound we found that the little bean is still there but I'm only 4 1/2 weeks not the 5 1/2. So looks like I might be having a May baby again!!! But he couldn't explain the bleeding. And told me to follow up this week with my obgyn for another ultrasound. So I'll be calling my docs office here in a few to schedule an appointment.

Hope all you ladies are having a great day!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ReadytoMum -- With my first, we told our parents and my best friend between 4-5 weeks. Of course me telling my mother anything means most of the family will know within 48 hours or so. :dohh: We waited until after our first ultrasound at 12 weeks 3 days to tell everyone else. With this one, we told everyone a week after we found out (so, at like 4.5 weeks). Not sure why, we just didn't feel like keeping a secret. My husband really pushed me to tell early this time. :shrug:

Cravings -- I'm definitely craving thai green and yellow curry! :wacko: And I can't bring myself to get any as it's so expensive in this city.

ukgirl -- Yes, bananas are helping me tremendously! The synthetic b6 doesn't seem to be doing much for me anymore, but when I have half a banana with breakfast, I feel fine for a couple of hours! I had half of one with breakfast today and feel better than I have in a few weeks. I have the other half sitting here ready to go as soon as I need it. :haha:

Mommyx1311 -- Thinking of you this morning!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for all your input ladies about when you announced you were PG!

We have a pretty close circle of friends that we see all the time, and I feel like it's going to get harder and harder to hide it from them, especially my sister! I think we'll end up telling our parents around 8 weeks or so, and we're going to try and stick to the 12 weeks for our siblings and grandparents, and will probably tell our close friend circle then as well, since I'm not sure we could hold off any longer! 

But who knows... we might cave before then and tell them earlier than that too. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Girlinyork :hugs: I'm hoping everything turns out well for you

Mummyconfused sorry you still feel so awful :hugs:

Little spy, any word on your friend yet? Fingers crossed for her.

Afm, no sickness today, just another headache. Is anyone getting these? I got my letter through about my appointment on Wednesday and not 100% sure if I am getting A scan or not now. It said its an hour and a half, bloods etc, but my gp told me this would also be a scan, so I dunno. Dh doesn't need to come if it's not, so I have to ring them tomorrow (also first day back to work after summer hols!) and find out.


----------



## Mommyx1311

Thanks for your thoughts ladies. I just got home. After talking with the midwife for a bit we decided to do a beta test. My first draw was today, I will have another on Wednesday.She reassured me that this could all be normal, so hoping for the best.


----------



## elohcin

I have been having some horrible, near migraine headaches! I have had headaches a lot in each of my pregnancies early on, but I also tend to be pregnant each time during fire season, and smoke sets me off almost immediately, so it's a terrible combination. (we live in rural area near the mountains so we are bathed in forest fire smoke right now!)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Today I have eaten like a horse :cry: I can't afford to gain much at all, with having such a high bmi as it is :cry: max I think I can gain is about a stone.

Today I had a yogurt for breakfast, and a banana
Lunch time I had 2 rolls :blush: with ham and a slice of cheese, and a packet of crisps!!
A biscuit as a snack
For tea time, I have had a macaroni pie (individual size lol) beans and chips, and feel like I could still have pudding.


At this rate I will have gained at least double, and be guaranteed to have G.D, I had borderline G.D my last pregnancy.

I am hoping my appetite goes back down again soon :dohh:

Hope you are all well, has anyone else had a mad hungry day? xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy I am loving curry right now!! mmmmm curry Asda's curry and chips are heaven!, good to see the banana thing works for you too! 

My ms was not so bad today, so I went for lunch with my fambam at a toby cavery and now I feel sick haha.. it was worth it though!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

ladyredlainey said:


> Today I have eaten like a horse :cry: I can't afford to gain much at all, with having such a high bmi as it is :cry: max I think I can gain is about a stone.
> 
> Today I had a yogurt for breakfast, and a banana
> Lunch time I had 2 rolls :blush: with ham and a slice of cheese, and a packet of crisps!!
> A biscuit as a snack
> For tea time, I have had a macaroni pie (individual size lol) beans and chips, and feel like I could still have pudding.
> 
> 
> At this rate I will have gained at least double, and be guaranteed to have G.D, I had borderline G.D my last pregnancy.
> 
> I am hoping my appetite goes back down again soon :dohh:
> 
> Hope you are all well, has anyone else had a mad hungry day? xx

omg this all sounds super yummy!! I am also very hungry right now.. I have curry and chips for breakfast!! :/ hehe


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm glad someone else is the same hehe! :lol: :D 

The curry for breakfast sounds lovely! :D :thumbup:


----------



## RomaTomato

I am a blueberry!!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

I wish I would get my appetite back. Seems like for the last 2 days I just haven't been hungry at all.


----------



## liams_mom

Well went in for my emergency scan Saturday and got a call back from my midwives this afternoon to let me know what they found. They do believe there is a second sac, though there was no fetal pole or heartbeat :nope: but the other was measuring very normal and had a HR of 114-117. They had a difficult time even seeing the second sac as its a bit smaller and seems to be hiding behind the first. My thoughts and questions are this - is the second sac definitely a loss? My u/s was only at 5w6d and its sometimes even hard to get a heartbeat at that time on a viable fetus. Could the baby in sac #2 just be blossoming late? I've read a few mums on here and other forums had the same type of problem and 24 weeks later they are fully pregnant with twins and some did end up losing the baby in sac #2. I know I wasn't planning or praying for twins - but I hate to think I've already lost one. :cry:


----------



## kristyrich

liams_mom, I hope everything turns out ok for you. It's still only early and if it's hiding behind the other maybe it's just too hard to see properly yet. I really hope everything turns out ok. Fx'd for you. When do you have another scan? :hugs: I have my scan in 4 hours time!! I'm so nervous!!


----------



## doggylover

Liams mom I'm glad to hear that one of your babies has a heart that is thumping away, and praying that the second sac is just a little behind, and a hider!, and when you get your next scan you see a second little bub in there.

Maybesoon, I can hardly eat anything at all at the minute. My appetite is just zero. I eat dinner etc with my husband, but have been cooking a lot less for me, and still can't finish it.


----------



## justmesap

:sick: I am not feeling well at all today. I'm extremely tired, i have a weird metallic like taste in my mouth I can't get rid of, my mouth is constantly watering, i have heartburn, I have weird twinges and cramps, I feel SO restless.... I could go on and on! *sigh* I think I just needed to vent.

I am SOO happy and excited about this pregnancy, but then feel bad when I moan and complain about ms, but it's really tough sometimes! I'm not used to this at all...I know it will pass, but sometimes it's really tough!

Anyway, on a better note...I'm 9 weeks now and I have first appointment with my midwife tomorrow. Not sure what all to expect, they just stated it would take about an hour. I'm pretty sure I'm not getting a scan because they've already scheduled one in 3 weeks. Still excited to talk with her though and ask her all the questions I have!


----------



## liams_mom

kristy and doggylover I'm not really sure what I'm hoping for! I know twins would be a world of who knows what and one healthy baby is really all DH and I were hoping for. We were planning on trying next month on our honeymoon (5 year anniversary), but looks like we got lucky 4 weeks ahead of time :) It is still really early, but the nurse at the midwives didn't sound terribly hopeful. I asked her if there was any chance that the second sac just hadn't shown a fetus yet and she was pretty much set in saying "if you have a pole in one sac, you should definitely have a pole in the other, its not viable". I called my OBGYN friend who said, "that's not really true, but do you really want twins?" Nope, I'm not really sure I want twins - BUT i don't like thinking i've already lost a baby and i'm only 6 weeks in. :growlmad: Oh well, let's see what Mother Nature has in store for me. I have my next scan on September 6th (about 2 weeks away) and we'll definitely know more about the two sac situation then. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Had my 1st OB appt and u/s today. Baby is measuring spot on with my ovulation date so April 11th it is! :happydance: Heartbeat is 149. I've totally convinced myself we have a boy brewing.:haha:

In not good news, I apparently have a humongous cyst on my left ovary. It was nearly 4 times the size of my pregnant uterus! The u/s tech made a pretty big deal over how big it is and went on and on about how I must have an amazing pain threshold because I should be in agonizing pain with the size of the cyst. :wacko: :dohh:Really terrifies me it's going to rupture and send me to the ER. But, the silver lining is that I get another ultrasound and peek at baby at 12 weeks so they can check the cyst! :thumbup:


----------



## babysiew

Dear all,

Update:
went for 6 weeks scan. discovered have something called Subchorionic Hematoma which is bleeding beside the gest. sac. BB is fine with heartbeat and all. It is the bleeding that makes me worried. In addition doctor also mentioned that the placenta, 20% of it has not fully attached to the uterus wall. I am currently under progesterone therapy, an injection a week to strengthen the pregnancy. Will be seeing the doctor this Friday. Wish me all the best!


----------



## kathy khuz

Hi! My edd will be on 21st april 2013...


----------



## elohcin

babysiew said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Update:
> went for 6 weeks scan. discovered have something called Subchorionic Hematoma which is bleeding beside the gest. sac. BB is fine with heartbeat and all. It is the bleeding that makes me worried. In addition doctor also mentioned that the placenta, 20% of it has not fully attached to the uterus wall. I am currently under progesterone therapy, an injection a week to strengthen the pregnancy. Will be seeing the doctor this Friday. Wish me all the best!

SCH's are really common. So hopefully all is well. Also vitamin can help the placenta attach by softening the tissues. I take it every pg, but you just dont want to take itnear delivery.


----------



## kristyrich

Hi! So I just had my scan done and everything is great. No idea why I have been getting pain in one side but it must just be stretching or unrelated. I got to see my little beans heart beating!! So exciting. I'm measuring 6 weeks and 6 days. So EDD has changed from the 18th to the 17th, lol. Babys heartbeat is 128bpm.:happydance:
Has anyone else had an internal scan? Had one today... how uncomfortable!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







NICHOLLSKRISTY20120828115156955.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LittleSpy

Kristy- yep, had one today. But today for me is yesterday for you. :haha: I knew what to expect, though, since I had one at 12 weeks with dd.


----------



## kristyrich

LittleSpy said:


> Kristy- yep, had one today. But today for me is yesterday for you. :haha: I knew what to expect, though, since I had one at 12 weeks with dd.

LOL, The times are bit confusing. We are all on different time.
I wasn't sure what to expect and didn't like that it was a male sonographer but I'm happy I did it because the picture was so much clearer and dating is more acurate. How did your scan go?


----------



## ecavey

Congratulations! but wait - internal scan?? is that what they do at 6 weeks? i have my 6 week scan on Thursday, have to drink a litre of water beforehand. i just assumed it would be a normal scan!

your image is amazing! you can see the little baby it's so incredible i can't wait!!!


----------



## kristyrich

ecavey said:


> Congratulations! but wait - internal scan?? is that what they do at 6 weeks? i have my 6 week scan on Thursday, have to drink a litre of water beforehand. i just assumed it would be a normal scan!
> 
> your image is amazing! you can see the little baby it's so incredible i can't wait!!!


Thanks, it was so exciting and I can't stop looking at the pics!!

Lol, Don't stress because you more than likely wouldn't need an internal. This is my fourth and the first time I have ever had one but I think its because I was told last pregnancy that I have a tilted uterus (due to previous pregnancies) so its a bit harder to see. I bet your excited for your scan!! And I am sure it will just be a normal scan! Goodluck and I hope you get a picture to post too. Love seeing ultrasound pics!


----------



## elohcin

ecavey said:


> Congratulations! but wait - internal scan?? is that what they do at 6 weeks? i have my 6 week scan on Thursday, have to drink a litre of water beforehand. i just assumed it would be a normal scan!
> 
> your image is amazing! you can see the little baby it's so incredible i can't wait!!!

With my 6 week u/s with DD1, we got a clear enough image/sound with an abdominal u/s that we didn't need to try internal. But here, it's standard to start with abdominal and move to internal if needed...they generally let you empty your bladder in between.


----------



## ecavey

Thank you! very excited, Thursday can't come quick enough! I will def put up a picture!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Funny how everywhere does scans differently, here before 9 weeks is internal scans no matter how slim a person is. 

Beautiful scan piccy

Has anyone already got to the point that they can't lay on their stomach? I'm only in my 9th week and baby is still so small but it makes me feel so sick laying on my tummy now and its uncomfortable. 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## kristyrich

I'm only 7 weeks tomorrow but it already hurts when I lay on my stomach. I have a habit of rolling onto my stomach in my sleep and when I wake in the morning it hurts. I didn't have this in previous pregnancies though. I swear I'm feeling everything sooner and worse this time around, lol.

I'm feeling very crampy. I wonder if that is normal after an internal scan? I assume thats what its from.:shrug:


----------



## mummyconfused

Ive had an internal scan.. YUK!

i can still sleep in my belly, but is a tad sore.. OMG 9wks

MY TICKER IS FINALLY A BABY :) YAY


----------



## mummyconfused

edit


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

Lovely scans ladies, makes my end of September scan AGES away :wacko: 

Well I put the cramps down to some mouldy bread we must of eaten yesterday. Little miss and I were not well, potty training and funny tummies are awful! I didn't realise at the time but when I went to make oh his sandwiches for work there were mould spots on the bread, I didn't see any on the one slice we shared at lunch time but my guess is it was that, it had to be. 

Spent the entire night thinking the worst, worrying what have i done. Hope (i need a bump nickname) everything is okay. I was up at 3 am worrying, thinking I had blown it and and stressing because I wasn't feeling ill at the thought of stew and generally feeling okay which is not the norm. In a real panic. 

I'm feeling a little off again this morning tho. I don't know, I rest to feel okay then when I feel it I stress! :wacko: 

I've started to train myself to sleep on the left, I defo can't sleep on my tummy either!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay Im a blueberry today!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

mummyconfused said:


> Ive had an internal scan.. YUK!
> 
> i can still sleep in my belly, but is a tad sore.. OMG 9wks
> 
> MY TICKER IS FINALLY A BABY :) YAY

I can't wait till we are all in the second tri, although 9 weeks is brill at the moment lol! x


----------



## ladyredlainey

I think my cravings have gone, has anyone else's?
I do fancy beans on toast though, but not exactly a craving, maybe a one off, and also soup and toast, but again, not really a craving, more a fancy lol.

Although I really do want the above........ what's considered a craving, and a fancy? lol. I'd imagine the one offs are a fancy, and a craving is wanted all the time till satisfied?

My thirst is mad though, I am very thirsty all the time, I've taken a liking to the fruity teas, the cranberry and orange one is lovely, and a godsend since I've gone completely off tea and coffee

Hope your all well xx :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

all i feel is fatigue and my boobs are stupidly sore. apart from that all my other symptoms have eased right off.


----------



## kathy khuz

kathy khuz said:


> Hi! My edd will be on 21st april 2013...

Hi! Can u please add me in the april baby list... Tq


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies sorry i've not been around i went away with some friends and oh for a night and watched michael macintyre sooooo funny! My friend who was with us is also pg and same dates roughly as me - good job as we were wandering around ikea on way home....i had asked oh if i could stay in car as was feeling rough - cue grumpy face and a catagoric NO! half way around i had to make a mad dash for the loo -yuk!!!! then thye had to wait over 30mins for me to come out - ooooops!!

I'm feeling very nauseaus today and i'm ment to be packing - we are moving house sat & sunday!! 

Hope everyone is ok!! I get my 2nd scan tomorrow eeeek i'm both nervous and excited - hoping and peaying all ok plus had last hcg levels done friday and were righton target so fx it should be a positive scan :)


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh at ikea vomming!!! my OH is making me come shopping with him in a massive ASDA... I can barely make it round a small food shop but ASDA!!! thing is if I dont go he wont get half the stuff we need. He'll come home for £5 worth of food and a case of cola... so I need to go !! :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

ladyredlainey said:


> I think my cravings have gone, has anyone else's?
> I do fancy beans on toast though, but not exactly a craving, maybe a one off, and also soup and toast, but again, not really a craving, more a fancy lol.
> 
> Although I really do want the above........ what's considered a craving, and a fancy? lol. I'd imagine the one offs are a fancy, and a craving is wanted all the time till satisfied?
> 
> My thirst is mad though, I am very thirsty all the time, I've taken a liking to the fruity teas, the cranberry and orange one is lovely, and a godsend since I've gone completely off tea and coffee
> 
> Hope your all well xx :hugs:

Hey Lady,

I'm glad your cravings have subsided!

I just wanted to give you heads up on the fruit teas... the PG books that I have provide a list of ingredients to avoid in herbal teas (which sadly seems to eliminate just about all of them!), so I wanted to pass them along so you can decide if they're right for you: Anise, Catnip, Chamomile, Ephedra, Lemongrass, Mugwort, Raspberry leaf, Hibiscus, Rosemary, Sage, and Stinging Nettle Leaf. It notes that in small quantities they're probably fine, but they do have a nasty history for PG mum's.

If you find a good one please let me know!! I've been trolling the grocery stores with my little "no-no list" trying to find something that works which also doesn't sound terrible. :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

ukgirls ugh asda and ms yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know the feeling!!! i've opted for online delivery - to avoid the smells and horrid sick feeling!


----------



## justmesap

I've had 3 internal scans so far(1st at 5 weeks, the 2nd at 6 and third at 8, the last 2 only because I had to visit the A&E).. The first one was Very uncomfortable, and the other 2 were fine. I think it might depend on who's doing it...

Well, I don't know if I can blame it on pregnancy brain or what, but I totally got the time wrong for my midwide appointment so I arrived at the wrong time:wacko: Fortunately they were able to book me in for next week, I will definitely not miss this one!

My ms isn't so bad today, just a little nauseous and a few twinges here and there. I still have that metallic taste in my mouth. Has anyone else experience this? Is there a way to get rid of it??


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec and ukgirl I was almost sick in tesco the other day. Felt so awful the whole way round!!!

I phoned my midwives today and I definitely am getting a scan tomorrow :happydance: or what she referred to as "a quick scan". 

I told my boss today (first day back at work after summer) and he was so lovely. My appointment is at 9am, so I should be able to make it to work for half 11. He said "I don't expect to see you before 1&#8221; ohhhh if you insist! :haha:

I'm a raspberry today!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

i did that today...thought my apt was at 2.35pm.it was at 2.15pm! >_<
i still got in luckily


----------



## nimbec

YEY doggylover....thats a yey to the scan not the chucking in tesco ;) ! 

Both have scans tomorrow whooooooo hooooo both rasberrys too - we are olives next whay hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww doggylover your boss is loverly!! 

I may have to start buyin online... my ms is terrible today :( 

I had it so easy the last few todays but today I gagged when I brushed my teeth and felt sick all day :( then oh came home from shopping with brie!! Its my favorite cheese but its a no no because its a soft cheese :( i could have killed the git!!!


----------



## nimbec

Oh no ukgirl thats just the sort of thing my oh would do! trying to help but not thinking it through lol!! 

I tell u what with all the ms and feeling wrotten its a good job they don't carry the baby!!

My sickness is not good today either and i'm out to dinner with oh's parents and an aunt he hasn't seen for years - oh god please let me be ok and not puke at the dinner table!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh my gosh I could not go out for dinner feeling all msy you are very brave!!!


----------



## Lish123

Got my official date! April 23!!!! :D


----------



## nimbec

thankfully they know i'm pg and when i arrive i plan to appologise ina dvance if i'm a little out of sorts and say i'm not feeling too well. At least that way i can go home early if i',m bad. 

oh doesnt see his dad often so i really need to make the effort for him!!!!!! uuuughhhhh


----------



## nimbec

Lish Congrats!!!!

And I agrree doggylover your boss sounds great!!!! I'm my own boss but my clients are less than understanding!!!


----------



## firstymemommy

Lish123 said:


> Got my official date! April 23!!!! :D

Yay!!!! exciting!!


----------



## Lish123

Awww... thanks guys. Between having the official date and having today be the first full day of school, I got kids on the brain right now! :D


----------



## elohcin

I have tender, slightly sore breasts. Yay! At least that gives me ONE way to feel different. LOL Though I'm pretty certain that the only reason I feel it is because this is only the 2nd out of my 11 pregnancies that I haven't been nursing during.


----------



## AmandaJJ

Hello all, I'm due around mid April :) congrats to you all. 

Had a really anxious day to day, so just wanted to vent: I had a scheduled Doctors appointment this morning to check some moles, which was convenient as last night I has some pains on the lower right hand side of my abdomen (I'm 7+2). They weren't cramps as such, more dull ache turning into a sharp shooting pain, which was made worse as I had constipation yesterday. I thought I should mention it to the doctor as the pain was where I had a hernia as a child. I mentioned to him that I was pregnant and he didn't know this as the midwife had not passed this information on. All he did was ask me to lie down, touched my stomach and asked me to cough so he could test for hernia. He didn't ask me any pregnancy related questions, like how far along I am, any bleeding etc. He didn't even ask me how painful the pain was. I mentioned to him that I would run it by the mid-wife and he said okay then and told me that pregnancy couldn't cause a hernia. That was it. 
Anyway I left a message for the mid-wife but she hasn't called me back. The pain has subsided to more of a dull ache anyway now, but I just find that the NHS in the UK are not exactly re-assuring. I haven't been to the doctors for over two years so it's not like i'm a regular there! I haven't been provided with any information on what is or is not normal in pregnancy - I presume we are just expected to do our own research these days.
Anyway, I've been so anxious, and have heard that in my area that some aren't getting their first appointment and scan until 13 - 15 weeks. I just cannot wait that long. I've therefore scheduled a private scan for a week tomorrow. The private hospital were so nice and re-assuring, and I'm lucky that my mum has said she'll pay for the scan as a Bday pressie for me. It's £95 which is expensive, but will be worth the re-assurance i'm sure.

Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## nimbec

Hi amanda hmmm well yes i find they are soooooo disorgansied, they did send me for an early scan as i've had previous losses BUT i had to contact midwiffe, pester for info and demand bloods. I'm in wales too! Are you north or south?


----------



## AmandaJJ

nimbec said:


> Hi amanda hmmm well yes i find they are soooooo disorgansied, they did send me for an early scan as i've had previous losses BUT i had to contact midwiffe, pester for info and demand bloods. I'm in wales too! Are you north or south?

Hello, I'm South Wales, Pembrokeshire way, but will be moving to mid Wales in a month or so fingers crossed. I wanted to ask the doctor more questions, but i'm paranoid about annoying them.


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> Had my 1st OB appt and u/s today. Baby is measuring spot on with my ovulation date so April 11th it is! :happydance: Heartbeat is 149. I've totally convinced myself we have a boy brewing.:haha:
> 
> In not good news, I apparently have a humongous cyst on my left ovary. It was nearly 4 times the size of my pregnant uterus! The u/s tech made a pretty big deal over how big it is and went on and on about how I must have an amazing pain threshold because I should be in agonizing pain with the size of the cyst. :wacko: :dohh:Really terrifies me it's going to rupture and send me to the ER. But, the silver lining is that I get another ultrasound and peek at baby at 12 weeks so they can check the cyst! :thumbup:

Littlespy, I'm so sorry. I am prone to cysts. In fact I had to have emergency surgery when I was 25 due to 2 on my right ovary being so large my ovary started twisting losing blood flow & I almost lost it. The doctor couldn't believe that I really wasn't hurting as bad as they felt I should have been. Since then I was averaging around 8-9 cysts a year until my current obgyn gave me the mirena implant. I had it for 2 years & didn't have a cyst at all after about the first 3 months. It was amazing. 

I went for blood work this am to follow up from my ER visit on Sunday. I'm still spotting, but my doctor thinks that I may have had a cyst on my left ovary burst. Funny how I can usually tell I have one but this time I wasn't sure because of the pregnancy. But all the twinges, pains, aches & everything I have had while being pregnant were on my left side near my ovary. Well, since I left the ER on Sunday I haven't had a single twinge, ache or pain at all..... 

Hope everyone has a great day. Impatiently waiting on my doc to call with my blood results....


----------



## nimbec

noooo bug them i did!! I'm near camarthan - small world! lol definately make a list of questions for when you next speak to midwife ...they are much better than the doctors!! Luckily my gp has been ok so far.


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats & Welcome to all the new BFPs!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Littlespy that sounds painful fx all is ok for you!! and enjoy your extra peeks at your precious bean :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

ReadytoMum said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> I think my cravings have gone, has anyone else's?
> I do fancy beans on toast though, but not exactly a craving, maybe a one off, and also soup and toast, but again, not really a craving, more a fancy lol.
> 
> Although I really do want the above........ what's considered a craving, and a fancy? lol. I'd imagine the one offs are a fancy, and a craving is wanted all the time till satisfied?
> 
> My thirst is mad though, I am very thirsty all the time, I've taken a liking to the fruity teas, the cranberry and orange one is lovely, and a godsend since I've gone completely off tea and coffee
> 
> Hope your all well xx :hugs:
> 
> Hey Lady,
> 
> I'm glad your cravings have subsided!
> 
> I just wanted to give you heads up on the fruit teas... the PG books that I have provide a list of ingredients to avoid in herbal teas (which sadly seems to eliminate just about all of them!), so I wanted to pass them along so you can decide if they're right for you: Anise, Catnip, Chamomile, Ephedra, Lemongrass, Mugwort, Raspberry leaf, Hibiscus, Rosemary, Sage, and Stinging Nettle Leaf. It notes that in small quantities they're probably fine, but they do have a nasty history for PG mum's.
> 
> If you find a good one please let me know!! I've been trolling the grocery stores with my little "no-no list" trying to find something that works which also doesn't sound terrible. :dohh:Click to expand...

I think this one might be OK xx
 



Attached Files:







305098_408638362527691_398050381_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec yay for raspberrys and scans!!! :happydance: fingers tightly crossed that everything goes well for us both (and dan-o) tomorrow. I'm not ashamed to admit I am absolutely petrified they will give us bad news.

And yep, my boss is a great guy. When I had my mc in jan he told me to go home and not think about coming back until I was ready, and today he said whatever I need just to let him know. He's very considerate and kind. Everyone else at work hates him though :haha: he's only been with us a year and they are many *******s (excuse my language!)


----------



## elohcin

Gosh, I am just praying so hard this baby sticks. Last night on the drive home from my parents, my oldest daughter, who has been talking a LOT about babies with her younger sister lately, said, "Mom, I don't think you are going to have any more babies." :( I asked her why and she said because the last one went to Heaven and there haven't been any more (they don't know about any of our other MANY losses). That makes me so sad. We have so desperately wanted each of our babies, and I want them to have another sibling so badly. They all adore babies and it's so hard to see them fall in love with OTHER peoples babies when I know they should have had their own many times now. I just pray pray pray that this is it.


----------



## doggylover

elohcin said:


> Gosh, I am just praying so hard this baby sticks. Last night on the drive home from my parents, my oldest daughter, who has been talking a LOT about babies with her younger sister lately, said, "Mom, I don't think you are going to have any more babies." :( I asked her why and she said because the last one went to Heaven and there haven't been any more (they don't know about any of our other MANY losses). That makes me so sad. We have so desperately wanted each of our babies, and I want them to have another sibling so badly. They all adore babies and it's so hard to see them fall in love with OTHER peoples babies when I know they should have had their own many times now. I just pray pray pray that this is it.

:hugs: sending lots of :dust: your way, and hoping your daughters get the little baby they would love in 8 months time


----------



## TeAmo

elohcin said:


> Gosh, I am just praying so hard this baby sticks. Last night on the drive home from my parents, my oldest daughter, who has been talking a LOT about babies with her younger sister lately, said, "Mom, I don't think you are going to have any more babies." :( I asked her why and she said because the last one went to Heaven and there haven't been any more (they don't know about any of our other MANY losses). That makes me so sad. We have so desperately wanted each of our babies, and I want them to have another sibling so badly. They all adore babies and it's so hard to see them fall in love with OTHER peoples babies when I know they should have had their own many times now. I just pray pray pray that this is it.

aww so sad :( from the mouths of babes eh. 

I hope this is it for you!! xx


----------



## maybesoon

elohcin said:


> Gosh, I am just praying so hard this baby sticks. Last night on the drive home from my parents, my oldest daughter, who has been talking a LOT about babies with her younger sister lately, said, "Mom, I don't think you are going to have any more babies." :( I asked her why and she said because the last one went to Heaven and there haven't been any more (they don't know about any of our other MANY losses). That makes me so sad. We have so desperately wanted each of our babies, and I want them to have another sibling so badly. They all adore babies and it's so hard to see them fall in love with OTHER peoples babies when I know they should have had their own many times now. I just pray pray pray that this is it.


awww.... Sending you lots of :dust: that this little bean is sticky!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Has anyone else experienced the problem of wanting something particular to eat, and so you make it, and then when you sit down to eat it, you don't really want it anymore?? :dohh:

All morning I couldn't wait to have a chicken caeser wrap for lunch, and even while I was cooking it I was looking forward to it. And then when it was done and I was putting it together, and sat down to eat it... I realized I didn't really want to eat it. But I ate it anyway because I had already made it!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I change my mind before usually, but have occasionally made something and thought urgh why did I make that?? lol, my usual response now seems to be "it skinks!" :blush: lol your wrap sounds good!


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum this is exactly me!! xx 

Elohcin I hope your little girls get the little brother or sister they are wishing for xxx


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I just can't figure out what the heck I want. I think through a whole list of stuff and some I am immediately "ugh NO!" and others I have no feeling on, but then if I go for it I just eat a few bites. I just cant find what it is I want! Even my favourite things usually...don't want them. It's so irritating!!!


----------



## maybesoon

readytomum that's exactly how I was for the first 2 weeks after I found out I was pregnant!!! It's like I couldn't figure out just what it was my baby was wanting. Then came the spicy. All I want is hot sauce!!! But this week I don't have an appetite hardly at all. I'm still trying to eat but when I force feed myself (because I'm just not hungry at all) I start getting sick to my stomach. So I'm at a loss right now. Force feed myself & vomit or don't eat??? 

Good news is, I spoke to my nurse at my obgyn's office this afternoon. My blood work came back great & right on track. They are leaving my ultrasound set for September 13th so hopefully we can hear my little bean's heartbeat!!! They think the bleeding was from a cyst bursting on my left ovary. Which makes perfect sense to me. They said to take it easy & NO BDing until I go back on the 13th. But if the bleeding gets worse to call & they will see me right away.


----------



## dan-o

doggylover said:


> Nimbec yay for raspberrys and scans!!! :happydance: fingers tightly crossed that everything goes well for us both (and dan-o) tomorrow. I'm not ashamed to admit I am absolutely petrified they will give us bad news.
> )

Not long now!!!!! Eeek! 
Nervous about bad news but excited in the case of good!!

Fingers crossed for celebrations all round!!


----------



## doggylover

Hopefully less than 12 hours!! I have a full bloodwork and stuff to do, but am hoping the scan is first to put my mind at ease!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> Hopefully less than 12 hours!! I have a full bloodwork and stuff to do, but am hoping the scan is first to put my mind at ease!

woohoo! Excited for you! Keeping my fxd for a great scan!


----------



## doggylover

Thank you! I hope tomorrow I have a little pic of my raspberry to show you all. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> Ukgirl I just can't figure out what the heck I want. I think through a whole list of stuff and some I am immediately "ugh NO!" and others I have no feeling on, but then if I go for it I just eat a few bites. I just cant find what it is I want! Even my favourite things usually...don't want them. It's so irritating!!!



yup I'm exactly the same, but once I start eating I cant stop then I feel like poo again after :( lol

Good luck on your scan tomorrow hun, I can not wait to see your little raspberry xx


----------



## JenX

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your good news.

My first scan is Thursday and I'm really nervous. It was my first scan of my last pregnancy (which ended in mc) where things first started to go wrong- measuring 2 weeks behind- so I'm really hoping everything will be right on track for this pregnancy. Nothing to do now but wait for my appointment and worry.


----------



## elohcin

JenX said:


> Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your good news.
> 
> My first scan is Thursday and I'm really nervous. It was my first scan of my last pregnancy (which ended in mc) where things first started to go wrong- measuring 2 weeks behind- so I'm really hoping everything will be right on track for this pregnancy. Nothing to do now but wait for my appointment and worry.

Mine is Thursday too and the wait is driving me crazy. (similar past experiences)


----------



## theresarhuebb

good luck everyone :) xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Am I the only one who does not get to see a midwife or have a scan until 12 weeks ...... I have not even had an appointment through yet. I did call the hospital today and I was told it would be around 1st October....I can't wait that long :(. I am thinking of paying for a private early pregnancy scan £55 it will cost, does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## LittleSpy

bitsysarah -- I didn't have an appointment or u/s until 12 weeks with dd. Trust me when I say the u/s is MUCH more awesome and interesting then! :thumbup: This one was pretty boring, honestly. Reassuring, sure, but I had no legitimate reason to be concerned in the first place. I personally think you should save your money for an early sexing scan or a cool 3d/4d one in 3rd tri.

The u/s at 12 weeks is so much cooler I'm almost happy to have a monster-sized cyst so that they feel it necessary to give me another then. :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

JenX said:


> Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your good news.
> 
> My first scan is Thursday and I'm really nervous. It was my first scan of my last pregnancy (which ended in mc) where things first started to go wrong- measuring 2 weeks behind- so I'm really hoping everything will be right on track for this pregnancy. Nothing to do now but wait for my appointment and worry.

My first scan is on Friday! And I'm starting to get a little antsy waiting for it...

Good luck to all the ladies who have them coming up in the next couple of days! :hugs:

And for anyone needing a bit of a laugh, here's a story of my own stupidity to cheer you up: DH and I went to go play tennis this evening, and a friend was meeting us there to play some frisbee afterwards. So we finished our tennis and we were heading over to say hello. Our friend has a thing about knives and whittling stuff and making things, so it wasn't very surprising to see him sitting on the bench with his knife out carving this stick think. When he saw us walking over he held it up and said, "Guess what this is?" just as I was taking a drink of water... and for some reason the way he said it combined with the gesture made me start laughing and instantly start choking on my water. I was sputtering for a good few minutes trying to regain my airways, and the laughing/coughing made me pee myself a bit. :dohh: Time to start doing kegels!


----------



## ecavey

Can i ask what everyone is doing about exercise??

i normally go to the gym on my lunchbreak4-5 times a week cos my job is boring and in the middle of nowhere so i just eat my lunch at my desk while i 'work'. (or go on forums heehee!)

but since my implantation bleeding i haven't been going as much. first because i didn't want to do anything to prevent the little thing from sticking and then because i was unsure what was safe. now i've spoken to my gym instructor i know what i can do. but it's a question of whether i should.

today i planned to go but was very sick in the morning so thought i'd work through and go home early. then i felt better so i planned to go. but then i came over all tired. i'm unsure if that was just me not being bothered or my body telling me i should take it easy. 

part of me feels guilty for not going because a little exercise is good and if it's what i normally do i should keep doing it right? perhaps i should just go and do a brisk walk on the treadmill so i can get out the office?

part of me also thinks just to back off until my scan tomorrow as maybe once i know everything is ok i won't be afraid of exercising. 

what are your thoughts? and how much do you exercise? do you think it's beneficial in the 1st trimester or not, should we be resting as much as possible?


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol readytomum that is funny!! 

My scan isnt until after 12 weeks so either 13 or 14 weeks depending on how quickly we get in there after our initial appointment.

As for exercise with my first pregnancy I done a lot of walking and with my second I went to the gym but only after the first trimester. mainly because I was too scared to go then. but I could still use a lot of equipment. get a trainer there to show you which to use and which settings to go on :) 

Well I just woke up craving milk :/ Im convinced its another boy for me. all my cravings and ms are the same as with my son.


----------



## Kte

ecavey said:


> Can i ask what everyone is doing about exercise??
> 
> i normally go to the gym on my lunchbreak4-5 times a week cos my job is boring and in the middle of nowhere so i just eat my lunch at my desk while i 'work'. (or go on forums heehee!)
> 
> but since my implantation bleeding i haven't been going as much. first because i didn't want to do anything to prevent the little thing from sticking and then because i was unsure what was safe. now i've spoken to my gym instructor i know what i can do. but it's a question of whether i should.
> 
> today i planned to go but was very sick in the morning so thought i'd work through and go home early. then i felt better so i planned to go. but then i came over all tired. i'm unsure if that was just me not being bothered or my body telling me i should take it easy.
> 
> part of me feels guilty for not going because a little exercise is good and if it's what i normally do i should keep doing it right? perhaps i should just go and do a brisk walk on the treadmill so i can get out the office?
> 
> part of me also thinks just to back off until my scan tomorrow as maybe once i know everything is ok i won't be afraid of exercising.
> 
> what are your thoughts? and how much do you exercise? do you think it's beneficial in the 1st trimester or not, should we be resting as much as possible?

I trained 3 times a week but am holding off until second tri getting into lighter exercise when you should feel better. I didn't realise I was pg at first and was still training but couldn't understand why I was struggling so I figured my body was telling me to chill once I knew. It's certainly something yOur personally okay with I think though, you here of some people doing all the way through. X


----------



## Kte

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:

Good luck with the pending scans ladies :flower:


----------



## doggylover

In terms of exercise all I do is walk with our dogs, a couple of miles each evening. But if I haven't felt up to it, then I leave it to dh. That said I usually feel a lot better when we are out walking, but I have noticed I walk much more slowly, and get tired much more quickly. I'm sure our dogs are thinking all sorts of horrible thoughts since their walks are getting cut short! :haha:

Hopefully be back with good news later....fingers crossed!

Good luck nimbec and dan-o for today! Looking forward to hearing all your news!

And good luck to everyone else who is having scans this week - there seem to be quite a few!!!


----------



## nimbec

Yey Doggylover and dano it's scan day! Infact I think both of you will have had yours by now please let us know how they went!! So sorry I wasn't on early to wish you luck I'm feeling really really poorly today to the extreme that I don't know how I'm going to cope with the 1.30hr car journey to the scan :( plan to take a carrier bag!! I normally get worse in afternoon but woke up horrid this morning infact still in bed can't face getting up :( 

Hope everyone is ok!! Catch up with you all later x


----------



## doggylover

Aww nimbec sorry you are feeling crap :hugs: hopefully once you see your baba you'll feel much better!

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/17133cb1e2fe7a5b41188587caed7316.jpg

Had my booking in appointment and my scan, which went well! Not a great picture, and i cant make out anything unless my dh points it outs (a lot like the episode of friends with rachel and ross!) saw a heartbeat and I am actually measuring ahead at 8+6!!!!!! But I'll keep my dates the same until my next scan...in two weeks!

I'm so pleased...I cried just from sheer relief when she found the heartbeat! And we decided on a bump name...Bruce!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## JenX

ecavey said:


> Can i ask what everyone is doing about exercise??

I swim a few times a week, but I am lucky and live in Florida and have a lovely saltwater (rather than chlorine) pool in my backyard. The weather has been pretty crummy this last week due to Hurricane Isaac passing by, so I have used my Wii Fit to get a little exercise some days. 

Also, my husband and I have these great pedometer things called Fitbits (www.fitbit.com). They record how many steps you take, distance you travel, stairs you climb, and even track the quality and duration of your sleep. They sync with your computer, and we are in constant competition against each other to take more steps, climb more stairs, etc. I beat him in the sleep category every time


----------



## nimbec

WOW!!! great news doggylover!!! was it an internal scan? How exciting being infront!!! i'll let u know how mine goes but its not untill 2pm - a long wait!! although i am leaving at 12 to pick oh up from work then heading straight there so at least the start of my journey is getting closer!! 

Could u make out arm/leg buds then? How come you managed to get another one in 2 weeks? hope i can have one too :)


----------



## kealz194

Yay I'm officially a blueberry today! Lovely scan pic doggylover! How exciting! I still haven't had a date for my first scan :( I hope it's soon I want a peek at my lil bean. Still no symptoms apart from bloating :( I feel bit nauseas at times but it's gone as soon as... X


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations doggy lover!!! Cute little scan pic too!

I've just got back from mine, didn't get a pic tho!
Saw the heartbeat pumping away, baby measured a little bit small but still fine for dates. Sac nice and big, yolk good, no cysts on ovaries etc.
Got a repeat scan on the 11th :flower:

Good luck nimbec, hope yours goes well too!!!

Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

ecavey -- keep on truckin' with the exercise! It'll be a lot more difficult to pick it up again later. You'll want to listen to your body, but even if you're tired, a 20-30 minute walk will do you some good. :thumbup: I'm really having to push myself to exercise right now. I stopped exercising around 24 weeks with my daughter because every time I exercised, I'd get BH contractions and that freaked me out enough to use it as an excuse. :dohh:

doggylover -- lovely scan! So glad everything went well!

dan-o -- Hooray for a good scan!

I wonder why I can't just throw up like a normal person. :haha: I spent a good 15 minutes this morning refusing to puke. I wouldn't even lift the toilet lid because I knew if I did, that'd push me over the edge. I just stood there next to it spitting my you're-about-to-puke excessive saliva into the sink. :dohh: I'm pretty sure it would've been far less awful if I had just thrown up, since all I had in my stomach was water and B6 and that point. But, I made it! :haha: My ms seems to be settling down a little bit. The past few days I feel very sick about 15 minutes after I wake up in the morning and then much better after I eat breakfast all the way until dinner time with just a few waves of nausea. Then I start feeling sick again in the evening until I go to bed. Much better to have a little reprieve, especially since that's the time I'm at work.


----------



## Steph82

JenX said:


> ecavey said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask what everyone is doing about exercise??
> 
> I swim a few times a week, but I am lucky and live in Florida and have a lovely saltwater (rather than chlorine) pool in my backyard. The weather has been pretty crummy this last week due to Hurricane Isaac passing by, so I have used my Wii Fit to get a little exercise some days.
> 
> Also, my husband and I have these great pedometer things called Fitbits (www.fitbit.com). They record how many steps you take, distance you travel, stairs you climb, and even track the quality and duration of your sleep. They sync with your computer, and we are in constant competition against each other to take more steps, climb more stairs, etc. I beat him in the sleep category every timeClick to expand...


Hi JenX,

If you don't mind me asking, where are you at in Florida?


----------



## JenX

Hi Steph, I'm in Merritt Island.


----------



## Steph82

JenX said:


> Hi Steph, I'm in Merritt Island.

Ah OK, very cool! I assume you guys got the same amount of rain and storm as us! Not a direct hit, Thank god :)


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> Aww nimbec sorry you are feeling crap :hugs: hopefully once you see your baba you'll feel much better!
> 
> https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/17133cb1e2fe7a5b41188587caed7316.jpg
> 
> Had my booking in appointment and my scan, which went well! Not a great picture, and i cant make out anything unless my dh points it outs (a lot like the episode of friends with rachel and ross!) saw a heartbeat and I am actually measuring ahead at 8+6!!!!!! But I'll keep my dates the same until my next scan...in two weeks!
> 
> I'm so pleased...I cried just from sheer relief when she found the heartbeat! And we decided on a bump name...Bruce!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

OH WOW!!! That's amazing! I love the pic!!!! So happy everything is looking good!


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats & Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Good Luck to all getting scanned today! I know you are all excited and I'm totally jealous!!! lol

Hope everyone has a great day. I'm feeling pretty good so far today! woohoo!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've been walking loads today, my pubic bone has been playing up, been pretty sore, but I managed to beat my 4 year old in a race!! :happydance: yes, I am that sad, that I smirked and thought yeah!!!! lol.

I have been eating so much, but fancying fish, but also chili con carne, so I've ordered both in my tesco shop which will be coming tomorrow lol.

The scan pics are all so amazing, makes me more excited about my one 2 weeks tomorrow!! :D I'll be 11+4 by then, by my dates, the mw has me as 12wks then though, but we will see who's right :winkwink: :lol:

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## melissasbump

Dano and Doggylover so glad your scans went well! Doggylover great pic too!

Nimbec, good luck for your scan, look forward to hearing how it goes!

Jenx, So jealous that you live in Florida and have a pool! Not so much with a hurricane lurking but still! I love Florida.

Im feeling yuck still, my MS is making me feel grotty, just that constant feeling, and like you Littlespy, tend to throw up as soon as I wake and feel a little better after breakfast.
Ive got to wait till 24th Sept for my scan, seems ages away but from my symptoms, im pretty confident im pregnant still.. lol
My mum has haken DS today and tonight so me and OH are having a nice chilled out day and evening, not planning on leaving the sofa much! Have pre made one of our favourite meals, hope im able to eat it later.


----------



## JenX

Steph82 said:


> JenX said:
> 
> 
> Hi Steph, I'm in Merritt Island.
> 
> Ah OK, very cool! I assume you guys got the same amount of rain and storm as us! Not a direct hit, Thank god :)Click to expand...

I think we had a lot less here, it just looked ugly outside for a few days and rained off and on. Glad you avoided a direct hit, though!


----------



## kealz194

Well got my scan date through... 3rd October :( I'll be exactly 12 weeks :( I any believe I gotta wait that long but it shouldn't be too bad with my dd keeping me occupied. Troublesome little toddler that she is becoming lol. Glad all the ladies that had their scans today r all doing well x


----------



## doggylover

Thanks everyone!!

Dan-o my next scan is on 12th, so we have to wait this one out together as well!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey everyone :) loving your pic doggylover so happy that all is going well for you!! 

Im craving curry and mexican foods :/ 

I fear that I have turned into one of those annoying pregnant women who talk endlessly about my symptoms to people who just smile and nod politely occassionally putting in experiences of their own.... I also have become a walking grease bucket....


----------



## ladyredlainey

ukgirl23 said:


> Hey everyone :) loving your pic doggylover so happy that all is going well for you!!
> 
> Im craving curry and mexican foods :/
> 
> I fear that I have turned into one of those annoying pregnant women who talk endlessly about my symptoms to people who just smile and nod politely occassionally putting in experiences of their own.... I also have become a walking grease bucket....

I am just sweating buckets all the time :( it is just horrible, but plenty showers, makes me feel loads better lol.
You speak to your hearts content about your symptoms here :D :hugs: I find not many folk are interested, but they ask lol! so I say, and see the eyes going hehehe :blush: 

I want chilli con carne (spelling lol) so I have ordered a tin of the stuff in my tesco shop for tomorrow lol!.


----------



## simplymuff

I have been sneezing so much and that's the only symptom I can speak to anyone about... Besides the occasional twinge in my lower abdomen. My scan is in a week. Can't wait to see the heart beat. :) Dh took off from work that day so he can come with me... It's the moment I have been dreaming of for some time. 

I also am
Jealous of Florida and pools. I moved to NY from FL a few months ago and I miss it terribly.


----------



## theresarhuebb

i dont crave anything just always hungry and still no sickness :/ i get odd feeling of feeling sick every other day :/ guess its cos im only 7wks ive no idea when my scan will be! hoping for a letter in next week or so! 

glad alls scans and appointments went well! x


----------



## LittleSpy

All I want to eat right now is hummus and pitas (haven't had any yet but will be going to the store on my lunch break to buy some!). And veggie lasagna with white sauce... will also be buying those ingredients. :haha:

This baby is a serious meat-hater. :wacko: I'm just happy to be craving some vegetables. Could hardly choke them down 1st tri with dd.


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Hey everyone :) loving your pic doggylover so happy that all is going well for you!!
> 
> Im craving curry and mexican foods :/
> 
> I fear that I have turned into one of those annoying pregnant women who talk endlessly about my symptoms to people who just smile and nod politely occassionally putting in experiences of their own.... I also have become a walking grease bucket....

ukgirl.... Feel free to share share share here. I love hearing all about everyone else's symptoms, etc. right now. That way if/when I have them it won't freak me out!!! I am finding that sharing this with all of you ladies is making it much easier (as a first timer) and pretty fun!


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats on the beautiful scan, doggylover. Dan-o-great to hear the exciting news! :happydance:

Speaking of exercise, I exercised before falling pg, mostly running. But since I have not done much at all--not been feeling at the top of my game. I have not told work yet that I am pg and yesterday a coworker who knows I run came in my office and told me she signed me up for their 5K race on Sept. 15... I guess we'll see how that goes. It may turn into more of a walk for me.. :dohh: 

Even though I still feel a bit nauseous I can't help myself from thinking what if I have a mmc and my body just doesn't realize it yet... that freaks me out. I can't wait for my scan on Sept. 13 where I will be able to find out if everything is okay. 
On the otherhand, I ordered a doppler yesterday and hopefully it will be here by the end of the week or early next week! One question about that--I have a tilted uterus so I am wondering if that means it will be harder to hear baby's heart beat on the doppler? 

On the plus side-I am at an olive today!!! :happydance:


----------



## ladyredlainey

LittleSpy said:


> All I want to eat right now is hummus and pitas (haven't had any yet but will be going to the store on my lunch break to buy some!). And veggie lasagna with white sauce... will also be buying those ingredients. :haha:
> 
> This baby is a serious meat-hater. :wacko: I'm just happy to be craving some vegetables. Could hardly choke them down 1st tri with dd.

All I'm thinking about right now is Veggie lasagna! lol! goodness that sounds lovely!


----------



## ukgirl23

Aww littlespy sounds like a vegatarian baby then!! 

Im sweating too mainly in social gatherings and when I eat.. our washing machine broke yeaterday and we have 3 clean towels left which are wet so I have to wait :( 

Its been raining all day here. Florida is soooo tempting. 

and yes it took me longer than expected to get my bean so I guess if I want to talk about it to my friends I should... I have to listen to their stuff often enough! :p


----------



## maybesoon

yep, That's the same with me. For years I have listened to all my friends and family go on & on about their pregnancies & kids. I fee like it's finally my turn & maybe they should be a little more excited for me than they act. But oh well.... I have you ladies here who understand how exciting it is to be a first time mom after trying for so long!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :) loving your pic doggylover so happy that all is going well for you!!
> 
> Im craving curry and mexican foods :/
> 
> I fear that I have turned into one of those annoying pregnant women who talk endlessly about my symptoms to people who just smile and nod politely occassionally putting in experiences of their own.... I also have become a walking grease bucket....
> 
> ukgirl.... Feel free to share share share here. I love hearing all about everyone else's symptoms, etc. right now. That way if/when I have them it won't freak me out!!! I am finding that sharing this with all of you ladies is making it much easier (as a first timer) and pretty fun!Click to expand...


awww thank you and I will I love hearing how everyone else is feeling and how we are all getting on, it makes me feel normal at a time where everything is so uncertain and abnormal with our bodies. If it wasn't for ladies here I would be freaking out at some of the thing I have experienced and I have 2 kids already, you would think I would be ok with the 1st trimester now but nope lol :blush:


----------



## LittleSpy

ladyredlainey said:


> All I'm thinking about right now is Veggie lasagna! lol! goodness that sounds lovely!

Well, you're welcome to come over for dinner tonight but I'm afraid it's quite a long trip from Scotland to South Carolina! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Bjs2005 said:


> Congrats on the beautiful scan, doggylover. Dan-o-great to hear the exciting news! :happydance:
> 
> Speaking of exercise, I exercised before falling pg, mostly running. But since I have not done much at all--not been feeling at the top of my game. I have not told work yet that I am pg and yesterday a coworker who knows I run came in my office and told me she signed me up for their 5K race on Sept. 15... I guess we'll see how that goes. It may turn into more of a walk for me.. :dohh:

I had just started training for a half-marathon before I became pregnant with dd. I was working on the 4-mile distance hurdle at the time (so I had a lot of work to do!). I couldn't run past 9 weeks -- just got too hard and I was too afraid to push it because my OB had freaked me out with the "don't let you heartrate stay over 140bpm" *BS*. I explained to her I don't even start getting out of breath until I sustain around 180bpm but she scared me into being way overly cautious. I've decided this pregnancy I'm not going to wear my HR monitor so I won't know what my heartrate is while exercising. As long as I can breathe comfortably, I'm going to keep going.

I have a friend who ran a 5k last year at 28 weeks pregnant!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! Sorry havent been on lately! Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! 

Afm- went and got our first scan yest at 8w6d....LO measured 8w3d so right on track! Heart rate was 177bpm!!! Hearing it was amazing!!!! Sadly we only got 2 pics from it bc the tech was "holding it wrong" (seriously????? Lol)....the doctor came in and also found an ovarian cyst :( i had to keep myself from crying-i automatically assume the worst....he said its small and should be ok but then i cam home and googled it and found people needing surgery for it :( so nervous!!! 
I am so thankful for the nausea medicine my doctor gave me- its amazing!!!! Lol


----------



## maybesoon

Well then that makes me feel a ton better that you have 2 kiddos already. This will be my DH's third baby & since he now thinks he's a pro every time I say something about anything to do with my pregnancy his response is "it's fine, your fine, it's normal".... UGH! Glad he knows everything there is to know about being pregnant cause this is all new to me & I'm not that confident!!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

This is my 5th and I'm no pro lol, my hubby is calm and relaxed lol he knows all hehe xx


----------



## Kte

Heya ladies,

Lovely scans and glad all went well :flower:

I'll be popping into a different group today, had an emergency scan as yesterday I had some spotting, all is well though, saw LO and their hear beat. Everything seems fine with me so just some unexplained bleeding, but AF is usually around now and life has been hectic, I have taken t.hings easy since as well.

We are measuring 10 weeks and 3 days, due date is 24th March!

Wishing you all the very best, I may keep stalking to see how you all are! x


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone Doggylover and Dano yey to scans and pic looks fab doggylover. Well im home from mine and my little bean is perfect!! found him/her straight away on abdominal us great hb and measuring 8+4 one day ahead :) I'll post a piccy later!! I'm soooooooo happy!!!! I don't get another scan now until 12-14 weeks so going to be a long wait! I may try and persuade oh to let us have a private one ;) 

Ttcjones glad to hear you are feeling better, just out of interest what did they give you? as i'm really suffering!! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey!! Had another scan today. I found out I'm 6 weeks+1 as I expected. Lil bean is measuring 3.8mm and we were finally able to hear a heart beat! DH cried and all...it was the most beautiful sound I've ever heard. I have another scan in 2 weeks...cant wait!!

https://i50.tinypic.com/zswmsh.jpg


----------



## maybesoon

MollyMalone said:


> Hey!! Had another scan today. I found out I'm 6 weeks+1 as I expected. Lil bean is measuring 3.8mm and we were finally able to hear a heart beat! DH cried and all...it was the most beautiful sound I've ever heard. I have another scan in 2 weeks...cant wait!!
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/zswmsh.jpg

awww awesome Molly! Congrats!!! Love the pic!!!


----------



## cre8ing

I think I may have posted in here awhile back but went to the April buddy group in the BG forum. It hasn't been very active so I may start posting here more.

I have my 1st appt. with my NP today but no scan. I am hoping everything is good so far but would've loved the reassurance of a scan.


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec yay!! So so glad the scan went well! So relieved for all of us scan ladies today! Fings crossed everyone else having a scan soon gets good news too!

Mollymalone your scan pic looks great! Congrats!

Great day for scans!


----------



## dan-o

Amazing news on all the positive scans today!!

Nimbec, so pleased all is well, look forward to the pic! 

Kte, congrats on being bumped up!! 

Molly, wonderful pic, ours looked very similar and a similar size too! So cute!

Ukgirl, I have caught your curry craving and eaten half a jar of hot lime pickle :haha: tasted wonderful, but boy do I feel sick now lol :dohh:

Littlespy, sorry to hear about your cyst, I hope it starts to go down a bit now!


----------



## LittleSpy

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> Hey girls! Sorry havent been on lately! Hope everyone is doing well!!!!!
> 
> Afm- went and got our first scan yest at 8w6d....LO measured 8w3d so right on track! Heart rate was 177bpm!!! Hearing it was amazing!!!! Sadly we only got 2 pics from it bc the tech was "holding it wrong" (seriously????? Lol)....the doctor came in and also found an ovarian cyst :( i had to keep myself from crying-i automatically assume the worst....he said its small and should be ok but then i cam home and googled it and found people needing surgery for it :( so nervous!!!
> I am so thankful for the nausea medicine my doctor gave me- its amazing!!!! Lol

Ovarian cysts are quite normal and common, according to my u/s tech. She said corpus leutum cysts even produce hormones for baby until placenta takes over, so not a bad thing! Of course, she said this while going on and on about how huge my cyst is, but... yeah. So, don't worry about it until there's actually something to worry about! She said the kind I have normally resolve themselves. But mine is "so big" I have to have another u/s at 12 weeks (normally wouldn't get another until 20) to check it. :thumbup: From what I could tell, mine is like 4 times the size of my uterus right now. Very big (So big I should name it, according to the u/s tech I saw on Monday). It's freaky, but I'm not in pain and baby has plenty of room to grow right now so I just can't worry about it right now. 

My husband made a good point -- if it was a really huge concern, they wouldn't let me go for a whole month without checking it or seeing me in the office. They just told me to call if I started having pain on the left and sent me on my way with my baby pictures.


----------



## ukgirl23

lol dan-o I had coronation chicken for breakfast! mmmmmm


----------



## LittleSpy

So, I got my pita and hummus and now that I'm hungry again, it sounds disgusting. :dohh::dohh::dohh: So, mini-bagel and cream cheese it is!

I hope the same thing doesn't happen tonight after I spend like 2 hours making lasagna. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

ahahah you sound like me! 

OH is going crazy... I tell him I want something, so he makes sure he have it the next day and all of a sudden... I can't stand the thought of it :haha:


----------



## nimbec

thanks everyone!! good news all round!! 

i was craving curry up till a few days ago but atm i dont fancy anything :(


----------



## Mommyx1311

Welcome new ladies! Congratulations everyone on their good news and beautiful scan pics! 
So I had my beta done Monday and again today. Monday's number was 8,500 based on being 6w2d. Hopefully today's shows a nice increase. I am so nervous, I really want this baby.


----------



## CandyApple19

i need flaming hot doritas and houmous...NOW!!!!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Warning too much information!!!!!! Is anyone constipated? I am fir the first time ever.... Can you take laxatives when pregnant?


----------



## Bitsysarah

Plus spots....I have broken out all over my neck, even worse than when I was a teen. :(


----------



## ladykara

Bitsy- snap on that, my chest and neck was the worse when I was pregnant too with my daughter, all cleared up after 14 weeks, I can't cover them up now because it's summer, I would looks a bit odd with a polo neck..lol x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Bitsysarah said:


> Plus spots....I have broken out all over my neck, even worse than when I was a teen. :(

My face is breaking out quite a bit. It's driving me nuts! I feel like a teenager again!


----------



## LittleSpy

Bitsysarah said:


> Warning too much information!!!!!! Is anyone constipated? I am fir the first time ever.... Can you take laxatives when pregnant?

You can try a fiber drink mix like Metamucil (US). Or a stool softener like Colace. My OB lists Miralax and Senakot S (only that one, not the other Senakots) as okay laxatives, but check with your doc/nurse first. I'm having pretty good luck with plums, pears, and apple juice so far this time.


----------



## simplymuff

Bitsysarah said:


> Plus spots....I have broken out all over my neck, even worse than when I was a teen. :(

I have broken out all over my face way worst then I ever have before. :/ And no not constipated sorry if TMI but I actually had the opposite and it's constant. Ugh!


----------



## ecavey

Hello!

I've attached a picture of my 6 week dating scan. It's amazing, we saw the heart beat!!

i'm a bit confused though. i'm an avid charter and know i ovulated on cd19 with edd being 25 april so should be 6 weeks today but after the final measurements the doctor said i was 6w3days and my due date is the 22nd April. 

Does anyone else chart? should i go by the doctors edd or mine? i know it's only a few days difference but it seems weird to say i'm that far along when basically it implies the egg was fertilized before i ovulated!

does anyone know if babies grow at different rates this early? or is it all just an estimate? i like to say i'm 6w3d, that means on monday i'll be 7 weeks!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







small file - 6 Week Dating Scan.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RomaTomato

They told me I was 6w3d when I was pretty sure I was only 6w0d, I guess they just go by the measurements. I had a transvag scan done later in the day and I saw the measurements said 7w. I asked the tech and he said if he took a measurement 5 minutes from now the weeks/days would be different.


----------



## ecavey

So what are you going with? i think i'll change my due date on my tickers so i can see what the next stage is sooner!:happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Same happened to me yesterday, I was put up from 8+1 to 8+6. I'm sticking with my date for now, as baby is so small that a millimetre here or there would make all the difference!


----------



## dan-o

Congrats ecavey! Lovely pic!

Ultrasounds are accurate to +/- 3-5 days when early, you may find it changes again at the next scan! 

Mine was the opposite and measured slightly smaller, which is right for my lmp rather than when I ovulated! It was the same with Sidney, but by 13 weeks he was a week ahead!


----------



## nimbec

Hi and me I had a scan when I was 6+4 and measured 6+0 so behind and then a scan yesterday at 8+3 and measured 8+4 day infront so we caught up! They only worry if your more than a week behind I think! Congrats on scan pic it's fab!!


----------



## ecavey

Thank you! We're both so amazed!

So it sounds like it well may change by next scan! I'm torn really as to what to tell people but deep down I think I'll prob stick with my edd as I know when I ovulated so that must be the most accurate in my opinion. But then I'm not a doctor! At least it's not the difference of a week or 2 otherwise they might have wanted to induce unnecessarily!


----------



## dan-o

Roma, your avatar inspired me to crack open a punnet of baby plum tomatoes I had in the fridge! Just eaten the lot lol!! Yum yum! X


----------



## RomaTomato

ecavey said:


> So what are you going with? i think i'll change my due date on my tickers so i can see what the next stage is sooner!:happydance:

I am going with my dates, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised and put forward a few days at a later, more accurate scan rather than be put back a few days! These early days go by sooooo slowly!


----------



## MollyMalone

Girls, yesterday I posted my scan picture. Baby was measuring 3.8 mm. Today I went to my public Dr and the did a scan as well even though they usually wait til week 12...guess I'm being lucky cuz its my 4th scan so far, and have another one in 2 weeks with my private Dr :happydance:.

Anyway, the Dr confirmed that I'm 6 weeks and 2 days pregnant and said baby is measuring 6mm!! I told her about the scan I had yesterday and she said its normal to double the size like that, and that by next week it should triple in size.
I'm just wondering if thats the case or if she measured it wrong. She didnt give me a picture, and I was too busy tooking at the little bean's heartbeat to think about it at the time haha.The only thing though is that I could see the heartbeat a lot clearer compared to yesterdays scan


----------



## nimbec

Ladies HELP!! I'm really struggling with sickness im flaked out on sofa feeling terrible any ideas of what could make me feel better :( happy my bean is well but really struggling today I ant function at all! ((hugs)) to everyone!


----------



## ladykara

They found a heart beat !!! But instead of being 8+2 I'm 6+6, that's 10 days out !!!!! My cycles must have been all over the place, but 10 days !!!! I'm now due on my sons due date ( I must have a thing about conceiving around my birthday)

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/F133D1D0-744F-4D58-9350-BE5BFBC20DCF-4539-00000587EFD2C0F6.jpg

Can you please change my due date to the 20th of april please ( was the 10th ) xx


----------



## dan-o

Molly, Wow you lucky thing getting so many peeks at baby!! Sounds like everything is perfect!

Ladykara, so glad they found the hb hun, amazing how our dates can be so off sometimes! 

Nimbec, I am also feeling a bit rough today, like I'm hungover! Also very bloated, look awful lol :haha:


----------



## Mommyx1311

I'm a nervous wreck right now wating for my 2nd beta results ahhhhhhh


----------



## ukgirl23

Bananas nimbec they have b vits which help with sickness xxx


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec said:


> Ladies HELP!! I'm really struggling with sickness im flaked out on sofa feeling terrible any ideas of what could make me feel better :( happy my bean is well but really struggling today I ant function at all! ((hugs)) to everyone!

My obgyn told me to take Unisom B (sleep aide the one with melatonin & vitamin B) at night before bed & it would help with nausea in the mornings when I get to that point. I have been fortunate so far & haven't been sick. But you might give it a try...


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HELP!! I'm really struggling with sickness im flaked out on sofa feeling terrible any ideas of what could make me feel better :( happy my bean is well but really struggling today I ant function at all! ((hugs)) to everyone!
> 
> My obgyn told me to take Unisom B (sleep aide the one with melatonin & vitamin B) at night before bed & it would help with nausea in the mornings when I get to that point. I have been fortunate so far & haven't been sick. But you might give it a try...Click to expand...

I have a friend who swore by it! She was sick her entire two pregnancies and that was the only relief she had!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm 6 weeks today, and I'm a SweetPea now!!:happydance:

First U/S tomorrow morning! I so hope we get to hear our litte pea's HB. I'm also really excited/nervous to see whether we have two little SweetPea's or one. At only six weeks I already feel huge and my pants are snug and uncomfortable. I know that's mostly bloat, but I can't help but wonder if it's because there's two little one's in there...


----------



## n_gods_hands

Im expecting my secind April 29. 2013 

TTC since 0ct 2011 and had one ectopic this past april and doc has confirmed as of this past friday that my g sac is in the correct and appropriate place, i go tomorrow to confirm the babies heart beat. I clock in at 6 weeks since LMP on Monday..... its been a long and rough journey but I am glad to say FINALLY baby number two is on the way...


----------



## n_gods_hands

ladykara said:


> They found a heart beat !!! But instead of being 8+2 I'm 6+6, that's 10 days out !!!!! My cycles must have been all over the place, but 10 days !!!! I'm now due on my sons due date ( I must have a thing about conceiving around my birthday)
> 
> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/F133D1D0-744F-4D58-9350-BE5BFBC20DCF-4539-00000587EFD2C0F6.jpg
> 
> Can you please change my due date to the 20th of april please ( was the 10th ) xx

Thats funny my daughter was concieved the begining of July 2010 and the one on the way was concieved at the end of july, my husbands b-day is in july 2012....hmmmm must be something about his birthday...lol


----------



## Breezeway

Can I join..... My new due date is April 12!


----------



## Bjs2005

Anyone order their doppler from fetaldoppler.net???

I ordered mine on Tuesday and the tracking says it is out for delivery today! My concern is that DH and I are currently living in my parent's basement so the package is being delivered to their house and we haven't told them yet... . I don't get home until the evening and my mom gets home in the afternoon, my brother who is still at home doesn't work today either. Do you think there will be any identifying information on the package? I didn't think it would get here so fast! We were planning on telling them tomorrow and I will be bummed if they find out before we can tell them ourselves.


----------



## elohcin

Well have been a nervous wreck. But praise God, the u/s showed a baby IN my uterus measuring 6w5d (I am 6w3d) with a HR of 128. 

Prayers are still appreciated as this is only half the battle for me. Now we just have to KEEP the baby alive.


----------



## maybesoon

elohcin said:


> Well have been a nervous wreck. But praise God, the u/s showed a baby IN my uterus measuring 6w5d (I am 6w3d) with a HR of 128.
> 
> Prayers are still appreciated as this is only half the battle for me. Now we just have to KEEP the baby alive.

Awww congrats!!! Keeping you in my prayers for a strong healthy sticky bean!!!


----------



## chig

Hi everyone!!! I have been stalking this thread for a while now. I tried to read all of the posts, but I just couldn't keep up! I was wondering if I could join?

Just to give you a history...This is my third pregnancy. I lost the first one at 18w due to a major heart defect...the second pregnancy ended up being an ectopic, so I am hoping third time is the lucky one! It feels like a long journey to get here, but I am hoping for a healthy pregnancy this time around!

I have already gone to the doctor's office twice to give blood work and to do an initial scan to make sure the baby was in the right place and that my hcg numbers were rising as they should. So far so good! My next scan is on Sept 7th. I should be close to 7 weeks by then. They are going to check for a heartbeat at that point and verify that everything is going smoothly.

Congratulations to all you ladies and I wish you a very happy and healthy nine months!!:happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

Bjs2005 said:


> Anyone order their doppler from fetaldoppler.net???
> 
> I ordered mine on Tuesday and the tracking says it is out for delivery today! My concern is that DH and I are currently living in my parent's basement so the package is being delivered to their house and we haven't told them yet... . I don't get home until the evening and my mom gets home in the afternoon, my brother who is still at home doesn't work today either. Do you think there will be any identifying information on the package? I didn't think it would get here so fast! We were planning on telling them tomorrow and I will be bummed if they find out before we can tell them ourselves.

Hi....I ordered mine from there and the outside of the box says fetal doppler.net on the return address.


----------



## Bjs2005

TTC2308 said:


> Bjs2005 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone order their doppler from fetaldoppler.net???
> 
> I ordered mine on Tuesday and the tracking says it is out for delivery today! My concern is that DH and I are currently living in my parent's basement so the package is being delivered to their house and we haven't told them yet... . I don't get home until the evening and my mom gets home in the afternoon, my brother who is still at home doesn't work today either. Do you think there will be any identifying information on the package? I didn't think it would get here so fast! We were planning on telling them tomorrow and I will be bummed if they find out before we can tell them ourselves.
> 
> Hi....I ordered mine from there and the outside of the box says fetal doppler.net on the return address.Click to expand...

Thanks! I ended up calling my brother and telling him. Then to take the package when it comes and put it downstairs. He will be at work tomorrow when we are planning to tell anyway (he is a cop and is on night shift right now). I have sworn him to secrecy... That way it can still be a fun surprise tomorrow for everyone else.


----------



## Mommyx1311

Doesn't look good. Numbers are falling. They were 8724 Monday and just got a call they were 8574 yesterday :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay chig!! Glad to see you finally here with us and good to hear all is ok with baby ao far xxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Fab news elochin! Sending lots of sticky dust!

Welcome chig, sorry to read about the losses you have suffered. Congrats on the new pregnancy, may you be third time lucky!!! Lots of sticky dust to you too! 

:dust:


----------



## doggylover

Hi to the newbies! And yay for all the good news and scans that we've had over the last few days! This thread has definitely been having a good week or so! Apart from half of us feeling like rubbish half the time....!!

I had Chinese for dinner, and oh my gosh I am so full and feel sick from eating too much!!!! My appetite is so much smaller than it usually is.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommyx1311 -- :hugs: I hope somehow your numbers are wrong.

doggylover -- My appetite sucks, too. I nearly killed myself trying to eat a whole piece of the lasagna I made last night. I wanted to eat sooooo much more but I just couldn't. :nope: Then I had made brownies for dessert and couldn't even eat more than a bite of one! What's wrong with me? I used to be such a good successful fatty. :haha:

I've got my gender ultrasound date! October 18, just 7 weeks from today! :wohoo: I found out at 15+2 with dd, hoping this baby is just as cooperative and obvious at 15 weeks as she was.


----------



## Bjs2005

Anyone else notice our thread has moved from first tri to pregnancy groups & discussions? Or is it just me with preggy brain?


----------



## LittleSpy

Bjs2005 said:


> Anyone else notice our thread has moved from first tri to pregnancy groups & discussions? Or is it just me with preggy brain?

I didn't even notice, but it makes sense the admins would move it.


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover my appetite is huge round lunchtime unfortunatetly my eyes are bigger than my belly lol... my fybogel is finally working yaaaaayyyyyy.... has our group moved?? I cant tell Im on my phone xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

My appetite is definitely messed up too.... I'm usually a big eater, but the last week or so I've been eating much smaller meals, and wanting to eat more frequently to keep the queasy feeling in my tummy away. I have high hopes for a better appetite tonight and tomorrow though... Tonight DH is taking me out for dinner to a place called Chipotle before we go see a movie, and they do *amazing* burritos, but they're *HUGE*. I love them so much but I have this sinking feeling that I'll eat like half of it and be stuffed. :(

And then tomorrow after our U/S, we were planning on going to our favourite Indian Buffet for lunch, since we never get to have lunch dates anymore, and the buffet is only offered at lunch time. I feel like it will be a one plate kind of lunch! Which is still totally worth it in my opinion though, because the food is soooo yummy.:happydance:


----------



## chig

My symptoms so far: 
- I have just started to feel nauseated a couple of days ago - certain smells just really puts me off.
- Sore boobs since before I got my BFP!
- I have been getting hungry quite often since like last week.

I am really craving some pasta right now!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Lovely scans girls!!!! :) very exciting. 

I have booking in appt on Tuesday- wont get 1st scan until around the 12 week mark however.

Have we got anymore twins?!
xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi all, jut posted in first tri, cus I couldn't open this thread for some reason. All ok now though. Anyway, spend last night in a&e because of gallstones. Anyhow ended up having a scan (intra-vaginal) This dated me as 6weeks pregnant, and was worried as tested 3+ on august the 1st. The sonographer was rude, and said that as impossible as had only just conceived 4weeks ago! Grrr, I know I have baby brain, but I know when i tested positive! I wrote it down, took a pic, and....posted on here that very same day lol. August 1st...29days ago???? As Doggy lover kindly said, scan could be out at this tiny stage. Just hope he/she's growing ok. Hope you are all well! xxxx


----------



## maybesoon

My appetite is so wishy washy. One day I'm not hungry at all & have to pretty much force food down. The next I eat all stinking day & never get full. Then there's the indigestion.... This little bean better come out with at head full of gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## dan-o

Well I've totally stuffed my face this evening with all manner of random crap, feeling fat as a barrel now.. :haha:


----------



## Bjs2005

maybesoon said:


> My appetite is so wishy washy. One day I'm not hungry at all & have to pretty much force food down. The next I eat all stinking day & never get full. Then there's the indigestion.... This little bean better come out with at head full of gorgeous hair!!!

Does indigestion mean more hair? I have never heard that but I sure hope it's true! I didn't have much hair as a baby but my DH did...so it could be a toss up!


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- I only had indigestion for about a week during the end of my 2nd trimester with dd. It was SO BAD every evening, all I could do is lie in bed drinking milk and trying to sleep. But, it went away again and that was it. I honestly expected a little bald baby or one with a little bit if very blonde stubble (my hubby was white-headed as a kid and I was very blonde). She came out with a head full of almost black hair! The craziest thing. Then it all fell out by 3-4 months and grew back much lighter (but not nearly as light as I expected). I'd consider her dirty blonde now.

It's so funny how you can just never imagine what they're going to look like. Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought 2 people who are super fair and who both had super light hair as children would have a dark skinned black haired baby. But I have Native American blood and my husband has Cajun blood and those are the genes that came out in dd. Her complexion is so much darker than both dh and me and I imagine she'll have very dark brown hair as an adult.

bjs -- heartburn/indigestion can be caused by estrogen and estrogen also stimulates hair growth. So, believe it or not, it can actually signify the baby will be born with lots of hair. Of course, plenty of other things can cause heartburn and more estrogen doesn't necessarily mean more hair growth, so it's not like you can know for sure if your baby will have lots of hair based on whether or not you have heartburn. But apparently studies have linked the two with statistical significance.


----------



## maybesoon

lol... I worked in a nursery at in fact the hospital I will deliver at for 5 years. It never failed.... If the baby had a head full of hair the mom would always say she had horrible heartburn. I will never forget that happening baby after baby. And almost always if the baby was bald the mom would say she didn't have heartburn hardly at all. Just one of those crazy things... I have naturally curly/kinky hair. I'm hoping and praying my little bean has straight hair!!! But then again I'm truly hoping for a boy. But I'm afraid my DH has thrown me a girl because that's what he's really really wanting...


----------



## liams_mom

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> I am so thankful for the nausea medicine my doctor gave me- its amazing!!!! Lol

Did your doc give you Zofran? Its what my OB gave me when i had MS with Liam. It was a magical strawberry flavored dissolving tablet. It was wonderful. :):thumbup:


----------



## liams_mom

Getting horses ready to go out and leased. That's my business and its a fun one, fairly simple while preggo as well. We've been hanging out a lot with our little boy, Liam who is such a helpful little distraction.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/cleveraccident/IMG_3145.jpg
He's the best little boy and will be the best big brother. The beautiful Virginia weather is enticing us into going to the parks more and walking more. I must say that I am hungry for anything and everything and my tummy won't be denied until i've had two bites and "i'm done". :dohh: We did get to see our bean (and a half [possible twin]) who may play the vanishing twin game. sneaky little babies. As long as we have one healthy one I'll be a happy mommy. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/cleveraccident/IMG_3454.jpg (Remember that was almost a week ago and baby had a HR of 117! I have a feeling this bumps name is going to be pumpkin since she/he will be the size of one by October :happydance:


----------



## mummyconfused

Just letting you all know that I'm losing the baby!

Had a hcg blood test yesterday, and levels have dropped, I have an ultrasound in a few hours but the odds are against me.. Also My progesterone level is very low and doc said to expect a mc to start very soon.. I never ever had the 'im pregnant feeling' and i just knew something would happen.. gut feeling!!!

Ill let you all know how I go, but im not expecting good news.

If someone would be so kind to take over the page, maybe copy and paste front page and start a new thread... its up to you!!


----------



## simplymuff

I am hungry all day every day. Even as soon as I eat my stomach starts growling again as if it was empty. I wonder if this is going to be constant. I am also craving milk all day. I want milk with breakfast, lunch, and dinner... even with chinese food/ DH thinks its gross. LOL I have not had any heartburn indigestion yet... hmmm maybe I will get a baldy.


----------



## simplymuff

mummyconfused said:


> Just letting you all know that I'm losing the baby!
> 
> Had a hcg blood test yesterday, and levels have dropped, I have an ultrasound in a few hours but the odds are against me.. Also My progesterone level is very low and doc said to expect a mc to start very soon.. I never ever had the 'im pregnant feeling' and i just knew something would happen.. gut feeling!!!
> 
> Ill let you all know how I go, but im not expecting good news.
> 
> If someone would be so kind to take over the page, maybe copy and paste front page and start a new thread... its up to you!!

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this! :hugs:


----------



## Mommyx1311

mummyconfused said:


> Just letting you all know that I'm losing the baby!
> 
> Had a hcg blood test yesterday, and levels have dropped, I have an ultrasound in a few hours but the odds are against me.. Also My progesterone level is very low and doc said to expect a mc to start very soon.. I never ever had the 'im pregnant feeling' and i just knew something would happen.. gut feeling!!!
> 
> Ill let you all know how I go, but im not expecting good news.
> 
> If someone would be so kind to take over the page, maybe copy and paste front page and start a new thread... its up to you!!

Im in the exact same boat...just had a feeling as well. Hugs to you. Ill be leaving soon too. I have 1 more blood test, but I just know...gut feeling.


----------



## liams_mom

Mommyx1311 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Just letting you all know that I'm losing the baby!
> 
> Had a hcg blood test yesterday, and levels have dropped, I have an ultrasound in a few hours but the odds are against me.. Also My progesterone level is very low and doc said to expect a mc to start very soon.. I never ever had the 'im pregnant feeling' and i just knew something would happen.. gut feeling!!!
> 
> Ill let you all know how I go, but im not expecting good news.
> 
> If someone would be so kind to take over the page, maybe copy and paste front page and start a new thread... its up to you!!
> 
> Im in the exact same boat...just had a feeling as well. Hugs to you. Ill be leaving soon too. I have 1 more blood test, but I just know...gut feeling.Click to expand...

I don't know if I'm in your boat yet, but I haven't really gotten that "I'm preggo!" feeling yet either =\ I have my dating scan on the 6th of September so I guess we'll see how things go. We did see a heartbeat last Saturday, but I've had no ms, no headaches, no real cravings. My bbs are still a bit sore but otherwise there haven't been any symptoms besides missing good old aunt flo. I had a dream last night that I miscarried and it was a little girl and I was so sad to see her go, but I got to see her as she grew up wherever she was. She was always dressed in white and indigo blue. Sad dream. You never know.


----------



## ReadytoMum

mummyconfused said:


> Just letting you all know that I'm losing the baby!
> 
> Had a hcg blood test yesterday, and levels have dropped, I have an ultrasound in a few hours but the odds are against me.. Also My progesterone level is very low and doc said to expect a mc to start very soon.. I never ever had the 'im pregnant feeling' and i just knew something would happen.. gut feeling!!!
> 
> Ill let you all know how I go, but im not expecting good news.
> 
> If someone would be so kind to take over the page, maybe copy and paste front page and start a new thread... its up to you!!

I'm so, so sorry to hear this mummyconfused!! :hugs:

I hope your ultra sound proved differently... but if not, I hope you'll be back really soon. :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Mummyconfused, I am so sorry to hear this hun, how awful for you :cry: hoping for a miracle at your scan xxxx

Mommyx I hope you are wrong about your feeling hun :(

Sending massive :hug: to both of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Baby has passed. measuring 8+4 no hb 

RIP to the baby I'll never meet :(

Good luck to you all


----------



## Bjs2005

:cry: Mummyconfused- I'm so so sorry! I wish you peace at this sad time and all the best in the future as you recover and try again soon for that bfp that sticks!


----------



## dan-o

mummyconfused said:


> Baby has passed. measuring 8+4 no hb
> 
> RIP to the baby I'll never meet :(
> 
> Good luck to you all

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: fly high little one :cry: xxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

mummyconfused -- :hugs:


----------



## ecavey

ReadytoMum said:


> I'm 6 weeks today, and I'm a SweetPea now!!:happydance:
> 
> First U/S tomorrow morning! I so hope we get to hear our litte pea's HB. I'm also really excited/nervous to see whether we have two little SweetPea's or one. At only six weeks I already feel huge and my pants are snug and uncomfortable. I know that's mostly bloat, but I can't help but wonder if it's because there's two little one's in there...

Hello ReadytoMum! i was the same! both my parents are fraternal twins plus my mum then had fraternal twins so i wanted to find out if there were two in there. i'm so big too but it's def the bloat as there was only one. though my heart did skip a beat as when the image came up there were two little round blobs and i was like 'oh my twins?' but apparently the other thing was just the egg sac heehee! Good luck for your scan!


----------



## ecavey

Mummy confused i am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ChelliBelle

mummyconfused :hugs: for you at this sad time.


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi all,

Just found out that i am pregnant again. Hoping for a sticky this time!
So all being well, according to my calculations I'll be due April 28th!

Good luck to all :)


----------



## dan-o

Hi chelli :hi: :D:D:D :yipee:


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry for your loss mummyconfused Im sending you warm thoughts and prayers that you will be back as soon as you are ready xxx


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh mommy I'm so so sorry how awful for you ((((((hugs)))))) so so sorry you are having to go through this x


----------



## ladyredlainey

mummyconfused said:


> Baby has passed. measuring 8+4 no hb
> 
> RIP to the baby I'll never meet :(
> 
> Good luck to you all

:cry: I am so so sorry to hear that :( good luck to you when you feel ready to try again
Take care of yourself Mummyconfused xxx :hugs:


----------



## ChelliBelle

dan-o said:


> Hi chelli :hi: :D:D:D :yipee:

Hellooooooooooo :happydance: lol


----------



## ginny83

So sorry to hear that Mummy confused :(


----------



## n_gods_hands

Mommyconfused I am so sorry, keep your head up and i'll be praying for you.

I go in two hours to do the final step in my series of test that I have had to do since I got my first positve, because 
i had an ectopic this past april. it has already been established that it is in the right spot but they are looking for a heart beat today. I am so nervous I just dont know what to do. my last ectopic they originally thought what they saw in my ut. was the gs but it was so early they did not see a heart beat and later realized that it was indeed an ectopic. So please everyone keep me in your prayers when I go in today, that my little ones heart beat is beating in the right place.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ecavey said:


> ReadytoMum said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6 weeks today, and I'm a SweetPea now!!:happydance:
> 
> First U/S tomorrow morning! I so hope we get to hear our litte pea's HB. I'm also really excited/nervous to see whether we have two little SweetPea's or one. At only six weeks I already feel huge and my pants are snug and uncomfortable. I know that's mostly bloat, but I can't help but wonder if it's because there's two little one's in there...
> 
> Hello ReadytoMum! i was the same! both my parents are fraternal twins plus my mum then had fraternal twins so i wanted to find out if there were two in there. i'm so big too but it's def the bloat as there was only one. though my heart did skip a beat as when the image came up there were two little round blobs and i was like 'oh my twins?' but apparently the other thing was just the egg sac heehee! Good luck for your scan!Click to expand...

Hi ecavey! Fraternal twins are supposed to run along the mother's line, and my maternal grandmother had twins, so there is a chance there's two little peas in there! As long as who ever we see on the U/S today is healthy though, that's all that matters!!! I'll update later today after the appointment. :cloud9:


----------



## nimbec

Good luck ngodshands thinking of you!!! 

Ok so we need to work out how we can keep thread going and be able to update front page....I've had a look and seems only way to do it is to start another thread-surely there must be a way??? Or alternatively we could keep this one going but just not update front page??


----------



## jcombs35

:cry: So so sorry mummyconfused. How awful for you.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I think a mod will be able to change it over nimbec, whoever wants to take over the thread needs to pm a member of Bnb staff when they are ready xxx

Good luck for your scans today ladies! Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

dan-o said:


> I think a mod will be able to change it over nimbec, whoever wants to take over the thread needs to pm a member of Bnb staff when they are ready xxx
> 
> Good luck for your scans today ladies! Xx

I was going to say this, too. I think a mod can switch it. It's just a matter of figuring out who wants to take on the responsibility. Who is going to be here for the long haul & not flake out on us in order to update the front page as people find out genders and have their babies? :winkwink:


----------



## chig

:hugs: mummyconfused :hugs: I am soooo sorry to hear the sad news. Take care of yourself and I hope to see you soon when you get that sticky bean!:flower:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies i would offer to do it bu ti'm feeling really poorly atm and i'm not sure i'd be the best person for the job....also i'm still ay risk untill 12weeks due to previous losses - i'm thinking positive though!!!!

Any volunteers to take over thread?....


----------



## maybesoon

mummyconfused said:


> Baby has passed. measuring 8+4 no hb
> 
> RIP to the baby I'll never meet :(
> 
> Good luck to you all


mummyconfused. My heart is breaking for you :cry: You are in my thoughts & prayers. I didn't see your first post until just a bit ago & I was frantically reading through the posts hoping the scan would show good news. :hugs: to you. Take care of yourself & keep in touch if you can. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## dan-o

I also have a history of mc, so may not go the distance, but will happily do it if no one more suitable comes forward :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Mummyconfused I am so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: sending all my love your way.

If nobody else is willing to take over, I will, but I am not very good at keeping up with new people :dohh::dohh:

I'm sad :( after such a great few days it seems we have had a few ladies have not such a great time.

Also it's annoying that the thread has been moved, I understand why it was,but it's been in first tri for so long, and I imagine lots of people will probably not keep up as much now it's in another forum (I'm not even sure which one! :wacko:)


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover i don't understand why its been moved either?? and agree people won't know ! Maybe we should put a new post in 1st tri just saying where its gone - when we work it out!!


----------



## dan-o

Good idea nimbec!

I just ate 4 giant size gherkins, feel like I'm gonna barf now lol :sick: why do I do it to myself? :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Im freakin myself out again... im not feeling very sicky or pregnant today so Im worrying... :(


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Im freakin myself out again... im not feeling very sicky or pregnant today so Im worrying... :(

I haven't been feeling pregnant lately either. I haven't had any pains or anything like I was having the last 2 weeks. I would think I would be having more at this point than before but it's just the opposite. It's freaking me out!!!


----------



## marymoomin

I am sorry to hear the sad news. My thoughts are with you mummyconfused. X


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Im freakin myself out again... im not feeling very sicky or pregnant today so Im worrying... :(
> 
> I haven't been feeling pregnant lately either. I haven't had any pains or anything like I was having the last 2 weeks. I would think I would be having more at this point than before but it's just the opposite. It's freaking me out!!!Click to expand...

this trimester is such a rollercoaster ride don't you think? I wontbe happy until I get my scan in october :( x


----------



## marymoomin

I had my scan today. Two babies with two heart beats. My dates were pushed back as they are quite small.....
 



Attached Files:







twins001 (2).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## maybesoon

marymoomin said:


> I had my scan today. Two babies with two heart beats. My dates were pushed back as they are quite small.....

awww Congrats!!!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> this trimester is such a rollercoaster ride don't you think? I wontbe happy until I get my scan in october :( x

ukgirl... I honestly don't think I will relax until I'm holding my little bean in my arms. I've wanted a baby for so long & all through the horrid ttc time I kept thinking to myself "once I'm really pregnant I will be happy & relaxed & enjoy it). BAHAHAHA was I crazy for thinking that. Now all I can think about constantly is "is my little bean ok, why don't I feel more pregnant, shouldn't I be having pains (but when I did have them I was worried they meant something was wrong)... I've decided I'm completely crazy & won't be happy til I know my baby is safe.


----------



## doggylover

Good idea nimbec!

Marymoomin congrats on the twins!!! That's great news!

And ladies who don't feel very pregnant, I haven't really felt very sick at all this week, but don't worry. Lots of ladies say that it's totally normal to have symptoms come and go.

Plus my sense of smell is still in overdrive so I haven't totally escaped symptoms!


----------



## LittleSpy

I just keep up with the thread through my User CP. I kind of assumed that's what everyone does. :blush:

I'm sure we were moved because we're inappropriate in 1st tri. We'll be on this thread when we're all in 2nd tri and 3rd tri as well. If people are looking for a group like this, they'll be in the "Pregnancy Groups & Discussions" forum, which is where we've been moved to. :thumbup:

If there were a bunch of groups like this in 1st tri, these threads would be constantly bumped to the top and people with questions or expressing concerns or good news would never get seen. :flower:

I'm probably speaking too soon, but my morning sickness seems to have peaked in week 7. It still comes and goes but seems less terrible when it's here. I remember having some days here and there entirely without it when pregnancy with dd starting around 10 weeks. Haven't had any of those days just yet. Then it was totally gone by 14 weeks. Hoping it'll go for good a bit earlier this time!


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> this trimester is such a rollercoaster ride don't you think? I wontbe happy until I get my scan in october :( x
> 
> ukgirl... I honestly don't think I will relax until I'm holding my little bean in my arms. I've wanted a baby for so long & all through the horrid ttc time I kept thinking to myself "once I'm really pregnant I will be happy & relaxed & enjoy it). BAHAHAHA was I crazy for thinking that. Now all I can think about constantly is "is my little bean ok, why don't I feel more pregnant, shouldn't I be having pains (but when I did have them I was worried they meant something was wrong)... I've decided I'm completely crazy & won't be happy til I know my baby is safe.Click to expand...

Maybe soon my SIL says it only gets worse when the baby arrives as there are so many things that can happen out in the world!! :dohh: what have we let ourselves in for?! A lifetime of worry!


----------



## Kte

doggylover said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> this trimester is such a rollercoaster ride don't you think? I wontbe happy until I get my scan in october :( x
> 
> ukgirl... I honestly don't think I will relax until I'm holding my little bean in my arms. I've wanted a baby for so long & all through the horrid ttc time I kept thinking to myself "once I'm really pregnant I will be happy & relaxed & enjoy it). BAHAHAHA was I crazy for thinking that. Now all I can think about constantly is "is my little bean ok, why don't I feel more pregnant, shouldn't I be having pains (but when I did have them I was worried they meant something was wrong)... I've decided I'm completely crazy & won't be happy til I know my baby is safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe soon my SIL says it only gets worse when the baby arrives as there are so many things that can happen out in the world!! :dohh: what have we let ourselves in for?! A lifetime of worry!Click to expand...

My Mum was around the other day worrying about me, and I'm 30! :haha:

Hope you are all well ladies :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

I think I am the same I think I'll worry until the end lol... I have had 2 kids so I thought I would feel much more secure, but my last 2 children were conceived very easily, my son was conceived while I was on the pill so I never really worried so much, but this little one took a while to come to us and I'm worried that because we took so long getting our bfp that I can't relax lol.. it's a stupid theory I guess. 

Littlespy I dont understand why they moved us... we are in first trimester so shouldnt we be able to post in there as a group? and when we get to 12 weeks wouldnt we then post in second trimester? I'm confuddled  x


----------



## Kte

ukgirl23 said:


> I think I am the same I think I'll worry until the end lol... I have had 2 kids so I thought I would feel much more secure, but my last 2 children were conceived very easily, my son was conceived while I was on the pill so I never really worried so much, but this little one took a while to come to us and I'm worried that because we took so long getting our bfp that I can't relax lol.. it's a stupid theory I guess.
> 
> Littlespy I dont understand why they moved us... we are in first trimester so shouldnt we be able to post in there as a group? and when we get to 12 weeks wouldnt we then post in second trimester? I'm confuddled  x

In my old group they moved us so that it was just one big thread. I prefer it that way, the March lot have just split up and half the group have gone into a new thread in 2nd tri already, the rest of us just abandoned! Its odd. At least this way you all get to stick together through the whole thing :flower:


----------



## doggylover

I just figured out how to use my user cp :haha: soi can keep up to date with you guys there! 

Kte, I think my mum is actually worrying more about me again now that I'm pregnant!! Although I'm glad to have her fussing over me! I guess mums are always mums and the baby of the family is always the baby!!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> this trimester is such a rollercoaster ride don't you think? I wontbe happy until I get my scan in october :( x
> 
> ukgirl... I honestly don't think I will relax until I'm holding my little bean in my arms. I've wanted a baby for so long & all through the horrid ttc time I kept thinking to myself "once I'm really pregnant I will be happy & relaxed & enjoy it). BAHAHAHA was I crazy for thinking that. Now all I can think about constantly is "is my little bean ok, why don't I feel more pregnant, shouldn't I be having pains (but when I did have them I was worried they meant something was wrong)... I've decided I'm completely crazy & won't be happy til I know my baby is safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe soon my SIL says it only gets worse when the baby arrives as there are so many things that can happen out in the world!! :dohh: what have we let ourselves in for?! A lifetime of worry!Click to expand...

well my 2 at the moment are 4 and 6 years old and your SIL is absolutely right, as they get older there are just new things to worry about! my daughter had her first sleep over last weekend at her best friends house round the corner from our home and I woke up every hour checking my phone lol.. it's crazy how fast they grow up too! It was 5 years ago almost that my son was born but it feels like he is still mummies little baby boy.. it's like before you know it they are off to school and out in the world, my friend calls it a mothers angst, worrying about everything lol x


----------



## doggylover

Apparently this mothers angst starts as soon as you get the BFP and never goes away....

Now I'm terrified!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lol if it wasn't for my user CP I'd never be able to keep up with my stuff!!! 

And yes, I have already decided I'm going to be that mom who stands over her baby all night making sure it's still breathing. I've waited too long & tried too hard for this day... I keep telling my DH I don't think I will sleep for the first year.


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I get it Kte!! then yeh it is good we were moved so we can stick it out together to the end :) 

I can not wait to reach that 12 week mark and see my little bean(s?).. counting down the days is hard but luckily when the kids go back to school the days should go by quicker as I will have a distraction :D


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I remember when my daughter was born she would not sleep through the night for months!! one morning I woke up and it was morning and she was silent in her crib, I have never gotten out of bed faster in my whole life... she was just there snoozing away happily and I was there freaking out because she hadnt woken me up all night lol..


----------



## doggylover

These stories are why I'm getting a breathing matt AND a clip on breathing monitor :haha: I'll be a mess otherwise!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> omg I remember when my daughter was born she would not sleep through the night for months!! one morning I woke up and it was morning and she was silent in her crib, I have never gotten out of bed faster in my whole life... she was just there snoozing away happily and I was there freaking out because she hadnt woken me up all night lol..

oh wow! I can't imagine how fast your heart must have been racing! I would total freak. What makes it worse is my DH works as a supervisor in our 911 center & 2 days after my BFP a lady called in, her 3 month old wasn't breathing. He had already passed & the autopsy came back SIDS! I had nightmares about it for a few nights. I think that is one of the worst things that can happen to a new mom. There is no rhyme or reason for it & you never get any answers...


----------



## ukgirl23

I have heard those stories too, I'm practicing to be a nurse so I know a little bit but I try not to think about it. I think the most people can do is go for a baby first aid class because if your baby does stop breathing or chokes you know what to do and can help your baby until help comes. 

lol doggylover after a month or 2 it gets easier. I havent heard of a breathing mat and clip on monitor before, I co-slept with both my babies for the first 6 months xx


----------



## maybesoon

My bff is giving me her camera monitor! It's totally awesome, you can see & hear everything that goes on in that crib. Of course, my little bean will be sleeping right next to my bed for at least the first couple of months!!!


----------



## Kte

My Lo slept downstairs in her moses basket during the day where I was, or next to the bed in another moses basket - that was a little higher than the bed as I was paranoid the bed covers would fall into it! Argh, just remembered I sold my old sound monitor! Doh!!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> lol doggylover after a month or 2 it gets easier. I havent heard of a breathing mat and clip on monitor before, I co-slept with both my babies for the first 6 months xx

My bro and SIL had a breathing mat.mit goes under the moses basket/cot mattress and registers every time the baby moves at all, including breathing. So it beeps every time there is movement (a quiet beep, which becomes background noise) and then if there is no movement for 20 seconds it sounds an alarm. The idea being the alarm would sound aft 20 seconds of no breathing which would be time to get to the baby and start CPR if needed. The clip on works in the same way, except it attaches to the babies nappy and registers breathing (snuza go is the brand)


----------



## ukgirl23

wow doggylover that sounds like an amazing life saver! I might look into the nappy clip. My OH gets up at 4am for work so I have to be mindful of keeping the room as quiet as possible so he's not a grumpy git the next day lol.. 

We were looking at the video monitors in babiesrus the other day and loved them, we will probably have one of those, at the moment we live in a flat though so its much cheaper to just sit with the tv down a bit and go in to check every 20 minutes lol..


----------



## doggylover

You can get combined video monitors with the breathing mats, but they are pretty expensive, the snuza go is about £50 I _think_. I'm getting both, breathing mat for home, snuza for when we are out at other peoples houses!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm just looking at it on youtube it looks amazing and such a priceless thing to have too.. I am getting one for our baby :) Thank you doggylover!! :) 

by the way does anyone know that in the uk when you are pregnant you are given a flu shot in winter??


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Maybe soon my SIL says it only gets worse when the baby arrives as there are so many things that can happen out in the world!! :dohh: what have we let ourselves in for?! A lifetime of worry!




^^^^ Yep. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> These stories are why I'm getting a breathing matt AND a clip on breathing monitor :haha: I'll be a mess otherwise!

You'll be a mess with them, too. They go off randomly if baby has moved too far over on the mattress & it can't detect the movement. :haha:


----------



## dan-o

I ended up cosleeping for peace of mind, which progressed to a bedside cot. At about 8 or 9 months LO wanted to go in his own room, so I got a camera. I still creep in to check on him all the time tho!! 
It's deffo true the worry gets worse when they arrive :haha:


Marymoomin! Huge congrats on the twins!!! Wow!! :cloud9:


----------



## LittleSpy

I definitely love my video monitor!! If I really freak out, I just zoom in to find a twitch or the rise and fall of her chest (yes, even now at 13 months). :wacko:


----------



## maybesoon

yeah, my bff has 3 kiddos the youngest is now 6 weeks & she swears by the video! So I'm sure that will be one of the first things I purchase!!!


----------



## doggylover

For anyone with a mac/iPad/iPhone you can get an apple video monitor which connects directly to all your devices so you can be on your comp and have the baby image constantly up in the corner, or on your phone etc.

Downside, as with all apple products they are pretty expensive!


----------



## n_gods_hands

went for the ultrasound and there was no heart beat, the doctor said it could still be to early to see a heart beat. he said that the gs and yolk sac had grown since last friday and he wanted me to come back in on tuesday to have another ultrasound. I am freaking out. my LMP is 5weeks and 5 days is it normal to not see a heart beat now or when should I be expecting a heart beat...


----------



## LittleSpy

n_gods_hands said:


> went for the ultrasound and there was no heart beat, the doctor said it could still be to early to see a heart beat. he said that the gs and yolk sac had grown since last friday and he wanted me to come back in on tuesday to have another ultrasound. I am freaking out. my LMP is 5weeks and 5 days is it normal to not see a heart beat now or when should I be expecting a heart beat...

From what I understand, it's quite common not to see a heartbeat until the 6th week. Really hoping you get great news on Tuesday! And I would think even if there's no heartbeat then, they'll check yet again in a week or two.


----------



## ukgirl23

I heard the heart doesnt beat until after 6 weeks so dont worry its probably just too early, if the baby has grown then I'm sure all is fine xx


----------



## dan-o

Yes it can be normal not to see it this early, a few days makes a huge difference. Fingers crossed for you hun, but I bet the next one will show a lovely hb xx


----------



## n_gods_hands

thank you guys it makes me feel a little better after my ectopic in april I am just going out of my mind. i was just really excited that this time the gs was in the correct place and well i just know its going to be a long wait till tuesday comes around I want to see that heart beating so bad...


----------



## doggylover

As the others have said its still really early to hear a hb so don't take it as a bad sign just yet. Lots of dust your way.


I feel horrific this evening. Had to tell dh to make his own dinner as I couldn't stand the thought of eating anything. Queasy fest :(:(:(


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh I wish I was feeling sick!! I hate feeling normal I like the reassurance while I'm gripping the sink lol... Im just drained of all energy today and struggling to eat more than one main meal a day :/


----------



## doggylover

I am definitely struggling to eat as well, even when I feel fine. Have felt good all week which I think is making me feel worse now!


----------



## ReadytoMum

First U/S appointment today went great!! It was a bit of a surprise though since I got a regular U/S and an internal one too, which I wasn't expecting!

But I am happy to announce that we have a healthy little bean growing away! We were bumped up to 6w3d from 6w1d, and our new EDD is April 23rd. :happydance: Heartrate clocked in at a healthy 119.82.

I feel so relieved!! :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

awww brill news readytomum! :) xx 

doggylover I hope I feel as crap as you do soon! x


----------



## melissasbump

Evening ladies, so much to catch up on

Mommyconfused, so sorry to hear of your loss, my heart goes out to you xx

N Gods hands, i hope you get positve news next week xx

Moomin, yay for the twins! Fab suprise!

Readytomum, so glad your scan went well!
Re the baby monitors, i never wanted a mat or camera as didnt want to make myself anymore paranoid, we have a regular monitor and its worked great with DS. To be honest, i was fairly chilled out about the whole breathing thing with him for some reason
We still use it now but will stop using it for him and use it for the new baby as and when. 

Someone asked about flu jabs? Yes in the uk pregnant ladies get them free of charge.

Still feeling mega mega sick and through up every morning 1st thing yuk. Managed a plod around the zoo this afternoon but like people were saying the other day, i can no longer do supermarket shops EEEEEWWWWW!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Here's our scan pic! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2bean6w3d.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lish123

Is there any way to move me from the "Awaiting Date" group in the first post? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## liams_mom

mummyconfused said:


> Baby has passed. measuring 8+4 no hb
> 
> RIP to the baby I'll never meet :(
> 
> Good luck to you all

I'm so sorry hun. Nothing can make this any easier, but you are a sweet strong wise woman and will do what you know is best for yourself and your OH. :hugs: to you my darling. :kiss:


----------



## ladykara

Mummyconfused Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your lose, thinking of you... Love and hugs honey x


----------



## marymoomin

n_gods_hands said:


> went for the ultrasound and there was no heart beat, the doctor said it could still be to early to see a heart beat. he said that the gs and yolk sac had grown since last friday and he wanted me to come back in on tuesday to have another ultrasound. I am freaking out. my LMP is 5weeks and 5 days is it normal to not see a heart beat now or when should I be expecting a heart beat...

At 5+5 is is unusal to see a heart beat, so def dont worry. I have been for a scan 3 times in the last two weeks and today was the first time we saw a heart beat. They also adjusted the dates. So def dont panic, its totally noraml. Congrats! xx


----------



## MrsGreen12

Mummyconfused I am so sorry for your loss. I'm thinking of you and sending you a big hug


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> awww brill news readytomum! :) xx
> 
> doggylover I hope I feel as crap as you do soon! x

I hope so too! :rofl:

Radytomum great news!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol thank you Doggylover x

well I wasn't planning to come back on here tonight but OH has the football on and he's being a right grumpy turd!! 

I am glad we get a free flu shot! I hate the flu!! I usually get it right over christmas too! no flu for me :D


----------



## nimbec

Lish as mommy confused has unfortunately had a mc we need someone to take over thread to be able to access front page - there is a few of us offered if no one wants too but just waiting a couple of days to see if anyone really wants to do it! Hope that's ok x


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, quiet in here today! Hope everyone's well!

Wasn't feeling sick when I woke this morning, so actually had some breakfast! Bloated to the max already tho, dread to think what I'll be like by this evening! :haha:


----------



## ladykara

N gods hands- same thing happened to me, I thought at the time I was 7 weeks, I now know I was in fact just over 5 weeks, went back 10 days later and found a heart beat. Very common not to see a heart beat that's early, but don't do what I did and google it.... infact it upset me seeing so many women told utter rubbish by their doctors, it just adds to the worry x


----------



## liams_mom

I am a blueberry *now*! ms slowly caught up with me last evening, but it was late enough that I took some Unisom and have felt ok this morning. Still worrying about what might happen if I try and eat. :dohh: I do have to feed my little man his gummy vitamin and take my own. Its going to be one of those days. :coffee:


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats on your blueberry liams-mum :D 

It is very quiet in here today

Today we have an airshow in my town so I took the kids down and got sunburned :D being in the heat made me so sleepy though. 

I have realized too that I need to eat smaller portions to avoid stomach aches but eat often enough to avoid feeling sick! lol 

how is everyone else today? xx


----------



## dan-o

Ooh I love airshow day! We had ours in jubilee week for a change this year, rain held off long enough for the arrows to do a quick display lol! 

It's not been sunny enough for sunburn here, but I got too hot when out for a walk on the beach his morning, came over all shaky and dizzy lol! Good job I had the pram to hold me up :haha:

Liam's mum, congrats on the blueberry! :happydance:

Ladykara, it's amazing how we can get our dates so wrong sometimes isn't it! Sorry to hear they put you back, but congrats on seeing the heartbeat!!


----------



## doggylover

Evening all! Hope everyone is feeling alright today!

Ukgirl you got sunburnt?! All the burn I would have been able to get today would be wind burn, or from the lashing rain! Just back from walking the dogs and it isn't pleasant out there at all today.

Feeling a wee bit sick this evening, from about 3.30 onwards. Actually felt better when I forced myself to eat tea, so will be munching on the digestives all evening to try and keep it at bay I think!


----------



## ukgirl23

well it was cloudy when we were going out and we have a secret point where we can see the airshow without being in the crowds so we sat down on the grass andthe kids played and the sun came out.. poor OH's face is bright red I caught it on my chest and have a silly bib mark now!! 

I feel sick yay!!


----------



## doggylover

Whoo glad you feel sick! (in a nice way!)


----------



## ukgirl23

yay thank you doggylover! xx


----------



## n_gods_hands

I hope all is good signs....I am sicker today than I have been in the past week as well as I have been having inigestion all day long, I just drank some vegetable juice and thought I was going to vomit. I love veg juice, with my little girl I did not develop indigestion until the end of my pregnancy, now ive had it all day. I hope all this means I am still progessing normally, wanting so bad to see my little ones heart beat next week...


----------



## ReadytoMum

I haven't felt too queasy today, but my BB's are definitely really tender!! They've never been this uncomfortable before. Today has been a busy day so maybe all the running around has aggravated them.

Brother in Law and his gf are down visiting from Halifax, NS (we're in Ontario) and they're coming to our place for dinner. So been busy running around cleaning, grocery run, and getting dinner ready. I just hope I'll be hungry enough to eat it when it's ready... not sure how I'll explain that one away if I'm not!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all sorry I've not been about today we've moved house!! Ugh yuk!! At least I couldn't lift anything but we still have stuff everywhere to sort out. My parents came to help an are staying as live 4hrs away BUT this is why in on here at 12.45am my step father is snoring his ***** head off next door and I can't sleep grrrrrrr it's driving me INSANE !!!!! Oh has already gone to spare room :( hope my bean is ok, I some how need to calm down! 

I've also been quite sick today but normal for me if not al lil better but had awful twinging pains hoping its growing pains nothing more serious!!!! 

Ok well night everyone - going to put I tunes on to see if relaxes me nos da xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh moving house, very exciting!hope that you get unpacked and settled quickly, and that you have eyed Up which room is going to be the nursery!!

Readytomum, how did dinner go? Manage to eat ok?


----------



## liams_mom

Sounds like everyone's having a quiet Sunday :) Weather is a little dreary here so I'm feeling it a bit too. Four more days until dating sono! FX'd!


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies ! Not long now Liam'smom fx for you!! 

I'm shattered and still sorting new house out I think it may take awhile lol 

It's very quiet on here at te moment... I wonder if people know its moved?!


----------



## kathy khuz

I think i'm not welcome here... I've requested twice to be in the list... Bye then...


----------



## dan-o

nimbec said:


> Morning ladies ! Not long now Liam'smom fx for you!!
> 
> I'm shattered and still sorting new house out I think it may take awhile lol
> 
> It's very quiet on here at te moment... I wonder if people know its moved?!

Dunno it's odd isn't it? 

Hope you get your new home sorted, seems like the ultimate nesting!!! Id be loving it lol!

Can't stop eating today, it's bizarre really as everything I eat makes me feel sick lol :haha: so unbelievably bloated now too... High progesterone definitely has its downfalls! Roll on 2nd tri!!


----------



## dan-o

kathy khuz said:


> I think i'm not welcome here... I've requested twice to be in the list... Bye then...

The lady running it has just had a miscarriage hun. :flower: someone else is going to take it over and update it all very soon! X


----------



## doggylover

kathy khuz said:


> I think i'm not welcome here... I've requested twice to be in the list... Bye then...

Nothing like a wee bit of passive aggressive to endear yourself to people. As mentioned the woman who was in charge of the front page has had a miscarriage, so I'm sure you understand it hasn't been updated. Anyway, people are always willing to chat, even if you aren't on the front page.

Liam's mom, scan is so soon! Thats so exciting! Can't wait to get a peek at your picture.

Afm, had to buy some new (bigger!) bras today. But I am really fussy about bras. I find ones which are comfy and stick with them for years (really...years!) so these new ones feel horrible at the minute!!


----------



## doggylover

Ladies I put a wee message in the first tri letting people know where to find us, and I will message mods now and ask for the thread to be changed into my name. Hopefully I'll be able to do Mummyconfused justice in regards to keeping the front page up to date!

Oh nimbec just saw you did a message in first tri as well!


----------



## elohcin

Okay, EDD's. Discrepancies are irritating. First off, I hate EDD's. I always try to avoid going by one anyway and just stick with "late April" or something like that, because don't want people tying me to a date. But, that said, whenever I have to provide my LMP for anyone, I always adjust it to make my O date "textbook" so my dates are consistent across the board. (even though I don't like going by a date, I'm picky enough that I don't want 8 different ones coming at me from multiple angles LOL) But anyway, it sorta drives me nuts how I can use the same LMP on multiple DD calculators, on my wheel here at home, on FF, etc, and get the same EDD. Then I get to my ultrasound/OB (which is frustrating enough considering I'm a UP/UC'er by heart), give them the same info, and they pull up a different day. Seriously. LOL I'm a stats person so number discrepancies bug me.


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls- checking in! 

Mummyconfused, so sorry for your loss. thinking of you! 

Moomin congrats on the twinnies!! so very exciting. 

I have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday- not excited as I was last time. I am so nervous this time around. Cant wait for my scan @ 12 weeks... ages away! 

Hop're you are all having a lazy Sunday. I am but mostly because I feel like if I move, I will barf! 

xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Readytomum, how did dinner go? Manage to eat ok?

Dinner went really well actually! I think my MS has really subsided, or that I've just gotten more used to it maybe, because it doesn't bother me as much. We had a lovely dinner, and a great visit.

I had a heck of a time falling asleep though! I don't know if it was from the excitement of the day, or if the little bean chose that time to start making things feel uncomfortable or what! I laid in bed for hours trying to fall asleep! I had a small glass of diet pepsi after dinner around 8:30... maybe since I've cut the caffeine out of my diet so strongly (I never drank coffee to begin with, just tea and diet pepsi, and now I usually have no caffeine at all most days) that having a little shot of it yesterday was enough to wire me before bed. I'll make a mental note of no more pop after dinner just in case!


----------



## LittleSpy

I think people know the thread has moved. It will show up on their CP despite the move. This happened to my July 2011 thread with dd. A bunch of people asked to be added and then never bothered chatting or updating or anything else. Don't know why people want to be added to a list for nothing. :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry in a bit quiet I'm still unpacking from the move! Hee yes Doggylover I did just incase! 

Thankyou so much for taking over!!!!!!!! 

To the lady who was cross as you now know the lady has had a miscarriage you are always welcome here but I even put on here only a couple of pages back that this had happened to mommy and if you read the thread you would know what had happened anyway no hard feelings and you are more than welcome here anytime - pregnancy hormones get us all my poor oh!!! 

Anyway guess what?! I heard my baby's heart beat on Doppler at home today YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> I think people know the thread has moved. It will show up on their CP despite the move. This happened to my July 2011 thread with dd. A bunch of people asked to be added and then never bothered chatting or updating or anything else. Don't know why people want to be added to a list for nothing. :shrug:

I didn't even notice the thread had moved till someone else pointed it out since I always just access it through my CP. :dohh: Oh well, I'm sure the people who want to be here and chat will find us. 

I have to admit though, I'm glad this thread has slowed down a little bit...! It was getting too hard to keep up with for a while there.


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- Yay! That's exciting. Maybe I'll try my Angelsounds tonight. I didn't find dd's until 11 weeks and I was 30 pounds lighter then so I don't have my hopes up to find it until a few weeks from now. Can't hurt to try, though.

You know, I'm just going to say this. I feel bad the lady thought the thread was ignoring her. But honestly, if she had bothered to read the thread *_at all_* since she asked to be added, she'd know exactly why the front page wasn't yet updated to include her. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

hello everyone I have been stalking but too lazy to type, exciting news about scans coming up! 

Everyone is welcome on this thread but I think she went the wrong way about it.

I have had a lazy weekend, I feel rubbish, I skipped a day of fybogel and I'm paying for it now, I'm so stuffed up and constipated that I may die!! :( I'm so hungry I really want sweet potatoes and sausages, chilli con carne and fried chicken but I cant eat any of it because it'll only make things worse... I'm thinking about having a liquid diet for the next 4 weeks while I whittle away the last weeks of the first trimester. 

You can't get constipated on yogurt and soup can you? lol


----------



## ukgirl23

forgot to add thank you to doggylover for being brave and taking on the thread :) xx 

and I have been bidding on a sonoline B on ebay today :D my OH is dreading the thought of it lol he knows I wont put it down! :)


----------



## TeAmo

oooh heard the heartbeat @ 9 weeks on your doppler! thats impressive! I didnt hear it until 17 weeks last time around. I might give it a go though! Could be because im chubby however! x


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, I loved my sonoline last time, can't wait to use it again, I'm gonna try at 8-9 weeks!
Does the fybogel work then? I'm suffering terribly with being bunged up, might have to try it!

Littlespy, I agree these threads are always moved, it's not a new thing. I was in the same one as you, but it was so busy and i could only get on once a day, so I just got ignored when I did post lol! Really hoping to be able to keep up with this one, i think i missed out by not having any bump buddies to share my journey with last time.

Readyto, they sure can move fast in these threads! So glad I can view on my iPhone now, makes it so much easier to sneak online! 

I managed to eat myself into a stupor tonight, then spent an hour suffering before I threw up lol. That's the first time I've actually been sick, but I think it was more the random assortment of crap not agreeing with me rather than pure morning sickness lol :dohh:

Nimbec, congrats on the heartbeat!!! Seriously cannot wait to use my Doppler now!!

Hi teamo! Good to see you here!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec so exciting about your heartbeat! I'm sure you'll be listening to it all the time now! 

Dano sorry you were sick - I stuffed myself on Thursday and was sorry afterwards as well!

Ukgirl sorry you are suffering :hugs: I was in agony last weekend with constipation and it's horrible!

I agree, I'm actually a little glad the thread has slowed down so that it's easier to keep up with everyone's progress! But new people are always welcome!

I messages admin, and they said it'll be moved over into my name in the next few days...I'm nervous I won't be able to keep up with everyone!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks Doggylover for taking the thread over. I did wonder how the group would go on after the sad news.

Tiredness is driving me crazy at the moment, and emotions all over the place.
I said while sobbing in tears last night to my husband, that I wish I wasn't pregnant :cry: because I just don't know how we'll cope. Little one wasn't planned, but at the same time, we know we will love this little one just as much as little ones sisters, so I feel very horrible and bad for wishing I wasn't pregnant, but other times, when my moods settle down, I am so excited about the pregnancy and having another little one.

Just worries I think.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## TeAmo

^^ you will! Just keep track of what page number you last updated from and when you log on start from there again! it'll be fine :)


----------



## RomaTomato

doggylover said:


> kathy khuz said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm not welcome here... I've requested twice to be in the list... Bye then...
> 
> Nothing like a wee bit of passive aggressive to endear yourself to people. As mentioned the woman who was in charge of the front page has had a miscarriage, so I'm sure you understand it hasn't been updated. Anyway, people are always willing to chat, even if you aren't on the front page.Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Oohh... I'm jealous of everyone who has the heartbeat monitors for at home! That must be great to be able to hear the hearbeat at home instead of having to wait for U/S! 

Doggylover... thank-you for taking over the thread! I'm sure you'll do a fantastic job. :thumbup:

Ladyred.... hope you're feeling better soon! Hormones can be a terrible thing. 

Ukgirl.... I hope you feel better soon too! I was feeling really bloated and uncomfortable last week, and thankfully this week it seems to have gone down a bit. I don't think I was drinking enough water. If you're having some tummy issues I would suggest drinking lots of water and making sure you stay fully hydrated. It seems to make a big difference!


----------



## mamaofthree

ladyredlainey said:


> Thanks Doggylover for taking the thread over. I did wonder how the group would go on after the sad news.
> 
> Tiredness is driving me crazy at the moment, and emotions all over the place.
> I said while sobbing in tears last night to my husband, that I wish I wasn't pregnant :cry: because I just don't know how we'll cope. Little one wasn't planned, but at the same time, we know we will love this little one just as much as little ones sisters, so I feel very horrible and bad for wishing I wasn't pregnant, but other times, when my moods settle down, I am so excited about the pregnancy and having another little one.
> 
> Just worries I think.
> 
> Hope you are all well xxx

Hun, I can empathise! I feel the same way! We dedided to start protecting as thought we hadn't conceived ( breastfeeding kept it at bay for aggggesss )but my period wasn't a true one and low &behold...already pregnant! Feel low though cos have been on my own for the last month. Oh has a job in birmingham, and we are due to move this weekend. Plus I have loads of exams and coursework for my counselling degree etc...... Feeling stretched to the limit atm. Oh and very sick...for the first time ever during pregnancy! Just typical. I really hope you feel better soon. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

ladyred -- I do feel like those thoughts are normal. To be very honest, this one was very planned for us and I still freak out about it here and there. :wacko: I was just looking at my daughter today and wondering how she's going to react. She doesn't even have a clue it's happening (and probably won't really understand what's going on even when the baby is born as she'll only be 20 months! Well.. probably 21 months given the precedent set by Maisie :haha:). In a way I guess I feel terrible that she won't be an only child. But if she were an only child, I'd feel terrible I'd be depriving her then, too. :haha::haha::haha: Just ridiculous!

dan-o -- That July thread was really rough to keep up with! I got really overwhelmed by 3rd tri and mainly lost touch. But I found the "graduates" thread again in June when we started TTC and have reconnected a bit with the few ladies on that thread. Much easier to keep up with them now there aren't even close to as many people on it. One of them, Melissasbump, is even on this thread! It's nice to have a couple folks here with LOs the same age as dd and expecting another at the same time, too. Makes me feel less crazy for wanting 2 under 2. :haha:

No luck for me with the doppler this afternoon. I figured as much but couldn't help myself. I kept thinking maaaayyyyybbbeeee I could hear something but I don't believe it was because it seemed too perfectly twice as fast as my heartbeat. I think it was just me hearing my blood both coming and going with each beat of my heart.


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies,
thought I'd pop in to say hi as I hadn't been on in a lttle while.
liams_mom I hope all goes well at your next scan:hugs:

Well the morning sickness is horrid today!! I have to say I'm quite lucky as this time around its not so bad. I don't always feel sick, it's more like every couple of days it hits and its horrible but then it goes again for a few days. Not sure why its like this? With my first it was so bad all day everyday for nine months so I'm very grateful its not like that this time. I'm just being a big sook and feeling sorry for myself today, lol. How is everyone else coping with it?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I don't really post here much, but I am part of this group! 

Is anyone else having a hard time keeping up with housework?! I'm so exhausted all the time, my house is like a zoo these days! My husband works 12 hour shifts so it's not like he rushes home to clean up himself lol. Luckily he does help though, just takes some reminding and suggesting.


----------



## Vickie

the original poster of the thread has been changed as per request :hugs:


----------



## kathy khuz

RomaTomato said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathy khuz said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm not welcome here... I've requested twice to be in the list... Bye then...
> 
> Nothing like a wee bit of passive aggressive to endear yourself to people. As mentioned the woman who was in charge of the front page has had a miscarriage, so I'm sure you understand it hasn't been updated. Anyway, people are always willing to chat, even if you aren't on the front page.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!Click to expand...

I didnt know that... Sorry to hear that... Thanks for responding... I just join this thread as i just confirmed my pregnancy @ 6 weeks... And this thread already had 290++ pages... I unable to read them all... 

But i started follow this thread since then... I love to read all the stories...


----------



## kathy khuz

dan-o said:


> kathy khuz said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm not welcome here... I've requested twice to be in the list... Bye then...
> 
> The lady running it has just had a miscarriage hun. :flower: someone else is going to take it over and update it all very soon! XClick to expand...

Thanks for responding...


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o said:


> Ukgirl, I loved my sonoline last time, can't wait to use it again, I'm gonna try at 8-9 weeks!
> Does the fybogel work then? I'm suffering terribly with being bunged up, might have to try it!
> 
> Littlespy, I agree these threads are always moved, it's not a new thing. I was in the same one as you, but it was so busy and i could only get on once a day, so I just got ignored when I did post lol! Really hoping to be able to keep up with this one, i think i missed out by not having any bump buddies to share my journey with last time.
> 
> Readyto, they sure can move fast in these threads! So glad I can view on my iPhone now, makes it so much easier to sneak online!
> 
> I managed to eat myself into a stupor tonight, then spent an hour suffering before I threw up lol. That's the first time I've actually been sick, but I think it was more the random assortment of crap not agreeing with me rather than pure morning sickness lol :dohh:
> 
> Nimbec, congrats on the heartbeat!!! Seriously cannot wait to use my Doppler now!!
> 
> Hi teamo! Good to see you here!

It does work Dan-o but you have to take it everyday otherwise you get bunged up again. I read online about a mug of warm milk with sugar before bed, I did it last night and it seems to have worked :D 

Sorry to hear that you threw up, being sick is the worst, I'm emetaphobic so I totally sympathize lol 



Thank you admin for switching the group to doggylover! Doggylover I believe you are the best one for the job :thumbup:

I hope I win the bid for the doppler on ebay so hopefully I can hear my baby :D 

there are however 2 major arteries by your hips which can sound like baby heartbeats :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry I forgot to add.. (there are so many to reply to this morning lol) 

readytomum.. thank you for the water tip, I have been drinking more but I think it's still not enough xx 

Iloveyouzandt.. my house is also a zoo!! I get up to do it and do a bit then need to rest I have 2 kids too and they are relentless when it comes to mess making! 

kathy kuhz.. this group can be a bit fast moving sometimes so dont worry about it :)


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone!

Firstly Doggylover, thankyou for taking the thread, im sure you will do a fab job!

Ladyred, I know how you feel, i think ive cried every day over the last 2 weeks over this pregnancy, not because im actually pregnant, but because of the sickness, tiredness and how generally rotten ive been feeling. This pregancy was very much planned and i feel terribly ungrateful sometimes but i am over the moon to be having another baby, just not the pregnancy part. 

UKgirl, good luck on your ebay bid! I bought a doppler on ebay over the weekend too!Also got a dream geni pregnancy pillow. You ladies might find a pregnancy pillow useful when you get a bit bigger, i had a cheapy one last time and it was a godsend!

Littlespy. I have the same guilty feelings you do re the only child thing. I was adament that I didnt want H to be an only child hence we are pregnant again but then i have moments when i worry he will feel pushed aside, obviously i will be doing my damnest not to allow that to happen (not that i think it will) but again thats part of the reason we are having them so close as he wont remember me being a rubbish mummy whislt pregnant etc lol. 

Kristy, sorry to hear you are sick today, hope it passes soon for you 

ILoveyouZandT, Yes my house is a tip at the mo and im usually so houseproud, just dont have the energy at the mo. 

Nimbec, hope the move went well! Hope you get settled in really soon.

Sorry to anyone ive forgotten, baby brain...

AFM, Well im still nauseus and being sick at least in the moring when i wake, then just generally feel rubbish throughout the day. Im back at the docs later today and will probably go back to work this wed, my work are just so un-understanding though, i wish i could just tell them to "poke it"
On a brighter note, we are going to the Olympic stadium later to watch the athletics, so that should be good, just trying to muster up the energy! Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks for your kind words ladies, about my previous post, I think this pregnancy will just be a roller-coaster of emotions, but main thing completely is hoping little tiny will be healthy. I've got my scan next Thursday, my first scan, so looking forward to it.

Mammaofthree I can relate to feeling different this pregnancy, I've not been sick ones, and I was sick with each of my girls, so it is quite worrying when something is different after being used to being sick/or not being lol.

:hugs: 

xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Oooh yea the pregnancy pillow... last time i got a breastfeeding pillow and used it as both :D xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies I will say hi an catch up properly later I'm feeling really rough today. (((hugs))) to everyone hope your day goes ok!


----------



## liams_mom

I can completely empathize with all of the ladies feeling up and down about having a second. This pregnancy has been so hormonal I go back and forth every day wondering if it was right and if Liam will be happy with a little brother or sister. I was an only, so I do think that sometimes I wish I'd had another to chit chat with and play with. Liam will be 3 years and a month when this baby comes and I wanted at least 3 years but didn't want to be over 35 when I delivered. I'm hopeful he will be his awesome loving little self and enjoy helping mommy with the bub. He's just so much fun on his own that I wonder if he'd ever even want a brother or sister :) All I can do is show him how much I love him and get through the pregnancy part of having another. 

I've been so busy lately, sorry for being a fair weather poster. I've not been sick much but already have heartburn. Ouch! Kristy please MSG me if you ever feel you want to chat. I'm a very good sympathetic ear. I pondering getting a Doppler, but we're saving for our holiday right now so I'm trying to be good. Love you ladies :kiss:


----------



## soph77

Wowzers, up until now I've been so lucky on the pg symptoms. Sometimes I even wondered if I really was pg due to the lack of symptoms. Well I am happy and not happy to say that the MS has truly kicked it! It's not enough to actually be physically sick, just enough to make me feel gross all day! I still feel lucky so make it this far without sickness though! I hope this means I only have to endure 4 weeks this time :)


----------



## kealz194

I know what you men soph77 I suffered with morning sickness from the day I found out I was pregnant with my dd at 5 weeks. I have only this morning started to feel the symptoms walking round the meat isle at morrisons lol! Thanks doggylover for taking over, u will do a fan job I'm sure! Congrats to all the lucky ladies with early scans! Mines not till the 3rd oct... Seems so far away. I also feel bad for my lil girl she will be 22 months when my lil bean comes along and she is very much a mummy's girl.... I co slept with her while breastfeeding. And am now trying to get her into her own bed and room. She does 4-5 hours max.... Any tips ladies? I'm at my wits end and need some space in bed lol! Thanks x


----------



## doggylover

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time keeping up with housework?! I'm so exhausted all the time, my house is like a zoo these days! My husband works 12 hour shifts so it's not like he rushes home to clean up himself lol. Luckily he does help though, just takes some reminding and suggesting.

I am having such a hard job with house work. I am a bit of a neat/clean freak, and gave myself a good shake at the weekend because the house has been a bit of a tip lately. My oh is good with cooking and taking care of me, but he doesn't understand the need to hoover everyday (all our dogs!) or how to wipe the kitchen clean properly. It's been making me feel awful i must say, but hopefully get on top of things soon. Hope you do to!!



ukgirl23 said:


> Thank you admin for switching the group to doggylover! Doggylover I believe you are the best one for the job :thumbup:
> 
> I hope I win the bid for the doppler on ebay so hopefully I can hear my baby :D

I don't know about that, as long as I can keep up to date...! Hope you get your doppler soon! Am very jealous!



nimbec said:


> Hi ladies I will say hi an catch up properly later I'm feeling really rough today. (((hugs))) to everyone hope your day goes ok!

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Ladies who have been mentioning having a second LO, i am only on #1, but I already have said several times i do not know how anyone does it with other LO to think about. I have zero energy or motivation, and I am in awe of you all! So if you ever feel guilty, or down, just remember I think you are pretty amazing!!

Busy morning at work, and now after lunch I feel sick :( chomping on the digestive biscuits in hope that it will help!


----------



## RomaTomato

I am a raspberry!!!


----------



## doggylover

Yay roma!! 


Ladies, if anyone has any information they need updated on the front page (i.e due dates!) can you please let me know, either now in the thread, or through a PM. Want to make sure everyone is up to date!


----------



## Kte

I need taking off doggylover as I'm due 24th March now, although who knows. I was in the unknown category at the bottom. My first LO was due on 24th but born on 31st October so it could be a close one!

:flower:


----------



## n_gods_hands

found out hcg is up to 20,000 which means it is still going up, good sign. I am sure in a week or two I'll be able to see that little heart beat. I have been thinking about it all weekend and I think I need to chill out a moment. I am causing myself more harm then good stressing out about it. I did my own calculations and on the 16th of august is when my hcg was 85 so it means its still doubling correctly. I found out super early anyway. I did the first repsonse early test and I pretty much now the around the date of conception bc we onlyu ba-dinged one time from my lmp to my BFP. on the 10th of august and got bfp on 15. and had blood tested on 16th. my doc urine test even came back negative that was why they did the blood. I think 20,000 is a good hcg number....


----------



## elohcin

Just gotta get this out there...I cannot wait to give birth again. I've felt so sad that I missed that opportunity with every baby we lost. I LOVE that process so much, I think labor is my favorite part of pregnancy. I am SOOOOO excited to go through it again.


----------



## ladyredlainey

elohcin said:


> Just gotta get this out there...I cannot wait to give birth again. I've felt so sad that I missed that opportunity with every baby we lost. I LOVE that process so much, I think labor is my favorite part of pregnancy. I am SOOOOO excited to go through it again.

That moment of pushing your baby out is truly amazing :cloud9:

Lovely post elohcin :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Im sorry I hate labor its painful and sweaty and embarrassing and my last one lasted 3 days.. my favourite is when I have my baby safe in my arms lol after the pain :p xxx


----------



## doggylover

elohcin I think it's beautiful that you enjoy that part of pregnancy so much. Giving birth is a wonderful thing for sure. But, for me as a a first timer, I imagine that labour for me will be a lot more like ukgirl describes it!!! :haha:

n gods hands, so glad your hcg is up!! 20,000 sounds great! Fingers and everything else crossed for you!

Kte, thank you!


----------



## melissasbump

I had an awful experiance in labour.. C section for me now :-/


----------



## ukgirl23

hehe doggylover, okay maybe it isnt THAT bad, I'm just a wimp with a low pain threshold!  

this week is the last week of the summer holidays for my kids, they go back on thursday and due to me being a complete wet blanket the whole summer I vowed to take them out everyday now until thursday, today we went to our local park which has a massive lake. It was very fun... the duck poo was gross though! and thanks to OH throwing bread too close to us we got chased by about 15 ducks back to the car :/ he thinks he is funny I disagree!! 
I was craving burger so I made him go through McDs drive through on the way home... oh yes the healthiest meals for a pregnant lady!!  and I made him buy me a big mac large fries and a quarter pounder... I'm a size 10 and usually I can eat all of that no problem.... today no... half way through the big mac and I was beaten but I was still hungry so I kept going and now I'm paying for it.... :( at least I'm not as constipated today otherwise I may actually explode! :haha:


----------



## kealz194

I was in labour for 27 hrs. Wasn't the best experience but Paige was born healthy and all was worth it! Was not that bad I guess coz I'm willing to do it all again. Just looking forward to having my baby though like ukgirl said lol! X


----------



## ladyredlainey

Edited...


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl: Oh my gosh I have been to McDs twice since I found out I was pregnant and I NEVER go normally! McChiken Sandwichs...have just had to have them! I try to tell myself the lettuce in them makes them super healthy!!! I'm so glad I'm not alone!!


ladyredlainey said:


> The pain terrifies me lol, i never take pain relief which doesn't help the fear of it.
> But pushing a baby out is amazing! And i don't do the dittering about with the placenta lol it gets pushed out asap after. In my last labour the mw started to tug the cord to pull out the placenta, and that was so uncomfortable, so i said "can i just push it out please!" so she let me and it was delivered straight away lol.
> 
> Ladyred: Haven't thought at all about a plan. I'm trying to ignore that part for as long as possible as I'm terrified!! My OH said he isn't fussed about cutting the cord at all, so i guess that's that sorted!


----------



## ukgirl23

McDs is amazing!! although thinking about it now makes me want to upchuck :( a few weeks ago I went to get a quarter pounder and had to put extra onion in it now the thought of onion is making me heave... 

has anyone else had something that they craved earlier on but now makes them want to sprint for the nearest bog?? :/


----------



## doggylover

Pretty much everything makes me want to throw up at the minute. I can't go into our kitchen without retching, no joke. Every morning and when I get home. Just the thought of it now...

And seeing things in the fridge is the same. OH had some left over pasta in there and I took one look at it and thought I was going to be sick. The smell of our dog food...tuna...my sense of smell is my worst enemy at the minute!


----------



## ukgirl23

ladyredlainey said:


> The pain terrifies me lol, i never take pain relief which doesn't help the fear of it.
> But pushing a baby out is amazing! And i don't do the dittering about with the placenta lol it gets pushed out asap after. In my last labour the mw started to tug the cord to pull out the placenta, and that was so uncomfortable, so i said "can i just push it out please!" so she let me and it was delivered straight away lol.
> 
> Has anyone thought about a birthing plan?
> All i ever want is hubby to cut the cord lol. I've no problems with anything else, except patronising mws, i got told to stop making such a fuss when i arrived in the mw ward, then a few minutes later my waters exploded lol everywhere and out popped my youngest lol.

lol lol lol I love the exploding waters bit!! 

my oldest was 23 hours in labour and 45 mins to push her out, she got stuck and they had to cut, in my birth plan I wrote that I didnt want any male doctors in the room but at the point of pushing they needed him to come and see me to check if she was okay while I pushed because she was going back up when I stopped pushing, I was like.. YES let the whole world in!! I just want my baby out!! lol 

my son was 73 hours in labour, I wanted a birthing pool but my waters had gone so I was only allowed a shower :( 


I did birthing plans for both my children and it is a good way of preparing for birth but I would say if you are going to do one make sure you accept that in the moment where you are actually in labor anything can go down and you have to be ready to change your plan at last minute to suit you and your baby. :winkwink:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Can i be removed from the list please. 
All the best for your pregnancies.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> Pretty much everything makes me want to throw up at the minute. I can't go into our kitchen without retching, no joke. Every morning and when I get home. Just the thought of it now...
> 
> And seeing things in the fridge is the same. OH had some left over pasta in there and I took one look at it and thought I was going to be sick. The smell of our dog food...tuna...my sense of smell is my worst enemy at the minute!

omg yesterday my OH made potato wedges... I'm heaving as I'm typing wedges... (gag)... just looking at them was hell!! I hope the last 4 weeks of this trimest hurries up because as soon as that placenta takes over the better!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> Im sorry I hate labor its painful and sweaty and embarrassing and my last one lasted 3 days.. my favourite is when I have my baby safe in my arms lol after the pain :p xxx


Yeahhhhhhh... I'm going to have to go with ukgirl here. :haha: 
Though, (stop reading here first timers! :haha:) I think the pain I had after birth with my tear was worse than labor, maybe. And it lasted for 3 weeks. Darn big headed baby _shooting_ out of me! :haha: Really hoping that goes differently this time.


----------



## doggylover

ladyredlainey said:


> Can i be removed from the list please.
> All the best for your pregnancies.

I hope you are ok hun :hugs:

UKgirl, I know, I am counting down the weeks until second tri. And until I can walk into my kitchen again without being scared I'm going to hurl!

Ahhh littlespy you are scaring me! 

I am burying my head in the sand about labour until...oh maybe it starts?! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

ladyredlainey said:


> Can i be removed from the list please.
> All the best for your pregnancies.


What's wrong ladyred? :cry:


----------



## ukgirl23

lol littlespy! yes I have to admit the bit where they cut for the eptisomy took a long time to heal! :( was painful sitting down for a while lol! slowly does it!! :D


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Can i be removed from the list please.
> All the best for your pregnancies.
> 
> I hope you are ok hun :hugs:
> 
> UKgirl, I know, I am counting down the weeks until second tri. And until I can walk into my kitchen again without being scared I'm going to hurl!
> 
> Ahhh littlespy you are scaring me!
> 
> I am burying my head in the sand about labour until...oh maybe it starts?! :haha:Click to expand...


I guess you should have followed directions, then! :haha: 
Also, I think the best approach to labor is to be informed about what's going to happen and your options. :thumbup: You can always go in and get an epidural and you'll feel awesome pretty much the whole time!


----------



## ladykara

Lady red- is everything ok ? Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> lol littlespy! yes I have to admit the bit where they cut for the eptisomy took a long time to heal! :( was painful sitting down for a while lol! slowly does it!! :D

I didn't have an episiotomy, I just tore naturally. My OB doesn't do the epis as a general rule, unless there's a real need for them. I honestly think I would've healed better and faster with one. I wasn't released to dtd until 8 weeks postpartum and 13.5 months later, I still can't dtd without pain. :nope: Considering requesting an episiotomy this time. I'm so worried about tearing even worse now that there's tough scar tissue. Sorry if that freaks anyone out. I'm pretty sure it freaks me out more since it's my reality! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

I definitely agree, I have been reading up about pain relief, natural births etc, as I think being armed with information makes every situation better! I think I am going to try and go just gas and air, but I suppose whatever happens on the day happens. If needed I would have an epidural, but it wouldn't be my first choice. I know I want to stay at home as long as possible as wellso I am free to move about as much as I want etc. But then again when the contractions starts I may be banging the hospital door down begging for drugs!!!

My SIL had an episiotmy (she had a donut cushion for weeks!), and she has told me it still hurts for her now when she dtd :( Not a pleansant thing from what I understand, nor tearing naturally.


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh ouch Littlespy that sounds very painful! It is good that you can ask for one this time if you need one, hopefully you wont though. Did you have stitches after DD? I didnt tear during my second labor so hopefully after having 1 you are okay! 

Doggylover dont be scared, there are bad bits to labour which we all love to talk about because we survived it, but generally labour is easy going and boring until the last bit. Just bouncing around on a ball or leaning over a bed puffing haha. Littlespy is right, being prepared helps. Epidurals help more! ;) lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm definitely hoping to go without being induced this time (was induced with dd). When I got into the thick of labor with dd, my contractions were relentless. No break *at all* between them. Just right on top of each other which of course caused me to start to panic and request an epidural (which I got 1.5 hours later.... yeah). At my hospital, when you're induced, they hardly let you get out of bed at all. I got to get out of bed once between 6am and 7pm to pee (they required a catheter once you get an epidural, which I got at 1pm). And then I had to take like 2 nurses and 3 different poles of IV meds with me (I was strep positive so I had to have antibiotics in addition to the pitocin, and regular iv fluids). :dohh: Plus I had to carry a pad between my legs as my water was already broken and they didn't want me leaking everywhere and falling in it. :rofl: I'm sure it was quite a sight. But that's the price of dignity and not using a bedpan in front of a bunch of people, I guess. :haha: In hindsight, I'm not sure which would have really been more embarrassing. :haha:

So yeah, this time I'm attempting to start labor naturally and stay home as long as possible. I know the hubby is going to be a total mess about me laboring at home, though. :haha: We live like 5 minutes from the hospital so it doesn't worry me much at all.


----------



## ukgirl23

wow littlespy I hear that being induced makes the contractions stronger than natural contractions, that sounds awful!! I hope everything goes better this time around... doggylover has gone to hide under her duvet I think!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Yes, I had a TON of stitches. My doc was stitching me up for a really long time. like 45 minutes! But, you don't even notice that because you're too busy with your new little baby on your chest. :cloud9: I wasn't paying any attention at all to what was going on down below.


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorry doggylover!! It obviously wasn't THAT bad and was totally worth it times a million because I'm pregnant again after TRYING to conceive! :thumbup:

And I will say after I got the epidural, I could still feel the contractions but they weren't painful. I remember commenting to my husband it was the best I had felt in the last 9 months! :haha: He thinks I'm insane for not getting one sooner. And of course thinks I'm nuts for saying I'm going to hold out as long as I can again this time.
I did refuse all of the pain meds they offered me while waiting for the epidural, though. And very few hospitals in the US offer nitrous, so that wasn't (and still isn't) an option at all. :nope: Lame.


----------



## elohcin

My last 2 births were VERY different from my first. My first, though I thought I was pretty educated (and did want a homebirth but it would have cost us too much), I ended up with an epidural after we induced me at home (via AROM...NEVER doing that again). It was 12 hours (an hour of pushing), but I hated the epidural now that I know the difference. The pain, though, was HORRID, and I dreaded doing it again. And I tore (do to pushing on my back, no doubt), so that was unpleasant.

But then my next two were about as natural as one can get- unassisted homebirths. AMAZING. Much less pain, so much more control, no tearing, etc. I learned to love birth so much. I was so much more educated, knew what I wanted (and didn't want), was able to listen to my body without interference, etc. It was incredible. My 2nd was born after only 4.5 hours of labor (castor oil induced LOL) and only minutes of pushing (my water broke...actually, more like exploded, and then she shot out).

Though I had prodromal labor for weeks (the contractions that come at night and feel like I've immediately jumped into transition, and last for hours), my 3rd was born after 9 hours (another castor oil baby LOL), but 6 hours of being COMPLETE (though once I was able to reach comfortably enough to break my own water, he came out in like 2 minutes, 2 pushes). I KNOW I would have been unnecessarily sectioned if I was in a hospital for failure to progress, so I am so glad I was home. Turns out his size played a big part, he was almost 10 lbs with a 15.5" head! (my girls had 13.25-.5" heads!) 

So I learned to love it and I get so giddy thinking about getting to do it again.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Auuugggh..... I'm going to go hide out with doggylover!! :dohh:

I was already feeling a little queasy, and now after reading all your posts about, well, all the detailed bits... I'm certainly not hungry.

Ladyred.... I'm sorry to hear you'll be leaving us. I hope everything is ok, and come back soon. :hugs:

I had another horrible night of sleeping. I don't know what the heck is going on. I went to bed around 11pm, and DH wanted to DTD. I was feeling really hot and queasy so I told him no. But then I couldn't sleep again! I didn't fall asleep till around 2am, and then I was awake again at 4am, 5am, 8am, and then finally slept till 11am. I'm so glad that I didn't have anywhere to go today (It's Labour Day here, so a holiday Monday), so I was able to sleep in. 

I start a new job tomorrow, which I'm certainly terrified about. I'll be teaching a university course to first year undergrads. And I don't know how much of this trouble sleeping is bean induced, and how much of it is just stress for this new job. But I hope to God I sleep better tonight because I will be waking up at 6am for real tomorrow!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> wow littlespy I hear that being induced makes the contractions stronger than natural contractions, that sounds awful!! I hope everything goes better this time around... doggylover has gone to hide under her duvet I think!!

Too right! Readytomum and I are hiding, living in blissful ignorance!

Now littlespy, hearing about cuddling baby on your chest is what I like!! My hospital told me at my first appointment that they advocate skin to skin ASAP, which I am thrilled with!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Unfortunately I'm out. Had a m/c confirmed today :( Feeling very broken and devastated about it, but mostly numb.

My thoughts are with the rest of you ladies - a happy and healthy pregnancy and all the best for your little ones' arrivals next year.

Carmen. xx


----------



## dan-o

Wow it's busy in here today!

I've been out all day, shopping this morning then out for a long walk this afternoon (our weekend is mon/tues) sitting in a bubble bath now while catching up with what's been going on lol! 

Readyto, good luck for your new job!

Doggy lover, you're doing a grand job!

Lady red hope ur ok hun?

Loving the discussion about labour, call me crazy, but I'd do it all over again tomorrow lol!
With sidney I was induced with a pessary, but had a fast n furious labour. He was also back to back, and never turned, so I was doubly lucky to have a quick one! 
Id love to do it without gas and air next time, I wasn't too keen, but once I'd started on it I couldn't stop lol!
Water would be ideal for me, but I probably wouldn't be allowed as I need an AB drip in labour for group b strep :dohh: I'd deffo got for a home birth if it was possible! If fast again, it might be unavoidable lol!!! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Mrsmoose, that's awful, I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry fpr your sad news mrsmoose I am sending you big hugs and warm prayers xxxx


----------



## doggylover

MrsMoose said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Unfortunately I'm out. Had a m/c confirmed today :( Feeling very broken and devastated about it, but mostly numb.
> 
> My thoughts are with the rest of you ladies - a happy and healthy pregnancy and all the best for your little ones' arrivals next year.
> 
> Carmen. xx

So sorry to hear this :hugs: thoughts are with you during this awful time.

Dano you might want to wait a few months before you go into labour - tomorrow doesn't sound like a good plan! :haha:

Just back from a dress fitting for bridesmaid dress for my friends wedding in 2 weeks. It still fits thank heavens! I was certain it wouldn't! It better still fit on the 22nd!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Just back from a dress fitting for bridesmaid dress for my friends wedding in 2 weeks. It still fits thank heavens! I was certain it wouldn't! It better still fit on the 22nd!

My sisters wedding in on March 2nd, and I'm her MOH. I'll be approx 7 months pregnant then!! I have no idea what we're going to end up doing for my dress. The worst part is she's going to start asking to go shopping again soon, and she doesn't know yet that I'm PG!! Hopefully I can stall on the dress shopping till we make our announcement to family at 12 weeks.

I hope yours still fits you on the 22nd! Just try to do lots of walking to help combat any bloating.


----------



## ReadytoMum

MrsMoose said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Unfortunately I'm out. Had a m/c confirmed today :( Feeling very broken and devastated about it, but mostly numb.
> 
> My thoughts are with the rest of you ladies - a happy and healthy pregnancy and all the best for your little ones' arrivals next year.
> 
> Carmen. xx

So sorry to hear that MrsMoose. :hugs: My thoughts are with you and hopefully we'll see you back again soon.


----------



## ladykara

Mrsmoose- I am so sorry honey, hugs sweet xx


----------



## LittleSpy

MrsMoose -- I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Yes, skin to skin is very good. My hospital pushes it, too. Pretty much spent my entire time in the hospital with a naked baby in my shirt. :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## lily28

Hey girlies I hope all of you and the babies in belly are doing great!

I had my doctor's appointment yesterday, it was more like introductory session he gave me a few guidelines (eat more exercise less :O) , did an examination and pap smear. Also talked about the hospital where I will hopefully deliver, and one good thing I learned is I'm going to have my little baby with me all the time :D she/he will not sleep elsewhere woohoo!

Whats more, he was very worried with my past of going through many stays in the hospital as a child, teen and young adult, I had a poor health back then. He has given me a whole bunch of tests and 2 appointments with a "good" general physician and a cardiologist.
Overall it went well although I felt I was comforting him and his worries and not the other way around. I was like "don't worry doctor, everything will be great"

I start the tests on Wednesday, and I hope things will go well.


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies! 

Soph77 yay and yuk to ms I totally know how u feel! 

Doggylover I'm living on digestives too and can't imagine feeling like this with a toddler to look after...I'm impressed ladies! 

Ngodshands sounds good to me remember once above 6000 it can take 96 hrs to double fx for you!! 

Ukgirl23 great advice on te birth plan. 

Lady red hope you are ok? 

Readytonum GOOD LuCK for today just remember they will prob be all hung over and half asleep anyway lol! 

Mrsmoose I'm so so sorry ((hugs)) 

Lily sounds like u have a great doctor! Good luck for Wednesday! 

As for me I'm hiding under the duvet with Doggylover I'm both excited and terrified about birth - thi is #1 for me too! I'm feeling marginally better today still extremely nauseas :( I saw midwife yest for booking appt and got to hear baby's hb on Doppler again it was AMAZING!! I'm flaked on sofa again today hoping sickness disappears at least for a few hours - roll on 2nd tri!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec yay for hearing the HB again! That's so amazing! But definitely roll on second tri. I felt like death this morning! Definitely feel much better when I'm busy at work though (and have digestives in my drawer!)

Lily your dr sounds great! And that's wonderful news about being able to keep baby with you at all times. I was reassured of that at my first appointment as well, and itreally takes pressure off knowing you won't have to fight to have it. I don't know about North America, but here in the UK I think that's actually the norm now, but still nice to hear!!


----------



## dan-o

Oh. My. Actual. Goodness!!!

I just heard the heartbeat on my Doppler!!! :wohoo: Never thought I would find it this early, but DH asked if I'd used it yet, so I thought why not give it a little go! :cloud9:

Not sure on the bpm as it was pretty quiet, but that chugging train sound was unmistakable!! :yipee:


----------



## nimbec

OMG dano that's fabulous and very early :) its an amazing sound isn't it!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

yay dan-o!! this gives me hope for finding my little ones heart beat when my doppler arrives!! I feel ok this morning just a bit constipated again but the thought of fybogel makes me gag :( (gag) Still I have promised to take the kids out once again before school starts, our washing machine has chuffed up too :( ah well on with the day catch you ladies later xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Ooooh Dan o thats fab that you heard the HB! Im waiting for mine to arrive too cant wait to give it a go! 

Just had my preggy pops delivered and morning sickness tea, will see if it helps at all!


----------



## liams_mom

Still trying to save $$ for anniversary trip, so a Doppler is out right now. I'm so grateful to have an obgyn as a student as she called me in a prescription for Zofran yesterday-look it up ladies! Dissolving strawberry flavored tabs that get rid of nausea and vommitting! It's great and works quickly (a chemotherapy drug used for the same reasons). It's helped get me off the couch :) also there are no harmful side effects to the baby, but you know us Americans - instant gratification! Appt this Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## n_gods_hands

going for another ultrasound today to see if they can see a heart beat yet...ladies please be praying for me...this is very stressful and I actually tried to move my appointment to later on in the week to give it more time to be there and the doc told me he wanted me to keep the appointment today...so at 1 is my appointment so I will be leaving in an hour and I am so stressed out. I felt like if I waited another week to do my ultrasound it would have had plenty of time to show a heart beat since they did one last week at 5 weeks and 5 days LMP, now I am 6 weeks and 1 day LMP. I know if I go in there and there is no heart beat I am going to be torn up all over again like last week. I am really, well the right word is scared for my little bean. I just want everything to be okay and in my mind no matter how many ultrasounds I have its not going to make the heart beat or not beat. if that makes anysince it just causes me more stress. now I am just going on and on dont knowif that makes any since I am just a nervous reck right now....ladies please pray for me...


----------



## nimbec

Ngodshands I'm thinking of you!!! Good luck please please update us!! Also try an remember it's still very early for hb so try tostay calm - easier said than done I know!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Ngodshands lots of love and prayer coming your way. I hope you are back to us with good news about the heartbeat.

Dan-o :woohoo: for your Doppler!!! Honestly all you ladies are doing such a great job finding your lo in there!

Ugh I am so bloated today it's insane!


----------



## simplymuff

Ngodshands praying for you and that everything goes well today with your ultrasound. It was probably too early to see the heart beat when you went last time. I went at almost 5 weeks And could hardly see a thing. I'm going Thursday at 6.5 weeks to see if we see the heart beat also. It is nerve wrecking but trusting in gd! :) please update us ASAP!

:)


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck ngodshands, thinking of you and praying for the heart beat xx


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck ngodshands!!! Praying for a heartbeat!!!


----------



## doggylover

Simplymuff good luck!


----------



## n_gods_hands

we got a heartbeat, fetal pole....it has been confirmed a viable pregnancy and they started all my pregnancy blood work today...genetic screening all that good stuff...I have been given a due date and was told I get to come back in three weeks to hear our babies heart beat....what a relief. I am 6 weeks and 1 day and my due date is April 29, 2013....thank you guys for all the kind words...whenever you get the page swithched over can you please add me to the front...


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations ingodshands!! That's amazing news! 

Good luck for yours on thursday simplymuff!!

Doggylover, I feel your pain with the bloating lol, I couldn't even do up my jeans This morning, had to wear shorts instead :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Ngodshands, fantastic news, so pleased for you!

We "announced" our news today. Its becoming impossible to hide with my growing tummy and sickness. Feel quite relieved i dont have to hide it anymore!

Speaking of the sickness, today ive actually felt a bit better and had some energy! Also eaten pretty normally and not had to constantly snack to keep the nausea away. Im not thinking its over by any stretch of the imaginaton but a few good days thrown in will get my spirits up for sure!
Took my DS for his first proper swimming lesson today, we had a lovely time together. :)


----------



## dan-o

Aww congrats on the announcement Melissabump! 

Swimming sounds fab! We are on the waiting list to join our local mum+tot swimming group, can't wait!


----------



## doggylover

n_gods_hands said:


> we got a heartbeat, fetal pole....it has been confirmed a viable pregnancy and they started all my pregnancy blood work today...genetic screening all that good stuff...I have been given a due date and was told I get to come back in three weeks to hear our babies heart beat....what a relief. I am 6 weeks and 1 day and my due date is April 29, 2013....thank you guys for all the kind words...whenever you get the page swithched over can you please add me to the front...

Wonderful news!!!! I'm so so happy for you! And I will get your date up now!

And melissasbump that's great about your announcement! It makes it easier to even have one or two people to discuss it with and offer extra support.

Goodness dan-o how amazing is your mums and tots that it has a waiting list?!

I've already planned that when baby arrives I'll go to breastfeeding group, mums and tots and baby swimming. Need to make sure I keep us both active! Plus my dad takes my nephew swimming every week so we can all go together.


----------



## maybesoon

YEAH!!! ngodshands I love hearing great news!!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay ingodshands great news!!! Whoo hooo amazing feeling isn't it!


----------



## cre8ing

I posted awhile back but no idea what page. This group is busy. How do you keep track of where you left off?

I met with my NP last week and we just talked and she drew blood. She scheduled the initial u/s for next week (as we couldn't get in this week). They said I don't have to drink water for it and just wanted to double check here if that was your experience? I am really looking forward to getting the reassurance of that u/s.

Today was busy at work and I am tired now. Gotta go do some food shopping and figure out dinner though.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey cr8ing I remember you :) it takes a lot of reading before replying here lol xx Hope all goes well at your scan xx

ngodshands im so pleased for you that it was good news xxx 

Swimming is amazing but I cant face it right swimming with my tummy like this wouldnt end well lol... I do like to swim near the end of pregnancy though.. its weightless heaven <3 

I took my kids to the beach today it was great fun but then I came home and ate a whole jar of pickled onions mm.. they were good lol.

Other than that theres not much else going on with me. Im just mega excited to get my doppler! :D


----------



## ladykara

Ngodshand- yay !! Exact thing happend to me, shows what a week can do... Very happy by this news.... Xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :) I have been keeping up with the thread but not posting because I was having some issues with bleeding and didn't want to jinx - saw a hb on internal scan at 6+1 but then had spotting which turned into bright red bleeding this past Friday. OB sent me to ER since it was after hours and there they did bloods and an ultrasound and pelvic exam. Beta was 109000+ so they did an internal ultrasound and there was baby with a heartbeat still!

Cervix was still closed too however they discovered I have a bicornuate uterus (which explains the 'unexplained' incompetent cervix in my first pregnancy). Had a follow up with my regular OB today and they did another scan - measuring 2 days ahead now and baby was wriggling around with a heartbeat of 170! (will post photo as soon as photobucket lets me upload as the site isn't working the mo) I am still in shock over the bicornuate uterus diagnosis as I had literally tons of scans last pregnancy because of the short cervix and it was never diagnosed then so it was a bit of a shock today. My water broke at 35 weeks and my son was also born with bilateral clubfoot and what I found out today explains those things as well (no room to grow properly!) Dr said that the pregnancy is looking great and baby looks perfect so far - relief!

My biggest fear, oddly, is that there is a very large chance of csection when you have a bicornuate uterus bc baby doesn't have room to turn. My son stayed head down from 20 weeks on so I am hoping that is the case with this one too! I LOVED labor the first time and when I found out I was pregnant this time my first thought was looking forward to doing it all over again! Fx'd very tightly that I can have another normal vaginal delivery again :)

Now that everything seems to be a little more stable I am hoping to post a little more here and getting to know all you ladies better :flow: I will say that running after a 16 month old while pregnant makes you a whole lot more tired than being pregnant without kids - so fx'd I get time to post between my sneaky snoozes!


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi all, just checking in...so much going on with everyone! Sory I don't post more often, but I try to keep up on reading the thread at least.

ngodshands and sweetpea - so glad to hear the positive news! 

melissabump- yay on sharing the news!

cre8ing- I did have to drink water before my u/s but that is because I was only 6+6 and I have a tilted uterus. It may be different for others. It also depends on how good the U/S machine is that is being used and if the are doing transvaginal or abdominal.

ukgirl- you will ove your doppler! I got mine last Thursday. I first heard baby's hb on Saturday-very faint but there. I did it this morning and baby's hb was chugging away the clearest I've heard it yet--must be a good sign baby is growing!

afm, my MS comes and goes as it pleases. No telling in the morning if it will be a good day or not. But I am optimistic that it will start to end soon as the first tri comes to a close. I can't wait for 2nd tri as I've heard from those pg before that it is the best tri. We told my parents this past weekend and they are thrilled. It's all my mom can do to keep from talking about it. We are telling dh's parents this weekend. Can't wait to see their reaction to the news!


----------



## cre8ing

ooSweetPea - I am glad things turned out ok.

Bjs2005 - that must feel good to tell them!

We both told out parents a week or so ago and they are thrilled. We told our siblings too but not others yet.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies! Glad to hear see some good news today!!

ingodshands... excellent! I'm glad you can relax a bit now. :hugs:

doggylover... you were right, first day went pretty well all things considered! It still amazes me that first years are only 18. I mean logically I know they are... but one of them mentioned being born in 1994... and it made me do a bit of a double take! lol

I feel exhausted! I've slept like shite the last three nights, and I'm so so hoping that now that my first day of teaching is over that I'll be able to crash long and hard tonight. I need a good nights sleep badly!

Thankfully MS has mostly stayed away the last few days, just the sore BB's still. DH and I have decided to tell our parents at 8 weeks.... so one more week to go!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Also, I'm a blueberry!! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay for the blueberry readytomum!! Xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hi all, 

I was just wondering how much water i should drink before a scan? Im feeling a bit sick again this morning and am struggling a bit :sick:


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea, nice to see you back again and I'm so glad that things have turned out well. I was saying the other day I admire anyone who is pregnant and has a lo to look after, so no wonder you don't have much time online!

cre8ing welcome back as well! I'm sure you are looking forward to your u/s, good luck for it!

Bjs2005 that's great about telling family! It's so lovely having people know and be able to talk about it openly, without watching everything you say!! I'm the same with ms. I can never tell when I'll feel sick, or how bad it will be. I'm also looking forward to second tri!

Readytomum, born in 1994?! That just seems crazy! That said our new pupils (I teach 11-16) are ALL born 2000/2001 which has totally freaked me out and made me feel ancient!!! Glad the first day went well! and yay for blueberry!

Smanderson, I've heard you are supposed to drink 2 pints of water, but I wasn't asked to for my scan so couldn't tell you for sure.

Afm, got up this morning and felt awful, but now I'm at work I feel a little better. Long may it last! I swear though I have a bump already. I don't feel bloated today, and my loosest work trousers are no longer loose! I used to be constantly pulling them up...today they felt a little tight in the car. Anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies! 

Sweet pea what a relief great news and welcome back! :) 

Doggylover I can't fit in any pre pregnancy clothes tops or trousers lol!!!! I desperately need a shopping trip! 

Cre8ting welcome back too and good luck for scan! 

As for me I've had terrible all day nausea/sickness for the last week or 2 and this morning I feel ok ...... Whoo hooo!! Isn't it funny tho you get that moment of 'oh gosh I hope bubs is ok?' I may have a sneaky listen with the Doppler later hehe


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks doggylover, just back from scan (after about a liter of water) and i measured behind what i thought and my new due date is 28th April :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Smanderson glad your scan went well! You may find out you have caught up by next scan. I was 3 days behind at 6 weeks ish then 2 weeks later I was a day ahead.


----------



## Smanderson

nimbec said:


> Smanderson glad your scan went well! You may find out you have caught up by next scan. I was 3 days behind at 6 weeks ish then 2 weeks later I was a day ahead.

Thanks Nimbec, its so confusing isn't it my next scan is at 12 weeks so i guess dates will be a bit clearer then (hopefully) :thumbup: for now we are super excited to have seen the mini blob on the screen and the lady said the heart was beating so am going to hold on to that thought for the next 6 weeks :happydance:

I feel so sick :sick: MS really kicking in


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies!! great to hear about your scan smanderson!! I can not wait for mine in october :D 

If you all think you have it bad... I have to go to a massive playcenter with my children today as I stupidly promised! yay :dohh:

I defo have a bump.. my biggest jeans no longer fit.. I have to admit I'm going to have to buy maternity wear sooner than I expected.. I'm just hoping there is only one baby in there! 2 is enough, 3 is the limit... 4 is madness (for me)!! 

I'm having a lot of cm lately I have to keep checking that I'm okay haha is anyone else experiencing this? xx


----------



## kristyrich

How is everyone?? I'm 8 weeks today!! Woohoo!! My dad finally knows I'm expecting again and I have no idea why I was stressing about telling him because he is perfectly fine with it and happy for me!! What a relief. I'm feeling so much better. Going to tell my grandparents on Friday. And then only another 4 weeks and I can tell the rest of the world, lol. Is anyone else waiting till 12 weeks to tell the good news to friends?? On another note I've been getting horrible headaches! :( it is safe to take panadol isn't it??


----------



## Smanderson

ukgirl23 said:


> good morning ladies!! great to hear about your scan smanderson!! I can not wait for mine in october :D
> 
> If you all think you have it bad... I have to go to a massive playcenter with my children today as I stupidly promised! yay :dohh:
> 
> I defo have a bump.. my biggest jeans no longer fit.. I have to admit I'm going to have to buy maternity wear sooner than I expected.. I'm just hoping there is only one baby in there! 2 is enough, 3 is the limit... 4 is madness (for me)!!
> 
> I'm having a lot of cm lately I have to keep checking that I'm okay haha is anyone else experiencing this? xx

Thanks UK girl, i have my 12 week scan in October too :happydance: when is yours? Mines on 10th :thumbup:

Poor you having to go to palaycentER with ms, hope you have a lovely time and MS calms down for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey girls,
Had anyone experience spotting following a BM in this or previous pregnancies? I called the doc last night and got an appt for 4:30p this afternoon, but I'm seriously freaking out. It's only when I BM (the strain maybe? but I'm not constipated). I'm most concerned because my sore BBs and MS seem to have disappeared in the last 2 days, and I have a dull achy tightness feeling behind my pubic bone, similar to PMS. I don't think these are good signs :(
I'll be completely devastated if I lose my rainbow baby :cry:


----------



## ukgirl23

Im not sure yet smanderson.. my first midwife appointment is on the 5th I hope it will be soon after that xx

babyhopes could it be coming from your back bit.. not the front? I hope it is just something small.. symptoms come and go all the time so try to relax xxx


----------



## theresarhuebb

hi ladies im popping in to say bye :wave: im currently mis carrying wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy!
xxx


----------



## doggylover

Smanderson, I won't change your EDD on the homepage just yet, we'll see what they say after your 12 week scan - hopefully you'll get bumped forward again! Glad it went well!

Nimbec and UKgirl, so glad to hear someone else is the same. I keep thinking "I cannot possibly have a bump yet, I'm only 9 weeks!" Most of my tops are loose, so it'sonly trousers that will be an issue for a few months (I hope!) 

Nimbec, Glad you are feeling well today, and definitely get the Doppler out! 

UKgirl good luck with the kids!! Those places are insane!

Kristyrich I'm so glad all went well with your dad! And yay for 8 weeks! We are planning on telling close family around 13 weeks (grandparents, uncles etc as immediate family all know!) but will hold off on friends for as long as possible.

Babyhopes, I really hope that your spotting isn't serious :hugs: such a scary time. Let us know how you get on later, I'll be thinking about you.

Theresa, :hugs: times a million. I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Lots of love your way.


----------



## nimbec

Theresa I'm so sorry massive hugs to you!!!!! 

Babyhopes fx all ok for you!!!!

Hehe well I got the Doppler out and said good morning to my lil bean then recorded it an sent to my oh in work and my mum saying 'baby says good morning!' it's soooo nice to hear the hb!!!! 

Well I'm off to work soon I'm teaching 1.30hrs away for 2.5 hrs then driving back plsssss stay away sickness!!!


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks doggylover, cant wait for next scan :happydance: its gonna be a long 5 weeks :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Managed to grab my phone and record my LO's HB on the doppler!!!

Still can't believe i've found it so early!!!

Linky:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1166889-heartbeat-doppler-7w.html


----------



## dan-o

Theresa, I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Kristy- yay for 8 weeks and feeling comfortable telling family! 
I'm pretty sure paracetamol is fine occasionally :) hope the headache goes soon!

Babyhopes - I've heard of this happening to ladies before and everything has been perfect with the baby. Hopefully you will get a little scan for reassurance tho!


Smanderson- congrats on the scan hun! Bet your edd changes again tho lol!!

Ukgirl- hope you have a nice day at the play centre!
Regarding cm, yes ive had that too! Unnerves me sometimes!

Nimbec, dopplers are so addictive aren't they lol! Best invention ever! Had mine out again this morning so I could record it :p


----------



## nimbec

Dano 7wks Blimey!!! That's really early!! I recorded mine too today :) keep playing it over and over hehe!


----------



## dan-o

Me too, might stop pestering the baby for a few days now lol x


----------



## liams_mom

Going in for my scan tomorrow! Bringing my household with me; big brother, daddy, and nana :) I'm excited since this should make it a little more real for all of us. According to FF, "if I concieved this cycle" my EDD is April 18, but all other tickers put me at 4/20. LoL Also hoping to go in tomorrow and find that one of my twins has vanished as expected. I feel odd saying this, but I really don't think I could handle TWO newborns. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## dan-o

Very exciting! Good luck for tomorrow Liam's mum!!


----------



## maybesoon

liams_mom said:


> Going in for my scan tomorrow! Bringing my household with me; big brother, daddy, and nana :) I'm excited since this should make it a little more real for all of us. According to FF, "if I concieved this cycle" my EDD is April 18, but all other tickers put me at 4/20. LoL Also hoping to go in tomorrow and find that one of my twins has vanished as expected. I feel odd saying this, but I really don't think I could handle TWO newborns. We'll see tomorrow.

How exciting! Best of Luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Theresa I'm so sorry for your loss hun, sending big hugs your way xxxxx :( 

Dan-o your video is lovely xx 

kirsty, you can take paracetamol but not aspirin or ibuprofen xx 

liams-mom good luck for your scan, fingers crossed for 1 healthy little bean in there xx 

as for me, I survived the play center, however I have been suffering badly with constipation for weeks, we get 20 minutes away from home and guess what.. I need to go... haha.. typical!! 

Im not looking forward to the school run tomorrow, I have to take DD o the doctors after too because she's been complaining of chest pains :/ Hopefully it isnt anything major


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Hmmm, yes. Considering I'm sitting here at work in my unbuttoned hair-tie-rigged pants, yes, I'd say I'm feeling the same as you. :haha: I looked desperately for my belly band this morning. I can't find the stupid thing. I think I'm going to run to the store on my lunch break to buy a new one. I needed a new one anyway.

nimbec -- I'm noticing my nausea starting to subside ever so slightly. Seems like I have a tad more time each day when I'm not feeling like puking. Though, unlike you, I'm finding I'm not having worries about it subsiding at all. :haha: It's been around for nearly 4 weeks now and I'm SO READY for it to be gone. Hoping it goes completely sooner than with dd. It stuck around here and there until 14 weeks with her.

ukgirl -- Break out the belly band!! I'm about to. :haha: I've been seriously thinking about it for nearly 3 weeks now, haha. Glad I made it to 9 weeks at least. :blush: Yes, I'm having the cm trickle as well and I do panic a little every time.

BabyHopes -- I think it's easy to pop a little blood vessle when you stain, even a little. Being pregnant increases your blood volume and pressure (usually), so I think it's a pretty common thing to happen. :hugs: Hope you get some peace of mind today.

theresarhuebb -- :hugs: I'm so sorry.

liams_mom -- If you go by O date instead of LMP, the tickers will work. I just adjusted my LMP to match my O date (had to push my lmp back 5 days from the 10th to the 5th as I ovulated really early that cycle!). :thumbup: I even lied to my OB about my lmp date and what do know, baby was measuring spot on the date I gave. Baby would've been measuring 5 days ahead if I had given them my actual lmp date.
I can't believe how much I'm showing right now. I'm pretty chubby and I carried my daughter quite small (I was obviously showing to me and people who know me well by 20 weeks but some people I worked with didn't notice until 32-33 weeks! :dohh:). There's a pregnant woman at work way bigger at 5 months than I was at 41 weeks! :haha: So afraid I'm going to have a massive belly this time. I moaned enough about it with dd. Not sure what I'll do if I get as big as most women this time. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

lol littlespy.. I'm trying to get to 12 weeks but I think I will have to bust that band out next week lol.. the cm is not fun!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> lol littlespy.. I'm trying to get to 12 weeks but I think I will have to bust that band out next week lol.. the cm is not fun!

I'm now at 6w1d & I started getting the cm yesterday! Oh MY I just about freaked at first! But thanks to you ladies posting about it I know it's pretty normal afterall!!!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hello all April mommies.. I can finally say I have a better EDD. Went for my scan yesterday and saw our little peanut and heard the heartbeat for the first time ever. What an AMAZING feeling. I cried! lol:dohh:
We are beyond ecstatic and can't wait to watch this little bundle of joy grow inside. 
I am about 7 weeks and due on or around April 21, 2013 :D


----------



## doggylover

Sweet angel that's great news!! Congrats!

Liamsmom good luck for tomorrow!

Afm....exhaustion. Total exhaustion. Mix of first week back at school with then kids in and this energy sucker I'm growing!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

doggylover said:


> Sweet angel that's great news!! Congrats!
> 
> Liamsmom good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Afm....exhaustion. Total exhaustion. Mix of first week back at school with then kids in and this energy sucker I'm growing!!

Thanks hun... H&H 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

dan-o said:


> Kristy- yay for 8 weeks and feeling comfortable telling family!
> I'm pretty sure paracetamol is fine occasionally :) hope the headache goes soon!
> 
> Babyhopes - I've heard of this happening to ladies before and everything has been perfect with the baby. Hopefully you will get a little scan for reassurance tho!
> 
> 
> Smanderson- congrats on the scan hun! Bet your edd changes again tho lol!!
> 
> Ukgirl- hope you have a nice day at the play centre!
> Regarding cm, yes ive had that too! Unnerves me sometimes!
> 
> Nimbec, dopplers are so addictive aren't they lol! Best invention ever! Had mine out again this morning so I could record it :p

LOL Dano your pros right :haha: am so happy to know there really is a bean in there and its heart is beating :cloud9:

What doplers do you think are best? Im so tempted after your recording Nimbec and knowing how happy it has made me just knowing there is a heartbeat i would probs cry hearing it :blush:


----------



## Jenn76

Hey guys! Been a while since I have been in here. Had trouble finding the group, WTF? Anyway finally found you guys. Congrats to all the new April Mommies. So sorry to hear we have had a few more MC's. :cry: I hope everyone is doing well. I've been experiencing lovely all day sickness. I guess it is a good sign but it's so hard to eat when you feel so nauseous. I'm taking diclectin now and all seems good. Anyway I just returned from my first ultrasound and it went great. It's twins! Both babies looked great and had strong little hearts beating. DH and I are super excited.


----------



## n_gods_hands

Jen76- I know what you mean about it being so hard to eat...well my problem is drinking..i'm only 6 weeks and I feel like I have to choke my water or vegetable juice down...I have to make myself eat because I have completly lost my appetite...u would think that being preggers i'd be starving all the time, but complete opposite.

on another note have any of you girls road an elevator yet. OMG I realized today when I went up 10 floors on an elevator that stopped multiple times to let people off it made me sick as everything. when my feet hit the 10th floor I thought i was going to vomit. urghhh....i dreaded the ride back down...

this pregnancy is way different than my first one, I had absolutly no sickness with my daughter or hardly any cramps, now I feel like I am getting what I should have got then and some....My sickness never hits me in the morning its always mid day and lasts till i go to sleep. why they call it morning sickness is beyond me...lol...


----------



## maybesoon

Jenn76 said:


> Hey guys! Been a while since I have been in here. Had trouble finding the group, WTF? Anyway finally found you guys. Congrats to all the new April Mommies. So sorry to hear we have had a few more MC's. :cry: I hope everyone is doing well. I've been experiencing lovely all day sickness. I guess it is a good sign but it's so hard to eat when you feel so nauseous. I'm taking diclectin now and all seems good. Anyway I just returned from my first ultrasound and it went great. It's twins! Both babies looked great and had strong little hearts beating. DH and I are super excited.

OMG!!! How exciting!!! Great to hear both babies are doing well!!! 

The all day sickness... ugh... I've got that right now also. I have lost 2 pounds since I've been pregnant! It's really starting to scare me. I'm nauseous all day every day. Just the thought of food makes me gag!


----------



## maybesoon

n_gods_hands said:


> Jen76- I know what you mean about it being so hard to eat...well my problem is drinking..i'm only 6 weeks and I feel like I have to choke my water or vegetable juice down...I have to make myself eat because I have completly lost my appetite...u would think that being preggers i'd be starving all the time, but complete opposite.
> 
> on another note have any of you girls road an elevator yet. OMG I realized today when I went up 10 floors on an elevator that stopped multiple times to let people off it made me sick as everything. when my feet hit the 10th floor I thought i was going to vomit. urghhh....i dreaded the ride back down...
> 
> this pregnancy is way different than my first one, I had absolutly no sickness with my daughter or hardly any cramps, now I feel like I am getting what I should have got then and some....My sickness never hits me in the morning its always mid day and lasts till i go to sleep. why they call it morning sickness is beyond me...lol...

ngodshands.... Sounds exactly what I'm doing. I get nauseous mid morning & gag all stinking day long until I go to bed. Food... oh no, I don't want any part of it. Smells are the worst, not just 1 or 2 it's just about everything, food, perfume, food everything. I sure hope this doesn't last long.


----------



## Bitsysarah

I have ms all day, but the only thing that eases it is eating...is that normal? I need to lose weight not put on :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh whoa jenn!!! Congrats on your twins! That is so exciting!

I'm the same with the gagging Maybesoon, it's unreal. Even the thought of stuff (the dishwasher?!) makes me retch. Horrible. I can't stand our kitchen, especially the bin, fridge and dishwasher.


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations Jenn!! xx


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover, what about the bathroom? One of the worsts for me is the smell of urine in the bathroom at work! I have NEVER noticed it before in the 6 years I have worked here, but the week before I got my BFP I noticed our bathroom at work smelled like urine. Now I smell it ever single time I go to the bathroom. And at home, my 4yr old step-son wears pull-ups at night, my DH has to put them in a bag & take them out to the dumpster every morning. I can't handle them in the bathroom trash I instantly gag & lose my stuff!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Ugh noo that is bad! Luckily I am bleaching the crap out of our toilets, and cleaning products are one of the smells I actually find settles my stomach! And our toilet at work is very clean, thank heavens! So not a problem for me, thank goodness!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just back from work I'm shattered!!! BUT I plucked up courage and told my biggest client (I'm a dressage trainer/rider) I was super worried about loosing them but they were amazing!! Phew!! And breathe! My sickness has stayed away today it's so nice to get a days relief well I had the odd wave but nothing serious. 

Congrats on scans and good news everyone sorry in not answering everyone in falling asleep on sofa as I type!! 

Dano yes doppler is seriously addictive. Msanderson mine is a sonoline b Doppler and picked up hb at 9 weeks I'd def recommend it 100% 

Night all


----------



## Jenn76

N_gods_hands: I have to ride the elevator at work daily and depending on the elevator it does make me nauseous. I haven't been drinking enough either, I feel so bloated. I hope second tri is better.

Maybesoon: I have lost 10lbs since I found out I was pregnant, mind you I did IVF and gained 15lbs from the meds. I'm still bloated from it and my ovaries are huge so I am expecting to lose some more weight as that calms down. 

Bitsysarah: Having food in you is supposed to help combat MS, It's great that you are able to eat. I definitely don't need to gain weight either, I wish I had made a better effort to lose weight before getting preggo.

So funny how much we change with pregnancy. I had to switch to non scented deodorant because it was making me sick. The smell of the garbage is awful. Cat food makes me want to hurl. My poor DH keeps trying to snack while we watch TV and I keep making him go to the other room.


----------



## cre8ing

I am glad that others have CM too. I had assumed it was normal and didn't think twice about it but the reassurance is good. 

I feel like I have a tiny bump now. I can tell it's there. In a way I am fortunate to have lost 15 lbs. in the past 6 months so most of my pants are too big. I am hoping that buffers ppl noticing as my belly does grow. I was gonna look into how I could make some bellybands.


----------



## maybesoon

Jenn76 said:


> N_gods_hands: I have to ride the elevator at work daily and depending on the elevator it does make me nauseous. I haven't been drinking enough either, I feel so bloated. I hope second tri is better.
> 
> Maybesoon: I have lost 10lbs since I found out I was pregnant, mind you I did IVF and gained 15lbs from the meds. I'm still bloated from it and my ovaries are huge so I am expecting to lose some more weight as that calms down.
> 
> Bitsysarah: Having food in you is supposed to help combat MS, It's great that you are able to eat. I definitely don't need to gain weight either, I wish I had made a better effort to lose weight before getting preggo.
> 
> So funny how much we change with pregnancy. I had to switch to non scented deodorant because it was making me sick. The smell of the garbage is awful. Cat food makes me want to hurl. My poor DH keeps trying to snack while we watch TV and I keep making him go to the other room.


:rofl: I am so sorry, but I'm kinda happy to hear I'm not the only one like this!!! I also had to change deodorant! I can't stand the smell of the dishwasher while it's working. My DH has to run it before I get home from work! This past weekend some people a few houses down the block were re-roofing their house.... OMG the smell of tar had me living over the toilet...

My problem with losing weight is I just don't have it to lose.... I was already bordering the underweight line as it was before getting pregnant. It worries me that since I'm not really able to get food to my mouth let alone swallow it I will lose too much weight & my little bean isn't getting the nutrients he/she needs....

I'm just trying to not worry too much until I see my doctor next week. But that still seems so far away!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

im all over the place with what makes me sick and what I love right now, it changes so frequently that I can hardly keep up. The worse thing for me is chocolate bars with peanut butter inside.. or peanut m&ms, we have an american sweet show in our area and I used to always be in there but I can not stand it now, as they put peanut butter in everything! The toilet doesn't bother me, I'm used to the smells, my kids regularly forget to flush lol. The kitchen too is fine for me as I have no choice but to cook food I dont like for the kids normally too but a lot of the items on my shopping list has changed. Deodrant for me is ok but OHs deodrant is rank it smells so spicy! And the supermarkets, I cant stand the range of smells in there either! Fish seems to give the strongest smell lol.. 

I'm glad my question about CM helped a few ladies feel better :) it always helps to ask I guess. 

anyways I hope you all sleep well :) I'm back on the school run tomorrow, wish me luck!!!

night night xx


----------



## Bjs2005

That's funny about the deodorant...I haven't had a problem with that but I cannot stand my chapstick/lip gloss! Yuck--I need a no smell kind because anything flavored or scented makes me gag!


----------



## mummyconfused

Just checking in to see how you are all going?

I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(

I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again. 

Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover

I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol


----------



## JenX

mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol

Lots of hugs to you- it will get better!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Big :hugs: mummy - I pray that you have a quick recovery and are soon baking your sticky rainbow baby. Hang in there sweets we are all thinking of you :flow:


----------



## elohcin

mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol

I am so sorry. Loss is never easy. Praying you recover soon, both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol

:hugs: prayers going your way.


----------



## elohcin

I've been getting nauseous and loosing my appetite a bit in the evenings mostly (which is also when my bloat is horrendous and uncomfortable). Though, of stinkin' course, I seem to lack an appetite for healthy stuff, but I can ALWAYS tolerate junk. Dumb.

Oh, and SPD. Ha! I was just thinking this morning, "I wonder if I'll start dealing with SPD again early this time..." and by later today I've noticed my pubic bone pop numerous times...at 7w2d! Great! I always "joke" that while I have pretty much no typical early pregnancy symptoms, I make up for it by getting the late pregnancy ones right from the start. With my 10 week loss I started getting it at 8 weeks, with my son (my last successful pregnancy) I had it full-blown by 16 weeks and with him it was SO bad later on that I could feel and hear my pubic bone popping and grinding with almost every move I made and I couldn't even get out of bed without crying. Eeew. I'm hoping my chiro can help me stay on top of it this time, and I'll use the SI brace again (even though it didn't help me much).


----------



## dan-o

mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol

Thinking of you hun :hug: xxx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> im all over the place with what makes me sick and what I love right now, it changes so frequently that I can hardly keep up. The worse thing for me is chocolate bars with peanut butter inside.. or peanut m&ms, we have an american sweet show in our area and I used to always be in there but I can not stand it now, as they put peanut butter in!x

Don't want to make you feel sick but that sweet shop sounds like my dream!mi adore peanut butter, especially in sweets!



mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol

:hugs: I am so sorry you are going through such a horrible time right now. I know this is such a cliche, but you will start to feel better. It'll take months, and you'll never ever forget, but you will start to feel better again. 

Afm...still total exhaustion.


----------



## ukgirl23

mummyconfused, you are such a strong lady I hope that if and when you are ready to try again you can have the healthy happy pregnancy you deserve.. xx 


Doggylover- peanut butter.. heave!! 


well I survived the school run... I got lost and had to do a massive detour around the whole school to find her new class but we got there in the end and MS has only just kicked in now as I got home so all good :)


----------



## doggylover

UKgirl are all your LO at school now? If so that'll be nice for you to have some time to yourself, especially when feeling sick!!


----------



## ukgirl23

My daughter started year 2 today and my son starts reception on monday.. so no peace just yet.. but i enjoy having them around its boring then they arent home lol xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Oh boy! I think it's time to start looking for some stretch top dress pants!
I put on my brown dress pants today, which used to be a little bit big before, and they're super snug. :dohh: I'm sure they'd be fine for standing up in, but I have an awfully long commute that I have to sit for and I don't see that working. So for the first time today I have had to impliment the elastic band through the button-hole. Nothing makes you feel more unprofessional than holding your pants up with an elastic. *sigh*

Second day of teaching starts today for me, today is the first real lecture, so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies! I think the poor sleeping was definitely stress related because Tuesday night after I got home, I fell asleep at 10:00pm and woke up at 8:00am, only getting up once to pee in the night. It felt soooooo good. First real sleep I had gotten in days. Last night again I slept badly, but better than before the first day. Hopefully it'll just keep getting better till I sleep normally the night before class!

Hope you ladies are all feeling good today! :flower::flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Mummyconfused, you are still in my thoughts and prayers. Really hope you feel better soon and you dont give up on your journey xx

Readytomum, good luck today! Ive not slept well the last couple of nights either ,a lot on my mind, i get married 2 weeks today yikes! 

Doggylover, i agree with you peanut butter chocolate rocks! My fave are Reeces Pieces lol

AFM, Still sick... getting boring arent i lol
We are gonna try a short bike ride this afternoon to get a bit of fresh air and take DS down to the river to feed the ducks as its such a nice day. Am so rock and roll these days lol
Oh tried out the doppler last night.. couldnt find the hb though :(


----------



## Jenn76

mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol

Mummy I am sorry to hear what you went through, it's everyone's worst nightmare. FX that you find yourself getting a BFP again soon! :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol


:hugs: to you mummy.... My thoughts & prayers are with you. Thank you for checking in on us. I can't imagine how hard it must be. I'll be praying you heal up quickly & have a little sticky bean growing in no time. :hugs:


----------



## chig

mummyconfused - I hope you are healing. I know how hard it is to have a loss. I am praying for a quick recovery so that you can start ttc soon.
Sending you a big :hugs: your way.


----------



## Bjs2005

Ladies, I need your help. I posted this in a thread on first tri, but thought maybe you ladies might be able to help out as well...

First off I know you guys are going to say I should stop temping because it just worries me. I have been temping and am just going to do it throughout the first trimester. the book taking charge of your fertility says if your temp starts to go low that could mean miscarriage. I have tried not to worry about it because it's had its ups and downs...but seriously if you look at my temperature chart it is obviously on a decline and I'm a little worried and I just want to know what you ladies think for those that have temped. I'vehad no cramping or bleeding, just the declining of my temps. My main question is, Should I be on a progesterone supplement?

Ps- a little more info, I have a Doppler and found baby's hb this morning, but it was harder to find and more faint than before, but still there. My next scan isn't until next week on the 13.

Also, fertility friend put the cover line on my chart as around 97.1 but I think it should be closer 97.3 or 4...


----------



## nimbec

Mommy hey thanks for popping in and i'm so very sorry you are having a hard time. sending you massive hugs!!!!!!

BJS try not to worry! about this time the placenta starts to take over for baby so progesterone drops hence prob why your temp has dropped. Although if you are worried spk to your doctor or midwiffe. I hope all is ok and i would recomend to stop temping - i did as it was driving me crazy!! 

As for me ive had another day of not feeling toooooo sick whooo hoo! Its just hitting me now but omg that is far far better than 24/7 sickness! 

hope everyone is ok....i'm waiting for oh to come home and i think we'll have a sneaky listen to our baby ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

I hope all is ok bjs.. if you found a hb then that is a good sign :) 

Ive just got back from the docs with dd.. she was having chest pains and issues breathing, she has reflux which is great news because I was imagining the worst lol.. so yeh Im happy now :)


----------



## theresarhuebb

mummyconfused said:


> Just checking in to see how you are all going?
> 
> I get very emotional checking in here for the first time :(
> 
> I had a d&c on Friday and still bleeding. Hoping we can start TTC again soon. But not sure I could go through this again.
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping this page going doggylover
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, but still devastated and jealous ;) lol

im with you hun, i mis carried tuesday mines going naturally. still have load of tissue to come out and a rescan on 19th make sure all is gone! sending you huge :hugs: hope to see us both back here soon! tc xxx


----------



## theresarhuebb

thank you ladies for your replies and kind words! was confirmed today by internal scan. babys gone :'( hope to be back soon good luck everyone xx


----------



## elohcin

Is anyone else still "secretly" pregnant? I am not a fan of the idea of repeating the "un-telling" process once again, so we wanted to wait to announce. I thought that maybe after my ultrasound at 6w3d we might consider telling based on the results, but the more I wait, the better I feel about CONTINUING to wait. 

Most of my family and friends will be really supportive and happy, especially with all my losses and them knowing how much I want more children, but at the same time I know a number of them think that after my last 5 consecutive losses (ending with the removal of my tube), that it was my sign to stop getting pregnant. So THAT is something I'm not looking forward to dealing with...you know, people won't say anything, but you can tell when they are thinking it. (at least that one kind of overpowers the number of children I have/want now...)

But at this point (7w3d), especially knowing I will likely lose the bloat in a week or two (as it's happened that way with all my other pregnancies), I'm thinking I could keep going for weeks without telling. It sort of makes me sad that I have no urge to share the news anymore (kinda feel ripped of that it has been ruined for me), but at the same time it's kind of relieving. I would really like to pick up the HB on my doppler first and then may be a week or so after that I'll consider. And it'll be our own children first, obviously, and we'll probably let them share the news. (I have a "Big Brother" shirt for my son that he never got to use with our last 2 babies we lost, so if it still fits him we might try that....only, knowing my family, it might take 5 visits with the shirt on before anyone catches it! LOL)

I know most people want others to know early on for the support if they lose the baby, but I've found it doesn't always work out that way (especially repeatedly, and especially if people around you have never lost a baby), and so I don't want to rely on that. We would likely say something if I lost the baby later on even if we hadn't told anyone yet, but like I said, I do not welcome the opinions that would come with it.


----------



## maybesoon

theresarhuebb said:


> thank you ladies for your replies and kind words! was confirmed today by internal scan. babys gone :'( hope to be back soon good luck everyone xx


:hugs: I know words can't help you through the pain you are going through right now, you are in my thoughts and prayers. And I hope to see you back in no time with a sticky little bean. 

In the mean time, take care of yourself during your healing process.


----------



## elohcin

theresarhuebb said:


> thank you ladies for your replies and kind words! was confirmed today by internal scan. babys gone :'( hope to be back soon good luck everyone xx

I didn't see this. I am so sorry. :(


----------



## JenX

elohcin said:


> Is anyone else still "secretly" pregnant? I am not a fan of the idea of repeating the "un-telling" process once again, so we wanted to wait to announce. I thought that maybe after my ultrasound at 6w3d we might consider telling based on the results, but the more I wait, the better I feel about CONTINUING to wait.
> 
> Most of my family and friends will be really supportive and happy, especially with all my losses and them knowing how much I want more children, but at the same time I know a number of them think that after my last 5 consecutive losses (ending with the removal of my tube), that it was my sign to stop getting pregnant. So THAT is something I'm not looking forward to dealing with...you know, people won't say anything, but you can tell when they are thinking it. (at least that one kind of overpowers the number of children I have/want now...)
> 
> But at this point (7w3d), especially knowing I will likely lose the bloat in a week or two (as it's happened that way with all my other pregnancies), I'm thinking I could keep going for weeks without telling. It sort of makes me sad that I have no urge to share the news anymore (kinda feel ripped of that it has been ruined for me), but at the same time it's kind of relieving. I would really like to pick up the HB on my doppler first and then may be a week or so after that I'll consider. And it'll be our own children first, obviously, and we'll probably let them share the news. (I have a "Big Brother" shirt for my son that he never got to use with our last 2 babies we lost, so if it still fits him we might try that....only, knowing my family, it might take 5 visits with the shirt on before anyone catches it! LOL)
> 
> I know most people want others to know early on for the support if they lose the baby, but I've found it doesn't always work out that way (especially repeatedly, and especially if people around you have never lost a baby), and so I don't want to rely on that. We would likely say something if I lost the baby later on even if we hadn't told anyone yet, but like I said, I do not welcome the opinions that would come with it.

Yes, after 2 losses I am still secretly pregnant too. Only people that know are my husband and my Reproductive Endocrinologist & staff. Not sure when I'll feel comfortable sharing- if I make it that far. Have another scan scheduled for tomorrow, so fingers crossed.

My thoughts are with all of you who have lost your little ones. I know just how hard it is and wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## chig

I have my first actual appointment with the doctor tomorrow and I am so nervous. They are going to do another scan to listen for a heartbeat and do a measurement to see how well the baby is growing from my last scan that I had at 4w+3d...I will be 6w+6d tomorrow. My symptoms include sore boobs, hunger, nausea and tiredness. I am praying that it is a good sign to have the symptoms and that I will get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow morning.

I am still very cautious about getting too excited about the pregnancy as I know I could still have a miscarriage. I really don't want another loss...Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## elohcin

chig said:


> I am still very cautious about getting too excited about the pregnancy as I know I could still have a miscarriage. I really don't want another loss...Keep me in your prayers.

I understand. I feel like there is no "out of the woods" for me. Praying all is well at your appointment, and that you get the peace and reassurance that you need!


----------



## melissasbump

Elohcin, i understand completly why you are reluctant to tell about your pregnancy yet given your history, it must be really difficult for you:hugs: 

Teresa, so sorry to hear about your loss, there are no words..:hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

So a week from right now I will be at my obgyn's for my ultrasound to hopefully hear my little bean's heartbeat. I can't even begin to explain how excited, scared, nervous I am. 14 years ago on September 22nd, I lost my only other pregnancy (twins) at 7weeks. It was without a doubt the hardest thing I have ever had to face. My Mom is a twin & for as long as I can remember, I have always said I wanted twins.

I have wanted a baby for so long since that day. Can't count the number of times I have said "I'm not greedy, I won't even ask for twins, just one healthy baby, just one". Now I'm pregnant at 6w2d and as the 7w mark approaches I get more and more scared. I'm so afraid I will get to the doctor next Thursday & there won't be a heartbeat. 

In my head & heart I know worrying about losing my baby isn't healthy & doesn't help anything, but I just can't put this out of my mind. I know my doctor has told me over & over that my miscarriage happened when I was only 22 years old, my body was still very immature at the time and even though I'm now 36, I'm healthy & there is no reason to stress about this (so much easier said than done).... I'm hoping that once I'm past the 7wk mark I won't worry as much.... But I'm afraid that won't be true!!!!

Best of Luck to everyone having scans tomorrow!


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomum-- I'm right there with you with a hair tie holding up my fat pants today. :haha: I frantically searched for my belly band yesterday morning but I think I probably threw it away after my last pregnancy (which was good judgment as it was very ratty after being worn nearly every day for like 30 weeks :haha:). So, I ordered a new one yesterday. Hopefully I'll have it for next week.

melissasbump -- Feeding the ducks? Wow. Hardcore. :haha: :winkwink:

mummyconfused -- Thanks for checking in on us. :hugs:

bjs -- You're so far along at this point, I'd think your placenta is taking over progesterone production. My understanding is lots of people who do take a progesterone supplement only take it through 8 weeks and I've not known someone personally (or on b&b) to take it longer than 12 weeks). So, knowing that, I kind of think that's not something you should worry about (but of course, I'm no doctor; just going by what I know from others who have had the supplements). :thumbup: Baby moves around in your uterus. Sometimes the heartbeat is going to be louder than other times. :flower:

theresarhuebb -- :hugs:

6 weeks until our gender ultrasound! Yes, I'm counting down already. :haha:


----------



## elohcin

I take progesterone until 13 weeks. :) That's my comfort level though. But it's definitely true, the placenta does begin taking over around 9-10 weeks (and has usually put the corpus luteum out of business by 13-14 weeks), so there will be a shift in things. That said, I have always noticed my pregnancy charts (I, too, chart for a while into pregnancy) to be totally whacko, totally "bad" charts compared to my non-pg ones. My temps are all over the place with pg.


----------



## simplymuff

Just came back from the ob gyn and I am extremely happy to say that we saw our little beans heart beat! What an amazing moment. I was so extremely worried because I have had really no pregnancy symptoms... But the doctor assured me that it's normal and that some women dont ever get any symptoms. We will have another ultrasound in three weeks. :) hope all of u are doing well. 

For those of you who have experienced losses my heart goes out to you. Can not imagine what you are going through... But hoping you have the strength to get through and start trying again soon!


----------



## elohcin

What kind of birth are you all hoping for?

I would loooooove another unassisted homebirth. I'm still figuring some stuff out with this pregnancy having followed 5 consecutive losses (and having a likely cause), but it isn't likely to effect birth so Lord-willing I'd love for a UC to work out again. I have no desire to birth in a hospital (just having to fight for pretty much everything I want and know that is important to me/baby....which is pretty much opposite of standard maternity care in a hospital), but I will make it work it I absolutely have to. Just don't want to go that route if it's not necessary. Plus, giving up the comfort of home definitely removes a lot of the peace in laboring for me, which changes thing a lot. (because comfort is huge in healthy, successful birth, so, yeah....)


----------



## elohcin

simplymuff said:


> Just came back from the ob gyn and I am extremely happy to say that we saw our little beans heart beat! What an amazing moment. I was so extremely worried because I have had really no pregnancy symptoms... But the doctor assured me that it's normal and that some women dont ever get any symptoms. We will have another ultrasound in three weeks. :) hope all of u are doing well.
> 
> For those of you who have experienced losses my heart goes out to you. Can not imagine what you are going through... But hoping you have the strength to get through and start trying again soon!

Congrats on the heartbeat! There is really nothing else like it in this life, is there??!?!?

(I get few to no symptoms with all of my pregnancies :) I have had MORE symptoms with some of my losses than I have with my successful pregnancies!)


----------



## maybesoon

simplymuff said:


> Just came back from the ob gyn and I am extremely happy to say that we saw our little beans heart beat! What an amazing moment. I was so extremely worried because I have had really no pregnancy symptoms... But the doctor assured me that it's normal and that some women dont ever get any symptoms. We will have another ultrasound in three weeks. :) hope all of u are doing well.
> 
> For those of you who have experienced losses my heart goes out to you. Can not imagine what you are going through... But hoping you have the strength to get through and start trying again soon!

Woohooo!!! Congrats!


----------



## chig

simplymuff said:


> Just came back from the ob gyn and I am extremely happy to say that we saw our little beans heart beat! What an amazing moment. I was so extremely worried because I have had really no pregnancy symptoms... But the doctor assured me that it's normal and that some women dont ever get any symptoms. We will have another ultrasound in three weeks. :) hope all of u are doing well.
> 
> For those of you who have experienced losses my heart goes out to you. Can not imagine what you are going through... But hoping you have the strength to get through and start trying again soon!

Yaaayyyyy on the heartbeat!!!! I hoping for that feeling tomorrow when I go in for my appointment. Just out of curiosity did they tell you what the heart rate was?


----------



## maybesoon

UGH! We now have had 4 people where I live confirmed to have the West Nile Virus....


----------



## elohcin

maybesoon said:


> UGH! We now have had 4 people where I live confirmed to have the West Nile Virus....

We have it all over here, too. Actually, my neighbor across the road has it (and his wife had it a couple years ago). I'm not too concerned, though. Vitamin C is the most effective treatment (IV if possible) and while we do what we can to avoid bites, we live on a farm and only have so much control over it, so we all just try to stay healthy as it is.

Though I did have a dream last week that I was doing the weirdest stuff and then I was thinking in the back of my mind (during the dream), I have West Nile! lol


----------



## doggylover

Simplymuff yay for heartbeat!!

Ladies talking about being "secretly pregnant" my previous loss actually pushed us in the other direction and we told our families at 7 weeks as we wanted their support just in case the worst happened again. Just parents and siblings mind you, people we decided we would have told anyway if I did mc again.

Ugh I am once more exhausted! And have to get up at 4.45am tomorrow to take dh to the airport. And a full day of teaching....waaaaaa!!


----------



## kealz194

To all the ladies with losses, sorry to hear about your loss. I can only imagine the pain you must be going through but am amazed at how strong your staying x. Today was my first day or morning sickness :( not awful yet but been sick few times. Which is not easy with a curious 14 month old wanting to know why you have your head down the toilet lol! Can't wait for my scan on the 3 rd oct! So looking forward to seeing my lil ones heartbeat! Hope every one is doing well otherwise xxx


----------



## hockey24

I hate to add bad news to such a great thread but we miscarried last week so thought I should update the front page of the thread. :angel:

Back to square 1 and hope to be back in the 1st trimester groups by year-end!! :happydance:

For everyone else - keeps those babies sticking!! :dust::dust:


----------



## kealz194

hockey24 said:


> I hate to add bad news to such a great thread but we miscarried last week so thought I should update the front page of the thread. :angel:
> 
> Back to square 1 and hope to be back in the 1st trimester groups by year-end!! :happydance:
> 
> For everyone else - keeps those babies sticking!! :dust::dust:

Sorry to hear that hockey :( I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Thinking of u x


----------



## nimbec

So sorry to hear about the losses :( 

Doggylover Blimey that's going to be a long day!! Good luck!! 

I totally agree hearing hb is AMAZING!!! I had a listen to our baby again tonight :) he/she is moving up now they are right on my knicker line eeek!! 

Still struggling with constipation it's really awful grrrr but sickness is much much better! 

How's everyone getting on? I'm really struggling to manage everyday life.... No energy, nausea & generally feeling ugh but I wouldn't swap it for the world!!!


----------



## cre8ing

mommyconfused - so sorry for your loss.

Bjs- does TCOYF encourage you to keep temping through the 1st trimester? I don't remember reading that. And I thought temps could be pretty sporadic at times which can cause undue worry. I stopped temping when I got my BFP. The week before I had 2 days of temp drop and was surprised when AF did not show as it is always a sure sign for me. I just figured pregnancy was changing things.

theresarhuebb - also sorry for your loss.

hockey - sorry for your loss.

Nothing new here. A bit tired but less so than yesterday. Still not motivated to do much but trying to keep eating healthy. I have been thinking about a candy bar though. I just need to get one.


----------



## simplymuff

chig said:


> simplymuff said:
> 
> 
> Just came back from the ob gyn and I am extremely happy to say that we saw our little beans heart beat! What an amazing moment. I was so extremely worried because I have had really no pregnancy symptoms... But the doctor assured me that it's normal and that some women dont ever get any symptoms. We will have another ultrasound in three weeks. :) hope all of u are doing well.
> 
> For those of you who have experienced losses my heart goes out to you. Can not imagine what you are going through... But hoping you have the strength to get through and start trying again soon!
> 
> Yaaayyyyy on the heartbeat!!!! I hoping for that feeling tomorrow when I go in for my appointment. Just out of curiosity did they tell you what the heart rate was?Click to expand...

They didn't tell me what the heart rate was and it wasn't on the picture he gave me :( I am regretting not having asked that while I was at the doctors
office. I go again in three weeks to make sure we are still making progress... So hopefully will get to ask about the heart beat then. 

I hope Tom gives you great news and that everything goes well!


----------



## simplymuff

hockey24 said:


> I hate to add bad news to such a great thread but we miscarried last week so thought I should update the front page of the thread. :angel:
> 
> Back to square 1 and hope to be back in the 1st trimester groups by year-end!! :happydance:
> 
> For everyone else - keeps those babies sticking!! :dust::dust:

So sorry to hear :( big hugs to u!


----------



## ReadytoMum

theresarhuebb - So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

hockey - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss as well. :hugs:

Best wishes to your both ladies, and hopefully you'll be back in 1st Tri again soon. :flower:

Today has been a major bloat today! I mentioned this morning about my elastic band holding my button shut today, and even then it was still *not* comfortable! I think I need to look into one of those belly band things. Until this bloat goes away, I'm not sure what else I can do!

Elohcin: I'm still 'secretly' pregnant as well. We are planning to tell our parents next week at 8 weeks though. It's our first try at a baby, and we're trying to stay really positive and stress free trusting my body to do what it should. We're going to wait to tell our siblings and our grandparents till Canadian thanksgiving, which would be just shy of 12 weeks. We dont have any 'grand plans' for announcing it to the world, and it will likely happen on a case by case basis when it comes up with people.

I'm starting to get worried about how much longer I'll be able to hide it though! If this bloat doesn't go away soon people will be guessing and I won't have to tell them!! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Hockey so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:

Readytomum I am hoping my bloat goes away soon, otherwise I am going to be so uncomfortable! I struggled to get into one of my work dresses today, but now I'm in it's the loosest thing round my belly I've worn all week! May just keep it on for a good while!!

Nothin to start your morning like dry heaving into the kitchen sink!

Nimbec I am really struggling with everyday life. House is a mess, dogs are neglected, I'm going to bed at 9.30...I cannot wait until second tri!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry for your loss hockey24.. 

I had no idea what west nile virus is but we have loads of mossies atm so I'm hiding under a blanket until winter! 

MY friend is pregnant and she was telling me about how we have to have a swine flu vaccine in the second tri, she says its horrible and you have to stay for 2 hours after having it to make sure you dont have any adverse reactions. :/ eekkk

ah well I have a massive headache and I'm about to tackle the school run.. see ya!


----------



## lily28

^ I had west nile last summer from mosquito bites and it was like a mild cold, only my bones were aching and had low fever for a couple of weeks. Nothing serious. AND swine flu the summer before :( which was higher fever but I'm through it also. I'm not getting any shots exactly for this reason, I 've been through the majority of dangerous flues so I already have the antibodies, it is like having the shot.


----------



## liams_mom

Had my appointment yesterday and bean is measuring between 7w3d and 7w4d! Right on target! Info have a lovely corpus luteum cyst and a little bleed from bean burrowing so deep, but I saw the little heart and the tech was lovely and said was at a consistent 150BPM. Now I'm all hoping for the wives tale to be true. My Liam never got above 141 even early in the pregnancy. It would be lovely to give him a little sis. I have our NT screen in 4 weeks. These make me the most nervous! But I am determined to remain happy!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well today.

I didn't manage to get on much yesterday, had the virus my sons just got over, so felt pretty rough with a temp and sore tonsils. Good news is the virus has cleared me out lol (tmi lol) which is quite a relief I must say! :haha:

Had my first mw appt today, so the ball is officially rolling! 
Also had a quick listen on the Doppler before i went to check baby is still there lol!

I'm going to have a read through now, bet I've missed loads by not coming on for a day lol! X


----------



## lily28

I was at the hospital for some paper work and a resident doctor (super cute too!) gave me a free cardiogram test (ECG) I needed for the cardiologist AND my first U/S scan!!!! I saw the little bean and it looks pretty much perfect and consistent with 8weeks growth. :happydance: We were both giggling and I thanked him profusely, as it was on the sly!


----------



## simplymuff

lily28 said:


> I was at the hospital for some paper work and a resident doctor (super cute too!) gave me a free cardiogram test (ECG) I needed for the cardiologist AND my first U/S scan!!!! I saw the little bean and it looks pretty much perfect and consistent with 8weeks growth. :happydance: We were both giggling and I thanked him profusely, as it was on the sly!

That great news!!! Lucky you to get a free ECG and Sono!! Glad it went so well!! :)


----------



## simplymuff

For those of you who have dopplers could you suggest a good one and place to buy it? How much do they cost? I would love to be able to listen to the little one at my own convenience.


----------



## Steph82

Good Morning Ladies,

I have a question for you...

Have any of you had any brown discharge when going to the bathroom? I woke up with morning and it was just ever so slightly brown. Went to the gym and worked out. When I got home, I used the doppler to check on the bean. Found the HB right away and it sounded strong. Then I went to the bathroom at work and again, brown cm when wiping!! 

TMI but last night, OH and I were going to DTD but I just took care of him and then didn't I feel like it anymore lol. Could that have loosened up any old blood? Or could I have pushed to hard with the doppler??

I do push down with the doppler, but not to the point of pain. :shrug:

I am waiting to go to the bathroom again and check... if there is more brown, I will call the doc... but I was hoping that you guys have some insight...


----------



## LittleSpy

Dtd can definitely cause bleeding. I had it around 9-10 weeks with dd.

We haven't dtd so far with this one (poor hubby :haha:) because I haven't felt like it _at all._


----------



## Steph82

I figured DTD could, but we actually never did (havnt in a week)... so i'm confused and concerned


----------



## lily28

simplymuff said:


> That great news!!! Lucky you to get a free ECG and Sono!! Glad it went so well!! :)

Yes very lucky, but I hardly had any other tests up until now (only a pap smear that I still wait for results). Very hard to get any appointments in the University hospital :growlmad: He might felt sorry for me or he might wanted a quiet break from the hospital craziness today. It doesn't matter it meant so much to me, I will never forget this kindness <3 I got no printed pictures though.

Sorry I know nothing about dopplers, I hope someone else can answer this question, I've seen many threads with this subject, ladies in other trimesters know better :thumbup:



Steph82 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have a question for you...
> 
> Have any of you had any brown discharge when going to the bathroom? I woke up with morning and it was just ever so slightly brown. Went to the gym and worked out. When I got home, I used the doppler to check on the bean. Found the HB right away and it sounded strong. Then I went to the bathroom at work and again, brown cm when wiping!!
> 
> TMI but last night, OH and I were going to DTD but I just took care of him and then didn't I feel like it anymore lol. Could that have loosened up any old blood? Or could I have pushed to hard with the doppler??
> 
> I do push down with the doppler, but not to the point of pain. :shrug:
> 
> I am waiting to go to the bathroom again and check... if there is more brown, I will call the doc... but I was hoping that you guys have some insight...

Brown discharge is normal as far as I know, it is red blood like a period that should worry you. Best of luck!:winkwink:


----------



## Steph82

simplymuff said:


> For those of you who have dopplers could you suggest a good one and place to buy it? How much do they cost? I would love to be able to listen to the little one at my own convenience.


I have the AngelSound doppler that I ordered on ebay for $28. I was able to find the HB at 9w4d (after about 20min of searching). Once I found it once, I have no problem finiding it now, since I know where is bean likes to hang out. I will say, it is great for the price but the ones with the wand seem so much easier to use (easier to move around and have digital display). 

With the Angelsound, I have to count the HB in a minute and estimate the HB around 170. 

If you don't mind spending the extra money, get a better one... but the cheap one is def just as functional (Just less user friendly).


----------



## Mommyx1311

Well ladies, I'm officially out. Betas dropped and started bleeding and cramping. Good luck to all x


----------



## ukgirl23

so sorry to hear it mommy xxx sending big hugs xxx


----------



## maybesoon

mommy.... I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## n_gods_hands

so sorry mommmy xxx....

SO I just spent the last 10 minute dry heaving over the toliet...not fun...I have been nauseas for a while but this was the first time I actually had to run to the bathroom. 

I know what you mean about feeling extremly bloated I popped both puttons on my work pants last night...fun times...I just got those pants just a few weeks ago....urghh...only the third time I've worn them..

I have been thinking about getting one of those heart dopplers too, what is the earliest you can find the babies heart beat on the dopplers?


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry for your losses hockey and mommy xxx :cry:


----------



## dan-o

Steph, never had it myself but have read about it many times on here and things have been fine. Hope you don't get it again!

Lily that was quite a stroke of luck, what a fab doctor! Congrats on seeing your bean too!

Simply- I have a sonoline b, I got it off eBay and it worked at 9 weeks with my last pregnancy.

Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm leaving this thread ladies, 3 times I posted here and got ignored and I try to keep up and chat with everyone, I'm sorry if you think I'm being silly or whatever. Good luck to you all and hope you all have happy healthy babies :) xx


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, sorry you got ignored hun, hope it wasn't me, I just lose track of whos said what! Its not intentional, dont leave! X :hugs:


----------



## elohcin

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm leaving this thread ladies, 3 times I posted here and got ignored and I try to keep up and chat with everyone, I'm sorry if you think I'm being silly or whatever. Good luck to you all and hope you all have happy healthy babies :) xx

My posts don't get noticed a lot either, I think it just moves too fast. Sorry you are feeling down about it. :(


----------



## dan-o

N gods hands, I would say approx 9-10 weeks onwards if you've never used one before :flower:


----------



## Steph82

alhocin, I think your right! It moves very fast. 

UKgirl23 don't leave. We are all here!! :hugs:


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm leaving this thread ladies, 3 times I posted here and got ignored and I try to keep up and chat with everyone, I'm sorry if you think I'm being silly or whatever. Good luck to you all and hope you all have happy healthy babies :) xx

Don't leave hun, I will try to look your previous posts and will answer! It is just the thread progress faster than a human can follow!:dohh:
Kisses :flower::hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 said:


> ^ I had west nile last summer from mosquito bites and it was like a mild cold, only my bones were aching and had low fever for a couple of weeks. Nothing serious. AND swine flu the summer before :( which was higher fever but I'm through it also. I'm not getting any shots exactly for this reason, I 've been through the majority of dangerous flues so I already have the antibodies, it is like having the shot.

ukgirl -- lily28's reply here was directly to you and one of your recent posts a couple pages back! :winkwink:

I'm sorry you're feeling left out. I normally try to sit down with 2 windows open and respond to everyone but I've been so slammed at work and so busy at home, I haven't had time in several days! :flower:


----------



## dan-o

While we are on the subject, I apologise to everyone for not thanking posts all the time, but usually read on my phone and it's a pain in the bum! I'm not being intentionally ignorant! X


----------



## chig

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm leaving this thread ladies, 3 times I posted here and got ignored and I try to keep up and chat with everyone, I'm sorry if you think I'm being silly or whatever. Good luck to you all and hope you all have happy healthy babies :) xx

Don't leave....Please.....:flower:


----------



## dan-o

Help I'm craving raw onions!! 

I have a feeling this will not end well :haha: :sick:


----------



## simplymuff

lily28: Wow. I can't believe that's all they have done up to know. I have had two scans, 1 check up, and 1 blood work at this point... and I am behind u. I'm sorry its taking so long... :( BUT how great was the ultrasound? :D

Steph82: Thank you, I will try searching for it. If it works then thats all I need. I know the other ones might be easier to use but as I was searching for dopplers the more expensive ones were ones that I can rent for $50 which is too much for me. Enjoy hearing your babies <3 beat. Must be incredible. 

Mommy: so sorry to hear. Sending hugs your way. 

UKgirl23: I actually usually use this forum from my phone and it makes it so difficult. And I know things get missed sometimes... I would just repost maybe and end it with some of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol but Don't GO!!! STAY!


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o said:


> Help I'm craving raw onions!!
> 
> I have a feeling this will not end well :haha: :sick:

I don't see that ending well either dano-0! :nope:

doggylover: I broke down today and bought a pair of maternity dress pants. :dohh: They were from a second hand store though, so the price tag was right, and the stretchy waist will grow with me for a while. I can also wear a belt with them though, so I can keep them nice and fitted as well. They're soooooo much more comfortable than all my other dress pants. :cloud9:

ukgirl: Don't leave! People have been replying to your posts, just not with quotations to make it more obvious. It's impossible to keep up with this thread sometimes, so don't take it personally!


----------



## Bjs2005

Mummy- so sorry to hear...:hugs:

Simplymuff- I got the sonoline b Doppler off of fetaldoppler.net. It was about $56 with free shipping and got to my house in 2 days. It was a little bit more than i wanted to spend, but now that i have it and used it to hear lo' hb, i would buy it again in a heart beat...no pun intended. :haha: I first heard the hb at 9 weeks. I have been able to pick it up every time since, though sometimes it's a bit harder than others. And it has the display to tell you baby's hr. 

Ukgirl- no need to leave! Like the others have said, it is hard to keep up with this thread and respond to every post. I don't post very often because I am at work or on my iPad but I do enjoy reading through all the posts when I have time.

Dan-o- raw onions...I know that would not end well with me! But good luck to you! :winkwink:

Sorry if I missed anyone else...

Afm, I got a blood draw yesterday for progesterone and it came back today at 22.1. My dr said if it was above 20 then I am fine, so I guess I need to stop worrying so much. :blush: Ms has not really been here the past 2 days and I am enjoying it for now...just waiting for it to come back.
We are telling dh's parents tonight...hopefully all goes well. I think they will be very excited, but we just have to let them know to keep the excitement to themselves for now until we are ready to tell everyone else.


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow. I've had almost no morning sickness today! And today is the first day I didn't take b6. Now I swear that stuff helped me at first, but now I'm wondering if it's been making me sicker. :haha::dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Sorry i dont say much more often but i do check in to see how everyone is doing. It is hard during this pregnancy to keep my crazy emotions under control. I ordered a doppler off of ebay and can't wait for it to get here!!! I have an appt on monday so i will get to hear lo hb then! I hope everyone continues to progress well!!


----------



## RomaTomato

I am going to order a Doppler after my 12 week scan :)



Wow. Sorry but I can't believe how childish women are on this forum sometimes! Waaaahh! People didn't acknowledge my posts! Omg. Grow up.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I don't post much on here, I more so lurk. It's hard to keep up on everyones posts because this is such an active forum. 
But I quietly check in  
Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## gemini0616

I'm 9 weeks today! So sore and tired all the time. I'm due on april 14th. Anyone else having cramps, sharp pains and occasional lightheadedness or dizziness? Can't wait to take the intelligender test next week! Crossed fingers for a boy! Good luck to all you along your 1st trimester with me. This is me and the fathers first so its definitely going to be an adventure.


----------



## nimbec

Morning everyone!!

Ukgirl sorry you felt left out - I think some of us are finding it hard to keep us I'm juggling work which inc 3hrs driving on either end of a full day and keeping oh happy AND trying to keep house in order so sometimes its difficult to keep up! If you ask a direct question in sure we'd answer maybe not with your name if it's 4 pages back tho. 

I'm also using my phone and you can't flick back and forwards easily. 

I can't remember who asked about doppler but my sonoline b is amazing about£45 from amazon inc gel and I found hb at 9 weeks. It's brilliant!! 

Well in shattered thank goodness it's the weekend :) sickness has stayed away for a few days so I feel a little more human! Hoping to have a relaxing day apart from the normal household duties YUK!


----------



## dan-o

Littlespy- it makes me sicker! I'm just taking folic acid for now and one of those fizzy multivitamin drink things when I can stomach it! I'll add some vitamin d once y days draw in a bit, but at the moment im getting plenty of sun :) yay for no morning sickness tho!

Ready/bjs they stayed down, but I can still taste them this morning and it's not pleasant :haha:

Momma hope you find the hb quickly when your Doppler arrives, I love mine but it can be tricky lol!! 

Hi Roma and mrsluv :flower:

Gemini, yes I'm having all te same things! The dizziness is horrid!

Nimbec, hope you have a lovely relaxing day! I've forgotten what those are like! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## dan-o

On the subject of dopplers, I was struggling to find the hb yesterday, so I tried late late last night and baby was on the opposite side to normal lol! It's running away already :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Liams mom that's great news about your scan!!! Fingers crossed for a little sister for Liam!

Dan-o, hope you are feeling better today :hugs: And UUUGGGH for raw onions! That will make you smell just LOVELY!

Lily yay for free stuff! :haha: and that's wondeful news about your scan!

Mommyx1311 :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear your sad news

Ukgirl don't leave!!! This thread just moves so quickly sometimes it's hard to keep up! STay with us!

Readytomum: glad you got some comfy trousers...i really need to get on this! But I want to wait until after my scan on Wednesday just to be safe! I agree maybe second hand for some is the way to go otherwise starting now I'll be broke from buying maternity clothes when the baby arrives!!!

Bjs2005 so pleased to hear your progestorone is up!! Hopefully you can relax a little now!!

Nimbec I'm with you - thank GOD for the weekend!!!

Afm, feeling great (well, aart from stuffing my face with breakfast - I'm staying at my parents as dh is away this weekend, and got a little over excited at what my mum had bought me!!!) but just sooo tired!!!


----------



## TeAmo

hi girls, hope you are all well...

ive still not seen a midwife! It was meant to be last week but they called and cancelled as all midwives got called to maternity ward as it was sooo busy. not impressed.lol

So now its on tuesday, I will be gone 10 weeks. I hope its not going to be too long until i get my scan appt! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi everyone, 

I am sorry for yesterday I was having a really down day, I understand that you are all busy because I am too and I know the thread moves fast, I find it hard to keep up sometimes, yesterday and the night before I just cried at everything, but I'm feeling better today. Roma I hope that you never ever feel down because if you do dont expect support from me! Anyway I just wanted to apoligise and hope you are all feeling good today xxx


----------



## dan-o

:hugs:


----------



## liams_mom

Ukgirl: this baby has made me extremely hormonal but fortunately th DH understands! I tend to lurk a lot because stuff moves along so quickly and I too am on my phone :)

I am hazarding that this really is a girl because the MS really isn't giving me a break except in the early AM and all I want are jelly donuts or ice cream? I'm thinking a Doppler after 12 weeks is a good idea (I'm superstitious!). Anything before that is too early for me :blush: 

Anyhow, I should probably go eat my sweets before I start to feel ill :( Lively baby, lovely!


----------



## dan-o

TeAmo said:


> hi girls, hope you are all well...
> 
> ive still not seen a midwife! It was meant to be last week but they called and cancelled as all midwives got called to maternity ward as it was sooo busy. not impressed.lol
> 
> So now its on tuesday, I will be gone 10 weeks. I hope its not going to be too long until i get my scan appt! xx

I got a call yesterday saying I should book my 12w scan myself! I'm going to do it on Tuesday when I'm at the ultrasound clinic. Same happened last time!


----------



## dan-o

liams_mom said:


> Ukgirl: this baby has made me extremely hormonal but fortunately th DH understands! I tend to lurk a lot because stuff moves along so quickly and I too am on my phone :)
> 
> I am hazarding that this really is a girl because the MS really isn't giving me a break except in the early AM and all I want are jelly donuts or ice cream? I'm thinking a Doppler after 12 weeks is a good idea (I'm superstitious!). Anything before that is too early for me :blush:
> 
> Anyhow, I should probably go eat my sweets before I start to feel ill :( Lively baby, lovely!

Mmmm jelly donuts! (or jam as its called here!)
I'm loving anything sweet at the mo, really having to be careful as I don't want to undo a whole years careful dieting, my BMI is finally in the heathy range lol!


----------



## melissasbump

Teamo ive not seen my midwife yet either.. its booked for monday though.

Ukgirl, hey dont worry we all are having down days, im so hormonal its unreal, i cry everyday because i just feel like crap and am sick of it. I want to enjoy this pregnancy but at the moment im not, i feel like an ungrateful cow for saying that.
I just want April to come so i can hold my baby in my arms and feel better. 
Im lucky my OH is off work at the mo so hes dealing with DS the majority of the time, i dont know how id cope otherwise


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm just mega stressed out, I have 2 kids who are amazing but they make such a mess and lately fight alot because they are bored because I'm too tired to do much. my OH works split shifts so from 4am til 9pm, and during his break he just needs to sleep so the flat is a mess, I have no energy to cook, I barely manage the school run lol. It kinda just got on top of me the last few days and I went down but I have taken a while to relax and rethink and feel much better now. I'm sorry for taking it out on you guys! 

dan-o I havent had any appointments through yet, apart from one I made myself for when I hit the 12 week mark. I'm going to call the midwife on monday and book myself in for a scan for the 12th week because I want the nuchal fold test. 

liams-mom I'm really in love with mcflurries at the moment but any other sweets make me feel ill so you can keep your jam donuts  xx


----------



## dan-o

Yes we get routine nt screening here too and I dont want to miss the window of opportunity either. I'd always rather know as much a possible about anything in advance!

My DH works shifts also, so I can sympathise! Sometimes I feel like a single parent lol!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I hope everyone is feeling well today! Today I'm feeling super sleepy! It's raining out and has been raining all night, so it's dark and grey outside. I need to do some lesson planning today, so I guess being stuck inside the house should prevent me from too much procrastination. That is if I don't go crawl back into bed....:sleep:

Dan-o: You actually ate the onions?! Ewww..... :sick: I love pickled things, like regular dill pickles, saltbrine dills, pickled green beans and asparagus... but I can't wrap my head around eating pickled onions! I'm also trying to be really good about what I eat because I don't want to end up gaining too much to fast. I'm right on track so far according to my books. I'm approaching 8 weeks, 2 months, and I've gained two pounds. 

liams_mom: I've never been a big fan of sweet stuff, I've always liked the salty and sour stuff better, but I find that I'm not really craving that atm either. My food interests right now are sort of strange and hard to describe. I had another moment the other day where I had packed myself some lunch (left over cooked sushi!) and when I opened it to eat it, I was totally grossed out by it and couldn't do it! So random.

gemini0616: I had a lot of cramping around weeks 4 and 5, the cramping has gone away now. Once and a while I get a bit of a shooting/stabbing pain feeling in my lower abdomen which is apparently ligaments stretching and expanding. Thankfully it's very infrequent and doesn't last long. I've found walking helps when it starts. 

nimbec: Glad you're feeling better! Hopefully the feeling sticks around for a while. I'm so lucky that I don't really have MS. My mom never did and apparently my mom's mom didn't either. I know it's not a hereditary thing, but it looks like I might get lucky! I am soooo sleepy though. I could just nap all day long!

ukgirl: Glad you're feeling better now! I don't have any other lo's so sometimes I just have no frame of reference for what you're experiencing. I can only imagine how hard and stressful it must be!


----------



## RomaTomato

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm just mega stressed out, I have 2 kids who are amazing but they make such a mess and lately fight alot because they are bored because I'm too tired to do much. my OH works split shifts so from 4am til 9pm, and during his break he just needs to sleep so the flat is a mess, I have no energy to cook, I barely manage the school run lol. It kinda just got on top of me the last few days and I went down but I have taken a while to relax and rethink and feel much better now. I'm sorry for taking it out on you guys!
> 
> dan-o I havent had any appointments through yet, apart from one I made myself for when I hit the 12 week mark. I'm going to call the midwife on monday and book myself in for a scan for the 12th week because I want the nuchal fold test.
> 
> liams-mom I'm really in love with mcflurries at the moment but any other sweets make me feel ill so you can keep your jam donuts  xx


Sorry for being harsh. I have been hormonal too but it's been more like bitchy, grumpy, not being able to sleep type of emotional rather than crying at commercials type of emotional. On top of being pregnant after 2 losses my DH and I just moved cross-country and he is feeling very down and doubting everything. Sorry for aiming my bitchiness at you. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

gemini0616 said:


> I'm 9 weeks today! So sore and tired all the time. I'm due on april 14th. Anyone else having cramps, sharp pains and occasional lightheadedness or dizziness? Can't wait to take the intelligender test next week! Crossed fingers for a boy! Good luck to all you along your 1st trimester with me. This is me and the fathers first so its definitely going to be an adventure.

I've been a little crampy, but the nurse I talked to yesterday said that's completely normal during the first trimester. BUt sharp pains... I don't have that. Maybe ask your doctor about that one. But I have been occasionally lightheaded and I get little dizzy spells. 
It's our first as well  Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## elohcin

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm just mega stressed out, I have 2 kids who are amazing but they make such a mess and lately fight alot because they are bored because I'm too tired to do much. my OH works split shifts so from 4am til 9pm, and during his break he just needs to sleep so the flat is a mess, I have no energy to cook, I barely manage the school run lol. It kinda just got on top of me the last few days and I went down but I have taken a while to relax and rethink and feel much better now. I'm sorry for taking it out on you guys!

Don't worry about it. I also have a hubby who works miserable hours (24-48 hour shifts) and we are home by ourselves a lot too, and it puts me on edge naturally. And plus, my only real outlet is places like this (for pregnancy talk, since no one "IRL" knows) and sometimes you just need to talk to others and get support. So I completely understand.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I've been craving pizza and sweets lol. I'm thankful it's not a weird craving haha. DH keeps saying he hopes I crave something completely weird like pickles and ice cream.


----------



## elohcin

gemini0616 said:


> I'm 9 weeks today! So sore and tired all the time. I'm due on april 14th. Anyone else having cramps, sharp pains and occasional lightheadedness or dizziness? Can't wait to take the intelligender test next week! Crossed fingers for a boy! Good luck to all you along your 1st trimester with me. This is me and the fathers first so its definitely going to be an adventure.

Are the sharp pains like when you sneeze or get up to fast or turn wrong? If so, I get those every pregnancy, it's almost one of my first signs. Just those tightened, stretching ligaments that get pulled way too easily. But man, it is PAIN-FUL!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

elohcin said:


> gemini0616 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today! So sore and tired all the time. I'm due on april 14th. Anyone else having cramps, sharp pains and occasional lightheadedness or dizziness? Can't wait to take the intelligender test next week! Crossed fingers for a boy! Good luck to all you along your 1st trimester with me. This is me and the fathers first so its definitely going to be an adventure.
> 
> Are the sharp pains like when you sneeze or get up to fast or turn wrong? If so, I get those every pregnancy, it's almost one of my first signs. Just those tightened, stretching ligaments that get pulled way too easily. But man, it is PAIN-FUL!!Click to expand...

ah! I didn't think of that lol. Because If I turn too quick when I'm sitting or something I'll get that. And ouchie!!!!! It's painful!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh yeah, the ligament pain. I don't recall exactly when now, but there was a while when I was pregnant with dd when it KILLED to walk. It would take me forever to walk the like 1/4 mile to my car after work every day. :dohh: That's the kind of crap you totally forget about so you can trick yourself into thinking you "miss" being pregnant. :haha:

I had another labor/birth boy dream last night. Officially totally convinced this one is a boy. I'm going to be so surprised (but still very happy as I don't have a preference this time) if not! 

Also, still haven't taken any extra b6 since Thursday and still feeling much better. I'm getting waves of mild nausea but nothing like before. I've been feeling a bit better each day this week so I don't think it was really that the b6 was making me sicker, just that it wasn't really helping anymore. I'm scared to convince myself the ms is nearly over already. It lasted so much longer with dd!


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo that is ridiculous that you haven't seen someone yet! But fingers crossed Tuesday doesn't get cancelled, and at 10 weeks you will get such a good view of baby!!

Ukgirl, don't worry, everyone has a crappy day sometimes, just remember we are here for you when you do :hugs: lots of love and I hope you are feeling a bit happier today

Gemini I have had some pretty sharp pains in the last few weeks, although they have eased now. Be careful with your dizziness! Eat little and often.

And to everyone whose oh works rubbish hours, l don't know how you do it! You are stars because I am so pathetic at the minute I need dh for everything. And since he's away this weekend I have decamped to parents! Sometimes you ladies make me feel bad for moaning, especially since I don't have any other lo, which I can't even comprehend at this stage. I'm in awe of you all!!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

I miss u ladies :(

Here's what's going on for me :( just gets worst. Maybe you could give me advice after I know several have had same sort of problem 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/1172187-just-had-2nd-d-c-advice.html

It I've offended anyone by posting in here please tell me to take a hike :)


----------



## ladykara

elohcin said:


> gemini0616 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today! So sore and tired all the time. I'm due on april 14th. Anyone else having cramps, sharp pains and occasional lightheadedness or dizziness? Can't wait to take the intelligender test next week! Crossed fingers for a boy! Good luck to all you along your 1st trimester with me. This is me and the fathers first so its definitely going to be an adventure.
> 
> Are the sharp pains like when you sneeze or get up to fast or turn wrong? If so, I get those every pregnancy, it's almost one of my first signs. Just those tightened, stretching ligaments that get pulled way too easily. But man, it is PAIN-FUL!!Click to expand...

I get these, they got worse as I got further along with my daughter, I would get them when rolling over in bed, every time I wanted to roll over I would hold my breath as I never knew if it would happen. They have started already again x


----------



## ladykara

Mummy- I have replied and given you my experience xx


----------



## liams_mom

We love you mummy and will look for some good news in the May/June sections soon! Thank you for checking in on us. We miss you :) :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, hope everyone is bright and breezy today, lol!!

My DH is at work and LO having a nap, so I treated myself to poached eggs, tomatoes, sauté potatoes and toast for brunch! Yum yum!
Putting my feet up for half an hour now, then its time to mow the lawn and hang the washing out lol! No rest for the wicked lol! Just had a quick go in the Doppler and heard bubs for a few seconds before it vanished again, tricky little bugger this one! 

Went out for a long walk yesterday evening and collected lots of blackberries on the way back, gonna have a go at making some jam a bit later, wish me luck lol! 

Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

RomaTomato said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just mega stressed out, I have 2 kids who are amazing but they make such a mess and lately fight alot because they are bored because I'm too tired to do much. my OH works split shifts so from 4am til 9pm, and during his break he just needs to sleep so the flat is a mess, I have no energy to cook, I barely manage the school run lol. It kinda just got on top of me the last few days and I went down but I have taken a while to relax and rethink and feel much better now. I'm sorry for taking it out on you guys!
> 
> dan-o I havent had any appointments through yet, apart from one I made myself for when I hit the 12 week mark. I'm going to call the midwife on monday and book myself in for a scan for the 12th week because I want the nuchal fold test.
> 
> liams-mom I'm really in love with mcflurries at the moment but any other sweets make me feel ill so you can keep your jam donuts  xx
> 
> 
> Sorry for being harsh. I have been hormonal too but it's been more like bitchy, grumpy, not being able to sleep type of emotional rather than crying at commercials type of emotional. On top of being pregnant after 2 losses my DH and I just moved cross-country and he is feeling very down and doubting everything. Sorry for aiming my bitchiness at you. Hope you're feeling better.Click to expand...


its ok :) Thanks for saying sorry I hope that you feel better soon, moving is tough when you're not pregnant let alone when you are! xx :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

mummyconfused said:


> I miss u ladies :(
> 
> Here's what's going on for me :( just gets worst. Maybe you could give me advice after I know several have had same sort of problem
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/1172187-just-had-2nd-d-c-advice.html
> 
> It I've offended anyone by posting in here please tell me to take a hike :)

You could never offend us by posting here, this is your thread and we will always be here to support you when you need us. I don't have any medical advice for you, just lots of thoughts and prayers for you to get out of hospital asap, so you can begin to heal physically and emotionally. :hugs:



dan-o said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is bright and breezy today, lol!!
> 
> My DH is at work and LO having a nap, so I treated myself to poached eggs, tomatoes, sauté potatoes and toast for brunch! Yum yum!
> Putting my feet up for half an hour now, then its time to mow the lawn and hang the washing out lol! No rest for the wicked lol! Just had a quick go in the Doppler and heard bubs for a few seconds before it vanished again, tricky little bugger this one!
> 
> Went out for a long walk yesterday evening and collected lots of blackberries on the way back, gonna have a go at making some jam a bit later, wish me luck lol!
> 
> Xxx

That brunch actually sounds delicious!! I really like poached eggs but am now wary because the dr said no eggs which are runny, and I only like runny eggs!! Our blackberries aren't quite ready to pick yet, but I've been keeping a close on eye on them! my DH love smaking jam (how random!) and I helped him once, it's not actually as hard as I had heard - we did OK! But good luck! 

Afm, i am feeling fine again today. Felt a little ill last night for maybe half an hour but that's it. Which is worrying me of course....


----------



## dan-o

I know what you mean, I've not been feeling too bad either, which is nice but niggles me with worry slightly! 
Oh well... next scan on tues to hopefully set my mind at rest for another few weeks lol!

Ukgirl- did you get your Doppler?


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is bright and breezy today, lol!!
> 
> My DH is at work and LO having a nap, so I treated myself to poached eggs, tomatoes, sauté potatoes and toast for brunch! Yum yum!
> Putting my feet up for half an hour now, then its time to mow the lawn and hang the washing out lol! No rest for the wicked lol! Just had a quick go in the Doppler and heard bubs for a few seconds before it vanished again, tricky little bugger this one!
> 
> Went out for a long walk yesterday evening and collected lots of blackberries on the way back, gonna have a go at making some jam a bit later, wish me luck lol!
> 
> Xxx

Your breakfast sounds lovely Dan-o! But I'm not jealous... :winkwink:

The weather has cooled off here so much the last few days, it's glorius! I love Fall, it's my favourite season. I hate being too hot and I have a *slight* love obsession with sweaters. Today will definitely be a sweater day! DH and I are planning to get out for a nice walk this afternoon.

Life resumes back to normal full schedule for me this coming Monday. I'm a grad student and so even though I'm done all my courses, my "school year" starts off again on Monday. I'm looking forward to being back into a weekly routine so time wont seem like it's going so slowly! I just hope I'll have the energy to keep up with everything without my beloved caffiene. Between teaching, working at the Library, and working on my exams I'll be hopping! 

But if I'm nice and busy I won't have time to sit around and be paranoid about how bean is doing! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is feeling fine today! Enjoy your Sundays. :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

It's my turn to freak out. :nope:

As I previously posted, my ms has been waning. To the point where for the last 3 days, I've hardly been nauseous at all.

Well, this morning I'm spotting. Well, really more than spotting, it's pretty much like I sometimes get right before AF starts. And it's orange/pink, not a safer color like brown. We haven't recently dtd. My internal u/s was 2 weeks ago. Nothing has been up there since. I'm also feeling mildly crampy, but I'm not sure if that's because I'm panicking a bit or what. :cry:

I was feeling so comfortable because I'm past 8 weeks and we have seen the heartbeat. :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh Dan-o, it came yesterday and I got it straight out of the box only to find it's broken :( so I have to send it back for a refund and wait for a new one :( 

I brought my self some new clothes today, took the kids to the park and OH helped tidy up so I'm feeling a bit better :) I was craving melon flavoured sweets and pickled onions today :/ lol I woke up needing sweets and had to fight the urge to eat them!


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy, can you get an emergency U/S? I'm really praying that it's nothing!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Big :hugs: littlespy. Keep your chin up sweets - painful cramping and red is a lot more sinister than what you are having however I totally understand the concern. At 8+3 I started with pinkish blood which turned into bright red bleeding and small bits of clots however only very faint cramping - went to ER as I was sure it was over and there was a little hb still going strong. I def think that strong cramps are more of an indicator of bad things happening than spotting when you are this far along and have seen a heartbeat. 

Try to take it easy hun (easier said than done with a LO at home, I know) - and remember, it never hurts to give your dr a ring and mention what is going on. They may just tell you to rest, but may want you to get checked out - especially if you tell them how concerned you are. 

You are in my thoughts sweets - I hope everything is still perfect in there!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I disappeared yesterday ...my relaxing day didn't go quite to plan :( ended up having a massive row with oh he said I was horrible to be around really short tempered and couldn't stand being near me - I sparked the argument as I feel he hasn't shown me any compassion when I've been extremely poorly so I told him an he went bonkers saying I'd lost the plot!! I was so upset that I ended up walking the lanes at midnight (couldn't find at keys) I eventually came in - note he didn't worry or call me!! He then said I was after attention!! I had to walk or I'd have totally broken down. Anyway I appologies yes me even tho I feel he was unfair but I wanted to make te peace anyway we made friends and he has been 100% better today!! Oh and would u believe it infront of friends he told me I was crazy for going on this forum and it was only for people with issues so not a good idea - how ****** rude how dare he!! 

Right sorry ladies rant over could do with a hug! On a brighter note heard bubs again in Doppler yest :) 

Mommy you are welcome anytime!!!! I can't help unfortunately :( 

Doggylover/ukgirl my symptoms have gone a lot too it causes mixed feelings lol we are never happy!! 

Ukgirl ewwwweee pickled onions mind you last pregnancy (miscarriage) I was eating gerkins by the jar full I the the things normally. 

Readytomum good luck for tomorrow it sounds very busy fx sickness stays away for you. 

Little spy have u rang EPU? They may get u in fr a scan.... Hopefully it's nothing. It could just be an irritated cervix hun not your baby ((hugs)) please let u know how u get on! 

Well I have been watching oh an friends surfing yes it's freezing and raining in Wales but they still surf...mad! I dd have a bit I a moment tho - my friend is also pg roughly 8-10 weeks and surfed today I thought it was extremely irresponsible seeing as you jump onto your stomach before getting up never mind the risk of board wacking you!! Maybe I'm just grouchy an irritable as my oh says ! 

Sorry for such a long post and hope I haven't forgotten anyone have lots to catch up on xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I called my doctor's number but their after hours lines are just for "urgent" situations. "Threatening miscarriage" is one they listed but I don't know. As upset and worried as I am, I don't feel like it's urgent. There's nothing they will do today. I think I'll just call in sick to work tomorrow and call my doctor first thing in the morning hoping for an u/s. I thought the bleeding was stopping when I went back to the bathroom and I breathed a little sigh of relief and then I saw a small clot which has almost made me hysterical. I know getting so upset isn't going to make things better, but I can't seem to help myself.


----------



## kealz194

LittleSpy said:


> I called my doctor's number but their after hours lines are just for "urgent" situations. "Threatening miscarriage" is one they listed but I don't know. As upset and worried as I am, I don't feel like it's urgent. There's nothing they will do today. I think I'll just call in sick to work tomorrow and call my doctor first thing in the morning hoping for an u/s. I thought the bleeding was stopping when I went back to the bathroom and I breathed a little sigh of relief and then I saw a small clot which has almost made me hysterical. I know getting so upset isn't going to make things better, but I can't seem to help myself.

Try not to worry too much hun, and I know it's easier said than done... I had bleeding through out my pregnancy with my first with no apparent reason! Wasnt nice, as was constantly worried but I have a health 14 month old! Also, around 10 weeks is when you miss your second period roughly and sometimes u get a slight bleed! Just get I touch with your doc and really push it! Hope all is ok! Big hugs xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

aww littlespy, anyone in your situation would be freaking out, you are allowed to feel that way! I think you should call the nhs direct and get an emergency appointment, they can get you an emergency scan tonight or tomorrow, if you really want to wait then that is okay too, just maybe rest and take it easy for the rest of the day and have OH do everything with your LO if you can xx I really hope everything will be okay for you xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I think any kind of bleeding can be classed as 'threatened mc' so you have every right to call. Always follow your gut and if you feel like you should call, then call. Rest assured they probably get non urgent calls all the time from scared pg women - and you have a valid reason regardless. Keep in mind - that is what they are there for, and that's the profession they chose - which comes with many after hours calls - trust me they are used to it by now! If it will give you ANY peace of mind at all to call - then call. Especially after a clot there is no need to panic alone wondering whether to call the dr or not :hugs: 

TMI but have you been constipated at all? If I even get a little bit like that I get tannish/pink spotting from all the pressure - I think it irritates my cervix somehow.


----------



## ukgirl23

just to add to what sweatpea said about it's their job and what they choose to do she is completely right, I am training in nursing and I would never turn away someone in your situation or think anything bad of you for being worried, it's people who have the problems and dont come in and get worse because they waited who are worse off. Even if you just have a chat with a nurse or midwife it will help, I had a massive bleed at 37 week with my youngest, I went in an hour later and it turned out I had torn inside from moving too quickly, they found that from just doing an internal exam, so maybe you wont even need a scan, they might just take a look down there and be able to put your mind at ease xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks everyone. It's just the only time I had any spotting at all with dd is after dtd around 9 weeks so this has really caught me off guard.

I'm constipated on and off but don't really recall if I have been the last few days.

I know I also have the "huge" corpus leutum cyst that could potentially be causing some trouble, I suppose. It just really worries me that this is happening a few days after my ms has eased up so much. :nope: Bad timing.

I'm in the US so the healthcare system is a bit different. I called the doc again just to see what the "after hours answering service" is like and I'm just not comfortable leaving a message for call back by them unless things get much worse. I'll just call first thing in the morning when they open and hope they can squeeze me in for an u/s just so I'm not left wondering.


----------



## nimbec

Aww little spy it must be so hard but please try and stay positive as you say it could be a number of things hopefully nothing serious but I am a qualified a&e nurse (uk) and we wouldn't think badly of you for coming in with your symptoms - maybe another option if not confer table with doctor situation. X


----------



## elohcin

LittleSpy said:


> I'm in the US so the healthcare system is a bit different. I called the doc again just to see what the "after hours answering service" is like and I'm just not comfortable leaving a message for call back by them unless things get much worse. I'll just call first thing in the morning when they open and hope they can squeeze me in for an u/s just so I'm not left wondering.

I totally get this. Even with my ectopic, by the time I was in pretty bad pain (not ER enough for me though because apparently I had miscarried normally, wasn't at risk for ectopic, and to me it just felt like bad gas pains directly in the center of my abdomen), I couldn't get through to the nurse so left her a message that day, she didn't call back until that evening and her message was just a casual "I just need to know a little more about what is going on before I can talk to the doctor..." and by that next morning I was in emergency surgery without having even spoken with anyone. SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## dan-o

Littlespy, you must go in for a scan tomorrow hun, don't forget you have that enormous cyst, you're not exactly a normal case! I'm sure they will get you in pronto! Hope everything is fine with your baby, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Jenn76

Mommyx1311 and Hockey: I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:

Liams_mom: FX for a little sister for Liam. Glad your scan went well and that you are only having the one that you wanted. 

Melissa: I feel exactly like you described so don't feel bad. I have been TTC for 3 years and I wish that I could be happy now but I feel awful. Just feel blah all the time. 

Dano and Little Spy: interesting about the B6, I think I will skip it for a couple days and see if I feel better. I thought that B6 was supposed to help with MS.

Readytomum: Wow your life sounds busy, I'm tired just thinking about it. I couldn't imagine studying right now, it would never stick. Good for you! 

LittleSpy: Many people spot during the first trimester so it could be nothing. If it were me I would probably go to the ER. I am in Canada and these things are covered here so nothing to lose by going. If you aren't having bad cramps and red blood it's probably fine to wait until tomorrow to see your doctor. I hope everything is okay. :hugs:

Ukgirl: that sucks that your doopler arrived broken how frustrating! 

Nimbec: Sorry to hear your hubby is an arse, mine has been too. Not that bad but he keeps insinuating that I could be doing more. I have always done everything around the house and he is completely lazy. Now that I am preggo I am trying to take things easy. He's getting mad because I want the TV off by 10 so I can sleep, I don't want him eating in bed because he eats such strong smelling food. I'm making him do more around the house. Anyway he keeps telling me that I'm not an inviolate. Anyway men are jerks. Be careful going out late by yourself it's dangerous.

For all the other lovely pregnant ladies I hope you all are doing well and that all the little munchkins are snuggled in tight. This tread is so fast moving that it is hard to keep up.


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> TeAmo that is ridiculous that you haven't seen someone yet! But fingers crossed Tuesday doesn't get cancelled, and at 10 weeks you will get such a good view of baby!!

I see the midwife on Tuesday but wont see baby and know everything is okay until 12 weeks! sooooo far away... :shrug:

thanks for the replies girls. Glad im not the only one having to wait ages to have some antenatal care! 

Thinking of you LittleSpy xx


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> yeh Dan-o, it came yesterday and I got it straight out of the box only to find it's broken :( so I have to send it back for a refund and wait for a new one :(
> 
> I brought my self some new clothes today, took the kids to the park and OH helped tidy up so I'm feeling a bit better :) I was craving melon flavoured sweets and pickled onions today :/ lol I woke up needing sweets and had to fight the urge to eat them!

Ohhh that's so annoying! Hope you get a replacement soon! 

Melon flavoured sweets sound lush!!! In fact so do pickled onions mmmmm lol!


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec, I'm sorry you had a bad day hun. I think our DH's sometimes lose sight of the fact we are pregnant, hormonal AND that it's only temporary! 
I've been really grumpy with this pregnancy, but luckily my DH has seen it all before, so just stays out of my way now lol :haha:
Sending :hug:

Ps. Sounds like he's totally got the wrong idea about the forums!!


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy :hugs: I have everything crossed for you, but I agree with the other ladies that you should head to the ER if nothing changes and get seen, nobody will think badly of you at all. Keep us updated.

Nimbec sorry about your OH being such an idiot :haha: Men just do not get it, which is totally natural, but they could try and be a bit more sympathetic at times! 

UKgirl, cant believe your doppler arrived broken!! Are you sending it back for a replacement?

I didn't do much this weekend, and slept a lot, but it's Monday morning at school, and I am sitting in my classroom and feel like I could just burst into tears because I am so exhausted. Feeling very sorry for myself today. :cry::cry:


----------



## lily28

^ Oooh I'm in a pissy mode lately, but I think it is my natural character anyway, I'm very impatient and angry at some docs I happen to see these days. They don't seem to realize that a pregnant hormonal woman with a life outside the hospitals is not able to be there 9 h everyday AND expect me to know all the procedures via telepathy without them bothering to explain me stuff. I'm not a nurse or a medical expert or working the health sector how am I supposed to know all the procedures?
Sorry for the vent but they seem to be in their own little world without any contact with the real life.

Started my blood work today at last! Some tests are left for tomorrow, and I also have appointments for my "official" U/S on Oct 1st and nuchal translucency on Oct 5th.


----------



## melissasbump

Moring ladies.

Nimbec, hope you are feeling better today!

Littlespy, spoke to you on the other thread, just want you to know im thinking of you and hoping your mind is now put at rest.

UKgirl boo to a broken doppler!

Sorry to those ive forgotten, my head is mush!
We were at my parents this weekend and it was lovely and relaxing, she entertained DS most of the time so me and OH could chill out in the sun and even got a lay in yesterday moring. 
Today, at last im seeing the midwife! Shes coming at 11am and this afternoon i have another doctors appointment.


----------



## nimbec

Morning Ladies :flower:

Liamsmom great news on your scan and the confirmaton of one bean as you had hoped for. 

Littlespy how are you today? Have you organised to see a doc or get a scan? I really hope all is ok for you and you get some ansers today!! :hugs:

Jen76 thankyou its nice to know i'm not the only one - blooming men can you just imagine if they had to carry the baby and had all these hormonal changes going on?! Hope you are ok?

Ukgirl how annoying about the doppler, how long will your new one take to arrive? Melon sweets sout good BUT even reading pickled onions made me feel queesy! hehe funny how we all crave different things.

Dano Thankyou, sounds like your oh has the right idea and understands! Yes my oh has totally the wrong idea about forums and i was going to suggest he read one of them but i'll make sure its not this one now :wacko:

Doggylover Yup thats men for you grrrr! I really hope today goes well for you and that time flys by. also most impotantly the kids behave! How old are they?

Lily grr yes i totally understand sometimes docs have no idea about real life and the fact we can't just drop everything and that we don't necessarily understand what all the procedures are - surely its their job to explain them to us?! Hope your ok! 

As for me sickness is back today i can feel it coming in waves over me but on a positive note oh has been MUCH better since our row - fx it stays like this!! I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan date.... wondering how long i should leave it before calling them - i have been scanned at 6 weeks and saw midwifes for booking in last monday and they said they should call or send a letter. My friend that went the same day has already had her appt through. I don't want to appear to be hassling them but i need to organise my diary around it.


----------



## ukgirl23

I think I'm just going to return it and not replace it because I think I would over use it and apparently there are some risks with using them. 

My son went for his first day of school today, He looked so cute in his new uniform! 

nimbec- I havent heard about my first scan either yet, I was going to call and ask today 

melissasbump- good luck with the appointments

lily I hope they sort it all out for you! 

doggylover - take it easy I am like you have no energy at all. its tough

littlespy - good luck for today xx


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :flower:

Feeling pretty good today, which was slightly worrying, but I've doppled and baby sounds fine to me. Probably just having a 'good' day lol!

Got my 8 week scan tomorrow.. eek! Fingers crossed things are progressing well and baby has grown as it should!


----------



## lily28

Thanks for the support girls! 

melissa good luck with your appointments!

nimbec I already have arranged the 12 w appointment for the reason the nuchal translucency is super important, and it is hard to get an appointment with the right timing, at least in my area. Doc said arrange this first and then all your other tests. Very happy that I got a date so easy!

ukgirl23 yay for the 1st day of school, I wish him a happy & productive school year! Too bad about the doppler thingy being broken, you should return it for a refund. IDK if I'm that interested in buying one, I think I will play it cool for now. 

dan-o good luck at the scan! I was so relieved when I got mine on Friday, now I realize how important it was so see the little heart!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I teach 11-16, so some of them are great, but some of the younger ones can be so irritating at times haha!

Ladies, I feel awful. My best friend just text me to tell me she is pregnant. That might seem like it's great news, but I just cannot be happy for her, and I feel awful about it.

She is getting married in two weeks time. She has always said (until about a year ago) that she hated children, babies especially. Then she changed her mind, and of course she decided to get pregnant and it happened right away. She doesn't have a job, and they struggle to make ends meet as it is. I know it's not my place at all to say she shouldn't have a baby, but I just feel like it's so unfair. It took me so long to get to this point, and all I have ever wanted is a family. She never did, and of course gets it like that. I know I'm being so selfish, and I should concentrate on a) the fact that I am pregnant and will finally have my baby and b) the fact that I'll have a close friend to go through this with, but I just can't help feeling like it's so unfair, and why was it so hard for me and so easy for her.

I must sound so awful :( And trust me I feel it, but I am actually crying. Maybe it just was a bad day to get this news, when I'm feeling rubbish anyway.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> She has always said (until about a year ago) that she hated children, babies especially.
> 
> I must sound so awful :( And trust me I feel it, but I am actually crying. Maybe it just was a bad day to get this news, when I'm feeling rubbish anyway.

I was saying the same for years, that I never want kids to get the pressure of all those people asking me about when I'm having babies. We were TTC for a long time and no one knew.

Everyone has their own reasons for saying what they are saying.

I don't see why you feel like crying about your best friend having a baby (almost at the same time as you) , since she is getting married soon and she will receive support from her DH. 
Maybe it is the hormones that cause your frustration, but I know I'd be over the moon if my best friend (who has fertility issues) announced she is having a baby. I would be there for her 100% :shrug:

Please try to be happy for her, you will need each other's support through this time. 

Personally I think it is a kind of a sweet miracle you are both having babies almost simultaneously!:kiss:


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I completely understand why you are upset and you have every right to feel that way. you just have to remember that her fertility is not her fault. Sometimes people dont know what they want.. 4 years ago I wanted to be steralised i had just had my son with my ex husband who was so violent to me we had to run to another country to get away. i met my fiancee who has been a huge support for me and now we are engaged and pregnant and very happy.. apart from when hes being stupid lol... but what I mean is people change for loads of reasons and it is normal for you to feel upset about it but its not her fault that she got pregnant so fast and its not your fault that you didnt and you will both need eachother over the next months and years xx


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover i can totally relate to how you feel i have very mixed emotions as a good friend of mine is pg too as me and only the night before she found out she was telling me how she wanted to wait another year it wasnt that important to her and as i memtioned in a previous post she went surfing at 9-10weeks pg i just feel like she isnt aware of how beautiful the gift is that she has!! Also i realise its not my place to judge and i am happy for her and it is nice to have the company so i guess i know how yuou feel. I'm also very concerned that if i loose mine i'd find it so difficult to watch her go through the whole pg. I know that sounds extreemly selfish but i guess these pg hormones send us all a little wacky ((((((hugs)))))) to you and hope your day is nearly finished!!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies. Nimbec, you just have it spot on. :hugs: Day is ticking past...can't wait until 3.30pm!

Trust me, I know what I am saying is awful, but I think part of it is also that I worry about her a lot. She makes decisions based on a whim, (like buying her current house) and then struggles to deal with the aftermath (like affording a monthly mortgage) and I am worried that she will not come to realise the enormity of having a child until it's too late. I have no doubt she'll make a good mum, and her oh will make a good dad.

Lily I know I should be happy for her and support her 100%, but I just can't be, which I know is just the worst thing in the world. I don't want to feel like this either!! I wish I could be happy for her!

Another thing is that I think she will expect us to be pregnancy buddies, whereas I definitely prefer the support of my family, which she doesn't. I think that will be hard for both of us as she may have expectations of me which I won't be able to meet. 

I dunno, I just feel awful, both about the situation AND about feeling awful :dohh:


----------



## lily28

:hugs: many hugs from me to you! Hope you sort out your feelings soon, but bottom line is that you should focus on your pregnancy and well being, no one else's :flower:

My problem is the opposite, no one I know is pregnant, or plans to have a LO anytime soon. I feel kind of all alone. I wish I could find a girl in my situation to connect with and share our woes over :coffee:


----------



## nimbec

Aww Lilly thankgoodness for the forums! where are you from? they may have groups for pg women?


----------



## ukgirl23

Aww lily you have us hun xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover, oh poor you, I can imagine how you must feel and its really tough sometimes but you should just focus on yourself and in time hopefully you can be happy for her and excited you are going through it together, you are best friends right? 
As ukgirl said, the problems you have had are not your fault, neither is the fact she doesnt appear to have issues, i hope in time you come around and this doesnt damage yuor friendship xx


----------



## elohcin

doggylover said:


> Nimbec I teach 11-16, so some of them are great, but some of the younger ones can be so irritating at times haha!
> 
> Ladies, I feel awful. My best friend just text me to tell me she is pregnant. That might seem like it's great news, but I just cannot be happy for her, and I feel awful about it.
> 
> She is getting married in two weeks time. She has always said (until about a year ago) that she hated children, babies especially. Then she changed her mind, and of course she decided to get pregnant and it happened right away. She doesn't have a job, and they struggle to make ends meet as it is. I know it's not my place at all to say she shouldn't have a baby, but I just feel like it's so unfair. It took me so long to get to this point, and all I have ever wanted is a family. She never did, and of course gets it like that. I know I'm being so selfish, and I should concentrate on a) the fact that I am pregnant and will finally have my baby and b) the fact that I'll have a close friend to go through this with, but I just can't help feeling like it's so unfair, and why was it so hard for me and so easy for her.
> 
> I must sound so awful :( And trust me I feel it, but I am actually crying. Maybe it just was a bad day to get this news, when I'm feeling rubbish anyway.

Okay, going against the flow here...

When you have struggled with getting pregnant and lost babies, especially over and over again, things are COMPLETELY different than they would be otherwise. Your emotions and feelings about others getting pregnant easily- ESPECIALLY when they didn't want to be- are COMPLETELY valid. It is SO hard when people have it so easy and there are those of us who struggle so much, for years, and losing so many babies, and we desperately want those little ones. It's easy to say not to let it bother you, but after struggles, it is very difficult to control those feelings. For me, I know I can get a handle on them at times, but bitterness and jealousy have been something I've battled since my first loss 8 years ago (and we TTC for 18 months with both of my girls), and now 7 losses later, you can bet it's just as difficult, if not more. It's just hard, and I don't blame you one bit. You already know that you don't want to feel that way, but it's always still a shock to the system and sometimes it takes a long time to learn to deal with "appropriately" by others standards. But grief manifests itself in a lot of ways, and after what I've been through (and trying so hard, but unsuccessfully, to avoid it or ignore what it has made me feel), I certainly believe this is one of them.


----------



## RomaTomato

Olive! Woot woot!


----------



## elohcin

Oh, and for clarification- and I *think* I'm probably speaking accurately for doggylover, but none of us WANT to feel that way. If I could feel genuinely happy for others instead of jealous and bitter and wanting so badly for them to know how lucky they are, you bet I would. I've spent so many tears wondering "Why can't I just be happy for them like normal people are?!?" It's miserable to have feelings like this that you just wish would go away, but that are almost completely uncontrollable most of the time. It's just part of the territory, I guess.


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies, hope everyone is feeling ok! I completely understand the emotional roller coaster bit... I find I cry at the most stupid of things (don't laugh, but I was watching rug rats in Paris with my lo... Lol) and my partner is doing my head in....it's like he has no common sence! Well had my booking appointment today, had bloods done etc, the mw bruised my arm in search of a vein! And has told me I need to eat less carbs as I have a high bmi... I kinda knew that I'd put weight on after my dd but to hear it said like the way my mw did has just put me down.... Anyway, could doggy lover please change my dates on the front page from the 21st to the 17th please! Thanks ladies! Hope every one is ok! Lily have you got onto your doctor? Xxx


----------



## doggylover

Kealz that is no probs to change you dates, and I'm glad your appointment went well!

Elohcin - what you have said has made me realise that what I'm feeling is probably a lot to do with the grief of my first miscarriage. Thank you so much for your support. I hate that we feel this way, but I'm so glad someone else really understands, and what you said is SOOO right. I WISH I didn't feel like this, but I just can't help it.

Melissasbump you're right, in time I will be really excited. And my DH said just to focus on myself at the minute as well, not to get too stressed etc. Thanks :)

Lily I'm glad you have us to turn to to share things with, it definitely makes it easier for me having you ladies about.

Thank you all so much for your support. I know I'm being a total emotional weirdo today :haha: and it's so wonderful to have you ladies to chat stuff over with, especially when so many feel in the same boat a lot of the time.


----------



## maybesoon

ugh... nausea... vomiting.... dry heaving... more nausea.... more dry heaving...

That has been my life since Friday am. But I trying to keep positive. I have my appointment on Thursday & praying we get to hear our little bean's heartbeat!!!

Hope everyone is having a great week!!!


----------



## liams_mom

Hi ladies, I'm just checking in. I've been following today's conversation and I'm almost in that opposite boat. I wanted to wait a few months until after our anniversary holiday (or during) to try for another. I was charting and opk'ing and figured we were safe for the month after my Mirena was removed and BOOM! :BFP: in August, not September or October like I'd hoped. I wanted another, but now my hormones are telling me - this baby is in the way, will I be able to enjoy vacation if I'm still dealing with MS? I'm being selfish I know, but it was a planned/unplanned pregnancy if that makes any sense. I'm silly I know, but it was almost too easy and looking back at my chart now I can see it, boom boom boom. I wasnt ready for the positive, I wonder all the time if I'll be able to spread the love between two LO's. It is stressful but s/he will be worth it in the end. :heart:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you, but I do know that what people say about wanting children, or not wanting children, can drastically change. My sister is two years younger than me, and for as long as I can remember has hated children. Not that she couldn't be around them, just that she never imagined herself ever having any. I always told her she would change her mind when she got older, more settled, and had a partner that she wanted to raise a family with. She always claimed it would never happen. Fast forward to now... she's getting married in March to her partner (who is a woman), and the two of them are already planning their IVF treatments for the month after they get married. Who knows how long it will take them to be successful at it, but she has gone from being 100% anti-baby to being baby crazy. I'm sorry that you're feeling so upset by how your feeling towards your friends announcement, but try not to get too worked up about it. It will just make you feel worse. Things will work ok in the end. :flower:

liamsmom: I think it's perfectly reasonable to worry about how your early arrival will affect vacation plans. Having a little bean seems to effect everything! It might mean you will have adjust some of your plans, but it might be the last real vacation you and the family get before the new LO arrives, so try to enjoy it! Also, having grown up with a sibling, I can't even imagine having grown up alone... so try not to worry about how your LO will react to being a brother or a sister. They'll almost certainly love it!

ukgirl: hope your son has (had) a great first day! Starting school again each year was always such a big deal. I still start school every year in September, and I'm honestly not sure what I'll do with myself when I'm completely done and don't start up again come Sept!

dan-o: good luck on your scan!! Hoping everything is as it should be. :thumbup:

Today is my first day back into the full swing of things, and I'm totally exhausted. It's only 1 pm and I'm ready to crash hard. I was exhausted all weekend and felt like I couldn't get enough sleep. I'm starting to wonder actually if I'm coming down with a cold or something. I feel totally wreaked. Feeling a bit queasy today too. I hate Mondays.


----------



## elohcin

I am so anxious to pick up a HB. With my 2 younger children I got it by 8/9 weeks. However, this was also the time that my baby had died by with one of my later losses, and the not knowing what is going on is really wearing on me.


----------



## Mommabrown

Well had aother us because of spotting this morning baby is measuring a week ahead of due date so they have changed my due date to the 6th of April instead of the 13th. They seen no blood around baby and could not figure out were it came from. Im ok as long as baby is still great! Wow 10 weeks 2 day and getting closet to ending the first trimester i cant wait!


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Well had aother us because of spotting this morning baby is measuring a week ahead of due date so they have changed my due date to the 6th of April instead of the 13th. They seen no blood around baby and could not figure out were it came from. Im ok as long as baby is still great! Wow 10 weeks 2 day and getting closet to ending the first trimester i cant wait!

Looks like we are very close! I can't wait to hit the 13 week mark and hopefully feel a little less worried. I stalk little bean with the doppler every night lol.


----------



## melissasbump

Urrghhh midwife today tried to take blood out of both my arms, failed miserably and i ended up having to go to walk in centre to have it done! doh!

Maybesoon, your sickness patten sounds a lot like mine lol. hope you feel better soon. 

Doggylover, big hugs to you, i hope you feel better soon, i was thinking id may have come accross too harsh and in no way did i mean to, emotions all over the place for a lot of us at the mo. In time you will see the postives, when you both have your little ones and you are sharing their wonderful milestones together and growing up together, that will be wonderful for you. Take your time and one day at a time with it xx


----------



## melissasbump

sorry people i thought id posted the above half hour ago, hence why ive missed some people out, apoligies, will catch up properly later xx


----------



## doggylover

No melissasbump you definitely weren't too harsh, and everyone has their own opinion on here anyway! I totally respect any that are different to mine, and it is quite a controversial subject I guess! But don't worry at all!

Maybesoon sorry you are suffering :hugs: concentrate on getting to the magical time of the second tri where hopefully we will all feel better!

Momma brown so glad your us went well and everything looks great with the baby! I'll get your due date changed on the front page as well- a week ahead is so exciting!!!

Just to let you all know I'm feeling a lot better now about everything, and thanks again for all being so great today. :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

melissasbump said:


> Urrghhh midwife today tried to take blood out of both my arms, failed miserably and i ended up having to go to walk in centre to have it done! doh!
> 
> Maybesoon, your sickness patten sounds a lot like mine lol. hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Doggylover, big hugs to you, i hope you feel better soon, i was thinking id may have come accross too harsh and in no way did i mean to, emotions all over the place for a lot of us at the mo. In time you will see the postives, when you both have your little ones and you are sharing their wonderful milestones together and growing up together, that will be wonderful for you. Take your time and one day at a time with it xx

Thanks! I went this am & got a set of sea bands. Not sure if it's in my head or not (at this point I don't care if it is), but they seem to be helping!!! 

Hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks doggylover! I just told DH yesterday that I couldn't wait to hit the 2nd trimester. He just laughed at me. I do kinda feel a bit sorry for him. He doesn't know how to handle me being sick. I'm not a good patient at all. I just wanna be left alone & he keeps asking if there is anything I can do... I told him yesterday he could take a turn hoovering over the toilet... lmao... Poor guy responded "I wish I could". hehehe.

I got a set of sea bands this am. They seem to be helping. Course it all could just be a state of mind!!! lol either way, I haven't lost my cookies in the trash yet this am! So that's a really really good sign!!!

Hope you are feeling well today!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I cant remember who I was talking to this morning about if we have to book our own scans or what ever but I called my doctors to ask and I need to call back friday to ask the midwife lol. The girl on the phone didn't even know what the NT test is :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Well had aother us because of spotting this morning baby is measuring a week ahead of due date so they have changed my due date to the 6th of April instead of the 13th. They seen no blood around baby and could not figure out were it came from. Im ok as long as baby is still great! Wow 10 weeks 2 day and getting closet to ending the first trimester i cant wait!
> 
> Looks like we are very close! I can't wait to hit the 13 week mark and hopefully feel a little less worried. I stalk little bean with the doppler every night lol.Click to expand...

I know Im so ready to get out of these days were i worry when Im not sick then hate it the days i am. I ordered a doppler off of ebay! Can not wait till its here.


----------



## maybesoon

Is anyone else having the itchy belly & boobs? Off and on the last few days my belly & boobs have itched like crazy...:blush:


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> Thanks doggylover! I just told DH yesterday that I couldn't wait to hit the 2nd trimester. He just laughed at me. I do kinda feel a bit sorry for him. He doesn't know how to handle me being sick. I'm not a good patient at all. I just wanna be left alone & he keeps asking if there is anything I can do... I told him yesterday he could take a turn hoovering over the toilet... lmao... Poor guy responded "I wish I could". hehehe.
> 
> I got a set of sea bands this am. They seem to be helping. Course it all could just be a state of mind!!! lol either way, I haven't lost my cookies in the trash yet this am! So that's a really really good sign!!!
> 
> Hope you are feeling well today!!!

Aww bless your dh!! That's sweet that he wants to help, but I know what you mean, when I am being sick I just want to be left alone to throw up, and then wallow in self pity about how awful it was :rofl: glad your sea bands are helping, fingers crossed its plain(er!) sailing from here in for you!

I'm just exhausted today....an early night is on the cards (again!) have to pick dh up from the airport at half 8... Ten minutes home then straight to be methinks!

Ukgirl...worrying that they didn't know what an nt scan is...hopefully on Friday you'll speak to someone a _tad_ better informed!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorry I haven't had time to read and respond yet today. I went to the doctor and had an ultrasound this morning. I was shocked to learn all is well!!! :happydance:

I've been bleeding bright red at times and this morning I was cramping so I really did assume the worst. I wouldn't even look at the u/s screen until I heard the tech say "And there's baby... and there's baby's heartbeat" (which was very strong at 173bpm and now has me rethinking my thought that baby is a boy). What a relief!

She did find a small subchorionic hemorrhage so for now she's assuming that may be why I'm bleeding. OB also said it could just be an irritated cervix. I'm on pelvic rest and have orders to take it easy for a week after I stop spotting. Doc said I may stop spotting in a day or two or it could go on for weeks. But I'm not supposed to freak out about it unless it's a flow like a heavy period and I'm having bad cramps. I do still have the humongous cyst, measuring 11cm. They thought that's probably the source of any discomfort I'm having. So I'm still getting another u/s on the 28th to recheck the cyst. That's 3 u/s 1st tri! I only got 4 the whole pregnancy with Maisie and that's because I paid for 1 and then went past 40 weeks. :haha:

My m/s disappearing was just a coincidence and doc says I should just enjoy not being sick. :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I am so so pleased! I was worrying about you as I walked my dogs so it's great to get an update and hear your happy news! Thank god that your little bean is doing well! I really hope the spotting stops soon, as no doubt it is still freaking you out! But yay! :happydance:

Does anyone else feel their posture shifting? I know it will eventually, but I didn't expect it to happen so soon. I feel like I'm waddling already! And oh man if I walk any distance or stand up for too long then my back really hurts. Only way to stop it is to hunch over :haha: not a great look!


----------



## elohcin

Braxton hicks, anyone? I've felt them as early 6 weeks before, and just started feeling them yesterday with this one. In the past I've seemed to have a pattern of feeling them, then feeling none for a couple of months beginning at the end of the 1st tri, and then off and on throughout the rest of the pregnancy. For me they never have any effect on my cervix, I just seem to be one of the few women who feel them early on (they start early on in most pregnancies, just can't always be felt).


----------



## elohcin

doggylover said:


> Does anyone else feel their posture shifting? I know it will eventually, but I didn't expect it to happen so soon. I feel like I'm waddling already! And oh man if I walk any distance or stand up for too long then my back really hurts. Only way to stop it is to hunch over :haha: not a great look!

Not my posture, but my pelvis is definitely popping (spd) already! I have to be careful with how I move.


----------



## LittleSpy

elohcin said:


> Braxton hicks, anyone? I've felt them as early 6 weeks before, and just started feeling them yesterday with this one. In the past I've seemed to have a pattern of feeling them, then feeling none for a couple of months beginning at the end of the 1st tri, and then off and on throughout the rest of the pregnancy. For me they never have any effect on my cervix, I just seem to be one of the few women who feel them early on (they start early on in most pregnancies, just can't always be felt).

None for me that I've noticed. They started around 20 weeks with dd whenever I would exercise. Then I had them nonstop from 27 weeks on.


----------



## doggylover

Elohcin that sounds horrid!


----------



## ukgirl23

Glad everything is ok littlespy Ive been thinking about you all day hoping that you will be ok, hopefully the bleed will stop soon. Your cyst sounds monsterous. can they not drain it? 

I dont get braxton hicks until the endy but or after sex later in the second tri. 

I have a poorly tummy tonight :( Im writing this from the toilet haha xx


----------



## ladykara

I had BH with my son, non with my daughter. I know friends who have had to use crutches throughout their pregnancy with SPD !! Im so sorry your already starting to suffer x


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Glad everything is ok littlespy Ive been thinking about you all day hoping that you will be ok, hopefully the bleed will stop soon. Your cyst sounds monsterous. can they not drain it?
> 
> I dont get braxton hicks until the endy but or after sex later in the second tri.
> 
> I have a poorly tummy tonight :( Im writing this from the toilet haha xx

awww ukgirl hope your tummy gets better. 

I haven't been nauseous all afternoon!!! woohooo! I'm really beginning to think the sea bands do really work!!!!

Now if only I could find a fix for my indigestion!!!!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Glad everything is ok littlespy Ive been thinking about you all day hoping that you will be ok, hopefully the bleed will stop soon. Your cyst sounds monsterous. can they not drain it?
> 
> I dont get braxton hicks until the endy but or after sex later in the second tri.
> 
> I have a poorly tummy tonight :( Im writing this from the toilet haha xx

Ohhh that is awful!! Feel better!


----------



## Bjs2005

maybesoon said:


> Is anyone else having the itchy belly & boobs? Off and on the last few days my belly & boobs have itched like crazy...:blush:

Not so much my bbs but my stomach has been itching for the past couple of weeks...I am trying not to itch it though as I know it probably doesn't help any. I catch myself scratching my belly sometimes and tell myself to stop! I think I need to remember to put on some lotion in the mornings or something to see if that will help at all...


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bjs2005 said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the itchy belly & boobs? Off and on the last few days my belly & boobs have itched like crazy...:blush:
> 
> Not so much my bbs but my stomach has been itching for the past couple of weeks...I am trying not to itch it though as I know it probably doesn't help any. I catch myself scratching my belly sometimes and tell myself to stop! I think I need to remember to put on some lotion in the mornings or something to see if that will help at all...Click to expand...

My bbs aren't itchy, but they sure are tender! I can't wait till I get home at night to whip that bra off. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- I think while the cyst isn't really giving me big problems they're just letting it be to see if it resolves itself. :thumbup: And as long as it's not hurting baby or causing me a lot of pain, I'm okay with that. Hope you feel better!

maybesoon -- Hope the m/s gives you a break and you continue to feel better! I can't believe mine is gone already (not trying to rub it in! :haha: Just amazed!).


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl -- I think while the cyst isn't really giving me big problems they're just letting it be to see if it resolves itself. :thumbup: And as long as it's not hurting baby or causing me a lot of pain, I'm okay with that. Hope you feel better!
> 
> maybesoon -- Hope the m/s gives you a break and you continue to feel better! I can't believe mine is gone already (not trying to rub it in! :haha: Just amazed!).

lol... No problem... Happy yours is gone!!! Thanks.... I have been doing good this afternoon with no gagging at all. So hopefully that's a good sign!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I came close to throwing up this morning but I think that was mainly nerves/anxiety about the bleeding/cramping. I don't mind just being a bit sick in the morning but terrible nausea all day long every day really starts to get to me. With dd it lasted 9 weeks. This time it was worse but lasted less than 4 weeks!

I'm sure I just jinxed the hell out of myself. :haha: It'll probably be back with a vengeance tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys guess any advice greatly appreciated.... I had a private scan today and found out I was having twins, they are in the same sac, but not sure about whether they share the same placenta. What I am worried about is that they were only measuring at 6 weeks 5 days, I am supposed to be nine weeks according to my last period. She said not to worry and that I probably need an internal ultrasound (I am a large lady). My nhs scan is not till October 1st, she advised me to call the midwife tomorrow and tell her that they are measuring under.....should I be worried??? I am happy, shocked and worried altogether :(. I know when I conceived July 27th. She said that there is two heart beats.


----------



## ukgirl23

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys guess any advice greatly appreciated.... I had a private scan today and found out I was having twins, they are in the same sac, but not sure about whether they share the same placenta. What I am worried about is that they were only measuring at 6 weeks 5 days, I am supposed to be nine weeks according to my last period. She said not to worry and that I probably need an internal ultrasound (I am a large lady). My nhs scan is not till October 1st, she advised me to call the midwife tomorrow and tell her that they are measuring under.....should I be worried??? I am happy, shocked and worried altogether :(. I know when I conceived July 27th. She said that there is two heart beats.

how can you be 9 weeks if you conceived on 27th of july, I was 10th of july and I'm only 9 weeks tomorrow.. your dates put you at 7 weeks so your babies are about right aren't they?? :/


----------



## Bitsysarah

Sorry I know I conceived on the 27th but in medical terms they do it from the first day of your last period don't they? Which was the 7th July which makes me nine weeks I think......I am confused help lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Bitsysarah said:


> Sorry I know I conceived on the 27th but in medical terms they do it from the first day of your last period don't they? Which was the 7th July which makes me nine weeks I think......I am confused help lol

They do it from LMP and that is when my was...i am 10 weeks along according to u/s but 9 weeks and 3 days by LMP. Women ovulate anywhere from day 11-16 and sometimes even later or earlier. And CONGRATS!!


----------



## elohcin

With an ovulation date of the 27th, I get 8w3d as of today. I am not sure on twin measurements early on....do they measure slightly smaller on average?


----------



## Bjs2005

Bitsysarah said:


> Sorry I know I conceived on the 27th but in medical terms they do it from the first day of your last period don't they? Which was the 7th July which makes me nine weeks I think......I am confused help lol

You may have just ovulated later than the "typical" 2 weeks after your period and that is why dates will be off until they get a good US to measure how far the baby's are. I have irregular cycles and by going by my LMP I should be 14 weeks but I know I ovulated much later (I was charting) and am only in my 10th week. At my first appt they had my due date as somewhere in the beginning of March (going off my LMP), but after the US they put me closer to where I should be in April.

Plus, I think twins tend to be on the smaller side because they are sharing the room with another. Not all the spacious room that having just one LO gets.


----------



## LittleSpy

Bitsysarah said:


> Sorry I know I conceived on the 27th but in medical terms they do it from the first day of your last period don't they? Which was the 7th July which makes me nine weeks I think......I am confused help lol

If you conceived on the 27th, you're not 9 weeks pregnant. I conceived on July 19 and I'm 9 weeks 4 days (I lied to OB about the date of my lmp and adjusted it back 5 days based on my date of ovulation since I ovulated early in my cycle. My baby has measured spot on with my ovulation date for the u/s I had 2 weeks ago and the one I had today). Anyway, with a conception date of July 27, you'd be 8 weeks 3 days today, I think and due on April 19 (well, with a singleton at least). :thumbup: 

Congrats on twins!


----------



## ebelle

Glad to know all is fine littlespy. Was thinking about you.

congrats on twins Sarah!


----------



## doggylover

Sarah congrats on the twins! Don't worry about measuring behind, as the. Ladies have mentioned using your ovulation date means you aren't as far along as 9 weeks. Using lmp is just a guide for the drs but since you ovulated almost 3 weeks after lmp it isn't going to be accurate.


----------



## ukgirl23

I understand where you are coming from with lmp but I was confused by the dates.. I think Ive got baby brain lol anyway I thought that twins always measured smaller.. Im not sure if Im right there though.. but Ive seen ladies here get a small reading for their babies one week and next time they go back they have caught up to their term dates so dont worry hopefully the midwife can answer some qs for you better than us lol xxx


----------



## nimbec

Morning Ladies :flower:

maybesoon :thumbup: to 2nd tri i can't wait to get there either! I've got the seabands to try too and both my boobs and belly have been a bit itchy i have the occasional scratch, my nipples kind of tingle lol

Mommabrown Yey less waiting time loosing a week must feel great! I hope you get your doppler soon i LOVE mine :) 

Doggylover hope you are ok? ((hugs))

Ukgirl It was me wondering about scans i rang mine yesterday too they were not too impressed at the office and told me they were looking at them wednesday and i should get an appt in post shortly grrrrr no mention of NT test either but i will see what date they give me and play merry hell if its not in the right time period! 

Littlespy :cloud9: great news PHEW!!! 

Elochin I haven't had any but this is only #1 for me -they don't sound very nice though ((hug))

Bitsysarah Congrats on twins as the others have said they are prob smaller because there is two - also i had 2 scans 2 weeks apart on the first i was 4 days behind then on 2nd 1 day infront. As long as they have hb try not to worry. 

As for me i'm just tired today and a little sicky but not too bad. I'm having a paperwork day YUK! enough to make anyone feel ill hehe. Must try and rest a bit too as i have a rediculously long day tomorrow - i'm worrying about it already!


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec said:


> Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> maybesoon :thumbup: to 2nd tri i can't wait to get there either! I've got the seabands to try too and both my boobs and belly have been a bit itchy i have the occasional scratch, my nipples kind of tingle lol
> 
> Mommabrown Yey less waiting time loosing a week must feel great! I hope you get your doppler soon i LOVE mine :)
> 
> Doggylover hope you are ok? ((hugs))
> 
> Ukgirl It was me wondering about scans i rang mine yesterday too they were not too impressed at the office and told me they were looking at them wednesday and i should get an appt in post shortly grrrrr no mention of NT test either but i will see what date they give me and play merry hell if its not in the right time period!
> 
> Littlespy :cloud9: great news PHEW!!!
> 
> Elochin I haven't had any but this is only #1 for me -they don't sound very nice though ((hug))
> 
> Bitsysarah Congrats on twins as the others have said they are prob smaller because there is two - also i had 2 scans 2 weeks apart on the first i was 4 days behind then on 2nd 1 day infront. As long as they have hb try not to worry.
> 
> As for me i'm just tired today and a little sicky but not too bad. I'm having a paperwork day YUK! enough to make anyone feel ill hehe. Must try and rest a bit too as i have a rediculously long day tomorrow - i'm worrying about it already!


wow I can not believe they aren't better organised! Glad that you will get your scan date soon though, I have to wait until friday to talk to the midwife who is going to be with me, Hopefully because I'm only 9 weeks they can fit me in at 12 weeks still for the NT test. Sorry to hear you feel sicky today xx 



Is anyone else suffering for random hiccuping?? like I will be sat somewhere and randomly one huge hiccup will fly out of my mouth then no more lol... Or I'll get them for a few minutes just out of the blue :/ lol


----------



## nimbec

I know nuts isn't it! I've not had hiccups but I guess it's a common thing. I know lots of people get very hot in pregnancy but I'm freezing brrr infact I'm about to put the fire on lol although I'm sure doing the house work would warn me up!! Fire it is then ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

omg nimbec I am freezing too, I sweat if I stand up too long but today I'm wearing leggings and a knitdress and I'm still cold! lol last night we were in bed and my OH was complaining about the heat where I was laying there wrapped in duvet with goosebumps lol.. You would think that with 50% more blood we would feel a bit warmer! lol x Please share your fire!!


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> Morning Ladies :flower:
> As for me i'm just tired today and a little sicky but not too bad. I'm having a paperwork day YUK! enough to make anyone feel ill hehe. Must try and rest a bit too as i have a rediculously long day tomorrow - i'm worrying about it already!

Aw hope you feel better later... Get some rest tonight if you have a busy day tomorrow, although I know it is easier said than done :wacko:
Make sure you have snacks during the day to keep your energy levels high!!!:winkwink:

Lot's of paper work here too, I also started classes again and I have exams in December. Thankfully baby brain only caused a couple of brain farts today during class nothing too serious or too embarrassing. After class I run like a mad woman to make copies of old exam papers to study, and then arrange bump related tests and appointments.

Today was the last day of poking and sticking needles in my arms, phew! I'm done with all blood work, vaginal discharge tests, ECG and pap smear! Took a lot longer than I initially thought, thanks to my chaotic doctor.

Tomorrow at noon I'm also having a 1st tri U/S, privately outside the hospital or the doctor, to see what is really going on in there and get some pics of the little bean. I got a 25% off in the local diagnostic center so I thought it was a delightful opportunity :) :happydance:


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Is anyone else suffering for random hiccuping?? like I will be sat somewhere and randomly one huge hiccup will fly out of my mouth then no more lol... Or I'll get them for a few minutes just out of the blue :/ lol

Yes I get it, it is like reverse burping isn't it? :haha:


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> I know nuts isn't it! I've not had hiccups but I guess it's a common thing. I know lots of people get very hot in pregnancy but I'm freezing brrr infact I'm about to put the fire on lol although I'm sure doing the house work would warn me up!! Fire it is then ;)

I also feel cold, which is crazy because the weather is good and I was walking under sunshine today, still I was having shivers :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Lilly I'll try lol! Sounds like you are super busy too! Ooooh exciting about us tomorrow - make sure you ask for a pic! 

Glad to hear a few of you are chilly and it's not just me!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, just got back from my second scan!

Sadly no pics as it was done via the little scanner in EPU again, but all looked good and I've gone from measuring behind to measuring ahead! This happened with my son too so I'm not suprised!

I now have two cysts on my ovary tho. They aren't huge, but they want to scan me again in a fortnight just to be on the safe side, fine with me!!

Also got a prescription for cyclogest which I am to take immediately if I start spotting.

So relieved.. and feeling like I am having great care from our NHS so far! Impressed!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ukgirl23

lily28 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else suffering for random hiccuping?? like I will be sat somewhere and randomly one huge hiccup will fly out of my mouth then no more lol... Or I'll get them for a few minutes just out of the blue :/ lol
> 
> Yes I get it, it is like reverse burping isn't it? :haha:Click to expand...

thats exactly it! lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o thats amazing news hun xx


----------



## nimbec

Great news Dano :)


----------



## lily28

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my second scan!
> 
> Sadly no pics as it was done via the little scanner in EPU again, but all looked good and I've gone from measuring behind to measuring ahead! This happened with my son too so I'm not suprised!
> 
> I now have two cysts on my ovary tho. They aren't huge, but they want to scan me again in a fortnight just to be on the safe side, fine with me!!
> 
> Also got a prescription for cyclogest which I am to take immediately if I start spotting.
> 
> So relieved.. and feeling like I am having great care from our NHS so far! Impressed!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Great news! Seems the LO is catching up with growth!:thumbup:

Good luck with the cysts. I never had cysts but I'm always worried, tomorrow I'll have a peace of mind about it as well.

Happy for you being so well taken care of!:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- I'm lucky enough to ALWAYS suffer from random hiccupping. :haha: I get them more than anyone I know, pregnant or not. :dohh:

lily28 -- Can't wait to see pictures!

dan-o -- So glad you had a good scan! With the cyst and the bleeding scare, I'm getting loads of extra ultrasounds. Gotta find the silver lining. :winkwink:

So, this was morning #2 in a row of coming very close to throwing up first thing. So weird that's becoming a seemingly consistent event _after_ my nausea has subsided so much. As much as I hate puking, I'll take feeling sick for 5-10 minutes and throwing up once a day over 24/7 nausea any time! Today is the first time I actually opened the toilet and hovered over it. :haha: Didn't throw up, just so close. Yuck.

Also, my belly is *HUGE.* Embarrassingly huge. I'm so afraid someone is going to ask me how far along I am and I'm going to have to say "Um... almost 10 weeks..." :haha: I've gained far less weight this time compared to last time at this point. I'm only up 3 pounds from pre-pregnancy and I'm nearly positive all 3 are just water retention. I carried so small with dd. Not sure I'm getting lucky again on that front. I really think I'm about the size I was at 22-23 weeks pregnant with her.


----------



## nimbec

Littlespy ugh yuk yuk yuk i know how u feel !!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Oh Thank you nimbec! I burp & hiccup constantly! It's horrible. And freezing! OMG, if I'm not freezing I'm sweating. It's a never ending roller coaster! 

I'm loving these sea bands right now! My DH says it's all in my head so I asked him last night "Then why didn't the ginger ale & ginger snaps work on Sunday?" Of course, silly man didn't have an answer!!! lol I went all afternoon & evening without throwing up yesterday. I took them off last night & of course I gagged in the shower this am. I put them back on after the shower & haven't been nauseous the rest of this morning!!! yippee!!!! So with that being said.... If it's all just a state of mind, I DON'T CARE!!!! As long as I'm not hoovering the toilet or trash can 24/7 I'm good with it!!!!

Last night I had horrible lower abdominal pains. They were sparatic. I haven't had any in a couple of weeks. I'm sure it was just my uterus doing some growing and stretching, but it sure made it difficult to sleep last night.... ugh. 

So looks like I'll be a cranky little hormonal nut case today!!!! lol

Hope you ladies have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## lily28

*LittleSpy* I asked a very pregnant lady in the waiting room today what she did with nausea etc in the 1st tri and she said she used to take travel gum (with ok from the doctor of course). You can try some of this gum and see if you get better with this feeling.
As for the belly I read it is totally normal for women who had babes before to show this early, be proud of the bump and take advantage of it. I can't wait to skip queues!

*maybesoon* the hormones are driving us crazy it seems, hang in there! I think little cramps are totally ok, nothing to worry about.


----------



## nimbec

Ok so I officially win the idiot of the day prize!! I have just eaten a whole bag of haribo type sweets and I mean a big bag! Guess what? I feel really sick and have pains - I guess the baby's not a sugar junkie like its mother !! Oh dear!


----------



## LittleSpy

OMG!!

I just took a picture of my bump because I feel so ridiculous.

I compared it to my pictures from being pregnant with dd. It *REALLY* is the same size as my bump picture from 23 weeks 4 days with her! I'm kind of in shock. So embarrassing. :haha: I'll post a comparison when I get home from work. Hahaha, so funny.


----------



## honeymama

Hi ladies! I'm due with baby #2 on April 7th. :)


----------



## nimbec

Welcome honneymamma!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats & Welcome honeymama!!!!


----------



## honeymama

Thank you! Congrats to you & all the other ladies here too!!! :)


----------



## RomaTomato

My friend on FB just announced she is pregnant - due April 5! I am very happy for her but so jealous that she feels confident enough to tell everyone at only around 10 weeks! Good on her, I say, but I can't wait until I feel secure enough to make our FB announcement to our friends and family! I have a scan on Monday at which time I will be 10w and then another on October 5 when I will be about 12w5d, even when both of those go well I'm still not sure when I'll be able to spill the beans! 

I just want this first trimester over with. I know there is no real "safe zone" but it seems to be a little less precarious after that 13-14 week mark...I just want to hibernate until Monday morning!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Roma I know exactly how you feel. Today is my 7w mark. And although I'm trying to stay positive & not think about it I can't help but worry. My only other pregnancy was miscarred at 7 weeks & I just have this huge fear even though my doctor tells me I shouldn't be concerned. And don't get me started on my DH.... He thinks I'm nuts for having any worries at all. 

I just wanna get through this 7th week. I go in for my scan on Thursday & I'm so scared it's gonna be bad....


----------



## chig

RomaTomato said:


> My friend on FB just announced she is pregnant - due April 5! I am very happy for her but so jealous that she feels confident enough to tell everyone at only around 10 weeks! Good on her, I say, but I can't wait until I feel secure enough to make our FB announcement to our friends and family! I have a scan on Monday at which time I will be 10w and then another on October 5 when I will be about 12w5d, even when both of those go well I'm still not sure when I'll be able to spill the beans!
> 
> I just want this first trimester over with. I know there is no real "safe zone" but it seems to be a little less precarious after that 13-14 week mark...I just want to hibernate until Monday morning!!!

I know how you feel about not wanting to announce to the world quite yet. I also just saw a friend announce their pregnancy. I am not quite sure how far along she is, but from the picture she posted to announce the pregnancy, she looks like she is in her 1st trimester. I also just found out that my SIL is also pregnant. It is both exciting and also stressful because I can't help but to worry that things might not go well for me. We are waiting to tell everyone after we have had the 18-20 week scan where they make sure everything is looking good. That was the scan during my first pregnancy when we got the bad news that the baby's heart didn't develop properly...:cry: 

I don't think I will be able to relax until I hold my baby...


----------



## RomaTomato

I found out I had a mmc/ blighted ovum when I was 11 weeks last summer (the day after my wedding ugh), they said there was just a sac and it hadn't developed past 6w. It was just such an awful shock, and I felt really stupid for some reason...I had been waking around thinking I was pregnant all that time when I really wasn't. It felt like a cruel joke. And since I had no scans at all, no betas and not even any real confirmation from a medical professional, I really don't know if there ever was a heart beat or if there wasn't. I decided to go with a midwife (in British Columbia, Canada) and I have to say that looking back I am pretty unimpressed with my care, or rather, the lack thereof. I just wish I really knew what happened. 

At the US I had when I went in due to bleeding at 11w it showed an empty sac measuring I think 1.5cm which was about what it would be at 6w. So was it really a blighted ovum or was it progressing normally and then the little bean just died at some point and my body absorbed it? Ugh. I just don't know.


----------



## Bjs2005

honeymama said:


> Hi ladies! I'm due with baby #2 on April 7th. :)

Congrats and welcome! My birthday is April 7 - a good day to be born on! :winkwink:


----------



## dan-o

nimbec said:


> Ok so I officially win the idiot of the day prize!! I have just eaten a whole bag of haribo type sweets and I mean a big bag! Guess what? I feel really sick and have pains - I guess the baby's not a sugar junkie like its mother !! Oh dear!

Ugh I've had a bit of a haribo habit too! Thing is they make me feel I'll after I've eaten them as well, but I can't seem to help myself :haha: :dohh:


----------



## chig

My next appointment is not until Oct 5th...so far away...I will be close to completing my 11th week. I wish I could have a scan every week to make sure things are progressing as they should. My DH thinks I should just enjoy every moment instead of worrying so much, but I can't help but to keep wondering how my munchkin is doing. The only thing that lets me know that things might be good is that I have nausea, tiredness and the sore boobs. Even that is not reassuring because I have read many women still have pregnancy symptoms while they have had a missed miscarriage. I don't have any history with having a miscarriage, but it doesn't mean I can't have one.

I think I drive myself crazy just thinking about all the possibilities of something going wrong:wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

chig -- Sorry, but you won't be relaxing about it after baby is here. Just saying. :winkwink: I still watch my almost 14 month old in the video monitor to make sure she's breathing sometimes. :dohh:

I think a lot of people feel comfortable enough to announce after their first ultrasound because once you're about 8-9 weeks along and you've seen baby's heartbeat and everything looks good, your chance of miscarriage is quite small. I don't think it really goes down all that much with 2nd tri after that. It may be a significant drop statistically speaking, but going from a 1-2% chance of miscarriage after 9 weeks with confirmed growth and strong heartbeat to like a .5% chance is miscarriage or whatever it may be after 1st tri really doesn't mean much to me. Even if it went from 1-2% to 0%, it wouldn't mean much to me. Very personal decision for sure but I wanted to highlight why someone may be quite reasonably comfortable announcing 1st tri.


----------



## LittleSpy

You ladies really have to stop talking about Haribo!! :haha:

Since I'm supposed to be resting for at least 7 days past my last spotting (and I'm still spotting :dohh:), I'm really trying to watch what I eat. The only reason I haven't gained a million pounds yet is because I've been exercising! Don't know what I'm going to do this week! It's so hard not to give in to cravings.:blush:

Thinking about taking a slow walk this afternoon but I'm not sure it's worth it when comparing how much good that will do in terms of burning calories versus how much bad it may do with me over-exerting myself in my current um... "condition." Guess I'll just have to stop being a piggy. :cry:


----------



## honeymama

Bjs2005 said:


> honeymama said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm due with baby #2 on April 7th. :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome! My birthday is April 7 - a good day to be born on! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you & congrats to you as well! I think 7 is my favorite number...my daughter's birthday is December 7th, so it would be pretty awesome if they were both born on the 7th! :)


----------



## dan-o

Littlespy- look forward to the pic! I look massive some days, but normal on others, it's odd!

Honey- congrats and welcome!!

Roma- I've given up waiting to tell people now, if tell them in the event of another loss anyway. It really knocks your confidence suffering more than one loss in a row tho doesn't it. Hopefully you are third time lucky hun :hugs:

Chig- I won't relax even when the baby's born, im a nightmare lol!! I must admit I've been trying to enjoy this pregnancy for as long as it lasts rather than worrying. The way I see it, nothing I can do or say will change the outcome, so I may as well make the most of it! I didn't with my son and regret it slightly as pregnancy is such a special time in your life!

Maybe - I hope this week passes quickly for you hun!


----------



## Bjs2005

maybesoon said:


> Oh Thank you nimbec! I burp & hiccup constantly! It's horrible. And freezing! OMG, if I'm not freezing I'm sweating. It's a never ending roller coaster!


OH My! I burp all the time! I guess it is better than coming out the other way! :haha: It doesn't matter what I eat or drink, that air still comes back up. 

As for the hormones, I feel so sorry for my DH. My mood can change so quickly it puts us both on a roller coaster. :dohh: Hopefully I can learn to contain it a bit more. 

AFM, feeling pretty good today. I jogged last night for the first time in a long while. I was pretty active before falling pg, but I haven't felt well enough to get my self motivateed to do anything since. I have only gained 1-2 pounds so far, but I think it is mostly fat from sitting around the past 8 weeks. :haha: I felt so big last night I had to do something. I went nice and easy, but felt so good afterwards! I think this is something I need to keep doing! I used the doppler afterwards to make sure baby was okay--nice strong HB chugging away! :thumbup:

My next appt is on Thursday...it can't come soon enough!


----------



## maybesoon

Roma... It's really hard when we don't have the answers. It leaves your mind to wonder on & on. I hate it.


----------



## doggylover

Afternoon all!

Dan-o glad the scan went well!!

Nimbec, I feel a lot better today (in terms of how I was emotionally feeling yesterday anyway!!!)

Just a short hello from me today. Got home from work at 4.55. Was in bed by 5pm, and had an hours sleep. Just feel awful today. I was fine til lunchtime, then couldn't eat my lunch, and am just so exhausted.

Nimbec, maybe I'll borrow some haribo to perk me up!!! (I actually find eating junk settles my stomach when feeling a bit dodgy. My baby is exactly like her mother!!)

GOod news - scan tomorrow :)


----------



## SweetAngel84

Congrats again to all April mommies...

I do have a question.. have any of you ladies felt very hungry, but once you're finally eating you can't seem to eat as much as you thought you would??

I myself used to eat like a cow pre pregnancy lol and now I just can't seem to eat even a portion of what I'd normally eat. I guess it's not totally bad, but at the same time I don't want to feel like I'm depriving the baby. I don't have morning sickness although I have my occasional sprouts of nausea, but it's gone away as of late... Thanks for your help dolls


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> You ladies really have to stop talking about Haribo!! :haha:
> 
> Since I'm supposed to be resting for at least 7 days past my last spotting (and I'm still spotting :dohh:), I'm really trying to watch what I eat. The only reason I haven't gained a million pounds yet is because I've been exercising! Don't know what I'm going to do this week! It's so hard not to give in to cravings.:blush:
> 
> Thinking about taking a slow walk this afternoon but I'm not sure it's worth it when comparing how much good that will do in terms of burning calories versus how much bad it may do with me over-exerting myself in my current um... "condition." Guess I'll just have to stop being a piggy. :cry:



LOL Yes I know what you mean. After some brown spotting on Friday, I have the 7 day resting order as well. I'm trying very hard to be good about what I eat but all I seem to want is crabs! ugh :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

sweetangel84 -- Yes, I suffer with the same terrible affliction. :haha: I'll be starving and proceed to pile my plate full of food. And be totally stuffed after 1/4 of it. :dohh: I've just been going with smaller more frequent meals which proves difficult for me on 2 accounts because 1) I don't like having to stop to eat so often and 2) when I eat, I like to try to eat a lot. :haha:

I've been doing breakfast around 8.30, then snack around 11 then lunch around 1 then snack around 3.30 then dinner around 6 and 2nd dinner around 9. :haha: :blush: I had a nutritionist tell me a couple weeks ago that I should actually get up to eat during the middle of the night! She claimed it was making my morning sickness worse to go about 12 hours without eating. Now, she may have been right, but I'm definitely not setting an alarm to eat in the middle of the night. :haha: Luckily my m/s magically disappeared last week. :happydance: Still in shock about that.


----------



## maybesoon

Oh tell me about it ladies.... My favorite Shogun Steak & Sushi restraunt FINALLY opened this week in my hometown. :happydance: I have been waiting for 2 years for them to open & not have to drive 1 1/2 hours to get my sushi fix.... :sad2: Now they are open & I can't have my sushi.... :nope: I almost broke down in tears :cry: yesterday when I saw it was finally open. My DH doesn't like sushi so he's like "what's the big deal?" :growlmad: I almost told him I was gonna cut his balls off & see how he liked spending time without them!!!! (but I didn't) ANGRY much.... Yep that's me!!! :brat:


----------



## ukgirl23

SweetAngel84 said:


> Congrats again to all April mommies...
> 
> I do have a question.. have any of you ladies felt very hungry, but once you're finally eating you can't seem to eat as much as you thought you would??
> 
> I myself used to eat like a cow pre pregnancy lol and now I just can't seem to eat even a portion of what I'd normally eat. I guess it's not totally bad, but at the same time I don't want to feel like I'm depriving the baby. I don't have morning sickness although I have my occasional sprouts of nausea, but it's gone away as of late... Thanks for your help dolls


Congrats to you too! :) I'm the opposite, I never feel hungry anymore I only suddenly crave foods and have to force myself to eat but when I do start eating I find it hard to stop although I have noticed I get fuller quicker :( I read that all the vitamins and stuff your baby needs is stored in your liver and is slow released so dont worry too much if one day you can only face a packet of crisps! :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon... my OH is the opposite, he knows I love brie and cant have it now and suddenly he's having it croissants and rolls with ham... melted on toast.. I could kill him!


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy I was also told to eat during the night to help with my nausea.... Ummm yeah, I'm with you... I like to sleep entirely too much to be getting up & eating!!! I'm so happy that the ms has left you alone!!! Luckily for me these sea bands are doing me wonders right now!


----------



## honeymama

dan-o said:


> Littlespy- look forward to the pic! I look massive some days, but normal on others, it's odd!
> 
> Honey- congrats and welcome!!
> 
> Roma- I've given up waiting to tell people now, if tell them in the event of another loss anyway. It really knocks your confidence suffering more than one loss in a row tho doesn't it. Hopefully you are third time lucky hun :hugs:
> 
> Chig- I won't relax even when the baby's born, im a nightmare lol!! I must admit I've been trying to enjoy this pregnancy for as long as it lasts rather than worrying. The way I see it, nothing I can do or say will change the outcome, so I may as well make the most of it! I didn't with my son and regret it slightly as pregnancy is such a special time in your life!
> 
> Maybe - I hope this week passes quickly for you hun!



Thank you!!! :)


----------



## Bjs2005

Littlespy and maybesoon- I haven't heard of eating during the night to help with ms (and I'm a dietitian! lol) but it makes sense in theory, I guess. But I am with you--it's not worth setting the alarm to wake up in the middle night and disturb any sleep I might be getting. We ladies need our sleep--To me, sleep overrules eating in the middle of the night. :haha:


----------



## chig

I am on the same boat too. I get hungry and feel like I can eat so much, but then I can't finish what I started. I always feel bad that I may not be getting all my nutrients for the baby, but I am doing the best that I can. Actually, a lot of the foods that I eat don't taste that good to me anymore. I can't figure out what to eat:dohh: 

I am feeling so sleepy...:sleep:


----------



## ebelle

SweetAngel84 said:


> Congrats again to all April mommies...
> 
> I do have a question.. have any of you ladies felt very hungry, but once you're finally eating you can't seem to eat as much as you thought you would??
> 
> I myself used to eat like a cow pre pregnancy lol and now I just can't seem to eat even a portion of what I'd normally eat. I guess it's not totally bad, but at the same time I don't want to feel like I'm depriving the baby. I don't have morning sickness although I have my occasional sprouts of nausea, but it's gone away as of late... Thanks for your help dolls

I have the exact same problem and its driving me nuts. I can only eat small bits at a time and thought I was starving the baby. Turns out I was wrong. Even though I lost 9 pounds so far, baby is measuring 3 days ahead and docto just changed my edd to 31 mar today.


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... Not only am I having problems finding something I can eat, but it's fluids. I can't find anything I want to drink. I'll start drinking something & after about 3 drinks it starts tasting like crap. I stay thirsty all the time. Doesn't matter what I drink or how much... Just thristy!


----------



## Smanderson

maybesoon said:


> lol.... Not only am I having problems finding something I can eat, but it's fluids. I can't find anything I want to drink. I'll start drinking something & after about 3 drinks it starts tasting like crap. I stay thirsty all the time. Doesn't matter what I drink or how much... Just thristy!

Maybesoon i had this problem too trying to find something to drink, eventually i found Appletiser with ice and its really nice, its 100% fruit and i have been drinking it all week and haven't gone off it....maybe worth a try?:thumbup:


----------



## maybesoon

Smanderson said:


> Maybesoon i had this problem too trying to find something to drink, eventually i found Appletiser with ice and its really nice, its 100% fruit and i have been drinking it all week and haven't gone off it....maybe worth a try?:thumbup:

Thank you! I will look into this!!! At this point I'm willing to try just about anything!!!


----------



## doggylover

I am an awful drinker, so my mum had taken to sending me periodic texts during the day saying "drink!" I'm making a real effort to drink loads, but it means I'm also constantly in the toilet!!!! 

I know they say peeing a lot is a sign of early pregnancy, when does it stop?? I am still getting up every night, which I never do!


----------



## maybesoon

lol doggylover.... I think we are stuck with it until after we have our little beans!!!


----------



## ebelle

I heard that the peeing thing stops for a while in second trimester when the uterus pops then comes back after baby grows bigger in third trimester


----------



## doggylover

I like the sound of the ebelle! Maybesoon...I really hope not!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

phewf, I thought I was the only one.. lol :coolio:
Even my boyfriend says "man, before you were pregnant you can eat as much as I could" mind you he's a 6'3" 220lb dude, and I'm barely at 5'3" ehhh more LBS than I'd like to be kinda girl..ha. 
But I'm glad I'm not the only one. Believe some things just look soooo good to eat, but I just can't seem to fit it all in my tummy like I would before.
Although, I do notice that if I do get nauseated, its bc I haven't had anything to eat. I do try to eat breakfast and snack during the day to keep my tummy at ease.
And if it's not that, then it's having those food aversions. Hopefully this changes bc I hate not being able to eat like my normal self. lol Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggylover -- I don't recall the excessive peeing ever stopping when I was pregnant with DD. I just considered it practice for waking up a billion times overnight with a new baby. :haha:

On drinks -- The only things I want right now are water and sweet iced tea (yes, I'm from the South USA. :haha:). I'm usually not a huge sweet tea fan but man, it's hitting the spot right now.


----------



## doggylover

Nooo!! I hate getting up mid sleep to pee. My baby will just have to sleep through from the start :rofl: considering family historyofmy nephew who never sleeps...I won't hold my breath!


----------



## Bjs2005

LittleSpy said:


> Doggylover -- I don't recall the excessive peeing ever stopping when I was pregnant with DD. I just considered it practice for waking up a billion times overnight with a new baby. :haha:

Lol. That is a good way to think of it...just getting you ready for the real thing.


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> Doggylover -- I don't recall the excessive peeing ever stopping when I was pregnant with DD. I just considered it practice for waking up a billion times overnight with a new baby. :haha:
> 
> On drinks -- The only things I want right now are water and sweet iced tea (yes, I'm from the South USA. :haha:). I'm usually not a huge sweet tea fan but man, it's hitting the spot right now.


I've always been a HUGE sweet tea drinker. It's my beverage of choice. However the last 2 weeks I just don't like it. :nope: 

And water, although I do choke it down (literally) it seems to only make me more thirsty....


----------



## honeymama

ebelle said:


> I heard that the peeing thing stops for a while in second trimester when the uterus pops then comes back after baby grows bigger in third trimester

Lol, was not true for me! I'm on baby #2 and with my daughter it seemed like every week of my pregnancy I peed MORE and MORE I didn't get one bit of a break my second trimester cause Aubriana liked to bounce up and down on my bladder, lol.


----------



## honeymama

LittleSpy said:


> Doggylover -- I don't recall the excessive peeing ever stopping when I was pregnant with DD. I just considered it practice for waking up a billion times overnight with a new baby. :haha:

Lol, exactly! Except once she got here I actually got to sleep thru the night until recently...seems like she stopped sleeping thru when I found out I was pregnant with baby #2, my daughter is only 9 months now.


----------



## SweetAngel84

honeymama said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> I heard that the peeing thing stops for a while in second trimester when the uterus pops then comes back after baby grows bigger in third trimester
> 
> Lol, was not true for me! I'm on baby #2 and with my daughter it seemed like every week of my pregnancy I peed MORE and MORE I didn't get one bit of a break my second trimester cause Aubriana liked to bounce up and down on my bladder, lol.Click to expand...



I myself wake up at least once or twice midsleep to pee... hate the interuption but when you gotta go, you gotta go..lol I just hope it doesn't get worse...eek :loo:


----------



## kristyrich

Hi everyone!!
9 weeks today woohoo! Only another 3 weeks till my nt scan. Though 3 weeks seems like forever... lol. Ms seems to have disappeared thank goodness. I'm starting to get a bit more cramping. Stretching I'm guessing because I'm starting to show. My 3 yr old actually asked me last night why I have a big belly? lol too bad if I wasn't pregnant. Kids always speak the truth, lol. How is everyone else going? 
oh and I'm just curious, why does school start NOW in other countries? I'm a bit daft lol.:dohh: Very confused.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls! 

With you all on the eyes bigger than tummy feeling - it's almost disappointing to fill up so quick when you finally find something that tastes good!

Just heard baby heartbeat on Doppler last night at 9+6 - was shocked at how high it was already. I think I would have found it a few days sooner if I was looking higher up but I was looking right around the 'hairline' - it was about two inches above the pubic bone last night that I heard it @ 170 bpm! I think maybe it's because my uterus is only growing on one side so far because of being bicornuate so one side is higher up than usual - I was surprised at my last scan how different the sizes of each side were already.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys, sorry late coming on tonight, thanks for your advice re twin measurements. I feel so much better thanks :) x


----------



## Bitsysarah

Because I have not had my booking appointment they wouldn't let me anywhere near a midwife . I was told to speak to my gp to make a referral the early pregnancy team. Gp can't see me until Friday, so I called the early pregnancy team myself.....she told me that as there is two heart beats there is no need for an early scan and to wait for my 12 week scan October 1st, I was still panicking but after ready your posts I feel so much better. Thank you

I am still in shock, I can't believe we are having twins!!!!!


----------



## AprilBaby1

kristyrich said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 9 weeks today woohoo! Only another 3 weeks till my nt scan. Though 3 weeks seems like forever... lol. Ms seems to have disappeared thank goodness. I'm starting to get a bit more cramping. Stretching I'm guessing because I'm starting to show. My 3 yr old actually asked me last night why I have a big belly? lol too bad if I wasn't pregnant. Kids always speak the truth, lol. How is everyone else going?
> oh and I'm just curious, why does school start NOW in other countries? I'm a bit daft lol.:dohh: Very confused.

I'm a teacher in the US and we usually start school the end of August and go through the end of May. What do you guys do?


----------



## jenna mummy

AprilBaby1 said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 9 weeks today woohoo! Only another 3 weeks till my nt scan. Though 3 weeks seems like forever... lol. Ms seems to have disappeared thank goodness. I'm starting to get a bit more cramping. Stretching I'm guessing because I'm starting to show. My 3 yr old actually asked me last night why I have a big belly? lol too bad if I wasn't pregnant. Kids always speak the truth, lol. How is everyone else going?
> oh and I'm just curious, why does school start NOW in other countries? I'm a bit daft lol.:dohh: Very confused.
> 
> I'm a teacher in the US and we usually start school the end of August and go through the end of May. What do you guys do?Click to expand...

Hi I'm a teacher in the UK we started back last week and finish for summer mid / late July. We do have holidays inbetween though otherwise I think some kids and teachers may not make it to July!

In terms of holidays, we have a week in October, two weeks (ish) Christmas, one week Feb, two weeks Easter, one week May / v. early June then six weeks summer. So we teach in 6-8 week blocks.

What about you guys? Any other mad teachers out there??


----------



## Jenn76

Nimbec: Glad to hear your DH is treating you better. I'm in that waiting mode too for my scan date, I'd call by 11 weeks.

UKgirl: I never heard that dopplers could have risks, I just ordered one going to research this now. Hope your son had a great first day of school. 

Doggylover: I completely understand your feelings on your friend's pregnancy. I spent 3 years TTC before getting my BFP. I hated reading on FB about all these pregnancies. Then my 19 year old cousin got pregnant, she didn't enen care and after her shower she sold a bunch of the gifts online. Before her baby turned 1 she got pregnant again by a different guy. I don't even want to see her ever again. And I won't go to another shower. 

Kealz194: I'm due the 17th as well, always battled with weight and I totally know when I am up and hate it when people point it out. Frustrating!

Maybesoon: Good luck with Your scan Thursday! MS sucks, are you taking anything?

Elohcin: I stress daily about MC, unfortunately these forms don't help. Sorry to hear you had one before. FX that you hear a HB soon. 

Mommabrown: Glad to hear your bean is doing great, sorry to hear you had a scare. So great to gain a week. :happydance:

Littlespy: So glad to hear everything is okay with your little bean.

Bitsysarah: Is it possible you ovulate late in your cycle? Twins often are smaller then a singleton. I am pregnant with twins too but mine are in separate sacs and have separate placentas. It is possible to have two placentas with identicals if the egg split early. If both are measuring the same then I would say things are okay. If one was much larger then the other there could be concerns with one not getting enough. Heartbeats are a good sign and if you can do a vaginal they may be able to get a better picture and measurement. I conceived on July 25th and I am 8 weeks 6 days. I think you have your calculations off a bit. Congrats on twins.

Lily28: Good luck with your scan, I hope you get some great pics.

Dano: Glad to hear you had a good scan, sorry you didn't get a pic.

Honeymama: Welcome :hi: Congrats on getting your BFP!

Roma: I am with you on the waiting to announce. Sorry to hear about your prior mc. That is my worst nightmare to go into a scan and find out the baby didn't progress. It must have been horrible. :hugs: 

Chig: I feel the same way. 

Bjs2005: I wish I had that kind of energy, so jealous! Glad to hear you are feeling great.

Sweetangel: I can't eat anywhere near as much in one sitting now either and I stay full much longer. So weird!

Kristyrich: Happy nine weeks, kids say the darnedest things. So cute. 

Sweetpea: Yeah for hearing a HB! Must be so great! Congrats!


----------



## LittleSpy

honeymama said:


> Lol, exactly! Except once she got here I actually got to sleep thru the night until recently...seems like she stopped sleeping thru when I found out I was pregnant with baby #2, my daughter is only 9 months now.

My dd has been a terrible sleeper until the last few weeks when she finally started sleeping through the night (though, that's all gone to crap now because she's cutting all 4 molars at once :dohh:).

She slept about 9 hours a day total as a newborn/young infant (in like 2-3 hour increments; a couple weeks in my husband and I had to just start taking shifts with her as neither one of us was able to sleep playing the "sleep when baby sleeps" game. By the time we'd get to sleep, she'd be waking back up). No one believed me that she slept that little except my mom and MIL who both agreed my husband and I were exactly the same. :dohh: Payback is a b****. :haha: I keep lying to myself thinking I'll have an easy baby this time since she's such a mess (exactly like her mother). :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

So... yeah.... :rofl:

I think I'm actually BIGGER right now!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks with Maisie 9+5 with Deucey.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you Jenn!!! As for the ms I'm using the sea bands and so far they have been great the last 2 days! I haven't puked once while wearing them. I have gotten a tad bit nauseous a few times but it's mild & over pretty quick! So I'm a pretty happy mamma for now!!! Mamma... Lol that sounds funny knowing I'm talking about myself!!!


----------



## kristyrich

April baby1 and Jenna mummy, thats so different to here. I guess it is probably due to the difference in weather. We start end of January and finish begining of December. There is 2 weeks holiday in april, july, september/october and then 6 weeks at end of year. Which means only another week and a half and my girls will be on holidays to drive me crazy, haha! I had found it so confusing as my daughters first day of kindergarten was 31st jan (my birthday) this year and then lots of ladies were saying their LO's just started last week and I was confused. lol.

LittleSpy, my tummy looks around the same size as that now. I always show very early. I haven't even told everyone yet. Thank goodness I can tell them in 3 weeks, I wouldn't be able to hide it any longer! lol. I love having a bump to show off! The start of your bump is beautiful. :)


----------



## elohcin

Wow I have never heard of school going by the calendar year! That's kind of cool!

We homeschool so are pretty much always "in session" and take breaks when we want/need, which is working out fabulously now with me being exhausted a lot.


----------



## kristyrich

elohcin said:


> Wow I have never heard of school going by the calendar year! That's kind of cool!
> 
> We homeschool so are pretty much always "in session" and take breaks when we want/need, which is working out fabulously now with me being exhausted a lot.

I always just assumed that all schools went by the calender year, lol. I guess that wouldn't work every where though.

Wow, I admire you for homeschooling. I just don't think I could do it! Is it difficult?


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy I love your bump I have a bit of one too I will upload a pic after the school run.. this is my third baby so I guess the ligaments are pretty used to stretching by now.. Im guessing that since you not long had DD the ligaments and muscles hadnt firmed up so much and thays why your bumps showing already xx

I think I read that dopplers themselves are safe its just if you use them for a long time and that midwifes train for years to use equipment like that and I have no training and might pick up my own beats so I prefer to hear the heartbeat in appointments. I might change my mind later lol xx

I would go insane if I had to homeschool.. I personally need a break but I do love the holidays when the kids are home and we can have fun. 

Its time for me to get up now though so hope you all have a nice day I might go get some seabands for the school run lol xx have a nice day!!! xx


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> So... yeah.... :rofl:
> 
> I think I'm actually BIGGER right now!

:haha: You look good to me! I think it is all bloat hun, wait a couple of weeks and it will go away and then BAM! a belly again :happydance:

*Jenn76* Thanks! I will post asap!:kiss:


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies just a flying visit as I have a sillily long day ahead. I will catch up with everyone properly either late tonight or Tom morning! Hope everyone is ok?!! (((hugs))) and sending some PMA (positive mental attitide) to everyone in the hope that I find mine to get through the day lol!


----------



## lily28

Hang in there hun, I will keep you in my mind today!


----------



## doggylover

AprilBaby1 said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> oh and I'm just curious, why does school start NOW in other countries? I'm a bit daft lol.:dohh: Very confused.
> 
> I'm a teacher in the US and we usually start school the end of August and go through the end of May. What do you guys do?Click to expand...

I'm a teacher in northern Ireland and we have slightly different holidays to the rest of the uk. We start the year on the 1st September (or as close as!) and have a two day break in October, two weeks over Christmas, two days in February, a day in march, two weeks at Easter and then finish the year at the end of June! So we have all July and August free! Glad to know some other teachers are in here! I've been so tired I've been snapping at the kids every day!



Jenn76 said:


> Doggylover: I completely understand your feelings on your friend's pregnancy. I spent 3 years TTC before getting my BFP. I hated reading on FB about all these pregnancies. Then my 19 year old cousin got pregnant, she didn't enen care and after her shower she sold a bunch of the gifts online. Before her baby turned 1 she got pregnant again by a different guy. I don't even want to see her ever again. And I won't go to another shower.

Thanks for this :hugs: there has been a lot going on in our friendship lately, and I was getting to the point even before she announced she is pregnant that I was thinking I don't want to spend much time with her anymore. I just disagree with so much that she does and that isn't how a friendship would be, I'm not being a by good friend to her at all.

SCAN DAY TODAY!!!!! Fingers crossed everything is ok in there...


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scan hun!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Littlespy, you look great hun, at least you look pregnant, I just look like I've eaten too many pies :haha: can't do my jeans up again this morning lol :dohh: time to get the sewing machine out!


----------



## kristyrich

Doggylover I think all you lovely ladies who are teachers are wonderful! It would have to be a stressful job. Because I've been so moody I get easily annoyed by my own kids. It's like they know when I'm irritated and see how far they can push me. Grrrr.... Can't imagine having to teach a whole classroom of kids everyday!!


----------



## lily28

I'm back from the diagnostics center!

Here is my 2.05cm little moomin! I think last week looked better than today :haha: it must be an awkward phase. Officially 8+6 btw, the growth is consistent with the weeks!:happydance:

Also ovaries are clear and no other signs of things weird or scary.
 



Attached Files:







atribb.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dan-o

Amazing news lily and wonderful scan pic! Mine was similar yesterday, I deffo think it's an awkward phase for scanning! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Lily that looks great!!

Kristy, thanks! I have to say teenagers can definitely be challenging, especially in large groups..! But they can also be great!

So I was told this appointment would be 3 hours....it was 1! Not complaining as it was just the scan, but I was a bit confused as to why it was so short. Interesting, here in northern Ireland we do NOT get genetic testing done as standard. You can opt to have it done at 14 weeks, but you have to pay (only £27). The reason being that terminations are illegal in northern Ireland, so it's not offered as standard. Dh and I still need to discuss, but I think I would like it done. For downs syndrome and spina bifida, and there is a family history of sb. 

Here's the pic - it looks like an actual baby today! Cannot believe how much she has grown in just two weeks! My dates today were consistent with my conception dates, so the last measurements must have been a bit off! So still 10+1, and due April 9th!


https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/66493c0af4b21ccb1d30feb403341600.jpg


----------



## kealz194

Wow doggy lover scan looks amazing! Soo lovely! Xxx


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Lily that looks great!!
> 
> Kristy, thanks! I have to say teenagers can definitely be challenging, especially in large groups..! But they can also be great!
> 
> So I was told this appointment would be 3 hours....it was 1! Not complaining as it was just the scan, but I was a bit confused as to why it was so short. Interesting, here in northern Ireland we do NOT get genetic testing done as standard. You can opt to have it done at 14 weeks, but you have to pay (only £27). The reason being that terminations are illegal in northern Ireland, so it's not offered as standard. Dh and I still need to discuss, but I think I would like it done. For downs syndrome and spina bifida, and there is a family history of sb.
> 
> Here's the pic - it looks like an actual baby today! Cannot believe how much she has grown in just two weeks! My dates today were consistent with my conception dates, so the last measurements must have been a bit off! So still 10+1, and due April 9th!
> 
> 
> https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/66493c0af4b21ccb1d30feb403341600.jpg


Ooooh This looks amazingly perfect, what a cute profile! :thumbup:

Here genetic scans like NT and papp a are optional but 99% of the people are getting them anyway. Mine is scheduled for week 12.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks, it was great seeing her in there, and dr said she was wriggling (but I couldn't see that!) the dr also made me laugh as she said "there is only one in there, sorry." dh and I were kinda like "trust us, that's absolutely plenty!"


----------



## dan-o

Fab pic hun, so cute! Congrats! x


----------



## lily28

You guys are so lucky you are going with your DHs for the scans. DH only came with me on the 1st appointment. I sent him the U/S with email and he still hasn't called :(


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> You guys are so lucky you are going with your DHs for the scans. DH only came with me on the 1st appointment. I sent him the U/S with email and he still hasn't called :(

:hugs: 

A lot of ladies were at the clinic alone today, my dh actually felt out of place because he was one of the only men. 

Maybe he hasn't had a chance to read his emails yet, but I know how disappointing it feels- I text the pic to our parents and brothers/ sisters and nobody has replied. I know it's because they are busy, but it feels like its because nobody cares, so you must feel 100 times worse waiting for dh


----------



## kealz194

Doggy lover I noticed you keep referring to bump as her! Is that wishful thinking or just a feeling? X


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> You guys are so lucky you are going with your DHs for the scans. DH only came with me on the 1st appointment. I sent him the U/S with email and he still hasn't called :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> A lot of ladies were at the clinic alone today, my dh actually felt out of place because he was one of the only men.
> 
> Maybe he hasn't had a chance to read his emails yet, but I know how disappointing it feels- I text the pic to our parents and brothers/ sisters and nobody has replied. I know it's because they are busy, but it feels like its because nobody cares, so you must feel 100 times worse waiting for dhClick to expand...

Thanks!
No pregnant ladies where I went today, I was the only one. There were some older couples (looked over 60) and a few older women alone, I think for mammograms. In the hospital appointment most of the ladies were with DH/BF and I feel a little jealous.

I'm sure he is busy, but it'd be perfect if he called me right away :brat:


----------



## doggylover

kealz194 said:


> Doggy lover I noticed you keep referring to bump as her! Is that wishful thinking or just a feeling? X

Haha, well we actually call our bump Bruce, but I have had a feeling since finding out that baby will be a girl. No idea why, and I'm going to look very silly when Bruce is born as a boy....but just a weird feeling! Obviously I don't mine either way, but I have always imagined myself with all boys, which makes it even stranger that I think it's a girl!

Anyone else have a gut feeling about what sex their baby will be?

Lily :hugs: give him a right telling off when he eventually does call, then blame the hormones!!


----------



## kealz194

I had that with my daughter! I would have loved a son first, but when we found outi was pregnant, I was positive it was a girl. Couldn't even think of boy names! This time it's opposite! Can only come up with boy names! But we shall see! Are you going to find out what your having at your 20 week scan? X


----------



## kealz194

Not that I minded or mind either way! As long as my lil bean is happy and healty I will be pleased! It would just be nice to have one of each! X


----------



## ukgirl23

wow lily and doggylover, your little babies look great! Congrats on good news! xx 

I dont mind what we have, I have both a boy and a girl already and both come with different challenges and benefits so I'm happy either way :D 

here is a pic of my berry bump :) 

Excuse the mess, our washing machine is broken and our land lady wont replace it so we have clothes everywhere! 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7979329877/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8169/7979329877_f45954118f.jpg[/url] 20120905_093156 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lily28

What a cute bump UkGirl! Having both a boy and a girl is ideal isn't it?

I don't mind really, I like both boys and girls, DH wants a girl.


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you :) yes DH also wants a girl lol. Having both is brilliant but they do fight a lot!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- What a cute bump!! I'm jealous. Yours looks like a baby bump and mine looks like doughnuts and bloat (mmmmm, doughnuts). :haha:

I've been feeling very boy this pregnancy. Until the heartbeat on Monday was 173bpm! Since that was dd's heartbeat at our 12 week u/s, it makes me think girl big time! I know it's a silly wives' tale but I can't help it. I really don't care either way, just want to know. Find out in just 5 weeks 1 day! :happydance:


----------



## ReadytoMum

jenna mummy said:


> AprilBaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 9 weeks today woohoo! Only another 3 weeks till my nt scan. Though 3 weeks seems like forever... lol. Ms seems to have disappeared thank goodness. I'm starting to get a bit more cramping. Stretching I'm guessing because I'm starting to show. My 3 yr old actually asked me last night why I have a big belly? lol too bad if I wasn't pregnant. Kids always speak the truth, lol. How is everyone else going?
> oh and I'm just curious, why does school start NOW in other countries? I'm a bit daft lol.:dohh: Very confused.
> 
> I'm a teacher in the US and we usually start school the end of August and go through the end of May. What do you guys do?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I'm a teacher in the UK we started back last week and finish for summer mid / late July. We do have holidays inbetween though otherwise I think some kids and teachers may not make it to July!
> 
> In terms of holidays, we have a week in October, two weeks (ish) Christmas, one week Feb, two weeks Easter, one week May / v. early June then six weeks summer. So we teach in 6-8 week blocks.
> 
> What about you guys? Any other mad teachers out there??Click to expand...

I'm a professor! Thankfully I only have one course for just the Fall term. I teach first year undergrads. I'm also a grad student, so this is my first teaching gig! I have a horrid commute to get to the University, I live in Canada and I teach in the USA. :dohh:


----------



## elohcin

kristyrich said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Wow I have never heard of school going by the calendar year! That's kind of cool!
> 
> We homeschool so are pretty much always "in session" and take breaks when we want/need, which is working out fabulously now with me being exhausted a lot.
> 
> I always just assumed that all schools went by the calender year, lol. I guess that wouldn't work every where though.
> 
> Wow, I admire you for homeschooling. I just don't think I could do it! Is it difficult?Click to expand...

It's a learning curve for me, having gone to public school. And this being a one-room schoolhouse, so having to split my attention between age levels and learning abilities. But I like it. I so enjoy spending every moment with my children and I definitely feel this is the right choice for our family so it's been fun learning how to do all of this right along with them. Thankfully DH was homeschooled so I have his thoughts, and he's also a public school math teacher (though he works as a medic right now, not a teacher), so that is helpful since math is my least favorite and poorest subject. LOL


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Here's the pic - it looks like an actual baby today! Cannot believe how much she has grown in just two weeks! My dates today were consistent with my conception dates, so the last measurements must have been a bit off! So still 10+1, and due April 9th!

That's a wonderful scan pic!! So glad everything turned out to be going well. :flower:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Dh and I have names picked out for a girl and for a boy... but I'm kind of hoping for a boy. (And although DH always claims he doesn't care which it is, and really I don't either!, I think he's secretly hoping for a girl!!) 

Based on our BD timing, I'm guessing its a boy. Still a long ways to go before we can find out though. :coffee: So trying not to think about it too much! lol 

I was at the second hand store the other day buying myself some maternity dress pants so I wouldn't hate life so much with all this bloating, and I couldn't help but wander over to the baby stuff... picked up a few gender neutral items that were suuuuuper cute! Yellows and greens and oranges. :thumbup:

DH and I have also told our parents now! We mailed them both off "We're Expecting"/ "Hello Grandma and Grandpa!" cards. Just waiting for the freaking out phone calls back to confirm they received them. I think my parents might get theirs today, DH's parents likely Friday. It's so exciting waiting for them to get them!!


----------



## ebelle

Am I one of the few who are not getting the NT done? My partner and I figured that even if the baby is going to have downs, we tried so hard to coceive that we wouldn't abort any way, so no point in testing. Would only add to our worry.

Also very jealous of the clear scans. my scan yesterday was horribly unclear because I had to pee before the scan.

Baby looks happy and healthy though.
 



Attached Files:







Babyartoo11a2d.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bjs2005

Lily, Doggylover and Ebelle - Beautiful scans! :happydance: It's cool to see how the baby grows so much over such a short period of time! My appt is tomorrow and I hope the dr does an U/S and prints a pic for me! 

Littlespy and UKgirl - cute bumps! I am jealous! I have nothing to show for myself as of yet, except maybe some bloat or water weight. I have a feeling it will take me a bit longer to show...when I suck in there is not even a small bump there...How does it all fit inside? :shrug:

Nimbec- hope your day goes smoothly! 

Since this is my first, I would be fine with a boy or girl...but I am leaning towards girl. DH is leaning towards boy so we will see at the 20 week scan. Seems so far away!


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy you're bump is cute too!! mine bloats out a lot so look like i've had too many donuts too!! I catch strangers now looking at my stomach... its weird lol


----------



## doggylover

kealz194 said:


> I had that with my daughter! I would have loved a son first, but when we found outi was pregnant, I was positive it was a girl. Couldn't even think of boy names! This time it's opposite! Can only come up with boy names! But we shall see! Are you going to find out what your having at your 20 week scan? X

Nope we are going to keep it a surprise! We have both names picked out already, so we'll be good to go even if I am wrong! If I am I will immediately start motherhood feeling like and inadequate mother!!!




ebelle said:


> Am I one of the few who are not getting the NT done? My partner and I figured that even if the baby is going to have downs, we tried so hard to coceive that we wouldn't abort any way, so no point in testing. Would only add to our worry.
> 
> Also very jealous of the clear scans. my scan yesterday was horribly unclear because I had to pee before the scan.
> 
> Baby looks happy and healthy though.

Ebelle we don't get the nt scan done as standard, we can opt in for a private blood test. If it comes back high risk you are offered an amniocentesis. I would have had an nt scan done, but now will not be going forward. Even if the blood test came back high risk I wouldn't have an amniocentesis due to the (very small I know!) risk of miscarriage. It's illegal in Northern Ireland to have a termination, so no matter what this baby is on his/her way! I would like to have been prepared in case something is likely to be 'wrong', but I'm not willing to take the chance. Plus dh pointed out all the things you can't test for in the womb eg sight/hearing problems, autism. So our baby is going to be one big. Old surprise when then come out!


----------



## doggylover

I thought this was kind of cool! The top pic is baby at 8+1 looking more like two peas in a pod than a baby! And bottom is today at 10+1. What a difference 14 days makes!!!

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/44f833319d5e386450b26fb655dc1203.jpg


----------



## ebelle

Thanks for sharing doggylover. At least I am not the odd one out now :)


----------



## maybesoon

wow doggylover! Thanks for sharing the pics! That is amazing! Such a big difference in a mere 14 days!


----------



## doggylover

It's crazy isn't it?! And amazing! I feel like I actually have a baby in me now :haha:

Ebelle, you're welcome!


----------



## kealz194

Well I said I was gonna enjoy this pregnancy as I think it's going to be my last and not complain.... But as I have spent the last half hour with my head down the loo whilst trying to console my dd as she is worried about me bless her, but also trying to copy me too, I want to be in the second tri now! :( no more sickness please! :(


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab scan ebelle! 
Cute bump Ukgirl!!
Doggy lover, huge difference! Hope my next one is as clear as yours!!

Xxx


----------



## simplymuff

Doggylover- wow what a difference! That is amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleSpy

ebelle said:


> Am I one of the few who are not getting the NT done? My partner and I figured that even if the baby is going to have downs, we tried so hard to coceive that we wouldn't abort any way, so no point in testing. Would only add to our worry.
> 
> Also very jealous of the clear scans. my scan yesterday was horribly unclear because I had to pee before the scan.
> 
> Baby looks happy and healthy though.

We opted out of all testing last time and will again this time. :thumbup: Except for the big ultrasound at 20 weeks.

We make this choice because we wouldn't terminate pregnancy regardless of results. Like you, I'm afraid I'd just worry about the results. I'm delivering in a hospital with one of the very best children's hospitals in the state, so that influences my decision as well. If something were wrong at birth that wasn't seen on the 20 week ultrasound, baby would immediately be in the best medical hands around. We also have no family history of genetic issues so that's another part of our decision.


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Well I said I was gonna enjoy this pregnancy as I think it's going to be my last and not complain.... But as I have spent the last half hour with my head down the loo whilst trying to console my dd as she is worried about me bless her, but also trying to copy me too, I want to be in the second tri now! :( no more sickness please! :(

I'm sorry, but LOL about her copying you!! :rofl: They're so ridiculous at this age, aren't they (Mine is almost 14 months)? I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## chig

Thank you ladies for sharing your scans and bump pics. I really enjoyed looking at them all!!! It brought tears of happiness to my eyes...I can't wait to go for my next scan...but its 3.5 weeks away :( 

I am feeling "not pregnant" today. Normally, I feel hungry constantly, tired, nauseous and sleepy. Today I don't feel any of that. Boobs are still sore, but that is about it. I hope everything is okay in there..


----------



## LittleSpy

chig -- I'll pass along the words of advice my OB told me on Monday -- ENJOY IT!! My boobs are hardly even sore anymore. Almost no nausea. I've really just had a backache, bloated feeling, and fatigue since about a week ago. After seeing everything is good on Monday, now I wish all those symptoms would just move it along, too! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh wow doggylover. It's amazing how much of a difference there is!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Phew what a long day but YEY i made it!! whoooo hooooo

Lilli thanks for keeping m ein mind! and your scan pic is great - how exciting!

Doggylover wow that pic is amazing i'm so jelous hehe i can't wait untill we all have our 12 week scan photos....not long now! and i love the comparrisson!!

Littlespy i love your bump!

Ukgirl your bump looks great!

Ebelle i think your photo is cute :)

Bsj thankyou i survived ....just lol

Kealz yuk i know how you feel its horrid i hope it passes very soon for you

Chig don't panic and enjoy my symptoms dissappeared in week 9 but are back now .....grrrr enjoy the good days :)

Hope i havent missed anyone!! Well my day was made extra yukky by the horrid rain - i'm a dressage (riding) instructor and teach outside - on the funny but not so funny side my waterproof trousers no longer fit and my jacket was so tight i thought i was going to suffocate LOL!!! Luckily i was only teaching at 2 yards just multiple horses owned by same riders and they know.....off to buy a big long mac to hide under for the next 10 weeks :blush: 

Stopped at macodonalds on way home (not going to help the trouser issue!) suddenly found my appetite!!


----------



## TeAmo

aww lovely bumps and scan pics!! I finally saw the midwife yesterday. Wont get a scan date until next week however. Tried to take blood but couldnt get any! I now have to go to the hospital cattle barn to take a number and wait to be stabbed several times before the get any!! 

Hope you are all well! xx


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec my riding instructor always used to have the most amazing long mac, with the poppered sides so you can still ride in it. I'm jealous of you getting one!


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo -- Oh, I know all about the getting blood problem. The woman at my doctor's office finally gave up and said she "thinks" she got enough (she was holding 3 full viles and 3 empty viles & just said she'd take some from the full ones and put it in the empty ones :haha: I swear I bleed more from a paper cut than I do when someone tries to get any out of my arms these days!). I've donated blood too many times in the last year and my veins are completely shot. Feel happy to have a valid excuse not to donate every time they come to work now. They come too often - 6 times a year!! And I guilt myself into it every. single. time. I think after this baby is born I'll only donate once or twice a year. The people just aren't very good and have been killing my veins.


----------



## doggylover

I had the opposite blood problem today...wouldn't stop 'giving' even after I left the hospital!!


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> TeAmo -- Oh, I know all about the getting blood problem. The woman at my doctor's office finally gave up and said she "thinks" she got enough (she was holding 3 full viles and 3 empty viles & just said she'd take some from the full ones and put it in the empty ones :haha: I swear I bleed more from a paper cut than I do when someone tries to get any out of my arms these days!). I've donated blood too many times in the last year and my veins are completely shot. Feel happy to have a valid excuse not to donate every time they come to work now. They come too often - 6 times a year!! And I guilt myself into it every. single. time. I think after this baby is born I'll only donate once or twice a year. The people just aren't very good and have been killing my veins.

My veins are really deep. I warned her she wouldnt be able to get any from my arms before she even tried. She couldnt even feel them in my elbows so I said she was welcome to the top of my hands. She got two viles (one from each hand) but my blood was like syrup.... need to drink a crap load tomorrow and then go on my lunch break to get it taken! boooooo.

xx


----------



## maybesoon

Ugh! I'm sorry ladies, but I'm glad I'm not the only one having the blood draw issues. It pisses me off over the moon because my bff draws blood for my family doctor. I let her entire class practice on me back 13-14 years ago & as students none of them had issues like the people I have delt with lately. First off, when I had to go to the ER back the end of August the guy took 45 minutes getting ready to draw my blood while I was sitting there. Now needless to say, I'm a very easy stick & my blood runs easily. He stuck my left arm first & while playing with the 2nd tube out of 6 he wasn't paying attention to his needle. I tried to tell him he was pulling out & was about to lose it. He didn't listen & yet.... blew that vein.... So he stuck my right arm. Now mind you when my bff draws my blood I never bruise & 99.9% of the time you can't even tell I have been stuck. Well by the time I got home from the ER that Sunday both of my arms had huge bruises on them & hurt like HELL.

I had to go back in on Tuesday to get my blood drawn again & low & behold if the lady that did it blew the vein with the first stick after only getting 1 1/2 tubes full. She then proceeded to stick my other arm & halfway through the 3rd tube she blew that one too!!!  UGH! What happened to paying attention to what you are doing??? I'm beginning to think some of these people need new jobs!!!!


----------



## doggylover

A question for ladies who are on to #2 or more: I am considering cloth nappies/diapers. I have no idea where to start as nobody I know does this. We are hoping to get solar panels fitted soon, so it really depends a lot on whether we do that.

If anyone does use cloth, can you tell me what type (ie all in one, two part etc) you use, and if in the uk where the heck you got them?! Thanks!


----------



## simplymuff

Oh gosh so sorry to hear about your experiences with getting your blood drawn. I just went to have my blood drawn today. I'm terrified of needles... And then I saw how many tubes the lady was filling... 16 tubes!! Why so many? The lady did a great job and it went smoothly but I felt a little sick afterwards. Glad that's over but I just kept thinking of how many more times they are going to stick me throughout this pregnancy. 

I have not really had much nausea and definitely no vomitting (wonder if that means boy?) but I have been very gassy and it's It makes it hard for me to eat much. I never know about all this... The not so glamorous side of being pregnant. 

Anyhow two more weeks till my next scan and I can't wait! 

Hope everyone is feeling lovely :)


----------



## simplymuff

doggylover said:


> A question for ladies who are on to #2 or more: I am considering cloth nappies/diapers. I have no idea where to start as nobody I know does this. We are hoping to get solar panels fitted soon, so it really depends a lot on whether we do that.
> 
> If anyone does use cloth, can you tell me what type (ie all in one, two part etc) you use, and if in the uk where the heck you got them?! Thanks![/
> 
> I am planning on using cloth diapers too. We are eco friendly people as my husband owns a photovoltaic solar installation company. There are many companies online that sell you packages at different prices. I have not ordered them yet (way too soon) but I have seen a few companies just googling it!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hello ladies! I'm sorry I'm so far behind on what's been going on the last few days, but with school starting up again and teaching getting busy I don't have as much free time to visit. :( 

Doggylover: that was an amazing comparison on the two scans you posted! wow... it's so crazy how fast they change! 

To everyone who is suffering with MS, I hope you're all feeling better soon!! 

My parents got their card in the mail today announcing that they were going to be grandparents, and they called about an hour ago to get filled in on the details. Apparently my mom screamed a little bit when she opened the card. My dad was on the phone with one of my uncles, and he asked if my parents had gotten a dog or something. :haha: We didn't get to chat for too long because I'm at work right now, but it felt so nice to know that someone else finally knows! They're sworn to secrecy though, and hopefully DH's parents will get their card tomorrow.

In other news, I'm a Raspberry now!! :happydance:

I hope that all those with scans coming up get the reassurance they're looking for! I still have quite a ways to go for my 12 week scan. I have an appointment with my doctor on the 21st though, and once that's done with she'll probably give me the go-ahead to book the us. I can't wait to see it. :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> A question for ladies who are on to #2 or more: I am considering cloth nappies/diapers. I have no idea where to start as nobody I know does this. We are hoping to get solar panels fitted soon, so it really depends a lot on whether we do that.
> 
> If anyone does use cloth, can you tell me what type (ie all in one, two part etc) you use, and if in the uk where the heck you got them?! Thanks!

We do cloth. My favorites are Flip covers (WITH SNAPS! Maisie has been able to take off velcro/aplix/disposable diapers for months now!) with indian prefolds. I also really like diaper flats (which I just fold up myself into a prefold shape and lay it in the cover) but those don't work anymore for us because I can't find any long enough now that dd is older. That was my favorite from probably 4-10 months, though. My husband prefers all in ones. I refuse because 1) they're expensive and 2) they take forever to dry. So, I compromised and recently bought him 12 pocket diapers (we already had 7 pockets but we only do diaper laundry twice a week so he he needed some more to get through the days -- I work and he stays home with dd). I went with Sunbaby pockets because they're very cheap and I got some glowing recommendations for them. I like the diapers but I'm not a huge fan of the bamboo/microfiber inserts I got with them. They're too short, IMO. Most of the time they've been quite good, but now that we're entering potential potty training age (almost 14 months), she's holding her pee and letting it go all at once. That has resulted in a couple of terrible leaks (once the leak included a huge puddle of pee on my hardwood living room floor after she had only been in the diaper about 1.5 hours!). I think the Sunbabies would be excellent for smaller babies. We'll put up with them for now. We also have older model of bumgenius pockets and I'm not a fan of those, either. The leg holes wick moisture out to her pants. :nope: I'm told the newer model is better but I can't say whether or not that's true.

So anyway, yeah, I love Flip diaper covers and indian prefolds (I also really like Econobum prefolds for her now that she's older but they were way too bulky until she was at least 6 months old). I used Flip covers and newborn sized prefolds as soon as her cord fell off at 2 weeks. The covers are one-size and we're still using the same ones 13 months later. They're in fantastic shape and will no doubt make it through another baby at least. I got the covers as seconds from the cottonbabies (the manufacturer) website (but unfortunately I'm not sure they ship internationally. You'll have to check). As seconds, the covers were only $9 each, I think. The prefolds usually run $1-2 each. I also suggest buying several different kinds used and just seeing which ones you like the best. I thought I would like pockets and all-in-ones the best before baby came and I was 100% wrong! The covers and prefolds just perform so much better it makes any additional during-diaper-change hassle (which is pretty minimal) totally worth it to me.

However, we have yet to find a suitable cloth solution for overnight. So we use 1 disposable per day.


----------



## Jenn76

LittleSpy said:


> So... yeah.... :rofl:
> 
> I think I'm actually BIGGER right now!

Wow great bump! Very close, any chance there is two in there?



lily28 said:


> I'm back from the diagnostics center!
> 
> Here is my 2.05cm little moomin! I think last week looked better than today :haha: it must be an awkward phase. Officially 8+6 btw, the growth is consistent with the weeks!:happydance:
> 
> Also ovaries are clear and no other signs of things weird or scary.

Great scan! Glad to hear everything is Perfect.



doggylover said:


> Lily that looks great!!
> 
> Kristy, thanks! I have to say teenagers can definitely be challenging, especially in large groups..! But they can also be great!
> 
> So I was told this appointment would be 3 hours....it was 1! Not complaining as it was just the scan, but I was a bit confused as to why it was so short. Interesting, here in northern Ireland we do NOT get genetic testing done as standard. You can opt to have it done at 14 weeks, but you have to pay (only £27). The reason being that terminations are illegal in northern Ireland, so it's not offered as standard. Dh and I still need to discuss, but I think I would like it done. For downs syndrome and spina bifida, and there is a family history of sb.
> 
> Here's the pic - it looks like an actual baby today! Cannot believe how much she has grown in just two weeks! My dates today were consistent with my conception dates, so the last measurements must have been a bit off! So still 10+1, and due April 9th!

OMG this is great! Baby looks fantastic! Congrats! This has made me so excited for my next scan.



ukgirl23 said:


> wow lily and doggylover, your little babies look great! Congrats on good news! xx
> 
> I dont mind what we have, I have both a boy and a girl already and both come with different challenges and benefits so I'm happy either way :D
> 
> here is a pic of my berry bump :)
> 
> Excuse the mess, our washing machine is broken and our land lady wont replace it so we have clothes everywhere!

Your bump is adorable, I would love to have mine look like that.



ReadytoMum said:


> I'm a professor! Thankfully I only have one course for just the Fall term. I teach first year undergrads. I'm also a grad student, so this is my first teaching gig! I have a horrid commute to get to the University, I live in Canada and I teach in the USA. :dohh:

Wow that must be a pain, do you at least live in a border town? I lived in Ontario for several years. 



ebelle said:


> Am I one of the few who are not getting the NT done? My partner and I figured that even if the baby is going to have downs, we tried so hard to coceive that we wouldn't abort any way, so no point in testing. Would only add to our worry.
> 
> Also very jealous of the clear scans. my scan yesterday was horribly unclear because I had to pee before the scan.
> 
> Baby looks happy and healthy though.

My scan was unclear as well, my clinic has crappy machines. Glad to hear you scan went well.



chig said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing your scans and bump pics. I really enjoyed looking at them all!!! It brought tears of happiness to my eyes...I can't wait to go for my next scan...but its 3.5 weeks away :(
> 
> I am feeling "not pregnant" today. Normally, I feel hungry constantly, tired, nauseous and sleepy. Today I don't feel any of that. Boobs are still sore, but that is about it. I hope everything is okay in there..

My symptoms come and go, three days great then two horrible days. I think that is normal.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy the difference only a few short weeks makes is amazing!

Glad to read that all scans are going well - we are all really moving right along now eh?

Littlespy that's an impressive bump! You too UK!

Hugs to all who are suffering with MS - it is so hard. I had hyperemesis last pg with home IV's and a reglan pump - not fun! So far (knock on wood) no puking but am always nauseous... Drs started me on zofran as soon as I tested positive so I think catching it early before it got out of control like last time really helped. I feel for every one of you. 

:flow: to all!

Here's my scan progression so far - going by my ov date 1st pic was 6+1, 2nd pic was 8+3 (dr let DH take a pic of the computer screen when we were in the emergency room!) and 3rd pic was 9+0 - we could see baby wiggling all around at the last one. Crazy how fast things change!
 



Attached Files:







C6A34605-549E-45EA-B0C7-7D1B2A3D9D12-13232-000017462255FC15.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5









164510D0-E5E4-48C2-AE71-B3CF9BF85CDB-13232-000017461A6B4C62.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









250579BA-6F19-4367-8BB5-80A7F5BBC9A5-13232-00001745632BBA5F.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> It's crazy isn't it?! And amazing! I feel like I actually have a baby in me now :haha:
> 
> Ebelle, you're welcome!

Lovely scans! And I agree with your DH, there are many things the scans and tests will not show, and we as parents knew what we were getting into when we took the decision to have children, and we can't control EVERYTHING :winkwink: I'm just being optimistic at the moment enjoying the attention :haha:



kealz194 said:


> Well I said I was gonna enjoy this pregnancy as I think it's going to be my last and not complain.... But as I have spent the last half hour with my head down the loo whilst trying to console my dd as she is worried about me bless her, but also trying to copy me too, I want to be in the second tri now! :( no more sickness please! :(

Very sorry you feel so sick hun. Oh poor baby she must be very worried. I remember when my mom was pregnant with my sis I was super worried too. She also had severe nausea and vomiting plus the doc prescribed her bed rest on the 1st tri. I couldn't concentrate at school because of this.:shrug:
Soon we will hit 2nd tri and many worries will go away!:hugs:


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> Phew what a long day but YEY i made it!! whoooo hooooo
> 
> Lilli thanks for keeping m ein mind! and your scan pic is great - how exciting!
> 
> Doggylover wow that pic is amazing i'm so jelous hehe i can't wait untill we all have our 12 week scan photos....not long now! and i love the comparrisson!!
> 
> Littlespy i love your bump!
> 
> Ukgirl your bump looks great!
> 
> Ebelle i think your photo is cute :)
> 
> Bsj thankyou i survived ....just lol
> 
> Kealz yuk i know how you feel its horrid i hope it passes very soon for you
> 
> Chig don't panic and enjoy my symptoms dissappeared in week 9 but are back now .....grrrr enjoy the good days :)
> 
> Hope i havent missed anyone!! Well my day was made extra yukky by the horrid rain - i'm a dressage (riding) instructor and teach outside - on the funny but not so funny side my waterproof trousers no longer fit and my jacket was so tight i thought i was going to suffocate LOL!!! Luckily i was only teaching at 2 yards just multiple horses owned by same riders and they know.....off to buy a big long mac to hide under for the next 10 weeks :blush:
> 
> Stopped at macodonalds on way home (not going to help the trouser issue!) suddenly found my appetite!!

Of course I keep you in mind!:hugs: 
Oooh dressage AND rain, that must be fun!:haha: Yep you must find more comfy clothes especially a mac, you mustn't feel suffocation. 
I love McDonalds *sigh* ...



TeAmo said:


> aww lovely bumps and scan pics!! I finally saw the midwife yesterday. Wont get a scan date until next week however. Tried to take blood but couldnt get any! I now have to go to the hospital cattle barn to take a number and wait to be stabbed several times before the get any!!
> 
> Hope you are all well! xx

Yay on your 1st apointment and getting your first scan next week! :thumbup:
Booo on the blood thing...:nope:



LittleSpy said:


> TeAmo -- Oh, I know all about the getting blood problem. The woman at my doctor's office finally gave up and said she "thinks" she got enough (she was holding 3 full viles and 3 empty viles & just said she'd take some from the full ones and put it in the empty ones :haha: I swear I bleed more from a paper cut than I do when someone tries to get any out of my arms these days!). I've donated blood too many times in the last year and my veins are completely shot. Feel happy to have a valid excuse not to donate every time they come to work now. They come too often - 6 times a year!! And I guilt myself into it every. single. time. I think after this baby is born I'll only donate once or twice a year. The people just aren't very good and have been killing my veins.

There are such huge differences from nurse to nurse, I gave blood twice this week, my left vein is done for good, and the right is fabulous like no one ever got any blood.

In my job they would come for blood every month!:haha: I think you can give once a month without a problem. My dad does it to get a long weekend once every month (he gets the day off for donating) haha!:blush:


----------



## lily28

*simplymuff* I got more than 20 different blood vials filled, there are many things they want to check out, immunity from infections, if you have problems with iron, too many to mention. 

*ReadytoMum* yay on announcing it to your parents!

*LittleSpy* thanks for all the wonderful info on cloth diapers! I plan on using mostly cloth at home but regular diapers outside our home - for convenience.

*Jenn76* there are good days and not so good days, especially at this point. Some days I'm full of energy and others I just want to crawl in my bed and sleep for a week.
*
ooSweetPea* beautiful progression!!! Your baby is super cute!


----------



## doggylover

Simplymuff and littlespy thank you both so much! Definitely given me stuff to look into. I think getting a few of different types and brands to start will be a good way to get going! And probably disposables for overnight as well.

Sweetpea your photo progression is amazing!!! What a cute little bundle you have in there!!

I'm still exhausted, no matter how early I go to bed, how little I do during the day....it's horrible! Plus after school sports start again today and I just hate it! So not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy, thanks so much for the cloth nappy info here too!! we are on a low income and cloth nappies were our first choice too. I saw a few good demo videos on youtube which made my mind up for my, I can never remember the name of the brand I liked most though, I just know you can flush the liners and replace them without having to change the nappy. They had the snaps on too.

Doggylover I feel for you! But don't worry it's almost friday!! 

When I had my son I took 3 days to labour him so afterwards we went in intensive care and they took blood 3 times a day to check for infections since my waters had been broken for so long, it was a nightmare, I'm not looking forward to getting stuck again! 


Last night I fell asleep at 8pm!! I didn't wake up until 1am and then I couldn't sleep because I was craving smoked shredded chicken and of course the chinese is shut at 1am lol.. so I didn't get back to sleep until 6ish and now I'm on the school run... yay! 

Hope you all have a nice day! xx


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, Hope everyone is feeling better than me this today, it's like I've got the hangover from hell lol! I've been feeling fine the last few days as well, strange! Oh well any unpleasant symptoms are good signs in my book lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

aww nooo dan-o thats not good at all! I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, sometimes your local council might offer a nappy trial or incentive scheme, they do one here where you get a bucket of about 30 different nappies to borrow and they will then give you 20% back of whatever you spend on cloth. 

I found bum genius great for the first 6-8 months or so, but once my LO started drinking juice etc he started soaking both liners in 2 hours or less, so we moved onto disposables, which I hate, but they hold more pee.

Not sure what to do this time round, might do a combination of the two!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> littlespy, thanks so much for the cloth nappy info here too!! we are on a low income and cloth nappies were our first choice too. I saw a few good demo videos on youtube which made my mind up for my, I can never remember the name of the brand I liked most though, I just know you can flush the liners and replace them without having to change the nappy. They had the snaps on too.
> 
> Doggylover I feel for you! But don't worry it's almost friday!!

TGIAF (Thank god it's almost Friday!)

And thanks for the tip about youtube vids, will definitely look up some of those. If you have any recommentdations about which ones to watch I'd appreciate it!

Dan-o, I heard that some councils do incentives as well. Not in Northern Ireland though I believe. We clearly don't care about the environment or helping families :haha: And thanks for the tip about bum genius as well! So much to research!


----------



## ukgirl23

oooooh dan-o I will look into that!! I'm not far from you so hopefully they do it here :) xx thank u xx


----------



## doggylover

Just been looking on bgnappies.com website, and it has lots of good info. I find the sites without pictures more confusing, as I haven't a clue what a liner, insert etc is right now! I must be a visual learner...

I'm excited about the prospect of using cloth nappies! I think my family will be a little surprised, as everyone has always used disposables, but then again, I am a Geography teacher, (and both DH and i studied Geography at university!) so they should expect us to be the most environmentally friendly!


----------



## jenna mummy

Wow it has been busy on here!

Hello to all the fellow teachers out there, this is my third time around teaching whilst pregnant and I actually love the way the kids have been with me in the past. They are so concerned and want constant updates. The current lot of lovely teenagers don't yet know but I'm sure they will be the same.

There have been some amazing scans, congrats to everyone! I got my next date for the NT scan Monday 8th October so 3 1/2 weeks and counting. I'm not nervous about what it will show up, I'm more going so that I can see the baby, I had my first scan at 7 weeks so unless I have this scan it won't be until the end of November that I will next see my little sea monkey (that's what my two boys call it).

I am more worried to know that it's all still there and growing etc following a mc last year.

As for nappies I really want to go cloth this time we did try the last two times but both times the leakage was awful, bu I will have a look at all the ones recommended, hopefully they have improved since my last son was born over 6 years ago!

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## ukgirl23

these videos are good doggylover ,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L10Hr6guDNM&feature=relmfu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=L10Hr6guDNM&v=wKtrbXO-lik


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey!! Had another scan today at 8+2. Baby measured 3 days ahead. 2.14cm, we could already tell apart the head, body and what will end up being the arms a leg. Sorry about the bad quality of the pic.
I'm so excited though! Its my bday tomoro and I feel a bit better now, knowing that everything is running smoothly :D.

https://i47.tinypic.com/zogves.jpg

And a video, just wished I had remembered to ask the Dr to turn on the sound!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zja3m6EO6Y


----------



## doggylover

Thank you so much ukgirl! Will save that to my favourites (I have a free period now, so will also watch it now!!)

Jenna, I think our teenagers will be the same. I find the kids at my school just so lovely (generally!) and they are so interested in my life, so I'm hoping that they will be like your students have in the past!

MollyMalone, what a great video!! And wondeful news about you lo! Congrats!


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh the girl in that video is so enthusiastic she has managed to give me a headache! Probably the massive flow of information she spewed at me as well!! Will have to find her outher vlogs!


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab scan Molly!! :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

Ugh I just plucked up the courage to eat something for the first time today and now I feel even worse lol! 
Poor LO is going to be entertaining himself this afternoon at this rate!!


----------



## liams_mom

Had a bit of a scare yesterday, similar to someone else's on here where all of my symptoms just stopped. I was a bit frantic so DH took me to the ER where they ran a full blood panel and a scan. Baby is fine but ER is confirming a second sac with yolk sac measuring 5 weeks. *sigh*. At 5w6d they thought there might be a second sac, but they didn't figure it would grow into anything. Now I find out that that The ER is thinking that there is now a yolk sack in the second sac, it's frightening me a bit more. maybe this scam at five weeks six days just didn't pick up the yolk sac, but I have to go into a high risk Center now so that they can confirm that the second sac is not a real pregnancy. Now I'm just worried that the other sprout a measuring fine and right on schedule uneven Mike HCG is a little bit higher than normal I guess I can rest assured that this baby is fine but now I'm wondering what's going to happen with the second. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry, that is a vanishing twin. No one really knows, and it's upsetting. :(


----------



## lily28

MollyMalone cool scan and video, your LO looks great!

ukgirl23 & doggy lover many many thanks for the cloth diaper videos, so much info I wanted to know and didn't know where to start!


liams_mom sorry you are so stressed about the vanishing baby... I really wish this clears up soon and whatever happens I wish you continue a healthy pregnancy with either 1 or 2 babaies. Most important is your own health and well being. I will keep you in my thoughts.

I'm having cramps today . It is house cleaning day of all days and I have to stop every 15 min to take a break :(


----------



## kealz194

Aw Liam'smum sorry your going through this, hope it's all figured out soon! That's not what you need, extra worry! Thinking of you! Molly the scan pics and vids are amazing! Afm I am going with disposable nappies, tried cloth with my dd and they just didn't work for us! Well I have not rally moved from the sofa, useless its to live on the toilet floor with my head down the loo! Phoned my mother in law to see if she could come and watch my lo as even the smell of her nappy makes me run for the loo, but she is looking after my nephew, while the sister in law gets her newborn lo weighed at the clinic, then sister in law is gonna come and collect her for me thank goodness and dh will collect her on his way home from work! I feel bad but I need some me time as lo is seriously mummy needy at the mo! :( I feel so bad x


----------



## maybesoon

liams_mom I'm so sorry you are going through this. I can't imagine how you are feeling. And I don't know about you, but when people tell me not to worry it mostly pisses me off these days. I'm thinking of you. Best of Luck & please keep us updated.

AFM, I have my scan today!!! I don't think 1:30pm will get here soon enough. I had cramping yesterday evening & throughout the night. I'm sure it's just "growing" pains but between that & the excitement of the scan today I didn't sleep worth a crap. Plus it's ACTUALLY RAINING HERE today!!!! We have been in such a HUGE drought the last 2 years & today it's pooring!!! I didn't want to get out of bed, I just wanted to roll over and stay cuddled in my bed this am. But I pushed forward & I'm at work....

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- I should have also mentioned, try to find a cloth diaper co-op (may not even have to be in your area if they'll ship to you. Some willl, some won't). They'll place huge orders of diapers and you can get them at good prices while only ordering a few to try out. Also, there are lots of diaper swapping/selling groups on facebook. It's just a good way to get a few diapers of several different kinds. Then you can sell the ones you hate (I've sold most of my used diapers for more than I paid for them!) and buy more of the ones you like. :thumbup:


----------



## elohcin

jenna mummy said:


> I am more worried to know that it's all still there and growing etc following a mc last year.

This is my worry, too. With my latest miscarriage, I had been at this point, everything seemed fine, still had whatever few symptoms I tend to get, no indication that anything was wrong, etc...but my baby was dead. :( And I didn't find out until a couple weeks later. So I'm not finding this point of unknown to be pleasant at all.



doggylover said:


> I'm excited about the prospect of using cloth nappies! I think my family will be a little surprised, as everyone has always used disposables, but then again, I am a Geography teacher, (and both DH and i studied Geography at university!) so they should expect us to be the most environmentally friendly!

I was the first cloth diaperer in my family too! They all thought I was kind of nuts at first, that we wouldn't stick with it. Ha! 6.5 years and 3 kids later, heck yes we have! It's like a hobby!! :)


----------



## LittleSpy

elochin -- cding does become a bit of an obsession, doesn't it? I'm constantly wanting to try different diapers, get new designs, etc. :dohh: 

Had my first bit of ligament pain today. Jumped up into the seat of my vehicle a bit too briskly this morning and paid dearly for it. :haha:

My spotting won't go away. :nope: Spots of bright red again this morning. Make it stop! It's much lighter now than it was Sunday/Monday but I'm sick of having any at all. Especially because it turns light brown and then comes so close to stopping completely and then the next time I go to the bathroom, it's red again.


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> elochin -- cding does become a bit of an obsession, doesn't it? I'm constantly wanting to try different diapers, get new designs, etc. :dohh:
> 
> Had my first bit of ligament pain today. Jumped up into the seat of my vehicle a bit too briskly this morning and paid dearly for it. :haha:
> 
> My spotting won't go away. :nope: Spots of bright red again this morning. Make it stop! It's much lighter now than it was Sunday/Monday but I'm sick of having any at all. Especially because it turns light brown and then comes so close to stopping completely and then the next time I go to the bathroom, it's red again.

I have been doing that since August 23rd! When I went to the ER & they told me everything was fine in fact when I asked where the bleeding was coming from the doctors words were "WE REALLY DON'T CARE AT THIS POINT AS LONG AS IT'S NOT IN YOUR UTERUS & IT'S NOT" I was blown away because I do CARE! That's when my DH started driving me nuts saying the doctors are saying it's ok, don't worry. You need to stop worrying & thinking negatively...... Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?! I am WORRIED. I have every RIGHT TO WORRY! I have had a previous miscarriage & I'm 36 freaking years old. I'm sick & tired of people telling me not to worry.

Sorry, had to rant!!!!!

It's scary & frustrating. Take care & hang in there. keeping my fxed for the both of us!!!


----------



## n_gods_hands

wow this thread has been busy....sorry I havent been able to catch completly up, but the ultrasound pics all look wonderful. I go for my next ultrasound next week. I am kind of glad they stopped bringing me in every few days because it stressed me out. Them bringing me in unitl they coud find the heart beat. mynext US will be 8 wks 3days...

I have been an emotional wreck, our best friend of 12 years past away while we were sleeping tuesday night. He was such a good dog and our daughter loved him so much. I have been crying on an off since then, its getting better butnot much. My daughter runs around the house looking for him and throwingher hands in the air, as if she were saying wheres he at. it breaks m heart and since she is only 18months we are just trying to keep from saying his name around her, hoping she will forget but the first thing she does in the morning in call his name...or pat the couch waiting for him to come running..got to stop talking about it...


----------



## dan-o

Liam's mum, I'm sorry the second baby doesn't look like its progressing, glad the other one is ok though, you must be feeling such mixed emotions right now :hugs:

Littlespy and Maybesoon, I'm sorry you are both still spotting, it must be such a worry. Glad your babies are doing well despite the bleeding.

Ngodshands I'm so sorry you lost your dog hun :( :hug:


----------



## maybesoon

n_gods_hands said:


> wow this thread has been busy....sorry I havent been able to catch completly up, but the ultrasound pics all look wonderful. I go for my next ultrasound next week. I am kind of glad they stopped bringing me in every few days because it stressed me out. Them bringing me in unitl they coud find the heart beat. mynext US will be 8 wks 3days...
> 
> I have been an emotional wreck, our best friend of 12 years past away while we were sleeping tuesday night. He was such a good dog and our daughter loved him so much. I have been crying on an off since then, its getting better butnot much. My daughter runs around the house looking for him and throwingher hands in the air, as if she were saying wheres he at. it breaks m heart and since she is only 18months we are just trying to keep from saying his name around her, hoping she will forget but the first thing she does in the morning in call his name...or pat the couch waiting for him to come running..got to stop talking about it...

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your family member! I am such a huge animal lover & have never ever been without my pets. I can't imagine losing one of my girls right now. They are my rocks & help me keep what little sanity I have left!!!

Thinking of you & your family.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover - I like the fuzzibuns and ka waii brands mostly but I like the ones with removable inserts so I can reuse the cover. OH needs a bit of persuading but I'm hoping if I get the easiest ones he'll come round to the idea, Cloth nappies look so much better than regular nappies too! I can not wait to get some in. Sorry the vid gave you a headache, the link below that one is better I thought and she doesn't talk to fast. I think the allin2s look best for me. Flats and prefolds would have DH running for the hills! 

liam's-mom - I'm sorry you are having such a hard time, I don't think men understand the emotional pressure to everything. That is why it is so good to come here where we do understand! My OH can be such a knob sometimes it's unbelievable. I had severe constipation at 6 weeks and was in bad pain and my DH was saying the doctor would laugh at me for going there because I couldn't poo lol... they don't get it xx 

Littlespy- I hope the spotting stops soon :( how is ms? still gone? talking of ligament pain, I had to sneeze with my knees up now to avoid the pain! lol 

n_gods_hands - sorry about your dog xxx 


afm- I am suffering with major headaches and my appetite is back with massive food cravings, I made OH drive me to get a mcflurry today, also loving fish sticks and pasta and smoked shredded chicken mmmmmmm ooh and dont forget the iron bru!! mmm 

the kids are fighting like idiots and the ex is being a twat again but on the plus side our landlady is finally fixing our washing machine so no more launderette yay! Now I have to go drag some energy out of somewhere to cook dinner :( xxxxxxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

n_gods_hands: I'm so sorry to hear about you dog. :hugs: I lost my first family dog when I was in grade 11. We got her when I was in grade 1 and that dog was my world. I know how much it hurts, and it does get better, but it never really goes away. That was almost 13 years ago now and I still miss her sometimes. But pets are such a blessing and they really are like a member of the family. Try to keep your chin up and it will get easier.

To everyone who is considering using cloth/does use cloth diapers you're an inspiration! I've thought about it before, but I'm not sure I'm committed enough to the idea to try and make it work. Especially with a higher risk of leakage. :dohh:

dan-o: Sorry you were having such a rough day today! I was feeling really queasy this morning for a while, but thankfully it finally went away. I've been trying to eat small meals more frequently during the day to keep it away, and so far I've been really lucky.

liams_mom: I hope things settle down for you soon and that you get the answers you're looking for! It must be difficult not knowing what's going on. 

AFM, teaching is done for the week which is *such* a relief. The students have their first assignment of the semester due on Tuesday, so it will be interesting to see how that goes! I almost dread having to look at them! :haha:

I'm still totally exhausted. I just want to sleep. All the time. I was never a big caffeine person (I never drank coffee), but holy crap do I desperately want some tea or pop to make life easier right now! I've been allowing myself a small glass of pop or tea once every fews days... but it's so not enough!! :sleep:


----------



## elohcin

ReadytoMum said:


> Especially with a higher risk of leakage. :dohh:

In my experience, I have had more leaks with disposables than cloth! It likely depends on the diaper (if it's not one that fits your little one well, it's obviously not going to work as well), but most, like fitteds, or flats, will hold pretty much everything in were sposies are prone to saturating more quickly or leaking out the tops.


----------



## lily28

Morning girls. I'm super bummed today. Last night I got my test results and I'm diagnosed with ureaplasma (ureaplasma is present harmlessly in 75-80% of the adult population, but in some people it can grow to pathogenic proportions and cause problems - pelvic inflammatory disease in women and urethreitis in men. It is not considered an STI, although it can be passed sexually)... I read a lot in the internet about the connection of this infection with mc, and of course I'm afraid of the antibiotics that I will eventually take. Talked to my doc briefly last night about it and said it is very early to take any antibiotics and I better wait after the 12 week to start them. He said it is harmless and not to worry about.

I can't stop worrying of course and I couldn't sleep last night. Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## ukgirl23

I found that the best nappies were pampers.. they hardly leaked at al... huggies were the worst. 

lily that sounds stressful. ive never heard of that. i hope they can get it sorted asap xxx 

ive just done the school run. i was so dizzy and felt sick :( not fun


----------



## lily28

Most people don't know about it because it is harmless, it just exists without symptoms. I talked with my sis and she has it too, one obgyn told her to take antibiotics, and another told her not to worry about it as it is harmless & very easy to develop it again... All I read here in the B&B forum after a search are tragic stories of still borns and 20 week mc... I don't know what to think. 
My head says that it is normal to find it in most of the mc as 80% of the people have it, it is a coincidence, but on the other hand my heart is aching from fear.


----------



## nimbec

Aww Lilly I'm sorry you are having to worry about this! I don't have any experience but I'm hoping all is ok with you!! 

I've not been around as I'm feeling rough but I will catch up with everyone once I'm feeling slightly human again! 

Sorry (((hugs))) to everyone x


----------



## maybesoon

Woohoo! :happydance: Doctors appointment went great yesterday! The scan was amazing. We got to hear & see our little bean's heartbeat! We are measuring 8w today heart rate was 159! 

I have to be honest. Not only did it take my breath away, I'm pretty sure my heart stopped beating at the sound of my baby's! Yes, tears flowed down my face like water works. That was the best sound I have ever heard in my life. 

Now today I'm fasting.... oh joy.... I can't get my fasting bloodwork done until after I get off work so I'm having to make it until around 2pm. I'm pretty sure I'm going to starve to death..... :haha: 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!
 



Attached Files:







9-13-12 scan3.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleSpy

elohcin said:


> ReadytoMum said:
> 
> 
> Especially with a higher risk of leakage. :dohh:
> 
> In my experience, I have had more leaks with disposables than cloth! It likely depends on the diaper (if it's not one that fits your little one well, it's obviously not going to work as well), but most, like fitteds, or flats, will hold pretty much everything in were sposies are prone to saturating more quickly or leaking out the tops.Click to expand...

We've had more pee leaks with cloth (mainly the cheaper pocket diapers) but WAY more poopsplosions (yes, _poopsplosions_) with disposables. That's one reason I love prefolds and Flip covers so much. Those covers fit dd perfectly and I almost never have even a pee leak with them. 

My only problem with cloth is I can't seem to find a suitable solution for overnight. I can't stand the thought of just stuffing her diaper cover full of stuff. Two prefolds or a prefold and a couple of soakers. It's just too bulky. I'm worried about it messing with her spine alignment or something. I've got one really awesome hemp soaker that I can fold between a prefold and it doesn't add too much bulk and works overnight. But the darn things cost way too much and I can't seem to bring myself to buy more.


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> I found that the best nappies were pampers.. they hardly leaked at al... huggies were the worst.
> 
> lily that sounds stressful. ive never heard of that. i hope they can get it sorted asap xxx
> 
> ive just done the school run. i was so dizzy and felt sick :( not fun

I also prefer Pampers as disposables. But I've had good luck with Huggies as well. Huggies really sucked the first month or so before dd's thighs got chunky, though. Constant leaks through the legs. But now I think they work about as well for us as Pampers. I think Huggies are better for chunkier babies.

Luvs are the ones that have been the worst for us. Ugh. Every single diaper leaks. Pee and poop everywhere. Poop always went shooting straight up her back in them. :dohh: But I know they work well for lots of people. So, I think it's just trial by error to figure out what works best for your baby.


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 said:


> Most people don't know about it because it is harmless, it just exists without symptoms. I talked with my sis and she has it too, one obgyn told her to take antibiotics, and another told her not to worry about it as it is harmless & very easy to develop it again... All I read here in the B&B forum after a search are tragic stories of still borns and 20 week mc... I don't know what to think.
> My head says that it is normal to find it in most of the mc as 80% of the people have it, it is a coincidence, but on the other hand my heart is aching from fear.

I know it's impossible not to worry but when you think about it, your doctor really has no reason to lie to you. :hugs: When I started spotting, every post I found on B&B about spotting ended in miscarriage. But since seeing my baby is growing on target and has a strong heartbeat, and seeing a potential cause for the spotting that both the u/s tech and my doctor said wasn't a threat to the baby, I have to stop freaking out so much about it. No more B&B searches for me. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> I found that the best nappies were pampers.. they hardly leaked at al... huggies were the worst.
> 
> lily that sounds stressful. ive never heard of that. i hope they can get it sorted asap xxx
> 
> ive just done the school run. i was so dizzy and felt sick :( not fun
> 
> I also prefer Pampers as disposables. But I've had good luck with Huggies as well. Huggies really sucked the first month or so before dd's thighs got chunky, though. Constant leaks through the legs. But now I think they work about as well for us as Pampers. I think Huggies are better for chunkier babies.
> 
> Luvs are the ones that have been the worst for us. Ugh. Every single diaper leaks. Pee and poop everywhere. Poop always went shooting straight up her back in them. :dohh: But I know they work well for lots of people. So, I think it's just trial by error to figure out what works best for your baby.Click to expand...

both my babies were quite skinny, they are like sticks even though they eat like pigs! So you are probaby right. I just remember buying huggies once and thinking never again, Luke's cot blanket would be covered in marks where the leak had come through the legs even during only a half night nappy. I think no nappy is safe when it comes to those horrible poo explosions! the ones that end up right to the babies neck! lol but yeh I'm a pampers cheerleader when it comes to disposables. 

I'm looking at the all in 2s when it comes to cloth and will probably be using an extra soaker at night. I guess for the first few months when baby is waking every 2-3 hours for a feed there wont be many leaks as I change nappies before feeds. Its great to have people here who know about cloth nappies who can share information. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

lily I guess its kind of like when you have a cold and you google your symptoms and get brain cancer come up in the results haha.. (yes I'm guilty of this) I usually find that googling the crap out of stuff just makes it worse! It is good that you know what is happening with you but I bet also there are tonnes of women out there who have had what you have and not known about it and still gone on to have happy healthy pregnancies and still dont know they have it... xx 


Littlespy have you stopped spotting now? xx 

I got my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks!! omg I'm so excited!!!!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## doggylover

Thank you so much to everyone for your cloth information, no matter how big or small. I'm a total beginner, and had never even thought about it until last week, so hearing all this is really great stuff!

Ngodshands I am so so sorry about your dog :hugs: I know the absolute devastation that comes with the loss of a dog, and just how long it takes to feel normal again. Lots of love coming your way at this awful time.

Lily, so sorry to hear about your medical troubles, but fingers crossed that everything with you and baby is, and will remain, just fine.

Ukgirl 2 weeks is no time at all! How exciting! And thanks for the names of the cloth nappies you use, am researching them now!

Maybesoon yay for your scan! Wonderful news!

Afm...bed at 8pm last night, after driving home from my parents sobbing. Yesterday was a thought day - for no real reason. Just so tired and hormonal. And my SIL greeted me at my parents with "look Jacob! Auntie Sarah is getting fat!" which really didn't help. She is obsessed with asking about my weight since she found out I'm pregnant, and commenting on how my clothes look tight. It's crazy, I know it's what her sister did to her during her pregnancy, so she should know to be a bit more sensitive. I pointed out "I'm not fat, I'm pregnant, and I haven't put on any weight". 

So anyway, got a mammoth sleep last night and felt loads better today. Exhausted now after a hectic day at work so TGIF!!!! Will be spending my weekend on the sofa researching cloth!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover hopefully she will be more considerate next time you see her. My friend was across the road today and was shouting I can see your belly at me during he school run lol she thinks im having twins because im huuuuge already. Its ok to look fat now though we have an excuse!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh no, that's awful for her to do!!

I wouldn't mind if my SIL was joking, but she really isn't. It is hard for her because she is the skinny one in her family who are all quite big, and they have always made remarks to her if she puts on any weight. When she was pregnant her sister was losing weight and used to be really nasty, and I guess if that's all you are used to, then you feed t hat back to people. I dislike being called fat though! In fairness I am as bloated as anything at the minute!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

She probably thinks its normal because its how she was treated. she would probably be upset if she knew she had hurt your feelings. Im mega bloated too. its hard to find trousers which fit at the moment so Im living in leggings and dresses xx


----------



## maybesoon

Wow doggylover, I can't imagine my SIL saying something like that to me. I have just the opposite going on with my friends & family. Most of my family are very overweight & I have always been extremely skinny. At all family get togethers everyone spends entirely too much time commenting on how "I need to gain weight". To the point of last year at Christmas I finally got upset & made the remark that maybe some of them just needed to stop shoveling so much junk food down their throats! I know it was wrong & I felt really bad later, but they haven't been doing it as much since.

And it's not that I'm unhealthy skinny. I eat well & exercise & have always just had a fast metabolism.


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon her family are obsessed with weight. It is literally all they talk about, it's insanity. And good for you to say that to your family! Why should you be criticised for being healthy?!

Ukgirl I live I'm unbuttoned trousers at the minute haha! I need to get more dresses definitely!!


----------



## chig

Hello ladies!!! I am sorry for being out of the picture for a while. I have just been SUPER busy at work and at home. I am glad to see that everyone is still progressing well and discussing what diapers to use!

I get nervous talking about those types of things as I start to think "what if something goes wrong". I would be crushed. After a couple of losses, I can't help but to be over paranoid. I am so afraid to think about the future. I am just taking it day by day...sorry for being so negative.

Lily - I am so sorry that you got this worrisome results. I have my fingers crossed for you that everything is just fine!

ngodshand - so sorry about losing your dog. they do become a part of the family.

ukgirl - I am counting down to my next appointment too! I still have 3 weeks...

maybesoon - Isn't the best feeling to see the scan of your bean and listen to the heartbeat! I teared up too!

doggylover - you are not fat!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> Littlespy have you stopped spotting now? xx

:nope:

It's tapering off a bit. Not there every time I wipe anymore. I thought it had stopped yesterday as I hadn't seen any since early that afternoon but I woke up to more. Haven't seen it since this morning but I pretty much expect to see it again. Not much bright red the last couple of days though so it's less concerning.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks chig :)

Littlespy :hugs: sending lots of positive thoughts to you, and hoping of course that this is just a little blip in your road


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Maybesoon her family are obsessed with weight. It is literally all they talk about, it's insanity. And good for you to say that to your family! Why should you be criticised for being healthy?!
> 
> Ukgirl I live I'm unbuttoned trousers at the minute haha! I need to get more dresses definitely!!

doggylover and ukgirl: I'm defintely super bloated right now too, and I know that I look like I've put on a bunch of weight. In reality I think I've actually gained maybe 1.5 pounds! :haha: But the bloating makes me look like I've got a beer-belly going on. No one has said anything to me about my weight, but I think part of that is because no one knows other than my parents, and the first time I see them in person will be almost 12 weeks at Thanksgiving. None of my friends that I see reguarly know yet, and I just try to wear baggier clothing when I do see them so it's not so obvious! I'm not sure how well my secrecy tactics are working... between the beer belly and not drinking I think people are starting to wonder.

maybesoon: In my family my sister is the skinny one, she's always had a super high metabolism and she's a runner, so she burns off a lot of calories on a pretty well daily basis. She makes everyone want to slap her though, because she'll complain about "arm pit" fat or "chin fat" or some other ridiculous thing which doesn't exist. I keep telling her I'd take "arm pit" fat worries if I could wear size 6 clothing in a heartbeat! I think she'll be kind of devistated actually when her and her partner try for a baby next Spring and she goes through the weight gain process. I have a feeling she'll look back at her pre-baby form and realize it was pretty damn good when she joins the rest of us who have to struggle to stay fit. 

It funny though isn't it...? No matter what we look like, and what our body type is, or hair colour is, or height is etc, we're still never happy. Society sure does have us all brainwashed about what perfection is, and what beautiful is! I almost dread having a daughter, because I feel like it would be easier to raise a son who understands inner beauty, than to raise a girl and have to convince her against all odds that she's perfect just the way she is!


----------



## kirstabelle

Hello April Ladies! I haven't posted on here in weeks. We just moved house so have been super busy. Feel like I have missed tons of stuff. Was so sad to hear about Mummyconfused's MC!! So, so sorry! Hoping for a beautiful rainbow baby for you soon!! :hugs:

There are so many new people! I am now 11 weeks and 1 day, and my due date got changed at my 1st scan to 4/4/12. Baby's heartbeat was nice and strong at first scan and we are going for our NT scan next week, which will be 12 weeks. 

I am also in the mega bloated but not really a bump club and have had to start adapting my clothing to accommodate my bub chub. My pants still button but shirts and sweaters involving any sort of lycra type tightness are gone from my current wardrobe choices. And for the first time this morning I couldn't wear my fave dress because it buttons up the front and I couldn't get it buttoned over my chest :blush: I have been holding off on getting new bras, but I think its going to have to happen soon. Does anyone who already had a baby know how to deal with the bra buying thing? Do you just have to keep buying new bras as you outgrow them, or do you buy a certain style of bra that is more adaptable? I am clueless on the world of maternity bras so any info would be a great help. I am usually a 32D but have to put my bras on the last hooks now and things are still tight even with that, but I don't want to have to keep buying loads of bras in different sizes, that just seems so wasteful. 

I bought a couple of Bella Bands on sale. If anyone else is wanting those the "original" style are on sale at the Ingrid and Isabel website. I don't work for them, just sharing since a bunch of us might be getting into that stage, so hope that is fine to share! And I did get one cute maternity dress on sale, even though I can't wear it until I have a real bump! :happydance:

Still feeling really exhausted, nauseous and all the rest of it (which was GREAT state to be in for for moving house!). Hope all is going well for all the other ladies. The other early April ladies will be approaching the end of the 1st tri- can't believe it!! We have almost made it ladies!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Hello Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. Thanks to all those who posted info on the cloth diapering. This is something I am seriously considering.

Littlespy- I am glad to hear your spotting is tapering off! Hopefully it fully stops soon! 

Doggylover- I'm sorry that your SIL was so rude to you! We are not fat, we're pregnant - there is a difference! :haha:

Kristabelle- I am no help to you with the buying new bras thing, as I am trying to figure that one out myself, too!

AFM, I went to my 2nd appt yesterday. Dr did an U/S and found the little bean just wiggling and kicking away. It was hard to get a decent pic because it was moving around so much (that and the dr's in office machine isn't the best). So for those of you that are interested in looking at a crappy U/S pic, here ya go! Seeing it yesterday really calmed me down a lot and let me feel like everything is going to be okay (although I know I will still have that worry in the back of my head :dohh: )
 



Attached Files:







10w6d_opt.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## doggylover

Bjs wow that scan picture is so clear! It looks wonderful! Congratulations!

Kristabelle, glad the house move went ok, and thanks for asking about bras - this is something I have wondered about but haven't brought up yet! I'm definitely interested in what the experienced ladies say! Also I LOVE the phrase "bub chub"!!! That is what my bloated area is now officially called!!

Readytomum oh my gosh I never even thought about having a girl in terms of society pressure, now I'm terrified. Working with teenage girls, I can see how much earlier they are "expected" to mature these days; wearing make up and clothes that wouldnt look out of place on a street corner, and we such cruelty between girls about how the others look. It's terrifying. All we can hope is that the world flips in the next 13 years and girls realise its ok not to look like the magazines. I don't want my daughter to hate me because i refuse to let her buy make up etc too young...!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I think I have cystitis, looks like out of hours for me :(


----------



## dan-o

Nasty, drink some cranberry juice! 

I've just had a 2 day migraine with vomiting, thankfully baby still sounds ok when I listen in :flower: what a vile 48 hours! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl hope you aren't feeling too awful with it.

And dan-o sorry to hear you are having a crappy weekend 

:hugs: to you both, and feel better soon.


----------



## ReadytoMum

uk girl: Oh no! Hoping it goes away really soon!

dano-o: That sounds awful. :( I'm sorry you're feeling so sick.

Bjs- even if the scan photo isn't as clear as you'd like, I'm glad you got to see your little bean wiggling away in there! I'm so excited for my 12 week scan to be able to see a little mini-me in there. 

kristabelle- I have no advice to offer on the bra situation either. Sorry! I don't think I've really changed sizes yet, but they sure are tender!

An exciting day planned here... course planning, laundry and grocery shopping! :haha: There are some plans later this evening though to go bowling with a group of friends. We haven't done that in ages, so it should be a good time! I'll just need to make sure I grab a nap later today first so I'm not a zombie!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you im just in the bath deciding wether or not to go to the hospital for antibiotics. I dont know what else to do with it :(


----------



## ebelle

My breasts kinda grew even before my :bfp: and by the time I was around 6 Weeks it was tight around my chest so I bought bra extenders. So far so good, I am still using them. Although some of my bras that have a tighter cup fit don't feel comfy anymore, but the others are ok. I guess this works for me as I always have bloated breasts before my period and so have some bras where the cups are a bit bigger. 

Here is where you can order some bra extenders if you want to try it. Hope this helps :)

https://www.amazon.com/Extenders-Individual-Bra/dp/B0000864RH


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet just feeling very rough! Dano so sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish too ((hugs)) 

Ukgirl cystitis is horrible def call out if hrs gp or get something quick it will only get worse! Hope u feel better soon

Bjs so fab to see your bean!! And any pic I a good monento i thinks it's fab you can see now you have marked it! 

As for bras I went to Braviasimo as they do fittings specially for pg ladies they where amazing and I'm now soooo much more confer table plus they recon it will last me till the end as its slightly stretchy I'm normally a 32D and this is a 36F BUT so supportive and comfy not too big at all !! 

As for nappies I have to admitt I'm not going to use cloth - hope you don't think less of me! I just want an easier life plus oh would never use them :S 

Hope I have t forgotten anyone! I've spent the day in bed and in not planning on getting up any time soon lol! Unless I miraculously feel a million dollars!! 

Oh yes I got my scan date 26th Whoo hoo but found out I have to pay privately for NT scan so have that on the 24th! Can't wait to see my bean again!!


----------



## doggylover

Not long to wait now then nimbec!!!

I have to say I'm actually surprised by how many people DO cloth nappy, or want to, I imagined most people don't, or that would be my experience. If my dh wasn't up for it I probably wouldnt either, but I was pleasantly surprised when i pitched it to him! I had never even considered cloth until about a fortnight ago...no idea where it came from, but it's now my new thing lol! I think it just gives me something pro active to do!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I went to out of hours, lol. I got some penicillin, the dr said I had pus in my urine, which indicates an infection (yuk!) but I also got something different for my constipation so no more ikky fiber gel! yay! 

yay for the scan! and my OH wasn't very interested in cloth nappies :/


----------



## nimbec

Glad you got sorted Ukgirl! Hopefully you will start to feel better soon!! 

Doggylover I know I'm counting the days down hehe! I wonder if we will all be the same in 2nd tri waiting for our sexing and anomaly scan?!


----------



## RomaTomato

I just ordered a sonoline c1 doppler!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Today was a Martha kind of day! I was feeling pretty good so I needed to take advantage of it! I got some laundry done, made a huge grocery run, and made up some meals for the next few days. Homemade Chicken Burgers and Stuffed Peppers! Tomorrow morning I'm planning to make some chili to throw into the crock pot to cook for the day.

I need to start making myself eat better again or I'm going to gain a thousand pounds. No more carb heavy meals! I'm going to try and make stuff ahead of time when I can, so I have ready to go healthy meals ready to grab when I need them. 

How is everyone else coping with making meals and eating healthy??


----------



## Steph82

Hi Ladies,

Kristabell, I also ordered the Bella Band from I&E and love them! I spend a little more and bought the lace one... Its amazing... All i've been wearing to work (that way the pants and skits can stay unbuttoned ;)).

OH made a comment tonight that my boobs look fake these days lol. They are much fuller, so I really only have one bra that still fits. Trying to hold off buying a new one too soon. 

nimbec, We are not using cloth either. I did some checking online and there is no cost advantage. It actually seems more expensive then the disposable. 

Roma, yay for the doppler! I dont know how I would deal with the time between US without it :haha:

ReadytoMum, I need to start cooking too :dohh:. I have used MS as an excuse to eat way to many carbs! Need to pick up some fresh vegetables and fruits for snacks. No more bagels and toast for snack lol. I think I'm going to steal my moms juicer for a while and start making myself a vegetable smoothy (carrots and oranges) everyday. Just to make sure I take in some good stuff with the unhealthy lol. 


How are you girls doing with the weight gain? I'm trying to hard to keep it at a minimum. This morning was the first day that I was .5lb abve my original weight. Not bad but I feel like its going to go up quickly now, if I dont watch out. :dohh:
I was just below the overweight BMI line before :blush:, so I want to make sure it does not get out of hand. 

AFM, feeling much better this past week. The MS is mostly gone and the fatigue was never really that bad for me (most likely because I kept working out im guessing). My main "complaint" is the bloating by the end of the day lol. I look VERY pregnant by the time I go to bed :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Steph- I've had a hard time with the weight gain. Granted I'm only 9 weeks, I have gained about 2lbs... some of it could be bloat and or water. But just seeing that is really hard for me. 
I'm having an issue with the whole image thing haha. My face is breaking out like I'm in jr. high again. And I feel just blah. It's that middle stage between not showing and showing lol.


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Glad you got sorted Ukgirl! Hopefully you will start to feel better soon!!
> 
> Doggylover I know I'm counting the days down hehe! I wonder if we will all be the same in 2nd tri waiting for our sexing and anomaly scan?!

I'm already counting down to my 20 week scan! It's on November 21st, so 9 weeks and 3 days today :haha: it seems like FOREVER away!

In terms of weight gain, I haven't gained at all since I found out I was pregnant, most likely because my poor diet (crisps are all that is getting me through at the minute) has been off set by the fact that I can only eat very small amounts. I'm expecting to balloon any day though!

So I was babysitting my nephew last night, and was reading some of their parenting books (and got given a nice stash to take home!) 

So I've a stack of reading to get through now! Although it's still early as they are all about what to do with a baby once it's here. Just reading one book last night made me think "how the hell am I ever going to do this???" I'm now officially terrified and wondering what I let myself in for!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, hope everyone's well this morning :hugs:

I'm feeling a lot better today, just a bit exhausted as my dog had an emergency csection on Friday night (doing well now and 4 babies survived) 
My son also needing me more as he's either teething or feeling poorly and very irritable/not eating well... can't quite work out what's wrong with him. DH has also had a very busy few days at work, so I've not seen him during daylight hours lol! :dohh:

Regarding weight gain, I've not gained anything, but my waist has gone up a dress size and my bust and bum have got smaller! I think if I wasn't pregnant I'd have lost a few pounds!


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o congrats on the puppies!! I hope mumma dog is doing well, and I'm sure the little bundles are gorgeous!


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone's well this morning :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better today, just a bit exhausted as my dog had an emergency csection on Friday night (doing well now and 4 babies survived)
> My son also needing me more as he's either teething or feeling poorly and very irritable/not eating well... can't quite work out what's wrong with him. DH has also had a very busy few days at work, so I've not seen him during daylight hours lol! :dohh:
> 
> Regarding weight gain, I've not gained anything, but my waist has gone up a dress size and my bust and bum have got smaller! I think if I wasn't pregnant I'd have lost a few pounds!


Dan-o have you heard of teething syndrome? my son had it, basically for a few days before his tooth cut he would get rashes and fevers, be sick, had a runny bum and snotty nose and very clingy/restless. The doctors say its quite common. It could be that? xx 

as for weight gain I personally dont care how fat I get! I wanted this baby I expected to put on weight because that is what happens in pregnancy. I can jog/run/swim afterwards and burn it all off. I'm just going to eat what I like and enjoy my pregnancy :)


----------



## dan-o

Yes sounds about right, he really suffers with teething, bless him. Mind you he is male :haha:
Probably molars on the way then, hope they don't take long!

I'm watching my intake of the bad stuff (cheese, chocolate and sweets in my case!) mainly because I worked very hard to lose weight over this last year. Mind you I didn't gain a lot in my last pregnancy, just the baby weight really, so hopefully I can do the same again and pick up the weight loss programme again in April! If not then breast feeding should shift a few lbs of lard anyway :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

awww frozen bananas are good for teething ;) hope he cuts them soon xxx


----------



## dan-o

Didn't think of that, will have to give those a go! Thanks!


----------



## nimbec

Dano congrats on the puppies and I'm sorry your little one is struggling! 

Mmmm frozen bananas sound quite appealing actually! 

Has anyone else struggled with groin pain? Mine really hurts when I walk.... My back is also really bad but I think that's an old injury playing up grr feeling like a right old cronk lol 

I seem to have put weight on none of my clothes fit me I'm normally a uk 8 but omg they don't go anywhere near - actually feeling very self concious about it But keep reminding my self I can always loose ur after the baby! 

How is everyone today? I have to admit I'm concerned about this evening we are out for drinks and a curry with a big group of friends - ugh not sure I'll even cope with the smell ..... Help!! Can't make an excuse either as it's my oh that organised it - oooops!


----------



## ukgirl23

I lost loads of weight from breastfeeding my babies, but my period came back in month 6 and it changed the taste so my son wouldn't drink :( I'm hoping to go right up to a year at least with baby this time. My friend was saying how she weaned her baby on roast dinners at 4 months. I didn't think it was a good idea.


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec I hobbled round tesco the other day, I've had pelvis pain for a few days now I cant walk fast now. 

I read that lemon can cut through bad smells so maybe if you drink lemonade or have lemon sweets with you it could help with the curry smell? 

I'm the type of person who has to research the shit out of everything I'm experiencing, in order to cope with it. So hopefully the stuff I read can help lol. 

I felt so sick yesterday and MIL expects a visit from us today, she has cats and they reak!! may need some lemon sweets of my own today!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> as for weight gain I personally dont care how fat I get! I wanted this baby I expected to put on weight because that is what happens in pregnancy. I can jog/run/swim afterwards and burn it all off. I'm just going to eat what I like and enjoy my pregnancy :)

I'm not specifically concerned about how much weight I'll gain, although I would like to stick to the recommended amount per tri. I'm more concerned with making sure I'm putting good food into my body to help me and baby stay healthy. I take a pre-natal, but it's so important to eat well too!

For example, I know part of the reason that I've been feeling so sleepy is because I've been eating so many carbs and not enough protein. Food affects how your body feels, and it can be hard to eat well when you feel like crap... but eating poorly just contributes to feeling that way. It's a viscious circle really!

That's why I've started to try and cook meals ahead of time, so that I have good balanced meals ready to go when I want them--and when I don't feel up to cooking, I already have something ready that's going to be a healthy option.


----------



## ukgirl23

thats a good idea to pre-cook meals ready to mum. I think I will probably do that too, or cook earlier than usual.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Kristabell, I also ordered the Bella Band from I&E and love them! I spend a little more and bought the lace one... Its amazing... All i've been wearing to work (that way the pants and skits can stay unbuttoned ;)).

I think I might need to look into this Bella Band! My waist size hasn't changed, but with the bloated tummy sticking out, it's pretty uncomfortable to do up most of my pants, and if I wear them below the bloat then it makes it stick out even more! :dohh: 

Does it makes you really hot to wear it?


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec I would love to go out for a curry right now! Loving anything spicy at the moment! 

Ukgirl mine came back at 6 months too and LO dropped to only 4 feeds a day. At 10 months-ish he quit completely, which I regret in a way as he's a terrible eater! He could really do with the extra nutrition still!


----------



## dan-o

ReadytoMum said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Kristabell, I also ordered the Bella Band from I&E and love them! I spend a little more and bought the lace one... Its amazing... All i've been wearing to work (that way the pants and skits can stay unbuttoned ;)).
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might need to look into this Bella Band! My waist size hasn't changed, but with the bloated tummy sticking out, it's pretty uncomfortable to do up most of my pants, and if I wear them below the bloat then it makes it stick out even more! :dohh:
> 
> Does it makes you really hot to wear it?Click to expand...

I loved my belly bands last time, going to invest in some more shortly! Mine were just like t-shirt material so not hot to wear at all, but comfy and covered my belly nicely! :flower:


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Kristabell, I also ordered the Bella Band from I&E and love them! I spend a little more and bought the lace one... Its amazing... All i've been wearing to work (that way the pants and skits can stay unbuttoned ;)).
> 
> I think I might need to look into this Bella Band! My waist size hasn't changed, but with the bloated tummy sticking out, it's pretty uncomfortable to do up most of my pants, and if I wear them below the bloat then it makes it stick out even more! :dohh:
> 
> Does it makes you really hot to wear it?Click to expand...


Actually not hot at all. I would have thought the same, but Florida is very tropical and humid and I have had zero problems. 

You girls have the right attitude about weight gain... just keep it healthy. I will try to adapt to that. My problem is, that I know that OH thinks pregnant women are unattractive :growlmad:. I knew this before we got BFP so what does it matter right lol. I'm happy and I shouldn't worry about him.

I need to go shopping to day and pick up healthy foods for the week. 

I have to say, for all you ladies with LO at home... you are my hero! I don't know how you do it!! There were a solid 4 weeks, that I was useless! If I had to take care of anyone else, I would have been a mess!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> I lost loads of weight from breastfeeding my babies, but my period came back in month 6 and it changed the taste so my son wouldn't drink :( I'm hoping to go right up to a year at least with baby this time. My friend was saying how she weaned her baby on roast dinners at 4 months. I didn't think it was a good idea.

What a thing to wean onto!!! My brothers friend has a 6 weeks old baby and plans to start weaning him in FIVE WEEKS. He'll only be 11 weeks old! She did a similar thing with her ds. It's insanity! The worst bit is, even when the little boy doesn't want to eat, and is refusing what she gives him (he's two) she forces it into his mouth!


----------



## marymoomin

Hi 
I am sorry I havent been on much. I have been working in London on and off over the last 3 weeks. I have had another scan. Hopefully you can see the babies. I will have a proper read and catch up over the next few days. XXXXX
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## doggylover

Mary those scan pics are great! You can see both sacs and babies so clearly! Congrats!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats on the twins!!! 

Dan-o its hard when they wont feed isnt it! My DS had to go to powder milk in the end because even when he did take a feed the horemones made him gassy and upset. The powder constipated him though poor little guy. 

doggylover.. its a pet hate of mine when babies are weaned too early. I heard of babies who were force fed solids and were too young to swallow them so they inhaled the food instead and died of lung infections. plus babies tummies arent able to digest solids until they have certain teeth so even if a baby is a year old if it has no teeth it still shouldnt eat certain foods. I had a friend who weaned her DD at two months because she wouldnt sleep at night. She doesnt have her kids anymore. Plus studies show that babies who are weaned sleep no better than babies who exclusivley breastfeed. so its pointless. her baby just got 
very fat very fast.

My DD ate every 2 hours so at 4 months she was allowed rice powder mixed with breast milk to fill her up more as my milk wasnt enough. and DS weaned at4 months onto mashed banana and apple to help his tummy issues.


----------



## Smanderson

edited


----------



## doggylover

I just think its insanity for anyone to force feed their child, no matter what age, but especially so young!! There is a reason that boobs provide milk and not a roast dinner!!

My SIL thinks that giving her 1 yr old porridge before bed will help him sleep. We see him twice a week at bed time, and he NEVER eats it. Yet she makes it every night for him, and it's clear he doesn't want it! People get some weird ideas about things...


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> I just think its insanity for anyone to force feed their child, no matter what age, but especially so young!! There is a reason that boobs provide milk and not a roast dinner!!
> 
> My SIL thinks that giving her 1 yr old porridge before bed will help him sleep. We see him twice a week at bed time, and he NEVER eats it. Yet she makes it every night for him, and it's clear he doesn't want it! People get some weird ideas about things...

I think the reason things like this end up happening, is because either a doctor recommended it, or they read it in a parenting magazine etc. that these things can sometimes help, and a parent desperate for sleep is going to try whatever they can!

I know a few people who do the porridge/wet cereal before naps etc. to help their lo's sleep better, and when actually enjoy eating it, it does seem to help make a difference. If you lo doesn't want to eat it though, it's counter productive I would think to stress them out before trying to put them to bed! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

I think you're right about it helping at times. The reason they started doing it was because my nephew didn't sleep well at all, and they thought he was hungry, so it's a natural solve to the problem. But now he sleeps great, i guess its just a habit they have gotten into. I can't help but feel its such a waste of money though!

I'm sure I'll be trying anything in 7 months when my baby won't sleep! I dread to think of the things I'll try that I would scoff at normally :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I have had Two kids my daughter was a terrible sleeper and we tried the porridge before bed method on advice from family and honestly it made her worse. the food woke her up and didnt help her sleep anymore than milk did. All it done was introduce extra calories to her diet that she didn't really need which is bad in the long run. like I said before there are studies which show solids before bed are no more helpful than milk. My son slept every night at 6pm so I had no issues with him. The only difference is that he had a dummy so when my daughter would comfort feed to sleep my son would have his dummy. sonetimes being too full can kept them awake too. 
I PERSONALLY dont think it helps any better anyway but if it works for your kid then great. I prefer not to wean until my kid needs more. Or grows in teeth.

11 weeks is definately too young. And not to sound rude but if you cant handle a baby that cries at night then thats pretty bad. If you have to feed your baby food to make it sleep then perhaps that parent needs help and support. Not aiming that at anyone. Im just saying.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> 11 weeks is definately too young. And not to sound rude but if you cant handle a baby that cries at night then thats pretty bad. If you have to feed your baby food to make it sleep then perhaps that parent needs help and support. Not aiming that at anyone. Im just saying.

I don't think anyone is disagreeing with you that weening at 11 weeks is awfully quick. I do think it's rather judgemental though to say that a parent who is hallucinating from lack of sleep because their baby won't sleep is a bad parent, or that if they feed their baby cereal on a doctors recommendation before bed that they're a bad parent. 

Force feeding your children is certainly a terrible idea, and I don't think anyone is advocating for that either. It's possible to find studies that prove just about anything under the sun, for both sides of a question. I think the important thing is to do what works for you and baby. And that might not be the same as what works for someone else. That's why this forum is so great--because you can get a variety of opinions and suggestions of things that have been successful for different people.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I love your new avatar picture!! Super cute. :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

did I ever say anywhere that they were bad parents? no I did not. Nor would I. what I said was, that if a parent is struggling and has to feed their baby in order to get sleep then they need support and help. 

I was 17 when I had my daughter and 21 when I had my son, their father walked out on me when I was 3 months pregnant so I raised my son and my toddler alone and yes I had nights where I was so exhausted I saw snow vision and got extremely fed up, wishing my child would sleep. But it is not a child's fault that they wake up and have needs, such as wet nappies or hunger. It is the parents job to meet the needs of a baby. So yeah maybe I am a bit judgmental, I didn't mean to sound or come across that way, but it's only because of the struggle I faced personally when I had my babies. Luckily now I have a great guy to support me and the kids. What I mean is, a baby should not suffer or be forced to sleep or eat because the parent is suffering. If a parent is struggling the parent should get help.


----------



## ukgirl23

some babies eat on doctors recommendation and thats fine, my friend baby was sick when she was born and ate baby rice with breast milk to put on weight. I am talking about mothers who feed babies food when they dont need or want it. Just because it makes their own lifes easier.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: I'm sorry you had a rough go of it the first two times, and hopefully we'll all have the support we need from our OH's and family and friends! :flower:

I'm personally a big fan of the old saying that it takes a village to raise a child. I think because society is so individual centered today that women find it offensive to think that they need assistance from someone else to raise *their* baby. When in reality that's the way is used to be done, and it was considered completely normal! I hope to God I won't end up being one of those mothers who is too paranoid to let other people hold my lo and allow family to offer to babysit etc. I know that not everyone has those shoulders to lean on, but I do and I'm very grateful for it. I just hope when the times comes to do it I won't be so baby-brained that I turn it away.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks readytomum. :) 

I agree that good help should never be turned down  when help is offered or needed it's good to be able to accept it.


----------



## stmw

hey everyone,

Im sorry I dont come on here often, however I look after DD in the day and work evenings and weekends so im lucky to get on here!!

I love the scan pics and bumps already - if I wasnt pregnant it would be making me broody!!

Sorry to hear so many of you are suffering with MS :( 

I had red bleeding heavy like a period at 6 weeks and had to go to hospital, the bleeding tapered off and ive continued to have scans which show a sac of blood outside the baby - started spotting again Saturday which sucks :( got my dating scan on Thursday =)

Speaking of weight gain aswell.....ive put on 5lbs!!! 5lbs!!!!!!!! I put on 16lbs throughout the whole of my pregnancy so I think ill be alot bigger this time! Already have little stretch marks on my boobs aswell (to be fair I reckon thats half of the weight gain!!)

Hope your all well xxxxxxx


----------



## stmw

ohhh to add aswell - Roxy (my dd) was weaned at 4 months - recommendation from docs due to reflux. Baby rice and banana porridge. Shes now 2 and eats every fruit and vegetable under the sun and will try anything that's put in front of her - weaning early upons docs advice is not a bad thing (well it wasnt for Rox) - people who force their children to eat before they are ready or for their own benefit are just a bit silly - but its up to them I suppose :) xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh, I just checked out my local council and they are giving parents £30.00 cash back if you buy cloth nappies from their suppliers, you have to do a minimum spend of £45 but I think its worth it. Look on your councils website to check if you get the same in your area, the suppliers they listed had all the top brands :D xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi ladies!! This site is always hopping lol. Anyways baby heart beat sounds just like a little drum! I love hearing it. Took me awhile to figure out how and where to find lo heartbeat but now that i have I'm So in love with that sound! Finally over ms but now i have no appetite and am tired all the time,but I'm ok with that as long as no ms!!! Hope everyone is doing well as we are getting closer to our 2nd trimester!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> Hi ladies!! This site is always hopping lol. Anyways baby heart beat sounds just like a little drum! I love hearing it. Took me awhile to figure out how and where to find lo heartbeat but now that i have I'm So in love with that sound! Finally over ms but now i have no appetite and am tired all the time,but I'm ok with that as long as no ms!!! Hope everyone is doing well as we are getting closer to our 2nd trimester!!!!

Do you have one of those doppler things? 

I'm partly jealous of the ladies who have one because I haven't gotten to hear a heart beat myself yet, just receive confirmation from the U/S tech that the heartbeat at my 6w U/S was nice and strong.

But part of me thinks that I'd just stress myself out even more trying to chase LO around to find the HB. DH and I also have zero money for something like that. :nope: We're both still living on a student budget, although DH will be starting a part-time teaching position at a highschool very soon.

You're so close to your 2nd Tri!! I feel like it's still forever away for me! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I'm the same, really want a Doppler but scared that if I don't find hb I'll freak out!!!

Stmw, glad your bleeding is over and you and baby are well.

Afm, bed at half 8 last night. I felt so awful, really sick like I haven't felt before but nothing would lessen it, was also exhausted so just went to bed. Good 10 hours sleep lat and sickness is gone....but I'm still tireD?! How does that one work?!


----------



## ebelle

I am one of thosepeoples who have a doppler but can't seem to find the heart beat. I decided not to panic and just wait a few days before trying again. I wanna stay positive and removed myself that at the last scan, baby was fine and moving around happily.


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Do you have one of those doppler things?
> 
> I'm partly jealous of the ladies who have one because I haven't gotten to hear a heart beat myself yet, just receive confirmation from the U/S tech that the heartbeat at my 6w U/S was nice and strong.
> 
> But part of me thinks that I'd just stress myself out even more trying to chase LO around to find the HB. DH and I also have zero money for something like that. :nope: We're both still living on a student budget, although DH will be starting a part-time teaching position at a highschool very soon.
> 
> You're so close to your 2nd Tri!! I feel like it's still forever away for me! :dohh:

Hey hun, I was talking to the doc that took my second U/S and she told me she is against Doppler so early in the pregnancy. An U/S can confirm a heart beat and it is harmless. She believes it is better to start using it after 11 week. I cannot question her as this is her job and I also think that many women need a peace of mind and they need a Doppler even if it is 5th week. No judgy here, everyone have their own reason s and we must respect them all. Just wanted to tell you I'm not getting a Doppler for home use at all. 
An U/S that has good results is good enough for me.:winkwink:


----------



## lily28

We had lunch with my parents yesterday and my mom dropped quite the bomb yesterday: she wants to move in with us after the LO is born... EEEEK! I'm glad DH didn't hear her saying this. I told her she is welcome to come and help around during working hours (9-5) and in particular to help around the house, bring us lunch, do dishes etc. But there is no way it is convenient for anyone to live in. What about am feedings, she asked. And I answered, what are you going to do in the am? Milk me like a cow? I'm going to BF so there is no way you can help with the baby. You can help *me*, but there is no need to help with the baby in the early days. When it is a little older she can babysit all she likes.

Notes: she was appalled on the words BF (she didn't BF me or my sis) and she was disapointed that she is not allowed to play mommy on my expense. 

Those with kids how do you prevent those too eager to parent your babies for you without your consent? I know it is going to be a toughy for me and my mom. She doesn't really want to help me, she just wants to play with the baby all day, while I do the housecleaning.


----------



## stmw

Thanks doggylover.

Lily my MIL was the same when I had DD - constantly wanting to feed or rock to sleep (when we didnt want her to sleep!!)

She eventually got the message when I always made a point of feeding Roxy and put her on her play mat or something. I think alot of people think they are 'helping' when really they are taking away (sometimes) the joys of early motherhood for the actual mother! Why should we spend the time cleaning the house when we could be cwtching, feeding and playing with our LO's? 

Its going to be your baby and they will always want you before anyone else to comfort etc - it is a toughy though *big hugs* 

xxxx


----------



## MollyMalone

Where did you all get your dopplers?? There are so many websites i feel kinda lost.

I'm so excited, I went in this morning to get some blood drawn so we can find out the sex of the baby. Now I just have to sit and wait for 72 hours...prob will be the longest 3 days of my life! Cant wait though!!!:happydance:


----------



## stmw

I didnt know you could have a blood test to determine gender? How does that work I wonder? Exciting though!! xxx


----------



## MollyMalone

stmw said:


> I didnt know you could have a blood test to determine gender? How does that work I wonder? Exciting though!! xxx

I dont think its available in evey country because of the ethical issues it raises. In some countries like in India and China people would probably get it done jus to make sure they dont have girls. There is some info on the net.

Over here, in Spain, is called detesex (it has different names in different countries) and I think what they do is look at the chromosomes or something. When we are pregnant we get baby's DNA on our bloodstream, the quantity increases with time, so to be completely sure they recommend doin it from week 8, but its more accurate from 9 onwards. If the find any fragments with a Y chromosome its gonna be a boy, if they don't there its a girls. Its nearly 100% accurate. If the lab isnt sure for whatever reason they repeat the test before letting you know. 
The only thing is its not realiable with multiples or after a miscarriage. A few months have to have past so your system is "clean" again.


----------



## stmw

Thats understandable about not offering it in every country!

Thats amazing though - didnt even know it could be done!! xxxxx


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> We had lunch with my parents yesterday and my mom dropped quite the bomb yesterday: she wants to move in with us after the LO is born... EEEEK! I'm glad DH didn't hear her saying this. I told her she is welcome to come and help around during working hours (9-5) and in particular to help around the house, bring us lunch, do dishes etc. But there is no way it is convenient for anyone to live in. What about am feedings, she asked. And I answered, what are you going to do in the am? Milk me like a cow? I'm going to BF so there is no way you can help with the baby. You can help *me*, but there is no need to help with the baby in the early days. When it is a little older she can babysit all she likes.
> 
> Notes: she was appalled on the words BF (she didn't BF me or my sis) and she was disapointed that she is not allowed to play mommy on my expense.
> .

Oh my gosh I would die if this happened!!! I cannot believe she wants to move in! You guys need time as a family, and this is YOUR baby. Also, i actualy lol when you said "milk me like a cow". So funny!!! 

Obviously all help is appreciated, but there is a line!!!

When our in laws come over the first time (they live in another country) I am considering asking them to stay elsewhere, as I feel like having them in the house 24/7 would be too much for me when I am just getting used to my baby!


----------



## kealz194

Well had the worst night ever last night! My lo is one poorly little girl, has come down with a very bad cold and it's making her vomit a lot so she is seriously clingy, can't breathe properly and vomited all over my bed so at like 1am I'm trying to sort that out ( with violent ms might I add) as my hair brained partner just stares like that's gonna help... Let's just say I sounded like a women with torrets last night the amount of cursing that came outta my mouth aimed at him... No common sense I tell you! As for the mother/ in law interfering, something I regularly get annoyed with! It gets worse as the children get older too and you try to set boundaries in place and they come along and just ignore you! I went on holiday with my parents, my dad isn't so bad, but my mum and me fell out a few times about it! You just need to set boundaries with them about what you need them not to do! My mil is a whole different kettle of fish! But I get myself stressed thinking or talking about her so I will leave it there lol! X


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> We had lunch with my parents yesterday and my mom dropped quite the bomb yesterday: she wants to move in with us after the LO is born... EEEEK! I'm glad DH didn't hear her saying this. I told her she is welcome to come and help around during working hours (9-5) and in particular to help around the house, bring us lunch, do dishes etc. But there is no way it is convenient for anyone to live in. What about am feedings, she asked. And I answered, what are you going to do in the am? Milk me like a cow? I'm going to BF so there is no way you can help with the baby. You can help *me*, but there is no need to help with the baby in the early days. When it is a little older she can babysit all she likes.
> 
> Notes: she was appalled on the words BF (she didn't BF me or my sis) and she was disapointed that she is not allowed to play mommy on my expense.
> .
> 
> Oh my gosh I would die if this happened!!! I cannot believe she wants to move in! You guys need time as a family, and this is YOUR baby. Also, i actualy lol when you said "milk me like a cow". So funny!!!
> 
> Obviously all help is appreciated, but there is a line!!!
> 
> When our in laws come over the first time (they live in another country) I am considering asking them to stay elsewhere, as I feel like having them in the house 24/7 would be too much for me when I am just getting used to my baby!Click to expand...

Oh wow! Move in with you!? That would never fly with us... largely because we live in an apartment and there's literally no room... not to mention it would just never be allowed to happen! :wacko:

DH and I have already talked a little bit about privacy requirements once LO is born. He's going to be the privacy inforcer so I don't have to sound like the crazy pregnant lady. We've decided that the first week after we get out of the hospital-there will be no visitors. I know there will be people at the hospital in the waiting room, but once we leave, it's us time. We want a week to get used to being parents, to bond with our LO, and to recouperate a little bit. After that our parents, one set at a time, can come and visit for a week at max, and they can't stay here because there's no where to host them. We're super excited to make our parents grandparents, but we want to be very intentional about setting boundaries from the get-go so no one's feelings end up hurt later.

And after that first week and after the parents start visiting, we want to be very intentional about when friends etc. come to visit. They need to call ahead of time--not just show up. My sister lives just around the corner from us, so I think it will actually be the hardest to inforce the rules on her more than anyone...! She's pretty good with our friends who have babies though, so I know she'll be more than happy to come over if asked to help out with something.

I think maintaing so privacy is very important... and that couldn't happen if you had someone move in with you! :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 said:


> We had lunch with my parents yesterday and my mom dropped quite the bomb yesterday: she wants to move in with us after the LO is born... EEEEK! I'm glad DH didn't hear her saying this. I told her she is welcome to come and help around during working hours (9-5) and in particular to help around the house, bring us lunch, do dishes etc. But there is no way it is convenient for anyone to live in. What about am feedings, she asked. And I answered, what are you going to do in the am? Milk me like a cow? I'm going to BF so there is no way you can help with the baby. You can help *me*, but there is no need to help with the baby in the early days. When it is a little older she can babysit all she likes.
> 
> Notes: she was appalled on the words BF (she didn't BF me or my sis) and she was disapointed that she is not allowed to play mommy on my expense.
> 
> Those with kids how do you prevent those too eager to parent your babies for you without your consent? I know it is going to be a toughy for me and my mom. She doesn't really want to help me, she just wants to play with the baby all day, while I do the housecleaning.

Oh. I feel for you. My mom was/is extremely overeager. She essentially ruined coming home and the first few days with my baby for me. The last straw for me was our 3rd day home (when she was still at my house....). Dd was losing too much weight (I had supply issues) and had jaundice. We had just been to the doctor (again... we took her every day for the first 4 days home by doctor's orders). We were told we were getting a bilibed so she could have light-therapy for her jaundice at home. The bilibed was delivered like 5 minutes after we got home from the doctor so I was going to put her in it. My mom exclaimed (_EXCLAIMED_) that she had to be the one to carry dd into the nursery because she "hadn't gotten to hold her _aaaallllllll daaaayyyyyy_." It was 10-effing-o'clock in the morning. There was so much drama between her and MIL and hubby and UGH. I don't want ANYONE at my house when we come home from the hospital this time. PERIOD. My mom has offered to keep Maisie while we're in the hospital (and that's her way of getting in on it. It wasn't an altruistic offer. Plus, she essentially interrupted me telling her I was pregnant to jump in and offer to do it -- as if someone else was listening in on the conversation and was about to offer the same thing. DIBS!). I think we may let her keep her during the day but hubby will go home over night. Then when I'm to come home, my mom can have food ready for us or something but she needs to leave after a couple hours. I don't want her staying the night that night. She claims she wants to help me, but that's not how it has ever happened. By "helping" me, she wants to hold my baby while I clean/cook/sleep. That's not helping me. She cooked 2 meals during her 4 night stay last time. And it was in the middle of July when it was 110*F outside and she had my oven and all the burners on my stove (both gas) blazing. It was 90 degrees in my house. Miserable. This time we'll be ordering take out for dinner and I'll have meals frozen for lunch. She claimed to have spent the whole day I was in labor cleaning my entire house but... I cleaned the entire house before we went to the hospital so... not really sure what she did there. I'm really bitter about the whole experience. I want a babymoon this time. Just our little family for at least 2 weeks. And that's what I'll get. It's what I wanted last time, too. I compromised way too much last time and I regret every second of it. So that's my advice -- do what YOU want to do. Don't compromise.

My mom knows how to play me. As soon as I set a boundary, she immediately cries and whines about what I'm "doing" to her. I asked her to call me and speak with me at least a day before she comes to my house (she lives 100 miles away) after she showed up unexpectedly one day when dd was 3 months old or so and stayed all. freaking. day. She pouted about that for _months_. :dohh: When I told her we weren't sharing baby's gender this time, she immediately told me I can't "do that" to _her._ :dohh: That's when I said, "Mom... did it ever occur to you this isn't about you? At all?" She didn't respond. I think she thinks I'll be sharing the gender with just her. She's delusional. She can cry all she wants. And the more she pouts about it, the less I want to share with her! I've already vowed to Maisie I will NEVER be like my mother. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz- you sound exactly like me! I had to laugh at your post, because I am exactly the same with my OH, he has no common sense either. His job is to clean the bathroom at the moment, he cleaned the toilet and the sink but left the bath!!! Then he thought he had ''earned'' the right to play FIFA!!! can you imagine!?! such a douche! lol

lily - Its good that you set your mum straight, my ex MIL was over bearing and wouldn't let me breast feed my daughter, she said my daughter was too fat, even though the midwife said she was on the right centinile for her age, every time we went there she refused to let my daughter feed and stuffed a dummy in her mouth in stead my milk dried up from the stress and lack of feeds and I regret so badly not telling her how I really felt about it. But I was young and didn't want her to hate me so I let her carry on. I think that people can mean well but babies mummy knows best and that sometimes part of being a good mum is telling the rest of the world where to shove their ''help'' lol. 

My brother is super close to me, we went through some stuff together as kids so he is the only one ever allowed to turn up without asking first. My dad generally does too but if he knows I'm tired he will usually ask me first. But yeh I'm like you readytomum most people aren't allowed to just turn up so soon after. I like a few days of me and baby to ourselves too, so we usually wont see friends or family for the first 2 days, just my kids and OH. 

Today I got my first belly bands from newlook, 3 for a tenner isn't bad! and a gorgeous top with butterflies on! I felt the waddle taking over today. I feel my hips are looser now. Our boiler was written off this morning because it was leaking gas and carbonmonoxide, I've been told that baby is safe and the kids are safe though as levels were super low but they have shut it off, which also means no hot water until tomorrow at least :( STRESS!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy - it sounds awful what you went through when DD was born, I do not blame you at all for wanting alone time with your family before showing baby off to the rest of the world. I hope it all goes better for you this time around. 

I wonder how I will act when my daughter has her first baby, she is only 6 at the moment so a long time yet ( I Hope!!) lol.. but I think I would feel like I had some sort of ownership to that baby since it was my babies baby. I think I will have to exercise a lot of control in holding back and not nagging her!


----------



## LittleSpy

MollyMalone said:


> stmw said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know you could have a blood test to determine gender? How does that work I wonder? Exciting though!! xxx
> 
> I dont think its available in evey country because of the ethical issues it raises. In some countries like in India and China people would probably get it done jus to make sure they dont have girls. There is some info on the net.
> 
> Over here, in Spain, is called detesex (it has different names in different countries) and I think what they do is look at the chromosomes or something. When we are pregnant we get baby's DNA on our bloodstream, the quantity increases with time, so to be completely sure they recommend doin it from week 8, but its more accurate from 9 onwards. If the find any fragments with a Y chromosome its gonna be a boy, if they don't there its a girls. Its nearly 100% accurate. If the lab isnt sure for whatever reason they repeat the test before letting you know.
> The only thing is its not realiable with multiples or after a miscarriage. A few months have to have past so your system is "clean" again.Click to expand...

Wow, that's awesome. I'd never be able to trust a girl result though! :dohh:

Anyone planning on doing the (much less accurate) urine gender test? I was just thinking it could be fun. I don't think I could trust it. My gender u/s is just 4 weeks from Friday, though. I gueeessssssss I can wait that long. :haha:


----------



## kealz194

ukgirl23 said:


> kealz- you sound exactly like me! I had to laugh at your post, because I am exactly the same with my OH, he has no common sense either. His job is to clean the bathroom at the moment, he cleaned the toilet and the sink but left the bath!!! Then he thought he had ''earned'' the right to play FIFA!!! can you imagine!?! such a douche! lol
> 
> lily - Its good that you set your mum straight, my ex MIL was over bearing and wouldn't let me breast feed my daughter, she said my daughter was too fat, even though the midwife said she was on the right centinile for her age, every time we went there she refused to let my daughter feed and stuffed a dummy in her mouth in stead my milk dried up from the stress and lack of feeds and I regret so badly not telling her how I really felt about it. But I was young and didn't want her to hate me so I let her carry on. I think that people can mean well but babies mummy knows best and that sometimes part of being a good mum is telling the rest of the world where to shove their ''help'' lol.
> 
> My brother is super close to me, we went through some stuff together as kids so he is the only one ever allowed to turn up without asking first. My dad generally does too but if he knows I'm tired he will usually ask me first. But yeh I'm like you readytomum most people aren't allowed to just turn up so soon after. I like a few days of me and baby to ourselves too, so we usually wont see friends or family for the first 2 days, just my kids and OH.
> 
> Today I got my first belly bands from newlook, 3 for a tenner isn't bad! and a gorgeous top with butterflies on! I felt the waddle taking over today. I feel my hips are looser now. Our boiler was written off this morning because it was leaking gas and carbonmonoxide, I've been told that baby is safe and the kids are safe though as levels were super low but they have shut it off, which also means no hot water until tomorrow at least :( STRESS!!!

Lol don't even talk to me about playstation.... Many an argument over that! I'm hoping my lo shoves something in it and breaks it lol! It's apparently his break from things as he works all day and comes home to a clean home, dinner and washed clothes and a happy lo most of the time! The only thing he ever has to do is the bins and cat litter tray(which I'm not supposed to do) and he doesn't even have to do it every day! Just every other! Yet as I was seriously ill this weekend I asked him to do most of the work with lo! Omg the look and sarcastic comment I got from him! He never gets up in the night with her! Yet he deserves time? Omg the veins that popped outta my head... I've been trying to read the same book for 6 months now! I used to get through a book in a few days but I'm not complaining..... Lol sorry ladies rant over now! He really just grinds my gears at the mo! Lol!

Oh I didn't think about new look! I saw some in mothercare, 2 pack for £18! And I had them last time and they were too fitted around to bottom! Might have to have a look! Thanks for the tip! Oh that's awful ukgirl! It's your baby at the end of the day you should not be old what to do with your baby by your own mum let alone mil! When we had Paige we said no visitors till we were ready! Which was well over a week! They were all at my house when we got home from hospital which really bugged me as we had said that but they left after few hours!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- I think it would be different if my mom and I were close. But we're not at all. Until Maisie was born, I only saw her 3-4 times a year (never overnight) since I moved out at 17 while I was still in highschool.

We're completely different people and to be honest, I can't usually stand her for more than a few hours at a time. She spent the whole day with us yesterday and I found myself tolerating her more than usual but she can so easily send me spiraling into a tizzy with her shenanigans.


----------



## maybesoon

Hope everyone is doing well.... At the moment I am staying with my parents. My DH has decided to resort back to his college days & do nothing but drink beer & let his kids run the house. I tried to lay down yesterday evening for a short nap but he decided to let the kids play the wii game so he could drink beer & play his facebook game. Well yall all know that kids playing the wii is not a quiet house. So between doors slamming & kids screaming & yelling I got absolutely no rest. When I finally gave up & went to the bathroom, he smiled at me & said "Are we bothering you?" He knew damn well they were keeping me awake & he was doing it on purpose. Now mind you all last week from the time I would get home from work to the time I would go to bed all he would do was sit in our office playing his facebook game & drinking his beer. He didn't say 30 words to me all week. Then on Friday he drank an entire 30 pack of beer until 4am Saturday which led to him sleeping most of the day Saturday until he woke up & started it all over again. I just don't know what has happened. I'm so lost, confused, angry, sad. I want to crawl into a corner & fall apart, but I'm stuck here at work trying to hold it together...


----------



## kealz194

maybesoon said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.... At the moment I am staying with my parents. My DH has decided to resort back to his college days & do nothing but drink beer & let his kids run the house. I tried to lay down yesterday evening for a short nap but he decided to let the kids play the wii game so he could drink beer & play his facebook game. Well yall all know that kids playing the wii is not a quiet house. So between doors slamming & kids screaming & yelling I got absolutely no rest. When I finally gave up & went to the bathroom, he smiled at me & said "Are we bothering you?" He knew damn well they were keeping me awake & he was doing it on purpose. Now mind you all last week from the time I would get home from work to the time I would go to bed all he would do was sit in our office playing his facebook game & drinking his beer. He didn't say 30 words to me all week. Then on Friday he drank an entire 30 pack of beer until 4am Saturday which led to him sleeping most of the day Saturday until he woke up & started it all over again. I just don't know what has happened. I'm so lost, confused, angry, sad. I want to crawl into a corner & fall apart, but I'm stuck here at work trying to hold it together...

Aw Hun sorry your dh is being an arse at the mo and hope its gets easier for you! Hugs x


----------



## RomaTomato

Had my scan and everything is perfect! I forgot to get a pic but the doc assured me all was well! Whew!!!


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.... At the moment I am staying with my parents. My DH has decided to resort back to his college days & do nothing but drink beer & let his kids run the house. I tried to lay down yesterday evening for a short nap but he decided to let the kids play the wii game so he could drink beer & play his facebook game. Well yall all know that kids playing the wii is not a quiet house. So between doors slamming & kids screaming & yelling I got absolutely no rest. When I finally gave up & went to the bathroom, he smiled at me & said "Are we bothering you?" He knew damn well they were keeping me awake & he was doing it on purpose. Now mind you all last week from the time I would get home from work to the time I would go to bed all he would do was sit in our office playing his facebook game & drinking his beer. He didn't say 30 words to me all week. Then on Friday he drank an entire 30 pack of beer until 4am Saturday which led to him sleeping most of the day Saturday until he woke up & started it all over again. I just don't know what has happened. I'm so lost, confused, angry, sad. I want to crawl into a corner & fall apart, but I'm stuck here at work trying to hold it together...


Oh YUCK! Sorry your dealing with this!

Have you tried to talk to him? I knows its easier said then done but I find it usually works better. If I wait until I'm really upset, then he just gets defensive and shuts down. But maybe just sitting him down and telling him how upset and hurt you are by his behavior, may help? 

Last time I send it in a text (silly I know, but it was the only way to do it without getting to mad) and just explained that I felt hurt by his behavior and just wanted him to know, before it turned into a fight. It did work.


----------



## nimbec

Maybe soon I'm so sorry about your oh how selfish and horrible of him!!!! Could you sit him down and tell him how upset you are? I think they have ZERO understanding of how we feel an also are not really interested grr I'm so sorry you are having a rough time hopefully your mums house will provide a bit of rest bite for you (((hugs))

Roma great news on scan! Whoo hoo! 

Mums hey! Lol mine announced she would like to stay with us for 2 weeks once baby is born... I get on very well with mum but I think I'll be limiting it to a week!! 

Well I've not had a brill evening and day... Curry made me so poorly last night I had no sleep how frustrating then this morning when I was rushing back to house from car I fell over on the driveway OUCH!! I managed to make sure I fell on my side but I was so upset and worried about the baby hoping and praying he/she is ok!!! 

Then I return home and oh announces that his parents are coming tomorrow evening for dinner grrrrr now I have to tidy house and work out something SIMPLE but effective to cook! He doesn't see much of them so it needs to go well - well one things for sure I will not be cooking curry LOL 

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## maybesoon

kealz194 said:


> Aw Hun sorry your dh is being an arse at the mo and hope its gets easier for you! Hugs x

Thank you! It really sucks bad!


----------



## maybesoon

Steph82 said:


> Oh YUCK! Sorry your dealing with this!
> 
> Have you tried to talk to him? I knows its easier said then done but I find it usually works better. If I wait until I'm really upset, then he just gets defensive and shuts down. But maybe just sitting him down and telling him how upset and hurt you are by his behavior, may help?
> 
> Last time I send it in a text (silly I know, but it was the only way to do it without getting to mad) and just explained that I felt hurt by his behavior and just wanted him to know, before it turned into a fight. It did work.

I have tried talking to him. His way of handling things is to get drunk & avoid them. I have tried sitting down & talking. I have tried emailing him (he doesn't respond). I have tried bringing up possible counseling (where he told me straight up he doesn't need it, maybe I do, but he doesn't). At this point I don't know what else to try.


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh YUCK! Sorry your dealing with this!
> 
> Have you tried to talk to him? I knows its easier said then done but I find it usually works better. If I wait until I'm really upset, then he just gets defensive and shuts down. But maybe just sitting him down and telling him how upset and hurt you are by his behavior, may help?
> 
> Last time I send it in a text (silly I know, but it was the only way to do it without getting to mad) and just explained that I felt hurt by his behavior and just wanted him to know, before it turned into a fight. It did work.
> 
> I have tried talking to him. His way of handling things is to get drunk & avoid them. I have tried sitting down & talking. I have tried emailing him (he doesn't respond). I have tried bringing up possible counseling (where he told me straight up he doesn't need it, maybe I do, but he doesn't). At this point I don't know what else to try.Click to expand...


Then I would have done the same as you.... left for a little while! Let him realize that he could lose you with this behavior! God, Men can be such children ugh...


----------



## elohcin

I still feel hesitant (I've been an emotional mess lately, still dealing with the grief of all the losses we've had in the last 18 months and feeling like I'm hanging on by a thread with this one), as I know even with a precious little heart beating away today, things can change in an instant, but praise God, I really needed this. 9 weeks on the dot and I finally picked up that little miracle sound at ~176bpm. I had trouble detecting it initially, and I was just praying that God would give me SOMETHING encouraging, and then I felt a little wiggle in the lower left, and put the doppler there, and picked it up right away!!! I had to get up and get my camera after I picked it up, so it wasn't as easy to find the 2nd time, and I was getting BH ctx during it. lol


----------



## elohcin

Oh, and I should mention that I have a VERY retroverted/retroflexed uterus after my last little guy (I was opposite before!), so I hope that's encouraging! (as by the book, I should be the last one to find a HB)


----------



## ebelle

lily28 said:


> We had lunch with my parents yesterday and my mom dropped quite the bomb yesterday: she wants to move in with us after the LO is born... EEEEK! I'm glad DH didn't hear her saying this. I told her she is welcome to come and help around during working hours (9-5) and in particular to help around the house, bring us lunch, do dishes etc. But there is no way it is convenient for anyone to live in. What about am feedings, she asked. And I answered, what are you going to do in the am? Milk me like a cow? I'm going to BF so there is no way you can help with the baby. You can help *me*, but there is no need to help with the baby in the early days. When it is a little older she can babysit all she likes.
> 
> Notes: she was appalled on the words BF (she didn't BF me or my sis) and she was disapointed that she is not allowed to play mommy on my expense.
> 
> Those with kids how do you prevent those too eager to parent your babies for you without your consent? I know it is going to be a toughy for me and my mom. She doesn't really want to help me, she just wants to play with the baby all day, while I do the housecleaning.

My partner and I have made it clear to our mothers that we will be primary care takers of our child. My mom is coming to stay for a while after baby is born, but mostly
To cook for us.

Boundaries need to be set from the beginning, so everyone has the same expectations and no one is disappointed.


----------



## ukgirl23

Men are silly sometimes they can be quite selfish. Pregnancy for me is something that should be respected and experienced together. 

newlook was really good and very cheap. they had some nice maternity coats too. the jeans werent great though lol. Mine plays xbox and fifa pisses me off big time. if hes mid match and I need help forget it. 

my oh is usually very kind and sweet though he helps me loads and puts up with my mood swingsand constantly reassures me when Im feeling worried. 

congrats on the scan roma!! Xx


I didnt think you could feel baby move until atleast 15 -17 weeks and 20 if its your first. so thats weird. good you found it though. I wish my doppler had worked :(


----------



## doggylover

After reading some of this stuff I am suddenly so glad to have my mummy!!

She and I are pretty close, and I see her lots every week. We joke about her being a crazy baby stealer, but it's all in a good way. I know she will respect our boundaries, and she will provide unfailing support, no matter what I need her to do - walk the dogs, clean, or watch the baby while I get some sleep.


----------



## ebelle

Maybesoon, sorry he is bring such an as and I hope he's realises how important you are when you take this break away from him.


----------



## ebelle

Elohcin, could you share where you are scanning so I could try it again tomorrow? I Am really having a hard time picking mine up.


----------



## elohcin

It's going to be different for everybody, but for me it was about 2" above my pubic bone, slightly to the left, and pointed down toward the right. (I couldn't get a HB at all as of yesterday, just FYI)

I have felt my babies move earlier each time (I've had 3 babies, but this is my 11th pregnancy). I won't talk much about that though, as I know most people go by the books with it, but I just think it's so individual. I am so hypersensitive to anything with my body, and to me a baby moving, even if it is just the size of a little berry, is something foreign and feels SO different than anything else. I used to think people feeling early movement were making it up or were mistaken, but I've since changed my perspective. :)


----------



## doggylover

Elohcin, I am jealous that you can feel such early movement! I would love to feel my little prune fluttering about in there!


----------



## elohcin

doggylover said:


> Elohcin, I am jealous that you can feel such early movement! I would love to feel my little prune fluttering about in there!

It's not much, it's usually very random (with my past pregnancies, it's usually been if I was hunched over or curled up and "squished" that area), and I only feel it maybe once or twice until about 11 weeks when I start feeling strong, obvious movements. But they are very different from gas or muscle twitches or anything. I'm pretty slender, and people have always said that makes a difference, but I don't think so, I think it's just being hyper-aware of my body and everything that goes on in it, you know?

But again....I don't really like talking about it because it's so frustrating to be told that I don't know what I'm feeling. I get that POV (because I used to share it), but like I said, I've learned that I can't judge what another woman knows is going on with her body, especially going by textbook...because we know THAT's been proven inaccurate for individuals more times than can be counted! LOL


----------



## maybesoon

ebelle said:


> Maybesoon, sorry he is bring such an as and I hope he's realises how important you are when you take this break away from him.

Thank you! But at this point I really don't think he is thinking of much of anything or anyone but himself. I haven't heard from him since last night when he text me a really sarcastic text about taking his "drunkass" to bed. So that tells me he's not too worried about how the stress he is causing is affecting me or our baby.

And honestly, if he didn't want this, then he should have spoke up before we got married. He knew my wishes 100%. And although inside I'm completely falling apart. I'm trying my best to sit in my office with a smile on my face.


----------



## doggylover

Elohcin, "textbook" about women and pregnancy in my opinion are almost totally wrong! I get frustrated because I don't have any sort of standard cycle, and the dr the other day was telling me I must be 12+3 because of my lmp, and I was telling her I wasn't, I was 10+1. Guess who was right when baby was measured?! And she STILL wrote 12+3 on the file!! Very annoying I know!

Maybesoon :hugs: your oh is being a full ass. Try to stay calm and enjoy your time alone, just you and your baby!


----------



## ukgirl23

I would love to feel my little bean moving too! Its the most reassuring thing x


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> Elohcin, "textbook" about women and pregnancy in my opinion are almost totally wrong! I get frustrated because I don't have any sort of standard cycle, and the dr the other day was telling me I must be 12+3 because of my lmp, and I was telling her I wasn't, I was 10+1. Guess who was right when baby was measured?! And she STILL wrote 12+3 on the file!! Very annoying I know!
> 
> Maybesoon :hugs: your oh is being a full ass. Try to stay calm and enjoy your time alone, just you and your baby!

Thank you! I'm trying my best. Luckily I have amazing parents & family. I don't know what I would do without them. They are my rock.

And as my Mom said when she read the text he sent me about staying with them & they could put up with me. My mommy said "Put up with you, there's nothing we love better than you being here so we can make sure you are taken care of. That's what you do when you love someone, it's unconditional". hmmmm yeah, that's what I thought too. Apparently, not everyone is raised that way!


----------



## doggylover

Aww your mom sounds like mine, it's great have a good mummy to turn to when you are feeling awful for a big cuddle and some taking care of!!

I have such a headache again grrr. I thought my symptoms were finally starting to fade out. This weekend and today I have felt awful! And the one thing that makes me feel better(eating crisps) is bad for me. I have already had two packs and dh says no more! :(


----------



## maybesoon

awww Hope your head feels better soon! 

And yes, I love that I have such an amazing mom! I couldn't imagine my life without her!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- I started feeling dd (my first) at 15 weeks. I felt a little twitchy at 14 weeks or so but I've also felt that since having her so I think it's nerves twitching instead of baby flutters. Soooooo excited about feeling it again, though I don't expect to feel it until 16-17 weeks.

doggylover -- It's great you have a great relationship with you mom! That must be amazing! I think that's how it should be and it's what I desperately want to have with my children. Both of my parents are crazy in opposite ways - my mom understands no boundaries and my dad doesn't bother at all (they're divorced... imagine that. :haha:). I've learned a lot about how not to be from them. And early baby movement feels so strange. Like someone tickling you so lightly with a feather from the inside. Unlike elochin, I don't think it feels that much different than a muscle/nerve twitch, but that feeling was a little later on for me.. around 18-9 weeks, I guess. Until then it really just felt like being tickled so lightly. I didn't know for sure I was feeling baby until I felt the same thing over and over again. Then like 2-3 months later it's all kicking the crap out of all of your organs and making you feel like your uterus is being ripped out by rolling over. Ah, magical. :haha: And that dating crap is exactly why I lied about my lmp this time. Luckily with Maisie, it was only a day off because I Oed on CD14 with her but this time I Oed on CD10. Baby has measured spot on with my dates at both u/s. :thumbup: You live, you learn. Hope you feel better. Fries and chips (um... chips and crisps :haha:) were all I could eat with my dd. I gained 13lbs with her 1st tri. :dohh:

maybesoon -- :hugs: My hubby and I had a rough weekend as well. I think we're going to try one last time to make it work for us. I really and truly hope we can, but if it doesn't I think it may be healthier for us to move on. :nope:

ebelle -- When I first found dd's heartbeat at 11+6, I found her near the hairline (sorry) right at my left hip bone! I also couldn't pick it up unless I was about to piss my pants. So, I'd hold my pee, then search for the heartbeat, find it, enjoy it for 15 seconds and then run to the toilet. :haha:

I still can't find baby's heartbeat with my doppler. I don't expect to yet, just giving it a go every few days to see. :thumbup: In both of our ultrasounds, it appears baby is loving hanging out near my cervix. I doubt I'll find the heartbeat at home for at least a couple more weeks.

I realized today I'm still in the delusional stage of pregnancy where I think everything is going to be fabulous and I'm looking forward to being huge and pregnant. :wacko: :haha: I'm losing some of my bloat. I didn't have to wear my belly band this morning and I've dropped a few pounds. I've only gained 1 pound so far, woot!


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy, the experiences you've had with your mom mean you are and are gang to be a wonderful mum, who knows exactly what the boundaries are, and how to love her babies without taking over their lives!

Yeah I am a little nervous of gaining a pile of weight! Especially since I am too tired to walk the dogs at the minute and that's the only exercise I get!


----------



## chig

maybesoon - I am so sorry that you OH is being so mean and ungreatful. You have to stay strong! 

Afm - I have been really moody this past weekend and have had really bad headaches. I am able to control the nausea for the most part, but it still comes and goes throughout the day. One that I did notice was that when I weighed myself this morning, I haven't gained a single pound! That kind of worries me. I know that I haven't been able to eat too much, but I think I am still eating more than before...not sure what to think...When did you ladies start to gain weight?

As for the whole parents thing, my in-laws live with my husband and me, so there is no way for me to have my alone time. On top of that, my SIL is also pregnant and my in-laws have asked her to move in my house so that they can help take care of both babies. They didn't even ask my husband and I if we were even okay with that. I might sound selfish, but I kind of want this time to be special for me, but I guess I might have to share it with my SIL. I am excited to share the pregnancy with her, but I'd like to have my space too. I know my mom will also want to come and help, so my house is going to be a mad house....I am already stressing...:dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl -- I started feeling dd (my first) at 15 weeks. I felt a little twitchy at 14 weeks or so but I've also felt that since having her so I think it's nerves twitching instead of baby flutters. Soooooo excited about feeling it again, though I don't expect to feel it until 16-17 weeks.
> 
> doggylover -- It's great you have a great relationship with you mom! That must be amazing! I think that's how it should be and it's what I desperately want to have with my children. Both of my parents are crazy in opposite ways - my mom understands no boundaries and my dad doesn't bother at all (they're divorced... imagine that. :haha:). I've learned a lot about how not to be from them. And early baby movement feels so strange. Like someone tickling you so lightly with a feather from the inside. Unlike elochin, I don't think it feels that much different than a muscle/nerve twitch, but that feeling was a little later on for me.. around 18-9 weeks, I guess. Until then it really just felt like being tickled so lightly. I didn't know for sure I was feeling baby until I felt the same thing over and over again. Then like 2-3 months later it's all kicking the crap out of all of your organs and making you feel like your uterus is being ripped out by rolling over. Ah, magical. :haha: And that dating crap is exactly why I lied about my lmp this time. Luckily with Maisie, it was only a day off because I Oed on CD14 with her but this time I Oed on CD10. Baby has measured spot on with my dates at both u/s. :thumbup: You live, you learn. Hope you feel better. Fries and chips (um... chips and crisps :haha:) were all I could eat with my dd. I gained 13lbs with her 1st tri. :dohh:
> 
> maybesoon -- :hugs: My hubby and I had a rough weekend as well. I think we're going to try one last time to make it work for us. I really and truly hope we can, but if it doesn't I think it may be healthier for us to move on. :nope:
> 
> ebelle -- When I first found dd's heartbeat at 11+6, I found her near the hairline (sorry) right at my left hip bone! I also couldn't pick it up unless I was about to piss my pants. So, I'd hold my pee, then search for the heartbeat, find it, enjoy it for 15 seconds and then run to the toilet. :haha:
> 
> I still can't find baby's heartbeat with my doppler. I don't expect to yet, just giving it a go every few days to see. :thumbup: In both of our ultrasounds, it appears baby is loving hanging out near my cervix. I doubt I'll find the heartbeat at home for at least a couple more weeks.
> 
> I realized today I'm still in the delusional stage of pregnancy where I think everything is going to be fabulous and I'm looking forward to being huge and pregnant. :wacko: :haha: I'm losing some of my bloat. I didn't have to wear my belly band this morning and I've dropped a few pounds. I've only gained 1 pound so far, woot!

oh NO :hugs:. I'm really sorry about you & your hubby. I truly hope yall can work things out. I know what you mean about it being healthier to move on. I haven't heard from him not once since last night. I don't know what to think. My first thought is "We (our baby & I) are the last thing on his mind as usual. He doesn't care if we are ok or that he's causing so much unneeded stress" Then I think "He realizes what an ass he is being & doesn't know what to say or do". As much as I'd LOVE to believe the latter, I'm pretty sure it's closer to the first thought.


----------



## maybesoon

chig said:


> maybesoon - I am so sorry that you OH is being so mean and ungreatful. You have to stay strong!
> 
> Afm - I have been really moody this past weekend and have had really bad headaches. I am able to control the nausea for the most part, but it still comes and goes throughout the day. One that I did notice was that when I weighed myself this morning, I haven't gained a single pound! That kind of worries me. I know that I haven't been able to eat too much, but I think I am still eating more than before...not sure what to think...When did you ladies start to gain weight?
> 
> As for the whole parents thing, my in-laws live with my husband and me, so there is no way for me to have my alone time. On top of that, my SIL is also pregnant and my in-laws have asked her to move in my house so that they can help take care of both babies. They didn't even ask my husband and I if we were even okay with that. I might sound selfish, but I kind of want this time to be special for me, but I guess I might have to share it with my SIL. I am excited to share the pregnancy with her, but I'd like to have my space too. I know my mom will also want to come and help, so my house is going to be a mad house....I am already stressing...:dohh:

Thank you!

Oh my! I couldn't imagine having my in laws all living with me & DH! What am I saying, I'm not even staying there at the present time... lol.... Wow that seems like it would be a circus. I can totally understand how you would want the arrival of your precious baby to be a special time for you & your new family & not want to share it. I think as mommies, that's our right. Have you tried talking to them & letting them know how you feel? I know that might not be a very easy conversation to have with them.


----------



## elohcin

Oh my gosh, I would FLIP if someone living with me invited someone else to live there, too! Umm, NOT okay. I am so sorry. We have lived across the road from my IL's for about 8 years and maintaining boundaries at THIS distance is hard enough sometimes. I can't imagine having others (IL's or anyone) living WITH you. That would be hard.


----------



## nimbec

Gosh you ladies have really made me realise how lucky I am. My mum is super supportive without being obtrusive she's the best mum ever and my oh is generally very supportive yes we had the one blip but he didn't understand how I was feeling since then he's been fabulous. I really hope you all manage to sort parents and oh's out they all need to realise you are no1 at the moment and they need to look after you and go with what eee your decisions are.

((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you all!! 

Oh and my bubs hb is jut on my knicker line at the top - quite high I think it took me about 20mins to find at 9 weeks and was right down to my right of pubic bone so he she has been on the move!


----------



## elohcin

Oh and here is my vid clip. :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnVmhC-95tk&feature=youtu.be

(sorry it's not good sound, like I said, it was harder to find after I had to get up to get my camera, and I was having BH the whole time!)

Oh, and another note...I seem to have best luck with a freshly emptied bladder. I always try with a full one because that seems to work better for most people, but for me this time and the last few times, a completely empty one has been the key.


----------



## elohcin

Do any of you have a bikini line scar from previous surgery? I have never had a c/s, but I had to have the full 5" incision a bit above my binkini line for my ruptured ectopic in March. It's already kind of bothering me...getting itchy, though I have some calendula cream that usually helps, but I've been using primarily vitamin E and/or coconut oil now that I'm pregnant (avoided THAT while the scar was healing). I also take my CLO, E and coconut oil so I get them internally, but the idea of that stretching still kind of freaks me out.


----------



## nimbec

Elocin so nice to hear the hb! Fab recording! I'm afraid I don't have a scar so I can't offer advice so sorry you had to have this with your ectopic!


----------



## maybesoon

ok all you ladies with kiddos.... Question.... And please be honest.... Is it unreasonable for me to ask for some quiet time for a nap during the day when my hubby has his 4yr old & almost 7yr old in the house?


----------



## elohcin

maybesoon said:


> ok all you ladies with kiddos.... Question.... And please be honest.... Is it unreasonable for me to ask for some quiet time for a nap during the day when my hubby has his 4yr old & almost 7yr old in the house?

NO! You are growing a human being for goodness sakes, you deserve quiet time, nap or not. :) I make mine (6.5, 4.5, and 2.5) take a "quiet time" in the middle of every day no matter what. Sometimes they can watch a movie, but usually they have to stay in their room and sit quietly and read or play something that makes zero noise! My 2 year old usually goes to my bed and will fall asleep...then I can read or nap or whatever I feel I need.

At that age they should easily be able to do something quietly on their own so you can rest!


----------



## maybesoon

elohcin said:


> NO! You are growing a human being for goodness sakes, you deserve quiet time, nap or not. :) I make mine (6.5, 4.5, and 2.5) take a "quiet time" in the middle of every day no matter what. Sometimes they can watch a movie, but usually they have to stay in their room and sit quietly and read or play something that makes zero noise! My 2 year old usually goes to my bed and will fall asleep...then I can read or nap or whatever I feel I need.
> 
> At that age they should easily be able to do something quietly on their own so you can rest!

Thank you so much for your response. I just don't get it. With my step-sons from my previous marriage it was so easy. They were so good & at that age if I asked them to play quietly or watch a movie so I could rest (if I was sick) it was no problem. But with these two there seems to be NO control. They are constantly running through the house, screaming at the top of their lungs & constantly slamming doors. My hubby thinks this is completely normal but there is absolutely NO structure at all & I'm a structure person. I on the other hand have started questioning if I was just WAY too strict on the boys.


----------



## LittleSpy

UGH. Spotting is back (it was almost nonexistant Saturday and Sunday). And heavier than it has been in a week. :nope: Light brown, so not in full freak out mode yet but I'm way too high-strung for this s***. :dohh: I apparently "overdid it" by cleaning my house for a couple of hours yesterday. *sigh*


----------



## elohcin

Oh good gravy, yeah...that needs to stop. That's just not appropriate, period. Sure, kids need to be kids, but manners and respect are something those ages are totally capable of. I don't think you are asking too much. I'm sorry your hubby isn't supportive in that dept. :(


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> UGH. Spotting is back (it was almost nonexistant Saturday and Sunday). And heavier than it has been in a week. :nope: Light brown, so not in full freak out mode yet but I'm way too high-strung for this s***. :dohh: I apparently "overdid it" by cleaning my house for a couple of hours yesterday. *sigh*

Ugh Littlespy.... Get those feet elevated & rest! Keep us posted please.


----------



## maybesoon

elohcin said:


> Oh good gravy, yeah...that needs to stop. That's just not appropriate, period. Sure, kids need to be kids, but manners and respect are something those ages are totally capable of. I don't think you are asking too much. I'm sorry your hubby isn't supportive in that dept. :(

Thank you! He has me thinking I'm just an evil step-monster! Funny because I raised my step-sons for 8 years & they absolutely love me. They still call me every week & tell me they miss & love me. So I just don't get it. We just have totally different values about raising children & how they should behave. Funny thing is he wasn't like this when we were dating. He made it seem like he had the same values as I do... But in the last couple of months everything has changed & it's almost like he's doing things to drive me away. Like letting the kids play the wii yesterday when he knew I was laying down for a nap.... That is why I have begun to think he really doesn't want this at all....


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon: I hope your OH smartens up soon and realizes how much hurt he's causing. He might be pushing you away because he's freaking out about being a dad again, but that's no excuse to act this way! I hope things settle down for you soon.

littlespy: Oh no! Get lots of rest when you can and hopefully it'll go away again.

DH's parents finally got the card that we sent them today! He had a nice long chat with them, and his parents are very excited for us. They already have one grandson, but they seemed quite happy to be told that they were going to be grandparents again! :) So now both of our parents know, and it's a bit of a relief. :happydance:


----------



## ebelle

Littlespy: do try and take it easy and I hope the spotting goes away quickly.

Elohcin: thank you for sharing the video. I hope I can find mine soon. I didn't know bladder pee made a difference, so will try both full and empty bladder. Oh, and I do have a surgery scar, about 5 cm long too. Mine is from a fibroid removal surgery back in April 2010. Since I got pregnant, it has become itchy and angry red. My OB says that I should probably have a C section to avoid uterine rupture as he cut into my uterus to remove the fibroid. What I did post surgery during the healing period was to use lots of lotion, vit e creams and take foods high in omega 3 and collagen. its meant to help the whole healing process. Hope this helps!

Maybesoon: is it possible at all to try couples mediation with your oh? Sounds like he may be over whelmed by the new baby Development and doesn't know how to adjust. Maybe he feels a bit guilty in regard to his existing children and doesn't know how to handle his emotions properly. I know of friends who had problems with their husbands acting up when they realised that they had to share attention with the new baby. Was insane how jealous they got!


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning ladies. littlespy I really hope the spotting stops soon. And Maybesoon you are a lovely lady not an evil step monster, your oh just needs to retreat to his man cave and think about his behaviour. Hes being a selfish pig but hopefully he will buck up soon! 

Just a quick questoon. Is anyone else having nightmares? I got them with my other pregnancies too. I seem ti have them nightly now. last two pregnancies I had night terrors too :/ 

Im 10 weeks today yay!! :D


----------



## doggylover

I'm 11 weeks today! A lime! That seems pretty big to me..,!

Not having nightmares nimbec, but very vivid dreams, and lots of them!

Littlespy, rest rest rest. No cleaning, no anything until the spotting stops!

Maybesoon, your dh needs to get his act together ASAP. I want to offer more advice, but basically he is just being a moron and needs to sort himself out.


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover Yey to the lime me too :) 

Little spy sorry your having a rough time with spotting please take care and definately put your feet up!! 

Maybesoon I don't think you're being unreasonable in the slightest!!!!! They are old enough to understand being quiet and your partner should know better I'm so sorry you re having to deal with this it should be an enjoyable time not him making it hard for you ((((hugs)))) 

Hope everyone has a good day! The sun is out here so that's a good start lol !


----------



## lily28

*stmw*, Thanks for your reply. omg to have to deal with my mom with these things is one thing, but putting up with MIL would be hell for sure. Good for you dealing with this thing successfully. 

*doggylover*, I know it is scary just thinking other people will paw my baby. I chose a specific hospital to give birth because it is the only one that has the policy that you have your baby with you all the time and you take care of it on your own (you can get assistance from midwives and doulas of course if you need it). But they are very insistent on creating a bond between mom and newborn and mom should take care of her own baby. Good luck with your inlaws hun, yes I believe it is better if they stay elsewhere. It will be so much hard work for you caring for yourself, the newborn and being a hostess for (unwanted) guests... 

*kealz194* I hear you! They certainly need boundaries! I have no prob with MIL, she lives far away and she knows how to keep her self out of our way, she is a classy lady. BUT my mom is super nosy, narcissistic and controlling. She had my grandma stay with her when she had me and my sis, because she was too lazy to take care of us, didn't want to breast feed us etc. She wanted to party, thus found my grandma to take advantage of. Now she wants to have it her way again, this time to make up for her lack of motherly behavior, but I need to stop her.

*ReadytoMum* Privacy is super important. It is not going to make it easier for us having guests those days after the hospital. It will only make things worse and interfere with our schedule. I must plan ahead. Good luck with your sis. I feel for you, my mom lives near by too.

*LittleSpy* OMG sorry about your mom... This sounds like a projection of the future for me, this is exactly what I fear... I know all about passive aggressive behavior for not letting her have it her way, pouting and not talking to me for weeks.
WE are NOT our MOTHERS. This is what we should keep in mind!

*ukgirl23* gosh your exmil sounds horrible.. Sorry she ruined it for you. I plan on protecting my breastfeeding at all costs.

Your stories make me feel so much better, I don't feel like I'm alone. And this is why this forum is so important, the support you get and the info is invaluable!!!! A million thanks to all who replied and gave an opinion! I love you all!

The way I think it, why would anyone want to see me with my boobies hanging out half the time, complaining about (the lack of) poop, DH being the way he is (not friendly) etc, being super stressed about the baby etc 
The only logical explanation is they want to play with my baby on my expense. I suggest they buy a doll or a kitten/puppy and they play all they like.


----------



## lily28

RomaTomato said:


> Had my scan and everything is perfect! I forgot to get a pic but the doc assured me all was well! Whew!!!

Yay!:happydance: So happy your scan was great!!! Good job mama!:thumbup:


----------



## lily28

ebelle said:


> My partner and I have made it clear to our mothers that we will be primary care takers of our child. My mom is coming to stay for a while after baby is born, but mostly
> To cook for us.
> 
> Boundaries need to be set from the beginning, so everyone has the same expectations and no one is disappointed.

Exactly what I need to do: reinforce the boundaries! I must print out a list of things they are allowed to do and what hours and days are allowed to visit :haha:

Thanks for the kind advice!


----------



## lily28

chig said:


> maybesoon - I am so sorry that you OH is being so mean and ungreatful. You have to stay strong!
> 
> Afm - I have been really moody this past weekend and have had really bad headaches. I am able to control the nausea for the most part, but it still comes and goes throughout the day. One that I did notice was that when I weighed myself this morning, I haven't gained a single pound! That kind of worries me. I know that I haven't been able to eat too much, but I think I am still eating more than before...not sure what to think...When did you ladies start to gain weight?
> 
> As for the whole parents thing, my in-laws live with my husband and me, so there is no way for me to have my alone time. On top of that, my SIL is also pregnant and my in-laws have asked her to move in my house so that they can help take care of both babies. They didn't even ask my husband and I if we were even okay with that. I might sound selfish, but I kind of want this time to be special for me, but I guess I might have to share it with my SIL. I am excited to share the pregnancy with her, but I'd like to have my space too. I know my mom will also want to come and help, so my house is going to be a mad house....I am already stressing...:dohh:

I gained 1 kilo since the beggining of the pregnancy, and it is I'm sure in my boobs :haha: Doc told me to monitor my weight and weigh every 2 weeks. Nurse weighed me today and she says it is more than perfect at this point.
I do eat a lot more than before I was pregnant, but healthy stuff like fruits and yogurt. I have huge cravings for porridge... I want to eat salty porridge everyday.:dohh:

Oh gosh, can't you just say no to them?:shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

9 weeks! I'm a olive. :happydance:

Running off to teach, will catch up properly later! :flower:


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ladies so much! This is my first baby & I've waited so long. I just never imagined that it would be like this. I'm still staying at my parents. He didn't contact me at all during the day yesterday. He did text me last night just to be mean. I really just can't deal with him right now. He's so busy trying to make me feel like I'm in the wrong & being extremely unreasonable. I just wish there was a way to make him understand my side. I'm to the point of realizing he doesn't want me or our baby in his or his kids lives.

Before I left on Sunday I did mention couples/family counseling to him. His response "You seem to be the one with the problem. I don't see where going to talk to anyone would do any good. But if you need it then you should go, but I'm not". 

I feel lost & without a home. I know that my parents truly love me & their home will always be my home. But it's just not the same. At the moment I'm just tired of holding it together. I just want to fall apart.


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww maybesoon I feel so sad for you. I wish your partner could see what he is doing and the effect he is having on you. My ex left me at 3 Months pregnant with our second baby and alone with our 2 year old so I can feel how hurt you are. I say that you should maybe try one last time to reach out to him. Maybe in a letter you can say how you feel and that you and serious about leaving if he cant respect you. Hopefully the time apart will give you some well deserved peace and rest and give him time to sulk in his man cave. I hope he stops being a dickface soon xxxx


----------



## stmw

maybesoon - I dont think your being unreasonable atall asking for some quiet time - jeeez if you need a nap how are you supposed to sleep with the kids playing on the wii? Hmph if it was my OH I dont know what I would do - im sorry your having to go through this :(

littlespy - ive been spotting brown aswell since I had a massive red bleed a few weeks back so I understand how scary it is :( I think brown is ok though :)

trying to remember other stuff - 

I am really interested in getting a doppler, I think I might hire one Ill have to have a look around!

Im sorry to hear some of you have issues with your mums aswell :( im quite lucky with mine - shes more like my best friend than anything else and she has been an absolute star when Roxy was born and shes so good now aswell, supporting me and the DH every choice we make. 

Anyhow going to check on the Roast Dinner - yummmmm really wanted one today :) 

Hope your all well and not feeling too sicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## maybesoon

I can't thank you ladies enough! Hearing that I'm not being a total unreasonable witch has helped me so much. I thought I was beginning to lose my mind over this. It helps to know that what I am feeling is normal & ok. 

His ex-wife was 24 when she had their daughter so he keeps comparing me at 36 to her. I have tried to explain that although she may not have been exhausted or have violent all day sickness it doesn't mean I'm a big baby for having it. Women are all different as are all pregnancies. I'm not a 24 year old healthy woman who has never had a medical issue. I'm 36, I've had a few surgeries, a miscarriage, I get ovarian cysts all the time & have had surgery to have them removed almost losing my right ovary in the past, I've had the mirena implant for 3 years before he & I got together to help correct the ovarian cysts. So as my doctor stated she expects there to be some minor issues with my pregnancy. Nothing major, but there will be some issues. That's why at 20 weeks I'll be seeing a "high risk" doctor also. He just thinks I'm being a crybaby.

He even read the paperwork she gave me telling me to get 10 hours of sleep at night & a nap right after work or sometime during the day on the weekends. But to him it's all bs.


----------



## stmw

I think comparing you is the worst thing he can possibly do and thats one thing I would slap my OH for if he ever did it. 

If medical advice has been laid out for you with the min amount of sleep etc you do it, if he doesnt want to help then, well, I dont know.

I agree with UKGIRL about the letter, if its actually written down he might read in to it more IYKWIM? xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Aww maybesoon I'm so sorry he's still being a jerk!!!!!! Please take the time to think about what you truly want and what's best for you as your baby to be! Sending you MASSIVE hugs xxx


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon I just don't know what to say. He is not being a husband and father to your baby in any way at the minute. He is acting like a selfish, spoiled, teenager. I'm so cross that you have to put up with this when you should be relaxing and making sure you and baby get through the first tri safely. 

Afm, got home to find that my husbands stuff is seemingly everywhere, the pup has dug up the back garden, which is wet so he is now covered in mud which he has proceeded to rub along our cream walls. I'm so cross! This is not what you want to come home to after a day of teenagers!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and the cat has diarrhoea and has just pooped on the floor. 

Aaaarrrggghh!!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

maybesoon- keep your head up for you and baby.. At this point, little one is all that matters.. for now at least. be strong... :)

Well, pregnancy has gone smooth so far. I do get the occasional nausea, but have yet to actually have MS.. (fx) lol I have been having trouble with taking my prenatals as they are horrid to swallow and make me gag. So I went to target yesterday and bought their generic brand gummy prenatals.. OMGOSH they are like candy! I could munch on them all day. ha so if any of you ladies want another alternative to those horse pills, try those.. Delicious. Only downside, they don't contain iron, but at least thos vit. aren't as bad to take solo. 

On another note, I woke up with this horrible lower back pain. Runs down my left side mostly although i feel it on both. Makes it so difficult to walk. I hope and pray it's nothing serious and that I may have just slept wrong. Have any of you ladies experienced that and if so, how have you dealt with it?


----------



## nimbec

Oh no Doggylover not what u want/need at all grrrrrrrrrr 

I'd dunk puppy in bath and tell oh to sort dinner ;) ! You need to put feet up!! Keep smiling we are almost a 3rd of the way through!! 

Sweetangel my back is terrible but I have a previous injury that I assume is jut playing me up :( but it does sound a little like yours... Fx it goes away for you! Have you tried heat pads? Or gentle massage? My oh isn't co operative on that front but I try and do it myself lol!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon im a healthy 24 year old with 2 kids already and I am shattered and feeling sick on and off... my energy is null lol so Im thinking hes just playing down how bad his ex felt to make you feel bad.. just ignore him hun xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Ewwwww doggylover thats not good at all! Xxx


----------



## stmw

yeah thats true actually - im 23 nearly 24 and I was screwed when 6 weeks and didnt want to move! he shouldnt compare xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Comparing women's pregnancies drives me up the wall! I am 30 with no health issues and I feel dis.gus.ting every single day. It is like being hungover every day. Go to sleep nauseous, wake up nauseous. None of us are being babies, we are growing babies! And Maybesoon your OH should definitely be cutting you some slack since it is HIS BABY you are growing. My OH would not even try some crap like that in a million years. Some days I say to him "OMG time to feel sorry for me now" and he will rhyme off various sympathetic phrases and comfort :haha: Hope your OH gets it together ASAP.


----------



## SweetAngel84

nimbec said:


> Oh no Doggylover not what u want/need at all grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I'd dunk puppy in bath and tell oh to sort dinner ;) ! You need to put feet up!! Keep smiling we are almost a 3rd of the way through!!
> 
> Sweetangel my back is terrible but I have a previous injury that I assume is jut playing me up :( but it does sound a little like yours... Fx it goes away for you! Have you tried heat pads? Or gentle massage? My oh isn't co operative on that front but I try and do it myself lol!!


I haven't had a chance to yet as it just started kicking in on my drive to work. I will though as soon as I get home and see if i can convince my honey to give me a gentle massage. lol I've read its your ligaments stretching to help with your growing uterus and baby. Thankfully I haven't experienced cramping or bleeding so keeping my fx that it's just my body making room for baby. I did buy a thermacare heat pad. hopefully that helps :shrug:


----------



## chig

I am officially stressing out....I have been playing phone tag with my doctor since last Friday on my lab test results. I finally was able to talk to a nurse today who had some information and she told me that I have traces of e. coli in my urine that I have to take antibiotics for and that one of other lab results came back abnormal.....:nope: Now I am still waiting for my doctor to call me to talk about what the abnormal lab result means. I don't even know what to think!!!! I am soooo worried.:cry:


----------



## maybesoon

oh my gosh! That is horrible! I couldn't handle my pups doing something like that right now! Try not to beat your poor pup at the moment! lol.... 

Thank you ladies for all your support. It truly means the world to me!


----------



## DevilsAngel

chig said:


> I am officially stressing out....I have been playing phone tag with my doctor since last Friday on my lab test results. I finally was able to talk to a nurse today who had some information and she told me that I have traces of e. coli in my urine that I have to take antibiotics for and that one of other lab results came back abnormal.....:nope: Now I am still waiting for my doctor to call me to talk about what the abnormal lab result means. I don't even know what to think!!!! I am soooo worried.:cry:

try not to worry, if its still cat and mouse with getting hold of the doc, make an appointment to go see them :)


----------



## kirstabelle

Hi Chig. I hope your doc gets back to you soon about your test result. This must be really frightening, but it could very easily be something very minor and fixable. The things that are minor are more common than the things that are major, so try not to worry until you speak to your doc. Hope all is well!! I am thinking of you!


----------



## ukgirl23

I hope all goes well Chig xx xx


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Maybesoon im a healthy 24 year old with 2 kids already and I am shattered and feeling sick on and off... my energy is null lol so Im thinking hes just playing down how bad his ex felt to make you feel bad.. just ignore him hun xxx

Thank you! He honestly is making me feel like an invalid compared to her! 

So he text me a bit ago asking how long I was staying with my parents & that he doesn't know what's going on. I responded telling him I don't know how long I'm staying with them. That he has made it more than clear that I'm not wanted there. I pointed out how for the last 2 weeks I come home & sit ALONE in the living room while he sits in another room playing on his computer & drinking beer. I go home ALONE while he stays up til all hours of the morning playing on his computer & drinking beer. That when he does finally come to bed (anywhere between 2-4am) he's more interested in cuddling with his damn dog than having anything to do with me.

His response was that on Sunday he got busy with the kids & totally forgot that I was in the bedroom trying to sleep! (ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME??? YOU FORGOT YOU HAVE A PREGNANT WIFE IN THE HOUSE??? AND YOU EXPECT ME TO EVER LEAVE OUR BABY ALONE WITH YOU SO THAT YOU WILL GET BUSY WITH YOUR KIDS & FORGET YOU HAVE ONE ASLEEP IN ANOTHER ROOM & DRIVE OFF SOMEWHERE & LEAVE MY BABY????

He then proceeds to say that everything else can be fixed. He didn't realize that him playing a facebook game was causing problems. (ARE YOU KIDDING ME. IT HAS ONLY BEEN ABOUT 3 WEEKS SINCE YOU PUT PASSWORDS ON YOU PHONE & COMPUTER BECAUSE I FOUND A TEXT TO ONE GIRL & FACEBOOK MESSAGES TO ANOTHER WHERE YOU WERE CONFESSING THAT YOU LOVE & MISS HER. BUT YOU DON'T THINK IT WOULD BOTHER YOUR PREGNANT WIFE THAT YOU ARE ON THE COMPUTER ALL FREAKING NIGHT). 

I'm so ANGRY right now I can't even begin to see straight!


----------



## maybesoon

Chig hope your doc gets back to you! I couldn't imagine if mine didn't get back with me quickly! As hard as it must be try not to over stress about it.


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow maybesoon he sounds selfish and immature and I can not believehe said that to a girl on facebook!!!! I hope he stops this. You deserve so much more than that. Xxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh Maybesoon I would have probably had him out when he told another girl he loved her, you need to stick up for yourself in this one!! Remember you and baby are all that matters! He is just a 'bonus' (if he wises up!) 

Chig sorry you a having to wait, that's horrible :hugs:


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Maybesoon im a healthy 24 year old with 2 kids already and I am shattered and feeling sick on and off... my energy is null lol so Im thinking hes just playing down how bad his ex felt to make you feel bad.. just ignore him hun xxx
> 
> Thank you! He honestly is making me feel like an invalid compared to her!
> 
> So he text me a bit ago asking how long I was staying with my parents & that he doesn't know what's going on. I responded telling him I don't know how long I'm staying with them. That he has made it more than clear that I'm not wanted there. I pointed out how for the last 2 weeks I come home & sit ALONE in the living room while he sits in another room playing on his computer & drinking beer. I go home ALONE while he stays up til all hours of the morning playing on his computer & drinking beer. That when he does finally come to bed (anywhere between 2-4am) he's more interested in cuddling with his damn dog than having anything to do with me.
> 
> His response was that on Sunday he got busy with the kids & totally forgot that I was in the bedroom trying to sleep! (ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME??? YOU FORGOT YOU HAVE A PREGNANT WIFE IN THE HOUSE??? AND YOU EXPECT ME TO EVER LEAVE OUR BABY ALONE WITH YOU SO THAT YOU WILL GET BUSY WITH YOUR KIDS & FORGET YOU HAVE ONE ASLEEP IN ANOTHER ROOM & DRIVE OFF SOMEWHERE & LEAVE MY BABY????
> 
> He then proceeds to say that everything else can be fixed. He didn't realize that him playing a facebook game was causing problems. (ARE YOU KIDDING ME. IT HAS ONLY BEEN ABOUT 3 WEEKS SINCE YOU PUT PASSWORDS ON YOU PHONE & COMPUTER BECAUSE I FOUND A TEXT TO ONE GIRL & FACEBOOK MESSAGES TO ANOTHER WHERE YOU WERE CONFESSING THAT YOU LOVE & MISS HER. BUT YOU DON'T THINK IT WOULD BOTHER YOUR PREGNANT WIFE THAT YOU ARE ON THE COMPUTER ALL FREAKING NIGHT).
> 
> I'm so ANGRY right now I can't even begin to see straight!Click to expand...



Very frustrating... But you have to admit, at least he is reaching out! I do believe that he IS that clueless! Mine is the same way! Things that should go without saying, I have to write out to him (usually multiple times). Hang in there. I would write a list of all the things that need to change and let him work with that. This way you always have a solid piece of evidence, that you can refere to. Plus, I find that men working better then they have items to follow lol. 

As for talking to some girl of FB and then setting up a password when being caught...ugh... totally unacceptable, if your Pregnant or not!


----------



## Mommabrown

DevilsAngel said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> I am officially stressing out....I have been playing phone tag with my doctor since last Friday on my lab test results. I finally was able to talk to a nurse today who had some information and she told me that I have traces of e. coli in my urine that I have to take antibiotics for and that one of other lab results came back abnormal.....:nope: Now I am still waiting for my doctor to call me to talk about what the abnormal lab result means. I don't even know what to think!!!! I am soooo worried.:cry:
> 
> try not to worry, if its still cat and mouse with getting hold of the doc, make an appointment to go see them :)Click to expand...

We have e.Coli as norma flora in our intestinal track it is probably from that which is how alto of women get UTIs. And sometimes machines make errors too and the may just need to rerun the labs. Try and not worry to much hun. I hope you get a hold of doctor soon so it can ease your mind.


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon omg!!!! What an arse!!! I would ask him what te hell he has to hide and demand to see his fb account - if nothing to hide he will show you... I did this with my ex he refused and the same night I found him on an Internet dating site - wed been together 8yrs!!! So you need to know if you can trust him to make your judgement. I really hope he is just being a stupid man and wizes up quick smart!!! ((hugs))

Chig hope all is ok!


----------



## elohcin

Sorry I keep "doppler talking", but once again, I am always just so amazed at how one can go for weeks without hearing the heartbeat, and then BAM, the very next day you pick it up immediately and can find it every time from there on out. So incredible how each day is so much progress during pregnancy.


----------



## elohcin

Do we have any other homebirthing mamas here? How about- although I highly doubt it but would be thrilled to be proven wrong- any other unassisted birthers??

You all already know I cannot wait to go through labor and birth again. It is the most exciting part of this whole journey for me. Such an awesome pain. :) It's looking like we may be able to go unassisted again and that thrills me!!!!


----------



## lily28

maybesoon said:


> Thank you! He honestly is making me feel like an invalid compared to her!
> 
> So he text me a bit ago asking how long I was staying with my parents & that he doesn't know what's going on. I responded telling him I don't know how long I'm staying with them. That he has made it more than clear that I'm not wanted there. I pointed out how for the last 2 weeks I come home & sit ALONE in the living room while he sits in another room playing on his computer & drinking beer. I go home ALONE while he stays up til all hours of the morning playing on his computer & drinking beer. That when he does finally come to bed (anywhere between 2-4am) he's more interested in cuddling with his damn dog than having anything to do with me.
> 
> His response was that on Sunday he got busy with the kids & totally forgot that I was in the bedroom trying to sleep! (ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME??? YOU FORGOT YOU HAVE A PREGNANT WIFE IN THE HOUSE??? AND YOU EXPECT ME TO EVER LEAVE OUR BABY ALONE WITH YOU SO THAT YOU WILL GET BUSY WITH YOUR KIDS & FORGET YOU HAVE ONE ASLEEP IN ANOTHER ROOM & DRIVE OFF SOMEWHERE & LEAVE MY BABY????
> 
> He then proceeds to say that everything else can be fixed. He didn't realize that him playing a facebook game was causing problems. (ARE YOU KIDDING ME. IT HAS ONLY BEEN ABOUT 3 WEEKS SINCE YOU PUT PASSWORDS ON YOU PHONE & COMPUTER BECAUSE I FOUND A TEXT TO ONE GIRL & FACEBOOK MESSAGES TO ANOTHER WHERE YOU WERE CONFESSING THAT YOU LOVE & MISS HER. BUT YOU DON'T THINK IT WOULD BOTHER YOUR PREGNANT WIFE THAT YOU ARE ON THE COMPUTER ALL FREAKING NIGHT).
> 
> I'm so ANGRY right now I can't even begin to see straight!


Each pregnancy is different, it is blow below the belt making comments about his ex having a smooth pregnancy and you having a rough one. He is an idiot.

Worse than idiot in fact, what's up with the texts and the face book??? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: He needs a good telling off. Very irresponsible of him.

Stay strong hun, it is your obligation to yourself and the baby.:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

What a way to start the morning...dry heaving out the back door. I actually thought as I came downstairs "huh I don't feel too bad today, and the smell of the kitchen hasn't been bothering me at all!"

Oh how foolish.


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh dear doggylover thats not good at all! Hang in there only a few weeks left until the lovely second tri where we start to feel normal again lol xxx


----------



## lily28

doggylover , so sorry you suffer like that...

Just got back from the diagnostics center after extensive (second round of) test and I'm UTI free!!! Yay! I was soooo scared I have a UTI, I 've been through lots of suffering with a pyelonephritis that kept me in the hospital for a long time and almost lost a kidney, my then doc told me "never get a UTI again or else you are in danger of losing that kidney"... *Thank you cranberry juice for protecting me!* I need to celebrate!!!

Good news about my mom too...
The down fall before the good news:
She came over yesterday and started busting balls about arranging how we should move the furniture and what kind of cot I'm buying etc. I told her I 'm not getting a cot for the baby as we will co sleep as long as I'm breastfeeding, and that would be from minimum 6 months to maximum 1 year, in which time we might even move to a bigger place so the kid will have its own room. Until then no fancy furniture buying. A co sleeper bassinet will be sufficient.
She (of course) freaked out and told me that co sleeping is disgusting and unhygienic. All the while I'm thinking that millions of parents co sleep and they are not having hygienic problems of any kind... Anyways I tell her what are you gonna do, be the 24h cop who regulates our sleeping behavior here? It is up to me and no one else, sorry for being so freaked out, but there is nothing you can do about it. I would love a fancy house with a big nursery, but this is not a the case in this apartment, we have very little space for now and we have to make the best of it. She started saying we should set up a nursery in the living room which is roomy but too far away from my bedroom, absolutely inconvenient for mothers and babies. She finally shut up about it and sked what can she buy me then? and I gave her a catalog from Chicco and jotted the BF items I need, pillow, pump etc. She made a sour face and said she doesn't want to buy those ugly disgusting things. Well I told her they are necessary and this is what I need the most, it is up to her to buy them if she is refusing I have nothing more to ask. So she complied and said the pillow is very cute.
https://www3.bebitus.com/12246-1838-thickbox/cojin-de-lactancia-boppy-chicco-funda-algodon-ringto.jpg
I think she liked the cute pictures of the baby sitting on the pillow...

Honestly my mom is outrageous. But at least she agreed to help out, my way, not her imaginary way....

And check out my ticker guys! Tomorrow I'm officially 10 weeks!!! sooo excited! I can't believe I've made it to the 10th week! Only 30 more to go (give or take).


----------



## ukgirl23

I've just heard the most sickening thing on the school run... there is a lady who lives near my mum in the same flats as her friend and apparently this woman who lives there came home last night steaming off her head and murdered her 6 month old baby boy. I wanted to cry when she told me, they walk past the house in the morning on the school run and saw the ambulance and police cars, apparently the woman hadn't called the emergency services until this morning. My mums friend and all the other people who live in the block have to be investigated to find out if anyone knows what happened. I remember my own son at 6 months old, he was a happy gorgeous little boy and I could not imagine ever being able to hurt him. Some people in this world are actually evil monsters. I wish I knew who she was I would go there right now and kill her myself. 


Lily - I co-slept with both of my babies, it was much safer in my oppinion because when it was too hot I could lower the blankets and when it was too cold I could put more on us, babies are terrible at regulating heat so this was a good way for me to know if baby was too hot or too cold, also my babies slept much better next to me and who doesn't love a midnight cuddle with the one you love most in the world? I breast fed in my bed and as long as you put a plastic lined sheet under the sheet and some muslin clothes to catch any leaks then the bed stays clean. Just be careful not to fall asleep when you breast feed as it can make you extremely sleepy and if baby chokes they make no sound. My daughter was sat right in front of me drinking water one day and turned red in her face that was the only way I knew she was choking, she didnt wheeze or cough or move it was frighting. And always make sure you put a pillow next to the edge so the baby cant roll off. Babies roll sooner on soft surfaces like beds because they know it wont hurt when they roll over. I totally recommend co-sleeping I loved it! 

I probably wont be able to co-sleep with this baby, because OH is built like a brick shit house and although he sleeps still he rolls very fast and suddenly in the night and I don't think it would be safe for baby to be crushed by him! fat git! lol.. 

Your mum probably feels that it;s her baby having a baby so she wants to make sure you get everything you need and get it right but she doesn't understand that she's interfering rather than helping, She is meaning well but coming off the wrong way. Hopefully she will calm down before baby comes :) x


----------



## doggylover

Lily so glad you are UTI free! 

And that's good that your mom is starting to make some moves in the right direction. She wasprobably shocked that you stood up to her, but absolutely you should have done! This is your baby, your way, and if she doesn't like that well...that's just tough. Now you have 30 more weeks to get her to come round to your way entirely...baby steps!!!

And that pillow with those cuties does look very appealing!!! Made me want one (even though my SIL has a cow print one I'll be using!)


----------



## nimbec

Yey Lilly for getting rid of UTI Whoo hoo :) 

Ukgirl that is truly horrifying I'm so sorry it's awfull poor innocent little boy what a callas cold woman hope she gets what she deserves!

Elocin I love my Doppler too it's amazing to hear little bean!!! Due to my pacemaker ad my first im consultant led so I have to be in hospital for birth - plus I have no idea what to expect really but I totally admire you for having a home birth!!! Does unassisted mean no midwife? 

Doggylover so sorry you feel rough I know the feeling all too well. Fx it passes soon and it doesn't interrupt your day too much! 

I'm ok today odd wave of nausea but generally ok which makes me very happy as Wednesday's are my bonkers day!! 

Hope everyone is ok and has a good day!


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> I've just heard the most sickening thing on the school run... there is a lady who lives near my mum in the same flats as her friend and apparently this woman who lives there came home last night steaming off her head and murdered her 6 month old baby boy.
> 
> 
> Lily - I co-slept with both of my babies
> 
> I breast fed in my bed and as long as you put a plastic lined sheet under the sheet and some muslin clothes to catch any leaks then the bed stays clean.
> 
> Hopefully she will calm down before baby comes :) x

Oh gosh what news to hear this morning, unbelievable... I guess you have no clue right now, but was she suffering from mental disease? I will sound harsh now, but not everyone should have children, children are not mood enhancers, don't fix our relationships or make us more special. Society has given the wrong message about kids I think, that you will instantly feel a motherly love beyond any expectation and feel happy and content (yeah right say that to the thousands of women with pp depression). Or that it will bring a family together and make your OH love you more. Or that everyone will immediately love you if you hold a baby. So NOT true. Parenting is difficult and big challenge. People with severe problems should think about it very well before starting having kids. 

Thanks for all the co sleeping advice, really appreciate it, everything I learn is invaluable!:hugs:

She actually meant that *we are dirty and old*, and it is not healthy for a baby to sleep with dirty old parents who fart while they sleep.:dohh:

She is menopausal and has a lot of irrational behavior right now, IDK if she will come to her senses but I can only hope.



doggylover said:


> Lily so glad you are UTI free!
> 
> And that's good that your mom is starting to make some moves in the right direction. She wasprobably shocked that you stood up to her, but absolutely you should have done! This is your baby, your way, and if she doesn't like that well...that's just tough. Now you have 30 more weeks to get her to come round to your way entirely...baby steps!!!
> 
> And that pillow with those cuties does look very appealing!!! Made me want one (even though my SIL has a cow print one I'll be using!)

Heheee! I'm super happy about the uti free results!:happydance: Thanks!

The pillow is freakin awesome, the cutest I've seen. IDK the price in your area, but I think here is around 40 euro, this is why I asked for it beforehand.:winkwink: I think in ebay there are cheaper ones, but I want something brand new!:blush:


nimbec said:


> Yey Lilly for getting rid of UTI Whoo hoo :)
> 
> I'm ok today odd wave of nausea but generally ok which makes me very happy as Wednesday's are my bonkers day!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and has a good day!

Whoohoo! Thanks!

Hope the nausea stays low, and hope you have a great day too!


----------



## kealz194

Uk girl that is disgusting, that poor baby! Keep us updated! Lilly glad ur uti free! I co slept with my dd for the 1st year of her life, I did try to put her in her cot but she was having none of it! Only recently has she started sleeping in her own room! But it's still touch and go, sometimes she is really good and sleeps the night in her cot, other nights she won't... And the way I'm feeling now, I need space in bed and unbroken sleep. I can't sleep comfortably with her in bed with us! Safe to say I will not be co sleeping this time round! Won't be any space with dd in bed with us lol! Afm I'm feeling very rough, I've caught a cold from oh and dd so I'm on the sofa feeling sorry for myself with ms too so not fun! Gonna pop to the shops in a bit to pick up some biscuits and honey and lemon! Hopefully that will make me feel better! Hope every one is ok xx


----------



## kealz194

Ooh yay I'm a prune today! X


----------



## liams_mom

DH and I are headed off for our belated honeymoon holiday tonight at 3AM EST..LoL We have to be at the airport at 5ish AM to board our 7AM flight. What a mess, but I'm up most of the night anyhow so what's a bit of moving around. I'm excited, glad its my first trimester and traveling is encouraged now, except for the random bouts of nausea. bleh! We are going to San Francisco, CA and I am going to miss my little boy so much! 6 days we will be gone and I'm sure I will have fun, but thinking about a day without Liam is already making me tear up. Hormones right? :blush: I'm fortunate in that I have one of the mothers that is great and loves him so much and takes any chance she can get to hang out with him and do fun stuff, so I know he'll be in good hands. We'll have FaceTime on our iPhones so we should be able to call him every day and see in on one another. Oh wow. Its just becoming so real now. I probably won't be around for the next 6 or 7 days so I'll have a ton of reading to catch up on, but be safe mommies! Keep your chins up and face your futures as the mother's of the next generation. :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay for the prune! 

Liamsmum... have fun on holiday!

Has anyone else got their appetite back? Im worried. im 10 weeks and eating like a horse when last week I could barely finish a sandwhich :/


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun I'm the same been Ill from 5 wks and from yesterday I'm able to eat still picky about wot I want but back to wanting food think it eases at 10wks Hun. X


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you Im glad to know im not the only one. its reassuring xx


----------



## lily28

elohcin said:


> Do we have any other homebirthing mamas here? How about- although I highly doubt it but would be thrilled to be proven wrong- any other unassisted birthers??
> 
> You all already know I cannot wait to go through labor and birth again. It is the most exciting part of this whole journey for me. Such an awesome pain. :) It's looking like we may be able to go unassisted again and that thrills me!!!!

I sooo wanted to give birth at home with a midwife, and DH was supportive of it. A close friend had her 1st baby last spring in her apt and she was very happy. BUT it is very expensive to go that way, the insurance doesn't cover the expenses and it ended up being twice the money it is for a fancy private clinic. So I will aim for natural birth at the hospital without drugs, limited monitoring, and try to get back home asap. One good thing is that the hospital is ok with that plan, and they increasingly encourage it. Plus I will have my baby with me the whole time. it is the best I could do at this time and I will not complain.:shrug:


----------



## lily28

*kealz194* get well soon hun! Congrats on the prune!!!


*liams_mom* aaaw so cute you already miss your little guy! Don't worry I bet he will be so spoiled the following days, try to enjoy your honeymoon and relax!

*ukgirl23* yes I'm pretty hungry today, had porridge for breakfast (a lot) and just now I had a big bowl of spaghetti... Now I feel indigestion but in an hour I'll be hungry again bleeehh!


----------



## RomaTomato

lily28 said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Do we have any other homebirthing mamas here? How about- although I highly doubt it but would be thrilled to be proven wrong- any other unassisted birthers??
> 
> You all already know I cannot wait to go through labor and birth again. It is the most exciting part of this whole journey for me. Such an awesome pain. :) It's looking like we may be able to go unassisted again and that thrills me!!!!
> 
> I sooo wanted to give birth at home with a midwife, and DH was supportive of it. A close friend had her 1st baby last spring in her apt and she was very happy. BUT it is very expensive to go that way, the insurance doesn't cover the expenses and it ended up being twice the money it is for a fancy private clinic. So I will aim for natural birth at the hospital without drugs, limited monitoring, and try to get back home asap. One good thing is that the hospital is ok with that plan, and they increasingly encourage it. Plus I will have my baby with me the whole time. it is the best I could do at this time and I will not complain.:shrug:Click to expand...


This is exactly the birth I desire! Maybe the next one will be a home birth, definitely not unassisted tho! :).


----------



## ukgirl23

I like the idea of a quiet hospital birth. I had a lot of help the past two times but I felt like the midwifes I had were mostly almost as if they werent there even when they were in the room. 



well it turns out that the lady who killed her baby was drunk and rolled on him and killed him that way. But the worst thing is I know the lady. We used to be friends when we were younger. Its so sad.


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> What a way to start the morning...dry heaving out the back door. I actually thought as I came downstairs "huh I don't feel too bad today, and the smell of the kitchen hasn't been bothering me at all!"
> 
> Oh how foolish.

Ugh! That's just not a good way to start the day! Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## chig

Well, I never got a phone call back from my doctor because she was in labor and delivery yesterday, but the nurse did call me back after listening to my panicked message I left on her phone.

It turns out I have UTI, which I will be taking antibiotics for and the "abnormal" lab result was for the hemoglobin test, which means that I have low iron. I need to up my iron levels. Thank goodness it wasn't anything too serious, but I was still very worried.:wacko:

ukgirl - I am in my 9th week right now and I can't seem to eat too much yet. I was craving tacos yesterday and then only ended up eating two of them. I checked my weight this morning and it turns out that I lost half a pound....what the heck is going on....Shouldn't I be gaining weight?:shrug:


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> I've just heard the most sickening thing on the school run... there is a lady who lives near my mum in the same flats as her friend and apparently this woman who lives there came home last night steaming off her head and murdered her 6 month old baby boy. I wanted to cry when she told me, they walk past the house in the morning on the school run and saw the ambulance and police cars, apparently the woman hadn't called the emergency services until this morning. My mums friend and all the other people who live in the block have to be investigated to find out if anyone knows what happened. I remember my own son at 6 months old, he was a happy gorgeous little boy and I could not imagine ever being able to hurt him. Some people in this world are actually evil monsters. I wish I knew who she was I would go there right now and kill her myself.
> 
> 
> Lily - I co-slept with both of my babies, it was much safer in my oppinion because when it was too hot I could lower the blankets and when it was too cold I could put more on us, babies are terrible at regulating heat so this was a good way for me to know if baby was too hot or too cold, also my babies slept much better next to me and who doesn't love a midnight cuddle with the one you love most in the world? I breast fed in my bed and as long as you put a plastic lined sheet under the sheet and some muslin clothes to catch any leaks then the bed stays clean. Just be careful not to fall asleep when you breast feed as it can make you extremely sleepy and if baby chokes they make no sound. My daughter was sat right in front of me drinking water one day and turned red in her face that was the only way I knew she was choking, she didnt wheeze or cough or move it was frighting. And always make sure you put a pillow next to the edge so the baby cant roll off. Babies roll sooner on soft surfaces like beds because they know it wont hurt when they roll over. I totally recommend co-sleeping I loved it!
> 
> I probably wont be able to co-sleep with this baby, because OH is built like a brick shit house and although he sleeps still he rolls very fast and suddenly in the night and I don't think it would be safe for baby to be crushed by him! fat git! lol..
> 
> Your mum probably feels that it;s her baby having a baby so she wants to make sure you get everything you need and get it right but she doesn't understand that she's interfering rather than helping, She is meaning well but coming off the wrong way. Hopefully she will calm down before baby comes :) x

Oh MY! That is horrible news. How sad. It never ceases to amaze me how things like this can happen. We had a local woman with 3 kids from 6mths to 3 years. Her husband is in the military & overseas. They found the 6mth old dehydrated to death, the other 2 were air flown to a childrens hospital & were in intensive care for 2 weeks. It's just so very sad such things happen.


----------



## Sparklegirl

just letting you know my due date is the 24th April


----------



## maybesoon

chig said:


> Well, I never got a phone call back from my doctor because she was in labor and delivery yesterday, but the nurse did call me back after listening to my panicked message I left on her phone.
> 
> It turns out I have UTI, which I will be taking antibiotics for and the "abnormal" lab result was for the hemoglobin test, which means that I have low iron. I need to up my iron levels. Thank goodness it wasn't anything too serious, but I was still very worried.:wacko:
> 
> ukgirl - I am in my 9th week right now and I can't seem to eat too much yet. I was craving tacos yesterday and then only ended up eating two of them. I checked my weight this morning and it turns out that I lost half a pound....what the heck is going on....Shouldn't I be gaining weight?:shrug:

chig, glad to hear little bean is ok! Sorry about the UTI that's never fun! I also have low iron, but I have my entire life. 

My appetite is the same. I get hungry but then can't eat 1/4 of what my eyes think I can. I haven't gained a pound. But my OB/GYN told me last week that it was pretty normal to lose a pound or two in the first trimester if you have all day sickness and if you gain any it should only be about a pound. So I think we are right on the money with it. She stated her main concern wasn't weight gain at this point but to make sure I was drinking plenty of fluids so I don't dehydrate from being sick. So that has eased my mind a lot.

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## LittleSpy

elohcin -- I want a hospital birth, which is good because it's all my insurance will cover. :wacko: I will labor at home as long as I wish and then go to the hospital. I'm hoping to avoid induction this time mainly because I want to labor some at home but apparently my babies don't like the idea of being born, so I guess I'll have to just see what happens. :haha: My labor/delivery with Maisie was very smooth. There was very little intervention from nurses or doctors. We went hours at a time without anyone coming into my labor room. That was totally fine with me. Then when my daughter was born, I knew we were both in awesome medical hands which is exactly where _I'm _comfortable being in that situation. :flower:

ukgirl -- That's just awful. :nope: Every time I hear something like that I just have to run and hug my daughter. I was diagnosed with severe PPD but never EVER would I have actually done anything to hurt her. :nope: A girl I went to high school with just had her 9 month old released from the hospital on Monday. The baby's father shook her. Violently. She wasn't expected to make it at all. She's been in the hospital for a month and will have to have nurse care at home but it's amazing she's even still alive and has been making such progress. Doctors initially said she'd never be able to do anything more than what she was already doing at 8 months, if that. In just a month she's regained most of what she was able to do (sit up, she's starting to drink from a bottle, etc). She still has a long road of recovery and at least a couple more surgeries in her future but is doing better than anyone imagined.I just can't even imagine. Like, when I first heard the news, _I_ wanted to_ kill _the baby's father. Wasn't even my baby. I've never even met the baby. It just brings out a hardcore mama-bear in me I never even knew existed. And it makes me want to love on my babies even more than I already do. 

I had a baby girl dream last night! Crazy fast labor and unexpected (unassisted) home birth. :haha: That part is unrealistic for me given my history but it all felt so real. My other dreams have been boy dreams so now I'm starting to migrate from thinking I'm having a boy to thinking I may be baking another little girly. Don't care either way. Just have to know! 4 weeks 1 day to go. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy that is terrible! I had severe pdd with my dd too and went on antidepressants for a few weeks but I could not ever hurt my baby. I have raised 2 completely alone in another country too with little to no help. I had times where I was bubbling up with anger and frustration but I used to give myself tine outs and sort my head out for five minutes remember its a baby and has no defense and go back in there and attempt to calm them down again.


----------



## ukgirl23

Chig.. that is normal dont worry your weight will pick up in the next two trimesters :) xx


----------



## elohcin

From the sounds of it though, birthing at a hospital in the US is much different from the UK or other parts of the world. At least the majority of US hospitals. It's all about liability here. I feel like I'd have to fight for everything that is important to me (and the other way around). I don't want monitoring during labor, don't want to be restricted, don't want people bothering me, don't want baby bathed immediately, don't want the cord cut until it's limp, don't want most testing done on my baby, don't want baby taken away from my room EVER, don't want to stay for a full 24+ hours (unless absolutely necessary, obviously), etc. And for goodness sake, denying all that here even puts me at the risk of a nurse calling CPS "out of concern." It's happened! (not to me, but to enough others that it scares me!) It's so ridiculous. 



lily28 said:


> She came over yesterday and started busting balls about arranging how we should move the furniture and what kind of cot I'm buying etc. I told her I 'm not getting a cot for the baby as we will co sleep as long as I'm breastfeeding, and that would be from minimum 6 months to maximum 1 year, in which time we might even move to a bigger place so the kid will have its own room. Until then no fancy furniture buying. A co sleeper bassinet will be sufficient.
> She (of course) freaked out and told me that co sleeping is disgusting and unhygienic. All the while I'm thinking that millions of parents co sleep and they are not having hygienic problems of any kind... Anyways I tell her what are you gonna do, be the 24h cop who regulates our sleeping behavior here? It is up to me and no one else, sorry for being so freaked out, but there is nothing you can do about it. I would love a fancy house with a big nursery, but this is not a the case in this apartment, we have very little space for now and we have to make the best of it. She started saying we should set up a nursery in the living room which is roomy but too far away from my bedroom, absolutely inconvenient for mothers and babies. She finally shut up about it and sked what can she buy me then? and I gave her a catalog from Chicco and jotted the BF items I need, pillow, pump etc. She made a sour face and said she doesn't want to buy those ugly disgusting things. Well I told her they are necessary and this is what I need the most, it is up to her to buy them if she is refusing I have nothing more to ask. So she complied and said the pillow is very cute.
> https://www3.bebitus.com/12246-1838-thickbox/cojin-de-lactancia-boppy-chicco-funda-algodon-ringto.jpg
> I think she liked the cute pictures of the baby sitting on the pillow...

Oh my, how is co-sleeping unhygienic?!! That's silly. We've done it with all of our kids for the first year or two of their life. What a crazy argument against it...I've heard a lot of them, but never that one!


----------



## elohcin

LittleSpy said:


> elohcin -- I want a hospital birth, which is good because it's all my insurance will cover. :wacko: I will labor at home as long as I wish and then go to the hospital. I'm hoping to avoid induction this time mainly because I want to labor some at home but apparently my babies don't like the idea of being born, so I guess I'll have to just see what happens. :haha: My labor/delivery with Maisie was very smooth. There was very little intervention from nurses or doctors. We went hours at a time without anyone coming into my labor room. That was totally fine with me. Then when my daughter was born, I knew we were both in awesome medical hands which is exactly where _I'm _comfortable being in that situation. :flower:

Yes, my insurance only covers hospital births too. In my state it only covers homebirth with a CNM, but CNM's CAN'T do homebirths here. So stupid! We didn't have any care provider costs for my UP, but with my 2nd pregnancy where I had some midwife prenatal care, we found a wonderful DEM and she was only $1500 total (though only $500 for us and our situation), which is less than we'd pay for an insurance-covered hospital birth. 

I live in a pretty rural area, too, so hospital selection is very slim. We have ONE here, a tiny one 30 minutes away, and several bigger ones over an hour away. I could probably find a decent birthing experience at one of the bigger ones, but the idea of driving that long in a car during labor is completely unappealing to me, you know? That and I don't want to get there too soon, but my labors have been interesting and either really quick or longer, so I feel like I'd run the chance of having the baby at home or in the car anyway just from waiting, and THEN I'd have no desire to go in. LOL

But like you mentioned, it's all about where mama is comfortable. Lots of people are more comfortable in a controlled, medical setting, and that is what is important....that you feel comfortable. Labor is safest and most successful when mama is comfortable. I am just one who isn't comfortable at ALL in a hospital so I know it's important for me to have an out-of-hospital birth if everything looks good.


----------



## chig

Thank you maybesoon and ukgirl! I feel better knowing that information. I was thinking to myself that I am 2 months pregnant and it doesn't even look like I am pregnant at all. I can't wait to show off my bump!:blush:

Littlespy - I too just had a dream two nights ago about whether I was having a boy or a girl. In my dream, my husband surprised me by decorating the nursery with a boy theme to tell me we were having a boy! My response was "how do you even know it's a boy?" and then I don't remember what happened after that...:haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I didnt get a bump with my first baby until I was about 5 months gone... i only put on a tiny amount of weight. dont worry chig as long as you eat and stay healthy all will be fine xxx


----------



## n_gods_hands

ukgirl that is aweful it made me want to cry just reading your post. Some people in this world really have no buisness with children. yha with my first daughter I breast feed and had her in the bed with me, I actually kicked my oh out of the bed then because he, too, rolls all over the place. The best part was that he did not mind and with this one I doubt he will mind again because now we have our guest bedroom finished downstairs, its like a whole nother section of the house so he wont be sleeping on the couch. lol

so I just got back from my 8weeks 2 day doc appointment and my little on is doing fantastic the doc said. got to see and hear such a wonderful heart beat measuring at 173 bpm. the doc said everything was going great right now. He also supprised my and oh because he said that there is still only one the other one never grew. ummm I was thinking to myself I did not even know there was going to be a possiblilty of there being two. Anyway he said that there was one. wow wouldnt that have been a suprise, my dad was actually a twin and they run on oh's side of the family to. But only one for little one for now. the doc actually prescribed me some anti nausea medicine because I have been so sick, not vomiting just sick to my stomach to the point I cant eat. Taking a bit of something of taking a sip of something feels like pulling teeth. It is horrible, he told me it is suppose to start tappering down around week 9 so hopefully it will. I'm not sure about taking precription meds of anykind safe or not while my little bean is still developing. What do you guys think of anti-naseau medicine. 

What scared me was that my mom told me that back in the day, in my maw maws time the nausea medicine they were giving women made the babies born without limbs. I am sure they have done studies and more research on all of that stuff but still freaked out now. 

I attatched my us pics 8weeks 2 days..
 



Attached Files:







AMBA0002.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5









AMBA0006.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## doggylover

Oh my ukgirl that's awful news!!!! So horrendous, and sad.

I feel really bad, I am eating such a bad diet at the minute. Well, technically I am eating as normal - healthy breakfast lunch and dinner, at least 5 portions of fruit a day (not so good with the veg mind you) but at the minute I am supplementing with loads of crisps and sweets (or chips and candy!) I feel so guilty every time I eat something bad because I know I shouldn't, but I've always had a really sweet tooth and at the minute they are some of the only things I want, and crisps really help settle my stomach.

Am I being an awful pregnant lady??


----------



## lily28

*chig* don't worry about the weight at all. It is normal not to gain, or even lose a little in the first tri especially if you have nausea. My best friend was losing weight all the way into her 2nd tri and then she stopped and gained a little bit in the 3rd, she has a beautiful healthy baby daughter.

I thought I had gained 1 kilo, but after I went to the bathroom today (severe constipation didn't go for days) I lost it. It was all poop it seems. Now my tummy is flat again.

About the guy that shook the baby hard and the baby was injured: I 've seen a neighbor doing this to his baby girl a few years back. He was a very stupid guy, he had a son toddler at the time and a new born girl. When he was coming back from work he was taking the baby girl from the little moses basket (I could see their back yard) while sleeping and he would shake her hard until she cried. His wife and his MIL wouldn't say anything. His wife also worked all day, and she wouldn't give the time of the day to the kids. It was grandmother who was taking care of them. I was ready to call child services when he lost his job and they had to move out. IDK what happened to the little girl, I hope she is alright. This man was a horrible father and if I was a little braver I would call the police and he would be in prison now... He was a weird guy, he was doing very peculiar creepy stuff, never liked him...


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh lily that is awful!

I have a very bad temper, I will admit. But I don't think I would ever get so angry/upset with a little, helpless baby that I did that. Hopefully.

Ngodshands, great news about your scan, and great pics! Bit of a shock about a potential second I'm sure! But just one nice healthy bean is plenty!


----------



## maybesoon

Ngodshands LOVE the scan pics! Great New!!! Isn't it wonderful getting to hear the little heart beating so fast. I can't wait til I get to go back & can hear it again! 

Congrats!


----------



## n_gods_hands

maybesoon said:


> Ngodshands LOVE the scan pics! Great New!!! Isn't it wonderful getting to hear the little heart beating so fast. I can't wait til I get to go back & can hear it again!
> 
> Congrats!

yes it is, my oh went with me and I think he was more amazed then I was. He said it make it so much more reality getting to see and hear the heart beat. It was so beautiful. With our little girl we did not get to do an ultrasound until 13. I had a little spotting at the begining with her so I went to the er and got to see the heart beat with our little girl and he had to wait until 13 weeks. He was in amazement.


----------



## maybesoon

That's awesome! Glad he got to be there with you & enjoy the moment! It's truly a very special moment.


----------



## LittleSpy

elohcin said:


> From the sounds of it though, birthing at a hospital in the US is much different from the UK or other parts of the world. At least the majority of US hospitals. It's all about liability here. I feel like I'd have to fight for everything that is important to me (and the other way around). I don't want monitoring during labor, don't want to be restricted, don't want people bothering me, don't want baby bathed immediately, don't want the cord cut until it's limp, don't want most testing done on my baby, don't want baby taken away from my room EVER, don't want to stay for a full 24+ hours (unless absolutely necessary, obviously), etc. And for goodness sake, denying all that here even puts me at the risk of a nurse calling CPS "out of concern." It's happened! (not to me, but to enough others that it scares me!) It's so ridiculous.

Apparently it varies widely from doctor to doctor and hospital to hosptial in the US, too. I live in a VERY conservative state and I simply chose our doctors/hospital/pediatrician based on location (we interviewed the ped first but it went so well we went with her). Everyone has complied with all of our requests for me, the birth, and the baby. And yes, we had/have requests that are outside of the norm, especially around here. We never even had anyone question us (other than "Why do you want to do that?" and then responded positively once we told them why; generally scientific reaons; I think they just wanted to see if we had actually researched it ourselves or something. I don't know for sure but it never bothered me for them to ask). Like you said, you can probably find a hospital/doctor/mw to suit you but if you're more comfortable going a different route, it's entirely your (and OH's) decision. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Oh my ukgirl that's awful news!!!! So horrendous, and sad.
> 
> I feel really bad, I am eating such a bad diet at the minute. Well, technically I am eating as normal - healthy breakfast lunch and dinner, at least 5 portions of fruit a day (not so good with the veg mind you) but at the minute I am supplementing with loads of crisps and sweets (or chips and candy!) I feel so guilty every time I eat something bad because I know I shouldn't, but I've always had a really sweet tooth and at the minute they are some of the only things I want, and crisps really help settle my stomach.
> 
> Am I being an awful pregnant lady??

Absolutely not!

I try my best to eat pretty healthy but sometimes cravings just take hold and get the best of me. I'm really surprised I've only gained a pound! I, too, have eaten way more than my fair share of chips/crisps. Not so much on the candy/sweets (which is unusual for me), but ice cream was a really big hit until 7 weeks or so. :haha: Just do the best you can. :thumbup:


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover... I think you are just fine! As my doctor told me..... At this point with nausea & all, eat what you can eat. Don't stress about making sure you are hitting all the goals set forth. If you are craving something you are doing it for a reason & go ahead & indulge, just don't go crazy with it.


----------



## kirstabelle

n_gods_hands said:


> It is horrible, he told me it is suppose to start tappering down around week 9 so hopefully it will.

Uh... if someone could send this memo into my belly I would appreciate it since I am 12 weeks tomorrow and still feeling sick! Cute ultrasounds pics! We are going for our nuchal translucency test on Friday. Cannot wait to see the kid again!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies. I had a major panic today because I had some lucozade, crisps, sweets and half a bar of chocolate as well as my regular stuff! :blush: that's a bad day even for me!

I haven't gained any weight though which is weird. If I ate like this normally I would have gained pounds by now. No idea what's going on there - it's lulling me into a false sense of security though!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome sparklegirl! Gosh so much to read this evening!! 

I'm also not eating healthily at all but as others have said docs say just eat what you fancy and don't worry! Hmmm I seem to be loving baked beans & poached eggs then anything sweet!!! Oopps think I may have gained a few pounds already - but worried but Im still not overweight so trying not to think about it and when I can exercise in 2nd tri I'm sure I'll feel much better! 

Hope everyone has had a good day!! 

Ooooh ingots hands congrats on scan!!!! 
So sorry if I've missed anything important!


----------



## nimbec

Make the most of it Doggylover! Guilt free eating ;) at least for another week or so!


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Ladies, hope you're all well!! Finally had my midwife appointment. Still waiting for a scan date. I still havent been able to see peewee! :( 

I am going to call tomorrow and see if they have a date for me xx


----------



## nimbec

Yey teamo definately call them if you make your self known they may do it quicker hehe! 

Ladies I've just realised we are the oldest in first tri now - there are June babies on the cards and the march lot are all in 2nd tri :) :) :) 

Hope you are all enjoying your evenings!


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Yey teamo definately call them if you make your self known they may do it quicker hehe!
> 
> Ladies I've just realised we are the oldest in first tri now - there are June babies on the cards and the march lot are all in 2nd tri :) :) :)
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your evenings!


Yay for end of 1st trimester :happydance:


----------



## elohcin

I'm so ready to hit 13 weeks and wave goodbye to the 1st tri. I was so over this trimester before it even started. LOL I've seen way to many 1st tri's for my liking....

I'm kinda thinking this baby is a girl, just based on the HR and measurements that are nearly identical to my other 2 girls (as opposed to my boy). But other than that I have ZERO gender intuition.

We never find out the sex though (even as a serious perfectionist planner, this is one surprise that nothing else in life compares to, so to me it's not worth finding out!). I'll know for sure towards the end of April!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

I can't wait to get out of the 1st tri!!!! Come on 3 weeks!!!!


----------



## soph77

I read this thread every day but am usually breastfeeding at the time so dont get to post. I can't believe that I am so close to the end of first tri and had a bleeding episode last night and continual spotting since :( I am so scared :( Am just waiting for 20 more mins til my Dr opens for the morning to see when I can get in to see him and have a scan :(


----------



## TeAmo

maybesoon said:


> I can't wait to get out of the 1st tri!!!! Come on 3 weeks!!!!

first tri is up to 13 weeks hun, but it will be here before you know it!

Yes Nim, I am going to call first thing!!!! I wanna see this bean is ok xx:cloud9:


----------



## doggylover

Soph sending you lots love and hoping the spotting stops ASAP.

Going through baby name books with dh. I have fallen out of love a little with our girls name (Aubrey) so we are looking for something else. But he is _very_ picky....


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Soph sending you lots love and hoping the spotting stops ASAP.
> 
> Going through baby name books with dh. I have fallen out of love a little with our girls name (Aubrey) so we are looking for something else. But he is _very_ picky....


Oh I loved the name Aubrey but OH HATED it lol. 

A few of my favorite girls names were (were since OH vito'd all of them :growlmad:):

Aubrey
Peyton
Teagan
Zoey


I think the only problem was, that they are predicted to by on the very popular list for 2012?!?! I thought I was being original when I thought of them :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

we have a boys name already! Girls however dont come naturally to me :( Although at the moment I am in love with Ryleigh xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey Ladies!

Wow... what a ton of catching up reading I had to plow through. You miss a whole lot in a couple of days! We're a chatty bunch. :haha:

maybesoon: I hope your OH sorts himself out soon and realized how hurtful his behaviour is to you. I can second whoever it was that mentioned how dense men are sometimes, and that he might honestly not "get" what the issue is. Sometimes you need to spell it out, repeatedly. In writing is a good way to do it, because then you have more control over your tone and word choice, and can more clearly state the issues. I hope things get better soon! :hugs:

doggylover: Sorry you're feeling so terrible! I wouldn't worry too much about what you're snacking on either, especially if you're still eating healthy rounded meals for your main meals. I'm definitely eating more often than usual because I find it helps to keep my naseau down.

I have a Dr. appt on Friday for a physical, and I'm not sure if I need to get more blood work done or not. (They did some at 6 weeks) If they do, I wouldn't be surprised if I have low iron. I feel so exhausted all the time, and I know that I'm not eating enough green veggies either. So hopefully that will get sorted out soon. I'm also hoping that after the visit she'll give me the go-ahead to book my 12 week ultrasound! :happydance:

TeAmo/Steph/Doggylover: Oooh... picking names out is hard! DH and I had a long period of discussion before we arrived at names. We have two sets picked out for both girls and boys, and we have the order we want to use them sorted out too. So whether we have a little boy or a little girl, their name is already figured out!


----------



## nimbec

Soph hugs to you please update us when you have spoken to doc!! Good luck and I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

I am going to get a baby name book after the scan on Friday. Which I know is weird since I already have knitted a bunch of stuff, bought a crib and a rocking chair... but there is something about thinking about names that is different. I have a few faves and several that have been vetoed by the hubby. And I think I'm having a boy, just based on "old wives" stuff like early implantation, and that my placenta is on my right side more than my left. And because I have been saying for years that I wanted a girl first, so it is only right that I am getting a boy, ha ha!


----------



## LittleSpy

soph77 said:


> I read this thread every day but am usually breastfeeding at the time so dont get to post. I can't believe that I am so close to the end of first tri and had a bleeding episode last night and continual spotting since :( I am so scared :( Am just waiting for 20 more mins til my Dr opens for the morning to see when I can get in to see him and have a scan :(

Thinking of you. I've been spotting for the last 11 days. It's so worrisome. But everything is fine with me and baby. I just have a small subchorionic hemorrhage. It flares up whenever I don't take it easy. I simply cleaned my house this past Sunday (the usual wiping counters, cleaning the range, sweeping mopping, laundry kind of stuff) and the spotting got way worse. I've taken it easy the last 2 days and I haven't seen any at all today (not getting hopes up about it being gone this time though). Odds are WAY in our favor at this point (I read there's an over 95% chance everything is fine if you've seen the heartbeat past 9 weeks, even if you're bleeding/spotting). It sucks being ordered to "rest" all the time but I'm going to do whatever I have to do to keep everything healthy.


----------



## elohcin

Well I got asked tonight by my cousin..."Are you pregnant?" The first thing I did was say, "DON'T TELL ANYBODY!" We aren't planning to announce for some time still, but apparently my cover is beginning to blow...thanks to my belly.


----------



## ukgirl23

My cover would have been blown by now by my bump but I have ibs so at sometimes I looked pregnant when I wasnt. People used to ask me a lot and it would upset me. especially when we were trying but now they dont dare ask hahahahaha good old ibs! 

My poorly little girl is off school today she has a tummy bug I think. Yesterday I saw 2 streaks of red in my discharge when I wiped so I have been booked in for a scan tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl let us know how you get on. I'm sure all is just fine.

I'm having some cramps this morning :( that worries me a lot. They are very slight, and only when I move (as in get up from sitting and walk around) so I assume they are stretching pains, but still worries me. I'll be on red alert all day.

Name wise, we came up with 4 for a girl, 2 of which had never even been mentioned before! My favourite is Amelia, but that's dh's #4, and I think he still prefers Aubrey, which is my #4!! Other than that we have Isla and Isabelle. Both of which I really like.

I think the problem with picking a name so early is that you get kind of used to it, and it doesn't seem as special anymore :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks doggylover. I like the girls names you picked.Amelia is lovely. my cousin just had her daughter Amelia so we cant use it. It was my fave for a while. my Oh likes addison and I love the name peyton. for a boy I like Devin.. 

i think cramps now are normal because the uterus begins to move upwards around now. hopefully its just stretching pain xxx the blood I had was very very tiny but I cant help but worry lol. Im glad to see my bean tomorrow :) xx


----------



## stmw

Chig &#8211; did the doctors get back to you about your results?

maybesoon &#8211; id kick his ass about changing passwords &#8211; what does he have to hide? It must be so hard for you lovely =(

lily &#8211; glad you haven&#8217;t got a UTI! I think ive got one coming =/ erghh! The joys! Wow well done on telling your mum! I dsont understand why she is so against breastfeeding? We co-slept with Roxy many times for convenience &#8211; my mum didn&#8217;t like it but didn&#8217;t make a point about going on about it, when she realised both us and Roxy got more sleep she understood &#8211; it doesn&#8217;t set ypu up for problems in the future either as Roxy will get in to her own bed now and is asleep within 10 mins, yeah she might come in to our bed some nights, but thats awesome as we like cuddles Happy 10 weeks for tomorrow!

Ukgirl &#8211; thats really sad about that woman!! Why would she do that? I don&#8217;t understand how anybody in this world can hurt poor, defenceless children , im eating like a horse aswell, hungry hungry hungry!!! 

Liamsmum &#8211; have fun on your holiday &#8211; I would LOVE to go to San Francisco!!! 

Hi Sparkle girl!! How have you been feeling?

Elohcin &#8211; birthing is completly different in UK. You have a choice and its followed unless its unreasonable for the safety of mother or baby. 

N_gods_hands &#8211; lovely pictures =) I think the medication they prescribe now is completely different to back in the day. Research is so much better now. 

Doggylover &#8211; eat what you want! Don&#8217;t feel guilty for eating crisps and chocolate &#8211; they contain fat which is what you and your baby need to grow!

Soph &#8211; I hope everything is ok &#8211; ive had a serious bleed and my LO is still ok so fingers crossed xx

Ive got my scan today so will put up pics tomorrow or over the weekend as im working tonight...hope everyone else is ok!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Stmw good luck with the scan! Can't wait to see the pics!

Ukgirl, weirdly my dh suggested Addison yesterday!! It's not my favourite name at all.


----------



## ukgirl23

Well Im a HUUUUUUGE greys anatomy fan. OH wont let me have meredith though so I will settle with Addison ;) I do like girls with boy names too. xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh I love Grey's as well! Can't wait until the new season starts! I asked dh if we could put Lexi on our list. He just gave me a dirty look! I suggested Alexia instead (to be shortened) but he was on to me! :haha:


----------



## stmw

I love Lexi!!! Lexi is our number 1 girls name at the mo!! haha! xxx


----------



## lily28

elohcin said:


> Well I got asked tonight by my cousin..."Are you pregnant?" The first thing I did was say, "DON'T TELL ANYBODY!" We aren't planning to announce for some time still, but apparently my cover is beginning to blow...thanks to my belly.

Omg I can't imagine how it would be it the news got out of control so soon... 
When r u planning in announcing it to the whole family?

My MIL told half the world I think, but I don't care as long as it is people I don't know/never see. 



ukgirl23 said:


> My cover would have been blown by now by my bump but I have ibs so at sometimes I looked pregnant when I wasnt. People used to ask me a lot and it would upset me. especially when we were trying but now they dont dare ask hahahahaha good old ibs!
> 
> My poorly little girl is off school today she has a tummy bug I think. Yesterday I saw 2 streaks of red in my discharge when I wiped so I have been booked in for a scan tomorrow morning xxx

Oh hope dd feels better soon... Good luck with your scan hun, tell us how it goes.



doggylover said:


> Ukgirl let us know how you get on. I'm sure all is just fine.
> 
> I'm having some cramps this morning :( that worries me a lot. They are very slight, and only when I move (as in get up from sitting and walk around) so I assume they are stretching pains, but still worries me. I'll be on red alert all day.
> 
> Name wise, we came up with 4 for a girl, 2 of which had never even been mentioned before! My favourite is Amelia, but that's dh's #4, and I think he still prefers Aubrey, which is my #4!! Other than that we have Isla and Isabelle. Both of which I really like.
> 
> I think the problem with picking a name so early is that you get kind of used to it, and it doesn't seem as special anymore :shrug:

I got some cramps today after walking for about an hour under the sun, it was a mad day today and I'm glad I'm back home soon. I just want to relax and nap but I have ironing which I hate...:dohh:

Love Amelia & Isabelle!

No clue about names yet, I will decide when I know the gender for sure. My sister didn't even have a name until 6 months old...:haha:


----------



## liams_mom

Our pick for a girl atm is Arya Olivia but we haven't had any boys names picked since we used our top choices on Liam Ayden :) Lots of time to think though.


----------



## ukgirl23

same here doggylover! Only 1 week to go until the new season! I love the name lexi but OH thinks she'll be called sexi lexi at school because he knew a girl called lexi at school lol.. weirdo! 

Thank you lily :) I can not wait to see my bean tomorrow I have to admit though I'm a bit nervous. I dont want to go in and baby has no heart beat or whatever else! :/ I'm being silly I know. must remember money for pics!! :D


----------



## stmw

haha all names can have something with them though - like my DD Roxy - foxy roxy , poxy roxy, pffft theres loads haha!! 

im worried about no heartbeat aswell - hopefully all will be well for all of us!! xxx


----------



## nimbec

Morning oopps afternoon all!! Gosh name picking is so hard we are also struggling for girls names .... Found a boys one that we agree on but not any girls hmmmm well at least we have some time yet! 

I'm also anxious about my scan Monday but determind to stay positive I have found hb with my Doppler which has become very addictive grrrr I didn't use it yesterday and am trying not to today but I just find it so reassuring to hear my little beans hb :) 

Feeling absolutely wacked today :( but not toooo sick Yey!! 

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## kealz194

Afternoon ladies, luckily yesterday no sickness.... Today I'm not so lucky...having a chill out of sofa day today! Cannot wait for the 3rd October then I can finally join all you lucky ladies that have had scans! Not one scan or hb heard! It's so horrible not knowing! But 2 weeks encounting! I'm constantly hungry at the moment, but so concerned about what I'm eating because the mw scared me bout my weight, so now I almost feel like I'm starving myself in a way if you know what I mean! I'm trying to cut down on foods and that shouldn't be the case... I just feel really annoyed with her as she didn't really give me much insight or help... She was more interested in gettin my papers filled out and getting the next patient in! :( anyway hope all you lovely ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## MollyMalone

Got my blood test results today and.....


WE ARE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::pink:


----------



## Steph82

MollyMalone said:


> Got my blood test results today and.....
> 
> 
> WE ARE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::pink:


CONGRATS!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kealz194

MollyMalone said:


> Got my blood test results today and.....
> 
> 
> WE ARE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::pink:

Congratulations!!! 
I wish I could find out that early, gotta wait till 18-20 weeks lol!


----------



## MollyMalone

kealz194 said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> Got my blood test results today and.....
> 
> 
> WE ARE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::pink:
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> I wish I could find out that early, gotta wait till 18-20 weeks lol!Click to expand...

I was goin mad all morning waiting for the email! Spent all night dreaming about those results! hahaha. We were convinced we were having a boy haha, gues we were wrong.


----------



## kealz194

MollyMalone said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> Got my blood test results today and.....
> 
> 
> WE ARE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::pink:
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> I wish I could find out that early, gotta wait till 18-20 weeks lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I was goin mad all morning waiting for the email! Spent all night dreaming about those results! hahaha. We were convinced we were having a boy haha, gues we were wrong.Click to expand...

Oh really! How funny! How accurate are the results? I'm hoping this lil bean is a boy as I'd love one of each but I'd love another little girl too lol xxx exciting stuff! X


----------



## MollyMalone

98% specially if its a girl, if they find a Y chromosome there is no away that could be wrong unless the person has had a recent miscarriage or something.
But I dont know any one who got it wrong with either sex.

Its our first so we didnt really mind either way.


----------



## LittleSpy

Molly -- Congrats on your girl! They're so fun. :winkwink:

We're not even trying to come up with names until we know baby's sex. I can't do it. I'm still exhausted from naming dd. :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats Molly! 

Good Luck to all getting scans today! Can't wait to see those cute pics!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats on having a girl!!! Xx

I cannot waaaaaaait for my scan tomorrow :D I wish we had gender testing here... xx


----------



## lily28

Congrats Molly! how fortunate! a little girl!
I'd love a test, and it is available here but called to ask and almost fell off my chair when I heard the price lol! I will wait until the NT to have a first glimpse.


----------



## elohcin

lily28 said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Well I got asked tonight by my cousin..."Are you pregnant?" The first thing I did was say, "DON'T TELL ANYBODY!" We aren't planning to announce for some time still, but apparently my cover is beginning to blow...thanks to my belly.
> 
> Omg I can't imagine how it would be it the news got out of control so soon...
> When r u planning in announcing it to the whole family?Click to expand...

Nope. We aren't planning on saying anything for quite some time still. I'm only about 9.5 weeks. But the person who asked was my cousin's wife, and while she hasn't had a ton of miscarriages like me, she's lost a baby late term to Trisomy 18, so she can certainly understand where I am coming from, and I don't think she'll say anything. I hope not! Wow....so, for the first time in 11 pregnancies (well, only 6 of those were long enough to count for this), I have been officially asked, "Are you pregnant?" How odd. I know it's terribly obvious to me, but I didn't realize that people thought something was different, not that I'd just packed on pounds.


----------



## elohcin

As for names, we have some picked out that we've liked for years now but never been able to use. We don't like to talk about our names until they're WITH the baby after birth though. LOL Just keeps people from giving their opinions on them...or STEALING them! LOL 

But we also like to have 2ish names that we love and "try them out" on baby after s/he is born, because sometimes a name just doesn't fit, you know? But usually when we see them in our arms, we know what name is for them. :)


----------



## MollyMalone

lily28 said:


> Congrats Molly! how fortunate! a little girl!
> I'd love a test, and it is available here but called to ask and almost fell off my chair when I heard the price lol! I will wait until the NT to have a first glimpse.

Where are you based? And how much was it if you dont mind asking. We got it done for a 120 euro. Not super cheap considering I could have waited a few more weeks, but it was my bday prezzie! :blush:


----------



## LittleSpy

We'll be keeping names secret along with gender this time as well. With dd, I hated my mom constantly making name suggestions. I told her to stop and she just kept on. They were all ssooooooo far from what I would ever choose. *shudder* She also has no problem giving stupid unsolicited feedback on names we like. In the end, I'd like to think she didn't influence our decision but she certainly didn't help the process along. 

She'll probably still do it not knowing whether baby is a boy or girl but I hope not as much (that is, if she's still talking to me when she finds out I'm serious about keeping baby's gender a secret. :haha:).

Of course I'll be sharing name and team color with my BNB ladies, I'm sure. :winkwink:


----------



## maybesoon

Before everything fell completely apart between OH & I, I was trying to discuss names with him but he refused. I have been discussing them with my Mom & I have found a couple of names I really like. Funny though, I am really hoping it's a boy, but the only names I have found so far I like are for girls..... hmmm bet that's a sign....


----------



## lily28

elohcin said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Well I got asked tonight by my cousin..."Are you pregnant?" The first thing I did was say, "DON'T TELL ANYBODY!" We aren't planning to announce for some time still, but apparently my cover is beginning to blow...thanks to my belly.
> 
> Omg I can't imagine how it would be it the news got out of control so soon...
> When r u planning in announcing it to the whole family?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. We aren't planning on saying anything for quite some time still. I'm only about 9.5 weeks. But the person who asked was my cousin's wife, and while she hasn't had a ton of miscarriages like me, she's lost a baby late term to Trisomy 18, so she can certainly understand where I am coming from, and I don't think she'll say anything. I hope not! Wow....so, for the first time in 11 pregnancies (well, only 6 of those were long enough to count for this), I have been officially asked, "Are you pregnant?" How odd. I know it's terribly obvious to me, but I didn't realize that people thought something was different, not that I'd just packed on pounds.Click to expand...

I know this one will not only stick but be a super adorable healthy baby :thumbup:
My heart goes out to you, although I never had a mc, I know the pain of trying for a long time and completely understand your fears.:flower::hugs:


----------



## lily28

MollyMalone said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Molly! how fortunate! a little girl!
> I'd love a test, and it is available here but called to ask and almost fell off my chair when I heard the price lol! I will wait until the NT to have a first glimpse.
> 
> Where are you based? And how much was it if you dont mind asking. We got it done for a 120 euro. Not super cheap considering I could have waited a few more weeks, but it was my bday prezzie! :blush:Click to expand...

Belgium and it was around 400-450 euros depending on different centers I called.:dohh: I would take it if it was 120 euros here, DH is dying to know the gender! :haha:


----------



## MollyMalone

lily28 said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Molly! how fortunate! a little girl!
> I'd love a test, and it is available here but called to ask and almost fell off my chair when I heard the price lol! I will wait until the NT to have a first glimpse.
> 
> Where are you based? And how much was it if you dont mind asking. We got it done for a 120 euro. Not super cheap considering I could have waited a few more weeks, but it was my bday prezzie! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Belgium and it was around 400-450 euros depending on different centers I called.:dohh: I would take it if it was 120 euros here, DH is dying to know the gender! :haha:Click to expand...

WHAT????? Thats crazy money! I would definitely not have found out so soon if it was that dear. Over here in Spain it the dearest I've heard was 130..


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Molly. After you mentioned it, I looked into it here (US) and saw that there were a lot of at home kits where you could take your own blood (um, yikes) and have it shipped to a lab for testing. After all was said and done, it would be $350-$400 (USD). I immediately decided that for $400, I can easily wait 4 more weeks for my $75 gender u/s I have scheduled at 15 weeks! :haha:

I'll be almost 21 weeks before my anatomy u/s since my 20th week falls on US Thanksgiving and everything is closed that Thursday and Friday (and over the weekend). Finding out 6 weeks sooner is worth the $75 for us. We did the same with dd and found out at 15+2.


----------



## ukgirl23

Here in the Uk it costs around £250 but its only meant to be available to people who are at risk of gender complications. They say that if they made it available to all people here would be a risk of women aborting healthy babies because they werent the gender they wanted. Which I can understand after knowing a lady in my area who was angry when she found out her healthy baby was a girl. 

Im in a bad mood and my neighbour just knocked to say he is having a party tonight. i have a huge headache and a sick kid... who has a party on a thursday?????


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> Haha, Molly. After you mentioned it, I looked into it here (US) and saw that there were a lot of at home kits where you could take your own blood (um, yikes) and have it shipped to a lab for testing. After all was said and done, it would be $350-$400 (USD). I immediately decided that for $400, I can easily wait 4 more weeks for my $75 gender u/s I have scheduled at 15 weeks! :haha:
> 
> I'll be almost 21 weeks before my anatomy u/s since my 20th week falls on US Thanksgiving and everything is closed that Thursday and Friday (and over the weekend). Finding out 6 weeks sooner is worth the $75 for us. We did the same with dd and found out at 15+2.

Wow! I was about to google it for here in the US! But ummm nevermind! I'll be going to a "high risk" doctor starting my 20th week & he will be doing a ton of ultrasounds on our little bean. I'll just wait until then! That will be mid December for me so it will make a great Christmas present for my family!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

You know I really do want a boy, but OMG, I will be excited no matter what. This is my little baby we are talking about & boy or girl, who really cares when it comes down to it. I will love it either way just the same.


----------



## chig

stmw said:


> Chig  did the doctors get back to you about your results?
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

The doctor never did, but the nurse did get back to me. I have UTI, so I need antibiotics for and the bloodwork that came back "abnormal" was for the hemoglobin test, which just means that my iron level is low and I need to up my iron intake. Trust me, I was relieved to know that it was not anything toooooooo serious.


----------



## elohcin

For those of you suffering with UTI's, d-mannose is a GREAT supplement, it can often heal it on it's own just by changing the pH. And lots of probiotics, ESPECIALLY if you are taking antibiotics (just make sure they are 2 hours apart).


----------



## maybesoon

****TMI ALERT*****

I just got off the phone with the nurse at my docs office. Last night I was cramping pretty much all night with some pretty intense sharp pains. I just kept telling myself that it was all part of my uterus growing. But then today I have been having a really thick brown bloody mucus (GROSS). It has been kinda freaking me out so I called my doc & they told me this was normal. And that since we heard the heartbeat last Thursday, that normally after you hear the heartbeat the chance of a miscarriage goes WAY down. But then I'm reading all over the place where women have miscarried after hearing it. 

Have any of the rest of you ladies experienced this? I'm still pretty freaked out about it. It's hard not to worry when you have a previous loss....


----------



## elohcin

maybesoon said:


> ****TMI ALERT*****
> 
> I just got off the phone with the nurse at my docs office. Last night I was cramping pretty much all night with some pretty intense sharp pains. I just kept telling myself that it was all part of my uterus growing. But then today I have been having a really thick brown bloody mucus (GROSS). It has been kinda freaking me out so I called my doc & they told me this was normal. And that since we heard the heartbeat last Thursday, that normally after you hear the heartbeat the chance of a miscarriage goes WAY down. But then I'm reading all over the place where women have miscarried after hearing it.
> 
> Have any of the rest of you ladies experienced this? I'm still pretty freaked out about it. It's hard not to worry when you have a previous loss....

Have you had sex within the last 48ish hours? Any irritation to your cervix can cause the spotting. The cramping could be totally unrelated.

But I completely understand your fears!


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon hugs to you fx all is ok if u are still worried you could always call epu or head to a & e for reassurance? Xx


----------



## maybesoon

No sex ladies.... I'm still staying with my parents as my hubby & I aren't really doing well right now....


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwww maybesoon this is the last thing you need isnt it! Do you think the stress is causing it? Have the nurses on the phone put you in for a scan? I had a tiny bleed yesterday and Im having a scan in the morning. i hope everything is okay. just relax as much as possible. brown blood is old blood so that is good xxx


----------



## elohcin

maybesoon said:


> No sex ladies.... I'm still staying with my parents as my hubby & I aren't really doing well right now....

Something else...even bowel movements can sometimes cause some spotting, especially if you have had any issues with constipation at all.

At least you can rest in the fact that it's old blood, right? With all of my losses, there was no messing around...it was red blood right from the start. I did have a SCH with one of my pregnancies that caused mucousy brown spotting, but that isn't usually a cause of r concern.


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> ****TMI ALERT*****
> 
> I just got off the phone with the nurse at my docs office. Last night I was cramping pretty much all night with some pretty intense sharp pains. I just kept telling myself that it was all part of my uterus growing. But then today I have been having a really thick brown bloody mucus (GROSS). It has been kinda freaking me out so I called my doc & they told me this was normal. And that since we heard the heartbeat last Thursday, that normally after you hear the heartbeat the chance of a miscarriage goes WAY down. But then I'm reading all over the place where women have miscarried after hearing it.
> 
> Have any of the rest of you ladies experienced this? I'm still pretty freaked out about it. It's hard not to worry when you have a previous loss....


Um.... yeah. For the last 12 days. I've only posted about it like 20 times. :p I've even had bright red at times along with cramping. All was well with baby when I went in for an u/s at 9+4. I have a small subchorionic hemmorhage. Doc said I could stop spotting/bleeding in a day or two or it could last for weeks (and it has lasted for weeks now). Good thing I'm not that lady who got all bent out of shape about people "ignoring" her. :winkwink: :haha:

Don't search the internet. It seemed like every thread I found ended in miscarriage. But I found some stats saying even with bleeding, if you're over 8/9 weeks and you've seen the heartbeat, you still have a 95%+ chance of having a healthy/successful full-term pregnancy. :thumbup: Most causes of bleeding don't increase your chances of miscarriage at all. My OB confirmed that she didn't think I was at any increased risk.

I know it's impossible not to worry. Just ask for an ultrasound/appointment to put your mind at ease. It REALLY helped me to see baby wiggling around with a super strong heartbeat.

Oh, I meant to say all I've been told is pelvic rest, no exercise, take it easy. And they're right. Whenever I physically exert myself _at all, _ it flares back up again. It stopped last Friday and Saturday and as soon as I cleaned my house on Sunday (regular stuff like sweeping/mopping), it came back heavier than it had been in a week. It's finally stopped again yesterday so I'm really hoping it stays away. Doc told me to continue taking it easy and no exercise or intercourse for at least a week after I see the last bit of spotting.

One more thing my doc told me: She said I wouldn't be miscarrying at that point (I was 9+4 when I talked to her) without SIGNIFICANT cramping and a heavy period type flow of blood. Essentially told me I don't need to be worrying unless I have both of those together at the same time (of course I'm still worrying a bit in the back of my mind but it was reassuring for her to say that).


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Awwww maybesoon this is the last thing you need isnt it! Do you think the stress is causing it? Have the nurses on the phone put you in for a scan? I had a tiny bleed yesterday and Im having a scan in the morning. i hope everything is okay. just relax as much as possible. brown blood is old blood so that is good xxx

Thank you! They do think it's stress related. I'm trying to take it easy & not stress or worry as much (which I've been trying already). It's just really easier said than done right now...


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ladies! I don't know if you all remember but from August 23rd until September 10th I spotted almost every single day. And it was definately spotting. This is totally different. And I guess I had gotten so use to the actual spotting that when I started having this it kinda freaked me out. I'm going to take it easy for the weekend. I guess it just sucks that we all spend so much time worrying about this stuff when honestly, there's nothing they can do if it does turn into a miscarriage...... 

I'm so ready for my 2nd trimester. I sure hope I am more relaxed then.


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon I hope that the spotting stops ASAP, and hoping its nothing serious.

Molly congrats on your little lady!!!!!!! Such wonderful news!

Well, we are thinking of names for both genders as we don't want to find out the sex of the baby until he/she arrives (weirdly I am watching Neigbours and they are talking about finding out the babies gender!) so we need to be prepared for both!


----------



## elohcin

doggylover said:


> Well, we are thinking of names for both genders as we don't want to find out the sex of the baby until he/she arrives (weirdly I am watching Neigbours and they are talking about finding out the babies gender!) so we need to be prepared for both!

That's how we do it, too! :) Definitely no finding out here!


----------



## doggylover

I think my dh would like to, but I definitely don't! I like a bit of suspense!

So I am heading to France tomorrow for my friends wedding, and I am bridesmaid. I tried on my dress half an hour ago and it barely fits me now!!!! It hardly does it, and it feels so tight. Luckily it doesn't look it but I am going to be so uncomfortable on Saturday....


----------



## maybesoon

Oh My doggylover! I couldn't even begin to imagine being in a wedding this weekend. I'm afraid I'd end up barfing all over the place! Glad the dress still fits even though it might feel a bit snug! 

As for finding out the gender.... I'm definately finding out. I really really really don't like surprises... I'm a planner!!!

Hope you have fun this weekend doggylover!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks! But yeah, I'm not looking forward to this at all. I am so exhausted and all Friday and Sunday will be travelling, so on Monday I'll be like death! Plus Monday is dh birthday, so we won't be up to much unfortunately :(


----------



## soph77

Thanks for all your kind words and support ladies. I have continued to have some red and brown blood and spotting and am now counting down til my scan this afternoon. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that everything will be alright!


----------



## maybesoon

soph77 said:


> Thanks for all your kind words and support ladies. I have continued to have some red and brown blood and spotting and am now counting down til my scan this afternoon. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that everything will be alright!

Best of Luck! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

So ladies what have you craved this pregnancy? Mine is chili seriously on everything chili even having chili for supper for the 3rd night this week!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown said:


> So ladies what have you craved this pregnancy?

Bread! Especially when I am feeling like crap, all I want to eat is bread. And if not bread then other white foods like mac and cheese, potatoes in all forms, just plain things. And I have hated salad. Any kind of cold green vegetable makes my stomach churn, and I have learned to not try to force it down to be healthy because, oh man, worst sickness of entire first tri! *shudders*


----------



## soph77

2 min noodles :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon said:


> Oh My doggylover! I couldn't even begin to imagine being in a wedding this weekend. I'm afraid I'd end up barfing all over the place! Glad the dress still fits even though it might feel a bit snug!
> 
> As for finding out the gender.... I'm definately finding out. I really really really don't like surprises... I'm a planner!!!
> 
> Hope you have fun this weekend doggylover!

I think DH and I would like to find out, but I'm not sure we'll tell everyone else when we do. I really, and I mean really, HATE it when little girls only own pink things, and little boys only own blue things. I am so anti-gendered clothing that I know I would end up getting myself all worked up if everyone knew because we'd end up getting all gender specific stuff at the baby shower etc. and I wouldn't want that. 

I mean don't get me wrong, I'm not opposed to having some pink or blue items, but I'm a much bigger fan of non traditional colours. (Brown, Red, Orange, Yellow, Green etc!) Once the kid gets old enough to help pick out what they like, if they want pink and blue then that's their choice... but I don't want to force them into those stereotypes straight from birth.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Thanks! But yeah, I'm not looking forward to this at all. I am so exhausted and all Friday and Sunday will be travelling, so on Monday I'll be like death! Plus Monday is dh birthday, so we won't be up to much unfortunately :(

That sounds horrible doggylover! With all my commuting, I know how exhausting travel is! I hope it's not as bad as you think it might be, and that you're able to enjoy yourself a little bit (and nap while traveling!)


----------



## elohcin

Craving....CHEESY BREAD! (def. Homemade though!)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> So ladies what have you craved this pregnancy? Mine is chili seriously on everything chili even having chili for supper for the 3rd night this week!!!

Kraft Dinner. (For those of you not in N. America... it's white elbow noodles, with a package of poweder cheese that you add milk to when you cook!) It's horrible, but oh so wonderful!

For a while I was really craving spice. That seems to have gone away now. I made some homemade chili earlier this week, and I was loving it too! Mmmmm... chili. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

For some reason I have been craving the pumpkin spice late from starbucks. Which is weird.... because I've never had it haha. And I've never thought about trying it. But this season I really really want it. But no coffee for me. Boo!


----------



## elohcin

So where is your fundus at, ladies? Mine is very obviously midway between my pubic bone and my belly button (and I pick up the HB right there at the top as well now), but it hasn't popped forward yet. This seems to be "right on" for me as it was at this same place with my last 2 [successful] pregnancies as well. It'll be nice when it pops forward...I mean, if people think I already look pregnant, at least I can start really looking PREGNANT and not just "maybe chunky, maybe pregnant, can't really tell...".


----------



## lily28

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> For some reason I have been craving the pumpkin spice late from starbucks. Which is weird.... because I've never had it haha. And I've never thought about trying it. But this season I really really want it. But no coffee for me. Boo!

I can't wait for toffee nut latte :drool: , oh and you can always ask for decaf!:thumbup:

*elohcin* I can feel that it is gradually moving from the left side where it was implanted towards the center, but I can't feel it on my pubic bone yet. I have a wide pelvis and has plenty of room so I will probably pop rather late.:shrug:
BTW I'm sure you don't look chunky, but wonderful & pregnant:flower:!

*ReadytoMum* I hear you on this one, I personally love pink, but it is not a color just for girls, it is for all the babies. I love primrose yellow and white, as well as different shades of blue.

*Mommabrown* really I don't have weird cravings, I want the things I always liked, salty snacks mainly as they are my big weakness. I try not to over do it of course and try to replace the unhealthy prepackaged cheese snacks with real cheese & rice crackers. And I'm totally ditching the "no soft cheese" rule, if I want it I will eat it. I read the labels and 98% of the cheese available here is from pasteurized milk.
I had enough of milk, honestly I can't stomach it, and I'm switching to yogurt that I much prefer.:shrug:
*
doggylover* Have fun at the wedding, but don't overdo it, like don't stress yourself, take it easy and enjoy the trip. I'll also be in France this week what a coincidence!:kiss:
*
maybesoon* omg, I hope the spotting goes away and any problems with your dh are resolved immediately and effortlessly!:hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts... Please get plenty of rest!

*LittleSpy* hope any spotting stops soon... Good thing your obgyn reassured you there is nothing wrong. The same goes for you too: get plenty of rest, take it easy, and everything will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## soph77

I feel like I have won the lotto right now. I've just come back from my scan and everything is perfect. They couldn't find where the bleeding was coming from but said that possibly the placenta was a little low but not crossing the cervix and they are not really worried about placenta position until it is fully developed and a bit further along. So as for the bleeding, seems to have been one of those horrible things pregnancy throws at us to make us go crazy with worry. I am so so so happy!!!
And here is a little pic or 2 :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120921_1_4.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 17









IMG_20120921_1_6.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lily28

Oooh the baby looks so cute soph77!!! Glad you have great feedback from the docs, and I hope everything continues this good!


----------



## ukgirl23

Gorgeous scan soph77!! Baby looks perfect xx 

im all over the plac with cravings. one will suddenly hit me. mostly orange fanta but obviously im limiting that. yesterday I craved cauliflower cheese yum yum. 

my dauhter was sick last night so im tired today. I have a major bad headachr. I hope Im not sick too. I need to keep going as my firat scan is in 2 hours time Im so excited! 

The fundus for me is about halfway between my belly button and pubic bone and my belly has popped. it popped a few weeks ago lol I love the feeling of it and the look. I can not wait to tell everyone and show them my bump :) xxx


----------



## kristyrich

Hi Ladies, How are you all? 
I'm just over 10 weeks now. It gets more exciting the further along you get!! 

My eldest daughter has been sick all week and it was last week of term at school so she has missed out on all the fun activities they were having. She isn't terribly sick but has spent days laying on the lounge- so not her. Shes usually running around the house mad,lol. Just hope she's feeling better soon. :( 

I still haven't decided if I should find out the gender or leave it as a surprise. I'm thinking surprise. My first was a surprise but not by choice! I had around 5 or 6 scans including lots of 3D ones during my pregnancy with her as I was in an asthma study and had added benefits. Problem was every scan she had her legs together,lol!!

Quick question, has anybody been getting bad hip pain? I have been getting a lot of pain in my left hip but not the other. I'm not sure if there's anything I can do to reduce the pain or not?


----------



## nimbec

Soph what fab pics !! So pleased all is well!

Ukgirl hope scan goes well how exciting to meet your bean! 

Hope wedding goes ok Doggylover I'm sure you'll cope our body's have a funny way of coping when they need too! ((hugs)) 

As for cravings initially it was curry and spivey chilli things but now it seems to be baked beans which I rarely eat pre pregnancy lol poor oh I've got terrible gass!!!


----------



## kealz194

Aww lovely scan pics soph77 baby looks so cute, makes me even more excited for my scan in 2 weeks! 
As for me, I crave food in general! Nothing bizarre, just constantly hungry! Omg nimbec I know what you mean about terrible gas! I've been a bit more constipated than normal and last night was awful and embarrassing! Me and my partner are not shy about "farting" around each other! We've been together for so long so were quite comfortable.... But last night it actually made him gag! Omg I almost died! Sorry tmi! I just couldn't believe it.... But I think I had some bad beans last night... They tasted a bit funny coz my tummy in quite sensitive and tender this morning :s! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MollyMalone

Soph77 loving the scan pic!!! They change so much in a couple of weeks... I showed DH and he was amazed, it looks like a perfect little baby!!

About the fundus, I don't really know how to feel it or if it's to early even at 9 weeks....

And cravings.... Everytime I watch man vs food I want what he is having, which is usually fried stuff, but then my stomach can't handle the smell of fried food! A few weeks ago I made some chicken nuggets... Then had to throw them all out in a separate plastic bag and clean the kitchen thoroughly to get rid of the smell. 
At the beginning of the week we were running errands and it was getting late so we stopped at burger king and oh my! The smell of the fries was absolutely
Disgusting! Even if I think about it I feel sick. 

Mostly I've been craving carbs like instant noodles, potatoes (when I usually don't like them), rice, pasta. But also beans for a few days, and certain fruits. I do have to make myself eat veggie and fruit. It's not that I don't like them, but I seem to want the other stuff more.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I'm so happy, I just had my scan, everything is well. Baby is measuring right on perfect for its due date, Heartbeat was 188bpm!!! so nice and strong, and he/she was sleeping so we had to wake her/him up and when we did I saw his/her little arms and legs moving. Our little bean is so awesome... here is a pic!

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8008813803/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8169/8008813803_e61be40266.jpg[/url] 20120921_113704 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ukgirl23

and...yup my name is in the pic too, so now that the news is out on facebook if any of you wish to add me there feel free just let me know who you are when you send the request :) x


----------



## Steph82

Soph and UKgirl, awesome pics!! I can't believe the changes these little ones go through between 7 weeks and 10! Look just like sweet little babys :thumbup:

As for cravings...I want nothing :dohh:. I'm hungry all the time but nothing sounds good. Finally told OH to just pick because I can't seem to think of anything I want. 
Molly, I have to make myself eat at least one serving a day as well. I take a raw pepper and carrots to work as a snack and make myself eat at least one fruit. 

12 weeks today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaaayyy congratulations Steph82!! you have made it to the end of the 1st trimester!! I can not wait to be at 12 weeks. xx

I'm a bit like you with the cravings, I'm hungry but I never know what I fancy and it can change in a heart beat, the other day I wanted one of those cheese and bacon pastry things from bennets... omg they are heaven... but half way there I changed my mind to an italian bmt from subway... I had salad with it so its ok :D haha.. I buy the fruit but I'm not really into it right now. I'm more into tomatoes and salady stuff, or broccolli and cauliflower omg yum!! CHEEEEEESE ON EVERYTHING!!! :D omg I'm hungry now.. bye lol


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> omg I'm so happy, I just had my scan, everything is well. Baby is measuring right on perfect for its due date, Heartbeat was 188bpm!!! so nice and strong, and he/she was sleeping so we had to wake her/him up and when we did I saw his/her little arms and legs moving. Our little bean is so awesome... here is a pic!

So cute! looks perfect!:thumbup:
You must be so happy!!!

btw Your middle name is Candy? I love it, I will call you Candy now!:happydance:


----------



## Steph82

Bwhahahaha "now I'm hungry" ... that's me 24/7. :haha: 

The non-healthy stuff you just mentioned sounds AMAZING!! The broccolli just made me sick lol. 

But yes... CHEESE! I bought the string cheese for work this week and forgot to pack some on Wednesday. Texted OH howw upset I was and that I really wanted it... his response: I wish I had you problems :growlmad:. So I told him: well I wish I had my cheese :haha:. Stupid boys


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks lily, no my first name is Candy :) my middle name is Sarah xx This is OH's first baby and you could see how happy he was when baby came up on screen. He had a smile on his face ever since lol. 

omg men have no idea!! yesterday we ordered take away and I wanted a chicken sandwich but it wasnt very good when it came, it was a bit pink so I threw it away then sulked because it was the only thing I wanted to eat. OH wasn't impressed with sharing his kebab lol! 

Cheesy broccoli sounds amazing to me right now, I have cheese sauce in the cupboard I might go make some for lunch! x


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown said:


> So ladies what have you craved this pregnancy? Mine is chili seriously on everything chili even having chili for supper for the 3rd night this week!!!

Mine has been awful. Just one thing lately -- Hot fries. If you don't know what they are, I don't know that I can even describe them. We can just put them in the same category with chips/crisps, I suppose.



ReadytoMum said:


> I think DH and I would like to find out, but I'm not sure we'll tell everyone else when we do. I really, and I mean really, HATE it when little girls only own pink things, and little boys only own blue things. I am so anti-gendered clothing that I know I would end up getting myself all worked up if everyone knew because we'd end up getting all gender specific stuff at the baby shower etc. and I wouldn't want that.
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong, I'm not opposed to having some pink or blue items, but I'm a much bigger fan of non traditional colours. (Brown, Red, Orange, Yellow, Green etc!) Once the kid gets old enough to help pick out what they like, if they want pink and blue then that's their choice... but I don't want to force them into those stereotypes straight from birth.

I'm also opposed to just gender-specific clothing. My daughter wears lots of "boy" clothes. :shrug: The only thing that would worry me about not sharing gender with #1 would be that I would end up with a bunch of pale yellow clothes which I personally hate even more than lots of pink/purple. :dohh: I think we're just going to ask that no one really buy clothes this time. I know that's what people like to buy but so much of what has been bought for Maisie hasn't ever been worn simply because I don't like it. Silly, I guess, not to let her wear it but I really hate some of the stuff (like anything pale pink withthe word "princess" on it. Just shoot me.). I feel like people (mostly my mom and aunt) are completely wasting their money. My taste is so different from theirs. :dohh:



elohcin said:


> So where is your fundus at, ladies? Mine is very obviously midway between my pubic bone and my belly button (and I pick up the HB right there at the top as well now), but it hasn't popped forward yet. This seems to be "right on" for me as it was at this same place with my last 2 [successful] pregnancies as well. It'll be nice when it pops forward...I mean, if people think I already look pregnant, at least I can start really looking PREGNANT and not just "maybe chunky, maybe pregnant, can't really tell...".

Yeah.... I can't feel mine yet which kind of freaks me out a bit. I'm about 25 pounds heavier now than I was at this point in my first pregnancy but I don't think that should make that huge of a difference. I don't remember being able to feel it until like 14 weeks with dd. Maybe I'm wrong. :shrug: I definitely searched for it last night lying in bed, though, and didn't feel it. Maybe my cyst is throwing stuff off or something.


----------



## elohcin

MollyMalone said:


> About the fundus, I don't really know how to feel it or if it's to early even at 9 weeks....

Is this your first? If so, you probably won't be able to feel it yet. I'm 9.5 weeks, but this is my 4th (and 11th pregnancy), so my uterus has been stretched many times and resumes that position quite easily. LOL But when you feel it, you will know...it will be the only hard roundish thing in there. ;) Palpating gets a lot easier over time.


----------



## nimbec

Uk girl Yey lovely pics :) can't wait for mine on Monday now :) 

Well today for the first time I woke up feeling fine then went to hair dressers had half the foils on my head and a lady came into have her nails done omg the smell yuk shortly followed by me puking at hairdressers oooops!! On the plus side I now feel more human since having my highlights :)


----------



## maybesoon

awwww The pics are awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## maybesoon

awww awesome pic! So glad everything is going well! I'm loving seeing all these wonderful scans today! It puts a smile on my face & that is exactly what I need!

Hope you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec said:


> Maybesoon how are you feeling? Xx

Last night & today have been pretty hard. He decided to "lock" me out of the house where I can't get to my stuff. He's pretty much staying in a drunken stupor and acting like a child. He is aware that I have been spotting and having some mild cramping which my doctor feels is totally stress related. However he seems to be doing everything in his power to cause as much stress & hurt towards me as he can. My family has decided that he never wanted a baby with me and is doing what he can to cause me to miscarry. I don't know. I am completely lost right now.

Thank you for asking. Hope all is well with you & lo.


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you nimbec,

maybesoon, I dont want to sound horrible but I think you should cut your losses now and be done with him, he sounds a lot like my ex husband who was mentally controlling and violent, I think that personally it would be much safer and happier for you in the long run to be alone with your baby. I know it seems impossible and hard but it is much better than being with a man like that. He has no respect for you or his baby and he doesn't deserve either one of you! You are worth so much more than the way he is treating you. I raised both my kids alone after I ran from my ex when he treated us badly and honestly, the first week was hard then I realised how much calmer I was and how much more relaxed I felt, you can't bond with your baby when you have all that shit going on. He just stresses you out and causes you to be upset. I suggest you ask him to drop your stuff off or give you a time where someone can pick it up for you. Have a nice bath, get your pjs on and chill out in your own space with a movie or tv or whatever and just relax. And you know you are not alone because even if we aren't with you physically we all want the best for you xx


----------



## lily28

*maybesoon* omg hun my heart goes out to you.... Stay strong through this stressful time. Maybe even stop contacting him for a while? He seems to harm you in more than 1 way.

1 million hugs!


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ukgirl & lily. I am in the process of getting a storage building for my stuff. My parents have agreed to let me stay with them until I can find a place. It's just kinda hard to find someone who will rent to me due to the fact I have 2 great dane dogs. But when the time comes, I will be contacting the police department to be at the residence when I pick up my belongings. 

I refuse to let him hurt our baby. I know in my heart I am carrying the best part of him with me and I don't need the rest. It's just hard to accept that I screwed up AGAIN and married the wrong person. I just don't understand why people can't just be real and why they put up a front like they are someone they aren't. They eventually show their true colors and it is never good. 

The funny thing is he use to talk crap about my ex husband. Yeah well he is actually worse. Although my ex may have beat me physically, at least he never put me at risk of losing a child. I think I am finally getting to the mostly angry part. Less hurt & more angry. And that for me is a good thing because I can start to focus on mine & lo's future.


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon in so sorry what a horrid horrid man or boy should I say because he's not behaving like a man!!! Ukgirl said it exactly right think of you now and your baby you can do it alone and will do an amazing job!! (((hugs))) and we are all here for you !


----------



## kirstabelle

Maybesoon, so sorry that things seem to be getting worse rather than better. Hope whatever happens is for the best, which I'm sure it will be. 

Love everyone's scan pics! I had my NT scan this morning, I don't have a scanner so can't share the pics. Specialist said we could not have had a better ultrasound, baby's growth is perfect, and that if the blood test comes back looking as good as the scan then this baby "has a rat's chance of being born with down syndrome". I feel so much better! So comforting. Yay! Get my bloods back in a week, but feeling confident that everything is all good. Baby was bouncing around in my tummy and was laying in the opposite position from last scan two weeks ago. Glad bub is making itself at home! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww kristabelle congrats on a healthy happy baby :) x


----------



## lily28

*kirstabelle* such wonderful news!!! Congrats on the very successful scan, and can't wait for the blood work results!


----------



## soph77

maybesoon said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Maybesoon how are you feeling? Xx
> 
> Last night & today have been pretty hard. He decided to "lock" me out of the house where I can't get to my stuff. He's pretty much staying in a drunken stupor and acting like a child. He is aware that I have been spotting and having some mild cramping which my doctor feels is totally stress related. However he seems to be doing everything in his power to cause as much stress & hurt towards me as he can. My family has decided that he never wanted a baby with me and is doing what he can to cause me to miscarry. I don't know. I am completely lost right now.
> 
> Thank you for asking. Hope all is well with you & lo.Click to expand...

I am so sorry your husband is being such an arse. I agree with the other ladies that it is time to move on from such a toxic person who obviously doesn't worship you the way a husband should. i am glad you have the love and support of your parents. My 11 year olds father was an asshole to me and left me when I was 3 months pregnant. Turns out that it was the best thing he ever did for me and I raised my baby alone. I was so much better off once he was gone and I, like you, turned to my parents for support. I am so thankful that i had Kai without his father around because now Kai and I have the most incredible bond and I was able to meet and marry the man of my dreams. There are still good ones out there!



ukgirl23 said:


> omg I'm so happy, I just had my scan, everything is well. Baby is measuring right on perfect for its due date, Heartbeat was 188bpm!!! so nice and strong, and he/she was sleeping so we had to wake her/him up and when we did I saw his/her little arms and legs moving. Our little bean is so awesome... here is a pic!
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8008813803/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8169/8008813803_e61be40266.jpg[/url] 20120921_113704 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

Great scan pic!!!


I am going to get my legs and lady bits waxed this morning after a loooooong time growing a forest over winter! I am excited to be able to wear shorts and shirts again and feel sexy for the hubs! Also need to go dress shopping for my birthday on Friday 28th. Dh is taking me somewhere special :) and now that I know everything is fine with the baby I can relax and look forward to things again :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Lovely scan pics everyone!! :flower: Buch of good lookin' babes if I do say so.

I had a check-up at the Dr's office today, blood pressure, pee in a cup, weight measuring etc. and I was asking her about our next scan date... apparently since we're not getting genetic screening done, we don't get our next scan till 18 weeks!! That's 9 weeks away! :brat:

The only encouraging bit about it is that we'll also get to find out the sex then! But AWWWWWW it's so FAR AWAY. :dohh: 

As for food stuffs... I think I'm discovering that I seem to like cooked veggies more than raw ones. I think the raw ones were part of what was contributing to my bloating and constipation. So I'm going to try and eat more cooked veggies and see how that works out. 

Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies it's very quiet in here today-hope everyone is ok!! 

Has anyone else got horrid back pain? Also I feel so lethargic any tips for gaining some energy??


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Lovely scan pics everyone!! :flower: Buch of good lookin' babes if I do say so.
> 
> I had a check-up at the Dr's office today, blood pressure, pee in a cup, weight measuring etc. and I was asking her about our next scan date... apparently since we're not getting genetic screening done, we don't get our next scan till 18 weeks!! That's 9 weeks away! :brat:
> 
> The only encouraging bit about it is that we'll also get to find out the sex then! But AWWWWWW it's so FAR AWAY. :dohh:
> 
> As for food stuffs... I think I'm discovering that I seem to like cooked veggies more than raw ones. I think the raw ones were part of what was contributing to my bloating and constipation. So I'm going to try and eat more cooked veggies and see how that works out.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well!

It is not too far away 9 weeks, it will pass in a jiffy!:hugs:

I much prefer cooked veggies than raw as well, always did but I crave cooked and pureed veggies constantly, like the baby food kind haha!:haha:



nimbec said:


> Hi ladies it's very quiet in here today-hope everyone is ok!!
> 
> Has anyone else got horrid back pain? Also I feel so lethargic any tips for gaining some energy??

All is well!

I had a mean back pain on Friday, I was ironing for hours and I got really tired of standing. I must take more breaks.

Energy huh? I have a lot of energy in the morning, even without coffee. Later in the day I will lie down for a while and have often healthy snacks for some energy. And some mint tea (no sugar), as I can't drink other kinds of beverages. Mint tea picks me up as it is refreshing.

I realized what makes me nauseous: sugar. I only felt nauseous twice so far, once when I had a fanta, and yesterday when I had a cup of tea that DH put sugar in by mistake. Minutes later I was like bleeehhh:sad1: NO sugar for me!


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls!! 

Loving the scan pics!!!! I cannot wait for mine. As you know I had my first midwife appt week before last which was a bit later than it should have been. Well my midwife said she was sending my paperwork as 'urgent' to the hospital so I could have my scan on time. I called on Thursday as I hadnt heard anything and they have no record of me being preggers! They can see me on their system from last time but nothing now. She has had to squeeze me in for a scan as they are all booked up GREAT. None the less, I am sooo excited for the scan on Thursday. :)

She has assured me she will hunt down my paperwork. 

xxx


----------



## nimbec

Lilly omg even the thought of soggy veg makes me feel yukky lol glad u found what works for you though!! Glad all is well! 

Teamo Yey for scan date and I'm sure they will dig out your paper work how frustrating!! But u got your scan day and that's the most important thing x


----------



## nimbec

Ps I made it to 12 weeks YAY!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

nimbec said:
 

> Ps I made it to 12 weeks YAY!!!!

DITTO! :) :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling ok today :hugs:

Had a quick read through and wow! so many wonderful scans! 

Nothing much been happening with me, which is good of course lol! Next scan on tues, fingers crossed :flower:

I'll try and keep up with everyone a bit better this week, been slacking recently! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Yey teamo great feeling isn't it whoooooo hoooooo!! 

Dano pleased to hear all is well with you! 

Well clearly I've totally lost the plot my oh was shouting upstarirs to me this morning telling me there was no milk which there 100% was I was adamant!! So it turns out I put the milk away in the cupboard rather than the fridge Ooooops!!! Haha warm milk yuk!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

TeAmo said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Ps I made it to 12 weeks YAY!!!!
> 
> DITTO! :) :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats ladies!! 


So I have a hilarious story to share. (Well, DH and I think it is anyway... :haha:)

We went out for dinner last night with a male friend of ours. He doesn't know we're expecting yet. None of our friends do. So we went to a Tea and Crepe place. Trying to be subtle I went up to the counter to ask about which of their multitude of teas I could have, since many herbal teas aren't safe. That way DH and our friend could keep chatting at the table and he'd be none the wiser. 

While at the counter, the owner starts telling me about their "Life Brand" teas and their "Mom-to-be" line. And I tell them I'm fine with my choice, but thank-you. I sit back at the table.

The waitress comes to take our order. I tell her I want the honeybush tea. She responds, "Oh are you sure? You don't want to try the Mom-to-be tea?" I bite my lip and quickly tell her that I'd like the honeybush, and thank-you. She then she brings out our crepes, and when she puts my down, she says, "Oh and by the way, congratulations!" DH and I exchange a glace with each other and just try to keep talking in our current conversation. 

So far... MIRACULOUSLY... our friend seems to have no idea what's going on. He's so oblivious he hasn't caught on yet. And then, they basically tell him a THIRD time. The manager comes by the table and hands me a pamphlet of the "Mom-to-Be" line. I'm pretty sure I was rather rude to him and hurried him away muttering thank-you and stuffing the pamphlet into my purse. 

THREE TIMES they basically told our friend, and he still has NO IDEA! :dohh: If we were with ANYONE else we know, they would have caught on the very first time they said anything.... thank-God for oblivious friends!! I was so sure I was being all descreet by going up to the counter to ask... and then they come back *three* times to say something at the table. Oi Vey. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol Readytomum that is just typical!! your friend is going to kick themselves when they find out! lol.. 

well my daughter is over her stomach bug... now I have it!! Brilliant! Its so painful I have no idea how she didn't complain so much! So anyway I have spent the day in bed, when I do get up I feel like my guts are going to fall out of my bum haha!


----------



## TeAmo

oh dear!!! I would have been cringing so bad if they kept saying things to me!! 

Oh no tummy bug!! They are the worst! xx


----------



## nimbec

Readytomum so funny!!!!!! Phew thankgoodness they were oblivious! Lol still chuckling now. 

Ukgirl glad your lo is better but sorry you are unwell not at all what you want at this moment in time (((hugs)))

It's my scan tomorrow so very excited to see my bean!


----------



## TeAmo

^^ aww so jealous! :) Have you seen bean already? xx


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh nimbec that is exciting!!! is it your first scan? x 

I can not wait for my next scan! This is my OH's first baby, my 2 are with my ex husband, we had our first scan on friday, his face said it all, he showed all his work mates the scan pic afterwards lol.


----------



## LittleSpy

Redytomum -- :rofl:

Happy 12 weeks, ladies!!

I get another u/s on Friday to check my monster-cyst. YAY! :haha: Wonder if I'll get the nerve to ask the tech if they know what a "nub shot" is and if they can give me one. I didn't have the nerve with Maisie. :dohh:

I feel so not pregnant it's amazing. Hope I continue to feel this good for a few more months until the back/ligament pain inevitably kick in and the BH contractions start going nonstop and the baby starts headbutting my cervix. :haha: I continue my delusion thinking I can hardly wait for all that to start. I'm so excited about being so pregnant I'm crazy uncomfortable! :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> Lol Readytomum that is just typical!! your friend is going to kick themselves when they find out! lol..
> 
> well my daughter is over her stomach bug... now I have it!! Brilliant! Its so painful I have no idea how she didn't complain so much! So anyway I have spent the day in bed, when I do get up I feel like my guts are going to fall out of my bum haha!

I'm actually really looking forward to telling our friends now, because we can be like, well Brian has know for a few weeks now, he just didn't realize it! :haha: It's really good that he didn't though, my sister would have been *furious* if he found out before she did. :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ukgirl: Hope your stomache bug goes away quickly! Those are the worst. I was actually sick with one just a few days after OV, so I wasn't feeling very hopeful about our chances. But I guess it worked out just fine in the end!

nimbec: good luck on your scan tomorrow!! I hope everything goes well. :flower:

littlespy: I hope you keep feeling good! I felt almost human yesterday, and I was actually getting worried by the end of the day because I felt so good. Today it's back to the pseudo-drunk feeling, so I'm sure things are as they should be. lol It's weird how feeling poorly is reassuring. :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou for all the scan well wishes!! Teamo this is my 3rd scan ice has 6 & 8 week ones as am high risk and have had previous losses :( but positive thinking this is my sticky bean!! 

Ukgirl I think my oh will be the same! This is both of our first baby eeek exciting and terrifying all at the same time! 

Littlespy enjoy feeling well - in jelous! Ugh feel a but iffy again but I'll take it as long as my bean is well. 

Hope everyone is ok I'll update you all after my scan tomorrow ((Hugs)) to you all! Good night x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all sorry not been on much been a bit busy, me and OH got married last thursday and been away on a short break since. We had a wonderful day and weekend and today been busy packing as we are off to the airport tomorrow to fly out to Tennerife on tuesday. We are very excited as its our first time taking our LO abroad! 
Tomorrow morning though before all that we have our first scan at last yay! So hoping all will be well with that.
I have been reading although not posting a lot hope to change that when i get back from hols. Will update you re scan as soon as i can. Congrats to everyone who has had them already have loved seeing the pics and hugs to all those having a tough time. Catch up soon! X x


----------



## nimbec

Melissasbump congratulations on getting married!!!! Good luck for scan tomorrow and hope you have a fabulous trip !


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats MelissasBump!!! I wish you an eternity of love and happiness!!! 

Afm , nothing new going on just counting down till we can find out what lo is!!!


----------



## lily28

melissasbump said:


> Hi all sorry not been on much been a bit busy, me and OH got married last thursday and been away on a short break since. We had a wonderful day and weekend and today been busy packing as we are off to the airport tomorrow to fly out to Tennerife on tuesday. We are very excited as its our first time taking our LO abroad!
> Tomorrow morning though before all that we have our first scan at last yay! So hoping all will be well with that.
> I have been reading although not posting a lot hope to change that when i get back from hols. Will update you re scan as soon as i can. Congrats to everyone who has had them already have loved seeing the pics and hugs to all those having a tough time. Catch up soon! X x

Many many congratulation!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations Melissasbump!!!! Best wishes to you and OH for the future!!


----------



## ebelle

congrats melissa! have a great holiday!


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi all sorry for not being on in such a long time. We moved to staffordshire, had no internet, and sadly we lost our baby on friday. Totally devastated! Hope you all have a happy, healthy pregnancy. speak sn. x


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> Hi all sorry not been on much been a bit busy, me and OH got married last thursday and been away on a short break since. We had a wonderful day and weekend and today been busy packing as we are off to the airport tomorrow to fly out to Tennerife on tuesday. We are very excited as its our first time taking our LO abroad!
> Tomorrow morning though before all that we have our first scan at last yay! So hoping all will be well with that.
> I have been reading although not posting a lot hope to change that when i get back from hols. Will update you re scan as soon as i can. Congrats to everyone who has had them already have loved seeing the pics and hugs to all those having a tough time. Catch up soon! X x

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What wonderful news!! I hope you have a long and happy life together, with your LO as well of course!!

Hi to everyone else! Was away in France/SPain all weekend for a wedding, so I'm sure I have lots to catch up on. It's OHs birthday today so I may never actually get caught up...!!!

Hope everyone is feeling well and had a great weekend!! I was pleasently surprised that I didn't feel too tired or at all sick when away :mrgreen: I'm hoping that's more or less the end of it?!?! 

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TeAmo

Congrats Melissa!!

so sorry mamaofthree. :'(

Nimbec, hope scan is going well!! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

well my son has the sickness bug now, he just puked all over his class lol...


----------



## LittleSpy

mamaofthree -- :hugs:

ukgirl -- ewwww!!! Man, I'm not looking forward to school aged children. Seems like they are ALWAYS puking! :sick:

Day 5 of no spotting!!! :happydance: Now I just have to make it through the day and I can wake up early and exercise tomorrow! And not a moment too soon. The scale is starting to try to creep up on me (in an unhealthy-not-just-because-I'm-pregnant way -- I've been a piggy).


----------



## doggylover

mamaofthree said:


> Hi all sorry for not being on in such a long time. We moved to staffordshire, had no internet, and sadly we lost our baby on friday. Totally devastated! Hope you all have a happy, healthy pregnancy. speak sn. x

I am so so sorry to hear this :hugs: I hope it isn't long before you areback with us, and have your sticky little bean safe in there. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## doggylover

So managed to catch up a little - all the scan pics are wonderful!! 

Congrats to everyone who has reached 12 weeks as well....that's me tomorrow! Whoop!!!

Readytomum - maybe your friend just didn't want to make the situation worse and pretended not to hear all the talk?!?! Or maybe he's just oblivious! :haha:

Maybesoon :hugs: sorry your dh is still being a major $*%* (choose your own word for there!) Easier said than done, but try to concentrate on baby and staying healthy.

Littlespy, glad to hear the spotting has finished!!! Hopefully that is the end of it for the next 28 weeks or so!


----------



## ebelle

So sorry to hear that mamaofthree *bigs hugs to you*


----------



## ReadytoMum

mamaofthree: I'm so sorry. :hugs:

ukgirl: Sounds like you've got a house full of germs!

doggylover: I'm glad the weekend away went better than you were expecting! It's amazing what our bodies can do when we make them. :flower:

Littlespy: hurray! Let's hope it stays that way for you.

As for me, I feel like death. I've caught a cold. Again. This is the third time I'll have been sick since I got pregnant. Obviously LO is taking up all my energy and with it my immune system. Sigh. My nose won't stop running, my head feels like it's full of fuzz, and I have a dull thudding headache that just wont go away. And the worst part is not being able to take any meds to help it go away, or at least to help me feel human enough to accomplish things. I need to get my lecture for tomorrow finished, and I work at the Library tonight. Then tomorrow of course is travel day to go teach.... :nope: I don't see how all this is going to work out. I can't even sleep properly! Between having to blow my nose and pee I was awake every hour or so last night.


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> So managed to catch up a little - all the scan pics are wonderful!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has reached 12 weeks as well....that's me tomorrow! Whoop!!!
> 
> Readytomum - maybe your friend just didn't want to make the situation worse and pretended not to hear all the talk?!?! Or maybe he's just oblivious! :haha:
> 
> Maybesoon :hugs: sorry your dh is still being a major $*%* (choose your own word for there!) Easier said than done, but try to concentrate on baby and staying healthy.
> 
> Littlespy, glad to hear the spotting has finished!!! Hopefully that is the end of it for the next 28 weeks or so!

Thank you doggylover! 

It was a really hard weekend. He's lost his ever loving mind. He has kept me locked out of the house throughout this whole time. He refuses to allow me to get my dogs or things. I'm trying to take the high road, but it is going to come down to me calling his boss (the chief of police) and having them meet me at the house this weekend to get my dogs & belongings. So sad. He apparently consumed 3 complete 30 packs of beer throughout the weekend. He text me on Saturday afternoon telling me he has been sick & has contemplated shooting himself! (stable environment). Then at 11:30 pm Saturday night he's texting me asking me "Do you want to come home?" UMMM ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?! So in the mean time, I'm trying to hold it together & figure out how I never saw the signs of him being so unstable until now. I'm working on trying to find a storage building, uhaul trailer & enough help for this Saturday that if I can get the police to meet me over at the house I can get all my things out at once. Then I have to find a place to live. So much going on. In the mean time, I'm still spotting. Doc totally believes it's stress related & my family believes he is trying to cause me to lose the baby. I refuse to let that happen! He may not want me or our baby, but I refuse to let him harm my precious kiddo! 

Hope you are doing well! Take care!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon I see he has resorted to the pity route... oh I have drunk so much I made myself ill... I want to shoot myself... its all so you feel sorry for him so he can be in control again. He sounds like a nightmare but I get it... i didnt see my ex husband for how bad he was until he was ordered to leave our home by child services and we were together for 7 years. Its nuts how blind you can be when you love someone. Just relax get a solicitor and get an order put on him where he has a certain amount of time to return your stuff. Or.... if you get the police to escort you there make sure you show them evidence of him threatening to shoot himself. write everything down and collect as much against him as you can. I hope you get your dogs and stuff back soon hun hes a knob xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh you lot have the joys of school bugs to come! If one kid gets sick they all get sick then you get sick haha.. I have reached a wall of resistence now where my immune system is so amazing thanks to all the exposure to the bugs I rarely get badly sick and if I do its over in a few days :D


----------



## maybesoon

Exactly!!! I have been taking pics of the trash & beer almost daily since the fridge he uses to keep his beer in is in the garage & he hasn't locked me out of it yet. I have pictures of the trash full of beer cans as he's been setting it out the back door. I have also kept all the texts & emails of him telling me to stay at my parents, I'm not welcome there & the text of him talking about shooting himself. I have them all saved on my work computer & I have emailed it all to my bestfried so she has a copy of everything. I'm doing what I can to ensure that when we go to court there will be very little chance "my baby" is left alone with him EVER! I just can't imagine leaving my baby alone with him now. I'm just blown away at his recent behavior. And horrified with myself for not seeing this sooner. He's like a downward spiral about to blow up! 

Thank you so much for your support. You ladies have NO idea how much you are helping me keep my sanity throughout all of this.


----------



## nimbec

Mamaofthree I'm so sorry for your loss big hugs and hope to see you here again soon! 

Doggylover glad you had a goo time and sick ess stayed away! 

Maybesoon sounds like you have an action plan - good for you!!! (((hugs)))

Thanks teamo well I'm back from my scan an on cloud 9 !!! Measuring ahead 12+4 and really healthy baby nt measurement was 1so well within range just my bloods to come back now I'll post a pic later as on phone now and won't let me do it grrrr we saw him/her jumping about and sucking their thumb omg in ex static !!! 

Hope everyone is ok! Oh and I puked again today grrr just as I thought I was over it :(


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec said:


> Mamaofthree I'm so sorry for your loss big hugs and hope to see you here again soon!
> 
> Doggylover glad you had a goo time and sick ess stayed away!
> 
> Maybesoon sounds like you have an action plan - good for you!!! (((hugs)))
> 
> Thanks teamo well I'm back from my scan an on cloud 9 !!! Measuring ahead 12+4 and really healthy baby nt measurement was 1so well within range just my bloods to come back now I'll post a pic later as on phone now and won't let me do it grrrr we saw him/her jumping about and sucking their thumb omg in ex static !!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! Oh and I puked again today grrr just as I thought I was over it :(

awww how exciting!!!! Congrats on the great scan!!!

Yuck, sorry you still have the pukes.... I'm hoping we will all be past them soon!!!


----------



## chig

Maybesoon - I am soooooo sorry that you have to go through this right now. I like your attitude! Just stay strong for your baby and you. :hugs: He will regret it one day...

mamaofthree- :hugs:

Congrats to all those reaching 12 weeks!!! How exciting. I still have a few more weeks until I reach that milestone!


----------



## doggylover

Omg nimbec, sucking their thumb?!!! That's adorable and amazing! What a wonderful experience!!! Congrats!

Maybesoon I like how smart you are being and getting ready to proverbially beat the sh*t out of this guy in court if the need comes. I love it!!! You are one strong mamma to be!!! 

I am totally freaked out right now (ladies who have kids will probably laugh at this!) my dh was checking out my bump, which is just a bump now I think, no more bloat...and he said "oh my gosh look at your belly button!"

IT'S STARTED TO POP OUT!!! it's currently in a weird kind of flat state, and it is freaking the heck out of me!!!! I didn't think that happened for AGES yet!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I think it depends a lot on how thin you are, doggy.

I'm not. At all. And mine never popped out. :haha: Got less deep, but no, never close to popping.


----------



## doggylover

Now I'm even more freaked out! I want to push it back in :haha: I'm a uk size 10 (us size 6) and I'm 5ft 8 so I'm not super skinny or anything. Especially at the minute when I feel like a whale!!!!! But I definitely have a bump now :mrgreen: and now the belly button...I can't stop looking at it!! Gross...


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you doggylover! 

I am at the point of thinking ahead & the fact that he could even think (or not think) about texting me about contemplating shooting himself just threw me over the edge. I can't even begin to imagine my baby in that situation. I can't imagine my baby being left alone with someone having that type of mental breakdown. So it has put me in crazy mamma mode. I will do everything in my power to show the Court that he isn't in a stable enough place to take care of my baby during any type of visitation. It's really pretty sad. This is NOT what I wanted EVER. I wanted a family, not this. I just wish he would wake up & see the light, stop drinking and be the man he pretended to be when I fell in love with him.


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> Now I'm even more freaked out! I want to push it back in :haha: I'm a uk size 10 (us size 6) and I'm 5ft 8 so I'm not super skinny or anything. Especially at the minute when I feel like a whale!!!!! But I definitely have a bump now :mrgreen: and now the belly button...I can't stop looking at it!! Gross...

bahaha doggylover! :haha: I'm glad you have said something about this.... Now if/when mine starts doing it I won't freak out so bad!!! But yes, for the record, I did just pull my dress up (while sitting at my desk at work) and look at my bellybutton!!! :blush:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Now I'm even more freaked out! I want to push it back in :haha: I'm a uk size 10 (us size 6) and I'm 5ft 8 so I'm not super skinny or anything. Especially at the minute when I feel like a whale!!!!! But I definitely have a bump now :mrgreen: and now the belly button...I can't stop looking at it!! Gross...

Granted, I'm used to Americans, but that's quite thin to me (not saying you're like gross skinny or anything, just healthy! :haha:).

I was a US 12 when I became pregnant with DD and then I gained too much weight (40lbs). Then I never lost the 40 pounds I gained with her so I'm a US 16 at the moment (well, actually, if I'm being honest, my size 16 trousers are currently unbuttoned and almost entirely unzipped at the moment :rofl:). :blush: So, no, I don't have to worry at all about the belly button popping. :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Lol Doggylover I guess it all goes with the territory ;) I'm sure it looks quite cute


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- I hate it for you. But it does sound like he's very, very depressed. He needs help. And as immature and irrational as it is, this is his cry for it. :nope:

And I will say that I had severe PPD with dd. I was quite suicidal for a few months, but never ever would I have harmed my child. But, when it got to that point for me, I took the initiative to get help for myself. Not everyone can take that step for themselves, though. I hope he does get the help he needs.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, I was a size 8(Uk) when I was pregnant with my first and had to take my tummy piercing out around 3-4 months then even though it was flat my button didnt actually pop out properly until the end of the pregnancy lol. I'm expecting it sooner this time, I'm now a size 10 but I have had 2 kids already so I'm presenting a lot sooner than I did before, the fundus is already halfway to the bellybutton and my bump is sticking out lol.. 

maybesoon, I'm court currently with my ex and it is tough! You get knocked aorund and judged by all sorts of people. So if you are sure this is what you want and what is best for you and baby, which I personally think it is, then you need to write down everything he does and have evidence to back it up. Do not be alone with him, do not give him any opperatunity to put you down. He wanted you to feel bad when he told you he would shoot himself, he wants you to get sucked into the drama of it all. The best thing you can do is ignore him and not give him any pay off. He doesn't seem to want the baby you are having together so I'm hoping for your sake that it doesn't even get close to a court battle. But without sounding mean you have to realise that if he does want to see his baby he has as much right as you do, as long as he sees the baby in a safe controlled way. My feeling is though that he wont bother. Or he will for a few visits then he'll give up, while he is drinking and threatening you though you have every right to refuse him contact, I know the baby isn't even born yet but you have to always think ahead and be careful that you don't use the baby as weapon to hurt him with ( I know you wouldnt but some women do because they dont have any other way to hurt their exes back). But yeh the thing that I found most useful in court is evidence and diaries, and the people who deal daily with that stuff arent stupid they can tell when someone isnt being a good parent or not. I was abused by my ex in Norway, now we are going through courts in England, I was afraid they wouldnt understand me or see my side or he would be able to trick them into believing him, but they told me straight out that they know what he is about even though he is being nice in court. So dont worry. Just relax and let his bullshit wash over you. Do not even rise to anything he says xxx You will be fine hun you can tell you are strong so just keep going you're doing really well :) Xx


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> But yes, for the record, I did just pull my dress up (while sitting at my desk at work) and look at my bellybutton!!! :blush:

:rofl: 

Ugh nimbec cute is very much not the word I would use!

I dont know why I'm so grossed out by it!!! It's never something that has worried me in the past, and I always thought it was funny to see belly buttons popped. I guess I just didn't expect it so early!

Ukgirl :hugs: Im glad the courts are seeing straight through your ex. From what you have mentioned in the past he sounds like a total monster.


----------



## maybesoon

To be perfectly honest. I would give just about anything for him to get help & straighten things out. I have begged him to seek help, but he refuses & only states that he knows his many faults & doesn't want to discuss them with anyone. As bad as it is, if he would get the help he needs including AA I think he could be the man I married and we could work things out over time. I do honestly believe there is obviously something going on & he's drinking to cover it, but it's only making matters worse. With that being said, I would never keep our child from him out of anger. At the moment though, he's not in a mental place where he can care for a baby. He's merely thinking of himself & staying in a drunken stupor. That is no environment for our baby.

I have prayed & prayed that he will come to his senses & realize what he is doing, get the help that he needs so that we can move past this. I have prayed that he will do it before it is completely too late for our family (but I'm afraid I could not ever trust him again at this point). But even if he doesn't for us, I want him to do it for our baby.


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover, I was a size 8(Uk) when I was pregnant with my first and had to take my tummy piercing out around 3-4 months then even though it was flat my button didnt actually pop out properly until the end of the pregnancy lol. I'm expecting it sooner this time, I'm now a size 10 but I have had 2 kids already so I'm presenting a lot sooner than I did before, the fundus is already halfway to the bellybutton and my bump is sticking out lol..
> 
> maybesoon, I'm court currently with my ex and it is tough! You get knocked aorund and judged by all sorts of people. So if you are sure this is what you want and what is best for you and baby, which I personally think it is, then you need to write down everything he does and have evidence to back it up. Do not be alone with him, do not give him any opperatunity to put you down. He wanted you to feel bad when he told you he would shoot himself, he wants you to get sucked into the drama of it all. The best thing you can do is ignore him and not give him any pay off. He doesn't seem to want the baby you are having together so I'm hoping for your sake that it doesn't even get close to a court battle. But without sounding mean you have to realise that if he does want to see his baby he has as much right as you do, as long as he sees the baby in a safe controlled way. My feeling is though that he wont bother. Or he will for a few visits then he'll give up, while he is drinking and threatening you though you have every right to refuse him contact, I know the baby isn't even born yet but you have to always think ahead and be careful that you don't use the baby as weapon to hurt him with ( I know you wouldnt but some women do because they dont have any other way to hurt their exes back). But yeh the thing that I found most useful in court is evidence and diaries, and the people who deal daily with that stuff arent stupid they can tell when someone isnt being a good parent or not. I was abused by my ex in Norway, now we are going through courts in England, I was afraid they wouldnt understand me or see my side or he would be able to trick them into believing him, but they told me straight out that they know what he is about even though he is being nice in court. So dont worry. Just relax and let his bullshit wash over you. Do not even rise to anything he says xxx You will be fine hun you can tell you are strong so just keep going you're doing really well :) Xx

I truly hope everything works out for the best for you! I'm really glad the Courts can see through him. Best of Luck with it all. I know it's frustrating.


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww thank you ladies :) I have our final hearing in january. He totally controlled every part of me. I always thought it was my fault. that I deserved it and that it was upto me to make him better. Only the person who needs help can get the help they need if they want it bad enough. I see alot of what I went through with you maybesoon I feel like I need to help you lol.. sorry if Im being annoying just tell me to shut up! :) xxx 

Who just lifted their dress up at work?? Hahaha thats funny... hope they dont have cctv!!!! Xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon said:


> To be perfectly honest. I would give just about anything for him to get help & straighten things out. I have begged him to seek help, but he refuses & only states that he knows his many faults & doesn't want to discuss them with anyone. As bad as it is, if he would get the help he needs including AA I think he could be the man I married and we could work things out over time. I do honestly believe there is obviously something going on & he's drinking to cover it, but it's only making matters worse. With that being said, I would never keep our child from him out of anger. At the moment though, he's not in a mental place where he can care for a baby. He's merely thinking of himself & staying in a drunken stupor. That is no environment for our baby.
> 
> I have prayed & prayed that he will come to his senses & realize what he is doing, get the help that he needs so that we can move past this. I have prayed that he will do it before it is completely too late for our family (but I'm afraid I could not ever trust him again at this point). But even if he doesn't for us, I want him to do it for our baby.

I'm really sorry you're having to deal with all this right now maybesoon. He's clearly not in a position to care for children right now. I know that you've mentioned before that he has two children from a previous relationship. Are they still living at the house with him? Or do they just come for visits on occasion? 

Because I feel like not only do you need to record everything you can for any future legal battles with your OH about your own child, but if he still has care of a 4 year old (and I forget how old the other one is), they need to be removed from that house by children's aid/child services as soon as possible as well.

Try to keep your head up hon, and hopefully you'll be able to collect your stuff soon and be finished with him. If he's not willing to get the help he needs, there's not much you can do about it. You need to look after yourself right now.


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Awww thank you ladies :) I have our final hearing in january. He totally controlled every part of me. I always thought it was my fault. that I deserved it and that it was upto me to make him better. Only the person who needs help can get the help they need if they want it bad enough. I see alot of what I went through with you maybesoon I feel like I need to help you lol.. sorry if Im being annoying just tell me to shut up! :) xxx
> 
> Who just lifted their dress up at work?? Hahaha thats funny... hope they dont have cctv!!!! Xx

You are not annoying at all. You have no idea how much help you have been through this. 

And it was me that lifted my dress up!!!! ooppppsss not sure if it's due to baby brain or my hubby causing me to lose my mind!!!! oh well, both excuses work for me right now!!! Lol I work in a really small office. There's only 4 of us that work here & I have my own office so really no one can see me unless they walk into it.... Luckily no cameras!!! lol


----------



## maybesoon

readytomum.... Thank you very much! I agree, he's not in the position to care for himself right now let alone a family. Yes he has 2 other children from his previous marriage (4yr old boy & 6 yr old girl). He has them from Sunday after lunch until Thursday morning and they alternate Wednesdays. So he has them just a little more than their mother. 

And I agree about doing this also for his 2 kiddos. I thought about calling CPS (US child protective services) however, they are just so swamped that you have to have good evidence that the kids are in harms way or being neglected pretty badly. Unfortunately, I can't prove either at this point. The only thing I could do is wait til the evening time when I know he's usually drunk & call them, but there is no guaranty they would go to his house at that time nor that he would act drunk enough. That's the bad thing about him. He can drink an 20 beers & not act drunk at all. He just gets mellow & almost absent from the world. But if you didn't know him, you wouldn't notice. 

I truly pray he gets help. In the case that he doesn't I am preparing for a fight. I will demand that the Court Orders him to alcohol treatment along with pyschological treatment and family counseling including his children since they will be in the same house at times with our baby together. Hopefully if I can get the Court to Order that then the truth will come out & they will remove his kids from him until he is better.


----------



## TeAmo

Aww Nimbec!! Can't wait to see scan pics!! glad everything went well.

Ahahaha about bellybutton girls. Littlespy mine never popped out just got shallower as well Xx


----------



## soph77

Wow maybesoon, I can't believe how much of a twat he is still being! Stay strong, document everything and look after yourself and your little muffin! :hugs:

Woohoo, to all the 12 weekers! I am nearly there, just a week and a half to go!

It's my birthday on Friday and dh is taking me somewhere special and romantic for dinner with NO KIDS! I am sooooo looking for our date :) I even went out an bought a whole new outfit. The dress is sooooo lovely i will feel like a princess :)


----------



## maybesoon

soph77 said:


> Wow maybesoon, I can't believe how much of a twat he is still being! Stay strong, document everything and look after yourself and your little muffin! :hugs:
> 
> Woohoo, to all the 12 weekers! I am nearly there, just a week and a half to go!
> 
> It's my birthday on Friday and dh is taking me somewhere special and romantic for dinner with NO KIDS! I am sooooo looking for our date :) I even went out an bought a whole new outfit. The dress is sooooo lovely i will feel like a princess :)

awww how fun! Sounds like the two of you will have an amazing night together! Enjoy it!


----------



## Vidal0123

I am Danielle! I am also due in April. I was first given the 17th but based on babys growth the 15


----------



## maybesoon

Vidal0123 said:


> I am Danielle! I am also due in April. I was first given the 17th but based on babys growth the 15

Congrats & welcome!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

soph77 said:


> Wow maybesoon, I can't believe how much of a twat he is still being! Stay strong, document everything and look after yourself and your little muffin! :hugs:
> 
> Woohoo, to all the 12 weekers! I am nearly there, just a week and a half to go!
> 
> It's my birthday on Friday and dh is taking me somewhere special and romantic for dinner with NO KIDS! I am sooooo looking for our date :) I even went out an bought a whole new outfit. The dress is sooooo lovely i will feel like a princess :)

Sounds like a hot date! :thumbup: I'm sure you'll have a great time!!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies! How is everyone?
I have so much to catch up on, so I'll read everyones posts later when I have a bit more time. 

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! Only another week till my nt scan. So excited!
I have so much going on at the moment. So I'm a bundle of nerves and excitement all in one. lol.

Tomorrow I have to take my son up to the hospital as he is having tests done to make sure he doesn't have cycstic fibrosis or any other bad illness that needs treatment. I'm positive the tests will come back negative and that he has asthma like me. So fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow.

Its my daughters 6th birthday on Friday! I can't believe it, they grow sooo fast!!
And on top of all this and having a new bub I'm getting married next year!! Just told my family last night and ended up with tonnes of messages of congratulations. I guess they are all excited, lol.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Will catch up on all posts later :flower:


----------



## kristyrich

soph77 said:


> Wow maybesoon, I can't believe how much of a twat he is still being! Stay strong, document everything and look after yourself and your little muffin! :hugs:
> 
> Woohoo, to all the 12 weekers! I am nearly there, just a week and a half to go!
> 
> It's my birthday on Friday and dh is taking me somewhere special and romantic for dinner with NO KIDS! I am sooooo looking for our date :) I even went out an bought a whole new outfit. The dress is sooooo lovely i will feel like a princess :)

Its my daughter's birthday on friday too. Because it will be such a busy day and I may not get a chance to hop on here. Happy Birthday to you!! Hope you have a fabulous day and enjoy your romantic dinner! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

11 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## doggylover

....12 weeks today!!! :happydance:

Cannot believe it! This seemed so far away when I found out I was pregnant (at 3+6). 

Question: I have heard different start dates for second tri....I thought it was 14 weeks but lots of people say 12. What's the thinking on this one? Should I take a middle value and say 13?!


----------



## kristyrich

doggylover said:


> ....12 weeks today!!! :happydance:
> 
> Cannot believe it! This seemed so far away when I found out I was pregnant (at 3+6).
> 
> Question: I have heard different start dates for second tri....I thought it was 14 weeks but lots of people say 12. What's the thinking on this one? Should I take a middle value and say 13?!

I think people say different weeks but I would take it as the end of week 12 is the end of first tri. So in saying that yes I would say week 13 is start of second tri.:thumbup:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> ....12 weeks today!!! :happydance:
> 
> Cannot believe it! This seemed so far away when I found out I was pregnant (at 3+6).
> 
> Question: I have heard different start dates for second tri....I thought it was 14 weeks but lots of people say 12. What's the thinking on this one? Should I take a middle value and say 13?!


Congrats! 

According to my Mayo pregnancy book, the last day of the 12th week is the last day of the 1tri, and the start of 2nd tri. It makes total sense :thumbup:

Good morning ladies, I'm away on business and I have 2 meetings today, but I'd rather just stay in the hotel and sleep haha!
I think my belly is sticking out a little today, the little moomin is definitely growing well. I have the biggest craving for fruit salad (and I hate fruit) :haha:
It's a good thing mama moomin and little moomin, we agree on 1 subject, we both love Asian food! :munch:


----------



## ukgirl23

I always thought it was 12 weeks too and I've had 2 kids lol.. because after 12 weeks the placenta takes over and the babies liver makes its own blood cells, so that is phase 1 completed lol... Thats why we feel less tired and sick in the second trimester :D I can not wait for next tuesday when I will be 12 weeks, congratulations to all of you who are there already!! 

lily thats so cute! fruit salad is yummy!! I'm craving an egg mayo wrap for breakfast, I had one yesterday it was amazing!!!!! foodgasm!!! 

OH is now sick too... so ironically the whole house is puking except me.. the person you would expect it from most lol!! I'm tired today, DS was sick in my bed last night :( Hope you all have a lovely day! xxx


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies!!! Congrats on 11 & 12 weeks I can't believe we've made it either whooooo hoooooo!!!! 

I read a post at top of pregnancy club forum by administrators that explains trimesters its different in different countries haha typical!! Quite interesting tho if u fancy a read! 

Oh no Ukgirl that's really rough poor you what a horrid week you've had (((hugs))) 

Lilly hope all goes well I feel like staying in bed today too :( 

Welcome to the new lady (danielle i think sorry im on phone and cant scroll back :s) and congrats this is a great thread to be on everyone is so supportive! 

While I'm on the subject just want to say a massive thanks to you all for being so great for the last ?? 8/9ish weeks!! Long may it continue hopefully we can stick together through all tri's and birth eeeek that sounds scary!! 

How many of you is it your first? It's my first baby lots of daft questions to ask so I warn u in advance lol


----------



## doggylover

Thanks everyone, I will take the start of week 13 (or end of week 12!) as the second tri!

Nimbec this is my first baby too! 

It's great having experienced ladies around to ask about stuff (e.g. the belly button thing :haha:)


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, just stopping by to update after my scan. Everything looks good and still measuring bang on for my ov dates, so my EDD will be changed to the 21st now (just as I thought!) Sadly no pics again, as it was done via the EPAU.. again. 
My next one in 2 weeks is a proper scan tho, so I will get a pic then :)

Melissabump - Congrats on becoming a MRS!!

Maybesoon - Hang in there sweetie, sounds like you're having a terrible time of it :hugs:

Nimbec - Huge congrats on the wonderful scan results! Did you get a cute pic?

Doggylover - Congrats on 12 weeks! That is truly bizarre about your belly button! :haha: mine never popped last time, but I had a back to back baby, so always had a smaller/funny shaped bump!

Vidal - Hello and welcome!!!

Kristyrich - I hope everything goes OK with your boy hun. :hugs:

UKgirl - congrats on the 11 week milestone!! Wow we are all zipping along now! I can sympathise, we are all ill here too, LO picked up a steaming snotting cold with tummy upset from toddler group last week, myself and DH have it today. Lovely. LOL!!

Lily - I don't envy you having to attend meetings away today! Hope you feel OK for it all!

Hope I've replied to everyone. I'm off to chillax, DH is home so can entertain LO for me this afternoon! :haha: :flower:

xxx


----------



## dan-o

PS. I'm just gonna go for 13 weeks as the end of the 1st tri, all very confusing how it differs everywhere!


----------



## Steph82

First here as well. You guys have been awesome! I'm sure my doc would have cancelled me as a patient, If I had not had this board and you ladies to stalk and ask :haha:

I had my OB appointment yesterday and asked her the same 2nd trimester question... her answer was: You've made it lol. I would agree with the end of 12 weeks but I'll take the 2nd trimester early anytime :haha:

I have to say, I fell 100% human again! It's crazy, but I actually don't feel pregnant (except for my bloat/belly that grows throughout the day lol). My skin is clearing up, no more MS (or the need to eat every hour), bbs are less sore, and not really tired anymore! Now I know why they say that the 2nd trimester is the best :happydance:

I ahve my NT scan tomorrow. Unfortunately OH can't make it because he is traveling for his job :cry:. I guess I will tape it on my phone and text it to him.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Glad to see everyone is ticking along nicely!! I'm at 10 weeks today! :happydance:

I'm still feeling like death with this bug I've caught. I cancelled my class today because there was just no way I was going to be able to make the commute (5 hrs each way to teach for 1.5 hours). I'm sure my students won't mind though. :haha:

Thankfully DH hasn't cought it yet, but he's a teacher and it's going around his school too, so I feel like it's just a matter of time. I *really* hope he doesn't get it though... he turns into such a baby when he's sick! :dohh: Is anyone else's OH like that?


----------



## dan-o

Readyto - both my DH.. AND my DS are like that :rofl:
Men! :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

ReadytoMum said:


> Thankfully DH hasn't cought it yet, but he's a teacher and it's going around his school too, so I feel like it's just a matter of time. I *really* hope he doesn't get it though... he turns into such a baby when he's sick! :dohh: Is anyone else's OH like that?

Isn't everyone's? :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggy -- I think 13/14 weeks is fine to say you're in 2nd tri. :thumbup: There are different ways of calculating trimesters which is where the discrepency comes into play. Divide 40 by 3, or divide 38 by 3 (and then add the 2 weeks before you ovulate onto 2nd tri), and then there's another way but I forget -- I think it just breaks the pregnancy down by the baby's development, so when the placenta is taking over and the baby is a fetus is when 2nd tri starts, I think. Any way you do it, you're definitely there by the middle of the 14th week. I think my docs consider week 13 as the start of 2nd tri.


----------



## maybesoon

Hello ladies!!! :hugs: Congrats to everyone ending their 1st trimester or getting close. I can't wait to get there myself!!!

Today is a new day & I'm doing my best to make it a positive one. Working on focusing on myself & my LO.

Hope you ladies have a fantastic day!


----------



## doggylover

Oh man alive. my last class of the day are driving me insane!!

Now, please bear in mind these are 11/12 year olds.

"What country is Northern Ireland attached to? What other country makes up the island of Ireland?"

Answer... "Scotland."

Bearing in mind we are 13 miles from the Northern Ireland/Republic of Ireland border...I am horrified!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Hilarious! You must have the patience of a saint lol!!! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

lol, doggylover. :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec said:


> Morning ladies!!! Congrats on 11 & 12 weeks I can't believe we've made it either whooooo hoooooo!!!!
> 
> I read a post at top of pregnancy club forum by administrators that explains trimesters its different in different countries haha typical!! Quite interesting tho if u fancy a read!
> 
> Oh no Ukgirl that's really rough poor you what a horrid week you've had (((hugs)))
> 
> Lilly hope all goes well I feel like staying in bed today too :(
> 
> Welcome to the new lady (danielle i think sorry im on phone and cant scroll back :s) and congrats this is a great thread to be on everyone is so supportive!
> 
> While I'm on the subject just want to say a massive thanks to you all for being so great for the last ?? 8/9ish weeks!! Long may it continue hopefully we can stick together through all tri's and birth eeeek that sounds scary!!
> 
> How many of you is it your first? It's my first baby lots of daft questions to ask so I warn u in advance lol

Yep, this is my first baby too!!!


----------



## doggylover

That was from the class who gave me the ever memorable quote "what animal does vegetarian meat come from?" sometimes I find it hard not to just stare in awe at them...they definitely need a LOT of patience!!!

Ouch...I'm sore today. I'm stretching! Clearly my hips are moving outwards...


----------



## maybesoon

lol doggylover! I don't know how teachers do it. I know I definately couldn't.

Then again I work with the public & I wonder most days how I keep my sanity..... oh wait.... I'm pretty my sanity was lost a week ago....

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Hello Ladies! Lots to catch up on!
I am glad to hear a lot of you are getting to the second tri and feeling better! I will be 13 weeks near the end of this week and cannot wait...I thought I was feeling better then MS came back, but not as bad, so I am hoping this is the end of it. I think I will count beginning of week 13 as 2nd tri...less than a week to go!

Sorry to hear those that are going through a hard time at the moment. You ladies are all so strong, just reading your stories throughout the day make me realize how easy I have it and that it should not be taken for granted. Stay strong and good luck!

We have started to tell a few people outside of our immediate family now...let the news chain begin. I'm sure plenty of other people will know soon enough!
I cannot wait to get some sort of a bump...still nothing there. Everytime we talk to my MIL on the phone she is always asking "is she showing yet?" Our answer is always, "no, not yet..." Maybe one day...sigh. I envy all you with cute bumps already!


----------



## doggylover

Bjs don't envy the bump - I'm dreading what I'll look like in a few weeks time! Beached whale comes to mind :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

lmao doggylover.... I'm starting to show a little... It really scares the crap out of me because I'm such a small girl anyway. I'm going to look like I swallowed an entire family of whales by the time I deliver!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

hi girls!!! 

Haha doggylover! you maybe shouldn't admit to being their teacher ;-) 

hope everyone's well. i told work im up the duffer today. i was so nervous cause there's lots in my office and we're being made redundant :-D went well though Xx


----------



## nimbec

Haha Doggylover & maybesoon that made me chuckle then a sigh of relief as I'm the same and def showing already was size 8 uk size now nothing and I mean nada goes even close to fitting both tops and bottoms!! Ooooops!!


----------



## chig

Hi ladies!!! I just got finished catching up on all the pages of unread posts. I have been really busy and also been fighting a cold and cough. I am finally back to myself...I think!

It looks like more and more of you ladies are reaching the 12 week mark. I have my next appointment next Friday on Oct 5th with my OB and then another appointment for my 12 weeks NT scan on Oct 16th (I'll be just finishing my 12th week)...Everything still seems so far away. I just can't wait to see my little peanut wiggling around. I pray he/she is doing okay in there. I am still not showing that much, other than looking bloated sometimes. I can't wait to show off my bump! I hope to join you ladies in the 2nd trimester soon!!!


----------



## maybesoon

chig I'm right there with you. I have my next scan on October 15th! I can't wait to see him/her moving around! 

nimbec I started out size 2 US and although I still have not gained a single pound (per the scales again this morning) I have a little bump, but it's my hips. My work bottoms are no longer fitting around my hips. As for shirts..... My boobs are on their path to exploding my buttons. I can no longer wear any of my shirts that have buttons! eeekkk...


----------



## LittleSpy

:rofl: at "up the duff." I'm sorry, but that phrase gets me every time. Not sure why I find it so funny.

OMG, nothing like the smell of microwaved fish to welcome me back to my office from lunch. :sick: MS has been gone for a few weeks now but smell/food aversions and heightened gag reflex remain. :dohh: I don't think I'm ever going to be able to drink coffee again the smell puts me off so much now. I _*LOVE*_ coffee. :brat:


----------



## lily28

Nimbeck yes this is my first baby as well, this is why all the info from the other women here that have more is so invaluable!

My morning meeting was very good, we have another one on Thursday to follow up. I also have a business dinner in 30 min and I'm in PJs in my bed in the hotel haha! 

The hardest part of the day was being outside, in the drizzle standing on my feet for more than an hour. I have a nice hemorrhoid now thanks to the standing up 

By Christmas I wil have no more work and I will take it super easy. The most challenging part of my day will be rubbing the belly with cream :D

About DHs/OHs and being total babies when they are sick. OMG this is true for everyone. I don't dare say "I have a head ache" and DH has something close to meningitis or ebola. It is very frustrating and I can't take him seriously, it is like the boy who cries wolf every time. Is he really sick or is he just a baby?

BTW what is up with men assuming women have no sense of direction? 2 guys today were trying to tell me how to go from point a to point b, and they were giving such bad directions it drove me crazy. I take out my google maps on my cell and show them the point B and tell them are you guys telling me this is it? And they still couldn't agree with me or even between them. They were hopeless. BTW I'm extra talented when it comes to directions, I've never being lost and these guys just assumed I needed their(very bad) advice. 

I couldn't find fruit salad anywhere and I just had to make do with a fruit smoothie, but it was not the same :(


----------



## lily28

About the bump showing. Last week DH said it shows, but I honestly couldn't see it. I still wear the same clothes, different bras though. Yesterday and today the skinny jeans were a little tight on the button, and next week I'm getting the elastic band for them. I think I can only see a difference when I'm naked, when I wear my clothes I look the same.


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> :rofl: at "up the duff." I'm sorry, but that phrase gets me every time. Not sure why I find it so funny.
> 
> OMG, nothing like the smell of microwaved fish to welcome me back to my office from lunch. :sick: MS has been gone for a few weeks now but smell/food aversions and heightened gag reflex remain. :dohh: I don't think I'm ever going to be able to drink coffee again the smell puts me off so much now. I _*LOVE*_ coffee. :brat:

pmsl!! i love that phrase. x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Have you ladies hugged a Pharmacist lately? :flower:

I went to the drugstore looking like death, and asked the Pharmacist if she could help me. I wanted something to stop my face from leaking, but knew I was limited with cold meds because of being pg. She recommended an allergy pill that's safe for pg women, which is specifically designed to stop runny nose and eyes, and sneezing. I took one as soon as I got back home. It's slowly starting to kick in... and I CAN BREATH AGAIN! I'm going to give it a litte longer to fully take affect, and then it's nap time!!


----------



## ukgirl23

glad to hear you are feeling better readytomum! being ill is no fun especially when you have no energy to begin with! 

Up the duff makes me think if Hillary Duff lol  

Maybesoon: have you recently had a scan? that pic is lovely :) How are thins going now? I have been doing an online course I think might help you out a bit. 

https://www.onespace.org.uk/elearning/courses/freedom-programme

its free and online and you get a free book at the end. I feel like it could help you in your current situation. :) 

my little man is looking a lot healthier this evening and even managed some dinner which is great! Thankfully this sickness thing seems easy to come and easy to go! 

We are getting our new car tomorrow. Our current car is a tiny ford fiesta, we have 2 car seats in the back and no room for baby, so I persuaded my OH to get a bigger ''family'' car, which surprisingly wasn't hard lol.. We have got a vauxhall meriva now from tomorrow :D yay! love new car smell! and it has trays in the back :D :D :D


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl... That scan is from Sept 13th! I go back on October 15th. Thank you so much for the link. I will definately look into it. I need all the help I can get right now. The hubby text me wanting to know if I "want to come home". I haven't responded because I just don't know how I feel right now. I want more than anything the man I thought he was when we got married. I just don't know if he can be that man. 

There have been some ladies on here that have mentioned making him a list. I have thought about this over & over. I just don't know. I feel like if I do this it will totally push him over the edge (especially if he's drinking) and he will "feel" like I'm treating him as a child (which that's how he's acting so, whatever). I just don't know. Maybe I should give it a little more time & possibly try talking this weekend while his kiddos are at their mother's house.

Glad to hear your little man is getting better! Take care!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon you have to do what you feel is right, maybe talking to him and telling him that the way he has behaved is totally not okay for you, perhaps he has problems which he is finding hard to share with you so instead he's pushing you away. Be careful if you go alone though and if he at anytime starts to shout or be aggressive make sure you leave xxx 

October 15th isn't far away! eeekkk has the spotting stopped now? xx take care you too! :)


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl when I decide how to approach it, I am planning on meeting him somewhere in public. Still spotting, but it is not too bad right now. 

I am trying my best to focus on the positive side of things for now. I will figure out how to deal with him (hopefully the correct way) when the time comes.


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry maybesoon I thought I read from your last post that you were going to see him on the weekend. I think I may have misunderstood. Glad to hear the spotting has calmed down :) x


----------



## maybesoon

oh NO prob. There has been so much going on. I did try to go to the house over last weekend to get some stuff & my dogs. But he had the house locked up from the inside & wouldn't allow me in. It was pretty upsetting.


----------



## soph77

maybesoon said:


> Hello ladies!!! :hugs: Congrats to everyone ending their 1st trimester or getting close. I can't wait to get there myself!!!
> 
> Today is a new day & I'm doing my best to make it a positive one. Working on focusing on myself & my LO.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a fantastic day!

i love this positive attitude!



lily28 said:


> About the bump showing. Last week DH said it shows, but I honestly couldn't see it. I still wear the same clothes, different bras though. Yesterday and today the skinny jeans were a little tight on the button, and next week I'm getting the elastic band for them. I think I can only see a difference when I'm naked, when I wear my clothes I look the same.

I am totally showing already. bump is there in the morning but much bigger by bed time!



ReadytoMum said:


> Have you ladies hugged a Pharmacist lately? :flower:
> 
> I went to the drugstore looking like death, and asked the Pharmacist if she could help me. I wanted something to stop my face from leaking, but knew I was limited with cold meds because of being pg. She recommended an allergy pill that's safe for pg women, which is specifically designed to stop runny nose and eyes, and sneezing. I took one as soon as I got back home. It's slowly starting to kick in... and I CAN BREATH AGAIN! I'm going to give it a litte longer to fully take affect, and then it's nap time!!

I love my allergy meds, they are safe for pg and double as anti-nausea so often prescribed as ms tablets here. they are great for helping me get a good sleep too ;) i only take them when i need them though


yesterday afternoon we got the good news that our application for a new rental property was accepted. We really liked the house but heaps of people applied so we really didn't think we'd get it! When we found out about this baby we decided that we needed a bigger house. We'll be packing this week and moving next week so I might not be on here as much for a bit. I can't wait to lounge around the pool all pregnant this summer!! Will sure be better than going to my parents every day for a swim!

Here is the house - 
https://www.realestate.com.au/property-house-qld-ashmore-403796332

They are putting in new carpets and doing some yard work for us before we move in. It's at the end of a dead end so no through traffic and right next to a huge park for the kids and there will be heaps of kids from school that live nearby for the boys to hang out with, and close enough for them to ride to school :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

soph77 said:


> I can't wait to lounge around the pool all pregnant this summer!! Will sure be better than going to my parents every day for a swim!

Haha, I was so confused when I read this at first... I was like you're due in April... SUMMER? Then I looked at your location and remembered you're in Australia and your seasons are flipped to mine. :haha: Blame it on the cold.

That's fantastic news though, congrats!! I hope it's everything you're hoping it to be. DH and I would love to have a house, but where we live right now it's not feasble... especially since we know we don't want to stay here long term.


----------



## doggylover

Soph congrats that's wonderful news!!!

Afm...first day of entering the kitchen in the morning and NO GAGGING!! :happydance:


----------



## ebelle

Yay 13 weeks today! Hello 2nd tri!


----------



## ukgirl23

yay, congratulations ebelle!! xx 

Hope everyone is good today :) xx


----------



## dan-o

OMG this feeling good phase is rubbing off on me too... just managed a big salad for lunch.. first time I've been able to eat a proper lunch like that since I got my BFP!!! And no horrible bloaty pickles required!! Woohoo! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh gosh! If I wasn't so sure there's no way I'm feeling it this early, I could swear I just felt a little wiggle! Not a twitch feeling (which is what early kicks felt like to me around 16-17 weeks with dd), but just a very light brushing. I'm very likely just crazy, though. :haha: I started feeling dd occasionally at 14 weeks but didn't feel her consistently every day until early in the 16th week. 

Feeling baby is absolutely my favorite part about being pregnant (aside from the anticipation of the baby being born). Even when they're kicking the crap out of my ribs and headbutting my cervix (ouch) in 3rd tri. :cloud9: So excited I'll be feeling baby in the next month!


----------



## dan-o

Wow that's super exiting littlespy!! I felt that tickling at 13 weeks last time, so I reckon it's deffo baby you're feeling!

I can't wait to feel mine! Might stop me from jabbing the poor little bugger with the Doppler constantly then, lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

lucky you dan-o!! I can not wait it actually be able to eat a meal without having to crave it hehe :) 

Littlespy thats amazing! I can not wait to feel the kicks and movements, usually for me the first kick feels like a slight poke :D


----------



## ReadytoMum

Littlespy that's fantastic!!

This is #1 for me... so I've never experienced that feeling before! I'm so looking forward to feeling little wiggles and pokes. DH was actually just asking me yesterday when I'll start to feel movement, and I really had no idea. With all you ladies commenting now I have a good idea of when to start looking forward to it! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> and headbutting my cervix (ouch) in 3rd tri.

Uhmmmm..........WHAT?!?!?! That sounds extremely UNPLEASANT and not something I ever want!! :haha:

Ohhh, i didn't think you started to feel it until like 20 weeks!!! I will be keeping a close "eye" out then in about 3/4 weeks time!! I'm so excited about feeling baby move!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies i had my official dating scan today!! They have moved my duedate to the 2nd april which makes me 13 weeks exactly today whooooo hooooo soooo do i change my ticker or just keep it the same?? ugh not sure what to do.......i have heard they may change it a few times yet?? Was a good experience i met my consultant who has organised a meeting with the cardiologist and the aneasetist (i'm high risk due to my pacemaker :S) all seems real now EEEEEEEEK!! 

Can't wait to feel my bean move :) 

How is everyone today?


----------



## TeAmo

Aww Nimbec thats fantastic news! yay! Change your ticker hun! You can always move it if it changes again. 

Littlespy that is wonderfully early to feel bubs! I felt my LO at 15 weeks last time but not consistantly until 18 weeks. At least this time I know what I am looking for. Its my favourite part of being pregnant! Last time I would sit the tv remote on my tummy when he had hiccups so everyone could see! <3 It really is magical. 

So was wondering... am I the last one to have a scan? I mean I have had nothing what so ever yet... I need to know this bubs is alright.

I dont have to wait long, its tomorrow 12pm UK time! YAY. excited and nervous! xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggy -- the headbutting the cervix thing was extremely unpleasant for me. But everyone else I talk to about it doesn't seem to think it's as bad as I remember (I would squeal in pain from like 37 weeks on). Maybe I just had a more active/strong baby (she was and has always been strong and very active; way ahead of the curve for physical milestones) and maybe I have a sensitive cervix or something. :shrug:

I just felt the wiggles again! I've now convinced myself it may actually be baby. :dohh: If it is, s/he's still hanging out right at my pubic bone (though s/he's probably wiggling all over the place at this point). Maybe I'll have a go with the doppler tonight. It's been a few days since I tried and 11 weeks 6 days is when I found dd.

Feeling baby move depends on a whole lot of things, including where your placenta is. I didn't get good proper kicks with dd until 22 weeks or so, I think. But I could feel little flips and flutters way before then (like I said above, I was feeling her daily at 16 weeks).

I really thought it was way too early to feel it, but the more I google (I know, so dumb), the more women I find saying they've felt baby this early with their 2nd or 3rd babies. I'm going to be so hyper aware of it now I should notice anything else. If it picks up, I'll know it's baby. If I don't feel it anymore, I'll know I'm nuts. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

teAmo, if it wasnt for my tiny bleed I wouldn't have had my scan yet either, I would be waiting at least another week or two. When is your midwifes appointment? They arrange your scan there :) x


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy, the cervix things sounds painful! ouchies! I dont think that happened to me with either of mine. You must be very intune with your body or sensitive :) xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Teamo and GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

teAmo -- I didn't have any u/s or appointment at all until 12+2 with dd (I was really 12+3, but of course they went by my lmp and not ov date). It hardly bothered me at all then but I would've gone completely bonkers by now with this one. I've had 2 scans so far. First was at 7+4 and 2nd was at 9+4 due to my bleeding/spotting. I have another on Friday because they want to monitor my ovarian cyst. So, I'll have had 3 this time by the time I had my first one last time. But normally, my OB does one at the first visit to confirm the pregnancy is viable and then doesn't do another until 20-21 weeks unless you pay for a gender scan. I guess I just got "lucky" that I spotted for 12 days and have a humongous ovarian cyst. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

oh teAmo I just saw you have your scan tomorrow! Good Luck! dont forget to take some pound coins for pictures x


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl - seriously, the cervix headbutts were much more painful than the first 5-6 hours of labor for me (and I was jacked up on pitocin)! :haha: So I don't think it's that I'm like intolerant to pain or something, I think it had to have been some kind of sensitive cervix/crazy strong and active baby combo. 

I'm crossing my fingers for a calm easygoing baby this time. That's how it works, right? One crazy headstrong nut and one easygoing peaceful angel? I LOVE my daughter more than anything but the thought of having two like her is a small bit terrifying. :rofl:


----------



## TeAmo

UKGirl, ive seen the midwife @ 10 weeks. Normally you would hear from the hospital shortly after with a scan date but I got nothing so had to call them. Turns out they didnt receive my paperwork and dont have me as pregnant. She squeezed me in for a scan tomorrow. i am wondering where my bloodwork results will go to! 

We dont get scans here until 12 weeks littlespy unless you pay or have had previous miscarriages. I am hoping my dates arent too far off tomorrow and cant wait to see little one! I am also hoping it is just ONE! :)

xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy - I had to laugh at that lol!! I do feel sorry for you though, I remember when my babies head engaged a few weeks before labour and they were pressing down, that was bad enough, if one head butted my cervix I may die lol.. Hopefully this baby will be a nice one and not headbutt you!!  xx 

teAmo - I see now! I remember you saying actually a few weeks back that they had stuffed your notes up, the NHS is brilliant for everything except paperwork and communicating with eachother! I had a uti and went to out of hours, they done tests there and confirmed an infection, gave me penicillin and sent me home, the pills didnt work so they checked me again when I had my emergency scan and confirmed again the infection was still there, so I called my doctors and they were telling me that the hospital had not put down in the system that I had an infection and by that time I was passing blood and crying every time I had a wee and sitting in the bath at 5am! lol Its good that you chased them up about it! Are you having the NT test too? xx


----------



## TeAmo

I think we will have the NT test. I am going to take everything offered to me. We had it last time round too. :) However I am a b1tch to get blood from.. so might be there a while! :)

Ouchy about your infection!! The NHS are wonderful, I cant complain really... theres always human error. My son is under specialists for his kidney impairment and they are fantastic 

xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Littlespy that's great that you are feeling baba! The past two days I have sworn I was feeling LO just sooo very slightly (and right were baby is usually hanging out when I go searching with doppler) but was afraid to mention on here lest I get told off about feeling it so early...

I started def feeling DS at spot on 15 weeks last time (and that was my first preg - goes to show it doesn't always take '20 weeks' with your first) and DH could feel a few weeks later - and it was visible on outside (and I'm not tiny!) so I feel it is entirely possible to feel subsequent babies earlier and earlier. Plus the first time around, you aren't entirely sure at first if what you are feeling is baby but after your first preg I think it's a lot easier to pick out from gas bubbles etc :)

I think the important thing to remember is each woman is different, each baby/placenta is different, and some woman may be more in tune to these things than others. It's kind of sad that another poster from a week or so ago was afraid to say she was feeling movement for fear of being judged or whatever - but I'll admit when I started feeling baby I felt the same way. It's not bizarre, strange, or impossible to feel early movement and and honestly noone here should have to defend themselves over the subject. 

Sorry for the rant - this has just been bugging me since I saw the post a little bit ago and it just hit a little closer to home the past few days. This thread has been wonderfully supportive and I just hope that no matter how meek some girls are about how they are feeling/what they are feeling/ etc are not scared to post. Love to all! :flow:


----------



## TeAmo

^^ I havent seen anyone doubt another person on here? Maybe I missed it! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I think I missed it too, I would hope that no one would feel like here really. I have seen on other posts when people have mentioned feeling flutters, they have been accused of mistaking it for gas bubbles, but I think when you feel your baby move you know it's not gas, it feels unlike anything else. I agree with sweetpea that everyone is different :) 

teAmo I hope they get blood easily this time for you, it's not good when they can't find it. xx


----------



## TeAmo

They did my hands and my arms last time! I am asking for the nurse that finally got it right this time! x


----------



## ukgirl23

I had a nurse once who was amazing, I didn't feel anything, I bruise after them too and I didn't even get a bruise. I wish I knew her name!! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Number yay for getting moved forwards!!!!! :happydance:

Now every single little feeling I have in my lower abdomen I am thinking "I wonder is that the baby??" I'm going to be keeping such a close watch out for anything I think may be movement!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

I remember when I first felt baby my midwife confirmed it was probably bubs.. however my friend who was same gestation got told by her midwife it couldnt possibly be... load of old todd. 

People sais 'maybe its wind?' Im sorry... wind does not feel anything like a little worm wriggling in your uterus! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I agree teAmo, like I said you can tell the difference between gas and baby moving.

Doggylover, I am also paying attention to my tummy now too! I can not wait to feel it too! x


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec, congrats on the great scan and getting bumped up!!! 

Teamo, good luck for tomorrow hun!! Good job you checked with the hospital!


----------



## dan-o

TeAmo said:


> I remember when I first felt baby my midwife confirmed it was probably bubs.. however my friend who was same gestation got told by her midwife it couldnt possibly be... load of old todd.
> 
> People sais 'maybe its wind?' Im sorry... wind does not feel anything like a little worm wriggling in your uterus! xx

It's like when people say that's not baby smiling, it's just wind. Some people can be so dismissive!


----------



## ooSweetPea

'I didnt think you could feel baby move until atleast 15 -17 weeks and 20 if its your first. so thats weird.' :winkwink: obviously not meant maliciously but it's hard to hear 'so that's weird.' when you know what you are feeling - and I feel sad that she had to defend herself :flow: Had to go back and find as I wasn't even sure if it was this thread anymore - preg brain! Again... EVERYONE on this thread has been super supportive of everyone else - I think in my hormonal head the word 'weird' left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Bjs2005

Ebelle and Nimbec- congrats on 13 weeks and 2nd tri, I cannot wait to join you soon!

Littlespy and Sweetpea- that is so exciting about feeling baby! I haven't really thought about it much lately, since it's my first and I'm not expecting to feel it until later, but now I am really excited to feel those wiggles and kicks!

Sounds like most are starting to feel better--keep passing on the good feelings! I still have some MS, but not like it has been the past weeks. :) 

Even though I'm not showing much, last night when I was looking for baby with doppler I had to go just a bit higher than it usually is...it must be a sign things are starting to move up and out! 

Last night I had my first dream with a baby in it. All my dreams so far I have just been pregnant, but last night I had a little boy with me...wondering if that means anything or not? I guess I have to just wait and see!


----------



## ukgirl23

You know what... it was me who said that sweetpea and I had forgotten about it because it wasnt meant in the way it was taken.. when i said it was weird I did not mean any bad intent only that it was unusual. I understand that everyone is different and I would never call anyone a liar about their own experiences. So Im sorry that it came across the wrong way and I hope that if anyone was offended by it that they can forgive me.. I think I also said kn that post that if they were feeling it then thats great and I couldnt wait to feel it myself. But once again Im sorry and it was not meant to come across in a bad way at all


----------



## ukgirl23

look I obviously cant communicate on a human level and say the wrong thing all the time so I will leave you ladies to it. I am sorry if I offended anyone I honestly didnt mean to. I didnt mean the girl was weird I didnt mean to upset her or anyone else. I will find another thread. I'm sorry again I wish you all well in your pregnancies and labours and I hope there's no cervix head banging xx Good luck xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ooSweetPeaAw - I'm sorry you're feeling uncomfortable here about sharing! 

Not sure if you're talking about me being defensive or elohcin (the person who said she was feeling baby move a while back... which... you know, what reason would she have to lie about that? I believe she feels what she says she feels! :thumbup:) but I hope I didn't come across as defensive because I didn't feel that way about any comments anyone made to me. And I don't remember her seeming defensive, either, but I could've easily missed something. I hope she doesn't feel like she has to defend herself and I hope you don't, either. :flower:

I'm probably more surprised than anyone here that I'm feeling baby move at this point! :haha: I even think it is _weird_ (not in a bad way). But being weird doesn't mean I'm delusional or that it's impossible. :thumbup: Just that it doesn't seem to be the norm, which I have no problem with. :winkwink:

Honestly, if I hadn't felt the same thing 3 times in 2 hours, I wouldn't believe myself. :haha: I think I figured out it's because my pants are extra tight there today (because I didn't unzip them all the way -- yes, I'm there already :haha:). So the tightness was probably causing babe to wiggle more and, since it was pressing down on my uterus, that's probably why I could feel it. I don't expect to feel it under normal-comfy-trouser situations for a few more weeks. :haha: I'm sure it could have been something else, but it definitely wasn't gas. :rofl: Certainly felt like exactly how I remember those early movements feeling with dd so, while not the only possibility, a reasonable conclusion is that it was baby. :thumbup:


----------



## stmw

ohhh UKGIRL dont go! I think she was saying its good we are supportive and then backed it up by saying its most prob preggo brain which made her read it the wrong way.

We are all going to have up and down hormones and say things that may be mis interpreted however you said you didnt mean it maliciously and thats that! I didnt even notice the post so it didnt bother me atall!! Smile!!

I will upload my scan pic later when baby sleeps!! xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

No harm no foul sweets! Like I said I am sure it is just crazy hormones that made it stick out to me - but when I was going to post about feeling movement I was like ...ehhh should even mention it? Like I said it was obviously not meant to be malicious when it was said :flow: and I didn't take it as you calling her a liar or anything like that at all!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm probably more surprised than anyone here that I'm feeling baby move at this point! I even think it is weird (not in a bad way). But being weird doesn't me I'm delusional or that it's impossible. Just that it doesn't seem to be the norm, which I have no problem with. 

^^ that is how I meant it! I didn't mean she was delusional or making it up! ^^ 

I had completely forgotten I said it until I read the quote back. so I am really sorry.


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, really? :nope:

C'mon, UKgirl, stay!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im sorry Im just really upset and sad that I hurt someone and made them feel bad. Im just sorry and I just need to take sometime to myself...


----------



## doggylover

Ladies lets put all this down to crazy hormones and forget about it!

Ouch, I burnt my arm on the oven door making dinner. First time I have cooked solo in weeks as dh has been handling that....now I wish I hadn't bothered! Will be 2 oven burn scars on the one arm :haha: I'm a kitchen nightmare!


----------



## ooSweetPea

UKgirl - trust me if me getting a little miffed over a comment is the worst thing to happen to me the past few weeks then you have done me a favor! I am not mad, sad, angry etc etc etc with you, honestly. 

I just felt bad after reading elochin's comment of 'But again....I don't really like talking about it (movement)'... because noone should be scared to tell any of us anything in here! Your comment was harmless but it opened a can of worms in my head about people not just accepting what others say is going on in THEIR body - there are many women who do that to eachother on pregnancy forums (NOT this thread, to be clear :) ) and it just sucks.

No need to leave because of lil ol' me making an off the cuff comment. We are all in this together running (and soon, waddling) towards a common goal and I can't stress enough how supportive I think this thread (and you personally) is/are.


----------



## LittleSpy

It's just so easy to misinterpret someone's intentions when just reading what they wrote. I just hope everyone stays and feels free to share whatever they want. :flower:

There's a reason I'm on BNB and not other message boards. I can't stand the b*****s on Babycenter. :haha: There are a few crazies on BNB, too, but I haven't really noticed in any in this thread (um, yet). :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, doggylover. Sorry, I laugh because I'm also a nightmare in the kitchen. I'm a decent cook, but it often takes my blood and tears to get the final product. :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

Maybe we should all just keep opinions to ourselves and continue to support each other. we dont need to drag up whats been said in the past, its been and gone now. 

xx


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> . :haha: There are a few crazies on BNB, too, but I haven't really noticed in any in this thread (um, yet). :winkwink:

:rofl: give us time!!!!

I am so bloated today! Thought that I was over that :wacko:


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> It's just so easy to misinterpret someone's intentions when just reading what they wrote. I just hope everyone stays and feels free to share whatever they want. :flower:
> 
> There's a reason I'm on BNB and not other message boards. I can't stand the b*****s on Babycenter. :haha: There are a few crazies on BNB, too, but I haven't really noticed in any in this thread (um, yet). :winkwink:

I havent let loose yet... :happydance: ahhahaha


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Haha, doggylover. Sorry, I laugh because I'm also a nightmare in the kitchen. I'm a decent cook, but it often takes my blood and tears to get the final product. :haha:

About three weeks ago I was cooking and pregnancy tiredness got me and I threw a fit! Actually THREW the food at the wall and stormed upstairs where I promptly burst into tears!!!! 

I am ok as well as long as I concentrate. I can't just "whip something up" at all!


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, I don't mind the fun crazies! I love them!

I just have a difficult time tolerating overly dramatic folks (like my mother, for example). :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

^^ ditto


----------



## ooSweetPea

BnB is full of opinions, wouldn't be a good forum without :winkwink: I was relieved to see someone else post about the subject as it helped me put my experience on here as well -which is exactly why I think this thread is a gem - so many different women/opinions and still so much comradery. 

Have a regular OB checkup today - last Thursday I saw the high risk maternal/fetal medicine dr and had my NT scan/bloods done. Today I think will just be a heartbeat check/urine/etc - nothing too special!

At the MFM appt LO was measuring 8 days ahead or so, so they did the NT scan. Measurement of the fold was 12mm, nasal bone was present, and got the results for the bloodwork back this past Monday and they were DS : 1 in 589 and other Trisomy 1 in 10,000. My age starts me at 1 in 900 for DS to start with and my HCG level was high which made the ratio a bit worse but I had the same with my first (high hcg levels) throughout the pg and he came out fine so trying not to stress :) They also told me at that appt that they will be watching cervix for shortening instead of putting in a preventative cerclage because with bicornuate uterus it's common for the uterus to be able to stretch easier and easier with each pregnancy. A little nervous about that but they will be monitoring the cervical length very closely starting oct 17th and I am just trying to trust that everything will be ok. I had a rescue stitch at 20 weeks last time and desperately want to avoid the same this time around! Then they gave me a date of nov 15th for my '20 week scan' - I'll actually be 19 weeks however measuring a little over a week ahead right now so we shall see!

Leaving on Sunday for a week to Florida/disney for their Halloween time - terrified as it is LO first time flying and my MS is still horrible! FX'd he just sleeps - wishful thinking!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all firstly please don't go Ukgirl!!!!!!!! Nobody wants you too!!!! 

I've burnt myself too grrrr and I'm doing the stupidest things lol good ol preggy brain!! Thanks for the congratulations ladies!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm sorry if I came off overly dramatic or nuts, I'm feeling very sensitive at the moment and the last thing I wanted to do was upset anyone, or make anyone feel bad, I lived in Norway for 3 years and spoke nothing but norwegian, so when I came home and started to speak english again I found it very hard to fit in because even though I am saying things in a nice way, I'm translating directly from norwegian to english and sometimes words come out a bit wrong. I have a huge problem with worrying what to say and how to say it and trying not to offend people or come off the wrong way. I have a problem with self confidence because of it so when I realised it was me she was saying had upset her or another poster it hit me quite hard because I meant it in the way that it is rare, or unusual to feel baby move so early, I know that some women do and that is great! I would not ever think anyone was lying. Or imply that. Luckily OH knows what I'm like and talked me round. At the end of the day all I can do is say I'm sorry and be more careful with the way I say things.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: uk. I'll be the first to admit that I forget we are all from different places around the world and what that entails language wise and even word wise - and I'm sorry :flow: being an English language forum it slips my mind all the time and I am sorry - will be more conscientious of this fact for sure from now on : D


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- definitely wasn't suggesting you're being overly dramatic. I meant the ladies who just tear into each other over everything in really mean and hurtful ways. I don't think anyone here is like that otherwise I'd be gone myself. We certainly all want you to say and share your thoughts and opinions and experiences. :flower:

I'm aware I can be crude and blunt at times. I also tend to not take myself very seriously on forums. Some people like it but it really rubs some people the wrong way. I try (really, I do! :haha:) to catch myself and tone it down to a generally acceptable level but I slip sometimes. I've really pissed off (edit: "pissed" in the US sense of making them mad, not the UK sense of being drunk :p ; see? I've always spoken english and I still can't communicate with others who have always spoken english) a couple of people on BNB while being completely unaware I've said anything that could be interpreted in a negative way at all. I'm oblivious, I guess! :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

I understand completely what you mean littlespy and I would say I am probably the same as you but I worry way too much about it. In Norway we would say pissed as angry too an I do use it here and people look at me like.. what? lol .. also the word fag for cigarettes here is okay but I hate using it because it makes me think of gay men. (Not being homophobic!) It's hard sometimes when I'm busy replying to the thread and I am so deep in replying that I don't think while I type, I just type how I would say it, like in real like if I was to say it's weird, my tone of voice would probably make it okay but here you dont hear the tone so it comes across as an insult. So I can understand what sweetpea was saying but I was just shocked and upset that I had made someone feel like they couldnt talk openly here because this is the one place we can all come to be open and talk. x


----------



## Steph82

I just got back from my NT scan!! :happydance: Baby looks great and measurements are normal (that's all they gave me). I read that some of you get detailed info but I was told that they analyze the bloodwork first and the combination of the scan and the bloodwork, is what will give me an answer?? :shrug:

It was really funny, the baby refused to wake up! She was poking him/her so she could do the measurement but the baby wouldn't budge :sleep:. My luck, it will save all its energy until Its born :haha:.
She even gave me Jelly beans (I guess the sugar makes the baby move), but no luck. Baby was very content sucking its little thump lol.

Since OH works out of town, I video tapped sections of the US. So great, cause now I can watch it over and over and my phone :haha:. 
I even have one section where the baby swallowed (I know that sounds boring but it was very cool to see). This of course was before he/she put her thump in her/his mounth and went to sleep :sleep:

One bad thing.... I have a low lying placenta (which turns out caused the brown spotting week 10)... No sex until my next scan :dohh:!
OH is only home every other weekend so this really gets in the way :blush:

Hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## nimbec

Yey congrats steph!! Whoo hoo I had mine done Monday and like u am waiting for the combined result. We are on a sex ban too - infact we've been banned from ovulation to week 15/16 OMG!!!!! My poor oh!!!!!! ESP after the bd marathon for months on end to get my precious bfp. I miss it too ;)


----------



## kristyrich

Hi everyone!

So had my sons test done yesterday for the second time! ( Its the sweat test for cyctic fibrosis) And for the second time he wouldnt sweat! lol They said its very unusual and the test just isnt going to work for him. The great thing is they are pretty sure he wouldnt have it anyway as he isn't failing to thrive or have constant diahorea or a constant cough. So now we just have to wait untill he sees the respiratory specialist on the 28th oct to see if she wants the bloo test for it done instead.

On the topic of baby movement, I am sure i have felt baby twice this week. Its such a different feeling and I'm certain its not gas. Can't wait untill those movements get stronger! 

I can't remember who said it in an early post (maybe it was littlespy?) but I also had both my last two headbutt my cervix and it was painful. Didn't happen with my first but started with my second and got worse with third so not looking forward to that part this time, lol. I found I'd have to stand up when they did it as they pressed on it for a long time too!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies oh my goodness I've just been struck by the most awful headache had to lie down lights off and it's pounding :( :( :( anyone else experiencing this? I was just feeling better from the sickness! Grrrr I feel truly awful :( sorry to moan !!


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Yey congrats steph!! Whoo hoo I had mine done Monday and like u am waiting for the combined result. We are on a sex ban too - infact we've been banned from ovulation to week 15/16 OMG!!!!! My poor oh!!!!!! ESP after the bd marathon for months on end to get my precious bfp. I miss it too ;)



since ovulation ???? I would be ready to :gun: someone!! More power to you. We are on time out for 5 weeks and I thought that was horrible...:saywhat:

So when you get the combined results, does it tell you a percentage chance for everything?? I was so in awe of watching the baby that I completely forgot to ask :dohh:


----------



## kirstabelle

Seems like there is lots of good news on here. Lots of lovely scan results and people starting to feel better and belly flutterings- so exciting ladies!

Steph & Nimbec, I am on that list too, waiting for the blood test results from my NT scan. Hopefully it will be by Friday, but it might not be until next week since it they only count business days. Fingers crossed for all of us, though its sure to be fine. SweetPea, fingers crossed for you too, 1 in 589 and 1 in 10,000 still sound like low odds, no? And I had to look up what a bicornuate uterus is. I feel like I learn something new every day on b&b! I hope you have a fantastic time at Disney, how fun to be there for Halloween stuff! The plane ride sounds less fun, but PA to FL at least is not crazy long. Good luck!

AFM I am finally starting to feel better. I am on day three of feeling better, today I didn't feel sick at all!! I came home from work and devoured noodles and a quesadilla and I don't even have the slightest hint of quease. It is like a miracle!! 

I had an appt with the nurse yesterday, heard the hb nice and strong on the doppler and could even hear some swooshy kicking! This kid is always kicking or waving or bouncing around in scans etc. I have a tilted uterus and the nurse says many women with tilted uteruses feel movement earlier. I guess since ours doesn't tilt forward as much as a regular uterus its deeper in there with all the other organs and so its a little more crammed in there? Who knows, but I am hoping its true of course!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Yey congrats steph!! Whoo hoo I had mine done Monday and like u am waiting for the combined result. We are on a sex ban too - infact we've been banned from ovulation to week 15/16 OMG!!!!! My poor oh!!!!!! ESP after the bd marathon for months on end to get my precious bfp. I miss it too ;)
> 
> 
> 
> since ovulation ???? I would be ready to :gun: someone!! More power to you. We are on time out for 5 weeks and I thought that was horrible...:saywhat:
> 
> So when you get the combined results, does it tell you a percentage chance for everything?? I was so in awe of watching the baby that I completely forgot to ask :dohh:Click to expand...

DH and I haven't BD'd since we got our BFP....:blush: We're not on a Dr. imposed time-out, but with feeling yucky and being so paranoid about causing spotting (I've been lucky enough to not have any so far!!) we've just not gone there. We've also both been really stressed out with work stuff, so when we get home to go to bed we both pass out pretty quickly. Hopefully in the next few weeks things will calm down a bit and I'll be feeling better once this cold goes away and the queasy feeling fades, and we can get back into it.


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies oh my goodness I've just been struck by the most awful headache had to lie down lights off and it's pounding :( :( :( anyone else experiencing this? I was just feeling better from the sickness! Grrrr I feel truly awful :( sorry to moan !!

Sorry to hear nimbec!! I know there's lots of cold bugs going around right now, I hope you haven't caught one too!! I'm hoping mine starts to bugger off really soon... I have to teach tomorrow, and I already cancelled this week on Tuesday so there's no avoiding tomorrow. :nope:


----------



## LittleSpy

kristyrich-- So glad they don't think your son has cystic fibrosis! And, not to be mean, but I'm glad you know what I'm talking about when I say painful cervix headbutts! I'm so jealous of all the btdt women who think I'm nuts! I will NEVER forget how much it hurt!

Nimbec -- Oh, I had a really terrible headache yesterday. It started at my forehead and went all the way down to my neck and shoulders. Nasty. It's gone today, though, so I hope yours leaves you alone soon.

Ugh, I ran into a doorknob this evening. :dohh: So glad baby is still tucked down low and I'm short otherwise it could've been bad, as I ran into it hard. I HAVE to be more careful!

When I had a bigger bump with dd, I was always knocking into her with doors and stuff. I just don't realize how far my belly sticks out.


----------



## LittleSpy

Also, do I remember someone posting they were creating a facebook group for our thread? I don't remember who it was or what the group was called now. Anyone know?


----------



## ebelle

As a first time mother, I just want to say that even if I don't post a lot, the collective experiences and stories here have helped ease a lot of my worries. I am glad I joined this thread and really happy to have made all the new friend s. Let's keep supporting each other ok?


----------



## Bitsysarah

ebelle said:


> As a first time mother, I just want to say that even if I don't post a lot, the collective experiences and stories here have helped ease a lot of my worries. I am glad I joined this thread and really happy to have made all the new friend s. Let's keep supporting each other ok?

I agree ebelle, I would hate for anyone to leave because of the comments of one person.


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, hope everyone's well today :flower:

I've got my second mw booking appt in a bit, unfortunately DS is a little grumpy with his cold and I've got no one to watch him! I can see this being a challenge lol!! 

Nimbec I had an awful 3 day migraine with vomiting the other week, so I can sympathise! :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

https://www.facebook.com/groups/518919214790804/ 

this is the facebook group that was set up littlespy xx, only 6 ladies are on there and no one really talks.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh I never go on Facebook, no idea how it works, or I'd join the group :(


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies thankyou for the support on the headache front it's still here today so I'm having a sofa day!! 

Hope you are all well!! 

Hmm for the second time last night i felt a kind of fluttering/bubbling feeling I'm wondering if it's bubs??? Either that or I guess it could be wind but it feels very different to that.... Very area specific and lasts for a few seconds.... Hmmmm 

Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies, sorry havent been on much been feeling very rough! Had so much catching up to do wow! First off, yay for all the good scans and nt results! Hope your all feeling better! Yay for all the lucky ladies entering the 2nd tri! I shall be joining you very soon! Don't leave uk girl! Preg brain and hormones just make ppl see things differently! I must admit, last week I felt little bubbles, not constant, and low down where buns would be but ive not said anything because its not "textbook" to feel bubs this early! So didn't want ppl thinking I'm stupid lol but you know the difference! And I know what I'm feeling is bubs! I told my mum in excitement and she kinda hot me down saying "no way are you feeling baby!" Haven't really updated on anything since! Only 6 days till my scan! Cannot wait to see bubs! It's like the only way I know I'm pregnant is from a lack of period and ms lol! As for bding with dh, we haven't since got bfp and prob won't till baby is here, as I have a cevical ectropian, and don't want bleeds! I didn't with my dd wait her lol! My poor dh! 
How is everyone sleeping at the moment? I still have my body long maternity pillow! Omg I don't know what I'd do with out it! Lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz good to hear from you again, sorry you have been feeling rough. I've got a really bad cold at the moment so I totally sympathies! lol that is amazing if you felt the baby moving, you should say it anyway because even though it isnt text book you know yourself what is gas and what is baby, no one would think you were lying. a few ladies have said they have felt baby now so I'm guessing the textbooks should rewrite themselves lol. Good luck for your scan! :D I have brought a new pregnancy pillow a few weeks ago and my little girl who is 6 has stolen it, she says it hugs her back haha, it's one of the V shaped ones. xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/518919214790804/
> 
> this is the facebook group that was set up littlespy xx, only 6 ladies are on there and no one really talks.

Hmm, when I click the link it says "The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page."


----------



## LittleSpy

To be honest, it seems MOST women I talk to about feeling baby who have more than one child or are currently pregnant with their 2nd, 3rd, 4th ARE feeling baby very early! Most of them say 11-13 weeks. :thumbup: So, we're NOT crazy! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hehe I must be crazy a this is my first lol but I'm sure I felt something it was nothing like wind but very fluttery almost like a bubbly feeling. Nice to hear others are thinking the same :)


----------



## ukgirl23

this is my third and I'm paying alot of attention to see if I can get a flutter too!! I remember the first time I felt DS kick it was amazing. I can not wait to feel it again. 

I will see if I can get the name of the group for you to search instead Littlespy x


----------



## ukgirl23

it says that only members can see the group, what's in it and what others post, that might be why it's not working. No one is using it though the last message was almost a month a go so I think I will go and create a new group. then I will let you all know the name/link if you're interested xx


----------



## ukgirl23

this is the new facebook group for people on this thread the group is open :) 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/367056170041791/


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ukgirl can other people on fb see that your in the group? I've not announced it yet so would be a bit worried!


----------



## ukgirl23

they can nimbec, I can change the group to secret if you like x


----------



## ukgirl23

I've made the group secret so only people in the group can see it and what others in the group post, people on your friends lists wont see any posts you write or that you are in the group x


----------



## ukgirl23

due to the group being secret I can only invite people on my friends list, you can add me, Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly, and I will add you to the group :)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun I will do this later!


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> due to the group being secret I can only invite people on my friends list, you can add me, Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly, and I will add you to the group :)

I just sent you a friend request


----------



## nimbec

And me I just sent it! I assume it's you with the gorgeous scan pic as a profile pic :) look forward to seeing u there ladies!


----------



## nimbec

Oops I should say I'm Rebecca parr x


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks :) I got it and I'e added you :) xx


----------



## kealz194

It jut says its I available at this time :(


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz you have to add me as a friend as I made the group secret, add candy ayles aaron tilly and I will add you in to the group xx


----------



## kealz194

Ok cool thanks! X


----------



## dan-o

I think I've sent a request, but I'm a Facebook novice lol. Name probably comes up as mrs Jordan or something like that lol


----------



## ukgirl23

got it dan-o xx


----------



## n_gods_hands

LittleSpy said:


> To be honest, it seems MOST women I talk to about feeling baby who have more than one child or are currently pregnant with their 2nd, 3rd, 4th ARE feeling baby very early! Most of them say 11-13 weeks. :thumbup: So, we're NOT crazy! :happydance: :haha:


That is so funny I just posted in another section on how I am only 9 weeks and 4 days and I am 100% certain I am feeling my little one...its like butterflys or a brush up agianst, its a non mistaken feeling for me..I just entered my third month and I felt my first one at four months so naturally being my second time around I know what I am looking for...it is really exciting and we are NOT CRAZY...it is our little one....I only feel mine when I am really still and quite...its amazing..


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> due to the group being secret I can only invite people on my friends list, you can add me, Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly, and I will add you to the group :)

I sent a friend request. I'm Julie M. :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks Ukgirl! Now I just need I work out how to use the facebook app :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec said:


> Hehe I must be crazy a this is my first lol but I'm sure I felt something it was nothing like wind but very fluttery almost like a bubbly feeling. Nice to hear others are thinking the same :)

No, it's likely bubs! I remember feeling Maisie (my first) quite early once when I was lying in bed on my tummy in the morning around 13 weeks. I didn't feel her again for over a week or so, but I'm certain it was her. Started feeling her very regularly around 15/16 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

so I've added everyone now, the group is secret so people outside the group can not see that you are in the group, what you post to the group or any likes to posts in the group. :) 

Littlespy, I'm so jealous of everyone feeling movement! This is baby 3 for me and nothing lol... later I'm going to sit very still very quietly and concentrate on it. 

I wish I had my doppler, I had to send it back as it was broken, hope they refund me soon so I can buy an angel sounds one xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl - For me it seems pressure helps me feel it. So, lie on your tummy or something. :thumbup:
Haven't felt much today because these pants are size bigger than the ones I was wearing yesterday, lol. :haha:

Thanks for setting up the Facebook group!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooh thanks for the tip Littlespy! xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Littlespy I know it's def something I'm feeling :) 

Ukgirl can't believe they haven't refunded you yet? Perhaps call them with a gentle reminder ;) 

Thanks for making group secret once I've announced it on fb I don't mind it being public but in trying to wait another few weeks at least!


----------



## ukgirl23

when everyone is ready to go public I will put it public :) 

oh Nimbec, seriously they are very funny ebayers lol, I sent them a message explaining that my kids had sickness bugs so I was posting it back a few days later and they just replied with .. hi.. lol I will give it until tuesday then ask them nicely for my refund, I need the money back so I can buy a new one! :D I'm looking at the angel sounds one x


----------



## nimbec

Oh no! Have u registered it with eBay that you have asked for a redun and got no response? They are brilliant as I've had a similar thing happen to me! 

Well just had a panic followed by fits of laughter... I heard barking/snarling in garden I have a chuihuaua puppy only tiny same size as a sky tv remote and panicked thinking a big dog was in garden!! NO it was my mini chuihuaua telling next doors cat to buggar off LOL the cat was 3x the size of him!!! So funny!!!


----------



## chig

I am soooo jealous of you ladies that are feeling their little ones. I can't wait to have that feeling!!!! I think once I feel those kicks and punches, I will be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy. Until then, I am constantly worried that something could have happened to the baby and I wouldn't even know. I am still so scared to go to my next appointment and the doctors telling me they are not able to find the heartbeat and that the baby has stopped growing. I am sooooo scared to hear those words.:wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Awww Chig try and stay positive it would be unusual to hear that it's just being on here makes you worry sometimes! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Vidal0123

I hope your all doing well!


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec I'm thinking of emailing ebay just to be safe, I can't afford to loose 40 quid with xmas coming and all the barbies my daughter is begging me for lol.. 

Chig, I think we all feel that way until we see our LOs on the scans. Don't worry it wont be long until your little one is kicking the crap out of your ribcage :haha: :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Of course, I'm not feeling consistent movement yet or anything but I remember with dd when I was in late 2nd tri and on, I would panic if I hadn't felt her in a while. Luckily, that hardly ever happened as she was (haha, is) _very_ active. But once they're that size, if you haven't felt them for a while you can just poke them and they'll kick you back. Well, that's what she did at least. :haha: We used to have poking matches. She was (is) such a fussypants! So funny how much of her in-womb personality she still has!


----------



## ukgirl23

I remember being pregnant with my son when he would get restless I would pat where his bum was on my tummy and even now he's 4 years old when he's upset if I pat his bum he calms down, going to have to stop doing that soon though haha.. DD used to love sticking her elbows out so I would have a massive uncomfortable lump sticking out of my bump lol.. I can not wait to get there again.. to be honest though, I can't imagine being in labour again :/


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, ukgirl. Really funny about your son. :haha:

I don't mind the thought of labor, honestly. Probably because mine was so smooth last time (well, I mean compared to what so many women go through). I'm actually excited about going into labor on my own this time. The part I dread so much is 2-3 weeks after delivery. the pain and all the stress I'll put on myself with breastfeeding (I've shared before I had a terribly low supply with dd and she had breast aversion so I ended up pumping for 5 months and still having to supplement like 20oz formula a day because she ate so much). The pain is totally worth it, it's just getting through it. I'm trying really hard to accept what I'll have to do to breastfeed this time (I'll be "harvesting" colostrum all 3rd tri and I plan to use a supplemental nursing system & rent a pump from the hospital instead of using my Medela again & take goats rue from day 1). Also really worried about getting PPD again. I'm hoping accepting my issues with breastfeeding should help a lot with that.


----------



## lily28

We have a Facebook group??? I want in!!!


----------



## nimbec

Littlespy I think that the fact you are even aware of it should help you get through I'm sure the shock of it all to your body last time took some readjusting too hopefully this time things will slot into place nicely and you'll have a smooth run!! 

Lilly if you add Ukgirl on Facebook she will send u the link... Her fill name candy is on few pages back it's a private group ATM so that others on your own page can't see what you write!!! :) 

I can't wait to feel big movements!!!! Eek it's all really exciting all seems more real to me today! I had NT results back and I'm low risk 1:2100 :) so I'm going to try and relax and enjoy my pregnancy!!!! Now that the ms has gone I'd really appreciate a break from this damn headache grrrr moan moan moan are we ever happy Lol!!!!


----------



## lily28

Nimbeck Thanks! I just added Ukgirl as a friend! see you all there!

Ukgirl hope you got my friend request and message!

Still away on business and sooo tired. I eat like a pig but every 2 hours I'm hungry again...


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry I had to go off for a bit and tidy up and cook the monsters their dinner, which they just pick at! grr lol.. 

Lily I have added you to the group :) xx 

Littlespy, hopefully this time with your milk will be better, With my daughter my milk was really good but my MIL was saying that my daughter was fat for her age, I took her to weigh in and the health visitor said my daughter was perfect weight so I continued to breast feed on demand, she wanted feeds every 2 hours, my MIL didn't like it and she would put a dummy(pacifier) in her mouth and make her gag, she would be screaming for a feed and I wasn't allowed to feed her, in the end I got a really bad infection because where I wasnt getting my milk out it was lumping up in my boobs and getting stuck, I had a really bad fever and my milk eventually dried up. I think the stress of the situation I was in too, as I was living with a violent partner at the time as well was a big part of it. My milk with my son was a bit like yours with DD. I am going to breast feed on demand this time not listening to anyone else, this is my baby and I'm going to do it my way. 


on a brighter note ... omg I sneezed and peed my pants a bit!!!!!! :haha: guess it's time to do those boring kegels :( LOL!!


----------



## n_gods_hands

I am extremly emotional right now...first I get a call from my younger sister who is 6 months pregnant....with no buisness being preg...no job, no stable home, stable bf, with someone who is not the father but she is telling him he is...DRAMA anyway she has already had minor complications with her pg and she keep her doc appointments. she jsut went to a high risk doctor last week and is suppose to go back to her regular doc today and did not do it. she said she wasnt feeling good. yet she calls me when she is out galavanting with her bf...doesnt feel good enough to go to the doc but feels good enough to ride around with her bf. whatever she wants to do she is going to do no matter if she is puting the baby in danger or not...

secondly I get off the phone with her and my sister in law calls....this is a long story I wont tell it all...basically she is in rehab because i vouched for her thinking she was going to do what she needed to do to get her child back...she already gave up her oldest boys to there dad and she has a little 5 year old girl...I stuck my neck out for her in front of a federal judge to get her into this rehab so she can do what is right and me the mother to her daughter that her daughter so desperatly wanted her to be...the only reason the federal judge agreed on rehab is so she could get her daughter back, if it wernt for that she would be sitting in federal prison right now. well everything is going good and she is staying sober then I find out that she is signing over custody of her daughter....she is selfish and all she thinks about is how she can satisfy whats in between her legs... Maybe I am emotional because I was adopted by my aunt and uncle when I was 6 years old and my mother did not fight for me or my sisters...now I love my aunt and uncle and I would not have change it for the world....but what makes me so upset are the children who are getting caught in the cross fire of parents who dont want them. My sister n law was so head strong about keeping her daughter and now that her bf is about to get out of prison oct 6 she has decided to sign her over on the 3rd...she choses a man over her daughter...I am so digusted that is exactly what my mother did to me and my sisters....


----------



## LittleSpy

n_gods_hands -- I'm sorry, that's rough. But honestly I feel like children are much better off with someone who WANTS them (whether a relative or adoptive parent) than to stay with a parent that selfish. :nope: I personally can't imagine being that way. I would literally do _anything_ for my daughter so I'm afraid I don't get it at all. :shrug:


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls!!! 

OOOOOH Facebook group sounds good. I will be joining it if i can! :)

Had my scan today!!! Baby is very healthy and active. Doing somersaults and all sorts so took ages to get measurements! :cloud9:

I got put back 4 days which I was spot on about because of my cycle length!! Measure 12 weeks exactly today! :happydance:

Here are some piccies of my little monkey xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby No 2 again!.png
File size: 327.9 KB
Views: 8









Baby No 2.png
File size: 263.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, TeAmo -- we're due date buddies, then! :happydance:

Edit: Also, do you mind if I take a nub guess (I'm sure I'm no good at it but I think it's fun)? :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

Congrats teamo!!! Great scan pics!

Ukgirl I added you on Facebook so I can join the group! I'm Sarah Jay :)

N gods hands, so sorry to hear about your family troubles :hugs: it makes the argument I had with my sister earlier seem very petty ( although she was being a total bitch :haha:) you are doing the best thing for you SILs little girl, and it must feel like she is throwing that back in your face. But whatever is in your nieces best interests is the best decision and tbh your SIL doesn't sound like a good mum at the minute. Just know you have done your best for her.

Fine day for me, until my sister arrives at family dinner in a bad mood and drags me into an argument... And then as usual my mum tries to make it all about her, even though she wasn't involved AT ALL. I really love my family, especially my mum and sister, but my sister has one hell of a temper, and when anyone is having an argument, or disagreement or anything my mum has to try and make it sound like we are all having a go at her. She wasn't even mentioned in our argument and she is standing later saying to me "I cannot believe you two would say those things about me"....arrrrggghhhh!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

AWW Yay we are indeed!!!! :)

No... be my guest! I have two other pics if these arent clear. xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, doggylover. Sorry to laugh but my mom is the same way (I know I've griped about it here before). Seriously woman! Not everything is all about you! :wacko: Most things aren't about you at all (but then that's all about her because we _didn't_ consider her :dohh:). :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> AWW Yay we are indeed!!!! :)
> 
> No... be my guest! I have two other pics if these arent clear. xx

Based on the first pic and what I _think_ is the nub (lol, told you no good), totally :pink:!


----------



## TeAmo

ooooooooooooh girl! exciting!!! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, and I bet I have about a 50% chance of being right, too! :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

^^ good odds!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Haha, doggylover. Sorry to laugh but my mom is the same way (I know I've griped about it here before). Seriously woman! Not everything is all about you! :wacko: Most things aren't about you at all (but then that's all about her because we _didn't_ consider her :dohh:). :haha:

Laugh away - it is ridiculous. She is a grown woman getting on like a child! :Dohh: It's the one thing about my mother which I genuinely hate. I used to ignore it, but now I actually just say "would you wise up. Nobody mentioned you, this is not about you at all. You were not even brought into the conversation." I could throttle her!

Ohh TeAmo that's one guess for girl! Exciting to see what you "end up with"!!!! I would guess but I just don't get it all!!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Yeah, and I bet I have about a 50% chance of being right, too! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## lily28

Ukgirl, Oh gosh you either didn't add me to the group, or I'm completely pregnant brained! You did add me as a friend though~ <3


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily I have defo added you to the group. I just took a while because I was cooking. I will double check and let you know but Im pretty sure you are there :) xxx


----------



## soph77

ukgirl23 said:


> due to the group being secret I can only invite people on my friends list, you can add me, Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly, and I will add you to the group :)

I'd love to join the group!! I get on fb more often than bnb so it would be great to keep up with everyone there too! I'll add you as a friend so you can add me to the group. Watch out for my request - Sophia Marini


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww teAmo your baby pics are amazingly clear and very cute xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily you were right. For some reason ypu werent in the group :/ but I have sent another request now so hopefully you are in now. Soph77 you are added too :) xx


----------



## Rayah123

Im no longer an april mummy :( been changed to march :) x


----------



## Bitsysarah

chig said:


> I am soooo jealous of you ladies that are feeling their little ones. I can't wait to have that feeling!!!! I think once I feel those kicks and punches, I will be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy. Until then, I am constantly worried that something could have happened to the baby and I wouldn't even know. I am still so scared to go to my next appointment and the doctors telling me they are not able to find the heartbeat and that the baby has stopped growing. I am sooooo scared to hear those words.:wacko:

I feel the same, I had a private scan at seven weeks and was told I was having twins....I have my first booking in appointment and scan at the hospital on Monday. I just feel that something has gone wrong :(. I have been mega mega stressed at work since finding out I was pregnant. I am seriously considering handing my notice in (I am a child protection social worker), I need the money but really need to look after myself... I really don't know what to do :(


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> Awww teAmo your baby pics are amazingly clear and very cute xxx

eek aren't they! thanks Xx


----------



## lily28

Bitsysarah said:


> I have been mega mega stressed at work since finding out I was pregnant. I am seriously considering handing my notice in (I am a child protection social worker), I need the money but really need to look after myself... I really don't know what to do :(

My job involves a lot of travel right now, and is both mentally and physically demanding, and the pay is not very good, so I took the decision to take a step back around Christmas. I'm willing to sacrifice a few luxuries for baby's health and mine. 

Fortunately I can work on my own as well when I'm ready to get back to work, and work from home too (translations).

I'm so exhausted from being away from home, and I'm worried about things in home, how the baby is doing, my NT scan next week, and my exams in December :wacko: I need to take it slow.

If you can afford it for a while, do it, give your notice, because trust me you will definitely regret not quitting if something happens :nope:


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :flower:

Teamo, cute pics! Congrats on the fab scan results!

Bitsy, sorry to hear you are having a tough time at work hun :hugs: bet everything is just perfect at your scan xx

Lily, good idea about taking a break, sounds like your job is very stressful too! 

I'll be glad when the rest of us have our 12w scans out of the way, so we can all relax a bit!


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o said:


> I'll be glad when the rest of us have our 12w scans out of the way, so we can all relax a bit!

I wish! DH and I decided not to have the genetic testing done, which means we don't get a 12w scan! (which I didn't realize before....) So now our next scan after the 6w dating one is Dec 2nd! That's over two months away still! We'll be something like 19 weeks by then. Sooooo far awaaaaaaaay. Talk about a long time to stress on whether baby is doing ok or not. It'll be a busy two months so I'm sure time will go by fast...[-o&lt;

I'm still fighting off my cold, but thankfully today will be a quiet day. It's inventory day! :happydance: I know that probably doesn't sound like much fun, but I have a craftshow coming up in a few weeks and I need to start getting my product organized and figuring out what I need to make more of. So it'll be a day at home of PJ's, Kitty snuggles, and jewlery making! 

Hope everyone else is feeling well today! :flower:


----------



## simplymuff

Hey hope everyone is doing well! Hadn't been on a while because I had been so busy with holidays we celebrate. We had an ultrasound yesterday and doc said everything looks perfect. Baby is measuring perfect and heart beat was 180. Didn't get to see the baby move much though. Doctor said it was probably sleeping. My doctor said I could go ahead and announce it but I'm waiting until 12 weeks until after our genetic testing. :)


----------



## maybesoon

Hello ladies.... I haven't been on here in the last couple of days. I had a horrid stomach virus. Still pretty weak and sore, but feeling a tad bit better. Looks like it is going to take me a while to catch up on all the posts. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## dan-o

ReadytoMum said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when the rest of us have our 12w scans out of the way, so we can all relax a bit!
> 
> I wish! DH and I decided not to have the genetic testing done, which means we don't get a 12w scan! (which I didn't realize before....) So now our next scan after the 6w dating one is Dec 2nd! That's over two months away still! We'll be something like 19 weeks by then. Sooooo far awaaaaaaaay. Talk about a long time to stress on whether baby is doing ok or not. It'll be a busy two months so I'm sure time will go by fast...[-o&lt;
> 
> I'm still fighting off my cold, but thankfully today will be a quiet day. It's inventory day! :happydance: I know that probably doesn't sound like much fun, but I have a craftshow coming up in a few weeks and I need to start getting my product organized and figuring out what I need to make more of. So it'll be a day at home of PJ's, Kitty snuggles, and jewlery making!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling well today! :flower:Click to expand...

Omg that's so far away, I could never wait that long, but I'm not know for my patience lol! 
What about a private scan?


----------



## dan-o

Maybe, sorry you've been poorly hun, we've even through the mill here a bit too, damn toddler groups a germ festival lol!

Simply, congrats on the great scan hun!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Had an u/s and appt this morning. All is well. Didn't get any pictures at all this time. :nope: But I paid close attention to the nub and, wow, I'm thinking girl now! :dohh: Everything in me screams boy but the nub and heartbeat are just... exactly the same as my daughter's were at 12+2 (I'm 12+1 today). We find out in less than 3 weeks! :happydance:

One thing that surprised me -- when I was talking to the OB about reasonable weight gain, she told me it's totally fine (actually encouraged) for me to TRY to lose weight while pregnant! :happydance: Then she provided me with 2 articles/studies from a medical journal supporting it. I'm thrilled! I'm the same weight I was at 40 weeks pregnant with my daughter and I really don't want to gain any. I was so torn between wanting to eat healthy and reduce calories and exercise and wanting not to deprive baby. But she said studies show benefits far outweigh any cons (and the only thing that could possibly be construed as a "con" was lower birthweight babies, but not like failure to grow babies, just slightly smaller than obese women who gained weight during pregnancy). Anyway, the disclaimer here is that only _obese_ women are encouraged to lose weight or not gain any. I was classed as obese when I got pregnant with Maisie (us size 10/192 pounds/5'4"), and now I'm 40 pounds heavier. :blush: Anyway, I'm excited! My very realistica and doable goal is to not gain any weight. My idealistic goal is to be 20 pounds lighter on delivery day than I am today (which is essentially like losing 35lbs of fat in the next 28ish weeks). I told her my diet/exercise plan and she said it's good (it's a very healthy plan of 1800 calories a day and exercise at least 5 times a week, so no worries).


----------



## doggylover

Little spy that's great news!! Can't wait to hear how you progress, and I know that come your due date you'll have reached your goal! Glad all was well with baby!

To everyone feeling unwell because of illness (or baby!) :hugs: feel better soon.

Same old with me today. We took our pup to get neutered, and he is whining and feeling very sorry for himself :haha: I'm babysitting my nephew tonight so we'll have to take him with us! 

Babysitting my nephew is always great because (apart from the obvious fun with him!) we always get a dominoes! Very excited!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon, everyone here has had a stomach virus I have a stinking cold lol... Its germ season! Hope you feel better soon xxx 

We had our first midwifes appointment today, it was our booking appointment, we have to wait for a letter now to tell us when we have our next scan and NT testing, they have to test me for hyperthyroidism too as I suffered a bit in the past. I MADE HER!!! check for the heartbeat but she didn't find it :( 

I got weighed while I was there too, Ive put on a stone!!!! I was 8 now I'm 9 but my bmi is still very good so they said ti was fine :)


----------



## stmw

Steph  glad your scan went well and everything is good!

Kristyrich  I had to cervix bashing aswell  its like a sharp sensation isnt it! I didnt really mind it to be honest but it would make me jump!

Nimbec  sorry to hear youve had bad headaches, Ive got one now so I feel your pain!

Kirstabelle  glad your feeling better and the heartbeat on the doppler is nice and strong!

Kealz194  ironically the only way im able to sleep is when im lying on my front  which isnt good for the boobs or bump! Dont know what im going to do when i get bigger!

TeAmo  lovely scan pics!

Well its a bit late but my scan pics are on facebook as I cant be bothered to resize them!! I love them!! Will be adding you on facebook if you dont mind so look out for Louise Connolly - not public public on the pregnancy front yet though waiting until we find out the sex to announce! Hope your all well!

xxxx


----------



## liams_mom

Ok, back from holiday and it was great, except for the part where I ended up having some totally unexpected spotting, was seen at the ER and nothing is wrong with the baby or me that they can find. Then again today I start bleeding and go for another soon and got a wonderful 11 week nub shot which i'll show shortly, but still nothing wrong with me or the baby. I've had red blood, brown blood, pink blood, but no clotting. They think it might be something cervical and I can't say that the hubby was too pleased with the diagnoses of pelvic rest on our belated honeymoon :( Anyhow, they'll be checking my cervix next I believe. Anyhow, here's the scan:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/cleveraccident/BABYNO2_zpscd3efbae.jpeg
So, are we thinking girl or boy? I'm seeing all girl even though its just 11 weeks. Dun dun dun...


----------



## kristyrich

stmw said:


> Steph  glad your scan went well and everything is good!
> 
> Kristyrich  I had to cervix bashing aswell  its like a sharp sensation isnt it! I didnt really mind it to be honest but it would make me jump!
> 
> Nimbec  sorry to hear youve had bad headaches, Ive got one now so I feel your pain!
> 
> Kirstabelle  glad your feeling better and the heartbeat on the doppler is nice and strong!
> 
> Kealz194  ironically the only way im able to sleep is when im lying on my front  which isnt good for the boobs or bump! Dont know what im going to do when i get bigger!
> 
> TeAmo  lovely scan pics!
> 
> Well its a bit late but my scan pics are on facebook as I cant be bothered to resize them!! I love them!! Will be adding you on facebook if you dont mind so look out for Louise Connolly - not public public on the pregnancy front yet though waiting until we find out the sex to announce! Hope your all well!
> 
> xxxx

Yes, that's exactly it! A very sharp sensation! Lol, it always made me jump too. When I was in labour with my second they said she was extremely low (and that was in the beginning of labour) so I assume that maybe why I got the really sharp, long lasting stabbing sensations in the last couple of months.


----------



## kristyrich

liams_mom said:


> Ok, back from holiday and it was great, except for the part where I ended up having some totally unexpected spotting, was seen at the ER and nothing is wrong with the baby or me that they can find. Then again today I start bleeding and go for another soon and got a wonderful 11 week nub shot which i'll show shortly, but still nothing wrong with me or the baby. I've had red blood, brown blood, pink blood, but no clotting. They think it might be something cervical and I can't say that the hubby was too pleased with the diagnoses of pelvic rest on our belated honeymoon :( Anyhow, they'll be checking my cervix next I believe. Anyhow, here's the scan:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/cleveraccident/BABYNO2_zpscd3efbae.jpeg
> So, are we thinking girl or boy? I'm seeing all girl even though its just 11 weeks. Dun dun dun...

Hi! Sorry you have been spotting but it's great that you and bubs are fine! Love your new scan pic. I sent you a private message a few weeks back but wasn't sure if you got it. :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Liam'smom sorry u are spotting but at least bubs is ok!! Lovely scan pic!! 

Ladies I won't be on much today as have a 4hr drive to my mums yuk! (the trip that is!) really looking forward to it as she is taking me shopping tomorrow for clothes :) feeling sorry for me I think lol. But I'm definately not complaining!!!!! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## dan-o

LittleSpy said:


> Had an u/s and appt this morning. All is well. Didn't get any pictures at all this time. :nope: But I paid close attention to the nub and, wow, I'm thinking girl now! :dohh: Everything in me screams boy but the nub and heartbeat are just... exactly the same as my daughter's were at 12+2 (I'm 12+1 today). We find out in less than 3 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> One thing that surprised me -- when I was talking to the OB about reasonable weight gain, she told me it's totally fine (actually encouraged) for me to TRY to lose weight while pregnant! :happydance: Then she provided me with 2 articles/studies from a medical journal supporting it. I'm thrilled! I'm the same weight I was at 40 weeks pregnant with my daughter and I really don't want to gain any. I was so torn between wanting to eat healthy and reduce calories and exercise and wanting not to deprive baby. But she said studies show benefits far outweigh any cons (and the only thing that could possibly be construed as a "con" was lower birthweight babies, but not like failure to grow babies, just slightly smaller than obese women who gained weight during pregnancy). Anyway, the disclaimer here is that only _obese_ women are encouraged to lose weight or not gain any. I was classed as obese when I got pregnant with Maisie (us size 10/192 pounds/5'4"), and now I'm 40 pounds heavier. :blush: Anyway, I'm excited! My very realistica and doable goal is to not gain any weight. My idealistic goal is to be 20 pounds lighter on delivery day than I am today (which is essentially like losing 35lbs of fat in the next 28ish weeks). I told her my diet/exercise plan and she said it's good (it's a very healthy plan of 1800 calories a day and exercise at least 5 times a week, so no worries).

Little spy, good luck with the weight loss programme! 
I only put on 7kg with my last pregnancy, which meant i weighed less after i gave birth than when i started! Since I had my son I've been dieting/healthy eating by using the my fitness pal app, and got my bmi down to 25! It's great for tracking calories. I've switched to maintaining my weight now tho which is 1800 cals a day -ish in my case. I'm not too religious about it, but its useful to keep tabs on things now my willpower seems to have gone out of the window lol :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, hope your cold goes soon. We've all had it too, but it really lingering on with my boy, he's been Snotting for a week now! 

Liamsmom, sorry to hear about the bleeding, but so glad everything is fine! That scan pic is gorgeous!

Nimbec, hope you have a lovely time with your mum!


----------



## doggylover

Liam's mom sorry that your spotting happened on holiday, but glad everything is ok with the baby! Great scan pic!

Nimbec - my mum offered to take me shopping too as I now fit into almost nothing I own! We won't go for a few weeks as I want to hold off, but its great knowing that she'll buy things :haha:

Feeling a wee bit sicker today than I have recently, but nothing major. Got my flu jab this morning (my dad and I went together, like a weird father daughter activity!) and boy did the woman stab me!!!! My arm is still sore!

Uk ladies - there was an article in the daily mail (ok maybe not the most reliable source!) saying that there is an outbreak of whooping cough and that all pregnant women are to be offered the vaccine between 28-38 weeks, in the hope immunity will be passed onto baby to prevent any more deaths (9 already apparently) maybe something to mention to your midwives?


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover my midwife mentioned it to me yesterday and said we get it now at 28-38 weeks like you heard and it's completely safe, we get flu jabs too.. I asked her about the swine flu jabs and she said it was a rumour and they dont vaccinate for swine flu anymore lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh its not nice dan-o I've had mine for about a week now and starting to feel better today but now my stomach is hurting.. hope I haven't got the vomiting virus after all :( xx Hope your little guy feels better soon! xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover my midwife mentioned it to me yesterday and said we get it now at 28-38 weeks like you heard and it's completely safe, we get flu jabs too.. I asked her about the swine flu jabs and she said it was a rumour and they dont vaccinate for swine flu anymore lol xx

That's good to know, thanks :)


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover my midwife mentioned it to me yesterday and said we get it now at 28-38 weeks like you heard and it's completely safe, we get flu jabs too.. I asked her about the swine flu jabs and she said it was a rumour and they dont vaccinate for swine flu anymore lol xx

So confused about this new vaccinating while pregnant trend. 

How do they know its 100% safe when they've never done it before? Also, no vaccine is 100% safe, there are always people who will react to it!
I would happily have the vaccine after I give birth to pass the immunity on via my breast milk, but I wouldn't be happy vaccinating while pregnant, just in case. 
I know it's unusual, but my son had a bit of a reaction to the 5 in 1 vaccine they are using for whooping cough. He had swollen joints and couldn't walk for 48 hours. :(


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o maybe they will have some answers for you at the midwife if you tell them about ds having a reaction I dont blame you for being worried about it. I would feel the same. I will do the vaccine for sure, by the time we have to have it there should be some sort of feedback on how well it's doing. I think we only have the flu and whooping cough vaccine in pregnancy. those were the only 2 my midwife mentioned. 
She did say the whooping cough was a 4 in 1 vaccine against polio, tetanus and diphtheria as well. it's meant to protect baby until they can be vaccinated at 2 months I think :/ She couldn't tell me much as they only found out about it that morning hopefully you can get more info than I did at my appointment xx


----------



## LittleSpy

liamsmom -- I'd love to take a nub guess but I'm afraid I can't spot the nub! SO glad everything's okay with bubs!!

lol, my daughter is insisting on playing hide and seek right now so be back later. :haha:


----------



## lily28

How are you girls doing?

On the vaccinations: I'm not vaccinating while pregnant. Maybe while breastfeeding.

Oh I'm so tired, but finally home. I wanted to get a nap but my nose is congested and dry, a guy in the building is practicing his guitar and singing, and I'm too irritated to relax and sleep a bit...

Liams mom, oh gosh bleeding while on vacay... Whata scare. I hope you guys had a good time though!

I bleed from my hemorrhoids, started this morning. I 'm in major pain. It must be all the standing up and lifting my suitcase all over trains and aiports, and of course the bloody constipation... Seems I can't get a break. I'm now googling things like if it is ok to do a colon cleanse and fruit juice fast while pregnant. I'd do anything for some relief.

Hope you are having a better time than me, instead of a P.I.T.A. weekend.


----------



## doggylover

Lily what is a pita weekend?! I'm sorry you are suffering, but good to be home, despite the lack of nap, I'm sure.,

So I just bid on my first baby item on eBay :happydance: now I'm upset that I might not get it! It's cloth nappies which are a total bargain. That's thing I hate about eBay - you may not get what you want! I know that that's kind of the whole point of the site - it's auctions....but I REALLY want these!!! And I was dead against buying preloved nappies, but now I've seen them (the exact type I want!) I _NEED_ them!!! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

pita = pain in the ass

doggylover -- At least in the US, I find eBay to be one of the more expensive places to buy cloth diapers (unless you get cheap diapers like baby city/baby land or the no-name ones from china but all those diapers pretty much suck). I sold some diapers that weren't working for us that had been used for 6 weeks for more on eBay than I paid for them new from the manufacturer! I'm not complaining, but people can really be morons about bidding. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Yeah in general I haven't actually seen anything much cheaper on eBay except the ones from china (which I can only imagine are somewhat suspect! :haha:) but this is a set of 35 fitted nappies with wraps and boosters for (at the minute!) £50 which is about $80. Considering they are £10 each new, I am very happy! I think I'd go up to £100 ($160 I assume!) for them.

I was looking at some AI2earlier which we're on sale for £5 each but the inserts were £2 each so by the time I put 6 wraps and 20 inserts into the shopping basket it was £70!

I'm having trouble with this whole spending money now to save in the future concept!


----------



## dan-o

I've got some one size bumgenius I'll be listing soon, I think it's 7 white ones, pre washed, but never got round to using them as I had some dark blue ones as well and didn't want to spoil the white ones washing them together lol!
I used only cloth on my boy until he started drinking juice at about 6-7 months old. Worked well for us until he became a heavy wetter! 
Think I've also got a couple of random brand new ones, wonderoos and something else. I'll give you the heads up when I finally get round to destashing in case you are still looking for a few others!


----------



## Steph82

Lily, sorry your having such a ruff weekend. I have no experience with relief on either but I hope you feel better soon! 

Liam, could the bleeding maybe be because of BDing? I know that's what caused mine. Try not to worry and just relax. Stupid timing on vacation but at least everything checked out ok.

Afm, totally exhausted. OH wanted to go on the track (motorcycle racing) today, so I played pit crew. He's done it for me before so no big deal but I do have to say... Really wanted to go out and play :( . Won't be getting back on a bike anytime soon, so I guess I have to let him enjoy it at least lol.
Long day and now still have to go to dinner (which I have absolutely no appetite for).
Stopped by my parents house for a little while and my dad asked me if I was going to breast feed ... Lol... I told him that I didn't feel the need to answer that and my mom just laughed... I know they just want to be supportive but I feel like I need some privacy lol.


----------



## n_gods_hands

hey ladies...so thurdsay evening I had a slip and fall outside of the front door of the gas station and unfortunatly I feel forward instead of on my butt...anyway went to Er that night and they told me they seen a small hemorrhage that I needed to follow up asap with my ob. So I go into to see my ob friday morning and it turns out that small hemorrhage turned into a large hemrrhage. My ob said usually he tells people it is very hard to hurt yourself un the first trimester but i really took a fall. anyway the baby was okay heard the heart beat and the baby was just a moving around...he checked the placenta and everything looked okay...he ended up putting me on bedrest to try and stop the hemorrhaging. I am so flipped out, it is my understanding that if the bleeding gets to big it could cause a miscarriage or cause the placenta to detatch from the wall...I am freaking out...also he said I could expect some spotting because all that blood will seep out...I have not had any spotting yet. just cramps and back ache...


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh, really sorry to hear you've had a fall hun, hope that baby sticks tight. Make sure you take it super easy :hugs:


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi all. Sorry, I meant to post earlier. Had a MMC diagnosed on 18th Sept. Had my ERPC on the 27th as my body wouldn't miscarry naturally. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancies. I'll be reading from time to time to see how everyone is. Much love. Xxx


----------



## doggylover

wannabewillow said:


> Hi all. Sorry, I meant to post earlier. Had a MMC diagnosed on 18th Sept. Had my ERPC on the 27th as my body wouldn't miscarry naturally. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancies. I'll be reading from time to time to see how everyone is. Much love. Xxx

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: love and thoughts are with you.

Ngodshands - I hope you are resting up. Baby is doing well for now so focus on that and not what might happen, as hard as it seems. Will you be heading back to your ob to be checked out again soon?

Steph- nice that your parents want to show support but like you said, some things are not for sharing with everyone, and no reason why you should answer all questions that come your way! Hope you enjoy the track, despite not being able to ride!

Dan-o, definitely give me a shout when you are listing your items and ill have a look at them! :) 

Afm, awful nights sleep. My back/shoulder is really sore randomly, and my boobs were sore, so couldn't lie on my back, or front, or side because no matter which side my shoulder hurt a lot!! Not a fun night :haha:


----------



## dan-o

wannabewillow said:


> Hi all. Sorry, I meant to post earlier. Had a MMC diagnosed on 18th Sept. Had my ERPC on the 27th as my body wouldn't miscarry naturally. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancies. I'll be reading from time to time to see how everyone is. Much love. Xxx

I'm so sorry wannabewillow :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Hey all, I could do with some advice/reassurance. Since Friday I have felt....different. I can't put my finger on anything specific. I still feel a little queasy, and smells still set me gagging, but I just feel DIFFERENT somehow. I am really, really worried that something is wrong. I had some very minor cramping, but apart from that nothing else to cause me concern. 

Like I say I just feel like something isn't right. My dh said I'm being silly and everything is fine. But I just can't shake this weird feeling. And I've convinced myself that my bump is smaller this morning :wacko:

Has anyone else felt like this? Is it maybe just because I am at the end of the first tri and things are changing?? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## n_gods_hands

doggylover: I am staying in bed and I go back to my ob on Wed...that is when he wanted to see me though I wish it were soon so my mind could be at ease...I still havent had any spotting like he told me I would, so I am worried because I dont know if not spotting is normal or not. Is the blood suppose to come out or is it just continuing to pool up inside me limiting space for my little one...I only wish racetrac had of waiting till the night to wash there store..makes more since then to do it at rushhour when everyone is going to be there....


----------



## dan-o

Doggy lover, it's quite normal to start feeling better as the placenta takes over! If you're lucky you might be one of those people who blooms and feels wonderful in the second tri!!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks dan-o, a bit of blooming would be great right now!

I ordered a Doppler :blush: even though dh expressly forbade me from doing so! But hopefully once it arrives ill get some peace of mind...


----------



## dan-o

Well.. my doppler keeps me sane!! Must have item IMO lol!! :haha:

Baby is usually fairly easy to find now as well, ideal time to get one I guess!


----------



## ukgirl23

wannabewillow :hugs: xxxx So sorry hun xxxx

Doggylover, I felt like that a few days ago but today I'm back to feeling crappy and MSy, I went shopping and felt ill in the fish section again. Hopefully the doppler will arrie quickly and you can feel better xx 

aww dan-o I wish my doppler had been working!! :( I asked the midwife to use hers on me but she couldn't find a beat :( she didnt listen to me though when I was telling her where I had found it before, she said she never really uses it on ladies under 16 weeks :/ I might have to order a replacement!! lol 

I'm baking bread!! :D


----------



## littleflower

Hi can I join too?
I'm due 4th April with 3rd ... Me & partner are profoundly deaf and so is our first child 
Hoping to make new friends on here :) 
Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

hey littleflower sure you can join :) and congratulations!! xx


----------



## dan-o

Ugh Ukgirl... Fish :sick: bleurghhh! :haha:

My midwife couldn't even find Sidney's heartbeat at the 16 week appt lol! She was looking about 3 inches too low :haha:


----------



## dan-o

littleflower said:


> Hi can I join too?
> I'm due 4th April with 3rd ... Me & partner are profoundly deaf and so is our first child
> Hoping to make new friends on here :)
> Xxx

Hi little flower, welcome and congrats!!


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o I almost wanted to ask her if I could show her how to find it haha.. I'm in such a bad mood today!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sorry to hear about the ladies who are having some troubles with spotting and the internal bleeding right now!! I sure hope the little beans stick tight, and that everything is cleared up soon!

doggylover: good luck on your e-bay bid! It's always so frustrating when someone out bids you at the last second!

ukgirl: hope your cold/bug goes away soon! I'm still sick with my cold, it's been over a week now! It sucks being sick, but it almost sucks more because the cold symptoms have taken over from the pg symptoms... so I don't feel pg anymore, I just feel like I have a cold. There's been no cramping or spotting... so I assume everything is ok still, but it's disconcerting to not really feel it.

wannabewillow: I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: Take care of yourself and hopefully we'll see you back again soon!

littleflower: Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## ukgirl23

aww readytomum, having a cold sucks, mine is on the way out now so I'm feeling much better today and managed to go shopping. I hope yours goes away soon! xxx


----------



## doggylover

Well I am a very happy bunny - won our cloth nappies on eBay :happydance: £64 for 35 nappies and 6 wraps :)

Ukgirl urrghhh when I was in a French supermarket last week their fish section almost KILLED me, so I know how you feel!!! Mmmm baking bread - bet that smells good!!! I'm just about to make some soup, but I bought the bread to go with mine!!

Welcome little flower! So lovely to have you join us, and congrats on your pregnancy! I've added your due date to our front page!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow doggylover all those nappies were cheap!! I might have to have a look on ebay, our local council was giving £30 back when you spent £45 on cloth nappies but it was only to the first 200 ladies so we missed that :( xx

You can have some of my bread  it's Parmesan and sun dried tomato loaf, I done it by hand. I love baking bread it makes our flat smell gorgeous. Like subway :D lol.. mmmmmmmmmm BMT :D


----------



## doggylover

Whoa that bread sounds great!! I've never made my own bread - we had a bread maker on our wedding list but nobody bought it for us so we are still without! I know you can make it by hand, but I don't think I have the skill or patience!!!

Yeah it was a great deal on the nappies. I hadn't planned to buy anything for ages, but it was too good to pass on!!


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> dan-o I almost wanted to ask her if I could show her how to find it haha.. I'm in such a bad mood today!

I actually did and she got funny with me lol :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

oh it's so great making bread by hand especially if you are feeling as annoyed as me today. you have to punch the dough and stretch it and then punch it some more. i took all my bad mood out on that, going shopping was what got me in the bad mood. People in the supermarket were like sheep on speed, my kids are lucky to have survived the amount of near misses they had being bashed by other people's trolleys, then there was their argument over quavers and wotsits lol.. next time I'm doing it online!  

thats what I am going to do if I see something for a good price. no point in missing out! Like for our babies due in april all the summer clothes now are in the sale, by the time our babies are born they will need summerish clothing ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

omg dan-o hahahaha.. what did she say? thats funny! xxx


----------



## doggylover

I hate the supermarket, people in it are total knobs! So pounding that out on dough does sound therapeutic! Didn't think about the summer clothes on sale now...

Uh oh...now look what you've done! I'll be buying everything :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

oh doggylover I would have already brought so many outfits and shoes by now but OH wont let me lol.. he's like the baby grinch! I wish I was at 21 week and knew the sex already so I could splash some serious cash lol.. I love baby shopping. I have a set of sleep suits already, there's a pic on my facebook wall. :D 

Just dont take oh with you shopping ;) hehe xx


----------



## doggylover

I saw those ones on fb and omg they are soooo adorable!!! We weren't planning on buying anything til around Christmas, so I'm going to try and stick to that now that the nappies are done. I've been worrying about getting those, but not worried about anything else for some reason!!!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover, I don't remember, but did you have your scan already? 
I really would not worry. I have been feeling 100% not pregnant for a couple of weeks now. The only reason I know that I still am, was because of the scan and I still have a belly! Call your doc (or midwife) for reassurance. Maybe she can schedule a scan or doppler for you just so you feel better. 
Be careful with the home doppler because you might really freak yourself out if you don't find the HB (which can be completely normal not to find this early). 

:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks so much steph :) yep I had a scan at 10+1 which is almost three weeks ago. I'll have a midwife appointment in 2 weeks, where I assume she'll use a Doppler. If I still feel a bit weird in a few days ill definitely make an earlier appointment. But knowing that other people feel the same reassures me 100% so thank you!


----------



## stmw

n_gods_hands said:


> hey ladies...so thurdsay evening I had a slip and fall outside of the front door of the gas station and unfortunatly I feel forward instead of on my butt...anyway went to Er that night and they told me they seen a small hemorrhage that I needed to follow up asap with my ob. So I go into to see my ob friday morning and it turns out that small hemorrhage turned into a large hemrrhage. My ob said usually he tells people it is very hard to hurt yourself un the first trimester but i really took a fall. anyway the baby was okay heard the heart beat and the baby was just a moving around...he checked the placenta and everything looked okay...he ended up putting me on bedrest to try and stop the hemorrhaging. I am so flipped out, it is my understanding that if the bleeding gets to big it could cause a miscarriage or cause the placenta to detatch from the wall...I am freaking out...also he said I could expect some spotting because all that blood will seep out...I have not had any spotting yet. just cramps and back ache...

Hey lovely - it sounds like you have what I have. Me and baby are ok for now - have consultant update 25th Oct - the blood can reabsorb into your body. They will keep an eye on you. I know its hard to stay calm but im here to chat if you need to rant! :hugs: btw - ive had one massive bleed and 2 small bleeds and everything is still ok! :happydance: hopefully it will be the same for you! xxxx


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls! How are you all doing this evening? Ive been baby hunting on Ebay! Not for a baby... but baby things lol. I dont know if its just me or what but everything seems far more expensive than it did 2 years ago... cant find any real bargains.

So... I have also posted my 12 week scan pics on here and another site that uses nub theory and all the guesses have been girl! We really and truly are not bothered whether we have another boy or a baby girl but its quite exciting to see what people think! 

xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh TeAmo that's exciting that everyone agrees girl!!!

I have 3 words for my state of being today.

My hips. OUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Clearly I am stretching...it's agony!


----------



## lily28

little flower: warm welcome and congrats on the LO!

My butt news (gross so you can skip):

Spoiler
bleeding is actually a little better now, but only after it got scary and soaked through my pajamas last night. I use a cream now and it numbs the pain for a while. I finally pooped (with lots of agony) thank heavens, I think it was like training for the big push :haha:

I'm trying to catch up with laundry and house chores, but I have no energy. I just cleaned the porch with the hose, and I will start the washing machine soon. Then try to get a good nap and maybe read a bit for my coming exams...

NT and papp-a tests on Friday!!!:happydance: I can't wait to see how the little moomin is doing after a long and tiring week. 

BTW I feel like a bear ready to hibernate, I like to eat and think of food, and sleep. :haha: And when spring comes to hug and take care of my little one!:hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

lily I was so constipated they gace me fybogel and even that didnt work lol... today I have an upset tummy, which I am extremely thankful for! how backwards is that!!! lol :D 

I have a bit more energy today so I have managed to tidy up a bit. I was getting fed up with the mess as OH doesn't really put as much effort into it as I do.. kinda like he'll clean the toilet and bath but not the bathroom sink or the shelf behind the toilet... frustrating!

I hope my little bean is okay after all the illnesses and antibiotics I've been on. I'm just hanging in here until the next scan :( 

on the plus side... 12 weeks tomorrow!! :D


----------



## chig

I am getting so anxious for my appointment this Friday. I will be 10w6d when I go. I just really want to hear my baby's heartbeat to reassure me that everything is okay in there. These four weeks have been so looooong. I think appointments should be every 3 weeks. I would feel so much more better. The good news is that I will then be going for my 12week NT scan 2 weeks after this week's appointment! I can't wait to see my little peanut growing and kicking and punching away!!


----------



## n_gods_hands

Talked to my doc office this morning due to the fact that I am freaking out about not having any bleeding when he said I would be spotting as well as all the cramps I am having....I go back in this wed to see if the hemorrhage from my fall has stopped but until then they told me that as long as my cramps are not accompanied by bright red blood I should be okay...I may see brown spotting but normal....so that has eased my mind a little bit more at least hopefully that will hold my nerves until wed. I am so scared for my little one. they told my to just continue my bedrest and they will reevaluate on wed....


----------



## Bjs2005

A lot has gone on since I was last on here! 

Wannabewillow- so sorry to hear. :hugs: Hopefully you have a speedy recovery and are back here soon!

Littleflower- Congrats and welcome to the group. We have a lovely bunch of ladies here and are they great for support!

ukgirl and readytomum- I hope you get feeling better soon! It's no fun being sick when you're not pregnant so I can't imagine being sick and prego at the same time! Take care and get well soon!

doggylover- I have only felt quesy a little bit the past few days, and not even felt that prego (I am not showing yet). It is a little weird, but I do have a doppler that I find lo's hb so that reassures me.

For all the ladies that have had spotting or internal bleeding-I hope it all clears up quick and that baby keeps growing strong! 

TeAmo- That's exciting about the nub guesses! I don't know if my dr will do a scan at my next appt or not or just doppler (it's not until Oct. 18), but I hope he does a scan so I can get some pics for nub guesses. I will be about 16 weeks by then.

lily28 and chig- good luck with your tests and appts on Friday! 

Sorry if I missed anyone else! AFM, I am doing fine, except having a hard time getting comfy when sleeping-my lower back aches at night! I leave for out of town on Wednesday. I am flying to Philadelphia for a conference this weekend, but will first spend some time with family in Maryland before the conference. I am excited to take a vacay, even though part of it will be work.

My SIL had a baby boy on Saturday. He is cute and chubby! I can't wait until April to hold my LO in my arms. Also, I just found out my cousin's wife is due in May with her 2nd. It'll be exciting to have someone in the family to be prego with at the same time!


----------



## maybesoon

oh wow! I am so sorry to hear this. You definately do not need all this added stress in your life right now! I truly hope things calm down around you. Take care!


----------



## doggylover

Lily glad you pooped! :rofl: even if it was horrible! Good luck on Friday!

Ngodshands, hope you are resting up, and fingers crossed Wednesday goes well.

Chig good luck on Friday too!

Bjs congrats on your new nephew! I know what you mean, every time I think about having my own little baby to look at and cuddle I get a huge smile on my face!

Hip pain stopped...now it's muscles! What is this baby doing in there?!?!


----------



## LittleSpy

bjs -- you don't need nub guesses with a 16 week scan! They can straight up tell you hamburger or hotdog at that point. :haha: My gender scan is at 15 weeks (also October 18!). I found out at 15+2 with dd. You could see 3 little lines very clearly. Obviously a girl. U/s tech said she was 95% certain girl (5% "uncertain" just to cover her ass :haha:). This is assuming you have a tech who knows well what they're doing. My OB offers the gender scans starting at 15 weeks for a fee. My anatomy scan isn't until almost 21 weeks so of course I'm getting the gender scan every time. Way too impatient. I can't believe it's just over 2 weeks away! I'm _dying_ to know! I've completely confused myself about it to the point I don't even have any intuition about what the baby is anymore. :dohh: I'm just in a frenzy about it.


----------



## Steph82

Hi Ladies,

...while Bjs2005 mentioned sleeping... I can't really pinpoint why, but I end up tossing and turing all night! I've tried pillows front and back, but that just makes me more restless. I can still sleep on my tummy (since its not that big yet) and on my back, but for whatever reason, I just can't get compfy. :shrug: I can't even say, that I am in horrible pain from my bbs anymore... they hurt a little, but nothing crazy. 

I just ordered the full size maternity pille (the U shaped one) and should get it by the end of the week. Went to try a bunch of different ones at baby stores, but non of them felt "right".

Anyone else have this problem? If I had a big bump, it would make sense, butnot like this :growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Steph definitely not getting comfy either. Doesn't help that my back was sore all weekend so side sleeping was out - back sleeping was out...and boobs were sore so front sleeping was out. That leaves...sleeping standing up?! It's horrific isn't it :(


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm also finding it impossible to be comfortable trying to sleep. I haven't gotten a decent night's sleep in like a month now (OF COURSE. As soon as dd started consistently sleeping through the night. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm never going to sleep again :nope:).

We put a memory foam topper on our mattress a few days ago. That has helped a little but I'm still waking up with crazy back and neck pain. And I'm still tossing and turning all night. And yeah, it just gets worse from here. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

^^^ :rofl: sleep standing up! I will need to try that. 

LittleSpy, have you used a maternity pillow? Do they work? 

Since these will be the last 6 months that I actually have the luxury of sleeping, I would like to make the best of it :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Little spy don't say it gets worse!!!

I was thinking the other day - the only day I get to lie in is a Saturday. That means I have only 27 more lie ins to enjoy before baby arrives. That is both horrible news, and wonderful news at the same time!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I have a V shaped pillow for night sleeping but it's so difficult when you want to roll over lol last night I found myself sandwiched between OH and DS!! I literally couldn't move! thankfully OH buggers off to work at 5 so me and DS could sleep like starfish again  

is anyone else having lower back pain right in the middle? I can't seem to either sit stand or lie comfortably anymore, and during sex everything feels really low down. I hope my uterus is going up instead of down LOL!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I just used a regular body pillow with dd. Didn't want to fork out the money for a big pregnancy pillow and I also don't think there's enough room in our bed for one. If there was, I'd probably get one that goes all the way around for simultaneous back and belly support. Don't know if it would help, though.

And I get up before my daughter most weekend days. She goes to bed late (usually 10-11) and sleeps late (until 9-9.30 or so). Mind you, this is a recent development. I was up with her at least once a night until 13 months. Much more often than that the first 6 months or so. She was a terrible sleeper her first year but it's gotten heaps better

doggylover -- I say it gets worse because, IME, you get more uncomfortable as the weeks go on. And then the incessant peeing starts (again). And then towards the end for me it was nonstop painful BH contractions for weeks so it was hard to sleep through them. I can't believe I'm looking forward to all this. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, ukgirl.

My back hurts. I just went for a 30 minute walk and it killed. I guess my posture is really bad already. And I know I'm sleeping weird and messing it up that way, too.


----------



## ukgirl23

Its horrible isnt it littlespy.. its all around the bones in my lower back all the time.. glad to know im not suffering alobe though hehe sorry ;) xx


----------



## chig

WOW!!! I am the same way!! I can't sleep comfortably at night at all. I am not even showing that much, if at all and I still can't seem to find a position to sleep comfortably. I try to sleep on my left side as I have read that it is best position to sleep in while pregnant, but it is hard for me as I usually sleep on my back. Speaking of my back, that also hurts if I sit on the floor for a long time or just sit in an awkward position. It almost feels like it is my tailbone, but isn't too early for that to be hurting?:dohh:


----------



## soph77

Hi everyone!

It is so exciting to see everyone getting to 12 weeks and beyond! I'll be joining you 12 weekers on Thursday :)

It seems that pregnancy is always plagued with poo problems! Sometimes it is all I talk about! Actually my poos have been ok lately but they are usually hard and hurt :( Last night, we ordered pizza hut because we couldn't be bothered with dinner after packing all day. Big mistake. Seriously EVERY time I eat pizza hut pizzas, I get pizza hut belly. 

Cramps started at 11:30, followed by many, many explosive painful toilet trips all through the night until I could poo no more! Never again!

I am sorry to the ladies that are still feeling sick :( I am pretty much feeling better now, except if I am really hungry. Still exhausted but at least not sick.

We are in the middle of moving house, so this will probably be the last post for me for a little while, except for reading the thread on my phone. I am finding it extremely hard getting any cleaning and packing done with Theo under foot! He has become more needy than usual! I am sure he is teething :(

I have my bloods taken tomorrow for my downs screening and my NT scan next week. I am so excited and nervous to see LSP again. (that is what we have called the bump - LSP = Lumpy Space Princess/Prince)


----------



## LittleSpy

soph -- do you get the pan pizzas at Pizza Hut? I worked there for years in high school and college and those things got me every single time. Breasticks/cheesesticks from there are the same for me (but man, now I really want some! :dohh:). I think it's because all that stuff is essentially fried. We had to put soooooo much oil in thos pans. Really gross, actually. Now I only do stuffed crust (because it's the only one I really like and if I'm paying full price for it, I'm getting what I love). :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

I cant get comfy either. I have tried sleeping with my breastfeeding pillow but its not the right shape. I need one of the long ones. Also... I cant remember whether its your left or your right side you are meant to sleep on? I feel comfiest on my left. xx


----------



## Bjs2005

I am glad to hear I'm not the only one with back pain this early on (sorry, but glad we are in it together!). I also heard the left side was best to sleep on. I told my SIL yesterday I was getting over MS but now my lower back aches and I can't sleep comfy. She was like, "Already?!" I thought maybe it was all in my head! (trading one prego complaint for another...:haha:)

Littlespy- I thought maybe they could probably tell gender at my next appt, but I don't even know if they'll do an U/S or not and if they did I didn't want to get my hopes up. All he said at my last appt is I will be getting the 2nd tri DS testing done...not sure what that entails (I didn't get it done in the 1st tri). And he listens to baby's hb everytime...he only uses the portable U/S machine if he cannot find the hb. But that is so exciting for you! I can't wait to find out, either! I want to start planning more (nursery, etc) and buying things!


----------



## liams_mom

I have my NT scan on Thursday, 11w6d, but this bean was 10cm at 10w6d so I think it will be large enough for them to see what they need to see :) This scan is the worst part of pg for me since I'm 34 and always worry about something going wrong because of age. So lots of healthy :dust: for me please!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys, I had my booking in appointment and scan today. Sadly there was only one baby, but it is healthy (doing headstands) and growing well 11 weeks 2days. The sonographer, questioned weather there were twins in the first place, as the private scan measurements were so off 6weeks 5days three weeks ago, which she said was not possible. She has a look at scan pic and said that it is possible that they didn't do the scan properly making it look like twins when in fact it wasn't. I feel ok, as i ever really relaxed and started to enjoy the pregnancy, waiting for this scan to happen first. Finger crossed nt results come back ok, nt measurements were 0.9 but I know they use blood results aswell. I have announced on Facebook!!!!! It seems real now!

Should I complain to the private scan place? Not that it will achieve much, but they were totally way off!!!!!

Can you change my EDD to 20/04/12 thanks x


----------



## Bitsysarah

Next appointment and scan is 4 december 2012...... Way too long!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

hey ladies... sorry to hear everyone is having such a tough time sleeping!! I've been having some troubles sleeping as well, but it's because I can't stop coughing, and not because of back pain. I've been sleeping propped up with an extra pillow behind me so I'm sort of half sitting up. It's been working wonders.

Odd thing this morning though... I was all ready to head out the door this morning, and all of a sudden I felt really weird, and I got that yucky taste in my mouth that you get before you get sick sometimes. So I sat down and grabbed my garbage can, and threw up four times! :nope: I don't know if this baby related, because I haven't had MS (and I haven't thrown up in years!!), or if it's because I was coughing so much that I aggrevated my gag reflex or something. I felt ok afterwards, and it didn't happen again the rest of the day. :wacko: So not sure what to think. I'm still battling this cold pretty good after more than a week now, so still feeling crappy from that, but I dunno!?

11 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bitsysarah said:


> Next appointment and scan is 4 december 2012...... Way too long!!!!

I hear ya... mine is Dec 3rd. (and my last one was at 6 weeks!) I don't wait well. :haha:


----------



## Vidal0123

Thats odd, Shouldnt you be seen every 4 weeks?





Bitsysarah said:


> Next appointment and scan is 4 december 2012...... Way too long!!!!


----------



## soph77

LittleSpy said:


> soph -- do you get the pan pizzas at Pizza Hut? I worked there for years in high school and college and those things got me every single time. Breasticks/cheesesticks from there are the same for me (but man, now I really want some! :dohh:). I think it's because all that stuff is essentially fried. We had to put soooooo much oil in thos pans. Really gross, actually. Now I only do stuffed crust (because it's the only one I really like and if I'm paying full price for it, I'm getting what I love). :haha:

Yep, we had a pan pizza and a thin and crispy. I ALWAYS get sick after pizza hut, but not really other pizzas. Last night was terrible! I should have learned my lesson by now, but the convenience over-ruled!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just a very quick post to say I've not dissappeared! I'm at parents for a few days and an very busy. I will have a good catch up and reply tomorrow whenbim home. 

Ps pizza hut is a no go for me I always feel so poorly afterward but all other pizzas are fine?! Seems like a trend! 

Hope you are all well and I haven't missed too much 

Good night all!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Vidal0123 said:


> Thats odd, Shouldnt you be seen every 4 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I will have follow up midwife appointments after the 20 week scan!


----------



## doggylover

I'm putting it out there...I bloody love Pizza Hut!!!! :haha:

Sarah, changed you due date, and glad that your one healthy bean is doing well! Do make a complaint to the private scan place - after all you paid for them to give you incorrect information!! Obviously it'll achieve nothing (these places never care) but it will make you feel better!

So big news...I DID NOT have to get up to pee last night! A full night in bed...insane! Also, thirteen weeks today!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay doggylover no night time peeing!!! 

Im 12 weeks today wohoo!


----------



## doggylover

Congrats UKgirl!!

Ugh, so yesterday I was hip and muscle pain, today I have a horrible stomach ache!! It's a new painful thing each day at the minute :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you doggylover!! 

I'm right with you on the tummy aches... my kids had tummy bugs a week or so ago, then my OH had it.. I had a cold and thought I had gotten away with not catching it... turns out.... I have it now!! non stop running to the toilet!! :( At least I'm getting a good clear out after all that constipation though :haha:  xx 

So am I in the second trimester now? :D


----------



## lily28

Bjs2005 said:


> Sorry if I missed anyone else! AFM, I am doing fine, except having a hard time getting comfy when sleeping-my lower back aches at night! I leave for out of town on Wednesday. I am flying to Philadelphia for a conference this weekend, but will first spend some time with family in Maryland before the conference. I am excited to take a vacay, even though part of it will be work.
> 
> My SIL had a baby boy on Saturday. He is cute and chubby! I can't wait until April to hold my LO in my arms. Also, I just found out my cousin's wife is due in May with her 2nd. It'll be exciting to have someone in the family to be prego with at the same time!

Good luck at the conference and I hope you have loads of fun with your family! I was very excited to spend last week away from home (no house chores, no cooking:happydance:) but at the same time I was so busy from 8am to 9pm I was totally exhausted... Make sure you don't spread your self thin as I did. Take it slow. 

Congrats on your little nephew!!! You are so lucky, there are pregnant women in your life, and babies, so you will have someone to talk to about those things, and you will have fun play dates too!!! 

I saw my aunt the other day, she is only a year older than me, and she has 2 kids, the older is 4 and the young is 1.5-2... I doubt they will be able to play with my little moomin, but she was kind enough to tell me to keep in touch so our kids can meet up.


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Yay doggylover no night time peeing!!!
> 
> Im 12 weeks today wohoo!

Yay!!! I'm 12 weeks on Thursday!:thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay lily we are getting there lol!!


----------



## lily28

I was looking at articles of recommended weight gain for pregnancy. It says 1 tri:1-4.5 lbs. I weigh myself today and I'm 6 lbs up. Indeed my butt is wider than my belly is big, but I'm hungry all the time what do I do???


----------



## doggylover

Lily don't worry! Those are averages...and how many women are actually average?! I haven't gained any weight (not boasting, it actually worries me) so everyone is different. And you may not gain as much this tri, so I wouldn't fret over 1.5lbs definitely!!

My stomach ache is getting worse :( I was practically crippled when I tried to stand up after lunch....


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl - I count 2nd tri at 13 weeks (2 days away, woot!) but lots of people don't count it until 14 weeks. Either way, you're close enough!

doggylover - I love Pizza Hut stuffed crust. And their cheese sticks. Even if they do give me the shits. :haha: After everyone talked about it yesterday, I went home and told hubby we're having Pizza Hut on Saturday. :rofl:

So, I got an interesting proposal this morning! My old director just came crawling to me (literally, she came to my office!) saying that the person she hired over promoting me months ago is leaving and now she wants me back. :haha: I left a month after I didn't get the promotion because my feelings were really hurt (she had me doing the job as well as doing my own work while she took her time filling the position - 2 months! She asked me to apply for it that time and all but promised the job to me and then in the end she hired someone else from a different agency. I was really upset, and rightly so).

I'm really wrestling with whether or not to apply for the job but I think I talked myself into it just for the money. It's going to be a lot of stress but it would be a big promotion and it should be a very nice raise. If she won't give me the salary I want, I'm staying right where I am. It's going to cost her a _lot_ more this time than it was going to a few months ago as I make 20% more now where I am. Her own fault. :haha: Also, I know she's not just going to hand it to me. I know in my heart of hearts that she wants me to apply just so she knows she has a failsafe. And if someone else applies with more experience, she's going to let me down again. But at least I _know_ this now, unlike last time. It takes a couple times getting burned before you realize you really can't hold people to promises (speaking of which, my current supervisor is promising me a promotion next month. But a little birdy told me she plans to promote me with no raise. So, that helps with my decision to apply for a different job). One good thing, too, is that my old director already knows I'm pregnant so I don't have to worry about that part at all.


----------



## maybesoon

Wow! So much has happened since I have not been in here much lately.

n_gods_hands... Hope you & LO are still doing ok. I am sure you are ready for that appointment to get here so you can get some answers. I can't imagine how crazy I would be if I were in your situation right now.

I'm finally feeling better after the tummy bug.... :happydance: However, like most of you ladies, I'm not sleeping well at all. For the last couple of evenings & throughout the night I have been having these horrid pains on my lower left side. They are achy shooting pains and are driving me crazy. Can't seem to find a comfy positition. I have around 5-6 pillows in the bed with me & it doesn't seem to matter how I lay, I'm just not comfy.

I have noticed in the last couple of days my nausea & gagging is down some!!!! WOOHOO!!! Although certain smells still take me out in a flash. And yes, fish is one of the major ones. Went to the grocery store over the weekend & almost barfed in the floor while walking past the fish section.... That would have been a tad bit imbarrassing!!! :blush:

The hubby & I are still on the outs. He has however admitted to being a full blown alcoholic but refuses to do anything about it. He says he has tried in the past & failed so there is no reason to try again. Well that tells me everything I need to know. I explained that I will not put myself or our baby in a situation like that & that I refuse to live that way so he can either get straight or not, I really do not care, but that we (LO & I) will not be around a person who cares more about his next drink than he does his family. 

Hope everyone has a great day! Good Luck to those getting scans!


----------



## ukgirl23

well after the last doppler I had being broken from the day I got it in the post, I sucked it up and ordered a new one. I couldn't resist :D hehe..


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon I'm glad your dh has made that first step of admitting his drinking problem, but you have done the right thing telling him a definite no unless he gets help. Not a safe environment for a mumma to be, or a baby.

Littlespy congrats on the progression with your job (potentially!!) it's always nice to be wanted and appreciated, especially after what happened last time. But definitely make it clear that you want as much as you are getting paid now!! 

My stomach ache is finally gone! Weirdly (and I swear this is not an exaggeration) as my last class of the day left...they took my stomach ache. It just disappeared after crippling me all day! Hmmm...stress at work clearly.


----------



## maybesoon

awww Thanks doggylover! Sorry your tummy hasn't been well today. LOL that it is better after your last class!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Oh no, I decided I'd expect a 25-30% raise from my *current* salary if I was offered the job (so about 60% more than I was making this time last year when I worked there before)! :haha: I'm not even joking. I'm not doing that job for any less. It's insanely stressful (hence her new person leaving after just 6 months. I put up with that crazy bat for almost 4 years!). She may laugh at me, but I know how much the last 2 people in that position made and it was a lot more than even that (to reach their salaries, I'd have to ask for 50% more! But they had more experience and both had Master's degrees as well, which I don't, so I'm aware I can't expect quite as much.). I'm also going to try to bargain for her to pay for me to take a training class that will give me a valuable certification. The training is like $5k & takes 18 months to complete. She was offering it to me before & paid to start me with some training which I completed last month (I bargained with my new employer to pick up the bill so I could finish the training). So glad you feel better!

I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed about this. I was distracted enough with a new job (I've been here 4.5 months) and being pregnant! I just feel like I need a minute to sit down and process everything. And I don't expect to have one of those moments until the weekend. I'm going to lose it before then. :wacko:

Blah, sorry to unload on you guys!


----------



## doggylover

Little spy can I ask what it is that you do? I'm interested to know after hearing about the jobs! But yep, I think it's also right to ask her to pay for the qualification - lots of places do and it would be great for you to do!

Mmmm just had a delicious casserole. And enough left over to freeze for another day - I love when that happens!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies well I hope I haven't forgotten anyone in on my phone so it's hard to go back and forth sorry I've not been on I've been at my parents and been shopping :) Whoo hooo I now have clothes that fit! 

Ngodshands hope you are ok? ((hugs)) 

Ukgirl I don't blame you I love my Doppler it's so reassuring - when's it due to arrive? 

Littlespy that all sounds very promising it's always good to be headhunted! I'm also curious as to what profession you're in! 

Doggylover Yey to 13weeks!!! Whooo hoooo! Glad your stomach ache has gone hopefully u can have a relaxing evening! 

Maybesoon in so pleased you seem to be sorting things out for yourself and that you have made the right decision as hard as that is it just shows what a great and strong character you are!! 

Well as for me 14weeks tomorrow!!!! And I was in hospital for a pacemaker check Monday 200miles away from where I live and guess what?! I bumped into a familly friend (gynae consultant) whose greeting to me was 'aye aye what going on there then?' pointing to my belly LOL I'm officially showing and clearly looking pg now. I swore him to secrecy as if he tells his mum the whole world will know!! 

Another busy day tomorrow I have clients competing at horse of the year show - a massive equestrian show that is super hard to qualify for so I will be helping them warm up and I'm as nervous as they are!!! Also a very long day 5.30am start midnight finish lets hope I'm feeling refreshed and radiant as they say you should in 2n tri :0


----------



## LittleSpy

Now I feel bad that what I do isn't very interesting. :haha:

I handle employee relations for a large government agency. It's my job to keep the agency out of hot-legal-sh*t from an employment standpoint. :haha: And these managers don't make it easy. The agency I work for now is law enforcement so... it can be really tough. I'm here to stand up for the employee and the employer at the same time. So, whichever is doing something wrong, it's my job to put an end to it. It's a lot of legal stuff and policy/law enforcement and counseling. Also, it should be noted I was grossly underpaid in my last position, so even though I make significantly more now, I'm still not really raking in the dough. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Haha littlespy that is certainly more interesting than man handling groups of teenagers and forcing them to learn geography all day!!! Sounds very complicated :wacko:!!

Nimbec funny about bumping into someone you know! I'm wondering if I'm showing visibly now too..I'm wearing lots of scarves as a distraction! Good luck at Horse of the year tomorrow! I hope your clients do well - is it dressage they are competing in? I remember you saying before that's what you specialise in? (I think!)


----------



## LittleSpy

I don't think I could handle teaching. Luckily, about 75% of my job is writing so I have a chance to sit down and think long and hard about what I'm going to say (when most of the time what I really want to say is "W....T....F...?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!" :haha:). It's the counseling and mediation that I struggle with. I get so scared I'm going to accidentally say something really out of line and then get my a** personally sued. :haha: Wayward cops are quite litigious.


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy your job sounds amazing! Xx

nimbec I ordered it for express delivery so hopefully in 2-3 days I hope this one works lol. 


Im so stressed out today. we cant afford to move anywhere bigger now so have been looking at maximising our space in our flat.. Now my neighbour is being a dick again. he smokes weed all day and makes our flat stink if we open any windows. we share a stairwell and front door down stairs. after the school run we forgot to lock it so he went down stairs and locked it then slammed his door shut then when my oh had gone to pick up the kids from school he left it unlocked so they could get back in.. my neighbour went down and locked it after he had gone so my oh and kids couldnt get in.. i was so angry i have only just calmed down now. i dont know what to do about it i spoke to him about it before but it hasnt helped.. When oh went to work this evening I was worried the guy next door was going to come and cause shit.. he only comes to moan when Aarons at work :(


----------



## Steph82

Littlespy, sounds like a fun job! At least you have lots of change!

doggylover, I used to teach Special Ed Highschool so more power to you! It s exhausting lol!

ukgirl, nothing worse then a horrible neighbor! We have been hoping to find something bigger as well but with the upcoming expenses, it just doesn't make sense :nope:. My downstairs neighbor is a grumpy old lady that makes my life a licing hell! Been here for 8 years and she has made me open my wall (behind the washer) 3 times!!! :growlmad: All because she thought she heard dripping! Of course it never did drip! I think the only thing you can do is let OH deal with him (especially if he seems to be more managable around him). No point in starting a war, since you have to deal with him for a while.


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> . I get so scared I'm going to accidentally say something really out of line and then get my a** personally sued. :haha: Wayward cops are quite litigious.

Oh me too, kids these days are only too aware of their "rights"... Or what they THINK their rights are!!

Steph, I teach special ed (we call it SEN- special education needs) with some classes and they are exhausting! Couldn't do it all day - my patience is not up to it!!!

Ukgirl that is horrible about your neighbour :( and you too steph. We moved into our house a yr and a half ago. There are lots of kids on our street who play out near us as we are at the end of the cul de sac. We were plagued with them knocking the door up to 20 times a night, throwing stuff over our fence, running through our front garden and destroying it - until I absolutely flipped and took one kid to his parents and told them if he was ever on our property again I would call the police. Pretty sure they all think I'm insane, but it worked. I always wondered how people complain about kids making life a misery, these lot definitely did, and they are only max 10 years old. Luckily it's all over now, as I wouldn't be able to handle it when LO came along.


----------



## sugaree13

got another one here! April 2nd!!


----------



## Steph82

Welcome sugaree :hugs:

doggylover :rofl: I can only imagine what I would have done! Well good thing you scared them off before you have a baby sleeping!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover, welldone for being brave! I would have done the same thing! lol.. 
we used to live in a cul-de-sac next to an alcoholic who had a boy the same age as my daughter, the police used to knock on my door often and ask me to take him in until his family come to pick him up because she was too wasted to take care of him. One night she tried it on with my OH so I told her OH and he left her so she started kicking my door in hahaha.. 

I guess there are weirdos all over the place!! I'm just going to have to put up with it and hope he fucks off soon :) X


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh ukgirl thAts horrid!!

Welcome sugaree!! Congrats!


----------



## maybesoon

sugaree13 said:


> got another one here! April 2nd!!

Congrats & Welcome!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hiiiii sugaree!! congrats xxxx :) 

Doggylover thats not even the half of it. 

I need a nice big house in the middle of a farm like I had in Norway... my neighbours lived about 300 feet down the road lol! it was bliss!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl I feel the same way. I have lived in the country my entire life. But when the hubby & I got married I moved into town. I HATE having neighbors & not being able to be surrounded by animals.... I honestly miss all my farm animals. I have joked my entire life about I would be just fine living on an island all alone as long as I had animals & someone to fly over occasionally & drop a few boxes of food & supplies!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

With you all on the horrible neighbors. :dohh: We have a vacant house "undergoing renovation" (which it has been for the 5.5 years we've lived here) on one side and the one on the other side is a rental. We had nightmare neighbors the first 4 years. One literally insane guy who would sit in a rusted metal chair in the driveway and yell obscenities at the top of his lungs all day! Also sure they were crackdealers. :dohh: So I was happy when they moved out and a single guy moved in. He could be loud on occasion but he was okay most of the time. Now he just moved out and we're terrified about who will be moving in next. We live in a super mixed neighborhood that's undergoing what city planners love to call "revitalization." But with the economic downturn, progress has been a lot slower than I thought it would be when I bought my house. 

If I get this new job, we may actually go ahead and move out closer to where I work (the country) and I'll just cover the mortgage on the house until it sells. Our budget would be really tight and we wouldn't be able to get a very nice rental house until the house sold but I don't want my kids growing up in this neighborhood. :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Luckily we back on to fields, and our street is the only one in our hamlet - just 30 houses, a church and a school and the cows :) the cows often stick their heads over our back fence, and the dogs jump up for a wee chat! when we buy our second house we'll be able to move further out into the country. I own some land around my parents house, but getting planning permission is a nightmare. 

We're definite country folk!


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon i would love my own island! That would be awesome :-D 

Doggylover.. your backyard sounds gorgeous.. i love cows <3 

littlespy.. i would have found the insane guy quite fun lol.. i loled when I read your post. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy you could always rent your home out until it sold couldnt you? Or to pay off the morgage. xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, ukgirl, I'm considering it. We may have a bit of a time finding renters given the area. I wouldn't want to lower the rent from the mortgage payment, though, because that would invite the riff-raff to rent. :dohh: Also worry about how unappealing selling with renters would be to buyers. Most people looking to buy in our area are looking for long-term investments or are first-time homeowners. All speculation at this point.


----------



## doggylover

And if the housing market with you is as bad as it is with us....gee you could be waiting a whole for a buyer. I know people who have had their house (decent houses, good areas, decent price) on the market for 2/3+ years. It's insanity at the minute. My brother and SIL want to move as they "don't have enough room" (they have a 3 bedroom detached house and they have 1 child...) but they won't be able to sell for ages!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi everyone!
I'm 12 weeks today!!
But I've got myself paranoid as I'm not showing??! Even though this is my fourth and I've always shown by now. I looked pregnant a few weeks ago but I think it was bloat because now I'm flat. 

On the issue of neighbours. OMG! The house we lived in before here we lived next to an alcoholic drug, addict who purposely made our lives a living hell. He went as far as coming over with a knife one night, threatening us all the time and when we went to visit OHs parents, he broke into our house. Was sooo glad to get out of there.
Where we are now we only have an elderly couple on one side and they are so sweet. Love them. Its a vacant block on other side and the house behind us has been vacant for 3 years. We did have horrible people live in the house in the back corner of our yard. They were always smoking pot, throwing stuff at our house and one night I had to ring the fire brigade because they started a fire next to my loungeroom window ( a huge fire.) That same night they broke into our car and stole everything we had in it. They even moved our car! The police proved it was them and theyve been gone for about a year. Thankgoodness.I'm glad we just have the elderly couple now. I think almost everyone has a horrid neighbour :( 

Hope you are all doing well.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh my gosh Kristy... those neighbors sound absolutely TERRIBLE!


----------



## kristyrich

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Oh my gosh Kristy... those neighbors sound absolutely TERRIBLE!

They definately were terrible. I'm so grateful to just have the couple next door now and no-one else around us. Its been fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## kealz194

Hey guys hope all is ok! Just a pit stop to say had my scan today, baby is measuring up small to my dates and said its a week behind so I could&#324; have my nt tests done as baby is too small so have to go back next week Thursday! Bit disheartened hope all is well with bubs.... It's was moving and kicking around ok.... So maybe I just ovulated late :s will try and post pics later.... Off to a soft play centre with lo now! Catch up soon x


----------



## lily28

Kealz, better luck next time with the nt scan, I have mine of Friday and I'm stressing like mad. I'm thinking (like in your case) what if the baby is too small too measure? What if they don't do a decent job (obviously spending too much time reading nasty stories about bad nt scans), what if, what if? Really anxious about it.

About neighbors: I'm very lucky I live in a building were everyone is very quiet and nice, I mean the hardest challenge ever is a teenager practicing his acoustic guitar, and some old people who are stingy and whine about building expenses. There are our "highlights". Generally a safe and quiet neighborhood.


----------



## Steph82

Kealz, you could have ovulated late and implanted late. I wouldn't worry! The good news is: you get another scan :hugs:


----------



## n_gods_hands

I'm going back to the ob this morning everyone please keep me in your prayers, I am a nervous wreck, I counting down the minutes unitl I leave. I wanna hear a strong heartbeat and see that little bean jumping around. I will keep you girls posted about how it went. I'm praying the bleeding has stopped. I am not sure what happens if it has stopped but the clots are still there I have no idea. Anyway I guys I will find out at 9:45. keep me in your prayers...thanks ladies


----------



## Steph82

n_gods_hands, FXed for you that all is well :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

thinking of you n_gods_hands xx :hugs:


----------



## lily28

n_gods_hands said:


> I'm going back to the ob this morning everyone please keep me in your prayers, I am a nervous wreck, I counting down the minutes unitl I leave. I wanna hear a strong heartbeat and see that little bean jumping around. I will keep you girls posted about how it went. I'm praying the bleeding has stopped. I am not sure what happens if it has stopped but the clots are still there I have no idea. Anyway I guys I will find out at 9:45. keep me in your prayers...thanks ladies

I'll keep you in my thoughts!:hugs: Let us know how it went!

I'm having such vivid dreams lately! Last night I saw the weirdest of all: I was at a cinema theater and I bumped into Julia Roberts. Supposedly we were colleagues, and I was telling her how much I miss shooting film with her :haha:(wth) and she was obviously not as eager to work with me:dohh:
Anyways I told her I'm pregnant and she did a sour face and said something along those lines "for a 45 year old you are quite fit, getting pregnant and all!" I'm not 45 biatch! I wanted to scream!:gun: OMG it was soooo weird!


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL lily!!! wth!! that is a very weird dream! I haven't been sleeping so well lately as I have a tummy bug so I have nothing to add :(


----------



## lily28

Still fighting the bug Candy? Omg I hope it is over soon... 

I'm tired, I'm having hemorrhoids, I'm pissed at Julia Roberts and worse of all I'm pissed at doc's secretary:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1218813-crazy-emotional-b-2.html#post21802349
I'm ready to explode!


----------



## ukgirl23

I saw that post lily lol.. Yeh this is day 3 with the shits now, last week I had a stinking cold.. I'm trying to get better now though because I just got my NT appointment through for next week :D :D :D so excited, I hope little bean is ok in there! it's always nerve wreaking waiting to see baby move and babies hb to know everything is going well but now we get our downs test too.


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- you should just go ahead and have pizza hut while you already have the shits. :haha: Hope you feel better soon!

Lily -- :rofl: at your dream. I generally have pregnancy nightmares. They haven't been quite as bad this pregnancy as they were with my first. Actually, nothing has been as bad this pregnancy, really. :shrug: Maybe my body is used to the hormones or something.

ngodshands - thinking of you today

So.... I have a lazy baby. Everyone is talking about how their babe is jumping around and wiggling like crazy. And Maisie did that, too, at all the scans I had with her. This one just lies there like a lump. :haha: I know s/he wiggles a bit because I've felt it many times over the last week, but I think it's funny s/he's always just lying there chilling while all other fetuses are pinging off the uterine walls.


----------



## lily28

Aaaw it is a chill out baby! Maybe it will sleep all night and wake up only during day for feeds and smile like a cherub all the time! Lucky you!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, I'm so sure.

It's going to go exactly like it did with Maisie. That girl NEVER woke up overnight when I was pregnant. She was super active during the day and very chill at night. So I was thinking "Alright, this baby knows to sleep at night. Piece of cake. Awesome."

And then she was born. :dohh: And neither she nor I ever slept again. :haha:

So, this one's just saving all its wiggles for later when it's bigger and can really do some damage.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg littlespy hahaha.. pizza hut is gorgeous, its dominoes that gives me the shits! I dont dare make my tummy worse. I ate chinese for dinner last night and I had cramps and bubbly noises.. ALL NIGHT!!.. haha.. I am still mega mega hungry though even though nothing is staying in. I know it's going to come out in an hour but I dont care lol.. Im craving apple turnovers and squirty cream :D mmmmm apple :D :D :D


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy - at my last scan my baby was asleep right at the bottom of my uterus lol... I got a lazy one too don't worry lol xx


----------



## Steph82

bwhahaha LittleSpy, don't feel bad, mine could not be bothered during the 12 week scan. Refused to wake up and move lol. My guess, they are saving it up until birth! lol :crib: and then they will be wide awake :haha:

Question for you ladies that already felt movement: This is my first so no idea what I am supposed to be feeling but... I was sitting at work and all of a sudden I had a twitch (felt just like an eye twitch would) in my lower belly to the left. It lasted about 4-5 twiches and i put my hand on it but it stopped as soon as I did. It was not light but def not painful. Does your uterus (or various other parts around it) twich due to growth or could this have been baby? I have not felt it since so I have nothing to gage it against. :shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

n_gods_hands: fingers crossed for you!!

doggylover: your backyard sounds amazing!! DH and I live in an apartment right now in the middle of the largest city in Canada. So not only do we not have a backyard, we don't have any yard! It's so depressing. Thankfully we don't live too far away from a really nice park, so at least I'll have SOME green space to take LO to until we can get out of this city! I grew up in a small town, and I can't wait to be done with the big city.

ukgirl: sorry to hear your tummy is still bugging you! I slept like the dead last night for the first time in a while, but I still can't shake this cold/cough. I sound like I've smoked for 30 year or something! It's horrible. If it's not gone by Friday I'll have to go plant myself in a walk-in clinic until I get seen. I'm starting to think it's a Sinus Infection which means it's not going anywhere without some antibiotics.

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up very well with everyone! Between feeling crappy from being sick, and overwhelmed with this teaching thing, I don't seem to have much free time to be on the computer. I hope everyone is doing well though, and I'll try to be better at staying in touch! :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

steph -- It could very well be baby, or it could also be a muscle/nerve twitch. I say that only because in _my_ experience (and I'm sure everyone differs), baby moving doesn't feel twitchy like I think you're describing until a bit later. With dd it was around 17-18 weeks when I could feel individual kicks and they felt like quick twitches to me. For me, the very early movement feels like extremely light brushes or tickles. Kind of like a butterfly is ever so lightly fluttering its wings against the inside of your uterus. Does that describe what you felt a bit? If so, I'm going to say it was totally baby. I think I was thrown off by the word "twitch." :haha: Even if it is twitchy, that's not to say it's not baby, it's just not what I've experienced early on. I started feeling the light flutters with dd right at 14 weeks. With this one it started right at 12 (which has surprised the crap out me!).


----------



## ukgirl23

aww readytomum I really hope you feel better soon! xx its good you are sleeping though :) x

I'm not sure about saving it up for birth.. mine seemed to store theirs up for the many years after I gave birth lol. They are crazies! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

movement the first time I felt it was like a poke, but everyone is different xx


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, it was def a twitch feeling! And not very light. Must have been some growing twitches :haha: ... or the baby decided that martial arts is its thing ahahah. If that's the case, i'll look like Bella from Twighlight in the months to come :rofl:

The norm is from 16-20 weeks anyways, so I'll just write if off as random "non-baby" related lol.


----------



## LittleSpy

Maybe you're just growing the strongest baby ever. If that's the case, I wish you much luck in 3rd tri. :winkwink:


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> I saw that post lily lol.. Yeh this is day 3 with the shits now, last week I had a stinking cold.. I'm trying to get better now though because I just got my NT appointment through for next week :D :D :D so excited, I hope little bean is ok in there! it's always nerve wreaking waiting to see baby move and babies hb to know everything is going well but now we get our downs test too.

Oh NO!!! So sorry! I had them with that darn stomach bug I had last week. Now I'm freaking constipated like you wouldn't believe & freaking have a hemroid as of this morning! WTH. 

I sure hope you get to feeling better soon. 

My boss was out yesterday saying he thinks he has a cold. Then this am, he called saying he feels much better & will most likely come to the office today. I straight told him if he comes up here & I catch what he had I wouldn't hesitate a second from choking the life right out of him. He kinda laughed & I interupted his laughing & told him I was serious, I'm pregnant & if I catch that crap there isn't anything I can take & I will blow my nose on his shirt for paybacks.... lmao.... I think he got the message!!!! 

Best part about my job. I can tell my boss exactly what I think.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you maybesoon.. this is day 3 my oh had it for about 5 days but he was allowed imodium :( 

hope you dont catch your bosses cold!! I get colds all the time off my kids at points in the year and usually I can carry on functioning with one but while being pregnant this cold knocked me out for about a week :( xxx


----------



## doggylover

Hi all, whoa lots happening today!! 

Ngodshands let us know how you get on at your OB.

So my dh spent all Sunday building a pen for the dogs as the pup is a terror at the minute. It borders the fence to the vegetable patch and he asked me "do you think he could squeeze out there?" I was all "don't be stupid...look at the size of him!"

Yeah I was wrong. Got him and he was on the back step staring at me. I locked him in and watched him wriggle (what must have been somewhat painfully as his hips looked dislocated for part of it) out of the pen. No idea what we are going to do with this one!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, doggylover. It's amazing what dogs can get in/out of! I bought a little fence years ago to put around my fruit/veggie garden. Come out a few days later and one of the smaller dogs was in the garden eating all of my strawberries! :dohh: That little bugger isn't with us anymore so I put the fence around my garden again this year, and lo and behold, my 50 pound mutt managed to squeeze through it! I have NO idea how she managed. She sure had a hard time getting back out to run away from me after I caught her in it! :rofl:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Hi all, whoa lots happening today!!
> 
> Ngodshands let us know how you get on at your OB.
> 
> So my dh spent all Sunday building a pen for the dogs as the pup is a terror at the minute. It borders the fence to the vegetable patch and he asked me "do you think he could squeeze out there?" I was all "don't be stupid...look at the size of him!"
> 
> Yeah I was wrong. Got him and he was on the back step staring at me. I locked him in and watched him wriggle (what must have been somewhat painfully as his hips looked dislocated for part of it) out of the pen. No idea what we are going to do with this one!!

Dogs are determind creatures! We used to have a german shepherd dog, and we had a chain-link dog pen we had built previously for our lab. Well the shepherd would jump over it. So we put a roof on it. Then she managed to dig under it. So we had to lay some concrete under the fencing. You'd think after all that she'd have been trapped. (Mind you, we never left her in there for very long, so it's not like she was being punished in there. There was a nice dog house too with shade.) 

But OH NO. She actually *chewed through* the chain-link fence so she could sit on the deck and wait for us. That dog had serious neruotic issues. She didn't want to get out so she could run away or cause trouble, she just wanted to know where we had gone. It got to the point that we couldn't leave her outside unattended. 

I'm sure your dog won't be as crazy dogglover, but I know how tough it can be to have a misbehaving pup! Sadly our pup grew to be over 100lbs of horse and was still a misbehaving pup! But she sure was cute. :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

:haha: at both your stories! What are our dogs like?! Obviously our pup kind of fell out of the fence, into the mesh fence which surrounds our veggie patch as it was demolished in a distinctly puppy shape! 

He's actually a great wee thing, he's just the naughtiest pup I've ever owned (out of 7!). My last pup was sooo well behaved (he's almost 3 now and just permanently sleeps. He's a 90lb Labrador who is the softest boy!) I think it's just the shock of a naughty one now!!

My cloth nappies arrived :happydance: they aren't as soft as I'd really like, but since they are preloved I'm very happy with them! In great shape! I'll get some new ones too, but these will make a great base to my cloth stash!


----------



## n_gods_hands

thank you girls for all the prayers...my baby is still jumpin around...the bleeding has stopped but there are blood clots now...


----------



## soph77

ukgirl23 said:


> Thank you maybesoon.. this is day 3 my oh had it for about 5 days but he was allowed imodium :(
> 
> hope you dont catch your bosses cold!! I get colds all the time off my kids at points in the year and usually I can carry on functioning with one but while being pregnant this cold knocked me out for about a week :( xxx

uk, I totally feel for you :( I've had the shits since I ate pizza hut 3 nights ago. Even water is going right through me. And I have to keep on drinking to avoid dehydration! Here's hoping our bums dry up today ;)


----------



## maybesoon

n_gods_hands said:


> thank you girls for all the prayers...my baby is still jumpin around...the bleeding has stopped but there are blood clots now...

So happy to hear your LO is ok! That's great news! 

So what have they said about the clots? Are you still on bedrest?

Hope you are doing ok. Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi ladies!! I am totally having a bitch fest today and i know it! Thought my moodiness would have gooten better but hell no! Maybe it just because everyone irrates me with this pregnancy with the oh wow your how far along and shitty comments like that. People can really piss me off!


----------



## maybesoon

Finally took a pic of my bump that suddenly appeared on Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 10-3-12. at 10w5d.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh dear soph77 that happened to me when I had dominoes last year. I think it was food poisoning i hope thats not your case though i hope you feel better very soon. I felt dehydrated earlier so ive upped my water intake. 


n gods hands.. glad baby is okay.. are the blood clots a problem or will they go away over time? X

maybesoon that is a cute bump xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Insomnia I feel like I am going crazy!!!!! I have suffered for years and years.....having been prescribed long term medication since 2009. It is not a sleeping med, but for something else (depression) which cause drowsiness. Since finding out I was pregnant, weaned off and have been medication free for five weeks...... I can't cope, I see every hour on the clock it is like torture, as I am sooooo tired. I am going back to my docs, but scared he won't prescribe me anything else because I am pregnant! I am going to work each day but don't know how much longer I can keep it up... Scared to go to bed each night, because I know I wont sleep?! Does anyone know anything safe I can use during prenancy???? Or experiencing a similar thing????


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bitsysarah said:


> Insomnia I feel like I am going crazy!!!!! I have suffered for years and years.....having been prescribed long term medication since 2009. It is not a sleeping med, but for something else (depression) which cause drowsiness. Since finding out I was pregnant, weaned off and have been medication free for five weeks...... I can't cope, I see every hour on the clock it is like torture, as I am sooooo tired. I am going back to my docs, but scared he won't prescribe me anything else because I am pregnant! I am going to work each day but don't know how much longer I can keep it up... Scared to go to bed each night, because I know I wont sleep?! Does anyone know anything safe I can use during prenancy???? Or experiencing a similar thing????

I'm not sure. :nope: I know that some allergy meds are safe during pregnancy (I was suggested one by a pharmacist for a runny noise from a cold since I couldn't take cold meds!), and many of those warn that they might cause drowsiness. Maybe that could help? :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

Bitsysarah said:


> Insomnia I feel like I am going crazy!!!!! I have suffered for years and years.....having been prescribed long term medication since 2009. It is not a sleeping med, but for something else (depression) which cause drowsiness. Since finding out I was pregnant, weaned off and have been medication free for five weeks...... I can't cope, I see every hour on the clock it is like torture, as I am sooooo tired. I am going back to my docs, but scared he won't prescribe me anything else because I am pregnant! I am going to work each day but don't know how much longer I can keep it up... Scared to go to bed each night, because I know I wont sleep?! Does anyone know anything safe I can use during prenancy???? Or experiencing a similar thing????

Unisom is safe during pregnancy, I think. Many OBs recommend it to combat morning sickness! Ask your OB/midwife.

I also suffer from insomnia but don't usually medicate myself. I've been prescribed Ativan for it in the past but I stopped taking that last January because I didn't want to become addicted. I'm much more wakeful during pregnancy than usual, though, so I do understand that. It's awful. I'm kind of in constant zombie mode right now. But the good thing is that since I've spent the last year with a new baby, I'm kind of already used to never sleeping. :haha:


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy, it was def a twitch feeling! And not very light. Must have been some growing twitches :haha: ... or the baby decided that martial arts is its thing ahahah. *If that's the case, i'll look like Bella from Twighlight in the months to come *
> 
> The norm is from 16-20 weeks anyways, so I'll just write if off as random "non-baby" related lol.

You are killing me!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Momma brown sorry to hear about your crappy day. When you feel rubbish just think about the little bean wiggling round in your belly - that never fails to cheer me up!

Ngodshands glad to hear that baby is ok. Rest rest rest so those blood clots disappear soon.

Sarah sorry to hear you are suffering with no sleep. 

It's Thursday! That means its almost Friday which is great! Another week almost over and another week closer to April!


----------



## lily28

Yay 12 weeks today! Omg I can't believe it, 1st tri is almost done! No longer just a little bit pregnant, but really full blown to your face pregnant haha! Can I tell people now?:yellow:


----------



## lily28

maybesoon said:


> Finally took a pic of my bump that suddenly appeared on Sunday.

So cute!!! Mine looks as if I had a big dinner and ate some crisps too :haha:
I was at the chemist today to buy a body cream and I kept hinting about stretch marks but the chemist wouldn't even get a little warm, so dense :wacko: No one really thinks I'm pregnant.:dohh:


----------



## Steph82

lily28 said:


> Yay 12 weeks today! Omg I can't believe it, 1st tri is almost done! No longer just a little bit pregnant, but really full blown to your face pregnant haha! Can I tell people now?:yellow:


No worries... pretty soon you won't be able to hide it :thumbup:

OH.. and ABSOLUTELY... I think you should be able to tell. I waited until after my 12 week scan just to have a pic to show but I think 12 weeks is safe.
CONGRATS!!

These past two weeks I actually noticed a bumb in the morning (usually I only look pregnant at night :haha:). So it looks like I will need to do some clothes shopping this weekend :dohh:

Someone mentioned to use body lotion right as you get out of the shower (before you dry off). I thought it was crazy, since you would be drying it right back off again....but it really works. Just have to switch towels more often :dohh:

My question about stretch marks.... They are internal... so i'm not sure how lotioning the skin from the outside will help :shrug:. Never the less, i'm still doing it lol


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- love your little bump!

lily28 -- I'm very obviously showing at this point and no one thinks I'm pregnant, either. They just think I've gotten fatter. :haha: And I understand, because unlike most fat people, I normally have a small waist (I carry most of my extra weight in my hips/thighs. Joy!), so when I'm pregnant, I just look like a regular fat woman to people who don't know me well until 3rd tri. :dohh: And I told everyone at 5 weeks. I'll probably have to tell them again at some point because they'll all have forgotten. :haha: 

steph -- Maybe the outside moisture seeps in? I don't know. All I know is I moisturized every morning and night with dd and I didn't get a single stretch mark. BUT I carried quite small and my mom also never got stretch marks with her pregnancies so I guess maybe I've got good stretchy skin genes, too. I honestly think it's mostly genetic. But moisturizing doesn't hurt. :winkwink:

13 weeks today!!!! :wohoo: I'm just going to go ahead and call it even if technically I'm a few days early - 2nd tri!


----------



## nimbec

Yey ladies we are all nearly in 2nd tri together!!!! Whoop hooo! I've got bio oil but I find it a bit iccy and greasy to put on....any other suggestions??? I really don't want stretchies! Ooooh and I have a definate bump :) still trying to hide from general public but I fear I maybe totally rumbled by everyone invthe next week so I may just announce it LOL!!


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- Last pregnancy I used burt's bees baby oil when I got out of the shower in the morning and "Lay it on thick" from Bath & Body Works at night before bed. :shrug: The baby oil is a bit greasy at first but it absorbs quickly. A bottle of that stuff lasts forever, too. I'm still using the same bottle on Maisie after her baths!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Littlespy I'll have a look and see if I can maybe get a sample :)


----------



## nimbec

Ladies please be honest and tell me if I'm being unreasonable :( its been about 2 weeks since I've had ms :) but last night I spent all night vommitting and also today feeling extremely nauseous not like ms at all more like a bug or food poisening. Oh had arranged for an old friend & wife that he hasn't seen In many years to come over tonight for a Chinese and get together. He saw how I was this morning an still insisted I needed to get my act together for tonight. I just phoned and said there was no way I am well enough and he just lost it very stroppy with me saying your always ill these days really upset me as I have been Terrible with all day sickness but ok now. I don't know how I could socialise with these people that I have never met whilst feeling so nauseus plus the Chinese would kill me I've just brought toast back up! Am I being unreasonable asking to rearrange? 

So sorry for the rant!!!!!!


----------



## Steph82

I dont think you are being unreasonable at all! If he was deathly ill, I'm sure he would do the same. Could you possibly introduce yourself to them...sit for a drink.. and then excuse yourself to your room (explaining that you must have caught something and are completely under the weather)? That way your OH can have his guests and deal with them on his own!


----------



## LittleSpy

First of all, no you're not being unreasonable.
Second of all, it does sound like you have a tummy bug and it's very irresponsible of your husband to want you to share germs with his friends! :dohh: Feel better soon!


----------



## ukgirl23

lick his face so he catches it then invite all your friend round for a dinner and make him pea soup or something very greasy :) 

DOPPLER IS HERE!!!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## maybesoon

lily28 said:


> So cute!!! Mine looks as if I had a big dinner and ate some crisps too :haha:
> I was at the chemist today to buy a body cream and I kept hinting about stretch marks but the chemist wouldn't even get a little warm, so dense :wacko: No one really thinks I'm pregnant.:dohh:

lol..... I think because I'm small it's pretty easy to hide the bump! 

But my pregnancy has been out of the bag since my first doctor's appointment. My Mom just couldn't contain herself! But I knew the moment I told her she would leak it! I couldn't "not" tell her as I'm around her all the time & as much nausea/gagging & barfing I had going on.... She would have known right away anyways! 

My bump literally popped up overnight. It was crazy. I thought for a couple of days it was just me being bloated again, but it's here to stay!!!! 

You'll get yours soon!

Hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, hope everyone's well! 

Been a bit out of sorts after getting the trots following a rare treat of Pizza Hut :sick:

I'm lagging behind as usual, 2nd tri is miles away for me yet lol!


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> nimbec -- Last pregnancy I used burt's bees baby oil when I got out of the shower in the morning and "Lay it on thick" from Bath & Body Works at night before bed. :shrug: The baby oil is a bit greasy at first but it absorbs quickly. A bottle of that stuff lasts forever, too. I'm still using the same bottle on Maisie after her baths!

Thanks for the info. I use Aveno lotion on a daily basis & have for years (apply it straight out of the shower). But I find my belly & boobs are itching like crazy the last few days. I'm going to go to Bath & Body Works this weekend & get me some of this oil. Gotta try it!!!


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> lick his face so he catches it then invite all your friend round for a dinner and make him pea soup or something very greasy :)
> 
> DOPPLER IS HERE!!!!!! :D :D :D

Get doppling!!!


----------



## dan-o

Cute bump maybesoon!


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec I don't think you are being unreasonable at all. I'm sorry, but he needs to realize how you are feeling. I don't get men at all. If it was him feeling under the weather the world would be ending and he wouldn't be getting out of bed except to run to the bathroom let alone wanting to be sociable. I'm so sorry you are feeling bad & sorry OH isn't being very understanding at the moment. Hope you get to feeling better. Hopefully he will come around, get it together & think about how you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

awww dan-o this one works, but I cant find baby anywhere :( not even the MW could at the booking appointment. I'm bummed out. BUT when I was prodding around I got 2-3 little prods back!! :D might be gas, I have an NT scan on tuesday so I'll have to hold on I guess


----------



## ukgirl23

I always used palmers cocoa butter and I only have 1 stretch mark from where I have a belly button piercing and I refused to remove it until last min I swear by that stuff :) xx


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> awww dan-o this one works, but I cant find baby anywhere :( not even the MW could at the booking appointment. I'm bummed out. BUT when I was prodding around I got 2-3 little prods back!! :D might be gas, I have an NT scan on tuesday so I'll have to hold on I guess

Are you using gel? Try with a fullish bladder, it sometimes helps!


----------



## ukgirl23

yup and yup but nothing :( at last scan baby was laying ver low so hoping he/she is too low to be picked up yet... 

how is your tummy today? I managed to go on the school run today :D


----------



## ebelle

Just wanted to share that we finally got a heart rate reading on the doppler at 14 Weeks.

Here's the link: https://youtu.be/j11AGE4qsyI


----------



## ukgirl23

I just heard my baby's heart beat too :) 184bpm, going to upload a video on facebook in a sec xx


----------



## ukgirl23

wow ebelle that was great!!! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

OMG :rofl: Another of you with Pizza Hut problems? Looks like I'm very likely to regret my decision for that to be my cheat meal this week on Saturday. But you all keep talking about it and it makes me want it (despite the fact you're all talking about it giving you the shits :dohh:). Oh well, I could use a good clearing out. :haha:

ukgirl -- I haven't tried since last Saturday, but I haven't found baby with the doppler yet either. Our lazy babes are just always sunk to the bottom, I guess. :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy I found bean after 45 minutes of searching lol .. I hate to quit!! bean was right next to my artery on the right side xx Got a ideo going up in a sec on facebook it's taking ages to upload! :) Pizza hut is scrummy!! I love their cookie and ice cream desserts mmmmmmmmm sexy food!


----------



## nimbec

Yey ebelle and Ukgirl a great feeling isn't it!!! I'm stalking fb candy!! 

Thankyou for thoughts on creams and on my oh! Grrr men!! He has cancelled much to hi annoyance I explained that she wouldn't want to be here he just told me she is very early pregnant!! Thanks for your ideas now I just have an extremely stroppy man in the house ooooopps!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol nimbec!! men huh!! they are so silly!! my OH makes fun of me when I have a cold, he says I'm overreacting, but I get up and still do all the things I need to and then he gets it and its like the end of the world lol!!! My upload is only on 40% ... oh wait 60% :D I can not wait to see it on my laptop. Really was an amazing feeling to find it :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I never know if my oh is actually sick or if he's completely full of crap. It seems any time we have ANYTHING to do on the weekend, he suddenly feels ill. It drives me crazy. There is NO WAY he feels that poorly all the time, and if he does, he really needs to see a doctor. :dohh: And yes, I can have a cold and carry on as usual and when he catches the same cold, you'd think he was dying. He stays in bed ALL day and then gets up for an hour or two to complain before going to bed again. It's really annoying. It's gotten to the point lately when he tells me he feels ill I just roll my eyes (behind his back). So full of it. Especially when he starts the "oh, I'm nauseous" crap. Screw you, buddy. I've been pregnant twice in the last 20 months and never even missed a day of work because I was nauseous (And I was. Very, very nauseous).


----------



## nimbec

Hahahaha so very true ladies my oh was so drunk at weekend he was being sick the whole next day (to be fair he doesn't do it often!) but anyone would have thought he was Dieing I explained that I had felt like that the last 6 weeks he laughed and said no way not possible OMG men! He is currently stropping around tidying trying to make a point that I haven't done it today - well I say carry on dear as means I'll have less to do tomorrow hahaha! I know it sounds mean but I hope it's a bug and he gets it too!! He may understand then - although probably not lol


----------



## nimbec

Little spy that's very convinient lol do they think we are daft?!!


----------



## maybesoon

:haha: at you ladies! Y'all are giving me a much needed laugh today with your stories!!!!

Well I can say I know exactly what each of you are talking about. If only my oh could sober up long enough to live in reality for more than 5 minutes a week he might know what was actually going on in life. I still don't understand how someone who was "wanting" to have a baby with me so badly a few months ago could just no give a crap anymore now that I am. He seriously still hasn't even asked to look at the us pics from September 13. I tried to discuss baby stuff with him again the other day (in the 5 minutes we actually spoke) his reply "we have plenty of time to discuss stuff about the baby". He doesn't want to be ANY part of this. Which is fine with me. I am secretly hoping he will just go ahead & sign his rights away after our baby is born. He can't stay sober long enough to take care of a baby & I absolutely refuse to leave our baby alone with him for visitation. It completely scares the shit out of me. I have been having nightmares about it for over a week now.


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec said:


> Hahahaha so very true ladies my oh was so drunk at weekend he was being sick the whole next day (to be fair he doesn't do it often!) but anyone would have thought he was Dieing I explained that I had felt like that the last 6 weeks he laughed and said no way not possible OMG men! He is currently stropping around tidying trying to make a point that I haven't done it today - well I say carry on dear as means I'll have less to do tomorrow hahaha! I know it sounds mean but I hope it's a bug and he gets it too!! He may understand then - although probably not lol

You better not hope he gets it because he'll swear he has it 3 million times worse than you did. You know, because you carried on with it and didn't wallow around moaning all day. :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

L...O....L!!! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Lol so so so true!!!!!! I'm such a cruel woman he has even had to make his own evening meal oooooph shock horror! Tantrums when he realised there was no tuna ... He usually chucks tuna in a bowl with a bit of pasta and covers it in salad cream bleugh! But nope not tonight! Oh god will the kitchen survive?!


----------



## maybesoon

bahahahaha nimbec.... The kitchen will most likely survive, but for some reason I'm sure you will pay for it later when you end up being the one that has to clean up the mess.... MEN..... ugh.... Do they ever grow into adults???


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Lol so so so true!!!!!! I'm such a cruel woman he has even had to make his own evening meal oooooph shock horror! Tantrums when he realised there was no tuna ... He usually chucks tuna in a bowl with a bit of pasta and covers it in salad cream bleugh! But nope not tonight! Oh god will the kitchen survive?!

Whoa yours puts tuna in?! My dh does pasta and ketchup if left alone!! To be fair he does cook for us a lot, but if its just him that's his meal! Gross!!

Your stories of you oh are making me laugh! Much needed after my boss stressed me out at work today :growlmad: as you may know I'm a teacher and my head of department is a joke. Firstly I teach twice as many classes as him, and I do all the work he should do. I don't mind, but I DO mind that he gets all the glory for it. He's 66 and so set in his ways. His social skills (with me at any rate) are non existent. We never have a conversation - he talks AT me. If I start to speak he a) ignores me and continues or b) interrupts me mid sentence and continues. We were in a field trip today (I teach geography) and I had it for an hour and a half straight. To the point where I didn't speak at all for half an hour because he isn't interested in what I say...only in what he has to say. He drives me MAD. Luckily that's our last field trip for a while since ill be on maternity, and there is talk of him retiring this year (please lord!) he's super dull...but I could forgive that if he wasn't so RUDE!!

Sorry for the rant :blush: but when I ranted it to dh, he INTERRUPTED ME to tell me his track suit bottoms weren't in his drawer! I actually yelled "I hope you are joking right now!!!"

Anyway, so your stories have made me smile!


----------



## ukgirl23

my OH doesn't cook AT ALL!! if I haven't cooked he'll get a microwave meal or a take away.. lol.. he does like my home made egg fried rice though.. he usually smothers that in ketchup! 

LOL at tracksuit bottoms... is that what your OH puts on after work? my OH has these horrid shorts he likes to wear around our flat, I call them his peado shorts lol... 

Your boss sounds like a right fucktard! I would do it back to him and interrupt him! My dads gf is the same really, I passed my drivers licence last year and she come to pick me up, all I wanted to do was call my mum and tell her, but she talked at me non stop for an hour before we even left the driving school. She talks so much I actually get headaches! 

No one cares about your brothers girlfriends dog having a litter, no one cares about your aunty Margaret who you have never met having gallstones removed, no one cares no one cares no one cares!!! omg people make me so angry... I can stop going on a rant these days!!


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover he sounds a real arse I know the type we have plenty in the equestrian world one even said to me 'shush little lady!' omg I was sooooo angry!!!! Fx he's gone when u return from mat leave!! How long do you plan to be off? 

Ukgirl yup my oh puts on old joggers or manky pajama bottoms lol 

Oh and ketchup and rice YUK well mine appears moderately domesticated in that dept he's managed to do pasta an tip a packet sauce on top although he did try pre melting the cheese in the microwave pmsl!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

OMG, ketchup and pasta?! :sick: Ketchup and fried rice?!?! :sick: :sick:

My husband is a decent cook but he hates doing it and I hate when he does, too. It's just a stream of obscenities coming from the kitchen while he's in there and then when it's done, he complains that something is wrong with the food. :dohh: He has something negative to say about pretty much everything I cook, too (and I'm a very decent cook!). He's just extremely critical. It's not going to be perfect every time. Get over it. :growlmad: Haha, I made chicken and dumplings on Tuesday and he complained the dumplings were soggy. WHAT? They're dough soaked in liquid. How are they not going to be soggy?! :dohh: Aren't they supposed to be soggy? Have you seriously ever had an unsoggy dumpling in chicken & dumplings? :rofl: Baffling.


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: at "paedo shorts"!! My dh usually puts on jammie bottoms, but they are all in the wash so he had to go tracked tonight! What sends me insane is he sleeps naked...so he changes into jammies for a few hours, and then says I'm weird for wearing jammies to bed!

at least your dads gf talks about stuff that may be mildly interesting - I got a history of the village our school is in. Which isn't enough to fill a post it let alone last an hour and a half! I tried at first to interrupt him back when I first started working there two years ago...it never worked. He just drives me up the wall. When we mark coursework we have to then cross mark each others (I check his marks and he checks mine) he always insists I change my marks by 1 or 2 (out of 100) but if I suggest the same he just says "no mine are fine". Grrr! I don't think he means to do it, he just has zero social skills. He is 66 and still lives with his mum....


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> OMG, ketchup and pasta?! :sick:
> 
> My husband is a decent cook but he hates doing it and I hate when he does, too. It's just a stream of obscenities coming from the kitchen while he's in there and then when it's done, he complains that something is wrong with the food. :dohh: He has something negative to say about pretty much everything I cook, too (and I'm a very decent cook!). He's just extremely critical. It's not going to be perfect every time. Get over it. :growlmad: Haha, I made chicken and dumplings on Tuesday and he complained the dumplings were soggy. WHAT? They're dough soaked in liquid. How are they not going to be soggy?! :dohh: Aren't they supposed to be soggy? Have you seriously ever had an unsoggy dumpling in chicken & dumplings? :rofl:

I HATE ketchup so it really grosses me out! Your husband sounds like me when I cook!!! :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

pahaha @ soggy dumplings. Surely thats be great thing about dumplings! Would be pretty weird if they were crispy! 

My OH doesnt really cook either. He has one signature dish that he will cook every so often but thats it. It does taste nice but I can tell it was one of those things his mom cooked him as a kid when she pulled all the random cans of crap she had left in the cupboard and added it all to a saucepan...  

I do all the cooking, i dont mind because he does all the washing up! pmsl. 

xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

I mean, I've been known to swear quite a bit in the kitchen, too. But he seriously gets PISSED (US version, not UK version). He starts slamming stuff and is in a permanently bad mood the rest of the evening. It's really ridiculous. :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

:[/QUOTE]

I HATE ketchup so it really grosses me out! Your husband sounds like me when I cook!!! :haha:[/QUOTE]

OMG ME TOOO!!!! I have never found anyone who despises it as much as I do! I cant stand the stuff. I freak if it gets on me cause the smell is revolting... xxx


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> I mean, I've been known to swear quite a bit in the kitchen, too. But he seriously gets PISSED (US version, not UK version). He starts slamming stuff and is in a permanently bad mood the rest of the evening. It's really ridiculous. :haha:

hehehe this made me giggle. Pissed can mean angry here too. :thumbup:


----------



## maybesoon

oh my! I'm sorry ladies, but I'm loving these stories.... I think I just almost peed myself reading them!!!! My oh can cook really well when he takes the time out of drinking.... He use to cook every single night. Then he decided being drunk was more important. The one thing that totally pisses me off is he lets his kids eat what ever they want for dinner day in and day out. A couple of months ago I made a pot roast. I made the kids sit down at the table & eat it (which totally pissed the oh off) and they thought the roast was CHICKEN! I started to tell them what it really was & the oh told me not to tell them it wasn't chicken or they wouldn't eat it..... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!?!?! Usually for dinner they eat a nutella sandwich & several popcylcles or he'll take some frozen waffles out of the freezer pop them in the toaster & cover them with a ton of syrup.... That's what they eat.... Nothing but junk & sugar. Drives me absolutely freaking bonkers. I use to tell him when I lived there (before getting pregnant) he needed to put a stop to that crap because if we did manage to have a baby, our child wasn't eating like that. Our child would sit down at the table with us & eat as a family what was cooked PERIOD!!!!


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo said:


> OMG ME TOOO!!!! I have never found anyone who despises it as much as I do! I cant stand the stuff. I freak if it gets on me cause the smell is revolting... xxx

Thank god I have a buddy in this! Everyone else I know or have ever met likes it! The smell is horrendous. When I was at school one of my teachers used to have it in class and I had to ask him to stop as I find the smell so horrible. Even the thought of it makes me feel a bit funny...! Glad I have a partner in my hatred!

Littlespy I loved your uk/us translation! I will never forget the time I called a child at summer camp in the US a tramp (meaning a hobo) and everyone just stopped and stared at me. Little did I know in the US tramp means slut!! :haha: oops!


----------



## nimbec

Haha well I j e to admit I'm a ketchup lover but only with things like sausages & bacon and of course chips (uk) not etc not rice or pasta lol!!


----------



## doggylover

No I'm all about the HP :) love that stuff.

For US ladies, it's a little like A1 steak sauce...but BETTER!


----------



## TeAmo

I dont really like sauces on anything apart from Nandos Peri Peri... BUT no sauce makes me gag like Ketchup. Oh my frickin' god I could vom right now xx


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> OMG ME TOOO!!!! I have never found anyone who despises it as much as I do! I cant stand the stuff. I freak if it gets on me cause the smell is revolting... xxx
> 
> Thank god I have a buddy in this! Everyone else I know or have ever met likes it! The smell is horrendous. When I was at school one of my teachers used to have it in class and I had to ask him to stop as I find the smell so horrible. Even the thought of it makes me feel a bit funny...! Glad I have a partner in my hatred!
> 
> Littlespy I loved your uk/us translation! I will never forget the time I called a child at summer camp in the US a tramp (meaning a hobo) and everyone just stopped and stared at me. Little did I know in the US tramp means slut!! :haha: oops!Click to expand...


LMAO :happydance: you say that like calling them a Tramp (regardless of the meaning) was perfectly normal! :haha:

love it


----------



## Steph82

:rofl::rofl: You girls are lucky that your OH wears pants ... bwahaha ... mine walks in, take soff his pants, and sits down in his tighty whities :haha: (with socks and shirt still on mind you :rofl::rofl:)


----------



## maybesoon

TeAmo said:


> LMAO :happydance: you say that like calling them a Tramp (regardless of the meaning) was perfectly normal! :haha:
> 
> love it

bahahah I thought the same thing!!!! So funny! I love it!!!


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> OMG ME TOOO!!!! I have never found anyone who despises it as much as I do! I cant stand the stuff. I freak if it gets on me cause the smell is revolting... xxx
> 
> Thank god I have a buddy in this! Everyone else I know or have ever met likes it! The smell is horrendous. When I was at school one of my teachers used to have it in class and I had to ask him to stop as I find the smell so horrible. Even the thought of it makes me feel a bit funny...! Glad I have a partner in my hatred!
> 
> Littlespy I loved your uk/us translation! I will never forget the time I called a child at summer camp in the US a tramp (meaning a hobo) and everyone just stopped and stared at me. Little did I know in the US tramp means slut!! :haha: oops!Click to expand...




Steph82 said:


> :rofl::rofl: You girls are lucky that your OH wears pants ... bwahaha ... mine walks in, take soff his pants, and sits down in his tighty whities :haha: (with socks and shirt still on mind you :rofl::rofl:)

theres another one that could have been lost in translation! hahaha :thumbup: Pants here ARE tighty whities :) luckily I realised what you meant when I got to that point.


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL at "tramp."

Also, I confess I do enjoy ketchup. Usually just on potatoes (fries/chips.... AND sometimes even chips/crisps :haha: And tater tots. Please tell me there are tater tots in the UK). BUT I HATE MAYONNAISE!!! EWWWWWWW! :sick: I don't mind fresh chef-made mayo but the stuff in jars is just disgusting. The only person I know who dislikes it more than I do is my husband.


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> OMG ME TOOO!!!! I have never found anyone who despises it as much as I do! I cant stand the stuff. I freak if it gets on me cause the smell is revolting... xxx
> 
> Thank god I have a buddy in this! Everyone else I know or have ever met likes it! The smell is horrendous. When I was at school one of my teachers used to have it in class and I had to ask him to stop as I find the smell so horrible. Even the thought of it makes me feel a bit funny...! Glad I have a partner in my hatred!
> 
> Littlespy I loved your uk/us translation! I will never forget the time I called a child at summer camp in the US a tramp (meaning a hobo) and everyone just stopped and stared at me. Little did I know in the US tramp means slut!! :haha: oops!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You girls are lucky that your OH wears pants ... bwahaha ... mine walks in, take soff his pants, and sits down in his tighty whities :haha: (with socks and shirt still on mind you :rofl::rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> theres another one that could have been lost in translation! hahaha :thumbup: Pants here ARE tighty whities :) luckily I realised what you meant when I got to that point.Click to expand...

oh woops ahaha


----------



## TeAmo

^^ aww man and you arent allowed to eat fresh chef made mayo for the next few months! You'll have to go without :) 

Nope... no tater tots. Although we might have something similar. What they like?


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> theres another one that could have been lost in translation! hahaha :thumbup: Pants here ARE tighty whities :) luckily I realised what you meant when I got to that point.

Haha, I thought "pants" was used specifically for ladies' underwear (often referred to as "panties" here), which of course would be much more hilarious. Shame it also means tighty whiteys.


----------



## TeAmo

Pants here are brief type underwear. mens or womens :) Yes that would have been much funnier! x


----------



## LittleSpy

Tater tots:
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQv4mBjkwsTQNWDodPaOxlb4qAsBOuYIDDPpiBV1ONDjI1whOZRMA

Little fried shredded potatoes. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## TeAmo

oh yeah we have them. They are called potato croquettes.


----------



## LittleSpy

Oooooh, fancy. :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

arent we just! :)


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Tater tots:
> https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQv4mBjkwsTQNWDodPaOxlb4qAsBOuYIDDPpiBV1ONDjI1whOZRMA
> 
> Little fried shredded potatoes. Mmmmmmmm.

O M G!!! Damn you! Thats what I want for dinner now!! lmao :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Yummy!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Any of you girls got a bump pic we can have a nosy at? x


----------



## LittleSpy

steph -- haha I'm sorry. I went through a big tot phase a few weeks ago. Bought a 5 POUND bag of them. Ate them all in two weeks. :haha: (hubby helped... a lot) So, that's out of my system now. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm afraid I'm about get myself in big trouble, though. I'm starving and I have to stop by the grocery store on the way home especially to get milk for dd. I have a whole list of stuff to buy. Can I stick to just the list? :shrug: I'm almost guaranteed to get some stupid munchy for the drive home. Mmmmm, like Cheez-its. :blush: I can totally fit those in my calorie allotment for the day. Such a fatty. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

bwahaha LittleSpy enjoy! I was bad this week and had McDonals breakfast 2 times :dohh:

I made sure to go grocery shopping yesterday on the way home. I had no appitite for anything so I made sure to buy only healthy stuff :thumbup:

Looked in the fridge this morning and was seriously frustrated that nothing looked good to me :haha: . Now I'm dreading dinner cause its still all the same healthy stuff ugh lol


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo said:


> Any of you girls got a bump pic we can have a nosy at? x

I'll try to take one in the morning (if I take one now and post it, I fear someone will call EMS because I look like I am ready to go into labor :haha:)


----------



## TeAmo

hahaa I took one two weeks ago but I think I just look fat not pregnant. WIll start taking them more regularly now :)


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh gosh I could just eat those now!!! Grrr really fancy them having been sick all day lol. 

I have a bump pic but can't upload it until ivcan get on computer as won't allow from phone :( 

Right night night all! Sleep well xx


----------



## maybesoon

So should I feel bad about this???

The oh text me saying he was going to have to get a 2nd job & see the kids less because the cable, internet & his cell phone have all been shut off today for nonpayment & he can't afford the bills..... 

I have added up the amount of money he spends weekly on beer & cigarettes & it will blow your mind. He spends on average $230.00 A WEEK!!! Ummm maybe if you would pay your bills before drinking your money & crapping it down the toilet you wouldn't have this problem....... 

I haven't responded to him. I just don't have anything nice to say to him about it. Everything I can come up with is really smartassy, rude & plain bitchy....


----------



## maybesoon

Oh, & he text me this from the neighbors phone.... So he apparently went next door & asked to use her phone..... seriously....


----------



## maybesoon

Here's my bump pic. I took it yesterday morning at 10w5d.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 10-3-12. at 10w5d.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nimbec

You should absolutely NOT feel bad about this - he is an adult and makes his own decisions on what to spend money on!!! I agree don't reply he's probably playing emotional games try and ignor him ((((hugs))))


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks nimbec. He can try to make me feel guilty all he wants. It just doesn't work anymore. It did the first week but now I'm past the hurt & I'm just plain pissed he has chosen alcohol over our baby. Hell I'm not even upset he chose the shit over me, but the fact that he chose it over our baby just plain BURNS MY ASS!!! 

So to be frankly honest.... I don't really care if he & his kids have cable tv or internet. I don't care if he loses time with them... He's drinking the whole time they are with him anyway.... oh well..... It's time to grow the FUCK up & be a MAN.... Sorry for the fowl language.


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon, I would not feel bad for 1 sec.!! He is a very grown man and should not rely on you to pay the bills! If he can't budget his money, thats his problem. Just think of how lucky you are to be out of the house! This goes to show you how much he was/would drain out of you. He should be taking care of you not trying to guilt you into coming back. of course your right, we all make choices, and if he chooses the booze over the baby (and his kids) then thats his problem. ugh.. rant over... sorry.. I just get very angry when men (or women) do these things. 

Hope your ok :hugs:

Adorable bump btw


----------



## Mommabrown

What a douche. Sorry but if he really gave two shits he would seiously man up and grow up! 

Beautiful belly pics. I have exploded and seriously have no desire be looked at. So glad we have made it to 2nd trimester and those that are following close YAY!! 

Afm still in a bitchy mood my allergies have kicked in and i find myself so boogery that i am no sute how its all fitting in my head like it is. Loving this cooler weather gives my over heated body a break from sweating lmao.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I love there was such an extended conversation about potatoes going on! You ladies make me smile. :flower: For the record, I also use ketchup on just about every potato related form. I love ketchup!

I find I've actually been craving a lot of tomato based things the last little while. I'm not sure why? :shrug: But I like tomato stuff, so it works out ok for me! lol

I would love to upload a bump photo... but I'm pretty sure it's still all bloat. :blush: Plus I've always had a bit of extra tummy to spare, so I don't have a cute little bump like the ladies who have already posted. I just look chubby. :haha:

Still battling the Sinus Infection, but I'll finally have a chance to make it to the doctors office tomorrow to get some antibiotics. I can't WAIT to get them and for them to kick in and kick the crap out of this bug. I'm so sick of being sick. 

I also had another weird moment this morning where I suddenly felt an immense urge to throw up! Thankfully I was able to keep it together, because I was waiting inside at the bus terminal! This is the second time that's happened now... and both in the last week. I'm not sure what to think. I haven't really had MS up until now, could I really just be starting now at 11 weeks?!


----------



## MrsGreen12

Just wanted to stop in & say hi to everyone since I haven't been on in quite a while. Congrats to all who've made it to 2nd tri, I still have a couple weeks to go! Wondering if everyone has already fully announced their pregnancy? Our immediate family members know& my coworkers know since I work in such a dangerous environment but we haven't made the full announcement to the world yet & because of my previous mc I'm so nervous; I even feel like waiting til 2nd tri isn't safe enough. Am I crazy?!


----------



## ReadytoMum

MrsGreen12 said:


> Just wanted to stop in & say hi to everyone since I haven't been on in quite a while. Congrats to all who've made it to 2nd tri, I still have a couple weeks to go! Wondering if everyone has already fully announced their pregnancy? Our immediate family members know& my coworkers know since I work in such a dangerous environment but we haven't made the full announcement to the world yet & because of my previous mc I'm so nervous; I even feel like waiting til 2nd tri isn't safe enough. Am I crazy?!

DH and I haven't even told our whole family yet. Our parents know, and we're planning to tell our siblings and grandparents this weekend. (Canadian Thanksgiving) But we haven't told anyone else yet, and we're not planning to for a while yet still. We'ed like to wait till we get our next scan before we announce it to the world which isn't going to be for a looooong time yet, since we have to wait so long.

It's up to you and your OH though what feels comfortable for you! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> LMAO :happydance: you say that like calling them a Tramp (regardless of the meaning) was perfectly normal! :haha:
> 
> love it
> 
> bahahah I thought the same thing!!!! So funny! I love it!!!Click to expand...

:haha: I am Irish, our humour is to put people down and offend them...it shows our love for people!! Also, just to clarify it was at a fancy dress evening and the kid was in fact, dressed like a tramp (hobo meaning!!) 

Mrsgreen you are not alone. I am 13 weeks and only told parents, brothers and sisters (in law). I plan to tell my granny this weekend, and one close friend as they are coming for dinner and we don't see them often. Everyone else...I don't know when we'll tell. It's the same with me, previous mc so I don't feel that I am 'safe' now I've moved past 12 weeks, still the same fear as before. We just don't feel comfortable sharing it yet. 

I was actually pretty annoyed with my mum last week as she said "when a you telling your granny? I don't know whether to say something or not" to which I replied "well just say nothing. I don't want to tell her yet, and stop pressuring me into doing it" as this was the THIRD time she asked.


----------



## ukgirl23

Good luck for the scan today Lily!! make sure they get that nub shot so we can all guess!! :D xx


----------



## nimbec

Good luck for the scan today Lilly!! :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi all i have eventually got on the computer and can upload my scan pic & bump pic!! bump is 13+4 and its mt first baby :happydance:

Not sure why the second pic is sideways i'm no good on a PC!
 



Attached Files:







photo(10).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









photo(12).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kealz194

I'm trying to upload bean pics but its not Working he way I want I have no idea why it's sideways :( not the clearest of pics either hopefully next week the scan will be clear! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nimbec

It's a lovely pic kealz! Ooooh you get another next week too? Yey!! I'm not sure why they are sideways either mine do the same lol


----------



## kealz194

nimbec said:


> It's a lovely pic kealz! Ooooh you get another next week too? Yey!! I'm not sure why they are sideways either mine do the same lol

Thanks nimbec yours is lovely too and soo clear lol! Very cute bump! 
My bump is very prominent now! Apparently it does that with your 2nd! Yeah I have to go back on Thursday as baby was measuring small and they need to check all is going well with growth and hopefully will be able to have nt tests done too! Lil bit worried just hoping I ovulated late and that's why baby is measuring small! :( will no more on Thursday! X


----------



## Steph82

Kealz and Nimbec, super cute scan pics :happydance: Nimbec, looks your baby is going to be a runner...such long legs :thumbup: 

Very cute bump!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Kealz and Nimbec, super cute scan pics :happydance: Nimbec, looks your baby is going to be a runner...such long legs :thumbup:
> 
> Very cute bump!!

I was just thinking the same thing Steph!! Such lovely long legs. Hopefully it's a girl. Wasted on boys. :haha: I do fear a little bit for your insides come a few months time though! hehe I can't wait to get my next scan and see what the little bean looks like. I love looking at everyone else's photos. :happydance:


----------



## Steph82

Not sure if I uploaded right but these are 6 weeks and today 14w
 



Attached Files:







6w3d.JPG
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 10









14w.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kealz194

Aw lovely bump pics Steph! X


----------



## maybesoon

Cute pics Steph!


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec said:


> Hi all i have eventually got on the computer and can upload my scan pic & bump pic!! bump is 13+4 and its mt first baby :happydance:
> 
> Not sure why the second pic is sideways i'm no good on a PC!

Love the pics!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck with your scan today Lily!!!!

AFM.... DH & I are completely OVER. I will be filing for divorce after LO is born as here you can't get divorced while pregnant. I tried speaking with him yesterday evening. He was drunk as usual. He to in my face, I seriously thought he was going to hit me. I even asked him if he was. He backed off, but told me he couldn't stand to even be around me. He said "You make me sick". That's fine what ever. I pretty much feel the same about him these days. Although I'm a bit upset our marriage didn't work I think I'm mostly worried about the future. I'm scared to death the Judge will grant him unsupervised visitation. And to be honest, the thought of our baby being alone with his drunkass scares the living shit out of me. I just wish he would have shown these signs before I got pregnant. I did ask him last night if he was going to fight me on custody. He never responded. This may sound completely & totally wrong & I truly hate that I feel this way, but I honestly hope & pray he either signs his rights over (it's obvious he doesn't want a thing to do with our baby) or he stays so broke from his all time love of beer that he can't afford an attorney.


----------



## lily28

*Steph* you look great!


*maybesoon* so sorry you are going through this, at this delicate time... I don't know what to say, you must take the best decisions you can for you and your LO... I can only wish you the best and we are here for you!


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> Good luck for the scan today Lilly!! :)


Thanks darling! It went great and here is a pic, now it looks more like a baby than before!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bebinos.jpg
File size: 99.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon, so sorry your dealing with this! Maybe he will be more reasonable once the baby is here? Just wait and see. I do hope (for the babys sake) that he gets his shit together. I think the drinking and the denial is pretty common in the profession, but they do a good job and coping with daily life (and therefore hiding it). On the bright side...better to see it now then once the baby is already here. At least you have time to prepare for everything. :hugs:


----------



## n_gods_hands

hey girls just wanted ask has anyone else bought the gender prediction kit the IntelliGender? I did one this morning and it says I am having a boy...but it also says its not 100% accurate. just wondering if anyone else got one..


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph those pics are super cute

lily such a gorgeous baby scan pic

maybesoon your ex is an absolute arsehole

and ingodshands.. i seen them online on youtube and more often than not they turn out wrong but it does sound like fun lol xxx


----------



## chig

I missed one day of reading, and it took me forever to catch up!!! You girls make me laugh through all of your stories about potatoes, ketchup and our OHs/DHs. 

I LOVE the pics that you ladies are posting of your scans and cute bumps! Mine looks like I am bloated as well. More so at night than the morning, but I definitely see something growing! I have an OB appointment later today. I am not sure if they will do a scan or not, but I am still very nervous. I fear that I am going to get bad news today that the baby stopped growing or something else. My DH keeps telling me to have faith and be strong, but it is just so scary. I really pray that my peanut is growing and jumping around...


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl..... I couldn't agree more right now. He honestly started texting me from the neighbors phone this am saying "I believe you have said just about every hurtful thing to me that you can so I see no need for us to talk any further". My response "I feel you have done the same to me & I agree". He responds "of course you do & as always you are right." Then he proceeds to text crap about he deleted his fb account & for me to remove his name from mine (ummm dumbass it does it automatically) and that I can tell everyone my version (ummm drunkass there's only on version). My response "ummm I thought you said there was no need for us to talk any further. I am at work. Please respect the fact that I have a job to do & do not need these types of interuptions. I will be by YOUR house to get what I have left there as soon as I can get a storage building. Now, I would really appreciate it if you left me alone from this point forward so that I can try to have a healthy, safe, stress free & happy pregnancy. I realize you could care less, but I do care".... Then he texts me about a 30 minutes later "Can I buy your wii"..... I can't even respond to that stupidity!!!! My first response was "ummmm shouldn't you spend that money on the house payment so you don't get another 10 months behind and my second was..... Didn't you just tell me last night your checking account is in the negative? How the hell can you buy anything from me or anyone else??? 

UGH..... I have the WORST judgment EVER & I do mean EVER in men.


----------



## chig

I am so sorry maybesoon...You really need to get away from that kind of influence right away. You should be enjoying these special moments with your pregnancy instead of stressing.:hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon... it sounds like he is getting a kick out of holding open a dialouge with you. when you reply he gets a pay off. I suggest you just dont even bother to reply. obviously he has nothing important to say.. hes just talking to you for the sake of talking to you. You were face to face with him the other day you said so why didnt you get your stuff then? Hopefully you can be finished with him soon and then you wont have to hear from him anymore xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Chig.. im sure everything will be fine but I know exactly how you feel. i am always nervous before a scan in case its bad news. I got a doppler which is a huge relief when Im worrying... I have a baby who loves to hide though. he or she is in a different place each time I try to find them loool.. Good luck for your appointment today let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## doggylover

"Can I buy your wii?"......SERIOUSLY?! Omg Maybesoon this guy is a TOOL. Your marriage is ending, he is losing his chance to ever see his baby, and THAT'S WHAT HE ASKS?! Unreal. I agree he is getting a kick from you replying so just save all his texts but no longer reply.

Interesting fact about not being able to file for divorce when pregnant. Is there a reason for that?

Ladies, beautiful scan and bump pics! I need to get a bump pic up ASAP (although not from tonight as just ate Chinese so look like I'm having triplets!!) nimbec, mentioned on fb as well...but your babies legs are immense! And make me laugh so much just poking right up!!!


----------



## nimbec

Chig goodluck!!

Maybesoon what an IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ukgirl i know its so funny those legs are soooo long propper dressage riding legs hehe (i'm a dressage trainer lol) he/she was sleeping like that until we woke her/him up then they were kicking around like mad - could be interesting in 3rd tri......


----------



## nimbec

sorry doggylover i just called you UK! oooops confusin g going from fb to here LOL


----------



## doggylover

Lol don't worry! Yep, you definitely have a little rider on your hands there! And yes...the third tri will be very interesting for you! If you aren't moving fast enough you'll be getting little boots to speed you up :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

awww nimbec I saw your babies legs too! it's a very clear pic! My son has curled toes still, he's 4 now, I had a tiny bump and he had long legs, the shortage of space meant his toes grow curly LOL I will take a pic and post it for you later when my daughter gets off my phone!!! xxxx


----------



## nimbec

thanks ukgirl that would be fab!


----------



## Aitch170

Hi girls, can I join you please :hi: I never knew these groups were here on this board! 

I'm due April 25, could someone please add me to the list :flower:

Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you!!


----------



## doggylover

Aitch consider yourself added and welcome to the group! We get up to all sorts here :haha: Congrats on your bean!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hiiiiii and congrats xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Welcome the mad house!! :winkwink: Congrats!


----------



## Steph82

Welcome..

Mad house... Fun house... Its all the same :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies!! Well I'm off to work its so foggy here I hope it lifts or I won't be able to see the horses lol!!

Well I fear my sickness may be returning :( :( :( unless it's the remains of a bug I feel really iffy again today!! I thought it was meant to go by now??! 

Oh yes and shock horror my partner actually appologised to me for being nasty when I was poorly!! Blimey!!! Very nice suprise.
How's everyone feeling? Hope you all have a great start to the weekend! 

I probably won't be able to catch up until Tom eve so ill look forward to the catch up reading!


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling ok today!

I'm getting left behind again, must make more time to keep up with everyone! 

Things just ticking along with me, nausea is limited now and I've not been sick for ages, been really really exhausted tho! 
Think I'm 12 weeks today, but I'm gonna wait until my proper dating/NT scan on weds before updating my official edd, its changed 3 times already lol!


----------



## doggylover

Morning all. Nimbec have a good weekend, hope the sickness passes quickly. And well done oh for apologising! 

Dan-o scan on weds? Very exciting! Look forward to finding out the edd.

Afm busy day today. I am telling my grandma and then have a friend and her fiancé for dinner, and telling them as well :) first people outside the family to know! 

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## lily28

*Aitch * welcome hun :flower: and congrats on your little one!



dan-o said:


> Morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling ok today!
> 
> I'm getting left behind again, must make more time to keep up with everyone!
> 
> Things just ticking along with me, nausea is limited now and I've not been sick for ages, been really really exhausted tho!
> Think I'm 12 weeks today, but I'm gonna wait until my proper dating/NT scan on weds before updating my official edd, its changed 3 times already lol!

Thank heavens the nausea is down dear Dan-o, I feel for you gals with ms... Get naps if you can!

Oh wow 3 times already, they changed your edd??? This is crazy. Good luck on weds scan and please let us know how it went!!!:winkwink:


doggylover said:


> Morning all. Nimbec have a good weekend, hope the sickness passes quickly. And well done oh for apologising!
> 
> Dan-o scan on weds? Very exciting! Look forward to finding out the edd.
> 
> Afm busy day today. I am telling my grandma and then have a friend and her fiancé for dinner, and telling them as well :) first people outside the family to know!
> 
> Happy weekend to everyone!

Yay on announcements! Was your grandma and your friends over the moon?

Yesterday after my scan I decided to tell my grandmother as well, I went to her place and told her "Hey granny you know how much I like little kids and I decided to order one from the internet, it's a cute little baby from China, you want to see a pic?" She was like :dohh: "Omg, did you really order a kid through the internet? Sure show me the pic!" And I haned her the scan pics and she started crying! Then my grandfather came in and he was overwhelmed too... aaaw they were sooo sweet, and my grandfather was the one that really touched my heart yesterday, he was genuinely happy and moved. I love my grandparents!:hugs:

DH called a few friends as well!

My only disappointment is that a few people I thought as friends are not responding to my FB announcement, but it really clears the picture for me. These are not internet "friends", but people I know irl and I've bought them dinner etc. Really sucky.:growlmad:


----------



## maybesoon

OMG! What a day I had yesterday...... The oh is being a complete child. He started so much drama yesterday afternoon & even used the neighbors internet to email my father. Of course that didn't sit too well with my daddy. Seriously.... I just want to knock the f*** out of him & make him grow up. I can't believe I never saw any of this coming. I'm such a freaking fool..... While sending me messages yesterday, he told me I was in "stolen possession of the baby". What the f*** does that even mean??? Then he told me around 10 times he couldn't stand me & never wanted to speak to me again.... But then kept sending me messages. I finally responded & it took 3 times of me responding "then stop contacting me". Finally around 7pm last night he stopped. Not sure if it's because his neighbors kicked him off their computer or what. I haven't heard from him today. I'm trying so hard to not be completely stressed out over his drunkass. My mom was sooooo worried yesterday about what all he was doing and how it was affecting me. I don't know. I just feel like such a dumbass. This is totally not where I saw myself at the age of 36. I feel like such a failure....

Hope you ladies have a great day.....


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- :hugs: *YOU* are not a failure. *HE* is. Soon you'll have a gorgeous baby and he'll have just a beer gut and you'll be elated and he'll be sad and pathetic. And you _will_ get sole custody of the child if that's what you want based on the way he's behaving now. Legal and otherwise. Don't let him scare you into thinking any different. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Maybesoon- holy moly. He sounds crazy! Just make sure you keep all these e-mails he is sending you. They can be used against him. I hope he leaves you alone! You're not a fool. He probably put on an act.


----------



## dan-o

Ladies, I've woken up bleeding red blood this morning :(

Not sure what to do as I'm pretty sure I can't get a scan here at the weekend.


----------



## lily28

Dan o hun got to the ER!!! Omg I'm worried for you!

maybesoon, your DH sounds really nuts. Stolen possesion of a baby? say what? He is a loser. And you should think about cutting your losses!


----------



## ebelle

Dan o, hope you got yourself to the hospital and everything turns out fine.


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o go to A and E, they can refer you for an ultrasound I would imagine even if it is a Sunday. :hugs: 

Maybesoon, yet another example of oh being a total asshole. You have not been a fool or anything like it. Don't let him bring you down.

So told my grandma and two friends last night. My grandma was happy as anything and asked if I could make this one a girl :haha: as we have 5 boys under 5 in the extended family! I said I'd see what I can do!
And our friends were so excited as well. I'm due 5 days after their wedding, and my friend said "I might cancel the honeymoon so we are around to see baby ASAP afterwards!" And her fiancé spent around 10 minutes looking at the scan pics intently! So really great, and nice to share. That said, it'll be a few weeks before we tell anyone else I think.


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh dear Dan-o I hope everything is okay xxxxx 


as for announcements my feedback was largely positive but his mum asked us if our bean was an accident, his nan asked if we thought she would be mad at us.... we didnt really understand that response because we have been together for 3 years and are engaged and have two kids in our house already. Then my nan who thinks she is a medium claimed to have known before me but still asked if it was twins and when bean was due and lastly my brother said he didnt think it was special because I already have two kids..... so im a bit bitter about that... plus ive been sick for a few weeks so I havent been visiting family and his mum has taken offense to that, and moaned because we put babys scan up before she saw it. grrrr lol xx


----------



## kealz194

Wow dan o hope your ok! They should be able to Do some form of scan today if not 1st thing tomorrow! Thinking of u Hun! 
Maybe soon! Your oh is a d**k, he will have no rights to your baby, he has not been a stable partner for you through ur pregnancy so far, nor will he be in the future! Keep every email, text, voicemail you can! It's all evidence of his neglect of you and the baby as well as emotional harrasment! 
Aww ukgirl family can be such a pain at times! My mum pretty much said to me she wasn't as excited as she was with my first and basically implied Paige will always be her favourite grandchild! I was like wow bitch much?

Sorry if I've missed anyone! As for me, went to morrisons to get a joint of beef and all the smells made me violently sick! Did the walk of shame out the shop lol! And oh is pissing me off big time! He has a brain yet he refuses to use it and stressing me out! Then coz I'm emotional too I had a go and he was like If u stop nagging me maybe I'd listen! Argggghh! Sorry rant over! Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

aww kealz!! nooooo did you actually puke in the shop??? lol xx 
Your oh is a typical guy it seems, they hate to be told twice but dont act the first time you say something! Mine is the same when it comes to cleaning the bathroom!  xx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies. I'm just resting as much as possible and will call EPU first thing to get a scan. I know they won't be able to scan me today, I've been on the weekend before with previous mc's and they always check my cervix, take bloods and book me in for a scan on Monday morning. Waste of time really!

It's not got any worse, but I passed a small stringy clot thing and have a little cramp.

I've listened in on my Doppler a couple of times tho, and can hear the heartbeat clearly plus movements, thank goodness.

It was all going so well too!


----------



## ukgirl23

dont give up hope dan-o it still is going well. the bleeding is hopefully from the cervix, like you said you heard the heartbeat and that is a brilliant sign :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

dan-o -- :hugs: Sounds like everything is going to be fine! So reassuring that you can hear the heartbeat. Even with bleeding, the odds are WAY in your favor at this point in pregnancy (96% chance of a healthy pregnancy continuing despite bleeding if you've seen the heartbeat and are over 9 weeks along according to one website I visited when I started bleeding last month).


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o I can only echo what the others said - the fact that you have the heartbeat is wonderful, so fingers crossed this is just a minor incident.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks littlespy, you were the first person I thought of when I saw the blood. I figured if everything is just fine with you, then there's no reason why it can't be with me as well.. iykwim! :hugs: 

It's pretty much stopped again since I passed a clot earlier, fingers crossed! Did yours do this stop-start thing? There was quite a lot this morning when I woke, but less through the day.


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Thanks for all the positive vibes ladies! It means a lot! :hugs:
I have a feeling everything will be fine, all my losses have been early and the bleeding progressive (aside from the molar which was d+c at 12w) so that's encouraging in itself as this isn't following the same pattern as anything I've had before!


----------



## LittleSpy

dan-o said:


> Thanks littlespy, you were the first person I thought of when I saw the blood. I figured if everything is just fine with you, then there's no reason why it can't be with me as well.. iykwim! :hugs:
> 
> It's pretty much stopped again since I passed a clot earlier, fingers crossed! Did yours do this stop-start thing? There was quite a lot this morning when I woke, but less through the day.

Ugh, yes. It did the stop and start again thing for 12 days. As soon as I was so _sure_ it had stopped for good, it'd be back with a vengeance the next time I went to the bathroom. :dohh:

My u/s tech found what she called a "non-threatening subchorionic hemorrhage" in my uterine lining so my OB said the bleeding could either be from that, or it could just be from my cervix. Then she went on to say that it could stop in a day or I could bleed/spot for weeks but I shouldn't be concerned unless I was having _significant_ cramping and a blood flow like heavy period. They didn't check again at my last u/s because I hadn't bled for a week at that point. Oh, and I was on a sex ban and told to take it easy (no exercise and no lifting anything heavier than 20 pounds except for dd - and the doc said that only because dd is just barely over 20lbs) for at least a week after the last bit of spotting.


----------



## LittleSpy

And mine also loved changing colors. :dohh: pinkish/orangish, bright red, dark red, dark brown, light brown. As soon as I got used to seeing one color, it'd change. :haha:


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Can you add me, 19th April :) thanks


----------



## ispeakinsongs

sorry 17th April! got confused 19th was the first date they gave us


----------



## ukgirl23

hey I speakinsongs!! and congrats!! I'm due april 16th xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome ispeakinsongs! 

Dan-o i had a pocket on my uterus that leaked blood all through my secons trimester with my 3rd baby. Dr monitored it and baby was fine even though everytime it started i freaked the hello out. So glad you heard babys heartbeat thats a great sign.


----------



## maybesoon

Dan-o... Hope you & Lo are ok. Sorry I haven't been keeping up very well the last couple of days....

I have been saving everything sent & received from the drunk. Luckily I haven't heard from him since Friday. I just can't believe this is happening. I know Lo & I are better off & we will be fine in the long run, just extremely disappointed in who he has become & the timing.

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon better to find out what he type of person he plans to be now, rather than after your baby has bonded with him. This way baby will never know any different.

Welcome ispeakinsongs! Congrats!

So I was kind of annoyed with my mum today. She told my aunt I'm pregnant without asking me first. I was saying to dh, and he was like "we'll its not that bad" and after a brief chat we figured out that I am being kind of weird about not telling anyone. Like I would literally not tell anyone else apart from those that know until 20 weeks or more. I don't know why I'm so reluctant, it's not that we aren't excited...we are THRILLED and this is just the best thing ever! I think it's more I hate having lots of attention on me, plus I feel like everyone who I really care about knowing already does :shrug: but mainly the attention thing. I dunno....maybe I'm a weirdo! :haha:


----------



## Steph82

dan-o, I had bleeding too (at 10w) and found out at my 12 week scan that I have a low lying placenta. Any heavy lifting or sex can make it bleed. so those things are banned for me until 18week scan :dohh:
Just take it easy. Having a home doppler can be such a blessing!

Doggylover, I'm with you on the announcements. We are very excited about the baby but I hate the attention. Plus it feels like "old" news now and I feel strange announcing it to people that have been around me this whole time (the ones I didn't tell). 

AFM, another weekend over. Was up 2 lbs this week (gained nothing in 13 weeks and then 2 lbs in one week :blush:) but they seemed to have vanished this morning. Back to original weight :happydance:. I just want to save the weight gain till later if possible.


----------



## doggylover

Steph I haven't gained any weight either. It's weird because my belly is clearly getting bigger, and even if its just all water, that weighs something! I don't understand how I can be getting bigger and staying the same weight. It worries me that I'm actually losing weight while the baby gains...

I'm sure ill be wishing for these days back in a few weeks/months when I'm a whale! :haha:

Yuk, Monday.


----------



## ukgirl23

I had been gaining weight but since this stomach bug I've dropped a stone! I look thinner now than I did before my pregnancy :/


----------



## lily28

ispeakinsongs said:


> sorry 17th April! got confused 19th was the first date they gave us

Congrats and welcome! I'm due 18th, we are close!:thumbup:

About weight: I gain faster than I thought I would. Of course I have people saying I look too thin and I should eat more but I gained 6lbs already. I was between underweight/normal BMI to begin with and maybe this is why IDK...:shrug: It is a good thing so far all my clothes fit except some shirts because I have huge boobies right now.:dohh:

Aquestion: anyone has hair loss? I have a lot of hair falling, I can see it on the floor and when I shower. It is a lot, not just the normal amount. I take my vitamins and extra iron, but that doesn't seem to help. My blood work is normal so I can't think why this is happening. Any ideas?


----------



## ebelle

I lost about 12 pounds in the first tri and now that I am in the 2nd tri, I've put back about 3 pounds. So essentially I'm still missing 9 pounds. I wouldnt worry about it though. As long as baby is growing well and healthy, its supposed to be fine.

lily: some people get hair fall during pregnancy. I have some of it too. perhaps talk to your doc next time you go in to see if there are extra vitamins that can be given. You can also refer to this website: https://www.pregnancy-calendars.net/hairloss.aspx on the vitamins u can take.


----------



## doggylover

My hair falls out in abundance anyway. Literally when I shower, the amount that comes out is unreal. But I have super thick hair anyway so it's not noticeable, and it hasn't increased any since pregnancy.


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls!! How're you all doing?

Lovely scan and bump pics. 

*Nimbec*- I think you're having a girl :)
*Lily*- I think boy! :)

I have taken a bump pic last night but I look a right state. I am not exactly the smallest person but im in proportion. My motto has always been as long as my boobs stick out further than my tummy im doing alright... however yesterday my bump just seemed to pop right out. I look about 6 months pregnant! I might find the courage to post it later.

*Mommabrown* is that pic of you in your current pregnancy? if it is... WOW! 

xx


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, I managed to get a scan appt for a bit later today thanks to a kind lady at EPU (they were fully booked until weds when I first phoned!)

I'll let you know how it goes. Fingers crossed baby is ok and my waters are still intact.


----------



## kealz194

Good luck dan-o hope it goes well! S for the hair loss! I lost loads at the beginning of my last pregnancy, then my hair just thickened up and looked the healthiest it had been! But once baby came it all fell out again lol! Joys hehe x


----------



## lily28

ebelle said:


> I lost about 12 pounds in the first tri and now that I am in the 2nd tri, I've put back about 3 pounds. So essentially I'm still missing 9 pounds. I wouldnt worry about it though. As long as baby is growing well and healthy, its supposed to be fine.
> 
> lily: some people get hair fall during pregnancy. I have some of it too. perhaps talk to your doc next time you go in to see if there are extra vitamins that can be given. You can also refer to this website: https://www.pregnancy-calendars.net/hairloss.aspx on the vitamins u can take.

Thanks for the link, I have some zinc in my cupboard, I will see doc soon and maybe take this supplement too.



doggylover said:


> My hair falls out in abundance anyway. Literally when I shower, the amount that comes out is unreal. But I have super thick hair anyway so it's not noticeable, and it hasn't increased any since pregnancy.

I have thick hair, and they have a lot of volume, so it is not noticeable from other people but I see the hair everywhere and I freak out...
No extra hair on my body or face either.



TeAmo said:


> Hi Girls!! How're you all doing?
> 
> Lovely scan and bump pics.
> 
> *Nimbec*- I think you're having a girl :)
> *Lily*- I think boy! :)
> 
> I have taken a bump pic last night but I look a right state. I am not exactly the smallest person but im in proportion. My motto has always been as long as my boobs stick out further than my tummy im doing alright... however yesterday my bump just seemed to pop right out. I look about 6 months pregnant! I might find the courage to post it later.
> 
> *Mommabrown* is that pic of you in your current pregnancy? if it is... WOW!
> 
> xx

Hey hun, yes you may be right, the doc that did the scan also believes it is a baby boy, but he asked me not to buy everything blue yet :haha: 

haha I want to see the bump!:happydance: 



dan-o said:


> Morning ladies, I managed to get a scan appt for a bit later today thanks to a kind lady at EPU (they were fully booked until weds when I first phoned!)
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes. Fingers crossed baby is ok and my waters are still intact.

Thank goodness you got an appointment! Yes please let us know how it goes, I was scared for you.:hugs: 



kealz194 said:


> Good luck dan-o hope it goes well! S for the hair loss! I lost loads at the beginning of my last pregnancy, then my hair just thickened up and looked the healthiest it had been! But once baby came it all fell out again lol! Joys hehe x

Oh dear, I so hope the hair will grow again, even though I know after birth the loss is inevitable...:shrug:

I just arranged an appointment for Wednesday with the cardiologist. The obgyn is worried about my heart (I have a sort of arrhythmia) and he made me go for extra tests.:dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower::flower:

Dano I'm so sorry to hear you have had a stressful few days with bleeding I really hope all goes well today!!! Please let us know how you get on :hugs:

Lilly my hair has been falling out too but it does this sometimes so i just thouht it was normal me....seems as tho could be pg related! Lilly i'm under a cardiologist as well as i have a pacemaker and irregular heart rythems - it's a good thing as they make sure you are all ok! hope it goes well for you, have you got appt yet?

Teamo Thankyou - how do you tell i'm not sure where the nub should be? I'm dying to know currently trying to persuade oh to pay for an early gender scan :wacko: rather than waiting until 20 weeks.....i'm not winning lol

please upload pic :thumbup:

Well I went baby shopping with the oh yesterday afternoon OMG i was just in a whole new world that i didn't understand and a frightening one at that :blush: I calmed down and enjoyed mooching around and it definately gave me some ideas. Those of you who have already had one ....is there anything not on the obvious list that you couldn't do without?


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck Dan-o xxx

Kealz my hair is like yours, with my last pregnancies I gained loads of lush thick hair then after baby was born it fell out, my scalp was really itchy too all the time. it didn't calm down for at least a year after having my babies. 

I keep forgetting to post a pic of DS's curly toes lol! Im not sure if there is anything not obvious that I have for baby that I couldn't live without. I think there are a lot of things that you can buy that look like you need them but in practice you really don't. Like a baby bath, those things are awkward so this time we will just be using the normal bath. Baby swings are my pet hate! they look uncomfortable and many babies either love them or hate them. one of the old school bouncy baby chairs do the job much better and are light to carry around the place when baby hates to be away from you. 

afm, I treated myself to new nails today and a mcdonalds lol. I needed a pick me up after having to go look around a contact center for the ex to see our children in. Because he cant sort it out himself everyone else has to orbit around him and do it for him. Arsehead!


----------



## dan-o

Back from my emergency scan!

Baby is alive and kicking (vigorously!) measuring about 12+3 ish (perfect) and the fluid levels look to be normal

However there is a large pocket of fluid surrounding half of the sac (it was bigger than the baby itself!) plus a clot, so they are saying I have a 'large' SCH. I'm on pelvic rest/take it easy for the time being and they will measure it again on weds at my 'normal' scan. She said to expect more bleeding and cramping as the blood works it's way out, but as long as it gets no bigger then the chances are it will resolve.

Please stick little baby!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww dan-o so glad to hear little baby is strong and kicking away! It sounds very positive if hey are saying it should resolve on its own.Do you know what caused it? Hope it has decreased by wednesday xxx


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o I'm sure scary to see that on the scan but baby is still kicking, so that's wonderful news! Keep us updated, and Wednesday better come soon so we can get another update!

Nimbec, I'm making mental lists in my head of things we need! I need to make an actual list and start buying little bits and pieces. We also have 3 rooms in the house to decorate (nursery, study and bathroom needs redone) so I am majorly panicking how we are going to afford baby stuff!!! 

My newest set of nappies arrived today, some little lambs. Soooooo soft!


----------



## TeAmo

Nimbec, its nub theory. looks girly to me! x


----------



## nimbec

Dano thats such good news! Fx it will be smaller by the next scan!! 

Thanks teamo! 

Doggylover i know the feeling we are starting to look about so that we can make a list of what we need/want and then get it in stages so its not one big hit!


----------



## doggylover

My brother actually said to us last night to make a list and hit up the sales after Christmas which is a good idea! Plus we can also choose what we want family to buy us, and what we can pinch from my brother and SIL! 

Good to be organised! I love list making...:blush:

I cannot stop touching my new nappies...they came with extra inserts which was a bonus, and I just want to rub them on myself! :blush:


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> Lilly my hair has been falling out too but it does this sometimes so i just thouht it was normal me....seems as tho could be pg related! Lilly i'm under a cardiologist as well as i have a pacemaker and irregular heart rythems - it's a good thing as they make sure you are all ok! hope it goes well for you, have you got appt yet?
> 
> Those of you who have already had one ....*is there anything not on the obvious list that you couldn't do without?*

I have an appointment on Wednesday noon with the cardiologist and Monday night with the obgyn.
My arrhythmia is only an issue if I have to go under anesthesia, and if I can avoid it I just refuse it, I had a few procedures done without it, it is tough but now I know how to manage pain.:winkwink: But giving birth is something I can't predict right now so we are getting into it again.
Let's see.

I would love to know that too, any items not usually mentioned in lists but are essential?



ukgirl23 said:


> good luck Dan-o xxx
> 
> Kealz my hair is like yours, with my last pregnancies I gained loads of lush thick hair then after baby was born it fell out, my scalp was really itchy too all the time. it didn't calm down for at least a year after having my babies.
> 
> afm, I treated myself to new nails today and a mcdonalds lol. I needed a pick me up after having to go look around a contact center for the ex to see our children in. Because he cant sort it out himself everyone else has to orbit around him and do it for him. Arsehead!

I have an itchy scalp too.:shrug:

Oh I 'd love a good mani and mcdonalds!
Your ex is a pain!:growlmad:
:hugs:



dan-o said:


> Back from my emergency scan!
> 
> Baby is alive and kicking (vigorously!) measuring about 12+3 ish (perfect) and the fluid levels look to be normal
> 
> However there is a large pocket of fluid surrounding half of the sac (it was bigger than the baby itself!) plus a clot, so they are saying I have a 'large' SCH. I'm on pelvic rest/take it easy for the time being and they will measure it again on weds at my 'normal' scan. She said to expect more bleeding and cramping as the blood works it's way out, but as long as it gets no bigger then the chances are it will resolve.
> 
> Please stick little baby!!

Oh it will certainly stick! Just keep it easy and relaxed! Get a lot of rest!
Such a relief the baby is ok!:hugs:


----------



## kealz194

Glad baby is ok dan-o! 
Uk girl I'm with you! We had baby bath for dd! Pain! We have a bath support as well, that's quite good for having both hands to wash baby in big bath! We had a huge swing (borrowed from sil) only used it 2ce! I will say don't go mad with clothes! I did and they grow out of them so quickly you don't get enough wear out of them and some never used!!! I've lent all of Paige's bits to my sil as she has recently had a lil girl.... As I went through it all I was like omg there is a fortune here! I'm hoping to get it all back in the condition I gave them to her so I can sell them if this little bean is a boy! But nothing stands out to me that I couldn't live with out! I will say always plan for the unexpected as well, I got just a few new baby bits as they are extra small didn't think I'd need many as I was told baby would be big! And she wasn't so needed to buy few more bits as 0-3 were huge! So exciting! It's such a lovely experience first time baby buying! I loved it! Xxx


----------



## doggylover

I hear people saying baby baths aren't useful a lot. Obviously I am a first time mum, but my nephew is only 15 months, and we all found his baby bath essential. It had a sling in it which could be adjusted with age so until he was able to sit up unaided you always had two hands free when bathing him. We mainly filled the bath and just did it on the floor, not in the bath, but I will definitely be using their baby bath as with the sling it was wonderful!


----------



## kealz194

That's the thing, were all different just like our pregnancy and then our beans! We can all give tips hints and advice but ultimately we will know what's right and best for us! Like I say I will never use cloth nappies! But you are so excited about them! It's all different! It's nice to get views from everyone and what works for one might not for others but its all trial and error! I've not seen that bath though with the sling! Mine was just bog standard, and I found it heavy to move with the water in it as I couldn't have it on floor in bathroom as its too small! X


----------



## doggylover

I didn't realise that all baby baths didn't have the sling in :blush: that's how much of a beginner I am!! But you are so right, every one is different and we will all like and use different things. Like my brother was telling me last night you HAVE to spend £300+ for a good cot, and I was just thinking "no way!" But that's what he likes. It's easy to forget that everyone is different.

To be honest, I'm as surprised as anyone how over excited I am about using cloth :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- Baby necessity: I always thought wipes warmers were ridiculous. I wouldn't have had one except my old supervisor gave me a hand-me-down. I think we would've died without it. The look of horror on my daughter's face if we used a room temperature wipe was awful. And then the screaming about it... oh, the screaming. So... yeah, wipes warmer! _FOR REAL._ :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Once he'd outgrown the sink, I used my baby bath every day and then progressed to a bath seat thing to sit Sidney up in until he was confident without it. He's always absolutely loved bath time.. Still does!! :haha:

I also found the baby swing invaluable, but I bought a second hand one for a fiver lol. Unfortunately I sold it, but I will deffo get another!


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I've never heard of a wipe warmer! Does it do exactly what it sounds like? Heats wipes up so they are nice and toasty on the butt?!


----------



## ukgirl23

My main issue with the bath was that i had it on the floor and it was hard to get up wih baby in my arms when I picked them up out of it haha my knees are terrible with the big bath I can push myself up off the side a bit i will probably buy a bath sling for our big bath besides i love love love having a bath with my baby even from birth its really great for bonding xx


----------



## stmw

Hey all,

Sorry I havent been on for ages - laptop charger broke and so literally got back online today.

Managed to find the heartbeat on our doppler so im very happy about that!

I wont be buying a baby bath this time around. We used it twice with DD. I agree they get very heavy when filled with water and its so much easier to use the normal bath with a seat in there - I like the seats by the brand 'summer' i think thats what they are anyway - theyve got minnie mouse or mickey ones now so ill be getting one of them!

I wont be getting cloth nappies either. We bough some with DD and then when she was born (5lbs 15 and half ounces) she was too small for them. When we did eventually use them we preferred disposable so didnt continue.

Hope your all good :) xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Littlespy I've never heard of a wipe warmer! Does it do exactly what it sounds like? Heats wipes up so they are nice and toasty on the butt?!

Yup :thumbup:

Oh, and doggy, with cloth diapers, you're going to want to use cloth wipes (because they're WAY BETTER than disposables!). I've found that cheap baby washcloths work the best for us. I hated the really expensive 2-ply cloth wipes we tried (I think they were Thirsties Fab Wipes... they're now my kitchen rags...). The washcloths I like to use for wipes best are made by Spasilk. I think they're 80% cotton and 20% polyester. I love that blend because 1) they don't wrinkle much 2) they don't stain much 3) they don't pill. I have some flannel wipes that are fine, but they stain and pill and wrinkle like crazy. Anyway, just a tip for someon who's been there done that. I just fold the wipes so they'll pop each other out of the wipes warmer and wet them with warm water and put them in the warmer. Perfect. You don't need a "wipe solution." Water does the trick just fine & won't irritate baby's skin. I just throw used ones in the diaper pail with the diapers and wash them together. Of course what works best for me may not be your favorite. All I know is I cringe at the thought of being out of state for 4 days later this week and having to use disposable wipes. Ugggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Mommabrown

TeAmo said:


> Hi Girls!! How're you all doing?
> 
> Lovely scan and bump pics.
> 
> *Nimbec*- I think you're having a girl :)
> *Lily*- I think boy! :)
> 
> I have taken a bump pic last night but I look a right state. I am not exactly the smallest person but im in proportion. My motto has always been as long as my boobs stick out further than my tummy im doing alright... however yesterday my bump just seemed to pop right out. I look about 6 months pregnant! I might find the courage to post it later.
> 
> *Mommabrown* is that pic of you in your current pregnancy? if it is... WOW!
> 
> xx

Ha yes unfourtunately it is. Like you said I feel like I loook 6 months ppregnant.


----------



## ooSweetPea

I second the wipe warmer! It was a godsend during middle of the night changes as DS didn't get shocked totally awake by a cold wipe. 

Also I totally loved our baby swing - we used the 'my little snug a bunny' from fisher price and DS loved it - would easily fall asleep in it or just look at the mobile. Loved the natural colors and it looked sooooo comfy I wish they had an adult version lol! I could get a ton of stuff done around the house while he was in it. I will say if anyone is thinking of getting one - get one that can be plugged in as they can really eat batteries!


----------



## ooSweetPea

For the bath I just had a sling to put in the sink/tub and not a baby bath - was a lot less muss and fuss and mostly I liked that in a big tub the water wouldn't cool off so fast as a smaller baby bath. Just getting in bath with baby was def the easiest though and like previously said a great bonding experience/skin to skin time. 

One thing I found invaluable was having smaller flannels/muslins/cloths to put under baby's butt on the changing table, on top of the changing pad cover - if you use a changing table at all. (I personally loved mine, and still do, but lots of parents prefer to use the floor/bed etc instead) anyway, changing the entire cover each time a mess would end up on it would take forever so it was really time saving to just put a smaller pad underneath the 'messy area' and pitch it in the laundry whenever something got on it instead of changing the entire cover :D


----------



## maybesoon

Oh dan-o.... Wow that's pretty darn scary!!! Hang in there. Praying little bean stays sticky!!!!


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> nimbec -- Baby necessity: yeah, wipes warmer! _FOR REAL._ :haha:

Oh I never thought of how awful the cold wipes would be, you are right!:thumbup: 



doggylover said:


> I hear people saying baby baths aren't useful a lot. Obviously I am a first time mum, but my nephew is only 15 months, and we all found his baby bath essential. It had a sling in it which could be adjusted with age so until he was able to sit up unaided you always had two hands free when bathing him. We mainly filled the bath and just did it on the floor, not in the bath, but I will definitely be using their baby bath as with the sling it was wonderful!

Both me and my sis had baby bath tubs, I had one of the traditional ones, quite like the one that IKEA has, my sis had one that fits on the regular bathtub to be on a higher level for the one giving the bath, but it was huuuge, very uncomfortable and my parents ended up laying towels in the sink and washing her there!

Now I look around the net and I see that for little babies maybe just the foam seat is enough if you are washing the LO in the sink : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Pack...ge-Childs-Seat-Fun-Easy-Bathing-/200775810271
Or the tummy tub which looks really relaxing, and then when the kid reaches a certain height just a regular big tub which I already have for laundry :winkwink:.


doggylover said:


> Like my brother was telling me last night you HAVE to spend £300+ for a good cot, and I was just thinking "no way!" But that's what he likes. It's easy to forget that everyone is different.
> 
> To be honest, I'm as surprised as anyone how over excited I am about using cloth :haha:

 I'm trying to be frugal with the baby things and not taking the most extravagant options. What's the point on spending on things that your kid will never remember or appreciate?:shrug: They are nice for adults and sometimes just satisfy our vanity, not real needs. No way I'm spending money of expensive cot. :nope: I was looking the prices locally and they are crazy. I 've found a nice bassinet for the first months, and then we will see, my grandfather says he wants to buy us the cot.



dan-o said:


> I also found the baby swing invaluable, but I bought a second hand one for a fiver lol. Unfortunately I sold it, but I will deffo get another!

I really wish I can find a second hand swing!



stmw said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry I havent been on for ages - laptop charger broke and so literally got back online today.
> 
> Managed to find the heartbeat on our doppler so im very happy about that!
> 
> I wont be buying a baby bath this time around. We used it twice with DD. I agree they get very heavy when filled with water and its so much easier to use the normal bath with a seat in there - I like the seats by the brand 'summer' i think thats what they are anyway - theyve got minnie mouse or mickey ones now so ill be getting one of them!
> 
> I wont be getting cloth nappies either. We bough some with DD and then when she was born (5lbs 15 and half ounces) she was too small for them. When we did eventually use them we preferred disposable so didnt continue.
> 
> Hope your all good :) xxxx

Yay you're back! What type of doppler do you have? 

About the seat inside the regular bathtub: are you also getting in the bathtub or just bending over from outside? 

I will try out both cloth and disposable nappies, and see what works for us.



Mommabrown said:


> Ha yes unfourtunately it is. Like you said I feel like I loook 6 months ppregnant.

It is a big bump but it is wonderful, don't say unfortunately! you look lovely!:flower:
I still don't look pregnant at all.:shrug:



ooSweetPea said:


> One thing I found invaluable was having smaller flannels/muslins/cloths to put under baby's butt on the changing table, on top of the changing pad cover - if you use a changing table at all. (I personally loved mine, and still do, but lots of parents prefer to use the floor/bed etc instead) anyway, changing the entire cover each time a mess would end up on it would take forever so it was really time saving to just put a smaller pad underneath the 'messy area' and pitch it in the laundry whenever something got on it instead of changing the entire cover :D

Just use a towel, everyone I know just lay a towel on the bed or any surface, changing table, soft floor etc, and change the nappy!:winkwink: and in the washing machine it goes with all the towels used during the day!
If there is poop stain I would first just wash on the spot with some soap and then pop in the machine.


----------



## doggylover

Lily I thought my brother was going to die when I told him the cot we are looking at is £60 from ikea! But if it meets the British safety standards...why is it not considered as good? :shrug: he's such a snob sometimes lol!

Littlespy, thanks for that info about reusable wipes! I actually got 20 in a job lot of nappies I bought on eBay, but haven't given them much thought yet. I like the idea though of just using water and no chemicals on baby's butt, and again it's less garbage for landfills which I'm big into!!

Stmw congrats on the heartbeat!


----------



## lily28

I like Ikea very much, it is my main source for home stuff, they are all as good as the exp stuff. Yes some people are snobs or are feeling pressured to keep up with the Joneses. 

It was *LittleSpy* that suggested the cloth wipes, and yes they are better than the baby wipes from the super market. I'm looking for good ones right now, if anyone has a link in the ebay.co.uk or ebay.de it will be most welcome!


----------



## dan-o

Ugh, had a restless night, first i got heavy bleeding again and then my migraine progressed to vomiting. Feeling a lot better today, back to spotting again and I've managed to keep down an apple and some paracetamol. Tough pregnancy this one lol! Mind you, I'll endure any unpleasant symptoms as long as our little baby is able to hang on in there! 
Sorry for all the complaining recently, feel like a right whingebag! :dohh:

lily, keep looking on eBay, one will pop up in your area before long I bet! 

The wipe warmer sounds like a good idea. I had to use warm water and cotton wool for ages with Sidney, he has very sensitive skin. Reusable wipes would have been better but I never got round to buying/making them!


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies! Great news on the scan candy!! Hope you manage to get some rest this afternoon!! 

Dano sorry to hear you had a rough night - moan away we all do it's how we cope and get through! We are ALL here to listen and suppor you! 

Well I have a dilemma do I book a private gender scan?! I really really want one esp as my 20 week scan will prob be 21 weeks soooo far away! But oh thinks I'm silly and should wait and it's nearly £80 and not a gauretee grrrr I said this morning I was booking one but I haven't actually done it yet..... 

Wish I wasn't so impatient!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok! Oh and I'm going to look at wipe warmers today Yey!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TeAmo

*Mommabrown*- dont say unfortunately! I love it! Is it your first baby? its a similar size to mine apart from I just look fat. pmsl. I will put my bump up in a min. 

Hmm... I cant think of a necessity but I can think of things we bought that we could have done without...
1) changing mat- I ended up changing him on my lap a lot. Never used the mat.
2) diaper genie- we used it for the first month but then just stuck the nappies in the wheelie bin. more trouble than its worth.
3) baby bath- I ended up using a towelin bath support in the big bath. He used it until he was one. Then he just sat in there.

:)

xx
 



Attached Files:







bath support.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TeAmo

Heres my bump @ 13+2 :blush:
 



Attached Files:







bump @ 13+2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

I love your bump teamo!! Does the towelling bath thing have a support? Sorry I'm new to this!!


----------



## TeAmo

Thanks hun. Im starting to love it. Cant wait for kicks!!! :) Loved watching Cams legs move through my skin last time...

the towelling thing is a bath support. It is made to sit in the bath, you lay the baby straight onto it- it fits in a smaller baby bath but I just used it straight in the big bath. It was brilliant. x


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o you are not whinging!!!!! You are having a pretty rough, crappy time at the minute and that is exactly what we are here for - to listen to how you feel and (try to!) help you through it. I'm sorry to hear the bleeding is back, but fingers crossed scan tomorrow is as good as yesterday.

Lily, most of our house stuff is Ikea as well. What i like is that they have such a range of prices. If you want to spend £100 on a table, you can...if you want to spend £400 you can. We generally buy mid-range stuff, but it's still SOOOOOO much cheaper than most other places! And yep, i wrote Lily but meant littlespy :blush:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Nimbec, I had the same dilemma with Sidney! We decided to wait until the NHS scan, but it was awful lol! Sidney was jammed so far into my pelvis all we could see was the back of his head and his spine :haha: they never even measured half the things they are supposed to, im surprised we didn't have to go back for a rescan! Subsequently we ended up going for a private scan at 21 weeks to check baby over properly and look for gender clues, the private one was so clear and Sidney wide awake so we got some wonderful pics as well! The private sonographer suggested drinking some lucozade 30 mins before and boy did it work lol :haha:

Teamo, cute bump!!


----------



## lily28

^ True drinking or eating something sweet makes the beans jump in there! I had juice and 2 figs before my scan. But it took so long the little moomin was back to sleep by th eend of it. 
Dan o everything will go fine!

Te amo lovely bump!!!

Nimbec about the private scan as I had one: you just call and you get an appointment usually the next 2-3 days.
I will make a new one for the next scheduled scan privately as my whole family and my sis' boyfriend wants to come and see the baby. They are so embarrassing... 
The only person who is not asking to come along is poor DH, he prefers the emails I send him ha ha!


----------



## ukgirl23

Dan-O I hope you are feeling better soon hun, don't worry about us we are hear for you to let go on so dont say sorry! 

I love IKEA I lived in norway and we would get most of our stuff from there.

TeAmo cute bump!! 

I just had my NT scan, pics are on my facebook wall now, I felt like I was going to poo myself then they tilted the table up so I was upside down I felt like I was going to vom haha.. But I have a super cute little baby and I saw something on the screen that looks like a little dingley thingely so I may call boy now! lol


----------



## dan-o

Ooh how exciting Ukgirl, congrats on the fab scan! Can't wait to see pics! X


----------



## bumpy3

My due date is the 17th april xx


----------



## liams_mom

Been out of the loop for a bit since feeling some relief from MS! Doing a lot more, eating better, sleeping better and doing all of my 12 week scans (NT) and blood work. Got a call yesterday from my dr's office saying I am in all of the lowest risk catagories!!! Plus the tech was nice enough to take a potty shot on the screen and say she'd guess "girl", but that can't be official yet, still to early! But the 3 lines were very visible! We shall see :). A healthy babe is all I want and this one is measuring right on par with its brother. Such a relief to have those 12 week bits done and ok'd with A++++'s all around. :happydance:


----------



## TeAmo

Aww UKgirl, I was tipped upside down too! I could barely see the screen. lol.

liams mom, great results!! i am on the phone atm waiting for nuchal results... also the sonographers over there seem much more generous with their time. they'd never go near gender guesses at 12 weeks. not even 16 weeks unless you pay. You can ask for it at your 20 week scan but i know a friend who was told it wasnt their job to tell them the gender, just to check baby was healthy! 

xx


----------



## LittleSpy

My OB office offer genders scans starting at 15 weeks for $75 (USD). I had one at 15+2 (as early as possible because I turned 15 weeks on a Saturday) with Maisie and she was obviously a girl. I have one at 15 weeks on the nose this time (NEXT THURSDAY!!!). If there's a possibility for me to know and I can afford it, I'm doing it as soon as I can. I can't help myself. :dohh: It didn't help that I'll be almost 21 weeks for my anatomy scan since my 20th week falls on US Thanksgiving and they only do them at 20-21 weeks. :dohh: I just hope they can tell. I've gotten myself so worked up about it I can't imagine how silly disappointed I'll be if I have to wait another week for a rescan. :haha: I was feeling quite boy again and lo and behold, I had another labor/delivery GIRL dream last night. :wacko: It's amazing that I don't care at all either way but I just _have to know._


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow, next Thursday you can find out the gender? That's amazing! Times going so fast!

I'm waiting until the 20 week one, but will have another if it's at all ambiguous. I also really want (need!) to know, I could never wait until birth day, id have a baby with no name or clothes lol! :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lily I am jealous of people who can just use a towel - when DS was newborn it worked for us but now he rolls squirms tries to stand/crawl away and a towel is useless! Def need something held to the changing pad with elastic now.


----------



## ooSweetPea

So exciting that finding out gender is coming so fast for everyone! I have an appt next Wednesday for my first cervical length scan and am hoping that we might be able to find out then - I'll be 15+1 by my dates but baby was measuring a week ahead last scan so we shall see! I had a boy feeling with DS but I have no feeling at all this time!


----------



## ukgirl23

forgot to add my EDD has changed, they dated me at 13 + 2 so my new due date is april 14th :( no more birthday baby lol.. 

I usually just put a towel over the changing mat it warms it up and stops leaks and it's there for after bathing too. my babies wriggle too much for a little cloth to catch anything. I remember once I was changing my son and I dropped a nappy so I bent down to pick it up and he peed right over my shoulder then all down my boob!! lol 
This is also how I learned to point ''it'' down when you put it in the nappy lol.. 

I got a shot of between the legs if anyone wants to take a guess at gender for me. I have to wait for the 20 weeks scan to find out. The NT test results wont be in for at least a week unless there is a problem then they would call in 3 days... so no news is good news in this case. Got the flu jab tomorrow hopefully I dont poo my pants lol.. Hopefully the doctor can help me out with this stomach virus I've had for 8 days now :(


----------



## maybesoon

dan-o hope you are feeling better day by day. Sorry you had a bad night. Hopefully that was the worst of it & you are on the way to being much much better. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I haven't been on here much lately. There is just so much drama going on right now & I'm just trying to not freak out too badly. 

Good Luck to everyone getting scans today!!!!


----------



## doggylover

congrats to all on good scans today and this week!!! And good luck to anyone with a scan coming up!

I have a midwife appointment next Wednesday and I am hoping to heavens that she uses a doppler to listen to the hb. I know i mentioned that i ordered one, but the order got cancelled and by then i had calmed down and decided i wouldn't order it again. So it would be nice to have that reassurance! My next scan isn't until november 21st at 20+1. Seems forever away.

On the plus side I am officially in 2nd tri! I wanted to hold out to 14 weeks before I made it official, but here i am!!


----------



## maybesoon

wooohooo!!! Congrats on 14 weeks!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ooSweetPea said:


> Lily I am jealous of people who can just use a towel - when DS was newborn it worked for us but now he rolls squirms tries to stand/crawl away and a towel is useless! Def need something held to the changing pad with elastic now.

Same here! There have been times I have actually had to lie dd down on the ground and sit down with her and hold her arms down with my feet while trying to change her diaper. :haha: It's a massive struggle every time.

When she was a newbie, though, I did put a prefold/flat down under her butt on the changing pad so that if she tinkled/pooed while I was changing her I wouldn't have to change the whole pad cover. Now that she has pretty decent control of her bladder I don't bother (just watch, she is going to pee _everywhere_ tonight :haha:).


----------



## ooSweetPea

I haven't had to use the extra pad for awhile now either - but now mentioning it I'll be doomed to a mess in the near future soon I'm sure lol! Good luck to us hehe!

Changing diapers can be an exhausting experience at this age I totally agree. Makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## LittleSpy

Whoa. The bump has gotten out of control. :wacko: One of those catch-a-glimpse of myself in a window while walking by things. I took a new picture but can't upload it until later. Easily as big as I was at 6-7 months (seriously!) pregnant with dd. :wacko: I can't really believe it. :haha: I've gained 0.2 pounds from my prepregnancy weight (and I'm going by the weight I was right before I ovulated so a true pre-pregnancy weight!) as of Sunday so it's not like I'm just getting super fat or something.


----------



## doggylover

Me too littlespy, my bump is very clear right now! And I hardly ate anything for dinner (feeling a bit ropy this evening...)

Feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight. I feel a bit sick, but not in a great mood either. I probably did the cat an injury when I picked him up and threw him out the back door half way across the garden...but he has been so whiny lately, nothing makes him happy!! Stupid moggy.


----------



## dan-o

Are you getting a morning bump too? Mines quite a prominent bulge in my lower abdomen already, but this morning it was lopsided and all bunched up on my left lol! I remember Sidney favouring my left side as well, it looks so weird tho :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

aww I wanna see bumps! I havent been to work since friday due to MS and I have popped out loads. they are going to be shocked tomorrow when i see them! lmao.

DLover my next scan is 19th November so I am waiting with you! xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, I just thought of another thing on my list of baby necessities that I thought were stupid pre-baby.

VIDEO MONITOR. My BIL sent us one (he's stationed across the country). It sat in the box for months. We even contemplated returning/exchanging it for something we "really needed." We thought "Oh, we always have baby with us; a video monitor is completely pointless." Yeah. Turns out you're not going to spend every second of the day with your baby for the rest of your life. Also turns out that baby is going to stop being able to sleep in a bouncy chair at your feet and is going to take naps in a crib. Also turns out that you're not always going to want to go to bed when baby goes to bed. :wacko: So, yeah, we installed the monitor when she was 3-4 months old and I've thanked my lucky stars ever since that day that we decided to keep it! I _still_ sometimes look at her sleeping just to make sure she's still breathing. It's also really handy for when she wakes up quietly and tries to get away with something naughty like chewing the side of the crib (by the way, that's probably going to happen, so either make some fleece covers for the crib rails or just go ahead and get over it and don't spend a crazy amount of money on a crib). I also love that it has a 2-way talk feature so when she's being fussy or whiney, I can just talk to her through the monitor and she'll settle down, whereas if I went into the room, she'd get all worked up again as soon as I left. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Hmmm, I don't know about "morning bump." :haha: I still feel like mine is primarly bloat or organs or something and not my uterus. I think my humongo-cyst also plays a part.

Maisie favored my right side. It'd be this HUGE lump on my right and then drastically drop off on the left side. My husband thought it was hilarious. Then I'd poke at her some and she'd kick me back and wiggle around back toward the middle and a few minutes later she'd be all bunched up on the right again. :dohh:

Gosh. I'm still finding it a big surreal that I'm doing this again. :haha: The whole thing is _so weird._ I'm growing a person?


----------



## TeAmo

we didnt have a video monitor but we had a normal one. However now that this baby will be sleeping on the second floor and not the third when they go into their own room I am contemplating one. One thing I wonder about though is when the room is dark, how can you still see baby on it?

x


----------



## maybesoon

Is this day ever going to end?.?.?.


----------



## LittleSpy

Our monitor has an infrared camera, so you can see baby even if it's super dark. :thumbup:

A bit creepy, though, because if she's awake, her eyes glow.


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> Hmmm, I don't know about "morning bump." :haha: I still feel like mine is primarly bloat or organs or something and not my uterus. I think my humongo-cyst also plays a part.
> 
> Maisie favored my right side. It'd be this HUGE lump on my right and then drastically drop off on the left side. My husband thought it was hilarious. Then I'd poke at her some and she'd kick me back and wiggle around back toward the middle and a few minutes later she'd be all bunched up on the right again. :dohh:
> 
> Gosh. I'm still finding it a big surreal that I'm doing this again. :haha: The whole thing is _so weird._ I'm growing a person?

hahaha Cam was head down for so long. He stayed perfectly centered in my tummy but he was back to back most of the time. Look at this pic of the last few weeks. He made my tummy like an egg shape :cloud9: it cracked me up. I miss this stage loads. I used to be able to tickle his feet.
 



Attached Files:







Egg.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeAmo

aww infrared! i see! ooh yeah a bit paranormal activity esque!


----------



## dan-o

I got an ip camera and set it up via my router so I get the picture on my iPhone, it's really handy! I have another watching my dogs lol!


----------



## TeAmo

^^^ clever!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hello ladies... 
I haven't been on here for some time. 
I hope everyone's baby's are growing to be strong and healthy :winkwink:

So much has happened the last 3 weeks. While I was driving to work, I started to feel this sharp pain in my lower back. At the moment, I just figured I had slept wrong or something. The pain got more intense through out the day and by the time I got home from work I was in tears. I ended up at the ER the following day. They explained that I had a bad kidney infection. :dohh:
Sent me home with antibiotics and a few days of bed rest.
Well pain got better a for a few days, then by that Sat. evening pain had come back and just seemed to magnify in intensity. I was in tears and practically on my knees bc I was unable to stand or walk from how UNBEARABLE the pain was. So my wonderful mother and bf took me to the ER yet again. Infection was no where near gone. They ended up admitting me into L&D and running an IV and antibiotics. They also gave me a low dose of vicodin to help me rest, mind you I had to sleep sitting up bc I couldnt move around without it hurting. Well long story short I followed up with my OB and she told me to continue with by oral meds and be on bed rest for a week. It was probably caused by the extra work my kidneys are putting in with baby in the oven now. She did and US and saw baby and it's little heart beating up a storm. So THANKFULLY baby is good. I have my next appt. on the 18th and hopefully we get to find out what we're having then. With the trouble I'm having so far, my mom and gma have predicted a boy (old wives tale huh) hehe. 

Well I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well. Had my NT scan today at 13 weeks and baby is measuring perfectly with a heartrate of 148bpm. Was so lovely to see. He/she is such a wriggly worm. Just would not stay still an would keep flipping and rolling so its back was to us. Very cute...
 



Attached Files:







I20121010123236421.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dan-o

Sorry to hear you've been having a tough time sweetangel, I hope you start to feel better now.

Kristyrich, wonderful scan pic, so cute.. And so clear!!

I've got mine in a few hours, should be getting a pic to post this time!


----------



## kristyrich

dan-o said:


> Sorry to hear you've been having a tough time sweetangel, I hope you start to feel better now.
> 
> Kristyrich, wonderful scan pic, so cute.. And so clear!!
> 
> I've got mine in a few hours, should be getting a pic to post this time!

Yay! Hope all goes well. Can't wait to see a pic!! :)


----------



## doggylover

Sweet angel sorry to hear you've been so poorly. I hope ou are starting to feel better and your next scan goes well, keep us updated.

Kristy your scan pic is wonderful! Congrats!!

Dan-o good luck today!!!

Afm, feel horrible :( last night I felt sick (not ms, like stomach bug sick) and this morning I feel the same. I wish I would start throwing up so I would have an excuse to phone in sick to work lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning everyone. 

Dan-o good luck for the scan today, I hope it shows a decrease in the blood. Can not wait to see your pic!! 

Sweetangel - ouchies!! That sounds horrendous! I had a bladder infection a few weeks ago and that was painful enough, I could not imagine a full kidney infection! Glad the drugs are working and you are feeling better now xxx

Love all the scan pics going up, if you missed mine of facebook yesterday here is mine, 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8073342097/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8038/8073342097_80f8c440b9.jpg[/url] 57478_10151073856272555_381749592_o by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

Doggylover - I hope you feel better soon, stomach viruses and pregnancy dont mix well, I'm on day 9 with mine lol. Hopefully it will pass quickly xx 

AFM- I have my flu jab in an hour and a half, I'm not sure if I'm actually going to be able to have it done though, as I'm still suffering with the stomach virus. Hopefully it will all be ok and I can get it over with. 

Is anyone suffering with anxiety? I have GAD and normally I can keep it under control but lately I don't want to go anywhere or do anything without OH with me and when I do go alone I feel anxious, even on the school run :/ I wonder if hormones can affect it, I felt a bit the same when I was pregnant with my son. I feel a bit depressed too, mainly because I'm scared that my new MIL is going to be like my old MIL and completely take over from me. She reposted my scan pic yesterday and called our baby baby Tilly, which is their family last name, I haven't decided if baby will share both our last names or just his name yet. It's such a small thing but if you knew my ex MIL you would understand, she was literally monster in law! She used to pretend to be my DD's mum and call herself mummy to DD, she wouldn't let me feed her and she would grab her up before I could get to her when she cried. She used to tell me I was always doing things wrong. I'm terrified of another battle with the MIL lol.. my new MIL is lovely so I know I'm being silly. It's just stressing me out :/


----------



## ebelle

I'm curious if anyone is having the same problem drinking water as I do. Before the whole morning sickness crap, I drank at least 1 ltr to 1.5 ltr of water a day. Eversince first tri, I've been finding it hard to drink water or any liquids for that matter.

Although ms has stopped for me, I still find it a struggle to take in liquids and so I find myself extremely dehydrated, with my lips cracking and peeling. Any recommendations if you are facing the same issues as me?

Glad to see everyone's scans and bump pics btw. I need to get brave enough to start posting bump pics. I look like I'm 6 mths preggers in them when I'm only 4 mths, so I havent been brave enough to post them!


----------



## nimbec

Morning everyone!! 

Ebelle I'm exactly the same!!! Really struggling to drink - I've been eating a few ice pops to get liquid in & also some hot choc with milk (I don't drink milk otherwise) but I'm really struggling and as u say lips are cracked so if you find anything please let me know! 

Ukgirl good luck with the jab :S I think it's totally understandable feeling how you do with all the hell you had with last MIL hopefully she just assumed and didn't think?? I've had that with mine too!! Grrr also people feel the need to touch my bump Grrrrr it's my bump so HANDS OFF sorry rant over ;) 

Doggylover hope you feel better soon there is def a bug going around hope you don't have it!! Did you go to work? 

My clients have cancelled today a welcome day off I have lots if niggly pains low down today I hope it's just stretching in assuming its all normal? 

Hope your all ok!!


----------



## nimbec

Dano good luck I hope it's good news at the scan today and bleeding is less .


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Beautiful scan pics! So excited to see my bean again tomorrow just hope all is well with its growth! I bought some fresh orange juice yesterday.... Big mistake! My toilet has never been so violated! All I can drink is ice cold water! And so much of it too, I was never a water drinker before pregnancy! Booked my flu jab, for the 7th nov! Only coz I asked though otherwise I wouldn't have known I'm supposed to have one due to my crap midwife! So today I'm going to take my lo to see my nan! I haven't seen her since my grandad passed away in may... It's all very bitter and confusing... Basically my nan and grandad have not been together since I was born! She remarried, and I know thu still loved each other deep down but you made your choice sort of thing.... My dad and aunt have not spoken since the funeral as she is the only one grieving (can you sense my sarcasm) and his house is still how it was when he first went into hospital, in APRIL! And she won't give dad a key! And nan took over the funeral! Arggggh! I just really don't want to see her right now and I know that sounds awful, but she is not doing so well and I don't want my lo to miss out so I'm gonna have to note my lip and deal..... Sorry rant over now! Good luck uk girl with it flu jab! I am dreading it lol! X


----------



## ukgirl23

ebelle - I hate water too, I can only drink it if it's ice cold or mixed with juice. I have cracked dry lips too but that is mainly because I'm so busy running around after my 2 kids that I forget to drink. I need to remember better. post the bump pics!!!! :) xxx

So I told the doctor that I had been poorly etc etc and he said I should still have the jab and gave it to me, honestly I don't know what all the fuss was about in the first place. I heard so many horror stories and worked myself up that when I got there I was actually scared, but it was over in seconds and I felt nothing, my arm is fine too. He wouldn't give me a sticker though :( lol. 

kealz your family sounds a lot like mine, I think it is good that you are going anyway for LO's sake. Hope it all goes okay there xxx 

nimbec - I know how you feel with the bump touching, I'm ok if people ask me but it's people who just come up and put their hands on me. I feel weird about it lol... I got a t-shirt from newlook that says hands off the bump!! hopefully that helps  xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl - I have a history of anxiety and have even been prescribed Ativan in the past but lately I feel less anxious. Especially less anxious socially and professionally. Somehow I've gained a load of confidence at work lately. :shrug:


ebelle -- no problesm drinking water here. I keep a cup of it near me at all times. I've been drinking about a gallon (close to 4 liters!) a day lately because I'm just so thirsty and water is almost all that I drink because I'm off soda with this pregnancy for some reason (not complaining). Speaking of it, I'm so thirsty right now!


----------



## dan-o

Back from my NT scan!!

Baby was being a right little monkey, the songrapher had a terrible time trying to measure the nuchal fold! Our pics aren't great as a result, as she was really struggling to get a profile! She felt sorry for us and gave us two pics for the price of one though as they were so poor lol :dohh: :haha: Baby has its hand in it's mouth on the first one. NT measurement looked small from what she managed to measure, approx 1.4mm.

One thing was got a very clear view of was the potty area, the sonographer said she would be very surpised if this isn't another boy, but to wait until the next scan to have a better look!

The internal bleed was also very clear to see on this scan, it actually seems to have got smaller, but a little thicker, so it's not threatening so much of the sac (it covered 50% last time and only 30% this time) 
They said to expect brown blood from now on, but any more red flow and I have to go back for a check up. Fingers crossed!

My EDD has also changed yet again (this is the final one!) I'm now due on the 18th.. officially lol :p
 



Attached Files:







image0-001.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 9









image0-002.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg dan-o cuuuuute pics!! Glad the bleeding is decreasing too! Welldone xxx

littlespy.. i guess it could be just because Im poorly its throwing me off balance a bit. Good to hear your anxiety has decreased! Xx


----------



## Steph82

YAY Dan-O! Pics you got look great. So happy the bleed has gone down.


----------



## maybesoon

Woohooo dano!!! Love the pics they are great!

I don't have a problem drinking fluids, my problem is finding something that quinches my thirst. Seems no matter what I drink I'm still thirsty. It's driving me completely mad.

Sweet angel.... sorry you aren't feeling well... Hope you get better soon. 

doggylover, hope you don't have that horrid bug going around that I had a couple of weeks ago! Hope you feel better soon!!!

Hope I didn't leave anyone out. Good Luck to anyone getting a scan today! 

AFM... Well everything is about the same. I didn't hear from the baby daddy at all yesterday. Don't know what that means other than he didn't text me causing more stress than he's already caused. I have my next scan on Monday. I will be 12w3d but I don't think he will be there for it. I'm sure he has forgotten all about it by now. I honestly can't say if that breaks my heart even more or if it take some stress off by knowing I don't have to see him. I never knew it was possible to love & hate someone so much all at the same time. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, I was so pleased that the bleed hadn't got bigger and baby was alive and kicking, that I didn't care really about the blurry pics anyway lol! Still nice to have a momento tho :)

Maybesoon, I'm sorry sweetie, it must be horrid going through all this emotional turmoil. 

Doggy lover, please take it easy while you are poorly hun, hope its a short one and you are back to your normal self ASAP!

Littlespy, I'm with you on the drinking! I must go to the loo evey half an hour as I'm drinking so much water! :dohh:


----------



## TeAmo

Dan-O- i think your scan pics are fabulous!! We had issues with getting nuchal measurement too. ours was 1.5mm... is that good?

Well for the last four days i have had brown spotting in cm. :( I mentioned it to the midwife this morning and she was concerned so I had an emergency appt with my gp. She did an internal exam and said cervix is shut tight- thank god. She can explain bleeding but recommended best rest for next couple days to see if it settles down. if it doesnt she will refer me for a scan. i think bubs is okay as no cramps. just wonder what bleeding is. 

xx


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec - Nobody has tried to touch my bump yet really. My mum kissed it last week which I thought was odd. I'm OK with family touching (I was all over my SIL!) but outside that, no thanks! Hands to yourself please! I've decided if anyone outside family does touch it (without asking) i am going to lean over and touch their belly right back!

Kealz sorry to hear about your OJ incident! Sorry about your family issues. Families are such a tricky business sometimes.

ebelle in terms of drinking, I am really into fizzy drinks at the minute, which is terrible. Appletiser, Fanta anything with fizz really quenches my thirst. I've been limiting as obviously they are all massively sugary, but it makes me feel better to drink something I actually WANT as well as all the water.

Dan-o GREAT news!! Super pics, and wonderful news on the baby front and the decreased bleed size front. I'm sure it's still scary, but at least you know you can go back at any time to them.

I'm feeling much better - but I ALWAYS feel better at work (which is ridiculous) I think because I'm busy and don't have time to dwell on feeling bad. The test will be when I get home later on...


----------



## dan-o

TeAmo said:


> Dan-O- i think your scan pics are fabulous!! We had issues with getting nuchal measurement too. ours was 1.5mm... is that good?
> 
> Well for the last four days i have had brown spotting in cm. :( I mentioned it to the midwife this morning and she was concerned so I had an emergency appt with my gp. She did an internal exam and said cervix is shut tight- thank god. She can explain bleeding but recommended best rest for next couple days to see if it settles down. if it doesnt she will refer me for a scan. i think bubs is okay as no cramps. just wonder what bleeding is.
> 
> xx

Yep 1.5 sounds great!

Sorry you've been having spotting, brown is a good sign that its old blood rather than a fresh bleed tho. Fingers crossed it settles now, deffo a good idea to take it easy!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon - I hope he gets to the scan hun. hugs xx 

Doggylover - I have been craving orange fanta and pepsi, trying so hard not to drink it though. Hopefully you're tummy thing is all better now and it doesn't come back at home!! xxx

TeAmo - good that it isn't coming from inside the cervix. Hopefully it stops soon brown blood is old blood I was told so hopefully its over soon xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

forgot to ask... Did everyone find out their NT test results on the day of their scan?? We were told that we have to wait 3 days if it's bad news and a week if everything is okay... so if we don't hear before the weekend everything should be fine, but it seems like everyone else got their results on the day :/


----------



## dan-o

I was told if its high risk I'll hear within 2 days, if not ill get a letter in a couple of weeks. 
Kinda expecting my hcg to come back as elevated, as it was high at 6 weeks, but we will see.


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> forgot to ask... Did everyone find out their NT test results on the day of their scan?? We were told that we have to wait 3 days if it's bad news and a week if everything is okay... so if we don't hear before the weekend everything should be fine, but it seems like everyone else got their results on the day :/

My NT scan was 2 weeks ago and I still havnt heard anything. All the US tech said was that everything looked normal and that they needed to combine these results with the blood results (taken that day). Since I have not heard anything, I assume its all ok. I'll ask at my next appointment (on the 22nd).


----------



## liams_mom

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well. Had my NT scan today at 13 weeks and baby is measuring perfectly with a heartrate of 148bpm. Was so lovely to see. He/she is such a wriggly worm. Just would not stay still an would keep flipping and rolling so its back was to us. Very cute...

I'm predicting a team blue for you! That long back of the head to the nice smooth forehead to nose, all boy! I've found that girls are very pointy! Sharp foreheads and sharp chins. The angle of the dangle seems boy too :). I am hoping you're doing we'll either way!


----------



## doggylover

So I came home, opened the door and the smell of our house made me sprint out the back to let the dogs out and get some fresh air. I then promptly threw up over the back fence. The cows looked very startled.

This is all dh's fault. Lets just say he got tomatoes to make chutney....FOUR WEEKS AGO. 

But other than that (definitely pregnancy related) I am now feeling fine!


----------



## liams_mom

Ok ladies, here is my actual NT scan. The baby's measurements are obviously fine, blood work is fabulous (Thank the stars!). HR was 177 and tech's predicting Team Pink. I can't wait to find out. This baby looks so much different than Liam's 12 week NT shot. His head was big and smooth, this one is pointy! I need to go someplace where I can get some good guesses!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/cleveraccident/baby2NT_zps9aa63f19.jpg


----------



## doggylover

Aww Liamsmom that picture is amazing!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

awesome pic liams-mom!! xx


----------



## maybesoon

liams_mom LOVE the pic!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Smanderson

Hey Ladies, 

I had my 12 week scan today and my dates have changed again im now due on 22nd April :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Congrats smanderson!

I have changed due dates as I've seen them, if you check yours out on the front page and let me know if its correct or not :)


----------



## Smanderson

doggylover said:


> Congrats smanderson!
> 
> I have changed due dates as I've seen them, if you check yours out on the front page and let me know if its correct or not :)

Thanks Doggylover, super excited as they moved me back as my 6 week scan so my due date is now 22nd i think you have me under 23rd xx


----------



## doggylover

:dohh: I actually moved it when I first read your message but I must have moved it to the wrong place! Baby brain!! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you for moving mine too doggylover :hugs: xx


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Doggylover, i have had baby brain too this week - its driving me nuts lol :haha:


----------



## doggylover

I have been awful! I almost took a dish out of the oven bare handed earlier!!! 

You're welcome candy :) 

I'm excited to start adding pink and blue beside people's names!!!


----------



## Smanderson

doggylover said:


> I have been awful! I almost took a dish out of the oven bare handed earlier!!!
> 
> You're welcome candy :)
> 
> I'm excited to start adding pink and blue beside people's names!!!

ohh noo thats not good bless you :flower: i totally forgot my notes for the scan and just seem to garble words and generally fail to make any sense LOL i kept asking DH if he was having soup when we went out for a meal last night and i was really after if he was having a starter (i wanted soup haha :haha:)


----------



## TeAmo

Cool scan! I can't wait to find out what we are having. if you want nub guesses go on in-gender.com they are experts at guessing! got me right last time and they've guessed girl this time so we shall see. 

Im resting up on throw sofa now. I've got cramps so hoping its from the internal exam...totally unexpected btw. shock!!

Xx


----------



## TeAmo

Can you pls move me to the 11th hun? x


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo I bet that was a surprise! I didn't realise that they did internal exams at regular appointments! I'm sure that's what the cramping is, although I still get the odd cramp which I think is just me stretching? 

Smanderson my words are ridiculous. And as a teacher I need them to make sense! I spend half my day saying "hold on...that didn't sound right...molor the cap? No no, colour the map!" Etc!


----------



## Smanderson

doggylover said:


> TeAmo I bet that was a surprise! I didn't realise that they did internal exams at regular appointments! I'm sure that's what the cramping is, although I still get the odd cramp which I think is just me stretching?
> 
> Smanderson my words are ridiculous. And as a teacher I need them to make sense! I spend half my day saying "hold on...that didn't sound right...molor the cap? No no, colour the map!" Etc!

Hee hee too funny :rofl: glad to know im not alone :thumbup: im thinking its only going to get worse from here though DOH!! Ohh well at least we have a good excuse :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Moved TeAmo :) 

Ugh if my speech gets worse I'll be useless in the classroom! Well...more useless :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Just noticed you moved mine too, thanks hun! X


----------



## maybesoon

ok ladies..... Since all the crap going on with the oh & all I have a delima.... The next appointment with a scan is Monday afternoon.... The oh was at the appoiment with me in September when we set this appointment. However, he hasn't said a word about it at all since that day and I'm almost certain he has totally forgotten & we are the last thing on his mind. I think he may have put the appointment in his phone but don't know. I'm stuck on the fence about whether to send him an email and text as a reminder if he wants to be there or if I just want to leave it alone as it will be less stressful (I think) for me if he's not there. I just don't know.... Any suggestions/comments???


----------



## nimbec

Just a quicki as i'm trying to get a bat out of our house its in the bllody kitchen STRESSSSSSS!!!! 

Doggylover please can u move me to 2nd april :) thanks

Maybesoon its a tough one i'd be tempted to go alone he has said he wants nothing to do with it.....(((HUGS)))))


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec.... He's not said he doesn't anything to do with the baby. He just hasn't wanted anything to do with talking about it at all.... He did say at the last appointment that he wanted to be at every appointment. But that was before he told me to leave and all hell broke loose. 

Honestly, part of me hopes that if I leave the door open & keep him informed then he will see what he is missing out on & sober up & be the man I fell in love with..... But then part of me is afraid I'm just setting myself up for a HUGE disappointment. 

I just honestly don't know what I'm doing & I'm afraid that I'm going to make a bad choice & ruin any chance (if there is any for the future) of us being a family.


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon, I say tell him he is welcome to come, in the hopes that when he sees baby it becomes more real and he steps it up! But if you want to go alone, no one would blame you after the way he has behaved xx

I have baby brain too! I put margarine in the cupboard and my phone in the fridge the other day lol 

my arm is sore now :( I spoke too soon lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

I'm going to send him a text & an email in hopes that he's able to get one of them and remind him. That way.... If he wants to come he can & if he doesn't well he doesn't. Thank you ladies for your input. I really really appreciate it.


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, you need to do what makes you feel best.

I would be torn...afterall, you were both there to set the appointment. Why should he not remember on his own? Not like he is there to remind you. But then again, I guess men don't think like that :growlmad:

I really hope that he comes around for you! Makes all the changes and turns back into the man you love! All this stress is not fair to you :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Maybe, I would give him the opportunity if it was me, it's up to him if he wants to step up then. Good luck whatever you decide hun :hugs:

As for me, no more bleeding overnight. Hoping this pesky hematoma is clotting up nicely now. Had a listen in the Doppler for reassurance this morning and baby was having a good old swipe at the Doppler lol. It's certainly a lively one :haha:

And I'm 13 weeks today! Wow... it's flying by now!


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon I would definitely give him the opportunity, for two reasons.
1) if he comes and sees baby as a 'real' looking baby he may be booted into action
2) if things stay bad and you do end up going down divorce route, you have the evidence to say "hey I tried to get him involved in baby's life and he wasn't ingested"

Nimbec, moved :) also...a bat?! Did you get it out?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay dan-o so glad the bleeding is slowing down and stopping! 
I got my doppler out last night and everytime I picked up the heartbeat baby ran away! Naughty one I have :) 

yay for 13 weeks!

I cant believe in 3 weeks I have my 16 week appointment! Its beginning to fly by now eeeeeek!!

Hope you all have a good day! My arm looks like a muscle man arm and cant lift it higher than 20 degrees lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Ugh candy the flu jab had my arm really sore for about 4 days so I know how you feel!


----------



## ukgirl23

no doggylover! I thought I was only in for a day or 2 of pain!! My kids keep hitting it :( 

My daughter thinks she is a ninja and keeps popping up out of nowhere scaring me!! haha she's a nutter!


----------



## dan-o

Have you heard they are introducing a flu vaccination for all children age 2 and over in 2014? It's a nasal one tho, so no sore arms lol x


----------



## kristyrich

liams_mom said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well. Had my NT scan today at 13 weeks and baby is measuring perfectly with a heartrate of 148bpm. Was so lovely to see. He/she is such a wriggly worm. Just would not stay still an would keep flipping and rolling so its back was to us. Very cute...
> 
> I'm predicting a team blue for you! That long back of the head to the nice smooth forehead to nose, all boy! I've found that girls are very pointy! Sharp foreheads and sharp chins. The angle of the dangle seems boy too :). I am hoping you're doing we'll either way!Click to expand...

Hi, yes I'm doing well thankyou. :) Hope you are doing well too! I'm thinking a boy also. Ive thought that from the start mainly due to how little ms I had and that was the same with my son. With my girls it was horrible all day nine month sickness, lol. I'm not very good at predicting gender from scans but still think you might be right. :) Not long till we can find out.

I'm a little annoyed with Oh at the moment as I want to share my exciting news with all my friends but can't untill he tells his mother. But he won't!! Everyday I have asked him if I can send the scan pic or if he can ring and tell her ( she lives 7 hrs away) its becoming very irritating. If he doesn't soon I'll just announce anyway. Otherwise the way things are going I will have had the baby before they know. haha


----------



## kristyrich

dan-o love the scan pics!! Very cute!

liams_mom like I said in above post hopeless at gender guessing with scan but going off what you said I think you might be having a girl!! Lovely pic!


----------



## ukgirl23

I didnt know that dan-o, its a good idea though! my kids pick up all the bugs from school and bring them home :( xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> no doggylover! I thought I was only in for a day or 2 of pain!! My kids keep hitting it :(
> 
> My daughter thinks she is a ninja and keeps popping up out of nowhere scaring me!! haha she's a nutter!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I think everyone should get/be offered the flu vaccine. Yeah, it would be expensive, but when you think of the impact on the economy of people who don't get it getting sick and taking time off work, I would say it all evens out!

Kristy, are you close to your MIL? Could you phone and tell her?


----------



## ukgirl23

why wont he tell her Kristy? xx

Doggylover, I agree! the flu is the longest bug I know of, 2 weeks of down time. I honestly hope it's true that my kids can get the flu jab from next year, we get it free on the NHS, it would stop so many people getting sick.


----------



## doggylover

Definitely. I know a lot of people won't get it though. At my Drs surgery they invite 5000 people to get it all on the one day, because they know that less than 1/5 of them will show up. My dad and I were beating the door down to get ours!!!!! Not only do I love a freebie (even if it's an injection!) I have no desire to spend two weeks feeling awful, when I'm only out of the first tri!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thats why some illnesses which were wiped out years ago are coming back. Because parents believe all this conspiracy crap with vaccines and sadly its the same with the flu jab. I personally think if you are entitled to a vaccine you should defo get it. I think we have a flu jab shortage here at the moment so I was lucky to get mine.. xx


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> TeAmo I bet that was a surprise! I didn't realise that they did internal exams at regular appointments! I'm sure that's what the cramping is, although I still get the odd cramp which I think is just me stretching?
> 
> Smanderson my words are ridiculous. And as a teacher I need them to make sense! I spend half my day saying "hold on...that didn't sound right...molor the cap? No no, colour the map!" Etc!

it wasnt a regular appointment. It was an emergency one where the gp asked me to come in to investigate the bleeding i was having hun.

:shrug:

OOOOH Helloooooooooooooooooooo 2nd trimester! x


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Thats why some illnesses which were wiped out years ago are coming back. Because parents believe all this conspiracy crap with vaccines and sadly its the same with the flu jab. I personally think if you are entitled to a vaccine you should defo get it. I think we have a flu jab shortage here at the moment so I was lucky to get mine.. xx

Ha! 1st world problems! When I hear those privileged wealthy pseudo hippies that have the luxury to live they way they do because of their trust fund and try to force their "theories" to everyone I get soooo mad.:growlmad:

We have a large number of immigrants from all over the world and most of them come from countries with NO vaccination and NO health care, carriers of all kinds of old forgotten illnesses we (fortunate ones) in the 1st world think are extinct... I would be incredibly stupid NOT to vaccinate my child when I know that those illnesses are on the rise. :shrug: I had all my vaccines as a child, so did my sis and most of the kids I know with intelligent and responsible parents, all are fine in our health.


Flu jab is VERY important if you come in contact with a crowd, in public transportation, health care, schools, large companies, retail etc. I'm fortunate as I don't come in contact with people everyday, just my family and close friends who are not the kissy kissy kind. I opted out of the jab because doc said I didn't need it. HOWEVER if I were pregnant last year that I was taking pablic transport daily and going to school everyday I 'd definitely have it.


----------



## lily28

maybesoon said:


> ok ladies..... Since all the crap going on with the oh & all I have a delima.... The next appointment with a scan is Monday afternoon.... The oh was at the appoiment with me in September when we set this appointment. However, he hasn't said a word about it at all since that day and I'm almost certain he has totally forgotten & we are the last thing on his mind. I think he may have put the appointment in his phone but don't know. I'm stuck on the fence about whether to send him an email and text as a reminder if he wants to be there or if I just want to leave it alone as it will be less stressful (I think) for me if he's not there. I just don't know.... Any suggestions/comments???

Text him, his a big pain but it is still his child and he has the right to be there, if he is really concerned about the baby.:winkwink:


----------



## lily28

dan-o said:


> Back from my NT scan!!
> 
> Baby was being a right little monkey, the songrapher had a terrible time trying to measure the nuchal fold! Our pics aren't great as a result, as she was really struggling to get a profile! She felt sorry for us and gave us two pics for the price of one though as they were so poor lol :dohh: :haha: Baby has its hand in it's mouth on the first one. NT measurement looked small from what she managed to measure, approx 1.4mm.
> 
> One thing was got a very clear view of was the potty area, the sonographer said she would be very surpised if this isn't another boy, but to wait until the next scan to have a better look!
> 
> The internal bleed was also very clear to see on this scan, it actually seems to have got smaller, but a little thicker, so it's not threatening so much of the sac (it covered 50% last time and only 30% this time)
> They said to expect brown blood from now on, but any more red flow and I have to go back for a check up. Fingers crossed!
> 
> My EDD has also changed yet again (this is the final one!) I'm now due on the 18th.. officially lol :p

Baby looks perfect!!! 
Yay on the good progress of the bleeding! I hope it stops soon entirely and the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly!

Now we have the same EDD!:happydance:



ukgirl23 said:


> forgot to ask... Did everyone find out their NT test results on the day of their scan?? We were told that we have to wait 3 days if it's bad news and a week if everything is okay... so if we don't hear before the weekend everything should be fine, but it seems like everyone else got their results on the day :/

The doc that did the NT told me the measurement on the spot (normal), as well as nose bone and other organs if they measure within normal, more or less everything is fine with the scan, tomorrow I will get my blood results and overall formal "diagnosis" in paper. Takes a week for the blood results to come out here. IDK why.



liams_mom said:


> Ok ladies, here is my actual NT scan. The baby's measurements are obviously fine, blood work is fabulous (Thank the stars!). HR was 177 and tech's predicting Team Pink. I can't wait to find out. This baby looks so much different than Liam's 12 week NT shot. His head was big and smooth, this one is pointy! I need to go someplace where I can get some good guesses!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/cleveraccident/baby2NT_zps9aa63f19.jpg

Soo cute!:thumbup: 
Oh dear I forgot to ask the heart rate! it will probably be in the paper tomorrow...

I told my tutor about the LO today, she was very happy for me~!:happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey all i thought i was on this one :( but im not lol 

Was getting bit bored surfing through second tri threads so i thought i'd check out groups and discusions 

I'm due on the 7th of April and already in second trimester. I am on the other Aprils thread and another April group. Hope you guys dont mind me jumping in here last minute lol


Also got to hear my baby heartbeat on tuesday there. Best sound ive ever heard :cloud9:


----------



## soph77

Hey doggy, can you change me to the 18th and add a little PINK next to my name :cloud9:


----------



## TeAmo

I still havent had my nuchal result. I called for it but apparantly it comes in a letter now. I can only assume its low risk as its been two weeks. 

Is anyone else struggling to give up coffee? i dont think im gonna be able to cope. Just have one a day! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

TeAmo said:


> I still havent had my nuchal result. I called for it but apparantly it comes in a letter now. I can only assume its low risk as its been two weeks.
> 
> Is anyone else struggling to give up coffee? i dont think im gonna be able to cope. Just have one a day! xx

I used to drink alot of coffee but since falling pregnant your lucky if ive touch 2 cups through out. This week ive started drinking tea and i never drink tea but it seems to help alot lol x


----------



## TeAmo

yeah im drinking tea too! i am currently sipping a naughty coffee...oops


----------



## nimbec

Hi all i'll catch up properly later still dealing with the bat in kitchen situation!! 

maybesoon sorry i misunderstood!!! in that case def give him the option at least then you cannot be accused of anything if in future things turn difficult etc (((hugs))) enjoy the scan.

welcome back cherry bump!


----------



## doggylover

Cherrybump said:


> Hey all i thought i was on this one :( but im not lol
> 
> Was getting bit bored surfing through second tri threads so i thought i'd check out groups and discusions
> 
> I'm due on the 7th of April and already in second trimester. I am on the other Aprils thread and another April group. Hope you guys dont mind me jumping in here last minute lol
> 
> 
> Also got to hear my baby heartbeat on tuesday there. Best sound ive ever heard :cloud9:

Hey Cherry welcome (back!) Never to late to join in! I will get your due date up asap!



soph77 said:


> Hey doggy, can you change me to the 18th and add a little PINK next to my name :cloud9:

I certainly will! Congrats again on your little lady!!!


----------



## doggylover

Grr my blood pressure at my midwife's appointment next week will be through the roof. Just had a class of 23 turn up (12/13 year olds) 17 of them without homework done. I could have MURDERED them.

Breathe....

Sitting here doing some pelvic floor!


----------



## soph77

Sparkle Princess :) 
Well, as sure as the sonographer could be at this early point, but she did seem totally sure. She said she would tell us if she had any doubt. So, until the 20 week scan, if we buy anything we'll just keep the receipts just in case ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121009_1_36.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## soph77

doggylover said:


> Grr my blood pressure at my midwife's appointment next week will be through the roof. Just had a class of 23 turn up (12/13 year olds) 17 of them without homework done. I could have MURDERED them.
> 
> Breathe....
> 
> Sitting here doing some pelvic floor!

Oh hun, I totally understand your frustrations! I've just started picking up casual relief teaching while Theo is still a baby and will continue with this until this next one is born. It's fantastic - good money, no planning, no marking, no responsibility! Behaviour can be a problem, but I just go in there like a bitch and lay down the law!!! As long as I am tougher than they are, we get along fine! I usually crack a smile by lunch time ;) I think I will have to return to full time teaching in 2014. I'll do some more relief next year once this one is about 6 months old.


----------



## doggylover

Soph, just realised that you currently have a house full of boys, so your sparkle princess will be the absolute star of the show I'm sure!

There is the possibility that my job will end in August, and so I will have to start doing some relief teaching in September as I wouldn't be getting any more maternity. Praying I'm kept on for another year though, but all depends on someone else. Honestly, I could have throttled those brats.


----------



## dan-o

Congrats soph! Our sonographer was pretty sure about the gender too, it was the only area we got a really good view of lol (baby being a rascal!) ours looks like a boy!
We have the same due date too! Your babys profile is so clear! Super cute!


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec I had to chuckle about your bat in the kitchen causing chaos, sorry, feel bad now lol :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Soph and Dan-o, so excited and jealous that you both know the gender! :thumbup:

3 1/2 more weeks before I find out.

Funny thing is, my doc told me that she thought she was having a boy from her 13 1/2 week scan. Her and the other doc, as well as the US tech, all thought it was a boy... few weeks later the amnio results came back :GIRL! lol. So she told me that she refuses to make any guesses this early :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Yeah I reckon it's still a bit ambiguous at this stage, but great to have a sneak preview lol :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol just putting my feet up and resting this week since im off. trying to stay out the kitchen or ill just go munching lol


----------



## Steph82

Hi Ladies,

Any of you considering co sleeping? I'm new to all this but figure while breastfeeding, it would be easier to have the LO right there...

Found this and cusious what you guys think

https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-First-Years-Close-and-Secure-Baby-Sleeper/3205748


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats on the scans & I'm totally jealous of you ladies who know the gender!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed there is a miracle on Monday & I get to see the gender!!!! I'll only be 12w3d so most likely not, but I can always hope....

I sent oh a text & email yesterday since I don't know if his cell has been turned back on or not & I know he can check his email at work (if he's going). I haven't heard back from him yet.

A HUGE turn of events yesterday. The SIL called me. I really have only met his family a couple of times & only for a brief moment as he isn't on speaking terms with them. He had me believing they wanted nothing to do with me or the baby. Well apparently that is not the case at all. I spoke with her for about 30 minutes. I'm sure she most likely thinks I'm a basket case as I coudn't stop crying. They are wanting to get to know me & made it clear that if I need anything they will be there for me. She didn't seem a bit surprised over anything I told her & said they would stand behind me in my decision to keep the baby from him unless he sobers up. I am now going to lunch on Friday with his sister & mother..... EEEKKK!!! I'm really pretty nervous. But it's a good thing. And if he doesn't answer my text or email regarding the appointment on Monday his sister is going to go. I let her know that it means the world to me that they are wanting to be a part of our baby's life & my issues aren't with them at all. 

Hopefully this will be a good turn of events.


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon that is great news! Lovely that your LO will be able to know oh's family, even if he is a total asshole. And so lovely that SIL made the first move, I'm sure that was difficult. Can't wait to hear how the lunch goes.

In terms of finding out gender, one of the main reasons I won't is because I know of two people in the last 2 years who have been told the wrong thing at their 20 week scan. My brother and SIL didn't want to find out the gender, but my brother is a doctor and after the 20 week scan asked the sonographer "It's a girl isn't it?" The sonographer announced that it was...
Jacob is very much a boy!

And another instance of saying girl and getting a boy in a family friend. Luckily my SIL didn't know so hadn't bought anything girly, but the family friend went out and bought PINK everything, and then had a boy!!!!! Nightmare!

I know these are the rarities, but 2 cases out of only 5 people I know who have found out gender is too high for me!!! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

steph82, I co-slept with both my kids and that is a very useful thing to have when they start rolling but it can also be annoying having to lift baby in and out of it before and after feeds. xx

Me and OH just had a MASSSSIVE fight over dirty dishes lol... 

sounds great maybesoon!! Hope it all goes well! xx

doggylover - they got both mine right but I prefer to wait for the 20 week scan where the odds are something like 90% accurate, rather than at 13 weeks, 75% and 15 weeks 80%. I always buy unisex clothing and bedding with the gender sought out stuff just in case. I know a few who got it wrong too lol xx


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies had my nt scan today all is good so far till I get results but mw said it looked normal! Baby is happy and bouncing around! I'm measuring 12+2 so due date has changed to 23 rs April! She said she shouldn't really say but she thinks it may be a boy! And I agree! What do you ladies reckon?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover I completely understand your reasoning behind not wanting to know the gender. I have heard of people that has happened to, lucky for me it hasn't happened to anyone I know personally.

Even if we are told one way or the other I won't be buying gender specific stuff at this point. I like to keep to the neutrals..... 

No offense to anyone, but I can't stand infant girls dressed from head to toe in nothing but PINK.... Those huge pink bows on their tiny little heads drive me insane!!!! It's a personal opinion!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

maybesoon: Such good news your SIL got in touch with you and that side of the family are supporting you to. Hope lunch goes well to.

I so wanna know that sex of my baby as much as i think its a boy and keep calling it a he lol would be nice just to know for sure. I dont know anyone who was been told wrong sex before so im hoping i wont be the first either lol. 

Just have to wait for this letter with a scan date on it. 

Is it crazy that i wanna go for a walk in this rain right now :| lol


----------



## SweetAngel84

Thank you ladies for the well wishes!

Maybesoon- Sorry for things turning out the way they have with your hubby...but I am happy to hear that his family is supporting you and your decision to have the baby. That's a great support system and hopefully he opens his eyes. 

To all you ladies posting your scan pics.. gorgeous babies!! :D Can't wait for my next scan. Hopefully we find out what we're having.... hoping for TEAM BLUE!..hehe


----------



## doggylover

Maybe soon I'm the same about pink pink pink. I don't understand why everything for girls HAS to be pink! I hated pink as a child, I think I was being rebellious :haha: and I'm worried if baby is a girl (which I think she is!) ill struggle to find things I like for her to wear for a while!!

Kealz congrats on a great scan and a good pic!! And hopefully your little BOY will be confirmed at next scan! Exciting! Ill get your due date changed as well!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover I'm the same way. I hated pink as a child, hate it even more now that I'm older. My niece is covered head to toe in pink constantly. My mom & I make it a point to buy her anything but pink no matter what we get her!!! hehehe. Before the oh & I split up we got into a fight because we were out shopping with my mom one day & she made a comment about never buying anything pink if we had a girl. It pissed him off so badly when we got home he brought it up and stated that if he wanted to dress her in pink he would. I corrected him & told him all she said was "SHE" wouldn't ever buy pink not that "YOU" weren't allowed. I also reminded him that we had had the "PINK" discussion a million times before we got married & while we were TTC. Did he think my thoughts & feelings on it would just change because I was now pregnant?!?!?!? 

Anyway, I'm still holding out for TEAM BLUE!!! But I too have a feeling I'll be delivering team PINK.... In which case I'm sending my doctor into the nursery to find "MY BOY"!!!! lol


----------



## doggylover

Do you still have nurseries in America? Whe they put all the babies in together? We don't have that here anymore.

Your oh is such a delight sometimes isn't he?! :haha: you never know we could both end up with little girls who are obsessed with pink!!


----------



## maybesoon

lmao!!! yes we still have nurseries here. But they encourage the moms to keep the baby in the room with them as much as possible now days, which I really like. 

Yeah. That's what I keep telling my Mom... Since I'm such a tomboy and grew up in the country with animals and well it seems that the oh just loves his little princess, I'm going to end up with a little princess how is obsessed with pink & who will refuse to get her hands dirty.... oh the joys!!!!

And yes the oh totally became an arse after we got the BFP! I swear aliens swooped down & gave him a personality transplant. I'm not even kidding about that at all. I'm sure people have read my posts & think I am insane because I "claim" not to have seen any of this coming..... Well he honestly changed over night....


----------



## maybesoon

So I go to the doctor on Monday afternoon when I will be 12w3d. My doctor is the one that actually does the ultrasounds herself. And she is amazing.... What do you ladies think the odds are that she will be able to tell me what we are having???


----------



## kealz194

I have to admit, I am very anti pink! I don't own one item of pink clothing! Plus it doesn't suit my skin tone lol! But Paige is very much a little Girly girl! Loves pink and dressing up! Although her wardrobe is varied as I loooove green and yellow on her they so suit her, she has lots of pink to, but I work her outfits so they are varied! I make sure she is not pink head to toe! And head bows....... Lol they don't stay on and are so pointless! My sil came over for dinner once and her lo is 2 yrs old lol an he got covered in his dinner and forgot his pjs so I lent her some of Paige's as I had some my mum bought that were huge..... Safe to say she was not impressed with the pink lol so tried to get me back once when the same happened to me! Lol blue looked great on her ha! Lol x


----------



## doggylover

Lol Kealz! It's nice that your LO has a mix of stuff to keep your (and her) options open if she feels like a pink day! I also hate those head bow things. Especially when the baby HAS NO HAIR! 

Maybesoon, ask the dr for gender, she might give you a guess!!!! And maybe with oh he started to change because he was no longer your focus? And you had less time for his crap? I dunno...did you ask him to go to the scan with you?


----------



## kealz194

Lol well sadly my lo still has no hair hehe! I was the same till I was 18 months then in came the long curls! If she wasn't so pretty and feminine you would think she is a little boy lol! Bless her but she doesn't like things on her head never has! Even hats! Lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

Aww hair or not I bet she's adorable! It always seems funny to me that little girls' hair seems to take longer to grow thick than boys' hair!


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... I hate seeing those babies that have the bows on that are so tight they are cutting into the poor baby's heads.... UGH! I can't stand headbands so I don't expect an infant to like them either!!!

doggylover.... I think once we actually go the BFP he realized the $250 a week he was spending on beer was about to become an issue as we now had much more important things to purchase.... And I did send him a text and an email yesterday afternoon as just a reminder, but I haven't received a response back. I know he can check his email at work (that's if he has been going). As of last week his internet at home had been shut off for not paying the bill and his cell was to be shut off in just a few days. I haven't heard from him since Monday evening so his cell may be shut off now also..... I don't know... But how the heck am I going to be able to let him know when I go into labor if he won't pay his stinking bills?!?!?!?


----------



## doggylover

Smoke signals?! They're free right?! :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Guess I could always send him a letter through the US Postal Service!!! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

In norway we had a nursery, I woke up and DS was gone I started freaking out but they had taken him so I could get some extra sleep after labour lol... They had a canteen, tv room, on site parenting classes and a hair dressers we could stay for 3 days.. here in uk they just kick you out after 3 hours!! 

I dont think you should deprive your kid of a colour lol, my daughter loves pink and purple, I buy her it because that is her preference. I'm not going to discourage my child from liking a colour  She also loves nicki minaj, I hate nicki minaj


----------



## doggylover

I wouldn't ever discourage my child - what they like is t heir choice, but a new baby won't know pink from poop colour!! If my child chooses pink, I'm all for it, but I will steer clear of it in my early choices!


----------



## maybesoon

You took the words right out of my mouth doggylover. 

If my kiddo decides later that she likes pink, she will be allowed to wear it. I have NO problem with that. 

colors to me is just like sports teams. I can't stand for people to dress their babies & toddlers in the team of their choice & tell them constantly that's "their" team. I will make sure my kiddo has a variety. I have a friend that has already gotten him/her a University of Texas sippy cup that say's "Longhorn in training".... It's really funny because my whole family on my Dad's side all have gone to A&M University.... So my parents & I got a laugh out of it & made sure the family knew they were too late on brainwashing my little one to one school or the other.....


----------



## ukgirl23

I think little girls are super cute in those bows, sure make sure their not tight, they are usually elastic, my DD didnt have hair until she was 2 so I loved putting those head bands on her instead. we put DS in man u shirts as a baby or england shirts when he gets older if he changes his team thats fine, its just clothes it barely matters really its personal preference of the parents, we have a range of colours for ds too. Girls are cute to dress up in dresses and stuff I think anyway lol.


----------



## kristyrich

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> no doggylover! I thought I was only in for a day or 2 of pain!! My kids keep hitting it :(
> 
> My daughter thinks she is a ninja and keeps popping up out of nowhere scaring me!! haha she's a nutter!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I think everyone should get/be offered the flu vaccine. Yeah, it would be expensive, but when you think of the impact on the economy of people who don't get it getting sick and taking time off work, I would say it all evens out!
> 
> Kristy, are you close to your MIL? Could you phone and tell her?Click to expand...

I am very close to her but I wanted to let him tell the news. Its ok, we agreed that I could text her my scan pic this afternoon and then he will call her. So I'm very excited! Today is the day I can announce my special news to the whole world, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## kristyrich

ukgirl23 said:


> why wont he tell her Kristy? xx
> 
> Doggylover, I agree! the flu is the longest bug I know of, 2 weeks of down time. I honestly hope it's true that my kids can get the flu jab from next year, we get it free on the NHS, it would stop so many people getting sick.

Im not 100% sure why. He has terrible communication skills. You can never get anything out of him. But I guess that's a lot of males, lol. I think he just wanted to wait as with the other 3 we told them almost immediately. I can't get a straight answer out of him. It kind of makes me worry that maybe he isn't excited? :( He did say something the other day that confused me and that is that he thinks he has had no say or input during the pregnancy so far. I really dont get that though. Maybe he feels like he hasn't got much control so at least wanted to make the decision as to when to tell people. Either way we decided to tell her today and then I can tell everyone!! xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Grr my blood pressure at my midwife's appointment next week will be through the roof. Just had a class of 23 turn up (12/13 year olds) 17 of them without homework done. I could have MURDERED them.
> 
> Breathe....
> 
> Sitting here doing some pelvic floor!

I understand your frustration!

I've been AWHOL for the last week or so with Canadian Thanksgiving and being sick still, and trying to get caught up with teaching stuff.

My students had a mid-term last week and I finally finished marking them yesterday. I have 32 students... and out of 32, 9 of them FAILED! That's almost 1/3 of my students! And it wasn't even a hard midterm. I couldn't believe it. These guys need to get serious and pull their socks up. They're in university now and they need to be accountable for their own learning. If they don't get something, they need to ask questions. ARRGGGGHHHH! :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon said:


> doggylover I completely understand your reasoning behind not wanting to know the gender. I have heard of people that has happened to, lucky for me it hasn't happened to anyone I know personally.
> 
> Even if we are told one way or the other I won't be buying gender specific stuff at this point. I like to keep to the neutrals.....
> 
> No offense to anyone, but I can't stand infant girls dressed from head to toe in nothing but PINK.... Those huge pink bows on their tiny little heads drive me insane!!!! It's a personal opinion!!!

I feel exactly the same way maybesoon!! I HATE the colour pink in general, and it drives me crazy when little girls are decked out in it right down to the last little bit. I work in a daycare during the summer and we couldn't ever have colour-themed days because the girls were all wearing pink everyday anyway!

I want to find out the gender, but I won't be telling anyone else. That way I can be sure to avoid getting *Everthing* in either blue or pink. I like gender nuetral clothing, with little hints of pink of blue.


----------



## maybesoon

Me too readytomum... I love the little girls rompers that are greens & yellows with just a little pink. But I also won't be dressing my kiddo if a boy in all blue either although blue is my very favorite color....


----------



## TeAmo

Ahhhhhhhh totally just felt bubs!!! I remember that feeling like yesterday Xx


----------



## Mommabrown

TeAmo said:


> *Mommabrown*- dont say unfortunately! I love it! Is it your first baby? its a similar size to mine apart from I just look fat. pmsl. I will put my bump up in a min.
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> xx

No this is baby #4 that has made it this far. Looks like this one is hanging in there.


----------



## TeAmo

Yes hun, that ones doing well! fab bump xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! Well I love pink BUT I certainly wouldn't be dressing my little girl all in pink or boy in blue I'm a definate fan of unisex colours!! 

Well I've had a miserable start to the day been feeling sick & puking again for a few days just had Midwiffe over (was sick while she was here-oops!) I've got a temperature and protein in urine so try have ordered antibiotics and if I'm no better on Sunday I have to go into hospital :( :( also she listened to bubs omg I panicked it took ages to find him/her they where hiding!! Phew!!!! 

Well off to bed for me now & try to keep drinking (water that is not booze lol!!) 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## TeAmo

hope you're feeling better soon hun xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Morning Ladies! Takes alot of reading to catch up. 

Teamo beautiful picture!! I love it! 

I didn't do baby bath with youngest DS we just stuck him in the sink while he was little and splashed away. The older he got when he was able to sit up we bought the little chair that sticks in the tub. 


I wish i could get a scan to see what baby is at 15 weeks. They are making me wait till 22 weeks! UGH:hissy: 

I love the bows and dresses and ruffles colors don't have to be pink i like yellows and blues and all kinds of colors...DD's dad refused to let me dress her up all girly and she is still very tom boy.


Anyone kinda think they know what they are having yet? I think :blue: Dh and everyone else in our families think :pink: :dohh:. 


Afm, well i have started getting MS again...not sure if it is normal or not but it hit me hard yesterday morning. I put in my 2 weeks notice at work and Nov.1st will be my last day and i am thrilled :happydance:! We put up the baby's crib, I know it is early but i want my oldest three to get used to the idea. Youngest DS is starting to kinda acting up the last few weeks. I don't know if it's he is trying to see how far he can push me or if he jealous of all the baby talk. Anyways maybe i can keep up better now! :flower:


----------



## TeAmo

Well, I think this could be a girl because of nub theory. However, I really am not fussed either way. I think also because we already have a name for a boy, I am only concentrating on girls names. xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> I wish i could get a scan to see what baby is at 15 weeks. They are making me wait till 22 weeks! UGH:hissy:
> 
> Anyone kinda think they know what they are having yet? I think :blue: Dh and everyone else in our families think :pink: :dohh:.

I wish I could find out sooner too!! I have to wait til Dec 3rd, which will put me just shy of 20 weeks! And since my dating scan was at 6weeks, that's such a loooong time away. :dohh:

I think we might be having team :blue: although I really have no reasoning to justify that guess except BD timing! Chinese gender test said boy as well, but that thing is wrong more often than it is right... so who knows?! 

We have names picked out for a boy or girl, so we're ready either way, and in truth we don't really care if it's a boy or a girl. Although I'm pretty sure DH is leaning towards wanting a little girl.


----------



## maybesoon

oh NO nimbec! Hope you get to feeling better.... Get plenty of rest & keep us updated as you can. You are in my thoughts....

As for gender.... I have no clue. I want a boy so I figure just my luck I'll have a little princess!!! lol.... But I'm happy either way.

AFM Today is the big day of lunch with the oh's family..... I'm so nervous. I know I shouldn't be. I'm sure everything is going to be fine, afterall they are the ones that reached out to me. I'm just afraid I will mess it up for my little bean & they will hate me. Not to mention I'm afraid I will just break down crying & not be able to stop through the entire lunch. Seems these days I just spontaniously combust with tears. I would like to think it's pregnancy hormones, but I really think I would probably be this way even if I wasn't pregnant....

Still no word from the oh as to whether he got my messages reminding him of the appointment or not. So I still have NO idea if he will show up or not.... 

Hope you ladies have a great day! Take care!


----------



## Mommabrown

We have a boy name too. So we are also concentrating on only girl names. With youngest Ds it was the complete opposite. 

Ready to mum we havent had one since 5 weeks 5days. We had one at 10weeks for bleeding but wasn't allowed to see anything or get a picture. I don't care either way as long as we get our little bundle!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks maybesoon & teamo!

Maybesoon best if luck I'm sure they will be very welcoming!!! Thinking of you and hoping it goes better than you could ever wish for!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hope you feel better soon nimbec xxxx


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> Hi all! Well I love pink BUT I certainly wouldn't be dressing my little girl all in pink or boy in blue I'm a definate fan of unisex colours!!
> 
> Well I've had a miserable start to the day been feeling sick & puking again for a few days just had Midwiffe over (was sick while she was here-oops!) I've got a temperature and protein in urine so try have ordered antibiotics and if I'm no better on Sunday I have to go into hospital :( :( also she listened to bubs omg I panicked it took ages to find him/her they where hiding!! Phew!!!!
> 
> Well off to bed for me now & try to keep drinking (water that is not booze lol!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Oh hun, I hope you feel better really soon!
Stay in bed and drink a lot of fluids, I will be thinking about you :hugs:


I had a super long day today, I went to pick up my NT, HCG and Papp A results then had to go to the other side of the city for some paper work (not for me:nope:) and then back, grocery shopping etc. I'm up and running around like crazy since 6 am!!!:sleep: Super tired. I just want to have a shower, curl up in the couch and watch a movie....


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> I understand your frustration!
> 
> I've been AWHOL for the last week or so with Canadian Thanksgiving and being sick still, and trying to get caught up with teaching stuff.
> 
> My students had a mid-term last week and I finally finished marking them yesterday. I have 32 students... and out of 32, 9 of them FAILED! That's almost 1/3 of my students! And it wasn't even a hard midterm. I couldn't believe it. These guys need to get serious and pull their socks up. They're in university now and they need *to be accountable for their own learning*. If they don't get something, they need to ask questions. ARRGGGGHHHH! :dohh:

I totally agree! My most immature, lazy students are the kids in my GCSE class (for any non-UK GCSEs are a set of exams you sit at 16 and without a C grade or above you fail. They are the most basic qualification you get in schools here, but without them you are pretty much screwed lol) they don't understand that I am not there to spoon feed them, and they need to be responsible.



TeAmo said:


> Ahhhhhhhh totally just felt bubs!!! I remember that feeling like yesterday Xx

That is so exciting!!!!!!! Wonderful news!

Afm, I'm stretching today! Sore all day, but not too bad, if that makes sense?! Also, the cat is well and truly out of the proverbial bag in terms of people knowing. I wanted to keep quiet until midwife appointment next week, and since last night my uncles and aunts, all my university friends and all my dh's friends from his hometown have found out!!! There are now 4 people who don't know....4 of my closest friends!! In less than 24 hours we've "gone viral" so to speak, but asked everyone not to mention on FB until I get a chance to speak with these girls. Insanity.

Blame my mother. That woman would be useless under torture...


----------



## maybesoon

bahaha doggylover.... Your mom sounds like mine! Mine didn't keep it a secret for 30 seconds.... Gotta love how excited they are for us though!!!


----------



## doggylover

Once I told my grandma she was an unstoppable machine! I didn't ask her not to say anything and I know it's just because she's excited, but I just didn't expect it to happen so suddenly lol!


----------



## Bjs2005

Oh wow a lot has gone on since I left for my conference/vacation last week! Took me forever to catch up! Glad to read everyone's stories, though! I love looking at all the gorgeous scan pics and bumps! Congrats to everyone on them. :happydance: I think I might have somewhat of a bump, but only one that I can tell when I lift my shirt and look close. No one else notices yet. I know it will come, but I keep wondering when it will! I want to be able to show something for all the work my body is putting in! lol. Of course I know I will be regretting saying I want to show when I am as big as a balloon near the end!

I have my 16 week appt next week. I don't think I am scheduled for an U/S unless the dr can't find the hb with the doppler. :( I am trying to think if there is anything I can do to make him pull out the U/S machine. :-k ?? ha ha. I am getting anxious to find out what we are having and if we could just get a sneak peak next week I bet we would have a good idea!

My conference and vacation went well. I had a good time spending time with family and seeing the sights around the area. One bad thing is I caught a cold bug while I was over there and had a sore throat and the sniffles, which has now transitioned into a cough. I think it is subsiding now, though...fingers crossed! 

I think I am completely over MS now (knock on wood). I haven't felt sick for about a week and a half now! Sorry to those still suffering...hopefully it will come to an end soon and you can enjoy the second tri!


----------



## maybesoon

lol doggylover.... My mom was on the computer at 6am the morning after looking at cribs..... But I knew the second I told my mom it was going to spread like wildfire!!! I so love that woman.


----------



## doggylover

Lol Maybesoon, is this the first grandchild? It's not for us, I have a nephew, but I'm the first girl to get pregnant, as my sister pretty much refuses :haha: so I think my mum enjoys it being her news to share and having me to fuss over!

Bjs sorry to hear you have been feeling awful. Hopefully a good rest at the weekend will see the back of your cough and symptoms :) also glad you had a nice time away. I have my 15/16 midwife appointment next week as well, and I don't even know if she'll use a Doppler. I hope so, and I am definitely asking as some ladies have said that their midwife only does it when asked.


----------



## ukgirl23

Well my day has been a very unproductive one.. I had loads of cramping over the last 2 nights and today bump looks huuuuge. so must have popped. it looks funny when I walk. loads of hot flashes I done the school run in a vest and hooded top i was still hot lol. After a massive pastry stuffed with bacon and cheese binge I fell sleep for 3 hours only woke up for the school run then raided the fridge


----------



## maybesoon

Doggylover.... I'm actually the last kid on both sides of my family to have a baby!!! My brother has 2 but they live over 8 hours away so we don't see them often. However, the whole family has been aware my entire life how badly I've wanted children of my own. So I think they are just really excited that it has finally happened, even though the situation has become what it has.


----------



## doggylover

At least you have lots of niece and nephew experience then!! 

I'm hoping my friends think the same way as your family. One of our group recently announced she is (6weeks) pregnant and they were pretty scathing. I think that's one reason I was so reluctant to tell them. But they know about my mc and I've made it very clear to them that we have been waiting for this for a long time (since we first started dating!) so I'm hoping they feel the same way as your family about it!!

So that's me outed. Everyone I am close to officially knows I am pregnant!


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec I hope you feel better soon hun, sounds horrid! :hugs:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Lol Maybesoon, is this the first grandchild? It's not for us, I have a nephew, but I'm the first girl to get pregnant, as my sister pretty much refuses :haha: so I think my mum enjoys it being her news to share and having me to fuss over!


I'm the same boat doggylover! This will be my parents first grandchild and for a while they thought it would be their only shot at grandchildren (my sister is a lesbian, and used to be VERY anti-children, although her and her fiancee have decided that they do want to try for children now, which is a relief! It's not all on me to create the grandkids now! lol) 

So my parents are pretty excited too. My mom has been knitting up a storm ever since she found out we were even trying. :haha: She let the beans spill to one of her gf's, although she swears she didn't actually tell her. But she was moaning about a super cute baby outfit that she wanted to buy and resisted....and her friend was like, Ooh Ok. I getcha. lol I feel like that's a pretty big giveaway. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Haha well my mum insists it was my granny who told my uncle- he told me it was my mum! They aren't as sneaky as they think sometimes! 

I have my SILs mother knitting for me lol! And my own mil but my mum is useless at that (we aren't a crafty family) so she's all about the buying!

So I thought my secret way being well kept from my friends. Everyone I told today said "yeah I thought you were from those pictures. Even my mum/dad/sister asked if you we're!" :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

Lol... My dad's side are the crafty ones & make quilts & afghans constantly.... I inherited none of that gene :(

My cousin has already made me an afghan & is working on the quilt now.

The meeting with the to be ex inlaws went well & ended lasting 5 1/2 hours. They seem really sweet & as if they genuinely want to be there for me & a part of our lives. I learned so much tonight about the oh that my head is still spinning & I'm not sure how long it will take to absorb & process it all. Pretty much his family says he's a womanizer & drunk. He puts on a great show to win a girl, uses her for her money for as long as he can, then ends it when the money runs out or things aren't going perfectly for him..... Explained a lot to me & why the sudden snap when I got pregnant. So I'm heartbroken that my life has been a complete lie with him & the little hope I had of him coming around is completely gone. But his family promised to be there for me & want to see me again in a couple of weeks. They honestly seem concerned about me & Lo. At least I know my baby will have them...


----------



## dan-o

So pleased it went well Maybesoon hun, they sound great! At least you will be getting some support, if your ex doesn't pull his socks up! Still hoping the penny will drop with him and he will suddenly grow up tho! Xx


----------



## doggylover

So glad it went well Maybesoon :) 

I am wondering a little why if this is a pattern they never objected when you guys got married etc? I know probably you wouldn't have listened as he would have said "oh they are trying to make life difficult for me, they hate me" etc. but you'd think they would have tried to prevent it from going that far?


----------



## lily28

As my sis is a lot younger, this is the first baby in my immediate family. For dh's family it is the 4rth as his sis has 3 children already.


----------



## Cherrybump

maybesoon glad everything went well and you have there support. xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Just a quicki from me this morning still feeling like crap abd I must be rattling the amount of pills they have me on - poor bubs! 

Great news maybesoon I'm so pleased it went well for you and it sounds like they will be a great support network!! :) 

Mine is the first child as I'm an only child!! My step sisters (married in not blood) have both had 2 each but that's not quite the same! 

Doggylover my mum was itching to tell people lol it's nice they are so excited :) 

Thankyou for all the well wishes x


----------



## maybesoon

Nimbec is sure hope you feel better really soon. I hate you are feeling so poorly. 

Doggylover they apparently didn't know what to think since they hadn't met me at the time & they have been through so much with him. Apparently although my family had all met him & approved but he had told me a lot of lies about his family & I thought the worst of them. He had told me he called them & told them we were getting married, called them when we got married & called them about the pregnancy & they weren't interested. Well his mom brought the emails with her. He emailed her about each situation & he was pretty rude in each email to her. It was awful to read them.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Now I was wondering, have any of you ladies had that "I don't feel pregnant feeling"? I know I've felt that way the last few days. I always read how some women feels all this fluttering and are showing there little bumps. I feel and see none of that. Has me a bit concerned. I mean I don't have cramping or bleeding but just don't know what to think/feel. My next scan is on thurs. I hope I don't drive myself nuts til then!


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> Nimbec is sure hope you feel better really soon. I hate you are feeling so poorly.
> 
> Doggylover they apparently didn't know what to think since they hadn't met me at the time & they have been through so much with him. Apparently although my family had all met him & approved but he had told me a lot of lies about his family & I thought the worst of them. He had told me he called them & told them we were getting married, called them when we got married & called them about the pregnancy & they weren't interested. Well his mom brought the emails with her. He emailed her about each situation & he was pretty rude in each email to her. It was awful to read them.

That is awful, he is clearly very sly and sneaky. But I'm glad you are getting to hear the real side of things, even though the timing sucks. 




SweetAngel84 said:


> Now I was wondering, have any of you ladies had that "I don't feel pregnant feeling"? I know I've felt that way the last few days. I always read how some women feels all this fluttering and are showing there little bumps. I feel and see none of that. Has me a bit concerned. I mean I don't have cramping or bleeding but just don't know what to think/feel. My next scan is on thurs. I hope I don't drive myself nuts til then!

Hey, I had this feeling a few weeks ago as well. I had a major panic because I just didn't feel pregnant at all, and didn't know what to do. I also had no cramos etc, but just felt that something was wrong. It passed, and my bump is growing, so I am a little more settled now. It's horrible, but it will pass, and Thursday isn't so far away (hopefully!)

Afm, bought some maternity wear today! I almost had a meltdown in primark (so I would fit in there perfectly lol!) as I couldn't find any cheap tops that were more than a size 6, but came away from H&M with some jeans (a little tight around the butt maybe!) a top I LOVE, and another top which I can wear to work. I also got some nursing bras and omg. The comfort level is unreal!!!! My mum is taking me again next weekend as I'm a useless shopper, and my sis is coming to. I told my mum she can take me to the expensive places and she can pay :haha: but yeah, my jeans and new fave top actually enhance my bump and I look sooo pregnant :mrgreen: I LOVE it!! I love my growing bump!!


----------



## Mommabrown

:dishes::laundry::shower: is all i can get the energy up to do today! I'm popped and ready for a nap! 

Awh doglover that is sweet to get a little girl time in and get some cute clothes! ! I love seeing other pregnant bumps but hate people staring at me! 

Maybesoon at least you have a bit of understanding now why all the sudden he flipped like he did. Sounds good that his parents want to still help out too! Glad that they could give you insight to his douche bag ways.


----------



## doggylover

Morning all :)

Hope everyone is having a great, relaxing, weekend!


----------



## nimbec

Morning Doggylover & everyone! Hope you are all ok!! 

I'm st waiting for Midwiffe hoping my infection is better otherwise she will send me to hospital :( I do feel a bit better so let's hope it's good news But I get to listen to bubs so that will make me smile anyway :) 

Hope you all have a great Sunday!!


----------



## ukgirl23

hey nimbec! Good luck for today, glad to hear you are feeling better! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec glad to hear you are feeling better, let us know how you get on.

Wearing my maternity jeans. Hello comfort....I might wear these all the time, even when I'm not pregnant :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

afternoon all! back to work tomorrow i think. Spotting seems to have stopped for now. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

glad to hear it Teamo, hope it stays away now! xx


----------



## doggylover

Glad to hear it TeAmo :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I need to invest in some maternity jeans! I have a definite bump, and my regular jeans just aren't cutting it anymore!! I bet they're super comfy.

nimbec: Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better!

TeAmo: Glad things are settling down for you! 

AFM: Last night was my birthday party, so after a very late night celebrating with friends I had to haul my arse out of bed this morning for an early start to go cheer my sister and her fiancee on who were running a marathon! I've been on my feet today for about 6 hours standing and running around. I was only spectating and I have blisters! Exhausted. I don't know how they do it!

I hope everyong else has had a good weekend!! :flower:


----------



## lily28

Hey girls! Glad to hear most of you with bleeds are getting better! 


I had a very relaxing weekend, didn't pick up any phone calls except from my best friend. We had a a nice dinner with hubbies & her daughter! I was relieved they were supportive and excited for us, I knew they are having problems conceiving their second. 

However I realize that people just LOVE to give you advice on about anything. The newest thing is that we have to move and where we should move to. FYI we live in a quiet, safe neighborhood with the park very close to us. Perfect for any family. But everyone is telling us we should move for all their imaginary reasons close to them! I still just nod and smile and say "yeah we are thinking about it, now it is not a good time" just to be polite. I have to intention to move until the kid will be at least 2 years old. Still I think our place is just fine, only thing we need is to de clutter (doesn't anyone?) , baby proof, and paint the second bedroom.

I'm seeing my doc late tonight, it's routine but I will let you know how it went.


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well today :)

I had another bleed last night, but it's back to spotting today. 
Had a listen on the doppler this morning and baby is leaping about in there, so I presume happy enough lol! Going to try and take it easy today, but I'm getting desperate for some maternity jeans, so I'll have to pop out and find something. Not one pair of my regular jeans/trousers fits me now, not even the bigger stuff from before I lost weight!! My belly is so sore too, I can't bear anything restricting it, I don't remeber this from last time!

Readyto, happy birthday hun!

Teamo, glad spotting has stopped!

Nimbec, hope you are feeling a bit better now hun! 

Lily, sounds like the ideal weekend! Lovely!


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o I seriously recommend H&M. Some of the jeans weren't very denim feeling, but the pair I got are super, and so comfy! Even my sister said they looked good!! Sorry to hear the spotting is still going on, but glad that your bean is merrily jumping around!

Readytomum, belated happy birthday! Hope you enjoyed yourself, despite the blisters and tiredness! 

Lily, my aunt and uncle LOVE to give advice on EVERYTHING, so I know how you feel. Obviously now it's child rearing. Sitting with them on Saturday and their 3 year old is smakcing my dh in the face, and my aunt says "Oh you have this to look forward to, it's so difficult to discipline". Uhm...no. You do not let your children SMACK visitors, that is not a difficult concept! Like you, smile, nod, grit teeth, and say nothing!!!


----------



## lily28

I agree with doggylover, H&M has affordable and super comfy trousers. I could live in my pair forever, even if I haven't popped yet. It allows a big dinner and feel sso soft. Just don't size up necessarily, try a few different sizes in the store. I sized up and now they are too big in the hips and legs. I have to pull them up!

Sorry about the bleed Dan o, I hope it goes away...

Doggylover, omg smacking in the face is NOT acceptable at all. Discipline!!! There are many ways to discipline you children and I think discipline is a valuable asset for life. 

You poor hubby.

Yep I smile like an idiot all the time. I've heard the most ridiculous things lately.


----------



## liams_mom

Going in for my monthly exam today! Get to hear baby's HR, measure me, see about a possible shortened cervix which the doc I have now thinks nothing of since I had my LEEP procedure in 2008 and then went on to have a very successful 10 lb baby (by c section - he was 22.5" long as well). I have a "tall" gene that runs in my family especially with the boys. She said they'll keep a little closer eyeball on this one's size so we'll know if we're dealing with another almost 2 ft tall monster :) I love my doc. I just hope I haven't gained too much since the MS went away :x


----------



## ukgirl23

I am so abosultely fucked off that I can not see straight!!!! I just launched a saucepan across the kitchen because OH and I had another argument over cleaning. I asked him 3 WEEKS AGO to clean the bathroom... he's only just done it today!! He took AN HOUR to clean a tiny little flat bathroom and he took all the washing basket and drawers and shit out and has left it in the hallway then gone on to clean the kitchen, I have cleaned the rooms I was meant to clean in the time it took him to do one, I am meant to clean the bedroom but I cant even get in there because he's dumped all the bathroom shit in front of the door!! AND get this.... he asked me when he was meant to clean the bathroom again.. I said next week, he was like fuck that! I told him that we have 2 kids who use it so I would do it twice a week and I was being nice telling him once a week he just kept saying fuck that everytime I tried to speak. I've had enough I told him to get out but he wouldnt and the closest thing to me was the saucepan that went flying. It accidently caught his foot I wasnt aiming for him.. I should have been!!! Now the bathroom stuff is still in the hallway he's complaining because we need bread and he is in the kitchen cleaning in there now. RIght now I actually hate the selfish little *******!!! 

OMG


----------



## lily28

^ Oh dear that's just awful... 
Well I'd be lucky if my dh did anything, but watch tv, be in the internet and play music when he is home. I've realized I will do everything on my own long time ago. Ok sometimes he will cook, but the mess he makes doesn't really worth it.


----------



## maybesoon

Oh Morning ladies!!! Hope everyone has a great day.... Today is the day for my 12 week scan! I'm pretty excited!!!

In other news.... the oh found out through his daughter that his mom, sister, ex-wife & I all met on Friday.... He tried texting me, his mom & his sister all at the same time to figure out what all was said. Funny, I'm sure he text his ex-wife too. But his mom, sister & I were keeping each other up to date & none of us would give him any information. It's driving him crazy to the point of begging me to come home & he's willing to work on things. I asked him to go to AA with me, but he replied stating he doesn't need steps, he needs support at home. I totally disagree with that. He begged me over & over to just come home, but I tried to explain to him it's just not that easy. I told him we have tried me just going back once before & it didn't work. There needs to be changes & we need to discuss things face to face before anything. 

I feel at this point I need to stay out of the house & we need to maybe date again. I'm not ready to go back & be kicked out on my face AGAIN in a couple of weeks. I need to know that he is really trying & he has a lot to prove to me before I am willing to go back. He sent me a text this am stating that he was going to the doctor's appointment today, but that he will have the kids so they will all stay in the waiting room. Which makes me say "Why even bother going?" Oh well. it is what it is. I'm staying in contact with his mom & sister. They have sent me the text conversation he had with them yesterday compared to the one he had with me. It is pretty sad that he speaks to his family the way that he does in these text and that is something that has to stop.


----------



## ukgirl23

lol lily men huh!! oh well it seems my little hormone outburst showed him how upset I was and we managed to sort it out about 15 minutes after, I love that about us we can be so mad at each other but after a row we just laugh at how silly we've been. Lily maybe you could remove the fuse from the electric box so he has nothing else to do but help you out!!  xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Ugh. Hubby and I have similar quarles (well, minus the sauce pan :haha:) about cleaning. I work full time. He's a SAHD. Yet I do the majority of the cleaning. It makes me SO MAD. And every time I bring it up it's a fight and he tells me it's not a big deal and that I'm "overreacting" and that I care about cleaning more than I care about him (when I bugged him about having a job before dd was born, it was always that I care more about money than I do him... So now that I don't pester him to pay ANY of the bills, it's the cleaning thing). And he also throws out that it's a lot of work taking care of dd (no sh*t... I do it by myself on the weekends while he's sleeping all day AND clean the house for the week at the same time _and that's my *weekend/break from work*_).

So, after all that.... he'll walk around complaining about the house being dirty! :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL littlespy your post makes me feel better to know I'm not alone! My OH works but he is home between 9.30am and 4pm so he'll have a nap then play his xbox, right now it's borderlands 2!! He complains he has no time to clean the bathroom, I don't know what it is, I can handle everything else but dirt and mess at the moment, if a room is messy I get so angry, I used to do it all myself while the kids were at school, it doesn't take long but I only have energy to do 1 room now before needing a nap haha. I could not believe he thought I was being unfair asking him to clean the bathroom once a week! I never throw stuff but when he started saying fuck that every time I spoke I just grabbed it and threw it haha.. I mean seriously!!! there are 4 of us (including a 4 year old boy who usually mis-aims during his first morning wee) using the bathroom. I'm not being unreasonable! lol xx


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> Doggylover, omg smacking in the face is NOT acceptable at all. Discipline!!! There are many ways to discipline you children and I think discipline is a valuable asset for life.
> .

There is zero discipline in that house. Well, it goes like this - child hits you with something, parent says "oh sweetheart don't do that" child hits you again and parent doesn't do a damn thing to stop it. I think they feel like if they say don't do it once, that's discipline. Drives everyone in our whole family nuts!

How did all the scans and appointments go today? Maybesoon glad to hear oh was going along, even if it was just in the waiting room.

In terms of oh and housework, mine is so irritating in that one week he will do nothing and I want to kill him (like on Saturday) and then today I come home from work and dogs are walked, dinner is made, fire is lit! He is generally pretty good I must say, but he does need the occasional "gentle" reminder!


----------



## dan-o

Lol @ the naughty husband stories!! Mines a chef, so is pretty domesticated, but is obviously still a man at the end of the day.. Need I say any more? :dohh: :haha:

Got some maternity jeans today :yipee: wow major relief in the belly region! No more pinching and squeezing! 
I wanted some skinnies, but the new look ones were more like baggies, so got a boot cut pair from there in the end. Went to h&m as suggested and found a super pair of slim leg ones with the bump band sewn on, for a tenner in the sale! Also well impressed with their popper necked bodysuits, will deffo be investing in a few for the new baby!


----------



## chig

Hi Ladies!!! I haven't been on in a while! I haven't caught up all the way yet, but it looks like things are moving along for everyone!

Sorry to hear about the OHs misbehaving...

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow morning...EEEKK!! I am both excited and very nervous. I am just praying that the little one is happy and healthy in there. I don't have anymore pregnancy symptoms that usually happen during the first trimester anymore, so I start to get very nervous that something happened. I am trying to stay positive, but it's just so hard. I had my regular OB appointment last Friday where I got to hear the heartbeat through the doppler and it was coming in at 174!! That was very exciting and reassuring, but I still feel like something might have happened between then and now.

Anyway, I will stop whining and just pray for the best. [-o&lt;


----------



## ukgirl23

hey chig!! good to see you again :) Good luck with the scan tomorrow, usually around 12 weeks the placenta takes over and alot of the pregnancy symptoms go away. So try not to worry :) xxx


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o glad to hear you got some comfies! I may never wear regular jeans again!

Chig good luck for tomorrow, looking forward to a peek at your scan pic!


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls!

What with it with everyone other halves!Maybesoon, I think you are doing the right thing. Dont go rushing back, makes sure its right and take it slow.

How's everyone feeling? Ive got midwife on Tuesday, cant believe how quickly its come around. I also got my nuchal results back. I am low risk but not as low as I was last time. Maybe I am thinking about it too much but I just cant see what can be so different. Obviously I am three years older, but weight and nuchal measurement were the same. hmph. 

xx


----------



## TeAmo

oops I just won a Moby wrap on Ebay. I didnt mean to. hahahaha. Now i need to find the money!


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o said:


> Lol @ the naughty husband stories!! Mines a chef, so is pretty domesticated, but is obviously still a man at the end of the day.. Need I say any more? :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Got some maternity jeans today :yipee: wow major relief in the belly region! No more pinching and squeezing!
> I wanted some skinnies, but the new look ones were more like baggies, so got a boot cut pair from there in the end. Went to h&m as suggested and found a super pair of slim leg ones with the bump band sewn on, for a tenner in the sale! Also well impressed with their popper necked bodysuits, will deffo be investing in a few for the new baby!

My hubby is generally pretty good too, although cleaning is definitely not his forte. He does his fair share of cooking and grocery shopping etc. though. It doesn't bother me too much at this point though because he's always been that way, so it's not like it's a new surprise. 

I can't wait to get myself some maternity jeans... Friday I'm going shopping! It seems really early, but I feel like I've "popped" already. The shirt that I put on today for work makes my bump look huge! There's no way anyone looking at me today wouldn't catch on that I'm preggers. I'll take a pic when I get home tonight to post. The bump is growing ladies!

In other news, DH and I have decided to nickname our bump, instead of saying bump or it all the time... so now we refer to it as Fraggle. (Like the Fraggles from Fraggle Rock) My sister loves it and uses it all the time. lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi Ladies! Thought i would drop in and tell you i get to find out what the baby is on Halloween!!!! Sooooo excited!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

So here's my huge bump :dohh:

Fraggle at 13 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







Fraggle13weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum that bump is awesome! Looks just like a real baby bump! Mine can still be mistaken for fat on a bad day!

I'm 15 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Mines as growen a little. my work trousers are tight on :( and i really could use maternity work trousers lol But i have no money so i hope i dont grow for the next 2 weeks which is impossible may have to ask my mum to buy me a pair just to get me through. 

But im not taking a pik until it rounders out lol if i were to take one now you'd see the wobbly bit at the bottom but the bit under my boobs is like super hard im not sure if it just bloat though when i lay down it feels ok its just when i stand or sitting :S weird lol..

Feeling a bit un-pregnant this week as im not feeling back to normal apart from few random poking pains and thats it. 5 weeks until my scan :) better have the day off lol or i wont be happy lol


----------



## ukgirl23

awww that bump is amazing! :)

xx


----------



## Conundrum

I would like to join. As of both the 8 and 13 week scan ( went in yesterday and got lucky since the MIL has been pestering the family OBGYN for constant sonograms) I am due on April 23rd.


----------



## kealz194

Conundrum said:


> I would like to join. As of both the 8 and 13 week scan ( went in yesterday and got lucky since the MIL has been pestering the family OBGYN for constant sonograms) I am due on April 23rd.

Welcome conundrum! Congrats! We are due same day! 
Hope everyone is ok today, hopefully I shall be getting all my maternity bits back from sil in the next week or so as clothes are getting uncomfortable now! Feeling rough today and just relaxing after a very stressful weekend with a leaking washing machine and no water so had to go stay at my mums as it flodded the guy that lives down stairs ( he is 94) I feel so guilty! But it's all sorted now thank god!!!! That's the last thing you need with a teething toddler and miserable mummy lol x


----------



## nimbec

Hi all & welcome conundrum!! :) 

Loving the bumps - mine is def there now too! Eek ladies we are progressing now! 

So sorry I disappeared I got admitted to hospital Sunday morning with nasty urine infection & hyperaemasis lots keytones in urine :( was so worried about bubs but all is fine I've been in a drip antibiotics and am on way home. I got a sneaky extra scan and am so pleased bubs is still measuring 15+6 and looks healthy. She confirmed my uterus was coming over my pubic bone hence pain along with infection I knew it wasn't just stretching! So thought I let you ladies know incase you experienced pain in next few weeks!! I really hope you dont!! 

I will read through everything once home. 

Speak later x


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec.... Sorry about the trip to the hospital... But so happy to hear you & bubs are both doing ok!!!! 

Love all the bumps ladies. I need to take a new one. Maybe I'll remember to do it tonight!!!

My appointment was a total disappointment yesterday. After sitting in the waiting room for 3 hours & in the back room for 25 minutes I learn the ultrasound machine is broken & all I get is to quickly hear my little bean's heart rate & a flu shot.... UGH.... I won't get to see my little bean again until December 11th as she has turned me over the the "high risk" doc & that will be my first appointment at 20 weeks.... I was happy to hear the heartbeat, don't get me wrong (it's still at 159bpm) but I was soooo looking forward to seeing my baby. Oh well at least we are both doing ok, that's what's important (I keep repeating to myself)...

The oh showed up to the appointment. He text me about 10 minutes before and asked if it was at the same place. I couldn't even respond to the text because all I could think was "Well you were standing there when we made the damn appointment, where the hell do you think it would be at?" So I just didn't respond. Then about 8 minutes later he shows up with his 2 kiddos... OMG! What a disaster. My Mom & I were humiliated at the way he let them behave. The walked in, he didn't say a single word to us. They sat on the opposite side of the room. He then pulls out cars for Jonas (4yr old boy) & 3 barbies for (Audry 7 yr old girl) to play with. Jonas proceeds to run & slide across the carpet (as well as he could), next thing he's running and jumping on one of the couches, then they start fighting over the toys, then Audry gets mad because Jonas is getting attention from the oh (they are playing cars together in the floor) so she acts like she hits her knee on a chair & starts fake crying... It was horrid... My Mom was going nuts... I get called back, he stays in the waiting room with the kids & when we are checking out, he's out in the waiting room playing hide & seek with the kids. HIDE & SEEK IN THE WAITING ROOM AT A DOCTORS OFFICE!!!!!! Are you kidding me. 

So we leave, he still hasn't spoken a word to me at this point. Finally in the parking lot he asked if anything had changed... I told him about the heart rate being the same & no ultrasound. He never asked about any future appointments.


----------



## lily28

Nimbec I hope you get well soon. A uti is what I fear the most right now, so I feel for you. I hope you are out of the hopsital asap! Good to hear the baby is doing great!


As for me: I'M SOOO TIRED~~~

I got up at 5am because I had lots of work to do, I managed to leave late from home but finally (thanks to the good taxi driver) I was at my appointment on time. Then had a facial (free) and a nice de caf mocha light at Starbucks. However my eys are closing now. Time for nap!

Oh yeah, saw my doc yesterday and told me all is perfect, next app in the end of Nov with new blood & urine work. I have a problem with my kidney and can't risk any infection or I lose the kidney. scaryyy...


----------



## Steph82

Oh nimbec, sorry about the hospital! Good to know everything is fine though. What type of pain were you having? I always worry about UTIs because they say that you have no symptoms during pregnancy :shrug: ... hard to imagine

ReadyMum, Super cute bumb!!!

Maybe, that really sucks! Sorry the appointment was a disappointment! Does that mean that your not getting your 12 week NT scan? Did you decide against the NT scan (and thats why the decided to wait to 20w now?). I would try to call the doc and insist on the scan! I know they measure a bunch of different things (heart, brain, limbs, etc). 
So OH showed up and then didn't even ask any questions?? What a dufos! Sorry. As least he made the effort to be there (obviously to try and support you). 

AFM, doing pretty well. I have been getting cramp type pains when I twist (or move) to fast... :shrug: ... like when i'm lying down and roll over too fast. Does anyone else get that? Just normal stretching pains maybe?? My bbs also started to hurt again. Now the pain wakes me up, when I roll over on them :haha:. Not sure i'm ready for another growth spurt :dohh: . By the end of this pregnancy, I will need to contact Dolly Parton for her bra suggestions ahahaha.... maybe not that bad, but enough already :rofl: !!


----------



## doggylover

Conundrum said:


> I would like to join. As of both the 8 and 13 week scan ( went in yesterday and got lucky since the MIL has been pestering the family OBGYN for constant sonograms) I am due on April 23rd.

Welcome and congratulations!!

Kealz, sorry you are feeling rough and having trouble with the washing machine - definitely not what you need right now!

Nimbec so glad to hear you and baby are ok! Must have been horrible in hospital, but hopefully that's the pain sorted out and you will be feeling better. And always nice to have an extra scan!!

Maybesoon sorry your appointment didn't go as you wanted, but at least you know baby is ok in there. At least oh made an effort to be there, even if he acted like a total dick...

Lily glad to hear everything is still good with you and baby :)

Afm, midwife appointment tomorrow and I am REALLY hoping I get to hear the heartbeat!! i feel so "full up" of baby today! I've started noticing that when I bend over my tummy feels different, and it's weird feeling!! My bump is getting nice and round, and I can't stop patting it!! The kids at school are probably too zoned out to notice, or else they'll think I'm really strange!!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon - at least he turned up!!! kids are hard to entertain in those places so getting them toys was a good thing! mine like to chair hop as much as I tell them to sit still! My ex didnt even come to any of the scans or appointments when I was pregnant with DS! I think he made an effort. Sucks you didn't get your scan though :( 

Doggylover - i hope the midwife appointment goes well tomorrow :)

Nimbec! - SOOOO happy that you are home now! Hope you are feeling much better! I say milk it for as long as possible to get your OH to help out ;) hehe xx 

Steph - I was cramping last week after doing too much housework, so I've slowed down a bit more now. My belly ''popped'' last week I think so the pains could have been that for me :/ 

Lily - Glad your appointment went well :) xx 


AFM - I went shopping in sainsburys after the school run, I only went in for bananas for the kids school snacks but came out with a trolley full. I'm trying to eat healthy but I seem to only crave sugary food right now and cheese :/ After a morning binge watching ghost adventures with the OH we both fell asleep until 2pm then hung out until the school run again. I love having him home during the day, since we works split shifts. I think it's going to work out very well for us like this when baby comes. We have started looking at buying a crib now. So many that I love though! :) xx


----------



## Bjs2005

Welcome Conundrum and congrats!

Readytomum - Nice bump! Mine is still prett flat, but depending on what I wear you might be able to tell a bit.

Kealz - That sucks about the flooding. Good things are sorted out for now and you will get back to normal soon.

Maybesoon - Sorry to hear about the disappointing appointment! I would call back and ask for a scan, especially if you want to do the NT measurements! It's not your fault their machine wasn't working!

Doggylover - i hope all goes well with midwife appointment and that you get to hear LO's hb!

Nimbec - Not fun to hear you were in the hospital, but glad all is well with you and baby! Rest up and get feeling better soon!

Steph - I sometimes get pains, like tweaks or twinges when I move too fast also. I try to remind myself that I need to take things slower and not running around carelessly!

Lily - Go take a nap! Sound like you've had a busy morning! Glad to hear your appt went well!

UKgirl - Sound like you and OH's schedule should work out pretty well once baby arrives. My OH and I are still trying to figure that one out as we both work during the day time.

I hope I got everyone...sorry if I missed anyone. AFM, things are going well, just the occasional twinge or pain, nothing serious. I think my belly is finally starting to grow. I can definitely tell now and it's only a matter of time before other people can, too! I have decided I am going to tell my boss and coworkers today... I am SO nervous! I don't know why, as I know they will all be happy for me, but I think that they are not even expecting it and that it will catch them a bit off gaurd. I only started here last March and they have asked previously about when I want to start having kids and I just said not now...(we didn't tell anyone we were trying/going to try). Well, surprise: it is now! :) I just hope I can stay calm and not make it awkward! Wish me luck!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh good luck bjs :) I'm sure they will be very happy for you! :D xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies.... I have about decided to opt out of the NT scan all together. The reason being is in 8 weeks I'll be seeing the specialist who will be able to tell me any & everything going on with my baby. He uses 3d & 4d imaging. Plus one of my bestfriends did the scan with her now 2yr old & got a false positive for downs. So for 8 weeks she worried herself to death & it just caused a lot of issues only to find out from the same specialist I'll be seeing on December 11th that Rayleigh is just perfect. So, to save myself any undue stress which I just don't think I can take anymore right now, I have opted to just wait & see what happens. I just really wanted to see my little bean & make sure everything looked good after all the stress I've had the last month. 

But the heartrate was fine so I'm going to not let myself worry... 

Take care ladies!!!


----------



## chig

Well, I just got back from my appointment and everything went great! :happydance:I got to see my little one moving all over the place and everything measured in the normal range! Heart rate came in at 159, so that is good! Apparently, the baby is measuring ahead at 13w1d instead of 12w3d, so I guess that is a good thing too. They didn't change my due date, but I am just happy to know that the baby is growing. I think I can relax a little bit now. I will post up pics later today when I get home from work. So far so good...I just hope it continues in this fashion and I get to bring home my baby this time.


----------



## Conundrum

@ Kealz194 
Thank you so much for the warm welcome. I am glad to hear we share dates, yay for the 23rd! It does sound like your weekend has been a good one, so I wish you luck with this week- and your clothes a speedy delievery. I lost weight during the first trimester, but whatever extra there was seems to have gone straight to the stomach. No need for pants, since I am now fitting into those I have not seen in years, but will have to shop for shirts soon.

@ Nimbec
Thank you, it is great to be here, and hear everyone's stories. I am sorry to hear about the visit, but I hope everything goes okay from now on. 

@Maybesoon
I am sorry to hear about his attitude, I do hope that any future visits ( if he comes) goes better and less stressful for you. I am glad to hear that baby is doing great.

@Doggylover
I hope to hear about the heartbeat later on, honestly after yesterday's sonogram I am still amazed. I wish you a bit more whether you hear it or see it, it is amazing.

@Bjs2005
Thank you. I hope everything went well today! I wish you luck with the bumb, and its growth.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> AFM, doing pretty well. I have been getting cramp type pains when I twist (or move) to fast... :shrug: ... like when i'm lying down and roll over too fast. Does anyone else get that? Just normal stretching pains maybe??

Sounds like ligament pain. Don't worry, it gets better (and by better I mean worse :haha:).


----------



## maybesoon

lol LittleSpy.... I'm having those pains off & on all day & night. Thanks for the comforting thought!!!! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Busy afternoon!

Chig so glad the appointment went well! And great news about measuring forward - you may get to meet bubs sooner than you think!

Ukgirl I am so glad you said about sugary food. I am awful about eating junk. I eat very healthily during the day at work, then I come home and pig out! So this week I bought healthy snacks to try and avoid doing that!

Bjs how did telling work go?


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover i made a huuuge casserole stuffed with veg the other day I was feeling so guilty but today all I want is jam donuts lol its not easy when oh has a secret chocolate stash under the bed. ;) xx


----------



## doggylover

Lol I was searching for doughnuts the other day but luckily for my health tesco had none!


----------



## maybesoon

My mom made 2 batches of brownies on Thursday last week. I'm pretty sure I ate almost all of them all by myself. :blush:

I'm usually not a sweets person, but the last couple of weeks, that's all I seem to want. It's a constant struggle!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh no I am a definite sweet person...imagine my pain at the minute!!! :haha: I am trying to substitute with fruit like strawberry since its sweet...but it's just not the same!


----------



## maybesoon

lol I brought an orange & plum to work with me.... Yeah, not anything like those brownies!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I craved chocolate and sweets when I was pregnant with my son... could be a sign! Xx Im drinking loads of milk to balance it out xx mmmm brownies! xx


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec, wow what an ordeal, hope you are on the road to recovery now! :hugs:

Maybe, sorry about the let down at the Dr's hun :(


----------



## dan-o

I'm eating sugar by the bucketload too, it's crazy! Couldn't resist some chocolate mis-shapes in poundland earlier, trouble is I've eaten half the bag :dohh:

I could just eat a big slab of victoria sponge with fresh strawberries, jam & whipped cream right now. Thank goodness I don't have any or the energy to make one lol :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Well I'm now sitting down in front of the great British bake off. Talk about worst program ever to watch when you need to be healthy!!! 

But....yum!


----------



## Steph82

Littlespy, thank you :dohh:


Guess I was expecting that to happen lol :haha: . OH and I were playfighting yesterday and I was trying to wiggle away from him... bad idea.. ouch :dohh:, then he spent the next 5 min rubbing my belly to make sure the baby didn't hate him :rofl:


maybe and doggy, I bring fruit and veggies to work as well but always end up taking the fruit back home with me lol. Ive been lugging the same kiwi back and forth for almost a week now :wacko:.
OH made cookies last night (I swear, If i get huge during this pregnancy, its mostly his fault!!! Good thing he is only home ever other weekend!!) and they were delicious!!! brought two to work today and of course they substituted for the kiwi... again hehe...


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg i love that show!! Im really into apple turnovers with cream at the moment. mmmmm omg shhhhh about food! Ha.. by the way on freeview theres a food network channel with all american food mmmmm fat burgers and tacos mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ukgirl23

Got bbc2 on now thanks to you doggy!! Foodgasm time! X


----------



## doggylover

Did I just feel my first movements?! Two little pops and the a big one next to my belly button....nothing else, I gave a wee poke to try and stir baby into action, but not sure whether its wishful thinking.

Maybe baby is loving the bake off as much as I am!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Possibly, doggylover! Wow, your uterus is all the way up to your belly button now? Maybe I'm just extra fat this go round (though I swear I'm only 20 pounds heavier at this point than I was with my 1st pregnancy!) but I still hardly feel my uterus poking out at all. :wacko:

I'm still not feeling consistent movement. Or maybe I've just been too busy lately to really notice. It'll be soon enough.

I'm mostly off sweet stuff except for the occasional craving. I'm way more into salty goodness. Was the same with my first pregnancy if I remember correctly. I got a lot more into sweet stuff the 2nd half of 2nd tri. I can hardly get my rings on in the mornings I keep eating so much sodium lately. :dohh: Ugh, now all I want to eat is olives and feta. :haha: Luckily most feta sold around here is made with pasteurized cheese so I can indulge! Totally having a salad for dinner now just so I can eat those things on it. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I haven't the foggiest where my uterus is! I do know I have a decent sized bump just beneath the belly button...tbh I think it's just wishful thinking! Another thread I'm in they all a week or more ahead of me and I am the only one who hasn't felt movement, so I feel left out lol!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

One crazy thing that happened to me over the weekend was freaking BH contractions! Not already! :dohh: It was after a really long day where I probably overdid it. I just really didn't expect to feel them so strong this early. I didn't start feeling them like that until 23-24 weeks last time. :shrug: And then it was only when I exercised. And I don't know if they felt like that yet. They were actually uncomfortable. Definitely more like I remember them being in 3rd tri.


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy I don't mean to sound like a complete idiot.... But this is my first & everyone keeps telling me "You will know when it's BH"... Ok really, how am I going to know if I don't have the foggiest idea what the heck I'm going to be feeling????


----------



## kristyrich

Hi beautiful ladies! 
Glad to hear everyone is doing pretty well.
I'm finally in the second tri! 14 weeks today!

Maybe sorry your oh has been acting the way he has. He seems as though he has made a slight attempt of being involved though. My partner hasn't come to either of my scans :( though he couldn't really come to the last as my sons asthma was playing up and it was extremely windy and I didn't want to drag him out in that. In saying that though he won't even sit and look at the scan pics! Its wierd because he says he has no input or say in the pregnancy but them makes no attempt to be involved. Its a bit disheartening so I know how you feel. I hope you and baby are doing wonderful though and in time I think your oh might see what he has been doing and wake up to himself. 

AFM- my hips and back are sooo sore. I can't imagine how I'm going to feel later on in the pregnancy, lol. 
Does anyone know how long it takes for the nt scan and blood results to come back? I can't get my referal for the midwife clinic untill they do and I want to start going and having my blood pressure checked regularly. I had pre-e last pregnancy and it started with headaches, then migraines. I'v been getting lots of headaches again. :( can headaches just be a normal part of pregnancy?


----------



## Steph82

Kristy - I think the headaches are normal. I get them alot to. 

Maybe- thanks for asking... I was thinking the same thing lol


ASF, done with work and headed to the gym.


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> LittleSpy I don't mean to sound like a complete idiot.... But this is my first & everyone keeps telling me "You will know when it's BH"... Ok really, how am I going to know if I don't have the foggiest idea what the heck I'm going to be feeling????

Well, when your uterus is bigger, you'll be be able to feel the tightening from the outside with your hands. Mine would get rock hard during BH with dd. So, you feel that and for me there was also a feeling of discomfort that went along with it that was and is unlike anything else I've ever felt. My uterus isn't high enough for me to be able to feel it was hard this past Saturday but I got that unique uncomfortable feeling and knew it was BH. I guess everyone feels them differently but for me it's just a tightening feeling that I can't really describe. It's not super painful for me or anything but it definitely isn't comfortable. :shrug: I'm sure you'll be able to recognize what it is later in pregnancy but like I said initially, I didn't notice them until closer to the end of 2nd tri with dd. Don't know if I just didn't realize what it was before then or if I couldn't feel it before then.


----------



## Bjs2005

Evening ladies! Telling my work went well, they were happy for me and my boss took it really well. Only one girl suspected, due to me having so many doctors appointments lately. I am glad they know now and I don't have to feel like I'm keeping a huge secret! What a relief! 

As for the ladies with the sweet tooth, I have always had one and it really hasn't changed...ha ha. I just try to keep all things in moderation. I'm trying not to get into the mind frame that I'm pregnant and can eat anything I want (like I have an excuse to be fat now), because I know it all does not come off with the baby! I have to keep reminding myself that. Speaking of which, I need to get some more physical activity going on! 

Doggylover, don't worry...I haven't felt any movements yet, either. I keep waiting for that first flutter. Being my first, I can only imagine what it feels like but I'm sure it will be amazing!

My 16 week appointment is on Thursday. I am considering asking the dr to bring in his portable U/S machine and get a sneak peak for a gender guess. The worst he can say is no. I am pretty sure I am the last appt for the day so he might be in a hurry to get done and go home, but at least he wouldn't be rushing to get another patient in. We shall see if I get the guts to ask!


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon: sorry your appt didn't go as you'd hoped. But I'm glad you got to hear a good strong HB. I haven't been heard one yet, and I can't wait to hear little Fraggle's heart thudding away! :flower:

conundrum: welcome to the mad house! :winkwink: Glad to have you along for the ride!

ukgirl: Sweets and cheese eh? That seems like a strange combination. :haha: I've never been one for sweet stuff, and I find I'm actually even more turned off of it than usual at the moment. I'm in a weird spot in terms of food right now I think. The nausea feeling is gone, so I don't need to eat every few hours anymore to keep from feeling sick, and I don't really have anything in particular that I feel like I'm craving. Except maybe caffiene. :haha:

Bjs: I'm glad that telling your work went well! DH and I still haven't told anyone other than our immediate families. We're planning to start slowly telling friends and extended family as it comes up over the next few weeks, because we've decided that we want to make our FB announcement on Halloween, and we want to personally tell those close to us before then. 

AFM, this teaching gig is still kicking my arse. I can't wait for the semester to be over and life can return to normal. At least for another few months. And then Fraggle will arrive and life will be turned all topsy-turvey again. :winkwink:


----------



## dan-o

More bleeding for me, it was literally pouring out just before bed and I've just woken up to another run-out. It may be super heavy, but doesn't look fresh thankfully. Never thought I would be on my period and pregnant at the same time, very odd concept!

I'm definitely going for a private scan in a couple of weeks if the NHS won't give me one before december, its horrid not knowing what's going on in there!


----------



## Cherrybump

Your girls are evil lol. 

Ive just been reading and had to skip some lol..

Im also a sweet junk food eater :(. ive got my own stash hidden for FOB so he doesnt munch them lol.. Also drink cola alot more to and tea i dont like tea lol.. 

Yesterday i went past mac'ds and really wanted a big mac. I dont normally get them and i was on the bus to work lol so i couldnt get off and get one :(

I also watch the bake off show, there was one at the weekend and i just wanted some of the sugar thing they pop onto of cakes. 

american food shows are the best though lol There was one all about ice cream and i said to mum im moving over to america as i wanna try those lol.. 

Ive got a bag of hard toffee sweets in my bags :blush: i did manage to buy those fruit bags things from asda but there no good when you dont have money to keep buying them lol Ive got a thing for pickle onion crisps to i could eat a whole bag of those space raiders or those transformers lol.. 

Just typing this is making my mouth water :( lol going to be good today or at least try. Cant be a good thing eating of those junk food lol ive so far gain from last week to, today 5lbs lol hope its not all sweets lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ohh boo. There was 2 pages for me to read this morning and i skip the last one as i was reading of those food ones. sorry ladies.

Ps i had super bad baby break i even manage to put coffee in my tea :S ive nottouch coffee in weeks lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

I think there's something really wrong with me. I have had an upset tummy for 3 weeks now, terrible cramps in the area where I used to get my IBS pain. I can't take my IBS meds for it now so I'm suffering. But the pain is terrible. I think I might actually have a problem I will go see my GP friday if it's still the same. :hugs: Dan-O I hope it stops soon xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-O: I'm sorry to hear that things don't seem to get be getting much better with that. I hope you can get some answers soon, and that it stops soon! :flower:

ukgirl: That sucks that your tummy is still bothering you after this long. :nope: Definitely go get it checked out, and hopefully you can find out what's going on so you can fix it. 

AFM, I'm on my college's student council and we're having our Oktoberfest pub night tonight. So my friend is the one organizing it, and we usually assign two people to each event, sort of for moral support. So I got that job. So the pregnant lady is helping to plan the Oktoberfest party. :dohh: None of them know I'm pregnant yet though, so I guess they're forgiven. :haha: I have a feeling I'm going to have to tell my friend tonight though at least. My anti-biotics are finally done for my sinus infection, and it's an *Oktoberfest* party, so the "Oh I don't feel like drinking tonight" isn't going to work... lol We wanted to start telling friends slowly anyway... so I guess she's first!


----------



## dan-o

Oh bummer for teetotal party coming up readytomum!! I got my bfp two days before our carnival week here, which is usually a whole week of parties! Oh well, it will be so worth it come April !! :cloud9:

Ukgirl, that sounds awful, you poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

dan-o - :hugs: Hopefully it's just all that yucky stuff getting out of there and the next scan you have will show the all clear. 

ukgirl -- I'm sorry you're feeling bad. Have you tried a bland diet to see if it would help at all? Doesn't sound like much fun, but may be worth it to try. Isn't it bananas, rice, apples, and toast or something like that?

My gender scan is tomorrow!!!

I'm so anxious about it for some reason. I just really don't want to be told they can't tell. I don't think I can take waiting any longer. :haha: I just have to keep reminding myself that dd was very obviously a girl at 15+2. And that they wouldn't offer the gender u/s starting at 15 weeks if they didn't think there's a really good chance they'd be able to tell then.


----------



## Steph82

Dan-o, so sorry to hear! I'm with all the other ladies... hoping this is the last of it and you can finally stop worrying.

Little-Spy, how exciting! Do you have a feeling what it might be? Is this a private scan or just regular?
Mine was scheduled for the 5th of November but OH is out of town. We have just moved the scan to the 8th so he can be there... ugh 3 more days :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

dano... so sorry you are bleeding... Hope it stops really soon. I'm with everyone else, hopefully it's just all that yucky stuff sluffing off.:hugs:

ukgirl... sorry you are feeling so bad. Hopefully you get to feeling better asap. :hugs:

LittleSpy.... :happydance: on your gender test coming up! So exciting!

Hope you ladies have a great day.

Nothing new with me.


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> I'm so anxious about it for some reason. I just really don't want to be told they can't tell. I don't think I can take waiting any longer. :haha: I just have to keep reminding myself that dd was very obviously a girl at 15+2. And that they wouldn't offer the gender u/s starting at 15 weeks if they didn't think there's a really good chance they'd be able to tell then.


That's so exciting!!! I hope LO co-operates and flashes the ultra sound tech clearly. :haha: I don't get to have my gender scan until Dec 3rd, and I'm soooo looking forward to it. I can only imagine how excited you must be that's it's tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o sorry to hear the bleeding is back, how are you feeling/how is it now?

Littlespy, gender scan tomorrow?! Oh my gosh! I can't believe it's come so quickly! I cannot wait to hear the results!

Afm, had my midwife appointment this morning. Didn't start well as they kept me waiting for 40 minutes, meaning I had to ring work and tell them I would be later, and could they find someone to cover my class, which didn't go down well. Went in and she basically asked how I felt, and took my blood pressure. I was thinking "this is a waste of time"

BUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTT....She used a Doppler and for the very first time I got to hear the heartbeat!!!! I am not to ashamed to admit I was pretty sure she wouldn't find it because something awful had happened, but it was there! :cloud9: My little bean's heart pounding away. She didn't tell me the bpm, but I have timed it out myself (I remembered the pattern as it sounded EXACTLY like our dog when he gets over excited!!!) and I calculated it between 150 and 157. I thought that it sounded a little slow, but she said it was fine.

Also, my SIL is only NOW telling me she has a doppler of her own that I can borrow. She lent it to her friend, but I'm hopefully getting it this weekend. I cannot bellieve she didn't bother telling me before now!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you everyone, I think I'm paying the price for eating pepperoni pizza last night, my IBS is terrible at times. The only natural rememedy for it is peppermint oil and I'm allergic to menthol so can't use it lol.. Guess I'll have to stick with foods which are milder. 

Littlespy, YAY FOR THE GENDER SCAN!!! omg I'm so jealous!! we have to wait until end of next month for ours. xx

Is it just me or is EVERYONE suddenly getting pregnant? It's really weird!! almost all the ladies on my facebook who I went to school with are pregnant!! We tried for 7 months and suddenly we got pregnant at the same time as everyone else... 

That 50 shades of filth book must be magic!!!  xx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover my doppler at home never picks up babys heartbeat exactly right, it's always lower than it shows on the scans, maybe there is something to that. It's great that you got to hearr it! best sound in the world! :) xxxxx


----------



## n_gods_hands

hey ladies things have been really hectic around here lately so I have not been on much. But I went for my 12 week 2 day scan toay an everything was okay. you can still see there from the wall an the blood clots but they are getting smaller wich is a good thing. My doc did the nub test and told me it was only 80% accurate. I dont know if you guys have heard of it but its basically the angle of the nub...he told me girl...we want a boy but another little girl would be just fine...anyway after he showed me and told me he gave me my utrasound pics and the nub looks different in each one. So I was wondering how come he counts one shot when the nub is at an angle down and not look at the angled up shot. IDK maybe that is why it is obly 80% I will find out for sure the gender at 20 weeks. anyway these are my two different pics..


----------



## doggylover

Ngodshands congrats on a great scan! I see what you mean about the nub angles in different pictures, but if he says he's 80% I think that's a pretty high number!!


----------



## LittleSpy

My OB offices offers gender scans starting at 15 weeks. So, I have to pay for it but it's very reasonable ($75 US) and it gives them a chance to check stuff medically, too (like my monster cyst). The US tech during Maisie's gender scan was really good and patient. She jiggled and jiggled my belly to get her in the right position to see the goods (she had her legs crossed like a proper little lady :haha:). It took a while but then she got an awesome shot and was 95% sure girl at 15+2. 

I feel clueless as to what I'm having this time. I felt sure Maisie was a girl by this point. My gut is saying boy this time but everything else (nub, heartrate, dreams) make me think girl so I admit I have no clue one way or the other.


----------



## LittleSpy

n_gods_hands said:


> hey ladies things have been really hectic around here lately so I have not been on much. But I went for my 12 week 2 day scan toay an everything was okay. you can still see there from the wall an the blood clots but they are getting smaller wich is a good thing. My doc did the nub test and told me it was only 80% accurate. I dont know if you guys have heard of it but its basically the angle of the nub...he told me girl...we want a boy but another little girl would be just fine...anyway after he showed me and told me he gave me my utrasound pics and the nub looks different in each one. So I was wondering how come he counts one shot when the nub is at an angle down and not look at the angled up shot. IDK maybe that is why it is obly 80% I will find out for sure the gender at 20 weeks. anyway these are my two different pics..

I think the spine looks more flat in the 2nd shot which looks girly to me, too. so maybe that's what he's going with? I've seen a lot of girly looking nubs turn out to be boy, though, so you may get a boy afterall.

I'm going to say that I really wanted a boy last time. I dealt with a bit of gender disappointment. But I LOVE having a girl!!!! We treat her just like we would have treated a boy because... really they're the same. And that's how I got over the bit of disappointment I had (though it wasn't a lot to begin with). I love having a girl so much that I have absolutely no preference either way now (though at the start of this pregnancy, I wanted _another girl!!_). :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy that's even more exciting that you aren't really getting a good feeling for the gender, it will make tomorrow a real surprise!!


----------



## stmw

Heya guys, sorry I havent been on for a while - manic busy!! Ill see what I can remember after reading 10+ pages!

Littlespy - eeeek for the gender scan! So exciting!

Maybesoon - hope things are better with everything - I read something about his parents telling you hes a womaniser who takes them for their money? Why didnt they tell you that before you got married? I hope your ok anyway.

Dan-o - sucks about the bleeding , hopefully thats the last of it going away.

AFM - gender scan 29th Oct booked but may get told before at my consultant scan on the 25th to check my area of blood. Havent had any bleeding since the beginning of Oct so im hoping it stays away! Am massive now (well feel it anyway) will try and get a picture on soon!

Hope your all well - lots of love 

xxxxxxx


----------



## n_gods_hands

little spy:
that how me and my oh were my last pregnancy, he even had the tech look twice to make sure what she was seeing was a girl. We did suffer through a small amount of gender disapointment but not much because our little girl is our first and now that she is 18 months old...gosh we wouldnt trade her for the world. we love her to death...

now Im pregnant again and the doc is saying 80% another girl. I am not going to lie i am a little upset and hope that he is wrong but if he is not then i will be okay with it.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hi Mommies,
I hope everyone is doing great.. All your scan pics. look amazing..:happydance: I am still not 100% sure if I am still at the 13 or 14 wk. mark. I am anxiously waiting for my appt. tomorrow. Hope to get nothing but good news and see a happy healthy baby. Hopefully we find out what we're having too...


I have ALWAYS had that little "pooch" or "pouch" in my lower belly so it's so hard for me to tell if my bump is growing or not. Maybe you ladies see a difference?? :thumbup: I'm just so anxious to see a change in my tummy since I have yet to see the latest picture of our LO. hehe

Hope you all are having a great, H&H 9mo journey so far :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









photo 2.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## maybesoon

I'm about to go lose it!!! One of the guys I work for comes dragging his butt into the office at 11am this morning. Goes straight to the bathroom, blows it up. Now two hours later he's sitting in his office yawning obnoxiously so the whole office can hear him. There's only 4 of us in the office so it's really small. His assistant just stepped into my office & started laughing. I told her "hell if he's that tired the rest of us should be in comas". She couldn't stop laughing. 

UGH! The little things that iritate the crap out of me these days!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

what does.. blows it up... mean? lol haha us preggos are mega emosh 

yesterday I found myself in the school playground hugging another pregnant parent because her 6 year old daughter, who is in the same class as mine, had told her she hated her and didn't want to live with her anymore and made her cry!!


----------



## maybesoon

stmw.... Against my better judgment I fell for his bullcrap about how his family were all drama makers & always trying to cause problems so he stays completely away from them. He never took me to meet them or anything. He didn't want me having anything to do with them at all. Yes, it bothered me, but he was so amazing back then that I figured he knew what he was talking about & for the right reason. The last thing I wanted was anyone's family causing issues. Now I'm finding out, he didn't want me to hear the truth. He didn't want me to hear the other side of things. 

ukgirl.... "blowing it up" in our office means he had a huge stinky poo & stank up the entire office!!!!


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> ukgirl.... "blowing it up" in our office means he had a huge stinky poo & stank up the entire office!!!!

Oh my gosh :rofl: that is so gross!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Tell me about it doggylover.... I told my other boss (my main boss) that I think he does it on purpose. He started this crap after I got pregnant of coming to the office just in time to go poo. He will stay a minute leave for lunch & then come back around 2pm rushing back to the bathroom to go poo again.....

Seriously.... It's killing me...

Not to mention him not showing up until just before lunch & sitting in his office yawning all obnoxiously like he got up at the butt crack of dawn or something.....


----------



## doggylover

I hate even peeing at work in case someone hears :blush: I can't imagine why the hell someone would do that!


----------



## LittleSpy

I think people like getting paid to shit or something.

I will seriously hold it until I can't anymore and then take leave to go home before I will poo at work. :shrug: It would have to be a crazy emergency for me to go here.

edit: I came across as insensitive to people with poo problems. I know those medical problems exist but as a whole, I think it's mostly people with perfectly functioning bowels who stink it up at work (at least where I work). I used to handle all the FMLA stuff where I worked before so I knew way more about the employees than I wanted to know. I knew who had IBS and colon issues and bowel incontinence and everything. And those were seriously never the people blowing it out in the bathroom. :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

I think it's a man thing.... I can't do it. I can't do it in public at all. And when the oh & I got married & I moved in (2 weeks later) I still couldn't poo if anyone was there. Luckily he left 30 minutes before me for work so that's when I had the chance..... 

I have seen the same obgyn for 6 years & she still has to pull my legs apart during the exams. It's a huge joke between us now.

How the hell am I going to get through childbirth being so modest???


----------



## LittleSpy

Trust me that you don't give a flying f*** about who's looking at what by the time it's time to push. :haha: 

I'm so self-conscious, don't think my husband had ever even seen my breasts until I started breastfeeding. :blush: And even that was a huge embarrassing thing for me at first (which I'm well aware is stupid).


----------



## maybesoon

No not stupid at all. I the same way. I'm extremely shy & modest. That's why I will most likely be pumping instead of breastfeeding. I just can't stand the thought of having to pull my boob out to feed my baby or having my baby latched on.... It totally freaks me out. But I do want my kiddo to have the benefits... Yep I know CRAZY!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon said:


> stmw.... Against my better judgment I fell for his bullcrap about how his family were all drama makers & always trying to cause problems so he stays completely away from them. He never took me to meet them or anything. He didn't want me having anything to do with them at all. Yes, it bothered me, but he was so amazing back then that I figured he knew what he was talking about & for the right reason. The last thing I wanted was anyone's family causing issues. Now I'm finding out, he didn't want me to hear the truth. He didn't want me to hear the other side of things.
> 
> ukgirl.... "blowing it up" in our office means he had a huge stinky poo & stank up the entire office!!!!

OMG hahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahaha!!! :haha: that is awesome... I'm going to use that one next time OH has a poo!


----------



## ukgirl23

as for the giving birth thing. You honestly do not care who is in the room or how far your legs are spread when a human is coming out of there.... you just want it out!! :haha: 

With breastfeeding, I was only 18 when I had my daughter I was really shy, but after amonth of so, if she was hungry I would just flop my boobs out anywhere. If people looked at me funny I was like fuck off my baby needs food! Women go topless on beaches all the time for no good reason. My boobs were made for feeding my baby so that is what I shall use them for. Admittedly you get skilled at positioning your self and your t shirt so no one gets a sneaky peak at a nip!


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> I think it's a man thing.... I can't do it. I can't do it in public at all. And when the oh & I got married & I moved in (2 weeks later) I still couldn't poo if anyone was there. Luckily he left 30 minutes before me for work so that's when I had the chance.....
> 
> I have seen the same obgyn for 6 years & she still has to pull my legs apart during the exams. It's a huge joke between us now.
> 
> How the hell am I going to get through childbirth being so modest???

^^^:rofl: def a man thing!! I am the same as you. Still wait for OH to leave or I can't go :haha:

I have never understood how people could poo at work... If I go on vacation, I wont be able to go until I get home lol


----------



## maybesoon

Steph82 said:


> ^^^:rofl: def a man thing!! I am the same as you. Still wait for OH to leave or I can't go :haha:
> 
> I have never understood how people could poo at work... If I go on vacation, I wont be able to go until I get home lol

Me too! I can't poo anywhere but home & alone!!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Have you guys seriously continued a conversation about poo for 2 pages now? :haha: I feel like that's a sign we need to get out more ladies. :wacko:

maybesoon: sorry your co-worker is annoying you so much though! Hopefully he smartens up soon!

I finally told my boss at the library tonight that I'm pregnant. I've been working on a journals project which required some row shifting. (Moving rows of already shelved books over to make space for books that need to go inbetween) But these are big books up over my head and they're so old they're kind of stuck together too, so it wasn't a job I could do. But it's a job I would normally do, so I told her why I had to leave it for someone else. She seemed quite happy for me (I think!) but I feel like it's always a little hard to tell.... except when I told my sister, because she squealed and jumped up and hugged me... so that was pretty clear. :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Laughing at your tales of modesty ladies :haha:

I've had so many people look at or ram medical things up my chuff, I really don't care any more, think I'd stand naked in front of an audience now and not even blush lol

As for giving birth, you really won't care. By transition, my clothes were long gone and I was stark naked in front of my mum and hubby, plus two midwives. In fact I asked my mum and my hubby to hold a leg each as I was trying to push out my son in the back to back position, so couldn't hold them back myself :haha:

Toilet chat - not keen on public loos myself, try to avoid where possible :sick:

ps. just remembered I wasn't _completely_ naked while giving birth, I had a pair of white anti embolism socks on.. nice mental image there lol


----------



## lily28

I could poo at work the WC was away from offices and quite nice actually, with good ventilation, the only problem were the pigeons that were coming to the window looking at me, they were distracting. My office was a familiar place and I could do it just fine.

However we had a huge problem with an obese girl that was taking medication to slim down, the kind that make you poop undigested fat. We used to find the toilet sprayed to the ceiling, and even the cleaning ladies started complaining. It was horrible.

No prob with modesty, when it comes to the gyno and docs in general, they've seen it all and some of the worse. They don't blink an eye. And I can show my boobs to anyone, I'm shameless, hahhaa! However in daily life I'm not too out there, I wear quite modest clothes.


----------



## lily28

dan-o said:


> ps. just remembered I wasn't _completely_ naked while giving birth, I had a pair of white anti embolism socks on.. nice mental image there lol

 :thumbup::haha: Sexy mama!


----------



## Steph82

dan-o said:


> Laughing at your tales of modesty ladies :haha:
> 
> I've had so many people look at or ram medical things up my chuff, I really don't care any more, think I'd stand naked in front of an audience now and not even blush lol
> 
> As for giving birth, you really won't care. By transition, my clothes were long gone and I was stark naked in front of my mum and hubby, plus two midwives. In fact I asked my mum and my hubby to hold a leg each as I was trying to push out my son in the back to back position, so couldn't hold them back myself :haha:
> 
> Toilet chat - not keen on public loos myself, try to avoid where possible :sick:
> 
> ps. just remembered I wasn't _completely_ naked while giving birth, I had a pair of white anti embolism socks on.. nice mental image there lol



public loss :rofl:
chuff :rofl:

You guys have the most amazing describtive words for these things!!! ahahahah


----------



## ukgirl23

best thread ever! my aunty was on those diet pills. They made her poo her pants once LOL!! 

I have doctors tomorrow Im in so much pain today all I can do is lay down I can barely walk :( I hope its nothing serious. I've never been in this much pain before with my other pregnancies :/


----------



## Steph82

Uk oh no!! What kind of pain?? Fingers crossed that it goes away and all is well. 


LittleSpy, today is your gender scan! What time? Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## ukgirl23

I think its spd because its all around my hips and pelvic area but I have had diarrhea for 3 weeks or so now and a really bad pain down my left side. I almost took myself into hospital on saturday because the pain was so bad but it went away but now its back. I had IBS before pregnancy now Im wondering if there's something else wrong with me and the pressure in my abdomen is making it worse :/


----------



## Steph82

Oh i'm so sorry! I hope the doc will give you some answers tomorrow!!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you :) xx


----------



## dan-o

Sounds awful hun, I'd go get checked out xx

Littlespy, hope your gender scan went well!!


----------



## lily28

Candy I hope you stop hurting, let us know what the doc says! 

Lol at the aunt!

Little Spy good luck at the scan! Update us!


----------



## Bjs2005

Morning Ladies! 

UKgirl, sorry to hear you are in such pain! I hope you get some answers quickly and start feeling better! :hugs:

Littlespy-Good luck today! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear the results of your gender scan! 

I really want my dr. to pull out his portable U/S machine today at the appt. I am starting to get anxious to find out what the LO is. I haven't had a strong feeling either way yet. I've had dreams where some I've had a girl and others I've had a boy...so that doesn't help me! :dohh: I thought I would be better at this motherly-instinct stuff, but so far I haven't caught on yet.


----------



## LittleSpy

We're having another girl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Steph82

Woop Woop :happydance:

I have an older sister and LOVE it! :dance:
I could not imagine having a brother :wacko:


----------



## Bjs2005

LittleSpy said:


> We're having another girl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Congrats!!! So excited for you! :happydance: Do you have pics to post?
I am secretly jealous that you know so early! Once more ladies start finding out I will only get more anxious to know!


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> We're having another girl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay! Congrats on your little girl!:thumbup: :happydance: Oh how I envy you!:kiss:


----------



## ukgirl23

YAAAAYYY!!!! CONGRATS LITTLESPY!!!! team pink!!! xxx 

:hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> We're having another girl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

awww How EXCITING!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Everyone is finding out what they are having.... I'm so jealous!!!! December can't get here soon enough for me!

Hope you ladies all have a great day!


----------



## nimbec

Yey Littlespy congratulations!!! Whoo hooo team pink! 

Candy I would def get checked by doc I hope he sorts it for you it must be awful (((hugs)))

Bjs how did it go today? Did u get him to look? Dd u hear baby? 

I'm much better today phew!! I had a good giggle at all the poo pages ;) I HATE smelling others YUK and I go mad at oh as he never shuts door or opens window grrrrrr 

I'm excited for my gender scan in sat now eeek!


----------



## dan-o

Awww congrats littlespy, thats amazing news, how lovely!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> We're having another girl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!!! What wonderful news! :happydance:

I'm still laughing at the poo pages!!! I don't mind the dr looking up my hoo-haa (in fact the dr once complimented me on how at ease I was during a smear :rofl:) as they've seen it all before. It's regular people who I worry about!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Hi ladies! Congrats Little Spy! Now that we have one gender scan in the group I feel like we're really getting somewhere! Mine is three weeks from today.

Have any of you ladies been offered/gotten or made a decision regarding getting the flu vax? I have to decide if I want it or not by my midwife appointment next week. Making the decision is keeping me awake at night. All the docs seem to say it is safe and recommended and I recently read an article about the dangers of getting infections especially serious ones like the flu during pregnancy so I am really scared of getting the flu... but getting a vax while preggo also makes me uncomfortable, especially since there is so little real research into the safety...


----------



## doggylover

Kristabelle I got the vaccine about 3 weeks ago and I had no side effects other than a sore arm for a few days. I don't know if that helps or not, but I was happy enough with it.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Kristabell I am seeing midwife Monday but am not having jab untill after 20weeks preg as this is what they have advised... I think everyone is different I'm def having it as the small risks def out weigh the big risk of flu in pg could do real harm and it also protects bubs when born BUT it's an individual thing so you have to do what you are most confer table with x


----------



## ukgirl23

I had the flu jab too. I heard loads of crap about it but I thought it was better to have it than not. I only had a sore arm for a few days too. :) xx


----------



## maybesoon

I got my flu vac on Monday... And yes for some reason this year's shot makes your arm sore for a couple of days like someone punched you, but that's about it. I had never gotten one before last year. I'm pretty happy I got it so far other than I wish it would have helped with this darn cold my boss gave me!!!! lol


----------



## Steph82

I got my flu vacs about 8 weeks ago now.... wow its been a while. My doc recommended it and knock on wood... Have not gotten sick. OH was horribly ill and mom and dad had it for weeks. I truely believe that the vac is what kept me safe!


----------



## maybesoon

Oh GOSH!!! I'm changing fruits tomorrow!!! I'm saying goodbye to the 1st trimester & moving on into the 2nd!!!! eeekkkk! I can't believe we will be 13 weeks tomorrow! 

Seems like yesterday was August 16th when I was peeing on test after test because I was afraid they were false positives!!! Finally after the 8th one (3) digitals I decided they were probably right, but it wasn't until my doc confirmed that I really started to believe it was actually finally happening! 

Funny, so much has changed since that day.....


----------



## JenX

Hello everyone- I haven't posted here much, but I read along every day to see what everyone is up to. After two miscarriages this year, this pregnancy has been remarkably well, unremarkable. That is a good thing, but it has meant that I haven't had much news to share.

Now I finally have news! I had the MaterniT21 test for Down's syndrome and two other trisomies. Got my results today, all was good. The exciting part is that the test also gives the gender, with a 99.4% accuracy. I'm having a girl! So excited!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congrats LittleSpy and Jen X!!!! Two little girlies! :happydance:

You two must be so excited to finally know! I have to wait till Dec like maybsoon to find out, and that seems soooo far away! 

I was chatting with my MIL today via text-message, she's going to be in town this weekend with a girlfriend for a girls weekend, so we're meeting her for brunch on Sunday. I was telling her that I was going to go look for some mat pants this weekend at some of the second hand stores, and she offered to take a look at the ones where she is too. (We live in different provinces) And she picked me up two pairs of jeans which I'll get on Sunday!! :happydance: I just hope they'll fit, because I am SO ready for some comfortable pants. lol


----------



## lily28

Doctor didn't recommend flu jab as I don't come in contact with a lot of people everyday. I have just 2 more business trips until Christmas, and after that I will only work from home. He thinks I'm not in high risk. If he did recommend it I would think about it. I'm not anti vaccination.
*
JenX* congrats on your little girl and good job with the tris results! :thumbup:

*maybesoon* yay on changing fruit!:happydance: Ha ha I was going crazy with the hpt back in August and September too, I couldn't believe it! We have come a long way!:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

:pink: Congratulations on team pink Jen x! :yipee:


----------



## doggylover

Nice to see you back Jen, and congrats on your little girl!!

I was just updating the front page and noticed that all four ladies who know which gender they are having are all team :pink:!! Time for some :blue: to even up the scores ladies!!


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies. Just to add to the flujab thing I got mine mainly because i have 2 children who pick up bugs from school plus I'm a volunteer at the school so surrounded by kids age 4-6 who dont understand not to wipe their noses on tissues or wash their hands after sneezing lol plus here flu is already circulating xx 

I keep dreaming about cake and Gordon Ramsey!! I haven't told my OH because he knows Gordo is my main celebrity crush, I just like how bossy he is. lol... anyhoo hope you all have a lovely day, I have a feeling I'm team blue but wont find out until end of nov :( xx


----------



## dan-o

doggylover said:


> Nice to see you back Jen, and congrats on your little girl!!
> 
> I was just updating the front page and noticed that all four ladies who know which gender they are having are all team :pink:!! Time for some :blue: to even up the scores ladies!!

I reckon we will be evening up the scores, pretty sure ours is a little boy, based on the last scan.
...But waiting until our private scan @ 16 weeks (6th Novemeber!) to have another peek & hopefully confirm! :D


----------



## kealz194

Little spy and Jen congrats on the little girls! So exciting! And so jelous! I have to wait till December 4th! 
Uk girl hope you feel better and it's nothing serious! 
As for flu jabs I've got mine booked for the 7th nov! I had it with my dd too! The only issue I had was a sore arm lol! 
Afm, I am bit sad today, an old friend I sadly haven't talked to in many years passed away yesterday from cancer.... She just turned 25 2 weeks ago.... Feeling awful as we didn't end on a good note.... But glad she is no longer suffering! Feel so bad for her family and fiancé! 
Not feeling so pregnant last few days apart from nausea! Bump does not look as big as normally do! But I'm sure all is fine, only 2 weeks till I finally get to hear bump hopefully lol! 
Sorry I I missed anyone. Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Here are my u/s pictures from yesterday. :flower: Just so weird to me that I feel like she looks nothing like dd#1 (aw, I have to number her now) did in u/s pics. For some reason it's hard for me to wrap my head around me having a baby who looks different than dd. :shrug:

And her head measurements were 2-3 days ahead of the rest of her. My vagina already hurts thinking about it. :rofl: Why do I have to have huge-headed babies (probably because my husband has the biggest. head. ever.)?!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_6.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11









BABY_16.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 14









BABY_13.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nimbec

Hi Jen congrats on the little girl!!!! 

Hope everyone's ok? I have my gender scan tomorrow sooooo excited!!!! Ill keep you updated!


----------



## ukgirl23

cute scan pics littlespy! I love the alieny ones best  Any names yet? 

I went to the doctor today for the pain, it is just IBS made worse by the virus I had and the antibiotics I took for my UTI. Mixed with a bit of hip pain. So I'm fine :) xx


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats littlespy!!! such cute pics!

Jenx.... Congrats on Team Pink!!!!

doggylover.... You know I'm doing all I can to be Team Blue!!! lol

kealz.... I'm sorry about the loss of your friend. It's never easy, but when things have been left unspoken or unresolved it makes it that much worse. You are in my thoughts & prayers.

nimbec.... Good Luck on your scan tomorrow!!! Hopefully you get some sleep tonight. Can't wait to hear the news & see some pics!!!!

readytomum..... You are right.... December seems like an eternity away. But I'm sure the time is going to fly by & the day we find out we will sit back & think about how fast it went by.... I'm so ready.... 

I have a few girl names picked out that I like.... But I still haven't found that boy name that stands out for me. Which is just crazy because that's what I'm hoping for... Weird... Maybe there is a reason behind it all.....

Hope you ladies have a great day!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Girl names are easier than boy names because they are so pretty. is anyone else sleep talking? OH says I was talking about cake in my sleep then sat up.. demanded he kiss me then when he said no I called him a dick three times and went back to sleep.... i dont remember anything!! LOL xx


----------



## maybesoon

bahahahaahah:haha: ukgirl that is so funny!!!! 

I don't know if I am or not... I haven't been sleeping the last couple of nights due to this stinking head cold I have.... But I'm pretty sure my 2 great danes wouldn't tell on me even if I did!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- so glad it's nothing more serious! Antibiotics usually do a number on my guts, too. :nope:

maybesoon -- We've had a boy name picked out since before ttc #1. Apparently we are never going to use it. I'm convinced we'll have 3 girls. :haha:

As for names, we've tentatively settled on Eleanor Olivia with the nickname Nora (though hubby will probably call her Elle or Ellie. I can feel it :haha:). I just learned a while ago that lots of places in the UK pronounce it el-lan-ah but in the US we pronounce it EL-lan-nor. We've done this name-a-girl song and dance before and know we like very, very, very few names. I'm tempted to rummage through thousands of names again to be sure there's nothing I like better but I have a feeling Eleanor O is going to be it. We have other names we like, like Violet, Winifred (nn "Fred"), and Olive but we just can't see ourselves actually naming a child those names for some reason. :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> Girl names are easier than boy names because they are so pretty. is anyone else sleep talking? OH says I was talking about cake in my sleep then sat up.. demanded he kiss me then when he said no I called him a dick three times and went back to sleep.... i dont remember anything!! LOL xx

Ha ha yes Dh said i sat up in bed and was yelling out Allen where are we at? He said he was like wtf we are in bed were are you. I dont remember anything from it and lol so hard because I've never had that happen before.


----------



## Bjs2005

Littlespy - Cute scan pics and those are some beautiful names you have picked out! 

Jenx - Congrats on your girl!!!

Nimbec - Good luck on your scan tomorrow! I hope it turns out well for you.

Maybesoon- Welcome to second tri! I hope you get feeling well soon! 

I got the flu shot yesterday...so far all I am feeling is a sore arm. I work around people and don't want to risk getting sick from them.

No U/S yesterday at my appointment. :( But I did get to hear LO's hb with a hr of 150-155. So that is good news! I also had my blood drawn for the Quad screening, which screens for open neural tube defects and Down syndrome...I should hear back by next week if anything is wrong. If it's all good they will just tell me at my next appt. I then booked my anatomy scan for November 15! I seriously considered paying for a private gender scan but DH and my mom think it is a waste of money when I will find out in 4 weeks anyway - especially when we could put the money toward other baby stuff we need. I am just hoping these next 4 weeks fly by quickly!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Girl names are easier than boy names because they are so pretty. is anyone else sleep talking? OH says I was talking about cake in my sleep then sat up.. demanded he kiss me then when he said no I called him a dick three times and went back to sleep.... i dont remember anything!! LOL xx
> 
> Ha ha yes Dh said i sat up in bed and was yelling out Allen where are we at? He said he was like wtf we are in bed were are you. I dont remember anything from it and lol so hard because I've never had that happen before.Click to expand...

HAHA!! That is great!! I'm glad I'm not the only one being turned into a fruit cake during pregnancy! I can't believe I sat up in my sleep... :sleep:

I love that name Littlespy! I dont know anyone here in the UK who I know personally who pronounce Elanor as Alanna, :wacko: I hadn't heard of that before, maybe it's a northern accent thing. :shrug:

My daughter just brought a letter home for school complaining that people have been discussing the school on facebook ... It has pissed me off a bit to think we can't even talk about the school now without being moaned at! grrrrr the head teacher left in september and the acting head teacher is on some sort of power trip. She writes new letters 3 times a frikkin week!!! Even one was just asking if we had a spare brownies uniform for her friend. Stupid Bitch! :growlmad:


----------



## nimbec

Love the pic Littlespy!! 

Maybesoon welcome to second tri :) 

Ukgirl glad bubs is ok in so sorry you are suffering I used to suffer terribly with IBS as a teenager :( its awful ((((hugs)))) have you tried pure natural fibre tablets I took them everyday and it helped balance my guts out... I also took buscopan for spasms but not sure if you can take that while preg?? 

As for sleep talking I'm a nightmare anyway!!! I jump out of bed completely asleep screeching that someone or something is in the room saying 'look look' terrifying my partner - that is the least embarrassing one I my worst was when I was very newly in my relationship I was staying over but only a few times per week I announced in my sleep that these sheets are just like the ones we had in prison PMSL!!! OMG imagine the conversation over breakfast!!! In my defence I ha been watching the tv series bad girls that was based in prison!! 

Currently I'm just having awful nightmares that continue when I go back to sleep :( they seem so real!! Scary!!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol lol lol nimbec!! @ prison sheets!! awkward! 

I have the nightmares too. I need to be careful because since I was in the abusive relationship with my ex I get flashbacks and night terrors if the nightmares go too far, basically I'm asleep but my dream is so real I actually feel awake, but in my dream I'm too tired to wake up fully or get out of bed to defend myself, I just hear drawers and cupboards opening knifes and forks rattling and bags rustling and hear footsteps walking towards the door of the room I'm in. But no one ever shows. When I wake up I panic running around to check the kids are safe and no one had broken in. It's really scary :/ 

I haven't tried fiber tablets for my IBS I've only had it for about 3 years so I'm still trying new things. I will have a look for them. You can't take buscopan in pregnancy :( xx


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- I literally just LOLed at prison sheets! :rofl:

ukgirl -- I dunno. Someone posted about the pronounciation on the baby name board. She was from Australia saying she may be moving to the UK and that she loves the name Eleanor but doesn't like the way it's pronounced in the UK because of the last syllable. :shrug: Maybe she was just a flake.

I'm so exhausted. Maisie is cutting bottom cuspids and was up every few minutes from 3am on screaming. :nope: At least I have to assume it was about the teeth. Poor baby.

I just got back from an interview which I think may have gone well despite my extreme lack of sleep and inability to remember anything. Should know something the end of next week, I guess. I hate waiting.


----------



## ukgirl23

lol Littlespy, sounds like it! :) Good luck on the interview xx


----------



## maybesoon

Best of luck on the outcome of the interview LittleSpy. Hope Maisie feels better soon. I'm with ya on the waiting thing. I hate it too.


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I am sleep talking AND walking. I do it on an off, but more so when I'm stressed or worried...or apparently pregnant! Dh downloaded the iPhone app to record me, but it hasn't worked yet...watch this space!

Littlespy oh my gosh that first scan pic is so cute! Eleanor (I went there and used the name! And I would also pronounce it el-ah-nor. My dh is English and I have realised they don't pronounce R properly. More like ahhhh) looks like a space baby! Also love all the nicknames of Eleanor! And good luck with the job.

Nimbec can't wait for scan results!! And was that sleep talking letting out your former life as a prison inmate?! :haha:

Name wise we have for a girl Amelia, Aubrey, Isabelle and Isla. I think it will come down to Isla and Isabelle and I'm not so keen on Aubrey anymore, and dh isn't keen on Amelia. 

For boys we have Alex, Freddie, Alfie and Noah. I think Noah will go- its one of my faves but a girl at school just named her baby Noah. So I think that list will come down to Alex and Alfie. 
The first three are all technically 'nicknames' of the longer version, and I know some people hate kids having a shortened name as their real name (apologies if that's you!) but I hate it when people have a given name and their parents only ever intended to call them by the nickname!


----------



## nimbec

Littlespy good luck for interview results! Poor little one it must be horrid :( I'm impressed you managed to even get to interview with no sleep!


----------



## ukgirl23

I just sat here saying Eleanor over and over and then othrr words with r in and I pronounce it Eleanor with the r not ahh... im from the south I dont know where your dh is from doggylover but my r`s come out as r`s lol..


----------



## doggylover

He's from Norfolk but has a pretty southern accent, not the norfolk bumpkin accent, and he doesn't see a problem with how he says his R either :rofl: but compared to how northern Irish people say it (imagine a pirate saying arrrghhhh!) i notice a real, real difference!

Eg he says spar and spa and I hear the exact same thing, for me it's spa and spaaar


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha doggylover! Does he sound like a farmer? I love that accent xx


----------



## JenX

Thanks for the congrats everyone. Ah names. I'm glad I have a long time to ponder over them. Names are difficult because they are so permanent. I don't want to screw up! 

No sleep talking for me, but lately I am constantly having dreams where I eat wheat products by mistake and then freak out, because I'm gluten intolerant and I know that suffering will follow. It is silly, because I would never actually forget in real life. It is usually something stupid like crackers that I eat in the dreams; I wish it could be some nice crusty bread, which I have been craving!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Haha doggylover! Does he sound like a farmer? I love that accent xx

Lol no he doesn't at all! His dad is unreal, I can barley understand the man! Ad his mum is pretty bad too, but weirdly he and his sister sound more like they are from Kent or Sussex or something! I have never undertook that!

I'm also worried our babies will end up with weird hybrid accents!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahaha nimbec @ prison sheets! I laughed so hard i pee'd! 

We have our gender scan in 13 days and I'm counting down! We have Remington picked out for a boy. Dh is very keen on that name...as for a girl i dunno we have discussed several we like and then some how Dh says they are not girlie enough or i f'ing hate the ones he picks.At this moment we are very very keen on Emmaleigh(Emily) and Aubree. 

Littlespy good luck!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> The first three are all technically 'nicknames' of the longer version, and I know some people hate kids having a shortened name as their real name (apologies if that's you!) but I hate it when people have a given name and their parents only ever intended to call them by the nickname!

I have a nickname for a name and people CONSTANTLY call me by the wrong name. Quite annoying. It's like they can't wrap their head around my name being Julie and not Julia or Juliet. :dohh:

Obviously, I went the same route with Maisie because I love the name Maisie but am not a fan of Margaret or Marjorie or any of the other longer names for which Maisie can be a nickname. TBH, half the time I even shorten Maisie to "Mae" and growing up, my dad only ever called me "Jules," never Julie. So, if you're anything like us, even if you use a nickname for a name you're probalby likely to shorten it down to one syllable (I'd totally end up calling Alex or Alfie "Al" :haha: Man, I'm lazy).

So, I really like nicknames because I think they're sweet but I also choose first names based on me liking the entire name and not just the nickname. Eleanor will probably be Nora, Elle, or Ellie most of the time but I don't really love any of those as stand alone first names so Eleanor she will (probably) be. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

That makes total sense. I think my problem is I love Alex, but a, not so fond of Alexander, and we like Alfie, but I can't stand Alfred! So it wouldn't make sense for us to call baby either of the longer names. Whereas with Isabelle I know we'd end up going for izzy as a nickname, but I would want the whole name on the birth certificate!! 

I confuse myself sometimes - I'm half into the nicknames and half not! :haha: each to their own I suppose, and I apparently am very fussy!! But I totally agree, you have to love the whole name you choose, and any nicknames you plan on using too. It's such a big decision...I'm starting to feel overwhelmed!

Also, I would never consider Julie as a nickname - to me that's a whole name of its own!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha about weird hybrid accents. I think I have one of those. I'm from the southeastern US and that's a very distinct accent. Most of my family has a really thick accent (to the point I've been around them all my life and can hardly understand what they're saying sometimes! Especially one of my uncles and my dad. Lord help me in a conversation with either of them). But I'm really not a fan of it so I trained myself out of it when I was about 13. But at that time, I had friends from all over the country and spent a good bit of time with their families so I feel like I picked up a little of several accents (New York/Long Island and Wisconsin especially). Then as I've gotten older, I've gotten lazier about how I speak so some southern accent has crept back in my speech. I get asked a lot where I'm from. :dohh: Um.... like 100 miles north of here? :haha:

If I'm up north, people pretty much can immediately tell I'm from the south. But my accent is so much more mild than most everyone else's down here that people here get a bit confused. :haha: I personally love some versions of the accent (like the Savannah/Charleston old-south accent!). But that's not the one most of my family has (except my mom's sister has it for some reason... :haha: My mom's is really country/twangy).

Sometimes I talk in an awful country twangy southern accent to Maisie just to terrify my husband (who spent most of his speech-formative years out west and has very little accent). He's not so much a lover of the southern accent. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

My little boy is Lucas but everyone calls him Luke x


----------



## LittleSpy

I think part of my problem with names is there are so many options and I have to feel like I've uncovered every single option before I can be comfortable with my decision. I can't just settle on a name we both like and be done. I have to keep looking just in case. :dohh: If it were up to my husband, we would be completely done already. But I know I'll agonize over it for at least a few more months. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy lol at your accent story! Deep South mixed wit Long Island is certainly something I would love to hear!! Isn't it funny how your dad or whoever can have such a strong accent, and then yours is so much more mild? It's exactly like that with my dh and his sister. Accents are a funny thing!

I have a really mild northern Irish accent, compared to...everyone else in the country! My whole family do for some reason, and people quite often find it hard to place where I am from.


----------



## ukgirl23

I love irish accents! And the way they say mammy instead of mum lol.. 

omg I have my grandads memorial service to go to on sunday and my whole family has exploded into a huge dramatic family fued between my dad. his mum abd his sisters.. my brother has gone to greece for the weekend so he is safe.. as for me.. meet the one stuck in the middle.. This is going to suck! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Ugh ukgirl not good at all. My family are always bickering about something (as in my mum and her siblings) mainly because my granny treats my family like wee slavies and doesn't ask anyone else to ever do anything!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, my grandma is lovely to our faces but complains about us behind our backs, she complained about my brother not paying the rent, he was 1 week late because he had to cover the cost of his flights for his holiday and she moaned to EVERYONE in our family.. but him... I still dont think he knows lol. She moans because I haven't been to see her but I hadn't seen my mum for 3 weeks because I was so ill with the UTI then the stomach virus, my mum was the only person who hadn't seen our scan pictures. I told them when I'm better to visit people my mum is the first one I'm going to see. I don't think she liked it I haven't heard from her since. I'm going on sunday only to remember my grandad, if anyone even so much as mentions my dad or my brother I'll be out of there. I find it so hard to keep my mouth shut lately.


----------



## doggylover

Pregnancy has made me less tolerant as well lol!!!

Last week my uncle phoned my mum to complain about something offensive I said to him......three years ago, and that is not a joke or an exaggeration. It was three years ago, and he is moaning about it now. And then when I saw him two days later he was all sweetness and light!

Families :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

This is such an active thread to keep up lol. I had my jag on wednesday arm was bit inches and i took plaster of lol arm is a little sore but today ive been sick twice and had an upset belly all day. Feeling little better but i cant help wonder if its due to the jag as my dad gets one every year and say it takes 2 days to kick in. Im going to have an early night and try sleep it off. But last 2 nights ive been so restless :( xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Four girls in this thread already! Well, I am convinced my kid is a boy, even though I have been saying for years that I wanted a girl. I just think the baby looks like a boy in the scan pics. There is no nub visible or anything, but the face and head just look boyish. And everyone in this thread is sworn to secrecy if I am actually having a girl- don't tell her I thought she looked like a boy when she was a fetus lol

It sounds like nobody else is worried about the flu vax except me. So I guess I will stop worrying about it and just talk to my midwife about my concerns next week and then decide. My husband is also sick of my updates on my internet "research" on the topic... Dr Google is the worst doctor ever! So that settles it, no more "research" or worrying about it. 

Names! I got a huge stack of baby name books out of the library and my husband hates all the boy names I have suggested except one. I love the name Soren- vetoed. That's my fave. And also Aiden which I have loved for years and years and years, but now I feel it is too popular and my hubby vetoed it anyway. I also love the name Noel, but don't like the pronunciation here in the states where its like the christmas carol. I am Australian & Scottish so we say Noel as in rhymes with Joel. My hubby was like "wtf, like the grassy knoll??" lol so that's the end of that. The only name he quite likes is Miles, which I do like a lot as well. And Quinn... but our dog's name is Quinn! I told him if he liked that name so much he shouldn't have used it for the dog!

My fave girls's names are Annelise and Sasha. Sasha was vetoed. I think this will be a long process! I am also addicted to that baby name wizard website. So addictive. I love the sibling name feature. Between my flu vax research project and baby name wizard I get nothing done.


----------



## LittleSpy

Kristabelle - I don't think I'm getting the flu shot this year. I didnt get it when I was pregnant the first time, either. I got it last year because my dd was too young to have it and I wanted to keep her well. I haven't gotten sick with the flu since I was 12 and surprisingly enough I had gotten the vaccination just a couple months before I got sick. :wacko: I've only gotten the vax twice in the last 13 years and haven't had the flu at all in that time. :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

dont think ive ever had the flu its always been the cold lol.


ive got my baby names already not sharing until we find out sex but i guess i could tell you ladies. boy it will be luke and girl we have paige lol but those werent my first choices. i love for girl kacey. grace. and the paige for a boy i had loads lol brodey. taylor. delcan. my mind as gone blank i forgot this rest lol.


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> . And everyone in this thread is sworn to secrecy if I am actually having a girl- don't tell her I thought she looked like a boy when she was a fetus lol

:rofl: your secret is safe with me!!!

Weird that in America they would pronounce Noel like no-Elle, here that's a girls name! I'm with you on it rhyming with Joel, sounding like knoll!


----------



## dan-o

I'll be opting out of both the flu jab and the whooping cough/4-in-one jab. Immune reactions run in the family, and oddly enough in my husbands family too (FIL nearly died from guillian barre syndrome in 2010) so it's more of a risk to the baby having it, than not in my case. I'm just going to be careful and avoid people as much as possible! Shouldn't be too much of a problem considering I'm on modified bedrest anyway lol! 

I would obviously risk having the jabs if I wasn't pregnant though, so may have them next year :)


----------



## dan-o

I have absolutely no idea on names yet, especially boys ones :dohh:
I guess once we know the gender for sure, it might make it a bit easier to think of something. Trouble is I want a name that's old fashioned, but not popular.. Tough call lol!


----------



## kealz194

Lol cherry bump good name choice! Paige is my dds name! When we chose her name that was it, I mentioned that name, he agreed and no other names came to mind! Didn't even think of boy names as I had a feeling it was a girl! And she was! An I haven't met any other Paige's either! This time we can't really pick a name for either! I'm getting annoyed with my mil too as she keeps coning up with names that are awful!!!! And also I dont want people giving me choices and if I actually pick one they said they will be like oh I picked that for you! Lol so we are not telling anyone our choice when we finally make it lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

I just got a cot bed for free!! And now all I hear is that its bad luck... every time I've gotten something I've been told it's bad luck. Do these people think I'm not going to buy anything for my baby until it's born??? :/


----------



## dan-o

Wow! What a result Ukgirl!! 
Ignore the old wives tales!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you Dan-o! xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I haven't gotten the flu shot, and probably won't. I don't think they push it as much here as they do over in the UK because I haven't really heard anything about it, and my DR hasn't mentioned it at all. :shrug: I have an appointment tomorrow, so maybe she'll say something then. I've never had the flu shot in my life though, so if I don't have to get it, I'm not keen on doing so. Whenever I get sick it's with sinus related stuff and the flu shot isn't going to help that.

As for baby names, DH and I have names picked out for a girl and for a boy. We had a MUCH easier time picking out boys names. I had TONS of boys names that I liked, and very few girls names. So we have two full sets of names for each (partly because there was a chance we could be having twinnies, but just a singlet!) So our name choices are, in order of preferrence for each:

Peter Malachai and Oliver Felix
Isabelle Joyce (Joyce after my grandma) and Emily Maddelyne

Isabelle has suddenly become a super popular name which is kind of unfortunate, because I had a really popular name as a kid and hated it. But it's a family name that's pretty important on my DH's side, and I've always really liked that name. So c'est la vie!


----------



## dan-o

I like Malachi /Malachy too, but hubby not keen, so that's ones off our list now lol :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just a very quick update as I'm a busy bee today I had scan and there is absolutely no doubting we are having a boy!!! He was laying legs akimbo refusing to move lol!!! You couldn't miss it god I didn't think it would be that clear - clear balls and willy lol!! Very happy now just to work out a name..... 

Ukgirl don't listen to tales good for you any saving Is great!!


----------



## Cherrybump

I agree Ukgirl. Ive already got my buggie and people told me it was bad luck i was like no it aint. You need these things for the baby and im wouldnt buy it after it born since i need to the stuff for the labor or to bring it home. 

I properly wont get to use the name paige either if we have a boy but if i ever get pregnant again and we have a girl that name shall be up there i hope lol


----------



## ukgirl23

well I'm trying not to buy too much until I have my 21 week scan and find out gender but she asked on facebook if anyone wanted her cot bed so I couldn't really wait, they are £100ish in shops! I'm going to buy a new matress, under bed drawer and one of those attachable cot top changing tables and that will be good enough for me. lol

Today I have been SURROUNDED by screaming kids!! one who smashed into my son and hurt him. We have been to a play area and pizza hut....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizza hut! 
Now I'm laying on my bed like a beached whale! lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> . And everyone in this thread is sworn to secrecy if I am actually having a girl- don't tell her I thought she looked like a boy when she was a fetus lol
> 
> :rofl: your secret is safe with me!!!
> 
> Weird that in America they would pronounce Noel like no-Elle, here that's a girls name! I'm with you on it rhyming with Joel, sounding like knoll!Click to expand...

We pronounce it both way in the US. I'd pronounce a girl Noel like no-elle and a boy Noel rhyming with Joel. Remember Noel on _Frasier_? But I agree most people here just reading that name would assume no-elle/girl.


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o said:


> I like Malachi /Malachy too, but hubby not keen, so that's ones off our list now lol :dohh:

Hubby isn't super keen on it either, so that's why it got relegated to middle name status... because I really like it and wasn't willing to let it go completely! :haha:

Nimbec: Woooohooooo for team blue! :blue: I think we might be team blue too, although we've got a ways to go before we can actually find out for sure at our next scan!

Ukgirl: Nice score on the cot! I don't think it's bad luck either, but then again I don't buy into very many wives tales anyway. So who knows? :shrug: I'd say if you get a good price on something (free being the best!) then why not? You know you need it eventually, so why wait.


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- CONGRATS ON :blue:!!! :happydance: 

ukgirl -- those people you know are so silly. Enjoy your free stuff! Now that I know baby's gender, I'm completely unreserved buying stuff. Not that I have much to buy because we already have like... everything we need. Woot for having 2 girls close together! :haha:

Readytomum - I love Oliver Felix! I also love the name Isabelle/Isabel and so does dh (it was his grandmother's name) but I don't think I can get over how popular it is here. :nope: I think Isabella is the most popular girl name in the US right now. Even Eleanor is a bit too popular for my taste at like #150 (1 in 1000 girls in 2011). *sigh*


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys,

Sorry been away for a while having a nightmare at work and wanted your thoughts....
I work as an agency social worker...so on temporary contract. Three weeks ago, I handed my notice in because I was finding my case load unmanagable..I was persuaded to stay, with assurance that they would take case off etc. Three days later, I inform them that I am pregnant, lost a twin...but have thought about what they propose and will stay...at least till February when I will leave for maternity (thought it was best to be honest!!!) .......BIG MISTAKE..... A week later I was signed off work for a week with pregnancy complications. I retuned this monday...two days later (wed) I was given one weeks notice .... Stating I was behind with timescales/ standard of work slipping. The stuff they were going to support me with, before they found out I was pregnant!!!! 

I plan on putting in a grevience when I have left. I have got copies of my supervision notes and on the 9th September 2012.... It clearly states that she was advocating for a pay rise for me.....boy how things can change!!!!
I am terrified I am going to now get a bad reference, and won't be able to find a new job.

What do people think?


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm pretty sure they aren't allowed to do that bitzysarah! It looks like they let you go because you are pregnant. xxx


----------



## nimbec

Bitzysara they definately can't do that!! Could you spk to citizens advice? ESP as you have evidence from the last meeting. So sorry you have to deal with this :( (((hugs)))


----------



## LittleSpy

Bitsysarah -- I work for state gov't in the US and deal with employee relations (basically, I would be the person who determined if letting you go was a legal and appropriate action for the agency/employer to take). In order to terminate someone for performance issues where I work, they'd need documentation proving your issues and that they had tried to resolve them with you before letting you go. So, based on what you say (that your last notes from your supervisor state you were doing very well), I think there's a very good chance of your grievance being heard and going in your favor. If the grievance goes in your favor, I'd think at the very least you could bargain for them to seal your disciplinary/negative performance file and to give only neutral references. But from the sound of it, you're likely to even get your job back. :shrug:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Thanks guys,

I am not interested in staying after how they have treated me, but I am fighting for a fair reference. To top it off, they have only given me a weeks notice, so totally stressing trying to get cases up to date... For my families and so it does not look bad on me as a professional. When all I really wanna do right now, is crawl under my blanket and stay there for a few days...... I am soooo stressed right now :( 

Thank you all again for your advice x

I will make an appointment to see the CAB for advice.


----------



## doggylover

Sarah so sorry that has happened, and the others are right it's totally unacceptable. However, people can be sneaky so definitely get yourself to a lawyer and take everything you have, as they could show 'evidence' to support themselves as well.

Nimbec, congratulations on your little man!!! Wonderful news!!


----------



## dan-o

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies just a very quick update as I'm a busy bee today I had scan and there is absolutely no doubting we are having a boy!!! He was laying legs akimbo refusing to move lol!!! You couldn't miss it god I didn't think it would be that clear - clear balls and willy lol!! Very happy now just to work out a name.....

Congratulations on team :blue:!!! :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

Bitsysarah, sorry to hear about all your work troubles, sounds horrible, and from what you say, totally unfair! Hope you can get some advice on this from somewhere like CAB, it definitely doesn't sound right!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah thats unfair dismissal. I think the ball is in your court there and you such have a good case against them. You have to let us know how you get on. xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a great Sunday :) mine was busy so feeling exhausted tonight. I'm going to have a wee rant about my SIL so feel free to skip...

Now I know the majority of people use disposable nappies and until 4 months ago I was all set to as well. But I then decided cloth suited me better. I don't judge people who use either, I don't care what anyone else uses, this is about what I want to do. So finally got round to telling my family, and my mum had the very old fashioned idea of what cloth nappies entail. So I took one to show her, and my SIL was there. This is how the convo went

"Are you using reusable nappies?"
"Yes"
"REALLY?"
"...yes."
"Oh my gosh think of all the extra washing!!!"

I ignored this as I was annoyed that was the first thing she would say. Then she continued
"Aww well, when you give it up after a while disposables will be just fine"

I also ignored this, as the not so subtle insinuation is I will not keep it up. Just for that comment alone I will do it until the day my children are potty trained!!!

"Why are you doing it?"
"Well, it's definitely better for the environment, and its going to work out cheaper."
She turns to my nephew "aww well, I guess we are just bad for the environment and don't care at all, hey?"

Then she made a million more snide remarks about how lazy she must be not to do it etc. I never said anything about people who don't use cloth, because I don't care! It's whatever suits every family best, and she was just so rude and dismissive of it all. I get that it's not her thing but she doesn't have to be so down on me for doing it.

Apologies for the rant!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone, sorry ive not been about for a while things just been mega hectic with wedding, honeymoon and work etc!

Glad to see everyone is doing so well and exciting that people are starting to find out the sex of their babies! 

All is well this end, we are staying team yellow (for now lol) and ive recently had a mw appointment and a flu jab with no issues. I have a consultant appointment next friday and my next scan is 19th Nov. Sickenss has eased a bit though still have bad days, And its my birthday tomorrow yay! lol
Am definalty gonna make more effort to keep up with this thread its all getting very exciting now.
Oh we have also ordered our tandem pushchair, gone for the Obaby zynegi zoom with a carrycot and maxi cosi car seat. Cant wait to get it!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh forgot to say my most exciting bit of news is that my little boy walked for the 1st time yesterday, am so proud of him! 
Doggylover, my due date is now 7th April if you could please ammend the front page for me, thanks hun x


----------



## doggylover

Melissasbump, happy birthday for tomorrow! And lots of claps for your little one walking! What a huge achievement! Clever boy! Sounds like you have been very busy, glad to hear you are feeling well :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooo your due the same day as me :). i also bought a obaby buggie with car seat. its the traveil system one. My little brother order it from amazon as it was alot cheaper :)

Is anyone else getting really hot over the face. Like a hot flush? 

Im burning up drinking some water. Putting my cold hands on my face i could probably run water over it to and since be to hot. Think i need to open a window lol. 

So glad to be at 16weeks now wish means my scan is getting closer :). xxx


----------



## melissasbump

oooh Cherry due date buds yay!!


----------



## Cherrybump

whoop. im off to bed now ladies super tired plus my face has burnt up although has gone down a little.got a head ache to xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends!

I'm sitting here in a pair of maternity pants and loving the level of comfort! Unfortunately the ones my MIL picked up for me are too small. I'm flattered that she thinks I'm that skinny though! :haha:

I went to the Sears Outlet Center with my sister today hoping to find some cute tops for work and didn't have much luck. I did however finally pick up my pumpkins for Halloween. I know that some of you don't really celebrate it where you are, but it's my favourite day of the year! I love carving pumpkins and decorating the house up. So that part was good. :thumbup:

We've got a friend coming over tonight to watch the movie Coraline and have some tacos, so looking forward to a good evening too. I have a DR appointment tomorrow, and I'm really hoping that she'll pull out the Doppler... I haven't heard Fraggles HB yet... and since my scan is still soooo far away, I could use the reassurance that everything is going well before our big announcement on Halloween!


----------



## ukgirl23

aww readytomum your night sounds great!! We celebrate halloween big in our home, mainly cus of the kids, I have to wait until the last few days before halloween to do ours otherwise they go mouldy lol. I'm crap at pumpkin carving :p Coraline is a good movie :)

My weekend has been lazy mornings and busy evenings, we took the kids to a play center on saturday and then to pizza hut and today after an extra long lay in we went to visit my dad and stayed a bit long so grabbed mackies on the way home. I'm making a point of eating healthier from tomorrow onwards though. 

I decided not to go to the memorial thing for my granddad, my dads side of the family are very 2 faced and moan about everyone, and I don't think I would have kept shtum when they started slagging off my brother and my dad. I'm fed up with their drama so i just cut ties. I can remember my granddad my own way really. 

I got my doppler out this evening, and yesterday .. babies HB is so loud now and much more like horses. we have 5 weeks to go til our gender scan now, so excited :D 

Hope you have all had a good weekend! xxx


----------



## lily28

Mellissa glad you're back! Congrats on LO taking the first steps! What a milestone! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Lazy weekend for us, I met with my bestie on Saturday for early dinner and she really made me tear up and emotional, she got me a present for our wedding anniversary (she was maid of honor). She knows me too well, it was a tea set I was dying to own, the crazy thing is that I never told her anything!
Sunday we spent with parents in law.


----------



## Conundrum

Hello everyone, I am sorry for taking a while to rejoin. My family has had some health issues so I have been busy lately. Congratulations to everyone's genderscans, sonograms and heartbeats. It is nice to hear that everyone is enjoying their pregnancy - the good and the bad (hopefully morning sickness and nightmares are over for most). 

Tomorrow is 14 weeks, for us:happydance:. We had our 13week sonogram last week ( which is not usually done where I live, thank goodness that MIL worked for the OBGYN we are going to.) Our LO is doing great .We were afraid about not seeing movement, but once our technician hit a certain spot, the flailing did not stop- the baby is just like me, hates to be woken from a nice nap. :haha:Heartbeat is a steady 160bpm, and the baby is measuring 3 days ahead of schedule, and already has noticeable eyebrows!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> aww readytomum your night sounds great!! We celebrate halloween big in our home, mainly cus of the kids, I have to wait until the last few days before halloween to do ours otherwise they go mouldy lol. I'm crap at pumpkin carving :p Coraline is a good movie :)

Oops! I guess I should have clarified... we haven't carved them yet, just picked them out! I'll be carving mine the day of Halloween. I like to make really intricate patterns, so if I carve them even the night before I risk it shrivelling enough for a part to break. (Although if you put them in the fridge with saran wrap over the pattern, it helps to keep it moist a bit longer!)

That's great that you celebrate Halloween! I didn't think it was very popular in the UK? Do your kids go Trick-or-Treating?

Killing time before my DR appointment this morning.... so hopefully she'll use the Doppler! I want to hear little Fraggle's HB so badly! We're planning to make our FB announcement on Halloween, so some reassurance that all is well would be nice. 

Hope everyone's Monday is off to a good start. :flower:


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum, halloween is definitely getting more popular over here now. But (in my opinion) the kids only care about the sweets. Some of them don't dress up and just come to your house trick or treating, they do not get into the spirit of it, and celebrate in that great way that Americans do. I love it in America and HATE it here, where it's just greedy wee sods!!!

Obviously not all of them though!


----------



## lily28

My DH loves Halloween and we always watch lots of horror films on the night of. I light up the Pumpkin candles and decorate with fall fruits, make pumpkin soup & cornbread! I didn't grow up with the traditions but I always love celebrating the seasons and this one is probably my favorite!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Aw, sorry your SIL's an idiot. :dohh: I actually think cloth is _more convenient!_ I don't have to worry about how many diapers we have and when we'll run out, etc. We do use one disposable overnight because I've yet to find an affordable cloth solution that doesn't leak loads overnight. And we only wash 1-2 times a week so it's not like huge amounts of extra laundry. :shrug: I live in an interesting area where almost none of the kids dress up for Halloweend but still come trick or treating, too. Even adults come knocking for candy (which REALLY pisses me off). Greedy a-holes. :growlmad: But I live in an area where people tend to think they're entitled to a hand-out. I actually witnessed a panhandler chewing someone out a few days ago because he approached their car at a stop light and asked for $2.00 and they told him no. WTF?!

melissasbump -- Yay Harrison!! Happy birthday to you!

Readytomum -- Halloween is my favorite holiday, too! So excited for when my girls are big enough to go trick-or-treating!

ukgirl -- So sorry about your grandad and that your dad's side of the family is like that. :hugs:

lily28 -- Aw, so sweet about your best friend.

conundrum -- My LO was very still for my first 3 ultrasounds (I had 1 emergency scan due to bleeding and 1 to check the size of an ovarian cyst I have). So, for the gender scan, I decided to drink a cup of apple juice about an hour before... HA! That did the trick for sure. :haha: She was squirming everywhere. I actually thought the tech wasn't going to be able to tell us girl/boy because of all the wiggling but she was very patient and finally managed.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thankyou littlespy :) xxx

Readytomum I take mine out trick or treating wvery year. this year Connie is a witch and Lucas wants to be a pumpkin. my brothers are 6 and 8 years old so we are going with my mum and them. 

In norway they dont like it. this are a very religeous country. they call it devil worshiping. So we didnt go out much on halloween in norway just done the pumpkins and we would have our own little spooky night. 

thats a good tip about putting them in the fridge! We found mini mini pumpkins today. they were called munchkins they are soooo cute we are going to use them as tea light holders :) 

I got my cot today for free. mums made me promise I wont put it up until at least 24 weeks haha. Xx


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec.... CONGRATS on Team Blue!!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great day.

AFM... I still have this stinking head cold. It did finally move to the right side of my face on Saturday afternoon so I'm hoping it will be completely gone in the next couple of days. The oh has completely pissed me off. Thursday night last week he started asking me to come stay the night. I told him NO, I was already in bed & sick. We were set up to have our "talk" on Friday afternoon. So I go over to the house & he's half asleep (been working 12 hour days). I ended up staying about 10 minutes & he kept dozing off so I left. We go nothing accomplished. Then Saturday afternoon he's being all chatty texting. Asks me to come over to see him. It took less than 6 minutes for me to get from where I was when he text me to the house. I rang the doorbell 3 times & sent him 2 texts. After waiting at the door for about 5 minutes I text him that I was leaving & I left. (maybe I should have just gone in. I do still have a key). So I never heard from him again until 9pm last night when he responded to a text I sent him at 10:30 yesterday morning saying I was completely confused. He responded simply "I am confused also. Goodnight"..... What the hell. 

His daughter's birthday party is Tuesday evening & his mom text me yesterday saying they were going & after I told her what happened she asked that I still go also. I just don't know if I should or not. Part of me wants to go just to show him I can. Another part of me says I need to just cut him out of my life completely cause he's killing me slowly with this off again on again swings. His ex will have the kids starting Wednesday & part of me wants to just show up there Wednesday evening, walk in without knocking & tell him what I think. That it's time for him to choose right then and there if he wants me & this baby in his life or not. That I'm done with these silly little games he's playing with my emotions.

On a good note. I got my fetal doppler in today!!! I can't wait to try it out!!!!


----------



## lily28

> I live in an area where people tend to think they're entitled to a hand-out. I actually witnessed a panhandler chewing someone out a few days ago because he approached their car at a stop light and asked for $2.00 and they told him no. WTF?!

It is the same everywhere. I gave someone 3 euros(!) because he was the aggressive type, but he asked for 5 and when I said I didn't have anymore he threw the money back to me (pretty hard)! There are a lot of incidents like that...


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon.. I'm not sure what it is but everything with him and his family sounds really dodgy. I'm not saying that there is anything but it just seems like one minute he doesn't want the baby, then the next he's begging you to stay round, you said he wanted to hurt you to make you loose the baby so why would you stay there over night?? And his mum said he had been lying to her and sending her horrible emails but she's going to his daughter's birthday and she wants you to come too. I would be careful that they aren't trying to set you up! Like he texts you telling you to go round but he doesn't answer the door.. make sure you save the texts of him asking you to go round so if it goes to court he can't accuse you of being a psycho stalker ex wife. Maybe I'm being too paranoid but on my own instincts something stinks xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ukgirl. Because I have been feeling the exact same way. That is why I won't use my key & go into the house. I ring the doorbell & text him. Then I always make sure I text him again for confirmation that he didn't let me in. Like on Saturday, when I text him & said "are you going to let me in?" Then 5 minutes later I text him saying "ok well then I'm leaving". I keep all of our communication in a file on my work computer. I'm just sick of the mind games. I'm to the point of not having anything else to do with him at all after this birthday party. The only reason I am even considering going is because it's his daughters birthday & not for him. 

He's just causing me so much stress, confusion & lack of sleep. It's not good for our baby & I think it's time that I just end it all. I can't keep going on this rollercoaster. I love him, but he's causing too much stress on our baby. I was doing good the last couple of weeks. After this weekend I'm back to not being able to eat & sick to my stomach again.... 

Hope you are doing well.....


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh maybesoon, you have loads against him if it should go to court and he knows that so he could be making reasons to make you look bad. I'm not saying it's definately the case but in my own experiences with my ex husband he was sneaky, you've got to always be one step ahead. If I were you I would cut ties if he is making you stressed. No one can say you haven't tried. It's an awful situation for him to put you in. 

I'm off to parent's evening now and I feel sick as a pig! :( take care chat later xx


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 -- See, I'm not so used to that. I used to live right downtown here where there is a huge homeless population. People would ask me for money every time I stepped outside to walk my dog or go to my car and after a few months of living there I stopped giving out even pocket change. But I would always offer to bring them food - to run upstairs and make them a sandwich and grab a piece of fruit & some milk or something. Most of the time when I got back downstairs with the food, the person would be gone but sometimes they were still there and took the food and were so grateful. Even if they hadn't stayed, they at least pretended to be appreciative of my offer before taking off after I went upstairs. :shrug: Now I live on the outskirts of the same city and people (who *aren't* homeless) *knock on my front door* to ask me for money/beer/cigarettes/whatever and then get pissed off when I tell them no. Seriously? Most of them don't even offer to like.. rake leaves or anything, just want me to give them money. *We live in the same effing neighborhood!* Why do you think I should give you money?! :haha: So now I just call the cops on them. :nope: Once one of them left my house and went across the street to ask my neighbor and I heard my neighbor laugh _really_ loudly when the guy asked him for money. My neighbor is such a dick to everyone but that was so funny.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Well ladies, my DR appointment went well today overall.

Apparently when they did my blood test last time, they forgot to check something, so I have to go back to get blood work done again. :dohh: I hate getting blood drawn so incredibly much. Sigh.

BUT... I did get to hear Fraggle's heartbeat today!! The DR was searching around for what seemed like forever and couldn't find it. She was just about to give up and send me for an ultrasound instead, when she finally found it. I was starting to get really paranoid that something was horribly wrong, and then she found that amazing sound!! So sadly no extra ultrasound, but thankfully everything is just fine and Fraggle's HB is 160 and sounds nice and strong! :happydance: Such a relief!


----------



## doggylover

Great news readytomum! Hearing that hb for the first time (that was me last week!) is so cool! And so reassuring!

Littlespy, I'm glad to hear you say that cloth is actually less hassle than disposables. I was starting to panic that maybe she was right and I'm not up to it...but then I thought why the hell not?! Sounds like you have some right dodgy characters round your way. We just have annoying kids, thankfully all the adults are sensible enough!


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies,

So happy to hear that most seem to be in the Halloween spirit. It is by far my favorite holiday... I love to make a costume each year. So this year I will dress up an an Oven and OH will be a backer. I will then post it on FB. It seems that most of my friends have not caught onto the two post about pregnancy that i've made... maybe this will clue them in :haha:

I went for my monthly appointment today (not sure how its done int he UK, but we have to go every 4 weeks to see the doc. They listen to the HB and check weight and urin). I also had to give my second blood for the genetic testing. I am supposed to get a call on Wedesday for my final NT results (I guess the combine both blood results with the scan and come up with a calculation). :shrug:. My office has two doctors, and while I am the patient of one, I have to have one appointment with the other (in case the other is on call the night I delivery)... Well, I don't really like the other one :blush:. I'm sure she is jsut as nice, but I really hope my doc will be on call... if not... I will hold my legs closed until shes back on call :haha:

With my weigh in, I was 1 lb above original weight (based on my home scale, its closer to 2.5lbs but i'll take it lol). I was not skinny to begin with, so I thought it was a good things... New doc gave me the speech that I had to start gaining more weight :growlmad:


Maybesoon, whats with the mind games?? Your OH is being exceptionally douchy!! Hope this all gets sorted out soon for you :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

Readytomum.... yeah on the appointment & getting to hear the baby's heartbeat. 

Steph... Halloween is one of my most favorite holidays also! When I went in on the 15th I had only gained 2lbs so far. :haha: on you saying you will hold your legs together until your doc goes back on call.... I have been saying the exact same thing. If I have to cross my legs & stand on my head I'm going to do everything in my power to hold off for my doc!!!

As for the oh.... UGH.... He's infuriating. :growlmad: I have about decided that if CRAZY is what he wants, CRAZY is what he's gonna get. I am about to the point of going over there on Wednesday when the kiddos are with their mom, not ringing the doorbell or anything, but walking right through the door & letting him have a HUGE piece of my mind. I'm done with this wishy washy rollercoaster. He has a choice to make & he's going to do it right then & there. Either he wants me & our baby or he doesn't. I'm done.


----------



## LittleSpy

steph -- ha, funny about holding your legs shut. My practice had 4 doctors I had to see when I was pregnant the first time and my least favorite doctor by far was the one to deliver Maisie. And I scheduled it knowing that because at that point I didn't give a crap about which doc was catching the baby! :haha: She only pissed me off a few times while I was in labor. :haha: Now they've added two more doctors to the practice so I have to see 6 different OBs this time! :wacko: That's too many, I think, but they didn't ask for my opinion. :haha: :winkwink: Even they get confused. At my 12 week appointment, the nurse was like "You're seeing Dr. ____ today. No... Dr. ____. No... Dr. ____." ?! I had no idea who I was seeing until she came in and introduced herself (one of the new doctors... even right this minute I don't remember which one of the new ones she was for sure :dohh:). It's a fun surprise -- who am I going to get to see on Thursday?


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So happy to hear that most seem to be in the Halloween spirit. It is by far my favorite holiday... I love to make a costume each year. So this year I will dress up an an Oven and OH will be a backer. I will then post it on FB.

:rofl: I love this idea! You have to post some pictures for us to see!!! 

Whoa US ladies, things are so different over there than over here! I love that you know the dr (all 6 of them!) who will deliver your baby. With me (don't know about other UK ladies) I see one specific midwife about 4 times, but if I have a problem I call another team of midwives. At the hospital for my scans I just see whoever is working, and there are about 20 midwives and loads of drs. And then in labour again its just whoever is working. Any randomer!


----------



## maybesoon

ewww doggylover... I wouldn't like that at all.... I've been seeing my doctor for 6 years. She has worked hard to get me to where I am & I would NOT be happy to have to see someone else. However, the other doc that takes call for her when she's not on call is amazing also. I worked with him a number of years ago so I know him pretty well. I just prefer my doctor because I'm really comfortable with her & I'm pretty shy.


----------



## doggylover

Yeah it's definitely less personal. I'm sure that if you choose midwife led care here that you do see the same people over and over, but not in hospital led care (from my experience)

I'm pretty shy as well, but after my mc in January I realised I was just glad to have someone who knew what they were doing with that probe to help me out, so I imagine ill be ok in labour! I hope so anyway :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

That's probably a lot to do with completely privatized health care vs. public. We really, really, really pay to know our doctors here. The cost of my very routine OB care and labor and delivery with dd#1 was about $20,000! I even paid about $5k out of my pocket after all was said and done. If I'm honest, I still owe the hospital $600... I've made several large payments but lately I've just been paying $100/month. I'll finally be done by the time #2 comes along! :dohh: The $5k out of pocket was just my deductible and the part of the doctor and hospital bills that insurance deemed was my responsibility. I'm not including the cost of my health insurance premiums (add another $1,000 for those 9 months for that). And again, that was with absolutely ZERO complications during pregnancy, labor, and delivery! And I had relatively decent and reasonably priced insurance.


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> That's probably a lot to do with completely privatized health care vs. public. We really, really, really pay to know our doctors here (The cost of my very routine OB care and labor and delivery with dd#1 was about $20,000! I even paid about $5k out of my pocket after all was said and done. If I'm honest, I still owe the hospital $600... and the $5k out of pocket was just my deductible and the part of the doctor and hospital bills that insurance deemed was my responsibility. That was after paying $1200 that year for my health insurance... which my employer paid about $6,000 for that year. So, close to $30k total! :wacko: And again, that was with absolutely ZERO complications during pregnancy, labor, and delivery!).

When I listen to the ordeals some of you ladies have to go through with paying medical care, and having changing midviwes/doctors etc. I'm SOOOO thankful I live in Canada! It doesn't cost me anything to go the DR's for my checkups, and have my ultrasounds and blood work etc. It's all covered under my provincial health care which I don't pay for. (Not directly anyway, we all do sort of through our taxes though) 

I'm also very hopeful that my current doctor will be the one delivering my baby. She does work as part of a delivery team at the hospital, so it's possible I'll have one of her teammates instead.... but like some others have said, I'll be crossing my legs until it's her turn if I can help it! :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Yep LittleSpy. My bosses pay $650/month for my health insurance and that doesn't even cover prenatal/maternity because there's only 3 of us on it & I'm the only one that could possibly get pregnant so I couldn't see them spending the extra $1200/month to add prenatal/maternity to our plan.... I am however on my oh's insurance which costs $300/month & that does cover prenatal/maternity. But by the time I am finished paying my co-pays at all my doctors visits & the hospital/delivery fees our kiddo will end up costing me somewhere around $20,000.00 if there are no complications.... So when I say I expect the best care & for my doctor to be there when I call & answer all my questions.... I truly expect it....


----------



## ukgirl23

omg haha I was explaining to OH why I needed a breast pump in addition to breastfeeding (to relieve extra pressure from milk) and he went to work and informed another dad to be all about breast pumps hahah.. my OH is the smartest!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, OMG that is crazy!! I am very lucky with the insurance my work offers! My co-pay for the delivery is $250 and they have been collecting $50 each visit until the $250 is met (that is a no complication delivery) and then my monthly check up is $20 and my UltraSound co-pay is another $20. 

They said that covers the hospital for the 3 days as well.

Am I missing something?? :wacko:


----------



## maybesoon

lmao ukgirl.... I got really lucky this weekend & had a friend of a friend sell me a medela electric double breast pump she paid $350.00 for $90.00.... She never even got to use it because her baby was in nicu for 3 months & was on a special formula due to being so little.... I don't understand that situation because when my niece was born & was in nicu for 45 days due to being 3 months early my SIL would pump & take the breast milk to the hospital & that's what they would use in her feeding tube. But what the heck.... I got a great deal.....


----------



## doggylover

Holy shit (excuse my language) I cannot believe you ladies in the states have to pay so much!!!! I think I just had a minor heart attack! I know we technically do pay for it through taxes, but you guys pay tax as well! It's no wonder some people in the US can't afford to pay for medical treatment!

Needless to say, all my healthcare is totally free. We can choose to go private (my dad offered the other day that if I'm not happy he would pay for me to go private. My brother is an NHS doctor and he went NUTS about the whole thing lol!!) but I don't see any reason why I would. And I can guarantee that it wouldn't be anywhere near $20,000!!


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> Holy shit (excuse my language) I cannot believe you ladies in the states have to pay so much!!!! I think I just had a minor heart attack! I know we technically do pay for it through taxes, but you guys pay tax as well! It's no wonder some people in the US can't afford to pay for medical treatment!
> 
> Needless to say, all my healthcare is totally free. We can choose to go private (my dad offered the other day that if I'm not happy he would pay for me to go private. My brother is an NHS doctor and he went NUTS about the whole thing lol!!) but I don't see any reason why I would. And I can guarantee that it wouldn't be anywhere near $20,000!!

I cant believe this either!!! Its shocking that you have to pay to bring your baby into the world! What would they do if you had no insurance, got pregnant and went into labour? surely they wouldnt leave you on the street??

xx


----------



## doggylover

Just land you with a massive bill afterwards? I can't imagine having to pay even a quarter of that for healthcare- we're very lucky!


----------



## maybesoon

No there are government funded services, but you have to qualify financially and well, I we don't....


----------



## maybesoon

Another reason why I'm 36 & just now having a baby.... I was waiting to be financially stable so I could afford it & thought I was in a stable relationship..... ummm well, at least I got one of those right.....


----------



## Steph82

The US is def not family friendly in that sense. Maybesoon, I'm with you on waiting to be financially stable. My biggest fear was never the actual birth cost, but the cost later. Since we only get between 6-12 week maternity leave (and often unpaid), daycare is a huge expense. Infant daycare in my area is $750/month. After creating our budget, we are expecting around $1000 extra expenses (added to everything we already have). So yes, having a baby in the US has to carefully budgeted. :wacko: We would love to have number 2 shortly after, but financially it just doesnt make sense right now. 
Very frustrating. 

I remember growing up in Germany, having all the benefits and social aspects that make life much easier... the downside of course is almost 50% taxes! Not sure how happy that would make me lol :dohh:

I guess it's never perfect.


----------



## maybesoon

Steph daycare is gonna cost me around 500.00 a month. It's insane. 

Ok so I got my Doppler in today & used it 3 times this afternoon & then just now. At the doctors office both times the baby's rate was 159. But I'm only getting between 118-125. Should I be worried or is that normal with the dopplers you purchase compared to the docs office. Also I was sick to my tummy all day & couldn't keep anything food wise down until tonight. I thought getting a Doppler would help ease some fears but bow worried my kiddos rate is too low.... Any thoughts/advice is all welcome.


----------



## dan-o

Maybesoon, the LCD display isn't always accurate. If it actually sounds lower than the one you heard at the docs office, then it's your own heartbeat you are hearing. X


----------



## ukgirl23

My doppler always shows lower than the ultrasound scan and doctors one too.. As long as it is above 120-130 then its not you. you have 3 main arteries which run down that area and if two of those you can get back flow which can sound like baby. I find baby better when I have full bladder so try that. Xx

omg parents evening has left me crying at 5am with little man snuggled up in bed with me! His teacher was complaining about his attention and then said he was normal for his age... :/ Then she said his speech needs work. we already knew that. hes been in speech therapy for 1.5 years and 6 months ago he couldnt use the front of his tongue at all so letters like t.d.l and s were not there.. now he has finished speach therapy and only has to remember his S sounds. so I dont know what his teachers problem is but everytime he messed up on his S she laughed at him. I told her he can do it but he needs to intergrate the sound so he gets the habit of saying the word right but she didnt seem to care...

Now Im left feeling like maybe I should take him to check his developmental skill somewhere because she made him sound like he's some sort of special. :/


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl that's awful that she laughs at him totally unacceptable!!!!! She should be encouraging & supportive!!!! So sorry he has to go through this. Could you possibly gae him transferred to a different class? I'm so disgusted in their attitude!!!! Sorry I'm ranting!!! (((hugs))) to you both. 

Gosh I can't believe how much child birth costs over there WOW!! Now u also understand why some of you have more scans and choose your doctors - id want my first choice too!!! I'm classed as high risk over here so I see my midwife every 2 weeks and have had a few extra scans. I have a specific midwife but she is part of a team so could see them too. No more extra scans now tho unless consultant wants them at 26 week appt - I have the normal 20wk scan. 

Well on that front I'm soooo excited to be team blue but my midwife has just had a real go at me saying I'm nuts for paying for a gender scan (£50 uk pounds) wen i could find out at nhs one in another few weeks. I pointed out that my scan is not untill 22wjs and its nice to know!! We are lucky we can afford the extra for scan but she called me posh made me feel really down and silly :( I don't regret it for a second apart from anything else it's nice to see bubs again!!! 

How is everyone? I'm shattered today as had a very long meeting yesterday and a 6hr journey there and back yuk!! 

I think I'm having delayed monday blues! 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone I'm on my phone and I've missed loads


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Nimbec your midwife sounds like a judgey bitch!! Its up to you how you spend your money!! If we could afford it we would pay for one of those 3D scans but they are £150 here. I'ld tell her to shut up and mind her own business. 

I'm going to see how his teacher treats him in the next few weeks before I ask for an appointment to discuss him. My heart was just breaking for him last night, he's so little and tough and it hurts me that he's struggling a bit. I'm going to hang out with him as much as possible and teach him up on loads of stuff so he gets ahead of his class then they can all kiss his cute little ass! xx


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I can't believe your midwife called you posh! That is so rude!!! I would have been fuming. Screw her, quite frankly. You have the means to find out the gender of your baby, you wanted to...so where is the problem? And how exactly a) does it affect her or b) is it any of her damn business?!?!

Ukgirl, I'm sorry your son's teacher hasn't been great. I'mnot sticking up for her, but I do know as a teacher myself that it is often hard to understand the extent of everybody's limitations or issues, when you have so many kids to teach. It may be that she doesn't fully understand the issues, and is making light of it because of that. 

Afm, having a great day. I feel very petty, but I managed to scare the crap out of my GCSE kids, and that moment of sheer panic in their eyes is one I will treasure forever. They are little sods, and they totally deserved it. Very much brightened my day!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover - I understand she has a bunch of kids to teach and it must be difficult but she can't laugh at my son's speech impairment, would you laugh at a disabled kid? I tried to tell her that he can do his letters now but he had made a habit of saying words the wrong way so when he says a word wrong, like his s comes out as a hhh sound so school comes out as hool , and I say oh do you mean school and he says yeah school. HE's integrating his letters now and he will get there but he needs support not to be laughed at, it just upset me that's all :( I tried to explain to her but she just brushed me off. I am going to wait and see how he goes than make an appointment with his speech therapist. I might do it anyway so we can all be on the same page. I have worked hard and so has he to fix his speech I don't want it all being undone now.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy, OMG that is crazy!! I am very lucky with the insurance my work offers! My co-pay for the delivery is $250 and they have been collecting $50 each visit until the $250 is met (that is a no complication delivery) and then my monthly check up is $20 and my UltraSound co-pay is another $20.
> 
> They said that covers the hospital for the 3 days as well.
> 
> Am I missing something?? :wacko:

Do you have like really expensive HMO coverage? Some HMOs just charge copays and you're not responsible for a percentage after that. Some make you pay the percentage as well. I know the HMO where I work charges a $250 deductible for a hospital stay... but then they also hold you responsible for paying 15% of that hospital stay. So you may want to look into that. But it really just depends on your insurance plan. You may just have really awesome maternity coverage.

I had PPO coverage so I had annual deductibles to meet and then my insurance paid just 80% of what they deemed was "covered" after that. So I was responsbile for 20% and anything they decided they didn't want to cover. :wacko:


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... I'm afraid I would have lost it with her.


----------



## doggylover

I totally understand that it must be horrible.

I would imagine that your school has someone who is in charge of co-ordinating special educational needs. It might be worth phoning the school and asking who the SENCO (Special Educational Needs Co-Ordinator...that's what we call them in NI) is, and having a meeting with both them AND the class teacher, and even the principal, so that you can register with them the fact that this needs to be taken seriously and treated sensitively. Definitely speak with the speech therapist and ask her for practical tips you can give to the school. Obviously you shouldn't have to give them that info, but at least then you know they have it, and if they don't put in place any strategies to help Lucas that are needed, you can go back and raise hell because they have all the info.


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> No there are government funded services, but you have to qualify financially and well, I we don't....

I do this time since hubby is a SAHD and has no income and we're now considered a family of four (yes, they count the unborn child as a family member for financially qualifying purposes). I don't know whether to be happy or cry about it, though. :haha: The limits for pregnant women are a *LOT* higher than the regular Medicaid coverage. If I get this promotion, I wont qualify anymore though so for the first year my entire $10k "raise" would go to insurance/hospital/doctor bills.:dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit (excuse my language) I cannot believe you ladies in the states have to pay so much!!!! I think I just had a minor heart attack! I know we technically do pay for it through taxes, but you guys pay tax as well! It's no wonder some people in the US can't afford to pay for medical treatment!
> 
> Needless to say, all my healthcare is totally free. We can choose to go private (my dad offered the other day that if I'm not happy he would pay for me to go private. My brother is an NHS doctor and he went NUTS about the whole thing lol!!) but I don't see any reason why I would. And I can guarantee that it wouldn't be anywhere near $20,000!!
> 
> I cant believe this either!!! Its shocking that you have to pay to bring your baby into the world! What would they do if you had no insurance, got pregnant and went into labour? surely they wouldnt leave you on the street??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

But also, hospitals can't refuse to see you regardless of your debt to them. So they're going to go after you for the money, but they can't refuse service. If you have nothing they can sue you for (your house, car, bank account, etc) then I think they just write it off and I think the government may help refund some of those losses to the hospital. But basically, they expect you to find a way to pay and if you don't want your credit ruined, you'll find a way (When my bill, combined with my daughter's was almost $3000 after I had made a big payment, they set me up on payment plan of $36/month. It would've taken me forever to pay it off at that rate so I've been paying a lot more than that each month, but it was an option. They do try to work with you to get the money.


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy I'm in the same boat. If I am single or legally separated I qualify but with my oh I do not. So I'm on the fence on whether to apply or not. I don't want to get it & then if we get back together get it taken away. So I'm not sure what to do....


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> The US is def not family friendly in that sense. Maybesoon, I'm with you on waiting to be financially stable. My biggest fear was never the actual birth cost, but the cost later. Since we only get between 6-12 week maternity leave (and often unpaid), daycare is a huge expense. Infant daycare in my area is $750/month. After creating our budget, we are expecting around $1000 extra expenses (added to everything we already have). So yes, having a baby in the US has to carefully budgeted. :wacko: We would love to have number 2 shortly after, but financially it just doesnt make sense right now.
> Very frustrating.
> 
> I remember growing up in Germany, having all the benefits and social aspects that make life much easier... the downside of course is almost 50% taxes! Not sure how happy that would make me lol :dohh:
> 
> I guess it's never perfect.

And this is why hubby is a SAHD! Infant daycare around here is around $800/month. Just doesn't make sense for hubby to go to work to net $1000/month or less after daycare and gas and taxes and insurance and then to leave our 12 week old with a stranger. We agreed we couldn't do it. So we decided to cut our budget (goodbye cable, goodbye smartphones) and live off my income. It's been rough at times but we're managing. If I can't be with my baby, there is no one else I'd rather her be with than hubby. We're hoping maybe we can switch roles after this one is born but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy, OMG that is crazy!! I am very lucky with the insurance my work offers! My co-pay for the delivery is $250 and they have been collecting $50 each visit until the $250 is met (that is a no complication delivery) and then my monthly check up is $20 and my UltraSound co-pay is another $20.
> 
> They said that covers the hospital for the 3 days as well.
> 
> Am I missing something?? :wacko:
> 
> Do you have like really expensive HMO coverage? Some HMOs just charge copays and you're not responsible for a percentage after that. Some make you pay the percentage as well. I know the HMO where I work charges a $250 deductible for a hospital stay... but then they also hold you responsible for paying 15% of that hospital stay. So you may want to look into that. But it really just depends on your insurance plan. You may just have really awesome maternity coverage.
> 
> I had PPO coverage so I had annual deductibles to meet and then my insurance paid just 80% of what they deemed was "covered" after that. So I was responsbile for 20% and anything they decided they didn't want to cover. :wacko:Click to expand...



Yieks...I used to have PPO and remember the co-pays I had :wacko:

I guess I am just really lucky with my company and the plan they have... $250 is the total co-pay for the year and everything else (even maternity and hospital) is 100% covered. They must be paying a very high amount for each employee monthly, because I only pay $9.71/ per paycheck. 

I'm not sure I would have been able to afford a child if I was looking at $20,000.


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> LittleSpy I'm in the same boat. If I am single or legally separated I qualify but with my oh I do not. So I'm on the fence on whether to apply or not. I don't want to get it & then if we get back together get it taken away. So I'm not sure what to do....

See, I wouldn't qualify without hubby, even with 2 kids. I make too much to qualify with just a "family of 3." So it's another reason to keep the bum around. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- That teacher sounds horrible! I don't know how I'm going to cope with my kids in school. I'm way over mama-bearish. :blush: I'll be beating up kids and teachers alike (because that will set a wonderful example).


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanls doggylover thats a great idea.. he was being seen at a clinic but when he started in reception he statted doing it at school so I think some info has been lost in translation. its just so frustrating. 

After reading what some of you ladies have written Im glad for the NHS. They are amazing in my view.


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry for the spelling lol Im on my phone xx


----------



## dan-o

I'm also glad we only have the worries of paying our tax and national insurance bills rather than medical bills!

Well, and the worry that our income barely covers our outgoings, because I'm a SAHM and entitled to diddly squat. I think most of us in the uk have the same problem unless we qualify for benefits tho. :dohh: silly system in the UK at the moment, we'd actually be better off living in council accommodation and getting paid by the government for not working at all :haha:


----------



## Steph82

On another note ladies.... any experience with breast pumps?? Is it sanitary to buy a used pump and just get new shields and such?

Since I'm going back to work, I'll need to pump some... plus I guess it helps for various times that I leave the baby with OH or my parents. 

I know they have those bags that you can use for the freezer... do they fit in any bottle or do certain bottles have certain bags? God, i'm so new at all this...


----------



## maybesoon

Steph.... I'm right there with ya! I did get a great deal on a medela breast pump on Saturday. The girl bought it & never got to use it so she paid $350.00 for it & sold it to me for $90.00!!! My parents neighbor also gave me a Jeep all terrain 3 wheel stroller on Saturday. It's brand new & even has a speaker system you plug your ipod/mp3 player into. I felt like a queen on Saturday with such great baby stuff. I laughed pretty much all day about how my life has turned into being super excited about breast pumps, strollers & baby swings!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Maybe that is awesome!!! Love the 3 wheel stroller...and free is even better :thumbup:

So you can buy the "personal" parts for the pump sepperate? I've heard that the Medela is awesome but very expensive ($369 like you said) but I saw it on ebay for around $100.... I'm a little worried about buying it from someone I don't know but then again.... if I can change all the shields and such, it should be ok, right??


----------



## maybesoon

This lady is actually a friend of my bestfriend. And from what I have been told as long as you change out the tubing & stuff then you will be fine. You can buy most of the stuff you need from just about anywhere like Target, Walmart & baby stores. I'm actually going to buy new tubing for mine just because it was open, but all the rest of the stuff was still in the sealed packets.


----------



## Bjs2005

Morning Ladies!

Wow, I am glad for my insurance now. So far I have only paid $25 out of pocket for my prenatal care. My work pays for my insurance coverage, I only have to pay if I have dependents (DH and eventually baby). I also found out that since Obamacare I am still covered under my parent's insurance until I turn 26, so technically I am covered by other insurances and will have to pay little, if any $$ for this baby. I am lucky in that sense, as baby is due April 5 and I turn 26 on April 7 (but my parents coverage will continue until the end of April). So we shall see but I am glad I have good coverage for now!

As for breast pumps, I hear ya! Maybesoon, that is a great deal! I have been looking at Medela pumps on Amazon, and it's around $260! :wacko: That is pretty pricey, but I hear Medela is definitely the way to go. I am all new to this stuff, so any advice you other ladies might have is appreciative!

On a side note, I was visiting with my Grandma yesterday and she asked how I was feeling. I told her I was feeling pretty good. She acted surprised and said "Really? You are?" I said "Yes grandma, I'm good. I'm not sick anymore." She turned to me and said "Well, I know about your condition, though..." :haha: She cracks me up, she is so concerned about me. I'm just pregnant, not dying! But I know she just cares about how I'm doing and I can't help but love her for that. So now we all joke about "my condition."


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> On another note ladies.... any experience with breast pumps?? Is it sanitary to buy a used pump and just get new shields and such?
> 
> Since I'm going back to work, I'll need to pump some... plus I guess it helps for various times that I leave the baby with OH or my parents.
> 
> I know they have those bags that you can use for the freezer... do they fit in any bottle or do certain bottles have certain bags? God, i'm so new at all this...

I'm going to tell you after my experience last time I'm renting a pump from the hospital for the first month at least. I bought a used Medela PIS and new tubing/shields. The problem I had with it is that I felt it wasn't as powerful as it should have been. I think it was worn down from being used prior to me having it.

Also, it's known that since Medela is an open pumping system (not closed like a hospital pump or some other brands of electric pumps), it's best *not* to buy used because there's a chance moisture has gotten into the motor since you won't know how well the person before you dried their tubing before use. IME, moisture does build up in the tubing when you pump. It's not milk, just water condensation. I had 2 sets of tubing and let each set dry between pumping but there were times there was still water in the tubing when I pumped and I had no choice. If moisture has gotten into the motor, there's a chance that mold could be growing and that the pump could spit mold spores into your baby's milk. There's really no way to see or know it's happening. So after knowing that and after my experience with feeling like my used pump was a bit run down last time, I'm renting a pump from the hospital/lactation consultant before deciding how breastfeeding is going and deciding whether I want to go with just a manual or single electric pump (if breastfeeding is going well) or an electric pump (if my baby has breast aversion and refuses to nurse like dd#1 did). I'm aware my situation is different because of my IGT and the supply issues I had. But being pregnant last time, I didn't know any of that was going to happen. It would have been lovely for someone to have talked about their experience so I could have at least prepared myself for that being a possibility. So that's why I keep bringing it up here. I was DEVASTATED about my supply and that my baby wouldn't nurse. It never even entered my mind as a possibility.


----------



## LittleSpy

Bjs2005 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Wow, I am glad for my insurance now. So far I have only paid $25 out of pocket for my prenatal care. My work pays for my insurance coverage, I only have to pay if I have dependents (DH and eventually baby). I also found out that since Obamacare I am still covered under my parent's insurance until I turn 26, so technically I am covered by 3 insurances and will have to pay little, if any $$ for this baby. I am lucky in that sense, as baby is due April 5 and I turn 26 on April 7 (but my parents coverage will continue until the end of April). So we shall see but I am glad I have good coverage for now!
> 
> As for breast pumps, I hear ya! Maybesoon, that is a great deal! I have been looking at Medela pumps on Amazon, and it's around $260! :wacko: That is pretty pricey, but I hear Medela is definitely the way to go. I am all new to this stuff, so any advice you other ladies might have is appreciative!
> 
> On a side note, I was visiting with my Grandma yesterday and she asked how I was feeling. I told her I was feeling pretty good. She acted surprised and said "Really? You are?" I said "Yes grandma, I'm good. I'm not sick anymore." She turned to me and said "Well, I know about your condition, though..." :haha: She cracks me up, she is so concerned about me. I'm just pregnant, not dying! But I know she just cares about how I'm doing and I can't help but love her for that. So now we all joke about "my condition."

So... I hate to be the bearer of bad news and I hope this comes across as helpful because that's how I mean it -- but that's against the rules of "Obamacare." If you're even ELIGIBLE for other coverage, your parents can't cover you. So if they're paying for it, they're wasting their money as their insurance isn't going to cover a dime of your health care costs given you are not only eligible for other coverage but are actually covered by it. :flower: There may even be penalties associated with it. You may want to fact check that (their HR people should know) but I worked in insurance/benefits when that law passed so I'm pretty sure I'm right. They should really stop wasting their money.

And on the pumps, it's good to buy at Babies R Us with one of their 20% or 25% off coupons. :winkwink: Or Burlington Coat Factory with a 15% off coupon (there are a ton of those coupon in baby magazines - the free ones your OB will probably give you). You can get a new Medela PIS for under $200 those ways.


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, and a little tip about Medela tubing -- You can call customer service and they'll send you a set of replacement tubes for free! Now, you have to kind of beat around the bush about it. Like your tubes are leaking or defective. And then they may try to charge you but if you say something like "well, I saw it for cheaper somewhere else, nevermind" they'll stop you before you hang up and ask your address and send it to you free. That's what I did.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies thankyou for your support I think she is just very old fashioned and has made assumptions about me that are not true! I'm not Posh :( we both work hard at full time jobs and just about cover bills and enjoy the odd meal out grrrr funny how people judge without knowing you. I'm so down to earth. 

Uk glad you are getting some advice :) 

Abd wow ladies that insurance stuff sounds very complicated!! And as Doggylover said we would be far better off on social support over here I have a friend who lives in a council house has rent payed also has 4 kids by 3 diff dads and gets £2000 per month plus extras direct to her account!! That's more than the uk average very good wage!! Frightening!! 

Oh you have totally frazzled me on breast pumps I'm now having a research session. Shows how much I know I thought I'd be breast feeding or just part bottle and not need one DOH!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, thank you! Great information!! All this is soo overwhelming. 

How much is it to rent a pump from the hospital??


----------



## Bjs2005

LittleSpy said:


> Bjs2005 said:
> 
> 
> So... I hate to be the bearer of bad news and I hope this comes across as helpful because that's how I mean it -- but that's against the rules of "Obamacare." If you're even ELIGIBLE for other coverage, your parents can't cover you. So if they're paying for it, they're wasting their money as their insurance isn't going to cover a dime of your health care costs given you are not only eligible for other coverage but are actually covered by it. :flower: There may even be penalties associated with it. You may want to fact check that (their HR people should know) but I worked in insurance/benefits when that law passed so I'm pretty sure I'm right. They should really stop wasting their money.
> 
> That's good to hear! I haven't been using theirs since I got my own, but when I got some lab work done at my new dr's I noticed it got billed under my old primary care (my dad's) which the lab company must have had from when I got work done sometime (somewhere else) in the past. So my parents called their insurance companies and asked about it and they said I could still be on until the end of April, but I will have them double check to make sure! It's always better to know now instead of later and more bills! Even if I don't have theirs, my medical insurance is pretty good.Click to expand...


----------



## maybesoon

Wow!!! LittleSpy thanks for the information!!!! I thought I had done so much research on them & yet I still didn't know any of that stuff. I'm thankful the one I got used was really NOT used & I'm pretty sure I can trust her because my bff is the mommy of 3 now & she wouldn't let me get something she thought wasn't safe. She does have the 411 on pumping & breastfeeding we just haven't had a chance to really talk much about it since she's busy with 3 kiddos 12 yrs, 2 yrs & 3 months.... And well with all the drama with my oh lately.... I just haven't really been in the mood to discuss our issues with anyone. She & my Mom already HATE him to no end, so I'm trying to not discuss anything around them. I think my Dad is the only one who is supportive with me & the fact that I do want us to work & I am trying to give him time to be the man I know he can be..... 

UGH.... I feel so stupid about all this baby/pregnancy stuff. You would think with all the babies I have been around my entire life their mothers would have talked more about this stuff..... Guess it's just something you don't discuss.


----------



## LittleSpy

Bjs2005 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bjs2005 said:
> 
> 
> So... I hate to be the bearer of bad news and I hope this comes across as helpful because that's how I mean it -- but that's against the rules of "Obamacare." If you're even ELIGIBLE for other coverage, your parents can't cover you. So if they're paying for it, they're wasting their money as their insurance isn't going to cover a dime of your health care costs given you are not only eligible for other coverage but are actually covered by it. :flower: There may even be penalties associated with it. You may want to fact check that (their HR people should know) but I worked in insurance/benefits when that law passed so I'm pretty sure I'm right. They should really stop wasting their money.
> 
> That's good to hear! I haven't been using theirs since I got my own, but when I got some lab work done at my new dr's I noticed it got billed under my old primary care (my dad's) which the lab company must have had from when I got work done sometime (somewhere else) in the past. So my parents called their insurance companies and asked about it and they said I could still be on until the end of April, but I will have them double check to make sure! It's always better to know now instead of later and more bills! Even if I don't have theirs, my medical insurance is pretty good.Click to expand...
> 
> That's good. Here it's always possible the law varies from state to state or even insurance company to insurance company. Would be great if you can stay on as long as they're not paying out a ton of money to keep you on (looking at cost of premiums vs how much the insurance is really going to cover). :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## kirstabelle

TeAmo said:


> I cant believe this either!!! Its shocking that you have to pay to bring your baby into the world! What would they do if you had no insurance, got pregnant and went into labour? surely they wouldnt leave you on the street??
> 
> xx

That's one of the reasons the US has one of the worst infant mortality rates in the developed world, because there are women who do not receive adequate prenatal care because they don't have insurance/money to pay for it. I read an article not long ago that said African-American babies have a death rate that is twice the national average. Its unbelievable. As a person who was born and grew up in countries with universal healthcare I just get so upset about it. 

We do have great health insurance through my OH's job and almost everything for prenatal and maternity care is 100% covered... but we will be paying more than $400 out of pocket for my NT scan because my insurance doesn't cover it if you are under 35... even though women under 35 still have the most babies with down syndrome. So while I think that is ridiculous, I'm still better off than other people in this country, so that keeps my complaints about it in perspective.

We have decided to do midwife led care, so I don't have an OB (the only doctor I have seen in my whole pregnancy so far was the specialist who looked at our NT scan) I just see nurses and midwives and as long as my pregnancy continues to me normal and low risk my baby will be delivered by a midwife at the hospital. There are OB's on call at the hospital in case of an emergency if you need surgery/forceps delivery/vacuum extraction etc. Hoping not to need any of those but feel safer knowing that if its needed its there. If I go for my prenatal visits on the same day of the week every time then I will see the same midwife, but on the day of delivery you can't pick who's on call. So I don't mind seeing different midwives for appointments and all the midwives at the practice share the same values so I feel confident that whoever is there to catch the baby will be fine. We just went for a tour of the birth center and a "meet the midwives" event last night where we got to meet most of the midwives in the practice. They had a Q&A session and all their answers were in such close alignment with my own feelings that I feel much more confident about the birth now. :happydance:

Doggylover - don't let negative people who have never even tried cloth diapers put you off doing it. I get the same negativity from my FIL who cloth diapered in the late 70's and early 80's... yeah not the same. My MIL is into it though and read a modern cloth diapering book I have and my Mum is totally into it too. You've done so much research and thought about it so thoroughly that its going to turn out fine.


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> UGH.... I feel so stupid about all this baby/pregnancy stuff. You would think with all the babies I have been around my entire life their mothers would have talked more about this stuff..... Guess it's just something you don't discuss.

That's the thing. Especially breastfeeding. And I think the lack of communication and support is why so few women are still breastfeeding after 6 months. :nope:

Never in my life had I heard of someone not making enough millk for their baby. I felt like an utter failure (haha... or udder failure :haha::dohh:)! Then, of the women I was pregnant with last time on here and another site, several of us had supply issues. Some resolved after a month or two and are still breastfeeding and some (like me) never produced enough despite months of effort. Now the more I talk about it the more people are like "Oh yeah that happened to me so I just fed formula" or "oh yeah, I had to supplement with formula until ___." Really? Why didn't I know it happens?! :dohh: When I talked to my mom about it when I was pregnant last time she was just like "Oh, it'll come naturally." That's the biggest bunch of bullshit anyone will ever tell you. Don't believe that for a second. It does come naturally for some moms/babies but sometimes it isn't "natural" for either. And that's okay and you can work through it but know that for some it can be a whole lot of work. And it's something you're really going to have to commit to if you want it to happen. Even most of the women I know who successfully breastfed for a long time (over 6 months) were told they had to start supplementing at some point during the first week of the baby's life. That's okay. Just because you need to supplement for a little while doesn't mean it's forever so don't let that discourage you. :flower: And please actually consider supplementing if you're told to supplement. It may not be what you want, but it's probably best for your baby (I remember how upset I was about having to do it because I had planned on EBF). I have a friend who just nearly KILLED her 7 month old son because her milk supply suddenly dropped and she REFUSED to supplement. He actually ended up in the hospital for over a week. He had lost 30% of his body weight and he was develepmentally delayed due to malnutrition. That's some of the most ridiculous crap I've ever heard. How is starving your child to near death better than formula? Whatever. It just bothers me that she was so rigid about her stance against formula (of course I'm sure I feel like it's a personal attack on me since I supplemented with 20oz formula/day while breastfeeding dd).

And I don't want to discourage anyone from breastfeeding -- just the opposite! I'm a huge advocate! But I feel like telling someone breastfeeding is going to happen naturally and be easy is completely setting them up for failure. Post-partum emotions are no joke and you're really fragile then and when things don't go perfectly like you've been told they will, you're going to feel like a horrible failure as a mother (which of course is ridiculous and so far from the truth but I know so many people who have felt that way just because breastfeeding wasn't "natural" and "perfect" for them :nope:). So I think the best thing you can do is communicate about it and ask questions and go to breastfeeding support groups and several lactation consultants and all that good stuff.

And that was a novel. Sorry.


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy I'm in the same boat. If I am single or legally separated I qualify but with my oh I do not. So I'm on the fence on whether to apply or not. I don't want to get it & then if we get back together get it taken away. So I'm not sure what to do....
> 
> See, I wouldn't qualify without hubby, even with 2 kids. I make too much to qualify with just a "family of 3." So it's another reason to keep the bum around. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: That really made me laugh Little Spy!


----------



## ukgirl23

on the breast pump thing, I go for Advent every time, you can buy one in boots or mothercare for £85 ish which includes pump, bottles, storing tubs and easy flow teats. I'll be getting that one in electric because the manual pump hurt my hand last time and was a bit time consuming. 

My last one was second hand, I washed it all by hand then in the dishwasher then I steralised it, if it's old the replace the rubber bits as they can erode.


----------



## melissasbump

Ukgirl that seems very unfair re your little boy, i agree with doggylover, maybe a meeting could be arranged between you and the school to discuss further? by the way Lucas is our 1st choice boys name for this LO!

Littlespy, some great and helpful information from you re breastpumps etc. I was unfortunatly one of those last time who was unsuccessful in breastfeeding, but my little boy has been non the worse for formula, in fact he thrived on it. Not trying to deter anyone at all, i just dont want people to put immense pressure on themselves if it doesnt happen for them, or feel like failures, as i did for a while..

Im with you ladies re benefits (or lack of) its so tough for young families at the moment with little help and astronomical childcare costs, it seems the more you work the less money you have.. i too am grateful for the NHS, The insurance thing sounds very complicated.
i remember a film with Denzel Washington in it whos chilld got ill and he realised he didnt have healthcare cover so the film was basically him going to extreme lengths to get his son treated (can remember the name of it) that seems really scarey!

My little boy isnt well, we had to skip swimming today and went to the docs, hes got a chesty cough but the doc didnt prescribe anything for him, just gonna be the usual dosage of calpol. Ive also felt poo, struggling to sleep at night but needed a nap this afternoon. Urrgggh!


----------



## melissasbump

LittleSpy said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> UGH.... I feel so stupid about all this baby/pregnancy stuff. You would think with all the babies I have been around my entire life their mothers would have talked more about this stuff..... Guess it's just something you don't discuss.
> 
> That's the thing. Especially breastfeeding. And I think the lack of communication and support is why so few women are still breastfeeding after 6 months. :nope:
> 
> Never in my life had I heard of someone not making enough millk for their baby. I felt like an utter failure (haha... or udder failure :haha::dohh:)! Then, of the women I was pregnant with last time on here and another site, several of us had supply issues. Some resolved after a month or two and are still breastfeeding and some (like me) never produced enough despite months of effort. Now the more I talk about it the more people are like "Oh yeah that happened to me so I just fed formula" or "oh yeah, I had to supplement with formula until ___." Really? Why didn't I know it happens?! :dohh: When I talked to my mom about it when I was pregnant last time she was just like "Oh, it'll come naturally." That's the biggest bunch of bullshit anyone will ever tell you. Don't believe that for a second. It does come naturally for some moms/babies but sometimes it isn't "natural" for either. And that's okay and you can work through it but know that for some it can be a whole lot of work. And it's something you're really going to have to commit to if you want it to happen. Even most of the women I know who successfully breastfed for a long time (over 6 months) were told they had to start supplementing at some point during the first week for the baby's life. That's okay. Just because you need to supplement for a little while doesn't mean it's forever so don't let that discourage you. :flower:
> 
> And I don't want to discourage anyone from breastfeeding -- just the opposite! I'm a huge advocate! But I feel like telling someone breastfeeding is going to happen naturally and be easy is completely setting them up for failure. Part-partum emotions are no joke and you're really fragile then and when things don't go perfectly like you've been told they will, you're going to feel like a horrible failure as a mother (which of course is ridiculous and so far from the truth but I know so many people who have felt that way just because breastfeeding wasn't "natural" and "perfect" for them :nope:). So I think the best thing you can do is communicate about it and ask questions and go to breastfeeding support groups and several lactation consultants and all that good stuff.Click to expand...

thanks Littlespy, this is a much more detailed example of what i was trying to say x:flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

aww mellissasbump, I hope your little boy feels better soon! I hate it when kids are sick, I wish I could just take it away and be sick for them lol. 

When I chose Luke's name I was a huge fan of one tree hill, my ex husband Looks a bit like Lucas from there and I imagined that is how my son would look when he grew up, weird reason's I know but hey ho, and at the time I chose it we were living in Norway where Lucas was a rare name, when we moved home to the UK we met LOADS of other little boys called Lucas lol. 

As for benefits, We are on benefits, i worked for years since I was 14, I was a part time cleaner then I was in sales for a few years, so when I got married and I got pregnant we were supporting ourselves, when my ex husband got violent I had no choice but to leave him and I had no choice but to come back to the UK and in order to feed 2 small babies, since I was unable to work at that point I had no choice but to go on the benefit system. My OH works now so we don't get as much as people who dont have benefits seem to think we do. Some people think people on benefits are loaded with flat screens in every room and holidays every year, I've never been able to afford to take my kids on holiday and the tv's we have are what my OH paid for with his wages, all our benefits go on bills and rent. When this baby is in full time school I will be off to work full time in nursing. This is my last baby so I'm going to enjoy my time with my children. I have the rest of my life after this to work until retirement :)


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy.... I don't know about anywhere else, but one thing my bff has made really clear to me is that the lactation consultants at our local hospital really suck. She said they are great for the first 24 hours but after that you are basically on your own unless you are on WIC and they have fantastic consultants. So I have signed up for WIC just to have the lactation consultants later because I'm sure since this is my first I'm going to have several issues...... Nothing with me is easy!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Whoa well I am totally baffled as to the entire US system of medical care. Seems like there are lots if ways to get your health costs covered, but so confusing!

Thanks to all for the breast pump info. My SIL has two pumps, which I will borrow, but its good to know that I have to get new bits and bobs. Not something I had thought about.

I'm really hoping to breastfeeding, but I read so much about people having trouble and just assume that will happen to me :(

Kristabelle thanks for the support re: cloth. I'm hoping to prove SIL wrong, and have a cute cloth bummed baby to show off as well!


----------



## melissasbump

Ukgirl, sorry i didnt mean to offend people on benefits, i hope you didnt take it that way, and from what you have been through i think you have done fantastic, i think what i meant to say (it came out wrong) is that with taxes and everything getting so expensive (me and my husband have just lost nearly £300 per month in increased pension contributions) And is the people who choose not to work but get disability etc without really needing it that get my goat. Certainly not yourself please dont think i meant that.


----------



## nimbec

Yes the same here Ukgirl I was meaning people that truly didn't need it or intentionally used it as a career pathway. I think you've done an amazing job!!! I hope I didn't offend you!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Melissasbump I know how you feel, I am losing over £100 more than before due o pension increases. Which means my annual pay rise took me back to what I was earning before.

Bloody taxes etc.


----------



## maybesoon

melissasbump.... I know exactly how you feel. I have 2 cousins that have had all 4 of their kids (combined) paid for plus daycare & they paid them to go to college while paying for their college. Both of them are completely capable of working, both in their mid 20's so it just pisses me off to no end that my taxes are paying for them to sit on their butts and do nothing. Then at family get togethers I get to hear all about their "party/bar/club/drinking" lives. They will drop their kiddos off with their aunt & stay out partying all night & sleep half the day. It pisses me off that our aunt allows that behavior. No responsibilities at all. So why not just keep having kids. It's nothing to them....


----------



## melissasbump

thanks girls, phew! glad you know what i mean, i have no issues with people on benefits for the right reasons, just the layabouts that get it because they cant be arsed.


----------



## melissasbump

doggylover you got a payrise! whats one of those! lol x


----------



## doggylover

What gets me are the ones you see in the paper who go to Florida etc and are demanding a bigger house for their next child, because they have to share bedrooms. Heaven forbid. Some people just expect handouts, and will never work, and have to desire to. Makes me angry!


----------



## ukgirl23

oooppps sorry mellissasbump!! I didn't mean to come across as defensive, i just meant that sometimes mums of benefits get accused of living off them on purpose and being better off than they are, some do do that and that isn't right. I'm sorry if I come across as angry with you! I was just stating my situation. I know a few women who have children who are grown up and are still living off their child benefit, tax credits etc etc and a few who have babies in order to get bigger houses! Its wrong. xx


----------



## melissasbump

Ukgirl, thanks hun, you didnt actually come across defensive i thinki was just worried that id come across wrong! lol. x


----------



## ukgirl23

actually when we were house hunting a few years ago I found a lovely 2 bed flat near school and it was huuuuge and in our price range, when they found out I was getting housing benefit they put the rent up by £100 a month extra ''because I didn't pay it myself'' but that meant having to pay extra on top of the benefits and I kind of felt it was a bit cheeky.


----------



## ukgirl23

aww mellissasbump you didnt at all. I'm surrounded by 2 screaming children who refuse to go to bed and kind of typed out quickly what I was trying to say but I think it come out wrong lol :hugs: xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> actually when we were house hunting a few years ago I found a lovely 2 bed flat near school and it was huuuuge and in our price range, when they found out I was getting housing benefit they put the rent up by £100 a month extra ''because I didn't pay it myself'' but that meant having to pay extra on top of the benefits and I kind of felt it was a bit cheeky.

That's outrageous, and I'm pretty sure against the law. It doesn't matter who pays the rent, they still get the money they asked for. We have a lots of houses we rent out and 90% of them are to DHS people, and it doesn't bother us. What we like is that you know you are definitely getting the bulk of the rent (say £350 out of £420) a month as it automatically comes from DHS whereas wit private renters there is a lot more hassle if they can't pay that month.


----------



## melissasbump

That is outrageous UKgirl!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> That's outrageous, and I'm pretty sure against the law. It doesn't matter who pays the rent, they still get the money they asked for. We have a lots of houses we rent out and 90% of them are to DHS people, and it doesn't bother us. What we like is that you know you are definitely getting the bulk of the rent (say £350 out of £420) a month as it automatically comes from DHS whereas wit private renters there is a lot more hassle if they can't pay that month.

I agree!!! That's just wrong!

I find it funny that here in Texas when I had to get an MRI for my shoulder if I went through my insurance to help pay for the MRI it was going to cost me $1200.00.... If I didn't use my insurance & told the company I was uninsured it would only cost me $350.00.... What the hell is that about??? So because my employer & oh pay out the ass monthly for me to be covered by an insurance plan it's costing me more than if I wasn't insured at all???? Totally pissed me off to NO end!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Hmmmm Maybesoon that is definitely a conundrum!! 

In other news, I am pretty certain now I can feel baby moving :mrgreen: like little tickly flutters on the right hand side. It does seem quite far towards my hip, which is surprising, but I've been feeling it for about four days now!


----------



## ukgirl23

yup, it was a letting agency who was doing it too! I couldn't believe it. I rejected the flat on principle, if you think about it though DHS are more reliable than people who work because you know you are getting rent for sure. 

I think I feel moving too, it's more like a rolling sensation than a kick. :/ xx


----------



## maybesoon

awww how exciting doggylover!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Oooh how exciting doggylover! 
I think I'm feeling mine too now, the odd gentle pop here and there, plus that tickling/shifting sensation I remember from last time! :yipee:


----------



## Bjs2005

Aw Doggylover, so exciting you can feel baby moving! 
I am still waiting on it...anything I feel I am like, "Was that baby?" But I don't think so quite yet. I am guessing it might take me a little bit longer to feel because I have a tilted uterus. Could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## doggylover

I would imagine that is a big factor in when you feel movement Bjs.

It'll probably turn out this isn't the baby at all and I am just insane :blush:


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> Hmmmm Maybesoon that is definitely a conundrum!!
> 
> In other news, I am pretty certain now I can feel baby moving :mrgreen: like little tickly flutters on the right hand side. It does seem quite far towards my hip, which is surprising, but I've been feeling it for about four days now!

That is exactly what I have been having! The first time it was like popcorn popping and then every now and then I feel it like a very gentle tap. I was starting to think it was something else because it was always on my right side, and then last night I felt it in the middle towards the top and then a few seconds later down lower and was like... hmmmmm... and today I felt it on my left side very briefly. But usually it is on my right side. That is where my placenta is, so maybe the baby likes to be near the placenta? Who knows!


----------



## kirstabelle

Bjs2005 said:


> Aw Doggylover, so exciting you can feel baby moving!
> I am still waiting on it...anything I feel I am like, "Was that baby?" But I don't think so quite yet. I am guessing it might take me a little bit longer to feel because I have a tilted uterus. Could that have anything to do with it?

At my first appt with the obstetric nurse she told me that many women with tilted uteruses feel the baby sooner. I have a tilted uterus and pretty sure I am feeling the baby move. Felt it for the first time on Saturday, so at 16+2 

A lot of people's tilted uterus tilts back to normal by or in second tri anyway. I don't know if mine has since I haven't had an ultrasound or appt since end of first tri.


----------



## ukgirl23

So exciting that movement is being felt!! I cannot wait for wavey belly time. :D


----------



## kirstabelle

UK Girl, what's wavey belly?


----------



## ukgirl23

When your baby is too big to kick it rolls around instead and makes my bump look wavey lol xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

That sounds crazy! Awww I can't wait for that as well!!


----------



## doggylover

Holy moly that sounds weird ukgirl!!! I just want to get some proper kicks so I know I'm not mad!!! A good old kick in the stomach would be super. My baby obviously won't be a football/soccer player!


----------



## ukgirl23

Usually for me the kicks only come now and then until a few weeks later then I get kicked the crap out of me lol. I love wavey belly it is awesome and bumpy belly when baby sticks its arms and legs out and I get a massive lump sticking out the side haha that will be good to scare the kids with!! Xx


----------



## lily28

I can sure feel the baby because in the morning he thinks my bladder is a trampoline :O ouchy!


----------



## dan-o

Do you get a sensation like someone's poked you in the bladder, from the inside? I've been getting that now and again in the last week or so, presuming its baby jabbing me!


----------



## ukgirl23

I haven't had it so much Dan-o which I am glad for lol x


----------



## lily28

Yep that's the feeling, sharp jab to the bladder on the left were LO likes to hang out. And some kind of muted gurgling (can't express it as well as I would like) when I change sides in the bed, which I assume is the baby changing position too?

Hey tomorow we are entering 15th week excited or what? :D


----------



## dan-o

I know its crazy.. 15 weeks! Can't believe how fast it's going! :wohoo:


----------



## lily28

Exactly! It was like yesterday that we were in the very beginning, time really flies! Now I just want to reach the avocado stage (16w?), it is my first milestone!


----------



## doggylover

We are all getting so far along now :) it's great!

Ugh, so my friend and I have had a bit of a falling out, not a huge argument or anything more of a silent drifitng apart. She is pregnant too, so I text her today asking when her scan is (she's 11 weeks), how she is feeling etc. She literally told me all info about herself, asked any questions she had and didn't ask about me AT ALL. I don't mind answering her Q as she has nobody else she knows to ask that stuff to (like I have my SIL and you ladies) but is it really expecting too much that she would maybe ask how I am etc as well? I'm sad because I feel like our friendship is falling apart, but if she is going to behave like this, is there much point trying to repair it?


----------



## stmw

Hi everyone - sorry I havent been on here - have been plagued with headaches and the DH is now poorly with a violent sickness bug! Great! 

Have been reading - exciting we are all getting scans soon and (potentially) finding out the sex if thats what you want! I personally cannot wait to find out - might even find out tomorrow at my consultant scan re: the bleeding. 

Sorry to write and run - need to tend to toddler whos in the fridge again!! Will catch up properly soon.

xxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

SMTW hope your head and DH are feeling better soon! A child lock for the fridge may be good too! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover so sorry your friend is behaving like this - i have one doing a simular thing!! :wacko: She is 2-3 weeks behind me also having her first i thought we could get excited and enjoy it together but oh no.....how wrong was I?! As you guys know i've been very rough & in hospital - i still found the time to ask how she was but absolutely nothing whatsoever from her end and i know 100% she knows whats going on as my oh has been over there with her partner & her while i was unwell. I have always been the one asking how she is but nothing back so you know what i've given up! Sorry if that sounds harsh but we are totally different anyway & have very different views so now we will revert i fear to just the girlfirend of or oh's (they are good friends!) So i know how u feel :hugs:

I love feeling my baby boy bubbling around hehe - i definately notice him more if i'm relaxing and not running around tlike a blue arsed fly! So exciting i'm 17 weeks today :happydance: I can't belive how far along we are now!! 

Stmw so sorry you have been rough & your oh is rough too - fx you will both recover very soon :hugs:

Hope you all have a good day ladies!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

stmw - mine are 4 and 6 they are still raiding the fridge lol! Hope you and OH feel better soon and I hope you don't get his bug :hugs:

doggylover- Your friend is being a bit selfish I think. She should at least ask how you are too. I have people like that in my own family it is really depressing, because you go to effort to check on them and make sure they know you care and they don't really bother back with you. I don't know what to suggest really. 

nimbec- your friend sounds horrible too :( I don't blame you for giving up! xx 

AFM- I have had a massive, biggest ever falling out with my family, mainly my nan, she had been talking about my dad and my brother behind their backs and last night she started trying to make digs at my brother through my facebook, so I wrote on there that I was fed up with judgey 2 faced people and if people wanted to talk about people I love don't use my facebook to do it. I wrote more than that but I'm just slimming it down. Anyway my aunty was calling me non stop until midnight so eventually I answered it and she was saying I'm nasty and how badly I've treated nan etc etc, then she was telling me to call her and say sorry, which I dont think I should because she's the one who went round mouthing off about everyone. They all started trying to blame my dad and use him as an excuse which just made me madder, I told my aunty I would talk to my nan today but before I had chance she text me just saying goodbye and removed me from facebook!!! How childish!! a 70 odd year old women removed me from facebook!! I just left it like that. apparently I'm out of her will.. I dont really care. I dont need her money it means nothing to me. I'm more upset that less than 12 hours after falling out she's already disowning me.. shows how much me and her great grand kids meant to her! 

I think I have the start of yet another uti, im trying to flush it out without antibiotics :(


----------



## TeAmo

Urgh families.... who'd have them!!! 

How are all you girlies doing?? Ive been a bit hit and miss lately with not feeling well, the bleeds I was having and my little boy was taken into hospital on tuesday night with a rash covering his body from head to toe. It turned out to be an allergic reaction but we were concerned it was his kidneys playing up. He is 100% better now though thankfully.

So, I had my 16 week midwife appt yesterday. It was lush because I got to hear babies HB. :) In my last pregnancy I couldnt hear it at my 16 week appt and had to have an emergency scan. I was super stoked :) I still cant find it with my doppler though, probably cause I have a bit of padding lol.

Midwife did ask me if I have had flutters. there has probably been 3 or 4 occasions when I have definately felt that familiar tickling sensation. I cant wait to feel it more regularly.

:)


xxx


----------



## Steph82

I'm so jealous that you ladies are all feeling the baby... Nothing here yet :nope:


----------



## nimbec

Steph are u really busy? I don't feel anything at all when things are hectic .... Don't panic the midwifes say it can be as late as 24weeks...


----------



## Steph82

I do stay pretty busy during the day.... but once I settle down at night (or a quiet moment at my desk), I try to just focus on my belly and see if I feel anything. So far I think I only feel normal gas/stomach movements. 
Asked the doc at my appointment on monday and she doesnt expect anything for at least 2 more weeks?? She must be crazy :haha: I can't wait that long :rofl:


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: sorry about the family issues!! I refuse to even engage people who are trying to be nasty through facebook at all. If someone makes a comment on my wall or status that I don't like, rather than get into it with them, I just delete it and pretend it never happened. That generally pissess whoever it was off more than if I had engaged it, and it saves me the headache and drama. 

Steph: I haven't felt anything yet either I don't think? :shrug: It might be a little early for me though, since we just hit 14 weeks. I am super excited tofinally feel something though... a little more confirmation that Fraggle is indeed in there and doing well! I got to hear the HB on monday for the first time, and it was amazing!!

AFM, the last few days I've been totally exhausted. I don't know if Fraggle is going through a big growth spurt or something or what... but holy crap. I could just sleep all day. This morning I decided I want a breakfast sandwhich, so I took out the turkey bacon and it looked like it was probably off eventhough the date hadn't been reached yet. So I opened the package to smell it, and it definitely smelled off. And then I threw up. Thankfully it was *before* eating breakfast, so nothing there to really come up. After I threw out the bacon and left the kitchen for a bit I was totally fine. So random.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :flower: I need to create a mid-term today. Hopefully the little buggers do better this time around than last time. :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

I'm super jealous everyone is findout out whether they're having a boy or girl & now feeling their LOs moving around.... Nothing here and I still have to wait until December to get a peak at our LO.

Went to the step-daughter's birthday party last night at my oh's house. It was pretty weird, but good. His parents & sister were also there. He was really pretty sweet. He did actually walk by me a few times & grab my hand or put his hand across my belly. Which honestly was the first time he has felt my belly since we found out I was pregnant. Then at the end of the evening when everyone had left & it was just us left alone in the kitchen, he hugged me, told me he loves & misses me then kissed me. I left and of course haven't heard anything from him since..... I text him last night when I went to bed saying that goodnight, it was great seeing them & I love you. He never responded to the text so I guess I'm back on the ignore list for a few days..... It's so frustrating to have him act like he cares one minute then completely be ignored the next.


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> LittleSpy.... I don't know about anywhere else, but one thing my bff has made really clear to me is that the lactation consultants at our local hospital really suck. She said they are great for the first 24 hours but after that you are basically on your own unless you are on WIC and they have fantastic consultants. So I have signed up for WIC just to have the lactation consultants later because I'm sure since this is my first I'm going to have several issues...... Nothing with me is easy!!!!

If you qualify for WIC then you qualify for Medicaid (just in case you didn't know! Save some money if you qualify -- IMO it's there to help people who are working hard and trying to help themselves :winkwink: I figure I've been paying into it since I was 15, I may as well accept the assistance if I qualify for it).

The LC at the hospital was completely worthless. She came by to see me right before I was leaving (after I finally called her) saying she "didn't know" I was there. Um... I was a freaking scheduled induction. I had been in the room the whole time (which at that point was like over 50 hours). Great job. I chose dd's pediatrician in part because they have a lactation consultant on staff. She was great but I didn't follow up with her enough. I expect to see her several times this time. There are also plenty of private lactation consultants. My OB office is advocating an in-home lactation consultant service so I may check them out. That sounds amazingly convenient compared to having to drive all the way across town to the LC on staff at the pediatrician. I've also joined up the local LLL on Facebook. I can't meet with them while I'm pregnant because they have meetings at 10am on Tuesdays (because apparently working mothers can't/don't breastfeed? :dohh: Don't get me started).

I believe WIC here even has hospital grade pumps they will lend but I'm not sure what you have to do to get them (agree to no formula or what?). I have an appointment next week and I'll be discussing my issues/situation with them (about how I fully intend to breastfeed but last time I breastfed/pumped all I could and still needed every ounce of formula they gave me each month and then still had to buy more). I know someone on WIC in Utah who signed a form agreeing to never ask them for formula and they GAVE her a Medela Pump In Style. I have a friend who works for WIC in Michigan and she said they will give anyone who wants one a manual breast pump. I know a lot of that varies from state to state, though. I don't know in my state. I only signed up for WIC after my daughter was a month old and I realized she was going to need like $200/month worth of formula on top of all of my milk. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay for all the movement feeling!

I'm still feeling squirmy rolls several times a day but that's about it. That's really all I expect to feel for at least a couple more weeks.

So sorry some of you have friends who aren't being good friends. My friend at work came up to me yesterday and said "Aw, you're at that stage where people who don't know you're pregnant just think you're getting fat." :dohh: Thanks.

And on that note, I'm now prepared for all of the really stupid stuff people think it's okay to say to pregnant women. :haha: Prepare yourselves! It gets weird.


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec sounds like we should get our friends together lol. I am sorry you are having the same thing with yours, it sucks for me and I haven't even been through as much as you have. And to know she knows that would drive me mad!!! I feel the same way about my friend, we are very different, have very different views so...:shrug: Also, 17 weeks seems like so much!!! I feel like I'll never get there (even though it'sonly 5 days lol!) 

TeAmo I'm sure having your son taken in with a rash was horrible. Glad to hear he is feeling better now, and the scare is over. And :happydance: about hearing the heartbeat!

UKgirl, seriously, she deleted you from facebook? Is she a moody teenager...or just acts like one!? That's ridiculous. And like you say, if she's happy enough to cut you out that quickly, she's not worth bothering over.


Steph, I only feel my LO moving between 8 and 10pm!! So it could be that your LO is being active while you are (between 8 & 10 I am on my butt on the sofa!!) and that's why you don't feel it.

Readytomum, same thing happened to me with some dodgy tomatoes about 2 weeks ago! I hope your kids do better than before as well. It's so disheartening when they do badly, makes me feel like I'VE done something wrong. Just marked a test for my 12/13 year olds. One kid got 6/75. SIX. I could have throttled him. Next lowest mark was 10/75......

Maybesoon talk about mixed signals from OH. :wacko:

Afm...home time :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Ukgirl - Aw, your nan reminds me of my mom. :dohh: My mom started a ton of drama last year after dd was born. One night my husband realized she wasn't on his facebook friends list anymore. So I called her all like "Um... wtf?!" and she denied it over and over again. She finally admitted she had "blocked" him. :dohh: Um, guess what blocking someone does... DELETES them! Idiot. To this day she claims he's the one who deleted her and she's so offended that I believe him over her (she still fails to realize that blocking someone breaks the friendship on facebook). I KNOW she's lying because she straight up said "He deleted me and facebook gave me a notification that he deleted me so when I saw that, I decided to block him." First of all, no, facebook doesn't notify you when someone deletes you. Second of all, if your story were true (and I know it's not), you're saying you're so childish that when someone deletes you from facebook you block them instead of putting on your big girl panties and talking to them about why they may have deleted you? Ugh. Also, it's effing facebook. Who really gives a shit? I really don't like my mother. :nope:


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy the ignorance of people & the lack of filter on their mouths kill me sometimes.... I'm a really small girl, have been my entire life & I started getting comments about my "boobs" a month or so ago.... Oh the joys. Yes, they are getting bigger & NO it's not fun!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon!! WOW what a turn around!! Hopefully his good behaviour will continue and he will step up! xxx

I do generally tend to ignore people or just agree with them to avoid the hassle but since I've been pregnant I just feel a need to stick up for myself. I dont know why. My best friend thinks it's because I'm usually so quiet and let things build up, she thinks my family causing trouble was the last straw for me and I finally broke. I am ignoring their comments and calls now though, I said what was needed to be said and now it's over in my eyes. 

Doggylover- we did have to have a little giggle over the immaturity of it all! 

Littlespy - she had all my family calling me until past 12 last night, calling the house phone when the kids were asleep but she never once tried to talk to me herself! I had to laugh when I found out I was off her friends list though! I was omg... a 70 year old women has removed me from facebook... FACEBOOK!! my mum isn't on Facebook she hates it, she says it causes too many issues and she's right. Your mum sounds like she knows she messed up then tried to back track and say it wasn't her lol!! xx 

Hopefully the drama has finished now and we can move on with life. 

On the plus side, yesterday I went to get some bits from the range becuase I'm making my own save the date cards for my baby shower in March. I'm impatient! and this girl starts talking to me about how her friend got married at 17 and is divorced already with 2 kids and how her friend should have listened to her and kept her legs shut.... I was like... I got married at 17 and I have 2 kids and I'm divorced and now I'm engaged and on baby 3... I have NEVER seen anyone back track and arse lick so hard in my life!!! It was hilarious!!! I just had to share haha xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats on 17 weeks Nimbec- me too- almost!

FB is such a source of drama. I usually don't notice people have deleted me until they show up in that bar of "do you know..." people. :haha: 

I am dreading have to sit through other people's horrific birth stories. And I am really, really dreading random people touching my belly. I am not even going to be able to be nice about that. Unless you are family (that I like) or a really close friend I do not want you in my personal space let alone rubbing any of my body parts... and yes a pregnant belly is still MY body part regardless of whether or not someone else's body is inside it. Ugh.

I just felt baby while I was reading the posts :happydance: Probably because I just had hot chocolate with my breakfast. I feel baby when I am sitting on the couch, and especially when I am in some kind of moving vehicle- possibly another indicator that this is a boy :haha:. I think I might not even have noticed some of the movements if the first one I felt hadn't been so big. I have no idea what the kid was doing, but I was on the bus and suddenly felt the popcorn popping. Compared to the other movements since then the kid must have been flipping and flailing. Now I just feel little taps every now and then. I really hope that's what it is anyway! I know I would be worried if I wasn't feeling that because my belly is still so small I think, I mean it looks fat but not like a bump and I can still do up all my pants. How is an onion and my swollen uterus all fitting in there with my buttons done up still?!

I have my midwife appt in a few hours. Can't wait to hear HB! Also going to ask her my questions about the flu vax and ask if my uterus has tipped to "normal" now. It doesn't make much of a difference apparently. I am just interested to know all that's going on in there! 

What is WIC? I am going to have to start looking into all the bf stuff. So much to learn about so many things!


----------



## maybesoon

kristabelle.... I'm with you on the touchy feely stuff. It was weird enough yesterday having my oh touch my belly. Which is weird because he's half responsible for this baby growing in my tummy, but he hasn't touched it once this whole time & after all the distance he chose to do it in front of his family. I noticed I pulled away from him at first but then grabbed his hand & held it there for a second so he would know it was ok. It was just a shock. I can't imagine others touching my belly though. I'm just not a touchy feely kind of girl & I don't want random paws on me!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl..... I'm sure hoping... But then again. I haven't heard from his since..... So I'm thinking it was just a "big" show for his family....


----------



## doggylover

Little spy lol at you saying its Facebook- so true! Some people I have on my Facebook act like it is their entire life, and publicise their entire life on it. It's quite scary that some people have nothing better to do. I have one girl who updates her status at least 6/7 times a day :dohh:

So I need some advice. Apart from my school principal nobody at school knows I am pregnant! I have been dressing carefully but really it's too difficult to hide now. I am not super close to them, although I would say I have some friends among the whole staff, but I just don't feel the moment has arisen for me to blurt out that I'm pregnant.

Can anyone give me advice on how to go about it?! I know they'll be thrilled for me, but I feel like now I have left it for such a while its even more awkward!! :blush: I just don't want to be in the staff room and basically yell out "IM PREGNANT!" Which is what I'm afraid I may end up doing just to get it out!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww maybesoon that would be very sad and mean if that was his motives xx

doggylover i like to just drop it in the conversation like its a normal thing haha.. lkke one of my friends was with me on the school run and I said oh I hate the school run but its much easier now the morning sickness has passed... she practically squeeled haha its funny doing it that way :p xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon said:


> kristabelle.... I'm with you on the touchy feely stuff. It was weird enough yesterday having my oh touch my belly. Which is weird because he's half responsible for this baby growing in my tummy, but he hasn't touched it once this whole time & after all the distance he chose to do it in front of his family. I noticed I pulled away from him at first but then grabbed his hand & held it there for a second so he would know it was ok. It was just a shock. I can't imagine others touching my belly though. I'm just not a touchy feely kind of girl & I don't want random paws on me!!!!

I'm totally the same way! I have NEVER been a touchy feely person... I don't like hugging people other than family when I go to visit, and I just don't like being touched in general. I've worked in daycares and I have no problem with little kids climbing all over me, so I'm not worried about physical contact with my kids, but I am DREADING random people, and even friends, wanting to touch my belly. 

To be honest, I get a little weirded out even when DH wants to touch my belly. I'm hoping that once there's movement there I won't feel so weird about it because then he can actually feel something. But I do really have to try and intentionally fight back the urge to push his hand off and he even asks first! Maybe I'm just nuts. :wacko:


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> Awww maybesoon that would be very sad and mean if that was his motives xx
> 
> doggylover i like to just drop it in the conversation like its a normal thing haha.. lkke one of my friends was with me on the school run and I said oh I hate the school run but its much easier now the morning sickness has passed... she practically squeeled haha its funny doing it that way :p xxx

haha, I just told a friend last night in a very similar way! She was asking DH and I about how brunch went on the weekend with my MIL, and so were talking about how it was really nice to catch up and see her again, and how good the timing was because she brought me down some mat pants from Value Village since I was having trouble finding some here. 

And then we waited for it to sink in! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh I like this casual way of doing it! I really missed a big opportunity today, talking about the cost of children...perfect! But I am just too shy about it! Which is stupid because I am not shy at all! I don't know what it is...I'm a total idiot! :dohh: 

Ok, I'll try to be casual tomorrow. (Cue me walking in and saying "morning everyone I'M PREGNANT" and not be casual at all!!


----------



## Steph82

Doggy,

I feel the same way! I feel that since its "old" news, its weird to just bring it up... I started by telling the receptionist at my work and I knew it would kinda spread from there. Not really sure that its made its way around yet but I make sure to drop it in in conversation. Like I'll walk by (while others are standing there) and say: sure, make the pregnant lady do all the work lol.

Sooner or later they will notice anyway lol :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Well I think what makes it weirder is another girl at work is pregnant and I make jokes about the others doing stuff to her like your 'make the pregnant lady do it'...but haven't mentioned anything about me. I'm such an idiot :dohh: I'm pretty sure one guy at work has worked it out as he looks at my belly before my face! But he very kindly hasn't said anything...but I wish he would so I don't have to!!

You ladies are all much cooler than me to slip it into convo like that! I'm just too awkward! :blush: 

I'm hoping someone will ask what I'm doing over half term and I can say "starting to sort out baby things" even though its a lie, just to bring it up!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover maybe he's scared to offend you in case it was a food belly instead of a baby belly hahahaha!! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> What is WIC? I am going to have to start looking into all the bf stuff. So much to learn about so many things!

WIC is Women, Infants, and Children. Essentially it's a federally and state funded nutrition program for well, pregnant/breastfeeding women, infants, and children. You have to meet financial qualifications. I think the limit is 185% of the poverty level. Varies from area to area based on cost of living there, I think (I could be wrong about that). They count the unborn baby as a family member (so me, dd, hubby, and Deucey have to bring in under the limit for a family of 4). Your state's department of health website should have more information (here it's the SC Department of Health and Environmental Control - DHEC. Of course different states call that department different things). And if you qualify for WIC that means you also qualify for Medicaid while you're pregnant (and your children will qualify for Medicaid later) because that limit is also 185% of poverty level. I think it's hard to qualify if you're married and you and hubby both work full-time, though. We wouldn't qualify if hubby worked at all. Anyway, the program provides nutrition classes and consultations with a nutritionist and breastfeeding support and vouchers for food (including formula if you need it) each month that you can take to redeem at the grocery store. Women qualify during pregnancy and up to 6 months postpartum if they're breastfeeding. Children qualify through age 5.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover maybe he's scared to offend you in case it was a food belly instead of a baby belly hahahaha!! xx

:rofl: sometimes I still wonder myself!!! My friends told me they had guess but were too afraid to mention it in case (their exact words) I was "just getting a bit fat"!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> Yay for all the movement feeling!
> 
> I'm still feeling squirmy rolls several times a day but that's about it. That's really all I expect to feel for at least a couple more weeks.
> 
> So sorry some of you have friends who aren't being good friends. My friend at work came up to me yesterday and said "Aw, you're at that stage where people who don't know you're pregnant just think you're getting fat." :dohh: Thanks.
> 
> And on that note, I'm now prepared for all of the really stupid stuff people think it's okay to say to pregnant women. :haha: Prepare yourselves! It gets weird.

I cant wait to know 110% its the baby and feel it regularly. 

haha i never had anything too weird said to me. Although my Mom used to ask me if I was going to fit into places like booths in restaurants etc. LIKE SERIOUSLY! IM NOT A HOUSE.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> Doggy,
> 
> I feel the same way! I feel that since its "old" news, its weird to just bring it up... I started by telling the receptionist at my work and I knew it would kinda spread from there. Not really sure that its made its way around yet but I make sure to drop it in in conversation. Like I'll walk by (while others are standing there) and say: sure, make the pregnant lady do all the work lol.
> 
> Sooner or later they will notice anyway lol :haha:

Haha, I've been doing the same thing. Well, my "friend" (yeah the one who told me I'm looking fat) does it all the time, at least. She pretty much just calls me "pregnant lady" all the time now. :dohh: "Hey pregnant lady." "Pregnant lady: do you want to sit down?" "No! Don't bend over and squish the baby!" (what? :dohh:).

Last week I organized a used book sale here for charity and I asked my committee to help me sort through the books. I just stood there watching while they lifted really heavy boxes of books. :rofl: Then one of them kind of gave me the side-eye so I said, "Um... I promise I'm not being lazy. I'm pregnant." :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... lol... My co-works/main boss knew the same day I did. My boss was scheduled out of town that day so I brought the pg test to work with me. I came out of the bathroom holding the darn test & look up & my boss is standing there. My response "Ben what are you doing here?!!!" His response "What is that in your hand?"... Yeah, well come to find out, he had a blowout on his car on the way out of town & decided to come into the office for a minute while his car tire was getting fixed..... BUSTED!!! So it was out of the bag really early for me....


----------



## ukgirl23

haha littlespy!! I love using the I'm pregnant excuse, my uncle and my OH had to swap the bedrooms round so we have more room for baby and I just got to sit it and watch it was awesome lol. 

Doggylover, I have IBS and sometimes I would get so bloated that I would look pregnant and people would ask me and touch my belly and stuff it was so annoying, ''No I'm not pregnant, it's just my medical thing that makes me look pregnant because last night I ate a curry!'' haha my OH called it a food baby. So when I see women who look pregnant I'm too scared to ask when they are due in case they get offended haha, I wait until they are huuuuge to ask! 

Funnily enough since I have actually been pregnant no one has asked me!! :/ LOL


----------



## maybesoon

The funniest so far for me was a couple of weekends ago while at a church fundraiser they were having a candy drop for the kiddos. So we all went out in the field with our bags to catch the candy as the helicopter flew over dropping it. I was with my co-worker & her daughters & granddaughters. My ex-brother-in-law was there with his newest girlfriend. They were standing on the other side of the ropes by the field & he says to me "What are you doing out there with a bag?" I replied "Catching candy" He says "you're not a kid" My co-workers MIL who is 95 years old looks at him like he's stupid & says "Son... she's with child.... she can do whatever the hell she wants!" His eyes got HUGE & his mouth dropped open... He couldn't even speak for a few seconds then says "Congratulations".... The look on his face was priceless. So I'm pretty darn sure it's all over my exes side of the family that I'm pregnant!!!!!! So funny!


----------



## Steph82

Hahahah LittleSpy, thats awesome!! Having a friend to help spread the news def works!

I'm still having issues at the gym. There are about 5 different trainers and I would say that 3 (maybe) know. It feels weird telling them, so I only mention it when the ask if i'm ok (because i skip most of the things i cant/dont want to do :rofl:). My guess... the other ones think i'm seriously cheating on my diet... or thinking: Poor fat girl at least still shows up, even if she just ate the tire instead of lifting it lol...:dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg maybesoon!! Cringe at your boss busting you with the test in your hand!!! We don't have a helicopter sweet drop here that would be amazaballs!! I would be out there too with a bin liner!! hahaha! 

oh talking about pregnancy tests made me remember my first test I had one in the drawer I was vowing not to use but as usual my impatient self won me over and I peed on one of my last 2 sticks, I usually brought in bulks of twenty and test every day of the 2ww in hopes of catching an early BFP but after 7 months of trying I was trying not to be so enthusiastic, anyway I peed on this stick test from ebay and a second line came up,and I called my mum saying mum it's faint but I can see the line when i hold it away from my face and the light!! haha. I was so sure it was an evap I made my daughter pee on the other one, I feel bad about that now but I had to be sure. haha.


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: Maybesoon that old lady is amazing! I love using the phrase 'with child'!! And your story about the doing the test at work - I would have died lol!!!

Littlespy your friend is obviously very excited for you! Making a big deal about it (but maybe not 100% sure how pregnancy works if she thinks you can squish the baby :haha:) 

I was just admiring my bump in the mirror (I do this a lot. It made me trip up some stairs yesterday!) and it's getting so round! I also noticed I'm kind of.....spreading out towards where my waist once was! I love it, so think maybe tomorrow I will just wear one of my tops that means I can't hide the bump and tell my co-workers that way! We have a prize evening tomorrow so I think that would be a good time....

Ukgirl that's a great story! Lol at making your daughter poas! My first test (and the other three that same day!) were also really faint and dh wouldn't believe me! Seems like forever ago!


----------



## melissasbump

Loving all the funny stories! All i got last time was "wow you are HUGE" from about 25 weeks. dont get me wrong, i was huge but got a bit fed up of everyone else saying it, especially strangers.

Doggylover and Nimbec, yeah maybe your friends should get together, cant be doing with people like that.

UKgirl, familys urgghhh! But a 70 year old woman? like grow up! 

Maybesoon, hope that wasnt just a family show from your OH, time will tell i guess, i cant believe hes not pulled his finger out yet!

So not a lot of news from this end, spent the day with a friend and her little boy, Harrison had a lovely time playing with him, still coughing though bless him. 
Im really struggling to sleep at the mo, despite being absolutly knackered, is anyone else like this? Last night was the worst! Its not that i cant get comfortable, i can, i have no idea what it is but doing my head in!


----------



## doggylover

Melissa I'm the same, exhausted but waking up so much more than usual. Usually I'd wake up maybe 3 times and night and since pregnancy once is to pee, but now it's more like 7/8 times a night. And like you I'm not uncomfortable...just...awake!

Early nights are the key for me. As in 10pm latest!!! I get up at 6.30 so with that time I still get some sleep in.


----------



## ukgirl23

ahh Doggylover my OH didn't believe the line tests as we had so many evaps and heartbreak so I went and got a digitest and even when the word PREGNANT came up with 1-2 he still couldn't believe it. I was shouting at him like how can you not believe it. Its in caps on the screen here!! lol 

melissasbump - I'm the opposite I can sleep as soon as I lay down, I slept for 2 hours after lunch and slept through my alarm to pick up the kids, luckily OH doesn't start work until 4pm and his alarm was on too, he works split shifts so has a nap between the 2 shifts and lately I have been joining him lol. 

I feel really weird in my bump like my baby is stretching out in there or rolling up against me. I don't feel many kicks just rolling and pressure :/


----------



## doggylover

I'm so jealous ukgirl. I would kill for a wee afternoon nap!!! That would really make me day 100% better! As would not getting up at 6.30 to drive an hour to work mind you, roll on march 28th!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lol....:haha: I ended up taking 7 tests within the next 24 hours. :blush: I had been trying for so long & I just couldn't believe it was a true positive. I peed on the first one at the house (very faint line) brought 2 to work with me, peed on them (both very faint lines). Then I read that the blue dye tests have a high percentage of false positives so I went to the store & bought 2 more pink dye tests. I took them both (all these at the office) they both came back positive. Yet I still didn't believe it so I went to Wal-Mart during lunch & bought a 3 pack of digitals. Well the 1st digital came back positive :happydance: so later that evening when I got home the oh & I were laughing about all the tests I had taken throughout the day & he says "one more won't hurt. I wanna see the digital turn positive for myself" So I went & did it again..... I'm pretty sure that is considered obsessive!!!


----------



## maybesoon

oh what I'd do for an afternoon nap. I eat lunch here at work & everyday I just want to collapse & sleep for the next 2 hours....


----------



## doggylover

At the end of school today I actually went and had a wee lie down on the bench in my store cupboard. Mainly due to a sore stomach rather than tiredness but I'm afraid now ill be in there all the time :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

^^ bonus!!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I've just melted extra mature cheese over salted crisps .... AMAAAAAAZZZZIIIING!! seriously!! mmmmmmm


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Nice! What a convenient place to have a quick cat nap! Although probably not overly comfortable. :haha: I work at home a lot when I'm doing all my lecture planning and working on my comprehensive exams for my own study stuff... so the temptation of a nap is always SO hard to resist, because my bed is just in the next few rooms over. Sigh. I loved napping even before getting pregnant! :haha:

maybesoon: That's pretty amazing about the candy drop thing! I've certainly never seen anything that cool here. Heh, I think it's even more amazing about the old lady telling the youngin' what for though. :haha: I love seniors. They're so blunt sometimes.

ukgirl: no one has asked me yet whether I'm PG or not either... which I find a bit surprising because I definitely have a bump going on, and have even started to wear bump flattering clothing sometimes. I guess people are just being polite! I know I'd be a little paranoid about asking someone too unless it was REALLY obvious. Soon our FB announcement will be out (a week today infact!!) and then everyone and their brother will know. haha

Steph: It is kind of hard to randomly bring it up to people... that's why so few of my friends know so far. It's awkward trying to think up how to bring it up. We just got lucky with a convenient opportunity with the mat pants conversation. We want to let all our friends know before our big Halloween announcement... but we're running out of time for causally mentioning it!


----------



## TeAmo

Ive got a mega bump going on tonight. Im going to go take a picture :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum you are right, comfort wasn't great I must say! I may have to create a little nest in there! And I also found it so awkward and difficult telling friends. A lot of our friends live in England, so we just sent out a group email which took the pressure off. I even felt awkward telling my family!!

TeAmo, yay for bump! It is so nice to see it big!

I am feeling lots of little flutters tonight :cloud9: active baby!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm feeling lots of squirmies this afternoon, too. Probably because I ate sour watermelon candy from the vending machine as an afternoon snack (instead of the greek yogurt I brought from home :dohh:).


----------



## maybesoon

I can't believe on Friday I will be at 14 weeks.... That's twice as long as my first pregnancy!!! It seem so hard to believe. I was so worried & it seemed like the 8th week would never get here & look, now we are almost to the 14th!!!!


----------



## Steph82

FINALLY got my integrated results today:

trisomy 18 & 21 both 1:10,000
Neural Tube defect: 1:2000

I'm really happy about the trisomy but not sure about the NTD?? Anyone know what is considered normal?

When the nurse called, she just told me I was negative for the test :shrug:
I asked her what my numbers were (cause I know you guys all got risk percentages lol) and she put me on hold because she didn't know :dohh:


I can't believe I had to wait until 17 weeks to get these results! :growlmad:

but I'm very happy with the results :happydance:


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> I'm feeling lots of squirmies this afternoon, too. Probably because I ate sour watermelon candy from the vending machine as an afternoon snack (instead of the greek yogurt I brought from home :dohh:).

bwahahaha I do that everyday! Bring healthy snacks, end up eating junk and then shamefully drag my snacks back home :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lots of squirmies this afternoon, too. Probably because I ate sour watermelon candy from the vending machine as an afternoon snack (instead of the greek yogurt I brought from home :dohh:).
> 
> bwahahaha I do that everyday! Bring healthy snacks, end up eating junk and then shamefully drag my snacks back home :haha:Click to expand...

I could totally go for some sour watermelon candy right now... I thought I had some bits of Sour Keys left in my bag still that I was just looking for. But I didn't see them. :nope:


----------



## kirstabelle

I think when it comes to POAS obsessive actually is the norm :haha: I had a chemical in May and that started with a super faint positives on internet cheapies and then tried a digi and that did show up positive, although a regular FRER came up negative. A week later I miscarried and we took the following month off from TTC. So I was a little apprehensive about POAS this time. Got a faint line on an internet cheapie (but darker that with my CP) and then a couple days later a similair faintish line on the cheapie and then just decided to do the stupid FRER even though I hated them after the last time and the line was SO, SO dark! It was practically purple and darker than the control line. I emailed the picture of it to my mum lol! I did a digi too, for fun but knew this was it :happydance: I will never again trust an internet cheapie though, I agree with others who say the amount of dye in them is not properly quality controlled. 

Went to the midwife and baby's HB was nice and strong. My tilted uterus has now tilted to normal and is right on track for size, despite me still being able to button my pants :haha: Although I am sitting here in a pair of preggo leggings that my mum sent me and they are comfyyyyy! And somehow make me look more pregnant! Midwife wasn't much help with my flu shot questions. I am probably just not going to get one. 

@Steph 82 I just got mine back today too. My trisomy results were same as yours 1:10,000 and my NT/down syndrome result was 1:4200 but that depends on other factors like age and not just the actual test. I am 30 and the midwife told me the "normal" chances of a 30 year old woman having a baby with down syndrome is 1:490. I don't know about neural tube defect. Is that the same test as spina bifida? If so I only just had blood drawn for that one today. And she said that it is much rarer today than it used to be since many foods are fortified with folate (breakfast cereal, bread etc) and many more women take prenatal vitamins before and early in pregnancy. I would think 1:2000 wouldn't be anything to worry about, sounds like a very, very low chance, but idk what normal is, sorry :shrug:


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> I think when it comes to POAS obsessive actually is the norm :haha: I had a chemical in May and that started with a super faint positives on internet cheapies and then tried a digi and that did show up positive, although a regular FRER came up negative. A week later I miscarried and we took the following month off from TTC. So I was a little apprehensive about POAS this time. Got a faint line on an internet cheapie (but darker that with my CP) and then a couple days later a similair faintish line on the cheapie and then just decided to do the stupid FRER even though I hated them after the last time and the line was SO, SO dark! It was practically purple and darker than the control line. I emailed the picture of it to my mum lol! I did a digi too, for fun but knew this was it :happydance: I will never again trust an internet cheapie though, I agree with others who say the amount of dye in them is not properly quality controlled.
> 
> Went to the midwife and baby's HB was nice and strong. My tilted uterus has now tilted to normal and is right on track for size, despite me still being able to button my pants :haha: Although I am sitting here in a pair of preggo leggings that my mum sent me and they are comfyyyyy! And somehow make me look more pregnant! Midwife wasn't much help with my flu shot questions. I am probably just not going to get one.
> 
> @Steph 82 I just got mine back today too. My trisomy results were same as yours 1:10,000 and my NT/down syndrome result was 1:4200 but that depends on other factors like age and not just the actual test. I am 30 and the midwife told me the "normal" chances of a 30 year old woman having a baby with down syndrome is 1:490. I don't know about neural tube defect. Is that the same test as spina bifida? If so I only just had blood drawn for that one today. And she said that it is much rarer today than it used to be since many foods are fortified with folate (breakfast cereal, bread etc) and many more women take prenatal vitamins before and early in pregnancy. I would think 1:2000 wouldn't be anything to worry about, sounds like a very, very low chance, but idk what normal is, sorry :shrug:


Thanks Kristabelle! Yes, the Neural Tube defect causes Spina bifida so its the same. I was surprised about the trisomy because of my age mostly (i'll be 30 next week). I read the same average that you have for our age and thought it would be much higher risk. So very happy there!!

I really need a pair of pregnancy leggings. Keep wearing my normal ones but they kind of slid down after some time. Not the most comfortable.


----------



## lily28

TeAmo said:


> Ive got a mega bump going on tonight. Im going to go take a picture :) xx

Oh yes I need some visuals. :happydance:

I have the smallest belly in the history of 15 weeks... :dohh:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-1032.html#post22421023

WTH is wrong with me? Where is my belly? They promised me a belly! I want my money back.:shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

awww lily dont worry you will get your bump!! I didn't get a bump with my first baby until I was about 6-7 months pregnant :hugs: :) 

I was laying on my tummy last night trying to make my son a fiddle for nursery rhyme day at school today, he's the cat and the fiddle, and I felt little wriggles from bean!! It's was awesome :D 

on a hush hush note, is anyone having rude dreams? last night I had a very rude one and a few nights before I had the same thing, I saw there was a thread on here about it and I was thinking oh well it'll never happen to me.. and now it is!! omg so rude!! lol


----------



## doggylover

Aww Lily!! Your bump will come and then in a few months you'll be saying "I wish I was smaller again!!" At least you are able to wear your normal clothes and look normal - I look very weird in some of my cloths at the minute!!!

Sooo my baby likes Oreos. I know this because another teacher sent me an Oreo (that's the sort of school we are) and after eating it I felt a whole lot of little flutters!!


----------



## lily28

Thank you girls!
The weird thing is I've gained so much so far, it is 5kgs (11 lbs) for sure. I'm slightly over what is normal to gain at this point. Anyone would guess I'd have developed some bump... I guess it is all internal? I have wide hip bones so the baby is still comfy inside there?

Candy: no rude dreams, just nightmares! Falling teeth, and lizards from small to gigantic ones. And I'm not even afraid of lizards in real life, I'm very fond of them :O

I don't know what makes the LO happy, but I know that like a clockwork he plays trampoline at 4am and at 6am. Training for night time feedings I guess?


----------



## stmw

Heya all! 

UKGIRL - I had a rude dream last night , well I was awoken before it had a change to get quite rude but still haha!!

Have my scan in 2 hours to see if Ill be under consultant care or midwife care due to the bleeds - hoping all is ok and ill be midwife!!

Will get a pic up a some point of the bump aswell!

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Good luck stmw, hope all goes well! 

Ukgirl, yep rude and also very random dreams occurring here lol!!


----------



## nimbec

Stmw good luck!!! I'm consultant led it no big problem so please don't be disheartened if you are BUT obviously i hope you are not!! 

Ukgirl I've had the strangest dreams very rude!! also nightmares grrrrrrrrr sometimes the two are combined lol lol


----------



## stmw

Thanks both!

I know it wouldnt be too bad if I was consultant led - however I wouldnt be able to have this one at a Birth Centre like I did with DD, it was such a good birth experience with her and im hoping for the same with this one.

Ive had a few nightmares too when Ive woken up and actually sat up - not nice!!!

xxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Stmw, I hope all goes well at your appointment!

I am having vivid dreams, still sleep talking :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

Just realised how much my boobs are suddenly hurting today, what's that all about lol? Been fine up until now!

Also, what's with my bloat today, feel like I've put on about 3 stone overnight! :haha:

Deffo feeling pregnant today!


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck stmw!! xxx :hugs:

Im glad I'm not alone with the weirdo dreams lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

Good luck stmw!!!!

I having really vivid off the wall just plain weird dreams lately. Hadn't really thought about it being pregnancy related. Just thought it was my mind trying to escape all the craziness around me... lol

I'm feeling pretty good today. Went to the oh's house yesterday after work. Didn't knock, ring the doorbell or anything. I just put my key in the door & walked right in like I owned the place!!! I walked over to him sitting on the couch & crawled right up in his lap facing him & said "you owe me a talk." Well we visited for about 30 minutes. I think it went well (it seemed to have gone well). Before I left he told me not to worry & we would get it all figured out. I hope he really means it. We discussed so much in such a short period. I guess the bottom line is he knows how I feel & it's up to him. So I guess we will see what happens.

Hope you ladies have a fantastic day....


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon I'm pleased things are looking a little more positive. Please remember to think of yourself first - he has a huge amount to put right!! Fx he will but as hard as it is please don't pin too much hope on him as if he is truly an alcoholic it's a very long road to recovery and he really needs to accept that and get help. You are in the best position at the moment to lay thing out on the table for him. Please please don't get me wrong I really hope you can work things out together (((hugs))) xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you nimbec.... And I completely agree. That's why I told him I wasn't moving back in anytime soon. That I thought it was best that we attend some sort of marriage classes (not a counselor) to learn how to communicate with one another & compromise. He actually for the first time agreed!!!!! I think when I put it to him that we didn't need someone to tell us that we are screwed up, we need help learning how to communicate (which he doesn't at all) and work things out as a couple that's what sold him.... I told him I feel like we need to take it slowly & see each other on the weekends when the kids aren't there until we can figure out if we can make this work & figure out how to be equals in the relationship. I told him I couldn't just move back in because I need a place that I know I won't be thrown out of, that I couldn't risk being thrown out on my face for a third time by him. He actually said he understands and when I left he seemed pretty positive about us. But I'm taking that with a grain of salt & will just take it day by day and see where it leads. He now understands completely that I want our family together but that I have limits & what I expect from him as a spouse & father. I hope he can actually do what he has promised.... 

Thank you for your support through this mess I'm in. It really does mean the world to me. I don't know how I would have made it this far without you & some of the other ladies on here. :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 said:


> Oh yes I need some visuals. :happydance:
> 
> I have the smallest belly in the history of 15 weeks... :dohh:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-1032.html#post22421023
> 
> WTH is wrong with me? Where is my belly? They promised me a belly! I want my money back.:shrug:

I carried dd#1 really small and didn't really show to me until around 20 weeks and people at work who didn't know I was pregnant didn't start noticing until like 31-32 weeks! :wacko:

I'm seriously the same size now as I was around 28 weeks with dd. :dohh:

Edit: Oh, and to add to this -- with dd#1, I had gained about 15 pounds by now. This time, I've lost 1 pound so far. Yet I'm so huge this time and seriously wasn't showing at all at this point last time. :shrug:


----------



## maybesoon

UGH.... How is it I can start the day feeling so great & at the drop of a hat start feeling like total poo??? I was doing so good today, feeling great, then about 20 minutes ago I got sick to my tummy, tired, dizzy & feel like utter crap.....


----------



## Steph82

Maybe did you take or eat anything that made you sick?

I actually took my prenatal about 2 hours after breakfast (usually I take it with food) and within 20 min I was in the bathroom, thinking I would get sick. 

Are you guys still taking your prenatals? I heard you really don't need to after the first trimester. I figure it can't hurt, so I take them (almost) every day still.


----------



## ukgirl23

I have prenatals int he kitchen I got from boots, they are for the whole pregnancy and for when you breastfeed, they have cod liver oil casuals in them too, I keep forgetting to take them though! Which is bad! I sit down with my dinner though and watch tv and dont get back up for a while so then it's too late to take them :/


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Maybe did you take or eat anything that made you sick?
> 
> I actually took my prenatal about 2 hours after breakfast (usually I take it with food) and within 20 min I was in the bathroom, thinking I would get sick.
> 
> Are you guys still taking your prenatals? I heard you really don't need to after the first trimester. I figure it can't hurt, so I take them (almost) every day still.

Yes I still take vits, doc prescribed iron (which I take alone 1st thing in the morning), calcium and folic acid. I don't get sick btw, I have suffered minimal nausea, only thing that gets me sick is sugary drinks.:shrug:


----------



## maybesoon

I didn't take or eat anything different this am. I take my prenatal religiously every night before I go to bed with my unisom (for nausea). So I don't know what the heck it is. I also keep getting dizzy off and on which just started this week.


----------



## ukgirl23

morning sickness can last until 14 weeks so it could still be a bit of that. Hopefully it'll stop soon.

I'm having terrible headaches, today I was in so much pain but I told my friend yesterday I would walk her kid to school with my 2 so there's me and 3 kids on the school run :( I had breakfast and went to bed for 2 hours and felt better. The can of Cola helped loads too! I think my blood sugars may have run low. I suffered fainting attacks during my TOTM before my sugars drop quickly so I need to stay on top of it. 

If your tablets have a lot of iron in them that can upset your tummy too. Iron does horrible stuff to my poo! lol


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon & Ukgirl sorry you are feeling poorly it sucks!!! Hope you feel better soon. I'm still feeling and occasionally being sick at 17weeks :( the midwives have said it may stay until I give birth but I'm sooooo much better than I was!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Are you guys still taking your prenatals? I heard you really don't need to after the first trimester. I figure it can't hurt, so I take them (almost) every day still.

I am yep! The brand I take is safe for the duration of pregnancy as well as post partum while breastfeeding. I know I don't eat enough fruits and veggies, so this way I don't feel as guilty. :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

It's just weird that I went from ms (all day sickness) to not having any for awhile & now I'll be feeling great one minute & like death the next. It's just aggravating to me. Then I hear some other pregnant lady today at lunch talking about how wonderful she has felt her entire pregnancy. She's 23 weeks. She goes on & on about how she hasn't had any ms, hasn't been tired & has just overall felt wonderful.... I wanted to walk over to her table & punch her in the face... I know that's extremely RUDE of me & I didn't & I felt really bad for the thought.


----------



## ukgirl23

LMAO @ maybesoon!! everyone is different but I get what you mean!! My aunty keeps trying to butt in my business with her experiences, I honestly dont care if she loved fish or hated it when she was pregnant but I've heard the same story 1000 times! 

awww nimbec :hugs: I hope it doesn't last for the whole of the pregnancy xxx


----------



## maybesoon

lol ukgirl.... sorry about your aunt! But honestly.... I'm kinda glad I'm not the only one that keeps hearing all the stories from people around me about their pregnancies. I really think the reason they piss me off so easily is because the oh was so vocal about how perfect & happy & easy his ex's pregnancies were... Makes me feel like everyone is judging me because I get sick, tired & dizzy from time to time, like I'm not normal or a hypochondriac.


----------



## kirstabelle

Know how you feel ladies. A girl at work asked me how I was feeling and I said good just a really sore back. She was like "my sister had a baby and _she_ didn't complain about back pain until the end when she was really big". So what? Why ask someone how they are if you are only asking to be a jerk? :shrug:

Hope you're feeling better soon Maybe Soon & UK girl. I think random sickness is pretty normal. I have been feeling really good since my MS ended and then on the train yesterday someone had a hot rotisserie chicken in a bag. I thought I was going to throw up. I haven't eaten chicken in 5 years and it is one of my least favorite smells in general but now that I am pg... oh man! I felt fine within a minute of getting off the train though. Ah weird pregnancy things! I have a feeling we have many more to come!


----------



## lily28

I hope you girls feel better soon... And hopefully it is just hormones and not a cold or anything nasty... My thoughts go out to you.



> A girl at work asked me how I was feeling and I said good just a really sore back. She was like "my sister had a baby and she didn't complain about back pain until the end when she was really big". So what? Why ask someone how they are if you are only asking to be a jerk?

What a moron... Who cares lady? 
I have people asking me how I feel (with a bit of contempt in their voices) and I don't go into explaining symptoms. I just say, I'm very well thank you. No need to hear their miserable stories OR their amazing experiences. Who the f*** cares anyway? 
I had a call the other day from my cousin explaining to me with every detail how much she was vomiting at her pregnancies, deep detail for at least 20 min, and a friend telling me how torturing her labor was. I DON'T CARE! What's with the scare tactics anyway? Who in their right mind calls pregnant women to scare them with horrific stories? 

If I want to get scared I can always google! lol!!!

I haven't started shopping for the baby yet and I feel very guilty, anyone else the same? I read other ladies have almost everything ready, but some of them have young toddlers too. When is it right to start shopping?


----------



## doggylover

Hi all :)

In relation to other people and their pregnancies, I get that too! Walking my parents dogs and my dad said "you were away ages." Me "I know I can't walk as fast now, my back gets really sore" him "well, it shouldn't be sore this early" I know he didn't mean to be mean or rude, but sometimes the way he says stuff is unhelpful! I think people just try to relate any pregnancy story to you, and we get irritated because we know we aren't all the same!

So remember I was worried about not having told my co-workers? Turns out I don't need to. They all know. They have guessed because of my bump! Was with two last night for dinner and they were talking to me about...well not actually saying I was pregnant but asking things like "oh will you be getting a whole new wardrobe or just some things? Oh you'll need to take it easy" etc and I was like "you guys know?!?!" To which they gave me a look that said everyone knows you big heifer!!! 

Now it's even more awkward cause everyone knows but I still haven't had a chance to mention it to them that I know they know :dohh: my dh is despairing of me being such a wacko!


----------



## stmw

DAN-O  I know what you mean about the boobs, mine feel like dead weights, its actually ridiculous how big they are, not that im complaining but I dont want them to goooo!!!
MAYBESOON  Im glad you finally managed to discuss things and he now knows how you feel. Progress!! Your not a hypochondriac!! Every pregnancy is different! I was one of those ones with DD that had no morning sickness, felt fantastic and loved being pregnant  perfect pregnancy and birth but this time, ive had the sickness, the bleeding, the lead boobs, insomnia, nightmares etc etc etc!! 
STEPH  I take my multivitamin and cod liver oil every day and will do until I give birth I think!
NIMBEC  I feel your pain, Im a week behind you, but still feeling sick on occasion and was actually sick the other morning  joyful isnt it! Hopefully it will pass for us both soon!
AFM  I had my scan today  saw baby who has grown ridiculous amounts since 12 weeks. The area of bleeding is still there, however as I havent bled for 3 weeks im back to being midwife led!! Yayyyyy!!! They couldnt see whether it was a boy or girl =/ she said and I actually quote it either has big lips or a little willy hmmmm great!! Haha!! Will find out on Monday anyway as paying for private scan  I dont think the consultant could be bothered to have a proper look but Im happy either way! Pic attached of me last week! Exuse the knickers haha!! 
Speak soon xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







18102012 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Stmw great news on being back to Midwiffe led :) not so good on the sick front as u say fx it will go soon!! On the gender side the private scans are soooooo much clearer - keep us upto date! 

Well as for people's opinion in pregnancy I do find it funny how people tell you things but for me it hasn't really happened yet - instead everyone wants to touch my bump grrrrrrr I don't mind oh doing it infact I encourage that but it's a no go to strangers grrr I need a hands off the bump t- shirt! 

Well I'm currently sat in car waiting for oh to come out of a work meeting then driving to another meeting then off to my familly in Derbyshire - oh and I have my chuihuaua puppy with me too...a propper familly outing! 

My only complaint ..I'm dying for the loo (none here) an in feeling sick & praying I don't puke as I could so easily pee myself NOT good lol lol!!! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## doggylover

Stmw your bump looks great!!! And great news about being midwife led :) Can't wait for news of your private scan on Monday!

Nimbec, enjoy your tim with your family, I hope you start to feel better (and find somewhere to pee :haha:)

Afm, Friday 3.30pm can not come soon enough lol!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, At least now you don't have to worry that people think you have been eating to much :winkwink:
STMW, yay for the bleeding to have stopped and all looking good! Can't believe they didn't take the time to look properly, but Monday is not far out :thumbup:
Nimbec, a little get away sounds great! Not having access to a bathroom... not so great lol. I have a chihuahua as well (I've had 3 total, but my two girls are no longer with me :nope:). Do you have a boy or girl? They are very loyal dogs but make sure you get the puppy used to kids now... i'm worried that my old man (hes 9) will not be too happy about a baby in the house :haha:

Lily, your so right about google! I try to stay away, but anytime anything is going on, thats the first place I go :haha:. It always leads to me believing that I may die ahahah. 

AFM, feeling pretty good but I think i've been a little relaxed on my eating habits since my last doctors appointment :blush:. Up 2 lbs in 3 days, yieks!! I hope its partially water weight lol.


----------



## dan-o

Regarding the comparisons... I can't even compare this pregnancy to my last sucessful one, it's been a lot harder so far! I think each pregnancy is completely different, so people making assumptions based on their own experiences are just rediculous lol! Tell 'em to take a hike lol!!

And as for the scare stories, that's crazy too! My sons birth was absoloutey fine and still very active and natural, despite being in hopsital with hypertesnion and under induction with him in the 'back to back' position! So much so, I wouldn't be at all worried where I give birth this time! 
(I'll probably give birth somewhere rediculous, like in tescos or something, now I've said that lol :haha:)


----------



## dan-o

STMW, glad the scan went well, did your bleed get any smaller? 
I'm not being offered any scans at all to keep an eye on my bleed, so I'm going for a private one too. I can't get in before the 6th, but that's not too long to wait.. I guess!
Good luck for monday, hope baby co-operates and gives you a potty shot lol!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm so jealous of you ladies who are all able to get private scans!! They don't do those in Canada. There's actually a law against non-medically prescribed ones, which they refer to as a "pleasure scan." So no chance to find out if Fraggle is blue or pink until our scheduled US at almost 20 weeks! Sigh.

We have a couple of friends that we need to tell still before our FB announcement next Wednesday, but it's tricky, because we don't see them a whole lot. So I think it might have to be by e-mail or text instead of the in person we were planning on. Which kind of sucks... but time is flying by and we're running out of opportunities! 

The really sad part is one of them was my bridesmaid at my wedding last year, and the last little while we haven't had time to see each other much or even chat really, otherwise she'd probably already have known long ago! And I'm really torn up about having to tell her over the phone or e-mail. :dohh: But I really don't want her to find out for the first time on FB either. :nope:

Most people don't know I'm pregnant yet, so thankfully the belly touching and stupid stories haven't started yet... but I would imagine after we make our public announcement they'll start flooding in!


----------



## maybesoon

Stmw.... cute bump!!! So happy to hear you are back with the midwife!!! 

As for scary stories.... I haven't been told any of them.... All I hear about is "how easy" it was... UGH... Right now I think I'd like to know that someone I know had a little bit of a hard labor.... Mean... I know....

I was only sick for a few hours yesterday then started feeling better. I got to the point of having to take my bra off at work yesterday afternoon because I felt like my chest was being crushed..... Seems it's time to branch out & buy a couple of bigger bras!!! Never thought I'd be saying that!!! :blush: 

This morning I am feeling great again.... Hopefully I stay that way today. Thank you ladies for being there for me. I couldn't do this without y'all. You are the only ones I feel normal with.

The oh asked me over yesterday afternoon! :happydance: It was a really good visit. I stayed about an hour. He was actually really sweet, the man I married. I honestly didn't want to leave, but I forced myself out the door. Then my mom & I got into a huge fight. She is so judgmental and refuses to think anything other than the worse of him. She doesn't even know that I have seen him the last 2 days. She would lose it if she did. I feel like a 15 year old right now around her. If she even thinks it's him I'm texting she blows up at me. She just doesn't understand that people can change. I told her he hasn't been drinking and that he has been working tons of overtime to get things caught back up & prove that he can be who he promised. She just rolled her eyes & said that crap, he's not going to change. So I feel like I have to sneak around to see my own husband for 30-1hour...:dohh: At least my dad gets it & understands.

Hope you ladies have a great day!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

steph82 -- Yes I'm absolutely still taking prenatals and will be all the way through. I continued taking them while breastfeeding last time and plan to do the same again.

maybesoon -- The dizziness is possibly low blood pressure. I have good days and bad, too. But overall this pregnancy has been much more pleasant than my first so I feel like I can't complain at all. And this time, I have a toddler and much more stressful job so I feel like I should feel way worse than I do. So, it doesn't just vary from person to person, it even varies from pregnancy to pregnancy!

lily28 -- I try to appreciate the horror stories as they can really prepare you. :thumbup: I personally HATE when people pretend labor, delivery, breastfeeding, etc will automatically be all roses. :winkwink: I don't know if people should just straight up volunteer the information though. That's a bit weird. I don't see myself sharing my birth story with some random pregnant person in real life. :haha: :shrug: I was totally ready and prepared by like 25 weeks with #1. Nursery was all set up and ready to go and everything. This time I'm really unorganized. Don't know where to start. I keep feeling like I have all the time in the world to get stuff done. Don't know if I really need anything. Don't know what to name her. I'm a mess. :haha:

doggylover -- lol about your coworkers! :haha: I'm also wishing the day away for the weekend! I guess yours is almost here by now.

stmw -- glad you're back to midwives! Lovely bump! And I'm thinking girl if they couldn't see a sac and willy (the classic boy turtle shape!)! I think it's common for girl parts to be swollen and stick out at this point.


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: turtle shape :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Maybe soon, I'm hoping this doesn't comes out harsh and if it does I apologise! But your mum cares about you! You ran to her at the worst point in your relationship and she saw what he was doing tonyou, an in your condition! So I can completely understand her concern and although she may not be putting it across to you in the right way, you are her baby and if this was you in years to come with your own daughter or son with an alcoholic partner would you act any different! Yes people change, but alcoholism is a serious disease and a few days of conversation will not change him just like that... I have seen it to the most severe of cases and I don't want to talk about it really but let's just say your oh reminds me very much of an ex... The mental stress he put on me! I truly hope he sorts it out for your baby's sake.... But your mum, she cares about you and is trying to protect you... And wanting so hard for it to work with ur oh, is clouding judgement just slightly.... I'm sorry if I've been out of line! But I've been there got the t-shirt, jumper, jacket and any other merchandise you can think of! Hope it all works out for you! X


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon- I have to agree with Kealz here but I don't want to put a downer on you when things are finally looking up. I would not want my daughter in that position but having been through something simular as I've already told you, I understnad how hard it is for you and how heartbreaking it is to be in your shoes, my ex andI broke up when my little girl was 8 months old, he came back 6 months later being all sweetness and light, begging me to take him back, telling me how he knew I was right and he needed help and promising to change, I was so happy to have the man I loved and knew back that all the bad melted away, and I think that is what you are going through right now. The only problem in my situation was as soon as he had me in a situation where I couldn't get out, the abuse started again and i was too proud to go back to the people who warned me like others are warning you too, I didn't want them to have the satisfaction of being right over my failed marriage so I stayed pretending things were good until he hit me when I was pregnant and after I had our son he pushed me down stairs backwards in front of my daughter who was 2 at the time. He knew that I would believe his lies and that I wanted more than ever for things to work so his behaviour got worse. 

You need to make sure before you go back that he gets help and support and not from you. He needs doctors and therapy and it's going to take a while, but you need to build your self back up too. When you can see he really is changing and not just making empty promises then it will be better. 

STMW- so glad to hear about you being midwife led, welldone!! and cute bump!! I dont have confidence to stand in my pants lol. 

Doggylover - since you mentioned about your co-worker looking at your bump I started noticing people looking at mine, particularly one of the other mums who STARES at it when I am near her on the playground.... I'm glad your co-workers had figured it out but it's a bit boring that you couldn't shock them with the news! lol xx

lily28- i don't listen to horror stories, every one is different and most ladies have good experiences with pregnancy and birth, I think that women are so proud to come out the other side of labour with their gorgeous new babies that they like to talk up their experiences because it's almost like they have bragging rights :) You will be fine I promise, millions of women all over the world give birth everyday xx 

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone out I'm just having a quick run through before hoovering the house :( 

AFM - I felt my baby's first proper little kicks last night, I have felt rolling around and wiggling but this time I've been feeling little pokey kicks, thye are amazing!! 
I survived the class of 6 year olds and making guy fawkes today, despite some little boy pelting me with paper balls, I told him I would eat him if he didn't stop.. he stopped  

Other than that I've just been sleeping and catching up on Grey's anatomy (The best show ever by the way!) Hope you all have a lovely weekend, it's half term for us now :D yay!


----------



## maybesoon

kealz194 said:


> Maybe soon, I'm hoping this doesn't comes out harsh and if it does I apologise! But your mum cares about you! You ran to her at the worst point in your relationship and she saw what he was doing tonyou, an in your condition! So I can completely understand her concern and although she may not be putting it across to you in the right way, you are her baby and if this was you in years to come with your own daughter or son with an alcoholic partner would you act any different! Yes people change, but alcoholism is a serious disease and a few days of conversation will not change him just like that... I have seen it to the most severe of cases and I don't want to talk about it really but let's just say your oh reminds me very much of an ex... The mental stress he put on me! I truly hope he sorts it out for your baby's sake.... But your mum, she cares about you and is trying to protect you... And wanting so hard for it to work with ur oh, is clouding judgement just slightly.... I'm sorry if I've been out of line! But I've been there got the t-shirt, jumper, jacket and any other merchandise you can think of! Hope it all works out for you! X

You aren't being to harsh or out of line. And I know she is only trying to protect me, but I chose to marry him & get pregnant by him. I take that very seriously & I can't just not give him a chance to prove himself. I am not holding my breath nor am I moving back in with him anytime in the near future. He is completely aware of that fact. We have talked about it and he understands that we have to take it slowly (extremely slowly) that I can't handle moving back in just to be kicked out on my face again by him. We are going to start a marriage course & start dating again. This is something that will takes months to correct not a couple of conversations. He knows he has tons to prove to me & he has to earn my trust again (which he absolutely knows will be extremely hard). As I told him last night, it's not about him or I anymore. If it was about me, it would have been an easy choice. But I have our baby to think about & I just have to make damn sure I'm making the best/safest decision for our baby.

As for my mom.... I just wish every single time one of my friends text me she didn't get all pissy & say "that better not be "him" your talking to". I just wish she could be more supportive like my dad. I know both of them only want what is best for me & the baby, but right now she is only making things harder for me.


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... I totally agree. That is part of why I just randomly showed up at his house on Wednesday without his knowledge. I wanted to see for myself if he was drinking when the kids weren't there & he was alone. And I think part of me wanted to see if anyone else was there. I have a very criminal/investigative mind. My boss tells me all the time I should have been a Private Investigator. I have even driven by his house in the middle of the night on the weekends when he's alone to make sure he's alone. I won't go back until I am sure it is right. He knows this is going to be a very long process.


----------



## kealz194

Mums don't always help situations I must admit more often than not I get frustrated with mine as she doesn't think before she opens her very large mouth! But she means well! Maybe see if your dad can have words with her? Always works with my mum lol! I'm glad your taking it slow, and I completely understand you don't want to loose something, and if your both gonna work at it and specially him then best of luck I really mean it! He may just realise how special the life your both creating is far more important than the booze! But don't make it easy for him either! I'm glad I haven't offended you, I'm sorry I didn't word it very well it's a bit of a sore subject for me an I loose my temper lol! X


----------



## LittleSpy

I've learned the hard way to not talk to my mom about my husband. She dwells on anything bad I tell her and neglects all the good entirely. I hate it. But that's her and she's pushed me away to the point where I really don't like talking to her at all about anything anymore. 

I learned if you're going to talk to someone about your husband, it should be HIS mom. Because she pretty much already knows all the bad I'm dealing with because she dealt with it for 18 years before me. :haha: Too bad MIL in my case is a crazy old bat and she's driven us away over the last year as well.


----------



## maybesoon

lol kealz... One of the things that drives him crazy about me is I have no filter... I speak my mind & what I mean is usually not how it comes out. Problem is.... My mom doesn't hesitate to speak her mind either. I honestly don't know what the future has in store for us. But for now, I'm going to take it day by day and see how important we really are to him. Only time will tell. And it's like I have told him.... This is his choice & his battle.... I can't do it for him. I have already chosen our baby over alcohol (true not the same as I'm not addicted) but I have. Sometimes there are things in life that are much more important than ourselves....


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy.... you are absolutely right... That's why I don't tell my mom much about what's going on at all. She knows very little. But she has seen how upset I was in the very beginning. Funny how when I hit the 2nd trimester I'm not near as much of a crybaby!!!!

I have been talking to my MIL a lot. She has been very supportive. And I love that I have her now to turn to.


----------



## kealz194

Lol I'm a speak my mind lady too! Best kind I reckon! It's good that you have made that desicion now and know that if thing don't change you can move on with your child! My fil is an alcoholic! And in all honesty I hate him, would rather my children have nothing to do with him but its not my choice it's oh's! But I've heard the stories of how he treated my oh! Makes me sick to the bone! He was jealous that oh took priority over him to his wife and made him suffer! Would let him go see Santa Claus, get a silly toy like one year he got a teenage mutant ninja turtle watch, and when he got Holme ripped it off his arm an stomped on it! He was 5!!!! Yet my oh has forgiven him and is the most caring person in the world, I must admit childish at times, but I think that's coz his child hood was taken away! His mum was not strong enough to leave till oh was 17!!!!! X


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Doggylover - since you mentioned about your co-worker looking at your bump I started noticing people looking at mine, particularly one of the other mums who STARES at it when I am near her on the playground.... I'm glad your co-workers had figured it out but it's a bit boring that you couldn't shock them with the news! lol xx
> 
> catching up on Grey's anatomy (The best show ever by the way!) Hope you all have a lovely weekend, it's half term for us now :D yay!


Lol I'm not into shocking, plus I think they expected it of us, so even if I had lurked it out weeks ago I don't think they would have been shocked!

I'm just about to start watching the new series of greys online :) can't wait!

Maybesoon sorry to hear you are having problems with your mom, I hope that the whole situation is resolved soon, for your sake, oh and the baby.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh I love to shock people, I don't get big news often lol. This season of Grey's started out sad but today's episode had me laughing all the way through, I feel like classic Greys is coming back <3 

Maybesoon - Just make sure you're not the one making all the effort. He hasn't been to visit you or tried to talk to you without being an ass in the process, he's probably feeling like he has control since you have made the first moves when he should have done, since he messed up in the first place.


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl..... Trust me.... He's working for it.... He started begging me last week to come over & I wouldn't. I'm honestly not making much of an effort at this point. He knows the ball is in his court. He either steps up to my expectations or he doesn't.


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I heard that the first two episodes are pretty heart wrenching...I'll be a mess!


----------



## ukgirl23

Have tissues doggylover! Lots of them xxx


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, UKgirl is right!!! I was sobbing :haha:

Good thing: You can blame the hormones :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, speaking of sobbing, I spent 30 minutes on the side of the road yesterday on the way to work from my OB appointment crying hysterically about a spider being in my car. :haha::dohh::blush: I'm terrified of spiders and this was a big fat grey wooly one which I've never in my life seen before. I freaked out enough when I saw him crawling across my windshield. Imagine my horror when I realized he was INSIDE!!! I was on the interstate and nearly just pulled into the emergency lane but I was afraid of being hit by some careless driver so I made it a mile to the next exit and pulled off the road. I knocked him down with one of those roll-up baby window shades and he just immediately disappeared under my driver seat! I cried and cried and tried to find him to kill him (or to get him out of the car). And then I called my husband who told me I was being an irrational hysterical pregnant woman and that I "should have been more deliberate with [my] spider killing" (so that it wouldn't still be alive and now hiding) and then I cried some more. :rofl: I'm sure I looked absolutely insane on the side of the road beating my seat with a window shade and a sandal but I'm pretty miffed that not a single person stopped to help the hysterical pregnant woman stranded on the side of the road! :shrug: Eff this city. Anyway, I ended up having to get back into my car (with the spider) and driving to work with it somewhere in my car. And then I had to drive home a couple hours later. And now I have no idea if it's still lurking in there somewhere or if it's gotten out and I'm so scared it's going to like jump on my face on the way home from work today. I actually took the back way home from work (which, horrifyingly enough, takes longer) just to avoid the interstate so that if it reappears I can pull over more immediately and not have a wreck while driving 70mph. I guess I should take the back way again today. :haha: My husband won't let me spray spider killing spray in my car since I'm pregnant. He's probably right about that but I'm so afraid of that thing! I've read lemon essential oil will repel spiders. Anyone have experience with that? It'd make my car smell amazing, too. Problem is I'd have to get in the car to drive to get it. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I feel your pain. Very similar incident, ended up with the spider IN MY HAIR. I have never fully recovered! 

Appantly conkers repel spiders. Or so I've been told a billion times this month!!

My bump has grown massively in the last few days! It's a proper bump now!

And oh, baby is kicking right now!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ukgirl23

Conkers littlespy.. spiders hate them. it is spider season here and conkers keep them out xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Ah, I had no idea what conkers were so I looked them up and apparently they're what we refer to as "buckeyes" here. Though I haven't seen any of those since I was a kid and then they were dry and what I read says they need to be fresh. :shrug: So I think I'm forced to go back to hoping the lemon oil theory really works.

doggylover - I. would. die. if that thing got in my hair. And I have long hair so I've been very worried about it!

Haha, when we took dd to the doctor yesterday, hubby kept offering to drive and I was like "Um, no. If you're driving, that means you can't be looking to be sure the spider isn't on me!" :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

I had actually been out of the car and when I got back in it was on the headrest apparently and crawled onto my head. I jumped out screaming (as you can imagine) and my SIL stood and laughed her head off while I literally smacked myself round the head to get it off. It was awful!!

Funny I was wondering when I said conkers if Americans would know what they are! we have loads here, because we have so many chesnut trees, kids play with them every autumn.


----------



## Bjs2005

I looked up conkers and buckeyes, as I wasn't sure what either was... Low and behold it is the nut from the horse-chestnut tree! I have one right outside my house in my neighbors yard! I hate the thing as it drops those nasty spikey-shells that cover the nuts. They drop into my yard and get hard over the winter time. Come spring and summer we are out in the yard with bare feet and...ouchy! A stupid spikey in our feet! But that is good news on the spiders. I will go outside and pile some up to take inside to repel all the spiders in my house as soon as I get home from work!


----------



## Steph82

bwhahahahaha that story just made me laugh out loud at work (kinda akward cause i sit alone lol)! I totally feel ur pain! I'm OK with snakes and rats and anything else, but if it crawls, I freak out!! 

We get alot of palmetto bugs in Florida (which if you have not seen them, they are like Roaches but at least 3 times the size)!! They are usually in every house somewhere. I find about 2 or 3 a year and usually they will be sitting on my kitchen counter when I turn the light on at night!! Thank God I have not seen one Pregnant!! I think I would cry and then curl into a hysterical ball on the floor :haha:. The worst part is... OH works out of town and is only home every other weekend. My luck, these suckers will show up right after he leaves :rofl:

I have no advice to offer for the spider but what I do (again... all the bigs in Florida), I stray "home defense" around all the doorjams of my car, about 2 times a year. That usually keeps all the creapy crawly things out! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Ok so just watched the first episode of greys anatomy. Tears a-plenty...


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> We get alot of palmetto bugs in Florida (which if you have not seen them, they are like Roaches but at least 3 times the size)!! They are usually in every house somewhere. I find about 2 or 3 a year and usually they will be sitting on my kitchen counter when I turn the light on at night!! Thank God I have not seen one Pregnant!! I think I would cry and then curl into a hysterical ball on the floor :haha:. The worst part is... OH works out of town and is only home every other weekend. My luck, these suckers will show up right after he leaves :rofl:

Steph, I live in the "Palmetto State" so yes, I'm afraid I'm all too familiar with Palmetto Bugs. *shudder* The worst part is when you go to smack them and the b*stards start flying at you! Ugh, they're everywhere. And it never fails, I"ll open a drawer or something, and there one is, crawling out at me. And there's like no way to get rid of them! They're not like regular roaches where they're only there if it's dirty or there's food left out or something. They're just always there, finding ways inside from outside. :dohh: I hate them, but I'm not really so much afraid of them. They startle me and I think they're really gross and I can't pick them up after I kill them when they're still wiggling, but they're not nearly as terrifying to me as spiders. I'm really not so far from FL (I live in Columbia) so I feel your pain with all the bugs though I think if it's possible you may actually have it worse depending on which part of FL you're in. :haha: :nope: I feel like the warmer and more humid it is, the more ridiculously huge and nasty the bugs get. I used to live upstate and we had bugs but it's way worse here, just 100 miles south!

Ew, like a month ago I killed a palmetto bug in my kitchen -- like guts smashed out killed -- and was going to come back later to collect him once he stopped wiggling. And I went back... and he was gone. He had drug his smushed guts-falling-out ass off to hide! They're so nearly impossible to kill!


----------



## Steph82

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ahahahahah yes, the guts always spread far!!!!! 

But at least once you hit them, you know where they are... worse is when they take off under the counter or dishwasher!!! :gun:


So I believe you cursed me!!!! :haha: I walked up to my front door and smack into a spider web :sick: ... and not a normal one, but one of the black and white webs, which a spiky spider with red legs. Now I have to admit... i don't have all my spacial awareness yet and so I went bump first "shudder" :rofl:. Thank heaven, the web broke and the spider was still on the leftover web and not my poor baby lol :dohh:

OH is coming home tonight, so he has his hands full with de bugging the place this weekend ahahah.


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> :rofl: turtle shape :haha:

:haha: I thought the description on one website of baby girl bits as "the classic hamburger" was funny too. Pregnancy seems to have not affected the maturity of my humor...


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Little Spy sorry about your scary spider time! I am terrified of bees and wasps. I wish I knew some anti-spider tricks!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Holy crap... I've just had my scare for the evening!

I went outside to toss a bag of garbage into the bin, and as I was mid toss I realized there was a racoon sitting inside staring at me... very near head level! Needless to say I tossed the bag in and ran all the way back inside!! 

Those of you in the UK probably won't get this, since I know you don't have racoons... but they're quite viscious and can get pretty large! My heart is still thudding. :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

awww doggylover which episode are you on now?

my mum has a conker tree so I'm sorted lol

Readytomum- I dont blame you for running! xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh readytomum raccoons are evil!!! That would be scary (although they have such cute wee faces!)

Ukgirl just watched episode three, there is only episode 4 left on the site I'm on, so ill watch it later.

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## nimbec

OMG OMG OMG YUK I'm shaking just hearing the spider in car incident - i'm terrified of them and also wasps. I had a very simular episode just before i got pg where i was in car driving and there was a MASSIVE wasp and i mean huge im not exaggerating! I was hysterical with no shoes on outside car tryng to wack it with one but couldnt/wouldnt dare get close enough to get it!! I had all windows and boot open and after about 45 mins it flew out - yes i really did spend that long at side of road in a state of hysteria LOL!!!


----------



## kealz194

Oh no about the huge cockroach looking bugs that's just horrible! I think I'd pass out!!! As for me, I live in the country side so spiders are very common.... And I hate them with a passion! And try are not little small ones either!! Like massive! Oh hates it when I find one, he could be in the bath or asleep in bed and I will make him catch it and put it out! Recently found an unusual looking spider in my bathroom.... Took a pic and got rid of it, later learned its a fake widow! Most poisionous spider in uk yuk yuk yuk! Thank goodness my lo or cats didn't go for it as they can be very bitey! Will be collecting some conkers next weekend from my aunt hopefully! Hope every one is feeling good this morning! Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Yikes, ReadytoMum! I think racoons are adorable but I certainly would freak out, too, in that situation! We have a resident raccoon who hangs out in our front yard a lot but he doesn't bother our trashcan or hens or anything like that so I don't mind him. I always worry about them being rabid around here (because it happens fairly frequently not because I'm crazy :haha:). Speaking of rabies (haha), some people got bitten by a rabid bat just like 20 miles from here last month! Gosh, I really need to move. :haha:

kealz -- Yikes on the spider! My husband just killed a black widow (very poisonous) 3 days ago that had taken up residence in our recycling bin. *shudder* Sometimes I start feeling like they're just all out to get me. :haha: We have a TON of spiders living on our front porch that we just let live in hopes they'll eat lots of the other pesky bugs. As long as they stay outside and leave me alone it's fine.


----------



## ukgirl23

all this bug talk is creeping me out but hey I guess it is halloween appropriate lol!! 

Well Im quite pleased with myself, I managed 1 hour in the car without puking on the M27 to Marwell Zoo, and I managed to walk around for 3 hours. Although... OH made me cry by packing the wrong sandwich for me... how pthetic am I!! I cried over a sandwich lol.. good day out though and I'm getting more kicks today which is great, OH has gone out for dinner with his friends tonight so I'm off to put the kids to bed and then chill out in peace :) <3

Hope everyone is enjoying their saturday :) xxx


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well today! 
Quiet in here at the weekends! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Hi all :) so we made out first baby purchase today! well apart from the nappies! Just got some little vests, a cute sleep suit and bibs from tesco but super exciting!!! We also went into a toyshop which also sells prams and :dohh: the women showing us the quinny buzz 3 were like a tragic comedy act! They kept saying they had just been trained in it but knew nothing and couldn't work it at all!! I ended up telling THEM info and showing them how to do it! My dh thinks I spend all my time online looking at prams.....oh wait i do!!!

Very amusing, and can't believe I now own some baby things!!! I'm hoping its not too early to buy stuff though- although I'm almost 17 weeks.


----------



## Steph82

Halloween was a blast. 

I think all my FB friends finally caught on lol
 



Attached Files:







Halloween 2012.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 19


----------



## maybesoon

Steph... That is such a cute costume!!! I love it!!!

Readytomum.... Sorry about the coon scare! Those little boogers are not only vicious but extremely smart! We had 5 at one time at my old house in the country. Set traps & the little shits were letting each other out!!!! It was crazy!!!

AFM.... Well I haven't heard from the oh since I left the house on Thursday evening. I tried texting him 3 times Friday & once yesterday..... Guess he's put me on ignore mode again. I just don't think I can do it anymore. Had the worst dream last night that I went to the bathroom to pee at work & had the baby.... Woke up crying & couldn't go back to sleep... It was horrible!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Steph82

Oh sorry about your dream!! That sounds horrible!

I can't believe he ignored you! Does he feel like he is in the right? It would make sense for you to ignore him, but not the other way around!

Hope the rest of your day is a bit better


----------



## nimbec

Steph love the costume!!! 

Maybesoon so sorry he Is letting you down :( 

I'm at my parents for a few days. My bump is really growing in finding it a bit uncomfortable as my boobs are sitting on bump and I feel it's all hutched up!! I'm not complaining for one second!!! But my enormous boobs on me are very heavy I feel like Pamela Anderson!!


----------



## Scarletvixen

due 1st may but will be induced at 38wks so will be an april baby :) x


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey scarletvixen :) xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi scarlet!!


----------



## doggylover

Hi and welcome scarlet!!! Congrats on your pregnancy :)

Steph that costume is amazing!! I love it!


----------



## lily28

Welcome Sacrlet!

Hope you all had a nice weekend! I stayed mostly inside, I wanted to get some rest. I have no idea why they say that 2nd tri is the easy one, but I feel more tired, I can't do as much as I could, and I get little pains all the time. It is not so easy for me, I even need help getting up if I'm sitting on the floor!
I got another bra and I can hardly believe the C cup is tight. I will be wearing a D soon :O I never imagined it, because I have the smallest boobies!!!I got one of the nursing kind that I can use later too.

*Steph82* oh lol at the costume it is the best!!! And DH is like the Swedish chef from the muppets!!! You guys are the best!

*Nimbec* lol at the boobs! I'm not Pamela yet, but sure look like I had a boob job aahahaa!!! Have fun with your parents!

*maybesoon* so sorry he is being so stupid... 
And don't worry about the nightmares, they are happening to help us get over our fears. I have some sort of nightmare every night.... It must have been so scary though , here is a hug!

Are you guys hungry, and how often? I feel I'm hungry in the morning but not at night, so weird.. I used to be the other way around... I couldn't eat 4 bites from my dinner last night :O


----------



## ebelle

love love love the costume Steph82! so awesome!

Hope everyone had a good weekend :)

November is almost here!


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies :)

Another Monday...but this week I'm only at work 2 days, and no pupils are in so I can't complain!!

I posted on FB yesterday about pram shopping, so now all my colleagues arr coming to me this morning saying "Yay! i alreday knew, but now it's official!"

It makes me laugh that they all knew, simply because of my growing bump! I love that my bump is big enough for people to notice :cloud9: that said i purposely wore a maternity top today which shows off my bump!! I am LOVING being pregnant at the minute!

Not so much getting up at 4am to sleep on the sofa because the dogs I am dog sitting were throwing themselves against the kitchen door crying. One of them is such a big baby (my fault, I raised him to be totally dependent on me, then moved out and left him at my parents' house as that is where he is used to living) so I slept on the sofa, with him and the other dog lying beside the sofa, and our 2 still in their beds :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey Ladies!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend! It's been horrible and rainy and cold here... the weather network keeps talking about the "Stormageddon" we're expecting because of Hurricane Sandy. So far it's just a lot of talk and dark gloomy weather. 

Today is mine and DH's one year Wedding Anniversary! We decided to celebrate yesterday, since today is Monday. We bought a little dresser for Fraggle's room which I'm going to paint with Dr. Seuss characters (our theme) and we bought some lovely yellow fabric to re-upholster our rocking chair to put in the nursery. 

Then we bought ourselves some new boardgames... we're fairly obsessed with games. We have an entire bookshelf full of them!! We tried out a new Mexican restaurant for dinner which was *amazing!!!* and then we came home and watched the "Nightmare Before Christmas" which is one of my favourite movies, and we had some of our saved wedding cake. (Which still tasted fantastic!) :cloud9: So yesterday was a completely wonderful day. 

Oooh... and we also got our new "family photo" taken for our FB announcement on Wednesday. I've attached it here so you can see it. :happydance: I think it turned out so awesome.... so we're going to tag the big pumpkins with our names, tag the cat as "Bat Kitty" and then tag the little pumpkin as "Baby Layman, AKA Fraggle" And then the caption will read something like this: "The Layman family is expanding!! Hadrian isn't quite sure what he thinks about it all... but he's a got a few more months to get used to the idea!"
 



Attached Files:







Fraggle Announcement.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Steph82

Welcome Scarlet!!

Lily, I know what your saying! So far i've felt really good but my bumb has starting having growths spurts since last week and I am def feeling the effects of it... I am sleeping better, but when I do turn... ouch...it hurts! I also just noticed that my legs are starting to hurt if I'm up all day! Oh boy, not even at the half way mark and just starting to get bigger :dohh: :haha:

nimbec, Yes the boobs!! I had to finally break down and buy a couple of bras this weekend! I figured they may not be done growing yet, so I just picked up some inexpensive ones at Target (nursing). I am now officially a DD :dohh:
I an only imagine what they will look like after all this is done :haha:

AFM, was not ready for the weekend to be over :coffee:. Started to feel a bit sick yesterday, so I spent the whole day in bed... hopefully that took care of it!


----------



## maybesoon

Awww... Nice to know I'm not the only one on the bra buying scene this weekend. I bought 2 new bras, got them home & went to put one on this am & realized the goofy cashier didn't take those stupid little anti-theft tags off either one of them..... UGH.... So looks like I'll be taking them back tonight & getting the tags removed.....

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Have a great day.


----------



## Bjs2005

Morning!

Scarlet- Welcome and congrats!

Steph- The costume is so cute! Love it! :thumbup:

Readytomum- Your kitty is adorable! Love the announcement! Also, congrats on the wedding anniversary!

Doggylover- That is exciting you are feeling great and loving being prego! I am defo starting to show now, but with my normal clothes I mostly just look fatter than normal. :haha: I think I need to take a shopping trip for some maternity clothes!

Maybesoon- Sorry to hear about your OH, or lack of. You are a strong woman for how well you are dealing with his mess!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I love that picture! Your cat looks amazing!!! And sounds like you had an amazing anniversary, congratulations on the one year!

Maybesoon I got a maternity dress home and the security tag was still on it :dohh: so my sister has taken it back for me. So annoying!

Afm, we are buying our car seat today :happydance: I wasn't even thinking of getting it any time soon, but got a £25 off voucher from boots, and checked the maxi cosi cabriofix on there and it's reduced to £104, so will get it for £79 which is £51 off :happydance: I love a bargain!!! And I love buying baby stuff now, I think I'm obsessed! :blush:


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Bjs2005... But strong is the last thing I feel right now. I'm doing everything I can to keep my sanity. Easier said than done. I keep telling myself I'm done, but the reality is... I still love him. I want our family together. And to be perfectly honest. Lately I have been questioning why God allowed me to get pregnant now of all times if my husband & I were just going to fall apart. How is this fair to my baby at all? There are so many couples out there who would give anything to have a baby & he chose to give me one at the strangest time in my life. But then again.... Everything was fine before my BPF. I'm just so confused right now & I feel like I'm just floating around waiting to fall.


----------



## kealz194

I can't wait to buy my first baby item, but I'm going to wait till I know what I'm having as I've got so much from Paige still ill only need to buy clothes if its a boy! 
Thinking of all you ladies in the states with this hurricane sandy :( hope your all safe!! Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomum - Love the pic! Being in a state that gets hit with hurricanes and tropical storms pretty often, I'm like.... really sick of Sandy already. :haha: I feel like it's being blown WAY out of proportion! I'm aware it's hitting somewhere that almost never gets hit but... really.... I guess it's like how everyone laughed at us when our entire state had to shut down for 3 days because we got 8 inches of snow a couple years ago. :haha: Just not prepared or equipped to deal with it.

I think I'm going through buying-baby-stuff withdrawals because I feel like I'm just wasting money. I spent a lot of the weekend looking at crib bedding only to finally talk sense into myself that it would be a huge waste of money and that what I should really do instead is buy my daughter some toddler bedding (which is like 1/10th the price for some insane reason) and reuse her crib bedding. So, I put toddler bedding on my registry so I can get 10% off in a few months once no one buys it (I'm not sure I'll even share the registry :wacko:).

So I'm terrible at keeping secrets and my husband now claims he never cared if we kept gender a secret from others (BS!). I'm thinking about revealing gender by carving it into a pumpkin ("It's a girl!") and posting the picture on facebook and whoever sees it sees it and whoever doesn't doesn't. :shrug: Just not sure. I know my mom and MIL are driving my husband nuts because they're just *so sure* we're having a boy this time and he just wants to shut them up. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Sorry guys but I need to rant about OH...

We just met for lunch and talk about Saturday came up (how he was totally drunk and texted and fb messaged my friend that he needed to talk). I asked him what he needed to talk to her about and he said: "Well, it was something she said in the car. She mentioned that you knew what you were doing, when you got pregnant"!! 
Mind you... of course I knew what I was doing, because we had talked about it!!!!!! I am just so upset about how he feels! 

Just to add, our TTC background: He was inbetween jobs and said he would like to wait another 6 months, just to be financially stable. I have a very secure job and felt like there was no reason to wait (since I could cover the expenses of the baby if need be). I also believed that it would take at least 6 months to get pregnant (just from statistics about our age; OH 44, me 30). So we decided that we would NTNP. I started temping and would tell him: "ok, well next week i'll be ovulating, in casse you want to know!". He would always say something like, I thought we werent worrying about it,... or I wont remember that.
So it took 3 months, and we did get pregnant. He had started a new job a week before and was thrilled. Timing had worked out perfect.


So now today.... he feels that I "tricked" him, because I knew when I would be fertile!!!!!!! Of course I knew!!!!!! That's why I would warn him. I felt like: If he is not ready yet, then he needs to do something to prevent it! I guess I was wrong??! He told me today: "if you knew, then you should have stopped me during" Really??? Am I his mother??? I didnt prevent, because I wanted a baby sooner! If he wanted to wait, then wouldn't it be his responsibility to prevent??

I'm sorry for this rant, but I am just so upset right now! He just texted me that I was being selfish when not preventing, because I knew he was not financially in the right position to save for a baby and I could be mad at him if I wanted to be. 

I know he is happy about the baby, and thats not the point! I just feel so disappointed in him, for not mentioning this to me sooner (or at all)!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph sorry to hear about your oh. It must be a miracle that he is incapable of preventing pregnancy himself by using condoms.......which is exactly what I would tell him. He signed up for sex, unprotected, and no matter what the situation between two people (married, ttc, one night stand) having unprotected sex leads to babies. You didn't get pregnant on your own. Maybe you should tell him Oprah wants to interview you since he apparently has nothing to do with this so it's clearly an immaculate conception.

He's being selfish, and immature. He needs to grow up, man up and wise up. :hugs:

Maybesoon I'm also sorry about your continuing frustration and disappointment with oh. You have had such a rough time lately, and I just hope it all works out for you soon.

Kealz I hadn't planned to buy anything before 20 weeks, but then we decided we would buy little bits and pieces to spread the cost. We aren't finding out gender, but now I'm worried I'm going to go nuts! I enjoy ticking things off my to buy list a little too much!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Doggy, I know you are right! Not only was it unprotected (as in without any bc) but it was also full :spermy: ahead... lol... if you know what i mean!

He just texted me, backtracking and saying that he would not take it back for anything and that everything worked out with his job at the right time. I'm just disappointed that he would EVER believe that I would want to trick him!! The last thing I would want was to PLAN to not have a father (who wanted to be a father). It's one thing, if thats how things end up...nothing you can do about it... but I would never intentionally plan it that way! 

Grrrr. Sorry... done ranting lol:growlmad:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bjs, Doggylover, LittleSpy: Thanks!! I'm really pleased with how well the photo turned out, and I can't wait till Wednesday when we can post it to FB for everyone to see. :happydance: Our kitty-cat is our fur baby, and he is such a SUCK. He is very anti-cat in that he's super affectionate and loves to cuddle. He's going to get a nasty kick in the pants when LO arrives and he's no longer the center of attention. lol Poor guy.

Steph: Sorry to hear about the OH trouble. I think it takes a while for things to sink in for guys about babies because they're not very directly connected at this point to what's happening... I'd bet he's super happy about it, but now that it's starting to really sink in he's starting to freak out because he doesn't think he can provide properly for his family. Just give him some time to adjust, and try to reassure him that things will be just fine! I'm sure he'll come around. :hugs:


----------



## kealz194

I think your right though about spreading the costs doggylover! You could find an amazing bargain now but if u waiting and bought closer to the time you might not be so lucky! I'm fairly lucky as I still have carseat, cot, pushchair ( I have the Icandy peach) so my mum is going to buy the second seat for bubs as Paige is still at the age where she needs a pushchair to nap if out etc! I'm buyin her a toddler bed and bedding for Christmas if we have a girl inwont need to buy anything, maybe just a few token new bits!!! Don't forget to save things for other people to buy u!!! Xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Steph..... I am so very sorry your oh is being a butt right now.... What the heck.... It's funny how when it's time to act they are all in it & for it. Then later it's all your fault that "you" didn't do the preventing. WOW! I agree with doggylover & I think I'm going to steal her line & email my oh something along the lines of Oprah & my immaculate conception!!!!

At least last week when my oh was going on & on about how he's stressed about how he's going to get his kids ready for the new baby & I asked him "if you weren't ready & you didn't think the kids were going to be ok with it, why did we get pregnant this soon, why didn't we wait?" He looked at me all astonished & said "Because we wanted a baby together." Ugh I so wish I would have pointed out to him at that moment YES TOGETHER.... THIS ISN'T TOGETHER.... 

I'm beginning to HATE the male kind all together....


----------



## doggylover

Kealz don't worry, on my list I have people's names next to different items!! Keeping plenty of bits and bobs for my family to get us! And I know friends will get us stuff too, but I'm hoping they'll get us lots of clothes as we're staying minimal on that! It will be so nice for Paige to get lots of new bits like a bed, it will make her feel extra special before the baby comes. Also love the icandy peach! It was on my top 5 list!

Readytomum our cat is being verrrry annoying at the minute. He whines all the time. Ill take your cat instead!


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum.. congrats on your one year anniversary!!! We were meant to be getting married in july but with baby coming we have pushed it back 2 years which is typical because I found my dream dress two weeks ago :( 

Steph.. your oh is a moron if he was happy to have unprotected sex with you without concidering the consequences! 


we got our bean a cute bear outfit today. I am huge today and I have stretching pains in my groin area which hurts! We have our 16 week check up friday Im so excited :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, Steph. That response from your husband is ridiculous. I think men in general (here I go being sexist) often have a difficult time accepting responsibility for birth control! My husband keeps talking about a birth control pill for men and I keep saying I'm not so sure about it because I don't know that I would trust many men to take the pill responsibly (or be honest about it and use another form of contraception if they hadn't been taking it responsibly!). Anyway, it makes hubby angry when I say that but it's true for me. I know with us, we're married so we'd share in the responsibility of an "oops" baby but... I'm the one who has to be pregnant and give birth and breastfeed. And while I love and want all those things, it means completley sharing my body with another person for, well from the minute I know I'm pregnant until I stop breastfeeding. It all takes a huge toll on a woman's body. It's just SO MUCH more responsibility required of a woman for a pregnancy whether it was planned or not. Not in conceiving the baby, but in pretty much everything that happens after that for at least a year or two.

I also think that a lot of men seriously don't get ttc. You could have been telling him exactly when you're ovulating and he could acknowledge it and agree and still have very little idea about what it actually meant. But again, it's not at all your responsibility to educate him or to pry and be sure he fully understands. My husband would _insist_ (and be obviously offended if I questioned it) that he knew exactly what was going on with ttc. But when I'd say something like "I got a positive OPK so I'll be ovulating in the next 24-48 hours" I could really tell he didn't know exactly what that meant (that we needed to get to it several times in the next 48 hours to have a good shot!). Finally this last time he told me to "be clear" (and I thought I had been because I was letting him know exactly when I was ovulating!) so I'd say something like "You, me, sex, NOW!" because honestly, I wasn't sure how to be much more clear than that. :haha: So now he complains that I made it too "mechanical" and unromantic this time. :dohh: Can't win. :nope: Sorry, I went off on a bit of a tangent there but I think the point was the same: Hmmmmppphhh, men! :haha:

Haha, wow. After reading the last several posts on this thread, I see the man-hating hormones must really run rampant during 2nd tri. :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> "You, me, sex, NOW!" :

:rofl:

My dh definitely didn't get all the lingo (opk, bbt etc) but he knew we were doing smep so we had to have sex every other day and was good about saying "we have to do it tonight! What if tonight's the night?!"


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph Every man goes through their psychotic break down at some point during the woman's pregnancy. Mine had several of them during our 1st pregnancy. It is just a matter of coping and dealing let him vent then tell him nicely you understand how scary this is for him as well as you too. I swear men don't get it. Sorry that he said all those ridiculous things to you. 


Doggylover at least he said something about it. . .we got knocked up this time around because we both would wake up having sex with each other. I tell him he sleep raped me even though neither of us know how it began. 


Readytomum congrats on your Anniversary! The picture was super adorable as well !! We just status updated it with a expecting baby added to our timelines with the ultrasound scan attached to it.


Ukgirl DH and i went to the court house and tied the knot and had a ceremony later on for our families. Isn't it just the luck to find the one dress now. 


Afm, well 2 days and counting down till we get to see if it is an Emmaleigh Claire or Remington Cooper! I swear my parents hounded me till i told them the date of the scan...we were going to do a cute gender revel at Thanksgiving for our families but mine just wouldn't leave us the hell alone! Well hopefully i will be back to tell you all Weds. if we are team pink or blue if this little stinker lets us see!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mammabrown.. we are considering that now. We had planned to get married in this gorgeous hotel garden with a butterfly release. My daughter as flower girl and my son as paige boy.

So exciting that you get your gender scan soon! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh momma brown can't wait to hear the results of your scan! And an interesting way of getting pregnant, sleep sex isn't one that's happened to me as of yet!


----------



## Mommabrown

It is definitely strange but that is what happened. It seems to happen lots more too now that i am pregnant. We were puzzled for weeks and bickering that it was each of us starting it but now we just go with the flow.:?:


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> Mammabrown.. we are considering that now. We had planned to get married in this gorgeous hotel garden with a butterfly release. My daughter as flower girl and my son as paige boy.
> 
> So exciting that you get your gender scan soon! Xx

 Oh that would be soo beautiful! I think that it can still happen. They even have maternity wedding dresses that are so elegant! 

I am excited seems like time has slowed down so much since it's getting closer to Halloween.


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown said:


> It is definitely strange but that is what happened. It seems to happen lots more too now that i am pregnant. We were puzzled for weeks and bickering that it was each of us starting it but now we just go with the flow.:?:

I guess your sleep selves definitely enjoy it then! Definitely go with the flow, you are already pregnant so there isn't anything else 'major' that can rest from it....unless you accidentally roll out of bed or something!!


----------



## Mommabrown

doggylover said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> It is definitely strange but that is what happened. It seems to happen lots more too now that i am pregnant. We were puzzled for weeks and bickering that it was each of us starting it but now we just go with the flow.:?:
> 
> I guess your sleep selves definitely enjoy it then! Definitely go with the flow, you are already pregnant so there isn't anything else 'major' that can rest from it....unless you accidentally roll out of bed or something!!Click to expand...

LMAO breaking a hip while pregnant would definitly be one for the books!:haha:


----------



## maybesoon

lol... Mommabrown.... My oh & I have done the sleep sex thing a couple of times in the past. He always swore up & down to me that I attacked him & I swear it was the other way around..... That's funny...

Good Luck on your upcomming scan! How exciting!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

maybesoon said:


> lol... Mommabrown.... My oh & I have done the sleep sex thing a couple of times in the past. He always swore up & down to me that I attacked him & I swear it was the other way around..... That's funny...
> 
> Good Luck on your upcomming scan! How exciting!!!

Oh i am so glad i am not the only one!!! I give him a kiss at bed time and say please try to control yourself tonight if you can. lol


----------



## maybesoon

LMAO!!! That's so funny!


----------



## kealz194

I definitely recommend the Icandy peach doggylover I loooove my pushchair! One thing I will say is I got the carry cot with it too, but found I didn't use it much as baby would bounce around on bumpy roads and pavements etc as it has no straps so just used car seat till she was old enough to you the seat part! Lol at the sleep sex! Never happened to me as of yet... But I can imagine slightly concerning too? Lol!!! Sorry for all the oh problems with some ladies! Oh exciting momma brown for the gender scan! As for irritating cats, we have 3 and I love them dearly, but they have become destructive and I'm sick of the hair and cat litter and all other issues we are having with them at the moment and have decided after lots of talking that it would be best for us and them to re home them with new baby on way as well as we only live in 2 bedroom maisonettes..... I'm heart broken as my lo loves them so much although one doesn't love her.... At all lol.... It's for the best! Don't know when they are going yet... But not looking forward to it at all.... I feel like I have failed them but i really just can't do it any more...... I feel like such a bad person:(


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz -- You're doing what's best for them and you, so try not to feel bad! Much better to take your time finding a great home for them now than having some terrible situation when you bring baby home and having to just send them to the first person who will take them (or taking them to the shelter). :flower:

We have 3 dogs and we're having a lot of trouble with one of them and our dd. I can't really take her near him as he weighs 90 pounds and jumps and plows over everything and everyone. He's seriously untrainable. I'm not exaggerating. I've been working with him for over 4 years since I adopted him and his history on the track (he's a retired racing greyhound) proves to me he's not a great learner. I keep giving him more and more chances and I swear he's getting worse. :nope: He's not even getting along well with the other dogs. It's just not the right situation for him (he has a lot of anxiety and I think would thrive with lots of one-on-one attention which is something I just can't give him having a full-time job and 2 other dogs and a toddler). I don't know how long we're going to make it with him with a new baby. Not sure if I should give up now and rehome him or if I should try to stick it out (I hate the thought of rehoming him so much because he's 8 years old).

The other 2 dogs are golden, even the one my husband had serious concerns about (I never doubted the pup for a second. I knew he would love a child, especially my child. The dog is a true mama's boy. What's sad is that he's the littermate of the dog we're having such trouble with... which is why I adopted the other dog in the first place. :dohh: I thought given their very similar genetics and being raised in the same environment, they'd have similar personalities and be similarly trainable. What a moron I am! :nope:).


----------



## kealz194

Thanks littlespy! I'd keep my lil girl tinkerbell aka nooner! I love her to bits and she is an angel! She loves Paige and Paige loves her, in fact nooner was one of her first words! But the cat that doesn't really like my lo is nooners brother so can't split them up! So difficult! Wow 3 dogs!!! I struggle with 3 cats and a baby! Dogs need so much more attention! Aww that's a hard one, specially when you have put so much time effort and love into helping him! X


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies I am sorry to hear you are having such serious pet troubles. It must be hard Kealz thinking about giving them up. We have the two dogs and a cat, and I have another two dogs at my parents (although currently with us as my parents are on holiday) and the dogs are all sooo gentle, and wonderful with my nephew so I am very thankful that we have been so lucky.

They become such a part of the family, but at the end of the day you have to do what's right for the animals and for your LOs as well. Very tough though. My sister gave up her dog as she was working such long hours it wasn't fair on him, but she was still very upset and feeling she failed him, but really it's what was best for him.


----------



## maybesoon

oh NO Kealz! I couldn't even begin to imagine having to make that choice. I have 2 great danes & they are my babies. 

Although I have noticed my oldest who is 3 years old started acting out pretty badly last week. But I think it's because I had gone to oh's house 3 days last week in the evening & she could smell him on me. She was being really bad for her & it was driving me crazy. But the last couple of days she has gotten back to her old self. So I don't know if she was upset because she misses him or if she was upset because she's jealous.... She's a crazy mommy's girl but really took a shine to oh. He's the first man she ever had anything to do with....


----------



## Steph82

LOL Thank you ladies!! I feel tons better just being able to complain about it ahahaha

I don't believe that I would ever trust a man solely to take care of BC! That's why I know what to do if  I  don't want a baby! I believe that he had all the tools to control his part of the bargain! lol 

They def do not get the lingo... even now... when I try to tell him whats going on (size of the baby, hormones and how the influence things, placement of the placenta, etc) his eyes just glaze over... :haha:

OH has now diverted the conversation by asking where we would go to dinner tonight :dohh:. That's always a clear sign of: I'm not going to win this argument :rofl:


On the animal front... I'm with you ladies! It's so hard to give up an animal, even if you know its better for them. My dog is very scetchy with children (typical chihuahua) but I'm hoping he he loves this one, because its mine :haha:. I've had him since he was a puppy (and now hes 9), so I can't get rid of him. FXed that all goes well with all the crazy animals.


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Steph Every man goes through their psychotic break down at some point during the woman's pregnancy. Mine had several of them during our 1st pregnancy. It is just a matter of coping and dealing let him vent then tell him nicely you understand how scary this is for him as well as you too. I swear men don't get it. Sorry that he said all those ridiculous things to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Afm, well 2 days and counting down till we get to see if it is an Emmaleigh Claire or Remington Cooper! I swear my parents hounded me till i told them the date of the scan...we were going to do a cute gender revel at Thanksgiving for our families but mine just wouldn't leave us the hell alone! Well hopefully i will be back to tell you all Weds. if we are team pink or blue if this little stinker lets us see!!

bwhahaha maybe your right! What is totally unfair, is that they don't really have any changes to deal with!! Like LittleSpy said, we are the ones that have to give up our body! Stupid boys :dohh:

I love love love your name choices! Super jealous that your this close to you scan!! You have to let us know. So far the girls are still dominating this thread lol (ok, so we dont have that many yet, but still ....:haha:).


----------



## kealz194

Thank you for all the support and kind words ladies, makes me feel a little but better! They are my babies too, and its horrible its come to this, but it really is for the best! Well it's 8.30 here and after a hectic day with my poor teething lo I think I'm gonna take myself to bed! Goodnight all!!! Xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Good Night Kealz!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Hi All

How're you all? Im struggling with my hips and sides tonight. They hurt sooo bad. On top of that I took a headbutt to my cheekbone last night from LO. It is bruised, swollen and so so painful. :(

xx


----------



## maybesoon

OH NO Teamo!!! Hope you are ok....

I'm so excited!!! I just booked a 3d scan with gender for November 17th!!! I know, I know, I'm only finding out the gender 3 weeks earlier than I will at my Dec. 11th 20w appointment, but I just couldn't wait. And I get 3d color pics with a cd where I can print all I want!!! I decided I really wanted this & by gosh I deserve it!!!


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon you definitely deserve it! Exciting!

TeAmo who the heck head butted you? Hope you aren't too sore :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Steph Every man goes through their psychotic break down at some point during the woman's pregnancy. Mine had several of them during our 1st pregnancy. It is just a matter of coping and dealing let him vent then tell him nicely you understand how scary this is for him as well as you too. I swear men don't get it. Sorry that he said all those ridiculous things to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Afm, well 2 days and counting down till we get to see if it is an Emmaleigh Claire or Remington Cooper! I swear my parents hounded me till i told them the date of the scan...we were going to do a cute gender revel at Thanksgiving for our families but mine just wouldn't leave us the hell alone! Well hopefully i will be back to tell you all Weds. if we are team pink or blue if this little stinker lets us see!!
> 
> bwhahaha maybe your right! What is totally unfair, is that they don't really have any changes to deal with!! Like LittleSpy said, we are the ones that have to give up our body! Stupid boys :dohh:
> 
> I love love love your name choices! Super jealous that your this close to you scan!! You have to let us know. So far the girls are still dominating this thread lol (ok, so we dont have that many yet, but still ....:haha:).Click to expand...

Thank you. My husband is very Country so we could not agree on anything until these last two weeks or so. When i said Emmaleigh he absoutely fell in love with it. My 6 yr old actully helped pick out Cooper and we loved it so it stuck. I am glad my Dr isn't one to make me wait till 20-22 weeks to find out! We are rooting for pink but will be perfectly great with blue too!


----------



## maybesoon

oh.... I'm rooting team blue, but oh was rooting team pink as are the rest of my friends & family.... So I'm guessing we will end up team pink.... But that's fine, I happy either way, I just want a healthy happy baby. Not to mention I have my girl name picked & I'm still undecided on a boys name.... Maybe that is a message to me.... lol


----------



## lily28

TeAmo said:


> Hi All
> 
> How're you all? Im struggling with my hips and sides tonight. They hurt sooo bad. On top of that I took a headbutt to my cheekbone last night from LO. It is bruised, swollen and so so painful. :(
> 
> xx

Ouch that must have hurt!:hugs:
I have painful hips too especially at night, I find moving around, stretching and walking helps.



maybesoon said:


> OH NO Teamo!!! Hope you are ok....
> 
> I'm so excited!!! I just booked a 3d scan with gender for November 17th!!! I know, I know, I'm only finding out the gender 3 weeks earlier than I will at my Dec. 11th 20w appointment, but I just couldn't wait. And I get 3d color pics with a cd where I can print all I want!!! I decided I really wanted this & by gosh I deserve it!!!

Nice! Good luck with the scan! The 3d and the cd sounds amazing, go for it!!!
I'm thinking of a private scan for the sex only too. My official appointment for the next big scan is on dec 18th , so it is a long way... I don't know what I will do yet, I hope someone else will pay for the private one haha!:haha:


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown said:


> Thank you. My husband is very Country so we could not agree on anything until these last two weeks or so. When i said Emmaleigh he absoutely fell in love with it. My 6 yr old actully helped pick out Cooper and we loved it so it stuck. I am glad my Dr isn't one to make me wait till 20-22 weeks to find out! We are rooting for pink but will be perfectly great with blue too!

Love both names, great choices!!! Especially the girl's name :thumbup:
I 'm still fighting over my dad's name for a boy :growlmad: and I'm not sure about a girls name. I will start picking names after I know the sex 100%.



maybesoon said:


> oh.... I'm rooting team blue, but oh was rooting team pink as are the rest of my friends & family.... So I'm guessing we will end up team pink.... But that's fine, I happy either way, I just want a healthy happy baby. Not to mention I have my girl name picked & I'm still undecided on a boys name.... Maybe that is a message to me.... lol

I'm wishing you a happy and smiling baby!!!:hugs:
Everyone thinks it's a girl, doc at the 12 week scan said it is probably a boy, I have no intuition, and I can't think of a girly name. So I'm in your shoes right now!:dohh::haha:


----------



## stmw

hey guys - just popping in quick - midwife today at 1 - havent seen her for weeks!!

Most of you may have seen on facebook Im having another girl =) yay!!

Will update properly later with pics!! xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Woo hooo stmw for team pink!!!! 

Lily awh maybe a compromise of a middle name....dh was pretty easy with boy name it was a girl name that i couldn't win him over with. He wanted it to be girlie and cute plus sound feminine when she grew up. 

Maybesoon that is exactly how our family and Dh were from the moment they found out i was pregnant they all said its going to be a girl!!! So i started giving them hell back and calling it a he...bahaha !


----------



## doggylover

Congrats STMW on your little girl!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Steph82

So far we have 3 girls and 1 boy right??? 

congrats!!!!!!


For the US ladies: Old Navy is having an Online sale on all clothes (20% off today). They have lots of Maternity clothes and free returns. Figured I would let you guys know, in case you needed anything.


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo -- Ouch! What is up with LOs headbutting cheekbones?! Maisie has gotten me a few good times and I've had bruises (that last for a week!). People at work probably think my husband beats me. :nope: 

maybesoon -- Exciting about the scan! Just fair warning -- Be prepared for what babies look like at that time of gestation. :haha: You'd think that would be obvious, but my OB won't do 3d scans during the anomoly/anatomy scan anymore because "too many women freaked out about what their baby looked like at that stage of gestation" (20-21 weeks). So because of that, they don't offer 3d scans until 28 weeks. :dohh: Anyway, as long as you're not expecting a plump newborn looking baby (seriously, who would be expecting that?!), it's going to be amazing!! :happydance: And everyone in our family/friends thinks we're having a boy. Joke's on them!

stmw -- Congrats on :pink:!! So exciting! I just love the thought of 2 girls while they're young. I start panicking bit when I think of 12-13 years down the line but I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. :haha:

steph -- Thanks for the heads up about old navy. Thinking I need to get some camis on clearance while they're out of season so I can make my own super cheap nursing camis.


----------



## maybesoon

Morning ladies!!! 

Question... So I have noticed the last couple of nights that when I roll from one side to the other I can feel something move across my belly. Is that the baby??? I just don't know. It's the weirdest feeling to the point where I'm putting a pillow under my belly so it doesn't move so far when I roll....

Anyway... Hope you ladies have a great day!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lol LittleSpy! Yea, I'm not expecting a plump baby at all. I worked in a hospital nursery about 14-15 years ago & saw some pretty weird stuff when it came to early births. I'm just excited to see the baby & find out whether I'm having Team Pink or Blue!!!


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon it could be the baby, I get a weird feeling in my stomach when I bend too far over now that sounds kind of similar o what you are having, but I think mine is just because I now have bump in the way!

Baby has been moving a LOT today! And the movements are so much stronger already!

A woman came up to me at school, a teacher I don't know well at all, she very much keeps herself to herself, and I just say hi to her, as does everyone. Anyway she said to me "I believe you are expecting some exciting news?" I dunno how she found out but that was really the first person to say to me who I haven't told, or who wouldn't have known (if that makes sense) so I was excited!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello everyone! Congrats on team pink stmw!! :) 

my little bean is kicking away so much Im loving it! Listening in on my doppler the other day I heard a woosh sound on every sixth beat so started to freak out. I went back to my doppler 10 mins later and everything was normal so Im guessing baby had hiccups :) cute! 

I cannot stop eating and drinking. I feel massive today my largest trousers no longer fit so Im off to get more mamma jeans on the weekend :)

Hope everyone is well. I wont be on much this week as it is half term and Im hanging out with the kiddos :) take care xx


----------



## Mommabrown

I don't know if it is just me or what but when baby has it's days of barely moving i am a nervous wreck. So my sil told me she played music to her bump and the baby would start moving. I actually did this today and sure enough it kicked harder than it had before so now i am just chilling out listening to music feeling the baby bounce around in there. 

UK girl I can't stand to eat still. There are days that i have a huge appetite and then it's gone again. As of right now my 6 yr DS eats more than me. How cute that baby had the hiccups. Sometimes mine does this really screachy sound from it moving and i have to chase it down again. 

Maybesoon i think it is baby moving. How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Ok, so I think I have actually been feeling baby for a little while now. I have been waiting for the "butterfly flutters" but still don't have them. But, I have been feeling little movements, kind of like muscle spasms, every now and then for the past week or so and are starting to become more consistent. I passed them off as normal tummy movements, but it finally clicked today after feeling it more after I ate breakfast that maybe it was baby all along! They are in different places at different times, but all in lower abdomen area. Am I crazy or could it be baby?


----------



## ukgirl23

Oooh mammabrown I am going to try the music thing!! 

My six year old used to be soooo fussy.. lately shes starting to experiment with new food and finish her plate. my 4 year old will only eat foods he can dunk in bbq sauce :/ lol xx 

maybesoon I felt weird pressure and rolling before I felt any kicks and only niw a week after first feeling kicks are they getting more regular xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Bjs2005 said:


> Ok, so I think I have actually been feeling baby for a little while now. I have been waiting for the "butterfly flutters" but still don't have them. But, I have been feeling little movements, kind of like muscle spasms, every now and then for the past week or so and are starting to become more consistent. I passed them off as normal tummy movements, but it finally clicked today after feeling it more after I ate breakfast that maybe it was baby all along! They are in different places at different times, but all in lower abdomen area. Am I crazy or could it be baby?

Sounds like baby to me for sure! The butterfly flutters/fish swimming I feel are very brief (like a second) but I think that's baby rolling around. The little twitches are mostly what I feel (little kicks and jabs, I guess). :thumbup:


----------



## ReadytoMum

I can't wait to start feeling baby moving around! Sometimes I try and sit really still and concentrate to see if I can feel anything... but I'm pretty sure I haven't yet. :blush:

DH and I got a congratulations card in the mail from his gram yesterday with a cheque in it specifically for maternity clothes... so I went shopping today! :haha: Don't need to tell me twice. hehe I bought some long sleeved shirts, and a cardigan. And they're all very bump flattering! I still need to find a nice pair of blue jeans though... I'll try checking back at the second hand places for that though. 

I picked up some headphones today (like the old-school ones with the band that goes around your head) so that I can put them on my belly to play music for LO. I've heard from so many people that it's a good idea and I'm excited by the idea that Fraggle can listen to music!


----------



## LittleSpy

I thought babies couldn't normally hear until close to 18 weeks gestation? I guess they could still respond to the vibrations of the music. I remember when I was farther along with Maisie, I would crank up the bass in my car and she would boogie. That kid is a premium dancer at this point! She seriously comes up with some crazy dance moves these days. It's really, really, really funny. She especially seems to love 80s metalish stuff :shrug: (think Iron Maiden :haha:). That gets her moving the craziest.


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> I thought babies couldn't normally hear until close to 18 weeks gestation? I guess they could still respond to the vibrations of the music. I remember when I was farther along with Maisie, I would crank up the bass in my car and she would boogie. That kid is a premium dancer at this point! She seriously comes up with some crazy dance moves these days. It's really, really, really funny. She especially seems to love 80s metalish stuff :shrug: (think Iron Maiden :haha:). That gets her moving the craziest.

I'm not sure if LO will actually be able to hear the music yet or not, but certainly be able to feel the vibrations. Like Mr Hollands Opus. :thumbup:


----------



## maybesoon

Eeeekkkk! It's funny because I've been waiting all along to feel the "butterfly flutters" that everyone talks about. I never thought about it feeling like what I feel... I have felt it the last couple of nights & for some reason it just finally clicked that it could possibly be my little bean rolling with me. Then I had this crazy vision of LO getting whiplash from me rolling too fast!!! :haha::blush: 

I had the nightmare a few nights ago about having LO at work.... Well last night I had a dream about Cheetos!!! ummmm :dohh: So at 3am I woke up wishing I had some puffy cheetos..... Oh the dreams I'm having.....


----------



## Bjs2005

So cute about Maisie, Littlespy! I can't wait to play music for baby and have it respond!


----------



## doggylover

I read in my pregnancy bible yestday that at week 17 they can hear sounds outside the womb, but I've heard much later than that as well. We tried playing some music last night to the bump, but no response. Maybe not a classical fan?! Dh downloaded an album which you are supposed to play to bump, and then when baby is here to try and settle them as it will familiar. So we'll see how we get on!

Momma brown I freaked out yesterday as couldn't feel much movement, so you are not alone! It's a gift and a curse! Feeling it it great, not feeling it is terrifying!

Bjs my movements feel like muscle spasms, so I will feel very silly if it turns out they are just spasms :haha: but the sheer number of them, and fact they are in one place tells me it is baby! So I think that is definitely your LO!


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I tried the music thing... adele and niki minaj got no response but jason derulo and cascada had my little baby kicking lol hopefully bean likes p!nk just as much. She is amazing :) x


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- good luck with that. :haha: I played this glowy musical seahorse thing (which I recommend you all go out and buy, by the way) for dd every night from 27 weeks on. Didn't help a bit when she got here. :haha: She does love it now (she seriously makes out with it :wacko:) and hums along to all of the songs so at least there's that. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: yeah littlespy I'm not convinced, but dh is very excited about the idea so no bubble bursting from me just yet!!!


----------



## stmw

Readyto mum  happy anniversary! Love the picture for the announcement  so imaginative!
Scarlet  Welcome! How have you been feeling?
Steph  sorry you felt sicky =( its horrible isnt it! I was actually so sick last night I ripped all my throat apart and was sneezing blood! An experience to say the least! If your OH feels you werent financially stable enough I dont know why hes blaming you for getting pregnant! If you told him you were fertile and you had unprotected sex then surely theres a possibility you could get pregnant! 
Maybesoon  I wish I could give you a big hug, it must be so hard for you on a daily basis. As for God, he must have thought the time was right to give you your baby, I think all things happen for a reason. If you and the OH are meant to be it will work itself out  I understand how hard it must be to love someone whos not making you want to love them. You do deserve that wonderful scan!! We saw our LO in 3d and its absolutely amazing! It could very well be LO your feeling when your led down. I definitely feel mine in the morning when my bladder is full, its like its pushing her more to the front  rather uncomfortable!
Teamo  ive been having bad hips and sides of groin too  If i get up too fast or try to move to the side I really feel it, its ridiculous having problems sitting up out of bed but I remember when I was quite big with Roxy the DH had to help me out of bed  ooo the joys eh?! Haha!
Littlespy  I know what you mean! The DH wants a shed to hide in when the teenage times hit  I can only imagine - *sigh* Ive researched they can hear from 15 weeks, mostly your voice and some background noise.
Mommabrown  I used to put the headphones on my belly when I was about 20ish weeks with my daughter, she absolutely loved it (I presume) as she would proper wriggle around and strangely enough still dances to the songs she was played in my belly!! Always got her moving when she decided to have a quiet day!
BJS2005  your not crazy  could definitely be the baby  theyre getting big now!
AFM  didnt get to see my midwife today which was completely annoying as I havent seen her since August! Have also been told that I dont have to see them now until 25 weeks, so yeahhh, feel like im not really being cared for but ahh well! My DD smashed her face in today on the hard bit of the sofa, so has a fat lip, fat purple nose and a big carpet burn on her chin =( poor little bug!! Have included some pics below from my scan and the 3D one which I think is awesome! Hope your all good xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3939_opt.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 19









DSCF3941_opt.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ReadytoMum

stmw said:


> AFM  didnt get to see my midwife today which was completely annoying as I havent seen her since August! Have also been told that I dont have to see them now until 25 weeks, so yeahhh, feel like im not really being cared for but ahh well! My DD smashed her face in today on the hard bit of the sofa, so has a fat lip, fat purple nose and a big carpet burn on her chin =( poor little bug!! Have included some pics below from my scan and the 3D one which I think is awesome! Hope your all good xxxxx

Wow! I'm not sure I've ever seen the 3D one before... it looks, I don't even really know how to describe it... it almost looks creepy, but yet so amazing!! I can't wait till DH and I get to see our LO on Dec. 3rd.


----------



## lily28

*stmw* awesome scan pics! Love them both!

I'm not brave enough for a 3D yet, I want to see the baby fat and chubby, now I'm afraid it is skinny so I will be satisfied with regular scan pics!

I finally have a bump! It is a tiny one but it is there and it cannot be sucked in!!! Wooohooo! I love my little bump! I had the most amazing dream about my baby. I was holding the baby and the smell was fantastic, like butterscotch!!!

Now DH is anxious to feel the little one, he keeps asking me if it jumps around and what is going on in there. I keep telling him lies (now the baby is doing pilates, or the baby is reading) LOL I can only feel it at dawn, I think it is stretching time or something... If we are tired there isn't much feeling though, mostly sleep?


----------



## doggylover

Stmw great pics! 

I had a dream last night about baby as well lily. Mine wasn't as nice as yours - it was all about breastfeeding and the baby wouldn't eat anything at all :( 

I have three days off this week :) so relaxing and catching up on some sleep.


----------



## Mommabrown

Stmw i love the 3d scan!!!! My Dr won't do one till after 28 weeks...i am so jealous! 

Lily and Doggylover i have horrible nightmares with this baby :-( 

Glad that the music worked for some of you as well...i have the old school rock like the beatles and the who playing for mine. Dh loves classical but it knocks me smooth out so i stray away from it. 

Well my gender scan is in about 9 hours and i have barely slept a wink! I am so excited and anxious to see baby!!! 2:30 cannot get here fast enough!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> Stmw i love the 3d scan!!!! My Dr won't do one till after 28 weeks...i am so jealous!
> 
> Lily and Doggylover i have horrible nightmares with this baby :-(
> 
> Glad that the music worked for some of you as well...i have the old school rock like the beatles and the who playing for mine. Dh loves classical but it knocks me smooth out so i stray away from it.
> 
> Well my gender scan is in about 9 hours and i have barely slept a wink! I am so excited and anxious to see baby!!! 2:30 cannot get here fast enough!!

Oooh Good Luck Mommabrown!!! Hopefully LO co-operates and flashes everyone. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

STMW; awesome pics!!! But sorry you have to wait so long to see your MW again. 
As for OH: He felt that HE was not financially stable enough lol. We keep all finances sepperate (its seems to work better for us this way). We split all the bills and expenses. But my point to him was (even then), that as long as he could cover his part of the rent (which he could with the job he had), that I could cover the baby expenses if need be. At that time he was not earning as much and hated his job (was looking for something better). 1 week after our BFP, he got this new job, where he is making more money and feels able to provide. I guess it was a pride thing... he didn't want me to cover all the baby expenses (which I can understand). But my point was, that since I was giving the go ahead, that I was ready to pay extra (since I was making more at the time).

So whats the theory with the music? Development or just soothing? Once I start feeling LO, I will have to give it a try. 

Mommabrown, scan today!! How exciting!! You def have to let us know right away :happydance:

AFM, I have finally outgrown most of my pants :dohh:. I still have some fatty pants that I can wear with the bellaband and some dresses, but I am really looking forward to my Old Navy order (should be here Friday of next week). I will make due with what I have until then. 
Scan is scheduled for the 8th. OH is flying in early, just so he can be there:thumbup:. Then Friday the 9th we are leaving for a 4 day cruise :happydance: for my birthday. It looks like I need to go buy myself a new bikini :haha:

Hope you guys are having a great day!!


----------



## doggylover

Momma brown can't wait to hear about your gender scan!!

My SIL lent me her Doppler and I found the heartbeat straight away :cloud9: I'm going to be obsessed I think!!! Can't wait for dh to come home and listen as he hasn't heard it yet.


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 That is exactly DH and i have done our finances and we have been together 8 years and still have never thought about joint accounts. He has his money and I have mine and if i need something he helps out and vice versa. I went to the Old Navy store a couple of weeks ago and bought some pants and shirts! Love their clothes i also go to Gordmans and get Motherhood brand cheaper than the Motherhood store! 


Doggylover I love love love mine. Now that baby is bigger it is alot easier to find but also i am chasing it around alot more too. lol

I have hardly slept i am so anxious you would think after doing this 3 previous times i would be pretty ok by now. I will def let all you know as soon as we find out!!!


----------



## Melon1003

Hi all! Can I join please?

My due date is April 24th, which makes me 15 weeks today :happydance:

I've been hovering around for a while now, and I'm honestly not sure why I haven't introduced myself before now lol, I guess I've just felt uncomfortable throughout this pregnancy so far, and although I'm not normally a superstitious person, I didn't want to jinx it by joining :shrug:

Anyway, hope you're all having a great day so far :winkwink:


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown.... Have fun on the gender scan... Can't wait to hear all about it!!!! I doubt I will sleep any the night before mine either. Such excitement!

I'm with you ladies and the horrible nightmares. I just can't shake them. Sorry y'all are having them, but it makes me feel better that I'm not alone (selfish... I know). 

doggylover.... yep. I'm totally obsessed with my doppler! If I could bring it to work with me I would!!! lol

Melon WELCOME!!! I'm also due April 24th!!! Congrats!!!

AFM... I didn't sleep well last night. The oh started texting me yesterday evening starting with "Y'all doing OK?" an hour later it was "Don't know if you are getting texts or not. Hope you are OK. Gonna get the kids ready for bed. I love you." then "OK I know my messages got out. Balls in your court I guess. Goodnight"... WTF... I couldn't even respond. Really he can go 4 days not giving a crap about me or the baby or how we are doing & now he "loves" me. I just don't get it. I haven't responded because I just don't know how I feel right now. I am so sick of the pull me in to slam me down mind games. And I find it funny how his phone works fine during the week but not during the weekend.... UGH... I'm so freaking confused & I HATE my hormones right now!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck mammabrown :D xx

Welcome melon xx 

If anyone would like to join the facebook group who isnt on there already add me Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly and I will add you to the group :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon, I would ask your ex to come to mediation with you, its where you both go to talk about things with another person to make sure you stay on track and stuff. If he is serious about getting you back he will have to prove it and this could help him show you. If he has the kids on the weekend that might be why he isn't texting you so much, I have my 2 kids all day and when we are playing an hour passes by in a flash and before we know it, it's bed time. xx


----------



## Bjs2005

stmw- great pics! :happydance: At least you have the pics to look at until your next MW appt.

Lily28- That's funny about baby doing pilates, etc. :haha: I might have to use that one on my DH, as he is always asking about baby.

Mommabrown- Can't wait to hear your results...good luck today! :thumbup:

Doggylover- I am jealous you have off 3 days this week! I thought I was lucky with a 1/2 day on Friday. Have fun with the doppler- I love mine!

Steph82- Your scan is coming up quickly! And then you get to enjoy yourself on a cruise! How fun!

Melon- Welcome and congrats! 

Maybesoon- Oh man, is your OH confusing!!! Funny how he is the one causing all this drama and not being fully supportive and loving to you and LO and he sends a few texts and all of the sudden the ball is in your court? Men, go figure! Best of luck in that it all turns out for the best! :hugs:

AFM, I finally announced on facebook this morning. I put a pic up of myself in a shirt that says "mummy to be" with a little mummy on it. In the caption I only wrote, "Happy Halloween, everyone!" I want to see how many will actually look at the pic and realize. :haha: Now the cat is fully out of the bag, though! And only 15 more days until my gender U/S! I can't wait!


----------



## maybesoon

That's the thing ukgirl... He has the kids from 1-1:30 pm on Sunday until Thursday am when they go to school then he has them every third Wednesday night. Their Mom has them every Thursday - Sunday at 1-1:30 and every Wednesday except the 3rd Wednesday of the month. So he has EVERY weekend off from them... He can text me when he has the kiddos but not when he doesn't.... Which honestly makes me feel like he's seeing someone since he's all chatty while the kids are there but ignores me all weekend when he's "alone"....


----------



## doggylover

Bjs I love that announcement idea! Very halloween!

Welcome and congrats melon! I hope now you are 15 weeks you can start to relax oto your pregnancy and not be as worried. I was exactly the same, I'm not superstitious but still worry if I am "jinxing" things!


----------



## maybesoon

Bjs2005... I LOVE the idea you used for your announcement!!! So cute!!! You ladies are all so creative with it!!! Not me, I just told my Mom knowing it would be all around in 5 minutes!!! lol

Yes, he's killing me slowly.... Loves me during the week but can't be bothered by us over the weekend when he's free & doesn't have the kiddos..... I think after my complete & total meltdown on Monday afternoon I am doing a little better at least for now anyway. I'm just sick of the mind games. Either he loves me & wants us to be a family & will do what it takes or he doesn't. He just needs to make up his mind what the hell it is he wants. I don't want to do this alone. I WANT MY FAMILY..... But at the same time, I know we will be fine without him if that's how it ends up. I have a great support system & I can love our baby enough for both of us. I have enough friends & family that will love our baby so that he/she will never miss out on anything. I am just sick of the wishy washy crap. It's time for him to grow up, man up & decide what he wants before I make the decision for him....


----------



## doggylover

Maybe soon I think you have had incredible patience and strength with oh so far. I would have cracked with him long ago!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl I have sent you a fb friend request.... Chantel Gallaway


----------



## Steph82

Melon, welcome :hugs:. I believe we were (and still are) in the same boat! You know my mom always said: You'll understand why I worry once you have kids!
I think what she meant was: From the time you decided you want a child, you will always worry lol :haha:. Starting with the TWW worry, to the 1rst trimester worry, and so on.... I don't think it will ever end :rofl:


BJS, what a cute announcement! Did it work? Have people caught on yet??

Maybesoon, you really do have the patience of a saint! I can see where you are coming from... it seems that he wants everything to work out but then he just doesn't make the effort that he needs to! Do you think that maybe he is drinking when the kids arn't home and therefore won't call?? I can;t imagine him having the time, money, or nerve to date someone else right now!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon~ I don't know how your going through this at all being pregnant. Shit thats hard enough to do when your single with no kids. You need to stick to your guns and if he cares no matter how much you ignore his texts he will get the point to either be there full time for you and the baby or not at all cause all this does is cause inconsistency for all parties involved. Maybe that is the shove he needs to get his act together. And if he is seeing someone else he is janky and doesn't deserve you. 

Bj what a cute way to tell people. I was like maybesoon...just told my mom and BAM everyone knew.

Welcome Melon!! I tried so hard to do that with this one and once our families caught on to me having the bug for awhile the cat was out of the bag.


----------



## maybesoon

Steph & Mommabrown.... Thank you both! Patience.... NO.... This has been the worst rollercoaster ride of my life. And to be perfectly honest with you ladies I would rather be back with my ex husband that literally beat the living crap out of me than to be going through this. I stayed in an abusive marriage for 8 years because of my step-sons (who I still see & they are VERY excited about this baby). But when they got old enough to say they weren't going to their Dad's, I filed for divorce. It was so much easier with that one. This time around..... UGH.... I don't know what it is with him. I don't know if it's because I'm pregnant that it has been so hard. If it were just me, I would have walked out & told him to "screw off".... But I am trying so hard to do what is right for our baby. It's not about me, it's about our unborn child & what is best for him/her. We chose this as a couple & now he's acting all single & carefree. Steph I actually went "stalker crazy" last Friday night & drove by his house at 10pm to see if he had anyone there or not. His vehicle was the only one in the drive & there weren't any unfamiliar vehicles on the block that I could tell (at least none parked on the street anyway). I wanted to do it again on Saturday night, but just didn't feel like getting out that late... So yes, he's driving me CRAZY. Obviously he has no problem putting Lo & I out of his mind for 4 days.... I just wish I could do the same.

It's driving me crazy not responding to his text.... I'm going to end up having to crush my phone!!!

Mommabrown... how much longer before your scan? I need some good news!!!! lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, what do you have, just a couple hours to wait now, Mommabrown? :happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon my scan is at 2:30!! Im getting impatent waiting but Dh couldn't get off work till then so we had to make it late in the day. I really have to say you have more strength than i do! Hang in there girl it will get better once you know what he is going to do rather than playing this back and forth crap.


----------



## doggylover

Just to let you ladies know I did a little tidy up of the first page. We have 180 ladies with April babies on the way (although many don't post anymore) and sadly we had 20 angels :angel: 

If anyone needs their due date updated, or if you find out gender and I miss it, please let me know so I can keep us on track!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Steph82 said:


> BJS, what a cute announcement! Did it work? Have people caught on yet??

Yes, once a couple people caught on most everyone else has started to as well! I am glad it turned out so well! :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Omgoodness girls Im getting so excited exactly 1 hour to go!


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkkk good luck!!! Can't wait for the news!!!


----------



## doggylover

Really looking forward to hearing mommabrown!

Just had the Doppler out for dh. Found the heartbeat straight away but found it was so much louder about an inch away, which was great! I might get it out later when kicking mummy time comes (around 9pm!) to hear those!


----------



## nimbec

Mommabrown I can't wait to hear good luck!!!! 

Sorry I'm a bit quiet at the moment I am checking in I'm just so busy it's hard finding time to reply! 

Hope everyone is ok!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Ooh Doggylover love the page makeover just thought I'd let you know g3mz lost her angel - I keep in touch via an Ivf thread :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Its a GIRL!!! Emmaleigh Claire is stubborn like her mother!!


----------



## maybesoon

AWWWWW!!!! CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you!!! Love the name!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats on team pink mammabrown and that is a gorgeous name too! xx


----------



## Steph82

YAY Mommabrown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Here is a scan of Emmaleigh she has her daddy's nose and mommas attitude! Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121031_152500.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations Mommabrown!!! Team pink Whoo hoo!!! 

I think I'm the only team blue so far?!


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown said:


> Its a GIRL!!! Emmaleigh Claire is stubborn like her mother!!

Yay!! Congrats!

Wow, the girls have really taken over! Not that there's not plenty of chances and time for the boys to even things out.


----------



## LittleSpy

MommaBrown -- Were you hoping for another girl? I can't remember. I see your daughter is the oldest and you've had two boys since then. :)


----------



## Steph82

Yieks, with all these girls, I feel like my chance for a girl are decreasing :haha:

Not that it matters at all, since I would love a boy!


----------



## maybesoon

What a great scan!!! She is a cutie!!!!

Nimbec if all goes my way I'll be joining you on November 17th for Team Blue!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations on team pink mummabrown! And welcome melon!! Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Ugh, I'm letting something silly really irritate me. 

I haven't told many people I'm having a girl. Just a few coworkers who have pried. Well, almost ALL of them have responded with like... disappointment for me. WTF?! I wasn't hoping for a boy. I honestly didn't care either way. And when I tell them that, they say something patronizing like "Yeah... all that matters is that baby is healthy." :growlmad: They sincerely think I was hoping for a boy _solely_ based on the fact that I already have a daughter. I would have loved a boy. Probably would have been just as excited about a boy as I am about a girl. It makes me feel like I've somehow disappointed people by not having a baby of each gender or something. :dohh::growlmad: It's not so much that I care what they think, it's that they think they know what I'm thinking and that what I'm thinking is that I'm disappointed I'm having another girl. Does that make sense?

I'd like to annouce to the world that *I'M THRILLED ABOUT HAVING TWO GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And yes, we're probably going to try for #3 in 4-5 years. NOT because we want a boy. But because we'd like 3 children. And if we have 3 girls, I'll be delighted. If #3 is a boy, I'll be equally delighted! :thumbup:

/rant :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Awe LittleSpy, dont take it personally. I'm ssure they just want to make you feel better (even if they are wrong!!!). Maybe next time someone asks you can take that chance away by saying: Thank you God, another girl! Or we are so excited that we are having another girl!

Either way.. don't let it bother you!! :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy I agree with Steph.... 

I personally want a boy but I'm gonna be just as excited if LO is a girl.... Honestly it will be better if I had a girl because I will have everything I need clothes included since my bff just had a little girl & is giving me all her stuff once we find out what I'm having. I really want a boy because I have raised them & they are what I know & I'm familiar with... Stupid really, I know but I just love boys. I'm such a tomboy & I have just never been into the girly stuff. But boy stuff.... I got that!!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

dont take it personally littlespy, in general girls are more common, that could be why. In my sons play group last year there were 3 girls to every boy and in his class here are only a few boys. When I was pregnant with my son I prayed hard for a boy because I already had a girl and it would be nice to have one of each but of course really it does not matter as long as a baby is healthy. If you are happy to be having another girl then just let their words wash over you. It honestly doesn't matter how they feel about it. I'm swaying more towards wanting a girl this time. Not that I don't love my son because I do or because boys are worse than girls because they are not and visa versa but because that is just my preference. Each to their own and all that. Like I hate it when I tell people I'm hoping for another girl and they say.. well girls are easier than boys.. NO THEY ARE NOT!! girls are better in some ways but boys are better than girls in other ways. Each gender has their own challenges and advantages and each child is unique too. I think some people are just preset to have a certain response out of politeness. :/


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon said:


> That's the thing ukgirl... He has the kids from 1-1:30 pm on Sunday until Thursday am when they go to school then he has them every third Wednesday night. Their Mom has them every Thursday - Sunday at 1-1:30 and every Wednesday except the 3rd Wednesday of the month. So he has EVERY weekend off from them... He can text me when he has the kiddos but not when he doesn't.... Which honestly makes me feel like he's seeing someone since he's all chatty while the kids are there but ignores me all weekend when he's "alone"....

Sorry Maybesoon I didnt get chance to reply earlier, I was elbow deep in pumpkin after I wrote my last post to you lol :thumbup:

Its weird that he doesn't text you when he is alone, but I'm thinking that what we have heard of him lately he sounds like a typical mind fucker upper, maybe he knows you know he is alone and he wants you to wonder what he is upto and who he is with so he doesn't reply on purpose, maybe you should reply to his text with.. oh sorry I was out with friends last night when my battery died and I only just saw your messages.... play him at his own game, he has no one, he has kids and on the weekend I bet he's drinking his weight in beer and playing on his computer games :) xx


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl23 said:


> Sorry Maybesoon I didnt get chance to reply earlier, I was elbow deep in pumpkin after I wrote my last post to you lol :thumbup:
> 
> Its weird that he doesn't text you when he is alone, but I'm thinking that what we have heard of him lately he sounds like a typical mind fucker upper, maybe he knows you know he is alone and he wants you to wonder what he is upto and who he is with so he doesn't reply on purpose, maybe you should reply to his text with.. oh sorry I was out with friends last night when my battery died and I only just saw your messages.... play him at his own game, he has no one, he has kids and on the weekend I bet he's drinking his weight in beer and playing on his computer games :) xx

Great idea!!! I will probably do that in the am since I'm going trick or treating tonight with my bff & her 3 girls!!!


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown congrats on Emmaleigh's great scan pics!!

Littlespy, some people are idiots. Why would anyone assume you are disappointed with either gender?! Insanity!

I've always imagined ill have a boy, but since the start I have thought baby is a girl and now I am so excited about that!!! We'll find out on the day I suppose!! :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

LittleSpy said:


> MommaBrown -- Were you hoping for another girl? I can't remember. I see your daughter is the oldest and you've had two boys since then. :)

I was thinking we would have had another boy but really did want a GIRL!!!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome melon! 

Yay maybesoon fx for you!!


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats on being a sweet potato nimbec! xx


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh my post only just appeared ...a delay on b&b I wrote it 30mmins ago lol 

Sorry everyone else I was not ignoring you!


----------



## doggylover

Arrrrggghhhh!!!!!! Now I know I mentioned a few weeks ago the friend I have who is also pregnant and I text her asking how she was etc, and she didn't ask me at all. She had her 12 week scan yesterday and I thought it would be too rude not to text her about it, even though I am really trying to stay away from her. 

I'm sorry I bothered now. Again after 5 texts each way she didn't ask a single thing about me. And I don't even mean about my pregnancy, she didn't even ask how I am in general. I just can't believe that she could be so selfish :( I am not best pleased with her at the minute,but I am still going through the motions of being a good friend. She is giving me no reason to bother.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, that's awful!! I really can not stand people who ignore people like that. If I were you I wouldn't bother, or text and say I'm fine by the way! ;) like you're joking or like, everything is good with my pregnancy thanks for asking  lol.. you shouldn't have to hint that she's being one sided though. xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh i think that was rude of her doggylover. Maybe its a good thing you are staying away from her. 

I have two boys right together and am very thankful so i would not worry about having two girls. I am happy no matter what just as long as baby is healthy!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover, I'm with UKgirl... call her out on it lol. Whats the worst that can happen? She wont talk to you anymore lol??


----------



## kirstabelle

Hey Ladies! Welcome new ladies and congrats to the new members of Team Pink!! Nimbec, my scan is only a week away now and I am so sure I will be joining team blue! My husband is the first of three boys, and in his extended family his cousins have had 10 babies between them and only one is a girl. I think my boy odds are pretty good :thumbup: ... and even if it seems like it might be time for a girl another of his cousins is pg at the moment and recently announced she is having a girl, so we're probably back to boys now :haha:

LittleSpy, people are ridiculous. I hate when people try to spoil other people's good time. It is going to be so lovely having two girls close in age, adorable sisters! :hugs:

My baby movements are just like others are describing. Tiny jabs and mini punches, no flutters over here! And when I described them to my midwife last week she agreed that was the baby :baby: Cannot wait for my scan. It is like an eternity!! Hurry, hurry!!

I also had a weird scary dream the other night. I had a dream I was drinking wine, and it was so real I could smell and taste it. I drank one glass and then halfway through the second I remembered that I was pregnant and I got so panicked and upset that I had "forgotten" that I was pregnant and drank wine that it actually woke me up! Really weird. I was so relieved that it was a dream. Stupidest "nightmare" ever.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Welcome Melon!!

Congrats Mommabrown on the little lady!! :happydance: Team pink is really dominating this thread so far! I've got... oh 5 weeks or so till my gender scan still. :dohh:

I hope everyone had a lovely Halloween! We posted our FB announcement today, and so far everyone has been wonderfully supportive. One of my cousins even sent me a PM to ask if I'd like her to set aside the gender neutral baby clothing she has. It's so freeing to not have to keep it a secret anymore!! 

I spent my evening carving pumpkins and playing a board game with DH and a friend of ours, so it's been a nice relaxing day. Back to teaching tomorrow though! Thankfully it's only been once this week due to the bad weather from Sandy. I can't wait for this semester to be over and this teaching gig to be finished. It's slowly killing me I think.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Arrrrggghhhh!!!!!! Now I know I mentioned a few weeks ago the friend I have who is also pregnant and I text her asking how she was etc, and she didn't ask me at all. She had her 12 week scan yesterday and I thought it would be too rude not to text her about it, even though I am really trying to stay away from her.
> 
> I'm sorry I bothered now. Again after 5 texts each way she didn't ask a single thing about me. And I don't even mean about my pregnancy, she didn't even ask how I am in general. I just can't believe that she could be so selfish :( I am not best pleased with her at the minute,but I am still going through the motions of being a good friend. She is giving me no reason to bother.

Very sorry , she sounds quite self centered and rude. It is common courtesy to show interest to the other person, pregnant or not. Big changes like marriage , pregnancy etc really make people show their true self. 
Many that I know of suddenly feel a superiority :dohh: and act this way too. This is why I don't have gazzilion of friends anymore. I have very few good caring friends. 
Don't bother with her anymore :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies for your support. I wasn't sure if it was just me being all pregnancy crazy! I don't think I can even be bothered with the drama of calling her out on it. Just leave her to get on with it in her own little self centred bubble. Lily, I'm afraid that she thinks I have become very superior, but the only reason i say things like "oh my appointment was that long too first time" isn't because I am trying to show off etc, its simply to try and remind her that I actually exist :haha: 

Kristabelle your baby sounds like a very active one! Mini punches :haha: imagine what it will be like in a few weeks time! You'll be being beaten up every day!!

Readytomum carving pumpkins sounds like fun! And I'm glad your fb announcement went well.


----------



## doggylover

Oh and we are now at 6 girls and just nimbec and her boy! At least he will have plenty of ladies to choose from in the future!

Maybesoon, kristabelle, lets get this score evened up a little!!!


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover you are most definately not being silly she is being totally RUDE!!! If you remember I said a while ago I had a similar issue well I stopped contacting her and she has made zero effort so that's that!! Will be a bit odd when we meet due to oh's socialising but I will certainly not make an effort anymore. People can be very selfish!!! 

I'm feeling regular kicks now and almost like a swimming feeling I'm sure he's doing somersaults in there hehe!! Well I'm off to teach in the rain today and have had to wear oh's waterproofs as cant get in mine AT ALL lol


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I think I will do the same as you. Again it will be awkward as we are part of a rout of friends, but once baby is here its not like ill be spending huge amounts of time with them all in a group anyway. Thanks :) and 'enjoy' the rain. The weather is so manly at the minute!! Enjoy the getting warm and dry bit afterwards at least!!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Sorry your friend is being inconsiderate. :nope: You know, to be honest, it wasn't until I was on forums like this that I realized I can come across as one-sided like that. It's not because I'm self-absorbed, though. It's because I'm introverted and if I had my way, a lot of times the conversation wouldn't have ever started to begin with. Not because I don't want to talk, necessarily, but because I'm just terrible at it and I don't know what to say and what's appropriate and stuff like that (sad, right? :haha:). It's the other person who started asking me questions and I wouldn't have really cared to start talking to them otherwise just to avoid being socially awkward. :blush: But I have realized how that can come across to people so I make an effort now. It's just like how I never used to look up and speak to people as I passed by them. Apparently that comes off as bitchy. I am not naturally a people person. But realizing how it comes across to others, now I generally speak or smile or wave first in passing. Not trying to defend your friend by any means, but maybe she hasn't had that same realization.
:shrug:

Yuck, I'm having round ligament pain on the left today. Every time I walk. Seems far too early in the game for that to be happening! It's blowing my mind that it's November and that I'm already 17 weeks along. :wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all hope everyone is keeping well, had a mega busy few days, we stayed up in London and then ive been having terrible headaches which are doing me in and making me sick. My little man has had a terrible cough too so we havent had a deceent nights sleep in over a week so we are all knackered lol.

Mommabrown, congrats on the girl! And lovely name.

UKgirl ive sent you a fried request via fb

Doggylover, your friend sounds very weird and rude, i wouldnt bother with her anymore, i dont have time for people like that. 

Maybesoon, your OH really needs to wise up quick! You have been so strong I really hope things sort themselves out soon for all of you.

Littlespy, I second you on the fisher price seahorse! we have it in blue and swear by it!

So i had a consultant last week and discussed my birth options, i can have a section which is what iwant, due to issues last time and me having a EMCS then, but im going to be going to a birthing choice meeting which is basically where a mw will discuss all aspects of my previous birth and labour from my previous notes and explain everything to me/. I will then see the consultant at 36 weeks which is when il get a c section date. seems so far away at the mo!


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I worry that sometimes I can be the same! But at least we are both aware of that and work hard to try and remedy it. My friend is usually really good at asking how I am, how my job is, when I'm off etc, so I don't think that this is what it is. I don't know if she is uncomfortable asking me because this is something that I have been preparing for forever and it kind of fell on her, or if she is annoyed at me for some reason. But it's very out of character, which is why I have noticed it and been upset. 

:shrug: 

It doesn't help that I'm off work today and therefore spending my entire day thinking about it!

Sorry you are feeling crappy today, take it easy and keep the weight off.


----------



## Mommabrown

Morning Ladies!! 

Little Spy just think if it's stretching baby is growin!! I know i can't believe it is Nov already. I swear it was just like yesterday we were getting those 2 pink lines! Before you know it April will be here!! 

How are all the other mummies doing this morning? 

Afm, we upload the pic of the Emmaleigh yesterday and it seemed alot of people were oblivious to my pregnancy but were very happy. I thought everyone knew! Ha that's what i get for thinking. Also found out yesterday my BIL's gf is pregnant with their 1st baby and is due on my birthday in June!! So yesterday was a very exciting day for us.


----------



## Mommabrown

doggylover said:


> Littlespy I worry that sometimes I can be the same! But at least we are both aware of that and work hard to try and remedy it. My friend is usually really good at asking how I am, how my job is, when I'm off etc, so I don't think that this is what it is. I don't know if she is uncomfortable asking me because this is something that I have been preparing for forever and it kind of fell on her, or if she is annoyed at me for some reason. But it's very out of character, which is why I have noticed it and been upset.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> It doesn't help that I'm off work today and therefore spending my entire day thinking about it!
> 
> Sorry you are feeling crappy today, take it easy and keep the weight off.

Well Doggylover I am sure maybe it is that she has alot on her mind or not even notice she did it. Being pregnant has made me very different acting too...i try to not talk about the baby all the time with everyone because i feel we are leaving everyone else out, especially my older children so i get kind of irritable when everyone keeps asking me the same things over and over and i get bitchy. Maybe she just had an off day if this isn't normal for her. Just give her a ring and talk with her about it or even invite her out to do something and tell her how you feel. You will only be wondering if you never really confront it. Try to think about you and baby and have a good day on your day off hun!:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks mommabrown :hugs: I think I will arrange to do something with her next weekend (its actually her bday on Saturday, but I have a wedding) and see how that goes. I know I shouldn't worry too much about it, and everyone keeps saying just to cut her out, and I do think maybe I should, but at the end of the day we have been friends for 11 years...I dunno. She's driving me insane :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... I'm with ukgirl & Steph... Call her out on it. That is absolutely selfish & she could at least acknowledge you. 

Hopefully November 17th I can add one to Team Blue... But then again, I'll be happy for a healthy little bean either way it goes!!!

Hope everyone had a great time last night with Halloween! I went trick or treating with my bff & her family. It was a blast as her 2 yr old Rayleigh is so funny.... She always has me laughing til the time I leave. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mommabrown

:loopy:Ha Ha i know it seems as pregnant women it doesn't take much to push our buttons. 11 years is along time to be friends with someone and i don't think i could brush them off that easy either after all you have been through together in those 11 years. :hugs:

Speaking of loopy i am craving some Orange sherbet ice cream and it is only 10:00 am...I am going to try to hold off till after noon to dig in but it sounds so yummy right now!! Plus i have the kids candy bags from Halloween i can raid! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy - I'm the same, I'm crap in social situations. I talk way too much to fill any weird silences and I nod way too often when I do manage to look at people's faces lol. 

Doggylover - I have an aunty who has a 1 year old and she is always trying to input my conversations on facebook with others or things that are absolutely nothing to do with her, about her own pregnancy experiences and I feel annoyed about it, because I know this is my last baby I'm going to have and I know how fast it goes so I want it to all be about me, I know that sounds selfish but, she is going to have her chance to brag about being pregnant again in a year or 2 and I wont, so I'm enjoying it as much as possible now. If this is your friends first baby she may not want to share her experiences with anyone, she might want to have her time in the spotlight if you can see what I'm trying to say? I'm crap at describing things so I hope you understand what I mean, but it wouldn't hurt her to ask you how you are, maybe she has no idea she's being so one sided, some people get so wrapped up in their own lives during these times that they forget about everyone else, and she has been your friend for 11 years, you really cant just throw that away, which is why I said, drop a hint r call her out. She is a good friend so she shouldn't be upset :)

melissasbump - I added you to the facebook group :)

and Littlespy was that your little girl with the pumpkin pic on facebook last night? It was such a cute way of announcing another girl!!

baby hasnt kicked for almost 2 days now :/ I'm getting worried, I heard the heartbeat last night and it was strong, I have the midwife tomorrow afternoon. Just hope all is well with bean :/ x


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Haha, yes, that was Maisie in the picture being the big ol' goofball that she is. <3 And I'm sure baby is fine. I think we're way too early on to be worrying too much about not feeling anything for a few days. :flower: I know this one only really boogies when I eat too much sugar. :blush: And I still don't feel her strong and hard. If I'm preoccupied or super busy, I don't notice her banging around at all right now.


----------



## doggylover

I totally understand what you mean ukgirl! With my family I am the same as you - I want to be the star of the show for the next few months, and love talking about baby with them! And tbh my friend hasn't got any sisters and she has always seen us as family, so maybe that's part of it. But still not unreasonable to expect a "how are you"!!!

Sooo my dh just text to tell me our car seat arrived at his work! I'm so excited!mtjis is our first big buy!!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl -- Haha, yes, that was Maisie in the picture being the big ol' goofball that she is. <3 And I'm sure baby is fine. I think we're way too early on to be worrying too much about not feeling anything for a few days. :flower: I know this one only really boogies when I eat too much sugar. :blush: And I still don't feel her strong and hard. If I'm preoccupied or super busy, I don't notice her banging around at all right now.

What an excuse to eat candy!!! I'd be piling it into me to get LO to move :haha: not that it takes much to get me eating junk food...!


----------



## ukgirl23

I drank cola and got a few kicks... baby must be concentrating on developing and sleeping lots lately.. I think I compare my pregnancies too much thats my problem!! 

Youre little girl was so super cute dressed as a pumpkin sat next to a pumpkin! She really is adorable. I have no idea how we are going to announce yet. we find out on the 26th so I might keep it secret until the 1st of decemeber and write a xmassy type announcement. 

doggylover Im glad Im not the only one wanting the spotlight and you are right she should atleast ask how you are. Xx

as for the car seat.. yay! 

Afm my mum is superstitous so most of our shopping will be done after our 24th week. I am however putting aside some cashlings to spend when I find out which team we are on! Xx 

in the november gender scan thread boys are dominating the girls by a mile.


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I am quite superstitious as well, and feel really awful about buying the car seat! But it was in offer and I'm too cheap to pass that up :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol doggylover I dont blame you! We already have our crib. my friend was giving it away on facebook so I grabbed it. that is 150 quid spared in my book! Mum just wont let me put it up until 24 weeks lol.. 

bad friends must be in fashion! My friend was meant to come visit today but she hasnt. she hasnt even text me to say that shes not coming. I blitzed the flat this morning too because she was coming :(


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... My bff wouldn't let me get anything until the 13 week mark.... In her defense she has had a LOT of miscarriages. She made me promise that I wouldn't even accept a gift of any kind before 13 weeks. Then once I hit that mark she unloaded a ton of bottles, crib, swings, the list goes on & on.... Now if I'm having a girl I'll be all set with clothes too.... She has a ton that her youngest Chandler didn't even wear. I know... That makes me insane for wanting a boy!!!!

Right now I'm eating like a fat cow.... I have been all week. I bet I have put on 10lbs alone this week..... I'm just so hungry and it's not healthy food I'm eating either.... I really need to get ahold of it before I go back to the doc on November 12th & she totally has a stroke over my weight gain!!!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> ..
> 
> bad friends must be in fashion! My friend was meant to come visit today but she hasnt. she hasnt even text me to say that shes not coming. I blitzed the flat this morning too because she was coming :(

That is unbelievably rude. We should set them all up their own group :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

maybesoon, ive put on loads of weight too oooopppsss. I promised myself i wouls put on as much this time (i put on 5 stone last time!) but saying that i did manage to lose it all


----------



## Steph82

I have had little, to no appitite at all ... until about 2 weeks ago :dohh:

Been eating everything in sight now and i'm sure i'll end up high at my next doc visit on Thursday :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies don't worry I am eating like a beast! And again, not healthy stuff! And dh just arrived home with crisps/chips (a share bag. I will eat them all) and a big bar of chocolate!! I feel awful...but I have NO SELF CONTROL!!!

I've put on about 7lbs so far, and so I'm hoping that I won't go much over about 20lbs. I don't know if that's possible...but I was maybe 3/4 lbs heavier than I should have been when I started.


----------



## maybesoon

Steph... I am the same. Couldn't eat crap & with the all day every day sickness crap during the 1st trimester I had actually lost around 5-7lbs from my normal weight. Then last month I had gained 2lbs of it back. But I'm really sure when I go back on the 12th my doc is going to freak out. I'm HUNGRY. All the time. I even wake up in the middle of the night to eat. And we aren't talking fruits & veggies. I'm talking, mexican food, fried potatoes, grilled cheese & chips, cheetos (oh how I'm loving the puffy cheetos)!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm also ravenous this week! And like you guys, it's mostly not healthy food I'm eating. 

I went from only having gained a pound to having gained 4 pounds in a week (last week!). In just a couple of days because when I went to the doctor last Thursday, their scale showed I was actually down two pounds from where I was at my first appointment (7 weeks). :shrug: I hope it's mostly water retention but I know I'm not doing what I need to be doing (eating decently and exercising!!) so I have got to get it under control. 4 pounds would be just fine at this point except my fat ass is supposed to be just maintaining or LOSING weight (which is my personal goal. Docs just say gain 15 or less). :dohh: I will not gain more than 10 pounds. I will not gain more than 10 pounds. I will not gain more than 10 pounds.


----------



## Steph82

7bls down??? wow!! And you alreaddy little, so I'm sure you need to gain anyway :hugs: 
Has your doctor said anything about you having lost weight? When I went for my 16 week appointment, the doc lectured me because I had only gained 1 lbs... I thought that would have been a good thing (since I was on the top of the normal scale) :shrug:. I def don't looked starved :haha:
I wish I was craving healthy foods, but all I want is McDonalds, and sweets :huh:
To add to my problem, I had a total of 5 trick or treaters yesterday, but bought enough candy to feed the neighborhood. lol. Looks like i'll be gaining alot of weight in the coming up weeks ahahaha


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Steph. Toward the end last night, we were just giving out HUGE handfuls of candy to every kid. I bought one of those huge bags of assorted candy (twizzlers, reeses peanut butter cups, and kitcats) and we did NOT want that thing left lying around our house! :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh ladies don't forget about them growing bb's and water weight i am sure you all look lovely. 

How many of you are planning on breastfeeding. I did with youngest DS and he loved it and was very content. I plan on doing it this time around too but I don't know what the best kind of pump to buy is?? We rented one from the Health Unit here with him and then returned it after we were done and i don't want to do that this time around.


----------



## maybesoon

:haha: Thankfully I live behind a cemetary & NOT ONE person trick or treats there. So there was no need for me to buy any candy!!! woohoo!!! :happydance:

And thirsty..... Are any of you ladies thirsty all the darn time. I drink & drink & drink & I'm still thirsty. I drink water, tea, juices, colas, gatorade (by the gallon) you name it, I've tried it.


----------



## ukgirl23

I took mine out last night trick or treating. you may have seen the pics... only five houses round the whole block were giving last night. we only knock doors with pumpkin lanterns outside. The kids still got a bag full though and had lots of fun which is good :) 

We live in a flat so never get any trick or treaters at our door. 

I weighed 9 stone at my last appointment 4 weeks ago I wonder how much I have put on. I think it may be a lot lol.

Im craving lots too but Im also having a lot of heartburn so trying to not over eat. I am very thirsty lately. xx


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, I wish I had had the chance... all 7 kids came at the same time and I thought there would be more to come after... no such luck ahahaha. Of course I only bought the candy that I would like as well :dohh:

Maybesoon, All I want to drink is cokeZero :blush:. I limit myself to no more then 2 a day (i know... way to much already) but I could live off of that stuff right now!! I force down at least 6 glasses of water a day but its just gross :wacko:

So, for the ladies that have been through this: How much should you gain in the third trimester? Is it the same 1lbs/ week or is it more?? I was hoping to "save" my weight gain until then :haha:. At the rate i'm going, I don't see that happening :rofl::toothpick:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I never set myself a weight limit in any of my pregnancies.. I think that its jmportant to eat when you are hungry but not over eat.. like if you are craving chocolate then eat chocolate but dont eat the whole bag lol... in both my pregnancies I put on max 10kgs I dont know how many pounds that is. I found that most of my weight was water and once I hax my babies the weight dropped off within a week or two anyway. That is just me though I dont know about other ladies xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> .. like if you are craving chocolate then eat chocolate but dont eat the whole bag lol...

This is my problem. Not just in pregnancy, in life. I have no self control. It is shameful. I remember when we first got together my now dh was horrified at my lack of self control around junk food. But I come from a long line of people with no self control. Sadly.

Mommabrown I am hoping so much to breastfeed! It's really the one thing I look forward to most - having that amazing bond and time with LO. I am being very realistic and pretty down on the whole thing, thinking that it may not work, so I don't feel too disappointed if it doesn't. Of course I will still feel bad, but I'm trying my best to stop that feeling! I don't even know why I think that, there is no reason why I wouldn't be able to do it, but I hear stories about women who it just doesn't work out for, and I've convinced myself that will be me :shrug:


----------



## maybesoon

Steph.... I was considered underweight when I got pregnant. Story of my life... But I had my gallbladder removed the day after Valentine's Day & I couldn't eat at all for about 4 weeks leading up to it so I lost a good amount of weight. I was just getting back to being able to eat good again at the end of June & beginning of July. Sadly I weighed 110 when I got pregnant. By my first appointment I was down to 105 & was up to 107 at my September appointment so I'm sure my doc will be happy to see I'm gaining. I'm just afraid I'm putting too much on too quickly right now & I won't be able to stop & will end up gaining entirely too much..... I guess I'll find out on the 12th!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol doggylover im the same.. mainly with doritoes I shouldnt eat them because they irritate my ibs but I usually finish a share bag lol. I feel guilty now if I eat too much junk though..

Az for breastfeeding I wont lie when you first do it.. for about a 2 days after birth.. it really hurts.. it makes your uterus contract and can be quite painful but if you stick with it it is worth it. I alreadt explained why I couldnt feed my daughter for very long and with my son he refused to feed ince I had my period so I didnt manage to feed him past the 4th month. Im hoping this time will be better.


----------



## doggylover

I think 4 months is pretty impressive!! I'd be happy with that! At the minute I will be happy with anything, I am so sure I won't be able to do it.

I've heard about the pain, and I am terrified lol!! Any tips on how to ease the pain? I even had a dream the other night where I was feeding and it was agony (and the baby wouldn't take anything)


----------



## Bjs2005

Wow! A lot to catch up on since yesterday! Sounds like everyone had a great Halloween! 

Congrats mommabrown on team pink!!! Yay! 
I am still unsure of what this one will be for me. I might be destined for a boy. DH has 1 sister, 2 brothers; his older brother has 5 boys, 1 girl and his sister has 2 boys. I have 1 brother, 2 sisters, so the opposite of DH. But I am the first on my side to have a baby, so who knows? I kind of want a girl just to try and even things out, but would be happy with either. Two weeks to go until my ultrasound!!! 

I am hoping to breast feed, but am unsure of how to juggle it after I go back to work full time. I will probably only be able to take off about 8 weeks for maternity leave. I do have my own office so I could pump in there, I guess. Any other working moms who BF? Tips, suggestions?

As for the weight gain, oh my gosh! Up until about 16 weeks I only gained around 4 pounds total. Now since then I have gained 2-3 pounds! I feel so fat! I have been so lazy, I need to start exercising!!! Most of my work pants are getting harder to button up and my bump has suddenly appeared (I think fat + baby together :blush::haha:) . I am definitely going maternity pants shopping this weekend. Any suggestions on what kind are the best to get?


----------



## ukgirl23

the pain is like a mild contraction, mainly it's more uncomfortable than painful, In hospital in norway they gave me muscle relaxants and paracetamol. It usually only lasts for the first few minutes of feeding for the first few days. But that is what mainly puts women off. And when you are breast feeding make sure you have a drink with a straw close by. feeding makes you extremely thirsty lol!! 

Thank you for saying 4 months is good! :D I think sometimes it is easy to compare ourselves to others. Most of the ladies I know who breast fed breast fed for up to a year at least so it was hard to admit defeat when he wouldn't eat lol.. 

well as I was complaining about no kicks, I was watching the news and little one gave me a few good kicks so that is great :D


----------



## doggylover

Bjs I can't believe you are still wearing 'normal' trousers! I am we'll into maternity, especially in jeans (boy are they good!) I got some over the bump ones, but I'm not a huge fan as the stretchy bit is too baggy at the minute which means it sags. It'll be better in a few weeks when I'm bigger. I'd say under the bump for now.


----------



## ukgirl23

my last pair of normal trousers no longer fit this this week :( 

As for breastfeeding at work, I breastfed at language school in norway, I pumped and put a supply in the fridge, when baby has fed on one boob, pump the milk out of the other, your body will adjust to make up more for the next feed xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> the pain is like a mild contraction, mainly it's more uncomfortable than painful, In hospital in norway they gave me muscle relaxants and paracetamol. It usually only lasts for the first few minutes of feeding for the first few days. But that is what mainly puts women off. And when you are breast feeding make sure you have a drink with a straw close by. feeding makes you extremely thirsty lol!!
> 
> Thank you for saying 4 months is good! :D I think sometimes it is easy to compare ourselves to others. Most of the ladies I know who breast fed breast fed for up to a year at least so it was hard to admit defeat when he wouldn't eat lol..
> 
> well as I was complaining about no kicks, I was watching the news and little one gave me a few good kicks so that is great :D

Thanks for the tips :) paracetamol and big drink at the ready!! Obviously your LO is a smarty, if they are already having opinions on what's on the news :haha: that's great that you felt it!


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown -- I plan to breastfeed. It didn't work out well with dd (breast aversion/supply problems) but I'm as prepared as possible for this time around (sns, tons of galactogogues, realistic expectations). I expect to have to supplement but I hope to breastfeed as long as baby wants to. If this baby doesn't want to nurse, either, I'll probably pump for several months but I'm going to try not to obsess over it the way I did last time because that was miserable. I pumped for 5 months.

doggylover -- I'm sure you'll be able to give breastfeeding a good effort! I didn't find it difficult at all with my 3 month old when she started nursing! It was hard a first but that's because I was dealing with a baby with jaundice, a terrible latch, and a horrible supply. And all of those things were just making each other exponentially worse. It was so (relatively) easy and I was so relieved that entire month she nursed. Breastfeeding is awesome, but it's the exclusively pumping moms who keep it up for like a year that really, really impress me! That's a CRAZY LOT more work than nursing, IMO. And I don't remember the uterine contractions really being so bad when I nursed. But that may be because I was in false labor so long I was used to that crap. :haha: I'm sure it's different for everyone, too.

bjs2005 -- I went back to work at 12 weeks with dd and since I was stuck exclusively pumping anyway, I just drug my pump into work with me every day and pumped 3x day there (on breaks and at lunch). The worst part for me was having to get up early to pump before work but I'm so much not a morning person so that's why. If your baby nurses, you probably wouldn't have to throw that extra pre-work pump session in there because baby will have nursed over night. I found it too much to wake up and feed her multiple times overnight and then to pump before going back to bed I stopped pumping over night when I went back to work and then and ended up having to do it before work. PLEASE let me have a child who will nurse this time. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

I plan (opperative term being "plan" lol) to BF for 6 months if I can. I also have to go back to work after 12 weeks, so I plan to pump in my car (since I dont have a private office). I will most likely get a double pump and that way it shouldnt take too long :shrug:. I know this sounds horrible, but I am really hoping to be able to BF so I don't have to buy formula :blush:.

I have also been bead about my working out over the last 2 weeks. I was so good in the first trimester but just became lazy . I go back to my bootcamp class tomorrow morning at 5.30am :dohh:. I guess its a start :haha:


Still not really sure if I feel the baby move. Last night I was laying in bed and concentrating on my belly. It felt very "busy" around the area but I can't say for sure that it was baby (maybe gas or just general tummy movements??). I could def see how people would call that fishbowl or popping... but nothing that resembles flutters. Maybe it was just wishful thinking ahahah


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph, it's the law that your employer provide you with a private place to pump that isn't the bathroom. :thumbup:

I thought I'd just pump in my car, too. Um, no. I didn't have private office then, either so they ended up giving me a key to one of the maintenance guy's workshops. It had a latch on the inside so he couldn't come in even though he had a key. And they made me put a sign on the door that said for no one to enter so that there'd be no mishaps with him in case I forgot to latch the door or something. He was always very awkward when I busted up in there while he was in there. :haha: He would just sheepishly say he'd be back later and leave me to it. :rofl: Poor guy.


----------



## ukgirl23

:haha: littlespy!! poor guy!!  xx


----------



## Steph82

bwahahahaha LittleSpy that is awesome (and akward at the same time)!

I do have my own storage room that only I have access to, but its a little bit of a walk... I feel like I'll be doing the walk of shame to go there and back :haha:. There is another storage room that I could probably get access to but how loud are pumps? I can imagine sitting in there... closed door... being milked like a cow (sorry but thats the visual I get from that stupid pump advertisement with the double breast pump and bra thing :rofl:)... and everyone being able to hear whats going on :haha:. I don't like to pee with anyone in earshot, can't imagine this being any better lol.

and the horror of storing my milk in the company fridge ahaha. I should add that we are a small company with mostly men... I don't mind at all but its just odd. I don't believe they have ever had a pregnant or nursing mom working here :dohh:. I can see myself reminding the men to please use the "other milk" ahahahah


----------



## maybesoon

I'll be going back to work at about 6weeks & since I have my own office I plan on pumping. Hopefully all will go right. I have a fear of not producing enough milk. That seems to be an issue with my cousins on my dad's side & we are all pretty much like conjoined twins when it comes to things....


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I can just imagine the poor maintenance man! Not knowing. Way to do with himself! :haha: luckily I'll have at least 9 months, hopefully a year, off (if I have a job to go back to, I'm on a temp contract covering a career break) so by the time I am ready to go back to work I imagine my LO will be off breastmilk. Ideally at a year, but if needed at the 9 months.


----------



## stmw

Hi Guys,

Just wrote a whole message replying to everyone on word and then my laptop froze and its all gone!!!!! :(

As you can imagine, I cannot be bothered to do it all again, so hope your all well and will update soon!

Much love xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

I used an insulated bag and refreezeable ice packs to store the pumped milk. :)


----------



## kirstabelle

If you're not going back to work do you still have to get a big pump? I mean I know eventually I will want to leave the baby with family when we want to get out of the house etc so will need to use bottles and expressed milk then, but I am just trying to figure out if I really need a pricey pump when I am going to be a SAHM? Should I just wait and get one later?


----------



## ukgirl23

I get the electric advent pump this time round.. im a sahm but pump out the excess and store it. I had the manual pump and it was so tiring on my hand. Hopefully the electric one will do it quicker.


----------



## doggylover

stmw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wrote a whole message replying to everyone on word and then my laptop froze and its all gone!!!!! :(
> 
> As you can imagine, I cannot be bothered to do it all again, so hope your all well and will update soon!
> 
> Much love xxx

I hate it when that happens!!!! I hope you and your little lady are doing well.

Kirstabelle I am wondering the same thing. I won't be a SAHM, but will be at home for at least 9 months. Luckily my SIL has two pumps I can borrow, but if you aren't intending on using a pump too much I would go with a manual at first, and them if you find you need/want to use it more maybe invest in an electric.


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies, I am a sahm and am hoping to breastfeed! I still have breast pump from lo, just need to buy new bits! It's a manual avent hand pump! I thought I'd use it loads, but not really! But when I did use it I didn't really struggle with hand cramps! And I bought some breast milk storage bags for the freezer! I'm really hoping I breast feed this time round, unmanaged to do it for 6 months last time as I was expecting to go back to work a month later, then I was made redundant! Stopped breast feeding for nothing! But it was not with out its complications! My lol didn't latch on very well, she wouldn't open her mouth wide enough! So instead of helping me through it mw gave me some nipple shields! It's basically a teat for you boob! Ladies don't use them! I could not get lo of it and although she was getting bmilk! It reduced my milk supply a bit and was bloody awkward being out in public and having to put the sheiks on first, and as baby got older she would knock it off.... Sigh lol made it very impossible for ppl not to get a peek at my boobs haha! So this time I shall not be using them!!! Xxx


----------



## Melon1003

Morning all!
Thankyou everyone for the warm welcome :flower:

I'd just like to say that I am so jealous of those of you who have massive appetites at the moment lol. Mine is still non existent and it's driving me insane :dohh:

I lost about a stone during the first tri, and while I'm pretty sure I haven't lost any in the last couple of weeks, I know I haven't gained either :nope:

Ukgirl, I'm with you on the heartburn, didn't have it while pregnant with my son until the third tri, this time it hit me at the same time as the MS :cry:

Mommabrown, congrats on team pink :happydance: I think I may be joining team blue again :thumbup: , but I could be completely wrong (it has been known). As long as it's healthy, I'm happy :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Melon you've lost a stone? Holy moly! But as long as you are still managing to eat something, and getting all your vitamins try not to worry too much. And if your mw or doctor hasn't mentioned it try not to panic. Are you planning on finding out the gender of your baby? Or staying team yellow?

Actually all ladies, if you are planning on staying team yellow, can you let me know and I'll update us yellowies in the front page? Thanks!

Kealz thanks for the info about breast shields. I had read online that they a great to ease pain, but obviously more harm done than good, so will just have to suck up the pain and deal! :haha:

Oh lord, just back from the dentist. Normally I quite enjoy the experience, which I know is weird. I'm not at all scared or hesitant, and I've always been fine. But I dunno what the sadist did today. Felt like he was pick axing my gums! Supposedly "cleaning and polishing" well I've never had that pain during a clean and polish before! And the blood...oh the blood afterwards! I'm still in agony!! Which also makes me laugh because I have never been sore after a dentist trip, but now I understand why people hate going! Have to get a filling replaced as well, which I also enjoy :blush: I love having my mouth frozen, I just think it is one of the funniest things! I'm such a weirdo...


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, with all the extra blood flow, its normal for your gums to be more sensitive and bleed ALOT! lol 

Kealz, Thanks for the info on the shields! I hadn't heard for them, but now I know (in case it comes up)

Hope you ladies are all having a great day!


----------



## kealz194

Aw doggy lover I feel for you and your gums... I need to go to the dentist really my gums are sooo sore but I'm putting it off! Also for the pain with nipples in breast feeding there is a cream by lanesenoh or something, its in a purple and cream tube you can get it in boots etc! It's brilliant and works wonders!!!! Xxx


----------



## nimbec

morning ladies :) It's FRIDAY!!!! whooo hooo although i'm officially off work still with sickness - there is no way i can manage 750kg of stroppy horse at the moment!! I've been roped in to helping oh in office and then this weekend i'm helping a couple of friends with their horses as they are in a bit of a pickle lol! I'm also going to a baby table top sale so i hope to find some good bargains! 

I had a little chuckle to my self about the lanoline as i use it on the horses when they are sore LOL! I can just see me running out to the yard in the middle of the night! 

I'm a bit overwhelmed with what i need to buy on the bf front ....a pump...pads...?? Also i want to have a couple of bottles in just incase - is it worth dpending the extra non the anti colic bottles straight away (dr browns i think they are called??)

Hope everyone is ok!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

dogglylover: You actuallly enjoy going to the dentist?!! I absolutely *hate* it... like I mean you have to drag me kicking and screaming in order to get me to go, or I'm not going! If something hurts then I'll suck it up and go, but otherwise, not a chance! I'm such a baby and I know it.

I've been wondering about whether or not to add a breast pump to our baby registery... I'll be a SAHM for the most part since I'm still a student. I'm done all my course work so I'll be writing my thesis and therefore available to feed whenever necessary. So is it worth it? I'm hoping to breastfeed till around a year, but this is my first LO so I have no idea how well it will work out... but if things go ok that's the intention.

Also, do you ladies remember me telling you about our friend we went to dinner with a month or so ago now, who was basically told three times by the waitstaff that we were pregnant but didn't catch on? Well, DH and I both posted our announcement to FB, and he hasn't commented on either one of them.... so I think he still has legitimately no idea! :dohh: Some of my other friends want to start a pool to see when he'll finally clue in... it's pretty ridiculous!


----------



## kealz194

With breast feeding you don't need too much, a decent nipple cream, Brest pump, some come with a few bottles like the avent one, manual handheld, comes with a few bottles and some storage pots too! I've only even used avent bottles, as you can attach them straight to the pump, but my lo never had colic and I think most bottles are anti colic now, I don't know many people who use dr browns, but when I worked at mother care we did sell a few bottles a week! Maybe go online and do comparisons? Looks at reviews etc see what could work best for you! 
As for breast pads, I used them but I never leaked much! But I think that's coz my supply was depleting... My sil mass produces lol, if baby is like 5 mins late for a feed its like a waterfall haha! So she gets through them loads! Hope that's helped a little xx


----------



## Melon1003

Doggylover, I'm not too worried about the weight loss as exactly the same thing happened last time, but I'm sure my appetite had come back by now, so that's a small concern. 

I can't believe anyone could enjoy the whole dentist experience!! I'm like readytomum, I avoid it as long as possible and only go if really needed lol.

Nimbec, I absolutely love the Dr Browns bottles!! I've tried all sorts with my son and I would recommend them above all others to anyone who will listen lol.


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I am a dentist lover. I mean I only go twice a year, so it's not like I rock up every week, but I definitely have a weird love for it!! I think that makes me the strange one, not people who hate the dentist!

All this info on bottles, pumps, nipple cream (nimbec lol at you sprinting out to the yard at 3am...potentially grabbing the wrong thing in your sleep deprived daze and rubbing hoof oil all over yourself or something!! :haha:) and breast pads. I feel like the list of things needed for my breasts is growing daily! It's great having you second, third and fourth time mums around for advice.


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> If you're not going back to work do you still have to get a big pump? I mean I know eventually I will want to leave the baby with family when we want to get out of the house etc so will need to use bottles and expressed milk then, but I am just trying to figure out if I really need a pricey pump when I am going to be a SAHM? Should I just wait and get one later?

You can become skilled in hand expression and then wouldn't need a pump at all. Lactation consultants will tell you that when you master hand expression, it's actually much more efficient than a pump. Or you can get a manual pump. But one thing I learned last time is never discount the possibility that your baby will refuse to nurse. It's the craziest thing, but out of a group of 15 women I was friends with who were pregnant together when I was with #1, 3 of us had babies who refused to nurse. :wacko: And trust me when I say we tried and tried and tried because exclusively pumping is so much more work than nursing! But I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens, then buy or rent an electric pump if that's what it comes down to. :thumbup: 3/15 means it's much more likely that your baby will nurse than won't! You know, plus that's a terribly small sample size. It just blew my mind because that is not something I ever even once considered as a breastfeeding complication when I was pregnant! I figured my baby had breast aversion because I had a low supply but the other 2 women produced plenty (maybe too much and that was the issue? forceful letdown?).


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Morning ladies, I am a sahm and am hoping to breastfeed! I still have breast pump from lo, just need to buy new bits! It's a manual avent hand pump! I thought I'd use it loads, but not really! But when I did use it I didn't really struggle with hand cramps! And I bought some breast milk storage bags for the freezer! I'm really hoping I breast feed this time round, unmanaged to do it for 6 months last time as I was expecting to go back to work a month later, then I was made redundant! Stopped breast feeding for nothing! But it was not with out its complications! My lol didn't latch on very well, she wouldn't open her mouth wide enough! So instead of helping me through it mw gave me some nipple shields! It's basically a teat for you boob! Ladies don't use them! I could not get lo of it and although she was getting bmilk! It reduced my milk supply a bit and was bloody awkward being out in public and having to put the sheiks on first, and as baby got older she would knock it off.... Sigh lol made it very impossible for ppl not to get a peek at my boobs haha! So this time I shall not be using them!!! Xxx

Just gotta say I disagree with never using nipple shields. :flower: I didn't know about them and I often feel like if I had known, I wouldn't have had some of the problems I did. Part of our problem early on is that LO had a horrible latch. I remember both of us getting so frustrated becuse we'd have to try so many times to get her latched on correctly at each feeding. Very overwhelming. We had a boob/mouth size mismatch in the beginning and I think the LC had unrealistic expectations for her latch. I should have just left it alone, I think, but instead I was insistant that it be perfect each time. :dohh: I think a nipple shield would have helped that for sure and really would have taken down the frustration levels of both of us. Of course it's all speculation because I can't go back and try something different in that situation but I wouldn't discount using a nipple shield this time around at all. In fact, I plan to have one ready to go in case I need it first thing. :thumbup: 

Using a nipple shield is how I finally got my baby to start nursing when she was 3 months old and I did wean her off of using it for a few weeks before she started refusing to nurse again (with or without the shield). I'll be using a nicer shield this time, if I need it - one of the contact shields. Before I just got the cheapest thing available because it was kind of a last ditch effort to get her to nurse.

Anyway, so I think a nipple shield can be a very good temporary solution for some bfing problems. I think even if it has to be a permanent solution, it's way better than the alternative (which is either exclusively pumping or not breastfeeding at all). But that's just me and probably because of the experience I had, I envy anyone who had a LO who would nurse, with or a without a shield! :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

I'm hoping I've attached my first bump pic! Not 100% sure it'll work as I'm on my phone though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maybesoon

Morning ladies!!! Hope everyone is having a great Friday so far!!! 

I decided to take a bump pic this am.... :blush:

Crazy story.... My bff who just had baby #3 4 months ago took a pg test last night & it was a BFP!!! I hate to say this, but she is devistated. She has horrible horrible horrible pregnancies & baby #3 was a birth control baby. My bff & her hubby didn't want anymore pregnancies because of how hard they are (we are talking hospital the whole pregnancy along with blood thinners, one kidney shut down, diabetic). She asked her doc about getting her tubes tied & because of her bleeding issues/ect. her doctor stated he would rather her hubby get a vasectomy. So he went had his vasectomy & they were told it could take up to 15 ejaculations before he was completely sterile. So after the baby was 8 weeks, my bff got on the birth control shot for added protection & ended up having to stop breast feeding because of the shot.... Well now she is having blood work drawn this am. She is so upset. All she could say last night was "so many people want babies & can't get pregnant & it seems like my hubby can look at me & I'm knocked up.... It's just not fair to those women who desperately want & deserve a baby".... I'm praying for her sake it was a false positive caused by the shot..... Anyway... That's the latest drama in my life....

Hope you all have a wonderful day & weekend!
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump-11-2-12-2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

Maybe soon that's an insane story about your BFF. I'm sorry she is having such a bad time with her pregnancies, and having a 4mo and being pregnant again will be tough. 

In other news, cute bump!


----------



## LittleSpy

Even with my pitiful supply, my boobs leaked like crazy! It's really, really, really, really (really) annoying! Especially because I started breastfeeding in the summer and it gets really hot here (I think the high was like 115*F the day dd was born!). So I'd leak a bit on my bra or something and then (this is really gross) smell like CHEESE! Yuck! 

I recommend cotton washable breast pads. Much more comfy than disposable ones! Along with a sleep nursing bra or two. Those things are way more comfy than regular nursing bras and I found if I just tried to let the tatas be free, I'd leak everywhere constantly. But if I had on a light bra like that with the nursing pads in, it was just enough pressure to keep me from leaking everywhere constantly.

I would have some bottles but I WOULD NOT USE THEM until the baby is 4-6 weeks old and breastfeeding is already well-established. It's very true that not all babies will get "nipple confusion" but you won't know if yours is one or not until it's too late and problems are already happening. One of the pediatricians we saw on one of our million weight-check visits during the first week poo pooed "nipple confusion" (even used air quotes when she said it) and... she was wrong in our case. Once I introduced a bottle to supplement when LO was a week old, that's when the breast aversion began. :nope: So, if you need to supplement, I HIGHLY recommend supplmenting with a supplemental nursing system. I think that's where my lc really screwed the pooch with me last time - She recommended supplementing with a syringe and a finger. It was very difficult to do and that's why I started using the bottle after a couple of days of finger/syringe. A SNS makes so much more sense because if you're supplementing, that means you need more milk. What tells your body you need to produce more? More breast stimulation! Your body doesn't get that with finger-supplementation! :dohh::dohh::dohh: If you supplement at the breast, you're baby is getting the extra milk s/he needs, and your boobs are getting the extra stimulation they need. And you don't need to go buy one of the expensive SNSs. You can make your own, really cheaply. I just ordered tubing from dr.jacknewman.com (he's a well known lactation consultant in Canada). You just plop that tubing in a bottle of supplment, sit the bottle on a table at or just under boob-level or between your boobs, and feed the tube into LOs mouth once they're already latched on and have drained both breasts. Voila! (now let's see how easy I find doing this with a flailing hungry newborn added to the mix :haha:)

Seriously. One thing about my experience is that I really think I may know more about this crap than a lot of LCs at this point. :haha: Not that I would automatically discount advice that differed from mine, but I just feel like I have a very strong leg to stand on when it comes to knowing about what they're suggesting I do and I can ask more relevant and useful questions. I was so unprepared last time because I simply had no idea how to prepare.


----------



## kealz194

Sorry, I take back what I said, ladies its obviously up to you what you decide to do! But my experience with nipple shields was a bad one, and although I'm greatful that I got to breast feed my lo(with a shield) I like to think that it would have been a better experience for us both and my supply not to use them, and feel I did not get the support I needed from the mw to help baby latch on! And yes it was frustrating trying to latch her on with out it, she would just scream, and I didn't want to give up! And I tried everything to wean her off including cutting the top down bit by bit till she just met nipple! Many a wasted shield! But that was my experience! Any way, I'm gonna be disappearing for a while, hope all you pregnancies are happy and healthy! Gl xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks doggylover!!! 

You also have a cute bump!!! Babies are growing!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, maybesoon, that's nuts! I wonder if she was already pregnant before she got the shot? I don't think depo could cause a false positive. :nope: Hopefully it was a dodgy test, for her sake!

Cute bump!!

While we're on the subject, women who want to breastfeed, seriously do your research before getting a depo shot (edited! :) ). I've heard many, many times about that shot drying up supply almost immediately. I took the progestin only pill for BC while breastfeeding and that thing messed. me. up. (no cycles and I was crazy emotional). Lots of women don't have a problem with it but I won't be doing it again. This time it'll be cycle-tracking and condoms all the way until I stop bfing.


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Sorry, I take back what I said, ladies its obviously up to you what you decide to do! But my experience with nipple shields was a bad one, and although I'm greatful that I got to breast feed my lo(with a shield) I like to think that it would have been a better experience for us both and my supply not to use them, and feel I did not get the support I needed from the mw to help baby latch on! And yes it was frustrating trying to latch her on with out it, she would just scream, and I didn't want to give up! And I tried everything to wean her off including cutting the top down bit by bit till she just met nipple! Many a wasted shield! But that was my experience! Any way, I'm gonna be disappearing for a while, hope all you pregnancies are happy and healthy! Gl xx

Please don't tell me you're disappearing because I disagreed with you. I tried to be respectful about it and I'm sorry if it came across differently. It's okay for us to have different opinions! What a boring world this would be if we all agreed about everything all the time. I don't mind at all that you disagree with me. I'm glad you shared your experience and I'm sorry it was difficult for you. I kind of know how that feels! :flower:

I get a bit passionate about breastfeeding because I've spent countless hours over the last 15 months researching and learning because of my experience. I don't mean to suggest that I know everything or that just because my opinion differs from someone they're automatically wrong. We can disagree and both be right (or we could both be wrong :haha:).


----------



## nimbec

Omg I'm really worried about it :s I guess all I can do I be as prepared as possible!! 

Kealz are u off on holiday? 

Lovely bumps ladies!!


----------



## kealz194

LittleSpy said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I take back what I said, ladies its obviously up to you what you decide to do! But my experience with nipple shields was a bad one, and although I'm greatful that I got to breast feed my lo(with a shield) I like to think that it would have been a better experience for us both and my supply not to use them, and feel I did not get the support I needed from the mw to help baby latch on! And yes it was frustrating trying to latch her on with out it, she would just scream, and I didn't want to give up! And I tried everything to wean her off including cutting the top down bit by bit till she just met nipple! Many a wasted shield! But that was my experience! Any way, I'm gonna be disappearing for a while, hope all you pregnancies are happy and healthy! Gl xx
> 
> Please don't tell me you're disappearing because I disagreed with you. I tried to be respectful about it and I'm sorry if it came across differently. It's okay for us to have different opinions! What a boring world this would be if we all agreed about everything all the time. I don't mind at all that you disagree with me. I'm glad you shared your experience and I'm sorry it was difficult for you. I kind of know how that feels! :flower:Click to expand...


Sorry I'm feeling a bit sensitive and emotional at the mo (I know I'm not the only one) I know I agree, everyone has different opinions and that how we can all help each other I suppose. I'm just struggling with things at home at moment too, I miss my mum, she has been working away and I haven't really been able to talk to her for a few weeks so I'm goin out for a meal with her and my sis tomorrow as he is back in town! My mother in law is just and insensitive bitch (sorry language) and basically said she thinks I'm depressed because I haven't felt to do any house work this week! And my oh is just making me hate him with his stupidity... I'd like to say I need a drink! Unfortunately that can't happen! So I need to go out to an all you can eat restaurant and binge! Sorry littlespy... Ignore me x


----------



## kealz194

Lol nimbec I wish, I'm just being silly and emotional! It's fine :) x


----------



## maybesoon

awww kealz..... I'm so sorry.... :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. The needing a drink thing.... Yep I have felt that way multiple times! You have the right to not feel like doing anything. Don't let your MIL get you down. Our hormones are rightfully all over the place & we have the RIGHT to feel like shit, be a littel "lazy" & get upset from time to time.... 

I'm so happy I have finally started staying at my own place now. I LOVE my mom, but don't think I could have handled another second in that house with her. She can be so judgmental & over bearing...

Take care & feel free to rant anytime. We are all here for each other!!!


----------



## nimbec

Awww ((((hugs)))) kealz all our hormones flying around its so difficult! Diff opinions are great as we can all learn from them I love to hear diff views and everybody's body is different xxx


----------



## doggylover

Kealz you definitely sound like you need a break and some family time, so that they can take care of you and get you back up to full power. Sorry to hear you are having a rough time :hugs:

Little spy thanks for all your info on breast feeding as well. I can't envisage what an SNS is so will have to google that!!


----------



## kealz194

Thanks ladies, I know I'm not the only one going through a hard time at the mo, I just don't really have anyone to talk to about it, my best friend is great but he is also a guy (and gay) lol an doesn't really get it... 
Also a quick question or 2 has any one had Bose bleeds? I got got a really bad one never really had them before! And also a question for the ladies who know babies gender, did you know the heart rate of bubs if so high or low? Just wondering if the old wives tale is right about high heart rate being girl low being boy, as when I went to mw and heard baby's heart beat for 1st time I was shocked at how slow it was as dd was soo fast! This heart rate was 124 bpm! Also has anyone done the Chinese gender chart for fun? I was predicted a boy lets see on 4th of dec! Oooh I'm so excited just got message from my sil saying she just got us tickets to see peppa pig live in theatre 3rd jan for Xmas! My lo loves peppa she is gonna love it! X


----------



## doggylover

Kealz that's why you have us, to talk to when you feel crappy :)

How high would hr be for a girl? My lo hr was 162bpm last night when I used my Doppler. Chinese gender says boy, I had a feeling it was girl, now I'm just lost!

I currently have my 16mo nephew asleep on my lap and my lo kicking away underneath him! :cloud9: a good day! My nephew is the best thing and with lo in the mix too it's great!


----------



## kealz194

Thanks doggy lover that means a lot! Ummm I was looking at a website and it says anything over 140 is girl, under is boy! But it stresses its a wives tale but hey ho! We use te gender chart with everyone I know any the only person it got wrong was my bestie, but that explains everything he may as well be a girl haha! I'm so hoping its right for me, lol but what will be will be! Aww that must be so nice to get proper kicks, I didn't get proper movement with my lo till I was 21 weeks! This time I've felt swooshes an little pops and jabs! My cousin is 23 weeks and her belly went to one side the other day as baby moved :) she was slightly freaked out bless her, I love that!!! Aww it's nice, my sil has 2 lil ones one is 2 and a half and one.is 11 weeks, its nice coz all the cousins will be at a close age and will get on so well! Will be same with ur nephew! My lo follows her cousin round like a little lost puppy bless her x


----------



## maybesoon

kealz.... Hang in there! We will all get through this one day at a time & together! 

As for the baby's heartrate. The theory has been disproven over & over. But it's still fun. They say the faster heartrate is girl & slower is boy. My doc said the only real truth in it is during labor. For some reason girls tend to speed up during labor & boys tend to slow down (lazy boys). My bff's girls all had slow heartrates & my nephew's was really fast. So that's 4 off the top that were incorrect!!! My LO's heartrate varies so much. It goes from 118-160.... 

I have done the Chinese gender test twice from different places & got boy both times.... So hopefully on November 17th we will know for sure!!!! eeeekkkk


----------



## Steph82

Kealz,
Last appointment (when my doc used the doppler), I asked her if the heart rate meant boy or girl... her response: Yes, boy or girl! lol
She said that she has not been able to find a correlation over the years. She herself thought she was having a boy at her 13.5 week scan in combination with all the other things....well she had a girl ahaha

I was predicted a Boy on the chinese thing but I'm still hoping for a girl (just seems like there is more variety when it comes to shopping ahaha). Next Thursday I'll know eeeekkk


----------



## Bjs2005

Cute bumps, maybesoon and doggylover!!! :thumbup:

Thanks for all those who posted info about BF'ing. Getting different points of view helps a TON!!!

AFM, I have a fun story: This week on the radio in the evenings they have been giving away ballet tickets and a free ultrasound... (never heard of a radio station giving away an ultrasound, but whatever). Needless to say, because I am anxious to find out what gender LO is I have been calling every night to try to win. Well, last night I WON! :happydance: I called this morning and scheduled my gender scan for later this afternoon. I am so excited to find out!!! Then let the shopping begin! :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Ahh I'm so jelouse of you ladies finding out so soon!!! The 4th December seems sooo far away!!! In all fairness since finding out we were pregnant its gone really quick I think, but still lol!!! You will have to let us know ASAP! My friend had a scan and the said she was having a boy, yeah... They took there little girl home in blue :s that's very rare though!! And it was about 8years ago! I can't wait to find out! Gonna go buy a token something after in blue or pink! X


----------



## kealz194

Bjs2005 said:


> Cute bumps, maybesoon and doggylover!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for all those who posted info about BF'ing. Getting different points of view helps a TON!!!
> 
> AFM, I have a fun story: This week on the radio in the evenings they have been giving away ballet tickets and a free ultrasound... (never heard of a radio station giving away an ultrasound, but whatever). Needless to say, because I am anxious to find out what gender LO is I have been calling every night to try to win. Well, last night I WON! :happydance: I called this morning and scheduled my gender scan for later this afternoon. I am so excited to find out!!! Then let the shopping begin! :haha:

Omg bjs how lucky is that!!!! So exciting!!! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## maybesoon

Bjs That is AWESOME!!! Congrats!!! Good Luck on the scan & let us know ASAP!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bjs: That's awesome! You can't even pay for a private scan here in Canada... clinics won't do them, there's a law against it. :(

Kealz: My gender scan is on Dec 03rd, so I'm right there with you in the long haul wait! For some reason I think it's a boy, and the Chinese gender chart said boy (although I've heard it's wrong more than it's right...), so who knows!? I'll be happy with either one though, and we have names picked out for both possibilities as well.

maybesoon and doggylover: super cute bumps ladies!! I think my bump is smaller now at 15 weeks than it was at 13 weeks... less bloating! :haha:

I got some stuff in the mail today that I ordered off ebay for the nursery!! :happydance: We're doing a Dr. Seuss theme, and I got the wall clings of Dr. Seuss Characters, and the laminated posters (there's a counting one, ABC's and rhyming) On Sunday if the weather is nice my sister and her fiancee are coming over to help me paint the little dresser we bought. The plan is to paint it outside to avoid the paint fumes if the weather holds up. But there were snow flakes fluttering in the air today.... so not sure that's going to work out. We want to paint it yellow, and then I'm going to paint the "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish" on it. :cloud9:


----------



## kirstabelle

BJS what a great prize! Can't wait to hear blue or pink!

Thanks to everyone who gave advice about the pumps. I think I will just get a manual one beforehand, just in case. Then if I need something more powerful I can get it later, and if I try the hand expressing and it works out then I won't have wasted much $. I remember reading some good advice on a blog just after my BFP where the person reminded everyone that Babies r Us will still be open after the baby is born so you don't need to get everything before. :haha:

Steph82, I don't know if I realized this before but we have the same scan date :) mine is at 9:30 am (earliest I could get in an attempt to not be driven crazy with more waiting!) I'm sooooo excited! The nursery decorating will be going into full swing as soon as I get the results :) 

Yeah, I don't know about the heart rate thing. I don't remember the numbers from my earlier visits but at my last appt it was 146... pretty borderline!

Edit: Forgot to say beautiful bump pics! If anyone ever thinks I am ignoring them it is because I always read the posts pages in a row and then think of replies in the early pages and forget them by the time I post because my memory is just so crap. Sorry! My belly and bbs were so itchy last night I am wondering if it is time for a growth spurt for my tiny bump!!


----------



## ukgirl23

well my first midwife I had with my daughter done the doppler at my 12 week appointment and said oh that sounds like a little girl to me but dont go buying pink... and she is indeed a girl lol. 

I had my midwife 16 week check tody, I'm so depressed with the UK midwife system. In norway we got more checks and better appointments, they didn't even measure my fundus height at this one, she was looking in the wrong place for baby, I said to her I usually find it down in the middle, she didnt listen, then an older midwife said to her to move it down and guess what... THERE IT WAS!! stupid cow!! Everytime they got my heartbeat they were going, that's you.. I know it's me!!! I have my own machine at home!!!!!!!! grrrrrr.. it was crap! 

Steph82 I left my manual pump in Norway, when we left we could only bring 3 suitcases worth of stuff so I left most of my baby stuff there. If I still had my manual pump I would use it again but I dont and to be honest it wasnt that great it didnt hurt my hand but it was tiresome and to be fair the electric one I found is the same brand and same price and doe the job in twice the time so this time I'm going for that one, and I wont have to swap hands halfway through. :D

We went shopping for clothes today for my LOs and saw lots of cute baby stuff I wanted to buy but I dont know the gender yet :( I've put £200 aside for a huge blow out when I get the sex scan down :D :D :D canny wait!


----------



## kealz194

Aww little spy that sounds like a cute theme! Luckily when we painted the nursery for Paige we did it pretty neutral in the chance another baby would come along a few years later and would share, so we have blue sky's, clouds hills and trees everywhere! I don't really know what inward thinking when they gave me my date for the scan, she offered me at 9.30 appointment and I said no later please:( so my appointment is at 3.40 :( I did it mainly as we don't drive and buses don't go to the hospital that early... Stupid me didn't think I'm gonna have to wait alllll day for the scan lol!!!! X


----------



## ukgirl23

well I just had to read over the last few pages quickly as my 4 year old is here and talking in my ear constantly about sonic the hedgehog lol.. 

I hate the dentist, I shake violently in those situations, I used to suffer from agoraphobia and didn't leave my house for a year :/ now I have it down to a mild emetaphobia and general anxiety disorder which is managable without drugs haha.. but yeah the dentist chair leaves me a quivering mess!! My teeth are good though. The cordosyl mouthwash can slow down bleeding gums in pregnancy :) Tastes like shite though! 

I think that everyone has their own preferences when it comes to breastfeeding, in my own opinion I have only used the disposable nipple pads and leaked right through and hated them but that was only for a short while while my supply adjusted to the needs of my babies I had no issues with them after that but this time we will be using the cotton pads. The nipple guards dont appeal to me but if someone else wants to use them then it's not wrong it's just their own preference. Also with the whole nipple confusion thing... I dont agree, When I was breast feeding my DD my other half would ask to bottle feed her at times and she loved it and never really got confused, also because I travelled on airplanes with my babies ALOT, by the time my DD was 3 she had been on 12 planes and DS at 6 months had been on 6 so it was not always easy to breast feed while you are running to your departure gate between countries and flights and neither ones had issues when I put them back to breast... but if someone elses LO sturggled then that is different. 

Your midwife wont comment on what gender they suspect through heartbeat, and they CAN tell from early beats, My friend is a midwife lol... but many wont guess because if they say oooh sounds like a girl and you go buying all pink and it turns out your little princess is a prince she can get in trouble for it, that is why when you go for a gender scan you sign to say you wont sue the hospital if they get it wrong. My midwife said oooh sounds like a girl with my daughter and was right, she had been in it a long time so I guess she would know but she had a 50/50 chance of being right so who knows if it was luck or know-how. 

I also think that ladies are very territorial over their own methods and they worked hard to find what was right for them and their babies and that is right that they would defend their ways but what works for one wont always work for the other that is why we all give more than one point of advice. At the end of the day your baby comes out you put your nipple in its mouth and hope it sucks. It really is that! lol x


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle... YAY for Thursday!I don't have my appointment until 3pm :wacko:

I didn't want to take a full sick day for the scan but I also didn't want to have to come back to work after :haha:. This way I can drag OH to the baby store to get something cute after! That will be our first baby buy :happydance:

Its so exciting that for the aldies that already have their nursery going! I keep changing my mind on what I want to do :dohh:. First I wanted black and white theme and then add blue or pink... now i really like the vibrant color combinations for boys....ugh...i guess I need to wait to see what we have to decide. 

OH and I have budgeted to each put $500 aside every month until birth. That will cover all the things we need to buy as well as my portion of the bills while on maternity leave. I do have to say though...it makes it difficult to not go crazy buying stuff (with the money sitting right there lmao). 

Are you girls all set on names? We have a couple that we like but are not 100% yet. I figured we would really start brainstorming once we know the gender.


----------



## ukgirl23

my DD suggested Amber-lee which I strangely have taken a liking to lol. We have a few names in the pipeline but none which we are set on yet, we are holding off as much as possible with our buying naming until we know the gender then it will be full steam ahead  x


----------



## doggylover

Bjs oh my gosh what an amazing prize! Can't wait to find out what colour bump you have!!! 

Readytomum sounds like your nursery is well under way - I demand pictures of it soon :haha: it sounds adorable!

Steph sounds like a very sound financial plan you guys have. I agree its so important to make sure you will have bills like mortgage covered. Luckily we have been saving forever (or so it feels!) for this baby, so we are like you - trying not to spend the money when it's there!

As for nursery we aren't having a theme, really. Our furniture will all be white, simply because I like white furniture (our bedroom furniture is all white too) so we decided on duck egg blue walls for a little colour, but could go either way. I have a big wall decal picked off etsy which is a tree and jungle animals. Can get it in whatever colours, but I am going for brights. 

Name wise I am pretty sure we are set on Isabelle for a girl. We have narrowd to Isabelle or Isla, I am happy with either but dh has a preference for Isabelle so I guess that's that! Boys we are still on the prowl. We have a super short last name (Jay) which makes it hard. Eg we like Max, but Max Jay sounds stupid! So Alex, Alfie, Freddie, Charlie, Harry...who knows yet. My top is Alex though.


----------



## kealz194

Sorry I just realised I said littlespy I meant readymom!!!! Your nursery idea sounds lovely and colourful!!!

As for names, its been difficult this time round, I can't settle on a single name boy or girl! But I have plenty of time to figure something out! I was saying to my lo today " what is this " (pointing to belly) she replied "baby" I then said what's baby's name she replied very loudly "peppa!!!!!" Lol she is a little peppa addict! Safe to say I shall not be naming baby peppa lol!!! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Kealz you never know...if you get stuck peppa would be an original choice!!! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Peppa's quite cute actually :haha:

I like Annelise for a girl. That has been my fave for ages. And for a boy, we amazingly now have TWO name possibilities... before we only had one and OH hated everything. So for boys we have Miles and Lucas. No middle names yet. My fave boy name is Soren, but alas... vetoed. Alex Jay and Amber-lee are great names, and my friend from school just named her baby girl Isabelle, which is such a pretty girl's name. Actually another friend from school has a two year old named Isla. Also adorable. 

We are doing a safari theme for the nursery. The colors and things are mostly the same no matter what the gender is (navy, choc brown and grey), except for the crib and bookcase which I got/am getting unpainted and will paint either coral pink for a girl and turquoise for a boy. There is a poster and matching crib sheets on PB kids that I want for a boy and they are on big fat sale and I am hoping they are still available Thursday after the scan, if its a boy. And because they are on sale I can't get them now and return them if its a girl. So hurry up Thursday! And fingers crossed nobody buys my stuff :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I love the idea of personalising the cot in your gender colour to match the rest of the room! Hopefully Thursday comes quickly for us all to find out what flavour your bump is!

It's so exciting having everyone find out their genders! I love hearing the news from everyone!


----------



## kirstabelle

Me too Doggylover! It is going to be extra exciting when we get to April and everyone's due dates are coming and then all of a sudden there will be all these beautiful babies (and beautiful baby pictures) for us!! Imagine how exciting that is going to be, can't wait!! :dance:


----------



## doggylover

That will be great! I imagine I'll go massively overdue and everyone else will have popper before me :haha: it just seems so real now we know that it's boys or girls, so exciting!


----------



## Steph82

Oh wow you gals have awesome nursery ideas! 

I love Isabella (mostly because I like Bella for short) but Twilight ruined that for OH. He hates the movies and refused to allow it... In return, he loves Christian and I vetoed because of 50 shades of grey :haha: (he had no clue).

Miles is such a pretty name. :thumbup:

Amber- Lee is lovely Ukgirl. 

We really liked Mia for a girl and Skyler for a boy. Or Jaydan for either girl or boy. I have gotten horrible responses for Skyler from everyone, but we don't really care. We will def play around with some other options once we know what LO is. 
Personally I love Payton and Teagan but OH HATED them :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you Steph lol, I might ask DD for more suggestions, OH hates double barreled names, I think they are super cute on girls, I like boys names on girls too or names which can be shorted into boyish nicknames 

I wish we could have a nursery but we have only got a small 2 bed flat and can't afford anything bigger for a while. baby will be in our room, I will have a night light installed above the cot and an over cot changing table and under cot drawers for extra storage. We aren't allowed to decorate in here either so gotta stay horrid beige :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

kealz194 said:


> Sorry I just realised I said littlespy I meant readymom!!!! Your nursery idea sounds lovely and colourful!!!
> Xx

Thanks Kealz! DH and I are big into reading, and we don't want something gender specific, so Dr. Seuss seemed like an ideal choice! Lots of bright primary colours and strange characters for LO to look at. 

We even have a special little Dr. Seuss book for reading to baby in utero called "Oh Baby, the Places You'll Go!" :flower:


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> We aren't allowed to decorate in here either so gotta stay horrid beige :(

We're not allowed to paint where we are either, so I've ordered some wall clings instead. They're like a plastic cut out you can stick on a painted wall and then remove without damaging the paint. They're a lifesaver when you rent!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yep I'm doing the decal thing too. Can't be bothered repainting back to white when we move out! I found a giraffe print design on etsy so one wall of the room is going to be giant giraffe print. Everything else will stay white, but I think giant giraffe print will have enough impact that we can just do one wall :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

ReadytoMum said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> We aren't allowed to decorate in here either so gotta stay horrid beige :(
> 
> We're not allowed to paint where we are either, so I've ordered some wall clings instead. They're like a plastic cut out you can stick on a painted wall and then remove without damaging the paint. They're a lifesaver when you rent!Click to expand...


wow I will try to find some of those! Thank you for the tip, I love the nursery theme idea you have! 

my kids loved bright colours as babies. We had the baby Einstein dvds and books they loved them.


----------



## ukgirl23

kristabell we are loving giraffes right now for our LO too, and elephants.. xx


----------



## kealz194

ReadytoMum said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I just realised I said littlespy I meant readymom!!!! Your nursery idea sounds lovely and colourful!!!
> Xx
> 
> Thanks Kealz! DH and I are big into reading, and we don't want something gender specific, so Dr. Seuss seemed like an ideal choice! Lots of bright primary colours and strange characters for LO to look at.
> 
> We even have a special little Dr. Seuss book for reading to baby in utero called "Oh Baby, the Places You'll Go!" :flower:Click to expand...

Awe that is so cute!!!!!! Love the book choice!!! I used to read to lo when I was pregnant, I'm a bit reader too although I don't get much time anymore with a toddler lol!! But safe to say lo loves books now! Her favourite is the gruffalo! I read it every day at least 3 times lol! When she first started crawling, we got her doing it by putting books in front of her just outta her reach, she wouldn't do it for her toys! 
Very good idea about the walls clings!!! X


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle, very sadly for me, I think I know the giraffe you are talking about on etsy (I spend a lot of time on their wall decal section! We have a tree in our living room!!) and it's lovely!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooooh I am looking on ebay at all the wall stickers there are so many lovely ones, my favorites are the ones with writing. I might get some for the other rooms in my flat too x


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> kristabell we are loving giraffes right now for our LO too, and elephants.. xx

Totally! I bought a little elephant ceramic jar thing before we were even TTC and knew that I was buying it for an eventual nursery... elephants were the beginning!

Doggylover, that is funny! I am like that when I look at websites like Apartment Therapy or Project Nursery and know where the furniture is from before I even look at the text! I work in retail at a furniture and home accessories store, so that's a contributing factor to my obsession with design :) Needless to say I have been quite obsessed with nursery planning for a while :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle, I'm the same, I have had all my furniture picked, my wall decal picked...well everything tbh! Since before we even started ttc! 

Ukgirl I got a big tree for our living room and now I am obsessed!


----------



## melissasbump

Ooh its been busy on here! 
Re nursery decor we decorated in neutral for DS and since he has a big room and we are in a three story house we are splitting his room in half with a partition wall and seperate door and will leave half neutral for the baby and we will be decorating ds's side before the birth then in a year will decorate the babys side. Ds is getting a jungle theme from verdebaut.
Lovely bump pics ladies im getting a bit depressed about mine im so huge already! 
I too am so excited to hear about all the gender scans. I think because we are staying yellow i need to hear about everyone elses or il go crazy!


----------



## melissasbump

Apologies for the slighly weird posts im on my phone and find it difficult to type!


----------



## doggylover

Melissa I put you as team yellow on the front page! I'm glad to have a yellow buddy!! :yellow:


----------



## Bjs2005

Lovely nursery ideas, ladies. I keep changing my mind on what I want. I am starting to narrow it down, though.

Well, the results are in.....it's a BOY!!! :) He only gave us one quick look between the legs right at the beginning, so we were lucky to get it right off the bat! The rest of the time he was moving all around! I've attached some pics (sorry if they are upside down!) I love the thumb sucking one...so cute! :cloud9: Then I get to see him again at my anatomy scan in less than 2 weeks now!

Now I just have to think of boy names...I had girl names picked out, but was undecided on boys...it's time to put on the thinking cap!
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10









thumbsucker.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 10









pilates2.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations bjs!!! Omg that thumb sucking pic is amazing. Xxx 

doggylover.. I liked a few tree ones.. xx

melissasbump.. mine is a big bump too. I am finding it hard to get up already. when I lay down it sticks up lol.. I love the jungle theme idea. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations bjs I now have a fellow team blue friend :) !! Lovely pics!! 

My bump is really big too guys I'll try and post a piccy later! 

Blimey Ukgirl you where up early today! I'm off to a table top sale for babies this morning fx I find some good deals!!! In everyone's opinion is there anything that should def NOT be bought second hand. I know I need new mattress x


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I would say car seat should be new, as otherwise you don't know how old it is (and I learnt recently apparently car seats have a 'best before' date?!) or if its been in any bumps. Other than that go for it! Have fun, and I can't wait to hear what you get!

Bjs congratulations on :blue: your little man is so cute sucking his thumb! I still can't believe you won that scan! Amazing!


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec I was midnight snacking again lol so popped on... carboots good idea!! Xx

We found that they are always upgrading car seats so buy new when ever we go up a group xx


----------



## Steph82

BJS, so exciting! Congrats on team blue :hugs:

Nimbec, i'm with you on the growing bumb! I feel like it has really expanded in the last 2 weeks. Do attach a pic!!!!

Hope you guys are having a great weekend! Weather is is finally beautiful (no rain or bad heat).


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bjs: Congrats on team blue!! The scan pics are lovely. :hugs:

nimbec: Good luck at the sale, and have fun!! Fill us in on all the goodies you get for your little man!

Last night I finally broke down and bought a new winter coat. It's been freezing here the last week, and we've had our first snow flurries in the air. None of my old winter coats fit anymore and the thin little spring jacket I was wearing just wasn't cutting it anymore. It's so nice and warm but I was supposed to be getting my SIL's old maternity jacket to wear for the winter... but she hasn't sent it yet and I couldn't wait any longer. I might still need it though since I'm not sure if this one will have enough space to last me all the way through or not.

DH and I bought some yellow paint yesterday and some paint brushes! So as long as the weather co-operates tomorrow afternoon we'll be painting that little dresser! 

I felt really yucky off and on all day yesterday, so I ended up in bed by 9:45. On a Friday night. Party animal me! :haha: Thankfully I feel much better this morning.


----------



## melissasbump

Ukgirl, saw your bump pic on fb, looks big but a lovely shape!

Nimbec, oooh forgot to say congrats on team blue! Boys are fab and love their mummies! Hope you get some bargains at the sale! 

Readytomum, glad you are feeling better today and yay for painting the dresser!

AFM A quiet day for us, been for a nice walk then later we are going to sainburys so i can look at the 25% off clothing, i love there childrens clothes, are such lovely quality.


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you melissasbump!! :D xx

We had a rather exciting trip to babies r us his morning, I with held from buying too much but I did get a cute little cot toy and a hair brush. I didn't really like babies r us, mother care was much nicer in my own opinion so I'll be going there when I have had my gender scan :D The other good thing is I live across the road and up a bit from a discount baby store!!! :D :D :D My daughter has already bagsied it to come with me one day. lol


----------



## ukgirl23

melissasbump... I just realised we are exactly 1 week apart  I was looking at your ticker thinking we were due the same day but then I worked it out .. baby brain!! x


----------



## Bjs2005

Thanks, everyone! We are excited! Glad to join you on team blue, nimbec!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Ladies how are you all. Well i am going through a hard time with my ex husband. He has said my husband now of 7 years has blacked my sons eye tied him up and threathened to kill him if he told. Which none of it is true. He got into a fight with his brother and then they got a spanking for fist fighting then some how it all turned into this. So now i have lost custody until the hearing and i am a total wreck! The police never questioned my son and are not really helping. My Dh has been a father to the for 8 yeara and thinks of them as his own. Now he is hurting because our family is being ripped to shreds because my ex is a jealous freak who cannot control me anymore. Sorry for laying this long sob story out for you ladies.


----------



## maybesoon

Bjs2005 said:


> Thanks, everyone! We are excited! Glad to join you on team blue, nimbec!

Wooohoooo CONGRATS on Team Blue! Maybe this is a sign the boys are making a come back!!!


----------



## doggylover

Momma brown :hugs: I am so sorry your family are being out through this. Seems to be the way with social services - they will rip kids out of a loving home on a rumour and ignore kids who are really in need. When will the court date be to get them back?


----------



## Mommabrown

doggylover said:


> Momma brown :hugs: I am so sorry your family are being out through this. Seems to be the way with social services - they will rip kids out of a loving home on a rumour and ignore kids who are really in need. When will the court date be to get them back?

Nov. 26 is our court date. I am seeing our lawyer on Monday to see if i can get some visitation time with them because 23 days with out my kids is going to kill me. I am still stumped.


----------



## ukgirl23

Ohh Mammabrown that is awful!! I can not imagine how hard it must be to not have your babies at home with you :( How can they just come and take the children with no evidence and no history of any previous incidences!! It makes me so mad when kids are actually being abused and left to stay in the homes with their abusers while innocent people are forced to court like this! I hope it can be sorted quickly for you and your LOs xxx


----------



## Steph82

Oh Mommabrown.... I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. I hope that everything works itself out really quickly!!!

ReadytoMum, Good luck with the weather tomorrow! Hope you get a chance to paint. 

UKGirls, your bump looks looks awesome!

AFM, Had a nice day shopping. Found a bikini, but what a task that was!!! I had no clue it would be that difficult to find a top that would fit :dohh:
Now I have to have the back strap shortened (since I need XL but my back is still M lol). When I got home, I had received my OldNavy order! OMG, their clothes are amazing! Everything fit and feels so comfortable.


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls! Ive been a bit AWOL although I have been popping on and reading your posts on my phone :)

Wow scan pics are looking awesome! Congrats to anyone who has since found out whether they are having a pink or blue bundle!! I find out mine on the 19th :)

Ive got a big bump going on now! I will post a piccie in a minute xxx


----------



## doggylover

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I was at a family wedding yesterday and of course lots of congratulations etc :) however there were at least four other pregnant ladies thee who all seemed to be so much "more pregnant" than me! I get so jealous :haha:I want to be as pregnant as those ladies!!

Also got an email from my boss yesterday asking for a meeting tomorrow to discuss maternity leave. He has known since I was 7 weeks, so maybe he thinks we are running out of time, and he does like to be uber prepared, but I just feel like its still so early! I was going to wait until after my 20 week scan, and I need to get my forms from my midwife at 22 weeks. But anyway, not much to discuss - I know exactly when I want to go off for maximum pay before baby comes :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

Bumpy @ 17 weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20121102_200914.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec and teAmo super cute bumps!! xx


----------



## nimbec

Momma brown I'm do sorry you are having a terribly hard time - life can be so cruel at times fx all fixed soon!! 

Steph omg I had ordered about 8 diff bikinis none fitted at all as I'm about a size 8 with E cup boobs and now a bump too!! I ended up with a brill one from mama bebe designed for big boobs small bum big bump lol! 

Thanks Ukgirl love ur bump too! 

Teamo fab bump!! 

Doggylover I don't blame you on the mat leave but try not to overdo it at the end as apparently we get very tired in 3rd tri... I'm sure the other ladies who are not on first maybe able to help on that front - I may just be being over precautious! Do u get 9 months? 

Thanks melissabump! 

Well I had a lovely day yesterday baby shopping with MiL I got a big bag full of clothes from the tabletop sale for £22 when I added up what should have cost new I have literally saved 100's pounds :) then we went to babies r us which was very disappointing :( so finished off in mamas & papas and I decided to go for scrapbook blue in the nursery! Great as people can buy cheap bits or more expensive for me and I know I'll like it all!! Ooooh and may have found a cot in sale too .... My mum just volunteered to buy for us do I'm a very happy bunny!!!! 

I'm soooo excited now like a kid in a candy shop!!! Eeeek ladies this is really happening and we are nearly half way through!! OMG!!! Can we please all stay in touch after birth?! 

Hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend, we are having Chinese takeaway for dinner hmmmm don't really fancy it but oh was determind - let's see whether my bubs is a Chinese fan! The food I mean oopps lol!!


----------



## Steph82

nimbec, How awesome that you were able to get baby clothes cheap!! I have to say, Babys R Us is a little disappointing here too.... well at least it was last time. 

Have you guys put any thought into crib mattreses? I see that they sell anywhere from $50 to $200. Boy, I dont even know what is expected or needed :wacko:

I have invited myself over to my parents house for dinner lol. My mom is an amazing cook and she makes sure I eat healthy while OH is out of town lol. 

I actually don't mind that it is Sunday already, since we have our gender scan on Thursday and this means we are getting closer :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec that sounds like a great shopping trip!!! I'm sure the baby clothes are like new as well, since they grow out of them so quickly. And getting a bargain is always good!!

In relation to my maternity, I can take up to a whole year, but the last 13 weeks are unpaid. I am only on a temporary contract, covering a teacher who has been on a career break for three years, so this is her last year. I wont know until after the baby is born (may probably) if she is coming back (ie I am out of a job) or if she is giving up for good. So it's quite an awkward time for me to take maternity! If she does come back, school will pay me until my contract ends at the end of August and I believe, and have been told, that the education board will then take over the rest of my payments. So yeah, an awkward situation!! 

But yes, experienced ladies can you give any recommendations/advice on when to start maternity? I will have two weeks off definitely before my due date for school holidays...

Steph, I am baffled by mattresses. I didn't know there were so many choices of what it's made from and I don't know what to choose!!


----------



## ukgirl23

we have been looking at mattresses too because our cot was given to us without one. I'm going for foam not springs and a middle costing one :) x


----------



## TeAmo

nimbec said:


> Momma brown I'm do sorry you are having a terribly hard time - life can be so cruel at times fx all fixed soon!!
> 
> Steph omg I had ordered about 8 diff bikinis none fitted at all as I'm about a size 8 with E cup boobs and now a bump too!! I ended up with a brill one from mama bebe designed for big boobs small bum big bump lol!
> 
> Thanks Ukgirl love ur bump too!
> 
> Teamo fab bump!!
> 
> Doggylover I don't blame you on the mat leave but try not to overdo it at the end as apparently we get very tired in 3rd tri... I'm sure the other ladies who are not on first maybe able to help on that front - I may just be being over precautious! Do u get 9 months?
> 
> Thanks melissabump!
> 
> Well I had a lovely day yesterday baby shopping with MiL I got a big bag full of clothes from the tabletop sale for £22 when I added up what should have cost new I have literally saved 100's pounds :) then we went to babies r us which was very disappointing :( so finished off in mamas & papas and I decided to go for scrapbook blue in the nursery! Great as people can buy cheap bits or more expensive for me and I know I'll like it all!! Ooooh and may have found a cot in sale too .... My mum just volunteered to buy for us do I'm a very happy bunny!!!!
> 
> I'm soooo excited now like a kid in a candy shop!!! Eeeek ladies this is really happening and we are nearly half way through!! OMG!!! Can we please all stay in touch after birth?!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend, we are having Chinese takeaway for dinner hmmmm don't really fancy it but oh was determind - let's see whether my bubs is a Chinese fan! The food I mean oopps lol!!

thanks hun! where is your bump pic? cant find it x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Painting was a success!! Hurray! The dresser got two coats of yellow and hopefully that will be enough, but we have tons of paint left if its not. 

When you ladies talk about a cot, is that the same as what I would call a crib? My parents have offered to buy us our crib, so I just have to pick out the one I like! :happydance:

Tonight DH and I are out for dinner and off to see "Great Big Sea" in concert as our anniversary gift to each other. I'm so looking forward to it, DH and I are both big fans and their concerts are so much fun!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum glad the painting went well! I saw something on Pinterest today you would have liked - a dr Seuss themed bookcase for a nursery, very cute!

Yes when we say cot we mean a crib like this
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...care%20Takeley%20Dropside%20Cot%20-%20Antique

But then if I said crib I would mean something like this...
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...-_-Mothercare%20Swinging%20Crib%20-%20Natural

I would actually love a crib like the one above for our room as well as a Moses basket for downstairs, but it would all be too much expense for just a few months.


----------



## ukgirl23

a cot is like this 

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=...160&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0,i:174

I didn't know how to explain it lol.. Hope you have a brilliant night out tonight! xx


----------



## nimbec

Readytomum hope you have a lovely eve!! 

I'm awaiting any info on mattresses as its my next thing to research! I'm still undecided on the pram set....they are so expensive :(


----------



## kirstabelle

Hey ladies, hoping everyone is having a great weekend! For mattresses we are going for an all natural material one, as that is important to me. Haven't picked a specific one yet. I got a less expensive crib because I knew natural mattresses are pricier than the regular kind. And also because we are going to use a mini cosleeper next to our bed for the first few months, so didn't want to spend much on a crib. But that's just me :) Hoping we can borrow the cosleeper from MIL's friend and just get a natural mattress for that as well to save some more money. 

My MIL does childcare and a lot of her clients have given her baby clothes so I know I will be able to get a sweet haul there once we know the sex of the baby. Only three more days til scan day!! (I don't count today or day of scan, obviously, so that its less days :haha:)


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies, hope ur all ok, cute bump pics! Yay to readymom for painting the dresser! And wow nimbec that's so lucky to find all that stuff so cheap! With Paige I got all new stuff from mothercare etc, I found some stuff she hardly wore and for the price I paid pointless! I was hoping to borrow bits off sil if we have a boy but she went and sold it all :( so will have to look else where! I need to get new mattress, I got hypoallergenic sprung mattress for Paige with removable top to wash from babies r us, was £159 and I got it in a sale for £70 so was lucky, will prob he the same this time but will wait for a sale again lol! 
Doggy lover as for maternity, it completely depends on you, your pregnancy and the kind of work you do! I worked full time 42 hours a week as assistant manager in a shop/cafe so was on my feet constantly, it was my plan to work up to2 weeks before due date but a month before I couldn't do it anymore, but luckily I had holiday to take so used that instead so didn't cut into my maternity leave! But it completely depends on you and I think you have some rights to change your mind if you give certain notice! You can look on government website it will tell you your rights to maternuty leave etc! Just do t over do it :) xxxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Just got back from MIL's for dinner tonight, scored a Moby Wrap she got from a friend, and its black which is the color I would have picked anyway :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

That's great kirstabelle!! I think the moby wraps look the most comfy sort. I won't be getting one just yet, but I definitely like the look of them. And I like them even better if they are free!

Looks like we are getting some good bargains!

Kealz, I'm a teacher so kind of on my feet most of the day, although I can easily stop that if I get tired. I guess I'll speak with my headmaster today about what would happen if I need or want to go a bit earlier than discussed. Thanks :)

The only baby clothes we have gotten have been new...but from tesco :haha: so definitely not breaking the bank. Primark is also going to get a visit in the near future!! I want to buy new so that they will last for next couple of babies (fingers crossed!) but I don't want to buy expensive in case they don't last, if that makes sense?!


----------



## doggylover

Just thought I'd add this...

I'm 45% baked!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Do you ever look at other people's tickers and think "they are so far ahead of me! It's nt fair!" well I remember being about 11% baked, and seeing someone's ticker said 45% and thinking "oh my gosh that is so much! And so far away!" 

Now it's meeeee!!!

Now I'm jealous of people who are 65% and over!!!! I'm never happy!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum- How was the concert? xx

nimbec - you can have either spring mattress or foam mattress, I prefer foam because springs are uncomfortable IMO, But the foam mattress has to not be a very cheap one because you want one with holes and good ventilation in case baby rolls over onto tummy during the night. Doesn't really happen but ya know. You don't have to get a major expensive one, you can get them in Argos just as good but you don't want the very cheap ones either. As for pram set, my favorite so far is the Obaby Zezu, a lot of ladies were saying how you have to buy a Moses bed mattress to cover the buggy straps but I found a quote from the manufacturer who says that you are meant to thread the straps through the pram bed liner so baby can be strapped in, in pram mode too! I think it's fantastic, have a look :) xx 

Kristabelle - so exciting that in 3 days you will now what you are having!! :D Well done on scoring a Moby Wrap!! We will be getting something like that too as I have to do the school run, and it's almost impossible to walk up the pathway let alone get a buggy up there, I only live across the road so quicker to just carry the baby I guess, In Norway we lived next to a massive forest and a lake and I would carry my son around there in his carry thing, he slept better next to my chest too bless him lol, such a mummy's boy! 

Doggylover- we have brought all our clothes from tesco and sainsburies so far, but we love primark too! They have cute kids clothes and for the length of time they are in them the price is very fair. I like those shops because you can buy loads without breaking the bank lol. We have 2 sleep suits, a big fluffy all in one from 9 months , a hair brush and a caterpillar toy so far, plus the free cot.. I am doing so well not to buy anything until we know the gender lol.. 

As for the ticker thing, I do that all the time, I wish I could be further along like others but then I also see the tickers who are behind me and remember how far I've come. I am doing my best to enjoy pregnancy as it's my last now but I find myself wishing it to hurry up so I can meet my little babba too.. crazy really since many times I wish I could go back to when my 6 and 4 year olds were newborns and pregnancy with them.. I should have learned by now that it goes quick lol xx 

As for me: I ate a whole jar of pickled beetroot last night and then dinner, and then a whole bar of galaxy, so much for taking my cravings in moderation!! I paid for it though.. a night with a poorly tummy :( i've also been looking up those gender tests you can do from home online. There is the obvious chinese gender prediction chart, Mine says boy. It was right with my son too, there is a cabbage test where you mix pee with cold cabbage water and also a baking soda test where you pee in some baking soda and if it fizzes it's a boy and no fizzle means girl, I read in a study they did 22 out of 30 got the right result. But I wonder if there is any point to this since it's all a 50/50 chance of being right anyway. There is also a bleach (Drano) test which I think is absolutely stupid... no one should pee into a cup of bleach! 

Also have been looking at photographers for when my little one is born ( I know way ahead of myself) and I saw they do pregnancy pictures but I'm not really into all that, who wants to see me with a huge gut (I know it's my bump but still) it's a belly... it's not really for me either way. But the baby ones are cute, I want one of all 3 of the kiddies together. 

And lastly..... when you cough do you heave?? This is a new thing for me but when I cough I have to fight the urge to gag or heave lol.. I have a fear of throwing up.. stupid me getting pregnant 3 times then hey!! but yeh it's horrible!! 

I'm sorry I'm mega chatty today, my kids are back at school and I'm all alone in the silence of my dirty messed up flat and I'm just typing to avoid doing any housework :( I hate mondays!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all

Readytomum, hope you had a lovely evening out!

Nmbec, wow sounds like you got some great bargains at the sale! Re mattresses, I woudl suggest looking at kiddicare, they do some great quality mattresses at good prices, thats where we got DSs from and i willl be getting this LOs there too. What i would say is get one with a zip off cover on it, it will save some disasters to some extent.

Kirstabelle, thats great about the Moby wrap. We got a lot of use out of our original baby carrier and now we have an Ergo for DS when we need to carry him about. 

Doggylover, re maternity leave, like some of the others said, it really depends on how you are feeling later on in the pregnancy. It was my intention to work to 38 weeks last time but i physically couldnt do it in the end, although i had holiday to use up before hand which made it easier, I would just let your imployer know of your intentions but stress that if you are struggling you may need to leave early, i think they are pretty flexible about things like that but if not you could always get signed off by your doctor anyway. Mine is made harder by a 1hr 15mins train commute plus walking either end and although im only part time now, i am trying to be realistic about it. Am aiming for about 36 weeks. 

UKgirl, lol at eating the whole jar of pickled beetroot! Im really craving dairy milk chocolate at them mo and like you ive been regularly polishing off a big bar in the evenings, not ideal!
We have bought no clothes yet and not intending to until this LO is born, we got so much last time in neutral and some not even worn so until we know what this one is really no point. If you are staying yellow then i would warn against getting too much because as soon as you know you will automaticly dress in the appropiate colours anyway and more than likely you will get bought loads too!
We have order our tandem pushchair, the Obaby zyergi zoom, am wondering now if ive made the right choice as DS is just starting to walk he doesnt want to go in it! Got to have some option for him though. 
Hes so funny at the mo, is like a whirlwind and is all over the place. Such a fantastic age now.
Went to Ikea yesterday to get him some new bedroom furniture as the baby will be having his stuff. What a nightmare, being a Sunday, manic, and pregnant just didnt mix at all. never again!


----------



## TeAmo

ReadytoMum said:


> Painting was a success!! Hurray! The dresser got two coats of yellow and hopefully that will be enough, but we have tons of paint left if its not.
> 
> When you ladies talk about a cot, is that the same as what I would call a crib? My parents have offered to buy us our crib, so I just have to pick out the one I like! :happydance:
> 
> Tonight DH and I are out for dinner and off to see "Great Big Sea" in concert as our anniversary gift to each other. I'm so looking forward to it, DH and I are both big fans and their concerts are so much fun!

I love being a Canadian living in the UK i get both worlds! hehehe.

A crib here is what you would call a cradle. 

A cot here is what you would call a crib.

:)

xx


----------



## kealz194

Afternoon ladies hope your all feeling well! Melissa bump, my lo is 16 months and although she is at the age where she wants to walk everywhere its still good to have the pushchair as a back up, they still nap during the day and going out to town shopping etc, u made the right choice I think getting a tandem! I need to order my second seat for my pushchair soon! 
As for me, went to my sil last night for fireworks, was Lo's first time seeing them an taking notice as she was only baby last year! She loved them was so cute, she kept saying wow, pretty, oooh wow lol bless her!! My mum has taken her today for me and is bringing her back tomorrow so I have some time to myself, just had some pancakes for lunch, gonna watch a film and chill for a few hours then do some house work! Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## ukgirl23

melissasbump - The tandem is a great idea, I had a tandem with mine, my daughter loved to walk so I had reigns for her and when she got tired she could sit in the buggy. When she got bigger we found out her legs are double jointed, so they over extend at the knee slightly and cause pain after too much walking so I brought a buggy board to attach to my son's buggy so when she got tired or her legs began to hurt she could stand on there.

I went to the baby shop this morning while I was on a hunt for bacon  (it's across the road from my house ) I was asking the lady in there about the different types of mattresses and she said that the fiber mattresses are only really for occasional use as they can dent after a while, she called them sleep over mattresses so for grand parents houses or holidays in a travel cot, she said the foam mattresses were good for every day use but the sprung mattresses are best, she said they are as comfy as a mattress can get. So I've changed my mind and will be getting a spring mattress... now I've typed mattress so much it's lost all meaning lol.. 

Kealz so cute your LO enjoyed the fireworks, we done ours on saturday at OH's parent's house, my daughter enjoyed them but my son ended up running inside to hide with the cats lol. We have sparklers to do tonight x


----------



## Steph82

Happy Monday Ladies... The day has just started here, so I had a lot of reading to catch up on lol. 

Thank you for all the information on Mattresses. It just seemed so overwhelming when looking at them in stores! I like the idea of natural and breathable.

I think we have decided to have the nursery set up (with the solid wood furniture) and have a pack and play in the bedroom (for nighttime feedings). 

I'm very jealous of you ladies in the UK, with you maternity leave. I only get 12 weeks (and that includes my sick leave and vacationtime for the year). So I will work until I delivery if possible. I guess its not a big deal, since I have an office job and am not required to be on my feet all day.


----------



## melissasbump

kealz and Ukgirl, thanks for info re tandems, i feel better now about having it, im sure it will be fine, Harrison will only be 20 months.

Ukgirl, my brain is to mush but pretty sure mine is a sprung one, actually im sure it is. Its great.

Steph, yeah thats one good thing about the uk, maternity leave! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

eww steph that sucks that you have to work so much, come live over here  

Well I have finished my housework and now I'm having to draft out a long email to my solicitor for Connie and Lucas to see their dad. :/ He was so insistant in court about having a contact center set up, and guess who has to set it up.... me... so off I goes ... in september... to the contact center, it's a lovely place, a big play room, kitchen, little private contact rooms etc etc but still very friendly and safe. Me and my OH decided the center was good enough for the LOs and agreed to have supervised contact for them with their dad there.... guess what... he wont confirm his dates now!! He agreed in court to come for the 27th -3rd and then he told my DD that he was coming either before, on or after xmas... muggings here has already sorted out the center!!! So off I goes to my solicitor who has written to his not once but 3 times asking for confirmation of his dates (he lives in Norway) and still no reply. So now CAFCASS are saying to arrange the contact for the dates given in court anyway in the hopes that he will come on those days. He's such a head fucker!! So now I'm putting together a weeks contact schedule that has to show I'm willing to give him enough contact without putting my LOs through too much stress of being passed from pillar to post. Last time he was here I gave him far too much and they suffered so I'm keeping it short this time. Fuck him. 

Oh dear sorry for the rant but just had to clear that one out lol..


----------



## doggylover

Steph whoa I didn't realise that maternity in the states was so poor! Suddenly feeling very lucky! Then again, it depends on your job here too, because my sister is a lawyer and realistically knows if she ever gets round to having babies that maximum she will be able to take off without her work going down the pan is a measley 6 weeks. My mum is very happy with this, as it means she would get her baby from very early lol!!!

Thanks for all the info on mattresses, and UKgirl thanks for relaying the info from the baby shop. Sprung mattress it is!

Also thanks for the help re: maternity leave. Will make it very clear to my boss that I intend to work to 38 weeks BUT may not happen. he's great though, he was so, so kind to me when I mc in January, and even though everyone else in school hates him, I very much like him as I won't forget how lovely he was to me when I needed it most. Let's hope that extends to this maternity leave, and him giving me a permanent job :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Morning Ladies!!! Hope everyone is having a great Monday!!!

Steph.... I feel your pain with maternity leave. I'm only getting six weeks & will most likely end up bringing the baby to work with me before that since I work in a very small office & there is nobody to do my job while I'm out....


----------



## doggylover

Omg Maybesoon that's insanity!

Ukgirl your ex sounds like a total idiot. Well, since I know a little of your history with him I know he's far worse than that. And mucking the kids around is not fair on them, or you. He's sounds like a pretty terrible guy.

So meeting with my boss was actually not a big one, just a quick "you need to get these forms. And when do you want to go off?" I told him just two weeks before and he seemed surprised, but then again he also asked me if I'd be back in September. Since I get at least 9 months paid maternity.....erm, no. I won't be. He is not in touch with reality at times that man!! :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Ukgirl, that definatly sounds like grief with your ex! What a nightmare! Hope it all works out and he does what hes meant to at least..

Doggylover, lol i always big up these work meetings and then they turn out to be not very big a deal. 
Do you get 9 months full pay? If so thats really good. I get 3 months full pay then 9 months statatory but im hoping to take the full year off if we can afford it, We have got some money put aside so hopefully that will work out ok.


----------



## maybesoon

Wow ukgirl.... Sorry you are having issues with the ex.... Don't you just love the unreliable jerks that make things so much harder for the kiddos.... ugh...

So my bff's husband set me up on a blind date this weekend without my knowledge. They invited me to dinner on Saturday night (which is nothing unusual since I eat with my bff & her parents all the time & have since we were in school) so I didn't think much about it when he said that one of the guys he does business with was going to be going too. Well come to find out yesterday, the bff's hubby starts asking me what I thought of the guy. I replied that he seemed nice enough. Well come to find out, it was a blind date & the guy wants to date me. UMMMMM FURIOUS doesn't even come close to how I feel right now. My bff says she didn't know anything about it. What part of pregnant & married do people not understand. I know my oh hasn't been very nice... OK he's been a complete selfish ASSHOLE/FUCKTARD. But he's still my husband & the father of my unborn child & honestly the mere thought of another man touching me right now makes me want to vomit all over the place (TMI SORRY)!!!

Not that the guy wasn't completely sweet, owns his own business & seems to have his crap together.... Nothing like my oh....

Then to top it off Friday evening the oh starts texting me.... YES DURING THE WEEKEND!!! So Friday night he tells me that he loves me but that he will probably never be able to change & he doesn't want to disappointment me anymore so he doesn't know where that leaves us. I replied telling him that there are certain things that are a must. He has got to make sure I KNOW/FEEL loved, wanted & needed and he hasn't done that at all since we found out I was pregnant. He couldn't even respond to that. Saturday he's texting me saying he loves me & we need to get everything figured out so we can get me home, get the house ready & the kiddos prepared for the baby..... Ummmm just last night he wasn't going to change, now he's ready to get it all figured out & get me home.... WTF?!?!?! Yesterday it was I want you home then he text me saying he was trying to email me a video of his 4yr old son doing flips off the top bunk of his bunk bed..... UMMMM ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME???? He's going to break his freaking neck & you are videoing this???? Yeah, I am totally not impressed with that & over my dead body do I want my baby growing up in a house where that behavior is allowed. All I need is my baby watching his/her brother & sister doing that crap & end up with a broke neck. That just proved that he's still not being a parent. 

Am I over reacting about the 4yr old doing flips off his bunk bed???


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon you are NOT over reacting over the 4 year old flippingoff his bed!! My kids share a room and have bunk beds and my 4 year old is not even allowed on the top bunk unless I'm in the room then he has to sit down away from the edge.. OMFG how irresponsible is your husband??? His son is going to get hurt!! I personally think your friends BFF meant well but really??? WTF??? you are pregnant and married like you said.. What kind of guy would want to date a married pregnant women too? No offence to you lol I mean in general. I hope your BFF has ripped her husband a new one today! oh dear!! Fucking exes hey!! Do not go back to your ex he's so unstable he has a neon warning sign flashing above his head! xxx Hope you are okay despite all that shit xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ukgirl.... UGH! I'm actually doing really well. After I had that complete & total meltdown last Monday things have just been much better. I think maybe my hormones have calmed just a bit!!!

Yeah, my bff text me a just a bit ago stating that her poor hubby was walking around with his tail between his legs last night!!! And I agree it was nice in a way, but seriously... Then I found out from the bff when she text me that he hadn't even told the guy that I'm pregnant, only that I am currently separated from my oh... ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!! Wow, men just don't think sometimes!!!

As for the oh.... He has some serious issues to work on. Since I moved into my own place 2 weekends ago I think that has helped me a ton. I'm actually enjoying being alone & having "me" time. After the meltdown, it really cleared my head & I finally realized that we will be just fine. I have enough love for my baby for both mommy & daddy & we will never have to do it alone because I have amazing friends & family. So it changed my thinking ALOT! And to be honest when he text me saying he was sending me that video my second thought was "Thank you Lord that I am not in that house. We would be in a HUGE fight right now because I would have lost it over that crap"..... I just don't understand how he can think that is funny or cute. I mean the kid has a trampolene. If he wants to be doing flips send his butt outside, the furniture is not a gym. I have heard he posted it on facebook. I wish I could see the comments he got from it. I'm pretty sure his sister will not like it when she sees it.....

I then had a dream last night my baby was visiting the oh & I got a call from the hospital that my baby had broken their neck.... Scared the living crap out of me....


----------



## ukgirl23

I wouldnt leave a baby alone with that guy, He's such an idiot. I'm glad you have your own place, I remember when I separated from my husband I was sad at first but then I started to relax and it was brill!! Of course when he tells you he loves you its going to melt your heart, all you want is for him to be a good dad and a good husband but dont let him lure you back like I said to you before, make him show you he is changing, dont trust what he says, one minute he blows hot the next he blows cold, it's not good enough. You and baby deserve better and you can most definetly do it alone if you need to!! xxx


----------



## maybesoon

That's what's the most funny to me now... It's like a game with me now to time him from a good text to a shitty text to see just how long it will take for him to flip personalities!!!! I know it's totally horrid of me, but I've learned to find the humor in it so I'm not stressed anymore, I just laugh....


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> .
> Do you get 9 months full pay? If so thats really good. I get 3 months full pay then 9 months statatory but im hoping to take the full year off if we can afford it, We have got some money put aside so hopefully that will work out ok.

No you get a better deal than me. I get 6 weeks at 90% then 33 weeks at SMP and then the last 13 weeks are for free. I can't believe you get 3 months on full pay! I'm lucky that I can take so long off, but teaching in the early years is not best paid, and the maternity is really bare minimum. But luckily I've been saving for...ever for this baby, so we'll be ok :)


----------



## maybesoon

oh WOW! So my SIL saw the facebook video the oh posted of his 4yr old son doing flips off the bunk bed. Apparently (ok, I haven't seen it yet) the oh had put the mattress from the bottom bunk on the floor and created a "gym". I guess going outside to jump on the trampoline in 72 degree beautiful weather is out of the question these days.... Anyway, the SIL is completely PISSED!!! She will be showing it to my MIL later this evening. Hmmm wish I could be a fly on that wall.....


----------



## ReadytoMum

I took a new bump shot tonight and put it next to my old one for comparison. The first one is 13 weeks, the second one is a day shy of 16 weeks. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







BumpProgression.jpg
File size: 149.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ukgirl23

awww readytomum your bump is super cute! I have to admit I think we may have the best bumps here! 

Maybesoon I thought you said he had sent you the video? Maybe I read that wrong :/ 

I'm actually ready too early for the school run this morning! and I got out of bed on time lol... I have woken up in a parallel universe! 
This morning it's really icy and cold outside so I'm going to have to be very careful on the school run :( Why couldn't I have conceived in February like I planned to! lol at least around the school roads there should be grit down :) 

Have a nice day ladies! xx


----------



## nimbec

Readytomum lovely bump pics and there is a definate difference!!

UKgirl its really icy here too and we live in the countryside down lots of lanes - i don't have the school run to do just yet tho and i'm lucky that the primary school is literally just down the road - walking distance so we can slip slide all the way there!! I did slide a bit thismorning taking the dogs out. We are looking after MiL's Yorkie and of course my lil chuihuaua (wrapped up in his coat :haha:) but the yorkie is driving me CRAZY he is 7 now and is shitting and pissing all over the house which is gross plus we have only just got my baby (chi) toilet training so its not good for him at all grrrrrrrrr roll on tonight when she is home!! 

maybesoon well at least other people are seeing him for who/what he is truly like!!! what an idiot there is only one way that will end .....A&E!!

I'm extreemly jelous of all you girls getting maternity pay i get NONE! I have been self employed and payed taxes ect but because i've been off ill since march (dodgy heart all sorted now!) I don't meet the requirements to have it payed :wacko: Poor OH is going to have to look after me!! Oh well I am earning my keep as i'm helping him in the office (he works from home) and I also go to important meetings from him. So although i'm not officially paid i just cheekily say can i borrow your card plsssssssssssssssss :shrug:

Hope everyone has a good day! 

I'm at a bit of a loss today which unfortunately means i'm going to have to tackle the house work YUK! I've got lots of twinging pains today and when i stand up i feel like my insides are going to fall out ....hope everythings ok!!


----------



## lily28

maybesoon: sorry your husband is such a pain. On the other hand I like the way your friends care for you, fixing you up with a blind date is so sweet. I know it is extremely early for you to meet guys, but hey it is a nice boost of confidence and shows that your friends care. The guy sounds nice too. 

Candy so sorry about the ex, this is such nonsense, some men are just trouble...

ReadytoMum oooh what a beautiful bump! I love your tops! Are they maternity or regular ones?

I have a huge problem with my shirts (most are button down) as they are gaping at the boob area. I can't be in t shirts all the time :(
I need to go shopping. Thank god my trousers fit with a small elastic band in the button.

Anyone else feels very dizzy/ low blood pressure? It sucks, I have it most of the day... And lower belly cramps again... Last night I was in pain. 

Nimbec : I feel like that too, all weird inside. maybe it is normal? IDK ... The baby was moving like crazy all weekend but it is sleepy and quiet since yesterday. 

Next week I'm having my second round of blood & urine tests. Is it standard to check up for toxo every 2 months? I think it is a little crazy, I don't have cats and I don't eat raw meat or anything... 

Anyways I wish you all a lovely day!


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily28 said:


> ReadytoMum oooh what a beautiful bump! I love your tops! Are they maternity or regular ones?
> 
> I have a huge problem with my shirts (most are button down) as they are gaping at the boob area. I can't be in t shirts all the time :(
> I need to go shopping. Thank god my trousers fit with a small elastic band in the button.

Thanks Lily!! The black shirt was just a regular long lengthed blouse, which no longer fits around the bump. :haha: The blue sweater is a maternity top. I got it on sale at Motherhood Maternity. It's suuuuuuper comfy and shows off bump nicey! I finally broke down last weekend and went shopping for some maternity tops, and new regular tops that were a bit roomier. I teach a university course, so I needed to go and get some nice tops that fit properly that I could teach in. 

You're still wearing your regular pants?! Wow! I wish I could still wear my jeans... oh how I miss them. :haha: I've been wearing mat pants for the last few weeks, and although I miss my regular pants, they are so much more comfortable! Enjoy your pants while you can!! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Lovely big bump readytomum! Mines still a bit up and down, but I'll have to post a pic soon!

Nimbec I'm in the same boat as you financially, although we do get £400 a year tax credit to help top up DH's wages... :dohh: better than nothing I guess!

Lily I've never been tested for toxo at all!

As for me... I'VE GOT MY SCAN IN 3 HOURS!!!! :wohoo: 

hoping to have some pics to post at long last!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :)

Going in for my weekly scan to check cervical length today - has been stable so far so hoping it continues. Dr tried forever to check gender last week but baby was feet down sitting on its heels so couldn't tell - hoping we will be able to get a good look this time! I think baby may have turned around bc it seems I'm feeling the jabs a little higher up than before so fx'd. 

Also started on p17 shots last week and will be getting them weekly until 36 weeks. My hip is still sore from it so not looking forward to it but hey ho I'll do what I must to hopefully avoid another preemie! The crazy dreams have really escalated too since getting the shot last week too. 

Everyone be careful now that it's starting to get icy - I don't want to read about any of you ladies taking a nasty spill!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow Ladies it seems this is the season for crazy people! 

Readytomum cute bump pic! 

Maybesoon men are just plain idiots! They seem to make all the wrong choices first before they even try to make a Right choice. Gez...

Lily i am having stomach tightening to. I woke up DH last night crying and worrying. He just rubbed my belly and told me I am under to much stress and today just take it easy. I really hope that it is more like a growing uterus thing rather than the baby being stressed out. 


ooSweetpea I hope that everything continues to progress well for you! And good luck with seeing the gender...our lo was just so stubborn and would not let us see anything until she finally kicked and we could see she wasn't a boy! 

Dan-o Woo hoo can't wait to see what you are having!! 

Afm, Well we got a lawyer and he seems to think this is a plot for my Ex to try and take custody away from me permanently. He allows them to call me every night but he sits right there beside them telling them what to say to me. :-( I am really upset he is using my son like a puppet to do this to our family.


----------



## Mommabrown

Here is a new bump pic it isn't the prettiest bump in the world!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121104_082512.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Steph82

Good Morning Ladies!

Dan'O SweetPea, so excited to hear what you are having :happydance:

My scan is Thursday so i'm right behind you! For those of you in the November scan post....boy oh boy, there are tons of boys lol. Funny, since we are still dominated by girls here :haha:

Mommabrown and Maybesoon, MEN SUCK:growlmad:. Sorry your dealing with all of these games. Maybe, I think your DH may really just not see the danger is what he is doing :dohh: Men can be very blind to the dangers of certain situations. 

Lily, I havnt had any toxo testing either. Not sure what that is about. The only testing I had (about 6 weeks apart) was the intregrated testing for the NT scan. 

Nimbec, don't feel bad... I have to take short term disability as my maternity leave (which is 12 weeks max). During that time I only get very little pay (I believe $300/week). Its better then nothing, so I'll take it!!! With being out of work for that time, and only receiving a portion of my pay, we calculated the cost into our baby budget. Hopefully that will cover anything that comes up. 
So much to plan and account for when you have a :baby:... crazy how people can afford it lol... and so totally worth it :thumbup: ... I hope :haha:

ReadyMum, awesome bump!!!

UKgirl, careful on the ice!! We just got our first cold front here... which means 60 degrees at night ahahahaha and up to 78 degrees during the day. 
I actually hoped to get pregnant in June/July, so I could be pregnant in the winter here. Sommers are just brutally hot and I could not imagine dealing with that at 8-9 months. I'm sure I would have planned different, if I was living in aa colder area :wacko:


----------



## maybesoon

Morning Ladies!!! Good Luck to those getting scans today! Can't wait to see some pics & see who's Team Pink & who's Team Blue!!!!

AFM.... Not much has changed. I'm still constantly starving, stretching pains all day & all night. When I stand up I swear it feels like I have a bowling ball hanging from my uterus pulling it to the ground..... 

Wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha from what I understand he posted the video on his fb. Now mind you he is a supervisor for the day shift of the 911 call center for the police department in the city he lives in. One of his co-workers posted a comment under the video stating "all I can say is I'm glad you know the number to call for an emergency"..... For some reason I figure he probably got an ear full from the women he works with!!!! I hope so anyway! I know his sister was furious!


----------



## LittleSpy

Whew! I had a lot to catch up on!

Steph82 -- We're totally lost on names. We thought we had agreed on one but it's not sitting quite right with either of us now so it's back to the drawing board. Did your Old Navy mat clothes seem huge to you? The clothes I got from them a couple of years ago in my regular size were all HUGE and I had to exchange them for a size smaller. :shrug: Wondered if they had made an adjustment on that. I bought a really middle of the road mattress for dd. I think it was around $60-70 at Walmart. Our crib came with one but I didn't care for it. It didn't have enough springs, IMO, and just felt cheap and too springy (which is ironic since I didn't think it had enough springs :haha:) so I returned it and got the other. It's been fine. Still in very good shape after being used over a year. I'm with you working up until labor starts. :dohh: I pansied out at 39 weeks last time (it got REALLY uncomfortable for me) but I'm sticking to it this time because I'm going to have a week of leave with no pay as it is, even if I work all the way up until the day I deliver. Bah!

Kealz -- lol at Peppa! I kind of like it. Pippa, too. :haha:

kirstabelle -- When I was pregnant with Maisie, the first dream I had was of a little girl named Anneliese. I promise I won't tell you how my husband completely ruined that name for me when I woke up and told him. :haha: Have you looked into just sidecarring the crib to your bed instead of buying/borrowing a cosleeper? I believe that's what we're going to do this time. I REALLY like the idea of it. Cosleeping without cosleeping. I was terrified to bedshare with dd until she was 5-6 months. https://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/ Of course everyone is different, just didn't know if you had heard of this as I definitely hadn't considered it before it was too late with dd. Awesome on the Moby! I'm dying for an Ergo!

doggylover -- Don't worry, I'll be massively overdue with you, I'm completely sure! :winkwink: Congrats on your 45%!

ReadytoMum -- Dr Seuss is a great choice! Have you gotten the book _Oh, Baby, the Places You'll Go_? It's to be read to baby in-utero. It'll make you cry. :haha: Haha, oh, I see you indeed have that book. Funny!

ukgirl -- Maisie's nursery is elephants. I'm itching to change it for this baby but it doesn't make sense financially so elephants it will be again! lol at eating the whole jar of beets! Yuck! :haha: No heaving when I cough here, just any time I brush my teeth in the morning (only in the morning :shrug:).

bjs -- Congrats on :blue:!! Love the thumb sucking!

mommabrown -- Sorry you're having a difficult time with your ex and children! That's so awful. :nope: Really hope everything gets sorted out soon. :hugs: Cute bump!

TeAmo -- Love the bump!

nimbec -- great job at the sale this weekend! I feel you on the no paid maternity leave as that's the US policy on the matter no matter how much you have worked or how much you'ved paid taxes! :dohh: And yes, I realize those of you overseas pay far more in taxes than we do, but most of you in Canada really don't so it just kind of boggles the mind. :wacko:

maybesoon -- Wow. Just wow about the blind date. :wacko: WTF was he thinking?!

lily28 -- I feel dizzy if I stand up too quickly and cause my blood pressure to drop but that's it, really. Not sure about the blood tests. I just had one at my initial appointment around 8 weeks and not again until my glucose test (and I'm assuming blood glucose is all they're testing with that one). I have to give a urine sample at every single OB appointment, though.

dan-o -- It's almost time! I'm excited to hear your news!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum your bump looks amazing!! I'm very jealous of it!! And you can see a big difference from 13 weeks to now. 

Nimbec that is awful about no maternity pay :( do you think you'll be able to get back to teaching early on though? You could put baby in a sling with you in the middle of the arena :haha: do you teach from home or do you go to your clients? 

Lily I had cramps yesterday too :hugs: i hate the pain, but i hate the worry of what it is more. Hope you are feeling better.

Sweetpea: hi! Haven't seen you in a while, so nice to have you back! Sorry to hear about the shots in your hip (yuk!) Can I ask what P17 shots are for? Fingers crossed for gender soon!!!

Mommabrown :hugs: times a million. I don't know what to say in this situation, but just know that I am rooting for you and oh to get your LOs back as soon as possible, and away from your ex. I'm sure your heart is breaking without them. But gorgeous bump!!!

Dan-o get back here and tell us what your gender is!!! I can't wait to find out!

Littlespy, I really like the name Pippa too! Although dh vetoed it in case people think we are calling baby that after Pippa Middleton....

Afm...nothing new at all today!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, the OldNavy clothes actually fot really well! Seems crazy! I ordered the jeans in my "fat size" and the black pants (for work) in my regular size. Both fit :dohh: 
I was sure that I would have to return one of the other, but figured I would try and see which works better... Guess they both work lol


----------



## ukgirl23

wow I am sorry if I miss people out I'm going to struggle to catch up this thread has been busy today with lots going on!! 

Dan-o - How did your scan go?

Littlespy- I heave if I brush too far back lol.. But yea coughing, and hiccuping makes me almost puke :( The beetroot was gorgeous but made me reallllly windy!! lol 

Readytomum - Gorgeous bump!!! It's bigger than mine which I didn't think could be possible!! :D xx

Mammabrown - I'm sorry you are having to go through this! It sounds like what your solicitor said. You're allowed to talk to your child without him telling them what to say, that's really controlling and unfair. I hope the solicitor can get the children back to you ASAP! 

I'm sorry If I missed anyone out. I'll go back and read the last page and double check xx

AFM- I have court to apply to the higher courts for them to grant access to the paperwork from child protective services in norway so they can review our case properly as there is 3 years of abused and neglect bookmarked in those papers which were closed 4 years ago, hopefully they will show what a great mum I am and how pathetically terrible my ex husband was and he will be have his contact under supervision for a good few years and not granted access to take them to norway for any holidays without me or my permission. It's amazing how much strength you muster up when you are fighting for your babies. 

I did not slip this morning yay!! x


----------



## ukgirl23

ok so there is more... lol 

nimbec - I hope those doggies behave themselves for you for the rest of the day. Its good living close to school. We live across the road and up a bit from ours so not too far too :) 

sweetpea I hope the scan went well xx 

steph - how many degrees is that in celsius?? LOL we lived in Norway for 3 years where the winters would go down to minus 15 and you could feel the cold through your shoes if you didn't buy a good brand lol.. ski clothes and ski jackets saved my life. I'm ok with the cold here because it is a wet kind of cold.. it's the dry cold that freezes me. We used to have snow upto our hips in january it was crazy.. actually if you go on my facebook and look at my photo folder titled norway there are some photos there :) It was -3 this morning... very cold for Bournemouth :( lol I agree with you about the heat though ... I couldn't cope being highly pregnant in the summer  xx 

maybesoon - I feel like that when I stand up sometimes too I have to get up slowly these days like a granny haha! 


there I think I covered everyone!!! :D


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl... Best of luck with the court thing.. Keep us updated as you can. lol I have caught myself holding the bottom part of my belly when I get up these days (even though I'm not really showing too much).... It cracked me up the other day & I started laughing at myself for doing it.

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## kirstabelle

You guys all have such nice bumps! My bump is tiny!! I am going to go and take a picture of it because after seeing everyone else's bumps I am wondering how I have a cantaloupe stuffed with a sweet potato in there!!

Little Spy I think the sidecar crib is a great idea, but our bedroom is so, so tiny there is no way we can fit a full size crib in there. There is only just enough space for the mini cosleeper and to still be able to open our dresser drawers on the other side of the bed! Really, really small! My OH and I are already going to have to switch sides of the bed because it is such a tight squeeze! That will actually be really weird!

Going to take that picture now!


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> ok so there is more... lol
> 
> nimbec - I hope those doggies behave themselves for you for the rest of the day. Its good living close to school. We live across the road and up a bit from ours so not too far too :)
> 
> sweetpea I hope the scan went well xx
> 
> steph - how many degrees is that in celsius?? LOL we lived in Norway for 3 years where the winters would go down to minus 15 and you could feel the cold through your shoes if you didn't buy a good brand lol.. ski clothes and ski jackets saved my life. I'm ok with the cold here because it is a wet kind of cold.. it's the dry cold that freezes me. We used to have snow upto our hips in january it was crazy.. actually if you go on my facebook and look at my photo folder titled norway there are some photos there :) It was -3 this morning... very cold for Bournemouth :( lol I agree with you about the heat though ... I couldn't cope being highly pregnant in the summer  xx
> 
> maybesoon - I feel like that when I stand up sometimes too I have to get up slowly these days like a granny haha!
> 
> 
> there I think I covered everyone!!! :D


LOL its about 16 (60 fahrenheit) degrees celsius to 26 celsius (78 fahrenheit)


----------



## kirstabelle

Hopefully I am attaching the picture...

ETA: And that is a regular old Gap t-shirt in size X-Small... so I can still wear pretty much any of my old clothes... I just look fat in them! Ironically my hubby thinks I look "really" pregnant, but that gives you an idea of how much bigger I actually am compared to my normal size... but still a tiny bump. And I will be 19 weeks on Thursday!!! How is it fitting in here?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00033-20121106-1226.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle!_ Cute bumpppp!!

steph.. I'm jealous :(


----------



## maybesoon

kristabelle... Don't feel bad I'm still wearing my regular clothes. In fact on Saturday I was still wearing my size little girl 14 jeans & a small t-shirt. My bff freaked that I was still able to wear little girl size clothes....


----------



## Bjs2005

Kirstabelle - cute bump!

I feel the same way! My bump is not very big, but is definitely more noticable than before. I also keep wondering where it is hiding. ??? I am not an x-small, I am a medium so I might have a little more room to hide it than you, but still? I still fit into my regular jeans, although my work pants are getting tighter (not stretchy like jeans). All of my shirts fit me just fine still. I will have to take a pic tomorrow to post.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Littlespy, I really like the name Pippa too! Although dh vetoed it in case people think we are calling baby that after Pippa Middleton....

Haha, my hubby vetoed it immediately for the same reason. I had no idea (because I'm really great at keeping up with any current events/news :blush:)!


----------



## LittleSpy

Okay I've gotten myself into a bit of a pickle.

I'm currently in a high-stress job. Some things happened a few weeks ago here with my old agency vs. my new agency. I'm not sure I shared it here, but my old boss caused some animosity with my new boss and put me in a very uncomfortable place. Boiled down, what happened was I used to work for my current boss at a different agency. She got a promotion to come here and a few months later had an opening and wanted me. I had just been denied a promotion (her old job) where I worked so I was thoroughly frustrated at the old agency so I came here (for a nice raise). Then the person my old agency hired over promoting me only stayed for 5 months. So my old director comes marcing INTO OUR OFFICE here, told my supervisor she was "stealing me back" and came to me to ask me to apply for the job. Well, they scheduled the interview and then neglected to tell me about it (they scheduled it for a day I had an OB appt anyway so I couldn't have gone). So... when I didn't show up for the interview, THEY CALLED MY SUPERVISOR to tell her I had an interview with them and didn't show up and to ask where I was. :growlmad: :dohh::growlmad: I was FURIOUS. But I went to a rescheduled interview the next day because it was a promotion opportunity. Well, after all that, they made someone else an offer. I don't know if they were using me to jab at my current supervisor or if they just wanted me in the applicant pool so they could fall back on me if needed or what but I'm hurt and I'm pissed off. This job is usually high-stress but now it's a bit hostile as well because my supervisor is quite mad that I applied for the other job (anyone would have - a huge promotion!).

So now I've applied for another job somewhere else and just got called for an interview. I'm really interested in the job but I don't know how to handle being pregnant (and I'm worried I'm noticeably so). The people I interviewed with at my old agency a few weeks ago already knew I was pregnant so that was easy. This time, they have no idea. The problem I have is that I don't want to conceal it and then have them feel like I betrayed them. But I don't want to spill the beans and be discriminated against (because they could easily find a way to make a legal decision against me). But then I feel like if they were going to do that anyway, they're going to be upset that I concealed it and I'll be starting off on the wrong foot should I get a job offer. I KNOW the general advice is _do not_ tell them about the pregnancy. It just makes me feel like a liar. I don't know why I do this to myself. :haha: But I'd be making more money (at least a 15% raise) and I'd be SO much closer to home! I could go home for lunch! I'd get home earlier in the evenings. Those things would amount to an extra 5 hours a week with my kids and that's priceless. :winkwink:

I guess I should just go to the interview and see how it goes before I get myself all bent out of shape about this. :haha: They may hate me. I may hate them.


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Kristabelle your so tiny and beautiful! MY SIL weighed 89lbs when she found out she was preggers. Was very small till about 8 months then bam it looked like a beach ball stuck in her shirt! 

Little spy what a crock i would be looking else where for employment too while still working for them. I think Pippa is very cute!

Thanks ladies for the support. It is extremely hard on me and i hate being home alone during the day time...it seems i cannot stay occupied enough to keep my mind off my kids and this whole shitty unbelievable situation.


----------



## ukgirl23

wow littlespy what a horrible person your old boss is, it sounds like he just wanted to show your new boss that he could still take you back if he wanted to. I would apply for the new job and make it clear from the get go that you are pregnant so if you do get it (fingers crossed) then there are no crossed wires from the start. Hopefully they will be nice and you can get those extra 5 hours a week which are worth gold! xx 

my ex was on cam to the children an hour ago, he had a t shirt on that said Lonely? back stage passes guaranteed.. it made me a little sick in my mouth *sick* 

lol!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, I def think you should go! Can't hurt to listen to what they have to say! I would also not conceal that you are pregnant, but maybe not talk about it until maybe after they make you an offer?! That way they can't legally take the job offer back, but you are also being upfront before you accept the job?

I can;t believe your old boss but I remember you telling us the situation when she first approached you and I remember you saying, that you wonder if she just wanted you as back-up applicant (in case they didn't find anyone better). Ugh, very frustrating!


----------



## doggylover

Little spy I remember you telling us about the job situation previously, but that is so shady of your old company. I would go for the new interview and not say outright, but not conceal it either. You still have your current job to stay with. I would love a job closer to home too - I work an hour away :(

Kirstabelle, your bump looks great! It will get bigger in its own time, you LO is obviously hiding in any spare little nooks and crannies you have!

Can't wait to hear dan-o's gender news!


----------



## TeAmo

aww krista you're so petite. I would look like a whale next to you! hahaha. Defo a bump there though! 

I just caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and I was stunned. I know my bump is really quite out there but i look huge tonight. I said to OH what the hell am I going to look like come 2013... he said "a biiiiiig bitch!" cracked me up! xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks ladies! I sent the pic to one of my BF's and she has decided its a boy bump, hahaha! So now that's me, my oh, my mum, my dad, one of my bf's and one of my brothers who all think its a boy. There are a few people at work who think its a girl, and my in-laws think it is "ridiculous" that we think the baby looks like a boy in the 12 week scan pictures. They just want it to be a girl because they had all boys. One more day to wait :happydance:

Little Spy, you should def go to the interview and see what the lay of land is. I would dress to not conceal the bump but not actually bring it up in the first interview. 

I am officially over maternity and nursing bras. I have now tried ones from target, gap (the bravado ones) and a bunch from Motherhood. None of them fit properly and I really think they are poorly made, uncomfortable and I cannot imagine wearing them once my bbs are huge and extra sensitive. I am just going to go buy some front close ones from Victoria's Secret. I wish they would make a real nursing bra, but imo they just make the best, comfiest bras and they fit my shape well. I have a small back and shoulders but need a bigger cup size, so it is always hard to get well fitting bras and being pg is just exacerbating it because my bbs are swelling but my back and shoulders are still staying the same size. Going to go sort it out on my day off on Friday, cannot wait to get a comfy bra again! Also going to go try on some sweaters at Motherhood, maybe if I get the right cut I can look pregnant instead of just chubby even with my wee bump :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

kristabelle I feel your pain in the bra department. I'm a really small build & my boobs are growing but nothing else. I tried on bras for 3 hours the other day & I couldn't stand not a single one..... I'm not sure what I'm going to do because the ones I have are getting too small but I can't find anything that feels right. I never thought I would have bra frustrations in my life!!!


----------



## doggylover

I don't know if you guys have h and m, but I got two great maternity and nursing bras from there. They are super super comfy. I've now grown out of them so need more new ones, but really comfy. Only downside is they aren't padded, which I am paranoid about!


----------



## Mommabrown

I actually have no way of buying a maternity bra until i get to my In laws for Thanksgiving sooo i actually bought the Genie Bra and i love it. It supports my ladies and they don't hang out...DH hates them because they smash my big ol D's up against my chest but man they don't ache or hurt. 

I'm sitting here in suspense to see what these gals are having today!


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggylover I didn't even know H&M sold nursing bras! I wonder if it is only certain stores? I am going to look there too, there is one at the mall. I have gotten their bras before too and liked them. Their small back sizes are actually small, which is not always the case (as I am finding after trying on a bajillion mat and nursing bras!!). Oh Maybesoon, welcome to my world and get ready because unfortunately it is no fun! Bra manufacturers always seem to think that you can't possibly be bigger than a C cup and have a 30-32 back, which is not true!! Especially in the first few months of pregnancy! Drives me nuts. I am hoping that when I go to VS I will measure 34 now so that I can pick out of more bras. But I can't tell since for the last few months I have been hooking my old bras (32D) on the last hooks to compensate for the size in the front (and to be able to breathe adequate amounts of oxygen :haha:) so have no idea what my back measurement is now. Might get the 34's anyway because nothing's getting smaller anytime soon!


----------



## maybesoon

kirstabelle I'm doing the same thing as you with hooking them on the last hook to compensate for the size of my boobs. I am also having a hard time finding a cup size big enough in my size. ugh


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, I would check on H&M online first to make sure they have maternity clothes. Both of the ones close to me (each 45min away :dohh:) did not have it and I wasted a drive! I believe it will say on the store locator on their website.


----------



## lily28

Dan-o can't wait for your news!

Kristabelle, same here, my bedroom is super tiny and no room for a big co sleeper. I will opt for a cradle to have beside me for as long as we can at first, then the baby will either sleep with us in the same bed or in his/her own room.
You bump is tiny but super cute! I popped last week, it is still small but it is definitely a bump hehee!

My boobs went from cup A to C,and soon D in a very short time. Now I wear a mix of sports bra that can accommodate many different sizes, a H&M maternity bra and 2 that my mom gave me from M&S (minimizers, d cup but fit me fine!)... They are bigger than the bump, and I notice the male attention daily lol...

Little Spy I remember the whole story with your old boss and how they let you down to have a less experienced person in the position they offered you. Really awful... I say go to that interview, if they notice you are pregnant let them decide. I wouldn't bring it up because it is none of their business yet. I would mention it on the 2nd interview though, it is standard I think. Good luck with everything!

I think my doc is a little too eager with all the blood tests. I had my 1st set of tests on 8w that were quite expensive I might add, privately done as my insurance doesn't cover pregnancy. Now he wants me to do some of them again every 2 months, as I said the full blood count, hematocrit, toxoplasmosis, CMV, and full urine analysis. I'm ok with the hematocrite and urine tests, but the rest I think are just fillers... Anyways I have to do them next week... My blood sugar is normal/low so I 'm not scheduled for the diabetes tests.


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, the people they've hired over me are actually way more experienced than I am. The part that bothers me, though, is that she KNOWS how much experience I have so why i she wasting my time asking me to apply and interviewing me if what she wants is experience!? I've applied for 3 jobs there at that level and every time she hires someone with more experience in the profession than I have being alive. :wacko: If that's what she wants, there is no way I can compete. But that's fine. She can shoot herself in the foot all she wants. Her last person stayed there 5 months and left because she couldn't tolerate her as a boss.

And, can you believe someone in her department had the audacity to call me at work this afternoon to ask me a question about a law?!?! I'm just blown away by them. I won't be returning the call. I like the lady who called but her boss can really suck my nuts forever. :haha: May be childish, but I'm done helping her. If she wanted my knowledge, she should have hired me. That's how that works.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls. 

Appt was somewhat dissapointing today as cervix length has been 3.6 the past few weeks and in the last 6 days has shortened almost 1 cm. Have to go back Monday for a recheck and if it shortens again they will most likely do a cerclage. Also going next Thursday for my '20 week' level II ultrasound which makes me excited but nervous - 20 week scan during my last pregnancy ended up with a three week hospital stay and DS was diagnosed with clubfeet. Honestly just want to get it over with. 

Baby was head down this time however had its legs still crossed and tucked underneath so couldn't they a good view for gender although what we did manage to see made me think girl. Maybe baby will cooperate Monday. 

Doggy the p17 is to help prevent preterm labor by strengthening the muscular layer of the uterus and prevent keep the uterus quiet. Still going to keep up with them however didn't seem to help a whole lot this past week - a shorter cervix and a sore ass! Not expecting miracles from them as studies have not really been done regarding preterm labor due to bicornuate uterus, just preterm in general, but it can't hurt so anything that can possibly help keep this baby in the better is my way of thinking. 

Also found out my placenta is about 1 cm away from cervix which isn't good either. Still has time to move up which I am PRAYING for as if it stays down it'll be automatic csection and I am so looking forward to labor and delivery (odd, but true!) so FX'd it moves in time!

Dan-o can't wait to hear you news! Hopefully you get better results than me :)


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> I am officially over maternity and nursing bras. I have now tried ones from target, gap (the bravado ones) and a bunch from Motherhood. None of them fit properly and I really think they are poorly made, uncomfortable and I cannot imagine wearing them once my bbs are huge and extra sensitive. I am just going to go buy some front close ones from Victoria's Secret. I wish they would make a real nursing bra, but imo they just make the best, comfiest bras and they fit my shape well. I have a small back and shoulders but need a bigger cup size, so it is always hard to get well fitting bras and being pg is just exacerbating it because my bbs are swelling but my back and shoulders are still staying the same size. Going to go sort it out on my day off on Friday, cannot wait to get a comfy bra again! Also going to go try on some sweaters at Motherhood, maybe if I get the right cut I can look pregnant instead of just chubby even with my wee bump :haha:

Cheap front-close sports bras worked well for me. The ones with a whole bunch of hooks in the middle of the front - that way you can just unhook a few at the top at and flop out a boob to nurse (lovely imagery, huh?). :haha: Not great for out and about but just fine for home. Also, the most comfortable nursing bras I found were $5 at Walmart. They were being clearanced for some reason (it was a 2 pack for $10) but I think they're normally around $10 each which is still super cheap.


----------



## maybesoon

Are any of you ladies having pvcs? I started having them today & it hasn't really stopped. My doctor isn't really concerned right now as she says its pretty normal during Pregnancy but did send me home to Laydown & prop my feet up to relax. It freaks me out a little because my BFF had it with her last pregnancy & ended up in the hospital & wearing a heart monitor for around 3 weeks.... 

I came home & listened to the baby for awhile since that always calms me. The little turd was all over the place dancing & doing flips!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wow, so much to catch up on! 

I hope you ladies have had a better day than me. I've felt yucky all day. This morning when I got on the subway to head to work I had to get back off a few stops early because I thought I was going to pass out. I was feeling really queasy and woozy, and my vision was going black (kind of like when you're really sleepy and your eyes keep closing on you, except mine were wide open!). So I managed to stumble off the subway and sit down for a few minutes, and then I felt better. Thankfully I got a seat on the next train for the rest of the trip. But I've felt really off all day-headache, queasy, and my tummy is sore from what I'm guessing is stretching. 

I'm really hoping a good nights sleep tonight will set it all well tomorrow! This morning was a bit scary. I'm just glad I didn't actually pass out because the subway train was pretty packed and I'd have taken out like 10 people if I did.


----------



## ukgirl23

that is scary readytomum are you feeling any better now? xx

Maybesoon what are pvcs? lol x


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :)

Just a quick update on my private scan, I'll catch up later when we are back from toddler group.

Scan was amazing.. 10 times better than the NHS ones and the lady was a NHS sonographer anyway lol!
Bleed still there, and the same size, but looks clotty.. which is good I'm told!
Baby measuring exactly right, so growing well despite the bleed next to him.
And, he was unmistakably a boy! :blue: :wohoo:

Wasn't in the best postion for pretty profile pics (again!) and the lady didn't want to press too hard beacuse of the bleed, but we got a few which were ok (she gave us about 20 pics in all!) 
In the 4d ones he is cuddling into the placenta lol! :cloud9:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/5B1576CE-7C81-4E2E-AC29-3803233A78A0-2872-000002C78624EC61-1.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/EC3AFFE9-9C8C-4C2F-97B7-D81B8E8DEC52-2872-000002C75E36BE02-1.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/82301C53-EE34-4BCC-B900-8E51ABBA7E41-2872-000002C78E46FF8E-1.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/40529E9C-EDD1-423B-9139-38E204513608-2872-000002C7AC58402F.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/boybits.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Yay Dan o congrats on your baby boy! x


----------



## ukgirl23

wow Dan-o he looks greats!! Congrats on team blue!! xxx


----------



## nimbec

Dano congrats on team blue!! Whoo hoo! 

Readytomum gosh sounds horrid! Have u had your blood pressure checked? Hope your feeling better!! 

Maybesoon do you normally suffer with it? Im a CCU nurse & also have a pacemaker myself so understand the worry. I think, correct me if I'm wrong it's where the ventricular Part of heart beats early so therefore you skip a beat and feel like u get a big thud in chest? I think it is quite common lots of people have it and don't realise but pregnancy, high blood pressure amongst other things can make it worse. Try not to worry Hun just try and relax if possible!! If your worried call the doc or at least Midwiffe ((hugs))

Well I'm feeling rotten again today woke up with horrid diahorrea (sorry tmi) and then chucked up :( currently cuddled up on sofa with my chuihuaua pup. Hoping I feel better in a few hours. It's really odd no idea where it's come from?! Lol I was just enjoying feeling well grrrrr


----------



## lily28

Dan o what a cute cuddly baby boy!!! Absolutely adorable!

Ready to mom: goodness, it must have been low blood pressure. Drink tons of water and have salty snacks, they help immediately! I hope you feel better now!
I fainted at my meeting last week, felt exactly the same thing.

Nimbec , oh dear hope you recover soon! There is a stomach bug going around, many people I know have it. Keep hydrated hun!

premature ventricular contraction = PVC
It is a kind of arrhythmia. I have an arrythmia (First-degree atrioventricular block) but it is not dangerous, many normal people have this, especially young adults, slim women and athletes.


----------



## ebelle

I'm sorry I've been so quiet on the thread. I read all the pages, but the conversation often goes so fast that I find it hard to keep up. And I'm often browsing this on my tablet so find it difficult to type and reply. I happen to be on my computer today, so just wanted to say I'm still here!

Congrats on the baby boy dan-o! He looks adorable!

mommybrown - your ex sounds HORRIBLE!!!! I hope the courts figure that out soon and you get your little ones back quickly.

nimbec - sorry you feel poorly today. hope you feel better soon.

readytomum - i read that if you feel faint, you should sit down immediately and put your head between your knees if you can. This will help blood flow back up to your brain as its mainly due to low blood pressure.

maybesoon - I'm sorry OH is being such a jerk and treating you like crap, with his mood swings etc. I'm amazed by the strength you have shown so far and I hope you will remain strong for your little baby. You will be an amazing mother!

Sweetpea - Sorry to hear about your cervix issue. I hope they can find a way to help you resolve it quickly as I know how worrying it can be. Please take care and stay off your feet as much as you can.

As for me, I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, in about 14 hours time. I'm extremely excited to find out whether we are on team blue or pink. Will come back and post once I know :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats dan-o on team blue!!!!! I love the 4d scan photos!!!


----------



## TTC2308

Hi girls! :flower:

I know it has been a while. I just wanted to update you. I had my gender scan yesterday and DH and I are having a boy and a girl!! :happydance:


----------



## ebelle

TTC2308 said:


> Hi girls! :flower:
> 
> I know it has been a while. I just wanted to update you. I had my gender scan yesterday and DH and I are having a boy and a girl!! :happydance:

Congrats! Its so special to have 1 of each! You are so lucky!! :)


----------



## Steph82

Dan-O, congrats on team blue!!!

TTC2308, OMG blue and pink! How perfect!!!!!


----------



## lily28

Hey girls I'm attending a nutrition during pregnancy seminar in a few minutes so if you have any questions ask away and I will tell you the answers!


----------



## Melon1003

Hi everyone!

Hope you all had a good weekend and are enjoying this week so far :D

I haven't been on for a few days, so alot of catching up to do lol.

Mommabrown, So sorry to hear you're having such a terrible time at the mo, I really hope it all gets sorted soon. I can't imagine how u must feel :cry:
Great bump pic btw :D

Melissabump, I'm also unsure about getting a double buggy as money is tight, and my son will be 2 yrs 2 months when baby arrives. He loves running around everywhere, but he has his tired times too. I suppose I still have time to consider :shrug:

Maybesoon, I really don't think you're over-reacting to a 4yr old doing flips off his bunk bed!! I would be horrified at the thought - even with a matress on the floor!!

Readytomum, I really hope you're feeling better!! Lovely bump pics :D

Littlespy, I would see how the interview goes. If you really feel the need to tell them, then do so, otherwise you're just going to be worrying over it.

Dan-o, Huge congrats on team :blue: !!!!!

TTC2308, Huge congrats on :blue: :pink: !!!!!

Not alot new with me, still waiting for my 20 week scan appointment to come in the post. It should be beginning of Dec, but they're not rushing to let me know which is annoying :growlmad:


----------



## maybesoon

Dan-o.... CONGRATS on Team Blue!!! The boys are moving on in.....

TTC2308.... CONGRATS on Team Blue & Pink.... How perfect!

As for the pvcs.... They have stopped for now. From what I hear they are pretty normal during pregnancy & aren't really an issue. They are just really annoying.... Hopefully if I stay away from caffeine (ugh) I won't have them anymore!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Dan-o: Huge congrats on team blue! Your scan pics are adorable. :thumbup:

TTC2308: Wow, one of each! That's awesome!! 

Thanks for your concern and suggestions ladies! I feel much better today so far, although my stomach still feels really tight. All that muscle stretching. Also, I'm pretty sure that for the first time this morning while I was laying in bed still I was able to locate my uterus! I don't think I've ever really felt it before, but where I touched was rock hard! It was an odd sensation to finally feel it. (I know most of you felt it weeks ago!) 

Good luck to anyone who still has upcoming appointments in the next couple of days!! The boys are starting to make a comback!


----------



## nimbec

Ttc congrats on one of each how amazing!! 

Dano congrats again on team blue! 

Maybesoon glad you are feeling a bit better


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh are they the same as palpitations? (re:pvcs) I had them before I was pregnant due to stress, I get them every now and then. 

TTC congrats on the boy and the girl result! :) xxx


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl... Yes I believe they are the same. It feels like your heart is going to flutter out of your chest. Or it does to me anyway. Almost like a panic attack (or how it's been described to me I've never actually had one). But they say caffeine & stress can cause it among other things (alcohol, drugs). Well I drank tea yesterday & ate a bit of chocolate so we are assuming that's what set it off. Funny, cause I haven't been nearly as stressed lately as I was a few weeks back & I was still drinking a bit of caffeine then. You would think if I was going to have issues that's when it would have been.... Who knows, my body is so backwards..... lol.....


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol maybesoon typical isnt it!! Glad to hear you are feeling more relaxed now :) xxx


----------



## Bjs2005

Dan-o- congrats on team blue! Cute scan pics! 
Ttc- so wonderful to have both pink and blue! Congrats!
Sorry to those who are feeling crummy. Hope you all start feeling better quick!
Lily- have fun at your pregnancy nutrition class! I am a dietitian over here in the US...though I mainly deal with clients with diabetes and not a lot of pregnant women. Good luck and hope you learn a lot!

Afm, not really anything new. I am at a conference today and the rest of this week, which means getting up earlier and driving farther than I usually do. But that's ok, as I am feeling pretty good (although a little fat) and am hoping to learn a lot to take back to work!


----------



## melissasbump

TTC2308, Wow one of each you must be so excited!

maybe soon, glad the pvcs has stopped for now! hope it doesnt come back 

Urrghhhh so im at work today, really annoying as im struggling to get the authoriation to bne off for my 20 week scan, i know they have to give me 4 hours for the appointment, but my issue is the time of my scan is 340pm, i work 1pm to 9pm and i have an hour and a half commute, so the earliest il get in to work would be around 630pm, hardly worth it but no....


----------



## maybesoon

lol ukgirl it's amazing how having a complete & total meltdown did me so much good. It's like I just released all the crap & let it out. Since then the situation really doesn't upset me. It's more comical to me now & I have realized that what ever is going to happen will be for the best. Either he straightens his act up or doesn't. Either way, the baby & I are going to be just fine.


----------



## ukgirl23

I totally understand what you mean maybesoon, I remember when I finally left my ex, I was sad for a week or two then suddenly I felt amazing lol You don't realize when you are in that type of relationship quite how bad things have gotten, people say, you shouldn't have married an abusive man so it's your own fault.. but do you think anyone says, how look at this man he is going to hit me and abuse me in many different ways I would love to marry him, it doesn't work that way, they make you believe you are pleasing them by doing the little things like making their lunch and bringing them drinks then slowly over time it gets more and more until you are 2 years in and you have become a slave to them. It's not until you get out that you can see just how trapped you really were. I'm really glad that you are getting stronger :hugs: 

AFM - I have fallen out with my brother today, he isn't very strong and yet he has signed up to do this weird cage fighting stuff, this weekend is his first fight and he's mad at me for not coming, but tickets are £25, thats a weeks shopping for us and we are on the breadline at the moment, and I said to him that I don't think he could win (in a nicer way) and he went right off on me, saying how I always put him down even though I just lost half my family sticking up for him. He said some things that stung me and I'm feeling really down now, I'm usually quite strong but since being pregnant I can't take it when people are mad at me when I know I'm right and they are in the wrong, he wont say sorry he's too stubborn but I can't shake the words he said, so I'm just going to sort the kids out and get them to bed then I'm off to hide under my duvet from the world and read my new book :(


----------



## doggylover

Whoa too much to possibly comment on today!!! You ladies have been busy!

But dan-o congrats for :blue:!!! Wonderful news!

And ttc2308 that is awesome that you are having :oneofeach:!!! Best of both worlds!

I hope all who haven't been feeling great are feeling better soon.


----------



## maybesoon

oh wow! I'm so sorry to hear about you & your brother. Hopefully this will blow over & he will realize you are only concerned for him. It's a male thing & I'm sure you just hurt his pride a little by letting him know how you feel & your concerns.

Hang in there!


----------



## ukgirl23

I think so too maybesoon, we had a really bad childhood so I've always been more of a mum to him than a sister sometimes I forget to keep my mouth shut lol. I've said sorry, it's up to him now, he'll probably come over next week like nothing happened. xx


----------



## ebelle

Sorry to hear that ukgirl, I hope your brother comes around soon. I have a brother whocan be sort of an ass, so I know how that feels. Try not to think about IT and just enjoy your new book


----------



## doggylover

Sorry to hear. About your fight with your brother ukgirl. You've done your part of saying sorry, so now hopefully he'll come round soon.


----------



## Mommabrown

UkGirl sorry that you two are disagreeing.... i have no brothers but i have 2 BIL's that did the MMA cage fighting stuff. Let him take his shot at it like we did DH's brothers and i am very sure he will not want to get back in the cage. It just took one time for them and it has completely left their systems. 


Ladies i hope you guys get to feeling better. It seems so much worse when we are pregnant! 


Today i am carrying a big case of the I don't give a [email protected]*k about anything. I cleaned out my closet and vacuumed the floors did what little laundry i have and the dishes...Now i am sitting here engorging myself in a pizza not giving a shit if i get fat or not anymore. Let's hope my afternoon goes a bit better.


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... my real brother & I aren't close at all ukgirl.... He lives in another state & in fact called me last Friday for the first time since I found out I was pregnant. He has spoken to my parents & my mom told him the oh & I had split & he still never called to see how the baby or I have been doing. Then he calls last Friday only to ask if/when I was planning on coming to visit him & his family for Christmas because he thinks if I agree to go there my parents will travel with me..... hmmmm so you know my number when you want something from me.... Well no thank you.


----------



## LittleSpy

dan-o said:


> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/82301C53-EE34-4BCC-B900-8E51ABBA7E41-2872-000002C78E46FF8E-1.jpg

 OMG! Look at his little tushy! So cute! Congrats on :blue:!

Probably won't be on much for a few days. LO is really sick, poor thing. Almost took her to the ER over night but the ped's triage nurse told us just to wait until this morning to see the doc unless her fever got a couple of degrees higher (it was 103*F for the 2nd night in a row!). She has a bad viral throat infection (thank goodness not strep!). Pretty sure I'm getting it. I have a ton to do for work and a hearing downtown for work I have to be at in the morning and then that interview tomorrow afternoon. On top of being exhausted from being up with dd most of the night and feeling like I'm getting sick myself, I'm worried my car is effed. It started messing up on the interstate on the way to work today. I managed to pull off and note that I had like almost no oil shrug:) so I drove slowly and bought oil and got it to an acceptable level but my engine light is still on so hopefully I can find out what that's all about after work. Ha, and again, no one stopped for the pregnant lady on the side of the road with her car hood up (and this time I wasn't flailing and/or crying hysterically like I was with the spider a couple of weeks ago :haha:). Not that I needed help because I think I solved the issue myself (thanks to having a couple of crappy cars before this one when I was single!) but I seriously hate this city.


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you for all the comments about my brother, it is the MMA fighting he is doing and I hate it lol. Hopefully like you say mammabrown, one fight and he'll be done with it xx 

Littlespy - oh my goodness you have a lot on your plate!! I hope your little girl gets well soon. Throat and ear infections are the worst!! Poor little love xx Good luck for your interview tomorrow I hope you get your car sorted, sounds like Murphy's law to me, when it rains it pours! xx


----------



## melissasbump

UKgirl, boo to your brother! Ive always had a difficult relationship with my own brother, we get on much better now he lives in Australia though! Hope it all sorts out for you.

Littlespy, replied on the beach bumps thread but just wanted to say again sorry to hear about you and Maisie and wishing you both a speedy recovery.

Well sorted out my day off for scan at last! So thats a relief, just looking forward to finsihing this shift now, one hour to go and counting!


----------



## doggylover

Little spy I really hope dd starts to pick up and feel better soon, and that neither you nor dh get sick in the progress.

And cars are so annoying. Absolute money pits.

Baby is kicking lots tonight!


----------



## melissasbump

Mommabrown, just wanted to say (big hugs ) to you you sound incredibly strong and really hope things turn around for you soon


----------



## LittleSpy

I feel silly, I'm sorry for the whine. I know in the scheme of things what I have going on really isn't that bad. Thanks for reading, ladies. Especially sorry Melissa had to read it twice! :flower:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Now due 29th April so i can officially join in lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Scarlet that's great news! Officially welcome! Did you get to find out your gender at this scan?


----------



## TeAmo

Aww congrats Dan-o on your little blue bundle!! :)

LittleSpy, I hope you're both feeling better soon! <3

Doggylover, I am so jealous you're feeling baby kick! I am so gutted I am not really feeling baby yet. I have had a few flutters but nothing definitive. :( I felt LO at around 16 weeks and I thought with knowing what to look for this time I would feel at same time or even earlier. I really want to feel baby now :( xxx


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo :hugs: you will be getting beaten up in no time, don't worry. And honestly my LO is the most gentle baby ever. It's only little 'muscle twitch' like feelings I get, nothing huge. If I wasn't so lazy and lying about quietly I wouldn't notice at all. Maybe your LO is being active when you are and you are missing it?


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo, don't feel bad! I'm 19weeks today and still havn't felt anything :nope:


----------



## maybesoon

The only time I feel anything is sometimes when I roll from one side to the other in bed. It feels like a little sluggish blob moving across my belly. Other than that, I did listen to LO last night for about 20 minutes with my doppler. He/she was dancing all over the place. It was so cute.


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, what does it sound like when they move? I have listened to LO and every now and again I will hear what I can only discribe as "static" noise or as if someone had touched the end of the doppler. Its pretty loud and hurts my ears but only for a split second. Is that what it sounds like when they move?


----------



## ReadytoMum

TeAmo: I haven't felt anything yet either. In fact, as I mentioned earlier, I just finally felt my uterus (or fundus or whatever its called) for the first time today. :dohh: This is #1 for me, so I have no idea what to expect really for those first few movements, so I suspect I'll be waiting quite some time before I'm really sure that I've felt anything.


----------



## maybesoon

Steph mine would be like a WHOOSH then static & the heartbeat would be gone. I would have to move the doppler around for a second & then just when it was going good again WHOOSH & static & the baby was gone again... I did this over & over for about 20 minutes....


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> Maybesoon, what does it sound like when they move? I have listened to LO and every now and again I will hear what I can only discribe as "static" noise or as if someone had touched the end of the doppler. Its pretty loud and hurts my ears but only for a split second. Is that what it sounds like when they move?

To me, it always sounds like really bad sound effects in like a martial arts movie or something. :haha: Sorry, that's the only way I can think to describe it. May be different with different dopplers, though. :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

Awesome news on the car front (I think)! What I thought was wrong was it. So, problem should be taken care of. I stopped for diagnostics to be run about why my "check engine" light was on and they confirmed that light came on because my oil level was low. There were a couple of other possible causes but oil level was one so that's very likely what it is. I'm SO relieved. I really, really, really hope that was all it was. I have to admit, I'm kind of proud of myself for solving my broken-down-on-the-side-of-the-road car problem all by myself! :p Like I'm an adult or something. :haha: I used to be really independent (so much so that my husband would complain about it the first couple of years we were together). So, then I think I started trying to "need" him more and got used to just going to him with my problems. I did call him first thing but he was taking a nap with dd so he didn't even get the message until over an hour later and by that time, the problem was solved.

Maisie hasn't had much of a fever since 4 this afternoon (so, for the last 5 hours). We've been keeping her medicated so we're planning to give her one last dose tonight and then seeing how it goes overnight without medicine. Fx she's on the mend. So far, she seems to be feeling better this evening. Though, I guess we're about to find out where she really stands because bedtime seems to be the true test. If kids can be up and occupied with toys and tv and playing, they don't seem all that sick. She went downhill really fast last night once we started trying to get her to sleep. I think I'm even procrastinating on bedtime tonight even though I'm exhausted from hardly having slept last night just because I'm afraid of how it's going to go. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## lily28

Scarletvixen said:


> Now due 29th April so i can officially join in lol xx
> View attachment 510477

Yay, welcome aboard!:happydance:


----------



## lily28

TTC2308 said:


> Hi girls! :flower:
> 
> I know it has been a while. I just wanted to update you. I had my gender scan yesterday and DH and I are having a boy and a girl!! :happydance:

Such wonderful news!!! :oneofeach: One of each is absolutely perfect!!!:thumbup:



Melon1003 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend and are enjoying this week so far :D
> 
> I haven't been on for a few days, so alot of catching up to do lol.
> 
> Not alot new with me, still waiting for my 20 week scan appointment to come in the post. It should be beginning of Dec, but they're not rushing to let me know which is annoying :growlmad:

This thread is moving with the speed of light!:wacko: haha!
Don't you just hate the wait between scans?:dohh: Call them to ask them when will they see you.
My scan is scheduled for Dec 18th, it was arranged the same day I received my 12 week scan results, automatically. A very long wait between 2 scans...



Bjs2005 said:


> Lily- have fun at your pregnancy nutrition class! I am a dietitian over here in the US...though I mainly deal with clients with diabetes and not a lot of pregnant women. Good luck and hope you learn a lot!
> 
> Afm, not really anything new. I am at a conference today and the rest of this week, which means getting up earlier and driving farther than I usually do. But that's ok, as I am feeling pretty good (although a little fat) and am hoping to learn a lot to take back to work!

Thanks it was really interesting, most stuff we already know it was either common sense or really obsessive Google search lol:blush::haha: Other stuff I didn't know. Like I thought butter has vit D, well it doesn't :dohh: haha! I didn't know how important Omega 3 fatty acids are for pregnancy and breastfeeding. I'm starting eating walnuts and more fish now, and I'm thinking of starting a supplement too.
Only thing I didn't like was the dietician was a little patronizing and if someone asked a "silly" question he would roll his eyes and make fun. Hey we are normal people who are taking the seminar to learn, we don't have a degree in this :growlmad: If we knew everything we wouldn't have taken the trouble to participate.

Have fun at your conference, and be careful driving! Nice to hear you are a dietician, now I know who to ask my "silly" questions :winkwink:



TeAmo said:


> Doggylover, I am so jealous you're feeling baby kick! I am so gutted I am not really feeling baby yet. I have had a few flutters but nothing definitive. :( I felt LO at around 16 weeks and I thought with knowing what to look for this time I would feel at same time or even earlier. I really want to feel baby now :( xxx

TeAmo you are not alone, even if I felt baby going crazy/karate kid in weeks 15-16, now I feel absolutely nothing and I'm worrying like crazy. I think the crazy obsession with monitoring movement has started for me...

I'm up since 5am because I'm so worried:cry: I have little jabs but nothing like the movements of last week...



LittleSpy said:


> Awesome news on the car front (I think)!
> 
> Maisie hasn't had much of a fever since 4 this afternoon (so, for the last 5 hours). We've been keeping her medicated so we're planning to give her one last dose tonight and then seeing how it goes overnight without medicine. Fx she's on the mend. So far, she seems to be feeling better this evening. Though, I guess we're about to find out where she really stands because bedtime seems to be the true test. If kids can be up and occupied with toys and tv and playing, they don't seem all that sick. She went downhill really fast last night once we started trying to get her to sleep. I think I'm even procrastinating on bedtime tonight even though I'm exhausted from hardly having slept last night just because I'm afraid of how it's going to go. Goodnight ladies!

yay about the car! They can be such a pain sometimes though!:dohh:

Hope Maisie recovers soon, so sad she is sick and fussy during bedtime. Hugs! :hugs:

AFM I'm up since 5am and can't go back to sleep. I'm waiting for the store down the street to open so I can buy some juice for breakfast and revising some paper work. I had weird dreams (I think because I ate too much dinner), and then I woke up and kept trying to concentrate to feel baby but I don't. I'm really worried today... :cry:

I have so much housework to do, I only catch up with the kitchen cleaning and laundry, I haven't vacuumed in 10 days and I feel awfully guilty... I will do it later today, or the dust bunnies will come alive :wacko:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## doggylover

Lily glad to hear that your seminar was useful. I really need to start some omega 3 supplements as I hate fish!! You are so lucky as well, if I didn't vacuum for ten days, with two dogs and a cat, we wouldn't have wooden floors anymore, we'd have carpet!! I say leave it as long as possible!

Littlespy glad to hear your day was looking up by the end, and Maisie's fever was down.


----------



## ukgirl23

Morning everyone, just a quick Q, is it normal to feel baby move LOTS one day then nothing the next day or 2? I had a dream where it felt like baby was having a fit or something inside me so I am worried now, going to get my doppler out, hope the tesco man doesn't come lol x


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Lily glad to hear that your seminar was useful. I really need to start some omega 3 supplements as I hate fish!! You are so lucky as well,* if I didn't vacuum for ten days, with two dogs and a cat,* we wouldn't have wooden floors anymore, we'd have carpet!! I say leave it as long as possible!
> 
> Littlespy glad to hear your day was looking up by the end, and Maisie's fever was down.[/QUOTE
> 
> OMG I had dogs and they were severe shedders, I know what you mean :haha: Still I need to do it if I want to iron, or else the dust bunnies will migrate up in our shirt's sleeves haha!
> 
> Dietician said to prefer smaller fatty fish like sardines because they are rich in omega 3 and they haven;t absorbed harmful substances. I'm fortunate I love small fish!:thumbup:
> You should definitely start a supplement, and you could also add linseed oil or linseed (used in pepper mill) in your diet, and walnuts... I already got my walnuts hehee!
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, just a quick Q, is it normal to feel baby move LOTS one day then nothing the next day or 2? I had a dream where it felt like baby was having a fit or something inside me so I am worried now, going to get my doppler out, hope the tesco man doesn't come lol x
> 
> This is what happened to me, baby was really moving alot for a few days then stopped. Could it be sleepy? IDK...
> 
> OMG you are in Tesco???:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Steph82

I think I felt the baby for the first time last night :happydance:

I guess I can't be sure but I was laying on the couch and concentrating on my tv show and my belly was just really "busy". It felt like it was swishing and moving internally. But not digestive noises or movements...it was different. I took out the doppler to see what I could hear and it came up like you girls discribed. Strong HB...then loud woshing noise....faint HB. Then I would have to move the doppler around to find baby again and it kept doing the same thing.... too funny.

I have my scan at 3pm :happydance:. Had a dream last night, that it was a boy and I was disappointed (in my dream) :shrug:. I really don't care either way so that just scared me. Either way, I can't wait to find out! 

LittleSpy, I love doing things on my car. Bragging rights I guess lol. I can change my own tires, check and change my oil and fluids, etc. The basics... but it does help out when your stuck on the side of the road :haha:
Glad your car was just a minor fix. I guess you should just keep an eye on the oil level to make sure you don't have a leak.


----------



## doggylover

Steph that's great news!!! 

Lily, we have some linseed in the house so I will definitely get on that, but will get a supplement as well or else I'll never get enough!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol lily, no I was waiiting for tesco to deliver to my house, luckily he didnt come until after I heardbabies heart beat lol x


----------



## maybesoon

Have fun at your scan today Steph!!!! Can't wait to hear which Team you are on!!!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Steph cannot wait to hear!! 

Lily i explained baby movememt to Dh by talking about fishing...when it kicks its like getting a nibble at the line and when you feel movement it is just like the line moving back and forth...he thought that was so cool! Glad your feeling baby move. 

I had another hard night...youngest Ds (mine and Dh son) is so lonely with out his brother and sister here. He sat alone at the dinner table last night and then went straight to his room...he and Dh had a crying episode which i joined in on also. They say its always darkest before the dawn and i really hate my Ex for putting our family through especially during the holiday season. Baby Emmaleigh hasn't moved nearly as much through all the stress thank goodNess for my doppler so i can hear her heartbeat.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> I think I felt the baby for the first time last night :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have my scan at 3pm

Oooh... I'm so jealous on both counts! lol Still waiting to feel baby. Sometimes I think I might be feeling like a little whoosh or flutter, and then I think I'm imagining things. :shrug: My scan date is slowly crawling closer... only 3.5 weeks left to go now!

Thankfully hearing all the lovely news about everyone else's scans helps keep me sane in the meantime! Can't wait to hear how yours goes! Hopefully LO co-operates and flashes the tech clearly. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, I was just telling OH last night... with or luck (and stubborn genetics on both sides lol), baby will be sleeping tight with legs tightly crossed lmao. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Just had my scan! I guess I don't have very good baby radar because we are 

TEAM PINK!!

I couldn't believe it!! I am just thrilled to pieces. I really wanted a girl first, and feel so lucky! I really did think it was a boy and the idea was beginning to grow on me, so I could not believe it when the tech said she thought it was a girl! She checked a few other views, and yup there it was the three line hamburger :haha: Of course she just said she was 98% sure, but we all had a good look and I am confidently painting my crib pink :happydance:

And, of course most importantly she is doing great, measuring perfect and all her little pieces in the right place. So relieved and just feel, so, so lucky and happy. :cloud9:


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh mammabrown I feel so sorry for your ds not being with his big brother and sister its so sad that they have been split up like that. when is your hearing? Xx

If I left my carpet for more than 2 days it would be minging with my two and dh making a mess! Lol

well I got a few kicks earlier which cheered me up. I guess I do have a sleepy baby! 

Steph that sucks about your scan. can they re scan you or do you have to go private? Xx

Littlespy so glad dd is feeling a little better bless her and glad things are better today.

:) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay congrats on team Pink kristabelle!!!! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

kirstabelle.... CONGRATS on Team Pink!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

WOOOOOO HOOO Kristabelle on TEAM PINK!!! 

Our hearing is the 26th and i just talked to the lawyer again about an hour ago and he hasn't even started filing anything yet. He said he is hoping to get to it today at the earliest but it could be tomorrow. I was like Ugh this is my family on the line and the longer i am away from them the worse i am worried for them being with their lying father. We need to get started on this like yesterday. He seem genuinely concerned and said he has just had other stuff to do


----------



## ukgirl23

My solicitor is a lot like that too.. But it must be a good thing. like yours is a straight forward custody case. Do you even get visitation during the wait? Even if it is supervised? All this is going to look really bad on him!! Hes playing really dirty xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Damn computer cut off the rest... 

Glad that baby is moving again! Anyways i can't even remember what else i had to say because my "Pregnesia" is kicking in!


----------



## Mommabrown

No visitations no seeing them at all even though the protection order is against DH. That is part of the paper work that is being filed and part of why i am so upset with the Lawyer for not getting it filed right away. Your right he is at least he is straight forward. It is custody case and a dismissal case in the protection order hopefully.


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown what a nightmare! That is one of the reasons I'm thankful we do not handle custody cases anymore. They suck the life right out of you. And 98% of the paperwork is bs & waste of time & money. All the darn discovery requests & crap, nobody ever answers that crap truthfully. Protective Orders are nothing but a piece of paper. People break that crap every single day & not a darn thing is done to them. I'm sorry you are having to go through this. I can't imagine the stress it is adding on you and the baby. Hang in there & hopefully things will get better soon. You are all in my thoughts & prayers....


----------



## Bjs2005

Kirstabelle- congrats on team pink!!! Glad baby is doing well and you got what you wanted!

Ukgirl- glad you felt baby again...what a relief! i know how you feel, as baby didn't move much yesterday at all and I was getting worried. Well today he is being a little monkey down there! I guess they just have their days.

Momma brown- that sucks about your children and the difficulty with it all! I don't have any advice but feel for you and your family. I hope it all gets sorted out and you all can be together again.

Little spy- how is dd doing? Any better? Hope all is well!

Steph- good luck at your scan! Hopefully baby cooperates!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Maybesoon. It is definitely adding stress to the whole household! It is true it sucks and i wish my Ex would pull his head out of his ass and see what he is doing to our children! Yeah for subpoenas for his teacher and school counselor and the boys we had to pay 35 bucks a pop, then we had to file a answer request to see who his lawyer is and what else they are filing, then a move to dismiss the protection order, and right to revoke temp custody so they can be returned back to me. Just to start we paid over 600.00 that isn't even the final bill! I feel that if the judge had seen that my son was at school with this alleged black eye they have to by state law call DHS for investigation to see if we are fit as parents to keep them, in which they didn't and weren't even concerned with my sons little scratch he had. It will all show up in court and hopefully we will get them back.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Kristabelle: Hurrah on Team Pink!!! I'm so glad you got what you wanted. :happydance: 

I'm really torn about whether I want a boy or a girl... I've always wanted a boy first, but the name we have picked out for a girl is special on two counts. One, since the first name is basically a race between us and my DH's sister, whoever gets the girl first gets the name, and Second, the middle name is for my Grandma, and hopefully she'll be around long enough for us to have a girl and know that. So somedays I really want a boy, and sometimes I really want it to be a girl. :shrug: Life is so confusing. lol


----------



## TeAmo

Steph82 said:


> TeAmo, don't feel bad! I'm 19weeks today and still havn't felt anything :nope:




ReadytoMum said:


> TeAmo: I haven't felt anything yet either. In fact, as I mentioned earlier, I just finally felt my uterus (or fundus or whatever its called) for the first time today. :dohh: This is #1 for me, so I have no idea what to expect really for those first few movements, so I suspect I'll be waiting quite some time before I'm really sure that I've felt anything.




doggylover said:


> TeAmo :hugs: you will be getting beaten up in no time, don't worry. And honestly my LO is the most gentle baby ever. It's only little 'muscle twitch' like feelings I get, nothing huge. If I wasn't so lazy and lying about quietly I wouldn't notice at all. Maybe your LO is being active when you are and you are missing it?

thanks girls. I have felt the muscle twitch thing, thats a good description but dont think its kicks, just babe shifting. 

However!!! TONIGHT i think ive felt quite a bit of movement! I do think its cause ive been sitting slouched over bump and he/she is saying HEY! I NEED ROOM! 

:cloud9:

Hope you're all good.

xx


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hello ladies, hope you are all having a H&H pregnancy.
All these bumps look cute!
Still not 100% sure on if we're Team Blue or Pink, 

but here is my belly shot at 17+2 and newest U/S pic.(avatar) from Monday... :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Sweet angel your bump looks great!! And your us is lovely too :) are you going to find out if you are :pink: or :blue:?

Kirstabelle....congratulations on team pink!!! So happy for you

Readytomum I am the same, I always wanted a boy first (in fact only boys!) but since we picked a girls name, and I feel like baby is a girl, I have become so happy about that! So either way I guess I'm happy!

TeAmo, I suppose I'm not feeling kicks either, just movement. I did have one kick, a big one, but I guess LO is just rolling about in there instead!

Afm, just laughed my butt off. My cat ran into the back step, back flipped/rolled and then say pawing the air like he was getting rid of the little floating stars. Idiot.


----------



## SweetAngel84

doggylover said:


> Sweet angel your bump looks great!! And your us is lovely too :) are you going to find out if you are :pink: or :blue:?

Thank you :D and yes we def. are, the tech gave us an idea but he seemed so unprofessional that I didn't rely on his word. He "THINKS" baby is a girl but then went onto say it may be a boy... (seriously?!?! lol), but he didn't really even seem to make an effort to confirm. So we will be doing a 4D US next month and will surprise the fam. with the great news on Christmas :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

SweetAngel84 said:


> he "THINKS" baby is a girl but then went onto say it may be a boy... (seriously?!?! lol)

:dohh: I can't believe he would say that!! It is kind of obvious it's going to be one or the other! Can't wait to find out from a more reputable source what team you are!


----------



## Steph82

Team BLUE here!!!!!! So excited!


Will post more later. How did the other scans go today??


----------



## Bjs2005

Steph- congrats on team blue! :happydance:


----------



## maybesoon

awwww CONGRATS Steph!!!!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

doggylover said:


> SweetAngel84 said:
> 
> 
> he "THINKS" baby is a girl but then went onto say it may be a boy... (seriously?!?! lol)
> 
> :dohh: I can't believe he would say that!! It is kind of obvious it's going to be one or the other! Can't wait to find out from a more reputable source what team you are!Click to expand...


Tell me about it! So frustrating, since we were planning a gender reveal party for my family. We are hoping for team BLUE, but know we will be thrilled no matter what baby is as long as they are healthy. O:) 
I will def. update as soon as we know for sure




Steph82 said:


> Team BLUE here!!!!!! So excited!
> 
> 
> Will post more later. How did the other scans go today??

CONGRATS!! :D


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats on Team Blue Steph! And congrats Sweet Angel 84 on your pink, but possibly blue, bundle :haha: That is the most ridiculous gender prediction ever. I could have given you that prediction from here on my couch on the interweb never mind looking at your U/S. Your bump is lovely!

I have been so excited and happy all day :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats on :pink:, Kristabelle!

Congrats on :blue:, Steph!

Had a crazy busy day with work and the interview (which went well, I think, but never know who else they're interviewing so it's hard to say). Am about to crash, I think (it's just after 8.30pm here :haha:). Dd is better - No noticeable fever today. But now she has the poops and a rash (which the doc told us to expect as apparently rashes go along with throat infections a lot?? Or maybe they just go along with higher fevers? :shrug:). The doc said that the rash would mean the illness almost over, though, and that she's no longer contagious so I'm clinging to that since dd is pretty cranky and will hardly eat _anything_ which is really worrying to me because she has been losing weight lately as it is. :nope: A mother's worrying is never done. :haha: Car is not better like I thought. Just hoping it gets me to work and back tomorrow and then dh will have a look at it over the weekend (so much for being self-sufficient! :dohh:). SO glad tomorrow is Friday and that I have a 3 day weekend coming up!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congrats on team BLUE Steph!! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Congrats on team blue steph! Great news!!

Littlespy I'm glad to hear Maisie is feeling better, but sorry about her losing weight in general. Is she going through a growth spurt and getting taller but skinnier, or is she not eating well?

It's Friday!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## doggylover

Ps girls are still ruling, we have 8 girls and 5 boys on the way!


----------



## nimbec

Congrats Steph welcome to team blue! 

Sweet angel congrats either way! 
Kristabel congrats team pink!


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Team BLUE here!!!!!! So excited!
> 
> 
> Will post more later. How did the other scans go today??

Congrats Steph!:thumbup:


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> Just had my scan! I guess I don't have very good baby radar because we are
> 
> TEAM PINK!!
> 
> I couldn't believe it!! I am just thrilled to pieces. I really wanted a girl first, and feel so lucky! I really did think it was a boy and the idea was beginning to grow on me, so I could not believe it when the tech said she thought it was a girl! She checked a few other views, and yup there it was the three line hamburger :haha: Of course she just said she was 98% sure, but we all had a good look and I am confidently painting my crib pink :happydance:
> 
> And, of course most importantly she is doing great, measuring perfect and all her little pieces in the right place. So relieved and just feel, so, so lucky and happy. :cloud9:

Congrats on team pink!:thumbup:

I'm envious of your scans!:blush: I want to know too!!! 
I will ask hubby if he wants to go for a private scan next week, he is the one who is really into the team thing, he really wants pink team!:haha:

Tomorrow I have my blood work, and we actually do them together, DH and I, so romantic lol :serenade: He has to do his annual check up.

*LittleSpy* glad she doesn't have any more fever, she will be fine soon!:hugs:
Oh gosh that car is a pain!

Is anyone shopping for furniture yet? We have to move our office stuff to the library and clean up, maybe prep the office wall for paint because it will be the nursery... I hate moving furniture....:dohh:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all

Congrats to Steph, Kristabelle and Sweet Angel! Love hearing about peoples scans!

Littlespy, glad Maisie is on the mend!

Lily, re furnitue we arent getting new nursery furniture, just gonna use LOs bits, but we did buy all his new furniture last weekend so i guess in a roundabout way you could say yes we have! lol 

Work is gonna start in the next couple of weeks seperating DSs room into two seperate rooms, whilst im looking forward to getting it done im dreading it as i hate having workman and mess in the house! lol
Still got today and tomorrow of work to go so my weekend wont start till Sunday, boo! 
Feeling lots of movement from LO now! yay!


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy, glad the interview went well and your little girl is on the mend, mine used to always break out in rashes after a fever, their doctor called it a fever rash actually, she said it's the last of the infection leaving the body. 

AFM, on the school run today a lady I talk to now and then, walked right up to me and said.. I have to ask this, I've wanted to ask for weeks now, but are you pregnant?? haha I was like.. errr yeh.. she was like oh good, I was worried to ask in case you were just FAT!! :haha: bless her. I must admit I am the same I tend not to ask until it is blatantly obvious lol 

I spoke to my aunty the other day who I had fallen out with over them bitching behind people's backs to me and if you hadn't heard the story already, basically what happened was my brother lives with my nan and she is a bit weird, anywhooo she was slagging my brother off to one of my aunties who was also slagging my brother off to me and I got fed up with it so stopped talking to her about him then they were making digs at my brother and my dad over facebook so I released the pregnancy rage and they stopped talking to me. Anyway, I spoke to the aunt who I had fallen out with and I said to her that I was sorry but I was just very angry at her and that she shouldn't have spoken to nan about things before me because now my nan had disowned me over it, she said she laid all the blame on herself so nan wouldn't get upset and my nan had essentially disowned me for not replying to her message on facebook.... so yes.. my nan, a 70 year old woman, my father's mother... disowned me on facebook, because I didn't reply to her private message...... WTF??? so I'm like well ok we're better off then really. 

as for baby, I was meaning to mention, I downloaded this prenatal lullaby app for my android and it is great, its a group of classical music which you play to your bump it's meant to be beneficial to them somehow, I don't know if it is, but bean kicks away to the piano music. I've tried a bit of gangnam style just to see if it has the same effect but unfortunately baby wasn't having any of it lol.


----------



## Melon1003

Kristabelle, Congrats on :pink: :happydance:

Steph82, Congrats on :blue: :happydance:

SweetAngel, Your pics are lovely :D

Littlespy, I'm glad to hear your daughter is getting better :D I hope she starts eating soon so you can have some peace of mind.
Also, I know how much of a pain cars can be, so I hope it's a minor problem and can be sorted easily :thumbup:

AFM, Really struggling today with pelvic pain :cry: Can barely keep up with my son, and I'm feeling guilty that I can't play with him as well as I'd like :cry:

It's typical, I could barely function during the MS phase, and now I'm finally feeling human again, I get crippling pain lol :dohh:

It's all gonna be worth it tho :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> Tomorrow I have my blood work, and we actually do them together, DH and I, so romantic lol :serenade: He has to do his annual check up.

:rofl: So romantic!!

Melissa I hate getting work done in the house too, but at least it's excitng because it's baby prep!!

UKgirl, sorry to hear you are still having trouble with your family :hugs:

Melon, so sorry to hear how sore you are. Take it easy, stick a DVD on for DS, and DON'T FEEL GUILTY. You need to take care of yourself.

Afm, grrr kids are annoying me today. Not good when you work as a teacher! I am just so tired!! On the plus side, when I sat down to type this little bean starting wriggling away!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily28 said:


> Is anyone shopping for furniture yet? We have to move our office stuff to the library and clean up, maybe prep the office wall for paint because it will be the nursery... I hate moving furniture....:dohh:

So far DH and I have bought (and painted) a little dresser for the nursery. No other furniture yet. We can't really buy too much until we get our rooms re-organized. Right now our second bedroom is an office and I have a huge beautiful wooden desk that my parents re-finished for me in it at the moment. So that needs to come out and go into the living room, which means we need to get rid of at least one chair and coffee table in the living room to make enough space for it. I think we're just going to toss the filling cabnet. 

We have a wooden glider in there we're going to keep, we're just getting it reupholstered into a more baby friendly fabric and colour. There's bookcases in there now, a tall one and a short one. The tall one has to come out for sure, and I think we're going to leave the little one, but move the books off to somewhere else so that it can be LO's bookshelf.

I'm hoping to recruit some friends to help DH move stuff around over Christmas so that we can start getting the nursery assembled, and get the rest of our apartment sorted out! We have too much furniture and I don't even know how we're going to add more! :dohh: 

We need to have a really good clean out!


----------



## Mommabrown

Kristabelle, Congrats on Team Pink!!

Steph82, Congrats on Team Blue!!


Sorry kids are getting to you today doggylover. I love mine but hate everyone else's right now. Ugh crazy. 

ReadytoMum we have baby's crib up and all together and a baby bath. That is about it. We have decided to hold off on buying anything else till after the Holidays. Not because i want to just because money is tight. If i had it my way I'd do some retail therapy HA! 

Melon sorry your not feeling well. It seems that what they say is true that we women forget what we really put up with in our bodies being pregnant till we are pregnant again. I hope you get to feeling better kick back and relax a bit. 


Afm, well same ol same ol still... I have a tender spot right above my belly button and DH thinks it maybe growing pains???? Emmaleigh's been moving and tighting it up a bit so it maybe just sore muscles too. I hope you all have a lovely day!!


----------



## melissasbump

good idea to wait till after xmas, probably get some sale bargains on furniture and the like!


----------



## melissasbump

UKgirl, urrghh sorry you have been getting so much family grief, you really dont need it at the mo and cant believe your nan is on fb in ther 1st place!

dogerlover, relax its now your weekend! away from the kids!

melon, hope you feel better very soon, i for one do not enjoy pregnancy due to feeling crap the majority of the time, if its not one thing its another !

Mommabrown boo for pains but yay if they are Emmaleigh!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol melissasbump I know  I have to laugh at it though! xx

Mammabrown I can't wait to put our cot up but my mum is really superstitious and wont let us put it up until at least our 24th week haha! 

waiting for the sales is a great idea!! 

today I was laying back in my chair watching the simpsons with the kids and I was feeling pretty crappy and sick, then I realised... I'm at the point now where laying on my back is no longer an option! I can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going! 

Hope everyone has had a nice day xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown: I know what you mean, money is super tight for us right now too. All of the furniture that we have to get rid off to make room for baby stuff we'll be trying to sell for a little bit of extra $. My parents have said they would get the crib for us, so that's a big relief! It's our first LO so I'm hoping we'll get some of the big things at the baby shower. My aunts like to pool together for bigger items, so hopefully we'll get lucky that way. 

Melissabump: Sales are a girls bestfriend!! lol For the first time ever my Boxing Day sales shopping after Christmas will be for baby stuff! :cloud9:

doggylover: the weekend is just around the corner!! You've probably already started yours by this point actually. 

AFM, I'll be travelling down to my parents this weekend. It's my sisters wedding shower which should be lots of fun. And we've set up a Skype call for my grandma and her sister (who lives in England) for Sunday. They haven't actually seen each other in probably 10 years... and the last time we set up skype for them they were so overwhelmed at being able to see each other again that neither of them could talk. Hopefully this time goes a little better now that they know what to expect! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

The weekend has arrived thank heavens. My butt is now glued to the sofa! I am going to get overly fat soon :haha:

In terms of furniture we have moved/gotten rid of our piano and sofa from one downstairs room (the small one we never use) as we are getting new bookcases and armchairs for in there, moving dh's things from his study down as that will be the nursery :) we have all the furniture picked out but probably not buyin until February when my in laws come over


----------



## melissasbump

Readytomum, lol you will find that from now until the end of tiem your sales shopping will be for LO! I currently shop sales to buy clothes for Harrison a year ahead, so all the winter clothes he has this year i bought last year and he already has a full spring/summer wardrobe bought in this years sales. I hardly ever buy for myself now, much prefer buying for him!


----------



## SweetAngel84

kirstabelle said:


> Congrats on Team Blue Steph! And congrats Sweet Angel 84 on your pink, but possibly blue, bundle :haha: That is the most ridiculous gender prediction ever. I could have given you that prediction from here on my couch on the interweb never mind looking at your U/S. Your bump is lovely!
> 
> I have been so excited and happy all day :happydance:




nimbec said:


> Congrats Steph welcome to team blue!
> 
> Sweet angel congrats either way!




melissasbump said:


> Morning all
> 
> Congrats to Steph, Kristabelle and Sweet Angel! Love hearing about peoples scans!




Melon1003 said:


> SweetAngel, Your pics are lovely :D

Thank you ladies. I love reading up on everyone's progress! Great to know I'm not the only one who feels certain things. 
Congrats to all the ladies who have found out if they're team pink or blue!! 
I can't wait to confirm what team we're on!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Melissa, I shop at the end of season sales for Maisie, too but it just blew up in my face. She was such a huge chunk at like 3 months wearing 6-9 month clothes that I bought most of her winter clothes for this year in a 24 month size.... well, now she's a tiny little thing weight-wise so... she's still in 12 month stuff, just now moving into some 18 month. :dohh::dohh::dohh: She's been in the stupid 12 month size for 8 months, through spring, summer, and fall! 12 month stuff is just now starting to get too short on her (fits fine otherwise). I keep telling myself the 24 month stuff will probably fit her NEXT year! :haha: And 24 month stuff should fit the LO on the way a couple winters from now so at least there's that.

I'm hoping she'll be able to wear most of the 24 month stuff when the weather is the coldest in a couple of months since she's taller than average at this point.


----------



## kirstabelle

I built my crib on Monday, built the dresser during the big storm and that's about it. Now that we know gender I picked my rug but waiting for a sale. I also have my eye on some PB Kids sheets, but again I will wait for it to go on sale. I found a place online that sells the vinyl for wall decals by the roll so I am going to DIY my giraffe print wall. Just waiting for the samples so I can pick the color. Also ordered the paint for the crib. And I ordered some yarn that I am going to wrap around and old ikea side table to brighten it up. The yarn and paint are pink of course :) But coral pink rather than princess pink to pacify all the anti-pink people in my fam :haha: I think that's all I've done so far. And I've picked my curtains too, but again just waiting for a sale. Also going to get a bookcase but the only place I can find the style I like is in NY so I will probably wait and get that in Dec or Jan when we go to visit friends. Oh and I picked some cute prints from theanimalprintshop.com which I loooooove, but I put them on my registry since I thought that might be a fun thing for someone else to get us that isn't clothes or baby gear.

Yep... obsessed.


----------



## doggylover

Whoa kirstabelle you are so organised!!!

My LO has been moving around a lot yesterday, and this morning when the alarm went off he was obviously annoyed as I got a few jabs! :haha:

As you may remember, I have a friend who is also pregnant, and who has been really rude and self centred lately, I mentioned how she rarely speaks to me now, and never asks how I am at all. Well I thought I would make one final effort and give her the benefit of the doubt. So we went for lunch today, actually at another friends house, and yet again she was rude and almost sulky the whole time. She barely spoke to me at all. I asked if she was ok, she said she was just tired (she's 13 weeks so totally normal) but she was FINE with our other friend. :shrug: I think this pregnancy is very different to what she thought. I think she just thought about having a baby and forgot she has to grow one first, as she seems totally disconnected from the whole thing. She said that seeing it move on the US was horrible and freaky for example. And I think then she maybe finds it hard that I am so enthusiastic and enjoying the whole thing, which I get, but still no reason to be rude to me, which she blatantly was.

Siggghhhh.


----------



## lily28

Hey girls! Had a rough couple of days, my granny went for emergency surgery, and we were very worried for her. She has chronic obstructive lung disease and is extremely frail. We thought it would take her several days to get off the medical ventilator if at all. She amazingly made it, she is conscious and off the machine in less than 12 hours after the surgery! It is such a relief! Now we have to wait for her to get out of the ICU, so we can visit her properly and cheer her up!

After the good news I went for coffee at Starbucks and got my first toffee nut latte for this season mmm! Heaven! And baby did a back flip, must really like the stuff! Haha!

Kisses to all!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Whoa kirstabelle you are so organised!!!
> 
> My LO has been moving around a lot yesterday, and this morning when the alarm went off he was obviously annoyed as I got a few jabs! :haha:
> 
> As you may remember, I have a friend who is also pregnant, and who has been really rude and self centred lately, I mentioned how she rarely speaks to me now, and never asks how I am at all. Well I thought I would make one final effort and give her the benefit of the doubt. So we went for lunch today, actually at another friends house, and yet again she was rude and almost sulky the whole time. She barely spoke to me at all. I asked if she was ok, she said she was just tired (she's 13 weeks so totally normal) but she was FINE with our other friend. :shrug: I think this pregnancy is very different to what she thought. I think she just thought about having a baby and forgot she has to grow one first, as she seems totally disconnected from the whole thing. She said that seeing it move on the US was horrible and freaky for example. And I think then she maybe finds it hard that I am so enthusiastic and enjoying the whole thing, which I get, but still no reason to be rude to me, which she blatantly was.
> 
> Siggghhhh.

OMG the a-hole friend strikes again!:haha: She sounds really self absorbed and immature. Now I see why she is so bleh with you, she is jealous of you enjoying being pregnant (with whatever challenges you may face) and being ready to be a mother while she can't... Honestly now, some women are extremely annoying... 
At first tri I had a bit of a hard time bonding with the baby but as time passes I love it more and more. Hubby said today he has never seen me more happy, and indeed I feel very happy, despite any difficulties (we all face) during pregnancy.


----------



## melissasbump

Doggerlover, i think you have done all you can with your friend to be honest.. maybe she will come to her senses soon but my advice now would be to leave it be, if she comes to your for support or advice maybe you could be there for her and resurrect your friendship that way?


----------



## melissasbump

Lilly how worrying about your granny! Great that shes pulled thorugh and hope she makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## doggylover

Thanks lily and Melissa. You are right Melissa, I've done my bit now, and I definitely am done. That Was my final outreach to her, and got it back in my face. Hopefully lily she will start to bond a bit more with baby soon and start to feel more "into" the whole thing soon. Sorry to hear about your grandmother, I'm sure it's been a worrying time, but I'm glad to hear she's doing well. Sometimes they surprise us, the oldies!


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies, sorry not been on for ages been a horribly long week, my lo has been very poorly bless her with a rotten cold, vomiting and has had 6 new teeth come through all in a few days so that's just been so much fun poor little love! I went to the hospital as received a letter saying I needed to go, not really giving me details, so I went, and have to go back every 4 weeks till baby is here as I am classed as high risk pregnancy :( due to high bmi and fast heart rate :( so bit concerned now :( 
Sorry your friend is being so horrible doggy lover, I had a friend like that when I was pregnant with page, tried so hard with her for ages but gave up, we don't talk anymore! At least you can say you tried at the endnof the day and did what a friend is supposed to do! 
Congratulations to all the ladies who have found out which team they are, so happy for you all, and jelouse at the same time lol! 
Sorry to hear bout your granny lily but glad she is on the mend, its hard to believe how resilient thy can be!!! 
I'm sorry mummabrown that your having such a hard time with ur ex about your kids, some people just don't want other people to be happy because they themselves are miserable!!! 
I'm really sorry if I have missed anyone, this is the second time I've typed this out as my blasted phone died!!! Hope your all ok though xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh doggylover im so sorry to hear how badly your friend is treating you! No one can say you didn't try, she has no reason to be so mean. xx :hugs: xx

lily I'm so sorry to hear about your granny being sick :( So glad to hear that she is making an improvement now though and that baby is doing well xx

afm - remember my nan who disowned me for not replying to her facebook message? Well she text me today, she said... I was angry with you but I still love you .... no I'm sorry for disowning my own great grandkids etc etc, no she was just mad at me because she was angry with me, she took no responsibility at all for anything, so I text her back and said I was sorry to her but I don't want a relationship with her anymore... I feel like it's a sad situation but I feel like it's the right thing to do. Anyone who can let go of my children that easily.. over a facebook post... isn't worth my time. 

I just got home from a pool party with my 6 year old daughter. It was so much fun even though I was a bit scared lol. When I got out of the pool I felt so heavy!! I could barely stand up for 5 minutes! I'm so out of shape! I found that they do a swim and chill session at our pool so I'm going to swim every week now x


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I always feel so self conscious when at a swimming pool here, so I can't imagine going when pregnant! Power to you! And they say that swimming is great in pregnancy as well!

Kealz sorry to har Paige has been so poorly :( sounds like the little mite has had a really tough week, so I'm sure you are shattered. Take it easy over the weekend :hugs: and not great to hear you have been classed high risk, but hopefully the close monitoring means everything with you will go very smoothly for the next 23 weeks.


----------



## doggylover

Just saw my belly moving when baby kicked!!!!!! Very very small, but it moved! Unfortunately dh already in bed, so hoping it happens again tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Smanderson

Hey, 

Hope your all doing well i know i havent been in for a while but just wanted to say a quick update, we had a gender scan today and we are having a boy :blue: :happydance:


----------



## kealz194

Congrats on baby boy smanderson! 
Aww doggy lover that's the best! Shame your dh was sleeping!!! Lets hope he sees it! I feel sorry for our oh's sometimes, they just don't experience what we do! They get to feel bubs later on but its so not the same!!! I live the shifting of the stomach where one side is flat and the other all bumped up!!! Cannot wait!!!! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats smanderson!! Xx 

doggylover thats cool!! I keep getting dh to put his hand on my bump when the bean kicks but it stops as soon as he touches me lol xx


----------



## lily28

Thanks everyone for your well wishes for my granny, each and every comment is appreciated! Love you all!

Doggy lover, that's amazing! I still haven't seen any sudden movement but I notice the shapes changing, so sweet!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Congrats smanderson!! Xx
> 
> doggylover thats cool!! I keep getting dh to put his hand on my bump when the bean kicks but it stops as soon as he touches me lol xx

I am the same! I keep telling the baby off for being so naughty because he literally stops as soon as dh comes near!!

Smanderson congratulations on :blue:!!!


----------



## lily28

Smanderson said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hope your all doing well i know i havent been in for a while but just wanted to say a quick update, we had a gender scan today and we are having a boy :blue: :happydance:

Yay! Congrats on your baby boy hun!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats smanderson!! Xx
> 
> doggylover thats cool!! I keep getting dh to put his hand on my bump when the bean kicks but it stops as soon as he touches me lol xx
> 
> I am the same! I keep telling the baby off for being so naughty because he literally stops as soon as dh comes near!!
> 
> Smanderson congratulations on :blue:!!!Click to expand...

Poor hubby is asking often what if the baby is doing at the given moment, and usually is asleep. He wants to feel it/hear it etc... I really am excited for the day he feels the baby!


----------



## lily28

I just ordered my maternity belt/support! I wanted to get it before I get too big, my hips and back will thank me I hope, and I 'm looking forward to the bladder feeling better too! 
Looks like this one:
https://www.scriphessco.com/assets/item/regular/7210013L.jpg
Veteran moms: Did you use one with previous pregnancies?


----------



## ukgirl23

We have sleepy naughty babies I think lol..

Lily that belt looks so comfy!! I didnt have one with either of my pregnancies before this one.. My maternity trousers which are over the bump supported me well enough.. is it for ladies with spd or back aches? Xx

18 weeks for me today!! Yay!!


----------



## lily28

^ I think it is very good for those with back aches, sciatica etc My mom's doctor recommends it to all women who are pregnant, makes life a little easier as it relieves some of the pressure especially if you are on the move. It's a must for women who are carrying twins.


----------



## Melon1003

Happy weekend all :D

Doggylover, Sorry your friend has been so rude! It's probably like you say, she doesn't like the fact that you're enjoying the experience and she's not.

Lily28, Sorry to hear about your Granny. I hope she recovers quickly.

Also, that belt looks comfy!! I might have to look into getting one of those!!

Kealz194, I hope your LO is feeling better now, sounds like it was a rough time :wacko:

Try not to be too concerned over being high risk....worrying is not good!! Just remember, they're going to monitor you regularly which is good, and hopefully it will mean you get to see baby more often :D

Smanderson, Huge congrats on :blue: That's great news!!

Nothing really new here, just trying to have a relaxing weekend. Think I just got a whiff of a stinky nappy though lol :sick: . Better go sort that out :dohh:


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Lily, Melon, Ukgirl, Kealz and Doggylover w are so happy and im really excited we are all starting to find out our babies genders :thumbup: now for the great name debate LOL :cloud9:


----------



## lily28

Good luck with choosing a name! For me if it is a boy I want to name him after my dad, easy peasy haha! If it is a girl, I like my mom's name but I also like DH's granny's name. We will see. We might end up with something unique too :)

My friends already call the baby by my dad's name hehee!


----------



## ebelle

Just dropping in to say sorry I forgot to post gender update in the thread. Somehow got missed out in the post scan excitement.

We are having a girl and I am absolutely thrilled as I was so afraid I would be disappointed if we had a boy first. I always wanted my first born to be a girl.

Anyway, here is the scan picture (she is sucking on her hand) and my halfway mark bump picture. Cannot believe its so huge! My family keeps saying I must be having twins. I of course know its all fats!
 



Attached Files:







BabyArtoo20weeksbump.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3









BabyArtoo20weekscan.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lily28

You look gorgeous ebelle! (not fat at all!!!) Congrats on team pink!


----------



## melissasbump

Smanderson congrats on the boy!

Ebelle congrats on the girl!

So exciting!
So yesterday on Groupon there was a 4d baby scan offer which we booked, it was £69 and we paid £150 last time so very chuffed with that. Just got to book the date now, we are going for mid jan when we will be 27-28 weeks. Woo hoo!


----------



## stmw

Hey all!
Melissabump &#8211; I hate work people in the house too!! When I had my boiler re fitted I couldn&#8217;t wait for them to leave!! So much mess everywhere &#8211; I wanted to hoover behind them haha! Awesome savings on the scan!! 
UKgirl &#8211; bless that woman, however what if you weren&#8217;t pregnant and she just said you were fat!! Happy 18 weeks!!
Melon &#8211; bless you with the pains &#8211; it is hard with another child isn&#8217;t it &#8211; im finding it hard as I cant really hold DD for long before I have to put her down and getting up off the floor is a sight to be seen!! I look like an old lady haha!! All worth it though eh?
Readytomum &#8211; hope you had a nice weekend at your parents
Doggylover &#8211; im so sorry your friend is acting weird around you &#8211; like you said its most prob due to you enjoying and embracing the pregnancy whereas she isn&#8217;t &#8211; everyone is different though but doesn&#8217;t excuse her behaviour towards you =( Yay for big baby kicks!!!!
Lily &#8211; I hope your Gran gets better soon so you can cheer her up =)
Kealz &#8211; sorry your LO has been under the weather &#8211; its so hard when theyre poorly.
Smanderson &#8211; yay for your baby boy!!!
Ebelle &#8211; congrats on your baby girl &#8211; love the pics =) 
AFM &#8211; ive had a very itchy belly and little Lexi has been kicking like mad, even in the day now which made me smile when I was having a horrible day in work today!! Need to lather the lotion on the tum as im getting lots bigger now, im as big as I was at 26 weeks with DD!! She sticks out when I lie down now which is awesome to look at but very uncomfortable!! Cannot wait until the 22nd to see her again! 
Hope everyone else is well xxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> Good luck with choosing a name! For me if it is a boy I want to name him after my dad, easy peasy haha! If it is a girl, I like my mom's name but I also like DH's granny's name. We will see. We might end up with something unique too :)
> 
> My friends already call the baby by my dad's name hehee!

Oh I love the idea of calling your baby after your family! I think that's wonderful! If our baby is a boy we will go middle name with both our dad's names to keep them in there. And I have been thinking if it's a girl I might go middle name Helen as that's my SIL name, my mums middle name, and my granny's name is Helene :)

Ebelle congrats on team pink!! That US is sooo cute!!!! I hope mine is as good in a few weeks! And I don't think your bump is too big at all! 

Melissa that's great about your groupon deal! I love that website. And can't wait to see your scan pics when the time comes!

Stmw that's great about feeling all the kicks! Have you guys chosen the name Lexi? I ADORE that name! It is just so cute and gorgeous (dh vetoed it for me though :cry:) 

Afm today I took dh to see the pram I want, and after lots of folding and unfolding, changing the seat unit, shaking (a LOT of shaking!) and comparing to the most similar, we decided that yes, I was right, and the my3 from mothercare meets all our needs! Then off to ikea to check out furniture for the nursery :) we didn't buy anything, but it was fun to check it all out. 

Oh and ebelle, my mum said today "well your baby is clearly very...sturdy." Meaning I'm massive :haha: I love it though, I want to be big of bump and show it off all the time! When a friend said the other day my bump wasn't that noticeable I was gutted!!!!


----------



## doggylover

:shock: ebelle I just found out you weren't on the front page! Apologies!!!! I put you on for 3rd as per your signature, and of course team :pink:!!


----------



## kealz194

Doggylover we were looking at the my4 before Paige was born, I liked it, was one of the only ones i found i liked until i found the Icandy met my needs more, out of curiosity did you have a test run around the shop steering it? It's just my sil has one and we took our nephew out in it and struggled with the front single wheel and it had a mind of its own trying to mount the pavement, we would want to go left and it would veer right lol! She changed it not long after for the my4! But that was 2 years ago they could have corrected it!! 
Can't wait till the 4th!!!! Not long now till I find out why were having! 
Got a wedding reception to go to on 24th novemeber, bought Paige the most gorgeous dress!!! I cannot wait, it's the first party that's big with a dance floor etc she has been to, and she is so into dancing at the mo! Gonna be so much fun!!!! 
Really feeling baby move much more these days!!! Night time waker definately!!! Lol, Paige is taking more notice too, comes up to my belly and says baby then kisses my belly!! Love her so much xxx
Hope all you ladies are ok!!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys, I catch up every day but don't normally write often. I am so jealous of all your gender scans, mine is not till dec 4th :(. Had high bp this week 150/110 throughout my midwife appointment.....it's gone done a little now ...140/95. They want me to wear a bp machine for 24 hrs on thusrday... I have had headaches for the past 3weeks which hasn't helped... I am sure it is all the stress from the job situation (which a mentioned a few weeks ago). I have a new job, but it is 1 1/2 hour drive away....it's killing me....but need the money so gonna have to plod on a bt longer. I think when I return from work after baby, I will not return to frontline social work. It stresses me out way too much :( 

So a question at booking in my blood platelets were low, so needed to be redone in four weeks, I have just had these results back at they are now too high, I have to the test again in 4 weeks.....should I be worried??? I dont know much about platelets.
Thanks in advance
Sarah x


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Melissabump and cograts on your scan deal sounds fantastic :thumbup:

Thanks Lily, your so lucky having names picked out, i thought we were sticking with DH family tradition of Douglas but he not keen so now we have to trawl all the name websites :dohh: Im hoping inspiration will hit so we can start calling him by name soon :thumbup:

I like your idea of family names, might take a peek at our family tree :thumbup:

Thanks Stmw :hugs: i love the name Lexi so cute :thumbup:


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily: Sorry to hear abour your grandma!! I hope she's still doing better. It's so scary when they get sick or hurt, and such a relief once they start to turn around again!! 

doggylover: sorry your lunch date wasn't what you were expecting. It's too bad your friend is acting that way. Some people are so strange sometimes.
Sounds like you had some fun checking out strollers though! That's pretty cool. 

smanderson: Hurray on Team Blue!!! 

ebelle: Congrats on Team Pink!!!

I'm sure I missed a few, but you ladies were busy this weekend! Usually it's pretty quiet in here on the weekends.

AFM, my visit home was good but unfortunately we didn't get to skype with my UK relatives because they buggered up the time or date or something and weren't available. It was good to go home and visit, but it's been an exhausting weekend with very little downtime. When I got home this afternoon I had to go crash for a nap. 

My belly has felt... odd... all weekend. Like it's trying to expand and push out or something. It's a little tender and it's definitely getting much firmer than it used to be. Is this a growth spurt or what?


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey everyone Im writing from my phone so sorry if i misspell a lot or miss people out..

Stmw.. Omg it would have been so embarrassing! Lol.. 

Doggylover.. The my3 is gorgeous I have a friend with the my4 and I have to say mothercare prams are very lovely! We have gone for the obaby zezu which is a cheaper vrrsion of the my4 I really want to test it out but mothercare wont showcase it for the fact that it sells more than the my4 :( ikea is great for baby stuff and its cute too. did you see anything you liked?

kealz.. paige sounds sooo cute! 
Bitsysarah.. i have no idea about the platelets but I hope it gets sorted out for you soon x

Readytomum.. glad you had a nice trip.. it sounds lime a growth spurt xx

afm.. we have our gender scan in 14 days and have been talking about names.. we still cant agree on a boy name.. im trying to talk him round to devin but he hates it lol.. but for a girl we have decided that we both love the nane Arizona, we were joking about me being a huge Greys fan and the names of the characters on there nd fell in love with Arizona :) xx

anyhoo spose I best get off to bed xx sweet dreams xx


----------



## Bjs2005

Smanderson and ebelle- congrats on finding out the gender...so exciting! 

Lily- sorry to hear about your grandma, hope she recovers soon!

Re- the support belt... I just ordered one online, a little bit different without the top strap, but I got it mainly for when I am exercising. I went for a jog on the treadmill the other day my belly started to hurt a bit so I had to stop and do the elliptical instead. Hopefully the belt will support me enough to keep jogging a bit longer!

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoyed their weekend!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats smanderson!! Xx
> 
> doggylover thats cool!! I keep getting dh to put his hand on my bump when the bean kicks but it stops as soon as he touches me lol xx
> 
> I am the same! I keep telling the baby off for being so naughty because he literally stops as soon as dh comes near!!Click to expand...

Maisie was like that my ENTIRE pregnancy! I mean, I was 40 weeks pregnant and my belly was rolling all over the place and as soon as dh put his hand on my belly, she'd completely stop moving. Hubby could see her moving all over the place but I'm not sure he ever felt her.


----------



## LittleSpy

No support belt for me. I'm too cheap. I'll just tough it out the last couple of weeks. I'm still under the delusion I'll possibly carry small again somehow despite being a whale already. :haha:

ebelle -- Congrats on :pink:!

smanderson -- Congrats on :blue:!

I've been agonizing over names for weeks now. We had a name on the table (Eleanor Olivia) but it hasn't been sitting right with either of us. :nope: So I've been back to the drawing board and even though it wasn't my first choice, one name has been screaming at me despite my attempts to ignore it. So I brought it up to hubby again and we both immediately agreed on a middle name so now Violet Isobel is the name to beat for us. Man, I hope it sticks for both of us because I'm really sick of names!


----------



## doggylover

kealz194 said:


> Doggylover we were looking at the my4 before Paige was born, I liked it, was one of the only ones i found i liked until i found the Icandy met my needs more, out of curiosity did you have a test run around the shop steering it?

Yep we had it and the quinny both out and test 'drove' them around the store. We were really happy with the one in store, obviously it's going to be a lot different when we are out and about, but we thought it coped with the tight turns really well. To be honest, the only place we really walk is in the countryside, so as long as it gets us over the bumpy road we live on, we'll be happy! We're not big townies! But good to know to look out for any issues :flower:

BitsySarah: Unfortunately I know nothing about platlets so can't offer any help. I'm sorry to hear you are struggling with work and travelling, make sure you take it easy.

Readytomum: hopefully a big growth spurt! Hardening must be a good sign? 

UKgirl: we picked out our cot and our chest of drawers from Ikea, along with a rocking chair I had my eye on :) Can't wait to actually BUY them, but won't be until February time. Glad to hear the my4 has good reviews, hopefully the my3 will be as good!

Littlespy: Nooo, don't tell me that about Maisie! I am hoping DH gets to feel baby soon, otherwise he will be even more disappointed than he already is!! And Violet Isobel is adorable! I think it's hard when you pick a name early and then after a while it just doesn't feel right anymore. Happened to us with Aubrey, and we have now more or less settled on Isabelle :)

Afm...grr Monday seems to come round too often!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all sorry I've been quiet I'm having a bonkers few days ....again lol!! Just wanted today hi to everyone and I will have a good catch up tonight - hopefully :) I'm off to help fit a saddle and help a friend sort her horse out (not officially working!) in the POURING rain - fun fun fun!! 

Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy- my other two kids were so active I used to call it wavey belly when they rolled around and my bump would look weird, my son used to stick out his bum at the top of my bump and I would pat it, when he is upset I automatically pat him bum still haha it still calms him down! this baby is a bit shy though. hopefully as the weeks pass he/she will get more active :) 

I love the name Violet Isobel! I love double barreled girls names, they are so pretty:) x

Doggylover, we will be going to Ikea for the under cot drawers and over cot changing table and a few toys :D Do you find that prams look better in the shops than online? x 

Nimbec, don't get too wet! have a lovely day with the horsies and your friend xx 

AFM, I'm planning my gender reveal to facebook, we have our scan in 2 weeks, I really hope baby will show us his/her bits lol.. I still feel like it's a boy for us, but I felt that with my daughter so I don't know. I have 2 butterflies tattoo'ed on my left hip/abdomen area as a tribute to my kids, in their favorite colours, I'm thinking of painting the word BOY in blue or GIRL in pink/red just below/ between them, taking a pic and posting it to facebook, after the rents have been informed that is! lol x


----------



## Mommabrown

Ebelle Congrats on Team Pink and Smanderson congrats on Team Blue!! How exciting for everyone to be finding out the genders!!!! 

Little Spy and Doggylover this little gal kicks so hard when DH is around it is like she is begging for his attention! She has woken him up a couple of times kicking his hand! 


Ukgirl i won't be getting anything else till Feb either but after the first of the year there are lots of sales!!! 

Afm, I got to see my kids for a bit on Sat and i loved spending that time with them. DH and i are so stressed with everything we start to argue on a drop of a dime. I am so ready for this to be over with.


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown I'm so so glad you got to see your kids. I'm sure leaving them again was just awful though :hugs: and no wonder you and dh are arguing with all the stress. Just make sure you are taking it easy. And your girl is obviously going to be a daddy's girl then!

Ukgirl this will sound stupid but the prams just look so much more real in the shops! When you can look at it from all angles, and actually figure out all the bits it's just so much better. I'm not adverse to a bit of pram porn on the Internet though :haha:

Ugh nimbec hope you didn't get soaked today!!


----------



## Conundrum

Hello all,

I am sorry for missing the last week or two, but everything is fine with us. I will be catching up on everyone tonight, but I hope all is well with everyone and their LOs. Just a quick update here, the baby is great, still a healthy heart-rate of 161, but the great news is we found out today we our having a little girl:happydance:.


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations on team pink conundrum! Seems like its gonna a very pink April lol!!! Only 22 days now till we find out which team we are! Hopefully I can help even it out a bit! Lol xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Bitsy Sarah, sorry i know nothing about platlets either:wacko:

Doggylover, yay for deciding on a pram and furniture!

Nimbec, hope you didnt get too wet saddle fitting today!

Mommabrown so glad you got to see your children this weekend, do you have any idea when the hearing will be? i so hope it all gets sorted before xmas for you.

Ugirl painting the gender on your hip sounds like a great idea, how exciting not long now!

AFM, Had a nice day visiting a friend with my LO. Got home and had tea and a desert of pancakes and oh my! have eaten way too many! Fit to burst but no doubt in an hour or so il be chumping chocolate, im so bad right now!
Mums having DS overnight on wed, picking him up about lunchtime and dropping him back the following afternoon so a bit of a break for me and OH, we are gonna go and see skyfall and maybe blitz some of the xmas shopping. The most important thing will be a lay in though!


----------



## Mommabrown

Woohoo Conundrum! Welcome to team pink!!!

Oh kealz194 i swear once we were on the count down it seemed like forever for the u/s to get there! Can't wait to hear what you are having either!! 

Doggylover it was hard they were crying and not wanting to go back but they know i love them and that it is up to them to tell the judge the truth of the matter and then he will decide what is best.


----------



## Mommabrown

melissasbump said:


> Bitsy Sarah, sorry i know nothing about platlets either:wacko:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown so glad you got to see your children this weekend, do you have any idea when the hearing will be? i so hope it all gets sorted before xmas for you.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, Had a nice day visiting a friend with my LO. Got home and had tea and a desert of pancakes and oh my! have eaten way too many! Fit to burst but no doubt in an hour or so il be chumping chocolate, im so bad right now!
> Mums having DS overnight on wed, picking him up about lunchtime and dropping him back the following afternoon so a bit of a break for me and OH, we are gonna go and see skyfall and maybe blitz some of the xmas shopping. The most important thing will be a lay in though!


Yes on the 26th of this month. Two long weeks....

Oh I was this way last night just eating eating eating. I hope you and OH have a great break way from DS and wonderful date night!!! Sounds like you have it all figured out! :winkwink:


----------



## melissasbump

Mommabrown lol yes got it figured out but not in the way OH would like lol! When we have a break i like to make the most of it and get stuff done thats not easy to do with DS but OH has other ideas...


----------



## doggylover

Conundrum congrats on :pink:!!! And glad to hear that LO is healthy and happy in there!

Melissa sounds like you will have a great day/night on Wednesday- a nice relaxed day with oh :)

Mommabrown you know your kids will tell the truth, and judges can see through any lines that a kid has been fed. Hopefully I'm 2 weeks your family will be back together.

Weirdly...my butt muscles are really sore today! When we were walking the dogs I felt like my butt was about to give way!! So random!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh doggylover i am sorry your butt muscles are sore! Crazy that they are hurting! 

I feel bad i cooked a roast with potatoes and carrots and have actually started eating before Dh and Ds have even came home!


----------



## kealz194

Aw I feel your pain doggylover, my thigh muscles killed yesterday! For no reason! Hope ou feel better, maybe a hot soak in the bath!? 
I don't blame you mommabrown if your hungry your hungry! I'm not feeling at all well today so my oh said he would cook! Took so long I was actually sick from hunger, and the bile (sorry tmi) burnt my throat so when I did finally eat I didn't enjoy it at my throat hurts now :( so I say eat when you need to lol!!! They can have it warmed up! :) an I'm sure they won't mind x


----------



## Conundrum

@kealz194: Thank you very much, and I wish you all of the luck in the world. I know from my own experience I was a nervous wreck of anticipation the last week.:haha: It makes it worth it though. Good luck and I hope you receive whatever gender you are wanting.

Mommabrown: Thank you very much, I appreciate it :hugs:. I hope you week goes well and you enjoy your downtime.

Doggylover: Thank you! I do hope your muscles work themselves out, weired cramping is always fun, lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh kealz sorry your not feeling well. I just recently got an appetite back and i am hungry before i know it. I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown said:


> Oh doggylover i am sorry your butt muscles are sore!

:rofl: thank you! Not something I ever thought I'd be talking about with other people! Oh pregnancy! And I was sooo hungry when I got home today.luckily dh was home before me and had made dinner AND lunch for tomorrow. It was great!

Kealz that sounds awful :( sorry you are having a miserable day.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover I laughed so hard at ''pram porn!'' I do enjoy a bit of pram porn myself LOL xx

After my afternoon nap I got asked by a friend to pick her little girl up from school, I usually dont mind but it's becoming very often now. She said she was just going to look at a car but she was gone for 3 hours!!! I had to walk 3 kids home from school and OH goes to work at 4 so I was alone with 3 children all 6 and under trashing my once tidy flat and arguing over someone cheating at snakes and ladders until they lost the dice... :/ And to top it off I needed a poo but I knew as soon as I sat on the toilet her mum would knock on the door. I had cramps for aaaages lol.


----------



## ReadytoMum

conundrum: Congrats on team pink!! I've only got 3 weeks left to go now before DH and I get to find out!! :happydance:

ukgirl: Sorry you keep getting stuck helping out with childcare. That's not cool. Like you said, it's no big deal once and a while, but if it's becoming a regular habit maybe you'll have to talk to her about it. You're supposed to be trying to take it easy... and that's got to be hard enough with your own two LO's let alone someone else's too!! 

doggylover: Pram porn? bahahaha I love you ladies. I haven't really started looking at buggies yet, because I know it's going to be an involved process and I just don't have the time to start right now, because once I start, I won't want to stop until I've decided! :haha:

mommabrown: I'm so glad you got to visit with your kids, and I'm so hopeful for you that after the 26th things will be back to the way they should be. Hang in there lady. :hugs:

kealz: sorry to hear you're not feeling well! My day started off pretty yucky too. I got sick this morning, but thankfully it was before breakfast so nothing to come up but bile. Not sure what set it off either... it was pretty random.

melissabump: Sounds like a lovely short-break coming up! I say give-er on the Christmas shopping! I started mine today, and I'm about half done! I hate dealing with malls (and the people in them!) in Decemeber... so I always try to get done early.

Hope everyone is doing ok today! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Lol, honestly I just google pictures of all different prams all the time! I prefer three wheelers it has to be said :blush:

Readytomum I have been checking out prams for years...it all started when I was collecting a little one from school in 2008 and saw a mum with a three wheeled quinny. Have been in love with them ever since! Until I saw the my3 and it was like the quinny plus some for me....cue heavy breathing!!! But when I got my BFP I did spend some serious time just making sure that it really was the right type of pram for us, some serious research on kiddicare and which? was done!

I know this makes me a huge weirdo :haha: :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

:haha: @doggylover!! LOL I like the big pump up wheels for rough terrain, totally does it for me! 

Readytomum, thank you! :hugs: yeah my OH tells me all the time to say no but I didn't want her little girl to be sitting alone in school waiting for her mum for hours after everyone had gone home. It's really tiring looking after other people's kids, you can't tell them off as much as you can your own lol. Trying to tell her nicely 15 times not to throw to dice was becoming exhausting  You would think being pregnant she would give me a break!! guess again! If she asks me again I'll have a word I guess xx


----------



## Bjs2005

Conundrum, congrats on team pink!!! 

Mommabrown, that's great you got to see your kids! I couldn't imagine having to be away from them for so long. Hopefully time will fly until the 26 and they will come home to their momma!

As for strollers, I am torn on what to get. There are two I really like, one is a complete travel system with the stroller, car seat and base. The other is a three wheeled one that is really great for jogging. I want both! 

Afm, I didn't have to go into work today and absolutely loved it. Besides my full time job I do some side independent contract work for a company that is all done from my home computer. I spent the day working on assignments for them and still had the freedom to do other things at home if needed. I loved it! I could definitely work from home full time, too bad I can't find a job that will pay as much as a go to work type job...maybe one day...


----------



## doggylover

Bjs very jealous of your working from home day! Sounds lovely! My dh works one day a week from home and I get so mad that I have to get up early and he doesn't :haha:

Ukgirl I am also all about the all terrain wheels...luckily the my3 has all 3 like that!


----------



## kealz194

Ooh I love kiddiecare doggylover! They are such good value as well! Injustice bought a group 123 carseat for Paige for £30 and its brilliant! Last till she is 11! That kind of car seat is £60+ everywhere else! I was like that with everything! I knew everything I wanted from ages ago as worked in mothercare I knew all the best products that I wanted lol!!! 
Weird question, my belly is hurting and my belly button is so sore even just to touch it, feels like someone is sticking their finger in way too far! Does anyone else have this? X


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Kealz I was feeling this last week. When i gave my OB a call he said it is just uterus growing and it actually went away after a few days.  

Doggy lover DH and I can't agree on any strollers and it is driving me nuts. Usually when looking he tells me what he also like since he does push it too but nope nothing. He won't even budge. 

Well Ex husbands family is doing everything they can to be snoopy! They all keep friend requesting me on FB and you would think since we haven't talked in 8 years that they would get the idea i don't want to be friends with them. So i push not now and don't know them. Ha Ha idiots!


----------



## kealz194

Thanks momma brown! I'm glad I'm not the only one! It's horrible! Doesn't help that I'm feeling rough too, cannot shake this blasted head ache!!! I hope you get your kiddies back soon mommabrown, I couldn't imagine not having my Paige with me! Fxed for you xxxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you! It is definitely hard...he never wanted them and now he is doing this...oh well i am very positive we have a great chance of getting them back. 

It does hurt even when you move or bend over oh i am glad that it does go away! These pregnancy headaches are the worst! I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies,

Just caught up on all the activity and overall it looks like everyone is doing ok :thumbup:

So excited to read all the gender reveals that have happened and the ones that are coming up soon!!!! 
Its funny that girls are still dominating the April thread but Boys far outrank the girls for november scans lol.

After the initial surprise of team blue here (mostly because I had sone all the decorating in my head for a girl :haha:), and am beyond excited for my little man :happydance: . My mom came to the appointment (first grandbaby) and she was really hoping girl... she asked the tech 3 times if she was sure lol and the tech said: I've been doing this for 32 years and I am 100% sure lol. Since my mom only raised girls, she has no clue about boys and thats why she wanted a girl. Now that we know, she is extreamly excited and already went shopping :dohh:

As for Strollers/Prams... We have been looking for a while too and we love the 3 wheel strollers that have the inflatable wheels. That way it can be used on and off road (we think lol). Maybe someone has experience with this one but we love the Babytrend Expedition travel system?? It's cheap compared to the brand names ($180 for stroller, carseat and base), so now i'm unsure if that means it will be no good :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

I love the look of the 3 wheelers but in practice they aren't so great IMO, I had one for DS when DD started to wlak everywhere, we had a hauk I think, can't remember which make, but at the time I didn't have a car and had to bus it, my 3 wheeler couldn't fit in one space on the bus, it took up the whole wheel chair space, which wasn't great around xmas time! Also The other issue I had apart from the bulky size of it was the swivel wasn't great and many times I would have to lift the push chair at the front to turn corners.... pain in the bottom! But i have also used a friends Quizzy zap and that was amazingly light and easy to use. So I think if you are getting a 3 wheeler make sure you try it out in the store before buying it. 

mammabrown I get a lot of that from my exes family, just ignore them they soon get bored lol xxx 

well I don't like to admit it but I'm a bit of a girl gamer and OH and I excitedly waited by the front door this morning for the post man to bring our brand new black ops 2 game!! It was like xmas lol. So I've been playing that with him all day really so nothing new to report :) 13 days til our scan! yay! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Haha me and DH play games together too. He usually ends up quitting and then i play them till i beat them! Good quality time spent together too! lol 

I find i am getting back to being pretty sleepy these days. Dunno if i am just exhausted or if it is pregnancy related but i take naps for hours!


----------



## ukgirl23

I nap for upto 2 hours after lunch while the kids are at school, I nap more now than I did in the 1st trimester! you're not alone :) xx


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Wow.... So much to catch up on.... I'll have to spend some time reading what all's been going on over the long weekend.

Mommabrown & ukgirl.... I too am sleepy right now. I find that it's really bad just after I eat. But I'm still going to bed around 8:00-8:30pm right now. But last night I woke up at 2:45 & couldn't go back to sleep. It's looking to be a long day today!!!

Congrats to all who have had their gender scans & found out what they are having. I can't wait til Saturday so I can join in the group of Team Blue or Team Pink!!!

AFM. Well, Friday I had lunch with the MIL. It was really great & I love that she is staying in touch with me & really putting out an effort to be apart of mine & the baby's lives. I can't explain how truly supportive she has been. I can't imagine having a more amazing MIL.

Saturday afternoon I went to the oh's house & we watched movies until 8:30pm. It was really nice, no talking, just cuddling on the couch & watching movies like nothing was wrong. We actually listened to LO on the doppler & oh actually got teary eyed! We discussed baby names (which was a FIRST)! He really likes the girl name I have picked out. I told him as far as boy names goes, I'm still at a loss so we will prolly find out on Saturday it's a boy! He thought that was pretty funny. As I was getting ready to leave he kissed me & asked that I give him a chance & we really work to get things fixed. He said he wants me home by Christmas.... I told him it was really up to him & we would see. 

Had a HUGE FALL yesterday at my parents house. Busted my arse on their ceramic floor. Let me tell ya, that crap doesn't give a bit!!! But luckily I did it 2 hours before my regular monthly doc visit & I landed on my right hip, right elbow & both knees. I have bruises on both of my knees, left inside & right outside (I also have pretty good knots on both). I have gained 5lbs since my last appointment in October! My doc was really happy about that. The LO's heartbeat was 156! Staying strong.

Hope everyone has a fantastic week! Good Luck to all that are having scans this week!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Kealz £30 for a car seat until Paige is 11 is a flipping bargain!!

Mommabrown what strollers are you sticking on with dh? 

Steph I haven't heard of that brand of stroller, but I'm the same with the reasons we need a 3 wheeler, we are mainly on road, but country lanes with no footpath and plenty of potholes!! Why don't you look on which? And see if they have any reviews of your stroller?

Ukgirl I knew we loved the quinny as my SIL has one and we've used it for nephew lots. Space isn't an issue for us as I have a 4x4 and dh has a people carrier - there are no buses where we live! A 4 wheeler, or even any pram with the hard plastic wheels just wouldn't cope out where we live!

Lol at you gamer girls! We have a Wii but never ever play anything. Dh isn't into gaming at all. 

Maybesoon I'm so glad you got to spend some quality time with dh and things went well. Sorry to hear about your fall - I hope you aren't too bruised!!

Not much new with me today :shrug: I am 19 weeks today :happydance: and have my scan next Wednesday :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Bjs2005 said:


> As for strollers, I am torn on what to get. There are two I really like, one is a complete travel system with the stroller, car seat and base. The other is a three wheeled one that is really great for jogging. I want both!


I got the jogging stroller travel system by Baby Trend for dd(#1). :thumbup: I have no real complaints. I knew I would never use a big ol' 4 hard plastic wheeled stroller. The only time we use the jogging stroller is for longer walks/jogs or going to the zoo. For everything else, I wear her or use the umbrella stroller; usually the former, especially when she was small. Plan to get an Ergo soon so wearing her will likely happen more again now. No regrets on making that decision at all.

Now I'm torn about whether I want to get a stroller/stand on thing or a double jogging stroller. :wacko: I have plenty of time to decide because I know I'll wear a little baby wherever we go for the first several months. Maisie wasn't able to sit up in the jogging stroller until she was about 5 months (I think they actually tell you not to use it without the car seat until they're 6 months but she was was way ahead of the curve in terms of muscle control & stuff so for her it was fine to start a little early).


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I know I am getting ahead of myself, but since picking out our pushchair I've been wondering what to do when #2 comes along :haha: I think wearing #2 and having #1 in the pushchair sounds like a great idea. Double strollers, no matter how streamline, can still be BIG.

Forgot to mention - a child at my school said to me today "congratulations on being pregnant" and I was like "uhm...I'm not pregnant." Her face DROPPED. I am a cruel, cruel person, but it was worth it! She told me that all the kids know, and apparently word on Facebook from the kids is the baby is a boy! That's impressive! The kid with ultrasound eyesight should report to my room everyday for a checkup! Clearly they know much more than I do!!!

My bump is huge today, no wonder they all know!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, Doggylover! So mean! :haha:

Yes, my plan of wearing #2 with #1 in the stroller works well assuming 1) we don't go anywhere for hours and hours and hours and 2) LO likes to be worn (because some babies HATE. IT.). Also worry about how Maisie will react to me wearing a new baby and not wearing her much anymore. :dohh: I may seriously have to be one of those moms wearing toddler on the back, baby on the front. :haha: I just have a feeling that Maisie is going to want to do what the new baby does (nurse, be worn, rocked, whatever). I _hope_ I'm wrong and that she goes in the other direction of wanting to embrace being a "big girl" and be a little more independent & mommy's helper.


----------



## doggylover

You certainly wouldn't be going anywhere for hours and hours with both of them strapped onto you! I'm sure Maisie will be great! If she has some dolls you could play with them with her, and get her to help you 'take care' of the dolls so when the baby comes she can do the same.


----------



## ukgirl23

haha doggylover, the mums at my kids school have begun to notice and I see them looking at my bump. One old lady in tesco a week ago was just starring at it :/

Well for those of you who don't know, I took my daughter (6) to a swimming party on saturday, looks like she come home with more than just a goody bag... Looks like she's got the 3rd child's illness.. ringworm -_- .... One thing after another!!! Gotta get her a doctors appt now, luckily they have thursday off school so I can get her seen then but in the mean time I'm going have to monitor it, She has eczema pretty bad in winter at times so it could just be a ring of dry skin just looking like it. We'll see :(


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha doggylover that's priceless!

OH NO ukgirl! Luckily ringworms are a quick fix with some antifungal cream. My stepsons use to get them every summer!

Thanks doggylover. It was really nice to have some time to just be together with no drama for once. It was nice to have him just be with me. The fall.... Well both knees are swollen & bruised & it hurts to walk, but at least it wasn't my tummy! I'm just thankful my tummy isn't big enough to get in the way just yet!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahahahaha thanks for the laugh doggylover!! Nothing i have looked at has stuck. The regular strollers, the travel system strollers, the jogging strollers ( which i find we will use more often and be easier on us!) he says he don't like the way they look or they aren't girly enough or he will think about it! Ugh men....i still have a couple of months of sweet talking him to get him to give in!! 

Maybesoon glad you and DH had that little bonding with the baby! It gets more real for them when they can hear the heart beat and see your growing belly. I really think it sounds pretty promising for you two just have to take it one step at a time. 

UKgirl my daughter get eczema in the winter too! We buy Aveeno Eczema cream for her and Cortizone 10 healing cream and alternate them out all winter. It really helps her stop scratching and when it clears up there are no scars. Apple cider vinegar and tea tree oil or just go out and buy some Lamisl the stuff for athlete's foot it helps to cure it too. Keep the affected area dry because it thrives in wet warm places. Hope this helps.


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you Mommabrown. I told him about the gender/3d scan scheduled for this Saturday & he wants to go. So right now, pending nothing going wrong this week, we are leaving Friday afternoon (the appointment is 3 hours away in Ft. Worth) and staying the night & making it a weekend trip for just the "3" of us. I'm hoping this time alone away will help some too... Please keep your fingers crossed. I'm trying to not get my hopes up....


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh honey I am sure it will all work out for you. I hope you guys have a great trip (pending nothing happens.) Maybe this is just what he needs is to be away from it all with just you and the bump! I tell ya men are crazy!!


----------



## melissasbump

Littlespy, we have an Ergo and love it! Theres no way i could babywear all the time though, we do out out for long periods and also il be recovering from a section so wont be an option at all for the first few weeks

Doggylover, Lol yes double/tandem pushchairs are bigger! What sort of age gap would you ideally like to have? And ahh you are so cruel! lol

Ukgirl, boo to ringworm! Ive only ever seen it on a horse, im guessing its the same.

Not much to report here, DS had his swimming lesson this morning, did a bt of shopping after that, am so tired now as he was up in the night randomly, no idea why! 
Skyfall and chinese buffet tommorrow yay!
Oh and my scan is next monday, ive also got a birthing options class before that


----------



## melissasbump

Maybe soon, glad things are looking more postive with DH, hope this is the turnaround for you both now and he bucks his ideas up! The trip sounds like a lovely idea.


----------



## doggylover

In terms of age gap I'm not sure, I always thought I'd like them close together, but recently I've been thinking 2+ years. It took us a year to conceive this one, so providing we are lucky enough to have more, it may take use quite a while, so bargaining on a larger gap means I won't be too disappointed if it actually takes that long! If that makes sense?!?!

And I flipping love Chinese buffet!!!! I am so jealous!!


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover, I originally wanted a larger age gap than what we will have.. however changed my mind, based on several things. Now im getting scared! lol

This chinese buffet is immense, a little place but lovely food, plenty of choice and only £5.90 per head! result!!


----------



## Steph82

@ LittleSpy, the term "wearing the baby" just always makes me think of a nice purse or jacket :rofl:

Maybesoon, I think I nice weekend getaway would be perfect! I hope it all works out! And of course the 3D will be amazing!!

Ukgirl, sorry to hear about your daughter but I guess just like everyone said... at least it's easy to fix :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh, I have never had or seen ringworm before so I was freaking out but I have googled it and it seems pretty straight forward. So that's good lol. Thank you ladies xx


----------



## maybesoon

lol ukgirl.... I guess ringworms are the types of things I'm use to since we lived in the country & my stepsons were into everything!!!! Oh the oldest got pin worms every stinking summer too. Had to go to the drug store for over the counter wormer every summer. Perks of your kiddo fishing with chicken livers & not keeping his nasty little fingers out of his mouth no matter how many times you told him too!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl I have only heard of it on horses, I knew people could get it, but I didn't think it was common - but it seems to be more so than I knew! Hopefully Connie will be OK.

Melissa don't worry about the age gap, think how close your LOs will be! It will be great for them!! I honestly don't know if I could find the energy to be pregnant with a young LO running around - I don't know how so many of you ladies do it!!!


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> lol ukgirl.... I guess ringworms are the types of things I'm use to since we lived in the country & my stepsons were into everything!!!! Oh the oldest got pin worms every stinking summer too. Had to go to the drug store for over the counter wormer every summer. Perks of your kiddo fishing with chicken livers & not keeping his nasty little fingers out of his mouth no matter how many times you told him too!!!!!


:rofl: ewww on the raw chicken livers fingers ahahah.... I guess this is the one downside to boys ... they tend to be dirty ahahah


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh maybesoon thats gross!! Lol yeh I live in a highly populated area and if one child in class has something they will all get it before the days out lol. last xmas both my children and their whole classes came down with chicken pox over the 2 week holiday!! 

We have done,slapped cheek syndrome, chicken pox and now ringworm.. 3 down!! I forget how many child illnesses there are. Ringworm is a fungal infection which feeds off dry skin which makes sense to it being on her arm because the tops of her arms and her chest are worse for her excema. we tried the aveeno creams and the bath stuff but it didnt help neither did oilitum there were a few things that helped us one including several products from lush which were expensive but really effective and another was a herbal spray.. xx


----------



## maybesoon

Luckily my doc was familiar with my stepson's summer rotation of ringworms so I'd just call the office & they would fax in a prescription of antifungal cream to the pharmacist.


----------



## Conundrum

I just caught up on the last few pages, so I did not want to read and run. It sounds like everyone is having a great time, other than the symptoms of either pregnancy or shopping.:haha: I must admit, we have not even looked at strollers yet, so will be settling in this weekend to cover the basics. 

Good luck to those whose scans are coming in the next couple of weeks, be sure to ask for the DVD or CD disk ( there is usually a small charge, but it is worth it to be able to watch again- I have 3 times since yesterday.) I hope everyone gets what they are hoping for as well as a happy and healthy pregnancy for the 4-5 months remaining.:happydance:

As for the ringworm, I have to agree, it is very common to have in our area. Since I have four older brothers, I personally had it a few times. Though if you are into home remedies, my mother used to cover the area with fingernail polish remover, clean it, and then re-coat it about four times a day. Usually went away in a day or so.


----------



## kirstabelle

maybesoon said:


> Congrats to all who have had their gender scans & found out what they are having. I can't wait til Saturday so I can join in the group of Team Blue or Team Pink!!!
> 
> We discussed baby names (which was a FIRST)! He really likes the girl name I have picked out. I told him as far as boy names goes, I'm still at a loss so we will prolly find out on Saturday it's a boy! The LO's heartbeat was 156! Staying strong.

Maybesoon- Just wanted to mention, that's a girly heartrate you've got going there :winkwink: That was one of the "signs" I completely ignored because I had heard so many people say it wasn't true, but my baby had girly heartrates (over 140) at midwide appts and scans and I kept brushing it off and then... tah dah... team pink! :haha: 

Glad everything is improving with your OH and sorry to hear bout your fall, that must have been scary. What a relief to have your appt right after!


----------



## LittleSpy

Me a little over 2 years ago would think current me is completely crazy with having 2 under 2. But when pregnant with Maisie, we decided we wanted an 18-30 month age gap. We'll be on the lower end of that gap (20-21 months), which I didn't quite expect, but I was really itching to ttc#2! :wacko: I've only talked to 1 person out of several who had kids a similar distance apart who didn't like it. And she's really just a miserable person in general. I don't think she likes her kids at all. Or her job, or her husband, or anything.s just constant complaining and talking about super trashy reality TV shows with her. Yuck. :shrug:

And yup, my only experience with ringworm is on dogs, but I always treat it with the anti-fungal creams for athlete's foot like others have suggested. :thumbup: It's (obviously) contagious, though, so wash your hands really well after applying the cream and don't let her rub/scratch it if you can help it.


----------



## Bjs2005

kirstabelle said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who have had their gender scans & found out what they are having. I can't wait til Saturday so I can join in the group of Team Blue or Team Pink!!!
> 
> We discussed baby names (which was a FIRST)! He really likes the girl name I have picked out. I told him as far as boy names goes, I'm still at a loss so we will prolly find out on Saturday it's a boy! The LO's heartbeat was 156! Staying strong.
> 
> Maybesoon- Just wanted to mention, that's a girly heartrate you've got going there :winkwink: That was one of the "signs" I completely ignored because I had heard so many people say it wasn't true, but my baby had girly heartrates (over 140) at midwide appts and scans and I kept brushing it off and then... tah dah... team pink! :haha:
> 
> Glad everything is improving with your OH and sorry to hear bout your fall, that must have been scary. What a relief to have your appt right after!Click to expand...

The wife's tale wasn't true for me...baby's hb was high for me every time but turned out to be a boy! Guess you have a 50/50 chance ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks for the tip conundrum :) xx

Congrats on team blue bjs. xx

the age gap between my 2 is 2 years but they have terrible sibling rivalry lol they both get crazy amounts of attention and still fight for it. I like the closeness in ages though as they go through school fairly close to each other and are very good at teaching each other new things. I think having a boy and a girl so close is tough because they have different interests and they can fight over what to play with together. my daughter is quite dominating so she usually wins lok my boy is more easy going and doesnt sweat the small stuff as much.I think this tine with the bigger age gap my older two will be protective and possibly try to help out as much as they can. xx


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy that other girl you know sounds like a treat - doesn't like her kids or husband?! Some people are so insane!

Well, I'll get número uno out of the way first and then see. You never know, the trauma of the whole labour bit might put me off my big family plan for life!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Bjs2005 said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who have had their gender scans & found out what they are having. I can't wait til Saturday so I can join in the group of Team Blue or Team Pink!!!
> 
> We discussed baby names (which was a FIRST)! He really likes the girl name I have picked out. I told him as far as boy names goes, I'm still at a loss so we will prolly find out on Saturday it's a boy! The LO's heartbeat was 156! Staying strong.
> 
> Maybesoon- Just wanted to mention, that's a girly heartrate you've got going there :winkwink: That was one of the "signs" I completely ignored because I had heard so many people say it wasn't true, but my baby had girly heartrates (over 140) at midwide appts and scans and I kept brushing it off and then... tah dah... team pink! :haha:
> 
> Glad everything is improving with your OH and sorry to hear bout your fall, that must have been scary. What a relief to have your appt right after!Click to expand...
> 
> The wife's tale wasn't true for me...baby's hb was high for me every time but turned out to be a boy! Guess you have a 50/50 chance ;)Click to expand...

The wife's tale was also not true for me. HB was usually between 150-160 (never below) and its a boy :)


----------



## Melon1003

Hi all :D

I have a few days to catch up on (again lol), so here goes...

Ebelle, Congrats on :pink: !!!

Bitsysarah, Sorry to hear you're having a few health worries, hope everything's ok and your blood pressure sorts itself out :hugs:

Conundrum, Congrats on :pink: !!!

Mommabrown, Glad to hear you got to spend time with your kids!! That's wonderful!! Hopefully the next couple of weeks will fly by for you and it will all be sorted :hugs:

Maybesoon, I can't believe you had a fall!!! Glad to hear baby's ok, and I hope your pain eases soon!

Ukgirl, I hope your LO is ok, I've never dealt with ringworm but it sounds vile lol. I hope it's as easy to treat as everyone seems to say :thumbup:

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

I had a bit of a stressful weekend. I had a small bleed on Sunday afternoon, so I called my midwife who told me to go to A & E. 3 hours later I had finally been checked out and given an appointment at the EPAC for yesterday morning.

Anyway, I got to hear my baby's heartbeat for the first time at that appointment yesterday :D Obviously all seems to be ok which is a relief :happydance:

I was given antibiotics for a minor UTI though, and I hate swallowing tablets lol. Gotta take 4 a day for 10 days!!! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

4 a day seems like a lot of tablets, Melon! I don't envy you that! Glad to know that everything is OK with LO though, and so glad you got to hear the heartbeat!!! It's so cool!

Ugh the weather is miserable here today and it'smaking me (and the kids!) sleepy. Can't wait to get out of school (to the dentist lol!)


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies.... One day closer to the gender/3d scan!!! I can't wait!!!

Kirstabelle, Bjs2005 & Steph..... Yeah the wives tale on the heartrate didn't hold true on my best friend either. She has 3 girls & all had low heartrates throughout pregnancy. I did ask my doc again on Monday if the heartrate was any indication of a girl. She said absolutely NOT. So hopefully we will find out on Saturday!!!!

The fall was pretty scary. I think it scared my parents more than it did me. They were about to stroke trying to get to me. I'm thankful my tummy just isn't big enough to have gotten in the way. My knees on the other hand... Well it's going to take a few days for them to recover!!!

Hope everyone has a great day! It's been cold here the last few days... YUCK!

Good Luck to anyone getting scans today!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Heart rate is totally unreliable. My good friend is having a boy his HR is 160-170 and another friend is having a girl her heart rate is always 170-175. My Lo is in the 150's and so was my DD and my DS's (both) were in the 140's. I was told heart rate has to do with mothers heart rate and blood flow to placenta not gender. 


It has been cold here too Maybesoon and I actually am enjoying it. It helps with my pregnancy heat! lol

Well nothing new here today...Dh is worried over these headaches i have been getting. A friend of his scared him into thinking it could be preelcampisa. Men i swear! But i have a Dr appointment Monday and i told him i would tell him about these headaches but don't think he will say much because they are common during pregnancy and I am under quite a bit of stress so i am not looking to far into it.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey everyone! 

The heart rate theory run true for me with both my LOs. So I can't say anything against it. For it to be a girlt he heart rate has to be 170bpm+ I heard but my midwife told me on my first appointment that my baby had a faster heart beat which could mean girl. This baby has a fast heart rate too so we'll see how it goes, but my intuition calls boy on this one. 

Maybesoon Sorry to hear you are having headaches :( I had pre-eclampsia in my first pregnancy and you know if you have it, it's more than headaches, your hands and feet puff up and you get a numb spot on the top of your bump, plus headaches and seeing sparks or dots in your vision. I only had it mildly but it still sucked. I also get days where my headaches are so bad that I get dizzy and struggle to walk anywhere. I think it's just stress and hormones xxx Hope you feel better soon and it's not long now until your hearing so at least then you will get an idea of where you stand with the kids and getting them back xx

AFM I just slept all day lol, Had to take my babies to the dentist, all was good, Connie has 4 wobbly teeth, I bet they fall out all the same week before xmas! lol and OH just got to work to hear he has a meeting with the boss tomorrow and he and a co-worker may be getting the sack this month, which stresses me out more than I can say, we have court coming up on the 27th and xmas coming and a baby coming, oh dear! it doesn't rain it pours lol! I'm keeping my happiness up by counting down the days to our U/S :D 12 days to go! :) x


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown.... I'm having headaches/Migraines also.... I went to the chiropractor last Thursday because my head was hurting so bad & had been for 3 days. I really think it helped. My doc seems to think it's hormone related. I just went from all day barfing & nausea to headaches... But it's all good as long as my baby is doing good.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks ladies! These are the worst i have had the whole pregnancy feels like someone bashed the back of my skull in and they won't go away with Tylenol or sleep. I think they are stress too. He never gets to worried and it was absolutely scary for him to even say something like that out of concern.


----------



## kirstabelle

maybesoon said:


> I did ask my doc again on Monday if the heartrate was any indication of a girl. She said absolutely NOT.

Ha ha! I tried to get the tech at my NT scan to tell me which side my placenta was on (which is another wives tale about gender right for boys left for girls) and she got all exasperated and wouldn't tell me and just said "it is no where near your cervix and that is all that matters" What a grump! The tech at my first U/S told me it was on my right side but I wanted to see if it had moved. In spite of the wives tales being based on no real science I still think they're fun to make up theories about. For some reason I had decided the heart rate meant nothing, but placenta side meant something and compounded my boy theory :haha:

Can't wait for everyone's scans. Soon the only person I will be able to invent gender theories about is doggylover :haha: Maybe doggylover's baby will be a boy just to even things up a bit more at the end :)


----------



## maybesoon

lol kirstabelle!!! Even though I don't believe in the chinese gender tests I have done them over & over & over.... They have all came back boy. But I'm craving sweets & nothing salty so... I have gone through the top 20 list & it's back & forth 50/50 on boy or girl..... So funny how everyone seems to "know" what I'm having.... I just laugh & say "well come Saturday, hopefully we will know for sure".


----------



## ukgirl23

kristabelle I've gone with the whole skull theory technique and chinese predictor, I got boy, I did post my lasy u/s pics up on here and babycenter and 6 ladies replied girl only 2 replied boy and 4 didn't know :/ I can not wait to find out what we are having!!

maybesoon with my boy I craved sweets so did my mum, we ate pick n mix and drank endless amounts of milk, with my girl I was more into savory foods..

This pregnancy is a mix of both, I'm craving curry and chocolate and all sorts! I hear so much stuff and conflicting theories I dont know if any of them actually work.


----------



## kealz194

There is the rib theory as well! If you can get a good us shot of the ribs, boys have one set more than girls! But both my us pics you can't see the ribs! Only 3 weeks till we find out! I'm so excited now! Needs to hurry up!!!


----------



## maybesoon

oh kealz, I hadn't heard about the rib theory... hmmmm... I'm so going to be stalking the ribs come Saturday!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm off to count my babies ribs now! lol xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Hahaha Ukgirl I pulled out the sonogram and tried to see if ribs were in there but nope just a chest shot! You girls have me rolling!


----------



## ukgirl23

well I just googled it because I wanted to know how many ribs I was looking for and it says that both boys and girls each have 12 pairs of ribs and that only odd people have one rib more than others which is attached usually to the cervical bone (base of the neck). I should have known this really being into medicine and nursing!! eeek!! but yeh don't bother counting the ribs boys and girls both have the same amount, the fact that girls have one set extra is a myth xx


----------



## ukgirl23

omg not odd people as in weird, odd... but odd people as in not all people LOL!


----------



## Steph82

As far as I know, every human has 24 (12 on each side) ribs. 

The only exception is that every few hundered human has an extra rib (certical rib).


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> Can't wait for everyone's scans. Soon the only person I will be able to invent gender theories about is doggylover :haha: Maybe doggylover's baby will be a boy just to even things up a bit more at the end :)

:rofl: well I will supply you with all the info I can for you to guess about!!! At the minute hb has been 160+, and I've had lots of spots...which they say means girl...but after my scan next week I'll give you all a good look at the pics! :mrgreen:

I always thought girls had an extra rib...or do I mean boys...someone anyway! All because Adam's rib was taken out to make Eve. (Good to know I get all my anatomy knowledge from a book that is several thousand years old!!)


----------



## maybesoon

ok... Thanks ukgirl.... Now I won't look like a crazy woman on Saturday asking over & over can we count ribs!!!! hehehe


----------



## ukgirl23

dont worry doggylover, I'm studying nursing and I got it wrong based on the bible! lol 

Haha Maybesoon could you imagine the look on that sonographers face if you actually asked that!! omg priceless :haha: 

My little tiny (promoted from bean now to tiny) is kicking up a storm today! :D Love these little movements :) Is anyone else's baby hanging out really low? I have a huge bump but baby likes the bottom half :( x


----------



## maybesoon

YES ukgirl! My bump seems really high to me & my baby is hanging out mostly on my left side down low below my belly button.... I thought it was weird, but my doc on Monday said it was pretty normal.... When the little terd goes to dancing that's a different story!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

aww thank you maybesoon I was worrying again lol.. glad to hear that it's normal xx


----------



## maybesoon

I just found it odd that my bump is up so high. So high that if I eat a little more than I should it's hard to breath! But every single time I look for the heartbeat it's in the same spot. Even on Monday when the doc went to listen with her doppler, it was right under my belly button on the left side. Oh & I learned that the little sharp pains I'm having every now & then in that area are most likely my little terd dancing!!!! I just find it weird that I'm so big up top & the baby seems to be in the smallest space possible..... IDK this is my first!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

maybesoon said:


> my baby is hanging out mostly on my left side down low below my belly button....

... left side hey? Okay, I am betting on team pink for you Maybe Soon... and since I couldn't even guess the correct sex of the baby who lives in my belly I wouldn't put too much stock in my guesses! But for the fun of guessing, I'm guessing Team Pink for you :)

Don't worry Doggylover I'm developing my theory for you too :haha:

I read somewhere that its common to have a high bump if its your first baby and if you were in good shape prior to pregnancy. The stronger your core and ab muscles the higher your bump. Mine is pretty high too. I think that's why I can still button all my pants. Although at the end of the day they start to feel pretty tight now :haha:

And my kid is almost always down low and on the right. In the last week or so she has been venturing out to poke and jab in my in other places, but usually it is there. A couple of times this week I will get a poke on both sides at the same time as if she is stretching out long ways hammock style. At the beginning of our anatomy scan she was lying at the bottom of my uterus face down and hunched up like a little turtle :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

awww so cute kirstabelle!!! So your baby is hanging out on your right side & mine is on the left side & you are calling mine a girl too??? I need your theory on this!!!! hehehe


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm still feeling most movement very low down, probably 5 inches below my belly button. Assuming based on that Deucey is still breech and I'm feeling mostly leg movement.

Early on, I always found Maisie on the left. This one has been in the middle.


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh how cute Kristabelle! I carried low with both my girls so far and with both my boys i carried high and all out front. It is all different! And yes this little crash bandicoot is all over the place lately! 

Doggylover when is your scan?? Has the child who has x-ray vision made anymore gender predictions for you? Lol


----------



## ukgirl23

its amazing how you can have been pregnant before but still be worried about the common stuff! lol

I'm having a huge rant on a flu shot thread omg! lol


----------



## Mommabrown

So youngest DS is having his very first sleep over at his friend Levi's friday night and i think I am going to talk DH into going and seeing Breaking Dawn part 2 with me. I know i know I am freak! lol Maybe even go to get some chinese too!


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon and Kristabelle, I find LO bottom left as well but I still dont feel any real movement :growlmad:. Thought I felt something the other night but who knows lol. 

Its funny because the tech confirmed an Anterior Placenta and I asked if that was the reason that I hadn't felt anything... she said no :shrug:. She said not to expect it until 21 weeks... ugh

Mommabrown... that sounds awesome! I read all the books and loved them. The movies have been extreamly disappointing to me though... not that that will stop me from watching it anyway :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown.... Sounds like a great evening to me! I can't wait to see Breaking Dawn! Although I am a little sad this is the last one... :(


----------



## chig

I am so jealous of you ladies that can feel their baby moving around...I lay in bed or on the couch just holding my bump in hopes that I will feel something. Sometimes I convince myself that I felt something, but it ends up being gas:haha: I just want to feel the baby so bad, so that I can have the reassurance that everything is fine. With my luck, I won't feel the baby until much later...I guess I will just have to wait for my next OB appointment, which is next Tuesday, to get my reassurance. My anatomy scan is on Dec 4th! I am both excited and very very very very nervous. During my first pregnancy, this was the time I got the bad news about my baby's heart not being fully developed, so you can imagine how scared I am for this scan.:help:


----------



## kirstabelle

Chig, so sorry about your previous loss :hugs: That must have been so difficult for you and your fam. 

Hope that your baby starts dancing around soon! And my fingers are crossed and all good thoughts coming your way for your anatomy scan this time. Chances are very good that this time everything will be okay! Are you going to find out the sex of the baby? Or would you also like one of my terrible guesses? :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

chig said:


> I am so jealous of you ladies that can feel their baby moving around...I lay in bed or on the couch just holding my bump in hopes that I will feel something. Sometimes I convince myself that I felt something, but it ends up being gas:haha: I just want to feel the baby so bad, so that I can have the reassurance that everything is fine. With my luck, I won't feel the baby until much later...I guess I will just have to wait for my next OB appointment, which is next Tuesday, to get my reassurance. My anatomy scan is on Dec 4th! I am both excited and very very very very nervous. During my first pregnancy, this was the time I got the bad news about my baby's heart not being fully developed, so you can imagine how scared I am for this scan.:help:

Hey chig, I haven't felt anything that I'm sure is baby either. And I spend a lot of time sitting down due to my job, so it's not like I'm moving all the time and wouldn't notice. I keep waiting for it to happen... and nothing so far. :nope:

I have my gender/anatomy scan on Dec 3rd! So we're right after each other. I can't wait.... still 19 days to go! We didn't have the 12 week scan done because we didn't want the genetic testing... so we haven't seen LO since our 6 week viability scan. So we haven't really gotten to see anything that looks even remotely like a baby yet! It will be such a re-assurance and an affirmation that there's really a little person growing in there!


----------



## kirstabelle

maybesoon said:


> awww so cute kirstabelle!!! So your baby is hanging out on your right side & mine is on the left side & you are calling mine a girl too??? I need your theory on this!!!! hehehe

My theory this time is based on left side being the "official" girl side. My baby was just going rogue with her girl hb, boy side placenta, salty potato chip cravings, boy shaped head... sneaky, naughty little baby... knowing her she probably has the boy number of ribs as well :haha: Your baby is probably good and sensible with her nice little girly heartbeat and girly hang out side... of course there is always a chance that your baby is also sneaky and naughty and is actually a boy, faking it until the last second, lulling you into a false sense of pinkness :haha:

So there you go, its either a nice, sensible girl or its a sneaky little boy :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

LMAO!!!! That's funny!!! I wanted a BOY soooo badly. But now since for the last 3 months everyone has been saying it's a girl, I've come to terms with it & I kinda want a girl now! I'm pretty sure either way boy or girl...... This kiddo has no other option but to be a sneaky little terd since it does afterall have mine & my dh's genetics!!!! :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggy lover: I was reminded today why I haven't started looking for prams/buggies/strollers yet.... 

RANT WARNING

I live in a huge major city which is serviced by buses, streetcars, and subways. And on an almost daily basis I am reminded about how much I HATE strollers, and I renew my conviction to be a 'baby wearer' even if it takes trying out a few different models/makes to find one LO is happy with. 

I am so sick and tired of psychotic women running people over with their Hummer sized strollers that I'm ready to lose it. It's a traveling aid, it's not a weapon! Also, in a city with such amazing transit there is no need to be hauling around 4 year olds in a stroller everywhere you go. They will never get stronger leg muscles if you don't make them WALK. I used to work in a daycare in the 3 year old room, and you could always tell which kids rode around in strollers all the time, because everytime we went for a walk they were the ones tripping and falling down and knocking everyone else down with them. :dohh:

I would also LOVE for one of those insane people to explain to me the logic of insisting that they get on the bus first before everyone else when they end up blocking the door and make everyone else climb over them to get past! One of these days someone is going to end up landing on their kid, or knocking them out with a bag, while trying to get past. If they would just let other people get on first, and then get on with their Hummer sized stroller, this wouldn't be an issue!! :dohh: 

I don't deny that strollers have their uses for long periods of extended walking, especially if you live somewhere where there isn't great public transit, and if you have your own car that you haul it around it, all the better... But in this city, there is NO NEED FOR IT! 

END RANT

Well, I feel a little better. :haha:

So I probably won't be looking for a stroller anytime soon...


----------



## kirstabelle

maybesoon said:


> LMAO!!!! That's funny!!! I wanted a BOY soooo badly. But now since for the last 3 months everyone has been saying it's a girl, I've come to terms with it & I kinda want a girl now! I'm pretty sure either way boy or girl...... This kiddo has no other option but to be a sneaky little terd since it does afterall have mine & my dh's genetics!!!! :haha:

Ha ha! That is exactly what happened to me in reverse. I wanted a girl, but was so convinced baby was a boy and the idea had started to grow on me and there was a name I was getting all attached to and I was picturing him looking like my brothers and DH etc, etc. And then boom- girl! I can't wait to hear what you are really having :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Chig I have fingers and toes and everything else crossed that your scan goes perfectly in December, and even better that you start to feel some movement before then.

UKgirl, random question: what website do you use to watch Grey's Anatomy? I was just watching episode 5 and no joke...it froze JUST as Mr Feeney (or whatever he plays in Grey's, I can't get him being from Boy Meets World out of my head!) fell to the floor!!! i need to know what happened!!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum...oh my that is quite the rant!!! It totally makes sense if you live in a city to baby wear, or find a tiny stroller that folds at the drop of a hat for public transport. And I too hate when you see kids who are clearly old enough to walk in a stroller. It makes me so mad! I know some younger ones (i.e. 3 yo) may still need a little help, but no older than that in my book! Get them walking! No wonder they get tired so easily if they get no exercise!!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh Ready to Mum the stroller gang used to annoy me to no end when we lived in NY, especially when we used to live on the Upper East Side. There was a group of women who did strollercize in the park near where I would walk my dog and at the end of it they would all walk in a long line next to each other so that there was no way you could get around them, it was like an army of bugaboos coming towards you. And if you didn't move out of their way they would make disgruntled faces at you. Its nice to share the space, people! There's my rant :flower:

I actually just ordered my carrier because I was too worried that the print was going to be gone soon. After a bunch of research, I got a Beco Gemini. And its the black Foxie print in case anyone is wondering which one I was obsessed with, :winkwink: I also scored that free moby so hopefully we are off to a good start on babywearing. My mum always tells me I loved being worn, so much so that she had to wear me most of the time because if she put me down, even if I was fast asleep, I would scream bloody murder. So I would sleep through the vacuuming and everything else if I was being worn, but put me down and I would lose it. :haha:

I am thinking of getting one of the new Phil and Teds. Not sure if we would get the Navigator or the Dot. The Dot is a smaller one Ready to Mum :winkwink:


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> There was a group of women who did strollercize in the park near where I would walk my dog and at the end of it they would all walk in a long line next to each other so that there was no way you could get around them, it was like an army of bugaboos coming towards you. And if you didn't move out of their way they would make disgruntled faces at you. Its nice to share the space, people! There's my rant :flower:
> 
> I am thinking of getting one of the new Phil and Teds. Not sure if we would get the Navigator or the Dot. The Dot is a smaller one Ready to Mum :winkwink:

I'm glad I'm not the only one with stroller issues! :haha: I don't think they're terrible all the time, but I do think they are incredibly impractical most of the time. Like in crowded markets, on public transit, at street festivals or fairs etc. I think they're pretty important for being able to go for walks outside to get you both some fresh air and help mom lose the baby weight. I just wish more people would leave them at home more often! I also think there should be mandatory driving lessons built in. :winkwink:


----------



## ukgirl23

Oooh doggylover noooo thats a terrible moment to freeze on!! I use cucira or free_tv_video i thonk if you type them into google the web pages will come up <3 xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum I agree with you. I do the school run and the strollers are my pet hate... i hate the mums who group together blocking the sidewalk while they chat about their kid puking all night and the ones who block the classroom door with their massive buggies so lo cant get into class until shes done saying goodbye and telling the teacher about something that easily isnt a real issue... 

my daughter on the other hand has over extending knee joints.. she can walk well for a while but if she walks too long shes up all night with leg aches and pains. So when she was younger I did have a stroller for her a lot later than usual and then a buggy board. I used to get dirty looks but what can you do? Put a sign round her neck explaining why shes in the stroller? 

Anyway with this baby we will be using a baby carrier for the school run to make things easier and the stroller for day trips.. So far thats my plan anyway.

Chig I hope you get kicks soon.. this is baby 3 for me and I didnt feel anything until the end of week 16 I think. I was laying on my tummy and felt a pop lol. Yeh so try laying gently on your tummy xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> my daughter on the other hand has over extending knee joints.. she can walk well for a while but if she walks too long shes up all night with leg aches and pains. So when she was younger I did have a stroller for her a lot later than usual and then a buggy board. I used to get dirty looks but what can you do? Put a sign round her neck explaining why shes in the stroller?

Exactly. And that's why I said that sometimes they're totally necessary. Some kids have mobility issues, some get their co-ordination much later, etc. And thats the joy of those little collapsable ones. I think they call them umbrella strollers here?

It used to make me so crazy when there would be a line up of these huge strollers parked outside the daycare to pick up their 3 and 4 year olds because they weren't patient enough to let the kid walk.

I have some deep seated issues with strollers. I know. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

"an army of bugaboos coming at you" :haha: kirstabelle!!! sounds terrifying!!!

Luckily my dh and I are pretty...not anti social...but we don't go into any sort of populated area much :rofl: we are country lovers and when we walk our dogs we are always in the country, so our stroller will not be used as a battering ram (unless dh annoys me!!!) in crowded areas!

My SIL actually bought the quinny buzz, then after less than a year got a smaller, wee cheapie as the buzz was too impractical for her since she shops a LOT.


----------



## lily28

Oh ladies we have so much in common!
I absolutely detest the stroller gangs and the sense of entitlement some women have when pushing the stroller (sorry lady but the city is not designed specifically for your enormous stroller). No1 pet peeve is when they push their strollers OPEN in a VERY crowded train or tram, during rush hours. They close the entries/exits of train cars and cause trouble for people who go to their jobs or return from. Oh and they always travel in flocks, never 1 stroller always 2 or more :O

I don't mind them in the park at all, the park has plenty of space for everyone, only the public transport in the rush hours bugs me to no end. Like they can't wait to go shopping 30 minutes later when the rush hour is over. 

I like the strollers that are (as we call them here) summer strollers, I think the rest of the world calls them travel strollers? The light weight, no frills, with no big hoods on top or unnecessary bulk, and they fold in a sec too.

I grew up in this: 
https://hi-and-low.typepad.com/.a/6a00e0098c41018833010534de73da970b-450wi
Maclaren stroller, it is in the MoMA's permanent collection [Baby Stroller. 1966. Aluminum alloy tubing and saran polythene fabric]
Genius design, and I plan on finding something similar, I think the moder&#957; equivalent is the Volo design. As long as the baby is too small for a stroller like this I can baby wear.

.............................

on another note now, baby and I have this new game every morning, minutes before I get up from bed I stay still on my back and the baby rolls inside my belly doing cute stuff and I giggle. For some reason early in the morning the baby has climbed high on my belly (closer to the belly button) and I feel the moves better than the rest of the day, when lower down. When I put my hands on my belly I can feel the shape too, small but extremely cute!

And woohoo 18 weeks today!


----------



## kealz194

Aw chug I hope you get your reasurrance next week at you mw app! Wow readymom, I can't believe you have been so patient waiting this long between to see baby! Your better than me! Lol I would have booked a private scan by now lol! Yay for the 3rd and 4th!!! Not long now! 
Lol about the pushchair rant! I was exactly the same before I got pregnant with Paige, silly women thinking they own the place, ramming their pushchair into the back of my legs grrrr! So when I got pregnant I promised inwould not be like that, but I do have pavement rage as my oh calls it! I can't stand people that walk with no purpose to their lives, wanna stroll aimlessly? Go to the park!!!! Lol! As for the bus, If I'm the first buggy there I make sure I'm on first and I let them know about it too, as the bus near me comes every 30-45 mins! One time I was waiting, the bus came, pulled up and some man just hopped on the back with his double chunky pushchair with 2 boys that looked at least 4! Paige was 6 months old! Omg I went mental coz I couldn't get my pushchair in! Safe to say after my massive rant he got of and closed the pushchair down lol! 
As for movement, last night baby was high up, like right next to my belly button on the left hand side, and I felt it from outside as well!!! Oh came running over to feel but baby stopped and moved lower haha! So lovely :) hope everyone is doin ok today xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily: That's what I meant by umbrella stroller. The little tiny ones that fold up to almost nothing and are super lightweight without all the bells and whistles! My plan is to baby wear and then once big enough use a little stroller like that for long trips too. They're a whole lot easier to steer too than the gigantic ones as well. 

kealz: I probably would have booked a private scan if I could have, but you're not allowed to do that in Canada. They actually have a law against U/S for "entertainment purposes" as they call it. Unless the doc. orders it, it's a no go. So I continue to wait. :coffee:

I hope everyone's day has started off well! I'm off to teach today. Only 7 more classes to go... only more 7 more classes to go... I can't wait for this semester to be over!


----------



## Steph82

Good Morning Ladies,

You girls are too funny with the stroller rants :haha:

Where I live there is virtually no public transportation (I've never ridden the bus here in 14 years :dohh:) so I am dependent on a stroller. Of course everything is fairly roomy and I really only need it for shopping in the mall, disneyland, or walk outside/on the beach. Non of those places are tight, so a stoller wont be a problem. 

I do remember how it used to be in Germany, when I would take public transportation everywhere :wacko:

AFM, I'm starting to feel more pregnant... lol... when I roll over in bed at night or try to get out of bed, its a lot of effort lol :haha. I feel a bit like a beached whale ahaha. I can only imagine how much more is still to come. 

20w today :happydance:


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> lily: That's what I meant by umbrella stroller. The little tiny ones that fold up to almost nothing and are super lightweight without all the bells and whistles! My plan is to baby wear and then once big enough use a little stroller like that for long trips too. They're a whole lot easier to steer too than the gigantic ones as well.
> 
> kealz: I probably would have booked a private scan if I could have, but you're not allowed to do that in Canada. They actually have a law against U/S for "entertainment purposes" as they call it. Unless the doc. orders it, it's a no go. So I continue to wait. :coffee:
> 
> I hope everyone's day has started off well! I'm off to teach today. Only 7 more classes to go... only more 7 more classes to go... I can't wait for this semester to be over!

Yes umbrella stroller is another word:thumbup: My sis had an *actual* umbrella attached on her stroller when she was a baby haha!

I thing any stroller is good for long distance walking with the baby, like in the country, during vacay, shopping at a mall, when one lives in a smaller town etc. If one is living in the city things are complicated, there is lack of space.
And let me tell you that once that baby gets big then the big stroller is going to be so heavy most people just regret it. Lightweight is the only way to go for me. Our building is uphill, on quite a steep angle, so I could never manage pushing a 3 year old with a huge bulky stroller.



Steph82 said:


> AFM, I'm starting to feel more pregnant... lol... when I roll over in bed at night or try to get out of bed, its a lot of effort lol :haha. I feel a bit like *a beached whale* ahaha. I can only imagine how much more is still to come.
> 
> 20w today :happydance:

Yay on 20w!:happydance:


:haha: Beached whale!
I have this feeling of loss of balance when I get up after sitting on the floor, I have a hard time getting up, since my gravity center has shifted a lot :dohh: And yes I started rolling out of bed, instead of "jumping" out of it. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Good morning ladies! 

Lily that is what we call an umbrella stroller! My sister used one with both my niece and nephew for a bit and when they got bigger she said it was easier. I think we are going to go with a carseat/stroller combo as to which one yet still no clue. 


Steph Oh i feel you. I find it more like rooting around trying to get up out of bed! I will be right there with you tomorrow!!! Woo hoo! 

ReadytoMum we had out one at 5weeks 5 days then had to wait all the way till gender scan to have another at 17 weeks! Ugh i know how the suspense must be killing you! 


Todays ventures are leading me to make a list of all the BIG things we will need for Emme for us to buy...he is so particular and precise about how much money we are spending from the budget so he wants to have an idea of what Holiday expenses are and baby budget! Thats my Husband the penny pincher!


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle -- I looked at the Beco Gemini but I think I may have just yesterday swayed myself from the more structured carriers for a young baby. I think I'm going for a mei tai for LO #2. I may get an Ergo as well because I think it will be more comfortable for me as baby gets bigger. Then I can do DD#1 on the back in the Ergo and DD#2 on the front in the mei tai at the same time. :haha: I know for a fact I'm not fiddling with a Moby or a wrap of any kind. Way too hot here about 9 months of the year for one, IMO. I'm sure you get used to wrapping it but I think I'm too impatient. I think a mei tai is going to be perfect for my needs. Compact, easy to take with, pretty quick to put on, lots of breathability, etc. I guess we'll see. The local baby wearing group (yep) alerted me to one at a consignment shop fairly close to where I work so I'll probably go check it out today. Otherwise, I'm considering a new Freestyle Mei Tai. Wearing dd (I had a pouch style sling) was pretty much the only way I could get anything done when she was younger. I'm pretty sure I could get a lot more done now if I could find a comfortable enough solution for both of us at her current size (and my current size :haha:).

lily28 -- I'll tell you, I HATE umbrella strollers. We have one for dd. See that bar near the bottom in the back? Yeah, that makes it SO hard to walk behind. Maybe my arms are just too short or something but it frustrates the crap out of me. :haha: I end up walking with it out to the side which of course gets really tiring after a short time. It's good for quick trips where you need both hands free at times (to like, a small store or something) but I'd rather carry dd on my hip than fool with walking behind that thing. It must just be me, though. :haha: They must make smaller foldable strollers like that without that stinking bar. Those have to exist. But the one I got was free with a purchase of something else. I'm sure it's regularly like $15-20.

I can hardly believe I'm 19 weeks! I'm only feeling very pregnant when I roll over in bed (round ligaments, OUCH!) and when I walk up stairs and my legs hit my belly. :dohh: Ha, or when dd is into something and I have to try to jump up quickly from the couch to chase her. :haha: I wouldn't say this pregnancy is going by faster than my first, just that I'm less bothered by the amount of time.


----------



## ukgirl23

> lily28 -- I'll tell you, I HATE umbrella strollers. We have one for dd. See that bar near the bottom in the back? Yeah, that makes it SO hard to walk behind. Maybe my arms are just too short or something but it frustrates the crap out of me. I end up walking with it out to the side which of course gets really tiring after a short time. It's good for quick trips where you need both hands free at times (to like, a small store or something) but I'd rather carry dd on my hip than fool with walking behind that thing. It must just be me, though. They must make smaller foldable strollers like that without that stinking bar. Those have to exist. But the one I got was free with a purchase of something else. I'm sure it's regularly like $15-20.

Omg you just reminded me of that too!! I had a stroller like that for my DD as I mentioned before we lived abroad and travelled on many airplanes at all times of the year so my mum brought us one of these strollers from argos so we could leave our main stroller at home when we flew... omg I remember bashing into the bar too!! I used to take tiny steps lol.. 

I like the bigger strollers for babies and smaller kids, they are more sturdy and comfy, I usually dont bother with the stroller, but we live on a busy main road where we hd a co-op shop 2 minutes up the road and a post office opposite us, everything we need is on our road, including a park and the school is only round the corner so I will baby carry mainly and only use our big buggy for when we go on days out to the zoo/ beach/ walking in the woods etc. We have a Vauxhall meriva so our boot is big enough to fit our O'baby Zezu inside it has a detachable car seat adapter on the frame too which makes life easier. I'm quite happy with my choice. 

I too am struggling to get up stairs and out of bed. I sat on the floor the other day to dry my hair.... big mistake!! 
Happy halfway point to those who are at 20 weeks already!! I can not wait to join you! 

We have our scan in 11 days.. not that I'm counting down or anything! Canny wait! xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, congrats on all new new milestones, can't believe some of you are halfway through already, where is the time going!!!?

Had to laugh at the mental image of an army of bugaboos coming towards you kristabelle :haha:

I've got a babyjogger city mini for DS1 (feels odd writing DS1 LOL!!) which is light and quick fold but comfy like a bigger stroller. I'm planning on getting the double version and using the adaptors with a maxi cosi seat until DS2 is old enough to sit forward facing with his brother :flower:

Readyto, pmsl @ your stroller rant :haha: Unfortunately if your pelvic floor is shredded like mine was with DS1 (had to get him out quickly, due to heartrate dropping) you might struggle with babywearing. I tried every sling/carrier possible, but they all made my bladder prolapse into my vagina. Lovely. I had to resort to using a stroller, which I hated, it's so bulky and annoying, but have got used to now. The babyjogger has been a lot better than the first one I had (oyster) 

Lily, i think I was raised in the red version of the same stroller!

Maybesoon, my bump is high early on too IMO, it was with DS1 also. He was a back to back baby, so I always had a funny shape and very high bump, even at the end! Hoping for a 'right way round' baby this time!

Reminds me, I must take some new bump pics, don't think I've posted on on here yet!

Hope everyone else is ticking along nicely, sorry for not coming on as often as I should!


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day! I am so thankful I live in a small country town & strollers aren't an issue. I too seem to migrate towards the bigger ones. But then again I have 2 great danes for pets so I guess that says something too!!!! lol

I'm having a really hard time sleeping right now. I either fall asleep around 8pm or so & wake up at 2am & can't go back to sleep or I just don't fall asleep at all. It's making my days a nightmare. It takes all I have not to bounce my head off my desk at work then I get home & I'm wide awake. I just don't get it. And yes, like others, my bump may not be big, but for some reason I feel like a beached wale when I try to roll over or get out of bed. And when I stand up I feel like my uterus is going to fall to the floor.... Is this normal????


----------



## Mommabrown

So I have been looking at the slings, baby carriers and what not...I think I am going to try the Balboa sling. I have a couple of friends who have offered to give me their Moby wraps but talk about how hard it is to put them on and one friend said she never felt like baby was secure....with that being said i am now looking at this option as I do plan on breastfeeding and they are very easy to use with that and have covers also. But like i said this has currently become an option. Just while Emme is little because when she gets bigger i will put her in the stroller.


----------



## doggylover

Steph I hear you on the beached whale front.

I feel HUGE at the minute. This week is the first time I've really felt MASSIVE rather than just "bumpy". I am spreading everywhere and everything is alreday so much more of a chore. Carrying text books to another classroom almost had me collapsed this morning! I just feel so cumbersome!!

AND I'M NOT EVEN HALF WAY!!! :cry:

I love, love, LOVE my bump. But i just feel huge and fit to burst at the minute :(


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh you ladies are confusing me with strollers again. At first I was thinking to just get a Maclaren, but then I wanted something I could put a newborn in for walking for exercise, and the idea of something all-terrain really appeals to me as we like to get out of the city with our dog and do lots of park walking etc. Plus the inline option is ideal since I am hoping to have #2 within a couple of years of this baby. But then I could just babywear and use the Maclaren for the bigger kid... but that's not all terrain. 

I was just reading that the 2012 Maclaren Quest has been changed so that you can put a newborn in it. I also considered the city mini but wasn't sure I liked the fabric, which is the same reason I think I might not like the Phil and Teds Dot... and so I go round in round in circles! Have to go do some test driving!

Little Spy, I looked at Mei Tais too, I liked the Baby Hawk ones but having something ergonomic (not the bjorn) that could also do forward facing was important to me. I think I will probably just use the moby when she is small, I have read a lot of reviews from people who say the stretchy fabric doesn't feel as secure when they are heavier. I could have waited to get the gemini... but I really wanted those lil foxes! :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Doggylover you are almost there! Don't worry i do this too and coming from one pregnant lady to the next we psych ourselves out with how we should look and how we do look. I bet you look just as lovely as ever and besides you have a reason to have a bump there is a baby in there!!! 

Kristabelle i find that i am very indecisive about it too. I go to the stores and push them around to see how i will like them and look them over...I wish there was a try before you buy because it just isn't the same pushing them around on a flat surface.


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown, I love that sling! I am def thinking of getting one as well. 

doggylover, sorry your feeling so yuck :wacko:. My problem is mostly the turning and moving ahahah. No more jumping up, thats for sure! 

I have been so bad about excercising as well :blush:. Wanted to get back to the gym after work yesterday but just didnt have the engery. I ordered a Pregnancy Pilates DVD so I will try to do that today. They say that excercise is so important (def helped me get through the first trimester without major issues) and if I get lazy now, I can only imagine how hard it will be to start again. :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Mommabrown said:


> View attachment 515067
> 
> 
> So I have been looking at the slings, baby carriers and what not...I think I am going to try the Balboa sling. I have a couple of friends who have offered to give me their Moby wraps but talk about how hard it is to put them on and one friend said she never felt like baby was secure....with that being said i am now looking at this option as I do plan on breastfeeding and they are very easy to use with that and have covers also. But like i said this has currently become an option. Just while Emme is little because when she gets bigger i will put her in the stroller.



Lovely looking sling! 
That reminded me of another thing I couldn't do in a sling.. breastfeed! I think it was down to the rediculous size of my breasts when my milk was in full flow? :haha:
Not sure. Maybe I need further instruction so I can give it another go with the new baby!


----------



## ukgirl23

I had a baby bjorn carrier for DD and DS but I sold it a few years ago I like the look of the slings. 

I had a double buggy by maclaren when DS was a baby, we had a buggy bagI just put on the buggy seat which was reclined you can attach it with straps under the seat and padded it out with 2 blankets. But I dont like new borns being in strollers. I prefer prams for newborns so I'll be getting a pram. 

I have an exercise ball I roll around on that's as far as my exercise was going until I said to OH that if I'm lazy now birth will be long so we have begun going for walks in our area and I found out my local pool does a swim and chill session twice a week in the evenings, they dim the lights down and put music on to float around to lol.. like a huge bath haha.. So I'm looking into that.

Is anyone really craving one particular thing at the moment? mine is curry! it has to be spicey too!! Every day around dinner time all I want is curry, even after dinner I'm still wanting it I've stocked up on them!


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph i have too. I was really good about it at first because it helped with my fatigue but now i am really lazy about doing anything. 

Dan-o you have to pull baby up pretty close to your breasts where the head is right about even with the nipple. I have seen people breast feeding out of regular carriers to which i would find difficult.


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> Mommabrown, I love that sling! I am def thinking of getting one as well.
> 
> doggylover, sorry your feeling so yuck :wacko:. My problem is mostly the turning and moving ahahah. No more jumping up, thats for sure!
> 
> I have been so bad about excercising as well :blush:. Wanted to get back to the gym after work yesterday but just didnt have the engery. I ordered a Pregnancy Pilates DVD so I will try to do that today. They say that excercise is so important (def helped me get through the first trimester without major issues) and if I get lazy now, I can only imagine how hard it will be to start again. :dohh:

Tell me about it. I did barely any exercise in first tri because I felt so sick and any kind of exercise would me SO hot and sick I would just want to lie on the floor and moan. I gained 7 lbs during first tri because I was eating so much bread to combat the nausea and doing no exercise. But now that the sickness is over I have been able to start exercising again, and have been able to eat normally again. I got a couple of prenatal exercise dvds and have been doing them 2 times a week. Plus I am on my feet all day at work, and I don't drive so I am always walking to and from the buses and trains etc. I have only been gained 3lbs in the 6 weeks of 2nd tri. So it is all evening out from the breadfest of 1st tri :haha: 

Sorry other ladies are having an uncomfortable time. :flower: I just imagine my poor child is so squashed in my small bump. Your babies are probably swimming around in your bigger bumps doing laps etc! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Mommabrown said:


> Steph i have too. I was really good about it at first because it helped with my fatigue but now i am really lazy about doing anything.
> 
> Dan-o you have to pull baby up pretty close to your breasts where the head is right about even with the nipple. I have seen people breast feeding out of regular carriers to which i would find difficult.

See now I think getting baby low enough so he was level with my nipple was the main problem, I must have been doing something wrong, also my breasts were as large as his head, so a bit smothering! That sling you posted looks nice and low, that's about the only type I didn't try, maybe it would be more suitable with my generous bosoms lol!


----------



## doggylover

I feel like I have a middle sized bump but a great big beast of a child who is bursting out already!!!

In terms of exercise I walk our dogs maybe 4/5 days (5 in a good week! in a bad week maybe only 3 at the minute!) out of 7 and usually do 2.5 miles for each walk, more at the weekends. But that is the only exercise I get. I've never been big into exercise at all.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown said:


> So I have been looking at the slings, baby carriers and what not...I think I am going to try the Balboa sling. I have a couple of friends who have offered to give me their Moby wraps but talk about how hard it is to put them on and one friend said she never felt like baby was secure....with that being said i am now looking at this option as I do plan on breastfeeding and they are very easy to use with that and have covers also. But like i said this has currently become an option. Just while Emme is little because when she gets bigger i will put her in the stroller.

Of course everyone is different, but if I were going to do a sling-type carrier again (and I don't think I will), I'd do a ring sling because of the versatility versus a pouch. The pouch stuff just didn't work for me at all when dd got past like 3 months old. :shrug: I'm sure there are people who love them, though! 

Edit: Just please, no crotch-danglers (like Baby Bjorn)! :thumbup: Bad for baby's hips. And I found there is a local "babywearing club" in my area (which is a pretty non-granola type area) and they've helped me learn a lot and they even have a lending library so you can try out different carriers with your LO before buying! Plus there's always someone willing to lend you whatever you're looking to try for a little while, even if you just meet up for a playdate or something.


----------



## ukgirl23

it amazes me how everything has changed since I had my son just 4 years ago, there is so much choice now. I almost don't knwo where to start lol. Slings and strollers and pramettes, sleeping bags or blankets, 3 different kinds of matresses it's like a sweet shop of baby stuff!! 

p.s has anyone else seen the cute baby stuff tesco have? I have seen a bouncy chair and a really lovely cot mobile. It's a 3rd of the price compared to mothercare too!


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> Little Spy, I looked at Mei Tais too, I liked the Baby Hawk ones but having something ergonomic (not the bjorn) that could also do forward facing was important to me. I think I will probably just use the moby when she is small, I have read a lot of reviews from people who say the stretchy fabric doesn't feel as secure when they are heavier. I could have waited to get the gemini... but I really wanted those lil foxes! :haha:

Oh, I read something recently about forward facing (in the front) being bad in any carrier just because baby doesn't get the right back/hip support. May be different in a more structured carrier like the beco. Not sure where I read it now, or the reliability of the source. I'll see if I can find it if you're interested.


----------



## kealz194

I had a mothercare own carrier but since being pregnant my back has never been the same so didn't really baby wear much at all really! I tried the babasling but I felt like Paige was lost in it, but she was tiny as a baby! I will probably use the carrier again for short trips out etc but that's all my back can manage! I've got the Icandy peach so gonna order the second seat soon to make it a tandem pushchair! I do love my pushhair! I have a lightweight stroller from obaby, and use it for quick use but couldn't use it all the time, its awkward to steer and has a mind of its own, my mum absolutely hates it with a passion, she looked after Paige for a weekend and took it with her, she called me about 3 hours later demanding she was gonna come pick up the Icandy lol x


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> it amazes me how everything has changed since I had my son just 4 years ago, there is so much choice now. I almost don't knwo where to start lol. Slings and strollers and pramettes, sleeping bags or blankets, 3 different kinds of matresses it's like a sweet shop of baby stuff!!
> 
> p.s has anyone else seen the cute baby stuff tesco have? I have seen a bouncy chair and a really lovely cot mobile. It's a 3rd of the price compared to mothercare too!

Funny my SIL and I were talking about this the other day. My nephew is only 17 months and there is so much more now than there was even then! Crazy!

:blush:so I had a big cry about feeling huge and fat. But just been out with the dogs so feeling better :)


----------



## ukgirl23

awww no doggylover!!! I bet you have a cute little bump!! :hugs: :( xxxxxx

the babybjorn carrier I had was the baby facing me for the first few months then after about 4 months you could use it the other way and have baby facing out if you buttoned down the head rest bit. 

I need something really strong and durable as we will be crossing main roads on our way to the school and I will have to hold both my childrens hands at that point. Scary! 

Urgh Doggylover it's insane at so much it changes in so little time, things that I could do in my last pregnancies isn't allowed now, in Norway we ate A LOT of fish mainly mackerel and salmon so it's weird to limit portions now. Also hate the midwifes here, they rush you through the appointments so fast, there's no chit chat they get it done and you're out before you can blink lol.


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> I think I'm going for a mei tai for LO #2.
> 
> lily28 -- I'll tell you, I HATE umbrella strollers. We have one for dd. See that bar near the bottom in the back? Yeah, that makes it SO hard to walk behind.They must make smaller foldable strollers like that without that stinking bar. Those have to exist.
> 
> I can hardly believe I'm 19 weeks! I'm only feeling very pregnant when I roll over in bed (round ligaments, OUCH!) and when I walk up stairs and my legs hit my belly. :dohh: Ha, or when dd is into something and I have to try to jump up quickly from the couch to chase her. :haha: I wouldn't say this pregnancy is going by faster than my first, just that I'm less bothered by the amount of time.

I 'm also getting a mei tai and I will get a sling from a group of local baby wearing women, they have lovely selection.:thumbup:

I know what you are talking about! I think it needs some getting used to, but I absolutely get it. I haven't tried many strollers yet, just those from friends and I can't get around with the big ones.:nope: I must go to a store and see what is new.

Stairs: The elevator in our building broke down and I have to climb up and down 5 floors :dohh: I get more tired than I used to but the bump is not causing me any problems - yet, most of the time I don't even notice it. Except when I'm washing dishes or cooking as it bumps into surfaces lol:haha:



Mommabrown said:


> Oh Good morning ladies!
> 
> Lily that is what we call an umbrella stroller! My sister used one with both my niece and nephew for a bit and when they got bigger she said it was easier. I think we are going to go with a carseat/stroller combo as to which one yet still no clue.
> 
> Todays ventures are leading me to make a list of all the BIG things we will need for Emme for us to buy...he is so particular and precise about how much money we are spending from the budget so he wants to have an idea of what Holiday expenses are and baby budget! Thats my Husband the penny pincher!

I will get separate systems.
I'm letting the car seat up to the hubby, I don't have a car so I don't really care, he can go with his dad and figure things out. 

I'm lucky so far as everyone is volunteering to chip in with gifts, but I have to find a way to get together with all these family and friends and tell them what I need. :dohh:



ukgirl23 said:


> I like the bigger strollers for babies and smaller kids, they are more sturdy and comfy, I usually dont bother with the stroller, but we live on a busy main road where we hd a co-op shop 2 minutes up the road and a post office opposite us, everything we need is on our road, including a park and the school is only round the corner so I will baby carry mainly and only use our big buggy for when we go on days out to the zoo/ beach/ walking in the woods etc. We have a Vauxhall meriva so our boot is big enough to fit our O'baby Zezu inside it has a detachable car seat adapter on the frame too which makes life easier. I'm quite happy with my choice.
> 
> I too am struggling to get up stairs and out of bed. I sat on the floor the other day to dry my hair.... big mistake!!
> Happy halfway point to those who are at 20 weeks already!! I can not wait to join you!
> 
> We have our scan in 11 days.. not that I'm counting down or anything! Canny wait! xx

Same here we live in a very central point so I will mainly baby carry, it makes absolute sense!

Yay on your scan! 11 days is not far! I have a long way till mine, it is on the 18th of Dec :(



dan-o said:


> I've got* a babyjogger city mini for DS1* (feels odd writing DS1 LOL!!) which is light and quick fold but comfy like a bigger stroller. I'm planning on getting the double version and using the adaptors with a maxi cosi seat until DS2 is old enough to sit forward facing with his brother :flower:
> 
> Lily, i think I was raised in the red version of the same stroller!
> 
> Reminds me, I must take some new bump pics, don't think I've posted on on here yet!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ticking along nicely, sorry for not coming on as often as I should!

I will try to track down that stroller! Thanks for the suggestion, 
Yay on growing up with a Maclaren :happydance:

Yes please, we need pics!!!



maybesoon said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day! I am so thankful I live in a small country town & strollers aren't an issue. I too seem to migrate towards the bigger ones. But then again I have 2 great danes for pets so I guess that says something too!!!! lol
> 
> I'm having a really hard time sleeping right now. I either fall asleep around 8pm or so & wake up at 2am & can't go back to sleep or I just don't fall asleep at all. It's making my days a nightmare. It takes all I have not to bounce my head off my desk at work then I get home & I'm wide awake. I just don't get it. And yes, like others, my bump may not be big, but for some reason I feel like a beached wale when I try to roll over or get out of bed. And when I stand up I feel like my uterus is going to fall to the floor.... Is this normal????




Mommabrown said:


> View attachment 515067
> 
> 
> So I have been looking at the slings, baby carriers and what not...I think I am going to try the Balboa sling. I have a couple of friends who have offered to give me their Moby wraps but talk about how hard it is to put them on and one friend said she never felt like baby was secure....with that being said i am now looking at this option as I do plan on breastfeeding and they are very easy to use with that and have covers also. But like i said this has currently become an option. Just while Emme is little because when she gets bigger i will put her in the stroller.

OMG 2 great danes? *2*? I love all dogs, and great danes of course but I'm a small person and I'm physically intimidated by their size! 

I get that too when I sleep early, like 8.30-9pm. I will get up at 2-3 am and will not be able to go back to sleep again. So I try to stay awake until a little later, so I will have a deeper sleep. I know I will not be able to make it past 6am, when little baby starts rolling, but it is good enough for me!

So may different options with baby carrying...:shrug:



doggylover said:


> Steph I hear you on the beached whale front.
> 
> I feel HUGE at the minute. This week is the first time I've really felt MASSIVE rather than just "bumpy". I am spreading everywhere and everything is alreday so much more of a chore. Carrying text books to another classroom almost had me collapsed this morning! I just feel so cumbersome!!
> 
> AND I'M NOT EVEN HALF WAY!!! :cry:
> 
> I love, love, LOVE my bump. But i just feel huge and fit to burst at the minute :(

I'm ok with walking around, but stairs and going uphill I feel like a panting animal. :nope:


----------



## Mommabrown

Doggylover this is my fat belly tomorrow makes 20 weeks. Please ignore the stretch marks they are from dd #1.


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> *I was just reading that the 2012 Maclaren Quest has been changed so that you can put a newborn in it*. I also considered the city mini but wasn't sure I liked the fabric, which is the same reason I think I might not like the Phil and Teds Dot... and so I go round in round in circles! Have to go do some test driving!
> 
> I have read a lot of reviews from people who say the stretchy fabric doesn't feel as secure when they are heavier. I could have waited to get the gemini... but I really wanted those lil foxes! :haha:

I didn't know that, I will check it out!

I read the same, but I'm thinking that once the baby is so big that doesn't feel secure in a stretchy fabric maybe it is time to switch gradually to the stroller. Still I have no idea, we will see in practice.





Steph82 said:


> I have been so bad about excercising as well :blush:. Wanted to get back to the gym after work yesterday but just didnt have the engery. I ordered a Pregnancy Pilates DVD so I will try to do that today. They say that excercise is so important (def helped me get through the first trimester without major issues) and if I get lazy now, I can only imagine how hard it will be to start again. :dohh:

While I was super active in 1tri (swimming, power walking, brazil butt lift, pilates) now I can't keep up with all this. Doc told me to lower my activity by 30% so I took away all the challenging stuff. I do some pilates and lots of walking, like at least 5 km everyday.



ukgirl23 said:


> Is anyone really craving one particular thing at the moment? mine is curry! it has to be spicey too!! Every day around dinner time all I want is curry, even after dinner I'm still wanting it I've stocked up on them!

Pasta, I just dream of pasta all day long, but I try to stick to better choices. 
I made curry twice last week:thumbup:



kirstabelle said:


> I am on my feet all day at work, and I don't drive so I am always walking to and from the buses and trains etc. I have only been gained 3lbs in the 6 weeks of 2nd tri. So it is all evening out from the breadfest of 1st tri :haha:
> 
> Sorry other ladies are having an uncomfortable time. :flower: I just imagine my poor child is so squashed in my small bump. Your babies are probably swimming around in your bigger bumps doing laps etc! :haha:

Hey you are already quite active if you are on your feet and walk all the time, which is fabulous! I was talking to a girl who is a personal trainer and she said that the best is 20 min of brisk walking EVERY day, it is the most balanced exercise for this time. 

Soon your bump will pop out too! Mine has anly recently and I feel my bladder a lot better!:winkwink:



LittleSpy said:


> Edit: *Just please, no crotch-danglers (like Baby Bjorn)!  Bad for baby's hips. * And I found there is a local "babywearing club" in my area (which is a pretty non-granola type area) and they've helped me learn a lot and they even have a lending library so you can try out different carriers with your LO before buying! Plus there's always someone willing to lend you whatever you're looking to try for a little while, even if you just meet up for a playdate or something.

Totally agree!
We have a group like that too, some of the moms are super granola, but most are normal, and very helpful! The videos they have are extra helpful, in fact they convinced me about baby wearing.:thumbup:


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown said:


> View attachment 515299
> 
> Doggylover this is my fat belly tomorrow makes 20 weeks. Please ignore the stretch marks they are from dd #1.

Super nice!:thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Wow ladies you have all been busy chatting!! So nice to see and read. Sorry I've been quiet I've had a bonkers week sooooo busy!!! 

Very interested in all the slings and baby wearing gosh I hadn't even thought of it :-s 

On the push chair front I'd LOVE an iCandy but the funds don't stretch even to a second hand one soooo I think it will be a mothercare my3/4 I need it tone able to go over gravel and go to horse shows so still undecided on 3 or 4 wheels hmmmm 

Hope everyone is ok?!! I'll be back around now!! So watch out I'll be bombarding everyone with daft questions!! 

Oooooh nursery is currently being painted whooo hooo!!!!


----------



## kealz194

That's a lovely bump mommabrown! Aww doggylover, I know what you mean but just remember you are growing your lil bubba and any weight you do put on can be lost!!! That's how get through! But I'm sure you look lovely! Welcome back nimbec! X


----------



## Mommabrown

Eww what color are you painting Nimbec? I hear you on that boonkers of a week! 

Yes that is a good way to look at it Kealz . Why is it that we feel so insecure during pregnancy? Even after 7 years of marriage when Dh tells me I look beautiful being pregnant and there is just something about me he can't resist i still call BS. :wacko:


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... lily... I am 5'4" & as of Monday I weigh 112lbs. Great Danes are big in size but they are the most gentle dogs I have ever owned. And I have owned almost every breed over the years. They are my very favorite and are so so so wonderful with babies & small kids. It's really funny to watch the two of them play outside together. They are super super rough & tough, running, jumping in the air & slamming into each other. Then when you let them in the house or around small children, they act all fragile, sweet & dainty. It's the sweetest thing ever. And they will watch over the kids like they are their mommy. My oldest hoovers over me & when I was still living with the oh she didn't like him to get too close to me....


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown -- <3 the bump!

doggylover -- I, too, feel massive this week. :dohh: My bump has just gotten out of control. But I'm still getting "Oh, I didn't know you were pregnant" comments mixed in with "Wow, you really look pregnant now" comments. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks everyone :hugs: I'm just having a real moany week I think. But it's nice to have you lot say you feel the same. Momma brown your bump looks great!!!

Nimbec very exciting to be painting the nursery! And I'm going or the my3. We did give a moments thought to the my4 but like you I need it for country living so the my3 won easily!


----------



## ukgirl23

lovely bump mammabrown <3 xxx


----------



## dan-o

Here are some bump pics at last!

Those little stretchmarks at the front of my belly aren't new, they came up about a week _after_ I gave birth to Sidney. Just my luck lol :dohh:
Bet I get loads this time :haha:

Bump just looks like too many pies when clothed, unless I've been stuffing myself with pickles and salt/vinegar crisps, then I look very pregnant... about 8 months gone lol!!
 



Attached Files:







18w1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









18w2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown and Dan'O, super cute bumps!!!! 

As i was talking about how i need to get back into excercising and eating healthy, I was shoving a giant red-velvet cookie in my mouth. :dohh: Well no wonder I'm getting huge ahahahha 

Tonight, I will do my Pilates video! !!!

Nimbec, yay for getting started on the nursery! What color are you painting?

I'm having issues deciding on a bedding set/ nursery theme for LO :growlmad:. All the ones I love are all for girls. 

I do really like these two: 
https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/car/carc609bed.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/kli/kli8203bed8.html

... but I guess I have to see what OH thinks lol


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown and dan-o.... Love the bumps!!! 

Here's my bump as of today.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 11-15-12. at 16w6d.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

Loving all the bumps girls :) I'll take piccy of mine in the morning! I'm off to bed I'm ridiculously tired and seriously craving giant chocolate buttons we have none and I'm seriously agitated about it lol!!! 

Thanks Doggylover I think we will go for the my3 too 

Night all xx


----------



## kealz194

Aw lovely bumps maybesoon and dan-o! I have to say though, I feel absolutely massive looking at your bumps! Omg I'm massive! X


----------



## maybesoon

kealz.... I actually asked my doc about it on Monday because I'm still wearing my clothes before getting pregnant & I have only gained a total of 7lbs & 5 was in the last month. I was worried looking at other pregnant women like my cousin who is only 6 weeks further along than me & comparatively is showing much much more than I. She told me since this is my first & since I was so little to begin with that it will most likely take awhile for me to really show. She said most likely I will wake up one morning & be huge compared to right now. Which is funny because that's how this bump came about. I was flat stomached pretty good abs (I dance a lot well before getting pg I did) so I have a pretty strong core (ok, had...)...


----------



## chig

kirstabelle said:


> Chig, so sorry about your previous loss :hugs: That must have been so difficult for you and your fam.
> 
> Hope that your baby starts dancing around soon! And my fingers are crossed and all good thoughts coming your way for your anatomy scan this time. Chances are very good that this time everything will be okay! Are you going to find out the sex of the baby? Or would you also like one of my terrible guesses? :haha:


Thanks for the positive thoughts! I am also praying that this time, everything will be perfect. The doctors had no explanation as to why my baby had the defect. She just said, it just happens sometimes...so helpful!

Anyway, we actually have decided to keep it a surprise and not find out the sex of the baby. It is going to be so difficult to hold back, but for our first one, we want it to be a surprise! 

ReadyToMum - I know what you mean about still not feeling anything while having a desk job. I also sit all day at work, so I am very in tuned with my body just waiting to feel anything! I guess we will just have to wait a little longer. Hopefully, we can see our little one bouncing around during our scans.


----------



## chig

Oh and great bumps ladies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> Little Spy, I looked at Mei Tais too, I liked the Baby Hawk ones but having something ergonomic (not the bjorn) that could also do forward facing was important to me. I think I will probably just use the moby when she is small, I have read a lot of reviews from people who say the stretchy fabric doesn't feel as secure when they are heavier. I could have waited to get the gemini... but I really wanted those lil foxes! :haha:
> 
> Oh, I read something recently about forward facing (in the front) being bad in any carrier just because baby doesn't get the right back/hip support. May be different in a more structured carrier like the beco. Not sure where I read it now, or the reliability of the source. I'll see if I can find it if you're interested.Click to expand...

I had read that too. But from what I have read about the gemini specifically is that because you can snap in the front to make the part between the legs smaller it provides proper support for a front carry, wheras bjorn and similar designs don't because they are wide no matter which way you put the baby. They still don't recommend facing out with a small baby, but I was thinking I might use the moby more when she is small anyway. Anyway, I did research it, and I feel pretty confident that they thought the design through properly. You can also do back and hip carries in the gemini, so if front facing front carries don't work out we can always try one of the other options. I actually just got it in the mail and opened it right this minute :happydance:


----------



## ReadytoMum

lovely bumps dan-o and maybesoon!! 

Looking at your bumps though makes me feel huge as well! I've always had a fairly strong core and upper body (I live in a backpack), but I've never had a nice flat tummy... and I guess that little bit of extra padding is really affecting my bump size! I don't even eat sweets. :nope:

I did eat chinese food for dinner tonight though, and it was amazing! Oh man, it sure hit the spot. :haha: It doesn't take much to make me happy. lol 

My mom bought me some Bio-Oil the other day to rub on my tummy to help avoid stretch marks, so I've been trying to remember to do that once a day. Has anyone else used it before? It makes my skin suuuuper soft after it's fully absorbed. Smells a bit funny though!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :flow: nice to read all the chatter in here. 

Had my scan today - it's a girl! We had picked the name Scarlett Lynn for a girl and are still set on it for now :) baby is looking perfect which is also a relief - was just waiting for something to go wrong because of my experience with DS and it felt like a dream that we left after hearing only good news! Placenta is moving away from cervix which is excellent news and also cervix actually measured longer than one week ago so was really happy about that too. 

I feel like I could melt into puddle of relief.


----------



## Bjs2005

Wow! A lot to catch on after two days!

It's fun to read everyone's posts...stroller rants, info about slings/carriers, and all else! 

To those that posted bump pics....CUTE bumps!!! :)

Sweet Pea, congrats on team pink!!! :happydance:

Good luck to all those who have their scan soon. I can't wait to hear how they go! :thumbup:

AFM, I went to my anatomy scan today. The U/S tech confirmed it's a boy!!! It was cool to see all the different organs and body structures. Baby is measuring 20 wks 2 days, so a bit ahead of schedule but still on track (dr has my due date set as April 5). The tech didn't say about anything if it was good or bad-just did the scan, so I am assuming it was good. The radiologist won't read the measurements and pics for another day or so, then will send the results to my doctor. I assume they will call if anything is wrong... :shrug: Then I went to my 20 week appt to my dr. He told me the results from the blood test I took last time...1:10,000 risk for both down syndrome and neural tube defects; No increased risk for trisomy 18 (1:3,500). :happydance:
I finally took a bump pic...I am using it for facebook to announce baby's a boy. 20 weeks...half way there! I can hardly believe it!
 



Attached Files:







20wksboy-1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww, congrats on pink and blue ladies, glad your scans went well!

And Sweet Pea I absolutely love the name Scarlett!

And cute bump pic BJS!


----------



## lily28

dan-o said:


> Here are some bump pics at last!
> 
> Those little stretchmarks at the front of my belly aren't new, they came up about a week _after_ I gave birth to Sidney. Just my luck lol :dohh:
> Bet I get loads this time :haha:
> 
> Bump just looks like too many pies when clothed, unless I've been stuffing myself with pickles and salt/vinegar crisps, then I look very pregnant... about 8 months gone lol!!




maybesoon said:


> Mommabrown and dan-o.... Love the bumps!!!
> 
> Here's my bump as of today.



So cute both of you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Hi girls :flow: nice to read all the chatter in here.
> 
> Had my scan today - it's a girl! We had picked the name Scarlett Lynn for a girl and are still set on it for now :) baby is looking perfect which is also a relief - was just waiting for something to go wrong because of my experience with DS and it felt like a dream that we left after hearing only good news! Placenta is moving away from cervix which is excellent news and also cervix actually measured longer than one week ago so was really happy about that too.
> 
> I feel like I could melt into puddle of relief.

Yay congrats on your little girl!!!:thumbup:
Very happy that you only have good news! :happydance:



Bjs2005 said:


> Wow! A lot to catch on after two days!
> 
> It's fun to read everyone's posts...stroller rants, info about slings/carriers, and all else!
> 
> To those that posted bump pics....CUTE bumps!!! :)
> 
> Sweet Pea, congrats on team pink!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all those who have their scan soon. I can't wait to hear how they go! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I went to my anatomy scan today. The U/S tech confirmed it's a boy!!! It was cool to see all the different organs and body structures. Baby is measuring 20 wks 2 days, so a bit ahead of schedule but still on track (dr has my due date set as April 5). The tech didn't say about anything if it was good or bad-just did the scan, so I am assuming it was good. The radiologist won't read the measurements and pics for another day or so, then will send the results to my doctor. I assume they will call if anything is wrong... :shrug: Then I went to my 20 week appt to my dr. He told me the results from the blood test I took last time...1:10,000 risk for both down syndrome and neural tube defects; No increased risk for trisomy 18 (1:3,500). :happydance:
> I finally took a bump pic...I am using it for facebook to announce baby's a boy. 20 weeks...half way there! I can hardly believe it!

Yay on boy! Many congrats to you too!:thumbup:
I love your bump pic, great way to announce!:happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats to bjs and sweetpea!! 

now go shopping  xx

I can't remember who said that the baby bjorn carrier doesn't adjust at the bottom (between the legs) bit, but the one I had didxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Sweetpea on a girl! And also Congrats on a boy BJ!

Lovely lovely bump pics ladies! I feel as big as a whale right now. 

Emme has kicked up a storm for her daddy and he loves feeling her. My son talks to her and says i love you and cannot wait to see you. It definitely kept my mind off things last night.


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations on team pink sweatpea! :pink:
Congratulation on team blue bjs.. and such a cute bump pic!! :blue:

Beautiful round bump mommabrown!
Cute little bump starting there maybesoon!!


----------



## dan-o

I'm having an eating day today, just can't seem to stop myself lol! 
Already eaten two banana muffins from a batch I made this morning, a huge bowl of grated carrot (craving) a handful of olives (another craving)and then a scrambled egg and veggie sausage toasted sandwich! It's not even lunchtime yet :dohh:

Also drunk about 5 pints of water (another craving I think) and two cups of tea! Body gone mad today! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon & dan-o -- Very cute bumps!

kealz -- I'm massive, too. :haha: I would blame it on being 2nd baby but after dan-o's pic, I guess I really have no good excuse. I've only gained 4 pounds, though! :shrug:

kirstabelle -- This is just for your consideration. :flower: The problem with forward facing in _any_ carrier is that in order to have proper support for baby's hips, their legs need to be widely spaced and the bum needs to be level with or below the knees. I ended up getting a mei tai at a consignment shop yesterday and it as a little velcro strap that you can wrap around to make it smaller and front carry but I won't be using it that way because it's still bad for baby's hips. The fact that the width of the fabric is made smaller so you can carry in that position is exactly the problem. I'm sure it's absolutely fine for short periods of time, though! :thumbup: Obviously, it's your child and you can do what you choose. I just thought I'd put it out there because I know we all want what's best for our children and if you know better, you do better. I admit I used a crotch-dangler with dd for a couple months before I knew it was bad! :nope: These aren't where I initially read the information, but they support my point (isn't that convenient? :winkwink:): https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Develo...tion/Baby-Carriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/
https://www.bobafamily.com/blog/2011/10/11/nine-reasons-not-to-carry-your-baby-facing-out/ 

SweatPea -- Congrats on :pink: and for a great scan!

bjs -- cute bump & gender reveal pic!

ukgirl -- I didn't say the baby bjorn didn't adjust at the bottom. I called it a crotch dangler and said all crotch danglers are bad for baby's hip development. :haha: I had one, too, not knowing better. :dohh: Will be selling it very soon (haven't used it in forever anyway). It almost feels unethical for me to sell it now, though. :nope: There are many much better carrier options (for baby and wearer's health!).

dan-o -- Haha, I was doing really well eating yesterday. Fiber bar and OJ for breakfast, salad for lunch... then dinner came. And I ate a big bowl of macaroni and cheese with _bacon_ in it and then a HUGE brownie. :dohh: Oh well. :blush:

I'm kind of nervous for Thanksgiving (US) next week. I'm doing the majority of the cooking for my family and I don't cook lightly for special occasions. :haha: I'm going to be in a big fat food coma for like 4 days straight. And then I have an OB appointment the Monday after the 4 day eating fest! I guess I'll need to take a LONG walk every day next week in an attempt to control the damage I'll inevitably do with food.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh sorry littlespy I must have mid read it, what is a crotch dangler? xx


----------



## maybesoon

Morning Ladies hope everyone is having a great day!!!

CONGRATS to bjs on Team Blue and sweetpea on Team Pink!!!!! 

I'm ready to get this day over with & move on to tomorrow & get my gender scan!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> oh sorry littlespy I must have mid read it, what is a crotch dangler? xx

:haha: It's just a type of carrier that doesn't properly support baby. In carriers like the Babybjorn, the baby is kind of literally dangling from their crotch. So the hips are kind of forced into a narrow position and knees are well below the butt and apparently all of that is bad for hip development.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congratulations on team pink sweatpea! 

Congratulation on team blue bjs!! I love your announcement photo too, it's very cute!

Good luck tomorrow Maybesoon!! Hopefully LO will co-operate for you and flash the tech clearly. :haha:

ukgirl: I remember someone mentioning the lack of adjustability of the BabyBjorn too, but I don't remember who it was. :shrug: It's good to know though that they have different models which adjust differently to try and counter-act some of the stress it places on baby. I guess the key is to use all of the carriers in moderation since cramping baby up in the same position for hours on end can't be good no matter what kind of carrier it is! 

dan-o: I find that I also drink water like it's going out of style. I think part of that is because I find my apartment *really* dry once the heat is turned on, so I feel dehydrated all the time. But I love ice-cold water.... mmmmmmmm. I know it's bad for digestion, but I can't stand room temperature water.


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ReadytoMum! I sure hope so.... I really don't want to have to wait the extra 3 weeks for my 20 week scan. I know, I know, it's only 3 more weeks but I'm really ready to know....


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> congrats to bjs and sweetpea!!
> 
> now go shopping  xx
> 
> I can't remember who said that the baby bjorn carrier doesn't adjust at the bottom (between the legs) bit, but the one I had didxx

I said it. I think Bjorn's are improving. There seem to be way more versions now and I know you can get some now that are designed like the Ergos and Becos with the lumbar support etc. So that's good :)


----------



## ukgirl23

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> oh sorry littlespy I must have mid read it, what is a crotch dangler? xx
> 
> :haha: It's just a type of carrier that doesn't properly support baby. In carriers like the Babybjorn, the baby is kind of literally dangling from their crotch. So the hips are kind of forced into a narrow position and knees are well below the butt and apparently all of that is bad for hip development.Click to expand...

Oooooh I see eeeek I didnt know about that :/ I will have to look closely fir my next carrier then and be more careful.. thanks for the info xx

kristabelle I cant remember if mine was a crotch dangler noe.. it was 4 years or more ago now :/ xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks readytomum sorry Im replying in a seperate post Im on my phone. Baby bjorn is cheap and easy to buy in norway so I had a lot of their products including the same bouncy chair my ex husband used s a baby. we just restitched a new fabric seat in. Their products were always very sturdy. Ive been looking for a new baby bjorn bouncy chair but almost died when I saw the price lol.


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> kirstabelle -- This is just for your consideration. :flower: The problem with forward facing in _any_ carrier is that in order to have proper support for baby's hips, their legs need to be widely spaced and the bum needs to be level with or below the knees. I ended up getting a mei tai at a consignment shop yesterday and it as a little velcro strap that you can wrap around to make it smaller and front carry but I won't be using it that way because it's still bad for baby's hips. The fact that the width of the fabric is made smaller so you can carry in that position is exactly the problem. I'm sure it's absolutely fine for short periods of time, though! :thumbup: Obviously, it's your child and you can do what you choose. I just thought I'd put it out there because I know we all want what's best for our children and if you know better, you do better. I admit I used a crotch-dangler with dd for a couple months before I knew it was bad! :nope: These aren't where I initially read the information, but they support my point (isn't that convenient? :winkwink:): https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Develo...tion/Baby-Carriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/
> https://www.bobafamily.com/blog/2011/10/11/nine-reasons-not-to-carry-your-baby-facing-out/

I have read articles like that too. The beco gemini looks nothing like the pictures in the boba article, which is probably why they don't include a picture of it on a competing carriers website :haha: It really is more supportive and when you look at the picture of the front carry on their website you can see that it is much more supportive, baby's knees are bent etc not just dangling like with the other pictures, and more like the positioning on the hip displaysia website. Just putting mine on last night with no baby it is clear that the big wide padded hip band helps to create a good seat for baby. It really isn't the same as the crotch dangler. 

I just know that some babies won't want to be worn if they can only face in and I know I won't feel safe with back carries until the baby is much bigger, so there's that middle phase where I do think doing front facing carries is better than no baby wearing at all. And then they get tired and fussy and overstimulated front facing anyway and want to go back to facing in :haha: Like I said, I did research it and I chose the Gemini because you can do everything with it and imo from my research it is the best possible option for doing safer, ergonomic front carries. I just think having all the options is going to make it more likely that we can successfully babywear, so that's how I picked the carrier. :flower:


----------



## maybesoon

I'm so clumbsy I just really do not feel safe with my baby strapped to me at all. I have looked at these over & over & all I see is me walking, tripping & landing splat on top of my baby....

But then again.... I do have the huge clumbsy gene which is carried on both sides of my family.... My kiddo is sure to receive it as all the cousins kids have along with both my niece & nephew!


----------



## kirstabelle

I think one of the main ways to tell if its a crotch dangler is if its a carrier that's only really attached to you by the shoulders. Then it makes a weird position and pressure for baby and is bad for your back too. They need some kind of additional attachment method that goes around your hips/lower back to create a better "seat" and distribute the weight better. A quick google seems to indicate that the new bjorns with the lumbar support cost about the same as an ergo or a beco or one of the other ergonomic carriers, so the pricing is about the same. I guess that extra strap costs about $50 no matter who makes it :haha: If you look up some of the baby wearing forums there are often for sale sections on those where you can get good carriers less expensively just because the carrier didn't work out for the person who bought it. So that's an option if you want a better carrier but don't want to spend too much money.


----------



## ukgirl23

kirstabelle said:


> I think one of the main ways to tell if its a crotch dangler is if its a carrier that's only really attached to you by the shoulders. Then it makes a weird position and pressure for baby and is bad for your back too. They need some kind of additional attachment method that goes around your hips/lower back to create a better "seat" and distribute the weight better. A quick google seems to indicate that the new bjorns with the lumbar support cost about the same as an ergo or a beco or one of the other ergonomic carriers, so the pricing is about the same. I guess that extra strap costs about $50 no matter who makes it :haha: If you look up some of the baby wearing forums there are often for sale sections on those where you can get good carriers less expensively just because the carrier didn't work out for the person who bought it. So that's an option if you want a better carrier but don't want to spend too much money.


Thats really good info :) Thank you xx 

Is anyone else having a really hard time say no thank you to friends and family offering you free baby stuff?? 

My aunt has a little girl who is a year old and offered me a dirty nappy bin but said no because we will be cloth diapering, and a jumperoo but we have no room for one and dont want it hanging around the flat for months until baby can use it, I feel guilty rejecting all her baby stuff but I'm on limited space and I only want stuff I need. :shrug:


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> Is anyone else having a really hard time say no thank you to friends and family offering you free baby stuff??

No worries on the carrier info. And Yes to the above! Some stuff is good, but some stuff I didn't want for the same reasons as you UKgirl. Like we got offered a moses basket but I don't need one because we are getting a cosleeper, and I don't want an additional thing to have to store "just in case". We have hardly any storage space. Also said no t a HUGE crib that wouldn't have fit in the small nursery space, and a changing table because I just don't have space for a piece of furniture that only really does one thing. We are using a dresser with a pad instead. And maternity clothes. This is the worst. I am 5"0 and pre pregnancy weighed about 113lbs and have a small frame. I am not going to fit into size large or xl maternity clothes at any point. Even if my belly gets enormously huge my arms and legs will still be the same length. :dohh: And then you don't want to offend people. Yeah, that is the hardest one I have dealt with so far.


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl don't feel guilty!!! I'm sure they are not offended!! I've also said no to the odd thing purely as I didn't like it oooops! Didn't say that tho :) 

Hope everyone's ok? I'm shattered today! Nursery almost finished paint wise. I can't remember if I replied but we went for 3 cream walls and one baby blue wall (on the wall with a built in wardrobe) then the mamas Papas scrapbook boy border 3/4 way up wall all way around. I've been busy on eBay looking for second hand matching items hehe and I'm about to bid on an amazing sleigh cotbed (hoping it doesn't go too expensive) otherwise it will be a normal one! 

I'm not sure at all what to do about baby sling/carrier I'm so confused I'm almost burrying my head in the sand lol! 

So when/what situation would I use one? So sorry if I sous stupid!!! 

When do u start to use? Newbirn? 

Is it instead of using pram in certain instances?? 

Oh god I'm confused - almost as confused as I am about breast pumps pmsl 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you kristabelle and nimbec! I have to admit I have also said no to some things purely because I disliked them lol.. I also decided against the moses basket because we live in a flat and our front room is opposite the bedroom so I will just use the cot. For the same reason I am skipping on the baby monitor too lol.. Nimbec the nursery sounds gorgeous!! xx


----------



## nimbec

Oooh that's been a big question for me Ukgirl can you put baby straight into cot?? I will be able to sleep next to the main cot if needs be.... I didn't know you could skip the basket stage? I'm guessing it's hard to get them from basket to cot?? 

Sorry so many questions!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I put my daughter straight to cot, I only got a moses basket to use during the day while we were downstairs in our old home. I found my kids slept better in a cot as they could see me through the bars, I put my bed next to the cot. Lucas wouldn't sleep unless he could hold my finger while he drifted off bless him. Mine is also a safety issue because I think Lucas or Connie might lean on the basket and tip it or something silly. But yeh as far as I'm concerned going straight to cot from birth is fine. xx 

You know the bumpers you can buy? if you put one of those over the bars at the bottom of the cot and place baby feet to foot then he wont be able to wriggle down but if you win the sleigh cot bed on ebay the bars wont be an issue xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Hun!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey Ladies!!

Just a quick heads up for those of you who lives where there are "Babies 'R Us" Stores, tonight is their Midnight Madness sale!! Tons of stuff half off, and other items on pretty good sales too. Some items start going on sale at various hours. Check the online flyer to find out all the details! :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I live near babies r us but I cant drive and cant take the kids out that late :(


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, do you think it may be Canada stores only? I can't find any information online.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> ReadytoMum, do you think it may be Canada stores only? I can't find any information online.

Hmmm... that's a good point Steph. I just tried logging into the US site and I didn't see anything listed there. I wonder if you can order off the Canadian site though?

I guess that's much less exciting news than I thought since I'm not sure how many other Canucks are in this group.... Sorry guys! :blush:


----------



## nimbec

I can't fin it in the uk :( do therefore readytimum make the most of it for all of us here!!! Heehee see I've jut given u a valid excuse to buy more ;)


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies hope your all ok! Good luck for your scan tomorrow maybesoon! Ill be excited for you seeing as I still have to wait 2.5 more weeks lol!!!
Nimbec nursery sounds lovely! Don't feel bad ukgirl, sometimes new is best, with certain things! Plus I completely understand not having space for it all!!!! 

P.s here is a bump pic at 17+4! Don't judge the pjs hehe x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwww cute bump kealz xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Cute bump Kealz! 

Oh man, I got so excited about the babies r us sale, but alas I will just wait for the thanksgiving/black friday sale which I'm sure there will be. I want PB Kids to put all my stuff on sale! I'm so impatient! I'm going to be hunting around for the mattress and car seat next weekend, see if I can get it discounted around that time. I'm so ridiculous. I can't bear to pay full retail for hardly anything! The theme of my nursery should be "stuff mummy found on sale"


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: We got our crib!! :happydance: My parents had said they would buy it for us, so I called my mom and told her about the sale. She went and got in-line and was third in line for 6 cribs. It's regular 399.99 on sale for 199.97!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yay, that's awesome Ready To Mum! What a great price!

I just made my ugliest, least exciting baby purchase yet... I saw the midwife today because I have been having bad back pain and loads of round ligament pain and just a generally painful pelvic time lately, and she said I need to get a support band because I am on my feet so much... So a hideous looking skin color elastic and velcro conglomeration is on its way to my house. :nope:


----------



## lily28

Kristabelle, welcome to the club lol!!! I ordered mine too I'm expecting it on Mon or Tue!
It is kind of ugly but it is good for you. It will make moving around so much easier!

AFM I got a cold, My nose is sniffling, my head is dizzy and my throat is sore.  I'm drinking mint tea w/ honey to sooth my throat. I wish I could do more to recover faster.


----------



## dan-o

Lovely bump coming along there kealz!

I'm envious of all you ladies making purchases already! I can't afford to buy anything yet, got to wait until the new year when we are a bit more flush :( Oh well, at least we have lots of stuff we can recycle from DS1! 

Still struggling with names, hopefully we can think of something in the next 20 weeks or so lol :haha:


----------



## dan-o

I've never tried one of those support belts, you'll have to let us know how you get on with it! I didn't get big enough to need any extra support with Sidney, but he was the wrong way round, so if this one goes the right way, I might get a lot bigge and need something! I do get sciatica, but it's bearable. x


----------



## doggylover

SWEETPEA congrats on team pink!!!!!

And Bjs glad team blue was confirmed - I love the announcement photo! Adorable!

Maybesoon and dan-o you bumps look awesome, but they also make me feel massive!! Kealz you don't look huge at all! You look great!

I know we are saying they aren't great, but I LOVE the phrase "crotch dangler" :rofl: its hilarious! Not in terms of babies...just in general!

Ukgirl nobody has offered me any stuff yet :( but I would have taken the nappy bin as you will still need somewhere to store the cloth before washing surely? :shrug: I am planning on getting a big bin with a lid for my cloth nappies, and lining it with a wet bag.

Nimbec I love the sound of your nursery, very cute. My nephew has three cream and one blue wall and it looks amazing! 

We won't be going for a carrier or sling with this baby, but with baby no 2 definitely, so I don't need a double buggy as much.

Afm, was at work until 10.30pm last night supervising the school play which was good. Some of the girls were asking me about being pregnant, which is really the first time any of the kids have talked about it (bar that one girl who I told I wasn't!) so it was really nice. I also got some great compliments yesterday - a classroom assistant said my bump was very cute :mrgreen: and one of the kids relayed that a child I teach had said "she's so slim but she's getting this bump, and a really cute arch in her back" (I didn't know an arched back could be cute!!) so I'm happy!!

And my baby has been KICKING. Like all the time. Oh wait...scratch that last bit, not when dh comes anywhere near me to see/feel!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Lush bump kealz!! 

Yay on the crib readytomum what an amazing bargain!!!

I'm going To hit the January sales for baby deals - cant wait! Although in already hunting on eBay & preloved ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o I still haven't gotten much either, we are poor this month and probably will be until after xmas :( 

Doggylover - it's because we are cloth diapering and we need a proper nappy bin which has a lockable lid and a handle, Then we will have to line it with nappy mesh or a wet nappy bag so I can just put it straight in the machine, So I wanna kind of look around for one which is going to do the job not just have a bucket so kind of like how you said :) 
Lovely how good your students are being to you :) xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I'm writing thi from maternity ward in hospital :( horrid afternoon took Bentley my chuihuaua for a walk on common and this stupid woman came with 5 big dogs an let go of the English bull terrier it pounced on me in attempt to get to Bentley stupid irresponsible woman!!! Poor bump took the brunt of it. Just heard hb what a relief but they want to give me anti d injection and doc still needs to see me and I have my first internal to look forward to just to make sure cervix is still closed plsssssss let everything be ok!!!!!!!! Just to add I owned an English bull years ago and love them but they are so powerful she should t have had it amongst 5 others!! Imagine if there was a small child playing!! Oh and she didn't even appologize!!!! 

Hope everyone has had a good day!!

Doggylover your students sound very sweet but Blimey that was a late finish!! When do you break up for holidays? Do you get long off?


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh nimbec huge hugs :hugs: I am so glad that hb is nice and strong, what a relief, but I'm sure you won't be completely happy until you are told you can go home as all is well. Some dog owners are so irresponsible. I am the first to admit our dogs aren't the best trained and have run at people in the past but have NEVER jumped on someone, and have NEVER gone after another dog. I hope you are home soon, get some rest and take it easy.

We don't break up for the hols until 21st December, which seems so late! And we have a week and two days, when we usually have two. I shouldn't complain as we get more holidays than really any other profession, but I will need the rest this year!!! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww Nimbec, hope all is well! What a wretched woman to not even apologize!! And in a manner of speaking there was a small child playing, luckily safe and protected in your cozy belly! I would have given her a piece of my mind! Really hope everything is fine and you can get out of that hospital and enjoy the rest of your weekend.:hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all, so much to catch up on! Congrats to all the new scans and the great bump pics, i must post one soon!
Nimbec, so sorry to hear you are in hospital hunny, hope all is ok, dogs are powerful creatures ive been knocked clean off my feet before by a over excited lab.

We havent bought anything much yet either, we dont need anything really other than new bottles and also staying team yellow i am alble for noe to resist buying loads of cute clothes!

Love all the carrier and sling talk, As i think ive said before we used a carrier and now an Ergo with DS but mainly for field and woods walks with the dog.

Im at work today and tomorrow boo, but on Monday we have our scan! yay! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

When is everyone looking to start their mat leave any how long you planning to take?


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec, I replied on your status but I'll reply here too, that lady is a douche!! Im glad all is okay, and the HB was good. 

What is an anti D injection??

Melissasbump I'm a SAHM so I'm permanently on mat leave!  I guess my job never ends though, I'll still have to get up a few days after birth and walk the kids to school and take care of baby.. that's gonna sting!  xx

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :) xx


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> When is everyone looking to start their mat leave any how long you planning to take?

I'm hoping to start on 27th march (due April 9th) as that's when our school holidays start, so ill be 38 weeks, and hoping to take the whole year.

My job situation isn't certain though, so I could end up unemployed at the end of the school year (that would be true with or without pregnancy) which would be crappy, but I'll still get paid for the same time, but just won't have a job to go back to. Which sucks. I won't find out until I'm on maternity either as I am covering a career break and she can have until May to decide.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone!! They are now saying may keep me in :( won't know until doc sees me. I do t think they are too worried as can hear bubs but because I am blood group resus negative it means if I bleed or bubs bleeds internally from bruising my body will attack my poor boy so this injection cons my body into thinking we are same blood group! A bit complex but I think from what they have said that's the gist of it. It's so worrying! 

Plus oh is in such a strop!! He was due to be out with boys tonight and now can't go - well I told him to go but he wanted to drive me here and wait but boy o boy don't I know he's in a grump!! I think he thinks I over reacted but i am in pain and phoned Midwiffe just to check as stimach was tightening!! and am following their advice!! Bloody men!! He's normally supportive but not today!! Grrrrrr


----------



## ukgirl23

omg nimbec men are so selfish sometimes!! Mine is an angel he is so lovely and supportive but if you ruin his plans or eat his snacks watch out! lol
i hope that all will be okay and the doctor sees you soon, maybe you'll get a cheeky scan ;) xxx


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec give oh a boot up the backside. What a total d*ck he is being!! If there is ANY chance that ANYTHING could be wrong with baby he shouldn't be willing to take any risks.

Maybe he is very worried and its coming out wrongly? And if they are mentioning keeping you in you obviously have not over reacted in any way. Grrrr men!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kealz194

Hello ladies! Aw nimbec sorry to hear your in hospital and hope everything is ok! i know how worrying it is!!!! As for me, but of drama myself, last night bent over to pick lo up and heard and felt a pop in my belly near belly button! Was very painful but didn't think much of it! Woke up this morning and had a very watery bleed so called hospital and they said to come up straight away as it sounded like I was leaking amniotic fluid! So got up there heard baby hb and strong and steady! Anyway, had to wait around for bout 4 hours for a doctor but after an internal exam (no extra scan I'm afraid lol) all is ok, they cannot see any reason to bleed, cervix is closed and there is no pooling of fluid so they are happy to send me home with lots of rest! Today is apparently one of those days! Hope you get home soon nimbec knowing bubs is safe and sound xxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Kealz I wonder what on earth the 'pop' was? Sounds bizarre! I'm sure it was scary, and I'm so glad to hear that LO is safe and sound in there.

Now, everyone else, I don't want any other hospital trips, ok?! Otherwise I'll be ordering you all to stay on bed rest!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Nimbec, your OH is being a bit of an arse, nothing is more important than you and that baby!

Kealz, sorry to hear you have had a hospital trip too! how worrying! glad all is ok now though. 

[email protected]!


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls, been rather AWOL. Hope you are all doing ok! Sorry to hear about all the drama :(

I have my 20 week scan on Monday and I cannot wait!! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Me too Teamo! 340pm!


----------



## doggylover

Mine is Wednesday - busy week!!!


----------



## dan-o

Gosh how worrying, I hope everything is ok nimbec. What a bloody stupid dog owner. I don't like taking my Chihuahuas out at all, in case we come across a similar idiot of a dog owner! Your DH sounds like he needs a clap round the ears too lol. Men! 
Will be thinking o you and your LO xx

Kealz, how strange, and also very worrying for you! My first bleed was watery red, but mine was very obvious on the scan, so it does sound like your might be a one off bleed. Fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for all your scans next week ladies, looking forward to all the new piccies!! Mines not for ages yet, I'll be almost 21 weeks!


----------



## TeAmo

melissasbump said:


> Me too Teamo! 340pm!

eeek mines at 3:45!! :cloud9:


----------



## Steph82

Nimbex and Kealz! So sorry that you had these issues! I hope it all is resolved now and you are ok! Very scary!

Have not heard anything from Maybesoon yet. Scan is/ was today right?!? Excited to hear if boy or girl! and some more scans next week :happydance:
Very exciting time... everyone is finding out what they are having I believe now the fun part begins... shopping, planning 

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Jenny_J

oohhh can i join this group too please? :)


----------



## doggylover

So I went to see my pregnant friend today, despite the fact that she has been a total bitch to me lately, and you ladies advised I took some time away from her. Well this is only the second time in 8 weeks I've seen her, so time apart wasn't helping, so I thought instead I would provide some support in case the issue is she is having trouble dealing with the realities of pregnancy and needed someone to talk to. She didn't p*ss me off today, which is a good start, and a move in the right direction!!

However, she did say the following, which I find so strange;
1) she is not reading anything about labour/birth or going to classes as she "doesn't want to know what's in store"
2) same for breastfeeding as "the midwives help you sort it out once the baby arrives"

Is this normal? I understand she is scared as this is her first (mine too) and unsure what labour will be like, but in my book forewarned is forearmed. Do any of you ladies think the same way as she does? I can't understand it at all. :shrug: now I know I am a real researcher and like to read EVERYTHING on a topic, so maybe I am too far the other way?

Also, all her views are conflicting - e.g. Midwives teach you to breastfeed so she doesn't need to read anything....but she'll be discharged 6 hours after birth. She is having an epidural....but will be discharged 6 hours after birth. So when exactly will the epidural wear off and the midwives have time to teach her all this stuff?!

I tried to explain how reading about different bf latches could help, and she said "I don't think that's true. If you can't do it, having read loads of stuff isn't going to help at all." Now I know to a certain extent that is totally true...but surely knowing info helps?

Am I being too over eager in my reading endeavours??


----------



## doggylover

Jenny_J said:


> oohhh can i join this group too please? :)

Of course, lovely! Welcome, and congratulations on your pregnancy! Share all then :haha: when is your due date? Do you know gender/will you find out? And how have you been feeling?

We're a busy little bunch of chatterers - it can be hard to keep up sometimes! But I wouldn't be without this lot or I'd have gone mad! So I'm glad to welcome a new lady to the fold!


----------



## Jenny_J

doggylover said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> oohhh can i join this group too please? :)
> 
> Of course, lovely! Welcome, and congratulations on your pregnancy! Share all then :haha: when is your due date? Do you know gender/will you find out? And how have you been feeling?
> 
> We're a busy little bunch of chatterers - it can be hard to keep up sometimes! But I wouldn't be without this lot or I'd have gone mad! So I'm glad to welcome a new lady to the fold!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, Due 30th but baby will most likely be here before then, as im having a section. Had to have sections with my other two children too. I have my gender scan on Monday at 10:30am, really hope baby lets us see the bits haha. Iv been good, no real morning sickness to speak of, just had to run away from bad smells and greasy smells. 

I love a good old chat :)


----------



## kirstabelle

I know Steph we need Maybesoon to get in here and cheer us up with her scan news after all the drama today. Sorry to hear about your scare too Kealz.

As for me, we went to look at strollers for the first time today. Quite the eye opener. Everything that was on my list is off the list and now I have new things on the list that I need to decide between. Phil and Teds was crazy heavy and the Maclaren I felt was just too light and wanted something a bit sturdier and cosier for a small baby. So, I really liked the baby joggers but I didn't like that they only face out (also why the Maclaren and P&T is off the list) as I realized that is actually quite important to me. I love the Uppa Baby Cruz but hate how bulky the fold is (its really more of a collapse than a fold :haha:) so then I came home and discovered the Baby Jogger Versa which can face forward and has the classic baby jogger fold, but you can't put a newborn in the main seat and I actually read its from 6 months on! :dohh: You can get a $200 clunky bassinet or you can use a car seat. Neither of which really suit me as I don't drive and want to be able to just fold the stroller on the go, by myself, if I need to get in a cab or on a packed train etc. Wish they would make an insert for it like the Cruz. So... if anyone knows of a stroller with a reversible seat, compact fold, weighs around 20-25lbs and is suitable from birth- let me know! But I think I am dreaming :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I've got to stay in hospital :( :( :( but happy tone in best place for bubs. I'm not panicking (honest lol well bot too much!) I think they are just being careful! 

Kealz so sorry I wonder what it was?! Please rest!! 

Busy scan week I have mine in Tuesday too!! Although I'll be 21 weeks. Ooooh we will have some more gender reveals then!! 

Night all!! 

Just waiting for my first internal - yuk and typically I have hairy legs at least I've shaved my nether regions lol!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome Jenny!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Welcome Jenny! 

Nimbec, glad your are in the safest place possible and not worrying at all :winkwink: And, hospitals are always freezing, so better that you didn't shave your legs really :haha:

Doggylover, we already know that I am like you with all the researching and reading etc. For me that really helps me feel safer and more confident in the choices I make. But I know other ladies like your friend too who are happy to leave things up to the "professionals" and just take it as it comes. There is a girl I work with who told me she did no reading either and said "oh well the baby is coming out anyway no matter what you read" Ummm... my perspective on that is yeah, its coming out of my vajayjay which I am _quite_ attached to so would like to know exactly _how_ it will be coming out, and if there are ways to help us both get through the process easier, I wanna know! :haha: So I think both are fine ways of thinking, we just get freaked out by the people who are more nonchalant because our personalities are like "I must know!" So I know how you feel :flower:


----------



## kirstabelle

And so exciting that we have so many scans coming up in the next few days :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec good that you are prepared down there.. I cant even see mine anymore lol xx

doggylover while some people like me and you need to research everything which effects us some people are the opposite and thats just their way of dealing with it I guess. I dont know if its normal but if its working for her let her carry on. 
I had an epidural with my first child and I could get up after they stitched me and have a shower and walk around. As for the different types of latch its not important really. you just basically learn what works for you and baby as you go. its not something you can learn from a book. its hard to get it at first but it gets better as you go :) 

I to the new lady!! Im on my phone tand cant see your nane sorry xx This is my third too :D xx


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies, I am definitely a crazy researcher, so I. Guess I just can't understand why other people don't do that lol!!!! And kirstabelle, as you said, considering where the baby will be making its exit from me I am pretty sure I want to know EXACTLY what the heck is going to happen!!! :haha:

Kirstabelle sorry to hear about your pushchair nightmare. I find that almost all strollers only face outwards, and although some are suitable from birth, I too find that a real disadvantage. That said, my nephew HATED being parent facing, and they ended up facing him outwards to stop him screaming all the time, so it may not turn out to be so important in the long run.

I know a few silver cross and stokke pushchairs have the sort of characteristics you are after, but they can be VERY EXPENSIVE, and I don't know if they'd meet all your needs. Happy hunting!


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies!! I'm on my way home phew!! Bubs is fine we are both just a bit sore!! He's kicking me like mad trying to get his own back I think lol! 

Hmm yes pushchairs bit of a nightmare!! I've gone for motherare my3 I think! Not crisply bought yet I'm going to have another look just to make sure .... 

Good luck to everyone with scans whooo hooo we are all nearing our next milestone - V day (24weeks) I jut can't wait to get there!!!! Funny I think I remember saying that about 8weeks then 12 then anonally scan ;) lol what are we like?!


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Ladies!!! 

SOOOOOOOOO excited for tomorrow. Im going to be a right state at work ALL day before I get to leave for my scan. Everyone thinks this is a pink bundle apart from hubby and my work colleague. I am not bothered either way! 

We rushed into buying a double pushchair last week on the Mothercare Babyplan (for the uk girls). It was £265 which I thought was a lot but we really liked it. Over the last couple of days Ive been mulling it over and decided its not necessary. We are going to get a buggy board and I have a moby wrap for bubs so should be alright with that. Therefore we went in today and cancelled the pushchair but added on a cotbed and maxi cosy car seat base :) Much happier now! 

xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning everyone :-D
How are you all? 
I have to do housework n cook dinner for oh and the kids, trying to get it dobe un the next hr, before they are home, so far iv only had a shower lol. 

My arms and legs feel all week today, like iv had booze, which obv I havnt. :-S

Of to see breaking dawn again this evening, yay, im sad I know lol


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo I'm glad you got the chance to rethink the double buggy and hopefully the buggy board and wrap will work perfectly for you. 

Nimbec so glad to hear you are heading home and all is ok. Take it easy at home!!

Dh just felt the baby kick!!!!!!! I've been getting him over for about three weeks, but our naughty baby always hides when daddy comes near! But I was getting booted today and he finally felt it! I'm really happy, but he seems more interested in the dogs moustache :dohh:


----------



## TeAmo

aww DL! I cant wait for OH to feel baby. He wasnt that interested the first time round which i think he regrets so hopefully he'll make more effort this time.

I got worried yesterday as hadnt felt baby much but found a nice strong hb on the doppler finally!! 156 bpm <3

xx


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo glad to hear you found a nice strong hb! Maybe baby has shifted and is hiding just to tease you!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Yeah I also think tomorrow they are going to tell me I have an anterior placenta. Just a feeling! x


----------



## melissasbump

happy 20 weeks to me!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

nimbec glad you are on way home!

Doggylover, re your friend, its a strange way to look at things but not necessarily wrong or anything to be worried about. Has she got a lot of support from her OH and family?

Teamo, oh you are gonna find out the sex arent you? Dont know how im gonna resist but am determined!

Jenny, well jell you are going to see breaking dawn again! have fun!

AFM At work again boo!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey everyone happy sunday!!

As I said before, silvercross are shit! I've had 3 of them and all on all of them the wheels broke within a year. Hate them now! Same thing happened to 2 of my friends. x 

I find myself looking at other womens buggys and prams now, in the park today I saw a very nice Luna mix in hot pink! :D 

Happy 20 weeks Melissasbump!!! Half way there! 

Nimbec, I'm so happy that all is okay with you and the baby! xx

Jenny, Have fun at Breaking dawn tonight! I've heard form friends that it is awesome but I'm not big on the whole twilight thing myself x

AFM, I'm so fed up, OH came with us to the park this morning then come home and has been playing Black ops 2 ever since, we had some cooking apples which needed to be used up so I've just spent 2 hours making pastry and an apple pie, my back is killing me so I went and asked him if he could help me make dinner and he wont because he's having too much fun playing his game in an online party with friends. I'm sick of it!! He's being an absolute selfish dickface at the moment!! We have argued over it almost every day since he got the game. I'm going to hide it tonight when he's sleeping. Inconsiderate willy brains!! 

Other than that I'm good. x


----------



## doggylover

My mum and dad have a silver cross stroller for my nephew and its not suitable for where we live and walk (country) but if you were in the city it'd be a fab, lightweight little number.

Melissa, my friend's dh is not the most....conversational about things. I'm sure he's very excited and stuff, but he never expresses that. And while her parents support her in all she does, they haven't been overly enthused about the baby. Not in an overt way. So while I may not agree or understand some of her choices, I am trying to be supportive in vase she needs me. I just have a right bitch about it afterwards :haha:
And happy 20 weeksl


----------



## ReadytoMum

melissabump: Happy 20 weeks!

doggylover: glad your visit went better than it usually does!

ukgirl: I'd hide it too! Men and their toys... my Dh is like that with his laptop. I hate trying to talk to him while he's on it, because I know he's not really paying attention and only half listening!

I hope everyone is having a good day. :flower: Still no word from Maybesoon eh?


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover I'm pleased your visit was ok! 

Ukgirl I totally loose my oh to his laptop he I a workaholic currently sat here on it now yes on a Sunday evening! 

I hope maybesoon is ok I was thinking the same! 

Well I'm home and well ment to be resting but still had to tidy, cook dinner, do grocery shopping and wash up....hmmmm rest...what's that?


----------



## melissasbump

Oh no UKgirl you have worried me now, ive judt bought OH a xbox for christmas lol, hes not a gamer though, its more for the kinnect/ family side of it. 

Doggylover, you sure are being al ovely friend, i really hope she comes round when you both have your LOs it will be lovely to share the experiance with someone going through similar.


----------



## melissasbump

Nimbec please rest!!!


----------



## doggylover

I second that nimbec! Housework can wait! And take away is your friend!

That said I had Chinese again tonight at my parents as they couldn't be bothered cooking, that's three times this month :wacko: and at least three times last month.

I feel so guilty about it. I feel like I'm eating so badly at the minute :( I eat at least three pieces of fruit per day, and then veg with dinner, but I just cannot stop eating sweet stuff :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

Have been checking all day to see if maybesoon is ok, thinking about you sweets and hoping all is well :hugs:

Nimbec glad you are home but get some real rest woman!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh doggylover it will be ok - if in general you are eating well then a bad week every now and again is fine :) good on you for making sure to get fruit and veg everyday - even with some Chinese thrown in!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone I will do! 

I also cannot stop eating chocolate and sweets ugh so bad!! I try to do fruit and veg too but I'm not the best I'm trying tho!! 

Oh and as for Chinese & Indian I've also had faaaaarr to many - oooops but I'm sure our babies will be just fine!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

All this Chinese talk is making me hungry for the chicken and snow peas - that's it I'm having it for dinner!


----------



## melissasbump

Im the same, im eating big bars of chocolate nearly every day, along with chinese, fish and chips and indian!

I was worse with my DS though, couldnt eat any veg at all whereas this time i can and hes been such a healthy one so far (touch wood) so ladies dont worry, the baby will get what it needs even from chow mein!


----------



## melissasbump

Lol sweetpea! love it!


----------



## doggylover

You don't know how much better it makes me feel that you lot have told me this!!! I do have such a sweet tooth, always have, but I thought I would be able to do better than this during pregnancy!

To be fair, dh and I never get take out alone, it's only when we are with other people at their houses, and I can't exactly say "no! Cook me something healthy!" (Or this is what I'm telling myself! I know my mum actually WOULD do that! :haha:)


----------



## ooSweetPea

First time around I pretty much lived on crackers and hot tea for 8 months - had hyperemesis up until I delivered and literally couldn't stomach more than that most days. Lost about 40 lbs all said and done and DS was 5 weeks early and STILL 6 lb 2 oz, strong little guy and never had to go to NICU or anything. Trust me, baby will take what it needs from you and be perfectly fine (obviously not an excuse to eat garbage 24/7, but ykwim!) especially if you are keeping up with prenatals and eating a mostly balanced diet those slips ups are nothing to worry about.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks Sweetpea :) I think I worry too much. And my brother always told me I would have such a hard time getting pregnant and it would be awful when I was because I eat such a bad diet (just because there are a lot of things I don't like, and he assumes I never cook meals for dh or I just because I never cooked when I lived at home) so I guess some of his comments have stuck in my mind and made me worry. But yep I'm up to date on prenatals and eat great from 7am to 5pm Monday to Friday...it's when I'm at home that I slip up!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Phew!!! We re all the same!!! Gosh sweet pea that sounds truly hurrendous!!!!! So pleased you are better this time round :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Me too... MS has definitely gotten worse since 2nd tri (??!?) started but NOWHERE near last time. A few times a week I actually get sick but mostly just feel sicky a lot of the time. I'll take it over my last pregnancy any day for sure!


----------



## ooSweetPea

DH just left to pick up chinese LOL!!!

Also I gotta admit when this thread had a lot of Pizza Hut talk a few weeks ago I had Pizza Hut the day I read it - talk about easily influenced :haha:


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: sweet pea that's excellent! I would be the same though- the power of suggestion! Glad to hear this is a more positive experience during this pregnancy, but hoping you feel 100% better soon


----------



## nimbec

Haha enjoy sweet pea ! 

I'm still struggling with nausea too :( and I'm constantly exhausted ....I'm a bit confused as I thought your ment to feel great in second tri ?! 

Nos da (ooops thats good night in welsh!) all I'm off for shower and bed.


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec said:


> Haha enjoy sweet pea !
> 
> I'm still struggling with nausea too :( and I'm constantly exhausted ....I'm a bit confused as I thought your ment to feel great in second tri ?!
> 
> Nos da (ooops thats good night in welsh!) all I'm off for shower and bed.

My nausea went away, but I still feel pretty exhausted quite often, and I get winded so much easier now! I had to climb up a massive flight of stairs (with two landings!) the other day, and just looking at them made me want to cry. :haha: 

I'm looking into joining a pre-natal yoga class starting in January though, so hopefully that will get me back into exercising a bit. I walk a fair bit, but that's it! I was having the most glorious nap this afternoon and when my alarm went off and I was praying that I was just dreaming.... God is was lovely. :sleep:

Chinese is super yummy. That's what DH and I had for lunch actually! We're having Taco Salad for dinner, so certainly a little more healthy. We have these really cool bowl shaped pans that you cook the tortillia in for a few minutes to make it crispy, and then when you take it out of the pan you have a bowl shaped tortillia to put your salad in.


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Sweetpea, I also had Pizza Hut a few weeks ago when everyone was talking about it giving them the shits! :rofl:

And I admit as soon as I read Chinese today, I wanted it for dinner. It's just too expensive (because I'm way too lazy to go get it, as is hubby, so we'd have to call for delivery) so I'm grudgingly planning on grilling chicken breast to put on a salad. Blech. :haha:

My nausea has returned a bit the last couple of days, but I've been eating like crap so that likely has something to do with it. Time to clean it up!


----------



## kealz194

Hey ladies just a quick pop in to see if maybesoon has found out but looks like he hasn't! Come to think of it I remember her saying something about her scan being a way away and her and oh making a weekend of it so she prob hasnt been able to get to computer!!! Good luck to all the ladies with scans tomorrow, don't keep us waiting, you are givin us our fix till ladies like me can find out in weeks to come lol!!! Lol goodnight everyone xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Rolf at littlespy and pizza hut!!

Im so jealous of everyone with their chinese food mmmmmm.

We cant afford it so settled for beef mash and veg :( boringly healthy.. 

doggylover your oh feeling baby kick made me chase oh around all day telling him to put his hand on bump but still nothing :( naughty baby!! Lol

maybesoon went away for the weekend with her dh for their gender scan hopefully she will be back tomorrow with good news about hubby and baby :) 

my oh is on black ops 2 again.. but Ive downloaded miranda harts new book so I am going to curl up in bed with that :) night all xxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> maybesoon went away for the weekend with her dh for their gender scan hopefully she will be back tomorrow with good news about hubby and baby :)

Oh right! I forgot they had to go away to get it done and were making a mini-trip out of it. I hope there's some good news tomorrow too!

I'll have 2 weeks left tomorrow till my scan! Finally starting to get closer...:happydance:


----------



## lily28

I didn't have nausea in 1st tri but I have a little now :( as well as various aches and pains. For me 1st tri was a breeze and this one a lot harder... 

I felt baby on the outside last night. We were in bed, we were reading and I had one hand on the belly when baby did the knock knock thing! So damn cute!!! Then DH wanted to feel also but the baby went to sleep. Poor DH doesn't get a break lol! :D


----------



## doggylover

Oh lily that's great about feeling it on the outside! It left my hand tingling afterwards, it's so cool!

Readytomum I know what you mean about getting winded more easily, I'm exactly the same. I can still do our 2 or 3 mile dog walk no problem, but when I come home and look at the stairs after work...no way!! My aunt says pregnancy yoga is great for expanding the lungs and getting more air in so exercise is easier, so that would work great for you. Although take the elevator for the foreseeable future!!

So I was all excited about being 20 weeks tomorrow, but then I thought about how long ago it was that I ovulated...and that's what I have to go again until I get off work for maternity...and almost cried! It seems so far away!


----------



## nimbec

Yey lily so exciting :) my oh is yet to feel it bubs can be kicking away and the as soon as he puts hand on - nothing lol cheeky boy already! 

Doggylover I'm hoping to go to a prenatal aquasize this week hmmmm fx I can do it!! 

Try not to worry about work the time will fly by! Honest look how quickly we seem to have got to 20weeks! Also please don't forget if your bit coping at work then the doc shiuld sign you off for a bit to recover - I know your not at this point yet but def something to keep in mind for later on (((hugs))) 

Well I'm absolutely shattered today hoping to have a relaxing day but looks like I will have to take paint back (1.30hrs) round trip as when the nursery was painted one tub is darker than the other grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so we have a dark line round the edge!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Its gender scan day for me today, 1 hr and counting :-D


----------



## nimbec

Whoo hoo good luck Jenny!!!! Let us know ASAP!!! Any guesses?


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow....i have alot of reading to do!

Welcome Jenny! And i can not wait to hear which team you are on!!! 

I am anxiously awaiting Maybesoons news!!! 


Afm, its been a quite weekend with lots on my mind. Dh's Aunt bought Emme some adorbable hats and bows this weekend and we are getting ready for a trip to MIL's for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies, good luck on the scan today Jenny!! Mine is next monday I cannot wait!! 
Just took my little boy to the doctors he's been a bit poorly but luckily it's just a virus so back to school tomorrow with his new inhaler. DD tried to get the day off too but no she was fine! lol
I saw a lady by the school today who commented on how big my bump is, she said it's huge etc, it's made me worry that maybe my bump is too big!! I know big bumps can be linked to problems so I'm scared now :(


----------



## lily28

Jenny_J said:


> Its gender scan day for me today, 1 hr and counting :-D

Yay, good luck can't wait for your news!:flower:

I just took my blood work results and I have anemia, sucks...


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks everyone :-D its a girl


----------



## kealz194

Aw congratulations on you lil princess jenny_j! So happy for you! X


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats Jenny!! xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay for team pink Jenny J!!!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks guys, so so over the moon. :)


----------



## nimbec

congratulations jenny!!! 

Ukgirl im pleased its nothing tooooo serious bless him! 

Lily sorry to hear your anaemic :( have they given you iron tablets?

Well i have found out that i have a Ectroprian Cervix basically there is an irritated area on the outside that could be prone to bleeding, if it does i have to go back in for another jab and check up but they assured me it should pose no threat to bubs. To be honest it was awful when they did the internal I honestly thought she was trying to see my tonsils LOL!! I thought the smear test was bad enough but omg OUCH she really hurt with the speculum :( oh and also they told me no sex untill after baby incase it irritated it futher. So my poor oh is on a banm however i think this will please him as he hasn't been bothered saying he thinks its weird and that our lil boy is watching .....ugh MEN! 

My scan is tomorrow 9am hoping they confirm my boy i'm not telling them i've a;ready had a genderscan hehehehe


----------



## lily28

Jenny congrats on your little girl!

nimbec yes I'm taking iron supplement for several weeks now and eat red meat at least 2-3 times a week. IDK what is wrong with me :(

Sorry about the cervical ectropion, you must be careful hun.. Hope everything will be back to normal and no more trouble...
Ugh I HATE the speculum :( .. Doc at least apologized when he used it once.

About sex: I don't mind the current semi celibacy thing we are going through, I have a lower libido since I got preggers, I don't like to take my top off now etc. Plus DH aks about the baby the exact minute we finish, NOT sexy at all. I don't want to think about the baby while dtd... At least I made a joke about it, whenever he asks "is the baby ok? Does sex bother it?" I answer "Nope, baby thinks it's a carousel ride" lol


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou and LOL great answer Lily!!! Yes I'm not feeling the most sexy either so not too bothered i couldnt think of anything worse than being hassled for sex atm! 

Glad you've got supplememts!


----------



## ukgirl23

I like the idea of sex but on practical point it sucks :( lol xx


----------



## kealz194

Aww number I know how you feel, I've had an ectropian for about 4 years now!!! It means I bleed after sex every time:( I had it frozen just before I got pregnant with Paige but it didn't work! So couldn't have sex while pregnant with her poor oh, and again this time! I'd just got an appointment (been waiting 6 months) to have it laserd and I found out I was pregnant again!!!! Lol now I have to wait till baby is born and go through the whole process again lol! Least it's not too serious though and you have a reason for the bleeds now!!! :) hope your taking it easy! Xxx


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> I like the idea of sex but on practical point it sucks :( lol xx

Feel the same, I love the idea but practically I have many obstacles. I can't wait to have the baby, recover and have normal sex again!:blush::thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hehe porn star sex :p


----------



## melissasbump

Congrats on the girl Jenny!

Lilly, sorry to hear about the anemia hunny.

UKgirl ,sorry to hear about your little boy hope he gets well soon.

Im off to the hospital shortly! Am wavering on not finding out the sex. MUST STAY STRONG!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Jenny: Congrats on Team Pink!! :thumbup:

melissabump: Good luck at your scan! Stay strong... you can do it!

Lily: Sorry to hear about being anemic, although it's an easy enough thing to fix with supplements. I'm honestly amazed that I'm not anemic actually.... we never eat red meat at home because DH can't have ground beef, and I hate most other red meats (steaks, roasts etc.) But so far I guess things are holding out.

ukgirl: sorry your little man isn't feeling well. Hopefully he recovers quickly! I don't blame your daughter for trying to stay home too. :haha:

AFM, I'm feeling a bit like a zombie right now. It's so frustrating... I used to be my most productive in the mornings, and now when I wake up it's like I'm on stupid pills, and the brain switch doesn't get turned on until noon. :dohh: So I think I'm going to go back to bed for a bit, since I'm not going to get any work done for a while anyway. Sigh.


----------



## LittleSpy

Jenny -- Congrats on :pink:!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha I know what you mean about no sex drive. . .then my belly is in the way and nothing is comfortable so yeah it has def went south for us. 

Melissasbump I hope you can stay strong. I could never hold out on finding out...I always want to buy buy buy!! 

I am not feeling well today at all. I am so nauseated for the first time in months and it is so bad that i am having horrible first trimester flash backs. UGH!!


----------



## maybesoon

After an hour & a half on Saturday we still don't know what we are having.... Little terd spent an hour sitting indian style then when it did start moving about refused to open it's legs. Yep, a tad bit camera shy. But we did get to spend 1 1/2 hours getting to watch our baby & it was AMAZING! It led the oh & I to having an amazing weekend together & getting a lot accomplished talking wise.

Here is a pic... Can anyone guess boy/girl????
 



Attached Files:







Baby Meffert says hi on 11-17-12.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh that is awesome that you two had a great time Maybe!! As for the gender my little turd was the same way and it was a girl. I can't ever tell from looking at these things if it is a boy or girl. When will your next scan be?


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, you're going to have to give me a picture of bits, or at least a potty shot for me to venture a guess! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks Nimbec :) Hopefully I won't need signed off work, and I'm just being a big wuss!!! Aquasize sounds great, I know a few people who have done that in pregnancy and LOVED it! Lol at your OH actually being relieved about the sex ban! sorry to hear you had a tough time at the hospital, but hopefully you won't be back for another 20 weeks (or so!)

Lily so sorry to hear about your anemia. That's not great - but at least you know and can start stocking up on your iron rich foods!! 

I also am more than happy with our pretty much celibate marriage at the minute. Neither dh nor I have a high sex drive so it's not an issue for us. Plus we both enjoy sleep waaay too much!

Jenny congrats on your little lady! What wonderful news!

Melissa I hope the scan went well, and that you stayed with me on :yellow:!!!

Maybesoon sorry you didn't get to find out the sex. But I'm pleased you and oh managed to have a good time and communicate.

Not much new with me today. 20 weeks tomorrow :) and scan on Wednesday :)


----------



## doggylover

Oh and for anyone keeping score we now have...

11 :pink:
6 :blue:

Talk about girl power!


----------



## maybesoon

I go to my high risk doc on the 11th. That will be my 20 week scan. Hopefully he can get this kid to cooperate & spread those legs.
 



Attached Files:







baby 2d 11-17-12.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ukgirl23

wow maybesoon thats a cute picture! I would also need a potty shot to guess, but in my experience little boys are the naughty ones! lol
Glad all went well with OH :) xxx

Doggylover it's so weird that we have so many girl babies on this thread while on the november gender scan thread boys are running the show! :/ I can not wait to see what we are having on monday! fingers crossed our baby will let us see! 

Its my mums birthday a few days after our scan so I'm making her a gender birthday cupcake, I hope! xx

and thanks to everyone who wished my little man well.. must have worked because his appetite is back his fevers down and hes looking almost 100% just got the cough now but we have the inhaler for that! Back to school tomorrow xx


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon I think boy by looking at that pic! xx


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, what a bad little baby :wacko:
But glad you had a nice weekend and maybe you and OH made some movement towards recovery!! :hugs:
I'm very bad at guessing but that pic looks like boy to me! I'll try to post my boy pic up in a little bit...


----------



## Steph82

This was the shoot from my scan! I think your looks similar!!
 



Attached Files:







boy bits.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nimbec

maybesoon what a cheekybean you have! oh well at least you don't have too long to wait for the next reveal ;) I'm pleased you managed to have a good chat with oh - sometimes long car journeys are great as they can't escape hehe!

Doggylover you are more than entitles to have a moan its part and parcel of being preggy! I'm a propper moaning mini atm! 

Well i didnt win the cotbed on ebay it went for more than i wanted to spend! The silly woman could have had a new one for 40 more and not had to pick it up! back on the bargain hunting haha glrud to the internet!


----------



## maybesoon

It was a great weekend with the dh. We got so much resolved and he is pretty adamant he will do what ever it takes to make me happy. So.... hopefully he can fulfill the promise!


----------



## nimbec

I hope so too for both you and the baby xx


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> I go to my high risk doc on the 11th. That will be my 20 week scan. Hopefully he can get this kid to cooperate & spread those legs.

I'm so confused! How is this not an obvious boy shot? :shrug: It's apparent I must have no idea what I'm looking at, but if that's not boy parts (minus a willy), I'd be completely shocked.

Edit: Ooooh, wait! On second glance, I see 3 lines... so are they thinking it could possibly be swollen girl parts? And since no willy is to be seen, they were afraid to call it either way?


----------



## maybesoon

Exactly LittleSpy!!! The tech couldn't be for sure because he thinks the shot is of swollen girl parts, but then there were a couple that could have been little little boy parts (but the umbilical cord was right there too).... He said it's pretty normal for little girl parts to be swollen at this stage. So he just couldn't be certain one way or another. They asked me to go back this Saturday & they would re-do it for free. But it's a 3 hour drive one way & since we are going for our 20week scan on the 11th we chose to wait. All & all it was really a great weekend. Just wish it didn't have to end.


----------



## ukgirl23

I had to go back and look after reading littlespys comment, but yeh I see the ''hamburger effect'' there too so I guess that's why they didn't dare call it. But I'm sticking to boy, that looks too pronounced to be swollen girl parts, I know from my son's scans I saw similar to that. It looks similar to stephs scan too. Oh well I guess we have to just wait it out with you until you find out! :( xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I don't know, I immediately thought boy but those 3 lines have me pretty swayed. I'm going against the grain and calling :pink:! Not too long to wait, at least!

My anatomy scan is next Monday. I keep thinking they're going to tell me she's a he. Silly, though, because our gender scan was pretty conclusive.


----------



## ukgirl23

mine is monday too littlespy!! :D :D :D x


----------



## maybesoon

I was a little disappointed at first, but the longer we watched him/her dancing & doing flips the more fun it was. I loved getting to see his/her little personality.


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon at least you don't have too much longer to wait until your next Scan. Hopefully s/he will be more cooperative then!

Ukgirl I can't wait to hear what you are having! You should make us a cupcake too...take a big bite out and then post us the picture!

Nimbec sorry you lost the cotbed on eBay. Sometimes people go to stupid amounts, almost what you would pay in a shop. What's the point?! If its not a big old bargain I'm not for it!

So, for any first timers, my SIL gave me a tip this weekend: get your pyjamas and nighties etc for hospital soon. She said as its winter now, they are all nice dark colours, but come spring, when we are due, they will all be lighter colours...and therefore you can easily see any bits of blood etc on them. So I got some jammie bottoms in tesco for £6 yesterday. Will get a few more pairs soon.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks doggylover :D I am so excited it's like xmas come early, but the day after I have to go back to court so it's a bit bitter sweet :( I love your SIL's advice!! I never thought of that, I shall be taking a trip to asda next week to pick mine up! I will definitely post up pics of the cupcakes and gender reveal to facebook. OH thinks I've gone over the top but I dont care. this is my last baby so I'm milking it! 

I just managed to upset someone on another thread oh dear :( I always manage to come across as judgy or bitchy without meaning it that way, basically she said if she was having a girl she would be ''bummed'' which hit a nerve with me because I think if you want a baby it shouldn't matter, although I know we all lean more towards a boy or a girl and those who are disappointed get over it quickly, I just couldn't keep my big mouth shut and said to her what I said up there ^ and offended a few people... eeek :/ Then they were like, oh well you're okay you have one of each and you're pregnant again.... like I choose my babies genders! lol.. I planned my babies (apart from Luke who was a pill baby but I wanted him regardless) So I'm not going to feel guilty for having one of each and being pregnant again! ... it seems like I'm getting myself into a lot of trouble with my opinions lately. I just can't seem to stop myself lol!! :/


----------



## maybesoon

lol ukgirl.... I find that on one of the other threads I'm on the ladies get upset extremely easy. That's really why this one is my favorite. It seems like for the most part we are all a lot alike & all appreciate advice & opinions of others even though we may not feel that way. This is my first so I'll take any & all suggestions!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol maybesoon it hasn't helped that during this pregnancy I tend to speak my mind I think it's hormones or something because usually I keep my mouth shut... smile and nod as they say haha.. oh dear! women during pregnancy are more sensitive too I guess, yesterday I cried because the carpets are dirty and I can't use my carpet cleaner anymore LOL!! blame the hormones always! xx


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... ukgirl I know exactly what you are saying. I can't keep my mouth shut for anything. I swear I'm gonna end up getting fired because I just seem to have absolutely NO filter anymore. And emotions..... I'm not a crier, I don't cry, I didn't even cry when my ex-husband beat the crap out of me & I was in the hospital. I just have never been emotional. I was telling oh this yesterday.... I don't know if it's him, the hormones or a combination, but I'm a basket case. I wear my feelings on my sleeve & he can hurt them in a heartbeat. It's hard for me because I react, then I realize that I'm reacting & I get mad because I reacted with emotion. He kinda laughed & said "I'm sure it's the hormones, but I'm gonna say it's that you are just madly in love with me & I've been a complete ass to you"!!! I just smiled & said, "yea, well stop being an ass & start being a sweet loving husband like I know you can be". It's been really good. I'm just trying to not get my hopes up.


----------



## ukgirl23

aww maybesoon I'm so glad that he knows he has been an ass to you!! I really hope that all will be okay now and he will make the changes he needs to, to fix this for you all. I know what you mean about not being a crier, I'm not an emotional person at all, I like to just say how I feel if I have a problem but anything little that upsets me lately sets me off... it really must be the hormones because I'm exactly the same as you right now! xx


----------



## nimbec

Oh Ukgirl don't worry about upsetting people! They must have known it would spark a reaction and there is a thread specially designed for gender disappointment so they could go there for support!!! I'm very much with you any healthy baby is brilliant!! 

Maybesoon my emotions are all over the place too!


----------



## ukgirl23

aww thank you Nimbec, I feel less like a bitch now! xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Exactly nimbec.... Yes I would love a boy.... But then the last few weeks I am really thinking I like the sound of a girl.... But either way, I honeslty could care less as long as it's a healthy baby. They both have their perks!


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh how do u guys get non maternity pjs to fit?? I find them all to tight or massively long if I go for a big size :( I've tried rolling the waist band to below bump but I just can't stand anything remotely tight on me.... Any ideas much appreciated! Maternity ones are megga expensive!


----------



## ukgirl23

I've gone for nighties Nimbec. my normal size PJs will probably fit straight after birth, I tend to loose my bump over night, I'll just buy then a size up and put some safety pins in my bag just in case they are too big I guess. It's my boobies I struggle with, I went from a DD to a GG over night after having Connie. None of my feeding bras were big enough, they had to wrap me in cotton wool and bandages while someone went to buy me more bras LOL!! I shall be prepared this time!


----------



## maybesoon

Great question nimbec! I haven't even begun to look at maternity stuff yet. But I can't stand anything around my belly & it's not even big yet! Everything I wear has to fit below my belly button or I can't stand it.


----------



## melissasbump

Hellooo!

Maybesoon, so glad you and OH had a great weekend and although you didnt find our the gender at least you got a nice long scan!

UKgirl, love the cake ideal as a gender reveal! Oh and re upsetting people, these threads are full of hormonal woman, its difficult not too, it would have annoyed me too from what you are saying.

Nimbec, never mind to losing the cotbed, its frustrating isnt it, but still plenty of time. Did you say it was a sleigh one? Love those!

So we had our scan today, am pleased to say baby is doing well and appears healthy with no issues so we are very happy with that. And dogglover yes we are still team yellow! lol
I also had a birth choices meeting with a lovely MW she was my midwife when i was pregnant with Harrison and remembered us well etc. The meeting was to discuss my last labour and birth and my options this time (ive mentioned before but i had an EMCS last time after a long drawn out labour. It was very interesting as i found out lots about my 1st labour and why it didnt go to plan etc, mainly due to his postition being back to back with chin up and sitting high up in my pelvis. 
We went though the pros and cons of my trying VBAC and C section and it was all very interesting, and a well balanced discussion ie i didnt feel like i was being pressued to go for a VBAC, more leaning the other way actually, It certainly gave me food for though but im even more certain i want a section now.


----------



## ukgirl23

*button up nighties for feeding ;) 

maybesoon have you seen the under the bump maternity trousers? Those are good :)


----------



## melissasbump

ive got one pair of maternity pjs that i got in the sale at matalan last pregnancy and i LOVE them, i cant get any this time round as lie you say Nimbec so expensive. !


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ukgirl.... I haven't started looking yet, but that's most likely what I'm going to be going with or something similar. I just can't stand anything pulled up over my belly or on it. Drives me crazy this early on, I can't imagine as I get bigger it bothering me any less!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> So, for any first timers, my SIL gave me a tip this weekend: get your pyjamas and nighties etc for hospital soon. She said as its winter now, they are all nice dark colours, but come spring, when we are due, they will all be lighter colours...and therefore you can easily see any bits of blood etc on them. So I got some jammie bottoms in tesco for £6 yesterday. Will get a few more pairs soon.

I'll say this -- I HATED this suggestion when I got it while pregnant with dd1 because not wearing pants is weird/uncomfortable for me (I hate my legs... :dohh:) but I took the advice and was glad I did. I don't know how they roll overseas, but in the US, a nurse is going to come by your room and massage (hard!) your abdomen and check your underwear (yes, really) every few hours. So because of that, pants are a huge pain in the ass in the hospital. So, take a couple of pair for the ride home and for if you want to go walking around (haha), but mostly pack nursing gowns (or regular gowns if you don't plan to breastfeed). I had only taken one nursing gown thinking I'd wear the hospital's but I was much more comfy in my own gown, so I'm going to pack 2-3 this time. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Last pregnancy, I wore mostly sweat pants a size or 2 too big or yoga pants as pjs. But my bump is the same size now as it was just 6 weeks before I delivered dd1! :wacko: So, I guess I'll just play it by ear but I expect the huge sweat pants will still fit, at least, even if my yoga pants don't. I do have one pair of maternity yoga pants which should fit all the way through. I found the sweat pants on sale in huge sizes for like $3 each when I was pregnant with Maisie so got several then. :haha:

Oh, and emotions! What?! I seriously cry every day lately. The tiniest little thing will set me off. This morning, my supervisor called me and didn't ask how I was or say "good morning" or anything and just kind of (I felt) tore into me because I forgot to include something in an e-mail to our attorney on Friday afternoon (I had included the important stuff!). I explained to her that it wasn't a problem and that he hadn't responded yet anyway so I'd send it to him immediately and then I hung up the phone and just bawled like a baby. :rofl: :wacko:

Hahaha, and then this afternoon she told me if I wanted to leave early on Wednesday, I could (I didn't ask, but Thursday is US Thanksgiving so a lot of employers let employees leave early the day before as a courtesy/privilege/gift; except when I worked in food service, of course). But she said I'd have to make up the time in the other days I worked this week. It kind of caught me off guard because I've never worked for a supervisor who didn't just let me leave early the Wednesday before as a gift kind of thing. I've never had to work over the other days to make it up. So that made me cry. :haha: But she's being generous, I guess, letting me flex out a schedule so that I can get out of here a few hours early in the first place, so I should just suck it up. I just don't wanna have to come in early tomorrow and Wednesday and work through lunch! :haha: Such a baby. She's just rubbing me the wrong way entirely lately. Like, she's not even going to be here at all on Wednesday. She took the day off. And she took off all the days around the time we get off for Christmas and New Year's, too. Just very selfish. She doesn't even have small children! Sometimes I think as a supervisor/manager, it's kind of your obligation to be more generous to your employees and less selfish because you're making so much more money than they are and doing that keeps up employee morale and all that good stuff but she doesn't seem to think that way (and morale here suuuuuuccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssss). I guess I've been lucky to have considerate supervisors up to this point.


----------



## doggylover

Oh asda will be a good place to look for jammies too ukgirl, great idea! 

Some people online are insane. I rarely say anything, although I recently did get really annoyed (and stated it!) with a girl who basically said that myself and others who had expressed one opinion were intellectual snobs. She was so rude about it, and then accused me of taking it personally...she was being personal to myself and others! But again that's why I like this thread and one other I am on. We don't bicker about silly stuff, just get on with the brilliance of being pregnant and supporting one another.

And I agree any baby is a bonus :) but I know some people get really upset.there is a special forum though, so they shouldn't get annoyed when not posting in there (if that makes sense) 

Nimbec, yep I got size 16-18 jammies from tesco (I'm normally a 10) and I am tall...but they are the longest things ever!!! It's ridiculous. Apparently the larger you are, the taller you are?! To be honest though, all my tesco jammies have shrunk so I'm not expecting them to stay too long forever!!!

Melissa sounds like your appointment went perfectly :) it's nice to be given all the options in a truly non-pushy way. And glad you are still on my team ;)

Littlespy I'm planning on getting jammie bottoms and nighties as I just don't know how I'll get on, so I'll have lots of options :) I'll look like I'm moving in when I turn up with all my stuff! Sounds like your supervisor is a lot different to what you've had in the past, and maybe now isn't the best time to try and get used to it. But if she isn't there on Wednesday she wouldn't know if you went home a few minutes early, right? ;)


----------



## melissasbump

Just a word of advice.. I would advise everyone to get at least a couple of nighties, the only reason is.. and this is personal exp, if for some reason you end up with a c section, you will NEED them.. you wont be able to wear bottoms


----------



## maybesoon

I'll be getting jammies & nighties also. I'm not much on not having pants on either. But I do live here in the us & saw how many times the nurse came in the room with my bestfriend back in July to check her rear end. So I'm sure I really won't feel like pulling my jammie bottoms down constantly for them to check me. I am not a girly girl, but I am an over packer as I just never know what I'm going to be in the mood for... Better safe than miserable...


----------



## TeAmo

Melissa I am glad your scan went well! Well done for staying team yellow! 

Congrats on the pink bundle Jenny :)

We had our scan today too... :0) Baby was on its tummy the entire time. Sonographer was lovely and talked us through the entire scan showing us every inch of baby. Showed us the lips and there is no cleft. Check kidneys which was the part I was worrying about due to Cams illness. All looked good there too!

We have to go back for a second scan in two weeks time because baby was on its tummy she couldnt check one of the heart valves. She was also sure she has seen both hands at separate times but wants to see them both together. Hopefully babe will be in a better position. It still wouldnt move even after emptying my bladder and jumping about! 

now... do you all want to know which team TeAmo has joined?! lol


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo said:


> now... do you all want to know which team TeAmo has joined?! lol

*yes!!!!!!!*

Also great news that all went well, and an extra scan in two weeks will be great! I'm sure everything will go perfectly then too!


----------



## maybesoon

yeah on a good scan! 

And of course!!! SPILL IT!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

hahahaha... well Team Blue....

is still far behind because we're Team PINK! 

Yay. One of each. Very happy! 

xx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: I was like "oh she isn't very excited about team blue...oh wait..." 

That's wonderful news! I'm so pleased for you! One of each will be so lovely!


----------



## TeAmo

Yay thanks! She wouldnt say 100% because it was a bad position but will get confirmed at scan in two weeks :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, TeAmo, you're just pure evil, aren't you?! :haha:

Congrats on :pink:!!!!!!! :happydance: Girls are the best! I've resigned myself to the thought that I'll only ever have girls and I'm quite happy about that! The only trouble I have with girls is naming them. Ugh! Will be the shock of the century if I ever have a boy! :haha:


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo.. congrats!!!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

hahaha I like a bit of suspense! :)

Thanks hun! So chuffed. OH might take a couple times to get used to it as he was expecting a boy but he's happy! He has already said shes not having a boyfriend EVER. lmao.

I really thought I was going to be a complete soccer Mom with a team full of boys but so chuffed I get a pretty in pink girlie too. xx


----------



## TeAmo

Oh and YES LittleSpy... names! Urgh. I have 1000 boys names. Girls on the otherhand are difficult! x


----------



## ReadytoMum

TeAmo said:


> hahahaha... well Team Blue....
> 
> is still far behind because we're Team PINK!
> 
> Yay. One of each. Very happy!
> 
> xx

Congrats on Team Pink!! :happydance: And that's exciting that you get to go back for another scan so you can see LO again too! Glad everything went well as far as the tech could tell.


----------



## TeAmo

meet proud big brother and naughty baby girl on her tummy x :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1353350229126.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









19+4 scan.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## maybesoon

Yeah!!! CONGRATS!!! I'm just the oposite. I have a million girl names but still haven't found a boy name I like. And well..... With the way the scan went Saturday, we might need to start looking....


----------



## TeAmo

ooh feel free to share girls names! xx


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo your ds is so fricking cute!!!!!!!!!!!! That photo is AMAZING!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Teamo.... If my baby turns out to be a girl (hopefully we will know for sure come Dec. 11th) her name will be Emerson Grace (Ema for short). But I also had Lillian Grace, Lillian Rayne, Elly Rayne, Laynie Grace & Elly Rae. 

Boy names.... I can't find anything I really like..... ugh


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> TeAmo your ds is so fricking cute!!!!!!!!!!!! That photo is AMAZING!!!

aww thank you. He is a sweetie pie. That's his cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese face. :laugh2:


----------



## TeAmo

maybesoon said:


> Teamo.... If my baby turns out to be a girl (hopefully we will know for sure come Dec. 11th) her name will be Emerson Grace (Ema for short). But I also had Lillian Grace, Lillian Rayne, Elly Rayne, Laynie Grace & Elly Rae.
> 
> Boy names.... I can't find anything I really like..... ugh

lovely names! I like them all! :winkwink: hehe. I like quite unusual names and love the name you have settled on. I also love Laynie. very cute. When I was pregnant with my son we had Kendal Marie chosen for a girlie but Ive gone off that now.

With this one, if it was a boy it was going to be Greyson Luc. We are throwing some girls names around including Elise, Ryleigh and Caitie. 

:kiss:


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo and Maybesoon, cute names!!

We had all girls name picked too (Mia, Zoe, Teagan, or Payton)... no boys names I really liked :haha:

Now we are down to two that we both like: Grayson (funny that you had picked that TeAmo) or Skyler


----------



## maybesoon

Teamo Laynie was my second favorite. My bestfriends 2 year old's name is Rayleigh. I didn't really like the name at first, but it fits her so well that now I LOVE it! 

I really like the name Greyson, but one of my other friends just named their baby boy that. Seems like the few boy names I like are already taken by someone I know.....


----------



## TeAmo

^^ Ooh I like Payton and Quinn at the moment too xx


----------



## jem-jem13

Is it too late to add me to the list?? :flower: my due date is 15th April

Am very excited as its a week today I will find out what I am having! 

Xx


----------



## maybesoon

Welcome Jem!!!! Good luck with the scan....


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome Jem Jem!!

Just got back from OB appointment and Emmaleigh is doing great!! I also get to get another scan on the 12th of Dec so i am really excited!!


----------



## jem-jem13

Thank you :happydance: cannot wait to find out what it will be! Also just to be able to start buying a few things! 

Good luck to all the other yummy mummy's in April x


----------



## nimbec

Welcome jem!!! 

Yay teamo one of each-how exciting! I lurveeee the pics :)

I have my scan 9am tomorrow hoping all goes well & they confirm team blue!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Welcome Jem!

Good luck tomorrow nimbec! I'm sure you'll get your blue confirmation. :thumbup:

TeAmo, super cute pic of your little man! What a handsome fellow. Choosing names can be really hard... thankfully DH and I agreed on names pretty easily, so we're all set whether we get a boy or a girl!


----------



## kirstabelle

How did so much happen in like 4 pages?! 

Congrats Jenny and Teamo, welcome to Team Pink! Congrats Melissasbump on a healthy yellow bundle, you are a tough one I could never have waited! And congrats Maybe Soon on a very naughty baby indeed! I think I had said you were either having a girl or a naughty boy, so I think I am going to guess boy since baby is so naughty! Glad you had a good weekend with your OH. Glad he admitted to his ass-ness. Admitting you have a problem is step one, after all, and his problem was most definitely ass-ness! :haha:

And now that I am mildly traumatized about needing to go and buy dark colored nighties to hide the blood, overenthusiastic post-partum abdominal massages and the possibility that my boobs may triple in size overnight.... :help: let's just think about something nice for a few minutes... like strollers :haha: I think I might have found what I'm looking for. There is a new Peg Perego stroller coming out called the Book Plus, that looks really nice. One hand fold very similar to a baby jogger, suitable for newborns with no inserts or attachments, and the seat reverses, and weighs the same as the Uppa baby Cruz (22lbs) which I didn't think was too heavy. There is also a version $100 less that doesn't reverse, but OH is all into the reversing seat. They're in a few places online already it seems but none in stores up here until sometime this month so I have already contacted them and asked exactly where and when! Apparently early next year they are going to have more colors too... so obviously I have already asked whether this will be before early April :haha: Obsessed. 

Oh Doggy Lover your comment that "some people online are insane" made me laugh! That might be my fave line from this thread ever :friends: And I agree that there is a specific board for making comments like that and its there because there are a lot of ladies on here who have suffered losses, or are having a very hard time TTC and saying things like that is quite insensitive to those ladies in particular. Plus, saying you would be bummed about having a girl when you are surrounded by girls is hardly the best idea :haha:

Welcome Jem! 

Teamo, your scan pic looks so much like mine at the beginning of my scan, all hunched at the bottom like a little turtle. So stinkin' cute!


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> And now that I am mildly traumatized about needing to go and buy dark colored nighties to hide the blood, overenthusiastic post-partum abdominal massages and the possibility that my boobs may triple in size overnight.... :help:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: but at least you know, right?!

I'm glad you found a stroller you like, it sounds like it will be perfect for what you need.

TeAmo, honestly when I looked at that photo of your ds again, I want to come round and squeeze his wee cheeks! (Please don't get scared, I promise I won't actually do this!) he is just too cute! I've decided if my baby is a boy I want him to look exactly like yours (so I can pinch his cheeks without getting arrested! :haha:)

Welcome Jem!! Never too late to join! Can't wait to hear your news next week about gender. And then hear all about how crazy you've gone shopping!

Ladies those names are so lovely. I think laynie is just gorgeous, and I really like that spelling of caitie as well (although autocorrect just tried to make it cavities!)

Have a good day!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone just a quicki i'm back from my scan and they confirmed team :blue: YEY!!!! 

Also healthy no problems seen phew!! such a relief. Hope you are all ok and i will catch up properly later i'm already behind with my to do list today LOL

Here is a pic of our boy!
 



Attached Files:







photo(14).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks ladies. 

Welcome Jem Jem, im new here too. 

Iv put dinner in, done the house work, and now im bored, God im so rock n roll haha.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Glad to hear all went well nimbec!! :thumbup:

I hope everyone has a lovely day today! I'm off teaching today, and then I only have 5 more classes left. (Not that I've been counting for the last month or anything...)

I'm a sweet potato today! Really hoping this will be the week I get to feel something I'm sure is LO.


----------



## jem-jem13

Jenny_J said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Welcome Jem Jem, im new here too.
> 
> Iv put dinner in, done the house work, and now im bored, God im so rock n roll haha.

Welcome Jenny : ) x


----------



## ukgirl23

Glad all is good nimbec!! 

Hiiiii jemjem :) welcome to our crazy group 

Omg the baby just done a flip or something I had a huge lump stick up as he or she rolled over and it hurt like crazy it was so weird... Ive been pregnant twice before with rolling babies but this felt different baby is still very active so hoping he or she is okay but my gosh is scared the hell out of me. 6 days til our scan yay!! Its feeling so close now that soon we will know. Its a little scary too incase any illness show up. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

So I had to read back a few pages to catch up.TeAmo your little boy gorgeous and he looks so happy to be getting a little sister bless him! Squishable! Xx

nimbec cute little boy you have there too! He looks lovely xxx 

well I didnt know they check your underwear in the us lol or massage your abdomin it sounds horrible!! In norway they check you once after birth and thats that. Im not sure about England but I do know they send you home as soon as they can which is scary vut I will be glad to be home with baby and my my family after. 


Girl names.. we have one that we will defo use if ours is a girl and that is Arizona. we are stuck on boys names but I like blake. avery. devin and my 4 year old son likes nethen which os pronounced nevin I hadnt heard the name before but I do like it xx


----------



## maybesoon

CONGRATS nimbec on Team Blue!!!!!

ReadytoMum congrats on sweet potato!

Hope everyone has a great day!

Afm.... Well I stayed the night last night with dh. It was actually really nice. He is really trying hard right now & I went back & forth over it all day yesterday & I decided since he is really trying I need to show I am too. So I decided last night to head "home". Within 5 minutes his daughter was staking her claim on him & trying to get him all alone in her bedroom with her. I was really shocked when he called her out & told her if she wanted to be a part of the family she needed to come into the living room with the rest of us. Then of course around 3am she comes into the bedroom trying to get into bed with him. For the first time he told her NO & walked her back to her room & tucked her into her own bed. It was amazing actually seeing him working to do what he promised he would. This morning was great. We actually talked for a few minutes before getting up & getting ready for work & the kids ready for school. It actually felt like we were a family for the first time. I just hope it lasts!


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl, some name inspiration derived from Grey's Anatomy!? ;) I love your choices, they are so cute!!!!

I would say with you they will probably want you out of hospital asap, as you aren't a first time mother. I believe for FTM they keep you in overnight. And I sincerely hope there isn't the abdomen pressing Littlespy mentioned - it sounds horrific!!!

Nimbec glad the scan went well, and your boy is still a boy!

Readytomum - I am also counting down the teaching days...hours...minutes! until my next holiday!! Luckily we have exam week coming up which (although it creates a mound of marking) isn't generally too bad, and then just the run up to Christmas, which is DVD central!!! Now if I could only get to that point.......!


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha Doggylover, we were joking about it because I'm a HUUUGE greys fan and I was joking to Aaron if we have a girl we should call her Meredith he laughed and said no way! SO I said Christina and he shook his head so I gave up and he said.. Arizona is a lovely name though, and I do love it, I always have so I'm happy to go with it. We are working on Sloan for a boy but I don't think that's gonna fly :( 

I really hope there is no abdomen pressing either I wouldn't particularly like that very much lol. 

Maybesoon- that is great news about you and OH!! I hope it continues!! It is really great that he is making the effort! :) :hugs: 

We got a letter today from our solicitor, we are due in court next week for a hearing to request the documents from Norway, but the last office they tried had erased al files after 3 years of no contact so it's not looking good. I just want this all to be done with but now they are saying our case might run for a further 3-6 months and if it goes to a final hearing, which we are meant to do, in January, then I will have to pay and by that time our costs will be standing at £5,000,00 :( I can not afford that :( I'm so stressed over the whole thing, I've never stopped him having contact only after what he done to me infront of the children when we were alone I don't want to be alone with him in my home so asked for it to be in a contact center :( Sorry for the rant lol!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy official halfway point for us today, yay! 

Congrats to all the recent scans and genders (and having the willpower to not find out!) things are moving along so quickly. The holidays are quickly approaching and just think by the time they are done we will all be in, or close to, third tri! 

Have to admit I am a little nervous about third tri because I have no idea when to expect baby - 35 weeks last time so hoping I can go at least that long this time. I'll be expecting her to come around 35 weeks and watch me go overdue - sitting around for weeks thinking it'll be any day lol!

I think we are going to start getting ready (packing hospital bags, putting up crib, washing baby clothes that are stored downstairs, buying diapers and wipes, etc) in late January and early February, waiting to get our tax return and just getting all the essentials that we need at one time to make it easier. We used a bassinet for the first few months with DS so even if crib doesn't get done that'll be fine. Def much easier the second time around as we have all the bits and bobs ready and just have to get the basics that need replenished. 

Was trying to make a hospital bag list and getting overwhelmed the other night but then realized I didn't have ANYTHING last time and was pretty ok :) (in UK it would be harder since it seems you guys have to supply a lot of your own stuff) water broke unexpectedly at 2am a month early and there was just no time! Just planning for the basics this time after realizing that :D hoping to be able to leave hospital early this time as long as everything is going well so hopefully I won't need much anyways. 

Love to all.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh! wanted to add that noone ever came to push on my belly or check undies after I had DS - the nurses would just ask how the 'flow' was and that was the end of it. However if I recall correctly my mom had told me they did it to her when she had me, and also I know some of my girlfriends that have had babies said they had it done too, and some not. I wonder if it's case by case, or nurse, or hospital? They did knead my belly a little when I was delivering the placenta but that's the only time I can remember. 

In any case it doesn't sound very nice!


----------



## maybesoon

oh ukgirl.... I'm so sorry... This type of stress is not what you need right now. I can't believe they destroy the records after 3 years! We keep ours 10+ years here. I can't imagine how frustrating it all has to be. I tell you that you have been really strong through all of this. Best of luck. I really hope & pray it works out really soon for you and your family.


----------



## doggylover

ooSweetPea said:


> Doggy official halfway point for us today, yay!.

:happydance: :wohoo: 

And don't start packing yet! You're making me feel bad! But yeah, we have to provide everything. I heard they will give you nappies and even clothes in some US hospitals. You'd be lucky if they gave you the time of day over here (from what I hear anyway)

Just a sideline, UK ladies looking for tights- H&M Mama rights are amazing, soooooo soft and comfy! I got medium, but I'm not sure how much longer they will fit (first wear today haha!) but yeah, highly recommended!


----------



## ooSweetPea

When I had DS they had diapers, wipes, onesies, diaper cream, vaseline, hats, blankets, pacifiers, formula (I was bfing but it was available if I needed it)... and that was just for baby. I literally cleaned out the drawers when I left and had a ton of baby stuff to bring home. I used hospital gowns but def want to bring my own this time - but they gave me underwear, maternity pads, pads that you cracked and it was like a cold pack, witch hazel pads, spray to de-sting the episiotomy stitches, perineal squirt bottle, nipple cream... I can't even remember it all. They even gave me all new tubing/shields/bottles/etc for my breast pump (got it from DHs aunt) for free - basically everything except the actual machine part. Needless to say I swiped all that stuff when I left too. Also had toothbrush, comb, shampoo, soap, bathroom stuff, towels etc which I just left there. Made everything pretty easy and I must say hearing about you girls in UK I feel very lucky to have that stuff available!

Doggy don't worry I'm not packing til after the new year - was just making a list is all! I'm not THAT prepared :haha:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Just a sideline, UK ladies looking for tights- H&M Mama rights are amazing, soooooo soft and comfy! I got medium, but I'm not sure how much longer they will fit (first wear today haha!) but yeah, highly recommended!

I got the 100 denier Mama tights and they are fab! I also got the 100% organic cotton Mama leggins that are also super comfy but a little oversized for me.
I didn't find any nice clothes so i got some knit dresses from the regular H&M but in bigger sizes (Medium and Large)...

I was looking at strollers, carriers, cots, bouncers, baby baths, accesories etc everything under the sun :juggle: it was a lot of info to digest in one day!

I liked the Chicco Lite weight stroller, really nice and suitable for newborns too, while it is not too bulky. I think I'm positive on this one.

I found a cot on sale that I like but I fear it's too soon to buy it already, idk what to do as the price is pretty low right now but the room is not ready yet!:shrug:

I'm dead tired


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> Doggy official halfway point for us today, yay!.
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> And don't start packing yet! You're making me feel bad! But yeah, we have to provide everything. I heard they will give you nappies and even clothes in some US hospitals. You'd be lucky if they gave you the time of day over here (from what I hear anyway).Click to expand...

Well, along with a $20,000 bill for hospital services for me and dd, they gave me a receiving blanket, 2 newborn shirts, a pair of socks for me, some net one size fits all underwear, maternity pads, tucks pads, cortisone cream, numbing spray, diapers, and formula samples. Wouldn't exactly call it a fantastic deal. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> Haha Doggylover, we were joking about it because I'm a HUUUGE greys fan and I was joking to Aaron if we have a girl we should call her Meredith he laughed and said no way! SO I said Christina and he shook his head so I gave up and he said.. Arizona is a lovely name though, and I do love it, I always have so I'm happy to go with it. We are working on Sloan for a boy but I don't think that's gonna fly :(
> 
> I really hope there is no abdomen pressing either I wouldn't particularly like that very much lol.
> 
> Maybesoon- that is great news about you and OH!! I hope it continues!! It is really great that he is making the effort! :) :hugs:
> 
> We got a letter today from our solicitor, we are due in court next week for a hearing to request the documents from Norway, but the last office they tried had erased al files after 3 years of no contact so it's not looking good. I just want this all to be done with but now they are saying our case might run for a further 3-6 months and if it goes to a final hearing, which we are meant to do, in January, then I will have to pay and by that time our costs will be standing at £5,000,00 :( I can not afford that :( I'm so stressed over the whole thing, I've never stopped him having contact only after what he done to me infront of the children when we were alone I don't want to be alone with him in my home so asked for it to be in a contact center :( Sorry for the rant lol!


Hang in there hun. Our starting fee that had to be paid down was 1500.00 dollars and it could run us all the way up to 5000.00 if things get messy. I am not understanding why they even destroyed these records at all??? I completely understand how you feel my ex is a creep and still tries to push me around infront of DH and kids. I think that is why he put the order on him too because the last time he did this DH stepped in and said something very hateful to him. Guess the Ex got the point. We meet at the police station and sign them in and out so they can see how he behaves now...given the point i have only seen them once since this all started and then i get them for 5 hours on Thanksgiving. Ready for this to all be over with hang in there hun. :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap Sweetpea! That list of stuff is amazing! But as littlespy said, you guys really pay for it! Even still...I love a 'freebie'!!!

Ukgirl I'm so sorry to hear about how much trouble you are having sorting legal matters out with your ex. It's no wonder you don't want him in the house considering his past.


----------



## ukgirl23

sweetpea - thank you so much for the information about pushing tummies and checking pants, it got scary there for a moment!! lol I'm not packing my bag until I reach V day which is actually xmas week :D and Happy halfway day to you!! xxxx

Aww thank you Maybesoon!! I have been through courts in Norway and England since I got the guts to leave him, he's had Social services on my back for years, We've been fighting court battles for 5 years now I'm just so tired of it. This should be a happy time for our family and instead I have this over us. I never stopped his contact I have no idea why he's still fighting me :/ Other than for the sake of making our lives hell for leaving him. I told my solicitor that even after I left the physical abuse and most of the other stuff when I left our home I knew I would never be free until our children are old enough to make up their own minds xx 

Doggylover THANK YOUUUUU!! I have been searching for maternity tights for court EVERYWHERE!! love you loads right now lol xx 

Mammabrown I don't know why either, it's a small town so I thought they would have kept our records, the whole of Norway's population is the same as the amount of people living in London apparently, I can believe it. So I would have thought they would have kept it, I've gone through every document I have tonight and found some interesting stuff to give my solicitor. I really wish your situation can be sorted in one hearing it's disgusting the way they have handled your case! 5 hours on thanksgiving for the parent whole raised them is totally unfair when he has then 24/7. He should be made to give you more contact than that! My ex was monitored by child protection from the court report and he ignored our son when our son was hungry, they wrote in the report that he just wanted to play with them and didn't understand their mundane needs like food and to relax, Luke asked to put the tv on and he refused and made Lucas play with him, it's a lot for a 4 year old to have to give someone their full attention for 4 hours without a break for food or distraction. On another day he took the kids out with my dad, he put Lucas on his shoulders on a busy main road (uphill) and didn't even hold his feet!! My dad told him off but I can't even trust him to take them alone now so it has to always be supervised which is very hard to arrange, I arranged his contact in a center but he hasn't payed the center or confirmed his dates :/ I really don't think your ex has played fairly and I think that'll go against him in court largely. He has not thought of how painful it is for the kids to be out of their main home and away from their sibling and parents, it's tough for them and he's just used them as weapons basically so don't worry I think you will come out on top xx


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all

UK girl and Mommabrown, im so sorry again that you are both going though this crap with your exs, in my eyes it realy shouldnt be about who can pay for what legal bills etc but unfortunatly it does. I really hope for both of you this gets sorted out soon and you can both move on

Maybesoon, sounds like your OH is really making progress! Im so pleased for you and really hope he sticks with the good behaviour!

Sweetpea, i agree with Doggylover thats some list! Veey impressive but yes you pay for in indirectly i guess!

Nimbec so glad your scan went well and yay for confirmeration of team blue!

Teamo, congrats on your pink bump too!

Doggylover and Sweetpea! happy halfway point!

AFM, had a reasonable day today, my DS had his swimming lesson this morning then we had lunch then i went to Asda and bought some over the bump jeans, so comfy and only £16. I was meant to be going out with a friend for Thai tonight but she had to cancel as her little boy isnt well so me and OH are waiting for an Indian takeway! Well it is payday yay!
Oh forgot to say had a bit of good news re mat pay the other day, since my last maternity leave my work have increased full pay from 12 weeks to 18 weeks, so thats pretty good i thought. 
And just coz i can:kiss: I thought id put some DS spam on here for you, this is my little boy Harrison!


----------



## doggylover

Seriously you ladies have the cutest sons!!! Harrison's smile!! I could just cuddle him right up, and give the beautiful blond hair a good old ruffle! So gorgeous!

That's great news about your mat pay as well. I don't get any weeks at full pay so you're beating me lol!! 

Will have to get myself to a big asda then for some more jeans :) thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mommabrown

:hugs:Oh I hope your right. His story about what happened has changed and now is claiming my DD which is his too was the one that was tied up with DS so lawyer was pretty irritated about that. :growlmad:I have been divorced from him for 8 years and my lawyers still have all that on file and it has been so long ago!:growlmad: He is pushing for full custody with ONLY supervised visits and like you i feel the same way. It is the holidays and we should be together as a family but instead he has lied his ass off to take them away:cry:. Now all i can think about is they will never know Landon or Emmaleigh. They won't get to be there for her birth or any of the other milestones to share with us.:cry: Never kept him away and always let him have them when he wanted them which was only on the weekends so his family could see them:nope:. Your Ex is a MORON! Oh like the kid is never supposed to eat or be entertained because your right a 4 year old doesn't have the attention span of an older child even then they aren't going to give him full attention for 4 hours. He is being lazy and expecting you to do all this for him. He just needs to grow up and stop all this BS with you and let you guys move on in your life!!!!!!!!! And as for the not holding him WTF?? They will show their true colors is court and this will be over for both of us hopefully!


----------



## ukgirl23

Harrison is gorgeous! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Mommabrown the story sounds ridiculous! It surely can't stand up in court! I'm sure the judge will hear it and laugh. Liars always come out in the end! changing his story is just an indication of how his story doesn't add up. As if you would tie up your children haha!! thing is after he has done this you have the right to say he is a danger to your children. I really hope this is sorted soon its so silly. I can't believe it. When you get them back you need to get residency of them so he can't do this again. My ex is a lazy git haha, I even have to send the kids to him with a packed lunch box!!! can you believe it! xx


----------



## maybesoon

I'm with doggylover! You ladies have the most adorable boys! So cute! 

ukgirl & mommabrown. I don't know how ya'll have done it this long. I would be pulling my hair out. I swear I still fight with my ex husband over my step-sons. They are mine I don't give 2 shits what the law says. I raised them without his help from 3 & 4 to 12 & 13. They will honestly tell you when asked they would rather be with me than him. They really can't stand him.


----------



## nimbec

Oh my word ladies your ex's sound awful ((((((hugs)))))) to you both and yes your right the truth will come out in the end!! 

Harrison is soooooo cute! 

Well I've had a great afternoon a friend popped over for coffee and we talked baby for 3hrs oooops was only ment to be a quick stop lol she is due 2 days before Xmas!! So good to have a giggle with someone who understands what it's all about! 

Hope you are all ok! 

Congrats to everyone on the half way milestone!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow won't even make his kids a lunch!!! SMH:nope:

Yeah it is really stupid and for the life of me i pray the judge sees through his lies...especially because there are 2 different stories on documentation with his lawyer and when he filed the Protection Order. I am doing exactly that...can you imagine what they think or feel right now...I am so broken hearted because i am supposed to protect them from this! Thank you for letting me rant at you! I feel lousy and miserable and it has helped to get a little frustration out.:hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown, I'm here whenever you need to rant or vent :hugs: It's not a great position to be in it's good to know you have someone in the same sort of place to talk to you about things xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ukgirl. My family isn't much help as they don't get it and really irriate me...well it seems being pregnant it doesn't take much so in their defense i don't handle their snide remarks to well right now. 

Nimbec how exciting...i have two friends who are due in January and their complaints are so far worse than mine especially because it is so much harder on them at this moment. Makes me feel pretty sad to even have a complaint sometimes. 

Anyone feeling pressure down below? Emme is pushing down pretty hardcore and when i sit up straight or stand up for long periods of time i feel like i am carrying a bowling ball on my cervix that is going to fall out at any moment!


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown... I think you are handling it very well. Feel free to rant anytime we are all here for you. 

Pressure... I've been feeling it for the last few weeks. It is really bad when I stand up. I swear it feels like my uterus is going to fall out!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: to you girls dealing with the courts - this is the time for no stress and it is just piling up for you two. I would be going mental by now!

On the 'freebie' front - I do my best to ignore the huge expense of insurance but like littlespy said its the least they can do! My comes right out of my pay so what I never have in my pocket I pretend like it never was taken away - it's the only way to look at it without wanting to cry!


----------



## TeAmo

ReadytoMum said:


> Welcome Jem!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow nimbec! I'm sure you'll get your blue confirmation. :thumbup:
> 
> TeAmo, super cute pic of your little man! What a handsome fellow. Choosing names can be really hard... thankfully DH and I agreed on names pretty easily, so we're all set whether we get a boy or a girl!

Yeah it is sooooo sooooo hard! We talked a lot about it last night and now have a top 10! :cloud9: hehehe. He is honestly the sweetest boy. I am astounded two average looking people like us could make such a beaut! 



kirstabelle said:


> How did so much happen in like 4 pages?!
> 
> Congrats Jenny and Teamo, welcome to Team Pink! Congrats Melissasbump on a healthy yellow bundle, you are a tough one I could never have waited! And congrats Maybe Soon on a very naughty baby indeed! I think I had said you were either having a girl or a naughty boy, so I think I am going to guess boy since baby is so naughty! Glad you had a good weekend with your OH. Glad he admitted to his ass-ness. Admitting you have a problem is step one, after all, and his problem was most definitely ass-ness! :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jem!
> 
> Teamo, your scan pic looks so much like mine at the beginning of my scan, all hunched at the bottom like a little turtle. So stinkin' cute!

It is funny because I realised today that Campbell was on his tummy in his 16 and 20 week scans also although they managed to get all the views they needed. :dohh: lol. She is so curled up exactly like a turtle as you say! 



doggylover said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> And now that I am mildly traumatized about needing to go and buy dark colored nighties to hide the blood, overenthusiastic post-partum abdominal massages and the possibility that my boobs may triple in size overnight.... :help:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: but at least you know, right?!
> 
> I'm glad you found a stroller you like, it sounds like it will be perfect for what you need.
> 
> TeAmo, honestly when I looked at that photo of your ds again, I want to come round and squeeze his wee cheeks! (Please don't get scared, I promise I won't actually do this!) he is just too cute! I've decided if my baby is a boy I want him to look exactly like yours (so I can pinch his cheeks without getting arrested! :haha:)
> 
> Ladies those names are so lovely. I think laynie is just gorgeous, and I really like that spelling of caitie as well (although autocorrect just tried to make it cavities!)
> 
> Have a good day!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I was tempted to post my favourite photo of him but then I didnt want to look like an obsessive mother who saw it as competition :blush: haha no no definately not me! :wacko: Anyway thank you for your kind comments. He always gets lovely comments. I think its the blonde hair, olive skin and dark eyes! <3

Yes Caitie is currently my favourite. Its Irish dont you know ;)


----------



## TeAmo

I NEEEEEEDED CHEESE so hubby just got me some cheese and crackers. haha yes it is 9:30pm and this plate is MASSIVE... BUT... I am going to eat it allllllllll! :)


----------



## kirstabelle

Have to be super quick as should be vacuuming and tidying for the guests we are having this weekend... but super quick stop in since I prob won't get on much the next few days and will prob lose track of everything on our vibrant little thread :) but just wanted to quickly say Doggylover- yay for your 50% ticker, I remember you saying how much you were looking forward to seeing that :thumbup: I had to go get myself one of those tickers too just to see mine go up as well!

Hope everyone in the US has a lovely Thanksgiving, and everyone not in the US should eat a bit extra anyway for the spirit of the season, you know :haha:


----------



## doggylover

ooSweetPea said:


> On the 'freebie' front - I do my best to ignore the huge expense of insurance but like littlespy said its the least they can do! My comes right out of my pay so what I never have in my pocket I pretend like it never was taken away - it's the only way to look at it without wanting to cry!


I suppose that's really what happens with us too - it comes out as tax. So it's really money we never actually had.......I like to think of it as I work 4 days for me, and 1 day for the government, thieving *******s that they are!!

TeAmo, of *course* I knew caitie was Irish blush::blush::blush::blush:)!!! And I am going to be awful when my LO gets here- taking a million pictures and making everyone look at them all the time!! 

Kirstabelle have a lovely weekend with your visitors. And definitely get a ticker, its great to see the time creep by.

My scan is today! Felt like this day would never come. Fingers crossed all goes well. We haven't prepared ourselves very much for receiving any bad news from this scan, so I pray that we don't have to deal with any...

Love to all!


----------



## ukgirl23

Good luck at your scan today doggylover :D Im sure all will be well xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Good luck today Doggylover!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck dogglover am sure all will be fine x x


----------



## Mommabrown

Good luck doggylover! 


Ugh my wonderful baby sister brought my nephew over tonight as i watch him while she works graveyard shift and he has puked all night long. He started while she was here and she was like oh he has a cough and if he coughs to hard he gags! Ugh needless to say bad night. I have been bleaching and cleaning hoping none of us get it. And now back to the puking marathon.


----------



## Steph82

Doggyloverr, how much longer until your scan? Good luck! I'm sure everything will be perfect :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

Best of Luck on your scan today doggylover!!!!! I can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Hi all! Just back from what was a surprisingly quick visit to the hospital. I assumed lots more would be done but it was just the scan! Everything looked great :) and the sonographer said she didn't see anything which was cause for concern which is great! The wee monkey was being awkward, and I was rolling around all over the 'bed' to try and get him/her to move so that they could get the last view of the head. Took at least 10 minutes to get the wee beggar to move!

She didn't even ask if we wanted to know gender, so no temptation ;)

But the big news is this.............

I may no longer be an April munchkin!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: my last scan at 10 weeks had me at 10+1, which matches to my ovulation date, and puts me at 20+1 today. The measurements she took out me at 21+4 and 21+5!!!! That changes my due date to march 29th! Now this hasn't been officially changed, apparently my midwife will decide that when I see her in two weeks. I REALLY hope they do change it! The sooner the better! To be honest, I had a feeling as everyone keeps saying how huge I am for 20 weeks, and I just 'felt' like it would be end of march. So fingers crossed I get my bundle earlier than expected [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## doggylover

Also thank you all for your well wishes :hugs: :friends: I'll post the pics later, but to be honest...they aren't that great!


----------



## maybesoon

woohooo!!! Congrats doggylover!!! Even though you may have a March baby, I sure hope you stay with us!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh trust me I won't be going anywhere!! I can't imagine abandoning you ladies for the march lot...I bet they aren't half as good as us! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Great news Doggylover!!! And well done for staying team yellow I'm seriously impressed! 

How exciting a week or 2 earlier! Gosh do u think u got ov date wrong or just bubs is growing fast? 

Hope you stay with us?!!! 

I maybe a march baby to as they will likely do a section 2 weeks early at least so that puts me in middle of march but nothing's definate yet!!


----------



## doggylover

I am pretty sure I got my ov date right, as I was using opk, bbt and saliva ferning, but there is always a chance. I think my baby is just a MONSTER!! If they don't change my due date I'm seriously scared- on of the measurements was the head, so s/he will have a massive head, which I don't fancy pushing out :shock:

I didn't realise you would be having an earlier section. That's exciting as you'll get to meet bubs so much earlier! 

And of course I'm staying here!


----------



## nimbec

Yay!!!! Good we'd all miss you if you ran away lol!! 

Yes as I am high risk I have a meeting on 2nd jan with obstetric consultant/cardiac consultant & anaesthetist to decide on a plan!! There is an outside chance I could have normal del but more likely a section or being induced early with a team on stand by!! Even I'm not sure what I want lol!!


----------



## doggylover

It's going to be a tough choice, but I suppose by January they will know more about how baby is getting on and what the best approach will be for you and LO. 

Now I can't wait for my midwife appointment where I will do all I can to convince her to change this date for me!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover! Yay for a good scan! DOn't worry, I really didnt get great pics either but I figure as long as LO is healthy, then you will have enough pics once he/she is here :winkwink:
Yieks on the big head delivery... I've been having nightmares about that :haha:. I told OH, that if Grayson turns out to be really big, that I will change my mind on having him and that he can do the delivery by himself :rofl:

Nimbec, sorry you have somehwat of a difficult decisions to make but I kinda think its nice, to be able to plan ahead :hugs:. As long as you both are safe and healthy, that's all that matters!!

AFM, I went to see Breaking dawn 2 with some girlfriends last night! I was very surprised that it actually turned out to be a pretty good movie! I read all the books (which I loved) and saw all the movies so far (which I thought were absolutely horrible!!). I was telling OH on the phone that baby was moving through the entire movie (first time he was active for more then just a little tap). OH told me: Well sure, you made him sit through a chic-flic! He was trying to get out and run away :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover so glad the scan went well! I will be a March one too probably as my section will be at 39 weeks!
Maybe we will have our babies the same day!

Nimbec, glad you are being kept an eye on so well! 

Steph, so jealous you went to see breaking dawn , I sooo want to see it, maybe next week!

AFM, Just had my hair and nails done, Ahhhh feel a bit more human now...


----------



## ukgirl23

Hiii Ladies!! 

Firstly congrats doggylover on a good scan result! Can not wait to see your piccies! Anyway, there's no escape from the april thread!! You're the owner LOL xxxx 

I'm just popping on quickly, my daughters friend from school is here for dinner tonight and I have to stop them from trashing the flat!! I have cupcake decorating after dinner to minimize the destruction to one area of our home lol. Right now they are playing Ludo and can't seem to understand ''don't throw the dice across the room because you'll loose it'' I've said it 3 times already! this is fun! lol

Catch up later xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Doggylover did the tech know you were trying to stay team yellow?? That is impressive. I am glad you have that all under control because i would so want to know! I too will have our baby at the end of March because of c section but as of right now we are sorting through dates and waiting to see if i get the kids or not. 

Steph DH and i went also...like you i read the books and DH loved this one so much more than the rest. I still picked it apart though. Lol out LO moved the whole time too...i think it was the loudness in the theater. 

Melissabump oh i am jealous...i so need to get my hair and nail done i just don't even have the time or energy to get it done. And when i tell DH i want to cut my hair he begs and pleads with me to keep it long because he loves playing with it.


----------



## maybesoon

I can't wait to see Breaking Dawn 2 Steph!!!! Absolutely loved the books too! Lol it's funny I was talking to dh last night & told him it was only fair since I was growing lo it would have been nice if God would have created man to breastfeed!! He thought that was pretty funny....

We had another amazing night. He is back to who he was before finding out we were pregnant. It's really nice. I found out he went to the doctor & was put on zoloft a week after he kicked me out. He says he can really tell a difference in himself & when he looks back he really hates who he was & how he treated me. He appologized over & over last night & took complete fault in everything. He couldn't stop talking about lo & for the first time since we found out I was pregnant he's showing real excitement about the baby! It's really really nice & I find myself praying constantly that it stays this way. He did sound a little depressed when he said "I'll probably have to be on these crazy meds for the rest of my life". I told him they weren't crazy meds and that I have 4 cousins on it & one of my bestfriends. If it helps then it's worth it. He was worried it would freak me out.... I was like... ummmm if I have to put them in your morning coffee to keep you like this.... I'll do it!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Melissabump and Maybesoon, you have to go see it! It still does not compare to the books, but much better then any of the ones before! 

Mommabrown, I didn't even think of the movement being due to the noises :rofl:. I thought baby just liked the movie :haha:

Maybesoon, what an awesome update! Finally he is coming around the way he should! But I think your right, some people really need the meds and that 100% OK in my opinion! If it makes him the man you need and deserve, then thats all that matters.

Melissabump, I'm also jealous of your hair and nail appointment. I could use a new due :wacko:. Maybe before Christmans sometime :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks for all the love ladies :)

Maybesoon I am so glad to hear dh is getting back on track. Long may it last!

I haven't seen breaking dawn 1 yet - my aunt refused to lend it to me wacko:) so I want to see it first of course. I loved the books, but not so much the films. I dislike kristen Stewart a LOT!

Sounds like we have a lot of march babies as well!! Which is so exciting because that seems so much sooner lol!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys!!!

So I caved and went for a private scan tonight with my OH.... We are having a BOY!!!!!!!!

Everything ok with bambino...I was so worried!!!

Noah is number 1 for a name at the moment.


I am on here everyday and have read every post, just don't write much...sorry guys. I love hearing about you all, you all make this pregnancy journey so much better x


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats BitsySarah on a BOY!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bitsysarah said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> So I caved and went for a private scan tonight with my OH.... We are having a BOY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Everything ok with bambino...I was so worried!!!
> 
> Noah is number 1 for a name at the moment.
> 
> 
> I am on here everyday and have read every post, just don't write much...sorry guys. I love hearing about you all, you all make this pregnancy journey so much better x

Congrats on Team Blue!!! :happydance: The girls are still running this thread, but I think the boys will catch up eventually.:winkwink:


----------



## soph77

Hi girls! Just wanted to drop in and let you know that I am still lurking around! I usually try and read some of this thread in bed before I go to sleep on my phone, I hardly ever even get time to spend on the computer at all these days!!! Now that Theo is crawling all over the place he keeps me very busy ;)

I am still feeling super exhausted but this morning was the first morning that I didn't feel like I needed a nap while Theo was napping and actually have gotten some house jobs done, so hopefully the elusive 2nd tri energy is coming.

It is so exciting to read about everyones scans and finding out which team you are all on. Girls definitely are ruling! When I was pg with T, it was a predominantly boy thread. I have my 20 week scan next wed and hopefully it will be confirmed that we are finally having our princess. They told us 70% sure girl at the 12 wk scan so fingers crossed, although a forth little prince would be wonderful too.

On a side note my boobs have suddenly gotten HUGE! As I was still breastfeeding until i was 13wks pg, my boobs were totally unchanged by the pregnancy, but now omg - ouchy! Belly has popped out too hehe


----------



## doggylover

Sarah congratulations on team blue! And I'm glad that your scan went well, too. Absolutely love the name Noah, it has always been one of my faves! Dh isn't so convinced though, and a friend just named her baby that, so probably not for us, sadly. But it's just so gorgeous!

Soph I was thinking about you the other day actually! Sorry to hear you are so tired, but hopefully this is the start of you starting to feel better. And besides, you have a houseful of men to be running after so its no wonder you're exhausted!! Can't wait for news of you scan next week.

Afm, I'm feeling not good today :( I don't think it's pregnancy related at all, feels more like a wee stomach bug. I just feel like I could throw up at any given minute...but I'm heading to work anyway as phoning in sick and sorting that all out is almost more hassle than teaching the three classes I have today lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats Bitzysarah on team blue! 

Doggylover I hope you feel better soon :( xxx 

AFM: I've been having loads of discharge and some cramping so I'm off to the doctor at 11 :( HB sounds fine and baby is still kicking away so hopefully all is well. I'm just taking it easy I think all stress may be getting to me, hope they don't put me on bed rest! :(


----------



## nimbec

Oh no doggylover and ukgirl i hope you are both ok!!!! Keep us posted and ukgirl if you can try and take things a bit easy for a few days pewrhaps its your bodys way of saying slow down....hard i know with all the kiddiwinks! 

AFM i'm exhausted yesterday was such a busy and stressful day i think my hr was nearly as fast as bubs for the day! Today i'm meant to e teaching the horses 3.5hr round trip and its gail force winds and driving rain - really think i'm going to cancel!! But i don't want to let them down ugh decisions. I'm sure after yesterday standing for 3hrs in torrential wind and rain is not going to do either me or bubs much good???! 

hope everyones ok? any more scans this week?


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Nimbec that sounds cold!! I would take a rain check (pun very much intended)  Snuggle up with bump in the warm xxxx 

I went to the doctor I have to be swabbed tomorrow for infections but he thinks all is fine and I'm just stretching :) xx


----------



## nimbec

Phew thats positive news ukgirl FX for you! 

i'm still debating whether to work or not ......i think i wont go!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec that definitely doesn't sound like the sort of thing you need to be doing today - remember you were in hospital less than a week ago and you need to take it easy!

Ukgirl, I'm glad the dr thinks everything is fine, but i'm sure if you're cramping it's hard to believe :hugs: conentrate on your scan which is less than a week away!!!

Afm, I just feel BLEEUUUGH today. Luckily I've convinced another teacher to take my after school sports club so I can head home early and go to my mummy and get some TLC lol.


----------



## nimbec

awww doggylover that sounds like a good plan to me!! I'm cwutched (cuddled sorry its a welsh word) up on sofa with my chuihuaha thinking i'm not going infact i'll make the phone call very shortly!


----------



## Mommabrown

Just dropping in to tell you ladies Happy Thanksgiving(US)!!! I get to see my kiddos for few hours today so i wont be popping in today! @


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks everyone :) xx

mommabrown happy thanksgiving have a great day with your kids hun xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Happy thanksgiving mommabrown. Hope you have an amazing time with your kids :) :) :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Happy Thanksgiving mommabrown! (and all of the other US ladies on here!) We had our Thanksgiving last month, but the course I teach is at Niagara University in NY, so I get to enjoy the US Thanksgiving too! No classes today. :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Happy thanksgiving Mommabrown and everyone else!

Ukgirl, glad all us well just try and take it easy iv been getting a stitch like pain in left side of bump i think its round ligament pain.

Nimbec, i dont blame u for cancelling today hope u had a nice relaxing one. 

Doggylover, glad u got to go home early that was nice that someone helped u out! 

As for me we are at my parents staying for a couple of nights, its nice as get to relax for a bit as mum likes to do everything she can with Harrison so shes currently doing his bathtime! Going to a big xmas craft fair at Sandringham castle tomorrow so looking forward to that!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you Melissasbump, it's good to know someone else is having the same sort of symptoms :) xxx Have a nice time with your parents and at the castle xxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh I love the craft fairs at sandringham Melissa! I haven't been to the Xmas one though, sounds good! I'm jealous! Have a great time with your parents.

Happy thanksgiving to all US ladies :)

I'm feeling 100 times better, getting home early and a good bit of time with the family made me feel better. Plus my mum and dad got to feel baby kick! I was on their sofa and he was going mad in there, so they both had a feel - I thought my mum was going to cry!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg doggylover thats amazing!! This is my third and I STILL cant get oh to feel anything.. The baby even kicked him in the head a few days ago and nothing lol.. 

Im feeling alot better too! Less crampy and the discharge has calmed down Im more relaxed too.. Im glad you are feeling better too doggylover xxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

So I was really looking forward to today, because it's my day off since my class is cancelled. But so far it's turned out to be a crummy day. 

I spent a few hours on the phone this morning trying to sort somethings out and kept having to listen to automated menu after automated menu, and kept getting left on hold for ridiculously long periods of time. And then at the end of it all, I still wasn't any further ahead! 

So I was pretty wound up about that, and had to go get some blood work done. I don't normally like getting blood drawn, it hurts and I can't watch, but it's not that big of a deal. Well today, it made me cry. I managed to calm myself down before I got too teary, and then when I left to catch the bus I just missed it and spent 15 minutes waiting in the bus shelter trying not to burst into tears. God I'm a mess. 

I am not normally an emotional person... I don't get overly excited about things, I don't let other people bother me, I very rarely get angry, and I *never* cry. I hate feeling like someone else has taken over my emotions and I can't control them anymore! While I was sniffling away in the clinic this morning in my head I was asking myself, "What the hell is wrong with you!?" but it was all I could do to keep myself from bursting into tears!

I need to find something to help de-stress myself a bit. I also really wish I was allowed to drink. I could use one. Or three. :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Oh readytomum :hugs: I'm sorry you had such a bad day yesterday. Some days just really suck, and nothing seems to go right at all. And at the minute that's just too much for our fragile emotions (I almost cried last week when I got stuck in traffic!) just try to put yesterday behind you and remember the good parts of pregnancy, instead of the crazy hormonal emotion parts.

Ukgirl, so glad to hear that you are feeling better. I'm sure oh will get to feel baby soon- mine is just an over enthusiastic beauty!!!

It's Friday! Finally!!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww readytomum! The things us preggos cry at lately hey!! :hugs: You are most certainly not alone xxx 

Doggylover.. FRIDAAAAYYY!!!


----------



## doggylover

Thank goodness UKgirl!!! And only 4 weeks of work until CHRISTMAS HOLIDAYS!! Imagine how over excited i'll be then! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

And only 4 weeks to go til xmas school hpliday so no school run and this year they have goven us an extra half a week off yay!! Ive just been and got all the bits for my gender cupcakes they are going to hVe teddies on top with little ? On their tummy and covered in edible glitter :D exciting!! Xxx


----------



## lily28

Hey girls!

Sorry I'm not posting more often I feel awfully guilty about it but I'm trying to put my work in a final stage as I'm stopping from December. 

I'm super worried the last few days, the baby doesn't move at all... I try to be patient and I will call the doc for an appointment tonight, but I'm so scared.:cry:

I will have a cup of regular coffee, I hope the caffeine will stir things up a little:coffee:


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww lily no worries hun dont feel guilty we know you are busy xx :hugs:

Im sure bubs is fine hun.. my LO doesnt kick everyday sometimes he or she will kick all day and other days I will need to get the doppler out to check I think our babies are working so hard at this stage to develop that theybuse all their energy doing that. Iknow how you feel though... hope that baby gts back to kicking away soon xxxx


----------



## lily28

Thanks Candy, I appreciate this... I'm so damn worried though, I can't get to sleep at night. I know babies are more active at night and I just stay awake waiting for a move and then my heart just breaks. I hope it is just a sleepy lazy baby.


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Sorry I'm not posting more often I feel awfully guilty about it but I'm trying to put my work in a final stage as I'm stopping from December.
> 
> I'm super worried the last few days, the baby doesn't move at all... I try to be patient and I will call the doc for an appointment tonight, but I'm so scared.:cry:
> 
> I will have a cup of regular coffee, I hope the caffeine will stir things up a little:coffee:


:hugs: if you are worried phone your midwife and get her to check everything is ok. Try not to worry, but it's only natural to panic. I have heard that when baby is growing they barely move at all, so it may just be that.

And don'tworry about not being on much!!!!! As long as you are OK that's all that matters!


----------



## Steph82

Awe Lily, Don't worry. My little man doesnt move much at all (or I dont notice at least). I feel him every few days and only a few kicks here and there.


----------



## lily28

Aftr my coffee I think I had some "bubbles" but can't be sure as it could be my intestines... Trying to reach my doc right now! Thanks for the support girls! I really need it!


----------



## doggylover

Let us know how you get on lily.

Afm......

Exhausted.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Had my monthly checkup today! All is well. LO's heartbeat is at 136, and the doc had to chase him/her all over to listen to the HB long enough to count! So baby is definitely on the move... hopefully I'll get to feel it soon!!

Only 10 more days till my U/S!! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all Awww lily try not to panic (easier said than done I know!!!) perhaps it's because you have been extremely busy? Have you got a Doppler to listen to hb? They are a godsend in this situation!! Please keep us updated!!!! 

Yay readytomum great news!! 

Doggylover I know exactly how u feel!!!! I'm shattered and have my dad and wife down for weekend tomorrow so been cleaning the house yuk! 

So I maybe quiet until Monday!! I'll pop in for a read tho. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## LittleSpy

:hugs: lily. This baby really gets stirred up about 30 minutes after I have a cup of apple juice. Coffee doesn't get her going nearly as much. Just a suggestion. Hope your doctor can put you at ease.


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Lily i usually load up on some sugary food and lay still for a bit....hope you get into your midwife soon so you will be at ease. 

I think Ive put Emme into a turkey coma as well as myself i am so exhausted today as well. And it blows because Ds has the flu, caught it from my nephew. Dh is being a saint and taking care of him so i dont catch it.


----------



## ukgirl23

how is it going now Lily? xx

mommabrown how was the day with your kids? Sorry to hear DS has the flu, hope he feels better soon xx

So my oh has man flu and after he left for work this evening I've slowly been coming down with a sore throat and headache :( I KNEW I would get sick before my scan.. KNEW IT!! really hope it shifts before court because I have anxiety and emetaphobia and I need to be healthy to deal with those situations stress free :( x


----------



## lily28

I couldn't reach my doctor, the stupid office lady didn't even set up the answering machine to leave a message  

On the other hand after the coffee, marshmallows, dinner and a few tangerines baby started moving! Haven't felt it for days so it is a huuuuge relief!
Thanks for all the support and good vibes you sent me!

I don't have a HB monitor, I think I would get easily obsessed but after this little incident I will do a search on the internet to buy one.

Oh gosh the flu... Hope you guys will feel better soon! I had a nasty cold for a few days, couldn't easily breath, especially at night, but it is going away now. I'm lucky it only lasted a few days and no fever.
Looking forward to stop working soon...


----------



## doggylover

Lily I thought I would be obsessed with my Doppler, and dh wouldn't let me get one.but then my SIL told me she had one and I got it at 16 weeks, and honestly I maybe use it once a week and that's it.the first few days were a novelty, but now I don't use it much at all, but it is good for "emergencies" (of the hormonal, irrational thought kind!!!)

Glad to hear baby has given a good kick, I hope you are feeling more relaxed now :)


----------



## Steph82

I was the same Doggylover! I used mine almost everyday at first and now I barely use it at all.... maybe once a week or less. But it is great to have, for those moments of fear.


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi ladies, just checking in. Sorry I haven't been on much lately, been pretty busy this week. 

Maybe soon- glad to hear you had a good time with dh at the scan. Too bad baby wasnt very cooperative. Hopefully things continue to go forward in a positive direction! 

Lily- hopefully baby is fine. My little guy doesn't move a whole lot either, only a few kicks every now and then. 

Now I am past the miscarriage stage I now get worried about stillborn or prematurity. I read a sad story of a baby being born premature at 24 weeks...and didn't make it. :( it made me cry! Only three weeks until i'm 24 weeks...no way i would be prepared emotionally for that! I just pray this baby will stay in there for quite a while longer and not come out too early! My next big milestone is making it to third tri...5 weeks to go!

Ukgirl- get some rest and take care of yourself! It's no fun being sick! Hope it doesn't get too bad and you recover quickly. 

Bitysarah- congrats and welcome to team blue! 

Afm- work was busy this week since we only had three work days (we had thurs off for thanksgiving and I took Friday off as well). I went shopping this morning to see if I could get any deals on baby stuff. I did get some cute clothes, a boppy pillow, and my mom decided to get us a crib as our Christmas gift. Overall, i am happy with our purchases. Then I came home and took a long nap! Now time to exercise some of that thanksgiving dessert off! 

Good luck to all those with scans coming up and sorry to anyone I missed. I do try to browse and read the pages even when I am busy so as to keep up with everything but its gets chatty in here sometimes and moves so fast! It's nice to read the stories and how everyone is doing, though. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Mommabrown

UKgirl it went good...my DS told me his dad told him what to say and pretty much my heart sunk into my chest...i talked to him about lying and told him i loved him and that no matter what i hope he did the right thing. 

Court is Monday and i am so stressed out. I feel like the worst is going to happen and keep praying that the truth just comes out and the judge sees that. 


BJ i told DH i put Emmaleigh in a turkey coma on Thanksgiving because she barely moved at all but that night she was kicking up a storm as soon as i laid down! We avoided all shopping it was to crazy to tackle being big and pregnant this year.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks bjs.. The man flu is all gone now I'm feeling much better :D yay xx

mommabrown.. O...M..G!! that is terrible! I can't believe the lengths he would go to to get your babies off you!! He's really sick making his kids lie like that! I know the judge is going to throw your case out so do not stress, there is no history of violence in your home I'm guessing and the police are not at your home for any bad reason I guess, so why would you suddenly out of the blue hurt your children, it obviously a lie. Chin up hun you are strong keep fighting, your kids need you to fight for them xxxx 
I have court on tuesday I am starting to psych myself up to it otherwise I'll freak out lol xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Good luck girl....i think that is what I have done to myself.
No history of violence or any other problems either. That is why i am so taken off by all of this.


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown, I hope your ds is able to stand up to his father and do the right thing in court, but it can be so hard for a child to "disobey" a parent, even when they know what they are doing is wrong. Fingers crossed your ex hasn't got as much power over you LOs as he thinks.


----------



## JenX

Can everyone on this thread feel their babies move already? Am I the only one who still hasn't felt a thing? I know she's in there, and periodically I check with the Doppler to make sure her heart is still beating, but haven't felt any movement yet at all :(


----------



## Bitsysarah

JenX said:


> Can everyone on this thread feel their babies move already? Am I the only one who still hasn't felt a thing? I know she's in there, and periodically I check with the Doppler to make sure her heart is still beating, but haven't felt any movement yet at all :(

I haven't felt a thing, was worrying! but had a scan this week so I have been reassured!!!


----------



## JenX

Thanks, Sarah. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bitsysarah said:


> JenX said:
> 
> 
> Can everyone on this thread feel their babies move already? Am I the only one who still hasn't felt a thing? I know she's in there, and periodically I check with the Doppler to make sure her heart is still beating, but haven't felt any movement yet at all :(
> 
> I haven't felt a thing, was worrying! but had a scan this week so I have been reassured!!!Click to expand...

I haven't felt anything yet either! At least nothing that I'm sure is baby. I feel some weird gurgles or swishes maybe, I don't know how to describe it... but I'm not sure if it's baby or a noisy tummy. :shrug: So I'm with you on the waiting!


----------



## doggylover

Ladies don't panic! My SIL didn't feel my nephew until 24 weeks! So every single baby and pregnancy is different. 

Is anyone in the UK going private? I was reading a thread from a girl in labour and birth asking about whether it was worth it, and told her that (as my brother the doctor told me) there is no real benefit as you see the same doctors who are employed by the NHS and when you go into labour you end up just seeing whoever is on call. She was really rude to me about it :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Horaaayyy half way day for me!!! 

Doggylover the choice is completely yours hun but in my honest oppinion it isnt worth it.. the nhs do the exact same thing except its free xxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh exactly, I agree totally!!! It's just this annoying girl in another forum who was rude when I told her exactly what you said (more or less!) My dad offer to pay for me to go private and my brother went on a big old rant about how it's stupid as you end up in an NHS hospital anyway with the same doctors! 

Happy halfway!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh doggylover she sounds silly. Ignore her xxx and thank yooooooouu.. scan tomorrow!

Is anyone else getting period type cramping? X


----------



## doggylover

I had some cramping yesterday :( I think it was because of too much housework though. They say its pretty normal to have cramping when you would have had your period, so if you have a 28 day cycle, then at 20 weeks it would make sense, but definitely ask tomorrow at the scan. Also.....gender tomorrow!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Eeeek I cant wait.. Im getting nervous now.. I have made our gender cake boxes.. today Im making the cakes 6 pink and 6 blue take both with us to hospital and when we know sort them out and deliver them on our way home lol.. I will post up some pictures when i get on the laptop.. my son has stolen it to play club penguin :( 

I will ask about the cramping tomorrow :) thanks xxx


----------



## doggylover

I hope you don't get the cakes mixed up!! I can just imagine everyone's face when you had to go round giving them out new cake!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha I know that woukd suck I have seperate tins for them... i hope they can tell us the gender lol imagine if we dont find out... lots of cake for meeeee xx


----------



## doggylover

...so a win win situation really!! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha yeh :-D xx


----------



## JenX

Good luck at your scan UKGirl!


----------



## nimbec

Whoo hooo scan time Ukgirl those cupcakes sound rather yummy too!! 

Doggylover I just backed you up on the other thread you are 100% right and did answer her question! Some people grrrr 

Well I'm shattered dad and step mom just left it been a long few days between my chuihuaua terrorising his cern terrior and my dad insisting on doing my tax return (to which I'm not organised at all and seem to have lost all my fuel receipts - ooooopps!!) 

Oh we'll may pop back to bed for a snooze! Or sleep on sofa watching the catch up of X factor & I'm a celebrity....

Also having major dilemmas on which furniture to buy grrr decisions decisions!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank yooooou JenX - it says to drink 650ml of water an hour before your scan... I hope I can keep it in LOL might pee my pants on the scan table  

wooohoooo nimbec I'm so excited, my cupcakes came out perfectly, just waiting for them to cool now, I'm not sure if I should make butter icing to go in the center or buy some betty crocker vanilla frosting :/ tough call... will put up pics later 

I love Xfactor but I'm a bit bored of I'm a celebrity after Helen kept getting picked for trials... plus the bugs makes me feel icky  I've been having a lazy day today too, I'm not even dressed today. Well it's sunday we have the perfect excuse :) xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hope everyone is having a good day today so far! :flower:

My sister and future SIL are picking me up this morning to take me to COSTO. (a huge and amazing bulk/family size grocery and houshold items store) It's one of my favourite places to go shopping! Especially near Christmas, because they have such cool gift ideas to look at. We don't have a car or a membership, and they have both... so hurray! 

Then after COSTCO I'm hoping we'll have time to go to IKEA. They have a low and wide bookself that we want to pick up. We've been slowly picking away at re-organizing our apartment to make room for baby stuff in the nursery and this extra bookcase is one of the things we need to get before we can move more stuff out. So I'm really looking forward to that! The plan was to wait till over Christmas break to start moving stuff, but I've been doing a little bit here and there because I can't wait! 

Don't worry! Nothing heavy. The other day I had to move the books from one bookcase to another, but I didn't want to have to carry them. So I piled them onto my wheely computer chair and pushed it down the hall to the next room and then took the books back off and put them on the new shelf. No heavy lifting here. :thumbup:


----------



## kealz194

Hiya everyone, wow lots to catch up on as I've had lots going on and the wedding reception on Saturday! I need to by a note book to take notes on here as I've had to filter through like 12 pages haha and don't remember most of it! Mommabrown glad you had a good thanksgiving and got to have some quality time with your kids! It's horrible ur ex is usin it ds like that and putting the poor love through this making him say things like thy! I truly feel for you an our children and hope it all works out in your favour for your family in court! 

Ukgirl yay on the scan and lovely idea! Glad you r feeling better! 

Lily28 glad you felt baby move and got the reasurance! It's horrible to go a day or so with out feeling anything! It's nerve wrecking! 

Doggylover some people are just rude! Don't pay any mind to her! She wants to waste her money to get the same treatment and her own room (whee she will be forgotten about) let her!

Readymom, emotional days are the worst and hope your ok now! 

I'm really sorry if I have forgotten anyone I know I probably have :( 

Afm, wedding was yesterday and it was lovely, but I wore heels and an underwire bra and sat in the most uncomfortable chair and was in agony for most the night! Didn't help that Paige was soooo enjoying her self on the dance floor, and I wanted to dance with her but ju couldn't! She was the talk of the party, everyone (even people I don't know) was commenting how lovely and happy and cute she is praising us etc! Made me so proud! But today I feel like a cripple literally, I can hardly walk my back and hips have ceased up!!!!!! 9 days till my scan eeeek!!!! Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh I love Ikea! do they have a restaurant in the american ones? We have a bookcase in our bedroom which has to be moved to the front room so I shall be adopting your computer chair technique  xxx 

I've just finished my gender cakes here are a few of the best pictures, inside filled with either pink or blue vanilla frosting :D 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8216920973/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8197/8216920973_80a8ec58a2.jpg[/url] 20121124_131928 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218005904/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8218005904_464ae32d74.jpg[/url] 20121124_131915 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218002190/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8344/8218002190_d63e7396d6.jpg[/url] 20121124_180227 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8216913893/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8216913893_7905245d64.jpg[/url] 20121125_163521 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8217991760/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8217991760_b38d9186e7.jpg[/url] 20121125_164955 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Doggylover I just backed you up on the other thread you are 100% right and did answer her question! Some people grrrr

I saw, thanks so much! I was starting to wonder if I had just gone mad lol! Another girl also backed us both up. Maybe I was being over sensitive to her response, but sometimes I think people get annoyed when they don't hear what they expected (me included no doubt :haha:)

UK girl I LOVE the cupcakes!!!! I can't wait to find out which colour is going to be given out!

Kealz sorry to hear the wedding was a bit of a tough day, and that you are suffering today. But at least you know that you'll produce another little show stealer like Paige and it will all be worth it in the end! I love kids dancing at weddings, cute central!

Readytomum I love ikea, we are getting all our nursery furniture from there, and most of our house stuff in fact is from there! 

Afm, it's freeeeezing here! Had a big walk up the local mountain (lol!) today with all my dogs which was super, and I always feel so much better after getting a good bit of exercise :)


----------



## lily28

OMG those cupcakes are sooo cute!!!

After a week of a sleepy baby now my LO is moving regularly every afternoon right after tea! Plus I have the suspicion he loooves mandarin oranges!

Let me vent a little:
I have this friend and neighbor that she has an 1 year old daughter, and it is a blessing to have at least 1 woman friend that became a mother so recently. So I invited her for tea yesterday to chit chat, but the girl is totally out of line! 

She started telling me I shouldn't get a cradle or a cot or any stuff :O She offered me the wicker basket that her daughter slept in when she was baby, and I said I would consider it but am afraid of how secure it is. If the baby is an energetic one the wicker basket can turn over easily, this is why I'm looking into cradles.
She went on and on about the cot, and that I shouldn't get one and just go and buy a regular single bed...:dohh:

Then she said the thing I should consider most is the car seat. She knows that I don't have a car and I don't drive btw. I told her I will let this up to DH as I don't use a car, maybe only once a month or so.

Then we talked about DH's home office that will be moved to the library room, it has plenty of space and it makes more sense. The room he has his office right now is designed for a nursery with baby closet etc.
Of course she had an opinion on this one too, and told me that we have to find a bigger place for DH to have his own room too (as if a huge library with a view in the park is not enough), and that this place is not safe for babies.

She kept saying that I wasn't ready to be a mother, that the adjustments are huge, blah blah blah, overly patronizing, assuming, offensive etc... I didn't want to reply to her something equally offensive, so I just told her, "oh well we just have to wait and see how it goes right? It isn't like I can change my mind right now, can I?"

WTH???:growlmad:

BTW this is the woman that called me when she found out I was pregnant to tell me about *her horror labor of 3 whole hours*!!!!:dohh:

I can't deal with the crazies honestly!

Have a wonderful week everyone! This is my last week of work yay!:happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks lily! 

OMG your friend is so silly sorry to say!! You can not put a newborn baby or a baby who is under 2-3 years old in a cot bed! They roll and climb out and then they are off!! lol Get the cot, I did, I'm not bothering with the basket, mine barely used it and it was a huge waste of money. This is your baby, your pregnancy and your choice! You can do and buy whatever you like, thank her for her advice but you dont have to take it. 

NO ONE is ever ready to be a mother! No one is a naturally amazing at being a mum, we all learn as we go, your friend is very rude, you are going to be a great mum! You don't need friends like that putting you down when you need support. 

She sounds utterly bonkers!! I would have loved to be in labour for 3 hours! lol I got 23 hours with Con and 3 days with Lucas! lol Anyway it's not as bad as women say, you just have to breathe and the only really bad bit is the bit at the end before you push. Then it's over within an hour. 

Omg seriously Lily she isn't a very good person to talk to about babies and motherhood she sounds like she's one of those, one child know it alls! Sorry for the rant but how dare she talk to you like that! grrrr 


anyway... scan today.. and I have stomach ache.. hope I dont poo my pants!


----------



## doggylover

Lily she sounds like a nightmare!!! You are trying to reach out to other moms for support...not to be told you basically have no idea what you are in for and you have no idea how to set up your home for a baby. Well, you are SOOOOOOO lucky to have this wondermom on hand to help you out.............................

Argh, nightmare journey to work today leaves me arriving as the first bell goes, to find a parent waiting for me, and I am stiff as a board from our mountain walking yesterday. NOT A FUN MONDAY.


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Thanks lily!
> 
> Omg seriously Lily she isn't a very good person to talk to about babies and motherhood she sounds like she's one of those, one child know it alls! Sorry for the rant but how dare she talk to you like that! grrrr
> 
> 
> anyway... scan today.. and I have stomach ache.. hope I dont poo my pants!

THANK YOU! My thoughts exactly!:wacko:
Not only I didn't get any advice or sense of friendship/support from her but she was outright hostile and "know it all". 

I'm entirely open to advice from other moms, I actually go up to strange women and ask them about their stroller or some accessory they might have for info. It is hard not having females around you that are mothers (at least recently). The one that I could find is c r a z y...
I know next to nothing about all those baby things but I'm willing to learn. However I'm not without common sense and I know when someone is bullshitting me.:growlmad:

I'd love to have a 3 h labour btw, I think she is not worth listening to, she has this desperate need to sound like a martyr or something.

This is why I find this forum invaluable!
...............

Good luck with your scan today, pls tell us how it goes, and I hope your tummy feels better soon!:flower:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Lily she sounds like a nightmare!!! You are trying to reach out to other moms for support...not to be told you basically have no idea what you are in for and you have no idea how to set up your home for a baby. Well, you are SOOOOOOO lucky to have this wondermom on hand to help you out.............................
> 
> Argh, nightmare journey to work today leaves me arriving as the first bell goes, to find a parent waiting for me, and I am stiff as a board from our mountain walking yesterday. NOT A FUN MONDAY.

Lol wondermom, I know right? Just my luck!:haha:

Take a hot shower tonight to have some relief of the stiffness!!!
Mountain walk sound nice though! :)


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi ladies, Just wanted to pop back (I hope you don't mind!) I hope you are all doing well, and those little babies. We are pregnant again after the miscarriage at end of september! Super nervous this time, but hopefully get to catch up with you guys in the future sometime. xxx


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations mommaofthree! Glad to see you are back and wish you a happy healthy 9months!! X


----------



## lily28

mamaofthree said:


> Hi ladies, Just wanted to pop back (I hope you don't mind!) I hope you are all doing well, and those little babies. We are pregnant again after the miscarriage at end of september! Super nervous this time, but hopefully get to catch up with you guys in the future sometime. xxx

:happydance: Yay congrats mama! Lets hope this little bean sticks! I wish you health and happy 9 months!!!:flower:


----------



## nimbec

Yay congrats momma!!!!! :) 

Ukgirl I'm on tender hooks waiting to know if the boys are catching up or if girls are ruling all the way hehe! Hope all went well!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats mama! 

Lily sorry you had a horrbile experience with Mrs. Know it all! I am with doggylover that woman is batty!

Ukgirl cannot wait to hear which team you are on!!!

I have court today.....Ugh Im so stressed out and ready to have this over with! I will let you girls know how it went.


----------



## doggylover

mamaofthree said:


> Hi ladies, Just wanted to pop back (I hope you don't mind!) I hope you are all doing well, and those little babies. We are pregnant again after the miscarriage at end of september! Super nervous this time, but hopefully get to catch up with you guys in the future sometime. xxx


So glad to hear your wonderful news! Try and relax and I have everything crossed for you that this time you get a beautiful little sticky bean!

Mommabrown :hugs: good luck today. I hope everything goes your way, and your ex hasn't managed to pollute the kids minds too much. Make sure and let us know how you get on.

Ukgirl...NEWS PLEASE!!!!! Also, any spare cupcakes, send them my way :haha: 

Afm, my back is SOOOO sore today. I must look miserable because everyone at work keeps inquiring about how I'm getting on!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> OMG your friend is so silly sorry to say!! You can not put a newborn baby or a baby who is under 2-3 years old in a cot bed! They roll and climb out and then they are off!! lol Get the cot, I did, I'm not bothering with the basket, mine barely used it and it was a huge waste of money. This is your baby, your pregnancy and your choice! You can do and buy whatever you like, thank her for her advice but you dont have to take it.

:haha: I don't know what kind of child she has that won't roll or crawl right off a ledge, but she must be a lucky one. I can't even leave my 16 month old dd dead asleep in the middle of our queen-sized bed for *2 minutes* to go pee without worrying she's going to wiggle/roll right off! I make hubby come in to watch her if I have to get up for even a second. :wacko:

Personally, I found no need for a cradle but I know plenty of people who loved their rock & plays (which is essentially a cradle, I think). Dd has slept in her crib or bouncy seat or swing (because the girl didn't sleep at night at all for the first 2 months) from day one. Now she sleeps in her crib or in our bed _between us_ (because I'm attached... :blush:). I'm even considering buying a 2nd crib because I'm not sure she's going to be ready for a toddler bed (with a guard rail & everything!) by 20-21 months when this baby is born.


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> Now she sleeps in her crib or in our bed _between us_ (because I'm attached... :blush:). I'm even considering buying a 2nd crib because I'm not sure she's going to be ready for a toddler bed (with a guard rail & everything!) by 20-21 months when this baby is born.

Heh, LO won't be ready, or mamma won't be ready? :winkwink:

mammabrown: Good luck today!! I hope the right thing happens. :flower:

ukgirl: Hope the scan goes well and that LO co-operates so you can hand out those cupcakes!!! Can't wait to hear which team you're on!

mamma: That's fantastic news!! A H&H 9 months to you!! :hugs:

I'm still pretty torn on how we want to do the sleeping thing. We have a crib (the full size stand alone thing that can convert into a toddler bed when they get older), and the main plan is to use that. That hope being that if we start off in her/his own room, we won't have to go through quite so much drama trying to make the transition from our room to their own room later!

We definitely can't do the co-sleeper cots/baskets or whatever they're called because we only have a double bed, and DH isn't a small guy. So there's literally no room. I've been debating about getting a small craddle to put next to the bed to make nighttime feedings a little easier, but I don't think I'd do it in our room room anyway since it wouldn't be very comfortable...so if I have to get up to feed, I might as well just skip the craddle in the room altogether and save some $ on that.


----------



## ukgirl23

eeek I've been sworn to secrecy until our parents finish work and know the news :/ :( xx


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> OMG your friend is so silly sorry to say!! You can not put a newborn baby or a baby who is under 2-3 years old in a cot bed! They roll and climb out and then they are off!! lol Get the cot, I did, I'm not bothering with the basket, mine barely used it and it was a huge waste of money. This is your baby, your pregnancy and your choice! You can do and buy whatever you like, thank her for her advice but you dont have to take it.
> 
> :haha: I don't know what kind of child she has that won't roll or crawl right off a ledge, but she must be a lucky one. I can't even leave my 16 month old dd dead asleep in the middle of our queen-sized bed for *2 minutes* to go pee without worrying she's going to wiggle/roll right off! I make hubby come in to watch her if I have to get up for even a second. :wacko:
> 
> Personally, I found no need for a cradle but I know plenty of people who loved their rock & plays (which is essentially a cradle, I think). Dd has slept in her crib or bouncy seat or swing (because the girl didn't sleep at night at all for the first 2 months) from day one. Now she sleeps in her crib or in our bed _between us_ (because I'm attached... :blush:). I'm even considering buying a 2nd crib because I'm not sure she's going to be ready for a toddler bed (with a guard rail & everything!) by 20-21 months when this baby is born.Click to expand...


She is a hippy who sleeps on the floor, her poor baby freezes every night :growlmad:

For at least the 6 first months I need the baby beside me so the baby has to sleep somewhere and I find cradles a nice solution, there is no room for a full crib in my room, wicker baskets are so flimsy. When baby is a little older and doesn't need many night feedings he can sleep in his crib in his nursery, right? I don't trust a little baby on a normal single bed, not even with a guard rail.
Of course the baby is always welcome to sleep in our bed lol, but let's assume we can manage to sleep separately!
Honestly this was the first time I heard anyone tell me to not buy cradle or crib!!!:shrug: It was as if I asked her to buy me this stuff...:nope:


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> eeek I've been sworn to secrecy until our parents finish work and know the news :/ :( xx

OMG sooo exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> I'm still pretty torn on how we want to do the sleeping thing. We have a crib (the full size stand alone thing that can convert into a toddler bed when they get older), and the main plan is to use that. That hope being that if we start off in her/his own room, we won't have to go through quite so much drama trying to make the transition from our room to their own room later!
> 
> We definitely can't do the co-sleeper cots/baskets or whatever they're called because we only have a double bed, and DH isn't a small guy. So there's literally no room. I've been debating about getting a small craddle to put next to the bed to make nighttime feedings a little easier, but I don't think I'd do it in our room room anyway since it wouldn't be very comfortable...so if I have to get up to feed, I might as well just skip the craddle in the room altogether and save some $ on that.

I was looking into co sleepers and they are just cradles with one side open, and 4xmore expensive :wacko: 
I want to have both options open, the chance to have baby beside me for night feeding and checking up on temperature, breathing etc, as well as the option to nap in his own room.
I will see how it goes.

I don't have a problem buying too many stuff because I have a storage space and my sis will use everything when she has her babies.

Anyways 2/3 of what I'm getting are gifts from relatives so I don't see the reasoning behind her trying to deter me from getting the stuff we need.

She doesn't use a bed, a cradle, a cot, nothing, good for her. I feel like I need more options and I can't let poor baby sleep on the floor. It's not a dog! I had a bed for my dog btw!


----------



## doggylover

Nooo UKgirl nobody will know that we know!!! :haha: Can't wait to hear!

Lily...she SLEEPS ON THE FLOOR? No wonder her advice sounds nuts!!!

We are going all out on the sleeping front - a cot, a swinging crib AND a moses basket (I think that translates to a crib, a cradle and a basket/bassinet in US speak!)

The cot for obvious reasons for the nursery for after 6 months old.
The moses basket from my SIL (new matress) for downstairs
The swinging crib for our room. 

We were just going to have the moses basket and transfer between upstairs and downstairs, but I just LOVE swinging cribs :blush:, and when we went to Mothercare, DH pointed out the exact one I adore and said he loved it. So this is very much a parental indulgence rather than a necessity!! :haha: But hopefully it means that if baby doesn't like sleeping in one of these things, we have PLENTY of other places instead (pram has a carrycot suitable for sleeping as well!)

Also lily :rofl: at "I had a bed for my dog btw" My dogs have an amazing number of beds as the outdoors ones are always getting wet...your friend could do with coming to take a look at our house. She'd have a heart attack!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

ok hehe I guess I can tell you all as long as you keep it secret until later  hehe xxx


----------



## kealz194

Spill spill spill we promise! Cross our hearts hope to die stick a needle in our eye pinky promise hehe!!!! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

hehe ok..... we aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrreeeeeeeee TEAM........BLUE!!! and omg he has huge balls lol xxx


----------



## kealz194

ukgirl23 said:


> hehe ok..... we aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrreeeeeeeee TEAM........BLUE!!! and omg he has huge balls lol xxx

Aaaaahhhhhh yay congratulations!!!! Awww bless his big balls lol!!!!! Have you told the kiddies yet? X


----------



## nimbec

Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!! And welcome to team blue camp :) so jealous of all your yummy cupcakes hehe


----------



## ukgirl23

thank yoouuu .... yeh they are over the moon, well Lucas is mainly, he jumped up with both hands in the air and shouted yess!!! I knew it!! lol xxx


----------



## kealz194

Aww bless him! Now that you know, did u have any feelings or old myths that would have said boy? Like heart rate etc? Lol only 8 days till I find out!!!! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats ukgirl on Team Blue!!!!

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well... It's going to take me a month to get all caught up. I haven't been on since last Wednesday..... EEEKKKK!!

I ate entirely tooo much over the Thanksgiving Holiday! Spent the entire time with dh & it's honestly going very well so far. We had an amazing weekend (2 in a row)!!!!! He's really being pretty amazing. For the first time since I got pregnant it's actually feeling like a family. He is still appologizing for not handling things well & for the problems he caused. It seems as though he honestly understands what he did wrong & wants to be a better husband. He's a million times more affectionate. He has cut the ex girlfriend out completely as far as I can tell. He has given me access to his phone & computer to prove he has nothing to hide anymore & gain my trust back.... Not to say he can't just delete texts as they come in (yes I have the mind of a detective). But I am trying to give him the benefit of the doubt and he seems to honestly be happy. We got his kiddos back last night & he's even making an effort to show them we are a united front. He is showing me affection in front of them, which is totally new. I am still just tryingt to take it one day at a time & not let my hopes get all crazy high, but the last 2 weekends & last week have truly been amazing.

Good Luck to anyone getting a scan today!

I need to take a pic of my bump this week. I swear my baby grew 10lbs in the last week!!!! lol


----------



## doggylover

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Bless Lucas's reaction! I'm sure Connie might not have been SOOO over the moon at another boy in the house!!


----------



## ukgirl23

well the heart rate was high which made me think girl but I knew deep down it was a boy, I kept calling the baby he by mistake, both me and my partner dreamed the baby was a boy but we heard that the gender is the opposite of what you dream so that was wrong for us, Chinese gender predictor was correct, the ring on string test was wrong, and when I posted a scan pic of the skull and nub most ladies said girl so that was wrong too... I say that intuition is best and that none of those old wife's tales are true xxx


----------



## doggylover

Lol Candy, sounds like you should get double checked to make sure it isn't a girl! Oh no wait...sorry forgot about the huge balls :rofl: Glad to hear all those things are rubbish as mine bring me out half girl half boy!!!!

Boys are catching up! we are now
12 :pink:
8 :blue:
2 :yellow:


----------



## ukgirl23

haha doggylover well she did have a momentary look of sadness on her face but once I told her that it means that on mummy daughter days she gets all my attention she brightened up and came to look at the outfits we had brought him. So she seems a bit happier now lol. 

Maybesoon I'm so happy for you that everything is going so well now. I hope that he stays that way for you and baby :hugs: xx


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover the tech said to me, do you want to know the sex, so I said yes! and she went in for the potty shot and before it even came out of her mouth I was like :O boy!!! look at his balls lol!! omg I really need my internal filter back haha xx


----------



## maybesoon

eeeekkkkk ukgirl.... I have had several dreams that ours is a girl & since everyone around me wants it to be a girl, I have caught myself saying she/her for the last 3 or so weeks.....

I'm so jealous everyone is finding out & I still have 2 more weeks!


----------



## kealz194

Aw glad things are going well so far with dh maybesoon! It's a bout time things start sorting themselves out for u! :) lol ukgirl its nice to be able to keep ur self entertained with ideas like that but ur right :( lol will just have to wait and see! X


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh could be a girl then maybesoon!! :D 

kealz yeh it is fun to play around with those things but I started to drive myself nuts with it all haha.. at least I did not resort to peeing in a cup of bleach powder though! haha xx


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon so glad to hear that things are going well :)

Candy, did you guys go shopping after the scan to buy outfits? I bet they are so cute!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh, sainsburys have amazing baby clothes for half the price of mother care etc.. so we dropped in there on our way home and got some I love my mummy/daddy tops, some matching trousers and a little mickey mouse dungaree set soooooooooo cute!! I get paid on friday so I will be out buying blankets and bibs and all in ones :D


----------



## doggylover

Oh that is adorable! 

We have a baby fund which my DH puts all his money from his photography into. So in 2 weeks times we are doing our first big baby shop...I CAN'T WAIT!!! Even to buy things like muslins! 

(I too am all about the supermarket clothes!! 3 sleeveless vests for £2.50? Yes please! 3 sleeveless vests for £12 in gap? Jog on...)


----------



## Mommabrown

Well here is how i look for court ladies....hope i look alright....3 hours and waiting seems like forever....
 



Attached Files:







20121126_103558_Sophia.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## doggylover

Oh gosh your bump is so gorgeous -You look great!


----------



## kealz194

Oh wow mommabrown bump looks lovely!! U look great! Good luck for today! Will be thinking of u x


----------



## ukgirl23

you look gorgeous mammabrown, good luck for today :hugs: xxxx 

oh gosh doggylover so exciting!!! and I know what you mean about baby clothes! I know it's personal choice when some mums buy baby gap and designer stuff for their babies, but I always think, WHY??? why would you spend so much on a label when you can get the same thing and more from asda tesco or sainsburys, the jeans in sainsburys are lined too making them super soft on babies skin which is a huge selling point for me. My kids tend to suffer with eczema.


----------



## doggylover

For all the time they will be wearing them as well - and all the puke and poo that will be over them - I am right there with you.

I'd die if I spent like £20 on a babygro and the inevitable happened! At least if it's only £2/3 I won't care!

I am such a cheapskate though!!!!! Other people (inc my SIL and sister!) like having more expensive clothes, but even for me, I am Primark, Tesco etc!!!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck momma you look fabulous will be thinking of you!! 

Maybesoon I'm pleased things are looking positive long may it continue!!! 

And yes I resorted to table top sales and supermarket clothes hehe I'm hoping I may get some mamas papas ones as gifts :) 

Not long now ladies and everyone apart from the yellows will know eek I remember when we where all 4-6 weeks hehe


----------



## maybesoon

mommabrown you look great!!! Best of Luck today!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm a cheapy also.... If I have a girl I'll be set on clothes & almost everything! All hand-me-downs from my SIL & bestfriend!!!! I'm sure we will buy some stuff here & there, but nothing expensive as they outgrow them so fast & yes nothing but poo & puke get on them....


----------



## ukgirl23

exactly doggylover at least at £3 it doesn't matter if it get stained or ripped lol kids are messy active little monkeys I'ld rather spend that money on taking them out places or toys for them... I'm a penny pincher lol... we do the carboot thing too


----------



## kealz194

Yea if we have a little girl we are pretty much set, but if we have a boy will have to get all the clothes as sil sold all her boy bits 2 weeks before we found out we were pregnant :( but I'm gonna be doing the same, primary tesco Sainsbury's and Asda! Oh and matalan, they have cute bits! And you can find some good deals in tkmaxx if you have the patience to sift through it all lol! We find out later in the day what team we are on, at like 3.40, so gonna do a quick shop for a token something blue or pink then go to see twilight breaking dawn 2 as mil will be watching Paige! Cannot wait!!!! X


----------



## maybesoon

I'm so jealous kealz! I'm so ready to know one way or the other. I should have known not to get my hopes up when we went for the 3d! I want to go see Breaking Dawn 2 sooo badly.... I've been working on the dh on going with me to see it..... I think I have him warn down. I don't really blame him for not wanting to go see a show he knows nothing about. He hasn't seen any of the others.

I'll be doing the clothes shopping if it's a boy too!


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats on :blue:, ukgirl!

My anatomy scan is in like 2 hours. Hoping she's still a she. :haha: I'm sure she is, it seemed rather obvious at 15 weeks. Also hoping everything is okay. I feel pretty sure it is, just hope I'm right. She has been going NUTS in there there last few days. Especially today and I have had almost no sugar and haven't had any caffeine. :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Good luck littlespy!

Kealz I have not got the patience for tk maxx at all. I give it a shit every now and then and I always regret it!!! What day is your scan on?

If we have a boy my SIL has enough clothes for everyone to share, so we'll be sorted! And like you nimbec, I am hoping we get lots of nice bits as gifts! 

Have been meaning to ask - has anyone else heard anything about antenatal classes yet? I haven't had any info about them, and there are no NCT ones starting at a useful time (ie the next set starts in late march!) for me. Also has anyone else's midwife mentioned doing the birth plan yet?

I just kind of feel like I am now 20 weeks and nobody is doing anything to get me ready for the birth!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... I have been wondering the same thing. I am planning on asking my doc at my Dec 11th appointment about that type of stuff.... I darn sure wanna get my epidural class in for sure before I go into labor!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww littlespy I was so worried before my scan incaae sonething was wrong I thinknits normal to be a little worried... imagine if shes actually a he lol good luck in your scan xxx

in my area we have to call the hospital at 20 weeks to book in for classes I will sort mine out after cpurt xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ukgirl: Hurray on Team Blue!!! That's so exciting. :happydance: I'm glad LO co-operated for you.

mammabrown: You look great! (and I love your bump! Gorgeous!)

maybesoon: It's great to hear that things are going along better with your Dh. Hopefully he's gotten over the childish reaction to baby news for good, and is ready to buck up and do the things he needs to do! Fingers crossed for you lady!

LittleSpy: Good luck on your scan too! Hopefully what you already know is confirmed!!

doggylover: Over here at least you have to sign up for pre-natal classes yourself and they're not cheap! Most of the hospitals offer them, and then some mother and baby organizations offer them as well. DH and I are hoping to do a weekend crash course one, because the other option is once a week for 4 weeks, and that will be much harder to schedule in for us. I've done a lot of looking around at the various programs offered though to see how they differ so we can pick one that's best for us. Some of them are *very* "hippie" like, which is not our personality or style at all, so those ones aren't for us! 

As for clothes... I'm right there with you ladies! I don't see the point in spending a fortune on children's clothes either. Especially baby clothes when they grow out of them sooooo quickly! All of the little outfits I have so far I've picked up at Value Village, which is a massive second hand clothing store. As far as I see it it's no different than getting handme-downs from anyone else, so why not? I have some gender neutral clothing on its way too that one of my cousins is saving for me which is great!


----------



## doggylover

I love how thrifty we all are! Another reason why we all get on so well!

Maybesoon I think I will have to ask my midwife at my next appointment (next week)

I need to write a wee list to take with me to remember to ask her stuff!

Ukgirl I may have to do the same...but nobody has told me! I hope I don't miss any deadlines booking into classes...


----------



## kealz194

Doggylover I didn't get told and booked in till 6-7 months pregnant for my classes with Paige, an didn't actually have the class till 34 weeks!!! Had the tour o the hospital at 37 weeks! And my midwife never helped me with my birthplace either, I asked her bout it but she was very vague and basically said its up to me! My sil ended up helping me write out my birth plan in my notes... So this time I'm gonna talk to them sooner coz as a 1st time mum I didn't know anything or what to ask when with Paige! I'm not taking no for an answer this time! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

same maybesoon haha should be called April penny pinchers!! 

I live in a crowded city area so maybe they ask us to book in sooner, Ask your MWs they should be able to tell you when you need to apply for. I think first timers get the routine viewing of the labour rooms lol


----------



## maybesoon

No joke ukgirl!!!! At least you ladies don't make me feel all cheap because I find it ridiculous to spend tons of money on baby clothes that could be spent elsewhere! I have a couple of friends & family members who their kiddos never wore the same outfit twice. I just think that's insane. And $30.00 or more for a pair of baby shoes that never even hit the ground.... Are you freaking kidding me.... Maybe a couple of dollars or so but hell no will I be spending more money on a pair of baby shoes than I do for myself (which isn't much)!!!


----------



## Steph82

Happy Monday Ladies!

UK how exciting... another boy to add to the list :hugs:

LittleSpy, I'm sure all will be great but FXed nevertheless!

As for clothes, OH and I went out yesterday and actually bought two halloween outfits for 6months for $3 each! I plan to do the same after christmas! That way we can buy them on sale this year, for next year :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Oh and Mommabrown, How did it go?? You look beautiful btw. 

Readytomom, we have the hospital classes as well. I wasnt planning on taking any classes (figured I get more information on here then anywhere else) but maybe a class wouldn't be the worst? :shrug: 
For those of you who have been through this, do you think its worth taking a class?


----------



## doggylover

Steph I love baby Halloween outfits!! And Christmas ones! My child will hate me as I'll be dressing them up in seasonal novelty outfits all the time!!

Kealz thanks for that info about your classes. It's good to know they won't happen until later on and I haven't missed out.

I know we definitely don't get a hospital tour - we get a hospital tour on DVD instead. I was told that at my first appointment...insane or very clever?!


----------



## maybesoon

Steph.... The only classes I plan on taking are the epidural (because it's required) and breastfeeding. As for birthing classes all of my friends that have taken it say it's a waste of time. So as of right now, I'm not taking that class, but who knows, that could always change before this is all over.

Has anyone else noticed that they get really out of breath easily? I realize I am carrying pretty high & that is squishing everything.... But UGH.... I was mopping the floor yesterday & noticed I was out of breath before even getting half of it done. I also have to sit down & rest pretty often.... So annoying. I was just wondering if it is normal this early on?


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Oh and Mommabrown, How did it go?? You look beautiful btw.
> 
> Readytomom, we have the hospital classes as well. I wasnt planning on taking any classes (figured I get more information on here then anywhere else) but maybe a class wouldn't be the worst? :shrug:
> For those of you who have been through this, do you think its worth taking a class?

I wasn't actually planning to either. I remember my SIL saying the ones she went to were useless. But then i saw someone else mention something about how invaluable they are and started to panic :rofl: I'm so easily influenced!!!!!

I mean I know how to change, hold, bath, dress etc a newborn, and I have read a lot about labour and breastfeeding, so I don't know...I think it may be good for dh though?


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover I think your right about DH ahahaha. Mine has never changed a diaper so this may be interesting :haha:
Maybesoon, I figured some of the classes were just common sense and since I plan to get the epidural, I don't care about breathing techniques ahahah. I'm sure I would punch OH if he tried to tell me how to breath during labor lol.


----------



## kealz194

My sil told me the classes were useless too but I still wanted to go anyway! I mean yeah they show you how to bath clothe hold baby etc, but thy also show you breastfeeding positions, videos then answer questions! They talk about different kinds of pain relief, which was where I decided I was adiment I would not have pethidine (sorry for spelling lol) another a form of opium!!!! But they also goth rough the labour, how it all happens, choices you have in labour etc, they teach you things ou shouldn't do while in labour like once baby's head is out to wait to push till the head is turned etc you have to listen to your midwife in labour, and sometimes in the moment your not really listening but at least if you know what to expect then you know to listen for things! I came away feeling better about it all really! But some people that were at the class said it was a waste of time! I had never watched anything about child birth etc or even one born every minute, I can just about watch 16 and pregnant etc coz I'm squimish lol so it helped me! Hope that helps! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

lmao Steph... Yeah, dh & I talked a lot about that stuff this weekend. He's been through this 2 other times, but he said he didn't want to push the past on me & really wanted this to be "our first". He has changed so much in the last couple of months!!! But we decided the breathing class crap was totally OUT! 

Now I'm getting worried about who to have in the room with me. My Mom is being a total shit right now. She is completely pissed for talking to dh & thinks I should have cut him out of mine & the baby's lives completely. She said that if I go back to him then she wants nothing to do with me. Luckily my Dad is more understanding & has told me that if he earns a second chance then he deserves it. But if I allow my MIL in the room then my Mom will go balistic... UGH, she is killing me right now. So I'm thinking maybe just saying it's going to be dh & me only.


----------



## doggylover

Kealz that sounds good to find out about the different parts of labour, and pain relief as well. I find it so difficult to get accurate information about pain relief here, a wide variety of info, because everyone has just used one or two things and not everything. I need to know about all the types!! :wacko:

Now I need to find a post it and write down all this and stick it on my maternity notes so I remember to ask midwife!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Doggylover I think your right about DH ahahaha. Mine has never changed a diaper so this may be interesting :haha:
> Maybesoon, I figured some of the classes were just common sense and since I plan to get the epidural, I don't care about breathing techniques ahahah. I'm sure I would punch OH if he tried to tell me how to breath during labor lol.

Never changed a diaper? Oh dear. lol Your poor Dh will have a steep learning curve then. :haha: Thankfully mine just dotes on our little nephew, so he's pretty good at the diaper change (though not very quick), and he's good with the rocking to sleep, bottle feeding and cereal feeding stuff too. It's actually quite endearing to watch him with our nephew. I'm so lucky that he's actively tried to learn some of these things ahead of time. :cloud9:

I don't think any of the classes are mandatory here, but I think for my own reassurace, and for DH's too, that we're going to attend one of the hospital ones. It goes through what will happen when you arrive on the day, breathing techniques, basic complications and what to expect, breastfeeding and what happens once you leave the hospital and go home etc.


----------



## Steph82

Kealz thanks for the info. You maybe right... ugh I guess there is still some time to decide lol

Mabysoon, I'm sure your mom will come around! You still have 4 months to let her warm up to the idea. I am also torn as to who I want in the room. I was thinking just me and OH (even though he is hoping to opt out lol and wait in the waiting room :dohh:. Told him that he could get that out of his head right away haha). If you mom still has decided to not talk to you by the time LO is due, then she wont mind MIL being there right?


----------



## ReadytoMum

In other news.... one week today till my scan!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum my dh is exactly the same with our nephew! Has only changed a handful of nappies (and maybe only two dirty ones! I always get those!) but it's been great for him to get some experience before ours comes along.

The friend I have who is pregnant, neither she nor her dh have ever changed a nappy! That'll be some fun in their house!


----------



## kealz194

That's ok, sometimes midwives just don't answer your quations the way you want them too, its almost like a rush, I don't know if anyone else feels like that with their midwife but I certainly do! So the class helped answer questions I had, and learnt things I hadn't read in pregnancy books, made my desicion to have Paige with gas and air and a tens machine I rented! Yay readymom, week tomorrow for me it's all so exciting! 
Sorry your mum is being unreasonable about your situation maybesoon, hope she comes round soon x


----------



## maybesoon

Steph.... My Mom is still upset because I accepted my MIL's offer to take me shopping once we find out the baby's gender. She has it in her crazy head that since dh made some mistakes (pretty big ones, but still mistakes) I shouldn't have anything to do with him or his family. I tried explaining that his family did absolutely nothing wrong & I'm just happy that they want to be a part of our baby's life. 

My Mom holds grudges for forever, so I'm sure she won't come around & will be totally pissed about everything I do from here on out. 

My dh on the otherhand has stated he will be in the room come hell or high water. I told him I'll be the loudest screamer in the hospital. He laughed & says he bets I won't scream once. He's a lot more confident about my birthing our baby than I am...


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... It just seems like I can't win for losing. Finally get the dh to come around & now my Mom is causing problems.... If it weren't for family I might actually be a sane person!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Kealz you used tens before? What was it like? Dd you find it very beneficial? I am very seriously considering using one, so it'd be good to hear how you got one. Also, where did you get it from?

And yeah, I feel my midwife rushes me, and for some reason I clam up and don't ask what I need to!


----------



## kealz194

I can't remember the site ill have a look and let you know! It was like £23 I think and I got it at 36 weeks and had to send it back by time lo was month and bit old! For the most part of the contractions it really helped, my constructions started at 3am, and I started using not long after that, by about 11.30 that night my contractions were too strong and i needed to get the hospital and tens was not helping like it was earlier, by 1 am the next morn they have me gas and air and I don't remember too much till the pushing really, when Paige was born and pains were gone I realised the tens was still on lol I hadn't realised! It really helped me, you have to make sure pads are in the right place to really have it work properly so your dh will have to have a read of the instructions and put it on for u! Ill have a look on my bookmarks on my laptop tomorrow to see where I go it from! X


----------



## kealz194

Yeah I get like that as well I forget things tenni come out and I'm like oh crap, so I write it all down now lol so I remember to ask her! Lol x


----------



## maybesoon

Really a tens unit? I have one that I use for my back off & on ever since I had back surgery in 1999. I never thought about being able to use it during pregnancy. I'll be asking my doctor about it... Thanks!!!


----------



## kealz194

If you do decide to use it maybesoon make sure you find outif your tens is suitable to be used in pregnancy, if I'm not mistaken a normal one is different to a pregnancy one! And you can only use it from 36 weeks onwards! X


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you kealz! I think I'm going to take mine with me to my next appointment and ask my doctor what she thinks.... That is.... IFI can remember!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> Oh Kealz you used tens before? What was it like? Dd you find it very beneficial? I am very seriously considering using one, so it'd be good to hear how you got one. Also, where did you get it from?
> 
> And yeah, I feel my midwife rushes me, and for some reason I clam up and don't ask what I need to!

I used one!! :cloud9: it was heaven. I used it as soon as i was put on the drip to start contractions. i just used it on constant until they became stronger and I needed gas and air. Hubby had the job of pressing the boost button everytime I was having a contraction. It defo helped me maybe not so much to get rid of pain but it was a welcome distraction to the hell of the contractions I will be hiring one again for this labour!

On another note. I felt baby kick my hand this evening. :happydance: so so so happy! was amazing. I forgot how incredible that feels xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Its bad news For me ladies....ex got kids and i get visitation every weekend but Dh still cannot be around them for a year!!??!!! It is so ridiculous. Im really emotional right now and can barelt type through the tears but i will tell you more tomorrow when I've calmed down a bit .


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown said:


> Its bad news For me ladies....ex got kids and i get visitation every weekend but Dh still cannot be around them for a year!!??!!! It is so ridiculous. Im really emotional right now and can barelt type through the tears but i will tell you more tomorrow when I've calmed down a bit .

Mommabrown! I can't believe this, I am so sorry and just can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. :hugs: Is there some kind of appeal process or how long is this put in place for? It just seems so severe and crazy :nope:

Phew! It has been busy in here. Only just read through all the posts. Congrats on your baby boy UK Girl! Sorry to hear that now your mum is causing you grief Maybesoon. Doggy Lover- My MW gave me some info about the birthing classes at my appointment last week, so 21 weeks. She told me to read through and sign up for what I want. Probably we are going to just sign up for the "childbirth with a midwife" class, which is supposed to be more focused on natural birth, and the differences between going with a MW vs an OB. Thinking of skipping the hypnobirthing type thing. We are doing the one that goes for a whole weekend instead of the multiple weeks of evening classes. So it will be like birthing bootcamp for us newbies :haha:

Thanksgiving weekend was quite crazy for us, lots of visiting, plus I worked Black Friday and on Saturday. I also did a ton of online shopping for bub. Lots of things on sale, cloth diapers buy one get one free or percentage off, baby legs legwarmers a third of the price, my nursing pillow half off etc, crib mattress a bit cheaper, the cute little baby animal prints for the nursery on sale etc. So, we dropped some cash but got everything on sale. Still the big items to go like car seat, co-sleeper, stroller etc. Smaller stuff I am going to put on the registry and hopefully friends and fam will get some of that for us. My MIL also got us some diapers when I told her some of the deals. Also got some yarn on sale to knit up some more soakers and longies. Also did an Ikea trip and got a few organizational things (drawers for inside of closet, drawer dividers etc). Feeling a bit more organized now that some stuff is ordered. :thumbup:

ETA awwww, I was gone for so long baby became a banana without me even knowing!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Mommabrown said:


> Its bad news For me ladies....ex got kids and i get visitation every weekend but Dh still cannot be around them for a year!!??!!! It is so ridiculous. Im really emotional right now and can barelt type through the tears but i will tell you more tomorrow when I've calmed down a bit .

I am sorry to hear that mommabrown, I am social worker in the uk, but have also worked in the USA for a number of years. I just can't get my head around the private law system over there and how decisions can be made about custody without thorough assessments being undertaken etc. Actually, you could sometimes say the the same over here initially but before final decisions are made very detailed assessments on all parties including the wishes and feelings of the child are all taken into consideration. Thinking of you x


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown I cant believe this. did they not appoint a social worker to your case and file for safe guarding checks to be carried out? Im so sorry hun I though he would have lost for sure! I wish I could hug you right now. You have to appeal that descision.. it is so rushed and unfair and without evidence or running any checks the judge should never have come to that arrangement so fast! Im actually angry for your situation xxxx


----------



## doggylover

So so sorry to hear that news momma brown :hugs: 

Thanks to everyone for info on tens and antenatal classes too. 

Afm- starting throwing up at 4am and haven't stopped since. I have an inkling (dunno where from...) that I have the vomiting bug my nephew had two weeks ago. Terrified of getting dehydrated as my sister told me her friend ended up in hospital three weeks ago as she is pregnant and had it too. Cannot keep anything down. 

And just to clarify- I am not a good patient!!!!!


----------



## kealz194

Momma brown I'm so so sorry! :( the justice system is crap! I trulyhope ur ex gets what's coming to him one day, karma is a bitch! We are all thinking of you, and are here when you wanna talk! Big hugs xxx


Doggy lover hope u feel better soon hun! Last thing you want!!!! Xxx


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown this is so unfair! So sorry hun! Please see to it if you can appeal in court to have unlimited visits and DH to get granted to be there as well. I'm sending you big hugs and good vibes!


----------



## dan-o

Mommabrown, just poped by and read your post, so sorry to hear the news regarding your other children, you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ok so hear is what happened....

My Ex said all the same crap in court, Then the teachers come in and say after the Protection order was put in place that Brandon started saying this story too. But in the beginning he was saying he didn't know what happened which is the truth. They took DD and Youngest DS and of course seen there was no harm for them but there was for Brandon ONLY!!!!!!!! Yeah ok whatever our Lawyer laid down and didn't do shit in the end. I don't know what to do or where to turn but i feel like i am losing my oldest two children and there is nothing i can do about it. DH is so devastated by this...he has been there since she was 2 and he was 6 months old. So now i guess i am on the hunt for a new attorney for the custody battle, in which they want a speedy trial! 

Thanks Ladies...DH and i are so at a loss....It really helps to have someone that can talk to me while we are going through this difficult time.


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh mammabrown it sounds a shambles really. there is no evidence. I thought in America you were innocent until proven guilty? At least there is a further custody case. you need to gether up all you can against the father and proofnof how good you are as a mum. statements from teachers doctors friends etc etc.

I was also in court today althouh it did go the way I hoped I always feel really deflated and insecure aftrrwards wondrring if I had done or said something wrong :/ 

There is an armed rapist on the run in our area. hes been running aroundbhere for 3 days now. the helicopter goes over and sirens go up and down the main roads. Im on tender hooks on the school run and when the kids are at school. its very hard to live here. last niht he broke into a house up the road from me so Im very alert at the moment xx


----------



## maybesoon

mommabrown.... I am so so sorry to hear this. I know custody can ruin you financially, but you need to get another attorney! We have a judge in the county I live in that his horrible like that. There was a case where the kids had their attorney ad litem, psychiatrist and their teachers all testified that the father was abusive mentally & physically. Then the father's psychiatrist testified that he has a really bad temper that he can't control & he lashes out but doesn't remember it. The judge still granted joint custody giving the father 50% of the time with the kids..... We were all so SHOCKED!

Try to hang in there. Get another attorney, one that will fight their ass off for you. I can't imagine the stress this is causing you right now. Definately remember we are all here for you to talk to.

doggylover I'm so sorry you aren't well... There is a stomach bug going around here in Texas a friend of mine is 6 months pregnant with twins & has it right now. I hope you get to feeling better really soon.

AFM.... Nothing much has changed. I seem to be a bit on the grumpy side today.... I'm feeling like everyone is taking advantage of me & my time. I don't know, maybe I'm just being selfish, but I just want some down time to myself again. Seems like every minute of my day belongs to someone else & I'm tired but nobody seems to give two shits about that. 

Hope you ladies have a great day....


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown, so sorry to hear! I wish there was ssomething we could say or do but just like everyone said... we are here if you need to talk!

Doggylover, try to drink as much as you can (easier said then done, I know lol). Last thing you want, is to end up in the ER. 

UKgirl, that sounds horrible! Is there anything you can do to protect yourself? We are allowed to carry a gun (with a permit) and have one in the house (without permit). I know that it is far from Ideal with kids in the house but there has to be something you can do to protect your home and family?!?! Stay alert and make sure you keep everything locked! 

AFM, baby was fairly active this weekend! Of course everytime Daddy put his hand on my tummy to feel LO, he would stop lol. Bad little baby!

OH and I went baby shopping and finally decided on a travel system. We really like the Britax B-Agile. Its very pricy but we feel that it will be worth the investment (since we will use the carseat and stroller everyday). It only weights 16lbs, so super easy for me to handle and lift into the truck.
We also looked at nursery furniture and completely disagreed on what we want :growlmad:. OH and I have very different taste and I guess I felt like he should just let me decide :nope:. Looks like I will have to compromise and we are now looking for a used set that is high quality (but still in budget).


----------



## LittleSpy

mommabrown -- :hugs:

doggylover -- I hope you feell better soon! :flower:

afm -- Still having a bad time at work. Supervisor caused me to melt down again yesterday right before I left for my u/s. It's great timing as my evaluation was due 2 weeks ago so will be happening this week (you know, on time. :wacko:). :nope:

We had our anatomy scan yesterday and all is well, still :pink:! :happydance: Doc said all looks good and didn't recommend any further testing for heart or chromosomal defects so I'm relieved. I can't seem to wrap my head around how different she looks from dd1, though. It's very hard for me to imagine having a different baby. That's weird!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ladies! I love having you all it is still hard talking with DH about this as he is peeved and i am emotional and it isn't mixing well.

Maybesoon...I am in a broody mood today too. I still feel like ripping the attorneys head off! We are looking for another attorney but honestly don't know how it will go since it shows now that DH is a threat to my DS. I still can't F'ing believe it.

Ukgirl HOLY CRAP!!! I wouldn't be sleeping a wink hardly with all that going on either. I hope you do have some means of protection too. Congrats on TEAM BLUE!! WOO HOO! I am glad court went well for you also. It makes it easier for you to get on with everything now that is out of the way!

Step Dh and I don't really agree on much with this LO either.

Little Spy glad your scan went well yesterday too! We get another on the 12th of Dec and i can't wait to see Emmaleigh's little face again. She honestly already looks just like her brother other than the shape of their heads. I compared their u/s photos! lol


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy.... Sorry to hear about your supervisor.... Hope it all gets sorted out for you soon.

I am having work issues right about now. I am the only full time employee they have & the part-time girl is now making more money than I am. She gets to work if & when she wants & gets paid pretty much salary. Meanwhile I'm working from home just to stay caught up with all the workload I have. It's really beginning to get to me. I have mentioned it to my boss a couple of times now & he keeps asking me to hang in there that he's working on it.... That has been about 3 months now & it just keeps getting worse & worse. I'm now feeling used & abused & getting pretty darn sick of it.... 

I am seriously thinking of looking for another job while on maternity... I just really hate to change jobs, I hate change. I love my job, just sick of being taken advantage of. But maybe it would be best to change jobs because I could find one in my town & not a hour away one direction....


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> LittleSpy.... Sorry to hear about your supervisor.... Hope it all gets sorted out for you soon.
> 
> I am having work issues right about now. I am the only full time employee they have & the part-time girl is now making more money than I am. She gets to work if & when she wants & gets paid pretty much salary. Meanwhile I'm working from home just to stay caught up with all the workload I have. It's really beginning to get to me. I have mentioned it to my boss a couple of times now & he keeps asking me to hang in there that he's working on it.... That has been about 3 months now & it just keeps getting worse & worse. I'm now feeling used & abused & getting pretty darn sick of it....
> 
> I am seriously thinking of looking for another job while on maternity... I just really hate to change jobs, I hate change. I love my job, just sick of being taken advantage of. But maybe it would be best to change jobs because I could find one in my town & not a hour away one direction....



Yieks.. no fun! Can you just stop working from home and just ignore the work that doesn't get done? If your not getting paid for the extra hours, then maybe the work needs to wait?


----------



## maybesoon

Steph I have threatened that so many times in the last month.... I guess it's just going to have to come down to that honestly. Maybe if I just start screwing off my work & taking my time they will get the hint. Sad part is, if I leave they are completely screwed. There isn't anyone else who knows the system to write checks, pay bill, do payroll, make deposits, do the paralegal side for the attorney I work for, who to call if computers or phones go down, hell they don't even know who to call if a light goes out in the office.....


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies. I've finally stopped being sick but just feel awful! I very rarely get sick and am not very grown up at dealing with it (I phoned my mummy immediately this morning!) plus side- the baby loves being home all day and is kicking up a storm. Especially when I take in some
Lucozade. 

Sorry to hear about the trouble people are having at work :hugs: it is definitely the last thing that you need at the minute. 

Ukgirl glad to hear court went your way. Stay safe. Is there anyone you can meet with to walk to And from the kids school? Another mum maybe? Failing that- carry your keys in your hand, with the keys pointing out through your fingers as you make a fist. By the best protection but at least gives you a weapon if needed.


----------



## ukgirl23

awww doggylover- sorry to hear you've not been well :( I'm emetaphobic so when I'm puking I'm having panic attacks too lol I cry like a huge baby and call my daddy  I hope you feel better soon hun xx 

Glad to hear your scan went well littlespy xx

sorry to hear you ladies are having tough times at work :hugs: 

Sorry if I've forgotten anything, I'm mentally fried after court :( 

this guy is like 34 or something, he's raped a 13 year old before and went to prision for a year then was released on conditions, plus being on the sex offenders list, then on saturday night he went to a house party near town and raped a girl in her twenties, Last night he broke into a Liberal club and poured himself a pint and stole some biscuits haha silly git.. then tonight he was seen hanging around outside a school not far from our home where a teacher chased him but he didn't get him. I live in a crowded but quite safe area so to have this guy roaming around is quite crazy. I walk alone in the mornings but I'm on 2 main busy roads so always have people around me and with Aaron after school. We dont have guns really here. Well he does lol.. hopefully they get him soon :(


----------



## maybesoon

Oh my goodness ukgirl! That is insane... You need a tazer gun. My mom got me one last year for Christmas. That sucker throws out 750,000 volts!!!! I haven't had to use it on anyone, but I can tell you when you hit the trigger the sound will scare the crap out of ya!!! Be safe & just keep on your toes, watch your surroundings. Hopefully he will be caught very soon!

Mommabrown.... I think you have a honestly good reason to be in a bad mood today. I just wish there was something I could do to help. 

doggylover... Great to hear you have stopped being sick.... Hopefully it all passes really soon & you get to feeling better. Rest & fluids. Maybe the baby just wanted some "mommy & me time"!!!

I think my work issue will get better. I'm trying to be patient. I am just not the patient type person & the hormones just make things worse. I think I've been fighting getting sick. There are so many viruses going around right now. We ate dinner with my bestfriend's family Friday & Saturday her mom was diagnosed with pnuemonia & she was diagnosed with strepthroat. Bronchitis is also going around right now. I'm hoping I can keep it all at bay & not catch any of it.


----------



## ukgirl23

after I wrote my post they caught him just up the road from my dads haha.. yay!


----------



## maybesoon

So happy to hear they have caught him!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

So finally I have proper time to write here.. I have to confess that Im typing to you all from the bath tub surrounded by candles and bubbles which is meant to be destress aromatherapy stuff. Its rosemary and eucalyptus... so Im going to smell like a roasted lamb chop when I get out hahaha.. little man is loving our bath.. he`s kicking away in his own little personal bath for one while we chill out to beyonce.. Im wondering if I should play something macho like queen... muse maybe a bit of cold play :/ ah well he seems to enjoy this stuff so I will stick with it.. I guess I shall go enjoy my bath now and say to you all bollox to shit faced bosses.. Crap friends and douchy ex husbands they all suck. At least we all have our gorgeous healthy little half baked beans to look forward to xxx


----------



## maybesoon

awwww ukgirl..... enjoy your peace & quiet time!!! I'm extremely jealous!!!! 

And I agree about the shit faced bosses, crap friends and douchy ex husbands sucking and I'm going to add lazy ass spoiled wrotten co-workers to the list!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oooh good add there maybesoon I may have to add dirty stinky neighbours to that list too :p ! Xxxxxx


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> after I wrote my post they caught him just up the road from my dads haha.. yay!

Good to know, he sounds like a very dangerous person. I don't understand how they let him go...:nope: How scary it must be to have a man like that running around your neighborhood ...
There is chemical castration for these individuals, they should start doing this already.

Glad to hear baby likes bubble bath time with you! So sweet! 

I'm weird and don't enjoy bubble baths, even when I'm staying in a hotel for work and the tubs are marvelous, I just can't relax lying there in the water. I'm the type of person who prefers the high pressure hot water from a shower.
I could never give birth in the water tub like other women, I would be too stressed haha!

The hell with all those people that bring us down. I stopped caring honestly...

At last DH felt the baby. We were watching a dvd last night in bed and baby started punching (or kicking), he did it twice and decided to take dh's hand and put it on my belly and asked him to be quite. Of course he never listens to me and started calling the baby "Baaabyyy wooohoooo! Can you hear meeee? Where are youuuu???" So the baby goes quite. DH gets disappointed again, but I kept his hand there, relaxed and BAM! He got a nice kick! You should see his face! He couldn't believe it!


----------



## SweetAngel84

hello ladies.. So great to read all your stories and updates! Sorry I have not been on as of late. Lots going on with bf/baby daddy.. Nothing between us. He has just been dealing with a lot of anxiety and depression as of late.. sadly, things from his past continue to haunt him.. :( The last few weeks have been tough. 

On a brighter note.. My latest scan went great! AFP results came back normal and baby is moving and kicking around constantly.
And we have FINALLY confirmed what team we are a part of!
We are thrilled to say we are 

TEAM PINK :pink: yay!


----------



## lily28

SweetAngel84 yay on team pink! Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## doggylover

Sweet angel congrats on team pink!! 

Ukgirl glad to hear they caught that guy- scary biscuits. 

It's crazy the personal protection stuff you guys are allowed in America! If I owned a taser I'd get arrested!!!! Even our police are only allowed to use them in very special circumstances. That said the N.irish police all carry guns unlike the mainland so they don't need the tasers lol!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sweet angel congrats on team pink!! 

ukgirl: glad court went well, and that they've caught that guy! Scary stuff. We're not allowed to have hand guns here either. (which I think is a good thing really, because there's a lot of crazies out there...)

doggylover: hope you're feeling better soon!! stomach bugs are the worst. Just try to eat toast, crackers, and as much liquid as you can take. If you drink it through a straw you're less likely to irritate your stomach into getting sick again because you're taking in smaller amounts at a time. 

littlespy and maybesoon: sorry you've got work problems to deal with! Sometimes other people are just really inconsiderate and its a shame there isn't more that we can do about it. Hang in there ladies!

The last few days I've been feeling exhausted! I just can't sleep at night. I've tried adding some extra pillows to make things more comfortable, but we only have a double bed so there's really no room for them and they just end up falling off the bed by the time morning rolls around. 

I just can't seem to get comfortable! I'll wake up every few hours because my side and hips are just aching, or my arm is asleep, or my ear hurts from laying on it, etc. I wasn't really expecting this to be a problem I have to admit because I usually sleep on my left side anyway! It's starting to make me feel like a bit of a zombie.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Gotta carry weapons on par with the weapons criminals have in order to adequately protect yourself in this country. We have guns for home defense. Scares me to have them anywhere near children but it scares me even more not to have them considering where we live.

Just yesterday, someone accidentally shot himself (to death) at a business downtown here. The business (hipsteresque tattoo parlor) was actually in the bottom floor of the small condo building I moved out of 5 years ago. A lot of people don't take gun safety seriously enough because they're just so common here so stuff like that happens pretty often. :nope:

I get nervous a lot because almost all of my employees carry guns (cops!). When I'm in a room full of them, I can feel myself start to panic. I'm the Employee Relations person so I know some of those guys aren't the brightest and accidentally discharge their firearms at times! I have a spreadsheet full of times that has happened! One of them accidentally shot his freaking KID with his department-issued pistol! It's just people playing around being stupid with them and it freaks me out.

sweetangel84 -- Congrats on :pink:!


----------



## doggylover

Jeez littlespy that isn't great at all. Like you say it's probably that guns are so common, and readily available, that some people not take it as seriously as they should.

Apart from shotguns for farmers, and of course law enforcement, all guns here are illegal. That said in n. Ireland of course there are guns still about from the troubles, but luckily it's not a big problem.


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow doggylover Dh has pretty much an armory of hunting rifles and hand gun for intuders. They are all locked down with locks plus locked away in the gun cabinet. I would not feel adequate not having a sense of security here. 

I an feeling so down and out today. None of the attorneys are calling me back and i understand they are busy but i really need to get this done!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Sorry ive not been on had a scary time - went to the loo and found BLOOD cue PANIC!!!! we're ok though it was only a tiny bit just taking it easy grrrrr or really trying too. I think it was my body saying calm down and SLOW down! I had an extreemly stressful day that i fear my have triggered it :( trying to relax and take a chill pill - the bath idea sounds fab!!!!! 

I will catch up properly asap but i'm off to relax 

(((hugs))) to everyone!


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec take it easy & relax. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## lily28

Oh nimbec, hugs darling, please relax and take it easy. We all think of you and baby!

My little baby is very lively today, hasn't stopped moving around. I think the room in there is getting smaller and baby tries to stretch out.


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown sorry you are having trouble with the lawyers, I hope you get someone soon to try and get everything sorted ASAP and get your LOs back full time.

Nimbec, :hugs: must have been scary. Duvet day or two!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sweet Angel - congrats on Team Pink!

Nimbec - how scary, hope you are in a horizontal position with some sort of delicious faux cocktail in hand watching relaxing TV (_not_A baby story) and being waited on hand and foot by your OH :haha:

Doggylover- the gun laws vary state by state and they confuse me. It is illegal for me to have a tazer too, and was illegal in NY where I used to live as well. And even though I'm not a citizen, if I get permits it would be legal for me to buy and carry a handgun. So, tazer no, but handgun yes... :shrug:

Mommabrown- hope they call you back asap, so frustrating!

ReadytoMum- I get all those things too and I am usually a back sleeper. My MW said if I prop a pillow under my right hip I can sleep on my back but that is just weird. Then combined with all the crazy dreams, which I HATE, sleep is no longer that great for me either. And, I am guessing it will only get worse :( My MIL has a boppy body pillow thing that I am going to borrow to see if that helps.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :) a quick one from me as I'm typing on phone at work! Had weekly scan this morning - cervix still holding strong and I'm plodding along anxiously to v-day! Baby has been going nuts in there lately and the past week or so we can see movement on the outside when I'm lying down relaxing. Exciting stuff. 

Momma so sorry to hear about your kids - I cannot even imagine how you must feel. Huge hugs to you. 

Nimbec get your butt to bed, or at least the couch! 

Maybe and little I hope things at work get better soon - work stress is the last thing any of us need right now. 

Lily glad baby is keeping you assured things are ok in there!

Congrats to new team pink and team blue ladies!

Doggy we are bananas now :)

Hugs to anyone I missed - stupid phone won't let me see all the posts and type too : P

Here's a pic from this morning - best ones I got so far I think. She's about 1 lb now!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/333B9CB9-837B-482A-8E61-B94F913B3C21-40997-000047A3C4FF84A6.jpg


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, this isn't even funny.

I kid you not -- Just 50 minutes after my last post, an investigation was put on my desk due to one of my employees accidentally discharging her service weapon while cleaning it. :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

And yes, gun laws definitely vary state by state. I live in one of the states with with the most liberal laws, I'm sure. We even have what's often reffered to as "castle law" here. It basically means if I feel threatened by someone on my property, or if I feel someone is threatening my property (ie, breaking into my car parked in my driveway), I can legally shoot and kill them. Even if they're fleeing prior to my gunshots (for example, if it's proven I shot them in the back). And I live in city limits. :wacko: Now, I can't imagine shooting someone for breaking into my car (I've had cars broken into so freaking many times it's not even a big deal to me anymore), but I would certainly shoot a home invader. Luckily, we've only had someone try to break into our house once. And hubby scared the bejesus out of them showing up at the window they were breaking into with an AK-47 (which he no longer owns, but was handy at the time). :haha: According to him, he heard "OH SH*T!" and then heard them clammer over our 7 foot wooden privacy fence. I guess word got out about it or something because houses around us are constantly being broken into but we seem to be lucky.


----------



## maybesoon

SweetPea..... Love the pic.... soooo cute!!!

kirstabelle.... I'm so thankful I live in Texas when it comes to weapons, etc. I was raised in the country with a Dad who is ex military & retired from the County Sheriff's Office. It was a requirement for me as a small child to learn how to use firearms & use them well!!! I still have them, use them, carry them & have a tazer that doesn't leave my car.... Luckily it's my right as a Texas citizen to be able to do so! I just hope & pray that doesn't change anytime soon.


----------



## Mommabrown

Little Spy we have that here too. Crazy i know! Had the ADT company call for trying to get us to put a security system a few years back and Dh says to the man No thanks we have a security system its in there in the gun cabinet! lmao They never called back! 

SweetPea she looks like my lo except Emmaleigh has a bigger nose! lol

Well talked to Lawyer given two options fight it with the negative part of Dh having a protection order or make a deal with the POS. So i want to talk to my kids this weekend and see where they want to be..if with me I will fight like hell and get DH order dismissed and if not then we will let them lay in the bed they make and still get DH order dismissed...I don't like the way he said it either so i am not very sure of getting them back.


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> . And hubby scared the bejesus out of them showing up at the window they were breaking into with an AK-47 (which he no longer owns, but was handy at the time). :haha: According to him, he heard "OH SH*T!" and then heard them clammer over our 7 foot wooden privacy fence. .

Holy mother no wonder they ran!!!! I would have to!

Sweetpea :happydance::happydance::happydance: for our bananas!!! Only 19 more weeks to go!! (Sounds like a lot actually!) and great scan pic!


----------



## Mommabrown

OMG girls DH and i just got into a huge fight over the phone and it isn't looking to well. Holy hell! Things just could not get any worse for us at all. I am so tired of all this and it is looking worse each day like we are pulling apart. I am being strong for all of us and i am just pulling apart at the seams right now. He is so heart broken over all the lies and bullshit of my Ex for the last 7 years it isn't even funny and he has had enough so now he is going bonkers from it all and I really don't know what to do. I feel so hurt by everyone that they are over looking my other child who has been ripped away from his brother and sister. And soon to be little sister on the way that will also be affected by all this. I just need to run far far away and never come back!


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown..... I am so so sorry! I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through right now. This stress isn't good. I'm sure your dh is devistated by what is going on, but he also needs to be reminded that you are going through it also & while pregnant. 

I wish there was something I could do.... :hugs: Hang in there as hard as it is. Try to take a moment to yourself & relax. Maybe a hot bath or a walk or something to get your mind off things for just a bit. 

Thinking about ya, hoping & praying things get better really soon.


----------



## Mommabrown

He knows he is reminded every time we try to talk that we have a daughter on the way and it isn't healthy for her. He is being so stubborn. Nothing i say to him is sinking in...

I really feel like everyone has abandoned me all at once...my family jumped ship, his is to far away and i hate calling them just to vent...then i feel horrible for aggravating all these wonderful ladies here on the forum...and he is actually going bonkers on me... 

I thank all of you ladies for being here for me because i don't know what i would do if i couldn't talk with someone.


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh mammabrown you know all about how things are with me and my oh at the moment I find that for a few days around court the tension and stress causes a lot of friction. He is probably hurting because he is being treated so unfairly. He has to remember though that you are stressed and hurting too xxxx

Im having issues with my oh too at the moment and now our funded for legal aid has been scratched so Im looking at having to pay thousands now :( so I may not reply much but Im still checking in here and there. xxxxx


----------



## maybesoon

Girl don't worry about venting here. Y'all have all been there for me while I was venting over & over for months about my problems with my dh. You are more than welcome to pm me anytime if you would rather. I just hate that you are having these problems. It's enough with what is going on with your kiddos & ex, but to add strain between you & dh is over the top. I know how it feels to feel like you have been abandoned. That was me not too long ago. And with emotions & hormones all over the place it makes a bad situation a million times worse. People can say all day long they know how you feel, but they don't & if you are anything like me, it just burned my ASS when people said that to me.

One day at a time.... That's what I'm doing right now. There was a time not so many weeks ago it was more like waking up in the morning & focusing on the next 10 minutes & getting through that.


----------



## maybesoon

Ladies.... I really hate that you are all having such a hard time right now. Darn it.... I had enough of that crap for all of us in this forum!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls! Ukgirl so far it has cost us 3000.00 and i know how much of a strain it puts on a couple. 
I swear men are more hormonal than a woman!!!! I wish he would really take our family into considseration as well but it seems he is just so hung up that he won't even attempt to try. 

Maybesoon you are so right it does burn my ass! I have found that i do have to take it day by day. Lately i feel minute by minute. I really need to find something to keep my mind clear of everything. 

Again i really want to say thank you to all of you!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mammabrown your hormonal men comment made me laugh haha

I really need to filter!! A guy Aaron works with andbis frienda with told thim that oregnant womens hormone levels dont change during pregnancy.. well hes on our facebook so I confroned him about it... haha he got really defensive and I totally set him straight but now Im hoping it wont cause more problems for me and Aaron :/ Im an idiot...


----------



## maybesoon

Seriously ukgirl?!?!?! Is this guy a doctor or has he been pregnant before? lol.... Sorry I too need a filter. My boss started bitching again first thing this morning while standing in my office. I looked straight at him and said "What the HELL do I need to get a prescription for xanax & start putting it in the coffee?" He busted out laughing & said "Sounds like a great idea to me".... hmmmmm I have seriously been wondering if it would work!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Haha is this guy married or have kids! What a bloody idiot! Well comparing men to women maybe ours just isn't as bad as their tantrums! Ha!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hes a 19 year old virgin who hasnt got a girlfriend hahaha... Haha at your boss maybesoon!! Filters were lost along with periods I guess!! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

No joke about the filters being lost.... But then again, my filter never did work all that great to begin with!!!! 

LMAO.... I love how 19 year old boys think they know EVERYTHING there is to know about us women!!! I have a nephew who is now 21, but he's thought he's known all about us since he was about 17. I laugh all the time at the crap he posts on facebook. One day he will look back on this stuff & be completely humiliated. 

Boy do they have a lot to learn!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> Hes a 19 year old virgin who hasnt got a girlfriend hahaha...

:shock: Oh I wonder why? He sounds so sensitive and intelligent. Dreamy, really. 

Yeah Maybesoon I don't really understand why the govt thinks I could handle a hand gun but not a tazer, and why it would be better if I shot someone than tazered them. Gun control should be based on common sense, and that doesn't seem to be what that is. 

Oh Mommabrown don't feel bad about talking to us about anything, ever. I am glad that it helps you a bit :hugs:

AFM came home from work early today because I have a killer sore throat and don't want it to become a chest infection. So, better to lay low here at home with lots of water and parmesan cheese goldfish.

ETA oh yeah and SweetPea love your scan pic! I was also going to comment on her cute wee nose, so adorable. She looks like such a girl!


----------



## maybesoon

kirstabelle... My throat has been on fire for the last 3 days. I've been eating soft peppermints like crazy & drinking a ton.

I haven't mentioned this yet.... But y'all will so not believe what dh did last night.... As y'all know I had a really crummy day at work yesterday. So on my way home I stopped by the store & bought some relaxation bath salts & bubble bath. When I got home dh hugged me and asked if I was ok. I told him I was fine, it was just a bad day & I needed to get started on the time charges for work so I could get them done from home last night. So he then asked what I was hungry for in which I told him I wasn't hungry. This must have totally scared the crap out of him (the last couple of weeks I've been eating non stop... But when I'm upset I don't get hungry). So I go & sit down at my computer & start doing the work time charges. The next thing I know after he's done feeding, bathing & getting the kids in bed he comes into the computer room & gets me. He walks me into the bathroom where he has a hot bubble bath drawn with candles lit all around. It was the sweetes thing in the world. He "ordered" me into the bath & shut the door. After about 30 minutes I removed myself from the bath & ended up in the kitchen starving!!!! Guess he knew just what I needed... What had been such a horrible day actually ended up being a really great night.... Maybe he has really changed.


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww Maybe Soon that is so nice! Glad he was able to cheer you up and make you feel better!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Maybe that sounds heavenly right about now! Lucky girl :)

Momma and kirsta I love her little nose too - such a button right now lol! Def looks more 'dainty' than DS did in scan pics hehe. 

All I can say about the majority of men mentioned in here lately is :dohh: !!!

AFM, starving and tired. What's new? Haha!


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon that is the cutest thing ever!! How on earth do you manage to get of the tub alone though??? Lol I cant even bend anymore poor oh has to help me out of the bath now :( haha xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww, I just opened my package that arrived today and its my first cloth diapers. They are so small and so cute. I might cry at the cuteness of them. :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh yay kristabelle!! I can't wait to order mine :D xx Hope you are feeling better today xx

Hope everyone has a nice day :) My little half baked bean is a jumping bean today :D loving this part of pregnancy <3


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I loved getting my nappies!! I ordered 4 microfibre ones recently as they were on sale and they seemed SOOO small!!! 

Also they are so soft I want to constantly rub them all over my face!!!

Afm back at work, somehow have managed to sprain (maybe? all I know is PAIN) my wrist so that is bandaged up :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

Doggylover i hope your wrist gets to feeling better. They say pregnancy some how on sets carpral tunnel syndrome too. 

Maybe glad to hear OH is finally showing you this wonderful side. It seems he really is changing! 

Kristabelle i can not even begin to think about diapers yet.....it really starts putting into prospective how tiny they really are even though they feel huge in our tummys!!!

Well OH came home with a bit of a better attitude but we are still arguing. He feels that everyone is making him out to be a child abuser and the teacher made him seem like a woman beater too in court and we honestly don't know where this crap is coming from. It seems my Ex has won everyone over with his lies and it hurts him. And so he is still fuming and i get the bad end of the stick. I guess we are both stressed out and taking it out on each other.


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown could it be that your oh feels incredibly guilty? He probably sees it as totally his fault that your kids have been taken away, which of course isn't true at all, but he may see it that way, and he's lashing out because he is so upset about the whole situation. Because it's him that this whole court case is against, and him that is being made out to be an abuser, and he probably just feels so awful he can't express it any other way.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Today is an exciting day, ladies! My little nephew Sam turns one year old today!! It's so hard to believe... it seems like not so long ago when we first met him he fit perfectly in my arms... and now he has hair and teeth and he's on the move! 

DH and I are heading to Ottawa this weekend (about 4 hr train ride away) to visit with Dh's family and celebrate Sammo's birthday, so I won't be around this weekend. I hope everyone has a lovely, stress-free weekend and I look forward to catching up with everyone Sunday night! I might have a chance to pop in a read a bit, but not likely to post anything. :flower:

I've attached a photo of me with Sam when he was about 3 weeks old! It's one of my favourite pics ever. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_1779.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mommabrown

He has said that kind of...maybe that is what he is trying to express fully and just don't
know how. I know none of this is his fault and have told him that. I see it for what it really is with him and the kids and i blame my Ex. No matter what happens he thinks i will hate him for this which is absurd but that is how he feels honestly. It doesn't help that he has had to spend holidays alone now because he can not be with his family after 7 years of being with all of us, seeing my sons first steps, first Christmas, first words, and many other firsts of his life that his own father didn't want to experience with him. He is just like his child and that child is being ripped out of his life so blunt was difficult for him as well and he could never express that till now. It is a large combination of feelings that he is letting out that he has had bottled up for this whole process.


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> Awwww, I just opened my package that arrived today and its my first cloth diapers. They are so small and so cute. I might cry at the cuteness of them. :happydance:

Yay on the diapers! There is going to be lots of shopping from now on!:thumbup::happydance:

* Mommabrown* :hugs: hugs hun!

Happy birthday to the cutie pie *ReadytoMum* !

Last night out of the blue DH said to me " I'm pretty sure our baby is a girl, I have a strong gut feeling"
At least one of us has a gut feeling! I have none :dohh: 
I trust him when he says that, he has been right many times before, he has great intuition!


----------



## Mommabrown

Lily my Dh said the whole time he thought we were having a girl and he was right! He was right with Ds also. 

Happy birthday to your nephew Readytomum! That is a cute picture! 

I think Emmaleigh maybe on a growth spurt she was moving and kicking up a storm these last few weeks now she has barely moved at all. At least i hope. I just ate a bowl of honey nut cherrios maybe that'll wake her little butt up!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum have a great weekend with your nephew. I have a 18 month old nephew who, like you, I just adore. I have a photo of him and I on the day he was born in our bedroom, and love it! They are so wonderful, those little nephews! 

It scares me though because I love Jacob (my nephew) more than anyone else in the world (including dh! which he doesn't take kindly too!) and it's scary that I'll love our baby EVEN MORE than that! It doesn't seem possible.

Mommabrown, I'm sure you guys are both just having the worst time :( :hugs: And i think it's natural to take it out on one another to a certain extent - there is nobody else who can possibly understand what it feels like for you guys to have your kids taken away, which only leaves you with each other for true comfort...and also to turn on when feeling rubbish.

Lily lol at your dh! I love how out of the blue it was!! Only 19 days until you find out!! Both Dh and I also think our LO is a girl...but we are probably totally wrong!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lily... my dh has said from the very beginning he was sure lo was a girl.... I'm like you... I have no clue either way!

Mommabrown.... I agree that dh is most likely just feeling extremely guilty about it all as if it's his fault somehow, even though he knows deep down he hasn't done anything wrong. I'm sure he hates that he is the center of all this stress whether he brought it on or not. I'm sure in time things will get better. I can't imagine the stress the 2 of you are under. Just try remind him how much you love & need him right now. Y'all have already made it through extremely tough times together & I believe the 2 of you working together will make it through this one too. Take a minute for yourself, breathe & remember one day at a time. Hugs to you!!!

Readytomum happy birthday to your nephew! 

doggylover.... My bestfriend's (Angela & I have been friends for nearly 26years) 2yr old is my sunshine. I adore her more than anything in the world. Last night we went out for my Angela's birthday & of course her little girl sits in my lap the whole night. My dh laughs because Angela & I have a running joke about when our baby is born she gets the baby & I get her 2 year old!!! I too can't imagine loving a kiddo anymore than I do her. It's overwhelming at times...

Hope everyone has a great day!

AFM.... I haven't been feeling the lo lately. I don't know what is up with that, but I'm sure everything is just fine. Still can't wait til the 11th!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Evening everyone, 

Readytomum that is a very cute picture and happy1st Birthday to your nephew xx 

Maybesoon men in my experience dont like to take blame or talk about things so they shut it inside and how ever long he is hurting is how long he'll be angry for, I hope you can both stop fighting soon xx

Doggylover ouchies on your wrist! Hope it feels better soon sucks to be back to work day but friday tomorrow!! 

Maybesoon the 11th isnt long away!! :D I'm sure LO is fine, mine sleeps for days and has little days inbetween where he kicks the crap out of me, he's started to use my bladder as a nice pillow too which makes me suddenly bursting for a wee in the most random of places!

Afm - My day has been ever as shit as usual, I left the house early this morning to head off to toysrus to grab this lego advent calendar the kids were bugging me for, fought the throng of animalistic parents all wanting to get their kid the same thing we were after because would you believe it lego advent calendars are THE thing these days, but yes pregnant ladies get priority :D (!) and I got one! :D :D YES I DID!! yay! I succeeded as a mother! lol... Anyway while in toysrus we popped into the baby section and found a microwave steraliser for £5!!!! omg it is huge too! I had the avent one for the kids in Norway and they are rather awesome so I'm happy with that purchase. 

Then I proceeded to walk around every clothes shop in town and not one of them had a maternity section, So I went to the other town 20 minutes away and guess what... only newlook and H&M had a maternity section but not my size in newlook and no coats in H&M! So I've had to bid on one on ebay and I will succeed in that too!! 

So OH started to get grumpy halfway round the shops and the tension fell like a dark cloud, I got a stitch in my bump from too much walking and I slowed right down to a snails pace, people bashed me about and didn't look where they were stopping and going and I just wanted to cry. Shopping sucks!! 

THEN we come home to the post.. Our legal aid funding has been completely shut down, we have no expense for a solicitor or to pay for our final hearing and then the other envelope we opened showed that our land lady is putting our rent up to £700 for this tiny shoe box sized flat when we know our neighbour who has more space only pays £625 for his. Which has put us under more pressure and I can feel the bad vibes radiating off my OH like he's fed up with all of it. Including me. Today and yesterday have been better for us but I know we are struggling. I don't know if we can make it through this shit now. It's almost like he resents me for being pregnant even though I know he loves our baby and would never say it I know he's thinking it would be best if we weren't having a baby. When we were trying for this baby we had great finances but since I got pregnant everything has gone up. 

Tough shit on me I guess.


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown said:


> I think Emmaleigh maybe on a growth spurt she was moving and kicking up a storm these last few weeks now she has barely moved at all. At least i hope. I just ate a bowl of honey nut cherrios maybe that'll wake her little butt up!

Me too, exact same! Usually she is a wild thing but last few days I get a few obligatory pokes for eating sugary things and then not much more. I'm sure she is fine, but I like all the jumping, its very reassuring!

ETA sorry about all the $ probs not going your way UK Girl, hope things start to get better for you soon! Starting with winning your coat for a bargain on ebay x

Have a great weekend Ready to Mum!

And Doggy Lover, your poor wrist! Maybe something to do with our joints getting more flexible due to pregnancy and it is just overstretched, hopefully not a sprain. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh UKgirl i feel the exact same way. We had all this money saved back in our bun fund and now we are completely depleted! I too am having another shit day. Congrats on your adventure and purchases at Toys and Baby r Us! Not everyday we win fighting those crazy crowds! The things we go through for our kids!

Kristabelle she is the same way a little bit of nudging here and there but not like she was. I still feel her every once in awhile so that is reassuring! I will be glad when she is back to herself again. lol

I bought her a carseat today
It is gently used and comes with matching stroller and base and it only cost me $65.00. So Dh can't argue with me about what we are getting now HaHa!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thabks mommabrown and love the car seat!! We are slowly picking up things we need now. Aaron says we shouldnt worry about court or rent until cones so Im going to go with him and hope it all works out xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah Allen isn't a worrier either. I do all the worrying in this family! Thanks i had to buy it at a steal!! We have bought little things here and there since getting her crib and bedding because i don't think we are having a baby shower for her since she is #4 so i am trying to do what i can.


----------



## maybesoon

oh ukgirl.... I really hate reading that things are not going better for you & dh.... It seems that when it rains it poors. Try to focus on one day at a time & if that is too much (as it was for me not so long ago) focus on just getting out of bed & making it til lunch, then the afternoon, then the night. I hope & pray things start to look up soon for you & your family.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you maybesoon Im starting to feel really depressed and that he is going to just get fed up and give up on us. I hope its just a phase. i think he needs sometime for himself too . to think. 

mommabrown we got our crib but it has no matress or bedding yet Im going to get that last as my mum wont let us put it up yet shes worries it might jinx things. Im going to put it up around week 30. I think lol.. Im going to shop the sales for the biggest items after xmas and look in carboot sales. xx


----------



## Mommabrown

I had put it up to get our kids used to the idea of the baby coming and they really grew used to the idea after that. Don't worry about you two growing apart either. It is alot to deal with and like Allen he has his own way of dealing and we have ours. Me and the OH are still on the outs with eaxh other but it isn't for my lack of trying either. I hope things get better for the both of us!


----------



## maybesoon

ugh.... Why do I do this to myself. ](*,) :dohh:I'm so upset right now. :cry: So the last couple of nights I have had dreams that dh & I got into it really big again & we separated. Last night while we were laying in bed we were discussing it. He assures me that everything is better & that he was having some issues & has them resolved & that I am the "ONE" he is in love with & wants to spend his future with. 

Then just a bit ago I noticed he had an extra person on his facebook friends list that wasn't there. So I look at his friends & what do you know.... There is that girl from Canada back as one of his friends. The one that I found text between them & him asking her to get passports for her & her kids & that he wanted to move them here. [-X In which when I asked him about it, he has said it's been a running joke between he & her for over 4 years. :wacko: But he had deleted her & the Christy girl from his facebook when we started working things out. :happydance: Now 2 weeks later they are fb friends again.......... :shrug: Just when things were going really good & I was actually happy for a minute.... I'm feeling betrayed & really hurt right now.... :? Am I overreacting?????

I HATE THIS.....


----------



## ukgirl23

no you are not over reacting maybesoon!! I would be just as upset as you are! What a silly git xx :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Maybesoon i can't say you are or aren't but if he knows your uncomfortable with it why add them back. It could be harmless but honestly i couldn't tell you other wise. Before you go over board just talk with him and see what he says. I have noticed if they have something to hide they become angry and aggitated and if not he will calmly and rarionally talk it out with you.I hope it is really nothing for your sake.


----------



## maybesoon

I'm just really so angry & hurt right now. He knew that I didn't buy into his crap story about it being a ongoing joke between them.... He knows how insecure I am about us right now & I just don't understand how he could do something like this. I just do not understand men at all. And to be perfectly honest it's making me rethink the last 2 weeks & right now I don't want to stay the night with him tonight.....


----------



## ukgirl23

the way I see it hun is that she is a girl he told to move down closer to him with her kids.. That is not a great thing to have hanging over your relationship. Can you ask him to remove the girls he has history with, after all you're more important.


----------



## Mommabrown

Take the night off to be by yourself. Honestly i don't blame you for being upset since things have been so crummy between you two. And he is an idiot for not thinking about how you would feel for him pulling this crap with the same chick again. Ugh i promise men are absolutely mental.


----------



## ukgirl23

men/tal LOL


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol ukgirl ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I wonder if men's hormones change during their ladies being pregnant too


----------



## Mommabrown

Hell No they are always that way it just when we start showing ours they let theirs hang all out!!! Lmao


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies.... I have tried so hard to not get my hopes up with our relationship. But things have been so good the last 2 weeks. When we went out of town for the 3/4d scan & I found all the texts on his cell phone (while he was in the shower) & we got into that big argument about the 2 girls. I brought it all out in the open & gave him a chance to defend himself. He gave me the crap story about the one (which he knew right then & there I didn't buy into). I told him that night that he needed to decide what he wanted. That I refused to be in a relationship with secrets & lies. He promised me then that there was nothing there but if it bothered me that much he would take care of it. I asked him then how he would feel if I were talking/texting to someone that only 2 months prior I had confessed my love to he wouldn't be ok with it either. I'm sure it is nothing. Afterall she lives in Canada not anywhere close to us. I'm sure I'm just letting my emotions/insecurities & hormones get the best of me. It just hit me pretty hard when I saw her back on his fb.


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown that made me LOL!! haha it's so true!! 

Maybesoon I know this sounds a bit backwards but when I am feeling hurt by my OH I feel like I just want to find someone to make me feel better, however I do not act on it because I love him so much and wouldn't ever want to hurt him that way but maybe he was thinking the same way? If you get what I mean? Men are weaker than us ladies!


----------



## ukgirl23

deleted... I posted twice by accident  x


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, when did he add her back? Maybe he accepted her friendship on fb while you guys were fighting (you know, to get back at ya?!). FB can cause so many problems but I agree with Mommabrown, you need to ask him calmly. No point in getting upset and causing a fight. He will have to give you an answer either way, so you may as well try to talk it through. I rarely look at OH FB because he says so many dumb and imature things on there, that it just makes me mad lol. 
Did he post any scan pics on FB? Maybe she knew about the scan (from previous emails) and asked how it went... so he added her to show her the pics (and brag about his baby?!?! :shrug: You never know, until you ask him. :hugs:


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> Mommabrown that made me LOL!! haha it's so true!!
> 
> Maybesoon I know this sounds a bit backwards but when I am feeling hurt by my OH I feel like I just want to find someone to make me feel better, however I do not act on it because I love him so much and wouldn't ever want to hurt him that way but maybe he was thinking the same way? If you get what I mean? Men are weaker than us ladies!

UKGirl, I'm the same way! When OH doesn't give me attention (because he is caught up with work, or being a jerk :dohh:) I always want to do the same... like you... I don't but never the less... Men don't really think things through! I truely believe they are often incapable of rationalizing feelings :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

My guy usually says the dumbest stuff and acts like a huge jerk when hes angry he just wants to hurt me so I leave him alone haha.. i tend to nag in arguments.. when he calms down he admits he shoukd have thought things through xx


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl sorry to hear about the insane amount you are being charged for rent. I used to own a 3 bed house I rented out for £550 a month so yours seems so high. I know it's far from an ideal time, but would there be anywhere you could think of moving? Also check with your landlord why they have your rent higher than your neighbours, that shouldn't be at all.

Afm, I think I may have sciatica :dohh: for ages I have been getting random pains every so often in my left butt cheek and down part of my leg. It hasn't been too bad, but today it is really sore. I mentioned to my sister who has sciatica and she said it sounds like it.
So to sum up this week I have managed to be afflicted by:
A vomiting bug
A sprained/something very sore wrist
Potential sciatica or at the least a trapped nerve.

I'm going out on a limb here....,NOT A GOOD WEEK!! :haha:

It will be worth it in the end....it will be worth it in the end.....


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl that is exactly what he says about why he told the Christy girl he loved her. He says we had just had an argument & he was looking for someone's shoulder to cry on. Ok I can maybe understand that... But did it have to be with a girl that he has been sexually active with in the past??? 

Steph he added her either yesterday evening or early this am. She wasn't on there yesterday before I left work but she was on there just a little bit ago. And he has not posted any pics of the baby. In fact that's a whole other issue.... He asked me to tag him in the 3/4d pic I posted on my fb. So I did. My bff was going to comment on it on his page & couldn't find it on his page. So I logged in & looked. Apparently he has his fb set up so that only the person that tags or posts on his page & him can see the stuff. Which explained why NONE of his friends "liked" or "commented" on the baby pic. So that upsets me like he's not wanting anyone to know we are back together but yet he goes to my fb & posts "I LOVE YOU Chantel" so that all my friends & family know something is up. Not that I hide anything from any of them. They are all very aware of what is going on & that I have wanted to work things out the entire time.

I'm just feeling a bit betrayed, insecure, hurt & hormonal right now.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh dear heavens our men this week have me wanting to kick them in the baby makers!!!! They all need to just suck it all up and put their big boy panties on! 

Doggylover wow it isn't a good week for you or any of us for that matter! Something must be in the air!

Allen is an asshole too and i tend to leave him alone because he says the dumbest things that really make me irriate. So to save his life i go to a different room or take a bath and turn up the radio so i can't hear him. Lol


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon you need to knock this on the head! Just when things are starting to go great again he starts playing up? No no. You need to let him know this isn't ok and you need full, 24/7, 365, commitment, and not just "ok ill do it...until you aren't mad anymore"

Lay down the law, and start again as you mean to on. You are worth more than any crap he throws your way!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww doggylover!! :hugs: ouch ouch ouch!! I hope it's just a trapped nerve or something small Sciatica is horrid!! 

We live in a popular seaside town so in general it is quite pricey round here but lately property values have increased so rent is going up too :( sucks! 

Maybesoon I wonder if he just acted sweet to get you back and now he has you he's back to his old tricks again? I agree with Doggylover kick his ass! lol x


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown I completely agree about kicking them in their baby makers!!!!

doggylover.... I have been thinking the same thing that he was playing it sweet & nice until he got me back & now he's going to start going back to the same ol shit...... I don't know how I'm going to handle it right now. I'm so upset I could seriously take my tazer & taze the living shit out of him right now. I know I have got to figure out a way to calm down before I speak to him otherwise it will be REALLY REALLY REALLY UGLY!


----------



## doggylover

I say taser. At least it would make you feel better. Why don't you just give yourself until Saturday without speaking to him, and allow yourself some time to calm down so you can approach him without murder?!


----------



## Mommabrown

Haha taser his ass! I guarentee if he don't get the point after that he never will!!!


----------



## maybesoon

honestly doggylover..... It's looking more & more like I will be staying at my own place tonight.... I'm just thankful I kept it for the "just in case this doesn't work" moment.......

It just really pisses me off after the night we had last night & how he went on & on about how much he loves me & how he knows beyond a shadow of a doubt now that I am where he wants & needs to be. That he doesn't know what the heck was going on at the time but that he was being completely stupid. He has taken complete & total fault, he's sent my dad an apology email even.... His parents & sister were even shocked Thanksgiving night to hear him take complete fault. They all have told me since that he's never ever in his life done that. 

So many mixed signals & emotions for me to sort through.


----------



## maybesoon

The only downside to tasering his ass is that he works for the local police department & not long after the taser went off I'd be having to make a much dredded phone call to my attorney (my boss).....


----------



## Bitsysarah

Aaaaah I am in soooooo much pain, my pelvis on the left side!!!! I feel like I have been ripped in half :( for a couple of weeks it's been painful to walk during the day at work, but at night....when I start to relax (lie down) I am in agony...I really can't move, turning in bed, going to toilet is soo painful! I am scared I have another 20weeks to go:(. 

Anyone else have this? Advice please:)

Thank you in advance x


----------



## kirstabelle

Bitsysarah said:


> Aaaaah I am in soooooo much pain, my pelvis on the left side!!!! I feel like I have been ripped in half :( for a couple of weeks it's been painful to walk during the day at work, but at night....when I start to relax (lie down) I am in agony...I really can't move, turning in bed, going to toilet is soo painful! I am scared I have another 20weeks to go:(.
> 
> Anyone else have this? Advice please:)
> 
> Thank you in advance x

I didn't have the exact same thing, mine was all over my lower pelvis and lower back and it was really sore, and I also felt I couldn't walk properly etc. I called the midwives and was told to drink two entire glasses of water, have a hot bath or shower and lie down, if it went away they said it would be ligament/stretching pain and nothing to worry about. I did that and it did go away, and then they recommended I get a support belt because I am on my feet so much, which I also did and have had much less pain since I have been wearing it at work. 

Hope everything is fine, def call your doctor/midwife/care provider it will make you feel better!


----------



## LittleSpy

Bitsysarah said:


> Aaaaah I am in soooooo much pain, my pelvis on the left side!!!! I feel like I have been ripped in half :( for a couple of weeks it's been painful to walk during the day at work, but at night....when I start to relax (lie down) I am in agony...I really can't move, turning in bed, going to toilet is soo painful! I am scared I have another 20weeks to go:(.
> 
> Anyone else have this? Advice please:)
> 
> Thank you in advance x

Sounds like maybe round ligament pain to me. ??? All you can do is try to remember to move slowly, I'm afraid. As kirstabelle said, a support belt may help. But it may not. May be dumb, but I'm not bothering with one. I have it quite often, too. And some days it is worse than others. I had the same thing last pregnancy and it peaked around 30 weeks, I think.


----------



## ukgirl23

Bitzysarah that sounds really painful hun, is there anything your doctor can do to help? I like to take full advantage of my NHS card when I'm pregnant LOL. I use it for everything inclu. Gaviscon! haha 

ladies who pick up the pregnancy packs (uk) when do you pick up your second bounty pack? and those who have, was there any point? Since the first pack only contained mountains of papery junk mail about breast and bottle feeding... 

P.s all who are thinking of signing up to Emma's Diary, Don't bother, all I get now are marketing calls on my mobile phone asking me to get life insurance, and asking who my gas supplier is etc etc.. LOL waste of time! 


also it is FRIDAY!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## doggylover

Bitsysarah said:


> Aaaaah I am in soooooo much pain, my pelvis on the left side!!!! I feel like I have been ripped in half :( for a couple of weeks it's been painful to walk during the day at work, but at night....when I start to relax (lie down) I am in agony...I really can't move, turning in bed, going to toilet is soo painful! I am scared I have another 20weeks to go:(.
> 
> Anyone else have this? Advice please:)
> 
> Thank you in advance x

Oh Sarah that sounds awful :hugs: it sounds like maybe pelvic girdle pain, which your midwife can definitely help you out with. I have been getting shooting pains down my left hand (no other way to describe it) bum cheek, and it's agony, so I can't imagine how bad yours is.

Ukgirl, second bounty pack wasn't up to much. Some ariel and persil i think, a wee Simple moisturiser and a Sudacrem (smallest pot ever!)


----------



## maybesoon

Happy FRIDAY Ladies!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!!

AFM.... Well I decided to keep my mouth shut about the Canadian girl added back to Shane's fb for now. I went home & we had a pleasant evening. But I'm sure he could tell there was something on my mind even though I tried not to show it. He asked me about 10 times if I was ok. 

This morning while he was in the shower I took a peek at his cell phone. Nothing to get excited about. No text from anyone he shouldn't be speaking with & nothing on his fb to get excited about either on his page or through the messages. So I think maybe I need to just stop looking for something to go wrong & try to enjoy the here & now. If only I could turn my little negative brain off......


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh doggylover, hate hate HATE sudocrem it's them most pointless shit ever it does literally NOTHING, so I wont be bothering to pick that pack up, thanks for the heads up! 

Maybesoon, I think hormones make us all a bit suspisious anyway, my Aaron is the geekiest, hairiest loner you could ever meet, he's socially ******** and hates talking to people let alone women, plus I know he loves me and would not ever do anything to me like that, and I know all this but I still get insecure when other ladies are around or when we watched ''I'm a celebrity get me out of here'' with Helen and her big boobies constantly on show and that sexy pussycat doll in there in a bikini under the waterfall haha I was like oh if you love HER so much go marry her! lol I know it's unreasonable and he isn't like that but since being pregnant I've been a nightmare!!! haha xx


----------



## maybesoon

I think my biggest problem is that my ex husband cheated on me over & over again. Shane knew this when we got together (his ex wife cheated on him) so I never ever ever thought he would do it to me. Then when I found those messages back on September 1st between him & that Christy girl where he was confessing his love & the ones from that Canadian girl it just blew my world away. I lost every ounce of security I had in our relationship. Not to mention I was pregnant & had just been in the emergency room the day before he confessed his love to that wench. So now I feel like the most insecure person on the planet. I can't let the past go. No matter how many times he tells me he was being stupid & just looking for some sympothy from someone. He has really been amazing since I've been back. I mean really amazing. But I can't stop worrying constantly that I'm going to wake up & he's going to be back to the way he was there for a couple months. I just don't think I can go through that again.


----------



## TeAmo

hi girls,
how're you all doing? :) My lo was two yesterday and he is sooo chuffed. We are throwing him a pretty cool party tomorrow. I am so excited but I am so tired! I was standing for a few hours this afternoon making cakepops and now my hips and back are really sore :(

Hope you are all ok!

xx


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo happy birthday to your LO! Have a great party tomorrow!

Afm just back from walking the dogs and oh my gosh it took us ages as I'm so slow and pathetic this week!!!!


----------



## kealz194

Hello ladies, sorry haven't been on in a while drama is my middle name at the mo lol! My oldest cat tigger has been ill, not peeing properly, and when he does he just goes everywhere! Like all over the place, so took him to the vet and they kept him in for a few days, been trying to rehome them for ages and it just isn't happening!!! So that has cost me a fortune and I've had to hire a carpet cleaner! Then last night lo had high temp gave her Calpol and by this afternoon it had reached 40 so took her to the docs and she has tonsillitis! My poor lil bubba is so so ill it's horrible! And now the cat is home and apparently it could be due to stress!??!?!? Him stressed!??!?? What about me??????? Hope everyone is ok, I will catch up properly once lo is better and I get 5 mins tonmyself xxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Kealz, I've had male cats with those symptoms before and they had some kind of crystals in their urine. Sorry I don't remember off the top of my head. I actually lost my old man to it a few years ago because they caused a blockage and he couldn't go at all and the vet said the surgery would be $2000, he wasn't guaranteed to make it, and it would very likely happen again very soon. The other cat (who now lives with my aunt and grandma) had the same crystal pee problem but has been fine for years since his last episode. Oh no on tonsillitis! Maisie had a viral throat infection a few weeks back that made her so sick. 103*f temp for two days straight despite being pumped full of ibuprofen and acetominophen. :nope:


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol Kealz my life is all drama since the end of October!!!!! I hope your Lo gets to feeling better and your cat too. Lmao at him being stressed!!!

Maybesoon glad to hear that you are looking to the bright side of it and that nothing is really showing to be going on. 

Happy Birthday to your LO Teamo!

Well i picked up the kids for my weekend about an hour ago and DH is off camping in the woods because he isn't allowed around them at all. So i asked if they wanted to live with me and they don't.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: So DH and i are going to rent out our house since we own it and move to be closer with his family so we have help with Emmaleigh and Landon. I wanted them to be aware of this and now it has turned into a cry fest at our house because they only want to see me on the weekends and think that i won't see them if i move away. Geez i should have just kept my mouth shut because i feel my whole weekend is danted now! :growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Oh mommabrown I'm so sorry your weekend with the kids isn't going so well, and that they said they don't want to live with you. I would imagine that has come from constantly being told that by their dad, and not because its true :hugs:

Kealz so sorry to hear Paige has tonsillitis, not good at all. I had mine out when I was three as kept getting it, and I don't remember it at all, so at least she won't remember being miserable and sore in a few years time. Hoping she feels better soon. And our cat is a pain in the butt. He got sick recently and became really whiny, which is understandable, but now he's better and still whining. Grrr sometimes cats drive me crazy! That's why I'm a dog lover!!

Afm...first day of advent calendars today :haha: my mil sends us both an advent calendar each year, and this year we also got our own so we have three! We are such big babies!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Doggylover. I feel so confused....they seem weird and distant and i am just giving them their room. DS heard me crying and came in and laid in bed with me and talked to me about what is going on and he is really wanting to be back...so i really dunno. 

Got another job offer that is here where i live and i am thinking strongly about taking it. I would work for a trucking company and be doing HR along with secretarial duties. Dh says it may just be better off for me to get back to work and help keep my mind off everything that is going on right now and it will help out with the cost of everything that we have had to spend out. I turned in my 2 weeks because of all the stress that I was dealing with at my last job. So with that being said i am just trying to figure out what to do with this mess i have been dealt. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## doggylover

I think giving your kids space, letting them know you are there and support any decision they make, is the best thing. They will understand that you aren't pressuring them in the same way that _some_ people might be, and they will respond to that...it might take some time. Sounds like a good job offer!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi everyone just popping in quickly.. hope you are all having a good day.. Im seriously sleepy all the time lately I think Im just getting run down as we have been so busy and had a very busy week.. today we had to visit family before coming home and sorting out the xmas shit. hopefully next week will be a bit more chilled and happy!! 

Mommabrown I am skrry to hear things arent going well xxxx hugs xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

UKgirl come take the crazy back. Just a few hours ago about 2 blocks from my house a man shot another man in the face at an antique store for not buying something from him So he went to his car got a gun and blew his face off then stole all the money. He is still on the loose and police are patrolling the area...I have my security alarm out and ready for a bullet in case they try anything here. DH is worried sick as he can't be here with us and me and the kids are scared sick. My boys were playing outside when all of this happened and i was wondering what was up with the choppers flying over and all the sirens.


----------



## doggylover

Huh my dh and I own an antique shop. Never tried that sales tactic before...

Hope all is well with everyone. X


----------



## ukgirl23

haha doggylover I don't think it's a good business plan anyway  xxx 

Hope they catch him mommabrown xx 

afm I'm fed up with all the dos and donts people seem to pull out of their asses!!! I'm in a ranty mood again today lol... Don't eat fish.. no it's fine... dont dye your hair.. no it's fine... dont strain when you take a crap.. nope thats fine.... SERIOUSLY Oh and the whole gender stuff.. if your pee is bright yellow it's a girl.. no it's a boy.. if your bump is all up front its a girl.. no it's a boy!! if you crave savory foods its a girl... It's a boy!!! I'm so fed up with it.. all the contradicting advice and opinions are driving me nuts!! Even alcohol seems to okay for some pregnant ladies... seriously!! I wish everyone would just get on with it and do what they think is best

Sorry for ranting.. I'm off to soft play with the kids have a nice day! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Nope he is still at large...and get this our wonderful law enforcement won't release who it is even though they know. So we are still all locked up inside. 

Doggylover you have to be careful now days. Not in a million years would our community have seen something like this. 

Ukgirl Piss on what everyone says about it. Enjoy your pregnancy for you! I hate that shit too because people are absolutely ignorant now days no two women have the same body so nothing is going to be the same for all of us. I hope you enjoy your day playing softball with the kiddos. No sliding to home plate though ya hear me!! lol


----------



## nimbec

Hi just a quicki from me I'm so sorry everyone is having a rough time bloody men!!! 

I've had major familly politics and major rows over last few days too - truly awful!! Plus my mum was down for weekend so had to pretend everything was hunky dory! Grrr it will be sorted today otherwise I will go stark raving mad lol!!! 

Had a good day shopping with mum tho and bought pushchair! I was determind I was having mothercare my3 BUT it was so bulky and complicated to put up:down I opted for mamas papas sola and its lush!!!! 

Hope to cat h up properly later!! 

Hope everyone's ok hugs to all!!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown - the guy in our area was missing for 3 days and his info was plastered up everywhere.. how can they find him if no one knows who he is?? :/ Not soft ball hun, soft play it's like an indoor climbing/play frame thing covered in foam. I just sat on my bum watching them play. 2 girls from Connie's class were there with their little brothers so my 2 had a lot of fun. v.tired now though. 

nimbec - I love the sola. Sorry to hear you've been having family issues too :hugs: 

me and the oh have sorted our problems out and now we are getting back to normal which is lovely :) I honestly think it was the stress of court just magnifying all other issues too xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Haha i so miss read that ukgirl! I am so happy to hear you and Oh are getting along now. Mine is still being an ass but like you i think it is all stemming from court. The law enforcement here is ridiculious. 

Niembec i love shopping for Emmaleigh's baby stuff! Glad you had fun!


----------



## doggylover

Oh nimbec I'm sorry the my3 didn't work out for you! I don't mind putting it down, it's the getting it up which is a bit fiddly, but I'm hoping that comes with practice! Sorry to hear about your family troubles, sometimes families are just the worst sort of problem. But I'm glad you got some good baby shopping in :)

Afm, just back from an Ikea shop, getting stuff for our smaller living room. We had a piano and a sofa we inherited from my parents in it since we moved in, but never used either. So we sold piano, gave the sofa to a friend and bought new bookcases, one of the bouncy type chairs (I hope you know what I mean!) and a snuggle seat from ikea to go in there instead. Was a bit annoyed as the bookcases were £35 each, and we wanted to get doors for the bottom of both. The doors were £22.....for ONE door. So would have been £88 to get four! Seems insane to me. That's the first time we have been displeased at ikea (which considering how much we go is actually a miracle!


----------



## melissasbump

Just a quick one from me, had an awful week suffering from norovirus and still not fully recovered. Plus we have had the builders in seperating Harrisons room and whilst its done and we are pleased still got to paint, get carpet fitted, furniture built etc, plus other jobs around the house.
Today have been on the go since 6am and so exausted now i feel like crying!
H is also going through a stage of appearing to hate me which is also really upsetting. 

Sorry to read about loads of us going through crappy times, hopefully things will pick up for us all real soon xx


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown I think you are doing right by giving your kiddos space. I'm sure they are brig influenced by their dad. Hang in there (even though it sucks to no end). Give them time, they will figure it out.

Ukgirl.... So happy to hear you & dh are doing better!!! 
Doggylover... I'm sick of the dos & donts also. I got told the other day I couldn't have wasabi with my Japanese.... Are you freaking kidding me. I ate it anyway!!!

Seems we are all having family issues... What the hell?!?!

Hope everyone has a better day.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys,

I have been having a bad couple of days... I have been in agony with pelvic pain...I did not sleep at all last night, when I did fall asleep I kept waking up, gasping for air...a bit like a panic attack I think, I was too scared to fall asleep ... It happened about ten times...someone mentioned sleep apnea? 

An&#375;way, I was in so much I went to the out of hours gp, she thinks I have spd...she prescribed co-codamol and has referred me to physio for a support belt. I will mention the breathing/sleeping thing at my midwife appointment on Tuesday. Unfortunately co-codamol isn't touching the pain.. Do you think a heat pad will help or make it worse? 

I really hope I can sleep tonight....fingers crossed x 


Hope you guys are well!! Three weeks to Christmas!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Bitsysarah, I'm sorry you are having so much trouble. Heat is worth a shot, just keep it away from bubs as they can't regulate their own body temp at this point.

And the mention of sleep apnea scares the shit out of me. Please, please, please do get that checked out IMMEDIATELY. My brother died in his sleep last year. He had some other issues, like a weak heart due to untreated high blood pressure, but the main cause of death was untreated sleep apnea. Basically what happened is that he stopped breathing in his sleep and his heart stopped and he never woke up. He was only 32. :nope: So now any time anyone in my life even mentions the possibility of sleep apnea, I bug the crap out of them until they go to the doctor about it. So far, 3 people I've bugged now have cpap machines. I son't tepl you that to scare you. Like I said, he had other health issues. Just concerns me so much is all. :flower:


----------



## Bitsysarah

LittleSpy said:


> Bitsysarah, I'm sorry you are having so much trouble. Heat is worth a shot, just keep it away from bubs as they can't regulate their own body temp at this point.
> 
> And the mention of sleep apnea scares the shit out of me. Please, please, please do get that checked out IMMEDIATELY. My brother died in his sleep last year. He had some other issues, like a weak heart due to untreated high blood pressure, but the main cause of death was untreated sleep apnea. Basically what happened is that he stopped breathing in his sleep and his heart stopped and he never woke up. He was only 32. :nope: So now any time anyone in my life even mentions the possibility of sleep apnea, I bug the crap out of them until they go to the doctor about it. So far, 3 people I've bugged now have cpap machines.


Sorry to hear about your brother, I promise I will mention it at my appointment on Tuesday. I will keep you updated x


----------



## doggylover

Sarah I'm so sorry you are suffering so much, but glad to hear that you are hopefully getting some treatment for it. I would definitely try a heat pack- you don't have anything to lose. Just make sure you don't overheat yourself, and I hope you get some more sleep tonight :hugs:

Melissa sorry you have had a rubbish week too. I hope you are feeling better soon, and that Harrison is back to his normal, mummy loving, self with you soon.

Littlespy, so sorry to hear about your brother :hugs: hopefully you bugging lots of other people will mean that it doesn't happen to anyone you know again.

Afm, we have finally picked out a boys name :) so as long as we don't change our minds again we are ready to go!


----------



## lily28

Hey ladies good morning! 
Just dropping to say hello and tell you I'm still pretty busy with work, I have a few unexpected appointments this week, even though I should be taking time off... 
Hope everyone and the babes are doing ok!

My babe is getting smaller it seems? I woke up with no bump, or to be precise with a very tiny bump that fits better in early 1st tri. I'm a little worried but I have an appointment with doc tonight and hopefully he will tell me what is going on. I drink lots of water as I fear it might be lack of amniotic fluid, driving myself crazy today... :(
At least babe was moving around all night, didn't get much sleep. But the moves are giving me some peace of mind.


----------



## ukgirl23

lily dont panic! I have the same thing! it's normal in the second tri to seem larger and smaller at times, most of our bump before was bloatiness from the first tri now in the second tri things start to settle down a bit and move easier through ... if you get what I mean... so we dont bloat as much and appear smaller. Plus your bump kinda shifts shape depending on how your baby is laying, if he or she was laying side ways it can make you seem rounder etc.. so it should all be fine, as long as baby is still kicking as normal and you are feeling good then it's okay xx


----------



## lily28

Thanks Candy, this really is encouraging. I guess some of the bloat is down? I'm not sure. 
I feel ok, nothing out of the ordinary.
DH says I lost weight due to stress. I didn't, but I haven't gained any either. Still I'm within normal for the weeks.

Here is my 20w pic
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/5-your-bumps-2184.html#post23539133

and here is my bump this morning after breakfast and lots of water.
:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







P1090928_zpsbc174460.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nimbec

Lily I think that's a really cute bump! Don't panic I'm sure all is fine as candy said! I have a friend who is 37weeks now and her bump is about the same size as mine now (midwifes are not concerned they say everyone carries differently!) when us big bumps are huge in third tri u will have a beautifully shaped bump!! Plus in 2 weeks time you may look totally different! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

You have a lovely bump lily xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Lily your bump is just lovely and perfect! Do not worry at all about the changing size, as Ukgirl said, the movement of the baby affects a lot at this stage I think. My kicks have felt so light yesterday and today, and I assume it's just that baby changed poisition. In a few weeks time we'll be begging for these days back!!!

Ladies with fruit tickers - we are nearing that stage were your fruit only changes every 4 weeks...how insane does that seem!? I remember being jealous of the people whose tickers were that far along, and now it's us :happydance:

Afm, quiet day at work, and looking forward to trying to convince my midwife on Wednesday to put my due date forward to the end of March!!


----------



## nimbec

Whoo hoo Doggylover when do they change to 4 weeks? I hope u get brought forward hehe! I wonder who will have the first baby in this thread?? 

Ill know on the 2nd jan if I have to have a section or if they are just going to induce me early or you never know let me go au natural lol! So I maybe be a mid march if having a section eek or if natural beg of April crazy or what lol! 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

I'm off teaching for a few hrs. My oh has flown to Bulgaria for meetings with suppliers for work this morning so I'm home alone until Thursday :( with hardly any money as he accidentally took all my cards with him too ooooops! Oh we'll ill be getting creative with what's in the fridge and cupboards :)


----------



## LittleSpy

lily -- your bump today looks bigger to me. :shrug: I was one of the lovely lucky women to carry small with my first. Not so lucky this time! :haha: I'm currently, no joke or exaggeration, as big as I was at 34-35 weeks last time. :wacko: So yes, enjoy your smaller bump. :winkwink:

Just trying to make it through the workday without having (another) meltdown. I've come to the conclusion that my supervisor feels threatened by me (I've pointed out several things she's doing with agency employees that are _illegal_ or stupid over the last couple of months because I couldn't take it anymore) so she has essentially booted me from her supervision so now I have a new supervisor to work with. It feels like a demotion since I'm now reporting to someone who reports to my old supervisor but I'm told my job duties won't change (except she's already been to talk to me this morning about unloading some of her sh*t on me. :growlmad: I'm playing nice for now but that's mainly because I'm pregnant and I really have no out until maternity leave). I'm really just so upset about the entire situation and I've been waking up every morning before my alarm clock goes off and just lying there dreading work. I hate living like that.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sorry to hear so many ladies had a rough weekend!

My visit to see my little nephew for his birthday was lovely! We don't get to see him anywhere near as much as we'd like, because they're about a 6 hour trip away from where we live. So it was great to visit and catch up on snuggles. Both my nephew, and his mom, and his grandpa ALL had colds though, so I'm just praying I didn't end up catching it! I was trying so hard all weekend to keep my hands washed etc. 

I still haven't felt LO move around yet, but today is our anatomy/gender scan!!!! In about 4.5 hours or so we'll know whether we're team :blue: or team :pink: !

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies that everything is as it should be, and that LO is co-operative in showing his/her bits! :haha: We haven't seen a scan since the 6-week jellybean one... so it's going to be incredible to finally get to see our baby!! :cloud9:


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies!!! We are another week closer!!!

lily... My bump is doing the same exact thing. Some days it's bigger than others. 

Shane said he felt the baby on Saturday night! He got all excited. Of course I was asleep when he felt the baby so I didn't feel it but he woke me up all excited. We had a little issue yesterday. ugh... Jonas (4 1/2 yr old) was jumping on the couch in front of Shane. I told Jonas not to jump on the couch that we have had that conversation before & if he wanted to jump he needed to go out to the trampolene in the backyard & jump. That the couch was for sitting. Mind you it was 85 degrees outside & gorgeous yesterday. So when I walked back into the kitchen (where I was cleaning) I heard Shane tell Audry (7 yr old) that it went for her also. Then a couple of hours later I walk into the room & all 3 are on the couch & Jonas is standing on the couch jumping up & down. I just looked at Shane & walked off. I completely felt like I have NO say in anything in that house, no respect & he is teaching the kids that they don't have to listen to anything I say. I was pretty upset & went outside to just get away. After a little bit, Shane came outside & sat down next to me on the porch. He started out saying that I had just treated him like a 12 year old. He started out with the point that I was in the wrong & that I had just separated the 3 of them.... Well there you have it... After he was finished I just looked at him & told him that he was right. It will always be the 3 of them, there is NO place in THEIR house for me & that I am just an unwanted 4th wheel just in the way of their lives. I guess that freaked him out because he totally started backtracking & apologizing. After a long 45 minute discussion I think we really made some headwave. He honestly seems dead set on making this work & seriously doing what it takes. He made it a point to tell me I was home, that he would do what it took to make sure I felt that way. That he was sorry for every telling me to leave and that he would spend the rest of his life showing me that I am who & where he wants to be & how much he loves me. So what started out really pretty bad ended really good for us. Maybe now I can start to believe he truly wants us to work.

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## ukgirl23

good afternoon ladies.. 

Good luck to those having scans today!!! eeeek exciting!! :D 

Littlespy sorry to hear you are still having trouble at work. :hugs: 

I'm glad you had a good weekend away readytomum, I love baby hugs! Good luck with the scan! xxx

Maybesoon do you think that perhaps your situation has been over stressed to the point where anything he does wrong just seems to be worse than it actually is? Yeah you know he should have told the kids to go outside but I know from my own I can tell them not to jump on our sofa chairs over and over again and eventually it gets to the point where they have done it so much sometimes I hardly notice them doing it. I've had times where Aaron has told Connie or Luke to get down while I've been sat in the same room with them and totally not noticed what they were doing! LOL.. Besides he did back you up with his daughter without you having to tell him to which is a good thing. Plus I don;t think it's a good idea to threaten to leave him everytime he makes a mistake because he'll begin to feel like he's walking on egg shells... it almost sounds like, from an outside view, that your relationship is more of a power struggle type game rather than a loving relationship to be in. 

Afm - I'm juggling pregnancy, bills, xmas and kids all at once, it's fun!! lol.. Today we found out we are no longer eligible to be on the housing register, even though our kids share a tiny box room, our neighbour smokes weed which stinks our flat out and normal cigarette smoke with it. We have to wash our walls weekly with mold remover and it's a shoebox! Before Aaron and I moved in together we were told thaat our situation wouldn't change and that we would be better off, that is why we tried for this baby, but because Aaron works 40 hours a week we have lost everything. I'm just sleeping all the time again and the kids are pulling from pillar to post... seriously the amount of times I hear.. muuuuuum?? lol.. 

On the plus side, me and Aaron decided last night to watch teen mom and a few of our issues cropped up on the show and I think it made him realize how important it is for him to help me out. I also kinda saw that I could be nicer in asking him for help rather than expecting him to just do it. So yeh this pointless TV show has actually helped our relationship a lot! He's a lot more loving lately too. He said he was just a bit off due to being down with a cold. So that's nice! I even got a back massage last night and as we were laying in bed he felt our little boy kick properly for the first time, he had only felt a tiny wiggle before. His grin was huge! lol..

We have picked 2 boys names now, but we are keeping them secret to our friends because we dont want anyone to use them, I know about 4 of my friends who are pregnant at the moment and we took a long time getting names which we could agree on... our first name is Mason and our second name is Bentley, we are likely to go with Bentley so we can call him our little Bentley banana or our bad boy Bentley haha. <3


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I can't believe dh took your cards with him :dohh: good luck lasting until Thursday - I hope you weren't planning any long car journeys!

Ukgirl Bentley is so cute in teen mom and it is such a cute name!

Readytomum I can't wait to hear your news!!!!! Good luck!

Littlespy :hugs: sorry to hear work is still causing you trouble. It definitely isn't nice waking up and dreading going at all. Try to focus on your time off over Christmas to get you through the week.

Afm, I just cried when I heard the news that prince William and Kate are pregnant :blush: one hormonal pregnant lady over here! They are just so lovely, I could eat them up!!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... I didn't threaten to leave at all. 

But yes, I think since in the past he never backed me up at all & I was the one NOT allowed to have an opinion or say in anything that ever went on in the house, I was the one that has always walked on eggshells to the point of breaking because that's not a home. Before I started staying there again that was a huge point I made to him. That we needed to stand by & back each other on things. That I had to have a voice in the house & not just be an "overnight guest". He agreed completely. Then when he didn't back me up & made me out to be the "bad guy" at first with the kids it sent me right back to that time. He also reverted back to that time. I felt like leaving, but I never voiced it to him. I just needed timeout away to think. That is why I went outside & sat on the porch. He admitted that he has a hard time allowing anyone into "their" space. Well I just don't see how we can be a family unless he teaches the kids that I am there, I am a part of their lives & I am equal to their father & that they are to respect me as such. To them I'm just an overnight guest & they don't have to listen to anything I say nor respect me. He is well aware that I can't live like that & that is another issue we talked about before I started staying there again. 

As a parent you can't ask someone you are in a relationship with to move into your house & your rules & your family & not allow them to have a say in anything that takes place & feel like it's their home. You can't allow your kids to tear up someone elses property & think that that person will be ok with it. 

It's not a power problem at all except that he's having problems alowing anyone else to have a say in anything (which he fully admits). He has noticed & he admits that he allows them to pretty much do what they want even though it's wrong because he wants them to "like" him. He admits that it's wrong & that if he doesn't start getting control of them now he's never going to have control. His 4 year old talks back to him like he's 15. When we discussed all of this before I started staying there again, he asked me to help him. He asked me to help him set the rules & make sure he makes them follow them.


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies! Good luck with the scam readymom!!! 
Ukgirl, its rubbish how they work things out, my oh works 40 hrs but for pittance, we don't get much help either :( and I know what it's like to live next to weed smokers!!! Couldn't ever open our windows! 
Lily ur bump is cute!!! I feel like a heffalump!!!! Was weird laying in bed the other night on my right had side and instead of bump leaning that way, baby very obviously wanted to stay on the left and my whole belly warped to the left so weird lol! 
Afm, Paige is still really ill bless her, and this weekend was supposed to be our deep clean weekend so we could put our Xmas decs up but as he is a needy poorly little lady we have not managed to get everything we wanted done so no Xmas decs today :( but I want her to be a part of it too! 

Exciting stuff for me as we have our scan tomorrow and hopefully we have a happy healty little bubba that's going to be showing everything off for mummy!!! Eeeeeek I'm so excited! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck with the scan tomorrow kealz!!!! I can't wait to hear the results!!!


----------



## doggylover

Kealz good luck for tomorrow! And sorry to hear Paige is still unwell. Hopefully she will be better soon and Christmas decs can go up!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww kealz good luck for tomorrow! hope Paige gets well soon xxx

maybesoon.. I agree with you that if you live together the other adult should take on a parental role and have a say in what happens in the home. Even before we moved in together Aaron had a say and I always made sure that even if I didn't like his approach I would not how it in front of the kids because if they see that one of you sides with them they will use it to their advantage. If I didn't like something he said I would go to Aaron in private and say it and we would change it up next time. Thing is with my 4 year old, he can be very verbal too, he loves to call people poo heads and make fart noises he thinks it is seriously funny stuff but he knows when we say no it's no and he knows he's off to time out of he's disrespectful. But my 6 year old is 6 going on 16 she loves to talk back when I'm telling her off and that is a good thing because she has the right to stand her ground and disagree with me as long as she is respectful and makes a good argument then I'm fine with it. I found with my own kids they are monkeys!! The only time they sit still is when cartoons are on or they are playing on the xbox (which is limited) but when they play together they love to pretend they are doggies or something.. they make tents, cushion mountains and in general they bounce all over the place. I don't let mine jump on the sofas either but I allow them to make a certain amount of mess, I can tidy it up with them before bed.Sometimes it is better for everyone to just let somethings go. You and your husband need to sit down and agree on house rules and when the punishments are if you break one. We have sticker charts and pocket money too which they spend on pick n mix on a Saturday lol. We use time outs if they are bad and it seems to work pretty well. Mine daughter is really shy at school so her home is her safe place to let off steam but with kids too if you give them an inch they take a mile so you gotta find a balance and stick to it. Well that is what works for us. 

doggylover .. I love all the babies on that show they are all so cute!! I wish Farrah would buck up and stay home more, it kind of struck me though that the couple with the best relationship were the youngest who gave their daughter up. My partner thinks he like Amber's partner but he isn't. He just needs to help out more lol.


----------



## doggylover

Farrah is so annoying! As is her crazy mum! They both need a slap!!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol yup. I love when the guy she went to meet was asking her about why she wasn't at home with her kid.. I was 18 when I had Connie. Being a teenager is no excuse to be out all night, but her sister winds me up, she's obviously just brown nosing.


----------



## maybesoon

I agree totally ukgirl.... And yes all kids have energy they need to get out! I don't mind them making a mess at all. I think the biggest issue we have is, we did sit down & discuss things both of us could & couldn't handle as far as house rules. Funny thing is... everything I brought up he was in complete agreement with. So the fact that he was allowing them to do it after I had gotten onto them just a bit earlier "felt" like a slap in my face. 

Funniest part of it was when we were sitting outside talking about it, Shane says to me "Are we a little hormonal". I just looked at him & replied "A little hormonal??? NO Shane, I'm A LOT hormonal, you know I hate wearing my feelings on my sleeve, it's not me at all, I have a ton of hormones driving me crazy, I'm exhausted, I hate being out of breath by just mopping half the livingroom floor & I just feel like I don't belong anywhere". Mind you by the time I got all of that out I'm in full blown tears (which he has NEVER seen). He just grabbed me & hugged me & that's when he knew I was scared he was going to tell me to leave. I think that's when it really hit him that I don't feel secure at all with us. I'm so worried that things will go back to the way they were. It's like I said last week when I saw he had re-added that girl.... I'm so afraid it's going to happen that if I don't just stop worrying about it, I'm going to cause it. So we discussed my insecurities about all of that crap too. So it was a really good breakdown for me & breakthrough for he & I.


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh maybesoon sometimes you have to have a big breakdown so you know where you both stand and can go from there, on the day me and Aaron had our gender scan he had a major disagreement with me over announcing it on facebook, I have friends still in Norway so facebook is my communication with them and it is costly to call them all singly so we argued about that and it got so tense that I threw a sandwich at him and screamed in his face about not everything being about him and him not helping out at home etc etc, we had a few little arguments for a few days after and now we are doing really good. He thinks it is hilarious that I threw my sandwich at him but I was still hungry lol. I think sometimes when the stress weighs down on me constantly I just take it and take it and take it until I snap and then it's hell for the person on the other end lol. I also found lately that I get really whiney when I'm over tired and lately that seems to be often. I'll get to the point where he's trying hard to finish the fight and I'll keep pushing it until I just fall asleep lol. It sounds terrible but I guess pregnancy is all part of learning how to keep control of our emotions. I've lost any kind of filter I had since I got pregnant though which hasn't helped things. Maybe you and he can sit down and make a list of rules and then share it with the kids together and stick it up somewhere? we have our charts in the kitchen. Sorry if my writing is all over the place Lucas is shouting at me about a new batman game.... :/


----------



## maybesoon

lol ukgirl.... I have a huge issue with having NO filter right now!!! Not that I had much of one to begin with... But WOW! And I too let things go & go & go until I just erupt like a volcano. My emotions seem to be all over the place & I get so frustrated about not being able to accomplish the things I feel I should in a day. Shane says I push myself too hard & expect too much while I'm pregnant. But I feel like a big baby if I don't get things done. And then the stress with work & my mom isn't helping.... I still haven't told her we are working things out. I know she is going to blow a gasket. She has already told my entire family & my 2 closest friends that if I go back to him she will never speak to me again. I just don't know if I should just get it out in the open (well she's the only one that doesn't know) or wait til after Christmas. She is the type that will ruin all of Christmas for everyone. Most days I just feel like a straight jacket & soft padded room would be in my best interest..... lol or maybe that's the best interest of everyone around me!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

:hug: don't worry maybesoon... we are half way there already ;) won't be emo for much longer now!  I know what you mean though, before getting pregnant I had a mega clean home, everything was detol'ed within an inch of it's life and all clothes were washed dried and folded away the morning after they went in the washing bin. Since everything in my past I get uncomfortable with having a dirty home because I feel judged for it. So yeh everything is always very clean... but now I barely have energy to clean one room let alone all the rooms and washing everything down, they say dont go near bleach or polish sprays so I need to rely on Aaron to help me out.. I cant bend over really anymore either so not much is getting done, plus while sleeping now I'm getting really sore in my hips and back during the night so after the school run I just chill out. Aaron works hard and had split shifts, he;s up at 5 and home at 9 then back at 4 til 8 so in his break he likes to catch up on sleep and not do housework. So my home is not what I can handle at the moment and it bothers me so much that we argued about that. Plus I had the kids on top of that, they are mentally straining, they have 1000000 questions a minute!! or they love to argue over e-v-e-r-y-thing. I'm serious.... Everything! lol So the stress builds until I end up shouting at either the kids or Aaron LOL. xx


----------



## maybesoon

oh THANK YOU soooo much ukgirl..... I hate feeling like this. But at least I know I'm not alone in it.... I swear I feel like a overweight 90 year old at the moment. Shane did say the other day that if he hadn't known how obsessed I was with cleaning before I got pregnant he would swear I was nesting!


----------



## ukgirl23

lmfao @ over weight 90 year old.. yeh thats my feelings exactly.. it's 7pm here now and I'm more tired than the kids! lol xx


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- The way you're describing your relationship troubles is reminding me of what's going on with me at work lately. :flower: And how I currently have no ability to just let things continue to slide so I've made issues out of things (that honestly needed to be done but I would normally just let build up and up and up) and that's what has gotten me where I am. Except my supervisor did boot me out. I swear she's feeling threatened by me (and maybe rightly so). I've pointed out a couple of things she's been doing _illegally_ and I think she's been super defensive with me since then. Even today she sent me an e-mail asking me to do something and I responded that it was already done and she repsonded with this LONG explanation of why she was asking me. I don't need all that. I don't care. You asked me to do something and I told you it was already done. End of story. Shut up about it.


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy.... I'm having the work issues too! I am the office manager for 2 attorneys & the paralegal to one of them. When I agreed to take the office management job it was under the term that I WOULD NOT DO PARALEGAL WORK AT ALL for the 2nd attorney. They hired a lady to work Mon, Tues, Wed for the 2nd attorney. He's only in the office on average about 5-6 hours a week. She was to be paid hourly (however they started her out making $4.00 an hour more than me). Ok fine I didn't care at the time. She is now getting paid to work 9 hours a day on Mon, Tues & Wed, whether she is here or not. She's showing up 30 plus minutes late daily, leaving at noon for doctor's appointments not scheduled until 3pm, getting paid to not come in on holidays (so she's now getting paid salary). And when she is here she won't answer the phones, make appointments, deal with walk-ins & spends 90% of her time either surfing the net or talking/texting her grown daughters & husband. Meanwhile, I have been salary since the start but my duties have quadrupled. I'm having to work through lunch, breaks & take work home with me. Haven't gotten a raise at all in 2 1/2 years & it's getting worse daily. I tried expressing my feelings & concerns to my main attorney. He says he sees it all & is working on doing something about it. Well that's going on 3 months now. I love my job, but I'm sick of being crapped on. I work an hour 1 direction from where I live. To top it off we discussed my maternity leave last week & they had the nerve to ask me if I could work from home during the measly 6 weeks I will be getting & not only that then asked if everything went well if I thought I would be able to come in for a couple of hours 2 or 3 days a week during that 6 weeks!!!!! ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME???? By law I can take up to 12 weeks & the more they keep treating me like crap the more & more I'm thinking about taking it. But at the same time, I'll most likely be looking for a job closer to home. That's 2 plus hours a day more I will get to spend with my family & not to mention the gas money & wear & tear on my car driving back & forth to not be appreciated.....


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon and Little Spy sorry you gals are having a hard time with work. I can't understand how people can treat you so horribly even though you dedicate yourself to a job like that. That is a big reason I left my job in October. WAY to much BS for not enough pay. 

Doggylover I hate Farrah she is a wacko and desperate for male attention. And Amber is a crack pot...I really hate watching that show it makes these other ignorant teenagers who want to be famous think their baby will make them the bucks! 

Kealz Can't wait to see what team you are on!!! Keep us updated! 

I am sorry if i missed anyone!!

Well think i finally got a great attorney. He seems like a butthole but i don't care as long as he helps get my kids back. Crazy man is still on the loose and they have finally given out his description 48 hours later. It is so crazy all the things that have been happening lately. And as for the job i think i have a really great shot at it at least thats how i feel after talking with them. We will just have to wait and see what my future holds.


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown.... Congrats on the new attorney!!! Sometimes it takes a total ******* in the courtroom to get done what you need done! There is a female attorney in the town I live in that has the nickname "The Bulldog" and for good reason. Couples getting a divorce with children fight to see who will get to her first. She is a complete & total BITCH & she plays extremely dirty, but she wins almost every single time!!! It is sad you sometimes have to take that route, but at this point you gotta do what you gotta do to make sure you do what you feel is right for your kiddos! I'm excited for you....

Congrats of the job opportunity also!!!! I so hope & pray it's finally time for things to turn around for you & your family!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Shane just posted this on my fb page..... Yep this is definately my child!!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







womb service.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## doggylover

:rofl::rofl: 

That's hilarious!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks maybe!!!!! 


My friend Rachel posted that today too!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

:haha: @ the cartoon!

Now that I said what I did about my work issues I'm not sure that I shared here that my (ex) supervisor "reorganized" the department and by that, I mean she shoved me under a different manager, effective today, so she doesn't have to deal with me as much anymore. And my new supervisor has this massive delusion that I'm going to take some of her job duties! Um.... I didn't lose any job duties by being moved under you... I just report to you now. So...... I still already have too much to do. :wacko:

I'm so ready to be over all of this! My plan (though not sure I can make it happen) is to go on maternity leave and never come back. Then go to grad school full time starting next August and be a SAHM. It's hubby's turn to be completely miserable 40-50 hours a week, damn it! I've been supporting him and his ridiculous self-employment (making $0) for over 6 years now.


----------



## maybesoon

UGH.... LittleSpy.... I can completely understand that.... 

I almost asked my boss today if I looked like a packmule.... I was sitting in my office eating lunch & he just walks in & starts giving me more crap to get done today. All I can think is, if they can't recognize lunch time & the fact that by law I get one. How the hell am I going to be able to pump while I'm at work without them walking in while I'm in the middle of it..... SERIOUSLY it's getting so freaking out of hand.


----------



## nimbec

Oh my Word ladies I'm so sorry you are having so much grief at work :( I'm sending a virtual hug to you all!!! Blimey what a cheery thread we all are lately I think between us we must know the worst work colleagues, crappiest men, and friends that don't understand things go 2 ways! Thankgoodness some of us have fantastic oh's or at least for most of the time hehehe! 

Sound like a great plan Littlespy! 

Mommabrown I'm so pleased h have a fab attorney it's so unfair what you are going through at the moment!!! 

Well I'm in bed already absolutely shattered - I'd like to know where my elusive 2nd tri energy is???? 

Kealz good luck for the scan
Hope i haven't missed anyone! 
Night all!!

Ps I've put a recent bump pic on fb for anyone that is on there it won't upload on here from my phone :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

Well ladies, I'm a little confused and deflated after our U/S scan today. 

I have to go back again in two weeks because the tech couldn't get clear enough shots of the heart and the side profile of the face to check everything properly. It was SO incredibly uncomfortable and down right painful at times how hard she was pushing down with the thing! It's like she was trying to pop my uterus or something. 

We also didn't have anyone talk to us about the results afterwards. We just got a print out and that was it! Everything says normal next to it, except for the spots that I already mentioned which require another look in order to make sure they are as they should be.

At the bottom in tiny letters under comments it says "gender requested likely male" so I don't know whether we should take that to mean it's a boy, or they're not sure, or they just say "likely" to cover their own asses so you can't sue them... :shrug: I certainly hope we get someone to talk to us afterwards the next time we have to go back!! 

We have the option of purchasing a disk with some photos on it because they won't allow you to take your own, and we were planning to do that, but because so many of the pictures were fuzzy, we have to wait till next time to get that too. 

Sigh.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Readytomum, did they talk to you as they were doing it? Or verbally tell you the sex? Weird and somewhat rude. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, I hope it's a better experience than yours.


----------



## maybesoon

OH Wow ReadytoMum..... I am so so sorry. That is crazy that there wasn't anyone to come talk to you afterwards. That is just plain cruel to tell someone something like that as if it isn't a big deal or as if you aren't going to spend the next couple of weeks driving yourself crazy!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bitsysarah said:


> Readytomum, did they talk to you as they were doing it? Or verbally tell you the sex? Weird and somewhat rude. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, I hope it's a better experience than yours.

The tech isn't supposed to talk to you while the scan is going on, but at the end she show me some photos of the face and the feet and hands. She also told us that we might need to come back if the pictures weren't clear enough for the DR to check everything and that when we got our results we would know the sex.... which I guess means the print out? I was expecting a DR to at least poke her/his head out of the viewing room to let us know what was going on... but I guess not!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Oh wow, I didn't know they could not talk to you, must have been pretty intense, I can prepare myself now.


----------



## ReadytoMum

It might be different in the UK, so I don't know. But before she started she told us that she wouldn't be talking to us during the scan, and that once she was done she would show us some photos. 

It is a little disconcerting to lay there for an hour while they twist and turn you and poke and prod at you without saying anything other than "turn towards me" "turn towards the wall" etc. The way they have the screen angled here you can't even really see what they're looking at so you just have to wait. DH was able to see everything as she went, but for the most part I don't think he had any idea what she was actually looking at in each frame.


----------



## SweetAngel84

ReadytoMum said:


> Well ladies, I'm a little confused and deflated after our U/S scan today.
> 
> I have to go back again in two weeks because the tech couldn't get clear enough shots of the heart and the side profile of the face to check everything properly. It was SO incredibly uncomfortable and down right painful at times how hard she was pushing down with the thing! It's like she was trying to pop my uterus or something.
> 
> We also didn't have anyone talk to us about the results afterwards. We just got a print out and that was it! Everything says normal next to it, except for the spots that I already mentioned which require another look in order to make sure they are as they should be.
> 
> At the bottom in tiny letters under comments it says "gender requested likely male" so I don't know whether we should take that to mean it's a boy, or they're not sure, or they just say "likely" to cover their own asses so you can't sue them... :shrug: I certainly hope we get someone to talk to us afterwards the next time we have to go back!!
> 
> We have the option of purchasing a disk with some photos on it because they won't allow you to take your own, and we were planning to do that, but because so many of the pictures were fuzzy, we have to wait till next time to get that too.
> 
> Sigh.



Sounds like my last doctor order scan. It was so frustrating. On top of it my poor bf couldnt be in the room during the US. It wasn't til the very end when he was allowed to and that was to determine the sex. Even then we didn't get a great answer. At least they are following up. Hopefully it goes better then. I myself couldn't wait til my next scan so I went to get a 3D elective US just to find out what we were having. Although it wasn't a diagnostic exam, it was still a better experience. 
The wait will be so worth it for you..just to see that little baby moving.. :hugs:


----------



## kirstabelle

Ready to Mum, sorry your scan was so weird. I have never heard of them not being able to talk. Our US tech talked the whole way through ours and we were able to ask questions and grill her about the accuracy of her gender prediction :haha: Hope your next one is better, or at least that your doctor will be able to answer your questions from the images. 

Sorry to the ladies having so much trouble at work! I am lucky that my job is generally easy. Just the occasional mean customer or lunatic. No big deal. Plus, I was already preg when I moved here so I just got a part-time job for some extra cash, so I'm lucky to just be there 20 hrs a week or so. I have definitely had some horror jobs in the past though. So, hope things improve for you ladies, and that your wretched supervisors get their acts together and appreciate you!

Do the ads on b&b drive anyone else mental? I mean the annoying rollover things at the top that you inevitably roll over when scrolling through a thread. I am sure I actually think worse of the products and companies after their ads have annoyed me than I did before!

Lily, my bump seemed small too but now it really seems to be getting rounder and more bumpified. I will have to take an updated pic. My belly button is even changing now. I just noticed that over this past weekend. It is shallower than before. I was surprised that it had changed already since my bump didn't really seem that much bigger, but belly buttons can't lie :haha: Not much else happening with me. Been doing lots of knitting now that I know bub is a girl. So fun!


----------



## lily28

Hugs to you girls with trouble at work place. Don't let them walk all over you. I've been there and done that and it just isn't worth it.:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

nimbec I saw you FB pic , sooo cute! You are small so the bump looks really out there!:thumbup:



kirstabelle said:


> Lily, my bump seemed small too but now it really seems to be getting rounder and more bumpified. I will have to take an updated pic. My belly button is even changing now. I just noticed that over this past weekend. It is shallower than before. I was surprised that it had changed already since my bump didn't really seem that much bigger, but belly buttons can't lie :haha: Not much else happening with me. Been doing lots of knitting now that I know bub is a girl. So fun!

Thanks, I'm sure all belly sizes are acceptable, it is the reduced size that got me worried. I'm extremely stressed & tired lately and everything seems to worry me more than it should be.
I had a break down before my doctor's appointment. Had a big fight with DH, over nothing it seems. I was crying (more like wailing:blush:) non stop for an hour.:cry: My mood was pretty bad at the docs and he asked me if everything was alright but I didn't tell him anything.
I listened to baby's heart beat though and it cheered me up a bit. 

Poor baby was hyper active after all that crying hasn't stopped kicking for hours... :bunny:


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww Lily! The cry-fests are awful! I had one last night, just in a horrible funk and cried and cried and cried. Poor OH probably thinks I am a maniac. Once I start I just can't stop. And its never about real things, just get ideas into my head and then somehow they spiral out of control into worry-a-thons with result in weeping. Sorry to hear you are experiencing the same thing, although that does make me feel less like a crazy person. :hugs:

You said you drink lots of water, that helps reduce bloat so maybe that is all it is with your smaller bump. 

Glad hearing baby's HB made you feel better. And see baby's bouncing around in there like "geez Ma, cheer up!" :winkwink:

Do any of you ladies have a plan for storing breast milk? Are you just going to use the bags? I want to use glass bottles so I'm trying to figure out a way to not really store the milk in plastic either.

I wanted to use these https://www.theglassbabybottle.com/...t_Code=MT-TRAY1OZ&Category_Code=breastfeeding and then transfer the sticks to glass storage containers. But then I did more research into the type of plastic they're made from and now I'm not so sure. Maybe I am overthinking things and since the milk is only in them while it freezes maybe it is such a short time that it doesn't really matter. I just think if I try to store it all in glass bottles I will have no space and it will get really expensive since the glass bottles are more $ than the plastic. 

Like I said before I am going to be a SAHM so hoping to primarily breast feed but will still need to pump so that I can go watch a movie now and then :haha: so my storage needs won't be huge (another reason I don't want a ton of bottles). I don't know. So much stuff to think about. :shrug: Any ideas ladies?


----------



## lily28

I will stay home as well but that doesn't mean I can always be around baby and we do need some milk in storage.
I'm not sure I can do it right with glass bottles. And glass is heavy, bulky and exp. However it is worth to think about for the health benefits.
I will buy the avent pump kit with the little plastic storing cups, they are bpa free I think. No one really needs too many bottles and paraphernalia... I already have 1 feeding bottle that I got for free and it is special for avoiding colic pain/swallowing air.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks lily :) I'm pleased you got to hear hb!! I'm megga emotional too - damn preggy hormones lol!!! 

Gosh I had assumed that you just stored expressed milk in normal bottles clearly not oooops bit of research needed for me then! 

So sorry about tech at scan readytomum how frustrating!!! Luckily here in uk they talk all way through and have a big screen for you to watch on - could you speak to your doc ASAP hopefully they may pull your appt forward? 

Ok we'll my job today is to find and order 6 million boxes for my oh's company OMG! He's currently on business in Bulgaria and I'm very worried about him as there are loads of kidnaps/gunpoint robberies/hijacking grrrrrr can't wait for him to be home. Plus I'm not really an office girl I panic everytime the phone goes haha ESP as I can't understand people (suppliers are all over the world so broken English and strong accents!)


----------



## ukgirl23

I also buy the avent pump with bottles, bags, clips and tubs included, I think they are £90 in mothercare.. anyway I pump my extra milk otherwise my boobies hurt and get clogged up lol I usually store mine in the fridge and let the OH take a few night/morning feeds or in the plastic bags in the freezer. They are safe and sterile anyway so should be fine xx

readytomum that sounds horrid! I love my scans but if I couldn't know what was going on I would hate it, The tech here speaks to us and says what looks normal and explains why we have to move etc, they took a long time on Bentley's heart because he's such a cosy little guy he was all curled up having a nap lol.. it took her 10 minutes to check it and she had to go back twice! I was getting worried but luckily all was good. If she hadn't spoken through it I would be worried out of my mind about it! I hope all is normal and good and that next time you get a better tech xxx

urgh nimbec that sounds stressful!!! I can barely sleep at night worrying about my kids and my OH, he goes to work at 5am and I worry about icy roads and him being tired behind the wheel. I would be a wreck if he was in another country but I'm sure he will be fine and safe and with all those cards he has taken with him I hope he brings you back a nice present!! lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

Lol nimbec I hate answering the phone when you think it's going to be someone you don't know! I must be the most awkward person in the world when I'm on the phone, it's horrific! I definitely feel your pain! And are we talking 6 million boxes as in an exaggeration or ACTUALLy 6 million boxes, because if so what the heck does OH do that he needs so many?!

Readytomum I am so, so sorry to hear about your disappointing scan. I do know from another girl on b+b that her U/S tech also is not allowed to tell her ANYTHING from the scan, and she has to wait another week before her midwife gets the results and they meet to talk about it. Very different than here in the UK, but seems weirdly normal for the US. It doesn't make it any easier though. And I would say that if it says likely male then that means you are :blue:!!! I bet they say likely to to cover their own butts.

In terms of freezing bm, my SIL used the plastic storage bags and never had any issues with them. I am seriously hoping that for the first 2 months at least I won't need to freeze (just express and leave it for my mum, who will inevitably be demanding babysitting time!) so I hope I have a while yet to figure this out!!!

Lily, glad that the HB has brought you some reassurance :)

Afm...nothing new at all. I'm so exciting...!


----------



## nimbec

Haha yes a prezzi would be lovely but unless i want something from a fatball (food for birds) manufacturing plant i think the chances are slim to none haha! Yes doggylover I actually have to order 6000 boxes which wont last long! He supplies some of the discount/pound stores (such as Home Bargains) with our range of peanuts/fatballs etc all food for wild birds so they order in units ie the last order was for 1 million units ie 1 million bags of peanuts OMG!!! they are imported from whichever country/ packed into our branded bags in relevent size/ packed into outer boxes to go on pallets to then be shipped so hence me looking for more boxes - always need to keep our costs down and the boxes seem expensive at the moment! Suppliers at the moment consist of people from India/Argentina/America/Bulgaria (hence why oh is there!) just to name a few hence why i can't understand any of them - i've only just got used to the welsh accent after 11 yrs of living here !! 

Oh and i also have to organise the shipping and transport of the product aaaaaaaarrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh come home darling plsssssssssssssssssssss!!!!! I'm a dressage horse rider/trainer not an office gal ! 

ok ukgirl i have a daft question.....can you freeze the milk already in the bottle? also do you microwave it to defrost or have to take it out of freezer well in advance??


----------



## nimbec

oooooh I've just realised my papaya hasn't changed????????? grrrrr how long am i a papaya for???


----------



## doggylover

Papaya for 4 ridiculous weeks now!!!!

I think to defrost bm you take it out and put it in a bowl of warm water - that's what i did with my SIL for my nephew on several occassions. You aren't supposed to microwave any milk stuffs for babies as "microwaves heat unevenly" and there could be a roasting bit in it. I imagine that would be taken care of with a good stir though!

That's a really interesting business that you and OH have. We would quite often buy the packs of seed etc from the pound stores :)


----------



## nimbec

Nooooooooooo 4 weeks!!!!!! how on earth i am going to cope?! hehe i look forward to the changing fruit! lol


----------



## doggylover

I know me too! I think after I've seen my midwife tomorrow and she confirms if my due date will stay the same or change I might chuck out my fruit ticker. It's all downhill from here - i think evey fruit is 3/4 weeks now. No fun in that!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for all the support ladies!! :hugs: I really appreciate it. I was feeling pretty miserable last night, but feel a little better today. I always had a little hunch that we were having a boy... so I feel like their 'likely male' comment that we are in fact having a boy! I don't want to get too excited about it though until I can go back and have someone tell me for sure though.

In other news... today is 20 weeks!! Hurray!


----------



## ukgirl23

hooray for 20 weeks tomorrow readytomum!! xx 

erm to defrost breast milk you can take it out the day before and put it in the fridge to defrost over night or in bowl of warm water like doggylover said, however to warm chilled breast milk I did use my microwave, it's quicker, I zap it for 20-30 secs then shake it and its good to go xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I found this ..

Defrosting breastmilk

The safest way to defrost is to transfer the breastmilk container to a refrigerator and allow the milk to thaw overnight. If the container remains in the fridge, the milk should be used within 24 hours of thawing (LaLeche).

Frozen breastmilk which has been defrosted outside of the fridge but then placed back in the fridge once in a liquid state should be used within 4 hours (LaLeche).

If defrosted breastmilk is allowed to warm to 'room-temperature' (68°F), it needs to be used immediately (BFN).

Do not use a microwave to defrost breastmilk. Breast milk must never be re-frozen.

Storage in a freezer/deep freeze

These guidelines DO NOT refer to the small freezer compartment within a standard refrigerator.

If you intend to freeze unused breastmilk, freezing should take place within 24 hours of expressing.

The Breast Feeding Network (BFN) advocates that breastmilk can be stored for up to six months in a freezer that has a constant temperature of -18°C or lower. However, Unicef&#8217;s "Breastfeeding Your Baby" document advises that breastmilk can be kept in a freezer for just 3 months.

It is important to remember that in order to meet your baby's nutritional needs, your breastmilk composition changes naturally in line with your baby&#8217;s growth. Considering this, I therefore recommend that frozen breastmilk should ideally be used within 3 months of expression.


----------



## Steph82

Yay on the 20 weeks Readytomum!! Sorry about your scan experience but at least you get another scan?!?! :hugs:

UKgirl, I LOVE the name Bentley!! It was on my top list but OH didn't like it :growlmad:. We have decided on Grayson, so we are both really happy with that choice :happydance:

Nimbec, lol on answering the phone! I work in an International company and constantly receive calls from Brazil, Germany, Mexico, etc. The problem is, that half of them don't even try to speak English. They assume I know Spanish and Portuguese :dohh:. No fun!
I'm right behind you on the fruit and think its ridiculous that we stay a papaya! After all, my belly is still growing! :haha:

As for freezing BM, I was thinking of getting the bpa free bottles that attach right to the pump, and freezing those?!?! I read that if you use the bags, you have to transfer it to a bottle anyways, so may as well skip a step :shrug:. 
Will a bottle warmer work for frozen milk as well? If so, it may be worth adding that to the list of things we need??? 

Lily, I went to bed last night and felt HUGE! woke up with morning with a much smaller bump! I think my dinner may have been a bit to much :haha:

Anyone else get heart palpitations every so often? I read up on it, and it looks like it may be iron deficiency?!? Would make sense, since I have had no desire for meat lately and it happened over the weekend (when I forgot to take my pre-natals :dohh:).


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks steph! I love the name Greyson!! CUTE! :D well the problem with freezing liquid is that it expands and if it is confined to a solid it could possibly break the bottle or split/ crack it which isn't great. Plus ideally you want to defrost BM in the fridge over night and by morning you would need to use a fresh steralised bottle. Plus in the bag it would defrost much quicker xx

I have palpitations anyway caused by stress lol but you can get them in pregnancy if you are anxious or just because your heart is working harder. You have loads more blood during pregnancy so your heart is pumping harder. Water and deep breathing helps xx


----------



## maybesoon

kirstabelle said:


> Ready to Mum, sorry your scan was so weird. I have never heard of them not being able to talk. Our US tech talked the whole way through ours and we were able to ask questions and grill her about the accuracy of her gender prediction :haha: Hope your next one is better, or at least that your doctor will be able to answer your questions from the images.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies having so much trouble at work! I am lucky that my job is generally easy. Just the occasional mean customer or lunatic. No big deal. Plus, I was already preg when I moved here so I just got a part-time job for some extra cash, so I'm lucky to just be there 20 hrs a week or so. I have definitely had some horror jobs in the past though. So, hope things improve for you ladies, and that your wretched supervisors get their acts together and appreciate you!
> 
> Do the ads on b&b drive anyone else mental? I mean the annoying rollover things at the top that you inevitably roll over when scrolling through a thread. I am sure I actually think worse of the products and companies after their ads have annoyed me than I did before!
> 
> Lily, my bump seemed small too but now it really seems to be getting rounder and more bumpified. I will have to take an updated pic. My belly button is even changing now. I just noticed that over this past weekend. It is shallower than before. I was surprised that it had changed already since my bump didn't really seem that much bigger, but belly buttons can't lie :haha: Not much else happening with me. Been doing lots of knitting now that I know bub is a girl. So fun!

Yes Kirstabelle.... Those ads drive me up the freaking wall. They won't go away!!!!

My bump is also starting to change. My belly button is beginning to push out!! eeeekkkkk

Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Re milk storage: Evenflo glass bottles are quite inexpensive (or they were when I bought them for dd). But I will say if you're planning to use them for feeding as well, that many lactation consultants recommend finding a bottle nipple as close to your own nipple as you can to help prevent nipple confusion/breast aversion and the nipples that fit the Evenflo glass bottles are very, very, very far from my own nips. :haha: So I ended up using Playtex bottles until I gave up on getting her to nurse (so, 4 months when breast aversion started again _big time_). And by that point, she wouldn't take an Evenflo nipple until she was around 11 months and I was trying to wean her off bottles anyway. :dohh: I think I may try Medela Calma this time (but she won't be getting a bottle, if I can help it, until I get ready to go back to work, so around 10 weeks we'll start introducing it). But I digress. 

You all know my situation with suspected IGT. So, I just ended up using Lanisoh storage bags for the freezer but the only time I ever used them is when we did an experiment to try to determine the cause of dd's major fussiness and fed her formula for 2 weeks straight while I pumped and saved milk and then fed her just breast milk for a little unde ra week (all I could get in 2 weeks :nope:). We were trying to see if she acted any differently one way or another (she didn't) in order to try to determine if we needed to change her formula or if I needed to change my diet. Other than that, she got every ounce I pumped with her next meal so it was only ever stored in glass bottles in our fridge for just a couple of hours, at most. As ukgirl pointed out, I do like that the bags are sterile, especially early on.

I will say the plastic in the freezer doesn't really bother me. To my knowledge, it's heating up plastic that is the culprit for potentially releasing harmful chemicals. Of course, I have no idea how much research has been done on plastic in the freezer. :shrug: But since heating molecules excites them and cooling them does the opposite, I'm inclined to assume it's not nearly as bad of a thing. And in our situation, I never had to heat the milk in the plastic bags because we only used them that one time and I thawed them in the fridge. I did warm refrigerated milk under warm water in the plastic bottles, though. :shrug:

nimbec -- good luck with your 6 million boxes! Hope the phone isn't ringing much. And you can freeze millk in the bottle, but I wouldn't recommend it in glass bottles, especially if you're going to heat it up (rather than leave it in the fridge to thaw). I always ran warm/hot water over it to thaw it quickly. :thumbup: 

Readytomum -- what a strange scan! I have a few friends with children in Canada and they have never mentioned anything like that! I wonder if it's just that certain place's policy? As a way to cover their asses or something? I hope you get clarification on everything very soon!

steph82 -- the reason people use the bags is because if you freeze them flat, they take up very little space. Much less than bottles. But yes, fine to freeze in bottles. I had absolutely no use at all for a bottle warmer (and my daughter refused to nurse almost all of the time after about 1 week of age so got pretty much all bottles!). I always ran everything under hot water or she'd get what I had just pumped or room temp formula (we just mixed it on demand since we never knew how much we'd need for sure based on how much I could pump).

Also, while I'm thinking about it, DON'T SHAKE BREASTMILK (or a baby :winkwink:)! It damages/breaks up the proteins. I didn't know that for the first couple of weeks. Once you store it (like in the fridge), the fat will collect on the top and it's insanely tempting to shake it. You can swirl it gently, but no shaking. https://www.bflrc.com/ljs/breastfeeding/shakenot.htm
Of course, if you shake it, it's still okay to feed it, it's just better to not shake it. :thumbup:

Disclaimer: I typed this before you suggested shaking it, ukgirl, so wasn't aimed at you at all! I'm just trying to remember to share things that no one told me as I remember them. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

The other thing about freezing bm in the bottles as opposed to the bags is that the bags are a lot less bulky. They can be squished to fit into the freezer drawers, or into tight spaces and because they are well sealed there is no chance of a leak before freezing occurs. The bottles would almost certainly have to be upright, or on their side, and would take up a lot more space.

I suppose that is only a problem depending on the size of your freezer though!


----------



## maybesoon

Seriously.... If that dad-gum Dunkin Donuts ad pops across my screen one more time on here I'm gonna lose my mind completely.... It's bad enough that it gets in the way of me doing what I'm trying to do..... But darn it.... It's advertising donuts & coffee.....


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I didn't know that littlespy! thanks for the tip! xx 

I just almost fainted on my way home from the school. I felt weird walking up there but on the way home my vision went fuzzy and all the sounds went weird I had to sit at the bus stop with LO's until I felt better I haven't had nearly enough to drink today, I know it's bad but I went xmas shopping and they didnt let me buy a milkshake with my card so I left it and just had lunch. I learned my lesson though, that was awful :( Hope my little Bentley is okay :/ xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Damn it! I hadn't seen the Dunkin Donuts ad until I read what you wrote, maybesoon! :haha: Now it's all over my screen. :dohh: I couldn't care less about a doughnut right now (what?) but coffee!! Mmmmm, coffee. I know I can have a cup but, just one and it has to be a tiny one which is lame. I'll wait until I get home.

ukgirl -- scary! I'm glad you're okay! Have a big glass of water and relax. :flower:


----------



## nimbec

I don't have the donut thing but omg could just eat them!!!! 

Ukgirl try and relax! Maybe put a film on for the little ones? So u can put your feet up for a while. Tell them that they need to help mummy tonight by being well behaved - u never know they may listen lol! Worth a go!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... I'm sorry that's scary! I say put a movie in for the kiddos, put your feet up & relax for a bit. You have had so much going on lately....


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Ukgirl oh how scary! Take care of You and Bentley..thats an order! Btw i love the babys name!!!!

I hate those damn ads and i craved donuts big time at around 16 weeks! 

I am so exhasted lately...they also caught the crazed gunman yesterday so we can finally sleep a good nights rest. We took Ds to the Christmas parade last night and actually had a wonderful family outing. My other children actually called me last night to and talked to me for the longest time. They have not talked to me like that since they have been staying at their dads. I really hope they are seeing how much we love and care for them.


----------



## maybesoon

Amazing news Mommabrown!!! I love hearing that things are finally starting look up for you & your family!!! Maybe a Christmas miracle around the corner for you!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks ladies.. Im worried that it might be related to the bleach Aaron washed the walls with earlier too.. our flat stunk of bleach and now my head is banging.. we have all the windows open now just incase. we have a mold issue so we have to wash the walls ith bleach now Im worried about my baby if its making me feel so shitty how is he coping? x


----------



## Steph82

Thanks to all the Dunkin Donuts talk... I had to drive over there for lunch and get a pumkin Latte :dohh:. I also picked up Munchkins to share with everyone at work :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, Steph! I'm so glad I work in the middle of nowhere (relatively) during times like this. Will probably stupidly pick up some k-cups on the way home from work (but will NOT get Dunkin Donuts ones, just on principle! :haha:). I feel like I'll definitely be too lazy to fill and clean the little refillable cup. :haha: I have to run by Walmart to pick up Maisie's gift that I had shipped to store anyway. Ugh, Walmart. :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

lol yes LittleSPy, Dunkin D is only 3 min away from just about anywhere I am at any time... I even have a drive through Dunkin D right out the back enterance of my community :haha:

Good luck at Walmart ... that place is crazy (especially after work :wacko:). Can't you send OH to go get everything??


----------



## maybesoon

Sorry to bring up the ad ladies. It's just been driving me absolutely nuts today! I guess I should consider myself lucky since there isn't 1 donut shop in the town I work.... Otherwise I'd be off getting myself some yummy sweet donuts!!!!


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies, well had my scan! Baby was no cooperative at all, had it headdown back to the screen and did not want to move, had to go for a walk and coffee and chocolate fix to get it moving, but no, so have to go back in 2weeks for a follow up as they got hardly any measurements, but what we did see looked healthy! Blew us a kiss! Had its lips pressed up against me bless......

But the moment your all waiting for! Did we get the potty shot???? Team blue or pink????

.....
.........
..............
...................BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............
He opened his legs bless him and the tech said oh, do you want to know??? I was like yessssssssss! Her expect words were "you have a very well endowed little boy"!!!!!! Sooooo happy I cried! 


Hope you are all ok cxxxxxxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats Kealz! The boys are catching up!!

As far as freezing BM goes I just get concerned about soft plastics, even things that are BPA free because I feel like it took them such a long time to admit BPA was bad and take it out of everything that I wonder what's going to be next? Anyway, I think I will get the little stick things and just try to be mindful of popping them out of the trays soon after freezing and then store them in glass snaplocks. That will be better than the glass bottles since the sticks defrost faster, and we prob won't be having to do many quick defrosts anyhow since they will mostly be for the grandparents when babysitting. My freezer is small and I feed my dog frozen food so between her food and our food there's not that much space left for a whole bunch of milk! We'll sort out some sort of system when she gets here though, I'm sure.


----------



## maybesoon

wooohooo kealz!!!! Congrats on Team Blue!!!! Sorry you gotta go back for the measurements, but that's actually kinda a plus because you get to see him again in 2 weeks!!!!

Ugh I have another week to go.....


----------



## Steph82

YAY Kealz!!! Congrats on Team BLUE!!!

Maybesoon, you only have 1 week left!! That's nothing :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats kealz!! xxx


----------



## nimbec

Kealz congratulations on team blue whooo hooo!! And at least as the others say you get another sneaky peak! 

Well I've just made myself feel very sick - ice cream with banana/honey&cinemon I really fancied it but ugh bubs doesn't like it at all!!!! I fear I may be hugging the loo shortly :(


----------



## maybesoon

oh NO nimbec! Sorry, but ice cream with banana/honey&cinemon does sound heavenly!!! I had a couple of peach crepes just now & wish I had about 3 dozen more!!!!!

Hope you feel better quick!


----------



## melissasbump

Kealz congrats on your little boy!

Loving all the BM talk, its really interesting to hear everyones tips and views. 
And all you american ladies, man i wish sometimes that i lived just up the road from a dunkin donuts or a taco bell, or all the other fantastic fast food places you have! mind you id be big as a house, oh funny that i am anyway lol!
I could murder some reeces cereal about now....


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah Kealz on the team boy!

Nimbec sorry hun hope you get to feeling better! I love honey and pb sandwhichs. Yum! 

Maybesoon and Kealz i get another scan next week too!! She was the same way not cooperating so they couldn't measure anything. I am just thrilled insurance is paying for another scan!


----------



## doggylover

I'm so disappointed mybaby is cooperative and I don't get another scan!

Kealz huge congrats on team blue!!

And thanks ladies...all I want now is donuts! :haha: although that's a pretty regular craving for me...even when's not pregnant.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> lol yes LittleSPy, Dunkin D is only 3 min away from just about anywhere I am at any time... I even have a drive through Dunkin D right out the back enterance of my community :haha:
> 
> Good luck at Walmart ... that place is crazy (especially after work :wacko:). Can't you send OH to go get everything??

:rofl:

My husband -- running errands? Bahahaha! I don't know wtf his problem is, but he can't even seem to manage to take Maisie to the bank with him. Last Friday he got mad at me because I went grocery shopping after work and he "couldn't" go to the bank. Um... _*I*_ bought you a carseat for your truck. There's an umbrella stroller in the living room. Why do you have to wait for me to get home from work to run to the bank? :wacko::dohh::wacko::dohh::wacko: I mean, I OPT to take the girl with me places a lot of times on the weekends (when it would be easier to leave her at home), just so she can experience some stuff other than what's in our living room. :shrug: I really don't get it but he simply refuses to accept that he can take her places. I don't even try to understand how his brain works (or doesn't work) anymore.


----------



## maybesoon

lol doggylover..... I tell ya I almost never eat sweets, but for the last 2 months that's just about all I can think about!!! I would love to be able to dive off into a sweet factory & stay there until I go into labor!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh I am the opposite I am a total sugar junkie (have just finished off a bar of chocolate!) my appetite for sugary food is insatiable!! It runs in my family lol. And my poor dh, his family eat hardly any sweet foods, but since he moved to live here we have dragged him into our bad habits!


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... It's just the opposite with me & Shane.... His kids eat sugar nonstop which drives me insane and I just don't eat it..... But right now..... Wow! that's all I want 24/7. I honestly wake up in the middle of the night wanting something sweet. It's been such a battle the last 2 months for me.


----------



## doggylover

My dh loves it really. He had his first dentist trip in 3 years today and managed to come away still without a single filling (at 26...teeth of a god that one) He is now saying if he ever ends up with fillings it's my fault!


----------



## nimbec

Sugar yum yum yum I'm definately a sugar lover!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Mel -- MAN! Why'd you have to bring up Reese's Puffs (not 100% sure that's what you were talking about but in my head it is, lol)?! That stuff is like my crack! And it's hard enough to find here because the second it goes on sale (and I won't buy it otherwise because it's stupid expensive), the shelf is cleared. :dohh:

kealz -- Congrats on :blue:!!

I'm usually a sugar junkie, too, but not lately. I ate a piece of dark chocolate earlier and I still feel sick from it. Blech. I could probably chug a whole huge container of salt though. All I want lately is stupidly salty stuff like potato chips and fries (or crisps & chips) and bacon. OMG, BACON (and I used to be vegetarian!)! I was the same way with my first pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> My dh loves it really. He had his first dentist trip in 3 years today and managed to come away still without a single filling (at 26...teeth of a god that one) He is now saying if he ever ends up with fillings it's my fault!

THANK YOU for posting this! I had _completely forgotten_ about my dental appointment tomorrow morning! :flower: I could really kick myself for scheduling it at 7:40 a.m. right now, though. I'm tired just thinking about getting up an hour early. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Any Reese's product.....droooooool.

We need to stop this discussion right now before I start shaking from (imagined!) sugar withdrawal!!!


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy I find that interesting because the wifes tale that says you crave sweets for a girl & salty for a boy..... I'm guessing that's another one that is completely wrong.....


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon, it's definitely wrong for me, at least. :thumbup: Most of them have been that I can think of except the heartbeat one around 12 weeks. Both of my girls had heart rates of 173bpm at the 12 week ultrasound. Maisie's stayed about that high through pregnancy, but this one has dropped to around 150 for my last few appointments.


----------



## Steph82

bwahahaha... I have managed to crave everything from Ice cream to bacon (and the combination of both together of course) to various cereals... all within the last 2 min of reading your guys posts :rofl:

Good thing I just downed two glasses of water after eating a munchkin :blush: and therefore could not fathom putting anything else into my stomach at this point :sick:

I was going to skip the gym tonight but it looks like i have some extra calories to burn off today :haha::bodyb:

LittleSpy, I guess your right... Men can be rather helpless at times :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

My lo's heartbeat has stayed right at 158-159 since 7 weeks. It hasn't changed a bit.... Everyone who knows me has said girl except me & one of my friends. But even dh has been positive it's a girl since day one..... It's driving me nuts already!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Maybe Soon, hope you find out this time!!

As far as cravings, I hardly ever have a big craving for anything out of the ordinary. I love chocolate and do crave that. And I did get home from work yesterday and eat half a bar of plain milk chocolate on a slice of bread yesterday! But I think its more just that I have highly suggestive eating opinions, like when other people say they feel like things, I think "yes, me too!". I don't like peanut butter or donuts so I didn't feel like those when they were mentioned, but man do I want some potato chips now! Even though I just ate a black bean and mushroom enchilada and strawberry greek yogurt like 10 mins ago. 

I know that a Pringle run is in my near future.

ETA Oh yeah, and Maybe Soon I forget the week it happens but at some point the baby's heart cells start to be controlled by its brain rather than just the cells themselves (which amazingly is how they start beating in the first place, they beat just because they are heart cells. And they automatically beat at the rhythm of all your baby's other little heart cells. Crazy.) so it makes sense that at some point the heart rate evens out. Which is probably science's way of telling us not to listen to the old wives!


----------



## ukgirl23

my cravings arent weird but I like to mash loads of shit together... right now I have a bacon, cheese, mustard and coleslaw sandwich mmmmmmm I had donuts in town today they are amazing when they are still hot :D xx


----------



## ukgirl23

maybe soon my baby's hb is at 157-159 constantly, at our 12 week scan his hb was 180 I asked if that was a little high but its good, he's defo a boy! :) xx


----------



## maybesoon

lol ukgirl.... Hot donuts are the BEST!!! My doc said the heartbeat thing is only really true during labor (or from her experience). She said it was her experience that the majority of the time a boy's heartrate will drop from its normal during labor & a girl's will speed up during labor. She made a joke saying girls are ready to hit the floor running & boys are lazy wanting to stay where they are at....


----------



## ukgirl23

hahaha maybesoon I agree with her! my little girl was much quicker out than my boy, I have a girl and 2 boys now and I honestly couldn't tell what I was having, I did have a feeling that this one was a boy though. xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

OMG, ukgirl, I'm going to barf! :sick: That sounds like the nastiest sandwich ever to me. :haha: But really only because of the cole slaw. I pretty much hate anything mayonnaise-based (and here, almost all cole slaw is, so that's what I think of). I almost hurled in the drive thru at McDonalds yesterday when a woman ordered a McChicken with EXTRA mayonnaise (yes, I win the award for healthy eating this week! But it's hubby's fault - he called on my way home and said "We don't have many clean dishes -- get food on your way home." :dohh:)! Blaarrrrggghhhh. Don't they put enough of that crap on there in the first place? I have to order no mayo and then obsessively check all sandwiches for errors before I leave the parking lot. :haha: Now a bacon, cheddar, and mustard sandwich (grilled!), I could definitely get on board with. :haha:

It's going to be amazing if I get out of Walmart without a cart full of bacon, chips, doughnuts, and ice cream tonight. :haha: I'm really craving grape or cherry tomatoes lately so maybe I can just stick to buying those instead.


----------



## maybesoon

Oh LittleSpy... I LOVE grape & cherry tomatoes. And Shane will put them on the grill outside & they are so freaking fabulous!!! But honestly the one thing I want the most "THAT I CAN'T HAVE" is a steak. I like my steaks (as most would say) just heated but still raw. Yes, that's how I love them... And it's killing me to not be able to have one right now......


----------



## nimbec

Ugh all this food talk gosh I could so just eat warm donuts and a mc chicken sandwich with mayo I'm afraid!! Not extra tho jeez they put enough in already! Yum yum yum 

Well I wrote my Xmas menus today I have 9 for dinner. My mum really pissed me off tho by trying to take over and insinuate that I won't cope grrrrrrrrr I will be just FINE!!! She used to be a professional chef tho so I don't mind a bit of help but I feel like saying this is my Xmas dinner and back off hehehe hormones hey my poor mum is only trying to help!!!! And help will be good I just don't want everyone thinking I can't do it!! So I intend to be ultra organised and suprise everyone :) 

Right night all - I hope I can calm down enough to sleep Blimey I'm turning in to a right loon!!!


----------



## lily28

Hehe! I'm totally in your shoes, very hormonal and take things to heart sometimes...
Good luck with your Christmas menus. I plan to get away from family in Christmas combining a last business trip with some time off with DH. I have no energy to decorate, clean, prepare for Christmas, cook for other people etc. I just want to relax and have breakfast in bed and nice dinners in restaurants. I'm officially drained and burned out.

OMG Macdonalds.. mmm... Generally I'm a super health freak, that eats organic etc. But Macdonalds sounds sooo good right now!


----------



## lily28

maybesoon said:


> My lo's heartbeat has stayed right at 158-159 since 7 weeks. It hasn't changed a bit.... Everyone who knows me has said girl except me & one of my friends. But even dh has been positive it's a girl since day one..... It's driving me nuts already!!!

From 150 bpm they dropped to 140 with mine, does that mean something???
DH is also positive it is a girl :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Morning everyone hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning have a good day all... x


----------



## melissasbump

Ok so its the morning but just read all of your posts from last night and im craving a mc chicken sandwich with a krispy creme donut and a milkshake now! 
Like i need any encouragement to eat junk! lol

Oh and littlespy, yes was talking about reeces puffs, i love them so much! So expensive if you can even get them here though. I occasionally get a box of lucky charms im parcial to them too but at £8 a box its a very occasional treat!


----------



## ukgirl23

I want milkshake and mcflurry but im stuck at home today because my Connie has tummy ache and feels sick so no school for her :( might entice Aaron to go for me when hes finished playing w.o.w with his friends from work online.. they bitch about getting up early then spend their break playing stupod ganes lol. I cant touch reeces stuff at the moment because the peanut butter makes me feel mega sick!! I brought a hersheys bar from the american sweet shop by my house and omg it was awful it tastea like the smell of sick or baby shit... apparently they make it with soured milk. Skanks! Lol... why would you do that to chocolate???? No... just... no. so Im sticking with my galaxy bars lol. 

Im so hungry lately but all I want are sandwiches and junk!! Now I have to go make a sandwich! I really hope Aaron gets me a mcflurry when he pops out for milk.. I drank all our milk too haha.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ukgirl I LOVE Hershey's chocolate! I actually had a bit of a bar last night! But then again I have lived about 5 minutes from Hershey, PA my entire life so the area is pretty saturated with Hershey's products. Never noticed a sour taste myself but when people try it that have never had it before they do say it has a sour taste to it. Most other chocolate to me tastes sickly sweet, almost fake type chocolate flavor (as in other brands of cheaper chocolate you can get at gas stations, grocery store, etc - not the REALLY good stuff!) so I always go for the Hersheys! Also love to use Hershey's chocolate syrup in milk - however now I'm thinking it's like adding sour milk to milk LOL. 

Whenever we drive through Hershey I have to resist running out and buying a bar - the whole town smells like cocoa from the factory being there (when it's producing nowadays - not very frequently at the mo) and makes me soooo hungry for chocolate, and living so close that happens quite often. Luckily I'm not a big candy person so rarely get any but when I have to have it I have to have it! Guess it's what you grow up used to around here LOL. 

Going in for cervical scan very shortly - hoping hoping HOPING that things have remained stable as the pressure down below has really increased for me within the last week - and baby is now big enough to cause those shooting cervical pains now which always freak me out because of my history. The groin pain has also really ramped up this last week - just feels like someone repeatedly kicked me in the crotch - so sore. Drs told me its from baby being low in general and also that my uterus is expanding unevenly due to being bicornuate so it's not putting pressure as evenly as usual and things are shifting differently - ugh. 

But good has happened in the last week too - its become very easy to see the kicks, punches, and rolls from the outside of my bump! DS was very active however I think this one might be even more so - I wonder if she ever sleeps!! I tried to catch the outside movement on my recorder a few times but of course as soon as I pull it out - someone is suddenly very still. Typical!


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh how much do I want a McChicken sandwich now?!!? Haha!

I don't midn Hershey's at all, I know loads of people who hate it, and in fairness it's no Cadbury's, but it's still good!!

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........................

Just back from my midwife appointment. Firstly, all is well :) secondly...she moved my due date so I am now officially due 29th March!!!! I'm so happy! That means even if I go overdue I'll still have my bubba by 11th April (which is only 2 days past my previous date!)

It also means I am now 23+5! Two days until V-day! And only 13 weeks of work left!!!!! (I think I'm happiest about that last bit! :haha:)


----------



## nimbec

YAY Doggylover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great news whooooo hooooooo!!! nearly V day - my Vday is next tuesday and cant come quick enough!! 

well ive just caved and eaten a donut - yes before my lunch oooops!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow doggylover that is amazing!! you are super lucky!! I wish my v-day was only days away. I'm a bit concerned because (and I know this is totally irrational and stupid) I got a reading from Gail cuffe done when I was TTC and she told me I would have my BFP by the end of april this year, well I was on the pill until the end of feb since me and Aaron hit a rough patch and things with my kids dad was getting bad with mediation and court, anyway I didn't get my bfp in april I got it in July but she also said that thsi baby would be a boy which he is and she said he would be born inside of 2012.. so now I'm freaking out because almost all of the prediction she made have come true bar the bfp date... 

Hersheys is a bit of an aquired taste I think. I like my chocolate milky and sweet, hense why I love galaxy. I'm sure if I had grown up with it I would love it.. x


----------



## nimbec

ok confession time - i have now eaten 4 jam donuts and the 5th is staring at me willing me to eat it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

and i'm 100% a dairy milk gal!!! Ive not heard of the other stuff.....is it american?


----------



## doggylover

Hershey's is American, yep. Stick with your dairy milk though! And you can either eat the 5th donut(we won't judge. Well, I won't. I have been known to do the same!)...or post it to me?! 

UKgirl, I wouldn't worry too much. She gave you 3 prediciations...but so far she's only got 50% right, so DO NOT PANIC. She fluked that boy guess, it's a 50/50 anyway!!!


----------



## Steph82

UKgirl, I agree with doggylover! LO won't be here this year! You are in for a few more months with us here :winkwink:

Nimbec doggylover is right about Hersheys....its gross!! If you have ever had real chocolate (I prefer Milka), you will HATE Hersheys! I've been in the US for 14 years and I still refuse to eat it :haha:. I think that alot of people here just grew up with it and don't know the difference :shrug: ... or have aquired a taste for it :sick: ... sorry US ladies... lol
SweetPea lives close to the factory, so thats a different story... the thought of driving through a town that smells like chocolate sounds heavenly lol


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec.. EAT IT!!! lol xx 

Thank you re:psychic reading! I just freak out over the smallest things lately! Like when I fainted yesterday I thought there was a problem with my baby, and I've got a rash on my face, probably from the cold air on my face drying my skin out but I freaked out over that too.. I need to find a way to chill out.. any tips? lol 

I just got upset because Aaron brought back a fudge brownie milkshake from the shop instead of chocolate it was rank lol xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Oh, don't worry about Gail at all! :winkwink: I'm not even religious so believing in psychic ability is a bit of a stretch for me but she has been close. She predicted conception in November 2010, girl, May 2012, girl, and August 2015 (or was it 2014? I think 2015), boy. She also said we'd move between the 2nd girl and the boy. Maisie was conceived in October 2012. This girl was conceived in July 2012. We _are_ planning on moving asap. But I am NOT planning a 3rd child so soon. Then again, I thought she was nuts when she said May 2012, too! :haha: And if we hadn't been waiting for my short-term diability to kick in to cover this pregnancy/birth, it probably would have been May because I got baby fever super bad in March (which is when I set up the STD policy - It didn't kick in until beginning of June which is when we started trying). I guess she didn't see me trying to be financially responsible and delaying ttc because of it. Anyway, I always think of her prediction as being "close" but the reality is she's been *wrong* about all of it but the genders so far! :winkwink:

Just came from the dentist. Why is it they always tell me what a marvelous job I'm doing cleaning my teeth and then when they're done I feel like I've been butchered? :wacko:

Oh, also, I'm blaming you ladies. I bought Pringles AND a pint of Ben & Jerry's last night. Then I ate half of both! :blush: :dohh: Ugh. I have got to at least go for a walk today.


----------



## lily28

^ I agree about Hersey's it is kind of gross hehe, or an acquired taste. DH is an american therefore loves it. When he was a student and broke he used to live with Hersey's and bananas and I think he misses the ammounts of chocolate he used to eat without getting fat.

I prefer Milka too. :D
But generally I'm not a fan of chocolate. I like making hot cocoa with real cocoa powder (yummy Vanhouten) and I try not to make it too sweet. Other than that a bar of chocolate is the last on my list of favorite snacks. 

Now how on earth to get to Macdonalds and get a quarter pounder, fries and milkshake???? It is far away from home, cold outside and I have no car... :(

Baby is so sleepy today but occasionally makes a little move during the naps, so cute. I'm super busy organizing my wardrobe and cleaning, so a sleepy baby is a plus. I need to get to IKEA asap for storage boxes etc.


----------



## ReadytoMum

You ladies are killing me with all this talk of McDonalds and sweet stuff! :dohh:

I'm generally not a sweet-tooth person at all, so it's not very often that I want something sweet. I did buy some awesome ice cream the other day though. It's pumpkin pie flavoured!!! I know pumpkin pie is either one of those things you love or hate... and I love it! The ice cream seriously tastes like biting into a piece of pie. I had some left over cool-whip in the freezer and added a little bit of that to make it even more traditional pumpkin pie tasting and it was pretty much amazing! :haha:

Re: chocolate bars... when DH and I were over in the UK for our honeymoon I made it my mission to try as many new chocolate bars as I could, since we have very few that are the same. There was a toffee one I really liked, but I found compared to most of the chocolate bars here in Canada they were are *incredibly* sweet. What was really awesome however, was the Bulmers Rhubarb Cider. I SO wish we could get that here... not that I could drink it right now anway... But still! lol


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- I FEEL you on the steak!! My hubby said that's going to be our dinner after delivery this time (though I doubt it, but hopefully within the week, lol). :haha: Although, I don't like them rare, I do eat them medium rare so none for me while pregnant. :nope: 

I've never noticed a sour tasted to Hershey's, either. :shrug: I do consider Hershey's to be "cheap" chocolate though (but still delicious, IMO! :haha:). The one sweet thing I have been craving for about a week now is the cherry cordial Hershey's kisses. Mmmmmmmmmm. But if I'm going to just eat a chocolate bar, I never choose Hershey's. I usually go fo Ghiradelli but occasionally do Lindt or Dairy Milk (made by Cadbury, right?). And even those are "cheap" chocolate, I'm sure, but I do prefer them to straight Hershey's chocolate.


----------



## melissasbump

Yuck to Hersheys! Although i love other amercian chocolate like butterfingers. Dairy milk is my current fave but usually i love lindor or that milka with daim in it yummah!

Doggerlover woo hoo! How chuffed must you be! We may have our babies the same day that will be very close if not bang on my C Section date!

Nimbec, eat the donut you know you want to!

UKgirl, im not into all that physic stuff(not knowcking anyone who is though) but like Littlespy said i wouldnt worry too much about it, they cant be spot on with everything!

Well didnt have a mcdonalds but did have a dirty great pizza hut buffet lunch with a chocolate cookie dough dessert. PIG!!! i think so!!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh im currently waiting in for delievery of my new TANDEM pushchair! whoop whoop!


----------



## lily28

Oh goody! Can't wait until I start shopping too!


----------



## ukgirl23

Do you mean the hot cookie dough with a ball of ice cream on top!?? I LOVE that stuff!! 

Yeh she says Im predicted a girl for 2014 too but I know after this baby Im on the coil. I need to get into medical school and build my career at some point! I dont want more than 3 kids anyway lol. I love milka its the same atuff they sell in Norway under a different name. I love the milk chocolate with the white chocolate cows on top. Yummy...

We are buying most of our big baby items i.e baby chair.. pramette etc after v day Im too superstitious lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies!!! Y'all are all killing me with the "yuck" to Hershey's.... I LOVE it & right now could be buried in the center of one & eat my way out.... lol.... 

I haven't eaten at McDonalds in over 7 years (I really really Hate it). But in the last month I have gone through the drive-through about 5 or 6 times & gotten food from there!!! EEEKKKK!

I'm even eating cabbage, which is soooo not like me. The only thing I have ever eaten cabbage in is cole slaw. But in the last month I have eaten stuffed cabbage & yesterday I had a soup with cooked cabbage in. Weird how being pregnant has totally changed my taste buds...

Hope you ladies have a great day!!!

2 more days & I'll be half way there!!!! I can't believe how fast it seems to be moving right now.


----------



## doggylover

We need to stop this or we will all succumb to temptation and end up waaay too big even though we are pregnant! :haha:

Ugh though, Milka turns me. Had a ski-ing accident once that resulted in concussion. All I had eaten before I started throwing up for 24 hours was Milka...so it was all that came back up. Not fond of that!!

Melissa what pushchair did you order in the end?


----------



## maybesoon

ok.... This is probably a stupid question but what is V-day?


----------



## Mommabrown

All this food talk had my stomach turning again.

I ended up at hospital last night as i had thrown up all afternoon and night and became dehydrated. I have a virus and they gave me an Iv to get some fluids in but soon after they let me come home the vomiting began again. I am so tired and not feeling good at all and if this keeps up Dr ia going to have me admitted until we get the vomiting under control. I was given a supository and it makes me dizzy and extremely tired.


----------



## LittleSpy

V Day is 24 weeks when the medical community considers a fetus "viable" (meaning capable of sustaining life outside of the womb, really). Until VDay, if you were to have the baby, they wouldn't even try to save it. :nope:


----------



## ooSweetPea

V day = viability day (24 weeks) most hospitals won't really help babies born before 24 weeks so it's a reassuring milestone to reach as it means bubs will get help if they come early!

OMG pizza hut talk AND Hershey's?! It is 1030 am and I want both LOL. 

Scan went well, cervix stable! Woohoo! Puked on the way home (grandma was driving and let's just say MOST of it made it out the door bleurgh...)

... is it wrong I would still totally eat pizza hut right now?


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown -- Feel better soon! :flower:

Speaking of vomitting...

Damn pregnancy gag reflex caught me way off guard while I was brushing my teeth and I just couldn't stop it. Ugggghhhh. Then I had to brush them again to get the puke taste out. :dohh: I've dry heaved and gagged many times during this pregnancy but this is the first time I have actually thrown up since May 5, 2005! (haha, I remember the exact date because it was a Cinco de Mayo 21st birthday party for a friend :haha:) That's 7 years and 7 months down the drain!

I mean, does it really count if it's because I gagged myself brushing my teeth? :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh momma I feel for you - looks like we are both in the same boat today although you def sound worse off. Feel better sweets.


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, it's just puking all around then. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ugh littlespy that sucks! Although I must say I am most jealous of your track record!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown I'm so so sorry you are sick. I hope you get to feeling better soon. That tummy virus has been going around in my area. I just try really hard to stay away from everyone, which is impossible where I work & with 2 kiddos in school.... Yes... I'm knocking on wood right now!!!

LittleSpy I gag every morning & night while brushing my teeth. Luckily I haven't actually puked doing it since I hit 12 weeks!!!!

And No, eating pizza right now isn't bad. It's 9:50 am here & I'm wanting some myself after reading about it!!!!! lol But at least it's better than all the sweets I want right now too!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies, not good with the puking. I hope all concerned feel better soon :hugs: Mommabrown I REALLY hope you don't end up in hospital, but if you keep being sick, definitely best to be admitted to make sure you and Emmaleigh are getting enough fluid.


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks for the update on V-day... I have never heard it called that before. So I have 4 weeks before then.... eeekkkk!!!


----------



## doggylover

I used to see people posting in second tri about it and was all "It's not THAT big a deal..." but now it's almost come round for me I realise all of a sudden it's a huge deal!!! 

Ugh I am so hungry. I was in a rush to my midwife appointment this morning and grabbed barely anything to bring for lunch. Home time and snack time...healthy snacks of course!


----------



## ukgirl23

So thanks to you all Ive eaten non stop today... now I have waffles and banana slices mmmm my kids are after them though!!! Connie puked this morning so she has been home today and will be tomorrow since they have to stay home for 48 after they puked though tomorrow she will be fine :/ 
I had stomach cramps all last week and was feeling sick. i have a phobia of sickness I shake and panic before I puke lol.. 

Hope you feel better soon mommabrown and the vomming stops now! Xxxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I didn't give VDay a second thought last time around until I had a dr telling me at 20 weeks I could deliver any day and made it a point to say I still had 4 weeks to viability. I will never forget hearing a dr tell me that they wouldn't help the baby at all - and while you know in your mind there is no chance of survival, when it is your child being discussed it's hard to swallow. This time around I have been counting down to 24 weeks since day 1! Soooo thrilled that it is almost here - it will be a huge relief!

I said something to MIL about it the other day and she said it was sad I even had to think of it as a milestone - true but I am excited to reach it nonetheless! So close now for you doggy - I've lost my due date buddy but so happy for you that you got pushed forward!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... Yummy on the waffles & bananas!!! My mouth actually began watering when I read that!!!

I am so thankful I knew nothing about this milestone until now. After my miscarriage with twins at 7 weeks back in 1998, My first huge mileston was getting past 7 weeks. I worried nonstop til then. The only other one I had was getting to 12 weeks. Once I hit that I haven't really had a milestone other than to find out the gender. But now I'm looking forward to V-day!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: maybe - we all have our special milestones to reach and doesn't it just feel soooo good to get there? All us ladies are plodding along so nicely so far and I have everything crossed we all get WELL beyond vday!

Next big one for me after vday - third tri!


----------



## Melon1003

Hi all!!

I haven't had much chance to pop on in the last couple of weeks so I just had loads to catch up on lol.

So much has been going on on here, and I just want to say to those that have been dealing with illnesses and family issues etc, I hope you're all coping ok. Loads of :hugs: to you from me :thumbup:

AFM, everything seems to be going well, although I wouldn't mind feeling more regular kicks and nudges lol. Just as I start panicking that I haven't felt anything for ages, I get a little kick just to give me peace of mind :winkwink:

I'm finally half way!!!! woohoo!!

4 weeks to vday :happydance:

Also, only 5 days to go until 20 week scan!! Can't wait!!

Well, I'm now going to go and decide if I want McDonalds or Pizza Hut for tea after reading all your recent posts lol.

xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm really looking forward to V-day too!! Then I can really relax a bit and focus on getting everything ready for Fraggle to arrive! I've been incredibly luck so far with no complications or issues, so I'm really hopefully that things will stay that way. [-o&lt; 

I'm not a fan of McDonalds but after all this talk about it, I've decided to go to Burger King for lunch--it's Whopper Wednesday! Mmmmmm..... Whopper. :winkwink:


----------



## ukgirl23

well I've just gone to the toilet and a huge load of watery cm come out, it was really watery and then some in my underwear so that's me trying to get through to L&D!! :( Will update later xx


----------



## Steph82

OH UKgirl!! Big :hugs:! Keep us updated please!


----------



## melissasbump

UKgirl, hope everything is ok! And yes thats what cookie dough is! So lush!!

Doggylover, ive gone for the safety1st duo tandem in the end, we were gonna spend £600 on the Obaby zoom ,but now DS is walking dont think hes gonna be in it a great deal but obviously still need the option, plus this one is only £115 which is a complete bargain and has good reviews and if wwe get a year out of it then we wont have wasted money and i can still use my old travel system for just baby. We also got a buggyboard to go on the back so overall cant see how we can go wrong!


----------



## ukgirl23

I have to wait for them to call me back there were no midwifes in the office :( I'm so worried


----------



## melissasbump

Readytomum, I actually greatly prefer burger king to mcdonalds, we dont have one here unfortunaltly though which is weird as we have everything else!


----------



## maybesoon

Readytomum I would kill for a whopper right about now.... Sucks that the town I work in has NOTHING & I do mean NOTHING in the line of fast food places..... UGH....

ukgirl.... scary.... Keep us posted.


----------



## melissasbump

UKgirl,:hugs:


----------



## nimbec

ukgirl.....any news (((((((hugs)))))))) 

mommabrown i really hope u feel better soon! the iv really helped me when i was rough so as horrid as it is it may be best to go in for a few days - i did 3 days and came out feeling like a new woman ;) 



well i ate the 5 th donut lol PLUS a dairymilk bar oooooooops!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

well after crying my eyes out waiting for a call back the midwife seems to think it all sounds pretty normal and if it get heavy or changes colour I should go in. So I'm hoping that was it. Apparently it's common to have a bit of a loss now and then and not to worry, but it's so hard not to lol. I definitely need to chill out before I worry myself sick!


----------



## doggylover

ooSweetPea said:


> So close now for you doggy - I've lost my due date buddy but so happy for you that you got pushed forward!

I know :cry: you need to get pushed forward so we can still hit all our milestones together!!

Maybesoon, Sweetpea is right, everyone's milestones are different. For me it was 6 weeks as that was my mc, and for me 12 weeks was never ever important - but for some reason 15/16 weeks meant a lot to me. 

Ukgirl glad to hear midwife says all is well :hugs:

Nimbec, good woman for eating that last donut! Now for me to source some for my own...


----------



## nimbec

phew!! thats a relief ukgirl fx its all fine!!!! I'm exactly the same it really doesnt take much to send me into flat spin panic - i cried on the loo when there was a spec of blood then was paranoid well i still am as no idea where it came from. My poor midwife knows me well - she must have stored my number as she answers hello becky LOL LOL!!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL LOL LOL Nimbec!!!! I have the same problem with my doctor, when I come in he looks at me all sympathetic and says, you're not very lucky are you?! lol!!! Now with this rash spreading across my face I have to go see him again... I'm dreading it! lol


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... Thank you ladies for making me feel normal about getting myself into a panic over this type stuff. 

Shane is constantly telling me not to worry. He just doesn't understand. His ex-wife was in her early 20's & had easy safe no complications pregnancies with their 2 kiddos. I have tried explain to him over & over that I'm 36 & with my previous miscarriage & multiple years of female issues it's not so easy for me not to worry. I swear men just don't get it at all.... 

I snapped at him night before last because I was sitting rubbing my lower abdomin as it was really tight & was pretty uncomfortable. He asked if I was ok, I responded "yeah, just lots of pressure & it's making me uncomfortable, but I'm fine". He looked at me smiled & says "you wanted to get pregnant". At which I just looked at him & said matter of factly "And what, you didn't want me pregnant??? I distinctly remember you telling my ENTIRE family back in July that your #1 goal was that the next time they saw me I would be "knocked up". So are you saying you didn't want this too?" lol poor guy... 

He was speachless & of course started blabbing sweet stuff. I know he was only kidding when he said it.... It just wasn't the right time..... I'm pretty sure he will be thinking before speaking from now on!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Ladies you all make me appreciate my dh so much. He's not perfect, but he's pretty close to it by the sounds of things!

What you need to do is terrify them. That's how I got dh under control ;) he wouldn't dare say anything to me in a serious way that implied I was over reacting, as he knows he would be actually murdered and buried in the back garden.


----------



## nimbec

Lol maybesoon men huh my oh keeps saying he just wants to skip this bit and get the baby out!!! hmmmmm our first child i fear he maybe underestimating how hard being a parent is...... earlier this week he announced that he better not be able to hear the baby crying while he's in the office - i laughed and said darling the office is only downstairs of course you will hear him lol - and no i cant just gt him to stop crying cos your in the middle of an important phonecall PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lmao!! Shane stated this am "This getting up at 3am stuff is killing me".... My reply "ummm you think that is bad, wait until it's every 2-3 hours all night"....

Now he's talking about the fact that I am making him get out of bed & deal with his son (who will be 5 on March 4th) who keeps peeing in the bed & then coming & crawling in our bed. UMMMM absolutely NOT. Shane is to get up & deal with getting him to go potty & putting him back in his own bed. So this whole week he's been up at 3-3:30am taking care of that business!!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: glad to hear that things seem to be ok! :hugs:

So my day was going pretty good until I left this house this morning... I was half way to work when I realized I forgot my watch AND my wallet. It wouldn't be such a problem, except I was planning on buying my lunch (at Buger King!!) So I've had to eat what I brought for dinner for lunch instead, and borrow an IOU from work to buy dinner on my way home later tonight when I'm done work. It'll mean a late dinner, and I hate having to do the IOU thing... but I'm so glad that it was an option or I'd be starving later today!

It's very slow at work so I've been looking at Reclining chairs on Kijiji. (website for selling second hand stuff) I've found a few nice ones for a pretty good price... so we'll see what DH thinks about them and hopefully we'll be able to get one of them. We're trying to figure out how to re-arrange our living room furniture and it's all getting very complicated! :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

LOL Men! Mine tried the whole: You wanted this... and then he almost died :haha:. Yes, I wanted a baby.... but I do not remember saying: Yes stretchmarks, uterine craps and nausea :dohh:

I always find it funny when I get a call from OH (since he is away most of the time for work) telling me how exhausted he is! Oh Yes, I understand.. It's almost like you have to clean, cook, take care of the dog, laundry, and work a fulltime job.. while pregnant :dohh:! I totall understand why YOU are tired, sitting in the hotel and ordering food at night :haha:

Nimbec, mine said the same thing as yours the other day: I just want him to be here, so I can hold him! Oh right pregnancy is so stressful to you, and I enjoy gaining weight by the minute and dealing with crazy hormones! Sometimes I wish I could take their role for just a few days and let them carry the baby :rofl:


----------



## nimbec

hahaha ladies we should get a collection of quotes together!!!! I have to say I have a fabulous oh and he is 100% supportive ....just sometimes says the wrong think and perhaps doesnt quite think things through LOL!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

I think the list of quotes would be fabulous!!!! I do have to admit that Shane has been a completely different person since we have gotten back together. He has been really supportive & has decided that I'm not allowed to lift anything more than about 3lbs! Which at times is great, but also makes me feel like a sissy at other times. But I do love the way he has been since getting back together, he has just said some pretty stupid things at times. Which I know as soon as the comment leaves his mouth he is thinking "What the Hell did I just say?"!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph my dh is the same! Last night we came home from walking the dogs and I literally collapsed onto the sofa. He then said "I'm so tired...and you get a lie in tomorrow" (because of my midwife appointment) "it's not fair!"

Ummm..is it fair that I got up, cleaned the house from top to bottom, went to work, came home and made dinner, and the marked exam papers, all while growing a baby, while you constantly said "Sarah look...I have a pen moustache!" 

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

He's so silly sometimes!


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: LMAO

"Sarah look...I have a pen moustache!"


----------



## maybesoon

lmao.... There has been a constant conversation around our house the last couple of weeks about who is going to be changing diapers..... Well I happily told Shane since I have done all the feeding & diaper changing up to this point & will get to continue it all until lo is born & then after lo is born I'll be bf so I'll be doing all the feeding.... It's only fair that he do the diaper changing..... His daughter Audry looks at him & says "yep, that sounds fair to me"!!!! hehehe


----------



## nimbec

LMAO!!! yes a typical man take on life! hehe


----------



## Steph82

bwahaha Maybesoon, on the subject of feeding:

I was telling Rob that we needed a table lamp on the headboard for the night feedings and he said: "Well don't you want to take the baby out of the room to not wake me up?" bwahahahahah "NO, actually I don't want to do that! Since your only home every other weekend, YOU will be the one getting up and I will be sleeping through it"


----------



## Steph82

But... In Robs defense... He just doesn't think before he speaks lol and he admits that! He said he is planning on cleaning and cooking, taking care of LO and anything else he can when he is home (since I am alone with Grayson most of the time).


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha Steph I keep telling Shane that's what I have him around for. He's the one with experience!!! He just looks at me & rolls his eyes. 

We have been having a great time with it since we have gotten back together. He's finally really into the baby thing and I am loving it!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph I didn't realise your oh worked away so much, that must be tough. Will he be able to have some time off when Grayson makes his appearance?

And yes...pen moustaches. That is what I live with! In fairness, I do find moustaches quite amusing!! 

I've already told dh that when he goes back to work if he needs to sleep some nights in the spare room he can. We both need a lot of sleep, and I'm hoping I get some catnaps during the day when baby is sleeping!


----------



## LittleSpy

V-Day: At this point, if something horrible happened, I would totally lie about my due date. I don't know if that would work since they'd probably request my files or something but I'd do it anyway.

ukgirl -- I've had a lot of watery cm for weeks and weeks now. I'm having to wear pantyliners. :dohh: Fx that's all it is for you!

nimbec -- LOL at 5 donuts and a chocolate bar! Good for you! :haha: I'd be so sick. And your poor OH. Yes, compared to the first 3-4 months (for us at least), pregnancy is _definitely_ the easy part! But all the discomfort of the first few months of parenthood is more rewarding and easier to overlook because, well, squishy baby! <3

Burger King -- Ew, I hate it! I also hate McDonald's burgers. The only fast food chain burger place I actually like is Wendy's. Not sure how far that chain stretches. I did have a bad time at work earlier so went to Wendy's for a dollar menu comfort lunch (seriously, healthy eating winner of the week here) and after I ordered, I looked over and saw Pizza Hut was right next door and immediately regretted my choice. :dohh::haha: But that's okay. I got out of Wendy's for like 300 calories. Pizza Hut would've been really, really bad.

LOL at OHs being stupid. I like to tease mine by telling him I want to be a surrogate for a couple who can't have children on their own and he freaks out that I'm actually going to do it and he's "going to have to live with a pregnant woman forever." :haha: The other day, we ran out of dog food and chicken food. Instead of offering to go get it himself, he just looks at me and says, "Have someone at the store help you with it." :dohh: Well, there was no one at the store available to help me, so I lifted a 50lb bag of chicken feed off of the floor and pulled a 40lb bag of dog food off the shelf and loaded both in my car. When I got home, I asked hubby to get them out of my car and he said, "Did you get help at the store?" then got mad at me when I said no. C'mon gentle sir, offer to freaking go get it yourself if you're so worried! Afterall, you are the one with the pick-up truck. Obviously not _*that*_ concerned, really.


----------



## ReadytoMum

My DH is having issues with re-arranging our living room. I have insisted that we need to get a recliner to have in the living room so I have a comfortable chair to nurse in and put my feet up. That will likely mean we have to get rid of our loveseat to make room. DH was whining about losing the extra seat and was all concerned about where guests would sit when we have friends over. (We would still have seating in the living room for 5 people, plus computer chair to make 6!) 

He doesn't quite get it that family comfort will come first, and that guests will have to make do! Our living room and dinning room connect, so we also have 7 dinning room chairs that can be used too! :dohh:

When I suggested that we might need to take into account a place to put a small cradle/rocker in the living room too, he started to panic a little bit and was like, "Doesn't that go in the nursery? Isn't that what that room is for?" I reminded him that we'll already have a crib in there and that this is much smaller and better for naps. So then he asked why we don't put it in our bedroom instead! And I told him because I would never get any sleep. Sigh. 

He's going to be in for an eye opener when this baby takes over our entire apartment! lol :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy.... I love Wendy's burgers too!!! Now I'm wanting to stop at Wendy's on my way home.... hmmmmm wonder if I can get by with that since I do gotta stop & get dog food on the way home????

And yes.... I like you will be lugging a 45lb of dog food from the shelf to the shopping cart & into the trunk of my car. However when I get home, Shane will be more than willing to go get it out of the trunk for me.....


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum lol at your dh!!! He sounds like he is majorly panicking, and getting himself into a bit of a flap! This is where you need to stay calm and pretend you already have a child when explaining things I suppose!!!! We are also doing some rearranging of furniture and rooms- we actually bought a love seat for our second living room, but dh has to touch up the paint before the furniture can go up...and he has to revarnish the floor as well. So it will get done by the time baby is approximately 21!!!!

Littlespy, minus bonus points (if thats a thing!) for your dh making you go get that animal food alone! But at least next time you need some you can say "I went last time...off you go" lol!

My dh now refuses to let me go shopping alone - especially if dog food is needed. But yet he's happy for me to take the dogs out alone down the icy roads?! :dohh: I think half the time the men folk just don't know what they are supposed to be doing!!! My dh definitely panics. Today he freaked out that we "don't have any stuff yet!" Because the due date was changed. By 12 days...it's not like we're having this baby next week!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh jeez these DH stories are hilarious! My DH is a star when it comes to running out to pick stuff up when I'm pg (heck even when I'm not!) this past weekend he went to 7-11 in the am to get apple juice as we had run out for DS. Then a few hours later he went again to get me my Hershey bar lol! THEN he went again later to get me an ICEE to share with DS (they really settle my stomach and DS just got all 4 eye teeth and the cold feels good!) THEN I realized that it was our turn to take snack to playgroup and asked if he could get it and he said 'yeah - ill be longer than usual bc I'm going to the grocery store - I can't show my face in 7-11 again today' (it's like 2 blocks from our house) I would've killed had I been the one doing all the running but he just goes without a word! Maybe it's a break for him bc I keep DS with me haha. 

He def isn't perfect though - we were setting up the crib in DS's room since they'll be sharing rooms for awhile and he was like I'll put it together today and then next weekend I'll take apart the desk. There's a huge corner style desk in there as we switched rooms with DS about 6 months ago so there's be more space for his toys and things as we only have a small living room and no playroom or anything, so the desk stayed in there. Well the desk was where the new crib was to be going so I was like no the desk needs to go downstairs first let's just do it all today. You wouldve thought I asked him to cut off his arm. 'I didn't realize this was going to take all weekend! When do I get my weekend??' I mean honestly where was the crib going to go for a week?? The room is big but not big enough for all that large furniture! Where was DS going to play?

So finally after arguing about it he finally just moved the desk down and put the crib in its place while I worked on washing the bedding for it and getting that sorted out. Later that night he actually said 'you were right I'm glad I just did it all at once' - I thought I'd fall over when he said that! All in all it prob took about 3 hours to do so he still got his 'weekend' plus we didn't have to work around a big crib in the middle of the room all week long.


----------



## Steph82

LOL SweatPea, your DH sounds lovely! I don't ask mine to get anything... but that;s mostly because I really don't ever want or need anything. I'll ask him to pick something up on the way home every now and again but I never have crazy cravings that I have to have (only after talking to you ladies on here of course :haha:).

Doggylover, it is hard not to have him around but I kinda like it :blush:. This way I have 10 days to myself and can go to bed early, watch all my girly shows, eat whatever I want. Then he comes home for 4 days and because we havn't seen each other, the time together is lovely. Not much fighting or arguing. I dohave to admit, i'm a bit of a control freak though, so I like to not have anyone to "run things by". 

He will have 2 weeks off when the baby comes, so that will be nice. During maturnity leave, I will do most of the feedings and changings at night (even when he is home). He will take over night time duty after the 3 months maternity leave (for the 4 days hes home). At that point I think I deserve to sleep, since he has the rest of the week to do that (and I dont).


----------



## nimbec

Well I say you where lucky he managed to do it my oh we'll erm let's just say DIY is not not strong point!! Ooooh I've ordered nursery furniture as was such a goo deal! Mum will put it together when she visits at Xmas otherwise we'd have to pay someone as its too heavy for me lol!!!! So funny he gets in a flap changing a lightbulb love him dearly tho!!


----------



## doggylover

Lol sweet pea!!! My dh does the same sometimes - ask him to do something and he acts like I am hitler for expecting it to be done at some point in the next decade! I think with women we see something needs done, we do it, and that IS what our weekends are for. Men...the things that need done are the torture clearly!! 

Steph, a girl I work with feels the same - her dh works away and although she misses him I guess you get used to it and enjoy having your own space. And you're right, when he is home that's your chance for a break!

Nimbec what furniture have you gone for? So exciting!!

We have a £10 voucher for Argos so I have been looking up some play mats on there to buy this weekend. So exciting looking at things and knowing I will be "allowed" to buy them soon!


----------



## Steph82

Oh and to add to the dogfood/ carrying story:

We were leaving the house last weekend and he was carrying some stuff (all his mind you and not really heavy) and he said: "Oh yeah, no worries, I got everything" me: "good, cause i'm carrying your son... that should be plenty lol" :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha Steph that was a GREAT comeback!!! I'm gonna have to remember that one. Although I will admit that when we go shopping he is always really good at taking everything in. I usually grab a few bags on the first trip & he tell me to stay in the house while he gets the rest. 

Last night when dinner was done I was cleaning up the kitchen & scrubbing the counters. He comes in the kitchen & says "Can't you just sit down for a minute & prop your feet up?" I replied "I will just as soon as the kitchen is clean otherwise it will drive me nuts".... He understands that because I can't stand a mess. We have hardwood floors & it drives me crazy if I can see anything on them so I am constantly sweeping them...


----------



## nimbec

Lol great response Steph!!! I must remember that one! 

I went for the mamas and papas sienna cotbed/changer draws & wardrobe it was such a great discount and made it within budget with enough spare to buy a lush changing mat :) I got £300 off then an extra 20% do I got the whole lot for just over the normal price of the cotbed alone. Mum has contributed too so will only cost us £150 for the lot yay!!!


----------



## doggylover

Just had a look and I love that! Really love white furniture, we are getting all white as well. And £300 off is the biggest bargain ever!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Doggylover :) I just loved it but thought it was totally out of price range until I recieved the discount email from them :) sooooo happy!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Just had a look and I love that! Really love white furniture, we are getting all white as well. And £300 off is the biggest bargain ever!

I'm such the total opposite of you on that one doggylover! I'm not a fan of white furniture at all, but I really love dark stained wood, especially mahogony coloured stuff. :haha: My parents had a wood working business when I was younger, and so I think they've brain-washed me into the country feel of loving dark woods. It drives my husband crazy... he doesn't like white much either, but he likes a lot of modern looking furniture which I can't stand. Poor guy. lol


----------



## kirstabelle

Hi ladies! Let me try to remember all the things I thought of while reading the posts. I also love Cadbury and hate Hersheys. But I do love pumpkin pie, so think I am assimilating fairly well here :haha: Hope everyone is done with the vomiting! I liked McD, BK and Wendy's before I stopped eating meat but now I mostly just like McD because their fish burger tastes better. I used to love a whopper junior with cheese, extra mayo, cut in half. That was my standard order. Plus onion rings with sweet and sour nugget sauce. Mmmmmm... Now I am ready for a filet-o-fish, french fries and some cadbury choc buttons. Ready to Mum, I bet that toffee candy bar you liked was a toffee crisp. That is one of my faves too. For the American ladies, that is basically a 100 Grand bar with better chocolate :winkwink: 

I think I am the opposite of you ladies in nursery furniture tastes. We got an unfinished birch crib from ikea because I am going to paint it to look like this one that I love that is crazily priced imo (over $600) https://kalonstudios.com/shop/us/caravan-crib and the dresser we got to use as a changing table looks like this https://www.cb2.com/shop-navy-chest/s266632 and I have my eye on a zebra print rug. Yep, pretty modern, not very white, not very traditional :haha: It will be so fun to see everyone's nursery pics when they are done!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks littlespy that makes me feel much better xx 

yesterday I asked Aaron if he loves me (I know he does I just like to wind him up) and he said yeh so I said would you do anything for me... then he goes... who do you want me to kill... I was..  what?? Haha he's so weird. 

He works split shifts and still helps out here so I have nothing to complain about or quote him on... I know he says some weird stuff though.. He thought ladies peed out of their vagina instead of the urethra hes so strange haha.. My kids say the best things though.. Lucas thinks that the baby is in my actual stomach and when I eat the baby catches the food and eats it too... since I told him baby wants ice cream. he thinks literally haha or he puts my shoes on and says look mum Im mummy Im pregnant haha. cutey!

I dont really care about furniture as long as its cheap and looks nice saves space and is functional then I am happy. Our cotbed is going to have a cot top changer with a drawer and added drawers under the cot and babies clothes will go in a wardrobe I emptied out in my room. I love the little circus bedding sets in mothercare I like the jungle theme. Im also buying a foldable bath seat that sits on our bathrub so the kids can bathe with him or I can. Fun! 

Im just wondering... do you need to work to get a matb1 form? Or do all ladies get one? I need one for £30 discount on cloth nappies xx


----------



## doggylover

You should get one at your 25 week midwife appointment. I got mine yestday, and she never asked me if I worked at all. I think they give them out, and then if you don't need it to claim smp, you don't use it (unless like you it's for something else!)

Kirstabelle I love the look of that crib! But the price at the bottom said &#8364;999!!!!!! As if someone would actually pay that! Your idea is much better!

I think it's so cool how different everyone's taste is, and what different nurseries we ar going to end up with! It's good as well as it gives me ideas I would never think of on my own!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I think aaron still needs it to book in his paternity leave too, so I was worried I wouldn't get one since it said the main point in it was to book maternity leave from an employer and I am a sahm lol.. Yay I can still get my nappies!! 

OH is doing my nut in!!! He went to work and told all the guys there that we have chosen Bentley as our name and not one of them liked it so now he doesn't like it, I asked if he wanted to change it to Benson and he said he loved it, then he's gone into work today and I get a text that now he dislikes the name Benson too!! FFS if we have to approve the name of our kid with 20 blokes who work at fedex we'll just end up calling him Terry!!! grrrr I'm going to hit him with a rolling pin cavelady style soon!


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl I LOVE Bentley infact I named my puppy Bentley and if I hadn't my baby would probably have the name!!! Ignore everyone and tell oh to keep quiet it's impossible for everyone to like otherwise the world would be full of about 10 names lol!!!

Well furniture colour was a major issue for me hehe I love the dark wood and oak and white but only off white more creamy colour - but white went best with the cot stuff I like so that swayed the decision plus the amazing offer. When they are finished we should all put up a picture!!!


----------



## melissasbump

UKgirl, urrghhh thats so annoying about your OH and the name. He should have just kept it quiet as its a lot more difficult for people to critizise when the baby is actually here. And for your info i think Bentley is very cute!

Re furniture colours i like white, babys furniture is currently pine but the new furniture we have for DS is white, i think its a lot to do with the type of house you live in too, we have a modern house but if we lived in an oldy worldy one then id like to have that type of furniture.

Well we have just been out for a nice wintery walk this moring and its nice to get some fresh air to be honest. I havent felt right since having Norovirus last week been throwing up randomly and constant awful headaches which i was at the doctors about AGAIN the other day. Not that anything can be done about them, she just signed me off for a week and im back next tues. Have managed to get most of my xmas shopping finished and wrapped now so thats a bonus!


----------



## lily28

Candy I love the name Bentley, don't let that stupid comment ruin it for you!

About furniture... I have no relationship with decoration, I like practical simple things and not a lot of knick knacks and clutter in the house. I'm not one to get excited about choosing fabrics curtains etc. Most of my curtains are hand me downs. Well half my furniture are hand me downs and the rest are IKEA. All I care about is that they serve their purpose and are not there just for decoration.
With nursery I will be getting IKEA crib and chest of drawers, in white as it is a neutral and I can use whatever color sheets I have any day.The rest are a mix an match from various catalogs I'm looking at. Not a fan of too much color as I like things to be simple. 
I just hope we don't end up with a nursery that looks like a white cell and baby gets psychological problems.. hehe! On the other hand I can;t stand the nurseries with TOO much color (especially the orange and green bleh) this is my nightmare: https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/13-eli-graysons-35084


----------



## ukgirl23

Yea I think we may go with Benson or Bensen not sure how to spell it yet. In our area we dont pronounce our Ts in a word so his name would be pronounced Benley which is nice too but hard to explain in school and stuff. I just got so fed up with all the negativity around it. 

I find white furniture looks lovely but get marked quickly. I thinknour cotbed is pine and the cupboards in my room are also pine so that is great I just have to buy matching cot drawers and the cot top changer. After straying away from the obaby zezu to the petite star maxi plus Im back to the obaby zezu again Im getting sick of strollers. I secretly check out other ladies strollers at the school and they all pretty much look the same lol. 

Mellisasbump Im.glad you are feeling better now. Hopefully the headaches bugger off soon! Everyone seems to be getting the bug at the moment. I have Connie home today. she was sick yesterday morning and I cant take her back to school until tomorrow. I think her problem may have een too much xmas tree chocolate though! Good you have a week off!! Xxx


----------



## nimbec

melissabump i'm pleased you are on the mend - slowly but surley! 

Well i have to go to hospital this afternoon as i'm having very weird runs of fast hb and i think it's confusing my pacemaker grrrrr it feels really weird as my pm is there to beat when my heart doesn't - i think its totally confused about my fast beats. well or that my heart has decided to behave differently for what ever reason! I'm quite short of breath too :( Hopefully they will sort me out and may be rejig my settings or prob put me on a 24hr tape. This is prob not going to help my plea for a normal birth :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: I think we should totally all post pics of our nursuries once they're done! It would be great to see everyone's finished results after talking so much after furniture and colours and cribs etc.

I know I'm itching to start getting mine put together!! But the crib is at my parents house and the chair cushions that we're getting new fabric on aren't ready yet. And we still need to move most of the stuff out of that room before we can really move anything in. Christmas break is our hopefull goal for getting in there and getting that stuff done! Just so hard to be patient till then!


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hello all.

Do you mind if i join you?

I'm expecting a little brother for my DD on 26th April.

Hope you don't mind if i don't catch up on everything that's been said so far, as i see you have 655 pages worth, so i think it would probably take me until my due date until i finished reading.


Hope everyone is as happy and well.
xxx


----------



## nimbec

Welcome Louise!!!! No need to catch up all you need to know is everyone is really supportive and we chat like mad lol!! Guess you already guessed that tho! 

Congratulations! 

What country are you from? We are a real mixes thread!


----------



## LittleSpy

Louise -- Congrats & welcome!

nimbec -- I hope they get you straightened out and that you feel better very soon!

ukgirl -- Boo to your OH! I think Bentley and Benson are cute even if they're not my taste. It takes all kinds! I would never say anything negative about a name someone had chosen (at least not to the parents! =P). My opinion should certainly have nothing to do with that decision. That's one of the reasons I don't think we'll be sharing our name (should we ever actually make a decision!) with anyone in person (will probably tell online :winkwink:). Last time, I wanted other people's opinions for some reason but this time I really don't care what anyone else thinks. :shrug: We're just having a really hard time with names. We had a hard enough time last time but we apparently seriously used the only 2 girl names we both loved on dd1! :wacko: Starting to be tempted to change her middle name really quickly and use her middle name for this one's first name. :rofl: Would seriously consider doing that, too, if Charlotte hadn't become so popular recently. :dohh:

furniture -- I like dark stained wood - cherry and mahogany mostly. DD's crib is stained cherry (not actualy cherry wood, mind you! :haha:) with lovely little gnaw marks all along the front railing. I do recommend getting some fleecey type rail covers for your cribs if the standard covers won't fit your crib shape (like ours). It was too late to bother by the time I realized Maisie was set on devouring her crib. Hey, now the crib just has character, right? I think we may have to buy another crib because I don't think dd is going to be ready for a toddler bed. Either that, or we'll continue to cosleep (has become a serious habit lately!). I plan to sidecar the crib for dd2 so I suppose I can have dd1 between me and hubby and dd2 in the crib on the other side of me. :wacko: We're going to need a bigger bed. Cosleeping is one of those things I didn't think I'd ever do but it turns out I must be that kind of mama. :shrug: Crunchier than I thought, I guess. As it turns out, I'm apparently one of those damn breastfeeding, cloth diapering, babywearing, cosleeping hippies. :winkwink: Who knew? :haha:

Edit: Ooooh, I'm a papaya! Just 2 weeks to V-Day!


----------



## Louise-H'08

nimbec said:


> Welcome Louise!!!! No need to catch up all you need to know is everyone is really supportive and we chat like mad lol!! Guess you already guessed that tho!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> What country are you from? We are a real mixes thread!

From south wales, uk.

Yes i did notice your were a chatty bunch :winkwink:


----------



## lily28

Welcome Louise!

I'm thinking of Benjamin Moore robin's nest (no 618) for nursery wall color, no matter the sex, what do you girls think?
Looks nice as a background to white furniture:
https://www.spearmintbaby.com//HLIC/810366e9161e46bb3b22e200636a0785.jpg


----------



## nimbec

Yay to papaya littlespy!!! stuck on that until 25 weeks now grrrrrr i'm missing my weekly fruit change lol

i guess you never truly know what 'type' of mum you will be untill you are in the situation!! The one thing i do know tho is that i will not be co-sleeping for a few reasons....oh would kill me as would have no sleep, oh would squash the baby, i'd never sleep for fear of squashing - i'm bad enough when the chuihuaua i sin bed with us!!!! Oh god ......maybe that means if i let the dog in the baby will end up there tooo.....eek! see as i say until you are in the situation its hard to know. I'd say do what ever works best for you and your familly!! 

My push chair/car seat has arrived YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm itching to have a look at it but i have to wait for oh to be back from the airport - not long now whooo hooo!


----------



## LittleSpy

I really like it lily! I'm a really bold/saturated wall color kind of girl but it gets me into trouble because I get bored easily. The nursery walls are currently VERY purple. I'm so done with that color at this point. :haha: I want an aqua/turquoiseish color but I don't think I have it in me to paint. And if I do have it in me to paint, it will be a much less bold color because we want to sell the house next year. :dohh: So I may be going with a color similar to the one in your picture (maybe a very slight bit more blue).


----------



## maybesoon

lily I love the color!!!


----------



## nimbec

I love it lilly!!!!!! My kind of thing! I've opted for mamas papas scrapbook boy border with 3 cream walls to match charactors face colour and 1 baby blue wall for a bit of a change! Its a big room so didn't want it to lok to bare. Then will have a blue patterened nursing chair and lots of cuddly toys BUT no psychodelic colours ! Although i love them i dont find them relaxing!

Louise i'm also from south wales!!!!!! I am now in Camarthanshire but travel to Cardiff for work! Where are you?


----------



## Louise-H'08

nimbec said:


> Louise i'm also from south wales!!!!!! I am now in Camarthanshire but travel to Cardiff for work! Where are you?

I grew-up in cardiff, and still work there.

Live just outside cardiff near Llantrisant.

That's a bit a distance to travel for work, i thought my journey was long.


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- I would never be comfortable cosleeping the way we do with our toddler with a smaller baby. This didn't really start happening overnight until a few months ago. That's the reason we're sidecarring the crib, the baby will be right there next to me for overnight feedings while having her own space that I couldn't possibly fit into in order to squish her. I'm so hoping my supply is good enough that we can at least make it through the night without supplementing! Would be so much easier! So, I'm quite comfortable with that option. :thumbup: It's not exactly cosleeping but has the benefits of cosleeping without the risk with a smaller baby (IMO). Didn't even realize it existed as an option when dd was smaller.


----------



## doggylover

Lily, all of my nursery furniture is going to be from Ikea as well!

Ukgirl, your oh is an idiot lol! This is why we arent telling anyone our name in 'real' life - people on B+B are too polite to say if they hate it, but people in real life won't be and we aren't going to be put off using the names we've chosen

Melissa glad you are feeling better :)

Nimbec, let us know how you get on at hospital, I hope all is ok. And yep, posting pics of nurseries is a great idea! Min ewon't be done until mid-Feb though, so a while to wait!

Welcome Louise!!! Congrats on your little blue bundle!!! Don't worry about not catching up on our reading - most of it is nonsense anyway!!

Oh my gosh lily, that is the EXACT colour we are wanting! That kind of blue/green/mint/duck egg colour, and white furniture! We will be nursery twins :haha: and I love those wee framed pics as well...must save that photo!!

Nimbec...can't believ your pram is here already!! Get it out asap (when dh is home) and give it a test drive!!! Put your dog in it for a wee spin around!

Afm...oh I haven't mentioned my pregnant friend in a while! I text her today to see how she got on at her 16 week midwife appointment. She of course replied...and didn't ask anything about me in any of her texts. When i eventually just ignored her and told her how I was in general, how my EDD got moved etc.......she never text back. Charming.

I've been marking exams all day and feel like my head is about to explode!


----------



## doggylover

Oh louise, can you give me your due date and I'll add you to our front page?


----------



## nimbec

haha Louise I lived in Cowbridge up untill a year ago! I have good friends in Llantrissant. I only work very part time now as we have moved and bubs is on his way. I'm a dressage (horse riding) instructor. Gosh such a small world!!!!!!!!! 

littlespy yes you can co sleep from day 1 they have things you can put in the bed. one of my friends does it! mindyou her oh has been evicted to the spare room LOL!


----------



## nimbec

I will do doggylover i'll be leaving in about an hour and if oh doesnt hurry up the pram ceremony will have to wait ubtil i'm back :( 

I'm going to put it up makesure everything is ok then put it back in the box to keep the dust away! It was such a bargain i couldn't resist!! plus dad actually bought it for me so a win win situation :)


----------



## doggylover

Yeah, we got our car seat out, had a wee play, and put it back in the box as well!!! 

I dunno about evicting my dh so I can co-sleep......you'd never have any more babies after this one! :haha:


----------



## lily28

^ Lol true!

DH already told me he will move to his studio if baby and I make too much of a fuss! I bet he will absolutely fall crazy madly in love with baby and he will not move hehe... After all he already has suggested co sleeping first.
If I judge from my mother in law's stories and my parents' stories, as both DH and I were super quite sleepy babies, ours will be a quiet sleepy baby too. I have no worries, yet!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, lily, I'll cross my fingers for you about that quiet sleepy baby thing. :haha: Maybe you're right. Both my mom and mil claim oh and I were no-sleeping tantrum-throwing terror babies. :dohh: I wouldn't go so far as to say that about dd but they also both claim she's "worse" than we were. She is quite "spirited" for sure, but they're both very overdramatic in general so I'm sure they are about that as well. And yes, dd is and has always been a handful but here I am ready to do it all a second time! I love dd's personality, as exhausting as it can be at times. Too bad for her, she is very much like me. I would probably get so bored with a quiet baby. At least if I have a calm baby this time, I'll still have dd1 for entertainment. :haha: I'm thinking there isn't a chance OH and I would produce a calm, passive, submissive personality-type child, though.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies!

Melissabump, sorry to hear you've had the same thing as me, truly vile virus!!!

Ukgirl, love the name benson! Very cute!

Hi Louise, welcome!

Lily the nursery scheme looks lovely, when are you getting to work on it then?! Mine needs new skirting and carpet before we can decide how to fill it lol!

Nimbec and doggylover, envious you have some bits already!! So exciting!! I can't afford to buy anything until new year, boooo lol!!

Regarding the cosleeping, we did it for the first 4 months as Sidney would not sleep anywhere else! I then gradually moved him into his bedside cot, then into his own room when he got fed up with me snoring lol :haha: He's a great sleeper now unless he's ill. Fingers crossed the next one sleeps in a bedside cot, but if not, then it will be cosleeping again for us!


----------



## Louise-H'08

doggylover said:


> Oh louise, can you give me your due date and I'll add you to our front page?

My due date is 26th April Thank You


----------



## maybesoon

Woohoo Me too Louise! Congrats!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Personally I dont care if people love or hate our babies name I like it and Aaron likes it so that is ll that matters. My mom loves the name which is great Im sure his mum will too. I think it is a gorgeous boys name and when he gets older it can be shortened to Ben if he likes. 

Hiiiiiii louise!!! Congrats and welcome :) xxx

lily I loooooove that bedroom. 

Im the opposite of you planning to co-sleep. I co-slept with Connie and Lucas I made sure the bed was next to the wall and baby was between me and the wall with my ex husband on the otherside so no crush issues and Im a mega light sleeper since having babies so any noise wakes me up. I was completely alone with Lucas so having him in bed with me and Connie was lovely. Some people said I would never get them out of my bed but it was actually rather easy. Lucas was a fi ger holder as a baby. He would only settle if he could hold my finger so I would sit by hiss cot until he fell asleep.


----------



## lily28

Glad you girls like the colors! I will get on with painting first thing after New Year. We need some time for the fumes to evaporate. And I will finally start shopping for essentials. The cradle is my no1 priority atm, and I know it takes 3 weeks to get it delivered from the moment I order.

This is my cradle: 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/onecherry/nursery/7482_2.jpg


----------



## ukgirl23

Thats gorgeous lily xxxxx


----------



## lily28

Thanks, I get a good discount too!!! hehee!


----------



## kirstabelle

Welcome to the madness Louise!

I love the color too Lily, turquoise was my boy color for the crib. Its my fave color in general. Since I already have navy as one of my colors though I felt like if I did turquoise and navy for a girl's room it wouldn't look very girly. Love your cradle too. And love that little poodle stuffed animal in the pic too, super cute!

My nursery won't be finished for ages either, just because I am such a crazy woman that I am determined to get as much of it on sale as possible, so have to wait for it to get there. I just know a bunch of the sheets and stuff will go on sale once January hits, so there's no point rushing to get them. 

We're not telling people the name we've picked until her birth day. I feel like when people hear it before its "official" they think they are entitled to an opinion on it. Which is really not the case :haha: I'm 95% sure we're going with Annelise. But we don't have a middle name picked yet. I would be fit to kill my DH if he invited his friends to have an opinion on the name. Unless they are squeezing the child out of their non-existent vajayjays they'll just have to keep quiet. 

Doggy your friend is so annoying. She could even have written a one word reply to your due date msg, like "yay". I think she is in for a rude awakening and some harsh lessons about selfishness when her needy little baby gets here! 

Pretty convinced we are having a "spirited" baby too, Little Spy. I think if baby was a boy I could imagine a calmer baby, but a girl with my genetic code? Calm is probably not happening! :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Oh I love it lily!!! So pretty!


----------



## maybesoon

kirstabelle.... I love the name Annelise!!!

bahahahahaha as for the friends squeezing the child out of their nonexisting vajayjays!!!! I think I almost pee'd myself when I read that from laughing so hard!!!

We are set on the girl name, but if we find out Tuesday it's a boy... eeeekkkk... We have no names at all picked that either of us like.... blah.... I have been harrassing Shane about if we find out it's a boy (which I think we will just because we have a name picked for a girl & we will have everything we need for a girl)... The good Lord likes to play those kind of little jokes on me!!!! But I've been joking telling him we will just name him NO NAME MEFFERT...... He thinks it's all funny because he's still convinced it's a girl....

I am so EXHAUSTED. This crap of being up all night with a kid that pee's the bed is for the birds. He is almost 5 yrs old & still wetting the bed. Last night Shane let him come & sleep in our bed (which was one of our no no rules) after he wet his own bed. Well of course having the tossing, turning, whining 5 yr old in the bed I got absolutely no sleep & of course.... He wet our bed at 3:30 this am...... So I am not a happy girl at all today. I can hardly keep my eyes open at work & my lower abdomen feels like it could pop at any moment with all the pressure down there.....


----------



## ooSweetPea

Maybe my DH wet the bed until he was almost out of elementary school - so almost 12 years old. He had a lot of tests done and they could find nothing wrong and suddenly he just outgrew it but it can be really hard on a child. His mom actually had him wear the larger size pullups or whatever for awhile and he stopped wearing them when he knew how to put his own bedding in the wash in the night if he woke up wet. He never had sleep overs or slept over anywhere else because he was so embarrassed - I always get sad when I think of him telling me about it :(

I don't blame you for not wanting him in your bed though. Even though you and DH support him, there are rules that he still needs to follow and they shouldn't be changed due to bedwetting. Obviously this would imply deeper issue but you don't want it to turn into 'I know I can sleep with them if I pee the bed' and have it turn into an 'on purpose' thing. Does he do the same at his mom's house? I know there are so many factors that can come into play when an older child still wets the bed and sometimes there ISNT a reason but it's worth investigating a little... can be a medical issue but can also be a mental one too. Also when older kids wet the bed, even though they may play it off a bit there are usually strong feelings of shame associated with it especially if they are shown frustration (as hard as it can be to have to deal with night after night when you are tired already) from a parent figure that they look to for support. 

Maybe you could suggest pullups or something as a trial run and see how it goes? Or cutting out drinks after a certain time in the evening? Also find out if it happens at his mom's house and what bedtime routine consists of there (or have DH ask) just so you know what it baseline. As much of a pain as it is to be woken up by him in the night - put yourself in the child's place and imagine waking up in cold wet pjs and bed sheets almost every night. I don't know exactly what age my DH started putting his sheets in the laundry and not waking up his mom (and depends on maturity levels from child to child) but maybe if he wets the bed you could have an extra set of blankets for him and a small bin for him to throw wet stuff in? Leave a washcloth by the sink or baby wipes in his room with a new set of pjs? Again 5 may be a little young for that plan to leave him to deal with it alone though. If you go the pullup route I would explain that you just want him to be able to be comfy at night and get a good nights rest, not about having to clean up in the night etc. 

Hope that helps! I know it's not super common but from hearing DH talking about dealing with it when he was a kid i thought I'd pass on what I learned from him :)


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon has the 5yo only started wetting the bed? If so there is probably a reason why, which your dh should be addressing, since he is his son. 

Just emailed dh the links for loads of bouncer chairs! He is right beside me on the sofa, but I know if I show him now (before dinner!) he'll just look at the pictures and prices, and I want him to read them, so it's for work tomorrow!! 

Both my brother and SIL were apparently notoriously bad sleepers and...so is my nephew! Myself and dh were both very quiet babies so I am PRAYING that it works for us and we get a nice quiet one (at nighttime...nice and lively during the day!) but we'll see!!


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea that is so awful about your dh :( it must have been awful for him when he was growing up


----------



## ukgirl23

my 6yo has problems when her dad is visiting from norway, it's stress related, my 4yo (5 in may) wets himself because he gets too busy playing and doesn't go until the very last minute. It could be that your Stepson doesn't want to wake up to go the toilet then it gets too late. Why don't you go in to him before you go to bed and wake him up gently and ask him if he needs the toilet and if he wants you to take him. 

I am getting some energy back lately so I've been doing mroe around the home but my back is KILLING me!!! Is anyone having this problem? it's right at the bottom round my hips? If you are getting it how are you easing it? I'm in so much pain I couldn't sleep last night xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all.

Wow its been busy on here today!

Welcome Louise! and congrats!

Lilly love that colour and the crib!

Maybesoon, sorry you had such a rubbish night, I agree with Doggy, maybe your OH should address why its happening?

Kirstabelle, Annelise is a lovely name (sorry think i spelt it wrong!)

Doggylover, your friend definalty has some issues, do you have any mutual friends you could talk to and fing out if there are any underlying issues?

Nimbec, hope everything is ok, did you go to the hospital re your HB?

UKgirl , thats so sad about your daughter getting stressed about your ex, must be heartbreaking, whats the next step in all that stuff now anyway? I hope the stresses sont affect you having a nice christmas. 

Sorry to anyone ive forgotten, brain is like mush!

Oh UKgirl, im having lower back issues too, i see a chiropractor once a month anyway for it as ive got mild scoliosis. 
Is anyone getting the dull ache in your bump if you walk too far? Oh my god i so dont remember getting this so early last time, if i walk to far it feels like my uterus is about to drop out, it feels so heavy!
Also this baby is super active compared to how Harrison was! i dont know how im gonna be in say 10 weeks time, the size of a house and struggling to move i think!
Re names, we have pretty much settled on Olivia Grace for a girl and our boy is definatly Lucas Daniel. 

If anyone is looking for a cheap tandem, we have just got ours delivered and are super impressed with it. It was £115 brand new!!


----------



## doggylover

Love those names Melissa! Is your tandem nice? Have you given it a whirl yet?!

And good idea about talking to our mutual friends. Although to be honest the two of them (there are 6 of us, but two live away) aren't interested at all in either or our pregnancies. I get that, because they are at a totally different stage of life (not even thinking about marriage or babies), but I have been surprised at their total lack of interest. So I think if there was an underlying issue with my friend, she wouldn't mention it to them, although ill definitely bring it up. To be honest, I think she is just having trouble coming to terms with what she's done- she decided to have a baby and luckily got pregnant straight away after years of disliking kids. I don't think she realised the enormity of it all until....well it was "too late"

Is anyone else getting sick of their wardrobe? I am literally wearing the same few things over and over...I am currently wearing an old jumper of my brothers...and I'm about to go out for dinner in it. I've come to the stage were if it looks half decent...it gets worn :blush:


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm not sure yet Melissasbump, we have a hearing just after xmas for directions, at the moment they are collecting all our notes from Norway and translating them to risk assess him, but the issues I have with him now are not the same as I had with him in Norway, my kids were babies when we left and need a different type of care. He doesn't seem to care about their safety, which scares me most. 

CPS say they have concerns about him after reviewing a few hours of contact with him, but they say I'm hurting my kids by not being strong and standing up and saying what I want, instead I'm just giving him what he wants, but it isn't easy when you're in court and everyone is telling you to do something and that it will be fine then you say ok and it comes back to bite you! lol They are right though I need to stand up more for them it's so tough though. I'm so scared of looking like a bad mum or looking like the horrible ex wife who refuses contact. 

I hate this back ache too!! It's horrible it's right in the base of my spine, I dont remember this pain so early on with my other 2, this pregnancy by far has been the hardest. I get aches in my bump too when I have walked too much or bent over too much. I'm forever picking up crap my kids drop on the floor it's annoying. I dont remember being like this so early on either lol xx


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover Im sooo with you on wardrobe sickness! More so probably as ive worn all this maternity stuff last time round! Im so loath to buy anything else though as this will be my last pregnancy and just got to get through a few more months. I may buy a couple of jumpers in the new year sales, but other than that im content to walk round like a bag of crap for a few months lol 

As ive said before re your friend i really hope you get close again even if its after you have had the babies, its lovely to share those special moments with a friend who is going through the same, my friend and me have boys 3 weeks apart and although it was her 2nd and my 1st it was really nice and still is for both of us as well as the boys.

Yes had a whirl round downstairs with the tandem. Its wicked!


----------



## melissasbump

UKgirl, i so feel for you , it must be so hard, although i havent been in your situation i do know the court system and CPS (Im a police officer) so i know how hard the whole court scenario is, let alone when it concerns your own children. ((hugs))


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ladies.... This has been an ongoing issue with dh & me. I completely believe it's a (get my way) tactic. The dh was letting the kids (both of them) sleep in our bed while we were separated. He allowed them to do this every single night then & even before we got married. When we first talked about getting married I told him the kid in the bed situation had to change. That was part of our issues many which led to the fight that led to him kicking me out. The kids would get up every night & come get in our bed to the point where I was getting no sleep at all because I was getting pushed off the bed. I asked him over & over & over again to take them back to their beds when the would do this. He was drinking to the point where I couldn't get him awake to deal with them. When we spoke about me moving back in, one of the conditions was that he would enforce them sleeping in their beds. Every night since Sunday the 5yr has been asking dh to sleep with him. Dh tells him no & the next thing I know he has wet his bed & in ours. Last night I even mentioned to dh that maybe he needs to take him to the doctor. Dh says "no". But I have spoken to the 5yr olds mom & dh's mom & they don't have this issue so that's why I think it's an "I'll get my way" type thing & it's working. And I just have NO patients for crap like that. So tonight I am going to sit the dh down & we are going to discuss this situation & if he won't address the issue nightly then I will.....


----------



## ukgirl23

it's so hard to do what is best for Connie and Lucas and give their dad fair time with them, It's all really time management and fitting everything in for the best of everyone involved. I just want the best for them but it just getting that for them without looking like an utter bitch face. It's stressful mainly but luckily last time I went the judge was very understanding and seemed to agree with my views and CPS spoke in court to say they had concerns and that I had done my best to give him contact but he's using it to continue abusing me and controlling my life. 

The hardest thing is when you have been abused in a relationship for 6 years and you're so used to giving in and scared of what the other person will do to punish you if you go against them that when you actually have the chance to say no to him it is very difficult to stand in their face and say no. I know this wont be the end, I know after court he'll pick a fresh battle and until Connie and Lucas are old enough to decide for themselves what they want and see him on their own hands I'll never be free from him. He's been fighting me now for almost 7 years, 12 if you include our relationship into it. I've seen women who get harrassed even after 20 years of being apart. I hope that wont be me, until my kids are older though I have to play the court game but I wish he would think about the effects it has on our kids rather than just trying to punish me. 


as for the clothing issue I'm a SAHM so I don't mind what I wear, I have a few nice tops which I mix with jeans and I'm good to go, I have one night dress I got for court from newlook which is lovely for parties too. The one thing that annoys me is that I can not find a maternity coat ANYWHERE. What do they think pregnant women do in the winter??? :/ xx


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon pampers do dry nites pj pants, they are pjs that are absorbent so if little dude has an accident the sheets dont get wet, you can just change his dry nites and put him back to bed that way he is not getting his way into your bed and he might stop doing it. xx


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... I hate that you are in that situation.... It's really hard. My ex-husband was so the type that would make my life a complete hell if he didn't get what he wanted when he wanted. And the point where I started standing up to him was pure HELL!!! It's almost like they have nothing better to do then sit around & find ways to make everyone as miserable as they are.


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... Thank you soooo much!!! I'm going to look for some today!!!!!

That will be a blessing!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Melissa -- Yes to the bumpache after lots of activity. :dohh: I don't remember that so early last time, either! I do remember lots of regular but light BH contractions when I exercised heavily starting about this time with Maisie, though. Anytime I would jog on the elliptical or walk more than a couple miles, they'd start and the frequency of them would freak me out. 

On that note, I've gotten some BH contractions from hell over the last week or so. Not quite as bad as the ones I had every 5-10 minutes for over 2 weeks while in false-labor before dd1 was born, but way stronger than anything I experienced until about 36 weeks with her. :dohh: Luckily it's only one random one at a time, but seriously? I shouldn't be having to close my eyes and pause in order to breathe through BH contractions at 22 weeks! :wacko: Of course, in the scheme of real contractions, they're very mild and I'm being a wimp. But 20 more weeks of it (please for this baby to not actually stay in there 20 more weeks :haha:) with them getting worse scares me a little. :shrug:

Also, someone at work who I haven't told I'm pregnant said something to me today. Actually, she straight up said, "Hey Julie, how are you? When is your baby due?" So, she was quite confident blatantly asking. I feel better thinking that I look pregnant now and not just hugely fat. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

no problem maybesoon :) I think pampers to dry nites sheets as well. Good job you stood up to your ex and got away. xxx


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl.... It wasn't easy & it was after 8 long years & multiple hospital trips before I finally got the nerve up to leave. Then even after I was gone he continued to mess with me. They can't stand with you leave. It was really hard for a very long time. And I still work in the same tiny little town as we lived so I run into him pretty often. But now it's easier. Luckily for me though we didn't have any kids together. I mean I raised his two kids for years from the ages of 3 & 4 to 11 & 12. They will be 13 & 14 next year & I still talk & text with them.... They absolutely hate their father & I'm sure if not this next year then the year after they will be refusing to visit their dad at all. But the thought of losing them was one of the hardest things I faced with deciding to actually leave him.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies. I just woke up after 17 hours of sleep and feel ok so far. Haven't ate yet but i thought i would stop in to tell you i am feeling a bit better. DH stayed home and has taken care of me and i give him huge props for cleaning up after me and caring for me the way he has. I feel so lucky to have him in my life. 

I wanted to leave you with a quote ladies that are going through a difficult time. It has helped me through out this whole custody battle and even though it isn't over i feel that i have gained a bit of strength from it...... &#8220;When everything seems to be going against you, remember that the airplane takes off against the wind, not with it.&#8221; &#8211; Henry Ford

We all have something pushing against us we just have to push through it. I love all of you ladies and feel so blessed to have you here for me also.


----------



## nimbec

Mommabrown fx that you are on the mend!!! 

So sorry you ladies are having such a tough time with x's and custody :( I'm thinking of you and hoping eventually the judges will see you are in the right!!!!! 

Just a quick update on me: luckily when I was hooked upto the pacing machine my heart did its funny thing so they got a good print out on the ECG. I'm so pleased as I didn't want them to think I was imagining it!! So I won't bore you with the details but I'm now hooked up to a recording device until Monday so they can watch what is happening. It's not a fault with my pacemaker it's something new my heart is doing - possibly just pregnancy related - hopefully!! I will know Tuesday what the plan is. I'm guessing this means ill def be having my early section :( anyway as long as me and bubs are ok ill be happy!!! I'm home as it a mobile unit attached to me and I have to press a button and write a diary when I feel odd! 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## melissasbump

Mommabrown that is immense sleep! Glad you are feeling a little better and that OH is looking after you. xx

Nimbec, Sorry to hear you are hooked up to a machine but glad they are monitoring you and hope its not too serious. Sorry it doesnt look like you will be getting the birth you want but trust me a section isnt too bad and like you say main thing is that you and little man are healthy xx


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown.... Great to hear you are feeling better. Hopefully you will be back to 100% soon! Woohooo for the hubbs for taking care of you! Thanks for the quote. It really says a lot in just a few words. I too feel very blessed to have you and the rest of the ladies here with me. Without all of you to hear me rant & vent I'm not sure I'd have made it this far.


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec.... My mom has gotten to wear one of those lovely monitors a few times... Hope they get it all figured out & it's nothing that can't be fixed easily. Hang in there, I know they are a real pain in the rear. Take care of yourself & lo.


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown glad to hear you are feeling better :) and that oh has been taking care of you well!

Melissa, most of the maternity clothes I have are actually hand me downs (or across since they will go back?!) from my SIL and I feel a bit weird wearing some of them as they are just so HER. I think I need to get more....but I never seem to find anything anywhere! And I think when my friends baby arrives she will be glad of the support, so hopefully I can be there for her when she needs me.

Littlespy, glad your bump is looking bumpy! I love it when people ask who don't technically know! A woman at my church asked me last week, and I was so proud of my bump for doing a great growing job!!!

Nimbec I'm glad that your heart did its thing when you were at hospital. Nothing worse than going to a dr for something (eg a terrible cough) and it not cooperating when you are there and you end up looking like a hypochondriac! Hopefully come Tuesday they will know what's going on in there. And if you do have to have a section, at least you know it'll be because its best for our little man.

Afm, just back from dinner with my family. My dad couldn't believe how much I ate! I didn't realise I was eating more!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone!!! 

I'm eating LOADS too! Can't seem to stop craving stuff, not always healthy either! 

Night all


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown glad you are starting to feel better!

Nimbec, that's good that they are taking your concerns seriously and are going to figure out what's going on and keep you and baby safe.

Melissasbump, we only had two boy names we liked and one of them was Lucas. Love that name! I also really like Olivia for a girl, and adore the nickname Liv. So pretty!

Maybe Soon your scan is nearly here! How exciting! That naughty little baby better show off the goods this time :haha:

Little spy I get those light contractions now too. I feel the tightening and release in my belly but it only seems to hurt if I already have some back pain or round ligament pain going on. The combination of the things together legit hurts. So if you're a wimp, then me too!

I guess I have been lucky on the clothing front. Most of my pants and some dresses still fit and I got a lot of maternity t's and tanks to use for layering with sweaters and cardigans as I can still wear a size bigger of regular sweaters. I did get some maternity tunic/dress things to wear with mat leggings and I just ordered a couple of plain black maternity dresses last night for work. I figure at some point here I will have to get some pants at least. And probably a winter coat. Trying to hold off as long as possible because I hate spending money on clothes I can only wear for a few months when we need so many other things for baby. I think the only annoying thing about the clothes is that I have to wear the support band at work and it makes my bump lumpy and oddly shaped so I can't really wear my cute little snug bump shirts. But it has helped heaps with my back pain, so can't really complain. 

Customers at work have been noticing my bump now and won't let me carry their bags etc, especially men. Men won't let me lift anything, even light things. Ironically the time I wish people would have let me sit on the bus and carry things for me was during first tri when I felt wretched, but if they want to make up for it now I'll just have to let them :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I feel your pain on the marking! My class started group presentations today.... GROAN. Some of them were pretty terrible. One more day of them to sit through on Tuesday and then I get to try and mark them. :dohh: A bit of a break after that though till their final on the 19th. 

Louise: Welcome!! Join the party. :thumbup: I'm due on April 25th! 

nimbec: Hopefully they can sort out what's going on and get things taken care of for you. Just try to take it easy and relax a little bit.

maybesoon: when kids revert back to previous behaviour it's often a sign of stress. It happens all the time at the daycare... it might be because he knows you're having a new baby and now that he's not allowed to sleep with daddy he's getting worried that he's being replaced. I know it's got to be really frustrating for you, but the issues with you and DH have an impact on the kids too, and they don't have the same level of coping skills that adults do. If DH isn't willing to talk to him, maybe you should take him out for a treat one day, just the two of you, and talk to him yourself. Ask him how he's feeling about the situation. Explain what's going on with the new baby, and how you're going to need him to be a big helper etc. Empowering younger kids is one of the best ways to help stop bad behaviour that's based on attention seeking. He probably knows that wetting the bed on purpose is wrong, but he might not see how else he can get the attention he's worried about losing. So you need to help him get it in a positive way. If you really want to work together as a family, it might be better if you talk to him anyway rather than trying to make DH do it if he's not willing. Otherwise your just continuing the seperation of "me" and "the three of them."

AFM, has anyone else noticed that their feet are swelling already?! I went to try on my winter boots that I bought new last year, and neither pair fits! I couldn't believe it. I hadn't really been paying attention to it, but after the boots I noticed that at the end of the day I have a pretty deep line where the top of my socks has been digging into my leg. :dohh: I guess I need to try and find some time to put my feet up a little more often.


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomum, my feet don't swell, but they get longer! Hardly any of my shoes fit at all anymore. In 1.5 pregnancies, I've gone from a size 8 to a 9.5. :nope: And they won't ever shrink back! The pregnancy hormone Relaxin relaxes all kinds of stuff, including the ligaments in feet sometimes, causing them to get longer and/or wider. Just more shit no one tells you about pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> Readytomum, my feet don't swell, but they get longer! Hardly any of my shoes fit at all anymore. In 1.5 pregnancies, I've gone from a size 8 to a 9.5. :nope: And they won't ever shrink back! The pregnancy hormone Relaxin relaxes all kinds of stuff, including the ligaments in feet sometimes, causing them to get longer and/or wider. Just more shit no one tells you about pregnancy. :dohh:

Mine seem to have gotten wider... but I knew that this was a possibility. I had read about it. I already have *gigantic* feet though, so having them get even bigger is really a problem. I already wear size 11 ladies as it is! It's incredibly hard to find shoes.

Some of my cousins have told me that their feet went back, and some have said they've stayed.... so I'm really hoping, and I mean REALLY hoping, that they'll go back down afterwards!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww, Ready to Mum your marriage ticker today is 1 yr, 1 month, 1 week and 1 day! Just had to point out the adorableness of that! :flower:


----------



## lily28

*Mommabrown*, nice to hear you got to sleep long and well, and kudos to having a DH that is helping out! I keep you in my thoughts!

*Nimbec*, sorry you are hooked on a stupid machine, but it is only for a day. I hope it is not serious. It probably isn't since you already have a pacemaker.Please let us know if there are any updates, ok? Hugs hun!

*Doggylover*, lol at eating! We got big pizza last night, it was meant for a party of 6 and DH and I had almost all of it! I think I had 5 pieces hehe! I usually don't eat junk though. I always have a big appetite but I fill up with veggie soups and salads etc.. Last night it was an exception. I think we should all enjoy a big meal now and then, pregnant or not.

*kirstabelle* so lucky you have clothes to wear! only my knits that stretch fit, but at least they look good. I need a pair of maternity jeans asap.
So sweet that they don't let you carry things!!! 
*
ReadytoMum*, I know all about swelling and growing feet, but so far I haven't experienced it. Maybe because it is winter and cold? I bet it would be very different if it was summer 
Will the feet go back to normal?


----------



## lily28

*maybesoon* about bed wetting: I was a bed wetter until I was 8. I had a lot of stress from my mother (she was brutal) and was constantly terrified that she would hit me, and she would for no good reason. I had no one to talk to and felt quite defenseless.
So try to find out what stresses him, and don't be mad at the kid, it really isn't his fault. It could be the home situation or friend bullying him.
Try out the flat sheets bed diapers that are for adult incontinence, they are cheap and usually get everything, you don't have to do laundry all the time, or air the mattress.

Best of luck!


----------



## dan-o

Nimbec, hope they figure out what's going on with your heart soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I didn't get swollen feet until well into the 3rd tri last time, I noticed it mainly when putting my wellies on lol!! It creeps on so gradually that you don't really notice too much.

I got a bit of a shock the day after I gave birth though, I looked down at my hands/feet and they looked all bony and deflated, very odd indeed!!! Then I looked at my face to find my 'glow' had gone also! Just like that! Glad to have it back at the mo :)


----------



## dan-o

Has anyone else felt baby having hiccoughs/hiccups yet? Mines been getting them loads in the last few days, its so cute!!!


----------



## Selena502

My EDD is April 3, 2013! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey Selena!! welcome to our thread and congrats!!

Mommabrown that quote was lovely I will remember it when times are tough in court xxx 

Lily sorry to hear about your mum, I know from first hand how frustrating it is to have to deal with a kid who wets themselves or the bed and it makes me really mad that I have to clean it up at their age but I could never show them that I was mad at them, I just clean them up and eat chocolate lol. x 

Swollen feet are my issue at the moment too, well it's only my toes, they are puffy and my engagement ring is stuck on a puffy finger haha, sexy huh!! Isn't pregnancy the high point of glamour! 

Well DD has gone back to school today after she was sick the other day, so once again I'm all alone but hey it's friday! I'm off out to get a milkshake and some krispykremes and a salad to balance it out  Little man is having a sleepy day and I'm going to join him I think after I've been to tesco and got my bed picnic! 

Is anyone else having a lot more stomach aches now? above the bump? I have them often and put it down to squishing... again glamorous... :) xx


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies, welcome selina! 

Well back to hospital for me grrr I'm allergic to the things that hold the leads in place I'm covered in blotches and it itching like CRAZY!!!!!! They are now giving me sensitive ones and I have to make do with them until Monday when I get to take it off!! Annoying as hospital is a 2hr round trip but omg anything to stop itching!!! 

So jelous of ladies who can wear per preggy clothes absolutely none of mine fit and I've even ha to resort to maternity knickers this week - lovely actually from mothercare and very reasonable price got a 5 pack for about £4 and they are great!! 

I'm sorry I can't help with bed wetting its not something I know anything about but what everyone has said makes complete sense! 

Hope you all have a good day I'm off to to get my stickers :)


----------



## Melon1003

Just a quick (but very warm) welcome to the 2 new ladies :hugs:

It's a fast moving thread but everyone here is lovely :happydance:


----------



## liams_mom

Sorry I've been MIA for a few weeks, maybe even a month :blush: But I am going in for my anatomy scan today! Super excited! At 15 weeks they told us boy with a really random crazy picture - but we'll know for sure today. Either way, girl, boy, I'm super excited. Oh and our "almost" 3 year old will be going to see Santa this morning. Its the candy canes he's really after though, I know it!


----------



## TeAmo

Aww exciting. let us know how it goes Liams Mom!!!!

I also am going for another scan today so they can check baby's heart again and make sure both hands are okay. I am going to ask them to check its a girl again! 

xxx


----------



## lily28

*dan-o*, no hicups yet but they should start soon enough since baby swallows!

*Selena502* welcome to the theread hun!

*Candy* thanks hun, she used to take her anger on me, and then I would wet the bet, and then she would be mad. Vicious cycle... Childhood is over and we have both worked past this, we have a decent enough relationship now. 
I know you are a good responsible and sensible mommy! <3
No stomach aches, but then I burp sometimes a bit of stomach liquid comes up, and it is gross. 

*nimbec*, omg you seem to never get a break... A lot of people are allergic to those thingies... Hope they get you the right ones!

*liams_mom* good luck with the scan hun, please update us when you get home!!!

*TeAmo* good luck with yours too!


----------



## nimbec

Daft question......what do hiccups feel like?? Im getting some definate hard kicks lol!

Thanks lily i'm all sorted - stupid really as I should have remembered from when i had it fitted origanally - ooops oh well i'll just itch for a few days :wacko:

Good luck liamsmom & Teamo!!!


----------



## dan-o

Little rhythmic jerks, exactly like you would if you were hiccuping! I don't think I felt it this early last time! 

Good luck for your level 2 scan teamo and good luck for your scan too liamsmom! X


----------



## LittleSpy

Hiccups are funny. I used to feel so bad for Maisie. I don't remember feeling them this early, either and haven't yet again this time. I think Maisie started at 27-28 weeks last time. Rhythmic little thumps, like dan-o said, as though you're hiccupping, but Maisies happened a little faster than mine normally do. I think she had them for like 13 weeks straight pretty much, poor girl. And she was head down that whole time so each hiccup would make her head hit my cervix (lightly, not like the painful cervix headbutts I got toward the end!). :haha:

Soooooo..... I puked again this morning. Seriously. WTF?! Who starts puking at 22 weeks? Other than me, apparently. :dohh: I don't even really feel sick, it just happens really suddenly and then I feel fine again like 30 seconds after. :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

oh no thats no good littlespy! Is there anything in particular that sets you off? fx it goes away very quickly!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Toothpaste, apparently? :shrug: Both times it's happened right after I brushed my teeth. And it's not like a toothbrush-triggered gag reflex thing, because I've done that plenty this pregnancy and can keep from puking then. I think the worst part is having to brush my teeth again after and worrying it's going to happen again right after I'm done the 2nd time. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Ack, nimbec! I just read about your allergic/splotchy problem! That's no fun! I hope that clears up quickly. 

We're a pitiful bunch, eh? :haha:


----------



## nimbec

hahahaha yup i though we where ment to 'bloom' in the 2nd tri lol!!!!!! 

Oh no toothpaste....ummm maybe u could try some kids flavoured stuff....it could be the strong mind your bubs is objecting too??


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I hope you got your new leads sorted so no more itchiness!

I don't know what hiccuping feels like for the baby...I haven't had anything that's very rhythmic and regular yet so I assume I haven't had any.

It's Friday :) this week at work has been great! Exams were on so no normal timetable which is awesome. And next week the kids are off Monday and Tuesday as well, so it will fly in! Be Christmas holidays before I know it!

We picked our bouncer chair today, and have ordered it and some stair gates. I'm very fussy about stair gates - they _cannot_ have a bar that goes along the bottom. I cannot handle those at all, I feel like in the middle of a sleep deprived daze, baby and I would end up tripping and sprawling down the stairs. So we are picking that up tomorrow and I'm just about to make a list of what else we are going to get tomorrow :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Just a fly by.... I signed up to cow and gate with Connie and they were amazing so I have sogned up again with this baby and I got a cute little cow teddy and a loads of money off vouchers for mothercaee and toysrus etc no cold calls either... you can sign up online through their website. they also have a free live chat service to midwives :) xxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh thanks for letting us know ukgirl. Wll go do that now!

It's my v day today!! Everything from now on in I guess is a bonus! But baby better stay in there for a long while yet!


----------



## ukgirl23

Happy V DAY!!!!!!! XXX congrats hun xx cant wait for mine!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Happy V-Day doggylover!!! :happydance:

That must be a big relief...!

I can't wait for mine to get here.

I also can't wait to feel something that I *know* is LO. Once and a while I'll feel something that I think might be LO, but I'm a bit of a skeptic... So I've convinced myself that I haven't actually felt anything yet. Sigh.


----------



## kirstabelle

I swear my baby loves the Beastie Boys :haha: Honestly, its like she starts dancing as soon as I put the song on. No Sleep til Brooklyn... I wonder if that's a sign :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Just made my list for us to take shopping tomorrow! :happydance: my dh is amazing, he has been saving up the extra money he earns from selling his photographs and we are spending it all on baby! So tomorrow we are hoping to get..

Bouncer chair
Stair gates
Playmat
Swinging crib and mattress
Sheets
Muslins
Changing mat
Car seat toy
Baby towels
Sleep suits
Scratch mitts
Gro-bags
Bottles

If we get all that then that is almost my whole list ticked off as almost everything else we are stealing from my brother and SIL, or people are getting us as gifts!!


----------



## melissasbump

Happy V day dogglover! Thats quite a list, enjoy the shopping!

Nimbec, hope the hospital sorted out your itching and you feel better soon!

Littlespy, Oh my god, i used to dread cleaning my teeth with H as i used to puke so much with it! Not too bad this time, it was so gross though!

Re the hiccuping, havent felt it yet this time, but Harrison had it loads and when he was born he was a really hiccuppy baby too, so funny, it used to make me want to wee like all the time though! 

So ive gotten a really swollen belly button today, its popped out but looks like a lump undeneath and is sore to touch or if im sitting on the floor, ive googled it and it could be an unbillical hernia which can happen during/after pregnancy, im seeing a doctor on tues so will mention it then


----------



## Mommabrown

Melissabump i hope that it is nothing! I sure hate how our bodies give out so easily while we are pregnant even though we need it to be tough. 

Happy V-DAY doggylover!! 

I don't think Emme has had them yet although i did feel her moving repeatedly over and over in the same place for a bit one day.

I too get sick brushing my teeth with this baby. Something about it makes me gag then it's on. 

Well i went in to get repeat check up from being sick and DR said i am looking at having Emmaleigh on the 22nd of March(Spring break week here) and he put it down in the appointment books. I am ready to meet her but yet at the same time I am very scared this time around and i really don't know why? It hit me like a ton of bricks after talking to him. Leaves me with 15 weeks of being pregnant...WOW!


----------



## TeAmo

scan went good. heart valve okay, two hands seen and another confirmation of baby pink!


----------



## nimbec

Yay teamo!!

Congrats on V day Doggylover whoooop whoooop !!!!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies :)

TeAmo, so glad the scan went well and everything looks perfect :)

Mommabrown, oh my goodness I can;t believe you have a set date for Emmaleigh's arrival!! It will fly by!


----------



## Mommabrown

Great news Teamo!!!

Thanks Doggylover i never set them this early before so i was in total shock when he asked about it. I hope it does i can't wait to hold his little lady in my arms. My friend Heidi brought her 6 month old son Logan over today and i held him the whole time and Landon loved seeing a baby around. I am so super excited!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww, yay for v days, and birth days and two hands! :haha:

15 weeks sounds so soon Mommabrown! Although I guess I only have about 17 weeks until my due date, so not really that much longer. But 15 just sounds way sooner!

Here's an updated bump pic... its getting bigger :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00037-20121207-2021.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## n_gods_hands

he ladies its been a while since ive been on here and I just wanted to let everyone know I had my 20 week ultrasound done yesterday and its a boy. my gender prediction kit was right at 12 weeks and my nub ultrasound guess done my doc was wrong at 12 weeks...I guess you cant really rely that much on the angle of the dangle at 12 weeks because our little munchking still has his dangle at 20...for sure...so exciting our little girl is going to have a little brother..named Aiden....

on the other hand wanted to get some advice on placenta previa found at 20 ultrasound...the doc told me I still had time for my stomach to stretch and for it to move that they were going to keep a close eye on it. He said it was covering my cervix...so any advice on this would be great...


----------



## ReadytoMum

n_gods_hands said:


> he ladies its been a while since ive been on here and I just wanted to let everyone know I had my 20 week ultrasound done yesterday and its a boy. my gender prediction kit was right at 12 weeks and my nub ultrasound guess done my doc was wrong at 12 weeks...I guess you cant really rely that much on the angle of the dangle at 12 weeks because our little munchking still has his dangle at 20...for sure...so exciting our little girl is going to have a little brother..named Aiden....
> 
> on the other hand wanted to get some advice on placenta previa found at 20 ultrasound...the doc told me I still had time for my stomach to stretch and for it to move that they were going to keep a close eye on it. He said it was covering my cervix...so any advice on this would be great...

Congrats on team :blue: !! :happydance: The boys are catching up!

I can't help at all on the placenta question though... sorry.


----------



## doggylover

Congrats ngodshands!!! Sorry, I also have no info on placenta previa.


----------



## doggylover

Boys are catching up!

13:pink:
11:blue:


----------



## ukgirl23

Placenta previa is your placenta covering the cervix. if it stays in that position they will have to do a c section. but most of the time the placenta moves up before birth. Did he say what degree you have? Xx Congrats on team blue!! 

Im 22 weeks tomorrow.. just 2 weeks to vday Im eager to get december over with and then we can start to buy our big items we worked out that we only have 3 pay days until april!!! eeeek. We are just buying the main bits first. we can get stair gates and doorway bouncers later. 

By the way if any of you like near the range they have a full baby safety kit. i.e plug covers, door locks and the toilet seat and fridge locks. I think it was around £5 I remember it was really cheap.. its in the section where they sell washing machines and toilet seats and shit. 

Other than that there is nothing new to say here from me. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Ngodshands, congrats on :blue:! As ukgirl said, the placenta still has time to move. I have a friend due 2 days after me who was just diagnosed as well. I know she was really hoping for a vbac. But I also know that a planned csection would be much, much more pleasant than what she went through last time. I believe my mom said she had it with me and it did move up enough. :thumbup:


----------



## ooSweetPea

I think something like 90-95% of placenta previa cases move in time for a normal delivery. Mine was .4 cm away from cervix at 16 weeks and at 22 weeks it is about 1.5 cm away - usually drs want you to be 2 cm or more away to try for a vaginal birth. My dr said bc it is moving so nicely already he isn't even concerned about it moving in time - I'll have future scans to check on it but I think I'll be fine! Mine wasn't ever totally covering cervix but I know that even when that happens there is a good chance it will move :)


----------



## doggylover

Exhausted...just back from baby shopping. We got some really great stuff, and ordered a few things like our crib :)

I reorganised my list of things still to get and it seems to have grown :haha: but at least half of that we intend to pinch from my brother and SIL, and then some of it is down for family to get us as gifts, other than that its mainly small stuff...like wipes...but the list still seems too long for my liking!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## dan-o

Wow doggylover, v-day already? Congrats!!! Were is the time going, it's scarey!!!

Kristabelle such a cute bump!!

Ngods, congrats on the fab scan, sorry no experience with pp aside from my mum who had complete pp with my sister. Obviously hers was no choice but a c-section!

Teamo, great news that all looks well with the baby!! And congrats on team pink!!


----------



## liams_mom

Well I had my 20 week scan yesterday and everything looks PERFECT. Definitely confirmed another :blue: for the roster! We have a name that came to me in sleep last night already picked out; Jackson Kiel. Doc said he's measuring about 10 days ahead and most likely weighing in at over 1 lb at this point so he's going to be big just like his brother was.. and well endowed (according to the scan tech :dohh:) Looking forward to pulling stuff out of dear son number two's room which was an office and moving the crib, rug, curtains and dresser in. So excited to have my gaggle of little men. :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Liam'smom congrats on a great scan and the great news of a little brother for Liam on the way! Since Jackson (love the name!) is measuring ahead you may get to meet him sooner than anticipated!!


----------



## nimbec

Doggylover yay for the shopping!! Its a fab feeling to actually be BUYING rather than looking :thumbup: 

Liamsmom congrats on the scan and team blue whoop we are catching the girls!

Kristabel youe bump is lush so neet and round :)

Ngodshands great that all ok on the scan but i'm sorry i've got no experience with pp - fx it moves in time!!

UKgirl yay 22 weeks tomorrow whoop whoop and i agree all you need is the essentials. Its amazing what we think we need and actually in reality we NEED very little!! What we want and all the making things look pretty is non essential bubs won't mind! 

Well afm i'm shattered too, popped out to another baby tabletop sale but behaved only bought a ted baker jacket for £4 couldn't resist :haha: but then ended up having lunch with oh, oh's bonkers brother & MiL. Then had to drop oh brother off 40 mins away and ended up getting the rest of my xmas decs.....soooooo tree now up and lounge all christmassy YAY Really am ment to be taking it easy as still attached to monitor BUT i will tomorrow and its probably a good thing for them to see it in normal daily life too! 

My bump feels huuuuuuuge today lol

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec sounds like a very busy day! And I think it's definitely better for them to get a realistic view of your heart rather than you just resting for four days and them thinking you are fine. A ted baker jacket for £4?! Bargain! I never see things like that...you must have a sixth sense for hunting the good stuff out!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Evening all,


I had my first physio appointment yesterday for spd....... I am now the proud owner of a support belt and stick. She wants me start using to stick to try and prevent it getting worse, I just don't think I can bring myself to use it..I certainly don't want to use it at work, it's a new job and after my experience of my contract being ended at my last job (one week after telling them I was pregnant) I don't want to give them any reason to end this one. I have not told them I am pregnant yet, waiting till I legally have to at 25 weeks. I am a large lady, so no bump yet.

I feel stupid using a stick. Although, I tried the belt today, it's a bit uncomfortable but my pelvis did feel supported, still painful when I was walking and when I took it off, but it was a little easier. I guess I will keep giving it a go.

I have beel browsing for baby stuff for weeks, I have bought a few outfits but nothing big, maybe in the new year.

Hope you are all well
Sarahx


----------



## ukgirl23

my bump wiggles and wobbles when Benson kicks me now!! Not long to go til wavey belly days!!! yaaaayyyy!! :) Which fruit am I today I wonder :D xx


----------



## doggylover

Papaya! And you stay papaya for like four weeks!

Sarah I'm glad that the dr was able to give you some things to try and help with the spd. I wouldn't want to use a stick either, so I definitely understand where you are coming from, but I hope the belt really starts to help.

Afm...we put our tree up....but since we actually going away for Christmas this year we didn't buy a big tree like usual, we just put up a mini (2ft!) one. It looks so sad!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Aww Doggylover I'm impressed you got any tree! Where are you off too for Xmas? I have 9 coming to me ....OMG!!!! 

Just a thought - 3 weeks time we will be 3rd tri!!!!!!!! Scarey!!!

Ukgirl did you err find a coat?


----------



## ukgirl23

hooray for the papaya but boo to 4 weeks of no new fruits :( 

Awww to the xmas tree doggylover! my kids make me put ours up on the 1st. I love our decs. 

Nimbec.. NO I couldn't get one anywhere apart from newlook and that one was gross! Someone tipped me off to maternity wear in matalan and as I needed some new gloves I went there.. guess what... NO COATS!! omg seriously I think they think preggos become house bound! I managed to fin an old winter coat my aunty gave me which was 2 sixes bigger but it's too warm and makes me feel funny :( I'm sticking with my superdry jacket for now :( 

Omg to 9 ppl coming over! I wouldn't cope well with that haha and it's scary that soon we will be in the home stretch! 

My kids are driving in insane today, Connie is accident prone and Lucas is whiny!! grr!! must be insane having a third!  x


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I am with you on the coats. Horrific selection!!!! Luckily I have a coat from tesco - not maternity- but it has duffle style toggles at the top and then none further down so its great because my bump isn't restricted.

Nimbec, I know, three weeks until 3rd tri seems INSANE!! I actually cannot believe that, that makes it seem like these babies are coming so soon! We actually found a mini tree in our airing cupboard that the previous house owners had left. It's been there since we moved in, but we never looked twice at it until we decided we couldn't justify getting a real, 6ft tree for just a week or so. Just heading over to my in laws in Norfolk for the week. We had Christmas with my family last year, so this year we're off to dh's. it'll be my first Christmas ever away from my family :cry: and my nephew is just starting to understand what Christmas is so I'm pretty upset about missing it all, but :shrug: what else can we do?! 9 people for dinner?! You are insane! I panic cooking for more than myself and dh!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I shall go see in tesco! I get hot quickly on the school run so I need something thin and airy too. x


----------



## melissasbump

Nimbec i agree with the others lol you are insane with 9 people for xmas dinner and preggers! We had everyone at our christmas i was pregnant with H and i was so sick my mum and OH ended up doing it all and i spent most of it in the bathroom. We are having 4 over this time but only 2 grandads and my parents and my mum is doing it again, and buying it all, result!

Doggylover, its insane we are nearly in 3rd tri, i cant wait though! i feel like my life is on hold to some extent until ive had this baby, just want to not feel bla and eat pate!

UKgirl, I agree re the maternity coats, ive got a thin maternity jacket from last pregnancy but its too cold for that now , im just about still getting into one of my coats and im hoping to get a poncho type thing for xmas to see me through the remainder. S loath to buy ANY clothes though, im saving to but a whole new wardrobe next winter as i have hardly anything!

We have had a pretty busy weekend, yesterday met friends for lunch at soft play then we took H to the zoo to see santa, they have a lovely grotto although there was a bit of a queue!
Today we have been over SILS as they go away for xmas so we exchanged presents with them, now am home and exausted. My bump is HUGE I mean seriously i look like im about to drop, and getting Braxton Hicks the last few days too, seems a lot earlier than last time for all that in my opinion!
Been headache free for a couple of days which has been a bonus too, long may it continue, im back at the docs on tues.


----------



## TeAmo

^^ You're crazy doing that whilst up the duffer! I had 8 adults and 4 kids over last year for xmas dinner and I cried twice hahaha:baby: I would not attempt it this year!! 

I hope you are all well! I thought I would pop up a picture of my 22 week girly bump:cloud9: taken today! Nice and round now! Please excuse my wet hair, I had just showered. 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nimbec

Well I'm cheating slightly!! My mum used to be a chef and will be here to help and the MiL I bringing the turkey ready cooked - so not quite as bad but .... Wasn't preggy when we decided to do Xmas at mine lol!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

gorgeous bump teamo!!! xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Beautiful Teamo!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Lovely bump TeAmo!!

doggylover: we put up our Christmas tree today too! We finally got the Christmas stuff up, and we got rid of a bunch of furniture from the living room/dining room as well so we could start tidying up and getting our common space a bit more organized. We put out two small bookcases, two coffee tables and a trunk, and everything was gone off the side of the road within an hour! It was pretty impressive.

As for me, today was Christmas dinner number two this weekend. We had one to go to on Friday, and then another one tonight. It's been a busy weekend! Now we just need to wait till the 22nd when we head to my parents house for Christmas.

I really started to notice today too that I'm getting some really painful shooting pains on a fairly regular basis now in my right butt cheek. And ooooh man does it hurt! I've woken up the last two nights with charlie horses in my calves too. :( I know that I've been pretty terrible about drinking water the last few days, so I need to get back on that and hopefully that will help my muscles relax a little bit.


----------



## nimbec

Lovely bump teamo!!! 

Well I'm sat waiting for routine Midwiffe appt it's absolutely freezing here -6!!!!! Then off to get these leads removed - cant wait they are soooooo uncomfortable ! 

Hope everyone has a good day happy Mondays hey! Grrrrr


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies! 
Wow to almost being in the third tri! I don't know about you ladies but this pregnancy is just flying by! Not long till we will be holding our gorgeous little boys and girls! 
Booo to no maternity jackets! Thank goodness my sil sent all her old (and my old) maternity wear back to me and there was a jacket in there too, its long and covers my butt, but its also not too think so I don't over heat but if it is extra chilli I can wear a jumper with it! 
Finally got all our Xmas decorations up and it all looks so lovely! Paige is starting to understand not to touch the tree or mummy gets mad hahaha! Bless her! Thank goodness we are not at home this Xmas! When I was pregnant with Paige I apparently agreed to have her 2nd Xmas with my mum coz we wanted her first at home just us! But it's worked out well lol! Then next year were at home on our own with our lil no name boy (lol) then the year after with oh family!!!! Lol planned well in advance to keep everyone happy! 

Afm busy busy weekend! Went last min Xmas shopping (usually by this point I'm done wrapped and eagerly waiting for Xmas but just haven't been bothered this year) all I'm saying is never again! Mental! I was aching all over bump was awfully painful and I was aggravated and tired as I also had the pushchair! People do not care about people with pushchairs! But I managed to get everything apart from wrapping paper and cards so that's my job for today! If I can bothered! Bought a few little boy bits for our lil man who is sooo active at the moment! Feels like he is trying to kick his way out! 
Is anyone having trouble with names? With Paige we had her name picked out before we knew we were pregnant, along with cole for a boy! Now I know we are having a boy I hate it! But oh still likes it! Yuk! Lol have a good day ladies!!!! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

awww good to get it all sorted out Nimbec xxx 

kealz.. glad you have a coat! I'm just sticking with my superdry jacket and a hooded top under it, I don't really feel cold anymore. OMG I hate xmas shopping! I got bump bashed by this stupid old lady in the supermaarket the other day then she smacked Lucas round the head with her basket I called her a stupid bitch and she just looked at me funny. I really hate how people just barge past when they are shopping, like mindless zombies. I feel like shouting at them.. yeh dont mind bashing the bump there's only a tiny undeveloed baby in there trying to grow!! Stupid people.. 

AFM... I'm in my ranting mood if you hadn't noticed already omg I have everything to moan about today!! My aunty (the one with the kid) asked me what sizes my kids were in clothes so I replied and asked her how big her daughter is now so I can buy her something, we are skint to the bone this year so it's probably going to be a dress from primark, and she's like oh yeh she would love a new nike track suit.... the kid is 1 year old and I'm not paying money on nike!!! She can have a primani track suit... omg. 

Lucas is taking his turn to be home from school today, he has a really horrid cold, I've been up all night wiping his nose :( I'm shattered and to top it all I have to clean the bombsite of a flat! 

moan moan moan from me today lol.. sorry ladies... on the plus side I did just eat 2 tuna mayo sandwiches and they were yummy! Suppose I best get on with the house work and wiping of noses now! Have a nicer day than me! xx


----------



## lily28

Wah! I just saw my belly move!!! this is crazy!


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl your aunt said the one yr old would love a Nike track suit? Wow, that one yr olds speech is amazing!!!

Kealz you'll be able to put your feet up on Xmas day if you are at your mums, no stress or worry about getting things sorted out!

Afm, the bright side to my day is the electric went off in the town my school is in so we all got sent home. I may get used to being home in the middle of the day because come September I am officially unemployed.

The job I currently have has been to cover a career break of a woman who is studying a nursing degree. When I went into my headmaster today to sort out dates for my maternity, he unfortunately had to tell me that the woman I have been covering for (for the last 3 years) is coming back in September. It totally caught me off guard and I burst into tears in his office :blush: I am absolutely gutted to be leaving the school because I have loved it there. After Xmas I only have 8 more weeks there, then I'm done, and I am so so sad to be leaving. 

I'm also shitting myself because this couldn't have come at a worse time. We always knew it was a possibility, but tbh nobody (including everyone I work with) thought she would be back. There are zero teaching jobs around, so I have no chance of getting something new, especially since I wouldn't be ready to start until at least next January. 

So a really crappy day for me :( I emailed all my friends at work and they came round to my classroom and I bawled :blush:


----------



## kealz194

Aw no doggy lover! Sorry about your job! It's hard when you don't know what's gonna happen with your future! I was in the same position beginning of the year! It's hard but we manage! I feel like it was meant to be as I don't think I could have left Paige lol! Have a nice day to ourself an watch a good movie and pig out lol! That's what I'm doing today to cheer myself up lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

I have Christmas 24 on, cheering myself up with Xmas movies!

I'm glad that you have said things worked out for you - everyone at school kept saying that they will for me, but its hard to fathom at the minute. So it's nice to know that sometimes they really do. As my headmaster said, it could end up being great as I currently travel an hour to get to work, so if I got a job closer to home it would be much easier with the baby. Maybe he was just trying to make me feel better!!!! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Obviously she didnt say it doggylover but even if she had she still wouldnt be getting one!

Sorry to hear about your job xxx


----------



## kealz194

It gets easier! Go online and have a look to see what you are entitled to! You maternity pay should not change till ur maternity ends as its not your fault your losing your job! Once your maternity ends you should get help from the council etc! It all looks horrible now but it gets easier! We manage at the moment! It's all about budgeting and planning but it works! Today is the first time I've actually been 100% broke (hence a big fat sausage sarnie and a movie and duvet feelig sorry for myself ) and had to ask mum to borrow £25 to get hubby to work and milk and bread! I put it down to Xmas an the cat being ill! But you manage and family are great! You will cope! :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Bloody animals...those vets bills are definitely a pain for us as well and always come at the worst times.

Luckily we have enough saved to get us through at least one year happily, and I have been reading up and I still get paid smp even though I won't be employed by the school anymore which is good, as that will be up until December. I think it's the shock of finding out more than anything, I did NOT expect this is how muc day would go! Someone actually asked me this morning when I would find out and I said "oh not for ages yet!" :haha: I felt silly when I was crying to her later on!

Once the shock wears off and I sit down and sort out our finances - high interest accounts are going to be my new BFF - I will feel better. Until march 8th when I have to leave them and I'll be a big, pregnant, crying, whale of a human!!!

Ukgirl, I always buy my cousins clothes in primark. They are just as nice and for kids it makes more sense as they will grow out of them so soon. Your aunt is also rude to ask you to get that considering how insanely expensive Nike is!


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies.... Sorry I haven't been on since Thursday.... It's gonna take me awhile to get caught up!

Hope everyone is doing well. Good Luck to anyone getting scans this week!!!

AFM... I woke up at 3am on Friday morning with the left side of my head feeling like it was going to explode & puking. TMI but puking bloody mucus. Went to the doctor. Got yelled at for not going sooner (didn't know I was that sick). Had a fever of 102, sinus & ear infection along with strep throat!!! My throat was burning a little but I thought it was just a little raw from sinus drainage... My tonsils were the size of balloons but never hurt at all... So they put me on a huge dose of Amoxicilian & gave me a cough syrup with codeine in it & told me to make sure I took it ever 4 hours on Friday..... Feeling a bit better today.... But not 100%. Had snow on my car this am.... UGH! I live in Texas because I HATE the cold.... Sitting at work, not feeling it today...

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Urgh maybesoon that sounds awful!! Glad you are feeling a bit better now though xx

yeh doggylover exactly. nike is expensive Im pregnant with 2 kids and just lost half my income so she aint getting nike lol. I agree primark clothes are lovely. I get my kids stuff from in there. Not only that she is a year old she'll grow out of her clothes in six more months or less! 

Im sure its a shock now like you said about your job but I think that when you let it sink in a bit you can think about how you can sort it out. I was the same when I lost my legal aid but everything can be fixed.. I think that even if you loose maternity pay you can still claim maternity allowance for a year starting from the date you start maternity leave xxx


----------



## doggylover

You ladies are a mine of info, will have to get a look at maternity allowance candy, thanks :)

Maybesoon oh my gosh I'm so sorry you are so sick! Not 100% sure what strep throat is (any uk ladies shed some light on this for me?) but it all sounds awful. I, in my non medical capacity, prescribe lots of bed rest and being taken care of by oh!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo -- Love the bump! And yay, I feel like people's bumps are finally catching up to mine and I feel like less of a freak now. :haha:

nimbec -- Hope your appointment(s) go/went well! Brrrr, -6! I assume that's Celsius, but still. The high temp here today is supposed to be 24*C. Not very Christmasy, though. :nope: Supposedly our last day of exceptionally warm weather for a while, though and looks like we may actually get below freezing later this week (fairly rare here).

kealz -- Yes! Definitely flying by! Did your first pregnancy drag on forever? Mine did. By this point last time, I had pretty much EVERYTHING ready to go (including my hospital bag packed!! :haha::dohh:). I can't even comprehend the amount of stuff I still need to do this time. :wacko: We are having the worst time ever with names. I sat down on Saturday after some morning chores and wrapping gifts with ONLY naming this baby on my agenda. She remains nameless. :shrug: I have several names I like but none of them are sticking. I seem to recall just _knowing_ Maisie's name was the right one and I guess I'm waiting for that feeling again but I'm nearly positive that isn't going to happen. I thought it happened a couple of weeks ago but hubby wasn't on board with the name so now I've talked myself out of it, too. :nope: We've had a boy name ready to go since before I was pregnant with Maisie, too, and I do have a feeling that if we ever have a boy, I'm going to hate it, too! :haha::dohh:

ukgirl -- LOL about a Nike track suit for a 1 year old. Seriously? She'd get a 2nd hand one from me, lol! I'd probably be too cheap for even that. :dohh: And haha, at Doggylover making the point about the 1 year old actually expressing a desire to have a Nike track suit. :haha:

lily28 -- Yes, belly moving is crazy. And it just gets crazier from here! I have videos of my belly moving with Maisie. Seriously bizarre to watch it completely change shapes while she was rolling around late in 3rd tri. :wacko:

doggylover -- Aw, I'm sorry about the job. Do you still get maternity leave despite not having a position to come back to in September? Because if so, I'd say it couldn't have come at a _better_ time! :winkwink: If not, that makes my HR spidey sense tingle. I have to tell you, I'd kind of *LOVE* being told I'm laid off as of like next July so I could collect unemployment benefits while I go to school! :haha: But that's mainly because paid maternity leave is nonexistant here and I only get 12 weeks and I'm going to use every ounce of my sick and vacation leave during that time (plus about a week of no pay). Still planning to not come back anyway at the moment but of course don't know if that's a legitimate possibility.

maybesoon -- Feel better soon!!

Oh boy, it seems I'm ravenous today Should I try to hold off 1.5 hours for lunch or eat my afternoon snack (greek yogurt) now? Decisions, decisions... :haha: I think snack NOW.


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy... I know!! Its ridiculous to ask someone for that sort of thing at xmas! She can buy that for her daughter herself. I have more important stuff to buy and my own kids come first. I know that every year they go on holiday 3 times and get mine jumpers from primark which I dontt mind but if she can afford to fo on surfing holidays 3 times a year then she can buy her own kid nike shit. Im going to buy her a primark tracksuit lol.

Is anyone getting dizzy when they stand up for too long? Xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies! I go back to the doctor tomorrow. They did say something about possibly changing the meds when I go in. 

ukgirl... I have been getting dizzy but only when I first get up from laying down. It goes away pretty quickly. And well with an ear infection that's probably most of the issue....

doggylover.... It is an infection with a germ called Group A Streptococcus bacteria. You can get puss pockets in your throat & your tonsils swell up. Lots of people think that if they have their tonsils removed they can't get it anymore. That isn't true, you don't have to have tonsils to get the infection. Once you have the strep virus in your system you will always have it (from my understanding). I use to get it all the time as a child, but it's been about 5 years since I've actually had it.


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon I had it last winter it was gross :( I get tonsillitis a lot but they wont remove my tonsils because I bled excessively after having a tooth out and had to have emergency stitches :( Its a good excuse to eat ice cream and crisps though! hehe 

I think my problem is baby is laying really low making my legs ache. Although at the moment I can lay on my back fine :/ weird


----------



## doggylover

Ok I get it, strep throat is tonsillitis (I think!) yeah I had my tonsils out as a child and haven't had it since which is good!

Littlespy, I will still get paid my full amount of maternity pay, I believe. Technically I am employed by the education authority and not the school, so even though I won't be going back, because I am with them in the 26th week of my pregnancy they will pay me until December 2013, which is all I would have gotten even if I went back. I know I'll love having the time at home, but I am already panicking about finances. We are very lucky that we have a great amount of savings, but I am a big panicker when it comes to money, and this just sends me over the edge!!!

And eat your snack now! I am currently eating an apple with peanut butter :mrgreen: yum!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl..... My baby is laying really really low too & it seems he/she is putting an enormous amount of pressure on my lower abdomin to the point that when I've been laying & I get up it is almost painful. I'm most comfortable on my back at this point too with my legs propped on pillows.


----------



## ukgirl23

I will try the legs up on pillows thing maybesoon! xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Yes on the dizzies. Stupid low blood pressure. I'm getting a bit nervous about my glucose tolerance test (routine here) in a couple of weeks, too. Yesterday I didn't eat much protein and by dinnertime I was really feeling faint and like I had low blood sugar. :nope: I have a history of hypoglycemia (haven't had problems, really, in years). So, that's at least put me in the mindset of eating healthier today.


----------



## ukgirl23

I am thinking about low blood sugar too littlespy, I suffer with fainting attacks when I'm on my periods and have to eat 3 times more than normal,so being pregnant is kind of the same demands on my body, eating more isn't hard at the moment lol. It's easier to boost my sugar levels with sugary foods and drinks though which is getting me worried about GD now.. oh dear seriously in pregnancy we can't win! I think I need to eat apples they have natural sugars in them and are healthier than a cake! I think I will eat more protein like you said and see if it helps. xx


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy I too am worried about my upcoming glucose test.... eeekkkk!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Other than a few dizzy spells while out and about on public transit I haven't had much trouble with that, thankfully. I think those were caused by stressing about catching transit and therefore sending my heart-rate up, followed by long periods of standing and probably a mixture of dehydration and low blood sugar levels. I always carry some sugary snacks on me now so if I start to feel a little woozy I can up my suger quickly.

My body pillow positioning at night has really helped me to sleep better and have less hip ache, but the shooting pain in my right bum cheek is killing me. Sometimes it hurts so bad I don't want to have to put any pressure on that leg at all. (which makes walking rather difficult!)


----------



## LittleSpy

*US ladies, I need your help!*
Do you know how to pronounce the name *Imogen*?

If yes, please let me know. If no, please tell me how you would guess to pronounce it if reading it from a list or something. :haha:

UK ladies -- What a silly question, right? :haha: It's just a super uncommon name here but one I'm considering at the moment. I just don't want my daughter to have to deal with a lifetime of misspellings and mispronunciations. There aren't a lot of people to ask IRL (like my family) who aren't terribly uncultured (not that I'm Mrs. Fancypants or anything) and since we don't plan to live here much longer, I want to see what the general consensus is on the name from other parts of the country.

Oh and by the way, yes I do know how to pronounce it. :haha: We even considered it for Maisie but after that, I totally wrote it off because of what I assume would be ongoing pronunciation/spelling issues. But since hubby and I are getting nowhere with names, I threw it out again last night and I could tell it's a name he may consider. I'm polling everyone I can to see if that would really be as big of a problem as I assume it to be.


----------



## doggylover

:haha: it's funny that you guys don't use the name Imogen. It's not a super common name here, but everyone would know of it.

It baffles me sometimes as to how different places are, even when they speak the same language. Or supposedly the same language :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover - I think the name somehow got *******ized on the way over here to become Imogene, which I really don't like at all. Amazing how one little letter can totally ruin a gorgeous name (all IMO, of course)!

LOL at B&B starring out "b*astard." I can type fuck here all day long, though. :dohh:

Anyway, I was going to edit to say people even mispronounce Maisie's name about 25% of the time. :shrug: Another name the UK would have absolutely no problem with. It was spelled Mazie when it was more popular in the US 100 years ago.


----------



## Mommabrown

Little Spy it is pronounced Em-a- jean. Imogen is a pretty name and one of my late great Aunts names. 

Maybesoon i hope you get to feeling better! Isn't your gender scan tomorrow? I get another scan on Weds because they couldn't get accurate growth scans at the last one because she would not stay still long enough for them. Can't wait to see which team you are on.

I haven't had any dizzy spells yet but i can't sleep comfortable anymore either. I do feel better on my back also but don't sleep that way because of the NOT supposed to rule.


----------



## doggylover

Whoa littlespy I'm surprised that people can mispronounce Maisie...how do they say it?

I'm sure if we tried some names Americans think are normal we would struggle too though!


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks, Mommabrown! So, that's one vote confirming my fear. :winkwink:


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Mommabrown.... I do feel a bit better just not 100%... And yes my scan is tomorrow!!! Thankfully it's first thing in the am so I don't have to wait all day! I don't think I would make it!!!! I'm guessing there will be no sleeping for me tonight!!!!

Good Luck on Wednesday!!! I will post pics & the news asap!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Maci, Masee, Macy, i noticed here people spell things so different that you never really know how to pronounce it. 

My daughters name is Laurynn(Lauren) and people call her Laury Ann all the freaking time! I would not worry so much about everyone else but what makes you and Dh happy with naming your child.


----------



## maybesoon

lol on the mispronouncing of names. I have had HELL with people pronouncing & spelling my name wrong all my life.... I don't get it. You can introduce yourself to someone & they will say your name completely wrong after you just said it to them. Often I have to bite my tongue & not say "Is that how I just said my name? Yeah, I don't think so..."


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Maybesoon i bet! I didn't sleep hardly at all either!!! Can't wait to hear!! I am going to try and see if the tech will do some 3D scans also i really love seeing how baby looks in them!


----------



## maybesoon

Me too! I can't wait to see how much our baby has changed in 3 weeks! It's gonna be interesting!


----------



## ukgirl23

The name issue was awful in Norway a J is pronounced as a Y so jasmin becomes yasmin etc. Also an E o the end of a name becames a A so anne is pronounced Anna. Then the name Kim in Norway os a boys name so Kimberly was out lol. It is weird but its important to pick a name that other kids in school will be able to say.


----------



## doggylover

I think that mommabrown is right - pick something you and oh like as you can't please everyone and if its a slightly unusual name, people WILL get it wrong. For heavens sake my name is Sarah and people leave the h off or pronounce it Sara all the time! So even normal names aren't safe!!


----------



## melissasbump

Littlespy love Imogen! Cant believe so many people mispronounce Maisie, i dont usually have that problem with my own naame but people usually spell it wrong lol

Boo to the dizziness, ive had that a bit too, the thing thats kicking in now is the heartburn, oh my god its awful at bedtime, just stocked up on gaviscon today.

Maybesoon, good luck with the scan tomorrow!


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh I have heartburn too, I keep forgetting to get gaviscon :( xx


----------



## maybesoon

oh heartburn..... That stuff is terrible.... As much as I have had it... My baby should have a full head of hair!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

don't count on it maybesoon! I had horrid heartburn with Connie and she was almost bald haha!


----------



## maybesoon

lol ukgirl.... That is most likely how it will be!!! He/she probably won't have hair until they start school!!!! I have enough hair for about 10 people however dh is seriously lacking in the hair department!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

I had it awful with Harrison too and he was a baldy!


----------



## doggylover

I haven't had any heartburn at all. People say all the time it's one of the problems with pregnancy...but I haven't had it yet. Does that mean ill have a baldy?! Or actually, going by Melissa and ukgirl, I'll have a creepy hairy baby!!!

What's happening on t he stretch mark front? I don't think I have any yet - when can I expect them?!


----------



## maybesoon

Great question doggylover!!!! I don't have them or the navel line....


----------



## Mommabrown

I had it from the very beginning through out the whole pregnancy with youngest DS and he had it every where--top of legs, shoulders, back i mean he was a hairy little fellow. I don't get it with Emme unless i eat really acidic foods(pizza, lasagna, orange juice...)


----------



## maybesoon

I LOVE salads & for the last 2 months I haven't been able to eat salad at all. It gives me the worst indigestion ever!!! It's driving me nuts because that is one of my favorite things in the world & I usually eat salad at least once a day....


----------



## ukgirl23

I crave acid foods too and I think that is why mine is so bad plus I have IBS on top of it all, plus I'm quite big now so everything is squished right up. Not everyone gets it, count yourself lucky if you dont! xx

I don't have any stretch marks on my tummy, after my other 2, I have them on my boobs though, I use palmers cocoa butter, I heard some bad things about it but midwives recommend it so it must be safe. Plus I used it with my other 2 and they are both fine :) I'm going to start using mine from now on wards. Hopefully I wont get any this time either. 

Connie had thin white hair when she was born and looked bald, she didn't get hair at the back of her head until she was about a year old lol. Lucas was born with dark brown hair, his was thicker than connie's or maybe it looked that way because it was darker, but his rubbed off and then grew back white/blonde lol.


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover, you may be one of the lucky ones!Its almost as bad as ms for me sometimees, oh and the joy of carpal tunnel too, i get all the gross prego symptoms! lol 

As for stretchmarks, this is weird but i didnt get any last time till the day i had my EMCS and they were struggling to get him out through my stomach and had to really rummage! Typical!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Whoa littlespy I'm surprised that people can mispronounce Maisie...how do they say it?

Maci. :dohh:


----------



## TeAmo

Mommabrown said:


> Little Spy it is pronounced Em-a- jean. Imogen is a pretty name and one of my late great Aunts names.




LittleSpy said:


> Thanks, Mommabrown! So, that's one vote confirming my fear. :winkwink:

hahaha this made me chuckle!

:thumbup: I love the name Imogen, as in Im-o-gin- its lovely. Shortform of Imo is too cute xx


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Whoa littlespy I'm surprised that people can mispronounce Maisie...how do they say it?
> 
> 
> Maci. :dohh:
> 
> oh how annoying!! Campbell often gets Cam-BELL and it really irritates me. xClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## doggylover

Oh little spy because maci isn't a popular name at all over here I wouldn't have even thought of that. It's annoyingly close...but still not right (that's what annoys me about people staying Sara rather than Sarah! So near....but yet so far!)

Melissa I do NOT enjoy the sound of any rummaging :shock:


----------



## melissasbump

Melissa I do NOT enjoy the sound of any rummaging :shock:[/QUOTE]
lol. trust me it was preferable to anything else at that particular point! :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

The mind of a first time mum-to-be boggles!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I think Mommabrown is on to something about Americans and names. People try so hard to be unique and original by spelling classic names differently that when you take a classic name that isn't super popular and spell it traditionally, people get all confused. :haha: 

And while I obviously think it's important for the parents to like the name, I do want to try to avoid causing my children any grief over their names. If her name is going to be mispronounced and misspelled 90% of the time, I just can't do it. :nope:

Um.... doggylover? What's the difference in pronunciation between "Sarah" and "Sara?" I'm seriously asking because here they are totally pronounced the same! My name is a very simple one too. Julie. But people just can't fathom that my name isn't really Julia or Juliet. So, I get called those a lot. :dohh: I've also had people spell my name "July" before. Yeah... Anyway, I managed to get out of my 1st pregnancy with NO stretch marks! :happydance: My mom faired as well. Seems genetic skin elasticity has a lot to do with it. I know several women who started getting them in 2nd tri and several of women who didn't get any until the last couple of weeks (boy, were they mad!) and then several women who didn't get any at all, so who knows when/if they'll show up. And I don't remember getting heartburn/indigestion until right around the start of 3rd tri with Maisie. It was _severe_ for about 2 weeks and then went away again. And of course it doesn't mean much about a hairy baby. There's just a trend between heartburn and hairy babies because heartburn can be caused by estrogen and hairy babies can be caused by estrogen. :haha:

Mellissasbump -- OMG, the heartburn/indigestion is KILLING me as of last night. I just ate 6 TUMS (Excessive, yes. Necessary, yes.) as an afternoon snack and it's still going pretty strong. It was only this bad for about 2 weeks with Maisie but it was seriously disabling those entire 2 weeks! Every time I ate, I'd be doubled over in pain. :nope: 

Maisie was born with a ton of almost black hair. She looked like a little monkey there for a minute (I'm exaggerating of course) with the hair on her back and upper arms. :haha: It had all fallen out by 4 months and grew in blonde! :shrug: Now she's dirty blonde/light brown. I think she'll have dark hair as an adult, which I love because she has blue eyes and I think that combo is so gorgeous. Dh and I are such mutts, our children could be any range of colors. Maisie has a much darker complexion than both of us and looks like she will have very dark hair. It's possible her sister could be super fair with white-blonde hair. We both have a parent with black hair and blue eyes and a parent with blonde hair and blue eyes. My dad has quite dark skin (native american) and his dad is pretty much the whitest person alive. So, Maisie is our little dark hair dark skinned girl (relative to our complexions) and because of that I'm convincing myself that this one will be very fair. For some reason, I don't think they'll look like sisters, even. :shrug: The stupid stuff I let myself come up with. :dohh:

maybesoon -- I didn't get the lines, either. But I'm quite fair so I didn't really expect to get it.

Seriously, though. I think my stomach is currently eating a hole through itself. I may die. It's so bad, my back is atually burning. :wacko: 10 minutes of work (I'm now on my "break" because I worked all the way through my break this afternoon). Surely I can make it.

For anyone keeping score on Imogen -- Only 2 of the 5 Americans who have ventured a guess so far have gotten it correct. Everyone else says Imogene. And that's kind of the result I expected. Here's hoping some other ladies I've polled can come through for me! :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy.... Add me to the list of messing up the name Imogen....

I agree about Americans and the name thing!

I go by my middle name which is Chantel (pronounced Texan as Shan-tell).... Most people even after I tell them my name pronounce it (Shawn-tale). And don't even get me started on the mispellings! 

And since it messes everything legal up when you go by your middle name, I have sworn to not do either to my child. No weird names, spellings & he/she will go by their first name.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Littlespy around this area it's pronounced im (like him without the h) o-gin - but living right near Amish country there's a lot of older names still used so maybe not so many mispronunciations around here with the older names?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Choosing a name for your child should definitely be a name that you and OH like, but I wholly agree that you need to consider your child's future when selecting it. It's really frustrating when everyone spells or mispronounces your name all the time. And longer names will almost certainly end up getting shortened by their friends when they get older, whether you like the short forms or not. We ended up tossing out a lot of names because we hated the short forms of them. 

Also to consider is how the first and last names sound together, and what their full initials will be. I have a friend whose intials spell ALS, which is the short form for Lou Gerigh's disease. It's not the worst initial combo I've seen, but certainly something to keep in mind!


----------



## maybesoon

lol at first I wanted the name Parker Lane for a boy or Parker Rayne for a girl.... DH said absolutely not.... I asked why... He replied "So all the kids can go around saying "Hey they Parkd er in the lane" or "they Parkd er in the rain".... So yea.... I didn't like it anymore.....


----------



## doggylover

Sara is generally pronounced here as Sah-rah, and Sarah is more like Sar (rhyming with pair) ah. 

People with strong belfast accents can also pronounce it Sur-ah, which drives me nuts too!! :dohh: maybe I'm too picky!!

I definitely agree about people being able to spell and pronounce the name. I saw a girl in second tri who is naming her LO Ryan, but spelt something like Ryien :shrug:

We have chosen Max as a name for a boy, but it took a while of asking people if they thought it sounded ok with our surname (Jay), as we were worried it would be too short and terse sounding- Max Jay. But everyone I asked said it was fine, so we decided to go for it as we both really like the name Max, but we are giving the full name Maxwell so they have the option of using a longer name if they wish.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Sara is generally pronounced here as Sah-rah, and Sarah is more like Sar (rhyming with pair) ah.
> 
> People with strong belfast accents can also pronounce it Sur-ah, which drives me nuts too!! :dohh: maybe I'm too picky!!
> 
> I definitely agree about people being able to spell and pronounce the name. I saw a girl in second tri who is naming her LO Ryan, but spelt something like Ryien :shrug:

My name is Sarah too! It drives me crazy when people leave off the "h" :haha:

I saw the post you're talking about with the Ryien spelling, Ryien Jaala or something like that... there were some pretty bizzare spellings of names going on in that thread!

We want names that aren't super common, but we want actual names... not something that's been made up! That's just dooming the kid to bullying forever.

DH and I really liked Isobelle for a girls name, but we've both gone off it, partly because it's *sooo* common right now. We have a few new girls names we like that are less common... but if our print out results from anatomy scan attempt #1 are correct, we won't need them this time! We should know for sure next Thursday what's going on in that department after U/S #2!


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> *US ladies, I need your help!*
> Do you know how to pronounce the name *Imogen*?
> 
> If yes, please let me know. If no, please tell me how you would guess to pronounce it if reading it from a list or something. :haha:
> 
> UK ladies -- What a silly question, right? :haha: It's just a super uncommon name here but one I'm considering at the moment. I just don't want my daughter to have to deal with a lifetime of misspellings and mispronunciations. There aren't a lot of people to ask IRL (like my family) who aren't terribly uncultured (not that I'm Mrs. Fancypants or anything) and since we don't plan to live here much longer, I want to see what the general consensus is on the name from other parts of the country.
> 
> Oh and by the way, yes I do know how to pronounce it. :haha: We even considered it for Maisie but after that, I totally wrote it off because of what I assume would be ongoing pronunciation/spelling issues. But since hubby and I are getting nowhere with names, I threw it out again last night and I could tell it's a name he may consider. I'm polling everyone I can to see if that would really be as big of a problem as I assume it to be.

I don't know if I count since I live in the US but am from another country :winkwink:

But I say Ih-ma-jin. And I love that name and wanted it to be the baby's middle name but it was vetoed by DH :(


----------



## kirstabelle

And I am with you OD'ing on the Tums. I snort when I read the dosage... two measly tablets will do nothing for what I am dealing with here :haha: I always take at least four and have def taken six a few times when I feel like I might die because a hole may burn through my body to the outside world. You need six for that.


----------



## ukgirl23

My name Candy was unusual when I was at school and I got bullied a lot for it but now I see its becoming increasingly fashionable to call your kid weird names. The majority of names I hear I absoljtely love but at xmas time and party time writing out the invites and cards can be difficult and I dont want to offend any parent by spelling names wrong. Especially names that sound common but are spelt in a weird way. It ahould always be your own choice though on what you like. We chose the name Benson because its unique but still easy to spell and he can shorten it to Ben. 

My initial combo is CSA haha I rarely use my initials though so its not important to me.


----------



## doggylover

Candy did you just call your own name weird?! :haha: I have known of quite a few Candy's in my time, but it's definitely a lesser used name, which is nice. 

Readytomum (Sarah is an excellent name ;) ) We have chosen Isabelle for a girl. We are so lucky because you are right, it *IS *becoming very popular in certain places, especially in England, but for some reason in Northern Ireland hardly anyone uses it :shrug: so we get the best of both worlds - a "normal" name, which everyone has heard of, but isn't that popular here. And yeah, there were some very special names and spellings in that thread. It worries me, like Candy said, that when writing these kids names out in future people will ALWAYS get it wrong! Also, I can't wait to find out if scan #1 and the crappy info you got from it was right, and you are team blue!!

Maybesoon...is your scan today? If so, GOOD LUCK! And I can't wait to find out what team you are!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I can't wait to find out if scan #1 was right too!! I've always had a bit of a hunch it was a boy, and I have to admit that I have a slight preference for wanting a boy first, so I'll be pretty excited if we are confirmed team blue! But really, as long as LO is healthy we'll be happy!!

maybesoon: good luck today!! Hope LO co-operates and you find out which team you're on! 

AFM, today is my last day of teaching! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

After this I just have to go back one more time to administer their final exam, and oh boy, I can't wait to be done with this semester. It's been a great learning experience, but I need some down time stat! Also, today is 21 weeks! V-day is getting closer and closer.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Thanks for the pronunciation explanation! Maybe I've just pronounced Sara wrong forever. :haha: I think here it's mainly used as another one of those "unique American" spellings of Sarah. :winkwink:

ReadytoMum -- Hubby really loves the name Isobel and I like it, too, but I can't get past Isabella/Isabelle/Isabel being so popular. :dohh: Woohoo for your last day!

kirstabelle -- To be honest, I would have expected you to pronounce Imogen correctly because of the person you are. That sounds offensive, probably, but I don't mean it in a bad way! :haha: I just mean we seem to be a bit like-minded in some ways that would lead me to think you'd know how to pronounce and like the name. I know that still doesn't make sense. :dohh: :haha: And I agree with the dose of 6 Tums. That's the number I got to yesterday before they even made a dent in the pain. I swear my stomach was eating itself. 

Initials -- I seem to have to consider not only initials, but monogrammed initials as well! :dohh: When we were thinking we'd use Eleanor Olivia, I was irritated because her monogrammed initials would have been EMO. :dohh: Could definitely be worse, and if she's anything like me, she'll never have her initials monogrammed on anything anyway so it wouldn't matter. :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover my name is a bit weird! My mum is a huuuuuuuge Madonna fan and in an interview she said that she would call her daughter Candy, but that never happened, but it's why my mum called me Candy. She does have a song called Candy and Candy perfume girl though. 

Readytomum - Isabelle is a gorgeous name :) And hope you had a lovely last day

My little man just got sent home from school poorly. Now I'm on my way to get Connie xx


----------



## maybesoon

Verdict is finally in!!! He's all BOY!!!! He's 10 inches long & weighing 12 oz!!! I'll post pics when I get to my computer!!! 

Hope everyone is havin a great day!


----------



## kealz194

Yay welcome to team blue maybesoon! Glad he played ball for you this ttime!!! :) xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay Maybesoon!!!!! Glad he finally gave you a peek!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations maybe!!! Xxx


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon yay for :blue: !!!!!!

I know you were expecting a girl, so I hope your not too shocked!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies!! No Steph... I have wanted a boy from the beginning but dh & everyone around me were saying girl so I kinda just gave in. I couldn't be more excited that I got my miracle boy finally after all these years!!!


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon I am so so pleased that your getting your little boy! And HA! To everyone who thought he was a girl! Mothers know best!

Candy I love that that is why your mum gave you your name! I hope Lucas isn't too sick, and I saw on fb that Aaron isn't well either - here's hoping you, connie and benson all stay well!

Littlespy, I have quite a few American friends, and I have to admit they are big culprits of pronouncing Sarah wrongly - or what I perceive to be wrongly! But I think the way you say it is probably the way they do too, which must be the norm in America. And I'm not going to mess with the people who gave me peanut butter m&ms!

Readytomum, I'm so jealous you have finished for this term! Boo to the exam though, I still have 13 (out of 200 or so!) to mark and cannot find the motivation at all!

Afm, we had a staff Christmas lunch at school today so I am stuffed. Dh was sanding down our wooden floor and managed to hit the pipe for the radiator...cue emergency plumber call out and a £180 bill :dohh:

One more boy and we are all even! Currently 13 :pink: and 12 :blue:!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats Maybe Soon!! All that growing, he must've finally been too tired to be as naughty :winkwink:

Little Spy I know what you mean :hugs:

Reading and running, my bus to work will be here in 10 mins! Happy Tuesday ladies x


----------



## ukgirl23

Ouch doggylover thats an expensive plumber bill!! Stuff like that always happens over the xmas month!! Luke is really poorly hes been in bed. refused dinner and just sleeping a lot bless him. Tomorrow was his first school play. he done it today for year 1 parents. my performance ticket was for tomorrow :( Im gutted I didnt get to see him. He was the donkey lol. 
Aaron had put hia back out. He work in the depot at fedex and liftes a heavy box and sprained his back . Hes much better now so hes back to work tomorrow xx

I just made a huuuuuuge roast dinner it was gorgeous I really am loving my food lately!


----------



## doggylover

Lol at "he was the donkey" I'm sorry you won't get to see him, when I used to be a nanny I went to the little boys Christmas play and cried the whole way through! :blush: they are so sweet in them! Hopefully he will sleep his sickness away.


----------



## Mommabrown

So i have a question for you ladies....Emmaleigh is kicking toward the bottom half of my uterus and its been that way for a couple of days. Should she be head down yet?


----------



## maybesoon

Here's 3 of the pics we got today! Now to figure out a name for our little BOY!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 001.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9









Picture 002.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10









Picture 003.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## doggylover

Funny Maybesoon I was literally just about to ask you whether he had a name yet! The photo with his leg and foot is so clear!


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations maybesoon welcome to team blue! 

I'm shattered had a crazy day so ill catch up tomorrow hugs to all. X


----------



## maybesoon

I have looked & looked & looked for a boy name with no luck... I've had NO help up to now because everyone around me were all positive HE was a girl.... So now DH is all into looking up boy names. It's only been in the last couple weeks that he's even considered he could be a boy. This morning the look on his face when they told us "oh yea... definately BOY". Shane's face light right up. He had the biggest smile on his face!


----------



## TeAmo

mommabrown- I wouldnt worry about babes kicking low at the moment. still plenty of time to go head down. my babe feels like shes kicking my cervix all the time!! 

Maybesoon- congrats on team blue!!!! exciting x


----------



## TeAmo

back to the name thing- mine is very unusual. Its Lorah, pronounced the same as Laura. I love it and it doesnt cause me that much aggro really I just spell it a lot. I have been called Loo-raw before and I get funny if someone I know spells it wrong cause I think its just plain rude! haha.. 

We're considering a few names at the moment but not sure which is our favourite! x


----------



## ukgirl23

my DD was head down almost all the way through but Lucas changed from head up to head down and back again until the last few weeks when his head engaged into my pelvis. I think this one is head down now. 

Cute pics maybe!! xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Even the donkey is special to me doggylover, I'm glad he wasn't sheep number 5 or something! He got to stay on stage the whole time, Connie was Mary in her play. I'm so so so so so so gutted I didnt get to see hsi first ever play I really wish I had known they were doing it today too. SUCKS !


----------



## TeAmo

UKGirl- i love that your LO is called Connie. Connie (Constance) was my grandma's name, she was my favourite person in the whole wide world. I adored her. She passed away in August in her 90th year. Before I knew this was a pink bundle I did wonder if we could think about incorporating Connie into her name. I need to revisit that <3


----------



## Mommabrown

TeAmo said:


> back to the name thing- mine is very unusual. Its Lorah, pronounced the same as Laura. I love it and it doesnt cause me that much aggro really I just spell it a lot. I have been called Loo-raw before and I get funny if someone I know spells it wrong cause I think its just plain rude! haha..
> 
> We're considering a few names at the moment but not sure which is our favourite! x

We spelled Emmaleigh very different too. Emily is the common spelling but we are from the South and not redneck but Country so we wanted her to have a name that was very Southern feeling but not common spelling. Our sons name is Landon Laith( Lay-th) and so we have our little county folk. Lol Besides my husbands really name is Delmar(God his mother hated him!!) and he goes by Allen and my name is Rashel not Rachel but Rachelle. I go by Shell or Shellie.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Even the donkey is special to me doggylover, I'm glad he wasn't sheep number 5 or something! He got to stay on stage the whole time, Connie was Mary in her play. I'm so so so so so so gutted I didnt get to see hsi first ever play I really wish I had known they were doing it today too. SUCKS !

Connie playing Mary is amazing! Star role - I hope she was practising holding baby Jesus so she can help you out when LO arrives :haha: I'm sure you're gutted, I would be as well :( I'm sure he's gutted about missing out too.

TeAmo I knew a girl called Lora, but haven't seen it with the h on the end, I think it's really pretty spelt that way :)


----------



## melissasbump

Maybesoon congrats on your little boy! Lovely news and bet your OHs face was a picture!

UKgirl, i think the name Candy is lovely, I also love Lucas that is our chosen boys name. :flower: 

Doggylover, boo to the big plumbers bill! Isabella was our chosen girls name last time, i still thinks its lovely but as you say its really common in England now. Mind you , so is Olivia Grace which is our other favourite! :wacko:

Momma Im getting kicks and smacks all over my bump at the mo, have no idea which way baby is laying, its still early but she could be head down already.

AFM offically not back at work now till next year yay! Was further signed off by doc again today for my migraines and sickness and am off from next monday anyway. Have got to go for bloods tomorrow and a glucose blood test thingy. Had a busy but productive day, DS had his last swimming lesson of the year this morning, hes really come on am very proud of him and he got his 1st certificate today. then had lunch with a friend before popping and picking up my FINAL xmas presents, then had another friend over for a cuppa before tea, bath and bed. Ive just wrapped the last of the xmas presents and the only thing missing is a glass of wine.

By the way does anyone really know why we cant eat pate, im so desperate for some to the point i even bought it and its sitting in the fridge calling to me!:wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

He asked me a lot why I wasn't there, but today was year one parents, foundation parents go tomorrow and that was me :( Sucks bigtime, I guess there is always next year. 

Connie was so cute as Mary I think I have a pic on my facebook. She did at one point start picking her nose... :/ but other that she was great lol

Connie's name grew on me, it's kind of rare over here too so it's nice. We just call her Con haha, and her little friend Cameron, they say they are boyfriend and girlfriend, I call them Con and Cam haha. Cuties!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks melissasbump!! so cute about your little boys in his swimming lesson! and yay for no work but I hope you feel better soon xx

we can't eat Pate because it is made from liver and contains too much vitamin A which is bad in pregnancy.


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> TeAmo I knew a girl called Lora, but haven't seen it with the h on the end, I think it's really pretty spelt that way :)
> 
> Yep Ive met one person called Lora before too but no one ever with my spelling. Ive googled it before and seen that its surname mostly seen in the US but I dont know anyone with it. Everyone over here in the UK always asks if its Canadian :nope: haha. But its just because my Mom liked the name Hannah and my dad didnt but liked the 'ah' on the end. And so it was created. :cloud9: bless.
> 
> A bit of a strange coincidence they discovered a few years later that my Mom went to the Loretto Academy Hamilton and her yearbook was titled L.O.R.A.H spooooooky.Click to expand...


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> Connie's name grew on me, it's kind of rare over here too so it's nice. We just call her Con haha, and her little friend Cameron, they say they are boyfriend and girlfriend, I call them Con and Cam haha. Cuties!

aww thats cute! My lo is called Campbell so it gets shortened to Cam a lot. His little friend is called Ellie but neither of them can say the other ones name so they call each other Eddie and Pam. :hugs: sooooo cute xx


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- Congrats on :blue:! MUCH more convincing boy shot this time! Little turtle!

doggylover -- Yikes about the plumber! My floors REALLY need redoing, though. I hate to think of the mess. :nope:

ukgirl -- I hope Luke feels better soon! And I agree with TeAmo about Connie, very cute! It's my mom's name, actually, not short for anything. She was named after her dad who also went by Connie (Short for Conrad... which was his middle name :wacko:).

Mommabrown -- _Plenty_ of time for Miss Emmaleigh to flip. I think a lot of times they just kind of cut flips in there until 3rd tri when the quarters get too cramped for them to do it as much. This one was head down a couple weeks ago at my ultrasound but I don't expect she's staying that way. I think Maisie turned head down and stayed there around 28 weeks and that was early among the pregnancy thread I was on last time. :thumbup:

Melissasbump -- I'm supremely jealous about you not having to go back to work this month! I'm sure the pate thing must be some kind of bacterial concern but I'm not 100% sure what. I have no interest in it at all so I've not looked into it. I could kill someone for a freaking steak right now, though. And a stout (or 3). :haha: I just bummed myself out last night thinking about how it's perfectly fine to have a drink while breastfeeding... but then I remembered how that's later on when baby isn't nursing constantly. So really, it's going to be like a month or two PP before I can have one! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> . She did at one point start picking her nose... :/ but other that she was great lol

:rofl:

Melissa I'm so jealous of you being off work! But then Gagarin its not nice to be not feeling great. I've never had a migraine, but I went to uni with a guy who literally had to shut himself in his room for two days, curtains shut, and I can only imagine what that's like. :hugs: I love the name Olivia, and Oliver as well, but dh said no :(

Also I don't know much about pâté as just the thought of it makes me feel a bit dodgy! But isn't it made from liver? And we aren't allowed liver as (I think) it contains too much vitamin A. So maybe that's why not pâté? Total stab in the dark though!

And littlespy yep...there is now sawdust everywhere...and I don't know how since supposedly this sanding machine had a vacuum thing built in. It's just a fine coating on everything! And of course would dh go round dusting it all?! Would he heck! Too busy bursting pipes :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

omg I am sooo freezing! Cam has had a throat infection this weekend and is on amoxicillin to clear it. I think I have caught it now though and all we can freaking have is paracetemol! urgh xx


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> aww thats cute! My lo is called Campbell so it gets shortened to Cam a lot. His little friend is called Ellie but neither of them can say the other ones name so they call each other Eddie and Pam. :hugs: sooooo cute xx

Hehehe, that's so cute. I'm trying my best not to encourage it, but it's so cute when Maisie mispronounces words. She just started watching Sesame Street and LOVES Elmo. But calls him Melmo. :haha: So any time we pass by the Sesame Street icon on Netflix, she points and yells "MELMO!!!!!!" Just like if we pass by the Yo Gabba Gabba icon, she yells "BROBEEEEEEE!!" And she pronounces tree, teeth, and cheese all very similarly (teeeesh or cheeeesh) so it takes me a minute to figure out what she's talking about sometimes. Ugh, talking babies are so cute.


----------



## TeAmo

oh my gosh yes. I love listening to campbell speak! its adorable. He has an awful habit at the moment when we go to restaurants with repeatedly asking the waiter for 'chips' (fries). He says Maaaaaan!!! Chiiipppps!!! Apart from chips sounds like Tiiiiiits! :blush: err sorry waiter... I promise he said Chips. :thumbup:

Yes cheese and teeth (he loves both of them equally) sound the same in our house too. 

Kiss is tiiiisss Mommy, tiiis! Love you is ov oooooh. :happydance: xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Our "teeth, cheese and keys" are all very similar here, bless them i love this age!


----------



## doggylover

Oh TeAmo and littlespy those stories of speaking LOs are too sweet!!!!!! Nothing more adorable than a toddler mixing up some words :cloud9: wee cuties!

My nephew is 18 months and just starting and anytime he says anything remotely word like he gets a full round of applause from myself and my insanely enthusiastic family! Even though his newest sound is something along the lines of 'shhh-it!' :haha: he didn't hear it from me!


----------



## maybesoon

hahah one of my favorites is with my bffs 2 yr old says spaghetti (pasketti)!!! I just love it!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww teamo that is so freaking cute!! lol 

sorry to hear your little man is sick too, hope he gets well soon and you dont have his bug x 

Littlespy that is so funny with your parents being called the smae thing. Atleast you can't disappoint if you go for middle names xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Lucas can say Mississippi, (I cant spell it) supercalifragaliciousispiallydocious, and a few other major words... but he can not say lasagna at all! it comes out as lasanla and monopoly... that comes out as binoculars for some reason! :/ haha!


----------



## TeAmo

pahahaha shhhhh-it! We are currently keeping score in our house I am 3 to my partners 2 in the swear word whoopsiedaisies! We are by no means those disgusting horrible parents who swear on purpose at their children but I have to admit I have a wee bit of a potty mouth when its just the two of us... and when baby was little it didnt matter too much however this last month we have realised we need to consciously switch our words to toddler friendly ones! hahaha bad mommy! :shrug:

So the other day we had some friends visiting us from Canada and we have taken them on a drive to a nearby christmas market. they are following in the car behind and we've taken a wrong turn. My hubby is getting more and more wound up and there is now an old woman driving in front of us who cant decide where the hell she is going. Campbell is asleep in the back (or so we thought). The tension is now building between OH and I and old lady decides shes just going to stop right in the middle of the road and we nearly go into her! Oh- "Stupid bloody bitch!" Campbell " BITCH! Daddy beep Bitch!" WELL... I couldnt breathe for laughing. It could not have happened at a better moment. We think our angel is sleeping but hes listening to our every word and just as were about to scream at each other he breaks the tension. OH and his quick thinking seeing a football (soccer) game going on says "yes campbell... football pitch!! they're playing football!" :winkwink: oh my it was funny but we need to be careful now!! xx


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> awww teamo that is so freaking cute!! lol
> 
> sorry to hear your little man is sick too, hope he gets well soon and you dont have his bug x
> 
> Littlespy that is so funny with your parents being called the smae thing. Atleast you can't disappoint if you go for middle names xx

thanks hun! he's feeling a bit better today but im praying mine goes with it x


----------



## ukgirl23

My little guy has a high temp but cant find the thermometer so Aarons gone to buy a new one and get him some cool n soothe strips poor thing. I hope he will be better soon. I hate seeing him so poorly. Beware new mums to be.. sick kids break your heart! Xx


----------



## TeAmo

^^ oh my gosh this is so true. I have the worst thoughts about Cam when he is ill. I dont know if its because he had kidney problems or what but anytime he has like a normal cold or virus like his current throat infection I have these irrational thoughts thats Im not going to hear him coughing in the night and he will choke :( Worries the life out of me!! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Im completely the same Teamo! I dont sleep when mine are ill. I check their temp every hour and make them drink even if they hate me for it. I just hear so many horror stories it scares the crap out of me. I have nhs direct on speed dial lol x


----------



## TeAmo

yep me too!!! download the NHS Direct app. Its fab and you can request call backs through it xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Ooooh I didnt know that. I will download it now. Thanks hun xxx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: TeAmo at that story in the car!!! That was some quick thinking from your oh!!

My dad is awful for swearing, but he makes such a big effort around my nephew, it's the rest of us who need to reign it in a bit!

And noooo :( I don't want to think of my LO being sick. My nephew breaks my heart when he is ill because he just looks so pathetic :( it does mean we get good cuddles though, but its so sad! I can't imagine how you ladies deal with it as mums! I'll be a wreck!


----------



## TeAmo

Yes very quick thinking. We spent the rest of the journey coming up with replacement words to use going forward! ;)

My mom has a potty mouth on her in a funny way. She looks after Campbell while I work so shes had to reign it in. Although a few weeks back she received a prank call on her home phone. She answered it and it was heavy breathing. She told them to 'f*ck off!" and hung up. No sooner she hung up they called again to she did the same thing! A third time they called her back- she was starting to panic a bit. This time she listened to the breathing. she said "Campbell?, it that you?" She walked into the spare room where Campbell was 'sleeping' to see him waving goodbye to her at the handset! hahahaha. I was like you told my son to f*ck off twice!!! 

Cam is often in and out of hospital with his kidney issues so he is pretty good with that. His next operation is on Jan 3rd (happy new year!!!!) so planning for that. I worry much less about his going under than I do with him having a stomach bug. That frightens me! xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh, my mum would have then died if she found out she had told a LO to F off!!!!

I guess you are used to Cam being in hospital and going under, but I'm sure the first time it was as bad as you would feel now if he got a stomach bug! What problems does he have with his kidneys?


----------



## TeAmo

yes that is true. The first time he went under it was a bit of an emergency operation and it lasted quite a while. He has been under four times already this year so I am kind of getting the hang of it! :) 

He has a dysplastic (non functioning) left kidney, severe reflux on his right kidney and Posterior Urethral Valves. That basically means his ureter has an obstruction which causes urine to backflow into bladder and then from bladder into kidneys. It can cause a lot of problems including kidney failure. At the moment he is doing good and to look at him you would never know! xx


----------



## doggylover

Whoa, I don't have much in the way of biological knowledge, but that sounds really serious and pretty awful for him, and for you and oh as well. The poor wee munchkin :( but I'm glad he's doing well at the minute.


----------



## TeAmo

us too! He is under the care of our local hospital but more importantly Southampton hospital where the specialists are! He sees a kidney and urologist specialist regularly and we have lots of trust in them. In fact he has an appt tomorrow here and an ultrasound on Friday in S'ton xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon: congrats on the boy!!!! Have fun thinking about names too! We had loads of boys names we liked and very few girls ones. It looks like we've got team blue here too so we're safe for now! lol

melissa: Pate- I've heard different answers about whether or not you can eat it. Some people say no, and some people say it's fine as long as you eat it irregularly. The same thing with shrimp or lobster etc. They can pose a threat, but if you eat them only occasionally you're fine. I can't stand the thought of it personally... so it doesn't bother me to avoid it. :haha:

doggylover: marking exams suck! I'm not looking forward to that part, but I am SO relieved that I don't need to make up any more lesson plans. I had to have a stern chat with one of my students today which I always hate doing. She plagiarized herself by submitting two pages copy and pasted directly from her research paper, which she had already submitted, as her contribution to her group project write-up. I don't know if students think we're dumb enough to not notice or what....? She was rather upset to learn that her grade would be an F. Maybe next time she'll do her work properly. :dohh:

ukgirl: sorry to hear little man is still under the weather! Here's hoping he starts to feel better really soon. That's a bummer that you had to miss his theatrical debut, but I feel like no matter how hard you try, you can't manage to catch everything! Maybe one of the other parents got it on video that you can borrow?

AFM, still no kicks or thumps... getting a little bummed out. When I go back for scan #2 next Thursday I'm going to ask if I have an anterior placenta and if that's why I haven't felt anything yet. LO was wiggling all around on the U/S so I know it's not because something is wrong with LO. I'm just getting really impatient. I want to feel my baby! :blush:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Same here readytomum, I have felt nothing :(, I have a midwife appointment on Christmas eve, so have to wait till then to be reassured.


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum and Sarah, don't worry about not feeling your LO. I know it's not nice because you want to feel them and have that special thing happening, but it will come in time. In the meantime, don't worry about it, as I'm sure LO is in there wriggling away.

Readytomum :dohh: at your student who plagiarised herself!! My mum is a university lecturer, and I'm pretty shocked at how many people plagiarise ! What makes me laugh is when someone just rips off some research, or a book, my mum has written and expect her not to notice her own work and words! In the UK if you plagiarise, it's punishable by being kicked out. But I imagine that's only if it's recurring or happens on your dissertation.

TeAmo, when they are doing Cameron's ultrasound you could get them to give you a quick look too! :haha:

Afm, after today only 7 work days left until the Christmas holidays! :) I cried again yesterday on my way home, thinking about how little time I have left here. I'm going to be such a wreck when I start my maternity!


----------



## Melon1003

Just a flying visit to let you know I'm also joining team BLUE :happydance:
Knew in my gut it was a boy and I'm over the moon :happydance:

I also get to have 2 more scans before he enters the world (monitoring baby size and placenta position) so I'll get to see him again soon :D

It seems there's some nasty bugs going around as my little boy is poorly too. It's the first time he's really been ill with high temp etc so I'm worrying over every little thing :cry:

Take care all xx


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations on your little boy melon! If I'm not mistaken that makes it even now, the bits have caught up! Xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Melon on a BOY!!!!! 

Stopping in to say hope you all have a great day! I am off for my scan can't wait to see her beautiful little face again!!!


----------



## doggylover

All is even on the boy/girl score card! 13 of each!

Congrats Melon!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

wooohooo on the boy Melon!! Congrats!

doggylover: If they plagiarize repeatedly they get kicked out here too. She "claims" she had no idea that you could plagiarize yourself, so she got away lucky with her F and wasn't reported for it. 

Today I'm off to go look at some more maternity pants! Now that I don't need to wear my dress pants twice a week for teaching I need to get some more regular pants that I can wear! Off to Value Village I go. I seriously love that store for buying things that would otherwise cost a fortune to buy new! I'll try to stay away from looking at the baby clothes, but now that I'm pretty sure little Fraggle is a boy, it'll be even harder to avoid picking up some cute outfits since they're all like $1.50 or whatever. :haha:

Have a good day ladies! :flower:


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats Melon welcome to Team Blue!!!!


----------



## doggylover

I'm going to sound so vain/insane if this is only me but...

Does anyone else spend half the day checking out their bump in the reflection of windows etc?! :blush:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- LOL at "shhh-it!" :haha: Maisie is picking up new words at a crazy rate right now -- she'll learn them after hearing us say them just a couple of times. So last night my hubby said "We really have to watch what we say around her now.... Really." And of course I'm all like "No shit!" :winkwink: But he's absolutely the worst offender. Like 2 minutes later he was in the kitchen trying to make dinner (bless him) GDing and MFing everything. :dohh: It's really crazy how quickly they learn. She had 5 words about 2 months ago. Now she has, I don't even know, probably at least 75 words she uses correctly (and incorrectly sometimes, too, like last night I could not convince her that the picture of a mouse was indeed a "mouse" and not a "kitty" or a "cat" or a "meow." :haha: But yet if I ask her what a mouse says, she says "eeep eeep!" So she knows what they sound like, just not what they look like, apparently. :haha:). I was starting to get nervous she was delayed verbally and then she suddenly just exploded just after she turned 15 months.

ukgirl -- You _can _spell Mississippi! Very good! :winkwink: LOL at lasanla.

TeAmo -- Laughing is the WORST reaction to have! And I can't help myself for even a minute. As soon as I laugh or squeal about something, Maisie does it 10 times harder than before. Like last night, she splashed me as I was giving her a bath and I screamed and she thought that was so awesome that it turned into full on splashing as hard as she could with both arms and me squealing which made her do it even harder and faster and I ended up completely soaked all over. :haha: So I know the second she says a naughty word (I honestly can't believe she hasn't yet. I think it's just because we say them so much that she can't figure out what they mean. :haha:).

Out of time


----------



## maybesoon

Yep doggylover!!! I do it at work every single time I go into the bathroom. And I have found getting ready for work takes 10 times longer because I'm constantly just standing there checking my bump out!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I can't lie to you littlespy.. I used auto correct on it haha xx

Doggylover I do it all the time, I live on a road with loads of shops and on the walk to and from school I look at my bump in the window reflection LOL xxx

I like to stick it out and rub it in the mirror like I'm huuuuge hahahaha.. oh thinks I'm weird... also I do this weird thing in the bath where it's poking out of the water so I surround it with bubbles and make weird heaven noises at it... I'm going to stop here.. I feel no one will talk to me after this.. let alone if I continue fessing up!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats on team blue Melon!!!

hope your little boy gets well soon, mine had a high temp all night I took him to the doctors today and he has a virus. Seems like all the kids are getting it! :( xx


----------



## maybesoon

lmao ukgirl..... You aren't doing anything I don't do... I actually fell asleep in the bath last night playing with my bump in the bubbles!!! When I woke up my right arm & leg were both asleep & numb! I had to call dh to help me out of the bath tub as I was afraid I'd fall.... He couldn't stop laughing at me. It was pretty humilitating to say the least. All I thought was "Hell if I can't get out of the bath without help now, what am I gonna be like in a couple more months"... eeekkk!

So my ob/gyn got a little stern with me yesterday. So to confess I have now gained 12 pounds overall. Which I did start on the small side of things. But 9 pounds of that were from November 12 to December 11!!!! She told me I was right on track but to make darn sure I didn't gain another 9 pounds over Christmas like I did Thanksgiving..... ugh. I can't help it.... I REALLY REALLY REALLY like food right now!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon!! I'm so glad I'm not alone hahahahaha!! My OH has to help me out of the bath now too, last time I got in I was in it for 2 hours and he got really shitty hahaha.. 

I love my food too right now I can't imagine being told to slow down!!! I'm worried about my next gp appointment though, I was 53kg at the start of this pregnancy and I weighed my self when I went for my ultrasound.... almost 60kg!!! omg I've gained almost 7KG!!! I can't stop eating though, sandwiches are my downfall. I eat 3-4 a day now :/ I'm so hungry all the time xxx


----------



## maybesoon

yea.... I was at 108 when I started lost the first couple months down to 105 now I'm at 120 pounds..... I tried to not eat as much last night as my doc was all "portions, portions, portions".... Well I just don't have the will power. My little boy loves his food too!!! I'm afraid I'm going to gain 100 pounds.....


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Melon congrats and welcome to team blue :) 

OMG ladies I so love checking my bump out hehehe all the time!!!! 

Well e warned rant ahead.... So I had my obstetric appt today as midwifes wanted them to see me because of my new heart issues I've been having SO I made sure I had my reaults of the tape I had on for 4 days and took them with me. I waited 2.30hrs in waiting room to be called by the registrar not the consultant who knows me really well who proceeded to yell and I mean he'll at me for not bringing a urine sample ....sooorrryyyy I said - she made me go and do one there and then made a big scene infront of everyone :( then just said so has sickness stopped? I wa like erm yes that not the problem so told her about heart and put results on table she bluntly said that's nothing to do with me u need to see the cardiologist ...erm yes lady they sent me to YOU! Then it gets worse... She had a feel about ten put Doppler on and couldn't find hb - she was in the wrong place then said oh look found it ....I was horrified it was mine she had found as mine was running at 125bpm hence why I was being seen!!! So I pointed this out, she argued and I said we'll take my pulse at the same time Hahahaha cue embarrassment! Anyway found bubs hb he's fine but I knew that anyway she then sent me home so the midwifes are fuming!!!! The idea was to make a plan grrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm so angry and not sure if its pg hormones but in kind of wild angry ....uncontrollably snappy grrrrr god help oh tonight! I forgot to say also I had to take my cardio report back as they said it was all clear and when I looked (I used to be a coronary care and cardiac intensive care nurse!) there where clearly abnormal rythems ie too fast/missing beats/ectopics (not the pg ones hehe) so thu where very embarrass to - what a shambles lol!!! 

Ok and breeeaaaathhh sorry girls just had to get that out!


----------



## maybesoon

Wow!! nimbec... I'm so sorry about your day! I can't imagine having that happen to me. All I can say is if you didn't rip someone's stinking head off, then you handled it WAYYYY better than I would have! 

Always feel free to rant to us anytime..... Do some deep breathing & try to calm down a little bit (IF THAT'S EVEN POSSIBLE).....

Now for my question..... Where does that leave you with your cardio issue? Do you have another appointment set up? UGH.... Why do people have to be so shitty in the medical field sometimes?????


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun I'm very slowly coming back down to earth lol!! 

I'm going to call tomorrow and insist on a referral back to my consultant cardiologist and say midwifes have demanded it (which is true!) then I have an appt for consultant obstetric on 2nd jan and I will refuse to see that woman and insist on seeing my consultant who knows me! 

It's so concerning no body needs to be treated that way and if I didn't have the medical knowledge that I do they would have just fobbed me off :( 

Sat cuddling my chuihuaha with a hot chocolate and mince pies :) comfort food lol!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh Nimbec I would be furious too at the whole thing! Why would anyone yell at a pregnant woman for not peeing in a cup?! We pee every 15 mins, your gonna get your cup of pee! Nobody should be yelling at us ever anyway. We have a 9 month pass from yellings, but especially something that's so not a big deal at all. PLus you are there with a heart condition! Who do they think they are?! And then the crazy farce of an examination! So sorry you had to go through all of that. They are all deserving of your anger but pls try to relax for yours and bubs sake. Hope your day gets better! I just improved my own day with an egg and horseradish cheddar sandwich and huge mug of hot choc. I prescribe choc for you too :hugs:

ETA ha ha just realized you are already self medicating with hot choc, excellent! As long as we have dogs and chocolate everything will be okay!


----------



## nimbec

Thank you Kristabel definitely self medicating chocolate yum yum I don't need much of an excuse! ;)


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh wow Nimbec how horrible!! I am not understanding why they aren't worried about you and are giving you the ol run around? Did you ask to see a midwife because clearly the person you were talking with seems like a bozo. Sorry Hun! 

I have lost weight 5 lbs from my pre pregnancy weight and i blame it on that sickness i had. Never was told if they thought it was good or bad but i was happy! 

I got to see Emmaleigh again and i will post some photos in a minute but it was so funny she is bent in a U shape with her legs over her head and one arm behind her head and on hand on her cheek. She is so funny. Still giving them a rough time but she finally got what she needed and she is still measuring ahead at 1 lb 6 ozs and an estimate of 12 1/2 inches long.


----------



## maybesoon

awww Mommabrown.... That is my boy's favorite position. He loves his right arm tucked behind his head & his legs up over his head!!! He was like that when we had the 3/4d's done & he was like that again yesterday!!! The doc told me "No wonder you aren't feeling flutters... Your boy is a kicker"!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Haha, autocorrect. That's okay. I seem to recall them making a big deal about how to spell it in elementary school. Gave us this stupid saying and everything "M-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-humpback-humpback-I" Why it's so important, I haven't a clue. :shrug::haha: Screw Alabama, as long as I can spell Mississippi I'm golden, apparently.

nimbec -- Yikes. I'm sorry about the ordeal, that's awful. :nope: I hope everything gets straightened out and you get the medical advice you want/need!

Mommabrown -- Glad you got to see your girly again and that they got all the measurements they needed. 1 pound 6oz already? Wow! Were your other babies bigger than average or is Ms. Emmaleigh just having an early growth spurt, do you think?


----------



## LittleSpy

The work drama will never end. I'm pretty sure I made a huge mistake this morning but too late now. Something my ex-supervisor did made me mad and I was talking to my new supervisor about it and started tearing up. Well, it wasn't a big deal so I knew with all the times I've started getting teary about things that weren't big deals she was probably pretty convinced that I am indeed insane. So a few minutes later I went back to her and tried to explain, with as little detail as possible, that a lot of stuff occurred between me and my ex-supervisor (who is my new supervisor's supervisor :wacko:) and that the gist of it all is that I was misled when I interviewed and accepted the job here and that I now feel very betrayed and angry and foolish about that whole situation and that's the reason I keep having overreactions and getting overly upset about things. She kept telling me I needed to talk to my ex-supervisor about it and I insisted that would just make things worse (and it would. I'm 100% sure). I told her at this point I'm just trying to get over it personally while continuing to come in to work every day dohh:). My intent was to just let her know that there is more going on than meets the eye and I'm not normally this crazy emotional person but in the meantime I'm going to continue to do my job. 

Anyway, I already regret saying anything at all. Like 10 minutes after our conversation, she spent about an hour and a half in my ex-supervisor's office with the door closed. :dohh: :nope: Aaaaaaannnnnnndddddd, now I'm officially never trusting anyone I work with ever again. I can make it 4 more months, I can make it 4 more months, I can make it 4 more months.


----------



## Mommabrown

No all 7 lbs and under so i am hoping growth spurt! Here are her cute little photos.


----------



## maybesoon

ugh LittleSpy... I'm sorry to hear work is still giving you grief. Mine is also. I'm just so stinking fed up. I actually snapped at my boss a few minutes ago. I'm in my office (across the hall from his) working on something & he starts trying to yell to me from his office while the other attorney & his assistant are standing in the hallway talking (loudly). I got up from my desk & yelled (not so nicely) "I can't hear a word you are saying" as I walked across the hall. Seriously... we have a freaking phone system with pagers that work just fine. This morning when I get to work I go into the break area to make the morning coffee (which I don't drink) an there is a huge mess of splenda (sweetner) and creamer all over the counter, the water dispenser is empty (from someone yesterday). Against my doctor's orders I went ahead & changed the water FOR THE LAST TIME. I refused to clean up after them anymore. They are all grown freaking adults & I'm not their mother. I don't get paid to be the cleaning lady & I'm not doing it..... (Mind you this is an everyday thing & I'm the only one who ever changes the water. They will just go without until I do it)... I then go to the bathroom to pee & someone used all the toilet paper on the roll & was too freaking lazy to reach under the cabinet & replace it.... OMG are you freaking kidding me!!! I'm sooooo done with these babies.......


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown I LOVE the pics!!!! She is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Nimbec I am so sorry hun. But what a bitch she is! I can't believe that people would treat this way. Hang in there hun it isn't that far away! 

Maybesoon what a load of crap! I swear people show no respect now days! Don't lift that water bottle and let the other help do it. Your not the only employee on staff and they need to be made aware of that.


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Mommabrown..... My bff & dh have been on my ass about this crap for the last couple of months & this morning it just pushed me over the edge. I'm done being their mommy..... It's time for them to grow up & be adults. We all got the exact same training on the printer/copier, phones, ect. And yet every stinking time one of them has an issue they come yelling for me. I popped off at the other paralegal a bit ago & said "I don't know, try turning it off & back on again. I'm not the copy repair man"..... I think they all are feeling my mood today!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Maybesoon -- That's ridiculous. My experience with attorneys in the work place isn't good. Our general counsel at this agency has actually walked down to my office with a letter in his hand to ask me to mail it for him ON MULTIPLE OCCASIONS. It's truly unbelievable! He does it any time his paralegal is out. Mind you, I work 3 floors down from him and on the other side of the building. Also, in a completely different department! Why on Earth he thinks I should put his letters in envelopes and mail them for him I will never ever understand! To be honest, I find it pretty offensive. I'm not even an admin assistant. I shouldn't be mailing any letters but my own (except, you know, the ones I write that other people, like my ex-supervisor or the agency director, sign as though they've written them. :haha:). Haha, and last week he came down to get a file from my ex-supervisor and then they call me over and he said "I want to make a copy of this." And I said "Okay." And then he hands it to me and says "You don't have to bring it to me. I'll come down and get it." :dohh: Seriously?! Yes, I had to make his copy for him. And this is the person my ex-supervisor swore had a problem with me because of my sarcastic/condescending personality. If I truly spoke to him in a sarcastic manner, what do you think I'd say when he asked me to mail things and copy crap for him? Not "Okay," that's for effing sure! :growlmad:


----------



## maybesoon

Doesn't help that I hurt dh's feelings this am. I was getting out of the shower trying to get ready for work (after not sleeping last night). I hear Jonas (almost 5yr) screaming & crying. I'm like what the hell..... Then I hear him saying "The dogs won't move, I can't see" Ok well here's an area dh & I completely disagree with. He allows the kids to sit in the livingroom & watch cartoons while they are getting ready for school. He also allows them to eat while doing same. Well Monday morning Jonas spilled syrup all over himself & "my new glider chair I have for the baby"..... I was a little upset & stated "if he was at the kitchen table that wouldn't have happened". So anyway, Jonas is bawling over the dogs in his way & he can't see the tv. I come out of the bathroom I dh looks at me & says "someone's not in a very good mood this am". I respond "Oh I have a really quick cure for that.... Just turn the darn tv off then he won't need to see it". Dh just looked at me & walked off. I don't think he liked my cure.... OH WELL....


----------



## Mommabrown

HA! Good they should see that you are pregnant and already taking on way to much. I don't blame you for being tired either. When they act like that just act like you can't hear them and they will eventually get the point.....I think bahaha....maybe not. But DH and your bff are right you can't be super woman.


----------



## maybesoon

lmao LittleSpy.... I can completely see that happening.... the partner at my law firm still has his & his wife's mail going to the office p.o. box. I get to check their mail daily & deliver it to the office for him to take home. This includes all the crap she buys online. Well I told the attorney directly over me last week I wasn't carrying anymore of their boxes from the post office anymore. But this same attorney brings his personal mail to the office (mind you he drives right by the post office to get here) and sets it on the counter by the work mail for me to put postage on. The freaking stamps are 3 inches away from where he sets his PERSONAL mail & he can't reach over, peel & stick the darn stamp to his envelopes. Well I'm done with that also. His freaking assistant can take care of his mail. I'm not his & his wife's personal secretary. Don't get paid for it, not doing it......

I'm most likely to get fired before April.......


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my hormones were like this in the beginning of my pregnancy. DH tells the kids "Shes just pregnant ignore her and in 9 months she be back to the same old mommy!!" Ha i find i don't have the patience to put up with stupid shit from anyone period. I think that was his way of diverting an argument, good for him.


----------



## maybesoon

Oh I'm sure Mommabrown. He is such a great guy these days. But darn it... He enables his kids & he admits it. I told him the other day he has an identity issue.... He is such the mommy in the family. He doesn't like to discipline, he just wants to be the fun one which leads to the kids doing what they want, when they want & it's just not good. But he knows it & I think he's trying to be better. It's just really hard for him to tell the kids "NO"....


----------



## Mommabrown

Well if it makes you feel any better. I am the disciplinarian in this family too. DH does make them mind when he has to. Ha more like forced to because i feel like i am going to pull my hair out! Well he admits it why won't he start to change it? If he keeps allowing his children to behave this way they are never going to learn consequences which teach us lessons in life...they will expect daddy to fix it every time they cry.


----------



## maybesoon

That's exactly what I tell him!!! I really think he's working on it. He just let it go way to far for too long because it was just he & the kids. Then I come along & I can't stand bratty kids. My step-sons (which I raised for 8 years) never acted like that. They knew I would spank their rear ends..... It's a work in progress.... I just do NOT have patients right now at all (not that I ever do)!!!! lol.... So I'm trying to give him support but not overstep things while he figures out how to do it....


----------



## Mommabrown

I know what you are saying. My kids know not to over step their boundaries or I will tan their back side. At least he is trying to work on it. It isn't easy when they have gone that way for so long they will just keep pushing him until he gives in. It is good that you are supporting him along the way because this has to be really different for him too. Don't worry i don't like a brat either. You will get a different patience to you once your little man is here!


----------



## maybesoon

Gosh I hope so Mommabrown..... I laugh & tell dh all the time that I'm a drill sargent.... But it's really the truth! And having a 5yr & 7yr that backtalk constantly is killing me. It is so hard for me to keep my mouth shut as much as I do. 

Luckily this is something we talked a lot about before I moved back in. He understands that I have "little patients" with such things & he knows that he needs to work on getting his kids in line. We are both doing what we can to work this out.... It's just going to be hard for awhile while we ALL do some adjusting.....


----------



## TeAmo

lol campbells ultrasound is on friday I might just get them to have a sneaky peak!! hehehehe. i highliy doubt they will do that however :)

Mommabrown, loving those piccies. I can believe how our babies actually look like babies right now!

I swear my child who used to have a vocabulary only now tells me no no no and no!!!! URGH. He turned two a week and a bit ago and now has the attitude of a TEENAGER. He was sent to test me today ill tell you that. xx


----------



## Mommabrown

I know Teamo it is so exciting to see my little lady's face. She has her dad's lips for sure and looks just like her older brother. OH i hope they do!!! 

Maybesoon oh dear hun it sure is a big adjustment for ALL of you! I hate back talking...my DD tried it once and ate her some good ol soap for it too. Let's say she never did it again. It might seem horrible but it worked never had to give it to her or her brothers for that matter ever after that. He just has to show them who's Boss and they will fall in line! HA!


----------



## maybesoon

lol Mommabrown... I'm love the ol soap trick.... I only had to do it once with my step-sons too.... they caught on really quick at 3 & 4!!! And that's what I've trying tell him. If he would just stick it through for a solid week or 2 they will get it. But this wishy washy make them mind one day & not the next just doesn't work. But I will tell you, Jonas does NOT jump on the furniture when I'm in the house anymore!!!! I think I scared the living crap out of him that night when I pulled him off the couch & made him march to his room!!!! hehehe


----------



## Mommabrown

Gotta love these pregnancy horomones one minute your laughing the next your crying! I just watched last nights episode of Parenthood and now i can't stop bawling! 

Maybesoon bahaha scared senseless huh! Maybe he will shape up real quick then!


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow you ladies with your work issues make me really happy to be a SAHM. I wouldnt like to put up with that shit xx

As for my kids I cannot hit them. I slapped Connie once and felt awful afterwards so I just use time outs and they are very well behaved. In public I get told how well behaved they are. I just prefer to talk things through with them rather than hitting them or shoving soap in their mouths. I could never do that either... not to sound rude. Im still the boss in my house and what I say goes. 

Nimbec Im sorry to hear how you were treated today. I think if peiple work in the public health sector they should be passionate about their job and know that part of heir job is to care for people. I hope you can get it sorted out soon with the cardiologists. 

afm.. Im dealing with a friend who has pcos and is trying for a baby. She has been avoiding me lately and I found out today that she got her period which means no baby. I guess looking at me isnt helping her feel better :/ I saw her on the way to the chemist yesterday when I went to pick up my daughter from school. She started talking to me and when I told her Luke had been sent home from school she started shouting at me about how thats why all the kids at school get sick. Because parents send them when they arent well.... She pissed me off so much!! You can not keep a kid home with a snitty nose and a cough!! If I did that mine would never be at school.. ita called winter it gives people colds. He was home the day before and was fine after breakfast with no temperature so I sent him back. He got a temp after lunch so they sent him home. She thi ks she knows it all.. Ive seen her send her kid to school loads of times with her ears oozing pus though from ear infections.. silly bitch


sorry for the rant but she really pissed me off!


----------



## Steph82

bwhahaha Mommabrwon and Maybesoon, love all the discipline stories. I'm sure things will be similar in our house once LO arrives. OH likes to be the good guy :dohh:. ALready warned him, that he will need to be just as mean as me lol

LittleSpy and Maybesoon, sorry about all your work issues! I swear, please (MEN mostly) think that no matter what position the women has, she needs to do the secretary work for all of them! I constantly get emails to answer the phone when our receptionist is out... ugh... made a big fuss over it one day (after I found out I was pregnant) ... told them that the email was sent to only the females in the company and that I thought it was discriminating! The guy who sent it ran right to HR and had a neeting to make sure he wasnt in trouble :haha:. I really didn't care, just felt like I wanted to speak up. 

Nimbec, what an aweful experience! I surely hate paying this much for healthcare, but I do love the fact, that they treat us nicely :haha:
I hope you get everything figured out soon :hugs:

AFM, just got back from a short vacation and ended up deathly ill Moday night. Threw up all night and only managed a half day at work on Tuesday. Much better today (thank god). To all you ladies that dealt with bad MS... HOW DID YOU DO IT??? ... One night of throwing up and I wanted to shoot myself!! This whole pregnancy I kept thinking: wow, pregnancy is not bad at all, I don't know why people have such a hard time! .. LMAO, of course I would think so, since I have not had any of the seriously bad issues!!! Stupid me! and bless all you ladies that have (and some that still are) dealing with it!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I was laughing so much at you surrounding your bump with bubbles in the bath!! I cannot get comfy enough in the bath at the minute, my bump sticking out of the water makes me cold!

Maybesoon I wouldn't say 12lbs is that much :shrug: I wouldn't worry, and everyone always puts weight on over Xmas, so of course you (and all of us!) will! 

Nimbec sounds like _top quality_ care you've been getting over the last week :dohh: at least you have the cardiac knowledge to point out there is actually an issue, someone else might have believed all is ok. And your registrar sounds like an ass. 

Mommabrown so glad you got to see Emmaleigh again :) 1lb 6oz...I don't know if that is big or not for this stage, but I can't believe that I would be carrying something that heavy around at the minute! It seems so surreal to me! Love the pics as well!

Littlespy, work places are so dodgy. You can't trust anyone at all, especially when you are saying something that could be construed as negative. And I also got overly emotional with my boss this week (fair enough I was being told my job is finished in August :haha:) and I felt so silly afterwards, but people understand that we are insane pregnant ladies!! (I hope!)

TeAmo, so the 'terrible twos' are real then?! My nephews favourite thing is to say "no no no" but he also says it in a French accent which cracks us up, but I think it frustrates him because he starts saying it more to make us stop laughing...perpetual cycle! (Also apologies for calling Campbell Cameron :blush:)

In terms of discipline, obviously I don't have any LO yet, and of course I would never hit a child (sometimes I dream about it at work when the teenagers talk back. Just wait til your LO get to 15. I could murder the, :haha:) but I will smack a child if its needed. My brother and SIL have told us they are happy for us to smack my nephew if needed, and I have smacked his hand before. He's only 18 months so far too young to talk it out with, and when something he is doing is dangerous, and he doesn't respond, it leaves you with little choice. We were smacked as children, and just the threat of it made us behave better, which meant it didn't happen as much (if that makes sense?)

Steph sorry to hear you've been so sick. Winter vomiting bug maybe? It's certainly doing the rounds here! Glad you are feeling better though.

Afm, not much new. I feel really FULL today. I haven't over eaten before you think that :haha: I just feel...like my belly is tight or something. :shrug: had a great dinner time with my nephew, we decorated my parents Christmas tree and had some major cuddles as he was tired and his parents are out tonight. He likes holding and running his fingers through his hair when he's tired, and his momma has long hair like me, so I think I was a good substitute!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, I'm thinking it was a 24hour bug :shrug:

I get teh full feeling too sometimes. Maybe LO had a grwoth spurt??


----------



## doggylover

Yep I had that bad boy bug two weeks ago. Worst thing I've had in a long time. And, like you, made me so thankful I missed bad morning sickness!

My LO has actually been super quiet today, so a growth spurt definitely sounds likely. And I think they had one last week...my child is going to be a beast!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm with you ukgirl and doggylover on this one... I am firmly against using physical punishment on children. I've worked in daycare's for years and even the worst offenders can be broken with consistant rules, time outs, and respect. I don't want my children to fear me or to fear being hit. There's something not quite right about that. I was terrified of my mom as a kid. I can remember quite distinctly to this day that sometimes I would run into my room to hide from her when she was mad at me and sit on the floor with my back against the bed and my feet against the door pushing it closed so she couldn't open it to yell at me because I was afraid of what she would do. 

It makes me cringe as well when I hear parents screaming at their kids... if I can control a room of sixteen 3 year olds without having to scream at them, it boggles my mind why some parents think that screaming at their kid all the time is the best way to accomplish anything. If they're in danger and you can't get to them in time, then yes, yelling at them is the best way to stop anything from happening. But if you yell at them all the time, then they won't know that being yelled at means something important!

The woman who lives next door to me drives me crazy in particular... all she ever does is scream, and all her kid ever does is scream back. Children mirror what they're taught so that's no surprise, and that woman needs some Zanax or something.

I don't mean to be judgemental towards anyone here, because everyone has their own style of parenting. But that's my two cents worth on corporal punishment.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sorry to hear some of you ladies are feeling the flu bug!! :nope: I hope it goes away quickly. There's not much worse than being sick with the flu when you're so limited on things you can take to feel better.

My shopping trip to find some mat pants was a bust. Nothing at Value Village. When I go home to see my parents at Christmas I might see if they'll take me over to Detroit (in the US) to go shopping there. US ladies you're so lucky! Your mat clothes are SOOOOOO much cheaper than they are here. It's like $70 for a pair of pants in a mat store here, and our Walmarts and Old Navy's etc. don't usually have mat sections in them. 

I did however get lucky with picking out some items for Fraggle. I bought a bunch of little gender neutral outfits ranging from Winnie the Pooh, to planets, to dinosaurs, safari animals, leap frogs and giraffes skating with scarves on! :cloud9: Ahh they're all so cute. I couldn't help it!


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum I agree with you completely on the shouting thing too. my mums neighbour screams at her kids we hear her when we go round. She swears at them and it isnt nice to listen to. my mum said when her neighbour smacks her daughters now they dont even flinch thats how used to it they are. It makes me feel sick. I did tap the backs of their hand when they were i to touching everything. rather slap their hand than have them burn themselves on the iron or oven etc. But like you I rarely need to shout at mine. I find that telling them what I want and to calm down is much better even timeouts are rare since they got over the terrible toddler phase. I was smacked as a kid and when I was angry I would smack my brother. My kids have never hit eachother once. I do shout now and then when Im tired and they bicker. But I couldnt swear at them. The only downside is my daughter is getting good at beating me in discussions now! Lol sometimes I find myself saying sorry to a six year old!! 

Doggylover I was in the bath earlier with my heavenly bump haha he's more like an island now though! I could pretend to be ship wrecked lol... he kicked like mad in the bath. That must have tired him out because he is very quiet now! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Well after posting that little benny benson decided to wake up and kick me again :p always when im going to sleep!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Ugh! I am going to have to join the rant fest too ladies. I have been in a bad mood all day and just can't shake it. Spent 1.5 hrs at the post office mailing xmas presents to my fam in Aus. You can imagine the fun factor of that escapade. Spent 1.5 hrs calling around and trying to find a place to see the stroller I probably want in person, couldn't find a single place and tons of the ph numbers on the list were broken etc so then tried to find a place online with free return shipping, added it to my cart and went to edit my address in another window and when I went back to the original window the stroller was "no longer available" WTF?! So annoying. Then had to go into work because there was a one day sale on curtains I wanted for the baby's room, and I couldn't just do the order over the phone since size I need is online only so had to go to work on my day off to do that and then it didn't work anyway because the system is stupid and now I have to wait and get credited back the discount when I get them. And then just had a very annoying convo with DH about New Years. At Thanksgiving his family were so rude to me one night. We went to his cousins and then everyone wanted to go to a bar and they were all like "well, you can't go to the bar, that's the last place _you_ would want to go and you MUST be _so_ tired" and things like that. I did just go home after listening to those kinds of comments, but I was so insulted, and was not tired at all. Like I can't go and be social, or have anything to say or anything because now I am pregnant and can't drink. Ugh, and then for NYE they want to go to a bar where you have to pay a heap of $ to get in because then it is "open bar". That is crap for me for obvious reasons of needing to buy millions of things for the baby and only being able to drink seltzer at the "open bar". I just feel like they are doing it on purpose. Such jerks. :growlmad:


----------



## kirstabelle

OMFG and just got a letter in the mail confirming mine and DH's name change (we are de-hyphenating our names so that the baby doesn't have to have a hyphenated name) and they spelled my name wrong!! So now my legal name is not even my real name. I cannot deal with this day anymore.


----------



## kristyrich

Hi everyone!! How are you all? It's been so long since I've been on. So I finally had my first antenatal appointment today and everythings great! Finally got to hear the babys heartbeat for the first time and my morphology scan is next Thursday. So only one more week untill we know the gender!! So excited!! I will be 23 weeks and 2 days. Hope everyone is doing well and not stressing to much with Christmas so close. I'll finally be finished my shopping tomorrow so I can relax. Well kind of... Then I have to get organiser for my mil, bil and nephew who are coming to stay for a while starting boxing day. :)


----------



## lily28

Hey ladies! How is everything going? Sorry I'm not over often but I'm trying to tie lose ends before the holidays. Things with work are almost over (yay!) I have only 1 last meeting before Christmas, and then it is hopefully non stop lounging and eating. 
Yesterday it was the day from hell, I was out on the streets going back and forth different offices for paper work for 4 hours, in the cold :(. I think I reached my limit with work. Soooo glad it will be over soon.

I just had a consultation with my midwife about breastfeeding and I got a lot of encouragement. I hope I see her more often she is wonderful.
*I don't remember with whom I was talking about storing BF milk in glass containers*, pregnancy brain lol, but midwife told me that if one is using the freezer to store milk then glass is to be avoided. Temps difference can make the glass break/shutter. She prefers the little baggies.

Wish you all a fab day!


----------



## Mommabrown

Well i get that we all parent differently but i wanted to say there is a far difference between a spanking and hitting a child. Screaming at your child isn't an answer to anything. I tell my kids firmly with a firm voice not YELL at them. Not gonna argue with anyone here at all. 

Kristabella! What!!!! I can't believe that. Is there anyway you can give them a call and have them fix it??? I know when our son was born they misspelled his middle name and we had to refill out some paper work but it was fixed right away.

Kristyrich...Yay i bet you are so excited about gender scan!!! Can't wait to hear how it turns out! 

Lily Yay for one more meeting!!! But boo on having to go run around and get paper work. It will all be over with soon. Only 12 days till Christmas!!


----------



## Steph82

Awe Kristabella, I hope today goes better for you!! Days like that can really get to you!!!

Kristy, Yay for the gender scan!! I guess you will be the first possible chance for the bits to take over :winkwink:

ReadytoMum, Can you order on OldNavy.com and just sent it to your parents house? We do have alot of places to buy stuff, but they are not always cheap either :wacko:

Lily, i'm so jealous that you are almost done with work... I guess I will continue to be jealous with every UK lady going on maternity leave, while us US ladies wait for our water to break at work :haha:

AFM, did some craigslist shopping yesterday and came accross someone who is selling the stroller and carseat I want, as well as the High chair and swing. All items are brand new in the original box and I am getting them at almost 50% off and don't have to pay sales tax :happydance:. The lady selling them is in Miami, so I will need to drive 45 min after work to go pick them up. FXed that everything is as described!! 
I also found a used nursery furniture set (crib, changing table/ dresser, bookshelf, and glider) for sale that looks to be in great condition. They are asking $500 for everything, but I think I can get it for less :thumbup:. I may take a drive there this weekend to check the stuff out. Everything new that OH and I found (that we both liked) was $500 for the crib alone... so we decided that we would be happy with a high quality used furniture set (rather then buying low end brand new).


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Lily, i'm so jealous that you are almost done with work... I guess I will continue to be jealous with every UK lady going on maternity leave, while us US ladies wait for our water to break at work :haha:
> 
> AFM, did some craigslist shopping yesterday and came accross someone who is selling the stroller and carseat I want, as well as the High chair and swing. All items are brand new in the original box and I am getting them at almost 50% off and don't have to pay sales tax :happydance:. The lady selling them is in Miami, so I will need to drive 45 min after work to go pick them up. FXed that everything is as described!!
> I also found a used nursery furniture set (crib, changing table/ dresser, bookshelf, and glider) for sale that looks to be in great condition. They are asking $500 for everything, but I think I can get it for less :thumbup:. I may take a drive there this weekend to check the stuff out. Everything new that OH and I found (that we both liked) was $500 for the crib alone... so we decided that we would be happy with a high quality used furniture set (rather then buying low end brand new).

Actually I'm not in UK, I'm in EU, and I'm not taking maternity leave :nope:. I 'm a freelancer right now and I quit for as long as I see I will need time off. My (wishful thinking) plan is to work from home after baby arrives. We will see how it goes. I wasn't making much money anyways :dohh: times are hard for freelancers. I wish I was still working for a big company and had maternity benefits, it would be soooo cool...
I've worked in US and I know how hard it is. My friend (and ex colleague) in US she had a baby last summer and she had to quit as she was working 10-12 h a day, everyday... Sucks... 

Oooh what a good deal you got there!!! FXed everything is in good shape!!

We decided to get everything new, since I have some financial help from relatives, and my sis will use most of my stuff. Unfortunately I don't know any women that recently had babies to get used stuff. Only 1 lady that proved to be extra crazy and begun making snide comments and putting me down, so I decided to stop talking to her, as she was really negative.:dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle are you serious?! That is ridiculous! You need to make sure they change it without anymore charge to you!

Lily thanks for the info about glass and the freezer. Makes sense I guess! What is it that you do that you freelance in?

Steph that's amazing about the stuff you are getting on Craigslist! And the money you will save is totally worth the 45min journey!

Afm, school disco tonight :dohh: Means I'll be at work until at least 10 tonight :cry: I'm hoping I can play the pregnancy card and they'll take pity on me and let me leave early!


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies. Hope everyone has a great day. 

Mommabrown.... I completely agree with you on the fact that there is a HUGE difference in spanking & hitting (beating) and having a firm voice & yelling. I think every child & ever situation is different. But I would much rather spank my kids & have them behave & have manners than be some little hooligan that backtalks & ends up in the court system before they get out of junior high.... Just my opinion....

AFM.... Nothing much today. Just in a blah mood & have been the last 2 days. Don't know what it is. I think I have just been letting the crap at work get to me too much. Trying to get out of this funk before tomorrow. I have a day of shopping with the MIL....


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Lily thanks for the info about glass and the freezer. Makes sense I guess! What is it that you do that you freelance in?
> 
> Afm, school disco tonight :dohh: Means I'll be at work until at least 10 tonight :cry: I'm hoping I can play the pregnancy card and they'll take pity on me and let me leave early!

I'm doing translations (finance, and a LOT of manuals) and the odd interpreting job, mostly in business meetings.

*Do* play the pregnancy card, I do it a lot lately, especially in queues and functions lol :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

Oh goodness, I can't imagine how difficult it is being an interpreter and translating things :wacko: I have enough trouble translating what pupils are saying to me IN ENGLISH without others languages being thrown about :haha:


----------



## lily28

I like it, it is fun, when I interpret I get to meet all kinds of people. Lately I'm interpreting for restaurant owners looking to expand to other countries, so that means: travel and food which are both great perks! 
I'd prefer to translate literature though, especially poetry! sigh!

The down side is the money is low. I could make the same by tutoring from home. But I don't think I'm a good teacher


----------



## doggylover

Really? For some reason I always imagine translators/interpretors get paid LOADS! Maybe this is just what they told us in school in the languages departments to encourage us to go down that road! The pay in teaching isn't great either...but I guess we do these jobs for the love of them!

Travel and food...for work? That does sound pretty ideal!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey everyone I've had the day from hell. I had to go see my solicitor today, my ex had confirmed his visitation dates for the 27th of this month for a week, I had booked all the contact center dates up for them and everything and today at our meeting I find out he's suddenly changed his visit to the 3rd-8th of January. He also has to arrange all the contact center dates and times himself. So I basically have no say in his visit, he just decides when he is coming and I have to accept it but he can choose to say no if I offer him contact.. :/ My solicitor was trying to get him to have unsupervised contact oo even though Cafcass were clear in court that he shouldn't be alone with them. She wanted us to go to court for 8 hours next month and the have the kids go straight out with him after, they have school that day too.I said no. I tried to defend the kids and say what was right for them and I got called unreasonable :( I cried my eyes out in there. She spoke to me like I was a piece of shit. :(


----------



## ukgirl23

And on top of all that because our funding ran out I have to translate all the court and office documents from Norwegian to English :/ I have about 200 A4 pages (some double sided) So Lily I feel your pain LOL xx :(


----------



## maybesoon

OMG ukgirl.... What the hell is wrong with your solicitor?!?!?! It doesn't seem like she is working for you or your kiddos. I would be furious!!! 

Take a few deep breaths & try to not let it get to you (I know that's really not possible)....

Hope your day gets better.... :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle -- Yikes about the name! I'm sure it will be corrected in no time but I know it must be such a hassle having to call to get them to do what they should've done in the first place! :dohh:

Steph82 -- funny you mention water breaking at work. I was just talking to a coworker this morning and she asked when I was going to go on maternity leave and I said "Um... whenever I go into labor, so be prepared to drive me home!" :haha: Very true. I refuse to wimp out this time. Last time I stopped working at 39+2 because I was so uncomfortable but I had an awesome supervisor then and she let me take the full 12 weeks after the baby was born (at 40+5) anyway. This time my work situation isn't so understanding and generous and I refuse to be cheated any time with the baby so I'm working until right until she pops out!

ukgirl -- :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... Ladies.... I have already told the attorney I work for it's my worst nightmare to go into labor while at work (I work an hour from where I live & my hospital) and that if my water breaks at work he he better be prepared to drive me in his BMW & it better not take him an hour to get me to the hospital either!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: My parents actually live in Canada still, but they live in Windsor, which is a boarder city to Detroit. So while it's a quick trip for them to cross over to go shopping etc. they don't have a US mailing address.

maybesoon: there is a difference between beating a child and spanking a child yes. But if you spank a child to cause pain in order to teach a lesson, to me that's unacceptable. Obviously other people (and a lot of other people) still use this practice. However, I don't think you need to spank children in order to have well behaved children. I'm actually pretty sure that in Canada it's illegal now to spank children. But that might be a province by province thing... I'm not 100% sure.

Lily: that sounds like an interesting job! What different languages do you speak/write? I always loved languages although I'm terrible at them. I had to write exams in Latin, French, and German for my doctorate, but I'm no where near fluent in them!

ukgirl: Oh man! That's horrible... I'm sorry your day went so terribly. I hope things turn around for you and the kiddos!

AFM, I went to bed last night at 10:30ish, and I was still WIDE AWAKE by 3:30am. I just kept trying to sleep and tossing and turning. Poor DH, I'm sure I must have kept waking him up too. So I finally fell asleep around 4:00 maybe and still woke up every few hours, but at least I was getting *some* sleep. So I stayed in bed till 10:30 in order to try and get a least a few hours worth of sleep total. When I woke up I had three voicemails from my College, a text message, and an e-mail!

So of course I called them back right away to figure out what the apparent emergency must be. I work as the evening porter on Wednesday nights, which means I lock up the building when I leave. Well apparently I forgot to return the key to the right place and the secretary was panicking because she didn't have it.

I told her that it was downstairs in the library and that the person working there would bring it up, or she could go down and get it. So she started freaking out asking me why it was there and not with her and why I took so long to call her back when they were looking for it. 

I'm afraid I wasn't very nice in response. I told her I put it in the book-drop by mistake, to calm down because the key was still in the building and all she has to do is go get it if she can't wait for the person to bring it back up to her. I told her I just called back now because I had just woken up and that as soon as I saw all her messages I called right back immediately. I apologized again and stressed that it was an accident, I didn't mean to put it in the wrong spot (the other job I have on campus that's where the key goes at the end of the night, so I just mixed them up), and then hung up on her.

Excellent start the the day. Sigh.


----------



## maybesoon

ReadytoMum I will agree to disagree on spanking children. I think it is different for every situation & every child. I know with my stepsons we tried multiple multiple different techniques & the spanking method worked & once we used it, it didn't have to be used very often at all. To me it is no different than mentally scaring your child that they will get something taken away, sent to their room alone, sat in a corner or grounded. I personally would rather be spanked & get it over with than the mind games the others play. I was spanked as a child & I never feared my parents. I knew when I got spanked why I was getting spanked & as an adult I can honestly say, I deserved it when I got it. I have seen young kids afraid of their bedrooms because that's where they get sent when they are bad.... ummmm I'd rather my child not be afraid to go to his own room... 

But like I said..... That's my opinion, my experiences & I agree to disagree....


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon said:


> But like I said..... That's my opinion, my experiences & I agree to disagree....

All I did was give my opinion as well. I tried to say at the very start that people have different ways of parenting. In my own experience it was a very negative thing that I still remember as an adult. I'm glad your experience is not the same, because it's not something I would wish on anyone.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy and Maybesoon, I can see us waddling to the car from work... while crowning :rofl: . But like you LittleSpy, I won't waste a day. I'll try to suffer through till the end! :haha:

ReadytoMum, Ah I understand. Well I hope you get a chance to get everything you need while you are there! You have quite the long trip to get to Canada, don't you? I just took a 4 day trip to Oregon and was on a plane for 5 hours... ouchie on my back!! Hope your trip goes well!

UKgirl, sorry to hear about all the hassle!! FXed that the translation goes quicker then expected!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy and Maybesoon, I can see us waddling to the car from work... while crowning :rofl: . But like you LittleSpy, I won't waste a day. I'll try to suffer through till the end! :haha:
> 
> ReadytoMum, Ah I understand. Well I hope you get a chance to get everything you need while you are there! You have quite the long trip to get to Canada, don't you? I just took a 4 day trip to Oregon and was on a plane for 5 hours... ouchie on my back!! Hope your trip goes well!
> 
> UKgirl, sorry to hear about all the hassle!! FXed that the translation goes quicker then expected!

Heh, I think we're having some geography issues Steph. :winkwink: I live in Toronto, Ontario (Canada), and my parents live in Windsor, Ontario (Canada) It's about a 4 hour drive/train ride from here to there. It will definitely be a long trip though!! I hope I can get everything I need too, but that will depend on whether I can convince my mom to make a trip to Detroit or not. Detroit is a bit of a scary city and she hates driving over there... but I might be able to whine and plead enough. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, I'm not at all worried about crowning on the way to my car. :haha: If labor starts at work, I'll be going from work to home. Then I'll be freaking my husband out refusing to go to the hospital until I'm ready to be tied to a stupid bed with an IV. Ugh. I hope to labor at home until I get *super *uncomfortable (which last time was right around being dilated 6cm but I think that was mostly because of my pitocin-induced neverending contractions; would've been rough at that point even if I had a break between them, though, I think. Seriously. Intense.). Or until my water breaks because that's something I don't want to have to deal with at home (IME, it gushes out with every contraction. Ewwwwww!).

I may end up being surprised, but I kind of anticipate labor lasting at least 8 hours. When I was induced with dd, it lasted about 11 hours from start to finish and I started at 3cm dilated and almost fully effaced.


----------



## ukgirl23

everyone deals with their kids differently some parents spank some use timeouts, both are just a matter of what works for you and your child, I personally have a time out spot, outside the bathroom door lol. Usually I will give them 3 chances and if they continue to be naughty monkeys I say ok becuase you didn't stop when I told you to you are going to time out, They have the count of 3 to get there, other wise I start adding extra minutes lol.. Needless to say they move pretty fast! When their time out is done I ask them why they went there and they tell me, and I ask them if they know what they should have done instead and they tell me, then I ask them to say sorry, and mostly they do then I tell them I love them and give them a hug and ask if they are ready to play. Mostly they are ready lol then we just go and carry on with what we were doing or find something new to do. Sometimes they wont be ready to come out and they will take themselves out when they are ready and come get a hug lol. So personally my kids aren;t scared of loosing toys or going to their room. I found that if I stick to the rules I put in place and if I follow through with what I say then I don't need to spank them because they know what I say goes. 

Plus I don't want my kids to think that in life you can solve your problems by smacking the person who has upset you. Usually when I am very angry at my kids I think spanking them would make me feel better but it wouldn't fix the actual problem and only be a short term solution causing a long term issue. 

I'm just trying to calm down after my solicitor, I've set up a meeting with a new one and he looks a lot better than the one I have now. I am going to contact the CAFCASS worker and fill her in on my solicitor situation and that he has changed his dates last minute. Hopefully she has some good advice for me. I have such a bad headache I'm going to make dinner, feed my monkeys and then chill out with Eastenders and The Apprentice and some hot chocolate and forget today xxx


----------



## maybesoon

EEEKKKK LittleSpy.... I guess I'm a little worried because 4 of my cousins & my SIL all had extremely fast labors. I'm talking 15-30 minute labors!!! My SIL had my neice 2 1/2 months early. Had her first contraction & Alyssa was born in less than 15 minutes. The pregnancy had been completely perfect up til then with no issues at all. So it scares me that I could possibly deliver on the way to the hospital!!! But with that being said, I'm still determined to work up to as long as possible....


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl I agree that if you are consistant with your kiddos then there is no need for spanking. I seriously only had to spank my stepsons once or twice & that was it. I was very consistant with them & they knew when I said "stop" or "no" that's what I meant. They are extremely well behaved young men to this day.


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon family history doesn't matter, my mum had to be induced with all 4 of her babies, Both of mine started naturally, also they told me second babies were quicker labours, that wasn't true for me either as I mentioned before Connie was 23 hours and Luke was 71 hours AFTER my waters broke. 

I though once your waters went that was it game over.. it was time.. but no.. lol. AND I thought that you only had to puch a few times and pop comes out baby... 45 minutes it took to push Connie out! and about 30 minutes to push out Lucas. xx


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- Crazy you know so many people to have fast labors like that. The average first labor is around 10 hours, I believe. :winkwink: I could've had Maisie in 10 hours but everyone in the damn labor & delivery wing popped at the exact same time and I was making the least amount of fuss and I guess dd was dealing with labor better than other babies so my nurse and doctor delivered 3 other babies while I was sitting there fully dilated and ready to go. :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkk! Yea, my family likes to spit the kiddos out!!! My bff on the otherhand had to be induced with all 3 of hers & it took all stinking day to have her 3 girls.... But I think her longest actual labor was around 12/13 hours from the time they started her IV til she had her baby.... I couldn't imagine 23 -72 hours after water breaking..... wow! That's just crazy!!!!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy and Maybesoon, I can see us waddling to the car from work... while crowning :rofl: . But like you LittleSpy, I won't waste a day. I'll try to suffer through till the end! :haha:
> 
> ReadytoMum, Ah I understand. Well I hope you get a chance to get everything you need while you are there! You have quite the long trip to get to Canada, don't you? I just took a 4 day trip to Oregon and was on a plane for 5 hours... ouchie on my back!! Hope your trip goes well!
> 
> UKgirl, sorry to hear about all the hassle!! FXed that the translation goes quicker then expected!
> 
> Heh, I think we're having some geography issues Steph. :winkwink: I live in Toronto, Ontario (Canada), and my parents live in Windsor, Ontario (Canada) It's about a 4 hour drive/train ride from here to there. It will definitely be a long trip though!! I hope I can get everything I need too, but that will depend on whether I can convince my mom to make a trip to Detroit or not. Detroit is a bit of a scary city and she hates driving over there... but I might be able to whine and plead enough. :haha:Click to expand...



I keep thinking you are UK :dohh: ... lol sorry, guess I should have just looked at your stats :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon my SIL had my niece in 3 hours flat that was beginning of labor till the time she pushed her out. Her mom and sisters both have fast labors too.But like i said that is my SIL's family(married to BIL) I am so glad i don't have to worry about going into labor at all!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> Maybesoon my SIL had my niece in 3 hours flat that was beginning of labor till the time she pushed her out. Her mom and sisters both have fast labors too.But like i said that is my SIL's family(married to BIL) I am so glad i don't have to worry about going into labor at all!

3 hours total?! Wow. I'd be a bit worried about getting the hospital in time with things going that fast! I live about 45 minutes away from where I'll be giving birth, and we don't have a car, so we'll be calling a cab and having to wait for that to show up too!!


----------



## maybesoon

That's the stuff that scares me. I'm afraid of going into labor as I'm either driving too or from work & it happening so fast I don't have time to get back to the hospital..... Oh well... I'm not the first it's happened to & I won't be the last if that's how it goes....


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Gosh Ukgirl horrible horrible times sending u a huuuuuuge hug! 

All this labour talk is making me twitchy hehe gosh well my biggest stress at the minute is wondering if ill have to have a section grrrr just want to know either way! Impatient is my middle name! On a happy front my nursery furniture I arriving tomorrow yay!!!! 

Well more stress for me today too. people can be so 2 sided and manipulative grrr too long to explain but basically a woman & daughter that I had taught and her daughter actually lived with me for 3 days per week as she wanted to spend time with her horse and talk to me about boyfriend issues (16/17yrs old) mother relyed on me to do everything emotionally for her daughter! It was such a responsibility. Well long story short daughter was 3 million % out of order in way she was speaking to me so I warned her if she continued then I would wish her luck and have no more to do with her well she continued and said the most hurrendous things truly hurtful so I said to her to think about what you are doing gave her about 10 chances then wished her luck and said bye (horse was taken off yard by her mother) who proceeded to write the most awful email to me. Daughter had LIED and manipulated her mother as usual so I replied and just put things straight and actually appologised for a few things I had done that where not perfect I'm only human. Left the door open so to speak. They then tried to ruin my business bad mouthed me around the whole area and now guess what ....18months down the line she applied for a job at my best clients yard and was told it would need to be ok with me as I'd have to teach her again on clients horses - so they have text me - no appology tho!! grrrrrrr. I rang my client and said I'm only continuing with them as a favour (friends I'm not officially working) as I enjoy teaching them and I catogorically don't want the stress of this girl & mother being there and won't teach her - they where ok with me as they knew the situation anyway. BUT the nerve of people!!! Plus my client is still considering it so I had to say I wouldn't be involved helping at all if they did employ her. Honestly ladies it nearly sent me into depression and they where so foul my blood pressure is through the roof just at the thought of dealing with them!!!!

Oh gosh so sorry just ranted! Hope you don't think I'm bonkers or unreasonable :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Readytomum and Maybesoon Yeah 3 hours but she lives here in town so luckily she was at the hospital before me niece popped out!

Steph I was sick to here last week and they tested to see if it was the flu which luckily it wasn't but he did say there was a virus going around. After about 3-4 days i was back to feeling better. I hope you get to feeling better too. 

Ukgirl I am really sorry you are having a hard time with your lawyer. I switched and so far i am ok with him but I go back and forth on what is the right thing for all of us here??? Our first attorney was just like her seemed that she was rooting for the other side. Asshole he could have let my little girl come home and he said NO! It breaks my heart having to see them go through this shit and even worse with an attorney that don't give a shit about their well being. Hang in there hun, get another attorney and show them why you are fighting all this!! I am so depressed because now my DD acts like she doesn't even care about her brother at school and on the weekends she cries about leaving. I don't know what to believe by her behavior but i can't help but to hurt for my youngest DS and Emmaleigh. I am afraid their dad is getting his way and ripping them away from their biological brother and sister to hurt me for not staying with his sleazy ass. He has told them since i was pregnant with youngest DS that he wasn't their brother(still to this day he says it). Anyways i am all crying now....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you...take it easy and get a new attorney and try to have a Happy Holiday! 


AFM, i am in a funk lately and have a bad attitude with all my family. They don't care to even help out in this horrible situation and when i needed them the most they abandoned me. DH has really no where to go(his family lives in another state) and me and the kids stay at the house on the weekends...he now doesn't get to see our son either if the oldest two are here so it seems he works and is gone and we have no time as a family...so i tried to ask my mom, and sisters if we could stay with them one weekend so he could have a warm place to sleep ( and keep our son) and none of them will. They even stopped answering our calls. And of course we have Christmas coming up and i don't want to go spend it with a bunch of selfish people who only care about themselves( they have been this way my whole life) but when they need help guess who the first person they call is??? Yeah I am so tired of all this shit really.


----------



## nimbec

Momma brown I'm so sorry you are going through this. What a horrid situation grrrr as I said people can be so cruel and thoughtless and manipulative oh an did I mention selfish!!!! ((Hugs)) hopefully 2013 will be a better year!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown that is awful.... I mean, my mom is pissed at the moment & not speaking to me because dh & I are back together, but I know she will get over her little mad spell with time. 

I can't imagine not having any support while going through what you have been going through. It must be horrible not to mention the holidays & being pregnant. That's way more than anyone should have to face. 

I am glad to hear you are liking your new attorney better. I sure hope this one will do their freaking job & get this all cleared up ASAP! I hope & pray things get better soon & yall are able to be a family again really soon.


----------



## kirstabelle

Wow ladies, we are all having such crappy times at the moment it seems.

This is really, really dumb but it actually cheered me up a lot today. You might have already seen some of them. And some are actually not funny. But a bunch are pretty funny. 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/people-who-are-having-a-worse-day-than-you

And one thing that cheered me up today was that I finally found that damn Peg Perego at a store in NYC. We are going back for a few days after xmas so I can go see it then. No thanks to Peg Perego though, I asked a question on their blog, emailed them directly, called their customer service and couldn't get any help from anyone to find one in a store in Boston or NY. I called two pages of ph numbers from their crappy outdated website list all in a 20 mile radius of Boston trying to find one. The place I found one isn't even listed on their website! I even said to the CS woman "I am trying to give you $500 and can't believe that nobody will help me!" So ridiculous!


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, Have you tried BuyBuyBaby? I think they have two stores on Mass (https://www.buybuybaby.com/storeLocator.asp?) and they sell that Brand??


----------



## kirstabelle

Yup called them, they have other Peg models but not the new one yet :( Technically the model we're looking at is being released April 2013 but there are limited first shipments available now, mostly online. So because I don't want to wait until April to get the stroller I have to try to find places that have the limited shipments. So even though only certain places will have placed orders for this particular stroller with Peg they cannot possibly tell you which ones they are so that you can buy one. Instead you just have to use the pathetic list on their website that is not even stroller specific, let alone model specific. And hasn't been properly updated in years. It includes places that just sell car seats, places that have closed down or whatever. It boggles the mind.

But thank you for helping!


----------



## Steph82

Yuck! Sorry to hear! I do hope you find a place to order it from! The good thing is, if you find place to order it from and it comes in and you don't like it, you can return it for store credit (usually) and get another model that they carry?!?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwwww mommabrown I wish neither of us had to go through this. My ex is a lot like yours. he hates loosing and will do anything to hurt me. it sucks. I found a new solicitor and he seems a lot better. I can see him tuesday so hopefully he will be a rockstar.. do you think maybe your daughter is confused and hurting so shes avoiding the situation by shutting you and her brother out? Xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> Yuck! Sorry to hear! I do hope you find a place to order it from! The good thing is, if you find place to order it from and it comes in and you don't like it, you can return it for store credit (usually) and get another model that they carry?!?!

The place in NYC has one in the store for us to try out and then once we decide we should be able to have it shipped to MA for free. Unless they have a red one in stock that day in which case we can bring it home to MA in the car. I just want to make sure the recline really is flat, and that it seems sturdy, has real one handed steering etc. The issue I was having with getting one online is that most places even if they shipped it to you for free if you return it they will make you pay the return shipping plus the original shipping that was "free" plus a restocking fee which varies between 10-20% of the price of the stroller! So I am really glad I finally found a place that we can see it. 

We're also going to go look at a Mamas and Papas Sola and a Mutsy Evo on the weekend. Just so that we will have seen basically everything available at the moment that is suitable from birth and has a reversible seat before we make our decision in NY. The stroller has definitely been the most work as far as research and effort to find. But it will also be our most $ purchase so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ladies!!! I'm glad you too have a new attorney Ukgirl!! I dunno really what to think about DD vut i know since i have left them alone about everything her and DS have began to act completely normal again at home. She maybe and if thats her way of coping with all this then I just have to understand from her point of view and take it. 

Maybesoon i don't understand why she can't just be happy for you. Every couple has its ups and downs and it was one of y'alls. My family has always been this way. I just thought they would see i need them now more than ever and try to be here for us. But apparently i am the only one with compassion in my family. Now you see why i appreciate you gals so much!!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I was trying to do some baking this evening and it's just not working the way I want it too... sigh.

I did however finish off the "One Fish, Two Fish" dresser that we were painting for the nursery tonight. I think it looks pretty good! DH was pretty happy with it too. :happydance: I can't wait till we start getting the nursery put together after Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







fish dresser.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww the dresser looks adorable Ready to Mum!

I am almost two-thirds of the way through my giraffe wall. It was def. harder than I thought! But I like how its turning out, so its okay. Excuse the rest of the disaster surrounding the room! 

We are getting the last piece of furniture (the book case) on our trip to NY too, so then we will be able to properly lay out the room. Can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00038-20121213-1634.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah and today is my V day! :happydance:


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> Awww the dresser looks adorable Ready to Mum!
> 
> I am almost two-thirds of the way through my giraffe wall. It was def. harder than I thought! But I like how its turning out, so its okay. Excuse the rest of the disaster surrounding the room!
> 
> We are getting the last piece of furniture (the book case) on our trip to NY too, so then we will be able to properly lay out the room. Can't wait!

Very cool kristabelle! Are you doing a specifically giraffe theme, or a safari/animal theme? I wish we could paint the walls where we live right now... but sadly we cannot. Thankfully they have some really awesome wall decals now, so we're not doomed to a completely plain white wall. 

Painting wall murals is a lot of effort--but it will be so worth it when it's done!!

And congrats on V-day!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I love the one fish two fish drawers they are super cute!! And the giraffe wall looks amazing!! I need something like that to do to keep my mind off other stuff I think! 

My little man was looking better yesterday then before dinner his temp spiked again and now hes in my bed with ear ache :( Im so tired but its good training I guess. 

Earlier today I did a biiiig yawn and it felt like Benson's knee or something was going to pop out of my uterus... sometimes If I bend over sideways I feel him press against my tummy. I cant remember that with my other two. but Im learning quickly that even after having two babies there are still thinga to learn and things to experience which is cool xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh Readytomum and Kirstabelle you ladies are AMAZING! I love the dresser and that giraffe wall is unreal!! 

Happy v-day Kirstabelle! :happydance:

Didn't get a chance to read all of what happened yesterday but I hope everyone is doing OK!

UKgirl, sorry to hear Lucas still isn't well, let's hope he's better in time for Christmas.

Afm...FRIDAY! :happydance: Located my file of "Things for kids to do when I don't want to teach them" and photocopied, and am handing out sheets left, right and centre :) Awesome!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you doggylover :) I hotfooted him to the doctors first thing this morning, he has an ear infection now, he has some antibiotics so he should be much better within 2 days :) 

Congrats with V day kristabelle!


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> Awww the dresser looks adorable Ready to Mum!
> 
> I am almost two-thirds of the way through my giraffe wall. It was def. harder than I thought! But I like how its turning out, so its okay. Excuse the rest of the disaster surrounding the room!
> 
> We are getting the last piece of furniture (the book case) on our trip to NY too, so then we will be able to properly lay out the room. Can't wait!

Yay on V day!

Love the giraffe pattern!:thumbup:

Anyone knows how to entertain a lively 1.5 year old? I'm babysitting this Sunday. I'm good with smaller babies and older kids (3+)... 1.5-3 are a grey area for me 

I just bought a blood pressure monitor because I keep feeling dizzy, even after eating... I had low bp before but now it is ridiculous. I have 98sys and 58dia but high pulse (98)! WTH!


----------



## nimbec

I'm loving the draws and the giraffe wall ladies!!!!!! My furniture is due for delivery this morning ...infcat it should already be here grrrrrrr i'm very impatient! 

ukgirl so sorry your lo's not well - poor thing!!!

Happy V day kristabelle!!!!

well i'm off to see my friend shortly who had her baby girl on tuesday night via c-section she was 5.14 so a tiny weeny one - i can't wait to meet her :) I'm actually slightly jelous that she has got to meet her bubs already and i've got to wait lots more weeks - blooming preggy hormones how BONKERS is that!! LOL !!!!!


----------



## doggylover

No Nimbec I would agree with you on that! I am jealous when I see people with newborns that I have to wait!!!

Lily, my nephew is a year and a half, and on any given day it's a total mystery as to what will amuse him. Sometimes he plays well with actual toys, and other days he's happy to take things in and out of cupboards for HOURS (and I do means HOURS!). As long as they bring some toys, or you are at their house, the LO will lead you on what they fancy doing. We trail after my nephew as he potters about and decides what he wants to do. The LO should also be pretty good if you say "Do you want to play with ____" in letting you know yes or no. They have the attention span of a gnat though, so you'll be busy!

Ukgirl, glad to hear Lucas will be sorted soon, and in time for the last exciting few Christmassy days at school!


----------



## doggylover

Or if it's nice weather, a wee walk is always a good bet for a lively one. Gets their energy out and always lots to look at!


----------



## lily28

Thanks girls, I was thinking of taking her to the park, but I'm afraid of the weather. I know she likes playing with spoons and cups, and I will get some balloons for her to chase around. Hopefully she will not get too bored and cry!


----------



## ukgirl23

all kids love the park lily :D 

well things are looking up this morning, I have a new solicitor lined up, luke's on the mend no he has antibiotics Aaron's cleaning the kitchen for me! and I just spoke to child protection who told me my ex husband is fighting tooth and nail to stop the documents from coming over from norway  Cafcass told me I'm doing well and to change solicitor and keep going so I'm feeling much better about things now. 

I have a lot of stabby type lower abdominal pain this morning I think it's ligament pain. Is anyone else getting this? x


----------



## lily28

Good luck with the lawyers Candy!
Is Luke better?

I had horrible pains the day before because I was so tired, and baby was pushing hard low. Drink lots of water and try to put your feet up for a while, it helps a lot!


----------



## nimbec

Furniture arrived - had to send all back as water damaged beyond all belief!!! Stupid delivery van had water streaming in down the sides and it soaked boxes/ripped them and damaged the wood :( Pics are on fb if you want to see - i was truly amazed!!! 

Complained to company and they are sending it all back and i'll get a new lot! PHEW!!

so upset :(


----------



## ukgirl23

his temp is down for now lily he's watching power rangers at the moment :) 

omg nimbec how typical is that!!! I hope the new stuff is better! Such a let down! xx


----------



## Steph82

UKgirl, happy to hear that Lucas is doing better and that you have a new Solicitor!
Nimbec, I can't believe the furniture finally got there and now you have to send it all back :growlmad:! How frustrating! It's good that they didnt make a fuss about it though!!
Love the dresser and the giraffe wall!!! 
Was telling OH last night that I really want to get the furniture next weekend so I can get started. He seems to think that we have forever to get everything going.... I know its still early but I want Graysons room to be ready!! Right now, I have everything scattered all over the house:dohh:

Lily, have fun babysitting :happydance:

AFM, I picked up the stroller and carseat, the high chair, and the swing! Really happy with everything!! Paid a total of $500 for everything brand new (over $900 if I had bought it in the store). I didn't really need the high chair yet, but I figured it was a great deal and I will need it sooner or later :shrug:
The swing is the Fisher Price My little lamp Premium edition one. Do you guys have any experience with it? I hear its a bit load, but most people love it. 
I just can't wait to get his room ready!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Steph that is so exciting!!! And you're right, you'll need the high chair eventually, so may as well get it while it's cheap!

Nimbec, awful news about your furniture! Will have to check out the photos on fb. Awful to have to have the hassle of getting it collected and redelivered, but at least you have been able to sort it without major issue.

Ukgirl, so glad to hear that things with you court case are looking up :)

Lily, balloons = excellent idea! My nephew would play with balloons for days on end (this is after he got over his phobia caused by me bopping him on the head with one when he was a lot smaller! Oops!) Sounds like you have it all figured out!


----------



## maybesoon

Candy... So happy to hear things are going better. 

nimbec.... That seems to be my luck when I order stuff. There is always something wrong with it & I end up having to send it back... So typical.

lily you will have a blast at the park!!!

AFM.... Don't really have anything new to report.... I have decided that as much as I love the thought that come April I will have my baby boy in my arms after all these years wanting a baby..... I'm just not the girl who loves being pregnant. My Mom swears being pregnant was the best time of her life. Yea... Not me.... I hate not being in control of my body or anything going on with it.... 

Happy Friday!!! Hope everyone has a great day & super weekend!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh maybesoon :hugs: I definitely felt that way at the start when I was exhausted and feeling naseous all the time, so I know how you feel, and how disappointing it feels as well. Hopefully you will start to feel better about it all as you move towards third tri.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for all your lovely comments on the dresser ladies! 

I really just can't wait to start getting the nursery figured out... but we still need to get all the office furniture OUT first. I like to have things organized and knowing that a massive apartment overhaul is hanging over my head is killing me! I just want to do it now and be done with it!! 

To be fair we don't really have anything yet to put IN the nursery since most of it is at my parents or hasn't arrived yet, but I'd at least like to get the other stuff out so we can give it a good cleaning and have it ready for when stuff does start arriving! 

AFM, today is my last day of work at the College... and then other than administering and marking my students final exam next Wednesday, I'm officially on Christmas holidays!! :happydance: I hope everyone has a lovely weekend, and takes some time to put their feet up!


----------



## doggylover

Oh I'm so jealous Readytomum! I've another week of school yet! Enjoy the first few hours of your holidays!

I am in a similar situation with nursery. We have to get our second living room/den sorted to put the furniture in there, so we can move the books/papers/files out of the "nursery". But we have to still sand some of the floor and varnish it first. I'm hoping DH gets that done this weekend, and then we can put the furniture up and have the nursery cleared by Christmas. Then we can give it a big old clean before we head out to get paint!


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks ladies! Its actually vinyl like decals and not paint. We are renting too and I can paint but then I have to repaint back to white when we move, so can't be bothered with that. I found a sign place online that sells the decal vinyl by the roll, so I made the wall using that, a pencil, a pair of scissors and a lot patience :haha:

I forget who said about the OH thinking they have all the time in the world to do the nursery and get baby stuff- so annoying. Like I want to be making a giraffe wall and shuffling about with furniture when I am 9 months preggo! No way, trying to get as much done as possible while I am still reasonably normal sized.

Oh Maybe Soon, I am like you. I want the baby, the being pregnant eeeeeh, not so much :haha: Its fine, and I have been lucky overall so far that I have had no major issues or anything. But it just takes so freakin' long!

Off to get ready for work. Happy Friday to all! And happy last day of work before hols Ready to Mum!


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle -- LOL at some of those things on that link. And how did Lindsay Lohan become such a mess? I guess I know the answer to that but, yuck. And I had the same issue with finding a place that administers the test I need to take get into grad school next year! :dohh::dohh::dohh: Called every place in my city on the list on the test's website and not one of them offered the test. Then found info that the school I want to go to offers the test and called them and they said they're currently hiring a testing services director and won't offer any testing until that person is hired (so January or February even). :dohh: Otherwise, I'll have to drive 200 miles to take an hour long multiple choice test. :dohh: CUTE giraffe wall!

ReadytoMum -- The dresser is super cute!

ukgirl -- I'm sorry Luke is still sick/sick again! Poor guy. :nope:

doggylover -- Happy Friday! I'm thrilled about it. Then only 5 days to work until I get 5 days off. Then work 2 days and get 4 days off. YAY!

lily -- My daughter is almost 17 months and is hugely entertained by Mega-Bloks right now (big Lego-like building blocks). She can finger paint and color with big crayons (though she isn't hugely interested right now). She LOVES to dance, so music would be key for her. She likes kid board puzzles and loves books (but board books or plastic books because she wants to do the page-turning or to hold the book and "read" by herself). She loves jumping and bouncing and running around like a nut. She loves to be chased and LOVES hide-and-seek. She'll do both hiding and seeking and loves them pretty equally. I guess at that age it depends on the kid's personality because they _definitely_ have opinions already at that point. :haha: Doggylover is definitely not wrong in that they'll let you know in short order what they do or don't want to do. And that BP is actually pretty typical for me (It runs lowish but I don't typically have symptoms of low bp so it's not a concern for me) but the pulse sure is high! My pulse would shoot up like that when I was having issues with hypoglycemia (after eating a lot of carbs or sugar).

nimbec -- Just wait until people who were due weeks after you are popping before you. :dohh: That made me nearly insane with dd, who refused to come out. :haha: I had a friend scheduled to be induced a week after my due date and by that point I had had enough. I was like, "NO! I'm almost 41 weeks and you are 37 weeks. You are NOT having your baby before me!" and I ended up being induced the day before her. :haha: Yikes about the furniture. Good thing you ordered it early! Good grief.

steph -- We have a Fisher Price swing very much like the My Little Lamb one (except ours has a star projector and a little canopy they project onto and a mobile). Our swing was a little loud when it was ramping up to swing at whatever level but it got a lot more quiet once it was at the swing level you wanted. It was really good for daytime naps starting around 3 months for us. Not super useful with dd until then, I'm afraid, but all babies are different. We used it until she was around 9-10 months. Had to add the tray to keep her in the seat well around 7-8 months. Until then, it's way too big of a hassle so we left it off. Sometimes I think about trying it now because she's still under the weight limit for it! I'm afrad she'd flip it over somehow, though. :haha:

maybesoon -- I didn't love being pregnant with Maisie at all but I really missed it once it was over (yes, I thought people who told me that were nuts, too). I'm enjoying it a lot more this time! I'm also perfectly fine with how long it takes this time since Maisie keeps me so busy. :haha: Still an uncomfortable, restricting, PITA kind of time, though! :haha:

You first time moms are making me feel like a huge slacker. :haha: I was right there with you with I was pregnant with Maisie and I was SUPER glad to have it all done by the time summer came and I was hugely pregnant. I haven't done a single thing for this baby! :haha: I need to sort and wash newborn and 0-3 month clothes at least but I feel like it's too early for that at this point. So I'll wait. I did decide yesterday we'll need another crib because I don't think dd is going to be ready for a toddler bed at 20 months. So that gives me something to do. I also have half convinced myself to paint but I'm not positive about it. I want a sit/stand tandem type stroller but haven't bothered with it much because I'm not in a hurry to get it since I expect to wear the newbie everywhere for at least the first 3-4 months and Maisie walks well. My main goal right now is to get a bunch of our general clutter cleared out.


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... As far as the nursery goes. We are moving rooms around. So that means we have to re-do the "play room" and make it into Jonas' room. Then we have to re-do Jonas' room for the nursery. I'm starting to get worried we aren't going to get it done in time. Dh is sort of a procrastinator (sp)..... I want it done already. Not to mention it's Christmas & he keeps wanting to buy more & more toys for the kids. He text me a few minutes ago about something else he wants to get his daughter which means we will have to get his son something else. I told him last night we needed to watch the spending, we have a lot of work to do throughout the house.... But God forbid he doesn't get them what they want when they want.....


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies :flower:, its been forever how are we all doing??? 
just a little update( ithought i did it already :dohh:) my due date is 22nd April & we are team :pink::cloud9:

we finally finished painting the nursery now just waiting on the furniture which will come in feb... i cant wait to meet my lil munchkins :cloud9:


----------



## Mommabrown

YAY Sparklegirl for team PINK!!!! I seen you said munchkins is it twins?? 

Maybesoon....ugh on the painting the nursery. I have her stuff up but we are getting ready to re paint the whole house again and her and her sister will be sharing a room...DD room is pastel pink but it needs to be re done and she wants purple and lime green...I want to do A different color of pink to match Emme's bedding but...until this whole custody thing is wrapped up i don't want to do any of it. This is what it looks like exactly...I still don't know about colors though still an idea at this point.


----------



## maybesoon

oh Mommabrown I LOVE IT!!! I think we have decided on browns & greens for our little man.... Just gotta find the exact shades we want.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you!! I can't really believe still that i am having another GIRL!! I can't even begin to tell you how many samples i have picked up and looked at....there are so many different shades to narrow it down too.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies :flower:, its been forever how are we all doing???
> just a little update( ithought i did it already :dohh:) my due date is 22nd April & we are team :pink::cloud9:
> 
> we finally finished painting the nursery now just waiting on the furniture which will come in feb... i cant wait to meet my lil munchkins :cloud9:

Congrats on team pink!! :happydance:

Like mommabrown said, is that TWO team pink??


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon said:


> doggylover.... As far as the nursery goes. We are moving rooms around. So that means we have to re-do the "play room" and make it into Jonas' room. Then we have to re-do Jonas' room for the nursery. I'm starting to get worried we aren't going to get it done in time. Dh is sort of a procrastinator (sp)..... I want it done already.

Isn't it such a pain trying to re-organize rooms?! We don't have any extra rooms, just a two bedroom apartment, so we have to get rid of a room basically to make space for a new one. Part of the office will end up in the living room, and part of it will just be put out at the side of the road.

My DH is a bit of a procrastinator too, and he doesn't really understand why I want to get things done now either. He's not home very often though so if we we wait till last minute to get things organized, he won't be available to get it done in time once I can't do it anymore myself. Shortly after Christmas we should have our crib, and the change table and our storage units etc... so end of Jan. we should be all set in there! (At the latest!!)


----------



## Sparklegirl

Oops :blush: no its only 1 but would have loved two lol can u tell :blush:..

mommabrown that bedding is beautiful!! 

we decided to go with the disney theme, we finally finished the characters on the wall it was fun todo but lots of work..


----------



## doggylover

Sparkle girl congrats on team pink (sorry if I missed previous post on that!) and well done for getting your nursery painted! You should show us some pics of the characters you painted!

Littlespy, yeah us FTM have EVERYTHING to do though! We have to buy everything and figure out what the heck we are doing! You pros get the luxury of having everything and not having to fork out coming up to Christmas, and you are all so well prepared in knowing what to do and when. We are panicking and doing it all to make sure we don't run out of time! (Well I am anyway!) sounds like you have a good amount of time off over Xmas as well, which will be great. I have the whole week of Christmas plus three days the next week, which is less than we usually get, but since its then only 8/9 weeks until my maternity starts I'm not complaining!

Maybesoon sounds like you have a lot of room shuffling going on! But hopefully you will get it all done- as long as dh lives up to his end of things. My dh can be annoying at times too as I expect if something needs done its done TODAY, not in four weeks time :dohh:

Afm, my husband and I own a shop and when we bought it it kind of came with an old man :haha: he's just a customer but he's in everyday and he thinks dh is the best thing ever (even more than I do!) he is always buying us random stuff (like lemons. He went thru a stage of bringing us four lemons every week :shrug:) so we invited him for tea tonight as a Christmas present. But of course that means rushing home from work to clean and cook...


----------



## maybesoon

That's the one good thing about having a girl.... There's just so much more to pick from. 

I just don't want to do our son's room in sports, tractors or anything like that. I kinda wanna keep it generic so that we don't have to change it completely in a couple of years.... Is that horrible of me???


----------



## doggylover

Oh also sparkle girl I didn't have you edd...I just worked it out at 22nd April by your ticker, but I'm not best known for my math skills :blush: so if that needs changed let me know!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover that is so sweet with the old man!! It's nice to have community spirit, I think that is very over looked in recent times. 

I am so jealous of you all with your nurseries! I do not dare put anything up until at least week 24-30ish, I'm too scared if I do something may go wrong, but I need a project to pass the days lol.. 

We rent also so will be using the vinyl decorations, we choose some wording to go on the wall above his cot bed. 

OH is not loving the name Benson anymore. He says it reminds him of a dog lol, he has asked me if we can consider the name Theo, which I think is also cute. I'm considering it! lol.. 

Remember those 200 pages of Norwegian papers I needed to translate? Well I managed to do it all in a day!! now I must get off of here and move around a bit haha plus all that shit from the past needs to be cleared out of my head! I wanted it ready for my new solicitor so I'm very pleased with myself right now :D 

My little Benny Benson (for now named so) has been a good boy today letting me work so I'm going to treat him to some chocolate haha :) have a nice evening y'all  xxx


----------



## maybesoon

I'm the same way.... I want things done now! I just want to get it all done while I can still do something. Not wait until the end of February when I'm a whale & can't move!!! Not to mention I have a huge fear of delivering early & I DON'T wanna take a chance in him coming early & not being ready.....

dh just doesn't get it because he's still a little stuck on how perfect of a pregnancy & labor it was with his first 2....


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon I did my youngest DS in Winnie the Pooh and when he got older he feel in love with the CARS(the movie) and we did that. I am the same way no sports or tractors(what is up with that anyways??) I think that it is harder to do for boys...with both DS's I could not find anything cutesy for them and if i did it was outrageously expensive.


----------



## doggylover

Lol ukgirl - let the baby have chocolate! That made me giggle! You should definitely let him have LOTS of chocolate for letting you do all that work. Congrats on getting it finished.

So I read the natural parenting forum, and a girl asked a question about letting kids cry it out. Basically her problem is she doesn't like it, her SIL is staying over Xmas and does let her baby CIO and what should she do?
I said that it would different if her SIL was beating her kids, but this is just a different parenting style and its hard to tell people their way is wrong, and everyone's parenting needs to be respected. Someone else replied saying that, in her opinion, leaving a child to CIO is *THE SAME* as whacking them with a belt.

Now I am not ever going to leave my baby to wail for hours on end, but five minutes here and there will not kill them. And I think comparing it to actual physical beating of a child is a bit extreme :wacko: but I know everyone's view is different, and as I had originally said is there any "right" way to parent? Just her view seemed a little extreme to me.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Here some pics of the nursery, also a bump pic @17 weeks.. im way bigger now :blush:

bump pic 17 weeks
https://imageshack.us/a/img21/779/pizapcom13532335395791.jpg

baby nursery mural
https://imageshack.us/a/img441/2503/dsc06361by.jpg

wall 1 full mural
https://img585.imageshack.us/img585/6756/dsc06358n.jpg

wall2
https://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4228/dsc06349t.jpg

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1388/dsc06352l.jpg

https://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1892/dsc06340f.jpg

also some scan pics of lil munchkin
https://imageshack.us/a/img208/66/20121202122513.jpg

https://imageshack.us/a/img213/7151/babyfacec.jpg


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I let Connie CIO lol.. I had to!! She would only settle if we took her for a walk in her buggy at 10pm or out in the car!! omg it was horrendous. The thing my health visitor told me is that even from very early on they know how to play you and get what they want. MY daughter knew that if she screamed I would feel bad and pick her up. I eventually took the CIO advice but i would go in after 30 seconds so she could see I was still there, then a minute, then 2 minutes, increasing the time until she fell asleep. I had 2 long nights of screaming then on the third night she was asleep within the hour and from then on she slept almost straight away. Of course when she was teething I comforted her or when she sick. But it's not damaging to babies to cry a little, the first night was terrible she cried for HOURS it was the hardest thing I've ever done but it saved my sanity and in the long run it was much healthier for me and for Connie to be getting decent amounts of sleep x


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown and Maybe I am the same way! Hate all the sports rooms! I am so jealous of all the choices they have for girls. WIth a boy you are really limited on 2 or 3 things (or so it seems lol). I/ We have decided that the nursery will be red/white/black and grey for the bedding, carpet and accent colors. I will just try to find things in those colors for decorating. My grandma is coming from Germany in February and she is planning to make the blanket, curtains, and cushion covers for the glider. That way I can make sure I get my colors. Maybe I can get her to also make me some various other things :haha:

Like most of you ladies, we are in a 2 bedroom appartment and I will be throwing out most of my office (in the den), to make room for the dining room table. That way the second den is clear for the "play area" and the 2nd bedroom is clear for the nursery. I think this weekend I will tackle throwing out anything that I don't need anymore (out of the closets). No point in hoarding all this stuff anyway :haha:. I still have all my school books from University (I graduated in 2006 :blush:).


----------



## kealz194

Congrats on team pink sparklegirl and the nursery looks fab! X


----------



## melissasbump

Evening ladies, sorry not been posting much but ive been trying to catch up! 

UKgirl sorry you had such a horrible experiance at court, glad you have got a new solicitor too as your old one didnt sound up to much! Good for you for standing up for your kids though! Hope the meeting goes well next week!

Sparkle congrats on team pink yay!

Loving all the nursery talk! Doggylover you made me laugh talking about us "pros" who have done it before so know what and when to do things. lol
Our nursery is staying the same as it was for DS which is precious bear theme (neutral) And then in a couple of year we shall give it an overhall. Also remember that most of you wont have the babies in the nursery to start with, i understand the need to get all done though as i was the same. 
At the mo we are doing Harrisons new room, its a jungle theme, the walls have been painted and he has new carpet, the furniture is being put together at the weekend so then i can have a sort out of all his clothes and other bits. 

My bump is huge and the last few days ive had a lot of pressure down below and lots of high kicks so wondering if this baby is head down already, the pressure is really intense at times, dunno how he/she will stay in for another 15 weeks! 
I took a pic of my bump yesterday will post it in a bit x


----------



## melissasbump

Sparkle, love the nursery and bump pics!

Doggylover, re the CIO I love the way people who havent been in the desperate situation that drives some people to try it, are so judgemental. 
We never had to do it with Harrison as a young baby but sometimes now he tries it on and letting him cry for a few mins is the only way to get him to sleep during the day. 
I always said that if i was in a situation where nothing else worked then id def give it a go.


----------



## melissasbump

My nearly 24 week bump


----------



## Sparklegirl

melissasbump said:


> My nearly 24 week bump
> View attachment 532659
> 
> 
> View attachment 532663

love the bump hun


----------



## kealz194

Lovely bump Melissa!!! I do try to let Paige CIO but I struggle with it! Lol she really pulls on my heart strings! I've had a big of a crap day myself! My kitchen is a state as I've had a lot of pain with hips and back today oh got home late for work and is taking his time with clearing it for me! Paige has been so needy and crying over everything today I just feel like I've had enough! Can't even have a cry to myself in the the bathroom coz Paige is outside the door screaming for me! I need a holiday! Alone...! Me and oh are not doing so well at the moment and I don't really know how much more I can take of him... Sigh sorry I'm just really feeling it today!


----------



## ukgirl23

gorgeous bump melissasbump!!! 

Sparklegirl I love the nursery xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

My whole theory on CIO is LIVE AND LET LIVE. What works best for some families doesn't work well for others - but some people refuse to believe that any way but THEIR way is what is 'right'. Aggravating!!

I will say that we use a form of CIO - however didn't start until DS was almost a year old. I rocked him to sleep every night before that while giving him his night time bottle (which I would prob be ripped apart for too on that thread LOL) and put him down asleep. Some woman said I made a rod for my own back doing that but I WANTED to rock him and it was our special time each evening. Anyhow - I wouldn't leave him to cry for hours but the main thing was NOT picking him up and bringing him out of the nursery - and that was tough. But literally like three nights in he just laid down and went to sleep and has done so ever since, mostly. 

I will say that even at DS's age he can be manipulative - if I put him down and he cries nine times out of ten ill go in after a couple mins and he'll instantly stop and say 'play?' heartbreaking but then I know in my head he's fine and not really crying for any reason. Usually I just give him 'the look' and another kiss and leave and then he lays down!


----------



## ukgirl23

I agree to live and let live I am just saying that CIO isnt dangerous or harmful to children. I rocked Connie to sleep for the first few months too she slept in my room next to my bed so I knew she was safe and I kept going in to check on her and let her know I was still around :) 

I agree that what works for some women doesn't work for others. I also think it is important to hear other people's views on subjects. At the end of the day you have to live with your kid and do what is right for your own family. My child is grumpy the day after if she hasn't had enough sleep the night before so CIO was the perfect solution for us, we were told it wouldn't take more than 3 nights and she was right if it had taken longer I would have stopped. As I said though in the long term it was more beneficial for us becuase Con was happier during the day and learned to self sooth too :)


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> So I read the natural parenting forum, and a girl asked a question about letting kids cry it out. Basically her problem is she doesn't like it, her SIL is staying over Xmas and does let her baby CIO and what should she do?
> I said that it would different if her SIL was beating her kids, but this is just a different parenting style and its hard to tell people their way is wrong, and everyone's parenting needs to be respected. Someone else replied saying that, in her opinion, leaving a child to CIO is *THE SAME* as whacking them with a belt.

CIO is such a touchy subject and I think it's because, from conversations I've had with others and things I've read, there seems to be a lot of misunderstanding about it. And I think there are different levels of it, too, I guess. :shrug: And there are also a ton of overly dramatic people on the interwebs. :haha: It's not your baby. They're not being harmed (not physically and arguably not even potentially emotionally, depending on the situation). Get over it, is my opinion on that.

Our pediatrician suggested an absolutely unacceptable form of CIO (for me) when my dd was only 2 months old and that just turned me off of CIO in general because at that point (and even now), I had a very strong emotional reaction to my baby crying (I'm sure PPD didn't help). She told me to make sure her needs were met, and then to put her down and walk away and let her cry. Period. There is no way I was going to be able to do that with 1)the kind of person I am (_very_ high-strung!) and 2) the stubborn baby I had. :haha: I wasn't comfortable with that in any way in our situation. But there are probably baby/parent combos that it would have worked out well for. My emotions wouldn't allow it. I couldn't stand being away from her when she was crying, even if hubby had her. It was a really strong drive for me and I can't explain it. It doesn't mean I think someone else is less of a mother because they don't have that same visceral reaction, though. My husband accused me of being effing insane about it many, many times (thanks, hun, that really helps the PPD :dohh:). And yes, I did spend hours and hours and hours rocking her while she screamed at me getting her to sleep _every night _until she was about 10 months old and could walk and I could easily distinguish between a cry and a fuss. That's when I became more comfortable with fuss-it-out. I often started trying to get her down around 8.30 and wouldn't get her to sleep enough to put in the crib until 1-2am. And then she'd wake up to eat again around 3-4am. And then I had to get up for work at 7.00am. Walking dead for a year (OMG, why am I doing this again?! :haha:). I probably caused myself a lot of grief doing it the way I did but it was the only thing I was comfortable with and I'll probably do it again if I have another baby with the same personality as dd.

I think _most_ people who claim CIO really just do fuss it out (FIO). Most people I know who say they do CIO do _not_ let their babies lie there and cry unattended for hours which is what people get in such a huff over CIO about. Most of them WILL let their babies fuss for a while, though (like we do sometimes now at nap time and like Melissa just said they do with ds). If the fuss turns into a cry, they (I) go tend to them immediately. .


----------



## LittleSpy

sweetpea -- people gave me a hard time about rocking dd to sleep, too! Like you, I WANTED to do it! Sometimes I didn't want to do it as long as I had to to get her to sleep but I much preferred even that over the alternative. She sleeps like a dream now (since about 13 months)! Maisie is extremely manipulative. She started temper tantrums at 7 months trying to get what she wanted (and they've never worked for her but she still does it 10 months later. They've just gotten more forceful and elaborate which can be funny sometimes, actually. It's very obvious, at least for her, when she's just whining/making herself cry to get what she wants and when she's actually upset. Maybe it takes one of her parents to see the difference but we know immediately. Her grandmothers, on the other hand... :dohh::dohh::dohh:).

Melissa -- LOVE your bump!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I couldn;t leave my baby to cry to hours on end either littlespy I read in a parenting magazine that babies cry because when you're gone they dont understand that you're coming back so if you re enter the room after a few seconds and increase the gap between checking on them then you show them that you always come back too. I used to sit outside the bedroom door with a magazine trying to read and not go back in until the stop watch time was up! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

people told me that co-sleeping would cause me lotd of future problems but I co-slept with both kids and no issues when moving them from my bed to their own room, well maybe a few nights of whinging but other than that we were all good :)


----------



## LittleSpy

We cosleep with Maisie most nights and she naps in her crib. If we decide we want her out of the bed one night, she has no problem adjusting. The cosleeping is really for our benefit over hers. I thought it was just me, but when I told hubby two weeks ago that I was going to start putting her in the crib every other night, he started making up excuses every night that she was supposed to be in the crib! :haha: She's only slept in the crib one night since I said we'd make the change. :dohh: We didn't really start the cosleeping until she was over a year old, though. I've mentioned here before, we're definitely sidecarring the crib for #2. Haha, we may not need a 2nd crib afterall. Just let Maisie sleep between us and Deucey sleep in the crib next to the bed. :dohh: My main concern with that is Deucey keeping Maisie awake, though. :shrug: I think it's one of those things we'll have to determine when the time comes. I'm definitely getting Maisie used to sleeping in the crib in her room more often than not before baby comes, though. She has no problem switching between the two right now but I don't want cosleeping to become what she expects. I certainly don't want there to be any association between new baby and being kicked out of mommy and daddy's bed. :nope:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Uk I totally agree :thumbup: you do what is best for your situation!

Little I never heard it called FIO but that is pretty much what we do at our house! I will have to steal your wording for future use :winkwink: I always loved rocking DS to sleep and looking back have no regrets doing so even though I was told many times that I'd regret it. I also agree on knowing real cry vs I want my way cry! Sometimes it's hard not to laugh at the tantrums when it's over something so ridiculous... for instance DS always has a cow over holding his own popsicle. I will usually put him in a highchair and let him go to town and make a huge mess but later in the evening when I have one to help queasiness he gets soooo mad when I won't let him hold it and run around the living room - I offer him to take bites but he refuses and gets so angry! I know I am a bad mommy eating a popsicle in front of him before bedtime but I try to share and he wants no parts of it unless he can hold it himself - argh!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also have to add my rant for the day - right after work I am going to a work Christmas party and honestly this week feels like it has been so long and tiring and I just want to go the hell home! I get along with everyone for the most part but some people drive me up a wall and I just want to start my weekend and not deal with their shit ANYMORE this week. And after hearing about the school shooting today (18 kindergartners dead at last count) in Connecticut all I want to do is go home and cuddle DS - and maybe even let him run around with a popsicle! Count your blessings girls :flow:


----------



## melissasbump

Sweetpea, heard about that shooting on the news, absolutely awful, honestly what makes someone do something like that?


----------



## ukgirl23

haha littlespy your OH sounds funny, I imagine Aaron would be the same, he's not my son's daddy but this week while Luke's been ill Aaron has been making excuses to have him in our bed and during the night randomly takes his temp haha! Isn't it funny how men can be so loving while trying not to show it!  

When I was pregnant with Lucas I started putting Connie in a toddler bed, I'm not sure I remember how old you said Maisie is but if you start putting her in the crib more now she wont feel so shocked and sidelined when baby gets here, I got Connie nice new bedding too and made her bed all special with those cruddy glow in the dark stars and fleecy throws etc, she loved it and wanted to sleep there more often. She did have nights where she crept into my bed though... infact she was sleeping in bed with me at the exact moment my waters broke hahaha!! poor Connie!!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I did not hear about that!! Some people are pure evil!! No matter what happens in life issues should NEVER be taken out on innocent kids! I have to go hug my kids now after reading that post!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl i cried at the thought of this happening to anyone...some mother and father will not be seeing their baby boy or girl come home tonight. A child will grieve for the loss of a mother or a father, spouses having to cope with the last words to their mate... and a school will never feel like the safe place it was supposed to be for this community ever again. This is a horrible tragedy and my first thoughts were to my children also...running and hugging them and never letting them go.


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh mommabrown, I went and read the story on bbcnews and the kids were the same age as mine it made me cry when I thought about my kids being in that situation. It makes me want to home school them!


----------



## Mommabrown

I know...i was at a conference for my son when this all happened and they had an announcement for a moment of silence for the Sandy Cook Elementary School and i was totally blown away. . . that thought crossed my mind too. No matter what the safety precautions were they did not stop this tragedy...


----------



## liams_mom

Our baby bedding is coming from babies r us..all dinosaurs :) 
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ZQB%2BTHp0L._AA300_.jpg
We've been clearing out his room for the past few days and our rug is finally arrived. I've also been told that he's going to be a very big boy even though I'm not showing much. Its what I get for being 5'10 and having a tipped uterus. Anyhow, we're excited - I'm hoping Liam will take to his little brother.


----------



## doggylover

Sparkle girl I love the characters! They look so good! Sometimes you see people have painted Winnie or someone and it looks awful, but yours look like actual transfers, or wallpaper! They are amazing! You have some talent!

Ukgirl that's practically the same as having beaten connie :haha: I totally agree, leaving them for a few minutes so they learn to self soothe is not anything to get worked up about, and as you say, it's what worked for you with her. Every baby and family are different and I think to say "you can't do this in my house because I don't like it" when it's nothing harmful is a bit.....I dunno. Dodgy?! 

Steph I'm the same - tapping the family resources in terms of making curtains etc!

Seems to me everyone's view on CIO is similar - small amounts of controlled, managed, crying is fine, but leaving baby for a long time in distress is a big no no. :)

And like you've said, every family is different, and we can't judge what works best for someone else. And we have to respect that for everyone! And saying what someone does is like beating your child I find a bit rude!!


----------



## LittleSpy

melissasbump said:


> Sweetpea, heard about that shooting on the news, absolutely awful, honestly what makes someone do something like that?

It just makes me so sick to my stomach. :nope: I simply can't imagine hurting children in the ways some f*cking sick f*cks do. Those are the kind of people I'd have absolutely no problem just walking right up to and ripping out their throats. Literally just ripping them to bits with my bare hands. It invokes such a powerful rage in me.

The only solace I have is that my understanding is most prisoners have a similar kind of rage for people who hurt children so when that person is caught, they'll get a nice taste of their own evil.


----------



## doggylover

I've only just heard about the shooting. Unbelievable, so awful. God bless those families who have been torn apart.

Like you say littlespy, people who commit crimes against children certainly get some justice from other prisoners. It always amuses me that hardened prisoners have such a sense of justice!


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, heard about that shooting on the news, absolutely awful, honestly what makes someone do something like that?
> 
> It just makes me so sick to my stomach. :nope: I simply can't imagine hurting children in the ways some f*cking sick f*cks do. Those are the kind of people I'd have absolutely no problem just walking right up to and ripping out their throats. Literally just ripping them to bits with my bare hands. It invokes such a powerful rage in me.
> 
> The only solace I have is that my understanding is most prisoners have a similar kind of rage for people who hurt children so when that person is caught, they'll get a nice taste of their own evil.Click to expand...

Unfortunately the murderer shot himself as well, so there won't be any justice served on that count. This is why I hate guns, and why I'm so thankful I live in a country where you can't own them! (unless they're licensed hunting guns!) I can't even imagine how those poor parents must be feeling, and how all those kids must be feeling. What an experience of terror all round. Sick *******s shooting innocent people at all, let alone children. :cry:


----------



## kirstabelle

Love everybody's pics of bedding and nursery plans! Amazing mural Sparklegirl! That would have been a lot of work, but definitely worth it! LO will love it I'm sure!

I had no idea you weren't supposed to rock a baby to sleep... what did we all get rockers and gliders for? :shrug: Apparently I have a lot to learn. I also know I am going to be crap at CIO. I couldn't even do it properly for kids I babysat for! 

I'm off to do some more work on my wall. Makes me sound like I'm a prisoner toiling away at digging a tunnel out or something :haha: Have to have an early night tonight though because I know tomorrow is going to be crazy busy. Cannot get all obsessed with the wall until 1:30 am like I have some other nights :haha:

ETA I think there are lots of cute decorating for boys too. My nursery would have been almost exactly the same if baby was a boy. Just wouldn't have painted his crib pink is all. And not to be a addiction enabler or anything, but www.projectnursery.com is a great source for inspiration!


----------



## Mommabrown

Kristabelle not rocking baby to sleep.....well thats and epic fail for me...all three of mine were rocked to sleep....even had a rocker in the hospital to rock them...i didn't know this lol....


----------



## doggylover

Nobody said don't rock a baby to sleep! I think CIO is for older ones anyway? Might be wrong on that one- I'm a FTM so what do I know anyway?! :haha:

Hope everyone has a great weekend, and kirstabelle I hope you didn't stay up too late working on your wall!!


----------



## lily28

So sad and shocked about what happened in Connecticut. What kind of a monster would ever point a gun towards little children? I'm beyond words. 
It brings back memories from the Beslan school hostage crisis, although the reasons back then were political, this time it was just pure evil :( Still I can't bear the thought of children getting hurt on purpose.

About CIO: I'm not into it, I could never do it, but I'm all for fuss it out approach because babies are fussing before sleepy time even if you are with them. Crying out loud means the baby needs you, fussing means simple tiredness/irritation and there is not much you can do about it.

I baby-proofed the apartment, yay! Covered the corners of end tables with little silicon thingies, got door slam stoppers, oven protector etc! I feel accomplished today :)

And also got a very nice pair of maternity jeans, so I can stop wearing leggings all the time :D


----------



## nimbec

Thread Back Search



Hi all 

I'm not sure if I'm worrying over nothing but when I used Doppler today hr was 185-190 and its never been that high before .... He was unusually active last night and quiet this morning so I checked - I am feeling him move and kick- 

Do u think he's ok or should I call the Midwiffe? I really don't want to call if I'm being silly.... 

Thanks in advance!!! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## ukgirl23

I think if you feel worried Nimbec you should call her. had you just eaten any sugary foods? Or done anything exertive? 190 is the maxium bpm they would expect for a baby in the womb. It is best to ask I think. 

my oh is funny.. this morning I dont feel so great and I felt light headed so I said to oh I think Im gonna faint and he goes.. dont faint or I'll stick it in you!! Hahahhahahahahahhahahaha nutcase! 

Trying to get him to do a tip run but he is acting like a child who wont clean his room... I will eat him!!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbler definitely give your midwife a call if you are worried :hugs: keep us posted and I hope he is just getting over excited about Christmas in there.

Lily, I agree that working with a baby before they get to the crying stage is best. I just hope I learn to recognise that in my own LO. 

Dh had a dream last night I had the baby and it was 17lbs!!! :shock:


----------



## lily28

^ I'm sure you will recognize the difference easily, it is a matter of common sense. 

Omg what a crazy dream! 

Nimbec I think the baby is within normal, but if it continues for longer than an hour call the midwife.

Candy, lol stick it to you? muhahahaa! Too funny, sorry for laughing with your OH lol
Hope you are not too dizzy now. Probably is low BP, eat something salty!


----------



## ukgirl23

He is very rude lily haha... I feel better now. I was laying on my back and moved too quickly to my side. Im sure thats what done it. Lol xx well done on baby proofing the home! Xx

yeh you learn your babies routines anyway so before your baby cries you know its almost time for a feed or a nap. the cries are easy to tell after a few weeks. 
Lets hope baby isnt a 17 pounder haha xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies i have just rechecked and its back to 135/140 PHEW it may have been the ice cold us gel that got him rather cross hehe! 

Ukgirl haha well that would certainly raise your bp! 

Yay for baby proofing lily :) 

Well in still not dressed today - how lazy is that!!! Infact still watching young apprentice on laptop in bed! Feeling skittle guilty but I'm sure ill get over it ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

Glad hes back down nimbec.. yeh the gel could have gotten him annoyed lol xxx

p.s Im still in bed too lol xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Ukgirl and I'm pleased I'm not the only one hehe!


----------



## ukgirl23

HERE IS A PIC OF MY BIG BUMP :)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8500/8273767605_dabb9b2e1a.jpg
20121214_222156 by Diamond449, on Flickr


----------



## ReadytoMum

RE: CIO... I'm not sure I'd be very successful at it either, but I know of a few people at least who have been recommended by their doctors to try it at night in order to reduce night feedings.

My poor cousin, this is her third LO and he's SUPER tiny. He started out in the top of his percentile, and now he's down at the bottom. The doctor has told her its because he hasn't started on regular foods yet. But he has no interest in eating regular foods, so my cousin was told to stop night time feedings so that when he wakes up he's actually hungry enough to eat the regular food rather than just grazing on milk all the time because he needs to start building up his size again. 

So the first night they tried it she ended up sitting on the bathroom floor with the fan on, and the radio on trying to drown out the cries without losing her mind. No one slept that night. Dad would keep going in to check on him to make sure he was ok, and mom was locked away in the bathroom desperately trying not to give in.

It was hard on everyone, but it worked like the doctor said. When he didn't get his night time feedings he was more interested in eating regular foods during the day and he's started to slowly add some more weight back on. So I dunno... :shrug: I think sometimes when it's Dr ordered it might be necessary, but I think I'd be pretty terrible at carrying out those instructions.


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh it is very tough to fight against your instincts and not go in, but I knew Connie was only crying for attention so we would put her in the buggy or the car and take her out, physically she was fine, no dirty nappy, had been fed etc going back in the room and extending the minutes between checks helped me to stay sane too. Like I said it only took 2 nights and after that she slept through the night and went down easily. It was better for her because she was more awake the day after and happier so we got to go out to play groups and play with other kids her age. If it hadn't worked after the 3rd recommended night I would have stopped x 

Me and Connie are making Donuts today and she has a little fake dough which is just water egg and flour shes searching for a warm place for it to rise LOL it has no yeast in it so it wont rise but its a bit cute that she's copying me lol.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start!

I finally got some sleep last night after 4 nights of being awake more than asleep. I was exhausted and my eyes were burning around 9:30, so I decided to go to bed right then in order to try and capitalize on it and hopefully get some sleep. I slept pretty soundly till 2:30, and then had the same problem I've had the last few night of sleeping for an hour or two and then being awake for an hour or two. Sigh. At least a little progress was made!

I've got some chili cooking in the slow cooker for dinner tonight, and I'm off to meet a friend for a lunch date shortly. It's rather gloomy looking outside, but at least it's not raining or snowing!


----------



## LittleSpy

Um, Lily? Will you come babyproof my house? We JUST got around to babyproofing our 3 dangerous kitchen cabinets and the toilet. That's all other than a couple of outlet covers. :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl I love your bump! 

Gosh I'm really not sure where ill be on the CIO issue I guess I'll just see how I get on an go from there :s 

Hope everyone is ok? 

I think I have a new preggy symptom - heart burn ....feels painful from Chest upto throat so I'm guessing that's it ! I'm off to chemist tomorrow and cutting down on my sugary things :(


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec glad to hear everything is ok with the little man.

Ukgirl I love your bump! Your tattoo is gorgeous as well, you look amazing!

Readytomum I'm glad you got more sleep last night, but I hope you start sleeping better ASAP. Is it because you can't get comfy, or just can't seem to switch off and drop off?

Afm, my friend (the one who has been weird about her pregnancy and I have been moaning about in the past!) found out she is having a girl, and she seems to have connected with the baby now and is much more excited, which I am so pleased about :) she still doesn't seem happy to talk about the baby to any of our friends but me, but as I've maybe mentioned, our other friends don't seem that interested in our pregnancies. But I'm so glad that she seems to be feeling happier :) and I'm glad I stuck with her when she was being horrible to me, because it wasn't really anything about me or to do with me at all. 

Just back from my parents and a big family dinner with my aunt, uncle and cousins who are three boys under 5- the baby is only 4 1/2 months. There was a big kerfuffle of lost car keys so I got to nurse the baby for the longest time, and I can't wait now until I get to do that with mine!!


----------



## doggylover

Also I wish I had as much faith in my future parenting skills as you ladies seem to! I have this image of me just not understanding what my baby needs, and when they need it, and it being awful because I am a terrible mother!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks doggylover xxx the tattoos are for Connie and Lucas after Benson is norn I will get one for him I havent decided on putting dates around them yet or extending the tattoo round to my back with flowers and my kids names. 

I think I remember being terrified about becoming a new mum before I had Connie but after I had her it was like a natural instinct to care for her. I wont say everything was smooth from birth we had feeding issues sleeping issues crying and frustration but after a while I got it and I know you will too xx

so happy that your friend is doing better now and you are back to normal.. almost xxx


----------



## doggylover

I was actually going to ask if it was one butterfly for each of your babies so far. Have you and oh settled on the name benson still, after his uncertain the other day?

And thanks :) I hope that even if everything doesn't go smoothly for us for whatever reasons that we work things out quickly. I mean, I've never had any issues looking after babies, but I know it's going to be just so different when its mine and I'm responsible for everything. But I know my family will be here to help out, and that dh will be super, even if I suck!! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwww haha you wont suck! 

Well I put my foot down and said Bensons name is staying as Benson and he said ok so hopefully thats the end of it. My oh is very undecisive!! Xxxx


----------



## doggylover

:haha: if he agreed he must like the name as well or he would have protested more. Men!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Um, Lily? Will you come babyproof my house? We JUST got around to babyproofing our 3 dangerous kitchen cabinets and the toilet. That's all other than a couple of outlet covers. :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Awww Ukgirl that's such a lovely idea - one for each baby :) 

Night ladies!! 

Doggylover I'm sure you will be a fantastic mum - just remember we are not ment to know it all, lot la of it is instinctive and we will have help from family friends and midwifes!


----------



## kirstabelle

UKGirl your bump is such a perfectly round half circle! Looks lovely x

Glad you and your friend have been able to have a better time of things more recently Doggy. And I personally have 100% confidence in your mothering abilities :winkwink: You are so excited and so much a planner and researcher that I am sure things will go well, even with a few bumps :flower:

We had a busy day of lots of errands and now DH is achey and has a high temp. Hoping its nothing serious. He is currently quarantined on the aero bed in baby's room to keep his germs away from us. Poor DH. Hopefully a big sleep will kick whatever it is without him getting sicker or us getting sick at all. I'm drinking loads of water and washing my hands all the time and taking extra vitamin c. 

Oh Nimbec, yep the heartburn is horrible. I have a midwife appt this week and I'm going to ask her if there is something else I can take other than tums. Hopefully one of the liquid type things as I feel those work better on coating the poor burning chest. Hope you got something good at the chemist.

We made a quick stop at another baby store to check out a couple more strollers today. We saw the Mamas and Papas Sola and the Mutsy Evo. Mutsy Evo canopy was too small I felt, especially since baby will be so small in summer and I don't want her getting all blinded and hot in the stroller. The Sola was promising. I am slightly worried about some of the reviews online of the customer service issues people have had with M&P. But so far that's the front runner if things don't work out with my Peg Perego plan. And got my nursery rug on sale today :happydance: Eventually it will all come together!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends. Glad to hear people were nice and lazy and staying in bed late- that is what the weekend is for! And hope you get a better sleep tonight Ready to Mum! Night Ladies!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks nimbec and kristabelle <3 I love looking at strollers in the shops they all look so nice! But I wish they were nicer colours than beige and black. When I looked online for the best rated pram/stroller the sola was top of the list. We decided to go with the Obaby zezu though Im not zure which colour yet but I cant find it in shops anywhere. Its a cheap version of the mothercare my4 so they wont showcase it in mothercare I need to look around more after xmas :/ 

Doggylover men are awful! He would chop and change his mind forever if he could. Then he would go back to our original name. lol he is a sausage! Xx


----------



## nimbec

I bought the sola and Love it!!!! It arrived when they said with all bits I've had no issues. IMO it was by far the best plus they do lots if colours so I opted for the red, as u say Ukgirl black can be a little boring at times!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yep Nimbec, I would get the red too! Hmmm... you ladies are swaying my decision :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I'm not sure what the problem is really with the sleeping! I don't think it's a comfortable issue, and I'm not sure it's a "shutting down" issue either. I think it might be that's when LO starts to get really active, so even though I can't feel proper kicks I do feel sort of weird in the tummy area? If that makes sense. I'm sure it doesn't because I'm not even sure what I mean... lol But it's an awkward/odd sensation and I think that's what is keeping me awake. Last night was much better though. I didn't go to bed till much later than normal, but I slept pretty soundly all night. So maybe LO was having a growth spurt or something which has ended now... :shrug: I have no idea, but I was certainly very glad to get a good sleep finally! :sleep:

It's rainy and gloomy out here today! DH and I were going to check out an outdoors Christmas Market this afternoon with a couple of friends... but I think that plan might end up getting cancelled. Or if we go, it will just be me and DH. Stupid weather. :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I have definitely heard/read that babies are most active overnight, and that its not uncommon to cause sleep issues so that sounds like you have hit the nail on the head. I'm glad you got a good sleep last night, hopefully now you are off work for the holidays you can take it easy and you won't end up too exhausted even if night sleeps aren't the best.

I saw someone with a sola yesterday, and it looked great! She had a purple colour which was really lovely. We are sticking with black for our pram as walking with the dogs I know it's going to get SO muddy very quickly and not look so lovely and new anymore :cry:! But I love looking at the other colours!

Afm, I'm suddenly worried my mums views on parenting are actually quite different from mine. I always thought we were exactly on the same wave length (we seem to slag people off about the same things in other words :blush:) but last night with my aunt, she took her 4 1/2 month old off to another room in my parents house to be fed, about 2 1/2 or 3hours after he was last fed. My mum said that the baby wasn't crying so obviously wasn't hungry. I responded with "yes but he NEVER cries" which is true, my uncle said he has heard him cry only about 3 times! So if he was crying then something is very wrong, and maybe my aunt was reading his 'fussing cues' and knew he was hungry. My mum said "well I didn't see any so that can't be it" I pointed out we wouldn't know how to read him, but my mum said "well I think she should leave him until he's crying then feed him"

I was SHOCKED. Now my aunt was really weird and rude last night, so maybe my mum was just annoyed about that, but I couldn't disagree more, and I guess this is a little similar to the CIO stuff we discussed earlier in the week, but I couldn't believe my mum basically said don't feed a baby unless they are screaming!


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggylover, wow. I do think it is best to feed baby BEFORE they cry. :dohh: Most babies give plenty of hunger cues well before they cry. And so says everything I've read and have been told by medical and nutritional professionals, including information I got on breastfeeding from mt OB at my last visit. But quite rude of her anyway. Reminds me of my mother. I've wanted to punch her in the face more than once in the last 17 months.


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover you know me and my experience with feeding on demand with my mother in law. Connie ised to feed every two hours and she would become fussy and grumpy when she waz due a feed so I knew it was almost time to feed her. I agree with your views and not your mums and I also agree with what littlespy said. Mums know best :) xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi, hope everyone is having a good weekend im very happy as today is my V day!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Will catch up properly tomorrow xx


----------



## liams_mom

Had a long day yesterday taking Liam to the ER. He came inside and told us he couldn't move his arm so of course we're thinking the worst since he's soooo stoic and he's crying and upset because it hurts so badly. $75 co pay later we come to find its just nursemaid's elbow (extremely painful, but not serious). They popped the radius back into place and he's absolutely fine today. I'm really not sure if the baby moved because I was so focused on his older brother yesterday, but this is definitely going to be a big boy because I can already feel everything he does. Wonderful feeling but not at 2 AM :) Could have used an extra day in this weekend. :sleep:


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh Liam's mom that must have been worrying so pleased its nothing too serious! Eek a big one ...imagine the kicks at 36 weeks :) 

Doggylover I completely agree with you and the other girls, infact I have a concern with my own mum as she keeps going on and on about leaving my baby to cry as she didn't with me until I was quite old and she had a tough time BUT I'd hate to think if she was looking after baby she would do that!! Hmmmm I've said on numerous occasional ill do what I think is right at the time. 

Ooooh I just won a baby bath unit on eBay a cosatto one for £28 instead of over £100. I have had a major dilemma with bath time as I will prob have a section so not be able to lift/bend down easy and I also struggle terribly with my back so I wanted to donut at waist height. These are great as can be drained through a pipe so no lifting/bending! HOWEVER I was not going to pay full price for one when u can use the kitchen sink if necessary!!! 

Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay well done nimbec!! I had one of those with Lucas they are amazaballs!! I would have one again if I had the space xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh that's good nimbec! And it'll definitely make things so much easier after your section. And great that it drains out so easily too. 

Liam'smom your poor lo! Popping any bones anywhere is enough to make me feel a bit queasy, so I'm sure the poor pet was in agony. 

And I'm glad you all agree with me about what my mum said. I think it probably is just that she was annoyed with my aunt for being so awful yesterday (eg snatching the baby away from my granny when he literally sneezed and claiming my granny almost dropped him :dohh: ) as I just can't imagine she would ever let me leave my baby until they were screaming, let alone actually recommend it :shrug: and she certainly has never mentioned anything like this before, so I hope it was just a brain fart on her part!!


----------



## nimbec

Ah thanks Ukgirl pleased you liked it!! I umed and arred for ages!! Lol 

I can't quite work out what weight baby grows we are going to need for a bubs I'm guessing some fleecy long sleeves ones and some short sleeves ones incase it's warm?? Have any If yours been this time of year?


----------



## ukgirl23

Yeh both of mine were born in may. its good to have some long sleeved ones and some short sleaved ones as it will be almost summer when our babies are born but it will still be a bit mild out. I was always told that babies loose most of their heat through their heads so lots of hats are good too x


Liamsmum I forgot to say in my last post that I hope little man is feeling better and Im glad it wasnt anything too serious even though it sounds horrible as it was xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun!! :) well I'm off to try and get some sleep...not sleeping well at all lately. Not sure why I think I'm uncomfy my back hurts and I'm constantly needing the loo! I guess the hourly wake up calls are preparing me For when bubs is born lol!!


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies! Sorry haven't been on all weekend I have been rafting along and caught up! Had a busy weekend! 
Love the bump ukgirl so perfect and round! 
I've actually forgotten most of what I read... Duuh lol sorry to anyone, prob everyone I forget! Nimbec (I think it was you) love the bath, If I had the space I wiuld so get one, we have a baby bath, prob won't use it for too long but in those initial first months will prob use that on a dresser as my back has never been the same since carrying Paige! 
Doggy lover, you will be a great mum! As ukgirl said it just comes to you! I remember panicking the closer it got onpaiges due date thinking what if I can't do this, as my mil would rub in how perfect her daughter is as a mum and that maybe I could get some tips from her???? I was like wtf? Like ur a great mother? Lol but I have an amazing bond with my lo! 
Everyone's styles of parenting are different but the older generations seem to forget things; Paige was the first baby in nearly 7 years, so my mum forgot what is was like and would comment on things I did and how strict I am with her now! I thinks she forgets how strict they were with me! I let Paige have treats etc, but not much as I don't want a hyper child and thinking she can have it for nothing! That gets thrown out the window with her lol! 
As for feeding before baby crie, as the child's mother you do learn to read Los cues! It's not for anybody else to say! :) hope ur all ok xx


----------



## doggylover

I think I am going to be such a strict parent! My dh and I are always commenting on things other people do (which is awful, I know :blush:) and saying "I wouldn't allow that...I wouldn't let them say that..." etc. Might be different once we are overwhelmed with a rowdy toddler...but even when we look after my nephew I think we are more strict with him than anyone. We are going to be tyrant parents!!! :haha:

So, I phoned my hospital as my community midwife told me to organise my parent craft classes with them. I said this to the hospital who told me to organise it with the midwife....miscommunications galore clearly. Everyone thinks it's everybody else's responsibility to sort these out lol! And the provision of non-hospital parenting classes in NI is woeful. Another girl mentioned to me she is doing free classes at her local Sure Start centre - ours don't seem to run any (well...not in the first few months of next year anyway), and the NCT ones only run 1/2 times a year and I missed them as well.


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone

Thanks kealz its great to hear you felt the same when your where expecting your first!

Doggylover i'm the same as you.....LOL I believe in fun times too but i'm going to be very strict on manners/etiquate etc

My partners brothers kid 8yrs old was here this weekend and he basically rules the roost.....haha i couldn't resist but open my gob at the dinner table - we were having sunday lunch at Mil's house and he was roundy shouting throwing himself off the chair rolling on the floor (i was like OMG!!) He would intermittantly eat his food at the table. Mind you i have to say his dad is no role model at all :( . Don't get me wrong he's a lovely kid! 

So i piped up with ...'blimey i fear i'm going to be a strict mum, i will be making everyone sit and have dinner/food together and when child has finished they may excuse them selves and go and play' ooooooooops then i back tracked a bit as didn't want to offend mil as she was more in charge than her son! OOOOOOPS!

Then in the evening dinner time again i could not believe the laptop was on the table with football on and son/dad where shouting at it while the rest of us where trying to have a conversation/eat in peace hahaa oh dear am i going to be too strict???!


----------



## kealz194

Not at all nimbec! I totally agree! Even now and my lo is only 18 months, she has to eat all her dinner (sometimes its too much so we set aside an amount on the plate and say eat that then you can have a yogurt) once she is finished (if before us) she has to sit there with us till were finished and can give her a bath (dinner time is messy business lol) but she knows that is what happens! I love my sister and 3 nephews (they are 10, 7 & 6) but she does let them get away with a lot, her oh is the trousers and they listen to him but when he is not around! They come over here don't listen fight argue break Paige's toys and are so heavy handed with her! I get so annoyed and don't get on with the 6 year old! An he plays on it, lies and says someone hurt him when they didn't! My children will not be acting like that I am tellin you now! Children are not silly... Give them an inch they take a mile! Lol x


----------



## doggylover

Oh no nimbec I am 100% with you on that!! My nephew is 18months, and my brother and SIL have started making him ask (as best he can!) if he can be excused from the table. Whereas my cousins who are 5 and 3 just run RIOT at dinner time, so much so that on Saturday my mum did a buffet style dinner rather than sit down because they are so much hassle to try and make sit and eat, because they don't do it at home.

I am a table manner fanatic :haha: when I worked at summer camp in the states the kids who ended up on my table for meals used to HATE it because I made them use a knife and fork for everything (imagine!!) apart from pizza and burgers, and was really strict about the whole thing. I know with a LO that mess is part and parcel (especially as I plan to do baby led weaning!) and I don't mind that, as long as good eating is going on and it's taken seriously! What really annoys me is my mum will make my nephew a dinner, and he eats two bites then refuses to eat any more, so my SIL gets him ANOTHER dinner, which he does the same with and she will get him a THIRD (three is the max I've seen!) before syaing "Ok well if you don't want your dinner you can just have a _____ instead" usually a yoghurt, but sometimes something not quite as Nutritious. He is only wee, but he is getting to that stage where he KNOWS he can play them for what he wants and he is doing it!


----------



## Sparklegirl

How are you ladies doing, im feeling very sleepy today, might aswell the weather i very shitty...

22 weeks today & i def popped :dohh: :haha:
https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6682/3pics.jpg


----------



## doggylover

Congrats on 22 weeks sparkle! And you are lucky to have only just popped! I popped at about 15 weeks :cry: my beast baby in there! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

I'm so pleased you girls agree with me PHEW! thought i was going to be a big bad oga!! 

Sparkle you look fab! and yes why not have a relaxing day!! 

I'm shattered, really not sure what to do about my lack of sleeping....i'm waking up with a raging thirst every hour.....gosh i hope its not diabetes kicking in!! Pretty sure its not and its more likely that i'm not drinking enough in the day so today i'm on a mission!!! watch out i'll be writing tomorrow i spent all night on the loo hahahahaha!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I am thirsty a lot as well in the evening and at night - I think it's because we have the heating on more now, and sometimes have the fire lit as well. 

Someone at school commented on how big my belly is getting lol! This was as I was staring at it in the staff room watching baby thumping away, which totally freaked out the teacher next to me! :haha: she was disgusted! Needless to say...she has no children!

A girl at my school has chicken pox...I'm now feeling itchy all over and am pretty convinced I have it!!! Even though I only saw her once in the last few weeks!


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec said:


> I'm so pleased you girls agree with me PHEW! thought i was going to be a big bad oga!!
> 
> Sparkle you look fab! and yes why not have a relaxing day!!
> 
> I'm shattered, really not sure what to do about my lack of sleeping....i'm waking up with a raging thirst every hour.....gosh i hope its not diabetes kicking in!! Pretty sure its not and its more likely that i'm not drinking enough in the day so today i'm on a mission!!! watch out i'll be writing tomorrow i spent all night on the loo hahahahaha!

Nimbec, I have that problem too! I always wake up feeling super dehydrated! I try to drink lots of water during the day, and we even have a humidifyer in the bedroom... but I always wake up thirsty, and with dried up sinus'. Part of it is that the heat in our apartment is a very dry heat and it's cranked up way higher than we would like. So I get nose bleeds a lot too because my sinus' are soooo dried out. 

doggylover/nimbec/kealz: I will also be the strict one in my house for sure! DH is a push over. lol I've spent so many years working in daycare's and at camps etc. that I have no patience for bad behaviour, and when kids turn on the waterworks because they don't get what they want, it doesn't even phase me. I know they're not hurt, and that's all that matters!

We had one little guy at the last daycare I worked at who was a little monster. He would run around hitting other kids, knocking their toys down, grabbing stuff out of their hands and running away with it etc. and he HATED time out. As soon as you brought him over to the chair he would just start wailing. He had no rules or boundaries at home and his parents had given up on trying to be consistant with him, so he just lost it when at daycare he had to follow the rules. Eventually he got much better once he realized that his sob-story wasn't going to have the same effect on us that it did on mom and dad, and he gave up the crying because that was the only purpose for it.

Now whether or not DH will have the same determination to follow through on rule setting when faced with tears is doubtful! lol But we'll have to work on training daddy to follow the rules too! :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Doggy lover have you had it before? It's all in your mind, like when you want films with creepy crawlys you feel itchy lol! Hopefully you wil be fine! I know what you mean about the thirst! I never really used to drink much of anything! I feel like I'm gonna drown myself the amount of water I'm drinking! Went to mums yesterday for an early Christmas dinner! 2 kinds of meat, pigs in blankets and sausage meat stuffing the whole lot!!! I skipped lunch and completely stuffed out at dinner! Big mistake! My belly was like stretched to the max was so uncomfortable!!!!! I will not be doing that Xmas day lol x


----------



## doggylover

Oh kealz I have that same problem if I eat too much at the minute! I feel like I'm about to BURST! I hadn't even thought of how awful it will be after I gorge myself on Christmas Day! :haha: And yep, I had chicken pox when I was little, but my sister had it then too AND she got it at the start of this year. I know it's all in my mind...but I'm so itchy!

Readytomum my dh can be a pushover as well. When we found our 9month old lab standing on top of his kennel ripping the roofing off yesterday (honestly!) dh opened the door and went "Dexter...no!" the pup jumps down, and as soon as dh shut the door, he started to get up. I opened the door and...well let's just say he didn't get back up after I was finished :haha: my poor dh is such a softie...but he better buck up his ideas!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello ladies. Hope you all having a lovely day! Urgh I remember when my two had chicken pox last xmas I was convinced every spot or itch I had was the virus haha. I didnt catch it though I already had it as a baby so that was good. 

My son is terrible at dinner time he continuously gets up but he is four and the normal attention span of a boy who is four is five minutes so hopefully as he gets older he will focus more. Connie sits nicely to eat though and if we eat out they both sit really well... Im the soft one out of me and Aaron. He lays down the law and I pity them haha but its all about appearing on a united front and if I want to question him I dont do it infront of the kids or undermine him. My babies are really well behaved most of the time so Im happy lol


----------



## kealz194

Lol my oh is so laid back, but he does try to set boundaries for Paige and put his foot down with her but it doesn't happen lol! I just have to give her the look and she knows! It's the same with the cats! But I've always had authority in our household even with oh, he is a big kid!!! Lol! 
So I booked my glucose test for 7th jan:( not looking forward to it nor the results! When I was pregnant with Paige I had to have the test... The drink made me sick all I've my midwife :s and I'm worse with things this pregnancy! Even brushing my teeth makes me vom :( gross I know but I haven't been able to decently 2mins + been able to brush my teeth in weeks :( tried all different toothpaste or even with out, it's having the brush in my mouth that does it :( x


----------



## doggylover

Oh kealz that is awful :( Every so often I gag when brushing as well, but not as horrible as you are having. 

Ukgirl I totally agree about the united front. My aunt and uncle bicker in fron tof the kids and he'll say yes to something they ask and they start and then she says no and makes them stop. He has ZERO authority in relation to their parenting, she is a dictator :shock: I know I will be the scary one out of dh and I, but we'll figure it out as we go (I hope!)


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Oh no nimbec I am 100% with you on that!! My nephew is 18months, and my brother and SIL have started making him ask (as best he can!) if he can be excused from the table. Whereas my cousins who are 5 and 3 just run RIOT at dinner time, so much so that on Saturday my mum did a buffet style dinner rather than sit down because they are so much hassle to try and make sit and eat, because they don't do it at home.
> 
> I am a table manner fanatic :haha: when I worked at summer camp in the states the kids who ended up on my table for meals used to HATE it because I made them use a knife and fork for everything (imagine!!) apart from pizza and burgers, and was really strict about the whole thing. I know with a LO that mess is part and parcel (especially as I plan to do baby led weaning!) and I don't mind that, as long as good eating is going on and it's taken seriously! What really annoys me is my mum will make my nephew a dinner, and he eats two bites then refuses to eat any more, so my SIL gets him ANOTHER dinner, which he does the same with and she will get him a THIRD (three is the max I've seen!) before syaing "Ok well if you don't want your dinner you can just have a _____ instead" usually a yoghurt, but sometimes something not quite as Nutritious. He is only wee, but he is getting to that stage where he KNOWS he can play them for what he wants and he is doing it!

:rofl: I had to LOL, doggylover, at "as long as... it's taken seriously." I get covered with most of my daughter's meals. Not because she's just messy. But because she THROWS her food at me. And she gets no reaction from me at all except to scoop up the rest of her food and have her be done. I assume it's a phase she'll grow out of and she keeps doing it, she'll be old enough for time out pretty soon. She's really very much into testing us right now (We hit the terrible twos quite early. And yes, they're terrible).

And in possible defense of your SIL, it's a struggle with toddlers because, as I've witnessed first-hand, they will actually starve themselves (maybe not to death, but Maisie was losing weight pretty rapidly for a while and I was really, really worried). So, sometimes, as a mother, getting them to eat _anything_ seems way more important than worrying about how many different options you're giving them. :blush: I certainly won't be a short-order cook for my older kids, but if I'm worried about my baby gaining weight, yes, I'm going to offer several different kinds of food. :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz I hope your test goes well, the fybrogel makes me gag .. urgh it's the texture it's minging!! I puked on a nurse when I was pregnant with Lucas hahaha! Asfor the teeth brushing thing,it used to make me gag but now I feel fine when I brush. If I cough too much though I gag :( 

I forgot to mention in my last post (again) that a girl at the school this morning, who I talk to, was walking towards me as I was walking away from dropping Luke in to class and shouted at me.. WOULD YOU STOP GROWING AND GETTING BIGGER!!!... Usually I'm all up for a laugh but I found this a bit... insulting :/ I have to keep getting bigger if Benson is going to be a healthy baby boy! If I stopped growing that would be bad! :/ She keeps telling me how big I am every time we meet. She say's stuff like.. you've really popped out since I last saw you, and I can't believe how big you are... :/ I think I might just be hormonal by taking it to heart.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg littlespy I remember the food shower days!!! There was more on the floor and on me than in my kids mouths!! absolutely looking forward to those days again!  My kids had this weird habit of falling asleep in their food too haha.. x


----------



## doggylover

That's true littlespy, you're right about him starving himself. He would flat out refuse to eat, and she wouldn't let him do that.

:haha: I wrote "as long as... it's taken seriously" as I couldn't think of any other way to put it! It does make it sound like I expect my 1 year old to be sitting at the dinner table with our finest silverware (that we don't own!) having a discussion about the FTSE or something!! :rofl: I meant more as long as the mess is just a by-product of the eating, and not on purpose. Although clearly sometimes that's unavoidable - Maisie sounds like a monkey throwing her food at you!!! 

Oh well, we'll figure it out as we go along. Just wait, in a years time I'll be the softest person in the world, letting my LO away with anything and you will all be reminding me of how hard I thought I was!!! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

I think, for me at least, it's not about how strict I was planning to be and that going by the wayside. It's just that stuff comes up that I have absolutely no effing idea how to deal with appropriately. :haha: My husband and I shoot each other "WTF?!?!" looks on a very regular basis about something she's doing. :haha: It's just a lot of flying by the seat of your pants (trousers :haha:) at times. That's been our experience.

My mom claims that Maisie is more willful/defiant/opinionated than I ever was (finding that hard to believe). I remember being an absolute TERROR as far as tantrums and stuff went. :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

I will say that Maisie is incredibly willful. She gets her mind set to do something and if it doesn't happen in short order, she's really mad about it. But she keeps trying again and again until it happens. Honestly, she is blowing me away with what she's doing at her age. I had no idea she would be so clever so soon! I'm just so impressed! :haha:

...By the stupidest things, though, I admit. Like yesterday she was sitting in the floor with a book (_Mr. Brown Can Moo, Can You?_ Dr. Seuss) And she was on a page that essentially says, "An owl says hoo hoo!" And she's sitting there looking at it and says, "Owl! Hoo hoo!" *WHAT?!* First of all, I've never heard her say owl, last time I checked like 3 days ago, she was calling all birds "ducks." :haha: Second of all, I certainly didn't know she knew they said, "hoo hoo." Third of all, we haven't read that book to her in months! I know she's supposed to be learning at the speed of light right now but the fact that she either picked that up and stowed it away months ago and whipped it out yesterday or that she picked it up randomly from like Sesame Street or something and then translated it to the book just boggles my mind. I know my amazement is only going to increase as she gets older and I know it's ridiculous because it's stuff that like every kid does but, seriously, I have somehow created the most clever little person in the world (I may be biased). :haha:


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: You are definitely NOT biased! That is incredible how she transferred the learning from somewhere else, or that she just remembered it for so long! Makes you worry what she might have stored away that she's heard you say, and will come out with in the middle of the store or somewhere!!!

We are the same with my nephew, anything the child does gets a round of applause for being so intelligent. Obviously just very clever LOs we are dealing with here!

And I got a bit scared ready that Maisie is so strong willed - I am VERY strong willed, as is my whole family, and I get VERY mad if things don't go my way...hopefully my LO will take after DH and his family with their laid back nature!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I just yelled at my neighbour. :dohh:

I'm working at home today trying to get my final exam put together for my students on Wednesday. We live in a low rise "L shaped" apartment building, so we have neighbours above us, and below us, and one that is sort of next to us. The lady above us has a little girl and they're both amazing. The couple next to us has a little girl too, and the mother is INSANE. All she ever does it scream at her kid, and her kid cries and screams back all the time. The little girl is probably about 2-3ish maybe? They're both home all day all the time, and seriously, all you ever hear is the mom screaming.

Well I lost it today. She was carrying on with her usual yelling and screaming at her poor kid, and I was trying to focus on getting my work done.... so I walked over by where our apartments meet and yelled back at her to stop screaming at her kid. She yelled for another second or two, and now it's nice and quiet. 

I've never done that before... but it seemed entirely necessary. :blush:


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm the same way, doggylover, so I can't really fault her. My mom claims she's worse, though.

Unfortunately, at 28 years old, I'm still not beyond throwing a tantrum (hopefully in a space by myself) if I don't get my way. :dohh::blush: Right now it seems she and I are incredibly alike and I think we're going to get a long really well most of the time. As long as we agree. I forsee lots and lots of drama in her teenage years, though. :nope: I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> I just yelled at my neighbour. :dohh:
> 
> I'm working at home today trying to get my final exam put together for my students on Wednesday. We live in a low rise "L shaped" apartment building, so we have neighbours above us, and below us, and one that is sort of next to us. The lady above us has a little girl and they're both amazing. The couple next to us has a little girl too, and the mother is INSANE. All she ever does it scream at her kid, and her kid cries and screams back all the time. The little girl is probably about 2-3ish maybe? They're both home all day all the time, and seriously, all you ever hear is the mom screaming.
> 
> Well I lost it today. She was carrying on with her usual yelling and screaming at her poor kid, and I was trying to focus on getting my work done.... so I walked over by where our apartments meet and yelled back at her to stop screaming at her kid. She yelled for another second or two, and now it's nice and quiet.
> 
> I've never done that before... but it seemed entirely necessary. :blush:

:rofl: crazy pregnant lady alert ;) Good on you though, some people are so inconsiderate of others.

Littlespy, yeah only my dh sees my tantrums now, but if we have a girl I DREAD to think what the teenage years will be like!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> :rofl: crazy pregnant lady alert ;) Good on you though, some people are so inconsiderate of others.
> 
> Littlespy, yeah only my dh sees my tantrums now, but if we have a girl I DREAD to think what the teenage years will be like!!

It's no doubt the hormones that finally made me do something about it... but it's not even that she's being inconsiderate to me (although it IS really annoying to listen to)... she's verbally abusing her child everyday all day long. There is no reason whatsoever that it's necessary to scream at a 2 year old every time you talk to them. The little girl is always crying and screaming back. Something is obviously not right there... and that mom needs some anger relaxation pills or something! I feel bad for the poor little girl. :nope:


----------



## doggylover

That is awful, the poor kid. And then no doubt when the little girl shouts back she gets told off for doing it, but if that's the only example she knows...:shrugs: 

That bugs me so much when people scream at their kids, then get annoyed when kids scream back.


----------



## LittleSpy

readytomum -- I know it's not the same situation at all, but I always worry about what people outside may think if they hear what's going on in our house. :haha: Like last night, Maisie was pinching herself on her belly and screaming, "OW, OW, OW, OW, OW!!!!!!!!!!!" Super loud (That's her thing lately -- Being super loud. That, and saying "no!" to _everything_ :dohh:). I got her to stop after like 3 minutes of it but all I could think was "OMG, people are going to think I'm beating her or something!" :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Just stopping in really quick... I haven't had time to catch up since Friday. Hope everyone is having a great day.

Little man is kicking up a storm & has been since Saturday!!! DH loves that he can feel him kicking now.... We started the remodel... UGH... Lets just say it's not going as planned..


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> readytomum -- I know it's not the same situation at all, but I always worry about what people outside may think if they hear what's going on in our house. :haha: Like last night, Maisie was pinching herself on her belly and screaming, "OW, OW, OW, OW, OW!!!!!!!!!!!" Super loud (That's her thing lately -- Being super loud. That, and saying "no!" to _everything_ :dohh:). I got her to stop after like 3 minutes of it but all I could think was "OMG, people are going to think I'm beating her or something!" :haha:

Silly kid pinching herself. :haha: If it was just the little girl making all the noise it wouldn't be so bothersome because kids do all sorts of strange things, but because I know the mom is freaking out all the time, that's what worries me! 

They're still nice and quiet over there now, so maybe they opted to go for a walk or something and get some fresh air. 

On a completey different topic, have any of you ladies tried Rooibos tea before?? I picked some up the other day since it's on the "safe" list... and it smells really different. I just bought the plain red Rooibos one. Haven't tried it yet... although the hot mug is sitting next to me just waiting to be sipped. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I shout at mine when they are being really naughty I'm sure you will shout at yours too lol


----------



## maybesoon

I think we have decided on a name.... It's looking like Mason McCrae Meffert.....


----------



## ukgirl23

love that name Maybesoon!! ... we were thinking about Mason before we went to Benson xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomum -- Hopefully they did go for a walk. Good way to get out some of that frustration or anxiety! I've never tried rooibos. It's just red tea, right? I'm not a huge fan of hot tea often but when I do drink it, I tend to go for black ceylon (peppermint's my fav!) or black chai. Sometimes green. Such an American. :dohh: I tend to stay away from it all when I'm pregnant because I'm so paranoid about herbs and such and I'm too lazy to research that when I spend so much time researching what herbs I need to take during pregnancy to hopefully make my stupid boobs work better (bitter, yes).

maybesoon -- Yay for a name!! Pass some of that decision making on over my way, please. I think we MAY have settled on a first name but now we're at a loss for a middle one that works well with it. :dohh: We _may_ have one. We're letting it "sink in" for the moment. Of course, I just know in like 2 days hubby is going to declare that he hates the 1st name we've chosen. I'm close to just telling him to figure it out himself. Pretty sure I know what he'd go with (at this point at least) and I'm not entirely opposed but I'm having a hard time with the 1st name he likes so much. :shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> I shout at mine when they are being really naughty I'm sure you will shout at yours too lol

And I feel like most moms do at some point! But this woman is *always* screaming. And then the little girl is in tears screaming back, and the mom will start yelling at the kid to stop crying! Because obviously the best way to stop a two year old from crying is to scream at them to stop. :dohh: 

I honestly think the mom has some anger issues she needs to deal with. They used to have a nanny during the day and now mom is home. So I'm not sure if mom got fired/layed off or they couldn't afford the nanny anymore or what.... but mom is definitely bitter and angry that she's at home with her child now, and that's not the child's fault.

Littlespy: I've finally tried it, and I don't like it! :nope: The tea itself doesn't taste too bad, but I really, really don't like the smell of it. Which is too bad... because now I have a 19 more tea bags of it! lol I'll take it into school and leave it in the student lounge I guess... everything food related that gets left there gets instantly snagged. :haha:

maybesoon: Ooh! I love your name choice. Mason is a good strong name, but over here it's not super popular either. Hopefully it sticks for you!


----------



## kirstabelle

I love Roibos tea! I make Rooibos vanilla lattes, mmmm delish. But haven't had one since I have been pg because I thought all herbal teas were on the "not sure" list :shrug:

So I have just been having hot choc as a hot drink

ETA and Mason is a lovely boy's name Maybe Soon!


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> I love Roibos tea! I make Rooibos vanilla lattes, mmmm delish. But haven't had one since I have been pg because I thought all herbal teas were on the "not sure" list :shrug:
> 
> So I have just been having hot choc as a hot drink
> 
> ETA and Mason is a lovely boy's name Maybe Soon!

Kristabelle: Most herbal teas are on the "no" list, and it's actually really hard to find any that are ok, unless you go to a tea store that makes their own blends because then you know exactly what's in it. But those places tend to be quite expensive sometimes! Although, I tried a honeybush tea a while ago that was soooo yummy and totally safe because all that was in it was honeybush and apple. But I can't find anywhere that actually sells it. Which is sad. 

From everything I've read Rooibos is in the safe list as long as it doesn't have any of the "no no" ingredients added, but apparently I don't like it. So it's not an option for me anymore! lol

Back to my de-caf Orange Peakoe it is!


----------



## ukgirl23

I drank red raspberry leaf tea when I was pregnant with Con, she was over due and I read it sets off labour.... it just made me really sick and started contractions which later stopped :( I'm sensitive to menthol too so peppermint tea is out. I have just been drinking hot choc too, I have been craving ovaltine lately too! 

I feel like before I had my kids I found it easy to look at other parents and say.. that will never be me! ... lol... but since I have had my kids and they have grown up I learned that it isn't that simple. Kids go through stages like pinching themselves, banging their head on the floor when they are mad and screaming. I have seen mothers in play groups who allege that their child has never had a tantrum or potty trained themselves at 18 months. But the truth is no matter how well you parent your children or how well your children behave you can bet your entire life on the fact that the one night you go out for dinner at the MILs your little angel will suddenly become a little devil. lol You can guarantee that your child will be perfect at home but as soon as he or she understands that they can't have that chocolate bar from ASDA they'll start having the monster of all tantrums haha.. It's just typical. Sometimes when you are down and your kid has been screaming non stop every night for the past month and a half and the only way to get them down is to rock them then as soon as you put them down and relax they start again, you will give in to them being into your bed or try the CIO method because you no longer care how or where they sleep.. as long as they sleep lol and I think that instead of judging other mothers we should support them because being a parent is a hard job at times. It's easy for me to look back and say now yeh it sucked when my kid was teething but we got through it.. but at the time I was the biggest wreck lol. 

I'm not directing this post at anyone. I'm just saying :) x


----------



## doggylover

:haha: at Maisie, littlespy! What a nutter! I hope I get a cool, if not slightly mad, LO like yours, she sounds like so much fun!!! All the stories you tell about her are always great.

Afm, I decided today - after spending most of my day reading more and more about breastfeeding- that my dh needs to get clued in as well. When I told him this he said "what do you mean support you? Like...hold the boob?" :dohh::dohh: I told him this is EXACTLY why he needs to read some info about it all! So I'm googling to find some links to stuff as I know he won't read a book. For anyone else who is interested I found these so far..

https://www.fatherhoodinstitute.org/uploads/publications/199.pdf

https://www.healthpromotionagency.org.uk/Resources/breastfeeding/pdfs/whatdadsshouldknow07.pdf

https://www.mymidwife.org/index.asp?bid=64

https://www.fatherstobe.org/breastfeeding.htm

https://www.realbabymilk.org/dads (20 top tips)

https://www.babycenter.com/0_dads-and-breastfeeding_8252.bc

https://www.mother-2-mother.com/just_for_dad.htm


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah peppermint tea and others that are "foods" are supposed to be fine... but I don't like peppermint tea... peppermint hot choc on the other hand... :haha:

Ah, this conversation has just tipped my uber-suggestive appetite over the edge and now I must go and make myself a hot choc.


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, I know what you mean! I have a friend that constantely screams are her boys (3 and 5). And it's not just when they are being bad, it all the time! Granted, they don't even hear her and just ignore it but it is so aweful.!! She was the reason that I was scared of rasing a boy :haha:. I thought that all boys would be as bad as hers... lol

Maybesoon, I love the name Mason! I had it on our list but OH automatically said: Like Mason Jar? . He is complete weirdo when it came to picking names... every name I would suggest he would ruin it: Hayden - Heyyyy, Chase- Like the bank?, Ryker - like the prison!
LittleSpy, what name have you decided on (so far at least lol)? If you don't mind sharing.

OH and I decided that Grayson will not get a middle name, since we are giving him both of our last names, and it would be entirely too long if we added more. :haha:. I don't have a middle name either, so I think that's OK. 

AFM, I totally had a pregnancy moment last week. Went for my monthly check-up and was starting to get annoyed (because of the 45min wait). They finally took me to the room and I heard the nurse say: "did you get her on the schedule?". Once alone in the room, I checked my calendar and low and behold... I was a week early for my appointment :dohh:. When I asked the doc, she just laughed and said no big deal and that she wasn't even going to tell me :haha:. She said that she was used to it and that pregnant women do it all the time :blush:
Then I decided to freak myself out completely this morning after realizing I had eaten some Liver Pate last week. I knew I wasnt supposed to but didn't think it would be all that bad :dohh:. After reading up about Listeria I completely freaked myself out and called the doctor (because I had been so ill on Monday night for 24 hours). The doc assured me that Listeria was extreamly rare and that I would continue to get sick if that had been the case. After hanging up the phone, I realized that I ate the Pate AFTER I was sick :dohh:. 
Boy oh boy, I guess Pregnancy brain has caught up to me :rofl:

Set up my stroller this weekend and fell head over heals in love with it again :happydance:. I really liked it in the store but after pushing it around the house, folding and unfolding it, moving all the parts... It's perfect for us! I can only recommend it to anyone who is still looking (Brittax B-Agile).


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Ladies!!! Mason actually has meaning for both my husband and father so I really love it. McCrae.... Well that's the dh putting his 2 cents in. Then of course the last name. I'm just afraid it's too many Ms together.... But I'm one of those people & I spend so much time thinking up ways other kids will make fun of our child for his name..... I just want it to be perfect for him....


----------



## doggylover

Oh readytomum sorry your tea wasn't great! And that's so true about people stealing foodstuffs if left unattended in a staff room or similar! Should see the way we go at biscuits left unattended at school!!

I don't drink much tea at all anymore, I used to only drink berry tea (which I also did at the start of pregnancy, it's not herbal so I assume it was fine...I never heard anything to the contrary!) but I've gone off all teas since about 9 weeks. 

I did read you shouldn't drink peppermint tea when breastfeeding, but that fennel tea is good for supply. (Can you tell from my last few posts I am currently in my crazed breastfeeding research part of pregnancy?!)

Steph :haha: your pregnancy brain has gone into overdrive! And your dr is so nice to take you anyway and not mention it! What a nice dr! Mine would have kicked me out! Britax prams at meant to be great, we did spend a long time looking at one too!

Maybesoon congrats on choosing your name! Mason is a beautiful name for your little man!


----------



## Mommabrown

Here is my 24 + 3 week bump....Im on my phone so i will catch up later but i love the name choices ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20121217_131449.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maybesoon

Such a cute bump Mommabrown!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- I certainly wouldn't have her any other way! I'd be so bored with a calm, easygoing child, I think. :haha: LOL at your husband!!! "Hold your boob?" :rofl: One thing my husband had a hard time with was not understanding how important it was for me. And when it didn't work out that I could exclusively breastfeed, he didn't understand why I didn't just stop entirely, switch to all formula, and move on. So, it made it harder for me to continue to pump the little bit I got because pumping that often takes a ton of time and I felt like he just didn't really support it. Even this time, I've asked him to consider donor breast milk (from someone I know who has offered to pump extra and ship it across the country to me!) as a supplement instead of formula, assuming I have similar issues, and he's against it. He LIKES supplementing with formula because he knows the exact nutrition of it. :nope: I almost feel like if I did miraculously have a full supply, he would push us to use some formula anyway (over my dead body. Not that I think that formula is evil because it certainly saved dd's life and she's wonderfully healthy but breast milk is better. Period.). Oh, totally right about peppermint ANYTHING being bad during breastfeeding. Along with sage, parsely,and a couple other yummy herbs. Fennel IS good for supply, yes. :thumbup: I have a list of herbal supplements about a mile long to start immediately after birth. And several that I'm starting in 3rd tri. I'm only taking one now -- Alfalfa (leaves, not seeds. Leaves safe during pregnancy; seeds are less so). Kellymom.com is a great resource if you haven't found that one already!

kirstabelle -- I'm really wishing I had some hot chocolate here! 

Steph -- We are kind of set on Eleanor as a first name and sort of set on Imogen as a middle name. :haha: Eleanor was the choice before knowing we're having a girl. We've agreed on that name for a long while now. But then both of us were feeling off about Eleanor Olivia so we scratched it. Then I decided the Olivia part was the part I was having problems with and that Eleanor (nn Nora) is still my #1. I'm pretty sure hubby's #1 is Ada. I wish we could use Ada as a middle name but it bothers me that it starts forming a sentence "Eleanor Ate-a [surname]" :dohh: I'm having the same problem with Eleanor Isobel! It sounds so pretty but all I'm hearing is "Eleanor is a bell." :dohh: It's not like that's all that horrible of a sentence, right? I make it so hard on myself. :nope: Actually, of the 3, I think I prefer Eleanor Isobel. I don't know. Bah! :haha: LOL at your pregnancy brain. Apparently whoever scheduled my appointments (Um... like 3 months ago) had the same problem because I just got a call from my OB's office trying to reschedule next week's appointment a day earlier. I lied and said I was going to be out of town because I AM NOT DOWN with FASTING starting at like 9pm on Christmas Day! And who wants to take a GTT the day after Christmas? Not this girl! Plus, that's a holiday from work for me and I don't want to spend it at the doctor. Ugh. So, yeah, I lied. :haha: Now I'll be there for the test for like 5 hours because they're overbooked. 

maybesoon -- I like M first names with M last names. No one ever uses the middle name anyway. I think I've said "Maisie Charlotte!" like once ever when she was being super bad and I just wanted to try it out. :haha: I have a friend who was all "My last name starts with M so an M first name is out!" I admit I got a bit offended since I have a Maisie M and I think her name sounds nice. It may help that our surname is an "McC" and not just an "M" name? I don't know. But then she named her daughter a name with 5 N's in it and the whole name is only 5 syllables! It's totally hard to say and, IMO, and it doesn't sound great together at all. But did I say anything like that to her? Absolutely not! Why? Not my kid. :haha:

Edit: Ugh, so many typos I don't know where to begin. Sorry!


----------



## ukgirl23

lovely bump mommabrown xxx


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, I love Imogen! I think it sounds lovely with Eleanor! Why do you have to fast for you GD test? I'm assuming thats the test you have to take. My doc gave my the drink to take home and I can eat normal up until I take it but can't eat anything after (have to get to the office and have blood drawn within 1 hour).


----------



## maybesoon

lol LittleSpy... Thank you! I'm pretty sure it's going to stick. And you are right that no body ever uses the middle name but family so that makes it a ton better. We both really like the name Mason Meffert so hopefully our son won't HATE us for his name later in life!!!! lol


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all

Mommabrown, very cute bump!

Littlespy, Harrison is extemely willfull too, and whilst he is generally a good boy, there are times he gets a wicked glint in his eye and just does the complete opposite of what you tell him, then he just grins at you like he knows.. we have just started "naughty corner" for when he throws food. He just gets pushed into the corner in his high chair, but it does seem to be having an impact. 

Maybesoon, Mason is a lovely name!

UKgirl, i agree that all parents sohut at their kids at some point, its the ones that dont know how to talk and ONLY shout that annoy me, thats why there kids have become deaf to it.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy, I love Imogen! I think it sounds lovely with Eleanor! Why do you have to fast for you GD test? I'm assuming thats the test you have to take. My doc gave my the drink to take home and I can eat normal up until I take it but can't eat anything after (have to get to the office and have blood drawn within 1 hour).

Those have been the orders both times (with Maisie and this time). This time they were more lax because they said I could eat an egg before coming in to take the test "if _ need to." I have to come in and sit in front of a nurse so she can time me while I chug it and then wait to have my blood drawn._


----------



## Mommabrown

I love all the name choices you ladies have picked out. I often wonder what my kids think about their names but i couldn't picture them being any other person than who they are.


I loved breastfeeding my lo's but my DD wouldn't latch on so i was heart broken when i had to let my milk dry up...i couldn't try both and for the sake of me i don't really remember why at this moment.My youngest DS was so on cue with it...in the hopsital he wouldn't touch a bottle and as soon as i held him up to my chest he had his little mouth open like a bird! I pumped and it gave DH that time to bond while i took a shower or napped. 

I have found that my DH is so into this pregnancy than he was with DS. He has objected to having her at 38 weeks because they have found it is better to wait till 39 to 40...I tried to explain we have never ever made it passed 38 weeks and nothing is wrong with our other children...he also insists on only breastfeeding the baby this time around because it is better for her brain development and immune system...wow i think this man has started reading some of my what to expect when your expecting books. I really don't know where it came from but it made me happy to hear he cares too.


----------



## ukgirl23

I agree melissasbump. I don't like people who swear at their kids either it's horrible x


----------



## LittleSpy

Mel - Thanks for the naughty corner idea! I've been wondering how to implement it when the problem is that I have very little control over her and she's young enough to get away with pretending not to understand what I say. :haha: Strap her in!

So, does he just do his time in the corner regardless of his behavior (if he's screaming or beating on his tray or whatever because I guarantee Maisie will do both. For a long time. :haha: In addition to nearly twisting herself in half trying to look back at us)? Or does he have to sit there until he's quiet?


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... So last night dh asks the kids who wanted to take a shower first. Of course Jonas says "Audry" and Audry says "Jonas". Dh tell Jonas to go to the bathroom & get ready for his shower. And the meltdown begins, he's bawling at the top of his lungs "I don't wanna shower first, I want Audry to go first". At this point dh tells him "fine, just remember Chippy (our elf on the shelf) is watching & listening & he's going to be reporting back to Santa tonight. Audry lets to". So off to the bathroom dh & Audry go. Jonas stands at the bathroom door having a meltdown. I have a booming headache & just can't take it so I walk into the hallway & tell Jonas to go to his room & start cleaning it up "Again". He marches into his room & begins picking up his toys (which he had cleaned up earlier, but then destroyed his room again playing). Dh & Audry come out of the bathroom & dh is telling Jonas to get in there & get ready for his shower. Jonas begins trying to tell dh "Chantel made me clean my room again". Dh can't understand him & asks him twice what he's saying. I tell dh from another room where I'm ironing his work clothes that I told Jonas to clean his room while he was waiting for the shower. Dh was amazing & says "Well I guess after you are done with your shower you better finish cleaning your room like you were told". I almost fainted!!! It was amazing. So I have figured out that he needs for me to just step up & be the leader.... Well heck, if I'd known that I'd been doing it all this time!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph I just saw your new avatar pic! Absolutely gorgeous, I love it!

Mommabrown your bump is gorgeous! As is your dress, I really love it. If only it were warm enough here to wear something like that (she says wearing three tops as its so chilly!)

Littlespy thanks for those other bits of info on other herbs to avoid or take while breastfeeding. That is definitely one area I need to look into more in the new year to make sure I have as much as possible to help my supply. I'm sorry you don't feel dh is as supportive as you'd like. It's when I read things like that that make me start to work on mine preparing my dh now, hoping that if we do have issues similar to yours, that he is as supportive as possible. Maybe your dh likes formula because it makes him feel like he can help feed baby, and be part of it? But then again if you had donor breast milk it would be just the same. I can't see my dh being too keen on that either, but if its what is needed, and you have someone willing to help you, I say screw dh. Mommas are designed to feed the babies, and therefore should have the final say - period! :haha: also loving your names. I remember you mentioning Eleanor, and I think it's a lovely name.

When we were choosing our names we immediately ruled out anything starting with a J...but that's because our last name actually IS Jay! So I thought it just sounded too much J-ing! But if we had a normal last name that was more than just a letter (thanks dh!) then I wouldn't have minded at all. So I don't think two Ms in a row is anything to worry about!

Melissa, totally agree with what you said on kids becoming deaf to shouting. It's the same at school - the 'bad' kids don't care if we yell at them because they are used to it - from school and at home, so that's just how they think people communicate. Very sad.


----------



## melissasbump

LittleSpy said:


> Mel - Thanks for the naughty corner idea! I've been wondering how to implement it when the problem is that I have very little control over her and she's young enough to get away with pretending not to understand what I say. :haha: Strap her in!
> 
> So, does he just do his time in the corner regardless of his behavior (if he's screaming or beating on his tray or whatever because I guarantee Maisie will do both. For a long time. :haha: In addition to nearly twisting herself in half trying to look back at us)? Or does he have to sit there until he's quiet?

To be honest, hes not in there long enough to scream and cry, he does twist right round to look at us and its quite funny, but we just try not to look at him! And at this age you arent meant to do it very long at all, but he is improving at not throwing. Its the "supernanny" technique where you tell them why they have been placed, and then afterwards have kisses and cuddles. Im sure it wont work for all and they are probably a bit young, but at least we feel like we are being consistant if you know what i mean?

UKgirl, swearing at your kids is just awful, i never want to be that type of parent, how can you get your kids to respect you if you talk to them like that il never know.

Doggylover, re what was mentioned earlier, i think its great to have a good idea of what type of parent you want to be and that you and OH are on the same page is very important, i was the most clueless person in the world when it came to babies and children before i had my own, couldnt change a nappy or anything, was just never really around children, i do agree with Littlespy though in that there will be situations that you have no idea how to deal with and they are starting for us now, with the tantrums etc, H threw a thrombo in Tesco the other day because i had to put him in the trolley and i had NO IDEA what to do and was so embarrassed as he was screaming, you cant reason with them at this age or explain so its probably one of the hardest times lol. Im hoping it gets easier!


----------



## doggylover

Melissa wait until you are in tesco and the wee monkey starts yelling something like "no mummy don't hit me!" Like my cousin did to me once! (Obviously I do not hit her!) I thought I was going to die of embarrassment! Or get arrested...whichever came first!!!!

That's why it's so great having you ladies..I am already learning so much about how to deal with different things - like you putting Harrison in the naughty corner for throwing food. I like that a LOT. Expect me to be crying to you a LOT once LO is here and I've no idea what the heck to do!

Maybesoon,glad dh is on the same page as you this time! You'll have to be the one wearing the trousers from now on!


----------



## melissasbump

doggylover said:


> Melissa wait until you are in tesco and the wee monkey starts yelling something like "no mummy don't hit me!" Like my cousin did to me once! (Obviously I do not hit her!) I thought I was going to die of embarrassment! Or get arrested...whichever came first!!!!
> 
> That's why it's so great having you ladies..I am already learning so much about how to deal with different things - like you putting Harrison in the naughty corner for throwing food. I like that a LOT. Expect me to be crying to you a LOT once LO is here and I've no idea what the heck to do!
> 
> Maybesoon,glad dh is on the same page as you this time! You'll have to be the one wearing the trousers from now on!

Its one of the few things he does (and i think most children do) that is really tiresome and irritating, and clearly he does it to annoy us lol

We still have our thread on here from Hs group and its really nice to bounce things off the other ladies who are going through similar things at similar times, so i hope we all carry on after the babies are born:flower:


----------



## doggylover

I will need all the help I can get! Although I imagine I won't have _quite_ as much free time to lounge about on here as I do now....my last few months of freedom!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm good with wearing the pants in the family.... We laughed last night as we were getting ready for bed. Dh says "You know we have a role reversal issue in our family, right". I answered "yeah, I'm ok with making sure the bills are paid & being the "bad guy". I like structure & I'm a drill sargent so as long as you will back me up, I'm good with it"... So guess I'm the "man" of our family....:blush:

What ever works... Right?!?!?!?!


----------



## LittleSpy

melissasbump said:


> Its one of the few things he does (and i think most children do) that is really tiresome and irritating, and clearly he does it to annoy us lol
> 
> We still have our thread on here from Hs group and its really nice to bounce things off the other ladies who are going through similar things at similar times, so i hope we all carry on after the babies are born:flower:

Haha, BINGO!!! It's the "clearly he does it to annoy us" part that just irritates the crap out of me! :haha: Maisie is soooo set on doing anything I don't want her to do, even if it's SUPER dangerous! Like the other night, trying to flip over right off of the bed (bending over and putting her head down and kicking her feet up to try to literally flip). The more I try to get her to not do it, the more she _really_ wants to do it. And she's so strong! :dohh: And I'm so pregnant! :dohh::dohh: :haha: And if she's up to something naughty, and I say "Maisie?" (in the mom voice), I can almost guarantee she'll giggle and run away as fast as her little toddler high-stepping legs can take her. So ridiculous. And it's that CONSTANTLY. I really do start wearing thin toward the end of the day. I'm not the most patient person to begin with but I try so hard with her. Taking care of her is getting easier, for the most part (aside from the preventing her from self-destruction part, that's harder), but parenting is definitely getting much harder for me. I think we're just in that super difficult stage right now, though, like Melissa said, where independence is super high but communication/understanding isn't great.

I agree having ladies with similar aged babies to complain to and bounce ideas off of is amazing! So glad to have the July 2011 thread for that! And another thread on MyFitnessPal where 5 of us on a pregnancy thread had babies within a week of each other. All girls! That's been really good, too.


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: as long as he is happy being the "woman"?!?! I'm just kidding! I am the same as you, I'm in charge of all our bills and generally making sure we are kept running and in good order lol!


----------



## melissasbump

i honestly dont know how id have got this far through pregnancy and parenthood without this site! Amazeballs!


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks Little Spy, that Kelly Mom website looks great! And I officially have a new fave word- galactagogue!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> . And she's so strong! :dohh: And I'm so pregnant! :dohh::dohh: :haha: .

That made me laugh so much! I don't know how you ladies with LO do it. I am exhausted just growing one without looking after another one as well!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I burst out laughing when I read your comment from DH about holding your boob! :haha: That's just priceless. haha It actually reminds me of a couple I know... the woman is VERY gifted in that department, and her OH will ask "Just One?" while they're watching TV or something and just hold one boob. Men are so strange sometimes. 

maybesoon: I'm the "pants" in our relationship too. DH is terrible with money and basically any sort of self restraint. It's like I have a LO already... I'll go away for a weekend for something, and come home to find out that he's bought like 5 big bags of chips or something! He's diabetic so I keep him on a pretty strict leash with food, and as soon as I'm gone he just can't control it anymore! Our cat has no respect for DH either. He'll yell at the cat to get off the table and Hadrian will just sit there and look at him, I just have to look at the cat and say his name and he knows it's game over! lol

mommabrown: beautiful bump!!! and a lovely dress to boot! :flower:

Steph: I love your new avatar pic! very nice indeed.

kristabelle: I don't normally drink hot chocolate because I'm not much of a sweets fan, but you keep talking about it and now I want one! lol Thankfully I think we actually have some in the cupboard because DH is a total sweet tooth!


----------



## maybesoon

:rofl: I think he honestly loves being the "woman"!!! It's funny because from what MIL has told me that's how it has always been in their house. So he grew up with his Mom being the disciplinarian. So I guess it makes perfect sense that as a single father he still didn't want to be the "bad guy".:shrug:


----------



## kirstabelle

ReadytoMum said:


> Its my one singular pregnancy obsession! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies :)

I feel like I have so much energy at the minute! Maybe it's because I'm not doing very much at school as we are winding down for the holidays, but I don't feel half as tired as I did during the last few weeks :) I'm enjoying it while it lasts, before my ankles start to swell and I'm exhausted in third tri!


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies! Doggy lover I'm jealous of your extra energy! I feel like I'm draining of energy just watching Paige pull all her books out! Which I hate by the way! I mean obviously I love that she loves her books but she has a book unit in my front room and loads too, like 200... And she pulls them all out so there is no floor to walk on an wants me to read them all to her 1 after the other! Lol it's only 10am and I've read 6 books already! Lol bless her! She is definatly gonna take after her mummy with the reading lol! Hope everyone has a lovely day! Only a week till Xmas! So excited! Can't wait to see Paige's face!!!!! X


----------



## doggylover

Oh well I definitely have it easy at the minute. If I had to look after a LO as well I'd be asleep at 7pm!! Even helping my nephew decorate the tree last week knackered me! I only have energy because I am basically doing nothing!

That's great that she loves books though - you'll have to teach her to read early so she can do it by herself and give you a few minutes peace!! 

What have you got Paige for Christmas?


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning Ladies!! I have no energy I think I'm run down after a week of looking after a poorly Lucas! 

I had my new solicitor meeting just now. My new solicitors is a few doors up from my house so I'm home already :D YAY! He is LOVELY!!! I love him!! hehe.. 

But during my appointment I started getting dizzy then I felt one of those awful hot flushes coming on hahaha!! It was so embarrassing I had to wave my hand in front of my face and say sorry. He let me out not long after haha! HELP! it was like a first date LOL..

Both my kiddos are at school today yay!!


----------



## doggylover

Glad it all went well, Candy :) (Apart from from the dizzy session - make sure you are eating and drinking plenty!)

Spend your day relaxing and catching up on some rest now both the LO are at school. They'll be off before you know it for the hols!


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover please send some of your energy this way! ive no idea how im gonna get through the next 15 weeks like this!

UKgirl, yay that your solicitor seems nice, hope hes ready to kick some butt!


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh he is melissasbump! he knew my old solicitor and made a few jokes about her haha! I was too nervous to eat this morning so that's probably what caused it. He's awesome though <3


----------



## kealz194

Aw glad they are both better ukgirl and can have a few hours o yourself! 

Doggylover I wish I could be in bed by 7 lol she just has so much energy and she is getting so clever! We was watching tv last night and she was playing with her Toys, all of a sudden she is counting to 10!!!! I was like wth? She is 18 months and counting to 10! 

We got her a little kitchen, with food and pots and pans etc, lots of puzzles and paints chalks paper etc, got her a leapfrog tag junior, u put the device over words in special books and it reads it tonyou and teaches them how to pronounce and read etc, loads of clothes, girly bits like dress up clothes and a baby dolly! I forget what else we went a bit mad as its her first Xmas where she knows what's going on and her last one before her little brother gets here lol! 
Its just so exciting!! I've got everyone's pressies under the tree apart from hers and she has been so good, she points at them and says "ooooh wow, mistmas (Christmas) wow, mine?" Lol but she doesn't touch lol bless her! Next year will be nice too coz our Los will be 8 months so they will be crawling some maybe even walking, (Paige started at 8) very exciting stuff! X


----------



## doggylover

Oh she sounds just adorable! And wow! Loads of presents, she is going to have a GREAT Christmas! I can't believe she started walking at 8 months, she is so advanced! And counting to 10 as well? Flipping heck, her little bro has a LOT to live up to! But I'm sure he'll be just as great!

I can't believe you are so organised. I have only wrapped the gifts I have actually had to give so far! Still have all of dh's to do...and we leave for his parents on Saturday so I'm not 100% sure when everything is going to get done!!


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz I can't wait to see my kids faces either. Lucas has been begging me for a batcave all year, they were all sold out last xmas but this year I battered a few parents for one :D I can not wait to see his face when he opens it, we had to get Connie a furby, I really didn't want to get her one but she wanted one so bad, I know that stupid thing is going to drive us all nuts by the end of xmas lol. 

this is the first day with both of mine back at school I am going to wrap up a few presents before they get home. I wont get time next week. I can not wait to make a ginger bread house, watch cheesy xmas movies together and go to the park :D I love xmas! I might even knock up a few xmas tree cookies, we'll see  x


----------



## melissasbump

UKgirl, ahhh sounds like you have some lovely things planned with your kiddies, they are at a lovely age for that kind of thing. 

kealz, we have gone for a kitchen this year for H too, he loves playing with them and pretend cooking so hes also got various accessories to go with it. So cute!

Im so tired today, Harrison decided 540am was a good time to wake up! Hes napping now, am just waiting for him to wake up so we can go round friends.


----------



## kealz194

Lol usually I'm all done and wrapped by end of November, but this year I wasn't as on ball as usual! I'm awful for perfection, I have a list of everything I bought, with Collums for ticks, of wrapped, bagged, and who it's from and in which order to give it in lol just in case something is forgotten Haha! 
Yeah we were in shock when she took her first steps, we knew from early on we would have a clever little lady on our hands! Everyday she is doing something new makes me so proud! 

Lol ukgirl, my oh also wants a batcave (no I'm not joking) that's why he is soooo happy we've got out lil man now! He has an excuse now lol!!! He has gone out and bought a batman baby grow for him! He is also looking for a robin one aswel so that he can put baby in that and he can wear his batman onesie!!!!! So sad but cute at the same time haha! I bet Lucas can't wait to have a little brother to play with! X


----------



## kealz194

Melissa I think your ds is same age as my dd, they are at such a lovely age, the kitchen is for 3+years but they are so advanced now a days, the toys that our meant for there age group just doing interest them! Paige is mental about peppa pig, but most of the peppa toys are 3+ and they look like they could break easily! Apart from the teddies but she has loads of those already! But she too loves playing with kitchens, she lives the one at the doctors! We got her a baby doll as I read somewhere that if you have a young child and expecting again it helps them understand if they look after there dolly! And she copies everything at the moment so we got an ironing board as well so she can do that while I do mine lol too cute! 
Ohh not 5.30 you must be exhausted! Luckily Paige got up at 8.30 so a fairly nice lay in lol! X


----------



## doggylover

kealz194 said:


> He is also looking for a robin one aswel so that he can put baby in that and he can wear his batman onesie!!!!!

:rofl: that is amazing!!! I want pictures of that when it happens!


----------



## ReadytoMum

kealz: I'm usually all wrapped before Decemeber starts too! This year was a little bit thrown off for me as well because it's been such a busy last few months between teaching and being exhausted! I don't like malls at the best of times.... I really don't like malls in December! lol

doggylover: my Oh is also soooo slow with getting stuff wrapped and ready. We also leave on Saturday to go visit family and he still doesn't have any of his stuff wrapped yet. I've been bugging him about it for at least a week now. We have a lovely tree up, and they look even nicer when there's wrapped gifts under them! lol He's promised he'll finally wrap them this afternoon though... so we'll see! I'll likely get some kind of story about how the cat distracted him. :haha:

ukgirl: glad you like your new solicitor!! Here's hoping he gets the job done a little better than the previous one. Enjoy your little break today now that both your LO's are back at school. Take some time to put your feet up and relax!

melissabump: That's awesome that you got your little one a kitchen set for Christmas! Those things are super cool, and I think it's really important that little boys get the opportunity to play with them too! It was always a fight at the daycare who would get to play with it.

AFM, I'll off to Niagara Falls this afternoon. I'll be staying in a hotel tonight so that tomorrow I'll be able to get to campus early enough to prepare for my students exam. It'll be weird to stay in a hotel all by myself, but I AM looking forward to the Queen sized bed all to my self. :haha: I am so looking forward to them writing this exam and then being done with it! It's been a great learning experience, but I need a break!

Also, 22 weeks today! :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol ukgirl, my oh also wants a batcave (no I'm not joking) that's why he is soooo happy we've got out lil man now! He has an excuse now lol!!! He has gone out and bought a batman baby grow for him! He is also looking for a robin one aswel so that he can put baby in that and he can wear his batman onesie!!!!! So sad but cute at the same time haha! I bet Lucas can't wait to have a little brother to play with! X


omg HAHAHA!! where did he find the batman onesie??? my little boy would be over the moon if Baby Benny Benson had one! 

So.. I'm having a really great day, I have a lovely amazing new solicitor, the OH is in a good mood and took me to mcdonalds because I was craving mcflurry and then we found a fiver in one of this old pair of work trousers... but then my boiler breaks... so we call out the plumber...

OMG have you ever stood there while the plumber is there, and it is the most awkward thing ever!!???? There was no conersation, Aaron kept singing footloose and we were all just standing there watching the boiler like it was a tv, so I mentioned I was pregnant and the plumber asked questions like when he was due etc, so I asked... do you have any kids? and he was like no, then I asked, do you have a girlfriend and he said...just LOOL so then when he left Aaron was like OMG you can't ask the plumber those questions!!!!! He's here to fix our boiler not for you to ask him if he has kids and a gf and ask about his private life!!.... really??? am I the only one who asks those questions to the service people?? Doesn't every one try to make convo in the awkward silences? :/ 

AM I A WEIRDO!!?? help lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg readytomum.. staying in your own hotel room is awesome! You get those little kettles and chocolates on your pillow and that mini tray which a thousand different types of tea :D and your own bathroom!! HEAVEN!! have fun at Niagra falls! xx 

Kealz where I live we have a themepark called Peppapig world, I took my kids there when they were a few years younger it's amazing they have this balloon ride and you can go in peppa's house :) Paige sounds cute doing her ironing on her little play table xx


----------



## maybesoon

ReadytoMum said:


> doggylover: I burst out laughing when I read your comment from DH about holding your boob! :haha: That's just priceless. haha It actually reminds me of a couple I know... the woman is VERY gifted in that department, and her OH will ask "Just One?" while they're watching TV or something and just hold one boob. Men are so strange sometimes.
> 
> maybesoon: I'm the "pants" in our relationship too. DH is terrible with money and basically any sort of self restraint. It's like I have a LO already... I'll go away for a weekend for something, and come home to find out that he's bought like 5 big bags of chips or something! He's diabetic so I keep him on a pretty strict leash with food, and as soon as I'm gone he just can't control it anymore! Our cat has no respect for DH either. He'll yell at the cat to get off the table and Hadrian will just sit there and look at him, I just have to look at the cat and say his name and he knows it's game over! lol
> 
> mommabrown: beautiful bump!!! and a lovely dress to boot! :flower:
> 
> Steph: I love your new avatar pic! very nice indeed.
> 
> kristabelle: I don't normally drink hot chocolate because I'm not much of a sweets fan, but you keep talking about it and now I want one! lol Thankfully I think we actually have some in the cupboard because DH is a total sweet tooth!

:rofl: My 2 great danes are the same way!!! Dh will stand there telling them over & over to lay down & go night night. All I have to do is look at them & they go lay down. I keep telling him he just doesn't have that authoritive look about him. And of course it's the same with his kiddos. But they have learned not to push me. If I cook, they will eat just about everything on their plates & not say a word about it. If he cooks they will sit there & play with their food & not eat crap as they complain the whole time. Now mind you, my dh cooks out of this world, so I know it's not the taste or that he cooks badly. It's just they know they can get by with it with him & not me. So he has stated it's my job to cook when the kids are there & on the weekends when they are with their mom he makes up for it!!!! lol. It's weird, but it seems to be working for us!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Candy I'm so excited for you that your meeting went well with the new solicitor!!! Yeah!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great day! Christmas is almost here!!!!

AFM.... Nothing new, still not sleeping well at all. I did spend about an hour last night speaking with my Mom. She seems to be coming around to dh & I being back together or at least putting on a show that she is. She actually made a comment about us having a second child together last night. I asked her if she was crazy!!! No offense, but I really don't like being pregnant. I can't wait to have my son Mason in my arms, but pregnancy & I really don't get along well at all....

Have a great one ladies!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Morning ladies! Doggy lover I'm jealous of your extra energy! I feel like I'm draining of energy just watching Paige pull all her books out! Which I hate by the way! I mean obviously I love that she loves her books but she has a book unit in my front room and loads too, like 200... And she pulls them all out so there is no floor to walk on an wants me to read them all to her 1 after the other! Lol it's only 10am and I've read 6 books already! Lol bless her! She is definatly gonna take after her mummy with the reading lol! Hope everyone has a lovely day! Only a week till Xmas! So excited! Can't wait to see Paige's face!!!!! X

I could have written this. Except insert "Maisie" for "Paige!" :haha: I've tried to explain to her that mommy can no longer bend over easily to pick up all the stinking books but she couldn't care less.

Hahaha, which reminds me of a time when I was 38 weeks pregnant with Maisie and shopping in a store in the mall and I squatted (because, you know, bending over was completely not an option at that point) to look at a basket of clearanced hats and socks and I really thought I was stuck and wasn't ever going to be able to stand back up. I ended up having to scoot a knee under myself and push up with my hands off the floor. :haha: It was so embarrassing! So, fair warning - don't squat in a public place when you're 38 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Doggy lover I'm jealous of your extra energy! I feel like I'm draining of energy just watching Paige pull all her books out! Which I hate by the way! I mean obviously I love that she loves her books but she has a book unit in my front room and loads too, like 200... And she pulls them all out so there is no floor to walk on an wants me to read them all to her 1 after the other! Lol it's only 10am and I've read 6 books already! Lol bless her! She is definatly gonna take after her mummy with the reading lol! Hope everyone has a lovely day! Only a week till Xmas! So excited! Can't wait to see Paige's face!!!!! X
> 
> I could have written this. Except insert "Maisie" for "Paige!" :haha: I've tried to explain to her that mommy can no longer bend over easily to pick up all the stinking books but she couldn't care less.
> 
> Hahaha, which reminds me of a time when I was 38 weeks pregnant with Maisie and shopping in a store in the mall and I squatted (because, you know, bending over was completely not an option at that point) to look at a basket of clearanced hats and socks and I really thought I was stuck and wasn't ever going to be able to stand back up. I ended up having to scoot a knee under myself and push up with my hands off the floor. :haha: It was so embarrassing! So, fair warning - don't squat in a public place when you're 38 weeks pregnant.Click to expand...

:rofl: Noted!!

I already have to debate wether or not I really need something once I drop it lol.


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- you're not the only one. My husband does it, too! :haha: Last time we had plumbers out installing a new water heater (this past August), he ended up finding out exactly where they lived (both in our neighborhood, surprisingly!), how many kids they had, etc. :dohh::haha:

Wow, so nauseous today.

So, my daunting plan of going back to school next August just got more daunting! I was planning to apply to every scholarship possible for the school of study I'm trying to go to and just found out I have less than a month to do it! I have to apply for the scholarships before I even apply to the school. :wacko: Having to write essays and take admittance tests and stuff doesn't sound like a great thing to do while pregnant. My brain barely functions enough to get me through the work day at this point.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> :rofl: Noted!!
> 
> I already have to debate wether or not I really need something once I drop it lol.


Funny you mention that. A penny fell out of my purse when I got out of my car this morning. I stood there debating for at least 20 seconds before I decided to leave it! :rofl: Then I felt incredibly guilty because I'm trying to scrimp every bit I can to make quitting my job during maternity leave a more viable option. But really, it's a penny.


----------



## doggylover

Oh talking of bending over - I was shopping the other day and a woman dropped her lip balm and it rolled to my feet. I tried to bend down and pick it up, but she rushed over and said "No, don't bend over! I got stuck once when I was pregnant!" :haha: It made me laugh a lot. 

Littlespy thanks for the tip about squatting in later pregnancy! And don't worry, the penny won't make much difference - just think it would only sit in your wallet anyway!! Yuk yuk and YUK about having to apply for scholarships. But you will ace the essay and tests, even with your pregnancy brain!


----------



## kealz194

Lol that's funny you mention that ukgirl I'm looking to take Paige to peppa pig world after baby is here as a treat for her! I've wanted to take her there fr a while but it's bout an hour and a half in the car... And I don't drive so it would have to be a train and its not cheap! My sil has got us tickets to go and see peppa pig in theatre on the 3rd of January in London, I think I am more excited than Paige haha! 

Lol little spy it's funny that they have all the toys in the world yet its books that are messin up the house lol the toys haven't been touched all day! Oh I know what you mean about squatting!! I had that problem, ended up having to get on my hands and knees and pull myself up lol!!!! I was working when pregnant with Paige and got down on my hands and knees to replenish bags, a customer came an I tried to get up as quick as I could and she was moaning that i was sitting down on the job, till I turned round and saw my massive bump and blushed and apologised! I feel that heave now though gosh knows what it's gonna be like later on lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

I think the reason I feel like that now is that I'm about as big as I was at 38 weeks the first time! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz it is really good in there, if you mean the one at paultons park. It get's really crowded though but the rides are great and they have a mini zoo with penguins :D I would take mine again but they are a bit too old for peppa pig now. But even if you got bored with Peppa pig world you still get free entry to the main park too and they have a lot of great rides for little ones like Paige. 
I bet she will love the peppa pig show in London! Connie and Lucas met Peppa Pig a few times but they were really freaked out lol x

Littlespy I'm glad I'm not the only one! haha It was so awkward with Aaron singing footloose and us all starring at the broken boiler in silence haha. x


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I have to help Connie research Picasso face paintings and I'm suddenly realising that he done a LOT of rudey ones too! :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Kealz i was thinking about buying gifts for the older children to open when Emme gets here so they don't feel left out. 

Doggylover I am glad you have energy too. I am so drained and i think honestly it is just getting worse the closer to 3rd trimester i get. 

I have the kind of kids that a toy can be untouched and broken for months and the moment you get ready to throw it away they freak out that you can't because they play with it!!! Oldest DS wants a General Lee Lego set...can't find it anywhere and he swears they are out there. 

I have set up for pregnancy portraits at the end of January...i really hope we have all this cleared up by then so my oldest two children can be in them too. I am having Big Sister/Big Brother shirts made in Hot Pink and Tide water Blue so they will all match! 

Speaking of Oldest children...my DS opened up about lying in court and why he did it. Called my lawyers office and talked to his secretary and she said he would give me a call back so hopefully there is something we can do!!! They have talked to me every single night after the whole opening up this weekend. DD told me her and her Step Mom got into it over my DH because she is insulting him and DD was pretty pissed and told her off. I really feel that things might just be looking up but who knows i thought that court was going to be a breeze in November too...and look were that got me.


----------



## maybesoon

I just had the best thing happen! My step-sons from my previous marriage just came by the office to see me!!!!! EEEKKKK! I haven't seen them since the first of August..... Wow. I can't believe how much they have GROWN! Philip who is 12 1/2 is taller than me now.... UGH... They will be 13 & 14 this summer, where has the time gone. I have been their other mommy since they were 3 & 4 years old. Philip of course didn't want to leave. He just kinda lingered in the door... I have so many mixed emotions right now. So happy to get to see them even if only for a few minutes, but so hard to watch them leave.


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph I love your avatar!! Cute picture!! 

Maybesoon YAY!! How exciting is that. I bet it was hard watching them leave. DH has been in my oldest two's lives since they were 2 yrs old and 6 months old(They are now 10 yrs old and 8 years old). I understand exactly how you are feeling!


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl -- you're not the only one. My husband does it, too! :haha: Last time we had plumbers out installing a new water heater (this past August), he ended up finding out exactly where they lived (both in our neighborhood, surprisingly!), how many kids they had, etc. :dohh::haha:
> 
> Wow, so nauseous today.
> 
> So, my daunting plan of going back to school next August just got more daunting! I was planning to apply to every scholarship possible for the school of study I'm trying to go to and just found out I have less than a month to do it! I have to apply for the scholarships before I even apply to the school. :wacko: Having to write essays and take admittance tests and stuff doesn't sound like a great thing to do while pregnant. My brain barely functions enough to get me through the work day at this point.

You can totally do it! 

I'm still a student, plus this semester for the first time ever I've also taught a university course! So I had to plan the course, plan my lectures and then deliver them, make up the tests and mark them all etc. for the first time ever while also being pregnant for the first time as well! 

Pregnancy brain is horrible, but I've discovered I have periods during the day when my brain capacity seems to be back to normal. (or close to it!) So I try to capitalize on those moments. Anything before 11am though... don't even bother. The lights are on, but there's no one home! :haha:

Re: the convo about picking things up.... I'm right there with you on that one ladies! If I've dropped something, it better be important to go through all the effort of picking it up! :winkwink: The cat has learned pretty quickly too that if he wants to be picked up (he's a love bug!) he needs to jump onto something that puts him higher, because the ground is just toooo low. haha He even tries to climb up your legs like a toddler does stretching his arms up. It's pretty sad actually. lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> Omg readytomum.. staying in your own hotel room is awesome! You get those little kettles and chocolates on your pillow and that mini tray which a thousand different types of tea :D and your own bathroom!! HEAVEN!! have fun at Niagra falls! xx

I'm looking forward to it!! DH and I just have a double bed, so with the two of us and the cat it's pretty cozy. I won't know what to do with a Queen bed all to myself. Maybe I'll just sleep diagonally across the whole thing! :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

It's really hard since Philip doesn't remember anything before me so it's harder on him. And he & I have always always been very close. They are the reason I stayed with my ex for so long. I just couldn't bare to leave them. 

But on a good note they are really happy that I'm having a boy! And they love the name we have chosen.


----------



## kealz194

Aw maybe soon that must be hard... It's nice they came in to see you though!

Mommabrown yeah I'm gonna get Paige some bits, the day I found I was pregnant my sil had a little girl, she also has a son of 2.5 years. We went to see them 4 days later and they hadn't hardly eaten trying to settle in to the new lylifestyle, so I took her flowers, cooked a lovely meal and bought Jacob a giant Rex from toy story as he is mad about him, safe to say I was there favourite person and no body else had thought to do that! Ps really hope your can gettyings sorted now your son has admitted up to it! 

Little spy your bump is lovely! Ill try to get some pics later if I can!


----------



## Mommabrown

ReadytoMum i hog the bed once DH gets up to leave for work...but i find it just isn't the same sleeping with out him so i pile pillows all around me. And as for picking stuff up...haha no way once it's one the ground it stays there unless DH or DS pick it up.

Maybesoon...that is how my oldest DS is. He only knows spending the weekends with my EX and DH being the one taking care of him...DD remembers alot for some reason and knows how much of a douche her dad is and loves the fact that DH loved them even though they were never his BIO children. That means more to a child than anything and obviously they still love you the same back.


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon thats lovely x

Readytomum I would go for the starfish approach lol xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just had to say it's my V Day!!! :yipee:


----------



## maybesoon

These are my boys! Blonde is CJ, he's 13 1/2. Philip (the tall one) is 12 1/2. They are only 13 months apart!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 005.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon what a great way to start the day!!! Maybe now you can see them more often?!

Mommabrown, that is awesome news! Hopefully things will start to turn around and you can have your family back where they belong :hugs:

LittleSpy, super cute bumb! 

Do you ladies think that the size of your bumb can determine the size of your baby?? The ladies at work today were taking bets on how big LO was going to be at birth... they all said between 8 and 9 lbs :dohh:. I was hoping for 7 lbs :growlmad:. I really didnt think my bump was that big. My guess is that they have not been around pregnant women much and "assume" my bump is big


----------



## ukgirl23

Yaaayyyy congrats sweetpea xxx


----------



## maybesoon

WOOHOOO SweetPea!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats SweetPea! 

Steph Heck NO i carried small right in the middle with both my boys and with both DD's i am bigger and all up top and looked like a cow (oldest DD was only 7lbs 8 ozs)! Every woman is different and shows differently based on her body.


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Just had to say it's my V Day!!! :yipee:

Yay congrats on your V day! :thumbup:

We re officially team blue!:blue:

Unfortunately dh is in a bad mood as he experiences gender disappointment.:dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> Do you ladies think that the size of your bumb can determine the size of your baby?? The ladies at work today were taking bets on how big LO was going to be at birth... they all said between 8 and 9 lbs :dohh:. I was hoping for 7 lbs :growlmad:. I really didnt think my bump was that big. My guess is that they have not been around pregnant women much and "assume" my bump is big

Haha, absolutely NOT! I was 2 months behind another preggo in the office with Maisie. We were a very similar size (height and clothing size) pre-pregnancy. Her bump was *HUGE*. I mean, I can't even imagine having a bump that big (though at the rate I'm going now, I may find out what it's like in a couple months!). I carried Maisie quite small. People didn't even start noticing I was pregnant until I was 32 weeks or so. The whole time, I was looking at her and comparing our bumps and wondering when my bump was going to balloon out and it never did.

We both went overdue. Maisie weighed an entire pound more at birth than her daughter did! :wacko: She was 7lbs 11.6oz, so just about average or maybe a couple ounces more.

This time my bump is WAY bigger but the baby is actually measuring a little smaller than Maisie was at the same time. Or, at least she was at the anatomy scan. With the way I've felt the last 2 days, I wouldn't be surprised if she just had a mega-growth spurt!

My understanding is that popping out a 7 pounder isn't much different than popping out a 10 pounder. It's the head size that really matters. :haha: I had a marvelous realization a couple months ago. My husband LOVES my proportionally _huge_ ass/hips. I finally put it together it has to be because he has the biggest head of anyone ever. I told him nature didn't fail him by making him attracted to my ridiculous hips because I'm like the only woman alive who could actually birth his huge-headed babies! :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats again Lily!!! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

No bump size definitly does not determine baby size. I was tiny with Connie they told me I would have a small babh but she was all baby with just pockets of water and was the biggest baby born that day. My friend had a baby on friday she was telling me how her bump was all water and he was around 7lbs so dont worry if you are carryjng big or small xxx


----------



## maybesoon

:rofl: LittleSpy that is hilarious!!!! 

I have noticed over the last couple of weeks my dh has an obsession with grabbing my butt. He has never been like that EVER and we aren't talking a couple of times a week, I'm talking about every single time he gets within reaching distance he has a handful.... lol.... Not that I'm complaining. I'm really liking the attention & fact that he seems really into me now!!! It's just totally different than he has ever been. On the same note, he kisses, hugs & tells me he loves me several times a day also!!! eekkk I almost feel like we are newly dating again!!!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think that the size of your bumb can determine the size of your baby?? The ladies at work today were taking bets on how big LO was going to be at birth... they all said between 8 and 9 lbs :dohh:. I was hoping for 7 lbs :growlmad:. I really didnt think my bump was that big. My guess is that they have not been around pregnant women much and "assume" my bump is big
> 
> Haha, absolutely NOT! I was 2 months behind another preggo in the office with Maisie. We were a very similar size (height and clothing size) pre-pregnancy. Her bump was *HUGE*. I mean, I can't even imagine having a bump that big (though at the rate I'm going now, I may find out what it's like in a couple months!). I carried Maisie quite small. People didn't even start noticing I was pregnant until I was 32 weeks or so. The whole time, I was looking at her and comparing our bumps and wondering when my bump was going to balloon out and it never did.
> 
> We both went overdue. Maisie weighed an entire pound more at birth than her daughter did! :wacko: She was 7lbs 11.6oz, so just about average or maybe a couple ounces more.
> 
> This time my bump is WAY bigger but the baby is actually measuring a little smaller than Maisie was at the same time. Or, at least she was at the anatomy scan. With the way I've felt the last 2 days, I wouldn't be surprised if she just had a mega-growth spurt!
> 
> My understanding is that popping out a 7 pounder isn't much different than popping out a 10 pounder. It's the head size that really matters. :haha: I had a marvelous realization a couple months ago. My husband LOVES my proportionally _huge_ ass/hips. I finally put it together it has to be because he has the biggest head of anyone ever. I told him nature didn't fail him by making him attracted to my ridiculous hips because I'm like the only woman alive who could actually birth his huge-headed babies! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: bwahahaha on huge headed babies!!! lol and ouchie at the same time lol


----------



## doggylover

Nooo! Talking about big head babies scares me a lot!! :haha:

Lily congrats on team blue! I hope dh comes round quickly.

Sweetpea :happydance: yay for v day! Congrats!


----------



## doggylover

Never mind seven brides for seven brothers, we have 14 girl babies for 14 boy babies coming along!!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... The thought of a big headed baby scared me also. My dh has a pretty big head himself.... eeekkkkk!


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh so does mine :shock: he can't get hats to fit! 

Oh my lord I'm going to get ripped in half....


----------



## maybesoon

Me too!!! eeekkk!!!!

Oh my gosh I LOVE 7 Brides for 7 Brothers!!! I watch it every time I see it's coming on tv! It's one of my all time favorites!!!


----------



## Steph82

Lily congrats on team blue. I'm sure your OH will be more then thrilled soon. I was confused too when they told me boy (mostly cause I was sure it was a girl :haha:). After sleeping over it for the night, it all became more real. Did you guys pick names yet? I think it will help, when you start refering to LO by his name.

As for big babies: If Grayson is more then 9 lbs (or has a huge head), then hes staying in :coffee:! I will just cross my legs and refuse to have him :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Steph, I am with ya on that one.... I'll be the crazy preganant woman standing on my head!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz I wanted to show you this picture when we were on the batman subject but I had to go out.. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0430421732555.360201.511977554&type=1&theater
hehe! 

Is anyone getting periods of feeling breathless and having tummy aches? I'm sure it's just me squishing my insides while I'm growing x


----------



## maybesoon

yes... I have for the last 2 days. I thought last night that I was getting a stomach bug.


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm glad I'm not alone again! lol I was planning to go to the doctor tomorrow because I pulled a muscle in my back last week and it's still really bad I don't want to go though, I am emetaphobic (fear of being sick) and the vom bug is up by 87% this year apparently it's the most disgusting one yet and I would be a wreck if I got it :( Doctors offices must be the top place for it to thrive so I might just wait! lol


----------



## maybesoon

I'm the same way.... I HATE being sick! I think that was by far the worst part of getting pregnant was the all day sickness for the first 10 weeks. I honestly didn't think I was going to make it. Then I did really good until I ended up with the sinus/ear infection & strep throat. Then to top it off I ended up with TMI a yeast infection..... Mind you I have NEVER EVER EVER had one of those before... Doc told me most likely it was due to the anitbiotics & being pregnant. UGH.... There are so many different viruses going around here right now it's horrible. I wish I could just lock myself up in my bedroom until this is over!!!!

And the last think I want is to be sick over the holidays....


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> :rofl: bwahahaha on huge headed babies!!! lol and ouchie at the same time lol

Yeah, it still hurts 17 months later. :wacko:
But worth it! :cloud9:


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh yeh antibiotics do that to me too, I had tonsillitis once then I got a UTI and had 3 weeks worth of antibiotics which caused all the good bacteria down there to die which caused a yeast infection which was absolutely awful!! Itchy! lol.. I'll be on the hand gell and detol wipes until this vomit bug has passed over, I have full blown panic attacks when I'm sick and I can't be sick in the toilet. I just can't look at it. I have to be sick in the sink with the tap running to wash it straight away. I have no idea how I managed pregnancy 3 times!! haha 

Yeh we were home last year due to the kids having chicken pox and the year before the kids and I all had the flu so I know what you mean!! 
Roll on spring and get rid of all these bugs! xx


----------



## maybesoon

I'm definately grateful to be having a spring baby that's for sure!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats on Team Blue Lily! Just remind your DH that now he can get a batcave. That seems to have worked out well for the other hubbies :haha:

And I love that we have 14 boys & 14 girls! That is just the cutest thing! 

I have a really small head and always have trouble finding hats and sunglasses that suit me, so hopefully my child has inherited this trait from me! But hopefully she gets my husbands ridiculously long eyelashes and much more normal hair. Mine is curly and crazy. And it was worse when I was younger my mum always says. She tells me that sometimes she would just leave it how it dried because if she brushed it then it would go even wilder. :haha: 

Yes UKGirl I get the breathlessness. It is really weird, like I can't fit as much air into myself anymore. But it doesn't seem to bother me when I am out for a walk, or doing exercise or anything. Just randomly, so maybe depends on what position baby is in? Was going to mention it to my MW tomorrow, but figure its probably one of those "normal" things that comes from having a person living inside you. :haha: Every time I bring something like that up at appts it is always "perfectly normal". Bleeding gums, nosebleeds, inability to breathe... normal, normal, normal! I can't imagine why you don't like being pregnant Maybe Soon, I think its fab! :haha:

Going to have to go to bed soon. I keep alternating between being really tired and getting a decent sleep and then feeling less tired and having crap, crap awful sleeps. It is like vicious annoying sleep cycle from hell! Aaaargh! All I want is :sleep:


----------



## lily28

*maybesoon* so am I, it is such a relief that it is going to be a Spring baby, he will grow up during summer and we will get so many chances to go out together. I think it is the perfect timing :)

I love it that we have such a good balance between boys and girls!

*kirstabelle* thanks hun, dh already has his batcave, but it seems that the baby boy shuttered his dreams of spoiling us with matching outfits with bows on our head lol. He loves to spoil girls, and he adores cutesy princessy stuff on girls. I get it, the great perk of doing the girly stuff with your daughter but I'm happy the baby is healthy and the sex things doesn't really matter to me.

Big heads small heads... I like to think that in my family we are having small babies, and dh has a small head. I have a big one, but I was born very small and super easy. We just have to wait and see.
Oh I see more of us have nosebleeds huh? I don't blow my nose too hard because the other day I had a nosebleed.


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies! All this talk of big headed baby's is a bit frightening haha! Eeeek! 

Well I'm having the normal becky type anxiety this morning as bubs has been extremely quiet over last few days and he's been very active previously :( I called the Midwiffe as I was going out of my mind with all sorts of scenarios and yup she just said it can be normal at this stage and not to panic unless I get period pains or tightening pains such as contractions or the obvious BLOOD gosh why is this journey so so so worrying!! Hope u girls don't think I'm bonkers x


----------



## ukgirl23

on the topic of big headed babies... get the epidural... no pain!  haha 

I'm just having breakfast before the doctors, I almost fainted again this morning and couldn't do the school run, Aaron was at work so someone from school came and took them in for me which was amazingly helpful. This is the 4th time I've seriously almost fainted now so I will be interested to see what my GP has to say. 

nimbec you're not bonkers! I'm a third timer and I'm nervous too so I can't imagine what it must be like for a first timer, I'm sure bubs is fine, mine goes through days of being quiet too I put it down to him using all his energy to grow and develop. xxx


----------



## lily28

Hey you are not bonkers hun, it is normal to think about those things and worry. We all do more or less.
I know the baby is fine, doctors told me only yesterday but I still worry that they hurt him somehow with all the probing and shaking while trying to make him change position yesterday. I felt they were whacking his little fragile head and wanted to scream at them...

Those feelings are natural as we are mothers... <3


----------



## doggylover

Definitely not bonkers - I made mince pies last night and didn't realise the mince meat had brandy in it. I ate one and it nearly blew my head off (I don't drink, so I can taste alcohol in food so easily) and I panicked majorly about there being too much alcohol.

100 days to go for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks girls! :) youv'e made me feel better already!!

Ukgirl so sorry you are fainting.....def go and see the gp your blood pressure must be really low or maybe you are anaemic? (((hugs))) 

Littlespy i know what you mean they are certanly not gentle whilst doing those scans. i guess we just have to remember that we have lots of fluid to protect bubs in there - a nice squishy cushion!


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec I'm thinking I'm anemic too I had to take extra iron with both my other kids so hopefully that's all it is I will post back when I've been. My appointment is in 40 minutes :)


----------



## nimbec

Good luck!!!! x


----------



## ukgirl23

Im on my way to hospital now for blood tests. I have a virus which is making my chest tight and Im breathless. little man is fine though. Xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh, Candy, sorry to hear that you're sick, but glad that Benson is doing OK in there, and at least you KNOW that you are sick and hopefully they'll be able to give you something to knock your virus on the head.


----------



## Steph82

FXed for you Candy! I hope its nothing and you'll be back home soon! :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

home now, just have to wait to hear back about my blood test, I'm not sure what the virus is all about, it has some weird name which I forgot though I don't really feel ill either just tired but I have 2 kids and am pregnant.. so.. yeh.... weird :/ She said the virus could last for 3 more weeks :/ xx hope everyone else is doing good? xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> on the topic of big headed babies... get the epidural... no pain!  haha

Um, until the epi wears off! :haha:
Of course I joke, ladies. We all know labor, delivery, and recovery won't be a super fun pleasurable feeling party-time. But it's an incredible experience! And your body is equipped with this amazing amnesia defense that makes you forget most of the stuff you didn't enjoy in pretty short order. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Weird about the virus! Do the symptoms change throughout or is it just a breathless tired feeling? Glad everything else is fine!

nimbec -- Definitely not bonkers. :flower: I've had this bad fear lately of going into labor preterm. Not sure what that's about since realistically I'm sure to go overdue again! :haha: I also had a dream last night that I was bleeding bright red blood again. I was so afraid to check when I woke up this morning. No, of course everything is fine. Felt baby wiggles a couple times this morning (though really not as much as usual, but usually I feel her nearly constantly it seems). :wacko:

lily -- I had a little gender disappointment with Maisie. I'm a bit of a tomboy and couldn't imagine having a little girl. I HATE the pastel pink princess crap. I don't mind some pink, but there are just so many other colors! :haha: But then I got used to the idea and I realized it absolutely doesn't matter if she's a girl or a boy, she can do the exact same stuff. So she does! I just fell in love with her as a person. Makes absolutely no difference to me what her gender/sex is. I'm sure the same will happen for your husband. He's going to love having a little boy. :cloud9: Haha, though I do deal with people asking me if she's a boy or girl a lot, or just assuming she's a boy because she's not decked out in pink from head to toe every day. But that's just people. It doesn't bother me at all. I don't plan on her being androgenous forever, unless she wants to be, I guess. She's just in a stage now where you can't really tell. She hates hair bands and bows and even rips pig tails right out. I just don't want to smother her in pink all the time. She has pink clothes, but she also has some "boy" clothes. I guess I just want to expose her to all of it and let her choose what she wants later. And while I'm continuing on this tangent, I got sad and maybe a little angry when I was shopping in Target near Halloween and this little boy (like 3 years old) really wanted a pink jackolantern candy bucket. And his mom kept telling him, "You can't have a pink one! You're a boy! You have to choose green, blue, or orange!" I mean, come on!! Let the kid have a damn pink jackolantern bucket if he really wants one. It's not like he was 6-7 and would get teased by peers in school about it (but even then, I'd let him have it). Just ridiculous to me. It's a color! Why does it matter that much? That's what I get living in the South, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha littlespy second time round is easier ;) I had to be cut first time but second time no cuts or tears. He had a bigger head too due to swelling as his delivery was so long. 

well I know more now about my illness which actually isnt a virus its an inflammation of the cartilidge between the ribs called costachondritis it is common in pregnancy and stays until after birth. its caused by a minor trauma or by the internal organs being pushed up meaning we breath more with our chest muscles. theres no treatment except hot or cold presses. so if you get pain around your sternum and breathlessness now you know why!! :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> Haha littlespy second time round is easier ;) I had to be cut first time but second time no cuts or tears. He had a bigger head too due to swelling as his delivery was so long.
> 
> well I know more now about my illness which actually isnt a virus its an inflammation of the cartilidge between the ribs called costachondritis it is common in pregnancy and stays until after birth. its caused by a minor trauma or by the internal organs being pushed up meaning we breath more with our chest muscles. theres no treatment except hot or cold presses. so if you get pain around your sternum and breathlessness now you know why!! :) xx

I just freak myself out that now I have so much stiff scar tissue that it's going to be even worse this time. I'll be starting perineal massage in like a month! I didn't do it with Maisie because I thought it was silly. Well... I no longer think it's silly! :haha: Not that it will help, necessarily, just figure it can't hurt.

Oh, more pregnancy symptom fun! Well, I guess it's good it's not a virus that your kids can catch at least, but hopefully it doesn't last for 4 more months.


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies...

Candy... Hope you get well soon! Take care of yourself & little Benson!!!

Same ol same ol here. Finally got Jonas' room almost done, we just have a couple more things to move in for him & we can start on Mason's room!!!! I'm so excited. I want this done so I have one less thing to worry about getting done before he gets here. I know I have 4 months to go still, but I stress about this stuff until it's done..

Hope everyone has a super great day!


----------



## doggylover

Sounds like there is a lot of DIY going on at the minute!

DH finally (*FINALLY*) got the small living room floor sanded and revarnished, so he is putting the furniture in there tonight, meaning we can start to clear out his "study" (aka junk room) and start to sort out the nursery!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you I'm feeling much better this afternoon. I went on the school run and was fine :) 

Doggylover have you managed to get the furniture from mamas and papas sorted yet? xx

Littlespy Hopefully things will be easier this time around. I found my scar tissue from Connie wasn't an issue but I don't know how much you have but it sounds bad if it took a year or so to heal! I didn't tear with Lucas but I knew the midwife personally and she stitched me a bit anyway to make it tighter *sorry tmi* those stitches took a year to heal, but with Connie the cut only took 6 weeks :dunno: 

Maybesoon: I don't blame you with wanting to get started early, 4 months isn't long when I think about it, I have a count down thing on my phone and I'm at 3 months 28 days, it makes it feel so close. x


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I wouldn't panic too much about the mince pie. If the brandy was added before it was cooked the alcohol taste will remain, but the actual alcohol will be cooked off! I used to drink occasionally, but usually beer... so whenever I have food with rum or brandy in it that's all I can taste too! My grandmother LOVES making rum-cake at Christmas, and I can't stand the stand of it..... blargh.

I had comments for other people too... but they've totally escaped me at the moment! :dohh:

Oh... big heads... right. Stop being so scary! :haha: My head is tiny, but DH has a huge noggin, so here's hoping LO takes after me in that department!

Off to go proctor my exam! Will be back to chat later tonight.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls will do a longer update later when I get home from work but had a scan this AM and wanted to share a pic - she weighs 1 lb 9 oz :flow:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/A742F7AC-5041-488A-9921-A674E704F7B9-5024-00000839AF585E95.jpg


----------



## maybesoon

awww what a gorgeous little girl you have there SweetPea!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

She looks beautiful sweetpea lovely picture xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Sweet pea what a beautiful scan picture!!! That's one for the album definitely! And glad to hear she is growing well :)

Ukgirl, it was nimbec whose furniture was mamas and papas - I was coveting it though! I'm too cheap to buy from M&P!! :haha:

Readytomum, yeah I'm sure the mince pies would be fine...but like you say it's the taste of the alcohol that means I won't be eating anymore!


----------



## LittleSpy

sweetpea -- great picture! :cloud9:

Mmmmm, rum cake. I haven't had much to drink at all since becoming pregnant the first time. Maisie was probably 7-8 months old the first and last time I had rum cake. I ate a tiny piece and was SHIT FACED. :haha: I remember the psychiatrist I saw for my PPD actually laughing out loud at me because she asked how often I consumed alcohol and I said "I don't know, let me think... 12 drinks a year?" :haha: I think she proceeded to check off the "not an alcoholic" box of her assessment. :haha: I looovvvveeeeee stout and porter, though! Mmmmmm!

Lots of pelvis and ligament pain and and BH contractions for me today. Seriously, am I like 10 weeks farther along than I think? :haha::dohh: I feel like such a pitiful hugely pregnant woman this week! I'm just wallowing in it right now :haha:


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> I ate a tiny piece and was SHIT FACED. :haha:

:rofl: that's me after a wee bit of alcohol...but not usually cake!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh sorry doggylover I'm having bad baby brain episodes at the moment! lol

awwww littlespy lol I feel your pain! Benson loves to lay as low as he can I feel like I have a bowling ball down there. I don't really drink either but the last few days I've been craving beer :/ I have no idea why lol 1 alcopop and I'm shit faced.


----------



## Mommabrown

Beautiful picture SweetPea! 

We are in the middle of tearing out carpet and repainting and laying new carpet and little stuff for renovations too. I actually hate it right now! Maybesoon you are just like me...the sooner i get it done the happier i am especially if she does come early no rushing around like a mad woman to get stuff done. 

EWE i hate rum cake! My grandmother made it every stinking year for Christmas and we always ended up throwing it out!

Little Spy i have had the ligament pain to awful for the past few days. Or when i bend over to pick up toys i have this awful popping feeling in the top and lower part of my tummy. I think i am actually smashing poor Emmaleigh. I swear it only gets worse the 2nd or should i say 4th time around! lol Get to feeling better Hun!


This is the worst year for me...My grandma had a heart attack yesterday and is having open heart surgery tomorrow. Geez i feel like i can't catch a break. DH told me to think positive and said if you give Good you get Good...i am wondering what i have done so wrong to get all this bad these last few months??? Maybe Santa could just leave reindeer poop in my stalking and call it even and clear the rest of this crap up!


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry to hear about your grandmother mommabrown :( I really hope her surgery goes well tomorrow :hugs: You have had a tough time lately let's hope it's because some really amazingly good luck is heading your way! xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ukgirl. I have been pretty angry with them damn MAYANS and their end of the world theory...i blame them LMAO has the whole universe off. I just read back seems i missed some posts but i hope you get to feeling better soon and that this virus don't actually take 3 whole weeks to go away.


----------



## maybesoon

So sorry to hear about your grandma Mommabrown. Hope all goes well with the surgery. Keep us posted please.... 

My Dad had a heart cath done Monday (chest pains). Luckily he only has 50% blockage in 3 arteries so they aren't doing stents or anything. However, his heartrate is low so they have changed his meds, giving him a week & if not higher they will put a monitor on him for a week & he will most likely be getting a shiny new pacemaker after New Years.... My Mom just had a pacemaker/defibulator installed in April this year.... UGH my parents are going to be the death of me!!! lol

I have had the weirdest pain a few times now. It happens when I stand up after sitting & I try to straighten & stand. I have a tight sharp cramp on the right side of my abdomin that goes from right below where my belly button is (but on the right side) all the way to where my right leg meets my pelvis. It will stay cramped for 30-45 seconds & let up. Hurts like hell, but only for a brief time then I can stand the rest of the way up. It has caught me I don't know about 4-5 times in the last 3 days or so. Kinda scares me at first but then it goes away so I don't know if that is something I should be concerned about or not....


----------



## Mommabrown

Sounds like Round ligament pain to me Maybe.

Thanks My grandma has COPD and was supposed to be on meds and oxygen...She is stubborn and didn't do either and her DR told her Chronic Heart Failure comes along with COPD. I am angry with her because she seems to be ignoring anyone who wants to help her. I don't know why but i feel like she is just giving up on her own life. I dunno it seems my pregnancy has made me a lot more emotional than i normally and i seem to be coming off as a bitch to everyone because she needs to be taking care of herself and if she isn't able someone needs to sit with her and help take care of her. I have pissed everyone off with my 2 cents.


----------



## maybesoon

awww Mommabrown. I can understand that completely. I got into a HUGE argument with my brother over our dad. My brother lives 2 states away in Kansas & every single time something happens medically with our parents he wants to be a shit. He works for a privately owned hospital and has for years as a surgery scub tech but he thinks he's a surgeon. He likes to sit his happy arse in Kansas & say what he thinks they need to do, but is never around to help take care of them. So he starts bitching at my dad about how he doesn't want him going to the hospital here to have the heart cath done, blah blah blah blah. My dad was extremely upset on Saturday from my brother bitching at him (which is the last darn thing he needs while having chest pains). So I got extremely PISSED & called my brother & pretty much told him that unless he was going to bring his useless arse to Texas & deal with it then he needed to shut the hell up!!!! My dad was really proud of me & my dh... well I think he's still in shock!!!! lol


----------



## doggylover

Oh mommabrown and Maybesoon sorry to hear about the health issues in your families. Sending lots of love for speedy recoveries for Christmas.

Ukgirl, my brain is mush as well. I spent ages at work figuring out what I DIDN'T need to get photocopied, and some how got it all photocopied for an entire year group of kids anyway :dohh::dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you! My Dad will be fine. Worst case is a pacemaker which is easy peasy these days. I tried to talk him into letting me just use my taser gun on him once or twice a day, but he didn't like that idea much at all.... lol


----------



## Mommabrown

maybesoon said:


> Thank you! My Dad will be fine. Worst case is a pacemaker which is easy peasy these days. I tried to talk him into letting me just use my taser gun on him once or twice a day, but he didn't like that idea much at all.... lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That made me die laughing out loud!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL doggylover!! I would like to say it gets better after birth but I remember my brain cells coming out in my breast milk too!! 

I'm getting worried now, Connie was off school 2 weeks ago because she threw up, so I kept her home for the 2 dys they ask us to after a kid has been sick, then Luke was off most of last week because he had that irus and ear infection and temps of almost 40c, then monday Connie was feeling sick and dizzy and had a cold so I let her stay home which she miraculously recovered from mid morning so sent her back yesterday, then this morning as we were about to leave I almost fainted. 
Aaron doesn't finish work until about 10am now because of xmas, so I called the school and told them I had almost fainted and didn't want to risk taking them to school alone in case I fainted on the roadside leaving a 4 and 6 year old alone next to a busy road. I said Aaron would bring them after work, but she said one of the teachers could pop across and get them for me. So I agreed and they went. 
Then Connie told me just before bed that they asked her to fill in a questionnaire when she got in asking her questions like, are you happy? are you shy? do you daydream a lot? and now I'm worried that they are trying to investigate my kids behind my back. 
Do they do that if they are concerned about a kid Doggylover? I'm so worried.


----------



## doggylover

Well I work in secondary education, so we would be a lot more straight up in asking if there are any problems with kids, and investigating that way as they are obviously more able to express themselves and their feelings than young ones.

But I have never heard of anything like this before, even when I was studying and we worked with primary teachers for child protection. Check with connie to make sure that its something just she had to do, and its not something she missed when she was off, and taken out of context it seems weird. If you are concerned maybe just mention to her teacher that things have been tough the last few weeks as both kids have been ill, and you have now found out you have a pregnancy related virus which has meant you haven't been as "on the ball" as usual, and that you really appreciate their help picking the kids up and making sure they were caught up on school work they missed. Just a gentle way of saying "back off- we are fine, we've just been sick!" 

Don't worry too much, if they have a serious concern about the kids one of the first things they should be doing is contacting you.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks hun - I asked her if everyone had to do it and she said that the lady come from the office (the one who walked her in this morning) and asked for her only. I tried to ask why and she didn't know :/ I really don't need that on top of everything else right now. In nursery their dad set the NSPCC on me and they called Connie's teacher behind my back. I knew nothing about it until I got a letter saying they had investigated and seen that everything was fine and they were closing the case :/ I'm going to call the teacher tomorrow or pop in the office and talk to her. To ask her why.


----------



## Steph82

Candy, sorry to hear! I would go in and ask as well. Maybe its ust a yearly review they do with the kids (indevidually) to see if there are any concerns?! It could just be routine? Either way, I'm sure they will tell you if you ask them. 

Mommabrown and Maybe, sorry to hear about the health issues in the family! I do like your idea maybesoon about the tazer :haha:

I just realized, I am down to the last 4 fruit tomorrow :happydance:. I know they will be there for 4 weeks each, but this means we are almost in the homestretch!!!!!!!!
I am sooo tired today... could really use a nap.


----------



## doggylover

Given your history with all the shit with your ex I'm sure it's hard for you when something like this happens :hugs: I think asking them is a good idea, it will help out your mind at ease. Remind them that if they have any concerns they can always phone you to ask or check anything out. We like to hear that ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you ladies :) yeh I will call the lady tomorrow and ask her why Connie had to do that. I feel like an absolute basket case lately! I swear usually I'm tough and just get on with it but the slightest thing send me over the edge. I think I have just a bit too much on my plate right now. Hopefully when court is finished with life can get back to normal. I really hope this silly little questionnaire is just a routine thing otherwise I'm not going to be happy at all!


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: you definitely have a lot going on right now. Christmas will hopefully be a good, relaxing break for you, Aaron and the kids. You deserve it!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl here they can do that if they think there is something going on and they never have to inform you. The school counselor can ask these things just to see how the kids are feeling and dealing if the teacher complains about behavioral changes. I hope that it is nothing. Just talk with the teachers and see what is going on.


----------



## doggylover

Grr dh and I just had a fight- which is very, very rare.

As I mentioned we are changing some room stuff about, and got two big bookcases from ikea for the redone family room. The room that is to be the nursery is currently dh's "study" but in reality it's just a total junk room. I told him not everything in there is coming down to the new room, and that all the stupid model planes and cars he has in there are not coming. So of course he gets all defensive and starts saying "so I'm not allowed anything in here?" To which I point out that a) 85% of the books in the bookcases already are his shit, and he doesn't even read and b) where in the house does he see me displaying stupid crap like those planes? Nowhere! It'd be different if he made them all or had been collecting them for years - he bought them all in the last two years pre made! He has zero interest in them, so what the fuck is the point?! The new family room is not a replacement junk room for him. He can stick his planes where the sun don't shine. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## maybesoon

lmao doggylover!!!! Good for you! Men & their crap! I tell you what I look around our house & every single corner has a stash of just crap that my dh just won't throw away. I told him last night (after the kids were told to clean their toys up off the floor or they were going to kids that would cherish & respect them) he has this weekend to get all his cluttered shit up & put away or I'm doing it for him which means it's all going in the dumpster. I'm so sick & tired of him keeping everything. Every single piece of paper one of his kids marks on he keeps.... It's a freaking fire hazard. Freaking boots with holes & no bootstrings... wtf get rid of that shit....


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> :rofl: that's me after a wee bit of alcohol...but not usually cake!!!

Well, rum cake is cake SOAKED in rum. :haha: This thing was from the Bahamas and was completely saturated!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> thanks hun - I asked her if everyone had to do it and she said that the lady come from the office (the one who walked her in this morning) and asked for her only. I tried to ask why and she didn't know :/ I really don't need that on top of everything else right now. In nursery their dad set the NSPCC on me and they called Connie's teacher behind my back. I knew nothing about it until I got a letter saying they had investigated and seen that everything was fine and they were closing the case :/ I'm going to call the teacher tomorrow or pop in the office and talk to her. To ask her why.

You're sounding about as paranoid as I have been lately! :haha: Of course I understand in your case because it's your children but I'll bet it's something like doggylover or steph said and may be a routine guidance-counselor type thing.

My paranoia at work begain last week. The volume on my office phone keeps getting changed somehow. Last week one day it was turned all the way up and made me jump it scared me so much when it rang. Then yesterday I realized I hadn't gotten any phone calls all day and saw that the ringer volume was turned all the way down and I had missed a bunch of calls. So, I started to get a little suspicious. Then I came into work this morning and my office was closed and locked bu the light was on (they're on a motion sensor so it's impossible to leave it on overnight)! And my printer was all jacked up (the top was open and paper on it shuffled around). And then I became the super paranoid pregnant lady who thought someone has been pranking me and/or snooping around my office for the last week.

I figured out mid-day, after accusing my friend (jokingly... sort of) of rummaging through my office and trying to set me up for something or prank me, that the cleaning crew had come in to vacuum this morning. :rofl: :dohh: I guess they accidentally bumped into my printer or something. I was seriously freaking out that someone was out to get me at work, though, after everything that has been going on here the last month or so! :haha::blush:


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: that's me after a wee bit of alcohol...but not usually cake!!!
> 
> Well, rum cake is cake SOAKED in rum. :haha: This thing was from the Bahamas and was completely saturated!Click to expand...

More like some cake with your rum rather than some rum on your cake?! And lol at your paranoia! 

Maybesoon glad my dh is not the only hoarder/messy f-er in the world! I told him the reason we are sorting all this stuff out is to make room for the baby's stuff...so he needs to get it boxed and into the attic at the very least! He was by upset tonight, he did apologise for getting so upset...the big girl :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

You are probably absolutely right littlespy! I take good care of my babies they are well fed healthy clean and have a newly washed and ironed uniform for every day of school. So they were sick a few times. It is winter and I cant control that. I will still ask about it tomorrow and see what they say. Ive been paranoid with Aaron lately too and our relationship is amazaballs. 

that is spooky about yojr office phone volume! Maybe you have an office ghost? Lol Im joking but it is funny how pregnancy turns us into insecure paranoid emos who haha. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg Doggylover Im so sorry but your rant about ypur oh made me literally lol.. you are totally right though he should get rid of the shit he isnt using or into anymore.. Aaron moved in here months ago and I finally managed to get him to unpack his last 3 boxes and omg yu should have seen these god awful shirts he had!! They were gross and about 2 sizes too small but he wouldnt get rid of them.... hes like a horder haha I think he just wants to hang on to it because he wants to be stubborn! Men! They call us difficult! Xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

"Then Connie told me just before bed that they asked her to fill in a questionnaire when she got in asking her questions like, are you happy? are you shy? do you daydream a lot? and now I'm worried that they are trying to investigate my kids behind my back"


I am a social worker, it sounds like a wishes and feelings worksheet that do get completed in school if there are concerns, however it is also done every now and again with every child for their records. To reassure you I can guarantee that if school do have concerns they have a duty to tell you and if a referral is made to social services, on the information you provided it would not get anyway passed the phone call from them. Try not to worry
Sarah


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggylover b lol! Seriously, are all men the same? My husband has a HUGE room full of CRAP. I'm talking toys he bever plays with or.... Boxes full of 8 year old junk mail from one time when he moved before we met. It drives me crazy!! I have a tiny corner in the room with some organized fabric/craft supplies. I told him it would be nice to have some room in ther to store stuff like clothes dd has outgrown that we need to keep for dd2 or some of my stuff I've hsd to store shoved in random corners of the house. He tells me MY stuff is all over the house. I had to explain to him that the furniture and kitchen appliances do not constitute MY stuff. :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: Hopefully it's a just a routine thing, but best to ask if you're concerned about it, and then you'll know for sure!

doggylover: my DH is a huge hoarder too! It drives me insane. I'm not a "clutter" person... if I'm not using something or don't see a need for it in the immediate future- I chuck it! He used to be a geologist before going back to school to be a teacher, and he still has his huge field kit in the closet along with several pairs of boots and a bunch of rock samples. I keep telling him that crap has got to go, or at least be downsized, because there's no where to put it! And his parents have a ton of rock samples at their house that they want him to sort out too, and his dad keeps telling him he has to take them here... and everytime he suggests it I'm like hell no! You have a basement to store that crap, we have NO where to store it!

Tomorrow afternoon we have our second anatomy scan. Fingers crossed for me that this U/S will be more pleasant that the last one and that they'll get all the angles they need, we'll get our photo CD, and someone will actually talk to us about our results and confirm LO's gender! :wacko:

Friday DH and I are meeting with a financial planner for the first time, which I'm really looking forward to! We're hoping she'll give us a good plan for paying off student debt etc. while trying to save a little bit for the future as well. My sister met with her last year and had *amazing* results... so I have high hopes!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies, so just got back from my scan and everythings perfect. Oh didn't come with me so I asked the sonographer to write the gender on a piece of paper. We have just looked together and we are having a little..... GIRL!! Woohoo!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> I had to explain to him that the furniture and kitchen appliances do not constitute MY stuff. :dohh:

This is exactly what my dh said too!!

It seems like all us ladies have men who are hoarders :haha: must be a man thing!

Kristy so glad your scan went well and your little girl is doing great! Congrats on :pink:

Readytomum good luck at your scan today. Can't wait to hear the news on whether the last scan info was right (despite your sonographer being an idiot!)


----------



## doggylover

Kristy shocking news... Your date isn't on the first page! I don't know how that got over looked! Can you let me know your EDD and I'll add you and your little lady in?

EDIT: You actually are and I just didn't see :dohh: talk about pregnancy brain!!!!!!


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> Doggylover b lol! Seriously, are all men the same? My husband has a HUGE room full of CRAP. I'm talking toys he bever plays with or.... Boxes full of 8 year old junk mail from one time when he moved before we met. It drives me crazy!! I have a tiny corner in the room with some organized fabric/craft supplies. I told him it would be nice to have some room in ther to store stuff like clothes dd has outgrown that we need to keep for dd2 or some of my stuff I've hsd to store shoved in random corners of the house. He tells me MY stuff is all over the house. I had to explain to him that the furniture and kitchen appliances do not constitute MY stuff. :dohh:

Yes I start to believe all men are more or less the same. 
Huge room full of crap here too: needs to get on with sorting his things or there will be no nursery. DH gets a sweet deal out of this actually, he gets to move all his crap in a bigger brighter room to impress all his friends. All he needs to do is sort out what he wants to keep and what he wants to throw away and I will call the lady who cleans next door to help out with the moving of stuff and some cleaning. But this has to be done soon. 
He can't tell me I have stuff, because I don't, all I have is my laptop, my books and my clothes haha!:haha:

I'm good with organizing, but I refuse to do this for him. I take care of everything else. I can help with the method (all it takes is 15 min everyday) and he will be done in a few days. Instead he procrastinates, and will be forced to do it in one day, in which day he will moan and be moody and start throwing things out the window. This is not something accomplished in a few hours in one day. :shrug:


ReadytoMum said:


> ukgirl: Hopefully it's a just a routine thing, but best to ask if you're concerned about it, and then you'll know for sure!
> 
> doggylover: my DH is a huge hoarder too! It drives me insane. I'm not a "clutter" person... if I'm not using something or don't see a need for it in the immediate future- I chuck it! He used to be a geologist before going back to school to be a teacher, and he still has his huge field kit in the closet along with several pairs of boots and a bunch of rock samples. I keep telling him that crap has got to go, or at least be downsized, because there's no where to put it! And his parents have a ton of rock samples at their house that they want him to sort out too, and his dad keeps telling him he has to take them here... and everytime he suggests it I'm like hell no! You have a basement to store that crap, we have NO where to store it!
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon we have our second anatomy scan. Fingers crossed for me that this U/S will be more pleasant that the last one and that they'll get all the angles they need, we'll get our photo CD, and someone will actually talk to us about our results and confirm LO's gender! :wacko:
> 
> Friday DH and I are meeting with a financial planner for the first time, which I'm really looking forward to! We're hoping she'll give us a good plan for paying off student debt etc. while trying to save a little bit for the future as well. My sister met with her last year and had *amazing* results... so I have high hopes!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!!! You are getting a cd? Sooo lucky! I didn't even get a picture bleeehhh:dohh: 

Good for you getting in touch with a planner! I originally studied finance and economics, and I'm good with numbers so if you need anything just pm me!
I was out of debt 1 year after graduation, but I'm very very thrifty. My no 1 advice to people is get rid of your credit cards, but 1 to use for booking hotels, flights, anything that needs a card. But not for random shopping.
Let us know how your meeting was ok?



kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies, so just got back from my scan and everythings perfect. Oh didn't come with me so I asked the sonographer to write the gender on a piece of paper. We have just looked together and we are having a little..... GIRL!! Woohoo!

Oh such good news, very happy for you! Congrats on team pink hun!!!:hugs:

DH hasn't come to any of the u/s because of work. He has come to 2 doc appointments though and has heard the heart beats, which is a consolation.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Kristy shocking news... Your date isn't on the first page! I don't know how that got over looked! Can you let me know your EDD and I'll add you and your little lady in?

I'm not in the 1st page either hun :cry:


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies, I feel much better today. I spoke to Connie's unit teacher who said that all the children in the school had done one of those questionnaires and it was a student evaluation sheet. So I really need to pull myself together now! It's a crappy rainy day so I'm probably just going to be home all day cleaning :( joy! Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy I'm pleased to hear it all turned out OK. Better safe than sorry though :) 

Lily you are down for the 8th on the front page...I must have misread the 18th :dohh:! Apologies! I'll get you and the little man moved asap!

And my dh is also a huge procrastinator. I like to get things done and organised, and he is just too laid back!!! Last night i told him he wasn't allowed to organise the books in the new bookcases as he would do it all wrongly, and he said "Oh, I know..." and, while that's true, if he was doing it, it wouldnt get done until around 2015!!!


----------



## doggylover

I'm in double figures!!!! 99 days to go!! That looks so weird on my ticker!


----------



## lily28

Candy, what a relief everyone is taking the test! We had tests like that in elementary school as well, I still remember the crazy questions "do you think someone is sending you messages or controlling your thoughts from your tv set" muhahaa! I don't know if they were legal or not, they didn't ask for our parents' signatures and now I'm thinking about it it has to with personal data and it was probably totally illegal.

Doggy my EDD is on the 18th! Whoops! Edit: I just saw you have me on the right one, thanks!!!

CONGRATS on double digits hun!!!!

I'm cleaning too today, I want a clean home for Christmas, and for the first time in my life I have no laundry or ironing to do!!! I feel accomplished!


Books cds dvds clothes, anything that needs organizing is up to me or we would still live out of our last move boxes. When we moved the only task DH had was to hang the light fixtures from the ceiling. 7 years later 2 rooms still have no light fixtures hanged :growlmad: 
I can't trust him with anything around the house...
When my dad comes over to help out with the nursary I will ask him to hang them.

Doctor asked me to be careful around raw meat and if possible not to handle it at all. So DH decided to take over cooking meat (because it is such a macho job)... I'm always breathing over his shoulder because he is so messy and he never follows hygienic rules. Last night I was busy in the bedroom and he started cooking without me in the kitchen, he wiped meat blood with the kitchen towel all over the counters and he continued using the towel to wipe things and dry his hands over and over again. The whole place is sticky with blood.:hissy: Now I have to disinfect everything... Fun fun fun!:dohh:


----------



## kristyrich

doggylover said:


> Kristy shocking news... Your date isn't on the first page! I don't know how that got over looked! Can you let me know your EDD and I'll add you and your little lady in?
> 
> EDIT: You actually are and I just didn't see :dohh: talk about pregnancy brain!!!!!!

Lol, don't worry I have pregnancy brain all the time!! Thanks everyone! We are so excited to be team pink!! We had decided not to tell anyone the gender and keep it a secret. I caved in about 4 hours!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies, just a quick pit stop as got lots to do today, congrats on your little girl Kirsty!
Good luck ready for your scan, hope they can be more gelpful this time!

Afm had my follow up scan and my lil man is healthy and happy, tool ages to get a shot of his legs and feet so had to go for a walk coz he was sitting on them but all is well and I've been signed off high risk and am going back to midwife lled care wooo!
Well last night, my front room was cold, heating is up to 30!!! So I checked my radiator and was hot at top and cold at the bottom! I don't know anything about this so caled my dad and he said you need to bleed it with a special key! So I found the key and before he even had a chance to tell me to turn of the heating and turn it just a smidge I'd turned it all the way round, heard a pop as it shot the pin out like a bullet and then spat out at high pressure black sludge and boiling hot water!!! I'm screaming like the woman that I am trying to stop the water and sludge with a towel from going all over Paige's toys, my cream carpet and walls and curtains.... Omg.... What a mess!!! 6 large towels and others later my floor and myself is soaked while my oh is desperately trying to turn the water off to the rads but its not been done in so long we needed a wrench! Well 20 mins later of pure hot dirty water later we are both laying in a heap on the floor.... And my radiator is still not warming up!!!!!! Never again will I touch it! Dad is goin to come over and fix it for me! Luckily I managed to get all the sludge of of everything and my carpet is still damp, but it could have been worse I suppose, (my bf is an artist for hobby, and is working on a portrait of my sisters dog and finished at 5this am, it's amazing, but he usually put his artwork where all the water and sludge was going!!!! Thank goodness he didn't otherwise I probably wouldn't be typin you this story lol) 
Hope you ladies have a good day xxx


----------



## doggylover

Lol Kristy! My friend did exactly the same! She said "we are finding out but not telling anyone, not even family" then text me after a private scan I didn't even know she was having to tell me that it's a girl! I told her "way to keep it a secret!" but I knew she never would!

Kealz :shock: oh my goodness! I can only imagine the carnage! This is why i don't do DIY! Dads are the best at fixing stuff like that, so glad to hear yours is coming round to sort you out! And sludge definitely doesn't sound nice at all!!

Funny, our radiators weren't very warm a few weeks ago so I asked dh if they needed bled. He said no. Then we had an accident with a radiator pipe (I say we, I mean HE!) and had the plumber out who had to bleed the whole system. Miraculously now our radiators are much warmer! When I mentioned to dh that I told him they needed done he denied all knowledge! :dohh:


----------



## lily28

kealz194 said:


> Afm had my follow up scan and my lil man is healthy and happy, tool ages to get a shot of his legs and feet so had to go for a walk coz he was sitting on them but all is well and I've been signed off high risk and am going back to midwife lled care wooo!
> caled my dad and he said you need to bleed it with a special key! So I found the key and before he even had a chance to tell me to turn of the heating and turn it just a smidge I'd turned it all the way round, heard a pop as it shot the pin out like a bullet and then spat out at high pressure black sludge and boiling hot water!!!

So happy your scan went great!:thumbup: Yay on been signed off high risk!!!:happydance:

Oh lol at the rardiator!

I live in an old building and I do that with all the radiators every year! I'm used to it, I was doing it since I was a kid. You must turn the key slowly and have a small bowl & a towel ready. Only the air needs to go away, when there is only water coming out it is ready.
Do you have another flat above you??? They need to do the same.:winkwink: or else the air bubbles trapped can't let the warm water circulate in the radiators.


----------



## kealz194

No we have someone below us but I don't think our rad system is connected! I'm just gonna leave it for dad to do! Lol when I turned it water came out instantly no air.... I don't really know what I'm doing so ill wait! He should be over tomorrow hopefully! It's not awful as the old guy downstairs has his heating on full blast so it rises up to us lol! Thanks though! Electrics and technology I can deal with! Plumbing and water is a different story lol x


----------



## ReadytoMum

I FINALLY FELT A KICK THIS MORNING!! I actually felt like 4! I was just laying in bed after waking up and felt what I thought might be a kick, so I put my hand there and got kicked a few more times. So I called for DH to come over quickly and he got to feel Fraggle kick too!!! I'm sure there have been other kicks before this one, but this was strong enough that there was no mistaking it. :cloud9: I'm so excited we both finally got to feel LO move!!

Thanks for all the well wishes on the scan... I'll update later when we get back! :flower:


----------



## lily28

Yay on the kicks!!! Ha ha now expect to feel them constantly!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats for less than 100 days doggylover and lol at the preggy brain!

I was going to reply to everyone but forgot most of it now :/ 

Kealz Im so happy that your scan went well and congrats on being signed off high risk. We have a hairdressers below us so we save a tad on heat during the day too :D our boiler wasnt heating our flat properly. Turns out it needed the water topping up. I wouldnt dare bleed a radiator I would get killed in the process haha. 

finally all housework is done ready for a quick wash down of the walls and bathroom tomorrow then it is completely clean ready for the kids to trash it over xmas :) fun times lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay and congrats for the kicks readytomum! Xxx

lily I forgot to say wow at the questions on your test paper !!! That sounds really weird. I would be angry if they asked my kids that stuff xx


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies!

I was trying to write a reply, but for some reason the stupid site won't let me type in the box once I click "Post Reply". Weird.

Anyway, I hope you guys are having a good day and you can get your OH motivated to clear out some room the weekend. I need to do the same at my house but unfortunately its all my stuff lol. OH got a storage unit when we moved in together (since I have all the furniture that will fit/ and or was needed). Well, he still has that storage unit lol. He has already said, that he needs to clear it out and get rid of stuff (at least its not kluttering up the house!!). So I guess I will need to do some throwing out myself. 

Yay on feeling the kicks ReadytoMum!!!! I just love when little one does it. Sometimes I sit at work and just look at my stomach, waiting to see it jump lol. 
LO used to have a very active time right after dinner but lately I've noticed that he is quiet at night and very active in the morning (after breakfast). Is that normal? I know thye have different sleep patterns but I thought it was the norm that they were awake at night.


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone his having a great day & staying warm!!!

Lots going on in here today!!!

Dh & I got into a little battle last night over cloth or disposable diapers. He straight told me "you can use cloth diapers if you want, but I will be using disposable". When I asked him the reason why he refuses to even think about it, he couldn't give me a single reason. I tried explaining my side of things but he wouldn't even begin to listen. So we are at a stand-off over the type of diapers to use.... UGH.... 

I'm so ready for Friday to get here. I need to just get away from work for the next 10 days. The partner attorney is so lazy he actually got upset yesterday because I didn't personally pay the .20 cents postage owed on his wife's mail so he had to actually go to the post office.... I'M NOT HIS PERSONAL ASSISTANT!!! It's bad enough that he & his wife's personal mail already come to the office post office box so I have to bring it to the office & sort through all their personal crap to get to the office mail, but I absolutely refuse to pay postage for them..... But then again his wife LOVES to shop online & in the last 2 months I have completely stopped dragging all her delivered boxes from the post office to our work office. I have been just laying the delivery slip on his desk for him to go pick up!!!! tehehehehe


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I'm a bit quiet! Busy busy! Eventually got nursery furniture up YAY and I'm getting a bit of money off due to a bit of delivery damage (it's on the inside so you can't see) but they don't know that!! And I picked up my cosatto bath unit this morning how exciting!! £28 they are £100 new eek! 

Kealz great news on scan and being normal risk :) 

Fab news invthe kicks readytomum yay! 

Gosh I'm on phone and can't scroll back hope I haven't forgotten anyone...

Oooh congrats on team pink Kirsty! 

Doggylover I'm not far behind you whoop whoop!!! Double figures soon we will be under 50 ;) !!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec it's all coming so fast now isn't it?! Only a week a bit more and we are in third tri!

readytomum :happydance: so glad you finally felt some kicking! Wonderful news! I hope you get loads from here on in!

Maybesoon - sound argument oh has about not using cloth ;) If you are the one doing the washing etc how does it make any difference to him at all?? 

Afm...half day tomorrow then it's the holidays!!!


----------



## nimbec

Ah I forgot too add - on the cloth subject...I was round at my friends who has a 7 weeks old and has even using cloth - OMG ladies I take my hat off to you all for doing it....all the washing and faffing and I thought they smelt - so as u may have guessed I'm not going cloth but I will buy organic/ Eco if I can!! She is now doing half/half as says they are not great over night???


----------



## maybesoon

That's exactly what I told him...... Or I tried to tell him.... He just would not even listen to a word I had to say.


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon that's cos he's a man! Give him a few weeks he will change his mind and tell you it was his idea all along lol!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon I think if you want to use cloth then you really should, besides how often to men change nappies? not very much! So you will win anyway lol. Sounds like he's just being a stubborn or worried about how hard it might be, once he sees how easy it is he will come round x.

Nimbec, so glad you got your furniture sorted out and with money off!! Mind you, after fucking it up twice they couldn't really get away without giving you a discount! x

Doggylover... I'm living for the half day tomorrow and the holidays!! :D x


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow...4 pages of reading and i dunno if i can remember everything...so i will try to give it a shot....

Doggylover...sorry you and DH had an argument...never thought i would see the day a man was fighting to give up space usually that is us women ha ha. 

Ukgirl i am so glad that it was nothing with Connie! I find myself pacing the floor everytime i talk with our attorney over the children. 

Nimbec and Maybesoon...i am not a cloth diaper kinda gal..my hats off to those ladies who are using them or plan too...it is really just a preference to me. 

Kristyrich WOO HOO on team Pink!!! 

Kealz yay for finally being off of high risk!! And sorry about all the mess! 

Readytomum so excited you got to feel the baby move finally! Can't wait to hear your scan results!!

Afm, sitting and waiting for my Granny to get out of surgery she had to have a quadruple bypass and I have been totally fed the f-up with my family. First i have an idiot Uncle who is telling them my granny is going into this surgery and will NEVER WAKE UP from it. Moron and now because i am the only pregnant one i am having everyone breathing down my neck to name my little girl after my Granny. Let's just say i have been peeved about sitting in a room full of idiots today. I like the name Willa just not for my little girl and I told them she has a name and i am not changing it. Beside when my Aunt named her son after my Grandpa they got mad so i am not even going through this shit with them anymore. I have fought everyone telling them she is going to need home health when she does get released because she can't go on taking care of my childish uncles who are 42 and 35 anymore and will need to be made sure she is taking her meds and taking it easy. I swear some people don't get it. I may be admitted to the psych ward before this day is over with.


----------



## ukgirl23

aww mommabrown I am sure she will come out of it alive! Some people really should think before they speak! I understand why you feel the way you do. I would be pretty pissed off too! You shouldn't have you call your baby anything else. It's up to you. xx

I'm in a foul mood tonight, My ''friend'' is ignoring me and I have no idea what I have done to her! She dropped a present at our home from her little girl to mine and when I asked by text when I could bring her's round from Connie I got no reply at all. Last time I saw her was when Lucas was sick and she basically shouted at me in the street for sending him into school that day because he got sent home. But he is in nursery, and he had a snotty nose. All the kids in nursery have snotty noses at this time of year, he was playing and eating nicely and didn't have a temp so I took him in. She was saying that's how all the kids at school get sick because parent's send their kids in when they are sick! To be honest though it's the incubation period and the bit of time just as the cold or illness starts to show that is the most contagious bit so when he was contagious he would have felt fine anyway! Sorry for the rant, lately it's one thing after another!


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec said:


> Ah I forgot too add - on the cloth subject...I was round at my friends who has a 7 weeks old and has even using cloth - OMG ladies I take my hat off to you all for doing it....all the washing and faffing and I thought they smelt - so as u may have guessed I'm not going cloth but I will buy organic/ Eco if I can!! She is now doing half/half as says they are not great over night???

If they're smelling, she's not doing something right. Probably needs to strip them and change her detergent or add an extra rinse after the wash or something. She'll figure out it. It took me a couple months to find the right combo of detergent brand, amount, and wash routine.

And yes, they're not great overnight if you have a heavy wetter like I do. I don't like double/triple inserts/prefolds/doublers/soakers as I've convinced myself that could cause spine alignment problems with the diaper being so big. :wacko: I found one soaker that just barely gets dd through overnight most nights I've used it but they're $8 each so one is all I have. :haha: So we use 1 disposable per day, overnight. I'm sure some cding mamas would frown at me but I really gave up the overnight fight. :haha: Now, with a younger baby who isn't sleeping through the night, cloth is okay because you're probably changing them overnight anyway (I seem to recall changing dd as best as possible by the light of a super dim nightlight :haha:). :shrug: How soon we forget! I don't think we started doing the one diaper overnight until she was in size 2s (maybe around 4 months old?) because at that point she was actually going to sleep some and she was waking up once or twice overnight and we were just trying to feed her and put her back down without having to change her and wake her all the way up.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ukgirl! 

That is shit she is acting that way. I have noticed i have been in a bloody mood all week too. Some people think that their way is the only way and everyone should conform to them or piss off. Your right about his incubation time. Here if they have a fever they send them home because that is when it is more likely to spread they say. Hell my kids have a runny nose from allergies and they aren't contagious. Sorry your friend is behaving that way.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you mommabrown! 

Yup I have noticed that about people too and it annoys the shit out of me! At least you can stand up to them and not let them grind you down xx

Littlespy which C/Ds are you using? I'm looking at the all in 2s so I can reuse the same liner for the day/night and just change the inserts, I'm probably going to put paper liners in side because I'm no way in hell going to scrape off poo! I've seen some that flush :D 

Washing is the thing that worries me with C/D ing because I have a family of 4 (then 5) and washing always piles up after a while but I'm thinking of having one wash load a day of the liners and inserts and have a special drying area just for them. I've heard they dry really quickly so hopefully I wont run out! 

I might go to nappies over night if there is going to be lots of leakage though. I need my sleep to do the school run the next day cba with changing bedding all night long!


----------



## LittleSpy

steph -- Maisie and this one have both been more active in the morning/afternoon than late at night. I had convinced myself with Maisie that she knew night time was time to sleep and thought maybe we'd get lucky there. BAHAHA! :dohh:

readytomum -- Yay for strong kicks! :happydance:

maybesoon -- If _my_ hubby will do cloth, I feel like anyone could get over it and do it! He's actually even pretty great about putting them on to wash (now, putting them away once they're clean and dry is another story, but I'll take what I can get!). I think plenty of people just have no idea what cloth diapering entails. Sure, it's a little bit of work, but really less work to me than worrying about going to the store to get diapers. :shrug:

nimbec -- My hubby does a good job of changing diapers. Until I come home from work (I work full time, he stays home with dd!) or it's a weekend and I'm home and suddenly it's 100% my duty! :shrug:

mommabrown -- Wow, your uncle sounds like a drama queen! :dohh: 

ukgirl -- Sorry about your friend. Maybe she just hasn't seen the text? I'm the worst about noticing I've gotten one. :dohh: Glad everything is fine at school with Connie!

lily28 - LOL about "15 minutes a day" to sort through the junk room. Like 4 years ago hubby said "I'm going to go through one box a day." I'm not sure he's gone through one box in 4 years. :dohh: And your hubby with the meat juice! Kind of defeats the purpose of you not handling the meat in the first place... :haha:

kristyrich -- Congrats on :pink:! We were also going to keep the gender a secret. I managed 2 weeks! :haha: Hubby was impressed, actually. I just knew my idiot mother was going to start buying a ton of boy crap (that I wouldn't like even for a boy). When I told her we're having another girl, I told her I was telling her because I knew she'd buy a bunch of boy stuff and she got really quiet.... because she had already started buying stupid boy stuff! :dohh: She's such a moron! :haha:

doggylover -- Woohoo for double digits! I just can't believe it's going this quickly!

Well, ladies, I've decided what I'm going to be when I grow up! :happydance: It's so different than anything I've ever thought I would be but the more I thought about going back to school for my Master's to become a librarian the more I started getting this dreaded feeling that it was the wrong decision. So, I took a good long look at myself and realized the answer has been right in my face for the last 1.5 years -- An International Board Certified Lactation Consultant!

I'm so FREAKING EXCITED to get going on it! It sucks that my bachelor's degree is almost completely useless (I'm only sure 10 of my university credit hours are going to count toward this! :dohh:), but I'm getting over it. I've been making bad life decisions for years because something is more convenient than my passion. Guess I didn't really have a realistically career-relevant passion until dd was born and my boobs were lame.


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- my absolute favorite cds are Flip covers with indian cotton prefolds (just trifold them and lay them in the cover). They're not fancy but Flip covers have worked best for dd's shape and I feel like indian prefolds (cotton) absorb better and more quickly than a lot of the other options and the price is great. We have several different kinds of diapers that we rotate through but I think I'm going to trim down the stash to just Flip covers (I have a few Flip stay-dry inserts and I may keep them), indian prefolds, some birdseye flats (were my fav. inserts when dd was younger - they're too small for her now), and Sunbabies (for dd2). Right now we have several brands of covers, pockets, and AIOs.

I think Sunbabies pockets are going to be good for little dd2 (also quite economical). We have a dozen of them and I don't love them for Maisie because the inserts are crazy short (they're okay with different inserts or stuffed with a prefold).


----------



## LittleSpy

Board hog here, but I just realized it's my V-Day! :wohoo:


----------



## ukgirl23

yayay congrats littlespy!!! and thank you for the info I will check those out! xx


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> steph -- Maisie and this one have both been more active in the morning/afternoon than late at night. I had convinced myself with Maisie that she knew night time was time to sleep and thought maybe we'd get lucky there. BAHAHA! :dohh:
> 
> readytomum -- Yay for strong kicks! :happydance:
> 
> maybesoon -- If _my_ hubby will do cloth, I feel like anyone could get over it and do it! He's actually even pretty great about putting them on to wash (now, putting them away once they're clean and dry is another story, but I'll take what I can get!). I think plenty of people just have no idea what cloth diapering entails. Sure, it's a little bit of work, but really less work to me than worrying about going to the store to get diapers. :shrug:
> 
> nimbec -- My hubby does a good job of changing diapers. Until I come home from work (I work full time, he stays home with dd!) or it's a weekend and I'm home and suddenly it's 100% my duty! :shrug:
> 
> mommabrown -- Wow, your uncle sounds like a drama queen! :dohh:
> 
> ukgirl -- Sorry about your friend. Maybe she just hasn't seen the text? I'm the worst about noticing I've gotten one. :dohh: Glad everything is fine at school with Connie!
> 
> lily28 - LOL about "15 minutes a day" to sort through the junk room. Like 4 years ago hubby said "I'm going to go through one box a day." I'm not sure he's gone through one box in 4 years. :dohh: And your hubby with the meat juice! Kind of defeats the purpose of you not handling the meat in the first place... :haha:
> 
> kristyrich -- Congrats on :pink:! We were also going to keep the gender a secret. I managed 2 weeks! :haha: Hubby was impressed, actually. I just knew my idiot mother was going to start buying a ton of boy crap (that I wouldn't like even for a boy). When I told her we're having another girl, I told her I was telling her because I knew she'd buy a bunch of boy stuff and she got really quiet.... because she had already started buying stupid boy stuff! :dohh: She's such a moron! :haha:
> 
> doggylover -- Woohoo for double digits! I just can't believe it's going this quickly!
> 
> Well, ladies, I've decided what I'm going to be when I grow up! :happydance: It's so different than anything I've ever thought I would be but the more I thought about going back to school for my Master's to become a librarian the more I started getting this dreaded feeling that it was the wrong decision. So, I took a good long look at myself and realized the answer has been right in my face for the last 1.5 years -- An International Board Certified Lactation Consultant!
> 
> I'm so FREAKING EXCITED to get going on it! It sucks that my bachelor's degree is almost completely useless (I'm only sure 10 of my university credit hours are going to count toward this! :dohh:), but I'm getting over it. I've been making bad life decisions for years because something is more convenient than my passion. Guess I didn't really have a realistically career-relevant passion until dd was born and my boobs were lame.


What a great idea to become a Lactation Consultant! I know what you mean about changing your mind 100 times lol. I got my Bachelor is Special Education, then took all the nursing pre-requisit classes so I could get my BA in nursing. Didn't get into the program so I started teaching. Changed careers to Medical Sales and started my MBA. After finishing my MBA I decided that I would love to be a Speech and Language Pathologist and started to take the pre-req classes for that... after 4 classes during the summer I then realized that there was no way I could work full-time and finish the degree (it was only offered during the day)... SOOOO.... If you find something that you love, and you have the means (time and money) to do it... GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy expect me to come to you with all my breastfeeding questions ;) I'm thrilled for you that you've decided what you want to do. What a worthwhile job to study for :) congrats! And congrats on v day!!!

Nimbec I think it'll be an adjustment for me getting used to cloth as I've only ever worked with disposable nappies, but I'm sure once I get into the washing routine it will be just fine. I hope!!!! I've heard that they do smell of pee when wet, because there are no chemicals to lock it away like in a disposable, but when washed like littlespy said, I don't believe they should smell at all, or they me stripped. I know quite a few people do what little spy does and use disposables overnight, I'll try out a good few brand of night nappies and see how we get on, but I are that could be a sticking point.

Ukgirl what cd have you got? So far I just have little lamb and tots bots fitteds, but I'm also planning on using all in twos once baby is a bit bigger. I think I'm going to get some flips, some grovia and some thirsties and see how we get on. I don't fancy using pockets for some reason, they don't appeal to me, and I suppose maybe a few AIO for when we are out and about. But we'll see what works for us.

Afm, I popped in a long sleeved tshirt that's non maternity and omg....I AM MASSIVE :haha: my bump looks huge today!!!! A girl at work came up to me today, popped both hands on the bump and said "this is just all so exciting!i can't wait for this baby to be here!" 
I got so happy that someone else is excited about this baby lol! 

Does anyone not like people touching their bump? I don't mind it at all! I thought I'd hate it, but I weirdly like it!!


----------



## maybesoon

Woohoo Congrats LittleSpy on your V-day!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover it's funny that you just posted looking "I AM MASSIVE my bump looks huge today!!!!"

I was just discussing with my co-worker less than 10 minutes ago about how I look huge today! I will only be 22 weeks tomorrow & for some reason all of a sudden today I look huge. WTH???


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover and Maybesoon, I look and feel HUGE as well! :haha:
I have also just noticed the effort it takes to get off the couch or out of bed lol... and even worse... I'm sure I will look back at this in 2-3 months and think: What the hell was I complaining about :rofl:

I tried on some clothes this morning (ones that I thought should work through pregnancy) that I havnt worn in a while :rofl::rofl: ... not only do they NOT fit, but they look rediculous :haha:. My boobs don't fit into anything anymore and I swae my ribcage has doubled in size lol... I don't remember whats its like to have a waist :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Lol Maybesoon! It's definitely partly to do with what we wear I think, this top is like a second skin at the minute! I said to my dh I have to wear something good on Saturday for when we see my inlaws for the first time since I got pregnant (we Skype every week but they can't see the bump then!) and I want them to be really shocked at how massive I am! I'm thinking that won't be an issue though, considering how I look right now!


----------



## maybesoon

lol doggylover!

Steph. I'm the same way & only 22 weeks. My boobs are insanely huge & although dh loves them & my family thinks it's great I finally have boobs, I hate them. I can't find a bra that feels right, doesn't itch or rub my belly. My belly feels so tight like it's going to rip & fall off from my body and standing from sitting or laying is a nightmare. Not to mention I can't sit straight up anymore.... WTH is with that. I feel like a little 90 year old man who can't breathe... I have way too far to go to be feeling like this already!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph I put a t shirt on earlier this week to lounge about the house in...it barely got past my belly button :haha: it looked so stupid! And this is one of my normally loose tops!

Maybesoon I am also usually by flat chested and dh actually just said earlier when io was getting changed "omg your boobs are huge!" I feel like they are drooping and sitting on top of my bump! :rofl:


----------



## Steph82

bwhahaah it seems that my solution to all of this: I stuff something to eat in my mouth and am surprised that I constantely feel full!


----------



## Bitsysarah

ReadytoMum said:


> I FINALLY FELT A KICK THIS MORNING!! I actually felt like 4! I was just laying in bed after waking up and felt what I thought might be a kick, so I put my hand there and got kicked a few more times. So I called for DH to come over quickly and he got to feel Fraggle kick too!!! I'm sure there have been other kicks before this one, but this was strong enough that there was no mistaking it. :cloud9: I'm so excited we both finally got to feel LO move!!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes on the scan... I'll update later when we get back! :flower:

Me too me too.....when I was sat in the car this afternoon! And when I was driving home from work tonight....well I think it was kicks!!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover mine are sitting on top of my bump. I really don't understand why my bump is so freaking high when Mason is still under my belly button. It's really funny because from behind you can't tell I'm pregnant but let me turn around & WOW!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi everyone, now as I'm writing this I'm using my phone because my computer charger is broken :( Anyway I'm trying to remember who wrote what. So please forgive me if I get names muddled up. I'm trying to remember in my head! Lol. Lilly28- my oh hasn't been able to see any of the scans or heard the heartbeat yet, so we are having a private 3D scan in a few weeks time. At least your hubby has heard the heartbeat, that's such a wonderful thing to hear!! Doggylover- that's so funny! Your friend sounds just like me! I think it's excitement that takes over and you just have to tell the world!! :). LittleSpy- that's hilarious! Your mum will have to exchange the blue stuff for pink! That's one reason I told everyone, because so many thought I was having a boy. ( even me! Lol) at least you lasted 2 weeks untill your told! I just couldn't do it. My mum rang and was like " so how did your scan go?" I told her everythings perfect, and she kept saying" and?" lol. I knew what she wanted. Then she was trying to get me to slip saying " so could you see how big HE is?" or " so SHE looks healthy?" haha god love her. About an hour later I blabed!! I hope I haven't missed anyone! And hope you are all doing great! Goodluck to those with up coming scans!! I'm excited, as today is OH's last day of work and then he has a week off! He hasn't had any holidays for 12 months so we are all looking forward to him being home :)


----------



## LittleSpy

On rapidly growing bumps: My husband made me feel like a princess earlier when I was looking in the mirror and said "Wow, Deucey has grown a lot the last couple of weeks!" and he replied, "Yeah, McDonald's has nothing to do with it." :dohh::growlmad::nope: I proceeded to inform him that I can still squeeze my ass into all my pre-pregnancy pants, so that can't have anything at all to do with it(denial). :haha: Really, though, I have gained more than I wanted to (since I wanted to lose) but I haven't gained _that_ much (8#).


----------



## maybesoon

I'm still in the same pants I was in before getting pregnant. It's all in my HUGE belly. My belly button has already become an outie.... YUCK!!!!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, don't feel bad, I was on the phone with OH yesterday and told him that my legs have really started to hurt lately and his response was: Well I'm sure working out would make them feel better! :dohh:
Sure would, but so would a leg rub :growlmad: . Needless to say, I made him promise me one for this weekend :haha:

Maybesoon, I still fit into all my pants (without zipping them of course :haha:) I just really prefer maternity pants at this point lol.


----------



## maybesoon

Steph I have 3 pairs of them my MIL has gotten me for Christmas! I can't wait til Tuesday so I can finally have them!!!

Well here is the bump pic of why I feel like I do.....

The second pic is from 2 weeks ago....
 



Attached Files:







12-20-12 21.6 week bump.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









19.5 week bump.12-5-12.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, super cute bump!!

I havnt taken a pic since 18 weeks, so I don't have the comparison... but I can feel the difference lol
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Steph82

Guess I should have saved the pic upright but oh well :dohh:....


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies!

So the scan today went MUCH better. The woman was a lot nicer and certainly much more gentle. I didn't feel like she was trying to burst through my uterus like the last one!

They got the remaining pics they needed and everything is normal. We were hoping she could double check the gender for us, but cheeky LO had his legs closed tight so there was no chance to check! I have my regular doctors appointment tomorrow, and she'll go over the results with us. So I'm looking forward to that. Unless we get told differently tomorrow I'm going to assume that we're team :blue: as originally predicted at the first U/S!

So here's a side profile and crossed legged photo of Peter Malachi, AKA Fraggle:
 



Attached Files:







22weeks.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3









fragglelegs.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nimbec

Lovely pics!! 

Well the joys of pregnancy here I am 4am wide awake :( 

As for fitting in per preggy clothes ladies I'm super jealous I can't get any where near mine lol!!! Still a good excuse to buy some new clothes - wonder how long it will take to get back in regular clothes.....

Hope everyone is ok! 

I will pass the cloth nappy tips over to my friend - thanks all! 

Right time to toss and turn for a while longer lol!


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats on a more official team blue Ready to Mum!

Everyone's bumps look great! And Maybe Soon your boobs do look bigger than in your previous pics! They look very proportional to your lovely bump though. I am still having a crap time with bras as well. I have just been wearing the racerback front-close cotton kind from VS because the backs are nice and small. I have hated all the nursing bras I have tried so far. Prob because I think I am actually a 32E now and have only seen that size online. Just going to keep sizing up my cheap VS ones for now and then when I get closer to due date spend some $ getting some sizes online. 

Steph82 love your pretty dress! Jealous of your nice Floridian weather, I am wearing no such outfits now!

Glad you have figured out a plan Little Spy. We will all be testing your knowledge in a few months! Glad you said you liked Flips. I have lots of Flip covers now because they went on buy one get one free on Cyber Monday and I had planned to get two to try and so ordered two and got the two free, then told my MIL about the sale and she bought me six. So hope they fit baby!! Lots of people seem to like them though so I can always sell them if they don't work out. I'm planning to do fitteds with covers, some PUL and wool for naps and night because I knit so I have made a bunch of soakers and longies. I am going to do a rental program for kissaluvs size 0's and got some little newborn rumparooz covers on black friday sale, plus a couple of size 1 thirsties. So that should get us through the nb stage. Then I got some of the workhorse fitteds size small also on sale on Black Friday. I registered for One Size Fitteds, motherease and kissaluvs. I got a few Best Bottoms with some inserts too as I thought they might be good for travel, babysitters and the diaper bag. Also registered for a few bits and pieces I want to try like a few hemp prefolds and some hemp stay dry doublers etc. Planning to eventually get some of those sunbaby pockets too, the bamboo kind. Love the prints and the price. We're also going to do the flushable liners, UK Girl. That was a selling point for DH! :haha:

And Little Spy my DH said to me yesterday "you look so pregnant! Is that normal? You look like you are nine months pregnant!" Ummmm... I am still doing up my non-maternity pants just fine!! :dohh: I think DH is in for a rude awakening when I actually get to 9 months. :haha: And congrats on V Day. 

And I forget what else I was going to say. And I am an eggplant!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh lord kirstabelle you have made me feel so underprepared with my meagre stash of cloth! :haha: yours sounds amazing!

What the heck is all this talk of still fitting into pre-pregnancy pants/trousers?! Mine go on my body...but I'd need a 10ft rope to actually try and keep any of them up! Zips nowhere near meeting! You skinny Minnie's! I can still wear some tops, but of course they are the loose ones. I did just grow out of my last pair of normal trousers last week...but that was a bit of a stretch tbh. I had the button undone all day!

I freaked out this morning. I was reading a reduced movement thread on third tri board, and usually when I wake up baby is all excited for the day ahead. Today, not so much (not the only one either!) so I was jumping around the bed, to the point where I woke up oh, and only got pathetic kicks. Had to run and get the Doppler, and everything of course sounded fine! 

Half day of school today then it's the holidays whoooooo!


----------



## ukgirl23

I haven't got any cloth nappies at all yet doggylover but I'm loving the look of fuzzibuns and rumperoos. Which ones do you have?

Littlespy it's great you know what you want to do now! I changed my mind so much then one day it hit me that nursing was for me and I love it! Mainly the medicine side, not the wiping of poo lol. 

readytomum congtrats on team blue even if it isnt quite official yet xx 

well you lovely ladies who can still fit in your pre pregnancy trousers, I hate you all! lol.. mine stopped fitting at 8 weeks, I can no longer reach my toes or see my.... you know... GLAMOROUS! 

Well I almost fainted a few times this morning, one on the school run, my legs started to go and I was like oh shit not here not here not here, you can bet your savings too that on the one day you feel like that you'll run into everyone you know! Hopefully breakfast will bump me up a bit because I have to go fight for a furby in toys r us! save me!


----------



## doggylover

Just some little lambs and tots bots, for newborn stage and up to size 2 in tots bots, but will get more over the next while.

Readytomum forgot to say congrats on a great scan, and I love the name Peter! Can't wait for team blue to be officially confirmed!

Afm, massive pregnant lady moment this morning! We had a whole school carol service in our assembly hall. 500 people in a small space = HOT. I was fanning myself like crazy, and then had to LEAVE because it got so hot! Of course everyone else was fine, but I was roasted!

And bless them, they were all fussing round me "do you need a chair/a drink etc" "you're very pale..." My colleagues are so sweet!

But I felt so PREGNANT!


----------



## maybesoon

Steph82 said:


> Guess I should have saved the pic upright but oh well :dohh:....

Love the bump Steph. Super cute!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

hi girls, just checking in! Hope youre all well xx


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> Congrats on a more official team blue Ready to Mum!
> 
> Everyone's bumps look great! And Maybe Soon your boobs do look bigger than in your previous pics! They look very proportional to your lovely bump though. I am still having a crap time with bras as well. I have just been wearing the racerback front-close cotton kind from VS because the backs are nice and small. I have hated all the nursing bras I have tried so far. Prob because I think I am actually a 32E now and have only seen that size online. Just going to keep sizing up my cheap VS ones for now and then when I get closer to due date spend some $ getting some sizes online.

Tip -- You may want to wait until after delivery to buy any spendy nursing bras. Maybe buy one that is the size you think you are at the time. It's possible (though not guaranteed) you'll grow another cup size or two after your millk production starts! :wacko: I'd hate for you to spend a bunch of money and think you're all set and then have them end up being too small!

The most comfortable nursing bras I could find are um... Agh, I can't remember the name. I have one on right now. :haha: I think Bestform. I'll update after I check it in the bathroom if that's wrong. I paid $10 for 2 of them I found on clearance online (2 years ago). I'm going to have to go up a cup size this time, I think (YAY!!!!!!), because with all the alfalfa and natural progesterone cream, my boobs are actually growing a small bit this pregnancy! :happydance: I was totally shocked when I went to the store to try on nursing bras to see if I was indeed up a cup size and I could only find ONE bra big enough (Just 38DD! :shrug:). I don't have huge boobs to begin with, and they don't grow much during pregnancy and breastfeeding... and I still have a hard time finding a big enough bra? I mean, how many woman wear a 34A while breastfeeding? :wacko: Not many. And that's like all they were stocked with! And it wasn't like they were just sold out of the bigger bras and hardly had any in stock. There were a TON of A-cup bras! Some stocker hasn't been paying any attention!

Anyway, with dd, I ended up wearing a lot of front-close sports bras, anyway. They are more comfortable, and generally cheaper... and are _completely_ fine for nursing, especially around the house. :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

my boobies went from DD's to E's during pregnancy and then G's when I first started breastfeeding so buy cheapy 2 pack bras for pregnancy and big booby feeding bras after delivery x 

I'm super happy, we got a 3 pack of robe towels from babies r us in the sales and a breast pump from TKmaxx for £20! oh and a cookie monster outfit for a tenner sooo cute!


----------



## doggylover

Jeepers ladies, you all have massive knockers :rofl:

Normally I am a 34B...and that's a _small_ B just to clarify :blush: I'm so excited that I've gone up to a C cup during pregnancy!! I feel like Pamela Anderson :haha: which is just sad considering all the size of them!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Jeepers ladies, you all have massive knockers :rofl:
> 
> Normally I am a 34B...and that's a _small_ B just to clarify :blush: I'm so excited that I've gone up to a C cup during pregnancy!! I feel like Pamela Anderson :haha: which is just sad considering all the size of them!!

Ha! I'm at now where you started doggylover! lol Even being pregnant hasn't given me any boobs. :rofl: I'm still only at 38B. That is one catagory I'm certainly not blessed in!

Doctor's appointment went well today. She explained our results, and said that we should expect LO to be a boy as predicted on the U/S. She told us that if they put "likely male" it's because they've seen male bits, and that's much more accurate than if they guess girl, because it could still end up being a boy. She also told us they never write 'definite girl or boy' because of legal reasons (which I figured!) and that she's never known them to be wrong. So the sheet says boy, and Peter is still Peter!

We're officially team blue! :blue: I always had a hunch Fraggle was a boy, and I'm pretty excited about having a boy. Ever since I was young I've always wanted to have a boy first. And now we will--can't wait to meet little Petey!!


----------



## doggylover

Lol readytomum I'm actually wearing a B cup bra right now, and it fits just fine. I think I just like to think I'm a C cup now! Very sad times for us!!!

That's great news about your appointment, and congrats again on being :blue:!!!!

So, ladies, talk to me about clothes for baby. I need to know how much to get and how much everyone else has! I know for ladies with LOs already you will have loads, but what would you ladies recommend getting?


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL doggylover... hate to upset you all but your boobies shrink after breast feeding too, mine went down to a B after feeding Connie and Lucas and took a few years to get back up to Ds again lol.

EDIT: on the clothes front I had to leave my other LO's smaller clothing in Norway when we moved back here so I only had the special clothing. Coming home clothes and birthday clothes etc. So i'm practically buying all new. You don't need much, you'll find that people will buy you a lot when baby is born as birth presents. Plus other mummies will be dying to offload their unwanted clothing on you usually too. I have got 2 pairs of trousers, 3 sleep suits, a pack of 3 short sleeved vests, 3 jumpers, a micky mouse dungaree set and now a cookie monster set :D :D :D I need got some scratch mittens too (very important) and 2 pairs of booties, I need to buy more socks and hats. You need hats and baby grows more than anything, and sick cloths, lots of those! I will probably be getting lots of dribble bibs too so I'm not having to change jumpers and grows so often due to dribble and spit up! x


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover I'm normally a 34 B & that's barely a B. But right now I'm like a 36-38 C-D depending on how it's made. I HATE it! They get in the way of everything!!! I don't know how busty girls do it on a daily basis. I am thankful they don't hurt right now like they did in the 1st trimester!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Lol readytomum I'm actually wearing a B cup bra right now, and it fits just fine. I think I just like to think I'm a C cup now! Very sad times for us!!!
> 
> That's great news about your appointment, and congrats again on being :blue:!!!!
> 
> So, ladies, talk to me about clothes for baby. I need to know how much to get and how much everyone else has! I know for ladies with LOs already you will have loads, but what would you ladies recommend getting?

Bwhahaha... I have bought a few things (ok more then a few :blush:) but my mom has gone way overboard :haha:. I think its safe to say that Grayson has more outfits then me or Rob ahahah. We have a mix of 0-3 (not that many), lots of 3-6 (since i'm expecting to have a big baby to start with lol), and some 6-9 and 9-12. My mom is still out buying every week :dohh:. I try to tell her that she needs to wait until after the babyshower but there is no stopping a first time grandma :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Maybe soon lol at "they get in the way of everything" my bump is the bit of me doing that!! But glad to hear I'm not the only small chested lady out there!

Ukgirl they shrink?! Mine will be inverted! :haha: and thanks for the clothing info, that's roughly similar to what I have at the minute which makes me feel better. A girl on another thread I'm on has ALL THE CLOTHES EVER MADE for her LO and I panicked! But yeah, we have all vests and sleep suits, and then hats/mittens etc. I'm not massively into outfits for tiny babies, so as you said, I'll let people get those for us for presses (assuming a lot from people I know here!)


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> LOL doggylover... hate to upset you all but your boobies shrink after breast feeding too, mine went down to a B after feeding Connie and Lucas and took a few years to get back up to Ds again lol.
> 
> EDIT: on the clothes front I had to leave my other LO's smaller clothing in Norway when we moved back here so I only had the special clothing. Coming home clothes and birthday clothes etc. So i'm practically buying all new. You don't need much, you'll find that people will buy you a lot when baby is born as birth presents. Plus other mummies will be dying to offload their unwanted clothing on you usually too. I have got 2 pairs of trousers, 3 sleep suits, a pack of 3 short sleeved vests, 3 jumpers, a micky mouse dungaree set and now a cookie monster set :D :D :D I need got some scratch mittens too (very important) and 2 pairs of booties, I need to buy more socks and hats. You need hats and baby grows more than anything, and sick cloths, lots of those! I will probably be getting lots of dribble bibs too so I'm not having to change jumpers and grows so often due to dribble and spit up! x


I sooo hope your right on the boobs shrinking after everything lol. Ive always been a 34D and really would much prefer a B or C lol


----------



## ukgirl23

thing is doggylover I went overboard and brought tonnes of cute little girl baby dresses with tights and cute little outfits, but then so did my friends, and I got given a lot, so half of the stuff we had for her hardly got worn, they are only in it for 3 months at a time for the first year then only 6 months for the second year and it flies by so fast. If there is something you forget to buy it's easily brought from tesco, asda, or sainsburies for a few quid. I don't think it's practically a good thing to have so many outfits either because 1 space and 2 trying to get rid of them afterwards lol xx 

Just a quick off topic Q, has anyone seen the Chicco nunu and considered it? I had a go with it at babies r us today and fell madly in love with it!


----------



## kealz194

Hey ladies! On the subject of bras and boobies, I was a 34b before Paige! After breastfeeding they did shrink a bit, but I'm up to a 36dd!!!!! I haven't been measured since being pregnant this time, I need new bras though as I'm bulging! But will wait till new year coz I'm hopin to some money on my bday (31december) so ill treat myself then!

As for clothes doggy, I have none at the mo just a few blue bits like a jumper and baby grow! My sil is giving me some bits but I don't know what and I'm having a baby shower in march! As most of my stuff from Paige is pink, ill need mostly all new clothes I only have a few neutral bits! But ill wait till I know what I have from baby shower but will ask ppl to get a mixture of age groups! My mum went mad at my baby shower for Paige and bought a whole wash basket of clothes for Paige! From new baby to 18months so I'm still in a few bits now! Only just ha to go out and buy her more bits for the next age range for her! Don't go too mad though, I was lucky coz Paige got decent wear out I most of her stuff, some wasn't worn but don't forget every baby is different! She grew at a decent rate, my niece is just 5 months old and a chunk and in 9 month bits width wise lol so she hasn't had much wear of anything haha xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Lol readytomum I'm actually wearing a B cup bra right now, and it fits just fine. I think I just like to think I'm a C cup now! Very sad times for us!!!
> 
> That's great news about your appointment, and congrats again on being :blue:!!!!
> 
> So, ladies, talk to me about clothes for baby. I need to know how much to get and how much everyone else has! I know for ladies with LOs already you will have loads, but what would you ladies recommend getting?

It's sad times indeed! lol I think DH was more dissapointed than anything. He kept reading in his "books for dad" about how they were supposed to be undergoing this massive expansion project. Sorry to burst your boob bubble! :rofl:

For clothing so far we have about 9 onsies (which I think you call vests?) and then we have 6 long sleeved/legged sleepers which are all in the 0-3m size range. And then we have 3 onsies in the 3-6m, 1 sleeper in the 6-9m and a pair of overalls in the 6-9m. We have several knit hats, and two cloth hats, as well as a few fairs of knit booties and a few non-knit ones. We have one bib.

We just sort of pick up things we can't resist as we see them, but I think we're definitely done on the 0-3 sleepers! Almost all of the stuff came from second hand stores too, so even if LO only wears them a few times it won't be a big loss. We'll be trying to buy bigger sized stuff now when the urge strikes to get another outfit!


----------



## maybesoon

lol talking about overboard..... My bff has already bought Mason a winter coat for next year!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph that's nice that your mom is buying so much - Grayson will never run out of clothes!!! 

And Kealz that's also amazing that your mum bought Paige so much stuff! My SIL always says that they hardly had to buy anything for my nephew for the first year as they got so much as presents too. Hopefully people I know will be as generous!

I just did an inventory haha:) of our clothes and since, like some of you ladies, I'm expecting my baby to be a chunky monkey, I am all set with newborn, and just a few more sleep suits to get for 0-3months, then lots to get for 3-6!! I'm ok if baby is a boy as y nephew has so much! I'm also waiting for my SIL to sort out what she is lending us in terms of clothes, but she isn't in any rush and I feel bad asking about it. But I feel like I need to get this sorted soon! I'm starting to panic that in 14 weeks I could have my baby here and in my mind they'll have nothing :haha:

Need to speak to mil, SIL and Gil (grandmother in law!) when we are over for Christmas about what they are knitting - lots of hats, cardigans and booties I hope! In a variety of sizes!


----------



## nimbec

Oh my ladies on the boob front I was at 32 dd to start with and a petitie size 8 (top heavy to say the least! and NOW OMG OMG OMG i'm suprosed they are not by my knees ....38 G! before milk SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its very uncomfy :( OH LOVES it but i hate it with a passion infact i was very cheery today as they felt less full but then followed my a panic omg is bubs ok?! LOL naturally he is just fine!! 

I have various hand me downs on the vest babygrow front but still have very little idea of what i will actually need for that time of yr...ugh well i can always order more when he is born if i'm missing something! 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## ukgirl23

oooops maybesoon! We have brought Benson a cute teddy bear fluffy all in one suit for winter next year because it was just super cute! lol


LOL nimbec!! I feel your pain, I'm also a G at the moment! Have you found that your hips have gotten any bigger too? I was a size 8-10 now I'm at a 12 I can see my hips are wider. 

Talking of boobies the funniest thing happened today while I was watching tv... suddenly Benson kicked really high near my boob and it bounced a tiiiny bit but you could see it move!!! hahahahaha new party trick!!


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> lol talking about overboard..... My bff has already bought Mason a winter coat for next year!!!!

That's so sweet! I have heard a lot of people buy stuff in the sals for the next year, so in the Christmas sales (if they were us) they'd be buying stuff in 9-12 months size! I am not that organised!


----------



## nimbec

blimey a year ahead ... that IS organised!


----------



## Melon1003

Hi ladies :D
I hope everyone is doing well :D

The main clothes you'll need is vests and sleepsuits. My Son pretty much lived in those for the first few months unless we were going somewhere special. They're just convenient (easy to change) and comfy for baby.

The amount you need is the hard one to guess. It depends on how often you'll be putting a wash on really lol. As others have said, they'll grow out of them before you know it and I imagine everyone will receive some as gifts.

Don't go overboard would be my best advice, you can always buy more if you feel you don't have enough.


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> suddenly Benson kicked really high near my boob and it bounced a tiiiny bit but you could see it move!!! hahahahaha new party trick!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- My boobs really aren't that big! :shrug: We had too many clothes for dd. I'll just preface this with stating I'm a low-frills kind of person. :haha: For a newborn, I recommend onesies (for warm weather) and sleep & plays (for coolish weather) and fleece sleep & plays (for cold weather). When dd was younger, I hugely preferred snaps over zippers (easier diaper changes). Screw pants or dresses with bloomers or anything that is going to add another layer to take off for diaper changes. :haha: Maybe have a few cute outfits for showing off the baby to family or in public or pictures. Sleep sacks if it's still getting chilly at night in April where you are. How much you need depends on how often you want to HAVE to do laundry. Plan for the potential of 3-4 changes of clothes a day (spit up, poopsplosions, pee leaks). Unlike ukgirl, I had zero need for scratch mittens with Maisie. :shrug: And booties/socks for little babies are a joke! If you need their feet to be covered and _remain_ covered, put them in a sleep & play. :winkwink: I never found much use for bibs until she started eating solids (then you need lots and lots of them). She spit up a lot but a bib didn't do anything for that, IME. Maisie's was a bit projectile. :haha: You can use a cloth diaper as a burp cloth (cotton prefold or flat) so you don't necessarily need a uni-tasker for that unless you want one. Also, I don't know what's up with people claiming their babies never fit in newborn clothes. Maisie was a bit bigger than "average" and she fit in almost all of them for 6 weeks. 
And they SWALLOWED her when she was first born (at 7 pounds 11.6oz). She gained weight really quickly (15 pounds at 4 months!) but was still in 0-3 or 3-6 at that point. So, yeah -- :shrug: She really blew through 3-6 and 6-9 more quickly than newborn and 0-3 despite not growing as quickly then. I think even if you have a 10 pounder, 0-3 is still going to fit for a minute at least. And just fair warning, baby clothes sizes are just as maddening and inconsistent as our clothes sizes. :dohh: There was some stuff Maisie had outgrown by the time I pulled out the next size. Like, some 9 months stuff smaller than some 0-3 month stuff. Grrr! Also, I have yet to keep a hat on Maisie for more than like 3 minutes. I bought and crocheted so many adorable hats for her. :nope: That's just one of those things that is going to vary from baby to baby. She won't tolerate hair clips or bows or even her hair in pigtails. :dohh:

Oh, and I'm one who bought a year ahead when stuff was on sale or off-season clearance and it has kind of backfired. Maisie only weighs 6 pounds more now than she did a year ago. Wasn't anticipating that with the crazy rate she was going! :dohh: So, I had to buy new winter stuff for her in 18 months. Actually thinking at this point all the 24 month stuff I had for her is going to fit NEXT winter. :shrug: If not, it should fit Deucey in 2 years, at least. I am going to pull it out soon just to see if we can make some of it work this year. She has started gaining weight a little faster again now so maybe it'll fit in a month or two. She's at the top of the height range for 18 month stuff but hasn't even reached the bottom of the weight range yet. :shrug: Pain in the ass one-size-fits-all BS! :haha:

I have clothes all the way up to 5T lined up. :blush: Sometimes you just can't pass on a crazy great bargain!... Or I guess that's just me. :haha: But I got some of the stuff on mega-clearance for like 50 cents. I'm NOT going to not buy that. :haha:

Readytomum -- Congrats on official :blue:!

ukgirl -- My boobs didn't shrink after breastfeeding. :shrug: Maybe because I slowly weaned (over the course of about a month)? In fact, my boobs hardly changed at all over the course of pregnancy and breastfeeding and weaning with Maisie. I was a 38D when it started and a 38D when it ended. I had to exclusively pump and my output was an average of about 14oz/day (so, chronic low supply here). LOL at your boob tricks!

And speaking of boobs, I just have to announce that at 24 weeks, I already have 32ml of colostrum in my freezer for Deucey! (I know no one here understands my excitement about this right now and I hope you never do! :haha:) I'm getting excited because I figured out that harvesting every other day actually gives me more somehow than every day. So, I've been doing that and the stash is really growing way faster than I expected. :happydance: I'm going to have a stupid amount of it, but that's fine. I'll donate whatever we can't use to another IGT mama. <3


----------



## ukgirl23

This is Lucas a day after birth, I hadn't brought any scratch mittens...look at his poor face..



This is Connie also a day after birth.. big scratch on her face too. It's not nice. This was after I cut her nails too because her's were long after birth. 

So now I swear by and recommend mittens! 

Also in March/April it is still quite cold so having bare feet under a sleep suit during the day or a romper suit is not great because they will get cold. Babies can not generate heat as well as we can so it's important in cold weather to dress them warmly with socks and hats too. Booties are not so important unless you are going out, they are cosier than baby shoes and will keep baby warm in the car seat.

I had a lot of breast milk at birth and my kids were very hungry babies, they drained both boobies from a very early age and ate every 2-3 hours so my boobies made more to provide for them, my milk ran out rather fast and my boobs shrunk, quite a few mothers I know have said the same, because breast tissue is mostly fat surrounding the milk ducts so breastfeeding uses the fat to make the milk if you don't have a lot else where, I'm quite small about size 8 So after breastfeeding naturally they were smaller, it took me about 3 years to get back up to my normal size.

I guess no matter what happens every one is different and what works for one might not work for another. You just have to see how it goes and see what you need as you go along depending on the weather and where you are from etc.


----------



## ukgirl23

eeek those pics come out bigger than I expected.. sorry lol x


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, I'm confused, are you pumping now? I havnt had any leaks yet so I'm sorry if I sound naive :shrug:


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hello Lovely April Mommies to be :flower:

It has been weeks since I last logged on. I feel so out of the loop! I hope everyone and their bellys are doing well! Can you believe it...only 4 more months to go!! :happydance:

How is everyone holding up? Have any of you been experiencing any round ligament pain? If so are you doing anything to help ease it?
Everything good on my end other than that RLP. Our princess constantly kicking away! We finally agreed on a name... now just trying to make sure we agree on her middle name...

Can't wait til we meet our little girl...Kadence! :)


----------



## nimbec

Ugh yes Ukgirl my hips are wider too :( very envious of ladies in pre preggy clothes I'm totally out!!!! Can't een get them past my thighs pmsl! 

Thanks for advice on mittens...I will def buy some. 

Gosh do we have milk in there already?? Sorry I'm a bit naive as this is my first...

Thanks for advice on clothing needed and yes I guess it makes sense that sizes all vary grrrr! 

Well I'm having major issues toilet training my chuihuaha he keeps marking his territory by peeing on things - I just don't know what to do ..... :( I take him outside regularly and he's walked - god help me with potty training!!! On a serious note tho I HAVE to have this sorted before bubs arrives so any suggestions welcome! Oh and when we are out he is shut in his room with toys so i think it's an attention thing! Grrrrr it's seriously stressing me out!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol nimbec I'm not even going to attempt getting my pre preggy jeans on! I'm having to go up a size in maternity clothes now since my hips are growing wider now. I don't have any milk yet I usually don't get it until the very last few weeks and then its just little drops of colostrum (sticky yellow liquidy stuff) Every one is different though you might get it sooner rather than later xx 

/i hope your chihuahua can get it figured out by the time baby comes! Otherwise they cnan both be in nappies haha! ;) xx


----------



## doggylover

*Nimbec* our 9 month old pup peed in the house twice in the last month, after being clean and dry since he was 2 months! I think because it was warmer inside he was drinking more, but then we weren't letting him out as much. All I can suggest, which is what I always do with my tiny pups, is to take them out literally every half hour and when they go give them treats. Maybe he can sense the change coming with the baby and is saying "back off baby, all this stuff is MINE!" In which case that could be harder to deal with.

*Littlespy* thanks for the clothes info. We are definitely for onesies and sleepers, we haven't even thought about buying actual clothes for baby, as I see no point, as you say changing them so many times a day because of all sorts of bodily functions from all ends :haha: so I think once we get another pack of 0-3 and 3-6 sleepers we will be all set. 

*Melon* So true that i can buy more once baby gets here....:dohh: it's not like shops will close down - I need to remember that! I'm obviously caught up in the apocalypse frame of mind today and panicking :rofl: thanks for the advice! Hope you are keeping well

*Sweet angel* congrats on choosing Kadence's name! It's beautiful! Sorry to hear you are suffering with rlp, but it'll all be worth it in a few months when she is here!

*Ukgirl* I just bought two sets of scratch mitts, do you think that's enough? Everyone I hear always says they are useless (and just to use socks...but why use socks when you can just use mitts?!) so I was wary of buying too many. In facts, where the heck did those go...I just sorted out all the baby stuff and didn't see them. I'll be pissed if I've lost them now!!! And what beautiful photos of your munchkins! I can't wait to have one as cute (I hope!) as those two!!

Afm, all sorted for heading to England for the holidays tomorrow. Packing is done, and FINALLY we got our furniture moved and rooms sorted so the nursery is now empty and waiting for us to come back in January to paint it :) I'm so excited! And so thankful dh pulled his finger out of his ass and actually tidied up his crap :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

depends doggylover, if your child is like my 2 and likes to suck them you might need more but for the first few months 2-4 pairs should be enough, they are not useless at all and socks are just as good if you run out of mittens. Like I say you can see from my kids faces in those pictures that they are useful, I've brought a few sleep suits with mittens attached too I think those are great! Hehe thanks for saying they are cute babies, I think so too! Sometimes I wish I had a time machine so I could go back and kiss their little baby cheeks again. I know it's a cliche but they really do grow up too fast! 

I hope you have a lovely trip back over to here tomorrow and have a lovely visit with your family! Thank goodness your OH finally cleared up his junk... no more model planes he didn't make? lol


----------



## doggylover

Lol no the planes are now safely in the loft!! I did compromise and let him bring down his model formula 1 cars...but only because we had a spare shelf that had nothing on it! Shh don't tell him, he thinks I did it out of the goodness of my heart :haha: 

Someone told me recently actually that their baby scratched their face just hours after birth and it has left a permanent scar :shock: so I will definitely get more mitts, thanks :) where did you get the suits with built in mittens? I love the sound of those!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

haha doggylover that was a good idea with DH and the car!  

Yeh they can scar themselves if they scratch really hard, that one on Connie's face was quite deep it took a few weeks to disappear. It's not nice. 

I got the sleep suits from Sainsburys. They were on sale too :D I got a nice hat,booty and mitt set in there too. I love the clothes in there they are great! x


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy, I'm confused, are you pumping now? I havnt had any leaks yet so I'm sorry if I sound naive :shrug:

No pumping this early (though I'll probably start at 38 weeks or so because at that point I wouldn't care if it triggered labor.... which is probably pretty unlikey for me)! Just hand expression for now. :thumbup:


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Ugh yes Ukgirl my hips are wider too :( very envious of ladies in pre preggy clothes I'm totally out!!!! Can't een get them past my thighs pmsl!
> 
> Thanks for advice on mittens...I will def buy some.
> 
> Gosh do we have milk in there already?? Sorry I'm a bit naive as this is my first...
> 
> Thanks for advice on clothing needed and yes I guess it makes sense that sizes all vary grrrr!
> 
> Well I'm having major issues toilet training my chuihuaha he keeps marking his territory by peeing on things - I just don't know what to do ..... :( I take him outside regularly and he's walked - god help me with potty training!!! On a serious note tho I HAVE to have this sorted before bubs arrives so any suggestions welcome! Oh and when we are out he is shut in his room with toys so i think it's an attention thing! Grrrrr it's seriously stressing me out!!!!!

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about the puppy :wacko:

I wish I had some advise but I think I may be the worst to ask... mine chihuahu is 9 years old and STILL marks in the house sometimes :dohh:! I can't ever take him to anyone elses house because then he is the worst! He was neutered at 6 months old (because chihuahuas are knows to be bad with marking) and still no luck :nope:. I have tried EVERYTHING: crating (which works but I hate to have him locked up), yelling, newspaper, locking him outside for a little while, putting him in the cage when bad, medication (vet thought it may be anxiety), even doggy diapers (they sometimes work, but he figured out a way to pee around them :dohh:). Sometimes when I come home from work, I will see a spot and all I have to do is point and he will run and hide ... ugh... Now mind you, I can take him out and he will pee lots, but if I then leave him, he will pee (just to be bad). 
Long story short, I have no cure, but the doggy diapers (belly bands) did kinda work. 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=dog+belly+band&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy, I'm confused, are you pumping now? I havnt had any leaks yet so I'm sorry if I sound naive :shrug:
> 
> No pumping this early (though I'll probably start at 38 weeks or so because at that point I wouldn't care if it triggered labor.... which is probably pretty unlikey for me)! Just hand expression for now. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Is it unusual that I havent had any milk leaks yet?? :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Steph! He is just 6 months and like u I've tried everything he knows its wrong as he runs and hides grrr ill look into the diapers lol! 

He's having the chop in January! Hahaha


----------



## doggylover

I haven't either steph, and I was wondering the same... Glad you asked!

Thanks ukgirl, I'll have to have a look a sainsburys online as we don't live near one, and Sod's law if I drove to one they wouldn't have any of those sleep suits!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl - Yikes, scratchy! Maisie had crazy long nails (being born at 41 weeks and all!) but only scratched herself once that I can remember. 

Guess if this one likes to scratch, I'll be shoving socks over her hands until we can get some mitts! :haha: Good thing people bought me socks for Maisie before she was born or I wouldn't have any of those, either. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

if you can't get one online doggylover I can post some to you, I live near 3 big ones lol xx 

I posted on the last page that my milk usually doesnt start until the last few weeks before birth, online I read the average is 34 weeks, but some ladies get it sooner. So don't worry if you haven't had any leaks yet :) You are lucky that you save money on pads lol xx

lol littlespy I know right! My kids are accident prone!! Connie was born 2 weeks past her due date I guess that explains her long nails too! Yeh socks work too :) xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy, I'm confused, are you pumping now? I havnt had any leaks yet so I'm sorry if I sound naive :shrug:
> 
> No pumping this early (though I'll probably start at 38 weeks or so because at that point I wouldn't care if it triggered labor.... which is probably pretty unlikey for me)! Just hand expression for now. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it unusual that I havent had any milk leaks yet?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think it _usually_ leaks during pregnancy. Not much, anyway. Not for most people. I bet if you massaged and then tried hand -expressing for a minute or two, you'd be able to squeeze out a few drops (definitely don't recommend trying that to anyone who is high risk! But if curiosity is getting the better of you and you're not high-risk... :haha:). It'll probably be clear right now. I know I have to express several drops before it turns off white. At the end of my pregnancy with Maisie and right after she was born, it was yellow. Clear/white/yellow = all normal colostrum colors. :thumbup:

It doesn't matter. The mechanisms that produce colostrum are diferent than the ones that produce mature milk, anyway. And mature milk won't come in until 24-72 hours (or so... it can take longer. Mine started coming in Friday morning after having her Wednesday evening) after birth.


----------



## kealz194

Doggy lover you can get the sleep suits with attached mittens from most shops, including mothercare next, etc. it's an extra bit of fabric that folds over the end of the sleeve! Usuall in clothing up to 6 months! X


----------



## kealz194

Here is the sleep suit I got from mothercare x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

How have these passed me by?! I need some! Ok maybe not need...but definitely want!


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Here is the sleep suit I got from mothercare x

Even if you don't have trouble with baby scratching itself, those are really good at night because it keeps their itty bitty baby fingers warm. I used to be apalled at how cold dd's fingers when it started getting colder (when she was 4-5 months old). Shouldn't be much of a problem for me this time considering where I live and it's usually already pretty warm by mid April but I know that's not the case everywhere, especially for you Aussies having fall babies!


----------



## ukgirl23

That is like the ones I have Kealz good to know they are in Mothercare and Next too! Xx


----------



## doggylover

I clearly need to stop buying all my baby's clothes from cheap places and start looking at nice places like mothercare and next! (And I would consider sainsburys nice too!) :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> lol talking about overboard..... My bff has already bought Mason a winter coat for next year!!!!
> 
> That's so sweet! I have heard a lot of people buy stuff in the sals for the next year, so in the Christmas sales (if they were us) they'd be buying stuff in 9-12 months size! I am not that organised!Click to expand...

:blush: This is me. But most stuff isn't sufficiently on sale for my liking. Post xmas, I will be buying a snowsuit and coats for sure! We live in New England, it will be cold and you guys might have gathered from previous posts... I buy almost nothing full retail :haha:

Yeah I want to have at least one nursing bra to take to hospital. I'm sure I will get massive post-natal, my boobs are very hormonally sensitive. I have bras I can't even wear when at certain times of my normal menstrual cycle because they squash me. So I'm expecting that. But I figure they will gradually shrink down as nursing/weaning continues so will be able to wear my front closes and smaller nursing bras on the way back down. 

I am on vacation now until the New Year! Wooo hoooo! We're going back to NYC day on the 27th for a few days. Cannot wait. Gonna shop til I drop and have lunch and dinner at my fave restaurants. Eating is the only good part of being pregnant! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

nimbec said:


> Well I'm having major issues toilet training my chuihuaha he keeps marking his territory by peeing on things - I just don't know what to do ..... :( I take him outside regularly and he's walked - god help me with potty training!!! On a serious note tho I HAVE to have this sorted before bubs arrives so any suggestions welcome! Oh and when we are out he is shut in his room with toys so i think it's an attention thing! Grrrrr it's seriously stressing me out!!!!!

Sorry this is happening! Do you use an enzyme cleaner on his pee spots? I forget where you live but I use Nature's Miracle here. Its really good for eliminating the smell that we can't even sense but they can. I also recommend keeping him leashed indoors all the time for a few days. Tie him to your waist, for real. If you are able to correct him every time he even tries to go he will more quickly realize its really bad. And if he is doing it when you are out, then crate training is for sure the best way to stop that. Also going back to basics and giving his treats when he pees outside. This will work really well if you are leashing him to you and correcting when he pees in the house and then giving him mega treats and praise when he's going outside. I know people who have done this with "untrainable" rescues and its worked. Also if he's not neutered that can really help, too. Hope the situation improves!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, wow been busy on here, il try and catch up on what i can remember!

I havent had any milk leakages nor did i last time so dont worry, saying that i had issues with BF too but doubt thats related. My boobs are huge and i hate them, i like and want my normal boobies back lol. They did come back to relative normality last time eventually though!

Re clothes, we arent buying a lot as obviously got a lot from DS which are neutral.. We got so many gifts last time too so would be pointless. Only thing im planning on getting is a couple of packs of sleepsuits as Im having a memory lion made out of Harrisons newborn ones, so gorgous and a lovely thing to keep! Will be doing the same for the new baby too.
I complety recomend the supermarkets for vest and grows though especially Sainos and Asda. But my favourite is next. They just last and last and also have the pull over mits on the cuffs. Harrison has been in the same ones for ages now, they probably come up a little bigger than others. 
We never had any real need for the mitts i think all babies are different when it comes to those though, you either will or wont but they are very cheap to buy in Asda etc. 

There is no way any of my pre preggars clothes get near me at the mo so i salut you ladies who are still in or just outgrowing them! Im very jealous of you!

UKgirl, lovely pics of your babies, so cute! 

Oh and yes im one of those people who buys in the sales for the next year, all Hs clothes hes in this winter were bought in last years sale (mainly next) and the next sale starts online today and my mum has got an early timeslot so she has a massive list for him again in next years size. Luckily its worked out well for us, hes pretty average all round so havent had a problem with the sizing.

Me and OH stayed up in london last night and went to the Olympia horse show, it was lovely, im so tired now though, did a lot of walking and had a lot of hip and back pain by the time we got back to the hotel. Am just taking a bit of time out time now whilst OH runs some errands and Harrison naps.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Well ladies I officially start my Christmas holidays today! DH and I are heading to my parents house for the next 5 days, so I won't be around much for the next while since I won't have as frequent internet access.

I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday! And those of you who are also traveling, be careful--especially if you have snow and ice! Don't go skating down your driveways!

Merry Christmas everyone! :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi Everyone, 

It's so quiet in here today! 

Melissasbump. Thank you :) London and the Olympic horse show sounds lovely! What is a memory lion? xx

Have fun at your parent's house readytomum! Have a lovely xmas! 

Kristabelle have fun in NYC I'm so jealous and I know what you mean about the whole eating thing! :) Xx

Well I am mega busy now during the day until my kids are in bed and it's likely to be that way until school starts up again. So I will probably only be checking in here in the evening and the morning while they are asleep! I hope you all have a lovely Xmas xxx


----------



## doggylover

Morning lovelies! Hope everyone is having a good pre- Christmas weekend. I'm in England with my inlaws for the next week, so relaxing and eating :) 

Love to all!


----------



## ukgirl23

Its my V DAY!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Its my V DAY!!! :)

:happydance: congrats!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay thank you xxx how was the trip to england? Xx


----------



## doggylover

Bumpy!!! The flight was pretty rough, and I can't believe the weather you lot are having over here! It's horrific!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh no!! bumpy flights are not fun during pregnancy. It's a very short flight though isn't it? are you referring to the rain and flooding? lol yeh but I like the warmer temperatures that come with this weather! 13c? yes please!


----------



## doggylover

I know it's roasting! But yeah the rain and the _wind_!! It's blowing a gale out there!

Yeah the flight is only an an hour, so not too bad.


----------



## ukgirl23

Yea! I like the excuse to stay in when it's like that.. no after xmas dinner walks... those are horrid!! 

My kids are destroying me already! lol they can't just get one toy out, they must emty the toy boxes to play with something they always play with! I asked them to tidy the lego and Connie has sat in the box making more lego mazes! lol 
Have to go and tidy up around them before the family arrive with 1 million presents for the kids lol. 

Have a nice day everyone will check back in later... if I survive! xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Have a lovely christmas everyone! We are having friends over for lunch today then the parents arrive later, tomorrow we are doing our "christmas day".


----------



## kristyrich

Hi everyone, hope you are all enjoying the Christmas season! I love Christmas! And today being Christmas eve will be a busy busy day! We are taking the kids to look at Christmas lights tonight and once they are in bed there's about a million presents for steven and I to wrap and put under the tree. I wish I had of wrapped earlier, lol. Tomorrow we will be having Christmas lunch at mums, and then boxing day, we will have Stevens mum here for a week so I'll have lots of help with the kids. I'll actually get to relax!! On another not had anyone else been suffering with bad joint pain?? I can no longer walk properly or even roll in bed!!! It's horrid! I think I'll have to see the physio and probably need a belly support belt. Has anyone used one, do they work? Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## doggylover

Can I ask experienced mummas....what do braxton hicks feel like?

I'm having mild period like cramps in my low abdomen. Haven't had these at all before, so of course I'm scared :blush:


----------



## kristyrich

Doggylover- they feel like a tightening off your uterus and sometimes they do feel a bit like menstrual cramping. I've been getting them a lot. Stretching can also feel like cramps too. Being my fourth pregnancy my branxton hicks are much stronger this time and have started much earlier. Don't worry, whether it's bh or stretching, I don't think you have anything to worry about :)


----------



## kirstabelle

Yep Kristyrich, I have a support belt. I work in retail, so on my feet for hours and hours every shift. I was getting super bad back pain and ligament pain and now that I have been using the belt every time I work I really haven't had any bad pain. So either it works, or my body has adjusted. Maybe a little of both? Anyway, I am going to keep on using mine anytime I know I will be on my feet for 4-5+ hours. 

Doggy I have had the BH contractions. Usually they don't hurt and I just feel my belly tighten and harden, but if I have been having any ligament pain for some reason then my BH contractions also hurt. I said to my MW that I had read BH contractions don't hurt and she said "the man who named them never had one, so I wouldn't trust his opinion" :haha: But sorry you are having pain! Drink lots of water, not enough water can also make you crampy. Feel better!

Prob won't get on here for a couple of days, but hope everyone has a lovely xmas!


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggylover, they can be different for different people. Mine vary, too. Sometimes it is just a tightening feeling and sometimes it's more intense like early labor was for me. That ranges from just... A weird feeling that I cant describe really to period type cramps that come and go. The big thing is to time them. If they are consistant and start getting longer and more frequent (and more intense), it may be time to worry (though could also not be. i was in false labor nearly constantly from 38 weeks on with Mae). I had pretty constant bh contractions from about 28 weeks on with her, too. I've had s couple of pretty intense ones today with several mild ones (as I type now, actually). My uterus just gets super excited, apparently.

So, point is, time them. And it won't hurt anything to call it in if you get very concerned. I'm sure they see it all the time and you'll get peace of mind.

Kirstabelle made a great suggestion. Drink a big glass of water and have a lie down. They will probably calm down after that. :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies :) the pain I was having was constant and unchanging so maybe it wasn't bh and was ligament pain. I think I may be a little dehydrated so will get on that today.

Happy Christmas Eve to all!


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies, doggylover I think it's ligament pain too, when you have braxton hicks your tummy goes hard and you get a little out of breath and usually not more than 5 times an hour xx if you get them drink water and lay on your left side, it takes off the edge if you have pain xx 

I have noticed the ligaments in my pubic area have begun to loosen, I am in so much pain when I turn over in the night, Also having lots of RLS :( the joys of pregnancy!! xx 

Have a lovely xmas eve everyone :)


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies, does any one have or know of group b strep? Got a letter through today addressed to the doctor not even me saying I have it! And I am seriously freaking out!!!!!!! :( x


----------



## ukgirl23

I found this online on the nhs website kealz I hope it helps xx 

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2037.aspx?CategoryID=54

I personally dont know what it is but I'm guessing its a bacterial infection so hopefully they can treat it xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

this link was a bit more helpful Kealz xx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1261271/Expecting-baby-Then-aware-dangers-Strep-B.html


----------



## kirstabelle

My friend had Strep B and it is very common and you don't need to worry about it. Some women test positive and some don't, and as far as I know its just something that is carried and you are not actually sick from it. Usually in the US and Australia they just give you antibiotics in early labour as there is a small chance of passing it to baby which can cause probs for baby. And pretty sure it only matters if you are having a vaginal birth, and I forget if you are one of the people who already know they are having a section? My friend's baby is totally fine, so is my friend :thumbup: I am sorry that some silly admin person has given you a fright on xmas, when your doctor should have been able to explain it to you and not frighten you, instead! Please don't worry x

Merry xmas Eve ladies!


----------



## ukgirl23

yes it is a bit naughty of them to send the letter on xmas when you have to wait to see a doctor to find out what's going on!! xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Hiya ladies, does any one have or know of group b strep? Got a letter through today addressed to the doctor not even me saying I have it! And I am seriously freaking out!!!!!!! :( x

I was positive with Maisie. Seriously nothing to worry about!!! They just put antibiotics in your IV during labor as a super-precaution against bubs contracting it during birth (which is already a miniscule chance even without the antibiotics!). That's all. :flower: I think I have to have the IV meds again despite it being 20 months later because I think if you are a carrier, you are always a carrier whether or not it's present down south when they swab. I've heard of some docs/mws not even bothering to do the swab again if you have tested positive before. Not sure. Guess I'll find out in a few months.


----------



## kealz194

Thanks ladies! I was panicking a bit as the letter was so vague!!! But I am going to complain about them sending me a letter that's not even meant for me, and causing worry! Thing is I saw the bloody doctor who wrote the letter last week and she said nothing!!! Any way I'm going to chill out and enjoy Christmas and worry about it later! Hope u all have a lovely Christmas! Lots of love xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Thanks ladies! I was panicking a bit as the letter was so vague!!! But I am going to complain about them sending me a letter that's not even meant for me, and causing worry! Thing is I saw the bloody doctor who wrote the letter last week and she said nothing!!! Any way I'm going to chill out and enjoy Christmas and worry about it later! Hope u all have a lovely Christmas! Lots of love xxx

Seriously, it isn't anything to worry about now or later.

It is strange to me they would test for it so early, though, but I guess different docs have different procedures. Did they swab you? Or maybe they just went ahead and did it when you had a pap or something? Last time my doc said something like "I'm swabbing for strep b. It's no big deal if you have it, we'll just add antibiotics to your IV during labor. We'll tell you the results of the swab next week at your appointment." It's not like that's a long hard explanation or anything! Here, they routinely test everyone at 36 weeks. My understanding is that they don't routinely test for it in the uk? So plenty of people have it and are popping out babies without the antibiotics with few or no issues.


----------



## kealz194

When I had a bleed at 19 weeks they did a swab then but not for stepb! That was on 17th November, and only just got the results now! In the uk they don't test you for it! Unless they think you could be at risk! So thank goodness I had a swab or I never would have known!!!! X


----------



## ukgirl23

I will be requesting the strep b test after this! I didnt even know this was a thing but apparently its very common! 

Has anyone else removed a naval piercing? I removed mine weeks ago but now the skin has stretched so far its starting to split! This never happened with the other two. Ive had this piercing since I was 15! :/ xxx


----------



## kealz194

Yeah I know! It's good we all chat to each other otherwise none of us would know certain things! I took mine out at about 18 weeks with Paige and never put it back in! But mine still itches where it's stretching!!! X


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I just wanted to wish u all a merry Christmas!!! U have all the familly here and it's BONKERS as some o u may remember I'm doing Xmas lunch for 9 tomorrow eeek!! Sorry if I'm not on much for a few days! Hope all if you are well and bumps are ok! 

Spk soon xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Its the bit of skin inside the hole thats split a bit. Im going to keep it clean with savlon and slap a tonne of cream on it and pray it doesnt split completely! xxx

Merry Christmas Nimbec and everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Merry christmas to all the april mummies and blossoming bumps, hope you all have a wonderful day!! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Merry xmas ladies! Hope you all have a wonderful day... my xmas present is... colostrum yup leaky boobies. Thanks Benson!! Lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

:haha: ukgirl!

Merry Christmas yummy mummies and mummies to be!


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> I will be requesting the strep b test after this! I didnt even know this was a thing but apparently its very common!
> 
> Has anyone else removed a naval piercing? I removed mine weeks ago but now the skin has stretched so far its starting to split! This never happened with the other two. Ive had this piercing since I was 15! :/ xxx

Candy, I just actually took mine out yesterday. It seemed fine and didn;t hurt but all of a sudden, the top hole was red... So I figured I would take it out for a bit, just to make sure it doesnt get infected. My bellybutton looks gross now :haha:. Funny how the piercing covered up the shape it was turning into lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol steph mine is now split inside the hole and red :( is yours infected or just red? Xxx


----------



## doggylover

My SIL requested the strep b test as apparently they don't give it as standard so I will defy be doing the same.

Just ordered my isofix base in the mothercare sale :happydance: reduced from £160 to £112! And my pram is getting ordered in the sale by my mumma tomorrow! So excited!

(And so sad that I'm shopping on Christmas..but it's baby bargains!)


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I think its just red right now... but who knows :dohh:

Doggylover, yay for bargain shopping!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Happy Christmas! Ukgirl that made me chuckle! Hopefully it's not too much for you. 

Doggylover yay to shopping!! Great deal on the base! 

Hope everyone had had an amazing day!!! 

I'm afraid I give no idea on the strep conversation hence I haven't commented but fx its all ok I'm SURE it will all be fine ((hugs)) 

Just think next Xmas we will had little ones crawling about!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph mine looks alot better today really. not as red. hopefully its clearing up a bit. Lol nimbec no it wasnt much just a drop. it freaked poor Aaron out though! hahaha.. 

have you all had a nice xmas? Is anyone shopping in the sales tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## TeAmo

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Nearly bedtime for us so the day will be over for another year :(

We did however book us a little 4d scan as a treat! 19th Jan we get to see our little pink bundle. 

Hope youve all been spoilt xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Merry Christmas ladies!

Should really go to bed but I'm wide awake as passed out on the couch for a big nap at my in laws. Literally all I have done is open presents, eat and sleep all day. Bliss! Hope you all have had equally lovely days :flower:

We got a nice snow flurry in the morning with a nice dusting of snow about and still snow falling out the windows for present opening, but nowhere near enough to interfere with the drive out to the inlaws, so basically perfect!

Winner of most presents today was definitely baby :haha: Not even born and absolutely spoilt! Wish I was shopping tomorrow but we are going for chinese lunch and then to a cousins' engagement party- so no complaints! Can't wait to have a look at what's on sale though of course :haha:

Good night ladies!


----------



## lily28

Belated merry Christmas ladies, hope you had a lovely time with family and friends!!! 
Thinking of all of you <3


----------



## LittleSpy

Only thing I bought today was an Ergo. I was flipflopping on which SSC to get so I asked my local Babywearing, Intl chapter and the unanimous response was Ergo is the best SSC for a toddler and for our climate (super hot summers). Sudden great deal on Amazon for the one I wanted so now I just have to check it out thoroughly to be sure it isn't a fake. Feel pretty confident about the seller after researching, though, and it was fulfilled by Amazon so I think it's genuine. I'm so stupid excited about it! Can tandem wear dd1 in the Ergo and dd2 in a mei tai. :cloud9: Also excited because hubby has expressed interest in wearing Maisie in the Ergo. I was hoping that would be the case. Something about buckles just makes it feel more manly for him, I guess, because he has never touched a sling or mei tai. :haha:

I have my glucose tolerance test in the morning then I have to go back to work, booo!


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow littlespy welldone on the carrier find!! Its good that oh can use it too! I went a bit boxing day sales crazy and brought a carrier too plus a few other bits :D I love baby shopping! 
Good luck for your glucose test tomorrow hope it goes well xxxxx

happy belated xmas to you too lily I hope you had a lovely time xxx

doggylover that woman on that other thread is such a wacko!! Haha xx


----------



## doggylover

She is insane isn't she?! But well done her for being so mature throughout her entire life....lunatic!

I just bought some cloth nappies as they we on sale - itti bitti AIO and snap in ones :) I wasn't planning on buying them but 60% off so I thought I may as well :)

Littlespy that's great about your ergo. I was all set on the ergo, but then heard about the boba and now I am really torn between them!


----------



## Steph82

Good Morning Ladies! 
I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and the craziness starts to slow down lol. 

LittleSpy, good luck for you Glucose test (though I am sure it will be perfect) and yay on the baby wearer you bought. I am still not sure what kind to get :dohh:. I wont be using it that much but would like to have it for around the house and walking the dog etc.


----------



## Steph82

Oh and.... DOWN TO DOUBLE DIGITS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Woohoo for double digits! Steph, you may want to look into mei tais. Very versatile, relatively inexpensive, and very compact for storing. :thumbup: I'll be using one of those, I think, for the newbie mostly. Have one I use with dd now and she loves it but I'm sure the Ergo will be more comfy for both of us due to her age and size.

I'm already terribly bored at the OB office and they haven't even given me the stinking drink yet! :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Thanks LittleSpy, I will check out the Mei tais :thumbup:
I have my Glucose test next week and already have the drink sitting in my fridge... i'm sure nice and chilled will make it much better :nope::sick:

So after reading a post about finding bigger bras, I decided to actually measure myself. I had self diagnosed my size to a 36DD (from a 34D originally) and am in shock, that this size dow not fit right :haha:. Turns out, I need a 34 DDD :dohh: 
I don't want to spend too much on a new bra (since they will most likely grow again :wacko:) but it seems that I can't find anything cheaper then $35. I know thats not horrible, but I really dont want to spend that much lol. I might try the nursing bras that JCPennys has on sale right now. Anyone have any expereince with those?


----------



## LittleSpy

Still at the OB. :wacko: I am JACKED UP. :haha: And so is baby.

No experience with those nursing bras. If you can find one big enough, those front-clasping sports bras are quite comfy and work well for nursing, too. They don't "lift and separate" very well but when it comes to boobs, I personally have no problem sacrificing appearances for comfort, lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaaay for double digits Steph!!! 

Good luck on your glucose tests today ladies! xx


----------



## doggylover

Congrats on double digits steph!! I've also been thinking I need some new bras. The red marks my current ones are leaving get deeper every day!

Hope the GTT went well littlespy.


----------



## LittleSpy

The test went fine, I think. I'd be really surprised if I didn't pass. I felt way wonkier after it with Maisie and I passed with her. Then again, I guess it's possible for my blood sugar to be high and me not have symptoms of it. :shrug:

I am so unfocused at work today. Ugh. I really want to go home!

I have another OB appointment in 3 weeks and then I start going every 2 weeks after that! I can NOT believe this pregnancy is going that quickly! Sometimes it feels like forever until my due date and other times I'm freaking out realizing there are less than 3 months until I'm full term! Haha, the other day hubby was like "Wow, you only have 4.5 months left!" I looked at him and counted on my fingers 3.5 months. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Geez yes, 3 months sounds like its still so far away but then again... :shrug:

OH and I went to look at some used nursery furniture and it turned out to be horrible. They had spray painted some of the furniture to match the rest and that was chipping and flaking :dohh:. Yes, please let me serve my baby some paint chips :growlmad::nope:

So now we are back to square 1 and OH keeps saying: Well we have plenty of time! No, no we don't! We really only have 6 more weekends (since he is only home every other weekend) to find furniture we both like. Grrr... His lack of urgency drives me crazy! 
Not to mention our conversation this weekend on starting a prepaid college fund for the baby :growlmad:. I swear, the man just does not like to plan anything ahead... just see what happens :coffee:. I guess I'm a bit of a schedule and plan freak and hate leaving things to chance :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

My cousin is pregnant. She is only in her 16th week and she already has everything.. its crazy how shes already finished and I still have bits to get. Well thanks to the sales we knocked a lot of the lists down. We are on a budget Steph so we are buying those deep plastic draws to go in our double wardrobe and an under cotbed drawer for a bit more space for nappies and blankets etc. I srill need to buy the matress,bedding,pram,bouncey chair, car seat and cot top changer it is scarey that this time is now speeding right up! Men dont seem to understand the importance of time planning! Hopefully we all get sorted before the end xxx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I saw the pic of the things you bought on FB! Looks like you got TONS out of the way already! That is awesome!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yeh it look s more because the baby bath has a sling in it lol.. I wasnt going to get one but I changed my mind when I saw it. What do you have left to buy and how is your piercing now? I put some moisturiser on mine and its fine now xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Fx glucose tests go well they sound YUK! keep us updated! 

Hmmm im huge in the boob department ....luckily my mum gave me £80 voucher for bravissimo a fantastic but expensive shop over here so i will get one more maternity bra and a few nursing bras when the time comes! 

I've still got some fairly major bits to get, i went to sales today and got my knickers in a right twist :( but got some goodies a mobile from babies r us reduced from £50 to £24.99 and some other small bits inc a thermometer and gripe juice! ok so to tos eof you not on your first.....

what monitor do i need??? one with a movement sensor too? or just noise so can hear them? wondering as they vary in price drastically.....

Also i intend (hope) to breast feed but will need to express too - i wanted to get dr brown bottles but then i saw tommi tippi closer to nature where good for dual bottle & bf - any thoughts? Also is a bottle warmer REALLY necessary???? surley i can bung milk in micro and stir?? 

Bouncers.....how much time do they spnd in them....is it worth buying an all singing all dancing one or just a basic one.....range from £20 - 130 (i'm NOT spending 130 LOL) 

Sorry for all the questions......

hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, the piercing is looking much better!!! The red is almost completely gone but I don't want to put the ring back in just yet... heck, maybe i'll just deal with my ugly belly button until LO is here :haha:
We bought the stroller and carseat, electric swing, highchair (way to early but I couldnt resist but to buy it new for $150 reduced from $250), somes burp cloths and blankets, and TONS of clothes!! My mom bought a bunch, we bought some, and now a friend jsut gave us a huge box filled with clothes from 12m - 2 years (most still with tags :dohh:). I am really trying to wait to buy more until after the baby shower! I just wish I had the furniture so I could start on room decorations. 

Nimbec, yay for the giftcard! I'm sure you will use every bit of it


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all, hope everyone had a fantastic few days! 
Ive really completly grown in size over last few days! Not sure if baby or food but im getting to that uncomfortable stage and its way too early for that!

Nimbec re your questions.. I use/used Tommee Tippee bottles and am again, i found them fab but then again, i wasnt able to bf so all was bottle fed. But they were good. I did have the bottle warmer, used it and plan to again, however with H his bottles do now go in the microwave, im a bit more cautious with newborns though, but as long as you shake well you dont NEED one. 

Re monitors, a lot of people will recomend you get one with movement sensor, us personally never used one of those as thought it would make us more paranoid. We have a tommee tippee one which is great, easy to use and reliable and we plann to carry on using it with this baby, its really down to personal preference. 

Re bouncers, i agree dont spend stupid money on them, as for use, it depends on your baby, some will happily while away the time in them and even nap in them where as some seem to hate them! I would just get a basic type one and you can always upgrade or get a swing later on if they get on with it. They ARE handy though even if you need to pop baby down for a minute to go to the loo or something!


I am very boobilicious too and hate it! Im counting down the weeks now, dont get on with pregancy, just want my baby in my arms! 
And was looking at sale sites over last few days, cant think of a single thing i want or need yet for this baby!


----------



## melissasbump

Re belly button piercings, i took mine out when pregnant with H and never put it back in. My stomach isnt quite what it was so not planning on showing it off anytime soon lol. 
Never had any isse with the hole though although you can still see it.


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- a good rule of thumb is to choose a bottle with nipples closest to your own. Yes, really! :haha: And sloooowwwwwww flow nipples if you're going to be introducing a bottle in the first few weeks (like first 6 or so) unless you already know you have super fast letdown. The slowest you can find (some bottle brands have preemie nipples and I've been hearing from lower/slower supply moms those work out alright for them). I have a friend on another thread who just gave birth, introduced a bottle right away and didn't follow that slowest-possible-flow nipple advice and now her baby won't nurse at all. :nope: That is exactly what happened to me wtih Maisie and not only is exclusively pumping such a humongous pain in the ass, having a baby reject your boobs when you're deep into baby blues can be really emotionally taxing (silly thinking back on it now how much I let it get to me but it was really really upsetting at the time!). That experience is going to vary baby to baby but I feel like it's better safe than sorry. If you need to supplement for some reason, I recommend a supplemental nursing system over a bottle in the very early days. :thumbup: I don't think that's something you need to worry about before baby gets here, though (unless someone had a history of supply problems like I do)!

A bottle warmer was absolutely not necessary for us. Microwaving is generally not recommended (esp because you shouldn't _shake_ breast milk), so we just warmed chilled breast milk under warm water and gave room-temp formula (made it on the spot since we combo fed and never knew how much formula we'd need in a day. That stuff is way too expensive to waste!). Even completely defrosting a bag of frozen breast milk doesn't take much time under warm water. But, I'll mention that I had a friend with a very picky baby and I don't know if she could have survived (so she claims, at least!) without a bottle warmer. :shrug: I'm personally choosing to go without again this time and if we end up with a crazy-picky baby, then stores will still be selling them in April. :winkwink:

We didn't need a monitor at all for the first 2-3 months. We never really left baby's side (she didn't really get the "you're supposed to sleep" memo :haha:). BIL gave us a video monitor which we considered returning for the first few months but that thing turned out to be priceless from about 4-5 months! I LOVE it! Still use it daily during naps. The camera is infrared, so you can see her really well at night in the dark, too (not that she's been sleeping in her crib lately... :blush:). Lots of peace of mind for me so I highly recommend them.

Bouncers -- Dd spent pretty much any time she wasn't being held in one of them for the first 4 months of her life. After she could roll over, it was useless. We had a nicer one (gifted, 2nd hand) and a cheaper one (also gifted 2nd hand) and we actually preferred the cheaper one (like $20 new) because it bounced more! She didn't give a flying crap about music or vibration (probably also varies from kid to kid) and we never used those features (though I'm pretty sure the cheaper one had both anyway). She wasn't super interested in the dangling toys until she was 3-4 months old, if I remember correctly. And since she started rolling right before she turned 4 months old, the use of the toy bar was really short-lived. Very unnecessary, IMO. We didn't even have it attached most of the time since it was easier to get her in/out without it. Once she started rolling, I felt like putting her in the bouncy seat was really unsafe. She almost flipped it over a few times before I put it away. That was one advantage of the more expensive one -- it had a wider base so was safer for her those last few times we used a bouncy seat.

Ugh, I've crashed from my sugar high. I'm so sleepy. :sleep: Still have 2.5 more hours of work today. :nope:

I keep freaking about how we have to buy another crib (pretty sure toddler bed isn't happening in time). We're better off waiting for our tax return to buy it so it'll be a couple months, still. I'm a bit of a planner so the waiting makes me anxious! It's not a huge deal, really. It's not like we couldn't use the pack n play if needed. And, based on my previous experience, it's not like I can expect the baby to actually sleep for the first couple of months anyway. :dohh: I do think nesting is starting to kick in for me, though. I pulled out all the newborn clothes a few days ago and put them in a box to wash and hang at some point over the next couple of months. They're so itty bitty!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Yes, please let me serve my baby some paint chips :growlmad::nope:

:rofl::rofl:

Nimbec: we bought a bouncer from Argos that was about £35 and it vibrates. My nephew spent a lot of time in his, so I wanted to get a decent one...but they are so expensive! So we went for the cheaper end of the good spectrum (if that makes sense!) as I've also heard that some babies hate them. I also bought tommee tippee bottles, just two (just in case I cant bf and for any time I go out) in terms of a warming bottles, you aren't supposed to microwave in case there ar pockets of very hot liquid - but my SIL always warms my nephew's bottles in a Pyrex jug of warm water.

My SIL text me today with a great list of stuff she is lending us, lots of clothes, baby bath, monitor (with breathing mat, I'm non-negotiable on that as I know I will be neurotic. I'm also getting a portable clip on breathing monitor for naps downstairs. I know it's insane, but I know I will just be panicking constantly otherwise. When we babysat my nephew I found the little "click...click" of his breathing very reassuring, and it was really a background thing so not taking over from what i was doing)
so apart from nursery furniture, we are actually all done!! And nursery furniture isn't until February as my in laws ar buying us that when they come to visit then.
I'm sure there is loads we could still buy, but dh and I aren't big "stuff" people for ourselves, so we have the necessary for baby, and one or two little extras and that's that.

Can you all believe how quickly this is going?!?! Tomorrow I am in 3rd tri, and on Saturday it's 3 months to my due date!!!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> (esp because you shouldn't _shake_ breast milk)

:haha: this reminded me of a priceless comment from my dad to my SIL: it was maybe 3 months after my nephew was born, and she was on the treadmill in our gym. My dad popped out to ask her something and apparently said to her

"Jacob will be getting butter for tea if you keep bouncing the milk up and down like that!"

:rofl: he's such a loser sometimes, luckily my SIL was very relaxed about us referring to her as a dairy cow!


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: Doggylover, that is something my dad would say :haha:


----------



## nimbec

thanks for all your info ladies - fab as always!!!!

hahahahahah that was a BRILLIANT comment! sorry i can so see my oh saying that to me!

doggylover its soooooo exciting isnt it .....i'm only a few days behind you and also excited about 3rd tri :) :) :) 

Ok thats a thought i think i will do middle of the road....and i know what u mean about monitors i'm also seriously NEUROTIC so a mat maybe just what i need!! think i may have to rob a bank tho!!


----------



## doggylover

Mothercare have the angelcare monitor on sale, down from £99 to £66 at the minute. It was the one I was going to get if I couldn't borrow SIL.


----------



## LittleSpy

Someone gifted me a 2nd hand angelcare monitor/mat and we never used it. :shrug: The crib has to have a solid bottom (so no slats or metal cage thing like our crib has) for it to work. And if you have a wooden foundation or wooden floors, I'm not sure you should bother with it because it will pick up movement from that as well and could give you false peace of mind (so for me, it would have made me even more neurotic! :haha:). We have wooden everything so our floors move a lot when anyone walks, or from the bass from a passing car or the spin cycle on the washing machine. :dohh: I was able to watch dd breathe in the video monitor if I needed to (um... I still do it sometimes :blush:).

I don't know about the clip thing doggylover is talking about (nor do I want to know because I don't want to have to buy one :haha:).


----------



## doggylover

:haha: I'm going to tell you anyway in case anyone else wants to know! Sorry!! It's actually something I read about somewhere on b+b ages ago.

Snuza make clip on monitors that attach to baby's nappy and are basically a portable breathing monitor. I'm getting the snuza go, but I think they have other models too.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks doggylover and littlespy i've just found them on mothercare now - it recommends to put a 1/4inch ply underneath if you have slats......just asked oh and he says thats easy enough to do - it seems to have good reviews - oh just winced at me when i told him price oooooops i told him its cheap compared to babies life and me being neurtic and unable to leave bubs room LOL LOL!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec tell him you want the one with a video monitor as well...then look up the price and let him decide ;)


----------



## nimbec

Hehe Doggylover I like your logic!! I just said well u can buy it now ....or ...buy it in 2 months at full price hahaha!! His choice hehe!


----------



## doggylover

OUCH!!! What the f**k is my baby doing tonight?! It feels like s/he is pinching my insides, and actually poking my bladder with their finger.

Not pleasant! This is the first time the little buggar has hurt me, and it better not continue!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Well my Lucas just tried to get into my bed and now Im wide awake so I guess I shall give my input to nimbec too :p I used avent bottles and tommie tippie with my kids and found the advent bottles slightly easier but it is all about finding what works best for you. I bf'ed and bottle fed with no issuesnon both bottles. I guess my kids didnt care about the teat just that they were getting food haha. Make sure you get 1drop bottles for birth and 2drop bottles for about 2 months onwards until your baby needs more milk faster. You'll be surprised at how fast babies can drink! Having the right teat flow stops the baby drinking too fast and spitting it all back up. Avent and tommie tippie both have air flow so it helps baby taking in air between sucks. 

baby bouncing chairs are tricky. I had an old cheapy one which was perfect then I got a new one with lihts and sounds and luke hated it. he was all bunched up in it and his neck looked wonky so I got rid. Inprefer the basic sling chairs. they use them for around 2 years so pay a decent amount but dont go nuts. 

I also am getting the snuza go nappy clip. it clips onto the nappy and if the baby stops breathing for a few seconds it senses it through belly movements and vibrates to stimulate the baby to breathe naturally. If the baby still doesnt breathe it sounds an alarm so you can give cpr etc. I prefer those to the mats because the baby can move off the mat. the mat is under a matress and the mat isnt really as effective. plus with the snuza go you can take it in the car or on holiday. I found mine for £70 on ebay. 

as for baby monitors. If you live in a small place like me or all on one level you wont really need one. I have the bedroom next to the front room so can just pop in and out and hear for cries. If you live in a house or have baby in another room sleeping I would suggest a video monitor so you can see baby and hear him. A normal sound monitor is fine too though as long as you feel it is good enouh for you then its fine.

I think I covered all the questions. Im on my phone so can't skip back. Most baby items you need are more about personal comfort and finding what works for you and your baby. Kind of like finding a new car. There are many types but you have your favorites which wont be the same as my favorites. Sorry for the crap description. Its late ;) 


glad your piercing is better steph. It sounds like you have loadsof baby stuff! Next we have to pack our hospital bags for us and baby eeeeek! 

Doggylover that comment was hilare! Men are so silly! 

I am having some bladder control issues as Im getting bigger. If I laugh too much I actually pee my pants a little. Connie thinks this is hillarious Im not so sure. 

My baby has been hurting me a bit lately too. he has some mean elbows on him :( I get it when Im cooking near the gas burner. He moves towards the heat and rubs up against my tummy with his pointy elbows haha. And when Im watching tv... God forbid I lay party on my tummy. He hates that. He kicks the part of my tummy where the bed is until I roll over! Hes starting to get a bit of a personality already. 

Oh well I spose I should go back to sleep before Im awoken at 6 to make them breakfast hehe. Good night ladies xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> OUCH!!! What the f**k is my baby doing tonight?! It feels like s/he is pinching my insides, and actually poking my bladder with their finger.
> 
> Not pleasant! This is the first time the little buggar has hurt me, and it better not continue!!!

:haha:
It starts (LOL! I first typed "sharts." I certainly hope that's not what baby is doing in there)!

Maybe it was in my head, but toward the end with Maisie, I would swear she was like... literally trying to claw her way out -- I could feel her fingernails scratching me! And she'd definitely poke me back if I poked her and stuff like that. Yay! It's about to get so fun! And uncomfortable! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl is right. We don't really NEED any of this baby stuff. :haha: Some diapers and onesies and receiving blankets, maybe a couple of basic bottles and a place to sleep pretty much covers all the basics. Everything else is extra. It really is all about the heightening the parents' comfort levels. :winkwink: And since all parents and babies are different, what one person found essential someone else is going to find totally useless. :shrug:

You guys totally have me adding that stupid diaper clip to my registry (that no one knows about :haha:), though. Not sure if I'll get it since I pretty much expect this baby to be attached to me 24/7 for at least the first 3 months but it's nice to consider. :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

LOL at all the little pokes we are getting!! 

Its funny, I actually wait for them and then once he pokes too hard I complain :haha:. This weekend, I swear Grayson was breakdancing in there and I just kept feeling him in different places! I called OH to come feel (casue if I get up and walk around, he usually stops lol). As soon as OH put his large/ warm hand on my belly... the baby stopped :sleep:. Being the patient man that he is... he went back to what he was doing and not even 5 sec after he moved his hand, baby kicked like he was trying to break his own water :haha:. I guess he told his daddy what he thought of him :rofl:

So here is a TMI question... Is anyone else NOT enoying sex anymore?? :blush:. Not only is my sex drive completely gone (which is total opposite of before BFP) but it actually feels miserable when we do :wacko:. We still DTD when he is home every other weekend but I think its more just to ensure that we are still "OK and Normal"?!? Does that make sense?


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph -- I haven't enjoyed sex since I got pregnant with Maisie. :nope: It hurt when I was pregnant with her and it hurt even more after I had her. We actually haven't bothered since I got pregnant this time (I've, of course, helped hubby out in other ways, but I just don't want it at all). :shrug: I had a low sex drive to begin with, really, and pregnancy really, really kills it for me. I wish I were like the pregnancy books all say I should be! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Yeah we've had sex twice since I got pregnant. And the first time actually HURT. The second time was ok, but I just felt so...uncomfortable. Not physically, but ...mentally?! I keep telling dh we NEED TO HAVE SEX but we never get round to it :shrug: and now I'm so big I can't see it working well :haha: we are strictly missionary style (very boring, but it works for us lol!) so it's a possibility we may not do it until well after baby is born. Maybe never again :rofl:

And littlespy...clawing her way out?! What a horrible thought! Although the pain my baby was causing me last night I can totally see how that can happen. Not looking forward to that at all!

Steph my dh is awful about getting to my belly in time to see/feel the kicks. So (maybe I said this already?) last night I put the remote on my belly and we watched it bounce around. You can see it wobble with all the tiny movements as well, and dh can see that so much more easily!


----------



## ukgirl23

I used to not enjoy sex but my OH loves it so we have found a good 3 or 4 positions that work for us and it has made it more fun, plus it seems a lot more intense the further along I get lol. Some nights we will work each other up for it then be too tired to follow it through and fall asleep haha.. Usually this would annoy me but I'm just as sleepy as he is lately so I don't mind.


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> we may not do it until well after baby is born. Maybe never again :rofl: QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> then be too tired to follow it through and fall asleep haha.. Usually this would annoy me but I'm just as sleepy as he is lately so I don't mind.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> If you asked me right now... I think I would be fine to never have sex again lol. I think OH is relieved that I have no drive right now because he does not find pregnancy sexy :haha: (he hasnt said anything but I can tell :haha:)Click to expand...


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas break! DH and I are back home now, and you'll have to forgive me for not reading back on everything to catch up properly.

doggylover: my LO has been causing some pain too! I'm pretty sure Peter's feet are pointed straight down, because last night while we were on the train on the way home, I kept getting kicked in the crotch from the inside! It was incredibly unpleasant. I tried wiggling my belly a bit to get him to move to another position, and even went for a walk to try and shift things around. Finally it stopped! 

I guess it must be all the sugary goodies I've had these last few days, but LO is going crazy bouncing around in there! Dh has got to feel it a few times now.

We have our baby shower weekend set now for Feb. 09th so I'm pretty excited for that! We got some adorable little bits of stuff for Christmas too. 

Getting close to v-day!!


----------



## doggylover

Gld you had a good Xmas readytomum :) and I agree, probably all the sugar I've been having has been making baby super active! The poor thing is strung out on a sugar high!

Steph, the only reason I currently see a need for sex in the future is for more babies :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Steph, the only reason I currently see a need for sex in the future is for more babies :haha:

Pretty much. We didn't dtd more than a few times (I mean, seriously, ouch for me) until ttc #2. Then it still wasn't fun for me, tbvh. :nope: I try not to let the discomfort show (because hubby happens to not be a sadist) but it's really difficult for me! There has to be some procedure to repair a vagina, right? :haha: :nope:

And I'm very boring (or lazy) and prefer missionary, too. Hubby really doesn't care for it (but will take what he can get most of the time). So at least if we ever get around to it before this baby is born, he'll get his way because missionary is completely out of the question at this point. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Vagina repair serice! I think your onto something :haha:


----------



## doggylover

:haha: steph! You can draw up the plans for that one!

Littlespy I'm glad to hear you say that. Tbh, dh and I have never had a wild or particularly active sex life. We both used to enjoy the two week wait as it gave us an excuse to just go to bed and sleep :rofl: so good to know that we won't be the only ones who aren't dying to get back to it! Not so nice to hear about the discomfort you suffer from though. I think you said before that was from tearing during Maisie's birth? That scares me....a LOT.


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I knew the girl who delivered both my babies. Norway is a small place haha. She stiched me up tight after I had Lucas even though I didnt need it. Took a year to heal but it wasnt like I was a bucket after birth anyway. Im sad that she wont get to deliver this one and Im sure I'll get treated like a cattle. get me in to pop him out then get me home as they need the bed. 

We have found a new flat. We are going to view it on tuesday. Im so excited. its much bigger than this place and nicer. Plus its ground floor so no stairs! Yay.. I hope we can get it!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, I shall start on the business plan :rofl:

Candy, Good luck with the flat! It sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## doggylover

Candy that's great about the potential be flat- fingers crossed for you!

And hopefully we'll all be able to be kicked out of hospital quickly..so no complications! Although as a FTM I'll be terrified about what to do with the baby when I get home!!


----------



## Steph82

https://thelaughingstork.com/blog/2...-between-your-second-pregnancy-and-the-first/


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> https://thelaughingstork.com/blog/2...-between-your-second-pregnancy-and-the-first/

:haha:

And thank goodness for my MIL remembering #4, as she gave me 4 new pair of _big fat_ PJ pants for Christmas! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Great news on the new apartment! Fx it's awesome and you get it!

doggylover -- I can only assume it's from the tear. I guess it was at a weird angle or stitched poorly or something. It seems a lot of women tear and heal really well and don't have problems at all. :thumbup: At my 6 week pp visit, I wasn't cleared for sex like most people are. She said to wait at least 2 more weeks (ha, yeah, no problemo, doc!). I apparently had a shit ton of stitches and they hadn't fully dissolved at 6 weeks. Sadly, the missionary position is the one that hurts the most now. :dohh: And the least painful is me on top. :dohh::dohh: Ugh. :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hey girls sorry i've been quiet today i've over done it over last fews days and am utterly exhausted today (worked ie taught for 6hrs drove 3!) 

hehe thankyou so much to all of you on advice i think im now going for the clip on and a cheap ish monitor as well :wacko: 

hmmm sex is an odd one for me atm, we have only dtd 3 times since pg as we where on a ban which to be honest suited us!! However i became very horny and resorted to self satisfication :shrug::blush::blush: which seemed to work well untill the last few weeks and now its HORRID my tummy goea all hard and i'm not relieved at all grrrr so thats well and truly finished it all for me. Oh isn't keen anymore as bump is large so i think we are on a no sex until after thing and even then i think it will only be occassionally untill we try for #2. We atre not adventerous either....no swinging from shandeleers for me i'm afraid!!

Candy the flat sounds great fx for you!!! whe wpould you be able to move? is it still close to the shcool? 

vagina repair service hahahahahahah i'd sign up!!!

Glad u enjoyed xmas readytomum - i think all the babies are sugared up atm - i've had WAY WAY too much ooooooops!! 

Well i'm falling asleep typing ...i'll pop in and read tonight but may not post as shattered and a bit concerned that i really have overdone it....nearly fainted ion the loo earlier :nope:

Ouch littlespy that sounds painfull :( and hard work u on top hehe!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks Ladies, hopefully we can move in, in early feb. It's about 5 minutes up the road so we would have to leave for school a bit earlier but it's still close so tht's great. 

My tummy goes hard too after sex and eases off after a few moments, The orgasms set off a contraction x


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec glad to hear another person saying they are unadventurous in the bedroom - I hear all these people telling stories about all sorts and just think "that will never be us. Thank god"!! 

Steph lol at that link- I was thinking recently how much different it must be when you are onto #2 (or more!) definitely won't have the amount of time to sit around googling and researching like I do now!!

Littlespy I would simply refuse to be on top all the time...too much like hard work :haha: 

My LO is enjoying the new found sensation of jabbing me in the ladder when it's full. W had some serious words earlier...........to no avail. Little git!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I feel like me and Aaron are the only ones still going for it now! haha! xx


----------



## doggylover

Power to you!! You make sure you let Aaron know how lucky he is! Tell him about all our poor oh's who are getting none!!

Honestly, I am 1 day into the 3rd tri and whatever way baby is lying, everything feels so DIFFERENT. The movements are different, and I can actually feel baby putting pressure on various bits of me, in a not pleasant way. Next 13 weeks shall be fun....:haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover I didn't know you were in the third tri!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! home stretch!! xxx


----------



## Steph82

LMAO Doggylover i'm with you... LO is constantly changing positions... none of which seem comfortable for sex lol. Candy, you let Aaron know he's lucky :haha:
We have tried various positions and nothing feels right. OH and I havnt discussed it because I think we both don't want to upset the other one ahaha... but deep down, I don't think I could happier with him not being home most of the time :rofl: and I don't think he minds either :haha:


----------



## doggylover

:haha: steph, at least with dh away you have an amazing excuse not to be dtd!! I know what you mean about upsetting one another. I am happy as anything being sexless right now, but i suggest it to dh every so often just in case he misses it! He clearly doesn't know what to say that is the 'right' thing, so mainly stays quiet!!

Thanks Candy, just arrived in third tri today! And tomorrow it's 3 months exactly until my due date! Praying it all goes quickly!

In other news, just had a braxton hicks! I think...my whole abdomen definitely went rock hard, but it wasn't sore at all. Honestly, third tri is already so different :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ladies I am sorry i have been gone for awhile. DH and i have separated and we also found out there is something wrong with Emmaleigh. Her nuchal fold is measuring to small which is an indicator of Congenital heart defects. We have to go to a specialist but because the Holidays can't get in. They have kicked her due date back because she is measuring small also. That is on top of all of our other stress of the custody and financial problems. I really hate busting in here with my bad drama news while you all are so happy. I am just so heart broken and alone and really can't take anymore.


----------



## ukgirl23

I've told him he's lucky and that most of you aren't having sex haha. He looked a bit surprised. I did go through a phase of not wanting it around the beginning of the second tri but lately I want it all the time! lol. 

aww doggylover, I can't wait to join you in 3rd tri, I pop over to the boards there often as I'm kinda ready to be done with second tri now lol. 

steph l was trying to get OH to go out one night with his friends just so I can watch romance movies and read magazines and eat junk without him farting away in the background or calling my movies ''gay'' and ''cheesy'' haha. He's always home! x


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown I am soo sorry to hear this! I truly hope that things turn around and the Emmaleighs measurements were just off! Did they not see anything in prior scans? Could it have been a bad scan? I'm just so sorry and have everything crossed that it will be ok. 
With the stress of the situation you are going through, I can see how that would influence your relationship with DH... but again... I hope time will sort everything out! :hugs::hugs:

lease let us know if there is anything we can do :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown :hugs: that is so sad about you and DH I hope that you can work things out if there is a chance or at least be friends for the kids. How did they only just suddenly find this out about Emmaleigh?? did they not know she was small from scans before? I hope she's just a little girl and that they are wrong about her heart. I hope you can get in to the specialist soon. They measured Connie as small and she come out normal size. I really hope they are wrong xxx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> I've told him he's lucky and that most of you aren't having sex haha. He looked a bit surprised. I did go through a phase of not wanting it around the beginning of the second tri but lately I want it all the time! lol.
> 
> aww doggylover, I can't wait to join you in 3rd tri, I pop over to the boards there often as I'm kinda ready to be done with second tri now lol.
> 
> steph l was trying to get OH to go out one night with his friends just so I can watch romance movies and read magazines and eat junk without him farting away in the background or calling my movies ''gay'' and ''cheesy'' haha. He's always home! x

LOL I LOVE having him home, but I also enjoy watching my girly shows, walking around like a complete mess and going to bed at 7.30pm. oh... and i like not feeling bad about not having sex since hes not here ahahaha


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown said:


> Ladies I am sorry i have been gone for awhile. DH and i have separated and we also found out there is something wrong with Emmaleigh. Her nuchal fold is measuring to small which is an indicator of Congenital heart defects. We have to go to a specialist but because the Holidays can't get in. They have kicked her due date back because she is measuring small also. That is on top of all of our other stress of the custody and financial problems. I really hate busting in here with my bad drama news while you all are so happy. I am just so heart broken and alone and really can't take anymore.

:hugs: a million hugs for you. I am so sorry to hear about you and dh, and I hope that it is simply the stress of this super crappy time you have been having and you guys are able to resolve and be a family again soon if that's what you both want. And in terms of Emmaleigh, I am praying that she is just a little munchkin, and that all previous measurements have been correct and she is perfectly healthy. And if not, I know that you will still be the best mom in the world in helping her deal with any medical issues she has. You know we are all here for you whenever you need us.

Candy, 3rd tri boards are a bit scary though, all "I'm in labour" and such the like!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks y'all! She was very uncooperative in her previous scan to this one and they blame that for just now finding it. DH and his 8 brothers and sisters were 4-6 lb babies and DS was only 6 lbs when he was born also. I am not sure they asked a bunch of scary questions about being dizzy, if i had been bleeding, and if i felt her moving normally still. I was really in shock by all of this and it didn't help that DH and I are trying to be civil for DS. 

I do want to be a family and he doesn't at this point. I have done everything i know from letting him express his feelings of hurt to telling him that i love him and know that we will get through this. He just doesn't want it. I try to talk to him but as soon as i get emotional he flips out. My mom thinks maybe he needs a breather from it all and will be back. I just don't know if we can fix us after all of this.


----------



## doggylover

Maybe your mom is right...but then again when you have a family, you don't GET a break. You signed up for a family, and you don't get to take a break just because it all gets too much for you. Especially when your wife is 6 months pregnant!! Sounds like you are doing your best, and there is only going to be so much you can do :hugs: I'm so sorry that so much shit has come your way all at once.


----------



## nimbec

Mommabrown I'm so so sorry you are having to go through all this!! Hopefully oh will come around in time - sometimes men are just utterly crap with stress and emotion and once things calm down he may remember what you had and want to be a family again - I hope so! I'm sending huge hugs to you!!! Also I hope emmeleiagh is jut a tiny baby sounds as if this is definately possible! Also even if there was a defect (fx not) they have amazing technology these days an she could prob lead a totally normal life. I've had heart probs myself and work as a ccu/ cardiac intensive care nurse (although I'm on a break at moment and teaching horses lol!) it's amazing what can be done. As the others have said WE are all here for you all the time and if we can do anything please say - please talk as much as you need too!! (((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Mommabrown

That is exactly how i feel doggylover you don't get to decide when you can be in someone's life and not by how much shit you can or can't take. I feel like since i am at rock bottom the only other way is up from here. I just have to pull myself together and keep moving forward for me and the kids.


----------



## nimbec

Oh mommabrown you have so much strength you can do this. I agree he shouldn't get to decide he needs to grow a pair!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown you are so strong! You are doing so well xx I wish it wasn't like this for you. I know from experience with Aaron when he is scared or upset about a situation, or feels out of his depth he blames everyone else and goes off to hide for a while, we once broke up for 6 months. But we stayed faithful and he come back saying how sorry he was and how he just needed time to get his head together. I know it's not great when you are pregnant but if in the future he changes his mind I wouldn't be surprised. Men are children, and they hate admitting to being scared etc. I really hope she is just going to be a tiny baby and nothing else. Like everyone has said technology and medicine these days is amazing. My friend had a baby with her intestines on the outside of her body ( I can't remember the name) The doctors told her that her baby would die if she went to term and live a shit life etc, but she refused to abort and her little girl is amazing, she's 2 now, she has a few food issues but she is getting there, she's a healthy happy toddler it really is amazing the journey she's come through. Kids are little fighters, they heal quickly and don't let shit phase them. I really hope Emmaleigh is fine but if she does have a heart problem I'm sure they have the resources to sort it out xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ukgirl. I don't know at this point. He is great at blaming me and says its the end of the line for us and he wants a divorce. I hate even talking with him because we can't be civil to save our lives because i want him and to be a family. I don't see him coming back he has bitched about not having sex and then to the point when he has to be gone he thinks i have a boyfriend. He really just is not happy and this was his ticket out. 

I agree with technology and really know that my little girl will be in great care no matter what happens. It seems there is alot of confusion about her nuchal fold in the forums so hopefully it will be absolutely nothing and just an error the tech made.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown said:


> Ladies I am sorry i have been gone for awhile. DH and i have separated and we also found out there is something wrong with Emmaleigh. Her nuchal fold is measuring to small which is an indicator of Congenital heart defects. We have to go to a specialist but because the Holidays can't get in. They have kicked her due date back because she is measuring small also. That is on top of all of our other stress of the custody and financial problems. I really hate busting in here with my bad drama news while you all are so happy. I am just so heart broken and alone and really can't take anymore.

:hugs:

On a positive note, if you were 10 dpo on 7/30, you would be "due" on 4/12, the day after me as I o'ed on 7/19. So it makes sense she would be "measuring small" for 4/6. Plus, if she's just a smallish baby, she'd be measuring even smaller than 4/12.,Hope they just got a bad measurement and the specialist confirms all is well.


----------



## LittleSpy

Alright, we have resettled on a name. Violet Isobel it is, again! :wohoo: Wonder how long it will stick this time. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah they have her at April 10th and are not taking her till the 9th for sure at 8:00 in the morning because they don't want to risk anything.It was such a whirlwind appointment yesterday that i am not even sure what we are risking???
Thank you i haven't even thought back a moment to my ovulation! That really clicked on a light bulb. They moved her due date up because of how big she was measuring at first (based on their measurements in August) I am ok with it as i want her to be as healthy as possible. I really hope because she is a major pain in the butt when it comes to u/s that it is a total fluke!


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> Alright, we have resettled on a name. Violet Isobel it is, again! :wohoo: Wonder how long it will stick this time. :haha:

:thumbup: Love the name!!!

How is everyone? I'm busy with work before the end of the year but having lots of fun in the evening with DH and friends... I finally managed to go and do some shopping for baby! I got a few clothes and bibs, and a carry sling!
Our V day was on Thursday, wooohoo! I 'm glad we reached this milestone without any serious problems!!!

I must say that I love my 2 good friends: they packed a special "pregnancy emergency packet" for me with chocolates, herbal tea, nutritious snacks and pack juice, body products <3 I feel loved!:cloud9:

I hope everyone is good! I will catch up with all the ladies' news soon!!!:winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

Yay little spy on choosing your name! It's so pretty! And of course since we have chosen Isabelle it gets a big thumbs up from me!

Lily that was so sweet of your friends! I wish someone would pack me a bag with chocolate...never mind the other bits! And congrats on your v day!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwwww lily your friends are lovely. I wish I had a pregnancy survival pack!! Xxx
CONGRATS ON V DAY!! 

mommabrown do you know when your appointment with the specialist will be yet? Or are you waiting to find out after new years? Xx

Well my ex husband is coming over next week. We took the kids to see the center so they wont be scared when we take them and drop them off there. They are more interested in the toy room than seeing their dad. Then the week after we have court. Im going to ask for a stay of court so I dont have to go back until after Ive had my baby because of the costachondria and fainting etc I have to take care of ALL my kids and he is welcome to the contact center to see them in the meantime. 

Im not feeling particularly happy with him at the moment after I caught a sneak peak at his facebook and saw that he had been talking about me on his main wall. saying how the kids are suffering because of my mental issues and how I refuse him contact. Then his family join in with how our kids would have a better life with him. I was so upset because Ive raised my kids alone for the past 4 years and they have an amazing life. They are clean happy and healthy and I have sent him pictures monthly and offered for him to come over to see them. I am fed up with it now. I think now I need to focus on Benson Connie and Lucas and make sure we are okay until Ive given birth x


----------



## TeAmo

Hope you are all well! 

Lovely name LittleSpy! We are still up in the air on names!!! :) We've realised that we have actually bought NOTHING for baby apart from her cot! oh dear. We need to get cracking xx


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo, you need to get sale shopping!! Loads of time still left to get everything, don't panic!

Ukgirl, your ex is horrible :( and his family don't know anything about connie and Lucas's day to day life with you so how dare they comment on it all? And maybe if your ex wasn't the type of evil (and from what you've mentioned in the past, I don't think evil is an exaggeration) person he is, then they would still get to see their grand kids/niece and nephew because you wouldn't have been forced to flee to get away from him. You're 100% right, focus on you, connie, Lucas and benson, and forget them for as long as the courts will allow xx


----------



## ukgirl23

TeAmo doggylover is right.. get down to the sales!! we got almost all we needed in one shop for about £100, just bedding and buggy to get now, then my hospital bags need sorting x 

yup Doggylover, the thing that annoys me is that I've bent over backwards for him and his family to see them. I've swallowed my own feelings to have them in my home and they were rude to me then too. I even offered to cook xmas dinner for him and the kids and go to my mums for a few hours so he could have xmas day with them and he refused it. So I don't know how I've stopped him seeing them. I have G.A.D but I go to every school play and function to support them even though crowds make me panicky lol. My kids have every thing they need physically and I support them emotionally too. I feel like nothing I do would be good enough for his family. The only thing I'm guilty of is being over protective but that is because of what me and Connie went through in Norway. I really cannot wait for the kids to be old enough to look after themselves and decide what they personally want. 
I'm hoping the stay of court will be granted. Otherwise on the 23rd I'll be in court for a whole day. I'm not sure if I can cope with that at the moment. I think I'm asking for something reasonable anyway so it should be fine.


----------



## doggylover

Lets face it, if he really wanted to be close to his kids and spend that much time with them, no matter what he has in Norway (job, partner, other family) he'd be in England. I know if dh and I divorced he wouldn't move back to his family in England as he would never be able to leave any babies we have. I know it's not always as easy as that, but at the end of the day, if he wants to be that involved in their lives he would make sacrifices and not expect YOU to do all the running. Just be happy knowing that you get to be around your beautiful LOs everyday, and you know that they are turning into wonderful little people because of the influence you have on them, and its him who is missing out on the important parts of their lives. :hugs:

Just ordered our baby carrier (or 'pousse' as dh insists on calling it :shrug:) I was caught between the ergo and the boba 3G, but after a last scoot at some online forums, went for the boba. Blinking expensive so we better use it!!!! :haha: dh has always been very vocal about wanting his pousse, so I'll be making sure he has baby in that several times a week!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks doggylover :) leaving Norway with my kids knowing I was taking them away from him was the hardest thing I have ever done. I felt so guilty even though I knew I was doing the right thing. Watching the runway disappear underneath us knowing there was no going back was tough! But I am glad I did it. As you said if he was that bothered he would be trying harder. His family have only been once when Lucas was a baby. He's 5 in may! their dad has only been about 5 times in the past 4 years and most of those visits were arranged through the courts in the past year! 

Well done on getting your carrier xxx


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl what a ******* I cannot believe the audacity of some people!!! Sounds like he has had too many opportunities to me! Grrrrr HUGS!! 

Well I've spent all day in the kitchen cooking - in no delia smith infact I'm pretty useless put I was determind not to waste all left I've turkey and ham! So I've made a turkey curry to freeze and 2 ham Porto and leek pies - I was do chuffed my pastry actually worked whoo hoo!! However my feet are swollen now and my back is killing ooooops!!! 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## doggylover

Lol nimbec the joys of pregnancy hey?! My back is also aching. I'm lumbering through stansted like I'm ready to pop! Starting to wonder why the next 3 months will be like!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sounds tasty nimbec!! I'm so tired of ham, that I've decided to make a lasagna for dinner tonight! 

In other news, walking around in the snow is a great way to aggrevate ligament pains! :dohh: I went to the mall today to pick up some short sleeved shirts since all of mine are getting to be a little short, and found some pretty great deals at Sears. But now I'm exhausted after all the walking and transiting around.

I think it's naptime for me! And dinner is all set to bake when I wake up later.


----------



## Steph82

Yay for cooking nimbec! I wish I had that much motivation lol. 

I finally purchased the nursery furniture today :happydance:. Went to a new baby store that just opened up and they had 30% off furniture. So, I gave up on the idea of buying a used quality set and ended up buying a new quality set at a discount!!! So excited that OH didn't put up a fight... i think I have exhausted him over the past 6 weeks with all my whining that I want it done already :haha:. He has been set on getting black furniture (which I would have done if I had to) and I preferred white... Well the set I found only comes in white or brown, and since we both don't like brown... We got white! I'm so excited! :happydance::happydance:
Needless to say, I was there fore 3 hours and am completely exhausted!Sitting on the couch now with my feet up. 

Boy oh Boy they had so many cool things that I wanted to get (all at 20% off) but I restrained myself and only got the furniture and the mattress. I will register at that store for my baby shower, so that way I still have a chance to get all the things I want. 


Hope everyone is having a nice and relaxing weekend! ReadytoMum, sorry to hear about the ligament pain, but yay on your clothes finds. 
Doggylover, I know right!! How much bigger can we possibly get?!? I guess I'm not huge but I FEEL HUGE! lmao


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow nimbec! That sounds yummy! Good meals to have in the freezer too for days when you cba to cook. I am the laziest person in the world lately. I find getting out of bed the hardest thing to do lol. 

Doggylover this sounds weird but I love stansted lol.. Its one of my favorite airports. I think I just like that weird shuttle train thing. Can you tell I used to fly a lot?? Hope you have a safe flight home xxx 

Steph yay for finally finding the furniture you wanted!! And at discount too is pretty awesome!! Glad Dh Approved. Baby shopping is so much fun isnt it?? Im not sure why but buying baby stuff is like drugs! Not that I know what drugs feel like haha but you know


----------



## nimbec

Yay on the furniture Steph! Fantastic that you got it in white too hehe!! 

I feel knackered and massive too - hmmm wondering how to keep things neat down below actually as I can no longer see it..... not sure i trust oh with a razor down there haha!! 

Hoping to just chill tomorrow phew I desperately need it! 

I'm dreading oh announcing we are doing new year at our house - I can feel it in my waters! And I really judt can't be bothered I feel so tired :( so I keep telling him invthe hope it may ACTUALLY sink in!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all

Mommabrown , so sorry to hear your news about your break up and Emmaleigh, relaly hope you can work it out with OH and he comes to his senses. As for the scan there is a lot of hope that it could be nothing so stay strong and have faith. Big hugs to you.

UKgirl, your ex sounds bloody awful. Sounds like you have been a fantastic mummy though and bent over backwards to accomodate him and his family, what an awful bunch they sound too. Hope Connie and Lucas get on well at the centre when they see him and it all goes as well as it can.

Steph, well done for getting your furniture! How exciting and great you got the colour you wanted! I cant imagine baby furniture in black! lol

Nimbec yay for the cooking! I did similar the other day with my leftover turkey, so sick of leftovers now, we are going to my parents tomorrow and praying they have something different on offer!

Well, not much to report here, still been trying to find home for all the toys Harrison got for christmas, and as fast as i try and put them away hes pulling them all out again! Managed to pack up some of his baby toys for new baby today and also got a couple of outfits in the sale at Asda. 
So exausted lately too! Think im gonna be this way till the end now! And im in single figures today yay!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay for single figures melissasbump!! And for sales! My ohs mum spoilt my kids rotten this year. 3 big bags of toys each and they share a bedroom Im not sure how we are going to put it all away either but we have come to the conclusion that next year the grandparents are getting a present limit lol. 

As for keeping tidy down there I just put the razor down and hope for the best. I havent seen down there for months now. Im sure soon I wont bother but Im thinking its best to be tidy when I give birth hehe. 

Ben is laying really low today so my bump looks smaller hes having a sleepy day I think. 

P.s does anyone know when we are meant to start kick counting? 24 or 28 weeks? Xx


----------



## melissasbump

Candy, im almost certain its not till 28 weeks plus, it wasnt really mentioned in that way to me in last pregancy, more like the kicks thats "normal" for your baby. This one never blooming gives me a break lol so much more active than H ever was


----------



## ukgirl23

Ah thats good then because my lo is kinda active one day then quiet the next still.. I didnt have to do it with the other two Im not sure why its different this time round xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> Yay for single figures melissasbump!! And for sales! My ohs mum spoilt my kids rotten this year. 3 big bags of toys each and they share a bedroom Im not sure how we are going to put it all away either but we have come to the conclusion that next year the grandparents are getting a present limit lol.
> 
> As for keeping tidy down there I just put the razor down and hope for the best. I havent seen down there for months now. Im sure soon I wont bother but Im thinking its best to be tidy when I give birth hehe.
> 
> Ben is laying really low today so my bump looks smaller hes having a sleepy day I think.
> 
> P.s does anyone know when we are meant to start kick counting? 24 or 28 weeks? Xx

At my last DR's visit I was told that after 24 weeks if I feel like baby isn't moving compared to normal to kick count. She told me to eat/drink something sugary and sit in a quiet room and that I should have at least 6 movements in 2 hours. But it might vary from place to place... it seems a lot of pregnancy related things do! :flower:


----------



## kealz194

Hey ladies! 
Momma brown sorry things are going badly for you! Hope u and oh can sort things out and that emmelieigh is just a dainty little girl! 

Jealous of all the ladies getting baby bits in the sales!!! There is just non pony at this moment in time till I know wat sil is giving me!!! 

Afm my lil man is in the head down position already and punching the hell out of me!!! I had a few quiet spells over Xmas that had me worried but he is definatly making up for it today! My house is trashed with toys! I tidy up and page is behind me pulling it all back out but she is so cute playing with her kitchen an making us "cereal" for dinner as she has told me lol!!!! 
Well it's my birthday New Year's Eve, I spend it with my parents every year always have with my best friends! But this year is my 25th, I've hinted I want a quiet one and I don't think it's happening! By the sounds of it mum has invited everyone including people I don't know! Seriously, I'm fat and hormonal, last thing I want to do is see people!!! Lol hope everyone is ok and enjoying the festive season xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks for the doctors advice kealz xx that helps a lot :) 
The pics of paige playing with her kitchen on facebook were super cute xx


----------



## Steph82

UKGirl LOL on shaving blindely. Ive been pretending/ practicing blind shaving since I found out I was pregnant. lol Figured I would need some practice to make sure I could keep it tidy :haha:. If I lean forward, I can still see most (to make sure I did a good job blind ahaha)

Melissa, do you mean double digits?? I'm confused...

My LO is active (very active lately) most days. Its funny, because when he has a quiet day, I can be sure that the scale will go up a lb in the next day or two :dohh:

Kealz, Thats cool that your birthday is New Years! Makes it easy to get people together to celebrate and you always have the next day off lol. I can 100% relate to the want for a quiet evening though. I will be going to a New Years party early and then make sure i'm home by 10pm to cuddle up on the couch with my dog lol.


----------



## melissasbump

Oops yes i meant double digits! Doh!


----------



## Steph82

Oh gotcha :thumbup:

Crazy to think there are really only 14 weeks left :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg steph I cant even see mine if I lean forward :( I have to look in the mirror haha xx

I popped over to the third tri boards and omg it was gloomy... full of complaints of feeling sick and having the shits and backache... Plus their ''this is it" stories!! I miht decide to stay in second tri for the last 3 months!! Xxx


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: I hear you Candy... then again, I like it in here the best... seems like all other places, everyone is so serious :wacko:

On the shaving issue... I told OH that he would have to help out if I could not do it anymore ... needless to say, he was NOT thrilled by the idea :haha:. I will have to invest in a mirror I can take into the shower with me lol


----------



## LittleSpy

I do recall having the shits a lot in 3rd tri. :haha: 36 weeks on, especially. Not comfy but it's more exciting!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hahaha steph!! My oh wasnt very enthusiastic when I asked for his help either! To be fair I dont know if I trust him with a razor down there... he hacks at my toe nails they look awful!! He almost took off the tip of my toe last time he clipped them :( 


I love this thread everyone is lovely and friendly so I think for the last bit I will just stick here mainly. Im sure I will go off to the boards now and then to search out follow sufferers of shits and hicks.. hehe xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

steph/ukgirl: you let your OH's help with the trimming down there?! I think I'd faint of embarassment! :haha: I can still clip my own townails but it's getting to be more and more of a struggle, that's for sure! 

I really am a total prude when it comes to my physical body.... the other day DH walked past the bedroom while I was rubbing some Bio-Oil on my tummy to help with stretch marks, and he kind of doubled back to poke his head in the room and ask what I was doing. So I told him, and he said he's never seen me do it before so he was a bit shocked. And I told him that's because I do it when he's not starring at me! :blush: I'm sad, I know. lol


----------



## nimbec

Haha ladies well I had a go at blind shaving (electric trimmer) with a mirror and well erm let's say I'm now sporting the 'tufty look' needs a bit more sorting I feel!! Wish I'd been practising! Lol!!! I'm quite open I blatantly stand in front of oh rubbing my oil in hehe if he doesn't like what he sees its a free world he can look away haha! 

I agree third tri is a bit gory eeeewwwweee and I pretty much only chat on this thread and a few ttc ones that I know girls on to see how they are doing! 

Hope everyone is well - in determind to have my lazy day today ....lets see how I get on!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday so far! :flower:

Mine hasn't been terribly restful, but it has been very productive! The cleaning out of the "office" has begun in earnest! I've been organizing and tidying and tossing out crap most of the day, and it feels sooooo good! lol 

I found a bunch of blank canvases too. I've decided to give most of them away to a friend, but I got an idea for a new nursery decoration with a few of them, so I've gotten started on that too. I have the foundation colour down, and I've got the design sketched out ready to go once it dries!! When the art mood strikes I turn into such an impatient child. :haha:

To entertain myself while I wait I took a new bump picture to compare to the other ones. I don't see a huge difference between the last one and this one.... does anyone else? It sticks out a little bit more maybe?
 



Attached Files:







BumpProgression.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Steph82

Cute bump pictures ReadytoMum!

Yay for being productive and getting the room cleared out. I started to clear out some of the closets in the house but I didnt make much progress :dohh:. I'm hoping that If I get a little done each weekend, then I should be ready soon.


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Haha ladies well I had a go at blind shaving (electric trimmer) with a mirror and well erm let's say I'm now sporting the 'tufty look' needs a bit more sorting I feel!! Wish I'd been practising! Lol!!! I'm quite open I blatantly stand in front of oh rubbing my oil in hehe if he doesn't like what he sees its a free world he can look away haha!
> 
> I agree third tri is a bit gory eeeewwwweee and I pretty much only chat on this thread and a few ttc ones that I know girls on to see how they are doing!
> 
> Hope everyone is well - in determind to have my lazy day today ....lets see how I get on!

Tufty look <-- :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Cute bump pictures ReadytoMum!
> 
> Yay for being productive and getting the room cleared out. I started to clear out some of the closets in the house but I didnt make much progress :dohh:. I'm hoping that If I get a little done each weekend, then I should be ready soon.

Thanks!

I don't get struck with the urge to overall clean all that often... but when I do... look out! There's no stopping me! The office is just about as finished as it can be for now, and I've moved onto the bedroom now. DH won't know what hit him when he gets back home. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Steph: glad to hear you bought your furniture! I'm sure I've said it before in this thread, but I ADORE white furniture, so big thumbs up from me! And great that you got discount as well! 

Melissa: if Harrison is anything like my nephew, you'll need to build and extension to house all his new Christmas toys!! Congrats on double figures :happydance: and I am 100% with you on the exhaustion. I'm tired even thinking about being tired :haha:

Kealz: happy birthday for tomorrow! I hope you enjoy your (potentially huge!) party, and aren't too exhausted from it all. I love all the pics of Paige playing with her toys on fb, and the ones with the food made me laugh - don't let her loose on the real stuff just yet!! What a mess!

And as for keeping the 'lady garden' rofl:) tidy...I usually use dh's electric hair trimmer affair, and actually just tried to so myself out today....to no avail. Not only could I see nothing, the electric thing wasn't charged! It's taken me a while to sort myself out to actually do it, so who knows when I'll next bother trying?!?! And steph I also mentioned to dh he'll have to help and he just raised an eyebrow and ignored me!

Readytomum: great bump pics! And you'll have to put up some pics when you are finished with the canvases, I'm so jealous of your crafty-ness!

Nimbec: also :haha: at 'tufty look'!!!! 

Afm, busy day of getting unpacked etc after our time away then catching up with my family. My mum and SIL had sort out all her baby stuff, so I now have more vests and sleepsuits than I can possibly imagine a baby ever using!!! 

As a kick back to our sex chat the other day, I put my foot down and told dh we are having sex tonight and that's that. He then piped up today "so I've been thinking logistically of some ways we can do it..." How romantic :haha: he also sprang on me yesterday on the flight home that while he still wants to call the baby Max if its a boy, he's maybe not so keen on Maxwell and might prefer Maximillian instead...in which case we need to change our middle name which was to be William...but Maximillian William just sounds silly!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, LOL to your OH romantic comments. No worries, I think the only reason we still DTD (and can) is because we just can't talk about it :haha:! 

I agree with the idea of white nursery furniture. I just think it looks soo much nicer. OH on the other hand believes that white is not very masculine when Grayson gets older (the crib converts to a Full size bed, so he will be using this furniture for a loooong time lol. I think that we would have ended up with a different set (one that I would not have liked as much, i'm sure) if OH had been there. lol so yay for him being out of town :haha:

As for the "trimming", I think Candy is right... not sure how close I want OH to my lady bits with a sharp raiser lmao


----------



## kirstabelle

Its been busy in here! We've been in NY until last night so haven't gotten on much. 

Mommabrown, so sorry to hear about you and your OH, and hoping Emmaleigh is fine :hugs: to you!

I guess they count trimester weeks differently in different countries? My MW says 3rd tri starts at week 28. So I still have a week and half left of 2nd tri. Next week I have my glucose test, the drink is in my fridge looking like a gross flat bottle of Fanta :sick: But I am getting excited about the new (and last!) phase of waiting. Although it sounds like I might avid the third tri boards :haha: I usually just stay in here anyway.

I finally bought a stroller! After going to two stores in NY, which makes four stores total in the hunt, we decided on the Sola. The peg perego was really disappointing. The way the seat attaches to the base just didn't seem secure or something, and the fold was weirder in person than it looked online. Glad I saw it in person! I got the black Sola with the Grass green footmuff/liner. Thought about getting the red or all green one, but then caved for the dependable black in the end. Relieved to have the stroller off the list... now onto car seats... oh and I also finally bought a couple of pairs of maternity jeans. At some point here my old pants have to stop buttoning! They do feel a little less comfy when I have been sitting for a long time (such as a 4.5 hour ride home from NY) so I figure the end must be coming soon. But I think they'll fit unbuttoned with a belly band for a while so I only got the 2 pairs of mat jeans. I bet this won't happen with #2 :haha:

Off to make quiche to take to friend's tonight. Hope everyone has a lovely New Years! Bring on 2013 and our babies' birthdays!!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle how are you still able to fit into any non pregnancy pants?!?! I stopped fitting mine about 10 weeks ago :cry:!!!! Glad that you got your stroller, the sola is certainly a popular choice, and I can see why as it looks so good, and definitely seems very straight forward to put up/down. You're right about the trimesters- UK the third starts at27 weeks and USA its 28- but I say you come with us on this one ;)

Happy new year everyone!! Have a wonderful evening no matter what you do, and tomorrow we can all say "I'm having a baby this year!"


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, yay on getting the stroller! Its funny how you feel so much more ready (OK not really ready lol :haha:) with every major decision done :wacko:

Once we decided on stroller and carseat and now furniture... I feel like LO could actually survive if he came early lol

I can't believe you can still button you pre-pregnancy pants :flower:. I can get mine on and wear them (OK only my bigger ones but still lol)... but only with a rubber band :blush:.


----------



## Steph82

Oh yeah and for us First timers... Its our last New Years without children!! Yay :happydance:

Edit: Yay for it being the last... as in: I'm excited to have a LO from now on ... not excited about a New Years without lmao


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello Ladies Hope you are all having a lovely NYE! I was so busy yesterday playing with my kids new toys that I didn't get on here at all! 

Kristabella - I'm so glad you loved NY and I'm mega jealous!! My phone app says the third tri begins at week 27, but you could also say that you are in your 28th week so I guess that makes sense. Well done on buying your stroller, me and OH are now stuck between a choice of 3 strollers! 

Doggylover I laughed so hard at your OH's comment! like he has been waiting and planning for the moment forever! 

Also the tufty look!! OMG that is funny!!

I really love the name Grayson, steph and I agree that white baby furniture is cute! We stuck to pine as our whole bedroom is pine wood and we were only buying the cotbed and top changer. 

Hope you all have a lovely new years no matter what you are up to! Take care xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

lol newbies enjoy your last few months of freedom... I'm 7 years in and still can't even poo in peace!


----------



## nimbec

hahaha girls i cant get my pre preggy jeans/clothes up my legs never mind over my bum and bump lol lol!!! 

I love the Sola - i went for the red with the black foot muff :) I was going for the black but the red was on offer and i got the car seat too for nearly the same price! 

Happy new yr to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hope you are all ok?! xx


----------



## liams_mom

kirstabelle said:


> I finally bought a stroller! After going to two stores in NY, which makes four stores total in the hunt, we decided on the Sola. The peg perego was really disappointing. The way the seat attaches to the base just didn't seem secure or something, and the fold was weirder in person than it looked online. Glad I saw it in person! I got the black Sola with the Grass green footmuff/liner. Thought about getting the red or all green one, but then caved for the dependable black in the end. Relieved to have the stroller off the list... now onto car seats... oh and I also finally bought a couple of pairs of maternity jeans. At some point here my old pants have to stop buttoning! They do feel a little less comfy when I have been sitting for a long time (such as a 4.5 hour ride home from NY) so I figure the end must be coming soon. But I think they'll fit unbuttoned with a belly band for a while so I only got the 2 pairs of mat jeans. I bet this won't happen with #2 :haha:

With our first (Liam) we decided on the Bugaboo Frog since we have horses, lots of different terrain and it is so easy to disassemble and put back together on the fly. I know Bugaboo stopped making the Frog, but that is why we went through Craigslist and got an almost brand new $600+ stroller for $250 (TOTALLY WORTH IT!) We still have it and are planning on putting the bassinet back on for the new baby. Liam used to take his naps in the living room with me when he was a newborn and I would just pop him in his stroller and let him snooze away. Honestly the newer Bugaboos aren't up my alley, they're just not as "all-terrain" as the Frog and they're a little bigger and clumsier looking. We've taken it to the beach, to horse shows, through snow, to the park when it was wet and sloppy - just about everywhere and its held up and all of its fabric parts are completely machine washable. I wouldn't trade it. :thumbup:
https://images.landofnod.com/is/image/LandOfNod/Frog?$zm$
Just look at those wheels! You can get up on curbs like nobody's business!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> lol newbies enjoy your last few months of freedom... I'm 7 years in and still can't even poo in peace!

I can't either weirdly...dog or cat always seems to accompany me and stare at me while I go!! :haha: at least with a baby I can avert its eyes!!!!!

Colour for our nursery is chosen! A little mintier than I had anticipated, but as dh said, once all the furniture is in it won't be block colour. Won't be painting it until February when in laws come (to do all our hard work for us!) but I'm glad that its chosen!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol doggylover thats funny! Xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: my cat tries to scoot in too if I let him. Usually he gets the door shut rather uncerimoniously on his nose and then he sits outside the door making pitiful noises. If he is allowed in he has a huge facination with watching the water swirl down when you flush it. He'll run over and put his paws up on the seat and stick his head over the edge to watch. :haha: He's a little mental.

Jealous of all you ladies who have your strollers picked out! DH and I need to find a day when we're both free (impossible really!) so we can actually go to the store together and try a few different ones out to see which one we like the best. 

My cleaning out of the office yesterday was so satisfying... but man did I pay for it last night! Still a bit stiff this morning too. Crazy shooting pain down my right butt cheek. :dohh: I guess I asked for it... but it needed to be done!

Happy New Year to everyone!! We're having some friends over tonight for a low key evening with lots of munchies. It'll probably be our last party before Fraggle arrives, and we really like hosting friends, so we figured this would be a good opportunity to do so!


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats on paint colour doggylover! Minty fresh sounds lovely for a spring baby!

The frog is cute Liam's mom. The staff in the stores kept trying to convince me to get the Bee and I just didn't like the look of it. My hubby would have been so into those frog wheels! He loved the ones on the city mini GT... but no reversible seat so that was out. We are predominantly city dwellers and I don't have the car in the day so my priorities were all about the fold, and being small enough to drag onto public transport and up my stairs etc but sturdy enough for some slushy sidewalks etc. And then trying to find something with a seat that you can use from birth was our other sticking point. If not for that we would have got the City Mini Versa. I just needed to be able to pick up baby and put her in the carrier and then fold my whole stroller in one piece and get on a bus or get up the stairs to the apt or whatever without having a car seat or a bassinet to deal with too. So Sola it was! But now I'm stuck on what car seat to get. Mamas and Papas don't sell their car seats in the US market. So my choices are Graco Snugride, Peg Perego Primo Viaggio and Maxi Cosi Mico :shrug: Anyone who has either of those three or has an opinion I would like to hear it :thumbup: So far it sounds like Graco is the cheapest and lightest (which doesn't matter as I won't be carrying it around much) Maxi Cosi looks the nicest (also not particularly important) and Peg Perego is the heaviest but also allegedly the safest because of the side impact wings. Its also the most $. But I have seen certain colours on sale which makes it the same price as Maxi Cosi. Stuck. 

Yep my dog follows me into the bathroom too. She actually makes a point of not watching me, but she always likes to be there for some reason :haha: Weird animals.

I am going to take a picture of my bump/non-mat pants combo so that you can see that its the pants and not my svelte figure that is doing the magic :haha: I really think its because the majority of my pants are low rise, and partly that I think my bump is pretty high (a "boy" bump of course :haha:) that its working out this way. But I do like saying to certain people in my life who liked making a big deal about how "fat" and "huge" I was going to get that I am almost in 3rd tri and wearing size 2 pants :haha: Take that jerks!


----------



## nimbec

Happy new year ladies!!!! I stayed awake yay!!!! Lets hope 2013 is going to be a brilliant year forus all! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Happy new year!! Xxx


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> She actually makes a point of not watching me, but she always likes to be there for some reason :haha: Weird animals.

:haha: see mine are the opposite and try to climb on my lap! Pervert animals in my house! And earlier the dog stuck his head down the toilet as it was flushing :dohh: 

Happy new year to all! This is the year of our babies! :happydance:

So just back from a party where a girl said the following two things to me
"How many weeks are you?" 
I reply "almost 28" 
she looks me up and down "that looks more like a 32 week bump..."

Then " do you know if its a boy or a girl?"
Me "nope, but I'm 100% confident it's one or the other"
Her......"not really, it could be a hermaphrodite"

Whoa, thanks for that. The worst part? SHE'S AN OBGYN.

So I have come away from the party feeling like a whale carrying a hermaphrodite. Not how I expected new year to start!!! :haha: I don't care really what size i am (i like people commenting on my bump!) but honestly, I don't know this girl at all except to pass idle chit chat with once a year, how rude!


----------



## stmw

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year! We are having our babies this year!! Eeeek!

One of my new years resolutions is to get on here more so will speak soon!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I've actually had someone tell me something similar too.... we aren't telling people whether it's a boy or a girl, and so when people ask, I just say, "Yes, It's a boy or a girl," and someone actually had the nerve to say back that it could actually be both. :dohh: Some people don't really think before they speak!

I'm feeling a bit groggy this morning, really stuffed up with a rumbly tummy... I sure hope I haven't caught anything. What a crummy way to start 2013 that would be! 

I have made some commitments to start it off right from a healthy lifestyle perspective though. Previously I had played a game called: The GameOn Diet with my husband and some friends. It's an all-around lifestyle change, not just food habits and it's great! But I was worried I couldn't play safely while pregnant, so my sister and I are making up a modified version, and my husband and sister in law are playing the regular game. It's pretty cool for those want to check it out. (https://www.thegameondiet.com/)

So starting today for the next 4 weeks I need to eat 4 cups of veggies a day, drink 3 liters of water a day, get 8 hours of sleep a night, excercise for 20 min a day, give up a bad habit, and choose a good habit to develop. You get points each day for following through on each item, and you lose points for things you don't do. You also get one day off a week from each of the items. So my sister and I will be competing against each other. The loser has to cook the winner dinner! 

I know that I've been eating terribly, so hopefully this will kick me into gear and slow down that extra weight gain! :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum and Doggylover, people just say some really strange things. As much as I'm sure its meant in a nice manner, its just weird. Last night a group of women were all talking about their labor and pregnancies (now granted they all looked amazing and in better shape then I have ever been)... and I said something like: Well you have to like our own kid, right?! and one was like: No, I have 3 and I really only like 2... maybe 1. 
I know she was kidding but it just seemed like a strange thing to say. Then the other showed us her perfect six pack and that she didnt even have a scar from her c-section... 2 minutes later she looked at me and said: Sorry but I want want to talk about babies anymore. Then she turned around and walked away. :growlmad:
I wasnt the one that needed to talk about babies, they started it! Again, I understand her point but the fact that she said it really upset me and I don't even know her :nope:. Stupid hormones makes me so sensitive.


----------



## Steph82

Oh and ReadytoMum that game sounds awesome! I wish my OH would play with me but I doubt it :nope:. Maybe I'll have to play it on my own :haha:.. or I'll ask my mom if she want to join


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> 2 minutes later she looked at me and said: Sorry but I want want to talk about babies anymore. Then she turned around and walked away. :growlmad:
> I wasnt the one that needed to talk about babies, they started it! Again, I understand her point but the fact that she said it really upset me and I don't even know her :nope:. Stupid hormones makes me so sensitive.

Yeah I have had this too. People who say pregnant women only talk about babies. SO NOT TRUE!! More like people only talk to us about babies!! And then you respond to their battery of questions/judgements and its US who are blamed for talking about babies all the time!! 

Reminds me of when people attack me for not eating meat and then when I explain my reasons they make comments about how "we" are always trying to force our beliefs on people?! WTF? YOU attacked ME first and I don't give two sh*ts what YOU eat!! :growlmad:

Ugh, you just can't win with stupid people. 

And Doggy all you should take away from your convo with that woman is happiness that she is not your OBGYN! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

some people try to scrape up a conversation by saying shitty things, some girl up the school keeps telling how I'm massive and how I'm having a massive baby, I like her though she's lovely so I let it go over my head. I did however have to tell someone off the other day, I told everyone on facebook Benson's name and someone wrote, and Hedges, it would have been okay but he constantly takes the piss so I pm'ed him and told him he wasn't funny and he stopped. 
As for some people not wanting to talk about babies, I used to hate talking about it because it scared me when I thought back to Lucas's birth but there is no need for anyone to be rude about it. That lady was very rude IMO. 

I'm not bothering with any diets until I've had the baby, there's no point for me lol. I've gone from a size 8 to a 12 though. I had to go buy new jeans today :(


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I just noticed... I'm an EGGPLANT!!!


----------



## nimbec

I totally agree ladies people say re STUPIEST things grrrrrr!!!!! They can be so insensitive!! Well remember I told u all about the girl who never responded to any messages that is a partner of one of my oh's friends well she continues to amaze me! We had people over for drinks the other eve and Sarah one of my friends brought her newborn baby over (2weeks old) so girls where sat in living room boys getting pissed in dining room. 5 girls all apart from one pregnant lol so the convo was baby orientated for a while. Well she didn't interact at all, didn't even look at the new baby, ask baby's mum any questions then after about an hour stood up sai she had enough of baby talk and joined the boys :0 !! They were least impressed lol I wouldn't have minded but we where talking about schools teachers and life the world an the universe as you do!! So then when I saw One if them yesterday they asked what the problem was, was baby planed etc, she has clearly not bonded (24wks) so I'm relieved its not jut me being sensitive!!! 

Any how I'm shattered - off for a snooze on the sofa! 

Hope you're all ok! 

My consultant app is tomorrow so hoping to get answers about which week thy plan to do c sect - fx!! 

Oh and I have a lovely belated Xmas present ....thrush!! Great!!


----------



## nimbec

Congrats on egg plant candy!!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, congrats on Eggplant!! 

Nimbec, what is her problem? I don't feel the need to talk pregnancy and babies all the time either but since she (and everyone there was pregnant), why not?!? Even if just to complain?! The baby was planned though right?? She sure seems to act like it wasnt :nope:

Doggylover, I love your response: yes either boy or girl! Thats the answer my doc gave me when I asked about HB at 12 weeks lol. I can't believe that lady was so rude!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum that sounds like a great healthy lifestyle game/plan. I wouldn't ever be able to stick to it :blush: I have zero willpower to do something like that! But I know what you mean about feeling you need to make an effort to eat more healthily.Christmas has been a baaaad time for my eating habits!!

Steph I cannot believe someone would say, even as a joke, that they basically don't like one of their kids!! Who does that?! Some people are so weird :wacko:

I am guilty of only _wanting_ to talk about my baby...but I never do. When I'm with family of course we talk about it all the time,but with my friends I make a big effort not too. I think most people would be that way when pregnant, but other people are just more aware of any time we do mention our babies, and see that as us 'always' taking about it. Stupid. 

Kirstabelle, this girl actually followed up by saying "I'm really lovely to women in work"...but yeah, I'm still glad she's not my doctor as weirdly I can't imagine saying things like "your baby may be a hermaphrodite" go down to well among others!

Ukgirl well done on telling that guy on fb to stop his stupid comments. Some people are so thoughtless with their comments. Weirdly, until you just mentioned it I never would have connected benson to hedges lol!! And congrats on eggplant!

Nimbec, that is so sad about that girl you know - sad because she clearly hasn't bonded with her baby, and she is probably gonna struggle so much with labour and those first few weeks/months. It's not normal for someone to ignore a newborn, even if you aren't pregnant, you would automatically make some comments, or have a wee look (I'd be one of the crazies insisting I got to cuddle!) so it's so strange that she wasn't interested. My pregnant friend seems to have bonded a lot more with her baby now, but before when she hadn't she was much the same as this girl. I would be worried someone like that would end up with pretty severe PND when baby comes...

Afm, my SIL bought us a gro bag for 3-6months in the sale today which was so sweet of her, and my mum washed some of my nephews newborn cardigans so I now have those ready for my LO too :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph/Doggylover: It really is a great game, and because it's a game it's so much easier to stick to! There's pride and bragging rights attached to the winner, not to mention a free homecooked meal (or whatever prize you decide to set for yourselves!) It's pretty hard to get a perfect score every week, especially playing the full proper game, but it's still an amazing change.

Today is my V-day!!! Hurrah for 6 months! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Congrats on v day!! :happydance: 

I think I could probably convince my SIL to play the game with me, but as she isn't currently pregnant I might wait until the start of summer and we can both start on even footing! Then I'll kick her ass ;)


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Congrats on v day!! :happydance:
> 
> I think I could probably convince my SIL to play the game with me, but as she isn't currently pregnant I might wait until the start of summer and we can both start on even footing! Then I'll kick her ass ;)

That's the spirit! :haha:

Also, as requested, I finished up my little art project this morning so my canvases are all set to be hung once we get that far. The background yellow is the same yellow as we painted the dresser. I think it turned out pretty good since painting is so *not* my forte. I'd much rather have a pencil in hand!
 



Attached Files:







ABC.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ukgirl23

OMG I'm so sorry to rant on here but I'm so angry I have to get it out!! MY ex husband is coming here on friday to see the kids on fri, sat and monday, he just messaged my dad behind my back, without asking me first, if my dad was working on sunday so he could have that day too!!!! I'm soooooo pissed off. 
Then earlier too he was having his skype chat and he puts his friend on the phonecam to talk to them!!! WTF!!!! 

OMG This week is going to suck duck eggs!! sorry sorry sorry lol


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum those pieces of art look amazing! I am super impressed! They will look so cute in your nursery, I can't wait until I get to see a finished picture of your nursery, it's going to be so gorgeous!

Ukgirl, yet another example of how your ex is a dickhead...but just think after Monday he'll be away back to Norway and you won't have to suffer his visit again for a while.


----------



## ukgirl23

nope doggylover he's sticking around for court on wednesday next week. He's a total knob! 

sorry again for the rant! 

Has anyone seen maybesoon lately? xx


----------



## doggylover

:growlmad: oh that's not good at all. Knowing he's nearby will probably make you feel uneasy the whole time until he's gone.

Nope, Maybesoon hasn't been on in a while now you mention it. I'm sure a lot of people are busy with family trips and holidays over Christmas.


----------



## ukgirl23

yup that's true doggylover. I'm sure she'll pop on soon. x


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, cute art for the nursery. 

Like Dogglover, I am excited to see the finished project... for all of you ladies :thumbup:

UKGirl, sorry about the ex drama... But I guess it is good that he is not around as much (compared to him living closer). I guess just try your hardest to deal with it the best you can :hugs:

I was thinking of Maybesoon as well but figured the holidays just got to busy. 
Mommabrown had her appointment with the specialist yesterday right?? I hope everything is OK.


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> Kirstabelle, this girl actually followed up by saying "I'm really lovely to women in work"...but yeah, I'm still glad she's not my doctor as weirdly I can't imagine saying things like "your baby may be a hermaphrodite" go down to well among others!

So basically acknowledging that she was consciously NOT being lovely to you! :dohh: Geez, some people!

Sorry about your stupid ex UKgirl. How annoying. Good riddance to him after Wednesday!

Hope everything went well for Mommabrown. FX for an error in the initial scan or something. 

Good luck on your diet game Ready to Mum and your paintings are adorable! 

I was just reading that this week the amount of amniotic fluid has started dropping to make more space. Definitely makes sense as I am definitely seeing my belly move more than I was. I'm sure its also because she's getting much bigger and stronger. One website compared her current size to a small pot roast, :haha: made me laugh. My little pot roast. :cloud9:

Anybody else reading anything interesting? I just got a few books for xmas, some that were on my list and some that ppl gave to me that they liked. I got the What to Expect The First Year book and have read the first couple of chapters and thinking about not reading much more. I'm finding it REALLY opinionated. And about weird things. At one point it says that if you are not finding out gender you shouldn't buy everything in yellow and green as many babies complexions do not suit these colors. WTF?!! Really ladies, have you ever looked at someone's beautiful newborn baby and said/thought "oh wow that outfit so does not go with his/her complexion" :haha: It also had the most ridiculously under-researched/dismissive "section" on cloth diapering that I had to put it down for a little while. For a book that is supposedly so well-reviewed and liked by other parents I am pretty surprised.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks ladies. Im sure I will be okay.  

At the moment Im reading Miranda hart's new book. I love her soooooo much her booknhas me giggling as much as her tv show does. She is amazing. 
I don't bother much with parenting books they are seriously crap. You cant get everything you need to know about kids in one book. After having two kids I would say experience was my best tool. Learning as I went along and picking up bits of advice from other parents which sound insane but actually work. 

P.s Tesco have begun to sell cloth nappies online they have the original terry nappies with liners and a few sets of Bambino nappies... well done Tesco!! You can buy a complete set of starter terry toweling napies and covers for £30! Amazaballs! 

Im not sure if my fluid has been increasing much. Im not growing as much or as quickly now. I think hes just building muscle and laying down fat in there now. I keep having to remember to drink though.

Is anyone else extremely tired lately? And is anyone else getting more cravings? Or midnight cravings? 

I made Aaron go get me some crispy shredded beef from the chinese tonight and then around 5am I was craving chocolate so Ive just had a dime bar and milk with a possible need for more milk haha. Connie wants me to say that Ibdone it with her because she made me share my chocolate with her lol. She should be asleep but I think she knows Im going in for more milk now! xx


----------



## lily28

Good morning everyone!

Candy omg, your ex is a pain, hugs!
I agree about parenting books: they are not the best guides. I much more trust instinct and common sense. What to expect series is a little ridiculous.

I'm back to sleepy mode lately like in 1st tri, but no serious cravings. In fact the baby has climbed so high under my ribs there is no room for a proper meal. I can eat half of what I used to, or else I suffer. So I tend to have more meals in smaller quantities.

TMI:
The piles are killing me... Although I don't have any constipation I have piles again and they are horrible and bloody. Glamorous huh?

I want to show you all the stuff I got for my bambino, so damn cute!!! Only I have to take pics and I have only enough energy to change sides in bed right now lol... So it might take a while!

I'm glad to tell you that my work is officially over, no loose ends, no more unexpected calls from clients and colleagues! From now on it is bambino time only! Must get on with the nursery!!!


----------



## lily28

Thank goodness for the internet I can show you my purchases from stock pics haha!

Swaddling bag:
https://static.bellybutton.de/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/267x400/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/c/schlafsack-blau_1.jpg
This one is a bit of a splurge as it was 20 euro, but it is sooo soft and cute!

The baby boy set with the froggie
https://media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/upload/150659550006279449_xjmXzp7p_c.jpg

The carry sling
https://media-cache-ec5.pinterest.com/upload/150659550006234381_aqFkUQIL_c.jpg

Pack of 2 bodysuits
https://media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/upload/150659550006279471_zrmXEFWT_c.jpg

The white hat
https://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/150659550006279489_nLngT6ow_c.jpg
The mittens
https://www.sterntaler.com/userdata/navshop_b2b/images/normal/2292.jpg?sid=q3bni1mcrbf7qh6shr8v7m67d6

The bib on the right
https://media-cache-ec5.pinterest.com/upload/150659550006217398_XMCIgnpm_c.jpg

And a few more that I can't find on line :)


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> At one point it says that if you are not finding out gender you shouldn't buy everything in yellow and green as many babies complexions do not suit these colors. WTF?!!

Uh oh...my baby is screwed if their complexion isn't "right" for yellow then!! :rofl: what a ridiculous thing to say!!! And funny I also read a book recently (actually part of one of dh's books!) which was really dismissive of using cloth nappies, and got annoyed too!

Ukgirl, thanks for the info on tesco cloth nappies, will definitely have a little look at that! Sounds like a bargain!

Lily I am loving all those little bits and pieces :cloud9: they are so adorable!!!! But I am VERY jealous that you are now officially on maternity!! Today is the last day of my hols before the new term...and I really could do with many more lie ins!

Afm, off to my 28 week midwife appointment :)


----------



## lily28

Good luck with your appointment!!! I have to schedule mine for next week too!

No maternity for me (unfortunately ) as I was freelancing, I just stopped working after completing all my projects and responsibilities.


----------



## kealz194

Just a quick one as I have a busy day but just had to say, doggy lover remember you Sao you were jelouse of people's tickers! Well I'm jealous of yours lol haha! A whole 4 weeks ahead!!! Lol x


----------



## ReadytoMum

I forget who asked about reading...?

But I got a new book for Christmas that I had been waiting on called "The Secret Keeper" by Kate Morton. I've read her other three books and they were all quite good. This one was no exception. With being a student still I don't get much time to read for fun anymore, and when I do have time the last thing I want to do is read more! But I really do love her books so it was worth it. :haha:

Guy Gavriel Kay has a new book coming out in April which I'm also *very* excited for. That will be perfect timing for being at home with LO.

RE: Yellow clothes and skin colour... I've heard a few people make the comment actually that yellow in particular can be a bad colour choice depending on the baby's skin tone. If your LO has jaundice (which most babies do for a little bit at least) wearing yellow clothing will make them look even yellow-er. I've tried to opt for greens and oranges, or white backgrounds with various colours on them for that reason. But I don't think there's anything wrong with buying yellow clothing! Jaundice usually doesn't last long, and babies look so adorable in yellow! We have a yellow/brown giraffe sleeper set with matching hat, and I'm pretty sure that will be one of LO's first outfits.... it's so damn cute!


----------



## ukgirl23

I did actually dress Connie in a lot of yellow andbshe had pure white hair at birth. It wasnt too bad but it did make her look pinker than usual lol x


----------



## Steph82

Maybe its just me... but I will NOT be matching my babys skin tone to the color of his outfits :haha:. He will wear them and look damn cute in them :winkwink:

SOme of you mentioned being tired and having more cravings... I have noticed over the holidays that i'm not really more tired, but I could nap during the day if I had time. Its weird, because I don't feel like I HAVE to nap (like in the first trimester), but given the chance to lay down, I will pass out. :shrug:
I have also been eating like crazy for the past two weeks :dohh:. I still force myself to eat at least oine serving of fruit and veggies a day, but it seems that all I want to have is sweets :blush:. I am hoping that being back at work for normal hours, will regulate my food intake lol :haha:

Lily, I have my appointment next week as well. Looks like we are now going to be moving closer to the end. I think that after next appointment, I have to go every 2 weeks (instead of 4). Oh and super cute things you bought lily!!! I especially love the sling!

Kristabelle, I have the "what to expect when expecting" book and it is ok. I feel like it just gives an overview of whats going on and I get much more information from you girls :shrug:.


----------



## LittleSpy

hermaphrodite comment: Pretty much sounds like something I would say to a pregnant woman. Sorry, ladies. :haha: But as far as people being insensitive or not wanting to talk about it... I always think you never know what they're going through. I don't remember the story of nimbec's oh's friend's partner exactly, so this may not be relevant to her. But I can't help thinking that when people are weird about babies maybe they've been TTC for 5 years and haven't been successful. Or maybe they just had a miscarriage and it's still raw. ? My best friend is really weird at the moment. I don't think she's been ttc considering she still smokes like a chimney but I almost think she's really frustrated about not being in a place in life where she's comfortable ttc, if that makes any sense. She hasn't bothered to talk to me since October when I drove 1000 miles to go to her wedding and be her photographer (which was like a $2000 wedding gift) AND I gave her the most expensive gift on her registry. I didn't even get a thank you card for any of that! And she's supposed to be my *best friend.* :shrug:

And I'm sure people get sick of me talking about my kids but... They're kind of my passion in life right now! I spend all of my free time with my daughter and I absolutely loathe my job. So, I really don't have all that much else I like to talk about, honestly. :haha:

readytomum -- I'm also resolving to stop my stupid "I'm pregnant" eating habits. I never got back into eating very well since being pregnant with Maisie. Before her, I was in the best shape of my life! :dohh: And it's not like it's the kids' fault, it's me using pregnancy as an excuse. And then I used breastfeeding as an excuse (didn't want to cut calories & risk the pitiful supply I had!). At least I've gained way less so far this time. I gained 40 pounds with her. :blush: I'd LOVE to lose the 9 pounds I've gained so far over the next 3 months. I think I can. I think I can.

ukgirl -- Ugh, sorry about your ex. Yes, I'm more tired at this point than I've been so far this pregnancy. Hope all of 3rd tri isn't like this for me!

kirstabelle -- I never bothered with What to Expect as I've heard stupid stuff about it. With Maisie I read "The Mother of all Pregnancy Books" and "The Mother of All Baby Books" and would recommend both. :thumbup: Definitely read the baby book BEFORE baby arrives. :haha: And actually, yes, I did look at my daughter and notice outfits that didn't go with her complexion! :blush: Most pastels (not just yellow/green) looked pretty freaking terrible on her, especially the first week since she was jaundiced (but not really orange, just very dark). :haha: Brighter colors still complement her skin tone better, IMO. But I wouldn't bother with that in a book because who cares, really? :shrug: 

Also, if anyone is worried about milk supply issues or just wants to be uber-prepared, I *HIGHLY* recommend "The Breastfeeding Mother's Guide to Making More Milk." Authors are West and Morasco (sp?). :thumbup:

lily28 -- congrats on being done with work! :happydance: I'll tell you, I'm not sure I'm going to make it at my job to my due date like I planned. I. hate. this. job! More and more every day!

So, we got a great offer (I think.. details yet to be sorted) to live in my grandmother's house (it's currently vacant as she's lived with my aunt for almost 10 years now) while I go back to school full time! I'm in full-on sell the house mode now. Plan to get the house on the market in March, have the baby in April and move late April/early May. AND QUIT MY EFFING JOB during my 12 weeks of maternity leave. :wohoo: A little nervous as it involves moving back to a city I don't love (not that I love this one) and haven't lived in for over 10 years. As much as I don't like our town and our current house, it's home for me at this point. I've been in this city for 11 years this August in our house for 6 years this August. Feels very strange to think about living somewhere else. But going back to school to do what I want to do and not having to work full-time and being able to stay home with the girls most of the time would be AMAZING! It's exactly what I want to do, even if the entire situation won't be ideal.


----------



## ukgirl23

littlespy that is great about living in your grandmothers house while you go back to school!! It sounds like the perfect plan! I think once you have settled in you will be fine with living back in your old city. I agree about the pastel colours not agreeing with skin tone but also like you say, who cares, people will be too busy ahhhhhing over the baby so much to even care. 

I'm glad I'm not alone with feeling absolutely drained and hungry 24/7 lol. I'm glad for the Christmas break so I can chill out a bit! I used to wake up in the night when I was pregnant with the other 2 craving milk and foods, I wondered when this one would start and it seems like it's starting now lol. 

I can't remember the names of the baby books I read, but then again the books I read were 7 years ago so hopefully books have come forward since then and more information is available. Like I said though most of the stuff I learned was through experience and good advice of other mums in playgroups lol. 

Just wondering who hasn't got their buggy/pram yet?? I'm still struggling over which one to go for!! It's driving me insane!! The latest one which I love is the Graco Evo in red chilli. I'm really fussy with baby stuff it has to be perfect or I wont buy it. So until I can stick to one I can't spend :( 

ALSO... I had no idea what a Moby wrap is so I youtube'd it and I have to say... it scared the SHIT out of me!! lol...there's no straps to hold baby in, you just tie it round you.. omg no!! haha.. I would be a wreck. Hats off to the ladies who have mastered the Moby wrap!! I'm going to stick with my carrier though :haha:


----------



## lily28

Lol at skin tones and clothes, silliest thing ever!!!

*Steph82*, the sling is from a brand called amazonas if you are interested. I practiced with my teddy bear and it is sooo cool!
*
LittleSpy*, thumbs up for being passionate about your kids! I can't get the whole new taboo thing about kids, like it is not ok to talk about them. Sure there are limits to what one can say but it is understandable to talk about them, personally never had a problem talking with people about theirs.

About food/eating, I think I lost some of "my" weight during the holidays, I wasn't able to eat as much as I would like (crazy right?), I was on my feet all day, and didn't snack at all. My butt has gotten smaller :O. Total weight is the same as 15-20 days ago, so I guess baby is gaining properly. 

Yay on staying in your grandmother's home, good luck with selling your place and wish you lots of strength for the move!
I'm happy you will go and study the things you love and be able to spend time with your babies!!! So amazing! 
I'm just ecstatic for not having to go out of the apartment unless I want to haha! Slowly realizing how cool it is not to have to work for a while :)
*
Candy*, I don't have a pram yet, but I've almost decided on one (or two: chicco liteway or inglesina espresso). I'm in no rush as I will order the majority of baby stuff from this one store owned by a friend and will get a good discount, most stuff will be here by end of Feb. I will test drive those two once more w/ DH and decide...

lol at the moby /slings, I kinda love them, really depends on your lifestyle if you will use them, to me they seem the easiest solution.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thats great that you can get a discount lily! I defo need to retest a few prams before I choose. 

Im not sure how the Moby wrap is easier though.. I mean you have to wrp it around you like 4 times then tie it in a weird jumper knot :/ it looked really fussy and insecure to me. The carrier I have straps around me in 2 clicks and then I place baby to my chest and in two more clicks he's in and I can bend over if I drop something etc and hold both kids hands across the road with no fear of him flopping out! Lol maybe Im missing something here? Perhaps it was a bad youtube video xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Little Spy congrats on your likely move! Even though you don't love your old city it will be so different this time. This time you are a different person, you're moving in there with your OH and beautiful daughters and you have a wonderful goal you are working towards. It will be better this time I'm sure! 

My linea nigra popped up overnight, how random! I was starting to think I wouldn't get it. Maybe the stretch marks are next...

The moby was one of the first things I got. I got it passed along for free, if I was buying one I would def have gotten the short version. I am so short I have to do extra wraps with it :haha: I think it will be good for the early time though, nice and snug and stretchy like my belly :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: We don't have our stroller yet! We're actually planning on going to look at Babies R Us today to check out the one we've been looking at online. Sadly none of the closer stores have it, so it'll be a transit adventure to get there! We're not planning on buying it today though, because we're hoping some of my aunts will go together and get it for our baby shower gift. We just want to make sure that it's the one we really want. And if no one buys it, then we'll go and pick it up afterwards.

I have a moby wrap too! One of my cousins was selling hers, which she never really used because her baby was gigantic. So I got that for $10, and we have a regular forward/backwards facing carrier on the baby registry as well. That way hopefully baby will be happy in one or the other! Plus it's likley that DH and I will have a preference for one or the other ourselves as well.


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum that is my issue with he stroller as well.. I will find one I like but I cant find it in stores near me so I feel weird about buying without trying. I brought a hauck for Lucas when he was a year old it looked amazing online but in real life it sucked it was just really bulky and crap. 

It will be amazing if you got a stroller for your shower! 

I cant write much atm Lucas is in a timeout because he isnt allowed to play xbox and gave me lip over it lol.. I got the.. i hate you mummy... haha.


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Maybe its just me... but I will NOT be matching my babys skin tone to the color of his outfits :haha:. He will wear them and look damn cute in them :winkwink:

It's not just you on this one! My baby will look awesome in anything OBVIOUSLY ;);) so I shan't fret about skin tone!

Littlespy: the hermaphrodite comment would be ok as a joke! even i have joked about it...but she was being serious. She went on to tell a story about a hermaphrodite baby she helped deliver. Not what you want to hear from a doctor! And that's great news about the house move! Even if it will be an adjustment, like you said, getting to stay home with the girls will make it all worthwhile. And yay about quitting your job!!! That is exciting! And I know it's been the cause of some stress and anxiety because of your supervisors, so next time they piss you off you can't just silently think "I won't have to put up with you for much longer...."! 

Ukgirl do you live near to any of the kiddicare stores? I imagine they have loads of prams for trying out! You could make a special day trip to do it! (Sadly, that would be an amazing day out for me! I'm such a loser)

Afm....MY PRAM ARRIVED TODAY! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: now I am a total pram pervert, love looking at them, spent hours (and I mean MANY OF THEM!) online researching prams, and to have it finally here makes me want to cry with joy! I finally have my own pram! (Now I just need the baby to go in it....12 weeks and counting...) we spent ages putting it up and playing with it lol! It's a bit tricky to fold, but we knew that it was when we got it, and its just that its a two step rather than a simple fold, so I'm sure we will get used to it quickly. I adore it. I may have given it a little kiss as we packed it away :blush: 

Our isofix base also arrived, but is not so much fun. 

Oh and in terms of wraps/carriers, I got the Boba 3G as it does from newborn right up.its not the ideal carrier for a newborn according to people who know much more about slings than i do, but I like how sturdy it seems, and if they say it's ok for a brand new baby, I believe them!


----------



## doggylover

And lol Kealz...I still get jealous of other people's tickers, I'm never flipping happy! :haha: I will finally be happy with my ticker when it says 100% and 0 days remaining!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, YES ON THE PRAM LOVE!!! :haha: I spent the entire day pushing mine around the house and practicing to fold/ unfold, when I first got it. Everythime I hear someone ask about what to get I want to tell him that mine is the best and there are absolutly no other viable options :rofl:. I'm a loser... I know :dohh:

So now that we are all really close to (or in) the 3rd trimester... I would like to start purcahsing some items for the hospital bag for myself... I know we will need pads (breast and maternity)... cream... PJs... LittleSpy, I think you recommended a nightgown (in case they check your undies)??? I was thinking of getting PJ pants as well. I have heard about all the bleeding and would like come extra protection :blush:. Is that not advisable? 
Also: what tops are suitable for nursing? I will have a nursing bra, si what kind of top would be best to wear over that? Any suggestions?


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- I haven't gotten a stroller yet. I'm still hemming and hawing over what to do, really. I think we probably will end up getting one that has a bench/stand on part for Maisie, too, but, just like with everything else so far this pregnancy, I'm not in a hurry, really. :shrug: I think it may be something we get after baby is here, actually. I'm a completely different person this pregnancy than I was with my first! :haha: There is a learning curve with the Moby or with any wrap. I've been quite intimidated by wraps in general (and probably wouldn't go with the Moby, personally, if I were to get one... but if someone were to give me one, then sure! :haha:). I'll stick with my mei tais and ssc! I'm too lazy and it's too hot here 9 months of the year for all that wrapping. Plenty of people absolutely love them, though. From what I understand, the Moby is great for newborns but isn't good for bigger babies (like 15lbs+) since the material is stretchy and they'll end up sagging. So, only good for a few months, really.

On that note, my Ergo should arrive today! :happydance: I hope it's comfortable enough to wear while I'm pregnant. I've seen mixed reviews on that.

kirstabelle -- How funny the line popped up overnight! I'm quite fair and didn't get it last pregnancy so don't expect it this time. I didn't get stretch marks last time, either, but I have one spot this time that looks like it's trying to be one. :shrug: Could just be a mark from me injuring myself and not remembering, though (quite likely, lol).

doggylover -- LOL at a serious hermaphrodite comment. Of course it's the slimmest possibility, but so far from likely! :dohh: And yes, I've alread had to repeat "Just 3 more months, just 3 more months... Maybe just 2.5 more if I really can't take it anymore..." over and over in my head this morning about something my supervisor said to me. :haha: I had a friend who was so excited about her stroller than she took a teddybear for a jog in it around her neighborhood once she got it! :wacko: How embarrassing that would have been if a neighbor had asked to see her baby. :haha:
And you'll only be happy if your ticker says 0 days remaining if the baby has arrived by then! Otherwise you'll be like "Damn you, you lying ticker!" :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

steph -- I'd suggest taking a pair or two of pj pants in case you want to walk around somewhere other than your room. At my hospital, we had to go to a "this is how to not kill your baby" class before discharge so I was very glad to have pants for that. And then for the ride home. I just recall spending the majority of my hospital stay in bed and the nurses seriously came to massage my belly and check my underwear every 3-4 hours. And given the state of my hoo-ha, pants would have caused more discomfort for me during those times.

My hospital also provided maternity pads. But, they were uncomfortable for me (so thick!!) so I mostly used 2 ultra-thin long menstruation pads (overlapping each other for more coverage) after the hospital-provided freezer pack pads ran out. :haha: I was glad I brought the ultra-thin pads to the hospital. They were just so much more comfortable for me. The pp bleeding got got much lighter after 5 days or so (just lasted forever) so one ultrathin pad was enough at that point and then after about 3 weeks or so (maybe slightly sooner?), frequently changed pantyliners were enough. I'm sure that all varies person to person and birth to birth, though.

I took breast pads to the hospital but didn't need them. I was at the hosptial for about 30 hours after delivery. My milk "came in" the morning before we left but I don't recall leaking until later. Just a couple pairs should be enough, just in case. The hospital may even have those if you ask for them. ?

I recommend nursing gowns. The hospital is likely going to provide you with a gown to wear while you're there but I was more comfortable in my own. 

I didn't wear a bra until it was time to leave the hospital. :haha: But I hate bras. While nursing, I prefer either low cut tops or loose fitting shirts that can easily be pulled up. I prefer my tummy stay covered while I nurse around people, so either a belly band or a nursing tank works for that. Or, you can convert regular camis to loop around your nursing bra clasps so that they become nursing camis for much less $ than nursing camis cost. That reminds me, I need to see if Old Navy has any camisoles on clearance so I can make those!

I think a lot of what you bring to the hospital just depends on what your hospital provides and what you require to be comfortable. I packed way too much last time trying to ensure we'd be comfortable. I'll be taking much less this time after knowing what the hospital provides and what my stay entailed last time. It's really just a blur to me. I hardly even took any pictures! And not a single one with my dSLR! Never even turned on the TV in the room... Barely managed to take one shower. Seriously, just a blur! :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Lol littlespy, that's so true, if I go overdue I'll be screaming at my ticker and blaming it, telling it it must have counted wrongly!!! I am only slightly ashamed to admit that I put our cat in the pram and attempted to push him! (He was having none of it though and promptly jumped out!) I wanted to take it out into the street,but like you say if a neighbour had have stopped me I would have died of embarrassment!

Steph, I'm glad I'm not the only one who is a serious pram lover! And of course your pram is the best....just like mine is!!! When I see threads in second tri board asking about travel systems I always make sure to post about mine, and look at everyone else's and think "why did you get that? you're wrong!" :rofl: 

And I'd also like a little help with the hospital bag packing from some experienced ladies. So far I have...one pair of dark pj bottoms. That'll get me far!


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> And lol Kealz...I still get jealous of other people's tickers, I'm never flipping happy! :haha: I will finally be happy with my ticker when it says 100% and 0 days remaining!

Not if its said that for a week and a half and you are still pregnant :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Here's one hospital bag necessity for me, even this time: sandals/flip-flops/thongs (whatever you want to call them) for the shower! I know it's a hospital and I'm sure it's clean but I just don't do stranger showers without shoes. :haha: :wacko:

I'll be working on my packing list in the next month or so (haha, maybe) and will share what I found to be necessity or that I used last time. I know my list won't be very helpful for anyone not in the US, though, because hospitals here tend to provide way more (for reasons previously discussed! :haha:).


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls! Thought i would drop in to give you all an update: We go the 15th to the specialist. The doctor misinformed us with the measurements he gave them to me backwards. Her fold is measuring at 6mm and should be <5mm. So with that and some other abnormalities they have found they are sending us to Little Rock to have blood tests done, another ultrasound, and to speak with a geneticists about Downs Syndrome. I have blood work also to see if i have pre-eclampsia also on the 10th! I feel like this is just crazy because i am feel fine and have had no problems aside from elevated bp.

I think that is too funny about color of clothing babies wear! I put all mine in yellow and they looked like a normal baby. 

I am getting the balboa baby sling to start off with and have looked at the Moby wrap. I agree there is a bit of reading you have to do to put it on properly but well worth the money. 

I have her stroller and carseat and love how big it is. Others we looked at seemed like we were slouching over to reach the handles or kicking it when trying to walk. This one i have played around with and it is so comfy and easy to push and not trip over!

I am buying a BFFLO bag for the hosptial so that i don't have to worry about forgetting anything i might need while in hospital it is all there already! It costs $120.00 but i think it is well worth it! I am adding a link if any of y'all ladies want to check it out. https://bfflco.com/product/mommydelivery-bffl-bag/


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah the line is weird. Its like I got a suntan in just one place, in just one night. Its not very dark, but definitely visible. My belly is getting weirder every day :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Whoa mommabrown that hospital bag looks great! I think I will just steal the list and make my own from it! Sorry to hear that you might have pre-e, but if you are still feeling well then hopefully you will be just fine. I have everything crossed for Emmaleigh's tests, and will be waiting to hear the results. Make sure you are taking good care of yourself and your little lady!

And littlespy, totally agree about the flip flops. Any shower that is a)used by non family members and b) has bits of other people's goodness only knows what being washed down it is not ok for my bare feet! :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

hey everyone, sorry been MIA but busy with xmas/new year celebrations and now back at work boo!

Have been reading but my mind is mush so cant remember much, only thing really, hospital bags- i would consider a nightshirt too, as well as pj bottms, i couldnt wear my bottoms due to my EMCS, not trying to scare anyone but best to go prepared! 
And i bled a lot afterwards for quite a while, had to wear maternity pads as normal pads didnt cut it, again, just a consideration for ya!

Littlespy, hospitals here dont provide much at all here, we pretty much have to take everything in with us


----------



## Steph82

LittleSPy, Thank you for the list! Unfortunately, I may ask you again in a few weeks :dohh:. 
Doggylover, you have managed to gross me out with your describtion of what has (or has not) been washed down the hospital drain :rofl::sick:
Flip flops WILL be packed for sure now lol. :haha:
Mommabrown, sorry that you still have to wait that long for the tests :nope: but I am hoping everything turns out perfectly :hugs:. 
Love the finished packed bag idea! :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

I has a MEGA dark line down my tummy with H but this time i have none, just a really weird belly button and a ton of BH!


----------



## melissasbump

Wow Mommabrown am loving that bag! Hope all goes well for you at the next appointment.


----------



## ukgirl23

This is crazy for me because this is my third baby but my first hospital bag as we get given everything in norway. i used crocs in the shower littlespy they were nice lol xx 

mommabrown its good that you know more now and they are going to run some tests. I had pre eclampsia with Connie. if you do have it its good they catch it early so they can keep an eye on it. I went two weeks over with Connie even though I had it they just monitored me a lot. x


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks ladies! I have way to much to try to worry about so i am opting to buy it already packed and ready to go. 

Now i have this odd perception of grimme showers at the maternity ward! Lmao 

No lines but i have gotten a hairy belly! The perks of pregnancy!


----------



## LittleSpy

That bag just goes to show that what one person feels is essential, another doesn't need at all. :shrug: For instance, I'm having a hard time understanding why you would need to bring your own "wound care pack" to a hospital. :wacko: :haha: :winkwink: 

The only things that bag includes that I'll be packing are the breastfeeding pillow (will also be packing my own pillow though it's not necessary since the hospital provides disposable pillows), flip-flops, nursing pads, ultra-thin sanitary pads, toothbrush/toothpaste, lotion, and cards/pen to write a thank-you to my nurses. My hospital either provided the rest or I wouldn't have a use for it at all in my situation. I'm actually wavering on the breastfeeding pillow right now since I ended up preferring just a stack of regular bed pillows. Hmmm.

Then again, things that I find essential that I'm worried about leaving at home are my phone charger and my billion and one different galactogogues! :haha: I guess no pre-packaged bag is going to contain those. :winkwink: Good grief. Now my head is spinning with all of the things I "need" to pack. :haha: Maybe I'll just go ahead and pack some things and make a list of everything else I need to remember so I can stop thinking about it now. I already decided I'm going to have to get a pill-sorter box thing for all of my stupid herbs. Looks like in the beginning I'll be taking like 14 different ones! Just practice for getting old, I guess. :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

One of my main things to take to hospital with me is PATE!! To put on my toast after theatre!!

Littlespy, i agree, everyone is different, i wont pack as much for myself this time, also we are only 5 minutes from home should i need anything and about 3 mins from Asda so its hardly a problem should i forget!


----------



## ukgirl23

> That bag just goes to show that what one person feels is essential, another doesn't need at all. For instance, I'm having a hard time understanding why you would need to bring your own "wound care pack" to a hospital.

:haha: omg that made me LOL!!! 

I guess what I need would be... 

Shampoo and conditioner and shower gel (preferably soap and glory) 
Antiseptic soap wash (incase of stitches, tearing etc) 
Nighties with optional pj bottoms, depending on how I feel, button front tops for BFing
nursing bra's
cheap asda throw away after pants
breast + sanitary pads
creams 
tooth and hair brush and ties
puzzle book
camera 
phone charger
hospital notes
going home clothes 

babies bag 
2 sleep suits
2 baby grows
2 pairs of socks, mittens and hats
nappies (disposable for hospital) 
muslin squares
wipes
antiseptic wipes for the cord stump
baby wash, shampoo and cloth
Going home clothes

plus for me some sneaky bits of food cus hospital food here smells like piss and I dont care to try it lol x...... and my crocs 

and anti bacterial hand gel. I squirt everyone with it before they touch the baby!  

edit: no stretchmarks with Connie, one with Lucas and no new ones so far with this one. I have the LM line, it hadn't fully gone from when I had Luke, I have a major hairy belly too... Actually in our last ultrasound appointment I pulled my maternity belt down and Aaron shouted... LOOK AT HER HAIRY BELLY!! haha he is lovely isn't he!!! cheeky git. I'll get him back!!


----------



## melissasbump

oohhh yeah im gonna take my crocs!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Then again, things that I find essential that I'm worried about leaving at home are my phone charger and my billion and one different galactogogues! :haha::

Interested to find out what a galactogogue is?!?! 

Ukgirl, my dh bought me some of the soap and glory minis for Christmas which are going into my hospital bag. I bloody love that stuff!

I am definitely packing snacks. I read that dried fruit is good as it has lots of energy and it also loosens things up for when you go for your first post-labour poo :haha: so I will be taking bags of the stuff, as I've read horrific things at going to the toilet after labour. Things that may have put me off ever having a child had I know :rofl:

Also, sorry for grossing everyone out about hospital showers! I'm sure they are very clean and regularly washed down!


----------



## ukgirl23

lmfao doggylover, if the dried fruits dont make you go, the laxatives they give you will!!! hahaha I was so cleared out after having my 2 I didn't poo for almost 2 weeks afterwards!!! Sorry for the TMI  The first poo is hillarious, I had to hang on to the edge of the toilet seat for dear life!

The one thing I will say post partum is that for a day or 2 after I didn't feel when I needed a pee, when the midwifes told me to go, I protested until they shoved me in the cubicle then omg it was like the longest pee I've ever had! it was insane! 

Love love love love love soap and glory doggylover, I've been hunting out a good bargain set in the sales, I buy the gift sets after christmas for half the price. I could eat that stuff...

Ohhh yes... lip balm also very essential during labour! It's the little things you need to pay attention too. :) x 

is anyone watching OBEM tonight? I debated this over in my head all day, I love the show but I think I'll catch it on repeat after April. They film often in Southampton just up the road here so I may go there to have Benson, my MIL's friend was on there, she was the one who likes to sing opera, she was in one of the life after birth videos. But yes.. I shall be watching good old Attenborough instead :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Candy dh and I are literally having the obem or Africa debate right now! We have them both on sky+ to tape, but we can't decide which to watch tonight and which tomorrow. Oh the hard things we have to go through :haha:

See all this talk about wee and poo after labour is what I find the most frightening thing! The thought of not knowing when I need to go, or the horrors I've heard about when pooing....they terrify me!


----------



## maybesoon

Wow.... It's been a million years since I've been on. Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and New Year! 

I wasn't ready to return to work today, but I got up this morning & faced the cold & made it to work. Little Mason is kicking, tumbling & growing up a storm! I had a huge hiccup over the holidays. DH caught the flu Christmas night!!! eeekkkk!!! Luckily I haven't gotten it yet. I'm praying it was the one that I got my shot for. The doctor's offices are saying it's going around like crazy & the kiddos that have gotten their shots are catching the other type that they weren't vaccinated for! UGH!!! 

!!!!!!!!TMI ALERT!!!!!! I was unfortunate enough to get severly constipated over the holidays & in the end got hit with horrid horrid horrid hemroids.... OMG! It has been terrible. I spent 4 days not able to sit. I would WADDLE from the bed to the bathroom & back to bed. :blush: My doctor called me in a prescription but it seemed to not really be helping at the time. I'm sure it was, I was just so miserable.... Luckily it is getting much better, but still not fun at all. Now I'm worried they won't shrink back like they should & I'll end up having to have that horrible surgery after I deliver Mason.....:nope:

I go to see my doc next Tuesday so I plan on talking with her about it then.

Hope everyone is doing well & staying warm!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover just go every half an hour to an hour like I did and no problemos. The poo thing isnt so bad really. Which one are you fighting for? OBEM or africa? 

Hey Maybesoon I was wondering where you had got to! Glad to hear allnis well with you and Mason. Sorry to hear dh has the flu. Hopefully he has the one you are vaccinated against. Xx


----------



## doggylover

No dh is happy to watch either obem or Africa, as am I, we just can't decide! I think we'll go obem as we are watching another nature program now, so a bit of variety!

Maybesoon so sorry to hear you've been suffering. I hope you start to feel better soon, and definitely don't end up with flu to add to your misery!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Ladies! I have meant to login a couple of different times, but something has always seemed to pop up just as I had a minute to do so.... Although I wasn't ready to get back to work, I am happy to be back on a schedule again.


----------



## melissasbump

Am recording both Africa and OBEM too as im working till 9pm.

Maybesoon, boo to feeling rough, hope you are better soon!


----------



## LittleSpy

melissasbump said:


> One of my main things to take to hospital with me is PATE!! To put on my toast after theatre!!

:rofl:
Still with the pate, Melissa? You poor thing! :haha:

I'd bring a 6-pack of oatmeal stout if I wasn't so sure baby is going to be attached to my boob the entire time. And a big bloody steak! :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

LittleSpy said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> One of my main things to take to hospital with me is PATE!! To put on my toast after theatre!!
> 
> :rofl:
> Still with the pate, Melissa? You poor thing! :haha:
> 
> I'd bring a 6-pack of oatmeal stout if I wasn't so sure baby is going to be attached to my boob the entire time. And a big bloody steak! :haha:Click to expand...

hell yeah! Ive been good and resisted so far so thats gonna be my treat!!lol Its the small things!


----------



## doggylover

I've heard oats are great for breastmilk production so I'll be employing my mil to make me piles of her flapjacks!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Interested to find out what a galactogogue is?!?!

Herbs/substances that promote lactation. I'm sure you'll be much more fortunate than I am in that department! :thumbup: I didn't know a thing about them until I had my issues with Maisie. I took fenugreek, blessed thistle, goat's rue, and brewer's yeast with her. Not sure any of those but goat's rue helped so I have an insane list of things to try this time. I actually ordered 10 different herbs just today. By the last month of my pregnancy, I'll already be taking alfalfa, goat's rue, nettle, inositol, malunggay/moringa, red clover, and red raspberry leaves. :wacko: The list to start after birth is pretty much insane. I'm just throwing everything at it. I guess I'm desperate to be able to breastfeed. :nope: If not exclusively, I'd at least like to have _some_more milk and a more positive experience than I did with dd.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> I've heard oats are great for breastmilk production so I'll be employing my mil to make me piles of her flapjacks!

Oats, barley, and quinoa, for sure! :thumbup: I may not have my hospital bag packed or the crib bought or the newborn clothes washed, but I have the mentally ill-sized container of oats all ready to go. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> See all this talk about wee and poo after labour is what I find the most frightening thing! The thought of not knowing when I need to go, or the horrors I've heard about when pooing....they terrify me!

I'll be honest with you - it's not good. :haha: But, from what I remember (and my brain has a clever little way of forgetting, I'm sure), it wasn't as bad as I _thought_ it would be, given my tear situation. Hospitals give them to you here, but if not there, I HIGHLY recommend a squirt bottle that you can fill with water to squirt on your bits while you pee! Sounds silly, but it really took the sting out of it. And, also sounds weird, but get some toilet paper and press on your perineum during your first few poos after birth. My hospital didn't give me laxatives, but they did give me stool softeners. I don't think I pooed for like 3-4 days after birth (I don't go super often anyway... not that you all need to know my bathroom habits :blush:). I was TERRIFIED. And it wasn't pleasant, but also wasn't _that bad._ And I was SO relieved after (mostly mentally)! :haha: During my first pregnancy, I was dreading the first poo more than labor/delivery. In hindsight, OF COURSE the labor was more painful and intense (also awesome -- there are lots of adjectives I can use simultaneously, it's not just all pain & badness!). But the poo is still my least favorite memory of it all. Mostly because labor and delivery results in a baby and a poo results in poo. :haha: I think the fear of it is what gets me. I seriously don't remember the poo itself being all that horrible. I'm done talking about poop (for now).


----------



## doggylover

See this is what I'm terrified of...having to HOLD YOURSELF while you poo! I don't comprehend how awful it must feel to need to do that! So I suppose I'm going to be ok as I am expecting just a horrific experience, and it can't be worse than my imagination (in which my insides basically fall out!) so the only way is up!

I think it's great that you're taking so much to help your BM production, and I really hope that it all works for you and you are literally leaking everywhere! I do definitely need to read up a bit more on herbal supplements to take to help out, as I'm worried I will have a low supply (no reasoning behind this at all!) so I would like to follow in your footsteps and take preventative measures.

I now have one born every minute on, and the girl just said her last baby was stuck for three days. This is not the sort of thing I need to be hearing :haha:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I think it's great that you're taking so much to help your BM production, and I really hope that it all works for you and you are literally leaking everywhere! I do definitely need to read up a bit more on herbal supplements to take to help out, as I'm worried I will have a low supply (no reasoning behind this at all!) so I would like to follow in your footsteps and take preventative measures.

 :rofl: I had to re-read because I fist thought BM = Bowel movement, and I was really starting to worry about why you would want her to leak everywhere ahahaha :rofl:


But yes, I second the BM (<-- Breast Milk) hopes and wishes for everyone! I will be extreamly pissed, if i'm carrying around these masivly inflated milk producers, and they end up not producing :holly::growlmad: :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha I thought BM was bowel movement too and was like... what??!!! hahaha 

Mothercare are havign a flash sale tonight if you buy online before midnight you can get another 15% off prams and pushchairs, if you want to do it you just enter the code VKMP at the checkout xx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> See this is what I'm terrified of...having to HOLD YOURSELF while you poo! I don't comprehend how awful it must feel to need to do that! So I suppose I'm going to be ok as I am expecting just a horrific experience, and it can't be worse than my imagination (in which my insides basically fall out!) so the only way is up!
> 
> I think it's great that you're taking so much to help your BM production, and I really hope that it all works for you and you are literally leaking everywhere! I do definitely need to read up a bit more on herbal supplements to take to help out, as I'm worried I will have a low supply (no reasoning behind this at all!) so I would like to follow in your footsteps and take preventative measures.
> 
> I now have one born every minute on, and the girl just said her last baby was stuck for three days. This is not the sort of thing I need to be hearing :haha:

:rofl:
Well, you don't _HAVE_ to hold yourself while you poo. It just feels better that way (whether mentally or physically, I'm not sure!). I was mainly really freaked about popping stitches which is a completely unreasonable fear.

And from a professional stanpoint (which, of course I'm not!), I don't know that you should take preventative measures in terms of actually taking any supplement for milk supply unless it seems you're having issues. But reading about it certainly couldn't hurt!

So, that book I recommended earlier -- here's a free pdf version of it:
https://www.alhadapedia.com/hospen/Edu/PDFbks/BreastfeedingMoth.pdf

I just prefer reading a book to reading online, so I actually do have the physical book. It's very, very good! :thumbup:

I also hear/see "Motherfood" recommended a lot by IBCLCs. I haven't read it yet but intend to order it soon.

And the *vast majority* of women can put in effort to overcome breastfeeding obstacles and exclusively breastfeed (or very close to it!). I even have this little delusion that maybe it'll happen for me this time, too, with everything I know now. And again, I don't want to come across negative about it because I'm not and I recognize that most women have the ability but to say that no one will have issues and that everyone will be able to breastfeed completely overlooks an entire population of women who do suffer from lactation failure in some form or another. Regardless of how much milk I produce, I'm _entirely_ sure my experience is going to be more pleasant and successful this time! I'm quite sure I'll have to supplement again but I feel really positive about my plan of attack. And after executing my plan, if things don't go the way I'd like, at least I won't have any lingering what-ifs because those make me crazy.

Stuck for 3 days? What? :wacko:


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkk! I'm worried about the poo & exploding hemroids NOW!!! My DH keeps laughing & saying "oh, you won't feel a thing with your epidural". I'm like "ummm, yeah, because you've given birth SO many times"!!! hehehe


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, maybesoon. He does realize the epidural wears off shortly, right? :haha: I remember like 6-7 hours after Maisie was born, the night nurse asked me if I needed anything and I said "Yes.... another epidural, please!" :haha: No luck! Stingy cow!


----------



## doggylover

Sorry about the BM confusion :haha: I've been in th breastfeeding forum too much!

Thanks for that link littlespy :) ill definitely have a good read through that.


----------



## maybesoon

Right LittleSpy! I told him it doesn't last forever! I think he only remembers what he wants to remember about his ex giving birth to his other 2 kiddos. He makes her out to be some perfect pregnant Goddess how had absolutely NO problems at all while pregnant, during delivery or afterward. However, she never took care of the kiddos once they got home with them. OR that's how he remembers things anyway!!! But after I had the hemroid issue this past week, he's been soooo sweet & appologetic about the issue & keeps telling me what "a great job" I'm doing & how "proud of me" he is.... lol..... I think he's a bit frightened of me at the moment!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I got my epidural annhour before the end. It was magical! I didnt have any issues with poo. Ibhad a laxative that cleared me right out for two weeks so luckily I had healed a bit before I needed one and it didnt hurt as bad as I expected it to. You will all be fine :) its just poo lol drink some black coffee that will loosen you up.. and walk alot Xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Aaah, laughed at you with your pharmacy of galactagogues in your hospital bag Little Spy! You are going to be like a sprinkler in summer :haha: And I seriously love that word galactagogues. It sounds so superhero-esque. I also read somewhere not to take them until you know something is amiss. So disappointed that I can't yet work that word into my daily vocabulary. "Pass me my galactagogue would you?" :haha: Will definitely be bringing some oatmeal raisin cookies in my hospital bag... oatmeal for the boobs, raisins for the booty :haha: I hadn't put any thought into my hospital bag until you ladies started talking about it. I did book us in for our childbirth classes in a few weeks, but that's as much prep as I have done for childbirth so far. And I have been reading some books. I also signed myself up for a breastfeeding class, and have a breastfeeding book on my list of things to read as well. Its the Ina May Gaskin one. Should be suitably crunchy and hippied out for my liking :haha: Other than that I am trying not to worry too much about it all. She is going to come out and she is going to eat something. Its inevitable!

Mommabrown, I can't believe they have you waiting so long to see the specialist. I would be freaking out and making them give me an amnio because I wouldn't be able to handle waiting for two weeks. Hope everything is okay. When we were getting our Nuchal Translucency test at 12 weeks I was under the impression that Nuchal fold measurements were only accurate indicators of birth defects during a very particular window of time in first tri and then after that passes they become less reliable :shrug: It is good that they are being cautious, and you will get extra testing and see the specialist etc. I will be thinking of you and Emmaleigh!! :hugs:

We still have so much chocolate and cookies and all sorts of crap in the house. My eating has been terrible the last few days. Must get back on the bandwagon. Going to do my prenatal exercise DVD tonight, but going to switch to the third tri work out part of it because I don't care what week they say it officially starts I just do not feel like I can do the same kind of exercise I was doing at 14 weeks! I figure I will listen to my body and my body is saying it is def time to switch gears!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I forgot to reply to your kiddicare question earlier.. the nearest one to me is just up past london and Im down in Bournemouth on the south coast. it would take about 3 hours to get there :( I miht go down to Southampton though and check out their mothercare and babiesrus stores they tend to have more. 

Kristabelle our house is full of christmas junk food too I cant stop eating it. I had to go out and buy £20 of fruit and healthy food the other day to make me feel better....

Re:hairy belly.... Ive noticed my belly is hairier on the right side :/


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown, good luck with the specialist, I 'm sure everything will be ok... Many hugs. 

Maybesoon, omg we were looking for you haha! Sorry about the hemorrhoids, I have them too, The days before Christmas they started and I was in pain until 2 days ago. Now they are less painful but still there and they bleed (fun!). I started using a tea tree oil soap for my butt, as I read it helps.

I have a list for the hospital bag, but I'm too lazy to fish it out of my lists right now. I'm only packing nighties with buttons in front, no pjs but I will pack a couple of t shirts and leggings for running around for paper work/leaving the hospital. I've been in the hospital for other surgeries (so I have experience of what I need there) and I was more comfy in nighties, once they had to put the little tube in the urethra that you pee through (fun) so at least a nightie is essential. Definitely pack a pair of flip flops or crocs, even if they wash the bathroom well chances are other women will be using it and maybe guests too (DHs for sure). 
It is the baby hospital bag that really I'm at a loss right now as I'm not sure what the hospital provides and what doesn't. I thought the nurses take care of the belly button, but not sure, I have to ask. Do i need baby shower gel and creams??? Or do they wash the babies with their own things? Confusing!

Baby is bouncing this morning he hee, so cute! officially 25 weeks and the size of eggplant!


----------



## doggylover

Lily, I imagine that if they bath baby with you in the hospital they actually just use water, and don't include any sort of product, but I could be wrong on that count.

Kirstabelle I laughed so much at your enjoyment of "galactogogues"! It definitely does sound superhero-ish - I actually did wonder if Littlespy had a secret love of comics and was planning on taking loads to the hospital with her when I first read it!!! :haha:

Afm, I have the back to work blues :( I am sitting here, wishing children would just disappear! And I have the easiest day ever today, so I don't know what I'mcomplaining about lol! Have to phone our mortgage consultant now as our mortgage is due for renewal at the end of the month and we want to try and get a better deal on things. I hate phoning people about stuff like this :blush:


----------



## lily28

I just read in a local forum that it all depends on what ward I'm going to be placed in my hospital, there are "good" wards and "bad" ones. The bad ones are like concentration camps. The good ones have special bathrooms for the baby and provide everything, even special oil to clean the baby tush from meconium that is hard to clean. I hope I get the good room w/ the amenities. My doc is the head professor there so I guess I might get lucky in that respect... I have to bring my own baby bath towel, clothes, blanket, sheets, etc. Diapers they provide but I will bring a few along just in case.


----------



## doggylover

That's awful that there can be such a difference in wards in the same department in the same hospital. I bet they only show people round the nice wards and publicise those...and then some poor women end up in the rubbish ones. Fingers crossed that won't be you!


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies, how are you all today?


----------



## doggylover

Hi Jenny :) I hope things are going well for you and your little girl - almost your V day now!

My belly was ROLLING at lunchtime, visibly so. So funny looking! And someone at work asked me "Are you beginning to get excited yet?" I just stared at her and said "I've been excited since I found out..." :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- Ugh, I hate calling around about stuff, too. I really don't like talking on the phone at all, especially to strangers! My mom has been bugging me to try to refinance my house for like 2 years. Now I can validly use the "Well, we're going to put it on the market in a couple months so paying closing costs on a refi wouldn't make sense" excuse. :haha: I do have a pretty terrible loan rate because I bought it in 2007 which was like the very peak of the housing market bubble in the US. Oh well.

lily28 -- Here, the hospital did provide tons of baby stuff. They "bathed" Maisie about 7-8 hours after she was born (yeah, and like 2am) and they did use shampoo on her (she had a lot of hair) because, let's face it, that's some funky junk they've been marinating in for 9 months. :haha: But they really just sponged off the rest of her with water from what I remember and just held her near the sink right next to me while they were doing it. They gave me the bottle of shampoo (it was a little travel sized one). 1) I don't think soap is _really_ necessary in the first place 2) The hospital may provide it 3) If you want something other than a big-name baby wash like Johnson & Johnson (which I know some people have concerns about), bring your own and ask the nurse to use that instead if they're using soap at all.

As far as umbilical stump care, they basically told us not to touch it unless it somehow got dirty (and it never did). They told us to just keep it very dry, and if we noticed any sign of infection, take her to the doctor. I think we were told to use rubbing alcohol on it at the base a couple times a day to help dry it up to fall off faster as well. That stupid thing hung on for 15 days! :dohh: 

On cloth diapers -- If you want to use them from the beginning, take them to the hospital. I won't! 1) I don't love the thought of toting a wetbag full of like 25 dirty diapers home with me 2) You gotta count those dirty and wet diapers in the early days to be sure baby is getting enough to eat and that's hard to do with cloth because it's hard to determine what a "thoroughly wet" diaper is. 3) meconium is so, so, so sticky and black. I don't love the thought of having to try to get that out of my cloth diapers. Breastmilk and even formula poo is a breeze and washes right out. 4) Unless you specifically purchased newborn diapers, they're probably going to be a little too big and they're going to rise a little too high and will possibly irritate the umbilical stump. So, those are my personal reasons. Do what you will with them. :winkwink: 

For baby, my hospital provided everything you _need_ except a going home outfit. Tons of diapers and wipes, soap, a couple of shirts, hats (which I recently read someone suggest can interfere with breastfeeding due to blocking smells so something to consider. :wacko: Not that they have *ever* stayed on Maisie's head more than 20 seconds at a time. To this day. :haha:), a couple of receiving blankets (they gave us lots while we were there and then allowed us to take certain ones home). If you're formula feeding, they will provide formula, too. Of course, this is all based on my experience in an urban US hospital. :thumbup: I'll probably bring a couple of sleepers. If Violet is like Maisie, she's going to hate being swaddled and will bust out of it very quickly. I *may* get one of those velcro swaddling blankets to try this time.
I plan to have baby skin-to-skin the whole time I'm awake but when I put her down to sleep, I want her to be and stay warm even if she won't stay swaddled. 

Oh, thinking about this is making me so nervous/excited!


----------



## Jenny_J

doggylover said:


> Hi Jenny :) I hope things are going well for you and your little girl - almost your V day now!
> 
> My belly was ROLLING at lunchtime, visibly so. So funny looking! And someone at work asked me "Are you beginning to get excited yet?" I just stared at her and said "I've been excited since I found out..." :dohh:

Yup 24 weeks next Tuesday :)

Got midwife appointment next Thursday, which im not looking forward to, I really dislike my midwife. 

Trying to find pay slips for this maternity allowance, aarrggggggg 

Awww it's awesome to see/feel isn't it? sometimes if it's a big kick she kinda makes me jump lol


----------



## maybesoon

lily28 said:


> Mommabrown, good luck with the specialist, I 'm sure everything will be ok... Many hugs.
> 
> Maybesoon, omg we were looking for you haha! Sorry about the hemorrhoids, I have them too, The days before Christmas they started and I was in pain until 2 days ago. Now they are less painful but still there and they bleed (fun!). I started using a tea tree oil soap for my butt, as I read it helps.
> 
> I have a list for the hospital bag, but I'm too lazy to fish it out of my lists right now. I'm only packing nighties with buttons in front, no pjs but I will pack a couple of t shirts and leggings for running around for paper work/leaving the hospital. I've been in the hospital for other surgeries (so I have experience of what I need there) and I was more comfy in nighties, once they had to put the little tube in the urethra that you pee through (fun) so at least a nightie is essential. Definitely pack a pair of flip flops or crocs, even if they wash the bathroom well chances are other women will be using it and maybe guests too (DHs for sure).
> It is the baby hospital bag that really I'm at a loss right now as I'm not sure what the hospital provides and what doesn't. I thought the nurses take care of the belly button, but not sure, I have to ask. Do i need baby shower gel and creams??? Or do they wash the babies with their own things? Confusing!
> 
> Baby is bouncing this morning he hee, so cute! officially 25 weeks and the size of eggplant!

Thanks! I will be going & looking for some tea tree oil soap this afternoon! I have been pretty desperate & a few days ago ready to try just about anything!!! Mine are a million times less painful now but bleed really really bad even when I go pee. I have to wear a stinking pad like I'm on my monthly or something.... UGH! Oh well, the good part about having them was that for a few days I was really inactive & pretty much just laid in bed on my side or sat in a warm bath so Mason was moving, dancing, tumbling & kicking like crazy so it helped take my mind off my "pain in the rear"!!!! hehehe


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi Jenny_J!! Good Luck with the midwife on thursday I hope it goes better and they get your maternity allowance sorted out :hugs: 

Doggylover are you having wavy belly!?? I love Wavy belly!! :D Such a silly question to ask if you're excited haha.

Littlespy - I dont know what is available in hispital here that is why I am taking my own alcohol wipes for the cord stump, I know you should clean it after their first bath the day after birth with either alcohol wipes or cooled boiled water and cotton wool. I'm going for antiseptic alcohol wipes since keeping it dry is a must so the boiled water is a bit backwards. 
I tend to give it a wipe every 2 day's after a bath and pat it dry gently, my kids fell off after about 4 days, no issues :) 

I found this info online ..

Taking care of the stump

Your baby's umbilical cord stump will change from yellowish green to brown to black as it dries out and eventually falls off &#8212; usually within about two weeks after birth. In the meantime, treat the area gently:

Keep the stump clean. Parents were once instructed to swab the stump with rubbing alcohol after every diaper change. Researchers now say the stump might heal faster if left alone. If the stump becomes dirty or sticky, clean it with plain water &#8212; then dry it by holding a clean, absorbent cloth around the stump or fanning it with a piece of paper.
Keep the stump dry. Expose the stump to air to help dry out the base. Keep the front of your baby's diaper folded down to avoid covering the stump. In warm weather, dress your baby in a diaper and T-shirt to improve air circulation.
Stick with sponge baths. Sponge baths might be most practical during the healing process. When the stump falls off, you can bathe your baby in a baby tub or sink.
Let the stump fall off on its own. Resist the temptation to pull off the stump yourself, even if it's hanging on by only a thread.
Signs of infection

During the healing process, it's normal to see a little crust or dried blood near the stump. Contact your baby's doctor if your baby develops a fever or if the umbilical area:

Appears red and swollen around the cord
Continues to bleed
Oozes yellowish pus
Produces a foul-smelling discharge
If your baby has an umbilical cord infection, prompt treatment can stop the infection from spreading.

this website has pictures of cord care and is very informative 

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/newbornbabies/ss/cordcare_3.htm

lily - the leggings are a great Idea for while you are between maternity and normal clothing xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

So our stroller adventure was less than successful yesterday... even though the store's website said they had one in stock, they do not! Apparently the return policy is really good and very easy though, so we're going to keep the one we picked out on the registry, and if we get it for the shower and decide we don't actually like it as much as we thought we did, we have a back-up stroller picked out as well which we *were* able to test out yesterday. It's very nice, but a little heavier than I'd like.

We got all of our furniture moved out of the office last night. We had a friend come over to help us out. We moved the desk and filing cabnet into the living room and now it looks SUPER cramped. We have too much furniture! So we're in the process now of trying to figure out how to re-arrange it all and what needs to go in order to make it look less crowded. The poor cat is beside himself. There is stuff *everywhere* right now! :dohh:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all

In relation to UK ladies, from my experience, the NHS DO have stuff you can use at the hospital but obviously prefer you to bring your own.

With regards to belly button stump, we didnt need to put anything on Hs, just kept it dry and not let the nappy rub it and it fell off, think we still have it in his memory box lol!

Feeling really rough today, im at work and have had a melt down as no one can sort out the simplest thing when it comes to organsing my life/maternity leave etc. urrghh cant wait to leave!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Melissabump sorry your having a terrible day. I hope they get your leave figured out. 

I am feeling pretty good today. Baby Emmaleigh is rocking and rolling around in there. Ds said to me last night while playing with his cars "When baby Emme gets here she is going to be goegeous!" He makes me laugh.


----------



## maybesoon

Here is my bump from yesterday at 23.5 weeks....
 



Attached Files:







23.5 week bump 1-2-13.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you for the info melissasbump :) 

Maybesoon lovely cute bump! xx 

mommabrown your ds is super sweet!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks.... I feel huge & I'm worried about being too big this soon....


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon your not too big!! You look lovely!


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you Mommabrown.


----------



## ukgirl23

I agree with mommabrown your bump looks lovely xx


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> let's face it, that's some funky junk they've been marinating in for 9 months.

:rofl: so true, and makes me feel like my baby is going to come out just grotesque! As for your house, excellent reason now not to bother sorting bits out...although soon you'll have the whole separate issue of getting it on the market! But I guess if you are moving to a house that's vacant it won't be such a big issue about when you get it sold (here, at the minute with the housing market 'lull' it's taking people 2 years to sell their houses. Not good.) in the end the woman I was phoning didn't answer...so I emailed her instead lol. Such a chicken!

*Jenny* I always stick my payslips anywhere I can, so good luck finding yours! I'm also not a huge fan of my midwife, but hopefully your appointments are like mine...very short!

*Ukgirl* I guess it was wavy belly! :mrgreen: i really wanted to lift my dress and have a proper look, but I was in our staff room so may have raised a few eyebrows! Especially wearing my H&M maternity tights which have a see through panel at the crotch which makes them look weirdly kinky :haha:

And on reading that stump care info...why would anyone PULL THE STUMP OFF?! So gross!!

*Readytomum*, sorry you didn't get to try out your stroller, but hopefully after your shower when you get it it will be just as great in person! I hate it when you rearrange rooms - it always throws me off for a few days until I get used to it!

*Melissa* sorry about work. :hugs: if it makes you feel better my colleagues were also super annoying today, and I am counting down the teaching days until I leave! (43!)

*Maybesoon* love the bump! :thumbup: it's so petite! Mason is obviously not going to be a huge baby!

*Mommabrown* so cute of ds! What a little sweetheart!

Nothing new with me...!


----------



## maybesoon

OH doggylover I sure hope he's not! DH & I were both mid 6lbers. I really can't stand the thought of anything much over that! My bff that has 3 girls & all 3 were 10lbs!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover perhaps some of your co-workers would be grateful for a flash hahaha!! I know what you mean about pulling the stump off but it take all sorts to make the world and some idiots do it! 

So I read more on baby slings and I'm definitely off them. I read that there had been 11 baby deaths in the USA due to babies being not secured properly. 2 slings were recalled I can't remember the names.


----------



## ukgirl23

oooooh I forgot completely to mention that I hadnt been sleeping well lately so in tesco today I picked up this new baby stuff by baby and mum it's called bump sleep mist, you spray it around your room and bed before you go to bed and it helps you sleep.. it smells awesomes!! 

Doggylover have you seen obem yet? I'm watching it now x


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> OH doggylover I sure hope he's not! DH & I were both mid 6lbers. I really can't stand the thought of anything much over that! My bff that has 3 girls & all 3 were 10lbs!!!!

Oh my, that is big!!! I am with you, I want a little one! But from the size of my bump I think I'll be lucky to get anything under 8lbs! Both dh and I were just around 7lbs, but I just feel huge, and people keep accidentally assuming I'm much further along, so I'm terrified I'm going to get a 10lb-er!

Ukgirl, I dunno, all the people with me at lunch were either female or gay! Not sure they would appreciate my stretched belly :haha: that's terrible about those slings. Good thing you did you research before buying one, and you definitely need to go for one you have confidence in and feel happy using.


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl yep watched obem last night. The hippy guy made me laugh so much! If you haven't gotten to the bit where he tries to call the midwife using the buttons...:haha: :dohh::dohh: it wasn't too bad - and by that I mean it didn't scare the shit out of me just yet :rofl:

Apparently it's a 14 week series, which means our babies could be here when it's complete!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I just saw that bit doggylover I LOLed so much!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Holy crap 10lbs!! I would die. 

I have been sleeping like shit lately too. I either have to pee or baby is on one of her moving sessions. She is now hitting me on each side of my belly at once or rolling and pushing down at the same time. You have to tell me how it works!!


----------



## maybesoon

ukgirl let us know how the mist works. I haven't been sleeping well either. My doc said to use unisom... Well that doesn't do a darn thing for me. Thanks for the info on the slings.... EEEKKKK! 

doggylover everyone is still saying I'm carrying too high for Mason to be a boy.


----------



## ukgirl23

I keep trying to prop myself on my side with my pillows but it just makes it worse, it doesn't help that my ribcage is still inflamed and I'm usually a back sleeper.. Aaron makes the bed dip too so I end up rolling into him haha. 

I will let you know if this mist stuff works, it smells gorgeous so even if it doesn't I wont care I might spray some on my radiators to make the whole room smell nice. 

I don't get why people call bump shape boy or girl in gender. I carried the same with all my kids and I have both sexes. There's no such thing as a boy bump or a girl bump it depends on how your baby prefers to lay... Benson is different to my other 2 he likes to lay on my side head down, Lucas had his back to my belly so I could stroke his back and pat his bum and Connie was back to back (ouch!) but my bump has been the same with all 3 if not maybe a bit bigger with my boys but they were 2nd and 3rd babies so that's a given anyway :/


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies (never sure what to great with, since we have so many different time zones lol)!

Maybesoon, your bumb looks adorable! I don't think you look big at all! I took a pic this morning so i'll be posting one as well! 
Yesterday I made the mistake of wearing my pre-pregnancy pants (mostly because I was proving to myself that I can still wear them :dohh:)... boy what a mistake that was :cry:. I was sooo uncomfortable all day :wacko:. So I have made the following observations in regards to the beginning of the 3rd trimester:

1) No more pre-pregnancy pants... I am officially too big for them :haha:
2) Grayson has found a new game of wiggling and proding with his (what I can only assume to be) toes right above my belly button to the right! Mind you... hes pretty strong (in my humble opinion) and he does it slowly. :haha: Very funny feeling! I am always half tempted to expose my belly and see if I can count these infamous toes :rofl:. But like Doggylover... I'm at work and it may not be appreciated by most walking by :haha:
3) I am constantly hungry (and never for anything healthy :dohh:)
4) No matter how tired, sleeping is a major PITA!
5) "Pooping" Pre - During- and Post labor is now officially terrifying 
6) I have decided that if Grayson is 10lbs or more --> He's staying in!! :coffee: . I AM NOT HAVING HIM! He can graduate in the womb :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

I don't understand it either. I guess because I've always heard that if you are having a girl your hips & butt grow & with a boy you are all belly. But I have seen it wrong almost every single time. 

Mason lays with his feet in my pelvic area & his head in my left side ribs.


----------



## kirstabelle

Don't worry Doggylover, they say bump size doesn't really correlate to birth weight anyway. I asked my MW about it a while ago because my bump was so small and she said it doesn't matter and not to worry. My bump was small but baby measures perfect for dates at all three scans and when the MW takes my bump measurement with the tape it was spot on. Day before 25 weeks and my size was 25 inches. There are other things like amount of fluid and torso shape and size, the way baby likes to lie, mother's height etc that can all make a bump seem bigger and smaller. So for all we know you could have a lovely average sized baby... and I could have a 10lb monster. :haha:

Your bump looks lovely maybesoon and I love the color of your sweater!

Also sleeping crap here too. My shoulders and hips get so achy from always being on my side. Hate putting the pillow under my right hip to sort of lie on my back and have resorted to the pillow between the legs thing to ease some of the pressure on my hips, but hate that too really. Suppose I will have to get used to it. :nope:

Re the slings, I think if people know how to use them then they are safe. There were some specific types that aren't recommended because they're not safe but ring slings are safe when used correctly. As a FTM I just didn't want to learn yet another thing so I just got a structured soft carrier so that its easier for me and because I know there is no way my hubby is going to learn how to use a ring sling :haha: I doubt he'll even be willing to try the moby. But ring slings do look super versatile so I can see why other people like them. 

I have done nothing all day today. I need to rally and get some stuff around the house done. Still feel like I am on vacay mode. Back to work tomorrow though!


----------



## maybesoon

Steph.... OMG LMAO! We think so much alike. I told DH the other day as Mason was kicking around that if he weighs in over about 7.5lbs he's staying in. Although I'm pretty darn sure I will be one of those crazy women you see on tv that is screaming at the top of her lungs "GET IT OUT, GET IT OUT"!!!!!!

I was reading some brochure thing over the holidays called "Top 10 Reasons to Not Drink Alcohol During Pregnancy".... Well the #1 reason was because drinking alcohol during pregnancy causes "SMALL HEAD CIRCUMFRANCE" ummmmmmm.... I'm sorry, but from my stand point that shouldn't be the #1 reason. That led me to want to grab a bottle of wine & start drinking!!!!! lol I told DH that was a bad selling point for NOT drinking. He just looked at me & stated "so you want him to have a tiny brain?" I replied "NO, of course not, but if you were the one squeezing him out of your pee pee you wouldn't want him to have a big head either!"..... He started laughing and agreed really quick with me!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Maybe Soon, that reminds me of a newspaper article I read ages ago. It was about a trend among teen mothers who continued or started smoking while pregnant because they wanted to have low birth weight babies as they thought it would be less painful! You are joking of course but apparently there are people who do it. :shock:


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon LOL at reasons not to drink!


----------



## doggylover

maybesoon said:


> doggylover everyone is still saying I'm carrying too high for Mason to be a boy.

People are so stupid sometimes. Maybe they think you are trying to trick them and throw them off the scent... :wacko::wacko:

Ukgirl my SIL said I have a girl bump...but I'm with you and think its all nonsense. How do you know where benson's head is? I'd love to know which bit of baby I'm patting!

Steph...:rofl: at your pregnancy observations! I agree, if baby is too big it can just stay in! And I was going to try my last fitting pair of pre pregnancy trousers tomorrow, but I think you're right, I'll concede defeat on that one without giving myself the discomfort all day! And over Christmas everyone eats unhealthily, it's allowed! (I say this stuffing chocolate into my mouth even though Christmas is well and truly over...!) 

Kirstabelle thanks for the reassurance :thumbup: I meant to ask my mw yesterday if I was a huge beast :haha: but it was a stand in and I didn't feel happy asking her that, so it's good to know that even if I am huge it might be lots of fluid! I also went for a ssc instead of a sling, mainly because I can't be bothered learning to tie a wrap, and like yours, my dh wouldn't be seen dead with one!!

Also sleeping awfully over here. And it's only getting worse...

Maybesoon :rofl: at that reason not to drink! I agree, small head sounds like a bonus to me :thumbup: shame about the other problems them alcohol could cause or I'd be cracking open the wine :haha:

And I can totally believe some teen mothers would smoke on purpose. I don't want to tar them all with the same brush, as many teen mums are better at being a mother than I will ever be, but some are just idiots! Although...some older mothers are too I guess!!


----------



## maybesoon

Wow! I can completely see some women smoking for lower birth rate also. I guess I just find these things silly because I would never risk my Mason's health for a lower birth rate or smaller head circumfrance. I do joke about if he's too big about leaving him in & stuff, but seriously, I know we are all joking on matters like that. It's sad that there are idiots out there that actually do things to make it happen! But then again, if you had to pass a smarts test before you could get pregnant there would be tons less babies born on a daily basis!!!!


----------



## doggylover

So true, Maybesoon. I don't know about the USA/Canada, but here you have to have a license to have a TV, a license to own a dog....but anybody can have a baby :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

Wow a license to have a TV??? That's wild.... We have nothing like that. But we do have a 4 dog limit per household in the city limits of the town I live in!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Okay ladies, here it is. The proof is in the pants :haha: But see, they go nowhere near the big part of my bump at all so that is why they still fit, I guess.
 



Attached Files:







Bump week 27.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









PrePreg Pants.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kirstabelle

Why do you need a license to have a TV? What do they think you might do with an illegal TV?!


----------



## doggylover

Wow kirstabelle I am impressed!they don't even look tight, they look like a perfect fit! I'm jealous!

Well, yeah you can get fined for not having a TV license, but I guess on reflection it's a lot different than having a dog license or a gun license...maybe I didn't pick a great example :haha: You know we have the BBC? Well they run two channels here that everyone receives, so they charge you roughly £150 a year for the pleasure of owning a TV set, since everyone who does will have their channels. They don't have any commercials, so that's how they fund their programs. It's a bloody joke because I rarely watch BBC, but still have to pay the TV license, and then have to pay for our sky TV (cable) as well. 

And yeah, if you don't pay it they can fine you and take you to court.


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahaha i have heard it all....a license for a TV!! They need a license for people to procreate! 

Maybesoon...i don't think i am carrying any different but my family does the your carrying high its a girl crap! I don't listen much to anyone because people are stupid and say shit before thinking. I have a friend who is having a boy also and we look exactly the same except she is about 4 weeks behind me. 


My DH's Aunt came over....to talk to me about what is going on. I suppose this is their way of mending us back together! Lol And guess what my house is a total freaking mess!!!!Haha


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah, they're still pretty comfy. Obviously not as comfy as my mat jeans that I got but I think elasticated pants will always be more comfy than pants with a waistband, even when not pregnant. :haha: I do have one pair of pants that don't fit as they have a higher rise, but pretty much all my pants are low so they fit. I also had a pair of jegging type pants from uniqlo that were amazing but they finally got a huge unfixable hole in them and now they don't sell them anymore :cry: Those prob would have fit the whole time I think as they had an elasticated waistband, too. That's the only reason I broke down and got the mat jeans. Mourning my fave pants. Sigh. 

I have still done nothing of value today. Taken pictures of my bump. That is all I have accomplished. Stepping awaaaaay from the computer now and going to do some constructive tasks... like count the baby clothes I have accumulated so that I can see what I actually need instead of just buying things I think are cute. :haha: And suppose I will clean kitchen... eventually.

Oh yeah and as for the license I think there is no way Americans would pay that much for PBS... people would have a fit!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I counted my baby clothes this week too! I got a new notebook as a stocking filler so I wrote it all down in there! :haha: the things we do when we are bored and pregnant!

And yeah, I'm thinking even after pregnancy (much afterwards!) I will still wear my maternity jeans - they are so flipping comfy! 

Mommabrown, do not worry at all about the house being a mess! You are pregnant (and worried about Emmaleigh), have a son to look after...and are now doing it alone. In my book, a messy house is more than allowed in that situation! Tell her to get her nephew round to help you clean up if he wants to help, and she wants to get him round to your house!


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, I am impressed!!!!!! :thumbup:
When I mentioned that I was still wearing my pre-pregnancy pants, I meant: button tied with a hair tie extension and zipper half way down :haha:. Not to mention that that was already really uncomfortable :rofl: ... oh and those WERE my lowrise ones lol.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, I'm still wearing my pre-pregnancy pants but... that's like fully unbuttoned and almost all the way unzipped with a belly band! :haha: I'm just glad my ass and thighs haven't grown the way they did with Maisie (because, I'll be honest, they never shrank back to their pre-pregnancy size after I had her. :dohh: Mind you, solely because I never stopped stuffing my face like I was still pregnant!).


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown I'm with doggylover.... I wouldn't worry a bit about the house being messy. If it bothers her she can get the broom & mop out & take care of it herself!!!


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Mind you, solely because I never stopped stuffing my face like I was still pregnant!).

:rofl: 

that will be me, my ass will never go back to what it was before...And it was sizeable enough before this baby came along! I'm worried it'll keep getting bigger with every successive baby!


----------



## doggylover

My dh just put on a TV show called "15 stone baby" and turned to me and said "You'll be on this soon..." :shock: even he thinks our baby is a beast! As I told him, at least we'll make a fortune and be set for life :haha:


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> Yeah, I'm still wearing my pre-pregnancy pants but... that's like fully unbuttoned and almost all the way unzipped with a belly band! :haha: I'm just glad my ass and thighs haven't grown the way they did with Maisie (because, I'll be honest, they never shrank back to their pre-pregnancy size after I had her. :dohh: Mind you, solely because I never stopped stuffing my face like I was still pregnant!).

me too! Although I have bought more maternity stuff this time around. My jeans are starting to be a pain in the ass as they slip under bump now though. Leggings are the way forward! :happydance:


----------



## ReadytoMum

I am completely amazed by all you ladies still wearing your regular pants! (in any state of modification!) I gave up on my regular pants months ago!! I can't even imagine trying to put a pair of them on at the moment.... :wacko:

As long the weather stays co-operative my parents are planning on driving down our crib for us on Sunday! All the excess furniture is out of the nursery now and I've started lining up the bits and bobs that we do have so far, and I'm getting so antsy now wanting to get the rest of it so we can put it all together!! :happydance: 

I'm so glad that over here "baby showers" are very common and extended family members will buy us many of the essentials (especially since we're broke!...) but the wait is killingggggg me! I want to be picking up stuff NOW. I'm so impatient. lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I had to watch 15 stone baby after you mentioned it and my face fir an hour was a look of pue disgust hahaha... I usually know which way Benson is laying depending on wherr Im being kicked... plus the best doppler reading is found near babies head so if you find the beat low baby is likely to be head down and if the beat is hard to find baby is likely to be head up xx 

I cant remember who replied now about the wraps. I dont know much about them they didnt have them in Norway so I researched them and didnt really like the idea of them. I had no idea what a ring wrap or whatever you call it is xxxx 

well I found the buggy I want.. Its the UPPAbaby vista in carlin green. it got top reviews by which and I think it is nicer than the newer model they do. Its £700 with the car seat though so Im buttering up Aaron because she said no lol.. all I have to say is my back hurts ;) ! Xx

I can not believe this craziness of ladies here still in pre preggo jeans!!!! Omg!!! I grew out of mine before 12 weeks. I miss them muchly... all the bumps in this thread are super cute! We must win the award for best bumps Im sure :) 

Im not sure what my child is up to in there toniht but he is actually hurting me a lot! He is sideways and rolling around and around I think :-( muat be his way of payback haha. 

well Im off to bed . Tomorrow is the contact center for the first time. Talk to you ladies later xxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry for the truckload of typos.. Im on my andriod xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Good luck with first day of contact center tomorrow. UppaBaby makes nice strollers. If we hadn't picked the Sola we probably would have ended up with the UppaBaby Cruz. The only thing I would say about the vista is definitely see it in person and definitely try to do the fold. I could not do the fold on that stroller at all! I left it in the middle of the floor in the store folded because I could not get it unfolded :haha: Our friends have the Vista though and I think they like it. We didn't end up with a Cruz because you had to have an insert with the seat to use from birth and I the fold was bigger than the Sola. It also somehow seemed bigger, but I don't know if it really was, sometimes its hard to tell with strollers I think. :shrug: Anyway, Uppababy makes nice strollers is my point :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

I liked the cruz but the main point of not buying it and going for the vista instead was because of the carry cot not included in the price. I didnt like how slim the cruz was either for some reason. I read the vista is quite bulky compared to it but which gave it more stars for security and strength. We have a huge boot space. We've got a vauxhall meriva so Im not too bothered about the size of it folded but I hope I can unfold it haha! Hopefully I can find it in a shop round here so I can test it out. I dont want to buy it really without testing it. Which shop did you test it in? Xxx


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> doggylover everyone is still saying I'm carrying too high for Mason to be a boy.
> 
> People are so stupid sometimes. Maybe they think you are trying to trick them and throw them off the scent... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Ukgirl my SIL said I have a girl bump...but I'm with you and think its all nonsense. How do you know where benson's head is? I'd love to know which bit of baby I'm patting!
> 
> Although...some older mothers are too I guess!!Click to expand...

Everyone is telling me "there is nooo way" I'm having a boy as my belly is not too high, I don't have pregnancy mask or linea negra, I don't have extra hair issues , bla bla bla... The old wives tales are killing me :haha:Well doc said he sees a nice boy peepee and he wrote it on official paper with his signature on. 

I know where head and tails are from movements, can't really explain it but the kicks that are stronger from the feet are on the left side, and the little punches on the right.

Older mothers: my notorious neighbor who had a baby in the 40s was smoking (tobacco and pot) and drinking alcohol.:growlmad:
To be honest I don't personally know any teen moms. Only what I see on tv.


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh Lilly, I can't believe someone would smoke pot when they are pregnant! :shock: Horrific!!

I'm going to need to concentrate on baby and figure out what's what. I usually feel movement on my rhs (always have) at various levels, but when I was at my 20 week scan the head was on the rhs at the bottom, which really confused me as I thought since I feel most movement there it would be the feet. Will have to spend some time figuring this out!

UKgirl, glad you found the pushchair you want, I'll have to have a nosey at it later!!! And good luck at the contact centre today :hugs: I hope it all goes well and Connie and Lucas have a good time with their dad.

Readytomum, I also am totally out of regular trousers. I'm glad I'm not the only one!!! It would kill me to have to wait for all our baby stuff!! Hats off to you for your patience!


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> I am completely amazed by all you ladies still wearing your regular pants! (in any state of modification!) I gave up on my regular pants months ago!! I can't even imagine trying to put a pair of them on at the moment.... :wacko:
> 
> I'm so glad that over here "baby showers" are very common and extended family members will buy us many of the essentials (especially since we're broke!...) but the wait is killingggggg me! I want to be picking up stuff NOW. I'm so impatient. lol

Old pants (like jeggins) fit a little snug, but with open buttons or waist band under the belly. The worse is the boobs, nothing fits on those boobs, it is a nightmare, so I'm sticking to knits that are more stretchy.:wacko:

Baby shower: me as well can't wait for mine too, I want to start getting ready, especially the nursery. I'm having mine the same day as my birthday :winkwink: I got few stuff as you saw that I handpicked and payed for but no big items. I want to see what the inlaws are getting me... My mother in law brought me a pack of paper napkins for Christmas present :dohh: They are soooo stingy. Maybe baby gets a pack of generic brand wipes from them haha:haha:

I'm soooo wiped today I can't move... Why am I feeling so tired???


----------



## Mommabrown

Morning Ladies! Anyone else having horrid nose bleeds yet? I have had a couple but this mornings was by far the worst. 

I have lots of errands to do today so i will drop back in later. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## kealz194

Afternoon ladies! Hope your all well! Took Paige to London yesterday to see peppa pig in theatre! She love love loved it brought a tear to my eye to see her so excited and singing along! But I have to say I don't know what I was thinking traveling up to London by train and tube! For those of you that have done this, you will know how stupid I am lol! With a pushchair with an 18month old, 25 weeks pregnant, with all the stairs!!! Omg I got home an felt like a cripple, I literally couldn't move once I sat down and and one point had to crawl to the bathroom!!!! I'm still not right today! But better than yesterday! Never again though shall I do that lol!!!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> I liked the cruz but the main point of not buying it and going for the vista instead was because of the carry cot not included in the price. I didnt like how slim the cruz was either for some reason. I read the vista is quite bulky compared to it but which gave it more stars for security and strength. We have a huge boot space. We've got a vauxhall meriva so Im not too bothered about the size of it folded but I hope I can unfold it haha! Hopefully I can find it in a shop round here so I can test it out. I dont want to buy it really without testing it. Which shop did you test it in? Xxx

They had it in three stores out of the four we went to, and all were small independent baby/child stores- Magic Beans, Koo Baby, and Planet Kids in NY. The only place that didn't have it was Babies r Us. UppaBaby is really popular here so lots of places have it, hope you can find it! I'm sure the fold is something you would get used to if it was your stroller anyway. It just is not like the way any other stroller folds. And definitely not a one hand fold! But neither is the sola, and I don't think the Cruz was either. :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

Awwwww, feeling my first case of baby hiccups this pregnancy right now! Poor thing. :haha: She must be giving her lungs a try this morning. <3


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just popping in quickly - have been keeping up but no time to reply over the holidays! Glad most everyone is plodding right along - and special hugs for mommabrown... Have everything crossed that em is just fine in there are the rest of the pregnancy goes by without a hitch! Oh, no full on nosebleeds yet but every morning when I blow my nose there is a lot more blood than usual 'winter dry nose' would be - bleurg. 

Happy to be getting so close to 3rd tri - only a few days to go but it's also making me nervous! Was only in third tri for 8 weeks the first time around so hoping to make it further this time but not counting on it quite yet. Have slowly been ticking things off my list but now that's it's after new years my brain kicked into high gear with getting ready. Crib is up and the bedding is washed and in place. DS and baby will be sharing a room so almost all the other things are already 'ready' - changing table, bookshelf, linen area, bath/medicine paraphernalia area, diaper/wipe storage etc. Changed all of DS clothes to a larger armoir last night (and sorted out the too small stuff I've been digging around for months!) as its bigger than his dresser and started putting the washed baby's bits from Christmas in the dresser. Going to start in this evening on bringing up boxes of Tommy's outgrown clothes and pulling out anything that I could put a girl in :) have to rewash everything bc it's been in totes in the basement - I am a stickler about washing EVERYTHING and having that fresh baby detergent smell! Then just have to fold and arrange it all in the dresser!

The only other things I can think of that will need done is to sterilize/boil all the bottles and small baby toys and teethers, put the swing and play gym back together and wash the cloth parts and wipe them down, bring the rear facing carseat upstairs and clean it/wash the cloth part, and get the bassinet together. (god my basement must aound filthy but I am really just anal about it lol!) Oh and pack mine and baby's hospital bag (have to buy a few bits for those) and pick up some newborn and size one diapers - and a few nursing bras. I feel like I am missing a lot somehow though - argh!!!

I figure if I have it all ready by 34 weeks and then make it to term - I'll just have a very relaxing end of pregnancy!!

ETA : littlespy I've been feeling the first hiccups within the last 10 days or so too! About once a day now it seems... Thankfully not at night like DS ALWAYS had hehe!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Lily: I've known a few teen moms... one of them was actually my best friend in highschool. She just lived at home with her parents, and her parents did most of the caring for Zack. I have no doubts she loved her son, but she was a terrible parent. I cut contact with her years and years ago, but I still shudder when I think about it. That's certainly not to say however that all teen moms are bad at parenting, or that older mums are any better! 

We're really lucky with parents/in-laws buying us stuff. My parents are buying the crib and DH's parents are buying the change table. DH's grandma wants to buy us a reclining chair for the living room too so I have a comfy place to nurse! :thumbup: Other than the stroller... that's pretty much all the big stuff already taken care of!

mommabrown: I get them all the time! :dohh: My apartment is so dry and we have forced heating, so that even with a humidifier going full blast in the bedroom and our bedroom window cracked open, I get one almost every morning. Which is crazy because I drink like 3 liters of water every day! I don't understand how I can get so dried out over night!

AFM, I'm feeling pretty huge at the moment. I feel like my bump has really 'popped" even though I'm eating better now than I was over Christmas break. Maybe Fraggle is going through a growth spurt or something... definitely less movement than over Christmas, but also less sugar to send baby into cartwheels....:haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi everyone Im so tired I wrote in my post here last night about Benson causing me pain after sex well... that pain turned into regular braxton hicks which grew stronger to the point where my gp was shoving me off to hospital.. all is well with me and baby benny benson just tired and a little sore. The contractions gradually cooled off and come to an end. My cervix was shut tight and still long so after a few minor obs I got to go home. OH has sworn himself off sex now until Benson arrives :( 

I really hate how teen mums get a bad rep. I had Connie at 18, since then Ive only partied once and come bome early. Quit drinking and smoking and I take care of my own kids no baby sitters unless I need to etc. My aunt had her daughter in her 30s and it was almost as though she couldnt accept that she had to give up her lifestyle to care for Holly. she dumps her on the child minder and pays for tattoos and holidays before buying holly clothes and instead of taking her to soft play or on daus out she takes her to the gym and sits her on the floor while she goes off sparring.. I agree completely that some older mums are worse than teen mums.. Im sorry for the ranty thing Im tired and teen mums get a lot of respect from me since I was one lol..

The contact center went well.. I cried when they went in but that was only because the stupid bitch was being all.. are you okay? .... he brought them some chocolate and toys and get this.... cheese¡!!! Then the lady was like.. oh you will be on time tomorrow wont you? Yes I was on time today I was like 2 minutes late and thats because I come straight from hospital... my unborn child and contracting at 25 weeks trumps contact center with a violent ex piece of shit. 

Then I found out they let him take Lucas to the toilet alone.... its meant to be supervised contact ..... so yeh that was my day... I treated myself to a bigmac and double cheese burger and now im shattered xx


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> My mother in law brought me a pack of paper napkins for Christmas present :dohh: They are soooo stingy. Maybe baby gets a pack of generic brand wipes from them haha:haha:

Oh my gosh are you kidding me?! What a Christmas present! At least they are useful?! :haha:

I'm also very lucky (like readytomum) with parents and in laws contributing. I always knew they would, but never budgeted for it just in case, so it's a nice bonus for us. My mum bought our travel system (and no doubt a million pieces of clothing etc she isn't telling me about!) and my in laws are buying our nursery furniture. All the big bits, which is so helpful and generous :)

Kealz, glad that Paige enjoyed peppa pig, even if it wasn't so easy a journey for you. I don't envy you that one at all.

Ukgirl I checked out the uppababy and it looks great! I'm not a fan of 4 wheelers (just a weird preference thing) but it looks nice! Glad to hear you and benson are ok, and I'm not surprised oh is off sex for the next while! He must have felt it was all his fault (even though it takes two to tango :winkwink:) just make sure you take it easy. Just right to have a McDonald's (I had one last weekend!) after a crappy day. I'm sure connie and Lucas really appreciated the cheese your ex brought them- boy does he know what kids want! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm glad it all went ok though, and I'm assuming Lucas is ok after the non-supervised part of the visit? You maybe just need to stamp into them tomorrow that if that happens again you will be like a pit bull attacking (or like a pregnant lady on the rampage :haha:) as its totally not on to do that when its very clear that its supervised contact.

Sweet pea whoa it sounds like you've been so busy! I hope you stay in third tri a little longer this time, but if you don't, it sounds like you are all prepared for your little lady's arrival! 

Afm - I only started back to work yestday and I'm still thrilled its the weekend! How am I going to take 9 more weeks of this?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover the thing about the cheese is that its goats cheese and he hadnt put it in the fridge sonits gone all sloppy and wet and stinks lol.. gross.. Lucas is fine after that but if I say supervised they should let him take them to the toilet alone... maybe Im over reacting I think once Ive had some sleep and unwound a bit it wont seem so bad. I dont mind three or four wheeled buggies but Im very particular over the type of wheel haha. hard plastic and massive bike tyres are a nono. Im not looking forward to being back on the school run next week :( ive had it so good over xmas I dont want to go back to school!!! I dont blame you for waiting on the weekend xx


----------



## doggylover

Seriously, who brings children goats cheese?! Although maybe your two really like it?! But even then, presumably they prefer it in good shape! :haha:

Nope I do not think its an over reaction to be upset about them not supervising part of the visit. Fair enough nothing happened, BUT the point is the contact has to be supervised because your ex has demonstrated in the past that he is (please excuse my French) a bit of a fucking pyscho, and I wouldn't be accepting the fact that they seem happy to let that slide.

What sort of pram wheels float your boat?! (Honestly, the things I am interested in now, my pre pregnancy self would think I'm insane!) I am a BIG fan of air tyres... It does really interest me how different everyone is, and how everyone likes different stuff. I know some people would hate the my3, and I've read their reviews online, and others love it. Funny old world!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow Ukgirl WTF is that woman thinking. I swear i would love to more than slap her a good one. My Ex was over and hour late dropping kids off for Christmas and i told him straight were to stick it at the police station! I wish they would lock these assholes up and treat them as badly as they treat our children and us! Sorry for the Rant. I did hurt after having sex too and always put up a fight because i knew the pain was coming. I take a hot shower afterwards lmao so that always helped easy her up and back to normal i went. 

Sweetpea i am so envious of you. I have her crib up and bedding...that is about it...haven't bought her clothes or anything else that she may need. I guess i bet get my butt in gear and start prepping! 

Oh Kealz i love seeing my kids happy like that. I too cry at the thought of how something so small is so spectacular in their eyes. 

ReadytoMum lol i know i gained 6lbs from Thanksgiving to Christmas(my OB appointment was the 27th) I was like WHOA! Emmaleigh has been very active lately not that i am complaining after my last OB appointment. 

Doggylover only 9 more weeks wow! Your a trooper. 

I was in the supermarket and this lady walks over to me and asks me "Are you pregnant or just fat???" I was took by total shock...i think my go to hell look sent her in shock too then i replied Yep 26 weeks then walked away before i smacked her. I swear do i look fat seriously????


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown someone seriously did not say that to you?!!!!!! What on earth would possess someone to say something so insane and RUDE to a stranger?!?! And from your bump pics, you definitely do not look fat!! You look pregnant!! I really cannot believe what people think is ok to say to pregnant people. 

You should have said to her "sorry do you have special needs, or are you just REALLY FUCKING RUDE?" I would have torn strips off her.


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah people are so stupid i swear they just blurt stupid shit out like that all the time here! I have never in my life been asked that so late in pregnancy! I couldn't believe the old hag.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg mommabrown!!! my face was like this when I read the last paragraph .. :O!!! WTF???? 

How fucking rude!! You should have said something like yea I'm pregnant, are you just really ugly or is your face always like that?! Stupid bitch!! 

Do you know what as well mommabrown my ex is the kind of guy who would lie like your ex has just to fuck up mine and Aaron's relationship because he vowed to do so when I wouldn't get back with him. He's been known to say shit to the kids to upset them, like before he told them he had sent birthday presents and nothing came, Connie waited for 2 months for her presents to come and he even told her over the phone more than once that they were coming then I called him to find out what was happening and he hadnt sent anything, I had to buy online and pretend it come from him. He also does things to make me look bad, like oh do you want to go out to the park with daddy? and they'll say yes and he'll go oh well mummy says you can't, bad mummy! So no I dont really want them alone, not even for a minute! Plus he put pictures of them naked on his facebook so I dont want him taking them to the toilet alone either! 

Doggylover - I like some of the air wheels bit they can go a bit lop sided and make the buggy veer to one side if the pressure isnt right haha. I like the foam filled air tyres. Hard wheels make a horrible noise on concrete and rattle about. Plus there is the up the curb test. airfoam tyres go up them easier.... it matters  

yeh everyone is different not everyone will like the same stuff. The cheese is really odd becuase we can't get that brown goats cheese in england and it's really bitter sweet. Not something my kids would actually eat... the only soft cheese they dont stuck their noses up at is dairylee lol xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I have a coworker who comments almost daily on whether I look pregnant or "just fat." Really. :dohh:

Today, she was giving me shit about having red cheeks (.... I'm a big mutt but a lot of me is Irish and my cheeks to turn red about pretty much anything. Today I guess because it was cold outside on the walk in to work and super hot inside and I hadn't adjusted yet.). Then told me I looked like "Chip and Dale" the chipmunks. I don't remember what they looked like, just that there was a cartoon called "Chip and Dale, Rescue Rangers" when I was a kid, so I said "The rescue rangers?" and she looked at me like I was crazy so I went on to explain that maybe the cartoon had changed since I watched it 10-15 years after she did... because I'm that much YOUNGER than she is. When I was a kid, the Chip and Dale cartoon was them being "rescue rangers." Then I prodded on explaining to her that I'll be much thinner in 3 months or so but she'll just be 3 months OLDER. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh What a dick putting NAKED pics of his kids on the internet like that! What a complete joke he is. Poor little Connie having to wait like that for her dad to step up and be a man and he still can't do it. I don't know why there isn't some sort of warning label that comes with these type of men. What a douche bag this dude is trying to manipulate your kids into being mad at you. I wouldn't worry it won't work they love you and know you are always going to be there for them and take care of them far better than he could have ever tried to do.


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg I forgot to tell you all the best bit... Aaron had to park in the main carpark across the road from L&D so I went in before him to wait for a room. When he come in the receptionist at the main desk asked if he needed any help and he said...... '' yes, I'm looking for my fiancee, her name is Candy... She's pregnant!'' HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA!! he's so funny, she turned to him and said... ''They all tend to be pregnant here love'' HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Mommabrown

Little Spy oh geez what a wench. I was so pissed off if looks could have killed she would have been dead! I couldn't put up with that crap on a daily basis!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl that gave me a good laugh!


----------



## ukgirl23

aww thanks mommabrown, yeh he has some huge issues, I can't even stand his voice anymore. I had to ask him to take the pictures off facebook and he said no, So I had to get the CPS lady who works on our case to get him to remove them. He had one of Lucas in his pants as his profile picture :/ I don't know who is on his facebook... he adds people he meets at concerts and nights out. You don't know who's looking at those pictures at the end of the day, besides why do you need to put that on facebook?? I have tonnes of naked pics of my kids, let's face it naked bum pics are super cute, but they are in my private folders, saved for viewing by futures wife's and husbands of theirs hahaha  x


----------



## LittleSpy

I mean, I'm both pregnant AND fat. I don't know why she has to make the determination on which I look the most each day. I am both and, at this point, I look both. :shrug::haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh geez i know what you mean. I hate hearing my Ex's voice too. I cringe at the thought of it. I too have millions of naked pics of my kiddos and like you they aren't going on the web for some pedophile to look at. You can't screen that crap over the web.


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: ukgirl, I love how you are storing the nakie pics away for evil purposes! Don't forget 18th birthdays! You are a pretty incredible mum to buy the present for connie instead of telling her that her dad let her down. I'm sure lots of people would have used that to get their kids on 'their side', so I think it's pretty awesome what you did. And lol at Aaron saying 'she's pregnant' :dohh: funny that, being in l&d!

Littlespy :haha: good on you having a wee go at the woman you work with! People like that need someone to just stand up to them and be as blunt to them as they are to other people.


----------



## LittleSpy

I agree, naked baby/kid pictures are for awwing over now and embarrasing later. :haha:

I got a GOOD one of Maisie at midnight on New Year's. The countdown concluded, the ball dropped, and I was trying to put her in her PJs at the time (yes... I'm a party animal. :haha:). She just flung herself backwards, threw her legs behind her head, grabbed her back of her thighs with each hand, and looked at me through the space between her legs. While only wearing a diaper. It was so funny I truly was tempted to throw it up on Facebook but no way I actually would have!


----------



## Mommabrown

LittleSpy said:


> I mean, I'm both pregnant AND fat. I don't know why she has to make the determination on which I look the most each day. I am both and, at this point, I look both. :shrug::haha:

I bet you look lovely LittleSpy! And that gives her no excuse to say those things! She should have a little respect for you since she does know and keep her rude mouth shut!


----------



## ukgirl23

exactly! facebook is a magnet for peados. I don't want my kids on there for some dirty ******* to look at. I don't understand any parent who would put naked pictures of their kids online. 

Littlespy that lady you work with sounds horrid! Obviously you are pregnant. Maybe she's jealous of you in some way? I dont know anyone who would actually call someone fat or a chipmunk while they are pregnant.


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks, mommabrown. It's shocking that a stranger would say it to you!

The first time my coworker did it (months ago), it was in front of several other people and it embarrassed the shit out of me, honestly. I really hate being overweight and am still hanging onto the 40 pounds I gained with Maisie and I'm so, so, so self-conscious about it (just not quite self-conscious enough to not eat Doritos... just Doritos... for lunch like I am right now :dohh:). :nope:

But I've also known this woman for about 6 years and I know that she doesn't really mean any harm by it. It certainly doesn't make it okay, but she says messed up stuff to people pretty often. It doesn't embarrass me when she does it now, even in front of people (it's almost always in front of people) because she's the one who ends up looking like the unbelievable a-hole! It's not like her pointing out that I'm fat is going to make someone realize it for the first time. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover she was just 3 at the time and seeing her cry every time the postman left without daddy's presents was breaking my heart. When she gets older I will tell her the truth. I was told that I shouldn't have done it, that she has to learn for herself that her dad is a twat but I dont want that for her at 3 years old. She's old enough now to have her own opinions so I dont think I would have done it now but it is hard to see my kids get hurt it builds up hate in me against him that I can't describe. 

I think a slide show at their 18th brithday parties is a good idea!! haha!! 

littlespy - the pic of Maisie sounds supercute! Defo a pic for her new in laws later on ;)

I have Connie laying naked on her front on fluffy bean bags and all naked covered in green paint from head to toe. One of Luke with his jeans and pants under his bum like a thug hahahahaha.. I love those types of pictures!


----------



## Mommabrown

I was just standing there looking at peas and carrots and she walked right on over. I had some weight on me from sitting at a desk and not doing much else so i know how it feels to be self conscious. With my first baby (DD#1) I gained 55lbs and couldn't lose 35lbs of it for the longest time. With my DS's just breastfeeding helped with the extra weight. Lets hope it does this time too.

Ukgirl I have had to learn my lessons about letting the kids learn the hard way too. It kills me to see them cry like they did when they were little but now they just tell him what a butthole he is and how they hate being with him. DD got into an argument with her stepmom about what a douche her dad really is and was to them when they were younger. Of course the step mom sees me as the evil bitch because she is so jealous of any woman that has been with him before her....She's a real work of art that one is. As they get older and they can remember all the stuff he has done they will form their own opinion with out any participation from you.


----------



## ukgirl23

see before pregnancy i was a size 8-10 uk waist, and at the kids pool party a few months ago when I was in the fat or pregnant stage I was soo self concious my face was burning as I got into the water haha.. If someone actually came over to me and called me fat or anything like that I think I would buy a burhka and hide away for the second half of pregnancy! ... 

I hate stepmums who try to act like they are the mother of the child like that. I always shielded my kids from the truth but now CPS are telling me that if I do that they will only grow up to blame themselves for his behavior and that is something I don't think i could stand so I'm trying to let him mess up and not cover his ass but yeh like you seeing them learn the hard way absolutely cuts me apart. Your ex and his wife sound like they deserve each other, judgemental arseholes. I'm glad your kids know the real him though.


----------



## TeAmo

Mommabrown said:


> Morning Ladies! Anyone else having horrid nose bleeds yet? I have had a couple but this mornings was by far the worst.
> 
> I have lots of errands to do today so i will drop back in later. Hope you all have a great day!

I got loads of these last time around, like on a daily basis but none this time! Very strange. 



LittleSpy said:


> Awwwww, feeling my first case of baby hiccups this pregnancy right now! Poor thing. :haha: She must be giving her lungs a try this morning. <3

YAY!! I cant wait for the hiccups. She feels like she is trying to escape tonight! 



LittleSpy said:


> I have a coworker who comments almost daily on whether I look pregnant or "just fat." Really. :dohh:

Kick her in the chuff ;)



ukgirl23 said:


> Omg I forgot to tell you all the best bit... Aaron had to park in the main carpark across the road from L&D so I went in before him to wait for a room. When he come in the receptionist at the main desk asked if he needed any help and he said...... '' yes, I'm looking for my fiancee, her name is Candy... She's pregnant!'' HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA!! he's so funny, she turned to him and said... ''They all tend to be pregnant here love'' HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!

Pahahaha this cracked me up! Typical bloke thing to say <3



LittleSpy said:


> I mean, I'm both pregnant AND fat. I don't know why she has to make the determination on which I look the most each day. I am both and, at this point, I look both. :shrug::haha:

This is me also! hahahaha :happydance:


Have to say I only get to pop on here briefly in the evening and you girls talk so much!! Hahaha. it is hard to stay in the circle :coffee: lo xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww UKGirl, that is so sad about poor Connie waiting for her presents when she was three! What a horrible jerk. Although if his idea of a good present is some off goats cheese, she might have been better off. I would have done the same as you. She will figure out what he's like soon enough, unfortunately. 

Some of my friend post pics of their kids that I would never put on FB. Not just bathtime ones or whatever, but also ones with their noses full of snot and stuff. :shrug:

I cannot believe that woman at the grocery store Mommabrown!! That question is not appropriate at any stage of pregnancy, or just ever at all in normal society. And, I don't know how you put up with that woman at your work Little Spy. What a wretch. I agree that she sounds jealous. And I agree with TeAmo that you should kick her in the chuff. :haha: Add that one to my list of favourite words I have heard on b&b... chuff, galactagogues... I briefly worked with a very annoying, stupid woman who once asked a customer in the store when her baby was due and the customer replied that she wasn't even pregnant. This is the same stupid woman who when I announced my pg at work at about 16 weeks said "oh, did you only just find out?" Yes, I only just noticed that I have missed my period for four consecutive months, am gaining weight at an alarming rate and have been nauseous for weeks on end. And the first thing I did was come to work and tell you. 

I get the same thing with my nose every morning SweetPea. I gave my OH a fright one morning. I blew my nose and dropped the kleenex in the toilet in his bathroom and when he went to the bathroom he absolutely FREAKED OUT because he thought I had used the bathroom for real and was bleeding and didn't realize (like I don't check every single time, habit from having a chemical), I was like "no, no its my nose, my nose!" Poor DH. And I am impressed with all your cleaning and organizing. I didn't even count the baby clothes like I said I was going to yesterday. In my defense I did take down the xmas tree instead, but still. I am failing in the battle towards organization. 

The footmuff for my stroller arrived today though, so if she is born tomorrow she will have no clean clothes and I will just have to wrap her in the footmuff instead. Who needs organization?!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I hope everyone has some nice relaxing plans made for this weekend! 

I'll have a bit of strange day tomorrow... my sister and I are driving 3.5 hours to our old hometown to meet my parents (who are driving 2 hours from where they live now) for the funeral of our old neighbour. My parents lived across the street from them for almost my entire life, until my parents moved a few years ago. My mom still stays in frequent touch with Shelly and she's an amazing person. John is the one who has passed away, and he's been very sick for a long time and very unhappy about life, so it's almost a relief more than something to be sad about. 

But I have such mixed feelings about going! I will no doubt see many people that I haven't seen in years, some who will know that I'm pregnant, and some who won't. Some will possibly not even know that I'm married now since my parents no longer live there. I have this strange desire to make sure I look extra nice tomorrow to try to impress people. What people? I have no idea. :shrug: But I just feel sort of odd about it all. Possibly because I feel like a balloon... :dohh:

Anyway... here's hoping everything goes well with the service etc. and that it doesn't turn out to be a really awkward day for me either.


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> This is the same stupid woman who when I announced my pg at work at about 16 weeks said "oh, did you only just find out?" Yes, I only just noticed that I have missed my period for four consecutive months, am gaining weight at an alarming rate and have been nauseous for weeks on end. And the first thing I did was come to work and tell you.

:rofl: oh kirstabelle you make me laugh so much!!! And never worry about the organisation - I dunno if you've ever seen the film Jack and Sarah, but in it a baby is born and the guy Has no idea how to dress it so just puts it in a padded envelope/jiffy bag, and sticks one of his socks on its head...you can improvise :haha:

Readytomum, sorry to hear about the funeral. I do know what you mean about wanting to make an effort when you are seeing people you haven't seen in ages, I would definitely do the same. Plus I'd be hunting out the outfit that made my bump look biggest just to make sure there was no confusion!!

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello to everyone! I understand what you mean readytomum you want them to think you are doing well in life even if they mean nothing to you because its been a long time since you saw them and a lot has changed. I'm sure you will look lovely :) 

Some woman outside asda was pushing her screaming kid in a trolley today and she looked at me and said you've got all of this to come.. I didn't bother telling her I had 2 other kids and none of them acted that way in public haha.. Connie had a tantrum once in a shop I just picked her up under my arm and carried on shopping while she tantrumed, she eventually got the point that her shit wasn't going to fly and stopped bothering. Not one single tantrum in public after that :D <--- smug face!

The lady in the contact center is really pissing me off... it's not hard to do admittedly because I'm pregnant and everyone pisses me off lately... she said to me, your ex husband gave your daughter some beads make sure she uses them up before the baby comes so the baby doesn't choke on them... like I don't know how to look after babies!! I've only had 3 now.. stupid cow! 

And then... my uncle keeps taking the piss out of Benson's name, he keeps saying shit like Benson and hedges so I had a go at him for it after he didn't stop the first time and he said to me.. it's only what people are saying behind your back!! SHIT ME!! So then I grabbed my phone and started calling people and asking if they were sayign that shit about my baby too and apparently they are but agreed to stop now. I swear... where do these people think they have any right to comment on MY babies name??? I could kick ass today!!

and that is my day! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

UK they really all need to piss off about the name! Honestly, I think every name out there can be twisted into something unsavory if people really want to be assholes... Which it sounds like in your case! I've not gotten too much negative on our name but I'm sure someone will say something rude eventually!


----------



## ukgirl23

What name have you chosen sweetpea? I expected some shit for Benson's name so I asked them politely to stop the first time it just pissed me off that they carried on. It really does annoy me... but then he is the same person who said my first scan pic looked like a poo too bad hes family or he would have been gone by now. xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

We chose Scarlett Lynn - thought we'd catch hell because of 'The Scarlett Letter' and such but so far so good. 

My feeling is if someone wants to have so much input on a baby's name then they should just have one of their own and they can name it whatever they want! (Although if they are that rude maybe parenting shouldn't be on the table LOL) why people feel the need to make fun of or put down a name that parents have put at least a little thought into and chosen for their child is beyond me - it is so unbelievably rude but soooo commonplace for whatever reason... Just like comments about a pregnant belly - keep it to yourself people! I will admit there are times when I really dislike a name someone chose for their LO, but it is not MY child and not my place to put down THEIR choice! I always smile and awwww just like I would if I loved it, because it is special to them whether I understand it or not - and it's not really awing over the name, it's awing over the fact that the baby has a little identity and makes them seem more like a little person than just saying 'baby'.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Girls I have 8 huge totes that DH brought upstairs full of baby clothes. 8 HUGE TOTES. HUGE. 

I was expecting like maybe 4?!

They are packed in really tight too. 

We didn't really buy a ton of clothes (I looove baby clothes shopping but bought maybe a third of what is in there) and I am just shocked how much there is to go through. I know there is stuff that DS never even wore because he grew out of things before I managed to get it on him but I didn't think I had that much stuff! It's stuff from preemie all the way to 18 months but still. There's a small (or large!) yard sale fortune in my living room. Plus I have another probably almost full totes worth of stuff I just cleaned out of his closet and dresser a few evenings ago. 

Anyone need baby clothes LOL!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I like the name Scarlett Lynn, it's cute. I agree with everything you said completely xx


----------



## Steph82

Hallo Ladies,

Its been a lazy day on the couch for me lol. Sweatpea and Candy, I can't believe have the need to make fun of anything you pick for the baby :growlmad:. It makes me so mad! Why do they feel that they have the right to comment on it at all?!? Both names are absolutely lovely! I can't believe they want to compare your baby to cigarettes! You should see if there is something wrong with them maybe :wacko:

Good luck ReadytoMum, I hope your days goes ok. 

Kristabelle, I love the new words I learn on here too :haha:. 

Teamo, Its def busy in here lol. I can keep up during the week usually, because I always ready while at work :haha:... weekends are a bit tougher (unless i'm lazy and do nothing all day lol)


----------



## ukgirl23

They just like to put people down I think Steph.. They obviously cant stand other people to be happy without bringing them down. I just hated the way he said that he was just saying what others were saying behind my back. It really got to me. 

I would love a sofa day.. Im chilling out now in Aarons pjs watching football with him while the kids play their new games. Thank goodness we can stay home tomorrow as the center is shut on sundays yay! Xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Uk I saw your pic of the kids playing the game on fb, looking verrrry intense indeed! So cute :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Love the name SweetPea!! So cute. 

Ukgirl we had thought about naming Emmaleigh Presley....well that back fired to my dad calling her Elvis all the time when we talked about the baby so it got axed really fast. They were furious i didn't name her Willa Jean. . .after both of my grandmothers. Oh well people can get the Freak over it and learn to like it or shut it. My kid my choice. Your Uncle sounds like a real pile of poo. 

Afm, we lazied around the house today and i have really enjoyed my weekend with the kids. I hate having it go by so fast though. DD was laying on me and Emmaleigh started kicking up a storm and DD was in such amazement at how strong her kicks are.We laid like that on the couch and she feel asleep with her hand on my belly. It was so darling. It was an absolute moment that i will hold in my mind forever.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Connie had a tantrum once in a shop I just picked her up under my arm and carried on shopping while she tantrumed, she eventually got the point that her shit wasn't going to fly and stopped bothering. Not one single tantrum in public after that :D <--- smug face!

I am taking note of all your amazing parenting tips! No way I pander to a tantrum-ing child in a shop. Under the arm is a good call!! And good on you for calling out the people who are slagging of benson's name. Totally agree with all you and Sweetpea said in terms of not their baby, they should shut it!

Sweetpea are all you clothes gender neutral, or are you not going to be able to use a lot of them for Scarlett? (Also I love the name!)

Mommabrown that is such a sweet story :) I'm glad you had such a good day with your LOs 

Afm, spent all afternoon with a close friend who I only see every two months or so so it was great. The only issue is that her wedding is 6 days after my due date. She is convinced I will be at the wedding, whereas I am pretty convinced I won't be. Unless I am like a week early or over a week late, I don't think I'll be able to go. I just can't imagine me getting out of the house with a six/seven day old baby to go all day to a wedding. And it sucks because she is one of my closest friends and I really don't want to miss her wedding, and I hate hearing her say "you'll definitely be there!"


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks sweetpea haha my little boy thinks he's a super hero! He loves fighting the baddies you should hear the sounds he makes :) I saw your pic of your little man too getting hugs he's cute xx

Mommabrown I agree with you too. My baby, my choice. They can kiss my ass :) Besides if the only thing they pick on with my kids is Benson's name then I can't be doing too bad. 
That's so cute with you and DD! My daughter likes feeling kicks too Lucas isn't so interested he's more interested in how long until his little brother is born :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover you'll be amazed at how quickly you want out after the birth! Any op to show off your new born ;) If you're late you could just go for the main service? That is what I did at my best friends wedding a few months back, I was only 6-7 weeks pregnant and feeling sick 24/7 I struggled through the ceremony then said goodbye after an hour of hanging around before dinner. She was just happy I saw her get married. My friend had her baby just before xmas, she had him on friday night and was back on the school run on monday. Not everyone is the same though so if you don't feel up to it don't feel bad. When I had Connie I was so tired I didn't get out of bed until 1pm every day for the first few weeks, your friend should understand that you will be a new mum and have your own things going on. x


----------



## doggylover

I would hope that we would be able to make the service, even with a newborn, and if I'm overdue then I'll just go for as long as I feel happy. But I just imagine that I'll be a total mess the first week or so afterwards and won't be able to take care of the baby in the house let alone anywhere else! Problem is her church is an hour away from us, and the reception is an hour away from us...the other direction! So it'll be a lot of driving, and I just don't know how I'll manage! I read all this stuff about women basically tethered to their sofa breastfeeding and imagine that will be me, in my jammies, a total state :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

I didn't want out of the house until about 3 weeks after birth. But I'm a hermit anyway and the first week we had to go out every day to pediatrician or LC appointments and I remember that being so hard for me physically because of pain and like no sleep! Noooooo way I'd be at a wedding a week or even 2 after birth but then, I also hate going to weddings so I'm not the best comparison. Also not super keen on taking a newborn around a bunch of germy people.


----------



## Mommabrown

I am with LittleSpy i hated taking the kids out so soon. I always wanted to soak them up myself before venturing out for everyone to be picking and poking at them passing their germs all over the baby...I hate even taking my LO's to the DR office at this moment because of all the sickness! 

Doggylover you will find that the closer it gets the sooner you will want baby to get here. The end of pregnancy waiting for the baby to get out seems like it takes forever. I would just go to the ceremony and i am sure she would be more than grateful for that!


----------



## doggylover

I hope so! It might not matter as I might be overdue anyway and then the problem is just how tired, uncomfortable and cranky I am rather than having a new baby.

Littlespy I'm a bit of a hermit too and honestly, I adore this girl and her fiancé, but we don't know anyone else who will be at the wedding which also adds to my worry about potentially going. If it was all people i know and knew would be supporting me it would be ok, but total strangers seems over whelming.

Well, we'll wait and see how we get on anyway!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover.. total strangers is good... they would be less likely to touch or hold baby if they dont know you ;) see how you feel at the time but make sure she knows that you're not certain on your plans yet. xx 

I carry anti bacterial hand gel with me everywhere in my baby bag so if people want to hold baby they have to clean their hands x


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Doggylover.. total strangers is good... they would be less likely to touch or hold baby if they dont know you ;)

Hadn't thought of it that way!!!

I keep trying to let her know I most likely won't be there, but she doesn't seem to take it seriously. I think she just wants me there so much and is trying to block out that it might not happen.

Other than that, my day has been a little bit :( it's a year ago today that I first got a positive pregnancy test before my mc. I think this is going to be a tough week until the 13th.


----------



## Mommabrown

Here is my 26 week bump
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20130104_083158.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww doggylover :hugs: xxx 

mommabrown that is a very amazingly cute bump you have there! Xxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Momma so cute! Lovely bump.

Doggy I JUST finished sorting it all and have pulled out about half from all of it that is gender neutral or can be paired with something more girly to make it more feminine (like black/gray sweatpants and some darker tops etc) I'm not super into girl vs boy things but obviously she won't be anything saying 'handsome' or 'little guy' hehe. Pulled out all pjs no matter what gender as she'll just be wearing them around the house anyways! A lot of the smaller sizes I pulled out as they were more neutral but as the sizes went up there wasn't as much that isn't obviously boy. We will still be set for a long while though, and I know I'll still pick up a few girly bits as will my family before she arrives :)


----------



## kealz194

Quick question ladies, not seeing mw till 30th jan, and online it's all mixed, some say its ok, some say its not! But I've been getting period like cramping, not painful but rather uncomfortable, and been having them for a few days now.... And I know this is tmi but I've been really ill with a cold for nearly 2 and a half weeks and when I cough and sneeze I pee a little :( it's so horrible and imbarrassing and slightly worrying! Anyone else had any of these? Got me worrying to wether its actually pee or waters!!! :( Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I have started peeing when I cough and sneeze too.. the crampy pain could be ligament pain. Which would make sense why you are peeing when you sneeze and cough. xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies about my traveling today. The service was quite lovely, and it was really nice to see my old neighbour again. We saw some other old family friends who were there as well, so it was nice to catch up with them. And most of them seemed to know that I was pregnant, so there was no awkward explaining required. I'm really glad I ended up going.

doggylover: I'm sorry to hear that today is a painful reminder for you. :hugs: I can't imagine how hard that must be, but you've got a strong LO kicking away in there this time and angels will always be remembered. :hugs:

kealz: that happens to me sometimes too when I sneeze. (my sneezes are usually quite violent!) :haha:

ukgirl: I'm sorry you're getting so much flack for Benson's name. Some people are just unbelievable. That's part of the reason that DH and I decided not to tell people our name until LO arrives. I don't care what people think about Peter's name. That's his name, and the first time they hear it will be when they meet him!

I read the saddest article today, it made me tear up something horrible. :cry: It was a blog post from a mother who lost her three year old daughter 8 years ago today because when she woke up in the morning and was playing before her parents got up she managed to pull her dresser down on top of herself and died. I can't imagine the horror the parents felt to discover their little girl. :nope: So to those of you with LO's already running around, please (if you haven't already!) secure your furniture to the walls. My heart broke just reading about it.... it's easy to think it won't happen to us, but I bet this poor family never imagined it would happen to them either. Aggh. I'm still all choked up about it! :cry:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I read that as well and sobbed throughout it.

Kealz if you are worried, phone your midwife. Better safe than sorry. I had some period like pains over the holidays, and I believe they were just ligament pains in the end, but they were definitely worryin. Mine only lasted a few hours though. Make sure you are drinking plenty as apparently dehydration can lead to those sorts of pains.

Sweetpea, I totally agree that so much stuff can be worn by both a boy and a girl, so I'm lad you've got lots to see you through. I hate all the super pink girls stuff - if my LO ends up being a girl she will dressed nicely, but in as little pink as possible!


----------



## liams_mom

Well it looks like Jackson will be here around April 15 instead of April 20 due to the fact that he's measuring about 1 month ahead. I love how they go from measuring a day or two behind, to about 3 days ahead to a MONTH now! WHAT?! :shrug: Ahh well, I don't really want to change any of my tickers because its not like he's going to be any more developed, but at this point my doc thinks he's more the size of a baby coming in 3 months, not 4. LoL I guess I'm just made to have big babies since Liam was 10 lbs and 22 1/2" long. I'm going to share this with you girls, but its something i made for his paternal grandmother while she was recovering from knee surgery in the hospital. 

https://youtu.be/whWwuU-M7Os

I'm guessing this will be similar to what we have to deal with when Jackson Kiel arrives. I suspect that we'll have some rumblings about his middle name as to whether is pronounced KEEL or KI-EL..I will just tell them to sound it out and to remember Occam's Razor. LoL I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum thanks and I'm not changing his name no matter what people say. Good to hear you had a lovely service and catching up with old friends was nice given the sad circumstances. Waiting until the birth to tell people Peter's name is a good idea. xx 

Wow Liams_mom you have a big boy in there! You're due the day after me now! xx

I'm not going to read that article, I can't do that lately, it bothers me too much. I couldn't even listen to the radio after the school shooting at sandy hook :( I cry too much xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Liams_mom that video is LOVELY!!! Liam is such a gorgeous little boy thank you for sharing <3 xxx


----------



## doggylover

Liam's mom....WOW that Jackson is measuring so far ahead! I guess if Liam was big then as you say you are just destined for big boys! And just think, it just means that you get to meet him earlier! That video is lovely as well, I think I've said it before but Liam is gorgeous!

Afm I bought my breast pump today - a tommee tippee one, reduced to £19 :) and I bought some newborn nappies in boots and got the change bag for free. I've panicked lately that the cloth nappies I have won't fit for a week or two, so we got a pack of newborn just to be safe. Also bought a little sheep pram suit and some leggings in Next 

https://www.next.co.uk/x51884s7#138571x51 this is the pram suit - dh loved it so we got it even though I don't know if we'll use it (especially as we bought up to one month :dohh: dh insisted for some reason, so I let him have that one!)

https://www.next.co.uk/x51884s5#794690x51 and the little leggings which I just thought were so cute I had to have them! So two indulgences rather than things we need. 

I also had to take a bag back to Cath Kidston, as my mum got it for me for Xmas and as much as I loved it I knew I wouldn't use it, so I managed to exchange it in the sale for a purse, a kindle case and two cath Kidston baby grows which are the cutest!!! Again an indulgence but this was technically free lol! And we brought home the baby bath, monitor, and some other bits and bobs that my SIL is lending us. So a big baby day :)

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday and not dreading Monday as much as I am!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I love those clothes, they are cute! I have also added a few new items to my list, the cot top changer, bath kit (nail clippers, bogey sucker, thermometer etc) and my change bag. 
Aaron also wasn't giving in on the uppababy vista he refuses to spend £700 on a pram/buggy :( regardless of what it can do.. So I'm finally settling for the Graco Evo. I tried it out in store today and it is a dream I'm opting out of the carry cot though purely because the seat lays completely flat and is suitable from birth so the carrycot isn't really needed, I'll buy the matching car seat first next month :) 

Aaron wont have sex with me anymore since I had to go to hospital on friday morning with contractions after sex the night before :( I'm already dying!


----------



## TeAmo

Mommabrown said:


> Here is my 26 week bump

AWWWW lovely bump. You just reminded me to do mine this week. :cloud9:




kealz194 said:


> Quick question ladies, not seeing mw till 30th jan, and online it's all mixed, some say its ok, some say its not! But I've been getting period like cramping, not painful but rather uncomfortable, and been having them for a few days now.... And I know this is tmi but I've been really ill with a cold for nearly 2 and a half weeks and when I cough and sneeze I pee a little :( it's so horrible and imbarrassing and slightly worrying! Anyone else had any of these? Got me worrying to wether its actually pee or waters!!! :( Xx

Are you sure its not Braxton Hicks?



ReadytoMum said:


> I read the saddest article today, it made me tear up something horrible. :cry: It was a blog post from a mother who lost her three year old daughter 8 years ago today because when she woke up in the morning and was playing before her parents got up she managed to pull her dresser down on top of herself and died. I can't imagine the horror the parents felt to discover their little girl. :nope: So to those of you with LO's already running around, please (if you haven't already!) secure your furniture to the walls. My heart broke just reading about it.... it's easy to think it won't happen to us, but I bet this poor family never imagined it would happen to them either. Aggh. I'm still all choked up about it! :cry:

Oh my, thats so so sad :( I will be making sure its secured! 

A similar note, a little girl in the next town over from me who has been battling cancer since March passed away this morning. I have cried 3 times :( She was beautiful and her family must be so heartbroken. 



doggylover said:


> I also had to take a bag back to Cath Kidston, as my mum got it for me for Xmas and as much as I loved it I knew I wouldn't use it, so I managed to exchange it in the sale for a purse, a kindle case and two cath Kidston baby grows which are the cutest!!! Again an indulgence but this was technically free lol! And we brought home the baby bath, monitor, and some other bits and bobs that my SIL is lending us. So a big baby day :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday and not dreading Monday as much as I am!

I love Cath Kidston. I got a gorgeous bag and purse from there for Xmas. I wouldnt be able to justify one of her changing bags though! I got one from Next the other day and I am so impressed with it for only £25.



I am dreading tomorrow! I havent been to work since the 27th! boooooo.... :coffee:

We had nothing clothes wise for our little pink bundle up until this week now I have stocked up completely! all newborn and 0-3 bought and I love it all!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, OH MY GOD!!! Those are the cutest clothes I have ever seen!!! I would have gotten them too :haha:
Candy, i'm sorry to hear that Aaron is not putting out anymore (even If I can't fathom why you would still want to :haha: lol... )

AFM, finished my registry yesterday. Now I think I have everything on the list that I will need for LO. Once the baby shower is over, I can then get everything left on my list at a discount. :happydance:. The one thing that I did end up ordering online yesterday were the crib sheets, bed skirt, and bumper pads for the crib (couldn't find them at the store for the registry and would really get them on the bed asap).


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm not especially excited for Monday either... my Christmas vacation is officially over and it's back to school overdrive mode. I need to finish two different sets of exams before baby arrives, ontop of working part-time still, and trying to grab moments here and there to put my feet up. :dohh: DH and I bought one of those big fridge calendars and so far almost every weekend has something going on till the end of March! The next four months are going to FLY by. 

My parents brought us the crib today!! I'm so excited that we finally have it. :happydance: I promised DH that I'd wait till he got home to start setting it up. My dad helped me put the cradle together though before they went back home. My grandfather built it for us when we were kids and it's just the perfect size! My mom also brought some more baby clothes for us too. I think we have LOTS of 0-3 now... we need to start getting 3-6 and 6-9.


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl sorry about the uppababy, but as long as the evo meets what you want then yay for getting it! And yeah, sometimes I wonder why people would buy a carrycot for prams that lie flat and are suitable from birth. Unless you need it for overnight I guess. Lol I can just imagine you trying to get Aaron to have sex with you! I can understand he must feel weird about it, especially since its his first baby. Just make it so he can't resist ;) although I'm with steph, I have no desire to have sex, so Aaron's current frame of mind would be fine by me :haha: 

TeAmo sounds like you had a busy shopping week then! What all did you get for your little girl? The cath Kidston bag my mum got me was just gorgeous, but it wasn't big enough to use as a change bag, and it was too big for a normal handbag, not big enough for an overnight bag...so I wasn't sure what I would use it for! And their stuff is SO expensive I didn't want to keep it and never use it, because it was too pretty lol! That was actually the first time I'd been in the cath Kidston shop, and I LOVED it. I will be back (in the sales only! The bag I was returning was reduced from £65 to £35 in the sale - the do some bargains!)

Steph that's great about your registry!thats one thing I am so sad we don't get to do here - making the registry for my wedding was the most fun bit :haha: so you must have had an amazing time picking out all the stuff for yours! And it's so good that you get discount on anything left over, very handy!

Readytomum sounds like a busy baby 'stuff' weekend for you too! That's great about your crib, very exciting!! And so lovely of your mum to be buying lots of clothes, I'm sure she's so excited when she gets them (if she's anything like mine!)


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha I don't know why I want to so much I guess I just like to feel like he still finds me attractive as we have a busy life with the kids and work etc so bedtime is ''our'' time. I guess it's more about being close than the sex really. I am a bit scared to have sex again if I am honest. I do really love the Graco Evo Doggylover I am with you on not knowing why people would buy a carry cot for a stroller that doesn't require one, the additional carry cot is £99 and we can't really afford that so I'm settling for it without the pram.


----------



## doggylover

£99?! That's insane!!! Oh my goodness that is ridiculous. Ours comes with the carrycot built in (the normal pram seat convrts buy pulling a few straps) otherwise we wouldn't have been fussed one one.

And don't feel bad for wanting sex! I didn't mean to make it sound like I think it's weird or anything, I think it's great that you guys are still "doing it"! And I can imagine being scared after what happened last week. But maybe you guys can find another way of having that intimacy? It must be insane having the kids all day, and I totally understand just wanting some 'you' time when they are in bed.


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh that was my response when I saw the price tag on it doggylover!! haha.. The car seat is £89.99 too but it attaches to the chasis which is great for us as we use our car A LOT! Having kids around does take time away from each other and make our days a lot busier so yeh bedtime is our time. I think I would settle for some hugs and kisses and a few nice words, but Aaron isn't the nice words type. He feels awkward saying stuff he says it's cheesy haha. Don't worry I didn't feel like you were making me feel bad for wanting sex :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Simon is the same, he can be very awkward with the words :haha: sometimes I say "you never tell me that I look pretty!" To which he then says "you look pretty" and I respond "you're only saying that because I told you too!" Men just don't have the same way with words at times!! If you guys have a TV in your room snuggle up early in bed and watch a DVD :)

That's a good price for the car seat, compared to some others I've seen. Ours attaches to the chassis too (just tried that out for the first time tonight!) because like you we use our car to get anywhere as we live in the country, so I'm glad to hear you saying its useful for someone who does use the car a lot. My dh asked earlier why it needs to attach...so I explained it patiently for the four millionth time!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lmao I love how men dont understand why we need these things! Obviously so when baby falls asleep in the car you can lift him or her out without waking them :D less hassle too... we watch south park together a lot in bed which is nice :) I brought a top and tail bowl todat.. Aaron really didnt understand why I wanted it I had to explain that a million times too! 

I thought of something else for the hospital bag earlier today which had completely slipped my brain... Mini Handheld fans!!! Life savers when you in transition and sweating bucket loads xxx


----------



## doggylover

Must add that to my list!

For experienced mums who have been lucky enough to breastfeed....what did you wear to bf in public. The idea of bf in public does not bother me at all, I just a, unsure what on earth I would wear so I don't have to basically strip! I'm thinking some vest tops underneath my other tops so top 1 can come up, and I can just slip the boob out of the vest....does that sound likely?! I think I'd have to buy some bigger vest tops though, maybe a size 12-14 (im a 10 normally) so they are big enough to come down?


----------



## kealz194

That's what I did, bought lots of cheapie stretchy tops from primary, and also some nursing tops from h&m and mothercare that have got the clips like a nursing bra, and I just used to drape a muslin cloth over my shoulder and baby for privacy too if needed, its thin enough so you and baby are not hot and baby can still breath an u can keep an eye on how bubs is doing! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I think vests are fine as long as they are not too tight. I used baggy t shirts..layered tops.. button up tops and had a few special wrap around tops. I used to tuck a muslin square or thin cloth into my bra strap at the shoulder and drap it over my boob and baby so no one could catch a glimps of a nip.. my kids had a habit of suddenly popping off my boob when they were done rather suddenly! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies :) ill have to get a few cheap bits from primark and try it out at home when LO arrives before heading out in public! I know my SIL also draped Muslins to make sure nobody got a cheeky flash, so must make sure I have plenty of those too.

I just find it hard to imagine how I'll do it smoothly without flashing too much at unsuspecting bystanders :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggylover, one of the things I love about belly bands is the versatility. Since it took many, many weeks for me to fit in my prepreg pants buttoned, I used a belly band and pulled it all the way up to my bra to hide my tummy while nursing in public. This time I'm buying several regular camis and converting them so they can loop around my nursing bras to become nursing camis since nursing ones seem so expensive by comparison. Anyway, all that said, I also just ordered another nursing cover. I made one last time but wasn't happy that the top would cave in so I couldn't see baby. It was only $10 on a baby deal website a couple of weeks ago. It's a Hooter Hider and I'm pleased with the flexible but stiff neckline that allows mom to see baby. I'm personally just more comfortable with a cover ss I've been extremely self conscious about my boobs. I may get over it and stop using the cover if nursing goes better this time (and I'm determined it will regardless of supply) but I expect to use a SNS this time so it will be nice to be able to hide all that as well when I don't feel like answering questions about it or whatever.


----------



## Piggie669

I am april 15th :D woot woot getting so close


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey piggie.. Im due the day before you :D it is getting rather close now :D xx


----------



## doggylover

Thank littlespy, I hadn't even thought about a belly band to hide my lower tummy, that's a great idea, especially as I'm transitioning back into my normal clothes (sometime in the next decade :haha:) 

Ugh, twice in the last few weeks I have woken up fully sweating. So gross. This is not something which has ever happened to me before, thus I blame pregnancy entirely!!


----------



## kealz194

Oh doggylover I've been the same recently it's disgusting! Speaking of disgusting, omg I've got my glucose test this morning and had to drink a bottle of lucozade in 10 minutes! I can't even drink water or juice that quickly let alone nasty lucozade! Safe to say its taken me nearly 25 mins to drown myself in it! Just hope that won't affect the test! Not to just hold it in as last time I did the glucose test with Paige I was violently sick coz of the drink! :( hope you all have a good day!


----------



## doggylover

Glad to know I'm not the only sweaty betty around!!

Hmm, I love Lucozade so that sounds like a good test for me!! Fingers crossed it all goes OK, but I'm sure you'll be fine. Nobody has mentioned the glucose test to me at any point so I assume I don't have to do it? I actually thought it was just a test done in USA/Canada...


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz you live in England dont you??! I was hoping that nasty test wasnt done over here.. I love lucozade but not that much that fast! Good luck today.. hope it goes well xx

doggylover I was sweating constantly in the first trimester. Even standing still had it pouring off me.. hope I dont get it again lol. 

Last day of the contact center today!! Yay!! Then court then normal life (I hope!) xx

have a nice day everyone x


----------



## kealz194

Yeah I'm in England, they only test you if you are at risk, eg diabetes runs in family, you have high bmi or are over the age of 35 etc! 
It didn't go very well, I'm not used to that much sugar, walked to the doctors, as as I slowed down to stand in que, I passed out! 2ce!!!! Nurse thinks its the sugar high! Ok now I've had something to eat just feel light headed and bubs seems ok! Kicking about like a mad man! Lol get my results soon hopefully! X


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg kealz!! Thats not good!! Glad you are feeling better now and baby is kicking nicely.. I bet he's on a sugar high in there too haha.. hopefully the results are good.. xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh kealz! I hope you feel ok, I hate fainting, and it must have been scary when you are pregnant! (Plus embarassing in front of people, I once fainted in front of a class I was teaching...it's not fun)

Weirdly you are the second person I've heard of who fainted during their test, like you say it just must be the concentration of sugar all at once. Plus you aren't allowed to eat beforehand, is that right? No wonder you passed out! I wouldn't have even been able to get up this morning if I wasn't able to eat! Take it easy for the rest of the day!

Candy, great news about the last day of contact, and hopefully by the end of the week life will be back to normal for you and the family.


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, Kealz! So glad you're okay!

I was definitely on a sugar high this time. With Maisie I started feeling sick but never actually got sick. This time I didn't feel sick, but I got a bit jittery and embarrassingly chatty with the other women in the waiting room. :haha::blush:

I can only assume I passed because I haven't gotten a call from the doctor and it's been almost 2 weeks. :shrug: Their general rule is to only call when there's an issue, I think.


----------



## Mommabrown

Aw Kealz glad that your alright. Mine is Thursday no eating after midnight and i have to sit there for 2 hours instead of one this time. I am gonna be so cranky that morning not getting to eat. My first time with Dd i puked it up and had to re drink it. Yuck!


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Wow! What a busy weekend we had. It started with me waxing our hardwood floors on Friday. Then Saturday am we went & picked out the paint for Mason's room, went back home & started taking wallpaper off the walls in his bedroom. Finally 6 hours later we were finished taking down wallpaper & started working on filling any holes & sanding down the walls. Sunday morning we got up early started painting the walls. Finally around 4pm we were finished painting the walls & trim & I started on cleaning & waxing his floor. At around 6pm while I'm looking a total mess with nonbrushed hair in a pony-tail, no bra on, paint & dirt all over me & the house a mess from baby stuff being all over the place while working on Mason's room, the DH lets his ex-wife into the house when she drops off the kiddos. Totally humiliated, I retreated into the bathroom with the sponge mop I'd been using for waxing. While cleaning the mop I'm sitting on the side of the tub listening to DH & the ex talking about her family & motorcycles as he's walking her through the house & they end up playing together with the kids in one of their rooms. I was completely non-existent for a little over 30 minutes. I was humiliated, hurt & disgusted all at the same time. DH didn't understand what I was upset about later after she left & he finally came looking for me. He's been doing such a great job of being a really great husband but last night was really bad for us. He just has no consept of how humiliating & hurtful it was #1 for her to see our house a mess, #2 for his ex to see me in a complete mess like that & #3 for them to be chatting it up & playing life a happy little family while acting like I don't even exist. I realize I most certainly over reacted with hormones & the insecurities I have, but I was really hurt. 

On a good note, Mason's room looks really great & I'm super excited to have that all done & ready. Now to just get his crib & some furniture & get it all set up!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi all. Well... the crazy is in full flow today, I cleaned the house with oven cleaner, instead of furnature polish :/


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, you think maybe your body is/ was fighting a cold?? :shrug: I always wake up sweaty when i'm battling something and usually I feel 100% the next day. Not sure if I should hope that thats it for you, or if your just running higher temps these days lol 

Maybesoon, sorry to hear about your little set-back this weekend but i'm sure its nothing :hugs:. Men just don't think sometimes (OK most of the time!!). Post pictures of the nursery!! We want to see :happydance:

Jenny, Oh no on the cleaning mishap! Prego brain for sure lol! I hope nothing was permanently damanged!

Kealz, hope your sugar high has worn off and your feeling better! 
Mommabrown, mine is on Thursday as well but I dont have to fast! Did you already do the "short" test and now they need to test again?? :shrug:
I have the yummie juice/liquid sitting in my fridge for me to enjoy on my way to my appointment on Thursday :sick:


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm so glad no one has asked me to do that test yet!! If they do I'm going to be shitting bricks, like I said, I have anxiety about being sick so making myself purposely ill on a sugar rush isn't a good idea. 

Maybesoon - I understand completely why you were upset!! It was really thoughtless of him to do that to you. Have you told him how you feel? To be completely honest I would feel the exact same way as you so don't put yourself down for feeling that way. xx 

Jenny - haha what a mix up!! Pregnancy brain strikes again!!! xx

well the last contact went well.. Connie had wet her pants and fallen over and hurt her leg but they were both fine and happy. I'm so glad that it went well. I was a little worried but it was the best contact he has had with them so far. No distractions so the kids got his full attention. Which is what they deserve. I'm thinking of requesting the contact center until they are old enough to take adequate care of themselves in his care, so maybe 10-11 years old. We just have court to attend and hopefully I will get my requests for a stay of court and extended contact in the center granted.


----------



## Jenny_J

lol, nothing was damaged, phew I was lucky this time. Makes a good polish hahahahaha.


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ukgirl... Great to hear the contact went well!!! Sounds like you have a great plan in staying with the center for awhile.

lol Jenny... Baby brain for sure!!!! Hope all the furniture is ok. I caught myself spraying a bottle of Clorox Kitchen Cleaner the other day as if it was Febreeze!!! eekkk!!!

I know DH didn't mean any harm & he just wasn't thinking. I'm sure he was just really excited to show someone all the progress we have made on the house. (He has always said that his ex would never help do anything around the house, clean, laundry, cook, home improvements) and I'm sure he was just wanting to show it all off to her). It just really humiliated me in the process!!! We will be just fine. We did talk about it later last night & he was really worried because I was upset. I just told him how it made me feel & that I know I might have been over reacting with hormones & all, but it really did make me feel like an outcast in my own home. I think he understands as much as a man can. I reminded him that when I get my feelings hurt it just takes awhile for me to process it all & not be upset. I'm just not one of those people who get upset, hear "I'm sorry" and I'm all fine again. It takes me awhile to decompress I guess.

I go to the doctor for my monthly checkup in the morning. I'm sure they will schedule my glucose test for sometime in the near future at this office visit. That is something I have sooooo not been looking forward to!!! I really hope I pass the first test (I should, I've been keeping an eye on my sugars throughout) I really do not want to take the long test!!!!! YUCKY!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

No Steph this is the first GTT with Emme. I hands down don't know why i am fasting this time as with other 3 lo's i didn't. 

Jenny Haha that is totally something i would do!!! 


Ukgirl glad its over with! I agree about contact center!


----------



## ukgirl23

well the lady from the contact center just called me to let me know I had to go in tomorrow and pick up her report, as she was supervising and taking notes of his contact and she said she has no concerns and has written so in her report that he does not need supervised contact in the center, so I asked her if she though that he could take care of them out of the center and she said she didn't know but he could have supported contact, which means he would go in and have contact with them without being constantly watched. So now I'm worried that after just 6 hours of supervised contact which consisted mainly of him playing elefun with them and dressing up as dinosaurs, he could be in with a chance of having them outside the center. :( She did say that I should take baby steps though which means I could still get what I want and have him see them in the center. I hope that they accept my plans.


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon...i hate my EX. For one he is an Ex for a reason and him coming into my house or vise a versa is never ever going to happen. And i am so sorry he treated you like that. I honestly don't think i would have handled that very well being pregnant at all. But at least he talked with you and realized what happened and how it made you feel. 

Me and OH are talking still he came to see our son and spent sometime with him. He has decided he is going with me to see the specialist also. I feel asleep and woke up with him laying next to me. I just got up and went about being normal. I am still mad at him but it seems he has realized he is a dick but i am not ready to let him back home after all this yet.


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown It's good that your OH is still seeing ds and going to appointments with you, also good that he is starting to see what he has done. I hope that you can both get back on track if that is what you both want xx


----------



## Mommabrown

At the moment i just want our life to be back to normal which he feels won't happen until court...if that even happens then..I am glad he does see DS because he was worried it was because he was being a bad boy that daddy left. I reassured him as well as OH that isn't why he left. 

I can't believe they decided after 6 hours only that he can go without a supervised visits! Surely everything else will lead up to why he needs them and the judge will not grant him anything that you feel isn't safe for the children. I don't honestly see how she feels that way when Connie wet her pants...is he incapable of letting them use the toilet??? Hang in there hun.


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi all,

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. It has been quite a while since I have been on here! There is a TON to catch up on, it might take me until the baby comes to read it all. Things have been busy with work and then with the holidays. It is fun to see how everyone is progressing! 

Everything is going well with me. Baby is growing for sure! I have my next dr's appt this Thursday (also the glucose test). Fingers crossed it all goes well. I am really not worried about it, but just taking a test in general makes me nervous I won't pass. Good luck to all those going in this week to get their's done also! 

I am finally in third tri! :happydance: Baby moves around a lot now and DH loves feeling him move. I can't believe in less than 3 months I will be holding a little baby in my arms and be a momma! We still need to decide on a name, though. Who'd thought it would be this hard?

Any way, I hope all you ladies are doing well. I will try to get on here more often and keep up!


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown.... I can completely understand not being ready. It is really hard when they have screwed up so badly to just forgive & forget. Give it some time & make him work at it. I happy to hear that he is staying in contact & spending some time with you & ds. It's a good thing that he's going to the specialist with you! Keeping my fingers crossed for everything to work out for you & your family....

ukgirl..... That just blows my mind that they can watch someone interact with their kids for a measly few hours & think that's how they are with them all the time when left alone. Seriously, common sense says when you are being watched you put on your VERY BEST behavior. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that they go with your plan. I think it would be super presumptive of them to just let him have unsupervised visitation at this point. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Aw BJ for DH feeling baby moving around!! I know where has the time gone seems like it is zooming past now! 

Thanks Maybesoon! It is hard when i skeptical about everything. I love him with every bit of my heart but don't want him to come back just for the baby and our DS. It is something i feel is maybe just an insecurity. My sister is keeping DS the 15th because it is a 4 hour drive for us to Little Rock so maybe we can get alot of talking done on the way down and back.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies!

So today my semester at school starts back up again, and I'm not teaching this semester, so it's full steam ahead on getting my own stuff done. I have two sets of exams to (hopefully) complete before Peter arrives! For one of them I have a huge reading list I'm supposed to complete, and for the other one I need to write a series of short papers in order to prepare. :coffee:

My goal is write them both by early/mid-April, and hopefully be done with them early enough to have a week or so to spare to relax before LO shows up! :wacko:

So the race is on... which due-date will happen first? I'm just praying Peter is LATE and not early... or I'm buggered!


----------



## doggylover

Jenny_J said:


> Hi all. Well... the crazy is in full flow today, I cleaned the house with oven cleaner, instead of furnature polish :/

:haha: that's hilarious! I hope you don't use the one we do or else everything you own will be wrecked! 

Maybesoon sorry to hear about dh and his ex. But I'm glad that masons room is looking so good.

Steph maybe you're right about the cold - dh is definitely starting to get stuffy so that would make sense. 

Candy glad to hear that the last contact visit all went well, and hopefully the kids enjoyed their time with him. Just court now and you will be back to normal in a few days! 

Bjs so glad to hear things are going well, and congrats on reaching third tri!! Good luck for your gtt this week, and I hope LO keeps kicking up a storm for you and dh!

Readytomum oh my gosh it sounds like you will be very busy over the coming term! Hopefully you get it all done well in advance of Peter's arrival and can have more than a week to relax and sort things out for him!

Afm....nothing new at all today!


----------



## maybesoon

Honestly Mommabrown..... You remember how DH & I were just a couple of months ago. That weekend away just the two of us where we couldn't just walk away but had to stay & talk things out was honestly the best thing in the world for us. I think getting on nuetral ground was a blessing. I know how you feel about loving him so much but not wanting him to come back for the kiddos. I was the same with DH. I love him with all my being, but didn't want him to "fake" being who I need & expect him to be just to have access to our baby. Even with our "issue" last night. He makes me feel loved, wanted & needed now more than he ever has in the past. I know I over reacted & that I'm just over hormonal, tired & insecure. He does (on a daily basis) take really good care of me. So I just need to put my big girl panties on & stop looking for him to mess up. He's a man & it's what they do!!!! lol

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for y'all..... One day at a time, don't rush it & if the love is there (which I'm totally sure it is) y'all will figure everything out. I can't imagine being in either of your shoes with everything that has been going on with the court case & all. I can't imagine all that pressure on you both.


----------



## lily28

I just got back from the doctor:
He was examining me and told me "how nice, you haven't gained much weight" and I told him that I actually have gained 10kg and then he started telling me I shouldn't have gained so much and to go to dietitian and be careful of what I eat because I will never be able to lose the extra 10-12 kg of the pregnancy weight... WTH?
I explained to him that I started with a low BMI (18-19) and I'm careful with food, but he kept saying that he recommends to women to only take 10-12 kg to their entire pregnancies and I already reached my limit. In fact I'm following his instruction of 2000 cal per day and I gained the 10 kg, but he wouldn't have it... I think he is a little unreasonable.


----------



## doggylover

Lily that's stupid- you should have said "well you didn't have a problem with my weight two minutes ago..." When he was saying it was ok. How can he go from saying you are a fine weight to saying you basically will never lose the weight and welcome to your new life :shrug: sounds like an idiot to me, I'd ignore him.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh wow Lily! Wth is wrong with this man?? Like Doggylover said he apparently has short term memory loss! 

Thanks Maybesoon. I don't like talking about our problems in front of DS so maybe the trip will do us some good!


----------



## lily28

Thanks girls, he was a little off today I must admit. I don't want to over think it but he didn't have a nice way to tell me all this stuff and I feel for all the ladies that their docs and midwives are commenting on their weight, it is an awful thing. I never had a weight problem and never experienced such a feeling. Really sucks.


----------



## maybesoon

wow lily.... I'm with doggylover & Mommabrown..... I wouldn't worry too much about it. I started out with a low BMI also and over Thanksgiving gained 9lbs. My doc just told me to not let it happen again over Christmas and everything would be fine, that even though I gained the 9lbs over Thanksgiving I was still right on track. She was really nice about it, but still it has bothered me ever since. I couldn't imagine if she was kinda on the rude side & rubbed it in. I've been worried enough about gaining too much weight as it is, I don't need someone making me worry more or feel guilty.


----------



## Steph82

Lily, that is complete and total BS!!!! :growlmad:
If you were "normal weight" you should gain between 11-16kg! Thats not even starting out underweight! Don't listen to a word he is saying! You look great... actually I would think you are even on the thin side (but thats prob just my jealousy :haha:).


----------



## lily28

^ Steph, in all the charts I see I read what you say, so I was taken aback today.
If I started 70 kg (normal for my height) and only gained doc's recommendation of 6 kg on 26 weeks, I would be 76kg and he would consider it ok. But I started 55kg and I'm 65, still within normal BMI even if I'm pregnant!!! And he thinks it is too much... My head will explode.


----------



## Steph82

That doc deserves a junk punch :grr:


----------



## melissasbump

Lily that sounds ridiculous! Cant believe your doctor said that! My doctors and MW have never even mentioned weight, and ive put on far too much I think its only a concern if you were considerably overweight to start with. I put on over 5 stone with H and lost every pound of it before i conceived again. What an idiot!

Candy, glad the last contact went well, bit weird about the report though, 6 hours doesnt seem a long enough time at all to establish anything!

Maybesoon, sounds like a very productive weekend!

Mommabrown, good for you for not rushing back into anything, its a difficult time with emotions and hormones all over the place on top of everything else you have had to cope with. 

AFM, Well officially 3rd tri for me! Got MW appointment on friday but not a lot else going on really!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily what is your doctor on about???!! I'm normal weight and have already gained 10kg and there are no worries about it. If you are little and are gaining weight I can't see the problem unless you are over eating on junk which I don't think you are. Most of your weight is baby and water so don't worry he was probably having an off day like you said. I saw your bump picture this morning and you look amazing so please don't worry xxx

I'll reserve judgement on the contact center until I have read their report tomorrow. Ladies on netmums say that CAFCASS will never go for keeping contact in the center until my youngest is 11 though. So I'm not feeling particularly positive about it all at the moment.


----------



## Bjs2005

Lily, I think the same as the other ladies...your dr is crazy! He doesn't sound like he really knows what's going on, saying he is pleased with your weight gain then scolding you a minute later. :dohh: Like Steph said, 11-16kg weight gain is considered a normal weight gain for a normal BMI. And to say you won't be able to lose the weight after the baby is born...???? Yes, losing weight can be hard but is not impossible and varies from person to person how quickly they can/will lose it. He needs a check in the head. I say just make sure you are eating healthy and getting some sort of physical activity in and you and baby will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> That doc deserves a junk punch :grr:

:rofl: 

I didn't even know that 11-16kg was considered normal, I haven't been paying much attention at all to weight. As long as we are eating healthily (she says having just finished a bag of crisps :haha:) and baby is getting the the nutrients they need, I'm not too fussed about me. 

Afm just had a mortgage broker down as our deal is up at the end of January. We were a little caught off guard as we thought it wasn't until march :dohh::dohh: but it looks like we can get a great few deals actually paying less than we currently are, which is good considering my lack of job come August (although we didn't tell him that bit!) only problem is because we won't have it sorted before end of January we will have to pay a penalty fee :growlmad: must pay better attention next time!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Woohoo on cheaper payments. We have an escrow so our payments fluctuate from year to year depending on insurance and taxes. I find i am not on top of normal things being pregnant. I always mix up appointments or think they are on a day they aren't! 

I have began looking at breast pumps. I was told not to pump till after six weeks postpartum by the lactation consultant. I have considered taking fenugeek a tad bit earlier with Emme so that i have plenty to come in on time. Usually after my c-sections it takes a couple of extra days for it to come in.


----------



## doggylover

I hear the word escrow a lot on TV (ok...in that episode of friends is maybe my only reference!) but I have no idea what it means! I did google it once and just didn't understand :blush: finance is not our strong point, which is not good considering we own our own business :dohh: we could have a mortgage which fluctuates based on interest rates, but we like to know what we're paying so we try to choose our deals to fit that, as we are both real control freaks about where our money goes!!

I just bought a manual pump yesterday, but I didn't know that you weren't supposed to pump too early. I was actually going to take it to hospital with me just in case. I need to read up about the galactogogues (look at me using the new word! :haha:) to see what sort of things I need to put on a list in case it all goes tits up (pardon the pun!) also interesting to know milk can take longer to come in after a c-section. All these bits of info get locked away in my head in case I need them!


----------



## maybesoon

I had no idea about not pumping for awhile either. Everything I've been told was that I could pump right away to make sure my supplies keeps up with Mason. hmmmm... Sounds like I need to do some research..... I swear I learn more from you ladies than I do from my doctor, her staff, lactation consultants, etc. all combined.....


----------



## doggylover

Totally agree with that Maybesoon. The amount I have learnt from my doctor is actually pretty much 0. And my SIL said our parentcraft classes are awful and she went to one and snuck out as they were so poorly done, so I shan't be learning there either.

Without this lot I'd be a case for social services in a few months :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha ha Doggylover...I love Friends! An Escrow is just were your homeowners insurance and property taxes are added in with the payment. We have a fixed interest of 5.5% as that was the lowest it had ever been when we bought our house but now i kinda wish we would have went with the fluctuating one.

One the pumping I didn't either. I always thought if you wanted to pump that it was ok to do. Things have really changed in the last 7 years since my DS was born so i attended a breastfeeding class through the doctor's office. Of course the colostrum is there before baby is born so baby gets antibodies from you and it is really good for them. Something about the prolactin that is released from your body when the placenta is delivered is what increases the "mature" milk production.


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: <--- at getting information from TV shows Doggylover! I'm the same... but usually I just act extreamly convinced with a stern face and OH always thinks I know what i'm talking about :haha:

I heard they give you a pump in the hospital to use... I believe that here you can actually rent the hospital ones if you don't want to buy your own. I plan to start pumping sooner rather then later, so OH can do some of the feedings. :shrug:

I ahve actually opted out of birthing classes, because I feel like I get more info here lol


----------



## doggylover

Yep we aren't going to our birthing classes either. It's only two sessions, and SIL said the first (which she snuck out of) was "how to know you're in labour". I'm pretty sure the excruciating pain will be my first clue....!!! 

Mommabrown, guidelines change so often on everything it's impossible to keep up! :wacko: you should write the Wikipedia page on escrow, because what you just said is so easy to understand!


----------



## Steph82

Oh and on the conversation of healthy eating... well :blush:... I force myself to drink one fruit/ vegetable smoothy (naked brand) each day and eat a serving of vegetable (usually a couple of raw tomatos or red pepper lol) along with 1-2 eggs in the morning. Everything else is fair game :haha:. Last week I picked up some chocolate ice cream at the store and figured it should last me until the end of the pregnancy (it was decent size and I really dont eat much ice cream usually)... I finished the whole thing in 3 days :dohh::blush:. Needless to say, I have forbidden myself from buying any more HAHAHA. 

I will say that I have had a massive increase in weight gain over the past 4 weeks (5lbs)! I'm at a total of 11lbs up as of this morning, so I basically gained half of my total in month 6 :dohh:... MAYBE THE ICE CREAMS FAULT?!?.. I (by no means) started out underweight :haha:, so I will need to be a bit more mindful for these next 13 weeks.


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Yep we aren't going to our birthing classes either. It's only two sessions, and SIL said the first (which she snuck out of) was "how to know you're in labour". I'm pretty sure the excruciating pain will be my first clue....!!!
> 
> Mommabrown, guidelines change so often on everything it's impossible to keep up! :wacko: you should write the Wikipedia page on escrow, because what you just said is so easy to understand!


:rofl: I think I'll be at the hospital at 39 weeks convinced that its time because I felt a mild cramp! Doesn't matter who tells me otherwise before ahaha


----------



## doggylover

Screw that steph, buy more ice cream and go nuts! If you can't do it now when you have an excuse when can you?! And I am so bad about buying stuff and thinking "that will last until...." Usually it lasts until the end of the next day, max!! 

Smoothies are a great idea though, must get on those :mrgreen:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha ha Steph mine are chocolate chip cookies!! I wonder if my Hospital here will do that i will definately have to check on that. I too want to start pumping early so OH and Ds can be involved in feedings too. 

Doggylover after dealing with the bank accountant i had to pretty much learn all of that so i could understand what we were getting into before buying the house.


----------



## maybesoon

lol Ladies. I'm not taking the birthing classes either. My bff took them with her 2nd & said it was a complete & total waste of time. She said she didn't learn a darn thing in the class so I see no point in wasting time sitting there for nothing. I have been to a couple of breastfeeding classes, but haven't learned crap from them other than the lady that taught the class believes in strictly breastfeeding until your child is 3 because Michael Jordon's mom did that with him & it made him athletic....... WTF EVER!!!!

Mason is kicking the crap out of me! I'm pretty sure his little foot is going to come out of my v-jay jay at any moment!!!! eeekkk!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown said:


> I have began looking at breast pumps. I was told not to pump till after six weeks postpartum by the lactation consultant. I have considered taking fenugeek a tad bit earlier with Emme so that i have plenty to come in on time. Usually after my c-sections it takes a couple of extra days for it to come in.

??? Why would you not pump until after 6 weeks pp? Pumping (immediately after nursing) can generally be a great way to increase and/or establish supply and is one of the very first things the vast majority of well-educated lactation consultants will suggest to someone having supply issues. :flower: And given that the first 6 weeks are most critical for establishing supply, pumping (if you need a supply boost) is most critical during the first 6 weeks, too. Do you think maybe she just meant not to pump and then bottle feed so that you wouldn't be introducing a bottle before 6 weeks? :shrug: Because not pumping before 6 weeks flies in the face of everything I've been told and everything I've researched (and the research I've done is *extensive*). Maybe you just have a special situation I'm unaware of.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> I just bought a manual pump yesterday, but I didn't know that you weren't supposed to pump too early. I was actually going to take it to hospital with me just in case. I need to read up about the galactogogues (look at me using the new word! :haha:) to see what sort of things I need to put on a list in case it all goes tits up (pardon the pun!) also interesting to know milk can take longer to come in after a c-section. All these bits of info get locked away in my head in case I need them!

As you'll read above, IMO, mommabrown got some really _terrible_ advice from her LC. At least it's terrible advice for the majority of women! While I wouldn't argue with not introducing a bottle for the first 6 weeks, I'd argue _fiercely_ about not pumping. That's just insane to me, to be honest. Like I said above, establishing supply during the first 6 weeks is critical. Maybe Mommabrown has a history of oversupply or something but even then, it can vary from a baby to baby. I'll ask some IBCLC friends about this to see if they can think of a situation I can't! :wacko:

Generally, pumping colostrum doesn't work as well as hand-expression. Check out You Tube (if you're so inclined) for some videos on different hand-expression techniques. The problem with pumping colostrum is/can be that you've potentially had IV fluids during labor/delivery, so you've got extra water in your body and colostrum is way thicker/sticker than mature milk so pumping could actually just create swelling in the breasts and make it more difficult to get the colostrum out.

If you're thinking there's a possiblity you're going to be in the hospital for more than 36 hours, it may not be a bad idea to take it in case your mature milk production starts and you want to pump for one of many various reason.


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> lol Ladies. I'm not taking the birthing classes either. My bff took them with her 2nd & said it was a complete & total waste of time. She said she didn't learn a darn thing in the class so I see no point in wasting time sitting there for nothing. I have been to a couple of breastfeeding classes, but haven't learned crap from them other than the lady that taught the class believes in strictly breastfeeding until your child is 3 because Michael Jordon's mom did that with him & it made him athletic....... WTF EVER!!!!
> 
> Mason is kicking the crap out of me! I'm pretty sure his little foot is going to come out of my v-jay jay at any moment!!!! eeekkk!!!!

LMAO about the kicking!! Grayson is doing the same to me! OH hasn't been home since christmas :cry: and baby has increased his activity tremendously since then... so I was telling him yesterday how my tummy looked with all the movement and his question was: " So its like a puppy in a burlap sack??" :rofl:

Yes, its kinda like that!!!! :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy you are so AWESOME! I tell ya, I'm mailing myself to you when April comes around! You seem to know more about this stuff than anyone I have found in my area. And from what I hear the nurses at the hospital are pretty much worthless!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lol Steph! Exactly!!! Mason has been tumbling & kicking like crazy the last 2 weeks!!! He finally got his foot out of my crotch & is now kicking my boobies!!! What the heck does this kid want?!?!?!!? I have figured out in the last 2 days that he really hates anything putting any pressure on his house!!! If I lay my arm or anything really on my belly he starts kicking it!!!! I laughed so hard during lunch because I put my cup on my belly just to see what would happen. He started kicking like crazy, I removed the cup & he stopped!!! 

All I can say is if he's like this at 24 weeks, it's gonna get BAD!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I agree with littlespy.. you can pump as soon as your milk is in.. it is best to hand express colostrum but thry wouldnt have pumps in hospitals if you werent meant to pump... I used my pump from birth... I had to otherwise my other boob would explode haha.. 

on another thread Im reading they are talking about avoiding cows milk in the last tri.. they say it increases the likelihood of your baby having colic.. I think its utter BS since I craved milk with both Con and Luke and they were happy babies... now they are saying too much of one food can cause allergies after birth so one lady is considering stopping peanut butter so her kid wont be allergic to nuts... wtf??? If that were true my kids would have chocolate and chinese allergies haha.. seriously some of the advice I read on here is insane!! 

Benson kicked a lot yesterday.. today he is having a sleepy day I think.. I get rolly movements here and there and a few pokes though which is nice.


----------



## ReadytoMum

mommabrown: I just read your comment about wanting chocolate chip cookies... and then seeing if your hospital provides pumps for rent... but you didn't say pumps in the actual post, so for a minute I thought you meant you wanted to see if your hospital provided chocolate chip cookies! :haha: Oh dear. It's one of those days. :haha:

Steph: I know what you mean about the scale jumping up! I'm trying so hard to be good and watch what I eat. I've been trying to get in my 4 cups of veggies, 3 Liters of water, and 20 min of exercise in a day. Exercise rarely happens... although this week I start my pre-natal course, and hopefully my pre-natal pilates DVD will arrive soon! I've been pretty good with the veggies and water, although some days I only get maybe 2 or 3 cups instead of 4. I'm a little worried about my next weight in next week because I know Christmas was bad with all the goodies I ate. :blush: Hopefully the extra week of good eating between now and then will make it a little better.

Peter is doing all kinds of kicking too... I like to lay down and watch my tummy jump around. It's so funny to see. The other day when I was away for the funeral, DH called me that night to chat quickly before bed, and he asked me to put the phone up to my belly so he could say goodnight to LO, and when DH started talking I got a big kick! It was pretty cute.


----------



## kirstabelle

Can't believe the crazy things people's doctor's are telling them about their weight. My MW told me at my last appt that I should expect to gain a pound a week from then on, so not really worrying about my weight too much. I will get back in shape after the baby comes. I have several Jillian Michaels DVD's :haha:

I read the same stuff about pumping as LittleSpy and UKgirl are saying. That its a good idea to pump after nursing once the milk comes in so that it helps with engorgement (which sounds horrible btw) and you don't lose supply since baby might still be learning how to nurse and not eating as much as they really need etc at the beginning while you both get into the rhythm so you don't want your milk to adjust to the "learner's period" amount was how I understood it. I still have way more reading to do on breastfeeding. But I did sign up for a class at the beginning of Feb, and a birthing class at the end of Jan. I have heard good things about the classes I signed up for, so hopefully they will be worthwhile :shrug: I have some books as well. 

UKGirl, they have already done studies about the Peanut Butter not causing allergies and that it makes no difference at all whether you eat it during pregnancy or not. Probably would take that lady a 10 second google search to find that out. I hate it so won't be eating it. But I eat almond butter and all different kinds of nuts all the time. I also deffo won't be giving up dairy at any point, ever. You can pry the cheese and yogurt from my cold, dead hands. :haha: First adventure for baby will be to the cheese shop for several varieties of non-pasteurized (ie delicious, stinky and banned for the past 6 months) cheese. :cloud9:

I am also getting kicked in the direction of my cervix/vajayjay all the time now. I find it very hard to concentrate when people are asking me questions at work while being kicked there :haha: It doesn't really hurt but I find it a very odd sensation. I seriously wonder if booting me in the cervix is a different sensation for the baby than kicking me elsewhere in my uterus since she does it so often that its as though its more fun! Currently sitting on the couch watching my belly twitch and trying to rally to do my exercise video but have horrific heartburn and just cannot possibly exercise or do anything while it is here. Uuuuuuugh! Go away you evil, evil burning!!

ETA yeah I have my disgusting looking orange drink in the fridge too Steph. Mine is on Wednesday morning, and I'm pretty sure the label says I am supposed to drink it in 5 mins, which does not sound appealing. Plus that means I'll have to drink it on the bus on the way to my appt, so reeeeeally hoping it doesn't make me sick!!

Oh and also ETA I got a nursing cover too. I heard so many people rave about how good they are for nursing in public. I like my boobs, but there are way too many creepers who would probably like looking at them too (eew). I got a Hooter Hider as a present, and I got an Udder Cover with a coupon thing where I only had to pay shipping.


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> I will get back in shape after the baby comes. I have several Jillian Michaels DVD's :haha:
> 
> I am also getting kicked in the direction of my cervix/vajayjay all the time now. I find it very hard to concentrate when people are asking me questions at work while being kicked there :haha: It doesn't really hurt but I find it a very odd sensation.

I have a couple of Jillian Michaels DVD's too. :haha: She's mean! lol I have the Yoga Meltdown and I forget what the other one is called. Both certainly intense workouts! That baby fat won't stand a chance. :winkwink:

I've been getting kicked in the crotch area recently quite a bit as well, but I'll definitely say that it hurts after a while. It's really unpleasant and more than a little awkward.


----------



## kirstabelle

ReadytoMum said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> I will get back in shape after the baby comes. I have several Jillian Michaels DVD's :haha:
> 
> I have a couple of Jillian Michaels DVD's too. :haha: She's mean! lol I have the Yoga Meltdown and I forget what the other one is called. Both certainly intense workouts! That baby fat won't stand a chance. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Exactly! :haha: So just not worrying about it. Yep, I have Yoga Meltdown, 30 Day Shred, Ripped in 30, and a trouble zone one. I love Jillian big time. Even though I frequently feel like punching her in the face when I am doing the workouts. She would probably like that kind of feedback though! I lost 10lbs doing JM before, and my arms got so toned it was amazing, so baby weight will be no match! I might have a look on Amazon for a postnatal specific video though for the first little while because I know if I go straight into the Jillians I will die!!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Totally agree with that Maybesoon. The amount I have learnt from my doctor is actually pretty much 0. And my SIL said our parentcraft classes are awful and she went to one and snuck out as they were so poorly done, so I shan't be learning there either.
> 
> Without this lot I'd be a case for social services in a few months :haha:



^this. I feel disappointed from my doc. He is supposedly the best, but he is so chaotic, and even if I forget the weight fiasco from yesterday he is still not what I expected from "the best"... The midwives I met are better in all honesty. 
He wrote down the tests I have to do until our next appointment, and when I went to the front desk to pay the assistant told me I need to do more and jotted them down on top of his notes. What am I supposed to do now, what the doc says or what the lady who has no degree says?:shrug: Chaos.
He kind of forgets I don't have a money tree on the back of my apartment, and 99% of the tests he makes me do are completely unnecessary, the docs at the hospital where asking me why do I repeat them so often.

I asked him yesterday for birth classes with his midwife and he said it's too early and I will do them on my last month (March!!!). But what if the baby comes a little earlier? I'm glad I'm already getting seminars from another source (free too) and the midwife is wonderful. I learned so much about the birth and breast feeding. Tomorrow I'm having another seminar, this time with a lady doctor. I have many things I want to ask her.

I would seriously consider finding a new doc, but he is well respected at the hospital I'm going. I love this hospital, it is the best, and he has the influence to get me the best care in there. So I have to put up with him.:wacko:

The midwife and a few moms told me that the pump is not necessary, but there are cases where you need to have some milk supply in your fridge. What I hear is that all you need to breastfeed is a baby and boobs, and it makes sense, but pumps can help relief some pressure from the boob and have some extra milk for emergencies. From what I understand BF is all about demand and supply, the supply is regulated by how much your baby wants.
I will get a manual pump just in case.


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle lol at the names "hooter hider" and "udder cover" :haha: I love them!

Thanks for the info littlespy and ukgirl, I did think it was ok to pump in that time, so got really confused (easily done at the minute)

In terms of peanut butter, my doctor actually told me that while its probably ok, I shouldn't eat too much. There was the school of thought a few years ago that eating peanuts in pregnancy causes allergies, and so I wanted to check at my first appointment as I love peanut butter, and everyone I have asked has been split on it :shrug: I'm eating some anyway. Not like a jar a week or anything, but when I fancy it!

Lily your doctor doesn't sound like he is doing the best job at all. I'm glad you have a lot of other sources of info though, to balance him out.

And in terms of kicking, my LO has also been a nutter this week. I find when I go to bed I can only fall asleep on my right hand side...which baby appears to dislike as they kick up a storm until I move (which I don't do. They'll interrupt my sleep enough when they get here!) last night was actually the first time I have felt a THING - I dunno it it was a little foot or an elbow, but I had my hand on my belly and it was a very definite, kind of pokey, body part being jutted at me!! Which I thought was immensely cool, as up until now I've only gotten generic thumps I can't tell head nor tail about - literally!!


----------



## lily28

About peanut butter and peanuts: they have folic acid, it is a great source actually and they can't cause allergies. Allergies are connected to immune system problems, so the only way to have a baby without allergies is to take care your immune system with vit c and fresh seasonal veggies. I was reading that having some fresh lemon juice everyday almost completely covers a baby in the womb from allergies. I have 1 fresh squeezed with water every morning when I take my iron supplements, helps with pooping too.

Many women here in the forum have irrational fears and every little rumor can cause panic. Peanuts, milk, whatever it is moms will worry. Many believe in old wives tales too, even if science proves them differently. The right thing to do is use common sense and do a bit of research.

Aw so sweet all our babies are wiggling and moving! Same here he dances all night, I just pat my belly, have happy thoughts and go back to sleep. I can't help but be super happy and grateful I have a little baby in there that is healthy and active!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lily I didn't know that about lemons! But it's great news because I ADORE lemons, and any excuse to have some is fine by me! Will have to nip out and buy some more on my way home from work!

Also...you are now at the 100 day mark!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

LittleSpy said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> I have began looking at breast pumps. I was told not to pump till after six weeks postpartum by the lactation consultant. I have considered taking fenugeek a tad bit earlier with Emme so that i have plenty to come in on time. Usually after my c-sections it takes a couple of extra days for it to come in.
> 
> ??? Why would you not pump until after 6 weeks pp? Pumping (immediately after nursing) can generally be a great way to increase and/or establish supply and is one of the very first things the vast majority of well-educated lactation consultants will suggest to someone having supply issues. :flower: And given that the first 6 weeks are most critical for establishing supply, pumping (if you need a supply boost) is most critical during the first 6 weeks, too. Do you think maybe she just meant not to pump and then bottle feed so that you wouldn't be introducing a bottle before 6 weeks? :shrug: Because not pumping before 6 weeks flies in the face of everything I've been told and everything I've researched (and the research I've done is *extensive*). Maybe you just have a special situation I'm unaware of.Click to expand...

I have no special circumstance but because of the spinal block and pain meds they give me during the c-section my milk doesn't come in as fast as in normally should. I have breastfeed my son but it was 7 years ago. I think if you would have read i had no idea either that she recommends not pumping. After reading that i talked to one of my friends who is nurse in L&D and she said they don't recommend it right away so you can have baby learn to latch on and that it won't help with the colostrum either so it is pretty much a waste. But afterwards if it is easier for a woman than regular breastfeeding then it is ok. I really think if you would have read you would see that. Yea so if she gave bad advice then she did but don't make it a point to be hateful about it.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh no i wasnt saying anything about peanuts being bad, a recent study shows it is fine to eat peanuts in pregnancy, i was just commenting on how the lady was panicking because someone on another thread told her too much of the same food in pregnancy can cause allergy to that food. Not just peanuts but any type of food xx 

The contact center report was a huge blow, it said in there that Connie hid behind a sofa because she thought I was coming to get her and another time when the doorbell rang she said ''oh no is mummy here already?'' The contact center lady wrote that my children have a GOOD bond with their dad and he should be allowed unsupervised contact... I cried my eyes out on the drive home after reading the report :(


----------



## kealz194

Aw candy sorry the report was not what you wanted to see/hear! The kids don't see there dad very often do they? Maybe when you give our case to get more supervise contact you could point out that tey are young and impressionable, and woul probably say the same thing about mummy coming to pick them up when they are at a friends, or another relatives house or anywhere for that matter when new toys and places are involved! Kids always do and say things like that! But he has not made substantial effort to be a father as such? Hope you cheer up soon cxx


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks kealz I know you are right, they would be the same in any situation, she wrote that they called him William instead of daddy then said they have a good bond :/ which was a bit backwards. I'm cheering up a bit already, I have a nice m&s sandwich and went on a bit of a credit card bender :S eeek!  

Hope you are all okay today xx


----------



## lily28

Candy, so sorry about the stupid report. I would fight with teeth and nails for my kids to have only supervised visits when it comes to a man like your ex...


----------



## Jenny_J

Mommabrown said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> I have began looking at breast pumps. I was told not to pump till after six weeks postpartum by the lactation consultant. I have considered taking fenugeek a tad bit earlier with Emme so that i have plenty to come in on time. Usually after my c-sections it takes a couple of extra days for it to come in.
> 
> ??? Why would you not pump until after 6 weeks pp? Pumping (immediately after nursing) can generally be a great way to increase and/or establish supply and is one of the very first things the vast majority of well-educated lactation consultants will suggest to someone having supply issues. :flower: And given that the first 6 weeks are most critical for establishing supply, pumping (if you need a supply boost) is most critical during the first 6 weeks, too. Do you think maybe she just meant not to pump and then bottle feed so that you wouldn't be introducing a bottle before 6 weeks? :shrug: Because not pumping before 6 weeks flies in the face of everything I've been told and everything I've researched (and the research I've done is *extensive*). Maybe you just have a special situation I'm unaware of.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no special circumstance but because of the spinal block and pain meds they give me during the c-section my milk doesn't come in as fast as in normally should. I have breastfeed my son but it was 7 years ago. I think if you would have read i had no idea either that she recommends not pumping. After reading that i talked to one of my friends who is nurse in L&D and she said they don't recommend it right away so you can have baby learn to latch on and that it won't help with the colostrum either so it is pretty much a waste. But afterwards if it is easier for a woman than regular breastfeeding then it is ok. I really think if you would have read you would see that. Yea so if she gave bad advice then she did but don't make it a point to be hateful about it.Click to expand...

I will be having a c section, and am planning on breastfeeding too. 

I had not heard that it takes longer for the milk to come in, why is this? And is there anything we should be doing/ supplimenting? etc...


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks Lily I will be fighting tooth and nail in court trust me. xx


----------



## melissasbump

Candy, sorry to hear about the report, hope you are feeling better now, a credit card splurge always helps!

Jenny, im having a section too and my milk was non existant last time, not even a few days after. Im not sure what to do this time re bf or ff as i dont want to put myself under too much pressure with it and it was such a relief when i started to ff and not have to worry about supply. 

AFM, Not a lot to report other than im offiicially a beach whale! lol
We sorted out all Hs baby clothes last night, there was a LOT! it was all quite emotional!


----------



## lily28

Final touches today in my bedroom, a little deep cleaning and it is ready for the baby's cradle! I'm going shopping on Friday, I will order cradle+mattress plus a few sheets and maybe bedding , the stroller, bath and changing station, pump, sterilizer and accessories. Do you think the nursing pillow is any good?


----------



## maybesoon

OH NO Candy that is terrible news.... I can't believe they write such things after a single visit for just a few hours. As I commented yesterday, when people know they are being supervised they put on their best behavior & you don't see the "real" person. I sure hope things get better & when you go to court they will take the report with a grain of salt & not base their decision on it....

As for peanut butter.... I would die without it. I eat it almost daily. 

Mason hates it when I lay on my right side! He goes bananas kicking like he's thowing a little fit in my tummy. So I won't stay on it long as he refuses to allow me to sleep until I turn back over to my left side or kinda on my back with a pillow under me. He's already a brat!!!! lol

Went to the doc this am. She was very pleased with my weight & how things are going. I go back in 3 weeks on the 29th then every 2 weeks until Mason shows up!!! I have my glucose test on Friday!!! Keeping my fingers crossed I pass the test!!! lol

Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph -- LOL at "puppy in a burlap sack." :wacko:

maybesoon -- My experience was that no one but the lactation consultant on staff at dd's pediatrician's office knew anything about what was going on. I don't think she gave me the best advice for my situation, but I also know that I made a mistake in being overwhelmed and not following up with her the way I should have in order to get the answers and help I needed. The LC in the hospital was worthless. :nope: And the ones you see in the hospital can't really do anything other than assess latch and positioning and give you some lanolin anyway, but the one I saw even sucked at doing that. :dohh:

ukgirl -- Interesting about the cow's milk and 3rd tri. I hope they know that means they need to also avoid cheese and anything with casein (sp?) and other "hidden dairy." I personally feel like the calcium that dairy provides is more important during pregnancy but that may be because I'm unwilling to try to stuff myself silly with dark leafy greans to get enough calcium that way. If your baby is having issues tolerating breast milk and is exhibiting colic-type symptoms and has blood in its poo, THEN is the time to cut it all out to see if it makes a different. :shrug: LOL at chocolate and chinese allergies! I'm so sorry about the contact center report. :nope: 

JennyJ -- Here's a great resource for breastfeeding after a c-section: https://kellymom.com/ages/newborn/newborn-concerns/c-section/ I would add to the "Avoid supplements" section that a supplemental nurser is a great way to give baby supplements if medically necessary (like if your milk takes several days to come in). :thumbup:

lily -- I took my birth class at 36 weeks with Maisie. I was the farthest along in the class (but they only offered them once a month and it seemed best to wait for 36 than do it at 32). Also, if you wanted natural birthing classes, a lot of them run over a LOT of weeks and have sessions that only start at certain times. I know I started looking into them at 20 weeks with Maisie and had already missed the window to join in order to complete it before my due date. :dohh: IMO, you need quite a bit more than a baby and boobs to breastfeed. :) You also need _support_, education, and adequate biology and hormone levels. It's supply and demand but there can be huge issues with both of those things. Supply is based on your anatomy and your hormone levels. Either or both can be out of whack. Demand is based on your baby's ability to latch and transfer milk. There can be a multitude of issues there as well (sleepy jaundiced baby, tongue/lip tie, improper/ineffective latch, and more). It's not that you or baby are doing anything wrong, but there are so many cases where something is amiss and the mother wants to resolve it but there's no medical support for it since it's such a "natural" thing. It's very natural, but especially with the way today's society is, it doesn't always come naturally. Think about all the support women would have had with breastfeeding a long time ago, back when most everything was "natural." -- huge families, mothers and sisters all breastfeeding very openly -- tribes of people working together to survive. Even if you had supply issues, someone would be there to help nurse your baby because so many people around you would be lactating and everyone in your tribe would want your baby to survive. Society is so hugely different today. That is the exact kind of mentality that caused me to get the shit shocked out of me with my first breastfeeding experience. My reality was so different than my expectations (partly my fault, I admit!). It is very difficult for some women/babies (and relatively quite simple for others!). But regardless, it is VERY worth it! Sorry for the rant, but seriously. :haha: The medical community "supports" and even pushes/forces breastfeeding but their *actual support* for breastfeeding women is such a joke! I'm all done now. :flower: (and now with the way I came across to Mommabrown, I feel the need to add the disclaimer that this rant is absolutely not directed at you! It's mainly just one of my general disgruntled rants directed at society/medical professionals. :haha: ).

mommabrown -- I know you're under a lot of stress right now. :flower: My intention was certainly not to be hateful to you in any way. I actually was trying to be understanding that it's possible you have a special circumstance and that was a reason for her suggestion. My goal was simply to let everyone else know that you had gotten bad advice. That's nothing against you, it's against the person handing out the advice in the first place. :thumbup: As you can see from the conversation here this morning -- there's talk of other women on BNB panicking because someone on a thread told them something unfounded. I know everyone here is intelligent and can certainly do their own research. But there is so much we feel like we need to know and if you all are anything like I am, I've started trusting a lot of what people here say! I didn't want a seed of doubt planted in anyone's mind that a breastfeeding mother shouldn't pump at all for 6 weeks pp. I hope that makes sense. Again, absolutely nothing personal and I hate that it came across that way!


----------



## Mommabrown

Jenny_J said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> I have began looking at breast pumps. I was told not to pump till after six weeks postpartum by the lactation consultant. I have considered taking fenugeek a tad bit earlier with Emme so that i have plenty to come in on time. Usually after my c-sections it takes a couple of extra days for it to come in.
> 
> ??? Why would you not pump until after 6 weeks pp? Pumping (immediately after nursing) can generally be a great way to increase and/or establish supply and is one of the very first things the vast majority of well-educated lactation consultants will suggest to someone having supply issues. :flower: And given that the first 6 weeks are most critical for establishing supply, pumping (if you need a supply boost) is most critical during the first 6 weeks, too. Do you think maybe she just meant not to pump and then bottle feed so that you wouldn't be introducing a bottle before 6 weeks? :shrug: Because not pumping before 6 weeks flies in the face of everything I've been told and everything I've researched (and the research I've done is *extensive*). Maybe you just have a special situation I'm unaware of.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no special circumstance but because of the spinal block and pain meds they give me during the c-section my milk doesn't come in as fast as in normally should. I have breastfeed my son but it was 7 years ago. I think if you would have read i had no idea either that she recommends not pumping. After reading that i talked to one of my friends who is nurse in L&D and she said they don't recommend it right away so you can have baby learn to latch on and that it won't help with the colostrum either so it is pretty much a waste. But afterwards if it is easier for a woman than regular breastfeeding then it is ok. I really think if you would have read you would see that. Yea so if she gave bad advice then she did but don't make it a point to be hateful about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be having a c section, and am planning on breastfeeding too.
> 
> I had not heard that it takes longer for the milk to come in, why is this? And is there anything we should be doing/ supplimenting? etc...Click to expand...


No no no you have nothing to worry about. You will have colostrum for the first couple of days then it should start turning into milk. Mine takes about 5 days or so to turn from colostrum to milk because of the prolactin that doesn't increase very fast for me. It is just the way my body reacts to it. I was told i could take fenugeek and eat oatmeal and drink lots of water to help it change from colostrum to milk sooner than my 5 + days. I don't want anyone thinking that this is normal for all women who have c-sections but it is one of those things for ME. So please don't rely on my situation as something that is normal for everyone.


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 said:


> Final touches today in my bedroom, a little deep cleaning and it is ready for the baby's cradle! I'm going shopping on Friday, I will order cradle+mattress plus a few sheets and maybe bedding , the stroller, bath and changing station, pump, sterilizer and accessories. Do you think the nursing pillow is any good?

I very rarely used the Boppy nursing pillow for nursing after the first few days with dd. I found a couple of bed pillows worked better for our situation and the Boppy became incredibly frustrating for me (it would shift around and squish down and didn't seem to be the right height for us in any nursing position). I am sure other people LOVE the Boppy. My LC had a Brest Friend pillow which I personally much preferred over the Boppy but I never got around to buying one since the nursing strike started pretty early on with us and I ended up exclusively pumping for so long. I'm under the impression (based on comments from others) that it's better for younger/smaller babies than older/bigger ones. I'm personally alright with that because when I finally got Maisie nursing again at 3 months, a simple bed pillow or throw pillow was all I needed to lounge and nurse in the cradle hold at that point. So, this time I'm going for a Brest Friend pillow (I kept both of my boppy pillows, though, since they're useful for propping up baby or tummy time).


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl sorry to hear that hun. But with my LO's especially my oldest has more and better memories of her Dad and I being together so she has the big attachment with him and used to hate when she didn't get to spend time with him on the weekend then had to come home to me. She would throw fits. It wasn't that she has this great bond with him it was simply she hadn't seen him in awhile. After six hours there is no way they can prove that he is initially qualified to keep them without supervision. I would request several visitations be made and observed so that once the children are around him more they start showing their true colors. We all know how kids can be around someone they barely see. Mine did the same thing tell they had to live with him now they are singing a different tune. 


Melissabump I thought i was the only one out there that had this problem. Before youngest DS they didn't push to BF so my others were on formula. This time around I am going to try what LC told me to do eat oatmeal, take fenugeek(either in the tea or supplements) and drink plenty of water. Hopefully that will help do the trick!

LittleSpy your right i am sorry as well i am really under a LOT of stress and the way i read that it aggravated me. BF wasn't pushed as much as it is now. In 06 when i had youngest DS was the first time they even spoke of breastfeeding classes at the clinic. The used to pop a bottle in there and some formula and don't even bother asking the mother what she wanted to do. So i am back to learning all about BF with Emme. I am not sure why she insisted that but i see after reading up and lengthy phone calls that it is ok. 


As for peanut butter i can't really stand it with Emmaleigh. I am also amazed that someone said not to drink cows milk...I would die i drink about a gallon a day by myself! 

Afm, I had a bad night...talked with DS and DD on the phone and DS was bawling...I asked him what was wrong and his dad took the phone away from him and made DD talk to me. She wasn't allowed to tell me what was going on either..after him telling me he is scared of his dad i am now worrying my freaking mind off :cry: My sister and I got into an argument because she is such a selfish bitch and blows her check on makeup and stupid shit rather than pay her bills then wants to borrow money.:growlmad:So i apologize if i have taken anything the wrong way I am just having one of those days were I want to just throw my hands up and file all this shit in the I don't give a fuck folder!


----------



## Jenny_J

melissasbump said:


> Candy, sorry to hear about the report, hope you are feeling better now, a credit card splurge always helps!
> 
> Jenny, im having a section too and my milk was non existant last time, not even a few days after. Im not sure what to do this time re bf or ff as i dont want to put myself under too much pressure with it and it was such a relief when i started to ff and not have to worry about supply.
> 
> AFM, Not a lot to report other than im offiicially a beach whale! lol
> We sorted out all Hs baby clothes last night, there was a LOT! it was all quite emotional!

If you don't mind me asking....when did milk come in? And when did you decide to ff instead? Im pretty 100% on breastfeeding, unless I can't (which is very rare).


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown -- I'm sorry you're going through all of that. I'm having a huge amount of personal/family issues right now on top of my problems at work and I'm feeling quite overwhelmed as well. I'm glad that we can be here to support each other rather than be at odds just because we're both going through a lot elsewhere! :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks littlespy, I will go read that now :)

Ahh I see MommaBrown, thanks. 

:thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Jenny_J said:


> If you don't mind me asking....when did milk come in? And when did you decide to ff instead? Im pretty 100% on breastfeeding, unless I can't (which is very rare).

Just using this comment to reiterate that breastfeeding doesn't have to be all or nothing _if it's something you want to do_ (if you choose to formula feed instead, go for it! I don't want anyone here to think I'm judging because I'm certainly not! I know how terrible it feels to be judged about using formula, even though it wasn't even a choice for me since I had no other viable option). I really got hung up on the fact that I only produced 14-15oz a day (at best, after lots of intervention and supplements and a ridiculous pumping schedule). It appears I'm biologically incapable of exclusively breastfeeding because I have insufficient glandular tissue in my breasts. But, I'm breastfeeding this baby, damnit! :thumbup: I combo fed my daughter (breast milk and formula) and, assuming I have a similar situation this time (though of course I'm hoping for a better supply), will combo feed this one as well. It's true that every drop counts and it takes very little breast milk (just a few ounces a day, even) for a baby to get most all of the same benefits an exclusively breastfed baby gets! I may be a little passionate about this. :blush:

Yes, it is very rare for a woman not to produce _any_ milk, but supply issues (not producing a full supply) are pretty common, ufortunately. Most of them can be resolved with a little (or a lot of) effort. I'd say it's less than the majority of who do have significant issues, though (which, I'll be honest, is just a guess based on the experience of people I know and people I have spoken with about their experiences), so there's really not much reason for any first-timer to just assume they're not going to produce enough. :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you so much for all your support <3 it is really helping me through more than you could know. I's usually very strong but this is my kids and I'm terrified of loosing them or their dad getting them without supervision and them getting lost or hurt. Mommabrown I completely agree that when kids settle around new people they begin to be their real selves. I am going to raise that point and the point about them not seeing daddy much and that is why they didn't want to come out. I asked Connie today why she was hiding from me, she told me that she wanted to stay because she hadn't played with all the toys yet. Lucas didn't really care lol. I don't know how she can say they have a good bond and he doesn't need supervision after just 6 hours either especially when they don't even call him daddy! It's such a hard confusing situation to be in. 
Mommabrown and littlespy I really do hope things in your own families improve, its not nice to go through shit when you need family more than ever at this point in time. 

I'm sorry if I've not replied to someone who had given me advice my head is really mixed up at the moment xx 

On the up side, I got my cot top changer today and a few more baby bits, the top changer is so cute, I know it's only a bit of wood but I do really love how functional and pretty it looks haha. Also brought a few bits for Connie and Lucas. And myself of course ;) 

I didn't know that milk takes longer to come in after a c-section, I thought that once the placenta had detached all that stuff came soon after.. 

I usually LOVE peanuts and peanut butter but since getting pregnant the smell of them makes me heave :( Otherwise I would be munching them down too hehe. Milk in the last trimester is best I would have thought as it strengthens bone density and lays down fat. 

Can you believe we are all almost in the final trimester already!!!???? Is anyone nesting yet? x


----------



## Jenny_J

LittleSpy said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking....when did milk come in? And when did you decide to ff instead? Im pretty 100% on breastfeeding, unless I can't (which is very rare).
> 
> Just using this comment to reiterate that breastfeeding doesn't have to be all or nothing _if it's something you want to do_ (if you choose to formula feed instead, go for it! I don't want anyone here to think I'm judging because I'm certainly not! I know how terrible it feels to be judged about using formula, even though it wasn't even a choice for me since I had no other viable option). I really got hung up on the fact that I only produced 14-15oz a day (at best, after lots of intervention and supplements and a ridiculous pumping schedule). It appears I'm biologically incapable of exclusively breastfeeding because I have insufficient glandular tissue in my breasts. But, I'm breastfeeding this baby, damnit! :thumbup: I combo fed my daughter (breast milk and formula) and, assuming I have a similar situation this time (though of course I'm hoping for a better supply), will combo feed this one as well. It's true that every drop counts and it takes very little breast milk (just a few ounces a day, even) for a baby to get most all of the same benefits an exclusively breastfed baby gets! I may be a little passionate about this. :blush:
> 
> Yes, it is very rare for a woman not to produce _any_ milk, but supply issues (not producing a full supply) are pretty common, ufortunately. Most of them can be resolved with a little (or a lot of) effort. I'd say it's less than the majority of who do have significant issues, though (which, I'll be honest, is just a guess based on the experience of people I know and people I have spoken with about their experiences), so there's really not much reason for any first-timer to just assume they're not going to produce enough. :thumbup:Click to expand...

No I agree, no one should be judged for how they feed their baby, for whatever reasons they have. 

I breast fed my son for 3 days, I was in labour for 28 hours, then had a section, and the nurses had to wake me up on the ward, literally shake me to wake me up, as I was so tired. So i ended up giving him a bottle from day 3 on wards. 

I only ff my daughter, I didn't put her to the breast once, as when I had my son I was so drained, and caught an infection aterwards too. So I was too scared to b/f her.

I know it might be a coninsidence, but my son hardly ever gets ill, and my daughter is ill every couple of months, sometimes I wonder if it's because I didn't try with her.

This time I have more family support, so im hoping I can just b/f, unless she is a very fussy child, then I may supplement with a bottle here and there, just to recover and sleep somewhat.


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Final touches today in my bedroom, a little deep cleaning and it is ready for the baby's cradle! I'm going shopping on Friday, I will order cradle+mattress plus a few sheets and maybe bedding , the stroller, bath and changing station, pump, sterilizer and accessories. Do you think the nursing pillow is any good?
> 
> I very rarely used the Boppy nursing pillow for nursing after the first few days with dd. I found a couple of bed pillows worked better for our situation and the Boppy became incredibly frustrating for me (it would shift around and squish down and didn't seem to be the right height for us in any nursing position). I am sure other people LOVE the Boppy. My LC had a Brest Friend pillow which I personally much preferred over the Boppy but I never got around to buying one since the nursing strike started pretty early on with us and I ended up exclusively pumping for so long. I'm under the impression (based on comments from others) that it's better for younger/smaller babies than older/bigger ones. I'm personally alright with that because when I finally got Maisie nursing again at 3 months, a simple bed pillow or throw pillow was all I needed to lounge and nurse in the cradle hold at that point. So, this time I'm going for a Brest Friend pillow (I kept both of my boppy pillows, though, since they're useful for propping up baby or tummy time).Click to expand...

I can't find breast friend locally, so I will order the boppy from Chicco. Even if it turns out it is not very useful for actual nursing, I will use it for propping and tummy time like you. Still I'm not entirely convinced, midwife said I don't need it, and I try to trim my list to things really essential. Not easy!!!


*LittleSpy*

I completely agree with your views on BF, I don't see it as a rant, you have every right to call things as they are. I know everyone tries to show a BF friendly face but the *real* support is miniscule. I'm lucky as I am involved with a group of women who have great knowledge and will support me, and I'm trying to be prepared as early as possible, so when the time comes I'm confident and focused. I can't predict any future problems so I just go with optimism.
Many misconceptions and myths, in many matters involving pregnancy and BF... 


One more thing about BF: I was talking to raw foodist mommies and one said that maca powder is a good natural raw galactagogue. I still have tons of maca from ttc haha!:happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

I know I'm in info-overload mode today but wanted to add:

I want to share this because I wish it was information shared with me during my first pregnancy. I don't want anyone to think that they're absolutely going to have problems just because they appear to have hypoplastic breasts. But, I can't stress enough how important it is, IMO, to be prepared! I had *NO IDEA* why I was struggling so much with breastfeeding until I stumbled across those websites late one night while pumping my pitiful little supply. Talk about an awful "a-ha" moment! I thought my boobs were just weird looking -- had no idea they wouldn't function properly, too! :dohh: Then I became angry -- How many effing breast exams have I had by medical professionals over the years?! And never so much as a hint that I could have problems breastfeeding. Not even from the OB who did my breast exam _while I was pregnant_. I saw two different lactation consultants who knew I was having supply trouble. Never a word! Ugh.

Some good indicators that you *may* have supply issues are if the women in your family (not your spouse's) have had issues producing enough and/or if you have hypoplastic-looking breasts. I feel it's important to point out that not everyone with breasts that appear hypoplastic have supply problems. But here is a link to more information about Insufficiant Glandular Tissue (my self-diagnosis). https://www.noteveryonecanbreastfeed.com/pb/wp_25ca02bb/wp_25ca02bb.html Hypoplasia can be an indicator of IGT, but people can have IGT without hypoplasia; and people can have hypoplasia (or the appearance of hypoplasia) without IGT. I have hypoplasia. Not as severe as many people, but type 2; variation D/E. And, these are examples of hypoplastic breasts (warning, bare breasts!): https://www.007b.com/breast_size_breastfeeding.php and (again, warning, bare breasts!) https://diaryofalactationfailure.blogspot.com/2011/12/many-faces-well-not-faces-of-igt.html


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Can you believe we are all almost in the final trimester already!!!???? Is anyone nesting yet? x

I can hardly believe time passes by so quickly!
I'm nesting like crazy: deep cleaning 1 room at a time, and as I said my room is ready for the cradle!


----------



## doggylover

Candy so sorry to hear about the contact centre report :hugs: I know it's not much help, but we all know that you are a million times the parent your ex has ever, or will ever, been to connie and Lucas. They are lucky to have you as their mum.

Maybesoon glad to hear the drs went well. I'm back on 30th and then I think it's every two weeks as well! Can you believe how quickly it's come round?!

Sorry to hear some of you are having a crappy time with family life :hugs: try and concentrate on yourselves and ignore unhelpful things family do and say. This next 3 months is all about YOU and baby.

Also just want to reiterate the thanks to *littlespy* for all your info on breastfeeding, and the links etc that you provide us with. It is much appreciated by myself (and others too) who know nothing about it all.

Re: nursing pillows, I read somewhere (wish I knew where?) that they aren't the best idea as they don't position baby well for breastfeeding. Something to do with how they sit slightly too low so baby has to stretch up too far, or else you can hoist the pillow up yourself, or prop it up on more pillows, but in both cases it then said why not just regular pillows or your arms. :shrug: I suppose it depends what height/length your torso is though.


----------



## LittleSpy

lily -- If _*I*_ was going purely for essentials, I'd definitely skip the Boppy pillow. A bed pillow works as well (for me) for breastfeeding, the vast majority of dd's tummy time was just flat on the floor on a mat, and you can surely prop them up with other things (or not at all) when they're learning to sit by themselves. And I've not heard of maca as a galactogogue (actually, I've not heard of maca :haha:)! I thought considering the plant name is Lepidium meyenii that maybe it was something I've heard of called leptaden but then I looked that up and it's different as leptaden is apparently a combo of two ingredients - Jeevanti and Kamboji wacko:). There are a couple of supplements associated with ttc that can also help supply (due to hormonal effects, I think). Chasteberry (which I think is aka Vitex) and Shatavari are two that come straight to mind.

Jenny_J -- As great as I think breast milk is, I think it could very well be a coincidence with your children. But if you want to give it another shot this time, we'll be here for support! And if you happen to have supply problems but want to continue, I have lots of great resources and an _amazing_ international facebook support group to refer you to for that, too! :thumbup:

ukgirl -- The nesting has finally hit me -- late Sunday night of all times. I still haven't recovered from staying up super late in a whirlwind of cleaning. :dohh: Thank goodness, though, because I have so much to do to get the house up for sale! :haha: I really hope the feeling sticks for the next 3 months.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Re: nursing pillows, I read somewhere (wish I knew where?) that they aren't the best idea as they don't position baby well for breastfeeding. Something to do with how they sit slightly too low so baby has to stretch up too far, or else you can hoist the pillow up yourself, or prop it up on more pillows, but in both cases it then said why not just regular pillows or your arms. :shrug: I suppose it depends what height/length your torso is though.

That was one of the issues I had with the Boppy (too low). The "My Brest Friend" (and no, I'm not repeatedly misspelling breast... that's just the name of the pillow :haha:) actually straps around you so you can position it at whatever height you need which is why I'm aiming to get one this time. I may completely hate it since I only used it twice at the LC's office. :haha: I just remember thinking "OMG, this is so much better than the Boppy!" while using it. :haha: And the consignment shop near where I work has like 10 of them for under $20 (which I will of course wash repeatedly before using! :haha:) https://www.amazon.com/My-Brest-Fri...8&qid=1357669577&sr=8-1&keywords=brest+friend

And I don't want to come across as though I think I know everything about breastfeeding because very, very far from it. I'm learning new things daily (like lily just teaching me about maca!). Soooo excited to start lactation-specific education later this year!


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks littleSpy, your an absaloute star.


----------



## maybesoon

Jenny J.... I personally don't believe the stuff they say about children who are bf have a better ammune system it has been my experience that the kiddos I know that were bf are tons more sick & spend much more time at the doctor's office than any of the kiddos I know that were ff....


----------



## maybesoon

OMG! I think I'm driving my poor DH insane with nesting. I've been doing it since about December 21st!!! I HATE clutter! Problem with that is.... DH is a clutter magnet!!! But he's taking this all in stride and tries his hardest to not allowme to do too much. All I heard over the weekend was "You need to go take a break.... You are overdoing it".... My reply "I don't have time to rest, I have too much that needs to get done. If I sit down I won't get back up"....


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> And I don't want to come across as though I think I know everything about breastfeeding because very, very far from it. I'm learning new things daily (like lily just teaching me about maca!). Soooo excited to start lactation-specific education later this year!

I don't think you come across that way at all! We all have our specialist subjects - but unfortunately my knowledge of all things geographical is pretty useless in here :haha: luckily, your specialist subject is much more useful! Ad I think you are going to be an excellent LC. Had a look and that "Brest friend" pillow does look good! Maybe wash on 90C to be safe ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy I think you came across as very informative and I couldnt agree more with everything you said xx

I had a basic nursing pillow from babies r us with Luke after not using one with Connie. I personally loved mine but Im not sure what a boppy pillow is? The one Ibhad was a bit bigger than others Iv seen and I used it as a barrier when he was sleeping on the sofa in the early months before rolling etc.. Connie was two when Luke was born and loved to sleep on the nursing pillow and cuddle up with it too so personally I cant rate the enough.. i found normal sofa cushions collapsed a bit as I fed Connie but if the nursing pillow was too low proping it up with a sofa or bed pillow was perfect :D

Im starting to nest now Ive gutted a few rooms but Aaron is annoying me I asked him 4 weeks agonto clean the hamster out he still hasnt done it!!! Soon I shall be having words! The cage reaks!!! I used to do it twice a week!!! All of Aarons jobs get left undone actually and then he moans about having to load the dish washer lol! 

Sorry for any typos Im writing this from my phone as I watch my kids in the bath... thank goodness its bedtime they are tired from school and annoying eachother! Lol


----------



## doggylover

I don't know if I am nesting or not...I'm a clean and neat freak at the best of times! I'll know I am when I start cleaning the cupboards I think (one of my least favourite chores!)


----------



## maybesoon

I have a boppy pillow my bff gave me a couple of months ago... Not sure how well it will be for bf but I use the heck out of it at night while sleeping right now!!! lol.... Leave it to me to use stuff for things they weren't made for..... lol


----------



## doggylover

So get this, my dh just told me that when he was visiting with my parents earlier my mum said

"So, it's going to be a BIG baby isn't it?"

:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I knew everyone thought I was massive and just didn't want to tell me. :cry: now i'm terrified my baby is going to be huge.


----------



## ukgirl23

nooo doggylover :hugs: bump size doesn't mean anything and having a big bump is good.. Lucas has wonky toes thanks to being too cramped up lol.. I had a tiny bump with Connie and she was an 8lb'er! :) DO NOT stress xxx 

My kids were BF (if only for a short time) and their immune systems are excellent.. had to say it sorry lol.. breast feeding passes on anti bodies so if I get ill my body kills the virus and passes the immunity to my baby, of course babies have lower immune systems anyway so when you meet a friend in the street who has a cold you might be fine but baby who isn't up to much yet gets it easily. If you see my point. When I had my kids I was sick all the time. It sucked! after a while I hit a wall of immunity! :D 

I meant to mention the other day I got this stuff in ASDA I use it to clean any art work off my white walls.. it's called dok power magic eraser, it is amazing it gets dirt off everything. I was on the light switches and door frames and everywhere with it!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks candy. I guess I have had it in the back of my mind this whole time that baby is going to be huge, and that's why s/he measured so far ahead at 20 weeks and I got my dates changed. So to have my mother confirm that's what she thinks too just makes me think even more I'm going to have a 10lb+ baby.

Also, that magic eraser is amazing. I used one once and it was unreal! I should actually get one for our house to get rid of dog mid stains


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, don't worry... the size of your belly has NOTHING to do with the size of your baby! I read somewhere that how you carry just depends on your body type! 
I'm a bit jealous that people around you are so careful and sensitive to your needs lol. My mom laughs at my and says: don't get your hopes up, we only have big babys in our family :cry::haha:. She has even gone so far as to buy hardly any newborn clothes, and only 0-3 months :rofl:

LittleSpy, I have decided that I will not go to a BF class, since I feel confident in all the knowledge that you have :thumbup:. I read from the link, that you can start taking natural progesterone during pregnancy to enhance the production of milk ducts?!? Is that something you are considering (being self diagnosed, i'm not sure the doc would let you :shrug:)? 

My biggest complaint at the moment is how absolutely stuffed I feel! I feel like I cannot fit any food in me, but I am constantely starving! :dohh:. I also feel like my skin is now stretched to the max on my belly (which I know it still has MUCH to go lol). But the "full feeling" is also accompanied by effort to breath. :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks steph, everyone says that bump size and baby size don't correlate, but when I think of how baby measured 12 days ahead at my scan, I start to worry again! I need to ask my midwife at my next appointment if she can use her massive baby detector (they have those, right?!) on me and let me know what to expect!


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: If you find that she has a "massive baby detector" (which no doubt she should lol), please let me so I can fly over for an appointment :haha:

You may have more fluid around LO as well and thats why you measured ahead:shrug:... or could you Ovulation date have been off?? Of your Midwife was drunk and didnt know how to count/ measure :wine: bwahaha


----------



## doggylover

Probably the last one :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Jenny_J said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Candy, sorry to hear about the report, hope you are feeling better now, a credit card splurge always helps!
> 
> Jenny, im having a section too and my milk was non existant last time, not even a few days after. Im not sure what to do this time re bf or ff as i dont want to put myself under too much pressure with it and it was such a relief when i started to ff and not have to worry about supply.
> 
> AFM, Not a lot to report other than im offiicially a beach whale! lol
> We sorted out all Hs baby clothes last night, there was a LOT! it was all quite emotional!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking....when did milk come in? And when did you decide to ff instead? Im pretty 100% on breastfeeding, unless I can't (which is very rare).Click to expand...

My milk never did, i got a tiny amount of colostrom about 3 days later but obviously by then id had to cup feed in hospital anyway. 
I made the decision before i left hospital on day 3 or they would never have let me leave.

With regards to those who fear that FF babies arent as healthy or immune, my DS is extremly healthy, has rarely caught anything in his life and has never needed antibiotics or anything. Just to put minds at rest..:shrug:

Doggylover, huge bump means nothing, i looked like i was carrying triplets last time (and not far off this time) and H was 8lb, and a skinny thing so dont worry, and even if baby is measuring ahead, chances are they will slow down.


----------



## ukgirl23

I defo wasnt implying ff babies were less healthy I was just rrplying to maybesoon x


----------



## maybesoon

UGH.... I just got a call from my credit card company. Apparently someone has created a fraudulant card to mirror mine & is shopping at Wal-Mart in Indiana..... WTF.... This is sooo not what I need right now. So they tell me they have deactivated my card & it will take about 2 weeks for me to receive the new one. In the mean time, they will do what they can to refund me all but $50.00 of the shopping spree. WTH... You contacted me, you know I'm in Texas (at work) and I'm still responsible for $50.00 of this shit.... Use the freaking store cameras & catch the ******* that's doing it...... So pissed right now...... Sorry for the rant....


----------



## doggylover

Oh Maybesoon that sucks. And Who on earth clones a credit card and goes on a spree at Walmart?!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh nope not nesting. Some of you gals wanna come clean mine too.

Ukgirl i am totally fed up with my Ex and have realized that the way he plays the victim gets everyones sympathy. Dick!! He has spread so many lies it is pathetic. 

I have 2 children who were ff. DD has been sick most of her life. DS on the other hand not hardly at all. Youngest DS was Bf and he is pretty healthy too. I don't care which way a woman does it as long as baby gets what they need. 

On bump sizes and baby measurement don't worry Doggylover i was massive with Dd she wasn't big at all. I had lots of fluid and when my water broke it was like a flood! I bet you look lovely!


----------



## ukgirl23

hahaha hey look I have a credit card I'm off to walmart! LOL just proves they are nutters!!

mommabrown your ex and my ex should go to the same place and stay there! They sound exactly the same! assholes! I agree that it doesn't matter as long as baby gets the stuff it needs xx


----------



## doggylover

Thank you ladies. You know what I think the big problem is? My mum dismisses any baby born over 8lbs as a "big baby", and the way she says it makes it seem like some awful, shameful thing. I personally don't think 8lb, or even 9lb, is THAT big, but she always does this grimace when anyone mentions a baby over 8lbs. So she is giving me the impression she thinks its horrific, and then telling me that's what I'll have....


----------



## maybesoon

No joke! I thought the same thing when the lady told me there have been 2 transactions show up today in Indiana. Her "Have you been using your card today?" Me "Yes I went to Sonic during lunch (I needed a root beer!). Her "So you are in Ballinger, Texas NOT Indiana?" Me "You called me at my work number, of course I'm in Ballinger, Texas". Her "Well someone has made a fraudulant card with all your card information, it's getting to be a popular thing right now, and they have made two separate transactions at a Wal-Mart in Indiana"..... Me "Tell me you are joking, right?" Her "I'm afraid not"....... Then she went on to say that they were deactivating the card.... blah blah blah.... I hope like hell they were buying diapers & baby formula since they were at Wal-Mart.... I'd like to think they went to all that trouble for a baby who needs it & not just that darn stupid.....


----------



## Kte

. Oops! Too many windows open! Wrong post!


----------



## maybesoon

eeeekkkk doggylover! I don't think a baby is all that huge at 8-9lbs. Now if we were talking 11lbs or so, yeah that scares the crap out of me. But I'm a really small frame girl & I honestly don't like the thought of a 7lb baby coming out of me.... I know it's not going to be all that bad.... I just don't like the thought at all.... lol But then again I was just telling my doc this am I'd rather go through back surgery, gall bladder removal, ovarian cysts & their removal & having 4 kidney stones at one time removed all over again before ever having to deal with hemroids..... I guess we all have different pain tolerances.


----------



## doggylover

:haha: Maybesoon are haemerhoids really that bad?! And oh my goodness you have more than a passing acquaintance with different types of surgery!!


----------



## maybesoon

lol doggylover! Mine were horrid.... Seriously for 3 days I did nothing but lay in bed (on my side) or WADDLE to the bathroom & sit in a warm epsom salt bath. I got them December 26th morning, DH went to the pharmacy twice to get me tucks & preperation H (which wasn't helping) buy Thursday mid morning I was in tears & calling my doctor who called in a prescription. Honestly, I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital because even the prescription wasn't working. 

And yes, I have had all of those surgeries!!! And they were all a cakewalk compared to that little issue. And they still haven't gone away yet, but it's a million times better than before. 

I use to get cysts on my ovaries really bad all the time. I almost lost my right ovary at 23 years old because the cyst got so big it was causing my ovary to twist & strangle. Finally after trying just about every birth control pill in the world to help stop them my current doctor recommended the mirena implant. I had the implant for 3 1/2 years & absolutely loved it!!! Best thing that I ever did was changing doctors to the one I have now. After Mason is born we are going to see how I do cyst wise & decide if I need it again.


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon: That really sucks about your credit card!! Thank-goodness though they called you to verify about it when it was only $50 in spending and not $500! Walmart does seem like a really weird place to me too... but I'm guessing they were just testing it out there to see if their scheme worked before trying it out on something bigger. Hopefully your credit card company will refund you back the money without problem.

It's been kind of funny walking around campus the last two days... I feel like a lot of people didn't realize I was pregnant before Christmas break... and now that it's like a month later (plus Christmas eating!) there's no denying it and some people are looking a little surprised. :haha:

DH and I got our crib assembled last night!! :happydance: We don't have the mattress for it yet though. 

DH's dad is being a bit of a nuisance lately. He is really adament that we should borrow DH's sisters stroller instead of getting our own. We've tried to explain to him that we plan to have more than one kid, and that DH's sister is planning to have more as well, so there's no guarentee the timing would work out for future children, and since we only get ONE baby shower we want to put the stroller on the registry NOW so we don't have to buy it ourselves. If we borrow hers now and then need one later, we'd have to buy it out of our own pocket. But he keeps insisting that we should put other stuff on the registry and just borrow the stroller. It's like talking to a wall. 

Then we were telling him that we had put the crib together, and he was a little surprised and said that we were getting ahead of ourselves etc. We explained that the office is no longer the office, that it's been cleaned out, and that as we get various bits for the baby they are being assembled and put away in the nursery. He seemed to think that it was too soon to be doing any of that, which is a little bit ridiculous since he knows how incredibly busy and stressful our schedule is during the school year. During the school year DH and I are home at the same time long enough to say goodnight before we pass out asleep and that's about it! Thankfully he's the one talking to them, because I'd probably get angry if I was. :growlmad:


----------



## kirstabelle

ReadytoMum sorry your FIL is so annoying. Mine is judgmental and annoying too. He just thinks because he works in childcare that he knows everything and there is only one way to do anything. It is def not too early to be doing anything and you can do whatever you want anyway. And yep I agree that it makes no sense to not buy a stroller if his sister is going to need it back anyway. It might be different if she was giving it to you. But even then a stroller is a huge deal anyway and you want to get the one that fits your lifestyle not your SIL's lifestyle. Let's both just completely ignore all the annoying pointless things our FIL's say. 

I got the Brest Friend pillow too (50% off on Black Friday... yesssss!) after having it recommended by friends. I am excited for my BF class. We have to bring a doll or stuffed animal to practice different holds and stuff on. I think that will be great. I feel like there is only so much info I can get from books and websites and it will be good to have hands-on practice before I have to "practice" with my baby! I'm excited for my birth class too. Its a natural birth with midwife one. I am hoping it inspires my DH to at least flick through some of my birthing books! Its quite possible I'm excited for everything to do with the baby in general :haha:

I always hear conflicting stories about who's kids are the sickest/healthiest out of BF and FF kids. :shrug: In my family my mum was bullied into FF my oldest brother and then when she had me and my little brother she told everyone where to go and exclusively BF us. My older brother has serious allergies to dairy and all sorts of things. Me and my little bro have zero food allergies. Just thought that was an interesting comparison, but of course its totally unscientific and not really proof of anything, I'm just sharing. And UKgirl my immune system is the same. After spending over 3 years as an au pair/nanny/babysitter non-stop I have an immune system of steel. All those grimy little kid germs work awesome for that. Its like free vaccinations with no sore needle :haha:

Maybesoon the exact same thing happened with my DH's credit card over the holiday break. Someone copied the card and tried to go shopping at a guitar store in Pennsylvania. Was super annoying as we were in NY. Of course we still had my credit card but was still annoying. This is the second time it happened, last time someone bought an extremely expensive pair of skis online with his cc number. Jerks. We have an AmEx so they covered it both times. That's one good thing about an AmEx, even though you have to pay the fee every year they cover everything. Hope your CC gets it all sorted out for you quickly. 

Doggylover, people seriously need to check themselves with their ridiculous comments. Its not you, its them. People at work have started telling me how big I am getting. Pffft... you've seen my pants picture! :haha: So, see!! Its not us, its _them_. _We_ look fab! :hugs: 

I am sure there are many more things I meant to say but have forgotten now because my brain is terrible. Today at work I forgot about ten things that I NEVER forget. Its getting worse. By the end of this trimester I am going to be a vegetable.


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> lily -- If _*I*_ was going purely for essentials, I'd definitely skip the Boppy pillow. A bed pillow works as well (for me) for breastfeeding, the vast majority of dd's tummy time was just flat on the floor on a mat, and you can surely prop them up with other things (or not at all) when they're learning to sit by themselves. And I've not heard of maca as a galactogogue (actually, I've not heard of maca :haha:)! I thought considering the plant name is Lepidium meyenii that maybe it was something I've heard of called leptaden but then I looked that up and it's different as leptaden is apparently a combo of two ingredients - Jeevanti and Kamboji wacko:). There are a couple of supplements associated with ttc that can also help supply (due to hormonal effects, I think). Chasteberry (which I think is aka Vitex) and Shatavari are two that come straight to mind.

Decided not to get it, you are right it is an excess, I don't really need a half circle pillow when I have 6 normal pillows sitting around.:winkwink:

DH and I were taking maca for ttc, it is a hormone balancer, works great for men and women and worked for us, others don't like it. I will look for the other two you mention, thanks for the info!:flower:


----------



## lily28

maybesoon said:


> Her "Well someone has made a fraudulant card with all your card information, it's getting to be a popular thing right now, and they have made two separate transactions at a Wal-Mart in Indiana"

:wacko: sorry for the troubles sounds horrible!

*ReadytoMum* sorry your father in law is such a pain. Tell him to mind his own bussiness, or don't mind him at all. You are the one who has to decide on the baby not him!

My mom is the same, she is very opinionated and she is forcing her opinions on me. I appreciate the concern, and the money she will spend, but she is only interested in frilly cute things, nothing really necessary, and she is busting my balls with BF :( I just try to ignore her or tell her that there are limits.
Yesterday she asked: What do you mean I have no saying on my grandchild?
Me: I mean we are not having this kid together, I'm the mother I decide.
Her: You mean he is just yours, this so selfish.
Me: yeah well tough, you had your chance with me and sis.


----------



## kealz194

Afternoon ladies! Had to go to hospital last night as I had a leak!!!!! They said it could just be in continuance through pregnancy but coz I'm gbs positive I need to get down there ASAP! But they couldn't see any ruptures or waters so they ok'd me to go home! And found out Jen I do start having contractions I need to go in straight away instead of waiting due to the gbs so I feel a bit more happier now! 
Afm my lil man is going to be tall I can tell! He is like punchin me in the nether regions and kicking me up in my ribs at the same time! Slightly uncomfortable but lovely at the same time! 
As for nesting, I never nested with Paige! I'm not all that into house work either! Infact I hate it! But this week all I've been doing is cleaning! In fact I have nothing more to do but mop my kitchen floor but I need a new mop as I broke mine!!!! 
Doggylover don't worry about the size of your bump, I carried big with Paige everyone said she was gonna be a 10lb!!! But she was 6. 15!!!! This time I'm not as big as other ladies the same stage as me, but I have a feeling he is gonna be bigger than Paige but no bigger than 8lb! 
Maybesoon sorry your card has been cloned! Happened a few years back to me, but with me personal account, as I don't have any credit cards! I had been paid the day before and thy took it all the *******s!!!! 
I never had a nursing pillow with Paige I just used one of our pillows or my maternity pillow, will probably do they same again this time! 
I'm sorry if I've forgotten anyone I can't remember everything, I only missed a few hours and had to catch up on 4 pages haha x


----------



## Jenny_J

My gosh this thread moves at 100 mph lol.

How is everyone feeling today?

Im trying to fill in my maternity allowance form, and now my brain is mush.


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum make sure you dont feel pressured into doing anything you dont want to do just because he is family. If you want to buy your own buggy then you go ahead. I let my ex MIL bully me into doing it all her way and it made my life hell as I have previously mentioned on here. It's ok to say no to people, but it sounds like you can hold your own anyway so you will be fine :) xxx 

Kristabelle I'm with you on free vaccines without the nasty needles lol. Kids are great for passing on germs. 

Well I have survived another grueling court day. I look amazing by the way.. very sexy secretary ;) Surpisingly my ex actually turned up. I didn't get my stay of court but I do get to have the contact refined to the center still but ore supported rather than supervised which I am happy with. My new solicitor is AMAZING!! She is lovely and she has kids roughly the same age as mine so I'm happy. We have to go back in late march, of course I get excused if I'm in labor or if it's too soon after birth but I should be fine to go. CAFCASS say they have concerns over my ex being controlling and until they get the full service of documents from Norway they will not go to a final hearing. They need to make sure the children are safe in his care, I believe the term they used was control freak! haha So... so far so good.. all is well. 
After court he tried to give me a laptop for Connie (6 years old) I refused it because I don't want my 6 year old having her own laptop yet. It's just not needed, we have 2 computers in our home she doesn't need a personal one. He then started trying to talk to me abotu contact etc. When I told my solicitor when she returned she was furious and went to tell his solicitor that my ex needs to back off and go through them if he needs to say or give anything to me. Which was a bit funny.  
So yesh that was my day, I've harped on about it in here for a while now so I thought it was only fair to update you all. Thank you for all your support and keeping me level headed and sane xxxx 

On a weird note, my neighbour has police tape over their front door... :/ I shall do my best to find out for why this is! Excuse the hyperness I stole Aaron's cherry cola and I don't drink cola much lately! I'm on a bit of a sugar high. 

Hope everyone is having a nice day xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay Ukgirl!! Glad it went well!!!! 

Readytomum oh my FIL is like that too. Except when i try to say NO he don't hear it so OH has to be really hateful with him. 

I have just been laying around today when i sleep at night i wake up with my chest hurting really bad. I am not sure if it is my bed, the way I'm sleeping or what but i am ready for it to stop. I have found myself sleeping on my back and feeling relief but that worried me too. Awh i am ready to have Emmaleigh already!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: sounds like your FIL is being totally stupid to me! It's not like a pram is just something you use for a few months, you'll need it for a LONG time, and if your SIL has more babies, then like you said, you would then have to buy your own. It's be different if it were something baby will only use until they are 6 months or whatever, but just totally ignore him. He doesn't have to buy it for you, so he doesn't need to be worried!

Kirstabelle: your FIL sounds like my SIL's sister. She used to work in Mothercare so apparently knows EVERYTHING about how a child should be raised...:shrug: She used to tell my SILthat her parenting methods were wrong, and that my nephew liked her more than his own mother. Some people are deluded. And yeah, people feel like they can say anything to a pregnant woman - but rarely is it about how AMAZING I look (which I obviously do :haha:!!)

Lily: That is crazy that your mum thinks she gets to parent your child with you :wacko: Definitely NOT selfish to want you and dh to be the only parents! I think that's what we call normal!! 

Kealz: Glad to hear you are OK after your hospital trip - scary I'm sure. And thanks for that info about Paige looking big, but being small - that definitely gives me lots of hope! 

Jenny: I do not understand any form that has to do with maternity, or any form that has to do with money. So the two combined?! :huh::huh: 

Candy: Sounds like court went as well as possible then!! I don't like your ex deciding he is getting Connie a laptop. Like you say, firstly...she's SIX, and secondly, surely that is something he should ASK YOU about?! He gets weirder every time you speak about him! At least there was no goat's cheese today! 

Mommabrown: Sorry to hear you aren't sleeping well, definitely make sure you are getting lots of rest at other times. Have you got one of those body pillows? I don't, but I hear people say they help a lot.

Afm, I have been a bit worried today as LO was slightly less active than usual last night. I thought I had it all figured out - that when I go to bed I lie on my side and s/he freaks out...but last night it was just like a tickle. So today I downed some Lucozade and got a few half hearted thumps. So I have been worried all day, but am feeling pretty constant, though more gentle, kicks. Maybe it's just because the last few days I've been getting kicked alive that it feels different. Checked HB with my doppler this morning and all was well, but doesn't stop me worrying!

And now........I go home. :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Yeah it's a benefit you can get if you have paid enough national insurance contributions, and cannot get maternity allowance from your employer.


----------



## maybesoon

Woohooo Candy!!! So happy to hear court went better!!! lol on the sugar/cola high!!!

Thanks to everyone for your support on the cc front.... It's all going to be ok, just a pain in the rear as if the hemorrhoids haven't been enough of that already!!! lol

Hope everyone is having a great day!

afm.... Well same ol same ol.... Mason is continueing to punch, kick & jab in places I don't feel like he needs to be (like my lower va-jay-jay). It's like he's stretching & his head is in my upper ribs/chest while his feet are trying to push out my crotch! The he does a flip & puts his feet in my ribs. Oh & forget about laying on that right side mommy, I don't like you to lay that way so I'm going to through a temper tantrum until you roll on your back or left side.... Oh I can tell he's going to act just like his spoiled brat father!!! lol

On another note, I woke up with some type of rash on my neck. It runs from ear to ear. It itches & burns & I have a couple of whelps with it. I haven't done anything different in the last 48 hours so I don't have a clue what the heck is going on. I just told my boss that between work & the clients I deal with on the phone they are all giving me hives.... hehehehe... Have any of you ladies experienced the rash/hive thing around your neck?


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha ha Maybesoon Emmaleigh does the stretch to and shoots sharp pains to my vajayjay too! She has taken up rolling and my belly looks like jello jiggling and Ds finds it so funny! No rash on my neck or anything yet. Maybe heat rash...from getting to hot....Lord knows i do when sleeping. 

Doggylover don't worry i am betting baby is hitting a growth spurt. Emmaleigh does that to me too and i ooke and prod and all i get from her is a little nudge. After a couple of days of being calm she gets right back to her rowdy self. I am sure you lo will do the same. 

I have been so lucky this time not to have constipation or hemmoriods. Lots and lots of water!!! (knock on wood)


----------



## ukgirl23

Lmfao at goats cheese doggylover!!! I still dont know what thats about lol..as for the laptop I really didnt get the point in that either. he is such a nut case! He gave her a mobile phone last time he was here. I kept it in the kitchen for a while charged up thinking he wouldnuse it to text or call her but after a few weeks he still hadnt bothered so thats gone now. I dont want her having those things yet shes still my little baby girl. Xx

Mommabrown if you press around your sternum and ribs does it hurt? I had chest pains and breathlessness and now Ive been diagnosed with costachondritis. Its an inflammation of the ribcage caused by trauma to the ribs stress or a virus.. its really common in pregnancy xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon -- Breastmilk contains antibodies that support the baby's immune system. Formula doesn't. So that's kind of that. *But *there are _all kinds_ of compounding variables involved! :thumbup:

lily -- SO weird that when I logged into my low supply support group last night -- someone had bumped up a thread from last April asking about maca during pregnancy! :wacko: How can I have never heard of or read about something in 1.5 years of research and then suddenly read about it twice in one day? Bizarre! Do you have a thought on taking it during pregnancy? The consensus of the thread (not based on science I'm super comfortable with, really, with me knowing so little about it at this point) was that maca is eaten as a food in some cultures, so it's likely fine to be taken in moderate amounts (amounts that someone would eat) during pregnancy. I don't think I will during pregnancy, just because I'm basing my preggo galactogogues on information mostly from _Making More Milk_ and webinars/seminars/articles/interviews by those authors (who are both IBCLCs). But it's food for thought if everything I try after has little to no affect on my supply. :thumbup:


Oof, no time to catch up more. :nope:


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh doggylover I forgot to say that Benson does that too and usually when hebis that quiet he makes up for it the next day.. as long as baby kicks atleast ten times in two hours he or she should be fine.. sometimes when Benson is facing my back I wont feel the movements as much maybe your lo has turned round? 

Mine alsonthrows a temper tantrum if I lay to far over on my tummy or if I stay on my right side too long lol.. he likes to kick me down there too especially mid sentence or while walking! he is a monkey.. 

tonight is the best night of the week... david attenborough and obem I may not be about after nine lol x


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah Ukgirl they are tender to the touch almost like a bruise feeling. I guess i need to be dragging my butt in to the DR's office. I really thought I was just sore from the way i slept.


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh sounds like you've got the same as me, mommabrown.


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I am in even more of a TV dilemma this week - David Attenborough, obem AND this week the new series of Bones starts on sky living (I am obsessed with it) all at 9pm! And I think we can only record one and watch one....the other will either have to go, or be a plus 1 jobby! Also, why would your ex give connie a mobile....unless HE was going to text her? And even then, that would be shifty. If he can't say it on a landline...

Thanks mommabrown and ukgirl for the reassurance about baby not moving, it's nice to know s/he isn't doing anything too abnormal!


----------



## ukgirl23

what is bones about? I see it all the time and people talk about it a lot but I have never watched it really, is it like CSI? 
I don't know why he done it really. I wouldn't have minded them texting because I can see what they say but yeh it was pointless really. 
My son is so funny he keeps changing his clothes and running in to ask me if he looks ''stylish and cool'' hahahahaha!! He cares more abotu his clothing than his sister does, also while watching come dine with me earlier he turned to me and said oh mummy that looks nice, when I'm a big man I will cook that for you, he wanted me to cook it for him, but I'm sure he wouldn't eat Beouf Berginon hahahaha.. little kids are sooo fun! :) 
I'm going with Attenborough tonight then obem tomorrow after eastenders 

Well now I have to go play charades with the kids before bed.. this is going to be fun :) xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh i love BONES!! Ukgirl it is an FBI agent and an anthropologist that work together to solve crimes(in the series they fell in love and have a daughter) It is so good you would like it!


For DD's 10th birthday i did get a her a cell phone so i never had to talk to her asshole dad because he is always being a dick picking fights with me. And when he text her i could always snoop and see what he was saying to her. He never let her have it at his house but it was fine by me.


----------



## doggylover

Momma glad I'm not the only Bones freak here! It is my favourite TV series without a doubt - I love David Boreanaz, and the relationship between the two of them in the show is so great!

Candy AWWWWWWW!! Lucas is the cutest to say "when I'm a big man"! That is adorable!! And I love charades...have fun!

My Boba 3G baby carrier arrived today. Dh couldn't figure it out at all :haha: all the straps were on the loosest setting so it just hung off him. But once I sorted him out, we both love it! Just need the baby now!


----------



## maybesoon

Ugh.... I have some lower pelvic cramping going on right now... It's happened about 3 times in the last couple of hours... Feels kinda like monthly cramps. Are any of you ladies having or had this type thing????

******RANT WARNING*****Work is totally pissing me off today. I swear the 2nd attorney that I'm office manager for is a complete jackwagon.... His assistant brought a Post Office Box key into my office & handed it to me stating "Gene wanted me to give this to you, it's ____________ (one of our client') post office box key & Gene told me to tell you that you need to start checking his mail every morning with the rest".... UMMMM NOT NO BUT F-NO! I already have too much crap I have to drag out of too many boxes at the post office already including that attorney & his wife's personal mail (which I'm not paid to do).... I'm not adding clients' crap to that list! He or she can go check THEIR clients personal shit! This coming after she sat in his office for 2 hours with him while he was doing personal crap like on the phone with the vehicle insurance company about a crack in his windshield.... Meanwhile I'm left doing hers & my jobs..... I'm just sick & tired of all the crap. Not to mention this same attorney decided a year ago to get rid of the office cleaning lady we had at the time so he could hire his SIL. Well not only does she not do worth a crap at cleaning our office, but now she's out for the next 2 -4 weeks for surgery & I was informed this morning that it's also my job to clean the office while she's out..... BULLSHIT!!!! So frustrated, no wonder I have a rash on my neck!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Momma glad I'm not the only Bones freak here! It is my favourite TV series without a doubt - I love David Boreanaz, and the relationship between the two of them in the show is so great!
> 
> Candy AWWWWWWW!! Lucas is the cutest to say "when I'm a big man"! That is adorable!! And I love charades...have fun!
> 
> My Boba 3G baby carrier arrived today. Dh couldn't figure it out at all :haha: all the straps were on the loosest setting so it just hung off him. But once I sorted him out, we both love it! Just need the baby now!

Hehe, DH and I were trying out some baby carriers in Toys R Us the other day and we had a very similar problem. When we got the carrier out of the box it was all folded up inside itself and all the straps were suuuuper loose. It took a few minutes to sort it out! :haha: Then we were laughing that we'll each have to get our own, because we're such different sizes and it requires adjusting the straps so much. 

DH was going on about how he wished they had sample babies you could test out the carriers with. :haha: I'm sure he meant dolls, but it just sounded so ridiculous when he said it. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Oh Maybesoon sounds like you're getting taken for granted in a major way at work. Don't be afraid to remind them that , these things are not part of your duties, and you are pregnant and so not taking any unpaid duties on at all.

Also, in terms of cramps, I actually had some this morning, and for a few hours over Christmas/new year. It wasn't as bad as some cramps I've had in the past though, and was accompanied today by some hip pain so I think I'm just growing (again...), and I would imagine its the same for you.


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks doggylover! This is the first time I've noticed this type pain. It makes me think I'm starting my period. Not horrible pain, but still it's crampy pain so it has me a tad bit concerned. I'm afraid that the stress at work is starting to get to my little man....


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry you are being taken advantage of at work Maybesoon. When you get back from mat leave I bet they are all going to be MUCH nicer to you! Don't know what they've got til its gone... wish I knew something about the rash, but I am not sure. Yes, maybe heat rash like mommabrown suggested?

Glad your court day went well UKgirl! And what a weirdo with the phone and laptop that he won't even use to communicate with Connie :shrug: Its like, "let me just invent more ways to ignore you". Jerk.

Bet baby is growing Doggylover, that makes sense with both the crampy feelings and less movement. I wonder if my bub is having a spurt atm too. I did my glucose test today and was waiting for her to go crazy after I drank my gross drink, but not much more movement than usual. But her hb was fine when the MW did the doppler. Find out my results tomorrow. My granny had diabetes so it makes me nervous. But my MW says family history is only really relevant when its a direct relative like a parent or something, so hopefully all will be fine!

I checked out some baby-related DVD's from the library today. I got the Happiest Baby on the Block one, which I read most of the book of. And also got the follow up to The Business of Being Born. Going to make DH watch them this weekend. He is going skiing with brother the weekend after and abandoning me, so this weekend he will be watching baby DVDs to make up for it. :haha:

Oh and the Maca. I took Maca when I was TTC as well (along with Evening Primrose oil, and Royal Jelly with Bee Pollen) and I am so Maca-ed out. I didn't really like the taste of it. I remember I stopped taking it the day I found out I was pg based on info I had read on some holistic websites. Its one of those things that is just not tested, so there's no real data on whether you should or shouldn't take it during pregnancy. I was so sick of it I was glad to stop taking it. Plus there is NO WAY I would have been able to stomach it once my MS set in. :sick: I would have had to switch to the capsule form or something.


----------



## ukgirl23

Exactly Kristabelle what a knob hey!! 

Maybesoon I read that if you get more than 4 cramps in an hour you should see your doctor. I had a rash at 21 weeks and the midwife told me to go to the gp too. xxx 

Im on my phone so will reply properly later... will be checking out bones too!! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Candy! I've now had a total of 4 now since about 1:30 so I'm going to try not to worry unless I start having them more frequently... But this rash is driving me nuts. I took some benedryl & it didn't help a bit so I will most likely end up calling my doc before the end of this horrible day..... If the clock doesn't move a little faster for me to be off work & may not have a job tomorrow!!!


----------



## MrsGreen12

Hi everybody! It's been so long since I've been on here & I just wanted to say hi. So glad to see how well so many of you are doing with your LOs. Wishing everyone well as we're coming around to our final stretch. Look forward to reading some great birth stories!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Today was just crap. Had cervix scan and I'm down to 2.3cm (2.5 is considered short) so now I'm scared shitless. They hooked me up to the monitor to see if if I was having contractions and thankfully there were none. My next appt was next Friday but they changed it to Monday bc they don't want me going that long without getting checked bc I've been shortening the last few weeks pretty consistently. I am due for my p17 shot tomorrow and dr said I could just be getting to the point in pregnancy being further along that my cervix starts to weaken a bit the day before my shot and then restrengthens as soon as I get the injection... hoping that is the case Monday and things are looking stable if not better. Needless to say from now on if I'm not at work I'm laying on the couch or in bed. 

Just feeling kind of hopeless I won't make it to term. Again. Was hoping to make it to 37 at least this time and now I'm praying for at least 35 like DS. Even 30 seems so far away right now. I just feel kind of numb.


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww, SweetPea that is total crap! I really hope the shot works and you make it all the way to 37 weeks! Definitely stay on the couch/bed. Hope you can relax and not worry too much, although I am sure that is really hard to do :( Thinking of you and Scarlett x


----------



## doggylover

MrsGreen way to scare me! Birth stories makes it all sound so close and real! I Hope you and your lo are keeping well :) 

Sweetpea so sorry to hear that your drs appointment wasn't good news. Fingers crossed that your dr is right on the money, and once you get your shot your cervix will strengthen up again. Still a worrying time, so yep, get on that sofa and do not move lady. 

Afm, you experienced mommas we right (as always!) about baby's movements. Last night was back to normal with lots of thumping around. Phew!


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> maybesoon -- Breastmilk contains antibodies that support the baby's immune system. Formula doesn't. So that's kind of that. *But *there are _all kinds_ of compounding variables involved! :thumbup:
> 
> lily -- SO weird that when I logged into my low supply support group last night -- someone had bumped up a thread from last April asking about maca during pregnancy! :wacko: How can I have never heard of or read about something in 1.5 years of research and then suddenly read about it twice in one day? Bizarre! Do you have a thought on taking it during pregnancy? The consensus of the thread (not based on science I'm super comfortable with, really, with me knowing so little about it at this point) was that maca is eaten as a food in some cultures, so it's likely fine to be taken in moderate amounts (amounts that someone would eat) during pregnancy. I don't think I will during pregnancy, just because I'm basing my preggo galactogogues on information mostly from _Making More Milk_ and webinars/seminars/articles/interviews by those authors (who are both IBCLCs). But it's food for thought if everything I try after has little to no affect on my supply. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Oof, no time to catch up more. :nope:

That's a weird coincidence, I'm not in any other forums so I don't know if it a trend or anything. I 'm very pro maca because it really helped us conceive, and not only that, it regulated my DH's sleep pattern, and protected him from colds etc. He used to get really sick every winter and as long as he was talking it he was healthy and strong.
I don't take it regularly, I add it in a fruit smoothie every time I crave it. In dire contrast with many people, (dh included) I love the taste and smell of maca, and I crave it. Yesterday morning I had a big spoonful in my smoothie.
Maybe the craving is because I'm carrying a boy? IDK really but I really like it and having so many good qualities makes me confident to keep taking some. :winkwink:

I will order a book about breastfeeding and raw foods, although I'm not a vegan anymore or a raw foodist, I still enjoy many vegan days, and many raw meals and the supplements/super foods, they really energize me. In that book there is a big chapter on galactagogues and I will make sure to share with you :thumbup:
I will check out making more milk I love learning new stuff!

*Candy*: I love BONES, one of the best tv series out there I watched all the episodes up until the point Dr Brennan ("bones") wanted to have a baby, season 6 if I'm not mistaken.
Hang in there with the court and stuff! And omg a laptop for a 6 year old? Crazyyy...:wacko:

*Maybesoon*
Sorry about the work related probs hun, here is a hug:hugs:

*SweetPea* darling I hope things go well, and the cervix stops getting shorter, get rest stay in bed if you can and many many hugs :hugs:, I hope you get your shot and it helps. I know many women with that problem and they have full term babies, try not to worry.

AFM: double digits are getting me nervous... I feel I'm running out of time and I 'm not well prepared. I'm thinking of taking that ticker off the siggy lol
I ordered our stroller: Inglesina espresso it is! After watching video after video and looking into strollers I put my money on this one!


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon how are things today? did you go to the gp? xx

MrsGreen hello!! Good to see you again. How are things going? can not wait to hear all our birth stories in April either!! eeek!! 

Sweetpea - I hope the doctor is right about the cervix only softening between injections. I'll have my fingers crossed for you for your next appointment, rest up xxx 

So glad to hear LO is back to kicking away doggylover! xx

lily - Thanks hun, I am feeling much more relaxed today but all the stress has set off my IBS I think. Tummy pains today (not bump pains). I can not wait to check out Bones and see what all the fuss is about, Aaron is having a games night on friday so I'll check it out then xx


----------



## doggylover

Lily, you should definitely watch the next series of Bones online, the one were Brennan is pregnant and has the baby, it's just as great as the others :) and the new series started here last night, and also as great as always!!

:wacko: I came into school today with the intention of using my free periods to order my nappy wraps. I have loads of links saved on my ipad, so of course don't have it here and have managed to spend half an hour getting into a muddle and actually ordering NOTHING! Not helped by the fact that the website I tried to order off deleted everything from my shopping basket anytime you clicked anything!


----------



## doggylover

Finaly ordered ONE wrap and a wet bag lol.

I am so cross. A teenage boy just WALLOPED into me in the school corridor, full frontal on the bump/boobs of course. He didn't even apologise. :huh: He was actually heading to my class, and I devoured him afterwards. I actually yelled the phrase "I AM SIX AND A HALF MONTHS PREGNANT AND YOU THINK IT'S OK TO THROW YOURSELF INTO ME AND WALK OFF?" not that it matters who he banged into, he still should have apologised to anyone, which I made clear, but because he got me right on the bump I am so, so angry. And he didn't even seem to care. 

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## kealz194

Sweet pea I hope everything's ok an that you can carry lo to full term, just try and relax if you can, I know its hard with other Los around! Thinking of you!
Glad bubs is on the move again doggylover, it is worrying when they are not as active as usual! My lo was very active yesterday morning, and is usually very active at night and morning but last night and this morning he hasn't really been so I think it's another growth spurt again! This weekend I'm making it my mission to get all of Paige's baby bits out of the loft to see what we have got, and also sil is bringing bits over including Moses basket on Wednesday so I can go through it all and make a list of what I need! I hate borrowing stuff from people because there is always a risk thy will ask for it back, and hats what happened! A friend of Stephens lent us a bumbo, and now asked for it back coz his sil in having a baby, the thing was, I actually bought one and he said oh I've got one you can have, so I returned it! Wish I never did now! Not really sure what to so about baby carriers and slings, I didn't use one too much with Paige, but it might be easier this time round, does anyone know much about the babasling? C


----------



## kealz194

Oh gosh hope you and bump are both ok!!!! Some kids have no respect!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quicki from me - I'm sorry I haven't been around its been a real roller coaster since my consultant appt a week yesterday! In short I'm being passed from pillar to post and through diff consultants for their opinions and now to top it off my spinal consultant is involved as I have a fractured spine (spondylolisthesis) and I was fine but now can hardly get about :( he also informed me that cos of damage I can't have a natural birth so regardless if what the cardiologists say it will be a c section - at least 1 decision made! But...he wants to give me a caudal epidural next Wednesday a bit like the one I get in labour but you can still feel everything it's a super pain reliever BUT it has steroids in it grrrr so now waiting for obstetric consultant to call incase it's not safe to have.....it's all so confusing :( anyway I promise I will read through everything this afternoon! 

Candy great news on court and new solicitor sounds much better!! 

Doggylover I'm having the same bubs has been very active and is now very quiet grrr very worrying but I'm guessing normal! 

Sweet pea fx the injection keeps you going as long as poss ((hugs))

Maybesoon sorry work is a nightmare :( when do u finish? I've had a few days of cramps a few weeks ago it was just stretching - my bump grew a few days after! Hehe cheeky babies! 

So sorry if I've forgotten anyone I'm trying to catch up!! 

I've been busy on eBay too bargain hunting! Also ie had an email from Huggies saying they will no longer be doing nappies from the spring - very interesting!


----------



## Mommabrown

ooSweetPea said:


> Today was just crap. Had cervix scan and I'm down to 2.3cm (2.5 is considered short) so now I'm scared shitless. They hooked me up to the monitor to see if if I was having contractions and thankfully there were none. My next appt was next Friday but they changed it to Monday bc they don't want me going that long without getting checked bc I've been shortening the last few weeks pretty consistently. I am due for my p17 shot tomorrow and dr said I could just be getting to the point in pregnancy being further along that my cervix starts to weaken a bit the day before my shot and then restrengthens as soon as I get the injection... hoping that is the case Monday and things are looking stable if not better. Needless to say from now on if I'm not at work I'm laying on the couch or in bed.
> 
> Just feeling kind of hopeless I won't make it to term. Again. Was hoping to make it to 37 at least this time and now I'm praying for at least 35 like DS. Even 30 seems so far away right now. I just feel kind of numb.


SweetPea i wanted to let you know i had this problem with oldest DS (he is the only one i had this problem with too)from 24 weeks on..I ened up having cerclage done and put in hospital on bed rest till my 36th week. Dr said from then on anything that happened by law baby was considered full term and he would be ok. A week later i was in full blown labor and had him. I pray for you and baby that all will be ok...i know how frightening it can be. :hugs:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Finaly ordered ONE wrap and a wet bag lol.
> 
> I am so cross. A teenage boy just WALLOPED into me in the school corridor, full frontal on the bump/boobs of course. He didn't even apologise. :huh: He was actually heading to my class, and I devoured him afterwards. I actually yelled the phrase "I AM SIX AND A HALF MONTHS PREGNANT AND YOU THINK IT'S OK TO THROW YOURSELF INTO ME AND WALK OFF?" not that it matters who he banged into, he still should have apologised to anyone, which I made clear, but because he got me right on the bump I am so, so angry. And he didn't even seem to care.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


Omg this is horrible, hope you are ok hun. What a nasty rude boy...:growlmad:


----------



## Mommabrown

What a little pecker head that kid is Doggylover! I swear! 

Maybesoon...get your hinny to the DR! Contractions and a rash! Better safe than sorry!

Afm, i am off to do my awful 2 hour GTT this morning...i am a tad bit cranky as i have had to fast and i am used to waking up and eating a bowl of cereal! I will check back in with you ladies later! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Steph82

Good luck on your GTT this morning Mommabrown. I have mine at noon but I didn't have to fast (thank god).

Nimbec, sorry to hear about all the medical issues your dealing with! Good luck with your eBay hunt though, deals are always fun.

Doggylover, teenage boys are stupid!!! I'm sure LO is fine but still :growlmad:

Sweetpea, we have all fingers crossed for you!!! I'm hoping that shot will help and all will be good! I know we all joke that we are ready for LO to get here, but I know we all want then safe :hugs:

Kealz I agree! Borrowing things is a pain! I always worry that I may break it and I don't want to be responsible for that. I would rather just get my own and not worry.

Lily, yay for picking a stroller! It's such a good feeling to have that done IMO.


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon: Hope the rash goes away quickly!! I was getting one on my arm for a little while a few months ago and it was suuuuper itchy. Thankfully it went away within a week and it hasn't been back!

doggylover: Sorry to hear about your collision! I can't believe the kid didn't appologize. :dohh: I'm not suprised that he had no reaction to the pregnant part, because I don't think teenage boys have any idea whatsoever what that really entails, but I would be incredibly ashamed to be his parents and know that his manners are so terrible! 

Sweetpea: Hopefully the shot does the trick, and like your doctor suggested, it might be just be because you're due for the next one. Keep us posted hon!

Kealz: That really sucks about the bumbo! I know around here at least that since they made the safety recall to add the strap its really easy to get bumbo's second hand because people freaked out and started trying to get rid of them. Nevermind the fact that they're perfectly safe if you use them how you're supposed to. :dohh: It always amazes me how many ridiculous warnings they need to put on kids toys which should be completely COMMMON SENSE, but because some idiot has done it, they have to warn against it.

AFM, my pre-natal yoga class starts tonight! I'm really looking forward to it, but I'm a bit nervous too. Not really sure what to expect and I'm a terrible introvert, so although I'm looking forward to meeting some other mom's to be (in person!) I also really hate having to talk to people I don't know. I think I might go to Walmart this morning and pick up a new yoga outfit to get myself all set mentally.


----------



## maybesoon

Sweetpea, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the shot works & you have no more problems.

doggylover... I'd have exploded on that little shit. Kids are just not very respectful these days for the most part. 

Mommabrown.... Best of luck on with your glucose test! I'm doing mine on Friday... But luckily for me the doc said I didn't have to fast...


Thanks ladies..... I still have the rash but it doesn't seem to be as bad today. I spoke to the doctor on call yesterday evening & there were pretty sure it was just stretching or braxton hicks as I had no bleeding (thank God) & Mason is kicking & moving around pretty regular! He did tell me that if they continued, I started to bleed at all, they got more frequent or happened more than 4 times in an hour to go straight to the hospital. Luckily I layed down & proped my feet up & they stopped. I haven't had any today yet & Mason is reassuring me that he's here with every kick! 

Hope everyone has a great day! Sorry if I missed anyone. I have the worst pregnancy brain right now. I can't seem to get anything done without stopping & forgetting what I was doing before starting something new....


----------



## doggylover

*Kealz* That is annoying about borrowing stuff and then needing to give it back. We've borrowed a lot from my SIL, but much of it is for use in the first 6-9 months, and since she isn't pregnant again (yet!) I think we'll be ok. And then next time we'll buy our own versions of those things if needed I suppose. Annoying that you returned the bumbo! I saw your pic on FB of Paige in it when she was little and now, and whoa she has grown!

*Maybesoon* Glad you phoned the Dr, and even more glad to hear that all is well. It's so frightening - when I got the cramps over Christmas I thought I was headed into labour! (Not that I'm onw to over react...!) so it's definitely best to get that reassurance, from the Dr and from Mr Mason himself!!

*Readytomum* enjoy yoga tonight! My aunt SWEARS by pregnancy yoga, so I'm looking forward to hearing how you get on. And yeah, I did think about phoning the kid's mum, as she doesn't take any crap for him and would possibly murder him for being so rude to me...but then I couldn't be bothered :dohh: Oh pregnancy, how lazy you've made me! (I blame pregnancy, I've always been lazy!)


*Nimbec* as you say at least the c-section decision is made, and you will have a set date when LO is arriving (and not have to hang around in limbo!) and be prepared. Why does your Dr want to give you that epidural next week? Just to test it out, or because you are in a lot of pain now? Sorry you're having trouble sorting stuff, hope you are looking after yourself though! I had heard that about Huggies, it's weird isn't it? I would put them as the second biggest brand (after Pampers) but I've heard a LOT of people say they aren't very good. I think people are buying so much supermarket own brand stuff it's hit them hard. Apparently Asda own brand nappies are pretty great.

*Lily* Don't worry about running out of time - since I hit 99 days time seems to be DRAGGING, so you'll definitely get everything done! Must have a look at the stroller you ordered...

Thanks ladies, LO is definitely OK in there after our rude attack earlier, and is kicking away as I type. I wouldn't even mind if the kid had taken me out, but been apologetic for it, it was his attitude that made me so cross rather than what happened. 

People keep telling me i'm "blooming". I have now come to think of that as another way of people saying "OH MY GOD LOOK HOW MASSIVE YOU'RE GETTING YOU WHALE!" :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

ReadytoMum said:


> Kealz: That really sucks about the bumbo! I know around here at least that since they made the safety recall to add the strap its really easy to get bumbo's second hand because people freaked out and started trying to get rid of them. Nevermind the fact that they're perfectly safe if you use them how you're supposed to. :dohh: It always amazes me how many ridiculous warnings they need to put on kids toys which should be completely COMMMON SENSE, but because some idiot has done it, they have to warn against it.

LOL! Like the recall a couple of days ago on the Fisher Price Rock and Play (or... Rock and Sleep.. or.. one of those rocking sleeping cradley play things. :haha:) that just said... hey guys... you need to CLEAN these things every once in a while, okay? :dohh::dohh::dohh: Are you SERIOUS?! I completely understand the stance of FP in issuing the "recall" because it covers their ass to tell people they need to clean it and how to clean it but for real. It's amazing to me that people have so little accountability that when they let their child's sleeping area become so gross it MOLDS and causes their baby respiratory issues they try to blame the manufacturer/designer instead of themselves! So unbelievable. I need to sue the people who built my house 100 years ago because man, that thing is DIRTY now! :haha:

Ha, and no, I did not get the strap for our Bumbo. :dohh: Nor do I intend to. I am *all* about safety for my children (which is why I _supervise_ them and don't use the Bumbo on elevated surfaces or in the bath). Completely ridiculous. It's a baby seat, not a babysitter. I can see how that may be confusing to some people. :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Momma glad I'm not the only Bones freak here! It is my favourite TV series without a doubt - I love David Boreanaz, and the relationship between the two of them in the show is so great!

Haha, I like _Bones_ a lot, but I have a really hard time thinking of David Boreanaz as any character other than Angel. :haha: I guess Angel and Booth aren't all that different except for the vampire thing.

So... speaking of that, does anyone have a suggestion for a series for me to get into? I just finished all of Alias after completely rewatching all of Bones and being caught up with the new season and I'm stuck on something to start next. Needs to be on Netflix.

We tried Lost and I was kind of done with it after the first episode. Just watched the first episode of Downton Abbey last night and I think I'll watch it all but will probably get through it rather quickly.

I've watched these series in their entirity and liked them:
Bones
Alias
Firefly
Angel
Buffy the Vampire Slayer

And that's probably it, really. It's so hard for me to get into something new.
Not that me not knowing what TV show to watch next is a serious problem or anything. :haha: Maybe the X-Files? Sometimes I just have a hard time getting into that one.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Oh Maybesoon sounds like you're getting taken for granted in a major way at work. Don't be afraid to remind them that , these things are not part of your duties, and you are pregnant and so not taking any unpaid duties on at all.

Sorry, I'm catching up the lazy board-whore way. :haha:

So... I tried this last Friday afternoon when I was called into an office to discuss them throwing more duties on top of my already too-heavy workload. I just burst into tears right there. I told them I was already overwhelmed with work and that I felt it wasn't right for them to just keep adding duties just because someone else doesn't want to do them (my supervisor). They told me any supervisor can change any employee's duties at any time and that I was just going to have to deal with it. :nope: I was on the verge of telling them to shove it when I decided to excuse myself to go to the bathroom to collect myself for a minute. I came back and told them I'd do whatever I had to right now. It's fine because I have 3 more months and the more they pile on me now, the more shit-out-of-luck they're going to be when I'm on maternity leave. And I'm going to let them sit there floundering for 10 weeks (no doubt letting my work pile up to enormous levels) and then I'm going to drop the bomb of a 2 week notice and let them know that I'm not coming back. :) They're digging their own graves by treating me like shit. I'm sure they'll get through it eventually but they're going to have a really rough time for many months because of this and they deserve every bit of it. Thinking about doing that is the only reason I've been able to wake up each morning and convince myself to come to work every day.


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... I'm sure he is kicking away letting you know he wasn't happy with the intruder in his space!!! Funny how those kicks & jabs can be so reassurning when something like that happens.


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy... I'm right there with you. Funny thing is they are going to expect me to work from home some while I'm on my measley little 6week leave as there isn't anyone else who can cut checks for bills or PAYCHECKS!!! Well you can bet you asses that I WILL NOT BE DOING ANY WORK FROM HOME! I have decided that I have earned every single minute of my tiny 6 week break with my little man & I'm going to enjoy it.... I laughed pretty hard on Tuesday when I had my doctors appointment because while sitting there in the waiting room I get a text from the other paralegal that stated "Before you come to the office can you stop & get the mail, I forgot my post office key?".... Ok seriously, it is your job to check the mail if I'm not going to be at work on any given morning (not that it ever happens except once a month now since I've been pregnant) but why isn't her mailbox key on the same keychain as her door key to get into the office. So I had to go pick up the mail before going to the office. Seriously, do they think I'm going to be checking the mail for them while I'm on leave??? Not gonna happen.... Yesterday the water bottle ran out on our water cooler. In the past I have ALWAYS been the only one to switch them out. But yesterday, I just took the empty one off & sat it in the middle of the floor of the kitchen area to give them a hint that someone else was going to have to lift that heavy ass bottle up there, I WASN'T DOING IT!!!! 

I used to LOVE LOVE LOVE my job. But the last few months it's just gotten horrible. They keep throwing more & more work on me (don't pay me for it) while the other paralegal works only if & when she wants & the majority of the time she is here she's doing personal stuff or on the phone talking/texting her daughters & husband. I ran an employee payroll tally for last year (I'm the office manager & do all the billing so I have access) and I realized she has only made around $3000.00 less than me for the entire year! WTF??? She only works 3 or less days a week & doesn't have 1/4 of the responsibilities I have.... I think knowing that & then having her bring that key in to me yesterday just totally pushed me over my limit.... COME ON APRIL!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy, I have decided that I will not go to a BF class, since I feel confident in all the knowledge that you have :thumbup:. I read from the link, that you can start taking natural progesterone during pregnancy to enhance the production of milk ducts?!? Is that something you are considering (being self diagnosed, i'm not sure the doc would let you :shrug:)?

I am using it (the natural stuff is over-the-counter), though I started late (at 20 weeks) and I'm only using it once a day instead of twice. I don't _think_ it's helping me. I'll stop when the bottle runs out (which should be by 30 weeks). Progesterone levels naturally drop toward the end of 3rd tri anyway, so I wouldn't want to use it all the way through. But since I haven't had a history of not being able to conceive and haven't had any miscarriages, I wasn't really suspecting lack of progesterone as my problem. :shrug: What helps one person immensely may not help someone else at all. I figured it was worth a shot and I'm glad I've tried it because I won't be left wondering about whether it would have made a difference later and kicking myself. 

Right now, alfalfa leaf supplements are making the most difference! :wacko: I upped my dose again this week and my boobs are sore again and, although still not a ton of difference, are bigger than they've ever been in my life. Each time I've increased my dose, I note soreness and growth. There's a definite direct correlation there. 

I'm adding goat's rue in a month or two. Goat's rue and alfalfa are reported to stimulate mammory tissue. Goat's rue was the one thing I tried with dd that actually helped my supply but I couldn't afford to keep taking it. I've stocked up on it over the course of this pregnancy! :haha: Some people buy a pack of diapers or a can of formula each month they're pregnant while I buy a 20 day supply of goat's rue each month. :wacko: I just got my shipment of every other herbal supplement I want to try during pregnancy/while breastfeeding. It was a box of 21 bottles (bought multiples of some because they were on sale to get my total up enough for free shipping). Pretty sure my husband thinks I'm nuts. He just said, "Don't let those hippies kill our baby." I explained those hippies are medical professionals (IBCLCs). He said, "Well... then doctor hippies." :haha:

I'm not discussing any of this with my OBs. 5 out of 6 of them are very, very medical and by the book. Like, my OBs prescribed a controversial medication to be used off-label for low supply (Reglan) while I was breastfeeding last time before even suggesting a basic herb like fenugreek! :wacko: I'm hesitant to discuss much with even the 6th. I've kind of given up on medical doctors knowing much about my issues. I may at least see if she'll work with me and order bloodwork and stuff post-partum, and maybe refer me to someone who can u/s my boobs to confirm IGT but I'm not going to talk with her at length about my herbal supplement plans during 3rd tri. I feel like I've gotten good guidance from IBCLCs. :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello ladies I slept all afternoon while the kids were at school. it was awesome :D I personally dont want a bumbo after the recall even with the straps they look horrible and a few kids fell out of it on the floor and still hurt themselves. Babies kick backwards rather hard when they are excited or upset and those seats just dont cut it in my oppinion.. atleast in a bouncy chair they are just kicking cloth with no danger of tipping or moving much. 
The baby bath instructions stated I should not leave my newborn alone in it.... who ever has done that is an utter tard really. I rarely leave my 6 year old alone in the bath let alone a baby. Some people really do jot have common sense. As for washing baby fabrics its so easy to remove covers on most baby stuff and stick them in a quick hot wash.. why would you not do that? 

Doggylover people these days are really inconciderate. They are like robots who dont care where they are going as long as they get there. I have to sheild my bump when we go through the school gates and playground. Mums who are in a rush are lethal! Dont get me started onpeople in supermarkets!! I find myself aaying to a few people.. thats ok you bash into me theres only a small valnerable baby in there trying to develop. Stupid sheep! 

Maybesoon Im glad your gp was happy with everything and that little Mason is kicking away. Today is Benson's turn to be quiet I guess. he kicks so much now I love it... he was doing the jumpy boob trick again this morning haha. 

I havent got much going on at all really.. me and Aaron are a bit off as usual after court. He just seems so distant which sucks but he is going to play football saturday with friends so hopefully sometime apart will do us good and get us back on track. xx


----------



## maybesoon

hahaha Candy does little Benson jump & land down low in your pelvic area? Sometimes it feels like Mason is using my pelvic region as a trampolene! It's like I can feel his head in my upper ribs then he's landing low in my pelvic region. He will do it over & over & over!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Momma glad I'm not the only Bones freak here! It is my favourite TV series without a doubt - I love David Boreanaz, and the relationship between the two of them in the show is so great!
> 
> Haha, I like _Bones_ a lot, but I have a really hard time thinking of David Boreanaz as any character other than Angel. :haha: I guess Angel and Booth aren't all that different except for the vampire thing.
> 
> So... speaking of that, does anyone have a suggestion for a series for me to get into? I just finished all of Alias after completely rewatching all of Bones and being caught up with the new season and I'm stuck on something to start next. Needs to be on Netflix.
> 
> We tried Lost and I was kind of done with it after the first episode. Just watched the first episode of Downton Abbey last night and I think I'll watch it all but will probably get through it rather quickly.
> 
> I've watched these series in their entirity and liked them:
> Bones
> Alias
> Firefly
> Angel
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> 
> And that's probably it, really. It's so hard for me to get into something new.
> Not that me not knowing what TV show to watch next is a serious problem or anything. :haha: Maybe the X-Files? Sometimes I just have a hard time getting into that one.Click to expand...

Have you watched Vampire Diary? Or Being Human (I like the US version)? I loved both lol


----------



## maybesoon

oh Steph! I love the Vampire Diaries! I read the book series before the tv show came out. Although they really aren't much alike at all I loved the books too!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm actually liking Heart of Dixie right now.


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> I'm actually liking Heart of Dixie right now.

Oh yes!!!! I watched the first season on Netflix and am recording the second one every week! It's so tacky but I LOVE IT! Lol


----------



## ukgirl23

haha not so much maybesoon but he gets really angry if anything is on my bump and tries to kick it off! he kicks me in the girly bits a lot too! hahaxx


----------



## maybesoon

I'm the same way! I think I like simple tacky stuff like that because you don't have to really pay attention to it to know what's going on so you don't have to think while watching! After work sometimes I just need time to not have to process anything!


----------



## maybesoon

lol... I noticed Mason does the "get off my house" thing this last weekend. I had my right arm across my tummy & he started kicking like crazy. Then about 30 minutes later I had a bowl of stew I was eating resting on my tummy & he started kicking the bowl. I started laughing really hard & so DH & I started doing things just to see if that's what it really was. Every single time we would place something on my tummy he would kick. We laughed so hard at it!


----------



## ukgirl23

my faorite shows were/are

medium
Grey's anatomy
Desperate housewives 
Sex and the city 
Once upon a time
Private Practice
Ghost hunters
Ghost adventures
Paranormal witness 
Eastenders
Miranda
South Park
Family Guy
American dad 
Simpsons
Kitchen nightmares
Hells kitchen

anything with sexy man ramsey in really lol x


now I'm thinking I watch too much TV lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon I put water in my belly button the other day to see if he would kick it out but no... He did love my mobile phone and the remote though. We have made it a little game now, he kicks me in one spot so I move my hand to another place then he kicks me there and I move again it's really funny.


----------



## Steph82

I totally agree Maybesoon!! And as for Vampire Diary... I'm in love with Damon!! :haha:. I would totally leave OH for the vampire him :haha:


As for the crotch kicks: I get them!! I swear they are more japs with various body parts and usually mid conversation :dohh:. God forbid he would do it at night when I'm just laying around lol


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> my faorite shows were/are
> 
> medium
> Grey's anatomy
> Desperate housewives
> Sex and the city
> Once upon a time
> Private Practice
> Ghost hunters
> Ghost adventures
> Paranormal witness
> Eastenders
> Miranda
> South Park
> Family Guy
> American dad
> Simpsons
> Kitchen nightmares
> Hells kitchen
> 
> anything with sexy man ramsey in really lol x
> 
> 
> now I'm thinking I watch too much TV lol x


I agree with your list and will add: Supernatural! I can't watch it right before bed (cause I'm a wuss) but its awesome!


----------



## maybesoon

lmao!!! Mason & I play that same game throughout the day while I'm at work!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> I agree with your list and will add: Supernatural! I can't watch it right before bed (cause I'm a wuss) but its awesome!

We were just about to give this one a shot last night before I decided I'd rather start Downton Abbey. Hubby has seen all of DA up to date but I had never seen any of them. I figure I better watch them all over the next 3 months so that I know what people are talking about when they comment on the name we've chosen (which, coincidentally, are the names of 2 characters on DA... Though I think the exposure in DA may have helped sway my hubby over to the name Violet! :haha:).


----------



## kealz194

Lol omg I love supernatural! Candy you think your bad with tv, here's my list;
Supernatural, arrow, ncis, once upon a time, true blood, haven, teen wolf, desperate housewives, friends (no matter how many times I see it still awesome) family guy, American dad, and so many more! We have to record them all and are usually a couple of weeks behind to cath up on them lol but that's our ideal evening! Lol!!! As for abuse from baby, my little man feels like he is trying to push his way out too! Whilst ppushing on my bladder to help him get further down lol!!! He has been head down since 22weeks now! Just to think not long now till we get to meet our little ones!!! So excited! X


----------



## ukgirl23

I should have added The Good Wife to my list. lol .. I'm slightly ashamed at all the paranormal stuff I watch. I am really interested in health care and nursing so I watch a lot of live surgery and documentaries. I watched one by the OU where they dissected some dead people and showed us how the body works that was cool. Aaron thinks I sound like a murderer hahahaha. I just get fascinated with how amazing the body is and the effect of medicines on the body, like how someone can be so ill and can still be fixed. That's amazing lol.


----------



## nimbec

Gosh I have a huge amount of catching upto do on tv series!! I haven't seen any of them :( lucky me ....so where do u start ladies?! 

Glad to hear all ok maybesoon! 

I'm being kicked down low - baby is breech according to last scan and Midwiffe appt ...I agree otherwise I have a boxer on my hands lol!! Although he must do star jumps as he gets me all over hehe!! 

Just waiting for confirmation but looks like all will go ahead with mini op for back next week. The anaesthetist has said it is such tiny amounts of steroid that leak out it will not damage bubs phew!!! I am having it as I'm in agony and literally can't walk about. I have numb feet and shooting pain in my left bum cheek which then makes leg give way - happy days! People think I'm a drunk preg woman as I literally nearly fall to the ground ooooops!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok! So sorry about all your work troubles it must be awful!!!! ((Hugs))


----------



## ukgirl23

awww nimbec I meant to type to you earlier but I was on my phone and couldn't read your post. It sounds awful for you right now! I had the epidural with Connie it is instantly amazaballs, you will feel so much better when you have had that. It sounds awful that you are walking around with a fractured back! :hugs: I really hope the mini op helps you feel more comfortable and don't worry about bubs being breech there's loads of time for LO to turn :) xxxx


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec I'm so sorry about the pain you are in. I truly hope it works!!! I have total sympathy in the back pain area as I had to have back surgery at 23 & was told less than 6 months later I would have to have a second (which I have avoided thank goodness for a totally amazing chiropractor)!!! Nothing like having disc problems to push on your nerves & make it where you can't feel crap but numbness!!! I can remember going to my back doctor & him sticking a needle in my calf on my right leg & I didn't feel a thing!!! My back hurts daily, but not bad enough to matter & as long as I can walk & I'm not in total pain I'm holding off on the surgery as long as possible. I can't imagine being this pregnant & having the issues with my back & legs I had before I had surgery! I don't know how you are managing! Much stronger person than I am!!!

kealz I read a post the other day where someone stated that their pregnancy was dragging by. I am the total opposite. I feel like mine has flown & I'm freaking out that I won't have enough time to get everything done before Mason arives!!! I thought when I first found out I was pregnant & after wanting it for so long that it would take an eternity.


----------



## Steph82

Hi ladies,

I just got back from my GTT and I have to say... It wasn't and at all. The drink tasted like flat soda but not bad. I now have all my appointments scheduled for the rest of the pregnancy!! It seems like I will be spending lots of time there from now on ahahah. But on a positive note, my L&D is paid for in full already! Yay! I just had to meet my annual deductible and the rest is covered by my insurance 100%! Thank god! Made my last payment today and should be smooth sailing from here on out! Phew!!

Baby was def on a sugar high these past 2 hours (from the GTT lol). He was kicking so high that I think the sugar may have given him a growth spurt ahaha


----------



## ukgirl23

Thats great news Steph! must be a load of your mind knowing it's all paid for up front :) Glad the sugar GD test went well and it had no ill effect on you! xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wow...I'm amazed by the list of TV shows you ladies follow! :wacko: I'm overwhelmed just thinking about how you manage to keep up with them all! 

We don't have TV, but there are two shows that I like to watch. DH downloads Big Bang Theory, which we both love. And then we watch Merlin on DVD. And even with just the two of them I'm still way behind! Part of that though is that we watch the shows together, and we're rarely home together long enough to do so. :dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

Great News Steph!!! I'm sure it's a total relief to have all that in order!


----------



## LittleSpy

Ahh! I just impulsively ordered Violet's crib! :blush:

I checked on it again and freaked out because the price of the 2 finishes other than the one we want had gone up by $30 overnight! I decided to go ahead and order it now so that I wasn't kicking myself in a month when the price had gone all the way back to retail (which is $60 more than I paid for it :wacko:).

Going to be a tight month now because I was planning to wait until our tax return comes (probably the middle of February assuming I get on the ball with filing the second I get my W-2s at the end of this month) to buy it. :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow on TV shows I watch they are:
Bones
Criminal Minds
Property Brothers (HGTV)
Love it or List it (also HGTV)
Supernatural
Castle 
Once upon a time 
Big Bang theory
Smash!!!!
Sons of Anarchy!! 
and i can't wait to see the new series coming out The Following


My GTT was alright...i still think it was stupid to make me fast because once i got done drinking it I was dizzy...but other than that it went by fine. Steph I wish mine was like a flat soda...it was gritty and very very sweet. Three holes and 2 hours later i was ready to get some grub!

Nimbec I am so sorry you are going through all this while pregnant. At least you will know when your lo will be here.

Steph oh i hate the whole new year rolling around because now i have to start fresh with my deductible! But hopefully it is paid off before she gets her. I have found that our maternity insurance is worth the money we pay!


----------



## Mommabrown

LittleSpy said:


> Ahh! I just impulsively ordered Violet's crib! :blush:
> 
> I checked on it again and freaked out because the price of the 2 finishes other than the one we want had gone up by $30 overnight! I decided to go ahead and order it now so that I wasn't kicking myself in a month when the price had gone all the way back to retail (which is $60 more than I paid for it :wacko:).
> 
> Going to be a tight month now because I was planning to wait until our tax return comes (probably the middle of February assuming I get on the ball with filing the second I get my W-2s at the end of this month) to buy it. :dohh:

I know how you feel. I got Emmaleigh's crib when they were bringing in the new season line up of cribs at the Burlington Coat Factory for a 1/3 of the price and couldn't pass it up. We don't really have much else she needs and really need to get on the ball...I hate having to watch my money especially with so many cute little girl things out there.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doing a cheeky update from work!

Maybe - glad that all is well! Good thing to talk to Dr, now you know what to look for and when to be concerned :) And screw those idiots at your work... now is not the time to be piling more stuff on you!

Kealz - I HATE borrowing stuff! I am always paranoid about the person needing it back or it somehow getting ruined etc... too much stress! Glad to hear you are getting stuff ready - it's always exciting to start doing that. Rediscovering all of DS's tiny bits made me all emotional LOL.

Readytomum - Have fun with yoga! It seems so relaxing but knowing me I would stretch and my waters would go! Hrmhp. 

Nimbec - so sorry to hear about your back troubles... my back is already sore enough I cannot even imagine how aggravating it must be for you with the fracture and everything else! :hugs: At least now you know what to expect re: delivery!

Doggy - I would have knocked that kid out! I know you can't being at school and everything but dang if he wouldn't have gotten daggers from me the next few weeks haha! Also sorry to hear about the shopping (or lack of) disaster. The best laid plans always somehow work out like that  Also sorry to hear it is dragging for you, although that may not be a bad thing hehe! Speaking of blooming... my MIL told me I was getting 'the pregnant face' - gee thanks!

lily - it all starts moving fast when you hit the double digits, eh? Have to say the thought of maca right now is just urghhh... glad you are enjoying it though! And yay for stroller!

uk - hopefully the IBS calms down for you. Between that and the ribs I would just want to stay in bed all day long! :hugs: Also glad to hear that your new solicitor is taking everything seriously! She sounds like a pitbull lawyer which is exactly what you need. Also, don't even get me started on Gordon Ramsey... no clue why but jesus that man is sexy! Total opposite of my usual but honestly I think the attitude makes him hotter hehe!

Momma - I was in hospital on bedrest from 20 weeks, and then strict bedrest at home for the last stretch til my water broke at 35 weeks with DS... rescue cerclage was done at 21 weeks and taken out at 34 because I started contracting and they didn't want me to tear the stitch through the cervix. It is good to hear a story of you making it to term! I so pray for term but even 35 weeks like last time I would be happy with at this point. I am just glad that they are seeing me Monday now instead of waiting until next Friday to check again... it is too late for a stitch now but I am still not on 'official' bedrest and am still working which I imagine will not be the case if it continues to shorten. The good thing is that at 20 weeks I was less than 1 cm with DS, and right now at 27 weeks this time I am still 2.3 and 2.4 - so hoping to hold out awhile longer!

littlespy - I can't stand the stupid recalls either. It gets to the point you almost expect disposable diaper labels to say 'do not reuse' or something - but on second thought they probably already do say that! I will have to investigate! And I really like your plan for work... so evil (totally deserved, obviously!) and so perfect!!! They should know better than to cross a pregnant woman anyways. I am also slowly counting down to being able to file my taxes... will be nice to get a big chuck of change right before baby is due!

Steph - yay for being fully paid! such a good feeling to go into it knowing it is all paid for and you won't have to worry about any bills afterwards. Glad you tolerated the GTT better than I did. The drink wasn't so bad but the after effects - ugh!

AFM - Had my GTT this morning and failed MISERABLY. Last time I was also diagnosed with GD but didn't fail nearly as bad. (Needs to be under 140, I was 147 with DS, and 185 this time - eep!) I totally saw this coming though so not a huge shock. I know it's nothing to take lightly but it was so bad I almost laughed when I saw the results! Going to ask just to skip the 3 hr this time around and just start monitoring my sugars. The strange thing is I have been testing already this pregnancy with my meter and haven't really had any highs yet... higher than usual for me but nothing that would be considered a high reading. 

Anyhow... about an hour after I got my blood drawn (so two hours after drinking the stuff) I almost fainted at work. I have NEVER fainted in my life but my vision went all funny and I got really hot and sweaty. My fasting sugar this AM was 78, one hour after drink it was 185 and when I tested with my meter one hour later (when I had the faint feeling) it was down to 48 - which is the lowest I have ever had, ever... dropped almost 140 pts in one hour! Ate something and felt better after just sitting for a bit. So I called the dr to see if I could just start testing with my meter and skip the 3 hr... it's obvious to me I have it again and after that whole fiasco I'd rather not do it all over again! Haven't heard back yet but I am hoping to get out of the 3 hr... makes me feel ill just thinking about it! 

Good luck to everyone else taking it and hopefully I took all the 'FAIL' vibes for this thread LOL!

Scarlett has been head down since about 16 weeks and already doesn't have room to turn because of my bicornuate uterus... so it's good she's head down or I'd be screwed already! Getting the crap thumped out of me alot... seems just as I start thinking she hasn't been as active she goes nuts which is always reassuring. At scan yesterday she was doing a freaking split - one leg down and one up by her face - sounds so comfortable huh?

Also wanted to say thank you to all you girls' comments for me... it helps so much to know that you guys are rooting for baby and I and that I have a place to come put all my worries on the table! You are all fantastic.

Well hopefully I didn't miss anyone after this novel of a post but I can't remember anything else so :hugs: if I missed you!


----------



## Steph82

Littlespy, I think you did the right thing! I hate when I miss a bargain!! 

Mommabrown, I was told NOT to fast, so I had breakfast as usual and ate an orange at 10am. They said not to eat anything as soon as I drink the fluid (which I drank at 11am) and then they took the blood exactly 1 hour later. Now I'm worried, that eating the fruit sugar will mess with my results. I totally didn't think of it at the time:dohh:

Also, with the co-pay... I'm not sure how it works... They started collecting last year and I finished the last payment today... I didn't meet my deductible last year, so I had the full amount... But they told me that once I have paid it, I will have no extra charges! Now I'm confused, since it is the new year?!?! But the pregnancy is considered a pre-existing condition?!?! So the doc can't charge me twice for it?!? Is anyone familiar with the rules on this?? I havnt had a copay since the first appointment (where I was "diagnosed")


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea I think I like that he shouts at people and hes so touh... he's not scared of anyone.. phrooaaarrrr. Sorry to hear about your glucose test that sucks I almost fainted at the bus stop a few weeks back it was so scary. hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Littlespy, I think you did the right thing! I hate when I miss a bargain!!
> 
> Mommabrown, I was told NOT to fast, so I had breakfast as usual and ate an orange at 10am. They said not to eat anything as soon as I drink the fluid (which I drank at 11am) and then they took the blood exactly 1 hour later. Now I'm worried, that eating the fruit sugar will mess with my results. I totally didn't think of it at the time:dohh:
> 
> Also, with the co-pay... I'm not sure how it works... They started collecting last year and I finished the last payment today... I didn't meet my deductible last year, so I had the full amount... But they told me that once I have paid it, I will have no extra charges! Now I'm confused, since it is the new year?!?! But the pregnancy is considered a pre-existing condition?!?! So the doc can't charge me twice for it?!? Is anyone familiar with the rules on this?? I havnt had a copay since the first appointment (where I was "diagnosed")

 You have a good point...Our receptionist at the desk didn't really even know our coverage until a few weeks ago when i had questions about how much we were going to have to pay DR after deducible was met. I think i am going to call my insurance company now and see.


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Littlespy, I think you did the right thing! I hate when I miss a bargain!!
> 
> Mommabrown, I was told NOT to fast, so I had breakfast as usual and ate an orange at 10am. They said not to eat anything as soon as I drink the fluid (which I drank at 11am) and then they took the blood exactly 1 hour later. Now I'm worried, that eating the fruit sugar will mess with my results. I totally didn't think of it at the time:dohh:
> 
> Also, with the co-pay... I'm not sure how it works... They started collecting last year and I finished the last payment today... I didn't meet my deductible last year, so I had the full amount... But they told me that once I have paid it, I will have no extra charges! Now I'm confused, since it is the new year?!?! But the pregnancy is considered a pre-existing condition?!?! So the doc can't charge me twice for it?!? Is anyone familiar with the rules on this?? I havnt had a copay since the first appointment (where I was "diagnosed")
> 
> You have a good point...Our receptionist at the desk didn't really even know our coverage until a few weeks ago when i had questions about how much we were going to have to pay DR after deducible was met. I think i am going to call my insurance company now and see.Click to expand...


Let me know what you find out please. I know we have different insurance but I'm sure they all must have similar procedures?!?


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Littlespy, I think you did the right thing! I hate when I miss a bargain!!
> 
> Mommabrown, I was told NOT to fast, so I had breakfast as usual and ate an orange at 10am. They said not to eat anything as soon as I drink the fluid (which I drank at 11am) and then they took the blood exactly 1 hour later. Now I'm worried, that eating the fruit sugar will mess with my results. I totally didn't think of it at the time:dohh:
> 
> Also, with the co-pay... I'm not sure how it works... They started collecting last year and I finished the last payment today... I didn't meet my deductible last year, so I had the full amount... But they told me that once I have paid it, I will have no extra charges! Now I'm confused, since it is the new year?!?! But the pregnancy is considered a pre-existing condition?!?! So the doc can't charge me twice for it?!? Is anyone familiar with the rules on this?? I havnt had a copay since the first appointment (where I was "diagnosed")
> 
> You have a good point...Our receptionist at the desk didn't really even know our coverage until a few weeks ago when i had questions about how much we were going to have to pay DR after deducible was met. I think i am going to call my insurance company now and see.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know what you find out please. I know we have different insurance but I'm sure they all must have similar procedures?!?Click to expand...

Ok so my insurance is in a plan year( open enrollment is in May-June every year so it starts after that) which is from July 1st,2012-June 31st,2013. After our deductible insurance pays 80% leaving us responsible for 20%. That is my insurance here so that takes a bit of worry off of me...I always thought it restarted at the beginning of the year but i was MAJORLY wrong.


----------



## Steph82

I just did some research and found out the following: most OB/GYNs bill at "global fee" at the time of delivery. So most of your OB fees as well as hospital bill are due at the time of delivery. That being said... I guess they have collected by annual deductible for 2013 and will not claim any services until I deliver. Any services that don't fall into their "normal" charges would have been due during that visit last year. I didn't have anything that wasn't part of it, so I guess I ha nothing to pay extra.


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> Doing a cheeky update from work!
> 
> Maybe - glad that all is well! Good thing to talk to Dr, now you know what to look for and when to be concerned :) And screw those idiots at your work... now is not the time to be piling more stuff on you!
> 
> Kealz - I HATE borrowing stuff! I am always paranoid about the person needing it back or it somehow getting ruined etc... too much stress! Glad to hear you are getting stuff ready - it's always exciting to start doing that. Rediscovering all of DS's tiny bits made me all emotional LOL.
> 
> Readytomum - Have fun with yoga! It seems so relaxing but knowing me I would stretch and my waters would go! Hrmhp.
> 
> Nimbec - so sorry to hear about your back troubles... my back is already sore enough I cannot even imagine how aggravating it must be for you with the fracture and everything else! :hugs: At least now you know what to expect re: delivery!
> 
> Doggy - I would have knocked that kid out! I know you can't being at school and everything but dang if he wouldn't have gotten daggers from me the next few weeks haha! Also sorry to hear about the shopping (or lack of) disaster. The best laid plans always somehow work out like that  Also sorry to hear it is dragging for you, although that may not be a bad thing hehe! Speaking of blooming... my MIL told me I was getting 'the pregnant face' - gee thanks!
> 
> lily - it all starts moving fast when you hit the double digits, eh? Have to say the thought of maca right now is just urghhh... glad you are enjoying it though! And yay for stroller!
> 
> uk - hopefully the IBS calms down for you. Between that and the ribs I would just want to stay in bed all day long! :hugs: Also glad to hear that your new solicitor is taking everything seriously! She sounds like a pitbull lawyer which is exactly what you need. Also, don't even get me started on Gordon Ramsey... no clue why but jesus that man is sexy! Total opposite of my usual but honestly I think the attitude makes him hotter hehe!
> 
> Momma - I was in hospital on bedrest from 20 weeks, and then strict bedrest at home for the last stretch til my water broke at 35 weeks with DS... rescue cerclage was done at 21 weeks and taken out at 34 because I started contracting and they didn't want me to tear the stitch through the cervix. It is good to hear a story of you making it to term! I so pray for term but even 35 weeks like last time I would be happy with at this point. I am just glad that they are seeing me Monday now instead of waiting until next Friday to check again... it is too late for a stitch now but I am still not on 'official' bedrest and am still working which I imagine will not be the case if it continues to shorten. The good thing is that at 20 weeks I was less than 1 cm with DS, and right now at 27 weeks this time I am still 2.3 and 2.4 - so hoping to hold out awhile longer!
> 
> littlespy - I can't stand the stupid recalls either. It gets to the point you almost expect disposable diaper labels to say 'do not reuse' or something - but on second thought they probably already do say that! I will have to investigate! And I really like your plan for work... so evil (totally deserved, obviously!) and so perfect!!! They should know better than to cross a pregnant woman anyways. I am also slowly counting down to being able to file my taxes... will be nice to get a big chuck of change right before baby is due!
> 
> Steph - yay for being fully paid! such a good feeling to go into it knowing it is all paid for and you won't have to worry about any bills afterwards. Glad you tolerated the GTT better than I did. The drink wasn't so bad but the after effects - ugh!
> 
> AFM - Had my GTT this morning and failed MISERABLY. Last time I was also diagnosed with GD but didn't fail nearly as bad. (Needs to be under 140, I was 147 with DS, and 185 this time - eep!) I totally saw this coming though so not a huge shock. I know it's nothing to take lightly but it was so bad I almost laughed when I saw the results! Going to ask just to skip the 3 hr this time around and just start monitoring my sugars. The strange thing is I have been testing already this pregnancy with my meter and haven't really had any highs yet... higher than usual for me but nothing that would be considered a high reading.
> 
> Anyhow... about an hour after I got my blood drawn (so two hours after drinking the stuff) I almost fainted at work. I have NEVER fainted in my life but my vision went all funny and I got really hot and sweaty. My fasting sugar this AM was 78, one hour after drink it was 185 and when I tested with my meter one hour later (when I had the faint feeling) it was down to 48 - which is the lowest I have ever had, ever... dropped almost 140 pts in one hour! Ate something and felt better after just sitting for a bit. So I called the dr to see if I could just start testing with my meter and skip the 3 hr... it's obvious to me I have it again and after that whole fiasco I'd rather not do it all over again! Haven't heard back yet but I am hoping to get out of the 3 hr... makes me feel ill just thinking about it!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else taking it and hopefully I took all the 'FAIL' vibes for this thread LOL!
> 
> Scarlett has been head down since about 16 weeks and already doesn't have room to turn because of my bicornuate uterus... so it's good she's head down or I'd be screwed already! Getting the crap thumped out of me alot... seems just as I start thinking she hasn't been as active she goes nuts which is always reassuring. At scan yesterday she was doing a freaking split - one leg down and one up by her face - sounds so comfortable huh?
> 
> Also wanted to say thank you to all you girls' comments for me... it helps so much to know that you guys are rooting for baby and I and that I have a place to come put all my worries on the table! You are all fantastic.
> 
> Well hopefully I didn't miss anyone after this novel of a post but I can't remember anything else so :hugs: if I missed you!

Sorry to hear about the test :hugs:
What are some of the symptoms of GD?


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph -- I think it varies among insurance plans. With dd, I postponed my first doc appointment to January 3rd just so I wouldn't get screwed with deductibles. :haha:

What happened for me was that I had to pay my entire OB bill by 24 weeks. That only included my appointments, u/s, etc (except for the urine dips, which they billed me for seperately somehow?). Then after I had dd, I got a bill from my OB, a bill from the anesthesiologist (A YEAR LATER!!! No, seriously, I got that bill this past July for the first time), a bill from the hospital for me (holy crap), and a bill from the hospital for dd. :wacko::wacko::wacko: They let me combine the two hospital bills and make monthly payments (which could have been as low as $36/month but that would have taken me like 7-8 years to pay off at that rate!). I do still owe $600. :dohh:

My insurance was a $350 deductible, then the plan paid 80% until my 20% reached $2k, then it payed at 100%. But when I had dd and added her, my deductible became $700, plan paid 80% until my out of pocket reached $4k, then paid 100%. My out of pocket ended up being like $3950 (including her ped. visits & phototherapy the first week). I'm not even exaggerating. I ended up getting one free psychiatrist appointment (for ppd)at the end of December. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, and speaking of phototherapy -- here's my "No one bothered to tell me this when I was pregnant the first time" tip of the day --

The majority (meaning ~60%!!) of full-term babies have jaundice at some point during their first few days of life! :wacko: I was so scared! And I took it *so* seriously. Like -- she was in that light-therapy bed _all_ the time for like 72 hours because I took them seriously when they said to use it "as much as possible." :dohh: I had no idea it was like... a normal thing until a couple weeks later when I talked to other people about it. :shrug: :dohh: What we did to treat it was way overkill in hindsight. Better safe than sorry, I guess.


----------



## ooSweetPea

UK AHHH now I have gordon on the brain!

Steph for me the main thing was increased thirst. Has been happening for about the last 3 weeks and that was my main signal that the GD was starting to kick in.. same thing happened last time too but I didn't know much about GD at that point and didn't read into it until after the fact.

Increased urination and increased hunger are also 'symptoms' but honestly what pregnant woman doesn't have those symptoms especially towards the end?! Also if you feel more fatigued after eating sweets or larger portions of fruits because of the sugar crash afterwards. Many times the symptoms aren't strong enough to even tip you off though because most of them are just common in pregnancy in general.

I have watched carbs/sugars this pregnancy so far, and if I have them I combine with protein and it keeps me on an even keel so far. Haven't had any 'high' readings at home yet but I am pretty good about watching the carb/protein ratio just from having to during the last pregnancy, and I always feel more satisfied and have more energy when I eat along those guidelines during pregnancy anyway so probably won't have to make too many changes to keep my sugars stable :D I didn't have more than 2-3 (barely) high readings with DS so am not really expecting it to get too bad this time although you never know I guess. Mine was totally controlled with diet last time (and I use the term 'diet' loosely... I wasn't super strict!) and I am hoping for the same this time. As long as I don't have to go on meds I'll be happy. My levels were totally back to normal 12 weeks after I delivered as well when I took the GTT again too!

My drs office called me back and told me I don't have to do the 3 hour and called me in a script for the strips and lancets for my meter. Not happy I have to test the rest of the pregnancy but glad I don't have to take the 3 hr only to fail hehe!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph -- I think it varies among insurance plans. With dd, I postponed my first doc appointment to January 3rd just so I wouldn't get screwed with deductibles. :haha:
> 
> What happened for me was that I had to pay my entire OB bill by 24 weeks. That only included my appointments, u/s, etc (except for the urine dips, which they billed me for seperately somehow?). Then after I had dd, I got a bill from my OB, a bill from the anesthesiologist (A YEAR LATER!!! No, seriously, I got that bill this past July for the first time), a bill from the hospital for me (holy crap), and a bill from the hospital for dd. :wacko::wacko::wacko: They let me combine the two hospital bills and make monthly payments (which could have been as low as $36/month but that would have taken me like 7-8 years to pay off at that rate!). I do still owe $600. :dohh:
> 
> My insurance was a $350 deductible, then the plan paid 80% until my 20% reached $2k, then it payed at 100%. But when I had dd and added her, my deductible became $700, plan paid 80% until my out of pocket reached $4k, then paid 100%. My out of pocket ended up being like $3950 (including her ped. visits & phototherapy the first week). I'm not even exaggerating. I ended up getting one free psychiatrist appointment (for ppd)at the end of December. :haha:

Oh geez!!! Well my plan says that the entire pregnancy with delivery is covered 100% after $250 deductible (all hospital services for me and baby are included). The only thing that may be extra are certain lab copays or extra ultra sounds (which I didn't have last year and they will also be covered with deductible this year). If the doc is indeed billing me 2013 (which it sounds like), then I'm ok... Adding another dependent is a whole different story.. I know that baby is covered under me for the first 30 days without having to be added (with my plan)... So maybe I will just wait as long as possible into the 30 days to add him (then my deductible goes up to $500). I will have to call the insurance just to confirm... :shrug:
I wish our medical system wasn't so difficult :growlmad:


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> UK AHHH now I have gordon on the brain!
> 
> Steph for me the main thing was increased thirst. Has been happening for about the last 3 weeks and that was my main signal that the GD was starting to kick in.. same thing happened last time too but I didn't know much about GD at that point and didn't read into it until after the fact.
> 
> Increased urination and increased hunger are also 'symptoms' but honestly what pregnant woman doesn't have those symptoms especially towards the end?! Also if you feel more fatigued after eating sweets or larger portions of fruits because of the sugar crash afterwards. Many times the symptoms aren't strong enough to even tip you off though because most of them are just common in pregnancy in general.
> 
> I have watched carbs/sugars this pregnancy so far, and if I have them I combine with protein and it keeps me on an even keel so far. Haven't had any 'high' readings at home yet but I am pretty good about watching the carb/protein ratio just from having to during the last pregnancy, and I always feel more satisfied and have more energy when I eat along those guidelines during pregnancy anyway so probably won't have to make too many changes to keep my sugars stable :D
> 
> My drs office called me back and told me I don't have to do the 3 hour and called me in a script for the strips and lancets for my meter. Not happy I have to test the rest of the pregnancy but glad I don't have to take the 3 hr only to fail hehe!


Ah ok... Thank you! But I think your right... Drinking more, peeing more, fatigue... Def pregnancy issues anyway :dohh:
I don't feel like I would have GD but who knows.. Just scared that I have to now take the 3 hour test because of that stupid orange ugh


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh steph FYI on the 'baby covered under you for the first 30 days' thing with having baby covered under your insurance... if you add him to your insurance at all your (or baby's) deductible will automatically kick in from the day he is born/time at hospital (at least that is how pretty much all insurances are that I deal with at work). Hopefully that is not the case with you but I don't think I've ever come across a plan that didn't start billing 'baby' from day of birth even if they are added to your plan a month later within that 30 days. I think that's just protection in case you wouldn't be able to insure them or your insurance for some reason gets dropped so you aren't stuck with a huge bill afterwards.


----------



## LittleSpy

In SC, we have 31 days to make changes after a special event like a birth. And docs/hospitals won't refuse the baby service and will take your card for the baby for billing during those 31 days, but when you add the baby to insurance, the insurance company processes it retroactively (and if your baby is born the first half of the month, you get screwed into paying that entire month's premium! :growlmad:). For me, dd was born 7/20, so I got 11 days in July for free (haha) and had to start paying for her coverage on 8/1. Butttttttttttt, they took all the coverage back retroactively to 7/20 so all the deductibles and everything applied starting then. :wacko:

It doesn't help that every stupid plan is completely different and every state has different laws about it and all that crap.

I really, really hope your insurance is as awesome as it sounds!! We have a plan like that where I work but it's WAY out of my price range (it's ~$1000/month for full-family coverage.... and that's on top of what my employer pays for it, which is like $800/month! So for us, the extra $700/month just doesn't make sense when we're not going to get $8k of extra benefits from it each year).


----------



## maybesoon

Steph & Mommabrown.... I'm right there with you 2. I haven't paid a co-pay since my very first appointment which was actually my yearly exam where they confirmed my pregnancy. I'm not sure how it works I need to contact my insurance company also & see what's up. I honestly feel that since it's all related to "a pregnancy" then whether or not it goes from one year to the next it should all be counted towards the deductible for the year it began. I guess what I'm saying is, if my deductible was met for 2012 for this pregnancy then it should be met for this pregnancy whether the actual pregnancy runs into 2013 or not. If that makes sense to anyone but me... lol I know that's not how it works, but I feel that's how it should work.


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> Oh steph FYI on the 'baby covered under you for the first 30 days' thing with having baby covered under your insurance... if you add him to your insurance at all your (or baby's) deductible will automatically kick in from the day he is born/time at hospital (at least that is how pretty much all insurances are that I deal with at work). Hopefully that is not the case with you but I don't think I've ever come across a plan that didn't start billing 'baby' from day of birth even if they are added to your plan a month later within that 30 days. I think that's just protection in case you wouldn't be able to insure them or your insurance for some reason gets dropped so you aren't stuck with a huge bill afterwards.

Crap lol... And I thought I found a loophole ahaha


----------



## ooSweetPea

^^ pretty much what littlespy said is the deal here too! 

I have a freaking $3,000 PER YEAR deductible - I would die for $500 lol! I cover myself, Tommy, and will cover the new baby. It would be $1500 deductible for just me. My employer though, THANK GOD, has been putting in $2000 each year ($1000 if you are covering just yourself) to a health savings account (which rolls over and isn't 'use it or lose it') for the last two years however they are thinking of decreasing that next year... of course. I get paid biweekly so I pay $40 every two weeks for insurance and then on top of that I also pay $35ish every two weeks into a health savings account to accrue the other $1000 of my deductible that I am responsible for. It's a bunch of crap.

I got through my deductible really fast this year because DS had his tendon release early in 2012 and that took a huge chunk... I actually hadn't 'paid in' enough to my HSA to have the full deductible amount because of it coming out of my checks across 12 months (so paid out of pocket for some things) and ended the year with about $450 left to roll over into this year - only $550 to go until my deductible is all saved because my employer already put in their $2000. That $550 already started accruing with my first check so by the time delivery rolls around I'll almost have that saved from my checks anyways... and the hospital can wait for the rest HAH!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> In SC, we have 31 days to make changes after a special event like a birth. And docs/hospitals won't refuse the baby service and will take your card for the baby for billing during those 31 days, but when you add the baby to insurance, the insurance company processes it retroactively (and if your baby is born the first half of the month, you get screwed into paying that entire month's premium! :growlmad:). For me, dd was born 7/20, so I got 11 days in July for free (haha) and had to start paying for her coverage on 8/1. Butttttttttttt, they took all the coverage back retroactively to 7/20 so all the deductibles and everything applied starting then. :wacko:
> 
> It doesn't help that every stupid plan is completely different and every state has different laws about it and all that crap.
> 
> I really, really hope your insurance is as awesome as it sounds!! We have a plan like that where I work but it's WAY out of my price range (it's ~$1000/month for full-family coverage.... and that's on top of what my employer pays for it, which is like $800/month! So for us, the extra $700/month just doesn't make sense when we're not going to get $8k of extra benefits from it each year).

LittleSpy that makes sense... I will need to call the insurance and get all the detail...

I am EXTREMELY lucky because I work for a German company. Since healthcare is free in Germany, the company pays almost the entire monthly cost (except my $20/month premium for just myself). I believe the cost to the company is close to $700 per employee, so they really are amazing!!! It's also I huge company with lots of employees in the US so we get a pretty good deal through Aetna. The CEO that set up this system here came over from Germany and felt that healthcare should NOT be as expensive as it seems to be the norm in the US. Again... I hope I am right and I don't end up with unexpected expenses :dohh:. I really need to call them before Grayson gets here lol


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> I've watched these series in their entirity and liked them:
> Bones
> Alias
> Firefly
> Angel
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
> .

*Littlespy* you an I need a sit down TV marathon- I own the entire series of angel and buffy, and have seen all of bones! And I'm sorry you have been getting shit on at work as well, but like you say, counting down the days until you never have to work for them again, and can tell them where to stick it!! Also yay for perking the crib! Grab it while its a bargain...and just eat noodles for the rest of the month!

*Mommabrown* I also love criminal minds! Definitely high up my list of fave shows. I'm just waiting for the new series to start here, and it seems to be taking forever! 

*Ukgirl*- people in supermarkets drive me mad all the time...people with trolleys are generally lethal IDIOTS. Luckily our local tesco seem ps to have a catchment area of about six people, so is never too busy! Sorry to hear about Aaron being a bit funny, maybe he's on his man-period?!

*Sweetpea*: the "pregnant" face?! Haha, charming! Maybe she meant you were glowing?! And yep, that kid at school will not be in my good books for the next 8 weeks and 1 day...until I leave! Sorry to hear about the GD, but if you had it before I'm sure you know exactly how to handle it. Worrying to hear your levels were higher this time, but hopefully it doesn't mean anything bad in the long run. And well done Scarlett for being head down already! She's maybe just eager to get herself out! She may stay in a while yet!

*steph* great news about your gtt test being totally covered. I'm sure it's a weight off your mind. Plus nobody likes to pay for tests they don't particularly want to have to do!


Other than that...gosh so much happened while I was at dinner I could never catch up! :haha: and it's not often that happens!


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap, just reading quickly over the money/insurance situation with some of you American ladies. Absolutely insane! It's all so complicated, I don't know how you ever figure it all out!


----------



## maybesoon

I just spoke to my insurance company & from what they are saying I have a $2500.00 deductible then 70/30. I need to remember to ask my doctor about her billing me on the 29th when I go back to see her. She hasn't mentioned it at all throughout so I don't know when it's standard for her to bring up the fact she wants to get paid!!!! lol


----------



## LittleSpy

sweetpea -- Before I got pregnant this time and qualified for Medicaid (and since we're single income "family of 4" now, it's pretty easy to qualify when pregnant), hubby and I were on a plan with a $6000 deductible. :dohh: Just a huge waste of money (because our premium was still like $100/month) but I couldn't leave us wide open to some health catastrophe. :nope: I had an HSA which we used any time we actually needed to go to the doctor/dentist but my employer didn't contribute, so that's awesome that yours does!


----------



## LittleSpy

maybesoon said:


> I just spoke to my insurance company & from what they are saying I have a $2500.00 deductible then 70/30. I need to remember to ask my doctor about her billing me on the 29th when I go back to see her. She hasn't mentioned it at all throughout so I don't know when it's standard for her to bring up the fact she wants to get paid!!!! lol

Sounds like you're likely to get socked with a huge bill from her a couple months after delivery. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Holy crap, just reading quickly over the money/insurance situation with some of you American ladies. Absolutely insane! It's all so complicated, I don't know how you ever figure it all out!

I don't know that you do! I worked in employee benefits (a huge part of my job was explaining our insurance benefits to employees) for five years and I was still thrown for a loop with all the billing associated with my pregnancy and birth of my daughter. I mean, as confusing as just the deductibles/copays/coinsurance max/etc can be, then on top of all that, there are all these services that some insurance won't even cover. For me, it was the urine sample at every OB appointment. WTF? Why wouldn't they cover that? They didn't at all, but at least they told my OB that they could only charge me $6 for each one instead of the $18 that they billed. :wacko:

And because it's all soooo complicated, it so easy for doctors to make billing mistakes (in their favor, no doubt) and for patients to get way overcharged and never even know. :growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Lol I can imagine doctors make the odd 'mistake' on people's bills and many probably don't ever notice. A few dollars off everyone will soon add up!

Honestly, I don't even understand what deductibles, company's etc are. Never heard of them until today! I do not envy you ladies right now!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover said:


> Holy crap, just reading quickly over the money/insurance situation with some of you American ladies. Absolutely insane! It's all so complicated, I don't know how you ever figure it all out!

I'm not sure any of us really understand it at all. I also think this is how they like it because they can screw the hell out of us & we don't know the difference.....


----------



## maybesoon

LittleSpy said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my insurance company & from what they are saying I have a $2500.00 deductible then 70/30. I need to remember to ask my doctor about her billing me on the 29th when I go back to see her. She hasn't mentioned it at all throughout so I don't know when it's standard for her to bring up the fact she wants to get paid!!!! lol
> 
> Sounds like you're likely to get socked with a huge bill from her a couple months after delivery. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yep, that's what I'm afraid of so I'm going ahead & asking about it now so I'm not hit with a ton of bricks & fall out with a heart attack or stroke!!!!


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap, just reading quickly over the money/insurance situation with some of you American ladies. Absolutely insane! It's all so complicated, I don't know how you ever figure it all out!
> 
> I'm not sure any of us really understand it at all. I also think this is how they like it because they can screw the hell out of us & we don't know the difference.....Click to expand...

That sounds about right!!!!!:dohh:
The less we know, the more they can screw us :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> Holy crap, just reading quickly over the money/insurance situation with some of you American ladies. Absolutely insane! It's all so complicated, I don't know how you ever figure it all out!

It is for this reason that Im grateful yo the NHS! lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggylover, I'm with you. I have no idea what's going on with health insurance and have left the entire thing up to DH because it is his fault we live here and not in a nice normal country like the ones I am from where everything is paid for :haha: It is so weird and confusing, like when they told us it was going to cost $500 for the nuchal fold test because I am not over 35, but then they paid it anyway :shrug: Which makes more sense anyway since they are supposed to cover 100% of anything related to my pregnancy.

Nimbec! How are you walking around with a fractured back?! That sounds absolutely awful. When I picture a person with a fractured back I picture some sort of full body cast and a hospital bed. My goodness. I really hope your mini-op helps. :hugs:

And Sweetpea, sorry you failed your GT! At least you know what you're doing with all the testing and what not. I had a missed call from a blocked number today and when I saw it I "knew" it was the hospital and was freaking out because they told me yesterday that no news was good news about my GT. Called them to see if it was them who called and it was, so then got put on hold to freak out for a while longer, but they were calling because my iron was a bit low but my glucose was fine. They did hematocrit levels and mine was 31 when it should be 35-38, so not super low. I was surprised though because I take a prenatal multi with a full dose of iron in it, plus I eat lots of green veg, dried fruit, eggs, beans, shellfish etc. This baby must really be burning through the iron I guess! Anyway, went and got an additional iron supplement per their recommendations. And bought a boatload of kale and am going to do green smoothies for the rest of third tri. If baby wants iron, baby gets iron! 

Got my stroller yesterday and put it together last night! Very exciting! Congrats on deciding on yours Lily. And congrats on your crib Little Spy! Makes me feel better about that ticker going down when I get things off the list! I realized yesterday that there are only nine weeks left until I am full term! Holy crap! Oh and today I am officially in my United States approved third trimester :haha: Exciting!

Oh and today I discovered one "galactagogue" I am going to be trying right away... Lactation Cookies! Yes, please! There seem to be lots of recipes online. Even if they don't do anything for my milk supply if I get a batch made before I go to the hospital then at least I will have something to eat in the house that I won't even have to heat up or prepare or do dishes to eat :haha:

And today baby had hiccups for the first time! Yesterday MW said she seemed head down and that was confirmed with her head down hiccups today. Thump, thump, thump on my cervix :haha: Funny little pot roast :baby:

Oh yeah, and TV shows. I don't watch much TV. My fave show ever was The Sopranos. And also Law and Order. And recently all I have really watched is Game of Thrones (I have read all the books already :blush:) and the first season of Downton Abbey, which I really liked. Waiting to get the second season from the library (as you all know by now I am the bargain hunter/cheapskate extraordinaire, so won't pay for netflix when the library will eventually get me everything for free :haha:) And DH and I just started watching the first season of Homeland which was recommended by lots of our friends. I like it so far. 

This is a mega post, but in my defense it is in response to the approx 7 pages of lady chatter that I missed today :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Hmmmm... who knows how long you're supposed to sterilize the baby's bottles for? If I am planning to breastfeed (but pump enough to have a stash for babysitters and hubby to give an occasional bottle) do I need a bottle sterilizer? I put one of the microwave ones on my registry... but do I really need this?


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, Ive done the same thing. Not sure if you really need one but the microwave ones are not that expensive so i'm hoping someone will buy it maybe?? :shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

All of the financial stuff sounds so crazy to me! Here everything is paid for as well! (unless you want a private or semi-private room, and thankfully DH's insurance through work will fully cover a semi-private room!)

The pre-natal yoga today went pretty good. There was about 7 other ladies there, most of them due March/April so we had pretty comperable bump sizes which was nice. The class starts off with 30 minutes of discussion about pregnancy related topics and then we have an hour of yoga. The woman who teaches the class used to be a doula and is going to school right now to be a midwife. Today we talked about the importance of kegels and how you can incorporate them into yoga poses for added core strength... and then we had a pretty invovled discussion about perineum massage and how that can help prevent or minimize tearing during labour.

I think it'll be an interesting class, and I'm curious what other discussion topics will end up coming up in the other classes!


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> Hmmmm... who knows how long you're supposed to sterilize the baby's bottles for? If I am planning to breastfeed (but pump enough to have a stash for babysitters and hubby to give an occasional bottle) do I need a bottle sterilizer? I put one of the microwave ones on my registry... but do I really need this?

2 words: boiling water :winkwink:


----------



## ukgirl23

I have the microwave one its 5 minutes on the micowave. 5-10 Mins boiling. if your dishwasher goes upto or over 120 degrees you can use that too but clean the bottles before dishwashing them. xx


----------



## lily28

Kristabelle: sterisation with boiling water takes 5 min, with microwave it takes from 5-? depending on the wattage of your appliance. My appliance has 750w power as it is kind of old and I think the sterilization takes around 7 min? 
IDK about the sterilization machines, I don't have the space for one so I will not be getting it.

I'm having green smoothies as well, I was drinking them before pregnancy anyway, and I'm loving them! 

Did I read lactation cookies??? That caught my attention!!! I will look out for them!

insurances: I have 2 health care insurances, one national (from my years of working) that covers my hospital visits, birth, and anything done at a public hospital or prescribed by a national health doctor. As I will give birth at the university hospital, I'm covered entirely for my stay there, but I have a private doctor and I will pay him from my own pocket. I don't pay my pregnancy related visits to the hospital, but I pay my visits to the doctor at his office.
My private insurance (payed from DH's work) is covering other stuff, cardiologist, general physician, stay at a private hospital, and emergencies. They don't cover the birth/pregnancy as it is considered a normal thing and not an emergency. If I had complications or needed a c section my private insurance would cover it. 

So now many tests that I do are not covered from either insurance, because 1) national insurance doesn't cover them because I have a private doctor, b) private insurance says they are pregnancy related therefore not an emergency...

Crazy huh?

Everyone have a great day, I have some shopping to do today!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies wow gosh I really feel for u ladies having to pay lots of money - how stressful!! We pay for outs over here by our taxes but at least we do t have to worry whilst preggy!! Gl to u all!! 

I have bought a microwave steriliser and a couple of tommy tippee bottles just incase I can't breast feed or like you I'm going to express-it was in the sale for 12.99 so I snapped it up quickly lol

Littlespy crib 
Sweet pea sorry bout test but at least you know how to manage it. Just another thing to worry about! 

Kristabel I've did my back about 6yrs ago now and they said I needed an op to fuse my vertebrae within 6months but I was managing fine (competing horses!) so no way was I having major surgery however I did get periods where I was in huge amounts of pain! I hadn't really thought before pregnancy but the strain on my spine has changed the angle and my fractured bits are now sitting on the nerves fun !! But I was completely fine (well for me) up until a few weeks ago! 

Kristabel yay on stroller what did you decide on? 

Hoping to have a quiet day today but I can't see it happening oh is already questioning me can u do this can u do that? Grrrr I feel like saying can't You see I'm in pain and pregnant do it yourself lol!!! I best not tho as we where with his parents for dinner last night (they are very prim & propper) and I accidentally farted ...silently but it stank lol lol so he was so angry with me! I was embarrassed enough I didn't need telling off grrrr!


----------



## ukgirl23

OMG Nimbec @ farted at the parents during dinner!! I can't stop loling!! I had one coming in Tesco last week so I walked along and tried to let it out quietly but it ripped right out and there was a guy right behind me hahahaha... mine stink too!! Apparently it's hormones and digestion and baby all in one making them really bad! Aaron's are horrendous so I'm glad to be getting my own back!! You know they are bad when even he can't stay in the room!! 

Tell your other half to do things for himself, you have a fractured back and are pregnant! does he have a case of lazyitis today? x

Well I keep telling Connie and Lucas to put their clothes in the washing basket and pack up their toys after etc... I'm having to bend over all the time to pick up after them... even Aaron leaves his shit on the floor but I'm starting to nest so I can't just leave it! grrrr! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day. I have nothing to do today so I'm going to drag Aaron out for ice cream! yay! xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Found out yesterday that I have full plasenta previa and that it is unlikely to move due to the scarring on my uterus. Was having a section anyway, but im scared of the high chance of randomly bleeding :-/ and ending up in hospital with a prem baby.

Actually crying into my cornflakes this morning :(


----------



## nimbec

Oh no Jenny ((((hugs)))) have they given you lots of info - I'm sure lots of women are fine but I guess they have to warn you :( fx it moves a little....and that all goes well and bubs stays put for a while longer!!! 

Ukgirl I know the feeling I'm nesting too - about to tidy upstairs even tho I'm in pain! I just can't leave it and I can't help but nag oh as he drops his clothes on the floor where he takes them off - we have a constant streem of socks around the house ...then he has the nerve to complain the dog has peed on them Hahahahahahahahahahaha Karma I'd say hehe!! 

Hope u enjoy your ice cream! Sounds yummy


----------



## doggylover

Jenny :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about this. But I am sure that if your Dr had any major concerns, he would let you know, so try not to think of the worst case scenario (as hard as that is)

Nimbec: lol at farting at the in laws! So embarassing! My dh insisted on telling my in laws when we were there at Christmas all about how I fart all the time :blush:

Now, in terms of sterilisation, I was actually going to buy a microwave steriliser from tesco yesterday as it's reduced to £10, but then they didn't actually HAVE it :dohh: but I am planning on bf anyway, so not sure how much we will use it. My SIL has one she can lend us anyway, but I'm happy to just boil the bottles.

*BUT* when we say you boil them...do we literally mean you drop them in a pan of boiling water like they are potatoes?! Or do you just put a little water in the bottom of a pan and put them in to steam? :huh:


----------



## Jenny_J

nimbec said:


> Oh no Jenny ((((hugs)))) have they given you lots of info - I'm sure lots of women are fine but I guess they have to warn you :( fx it moves a little....and that all goes well and bubs stays put for a while longer!!!
> 
> Ukgirl I know the feeling I'm nesting too - about to tidy upstairs even tho I'm in pain! I just can't leave it and I can't help but nag oh as he drops his clothes on the floor where he takes them off - we have a constant streem of socks around the house ...then he has the nerve to complain the dog has peed on them Hahahahahahahahahahaha Karma I'd say hehe!!
> 
> Hope u enjoy your ice cream! Sounds yummy

Well I only found out yesterday, 4 weeks after the scan where it was picked up. No one said a thing about it to me at the hospital, it's only when I went for my community midwife appointment did she mention it to me. 

All she said was if I bleed im to go straight to hospital.

Iv looked it up online, and now wish I hadn't as it sounds really bad.


----------



## Jenny_J

doggylover said:


> Jenny :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about this. But I am sure that if your Dr had any major concerns, he would let you know, so try not to think of the worst case scenario (as hard as that is)
> 
> Nimbec: lol at farting at the in laws! So embarassing! My dh insisted on telling my in laws when we were there at Christmas all about how I fart all the time :blush:
> 
> Now, in terms of sterilisation, I was actually going to buy a microwave steriliser from tesco yesterday as it's reduced to £10, but then they didn't actually HAVE it :dohh: but I am planning on bf anyway, so not sure how much we will use it. My SIL has one she can lend us anyway, but I'm happy to just boil the bottles.
> 
> *BUT* when we say you boil them...do we literally mean you drop them in a pan of boiling water like they are potatoes?! Or do you just put a little water in the bottom of a pan and put them in to steam? :huh:

Iv not even seen a doctor so far this pregnancy. Which I found odd as im high risk due to previous sections and high bmi.


----------



## lily28

Jenny_J said:


> Found out yesterday that I have full plasenta previa and that it is unlikely to move due to the scarring on my uterus. Was having a section anyway, but im scared of the high chance of randomly bleeding :-/ and ending up in hospital with a prem baby.
> 
> Actually crying into my cornflakes this morning :(

Oh no hunny, so sorry... At last you know this in advance and you will prepare properly. Don't worry about a thing, they will take good care of you :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Whoa, Jenny that is so strange that you haven't seen a dr at all. BUT I guess that means your midwife is more than happy with your health, as i she was worried she'd refer you to a consultant. So take that as a good sign!


----------



## Jenny_J

doggylover said:


> Whoa, Jenny that is so strange that you haven't seen a dr at all. BUT I guess that means your midwife is more than happy with your health, as i she was worried she'd refer you to a consultant. So take that as a good sign!

Im not so sure, she told me its fine to carry on having sex and I dont need to change anything. Every one else says different. So kinda lost faith in the hospital and her now.


----------



## ukgirl23

:hugs: Jenny! xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover said:


> Jenny :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about this. But I am sure that if your Dr had any major concerns, he would let you know, so try not to think of the worst case scenario (as hard as that is)
> 
> Nimbec: lol at farting at the in laws! So embarassing! My dh insisted on telling my in laws when we were there at Christmas all about how I fart all the time :blush:
> 
> Now, in terms of sterilisation, I was actually going to buy a microwave steriliser from tesco yesterday as it's reduced to £10, but then they didn't actually HAVE it :dohh: but I am planning on bf anyway, so not sure how much we will use it. My SIL has one she can lend us anyway, but I'm happy to just boil the bottles.
> 
> *BUT* when we say you boil them...do we literally mean you drop them in a pan of boiling water like they are potatoes?! Or do you just put a little water in the bottom of a pan and put them in to steam? :huh:


You'll need one for dummies and other things like teethers eventually anyway so it's good to have one about. We got ours for £5 in Babiesrus. It's an avent one. I didnt need a big one as I'm BFing too. 
To boil stuff you get a saucepan and fill it with water, when it's boiling you put the stuff in ( you have to hand wash it all first ) then you put a lid on top and leave it for about 5-10 minutes, I usually leave it longer so like 10 mins. then you drain the water out and use the bottles etc. It's easy but I prefer my microwave steraliser. It's safer for me when I have other kids running around the kitchen lol


----------



## doggylover

Thanks Candy, so it literally is like boiling potatoes...but with the lid on! I imagine my pressure cooker will be good for that! And then when I need to do my teething rings etc I can borrow my SIL. She keeps saying "You can tell t's been used" and I'm like "I DON'T CARE!" of course it's been used, she has a child!

Jenny, is there any way you can make your own appointment with a doctor, even just your GP, to chat through your concerns?


----------



## ukgirl23

Yeh doggylover just like potatoes :D i used the same one for both my kids they cant get dirty they are ateralizers haha.. they get some wear on them but they are good for years xx


----------



## Jenny_J

doggylover said:


> Thanks Candy, so it literally is like boiling potatoes...but with the lid on! I imagine my pressure cooker will be good for that! And then when I need to do my teething rings etc I can borrow my SIL. She keeps saying "You can tell t's been used" and I'm like "I DON'T CARE!" of course it's been used, she has a child!
> 
> Jenny, is there any way you can make your own appointment with a doctor, even just your GP, to chat through your concerns?

I have an appointment with gp monday, but they are pretty crap when it comes to anything baby related.


----------



## kealz194

Aw Jenny, sorry you just found that out! How awful is that, a whole 4weeks later! And not seeing a doc yet... That's bad! :( well at least you know now to go straight to hospital! Just try not to worry and relax lots, make oh do everything! As for sterilisers, I have a microwave one, it was so useful, even though I breastfed for 6-7 months, I still use bottles at times and also sterilised the breast pump bits as well as dummy's etc! Thing is I don't over use my microwave so I just stored it in there when I wasn't using it!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I just got the nicest winnie the pooh baby bouncy chair for £10 in a baby shop!! It's second hand but it looks new, it has handles so you can take it out and a 3 point recline and it is a rocker too which can be locked to a still position. So proud of it lol x


----------



## nimbec

Awww jenny thats so frustrating not seeing a doc and being high risk. Could you call the Midwiffe and tell her your concerns? Also ask to be reffered to a consultant.....they can only say no......Also are u under a specific midwiffe or a team of them? If its a team you could perhaps speak to a different one, or maybe ring antenatel directly?? Was your 20wk scan not with a doctor? 

I'm very lucky we have a team of 5 looking after us and apart from one they are all super friendly, chatty and approachable! I'm seeing them monday so i'll ask about it for you if you like? 

I bought a tommy tippee microwave steriliser from Home Bargains last week when my partner was in there checking his peanuts LOL!! He even bought a bag....so funny we get them shipped from around the world, packed into nets/bags and then sent out to the likes of homebargains and he still then feels the need to buy a pack at FULL price PMSL! we have about 300 tonnes of the damn things literally!!! and he buys more!!! Well I saw this for £11 and a boppy cushion for £19 so had them both - took advantage while he couldn't/darn't comment hahaha! 

How was the icecream Candy?


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha nimbec well played! We didnt get ice cream in the end. my nesting instinct has kicked in so now I have a very shiney kitchen and living room :D hehe xx

as far as I have read online placenta previa is when the placenta covers the cervix either partly or totaly depending on what degree you have. It is usually monitored because the blood vessles tap into the cervix as well as the surrounding womb lining so that if the cervix begins to dialate it could run a risk or rupturing the blood vessles in the uterine lining causing bleeding. it doesnt mean you would bleed to death it means that there is a risk of tearing part of the placenta and bleeding which os risky for the mother and the baby which is why as soon as you start contracting you must go straight to hospital so they can preform a c section to remove the baby before any harm can happen. The cervix has to efface before it dialates so you should have plenty of time plus with extra mojitoring they will tell you when you begin to efface.. Thats when the cervix shortens before it opens. So do not panic.. apparently some degree of placenta previa is common so they see it often. As soon as baby is delivered you will get an injection to make your body expell the placenta. Any bleeding can be controlled and cortorised. 

im not a doctor thouh so I may be wrong on a few points but that is PP as far as Im aware xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry for the typos im on my phone... right off to mop the floors! Xx


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> when my partner was in there checking his peanuts LOL!!

Am I the only person who read this and had a little giggle at what it implies?!!? :haha: 

My friend (the one who was being weird about her pregnancy) has slight placenta previa, but her Dr said it should resolve itself before the birth (that was at her 20 week scan). I know nothing about it, so thanks for the info Candy!


----------



## ukgirl23

as the uterus grows and stretches it can pull the placenta up away from the cervix but as Jenny said she has scar tissue and is almost in the 3rd tri now and has complete PP so it's not likely to move, or move very much at least. 

Doggylover I did have a little giggle and wasn't going to admit it!!  xx


----------



## kirstabelle

I think I phrased my question wrong about the sterilizing. I meant until what age do you have to sterilize things? Isn't there an age when you can stop sterilizing? I guess I need the sterilizer though. I don't really want to boil the things, I read it makes the plastics break down faster than the microwave. And break down of plastics freaks me out. I am going to store mine in the microwave too. I only use it occasionally to defrost things, precook baked potatoes etc. 

Jenny, hope everything works out fine. Try to be positive, just because you have the PP doesn't necessarily mean you will bleed. Everything could be fine, so no sense in worrying yourself about it. You have kept baby in this far! Hope you get to see a doctor and they can reassure you :hugs:

Excellent bargain hunting UKGirl! Your chair sounds lovely! I haven't gotten a swing or a bouncer or anything yet. Our friends said they would lend us their swing. Do you need a bouncer and a swing? I know I need somewhere to put baby down when I need 5 seconds to myself or what not, but hoping she likes the swing so we don't need to have even more things. 

Nimbec I still can't believe you were walking around (and riding horses!) with a fractured back! But glad you were managing it so well. I destroyed my tailkbone snowboarding a couple of years ago and have definitely felt it a few times while pregnant. It was actually worse earlier on when my uterus was lower. Apparently the only thing they can do for tailbone pain is remove parts of it though, so not sure if I will do that eventually. :shrug:

AFM, I am determined to get lots of things done today! Laundry, baby's room tasks, etc. Off I go!


----------



## Steph82

Jenny, so sorry to hear about the news... But it's good that they know what's going on and that you can prepare accordingly :hugs:

Thanks for all the input on the sterilizer . I guess I will see if I get it during my shower... If I don't, no big deal I will just boil the bottles... Guess that would be good because its not another piece that would crowd the kitchen :wacko:

I need to get into nesting mode lol. I can see all the things that need to get done but I just can't get myself to do them. By the time I get home from work, I just want to take a shower and relax in bed watching tv! Rob will be home on Saturday, so I'm sure we will get some things done then! 

I was telling him yesterday how Grayson has been kind enough to punch me in my lady bits during the day... So he started laughing and said: careful that he doesn't try to reach out and pull ur panties in... You know... Like a hamster building a nest :dohh::rofl:
I do have to say that we both have a very sick sense if humor, so we were both in tears laughing! 

Today Grayson has finally reached rib level with his kicks. When I sit forward at work (to type on the computer), he starts kicking away! I guess he has decided that he does not want me to crunch his area ahahaha


28 weeks and 12 more to go! I can't believe it!!!
Hope everyone is doing well
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kirstabelle

Great bump pic Steph, you look fab!

I forget who asked which stroller I ended up getting. I just remembered someone had asked when I saw the box still in my living room :haha: We got the Mamas and Paps Sola. It was down to that or the Uppa Baby Cruz, but I wanted the flat lie back seat, so Sola it was!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle I steralized my babies bottles and dummies for until just after their first birthdays. You have to buy new teats for bottles every 3 months anyway because 1. the flow needs to increase as the baby gets older and 2. after a while the plastics naturally break down due to baby chewing on them. If you ever see your bottle has a split teat hole you should bin it straight away and buy new ones. same with dummies and teethers too they only really last a few months before new ones are needed so they don't really get chance to break down. 

On the topic of Dummies, if any of you haven't seen my facebook post yet, ASDA are recalling Little Angels Cherry Soothers, so if you brought some bin them or take them back for a refund. One came apart in a babies mouth, the baby was fine but they are now a choking hazard. 

Steph - I had no energy for anything then yesterday and today, BANG I'm on a mission to clean everything I mean EVERYTHING it's like I have sudden OCD lol.. I don't remember nesting this early with my other 2, I guess it's because this time I have constant mess around thanks to them being so messy! MY body must know in a few more weeks I'll be too fat and tired to bother and Aaron took 4 weeks to clean the hamster cage so I can't count on him! lol
Your OH is so funny!!! His comment made me think about my kids hamster who rips up the newspaper in his cage to build a nest and I imagined your baby doing the same haha.. It is getting colder out.. better be careful! lol HAHA! 
Benson also hates me bending forward so now I have to walk leaning back a bit and always sit back. god forbid I slouch while I'm eating. He has a tantrum even if I lay to far on my side in bed! lol. At least he's teaching me good posture I guess!! 
Love you bump pic!! You look amazing :) xx

My costachondritis is clearing up a bit. I'm not so breathless and achy anymore which is brill!! I'm hoping that my case was caused by a virus which is going away now :D


----------



## ukgirl23

Here are some links for steralising bottles etc 

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/Pages/sterilising-bottles.aspx

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x554846/when-can-i-stop-sterilising-my-babys-bottles


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha Steph! That is hilarious! My DH & I have a sick sense of humor also! When I told my doc on Tuesday that it feels like Mason is going to kick through my vjayjay he just shook his head then as we were leaving Mason kicked me down low & I kinda stopped walking for a second. DH asked if I was ok, I told him yes & what Mason had just done, DH proceeds to lean down & say to my belly "Mason, that belongs to me, stop kicking your mommy there"!!!! I about pee'd my pants laughing at him!

Mason is also greedy about his space. He wants it all to himself! I guess I need to be thankful I'm not with twins, Mason would prolly kick his twin right out my vjayjay!!!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I feel like my house could use a good cleaning because there just seems to be an abundance of dog hair... Since I have white tile, it's hard to miss...:dohh:.... I guess I'll get to it tonight before rob gets home tomorrow. I told him that he needs to get his stuff out of the room this weekend (tool boxes and motorcycle gear) so we can get the furniture in the weekend! I really need the nursery started so I can feel like there is a baby coming lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

Sounds like youve got a bit of the nesting bug after all Steph... I cant bring myself to set up all my baby stuff my mum keeps saying its bad luck and now Im terrified to jinx it! I told Aaron at 30 weeks we can put it all up bit Im not sure xx


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> bahahaha Steph! That is hilarious! My DH & I have a sick sense of humor also! When I told my doc on Tuesday that it feels like Mason is going to kick through my vjayjay he just shook his head then as we were leaving Mason kicked me down low & I kinda stopped walking for a second. DH asked if I was ok, I told him yes & what Mason had just done, DH proceeds to lean down & say to my belly "Mason, that belongs to me, stop kicking your mommy there"!!!! I about pee'd my pants laughing at him!
> 
> Mason is also greedy about his space. He wants it all to himself! I guess I need to be thankful I'm not with twins, Mason would prolly kick his twin right out my vjayjay!!!

Omg... I can only imagine the look on your doctors face!! Lol... When we had our 20 week US , the tech showed us the arms and legs and face... Well the way the perspective was, you could only see one eye (the contrast made it look like there was a hole on the other side :dohh:)... She was an older and very sweet, innocent lady... Robs commenting was:" we'll he has two arms, two legs, and one confirmed eye... I guess those odds are ok". He was totally joking but the poor lady was in shock because he said it... Him and I at least got a laugh out of it. To this day he still reminds me, that Grayson really only has ONE confirmed eye :haha:
Yeah and robs response to the junk punches I'm getting (that's my boy!)... Idiot men :dohh:. 
I guess the good thing is, I have no interest in sex right now, because I'm sure all this talk will in no way, shape, or form be conducive to his sex drive lmao. Just to deter him a bit more, I warned him that my boobs should start leaking soon :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> *BUT* when we say you boil them...do we literally mean you drop them in a pan of boiling water like they are potatoes?! Or do you just put a little water in the bottom of a pan and put them in to steam? :huh:

Like potatoes. :haha: Or at least that's what I always did. Like ukgirl said, though, once the baby is older (3-4 months?), you can certainly just use the dishwasher. I took the little extra precaution of boiling for my newborn because I don't trust our dishwasher completely, even though it gets plenty steamy in there.

Oh -- here's an important little tidbit no one tells you in the beginning (or maybe they did and it just got completely lost amidst all the other information for me). I don't even know for sure the side of the can of formula tells you to do this. At least not conspicuously. If you're using water from a tap, regardless of whether it's well or city water -- you need to boil it for several minutes and then cool before preparing formula with it. We boiled a batch for each day and kept it in a sterilized pitcher to make the bottle of formula on demand (since we were combo feeding and never knew exactly how much formula we'd need).


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> when my partner was in there checking his peanuts LOL!!
> 
> Am I the only person who read this and had a little giggle at what it implies?!!? :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, no, you're not. :haha: I stopped for a minute before reading on to wonder how he'd be checking his "peanuts" in a store (like... was there a doctor nearby... ?) before recalling he distributes/sells them. :haha: Then I read on and saw the confirmation that those were indeed the peanuts nimbec was referring to. :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

Yup all water has to be boiled too.. I didnt like the dishwasher either littlespy. xx


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> I think I phrased my question wrong about the sterilizing. I meant until what age do you have to sterilize things? Isn't there an age when you can stop sterilizing? I guess I need the sterilizer though. I don't really want to boil the things, I read it makes the plastics break down faster than the microwave. And break down of plastics freaks me out. I am going to store mine in the microwave too. I only use it occasionally to defrost things, precook baked potatoes etc.

We always use our dishwasher for everything but we stopped the extra boiling part of our sterilization process when dd was 3 months or so. I've never boiled teethers or pacifiers (dd wouldn't take pacifiers anyway). Those just go straight into the dishwasher to be cleaned. I mean, the girl has rubbed her hands, toys, and tongue (yes... REALLY) all over the floor anyway from the point she was able to roll over (just prior to 4 months) so it's not like sterilizing a teether was going to make any difference in our case. :haha: One of her most favorite naughty things to do since about 11 months has been to grab one of my shoes and chew on it. :dohh: At this point I chaulk it up to her building a healthy immune system (she's super healthy!) because I just can't control it the majority of the time.

I'm sure we're terrible parents winkwink:), but we also reused bottles and nipples for like an entire day after dd was older (again, around 3-4 months). We'd rinse them off with SUPER hot water after using and before using again.


----------



## ukgirl23

Eeeeek you shoild always wash bottles with hot soapy water AND steralize them because bacteria can hide in the little nooks and holes especially on the teats. If you dont steralize them you risk giving your baby food poisoning! Definately steralize bottles and dummies everytime you use them.. dummies can get dirt trapped around the rubber bits.


----------



## LittleSpy

Again, this was all after she was about 4 months old. I would never suggest someone not sterilize a bottle or nipple for a newborn.

If the kid is literally licking the floor (and she did), it's rather pointless to sterilize a bottle nipple with every single bottle you prepare. You sterilize a dummy before giving it to them each time? Where do you store it if you're not giving it to them straight away? Bacteria are everywhere, so unless you're storing it in a sterilized container and touched it with completely sterile hands or gloves before putting it into that air-tight sterilzed container, it's going to have bacteria on it. I wouldn't rub one all over my toilet and then hand it to a baby but I'd take it out of the dishwasher and give it to them for sure, if they were at least 4 months old. Again, I didn't have experience with pacifiers since dd wouldn't take them initially and we gave up on them rather early.

Even dd's pediatrician agreed there was no point to sterilization after 4 months (or maybe it was 6 months, but I know she brought it up at one of those appointments). She said, at that age, they're putting everything into their mouths anyway and it really doesn't matter anymore. She said we could treat her bottles and nipples like our regular dishes at that point. I encourage everyone to talk to their own child's doctor about that, though. I was quite comfortable with her explanation, so that's what we started to do (rinsing with very hot water - we're talking over 120*F and steaming, as we have a gas water heater - and washing in the dishwasher once a day).

Now, if you're going to prepare formula (which isn't sterile) and leave it in the bottle for more than an hour or so, espeically at room temp, then YES, by all means that bottle needs to be sterile no matter the age of the baby!


----------



## ukgirl23

no bottles defo should be steralized until at least a year. I have kids too who love to lick things which is why I would wash their toys and furniture and floors regularly in detol. 
I have plastic cases for dummies or covers that clip over the end that goes in babies mouth. I really do not think it's a good idea not to steralize a bottle for a 4 month old, they are barely taking solids at that age. They are still vulnerable to germs and stuff that we can fight off easily. My kids are too very healthy and it had nothing to do with letting them lick floors. spoons and feeding utensils still got steralized until at least 6 months but bottles especially the rubber bits got steralized until 12 months at least.


----------



## LittleSpy

There is a difference between something being _clean_ and something being sterilized. Washing eliminates the vast majority of bacteria. That's why we wash our hands after going to the bathroom and before eating and when they get dirty. We don't sterilize them, but washing takes care of virtually all of the dirt and germs. I don't steam clean my daughter's toys every time she touches them. But I do wash them when they become soiled.

I would encourage everyone to take the advice of their child's doctor if they're concerned about anything. :thumbup:

We're just going to have to agree to disagree about it. :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm not saying I steam my kids toys every time they touch them lol that would be silly. I'm saying that something that my child drink milk from, milk being fast to go bad at room temps could be harmful to a child of 4 months if you don't sterilize the bottle and teat properly before feeding. It's okay for you and me to eat something with a few germs on it because we are bigger and have spent many years building up our immunity but babies of 4 months are still very tiny and haven't long been alive to build up enough immunity to protect them from those bugs and germs so not sterilizing it and killing all the germs could be potentially very harmful to a baby of 4 months. They can get quickly dehydrated if they get sick and high fevers can cause fitting. So I would stick to the 12 month rule and agree to disagree on this one. Everyone can choose to do what they think is best for them and their child but I don't think it's good to advise people not to sanitize bottles properly for babies under a year. That is also why you don't feed babies honey before they are a year old because honey can cause food poisoning due to bacteria in honey being dangerous to babies who have no proper immunity against the germs that we do. Washing alone does not get rid of all the germs that can make a baby very poorly.


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> I was telling him yesterday how Grayson has been kind enough to punch me in my lady bits during the day... So he started laughing and said: careful that he doesn't try to reach out and pull ur panties in... You know... Like a hamster building a nest :dohh::rofl:
> I do have to say that we both have a very sick sense if humor, so we were both in tears laughing!

:rofl: charming! Very amusing though, that is the sort of thing we laugh at in our house as well!!! And whoa you look great! I'm only a week ahead of you and about 10x the size!! Lovely pic! My house is also covered in dog hair...two golden labs who shed everywhere. We have all wooden floors, but you'd think we have white carpet at times!

Kirstabelle I read recently you only need to sterilise bottles up to 6 months, and I know for definite that my SIL didn't sterilise from about 8/9 months onwards. I think once they are 6 months and eating solids the point is that you should then technically sterilise all their bowls, spoons etc if you are going to sterilise, as just doing bottles would a bit pointless when they are having those other bits near their food and in their mouths. And by then they will possibly be onto sippy cups anyway which I don't think you sterilise. 

Littlespy I think I'm with you on the not sterilising all the bits and bobs. Our poor baby is going to be licked to death day and daily by the dogs, so I can't be much fussed if a toy falls on the floor (which is generally in a state of disgrace :haha: and probably a health hazard!) before it goes in the mouth. Pick the dog hairs off and they'll be super. I think it helps them build a good immune system too - or at least that's what my family tell each other as our dogs lick my nephew head to toe and he rolls about with them on the floor! And :haha: at Maisie licking the floor! A handy way to get it clean without a mop!!! Whereas my aunt used anti bac on her hands every time she had to lift her three boys before they were 6 months and doesn't let them do/touch anything that might have germs on (like the above mentioned licking mutts) and they are never in a state of good health! Never have I met kids who get so sick!


----------



## kirstabelle

My dog is going to be jealous when my kid starts licking the floor as well. Those crumbs are her domain! :haha:

Didn't mean to start a debate! I think 6 months is what I had heard too, and same reason as you doggy, because of the solids. I just couldn't remember if it was earlier, 4 months also sounds somehow familiar? I was just trying to think if there was some way I could get around all that sterilizing since I am hoping to EBF... I see that's not so. Sigh. If I didn't have a dishwasher I would probably sterilize longer than 6 months. I always put my dishwasher on high heat though so its probably fine. I realized it would be impossible not to sterilize at all anyway because I am going to have to sterilize my pump and the containers for milk storage. Damn it! Oh well, I'll still be sterilizing less than if I was FF all the time. Sometimes I think a large part of my desire to BF is just a combo of laziness (at not wanting to wash and prepare all those bottles) and cheapness (at not wanting to pay for formula) :haha: 

Doggy, I think there are some people who really overuse the hand sanitizer. You can imagine how it ends up making you sicker since after a while the only bugs you get exposed to are the ones that can survive hand sanitizer! I only use it if I am legitimately around a sick person and have nowhere to wash my hands. I have been thoroughly inoculated anyway by all the babysitting and 5 years of taking the NYC subway. :haha:

I want you all to know that throughout the most recent pages of this thread I have had multiple mental images of hamsters making nests in vajayjays. And it has been weird. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I read that in America they don't sterilize as much as we do in the uK which might be where the disagreement comes from. My main point is that powder milk it's self is not completely sterile,which is why powder milk has to be made with boiling water. Bacteria from the formula and milk thrives at 37c which is the best temp to serve milk at. the general rule is a year for bottles, I use the same rules for dummies because of the hiding places for bacteria. Children under 2 have low immune systems. So yes I will agree that spoons and teethers aren't so important to sterilize but anything that has been used for milk is very important to sterilize. 
I do not like that people are linking sick kids to kids who had their bottles steamed, my kids are very healthy. Sick kids have nothing to do with anything other than that child's own immune system and environment.


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Certainly isn't going to _hurt_ anything, so please sterilize as long as you wish! My husband and I, and dd's pediatrician, are all comfortable with our decision. You have to be comfortable with your own decision so do what pleases you. :thumbup:

doggylover -- LOL at the dog hair. Um... I don't even bother doing that at this point. I mean... she kisses the dogs sometimes when I'm not quick enough... :shrug: Research has shown that children living in the same house as cats and dogs (especially dogs) actually _are_ healthier because 1) it stimulates their immune system and 2) because exposure to the dander actually decreases allergy/asthma rates (which kind of shocked me to read, to be honest). Let me see if I can find that article in case you haven't read it... Here's one, though I'm not sure it's the one I read originally: https://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/20...ier-kids-get-a-cat-or-dog-study-suggests?lite :thumbup: It was a pretty small study, though (~400 kids, I think?).


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> Didn't mean to start a debate! I think 6 months is what I had heard too, and same reason as you doggy, because of the solids. I just couldn't remember if it was earlier, 4 months also sounds somehow familiar? I was just trying to think if there was some way I could get around all that sterilizing since I am hoping to EBF... I see that's not so. Sigh.

Talk to your LO's doc about it (you could even ask about it if/when you're doing doc interviews). I have a friend in Canada who was told by her daughter's doctor she didn't need to sterilize from the beginning because she was breastfeeding (and at that point, she wasn't even exclusively breastfeeding -- she had to supplement for like 6 weeks until domperidone kicked in and boosted her to a full tank). She said something like "treat her bottles like your coffee cup" meaning dishwasher without boiling/microwaving was fine. That's the only time I've ever heard anyone say that, but she trusted the doctor and never sterilized anything and of course all was well. I didn't ask my dd's doc about it so I don't know what her reaction to that would have been. I imagine, though, that she would have recommended sterilizing the first few months just to be on the safe side (to cover her own ass if nothing else!).


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> 2) because exposure to the dander actually decreases allergy/asthma rates (which kind of shocked me to read, to be honest). Let me see if I can find that article in case you haven't read it... Here's one, though I'm not sure it's the one I read originally: https://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/20...ier-kids-get-a-cat-or-dog-study-suggests?lite :thumbup: It was a pretty small study, though (~400 kids, I think?).

Whoa that surprises me as well! I didn't think it would really have any affect on allergies, but I thought it would have made asthma slightly worse if anything. Glad to know my kids will avoid that! Weird that they have fewer eat infections as well (read that in the article, thanks for that!). I'm not sure how that all connects...dogs tongue in the ear?! :haha:

Ukgirl, sorry I didn't mean to offend you, I was actually meaning that my aunt sanitises *herself* before even touching her own kids, and they are definitely sickly! I think as kirstabelle said she has killed off the exposure to everyday germs (eldest is 5 btw so we aren't talking babies!) so they have no immunity to anything. 

Kirstabelle- yeah I can imagine using the NYC subway everyday has made you immune to practically everything! And don't worry, from what I see with my nephew, kids make enough crumbs to keep dogs happy! At my parents when we all have dinner, the dogs are actually used as hoovers to vacuum up the mess Jacob makes on the floor! One does the high chair and the rest do the floor :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> And don't worry, from what I see with my nephew, kids make enough crumbs to keep dogs happy! At my parents when we all have dinner, the dogs are actually used as hoovers to vacuum up the mess Jacob makes on the floor! One does the high chair and the rest do the floor :haha:

Yep, this will be my house :haha: I used to babysit an 8 month old who used to love to feed her dog from the high chair. Once she got full/bored of eating her food she would drop it off the edge of the tray cackling all the time at how excited the dog would get. :haha:

UKGirl, I was talking about overusing hand sanitizer leaving behind the worst of the germs. Not saying that sterilizing will make your kids sick or anything. I do think hand sanitizering yourself every time you touch your baby is overkill, but if people want to do it, then they should do whatever they think is best. But I don't think sanitizing bottles etc past the 6 month point is overkill. I now plan to sterilize my bottles, breast pump, etc for however long the doctor tells me to. That is a good idea to ask that in the initial interview. Good test question! I am actually going to a parents night at the pediatrician closest to my house later this month. Hope some of the other parents will give them a grilling and I can just benefit from the responses :haha: I was just sorting out my list of stuff I still need that prompted my initial question about sterilizing. I'm going to get the microwave sterilizer thing even if nobody gets it from my registry. It sounds like a good thing to have. :thumbup: 

I actually came back on to post this. Look how cuuuute these things are:
https://www.target.com/p/harajuku-m...ticolor-osfm/-/A-14085974#prodSlot=large_2_16

Of course they are sold out :growlmad: I want 'em!


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> I do not like that people are linking sick kids to kids who had their bottles steamed, my kids are very healthy. Sick kids have nothing to do with anything other than that child's own immune system and environment.

People say that just because a child's immune system can be strengthened by exposure to germs. :thumbup: It's called adaptive immunity, which I'm sure everyone here is familiar with. That's why, for example, once you've had chicken pox, you're usually immune to it after that. That's the basis of vaccinations. Your body creates antibodies in response to exposure and exposure doesn't always make you sick. 

Then there's the "hygiene hypothesis." Not only does an overly hygienic environment _(I'm not suggesting *at all* that you're producing one for your children)_ lead to less adaptive immunity (which is a certainty), but the hygiene hypothesis states it also can leave a child more vulnerable to the development of allergies and autoimmune diseases as well. But it is just a hypothesis at this point.

I don't think anyone here meant to suggest you're doing your children a disservice by sterilizing their bottles. I know I didn't. :flower: Sterilizing bottles is a far cry from sterilizing their entire environment.

I'll be honest - The reason I feel the need to continue defend this is that you've gone on about this as a result of me sharing a decision I've made as a parent. I want to show you and everyone else here I didn't just willy nilly make a random choice about my child's health and I'm _not_ putting her at risk. Indeed, according to the scientific and medical community, I'm doing the opposite. Also, you have to understand that my choice is based in moderation. An extreme on either end in this case is a horrible idea, IMO. I'm not purposely exposing my child to dangerous bacteria and viruses, I'm just not sterilizing everything she touches. And neither are you -- we have the same approach! We're just drawing the line in different places based on our own comfort levels and it's our duty/right as parents to make that decision as best we can. 

It's truly bizarre for me to be on this side of the fence in a conversation because even my OCD husband makes fun of me for being a germaphobe! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Hahaha, doggylover. My dogs are too big to get into tight places so they're pretty useless for cleaning up after dd. :dohh: It's AWESOME when someone with a little dog comes to visit, though! :haha: They can get into all the tight corners and under chairs. Too bad little dogs and I generally don't get along. I can't deal with snippyness and peeing everywhere. I'm sure there are plenty of little dogs who do neither but that's been my experience with every one I've been around or fostered and it's made me decide to stick with the big guys.


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> Hahaha, doggylover. My dogs are too big to get into tight places so they're pretty useless for cleaning up after dd. :dohh: It's AWESOME when someone with a little dog comes to visit, though! :haha: They can get into all the tight corners and under chairs. Too bad little dogs and I generally don't get along. I can't deal with snippyness and peeing everywhere. I'm sure there are plenty of little dogs who do neither but that's been my experience with every one I've been around or fostered and it's made me decide to stick with the big guys.

You need to spend some time with a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Not snippy, or yappy or hyper, just happen to be small :) People tell me all the time that they hate dogs or hate little dogs but that they love my dog :haha: She would have you charmed in no time!

I feel really bad that I started a debate about this whole sterilizing thing. I really was just wondering if I needed a sterilizer really :shrug: Sorry!


----------



## kealz194

I must admit, I sterilised till Paige was 12months! But that was my choice, my sil stopped at about 9 months! Your health care provider could say something different to mine! Which has happened to me, my doc said no peanuts during pregnancy, others said its fine, my doc said lay lo on back, another said on her side, some say sterilise till 12 months, some say 6! It just depends on you as a mother and what you feel is best for your child! I washed and sterilised all of Paige's bottles and dummies, as I have 3cats and toxoplasmosis is common with cats! But like littlespy said, kids lick also rats and you can't protect them from everything no matter hard you try! I don't want to hide my children away as some parents do, when an illness comes about because it does build immunities! But everyone is different and do things differently!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm stopping now, I have never heard of not sterilizing bottles before a year and I've bottle fed 2 babies from at least 3 months on, so that is what I will continue to do. Sterilizing milk bottles and building up immunity are two separate things, not sterilizing bottles can cause food poisoning, you can't be immune to food poisoning. Like you said you choose not to and that works for you but I choose to follow the 12 month rule and that is what I am happy with. I only spoke against you because I don't want anyones babies to get sick. Everyone is free to do what ever they like and that is not something I will judge on. I've just never heard of not sanitising a babies bottle before a year as I already said so the idea of it scared the shit out of me lol. 

Doggylover you didn't offend me at all I was playing with Connie and Lucas and read your post quickly. I agree that using hand gel every time you touch your kid is silly! xx

kristabelle - Definitely ask your Health care provider at your next appointment and ask for other oppinions from other mums. I read online that in America they don't sanitize for as long as people in the UK do. So that could be where the disagreement comes from. Get the microwave sterilizer if you want to, it is very good to have, and you can take it with you places. I dont think that I over do it with killing the germs I just don't like to clean up vomit and be stuck at home with a baby who has a fever lol. Of course my child like everyone elses shall lick the floor and put everything in his mouth, that is how babies learn but anything that touches milk will be steralized for the first year because that is what I have always been told to do and it is the basic guidelines for bottle feeding when I was FFing Connie and Lucas xx


----------



## ukgirl23

kristabelle dont feel bad :hugs: there are different guidelines for different places and everyone is different sometimes certain things spark a debate, I appreciate littlespy's point of view I just have to disagree as mine is different. I don't think badly of her for anything though. It's the same when people talk about co-sleeping, spanking, the CIO method, everyone has different advice and no one wants to think their way is wrong or whatever.


----------



## kealz194

Sorry for typos I have no idea why I wrote rats lol and also I don't want anyone thinking I'm saying they hide there children away fromillness coz that's not what I'm saying but I do know someone who does that! They never take there children out I there is a chance he will come into contact with an Ill person, once we met for coffee, and Paige's nose was a bit stuffy and she freaked out and left! I don't see her very much any more lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

haha kealz I had a friend like that too I don't see her anymore either! I had mine in norway where we take our kids out in the rain and snow and they have constant colds for winter lol. My house is not dirty but it's not over done either, trust me I would never get it completely clean with my older running around, so I'm sure Benson will pick up germs along the way plus all those baby groups we shall be off too with all those slobbered over toys he'll be getting his germ fix dont worry :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies! I really appreciate reading the different point of views and love this thread as we are all so honest but not judgemental! Hmmm well I have a tiny chuihuaua as you know and no doubt he will be the baby's best friend so I will sterilise as much as poss but not go overboard with worrying about the dog being in contact - obviously I wouldn't leave them unattended or let him lick the baby as a new born lol it will be interesting to see how he reacts to the baby! I will sterilise for as long as I think at the time I guess every bodies situation is different! 

I've just devoured 2 dairy milk bars ooooops!!! Bit goo for bubs I guess in my defence I ate a whole punnet if strawberries first LOL


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> Yep, this will be my house :haha: I used to babysit an 8 month old who used to love to feed her dog from the high chair. Once she got full/bored of eating her food she would drop it off the edge of the tray cackling all the time at how excited the dog would get. :haha:
> 
> I actually came back on to post this. Look how cuuuute these things are:
> https://www.target.com/p/harajuku-m...ticolor-osfm/-/A-14085974#prodSlot=large_2_16
> 
> Of course they are sold out :growlmad: I want 'em!

My nephew does that little trick of throwing food down for the dogs. Funny...the first time :haha: and those hair clips are really cute! Why is it everything good is always sold out? Just happened to me as well with something. So annoying :growlmad:



LittleSpy said:


> Hahaha, doggylover. My dogs are too big to get into tight places so they're pretty useless for cleaning up after dd. :dohh: It's AWESOME when someone with a little dog comes to visit, though! :haha: They can get into all the tight corners and under chairs. Too bad little dogs and I generally don't get along. I can't deal with snippyness and peeing everywhere. I'm sure there are plenty of little dogs who do neither but that's been my experience with every one I've been around or fostered and it's made me decide to stick with the big guys.

We have all Labradors, so not so tiny (especially the one who weighs 40kg!) but they do a great job of flattening themselves for the smallest crumb! And I agree about little dogs being snippy, definitely not a fan of any dog that doesn't come above knee level to be honest! :haha: (sorry Nimbec!! I'm sure your little chihuahua is very sweet though - I've seen the picture of him on your Facebook all cuddled up in a corner of your house and he did look angelic!)

As for chocolate consumption....I am still coming down with boxes of Christmas chocolates. I'm doing my best to work through them at a steady pace though :mrgreen: not aided by getting another box today!

So I just finished ordering all my cloth nappy wraps. I'm hopeful they will be the only ones I ever need before moving on to all in 2 or pockets. So far I've spent about £200-250 on cloth nappies which makes my feel a little faint as it seems like so much, but I calculated (in the steam on the shower door, good place to think!) how much I might spend on disposables in a year, and felt reassured afterwards! Nobody I know IRL gets my desire to cloth nappy as they have only ever used disposables, so I'm hoping I'm able to do this and it end up a massive mess!

Just watching some bbc3 show about teenagers with a baby and said to dh "this is what we'll be like..." And that's not a compliment on our future parenting skills :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> haha kealz I had a friend like that too I don't see her anymore either! I had mine in norway where we take our kids out in the rain and snow and they have constant colds for winter lol. My house is not dirty but it's not over done either, trust me I would never get it completely clean with my older running around, so I'm sure Benson will pick up germs along the way plus all those baby groups we shall be off too with all those slobbered over toys he'll be getting his germ fix dont worry :haha:

Is it weird that the thought of other kids slobber near my baby grosses me out, but dog slobber doesn't?! :huh: :haha::haha: I am way too in love with my dogs, it's not normal!


----------



## kirstabelle

I feel the same way about my dog's "germs" as well. I think when they are family you don't really think of them as the germ-ridden beasts others might :haha:

All my xmas chocs are gone now, thank goodness. Well, there are a few left that I don't like. So those are my DH's now. If you think that has stopped me eating sweets though... I had a green smoothie this am followed by two gingersnap cookies. Mmmmm... I think that evens out, much like your choc and strawberries combo Nimbec!

I have still done no laundry today. But I did go to UPS to return a clip on high chair thing that I got without realizing my table has a lip on it and so won't work. Now I think I will just get a normal high chair. I just hate clutter so much and don't want tons of plastic baby paraphernalia all over my house. I know some is inevitable. But our apartment just isn't that big and I swear some of the baby stuff is just really ugly no matter what color they make it. But I have accepted the swing and high chair as necessary plastic evils. :haha: I did get a folding high chair that will cram in the closet. And I have almost finished the giraffe wall in the nursery. Will deffo be done with it in a couple of hours. :happydance: And then I can paint the crib and bookcase! Which means soon I can get the sheets on the crib. That will be SO exciting! Even though she won't be sleeping in there for a while, but whatever, it will be very satisfying for that room to not look like a dumping ground for baby gear I haven't organized yet! 

Oh and on the way home from UPS I also stopped in at the fancy little chocolate shop and picked three chocs from the case. One had maple syrup goo in it. That was my full disclosure of sweet eating for the day :blush:


----------



## Steph82

LOL as for little dogs being a PITA... I have to agree... and I have one :haha: 
Nimbec, I hope yours stays sweet and loving!! My PITA is an old man (who I love like my own child regardless) and mostly just tolerates other but completely loves me lol. I do worry alot, that he will not do well with the baby (since he really doesnt like kids) but I think its something we can get through! I would never EVER consider getting rid of him but I will do everything in my power to keep both safe (separate rooms if I have to). Cody is fine with kids, as long as they leave him alone. He only ever becomes "snippy" (and by that, I mean that he barks but has not actually ever bitten) when kids run up to him and grab him. It will be a learning curve for all of us. I did just have to talk with Rob and explain that Cody IS my first born and "we" will not be throwing him off the balcony if he pees on the dog gate!! :dohh:

As for the sterilizing... I'm happy for all the info and different views! I never even thought about it... period ... (other then adding the sterilizer to the registry)... I always figured the sterilizing cycle on the dishwasher was fine :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Oh and :rofl: at babies licking the floor :rofl:

Certainly, mine will be the first to lick anything in sight!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol doggylover that is a bit odd in a funny way! Me and my brother grew up with 3 dogs.. one being really fluffy I used to love him. He just used to lay there while I rolled all over him haha xx


----------



## nimbec

Haha Doggylover he weighs about 2 pounds wet!! Haha put is not at all nippy or yappy infact we were worrying that he never barks ...until he met a Great Dane and was terrified he soon found his voice lol! I'm a big dog lover too just a small one was more practical plus a I recently found out chi's were purely bred to be companion dogs hence why so friendly unless of course invthe wrong hands! 

I'm def a chocoholic I cannot even have it in the house or its gone within an hour!! 

Hope everyone is ok! 

Oh and Kristabel I have the sola too and LOVE it!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and Doggy I feel the same way about embarking on cloth diapering. Especially since I have had some crap criticism about it from people. So I hope it all turns out well! I still haven't washed any of mine. I need to order my newborn rental diapers as well soon. They tell you to order them at least three weeks before you will need them although I'm not sure when to get them to send them to me. Maybe the week before she is due? I definitely need to have them when she gets here as most everything I have is One Size and a dozen size smalls and might not quite fit her right away, but I don't want them to get here too early as the rental is just for two months. Although by the time she is two months old she should be fitting into the size smalls I have for her and at least some of the different kinds of One Size dipes I have for her, even if she is tiny when she's born. I got those dozen size smalls just because DH and I were both small babies, so I don't think we will have a big baby, but who knows :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

wow has anyone else seen this pram???? it's got a battery operated frame!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQHRo0fHGE


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> wow has anyone else seen this pram???? it's got a battery operated frame!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQHRo0fHGE

Yes! We saw that on our stroller hunt. It is quite amazing. I don't know why but it reminds me of a bug when it does the fold :haha: It is a bit heavy but if you are just lifting it in and out of a car that's probably no big deal. And its pricey. But it will charge your cell phone!


----------



## ukgirl23

it's amazing but I wonder how practical it is, the basket didn't seem too great, ts not my thing but it was cool to see something new on the pushchair parade! x


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah, I thought the basket was weird as well. For $850 I would want somewhere to put a pint on milk and some shopping! :haha:

I wish they would make more strollers that have that luggage rolling capability. I can do it with the Sola, but only because I'm short and its more of a coincidence than a real design element that they intentionally added. Although it is one of the reasons I bought it. Its such a good feature for people who don't drive. Makes it so much easier to fold and get it up stairs from the subway or onto a bus or whatever. And it means that the stroller can still be full-size and decent weight, but more manageable so that you can have all the features that might not be there with an umbrella stroller. There's my stroller rant! :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> I feel the same way about my dog's "germs" as well. I think when they are family you don't really think of them as the germ-ridden beasts others might :haha:
> :

Who are these other people thinking my babies are germ ridden beasts?! I'll kick their butts! :haha: in fairness in the last 10 days our youngest dog has rolled in and then eaten a dead fish he found, and washed that down with some cat poop and one of the other dogs vomit :dohh: in terms of cloth, it's great that you can order newborn diapers! That is something I am still not 100% on what I'm going to do. Newborn are so expensive and I will need so many, so I spoke to a few people and they said if I have size 1 little lambs fitteds they are most likely to be ok. I have lots of size 1 fitteds, so I'm oping they'll be ok, especially since I'm expecting a beast! So it's great to be able to order the newborn nappies and then just send them back. I would say maybe get them from around 36/37 weeks, and then plenty of time should she arrive early, and I would imagine by the time she's two months the rest will all fit. Unless she's a little bitty one!

Steph, what's a PITA? 

Nimbec :haha: at the thought of a little chihuahua barking at a Great Dane!!! 

Ukgirl :shock: that battery powered pram!!! I am 100% sure most of the things on it are totally unnecessary (lights one the front? An LCD temperature display?!) but it's still flipping cool!


----------



## kealz194

Ong doggy lover the thought of your dog eating a dead fish, poop and vomit made me heave! Im quite sensitive with things like that, in fact, seeing people put things in there mouth that don't belong in there make me awful sick! My oh really likes to push my buttons with that one! My cats kept eating the tinsel from the tree over Christmas! That made me sick :( lol omg that pushchair looks amazing ukgirl!!!! If only all push hairs did that! It's basket could definatly be bigger and it could be a double buggy lol I'd be happy x


----------



## doggylover

Sorry Kealz!!!! I have to say the cat poop part was particularly gross and I was squealing for Simon to come and sort the dog out :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Bleugh!!! hahaha your dogs are gross!!  The pram is rather pointless really, its just a seat unit and not a very good one at that but it LIGHTS UP oooooh and has a phone charger annnnnd it tells you how far you've walked! LOL I'm thinking that pram is for the parents comfort rather than the child's! xx 

I'm still in bed <3 saturdays!!!


----------



## kealz194

Oh I'm so jealous of you right now candy! I don't remember the last lay in I had, Paige is up so early and I have to be up with her apparently! Why she can't just go and play in her room and watch tv is beyond me!!! This morning she pulled my eyelids up and was like "mummy cereal!!! Wake up mummy up up up up up up" siiiigh, I tried to get an extra half hour but just wasn't happening, she put her cold feet and hands all over my back, started playing with my hair but it just hurt! Yet now were up she wants to go play in her room!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrr! I was hoping to get some catch up sleep before little man gets here I don't honk it's going to happen somehow!


----------



## ukgirl23

I saw your facebook rant Kealz and it had me laughing LOL I remember the days of annoying toddlers! I'm making the most of my weekends before I have to do it all again. Mine come in to get me up to make their breakfast then they go build a fort or play a game together. Usually I take them out on saturdays but its raining and Aaron's going to play football so lazy day for meeeeee :D 
Connie gets into bed Aaron's side and puts her cold feet on him, she says he's warmer because he's fatter hahaha!


----------



## doggylover

Awwwwwww Kealz, Paige is just enthusiastic about life :haha: you should have gotten her some cereal and brought her back to bed with you!

And yes, ukgirl, my dogs are disgraceful. And disobedient :dohh: but those wee faces would melt any heart :haha: I imagine that's the sort of pram overly rich people buy, as you say, for themselves rather than baby.

So I just booked our first little holiday away for when baby is here! Only to England for a wedding, but still! Now, technically at the minute the baby isn't coming as I couldn't book them as they have no name! But the helpful easyjet customer services man said they just add them on once they arrive :) exciting!


----------



## ukgirl23

thats great doggylover! it's good to get away when you've had a baby it's refreshing even if it is just to the uk lol xx 

I have dates and times for my baby shower but I cant decide where to hold it... I'm thinking pizza hut or toby carvery or something like that.. its more of a meal than a shower... I'm calling it dinner with friends with baby related talk  

but Im wondering if its fair to invite people to a shower/meal and expect them to pay for themselves :/


----------



## kealz194

Aw that's nice doggylover! It's still your first little holiday away together so it will be special! Where abouts in England are you going to? We took Paige to feutreventura for our first holiday when she was nearly a year! Probably won't be having a family holiday for a while now! My mum is saving up to take us all to Disneyland Florida when Paige is 6ish! Cannot wait!!!! We would never ba able to afford it other wise! Only 4.5 more years haha!!! Xxx


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl no question- it's Pizza Hut all the way in my book!! I don't think it's rude to ask them to pay for themselves, if its just dinner and baby chat, as a bit of a catch up before benson arrives.

We are heading to a wedding in Rotherham (not quite fuertaventura!) and then to dh's parents in Norfolk. Because he is from England any holidays we take for many years will be to his family so we can see them, and they can see baby, as much as possible. Flights are so expensive though (£170, which when typing doesn't seem like much, maybe I'm a cheapskate?!) so we won't get to go often, and I hate the thought of my in laws only seeing the baby a few times a years. They come over to us as well, but again it's expensive :( so yeah, no foreign holidays for us for a long time.

Although mil also said she wants to take us all to Disney in about 6 years. I shall allow her to do so :mrgreen:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggylover I just read your whole post but all my brain keeps thinking is 'pizza hut' lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh I was thinking pizzahut was the best bet too. I guess everyone can chip in on the final bill or put a fiver in or whatever. 10 people is like 5 large pizzas but you get free salad mmmmmmmmmmm salad.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm food


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about my dog's "germs" as well. I think when they are family you don't really think of them as the germ-ridden beasts others might :haha:
> :
> 
> Who are these other people thinking my babies are germ ridden beasts?! I'll kick their butts! :haha: in fairness in the last 10 days our youngest dog has rolled in and then eaten a dead fish he found, and washed that down with some cat poop and one of the other dogs vomit :dohh: in terms of cloth, it's great that you can order newborn diapers! That is something I am still not 100% on what I'm going to do. Newborn are so expensive and I will need so many, so I spoke to a few people and they said if I have size 1 little lambs fitteds they are most likely to be ok. I have lots of size 1 fitteds, so I'm oping they'll be ok, especially since I'm expecting a beast! So it's great to be able to order the newborn nappies and then just send them back. I would say maybe get them from around 36/37 weeks, and then plenty of time should she arrive early, and I would imagine by the time she's two months the rest will all fit. Unless she's a little bitty one!
> 
> Steph, what's a PITA?
> 
> Nimbec :haha: at the thought of a little chihuahua barking at a Great Dane!!!
> 
> Ukgirl :shock: that battery powered pram!!! I am 100% sure most of the things on it are totally unnecessary (lights one the front? An LCD temperature display?!) but it's still flipping cool!Click to expand...


PITA means Pain In The Ass :haha:

OK ladies, you have made me officially crave Pizza for breakfast lol. Rob wont be home till tonight, so I cant even send him to get some lol. I guess I will have to find something healthy :dohh:

Its so funny to hear you guys talk about Disney in Florida. I take it for granted that I live so close (3 hour drive). I usually go up there each year for Halloween horror nights, but I havnt been to the actually kids parts EVER lol.
My dream vacation would be Ireland, Scotland, or Greece lol. I guess we all want what we cant have :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Doggy lover £170 is crazy considering ur only over the way from us!!! I'd love to go to Ireland! I have to say I have a thing for an Irish accent! Lol! Steph its crazy, for us, family of 4 its like £8,000 ish not including spending money for 2 weeks!!!! And you go every halloween? Lol so not fair! I have a confession ladies, I keep having naughty dreams about James McAvoy and Tom hardy!!! Like awfully naughty naughty dreams! And I'm a sleep talker!!!! My oh heard me mumbling toms name last night!!!!! I didn't even know what to say omg lol!!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Kealz :rofl: I don't even know who those two are (I'm thinking sports people?) but very very funny!!!

Steph, oh :blush: I thought PITA was a breed of dog :haha: like maybe in America you call pit bulls that or something :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

uk ladies, did any of you catch 16 kids and counting last night?? I just watched it on catch up.. omg.. that is mental! She plans to have more kids too... do you think it's possible to become addicted to being pregnant? I love being pregnant and I definitely miss my bump and wriggly baby inside when I've had my baby but I don't think I could have 16 kids. I'm having the coil after Benson, me and Aaron have agreed that at 3 kids our family is completed. Plus I need to have my own life at some point! :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol i log on and it takes me to this last page and you all are talking about PIZZA! I went to a buffet yesterday at Pizza Pro here in town on a sorta date with OH! Oh my goodness it was absolutely delicious. 


I am hungry all the time and now you have me thinking about eating again! I don't even know what i read anymore from like page 797 or so either.....When i go into the DR he is going to tell me what a fat ass i am!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl we have the Duggers here in Arkansas that have 20 kids. They have a show called 20 kids and counting and they have the same theory that it is God's plan for how many children they have and when HE thinks they shouldn't have anymore then he won't let them get pregnant. Crazy crap there i swear. Not this woman...I am still debating on having one more for the sake of Emmaleigh not being lonely(like my youngest DS was). Words there are thinking...i have no idea yet were that will fall.


----------



## ukgirl23

i saw the lady in America with 20 kids on a tv show here, I saw a bit where they were actually on the way to hospital to have her baby and she was talking about having one more after this one was out and how soon after they could try. I really don't understand it because they don't get any time to enjoy the babies and kids they already have. 

It was hard to imagine having more babies after having my first for a while. I didn't want to try for more until a year or so after having Connie. Took me 4 years to decide to have this baby lol. 2 is hard work, 3's going to be interesting I couldn't imagine having 20!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wow... lots to catch up on. Chatty ladies!

Small dogs v.s big dogs: I LOVE big dogs. I am not a small dog person at all, especially if my cat is bigger! Growing up I had a black lab/shepherd mix and then a pure bred german shepherd who ended up the size of a horse. Big dogs make me happy and I feel so comfortable around them because it's what I grew up with. As soon as DH and I have a house with a yard we want to get our own dog. I'd really like a Bernese Mountain Dog! They're sooooo pretty!

Babies licking the floor/Babies and pets: :rofl: Last night we hosted a friends B-day party, and one of our other friends has a little girl who is just shy of a year old. So they came for a little bit to visit. The little girl doesn't really crawl, but she she does a butt shimmy to get around. Anyway, our coffee table has glass doors on it and she kept trying to lick them! :shrug: I was like, uh... I wouldn't like those if I were you... they're not going to be very tasty! lol

Also, last night was the first time our cat Hadrian has every really met a baby. The little girl has been here before, but now while she was mobile enough to actually go over to him and she LOVES cats. So it was very interesting to see how the cat was going to react... he let her shimmy over to him and he was kind of checking her out... and he let her pet him a couple of times, but then she squealed and he bolted! lol Poor cat. Not used to hearing that decible. He did let her try again later though, but she squealed before she even touched him that time, so he took off again. :haha:

Pizza Hut: Mmmmmmm..... I do love pizza hut, although what I really want right now is some poutine. I could devour a nice big plate of poutine!

ukgirl: on asking people about paying for supper: I would say if it's just a catch up dinner then it's certainly not rude to ask people to pay or at least chip in, if it's more "shower" and people will be buying you gifts and stuff then maybe just ask for a small contribution from each person? 

I think that's it... sorry if I missed anything! Last night was a late night and I'm not really fully awake yet. :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

UK I agree with readytomum - if it's more a 'get together' just to celebrate the new baby then I think it would be appropriate to have/ask/expect people to chip in, however if it's more like a shower and there are gifts involved I would prob foot the pizza bill myself :) some people may bring a small something for baby even if the intention is just catching up with family anyways though!


----------



## ukgirl23

see this is the thing, after the whole crazy MIL thing I don't like getting baby presents because I feel like other people are taking over, I know that sounds insane and I know myself it's irrational too but it's just the way I feel after everything with my previous marriage. So I was going to tell people not to bring gifts anyway. I was going to have a few games to play, and maybe a baby cake and some baby shower balloons so maybe I should foot the bill I'm just now trying to figure how much 10 people at pizza hut are going to cost me :/ I have legal bills to pay this month too


----------



## doggylover

Honestly, if you say to people "no gifts, just a nice dinner for us all and I'll bring the yummy cake!" Then I think it's more than reasonable to expect they would pay. If I was invited, I wouldn't feel comfortable for you to pay for my dinner just because I show up. 

Readytomum :haha: at your cat! He'd better get used to loud, screaming noises soon! Funny I hadn't even thought about our cat and the baby. Our cat is such a weirdo, he never comes in to cuddle anymore, just comes for his food then leaves again!

I missed the 16 kids show, I might watch it online now just to experience her craziness :haha: Am I right in saying that the American family with 20 kids, all the kids names start with the same letter?


----------



## Mommabrown

Had to share a photo of me and Laurynn! She is so ready to meet her baby sister!


Doggylover yes they all start with a J! Personally i am not one to keep patterns or same letter names going. 


I have been thinking about a baby shower but i don't want to ask anyone if they are going to throw me one so i have just left it up in the air.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20130112_102523.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Honestly, if you say to people "no gifts, just a nice dinner for us all and I'll bring the yummy cake!" Then I think it's more than reasonable to expect they would pay. If I was invited, I wouldn't feel comfortable for you to pay for my dinner just because I show up.
> 
> Readytomum :haha: at your cat! He'd better get used to loud, screaming noises soon! Funny I hadn't even thought about our cat and the baby. Our cat is such a weirdo, he never comes in to cuddle anymore, just comes for his food then leaves again!
> 
> I missed the 16 kids show, I might watch it online now just to experience her craziness :haha: Am I right in saying that the American family with 20 kids, all the kids names start with the same letter?

Yeah the poor guy has got a big shock coming! lol That's why it was good he got his first taste of baby last night. Start getting him ready. :haha: He's a cuddle whore, so he's always desperate for attention. I think he'll be ok with baby wanting to pet him, but the noise will certainly be an adjustment for him!

Yes all the kinds in "20 and Counting" have the same first letter... I think it's J? I watched a few episodes a few years ago. Can't believe that show is still on the air. Bunch of nut-jobs if you ask me.... :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Kealz that really made me LOL!! 

Ukgirl I agree with the others...I'm undecided what to do as I live quite a way from friends so I'm thinking its unfair to expect them to come to me? So maybe I should travel to them and meet up somewhere maybe Pizza Hut?! Or a coffee shop....maybe cheaper if I have to foot the bill...grrr and I know this sounds really silly but I have an irrational fear that nobody will turn up :(


----------



## kirstabelle

On the Duggar thing, because there are so many kids the older siblings get assigned a younger sibling to help each day to dress and get breakfast and help with homework etc. Obviously this is just my opinion and people can do what they want, but I think it is wrong to have so many children that you expect older siblings to take on parental responsibilities. That's not really the role of an older sibling and I think its an unfair expectation. Obviously older kids will help out with younger kids in any size family, you know helping them with little things and keeping a eye on them if you are not around etc. But I think its not appropriate to actually have an expectation that daily parenting responsibilities will be taken on by your other kids when deciding to have more children. Just my two cents!


----------



## ooSweetPea

doggylover said:


> Honestly, if you say to people "no gifts, just a nice dinner for us all and I'll bring the yummy cake!" Then I think it's more than reasonable to expect they would pay. If I was invited, I wouldn't feel comfortable for you to pay for my dinner just because I show up.

My thoughts exactly! Especially if you say it's just a get together there is no reason for people not to pay for themselves :) and if you are bringing a cake I think that is plenty for you to be doing sweets.


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec, I live with the fear that if I invite people to something nobody will show up too. My mum said I've been that way since I was little and used to wait in the driveway on my birthday to make sure if people drove down the street they didn't miss our house and just leave :blush: and still now I always feel that way when I invite people round.

Kirstabelle totally agree about that family, it's not fair to ask older kids to look after younger ones in that way. If you decide to have 20 kids, you need to make sure *you* look after them!

And as for all their names beginning with a J...:wacko: I bet some of the names they don't even like, they just chose to keep in with the theme. Ridiculous.

Mmmm some more of my cloth nappies arrived today. Itti bittis. They are SO SOFT I just want to snuggle them all day long!


----------



## kirstabelle

ooSweetPea said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, if you say to people "no gifts, just a nice dinner for us all and I'll bring the yummy cake!" Then I think it's more than reasonable to expect they would pay. If I was invited, I wouldn't feel comfortable for you to pay for my dinner just because I show up.
> 
> My thoughts exactly! Especially if you say it's just a get together there is no reason for people not to pay for themselves :) and if you are bringing a cake I think that is plenty for you to be doing sweets.Click to expand...

Yep, I agree with this as well. Especially as you are saying "no gifts" I think that is a perfectly reasonable and lovely idea.


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggy, yes I thought the newborn rental idea was great! I did the math and figured out that even if I buy a stash of newborn dipes and use them for two children, that will still be more expensive than renting the diapers twice. It would also be a good way for someone who wasn't sure they would manage cloth diapering as you could rent the diapers, try it, and if you decide you hate it you may still have saved money over disposables (the rental ends up being $60 a month) or you will only have lost a small amount of money over buying your own dipes. And if you decide you like it you have two months of the rental to gather your own stash of bigger diapers. No loss really. :shrug:

ETA Yay for getting diapers in the mail today too! I LOVE getting diaper mail. It is my favourite!


----------



## doggylover

$60 a month is a great price! I don't know how expensive the diapers are with you, but the ones I had looked at were all between £8 and £12, and to get enough to do a day (say 10-12) that would be about £120...and I'd probably need more than 12 and only use them for around a month until my monster baby grows out of them, so if they did that here I'd be all for it!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks everyone! I'm thinking in a cafe or pub and bring my own food like little sandwiches and shit. LOL.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I have no idea where to start with nappies? where are you buying yours from and how much do they cost? xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> thanks everyone! I'm thinking in a cafe or pub and bring my own food like little sandwiches and shit. LOL.

I'm doing something like that for my local baby shower with friends. My mom is holding a big shower in Windsor for all our family at a restaurant with dinner supplied etc. But I wanted to do something small and fun for my friends here in Toronto as well. So my sister has offered to host it at her house and we've decided to make it co-ed. So we'll have about 10 people over, and have little finger munchies, play some games and have fun! Over Christmas and NY when they had all the big sales on frozen appetizer stuff I bought a few boxes and tossed them in my freezer. So we'll heat those up, maybe do some sandwich fingers, and have a cake. Nothing too fancy or formal, and DH will end off the gathering by giving us a dramatic reading of "Go the F*ck To Sleep." :haha: I don't know if that book is as popular over in the UK as it is here... but oh my goodness it's hilarious.


----------



## doggylover

Ive been looking online a pile and decided that while ill get a couple of different bits, fitteds and wraps will be the main port of call for newborn/first few months, as everyone says they are most reliable. I also plan on getting some prefolds to use with my wraps and shells, and then try out some cheap pockets when baby is bigger. I've looked at loads of websites:

Clean green nappy machine
Kingdom of fluff
Millie's nappies
Fill your pants
Kittykins
Twinkle on the web
Baby bots
Lizzie's real nappies
As well as brand own websites.


So far I have:

*Nappies*
2 itti bitti all in ones (from itti bitti website, got on sale so £10 for both)
2 itti bitti snap in ones (as above)
4 little lamb fitted size 1s (little lamb website, on sale £20 for 4)
10 bamboo little lamb fitted size 1s (little lamb website, on sale so £60 for 10)
30 bamboo tots bots bamboozle fitted in size 1 and 2 (preloved on eBay, £80. Also got 5 wraps, lots of inserts and 20 reusable wipes)

*Wraps for fitted*
2 rumparooz (fill you pants website, £8 each)
1 grovia shell (fill your pants. £12.50)
1 happy heinys (fill your pants, £7.80)
1 blueberry mini (Millie's nappies website, can't remember price!)
1 tots bots (Kittykins website, £11)
1 thirsties (kittykins, £9)

So I've spent around £230 and as far as I can tell, that will do us for at least 6 months unless my baby is huge, or one of the systems doesn't work for us.


----------



## ukgirl23

Go the fuck to sleep had me and Aaron i stitches its so true haha.. I might have mine in my house yet and send Aaron out with the kids to softplay cinema or out for food. its only 2 hours so not a huge deal. we have a shop here called iceland which sell those party boxes for a pound each. So I will probably get some of those. 

Doggylover you have quite a stash of nappies there!!! I just cant seem to get started they are so expensive! And Im picky I guess I will have to just do it. but Im wondering if I should stat CDing from 1 month onwards when baby is not pooing as much haha. 

Well nesting is officially kicking in I was up at 9 ON A SUNDAY!!!! To clear a book shelf haha... oh help!


----------



## doggylover

Oh honestly compared to what some people have, I have hardly any cloth! And the bulk of mine is preloved, which is great as it was much cheaper.

If you don't mind buying some preloved look on clothnappytree.com or on the forum on here and you can get some good deals. The wraps I got in my preloved bundle aren't very good, but the nappies are still soft (and no stains!) and lots of liners etc as well which is great.

I love Iceland party food. One of my favourite things about Christmas is going to wee parties and having that!


----------



## ukgirl23

I looked on ebay but I didn't like some of them, I don't mind preloved, actually I prefer them as all the prep has already been done. I will check out that website. I'm only after all in 2s.

Sometimes when I cba to cook i bung loads of those party foods in the oven and tell the kids we're having a party... shhhh  bad mummy!!


----------



## doggylover

Hahaha that's amazing! I will remember that trick for the future - both not having to cook AND getting party food would mean I'm likely to do it all too often!

I only have my itti bitti all in2 for now, but love it so much. They just seem to make the most sense to me, so I'm planning on using them heavily in future as well.


----------



## Jenny_J

Hiya ladies....how are you all this afternoon?

I cannot find a cot bumper or set that I like :( 

I want something not brightly coloured or covered in patterns, and that isn't like 50 quid. Arrrrrrggggggggggggggggg.


----------



## ukgirl23

jenny look in sainsburies they had some nice ones in there for about £25, bed in a bag type thing xx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, I've got 10 grovia all in 2s now in my basket they all come with a liner and a booster vut they advise for a full set to have 10 shells and 20 liners so do I buy an extra 20 liners and boosters or can I not just use the ones I get with the other shells?


----------



## ukgirl23

oooops dont worry I misread the listing, you have to buy the soakers seperat so I'll need 20


----------



## doggylover

Oh I'm so jealous I love the grovia so so much! Can't wait to find out what gender this baby is to buy them all up! I love love love the woodlands pattern....I hope you got one!

I'm going to buy maybe around 3 grovia shells and then about 7 extra inserts (so 10 in total) as ill be using them once baby is a bit bigger and won't need changed as much, so that (along with my other nappies) should see me through a day.

Jenny have you tried tesco and asda? They both have baby events on at the minute so everything is reduced. Not sure if they have what you like, but maybe worth a wee peek.


----------



## ukgirl23

I got woodlands. owls. planes. then colours black. brown. blue. ice. yellow and kiwi I got a few more but Ive forgotten them. I am thinking of starting from about 1 month. I love grovia too they are perfect for me as I have a lot of washing to do as it is. this cuts down on a lot plus they are one size so they should last Benson about 3 years :)


----------



## doggylover

You've just made me even more jealous...Benson is going to have the best looking bum in England!!! Are you going to use disposables until he fits them well? We bought 1 pack of newborn disposables to use in the hospital, and just incase our nappies don't fit right away. I'll be gutted if they don't, as I've been so annoyed with my mum who keeps implying that CD is too difficult, and we shouldn't bother and just use pampers all the time. 

What she fails to realise is that just makes me more determined!


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh I'll be using pampers for the first month while babies bowels stabilize lol, like another lady on here said before, I don't fancy scrubbing meconium out of my new nappies lol plus newborns poo between every feed. I love all the printed nappies I've seen. Have you seen the animal ones you can buy/ I think they are minkymoo they are super cute.

I was having the same talk with my aunt who CD'ed my cousin 22 years ago, she only had flats and rubber pant covers she was amazed at how far CDing has come. It is much simpler now than it was and with all-in-1s and all-in-2s it's really almost the same as using disposables. Plus I think they look nicer.


----------



## doggylover

My family just aren't interested in it at all, which makes me sad. My mum actually asked if she can still use disposables when she babysits, and I just said "but why would you when we will have these available, and all YOU have to do is take them off and put them into a bag for ME to take care of?" Maybe once we start she will realise how much easier they are now than when she used them (30 years ago!!!)

Yep, we want to wait for the real sticky stuff to be out of the way before beginning :haha: I've read that it starts to transition after about 3 days, so I'm hoping after the first week we will be good to go (as long as they fit!)


----------



## ukgirl23

they should fit fine, have you got poppers or velcro? you can always stick in an extra soaker to bulk it out a bit I guess, I'm the first person on my mums side to us CDs so my mum is really interested in it. My dad hasn't got a clue what I'm talking about lol. I agree with you, if you have CDs there people should use them, they are basically the same as disposables anyway. I'm sure she will change her mind when she sees how easy it is like you said... Aaron was against them before I showed him what they were now he is happy to use them too xx


----------



## nimbec

Jenny I was exactly the same so I opted for eBay! I got a mamas papas scrapbook boy bumper & quilt set for £25 it's been hardly used and looks like new! Just a thought! 

Gosh Doggylover & Ukgirl hats off to you both cloth diapering :) uk do you do it with your first two? I just couldn't face the extra work/washing lazy I know plus the initial outlay is scary :S but if that's what you guys want to do then everyone and your relatives should respect that!! 

I just had a show down with my mother over my dog. She feels very strongly that he should not be allowd near baby, on sofa or my bed!! Clearly I would NEVER leave them unattended but they will learn to live along side each other not be separated grrrrr he's such a tiny boy too only weighs 1.5 pounds and is harmless as proven by his behaviour around my friends newborn! Rant over sorry!!! Just incase u have one near you 99p stores have all johnsons baby stuff for 99p the same size as in boots for nearly £2 

Hope you are all ok!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I didn't nimbec, I wish I had but it wasn't available to me in Norway at that time, Their baby products are rather basic unfortunately. That sucks about your mum. Hopefully when she sees how good your doggy is around baby she'll relax a bit xx


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all, sorry not been posting much but ive been trying to keep up reading, this thread moves so fast! 

Doggylover, sorry to hear your mum isnt enthused about CD, I agree with others if thats what you have chose to do she should respect it and do as you do 

UKgirl, dont blame you for using disposies for the start though, I agree that new baby poo is NOT pleasant and i cant imagine having to wash it out of anything! 

Clothed bums are very cute, Im with Nimbec though, just a little bit lazy lol, can barely keep up with all the washing and ironing now! lol

Nimbec, sorry to hear your mum is upsetting you over the dog, its common sense with these things really, my dog wasnt at all used to children when DS was born so we had to be really careful (we have a minature schnauzer) but hes never had an aggressive bone in his body, the only problem we had was he was very curious and would try and jump up the moses basket etc.Hes fine now though and they are the best of friends, Harrison tends to terrorise Rocky now!

AFM, had MW appointment on Friday, nothing major to report, BP fine, urine fine, movement fine, got MATB1 at last and my bump is measuring a week ahead which im quite pleased about as i could have sworn im a lot bigger than that :wacko:
Has anyone had the whooping cough jab yet (not wanting to get into a pro vs neg conversation re jabs) just wondered as im having mine tomorrow


----------



## Steph82

Hi Ladies,

Doggylover and UKgirl, I love the look of CD but I'm very lazy too and couldnt get myself to do more laundry then I need to. Plus, with LO being in daycare from 3 months on, its just easier to do disposable :shrug:.

Melissa, I received the whooping cough vac before I got pregnant and my doc gave it to OH when he had to do his bloodwork. I didn't have any issues with it. To me, I would rather be covered just in case... that way LO has one less thing to worry about... (or I do :haha:)...
At my appointment on Thursday I measured 1 week ahead as well... but they say that the measurements are not that accurate anyways, so my doc said nothing to worry about.

AFM, busy day today. OH is in town and we are trying to get as much done as possible (while he is here). It's 3pm now, and I could take a nap already lol.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Melissa I had my jab last Wednesday, it stings a little but nothing too bad. I've had a bit of a reaction to it a lump where I was injected but I'm a sensitive sole - I have Midwiffe appt in the morning and will mention it then but am not worried as I'm a nurse! 

Sat watching one born every minute hehe oh looks terrified lol!!!


----------



## doggylover

I totally understand why people don't want to cloth diaper- to be honest until I was actually pregnant I had never even thought about it. I think it's been something for me to concentrate on during pregnancy, and I think I'm going to be someone who spends all their money and time on cute diapers rather than cute clothes!!

Nimbec sorry to hear about your mum and your dog. She'll change her mind we she sees how he gets along with lo. Also, does he really only weigh 1.5lbs?! One of our dogs weighs 40kg which I think is about 88lbs!!! I can't imagine such a little doggy! 

Melissa I haven't had my whooping cough jab yet but I've heard some people say it left their arm really sore. My flu jab did, so I imagine this one will be sore as well. 

I'm so annoyed- the new mortgage company we are sorting out with contacted my boss without mentioning it to me. Which means I could t mention it to him as I didn't know, so he sent me an email about it and I feel awful for it having been sprung on him. Plus he is going to have to tell them that my contract isn't being renewed and I'm worried it will affect our application. Unless I can convince him to be stage truth for us. :growlmad:


----------



## nimbec

Free Doggylover so annoying how rude of them to contact him without consulting you first!!!!! Yes he is really tiny about 12 inches long and about 10inches tall roughly lol es teeny weeny!!! He fits in the length between my wrist and elbow! I love big dogs too!! We had to labs when I was young. Ill post a pic later if I can get on computer I don't think u can do it from a phone..


----------



## doggylover

Oh that is itty bitty! Bless him, he could sit on the baby (although fingers crossed he won't) and do not a button of damage! The baby will already weigh more than him!! 

I sent my boss a very apologetic email, and he emailed me straight back (we are both so cool to be doing work emails on Sunday night) saying it was no problem, but I'm still annoyed, and worried that this will screw up the application.


----------



## nimbec

Eek fingers crossed he maybe able to word it in a way that isn't lying but isn't strictly the truth......


----------



## doggylover

I'm hoping so. I'm counting on the fact that he felt awful about telling a pregnant woman her job wasn't being renewed, and won't want to have to be the bearer of bad news on this front as well :haha: he's probably remembering me sobbing in his office and trying desperately to think of ways he can phrase things so he never has to deal with that again!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm wiped today ladies!

Hosting that birthday party till so late on Friday night has still got me beat, and today has been a very busy day! I made a COSTO run with my SIL this morning and stocked up on bulk items from there. Came home and had lunch. Then DH and I went to Toys R Us to add some small things to our registry and to pick out our crib mattress. Then we went on a bus adventure to the Sears Outlet center to look at recliners and ordered a new one which will be delivered on Wednesday. Had some Thai food for dinner at a restaurant near us and then had to go and get regular groceries before heading back home.

I'm so achy and my ribs are sore! My feet are definitely swollen too after all the walking/standing. So I'm sitting in a comfy chair at home now with my feet up, just counting down to reasonable bed time. :haha:

Tomorrow I'm supposed to be meeting up with a girlfriend to try and find a dress for my sisters wedding. :dohh: The last thing I want to think about right now is having to walk around a mall for hours... but I really need to start looking for this dress. I need something in dark purple that will still fit me in 2 months time when bump grows some more. I hate clothes shopping at the best of times. Sigh.


----------



## lily28

Hello girls, how was your weekend?

I was out mostly meeting friends, but I think I caught a cold, I have a headache and the sniffles... :(

Dogs: don't let anyone stick their noses to your bussiness especially when it comes to your fur babies.
I miss my doggy terribly, he passed away a few years back and I keep thinking about him lately. I wish I had him with me these days. He and my baby boy would become the best of friends. 
I'm day dreaming of the day I will adopt a new doggy after baby is here and we have a bit of a routine and order in our lives! It is not a home to me unless there is a doggy around!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: I feel your pain about shopping for a dress for the wedding!! I also hate shopping, and have a wedding the week after I am due, so am very concerned about what on earth to get!! And being constrained by colour definitely isn't going to make it easier for you. It sounds like you had a super busy weekend, no wonder you are so tired!

Lily: Totally agree that a house isn't a home without a dog. Sorry to hear that you lost your dog - I think it is as much grief as if a person died, and while some people probably think that's insane to say, I believe it! I lost 3 dogs in 2 years, and it was heartbreaking. But hopefulyl in the future you can get a brand new fur baby to go along with your (hopefully!) no so furry baby!

Afm...Monday again?! How is this possible?!!?


----------



## nimbec

I totally agree on the fur babies they are very much part of the familly and leave a gaping hole in your life when they are gone :( 

Hope everyone is ok? I had midwife appt this morning and baby is now not breech whoop whoop! Although having a section anyway so I suppose technically it makes no difference lol 

Off for my anti d this afternoon - ouch not looking forward to it :(


----------



## Mommabrown

That is awesome news nimbec!! Emmaleigh was still laying sideways at my last OB appt so i guess i will find out tomorrow. 

I am so nervous today just waiting till tomorrow for my appointment at the specialst. I had myself convienced she was ok until closer and closer time gets to this appt...now i worry what if something is wrong...i will love her no matter what and care for her regardless....it is really alot to take in at this point. I can't wait to get all this over with.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello everyone.. great news that babies are no longer sideways! Mommabrown I am really praying hard for your LO to get good results at the specialist tomorrow. xxx

Ivr been looki g at the third tri boards and now Ive decided to stop... Ive read too many about ladies waters going and Im starting to worry so Im sticking in here only for the last tri.

Do you know what?? You know you are very pregnant when you finish having very lovely alone time with the OH and the first thought on your brain is to go make chicken soup... it was soooo yummy! Lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

Hello ladies.... Hope everyone is having a great day & staying warm. The high here today is set for 30 F with a low of 15 F tonight.... EEEEKKKK! I live in West Central Texas for a reason darn it!!!!

lily.... Sorry to hear about your 4 legged baby. I can't imagine life without my 2 girls (great danes). They keep me grounded & help maintain what little sanity I have left! I can't wait til Mason comes, I just know they are going to be the best of buds. DH & I have a bet on which one of my girls is going to claim him as their own first!!!

Well I made it back from my 1 hour GTT test... Keeping my fingers crossed that I passed!!! I really do not want to go back for the 3 hour test. I find it a little ridiculous that they don't get the test results for 48-72 hours, that's total BS! I wish I would have taken my meter with me so I could have checked it & known myself in 2 seconds..... 

We got our living room floor sanded & refinished this weekend! I left for my cousin's baby shower on Saturday & came home to a house full of dust!!! I almost freaked out at first, but DH ushered me into our bedroom where I spent the remaining part of the evening until all the dust settled. I have to admit.... He did a FANTASTIC job & they look amazing! I tried taking a couple of pictures yesterday, but I couldn't get any to take that show the floor the justice it deserves. Something about the lighting when I take a picture it changes the way it looks completely.... 

Wishing everyone a great day!!!!


----------



## lily28

Girls, have you looked into car seats? I was thinking I would leave it up to DH, because he is the one using the car, but he said he leaves that to me too...


----------



## maybesoon

oh gosh lily.... I have looked at car seats a million times. I just can't make up my mind!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily I'm getting one that fits my stroller, Graco Evo, I can't remember the name but it was £99 ... 

Doggylover - OMG I'm so happy I just managed to find a lady on ebay selling 15 CDs for £24 inc postage.. :D They are GRobaby which was the old name GroVia went by, Lollipop pop n grow, and babyland, and her baby was a boy too :D yay.. I just HOPE I win them now! £24 is much nicer than £300 lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

I've spent a little bit of time looking at car seats... but we don't actually own a car, so it will just be for traveling in other people's cars. :dohh: Seems like such a waste, but it will be necessary on at least a few occasions. Especially if we choose to rent a car this summer to get away for some short vacations with LO.

doggylover: So I found a dress today! I was pretty impressed to find something so nice on the first day of looking!! And it didn't even take that long really. Pretty painless over-all... well, expect for the price tag. Thankfully it was on sale though, so it wasn't as painful as it could have been. There's room for the bump to grow still, so hopefully it will fit just fine just on March 2nd! It's even very flattering and not just an "i'm pregnant so I'm wearing a sheet" type deal. I'll look like a hot mamma (to be!) :haha:

maybesoon: fingers crossed the test went well!! I haven't heard yet whether they're going to make me do it yet or not... I have my next DR's appointment on Friday, so I imagine she might mention something then.

mommabrown: I hope your appointment goes well, and that everything is as it should be with the little lady! You'll have lots of support though if anything needs to be done to make things better for her. :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

awww mommabrown.... Best of luck at your appointment. Keep us updated!


----------



## lily28

Momma brown I'm sure everything will be fine! I can't wait for your update.

Aargh.. I know nothing about car seats, I don't use the car, we have it just for DH to go to work and back, we almost never use it. I also think it is a huge waste of money, so I'm looking for one that we will use from age 0-4 years old, and will not cost too much.

A travel system is out of the question, it has to be a seat that stays in the car and we will not have to take out all the time.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Lily I'm getting one that fits my stroller, Graco Evo, I can't remember the name but it was £99 ...
> 
> Doggylover - OMG I'm so happy I just managed to find a lady on ebay selling 15 CDs for £24 inc postage.. :D They are GRobaby which was the old name GroVia went by, Lollipop pop n grow, and babyland, and her baby was a boy too :D yay.. I just HOPE I win them now! £24 is much nicer than £300 lol

Unbelievably jealous!!! I never find good stuff on eBay! Fingers crossed for you!

Nimbec glad to hear the little man is no longer breech. I've been panicking a lot about this in the last week, for no reason. So I'm looking forward to my next mw appointment in 2 weeks when she'll finally tell me where my baby is! 

Mommabrown :hugs: I am sending lots of positive energy to you and Emmaleigh for tomorrow.

Maybesoon: we sanded our floors recently and they look so much better too! Glad your dh took care of the dust (I had to do that in our house!)

Readytomum, that is impressive work to get a dress on the first outing! You'll have to put up a picture of you and bump before you head to the wedding, showing it off!

Lily: Car seats wise, I bought the maxi-cosi cabriofix for £79 as it was on sale. It fits our travel system without adapters, and fits an isofix base, which is easiest for me as I use my car to get anywhere (no other choice!) I think you are right, get one that does from 0-4 and don't worry about it fitting a travel system. I know that kiddicare have examples of some of those car seats, and their price tag is pretty painless. Just one example:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_51_10751_-1_14569_147961_10001_14568

Afm, not much new at all!


----------



## ukgirl23

I dont think you can get seats from birth til 4 can you? I would say to buy the cheapest seat you can or sometimes babiesrus hire out carseats we had Connie's first seat on loan for 0-9 months we just paid monthly. then we exchanged it for a stage 2seat. Dont buy second hand though because safety regulations constantly change with car seats xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg you can buy from birth til 4 years old!! I never knew that! Lol ... yes do that then xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ladies...i have ate through a package of chocolate donuts this morning....stress eating...lol...Thanks when i talk with OH he keeps me pretty positive but i am very nervous today...don't even want to know how i am going to act tomorrow! 

Lily We have to drive everywhere we go so we bought a travel system. It makes it easier to take walks and keeps peoples nasty cootie germs to themselves for us. And as she gets bigger she can just use the stroller. I only paid $60.00 for the whole thing here at a resale shop. Lady bought all this stuff for a girl and ended up having a boy!!! So i got it at a pretty good steal. I am not sure what to really tell you to get as our circumstances are very different.


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I'm going to tell my in laws to get a 0-4 car seat so when we go over we don't have to take our on the flight with us.


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... I helped with the clean up... But I couldn't stand breathing all the dust he had flying all over. So we waited for it to settle & then both tackled the huge mess. It was a nightmare, but totally worth the gorgeous floor we have now!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thats a good idea doggylover. Thank you for sharing the link too. I have baby weaver seats upto 11 years for Connie and Lucas they are a really good make and have functional bits too like cup holders and small pockets. Connie will be giving her seat up when Benson is here though. She'll have to sit in the middle seat. Im hoping to put her booster in still. I told Aaron about the carseat and now I think we will buy that one instead as its cheaper all together. Im having a bargain hunt day lol. 

mommabrown sending you massive hugs hun... you really deserve a break! I hope all goes well tomorrow and if nothing else I hope you get answers xxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh glad to be of service Ukgirl :) the 0-4 are such a bargain, which seems counter intuitive as they last so long! Will you get three seats in the back of your car ok? I know my aunt and uncle have to have my oldest cousin (5, his brothers are 3 and 5 months) in the front seat now, as they don't all fit. I don't like the idea of that at all. Also, dh just handed me a package that arrived today - it's one of my nappy wraps which is ADORABLE (https://www.fluffheaven.com/index.php/catalog/product/gallery/id/1195/image/3321/) and my wet bag for my change bag :happydance: I'm worried as the wrap seems tiny!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

That link isnt working on my phone hun.. Im not sure about them all fitting but if they dont its no a problem as Connie is old enough to go with out her carseat now. We have a vauxhall meriva which is quite spacious in the back so fingers crossed.. Which wet nappy bag did you get? I was looking at the minky mint stripe wet bag but Im really not sure I just need those nappies on ebay first I wish had a buy it now option... after messaging her to ask what colours they were she replied that they are all green but I guess I cant complain since Im getting a good price on them and I can always add to my stash later on when money is better. 

rolly belly has begun yayyyy I feel like Ben is doing flips in there I keep telli g him hes getting too big for that now but hes not listening and I know he can hear me because when I bang around the kitchen he jumps haha. 2 people today told me I look like Im ready to drop... it really does scare me when people comment on how big my bump is. I can not wait to get my fundal measurements next friday for somr peace of mind xx


----------



## melissasbump

We got a 0-4 kiddicare car seat for H its fantastic and was only 45 pound new. Although its 0-4 its for babies over 20lb so not for a newborn, H was in it from about 6 months oldx


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl I got a monkey foot wet bag (the hedgehog pattern) I got the medium as it said it was enough to hold 2-3 nappies when out, but it looks kind of small. I'm not sure if I'm overestimating how big nappies are (I should go upstairs and pack some in to see!) or if it is just pretty small. There are so many choices, all so pretty! It's weird that the eBay listing nappies are all green - you'd think she would have wanted some variety?! But as you say, super cheap so definitely no complaining! I imagine a Meriva will have loads of room for 3 car seats!

After we are done with our cabriofix we had supposed we would go on to a maxi cosi pearl car seat, but now I'm thinking a 0-4 might be a better option, and just save the isofix for when the next one comes along...


----------



## ukgirl23

I was looking at the monkey foot bags too they have a nice apple print bag. I do worry why she didnt want a selection of colours.. You might need a bigger wet bag for travelling on the plane but for small trips out they should be fine xx I was going for the car seat that fits to the chasis of the evo but Its not needed if we can get one seat for half the price and lasts longer. If I didnt have other kids to spend cash on I probably would have both seats though. xx


----------



## melissasbump

oh doggylover, just seen your link, yes thats the exact car seat we have, apologies, we only used it facing forward, so yes suitable from birth rear facing, didnt mean to confuse anyone, its a great car seat, my parents have the same seat for their car too


----------



## doggylover

Oh I didn't realise you can use that seat rear facing as well. They are amazing value!!

Ukgirl, yeah I think I am going to get some bigger wet bags as well, maybe not the monkey foot ones though as they are pretty expensive. A cheaply big one for when we travel. And I am searching high and low for a nice looking nappy bucket for the nursery. The only ones I see aren't as nice looking as I would like!


----------



## ukgirl23

I found a wet bag with a draw string which can hang on the back of a door which I will probably use I cant remember the name of it but It closes so that no smells escape so you dont need the bucket. I know what you mean about the wet bags looking very pretty x


----------



## nimbec

Just a quick one to say hi! 

Good luck tomorrow mommabrown ill be thinking of you!!! 

Wow I must look at that link sounds fab 4yrs use- Blimey! 

Hope all ok, I survived the anti d jab :) now just got to get Wednesdays mini op out the way! It's really worrying me :(


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls, just stopping by!! ;0)

Got a busy week this week, had midwife today. She was concerned I hadnt heard from a consultant yet. I am measuring ahead on fundal height but thats expected as I had a tummy before falling preggers! Anyway, called hospital and I am booked in for a 28 week growth scan on Thursday. 

I have my GTT tomorrow. YAY... not. 

I also have booked a 4d scan for Saturday! So excited!! How is everyone feeling?!!? xxx


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo you've got a busy few days ahead! Are you having the growth scan just to confirm baby's size after your fundal is measuring ahead? Your 4d scan will be great- you have to post the pictures for us to see. Good luck for your gtt- I'm sure you will be fine :)

Nimbec, I am sure your op will go just fine, but I think it's totally natural to worry, especially when pregnant. And glad to hear you survived your jab.

Ukgirl I just found some cheap wet bags on tiny nippers, everything they have is so cheap! I'm wondering about the quality though...


----------



## TeAmo

I am under consultant care for BMI, (which is a complete waste of time!!) and because of my son's kidney problems . I was under it last time too and had the most straightforward pregnancy and labour... so anyway this time I have had no contact from them at all. I wasnt really that bothered but today the midwife was! So she called the hospital and got me booked in for growth scan on Thursday. The reason being that they cant monitor growth well with me being SO ABSOLUTELY FRICKING HUGE... that was sarcasm jut in case you didnt get it. Im a bit bitter arent i. haha. I will have another scan at 32 weeks too I believe but will know on Thursday. 

Yes 4d scan will be awesome. The one with my son was amazing. :) GTT sucks be better than being at work! xx


----------



## maybesoon

ok ladies... I guess I'm just over emotional these days.... One of my dear cousins who lives 4 hours away asked me to post a preggo pic on our family facebook page so she & her parents could see me since we live so far apart & I haven't made the trip there since being pregnant. 

So I posted a bump picture. Now we have a 2nd cousin who is retired & feels the need to comment on every single post anyone makes at all whether it's on their personal page or the family page (I have her blocked from seeing the posts I put on my personal page). 

So within 30 seconds of my picture uploading the to family fb page she makes a comment stating "Oh Chantel, you have always been just straight up & down, but now that you are pregnant you have lots of curves and you are now a beautiful woman"..... One of my cousins replies to her "Peggy, that was just plain rude, so she was ugly before getting pregnant?".... Well this started a huge argument on my family page (that I set up 2 1/2 years ago so we could all stay connected). DH was involved in posting a comment about less being more & sometime's people just need to know when to keep their opinions to themselves. Well finally this morning (while waiting for my GTT) I was reading through all of the posts with that cousin trying to dig herself out (only making it worse) talking about how I have "always" been skinny. Well the majority of that side of my family are on the large side. There's only a couple of us who have remained small. So I finally had enough & made a comment "Peggy, yes... I have, AM & will most likely always be skinny. As I read through your comments, I realize that you have an issue with my size. I'm sorry you spend your entire day baking things such as brownies, breads, cakes, pies, etc. & then spend your entire night eating them. Maybe if you tried a little restraint on what you shove in your mouth & got up & got some exercise the way that I do, you too would be thin..... Oh wait, that wasn't a very nice thing to say.... My point is, sometimes you need to think about what you are saying to people. You pointing out my size & saying now that I have a huge stomach & boobs (to match yours) that makes me beautiful to you is no different than me pointing out you have an ass the size of an elephant & maybe if you would lose some of that weight you would be beautiful.... Just remember less is more & sometimes people really don't give 2 shits what you think.... I'm happy with how I look & I hate to disappoint you, but I'm pretty damn sure that after my little man is born, I will go right back to being "straight up & down"....

I think I went a little overboard, but I just couldn't hold it in anymore. I'm so sick & tired of her always talking shit about how "skinny" I am.... I have always had curves, I just don't wear the type of clothing around her that would show that stuff. I only see this woman a couple of times a year at a family reunion & Relay for Life neither of which are situations where I would be dressed in anything but baggy t-shirts & wind/jogging pants (comfy clothes)....

Sorry for the rant ladies.....


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo, Good luck for you GTT tomorrow... I'm sure you'll pass just find.
Mommabrown, please let us know how tomorrow goes for you! Try not be nervous, I'm sure everything will go well!!

I never heard back from my doc today (they said they would call if my GTT test came back high or low Iron). Their office closes in 30 min so I hope that means I'm clear!!

AFM... WHAT A DAY! I walked into work at 8am this morning to find out that a motorcycle had crashed into the back of our building (about 2 offices away from me). The whole office smelt like gasoline and fire. Guess the motorcyclist hit the building last night at 11.30 and one of our guys found him at 6.30 this morning! Needless to say... Not a pretty sight! Police were here all day trying to sort through what happened. Looks like a suicide. He hit the wall going about 160mph without so much as a brake mark. He had left his helmet at the other end of the parking lot. By noon they had finally cleared the body out of here and are still doing the cleanup outside (since te impact "spread the pieces" quite far).
Turns out it was the director from our sister company next door who quit last month... So now the entire office has been in a very odd mood all day. So ready to go home and try to get the picture out of my head (since I saw A LOT)... Totally wish I could drink tonight, but I guess some chocolate ice cream will have to do! 
Sorry if that post was a little gross/ dark... I just needed to vent I guess.


----------



## TeAmo

^^ hahahaha OMG. WOW. :) You said what you needed to say! xx


----------



## maybesoon

Wow Steph.... That's crazy! Hope you weren't in the office all day breathing in those gas fumes! I can't imagine trying to get any work done with all that stuff going on in the same building! They should have sent everyone home for the day until they got it all under control.... I say go home, prop your feet up & enjoy that ice cream!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Steph that's awful!! So sorry you had to see this. I used to work in a &e and some of the sights I saw where truly awful so I can totally relate to how you feel. The best thing you can do is talk about it LOTS and eventually the pics will disappear from your head. (((Hugs))) 

Maybesoon go girl!!!!! You said what needed to be said hehe I was chuckling whilst reading it thinking I may borrow some of it when I'm told that next time ;) !! 

Good luck to everyone having GTT tests it seems I've escaped that one! I hope!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks nimbec.... How the heck did you get out of the GTT??? Lucky you!!!

I just get so sick & tired of everyone constantly commenting about how my boobs have gotten SOOOOO BIG & OH MY, YOUR REALLY SHOWING.... No crap isn't that what normally happens when women get pregnant?!?!?! And it's not just that one 2nd cousin, it's been a lot of people.... And some of them are women that I would have NEVER said anything like that when they were pregnant. It's just getting old already & we still have approximately 3 months of that crap to put up with....... ugh


----------



## TeAmo

Steph82 said:


> TeAmo, Good luck for you GTT tomorrow... I'm sure you'll pass just find.
> Mommabrown, please let us know how tomorrow goes for you! Try not be nervous, I'm sure everything will go well!!
> 
> I never heard back from my doc today (they said they would call if my GTT test came back high or low Iron). Their office closes in 30 min so I hope that means I'm clear!!
> 
> AFM... WHAT A DAY! I walked into work at 8am this morning to find out that a motorcycle had crashed into the back of our building (about 2 offices away from me). The whole office smelt like gasoline and fire. Guess the motorcyclist hit the building last night at 11.30 and one of our guys found him at 6.30 this morning! Needless to say... Not a pretty sight! Police were here all day trying to sort through what happened. Looks like a suicide. He hit the wall going about 160mph without so much as a brake mark. He had left his helmet at the other end of the parking lot. By noon they had finally cleared the body out of here and are still doing the cleanup outside (since te impact "spread the pieces" quite far).
> Turns out it was the director from our sister company next door who quit last month... So now the entire office has been in a very odd mood all day. So ready to go home and try to get the picture out of my head (since I saw A LOT)... Totally wish I could drink tonight, but I guess some chocolate ice cream will have to do!
> Sorry if that post was a little gross/ dark... I just needed to vent I guess.

oh hun :hugs::hugs: not the thing you want to see! How shocking xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Urgh steph that isnt nice at all I hope you are feeling better now.. 

maybesoon well done for sticking up for yourself!

Horray for no gt test nimbec!! I dont have to have one either :D yay!

Teamo sorry to hear that you are back under consultant care. it is nice that you can have extra scans though. Im a bit sad that I might not get to see my Little Benny Benson until he is born xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

maybesoon said:


> Thanks nimbec.... How the heck did you get out of the GTT??? Lucky you!!!
> 
> I just get so sick & tired of everyone constantly commenting about how my boobs have gotten SOOOOO BIG & OH MY, YOUR REALLY SHOWING.... No crap isn't that what normally happens when women get pregnant?!?!?! And it's not just that one 2nd cousin, it's been a lot of people.... And some of them are women that I would have NEVER said anything like that when they were pregnant. It's just getting old already & we still have approximately 3 months of that crap to put up with....... ugh

I haven't gotten much of that so far... a few comments on my bump, but that's it. I'm pretty sure my boobs haven't really gotten any bigger at all! :blush: Even pregnant I'm doomed to be boob-less.


----------



## kirstabelle

maybesoon said:


> ok ladies... I guess I'm just over emotional these days.... One of my dear cousins who lives 4 hours away asked me to post a preggo pic on our family facebook page so she & her parents could see me since we live so far apart & I haven't made the trip there since being pregnant.
> 
> So I posted a bump picture. Now we have a 2nd cousin who is retired & feels the need to comment on every single post anyone makes at all whether it's on their personal page or the family page (I have her blocked from seeing the posts I put on my personal page).
> 
> So within 30 seconds of my picture uploading the to family fb page she makes a comment stating "Oh Chantel, you have always been just straight up & down, but now that you are pregnant you have lots of curves and you are now a beautiful woman"..... One of my cousins replies to her "Peggy, that was just plain rude, so she was ugly before getting pregnant?".... Well this started a huge argument on my family page (that I set up 2 1/2 years ago so we could all stay connected). DH was involved in posting a comment about less being more & sometime's people just need to know when to keep their opinions to themselves. Well finally this morning (while waiting for my GTT) I was reading through all of the posts with that cousin trying to dig herself out (only making it worse) talking about how I have "always" been skinny. Well the majority of that side of my family are on the large side. There's only a couple of us who have remained small. So I finally had enough & made a comment "Peggy, yes... I have, AM & will most likely always be skinny. As I read through your comments, I realize that you have an issue with my size. I'm sorry you spend your entire day baking things such as brownies, breads, cakes, pies, etc. & then spend your entire night eating them. Maybe if you tried a little restraint on what you shove in your mouth & got up & got some exercise the way that I do, you too would be thin..... Oh wait, that wasn't a very nice thing to say.... My point is, sometimes you need to think about what you are saying to people. You pointing out my size & saying now that I have a huge stomach & boobs (to match yours) that makes me beautiful to you is no different than me pointing out you have an ass the size of an elephant & maybe if you would lose some of that weight you would be beautiful.... Just remember less is more & sometimes people really don't give 2 shits what you think.... I'm happy with how I look & I hate to disappoint you, but I'm pretty damn sure that after my little man is born, I will go right back to being "straight up & down"....
> 
> I think I went a little overboard, but I just couldn't hold it in anymore. I'm so sick & tired of her always talking shit about how "skinny" I am.... I have always had curves, I just don't wear the type of clothing around her that would show that stuff. I only see this woman a couple of times a year at a family reunion & Relay for Life neither of which are situations where I would be dressed in anything but baggy t-shirts & wind/jogging pants (comfy clothes)....
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies.....

Good for you Maybe Soon! I completely agree and would have said something very similar. I have been experiencing similar "feedback" from people. I am also a small person who works out etc, and its like they were all waiting for me to get "fat" so that they could make comments about how "large" I am, as well as comments about my clothes because I have always liked to make an effort with the way I look and they are always trying to imply that now I am going to become a frump. No f*%$#^ way! Xmas, parties etc I was still there with my bump and heels and a cute little outfit. Screw you guys!! And, a baby bump is NOTHING like a big, fat belly!! That is a horrible thing to say. A baby bump is beautiful and filled with a new, growing baby! These jealous people will be all the more jealous in 4 months when we are back to being "skinny" AND have our beautiful babes in arms! I am sorry they upset you! x


----------



## kirstabelle

Did anyone's pediatrician have an opinion on what kind of thermometer is best to buy? The ear one? The temporal/forehead one?


----------



## ReadytoMum

I just noticed that I'm in double digits now!! Only 99 days to go!

Wow...hard to believe that in just over three months Peter will be here. :cloud9:

Have any of you ladies joined a pre-natal mom's group or anything? Or do you wait till you've had LO to find a new mom's group...? I'd really like to meet some mom's to be/new moms in my area, but not sure how to go about that? :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats on double digits readytomum!!
I waited with my other two to join groups. for the first few weeks I was too tired to do anything otherbthan sleep and clean up. I started going to groups as soon as I felt I had more energy. then we went to weigh and play.. baby massage.. wriggle and rhyme.. etc. I live next to a childrens center so it is quite easy for me I guess. I met lots of mums there whos children now go to the same school as Luke so its nice to chat to mums at school now and know he already had some friends so when I left him on his own he was happy. Im hoping to get out as soon as possible this time because although Benson wont get a lot out of it to start with I will get to come out of my Benson bubble and stay sane lol.

I prefer the ear thermometer I think its personal choice. You'll hear lots of 'best' places to get the temp from but in reality its not important. xx


----------



## lily28

Goodmorning everyone!

Yes there are car seats from newborn (with special pillows/support) till the age of 4, no need to buy a new one every few months. But one must choose carefully. I short listed 3, but I'm too lazy to post links. It really depends on the price for me right now, I will not spend a ton on something we will not use daily.

This is the baby bag I ordered: https://www.babymel.co.uk/product.php?shopprodid=48



ukgirl23 said:


> I can not wait to get my fundal measurements next friday for somr peace of mind xx

You are getting fundal measurements too Candy? Sweet! I'm getting mine on the last week of Jan, I still don't have an appointment though. Let us know how it goes!

*maybesoon* Oh hun, sorry you have to deal with those stupid people... I really can't understand the need to comment on someone's size, pregnant or not. I never do that, and to be honest I don't even think about it, so no need to comment on that. 
I also got comment like : now that you gained some weight you look so much better. 
All I want to answer is : it is not the weight that makes me look better stupid, it is happiness.
In all honesty I don't look "better" but I'm happier all the time therefore people perceive it as "glowing" or prettier. Fat storage has nothing to do with it.


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> I just noticed that I'm in double digits now!! Only 99 days to go!
> 
> Wow...hard to believe that in just over three months Peter will be here. :cloud9:
> 
> Have any of you ladies joined a pre-natal mom's group or anything? Or do you wait till you've had LO to find a new mom's group...? I'd really like to meet some mom's to be/new moms in my area, but not sure how to go about that? :shrug:

Yay on double digits!:happydance:
No mom's group yet, but I hope I will meet some new moms at my prenatal classes. There is always the park to meet new moms of course, and having our babies in Spring means plenty of outings there:thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo said:


> I am under consultant care for BMI, (which is a complete waste of time!!) and because of my son's kidney problems . I was under it last time too and had the most straightforward pregnancy and labour... so anyway this time I have had no contact from them at all. I wasnt really that bothered but today the midwife was! So she called the hospital and got me booked in for growth scan on Thursday. The reason being that they cant monitor growth well with me being SO ABSOLUTELY FRICKING HUGE... that was sarcasm jut in case you didnt get it. Im a bit bitter arent i. haha. I will have another scan at 32 weeks too I believe but will know on Thursday.
> 
> Yes 4d scan will be awesome. The one with my son was amazing. :) GTT sucks be better than being at work! xx

Oh I forgot that you are under (or supposed to be under!) consultant care! Look on the bright side- at least you get to see baby lots!!

Steph- oh whoa, what a horrible thing to have happen at work. The poor guy. And I can imagine totally horrific to have seen. Hope you managed to get home, have some ice cream and wipe the images from your mind.

Maybesoon - sorry to hear about your families rude comments :hugs:, but at least other members of the family were also saying hey that's really rude so you know it's not just your hormones. 

Readytomum: I feel you lack of boob pain!! Mine have no exploded to double Ds like I hoped!! Congrats on double figures! :happydance::happydance: I'm going to wait until after the birth to go to mums and tots groups. I'm going to go along with my SIL, and as they are usually on weekday mornings I can't until then really. But I think if you could pop along beforehand that'd be great! I'm sure everyone would be very welcoming!

Lily: I love love love that bag!! And I'm also hoping to get some fundal measurements done before the end of the month!

Afm....off to another thrilling day at work....:haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily I live that bag! Did you get the black stripe one? Its so cute.. yeh they dont measure fundal height until third tri here which is odd but it will make the.. wow youre huge.. comments easier to bare lol. Xx

have a good day at work doggylover.. must not have long left until mat leave?? Xx


----------



## doggylover

7 weeks and 3 days until maternity leave starts! (Not that I'm counting...!) It seems like forever away!!!

Yeah, I am looking forward to asking my midwife if my bump IS huge as my mother thinks, or if I'm just normal!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow I thought your Mat leave was sooner than that! omg I can barely get up for the school run, hats off to all you ladies who go to work!! lol.. Yesterday I got told I was look ready to drop, I said well I hope not, he has to bake for another 3 months yet!! some people don't think before they speak. 
Well as one crisis ends a new one begins in my life.. now it is damp and mold in our flat, we have known it was an issue for a while but usually keeping on top of it and bleaching it away once a month and opening our windows was helping. Now the mold has transformed into super mold than returns after 4 days of cleaning, its on the carpet and the ceiling now and we even have what looks like green dust on our clothes and furniture. I am so worried about my family having to live here, I have been trying to get someone out to look at it for us for ages, and finally they are coming on friday morning. But now we have to leave it and not clean it until then, which is gross!! I'm partly hoping they will deem it unsafe to live in and have to give us our rent and deposit back so we can move out lol x


----------



## doggylover

Oh no :( Damp and mould are a minor issue for us - in our ensuite it never seems to end no matter what we do, but certainly not as bad as that. Am I making this up or had you been to look at somewhere new to live recently? is that going ahead?

And yeah, 7.5 weeks seems like forever, and I thought after Christmas time would go more quickly. It is not. One teacher at school INSISTS on telling me every time we speak about how she went early with hers (7 weeks early) and was in labour at school. Brilliant, cheers for that!!!!


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Lily I live that bag! Did you get the black stripe one? Its so cute.. yeh they dont measure fundal height until third tri here which is odd but it will make the.. wow youre huge.. comments easier to bare lol. Xx
> 
> have a good day at work doggylover.. must not have long left until mat leave?? Xx



Navy stripe in fact! I think it is the only one I've seen that I can carry baby stuff in without feeling embarrassed. Why do I have such an aversion to all the "obviously" baby related things?:shrug:

I can't wait for this growth scan, I want to know how big he is by now... Sooo curious, and I'm dying for a new pic!:wohoo:

I had some mold in the bathroom, but I got rid of it easily, I scrabbed the tiles really well with disinfectant and then clothes detergent (really works) and voila, all mold is gone. Hasn't returned for weeks now.

Doggy lover, oh dear, is she crazy telling you horror stories? I hate it when they do that.
All I want to do when I hear horror stories is :ignore:


----------



## doggylover

Yes, horror story central in my school! One woman told me last week all about her breech birth, and I've had stories of women basically being DECIMATED by the enormous beast they had inside them :cry: It's terrifying! I'm now convinced my labour will go as follows:

-Water break in classroom in front of teenagers
-Baby is breech and coming so fast no time to get to hospital
-No pain relief therefore available and baby forces it's way out using force equivilent to a jackhammer
-I am left split into two with a baby who is large enough to get up and walk away unaided

Thanks for that, my wonderful colleagues!


----------



## lily28

Oh gosh, they are super silly, don't listen to the stories. If they come back to you for more stories please stop them. Tell them you are already worried like every future mother and you don't need extra stress. 
One of the reasons I NEVER ask women about their labors and births is their dire need to make everything appear dramatic, and themselves martyrs or war heroes.
Fortunately my best friend never went to detail about hers, and she just tells me birth is wonderful you are going to love it! This is what I need to hear! ;)


----------



## kealz194

That was out of order of her to tell you her horror story! Don't worry hun, every birth is different! And you will be fine! Don't listen to people's stories, when I was pregnant with Paige, I had a customer who always commented on how big I was and she thinks it was gonna be a huge baby! Just before I was gonna go on maternity leave she decided to scare me one final time! I had enough and basically told her to shove it, and how horrible she was to scare me! I'm a first time mum for heavens sake and scared enough as it is!!! Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> Did anyone's pediatrician have an opinion on what kind of thermometer is best to buy? The ear one? The temporal/forehead one?

Our pediatrician just said no rectal ones. :haha:

In the hospital with Maisie, they used a digital one under her arm to take her temp (which they do every couple of hours). They gave it to us. I also have one that takes the temp a lot faster that I use under her arm or in her mouth sometimes (she HATES us taking her temp, but if we stick it in her mouth, she'll chew on it and I've found even that is accurate enough). When a baby has a fever high enough to be concerned about (101+, according to the doctor; No big scary concern until 105+ according to the nurse we talked to when dd was sick a couple months ago! :wacko:) you're probably going to realize it without a thermometer anyway (at least I have.. maybe just been lucky). I've only used a thermometer to see just how high her temp was after already realizing she had a fever. I think maybe the reason our ped doesn't have a preference is that any way you do it (even half-correctly) is going to be accurate _enough_ any time there's actual cause for alarm in a little one.


----------



## lily28

I will use a flexi digital thermometer under the arm. There is the option of the dummy/pacifier thermometer, and the ear thermometer, but I think they are a waste, if your baby has fever you will take it to the doc anyway.

bleeeh day today, I'm having irregular braxton hicks :( I want them to go away...


----------



## LittleSpy

TeAmo said:


> <snip> So she called the hospital and got me booked in for growth scan on Thursday. The reason being that they cant monitor growth well with me being SO ABSOLUTELY FRICKING HUGE... that was sarcasm jut in case you didnt get it. Im a bit bitter arent i. haha. I will have another scan at 32 weeks too I believe but will know on Thursday.
> 
> Yes 4d scan will be awesome. The one with my son was amazing. :) GTT sucks be better than being at work! xx

Aw, that's silly. I've gotten the impression you and I are close to the same size (don't remember why I think that :wacko:)... and my OBs just measure my belly like anyone else's. :shrug: Well, they did with Maisie. I'm only about 10 pounds heavier this pregnancy so I imagine they'll do the same.

But, yay for a growth scan!! My OB charges like $75 for those for entertainment purposes. :winkwink: Enjoy it! I only got one u/s after 20 weeks with dd1 and that was at 40 weeks 3 days to make sure my placenta and fluid levels were alright to continue the pregnancy for as long as dd decided to stay put. Was pretty pointless considering they scared the shit out of me telling me she was over 8 pounds "give or take a pound" (and of course all I could think about was "give" a pound!) and I decided to schedule an induction for that week anyway. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Yes, horror story central in my school! One woman told me last week all about her breech birth, and I've had stories of women basically being DECIMATED by the enormous beast they had inside them :cry: It's terrifying! I'm now convinced my labour will go as follows:
> 
> -Water break in classroom in front of teenagers
> -Baby is breech and coming so fast no time to get to hospital
> -No pain relief therefore available and baby forces it's way out using force equivilent to a jackhammer
> -I am left split into two with a baby who is large enough to get up and walk away unaided
> 
> Thanks for that, my wonderful colleagues!

Bwahahaha that is horrible! I am not laughing at you... Just at the fact that I too tend to remember and envision all the horrible parts I've been told... I guess I do it to prepare myself... This way I can only be positively surprised :dohh:

I've taken that far enough now, that whenever anyone asks me how I'm doing I say: getting all the sleep I can now cause once he is here, I will never sleep again :haha:. Keeps people from making stupid comments like: your life will never be the same, forget the word sleep, enjoy showers now because you will never have any time for yourself again, bla bla bla

I wish I would get another scan (even if the reasoning was silly)... But I don't think that will happen for me until maybe the very end.


----------



## doggylover

Steph I know what you mean - I had 3 women in the school office yesterday telling me "Even when they grow up you will never sleep the same again. Your life isn't going to be your own...you'll wish for your freedom back"

What people seem to fail to realise is that we actually kinda (just kinda! :haha:) *WANT* this baby and we *WANT* our lives to change. We seem to be under the, apparently foolish, impression that our lives will change for the better!!!!

I try not to listen to the horror stories, but they are just so full of them here! Luckily my SIL is very blase about her birth experience with my nephew, and it's my brother (who is a dr) who tell us how awful it was. She did have it very rough, but unlike every other person I seem to know, doesn't feel the need to wear that as a badge of honour, as you said lily, like a war hero!

Now, I don't know if this is common practice and I am missing something, but I read a thread where someone's LO hadn't pooped in about 3 days, so they stuck a rectal thermometer up there, gave it a wiggle, and apparently that will kick start things :shock: is this something mothers do!? I don't think I could stick something up my baby's butt!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ladies! Sometimes I feel like I'm losing it lately. DH keeps reasurring me that I'm perfectly normal & that these people are just idiots, but I over think thngs & start feeling like I am wrong for how I feel....

Eeekkkk on the mold issue! That can be a total nightmare. Hope you get a handle on it soon!

doggylover.... WOW on the stories..... I'd have to tell that woman to keep her mouth shut! I already have a bad enough fear that I will go into labor while driving too or from work (an hour 1 way) or that it will happen while I'm at work which is not a good thing as it's a tiny little country town I work in & there isn't a bunch of brain cells floating around this community..... I definately don't need help with any horror stories to add to my own imagination!!!

I was looking a thermometers last weekend. I haven't decided on that yet, but I will most likely be using the ear one.

Hope you ladies stay warm & have a great day. To all the outrageous people out there who comment on our bumps & boobs I say up theirs today!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

What kills me is all these people saying "your life is over as you know it" "you will never have a moment to yourself again" "it's not about just you anymore, you have a baby to think about".... ummmm Hey assholes, I didn't get pregnant on a drunken one night stand. I have wanted a baby for many many many years & have spent a shit ton of time at the doctor's office trying to do so. My little man was planned & as I see it my life just began the moment I got my BFF. It hasn't been about "just me" for longer than the mere 25 1/2 weeks I've been pregnant & as for never having a moment to myself again. I plan on raising my son to be an independent young man as I did with my step-sons. They never made it so that I couldn't find time to take a relaxing bath if I needed one.....

Sorry.... People really get under my skin these days! I can't wait to have my little Mason!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: Oh no!! I'm sorry to hear about the mold! The apartment that DH and I lived in before this one had some serious mold problems in the bathroom, especially along the ceiling because there was no ventilation or fan. We ended up taking our landlord to tennents court to get our lease broken. He was such an ass... he actually said this to the adjucdicator in court: "Well if she was willing to clean there wouldn't be any mold there, my wife cleans and we don't have mold. Why can't she clean too?" :dohh: He almost got himself thrown out several times for speaking out of turn. So did his wife actually. 

doggylover: some people are honestly just stupid... I think they must feel like they're being helpful or something, because I can't fathom why else someone would say those kind of things. You need to come up with a good "cut off" remark, so that as soon as someone starts down that path with unwanted advice or story telling, you can cut them off and be done with it. 

lily: I'm jealous you get a growth scan!! I have no idea how big Peter is... I've been looking up average baby size for different weeks online, but that's all I've got to go by. 

kealz: Ha! good on you. I'd have told her where to stick it too!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Now, I don't know if this is common practice and I am missing something, but I read a thread where someone's LO hadn't pooped in about 3 days, so they stuck a rectal thermometer up there, gave it a wiggle, and apparently that will kick start things :shock: is this something mothers do!? I don't think I could stick something up my baby's butt!!!

Lol, one you might have to stick a suppository up your baby's butt, I hope not but small babies deal better with suppositories than drinkable medicine.

To poop and thermometer: new babies that exclusively breastfeed don't necessarily poop 10 times a day. They sometimes take their sweet little time about it. Some even poop once a week, it is not unheard off. It doesn't mean they are constipated btw.
Putting some oil in their butt , or irritating the butt with something else like the tip of the thermometer may cause a bowel movement.:winkwink:
I know it sounds horrible, but I've heard this a thousand times, and it is not that horrible in real life.


----------



## lily28

maybesoon said:


> What kills me is all these people saying "your life is over as you know it" "you will never have a moment to yourself again" "it's not about just you anymore, you have a baby to think about".... ummmm Hey assholes, I didn't get pregnant on a drunken one night stand. I have wanted a baby for many many many years & have spent a shit ton of time at the doctor's office trying to do so. My little man was planned & as I see it my life just began the moment I got my BFF. It hasn't been about "just me" for longer than the mere 25 1/2 weeks I've been pregnant & as for never having a moment to myself again. I plan on raising my son to be an independent young man as I did with my step-sons. They never made it so that I couldn't find time to take a relaxing bath if I needed one.....
> 
> Sorry.... People really get under my skin these days! I can't wait to have my little Mason!!!

100% with you, you said it all!:thumbup:


ReadytoMum said:


> lily: I'm jealous you get a growth scan!! I have no idea how big Peter is... I've been looking up average baby size for different weeks online, but that's all I've got to go by.

My doc apparently thinks it is essential and I'm going to have it on week 30. I'm excited to see my little boy on the screen again!:happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, Yea we are looking around but we can't afford any of the places that are up for rent at the moment, the one we looked at was tiny, it is smaller than what we have now, and right now we live in a shoe box. We will have to wait until Benson is born before we can think about moving now, I hope they tell us its bad to live here so we can get out before. I never heard of putting a thermometer up my babies bum and wiggling it to make my babies poo, but then I had never heard of 0-4 car seats before yesterday, Lucas used to get so constipated on formula that he would bleed the doctor made me put a table spoon of malt extract in his milk on every feed then once he had a BM we could stop it worked for us. He had toilet problems right up until he was 2 years old :/ 

readytomum: some people are so stupid!! Mold has nothing to do with clean, it's to do with airflow and damp, no matter how much you clean it'll still come back if you have no ventilation, that is our problem here, we have a lead roof and no instillation so in the winter its warm inside and cold outside and the walls get condensated. We leave our windows open during the day but at night when it's raining and snowing we have no choice but to shut them.

We had been using detol mold and mildew remover which was only needing treatment 3 times during winter but now we see as soon as we clean it it's coming back it takes 4 days for it to regrow and it's scaring me to think I'm pregnant and have 2 kids in here and soon a baby! 

Lily I really love the bag I wish I could afford that stuff it looks so nice. Having a baby doesn't mean you have to have stuff that looks babyish, besides you are the one who has to wear the bag :) xx 

DO NOT listen to people's horror stories of birth. Everyone likes to exaggerate the truth when it comes to having a baby because it was a painful shocking experience. Of course it's not as bad as you think. Knowing that this is your first baby she should know to shut her mouth. I've had 2 kids and a 3 day labour.... if it was that bad do you think I would be here again??? no lol ... ignore them!! Some people think it's fun to scare the shit out of first time mums..

I'll tell you something else as well... when you are in L&D and the woman next door is screaming like she's dying do not freak out. I did I wanted to leave and go home my first time, the truth is that some women find that they have more power to push when they scream, but the truth is if you scream you loose power through your voice, but yeh that is why you'll hear really loud screaming. I promise you all it's really not so bad :hugs: xx


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon: people like that are ignorant, they think they know it all, comments like that really dont help and as you get closer to giving birth you'll only hear it more.. things like.. oh he's nearly here sleep while you can, oh you must be sad to be loosing your freedom?? I always say, I'm having a baby not going to jail lol. My life is so much better since having my babies. I would rather have them around than not!


----------



## kirstabelle

UKGirl, that is terrible that you are having to deal with mold that bad in a rental! Your landlord should be sending someone around to scrub it off for you at the very least! I hope they tell you that you don't need to live there anymore as well and that you can find something affordable and great elsewhere!

Thanks for the input on thermometers. There is so much conflicting advice. Glad the rectal temps are not essential! 

Lily I am like you. I don't like the super babyish things either. This is the diaper bag I want:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11697168

Ooooh, and its on sale today! Hmmm... should I just buy it today? Maybe! 

I think I am in the minority here on the labor thing. I am really not scared. I feel sort of concerned about the pain but only because I haven't felt it before although I definitely visualize it as being very, very painful. So its more the unknown that I am not sure of although I feel really confident that whatever happens I will be able to handle it. Our bodies were built for this and I trust my body. It got me pregnant, it keeps my baby safe and fed and growing stronger every day. I think it knows what its doing. I actually think its quite amazing (which may be why I find it so insulting and infuriating that people call it fat or large or whatever :growlmad:) I don't listen to the people who try to frighten me. Everyone will have a different experience of birth. I have been waiting for my baby for almost six years, there is nothing I wouldn't do to have her here with me, and if what's required is hours and hours of contractions and moaning and pushing and grunting and squatting and sweating... bring it on! Like UKGirl says if it was really that bad why are there so many people with more than one baby?! For goodness sakes, Crazy Duggar has 20! My mum says that when she was in the early stages of labor with my older brother (her first baby) she said that her nurse came in and took one look at her and told her that she could tell by the look on my mum's face that she was going to do great in labor. _That_ is what people should be telling first time mothers, not ridiculous fear mongering. *shakes fist at fear mongers, :haha:* We will all be fine ladies. I have complete confidence in all of us even if you are not sure about it yourselves yet :flower:

Hope we hear some news from Mommabrown today. Thinking mega positive thoughts for her today!


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl, no I am with you on the wiggling a thermometer up a baby's butt...I'm not for that! That sucks about not being able to move, but hopefully once benson is here things will look a little brighter.

Lily: yeah I've read that about breastfeed babies, so I did actually wonder why this woman was so concerned after just 2/3 days :shrug: I've heard up to 10 days can be ok for a bf baby. But my aunt recently took her LO to the doctor because he hadn't pooped in 6 days and the dr advised her to feed the baby (10 weeks at the time) orange juice to get it moving. To me that just sounds insane? Surely that isn't right to give such a young baby OJ? I'm pretty squeamish so the thought of anything up a butt doesn't sit well with me!

Kirstabelle: I'm actually not worried about labour at all (yet!). Whatever is going to happen will happen, and I know it will be pain like no other and I will quite probably not deal well - but it's only a few days at most (hopefully!) I do get a little freaked out with the scare mongers though, because they tell me things I've never thought about (like going into labour at work) but luckily I manage to put it out of my mind (usually!) And what a great story about your mom! I hope my drs think that about me when they see my face in labour and not "ok get the ear plugs in, she's gonna be a screamer!" :haha:

Maybesoon: totally with you - this baby was very well planned, dh and i waited until we were married, but we had been waiting to try for a very long time. And for people to imply that babies are a burden makes me angry. And when they say "I was never the same person - I lost myself and just became a mother"....exactly! That's what I want! I'm not that great really, being a mother will make me a much better person!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I couldnt agree more Kristabelle Im not scared of labour either its just a process but I do worry about needing an emergency section.. I see it on obem all the time. but thats just because of the unknown like you said. Did you get the bag?

doggylover once Benson is here we wont be home as much so it wont be so bad plus it will be warmer so not so condensed on the walls.. In norway the only thermometers they had were rectal ones it was hell taking her temp that way.. Their doctor uses the ear thermometer so Im going to get that one.

When Aaron fell asleep last night I sneaked back on ebay and bid on more nappies lol.. I now am winning a bumgenius a flip and tots bots hehe not i green I must add


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Steph I know what you mean - I had 3 women in the school office yesterday telling me "Even when they grow up you will never sleep the same again. Your life isn't going to be your own...you'll wish for your freedom back"
> 
> What people seem to fail to realise is that we actually kinda (just kinda! :haha:) *WANT* this baby and we *WANT* our lives to change. We seem to be under the, apparently foolish, impression that our lives will change for the better!!!!
> 
> I try not to listen to the horror stories, but they are just so full of them here! Luckily my SIL is very blase about her birth experience with my nephew, and it's my brother (who is a dr) who tell us how awful it was. She did have it very rough, but unlike every other person I seem to know, doesn't feel the need to wear that as a badge of honour, as you said lily, like a war hero!
> 
> Now, I don't know if this is common practice and I am missing something, but I read a thread where someone's LO hadn't pooped in about 3 days, so they stuck a rectal thermometer up there, gave it a wiggle, and apparently that will kick start things :shock: is this something mothers do!? I don't think I could stick something up my baby's butt!!!

1st of all, the mothers who were going on about "wishing" for their "freedom" back should have probably taken better measures not to ever get knocked up. :dohh: :growlmad: Morons. Yes I'm tired a lot and yes my daughter is a huge handful and yes sometimes she exhausts me completely; but she's the one and only reason I get out of bed some mornings. My life is soooooo much better with her in it and I could never have imagined loving someone so much.

As for baby poop -- Desperate times call for desprate measures. Except I used a cottonswab with some lubricant on it. I didn't even um.... penetrate -- it's more stimulation than anything, I think. But I never did it just because it's been a while since baby pooed. For older babies (over 8 weeks, maybe?), it can be common/normal for them not to poo every day. Sometimes only once or twice a week. But I used a cotton swab twice when dd was too young for solids or juice (so I couldn't try to solve it through her diet) and was straining and obviously very uncomfortable from being constipated. That, and bicycling her legs up to her tummy while she's on her back did seem to help her go those couple of times. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl: You had me onto eBay last night as well! Some great bargains on there, but I'm holding out and not buying anymore until LO is here (that said I'm still waiting on one lot of wraps to come!). I promise I will be good, I promise I will be good...!!! Are you winning them all so far. I saw lots of itti bittis on there for an insanely low price. Their d'lish snap in ones and bitti tutto are both all in 2s, and the snap in ones I have are so soft *I* want to wear them!!

Littlespy: I must remember your non-penetrative haha:) measures for the future. They all sound good :thumbup: And I cannot wait to have that feeling of love that you have for Maisie. Obviously I already love this LO, but I know it will be so different when they are actually here and I will love them for their person, rather than the idea of them (if that makes sense? :huh:) and you're right, anyone who gets on like their kids are a burden should have wrapped it before they tapped it. Which is something I often tell my uncle, who does nothing but moan about his three gorgeous sons....


----------



## ukgirl23

I have one ittibitti I thin. Im winning them all so far so fingers crossed. :D Im really not a fan of going down there but I didnuse the knees up method with my two when they couldnt go lol


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover.... I personally feel that if you lose yourself when you become a mom then you aren't doing something right. There is absolutely NO reason why you can't combine the 2. I did it with my step-sons. Yes, for the first couple of years they are totally dependent upon you & DH. However, as they grow older you teach them how to be independent people & you gain alone time back. It seems to me the women around me who constantly complain that they have NO time to themselves, no life, etc. because of their child or children are also the ones who spend most of their time playing on fb & watching tv. And when I say "most of their time" I mean the ones who are constantly posting on fb all day long. 

I can honestly say at 36, will be 37 May 2nd. I had all the time in the world for me, infact I had much more time for me than I wanted. But I know God has/had a plan for me & my little Mason. He knew the time wasn't right even when I was really trying & wanted a baby more than anything in the world. I now have my little miracle growing WILDLY within & I can't be more excited, ready & determined.


----------



## doggylover

You're so right actually about the parents whose kids are _always_ watching TV or online etc are the ones who complain the most.

Funny old world...:shrug:


----------



## kirstabelle

omg b and b keeps blocking my posts, I don't know why! :growlmad: I'm not even ranting just posting about diapers wtf?


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 said:


> To poop and thermometer: new babies that exclusively breastfeed don't necessarily poop 10 times a day. They sometimes take their sweet little time about it. Some even poop once a week, it is not unheard off. It doesn't mean they are constipated btw.

Diaper counts are important in the first few weeks to ensure baby is getting enough to eat. The hospital I go to actually had me (and everyone else) keep a nursing/pee/poo log and my lactation consultant and dd's pediatrician both wanted us to keep it up for the first week until we established she was gaining weight well. 

I was quite surprised, but just a few weeks ago, an IBCLC in a breastfeeding group I'm part of said, "... it is not normal for a baby less than 6 weeks old to have less than 3 poops a day." :shrug: I found it a bit shocking for her to make such a statement, but she did. I want to say that I _think_ what she _meant_ was actually more along the lines of _there *may* be cause for alarm that baby isn't getting enough to eat unless they have 3+ poopy diapers each day._ That would make more sense to me. Then you could have everything checked out and make sure baby is still gaining well and all that. I guess I just have issues with someone forcing such a hard and fast rule onto all babies.

I know I have mommy amnesia, but I swear I don't remember dealing with that much shit after the first couple of weeks or so. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Little Spy, I almost forgot to tell you! My hubby's cousin had her baby on Sunday, and she is a Violet too! They also hijacked my back-up middle name of Mae, so hopefully DH will agree to my first choice of Mia. Annelise Mia is my current fave. Mia is a Danish and Swedish pet form of Maria, which is my middle name that my mum gave to me because both my gran's are Mary but she thought that was too "old fashioned" and DH's dad's side of the family is Swedish. My fave name meaning for Annelise is also the Danish one "Graceful Light" so I feel like it all goes together. And our last name starts with an F so her initials don't spell anything weird :haha: My first favorite was Rowan for a middle name, but then her initials would be ARF... hmmmm maybe not :haha:


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> omg b and b keeps blocking my posts, I don't know why! :growlmad: I'm not even ranting just posting about diapers wtf?

Do you have particularly strong views on diapers?! :haha: my Internet has been playing up loads lately, and that combined with a moody iPad drives me insane, so I feel your pain!

Littlespy, my bf book says (I _think_) that it should be 1 poopy diaper on day 1, 2 poops on day 2... Right up until day 5 I think. Does that sound right? It sounds like a lot of pooping to me on day 5!! I know they only have itty bitty tummies so can't hold it but...still it sounds like a lot!


----------



## kirstabelle

Nope, I can't think of anything offensive about my diaper posts! I keep asking if you have looked at the chinese websites that sell diapers very cheaply. They also have wet bags and leggings etc. I am not going to post the links again in case b and b thinks I'm some sort of spammer and trying to sell you diapers Sheesh!

UKGirl I did get my bag, I got it in black dots pattern so it was even cheaper! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

And when I say cheap I mean like ~$5 a diaper. You can google alvababy or sunbaby to find them online. They get decent reviews on youtube. Good for padding out the stash I am thinking. They are pocket diapers.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hehe kristabelle well done! Mine is black with ladybirds inside I had to buy one that Aaron can use too so I couldnt get the nice flowery one I wanted hehe xx


----------



## kirstabelle

I understand UKGirl. Luckily my hubby would carry a bag with flowers on it and not care, although I think my bag is not too bad of a neutral choice although it deffo looks like a purse :haha: I will be carrying it 95% of the time anyway, so he's pretty safe.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok, im mega tired, my DS has decided hes forgotten what it is to STTN, hes always been such a good sleeper and its driving us all crazy not to mention exausting! lol

Doggylover, i dont think you have to "lose" yourself to be a mother, i agree some people do, but in my opinion thats their choice, dont get me wrongm my little boy is my whole world and like littlespy said, the reason to get up sometimes but i do get the occasional night out, and i was going swimming once a week before i got so huge. I think the best mummies are those who stay true to themselves and like you say, its not like you got pregant on a whim, everyone knows your life changes but you dont have to change "you" totally, its all about balance.

UKgirl, boo to the mould, i hope you can get it sorted or get your deposit back at the very least so you can move somewhere else.

Im sick of being told i look huge too, even though i know i do, its not nice when others say it to me. 

Re changing bags, ive got a pink lining bag from last time which is still useable ,so gonna stick with that for now, also got the free boots one(uk ladies) 

Re thermometers, we have a in the ear one for DS, i find it is easy to use and works well

My mind has now gone blank, just wanted to say, we have a 4d scan tomorrow, so excited!!


----------



## melissasbump

kirstabelle said:


> I understand UKGirl. Luckily my hubby would carry a bag with flowers on it and not care, although I think my bag is not too bad of a neutral choice although it deffo looks like a purse :haha: I will be carrying it 95% of the time anyway, so he's pretty safe.

my OH has his own bag, but hes never used it and has always been quite happy to use mine with flowers on bless him! lol


----------



## maybesoon

I haven't even really looked at diaper bags yet, but my DH lets his daughter paint his toe nails & has been wearing the same bead bracelet she made him for 2 years now on his wrist (yes with lots of pink beads)... So I'm pretty sure he won't mind carrying any bag I choose. 

We laugh almost daily now at the fact that he's the bleeding heart mommy type who never wants to say "no" to the kids or hurt their feelings & I'm the whip cracker dad who has no problem being the bad guy!!!! tehehehehe

melissasbump have fun with your scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

melissasbump said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> I understand UKGirl. Luckily my hubby would carry a bag with flowers on it and not care, although I think my bag is not too bad of a neutral choice although it deffo looks like a purse :haha: I will be carrying it 95% of the time anyway, so he's pretty safe.
> 
> my OH has his own bag, but hes never used it and has always been quite happy to use mine with flowers on bless him! lolClick to expand...

Yeah I think the psychology behind this is along the same lines of how my DH is happy to eat anything as long as he didn't have to cook it, he is happy to carry whatever bag as long as he is not responsible for packing it :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle: yep I have the alva baby ones in my favourites, and there is a uk site which sells eBay cheapies (it's called tiny nippers) and they seem to quality control check them etc, and like you say they are so cheap! I am planning on getting maybe around 10 for when baby is with my parents, as I thought if I prestuff them then it'll be as easy as disposables for them! Plus they have some seriously cute prints. I wasn't that keen on the idea of pockets at first, don't know why, but I am won over by their amazing price. The tiny nippers website also does super cheap wet bags, so I think I am going to get a couple more of those too!

Melissa, I am waiting on my pink lining bag arriving :happydance: they are so gorgeous! And I also got the free boots one! I'm not 100% sure what ill do with the free one yet...but I'm sure I'll find a use! Enjoy the scan tomorrow! I hope we'll get to see some pics? 

As I type dh is tearing the skirting board off the nursery as its all paint splattered from previous owners, and he said we have to get new skirting! We are going on Saturday to get the nursery paint as well! I remember thinking that we would start loads of stuff in January as that would be getting close to baby, and now we are halfway through! So exciting!


----------



## melissasbump

yep all being well il def post some pics!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol at your manly Dhs hahaha xxxx


----------



## Steph82

Lily you baby bag is gorgeous!! Most bags I looked at just seemed so expensive for the quality they are (around $100). I'm a bit of a purse snob, so it's hard to make me happy anyways... I also figured I would be using the diaper bag as a purse for at least the first year, so I want to love it.
I ordered a large purse from Tommy Hillfiger, hoping that I could use it as a baby bag but once it came in, I realized that it won't be big enough :growlmad:
Guess I will be looking for another diaper bag after all lol. Since I'm paying for it, OH will have to live with what I like lol... Or go buy his own (which he won't ahaha)

Any word from mommabrown? Still have all my fingers and toes crossed for Emmaleigh

As for nursery update... Yay doggylover for getting things moving! I have OH clearing his stuff out of the room today so I can start decorating and putting Grayson's clothes away! I have already filled two huge boxes with stuff for donation. It's amazing how many things get held onto over the years :dohh:. I still had a VCR in the closet .... Bahahah I don't even own any VHS tapes...:haha:

Maybesoon, OH and I are going to be similar I think when it comes to discipline! Lol I will def be the strict one... Unfortunately I don't think he realizes this :dohh:. He mentioned to me the other day: well when he acts up, just tell him to wait until I get home... Then I will be the mean one!
Yeah, I would love for be the push over mom that has no control over her kids and relays on dad for disciplining (especially since I have seen him discipline the dog:haha:... Very unsuccessfully)!! NEVER!! I can hold my own, thank you very much. I just hope he can too :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Grrr dh has annoyed me, despite his work in the nursery.

We have always allowed our dogs to sit up on the sofas with us (as long as they are clean!) I have no problem with it at all. But I said to dh before Xmas that after new year we needed to stop letting them up, as our youngest dog has a tendency to invite himself up, and when bubs arrives he can't just jump up whenever he likes. I want to phase it out slowly, so the dogs don't have a massive change, as that isn't fair. It's not fair to let them up and then one day bring home a screaming bundle, and they get told off for something that they have always been allowed to do. 

Well, dh agreed. But right now he has both dogs on the sofa with him. Like every night. He hasn't made an effort at all. And I just think its going to be so unfair on the dogs when baby comes and he yells at them, when they don't know any better. And of course he's all "well you let him up last night" yeah, ONCE, because he was sick and feeling rotten. Not every single night :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Yeah, I would love for be the push over mom that has no control over her kids and relays on dad for disciplining (especially since I have seen him discipline the dog:haha:... Very unsuccessfully)!! NEVER!! I can hold my own, thank you very much. I just hope he can too :wacko:

Hmm I think we will be the same - dh is such a pushover (see above message on dogs for clarification of this!!) I think he will be a super soft touch. I rule with an iron fist :haha:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I would love for be the push over mom that has no control over her kids and relays on dad for disciplining (especially since I have seen him discipline the dog:haha:... Very unsuccessfully)!! NEVER!! I can hold my own, thank you very much. I just hope he can too :wacko:
> 
> Hmm I think we will be the same - dh is such a pushover (see above message on dogs for clarification of this!!) I think he will be a super soft touch. I rule with an iron fist :haha:Click to expand...

Lol yeah I feel the same... I think my big thing is consistency... OH will play with the dog one minute (even when I tell him not too play because dog is getting aggressive and I don't want that behavior when LO is here) and then yell when the dog is playing too ruff... Granted ... Cody actually is NOT playing but Rob doesn't see that :dohh:. I just ask him to please not "play" with him at all because I don't want him to do it later with LO (example: Cody will growl if he has a bone.. Rob thinks its funny so he keeps teasing him. I tell him to please not do it because I Grayson tries to grab it, Cody will think its ok to growl )

I just hope he is not so delusional when Grayson misbehaves lol. I'm a firm believer in: if you set a consequence, you actually have to follow through!

I have started making Cody stay only on one end of the couch (where I have blankets laid out). I'm hoping that he won't feel left out this way but there will be limitations on what he can do :shrug:


----------



## Steph82

Sorry for all the typos... Been using my phone and its a pain lol


----------



## doggylover

I think we might be married to the same man :haha: mine is just the same - rolling around on the floor with the dogs one minute, then yelling the next when they get over excited :dohh:

I think consistency is definitely a key thing for LOs. At dinner the other night my nephew was screaming because he was told he couldn't have his pacifier. The screaming went on for about 15 minutes to the point where he got himself insanely worked up (he's 19 months).....and he got so upset he was offered his pacifier to calm down. :huh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

With kids it's 100% about consistency!!! 

When I worked at the daycare we would get parents come and talk to us all the time to ask us why the kids listened to us so much better than they did to them. It almost always came down to consistent rules. If the child was misbehaving they went into time out. They could kick and scream all they wanted to, but we weren't going to give in, whereas at home, mom or dad would cave which just reinforced that screaming and throwing a tantrum is how to get your way. :dohh: When kids know what their boundaries are, they're more likely to respect them. When they don't have firm lines there's too much wiggle room and kids will test that.

doggylover: Your poor nephew! What mixed messages. I personally hate pacifiers, and will be trying my hardest to avoid ever using one. I'm not judging those who do, I just don't think they're necessary and don't want to go down that path if I can't help it!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah I had three solid years of watching other people parent their kids when I was doing all that childcare. I can assure you I have learned a lot from other people's mistakes.

My OH is pretty good with discipline and understands how to discipline the dog mostly. I am better at it because I think I have a better understanding of how the dog perceives behaviors. Like at dinner time when we are eating she will try to get our attention by clicking her nails on the floor. OH will look at her or tell her off and I am like "she doesn't care, any attention is attention" and he just always forgets. I am going to start kicking her out of the dining room as we have never had a dining room with a door until now. Party's over. I too rule with an iron fist :haha: I am only worried about leaving baby with my inlaws. They are terrible with the dog and don't listen to anything I say. :growlmad: I can just see them putting her in disposables and doing all sorts of things I hate. It is going to be so infuriating and is the one thing I am dreading. I am also dreading them never leaving me alone once baby is here. I am already planning to not introduce bottles for the longest possible time just so that nobody can have her. :haha: Yes, I am aware that this makes me a control freak, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## maybesoon

lmao!!! doggylover I was just thinking "wow, it's like she is talking totally about my hubby"!!!! 

The one thing that drives me the most crazy is that dh's kiddos know exactly how to manipulate him. They will ask him to do something & on the odd chance he actually tells them "no" or "not now" they will continue to ask him until he gives in. I on the other hand am the "I answered you once, that's your answer, ask me again & there will be consequences". I just don't have time for that type of crap. They also use the "Daddy, I LOVE YOU" every single time they think they might even get into trouble. Once they say those magic words, he melts & forgets any & everything they have done. Waiting on them hand & foot.... ummmm Not NO but Hell NO. They are 7 & 5 years old. By golly they can get up off their butts & put their dirty dishes in the sink & they can come into the living room if they want to tell him something. Until recently (because I put my foot down) they would sit in their rooms & yell "Daddy, I need you" & he would stop whatever he was doing at the time & go see what they wanted. If it was a drink, snack whatever, he would get it for them & take it too them then when they were done they would summon him back to their room where he would take the trash, empty cup whatever. Yeah well..... NO FOOD OR DRINKS ARE ALLOWED IN THEIR ROOMS. They will eat & drink at the table PERIOD!....


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Littlespy, my bf book says (I _think_) that it should be 1 poopy diaper on day 1, 2 poops on day 2... Right up until day 5 I think. Does that sound right? It sounds like a lot of pooping to me on day 5!! I know they only have itty bitty tummies so can't hold it but...still it sounds like a lot!

The breastfeeding/pee/poop log sheet the hospital gave me requires far more pooping than that, I think. :haha: I don't remember exactly how much on which day but I think at some point it's looking for 4 poops in a day.:wacko: They do have extra fluid in their bodies and all that meconium to poop out the first few days, so I think that's why.

I remember having a hard time at first figuring out what a "day" was. I just arbitrarily started drawing a line around 5-6am and counting for the previous 24 hours because it's just one huge blur. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh me too Maybe Soon. No food or drink anywhere but the table. Apart from me not wanting mess all over my house or kids who think they rule the place, studies have also shown that kids who eat at the table have less problems with weight gain, portion control etc.

ETA obviously water they can have anywhere, its not a prison lol


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> And when I say cheap I mean like ~$5 a diaper. You can google alvababy or sunbaby to find them online. They get decent reviews on youtube. Good for padding out the stash I am thinking. They are pocket diapers.

No experience with Alvas here, but I like Sunbaby alright. Except the inserts are the worst!! I got the bamboo blend ones and in no way would I ever recommend them to anyone for anything. :haha: First of all, the bamboo outer layers shrink. The microfiber inside doesn't. :dohh::dohh::dohh: So, they're all bunched. Second of all, they're insanely short. They'd work for a newborn except they're too bunchy and would be incredibly bulky. They'd work for an older infant except they're too short. Totally useless.

But, when I stuff the covers with cotton indian prefolds, they work well. If I had it to do again, I'd forgo the inserts entirely, just order the shells, and buy some prefolds or flats or bumgenius inserts (if you like microfiber) to stuff with. :thumbup: In fact, I'm in the process of trying to sell my 12 Sunbaby inserts to someone on Facebook right now! :haha:

eta: Typically I'm a cover + prefold/flat girl anyway, but hubby started rebelling against those when dd became more mobile (9 months or so) because he said they were too hard to have to "put together" and get on her wiggly butt (I don't quite understand his perspective there because I don't have any issues with covers/prefolds that I don't have with even getting a disposable on her but ignoring him was going to lead him to plow through disposabiles when I'm not home). So I wanted a bunch of cheap pockets for him to use while I'm at work and Sunbaby got the best reviews from my local cloth diapering mommy group. 

Also perhaps important to note, I got the size 2 Sunbabies because at the time dd was pretty big/chunky and they're still quite a bit smaller than other one-size diapers like Bumgenius. Still fit my 22 pound 18 month old, though. :thumbup: I think they'll be a decent size for the newb, too, and expect to use mainly those for her the first couple of months.


----------



## doggylover

Lol Maybesoon your dh is a big softie!! But I agree,at 5 and 7 they are definitely having him on, and he needs you to whip him into shape before Mason joins in on the act with him!

Readytomum: I'm also not a pacifier fan at all. I read something yesterday which said "kids in Africa and Asia don't have them, and they self soothe just fine" which is one of the most sensible arguments about not using them I have ever heard! I don't mind other people using them, but I just don't think they are my cup of tea. Hopefully I still feel that way in a few months :haha: my brother and SIL always said "no pacifiers" and within 3 1/2 weeks they had given in. Then it was "we'll take it off him before he's six months" then a year, now he's heading for two and throwing tantrums when he doesn't get it :shrug: in my eyes it's causing more problems than its fixing. 

Kirstabelle: hmmm I think maybe the same about my mum. At the aforementioned dinner with my screaming nephew, he wouldn't eat his dinner so my SIL said "no dessert" five mins later, my mum whips out a yoghurt for him, and my poor SIL doesn't want to rock the boat so doesn't say anything. I did :haha: and I will when it's my LO. I expect her to be soft to a certain extent, but to still respect my wishes. Same with cloth v disposables. Hence why I am hoping to buy lots of Alva baby pockets for her to use so no excuse!!! Also how smart is your dog to tap her nails?! Ours still gets excited by his own tail :dohh:

Littlespy: maybe my hospital will give me a similar sheet to work on (and no doubt I will be similarly confused as to when the day starts - midnight? From the time they were born? Breakfast?!) if not, I can always ask, if I remember! If I remember right you use quite a lot of prefolds? How do you find them? I'm thinking of getting a whole pile for when LO is slightly bigger (I heard they don't work as well with newborn bf poop, unless you use a snappi?) and using them along with the wraps I have, and with covers like flips.


----------



## maybesoon

ReadytoMum said:


> With kids it's 100% about consistency!!!
> 
> When I worked at the daycare we would get parents come and talk to us all the time to ask us why the kids listened to us so much better than they did to them. It almost always came down to consistent rules. If the child was misbehaving they went into time out. They could kick and scream all they wanted to, but we weren't going to give in, whereas at home, mom or dad would cave which just reinforced that screaming and throwing a tantrum is how to get your way. :dohh: When kids know what their boundaries are, they're more likely to respect them. When they don't have firm lines there's too much wiggle room and kids will test that.
> 
> doggylover: Your poor nephew! What mixed messages. I personally hate pacifiers, and will be trying my hardest to avoid ever using one. I'm not judging those who do, I just don't think they're necessary and don't want to go down that path if I can't help it!

I am the same about pacifiers. I don't want them giving Mason one in the nursery. I agree with you & don't feel they are necessary & don't want to still be fighting with Mason when he's 4 about the darn thing. You don't miss what you never had....


----------



## doggylover

As my mum says "all children have a thumb, if they want to suck they'll find that"!!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover... We are both working on it. He is letting me take the lead & he's standing behind me. When I made the comment to him "That's fine, I don't mind being the bad guy all the time" I think it kinda hurt his feelings a little. So he's trying really hard. For the very first time last night the kiddos didn't get desert after not eating their dinner. Always before they got it no matter if they ate or not & a lot of the time if they didn't eat he would make them something else of their choice like waffles with syrup & nutella sandwiches, etc. That was one of our huge issues when we separated. I find it extremely disrespectful for me to work 9 hours a day, drive 2 hours to & from work making it a total 11 hour work day for me & then I come home, cook dinner then they don't eat & he makes them what they want. I am tired enough just baking Mason without adding all the extra crap to it. He sees things so much differently now.

It cracks me up the difference between where we were in October & where we are today. I'm not sure what happened with him while I was living elsewhere, but whatever it was I'm honestly thankful it happened. I have a real husband now who does everything he can on a daily basis to ensure I am happy.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover -- YMMV, butI didn't have any issues with prefolds and breast milk poop (despite dd being combo fed, she had bm poo up until she got no bm at all for a couple of days; and even then formula poo isn't _that_ much different -- or, at least hers wasn't :shrug:). Never used a snappi in my life. Would be completely lost with all that. :haha: I personally think it's really about finding the right cover to fit your LO. A well-fitting cover holds in the worst poopsplosions!

There's a US based company called Cotton Babies and I order almost all of my cloth diapering stuff from their website. They occasionally have great sales! They sell really nice quality indian cotton prefolds. They also sell Chinese cotton prefolds but my understanding is those aren't as soft as Indian ones. :shrug: I've not tried them since I've been so pleased with the prefolds I have. My first experience with prefolds was with Econobum but I only liked them as dd got older (6-7 months maybe?) and I could fold them the long way. They were too wide when tri-folded the short way for a newborn (they're designed to be used from birth to potty training). I felt like it was better for me to just order shorter prefolds and use those instead of trying to make those Econobum ones work so that's what I did. So I have the smaller prefolds and flats that I'll be able to use in covers for the newbie. Hopefully Maisie will be out of diapers by the time I need to switch to the bigger prefold sizes.


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks Little Spy, that is very good info about the sunbaby inserts. I was planning to get 100% bamboo, so hopefully those won't be as bunchy? I am worried about what you are saying about the length of them though. Maybe I will try the alvas? The only annoying thing about the alvas, apart from the crazy confusing website, is that you can't buy the shells alone so I would have to buy bamboo inserts separately but still pay for the microfiber one that comes with the shell :shrug: I like that they have a bunch of minky options there, but all the minkies are microfiber inserts. And this is why I haven't actually ordered any of them yet. Decisions, decisions. 

I considered prefolds for a while too, but kept reading that with wool fitteds work better and I can knit wool soakers so cheaply and quickly, and I like the breathability. Their only real drawback is that once they get pooped on you have to wash them and washing wool is a more time consuming than throwing PUL in the washing machine. So fitteds is what I picked.

If you want some more great info on prefolds doggylover I found the green mountain diapers website really, really informative. It has loads and loads of pics of real babies in all different sized prefolds and different brands of wraps. Really good. I would post the link but I am scared of getting blocked again! If you google it I'm sure it will come up though! I bought a dozen of their workhorse fitteds in size small to try out.


----------



## simplymuff

hope everyone is doing ok and feeling good!! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thinking of you mommabrown :flow: have everything crossed that you get a good report :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning ladies.. I have to say I sit firmly on the fence with pacifiers. I didnt use one with Connie. Like you lot I was against them thinking they were just evil lol she never sucked her thumb or needed a dummy and if I gave her one she spat it out so I left her. Lucas on the other hand is and always has been a mummies boy lol he couldnt sleep as a baby unless I sat next to him and let him hold my fingers. He would cry for breast but not because he was hungry but because it made him feel secure and he would suck for over an hour at a time and it was becoming time consuming and exhausting. As you will see breastfeeding makes you super tired.. so I gave him a dummy and he loved it. He slept better and was more comfortable for both of us. When it was time for his dummy to go I told he is a big boy now and doesnt need it anymore because its for babies and he gave it up no issues. So I would prefer not to use them but I will if I have to lol.. 

Im very strict about where my kids eat too. They are only allowed to eat meals at the table.. the floor around the table suffers haha.. they can eat snacks whereever. 

its minus 2 this morning Im hoping I dont have to ice skate to the school in a bit! I fellnon ice when I was pregnant with Lucas. Its not fun! 
Connie told me last night they took her to another room again at school to ask her if she is happy and they made her draw pictures.. Im off to have it out with the head teacher today.. if they have concerns they need to tell me. This is the third time now. Im thinking of pulling her out. 

hope everyone has a lovely day and be careful on ice! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy: thanks for the info re: prefolds. I will definitely check out that brand you recommended, and its also good to know the econobums aren't great for tinies - I had been wondering if there was a point in bing sized prefolds, and clearly there is! I have a great selection of wraps at the minute so I can't wait to see which ones work best and order more ( fingers crossed its my blueberry wraps as they are so darned cute!!) 

Kirstabelle: haven't heard of green mountain so I'll definitely have a look on there at some point today and get some ideas, tips and tricks. Thanks! With the alvas, I am planning on getting the ones with microfibre inserts and boosting with bamboo. I've read that works pretty well as the mf sucks the pee up quickly, but then you have the slow absorb of the bamboo below it. It is annoying you can't mix and match what you want - probably another reason they are so cheap :haha: you just get given what they want!!!

Hi simplymuff! Hope all is well with you and LO!

Ukgirl: careful on the ice! Any snow with you? We just have sleet and its cold, but not minus temps just yet!!! Wear sturdy shoes!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies,i too am on the fence re pacifiers. I hated the thought of them before H but he was a very sucky baby and i personally would rather that than a thumb as you can take it away. It was never used as a bedtime aid just a settler during the day and hes never been reliant on it. We stopped using it at 15 months with no issues at all, i never wanted a 3 or 4 year old with a dummy i think thats totally unnessasary but all im saying ladies is that they arent evil and used correctly can be useful, dont totally discount them every baby is different.


----------



## ukgirl23

None yet doggylover.. I live in that part of the uk where we never really get any good weather lol.. we are due snow friday wether or not we get it is another story xxx


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Lily you baby bag is gorgeous!! Most bags I looked at just seemed so expensive for the quality they are (around $100). I'm a bit of a purse snob, so it's hard to make me happy anyways... I also figured I would be using the diaper bag as a purse for at least the first year, so I want to love it.
> I ordered a large purse from Tommy Hillfiger, hoping that I could use it as a baby bag but once it came in, I realized that it won't be big enough :growlmad:
> Guess I will be looking for another diaper bag after all lol. Since I'm paying for it, OH will have to live with what I like lol... Or go buy his own (which he won't ahaha)
> 
> As for nursery update... Yay doggylover for getting things moving! I have OH clearing his stuff out of the room today so I can start decorating and putting Grayson's clothes away! I have already filled two huge boxes with stuff for donation. It's amazing how many things get held onto over the years :dohh:. I still had a VCR in the closet .... Bahahah I don't even own any VHS tapes...:haha:

Thanks! Exactly my thoughts, since it is going to be "our" bag and I'm going to be holding it , it better be something I really like.
You are lucky, in the US there are lovely bags, I've seen some from Vera Bradley I would kill to have, but they are too exp to ship to EU.:nope:
Love this one https://www.zappos.com/vera-bradley...rce=pinterest&utm_campaign=product_page_badge but it is over my budget and they don't ship here.

Lol at the VCR, I got rid of it years ago, DH thinks it is still in storage bahahaa!!:haha:

I'm doing the big clean up this Saturday, nursery will be completely empty and ready to be painted :winkwink:


----------



## lily28

Meals outside the dinner table are a no no for me too. I hate looking at kids and adults eating while standing up, walking, in places that are not the table. Bedroom meals = mortal sin for me. The only exception is sickness where you can have some juice or hot tea in your bed because you can't get up.

Pacifiers/dummies: I have no problem with those but after the baby has established a breast feeding routine. So I say no to dummies for the first 40 days or so, but yes after that.

Doggies on the couch: not in this house lol! I never allowed my doggy to climb in the couch or bed, he had his own bed and he was happy to lay right next to our feet. It is hard to break a habbit, and even if someone was trying to manipulate my dog to get on the couch he would give him a strange look, like "huh? what are you talking about?"
But I would give him food from our meals and he would salivate while we were eating, horrible and gross, haha I had my soft spot with food. Thankfully he never stole any food from table, not even unattended food on the coffee table. He was a nice boy.


----------



## Jenny_J

I used dummies with my other children, they were bottle fed though. I want to breastfeed this time, so wont be using one, o the first few months at least.

We have snow here, just a thin dusting, but its -3 so more is likely to come along soon.


----------



## doggylover

Apparently it's -14 in norfolk (where my in laws are) and 7 inches of snow!! insane!


----------



## ukgirl23

Even while breastfeeding Lucas he had a dummy and we had no issues he knew which was which was a hungry cry is different to a tired cry. I used dummies with Luke from around a month old and Im stocked up ready in case Benny is a mummies boy too hehe.. 

I Went to the school and spoke to Connies teacher today and she understood why I was upset they had just been talking to her because she is shy and quiet and a worrier they a
said after talking to her they had no concerns but wanted to follow up just to double check. I told them I was grateful that they were worried about her but I want to be told in the future.. unfortunatley my hormones took over and I cried.. I hope I didnt look insane lol. They were sorry that they didnt tell me. They said if they had concerns then they would tell me. So I feel much better now. thank goodness that is one less thing to worry about xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Its minus 2 here but not really icey. just a bit frosty which the sun is melting now x


----------



## Steph82

lily28 said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Lily you baby bag is gorgeous!! Most bags I looked at just seemed so expensive for the quality they are (around $100). I'm a bit of a purse snob, so it's hard to make me happy anyways... I also figured I would be using the diaper bag as a purse for at least the first year, so I want to love it.
> I ordered a large purse from Tommy Hillfiger, hoping that I could use it as a baby bag but once it came in, I realized that it won't be big enough :growlmad:
> Guess I will be looking for another diaper bag after all lol. Since I'm paying for it, OH will have to live with what I like lol... Or go buy his own (which he won't ahaha)
> 
> As for nursery update... Yay doggylover for getting things moving! I have OH clearing his stuff out of the room today so I can start decorating and putting Grayson's clothes away! I have already filled two huge boxes with stuff for donation. It's amazing how many things get held onto over the years :dohh:. I still had a VCR in the closet .... Bahahah I don't even own any VHS tapes...:haha:
> 
> Thanks! Exactly my thoughts, since it is going to be "our" bag and I'm going to be holding it , it better be something I really like.
> You are lucky, in the US there are lovely bags, I've seen some from Vera Bradley I would kill to have, but they are too exp to ship to EU.:nope:
> Love this one https://www.zappos.com/vera-bradley...rce=pinterest&utm_campaign=product_page_badge but it is over my budget and they don't ship here.
> 
> Lol at the VCR, I got rid of it years ago, DH thinks it is still in storage bahahaa!!:haha:
> 
> I'm doing the big clean up this Saturday, nursery will be completely empty and ready to be painted :winkwink:Click to expand...

See, and I feel like the bags you guys have are so much nicer :haha:. My dream bag is a Louis Vuitton for over $1000... Not going to happen lol

So the VCR, along with a camcorder, have made it out of the closet and will be delivered to donations lol. OH did a lovely job organizing all his things out of the room so now I can start getting things ready. I still need to weed through some of my clothes that I can donate. I just have way too many clothes :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wow... the weather you ladies have in the UK right now is actually *colder* than what it is here in Toronto! (Canada) It's about 1 degree right now, with a chance of flurries this afternoon. We haven't had any fresh snow in a while, so the stuff we have sitting around is startingt to look pretty dingy. :wacko:

AFM, I'm house bound today. Waiting for Sears to deliver our new recliner. I was told it would be sometime between 8AM-6PM. :dohh: So today is a work from home day. Planning to bake some banana-zuchinni-chocolate chip muffins later today too. Mmmmmm muffins.

I don't remember who was just talking about their dogs not being allowed on the couch...? But I can remember when we first got our German Shepherd I was in grade 11, and she grew up to be such a horse. She was huge. And she had this thing about jumping up onto your bed in the morning and laying ontop of you, and she would bite at your hair like she was trying to clean it the way she did her fur. But she was like 120 lbs at full grown size... so there was nothing you could do about it except wait till she was finished and went away. :haha: It was the oddest senesation in the world...


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: our 80lb lab (and still growing..!) also likes to jump on the bed in the morning, and lie on the pillows. Heaven forbid your head should get in his way. He then likes to lick you awake, just in case you didn't realise he was there by his weight on your face!

Ukgirl: that story of how Lucas used to fall asleep holding your fingers is so cute! But I can totally understand why you used a dummy for him, and it clearly worked! Glad it went well with Connie's teacher, and they probably just think you are hormonal, not mad!

Afm...I need to grow again. My tummy feels so stretched today! But a few girls at work said that I am really small for (almost) 30 weeks, which made me feel good!


----------



## LittleSpy

IBCLCs will tell you that if you want to breastfeed, it's _best_ to wait to introduce a pacifier and/or a bottle.

A pediatrician we saw on the weekend after Maisie was born poo-pooed the idea of "nipple confusion" (even used air quotes while saying it) and said it was fine to givie Mae a pacifier or to supplement with a bottle (at that point we weren't supplementing, but two days later we were told we needed to). Well, just one effing week later, she had a horrible case of breast aversion/nipple confusion and refused to nurse. :dohh: And knowing what I know now, if baby wants to comfort suck in the very early days, it's GREAT to have that extra breast stimulation (assuming baby has a good latch and isn't damaging the nips; if you got nip damage, get thee to an IBCLC _immediately_).

It very much depends on the baby. :thumbup: Even if you don't introduce those things, it's possible they'll develop breast aversion (depending on let down, milk flow, etc) so IMO and IME it's best just to try to eliminate as many factors as possible that could contribute to it until breastfeeding is well established (6 weeks or so? Even then, a bottle with a fast flow could be detrimental to breastfeeding; based on reviews for my breastfeeding group, I think I'm going to give Breastflow bottles a shot this go 'round). Exclusively pumping is not where I personally want to end up again. I'd much rather be cuddling a baby while nursing than being forced to listen to them cry while I'm hooked up to a pump. :nope:

And I mean to mention green mountain prefolds yesterday. I've not used them, but lots of people seem to like them. I do like that their different sizes are stitched with different color thread so you immediately know what size you're pulling out. Very handy!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks doggylover, lol. I'm sure you'll stretch soon :) 

My midwife says dummies from birth are fine, I'm going to see how Benson is, I had no issues with nipple aversion. Luke was clear when he wanted the breast lol, so if Benson has sucking needs I will introduce his dummy once a feeding schedule is established. 

I managed to get a few things out of the flat yesterday an got Aaron to go through his dvds but today he told me hes keeping them...


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! eeekkk about the temps some of you are having. And I'm complaining about 14 F here this am..... lol I'm such a wussie when it comes to cold weather!!!

So last night I started having these cramps down low in my pelvic area like menstral cramps. They were happening 1-2 an hour. I kept going to the bathroom to see if I was spotting (it really feels like I'm about to start my monthly). I debated on going to the hospital because Mason wasn't moving AT ALL & usually he's a tumbling crazy man all evening & for about an hour after I lay down in bed. He's moving around this am, but I'm still having the cramps. I'm waiting on the doctor's office to open this am so I can call. Has anyone else had this & if so is it braxton hicks???


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon, IME braxton hicks aren't sore. You can feel your uterus tightening, but no pain. HOWEVER, I did have menstrual like cramps twice in the last month, both times it disappeared within a few hours, but mine were pretty constant. I say if in doubt, get it checked out :thumbup:

Also, your 14F is our -10C, so not too much of a difference in the temps!! Plus it's only actually about 1/2C where I am, so nowhere near as cold as you! Brrrr!


----------



## ReadytoMum

-10 C? Wow. It's -1 C here... in the "land of winter" :haha:

It's bright and sunny out today (and warm!)... and I'm stuck inside waiting for the delivery guys. Sigh. Debating on what to make for lunch... I'm not normally home during the day to have the luxury of making something tasty for lunch, usually I'm just packing leftovers to take with me. Hmmm... decisions, decisions.


----------



## LittleSpy

Probably nothing to worry about at all, but it's definitely best to call your doc, maybesoon. :thumbup: Always better safe than sorry about that sort of stuff. 

It's possible for BH contractions to be painful, but IME that happened more toward the end (I was already full-term so I wasn't worried about it). In fact, My BH contractions toward the end were exactly the same as the contractions I had the first couple of hours of active labor. But they were definitely not painful in the same way that my well-established active labor contractions were. :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks doggylover..... I'm pretty sure it's BH because my tummy tightens for a minute or so but I notice it more in my pelvic area. I'm not having any other symptoms & Mason is moving around this morning. 

I really really dislike cold weather. To me anything under about 80 F is too cold!!!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon it could br ligament pain i felt period type pains a few days ago but I had movement and bens bp was good. I read in my pregnancy app that around this stage babies try to get into position for birth and it can cause the bowling ball feeling down low. Benson has drcided which way he wants to be yet but when he is laying low its really uncomfortable. I hope doctors office can reassure you. xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

I just read the tightening thing so now Im think bhs too.. the tightenings can make your muscles sore arou d there xx

I love easter lots of cheap chocolate and hot cross buns... that was my lunch today then another two hour nap! God bless 7 hours of school haha. It did snow this morning for a bit its so cold outside Im glad I get to stay home now.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies. Wanted to Update you about Emmaleigh! When i got to the clinic i found out they were going to do an ultrasound and an Amino.I totally freaked and started having a panic attack so bad! After sitting there for 30 minutes we finally get back and do the ultrasound first...guess what....SHE IS GREAT!!!! Here nuchal fold was at 4.9 mm and she weighs 2lbs 12ozs and is 15 inches long(this is a guess from measuring from the hip bone to knee and then adding the femur length) her feet are 2 inches long!!! She looked great and we got to see her heart pumping blood back and forth from the atriums to ventricles. I loved this doctor we seen he was so in depth in telling us what he was looking at how it measured and why we were looking at it. Not only that he did all the measurements TWICE so that there was no margin of error. She is measuring exactly at 28 weeks and 4 days so her 2nd due date of April 6th is accurate. I can't believe how big she is and how great she was doing. She has also finally turned head down!!!! He also said my OB should have never measured her NF at 22 weeks because after 21 weeks it doesn't indicate anything because the baby is putting on more fat and the measurements can be really far off wrong!!

Now i have a huge problem with my regular OB and why he is doing all this differently than we had talked about in Nov. I hope after Dr. Chatelin sends his reports to him sees that his office has made some major errors. 

OH and i didn't talk much the whole way down or while there but on the way back we argued like hell. It didn't help we got snow and the roads were ice packed and slick and almost wrecked 4 times trying to get back home. I am so glad that it is all over with and that my baby girl is doing great!! 



Maybesoon I would just get into your OB/MW and get an exam and put on a monitor to see what it going on. I would hope it is just your uterus prepping for baby but it never hurts to be on the safe side!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh my goodness mommabrown!!!! That is brilliant news!!! What a cock of an u.t for scaring you like that I hope he gets bollocked good for it! Im so happy that you got good results! X


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl That is exactly how i feel!!!!!! It this point i don't know if it is to late to change OB's or not??? I really loved Dr. Chatelin!!! To bad he is a specialist!


----------



## maybesoon

Awesome news about little Emmaleigh!!! So happy to hear everything is great with her!!! What the heck is up with your normal doc??? Isn't it crazy how different 2 docs can be?!?!?! I sure hope this new doc puts your regular doc into place. I would certainly be nervous about dealing with them from here on out. It makes it hard to trust them when you find out something like this.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Great news mommabrown!!! So glad your little girly is doing well and everything is looking good! That's too bad that you and OH got into it on the way home, but maybe it was the massive stress relief of knowing everything was ok with LO combined with the new stress of the weather? :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon I know right!!!! WTF?? I am super peeved at the office! I am definately very weary of them now. 

Readytomum yeah it was a big relief and the weather didn't help I threatened to get out and walk home 150 miles from home! Hahaha gotta love these pregnancy hormones. 

Thanks ladies I am relieved and now to get the custody battle out of the way. 

I just planned my very own baby shower after waiting months for OH's mom and sisters to put any plans together(which never happened) I planned it for March 16th at the Grand County Inn in Branson, MO. It is an indoor water park that has a buffet(ALL THE FOOD WE CAN EAT and by WE i mean ME LOL) and would work great with all the kids and us just getting together and having fun before Emme gets here!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Can you switch OBs so late in pregnancy? Its not like he made a minor error. He majorly fucked up. He caused you and your OH unneeded stress at a time where stress is high for you anyway. Here we can change midwifes in a flash if we have a good reason I hope it is the same for you. Im glad the specialist was so thorough at least and gave you amazing feedback. Im just so happy Emmaleigh is okay and I bet you are too xxxx

your babyshower sounds great! Xxx


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> See, and I feel like the bags you guys have are so much nicer :haha:. My dream bag is a Louis Vuitton for over $1000... Not going to happen lol I still need to weed through some of my clothes that I can donate. I just have way too many clothes :dohh:

Lol, I'm like that with shoes, I like the exp shoes, but there is no way I will wear any $$$ pairs for the next year or so. :nope:
LV for baby bag? Are you sure? Imagine the nice fragrance it will have if you carry dirty nappies in there :haha: 
Ask for the LV for birth present from your DH, but don't use it for the baby. :winkwink: I used to have a Speedy for work but I sold it, I'm not much into bags.

Weeding out the clothes: good luck, it is back and heart aching. It was the first thing I did, I'm left with the bare essentials. 




ReadytoMum said:


> I don't remember who was just talking about their dogs not being allowed on the couch...? But I can remember when we first got our German Shepherd I was in grade 11, and she grew up to be such a horse. She was huge. And she had this thing about jumping up onto your bed in the morning and laying ontop of you, and she would bite at your hair like she was trying to clean it the way she did her fur. But she was like 120 lbs at full grown size... so there was nothing you could do about it except wait till she was finished and went away. :haha: It was the oddest senesation in the world...




doggylover said:


> Readytomum: our 80lb lab (and still growing..!) also likes to jump on the bed in the morning, and lie on the pillows. Heaven forbid your head should get in his way. He then likes to lick you awake, just in case you didn't realise he was there by his weight on your face!

My doggy was huge too, a big male retriever, not some toy dog, therefore I couldn't stand him doing all the crazy things like that, he was heavy and very clumsy. I knew I would have trouble if a baby came and he was allowed on furniture.



maybesoon said:


> Hello Ladies! eeekkk about the temps some of you are having. And I'm complaining about 14 F here this am..... lol I'm such a wussie when it comes to cold weather!!!
> 
> So last night I started having these cramps down low in my pelvic area like menstral cramps. They were happening 1-2 an hour. I kept going to the bathroom to see if I was spotting (it really feels like I'm about to start my monthly). I debated on going to the hospital because Mason wasn't moving AT ALL & usually he's a tumbling crazy man all evening & for about an hour after I lay down in bed. He's moving around this am, but I'm still having the cramps. I'm waiting on the doctor's office to open this am so I can call. Has anyone else had this & if so is it braxton hicks???

I have a plethora of pains and tightening. I have ligament pain when I walk too fast, the bones of my hooha hurt when I sit indian style, I get braxton hicks that scare the hell out of me, and I get painful gas too. It is overwhelming trying to distinguish all the above.

Cramps: streching uterus. Braxton hicks are not painful, but I guess the 2 can happen together? If it gets to apoint that you can't relax from discomfort get to your doctor hun:hugs:


Mommabrown said:


> Hey ladies. Wanted to Update you about Emmaleigh! When i got to the clinic i found out they were going to do an ultrasound and an Amino.I totally freaked and started having a panic attack so bad! After sitting there for 30 minutes we finally get back and do the ultrasound first...guess what....SHE IS GREAT!!!!
> 
> She has also finally turned head down!!!! He also said my OB should have never measured her NF at 22 weeks because after 21 weeks it doesn't indicate anything because the baby is putting on more fat and the measurements can be really far off wrong!!
> 
> *Now i have a huge problem with my regular OB* and why he is doing all this differently than we had talked about in Nov. I hope after Dr. Chatelin sends his reports to him sees that *his office has made some major errors.*
> 
> OH and i didn't talk much the whole way down or while there but on the way back we argued like hell. It didn't help we got snow and the roads were ice packed and slick and almost wrecked 4 times trying to get back home. I am so glad that it is all over with and that my baby girl is doing great!!


At last mommabrown! We were all worried about Emmaleigh!

Such wonderful news, so happy she is perfectly fine and is growing!

Lucky gal, you got a good doctor out of the blue, stick with him for as long as possible. Too bad your regular OB turns out to be like that. Errors like that are unforgivable, I would definitely complain.
NF is not measured after week 15-16 as the liquid there is absorbed by the lemph system of the baby and the measurements are not accurate after that point. Even I know this!:dohh: 

Congrats on head down! 

I have lots of arguments with DH lately as well. IDK why this is happening, I can't blame it all to nerves due to baby coming, I'm the one who has taken responsibility for everything, going shopping, moving furniture, organizing stuff, budgeting, not to mention I'm the one carrying this baby and having to do with docs, midwives and tests. All he has to do is be nice to me.:growlmad:
I'm not moody, and I don't bring up baby in conversations, so wth?:growlmad:


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Maybesoon I know right!!!! WTF?? I am super peeved at the office! I am definately very weary of them now.
> 
> Readytomum yeah it was a big relief and the weather didn't help I threatened to get out and walk home 150 miles from home! Hahaha gotta love these pregnancy hormones.
> 
> Thanks ladies I am relieved and now to get the custody battle out of the way.
> 
> I just planned my very own baby shower after waiting months for OH's mom and sisters to put any plans together(which never happened) I planned it for March 16th at the Grand County Inn in Branson, MO. It is an indoor water park that has a buffet(ALL THE FOOD WE CAN EAT and by WE i mean ME LOL) and would work great with all the kids and us just getting together and having fun before Emme gets here!!


Oh I'm so happy to hear that everything is fine :hugs:

And I totally would have planned my own shower as well :haha:. Good for you! Especially good, because of all the food lol... All you can eat sounds amazing lol


----------



## maybesoon

Mommabrown your shower sounds amazing! 

I am fortunate enough (I think lol) that my bff is planning my baby shower. She has been so excited to do it every since we got the BFP!!! We are meeting next Friday to "finalize" the plans. I absolutely love that she is so excited, but at the same time has driven me totally crazy about colors, themes, dates, times etc.... There are days that I think she is more excited about me having a baby than I am.... She keeps up with EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> My doggy was huge too, a big male retriever, not some toy dog, therefore I couldn't stand him doing all the crazy things like that, he was heavy and very clumsy. I knew I would have trouble if a baby came and he was allowed on furniture.

Exactly why I wanted to start being more strict after Christmas with ours,so they know their boundaries - if only oh's were as sensible as we are and thought ahead as much! :dohh:

Mommabrown- so so relieved to hear everything is perfect with Emmaleigh. It's such wonderful news, and such a weight of your mind I'm sure. Absolutely awful about your original dr basically screwing up, but at least it has all worked out ok in the end (minus the terrifying weeks in between...)

Kirstabelle and littlespy: I had a look at the green mountain diapers website, and their prefolds look amazing - I'm going to search on eBay and online to see if I can get any as they really look awesome. We don't have that look as absorbent, comfy and well made as that here- unless you pay a LOT. And the GM ones didn't even seem so expensive!

Afm...someone at work today asked how long I had left and I said 10 weeks and then afterwards I was really faked out because 10 weeks seems so soon!!!!! It's all coming round so fast!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay mommabrown! So happy to hear your good news!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ahh! Our new recliner has finally arrived! &#9829; It's green, and soft, and I may never sit anywhere else again.


----------



## maybesoon

I'm feeling like complete & total poop today.........


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> Ahh! Our new recliner has finally arrived! It's green, and soft, and I may never sit anywhere else again.

:happydance::happydance: so glad it arrived and is perfect! And by my rough calculations, you also didn't have to wait until anywhere close to 6pm, which is always nice when waiting for deliveries!



maybesoon said:


> I'm feeling like complete & total poop today.........

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I just won my first nappy!! Tots bots solar system print for five pounds :D got some cloths for wipes too :D omg its so much fub I cant wait to get them in the post and play with them! Xx


----------



## doggylover

:happydance: great news!!! It's so addictive though isn't it?! In thebigbundle I won on eBay I got some cloth wipes as well, and they look great :) I like getting a little bonus when you win the nappies! Fingers crossed it all arrives soon! I'm still waiting for my last few to arrive (including my first grovia which I'm so excited about!) and can't wait!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> :happydance: great news!!! It's so addictive though isn't it?! In thebigbundle I won on eBay I got some cloth wipes as well, and they look great :) I like getting a little bonus when you win the nappies! Fingers crossed it all arrives soon! I'm still waiting for my last few to arrive (including my first grovia which I'm so excited about!) and can't wait!

And the addiction continues! I started buying diapers 2 years ago now and I STILL have to restrain myself. My stash is *way* too big as it stands now but I want more, more, more! :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

They are just so darned cute, and there is so much choice....

And my LO isn't even here yet! Imagine what I'll be like when I know what gender they are and how much more choice ill have :shock:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown said:


> Ukgirl That is exactly how i feel!!!!!! It this point i don't know if it is to late to change OB's or not??? I really loved Dr. Chatelin!!! To bad he is a specialist!

So glad everything is fine!

I would change OBs. I really think I would. I think as long as you have your records transferred, someone better will be willing to take you as a patient. I'd be so uncomfortable with that doctor now that even a stranger delivering my baby would be preferable! :wacko:


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> And my LO isn't even here yet! Imagine what I'll be like when I know what gender they are and how much more choice ill have :shock:

^ Uh yeah, this is me :haha: I have been trying REALLY hard to get gender neutral stuff so that I can use it for a second baby. But if I get the alvas I am going girly with them because, whatever they are $5. That's less than a onesie at Old Navy :haha:

Mommabrown! I am so, so, so glad that Emmaleigh is totally fine!! The OB nurse woman who I saw for my first few appointments was SO serious about me needing to go and do a dating scan @10 weeks to make absolutely certain we had the dates right before I could do my NT scan at 12 weeks specifically because the window for accuracy with those measurements is so small. And, the NT scan at our hospital is always overseen by a specialist. I know everywhere does things differently, but just wanted to say that this was my experience so that you have something for comparison. I am so mad that your OB put you through this. It is definitely not too late to change. I would want to change just because I am a first timer and I just know I wouldn't trust a word out of her mouth during L&D after the mistakes she made. Hugs to you, so glad you know everything is fine and are planning a fab baby shower. I would be too scared to go down a water slide in my current state. Prob get stuck in a tube :haha:

Sorry you are feeling crap today Maybe Soon :hugs:

Congrats on your cosy new chair ReadytoMum! 

I am having a serious craving for tater tots or french fries or hash browns or some sort of crispy potato thing. Oh man. I wish it wasn't so disgusting and rainy and horrid out. I don't wanna walk to the shop! But we clearly NEED crispy potatoes :dohh: Ugh, you know five mins after I press submit reply I am putting my rainboots on. Dammit!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg doggylover it was so hard looking at nappies before I knew I was having a boy... now I could go insane on all the prints and colours! I got little blue bordered wipes with chicks on.. Benson is mummies little spring chicken!! I might have to buy him a duck nappy hehehehehehe!!

Maybesoon have you heard from your gp yet? 

Readytomum i would kill for a recliner right now Im so jealous xx

Kristabelle I have a chip shop over the road from me.. a dominoes pizza next door to that and up the road a few houses there is an indian and a chinese take away..... I have no idea how Im still alive.. sometimes I find myself staring out of the window rubbing my bump haha xx


----------



## maybesoon

Ok so after talking to the doc they think it's ligament stretching pain & that I probably have a bladder infection (even though it doesn't hurt to pee).... I was told to go home after work, take some tylenol & a warm bath, lay down & drink tons of fluids. If not better in the morning I have a 9:15 appointment. If it gets worse tonight or if I stop feeling Mason move I am to go straight to Labor & Delivery at my hospital............. UGH.... To top that off Audry (step-daughter) was caughing this am. DH just text me stating they think she has strep throat & her mom is taking her to the doc right now. So he will most likely be staying home from work tomorrow with her....


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon Im glad they dont think its anything terrible. hopefully the tylenol and warm bath will sort you out. xx


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon glad to hear that it is probably nothing too serious. Hope that the warm bath, fluids and rest help. 

Kirstabelle, I feel the same about the alvas - most of what I am buying is pretty gender neutral but they are just so cheap it's not too big a deal. Plus they don't do a whole pile of neutral ones that are cute IMO!

Ukgirl oh lord, we love dominos - luckily ours is 20mins away and doesn't deliver so we are way too lazy to go often. I'd be enormous if I were you! :haha: I haven't got your self control to just look and not go for it (as demonstrated today in the garage when i was looking sideways at the chocolate and before i knew it, a starbar was in my hand and in my mouth!)


----------



## ukgirl23

Its so expensive in dominoes I think that is what saves me haha I was wrapping presents at xmas and before I knew it one of the kids chocolate santas had been decapitated haha I have no self control if its cheap or free!


----------



## doggylover

So true, dominos is ridiculously expensive. When we do order it, we do it online and google dominos vouchers codes, so we usually get a half off voucher, so it ends up about £15, but that's still so expensive for two pizzas!


----------



## ukgirl23

We get one free if we collect hehehe :D xx


----------



## doggylover

:shock: I'm jealous! We have to go pick ours up as they don't deliver but we don't get one free!!! I mean technically the voucher gets us the same thing, but we sometimes don't always get 50% off - I feel like I'm missing out :haha: I'm such a cheapskate!


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha dony worry youre not alone! Why pay more if you can get it cheaper!? 1 free pizza is awesome... xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

My curly fries are in the oven :happydance:

I miss NYC pizza all the time! So freakin good and depending on the place you can get plain cheese for $1 or $1.50 a slice. Mmmmmm... 

Oooooh... I hear the oven buzzer!


----------



## kirstabelle

:-k Hmmmm... alva baby sells newborn dipes. For $4.95. I could actually get an entire nb stash of those for the same price as renting. Very interesting. Could just get a dozen nb workhorse fitteds from Green Mountain for using with covers I already have and have knitted, then get a dozen of the alva nb's. I am just worried about washing microfiber. I have heard so many stories about people having stink issues, which is why I was trying to stick to cotton and natural fibers. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Steph82

Well even if they are not nearly as cute as CD... I just got my first shipment of pampers and wipes from amazon! 20% off plus free shipping with the mama membership ($78/year but the first 3 months are free) :happydance:

I guess I'm just excited to finally start stocking up so I feel more prepared :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> My curly fries are in the oven :happydance:
> 
> I miss NYC pizza all the time! So freakin good and depending on the place you can get plain cheese for $1 or $1.50 a slice. Mmmmmm...
> 
> Oooooh... I hear the oven buzzer!


yummmm.... now I want pizza :haha:.


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> Well even if they are not nearly as cute as CD... I just got my first shipment of pampers and wipes from amazon! 20% off plus free shipping with the mama membership ($78/year but the first 3 months are free) :happydance:
> 
> I guess I'm just excited to finally start stocking up so I feel more prepared :dohh: :haha:

Hmmm, tell me more. Is the mama membership like prime? Do you get the streaming movies and the kindle rental library? Is it 20% off other baby stuff or just diapers?


----------



## ukgirl23

I love pampers I used them on both my kids. they dont leak and are very flexible. Oh yes disposables can be exciting too! In norway they had libero I dont know if you get them in america. norway is quitte americanised anyway i found huggies to be terrible for nappies but their wipes are amazing. pampers wipes are a bit flimsy but lidl wipes smell amazaballs. In asda I saw a box of newborn nappies tht should last a month approx.. for about twenty pounds. I shall be using those for the first month I think. But yes those are what I found best personally when I used disposables :) xx

Someone on facebook saw I was buying CDs and is going to post to me their used ones I just have to givebher a tenner plus postage :D


----------



## kirstabelle

That's great UKGirl, your stash is growing!

I agree that disposables are just as exciting! Pretty much anything tiny enough to be worn by a newborn baby is beyond cute and it is very, very exciting that they are your first baby's first diapers Steph!! I would probably take a picture... and possibly cry :haha:


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Well even if they are not nearly as cute as CD... I just got my first shipment of pampers and wipes from amazon! 20% off plus free shipping with the mama membership ($78/year but the first 3 months are free) :happydance:
> 
> I guess I'm just excited to finally start stocking up so I feel more prepared :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Hmmm, tell me more. Is the mama membership like prime? Do you get the streaming movies and the kindle rental library? Is it 20% off other baby stuff or just diapers?Click to expand...

It's actually a subdivision of prime... If you already have prime, then you just add the mama to it (no extra cost). It's actually 15% off from prime and another 5% for mom. You set up a delivery schedule (like 1 shipment a month, or every 3 months). You can always change or cancel the shipments as well (if you now need bigger diaper sizes for example). I believe it includes all baby products and healthcare products (like shampoo, gel, etc). If you go to amazon.com they give you all the details. 
After my calculations, the $78 annual prime fee pays for itself after buying 8 cases of diapers (my size 1 pampers swaddlers came out to $38/case vs $45 original price), plus no shipping or gas to get to the store. Another huge benefit is not having to worry about getting to the store when u run low... Just move a shipment up sooner. 
Everything I order after the 8 cases are just an added bonus at this point.


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> That's great UKGirl, your stash is growing!
> 
> I agree that disposables are just as exciting! Pretty much anything tiny enough to be worn by a newborn baby is beyond cute and it is very, very exciting that they are your first baby's first diapers Steph!! I would probably take a picture... and possibly cry :haha:

Lol I didn't even think of a picture... I think I may :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

My sister took me out to Toys R Us tonight to pick up our crib mattress!! :happydance: The crib looks so nice now with the mattress in it. Now we just need to wait till the shower in a few weeks to hopefully get the mattress cover and some sheets and we'll be able to fully assemble the crib! :happydance:

Also, I may have bought two little outfit sets while we were out... :blush:

Toys R Us was having a 25% of sale on clothes, so I bought a green dinosaur set from there in 3/6 months. It's a onsie, a long sleeved cardigan with a dinosaur on it with little scales on the hood, and a pair of stripped pants. And then I bought another outfit at Winners. It's also 3/6 months and it's monkeys! It has a onsie, a long sleeved cardigan, a pair of pants, as well as a long sleeved sleeper. The pants have little monkey heads on the feet! Ahhh cutness overload. lol 

DH is a little obsessed with dinosaurs, so when he saw the dinosaur outfit he freaked out. He has declared he wants a matching one. :rofl:


----------



## lily28

Candy, I know Libero diapers, I was in Helsinki and saw they had a good sale and got 4 packets for newborns, my first stash. They are also available in Italy if I'm not mistaken. Idk if they are any good lol. At first I will be using disposables, until we have a routine, then as he grows a bit we will move on to cloth. 
So far only Lidl has good prices, Pampers are very exp. And I think Chicco through their delivery system has good prices.


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> My sister took me out to Toys R Us tonight to pick up our crib mattress!! :happydance: The crib looks so nice now with the mattress in it. Now we just need to wait till the shower in a few weeks to hopefully get the mattress cover and some sheets and we'll be able to fully assemble the crib! :happydance:
> 
> Also, I may have bought two little outfit sets while we were out... :blush:
> 
> Toys R Us was having a 25% of sale on clothes, so I bought a green dinosaur set from there in 3/6 months. It's a onsie, a long sleeved cardigan with a dinosaur on it with little scales on the hood, and a pair of stripped pants. And then I bought another outfit at Winners. It's also 3/6 months and it's monkeys! It has a onsie, a long sleeved cardigan, a pair of pants, as well as a long sleeved sleeper. The pants have little monkey heads on the feet! Ahhh cutness overload. lol
> 
> DH is a little obsessed with dinosaurs, so when he saw the dinosaur outfit he freaked out. He has declared he wants a matching one. :rofl:


OMG monkey feet so cute!!!:happydance: lol at your DH and the dinosaur outfit!

I keep saying to myself I must pay a visit to Toys R Us but I never do. Last night DH suggested we should take a look, even for fun. I almost fell off my chair!
Did you see any nice sleeper gowns?


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> :-k Hmmmm... alva baby sells newborn dipes. For $4.95. I could actually get an entire nb stash of those for the same price as renting. Very interesting. Could just get a dozen nb workhorse fitteds from Green Mountain for using with covers I already have and have knitted, then get a dozen of the alva nb's. I am just worried about washing microfiber. I have heard so many stories about people having stink issues, which is why I was trying to stick to cotton and natural fibers. What to do, what to do?

Why don't you just get a couple of Alvas to supplement the Green Mountains, and then if you find they are working well maybe order a couple more in the first week or so?

Steph: I agree that little tiny disposables are just as cute as cloth! Hard to believe anything has a bum that tiny!! (If my butt is anything to go by, my baby will be straight into huge sizes :haha:)

UKgirl: that's great news about the girl you know on Facebook! Why does nobody I know use cloth to do that for me!? I've also heard huggies nappies aren't that great...they are actually not selling nappies after this spring, which indicates to me that even they know they aren't great! Also good to know about the Lidl wipes :thumbup: I plan on using reusable wipes at home, but normal ones when out and about for ease. Also, Babame and Fluff Heaven are having a sale on Flip covers (hook and loop only) 2 for £15. I was going to get some, but prefer snaps so decided not to.

Readytomum: oh my gosh that little dinosaur outfit sounds SO FLIPPING CUTE! I love anything with ears/scales etc on the hood, I just think they are adorable!

Afm: Looooooong day at work today. We have our Open Night for prospective pupils and parents this evening, and it usually runs from around 7pm to 10.30pm (or later :cry:) So I will be totally exhausted tomorrow. Luckily the main part of my day is actually pretty quiet as kids are out at different events, so I can maybe have a little snooze mid-afternoon :haha:

All this talk of diapers we are doing makes me want to do no work and just look at them all day long online!!! I would love my boss to look through my internet history - all he'd see are diaper websites! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

lily Libero are very good in my experience with them, they had no leaks and were just as good as pampers :) xx

doggylover- I was surprised that she offered them to me for just £10 plus P+P, I' not so sure on the denim looking covers though. I don't want Benson to look like he's wearing tiny hot pants :/ LOL, I've got a mixture of hook and loop and snaps so I can try both out I think I have about 30 nappies now all together cost me £50 plus I brought some muslin cloths and monkey foot bags on ebay to go for wipes so that is included in the price. I will also have wetwipes in my nappy bag when we are out and about for wiping babies face and hands and if baby has a mega sloppy poo! lol Sorry to hear you have to work late tonight!! I so hope your boss looks at your history haha! xx

I've got really bad lower back pain today and I ache in the bones of my back :( I'm going to have a nice warm bath after breakfast to see if that helps. I think it was from running away from the evil ducks at the park yesterday hehe!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Afm: Looooooong day at work today. We have our Open Night for prospective pupils and parents this evening, and it usually runs from around 7pm to 10.30pm (or later :cry:) So I will be totally exhausted tomorrow. Luckily the main part of my day is actually pretty quiet as kids are out at different events, so I can maybe have a little snooze mid-afternoon :haha:
> 
> All this talk of diapers we are doing makes me want to do no work and just look at them all day long online!!! I would love my boss to look through my internet history - all he'd see are diaper websites! :haha:

Hang in there with Open Night tonight, try to get a nap or something if it a quiet day, you'll need your energy!

Haha about diapers, me as well I think I spent the whole morning looking for cloth diapers today :blush: It is an investment isn't it?



ukgirl23 said:


> lily Libero are very good in my experience with them, they had no leaks and were just as good as pampers :) xx
> 
> I've got really bad lower back pain today and I ache in the bones of my back :( I'm going to have a nice warm bath after breakfast to see if that helps. I think it was from running away from the evil ducks at the park yesterday hehe!

I just have to wait and I will see about Libero. Hopefully he will not have exploding poop or anything, and I don't know a thing about baby boys pee, I mean the mechanism is different from us girls so where does the pee go... Ha do I sound silly?:fool:

Too many activities will do that to one's back, have someone to rub you and soak in a warm bath, it helps a lot. Hope you feel better later.

I use my maternity support belt during days with lots of activities and I must say I have a pain free back for many weeks now.

I'm thinking about buying a set of Disana diaper system, but I have a lot of research to do... It is not low maintenance for sure, but I think it looks good.
https://www.disana.de/engl/produkte/wickeln/wickelanleitung.html


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily I may have to buy a back support too I think :( I walk a lot and have to bend ove lots to pick up after the kids. Im sure that plays a huge part in it x

with boys when you put the nappy on make sure his willy is pointing down or the pee will go up and out of the nappy. Also when you take the nappy off put a wetwipe or coth over it because fresh air makes boys pee hehe.. I got peed on loads! Once over my shoulder! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh yes there will be a time when your baby does a huge farty poo and the poo will spread upto the back of babies head or neck! No nappy can protect against that no matter how amazing it is xxx


----------



## lily28

Thanks for the advice, especially about the peepee! I know nothing about little boys!
Definitely buy a back support, no need to suffer or make it a more permanent problem.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Oh yes there will be a time when your baby does a huge farty poo and the poo will spread upto the back of babies head or neck! No nappy can protect against that no matter how amazing it is xxx


Does it seriously get that far up?!!?!?!? Oh my!


----------



## ukgirl23

yes it can do, Luke had it right up to the top of his head once lol Connie only managed up to her neck  I wonder if Ben will beat Luke's record xx


----------



## lily28

I guess if it is very liquid, and the baby is on his back it can get pushed to the middle of his back easily... Hope I never have to experience this 

Would you buy cloth diapers that are used? Even if they look clean, is it hygienic?


----------



## doggylover

Lily, I bought a big bundle of used cloth from eBay. I haven't gotten round to washing them, and I didn't check each on individually, but the ones I've looked at are in good condition. I don't think it's unhygenic at all to use them, but I do understand how people could feel weird about it (tbh I was horrified at the thought at first, then saw this great bundle on eBay and went for it!)

I think the thing is just to check out why the person is selling (i.e. have grown out of, the system doesn't work for them, aren't having anymore kids) and get a good look at pictures of them if possible.


----------



## Steph82

Ewwww on the neck poo ladies lol... I'm with lily, I hope I don't have to deal with it (while I am very certain that my baby will manage to get it in his hair lol)

I hear someone call it a : peepee teepee.... They used the diaper to cover the boy parts to prevent open air from hitting it ahahaha... I'm sure we will all get inventive to prevent the over the shoulder stream :haha:

So I actually bought size 1 diapers (instead of new born) because they said 8-14lbs. I'm not expecting a little baby so I guess I am mentally preparing myself :haha:

I had ordered these little suits and they just came in yesterday. Our temperatures are always high, so I can't really buy all the cute fluffy suits lol
Since this was on sale, I had to get it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph my DS LIVES in those rompers during the summer months - sooo easy and adorable on little boys! They don't take up room in the diaper bag either and no need to fuss with a onesie/shorts combo when you are out - one set of snaps and you're off!


----------



## Steph82

Sweat pea, that's what I'm hoping for :thumbup:

We also just finished the first nursery project this weekend. I had bought all te materials but needed OHs expertise to attach all the pieces together lol. If it can't be done with a glue gun, I'm pretty useless :haha:

So this name plate will hang over his crib. It's just over 4ft long, so it should work out nicely!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ooSweetPea

On the poo front - the first morning after we brought DS home from the hospital I was changing him on our bed with his butt facing at me. Big mistake! He was starting with the runnier breast milk poops already at that point and let me tell you I've never seen poop shoot that far - all over my chest and the bed - and of course I didn't have a shirt on bc I was getting ready to nurse, or had just finished or whatever! It didn't help I had his feet pulled back and his little butt was aimed right at me but after that, I always changed him at his changing table, with him turned sideways instead of his butt aimed at me LOL!


----------



## ooSweetPea

That looks great steph and the colors will attract LO's eyes for sure!


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> On the poo front - the first morning after we brought DS home from the hospital I was changing him on our bed with his butt facing at me. Big mistake! He was starting with the runnier breast milk poops already at that point and let me tell you I've never seen poop shoot that far - all over my chest and the bed - and of course I didn't have a shirt on bc I was getting ready to nurse, or had just finished or whatever! It didn't help I had his feet pulled back and his little butt was aimed right at me but after that, I always changed him at his changing table, with him turned sideways instead of his butt aimed at me LOL!

LMAO :rofl:

Oh boy that is horrible and amazing all at the same time!!! Great story for his sweet 16 birthday party though :thumbup:


----------



## lily28

*doggylover* I know it is just an idea I have to get over with, I guess if they are washed well I have no reasons to worry. So far those I'm interested in are too used, the sellers are potty training their kids, and most were used for a second child too!!! I have a lots of time to wait of course, and if it comes to the point that I can't get gently used second hand diapers, I will fork out the money for the new ones. :(
*
Steph82* I just saw a video on how to change a little boy, ha ha weird and cute at the same time.
Those suits are the cutest!!! Love yellow!
One day that I'm not too lazy I will take pics of my stash ;)
Yay on finishing the nursery!
*
ooSweetPea* OMG!!! Poop-sprayed on your chest!!! So sorry but I'm peeing my self laughing!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Changing table became my best friend that day HAHA. My mom still sometimes changes him on the floor with his butt aimed at her and although he is waaaay beyond the projectile phase it still makes me nervous to watch! If I change him on the floor I have to make sure he's sideways still :)


----------



## nimbec

Haha ladies yuk yuk yuk thankgoodness for changing tables phew! Projectile poo who would have thought it lol!! Sweet pea I'm not surprised it has left you a lil concerned hehe although hilarious sorry can't help but chuckle! 

I'm not using cloth but if I was to I think 2nd hand would be fine as you say they are well washed and you will wash them all again to make sure so should be no problems! 

Well I'm feeling pretty awful after my cordal epidural yesterday it was a horrific experience :( basically the first thing they said when I arrived...is there any chance u could be pregnant? Errrr hello spot the bump I'm not exactly small and we yes 29weeks actually pmsl!! So then got down to anesthetic room and all hell let loose as surgeon wanted to use X-ray guidance and I along with X-ray techs point blank refused!! So at this point I thought I was going home UNTIL consultant anesthetist walked in an said he could do it without as he did all obstetric ones and had done lots of these to on pregnant women like myself (I could have hugged him!) 

But then when he inserted it my blood pressure dropped to 47/37 and I was totally delerious and felt really poorly plus the injection BLOODY hurt even with the local anesthetic. So they panicked and gave me drugs - I screeched Nooooo cos of bubs but thy assures me it was fine. It then took another hour for my blood pressure to get back to 87/47 still very low. Spent forever in recovery before they let me back to the ward! Was discharged with blood pressure still low feeling like utter crap...and guess what nobody asked or checked the baby!!! Luckily he's een kicking away so I'm pretty sure he's ok! So I'm shattered and very sore today - cue sofa day!! Rubbish tv and hopefully some chocolate if my oh will get me some!! 

Ontop of this they have told me that this will happen when I have my spinal and to make them aware as they need to be prepared - now I'm shitting myself!!! 

Anyway rant over - hope everyone is ok! 

Fantastic news that emmeleiagh is ok! I'd definately swap doctors hun!!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes there will be a time when your baby does a huge farty poo and the poo will spread upto the back of babies head or neck! No nappy can protect against that no matter how amazing it is xxx
> 
> 
> Does it seriously get that far up?!!?!?!? Oh my!Click to expand...

I think the farthest Maisie's ever made it was to her shoulder blades. :haha:

But -- here's great news -- she's NEVER had a poopsplosion up the back in cloth diapers (it has leaked out of the legs, before, but that's so much less disgusting, IMO)! The cloth diapers/covers I use have elastic at the waist in the back. So, as long as you tighten the aplix or snaps enough, that protects quite well against up-the-back blowouts. Pretty much every time she pooped in a disposable, it'd go up her back because sposies just don't have that same protection. :nope: 

The trade off of not having so many poopsplosions thanks to firmer solids-poop is the smell. :dohh: :sick:


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- I'm sorry you had such an ordeal yesterday! I must have sympathy low blood pressure for you. Very woozy yesterday and starting to feel like that again today. :shrug: Good thing I have an OB appt. this afternoon.


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> :-k Hmmmm... alva baby sells newborn dipes. For $4.95. I could actually get an entire nb stash of those for the same price as renting. Very interesting. Could just get a dozen nb workhorse fitteds from Green Mountain for using with covers I already have and have knitted, then get a dozen of the alva nb's. I am just worried about washing microfiber. I have heard so many stories about people having stink issues, which is why I was trying to stick to cotton and natural fibers. What to do, what to do?

People have stink issues because they haven't found the right wash routine yet. It takes some time to perfect based on your washer and whether you have hard/soft water. If they're stinky, something's wrong. People have stink issues with natural fibers as well (especially ammonia) for the same reason.

I don't know that I'd put all my eggs into the alva basket. They seem not to work at all for some people. The good thing is, in my experience, cloth diapers are pretty easy to sell. I had bought a ton of size small BG AIOs (on clearance as they weren't being made anymore) and ended up hating them. I sold them used on eBay for more than I paid for them new. :haha:

Also, in case you weren't aware, there are baby co-ops on facebook that do diaper orders quite often so you can get even better prices that way a lot of times.


----------



## ukgirl23

sweetpea that is hillarious!!! I've never had that happen to me thankfully! I have often jumped when I'm changing a nappy and the baby has farted, it's so sudden when they poo it scares me. I used to whip the dirty one off and put the new one on asap LOL.. that one sounds like a top of the head reacher though!!  

Nimbec I'm sorry you feel so pants today but I hope it has helped in the long run xx :hugs:

steph, yeh covering the bits with a nappy is a good idea too, boys pee when they get out of the bath as well, so many times when I was drying Luke that he peed in the towel. But in my experience my boy was easier to potty train than my girl ;) 

I have really bad lower back pain today and I feel like I've been kicked between the legs :( it's so sore I've just sat or laid down all day. I feel like I need a BM but I don't :( I felt Ben kick in my lower back, I never had that with the other two so I'm thinking it's his position. If it's still bad tomorrow I'll be off to the doctor xx 

doggylover are you still alive at work lol? xx


----------



## kealz194

Wow I had over 13pages to catch up on!!!! 
Mommabrown so glad all is well with little emmaleigh!!!! 
number what an ordeal!!! and ouch! 
I'm so sorry I don't really remember much else except poo explosions! Paige wasn't too bad luckily till.she was a bit older and.the nappy size she was in was getting a bit small! but I had my sil over yesterday and her 5month old had a serious explosion! didn't look like much in the nappy but as she went to remove the nappy omg it was up to her shoulders!!!! it was every where sorry for Tmi! lol I had to help strip her off as 2hands just aren't enough, it got all.over my hands and I forgot what breast milk poop smells like too haha!
afm I found out yesterday that my glucose came back very high so yeah, I have gestational diabetes! So had to go to hospital to get a blood testing kit and talk about diet etc! So I am now back.to high risk and have to goto hospital every 2weeks for check ups and need 3more scans before bubs gets here! also seeing a consultant next week to.find out what the best option is for us as I also have group b strep they may have to induce me at 38 weeks or possibly c section..... not really sure how I.feel right now! :(


----------



## Steph82

Oh no Kealz, I'm so sorry!! At least you get to have some extra scans?? Did you expect the GTT to come back high or was that a surprise? Sorry you have to deal with the extra care now. At least it's the homestretch!!
Being induced at 38 weeks is not too bad right?? Full term is 37 correct?


----------



## kealz194

no I wasn't really expecting it, so a bit shocked! in regards to being induced at 38weeks, it's An upside I get to meet my little man sooner but I'm concerned about being induced, I.know sometimes you can be induced but it still.doesn't kick start the Labour and if my waters break that's when it's dangerous for baby coz of the group b strep! and I didn't want a section but obviously what ever is best for the baby is all that matters but I just feel.really cheap about the whole thing really! I know there are people out there that a worse off then me but I.just can't seem to catch a break! and to top it off my landlord it upping my rent!!!!!!!! lol this is.not.my.year so far!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz Im sorry to hear yoire having so many problems. Xxx


----------



## Steph82

kealz194 said:


> no I wasn't really expecting it, so a bit shocked! in regards to being induced at 38weeks, it's An upside I get to meet my little man sooner but I'm concerned about being induced, I.know sometimes you can be induced but it still.doesn't kick start the Labour and if my waters break that's when it's dangerous for baby coz of the group b strep! and I didn't want a section but obviously what ever is best for the baby is all that matters but I just feel.really cheap about the whole thing really! I know there are people out there that a worse off then me but I.just can't seem to catch a break! and to top it off my landlord it upping my rent!!!!!!!! lol this is.not.my.year so far!

Ugh how frustrating!!!!!! Maybe you can get the GD under control with diet and then maybe they will let you go longer without induction??


----------



## kealz194

Hopefully I can! They are going to monitor me over the next few weeks and we will work something out! As for my landlord, grrr lol! He was like I promise to do the porch up! I was like ummm u promised that 2 years ago! Think I'm gonna ask for that in writing!


----------



## ukgirl23

our landlady is putting our rent up too, we live in a damp mouldy flat that was build in the 60s and has never been refurbished and she's asking 700 a month!! It's the times we live in they are struggling to pay the mortgage so we get stuck with an insanely high rent! I wish we could afford to buy! x


----------



## nimbec

Kealz in so sorry your having a rough time :( ((((hugs)))) 

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! 

Well do you remember all the hassle with damaged furniture I had from mamas & papas? Well I got a £110 voucher from them today yipeeee :) :) :) I still have damaged furniture but I can live with it!! It means we should be able to buy the car seat base with it....I could so buy cute outfits but must not PLUS asda have the most amazing baby sets for £6 they are sooooo cute! I have to admit I bought a few and a few nice blankets enroute back home from hospital tee Hee ;) 

Also got everything ready for bubs hospital bag today ...have I missed anything?? In having an early section : clothes are x2 as in tiny & newborn 
3shortsleved vests 
3 long sleeve vests
3 sleep suits 
Coming home outfit 
Blanket 
Hat
Socks/booties x2 
Pack of 27 nappies 
5 muslins
3bibs 
Little teddy (couldn't resist!)
Wipes 
Cotton wool 

Any suggestions most welcome!! 

Not done mine yet LOL because I'm high risk midwifes have been hassling me!


----------



## lily28

*kealz194*, many hugs hun... Inducing is very common over here, as doctors want to get on with their days and can't wait us around. Your vase is totally different of course, so please try to think it as something for your own and baby's health.


*nimbec* lol you are ready to go! I would add 1-2 swaddling cloths/blankies, and some almond oil/other natural oil to clean meconium too.


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- how long will they keep you in the hospital? I'd plan on at least 12 diapers a day (may only need 8 or so/day but just in case unless the hospital will provide some?).

I'd personally omit the bibs if you're planning to breastfeed, but I suppose they don't take up much space and if you're planning to formula feed, they're a good idea. And I have no idea what you mean by muslins. :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Ladies I keep getting a tightening pain arcoss my lower bump and round my hips and it feels like I've got awful awful wind/period pains! I'm scared as to what it could be I don't really remember from before!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

If you run out of nappies in the uk they have spares so you dont need to take 12. They let you go within 5 hours unless there is complications or you have a section then you stay over night xx

kealz I have that today with a low back pain too and feel like Ive been kicked in the vag! I read its just spd. Have yo had enough to drink? Maybe lay down for a bit? Ben is pressi g down low today I think that may be part of it.. that could be the same thing for you? Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec mittens if you are using them. and alcohol wipes for the cord but they may clean that for you.. Hats and I think that is it. Your bag sounds good! Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, only one night for a section? That's nice. Here they try to keep you 3-4, I think! :wacko:

They made me stay 2 full nights for a quite smooth vaginal birth with no real complications (I just had a tear, but that's no big deal from a medical perspective, really). :dohh: They even made me sleep the first night with my IV in (not connected to anything) "just in case." :dohh: Seriously for no reason, my BP & everything else had been fine through labor and delivery and entire time postpartum, Maisie had been fine the entire time through it all. :shrug: I ended up being at the stupid hospital for like 56 hours or so. Ugh. :nope: I think I'm going to talk to my OBs about only staying one night this time and see how they feel about it. PLEASE don't let the same OB deliver this time. I really don't care for her (I like the other 5!).

And good that they will provide diapers if needed. Here, I won't pack any at all.


----------



## ukgirl23

Yup in norway I had to stay 3 days for a normal birth.. my friend had a section and had to stay for a week but over here if everything is okay after the section they let you go as soon as you can stand up. Myaunt had one last year. It might be different elsewhere but the birthing place here is high demand. My mum had my brother normally she got asked to go a few hours after having him. He is 7 so maybe its changed Im just going by what I hear like I said I had my last babies in Norway but a friend of mine had her baby before xmas and she said she got to go home a few hours later as she had hi. in the morning. x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies, sorry to hear some of you have been having a rough go with health complications!! :flower: Hopefully things will settle down and it won't seem as big of an issue later.

I learned about aiming the wee-wee down to avoid the shooting up pee-pee from my nephew. :winkwink: Someone mentioned the Pee-Pee Tee-Pee things...? They're pretty un-necessary. When you take the old diaper off open it up for a second and then just kind of set it back on top while you get the new one ready, so if he pees on something it's the dirty diaper, instead of something clean that will need washing! 

AFM, today has been an exhausting day. I had two meetings this morning to get my school stuff sorted out and my exams set for this semester. I'm not sure it's going to be humanly possible to finish everything on time. I have to write 6 short papers in 6 weeks, read over 100 books in 11 weeks, do an oral exam based on the 6 papers, then two written exams and an oral exam based on the 100+ books... all by mid April! Not to mention regular life things like working part time, preparing for baby etc. :wacko: Just the thought of it puts me into a bit of a panic. What the hell have I gotten myself into?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Littlespy I was wrong about the section thing. I ask my aunt and she got to stay for about 4 days x


Readytomum thats a hell of a load of work to do by mid april!!


----------



## melissasbump

I stayed in 2 nights for my EMCS, they like you to stay in bed for 24 hours but as soon as you are up and capable after that generally you can go xx


----------



## Mommabrown

It was variant for my 3 c-sections 3-4 days each time the longest was my first and i was there for a week.(fever and clots)

So today i had a WIC appointment at the health unit and the R.N there told me it would be better to start pumping or stimulating my breast right after i have the c-section because of the levels of oxytocin that it helps produce which pushes in the milk! I am so baffled at the level of advice and care that my DR's office has given me and his LC. I just want to slap these people! 

To top my lovely day off youngest DS has been sent home sick and throwing up. What a day!! Oh well life goes on! 

Sorry for everyone that isn't feeling good also!


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou for all input ladies, I will be kept 3-4days here but oh will be back and forwards so can add to my bag tee Hee!! Some good suggestions thanks ladies! 

Sorry to hear that you have all thy to do readytomum :( 

That's interesting momma brown I've heard sometimes it takes a while fr milk to arrive...what do try do in the mean time...bottle or just wait...how does it suddenly come in? Sorry stupid questions lol!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh we are in the wars at the moment ladies. Hope everyone starts feeling better soon and thinking of everyone who is having health issues right now :hugs:

AFM I am about to cause my own pain with my prenatal workout :haha: Its actually not really painful at all, and you get to sit in a chair for part of it. It always makes me feel better.

I broke down and ordered some Alvas today. I got 3 newborn and 6 one size with some bamboo inserts. And some baby legs because I couldn't resist and they were less than $3 and had a panda on them. I'm terrible :haha: So now I've got some fitteds and covers (wool and PUL), some AI2's and some pockets. Hopefully we'll be set for a while and none will be a total failure. 

Okay going to get to it! Hope you survived parents night doggylover!


----------



## ukgirl23

Ok what is WIC? I hear it a lot in forums when they talk about milk... is it like a breast feeding clinic or something? 

I think in general time for breast milk to come in can vary. With Connie I woke up with massive boobies the next morning and loads of milk but with Luke it took about two or three days for my supply to come in and then it was very gradual. Im not sure about the c section milk thing x

Ben has been facing to my back all day kicking my spine and hips! It hurts so bad so Im off to get some sleep I hope he turns round during the night. Im so sore :( xx


----------



## kirstabelle

UK Girl WIC is a govt program here in the US that is all about nutrition and they offer education and supplemental foods to women who are pregnant or have kids. There is an income requirement though and if you make too much you're not eligible for it.

https://www.fns.usda.gov/wic/

I'm not eligible because of my OH's income. I guess they think he can pay for my lactation consultant :haha: I have a nursing class coming up though, and I will probably go to a La Leche League meeting sometime closer to my due date. And I *think* there is an LC at the pediatrician's office we are thinking of using. Plus I have Little Spy to sponge info from. So I should be fine. :haha:

Hope Ben turns around! I have no idea what bub is doing in there sometimes. For the most part she doesn't cause any pain but every now and then she will jab me on my left side and I have no idea what it is she's jabbing over there, my ovary?? But it huuuuurts!


----------



## kirstabelle

I'm a squash! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay congrats kristabelle!! It looks great! Xxx


----------



## nimbec

Yay Kristabel me too!!! Whoo hooo!! 

Gosh we have serious snow here in Wales :( luckily I have enough food in but there is no way we will be going anywhere for a while! Fx I don't get poorly or anything eeek! Not that I'm a worrier or anything ;) lol!!! 

For any non uk ladies. We are not geared for this kind of weather so the country comes to a complete standstill lol even tho it happens every year !! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec its bad in the south west too! We have heaps of it :D I have to say that I lived in Norway where it snowed for 5 months of the year and I am the first one to say it's only snow people!! But this is dangerous snow. 
All the schools in our area are closed except my kids schools, the roads are icy and cars are crashing left right and center, I have to walk along the main road to school, so that is partly why I kept my kids home today, the other part was I got up so quickly once I realised their school was open and rushed around so much my BP was still very low so I almost fainted twice, Aaron made me stay at home so the kids are home too and Aaron is having to walk home from work 2 hours in a blizzard. lol

Benson is finally off my back bones today so I feel much more comfortable and the mould lady will be here soon!! yay!! I've just had to blitz the flat, thank goodness the kids were home to help me  

Hope everyone has a good day and if you are in snowy areas be careful and dont go out unless you have to! :) Xx


----------



## nimbec

It's crazy snow isn't it Ukgirl! I'm sure in Norway they where geared up for it and life carried in pretty unaffected but here they just do nothing which then becomes very dangerous! Grrrrr 

Good idea bit takkng them to school - how stupid that its open!!!!! They will be sent home in an hour anyway! Gosh so sorry you oh has to walk that far in this horrid weather. 

On a funny note I've had to clear a spot in the garden so my chuihuaua can go and pee otherwise he disappears into the snow completely lol!!


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> I'm a squash! :happydance:

Congrats! I was wondering when we change into a squash!:winkwink: I'm bored being the aubergine...

To all the ladies with snow intheir area, be very carefull and stay in!
We have rain storms, nothing too bad.


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies! Missed out on much last night so will have a wee catch up read later on.

No snow with us (despite being predicted 30cm overnight), just lots of sleet. That's fine though as I am at work, and stayed down with a friend last night due to late night finish, and I do not want to get snowed in down here! When i get home it can snow all it wants! And a wee snow day next week would be much appreciated!!!

I'm 30 weeks today!! :shock: I can't believe it!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

haha nimbec that is funny!! poor little thing lol! 

the snow in norway is dry so its not slippy, its wet and icy here and sticks in tread so it's unsafe. I remember one year in norway the snow was so deep I had to tunnel out of my front door, it was usually higher than Connie too, roughly up to my hips.


----------



## nimbec

Yay congrats Doggylover! Where in the country are you? 

Gosh Ukgirl that's a lot of snow!!! 

Glad you survived last night Doggylover hopefully you can have a relaxing weekend now?


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats on the ten week count down doggylover!! I can not wait to join you!! xx


----------



## lily28

Cloth diaper breakthrough: DH is totally on board, he says it is an amazing thing, for the baby and the environment, and wants us to do it! He was also cloth diapered as a child, so he has no hesitations.

I was afraid to talk to him about this matter as he is not into baby things at all, so it was such a pleasant surprise and a big relief for me! It's nice to have your partner supporting you <3


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl and nimbec: stay safe with the snow!! If you have to go out be careful you don't slip!

We got some snow last night too, and although we didn't get very much it's pretty slick and nasty outside. Even though snow is very common here it's amazing how many people still get in traffic accidents etc. because they forgot that they need to be more careful! 

I have a DR appointment this morning and I work at the Library this afternoon, so I'll have to head out into the snow shortly. Thankfully it's no longer still snowing, just the stuff on the ground to worry about! I'm glad I found some new snow boots that fit after my feet decided to get bigger. :dohh:

I don't think my DR has mentioned anything so far about the glucose test.... so I wonder if she'll mention it today or not. After this appointment I start going every two weeks instead of every four weeks as well. How often do you ladies see your midwives/Dr's?


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Yay congrats Doggylover! Where in the country are you?
> 
> Gosh Ukgirl that's a lot of snow!!!
> 
> Glad you survived last night Doggylover hopefully you can have a relaxing weekend now?

I just about survived last night! It was hectic and I was on my feet all night so had a proper pregnant lady back ache by the end of it! We're in Northern Ireland, and we seem to have been pretty lucky this last while with the weather - no floods, little snow. But damn it...WHEN AM I GETTING A DAY OFF SCHOOL?! The adverse weather needs to kick in here and keep me at home!!

Lily that's great news about dh! I felt weird bringing it up to mine as well, as you have no idea how they will react as it's not generally something people have discussed before, but mine was like yours! Now you get to start buying - that's the fun bit!

Kirstabelle yay for buying all those diapers!! You need to take a pic when they arrive to show us which patterns you got.

Nimbec - jeepers sounds like your op was quite a showdown :wacko: but I'm glad you are feeling better. Stay inside nice and warm, out of the snow! And get you being so prepared with your packing! As the others said, I would maybe throw in a few extra bits and bobs for a longer stay for baby. But then again - what do I know as I've never done it :haha: But anything you need, dh can bring more of.

Kealz: so sorry about the GD :hugs: but I'm glad they have found it so they can keep an eye on you and bubs and make sure everything is progressing well. A lot of appointments coming up then, but hopefully the choices that are made will feel right for you, and all that matters is LO arriving safely, and you being well.

Ukgirl: sorry to hear about the rent going up :( Especially not fair when you consider the mould issue.

We are generously given a half day today because we had to work so late last night, so I am heading off home to clean my house - funsies!! I was thrilled last night though when my brother (and mum, and then SIL!) all rang to ask if I can look after my nephew tomorrow. My mum was supposed to, but she forgot and booked appointments at something else, so dh and I have him all day :mrgreen: I'm so excited because it's rare that we get him to ourselves for extended periods during the day, so we will have a lot of fun. As long as he doesn't spend the day in a strop as he has done the last few weeks :haha: So a fun day for me tomorrow, and a good chance for dh and I to practice our parenting skills out one last time before our own arrives!! (Wait until tomorrow when I come back a broken woman!)


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle -- Congrats on your squash! :happydance:

Jealous of everyone's snow. None here though we were under a "winter weather advisory" last night, it was obvious it wasn't going to happen. :haha: Has only *really* snowed here 2 of the 11 winters I've lived here, so not surprising! At least a cold front came through and it actually feels like winter this morning with temps around freezing. It's been 80*F (~27*C) for the last week! :wacko:


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks ladies! I know I can always rely on all of you to get excited about what size fruit/vegetable my child is :hugs: I am sure we will all be sick of being squashes quite soon :haha:

The weather has been all over the place up here. It got quite warm (not 80 though Little Spy, that is nuts!) and melted all the gross, filthy snow that had been lying around and then promptly got cold and snowed a bit again! Its -7c here right now with nippy wind. Not excited to go stand at the bus stop in that *grumble grumble* Hope the ladies with snow can stay on the couch in a nice little snow cocoon and relax this weekend. DH is off skiing this weekend, so I will be cosy on the couch with the dog and my knitting and some dvds. :cloud9:

My diapers have already shipped! I ordered them in the afternoon and by 8pm I had gotten an email saying they'd shipped. I was surprised since I had read online that they can take a long time. I might be taking pics of them before we know it. :haha: I got several girly prints, mostly minkies. Very cute.

Good news Lily about your DH supporting cloth diapering. My DH was unenthusiastic but he already knows that attempting to argue with me or convince me once I have gotten to the point I am at with CD'ing is a waste of time. And I think he knows I am right about the health and environmental benefits, and add in the fact that he won't be doing the diaper laundry anyway, and that's that- we are CD'ing. :haha:

Ready to Mum it sounds like we are the same on our care schedules. My most recent appointment was at 28 weeks (and that is when they did my GT and they didn't talk to me about the test until the appt before, so maybe they will talk to you about it this time. Maybe ask if they don't bring it up as it is such a safe test to have done and much better to know than not, plus from what I've read most women have no symptoms.) and now I start going every two weeks instead of every four weeks as I was before. I know at some point we start going every week, but not sure if that is after 37 weeks, or later. I will just show up whenever they tell me to show up!

Doggylover, yay for 30 weeks! That will be me in a week, as well. I can't believe it either. I think I won't be properly shocked until I am 35 weeks. Then I will probably start freaking out. Speaking of freaking out, I made a very brief foray into the third tri boards... and then quickly ran away when I saw not one but two threads that apparently had photos of people's mucus plugs :shock: I personally am all for making this thread a mucus-plug-photo-free zone :haha:

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> Speaking of freaking out, I made a very brief foray into the third tri boards... and then quickly ran away when I saw not one but two threads that apparently had photos of people's mucus plugs :shock: I personally am all for making this thread a mucus-plug-photo-free zone :haha:

Can I just second that right now!!! Why would you a) take a photo of that?! And b) show it to other people?!?! Noooo! I don't even want to experience my own let alone someone else's! :sick::sick:

That's great news about your diapers though. And minky...mmmmm. So soft and snuggly! 

So I made it home, as I got closer to home the weather got worse, and now I am safely wrapped up in the house, fire lit :) our pup is going nuts for the snow which is hilarious. I hope it gets really deep so he can't go properly insane!

Littlespy 80F?! That's unreal! It rarely gets to that temp here in summer, let alone the depths of winter!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay for getting dh onboard with cloth diapering lily! 

Good that you made it home before it got too bad doggylover. It was a blizzard down here for most of the day. Im so glad I didnt take my two to school. 

The lady came about the mould and said they want to wash all the walls with special industrial mould killer and repaint the walls with mould resistant emulsion and that we had been doing an amazing job to keep it at bay so hoping my landlady sorts that out asap! 

This may sound gross but I dont really care about looking at mucus plugs and stuff like that. I guess in nursing you have to have a cast iron stomach. I watch surgeries and enjoy it so that sort of thing doesnt bother me. I personally will not be putting up a picture of my mucus plug though! 

Benson is being so good today. I cant believe I could feel him kicking in my lower back last night it was so painful. I think he has turned head down now now facing inwards because I cant feel his kicks only his wiggles lol. This pregnancy by far has been the worst one of the three. so glad its almost over... i keep fantasizing about squishing and kissing him! After a bath obviously lol x


----------



## doggylover

At first when I read "I keep fantasising about squishing him" I was a bit :shock: but then I read the rest of the sentence :rofl: I am the same - I get so excited about the thought of squeezing this little munchkin and snuggling them right up!!! 

Eugh, I could never be in the medical profession - all that stuff really doesn't go down well with me! I don't know how you are able to do it!

Now I'm worried that the snow will mean my brother and SIL cancel their day away tomorrow and I don't get to look after my nephew. I will be so cross! :brat: and the no doubt all the snow melts so I don't even get a snow day on Monday :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hahahahhaa sorry I see how that looks bad! I have seen his cute littlee nose on my scans I cant wait to kiss it! Im getting to the point where having a baby in our house is becoming more real its exciting! 

How old is your nephew? I am ok with mucus and blood but vomit.... no just cant do it!! Then I dont know how you can stand to teach a load of teenagers everyday! Lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

Sometimes I don't know how I teach them either :haha: 

My nephew is 19 months and he is just my favourite thing in the whole world! I could kiss that child all day long and not get tired of it (although his incessant "no no no no!" Might get a bit wearing haha!) we see him at least twice a week, but always with the whole family, so it's nice when we get to spend some time alone with him. I can't what until my LO is here because then I get to spend ALL my time with them :mrgreen:


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwwww I sometimes baby sit my friends little boy also called Lucas which gets a bit confusing. My Lucas loves his mummy hugs. He loves sneaking in my bed at 5am when Aaron has gone to work too and we snuggle hehe.


----------



## doggylover

Aww he sounds like such a wee pet! A guy a i know just had his first baby and called him Lucas! 

Just got some cloth mail :) not the prettiest wraps I have, but :shrug: they all look like they'll do a good job! Got my first grovia shell as well, and I'm pretty impressed with how soft it is, unlike some other outers I've felt. A little annoyed though as they mucked up my order and only sent me 1 rumparooz instead of the2 I ordered. Also, the picture on their website makes it look like the rumparooz have a fleecy lining, but they don't. Not sure I'd order from them again.


----------



## doggylover

Ok the girl emailed me straight back and said she'll get it sorted ASAP. Maybe I will order from them again :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh Im so jealous of you with ypur grovia! I can not wait to get mine! Sucks that they messed up your order. Thats a real let down! Send them a mail you may get a free nappy hehe xx


----------



## MollyMalone

Havent been here in a LOONG while. To OP, my due date was changed to the 19th and it turns out we are having a lil boy, not girl :blush:


----------



## doggylover

Hi Molly, I'll get all that info changed for you - apologies! 

I hope you and baby are keeping well - not long to go now!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Dr.'s appointment this morning went well. As suspected my Dr gave me the form for my gulcose test this morning, as well as for more blood work. :dohh: I HATE getting blood drawn... I seriously loathe it. The last time I went the woman was so rough and left a huge brusie and I broke down sobbing. :blush: I am not excited about the prospect of having to go back!

She said my Blood Pressure and Heart Rate were a little higher than normal, so I guess the stress overload of yesterday hasn't quite worn off yet. She said Peter's HB is perfectly fine though, so it doesn't seem to be affecting him at all. 

I'm currently rather PO'ed at DH. :growlmad: For the most part I think I'm pretty amazingly lucky with him, but at the moment I'd like to throw something at him. I sent him a text last night saying I was skipping yoga because I wasn't feeling well, and I was overloaded and stressed out from my meetings so I was heading home. When he got home later he went straight to his computer, played there for a bit, worked out, then went back to his computer. He never once asked if I was feeling any better... how my meetings went... what the outcome of them was... or anything!! He didn't say more than two words to me!! So I just gave up and went to bed. But of course I couldn't sleep because I was still so worked up. :nope: Sometimes I'd like to throw his computer out the window.


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum Im so sorry to hear about you not feeling well :( If it helps my OH and I argue over his computer often! He made friday nights his game night after a guy he works with signed up to world of warcraft so on friday nights I get ignored completely. He was meant to have a bath with me all week he kept saying tomorrow but you will never hear him postponing on his friend for WoW! He then told me that on saturdays he was going to play football all day. so we would only really get su days as a family I told him where he could stick it! He told me he is trying to be a lad as much as he can befire Ben is born I could kick his ass! He doesnt get off the computer until 4am! Men!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomum -- Maybe you'll get a good bloodsucker for your glucose test. The one who did my 1st tri bloodwork was HORRIBLE. Worst experience I've ever had with a blood draw for labwork (don't even get me started on the butchers who work for Red Cross, though. :haha:)! The woman who drew my blood for my glucose test was *AMAZING!* Best one *ever*! And I told her that, too. When she was finished, I just looked at her and said "You. Are. AWESOME!" :haha: 

And going into it she even mentioned something about my "scar tissue" (from my 2 Red Cross encounters over the last year... little did she realize, I have it on both arms... from just those 2 encounters. :dohh: Totally worth it to save lives, but seriously.).


----------



## Steph82

Lol Littlespy, she prob thought you had scare tissue for pervios drug use :haha:
I've been really lucky with people drawing my blood... Only one time have a had issues because the lady yanked the needle out at an angle and blew my vain that way! I always feel like I would have been an ideal candidate for intravenous drug use ahahaha:haha:. I hear its rather pricy though, so I'll stick to my beer or wine after pregnancy lol.

Readytomum, sorry to hear about your OH. Men are just so stupid sometimes. I swear, they forget what we have to do daily just to function (carrying all this extra weight, the kicks, bathroom trips, hormones, water retention.... And that's without complications lol)! Maybe you can just tell him how you feel? I truly believe that often they are just clueless. ... Keep in mind that I just got into an argument with OH this weekend and he left for his next two week addignment and we havnt talked in 2 days :dohh:. I still havnt told him what he did wrong... Ugh... I just feel like he should KNOW! (I also realize that he won't unless I tell him, but I don't want him to change things just because I complain lol).


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle -- Did you order Alvas that shipped last night? If so, I think the delay in shipping that everyone talks about is actually just the transit time from China to the US. My Sunbabies took 2-3 weeks after they were shipped. Hopefully they'll surprise you, though (not that you really *need* them right now, I understand the anticipation).


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for the support ladies! :hugs:

DH and I have very little time together at home because of our crazy schedules, so it really bothers me when I need him to listen to me and I get ignored for the computer. Granted, I usually just keep things to myself because I don't like whining to people...but this was something important and I felt really hurt that he didn't seem to care enough to even ask when he knew it was an issue.

He has since been blasted via text and the situation explained. He's apologized and admitted he wasn't really thinking. Hopefully we'll get to see each other with enough time before bed tonight to talk about things, because I would still really like to share my frustrations with him. Sometimes he has good ideas about how to manage things that I don't think of.

I feel a bit better overall today, but I've had some pretty intense heartburn most of the day. I guess my body isn't as good at handling intense stress as it used to be. I was just relieved to hear the Dr. say that LO's HB was normal this morning and that my body freaking out isn't affecting him!


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum I hope you get to talk to your oh tonight and I'm glad you got it all out there even if it was over text. I'm glad you are feeling much better tonight and all is well with baby too, gaviscon or tums help with heartburn ;) xxxxx


----------



## kirstabelle

My MW also recommended raw, unsalted almonds for my ridiculous heartburn. I eat little handfuls of them throughout the day and it really does seem to help. I still need my tums sometimes though, but I definitely feel like I take them less now that I eat all the almonds. Sorry you haven't been feeling good Ready to Mum, and sorry your OH has been a pest. 

Yes Little Spy it was my Alva's that shipped. I figure the actual shipping will take longer than usual. When my mum sends things from Australia it usually takes about two weeks, but somehow I thought China might take even longer, so was surprised everything was processed so quickly. I read one lady's order took 3 months! She couldn't even use her dipes on her NB. So if my dipes get here within 2-3 weeks I will be impressed. Especially since its free shipping. Free international shipping is crazy good, I think. 

I have had good blood sucking experiences thus far during pregnancy. I usually don't mind blood work. I actually think I would be a good blood donor, but if you have lived in the UK between 1980 something and 1980 something else they won't accept your blood in the US or Australia because it is too expensive to screen it for mad cow disease. I think after 25 years we would probably know if I had mad cow disease or not, but whatever. :shrug: Anyway, hope you get a better nurse than last time Ready to Mum. 

AFM, I am glad its Friday night and am ready to for an evening of blissful nothing much!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I'm glad I'm not the only person who blasts dh through text or email, and not always in person. I hope you two got a chance to sort everything out, and you are feeling better today. My SIL did some prenatal yoga for a while, and at that she learnt that if you lie on you back with your legs up against a wall (so you are in an L shape, feet at the top, head at the bottom) that apparently helps with heartburn. I've never tried it as I don't get it, and can't imagine it'd be the easiest position to get into .....

No more snow here. My nephew is coming over later but I don't think we will be heading out anytime soon. I don't think dh would be happy driving with Jacob in the car in the snow, so we'll stay in and play all day. That also means no nursery paint this weekend :( although that's maybe no bad thing as we cannot choose the colour. I didn't know there were so many shades of light green!


----------



## nimbec

Readytomum I'm pleased bubs is doing well and hope you manage to talk to oh - bloody men try really have NO idea!! 

Talking of that you all know I had my op wed morning 8.30am well tue oh went with a friend to london as the friend needed a medical cert urgently for work. it was last minute to share driving. My parting words don't forget we have to leave at 6am Tom for my op! Well they broke down enroute so decided to stay the night as they where closer to London and he got appt the following morning hence oh didn't make it to hospital :( so when he phoned to tell me I was upset his reply there is nothing I can do! So I left it BUT then I was really upset as he didn't call me at all before procedure just a single crappy text literally seconds before I went in. He arranged for his mum to take me but it was hardly the same. I called him when I was out and he had been out all night in London at a casino pissed and couldn't see why I was upset. Anyway he said I was over reacting and refused to appologize we had strong words and then I had to leave it as he just wouldn't listen. Do u think I was unreasonable?? I'm still hurt over it now. He was then really hung over for 2 days and refused to help me - I was ment to be resting but still had to cook clean and iron his fucking shirt!!!! Sorry rant over!!! Men hey!!!! 

Doggylover I know the feeling about paint - when I was looking at cream there where 100's and they dry nothing like they look on the tin grrr sorry u can't get it done this weekend but maybe it wil do you good to have a rest after your busy week :)


----------



## Steph82

Oh doggylover, have Fun with Jacob! I'm sure you will have an awesome time (even if you stuck in the house)!
Picking paint can be sooo hard! I always pick a shade that I think will look great. Once it's on the wall (the entire wall of course), I realize that I hate it :haha:. Is you OH good with picking colors? Maybe just send him and you and Jacob stay in?

Nimbec, you are not overreacting at all!!! Your OH should WANT to be there for you! Going out the night before was selfish enough, but then not really checking on you before and after is horrible! You have every right to be mad! I just really dot understand why men can be so ignorant sometimes! Having any OP is scary and we need their mental support... Add the pregnancy with HIS baby, and you need him even more! Men should really read a book, that tells them: your part of pregnancy is to be sweet and thoughtful 100% of the time! It doesn't matter if we can do things for ourselves... We are carrying their baby's, so it should be an automatic instinct! Sorry, rant over! Tell him that you are hurt and hopefully he will see your point!

AFM, it's 3.30am and I woke up because I had an extreme urge to go pee all of a sudden. When I went, it wasn't nearly as much as expected :shrug:. Afterwards, I went back to lay down and still felt like I had to go... I've had a ton of non pregnant UTIs but they always felt different. Now I'm not sure if baby is just laying funny or what. Once I stood up (or sat up), the urge was gone. It only feels funny when I'm laying :sleep:. I just downed 2 glasses if water, because I hope the water will move him off of my bladder (if its LO). 

Hope you ladies have a relaxing Saturday.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Steph - I tried telling him but I'm not sure it got through :( oh well we are friends again as I chose to let it go I jut can't cope with horrid atmospheres at the moment BUT believe me I will use it at some point and remind him!!!! 

Sound like bubs was on your bladder my cheeky monkey is doing this lots to me I'm constantly feeling I need the loo and not much there when I go - pretty normal at tho stage I think, unless it burns or you have pain ....fx you get back to sleep!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Is you OH good with picking colors? Maybe just send him and you and Jacob stay in?
> 
> .

:shock: not ever will that happen! :haha: I'm too much of a control freak! The problem is as you ladies have said the colour looks amazing on the sample pot, and on the sample in the shop. Get it home on your walls, and :nope: it's awful! I painted on the new sample pots yesterday and dh was asking about on in particular he thought was great...on the walls it was like mud! :dohh: we'll get there in the end!

Nimbec: I do not think you are being unreasonable. Ok, fair enough if he really couldn't make it, but he should have been finding another way to get home to take care of you, not out drinking all night. And expecting you to do all the housework after your op AND when you are pregnant? In the words of my nephew "no no no no no!" 

Steph the only thing I really dislike about pregnancy is that urgent need to pee, and when you get there it's the tiniest dribble. Especially at night. It drives me nuts. Many times I have thought I was actually going to pee myself, and then about two drops make an appearance! Hopefully your bladder is just as useless as mine, and its not a uti, but make sure you drink plenty just in case (although that will ironically just lead to more bathroom trips!) and try and get some more sleep!

Ok dog walk in the snow time!


----------



## ReadytoMum

So DH and I finally got a chance to sit down at talk last night. We both got home around 10pm and we chatted for over an hour. Everything is sorted out now and I feel so much better. I always feel better after I get a chance to talk to him about things that are bothering me. I think that's part of the reason I was feeling so crappy... I desperately wanted to talk to him about it, and he totally ignored me. But all is well now! 

doggylover: I hate having to convey important messages through text-messaging, but as I've said because DH and I have such stupid schedules I only see him for an hour or so before bed each night, at which point we're both tired and trying to wind down for the night. So for us it's pretty necessary sometimes. Not ideal, but it works! Ooh, and have fun with Jacob today!! 

RE: sudden urge to pee....I forgot who brought this up originially.... but YES! :haha: This happens to me all the time. The worst is when I'm sitting down for a while, and then I go to stand up and it's like LO drops onto my bladder because I'll desperately have to pee all of a sudden, eventhough I didn't while sitting down! But when I go... there's a little trickle, and that's it! Sometimes I'll go pee, and then literally 10 minutes later will feel like I need to go again. :dohh: Cheeky monkey!

I'm off to my sister's wedding shower today! Her second one technically... this time thrown by the other side. It's a little weird when there's two brides for things like this. Stuff you don't really think of ahead of time. So two brides, two wedding showers! I love my sister's fiancee, she's great, but she's a little high strung, and her mother is even more tightly wound... so it'll be an interesting day to say the least. I just hope everyone makes it out without bursting into tears.

Hope everyone has a good weekend! :flower:


----------



## TeAmo

nimbec said:


> That's interesting momma brown I've heard sometimes it takes a while fr milk to arrive...what do try do in the mean time...bottle or just wait...how does it suddenly come in? Sorry stupid questions lol!!

You just keep latching baby on hun. The colostrum is there right away and thats all baby needs until milk comes in! Plus the suckling with stimulate breast flow. Lots of skin on skin also helps. xx



nimbec said:


> Yay Kristabel me too!!! Whoo hooo!!
> 
> Gosh we have serious snow here in Wales :( luckily I have enough food in but there is no way we will be going anywhere for a while! Fx I don't get poorly or anything eeek! Not that I'm a worrier or anything ;) lol!!!
> 
> For any non uk ladies. We are not geared for this kind of weather so the country comes to a complete standstill lol even tho it happens every year !!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!

HAHAHA Its soooo bad here. Im originally from Canada so I am so used to the snow. But youre right, the UK is not well equipped for this one little bit and it is sooo dangerous. I didnt go into work yesterday because my car was sliding all over the place. :dohh:



doggylover said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of freaking out, I made a very brief foray into the third tri boards... and then quickly ran away when I saw not one but two threads that apparently had photos of people's mucus plugs :shock: I personally am all for making this thread a mucus-plug-photo-free zone :haha:
> 
> Can I just second that right now!!! Why would you a) take a photo of that?! And b) show it to other people?!?! Noooo! I don't even want to experience my own let alone someone else's! :sick::sick:Click to expand...

:wacko::wacko::wacko: That is all.



ReadytoMum said:


> Dr.'s appointment this morning went well. As suspected my Dr gave me the form for my gulcose test this morning, as well as for more blood work. :dohh: I HATE getting blood drawn... I seriously loathe it. The last time I went the woman was so rough and left a huge brusie and I broke down sobbing. :blush: I am not excited about the prospect of having to go back!
> 
> She said my Blood Pressure and Heart Rate were a little higher than normal, so I guess the stress overload of yesterday hasn't quite worn off yet. She said Peter's HB is perfectly fine though, so it doesn't seem to be affecting him at all.
> 
> .

I had my GTT on tuesday. It wasnt much fun but result was all clear :thumbup: thankfully. Al long as bubs is doing well hun, need to relax with that BP. :hugs:


----------



## TeAmo

Hope You've all had a nice week. I have had a busy one!! 

Monday- 28 week midwife appointment. I didnt see my normal one, not really sure why! However she was nice. Got my MatB1 form so maternity leave is becoming an exciting and real prospect now! Thinking of stopping work around Mid March so that I can spend some 1:1 time with Campbell before bubs arrives. She was a bit concerned I hadnt heard from Consultant (see them due to BMI and Cams kidney problems) so she called and got me an appt for Thursday. 

Tuesday- GTT. Long and boring! but results were all clear so that was great news.

Thursday- Growth Scan and consultant appt. So I am scanned, baby looks healthy and growth is good. The sonographer tells me my amniotic fluid level is high. She doesnt seem concerned but says it is often related to gestational diabetes or big babies. I see the consultant after who confirms the fluid level. He knows its not GD as result all clear from Tuesday but says he would like to scan me at 32 weeks to see if fluid has increased or decreased. If it has increased they want to run a 'torch screening' to check for infection!! .. so me being me...i google this issue. OMG I am now shitting myself. So at one end of the scale I could just have a big baby, or an average size bub who creates a lot of fluid. Next is GD, then a baby with infection. Moving up the scale bubs could have a defect with its spine (the consultant did mention this but doesnt think so as not picked up on scan)... now google throws into the pot a birth defect or downs syndrome. :(

I am trying to focus on the fact that he did seem overly concerned and that my level wasnt tipping the scale. It was just on the slightly high side. Anyone else had this? I think the medical term is 'Polyhydramnios'. Hopefully it clears up on its own. 

On a more happy note- I had my 4d scan today. I was slightly disappointed because although the lady doing it was lovely I dont think she was medically trained so couldnt answer a lot of my questions. Plus bubs wasnt playing ball and we could only see past of her. On a plus, I get to go back on Saturday to try again! 

Heres some piccies from today. she looks like a cutie! xxx
 



Attached Files:







BabyGirl1.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 7









BabyGirl2.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 5









BabyGirl3.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww TeAmo, beautiful pics! I wish I knew more about the high fluid thing, but literally the only thing I know about it is that Jessica Simpson had it. And her baby is apparently fine. At least they have ruled out some of the possible causes, and if they don't seem to worried about it then hopefully it is nothing to be too concerned about. I just did a quick google too and found this

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/highamnioticfluidpolyhydramnios.htm

Which says that in 65% of cases the reasons are unknown. That's most cases and they have already ruled out pretty much all the other reasons. I think everything will be fine, and since the numbers show that most of the time there isn't a real serious reason for it you shouldn't worry about it for the next few weeks and you'll go for your screening at 32 weeks and hopefully it will have resolved itself or not gotten worse. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Gorgeous pics TeAmo I hope the next scan shows less fluid xxx


----------



## TeAmo

Thanks girls. I am trying to concentrate on the fact it is more than likely nothing! :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Im sure everything will be fine TeAmo my friend had a lot of water around her baby which she had just before xmas. He was perfect. Usually I have a lot of water around my babies until the last month or two then I get just pockets of water. Xxx


----------



## TeAmo

Have you been diagnosed with the same thing hun? xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I cant remember exactly because I had Connie almost 7 years ago now but I do remember needing an extra scan near the end because of fluid levels and I had mild Pre eclampsia and whn I went for my follow up scan the fluid had been absorbed mostly so she was just surrounded by pockets of water. I hear lots of ladies say the same thing that they get less fluid nearer the end.. But my friend Becky she was induced because of there being so much fluid she was put 3 weeks forward. It wasnt until after she had him that they told her she had gd which caused the fluid but after he was birn he had no issues. He was a big baby too xx


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: glad to hear you and dh are all sorted now. That sucks that you don't get to see so much of one another, definitely makes it so much harder to communicate, and just enjoy your time together. My sister is the same - she and her husband spend maybe 2 nights a week together because of his job. Hope you had fun at your sisters shower!

TeAmo: glad to hear that gtt went well :) and yay for impending maternity leave! i cant wait for mine! I hope that your baby is just a big one, and none of the other potential scary stuff is even an option. As you say, if the consultant doesn't seem too worried, you shouldn't either. Sorry your scan wasnt what you hoped, but yay for more scan next week!! Gorgeous pics! hope the snow isn't too bad with you.

Afm: had a great day with Jacob, he is such a cutie and such a good boy! He giggles and laughs, and he loves the dogs and the cat and is just so much fun! We did venture out and finally got our paint for the nursery. We actually went for a new colour than any of the shades we had tested, but when we saw it we knew it was the perfect one! I am EXHAUSTED now. I don't know how you ladies with kids are coping during this pregnancy! One day with a toddler and pregnant and I am done for!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Your day with Jacob sounds lovely doggylover and Im glad you finally found the petfect colour for the nursery. 

I had to take Connie to the out of hours emergency room this morning. She started with chest lains last night. Nhs direct said it was probably caused by a virus and to see how she goes. well this morning her temp was right up her chest was very sore and she could barely breathe but was saying she felt dizzy and had a headache too. She wouldnt even stand up without saying she felt faint. So I got her down there and it turns out she has a very nasty chest infection so she has antibiotics now and is looking almost back to normal now! So yeh that was my day. Now me and Aaron are chilling out with chinese and movies and Benson is happily kicking awa

I was thinking a lot today about what Im going to do once Im back to normal after having Benson. Im thinking a really runny fried egg on gammon with mega chunky fatty chips and a hair cut and dye. get my nails done and buy some new clothes... 

has anyone else thought about it yet? Xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh ukgirl sorry to hear how sick connie is. I hope the antibiotics kick in ASAP.

I'm with you on the fried egg. Definitely what I'm having for dinner the day I get back from the hospital!!! Other than that, there isn't anything much I'm fussed about doing. I imagine I won't fit back into 'regular' clothes for a while,but I'm looking forward to being able to wear my old things again. I may keep the maternity jeans though...just so comfy!


----------



## ukgirl23

I wonder if maternity over the bump jeans will hold in flab? Lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

That is SO funny! I am also dying for a runny fried egg. I love egg and cheese sandwiches with mustard and I eat them aaaall the time. I cannot wait to have my runny yolks back. That is exactly what I'm going to be eating when I get home from hospital. With some kind of melted, stinky, raw milk cheese piled on there as well! Bliss!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and poached egg huevos rancheros. YES!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg yes brie!!! and medium rare beef mmmmm


----------



## doggylover

Ugh see this is definitely a bonus of being a picky eater like I am - I don't eat most of the stuff on the banned list, I don't drink alcohol, I don't dye my hair...I, so boring :haha: for once it works in my favour!


----------



## ukgirl23

I dont drink either but a few weeks back I was craving beer so badly I had to sniff Aarons bottles :/ lol xx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: that is very weird!!! I hate beer :sick: it's so gross!

So I decided it was time to break out my new jammie bottoms. I got them for the hospital (they are black) but my others have all been feeling a bit tight. These ones though are HUGE!!! I just got them from tesco, so they aren't maternity, and they feel so funny to wear! Damn comfy though!


----------



## ukgirl23

Ive been wearing Aarons bottoms to bed hahaha xx I was looking at black ones in asda they have some nice onez I shall be buying next week for my bag xx


----------



## doggylover

I think I need to go back to Matalan and get some of the black yoga pants style maternity gear I saw. At the time I was thinking "never!" But now....I need the comfort!!! Plus I realised that the only soft jogging bottoms I have (which is what imagine I will live in for the first few days at least!) are all grey, and I don't fancy chancing the staining - I've read some awful things about post-partum bleeding. I've always had very heavy periods, so I'm thinking it will be at least as bad as that!


----------



## TeAmo

I had runny eggs today... naughty! xx


----------



## kirstabelle

You ladies with your organization and bags getting packed etc are making me look bad. I have done nothing in preparation for childbirth other than get pregnant :haha:

I almost feel like if I get ready for the hospital too early it will make the wait seem even longer... and I definitely already feel like 40 weeks is a loooooooong time! Especially to go without runny eggs, TeAmo you naughty thing :winkwink:


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggylover I might get some of the preggo yoga pants as well. I am going to have to get some pants for exercise anyway as all my pre-preg ones have such tight elastic and it is getting annoying trying to roll them down. So, those will do me for post-delivery as well I imagine. I don't even want to think about all the post-partum blood. I also have heavy periods and my chemical pg was AWFUL. At one point I was so weak and shaky from all the bleeding that I thought I might have to go to the emergency room or something. :nope:


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy... I have had medium steak a couple of times during the pregnancy :blush:... I've also had semi runny eggs. My doc said that while it is not advised, it's VERY rare for people to get listeria. I do miss beer lol. I only like weak American beer but I can't wait to have one of those lol.

As for PJ pants... Right now, I can only sleep in my sports bra and panties. Everything else just seems so horribly uncomfortable :haha:. I really do need to go shopping for some hospital PJs! Running around in bra and panties may be weird there ahahaha


----------



## Steph82

Oh and I am soooo hoping to be back in my pre pregnancy clothes within 12 weeks :dohh:. I know it's nearly impossible but I've heard (from skinny women that have never struggled with weight of course lol) that if you breast feed and eat only low carbs, lots of veggies and protein, low sugar, that the weight will come right off! I know how unrealistic it is, but I like this naive view!! :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

I bought some new PJ pants at COSTO a week ago. They're draw-string cotton pants and they're sooooo comfy! The two pairs that I usually wear now are getting kind of ratty, so I'll wear those ones in the hospital and save my new ones for after baby is born and I'm lounging at home. They're nice and light too, since it will be getting warmer out here by then!

The wedding shower today went really well, but it was a LOT OF PEOPLE for the shower, and then a whole bunch of people back to future sister-in-law's parents for dinner. I'm worn out! I don't like crowds of people I don't know in the first place... but it was a long day and it was a constant barrage of people I didn't know and everyone is asking questions about baby etc. I'm so glad to be back home! I can hardly keep my eyes open, so I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh Steph, be glad you don't have to listen to your mother telling you about how _she_ was back in her pre-preggo clothes 1 week after my older brother was born. Siiiigh! 

Jillian Michaels is gonna get me back into my pre-preggo clothes asap! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle a week after delivery back into normal clothes?! Impossible says I!

I am hoping that by August I will fit back into some things - the reason being that I have a wedding to go to and I have two lovely dresses I bought last year and only to a chance to wear once each, so I want to wear one of those!


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls just a very quick pop on as having a buy few days I'm reading and wishing u all well! 

Steph I had runny eggs as well a few weeks ago hehehehee oooops! 

And for the really tiny girls out there my friend had a baby 6 weeks ago and literally the day she ake out if hospital he looked back to normal and within a week she was in a ll per Peggy clothes - not good role model for my oh to see lol!! But her jump was not huge in the first place ...infact I think full term she was slightly smaller than me now! But then other friends have struggled like crazy to get weight off.... 

Hope you all have a lovely day and ill catch up properly tomorrow! Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## ukgirl23

you'll be amazed at how fast you get back in shape once the water retention has subsided and the fat your body no longer needs to store comes off, took me about 4 days with both my kids, it was my hips that were the issue after stretching wider. Breastfeeding helps too lol. x Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## doggylover

You ladies are putting the pressure on :haha: I hope I'll be ok as once dh is back to work after paternity leave ill be out walking with the dogs and the pram everyday, so I'm hoping that helps.

Tbh, my SIL didn't get back into shape well at all. She had spent a lot of time at the gym before my nephew was born, but afterwards she literally did no exercise, and she still isn't back to her pre-pregnancy weight 19 months later.


----------



## ukgirl23

I dont think I ever got back to how I was before pregnancy but I got to a comfortable weight for me. :) You'll look lovely I'm sure xx 

I have to share my dream with you all it was so weird in a funny way. I dreamt I was about to take a shower, so I took off my bra and milk was just pissing out all over the bathroom!! It would not stop!! haha I woke up checking for leaks! 

anyone else having dreams like this? I also keep dreaming that I can see him through my bump :/ so strange!


----------



## doggylover

I dreamt (at least I think it was a dream!) the other night that I woke up in the night and my pj top was all wet around my nipples lol. But not to your extent!

Maybe I should have said my SIL has never fully been happy with her post pregnancy body. She keeps saying she is going to shift the weight (and its literally only about 5lbs and you wouldn't notice at all) and work on her tummy, but she never does, so she just ends up moaning about it :dohh:


----------



## melissasbump

No pressure here dogglover! It took me nearly a year of calorie counting and exercise to lose my pregnancy weight and get back to how i was, (well almost just a big looser lol) but it can be done, i dont have only of these bodies that just pinged back unfortunatly but i have determination!


----------



## doggylover

Ahh see I have zero determination and willpower :haha: I am actually cramming a mini chocolate bar into my mouth as I type :munch: that's what I'm most worried about - my lack of self control! To be honest, I've never been hugely worried about how I look, but I would like to fit into my old clothes (mainly so I don't have to bother buying any new ones! I hate shopping...)


----------



## ooSweetPea

At the risk of being smacked by you girls I was also one that went right back to prepreg clothes - actually wore an old pair of jeans to take DS to dr the day after we got home from hospital! 

HOWEVER as you guys know my story about hyperemesis I was also 40 lbs lighter immediately after giving birth than when I got pregnant - so I cheated majorly in that dept and had a huge head start! A lot of prepreg stuff was actually too big - so I still had to do the dreaded shopping for different sizes anyways.


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy... I am delusional enough to hope to lose some extra weight after the baby :haha:. I was on the high end of Normal pre pregnancy ( I quit smoking new years last year and gained 15lbs :dohh:). I used to have one of those body's, that would lose 5 lbs just by drinking one less soda a day... lol... that ended when I turned 25 ahahahaha. Now it seems like a constant struggle. 
So i'm excited about 500 calories being burned just by providing food for my baby :haha:. Again... i know that I am slightly delusional because whos to say that BF will even work well for me :shrug:... but I would rather be naive and hope for the best!

Nimbec, I had a friend that lost 10 lbs right after each baby she had (and she was skinny to begin with!). :growlmad:

When people joke about my size now, I always laugh and say: On April 4th, I will be loosing 12lbs in one day! How about you?? lol


----------



## Steph82

On another note.... Is anyone else sleeping more? This weekend, I have slept until 10am both mornings? :shrug:. Usually I am up by 7.30am the latest... very odd. I don't feel that tired.


----------



## kirstabelle

I have been sleeping better than I had been at the end of 2nd tri for sure. I also slept until about 10:30 this morning. Could have slept even longer but the dog was annoying me. 

More likely that you will be able to BF fine than than that you will have a lot of problems, is what I have read Steph, especially if you have lots of support. My mum tells me that it is quite awful at the very beginning and then becomes lovely. So if we can just survive the first few weeks we should be okay :thumbup:

I am getting ready to paint the crib today. Because I am just painting the bars I have to put painters tape around the top and bottom of each little bar. So tedious. But I just keep looking at the the pics of my $895 dream crib that I am copying (this one https://kalonstudios.com/shop/us/caravan-crib) to keep me going. It will be worth it when its finally finished!!


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, super cute crib idea! Did you do research on what paint to use?? When I brought up the idea of painting the crib, OH said no :growlmad:. So we ended up with an all white crib (I wanted a white and grey one). 

You have to post pictures when finished... I'm sure it will be amazing!!:thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph Im sleepy too xx Ive been having to take a nap in the afternoon for the past few weeks. I could sleep forever! Xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> Kristabelle, super cute crib idea! Did you do research on what paint to use?? When I brought up the idea of painting the crib, OH said no :growlmad:. So we ended up with an all white crib (I wanted a white and grey one).
> 
> You have to post pictures when finished... I'm sure it will be amazing!!:thumbup:

The crib I bought is this unfinished super affordable one from Ikea https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40118818/ so I did do a quick light sand of the rails and then I just finished taping off the bars (which seriously took freaking hours!). The paint I got is from here https://www.mythicpaint.com/ its the non-toxic, No-VOC paint that is safe for babies (and for preggo women to paint with he he). I got two colors Simply Beautiful and Ambrosia in the Afternoon (they're in the Red section of the palette) and I'm just about to mix them together to get the color I want, a light coral. I also bought an inexpensive unfinished wood bookcase that I am going to paint just the shelf edges on. And then all my big projects in the nursery will be done and it will just be mostly organizing to do. :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Whoa kirstabelle that crib looks great - yours will be beautiful! Can't wait to see a pic when you're done!

Steph I read that bf is the equivilent to a 5 mile run each day. I'm going to start telling people I run 5 miles once baby arrives! :haha:

I got my change bag today :mrgreen: it's so beautiful. I have never been interested in bags ever- I don't even use a handbag/purse/pocketbook, but I love this! Also ordered a new Moses basket mattress, so I literally have 5 things left on my list for baby :)


----------



## Steph82

bwahahah yes Doggylover! I will def embellish my "daily workout" aka breast-feeding lol :haha:

Post a pic of your bag!! I don't remember who posted the babymel bag (sorry :blush:) but I actually loved the red stripped one that they had and found it for sale here in Florida. I ordered it and absolutely love it! It has an insulated bottle pocket (who would have thought :thumbup:)!! 
https://www.mysweetmuffin.com/item/Babymel-Satchel-Red-Stripes-/961?gclid=CMTlm_vx97QCFZGPPAodXGoAJQ
I'm sorry to whoever I copied this bag from, but all bags available in the US are horrible (IMO). :blush:


----------



## doggylover

Oh steph I love that bag! It is gorgeous! I love how it has the special two straps to attach it to the stroller handle- thats so clever. And yeah, mine has TWO insulated bottle pockets :haha: I can't imagine I will ever be out that long that I would need two bottles to remain heated the whole time! (Plus I'm hoping to bf!) 

This is mine
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...geous-bags/blooming-gorgeous-multicolour-bows

It's funny because I am not a girly girl, and as I said I'm not into bags at all, and this bag is very girly, but I love it! Dh was funny when my sister brought it round (she bought it for us) he took one look and just said "Manly." Haha! 

I just ordered a TENS machine - is anyone else planning on using one?


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm with you (all of you!) on the sleep thing! I'm exhausted. I could totally crash for a nap right. now. But it's getting a little late in the day to nap and I'm worried if I nap now I won't sleep well tonight. But holy crap I can hardly keep my eyes open. It's been a busy weekend!

DH and I picked up some stuff for Fraggle today while we were out and about! We got some second hand Dr. Seuss books for an amazing price, and we bought a hand puppet which is super adorable. I'm pretty much in love with it. I think it's supposed to me a monster or something. He's got crazy orange hair, with a little tuff of purple hair in the middle, big round frog type eyes, little pointy ears and some scales on his back. His tounge is a little heart! He's not scary looking, just super goofy. I'll post a pic of it later.

Hope everyone's weekend has gone well!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Oh steph I love that bag! It is gorgeous! I love how it has the special two straps to attach it to the stroller handle- thats so clever. And yeah, mine has TWO insulated bottle pockets :haha: I can't imagine I will ever be out that long that I would need two bottles to remain heated the whole time! (Plus I'm hoping to bf!)
> 
> This is mine
> https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...geous-bags/blooming-gorgeous-multicolour-bows
> 
> It's funny because I am not a girly girl, and as I said I'm not into bags at all, and this bag is very girly, but I love it! Dh was funny when my sister brought it round (she bought it for us) he took one look and just said "Manly." Haha!
> 
> I just ordered a TENS machine - is anyone else planning on using one?


Oh how very cute!! Perfect for team yellow because it will work either way!!! Touche on the two bottle pockets lol ... the only defense I have is: I have two boobs :shrug::rofl:... so I guess that makes it 3 bottle holders and 4 for you ahaha. You still win :haha:
Are you going to get the matching wallet?? and another bottle holder??? Man you have options!!!! I'm jealous! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, yay for picking up for bits for LO! Have you seen the Dr Suess Mobile for the crib? 
https://www.diapers.com/p/trend-lab...=pla&ca_sku=UF-015&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}
I thought it was adorable. 

Doggylover, is the tens machine for pain management during labor? I hear a lot about it in the UK but not much for labor in the US. I guess thats cause we are more medical here and go straight for the epidurals? but Maybe thats just me :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggylover, I'll see your second bottle holder and I'll raise you an antimicrobial lined pocket for dirty dipes/snacks etc... :haha: Your diaper bag looks lovely, it is girly but in a nice fresh, springy/summery way rather than a princess pink type way. :thumbup:

I originally planned to get a bag from Etsy but then when I started watching some youtube reviews of various diaper bags I was like "wait, I _want_ the antimicrobial pocket, I _need_ the blanket holder, Yes! Stroller straps!... Yes! 11 pockets!" and so I got my skip hop one. :haha: It came in the mail yesterday and I'm happy with it.I sort of wish I got a more colorful one, but realistically I know its going to get dirty and the black one was literally half the price, so... you compromise. Stupid logic. 

And its Lily who has the same bag as you Steph. I'm sure she won't mind. You probably won't run into each other much in real life for your matching bags to matter :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

And when I say dirty dipes/snacks, I don't mean at the same time :haha:


----------



## Steph82

lol Kristabelle, I think your right... being on separate continents will make it a bit easier for me as a copy cat :haha:. I think hers was the navy blue one... so at least a modified a bit!?!? hehe

antimicrobial pocket?? I could see the usefulness lol. and I agree with all the nifty options available. I think I mentioned before, that I had ordered a large regular purse that I wanted to use... but after seeing all the extra bits that diaper bags offer, I realized that I needed to step up and get one that is functional :haha:. The straps for the handle of the stroller were a must! I didnt even know all the other pockets and advantages until the bag got here lol.


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Oh how very cute!! Perfect for team yellow because it will work either way!!! Touche on the two bottle pockets lol ... the only defense I have is: I have two boobs :shrug::rofl:... so I guess that makes it 3 bottle holders and 4 for you ahaha. You still win :haha:
> Are you going to get the matching wallet?? and another bottle holder??? Man you have options!!!! I'm jealous! :thumbup:

I could get the whole set, and have more bottle holders than I could possibly ever use! :haha: 



Steph82 said:


> Doggylover, is the tens machine for pain management during labor? I hear a lot about it in the UK but not much for labor in the US. I guess thats cause we are more medical here and go straight for the epidurals? but Maybe thats just me :haha:

Yep, it's for pain management during the first stage of labour. Apparently people use them a lot for regular back pain. I think it basically electrocutes you (gently) so you don't feel your contractions. I'm a bit nervous about how that will feel...I can't imagine it's pleasant! But we'll see how we get on!



kirstabelle said:


> Doggylover, I'll see your second bottle holder and I'll raise you an antimicrobial lined pocket for dirty dipes/snacks etc... :haha:

I concede defeat to the anti microbial lined pocket! All mine has is a plastic coated, removable, pocket for the dirty diapers and snacks (again not at the same time!) but it's not lined with anything :cry: :haha:

I woke up at normal time today, looked out the window to see if our snow has melted any, and it hasn't, so I phoned my boss (at 7.15am) and told him its too dangerous and I am not going to risk it. His response "well can we play it by ear and maybe see you later on?" Basically saying I don't believe it's that bad and I expect you to be in work later. I know the snow isn't bad down with them (I work an hour away from home) and as I told him, it's not the depth of the snow, it's the road conditions. I will keep him updated but he shouldn't expect to see me. I'm so cross :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: he never stopped to think that I am 30 weeks pregnant, and driving down ungritted, country roads which are covered in snow and ice isn't an option for me today.


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning ladies have a lovely monday and be careful on the ice!! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Morning all! Yes I second that Ukgirl be careful everyone pleasaseee!!! 

Well I chose miracle bag in red spot as I have the red sola :) 

https://www.themiraclebox.co.uk/baby-changing-bag.asp

I love it as it wipe clean an loads of pockets space etc! 

Well I'm off to mamas papas today to believe it or not take my car seat back - it's got a faulty hood grrrrr I'm so unbelievably annoyed with them after all my issues and also the foot muff that they sell with the pushchair doesn't come up high enough for a newborn when lying flat even though try sell as this so I will be demanding my money back for that one! 

Got my nursing chair second hand it's soooooo comfy its a glider from kiddiecare normally 179.99 an I got it for £50 - it's like new so I'm a happy bunny!!! 

Really over did it last night as I was having a strop over what height my cot base should be ...I I put it on highest setting with mattress it's really close to top ie the bumper sticks out well over the top of the bars.....on the second setting its really low and will be hard getting bubs in and out once I've had my section....any suggestions? Gain I'm wondering if they have put the holes in the wrong place as try are not like that in the shop??! 

Hope everyone has a good day!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Whoa nimbec you have hadnothingbut trouble with mamas and papas. Make sure you get all your stuff replaced......and a nice "we're sorry" gift card!! 

With the cot base, definitely check out what it's like in the shop, and if yours isn't the same, get it sent back and changed as well.


----------



## Steph82

Nimbes, I agree with Doggylover! Go to the store and see what it looks like there! I believe the mattress should be much lower than the bumper, but not too low to reach!! Maybe measure the two settings at home, and then measure the settings of that set (or other sets) in the store! That way you have solid facts to yell at them about!

No worries, your not the only one that has issues with the store you bought stuff from!! I mentioned a few weeks ago, that we finally ordered our furniture and I finished my registry at a new store. I called last week to make sure I could pick up all my stuff when Rob was home and they were having issues with the system (could not access the inventory). They guaranteed, that they would deliver for free because i couldnt pick it up! I called a couple of days later, after not hearing from them, and was told the store closed :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Thank god they have 4 other locations that are up and running (since I had already paid for everything)! Now they are still dealing with the inventory issue! They did promise to still deliver the furniture at no charge (like the closing store promised), but they couldnt tell me when yet. Ugh... so off I go today, to register at a different store :dohh:

I love the bag btw! I'm a huge fan of red (so much so, that our nursery colors are Red, black, grey, and white lol :haha:). Being able to wipe everything clean will surely come in handy!

Doggylover, F your boss! Stay home and relax! Its Martin Luther King day (floating holiday for my company) today, so I got the day off :happydance:


----------



## kirstabelle

I'm off to work today in spite of MLK Day, but I do get time and a half pay, so not complaining! And DH is still off skiiing so I am bored in the house by myself and quite happy to go to work. Enjoy your day off Steph!

Yep, Nimbec that was the one thing that was making me not want to get the sola was all the probs people seem to have with Mamas and Papas. I grilled the guy at Babies r Us trying to ascertain whether people here have as many probs and it seemed not. They really only have the strollers on the market here not all the other stuff, so maybe that's why. Hope they sort everything out for you. I agree about the foot muff not really being high enough, and I feel like it will be too hot for her once it gets to summer. I am planning to knit a little bamboo/cotton blanket thing with snaps to fit over the bumper bar and elastic under the seat to use for the first few months. I mostly got the foot muff for the liner, so I am not too bothered about shortness.It'll be fine for Fall. Plus the in-laws got us a super heavy duty sherpa lined footmuff for real winter. It annoys me you can't hang things off the stroller bar. I got a diaper bag with stroller straps so that I could attach the straps to the bar underneath while my bag sits on that funny step thing at the back of the basket so I can use the whole basket for other stuff when needed. But I think its annoying you can't hang a bag off the actual stroller bar.

Yeah I am hoping the antimicrobial pocket thing will help my bag not smell like parmesan cheese goldfish eventually :haha:

Anyway, better go get ready for work or I will be rushing for the bus like a maniac!


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec that bag is lovely! I can't believe how hopeless mamas and papas have been!! 

doggylover, I don't blame you for staying home. Your boss needs to be a bit more understanding! our snow melted and has left the pavements mega icey. I made Aaron finish work early this morning to come on the school run with me. I had to cling to his arm the whole way there. The school road and playground was the worst bit!! I would have thought they would have been better prepared, When I went to pick the kids up it was still full of ice! 

Today I have felt properly huge!! I went to the shopping center with Aaron and only had to walk around ASDA then 500 yards to other shops but I honestly didn't think I'ld make it. I think I will start swimming to improve my fitness. We got some draws so we can move the clothing around and make more room for baby. I brought some gorgeous minky nappies, in tiger print and cars, and we also got told about this mold remover called HG that is apparently awesome so we will be trying that out tomorrow. 

Our cot has been placed against the wall and cleaned (as it was second hand), we have been debating whether or not to set it up yet. I'm thinking in 2 weeks time at 30 weeks but Aaron is a bit impatient lol. ALSO I started babies hospital bag today!!! OMG so weird to be buying nappies and wipes again. ASDA has a baby event on at the moment by the way. you can get 72 nappies for £10 I only got a small pack for birth. 

i have to say though that while standing in the baby aisle faced with 100s of baby shampoos and bath products, my hospital bag list completely left my head, all I could think of was breast pads and that night time bath stuff.. Seriously not a great time to have baby brain lol 

That is it with me. All is good here. Hope everyone is doing well and finding some bargains out there. Also I don't remember who mentioned pound land for bath essentials for baby but thank you!! :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh flip sake, ukgirl I meant to say to you about hh mould spray last week :dohh: it is unreal! We use it in our shower and its phenomenal. Sorry for not getting round to telling you! I know what you mean about feeling big today. Despite being home all day, I am full of aches and pains. We just took the dogs out (the snow has finally cleared on the roads) and I am walking soooo slowly now, and now I am just aching all over! And I think I've started to waddle... Sounds like you've had a busy baby day! So exciting! And minkee nappies are so soft, so so soft! I strip washed some of my preloved nappies today, freaked out because they are old tots bots and look massive compared to the little lambs, and I am relying on them being the bulk of my stash, but I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## ukgirl23

no worries hun, baby brain is awful, just blame it on that! lol.. I love all my nappies so much! I got a cute minky tiger print one which is now my new favorite, I can't wait to caress them haha! 

I just had a huge fight with the new plastic draws I brought for the kids wardrobes!! They wouldn't fit through the doors so I had to take them apart and rebuild them inside the wardrobe. The air was blue!! lol 

I am sure the tots bots will be fine, although I haven't seen them close up yet, as mine hasn't arrived. How many nappies do you have now? I counted mine and I've gone a bit mad and brought about 25 :/


----------



## doggylover

I have 18 brand new nappies (14 little lambs and 4 itti bittis) and then 20 preloved size 1 tots bots bamboozles, and maybe about 15 size 2 tots bots. And 7 new wraps to go with all my fitteds, and maybe about 8 preloved wraps- but the elastic on them isn't great so they are not really on my radar!

So I'm hoping that (as long as the tots bots fit) we'll have enough to be able to wash every day and a bit at the start, then down to every 2 days once nappy changes are a bit less frequent. 

Where did you get your minky ones? Tiger print will be so cute! I laughed the other day when you said you were getting some from (I think) a friend on Facebook and some of them are denim print so Benson will look like he's wearing hotpants :rofl:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies whooo aaa what a day I've had with mamas and papas!! Firstly Thankyou for everyone's advice and kind words this morning! 

Ok so they refunded my footmuff :) then I had a row with them about car seat as it was sticking really bad an had scratches all over and was literally brand new!! He turned round an said quote 'its for saftey dear not fashion!' Well I was furious and sai well at £145 I'd expect it to be in tip top condition! So long story short she said maxi cosi seats fit the sola and they can order them but had none to show me and told me try where more expensive BUT they would price match! So off I trotted to mothercare guess what maxi cosi was much nicer and only £95!!! So I went back to m&p asked to order and they couldn't as haven't got any till April lol lol so in the end I persuaded them to refund me! So I will order one off line now and save my self £60! 

As for the cotbed that is what they are like on some of them basically I have no choice but the ones in store are misleading as they don't show the high ones like mine grrrr any how it will be great for the first 6 weeks or so when I've had my section then ill drop it down to the lower one - still I would NEVER buy from them again!!! I have £130 voucher to spend with them due to their incompetences but after that I will be boycotting them lol! 

Ooooh thinking I may buy a baby carrier from there with voucher I remember ages ok chatting about them but I have choice of stokke, baby Bjorne or their own (clearly I won't be buying theirs!) but why do you guys recommend? I can't seem to fin many reviews online....my partner needs to be able to wear it too....

Hope you've all had a good day!!!


----------



## nimbec

Blimey Ukgirl & Doggylover that is some nappy stash :) and very trendy too!! 

It was me that mentioned pound land, home bargains & 99p store for baby bath wipes etc they are megga cheap on known brands! They have some very cute pram suits in too at the minute! 

Ooh and I you join bounty club you get a pack if free goodies - it's not bad actually all u do is print voucher and take it into boots or super drug 

Right off to collapse in a heap :)


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh I didn't go for the demin hotpant nappy in the end hahaha!! I don't want the other babies at the park to get the wrong idea about him ;) You have a good stash there, I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one who has far more than I need  I got the minky ones on ebay, a lady was selling them brand new due to her baby being born with a medical condition meaning she couldn't use them. I got them for £5 each. I feel very sad for her though having to sell such cute nappies for a sad reason. 

nimbec my dad works in poundland so I'll get him to pick me some up :) Thank you for the advice with Bounty too :) 
I can not believe what the guy in the store said to you about it being for safety not fashion!!! OMG I would have blown a fuse at him!!! How dare he!! like you said if you pay so much money for it you want it to be working and undamaged! I'm so glad you found a cheaper nicer one and got a refund xx 
The baby bjorn carriers are amazing I had one for my babies :) Super easy and comfortable. xx

I have to go I'm being screamed at by Connie who is trapped in the bathroom by a spider the size of a pinhead -.- Have a nice night everyone xx


----------



## doggylover

I honestly can't believe someone would say "it's for safety not fashion". So they would buy a car with scratches all over it? Or a fire guard which is splattered in gunk? Ridiculous. I'm glad you got it all sorted though. 

Nimbec: I've heard that baby Bjorns aren't great as they are a "crotch dangler" which basically means that the baby's hips aren't supported in the correct position, and they are only held under their crotch. Their legs need to be a in froggy position rather than just hanging down outside the carrier.You should also avoid any baby carrier that carries baby in a forward facing position, as it throws your weight off centre, and doesn't hold them in the correct position (this is all info I've gained from my research on carriers, much of it over in the natural parenting forum, but other places too). I believe the stokke carrier allows a parent facing carry which would be much better, but again I'm not sure if properly supports the hips. I mean, I don't know of anyone whose baby has ever had serious injury or problems because they used a "crotch dangler" lol! but if you plan on using it a lot, then it's something to consider. After looking at loads of different styles, I went for a Boba 3G in the end, but obviously that isn't much help to you since you would prefer to use your M&P voucher! 

Ukgirl: you can get minky pockets for less than a fiver on tiny nippers - I'm going to get a whole load when baby is a bit bigger because they are so flipping cheap! They do newborn as well on there. They are the same brand that bulk sell on eBay and come from china, but apparently they are pretty good :thumbup: I wasn't that interested in pockets before I saw those, but they would be great for when my parents are on baby duty lol!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Doggylover and Ukgirl... Crotch dangling hehehe made me chuckle clearly I've lost my marbles today lol! Good point tho...not sure how much I'd be using it but the the stokke is longer lasting ie can carry a bigger child too so maybe worth going for that one. In all honesty I don't know what else to spend voucher on in there as I feel like things may be crap quality :( and I already have my bouncer.... 

Hope you catch the tarantula (sp) Ukgirl eeeek! Bless her


----------



## doggylover

Spend it all on clothes! For you and LO!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Your boss sounds like he's being a douche today! Maybe a lot of people called in and he was panicing? We had some nasty weather here the last few days, but it's quite nice out today now. Just super cold with a freezing wind.

ukgirl: Poor Connie!! I was that kid... whenever I saw a spider, and it didn't matter how big it was, I would literally be paralyzed and scream for my dad to come kill it because I'd be frozen in place. I can kill them myself now... but I'm still terrified of them! :blush:

nimbec: Glad you got things mostly sorted out with the cot/carseat issue. That sales person should know better than to say such stupid things! Our crib (your cot) has three adjustable mattress heights, and we have it on the highest one right now, and I feel like it's a pretty good distance from the top of the bars, but we don't have any bumpers so that might be why it looks more spacious? Might just be a difference in brand/make too I suppose.

AFM, I went to get my glucose test done today. I had to drink this horrible orange liquid. Yuck. It taste soooo bad. :wacko: So I guess I have to wait not to hear about my results. When they took my blood after I drank the stuff I specifically requested the one nurse do it so I could avoid the monster. My arm is a little bit sore, but not even a tiny bruise! That woman is MUCH better!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec I got my baby bjorn when I was pregnant with Connie and used it with both kids until they were about 2. I used it for hours on end when travelling through airports and honestly both my kids were super happy in it. No crotch danglies! You can adjust the seat on them so when your baby gets bigger you can make the seat bigger for extra support. I would have gotten one this time round for Benson too but they are expensive and I was given my last one for free. IMO baby bjorn are amazing :) Ive never tried a stokke one but Ive heard good things about them and if you prefer that one then go for it. Its always good if you can find one that lasts a bit longer too! Xx

well the spider was bigger than expected... it was a huge garden type spider and while I went to see where Aaron was it had crawled away.... later found in the bath tub lol. 

Im glad your blood test went better today readytomum! I hope your GD test results come back normal xxx


----------



## doggylover

Ugh I hate spiders in the bath ukgirl, I would be the same as Connie - screeching for help!!!

Readytomum: glad you weren't butchered when giving the blood samples! I'm sure your GTT results will be just fine.

Afm, snow is worse with us today, but it seems to have only dumped down in our area. I live in a hamlet with about 50 houses and a school...and we are the worst hit area in the country! But after my boss being kind of mean yesterday, I felt I had to come to work today even though all the schools around me are shut. I made it safely, but it wasn't fun :(


----------



## Steph82

I would be screaming for help as well (if it did any good) :haha:. I can handle snakes and mice and rats... But if its creepy-crawly... I want to cry ahaha

Doggylover, be careful on your way home! Hopefully it will have melted a bit by the time your done with work?!? Your almost on maternity leave anyway right??? 
Down to the last 10 weeks (and 2 days lol) for me :happydance:. Which reminds me... Time to panick :shock::wohoo: ... I still don't have word about my nursery furniture and feel like nothing is ready!!!


----------



## lily28

^ Same here no nursery up yet. The cradle that came was faulty and I returned it so I have 0 furniture :(
I have a changing station and a bouncy chair. That's it :(

I feel like I'm running out of time, but I don't want to settle for stupid stuff. The bedding of teh cradle was a bad idea, a whole lot of money for a mediocre product, we are really disappointed. Pretty it is but it doesn't worth the money we spent.


----------



## ukgirl23

We have rain today yay its washing all the ice away :D I got a sweet cheap cot bed set and pram blanket in sainsburies today half price. £30 altogether. I was in huge trouble last night over my cloth nappies.... i didnt take into account while I was bidding on the cutest ones how much the postage was.. last night I went to pay for them all together and they come to £190 my cards been conviscated haha.. 

steph yay for 10 week count down!!!! I cannot wait to be there.. I cant wait to be in April and full term! You have a while yet so dont panic xxx

I have our cotbed stacked up in the spot where its going to be built but Im too scared to put it together. my mum keeps saying how its bad luck so for now its just sitting there.. 

hope everyone is having a good day. Be careful in the snow doggylover xxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: Mice aren't scary! I used to have two of them as pets actually. They're super soft and their cute little whisker faces are adorable. :thumbup: I can see how you might be a little uneasy about one running across your floor or something. I'm right there with you on the snakes thing though...

ukgirl: glad you got your nappies you were bidding on... but sorry to hear the shipping charges were a bit of a shock! I try to avoid ebay so hard because I always get sucked into buying things on there that I don't really need.

I woke up this morning to discover a winter wonderland outside! I don't know what time it started snowing last night but we've gotten quite a bit overnight and it's still snowing pretty hard now at 10am. Today will definitely be a winter boots day! I also think that this snow calls for making some spicy Tom Yum soup for lunch today..... Mmmmmmmmmm.

I still can't find my camera but I took a picture of the Puppet I bought with my webcam so I could show you all. It's not great quality, but you'll get the idea!
 



Attached Files:







puppet.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3









puppet2.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies. Sorry it's been awhile & it's going to take some reading to get all caught up. I ended up going to the doctor last Thursday morning which led to a "preterm labor" test as I had one of the cramps I was talking about while she was examining me. It made her a little nervous so that started all the testing. Long & short of it, I'm having extremely hard braxton hicks. The preterm labor test came back negative (longest hour & 15 minutes of my life)!!! No infection of my urine, bladder or kindeys, my cervix is closed, fluids all look great & Mason is doing well measuring right on the money for EDD of April 26th! However, she was not bashful at all when informing me that I'm pushing 37 years old, not superwoman & it's now time to start taking it easy. No lifting over a milk jug, not to spend too much time on my feet & get rid of anything causing stress..... UMMM, I'd LOVE to take care of the last one, but unfortunately I have bills to pay & I really like to eat so guess I won't be telling my bosses to "take this job & shove it" anytime soon..... So now I'm stressed because I feel I have so much I need to get done & sooner now than later. DH is keeping his thumb on my head & not letting me do ANYTHING. Which is sweet, but it's driving me nuts. I'm being good because I want to keep my little Mason safe & sound where he is for as long as possible, not to mention sitting on my butt doing nothing is better than laying on my back on bedrest for the next 3 months! But now I have the fear he will be here early since it seems he's anxious to meet us!!!

On a good note Sunday night while we were laying in bed DH & Mason were playing a game with each other. It was so cute!!! DH had his arm laying across my belly & would tap my left side of my belly & Mason would kick him in the arm. They did this for about 30 minutes... I loved every minute of it!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. I will try to get all caught up on the reading!!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum what a cute puppet, is it for your nursery theme?

Maybesoon: Sorry to hear you got a scare! if it helps I've been having a lot of hard braxton hicks too. Im glad the Mason is doing well and that you are also fine. :) I know when Benson is laying low he can cause braxton hicks x 

Well it's snowing again here now, pretty heavily... an hour ago I had to almost sprint to my kids school to get them as they sent a text about a possible gas leak. When I got there it took me about 10 minutes to get them out of there, they were all made to leave their things and get out asap. It was rather dramatic really, When I got home I found out about the factory in France which is leaking gas which is a possible cause for the smell at my kids school, apparently it's travelled over the channel overnight. I'm a bit worried about Benson now as I got a stitch while I was rushing about and haven't felt him kick since :( I hope he is okay.


----------



## ukgirl23

just after I typed that he kicked me twice :) :D


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> readytomum what a cute puppet, is it for your nursery theme?

Nope. I just thought he was adorable. :haha: He does sort of remind me of a Fraggle though, and since we've nicknamed bumpy Fraggle it seemed like a good excuse. hehe

maybesoon: Glad to see you back! 

I was just sorting through all the bits of clothes I've got so far, and I've got quite the stash going already! I wrote out a list of everything I have so far so I can figure out what sizes to tell people to get if they want to buy clothes. 

Here's what I have so far:

19 X 0-3m onsies (or vests as you UK ladies call them!)
7 X 0-3m sleepers (the long arms and legs all in one things)
1 X 0-3m cotton pants

11 X 3-6m onsies
NO X 3-6m sleepers
2 X 3-6m cotton pants
2 X 3-6m button up cotton cardigans

1 X 6-9m overalls
1 X 24m onsie

I think I'm good for 0-3 month, although I would like a few more pairs of pants.
For 3-6 I need to get some sleepers, a few more onsies and a couple pairs of pants. And then so far I have nothing in the 6-9 size range besides the overalls. That will be back into cold weather here, so I'll need to get some warm stuff for that size. I have tons of hats and bibs, and I have a few pairs of booties as well.

Does this sort of matchup to what you ladies have/intend to get? Is it too much? Not enough? I don't want to have to do laundry more than once a week and I figure you can bet on going through at least two outfits a day?


----------



## kirstabelle

Hey Maybesoon! Sorry to hear about all the drama with testing and your difficult BH contractions. Hope you can relax and that the jerks at your work stop giving you a hard time so that you and Mason can hang out for all 40 weeks! That is so cute about the game! I have tried poking my baby and even if she was kicking before she completely stops when I start poking. Its like she gets disgruntled because she's the poker, not us :haha: Typical that my child would be uncooperative from fetushood. 

We're getting there Steph! I just did a little math and figured out that March 14th we will be full term! So once January is done we will be able to say we will be full term "next month". Sooo.. :happydance: and slight 8-[ as well!

Diggylover & UK Girl sounds like you have good stashes to get you started... you know you'll probably never stop buying cute dipes though :haha: Lucky you got so many diapers before your card was confiscated UKgirl!

AFM I'm going to do the second coat of paint on the crib today. I can't wait until that's done and I get the bookcase done so I can move everything around into their permanent spots and start putting things away. So impatient! I want to have it mostly done by my shower as we are having it here at the house on the last weekend in Feb. Exciting! 

Even now that I am almost 7 months pregnant, I still have moments where I think "oh my god I'm having a baby" and get soooo excited!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha that is a cutr idea for fraggle :p I have a lot of vests but all my clothing bar one pram suit is 0-3 months so I posted on fb asking for donations. I need more romper suits and a jacket for him. lots of people have brought him shoes. 

after my nappy buying fiasco I will be surprised of Aaron lets me buy anything else this month at all! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies! EEEKKK! Candy about the gas scare! But glad Benson is back to kicking & letting you know everything is ok!

kirstabelle... Mason is normally the exact same way! He can be tumbling, kicking, punching, just going crazy & if anyone but me touches my tummy or if I lift my shirt so DH can see, he will completely stop. It has been driving me crazy because I feel like everyone is going to think I'm making it up since they never see/feel him!!! But he finally let his daddy know he's there! It was so much fun watching them play!!!! 

UGH on the snow.... We are back to having pretty weather again. I know it will only last for a few days, but I'm loving it while it lasts!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph: 6 weeks and 3 days until my maternity leave! :wohoo: I can't wait! Although it seems forever away right now. Luckily the snow has mostly melted, which is good as I'm going to see a friend tonight who is home from Australia and didn't want to have to cancel!

In terms of having stuff- we have everything apart from the nursery furniture! Nothing at all in there, but no panic here as the week of 18th feb my in laws are coming to help us! We are redoing our bathroom too, so it has to be done before baby's room. It'll be fiiiiiine though...

Ukgirl :shock: what the heck are your cloth nappies being posted in?! A lead lined box?!?! That's insanity! Sounds like the postage was as much as the nappies themselves! I'm glad the gas leak was just a scare, but how excitingly dramatic! Also, how do you not notice that the gas smell is EVERYWHERE over the whole town and not just in the school?!

Kirstabelle: I know once I am in this cloth business that's me forever. I am obsessed already, and don't even have a little bum to put it on yet!!! You'll need to show us the pics when all your furniture is done! And my LO is the same - moving away, then gets super shy when anyone looks lol!

Readytomum: oh my gosh that puppet is amazing! I love it!! I hope you are staying snuggled up in the cold! I don't have as many clothes as you, mainly because I am thinking everyone we know will buy us gender specific bits when baby arrives. My mum said the other day she will be shopping up a storm once she finds out what gender we have! 

Maybesoon, I'm glad to hear you are ok. Not too long still to go until you can take it easy on maternity leave. If it makes you feel better, my aunt is 45 and just had her 3rd and so age isn't the be all and end all - keep doing what you are doing as long as you feel ok.

Afm, I made it home alive (clearly!) everyone at work was slagging my boss off today about him being so uncaring to me yesterday! They are so sweet to me sometimes! And one woman was telling me she thinks my bump is just perfect and how wonderful I look! :mrgreen: I love bump compliments!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Aha! I finally found my camera! Your comment about bumps doggylover made me want to take a new bump photo. I quite like the way mine looks now. Instead of being sort of an 'all over' bump it's much more pronounced outwards instead.

I've attached my bump progression and the new photo on it's own as well. It'll be my last bump picture of 2nd Tri!
 



Attached Files:







Fraggle27weeks.jpg
File size: 129.5 KB
Views: 3









BumpProgression.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ukgirl23

awwww your bump is lovely Readytomum!! xx 

Doggylover, no one knew about the gas leak in our area until after they evacuated the school. I only live across the road from it so when I come out of my house on my way to get them and smelt the gas it was so strong I panicked lol.. It wasn't until after I had gotten home than I saw it on the news :/ xx


----------



## doggylover

That's so crazy, imagine how strong t must have smelt in France!!!

Readytomum, whoa! You can really see how your bump has changed! Which weeks are the other pics from?


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies. Been out for awhile with the stomach flu, dehydration and a UTI. I have even passed it on to my LO's so it has been pretty ugly around here. The strain of the flu that everyone is getting isn't even included in with the flu shot(It is affecting the GI tract) this year they said at the hospital so there was not stopping it even if I tried. 

With that being said i still feel really lousy and just thought i would check on everyone and see how you all were doing? 

Lovely bump ReadytoMum!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh mommabrown!! that sounds awful!! I really hope you and LO feel better soon xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Nimbec: I've heard that baby Bjorns aren't great as they are a "crotch dangler" which basically means that the baby's hips aren't supported in the correct position, and they are only held under their crotch. *Their legs need to be a in froggy position rather than just hanging down outside the carrier*.*You should also avoid any baby carrier that carries baby in a forward facing position, as it throws your weight off centre, and doesn't hold them in the correct position* (this is all info I've gained from my research on carriers, much of it over in the natural parenting forum, but other places too). I believe the stokke carrier allows a parent facing carry which would be much better, but again I'm not sure if properly supports the hips. I mean, I don't know of anyone whose baby has ever had serious injury or problems because they used a "crotch dangler" lol! but if you plan on using it a lot, then it's something to consider. After looking at loads of different styles, I went for a Boba 3G in the end, but obviously that isn't much help to you since you would prefer to use your M&P voucher!

^^^ wss :thumbup:

From the small bit I saw of Stokke, I'd go with that of the 3. But I wouldn't use it forward facing, only front facing inwards and back. But then a quick look at price, and the Stokke carriers are insanely expensive here (Were $249 USD on Amazon.com :wacko: Not sure about the price point over there!), so I'd go with Boba or Ergo or Beco or a mei tai before it, personally (given the prices for them in the US). I just got an Ergo for my toddler and we both LOVE it. I went with Ergo mainly because I had it narrowed down to that and Boba and then I found an outstanding deal on an organic Ergo that I couldn't refuse. I'll probably be using a mei tai more with the newbie and continue using the Ergo for my oldest.

If you're worried about price, Infantino even has a couple of decently ergonomic options and are extremely inexpensive --They have severaly mei tai -like options and an SSC called the "Union" that looks pretty decent. Some people take issue with their ethics ("stealing" designs, from what I understand?). I would consider the Union as an "extra" carrier option and do have an EcoSash that I really do like whether it's a rip off of a Babyhawk mei tai or not. :haha:

I will say I think Bjorn has started making more ergonomic carriers but from what I've seen, they're still not as good as Boba or Ergo (personally still don't find the base to be wide enough for baby, ergonomically speaking) and they cost more (here, at least). :shrug: The bottom line is their orignal carrier and versions of it are not great ergonomic options for baby or the wearer. :nope: It doesn't mean they're completely awful, it just means there are better options if you have the means.

I think the general mantra of the babywearing community is "any babywearing is better than none at all." :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







carriers.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybesoon

Oh NO! Hope y'all get well soon! The flu is a killer this year! My DH had it over Christmas & still sounds like crap. My bff, her hubby & all 3 kids are sick. Their youngest will be a year in June & she as RSV right now....


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Readytomum, whoa! You can really see how your bump has changed! Which weeks are the other pics from?

The other pics are 13, 16, and 23 weeks!! 

mommabrown: sorry to hear everyone has the bug!! There's a really nasty flu bug going around here right now too. Thankfully I've managed to avoid it so far, but I've been sick with just about everything else. Lots of fluids and rest for everyone if you can! 

nimbec: We bought an Infantino carrier. We got the "Flip" so it can be worn on the front with baby facing in or out, and as well on the back with baby facing in depending on how big they are etc. We got a second hand Moby wrap from one of my cousins as well, so I imagine we'll switch back and forth between them until we find out which one works better for us and LO.

ukgirl: It's a good thing it's winter at least so you can keep your windows closed to help keep the smell out. I grew up near a chemical plant area (big industrial park) and it was the worst in the summer whenever there was any kind of leak because they would advise everyone to go inside and close their windows and turn off their air conditioners! :dohh: Hopefully the smell is gone soon though so you guys can all get back to normal.


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, that's scary but good thing all is well! I usually get a hard bump late at night (if I'm not in bed by 8 lol). I assume those are Braxton Hicks?!! I always thought they would come and go... Not that my belly would stay hard for 20min at a time :shrug:

Yay Kristabelle... We can freak out/ get excited together lol! 

As for clothing: is anyone getting newborn size? I have about 3 sleep suits that are newborn size (5-8lbs) but I worry that I need more?!? My mom laughed at my and told me not to get my hopes up :dohh:, but I don't want to be at the hospital and have no clothes that fit LO. 
Candy, we have a friend that have us 3 HUGE boxes of boy clothing from 9months to 2T! I don't think I will be buying any clothes for Grayson ahahah... Which also means: I have little say on what style he wears lol. Oh well, I am extremely thankful for all of it (a lot still have tags on it)

Kristabelle, I think you said it... My baby does NOT cooperate on the Anne front either lol. He will kit up a storm, right until Rob puts his hand there... Then he won't move until right after he moves it lol. Silly baby's


----------



## ukgirl23

It doesnt smell anymore readytomum thankfully.. It smelt awful! I couldnt imagine living next to a chemical plant that smells often eeek x

steph that is amazing that you got 3 boxes of clothes! I have a few clothes in newborn size incase baby is small.. my other two were about 7lbs xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry to hear you've been so sick Mommabrown! How scary for you that LO was affected too. Hope you are both on the mend now. They announced here that the numbers of people here with the flu are at "epidemic" levels, and everyone has some kind of flu that's not in the shot. A girl I work with just had it and her little nephew had to go into the hospital with it :( I am just trying to not really think about it, or worry about it. I have been washing my hands like a maniac at work and taking extra vitamin c and drinking my green smoothies and hoping we dodge it! Fingers crossed for all of us!

Your bump looks lovely Ready to Mum, you can see in your most recent pic that it seems a bit higher and fuller. Looks lovely and snug, a perfect end-of-second tri bump x

I also loved your puppet and agree that it looks very fraggle-esque. Definitely Jim Henson inspired. I bet Peter will love it to pieces!

I am the same on the clothes front too Steph, we have been given loads of stuff and apparently there is more to come :shock: I don't even think she will be a baby long enough to wear all of it :haha: I have bought her a few things that I just couldn't resist and I have some stuff on my registry like t-shirts and pants. I really want some more more t-shirts as with cloth diapering it will be easier to have her in a t-shirt and a cute dipe, especially as it will be nice weather for a lot of her tiny stage. I have loads of onesies, so really want some shirts. That's the only thing I would really buy at this point. And once we get to the end of winter I will get her some 6-12 month stuff on sale for next year as we don't have a lot of bigger or warm things. I also seem to have a weird lack of pants Ready to Mum. People gave me all these onesies and no pants, where did all the pants go?! Possibly wherever all the odd socks go... a mystery of the universe! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and I just finished the second coat on the crib. My back is killing me now so I'm going to sit on the couch and watch dvds for the rest of the day! I need to get a teeny paintbrush tomorrow and touch up the bits where I pulled the tape off and then it will be done. I love how it looks! I will def take pictures!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Readytomum - if you are only planning on laundry once a week expect a few loads each time! I know some don't have this problem but if dirty clothes sit and sit (poop or puke) and are then washed they seem to get stained a ton quicker than if washed every 2-3 days. May want to get more sleep suits if you are doing once a week laundry as you'll have no extras :flow: 

I wash DS's stuff once a week now but at the beginning sometimes I would do wash every day or every other so it didn't get out of control - it's amazing the amount of laundry newborns make and DS didn't spit up more than normal or anything but we went through a lot of laundry at the beginning. Bath towels, washcloths, whatever you change baby on, crib/bassinet sheets, blankets, burp cloths, clothes, bibs... so much to go through each day at the beginning when things get pooped, spit up, or dribbled on! I was never one to leave him in something that spit up got on though - even when it wasn't a large amount on him bc I thought it smelled bad and I wouldn't want to wear clothes that smelled even a tiny bit so always just changed him! If his sheets stayed clean I didn't strip them everyday - I just did weekly unless they got something on them. I always used a fresh towel and washcloth for baths though. 

God thinking of starting all that crazy laundry again is making my head spin lol!


----------



## Steph82

Hi US Ladies!

Have any of you guys checked with your insurance company yet about breast pump coverage? It took me a solid week to get an answer out of my insurance company :growlmad:. 
It looks like they have to cover my pump 100% (after deductible) after the policy renewal (our policy gets renewed every april 1st). Just getting that answer out of them was like pulling teeth!!! :dohh:. So... now I am hoping that there will be no supply issues for pumps come April 1st. I will order mine as soon as LO is born (so i annual deductible is met) and hope that they can delivery within 6 weeks... since i plan to start pumping at that time. 

Any of you ladies checked with your insurance yet? If you have not, I would do it soon, because they really try to make it difficult for you lol.


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph! I had no idea breast pumps were even covered under insurance. I just looked up mine and it covers the purchase of a breast pump 100%, no copay requirement or anything. I got a manual one because I couldn't justify paying the $ for an electric one, but now that I know its covered by insurance that changes everything... thanks for pointing this out! I am going to call them tomorrow to clarify it with them, as there only seems to be a requirement about where I purchase it from.


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, insurance has to cover it since the passing of the Affordable Care Act (passed August 1st, 2012). As long as you insurance plan has been renewed since (every company renews at a different time in the year) that time. 

If you don't get an answer right away, keep trying for another person (that knows enough about it). Like I said, mine kept telling me that they would only cover if it was Deemed Medically necessary. <-- which would have been true under the "old" plan. Once the re-newel hit April 1st, they have to cover it regardless. 
There are more services that are now covered, so check with your insurance:

Breastfeeding support, supplies, and counseling: Pregnant and postpartum women will have access to comprehensive lactation support and counseling from trained providers, as well as breastfeeding equipment. Breastfeeding is one of the most effective preventive measures mothers can take to protect their health and that of their children. One of the barriers for breastfeeding is the cost of purchasing or renting breast pumps and nursing related supplies.


----------



## kirstabelle

Yay, that's awesome! They def have to cover mine then because my hubby changed jobs so our new insurance definitely kicked in post August 2012. It does say I have to purchase it through the hospital or a DEM supplier... no idea what that is, so I will call tomorrow and find out how to get one that they'll cover. :thumbup:


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Yay, that's awesome! They def have to cover mine then because my hubby changed jobs so our new insurance definitely kicked in post August 2012. It does say I have to purchase it through the hospital or a DEM supplier... no idea what that is, so I will call tomorrow and find out how to get one that they'll cover. :thumbup:

Well it won't matter when you guys were added to the insurance, the renewal date I based on when the group policy was updated (by the company done usually once a year). But pretty sure you will be covered :thumbup:. Yes, you have to buy it through one of the insurance approved medical suppliers but who cares right lol?!?
If you have no copay and are covered already, I would order ASAP (that way you won't have any problems if there are back ordered). 
Yay for saving $300 :happydance:... I was worried about where to make cuts so I could get one (since I need a good one once I go back to work)


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown: sorry to hear you've been so sick. Hope you and LOs start to feel better asap.

Readytomum: I can't believe even how much your bump has changed since the last photo at 23 weeks! I don't see mine changin (I guess most people don't) so I wish I had taken more pictures!

Steph: I bought SOME newborn stuff (ours does up to 10lbs I think) but not a huge amount since I'm expecting baby to be huge lol! But if we need more I know my mum and SIL will happily shop up a storm for us!! If we have a boy then we are going to get a whole load of my nephew's clothes which, like you say, is good because it means you don't have to buy much, but bad because they have a VERY different style for my nephew than I am into!!!

AFM, I don't know if you remember I told you about a girl at new Year who commented that my bump was massive and the baby could be a hermaphrodite?! Well, I was at a thing last night and she was there and annoyed the heck out of me. She thinks because she is working in obs and gynae (this is her second year as a Dr...) she knows EVERYTHING. For example I said to my pregnant friend "oh i ordered my TENS" and this girl chips in out of nowhere "Oh my god, they are such a pile of crap." I was so cross, but managed to just say "well since everyone experiences pain differently, and I know they've worked for many women, I won't be sending it back just yet" and then she went on and on about not getting an epidural. Now I hope I don't need one, BUT my friend wants one, and she was making her feel awful for even considering it :growlmad: I just find her so irritating. Yes, she has delivered many babies, but she has never been an expectant mother, and never given birth, so really her experience is limited IMO!


----------



## lily28

^ so irritating that girl  Someone should shut her up. 
I have to say that all med stuff will warn you against epidural when they are not in the hospital. I have my 2 aunts that are nurses and their first words after congrats when they found out I was preggers was :don't get an epidural.

I just ordered my Disana cloth nappies kit :)


----------



## kealz194

Urgh don't listen doggy lover, yes the tens doesn't work for everyone but its all about trial and error! It worked for me, but it might not next time round, I actually need to think about ordering mine actually! I will be in hospital as soon as my contractions start so will have gas and air on tap, but I don't want to really use it till they are really bad so ill be using my exercise ball and tens! 
Admit have another scan today to check how big baby is getting and a consultant appointment! It started snowing again last night so thank goodness my mum is taking me!!!! My lil man has been very quiet these past 36 hours! I'm not overly worried as I am feeling him, he is prob just going through a growth spurt as I'm aching at the moment! Starting to freak out a little now that I'm no where near ready! My sil is still needing to bring over the Moses basket and bits so I can wash it all plus more clothing, she bought some clothes over in 0-3 so at least we have that sorted! I ordered some nappies, cotton wool, breast pads and maternity pads for me too! And a play gym that was on offer in Asda for £16, and a new changing bag that is massive apparently according to reviews! It's being delivered today so we shall see! I got the summer infant Isabel tote bloom bag! But that's it really! Gonna start washing all his clothes at the weekend coz my mum is havin Paige for the weekend! Hope everyone is doing okay and keeping safe in this icy cold weather xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh Kealz I think I have that same play gym as you!!! Sounds like you have been very busy sorting things out! With the TENS, and if it works then great! And if not, all I've lost is £21, so I can't really complain! Glad to hear though it worked for you before, that makes me feel lots better. Good luck at your scan today.

Lily, yep I would prefer NOT to get an epidural, and my brother (a Dr) said it wouldn't be advisable for me as I've had a concussion in the past and apparently an epidural can leave you with really bad headaches :shrug: But then again I am a total wimp, and I might be screaming for it before long! :haha: Oh very exciting about your cloth kit!! I was looking at it on the link you had posted a few days ago and it looks really great, and really easy to use!


----------



## LittleSpy

All I'm going to say re: epidural is that everyone I know (online and in person -- myself included) who decided their birth plan was to "keep their options open" on the pain relief front ended up getting an epidural. :haha: I did manage to refuse all forms of pain relief offered to me while waiting the 2 hours for my epi after I requested it though. My husband thought I was insane for even doing that. :haha: I mainly blame requesting an epidural on being induced. I know it's _possible_ for natural labor to be like mine was with contractions piling up on top of each other, but, at least anecdotally, it seems less likely. It would not have been a picnic, but I truly think I could have managed, even being ill prepared, without if I had even a minute between contractions to get my head together. I just completely panicked, to be quite honest.

We don't have nitrous oxide (gas and air, I think, I've seen it referred to by folks across the pond?) in many hospitals at all here. My understanding is that helps quite a lot. I had a friend who chose to deliver at a hospital 1.5 hours from her house just because they were the only hospital anywhere near her who offered nitrous oxide (and they had JUST started offering it -- this was June 2011). She didn't have an epidural, but she said she was so freaking out of it by the time she had the baby, nothing at all mattered to her (including the baby). :haha:

Anyway, if you _really_ want natural childbirth, I think you really have to prepare yourself for it. That's just my opinion, of course, but I'm sharing it so that those of you who truly want it can take measures to take classes and really prepare. Even some women I know well online who did take natural childbirth classes (which were far more involved than the childbirth classes I took last time) ended up requesting epidurals. :shrug: Yet for some reason, again, I'm going into this one with the mindset that I'd like to not have one (even though I had a fine experience with it last time). :haha:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Oh Kealz I think I have that same play gym as you!!! Sounds like you have been very busy sorting things out! With the TENS, and if it works then great! And if not, all I've lost is £21, so I can't really complain! Glad to hear though it worked for you before, that makes me feel lots better. Good luck at your scan today.
> 
> Lily, yep I would prefer NOT to get an epidural, and my brother (a Dr) *said it wouldn't be advisable for me as I've had a concussion in the past and apparently an epidural can leave you with really bad headaches* :shrug: But then again I am a total wimp, and I might be screaming for it before long! :haha: Oh very exciting about your cloth kit!! I was looking at it on the link you had posted a few days ago and it looks really great, and really easy to use!

I didn't know that! I had a concussion (car accident) 6-7 years ago! I will let my doc know so he can entirely forget any epidural talk he he!

I had my diabetes test today, the glucose was ok, the nurse just mixed 75 grams of sugar in a little water, nothing like I imagined it would be. Why everyone says it is horrible? I like sugar :shrug:
The diagnostics lab I went is awesome I will get my results tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

I don't want a fully natural childbirth (oh lord, I haven't the pain threshold at all!) but here there are other pain relief options which come before epidural, it's kind of our last ditch (in my hospital anyway). We're lucky with the gas and air, but I've also heard it doesn't go down well with everyone - my SIL said it made her feel drunk. Then at my hospital the next option is remiphentanol (sp?) which is a form of pethidine, but one which lasts only a few minutes at a time and is patient administered. Then after that its epidural. 

So not wanting an epi at my hospital isn't the same as wanting natural at all. Because I know as sure as I am sitting on my sofa, I will need SOME form of pain relief! I'm just hoping to work up through tens, g&a, remi and then see if I do need an epi.

I haven't heard anyone who had a bad epi at all, but I just don't like the thought of not really being fully in control. Although at that point I know I also won't care :rofl:


----------



## lily28

^ Oh lordy... I can't imagine NOT being in complete control. I'd rather be in extreme pain to the point of fainting than not understanding what is going on. Different strokes for different folks I guess. Epidurals scare the hell out of me and today a nurse told me they can delay the process a great deal.
BUT for those who need it and they have no medical reasons to avoid it I'm all for it, we must all be free to make our own choices!


----------



## doggylover

Lily I also heard they slow the whole thing down, which doesn't sound ideal at all! The sooner the whole process is over, the better!! I watched a show where the woman gave birth, from first contraction to baby being here, in TWENTY MINUTES.

I wonder what her secret was?!?!


----------



## melissasbump

I wasnt overly keen on an epidural, but a back to back labour was beyond excruciating and the epi was a godsend for me, like littlespy says, keep your options open, neither gas and air nor pethadine did anything for me at all.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hmmm... I don't know if they do the "gas and air" thing here either. But it's certainly something I'll be looking into! I'd rather avoid the epidural if I can... but I know that I'll be wanting some kind of pain relief too! I think I have a pretty high threshold for pain, but there's no sense in making things more painful than they have to be. :wacko: I'm not into that kind of self abuse. lol


----------



## kirstabelle

On the women who have short labors, I read that some women can be in labor for days with painless contractions and not even know they're in labor. By the time they reach early and active labor everything is well under way. Its like my MIL told me with my DH (her first baby) she had 2 hours of pushing and with her second son she said she didn't even need to push he just slid out and they had to rush to catch him :haha: So who knows what we'll all end up with. 

I am less worried about the epi than the induction. I really don't want to be induced and they always seem to be in such a rush to do it here too. My hospital seems the most lenient of all my friends who've had babies. Their policy is 1 week and 6 days past due date and then they start talking induction. But I don't like that either really as they won't change my due date and I know the date they think is my due date (April 2) is at least two or three days later as I was temping, doing pee sticks and baby always measures perfectly for the 4th or the 5th of April not the 2nd. I know it is only two days, but if that is what makes a difference when it comes to them trying to induce me then I won't be having it, unless there is actual medical evidence that my baby is in distress or my placenta function is impaired or whatever. Otherwise this is the face they will be dealing with :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

Gas and air makes me feel sick. The best one were the pethadine shots but they dont really do a lot. I had the epidural with Connie I was in complete control. I could still walk and move my legs. I felt amazingly well and after wards I just slept it off. Do not write off any type of pain relief. When you are in that pain and you have been in pain for hours do not be too scared to take whats offered to you xxx 
The best pain relief for me was deep breathing. it sounds silly but it was only after 71 hours thay I begged for pain relief with Lucas and that was only because I was in transition and loosing my mind lol. By the time I asked for ot the only thing I could take was gas and air and pethadine but he was born before the pethadine set in so I spent the next three hours feeling stoned off my face :p


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> . Otherwise this is the face they will be dealing with :growlmad:

:haha: it's stupid that they haven't taken the date you gave them, and that baby measures spot on for :dohh: definitely just say no if they want to induce before you are ready. Fingers crossed it won't be an issue!



ukgirl23 said:


> before the pethadine set in so I spent the next three hours feeling stoned off my face :p

:haha: sounds funny, but I bet at the time it maybe wasn't?! I think deep breathing might definitely be a help for me. I know it's not the same, but I get really bad period pains, like crippling at times, and deep breathing has always really helped with those. I need to make a list of things to remember when in labour though, otherwise I'll forget all this and just be a sweaty, crying mess who is screaming for them to knock me out!!


----------



## Steph82

Lol oh boy ladies... Maybe I'm alone on this one, but I'll take all the pain relief that I can get :haha:. I have not heard anything negative about epidurals and I very much believe in modern medicine. If it will allow for a stress free birth and not harm the baby, then sign me up lol. But again, I think LittleSpy is right, we don't have all that many options for pain relief here. I have heard, that they actually adjust your epi as you get closer to pushing... That way you can feel when you need to push and have full control. 

Gosh, all this talk about flus is getting me nervous! I really don't want to get sick this close to the end. I hope that everyone starts to feel better soon!! :hugs:

After all the headache I have had with the delivery of my furniture (store closed and they wouldn't release the order from the warehouse), they have finally confirmed to delivery everything this Friday!!!!:happydance: I am so excited to finally get the nursery going!!!!

Question for you guys:
For the past 3 weeks, I sometimes get this stretching feeling at the top of my bump. It's not Braxton hicks (uterus is not tight). It feels like my top abdominal muscles are being pulled apart. If I push them back together, it gives me a bit of relief for the moment... And I usually only feel it if I ate too much :shrug:
Anybody else dealing with this? Any resolution ... Other then not eating too much (which I can't guarantee will happen ahahaha) :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

I just started getting pain at the top of my bump too! I have a MW appt on Friday so was going to ask about it then. Mine is like a sharp stabbing pain and it just happens when I move too fast. I did it in bed last night and it woke me up it hurt so much :( Its sort of like round ligament pain, but not where my round ligaments are. These babies are getting big I guess!

I get creeped out by the thought of a needle going into my spine with an epi. That actually scares me more than any of the other pain or tearing and gushing blood etc etc that people talk about with labor. 

I am hoping to go all natural. My natural childbirth class is this weekend, so after that I am going to make a decision about what pain relief options I might try and will do more research on as they will talk about them all in the class. And I also have to decide if I'm going to use a doula. At this point I think I might, it is just the $ that holds me back as it is $1000 and not covered by insurance at all. Not that I don't think it will be worth it, but parting with large sums of cash is all we seem to be doing as we get closer to the birth!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies...i am finally feeling much better today. LO is in school finally after being out for almost a week! Talked to my attorney today...court within the next 30 days he say! I am ready to get it over with!! 

I agree with you Steph! After having a grueling and long hard labor with my 1st(29 1/2 hours no dilation) and 2nd(preterm labor at 24 weeks-36weeks) i don't ever want to feel a contraction again! I shudder at the thought of going into labor before my c-section....which at this point looks like is exactly what is going to happen. 

Kristabelle Emmaleigh has measured spot on for April 6th since our dating scan in August. And now my idiot DR wants me to wait till the 9th. I agree with you it is just a few days but with I don't want to go into labor as our Hospital doesn't do VBAC's yet and i feel very afraid of what may happen if i do. My OB is such a lazy ******* i swear! 

I don't know about you gals but my belly isn't so much hurting but feeling like it is going to burst if she grows anymore! 


Oh i have the rest of Emme's things ordered! A dresser that matches her crib and changing table that has these cute little storage baskets in them....high chair(I know she won't use it right off but i still bought it while i have the money), swing, bouncer, and playpen.They should be here in about 2 weeks!!!!!! I am counting on the baby shower for clothes and diapers so that will be a bit of a help with the expense!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Kristabelle I understand the needle part! They never bothered me, so I guess that's why an epi sounds perfect lol. 
I was with my friend when she was in labor and after the epi, whenever she got a contraction, she would stop talking... Take a breath... And continue on with the conversation! That was all the way up until pushing. She pushed for 10 min and BAM... Baby! Beer once did she cry out! That's te labor I want :haha:

Mommabrown, if you go into labor before the scheduled date, won't they do an emergency c section?? When is it scheduled for?? Maybe you can convince them to move it up a bit??
Lady at work touched my belly today and said: oh it's not even hard yet (oh it so totally is hard :growlmad::haha:), you have plenty of growing left to do! 
I told her she was wrong and that I had reached my growing limit ahahahahha


----------



## doggylover

Haha steph in a few weeks you might be rethinking whether you are at your limit now! I seem to have exploded (in the words of my dh!!) in the last few weeks! 

I think one of the things that really puts me off an epi is that the DVD my hospital gave me shows an epi being put in. I couldn't even watch! I know I wouldn't see (what with it being behind me :haha:) but it really freaked me out!!!! 

I know there are no prizes for being brave during labour though, so if I need one trust me, they will be jamming that needle in my back before I scream the whole place down :rofl:

Kirstabelle, I can't wait to hear how your class goes! I didn't realise a doula was so expensive, that's insane!

Mommabrown, so glad to hear you and LO are feeling better, and back to school is always good! And great news about ordering all the rest of Emmaleigh's "stuff" is so organised of you! You make me feel bad!

Can't help with the bump pain unfortunately. I did read (ages ago) that when you get bigger your stomach muscles can kind of separate if you lean/stretch funny? That sounds like it would be very painful! But maybe I made that up and didn't read it at all :shrug:

New Bones episode here tonight :)


----------



## kirstabelle

:yipee:

Aaaaah! Just went to take the dog for a walk and what was waiting for me on the stoop? My alva baby diapers! Six days!! That's how long they took to get here from China. That is totally insane. And they ship them DHL for nothing. Crazy. 

I so want to just sit and snap and unsnap them and perform experiments comparing them to my other dipes, but I have to go get on the bus. I will take pictures of their cuteness soon tho because they are damn cute!


----------



## kirstabelle

Here are my new dipes :) 

So I got three wee newborn ones, four One Size minkies and 2 One Size PUL dipes. I was going to get just all minkies but I liked those patterns, especially the little knit print dog one! I had to include a close up of the knitted dog wearing a monocle because, you know, what child doesn't want to poop in something with monocle dogs on it?!
 



Attached Files:







newbies.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1









minkies.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2









PUL dipes.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2









monocle dog.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> :yipee:
> 
> Aaaaah! Just went to take the dog for a walk and what was waiting for me on the stoop? My alva baby diapers! Six days!! That's how long they took to get here from China. That is totally insane. And they ship them DHL for nothing. Crazy.
> 
> I so want to just sit and snap and unsnap them and perform experiments comparing them to my other dipes, but I have to go get on the bus. I will take pictures of their cuteness soon tho because they are damn cute!

Wow that's quick! :thumbup: So damn cute! <3 the doggies
I'm expecting my nappies on Monday morning :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> Here are my new dipes :)
> 
> So I got three wee newborn ones, four One Size minkies and 2 One Size PUL dipes. I was going to get just all minkies but I liked those patterns, especially the little knit print dog one! I had to include a close up of the knitted dog wearing a monocle because, you know, what child doesn't want to poop in something with monocle dogs on it?!

:rofl: any child that doesn't want to poop on a monocled dog is NOTHING TO ME! ;) they are so adorable, and I agree that getting the PUL was a good option considering those prints! I can't believe how fast they got to you! Talk about super service!

Restrain yourself though...don't order more just yet :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi everyone. just popping in to share some info with you. Here in the UK midwifes dont check for group strep B bacteria in the vagina. you can however get this test privately. GSB makes 700 babies in the uk sick every year. So I decided to do my own test and was surprised to find that ordering and posting the test via the medisave website is free. You only pay for the lab testing when you get your results. The test should be done between weeks 35-37 but Ive ordered mine early. So yeh... just a heads up that you can do it yourself :) Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## kealz194

It crap isn't ukgirl! My mw said that David Cameron doesn't want to fork out £40 a test and that's why we aren't screened for it, even though its becoming increasingly common! Lucky I had a bleed and they did a swab and found it that way or I wouldn't have know I have it!


----------



## ukgirl23

When I read the statistics kealz I was very worried why they didnt test routinely for it. I think I would rather pay for my own test than chance it. It is very good that they cauht it with you so now you can protect your baby. Its so scary that he is willing to overlook such things for the sake of £40 which could save a babies life or health. 

My cloth nappies arrived today... it was like nappy xmas!!! Pic on my fb profile xxx


----------



## kealz194

Also scan went very well, my lil man is the perfect size for his dates and my fundus is also spot on! She flipped the scan over to 4d too it looked so weird but you could really see his chubby cheeks! But gotta go back to the hospital on Friday to have a 24hor ECG fitted as my heart rate was very high! But all is good with bubs so that's all that matters x


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwww thats lovely! Glad all is well with the little guy hope the ecg test goes well xxxx


----------



## kealz194

Lol I saw your pic! That is a very cute lil bum ur lil man is going to have!!! 
Out of curiosity, what is everyone's resting heart rate? Mine is 112....


----------



## Steph82

Omg... I love all the CD you guys have!! I can totally see why you guys went that route! If I was using CD, he would be strutting around in diapers ONLY lol!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph Yeah they will do an EMCS if i do, Which i don't necessarily want to happen. 

Doggylover...I feel pretty behind personally on getting all of this done. A good friend of mine is due in May and she has her nursery all put together and all of his stuff already out where she wants it and clothes hanging in the closet. But i do feel accomplished with what i have done so far.

Kealz that is great news!! Glad your lo is measuring perfect! My HR in the hospital was 99. I think it is ok to be a little elevated when you are pumping extra blood for you and baby. 

Kristabelle your diapers are so DANG cute!!!! You will def have one stylish little one!! 

Ukgirl that is crazy that they don't test over there for GBS. At least you can test yourself and it isn't expensive. 


I have an appointment with the dreaded OB today. I am not sure how it is going to go as i am still very peeved with him for what he put us through.


----------



## Steph82

Oh Mommabrown... Goo luck with your appointment! I hope all goes well and you don't end up killing him lol.
My nursery is NOT done either. Actually, I only have the name plate for the wall done! We still need to paint one part and am waiting for the furniture (supposed to get it tomorrow). I feel like I can't do anything, until the furniture is there :shrug:


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies!

Mommabrown, Best of Luck with your appointment!!! 

Steph, I'm at about the same place as you with the nursery. I do have it all painted, but I haven't gotten the crib or anything yet. I'm so worried I'm not going to get everything done in time....

AFM, well Mason & I really have no changes. My Dad had a pacemaker put in yesterday so he's still in the hospital hopefully getting released today. While he was in surgery, my Mom & I were just hanging out & Mason started tumbling. My Mom finally got to feel him moving about for about 10 minutes before he settled back down. She was so excited. Other than that, everything is going good right now....

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Those CD are definitely pretty freaking cute!! Yep, stylish looking bums indeed. :winkwink:

mommabrown: we're no where near done our nursery yet either! We go to get our storage unit on Tuesday, and I'm not sure when we'll get the change table. We don't have any of our decorations/decals up on the walls yet either, or our curtains bought and the rocking chair cushions which were being re-upholstered we won't get back for a few weeks yet when we have our baby shower. We're very much in limbo on the preparation front right now... until the baby shower there isn't much more we can do! I keep counting clothes though and whatnot just so I feel like I'm actually doing something. :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Group Strep B: I believe that this is what my SIL's friend had, and unfortunately her baby died as they didn't know because we aren't tested. My SIL asked to be tested and she was done by her midwife for free. I'm going to ask my midwife, but I also don't mind paying as £40 is nothing really. It's ridiculous that babies are dying and they are too cheap to fork out. Thank *Ukgirl* for bringing it up. My midwife appointment is next week so I will have to ask her then.

Mommabrown: Your friend is INSANELY organised! Good luck at your appointment, and give that man hell about his mistake and what it meant for your family.


----------



## kirstabelle

I feel like my nursery is a total shambles. The crib is in the middle of the room half disassembled from painting, the bookcase is still in a box in the hallway totally unassembled, none of the clothes are washed, no diapers are prepped, there is stuff all over the room in bags and boxes, none of the drawers are organized, we haven't put the shades on the windows or put up the clothes rods in her closet, or put pictures on the wall... I should take a picture of the insanity to make you ladies who don't have things yet feel better. You might not have things yet, but at least you don't have a totally chaotic wreck - yay!

I just took my pulse and my heart rate seems to be about 85. Glad they will be monitoring yours if it seems a bit high Kealz. I'm sure its fine, but you will feel better with the monitor. Great news about baby measuring perfect! You'll be squeezing those chubby cheeks soon!

That is bad that they don't give you the Strep test just for financial reasons! I guess that is a benefit of the US system. We get every test under the sun because they are scared of a malpractice suit. Although I know they test for it in Australia and their healthcare system is similar to the UK system. My mw did mention that I would be getting that test, but I forget which week it is. 

Sending positive thoughts to your dad Maybesoon, hope he gets out of the hospital today :hugs: That is quite amazing that they can put a pacemaker in one day and you can go home the next! Hope he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## maybesoon

kirstabelle said:


> I feel like my nursery is a total shambles. The crib is in the middle of the room half disassembled from painting, the bookcase is still in a box in the hallway totally unassembled, none of the clothes are washed, no diapers are prepped, there is stuff all over the room in bags and boxes, none of the drawers are organized, we haven't put the shades on the windows or put up the clothes rods in her closet, or put pictures on the wall... I should take a picture of the insanity to make you ladies who don't have things yet feel better. You might not have things yet, but at least you don't have a totally chaotic wreck - yay!
> 
> I just took my pulse and my heart rate seems to be about 85. Glad they will be monitoring yours if it seems a bit high Kealz. I'm sure its fine, but you will feel better with the monitor. Great news about baby measuring perfect! You'll be squeezing those chubby cheeks soon!
> 
> That is bad that they don't give you the Strep test just for financial reasons! I guess that is a benefit of the US system. We get every test under the sun because they are scared of a malpractice suit. Although I know they test for it in Australia and their healthcare system is similar to the UK system. My mw did mention that I would be getting that test, but I forget which week it is.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to your dad Maybesoon, hope he gets out of the hospital today :hugs: That is quite amazing that they can put a pacemaker in one day and you can go home the next! Hope he makes a quick recovery!

Thank you!!! The doctor went to check on my Dad at 10:45 this morning & released him from the hospital!!!! :happydance: 

I will be getting the Group B Strep test also, but it's not until I'm somewhere in the 33-36 week range if I remember correctly. I know it's a test all mommy's get in this area.


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon, glad to hear your dad is out of hospital, and obviously doing well! 

At the minute our nursery has a shower door and bits from our bathroom in it.....and nothing else! Dh took all the tiles off the bathroom walls, so had to move all the bathroom stuff...and the nursery is _still_ the dumping room of choice! No matter how many times we clear it, more stuff ends up in there :dohh: I can't wait until its sorted! 

Now, we _had_ chosen our baby names (and Isabelle still stands for a girl), but dh mentioned just before new year that he wasn't sure if Maxwell was quite right. We decided on Max, but with our last name being so short (Jay) we didn't think we could just have Max Jay, so wanted to give a full, long version of Max. So I told dh to think about whether he wants Maxwell or Maximillian, and get back to me. But since he brought it up, he has managed to put me off the name altogether! But I didn't want to say anything as he said he still liked Max. I've been wondering when to bring it up with him, and did last night. He still wasn't sure, and then we both said that after the confusion about the long version of Max, it's kind of put us off the name :dohh: so now we are back to Alex and Freddie - which is where we started when I first got pregnant!! We are really struggling with boys names, which is weird as there have always been so many I love - it's just getting dh to agree!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks doggylover! UGH on the names department.... I never thought in a million years I would have a problem choosing one since all I have ever wanted was a boy. But the funny thing was once I was actually pregnant all I could come up with were girl names that dh & I could agree on.... Imagine that one!!! I'm thankful we finally came to an agreement & Mason is set with his name. I just hope it suits him!!! 

Then on Monday when we were shopping I made a comment to dh saying "you know, we are set on Mason, we have gotten mostly boy stuff (lots of neutrals though) but watch us end up having a girl".... Although I'm pretty confident on the 2 doctors being correct...


----------



## Steph82

Lmao Maybesoon, I was having the same thoughts the other day (though I know with certainty that the US showed boy!!). 

Doggylover, you still have time :hugs:. You both have to love the name, so no need to rush! 

OH told me the other day: well we picked Grayson but that could still change I guess!!!
No no no... That will NOT change!! I have spent time and money on the wall decor with ThAT name lol. And I have bonded with the name and LO! Men


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: picking out names can be tough! DH and I agreed on a boys name pretty easily... but we had a lot of trouble with the girls name. Just before we went to go find out the gender actually on the bus ride there, we confided that we had gone off the original girls name we picked (Isobelle) because it was so incredibly popular here. So we just started naming off names we both liked, and actually settled on a new name super easy and quickly which was amazing! If LO was a girl she would have been called Agnes Joyce. Joyce is my grandma's name, and we both love the name Agnes. It means "little lamb." So that one will be tucked away in case the next LO is a girl. If the next LO is a boy then he'll be Oliver Felix.

Good luck picking out a new one!!

So after all the talk this afternoon about being stuck on nursery stuff, I had a massive desire to go shopping, and there was no stopping it! lol :dohh: So I bought finally bought the curtains for the nursery.... I couldn't find green, so I bought some red ones which still fit the nursery theme well. My mom has a curtain rod we can have which I have to wait for though. I also bought some large cloth baskets to put in the wire cubby rack we have sitting in the wardrobe. I bought a green one, a light blue one, and a light purple one. They fit perfectly and they take up just about the entire cubby space so there's lots of storage in them. And then I picked up two multi-picture picture frames. Each one has four spots in it, so we have a total of eight. DH and I have been talking for a while about how we want to have family photos up in the nursery, so there will be a spot for each set of grandparents (X2), each set of aunts/uncles (X3), and each great grandparent (X3) I have five of the required photos already, and have sent out the word for the other 3 to send me one! I think it will be really nice and that way LO can get used to seeing their faces since some of them live far away.


----------



## kirstabelle

Ugh Steph my DH said a very similar thing after I finally got him to commit to Mia as a middle name. The other night our convo was...DH: yeah but we could change the name me: which name? The middle name? DH: All the names Me: (evil stare) What? No! Her name is Annelise. That's not changing that one is set. The middle name we can change but this one is my favorite. DH: Well, fine... unless we think of something better :dohh: Pffffft! Last time I was at the library I got three name books out, for his benefit, and he hasn't even cracked one. So I am unconcerned, since he suggests no names and criticizes any other alternatives I come up with for a middle name. So I bet that in 2.5 months time she ends up with the name I want :winkwink:

I'm sure you will think of something perfect Doggylover. Freddie was on my list too :flower:

All your nursery plans sound great Ready to Mum! I have some frames for photos too, but only two. One for my mum and one for my dad. I want to have just their pics in the nursery since LO will hardly ever see them and I want her to recognize their faces, so if they are the only pics in the nursery I feel like it will make them more important.


----------



## doggylover

Hmmm ladies a common theme here - it's the MEN who are making naming choices a bit more difficult :haha: 

I actually had a dream last night and we called the baby Freddie, so maybe that's a sign? Although in the dream he was also born with a full set of teeth :shock: so I hope that doesn't happen, it was awful!!

Readytomum it really sounds like your whole nursery is coming together well. All those final touches (like the baskets) are what really ends up making it look homely. We are also going to put some family photos up. My dh is concerned that the baby will forget his family, as they live so far away. So we are putting up two family photos, a big one of his and a big one of mine. Poor baby. Sleeping with all that lot staring at you :haha:

Afm, so tired today! I slept through our first alarm which is something I never do. Luckily the dh must have hit snooze, so it went off quite soon again afterwards. I don't know how I'm going to make it through until 3.30pm...let alone 6 more weeks!


----------



## ukgirl23

yup men are arse heads when it comes to naming babies!! Aaron would find a name he liked then tell his work mates who would make fun of the name so he hated it and we would have to change it. I told him the baby's name is Benson and that is that! 

I just had my 28 week check... she took my blood!! ouch! Got to book in for the whooping cough vaccine when my cold has gone and go back to see her at 34 weeks. Benson is looking good, all the tests looked great. BUT he is laying transverse!! I have some time until he has to be either breech or head down but if he doesn't flip round I'll be having a c section. :/ fun!


----------



## doggylover

Ahh Candy I think my LO is still transverse as well, as I feel movement on both sides, and none high or low....I didn't realise that was bad at this stage! We better get bouncing on those birthing balls!!

I still haven't had any bloods done (apart from booking in appt) or my whooping cough..........


----------



## ukgirl23

I didn't know she was going to get me with the blood thing lol. She kind of just went, shall we take some blood then?.... noooooooo lol.. Have you seen a website called spinning babies? they show you how to turn your baby with exercise :) You should get the vaccine from 28 weeks on I think. xxx I had to book my own vaccine on my way out xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Wow.... So I'm 27 weeks today & it seems like Mason is all over the place. I mean, he spins in cirlcles kicking high, low & side to side. Is that bad at this stage? Should he be laying up & down all the time or is it ok for him to be all over the place & side to side?


----------



## kealz194

My lil man is head down and has been since 20 week scan! But don't worry ladies they still have time to flip round, Paige flipped round about 3 times, while I was in labour she was back to back then she flipped back round thank goodness! I'm buying a birthing ball this weekend! Had my ECG monitor fitted this morning! Gotta keep it on for 24hours :( its unconfortable, the pads are sitting right under my boobs and digging in :( 
As for names, we are so struggling! All names I mention he doesn't like! I like the name James, his middle name will be Denis after my grandad who passed recently, James Denis, I think that sounds lovely, but because Stephens assistant managers name is James he said he will never hear the en of it! Pathetic!
As for me, I've got mw on Wednesday, I'm expecting lots of bloods to be taken and then I have my whooping cough jab that same day :(


----------



## melissasbump

from my scan last week baby is happily sitting upright on his bottom! lol
Saying thast he may have moved as ive had some horrible stretching pains the last week, that have made me gasp for breath!

My OH was a pain re names too, discounted most of what i suggesested without actually coming up with any alternatives, typical! 

My mum has got DS today and overnight so have done a bit of cleaning and now taking the oppotunity to chill right out for the rest of the day and evening!


----------



## kealz194

Snap Melissa, my mum has Paige from tonight till Sunday! So excited tat I get a lay in tomorrow and Sunday!!!!!! So gonna wash all bubs things! X


----------



## ukgirl23

all you ladies with mothers who baby sit over night are super lucky!! MY mum remarried and had my brothers when I was 15 and 18, my youngest brother is the same age as Connie so it would be unfair to ask my mum to have them all at her house, mainly because when they get together they raise hell! lol 

Have you all seen some of my baby shirt + nappy matches?? omg it's so silly but soooo cute at the same time!! 

I'm not too worried about Benson at the moment. He has a good 11 weeks to flip it round but he was more breech than head down which worries me. xx


----------



## melissasbump

My mum remarried too UKgirl, my stepdad is like a dad to me ( i dont see my real dad anymore) and he was never previously married or ever had any children, Harrison is the light of both their lives, we are really lucky, he loves them too its a beautiful relationship to see and nice when we need a break!

i saw your nappy and tops! How cute!

Was just putting away my newborn things freshly washed in a drawer! So teeny!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha I love the tiger one! I have a lot of baby clothes coming my way from friends as I had to leave all of my kids clothes in Norway :( so I'm going to collect them next week, wash them and put them away, I have to put up the cot too so I can get stuff out of the wardrobe to get his clothes in there! I saw you saw the pregnant and I know it video too! Omg I laughed so hard! xx


----------



## melissasbump

im glad you posted it as i wanted to and couldnt quite grasp how to do it(im a bit thick with computers lol!)


----------



## Steph82

Candy, those matching outfits algae got to be te cutest thing I have ever seen!!! Love love love!!

I'm pretty sure Grayson is head down because I feel most pushing and kicking right at the base of my ribs (and just below). Some light taps and jabs way low (elbow/ fingers to the cervix maybe?!? :haha:). About three weeks ago I would feel him roll around but lately, he's been set in his spot. 
I feel some bulging on the right top side of my bump every so often. Not sure if it I baby butt/ back, or BH?? Can't really tell if everything else is relaxed because it causes stretching through my whole belly?!? :shrug:

My nursery furniture is being delivered today :happydance:. My dad will wait at my house for it, so I don't have to take off work! I can't wait to get started!!! This weekend I will finally start feeling like LO is coming :)


----------



## maybesoon

aww Steph I'm so jealous you are getting your nursery stuff today! I gotta wait until (hopefully it's on time) Wednesday.... I can't wait to get the crib put together!!! 

Today is going to be a longgggg day. I have lunch planned with my Mom & some of her ex-co-workers that she worked with for 25 years!!! None can believe I have a "belly" & want to see it.... UGH! Then this afternoon my bff has planned a "baby shower meeting"..... We are all meeting to discuss the baby shower plans & do some finalizing. I had NO idea when I agreed to let her do my shower that it was going to be such a HUGE deal.... I love her for doing it, but she's driving me insane as if the baby shower is the ONLY thing going on in the world.... I'm getting to the point of just being ready for it to be over!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Lol Maybesoon, I can relate to the baby shower. My best friend is working with my mom to organize. She is the event manager at my work, so I know she will be very detailed on everything. My only request: coed, provide beer and wine, at my parents house (they have a big pool for everyone to hang out in) and no games lol. We are really just doing one last get together with our friends before Grayson gets here.


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... I told mine to keep it simple, NO GAMES & ours is co-ed also. I didn't want anything all fancy like you see a lot of. But she doesn't understand simple apparently. Ordering the invitations was like buying a freaking new car. I couldn't decide on what colors for sure the nursery was going to be & she felt that the invitations ABSOLUTELY HAD to be the same colors... I was like.... It's my family & friends that are getting the invitatations & they aren't gonna give 2 shits if the colors are the same as the color on the walls in Mason's room. Hell most of them won't even remember what the invitation even looked like 3 minutes after receiving it!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm pretty sure Peter isn't head down yet either.

I had my pre-natal yoga last night which is of course lots of stretching, many of the positions are good for labour as well as repositioning LO. Well I always feel a little bit weird after I finish yoga and get home because things are looser I guess. Well last night while I was laying in bed, I'm pretty sure Peter spun around, but he did it horizontally! My ENTIRE stomach was moving and pushing out in a circular motion. I had my hands resting on my stomach while he did it... and I'm not going to lie, that much motion and having my stomach move that much actually made me feel a little queasy! :blush: It wasn't like a cute little kick or jab, it was like the kid was trying to burst out "Aliens" style and it was a little disconcerting. lol I've never felt that much motion before all at once.


----------



## Mommabrown

Emmaleigh was transverse till here a couple of weeks ago. She pushes down on my cervix with her head and up with her feet into my ribs at the same time now!! 

Oh i am so jealous of all you gals that have people helping with the baby shower. I am doing my own as my MIL and SIL never got their shit together! 

Oh Steph i am super jealous...i have at the last minute decided to trade rooms around with the boys and Laurynn so that when Emmaleigh is big enough to stay in her own room they will have 2 closets instead of one. *Facepalm* I don't know what the hell i was thinking. 

I have started having cramping down low but my uterus isn't tightening up so i am just bearing with it for now. I have realized why we women are so tired and cranky in the 3rd trimester it is because of all the lack sleep we get!!! OH has started staying overnight more often. He apologizes daily for being an asshole! It is slowly getting better.


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown, yay for OH coming around! About time he pulled it together :dohh: men!!
So you are now moving rooms around? Your very brave but I'm sure it will work out great!!! :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

awww Mommabrown.... I'm so happy to hear things are getting better between you & oh!!! My dh still apologizes pretty regular. We had a really good talk Wednesday night that lasted about 2 hours. I think speding time at the hospital with me & my mom while waiting on my dad to get out of surgery really took a toll on him!!! 

ReadytoMum.... Mason does that too when he tumbles & spins. My doctor told me it's because I'm so small & "all baby" that I won't be having the cute tickles of things it's going to be more like something trying to claw its way out & at times it will look freakish!!! I love how she knows how to tell me things in a way I understand!!! But I kid you not, Saturday night while in the bath I kinda laid back & arched my back some & I swear you could see Mason. He was off to my right side & you could see him well. dh got a huge giggle out of it..... Me... not so much.


----------



## Mommabrown

^HaHAHAHA Steph - yeah they are a piece of work! Yeah he is slowly transitioning back to himself not the selfish prick he turned into there for a few weeks.

Yeah Laurynn's room is the same size as the boys' room but has only one closet and they have 2. She already has more clothes than space so i thought since Emmaleigh is going to be needing room for her things that it would be easier to put them in the boys' room and them in Laurynn's. Now for all the repainting...and i am thinking about some Spring cleaning while i am doing it to get rid of what they don't use or need anymore.


----------



## doggylover

*Kealz* I love the name James, it's really just such a beautiful, timeless name IMO. Enjoy your lie ins while Paige is away!

*ukgirl* I have heard of spinning babies, so I will see what my midwife says next week then have a wee look if needed. I saw your tiger print nappy and t shirt - adorable! 

*Melissa* I love the image of your LO in there just sitting upright! :haha: enjoy your lie ins without LO as well! 

*Steph* great news about the furniture being delivered! One step closer to Grayson's nursery being done! 

*Maybesoon* I know how you feel when people think one event (eg baby shower) is the only thing happening - but usually it's about their own lol!! I'm sorry she's being so annoying, but think about what a great shower you'll end up having! I agree with no games, they are not my cup of tea either. 

*Readytomum* I've had some of that massive, kind of creepy, movement lately too. And I agree, it is quite disconcerting. At one point in class yesterday I thought baby was trying to head butt their way out! I could feel it sticking out and see it - horrible! 

*Mommabrown* so so so so glad to hear things with dh are starting to look up!!! But make sure you give him hell, and don't let him back in too easy ;) he was a real dick when you needed him most, and he shouldn't be allowed to forget that! Good luck with the moving rooms and redecorating. I get so stressed when things are out of place(don't talk to me about my bathroom right now. Try no tiles on the wall...) but it sounds like you have it all under control.

Afm, weekend!!!! YAY! Honestly I am so tired, but luckily dh is working all weekend so I can slob about and do nothing. Well apart from cleaning, groceries, walk the dogs.. :dohh: but I just need a weekend to catch up on some r&r without feeling like we have too much to do. And now, I'm off to the shop to get some Friday night tasty treats!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Doggylover YAY for a lazy weekend!! Nope he has had hell since the day he left. Today he called me and i asked him "what do you want!" He knows what a shitface he has been and i am not about to let him live that down. I am hoping it is all under control i feel like i may have started this a wee bit to late! 

Maybesoon i love watching my tummy wiggle and roll! It scares the hell out of OH. He thinks it is freaky especially because when he left she kicked and it felt like a tap on the outside and now she is full blown kicking and moving!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! I'm so sorry I'm not on much things are so hectic here! I'm doing lots f work for oh which is really tiring but I need to help so mustn't grumble. Plus I won't bore u with the story but my pram has had to go back to mamas papas (2hr round trip!!) hence panic to find a new one - not enjoyable as I was struggling to walk and had pains but I came accross a second hand icandy that is like new for £350 with every extra u could poss need and I LOVE it!!! It's so smart traditional looking but light and easy to fold!! Phew it's now sitting in the nursery and I'm waiting for refund from m&p one! 

Ukgirl I absolutely live those nappies/outfits!!! How cute are they?! Almost enough for me to consider cloth ;) 

Mommabrown I'm so pleased your oh has realised he has bbeen a prat!!! Bloody men!! Gosh sounds like a lot of moving but I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end!! :) 

Doggylover I hope you have a relaxing weekend it sure sounds like you need one :)

Maybesoon I totally understand how you feel ...although I feel like Billy no mates as nobody has volunteered :( also darnt plan my own incase noone turns up eeek! Lol !! 

Kealz james is a lovely name!!! 

Ok so I have a question ladies...I've been getting very low down pains quite sharp but my stomach doesn't harden for a good few days - today I bent over it hurt so much - plus I've been feeling pressure (not sure how to describe) like my bits are all swollen but they are not then I've had a bit of greeny brown discharge tonight should I call the Midwiffe?? Or actually it would be the ward now or Midwiffe in morning! He is still moving about I'm a bit confused....


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec I would call the ward it sounds like an infection possibly. I feel like Ive been kicked between the legs it feels all bruised when I walk I was told its stretching pains but since you have discharge with it I would suggest you go get checked out. xxxx


----------



## kealz194

Nimbec in regards to the discharge, green can sometimes indicate infection, not to concern u but I've been getting that with the gbs! Find out if you mw can swab you for it just incase! I feel like my lady bits are swollen too, but its not! Bit I only get it when I'm at that point of pure ache like if I've walked too much or been on my feet too long! And nice been getting the low down pains, my mw said its stretching! Hope you feel better soon! 
Ooooh welcome to the world of Icandy! I have the peach! I love my pushchair! My mum is going to order the second seat and adapters for me toot row so exciting! Just hope it comes in time! It's a 10 week delivery time! Typical mum leaving it last minute! It's only coz I reminded her she is doing it tomorrow lol!
Thanks nimbec and doggylover! I can really see him as a James, James an Paige! It sounds lovely but Stephen just doesn't want it :( gonna have to work on him lol!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Mmmm.... Friday night treats sound yummy! What'cha getting? :haha: I'm at work right now and parts of the library smells really strongly like salt and vinegar chips (crisps)... it's so strange... and delicious!

nimbec: what a headache with the stroller!! I'm glad you got a new one that you like and that you're happy with, and hopefully you'll get your refund quickly! We don't have our stroller yet, but after all the trouble some of you ladies have had I'm slightly dreading it!

Kealz: James is a lovely name! It's a traditional name but it's not super popular. That's the way to go I think!

maybesoon: I hope your "shower meeting" is quick and painless! My mom is organizing mine, and other than chiming in occasionally about a game suggestion I haven't had to do much at all! We're playing a few games, but none of them are embarassing to me! :haha: We have a name game where people have to match their names up with the meanings of their names, a guess how many jelly beans are in the bottle on your table, and who has the photo under their plate. Nothing too extravagant, just a couple of ways to give out some small prizes really.

AFM, DH and I are going out tonight with my sister and her partner to play NTN trivia. It's like a quiz show on the TV and you get electronic machines to put in your answers. It just dawned on me a few minutes ago though that today is Robbie Burns day and we're going to a Scottish pub to play! Hopefully it won't be too insane in there. :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz.. james is a gorgeous name.. Hopefully if you talk about it more with oh he will change his mind. If not then maybe you could come to an agreement on names like jamie or jameson then you can shorten it to james hehe xx


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown said:


> Today he called me and i asked him "what do you want!"!

:rofl: Go on you! 

Nimbec, you made me laugh about your pram as one fb status update said something like "need pram suggestions - but not an icandy!" Be the next one was "bought an icandy" :haha: they are gorgeous, I must admit! And £350 is a great price for a second hand one, especially as I am sure it's in top notch condition. I also agree with the others - get in touch with your midwife, any discharge colour should get checked out.

Readytomum: I've already devoured half a big bar of chocolate, and I have a mixed bag of sweets to get through too...this was after we had take out as well! Hopefully you don't get served up any haggis when you're out tonight! Enjoy the quiz - I LOVE quizzes!

Does anyone buy any of the pregnancy/baby magazines? Every so often I go for one, and then am always sorry I did! They are like wedding mags in my opinion - full of stuff you already know or don't need :haha: and adverts, half the blinking magazine is adverts!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies!! I think ill wait call my Midwiffe in morning as she is lovely unless I get worse cramps and more discharge and ill call them tonight!! 

Hehe Doggylover I've always loved the icandys but didn't have funds to buy one new then I saw this one locally and it was like new so it was clearly ment to be! :) big smiles!! 

Thanks for my welcome to icandy bet you can't wait for your new seat!! I've got the whole set in the fudge colour which is lovely (I wouldn't normally have looked at that colour) it even came with a changing bag (well worn but definately usable) 

Hope everyone's ok! Doggylover I'm jealous of your sweets and choc!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

There will certainly be haggis on offer tonight... but I will be opting for something else! :sick: I do hope they have someone playing the pipes though. I have a ridiculous love of bagpipes! 

I was jealous of doggylover's treats too nimbec, so on my break I went and got a small bag of "All Dressed" chips! It had to happen. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Nimbec, those CD sure do look tempting don't they?? I think most ladies are doing CD and I wish I was that dedicated... They do look much cuter then disposable. Unfortunately, I will have to stick with disposable. Mostly because I will be working all day and not sure how much daycare will want to deal with CD (or me deal with the dirty ones at the end of the day lol :haha:). 
Yay for getting the stroller!!!!

Doggylover, I'm 1) jealous because your weekend started already (that's for all the UK ladies I guess lol) and 2) jealous of all those yummiest sweets! I'm looking forward to my couch and Hagandaz ice cream when I get home tonight (btw, I took your advice and bought some more ahahah)

Kealz sorry OH is being hard headed about the name... But I do get his point I guess.. I know my OH had suggested some names that I actually liked, but because I knew someone with that name (whom I didn't even talk to), it just seemed weird :shrug:. Hopefully you will find another name that you and OH love! Actually, I know you will :hugs:

Mommabrown, I think the room change should be your DH first step in making up for being so douchy! :growlmad:. Surely, you don't need to be moving furniture or painting walls!!' Make him do it, as the first step to showing you how sorry he is!!!


----------



## doggylover

Apologies for leading you all astray with the sugar laden foods! But hey, letsenjoy these things while we can blame the weight gain on the baby :haha:


----------



## kealz194

doggylover said:


> Apologies for leading you all astray with the sugar laden foods! But hey, letsenjoy these things while we can blame the weight gain on the baby :haha:

That's just mean teasing a pregnant lady with gestational diabetes like that lol!!!! I miss pigging out on chocolate! I had a bounty today but did not enjoy it! :( I really miss chocolate :( and I'm craving Pizza Hut cookie dough!!!!! :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

kealz194 said:


> I'm craving Pizza Hut cookie dough!!!!! :(

Pizza Hut cookie dough? :shrug: What's that?


----------



## kealz194

It's warm cookie dough served with vanilla ice cream! It's heaven on a plate! Nom nom!!! We don't live near a Pizza Hut :( lol


----------



## melissasbump

kealz194 said:


> It's warm cookie dough served with vanilla ice cream! It's heaven on a plate! Nom nom!!! We don't live near a Pizza Hut :( lol

Oh my lord, i agree this is TO DIE FOR!!:thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Steph I know what you mean - it sounds awful but ill be sooooo busy anyway I really don't want te extra work :s sorry to all cloth loving ladies!! Ill be disposable all the way plus I've found done great deals making them only 5p per nappy :) happy days! I love to be dedicated enough to cloth but I'd be lying if I said I was :( 

OMG that cookie stuff sounds AMAZING!!!! Behave ladies!! 

Readytomum I love the bagpipes too! Never liked haggis tho it looks so unappetising ewwweeeee we have very good friends that alway do a haggis evening! Hope you have a lovely time 

Well oh has just got in and approves of my icandy cherry PHEW!!! I now have the car seat dilemma - has to be a maxi cosi to fit on stroller and I'd like an isofix base but holly molley they are both soooooo expensive!! Not sure how I feel about second hand....any thoughts ladies???


----------



## doggylover

Sorry Kealz! If its any consolation, when I give birth and stay humongous, you'll return to normal size and will be able to say "this is because of that time you ate that whole bar of dairy milk..."! :haha:

nimbec, I definitely wouldn't get a car seat second hand, unless its from someone you know really well, as there is no way to know if its been in a crash before. I don't know about second hand isofix bases though :shrug: I agree though that the maxi cosi and isofix are so expensive, it's insane. Especially considering how you can get one of the 0-4 car seats we discussed last week for half the price of one of them!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Doggylover I know!! The thing is tho - just thinking the worst surly u would be able to tell if te seat had been in a big impact?? Also there is no air bags or anything so I'm confused as to the risk - but am worrying about it in any case it's just the cost is crippling :( ! Any choc left?!


----------



## doggylover

Seriously...any choc left?! Ha! I got to that point where you think "oh I may as well just finish the bar" (which is about 4 seconds after my first mouthful! :haha:)

I think the worry is that if its been in a bump that has cracked it internally and weakened its structural integrity (get me with that big phrase!) then you might not be able to see it. I don't really know enough about it though I suppose, you could google it and see what the suggestions are? That's my auto response to everything I don't know - google!


----------



## nimbec

I love dr google haha thanks Doggylover it's driving me insane lol ! Totally fed up with it now haha 

Oh yes the choc wouldn't have lasted with me either!!


----------



## ukgirl23

The thing with car seats are the requirements for safety changes every few years, so if you are going to buy one second hand and you find one that hasn't been in a crash and is in perfect condition, you need to check the brand and the year it was made and if it is still legal to use that seat. 

Here when I was about to upgrade Connie to a booster seat a new regulation came out that boosters MUST have back rests to protect young children in a side on collision and to hold the seat belt in the right position in relation to their height. 

So it is okay to buy second hand if the seat fits the regulations, I'm not sure who it is, it could be the AA or the DVLA or something like that. x


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Ukgirl I've learnt they have expiry dates on them too!! I'm only looking at ones thy are less than a yr old and I know this by the colour I want as it was a 2012 colour haha method in my madness! But I'm still very jittery about it.....


----------



## kirstabelle

I think it is probably fine to get a carseat that is within a year of its manufacture date and the owner says its not been in an accident. What happened to your stroller?! I have a terrible feeling that something is going to go wrong with my stroller. I wouldn't even let my DH throw the box out. 

Had my 30 week appt with MW today. Baby is not head down. She is sideways like she is lying in a hammock. Chilling. No place to go anytime soon. :haha: MW says they don't worry until 36 weeks. She said I should play music everyday near my pelvis, down very low to encourage baby to shift. So yeah, I will now be serenading my vajayjay daily. A friend of ours was breech after 37 weeks and her doctor did Version Therapy which was successful. But she ended up with an emcs because of complications during delivery anyway. I am not going to worry about baby's position yet. She is always flipping around. I have the same feeling as you Maybe Soon. I never had any nice little taps or fluttering and what not really, just wild acrobatics. No wonder I have such horrible Heart Burn and no space in my lungs for air. If the kid would just move into my pelvis even a little bit I would really appreciate it. But nah, she's decided to just cram into my mid section. I guess she doesn't mind having no space :shrug:

I also had some tasty treats today. There is a candy store across the street from the library that sells proper Cadbury chocolate from England (not the crappy variety that is made here by Hershey's and just deceptively sold in the familiar purple wrapper :growlmad:) so I got myself a Wispa AND a Chomp. Mmmmmm...


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec said:


> Thanks Ukgirl I've learnt they have expiry dates on them too!! I'm only looking at ones thy are less than a yr old and I know this by the colour I want as it was a 2012 colour haha method in my madness! But I'm still very jittery about it.....

That sounds good nimbec :) I didn't know they had expiry dates. That's funny. I hope you find the one you need. I find a lot of great almost new baby stuff on gumtree. Have you tried there? xx


----------



## nimbec

Kirstabel it had manufacturing indents like deep grooves at the end of each side of handles and a frayed hood plus the clip to pull to collapse pushchair was very rickity :( shame as I loved the chair but I've had so many faulty items from them I just couldn't face another! Perhaps I've just been unlucky! 

Thanks Ukgirl - yes I love gum tree and Preloved ooh and eBay :) 

Well I'm sat up in bed in pain :( oh oblivious!!! The dog is more concerned lol! Going to time my pains then give ward a call - really hope I'm not over reacting especially with it being 5am over here.... Stomach is quite hard now too! Fx all ok!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec is everything ok? xxx


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> . So yeah, I will now be serenading my vajayjay daily....

:rofl: get oh in on the act and get him down there singing!!!

Nimbec I hope all is ok??? In regards to the Sola, those marks seem to be normal, as so many people have discovered them when the pram arrives, I just don't understand what they are though (someone on here posted a pic). I don't get why M&P wouldn't sort that out at the manufacturing end? Sounds like yours was a world of trouble, and better off without it. My friend has ordered the Sola, so I shall tell her to keep an eye out when it arrives.

Yep car seats have an expiry date (usually 5-6 years aft manufacture) which should be printed somewhere on the base. It's because after that time the plastic (apparently!) starts to break down minutely, and can cause tiny cracks that aren't visible, but which affect the structure of the whole seat :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello everyone.. Nimbec I hope all is well with bubs and you xxx

I have caught the cold that my family had last week.. Im in bed dying in a pool of snot! Sexy huh! 

Well I have a problem and I wondered if anyone else has the same thing? I think Ive mentioned it before but I have really smelly farts.. I know right... tmi? They smell like Im dying. Ive had them for weeks every day. Is anyone else having this problem? 

My biggest fear for labour is that I might fart and make everyone ill haha. I told OH he has to have a window open so I can fart near it... Haha.. I never had this with Connie and Lucas. The midwife says its hormones and baby laying on my guts and that its a different dad this time so Im getting lots of new things happen. Pregnancy is so glamorous!


----------



## doggylover

Sorry ukgirl, can't help with this one. No joke - mine are always disgusting, so pregnancy hasn't affected them, they continue to be grotesque!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hope everything is ok nimbec!

I can't help much either ukgirl. I was really gassy during first tri and for a little bit into second tri when I was really bloated, but that's pretty well gone away now. I'm in the same boat as dogglover though, when I do let one out mine are usually pretty smelly. Unlike my DH who walks around like he's got a squeak toy up his butt.... he farts all the time, and LOUD, but they never smell. 

Car seats here have an expiry date on them as well, and apparently Canada is super picky about safety regulations on them. I know a few ladies who tried to buy a brand-new seat in the USA because it was a lot cheaper than here, and they ended up stuck with it because it didn't meet the safety requirements here so they couldn't use it! :wacko: So make sure, especially if you get one second hand, that it's still legal to use it! 

AFM, today will be an interesting day! My sister is picking me up this morning to go and try on her wedding dress to see if it needs any alterations, and then this afternoon/evening is her bacherlorette party. We're going to a VIP movie theatre where you have amazing seats, they have an in-theatre bar etc. which will be pretty cool, even if I can't take advantage of the bar! Then we're off for a casual dinner. I had no part in planning the evening since two of her friends asked if they could do it... they were really last minute about it, and the only people who can make it are the two of them, me and my sister! So I know my sis is a bit bummed about that. She didn't want anything too crazy though and she's a huge movie buff, so hopefully she'll have a good time! I'll feel really bad if she doesn't, even though I didn't have any part in the planning!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Nimbec, please let us know you are ok!!! I hope you just worked a little hard yesterday and needed to rest!

Candy, lol, I have no advice for you but maybe its what you are eating?? :rofl:

Kristabelle, lol did your doc say what kind of music? What if you pick the wrong kind, and your LO decides to turn up instead of down :haha:
I can imagine walking around with my phone by my lady bits, playing music ahahah

As for car seats... my two cents: I would never buy a used motorcycle helmet (which go by the same standards I believe) and I would never buy a used car seat. I am sure they are 100% safe but since that is the one thing to keep LO safe in case of an accident, I would not be willing to risk it :shrug:

AFM, nursery furniture is finally set up :happydance:. Now I actually need to make the room more baby friendly, since it looks too adult lol. So annoyed, Rob hates my red rug!! :growlmad:. I think he just wants to feel like he made some of the choices (since he is gone so much, I make all the decisions)... but I feel like nursery decorations should be left to the women :blush:. I told him to wait until he sees it next weekend to decide what he thinks but i think I will have to let him get a new rug (since its THAT important to him :growlmad:).


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quicki I'm feeling quite rough :( monitoring my pain at moment ...may have to go to hospital later if they stay the same :( they are coming in phases 8mins apart for about an hour and half then I get a break for an hour then start again! Grrr I have to go in tomorrow if they are no better or tonight if they get any shorter and no gaps ....it's a bit worrying!! 

So me and oh have fell out he has invited familly around for Indian takeaway yes honestly when I'm feeling like this!!! Grrrr sometimes men just do not think!! So I just told him he can't drink too much as I may have to go in and his response ....you'll be fine it's just these braxton hicks things!! Grrrrr so ill be driving myself in if I have to go and he will be mortified he couldn't help!! He's usually very thoughtful so not sure what the issue is today :( :( 

Oooh on the m&p sola front there was a Dodgey batch of them I have been into 2 stores and no others have it but if she is happy to keep it they will give a £50 voucher if she complains - also get her to check it licks in lay flat position & that the back of the hood isn't frayed :) ! 

Steph I absolutely love your red theme!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Readytomum hope you have a good day it sounds busy to me! 

Ill keep in touch and write more later hopefully when I'm feeling better!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh nimbec, how thoughtless your OH is being :growlmad:. I hate when men are like this. He hears about Braxton Hicks and assumes thats what it is!! I would hide away in a room and let him deal with the family HE invited! Have you tried to take a bath? I hear that taking a hot bath will help BH (if thats what it is).

What type of pains are you having? Do they feel like BH or cramping?


----------



## stmw

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to apologise for not keeping up with the thread.....ive been reading.....cloth nappies and car seats are what I remember from the last 30 pages 

cloth nappies are SO gorgeous but I just couldnt keep up with the washing (I do 2-3 loads a day as it is!!)- fair play to you who are doing it 

be back soon - love to all xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

nimbec - I hope you didn't have to go to the hospital. And I hope you kicked o/h up his ass! 

The snow here is finally gone, so now I can go to mother care, if they still have a ruddy sale on, iv been waiting to go for 3 weeks.


----------



## doggylover

Aww Jenny I hope you are able to get lots of good stuff, and that the sale is still on.

Nimbec, any update on how you are? I can't believe OH invited his family over last night :growlmad: So inconsiderate!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi everyone. Im sorry I didnt reply yesterday Im drowning in my own snot lol... sexy sexy sexy... 

nimbec I hope it all settles down. I was in l+d at 25 weeks because I had braxton hicks which didnt stop... sods law was they stopped after I got there lol. I can not believe what a douche your guy is being! Men they really dont think things through!! Xx

I havent changed my diet Im just having really bad gas for the past month or two noe. im not sure what thats about but I had to laugh at yours always being smelly doggylover! 

Steph omg I LOVE LOVE LOVE Grayson's nursery. my oh was stunned when I showed him the pictures too. It is gorgeous. I can not wait to see everyone elses. 

I put Ben's cotbed up today. it looks lovely I will post a pic on facebook later on :) xxx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, as I was laughing at your misery (not so much laughing, but chuckling at your smelly gas issue)... I realized that I have been dealing with extream gas pains myself. lol. I think Grayson had a growth spurt and is pushing up, leaving no room for my intestines. 
I have finally reached a point, where pregnancy is no longer comfortable :haha:. I guess 30 weeks is a fair time to feel that way. I know some ladies starting feeling like this much sooner!

Thank you for the nursery comment :hugs:. I love it too, but Rob HATES the red carpet :growlmad:. I don't know what his problem is. I really think he just wants some part of the decisions :shrug:. 
So far its just the crib and dresser set up, still soo much left to do :dohh:... but I am very happy with how it looks so far.

Do any of you ladies notice that LO prefers one side over the other?? Grayson mostly lays on my right side, leaving me with a bigger bulge on the right then on the left. It also means that I feel him under my right ribs but not my left :haha:.


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha Steph its horrible has but I must admit it is funny... I made Connie cry when I farted in the car hahahhahahahahhaahaha... I know they are horrible thouh because not even Aaron can stand to be around me when I have gas! 

I think the red carpet is lovely I think men like to disagree lol

Benson's head is under my right rib he is laying transverse so Im looking quite wide. I think that is why people think I look so big because Im measuring perfect for my dates xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

well it turns out it may not e braxton hicks i'm having i've lost part of my plug :( The cramps have slowed doen now tho so i have to go see midwiffe in morning for another internal to check cervix isn't dilated at all - fingers crossed my lil bubs needs to stay a little while longer!! If they are not happy tomorrow i will have to go to the hospital ....i'm there wednesday anyway to see consultant and for a scan so i'm guessing as long as i'm not dilated they will asses my situation then......`i didn't think they where braxton as it was more cramps than how hicks are described ....i'll let u all know asap! 

I had a massive row with oh after his family went, it was truly awful he was a bit drunk and horrid towards me and said some extreemly hurtful things. For a while i was wondering if i was going to be a single mom :( I could hardly breath for crying. he came to find me and we talked and sorted a few things out. He won't accept that i'm feeling rough and my hormones are making me very snappy ...recons its just an excuse and said he feels like he doesnt know me :( 

I know over the last week or so I have been a super bitch and felt bad enough as it was without him telling me. he wouldn't accept an appology :( just demanded me to change ....MEN how would they cope being pregnant, running house, cooking, ironing oh and lets not forget i'm helping him in the office a bit grrrrrrr anyway i absolutely lost i hysterically crying and couldn't breath - at that point i think he realised he had pushed me too far and actually listened to me and understood. He said he loves me very much so i will put it down to just stress for us both but it has left me wondering how he truly feels about me.....he has been ultra nice and considerate today telling me he loves me, even helped me in the kitchen......lets hope i'm just being super sensitive ......god i'm rambling so sorry ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have hurrendous gas tooo OMG i can hardly stand it myself! 

Ukgirl hope you are feeling better soon!! Its horrid being rough :( 

Steph...I think he must be blind I LOVE the carpet, as the others say perhaps he wants a bit of input.....typical man - never interested until the last minute then feel left out haha!

Right i'm off to relax....Oh and yes ontop of the arguement and feeling rough we have ran out of heating oil which means no hot water!!!! brrrrrrrrrr hoping it will be delivered tomorrow eeek!


----------



## Steph82

Oh nimbec I'm so sorry!! I have heard that the plug can regenerate itself. I hope that thats the case for you, since you are not dilated at all :hugs:

As for your OH.. I'm sorry your feeling like this! I go through spurts with my OH as well and feel like I'm not sure if we should be together... I truly believe its hormones on my part but I can imagine men going through similar emotions! The stress of everything changing soon can make them act crazy! I'm sure he is just going through the motions and just needs time to adjust. Try not to take it to heart too much :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh nimbec Im sending you lots of warm hugs hun. Pregnant women are bitches most of the time but for all we go through I think it should be overlooked. I really hope your OH takes onboard what you have told him. I also have my fingers crossed that youre not dialating. Tell bubs it is far too early and he has to stay put for a few weeks yet! Could your back problems play any part in the pains? Im sure OH is just scared and leting off steam but he needs to sort himself out a bit really. Aaron can be just as bad. Men are so complicated! Xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies :) I appreciate your support!!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> I made Connie cry when I farted in the car hahahhahahahahhaahaha...

:rofl: poor connie! Honestly, do not send her round to my house any time soon! About two weeks ago I woke up in the middle of the night gagging at oh's fart! It was HORRENDOUS. I actually thought I was going to choke to death :haha: and that's just a normal day for us! My side of the family do have lots of digestive issues though (coeliac disease amongst others) so our child will be the same no doubt!

*Steph*, I think Grayson's nursery is lovely as well! I love the name rug (on top of the dresser, not sure if it is a rug but not sure what the word is?!) you have for him, it's so cool! And dh will come round to the carpet. Since he's wrong :haha:

*Nimbec*, so sorry to hear the oh is being such a total dickhead :hugs: and that he upset you so much makes me cross :growlmad: especially considering how worried and terrified you must be feeling about losing part of your plug, and having the cramps :hugs: He has been totally out of line, no matter how he feels he should be pushing that aside to reassure you and take care of you. I'm hoping it was maybe just because he'd had a few drinks with his family, and maybe is a little scared himself about what's coming and is happening. That's NO excuse though. Tell him I'll kick his ass if he does anything like that again ;) and tell LO I'll kick their tiny butt if they even think about appearing any time in the next 7 weeks! 

Not much new with me. I brought home an exercise/birthing ball from my parents, but sitting on it has actually made my back sore, which I thought was the opposite of what it's supposed to do?! Maybe just my posture getting used to it. I'll try and use it a little every night and see how we get on!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> I made Connie cry when I farted in the car hahahhahahahahhaahaha...
> 
> :rofl: poor connie! Honestly, do not send her round to my house any time soon! About two weeks ago I woke up in the middle of the night gagging at oh's fart! It was HORRENDOUS. I actually thought I was going to choke to death :haha: and that's just a normal day for us! My side of the family do have lots of digestive issues though (coeliac disease amongst others) so our child will be the same no doubt!
> 
> *Steph*, I think Grayson's nursery is lovely as well! I love the name rug (on top of the dresser, not sure if it is a rug but not sure what the word is?!) you have for him, it's so cool! And dh will come round to the carpet. Since he's wrong :haha:
> 
> *Nimbec*, so sorry to hear the oh is being such a total dickhead :hugs: and that he upset you so much makes me cross :growlmad: especially considering how worried and terrified you must be feeling about losing part of your plug, and having the cramps :hugs: He has been totally out of line, no matter how he feels he should be pushing that aside to reassure you and take care of you. I'm hoping it was maybe just because he'd had a few drinks with his family, and maybe is a little scared himself about what's coming and is happening. That's NO excuse though. Tell him I'll kick his ass if he does anything like that again ;) and tell LO I'll kick their tiny butt if they even think about appearing any time in the next 7 weeks!
> 
> Not much new with me. I brought home an exercise/birthing ball from my parents, but sitting on it has actually made my back sore, which I thought was the opposite of what it's supposed to do?! Maybe just my posture getting used to it. I'll try and use it a little every night and see how we get on!Click to expand...


Its the rug on the floor that he doesnt like :haha:. The thing on the dresser is actually Graysons name plate, that will be hanging over his crib when OH comes home next. Its wooden letters, mounted on wooden boards (that I covered with fabric). 

Good Luck with the birthing ball... Maybe your doing it wrong :haha:. ?!?!

I just did some back stretches to alleviate some back pain of my own ... however, my pain is caused by being a lazy ass and laying in bed all day watching a Superhero marathon :haha:. Cody (my chihuahua) is curled up next to me, but his back seems fine lol

Hope you guys get/got a chance to relax a bit today!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg some of the ones I do with my IBS are so loud and go on forever haha but usually they never smell unless Im sick so this is new to me! 

I love Grayson's name plate Ive not seen anything like that before. 

Me and OH had sex tonight now I feel like Ive dislocated my vagina :/ Im thinking sex mau soon be off the cards for us lol xx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> I feel like Ive dislocated my vagina :/

:rofl:
Welcome to the club!

I used to LOVE DTD but just the thought of it now :sick: .. ouch .. :wacko:
I am really looking forward to these hormones going back to normal in a few months :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg steph I hate to say this but Im glad Im not the only one suffering haha! Im looking forward to couhing and sneezing without farting or peeing my pants. I cant even turn over in bed anymore its such effort! Xxx


----------



## Steph82

Candy LMAO, turning over in bed over here, looks a lot like a beeched whale, trying to find its way back to water :haha: Even worse : Getting out of bed!!! ahahah it really is comical! 
I love having Grayson in a safe place, but I do look forward to getting my body back lol ...


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol I sound like a beached whale when I roll over its not attractive! When I get out of bed it feels oike Ive been kicked between the legs I waddle to the bathroom.. last time I tried to make breakfast before having a wee I actually peed my pants so now as sokn as I stand up I have to go to the toilet haha... I know what you mean about having them safe I like having Ben safe without having to physically do anything too haha. I cant wait for April to come round though I really cant wait to kiss his cheekies hehe xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hope everyone's had a nice weekend!

nimbec: Sorry to hear OH was such a tool the other night!! I really hope things are ok at your appointment tomorrow and that bubs holds tight for another few weeks at least!

ukgirl: DH and I DTD'd two nights ago for the first time in months... I think we've DTD'd a total of three times now since getting my BFP! lol Neither DH nor I have a very high sex drive so we haven't really missed it much, but I had been getting lots of weird dreams the last week that were at least partially sex related so it was time to give it a try again and see how well we could manage. Unlike your experience though, it was lovely. :haha: Also, peeing is definitely the very first thing I do after I wake up too. And after I stand up after sitting. And after going for a walk. And after sneezing. And after breathing... :rofl:

DH and I ordered our change table today! We went to Sears to look at the ones there, and then went on a bus adventure to the HUGE Toys R Us on the other end of town to see what they had for change tables (which was pretty much nothing!) So we ordered one off of the Sears website. It'll be delivered on the 6th! 

Thankfully the trip across town wasn't totally wasted though because there was a second hand store next to it that we poked our heads into, and ended up buying a bunch of little outfits! They were 99 cents each! :thumbup: We got an adorable NB size onsie with a small embroderd giraffe on the front, and a much large giraffe head on the bum on the back. hehe Then we got a few 3-6m sleepers which we didn't have any of before, and a monkey cardigan with a full out head on the hood and a tail! That's right... a TAIL!! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> now I feel like Ive dislocated my vagina :/

:rofl: What a thought!!! Sorry to hear your are suffering. 

Steph: Oh when I looked again at the facebook pic I could see exactly how Grayson's name plate is made up! I think it's gorgeous, I can't wait to see a pic of it on the wall! And yep, I'm with you on the beached whale in bed front! Especially annoying in the middle of the night when you just want to get out quickly and pee, and then get back to sleep!

Readytomum: I am exactly the same in terms of DTD. We have done it maybe 4 times (I can't even remember...) I love your clothing choices! A TAIL?! That is amazing! I can't wait for you to dress Peter up in these and take photos for us to coo over! 

Nothing new with me today. I have my 32 week midwife appointment on Wednesday and that is the highlight of my week!


----------



## lily28

Hey girls, hope you had a nice relaxing weekend!

I had a very stressful weekend, on Friday I was served legal papers about an old case about a 23 year old car my DH had, and we had to contact lawyers and see what is going on. That stressed us sooo much. So I could distract my self I decided to deep clean the whole house and I think I overdid it... Then I had to go to my friend's housewarming party where she had too much to drink, she fainted and when she came around she was very miserable, so that made me even more stressed and I didn't get any sleep at all.
Yesterday I finally payed for the stress and not getting any rest, by spotting. I'm in bed now and wait to see how it goes. If it continues I will go to the hospital, if it stops I will just let doc know for our coming appointment.
I hope it stops and that staying bed does me good. I have plently of books to read, but I'm worried about my LO...


----------



## doggylover

Lily :hugs: You poor thing. Definitely take it as easy as possible, wrapped up in bed with all your books. I assume Lo is still kicking away ok in there?

Sounds like a super stressful weekend, which is not what any of us need. Awful about your friend, but she shouldn't have put her misery on you afterwards as you are in (As they used to say!) a "delicate condition"! 

Rest up!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwww lily :hugs: I hope it stops now you are resting. your weekend sounds crazy! Xxxx


----------



## lily28

^ Thank you darlings :)
LO is jumping around a lot, I'm sure he is fine. Seems we are on the start of a big law suit, we might have to pay 6,000 euros for an old car that doesn't exist anymore. We are freaking out when we think of legal fees if we take it to court or the settlement amount if we choose not to... It just feels like a very bad nightmare...
My friend is having a rough time with her DH, they are talking about separation, but no one takes the first step.


----------



## Steph82

Oh Lily, sorry to hear about the lawsuit! Surely they must be able to do something other then you paying that much money!!! That sounds rediculous! Keep us updated and try not to let the stress get to you.
As for the spotting, I would let my doc know... Just in case!!! My doctors rules are: if there is spotting, she always wants me to call.

Readytomum, yay on ordering the changing table! Sorry to hear that Baby's R Us was disappointing. I've have felt the same way about them. Every time I go to look for something, they don't have what I want. That's why we ended up registering at Buybuybaby. They are a bit more pricy, but since they are part of BedBathand Beyond, you can use the 20% off coupon that they send in the mail all the time :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Lily hope all is ok? I had some spotting when I over did it a few weeks ago - they tol me not to worry unless I needed to wear a panty liner and it was probably an irritated cervix BUT I would call the docs anyway just to be on the safe side! 

Readytomum yay!! What sort if table did you go for? Also I haven't had much success with toys r us either :( glad you got some bargains tho!! 

Ukgirl that really made me chucke!! I know the feeling well - oh and I tried a few weeks ago (prob 3rd time since bfp) and well let's just say it was a no go - we both ended up rolling around giggling!!! 

I too feel totally like a Beeched whale :( infact it's getting me down a little I don't feel attractive anymore grrrr 

Well update on me: saw Midwiffe this morning and part of plug def gone and bubs in head down engaged and ready to go eeeek!! They think I maybe in very slow labour that has for te minute stopped thankgod!!!! I have to see consultant for scan Wednesday - they will try stop labour for 2 weeks then at 34 weeks let it happen OMG!!!!! But there is also a chance that he will stay put until my c section date (which I don't have yet lol) so I'm on rest !


----------



## lily28

^ Oh dear! I hope baby doesn't come out soon, please stay in bed! 
I hear mucus plug can grow back, is it true?


----------



## kealz194

Ong nimbec tell your lil man he needs to stay put!!!! I know he is eager to meet his mummy and daddy but not yet! Make sure u stay in bed mrs with ur feet up and no more stress from oh! Gosh! big hugs!


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: we bought this one- https://www.sears.ca/product/delta-change-table-with-pad/632-000479196-10DA715R it wasn't the one we were expecting to buy, but it had the biggest surface area on the actual change pad area which was important to us because it means it will hold a bigger baby longer than most of the other ones would have!

Now listen lady, you need to stay in bed and relax!! No more stressing out about helping OH etc. You stay put and make OH take care of you! Your little man needs to hang out in there for a while longer to finish baking, and the best way to make that happen is to keep off your feet and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

Oh WOW! nimbec! Cross your legs & stand on your head!!! lol.... I can't believe we are all getting SO close to GO TIME!!! I thought about it over the weekend & it has me completely freaked out that in 15 weeks or LESS Mason will most likely be here EEEKKKK! Where has the time gone??? TAKE CARE & rest!

lily, hope all is well & the spotting was nothing more than a little iritation of the cervix.

I also am not feeling all that great about myself lately. I feel like a hippo & dh refers to me as his toothpick with an olive... 

Had the baby shower meeting on Friday. I guess it was ok. Between my MIL & bff they are going WAY overboard with the whole thing, but I don't really care at this point. If it makes them happy they can do whatever it is they want.

Lots of drama at the house yesterday as step-daughter got busted lying about a few things, got into trouble & grounded for the next 2 days. She locked her bedroom door (again but for the last time). I stood by my word & removed the door knob so that won't be an issue anymore!!! She tried to blame it on her little brother (who had been in his bedroom the entire time putting up his clean clothes). I was the last one in her room giving her clothes to put up. She got mad at me & locked the door to keep me out.... Well that didn't work well in her favor!!!! But dh was great & stood firm with me & for the next 2 hours she spent doing what she does best trying to manipulate him into giving in. Which in her defense has ALWAYS worked in the past!!!

As for Mason.... Well he's been a tumbling mess this weekend. It's like he's doing gymnastics in my tummy. It feels like he's rolling head over heels over & over & over....

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Steph82

Nimbec, I 100% agree with what the ladies said! Tell LO to stay put for a few more weeks!


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> Oh WOW! nimbec! Cross your legs & stand on your head!!! lol.... I can't believe we are all getting SO close to GO TIME!!! I thought about it over the weekend & it has me completely freaked out that in 15 weeks or LESS Mason will most likely be here EEEKKKK! Where has the time gone??? TAKE CARE & rest!
> 
> lily, hope all is well & the spotting was nothing more than a little iritation of the cervix.
> 
> I also am not feeling all that great about myself lately. I feel like a hippo & dh refers to me as his toothpick with an olive...
> 
> Had the baby shower meeting on Friday. I guess it was ok. Between my MIL & bff they are going WAY overboard with the whole thing, but I don't really care at this point. If it makes them happy they can do whatever it is they want.
> 
> Lots of drama at the house yesterday as step-daughter got busted lying about a few things, got into trouble & grounded for the next 2 days. She locked her bedroom door (again but for the last time). I stood by my word & removed the door knob so that won't be an issue anymore!!! She tried to blame it on her little brother (who had been in his bedroom the entire time putting up his clean clothes). I was the last one in her room giving her clothes to put up. She got mad at me & locked the door to keep me out.... Well that didn't work well in her favor!!!! But dh was great & stood firm with me & for the next 2 hours she spent doing what she does best trying to manipulate him into giving in. Which in her defense has ALWAYS worked in the past!!!
> 
> As for Mason.... Well he's been a tumbling mess this weekend. It's like he's doing gymnastics in my tummy. It feels like he's rolling head over heels over & over & over....
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!


Good for your OH! Putting is foot down and backing you up! That's how it should be!!

I thought we surely had at least another 6 weeks without worrying but I guess there really is no way to know. Time to order all the pieces I need for my hospital bag lol. 

Grayson has def been kicking harder these last couple of weeks and I'm starting to feel that heavy sensation in the bottom of my belly when I get up lol.
He must be head down because I always feel his hiccups low in my pelvis and kicks always high in my ribs.

Has anyone heard from Littlespy? I wonder how she is doing...


----------



## ukgirl23

wow nimbec your little guy is in a rush isn't he!! Could be a sign of things to come! lol, I really hope he stays put and bakes for the full time but if not then 34 weeks should be fine shouldn't it? Eeeek!! fingers crossed that he changes his mind like a typical man and decides he isn't ready to be born yet xx 

Readytomum that is a lovely changing table!! Much nicer than the babiesrus ones IMO!! xx 

maybesoon urgh girls girls girls HEY!! My little girl is a right bitch sometimes, of course I would not say that to her face but you should hear the stuff she says to her brother when she thinks I'm not listening, she's a daddies girl too so if she wants something and I say no she runs to daddy who says yes only to be moaned at because he had no idea I had already said no lol.. She turns on the tears and he can't bear it. It's cute really but also good to be put in her place! I hope your step daughter has learned a lesson! 

well after OH and I DTD last night Benson turned round!!! He's head down now!!! horraaaayyyy!! must have been all the jiggling hahaha (sorry tmi). Today I'm feeling really under prepared so I've gone and brought a load of stuff ahead of time, I planned to buy most of the stuff I needed in the final 2 months but because of court fees I've had to spread it over a longer period of time, today I got Ben's matress, bedding, and carseat and my hospital bag, all I need to buy now are his toiletries, my hospital stuff, the Graco evo carry cot and then in the very last month our Graco Evo. I also got 2 huge bags of clothes today so now I'm off to sort through them all I don't know where they are going to go yet though as his wardrobe is full of stuff. I still haven't got the drawers to go inside yet.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies!! I intend to rest! I'm doing an online food shop later so I can make a few big casseroles and a few easy meals so I do t have to stand it kitchen for ages. The plug can grow back but it takes time...so knowing my luck it will be fully formed again just when I'm ready to deliver lol!! They assured me that babies do really well even at 32 weeks they need a bit if help breathing for a few weeks but are fully formed - how scary is that!! 36 weeks if preferable but they won't stop anything after 34 ....I suddenly panicked and thought I'd best get everything ready! They also said their was every chance I could make it to 38 weeks so I intend to barricade him in until then! Lol yes Ukgirl perhaps he is going to be impatient like his father and want to run before he can walk! Ha well I intend to put a stop to that right now - he can wait till I'm ready lol lol 

Having baby brain but well done for taking door knob off great thinking and stick to your guns!


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec, I lost my plug with Connie in early january and she was due on the 22nd of april, I went 10 days over with her, so your doctor is right you could still go to full term xxx


----------



## maybesoon

lol Thanks nimbec! I'm a girl of my word & they were all told it was going to happen if that door was locked one more time!!!

Guess now they will ALL take me at my word!!!

I'm with ya on barracading him in! lol.... It scares the crap out of me that we are this close. I'll be 28 weeks on Friday & the thought that in 4 weeks they wouldn't stop labor if it started is just crazy to me! I'M NOT READY YET!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Ukgirl! That's good to hear!! :) hope your enjoying your new baby buys :) 

I can't remember who introduced me to pink lining nappy bags but OMG they are gorgeous!!!! Currently bidding on one on eBay :)


----------



## ukgirl23

I will go check them out nimbec... dont worry though I wont bid for any Aaron has me on an ebay ban :( xx.


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec that was potentially me with the pink lining bag! I have mine and love it! I can't believe LO is launch ready so early. He better not even think about coming out yet!!

Lily, &#8364;6000? That sounds awful :( I hope it doesn't come to that and everything is settled quickly.

Afm, sciatica pains in my left butt cheek tonight. I had them a lot during early 20 weeks, but they stopped from about 24 weeks on, and seem to be back again :( maybe I overdid the walking at the weekend.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey I had a growth scan today....everything is a ok. Measuring exactly on schedule . I got to see noah's chubby cheeks . Consultant appointment tomorrow and anti d injection. Anaesthetist Monday and glucose test Tuesday..looks like I am not getting paid much these two weeks. I am not entitled to pay for appointments because I am an agency social worker...I don't think I am anyway.. Gonna google it now. Glad everyone is doing well. Spd really kicks in in the evenings


----------



## maybesoon

oh doggylover.... I can completely understand the sciatica pains! I have had them for 13 years off & on..... The weather here going back & forth (and I'm sure Mason isn't helping) is making mine flare really bad right now. I laugh every single time someone says "Oh you will KNOW you are in labor when your back starts cramping & hurting".... That was even something my doc was asking me when I was having the menstral like cramping a couple of weeks ago "Does your back hurt/cramp?".... My response "My back has hurt/cramped/ached since I was 22 years old & had my first back surgery at 23. If my back didn't hurt/cramp or ache I'd think something was wrong."


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl don't look once you see them you will be hooked!! They match my pram as well because its a cream colour with a coffee border grrrrr if only I was rich lol! Thanks Doggylover - ill blame you then when oh says 'how much?!!!' Lol although he did just say he'd buy me one (didn't ask price) think he's feeling guilty!!! So he should i say!! And yes I will let him buy one if I can find one at a reasonable price ;) 

Gosh Doggylover and maybesoon I can relate to the back pain ugh it's awful!!!! ((Hugs)) I also get shooting pains through my hips fun! 

Gosh bitsysarah sounds busy! You should be payed I think? Are u in the uk? If so try have to let you out for preggy appts! 

Hmmm well I baked a cake and choc brownie this afternoon so I didn't have to worry for a few days - big mistake all I want to do is eat it ALL!!!! No self restraint at all!!!' Poor bubs!! Maybe the sugar rush make make him jiggle out if being engaged lol!!


----------



## doggylover

Sarah, sounds like you are super busy with baby bits at the minute! So glad to hear Noah is measuring just perfect (and I love the name!)

Maybe soon, now I feel bad, because my pain is like a 2 on the pain scale. It only hurts for a very short period of time (until I move again and undo whatever I did when I moved into the sore position) and although its agony for that time, it's only a few seconds. I can't imagine having to go through that non stop :wacko: on the bright side, think of how well prepared you'll be for labour!

Nimbec mmm sounds like you had a tasty day! Eat it all - you deserve it after a tough weekend! Some places have the pink lining bags on sale ATM. Not sure how much yours currently is on eBay, but I got mine for £53 on mummyandlittleme.com. Not sure if they still have them for sale, but I know a few other places do. I know that mine is now considered "last season" (I'm so out of style :haha:) but it was actually my fave one and the fact that it was on sale was a bonus! Which one are you bidding on? I got a blooming gorgeous multicoloured bows. I love it so much it is subbing for my child until LO gets here!


----------



## lily28

Update: I just got back from ER, they gave me an U/S and everything is dandy, they told me to rest and take it easy, it was just a blood vessel that burst. And I have no more spotting, as soon as I got back home I checked and discharge is clear, yay! And I saw my little boy in the screen being cute as a button <3
DH took the day off work tomorow to take care of me, he is the sweetest.


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay Lily!!!! That is brilliant hun! Your OH is lovely xx Im so glad all is okay!


----------



## doggylover

Lily so so glad to hear all is well. Now you and oh can relax and enjoy the rest of your day off together :mrgreen:

Grr, I am not happy with the bank! We invest a lot of our savings in fixed term accounts so we can't touch it for that time,but the interest rates are pretty great. What they fail to remind you of is that you also get taxed pretty heavily on any interest you earn. Just had 1/5 of the interest on one of the accounts that matured taken away for Mr Taxman, which makes me so cross. He didn't do anything to deserve that money! That should be MY money!


----------



## maybesoon

woohoo lily!!!

doggylover.... OH NO don't feel bad at all. Honestly mine doesn't hurt more than about a 3-4 the majority of the time & less pretty often. It only flares really bad with weather or me doing something I shouldn't have (I HATE restrictions so it seems if I'm not suppose to do something I will)... It's more of an agrivation than anything for the most part. 

I guess the biggest thing for me is, if I have back labor (like my Mom had with both my brother & I), how am I going to know. The symptoms my doctor & Mom describe are how my back hurts when it's flared up. So my luck I will be one of those ladies you hear about who have been in labor for hours/days & never knew it..... EEEEKKK!!! I have these crazy dreams weekly about having Mason in my car going to or from work, in the bath tub, while sitting on the toilet.... Y'all know all the horror stories!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Lily that is great news!! Glad OH is home taking care of you!! 

Nimbec i have heard also they grow back but not for sure, I didn't lose mine till go time. Get some rest and try to relax. Oh and i so did this with chocolate chip cookies the other day! HA this baby is gonna come out reaching for the sugar sac!! 

We are having some beautiful weather today!! I am hanging out in the sun with shorts and a t-shirt (that barely covers my big ol belly). OH is coming back over to take my DS 4-wheeler riding this afternoon so maybe i can get a nice hot bath in while they are gone. I think he is pretty much moved back in except on the weekends still while he can't be here. Fx for a court date soon!


----------



## maybesoon

awww Mommabrown that is great news!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that all continues to go well for y'all!!!!

And yes, Mason too will be coming out wanting sugar! He is killing me on the sweets!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Oh, I'm so excited.... FedEx just dropped our crib off at the house!!! I can't wait to get home & get it all set up. I'm sure it won't be tonight as we have the step-kiddos, but I'm soooo ready!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all :wave:

Doggylover thanks I have had a look at that site and i really like lits of them!! I'm also bidding on a last yrs design the tree of life one. I love the bows one tho! I'd really like the yummy mummy bows with the cake on the pocket but they don't seem to be on sale! That is so typical of the banks and the tax man grrrr i've just sent off my tax return as i'm self employed boo hoo - Luckily they over taxed me last time so i'm hoping they will actually owe me money :haha::haha:

Maybesoon yay on the crib - how exciting!!!!!!!! do you have all the bedding to go in it?

we should all post pics of our finished nurseries or corners of rooms!! 

mommabrown i'm so pleased he seems to have seen sense! these men are a nightmare at times! i'm so jealous of your weather we have just had a week of snow, now its gail force winds and rain - fun times! My chuihuaua can't even stand up to pee its so windy :dohh: 

Lily i'm so pleased all is ok and you got an extra sneeky peek at bubs! Hope you have a lovely day with dh tomorrow!


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, yay for the crib! I swear, once mine got set up last week, I feel soo much more ready (which I am not, in any way, shape, or form :haha:). I really need to start on everything else now but I wanted to wait until after the baby shower... That way I will know for sure, what I need to get!

Doggylover, yuck on taxes! I agree, you saved and invented wisely, they should not be able to take it :growlmad:. 
One reason I do like the US... We have to pay taxes too of course, but not as much as you guys.. And we get some back during our tax returns...
But then we end up having to go back to work after 12 weeks (if we are lucky) after LO, and pay an a$$ load for health care :dohh:
I guess... Enjoy the fact that they take those taxes, because the flop side is much less fun:haha:


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> Doggylover thanks I have had a look at that site and i really like lits of them!! I'm also bidding on a last yrs design the tree of life one. I love the bows one tho! I'd really like the yummy mummy bows with the cake on the pocket but they don't seem to be on sale! That is so typical of the banks and the tax man grrrr i've just sent off my tax return as i'm self employed boo hoo - Luckily they over taxed me last time so i'm hoping they will actually owe me money :haha::haha:
> 
> Maybesoon yay on the crib - how exciting!!!!!!!! do you have all the bedding to go in it?
> 
> we should all post pics of our finished nurseries or corners of rooms!!
> 
> mommabrown i'm so pleased he seems to have seen sense! these men are a nightmare at times! i'm so jealous of your weather we have just had a week of snow, now its gail force winds and rain - fun times! My chuihuaua can't even stand up to pee its so windy :dohh:
> 
> Lily i'm so pleased all is ok and you got an extra sneeky peek at bubs! Hope you have a lovely day with dh tomorrow!

At least your chihuahua attempts to pee outside :haha:... We have 24 degrees and sunshine, and he still pees in the house AFTER I walk him :dohh:

I agree with nursery shots!! I want to see progress (and finished shots)!!!


----------



## nimbec

hahahahahaha steph i know that feeling well Bentley peed on my mulberry handbag the other day - lets just say i was WILD!!! We are having him castrated in a few weeks and hoping this will stop him marking but alas I fear he may never be toilet trained! How old is your chi? Bentley is 7 months !


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec, I have one set that I like that my bff's mom gave to me. But I'm looking at a couple of others right now that I like. 

Steph, I'm trying to wait until after my shower on the rest of stuff too. But my shower isn't until February 23rd & that seems like forever away & only a month away from "Go Time".... eeekkkk


----------



## maybesoon

I'm sorry 2 months away! pregnancy brain has me rushing everything!!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec, I also had to send off stuff to the tax man last week as we own our own business too. My dad is an accountant so does our taxes, and he sorted it all out so I just had to send them a cheque....:cry: honestly that taxman (I imagine just one very rich, fat man!) is so mean! I can't believe your dog peed on your mulberry :shock: if that was my sister, or friend who I think may marry her Alexa, the dog would be off to the pound!

Lily: true, at least our taxes will be used wisely in paying for my maternity :haha:

And yes, I demand pictures of everyone's nursery once they are done! Mine won't be ready until late feb at least, but I am happy to perv on everyone else's for now!


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> hahahahahaha steph i know that feeling well Bentley peed on my mulberry handbag the other day - lets just say i was WILD!!! We are having him castrated in a few weeks and hoping this will stop him marking but alas I fear he may never be toilet trained! How old is your chi? Bentley is 7 months !

Cody just turned 10 years old :blush:

I really should have him in a crate when I'm gone (since he only does it out I protest when I leave him)... I just feel awful leaving him locked up for 8 hours during the day. I had him neutered at 6 months because of this and it did get a bit better... But he is just a very stubborn dog :dohh:. Hopefully Bentley will be good, once the hormones are out of his system!!


----------



## nimbec

Hahaha yes Doggylover it was a present from a very rich client of mine and there is no way is ever be able to buy another one :( I'm spraying and using everything I can think of to get the smell out - I figure I can't use it as is so what the hell try everything!!! Haha I don't know how I didn't totally loose it lol 

My nursery is nearly finished just needs tidying and ill post a pic in a week or so!

I'm lucky too my dad is a IFA so did mine ...although I did get a telling off over my books or lack of them ;) oooops!! His accountant did me some new ones hahaha unfortunately this ment my dad had my years bank statements and could see what I was buying! Including 1000's of preggy tests lol


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> nimbec, I have one set that I like that my bff's mom gave to me. But I'm looking at a couple of others right now that I like.
> 
> Steph, I'm trying to wait until after my shower on the rest of stuff too. But my shower isn't until February 23rd & that seems like forever away & only a month away from "Go Time".... eeekkkk

I hear ya!! Mine is not until march 3rd :wacko:. So that will give me 4 weeks (I Grayson stays in), to get the rest sorted. But I figure... Worst case, the crib and bedding are set up and I have enough clothes to last a LONG time lol... I can make due without a bathtub, changing pad, or diaper bin for at least a week (until I get out of the hospital and can move again... Or until a rush online order arrives :haha:). I do have diapers and wipes at home already... I have the swing, stroller and car seat too. 
So I guess... Whatever I get at the shower are considered "luxury" items?!


----------



## nimbec

Haha Steph Bentley does it out of spite too!!! If he isn't getting enough attention - cheeky monkey! He goes through good periods and horrific ones where he just pees everywhere regardless of how many walks he goes on - his new trick it to throw himself on the floor and refuse to move!!! I have to drag him and out of protest he refuses to pee lol!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph/maybesoon: I'm in the same boat! I have some things bought, and I'm trying so hard to wait till after my shower to buy anything else... but I wish I could be doing more to get things ready now! 

We have the crib set up and the mattress, but no bedding... we'll have the change table next wednesday, but no diapers, wipes etc. We have no stroller yet, no carseat, no monitors or baby tub yet. But those are all things on the registry... :wacko: 

I know it's really terrible but I keep checking the registry website all the time to see what still hasn't been bought so I can keep a mental list going about what needs to be purchased still. :blush: I feel like I have the furniture situation under control... but all the little stuff, daily care stuff, and transportation stuff is so out there... :shrug:

My shower is Feb 9th, so I just need to keep myself calm until then and then I can pick up stuff afterwards. The friends shower at the end of March wont be any big gifts, and most likely clothes, so I don't need to wait for that one thankfully!


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Haha Steph Bentley does it out of spite too!!! If he isn't getting enough attention - cheeky monkey! He goes through good periods and horrific ones where he just pees everywhere regardless of how many walks he goes on - his new trick it to throw himself on the floor and refuse to move!!! I have to drag him and out of protest he refuses to pee lol!!

Bwahahahha... I can't even imagine dragging a 2lb chi :haha:. They can be so sweet and such little shits at the same time


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh nimbec someone gave you a Mulberry?! That's unreal! 

Ok, so I need experienced mums here:
I was reading up about the stages of labour as I was a little confused about what transition was.

I have now scared the crap out myself, and am convinced there is no way on earth I can do what they say I have to do to get this baby out :shock: 

Can anyone reassure me that it is physically possible, because what I read just sounds so horrendous I am thinking of just asking them to knock me out at the first contraction....


----------



## maybesoon

lol nimbec & Steph.... I have 2 great danes & dh has a tiny little chi.... She is a royal BITCH! She acts like she's the biggest dog in the house while my danes bow to her multiple mood swings.... That darn dog will be all playing with them one second & trying to start crap with them the next. I keep trying to tell her (& dh) one day she's gonna bite off more than she can chew & one of them is going to step right on her & squish her!!!


----------



## maybesoon

ReadytoMum.... I don't have a monitor, diapers, wipes or any of that stuff yet either. I do have a bassinet, car seat (no base yet), baby swings, clothes, receiving blankets & now the crib as of today. But my bff is giving me one of her strollers & car seat bases which I won't have until just before Mason is due... Kinda makes me nervous. I keep wanting to just go buy them, but she keeps telling me not to that I will have them in plenty of time. I am just one of those people who wants everything done "right now". I hate waiting til the last minute!


----------



## doggylover

I cannot even imagine a little chi playing with Great Danes!!! That must be so hilarious to watch! Great Danes are great - one lives down the road from us and she is the cutest, stupidest, dog I've ever met! She's such a sweetheart!


----------



## nimbec

Maybesoon that's hilarious!!! Lol so very true little chi's have no idea of how small they are! Bentley fancied his chances with a German Shepard in the vets a few months ago!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy - Transition is tough but generally goes fairly quickly - many times its the point of labor where women feel they cannot go on and ask for epidural and the dr says its too late! I think in general it's from 7/8 to 10 cms dilated. My transition lasted about 20 mins (started about 1 1/2 hr after botched epidural was removed so felt everything pretty true to life) and while it was rough, it was also very fast and I started feeling the pushy urges very quickly. When I was pushing it was much more comfortable and not nearly as painful. 

Transition def sucks, but it means you are soooo close to meeting your baby - if you keep that in your head it will be so much easier to focus and cope. It's just very intense and can be a shock at first!


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> lol nimbec & Steph.... I have 2 great danes & dh has a tiny little chi.... She is a royal BITCH! She acts like she's the biggest dog in the house while my danes bow to her multiple mood swings.... That darn dog will be all playing with them one second & trying to start crap with them the next. I keep trying to tell her (& dh) one day she's gonna bite off more than she can chew & one of them is going to step right on her & squish her!!!

:rofl: thats about right!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I agree with oosweetpea :) transition is touch but its fast. I went from 7cm to 10cm in about 30 mins and when you are in labour it sounds silly but time flies xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggy Lover- I had my natural childbirth class on the weekend and it made me feel much better about being able to give birth. Have you watched any labors on video or online yet? I have watched a few online, and the Business of Being Born documentary has some good natural births in it too. I also watched half of the More Business of Being Born documentary and that was also good for making you feel like its possible. They also showed a bunch of really good ones during the birthing class. And the woman teaching the class birthed triplets vaginally- so good luck telling her you can't birth one baby :haha:

And remember you don't have to do all natural and it is okay to ask for some pain relief, and there are lots of options available. My biggest worries are that baby won't flip, or we will go past 42 weeks and I'll have to be induced and then it will be more painful and I will be more likely to need interventions. So, there you go, we all have our own things we worry about. OMG and they showed us the catheter that gets put in your back during an epidural. It made me feel sick. I am sure informing us and showing us things is intended to make us feel better, but that in particular just horrified me. Thank goodness you can't see it happening!

Maybe Soon I laughed at you with your baby brain fast forwarding the time by a month, because that is actually my reality. My shower is the same day as yours so only about a month before my official due date. It does make me nervous but I do have a fair amount of stuff and almost everything to get us through the newborn period... unless my child is 10lbs at birth and then I have hardly any diapers, if people don't decide to get the one size dipes I have registered for. :haha: 

My current nightmare is that I opened the box for the book case on Sunday morning to discover one of the pieces was damaged in transit. So I took pictures and emailed the place I bought it from and the reply was that I was supposed to advise within 48hrs of damage... it had been a month. Ooops. No apology for so shoddily packaging the item that it broke in transit or anything obviously. But they said they would still order me a part so I sent the information about the part and asked how long it usually takes. No response. So, hopefully it is actually being ordered and will be here soon. But so annoying as if I'd been able to paint that on Sunday my nursery would be almost done. :growlmad:

Anyway, so I am sitting on an exercise ball as we speak hoping my kid will decide to flip around. I am also going to try some of the techniques on the spinningbabies.com website. I'm not super worried yet. But ask me how worried I am in two weeks when she still hasn't flipped :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks so much ladies. Sweetpea and ukgirl, I hope my transition goes as fast as yours....it sounds so horrific!

Kirstabelle, I'll have to check out those links on YouTube :thumbup: thanks so much. I guess you're right, everyone worries about different bits of labour, but we will all be ok (I hope to God!!!) and once babies are here all this worry will be a distant memory! I also saw a video of how they put a catheter in, and it scared the life out of me!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> I also saw a video of how they put a catheter in, and it scared the life out of me!

I refuse to watch any videos, I find it traumatic for me as I empathize deeply.:wacko: Even the most wonderful births on video, I find it is a very personal experience between mom and baby and we are intruders.

Catheter experience: It's nothing, they put it really quickly, as long as you don't look, you don't feel much, and you can pee anytime you want. There are days I wish I had a catheter all the time so I don't have to go to the bathroom he he!


----------



## ukgirl23

I didnt know I was in transition I didnt feel much different I jusy went into a weird state of feeling like I was alone. I didnt want to talk to anyone or be touched I just laid there with the contractions until I could push. definitly do not watch anything because it will creep you out. Labour looks horrible from the outside but when you are the one experiencing it it really isnt so bad. I think the worst bit is the contracting but if you breathe throuh them youre fine xxx


----------



## kealz194

Yeah my transition period was fairly quick, mw checked me said i wasn't ready to start pushing, 5 minutes later I was screaming or her to get back in and it all began, in total I was pushing for 1.5hours! My established labour was 4hours, but I'd been having contractions for 27! But as awful as I thought it was at the point, soon as that pressure was gone ad I saw Paige, it was like there was no one else in the room! Just us! :) I can't wait to have that again!

So last night had a bit of an emotional argument with Stephen about Paige... Basically his mum is pissed off coz I won't let her take Paige for the night! But I will let my mum! But I will say this, I am just about comfortable leavin her with my mum, I call god knows how many times and I repeat myself 100times about her routines, what she can and can't have and I don't feel 100% comfortable with it! He said he wants his mum to have her, all I can see are horrible different scenarios that could happen! She is a very large woman, and has almost sat on her a few times when I've been there, Paige has some balls that pop out of a toy, and she was putting them in her mouth and lowin them out, so obviously Paige thought that was amazing and tried to do it too!!!!! Why would you encourage a child to put small toys in her mouth u idiot?!?!?! I just do not feel happy at all, and an evening with out Paige that is suppose to be stress free would be filled with worry. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## ReadytoMum

kealz: it's your child, so you need to do what you're comfortable with! I would maybe suggest letting your MIL take her for a few hours during the day at first until you're more comfortable with it and know that Paige is being well taken care of, and then when you're ok with that move on to try an overnight visit. And although it was a while ago that they were caring for infants/toddlers they raised your DH well, so try to keep that in mind too. I don't have any LO's yet so I don't know what it's like letting go for overnight visits... but once baby shows up, you might want to be able to cash in on that offer now and then, so maybe try testing it out now? :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Kealz I thing you are totally within your rights!! If you are not happy with the idea trust your gut instinct - mums intuition is normally right!! Also maybe start with a few hours in day or perhaps suggest you spend time with her and show/tell her EXACTLY how you want things done! I know I will struggle to leave bubs especially over night. So don't feel bad it's normal to be protective and at the end of the day your mum is your mum and inevitably you will know her far better than you mil ((hugs)) 

Well my contractions have stopped phew!! Consultant tomorrow for scan & plan!!


----------



## kealz194

Thanks guys! 
Oh thank goodness nimbec just make sure u continue to take it easy! No more scares please! 
Speaking of contractions, I'm on a bus on my way to hospital for consultant appointment along country roads and all the bumps and pot holes are hurting my belly I swear I must look mental hanging on for dear life! My belly keeps tightening now!!!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck at appt! Hang on tight to your bump ;) hopefully it just all the jiggling about !


----------



## ukgirl23

yay nimbec lets hope they stay away now for another month at least xx 

kealz don't do what you're not comfortable with doing xx I agree with what the other ladies have said and I don't think you're unreasonable xx 

afm - I was doing laundry today and found discharge in Connie's underwear!!!! She's 6!!! so I'm going to keep an eye on it and check for infection after school, if she gets more then she'll be off to the doctors :/ I've read of 8 year olds getting periods, she's almost 7, I hope she's not an early starter :( xx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh kealz I forgot to add, yesterday OH scared me while he was driving and it brought on braxton hicks lol, I've had a few this morning too xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh my goodness ukgirl, that seems so early for anything like that to be happening for Connie! My cousin is 10 and she has always been tall and well developed for her age, so I am convinced her periods will start soon, but luckily they have held off for a while, so hopefully with Connie this isn't the start os anything too much.

Kealz: I agree with readytomum. Maybe let your MIL take Paige for a while in the day until you are comfy with it and see how you progress? And as readytomum said, they obviously did a good job with your oh, so they have it in there somewhere!

Nimbec: love the phrase "scan and plan" lol! Glad that the contractions have stopped, and hope all goes well tomorrow.

Afm, a bit more scare mongering by my colleagues today, who are HORRIFIED I don't have my hospital bag packed. Cue stories of "I knew a girl who went into labour at 25/26/32 weeks"

Brill, thanks for those helpful anecdotes YET AGAIN!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I don't think you should tell them anything else about your pregnancy they seem to be unable to be quiet about stuff like that. Even if you did go into labour now your OH would just go grab everything you needed while you waited in hospital. Not that you would but it's not the end of the world! I don't usually do mine until the last month.... I sound like I've had a million babies when I say usually haha.. viability is 36-37 weeks I think so having your hospital bag ready before then really isn't needed xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Plus if you did go into labour now they would be giving you drugs to stop it and be putting you on bed rest and all the rest of it, so you STILL wouldn't need a hospital bag. And like UK Girl says your OH would be getting sent for anything you needed, that's their job now, lifting and carrying around what we request. Like Pack Mules. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> . Like Pack Mules. :haha:

:rofl: This is true!

I thought it was way too early, so I'm glad I'm not just in denial that i will need to do one! Thank heavens you lot are nice and sensible.

That said, the one woman who scare mongers the most did then come to my classroom (I had after school detention duty today) and say "you should have told me you were on detention duty and I would have done it for you. You need to be taking it easy" Which was sweet. But sitting at my desk marking is hardly strenuous....!


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha pack mules!!! Yeh mine has been that since the word go!! 

Omg some girl on another thread is talking about how she is going to have an orgasm birth or something I was like ewwww no thanks for me and now shes trying to argue with me about it! I would rather have the pain than rub one out during child birth!!! Bleurgh!!!


----------



## maybesoon

What the Hell???? Who in their right mind could even think about an orgasm in the middle of giving birth to their baby???

I'm with you Candy.... ummmm gross!!!


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> Haha pack mules!!! Yeh mine has been that since the word go!!
> 
> Omg some girl on another thread is talking about how she is going to have an orgasm birth or something I was like ewwww no thanks for me and now shes trying to argue with me about it! I would rather have the pain than rub one out during child birth!!! Bleurgh!!!

They were talking about orgasms during birth on te documentary "pregnant in America". I am with you in preferring the pain... Not sure why anyone would think that birth is the appropriate time for an orgasm :shrug:... Eww... Maybe that's just me :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Question in regards to kick counting:

My LO has very distinct sleep and wake patterns. He is only up from about 8.30am till 6pm. After that, he rarely moves much. So I always have to do my kick counting while at work (usually after breakfast and after lunch). It takes him about 15 min to get the 10 kicks. When I do it at night (after dinner), it can take easy 30 min and that's only if I switch positions to make him move. 
Is that normal? 

Also on the note of weird things... I had the strangest dream last night. I dreamt that a cockroach mom was having baby's on my kitchen counter... She would drop one every few seconds and they would run off... Pregnant me felt so sympathetic for the cockroach, that I was torn wether I should mover her outside (since all her baby's would grow up in my house :dohh:). Wtf is wrong with me :haha:. I wanted to let this cockroach continue to labor in my kitchen because I felt bad for her :sick::sick:


----------



## ukgirl23

She said it was a technique to lessen pain and prevent needing an episiotomy.. I dont think I could do it or have the midwife or my oh do it to me in labour still.... I saw that documentry.. its just not for me. I cant even have sex with my kids in the house let alone coming out of me hahahaha.. x


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph those kicks sound perfect... I think they say to see what is normal for your lo then notify them if the kicks become less frequent. I havent established a routine with Benson yet but he usually wakes up when Im going to bed and I will get ten kicks in about 5 minutes... I hope thats not a sign of a hyper baby lol xxx


----------



## Steph82

Candy I would think your LO seems textbook! I'm sure you are so busy all day with the kinds that Benson is being rocked to sleep all day haha. I sit at my desk at work all day and only get up for bathroom breaks and to eat :haha:. So I guess that's why Grayson is awake during the day and then sleeps at night lol. Really hoping he keeps this schedule. 
I was just worried that I hardly feel him at all at night (unless I'm pocking him ahaha)


----------



## ukgirl23

Well when Aaron goes to work at 4:30 I cant feel anything at all its like he isnt there :/ but every now and then I get a single boot... last night I felt him practice breathing it was lovely xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow that is truly something i have never heard about...Orgasms during birth...yeah crazy!

Emmaleigh moves all through out the day but gets really active in the evenings and during bed time. 

I am having a hard time eating these last couple of days. Nothing tastes good and when i eat i feel like i am going to puke afterwards.


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown I'm the opposite, I am hungry all the time! I can't stop eating, I let my kids play video games earlier so I could eat a whole pizza to myself! Yesterday for breakfast I had 2 ham and mustard sandwiches, doritos and salsa and half a galaxy bar :/ The only problem is... once I've eaten that much I find it very hard to breathe lol.. I literally sit there huffing and puffing for an hour >.<


----------



## Mommabrown

lol i was that way until i got the stomach flu. I don't know if it is just my stomach on the mend or pregnancy...i was like this in the 1st trimester too. :( 

I tell you what i have decided to go into hiding the rest of this pregnancy.. my cousins wife just told everyone she is due the 27th of April as well and she don't even look like she is 5 months along....wtf i am a beached whale compared to her!!!


----------



## Steph82

Bwagahaha Candy I have the same problem! I'm hungry most of the time but there is just no room!!!! I can't breath to start with but once I add food.. Oh boy. Ahahah


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: I haven't bothered with kick counting so I'm not really sure what to tell you... :shrug: my Dr. advised that if I feel like LO is less active then normal for a little while to do some kick counting, but because babies are developing their sleep and awake schedules it might not be the same every day, and that as long as there is some motion that's a good sign!

I don't remember who brought up the orgasm birth... but no thank-you! :wacko: That just sounds way too weird for me. I'll be feeling awkward enough legs splayed open to the world, I don't need to be having an orgasm in front of everyone too! :dohh: I don't expect labour to pleasurable... I just hope it's quick! lol

mommabrown: I seem to go through spurts where I'm not very hungry, and then for a few days I'll be hungry all the time. I find when I eat a big meal though I don't feel very well. It's like there isn't enough space for it all!

doggylover: your co-workers seem like rather nasty people sometimes! I'm sure they mean well, but honestly, what's the point of hearing about other people's scare stories??! That's why I generally avoid the 3rd Tri board... too many "That Was It... Complicated and Painful" stories for my tastes! I'm not really sure why they think other people want to read about that either? :shrug: So bizzare.

AFM, I went to IKEA this morning with my sister and we had the IKEA breakfast. Yum! And I bought a carpet for the nursery. I actually bought four small carpets that will be placed together to make it look like one. It's a medium length shag, and we got a green square, a red square, a blue square, and a yellow square. They look so cute together!

I just finished attending a workshop session on financial planning for student's with families. They gave some helpful information and suggestions, so hopefully DH and I can put some of that into practice to try and save a little more each month as a 'cushion' fund in case something bad were to happen. They gave us pizza for free for lunch too, which was quite nice! But I think it's causing some indigestion. :nope:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> ! I would rather have the pain than rub one out during child birth!!! Bleurgh!!!

Oh my gosh I actually snorted out my drink reading that :rofl:

I've heard of orgasms during birth before. Don't get it at all, and don't want to either :haha: gross!

Steph: I think that Grayson's movements are totally normal. We are told it needs to be 10 movements in 2hrs, so getting that in 30mins is super. Plus, you know his patterns, so knowing what is normal for him is more important I think.

Lol at everyone's eating...I am currently sitting with a family sized pack of monster munch, and I'm not even ashamed!!

Readytomum: free pizza always gets my vote! Indigestion not so much :wacko: but it's great that you got some good tips for planning financially. I think even thinking about your financial planning makes you more aware of money and where it goes, which leads to good results!


----------



## Mommabrown

30 +3 think this is the last belly shot im taking as i am getting to big
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20130129_144723.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## doggylover

I love your shirt!!! And your bump of course!


----------



## Mommabrown

I have a bunch of these silly shirts that have cute sayings on them. One says kicking 24/7 which is so true!! Thank you btw! I am so big....carrying much bigger with her than my Ds.


----------



## doggylover

You don't look any bigger than me, that's for sure! Maybe Emmaleigh just likes a bit of space to kick about in?!!


----------



## maybesoon

oh wow... Mommabrown... Mason moves all during the day & throughout the night also! He's a little wiggle worm!

As for food.... I'm still craving sweets like there is no tomorrow! I do force myself to eat reasonably throughout the day though, but after eating even a small amount (to me anyway) I can't breathe either. It's like I have swallowed a bowling ball & it's pushing on my lungs..... So miserable!


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon and Candy, I told Rob the other day that I was breathing like a fat girl (I'm out of breath just from talking too much :haha:) and he said: are you out of breath because you keep shoving food in your mouth :dohh:?

Lol I wish he could be pregnant for just a day or two, so he would know what it's like lmao.


----------



## maybesoon

I'm the same way Steph! I'm constantly out of breath & complaining & dh always has some smartass comment that only gets him into trouble!!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover could you imagine trying to rub one out during labour though and your waters going hahahahahahaha whoooooosh!!! That would be a good squirt :p 

I love your bump and your t shirt mommabrown!! I have some that say hands off the bump!!! Haha xx

Steph LOL at breathing like a fat girl!!! I get five mins up the road on the school run and I sound like a marathon runner! 

Aaron was sad because the pizza I ate was what he had planned to have for dinner .. ooops :p He should have bagsied it earlier. He has some rice thing instead which I also almost ate but he wouldnt share... he is loosing weight these days xx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> Doggylover could you imagine trying to rub one out during labour though and your waters going hahahahahahaha whoooooosh!!! That would be a good squirt :p
> 
> I love your bump and your t shirt!! I have some that say hands off the bump!!! Haha xx
> 
> Steph LOL at breathing like a fat girl!!! I get five mins up the road on the school run and I sound like a marathon runner!
> 
> Aaron was sad because the pizza I ate was what he had planned to have for dinner .. ooops :p He should have bagsied it earlier. He has some rice thing instead which I also almost ate but he wouldnt share... he is loosing weight these days xx

 Hahaha well your feeding his son!!! So you should tell him that he is welcome :haha:

Rob is only home every other weekend and last time he left ice cream in the freezer... Well that did NOT last until his next trip home :blush:. I told him, that he must have finished it :haha:... He didn't remember so he believed me ahah


----------



## ReadytoMum

Where do you find shirts like that mommabrown?! That's adorable! I'd love to get something like that.


----------



## doggylover

Steph :haha: at you telling Rob he finished the ice cream!! Nice move!

In our house if you don't literally have it in your mouth it's still fair game! Unfortunately, dh's hands don't move as fast as mine! Which is why he currently weighs over a stone less than me! (That and the baby I suppose!)


----------



## Mommabrown

Readytomum I bought them at motherhood. They have a bunch of cute ones. 

Oh brought home 2 pizzas tonight and i looked at him funny and ge said one for you and one for me! Bahahaha i died laughing made it through 2 slices tho!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks mommabrown! I'll have to keep my eyes open for them.

In other news, I'm 28 weeks today!! Hurraaaaaay! Third tri has begun--it's the home stretch!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh the breathing thing is terrible! I have been feeling it for ages as I am only 5' tall. It is worse now though and I always have to take these big deep breaths. At first my DH thought I was sighing and kept asking me what was wrong. Ummmm... I have a human living where half my lungs used to be?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum yaaaaaaayyy congrats and welcome to the third trimester! Xxx 

Kristabelle.. my oh has also commented on me sighing lol... especially when Im eating. xxx

I cant sleep... literally everyone is in the same bed tonight. Connie is wedged between me and Aaron because she had leg pain.. she has double jointed knees which means if she runs or plays too hard they over extend and cause her to get cramps. Then Lucas got in our bed about an hour ago because he isnt feeling well... so he is sprawled out across the bottom of the bed. Benzo (his new nickname) is awake and having a good wriggle too so Im just laying here wide awake lol... Oh the joys of motherhood!!!


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown, such a cute bump! <3

I feel the baby higher and higher closer to my chest, I have a short torso and now I'm scared that there will be no room for him soon, where will he go? In my lungs? :O


----------



## doggylover

Just out of my midwife appointment. I had a student midwife along with my regular one, and the poor student was so nervous! But it was great because she had a really long feel round of everything :)

Good news is baby is head down, and thankfully, despite all my mothers forebodings, my fundal height measured small (like 26cm small!) and when the experienced midwife had a feel she said the baby is not big at all, a petite little one :mrgreen: I'm so happy that its jot a huge beast!


----------



## lily28

^ Nice to hear the appointment went good, and yay on little baby! What did your mom think before, that you'd have a 5year old?


----------



## doggylover

Pretty much! She kept saying about how big my bump is and how we are going to have a beast baby, and of course she had me paranoid that it was going to come out "half reared" as they say in these parts!!! I know there is still a lot of time for LO to grow to epic proportions, but the fact that my midwife thinks baby is just perfectly sized/slightly smaller than expected, makes me so relieved. I was imaging a 10lber in there!

Got my whooping cough vaccine as well. Ouchies! My arm is so sore now!


----------



## kealz194

Snap doggy lover, had mine done today aswel and arm is so sore now, also had bloods taken out of same arm booo! My fundus is measuring at 29cm which is fine, and baby is still head down and moving all over the place! Mw made me feel better today as I had an appointment yesterday with diabetic burse and she basically sai I'm harming my Unborn child because I've had highish blood sugar levels 3 times in the last 3weeks bearing in mind I'm new to this, they don't give me much information and I've only been doin it for 3weeks! Anything I've eaten that sent them up high I've not eaten since! And they say eat lots of fruit but certain fruit like lyches and bananas make my levels go up! I walked out in tears! It's not like I'm stuffing my face with chocolate and cakes, I'm really trying and she made me feel like a crap mum :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

kealz: I'm so sorry the diabetic nurse made you feel bad!! :hugs: 

My DH is a diabetic, so I've had to learn about quite a few things that send up sugar levels. It's a tough world to navigate! I don't know if this will be helpful for you or not, but here's a list of things you should avoid if you can, which are much less obvious than cakes and goodies:

-bananas, grapes, raisens, white pasta/bread/rice, white potatoes, large amounts of carrots or other root vegetables, apple juice, high sugar cereals or granola bars etc,

It's impossible to list everything, but the reason why those things are on the no-no list will help you to decide other things that should be too. So banana's, grapes and raisens (as well as other fruits) are actually starches in the way their sugar breaks down. It breaks down very quickly which is why it spikes your leves, and why so many people recommened fruit as an afternoon snack to boost your energy naturally rather than eating goodies. Some fruits however are lower in sugar than others. Citrus fruits are generally pretty good like oranges, grapefrutis, clemintines etc. They are still high in sugar, but it's a good sugar when eaten in moderation. Berries are also a good option, although not in season right now. Frozen works too.

White pasta/bread/rice/potatoes/root vegetables/corn/carrots: These are also considered starches because of the way their sugar breaks down. White pasta/bread/rice has an incredibly high starch content but very little nutritious value. If you can, and don't already, try to eat more whole wheat products like brown bread, whole wheat or multigrain pasta, and brown rice. They won't spike your sugars as high, and your getting the added benefit of fiber. As far as root vegetables, again in moderation they're fine, but if you find yourself eating turnip or squash or potatoes every day, you might want to try and switch it up more often for a side of brown rice instead. They also don't count as vegetables.

High sugar cereals/granola bars etc.-this one catches a lot of people totally unaware! Even if you're eating what sounds like a super healthy cereal with lots of fiber and other grains, check what the sugar count is on the nutrition label. A lot of those cereals use honey to flavour them, which is certainly better than raw sugar, but it will still send up your levels. So check what the sugar content is and make sure you choose one that's on the lower end. 

I hope you find that helpful... because it really is a tough thing to get the hang of, and no one should be down on you for trying! If you want any more suggestions you can PM if you'd like. All you can do is try your best, and I have no doubts that you are! :hugs:


----------



## kealz194

Thank you so much readytomom! See no body ever gave me that information, just gave me a little machine and said check it an hour after every meal! I cut all sugary things out of my diet but u don't think about things like bread potatoes etc!!! I noticed cornflakes make my levels go high and I just tested a sec ago after the lychee and its 10.2 :o so I know not to touch them again! Its all a learning curve at the end of the day it's its horrible that she has made me feel like thy instead of supporting me:( but thank you so much for making me feel better an letting me know about those things :) u cheered me up xxx


----------



## Steph82

Oh Kealz, sorry to hear about your appointment! How frustrating! Readytomum that is great information for all of us... I will def modify my diet a bit as well (not because of blood sugar, but just to eat less sugar and be healthier).

Doggylover, yay for a good appointment. So if your measuring at 26cm, are they concerned that you are measuring to small? I always heard that 2 weeks off is normal, but if it is more then that, they do a growth scan?:shrug:. Maybe I'm just jealous of you petit baby :haha:

Candy, hope you were able to get some sleep. I'm not sure how you managed with 4 people in one bed lol. I have a hard enough time with just me and the dog ahahah... Throw in Rob, and I'm a mess :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Kealz I am pretty appalled that you have been given no info on how to manage your GD. Really, in that case, it's your MIDWIFE who is "harming" your unborn child (bearing in mind that LO is gonna be just fine in there, and your midwife is a twat for suggesting you are "harming" them :growlmad:) as she has given you 0 information. I'm so sorry that she made you feel like that. If I were you, at your next appointment I would say to her "You have given me no information on this, which is why my levels keep spiking, as you haven't provided me with the antenatal care I need to manage my condition. Bitch" (Maybe not the bitch bit! ;) )


Readytomum: that is generally great nutritional advice you have given, not just for diabetes sufferers, but really interesting to read about the fruits which spike your blood sugar level. I did know about grapes as a colleague's husband is diabetic, and she always moans she can never buy grapes because he eats them even though he shouldn't lol!

Steph: Nope, they didn't seem concerned at ALL about my measurement. I'm not 100% convinced it was correct tbh, as it was the student midwife who did it, and she had a lot of trouble finding the top of my uterus, and seemed to go quite low down imo, as I've definitely felt movements as high or higher than that before. The experienced midwife didn't repeat it, so she obviously wasn't worried about it. I've heard that fundal height is pretty inaccurate anyway? Plus I think I may have a scan at my 34 week hospital appointment as a routine thing, so we will maybe see then. 
It can't be right though, as at my 21/22 week scan the measurements of baby were on track and that was 12 weeks ago! I have definitely grown a *LOT* since then, so it can't possibly be right!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover, I'm glad your appointment went well it is good that your mother is wrong lol.. There is a rule to the fundal height chart I don't know if I've mentioned it before or not. It goes like this.. 

Your fundal height should measure the same in cms as you are in weeks. So I'm 29 weeks so I should measure 29 cms give or take 3cms either way, so between 26-32cms would be perfect for me. 

I think you can go even smaller for first babies too. Had to laugh at half reared!!! 

Kealz I'm sorry you had such poor advice from the midwife about GD, Readytomum had some really interesting info there. I didn't realise some starchy foods could be high in sugar too. 

Steph - I attempted the sofa but it was too cold so I went back to bed and as soon as I started to drift off again Aaron's alarm went off... but he sleeps through it so it was going for ages, I had to nudge him out of bed lol. I did get 2 hours while the kids were at school though :D yay!


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl, yep I had heard that you are supposed to be same in cms as in weeks (didn't know you could have 3 either way though- that's interesting!) but I am now meant to be 31+5 so if I am only measuring 26cm that's a lot out, right?

I have managed to go from worrying baby is enormous to worrying they are a midget!!!! :haha: I'm never happy!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha ha ha you crack me up doggylover! Your baby will be perfectly normal! I have always measured dead on with Emme so i think maybe the student did it wrong.

Oh Allen does the same with the alarm so i push him out of bed so he will turn it off.


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover if you havent had babies before it can take longer for your uterus to stretch up so its not an issue. Your baby like mommabrown said will be perfect xx they never really take much notice of fundal height anyway because its very inaccurate.. they told me Connie would be a small baby she was an average seven pounder so dont worry xxx

My child is going through the... I dont like my food.. stage.. its driving me insane. He just accidently spilt his tomato soup all over the kitchen floor too!! So I had to replace his dinner with Cheerios because last night he wojldnt eat dinner so I left it and he had a tummy ache at night because he was hungry!!! Grrr. You lot have this all to come! 

By the way doggylover that HG mould remover stuff is the tits! In Aaron's words lol


----------



## maybesoon

****RANT WARNING****

So we hired a part-time girl to help with answering phone & filing & to fill in while I'm out with the baby. Well her first day was yesterday. Yeah, she shows up 20 minutes late then she is scheduled to work through lunch (she gets paid hourly & that's how she wanted it). Fine/ok.... Lunch rolls around & she & the other lady that works in the office (who gets paid hourly & has never been less than 30 minutes late) are sitting around looking at pictures on facebook all throughout lunch. Which really pisses me off because I'm working through lunch & not getting paid for it while they are screwing off (which is normal for the lady that has been with us for awhile now) & they still get paid to do nothing. 

So anyway, I blew that off. Then today I'm sitting in my office during lunch eating. My boss walks into my office (mind you I'm shoving food in my mouth) and he proceeds to start talking about business issues & SOMETHING else they need me to work on. He stands there talking & discussing this shit for 10 freaking minutes as I continue to eat right in front of him. ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?????

It took all I had not to look at him & say something like "Are you paying me to work through lunch now? or Do you plan on doing this shit while I'm trying to pump?" 

I can't wait til Mason is born & I can start looking for a new JOB.... There is absolutely NO respect in this office anymore.


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl the mould remover is amazing isn't it?! I don't understand why it's not more well known!! I'm covering my ears (technically my eyes!) about children's eating habits. That's too far away! I have to get the damn thing out yet :haha: plus if mine is anything like I was/am we are in for an absolute NIGHTMARE!!

Maybesoon, next time your boss comes in during lunch, just start talking about perineal massage or something and he won't hang around for long!! :hugs: 

My arm is ACHING. The midwife said whooping cough vaccines don't give you a sore arm. LIAR!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lmao doggylover!!!! That's freaking awesome!!! Thanks for the idea.... But I think I'm just going to make it a habit to go sit in my car during lunch from now on. It's just easier that way.


----------



## doggylover

Oh don't, that makes me feel really sad! You are a pregnant woman, you shouldn't have to sit in your car at lunch to avoid ungrateful, unreasonable idiots :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon maybe you could bring it up with your boss.. If you have a good rapport with him xx 

doggylover I wont say anymore about fussy eaters haha.. But.. you mnow that book? Go the fuck to sleep? They need a sequal to that... eat your fucking food! Lol


----------



## maybesoon

Candy... I have tried talking to them both. But out of site out of mind. They just don't get it. They come & go in & out of the office at will & just don't understand what it's like to be stuck in the office for a full 9 hours without a break or lunch to decompress. Seriously.... on a normal day they will come in around 10:00 - 11:00am. Then leave at 2:00 - 3:00. Some days they even leave for lunch. So it's not like they actually spend time in the office.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> They need a sequal to that... eat your fucking food! Lol

:rofl: You should write it!!! 

Rant alert from me now...

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: oh has made me very cross. We are currently sorting out our new mortgage, and have signed our mortgage deeds. They need witnessed by two people, so I asked oh to take them to work and get two people there to sign it. Now, the lawyer clearly marked out on the form where to sign, so I didn't feel the need to explain. Of course it comes back wrongly done. So I say to him "this is wrong" and as he always does, he tries to say its not his fault it's wrong, he didn't know to do it the other way, and I didn't tell him. :huh: emmmm....you can READ so why could you not see where the lawyer put 'witness 1/2' and little crosses for us?

So now the forms are filled in wrong and I have to get more, making me sound like a total idiot to the lawyer.

But I mean, anyone can make the mistake, fair enough. It's the fact that he then tries to shift the blame off him, and therefore onto me as I am the only other person involved. He is AWFUL about taking responsibly for when he does stuff wrong. And he got soooo cross at me and told me to stop shouting (to which I happily pointed out I was very much not shouting. I love being able to say that...) at him, and it was a simple mistake. I explained about 5 times I wasn't cross about the mistake, but the fact that he then refuses to take responsibility for the mistake, and he just keeps saying "I made a mistake, big deal". He just doesn't get that that isn't the point. No matter how many times I said it, he doesn't listen to the point that I'm pissed off that he won't accept responsibility for his actions and tries to blame me. :growlmad:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl i have a question???? Are interrogatory papers sent to both parties to fill out along with the financial means affidavit? I am concerned this is bad news for me but i don't really know since this is the first custody battle i have ever went through.

Oh doggylover i feel like i have to hold OH's hand to get him to do anything right also. I am the one that does all the paper work in the household. Put little dummy tabs on there for him next time.


----------



## maybesoon

oh NO doggylover..... It's a man thing I swear!!! It's like they revert back to infancy when it comes to taking responsibility for anything... UGH.... 

dh & I aren't doing so great right now either..... Between being a huge hippo & completely uncomfortable constantly, no sleep, completely being stressed at work & the fact that he's still using me to be the bad guy with his kiddos, I'm just overwhelmed. I swear I could just start bawling at any given moment. And he's being extremely distant AGAIN.... UGH


----------



## doggylover

Men :growlmad:

My dh knows he was wrong...he brought me cake and a cup of tea :haha: 

Mommabrown I also do all the paperwork in our house,apart from things for our shop which are his domain. But I do all the household stuff and it bugs me, because I grew up in a house where my dad did it all, and I expect it to be the mans job! Then again, I am so picky that if he did it I'd be standing over him making sure it was right!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im not sure mommabrown. Things work rather differently here.. in my case they assessed my income and outgoings and my exes and then decided how much he should pay me for their upkeep. Is he sueing you for maintenance? Xx

Aaron is really stubborn and blames me for everything when we are arguing but if I send him out for chocolate so we can have some space he usually comes back saying sorry and admitting that Im right lol. My situation is different because Im the bad one in my daughters eyes. She has taken Aaron as a father figure and she is a complete daddies girl. Lucas is a mummies boy though so I have him still yay! He jusy needs to eat his dinner!!!


----------



## doggylover

Aww it's nice though that connie and Aaron are so close! Do Lucas and connie call Aaron daddy? 

So, I am being a total big girl I guess, but I actually cried this morning because my arm hurts so much from my vaccine yesterday. I hardly got any sleep last night as I couldn't sleep on my left hand side whee I got it, and I also have my sciatica on my left hand side. So was on the right all night which went numb eventually...not feeling the love for pregnancy today!! So I'm exhausted, in agony and have to stay at school until 6 for parents evening! It's NOT shaping up to be a good day :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwww doggylover dont cry hun xxx :hugs: just keep remembering tomorrow is friday xxx Im really not looking forward to getting my jab now lol x

They call him a mix of things slmetimes daddy or dad and sometimes Aaron. Mainly they call him daddy Aaron lol. I let them decide for themselves. They know who theor real dad is and usually they call him by his first name which is quite sad but its his own fault. I like it on fathers day when Aaron gets to go to the school and play with them and make things then he gets presents like dad fridge magnets that they made in class its really cute. Lucas is 100% in my custody if Connie was too he wojld adopt them both as his own. because I was married when I had Connie her dad has 50% pr of her xxx


----------



## lily28

*doggylover*, it sucks doesn't it, when for men it is just a mistake?

I asked DH to finally add me in his family register in our city (after 10 years of marriage) now that baby will come, and he went, opened a family register, *and DIDN'T add me*. So I had to go and open my own separately. As I vote in a different district from him I have either to go to his district now, or add him to mine. As for baby I can add him in mine but there is so much paper work, as daddies usually add their wives and children in their own, and apparently I'm the only married woman in the entire city with a separate family registry from her legal husband, the registry office didn't know what to do with me... All thanks to an "honest mistake"...

Can't get any sleep either, baby is hyperactive the last few days....


Ouch on the vaccine. I 'm lucky I didn't get one.

I have to go and get a few nursing tops and nursing nighties. But I'm beat, I'm so tired I'm hallucinating.


----------



## nimbec

Morning all! 

Doggylover I'm so sorry you are feeling down (((hugs))) and yes my arm hurt like hell for about 10days it had a lump where injection went in but on a positive note it perfect now!! Hope your day goes quickly and is an easy one - could you do videos with the kids?? 

Bloody men huh! Sometimes they just don't get it AT ALL!!! 

Ukgirl it's great that he has such a strong bond with them :) 

Well I had my consultant appt and scan yesterday and well the good news is I'm not in early labour!! But my scan showed not enough fluid around bubs and he was measuring a little bit small (not sillily tho!) so they had to check placenta was working properly and everything was ok with umbilical cord - they are saying that as there is not much room they can sometimes squash it!! Or not get enough nutrients from me!! I'm now really really worried!!! I'm being re scanned next wed and another appt and they will make a decision then about when to perform a section :( could be really early if bubs is not getting what he needs....they did give a glimour of hope that fluid maybe back up next week...but that explains why I've been so sore and feeling pressure as not much padding! Seems off to me as I'm huge - but bubs is small and not loads of fluid - oh well I've been told to rest and I'm being a good girl!!! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## lily28

Oh hun, good news on not being in early labor! Try to stay calm, and drink tons of water, IDK if it helps with water inside the womb, but it can't hurt. I hope you feel better soon. Bubs will grow normally, mine is measuring a little smallish too, but they have growth spurts and all will catch up eventually ;)
I can't wait for my growth scan next week to see how big he is , weight and all.

And omg, I'm squash today!


----------



## ukgirl23

lily omg men!! haha what a lot of trouble for a small mistake! I will go with Aaron everywhere when we have paper work to do after reading this  Congrats on being a squash!! Are you feeling better now and off bedrest? xxx 

Nimbec - yay no early labour!!! Are you drinking loads? When I was pregnant with Connie I had pre-eclampsia and she wasn't getting much and was just in small pockets of water in the last week but I was further along. I know that if your baby was to be born now he is viable but I'm hoping he stays in there for as long as he can! I really hope the next scan is good news for you xx

I'm considering taking action against Connie's school for the mishap I told you all about during the last month, where they were taking her out of class and questioning her behind my back. I'm thinking of making a formal complaint but I'm not sure if I'm being overly hormonal or if it is worth doing. I feel like she has been victimised for being shy and quiet and wanting to do her work well. Then yesterday when I sent her back to school with a form abotu allergies, I wrote apples and pears because when she eats them they bring her up in a rash around her mouth, she said the teachers were openly discussing her in class and she knew they were talking about her. Her teacher doesn't have any children of her own and I think she's a bit of a jobs worth, she's basically saying, it's not okay for Connie to be shy or quiet and because she is there must be something wrong with her, but instead of discussing the problem with me first she took straight to questioning and evaluating my child without even raising an issue with me. She caused me and Connie stress and worry and so now I'm just trying to think about the right way to go around it.


----------



## doggylover

UKgirl, that sucks abut Aaron not being able to adopt both Connie and Lucas. But I suppose it's the fact that he is there and BEING a dad to them which is really important. And when Benson comes along you will be even MORE of a family than you are now. Why don't you book an appointment with the head teacher, and discuss your worries with him/her. Hopefully they will be able to give you some real answers, and listen to the fact that you are unhappy with how she has been treated. Then, if you aren't satisfied with the outcome of that meeting, you can make a formal complaint about their treatment of Connie.

Nimbec: :thumbup: super news about no early labour! Definitely worryinig about the possibility of baby not getting enough to eat, but hopefully by next week your fluid level will be back up, and LO will be staying in his cosy home for many weeks yet! Don't tempt me with videos for the kids...I could do that happily all day and have a wee snooze! Unfortunately we have inspectors in school today so may not go down too well!

Lily: :growlmad: about DH not adding you onto the registry. Can he not go back and change it now, add you and baby in together? I also need some nursing tops and more nursing bras. I actually bought a new bra yesterday, but managed to get the SAME size I am currently wearing when I need bigger! I haven't adjusted to the boobs being bigger. Luckily it was a cheap on, so not too bad!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks doggylover I think that is a good idea. You are right about Aaron being here and that being the most kmportant thing. I guess the thing Im most worried about and it is very silly... but if I died suddenly my kids would have to go live with theor psycho father. Well Connie would and then her and lucas might get split up. I might try for adoption while we are processing through court. xx


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> lily omg men!! haha what a lot of trouble for a small mistake! I will go with Aaron everywhere when we have paper work to do after reading this  Congrats on being a squash!! Are you feeling better now and off bedrest? xxx
> 
> I feel like she has been victimised for being shy and quiet and wanting to do her work well.
> 
> she's basically saying, it's not okay for Connie to be shy or quiet and because she is there must be something wrong with her
> 
> I'm just trying to think about the right way to go around it.

I gosh I know, just make sure he gets the paper work right, because then there will be all kinds of legal implications. Already they have misspelled his name at the hospital where i'm giving birth, I have to correct them :dohh: I hope my baby doesn't get a funny name because of this.

I'm much better thanks for asking, clear discharge and all. In fact I feel I need to go shopping tonight :happydance: 
But I don't get much sleep :nope:

Oh bloody school... They should leave your kid be who she is, what is wrong with being quiet? I thought it was a good quality? 
What is this new idea that ALL kids have to extroverted and hyperactive?
I think you should try to talk to her teacher once more, give her one more chance, it never hurts to keep communications open with the school and teachers, if she is still causing you guys problems and stressing you and Connie, then make an official complaint. But give her a chance first, as a complaint will make her defensive.


----------



## melissasbump

Moring all.

Doggylover, re your jab pain, i had problems with my whooping cough jab, it went all hot, red and swollen and the doctor thought it was infected and gave me antibiotics for it, i didnt actually end up taking them and its just cleared up on its own but seems its fairly common to get a bit of discomfort from it.

Nimbec, great that you arent in early labour, this all must be really worrying for you, i know everyone has already said it but just relax and take it easy for now, either way there isnt long to go so now so enjoy having the excuse to do not a lot!

UKgirl, i can understand how you must feel re connies school, it does all seem a bit weird and that they are going behind your back, i agree with doggylover that sounds like a good way to approach it.

Lily, that does seem weird why your husband didnt add you and i can see why you are annoyed about it, would it be easy for him to ammend it? And congrats on being a squash!

Doggylover, men are so annoying sometimes! Mine has similar traits i must admit, must be in the genes or something! 

Sorry to those i havent mentioned, ive been trying to keep up.
Well i have officially finished work till May 2014! Its happened slightly earlier than planned but due to a combination of exaustion, stress of it all, and a complete lack of support at work, we decided for me to stop now, its a really nice feeling although not quite sunk in yet! It means we will have to find a bit of extra cash this time next year but that shouldnt cause a problem.
Been so tired lately too, not helped by the fact DS is still going through a stage of waking during the night. its so unlike him and exausting for us all. my mum had him last night so i could get some sleep and will be picking him up shortly, then later i have a shellac manicure and going out for thai food with a friend. 
The only other thing is ive currently got an addiction to making cakes, yummy but not ideal for the waistline, my recent creation yesterday was a coffee cake and its so delish i had some for breakfast!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks everyone ;) 

Oh youre all making me nervous about the vaccine lol xx


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> What is this new idea that ALL kids have to extroverted and hyperactive?

In my classroom, I *LOVE* the nice quiet ones :haha: 

Melissa, I am so unbelievably jealous that you are on maternity already! But I'm glad that you have been able to bring it forward to give you some time to rest, especially is DS isn't sleeping well. Lovely of your mum to have him so you can have a nice relaxing day, enjoy it!!

UKgirl, sorry to scare monger about the jab!! I'm as bad as the people I work with :haha: It actually feels a lot better when I'm moving it a little, I think it must have gotten stiff overnight, causing my pathetic-ness this morning!!! Also, it's definitely not silly to think about what would happen to Connie and Lucas if something awful happened to you. It won't, but it's definitely better to be prepared IMO, and have these things in place. I don't think any court would ever be able to find it in Connie's best interests that she is taken out of the country and sent to somewhere she doesn't know, to live with a man she barely sees, and be taken from everyone and everything she DOES know. That would be pure insanity. But then again, sometimes the courts ARE insane...


----------



## ReadytoMum

Morning ladies! :flower:

I can completely sympathize with those who have been overly tired recently. I went to bed last night at 8pm! And slept till 7:30 this morning!! I woke up several times trying to stay comfortable though, and it was so HOT in my apartment last night, I was actually laying in bed sweating. :wacko: I feel MUCH better today though after getting such a long sleep... I desperately needed it!

I'm still having some pretty intense sinus congestion going on, and the last few days here have been like spring! It's been around 12C and raining, so all the snow is pretty much gone, and there's been birds out singing! It's a bit disconcerting really... it is January after all. But I think the warm weather is messing with my allergies making them even worse. 

ukgirl: I would talk to her teacher again privately first before making a complaint, and make it clear to her that if she has any concerns about Connie that she needs to speak with you about it, and that it is not appropriate to speak about a child in front of their peers like that.

doggylover: I hope parents night goes by super quickly for you tonight! I know how much of a pain those can be, and hopefully you'll get a good sleep tonight. I keep waking up in the night with numb hands and arms too. Usually if I get to sleep for more than three hours in a row without waking up to move around positions I'm doing pretty good!

melissabump: Ooooh, I'm a little jealous you're on leave now! Hopefully now that you're done with work you'll get a bit of energy back as the stress levels receed from not being at work! Enjoy you lunch date today too. Thai food is one of my favourites.

nimbec: glad there's no early labour!! Bubs needs to hang tight for a few more weeks. Hopefully by your next appointment your waters will be replenished enough. Just keep taking it easy and drink lots of water. I don't know if drinking water will help, but being well hydrated always seems to make pregnancy complications a little better.

lily: I don't really undertand the district thing... but that must be a frustrating situation! Politics stuff is always so complicated when it comes to paperwork, especially when it comes to getting paperwork changed! :dohh: Congrats on being a squash though!!

Right... I need to get to work and finish writing a paper today that I was supposed to submit on Monday. Sigh. Is it April yet?


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, sorry about your arm :hugs:. Hope the soreness does not last too long!! And Candy, don't worry yet, when I had mine, I never felt a thing after. I think it really depends on you! Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones 

Lily, I wish I had some advice for you, but all systems are different so I guess just make OH change it :shrug:
I think we can all agree, OH can do silly things sometimes (of course WE don't make mistakes ... Or at least that's what I tell my OH hahaha:haha:)

Candy, sorry your still dealing with school issues. I agree with Doggylover, I used to appreciate the quiet students ... That does NOT make Connie a target!!! Stupid teacher :growlmad:

Nimbec, REST! Even if LO comes now, you will be fine... But every week you can prolong, will make things easier!! I have also heard that fluid can rebuild but it just takes some time?!? I read that every hour, the body replaces 1 cup of amniotic fluid and uses water in your body... So drinking lots will help!!

Melissa, I'm so jealous that your are done working! Good for you! Enjoy the quiet and relax a bit!!

AFM, I met up with one of my closest guy friends last night and he brought his gf (whom I don't mind but never really "clicked" with). They have been together for a couple of year but and I know her, but not well. Well the first thing she said to me was: wow you've gotten huge :growlmad:!
About 5 min later, she asked me how much longer and when I told her 9 weeks, she started hysterically laughing and said: omg your going to get soooo fat!!
What the hell is wrong with her?!?:growlmad: . I just laughed it off but seriously??? No wonder I don't like her :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph, I don't like her either. What a moron.

Nimbec, glad you are not in labour! Hope all ends up being fine with your fluid and cord. 

Doggylover is the vax they give you there the DTAP? That is what they give here and its a combination of diptheria, tetanus and whooping cough. Tetanus shots often hurt. I don't know why they would tell you it wouldn't. They can't possibly know. Liars. I remember my tetanus booster really hurt as well, hope it feels better really soon and sorry everything is compounded by no sleep and parents night etc. You definitely deserve a good cry. I cried the other night signing my hospital forms as it basically gives you a list of all the things that can go wrong during L&D to make you "aware". By the end of reading it I felt like I was going to die. Most ridiculous form of all time.

UKgirl I feel like they have changed what is "normal" for behaviour in kids. I was quiet in school and teachers always loved me :haha: I agree with whoever said that there is an expectation now for all kids to be outgoing and hyperactive. But then they can't be tooooo hyperactive because then they must have ADD and need to be medicated. Every kid is unique and that woman should leave Connie to be herself. I would want to complain about her too. If I remember the story right she interfered multiple times with no real cause and I definitely think she shouldn't be discussing things from Connie's personal files in the class in front of all the students. What is her problem?!

Congrats on being a squash Lily! Hope all your paperwork probs get sorted. We are dealing with similarly annoying paperwork crap with changing our names. VERY frustrating.

Congrats on your mat leave Melissa's Bump. It will be nice to have the extra time to spend one on one with your LO before baby comes. And if your work wasn't supporting you then it is best to be out of there for the last weeks.

AFM I was exhausted last night as well. First time I have really felt like that since first tri when I was a zombie. Ugh, I hope the zombie thing doesn't come back now. Yuck!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I think it might be the combined one, I did read somewhere that that's what you get, but midwife didn't mention if it was. That would make sense as to why it hurts so much then! And I know exactly how you felt last night- that's me tonight. Total exhaustion I have only experienced once before - in first tri! Early night for me tonight. Hope you are feeling brighter today. 


Steph I can't believe that someone would say that to you!!!! That is so rude, what a bitch. And how many babies has she had to give her this expert knowledge? (I hope the answer to that is 0!) someone at work today told me I look ready to pop....thanks!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, yes the answer is zero!! Lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my Goodness Steph! WHAT A BITCH! I don't know how you could sit there and not slap the shit right out of her. What is wrong with people to comment on a pregnant woman's size anyways! Geez!

I have been exhausted lately too but everytime i get woke up i stay awake for hours because Emmaleigh is so crazy in there. I got a good 3 hour nap in after DS went to school this am. 


Ukgirl I am having the same problem with Landon's school. They took him out of class on Monday to discuss what he is feeling and why the change in behavior and what not. I called the principal and told her if they needed to know just call me and i would talk with them because he has enough stress on him as a 6 year old as it is without having to worry anymore about ADULT problems. I am looking at transferring them next year to a different school because the Counselor there acts as if we are all in danger of OH and has stated she don't know what Allen's intentions are! Like Aaron, Allen was called Daddy on the children's own recognizance and I never argued with them about it because i feel it is a respect issue and if they see him as a father figure then so be it. He loves them and would give his life for theirs i just wish the court could see how much we love them. 


Ugh i am filling out these damned papers that i got in the mail yesterday which have to be turned in tomorrow...they want to know everything from my Facebook account to my email addresses all the meds i am on...then the financial means paper is so aggravating that i absolutely want to punch myself in the face at the moment. I am really hating this but hopefully it will all be over soon!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Evening ladies!!! checking in! 

How're you all feeling? I feel so much pressure now. I think I have a lot of water for sure. I can barely bend and when i do I feel like a water balloon ready to go POP!!! 

Cant believe only 10 weeks to go now. eeeek. So much needs doing around this place! omfg. 

So was wondering, anyone here want to be my text buddy for labour?! I guess will have to be one of the uk girlies?!

xxx


----------



## TeAmo

oooh and heres the most recent 4d pics we got at the second session! Bubs moved her hand just towards the end! xx
 



Attached Files:







uploadfromtaptalk1359671374725.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









uploadfromtaptalk1359671382775.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









uploadfromtaptalk1359671392344.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kirstabelle

Great pics Teamo! Awww, they really are babies now!

Well I ended up having a day of drama. At about 1230 I realized that I hadn't actually felt baby move since I got up this morning. So I eat crackers, drink water, start poking her, and I shower, and I sit on the exercise ball and bounce. Nothing. At all. So I call the midwife who tells me I should drink a glass of juice and lie on my side. I do this and midwife calls back and I tell her still nothing. So she tells me I should just come in so that they can put me on the monitor. Slight panic becomes total meltdown. I call my DH and he says he will meet me at the hospital. In taxi I do start to feel some tiny movements. Feel slight relief that baby is actually alive. We are at the hospital and the baby's heartbeat is okay, but my MW wants to see more "variations" and "accelerations" so she brings me more juice and graham crackers (like digestive biscuits in the UK) and I start to feel a few kicks. The MW comes back after 20 mins and says she still wants to see the baby perk up a little so I drink some ice water and the nurse comes in at this point all the sugar seems to hit and baby starts moving so much that they can no longer get a good read on the heartbeat because she is facing forward and moving her arms and legs in front of the monitor so the nurse has to manually hold the monitors on my belly to keep them still with all the movement and we get a much better "strip" on the monitor and the midwife is happy with that. They told me baby might just have been in a really deep sleep and probably also in a posterior position so moving inwards towards my back so not feeling much. They were glad I came in because her movement was so different from usual as she is normally so active and I always feel pops and kicks and flailing etc quite often. Thanks for the heart attack baby! I feel very relieved though! So easy for someone so small to cause such drama!:baby:


----------



## maybesoon

ok so I get home from work & change into my pjs out of my work clothes. DH: Audry has a banquet tonight for making the A Honor Roll.... Me: oh ok, I'll go get dressed. DH: Well Lindsey (his ex-wife) filled out the reservation with only me, her & the kids so there's no reservation for you at our table. Me: ummm ok.... 

SERIOUSLY???? WHAT THE FUCK!!! 

He left it at that & left for the banquet. I'm so upset right now.... It really pisses me off because I have already bought crap from her twice this school year for crap she has sold for school & now she is (or rather dh is) raising money for Jump Rope for Heart. When the time comes & he asks me for a donation I'm so telling him that since I'm not worthy of being a part of "their little family" for school purposes, don't ask me to donate or buy anything anymore.......


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle: Scary business yesterday :hugs: But glad to hear LO is ok, and think of it as good news that you have a deep sleeper!!!!

Maybesoon: :hugs: Sorry dh and his ex are being idiots (again). That is so rude and unfair to cut you out of something so important like that. And also stupid of dh not to mention it until the last minute :growlmad:

TeAmo: LOVE the pictures!!! What a cutie you have in there! I think setting up some text buddies is a great idea, so I would definitely be up for that!

Afm, went to bed at 9pm last night and managed to get a little more sleep, so feeling better today than yesterday thank heavens!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph - OMG at that girl, she's obviously insecure over you for some reason and feels the need to put you down to make herself feel better. Yea you're gonna get bigger but you're pregnant it would be worrying if you didn't! lol that girl was looking for an easy dig and she got it. Just ignore the silly bitch xx Thank you for saying that about Connie, I hae lost total trust in their school because of all this. I am glad that teachers out there accept quiet kids too! Connie is the only kid in her class who has never been told off or lost her golden time and she is shy so they have singled her out as being scared but the truth is she has 2 boys who she plays with and doesn't get caught up in the girl drama on the playground and she likes being the only one in class who has a perfect record. I don't see a problem with that personally. At home she is happy and plays well with Lucas so I'm not worried. 

mommabrown I'm also thinking of removing my children from this school they are at now because of the same thing. I don't think they should be allowed to question the children without permission from a parent first. Or at least giving a heads up. 

TeAmo I love those scan pictures!! They are lovely, I will be your text buddy for labour if you like? I'm due a few days after you so you could be mine too :) 

Kristabelle - I'm glad all is well with bubs, they are such little scare mongers aren't they!! Benson was very quiet yesterday all day, I had to get my HR monitor out to check him over he perked up after mcdonalds for lunch haha. It's amazing that they can sleep so deeply. xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, I'm feeling really poorly today, woke up in the night with stomach cramps and they are terrible this morning, I feel sick too :( I hope it's not that tummy bug that's going around. 
I had to wait for Aaron to finish work before taking the kids to school which always worries me because last time they went in late Connie got questioned, I almost considered lying to the school and keeping them home today but Connie wanted to go in so Aaron's taken them. I know now really I don't want to have my children in that school anymore if I can't even feel safe sending them in an hour late when I have stomach flu. 

I hope you are all well and feeling good. If I don't reply today it's because I have my head down the toilet xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Cute pics teamo! 

Maybesoon i know how hard this has to be for you. I always allowed my douche Ex to bring his wife and her kids to my childrens school functions. He has not hardly even allowed me to go since he has had temp. Custody of the kids. I don't think it was DH fault it sounds like MOM don't want you there as she didn't even ask you if you wanted to attend.

Doggylover i sleep alot and if i don't i feel awful and cranky. Glad you are feelig better! 

Kristabella what a scare! So glad she decided to wake up and give then some good readings.

Ukgirl i hope your not getting that nasty flu bug. Get to feeling better and maje sure you get some rest. I know how you feel about them being late. I don't see why the school feels like they should involve themselves if a child is happy healthy clean and feed and there is no sign of abuse just leave them alone!


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown, I'm glad I'm not the only one needing a lot of sleep!!! 

I was saying to dh yesterday though, what will I be like when the baby is here and I get NO sleep!?!?


----------



## Mommabrown

At first it don't phase you especially since you will be up checking on LO anyways. I used to wake up scared to death something was wrong if they slept a bit longer than normal. But after awhile you finally get so exhausted when people come to visit you had them off and try to get rest. I was always tols to nap while LO did and it helps to keep down on exhaustion. But with that being said i never had 3 older children plus a baby so i am not sure how it will go this time around.


----------



## doggylover

Oh you are a well experienced momma, you will be absolutely fine I have no doubt! I've heard to nap when LO naps as well, glad to hear it actually works!!


----------



## kealz194

Lol I must say, as much as I tried to have naps when Paige napped, I found myself doing house work and catching up on chores I couldn't do when Paige was awake! And I never really slept 100% in between breastfeeding and waking to make sure she was ok lol! All in all the best sleep I've had was when I was about 3months pregnant with Paige! Haha! But of course she is completely worth the black bags under my eyes and I've mastered concealer amazingly!!!! Lol! 
We are still struggling with Paige, she will not sleep in her own bed, only in ours, which as you can imagine is really not going to work when out little man comes along! We are gonna have to try harder!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Kristabelle, so glad LO was just resting up lol. I can imagine how scary that cab ride must have been!!!

Maybesoon, I also think it was the ex, that decided you didn't have to go... But your DH should put his foot down!!!! You are his WIFE and not some random girl he is dating!!! The kids live with you (and him lol) when they are not with mom!!!! 100% unacceptable! DH needs to grow a pair and stand up for you with the ex! 

Candy, when can you change schools for the kids? Do you have to wait for the school year to be over? I do think it is nice, that the teachers are looking out for the kids... But just because Connie is quiet?!? It's silly and you should not have to worry about risking your health, just so they don't pick on her more (risking your health by rushing to school when your very pregnant and sick)!!
I hope that maybe you just ate something bad yesterday, and that your not getting sick! Coming down with a bug would be no bueno!!

Doggylover, I expect to NEVER sleep again :haha:. And I'm still getting the daily remarks: your life will never be the same! Well no shit... That's what I was going for!! Why do people always have to make it sound like having a kid is a mistake?!? Ugh 

Kealz, good for you, for keeping up with housework when Paige was/is napping. I plan to do no such thing :haha:.


----------



## kealz194

Lol trust me Steph I really wanted to sleep I just couldn't, I worry to much that I'd fall into a deep sleep and not hear her haha! So kept myself busy instead lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks steph - I would remove them over summer break so they started the new year in the school. 

I was like Kealz I didn't sleep either I had washing and cleaning to do and spent my freetime loving the silence lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

Hey Ladies.... 

Well it was dh's fault.... When he came back home last night he felt like crap. His ex put 2 down for him & I to be there. She is a teacher at the school so she doesn't count as she has to hand out awards to her own class.... Which I kinda wondered about at the time, but didn't really think much about it because my feelings were already hurt. He was extremely appologetic for being so dumb & so we talked for a bit & made some progress so hopefully this doesn't happen again. He asked me last night why I didn't call him out on it before he left. As I explained to him, I am so stressed with work stuff & with the hormones & the fact we haven't been back together all that long, I just don't know what emotions I feel are justified or not & the last thing I want is to get into an argument right now. He seems to completely understand & is being really great about it. So PROGRESS is GREAT!!!

kealz.... I'm the same way about resting. I tell dh every Friday that we are sleeping in over the weekend & yet every Saturday & Sunday I'm up at the crack of dawn doing crap. It's pretty annoying.

Hope everyone has a great day!!!! It's time for the weekend!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> And I'm still getting the daily remarks: your life will never be the same! Well no shit... That's what I was going for!! Why do people always have to make it sound like having a kid is a mistake?!? Ugh

THIS! This bugs me so so much!!! People act like having their kids was the biggest burden ever in their lives, and it's so awful and I should somehow rethink (maybe a bit late for that?!) One woman at school said today "Oh, enjoy this quiet time while you can, soon your life will never be the same again" Well, yes, that is actually what I was aiming for, funnily enough, when I decided to have a baby...a different life which will be better for me, because my wonderful (obviously!) child will be part of it!

As for housework when baby arrives...I think I will be just like you Kealz. I have this awful, awful compulsion to TIDY. Last night I felt awful, literally could have cried because I was so sore and tired. And yet I still had to tidy up bits and pieces because I am clearly completely insane! I couldn't just leave it to today...I'm afraid when baby comes I will over extend myself trying to get everything done and end up even MORE exhausted than I would be!


----------



## Steph82

Hahahah maybe you girls could come over to my house for a bit :haha:. I only clean and tidy because of laziness lol. I I don't do it everyday, I just know what it will turn into :dohh:...
Oh and I clean when I'm fighting with OH ahahah... Since he's not home enough to fight with, I'm back at where I started: cleaning because I'm lazy ahaha

Doggylover, no kidding a little late on the advice!!!!! I ALWAYS want to say that!! What do they expect: hmmm yes, maybe your right... I should NOT have this baby that I really thought I wanted!! 
I spent 30 years worrying about myself and feeling like something was missing... I'm pretty sure, that I've thought this through :dohh:

Maybesoon, glad to hear that it was just a miscommunication! I rarely blame my hormones for when I'm mad and I really think that that's mostly why I argue with OH :blush:. I shall try your approach, and keep my mouth shut for a bit... But i will say, Rob is now trained enough (from being in the hot seat for 7months lol), that he will automatically back off, when I start to argue :haha:. Poor guy :blush:


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I think part of the reason people say those things is to not put your under a false pretense that life is going to be easy with a baby. It would be like saying don't worry anout labour... its not painful at all lol and also because being a parent is hard work and can really test you at times so its like them admitting in a backwards way that they arent perfect parents themselves. If you get what I mean? 

Its easy when you are calm and well rested to imagine a grisly baby at 3am but when you live it and you have to be up early the next morning. The baby is teething and has a temp plus nappy rash to win an award with and they are all clingy its hard to stay calm and relaxed and there are many times in the first two years at least where stuff like that happens. I think when they say.. get your sleep now... its a way of saying its tough this side of the line without wanting to go too much into the downpoints xx

I meant to say yesterday maybesoon that it sounded a bit backwards that you wouldnt be invited when you essentially are part of a parent to those kids. If you were just a girlfriend that would make sense but you are his wife so it makes sense that you should go. Im glad oh admitted the problem laid on his side though and youre both working it out xxx

by the way is anyone thinking of contraception after birth? Im going for the coil 6 weeks after :D 

also the hardest thing I found while I was alone with my kids was time to have a shower or go to the toilet haha.. I used to have to take them with me in their bouncing chairs... poor kids lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

lol Steph! Shane is about the same way. He told me last night that I shouldn't blame anything on my hormones because I have handled everything fantastic & that he realizes he is just going to screw up from time to time & I need to call him out on it. He also said there is no reason should feel like I need to hold anything back & that it breaks his heart that I would feel like I can't express how I'm feeling because I'm afraid of it causing more problems. It's great to know that he has realized this stuff & is now in a place where I can express myself without him getting defensive & placing blame on me....


----------



## ReadytoMum

Morning ladies!

I had my check-up this morning, and I'm happy to report that I passed my glucose test!! :happydance: So I don't need to do the horrid two hour one. I'm so relieved about that!

I asked the Dr about whether "gas and air" and TENS machines are used here during labour because I was curious about our previous conversations, and I was wondering what's common here. It sounds like gas and air is used sometimes right at the very end when you're pushing, and that TENS machines are pretty un-heard of for labour. I was advised against renting one because the nurses at the hospital would likely be uncomfortable with it since they have no experience with anyone using them. So that was good to know. I'm not sure I was considering renting one anyway, but I did want to find out whether they are normal here.

I'm also a little worried the "zombie phase" is starting to return...! I feel so much more tired now than I did the last few weeks, and I'm really hoping it's just because the weather keeps changing so drastically here! I don't want to join the walking-dead again, I have too much to get done still to slip back into stupid mode. :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum, from what I've heard, tens machines are all patient led, and it's really for pain management before the hospital, so I don't imagine the nurses would have much dealings with it. That said if they aren't common with you, they are probably pretty expensive anyway!

Candy, I totally understand what you mean, and I am definitely prepared (as much as I can be I think!) for the realities of parenthood. I've already thought through what to do in the scenarios where I am just at the end of my tether and feel like I cannot go on (the answer in these situations is a sobbing phonecall to my mother or SIL! to get them to come and take over while I have time to calm down and gain some perspective) I do understand what you mean by saying that people are just trying to be honest, and most people say it all in a jokey way - but my uncle does NOT. He has actually said the kids are one of the worst things that have happened in his life, never to do it, it's awful and you lose yourself entirely and your relationship is ruined etc. he has three beautiful boys and should be so grateful, not complaining all the time!!!! When people are only joking, it's fine, but when people are being serious, I get cross lol!


----------



## Mommabrown

Great NEWS readytomum!! Glad that you have a DR that advises you well enough that your not left puzzled either! I have been way more tired lately too but i think that is to be expected this late in the game. 

Ukgirl bahahaha I don't a freaking clue what we are going to do. They have recalls on the Mirena and some other birth control here and I am hoping that the breastfeeding alone will help stop ovulation...Not only that DH wants another baby and i have been trying to talk him into a vasectomy...which he will not hear of. I paid 4500.00 for my tubal reversal so there is no way i am going through that shit again. 

Maybesoon glad that DH came home and told you what happened. I am very hormonal lately..if he seems to be acting off...i get all depressed and worried and think he is about to make another run for it, although it is nothing so I am sorta starting arguments. 

Doggylover People are so idiotic with what they say... Even with this being baby #4 we are told "oh how your going to have your hands full!" LIKE I DIDN'T BEFORE!!! I actually like to think it will be a bit easier because now the 3 older children can help with little tasks for the baby and not be like it was when they were all toddlers together.


----------



## ukgirl23

awww doggylover, that is not a nice thing for your uncle to say at all!! I agree with you about people like that!! No matter how stressed my kids have made me I would not ever regret having them! Even when Lucas wont eat dinner! lol I have to say your plan of action, to call your SIL is a good idea!! You need people to vent to, I've had nights with my 2 where I've been in norway alone and they just wouldn't stop crying, in those moments I was pushed to the absolute limits! I've had to actually put my child down in their cot and got outside the front door and say in my head.. she's just a baby she doesn't know better over and over for a minute or two and go back in to deal with the situation. It will be better this time as I'll have Connie and Lucas and Aaron around for help. So hopefully this time round wont be so bad x 
I also find there are a lot of cleche's with pregnant women too, the most common ones I hear are... are you sure there's only one in there? wow you're getting big! Can't be long now! Not long now enjoy your sleep! ... lol xx 

Readytomum the TENS machine sends a electric charge through the muscles in your back where the pain is during labour to numb the pain, if you start using it early on in labour it can work really well, Some women say they don't help though. You just hold a button when you get a contraction xx 

Shit mommabrown!!! That's an expensive baby you are having then!! lol I tried to talk my OH into getting the Vas but he wont! I've heard a few horror stories about ladies who had the Mirena and it failed to protect them due to being implanted wrong, some lady got 10 thousand pounds in compo because her's perforated her uterus :/ It's quite scary, but my friend has had hers fro 10 years and swears by it. I was going to get it after xmas last year but then we decided we wanted a baby instead -.- lol. My doctor must think I can't make my mind up!! It wasn't long ago I was swearing blind that I was done having babies and begging her to tie my tubes!! 

I've heard the.. oh you're going to be busy'' comment before... I'm like.. what do you think I do now??!!! lol x


----------



## doggylover

My uncle has also said recently (his youngest is 5 months) "I only ever wanted two..." Which I think is horrific! It was especially hard for us as they announced my aunt was expecting just two months after our mc, and he was saying then how awful it was, and we just felt like strangling him and saying "you guys are in yur mid forties and have conceived three times with no issues - you should be fucking thrilled!"
And yep, I imagine me having to do a lot of baby in cot, a few minutes alone outside. I do have a temper and can get very irate, and I imagine that combined with pregnancy hormones could end up in disastrous moments where I am just so overwhelmed. But,at the same time, I'm hoping the fact that I recognise this and am going to be on the lookout is one way to prevent me getting too overwhelmed. I can't imagine how hard it must have been in Norway to do it alone :hugs: this time will be so much better for you with all your family around. And I'm sure Connie and Lucas will be so good at helping too! You can get them changing the nappies ;)

Afm...baby has been going insane today! Plus I can now officially feel feet sticking out at times lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh my goodness!! I would have had him!! My friend has pcos and has tried for years for a baby its so toigh. I hate people who get pregnant unplanned... if they really didnt want a baby they should have used something! Xx

i get legs and knees and elbows sticking out at night haha its weird isnt it? Xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah I had a friend that had to have a hysterectomy because of the Mirena. I am really on the outs with it but my SIL has an IUD in her arm i am thinking to looking into that. 
Yes Emmaleigh is an expensive baby! I am very thankful for her especially since we had a MC a year before her. DH is such a baby when it comes to being cut on! lol 

Doggylover my dad always told me and my sisters that I was the only he wanted and they were always mistakes because the condom broke. That really does affect the children my younger two sisters don't have nearly the relationship with him that i do. And my mom and I don't have a great one because she says he trapped her. That is pretty shitty honestly.


----------



## doggylover

Holy shit mommabrown :wacko: that is awful of both your mum and dad to make you and your siblings feel so bad about your very existence. :growlmad:

Ukgirl in terms of contraception, I haven't really thought. I don't want anything as long lasting as the coil, as I hope in a few years we'll be back in this position again (fingers crossed) :mrgreen: I had been on the pill but it had some pretty dodgy effects on me, so we we just condoms, and I imagine we'll go back to that. It'll be weird though as we were ttc for 11 months so using anything will feel strange!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown the way I see it is.. if we have to go through the pain of child birth they can get snipped and experience a bit of pain too lol. I dont think I could ever tell my kids that I didnt want them or that they were mistakes. Granted most of the population are mistakes these days but you certainly shouldnt tell your child that they were one!! My mum used to drink heavily and tell me and my brother we were mistakes it really damaged our self esteem and confidence. I concieved Lucas on the Yasmin pill he was a total surprise but I am very very on love with him lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover the pill turns me into the biggest bitch ever and it makes me sweat lol.Plus as I just said it has failed for me once before. we used condoms and the pullnout method for two years before actively trying. the coil can be hormone free thats why its my top choice xx


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover thats shocking of your uncle, how is that child gonna feel growing up knowing that? Poor thing hope he changes his tune real soon

I think instinct takes over when you have a baby, yes you do have those moments when you feel like you cant take anymore or need time out but when its your own child your instinct to protect and nurture will take over a lot of the time. Not to say there is anything wrong with it, we all feel like it at some point!

Re contreception, my OH will be having the snip a few months after this baby, ive always been on the pill before but this will be our last baby and we are both comfortable with that fact.


----------



## Mommabrown

Laurynn is a Depo shot baby! Brandon was a Yasmin baby too! Lol and so Landon was the pull out method baby. I love all three and don't consider them mistakes! 

The pill does the same with me too! I am a mega mega winch!!! DH had to have a tetnus shot a few years ago and passed out at the sight of the needle. He is a big ass wimp!!


----------



## Steph82

Lol oh boy ladies... I havnt even thought of prevention after :blush:. I know so many people that got pregnant while breastfeeding, so I won't trust that method!! I'm also not very good with the hormones in the pill, so I would rather avoid it, if possible. Well and since we do want another one (just not sure how soon), we can't do anything permanent. :shrug:
We may have to resort to condoms for a while :coffee:


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown I know lots of ladies who got pregnant on yasmin its quite scary!

Steoh my friend in norway got pregnant on the breast feeding method 2 months after giving birth her babies were both born in the same year xx


----------



## doggylover

I think there is a definite difference between a mistake and a surprise. Lots of babies are surprises (as you ladies have demonstrated! Suddenly not feeling confident about ANY contraception methods! Especially since I was on Yasmin when I took the pill!) but it does NOT make them a mistake.

And yeah, hopefully my uncle will stop saying he only ever wanted two, because its too late now. He has three and needs to a) be estactic that he has three very healthy boys and b) grow the hell up! I did tell him one day that if he didn't want any more he should have "wrapped it before you tapped it". He did not appreciate that :haha:

My cycles are so irregular it took us a long while to get pregnant. Now watch me rely on that after LO arrives and get pregnant straight away lol!


----------



## Steph82

Wow, two in one year :dohh:... Lol... My friend got pregnant 3 months after LO and she was soo mad at her OH:haha: after LO 2, he was off limits for a while ahaha


----------



## ukgirl23

Hahaha poor guy!! X

oh I kept meaning to mention this new app I have on my phone called cow and gate pregnancy diet calculator. Its amazing it helps me keep track of how much fruit and calcium I need to eat ect and tells me when Ive had too much sugar hehe xx


----------



## doggylover

Steph - a girl my SIL knows got pregnant three months after her first......WITH TWINS! Three babies in one year?! No thanks!

Candy, that app sounds good...off I go to get it! (Only if its free...I'm such a cheap skate haha!)


----------



## Mommabrown

Agreed Doggylover! They are suprises and not mistakes! Some people are not appreciative of their fertility. 15 1/2 months we tried for Emmaleigh and i am very Thankful for her. I said the same watch after not getting pregnant trying for so long i will be knocked up again before you know it. 

Steph hopefully the condom method works out. Talking with the RN made me feel a bit more convienced as long as i breastfeed only and don't supplement the hormone that induces ovulation doesn't rise. Of course i have heard of women getting pregnant too. Iam def putting a chasity belt on after Emme is born! Bahaha!!


----------



## ukgirl23

It is free Im also a cheap skate lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

I downloaded it and put in my days food. I eat so much for lunch it is ridiculous....it took me ages to input that bit! 

I am doing great on my carbs and fruit :happydance: not so great on my dairy and meat though.....and my sugar one gave me a telling off :haha: now I'm going to have a yoghurt (yay calcium!) and then some cake (sorry sugar levels....)


----------



## ukgirl23

My sugar one is always telling me off I like how it encourages me to eat better though. Although the bread and calcium is hard to get up xx


----------



## stmw

Heya all 

Teamo &#8211; I love those 4D Scan pictures &#8211; simply beautiful! 

Kirstabelle &#8211; Bless you having to go into hospital to check the baby out, im so glad everything was ok. It seems they do have really quiet periods &#8211; even though they&#8217;re so scary! I woke up and felt like I wasn&#8217;t pregnant the other day which was horrible, just because I didn&#8217;t wake up with her moving &#8211; luckily by 3pmish she started moving but I would have gone to the hospital aswell if she didn&#8217;t perk up! 

Ukgirl &#8211; hope you feel better soon *big hugs* Im not using anything hormonal wise after this one is born &#8211; it messes me up too much and takes too long for my fertility to return, I also have loads of problems with breakthrough bleeding ect so ill most prob just keep an eye on when im ovulating and do it that way!

Doggylover &#8211; I don&#8217;t know if it will be the same for you, but when DD was born I found I actually had more energy than when I was pregnant. I could be up for hours just watching her sleep and wouldn&#8217;t even feel that tired the day after, the sleeping when LO does help loads however, like Kealz I mainly got on with housework and cleaning!! 

People do seem to presume they can make comments, like aww your life will never be the same again &#8211; ummm surely thats the whole point?!?!?! Or when they start talking, theyll say &#8211; awww well when she really starts talking you will want to shut her up!!! Ummm no!! I think some people just have children for the sake of it to be honest and see every responsibility they now have as a burden &#8211; very annoying but life unfortunately, people seem to think they can always comment on areas of being pregnant and/or being a mum but everyone is different and takes comments/critisms differently!

AFM - Lexi has been kicking LOADS. Im measuring (belly wise and my measurements) the same as I did when I gave birth to Roxy, BUT my uterus is only measuring 24 =(. Lexi was measuring 27 at my 4D scan so I know shes ok but it stresses me out that she has no room in there. If the midwife is concerned at the next appt ill be going for growth scans like I did with Roxy. Im not really concerned and neither is my midwife. Im quite tall and thin when not pregnant and shes said ill never have big babies (Roxy was 5lb 15 and a half ounces born) so hopefully all will be ok! Im on holiday from work until the 11th Feb and then start my Maternity leave officially at 32 weeks. Its been nice being home with Roxy and having lots of time one on one with her =)

Hope everyone else is well 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: it makes me so angry too when I hear people talk about their children as mistakes or as being unwanted! :growlmad: Sex=babies. If you don't want more babies ever, get something fixed so it doesn't happen! Poor kiddos.

mommabrown: I haven't even really thought about contraception methods after LO arrives! I guess I was just hoping that with exclusive BF it would keep ladies week away for a least a few months. Once that shows up though, I guess it'll be back to condoms for a while till we're ready to try for number two! Twins run in my family, so I definitely want to try and prevent the situation doggylover mentioned of ending up with 3 born in the same year!! :dohh:

ukgirl: I know how the TENS machine works, I just wanted to check with my Dr if they are something that is commonly used here. She said she'd never actually heard of them being used with labour before, so that's a no! lol :haha: Also, your phone app sounds pretty cool. 

Steph: We'll likely be back to the condoms route as well... I didn't have any issues while on the pill, but I'm not sure how good it is to take while BF still? I guess it's something I should look into some more to make better decisions.

One more hour till it's the WEEKEND!!!! :happydance:

I joined a local online mom's group (and mommies to be) that hosts various events throughout the week to get moms out and meeting other moms. But almost all of the activites were for moms with LO's already, so I asked to host a specifically mom's to be coffee. So that's happening tomorrow morning!! :wacko: I'm a little nervous about it because I'm pretty shy, but hopefully a few of the ladies will have met each other before and can get the covo rolling. I think there are 5 ladies confirmed so far plus me! So keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooops sorry readytomum I must have read your post wrong  What else do people use them for then? I thought they were just for labour xxx


----------



## kealz194

Evening ladies, in regards to people sayin your life is over! That's just rude and horrible to say! Our best friends (or once upon a time best friends) are like that, since we got pregnant with Paige our friendships changed they are gay and living a very different lifestyle to how we do! They do drugs a lot, and before Paige came along I didn't let it bother me but I don't want them anywhere near my child now! But Gary, my oh's mate (his oh is my best friend lol) basically said that father good has changed Stephen and he wants his best mate back and that children ruin you! Safe to say we don't see them ahymore! 
As for accidents, Paige was a pleasant suprise!! We had been talking about trying in a year or so, but things happen for a reason I believe! And lil man was very much planned for, you don't realise how much pressure you put yourself under when your actually trying! Paige was a one hit wonder lol, we were trying for about 3cycles, and I know for some ladies who have been tying a lot longer it myst have been agony! 
As for contraception, Stephen is getting the snip not long after baby comes as this is our last baby! The pill caused a lot of issues for me, including serious mood swings, cervical ectropian and weight gain and acne! The coil caused an uti after uti after uti and I've heard bad things about the rod in the arm causing mood swings! So we agreed on the snip being the best option for us both :) 

I'm really not having a good few days with my blood sugar levels, they have been so high these last 3days and I'm trying so hard! Think I'm gonna end having to have insulin :( 
Hope every one has a good weekend!!! Xxxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks ladies, yes, such a relief to feel her moving around again. Today she was back to her normal self. I hear you ladies with elbows and what not sticking out of you. Sometimes I feel her shift and look down at my bump and can see what is obviously a head sticking out of my side :haha: DH saw that for the first time last Sunday and was like "weird" and then "hurry up and get that head down!" He is all worried about her not being head down. Just as I typed that she did her head maneuver. So ridiculous :haha: I'll have to sit on the exercise ball for a while to get her to shift before her dad comes home and sees her big head sticking up! Naughty baby.

I don't know what we'll do for contraception. I do want to start trying again about 1.5-2 years after this baby. I might actually get fitted for a diaphragm. I know they're not as reliable as condoms but if I got preggo before my goal that would be okay with me :winkwink: And if DH wants something more "reliable" maybe I'll ask for this Yasmin pill :haha:

I know you can use TENS machines for chronic pain as well. I know someone who had one just for back pain. Something to do with regular use creating endorphins and making even chronic pain less or something? I don't know exactly, but I know people use them for other sorts of pain as well. I saw a rental for $60 for a couple of months use here. I read you are supposed to start using them even before you start having contractions to build up the endorphins. When are you planning to start yours Doggy Lover? I am sort of half considering using one. Going to talk to my midwife about it at the next appointment.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: From what I understand I think the TENS machines are used for physiotherapy here mostly. :shrug: I'd actually never heard of them until they came up in this thread a while ago, so I feel like even for therapy useage they're not very popular here. I find is so fascinating though how different things are used in different places and how our countries have such different guidlines on things sometimes! It's a bit mind boggling when you think about it! 

kealz: sorry to hear you're struggling with your sugar levels still. :hugs: Hopefully they'll come back down soon so you can avoid insulin. But if you do need to take insulin, that's what it's there for! 

kirstabelle: I'm not sure I've really seen any noticeable body parts poking out yet, but I keep waiting for it to happen! :haha: I'm planning on relaxing in the tub for a bit tonight, so I'll have some quiet time to focus on my bump. Maybe I'll get a good show. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies :) dh got up early with the dogs today so I got a good lie in, which is nice. 

Re: TENS, I have also heard they can be used for people with chronic back pain. I've never heard of anyone who uses it that way I have to say though!

Kirstabelle: my dh also gets weirded out when LO sticks a body part out. The face he was making at my stomach last night, you would have thought I was showing him something grotesque! Whereas I think it's great- it makes me laugh as well seeing those wee bits poking about! With my TENS, I'm not 100% sure when I'll start using it. It won't arrive until 37 weeks, and as you said I read its good to give it a wee go before labour starts, but I'll read through the instructions when it comes and then decide. I'm nervous of using it - in my mind its like getting lots of small electric shocks, which doesn't sound pleasant! But I'm willing to try it!

Kealz: that's awful about the people you used to be friends with. They should be happy for you and oh that you have Paige, and embrace the change. I guess if they won't do that they aren't true friends in the end.

Afm, we are off to pick curtain material for the nursery today :)I want something very plain (ideally plain white, then with a band of light green along the bottom) and my SIL is going to whizz them up when she is over in 2 weeks. We're also getting some stuff for our bathroom as we are redoing it (I've hated it since we moved in!) so a busy day!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi ladies, our nursery decal arrived yesterday so we are putting that up today hopefully, we have to take the kids out to the park first. Connie's begging for pizza hut but my tummy is still a bit funny so we'll see. 

Hope you find the stuff your looking for today doggylover. Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh you'll have to show us a pic of your decal! I need to order mine this month.

Got a letter from the hospital today, my iron is low. So have to get some iron tablets from the doctor. I've heard they don't do great things for yur poop so I'm apprehensive about that!


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha doggylover green slush comes to mind with iron tablets! I just had to come home from the park early because Lucas fell in a really deep puddle I know I shouldnt laugh but it was a bit cute!


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover, if you can get a liquid iron supplement it is much easier on your insides! x


----------



## stmw

Are any of you ladies thinking of taking evening primrose oil capsules or raspberry leaf tea capsules/tea?? xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

I dont dare stmw lol I took rlt when I was pregnant with Connie and it made me so ill I had to go to hospotal for monitoring. Im a firm believer in baby will come when hes ready xxx


----------



## doggylover

Stmw I have thought about it, but haven't done enough research to know when to start. I'll probably end up not bothering through sheer laziness haha!!

Ukgirl, poor Lucas! It is a little funny when stuff like that happens though - my nephew face planted onto the road earlier and he had one side of his face covered in muck...pretty funny!

Melissa, thanks for the tip re liquid iron :) I have to get a prescription from my dr so I will ask about it then. Well, as long as I don't need an appointment to get the prescription or baby will be here before that happens!

My brother (a dr) said that often low iron levels in pregnant women are a bit of a false result, as if you have any fluid retention it dilutes the blood sample, and not to be too worried. My normal prenatal vitamins have 100% of my iron RDA so I was surprised to have lower levels, but if I have fluid retention that would make sense. Plus I eat hardly any meat so I guess that's a problem!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover it was rather funny I have to admit. I love it when my kids get messy. Your poor nephew bless him haha xx

In all honesy with all those labour inducing home remedies. None worked for me. They just made me uncomfortable of you do do it and it works though then well done :) 

Ive had the day from hell!! Our fridge broke this morning then Aaron thought he had fixed it so we went shopping to replace the food only to come home to find it had fully broken down while we were out. So we had a huge row over getting a new fridge before going out and buying a small cheap one. Then he made me make dinner while he chilled out in front of the football with his beer. My feet hurt so much I could have cried... omg also this girl on the check out in asda was so creepy.. she started flirting with Aaron in front of me while we were putting our items up. Then I noticed the oranges were moukdy so Aaron went to put them back and this girl was giving me evils then she goes you alright? I was like.. Im fine love.. you? To which she stattex telling me about her plans to go down town tonight so O asked which club she was off to and she was like .. Why!?? Geeze weirdo I was only asking haha.. then she was acting like I was a weirdo because Im mot out tonight and I dont go out much omg she was weird...


Then... as Im typing this the police come to our house because a bag with a knife and a gun was found in our shared drive way!!! Omg!!


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG crazy day UK Girl, hope it gets better!

The exact same thing happened to me with the iron Doggy Lover. My levels were only slightly low, so not actually a worry but my regular prenatal has the right amount of iron in it, plus I eat loads of iron rich foods from being mostly vegetarian for years and so I am careful and think about it when I'm planning what I'm eating. So I was quite confused. But then me and my midwife figured it out at my last appointment- its all the Tums I take for my horrendous heartburn! Calcium prevents iron from being properly absorbed and I take my vitamins at night before bed, which is also when I usually need my Tums. So one was cancelling the other out. So now I take a straight iron supplement earlier in the day when I don't need my Tums and still take my normal vites and tums in the evening. And my MW also said if your prenatal vitamin has a lot of calcium in it then it can prevent some of the iron being absorbed also. So check your label on your prenatal and see if you also have calcium in it, that might be why you're not getting 100% even though you're taking it. Hope nothing weird happens with your poo :haha:

I have my breast feeding class in an hour. Hope its good!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks kristabelle and thank you for the info on tums!! I use them a lot so that is interesting to know!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah, and I am going to take Evening Primrose Oil and the raspberry leaf tea. I am going to check with MW when to start. I already have EPO in the fridge from when I was TTC. I'm also going to start acupuncture after week 37. I did acupuncture when I was TTC and am totally convinced that it works. So, I am all for doing it to kickstart labor. Plus its very relaxing. I will do anything to avoid being artificially induced. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kirstabelle

No worries UK Girl! Yeah mine are the extra strength kind, so here was me taking loads of calcium and having no idea I was shooting myself in the foot! I mean the calcium is good to take anyway as we are growing someone else an entire skeleton, but glad I figured out the iron thing!


----------



## Steph82

Just popping on really quick from my phone... Oh my Candy, what a crazy day!!!!! I guess you could be flattered that the girl was flirting with OH right in front of you hahahahahhahaha ... And as for the police... Wow, wtf lol
Tomorrow will be better


----------



## ukgirl23

how did your class go kristabelle? 

steph - I wanted to claw her face off lol... pregnancy makes me extremely territorial. Its awful  

lazy dday for me today after yesterdays dramas... I'm 30 weeks today yaaay!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies! 

Just a quick pop in... hope everyone's weekends are going well!

ukgirl: how scary about the knife and gun!! Holy crap!

kirstabelle: how the was the class? did you find it helpful?

doggylover: bummer on the iron! I don't eat much (red) meat either, but thankfully no one has complained about my levels yet.

AFM, the "mom's to be" coffee yesterday morning went really well! There was four ladies plus me. Four of us were due in March or April, and one lady due in July! People were chatting quite naturally with each other even though we'd just all met, so hopefully we can schedule another coffee get together and maybe make some real friends out of it.

Today is SUPERBOWL Sunday here in Canada (and the USA), so even though Sunday is supposed to be our "date-day" I'll lose DH for the day because he'll be watching the football. :growlmad: We never have any time together anymore so it's annoying me more than it normally would. We were supposed to have dinner plans tonight, which were cancelled because the stupid football game. Sigh.


----------



## kealz194

Aw that's nice that you could meet some new mums to be, that would be nice to have babies all the same age and still meet up! We have similar sort of things here, I went to a breast feeding cafe when I had Paige, but it didn't last very long, all the other mums were very clicky and a lot older than me (i was 23) and all seemed very judgy that I let Paige have a dummy etc! So I never went back! It's a game we all don't live in the same area, it would be lovely if we could meet up once a week for a coffee lol!!! X


----------



## kirstabelle

Glad your coffee morning went well! That will be good to have some people around going through the same thing as you. I know friends of mine have made some really good friends at their post-partum groups and many still get together even though their "babies" have started school!

I enjoyed the breastfeeding class. It was about two hours long and went over all the basics and we watched videos of latching and different holds etc and then we practiced the holds on dolls and were able to ask the lactation consultant questions. She had tons of information and lots of good, sensible advice I felt. Like the birth class I felt like it boosted my confidence. We do get another class in the hospital after LO is born plus we see the LC's every day were in hospital. So I'm feeling quite good that there will be lots of help and support. 

And to US ladies she did tell us more about the new program where insurance pays for your pump. At this hospital after you give birth they give you the phone number of their hospital supply co and you call, tell them your room number and they just come and drop off your pump in your room. So check with your hospitals and see if that applies for you too, because that is pretty easy!! I called my insurance and they did give me a list of medical equipment places I was allowed to go and get one locally if I want to go and pick one out. The hospital just has one kind (Medela Pump in Style) so if you want more choices you might want to go and pick your own. There isn't even a $ amount maximum or anything.


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats on 30 weeks UK Girl! I love the nice round numbers! The next one is 40! Aaaaaaaaah! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum that's so great about your meet up with other mums to be! Well done on going out on a limb and organising it as well. And five is a nice small number so people can actually chat and get to know one another a bit. Fingers cross ed you ladies are able to meet up again before and after the babies arrive!

Kirstabelle: v interesting about the calcium and iron. I have a high dose of calcium in my prenatal, and also make a point of eating yogurts etc every day, so maybe that's what it is. I got some tablets from tesco to supplement and will take them in the mining and my prenatal at night just in case. Sounds like your bf class was great! And that's so good that you see an LC everyday in hospital. Here you'd be lucky to get five mins from a midwife by the sounds of things!

Ukgirl: crazy day yesterday! Hope the gun and knife were disposed of safely from the driveway?!

Afm, I have my "joint baby shower" tonight. I said to the friend who is the other pregnant recipient of it of we were getting each other gifts, as it seems a bit weird for me to bring each other gifts to a joint party for us. But she said yes, so I then of course have to, so I now have a bag of random bits for her. But I dunno what she needs or wants really - although I don't think she has that much- so I just feel weird about it and hope she likes it. Similarly, nobody asked me if there is anything we need or want, so I hope to heavens they don't buy us something we have, like a play mat, as I would feel so horrible having to say that we have one :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

Glad your class was good kristabelle! it is lovely that your well supported afterwards too xx

readytomum i wish there was a group like that near me. I only have baby groups after he has been born. So glad it went well and everyone mixed in well xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover have fun at your shower tonight!! People usually buy clothes. I cant wait for my shower. My best friend is helping me out with it. 

The police took the bag with the gun and knife in it so whoever it was os going to be shocked when they come to get it! Ive had a much nicer day today :)


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> Steph - OMG at that girl, she's obviously insecure over you for some reason and feels the need to put you down to make herself feel better. Yea you're gonna get bigger but you're pregnant it would be worrying if you didn't! lol that girl was looking for an easy dig and she got it. Just ignore the silly bitch xx Thank you for saying that about Connie, I hae lost total trust in their school because of all this. I am glad that teachers out there accept quiet kids too! Connie is the only kid in her class who has never been told off or lost her golden time and she is shy so they have singled her out as being scared but the truth is she has 2 boys who she plays with and doesn't get caught up in the girl drama on the playground and she likes being the only one in class who has a perfect record. I don't see a problem with that personally. At home she is happy and plays well with Lucas so I'm not worried.
> 
> mommabrown I'm also thinking of removing my children from this school they are at now because of the same thing. I don't think they should be allowed to question the children without permission from a parent first. Or at least giving a heads up.
> 
> TeAmo I love those scan pictures!! They are lovely, I will be your text buddy for labour if you like? I'm due a few days after you so you could be mine too :)
> 
> Kristabelle - I'm glad all is well with bubs, they are such little scare mongers aren't they!! Benson was very quiet yesterday all day, I had to get my HR monitor out to check him over he perked up after mcdonalds for lunch haha. It's amazing that they can sleep so deeply. xx
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out, I'm feeling really poorly today, woke up in the night with stomach cramps and they are terrible this morning, I feel sick too :( I hope it's not that tummy bug that's going around.
> I had to wait for Aaron to finish work before taking the kids to school which always worries me because last time they went in late Connie got questioned, I almost considered lying to the school and keeping them home today but Connie wanted to go in so Aaron's taken them. I know now really I don't want to have my children in that school anymore if I can't even feel safe sending them in an hour late when I have stomach flu.
> 
> I hope you are all well and feeling good. If I don't reply today it's because I have my head down the toilet xxx

aww yes please hun! that would be fab :happydance: PM me xx


----------



## doggylover

Morning. So the 'shower' wasn't as awful as I expected lol! They got us some lovely gifts, but I have to say because we are team yellow they found it much harder.mfor the other girl who is having a girl, they were able to buy really cute outfits etc, whereas I came home with lots of new white baby gros lol!

But, the best present was from my friend who bought us a little baby sized pair of navy blue Toms! 
https://www.toms.co.uk/youth/tiny-toms/navy-canvas-tiny-toms

They are so adorable (and they match the pair I have!) only downside is the smallest size the shop had was little 6, so it'll be a long time before we get any wear out of them! But adorable!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a very quick post from me. So sorry I'm not around at the minute - I'm feeling pretty rough. Been back in hospital again on monitors as they where concerned I may be leaking fluid - thankfully I'm not :) bubs is fine at the moment he is 3 5ths engaged what ever that means lol and hb was super - he hated the monitor on kicking it all the time lol! I'm on bed rest now till Wednesday and I have to admitt feeling a bit sorry for my self :( it kills my back to be in bed so long! 

Doggylover sounds like it was a great shower and those tons must be extremely cute!! 

Steph that girl sounds horrid how rude!!! I can't believe someone would say such stupid things what a cow!!!

Teamo lovely scan pics how exciting to see bubs again :) 

Kristabel gosh I bet you where really worried! So relieved ad pleased all was ok - hopefully this means she will be a great sleeper for you! (You can always hope he he) 

Ukgirl hope you are feeling better and OMG a gun in the drive that's terrible why a shock!!! So glad one of the kids didn't find it! I think this teacher of Connors sounds like an interfering busy body so sorry you are having this on top of being pregnant! 

Readytomum I too wish there was a class like that near me - I'm still new to the area and don't k ow many people so it can be a bit lonley at times. Did you say you found it via net mums? 

I will be reading ladies even if not posting much - thinking of you all! Hope everyone is ok!!! 

Not long to go now ladies we re all in the final count down!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh gosh Nimbec, I am glad the fluid situation is OK, and bubs is OK as well.

3/5s engaged (I believe) means that he is just a little bit wedged in there! I think 5/5 is not engaged at all, and 0/5 is literally the baby has his head practically poking out the hoo-haa! So 3/5 is somewhere in the middle! Something to do with the amount of 'fingers widths' of head the midwife can feel in the pelvis.

What I think that means is that your LO is getting launch ready!


----------



## kealz194

Gosh nimbec, your little man means buisness! Make sure u take it easy! 
Aw doggy lover so glad your shower went well! It is hard when you don't know what your having for ppl to buy for you, my cousin is due in 2 weeks and she is team yellow! She isn't having a baby shower but I think she will have a welcome party in a few weeks after baby is here so ppl can buy pink or blue then! 
I've picked a date for my shower, the 17th march, not gonna be a big one like we had with Paige, I was opening pressies practically all day! Just having very close friends and family! And I don't need much just some clothes and bedding etc so I'm gonna write a list of what I don't need lol like play gym, new baby clothes etc i have it all but older months I need! 
We are having a lazy film day today and snuggled up watching disneys princess and the frog! :) love days like this x


----------



## ukgirl23

:hugs: nimbec you sound like your having an awful time! I am glad you're not leaking fluid though and bubs is doing well. 5/5 is not engaged and 1-0/5 is fully engaged so doggylover is right. 3/5s isnt too bad though and your baby can be fully engaged for weeks before labour so don't worry xx 

I have tonnes of BH today, is anyone else having lots of these too? Some are very intense and take my breath away :( 

love the shoes doggylover, those are super cute xx


----------



## doggylover

I hardly get any BH at all, which worries me! My uterus will not be labour ready! But I heard they get worse with each pregnancy, which might be why yours are so bad?

Kealz, yeah it was just 5 friends at mine, not huge at all, which is even more than I wanted, but it's nice knowing people care!


----------



## ukgirl23

I had lots of them with my youngest too and had a 3 day labour so all those ladies who say they make you more ready for labour are liars!! lol I had barely any with Connie and she was average. I have a day with loads of them then nothing for a few days. They suck! x


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: Glad things are still ok! Boy you're having a rough go lately, try to relax and take it easy. (I know it's easier said than done!) I actually found the mom's group on a site called Meetup.com They have interest groups of every variety on there, and there were a few different mom groups in my area so I joined one of them to see what it was about. Basically it's like a message board with events, and people post an event they're hosting, and then members can RSVP to attend that event. Most of them are coffee dates at local coffee shops or lunch dates at a pub, but some of them are exercise based, or sometimes it'll be for a speaker/lecture somewhere etc. There's no cost to join the site or to attend the meet-ups. (Except for your own coffee of course!)

doggylover: I'm glad your dual-shower went well! We have our baby shower next weekend and we're getting pretty excited for it!! It's going to be a pretty large gathering (I have a big family), and it'll be a lot of fun to see what people picked up. We're not team yellow, but no one other than DH and I know what the gender is, so we sort of are team yellow as far as anyone else is concerned! 

kealz: the welcome parties are a neat idea! we had originally debated about doing that for our local friends based shower, but decided against it because we had no idea how long it would take to feel well enough to do that since this is our first! 

ukgirl: I get what I think are BH once and a while... but it's usually just one or two at a time. They feel a bit strange and awkward, but they haven't been too much of a bother yet. I imagine they'll get stronger the closer I get to my due date though. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Oh readytomum I didn't realise nobody else knew what gender you are having! That's so exciting for you to have that secret! Do you think that next week when people are asking you'll be able to keep it in?!

Another gem from a co-worker
"What's your date again?"
"29th March"
"Right, well I hoep you've a bag packed because no way are you making it to the 29th March"

i.e. FATSO.


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover, I got told this morning that my bump has shrunk.. now I'm insecure over that!! I think people should shut up! xx


----------



## nimbec

Oh goodness why can't people just say nothing rather than something stupid!!!!! Grrrrr there are so many different shapes and sizes people should just keep their nose out!!! 

Rant over haha 

Just eaten 2 packs of mini eggs oooops I did have home made veg soup for lunch so I hope it kinda makes it better... Also not been taking prenatel as I was so hurrendously constipated on them - now worrying about bubs getting the right vitamins ...


----------



## nimbec

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!! ((Hugs))


----------



## ukgirl23

mmmmmmmmm mini eggs. I didnt take vits after 12 weeks with my other 2 and they are fine, as long as you get enough calcium and healthy food in you then its fine xxx

apart from iron, i got put on that in the last tri with Con x


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies.... Ugh it was such a busy weekend. Trying to get all caught up with the posts.

Hope everyone is doing well & has a great day!


----------



## Steph82

Hello ladies,

Doggylover, yay for a successful baby shower! :hugs:. If I was going to a gender neutral one, I would just buy a gift certificate :shrug:. That way the parents can get what the need and like! I am very sure, that you will get plenty of use out of the pieces you received! You can never go wrong with white!!

Candy, I only really notice BH when I'm out later then usual... I don't get them much during the day :shrug:.
But.... Grayson has been very specific with his rib kicks, and I feel like those are more painful then BH :haha:

Nimbec, I'm sure your Little man is just trying to keep you on your toes :haha:. He will stay in for a few more weeks!
Don't feel bad about the prenatals... I take them maybe twice a week (since I seem to forget all the other days lol). My iron levels did come back fine though, so I'm not too worried!
I try to remember to take calcium everyday though!! I still remember my biology teacher my first year in collage saying: the female body stores calcium up to age 25, after that age, the more calcium is stored. When you et pregnant, the body then pulls from those calcium storages and if you don't have enough, it will take it from your bone and teeth storages (hence so many women's teeth get worse after pregnancy... And that's why women are more probe to osteoporosis).
Not sure if that is true, but I'm not willing to take the chance :haha:, so I make sure LO gets enough calcium everyday and doesn't have to steal from me ahaha. 

Readytomum, I'm going to check out that website! I really need to make some mom friends lol!!

AFM, Rob installed the ceiling lamp that I picked up at IKEA! It is amazing! I truly am lucky, that he is so skilled around the house because the room did not have a ceiling lamp before. He had to run the electrical from the attic and create/install a switch with a dimmer, then mount the lamp in the corner of the room! I will post pictures when I have time but it lovely... I can dim it to low and it looks like 3 dull globes in the corner of the room... Perfect for nighttime hanging and feeding!


----------



## ukgirl23

well I almost fainted on the way to get the kids from school. I had high BP at the midwife at my 28 weeks check, I've had a sore spot on the top of my bump and light flickers in my eyes and I've been feeling sick lately too, So I'm thinking I might be getting Pre-Clampsia again. I had it with Connie so I know the signs and I'm hoping I'm wrong, I took my HR earlier and it was at 107 which is very high, trying to get to the doctors tomorrow but they are fully booked so I've got to call in the morning and hope someone cancelled. I feel like since being pregnant my life has been an endless drama!! You ladies must think I'm mental lol!! Seriously usually my life is very boring and quiet it's so typical that all the shit should happen when I'm pregnant! 

On the plus side me and Aaron went to the discount baby store across the road this morning and found a pram for £99 it's second hand but like new and we can put a deposit down on it tomorrow so she can hold it for us. I think I prefer to buy a cheaper one because I know after a while I'm going to get bored and then want to swap it for a new one. I had 4 pushchairs with Lucas and 3 with Connie and both were walking everywhere by the end of their second year :/ 

Steph - looking forward to seeing the new lights you got! I love love love IKEA me and Aaron are off there when he gets paid, we were looking at the little moon lamp. I would have a dimmer but we rent and aren't allowed to install anything like that.


----------



## maybesoon

OH NO ukgirl..... Take it easy & keep us updated. That is so scary to me. 

Steph, looking forward to see some pics of the new lamp!!!

I have a doctor's appointment in the am. Then this Saturday we are getting our last private 3D/4D scan! I can't wait to see how much Mason has changed since the last one!!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg maybesoon I'm so jealous of the 4d scans! I really wanted one for our 30th week (now) but because of all the court stuff and fees we can't afford it :( I look forward to seeing your pictures though! It's amazing how much you can see on those scans xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggy Lover I wouldn't worry about not feeling BH very much. When I was on the monitor last week I was having BH's that I couldn't even feel. I had no idea I was having them until my MW told me. I do feel them most days so those must be the strong ones and then I have bonus ones that I don't even feel. If only all my preggo symptoms were things I could just be happily oblivious to :haha: Glad your shower went well and those lil Toms are totally adorable. I got myself a pair of wool fleece lined ones for work during the winter and they are bliss!! And I hope you go slightly past your due date, not uncomfortably so, but just enough to spite your annoying coworkers!

Hope all turns out to be well with Benson UK Girl. And definitely hope you can get in to the doctors asap to have your mind put at ease!

Nimbec, sounds like your baby can't wait to meet you! Sorry you are having a crummy time on bed rest and your back is bothering you. Your DH better be at your beck and call feeding you those mini eggs :haha: Now I really want mini eggs! I had mini eggs on the tables at my wedding instead of Jordan almonds, so they always remind me of that.

I also found out when I was on the monitor that I have had low blood pressure for my whole pregnancy. Its not that low that they are concerned and because it is steady and I have no weird symptoms they said it doesn't matter and is normal to have lower BP when preggo. But it did help me figure out why I haven't been able to do yoga for my whole pregnancy without feeling sick and dizzy and awful. They were asking if I ever feel light-headed when I stand up and I said no, but I always feel terrible when I try to do yoga and how terrible I feel doing downward dog (head upside down position) and the nurse was like "yeah, stop doing that now" :haha: Another preggo mystery solved.

Steph how lucky are you to have a hubby with sparky know-how. Send him over to my house, I have a lamp I want to use in my nursery that has gone all weird. At one point I think we put a bulb of the wrong wattage in it and it went all crazy and conked out and then now you can't use the switch anymore and have to plug the whole thing in and out to switch it on and off. I have to go and get it fixed because I feel like it being weird like that is dangerous for the nursery. Plus it means I can't use the dimmer switch on it. So, fingers crossed someone can fix it for me.


----------



## Steph82

Bwahahah Kristabelle, I guess no more downward dog for you :haha:. The thought of being head down right now, makes me want to hurl lol 
I don't think you lamp would be dangerous but better safe then sorry!!

Maybesoon, I'm with Candy! Super jealous of your scan and demanding pics ASAP :haha:. 
How can you talk your doc into another scan?? 19 weeks was soo long ago and I would love to see Grayson one more time :baby:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls. How are all of you doing?? 

Steph My DR's office does them to between 28-32 weeks..I have opted out of mine since i got to see her at 22 weeks in 3D. I don't find it is actually worth the money for me. They are adorable tho!!! 

Doggylover oh i am so excited to hear how your shower went! Mine is still 6 weeks away! 

Readytomum how exciting it is that only you and DH know baby's gender!! I would be on pins and needles to tell everyone or i would slip up with letting her name out. I talk about her like she is here already! lol

We have started moving stuff out of the boy's room to repaint and decorate for my lovely little gals!! I have started to realize this is going to be a tedious process as i want things done now and DH is trying to work his normal 10 hour a day job and come home and do all this DIY stuff! We are making their closet doors to were they open like a door rather than slide into the fold up door and then we have this awesome paint that turns them into CHALK BOARDS!!!! It is going to be fabulous! Here is a link to what it will sorta look like! 

https://ajoureblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Chalk-Wall-1.jpg


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> Readytomum how exciting it is that only you and DH know baby's gender!! I would be on pins and needles to tell everyone or i would slip up with letting her name out. I talk about her like she is here already! lol

It's been a lot of fun to know ourselves without telling anyone else! lol Although both sets of parents have given us a hard time about not telling them. They've tried everything to trick us into telling them! :haha: We almost always use our nickname "Fraggle" when talking about LO, even when it's just us, so that we're less likely to slip up and give away our name and therefore gender. We usually say "he" more than "she" when a pronoun is required, but if anyone starts going off about how we've said he so it must be a boy, we tell them "of course it's a boy, the very scientific ring test said so!" which usually shuts them up. :rofl:

kristabelle: that's too bad that you can't do pre-natal yoga! I really enjoy it, although sometimes I feel a bit weird afterwards because I'll stretched out and I'm so used to feeling tight and awkward now. lol Have you tried doing yoga poses that keep your head above your heart? One of the ladies in my class has a similar problem, and that seems to help for her at least. :shrug:

Steph: I wish I could get another scan too!! I think the only way I get another one is if my doctor can't tell if baby is head down or not when the 40 week mark gets closer! The first scan was a nightmare, but the second time we had to go back was a much more pleasant experience!

maybesoon: have fun at your 3D/4D scan!! I still can't decide if I think they're amazing or if they weird me out a little bit...I think maybe it's a bit of both! :haha: The technology is certainly pretty cool to be able to see your baby in that kind of depth before they're born. 

ukgirl: sorry to hear you're not feeling so well right now! Try to take it easy and hopefully someone will cancel tomorrow so you can get in for an appointment! Nice snag on the discount stroller btw! Our baby shower is next weekend, and I'm hoping we'll get some giftcards to put towards buying ours. I can't wait to have it!


----------



## nimbec

oh no ukgirl hope its not!!!! could you call your midwiffe? rather than the GP? hope you feel better soon xxx

wow maybesoon i'm soooo jealous of your scans :) make sure you post some piccys

Well you all know how poorly i've been...i've just had a client demanding that i go help his daughter tomorrow in preperation for a dressage comp on sat!!!! eeeeerrr NO!!!! he was so rude to me! nearly made me cry. i just said in the end that i'm afraid my health and bubs health is too important to risk - i'm on bed rest and can't be trudging around an arena in the freezing cold! he put the phone down on me!!!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all

Been trying to keep up!

Doggylover, people really just need to shut the hell up sometimes, i keep getting told how big i am, "yeah you dont say" doh!

UKgirl, hope you are ok and can get a docs appointment tomorrow,, dont take no for an answer! Rest and take it easy tonight!

Maybesoon, enjoy your scan! I loved my 4d one, amazing to see what your baby actually looks like!

Nimbec, sorry to hear you are feeling crappy. Just keep remembering that theres not long to go now and it will all be worth it!
Re baby group/meeting people, for uk ladies, i have made a fair amount of friends on netmums, including one of my now besties. i def recomend it, its so important to get out and about after the baby and not get isolated, everyone with a newborn is in a similar boat too. We still have regular meet ups and am always meeting new mums, its really nice. 

AFM, Just feeling huge now! Carrying on with normal life is getting tougher and tougher, i really am over being pregnant now and just want to meet my baby!
Stuffed my face at pizza hut today (including cookie dough) Tomorrow we are getting our final things down from the loft, ie moses basket, carrycot, car seat, steriliser etc so i can give it all a good clean over next few weeks and also am getting some things for my hospital bag.
DS is so cute, when we ask him where the baby is he points to my tummy! lol x


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Ladies! I'm actually getting this 3D/4D because it was a package deal with the first round. The package included a 15 min session between 17 & 22 weeks & a 30 minute session between 28 & 32 weeks. That included gender confirmation, 1 CD with all the pics per session, 1 DVD per session of the entire session, printed pictures at each session, a welcome kit, you can bring as many family members as you want & those that can't attend in person can watch the session live via the internet webcam connection. And I actually got a pretty big discount on the package because one of my bestfriends gave me a coupon giving me $50.00 off of the package deal which was $150.00 to start with!

nimbec.... I hate that you are still on bed rest.... yuck! I can't imagine. DH has been threatening me with it every since a couple of weeks ago with my doctor threatened me to slow down or that's where I'd end up.... Hang in there & hopefully the time will fly by for you!

kirstabelle.... Watch that blood pressure & stop standing on your head!!! lol I say that only because at this point if I stand on my head I'm going to fall over & not be able to get up!

I'm so sick of people & their mouths.... So Saturday dh & I were out just junk (antique) shopping. Nothing big, just something to do. So we go into this one place & this lady goes on & on & on about how tiny I am & "There is NO freaking way you are 28 weeks!!!" I assure her that I am & we go on to the next store where another lady does the same thing. DH assures her this time that at our last doctor's appointment a couple of weeks ago I was measuring right on time & that puts me at 28 weeks 1 day. As thankful I was for him dealing with the issue, I really don't want him discussing my doctor's appointments with complete strangers..... Then today one of our clients walks in the door & proceeds to ask me when I'm due. So I tell them I'm due April 26th. They look at me & say, "oh, you are awful BIG for ONLY being 7 months, you are going to end up having to have a c-section if you grow much bigger".... UMMMM WTF! I know I have gained almost 30 pounds already, but damn people you don't have to be so rude. So now I'm freaking out over whether I'm too big or not. I'm afraid to step on the scales tomorrow at the doctor's office. I know per my prepregnancy BMI I should have only gained about 30lbs during pregnancy, I'm so going to end up going way over. And I don't understand because it's not like my rear or anything other than my boobs & belly are growing. ugh


----------



## kirstabelle

Nimbec that is horrible! What a wretched man! Good for you for sticking up for you and LO, you just stay cosy in bed and don't think twice about that horrible phone call!

Steph I know I get another scan at 41 weeks if LO isn't here yet. But I think that's it. Unless she's not head down towards the end then I might get one in preparation for a section :( In the meantime I'm quite content to watch her from the outside, making my belly look like something from an Alien movie. 

Awww, Melissa's bump that is adorable about your DS pointing at your tummy!


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> oh no ukgirl hope its not!!!! could you call your midwiffe? rather than the GP? hope you feel better soon xxx
> 
> wow maybesoon i'm soooo jealous of your scans :) make sure you post some piccys
> 
> Well you all know how poorly i've been...i've just had a client demanding that i go help his daughter tomorrow in preperation for a dressage comp on sat!!!! eeeeerrr NO!!!! he was so rude to me! nearly made me cry. i just said in the end that i'm afraid my health and bubs health is too important to risk - i'm on bed rest and can't be trudging around an arena in the freezing cold! he put the phone down on me!!!!!!

What a jerk!!!!!! Gosh I can't believe the nerve if some people :growlmad:


----------



## kirstabelle

Maybe Soon, don't even listen to those people. They have no idea. They are not midwives or OBs and they just have absolutely no clue what is "normal". The way you carry your baby is unique to your body and this baby so nobody can say whether you are too big or too small and they should just all shut their faces. :growlmad:

As for the yoga, I only occasionally try to do yoga as it makes me feel lousy. I think I have tried 4 times total the whole pregnancy. I did it a lot before pregnancy so I normally enjoy it, which actually makes it more annoying to do it now as a lot of poses I like doing you can't really do in third tri. I have two different prenatal yoga dvds and both are really easy and not much of a workout. So, I have another prenatal workout dvd that I have been doing for ages and love it, so I usually just do that a couple of times a week. It has a few yoga type poses, plus some gentle aerobic stuff, resistance training and lots and lots of squats! Love that one, so not missing yoga too much. I'll be back on my yoga regime post-pregnancy I'm sure, once my BP is back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## Steph82

Awe Maybesoon, people are idiots! Don't worry about what you gain... You mentioned before that you were tiny, so your body may just need to extra lbs for bubs and you. 

Kristabelle and readytomum, I guess I will just have to be patient. Watching my belly move is cool (and painful sometimes lol).

I'm not sure who was talking about it last week, but someone mentioned how the belly moving freaked out their OH... Well Rob had his hand on my belly this weekend (which I had to encourage him to do, since his finds the movements a bit creepy lol) and Grayson kicked is hand super hard :haha:. He instantly pulled away, like he had touched the hot stove ahahaha ... The look on his face was priceless :rofl::rofl:. After that, he put his hand back and Grayson just kept kicking away at him! If he moved his hand, Grayson moved his kicks lol, it was super cute. 
I swear, he never plays that game with me :growlmad:. He just kicks all over, with no regard for my hands lol. 
Then last night, rob came to bed late and put his hand on my belly. Grayson NEVER moves at night... But sure enough, as soon as his hand was there, he gave a few half hearted kicks lol


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec.... what an ass! I can't believe how selfish some people are! What the hell is wrong with the world today??? Seems the majority of people could care less about anyone other than themselves or what their kids want.... UGH!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I agree with everyone else nimbec... that client sounds like a total ass-hat! I can't believe he would argue with you when you're on doctor ordered bed rest. :growlmad: I'd like to slap him!

Steph: that's awesome that your DH got to play a little game with Grayson. My DH kept trying to feel LO kicking on Sunday and everytime he put his hands on my tummy the movement would stop! :haha: Poor guy. lol

maybesoon: Try to not worry about what other people say about how big or small you are... I honestly don't know why people think they can say such stupid things to a pregnant woman, or what exactly they expect us to be able to do about it anyway!? As long as your Dr is happy with your size and LO is doing well, that's all that matters! :hugs: I've gained pretty much all my weight in the belly and so far still none in the boobs... but I live in hope! :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

Steph: well done dh for being so handy round the house! 

Ukgirl: hope you are feeling ok, let us know how you get on at the dr tomorrow. And I can't believe you had four prams with Lucas!! Crazy lady :haha: but there is so much choice it seems wrong to just get one, so good idea buying a cheaper one now! 

Maybesoon: so exciting about your scan! I can't wait to see the pics! And I agree with kirstabelle, don't listen to those idiots or let them get to you.

Kirstabelle: I have a naturally low BP, but didn't know that pregnancy made it lower! I don't understand the numbers they tell me when they take it (I just nod knowledgabley :haha:) but I guess I've had no problems. I didn't know you could get fleece lined Toms :shock: I want them now! For me, not baby, screw the baby, my comfort is paramount! 

Mommabrown: the shower went well thanks :mrgreen: got some cute bits, and overall it wasn't as horrendous as I imagined :haha: and nice to have someone to share it with to take some of the limelight! I LOVE the chalkboard paint idea!!! That's so cool! Can't wait to see your finished rooms!

Nimbec: I can't believe someone was that rude to slam the phone down on you when you said no! What a charmer :thumbup: he knows how to win you round. It's bloody freezing and blowing a gale out there - not suitable conditions for a woman who is 32 weeks pregnant!

Melissa: oh bless your ds! That is too cute! I'm sure when you get all the baby bits down he will seem huge, and you probably haven't noticed him growing that much! Super jealous of Pizza Hut....

Re: OH and baby movement, Steph my dh is like Rob...he gets freaked out by it all! This evening bubs had managed to stick their whole body up and to the right, and I was bulging, so I said to dh and he poked it gently, and because the bump was so hard because baby was pushing right up against it, he freaked out and squealed like a big girl :haha: then I found a little foot (I think!) for him to poke, and I thought he was going to faint! He keeps saying "that's so gross! It's horrible!....let me feel it again!" :rofl:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph: well done dh for being so handy round the house!
> 
> Ukgirl: hope you are feeling ok, let us know how you get on at the dr tomorrow. And I can't believe you had four prams with Lucas!! Crazy lady :haha: but there is so much choice it seems wrong to just get one, so good idea buying a cheaper one now!
> 
> Maybesoon: so exciting about your scan! I can't wait to see the pics! And I agree with kirstabelle, don't listen to those idiots or let them get to you.
> 
> Kirstabelle: I have a naturally low BP, but didn't know that pregnancy made it lower! I don't understand the numbers they tell me when they take it (I just nod knowledgabley :haha:) but I guess I've had no problems. I didn't know you could get fleece lined Toms :shock: I want them now! For me, not baby, screw the baby, my comfort is paramount!
> 
> Mommabrown: the shower went well thanks :mrgreen: got some cute bits, and overall it wasn't as horrendous as I imagined :haha: and nice to have someone to share it with to take some of the limelight! I LOVE the chalkboard paint idea!!! That's so cool! Can't wait to see your finished rooms!
> 
> Nimbec: I can't believe someone was that rude to slam the phone down on you when you said no! What a charmer :thumbup: he knows how to win you round. It's bloody freezing and blowing a gale out there - not suitable conditions for a woman who is 32 weeks pregnant!
> 
> Melissa: oh bless your ds! That is too cute! I'm sure when you get all the baby bits down he will seem huge, and you probably haven't noticed him growing that much! Super jealous of Pizza Hut....
> 
> Re: OH and baby movement, Steph my dh is like Rob...he gets freaked out by it all! This evening bubs had managed to stick their whole body up and to the right, and I was bulging, so I said to dh and he poked it gently, and because the bump was so hard because baby was pushing right up against it, he freaked out and squealed like a big girl :haha: then I found a little foot (I think!) for him to poke, and I thought he was going to faint! He keeps saying "that's so gross! It's horrible!....let me feel it again!" :rofl:

Bwahahaha men are too funny!!! I guess I could see how it would be weird to them but you would think they would be fascinated as well... It's really the I y physical contact they get with LO :shrug:
I had a dream the other night that baby pushed his foot into my belly and I could grab it :haha:. I could count all 5 little toes and I just thought it was the cutest thing! Told Rob about it and he was like: that is absolutely horrible !! Ahaha


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> I don't understand the numbers they tell me when they take it (I just nod knowledgabley :haha:)

That is me too! They tell me the numbers and I just nod and then they say "that's fine" and I say "oh, okay" and that's it. :haha:

Awww, I wish my baby would play the kick game but she just kicks wherever she wants to regardless of any thing outside the belly. 

I just got some diapers in the mail. I ordered them from a place that is going out of business and they ran out of one of the colors I had ordered, so to make up for it they sent me three extra diapers and some wipes. Score! Also just got the adapter thingys for the car seat to stroller and had to immediately try those out. Took me a while to figure out how it all fit together because obviously I just had to crash around with all the various bits instead of reading the instructions :haha: Yay, love getting baby packages!! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Yay for fluffy bum mail kirstabelle! I got a wrap in the post today as well - I had forgotten it was coming so a nice surprise! Not as nice as your free stuff though! That's amazing!

Steph: dh said earlier he could feel the toes on the foot! I don't know if that's true or if he's just feeling my rib or something :haha: and yeah, I thought dh would be all over my bump all the time, like you say it's the only contact they have, so I've been a bit surprised that he hasn't been. I asked him yesterday what he was looking forward to most when LO arrives and he said "the relief of knowing that s/he is ok, because at the minute I can't check on them to find out if they are ok, and that worries me" which I thought was incredibly sweet, and caring, of him.


----------



## kirstabelle

One day when a total stranger makes these comments to one of us we should just grab our cell phones and be like "OMG I am calling my OB to let her know your expert diagnosis" :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww, bless your DH Doggy Lover!

I feel the exact same way, can't wait for baby to be here so that I can see that she is just fine!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks doggylover I will let you all know, I have a lot of stress so it could just be a high BP because of that, OH is running me a nice bath though so yay! 

nimbec what a prick!! He needs his priorities put into check xx :hugs: 

Steph it was me saying about Aaron who was freaking out over feeling Benson's leg hahahahahaha I love creeping him out with it. Grayson is so cute ckicking his daddy's hand. As soon as someone touches my bump Benson stops lol. 

Maybesoon - Really some people dont think before they open their mouths!! I dont know why everyone has to comment on the size of our bumps all the time... what is that about?? You wouldn't walk up to a girl and say, wow you have big tits you should get a reduction! lol Silly people!! Ignore them, I know it's hard, someone commented on mine this morning it does freak me out when people say oh your so small or your so big! xx


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha kirstabelle that is an excellent suggestion!!! I'm going to have to remember that one!!! I wish I would have thought about it this am when the client was here!!!

I guess since this is my hubby's 3rd kiddo the whole alien looking creature in my tummy doesn't freak him out at all. I'm the one it freaks out! lol He loves watching Mason move, kick & tumble. In fact, when he sees Mason kicking me he usually makes a comment like "Get her Mason... Kick her while you can".... He's so goofy.... I told him the other day (when he made a goofy comment about Mason getting me) that each & every time Mason kicks or jabs me from here on out I was going to grab his crotch & squeeze as hard as I could & I bet he wouldn't think it was so funny to encourage Mason!!! hehehe


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, don't feel bad, Grayson usually only kicks at his leisure as well lol. This was the first time I noticed a pattern to where he kicked! If was very odd!
Maybesoon I think maybe your onto something with first time dads vs veterans lol. Your OH has been there and done that (which is great because you don't have to worry about his reaction to the actually birth)... Candy and Doggylover, looks like we get the surprise package (and all the other first time dads of course lol). Seems like most other OH are responding more textbook (excited, amazed) while ours are making faces like we are part of some Halloween show :haha:
I can only imagine what Rob will do during delivery :dohh::haha:
He already stated: can we tell the doctor to make sure Grayson gets a bath before she hands him over? I don't want to see him all covered in junk :dohh:.
Mind you, rob is 44... And acting like a 13 year old :haha:. 

Doggylover, what a sweet thing for OH to say! But you should remind him, that your are taking excellent care of this precious bundle and that he should worry about taking care of you for now :winkwink:

Rob told me yesterday: give me my baby already! Lol stupid :wacko: . Not as charming as your OHs word choice lol


----------



## doggylover

Haha the sentiment was the same steph! I told dh if he is worried he just needs to ask me what's happening with baby. Because he always acts like the baby moving is kind of disgusting, I stopped mentioning it to him in the evenings when LO is free styling, now I feel bad like I've been depriving him of the knowledge that LO is ok!! 

So funny about him asking for Grayson to be bathed! Although I saw a thread in third tri the other day from a woman saying was it ok for her to put in her birth plan that baby news to be cleaned before she sees him/her. I'm pretty sure they'll all feel differently on the day!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Haha the sentiment was the same steph! I told dh if he is worried he just needs to ask me what's happening with baby. Because he always acts like the baby moving is kind of disgusting, I stopped mentioning it to him in the evenings when LO is free styling, now I feel bad like I've been depriving him of the knowledge that LO is ok!!
> 
> So funny about him asking for Grayson to be bathed! Although I saw a thread in third tri the other day from a woman saying was it ok for her to put in her birth plan that baby news to be cleaned before she sees him/her. I'm pretty sure they'll all feel differently on the day!

Lol yes I saw that thread!! I mean, don't get me wrong, I won't be tempted to lick baby's face before he is cleaned up, but I wouldn't mind a glance or two at his lovely face (no matter how "junky" lol)


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong, I won't be tempted to lick baby's face before he is cleaned up

:rofl: if you did that I'd be very worried! That'd freak Rob out for sure!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

BAHAHAHA Steph!!! If you go licking to licking your baby's face I want pics!!!! hehehe

When my bff had her last kiddo back in July of last year, Chandler (baby girl) was left in the room with us after being born for 3 hours before they took her & cleaned her up. In fact, they brought the sugar water & everything into the room for us to give to her, we all took pics, passed her around & then finally a little over 3 hours later they took her from the room to give her a bath & get her all cleaned up. But that is at the hospital across town & I'm using the one close to our house so I don't know how much they do things alike. I spoke to them about a tour today & they want to schedule it for the same day as one of my appointments so I can go over right after seeing my doctor. So since I have an appointment tomorrow I told her I would call her afterwards & schedule it for the same day as my next appointment.

I am thankful in a way that dh is experienced in the labor & delivery and all most of the time. Lately it's been nice because he has finally learned to not compare me with his 24 year old ex-wife & how she was with their 7 & 5 year old when she was pregnant... Every since the doc lectured me about "not" being superwoman & to slow down & stop trying to do everything he has been great. He now doesn't want me doing anything but resting & "growing his little man".. Even if I start to get up in the evening to get something to drink he will jump up & say something like "oh no, you need to rest, you are doing all he work growing our son". It's actually been kinda nice.

I joke with dh all the time about how he will be the calm & collected one during labor & I'll be the crazy woman you hear about screaming "get him out, get him out, OH NO put him back, put him back"!!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

hehe when my 2 come out I didnt care about the goo I was thankful they were out! no more pain! lol.. I think the first thing I did was bend down and scoop Lucas up from beside me and say hello little man. I was a bit more drugged up with Connie, she got given to me upside-down, the cord was 3 times round her neck so the first I saw of her was her bum and I said something like.. omg she's so beautiful, to which the midwife replied, you haven't seen her face yet! lol I got covered in blood and goo but I didn't care I just wanted to see my baby who I had waited so long to meet. I have to say I didn't kiss or lick them until after they had been washed though haha ewwww.. that waxy cheesy stuff doesn't look very appetizing! 

I just had a bath and Benson loved it he was rolling around in there my whole tummy was doing the wavy belly thing. I love it. I had some milk leakage in the bath too which made Aaron a bit queasy. I told him to get used to it because that was nothing yet! lol 

His friend's wife from work is having a baby in about 3 weeks time, and his friend was bragging at work about how when the baby is born he will be on paternity leave but he wont be helping out at all because his mum is coming to do it all and he's just going to go down town and get pissed almost every night. He wont even sleep in the same room as them after because he doesn't want to get woken up... what a knob end! I told Aaron straight that wont be going down in our house lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I forgot to say that with Connie and Lucas they didn't bath them until 1-2 days later. I kept nagging them to do it because you have to be supervised by a nurse the first time you bathe your baby in Norway and they kept telling me to wait. I don't know what that was all about maybe there was a reason for it.. weirdos lol x


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh candy that guy Aaron works with is a dick!!! And lol at you seeing connies bum first!!

So I just put away our baby shower stuff, and now I feel like we have loads of clothes and how ill baby ever wear them all lol!


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> she got given to me upside-down, the cord was 3 times round her neck so the first I saw of her was her bum and I said something like.. omg she's so beautiful, to which the midwife replied, you haven't seen her face yet! lol

:rofl: That is classic!!! I feel like that could totally happen to me... no matter what they hand me, I'll find it beautiful :haha:


I can't believe Aarons work friend :growlmad:!!! I really hope to locks him out when he decides to go out!!! Jackass!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Oh HELL NO if Shane would be sleeping in another room because he didn't want to be woken up after Mason & I come home!! He helped create Mason, I have worked all this time growing him, by golly he can get off his duff in the middle of the night & change/comfort him!!!

I am fortunate enough that Shane LOVES babies & kids & doesn't mind caring for them day or night at all.... Sometime he enjoys it a little too much!!! lol 

Candy I find it funny that leakage & lo moving freak your Aaron out because Shane is the one that keeps bringing up the leakage to me. In fact just Saturday when we were shopping we walked by a lady with a baby crying & he states to me "just wait until you hear a baby cry & your breast start pouring & it doesn't matter how many breast pads you put on, your shirt is going to be soaked".... I'm like "eeewwwww GROSS!!!"


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> Oh HELL NO if Shane would be sleeping in another room because he didn't want to be woken up after Mason & I come home!! He helped create Mason, I have worked all this time growing him, by golly he can get off his duff in the middle of the night & change/comfort him!!!
> 
> I am fortunate enough that Shane LOVES babies & kids & doesn't mind caring for them day or night at all.... Sometime he enjoys it a little too much!!! lol
> 
> Candy I find it funny that leakage & lo moving freak your Aaron out because Shane is the one that keeps bringing up the leakage to me. In fact just Saturday when we were shopping we walked by a lady with a baby crying & he states to me "just wait until you hear a baby cry & your breast start pouring & it doesn't matter how many breast pads you put on, your shirt is going to be soaked".... I'm like "eeewwwww GROSS!!!"


bwahahahaha Yes, that is gross!! I am with you!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

UK Girl, the midwives told me baby having a bath at the hospital is optional. They told me that newer studies show it can be better for a newborn not to have a bath early on because the cheesy vernix is really good for their skin. Having said that they do wipe the baby off after birth and tell you that you can rub off/rub in the vernix into their skin etc so that the poor kid is not totally covered in goop. But yeah, they said it is optional if you want them to have a bath :shrug: I will just decide at the time. That seems to be my plan for quite a few things!

I have already told my DH it is okay if he needs to sleep in the other room sometimes. He has quite a stressful job and works quite long hours and has to go in early etc. We are co-sleeping with the baby on my side of the bed in the beginning. I know he will be very involved with the baby in general and he definitely won't be going to sleep in the other room because he is going out and getting wasted. But when he has big meetings and things where he has to do presentations etc, I am fine with him going and getting a proper sleep. Not that it will be too amazing of a sleep anyway as it would just be on the aerobed in the nursery, but at least it would be uninterrupted. I know he will be really involved on the weekends and when he comes home though. He gets a bit sad that he won't see her very much in the week as it is and we are hoping he will be able to come home and work from home fairly regularly as well. In the meantime I preparing myself for not having any kind of normal sleep for about ten years :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

And what I meant by the bath thing is that maybe the Norwegian nurses think the same way. Ugh I am terrible at thinking and talking and writing now! But that is what I meant to say.


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I don't think they give any babies baths at my hospital. They didn't with my nephew. They cleaned him off of course, and he was lovely and shiny clean for visitors, but first bath was at home. 

I also told dh he can sleep in the other room if needed. Unlike some of you US ladies who have to go back to work () and therefore oh should be equally involved, I will be off and dh working so if he needs some more sleep so he can function at work that's ok with me - I can get my mum round during the day and get my sleep then :haha: but that said, this will be the exception rather than the rule - I'm thinking maximum once a fortnight!


----------



## lily28

Good morning babes!

I'm pretty sure they give daily baths in the hospital to babies here. In my hospital mommies are responsible for the baths after day 1 and after they show you how to. The stay for natural birth is 3 days, 4-5 if you have c section. So baby gets at leats 3 baths during the hospital stay. I have no objection to baths.

This afternoon I have my growth scan - at last! I can't wait to see my baby, and know how large he is. I think he is big my belly looks enormous right now, he is sleeping for long periods of time lately, and when he is awake he is kicking the hell out of me. I think he is growing really fast!

Nursery will be ready in a couple of days!!! Right now my living room is a chaos with baby stuff everywhere, as I wait for nursery paint to dry well.


----------



## nimbec

Blimey ladies you where busy nattering last night - ill do my best to remember with my preggy brain!! 

Ukgirl good luck today!! Let us know how U get on! 

Thanks everyone for the support my client has always been A NOB! He called back I expected an apology but nope it was coul I go the week after Hahahaha erm no no no! I ended up saying e would be best finding another trainer - went down like a led balloon!! 

A normal bp is about 120/80 a high bp can be anything over 145/100 the bottom number is the important one when its high. So a typical high reading would be 170/105 (not good) and a low bp is anything with top number under 100 and bottom number under 60. Hope tho helps a bit (nurse speaking lol) obviously I've only given very rough guidelines and there are many variants to this! Oooh and pulse needs to be under 100bpm 

My partner has a very demanding job so we have decided I will sleep in nursery with bubs over night until he settles an sleeps do longer periods - I don't mind as he needs to be fully awake in the day plus he will b super involved evenings & weekends! He also works from home so will help a bit inbetween working I he can. I'm also lucky that his mum lives very close and we get on very well. She is keen to help in any way she can! Plus my mum is coming go the first week - all hands on deck lol

Everyone needs to ignore stupid comments about size weight - no one person is the same and jeez we have to put on to support baby grrr these idiot annoy me!! 

Great news on everyone's goodies from showers and nearly complete nurserys

My oh likes watching my stomach but doesn't often put his hands on - then when he does he's a hit rough lol lol I'm like be gentle then baby kicks to say the same thing lol! Don't take that the wrong way he's not too rough just man handed if u know what I mean! 

I'm resting today :)


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies! Wow lots to cath up on lol!
Lol at squimish oh's! Luckily Stephen isn't like that, but when we were having Paige, all his work mates said dont look down there while she is pushing it will change our mind about goin back down there! I was like omg what *******s, by I understood why he didn't want to look! But to be honest when I was actually pushing the mw said oh look I see the head, and he actually looked, and for the rest of the labour he was down there with her watching it! He loves that he watched his daughter come into this work and no doubt will this time!
As for the goop lol, I wanted her straight on my chest after birth, I didn't care, they wrapped a blanket and towel over her so I did wipe a little bit away but I didn't care I was just so happy to have her in my arms even Stephen was kissing her, in the uk they don't bath in hospitals and recommend not bathing till cord comes off and just using top and tail washes! I cannot wait to meet my little man! It's becoming more real that he is going to be here soon! 
Nimbec what an a hole that man was! I would have told him to shove it! Grrrr! Omg you obviously have more patience than I do because I would have called him back with a blak cloud over my head lol!!!! Hope everyone is ok sorry I know I've prob missed loads cxx


----------



## doggylover

flipping heck I checked my maternity notes and my BP is always 100/60

My heart obviously is a bit of a dodgy pumper!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you for the bp info nimbec xx 

kristabelle I didnt know the vernix was so good for them so that is interesting to know :) 

Doggylover its the second number you need to watch. mine was up to 89ish last time which is borderline high last night when I checked at home it was at 107 resting which is bad lol. 

I almost fainted countless times this morning I had to iron a t shirt then sit down for a few minuts before the trousers haha. I managed to get a sympathy appointment atthe doctors so hopefully they can give me peace of mind. 

Im sorry if I havent replied to everyone Im on my phone and a bit busy. Will check in properly later. Have a great day xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello again ladies.. well I just saw the gp. I thankfully do not have pre eclampsia BUT I do have a very nasty urine infection which I had no symptoms for but it was probably what was causing me to feel poorly and giving me more braxton hicks... crazy!! I get regular cystitis in the winter but Ive never had one like this :/ weird xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh candy glad to hear no pre-e, but not great about the UTI. Are you on antibiotics to clear it up?


----------



## nimbec

Doggy lover don't panic that is a perfectally healthy bp!! As I said it was rough guide only!! To give u an idea I suffer low bp and it goes to 57/37 eeek believe me you are fainting by that point lol so please dont panic !!

Ukgirl phew about pe not so good about UTI :( hopefully they give u some antibiotics and you'll feel like a new woman in a few days :) 

I have terrible stomach pains today I think I am severely constipated :( tried lactlose previously and it just makes me throw up...any suggestions of what to take? I darnt call the midwifes again!!! Lol 

There must be some other preggy safe laxatives ..


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec, I've only heard of lactulose, sorry! 

That is a scarily low BP you have at times!! I am prone to fainting, and always thought pregnancy would be awful because I'd be down all the time - but not once! I'm very pleased!


----------



## nimbec

Yay Doggylover all the extra blood flow is probably keeping it high enough to stop you hitting the deck :) 

I know, my low bp is connected to my pacemaker Dodgey heart issue at least now when it drops my heart keeps going !!!! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks ladies xx I have antibiotics :) nimbec fybogel makes you go.. it tastes rank though also probiotic drinks are great xxx


----------



## n_gods_hands

hey girls the last and final stage of our pregnancy...sorry I havent been keeping up I have been under alot of stress lately....I can tell u Aiden is kicking up at storm well mainly rolling and stretching...i love it though...

I have a question girls...I am 28 weeks pregnant and still have marginal previa...I was diagnosed at 19 weeks and it was still marginal previa at 27 weeks. I had a little spotting the weekend before last and called my doc...I spent the weekend on bedrest and it was lifted to just pelvic rest. I did not have any spotting all last week then had some more this past Saturday and again yesterday. Its not allot of blood. On Saturday it was the most it looked as if I was about to start my period it covered the piece of toliet paper but it was red and slimmy. Then agian yesterday with the clear fluid with bright red streaks in it. I feel funny calling my doc everytime I see blood...should I call him or just wait until I go back in on the 11th of this month. 

Also I have been having so much pain in my vaigina area...to be blunt it feels like I have been haveing sex for two months straight or someone has kicked my in my vagina. it hurts hurts to open my legs, to roll over, to stand up, to be standing and squat...to walk up stairs. Let me just say it hurts like crap. This is my second pregnancy and I did not get any of this pain with my first


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: I know what you mean about OH and "man hands" :haha: Whenever DH tries to feel Peter kicking I think he pushes too hard and makes LO annoyed. lol He also tries to put his whole hand down so he's basically covering half my belly with it trying to make sure he doesn't miss anything.

It's not as bad as when my soon to be SIL tried to feel for a kick though. She had never touched my belly before and finally asked if she could, so I said yes. I was sitting on a wooden chair on a hard-wood floor. She was pushing so hard that she actually started making me slide across the floor on my chair. :rofl: I was killing myself laughing and asked her if she was trying to feel for kicks or trying to push the kid out?! lol 

ukgirl: sorry to hear about the UTI! But glad to hear that it's just the UTI if you know what I mean. Hopefully the anti-biotics will clear everything up quickly for you!! :hugs:

AFM, I'm really not sure where I stand on the baby bathing thing... I think I'd probably want LO to be cleaned up shortly after arrival, but I think I'd want a few minutes first directly after birth. I've never really given it much thought to be honest! I haven't started writing out my birthing plan yet.

I'm off to the mall this afternoon to try and find a nice top/sweater for my baby shower this weekend! I hate clothing shopping at the best of times... having to preggo clothing shopping sucks!! I think I finally need to buy a new bra too. I'm still wearing my pre-pregnancy ones, but they're starting to get a little tight around the rib cage and the bump is getting high enough that the underwire is starting to dig in a little. Sadly I don't think I've actually changed cup size at all though. :nope: 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## kirstabelle

Nimbec I don't know what its called there but Metamucil, the psyllium fiber laxative is allowed. That is what I was taking quite often in first tri when all I could eat was bread :haha: Also prunes are very good and natural. Hope you're feeling better soon! You too UK Girl!

ngods hands I would call about the bleeding. I was told by my mw to call any time for any bleeding at all and that they always want to know about it. So I would call. Hope it is not serious, and hope your vajayjay pain calms down, how awful :(

Ready to Mum I also get unexcited about preggo clothes shopping even though I love shopping. Especially the bra shopping. I have had nothing but problems finding bras to wear as my back has barely grown but my cup size is now triple what it was, and apparently that is not "average" and so therefore nobody makes maternity/nursing bras like that. I have been wearing Victorias Secret front close racerback types and just sizing up every few months, but after the few I just bought a month or so ago there are no sizes left for me as I have maxxed them out. I did find one single "real" nursing bra that fits which was exciting, so eventually I will get a few more of those. Trying to wait now until right before delivery to guess how big they will be :shrug: The real nursing one I got is really stretchy and has tons of extra hooks in the back, so I think that one will be good for the "engorgement" phase. Its an Elle MacPherson Momamia if anyone else is looking for something for post birth. It has no wire either. And me being the stingy bargain hunter, I got it for $20 on sale of course :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

n_gods_hands I would call them and do not worry about calling them everytime you see blood, they are there to make sure all is okay and with Placenta Previa it is especially important to check any new bleeding. You are not being a pain at all you need to get checked hun xx I hope it all goes well for you and proves to be nothing serious :hugs:

LOL Readytomum the story about your SIL is funny! bless her. My little boy pushes hard I have to tell him over and over to be gentle, MY daughter and Aaron press very lightly though they are scared in case I break I think lol. 
It's normal that your breasts haven't changed much. I don't think mine did with Connie until after she was born, I think I wore my pre pregnancy bras until birth. I only have to change bras with my second and third pregnancies so dont worry I'm sure its normal xx 
My maternity bras have started to dig in too it's really uncomfortable. 

You have no idea how grateful I am to not have pre eclampsia. My BP was keytones were all normal so no PE for meeee :D I'm still miffed about the whole UTI thing, I had no pain at all and it was in the darkest part of the scale so 150++ :/ I had had some pressure and more tightnings but thats normal in pregnancy. So strange lol. 
I've also been to the solicitor today, I had to write a statement for court about why I do not want contact out side of the contact center, it was rather emotional going back over the violence and abuse and the effects it had on my daughter but I am hoping that it will be enough to convince the judge to keep contact at the center rather than unsupervised. Apparently I have a good shot so I'll keep my fingers crossed. I will have to go to court on the 27th of March, so I'll be 37 weeks pregnant then. Luckily it's just a directions hearing so hopefully not too long. 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## lily28

I'm back from my growth scan! My LO has grown big and so cute! I was there with my sis and she had lots of fun looking at my belly jumping, and baby on the screen making funny faces. He was opening and closing his mouth like a fish and then started sticking his tongue out at us! Even the doc had a good laugh!
Baby is head down (yay!), he is 1412 grams, perfect amniotic fluid level, and my placenta was graded with a maturity of 1-2, I think it is normal for 30 weeks? Idk I have to ask my doc next week.

Plus my cloth nappies and accessories finally arrived!


----------



## ukgirl23

yay lily congrats on the scan it all sounds wonderful xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Yay lily congratulations on scan sounds fab!!! 

Ngodshands I'd def call!! Always worth checking ...I work on the basis that I would never forgive my self if I didn't and something awful happened - but then some would argue that's a negative way to look at life! Please let us know how you are getting on!


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl well done for writing that for the court!! I can't imagine how hard it must have been re living it (((hugs))) fx now they listen!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl that's great that you wrote out all the info for the courts, when it must have been horrible doing it. But if it helps them it's definitely worth it. 

Lily, wonderful news about your scan! Sounds like you have a cheeky monkey in there, and its so nice that your sister got to go along as well. Never knew placentas got a grade....will have to google that one!

In relation to bras, I have gone from a 34B to a 38C, so mostly rib cage expansion, the boys themselves haven't done much. I am worried (stupidly I know!) that that means ill have no milk!

Ngodshands, I echo the others, phone your midwife and get checked out. Better safe than sorry :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you doggylover and do NOT worry booby size has nothing to do with milk supply. my boobs were the same size through pregnancy then the morning after having Connie I had huge boobies and loads of milk xx


----------



## doggylover

Thanks :) I'm so worried about being able to bf, and am convinced that the minimal growth and lack of leakage I've had are all bad signs. I know (because experienced ladies like you are able to reassure me!) that that's not the case, but I still worry!


----------



## ukgirl23

The only reason mine leak is because Ive had two babies already I didnt have any colostrum with Con until after I had her. I squeeze it out on purpose sometimes too to freak Aaron out haha I rarely get any in my bra ect. You will be fine its normal to worry xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> I squeeze it out on purpose sometimes too to freak Aaron out

:rofl: that is amazing!!! Simon would DIE if I did that!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hahahah its payback for all the bogies he picks while we are in the car! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover where have your fruits gone? I was wondering what comes after a squash lol xx


----------



## doggylover

"Where have your fruits gone" :haha:

I got rid of them when it started this nonsense of not changing every week! I need to see that I am getting closer to meeting LO and it made me feel like I wasn't getting anywhere! It's a honeydew melon I think that comes next. Which is weird because I would say they are pretty small? Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong type of melon though...!


----------



## doggylover

Ok just googled that, I was thinking of a cantaloupe melon. A honeydew is MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

pmsl. you girls crack me up. we are basing this 9 months on the size of vegetables.


----------



## ukgirl23

Honey dews are those yellow ones I think. thats cute! Hehe xx


----------



## nimbec

Haha the joys of fruit!!! It's megga frustrating 4 weeks on each grrrrrr!!!


----------



## TeAmo

How're you girls doing today? Cam's been diagnosed with hand, foot and mouth disease. Great fun! Although he doesnt seem too bothered about it. Ive been off work with a bad back too :( currently sat here with a hot water bottle xx


----------



## doggylover

Hence why I got rid of mine!

There was also a lot of debate in our house over the relative size of these things eg is a lime really smaller than a plum?! There was a lot of pointing at fruit in the supermarket and saying things like "I knew that wasn't that big!" So I decided our time with the fruit and veg had to end!!!


----------



## TeAmo

hahaha I agree. My phone add currently says baby is the size of a lettuce. Im not so sure!


----------



## doggylover

No way! A lettuce is pretty small! You certainly wouldn't say the size of a lettuce and a pumpkin are anywhere near close!


----------



## Mommabrown

HaHaHa you gals are funny! I actually wanna go to the supermarket and get some plums but since they aren't in season i am dying!!! 

Ukgirl. . .i am so jealous you even know when your court dates are. It must have been hard typing that up. I was in tears typing up my Interrogatories. I don't know if i am pleased with the way this attorney is handling everything or not. He seems to be a rude ass to me and i literally have to harass his office to get any word out of them. I am still sitting here waiting for a court date as he said it should be within the next thirty days and still nothing this was 2 weeks ago. 

Afm...i am baking a cake as we speak!! I am also going to make Earth worm pie here in a bit...oh i am on a sweets binge today!!! Lol


----------



## kealz194

What is earth worm pie mommabrown? X


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol some people call it dirt cake too! It is Oreo cookies crumbled up with pudding on top of them then gummy worms! You can put it in a large bowl or little cups like i do for the kids! It is so yummy!


----------



## kealz194

Mommabrown said:


> Lol some people call it dirt cake too! It is Oreo cookies crumbled up with pudding on top of them then gummy worms! You can put it in a large bowl or little cups like i do for the kids! It is so yummy!

Sounds amazing!!!! Allllll I crave is sweet things at the mo and I can't have it because of the gestational diabetes! :( so not fair! Eat some for me! X


----------



## ooSweetPea

Had my last cervical scan today - still holding steady at a tiny 1.7 cms. My first was born in exactly 4 weeks from now so probably in about 3 weeks I'll be bricking it! Have a growth scan this coming Monday, excited to hear how much she weighs now. She looked extremely squished today! I kind of hope she is packing it on in case she comes early. 

Still have a bit to get ready around here so going to try and get things mostly sorted this weekend and next. 

Got to do my p17 shot tonight - going to do them until 36 weeks so only a few more to go. Can't wait to be finished as I've had a sore ass since 16 weeks from them! I really do think they are helping though - I've barely even had Braxton Hicks this time around and I had them constantly last pregnancy - so I think they are really keeping my uterus relaxed. I've read most women go into labor 7-10 days after stopping them so we shall see!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry to hear about your back TeAmo, and your LO not being well :( Hope the rest does you good!

Sweet Pea, good job lady! Keep hanging in there!! Glad the shots seem to be working well. 

Yeah I agree that the whole fruit and veg thing is quite ambiguous. My DH has thought they were crap since I explained to him that it was really the length of the fruit/veg rather than the size that they are going by. Not that I disagree, but I like seeing them change. Honestly though there are a whole bunch of things about the same size as a squash so they could still just change it every week. The makers of that ticker obviously do not have a good understanding of their target audience... a bunch of preggos waiting for their babies are not interested in waiting four weeks for a change in fruits and vegs!!

Doggy Lover my boobs have gotten massive and I haven't noticed any real leaking. I have loads of veins and the lactation consultant said as you get closer to birth you will feel lumpy bits around your areolas and that is actually colostrum beginning to be produced and stored. I'm sure it will all be fine.


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah and I got told by a stupid customer today that I "look like I am ready to pop"... yeah while wearing my zipped, buttoned pre-pregnancy jeans. Stupid people.


----------



## ReadytoMum

My attempt at shopping today for a new top and new bra was a total failure. :nope: I haven't changed cup size, but they don't make bands big enough in my current cup size, so I have to add a few strap extenders instead. Sigh. Why can't I grow at the same rate all over?! 

In other news, I'm a squash today! I thought I had to wait till 30 weeks to change over, so that was a nice surprise. Our change table is supposed to come tomorrow, so I'll be home waiting for that to be delivered. Can't wait to get it set up!!


----------



## lily28

Te amo, sorry about your back, I didn't know you still work!!! I couldn't possibly master the energy to go to work right now, so respect to you. Get well soon!
Same goes to your little one, I was reading about this illness yesterday by coincidence, they usually pick it up from other kids in the play ground etc. I wish the LO a quick recovery!

Boobs: mine went from cup A to D in the first tri, the difference was eye popping, I was the butt of many jokes for a while as they looked unreal to those who know me well.
They started leaking lately, and like UKgirl, I also squeezed them once and they freaked ME out, let alone DH lol


Fruits: crazy but I think that lettuce is huge, bigger in volume than a honeydew. Honeydews here are rather small.

Sweetpea, aw you are getting closer to meet your little one! Ouch, I feel for you, with the shots! Hang in there hun and I'm sure it will all be fine.

Ready to mum, yay on the changing table! You are assembling it on your own? I had the guy that delivered it to help out haha!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum, sorry to hear bra shopping was a bust (excuse the pun!) I am having trouble too, finding the right back size for my cup size. Nback extenders are a good idea - I hadn't thought of those, and hopefully they will help you out. Yay for changing table! Your nursery is really coming together!

Sweetpea, I can't believe you have had to do so many shots, your poor bum! But I'm so glad it's working, and that you know LO will be cuddled in there for a while yet. Scary to think that when you stop them you are basically on the countdown, but hopefully, as you said, she'll be a nice chunky monkey at your scan and ready in case she makes an abrupt entrance to the word!

Lily, I can't believe your boobs grew that much :shock: 

Afm, I ordered our wall decal last night, so I'm excited that hopefully this time in two weeks our nursery will be all done! But I kind of feel like once it is that baby should BE here. I don't want to have it all ready and still be waiting round for them! We've held off a really long time to do it, and can't wait any longer, but for us it's the last thing we need to do before their arrival.


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown If you're not happy with your lawyer hun I would switch for a better one. I hated my last solicitor she was going against good advice from CPS and making me look terrible in court, she was an utter dickface. I've got amazing reps now they are brill. I really hope you get your dates soon, it really sucks being in limbo over courts. It sounds like your lawyers is just running you through the process to make money xx 
Your mud pie thing sounds amazing!! My kids would love that, they are all about the gross out stuff, we have a cartoon here called flea bag monkey face and they love it. I have to leave the room when it's on because it makes me feel ill. I'm going to the shops today so I might pick up some stuff to make your cake thing :) xx 

sweetpea! I'm so glad your cervix is holding steady! xx 

Lily don't you just love leakage?  mine has bits of white in it already I'm worried I'm not going to have much colostrum, just lots of milk. 

Doggylover which decal have you gone for? I can't wait to see your finished nursery! Me and Aaron were so jealous of Steph's as we have to share the room with our lo until we can move and we can't paint, I'm so glad you ladies told us about the decals I feel like I've put a bit of me into the room now without having to repaint when we leave <3 

Readytomum That sucks about your top. I'm wondering if using one of my belly bands will work as a bra for the last weeks hahaha. I'm hoping Aaron wont mind taking me to get fitted again today I'm so uncomfortable with these ones I have.. 

I tried to put on a pre pregnancy bra today and it looked tiny before I even got it up to me. there was a good 6 inches gap at the back fasteners!!!! OMG I must be a fucking whale!!! I've grown out so much!! :/ I feel huge now so I'm off to eat crunchy nut and watch jezza because nothing makes me feel better than seeing weirder people than me out there  

I'm meant to be cleaning but no one is here hehehehehe shhhh  xx Have a nice day xx


----------



## lily28

Doggylover: I have the stretchmarks to prove the "boob job" I had :( Big difference, and none of my old bras fit, thankfully I got many new bras from my mom (a DD) I got the ones that were too small for her.

I'm lucky DH is not a boob person, my boobs look really weird, big, "motherly", dark nips, IDK what I'm going to do if we go on a beach vacation, probably wear one of those tankinis that support everything really well.

Candy, one boob leaks clear liquid, and the other milky, crazy. They don't leak too much, I didn't notice any stains yet!

Enough of boobs hehe, I'm waiting for my stroller to arrive from Italy, and my car seat to arrive from just a few miles away. We are talking about a small distance of like 10 miles between 2 Mothercare stores, and it has been 1 week to get the car seat from the one to the other so I can pick it up...  Now I'm patiently waiting by my phone to hear news from the car seat...
I got the Chicco Eletta in grey
https://assets4.pinimg.com/upload/150659550006558193_O13hCiCb_c.jpg


----------



## kealz194

Well after all this talk about leaking boobs I sat there wondering why mine don't leak! So I have tem a squeeze! Yep, they both leak clear stuff! Lol! As for growing they grew in first tri but they have pretty much settled now for a bit! 
My lil man is really goin for it in the movement department, it actually hurts at times lol!! 
So I've washed all of little mans clothes, just need to do the bedding for the Moses basket, we have yet to buy a mattress yet for either Moses basket or cotbed, but Stephen gets a bonus end of march so after baby shower anything we don't get we will go buy inc Paige's new bed as she's still in the cotbed, although she doesn't actually sleep in it lol but hopefully she will soon! Got an avent bottle starter set yesterday in morrisons, comes with 2x250ml bottles 2x125ml bottles, a bottle brush and newborn dummy! Was £25 reduced to £10! I do love a bargain lol!oooh and my mum finally got the second seat for my Icandy!!!! So happy now! Also got a supercute sleep suit of superman, but its Clark Kent turning into superman, its a suit with tie (printed on) and the tie is undoing aswel as 3buttons and you can see the superman suit underneath! Its exciting for my oh lol, he is such a big kid, he loves marvel and dc comics lol he was dying to have a little boy to share his passion with lol! It's getting so close now till our little ones are here, its been so quick up till now, I feel like the next stretch is gonna drag! :( on other exciting news, twilight breaking dawn 2 comes out on DVD beginning of march! Excited, I'm a huge fan but never got round to getting to see it!!! Eeeek! 
How's everyone feeling anyway? 
Sweet pea so glad your cervix is holding out so far! Fingers crossed it hold for longer!!!
Ukgirl so glad it's not pre e but still booo to the uti! 
I'm sorry I've prob missed loads but in on my phone xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I cannot wait to see pics of everyone's finished nurseries/baby areas! Everything posted so far is georgous! 

Going into work early this morning as I'm leaving early for my regular OB appt - not looking forward to being the first one at the office hehe! Although got some good news this morning - tax return is to be deposited in my bank account Friday so I can finish shopping this weekend for all the random bits I wanted to get before bubs arrives. Unfortunately new nursing bras are on the list which I am totally NOT looking forward to. 

Doggy it is quite daunting being on the countdown after stopping the shot but you know I'll be going crazy if she isnt here 7-10 days after hehe!

:hugs: to all with boob/bra issues right now, which seems the majority. I notice leaking after a bath mostly at the mo. 

Lily that carseat is very sharp looking - I am a sucker for grey things and it looks so nice :)

Uk did you make the dessert? Hehe!

Kealz good bargain on the bottles! We used avent stuff and I love them. 

Ready yay for squash!

Kirsta if you can fit those pants you obviously have nothing to worry about and that person was obviously blind! I'm sure bump is perfect - now that we are towards the end everyone feels the need to give an opinion - why they think it is acceptable is beyond me!


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea: excellent news about the tax return! It'll be a good weekend full of baby shopping then! I'm jealous!

Kealz: Noooo! Why would you squeeze them!? :haha: Good work on all the washing. I still have to do our moses basket stuff as well...along with everything else! And that little sleepsuit sounds so cute! Geeky, but super cute!!!!

Lily: hoping that your stuff arrives soon - then you can play with your stroller in the house (like I do!)

UKgirl: I saw the decal you put on the wall for Benson - it's so sweet. I think his part of your room looks great, and is beautifully decorated. This is the link to our decal, but we got it in a taller size, as it's to cover one whole wall of the nursery.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/929050...l&ga_facet=giraffe+monkey+elephant+wall+decal

Also, saw you mentioned flea bag monkey face - I don't know if you guys have Funky Monkeys over there (like a soft play thing for LOs). Well, I was calling my nephew monkey face as he loves going there. Then my brother informed me what 'monkey face' means (type it in on urban dictionary!) and since then anything with monkey face in it is horrendous! :haha: And FLEA BAG monkey face is 10 times worse!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

sweetpea no my OH reminded me that we have a huge ice cream cake in the freezer still so we should do tht first. I do plan to make it still though possibly to next week after school one night. 

Doggylover, I love your decal!! It is going to look amazaballs! what does it say about flea bag monkey face on urban dictionary?? haha 

lily lovely car seat xx 

I went to put the deposit down on my pram today but the shop was shut :( boo! xx


----------



## Steph82

Oh sweetpea, I'm almost jealous, that you'll have somewhat if a countdown! I would rather have that, then the unknown :haha:. My sister (who is very organized and structured) already told me, to let her know when the baby will be here. She lives in Seattle (5hours by plane) and wants to make it for the birth... I tried to explain, that there is no better estimate then the due date and that it's a waiting game, but she was having none of that :dohh::haha:

Lily yay for the carseat and stroller (hopefully soon) and UGH on the boob issue!! Mine grew during the first trimester (D to DDD) and don't look attractive at all :nope:. I have come to the conclusion, that I will need a boobjob after being done with kids :dohh:

Candy, I'm sure the kids will love any kind of sweet treat lol. I know I would!

I love all the wall decals!! If I have an open wall, I may want to get one as well. The funny thing is, Grayson will be sleeping in a pack and play next to me for the first few months anyway... So the nursery is just for how for now :blush:. 

Kealz, I actually really liked Breaking Dawn!! Was very disappointed with the first movies, but that one was great!!!! Enjoy it :thumbup:

Not sure who mentioned it, but LO has a serious obsession with shoving his feet in my ribs :wacko:. No bueno!!!! Lol I told him this morning, that once he is out, that I will do it to him :haha:

Question: I am still getting this crazy pain at the top of my bump! It feels like burning or tearing sensation. Right under my sternum in the middle. It's usually fine in the morning, and once I get to lunch time, it gets progressively worse. If I lay down for 30 min or so, it will stop hurting for a bit :shrug:. I'm at a loss as to what it could be! Checked my ab muscles (to see if they were tearing) but they are at the normal 1-2 finger width. Is there a ligament that holds that part of the belly? I don't have any other stretching pains


----------



## n_gods_hands

thank u ladies...i talked to my doc...he said the bleeding was because of the previa and if I start bleeding more than just spotting not to even call him to go straight to the hospital....he is going to check how everything is going again on monday morning when I go back in. I am just a little fearful that because I am spotting already and its only 28 weeks that the more heavy bleeding is yet to come. I still have 11 weeks and 4 days left.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all!! 

Gosh lots to remember!! Seems rather wrong that the first thing that sorings to mind is dirt cake !! Yum yum!! I have just devoured a bag of cadburys crunchie rocks oopps! 

I have a major bra problem too - nothing fits gone from a 32 C to a 36FF :( an sagged a bit too - gutted!!! I did get a good nursing bra from bravissimo tho (had to rob a bank) fits well and comfy! 

Lily I love the car seat very smart!!

Doggylover that decal is lovely!! Such lovely nurseries ladies!! Ill post a piccy of mine later (just need to tidy first lol) 

sweet pea great news about cervix being ok!! And te tax return - I had one too £60 back to me :) however it should have been £600 but my ****** ex had been fiddling my tax for years...could take him to court but can't face the stress. Can't believe it has only jut been flagged up 3yrs later!!

Kealz are you turning it icandy into a double? Is it easy to do? 

Ukgirl boo to shop being closed :( 

Mommabrown sorry about your crappy solicitors :( if possible I'd definately look at changing! My life was hell when I was dealing with them and that only involved horses not children I cannot even begin to imagine how awful it must be for you ladies!! When I say horses I was fighting for my share if a horse that we bought for 10k and had been valued at 800k due to my production of it!! In the end the stress of dealing with my twat of an ex made me drop it as my health was being badly affected. Incidentally I firmly believe that what comes around goes around and the horse unfortunately suddenly died a matter of weeks later and he lost a lot of money too!! 

As for me ...fluid is a bit better but I have my section dates assuming he doesn't arrive before...either 7th march or 14th march - they will decide which one based on my next scan (2wks today) eeek ladies I guess I'm technically a march baby but I'd love to stay with you guys please??! 

I fainted in clinic today oooops due to my back pain - caused a right stir lol!! All ok now tho and feeling relaxed!! 

Sorry if I have forgotten anything!! 

Oh yes my oh is not being very good about staying local and is 8hrs away with work for a few days so I couldn't resist winding him up...I told him baby was arriving Monday!!!! Hahaha he was like ..are u serious ..me yep! Haha he went quiet and then said SHIT!! I then put him out of his misery and he agreed to stay more local over the next few weeks lol lol I'm so so cruel!!!!!


----------



## kealz194

Steph maybe call your mw and see what she says as I can't say I've ever had that pain but I hope your ok and it gets sorted too! Gods hands glad you spoke to your doctor and have a bit of peace of mind just take it easy!
Nimbec gosh about the fainting!!! Hope your ok! Omg those dates are not far away at all! Omg! Like a month away! Yeah it's easy enough to do, but with any Icandy it can be pricy! You get adaptors that connect to the frame where the first seat sits into then comes down the frame and sits on the baskets frame and that is where you put the second seat! It was £190 for the adaptors and second seat, and £30 for extra carseat adaptors and an extra £180 for the carry cot as the bigger one won't fit you need a smaller one! Lol junto be honest I never used the carry cot, I hated how if you went over a bump or curb that te baby would fly all I've the place so I mainly used the carseat till Paige could use the seat! So I don't get the carry cot this time! My sil has the out and about double, and although its good coz both kids are next to each other, its massive and I've seen her struggle with it, that's why I got the Icandy coz I knew I'd be having another baby soon after and its the same size as a single you just loose your basket space lol!!! Then I can just sell it once I'm done! It's in great condition! Lol x


----------



## ReadytoMum

So much to catch up on and I'm still just waking up! :sleep: Yes I know it's 10am here now.... Shhhh! 

nimbec: I guess if you're going to faint you were in the best spot to do it at least! Cruel trick on OH, but hopefully he got the message loud and clear and stays a little closer to home for the next few weeks.

n_gods_hands: hopefully LO stays put for a while yet! Try to take it easy and get as much rest as you can.

doggylover: Your wall decal is awesome!! I love it! Its so bright and colourful. I'm sure LO will love looking at too.

sweetpea: hurray for tax returns! We haven't even filed ours yet, so any possible return is still a ways away. I think we're still waiting for some employment info to be sent to us, but hopefully we can them done soon! After buying all this baby stuff we could certainly use a bank-account boost by the tax return fairy!!

kealz: excellent job on the sweet deals! I love getting things on sale, it's so satisfying! lol Glad your second seat showed up too! You'll have to take it for a spin with Paige in her seat to see how it works out and get her used to it.

Lily: I can't believe your boobs grew that much either! :wacko: I literally can't even image myself with that kind of expansion. I'm so small chested to start with that it would look completely ridiculous. I'd be happy to go up to a C. :haha:

ukgirl: What kinda ice cream cake? :winkwink:

AFM, I'm supposed to be working on a paper this morning while I wait for the change table to be delivered. But I've been awake for almost an hour now and my eyes still aren't quite fully functioning. I woke up with swollen eye lids (happens sometimes even without pregnancy because of my pillow) and my left eye is still a little puffed up, so it's watering and itchy. I guess I'll do some laundry in the meantime till it goes down and I can focus on paper writing.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## nimbec

Steph i'd call the midwiffe too, the only thing i can think of is maybe acid reflux as all bodily systems are pushed up and squished....i could be totally wrong tho!! 

kealz blimey that is pricey but i guess not as pricy as selling and buying a whole new duo pram! Good to know for the future - Thanks!! 

Readytomum ugh sorry your eyes are all puffy :( are you allergic to your pillows? poor you!! I'd use it as an excuse not to work ALL day hehe!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec: Ahh! I can't believe your LO will be here so soon! I'm so jealous that you KNOW as well! I am so so excited for you! Not long to wait now!

UKgirl: Monkey face is (I am so sorry to anyone who reads this) when a guy shaves his pubes off, then during sex he comes on the girls face, and throws the pubes on afterwards so they stick to her face...making her like a hairy monkey! :shock: I will never call my nephew monkey face again!! :haha:

Steph: No idea about the pain...definitely sounds like muscles or ligaments. I say mention it to your midwife as well.

Readytomum: Hope you are feeling better and are less puffy eyed. Has your change table arrived yet? I was also thrilled to make it up to a C cup (ok, barely!) but because my bump is so big you can't even notice!!! 

Afm... Thanks for the comments about the wall decal. I know it's expensive, and probably not to some people's tastes at all, but I just love how bright it is! And it will still suit a toddler as well, so it won't need replaced for a long while (once the baby is too big, I'll shift them to another room and pop more babies out so I can keep it up!)

I now have 3 Mondays/Tuesdays, 4 Wednesdays/Fridays and 5 Thursdays left to teach! That's only 19 more days!! (due to half term etc) I'm so excited lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

OMG doggylover I almost peed my pants!!!


----------



## nimbec

OMG doggylover sooooooo funny!!!! eeek lol!!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Urrrgh. I have sooo much to do before this baby come. Its doing my head in. I am forever looking online at the things I need to buy but I am such a tight ass I cant bare to part with my money. What a nutter.


----------



## Steph82

Omg doggylover, I used to call my dog monkey face :shock:!! Guess I will never do that again!!

And as for pooping out more babies... That sounds like a plan :thumbup::haha:
Rob said something like that this weekend... He saw a little girl and was like: we need to get one in that flavor as well soon!
Hmmm wait, are you going to be pregnant and not drink or sleep for the next year?? I didn't think so lol:haha:. As for me, I would like to enjoy being reckless and irresponsible without guilt for a little bit before I do this again ahahah

Last time I mentioned the pain to the doc, she also mentioned reflux ... Hmmm... I need to google that... Figured it had to be muscle or ligament related because of the type of pain, but lets see what scary info I can find online lol


----------



## doggylover

Glad I have suitably disgusted everyone with monkey face! :haha: it is hilarious! But yeah, nicknames for children/pets forever ruined!

Steph, someone asked me the other day when I was going for no2. I said we'll get this one out and see how that goes first! What is people's obsession with us having another one?! We haven't even got one yet!


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph I've had that exact same pain. I asked my mw at my last appointment and she said it is likely musculoskeletal pain from stretching as our uteruses keep moving higher and higher to accommodate the baby. Sometimes mine feels like tearing and sometimes it is stabbing and she said when it is the stabbing one that is likely to be the uterus pushing on a nerve somewhere in that area. She wasn't concerned. It sounds like your baby also likes to move his feet around up there so that probably isn't helping! Sorry you are having the pains too! Mine come and go so hopefully yours will go soon too and give you a break.


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: I am indeed allergic to my pillow, and always have been. It's a feather pillow which I sleep soooo much better on than any foam pillow, and I have it in double pillow case to stop the feathers poking out, but sometimes they stick through anyway. I know it's a little nuts to sleep on a pillow that I know I'm allergic to, but I've had a feather pillow since I was a kid... and I LOVE them. :dohh: I'm also allergic to my cat, but there's no way I could ever part with him either! I'm pretty sure he's allergic to himself as well, which somehow makes it better :haha:

doggylover: no change table yet! They're supposed to come between 12:00-6:00. DH will be home from work around 3:00, and I have to leave at 3:30 for work. So if they don't bring it before I leave, he'll be on waiting duty!

Steph: we've had people ask if we're planning to have any more after this one as well! In a perfect world DH and I would like three, but let's get number one out first and see how that goes before we line up to try again! Sheeesh!! 

Hmmm... what do I want to make for lunch? Answer: I don't want to make anything... I would like lunch to simply appear before me! I think I might be waiting an awfully long time.


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Steph I've had that exact same pain. I asked my mw at my last appointment and she said it is likely musculoskeletal pain from stretching as our uteruses keep moving higher and higher to accommodate the baby. Sometimes mine feels like tearing and sometimes it is stabbing and she said when it is the stabbing one that is likely to be the uterus pushing on a nerve somewhere in that area. She wasn't concerned. It sounds like your baby also likes to move his feet around up there so that probably isn't helping! Sorry you are having the pains too! Mine come and go so hopefully yours will go soon too and give you a break.

Yes! They do come and go... I was also thinking it must be stretching and that's why it hurts some days (growths spurts) and not others?!?:shrug:. Glad I'm not the only one! Why confused me, was that it gets better when I lay down for a bit... Like its taking the stress off of the area for a while :shrug:
I will check with doc next week.


----------



## Steph82

Ahaha glad I'm not the only one getting "next baby" questions. I always said, that I would love two kids close together... But I really need to see how everything works out financially. I wish that wasn't a concern but with daycare running just under $700/month per child, that's a lot to consider. 
... And... I really would like to be able to have my body to myself for a little while :blush:... Even though I have had an easy pregnancy so far, so I shouldn't feel that way...


----------



## nimbec

Readytomum ugh that must be soooo frustrating! I can relate tho - I'm allergic to hay and am a horse rider which involves feeding & being around hay but nope I could never give if up! I had 11 on the yard b4 being preggy! Lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec said:


> Readytomum ugh that must be soooo frustrating! I can relate tho - I'm allergic to hay and am a horse rider which involves feeding & being around hay but nope I could never give if up! I had 11 on the yard b4 being preggy! Lol

Actually when I think about it, I'm really a sucker for self punishment on the allergy front. I'm allergic to plants (particularly strongly scented ones) yet I used to work in a flower shop and have several plants around my apartment. I'm also allergic to dust and I currently work in a university library! :shrug: I gave up on clear nasal breathing a long time ago. lol


----------



## nimbec

Lol readytomum I bet you've forgotten what it's like to breathe normally!


----------



## kirstabelle

That makes sense Steph. We probably have some (tiny amount) of space left in our bodies that when we are lying down things shift to the side a bit instead of always pulling down and forward like when we are sitting and standing. Although having said that one of the most painful times I had that pain was in the middle of the night and it woke me up. I was like "what is this child doing to me omg" :haha: She must have gotten into some weird position that made it worse even lying down. Monkey.

I just saw on my registry that someone got us the giant 5 foot tall stuffed giraffe that I am obsessed with and thought nobody would buy us in a million years. :happydance: Cannot wait to put it in the nursery!

Speaking of nurseries, your decal is adorable Doggy Lover! I have a feeling mine will not be ready when baby comes just because of that stupid broken bookcase piece. I have asked the guy twice how long it is going to take to get the replacement piece and he just doesn't reply. The last thing he told me was just that it had been ordered and they were waiting for it to arrive. Jerks. I did paint the shelf pieces today, so when it finally gets here it just needs to be assembled. So annoying though as I would be so close to finished otherwise. :growlmad: I am going to email again on Friday for an update, as that will be a week since the last time I emailed.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> Question: I am still getting this crazy pain at the top of my bump! It feels like burning or tearing sensation. Right under my sternum in the middle. It's usually fine in the morning, and once I get to lunch time, it gets progressively worse. If I lay down for 30 min or so, it will stop hurting for a bit :shrug:. I'm at a loss as to what it could be! Checked my ab muscles (to see if they were tearing) but they are at the normal 1-2 finger width. Is there a ligament that holds that part of the belly? I don't have any other stretching pains

That sounds a lot like the indigestion/heartburn/reflux (I assume) I've gotten with both of my pregnancies. I got it every day for about 2 weeks with my first and have had it only a handful of times with this one. It's excruciating and not like any kind of heartburn I've ever had not pregnant. Nothing seems to help me more than a tall glass of milk and lying down. Neither thing alone has helped me much, and antacids have been useless in my case. :shrug:


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Question: I am still getting this crazy pain at the top of my bump! It feels like burning or tearing sensation. Right under my sternum in the middle. It's usually fine in the morning, and once I get to lunch time, it gets progressively worse. If I lay down for 30 min or so, it will stop hurting for a bit :shrug:. I'm at a loss as to what it could be! Checked my ab muscles (to see if they were tearing) but they are at the normal 1-2 finger width. Is there a ligament that holds that part of the belly? I don't have any other stretching pains
> 
> That sounds a lot like the indigestion/heartburn/reflux (I assume) I've gotten with both of my pregnancies. I got it every day for about 2 weeks with my first and have had it only a handful of times with this one. It's excruciating and not like any kind of heartburn I've ever had not pregnant. Nothing seems to help me more than a tall glass of milk and lying down. Neither thing alone has helped me much, and antacids have been useless in my case. :shrug:Click to expand...

But doesn't heartburn get worse if you lay down?? :shrug: I've also had mild heartburn at the same time, which is resolved with two tums... And the stretchy pain never travels above my bump... It's almost like a bruise or sore spot about 1 square inch big, center, top bump! It's very strange lol

Little spy, since you are very knowledgable on baby carriers... Have you heard of the Baby K'Tan? They sell it at the store that I registered at an it seems to be the latest trend?!?


----------



## maybesoon

Hey Ladies!!!

Sorry I haven't been on the last couple of days. It's been really crazy. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm going to try to get all caught up on the reading...

Had my doctor's appointment yesterday. Mason is good, spinning in circles, my cervix is closed & long (woohoo). But she reiterated that if my contractions (cramps I've been having) get more frequent then 4/hr or 10 minutes apart &/or I start spotting/bleeding I'm to head straight to the ER!!! ummmm I know it's just in case, but that scares the crap out of me. I am signed up for my epidural ($200.00) video. I'm watching it next Friday on the 15th. I seriously don't want to take a chance of going into labor & not being able to have an epidural!!!!!

Ok, off to try & catch up on the posts!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Little Spy! I was just thinking about you as I was standing in the deli staring into the Ben and Jerry's freezer deciding what to pick... I picked Oatmeal Cookie Chunk, you know to prepare for lactation :haha: Its nice to see you, I missed you :flower:

Little Spy will prob know more about your carrier Steph, but the one thing I do know about that one is that it is pretty much like a moby wrap that you don't have to wrap, which makes it easier to use. I think the only downside to it is that because you don't wrap it they are sized so the one that fits you might not fit your DH, for instance. I thought about getting that one too, but then I scored a free hand-me-down moby wrap and thought getting two stretchy carriers might be overkill. And the way you describe that pain you get is exactly, exactly like mine. Just that little triangle patch between ribs and bump. So weird. I am glad someone else gets that weird pain so that I feel less weird, although obviously would like it to go away for both of us since its uncomfortable. I wonder if it will resolve itself eventually, like when you work out the same muscle every day and it stops hurting as much. Yes, ask your doctor about it too and we will compare notes. I have my usual midwife at my appt tomorrow (last time I had a stand-in) so I will ask her also.


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, i'm glad someone else shares my weird pain :haha:. and thank you for the info on the wrap! :thumbup:

Maybesoon, yay on a successful appointment and scan! did you get some pictures??


----------



## ooSweetPea

Appt today went well - bp and urine good, sugars good, baby good, and measuring spot on for fundal height which was surprising as I feel like a whale lately! Got a (well meaning) lecture about getting to hospital ASAP when I go into labor as she thinks it will go even faster than last time since I've been 70% effaced for weeks. Made everything seem very real all of a sudden! Also told me I'll be induced between 39-40 weeks bc of the GD, however she doesn't see me getting that far anyway - and honestly I don't either. I said my goal was 36-37 and she seemed like that was a reasonable target to get to with my history so I was happy about that. 

Here's my first bump pic of the pregnancy - kept meaning to but with a toddler pregnancy is def a whole different ball game!
 



Attached Files:







83F6F90C-8547-4260-B742-CE19F6446484-29735-0000363D099D0B94.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Steph82

SweetPea you look great :thumbup:
Geez I can't believe you/we are getting so close already :wacko:

My chihuahua was sleeping on my the other night and I had to take a pic .. He was using my bump as a pillow :haha:
I also tried to get a picture of my dimming lamp (not sure why I'm so excited about them lol sorry)...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Steph82

It's only let me attach one pic :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kirstabelle

Love the pendant and the wall color Steph! And even though I can only see a smidgen of it the red rug definitely looks fab, your DH is wrong just as you said!

Sweet Pea you look great!! You do not look at all big and definitely not like a "whale"! Hope you make it to your goal, that is coming up soon!! And sounds like everything else is going very well for your pregnancy, yay!

Maybe soon, what is an epidural video and why does it cost $200? Glad Mason is looking good!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Woohooo!!! The change table is assembled! It matches the crib so nicely too. :happydance: So that's all of our big furniture for in there taken care of now. We get our curtain rod and chair cushions on the weekend so then we can hang the curtains and the chair won't look so bare.

I hung up most of the wall stuff tonight as well because I couldn't help it! I still need to figure out a way to attach the carpets together, we need a thicker change pad for the change table, and then we still need all the little details stuff. We need some baskets for the change table, bedding for the crib and a sheet for change table, some sort of lamp so we can change in the dark without using the big light, and I want to find some small shelves for displaying stuff on too, as well as put up the rest of the Dr. Seuss wall decals. So nursery wise we're pretty much set except for fiddling stuff.

Now we just need to get the stroller, car seat, monitors, diapers, wipes.... etc. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle, I know people will say getting the nursery done doesn't matter before LO arrives as they don't use it, but its nice to get everything finished and ready for LO. And not have to try and juggle a new baby with decorating! Fingers crossed your bookcase gets sorted soon.

Sweetpea- glad the appointment went well again :) and what a beautiful picture! You look amazing!

Steph lol at your dog!!! I wonder if he can hear LO when he leans on you like that? And love the lamp!

Readytomum: that's great about the nursery being more or less done!!! Any pictures?! 

Afm, parents evening again tonight :dohh: not fun.


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies! Well I was hoping for a lie in - no such look the boiler people want to service it at 7.30am ....really!!! Grrrrrr so annoying!! I have struggled to sleep and the one day I am sleeping I get woken up by my alarm :( 

Steph your chi looks really cute - mine does that too...infact sometimes he lays ontop of the bump until bubs says get off which can be really amusing in its self! Love your nursery - it's gorgeous! 

Readytomum yay on the nursery front!! Whoo hoo! Gosh I can't believe we are all at this point, in some ways it seems only like weeks ago we where worrying about our our babies sticking and getting to the 12 wk scan - now we are nearly ready to deliver them eeeek! I almost had a panic attack last night as reality hit that I have 4 weeks max 5 left suddenly I was worried about him being healthy, the c section, being a mum, coping and just about everything you could imagine! Not helped by watching obem and reading the preemie thread on here (wanted to see if any others had had 36/37 weekers) hmmm I will not be going back there it was heart wrenching (not 36/37 wks) listing to ladies who have bubs at 25-28 weeks :( but I think in general odds are pretty good at 36/37 oh god I'm stressing!! Feeling guilty that I can't keep him in longer due to my back and also fluid :( 

Seeetpea you look fab!! 

Maybesoon what's this $200 for a video thing? 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## nimbec

Oh god I think morning sickness is returning :( hoping its just that my alarm woke me up from a deep sleep!! Fx


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum it's a triple chocolate gateau :D It has my name on it for sunday I think  Yay for the nursery almost being done!! Can't wait to see pictures!!

Steph those lights are beautiful :) 

nimbec I've been feeling a bit queasy in the mornings lately too but that might be from my uti, I'm hoping so anyway lol Hope you feel better xx 

Sorry to anyone I missed, we went out after school last night, we told the kids we had to go food shopping then took them to pizza hut. Connie almost exploded haha. It was great. I haven't been out to a restraunt for a while since being pregnant and it brought me and Aaron a bit closer too :) 

Benson was wriggling ALL night, I kept waking up because of it, I think he has finally gone head down I hope he stays there this time, it's like he can't decide whats better lol. I feel massive this morning, there is a picture on my facebook xx 

Doggylover- I hope parents evening flies by for you tonight :hugs: how come you have had 2 so close together? x

I was wondering, and only if everyone wants to.. if we should do a skype conference chat, I know we all live so far away from each other and there is little hope of us meeting up but we could have a virtual coffee morning/evening depending on where you are lol... We would have to find a time that suits everyone. It's just an idea but I think it could be nice :) xx 

Anyways I'm going to tidy up now and beg Aaron to buy me some new boots mine are fucked and I can't keep wearing my gym trainers because they are the only shoes I can get on my feet without help now. Hope you all have a nice day xxx


----------



## doggylover

I am hearing the words triple chocolate gateau, and I am jealous! 

This term is when we have all our parents evenings - 5 in total, one for each year group. Usually they are spaced out so they are every two weeks, so I don't know why these two are crammed together. 

I didn't even know there was such a thing as a skype conference call! We don't have skype (we use facetime to talk to the in laws) but yep, definitely could download it for that!


----------



## nimbec

Yes sounds like a fab idea ...I don't have Skype either but can download it :) 

Yummy chocolate gateau I could eat thy now and it's only 10.20am here lol!! I seem to have uncontrollable chocolate cravings at the moment :( 

I just called my Midwiffe because I'm missing all Antenatel classes as they clash with consultant appts and hospital scans I was asking if I could join another group esp as I'm running short on time...how amazing are my midwifes ...they are coming to me for the afternoon!!! Couldn't believe it! They said as I was struggling with my back and been in/out hospital they would come to my house :) she is bringing student but I don't mind at all I'm just so grateful!! 1 gold star!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec that's great!!! What service! Well done NHS on this occassion!

Also, I had a student midwife at my last appointment, and I quite liked it. She spent so much longer feeling about so it was great!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nimbec if you have any questions about late term preemies feel free to ask me if the preemie threads scare you! I had a 35 weeker so can probably help you out pretty well with what to expect for 35-37 weeks :flow:


----------



## nimbec

Sweetpea that would be amazing!! I'm a bit confused as to what will happen ie special care or not? Will he be able to breast feed or have to be syringe/bottle fed and all the other millions of worries/questions any advice info would be greatly appreciated!! How's your Lo now? X


----------



## Steph82

Readytomum, you must post some pictures!!!!

Candy, your kids looked very excited to be out to eat :thumbup:. I was actually a bit jealous lol.

Nimbec, the pic of Bently (that's his name I hope) curled up in a little ball was just adorable!!!!! I can't believe he fits on top of your bump :haha:... Too cute... 
My little chi that was fully grown at 2 lbs, used to jump up and sit on my boobs, when I was watching tv :dohh:. 
Not to scare you, but she tried to follow me out the door one day (I'm guessing) and fell down the stairs... I found her an hour later when I got home :cry:. After that, I swore to never get another tiny tiny one again (even though I know it was a freak accident). Granted, she was not very bright (had more of the personality of a squirrel lol)... But just keep your little angel away from all stairs


----------



## Steph82

This was actually a picture I her, sitting on my sisters boobs lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

Aww Steph that must have been awful :( im so sorry!!! lovely pic and yes Bentley does exactly that!! He's never far away but when I'm going out much to his disgust he is just in the kitchen with his bed a radiator (specially for him lol) and toys so it keeps him out of harms way. Mind you he frightens me as flies up & down the stairs !!


----------



## Steph82

Awe what a sweet little baby :flower:
... If he can run up and down the stairs, then you have a nothing to worry about!!! :thumbup: aurora would pace back and forth at the top, not sure what to do ... But again, she was NOT smart at all..


----------



## doggylover

Steph that is so sad about your little dog :(

My dog also likes to sit on me. He is 35kg (or roughly 80lbs) though...........


----------



## ReadytoMum

All this talk about dogs makes me want a dog soooooo badly! DH won't let me get one till we get a house though. :nope: I know it's the reasonable thing to do, because I want a BIG dog, but sometimes I just get so tired of waiting!! My cat thinks he's a dog and is affectionate to the point of annoyance, so at least that helps. lol

I'll post some pictures of the nursery Sunday night after we get the curtains up and the cushions on the chair!! :happydance: I couldn't get to sleep last night. I don't know if it's because I was all wound about from working in the nursery or what... LO wouldn't stop wiggling around either. Then when I finally did fall asleep I had *messed up* dreams. I feel like a nap is going to be in order later today!

nimbec: I don't know much about early babies, but my doctor has told me before several times that 37 weeks is actually considered full term... so if you make it to 36 or 37 weeks I think the medical aid would be very minimal for LO. 

ukgirl: Mmmmm.... that cake sounds yummy!! And so does Pizza Hut! 

doggylover: Parent night again? Yikes. Hopefully it goes by quickly and without incident. 

Steph: so sorry to hear about your little pooch! I'm always really paranoid around small dogs that I'll end up stepping on them or something. Super cute pic with your sister though! My cat likes to stand there too, except he's closer to 12 lbs! heh


----------



## Steph82

12 lbs??? Oh boy lol

80lbs doggylover??? Bwahahahaha, I'm not sure I have a bra strong enough to hold that weight ahahahahha!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Ladies! I have the 3d/4d scan on Saturday & I will post pics as soon as I can! The $200.00 for the epidural is a deposit you have to pay to watch the video. The video is a requirement before you can have an epidural when you go into labor.


----------



## nimbec

Hahaha blooming heck Doggylover! That's so cool tho that he sits with you!!

Thanks readytomum I'm hoping that is the case! 

Maybesoon bloody hell that's ridiculous just to watch a video OMG!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

You can watch an epidural video on youtube for free haha xx

Doggylover I hope parents evening goes quickly xx

all the talk about little doggies almost makes me want one.. Im a cat person though x

I told Connie and Lucas when they got home that today is the day they talk to daddy on skype Lucas told me he was fed up because daddy makes fun of him and Connie told me that its true and that her dad would rather be with his friends than play wih her because last week she tried tonplay a game online with him which he was already playing but told her he couldnt play with her because he didnt want to let his friend down. I was so angry that my children were saying these things at four and six years old that today we are accidently forgetting to go on skype! Im not sure yet if I will follow throuh with it but Im so angry right now.


----------



## maybesoon

Exactly Candy! What makes it worse is I have had of them for my back. Ok it's not exactly the same type medicine but it's the same darn procedure & I didn't have to watch a stupid video to get them done. It's just a stupid "cover your ass" "we love money" thing. But I want to make darn sure I get it done so I have the chance to have one if I choose to during labor!!!

Dogs??? OH gosh... We have my 2 Great Danes, dh's little chihuahua & his little mixed moppet puppy. Let me tell you the 2 little ones are the "bad" ones. The little chihuahua of course thinks she is 7 foot tall & 300 lbs. She also thinks she is QUEEN of the castle (I remind her almost daily she isn't)!!! The little moppet mixed mutt is horrible. She gets into everything & tears up any/everything she can get ahold of. We have tried everything in the world to stop her behavior, but nothing seems to work. Even last night she had one of Audry's (7yr old) toys. I took it away from her & went to spank her & she started trying to bite me. All I could think was "you weigh all of 5lbs.... really". Dh get tickled because my danes are literally like children. I talk & treat them as if they were true human kids. He made the comment the other day about how my dogs mind & behave better than his kids or dogs.


----------



## nimbec

Grrrrr Ukgirl that's awful what a git!!!! The only thing I would think of is if he could use it against you in anyway? As long as he can't then go for it! 

Maybesoon that's so funny! I have to admit my chi is a bit like a spoilt child..he is not destructive in anyway tho just a bit demanding of you to play with him at times - and also sits and shakes when u eat hoping he will get a nibble - he makes me feel guilty so I give in and give him some so it's totally my fault lol!!! I'd love to see him with a Great Dane haha!


----------



## ukgirl23

I decided that too Nimbec, the whole two wrongs don't make it right saying, so I put them on skype but Lucas doesn't want to be on the camera because he says his dad made fun of him, after about 5 minutes of chatting they got bored and run away and played in another room, he said he was going to go because they weren't talking so I told the kids their dad was going and they just carried on playing so I told him they weren't bothered.. I'm still kinda mad at him so I put it bluntly then he was asking to talk to Connie about what happened but I don't want her to be told that she's wrong for feeling that way about him playing with his friends instead of talking to her. He said he couldn't be ruse to his friends so I said he was being just as rude to his kids and that they are amazing and deserve better and he hung up on me... :/ I'm thinking I may call the CPS worker who is on our case because I'm really worried about my kids they are so young and to be saying those things makes me want to rip his face off lol 

maybesoon do you really have to pay that much money to have the choice of an epidural during labour?? what if you dont need an epidural do you get your money back? what if you have to have an emcs?? they have to give a spinal block for that :/ they can't refuse it then surely?? 

I've become the master of catching things before they fall!! I can't really bend down anymore so when my kids knock something down I have the reflexes of a cat!! haha just had to share that because I'm rather proud of my new skills


----------



## nimbec

Good for u candy! You are clearly the better person! I would 100% call the case worker and explain what has happened. Also i'd make notes of times dates ect that things like these happen. (((hugs)))

Quick question... do newborn babys wear hats in the house? or just outside?


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> Quick question... do newborn babys wear hats in the house? or just outside?

I think it depends on the temperature, for instance it is quite chilly right now in my apartment and I would wear a cotton hat on baby.

I love all the details about your doggies! I miss mine so much.:cry:

The nursery is ready!!! I just got my car seat too!!! And tomorrow I might get my stroller as well :thumbup: I feel acomplished :happydance:

A total paradox: my mom helped out with picking up the car seat as it was raining, and she came over to see the nursery. She saw my new cloth nappies and she started playing with them: she actually said they look amazing and she loves them. I don't know if she realized they are actual nappies for a baby to pee and poo in them, she might have thought something else but she genuinely likes them :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Candy, way to go!!! I think you did the right thing and let the kids "tell him off". If you had not skyped, then he would have held it against you later! This way, he def felt that the kids did not want to talk :thumbup:
Maybesoon, I'm surprised as well. Is it your insurance that requires you to watch the movie (and pay) just in case you need it?? I've never heard of it... But surely, I would be doing the same as you, since I def want the option later on!

Question about baby positioning:
I've been under the assumption that baby is head down (since I always feel the hiccups very low in my pelvis). The kicks are always above my belly button an usually on the right (actually... I hardly feel kicks on the left). 
But.. I read on spinning baby, that if kicks are right top and head is down, that the baby butt should be left. But... I always feel (and see) a huge lump on the right side of my belly!?! :shrug:. Can baby back/butt be right and kick right as well???? 
Just these last few days, I've been feeling lots of kicks top right all the way to the side (like in line with my hip bone and not center like before).

I'm so confused :wacko:


----------



## maybesoon

nimbec it's pretty funny because the chi LOVES my oldest Great Dane! They cuddle together all the time! We are bad about letting them all have our left overs after meal time & they know it. But I was always very strict with my GDs not allowing them into the kitchen until everyone was done eating & it was time for cleanup. Last thing I need is a huge Great Dane trying to eat out of everyone's plates at the table!!!


----------



## maybesoon

It's not an insurance requirement for the video, it's a hospital/anesthesiologist requirement. The deposit is a non refundable payment. If I use the epidural then it will go towards that fee, if I don't use the epidural... well it's money down the drain. But, this is my first & I darn sure want to make sure I have the option if I decide I can't handle the pain (which I'm sure that will be the case)!!!! I guess for me it's the frustration of having to take time off of work to watch a stupid 9 minute video because they only show it Monday-Friday from 8am to 5pm.... It's just one more thing I'm going to have to take off work for & it doesn't help with the way my boss has been acting lately...


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily Im.glad your mum likes the nappies everyone thinks Im mad doing cloth nappies they say its a waste of money as they are just going to get pooed in.... :/ 

nimbec mine wore hats inside for the first three months atleast but I lived in Norway then however it was summer then so Im quite unsure I will ask my midwife when I see her next time xx 

maybesoon I understand it now. Its so bad that hey do it that way. surely they should only charge you for the drugs and prceedures you actually used. America sounds so expensive xx 

Thanks steph he has a lot to answer for I think xx


----------



## maybesoon

I couldn't agree more Candy! It's insane... But I guess they know most women would rather be safe than sorry!!! 

Steph, Mason is a spinner, he spins constantly & the last couple of days & nights I have had cramps so bad I can't get comfortable or sleep at all. Last night I was cramping so bad it was making me nauseous... But my doc said on Tuesday that he was still high (which I find crazy because he feels so low) and of course spinning so no head down yet.... I swear he will be like his father & be difficult when the time comes most likely trying to bare his arse first!!!!


----------



## stmw

hey all,

Just a quick one before I bath DD- they dont need to wear hats in the house :)

back later xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec/steph/doggylover: Here's a pic of my cat in his favourite position! Whenever I sit in my recliner he comes and lays across my ENTIRE front. He sort of sits on my lap and stretches out over the whole bump and up onto my chest. Furry little beast!
 



Attached Files:







Hadrian and Bump.jpg
File size: 135 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maybesoon

awww ReadytoMum so cute!!!


----------



## Steph82

Omg ReadytoMum that is adorable!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Here is a pic of our great dane & chi sleeping together. This is how they spend most of their time while in the house!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 005.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Readytomum that is so cute!! And maybesoon that is so cool - they look like best buddies!! 

Ok I think I'm being neurotic but bubs has been moving like crazy all day like really big movements its not actually quite painful - should I be worried? Or just accept I've got a hyper one lol!!


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, I love that picture!!!!!! Makes me want to climb up and cuddle with them lol

Nimbec, I wouldn't think that too much movement is a problem but idk... Maybe give ur MW a call??


----------



## nimbec

Bentley currently on my bump! He looks huge here as he is sprawled accross me! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## doggylover

Just a quick catch up for me

Ukgirl: poor Lucas and connie feeling that way about their dad :( it's awful that Lucas thinks he's being made fun of - what kind of message is that to send to a child? And seriously...who cares about being rude to friends when you should be concentrating on your kids? He is the worst :growlmad: 

Nimbec: I would just put a hat on outside. I read something recently that said they don't need to even wear them in hospital, even though hats what you always see/are told :shrug:

Lily: great news about your mum being excited about the cloth! I think when you see them it would be impossible not to be won over by the cuteness!

Steph: baby positioning with me is EXACTLY the same. My midwife said baby is head down, back on the right, and I've always felt the kicks on my right, now it's mid- high belly I get movement. But I also get a 'bulge' on my right and haven't a clue what's going on either! I thought it was a head or butt too at first, but since midwife said baby is head down I've become more confused! 

Readytomum: your at is gorgeous!! I am a dog person (hence the name!) but we have a cat too and I do have a soft spot for them. What a cutie he is! I can't remember his name...but I know it's something cool?! 

Maybesoon: that picture is too cute! Your Great Dane is just gorgeous! And they look so comfy!

Since we are sharing dogs...these are our two chocolate boys, the one on the right is 88lbs :shock: and he is such a big baby and so petted! I have two golden labs as well (the chocolate boys live with my parents as it wasn't fair to move them when I moved out) but can't seem to add a second pic...

Afm, parents evening was hectic - 4-6.15pm non-stop talking. I'm exhausted!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Bentley currently on my bump! He looks huge here as he is sprawled accross me! Lol

Bwahahahha he is the king of his castle!!!! Sweet little boy has no clue what he will soon be up against lol


----------



## nimbec

Doggy lover they are gorgeous!! 

Lol Steph I know - I'm hoping that he will curl up next to me whilst I have baby ...maybe I'm being naive but he spends lots of time by the fire anyway! 

Doggylover pleased u survived now go and relax!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Just a quick catch up for me
> 
> Ukgirl: poor Lucas and connie feeling that way about their dad :( it's awful that Lucas thinks he's being made fun of - what kind of message is that to send to a child? And seriously...who cares about being rude to friends when you should be concentrating on your kids? He is the worst :growlmad:
> 
> Nimbec: I would just put a hat on outside. I read something recently that said they don't need to even wear them in hospital, even though hats what you always see/are told :shrug:
> 
> Lily: great news about your mum being excited about the cloth! I think when you see them it would be impossible not to be won over by the cuteness!
> 
> Steph: baby positioning with me is EXACTLY the same. My midwife said baby is head down, back on the right, and I've always felt the kicks on my right, now it's mid- high belly I get movement. But I also get a 'bulge' on my right and haven't a clue what's going on either! I thought it was a head or butt too at first, but since midwife said baby is head down I've become more confused!
> 
> Readytomum: your at is gorgeous!! I am a dog person (hence the name!) but we have a cat too and I do have a soft spot for them. What a cutie he is! I can't remember his name...but I know it's something cool?!
> 
> Maybesoon: that picture is too cute! Your Great Dane is just gorgeous! And they look so comfy!
> 
> Since we are sharing dogs...these are our two chocolate boys, the one on the right is 88lbs :shock: and he is such a big baby and so petted! I have two golden labs as well (the chocolate boys live with my parents as it wasn't fair to move them when I moved out) but can't seem to add a second pic...
> 
> Afm, parents evening was hectic - 4-6.15pm non-stop talking. I'm exhausted!

Awe doggylover, labs are soo sweet and gentle! I always wanted to have a black lab when I had a baby (mostly because we had one when I was growing up and there was NOTHING that dog would not let us do :haha:... He used to wear dresses, get pushed around in a stroller, slept next to our cribs....). Unfortunately, I live in a condo and having a big dog would just not be fair to him/her. :cry:

I'm glad you also seem to have a "righty" that kicks right. I kept reading that if a large bulge is on one side, that the kicks are on the other :shrug:! I'm fairly certain (with my expertise baby positioning knowledge :haha:) that the right side bulge is baby back and butt.
As of this afternoon, I believe that Grayson is still small enough to lay right and kick right... Basically at a 45% angle from the floor, with the head at the lower part. Would that make sense???


----------



## doggylover

That makes total sense - I think I sometimes over estimate how big baby is in there, so your idea makes a lot of sense for my LO as well :thumbup: this is where I got to my appointment next week and find out baby isn't head down at all and I've been wrong this whole time :haha: I'm not the best with positioning, I'm just going on what midwife said, but baby could easily flip!

I've only ever had labs, and I love them. Had a black one first, then a lab/collie cross, then 4 more labs! I agree they are so gentle, ours would let you do anything at all!! Just big dopes! My dh used to hate labs, as everyone in his hometown had them and they were all really fat, but I converted him, and now he loves them too!


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, I have my appointment on Monday next week... That will be the first time that I get told why position he is in :haha:. I just use my own process of elimination to try and figure it out lol. Just would like to know what part of him I am patting :haha:


----------



## doggylover

I remember Candy saying once when she was pregnant with Lucas she used to pat his bum, and I since my mw told me roughly what position baby is in I've been doing that at times as I like the sound of it...but am probably actually patting it's knees or something :haha:

:growlmad: I am trying to book car hire for our trip to England in August and no matter how many times I try to book it on different websites...nothing happens! Damn Europcar enticing me in with their deals and then giving me nothing!


----------



## maybesoon

doggylover & nimbec LOVE the pics!!!

doggylover I LOVE labs. They are such sweet cuddle bugs! But I'm a big dog lover. Almost the bigger they are the more I love them!!! I've never been big on the small ankle biters so it's taken some time for me to get used to the chi. 

nimbec, Mason never stops moving. I keep saying hes ADD/ADHD already. And I'm pretty sure he's got my Daddy's nervous foot tick where he shakes his feet even when sleeping!!!

lol... Check this pic out..... All 4 dogs on the couch. The 2 little ones are piled up on top of the great danes who are piled up on one end of the couch leaving room for someone to sit with them!!! It's so funny because one of the danes alone can stretch out & take up the entire couch by herself & yet they can curl up on one of the cussions.
 



Attached Files:







Palamar, MinKota, Jasmine & Pearl.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ukgirl23

All your pets are so cute lol doggylover Luke still likes getting his bum pat when hes sad haha xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys I am still stalking you all :)

Vent alert! 

Found out I havd gd today . Well the doctors receptionist said the doctor has written results suggests gd refer to midwife do you think that means I defo have it? Been trying to get in touch with the midwife all day. I am panicking! I feel like I have got everything during this pregnancy ... Rehsus -, spd, high bp, gbs and now gd.... Is it because I am overweight? Finding it hard to fit all the extra appointments with work...I don't get paid for appointments and work over an hour away so it takes a whole afternoon/ morning....sorry just venting!


----------



## ooSweetPea

nimbec said:


> Sweetpea that would be amazing!! I'm a bit confused as to what will happen ie special care or not? Will he be able to breast feed or have to be syringe/bottle fed and all the other millions of worries/questions any advice info would be greatly appreciated!! How's your Lo now? X

For a 36-37 weeker (37 weeks is considered full term however 39 weeks is optimal - see march of dimes website for info on that) USUALLY special care is not needed however some 36 weekers do spend a day or two in just to regulate breathing and body temp, and to establish feeding as sometimes they are a little slow to start with eating. Jaundice is another big issue with any late preterm baby and some have to go under the lights or use a special lighted blanket for a few days. Some hospitals let you take the lighted blanket home so that the baby doesn't need to stay at the hospital but that all depends how severe of a case they have. Many of them are lazy feeders so losing weight is another big issue that can put them into special care as they don't have as much to lose as a 38-40 weeker and it can get 'critical' more quickly. At 35 weeks all the same issues apply but are obviously more common because of the earlier gestation. It's very iffy whether a 35 weeker will need special care, mine did not but something like 80% or so born at 35 weeks do (35+0, not 35+6 iykwim?)

As far as nursing, I had a very rough time because DS would get worn out within minutes and fall asleep at the breast, and barely get anything. That coupled with the fact that my milk didn't come in for almost 10 days after he was born (tried hand expressing and then pumping and got almost nothing until BAM overload on day 10!) and he began to lose weight very quickly. At birth he was 6 lbs 2 oz and within two and a half days he was down to 5 lbs 6 oz. I started supplementing with a special high calorie preemie formula (similac neosure) and gave it with a syringe for a few days (maybe 2?) and then switched to a bottle. I still tried to BF during this time but by the time he would finish the syringes or bottle and I would get him latched on (he had an amazing latch from day 1 which I was really fortunate with) he would nurse for like a minute and fall asleep. He started gaining pretty quickly on the neosure and although my milk did come in about 1 1/2 weeks after birth I made the choice to switch to exclusively preemie formula because it had extra calories and he was gaining so well and I didn't want to derail the ever important preemie weight gain. It's hard to say whether BF will work out or not HOWEVER I believe I could have after my milk came in as he did latch very well and dropping the bottles would have left more energy for him to nurse - you'll just have to assess your own situation and figure out what is best for you! It is entirely possible though! There are many paths I could have gone down with feeding and chose what I thought was best at the time :)

DS was also born with bilateral clubfoot (totally unrelated to coming early) so that was another thing to deal with on top of the prematurity - and really all in all it wasn't that bad. He was jaundiced and I had to take him for a lot of bloodwork the first few days but as soon as I switched him exclusively to formula it cleared very quickly (as I think he was getting more liquids in to flush out the bad stuff than my breasts were giving him). He was a very lazy eater at the beginning and it could be difficult to keep him awake through a whole bottle pretty frequently (had to constantly lightly flick the bottoms of his feet to keep him awake, sounds cruel but it was the only thing thing that worked!) so those two things were our biggest hurdles for a 35 weeker. At 36-37 weeks I imagine that'll be what to expect only a little easier!

After starting neosure he flew through the centiles and has been at about 75th centile for height and weight since he was about 3-4 months old. We stopped the special high calorie formula around 4-5 months. You would never quess he was 5 weeks early (people say all the time he was more than 35 weeks when born but going by early ultrasound and especially charting - I am positive it was exactly 35!) as he grew so quickly and is really a bruiser now, which he totally gets from daddy haha. He hit all his milestones on time, and walked (even after clubfoot treatment) and was speaking single words before a year. He's been talking a TON since just after a year and started short sentences a few months ago - may be biased but I think he is really bright for his age! Anyhow what I'm trying to say is at 35-37 weeks I think you can expect a baby to be pretty equal on meeting milestones as a termie, after about the first 2-3 months generally.


----------



## Steph82

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys I am still stalking you all :)
> 
> Vent alert!
> 
> Found out I havd gd today . Well the doctors receptionist said the doctor has written results suggests gd refer to midwife do you think that means I defo have it? Been trying to get in touch with the midwife all day. I am panicking! I feel like I have got everything during this pregnancy ... Rehsus -, spd, high bp, gbs and now gd.... Is it because I am overweight? Finding it hard to fit all the extra appointments with work...I don't get paid for appointments and work over an hour away so it takes a whole afternoon/ morning....sorry just venting!

Sarah, did you take the 1 hour Glucose test or the 3 hour one? I know in the US we have to take the 1 hour test, and depending on those results, we then have to take the 3 hour test. So maybe you just "failed" the first one and will need further testing to determine if you may have it!?! I would not worry too much, as I am certain, they would make it more of an issue for you to change diet and what not if you did have it :shrug:

Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I'm definitely a dog person as well actually... it's sort of random how I ended up with a cat, but it's because he's so un "cat-like" that it worked out. Growing up we had a black lab, and same as everyone else has said, that poor dog was put through it all and she was such an angel about it! Then we had a lab/shepherd mix and she was a little nuts and unfortunatey we had to put her down because she was so over-protective we were worried she might bite someone.

In my ideal world I would love to have a huge property outside of town, and I would want several dogs and a few horses, maybe even a few sheep or goats! I love goats. My favourite dog breeds are: labs, irish setters, bernese mountain dogs, shepherds, huskys, and newfoundlanders! I like big puppies! :cloud9:

I have no idea which way baby is facing most of the time either, but I usually feel kicks just below my bellow button and often on the right side...? But I also usually feel a bulge on the right side? So I don't know how LO can kick that way and also have his bum/back on that side? :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Sarah - hopefully the failed GD test is a one off, and when you go to your mw for further info all will work out. I think it's just one of those things, and just unfortunate that you seem to have been lumbered with everything :(

Readytomum: I would love some donkeys, horses and goats! We do own some land by my parents house, but we rent that out so can't stick anything on it. One day...

, I don't know if any of you ladies on fb saw the video I "liked" last night? My husband out it up of our year old lab getting out of his pen. He pulled other wire back with his teeth and paws, and then squeezed out through the little gap it created! Smarter than he looks! So dh is now out screwing a board of wood over what we thought was a secure gate! Otherwise he goes nuts and wrecks the garden (the dog, not dh!) I can't wait til I'm off so they don't have to be in their pen, I hate leaving them in there.


----------



## lily28

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys I am still stalking you all :)
> 
> Vent alert!
> 
> Found out I havd gd today . Well the doctors receptionist said the doctor has written results suggests gd refer to midwife do you think that means I defo have it? Been trying to get in touch with the midwife all day. I am panicking! I feel like I have got everything during this pregnancy ... Rehsus -, spd, high bp, gbs and now gd.... Is it because I am overweight? Finding it hard to fit all the extra appointments with work...I don't get paid for appointments and work over an hour away so it takes a whole afternoon/ morning....sorry just venting!

Oh Sarah, many hugs hun... :hugs: You are right to be venting, that's a lot to take. I know that weight does play a role in gd and bp -not always-, but not the rest. However many "healthy" weight women develop all the conditions you mention so you shouldn't feel guilty. It will all be fine if you follow your midwife's and doctor's advice.


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou so much sweet pea it's lovely to hear from someone who has been through it!!! 

Hugs Sarah fx its wrong but pls dont feel bad (((hugs))))

Doggylover haha propper escape artist lol 

Well my mum & husband are coming down today for the weekend so I may not be able to get on here - I will be reading at night in bed but may not be able to reply until Monday! This is the last time ill see mum without having a baby!! 

Hope you all have a good weekend!!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec that is a scary thought isn't it?! Next weekend my in laws are over and it's the last time we'll see them without a baby (fingers crossed!) and it just seems so surreal!

Have a great weekend with them, let your mum spoil you!


----------



## kealz194

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys I am still stalking you all :)
> 
> Vent alert!
> 
> Found out I havd gd today . Well the doctors receptionist said the doctor has written results suggests gd refer to midwife do you think that means I defo have it? Been trying to get in touch with the midwife all day. I am panicking! I feel like I have got everything during this pregnancy ... Rehsus -, spd, high bp, gbs and now gd.... Is it because I am overweight? Finding it hard to fit all the extra appointments with work...I don't get paid for appointments and work over an hour away so it takes a whole afternoon/ morning....sorry just venting!

Aw Hun apart from the rehsus-, you sound exactly like me! The same thing happened with the doc or me with gd, and on top of gbs you just feel like wtf? Lol! Are you in the uk? I found out about gd about 4-5 weeks ago, ty sent me to the hospital to see a diabetic doctor, they gave me a kit to measure you blood sugar levels an hour after every meal and hopefully you can manage it through diet which is what I am trying to do! It's not because your over weight, though it doesn't help, I too am over weight! But basically the placenta is the cause, we have super placentas which means instead of giving baby half our nutrients, it gives baby all of it so we as mummies feel weak and tired and can't handle certain sugars and makes our little bubbas super full. Try not to worry until you see you mw! You will prob have more appointments now, I have an appointment every 2 weeks and you will have extra scans to check on baby's growth! Your not alone if you need to chat about it all I know what your going through! Xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Well another week has passed & we are getting closer & closer. I still can't believe that in approximately 11 weeks or less I will be holding my little Mason. It just doesn't seem real.... I never thought in a million years it would fly by so fast after waiting & trying so long.... Dh said to me last night while I was rubbing & patting my tummy "You are going to miss feeling him move so much in just a short few months" My reply "Nope, I can't wait to have him in my arms & actually be able to see him & play with him". EEEKKKK!!! Sometimes it still doesn't feel real to me that I'm actually going to have a baby.


----------



## ukgirl23

Aww bitsysarah it sounds like youre having an awful time with pregnancy! I really hope things look up soon.. not long to go now until bubs is here xx

Omg maybesoon I know what you mean! I have about 9 weeks left now I can not believe how quicknits gone I know I will miss my bump and feeling baby wriggling around in there but I will be so happy to be back to normal again. No spd no backpain being able to dress nicely again :D then there all all the play groups we are going to go to.. :D its going to be so much fun!! When Im not sleepy lol xx

Im dying to visit my mum but my little brother has a virus at the moment so Im staying away. Shes not going to believe how big Ive gotten. Shes not on facebook so she hasnt seen my bump pics. 

I asked about the hat thing today apparently in april they need to wear a hat out side but not inside and not all the time just when its cold :) 

I had to go and change my antibiotics for my uti today too. I was getting sick and dizzy sleepy and headaches so Im hoping these new ones are nicer to me. The doctor requested I come in then moaned at me for not going to the day assessment clinic for preggos instead :/ I only wanted new pills. But my BP and temps were all normal again which is a plus Im booked in for the whooping cough vaccine over half term I really hope its not as bad as Ive heard lol xx


----------



## Steph82

I'm so torn on how I feel... Lol... Part if my thinks: wow, only 8 more weeks... And the other part of me is like: geez, still another 8 weeks :haha:
I told Rob the other day that it felt strange to think that our lives will be 100% different and that I still have a hard time imagining it. I asked him if that was weird and he was like: hmmm yes :growlmad:. Jackass lol

I also asked him, if he was getting a lot of the typical comments that us ladies have been getting (your life will never be the same, you'll née sleep again, bla bla), and he actually said no... He's being told nice things, like: you can't even imagine now, how much you can love one single human being... And... You will see how everything that you cared about before, is now only second best! 
Why can't people say those things to me?? I only get the laughing, mean comments :cry:

Candy, I hope the new antibiotics make you feel better!! And silly that she would tell you to come by and then get upset, that you didn't go to the day assessment clinic. :shrug: 

I really don't mind being pregnant, but I'm not sure I will miss it :shrug:. Won't it be so much more rewarding to be able to see an hold LO? But I have heard lots of people say, that they actually miss being pregnant. 
To all second, third and forth time moms, what's your verdict on that??


----------



## maybesoon

ugh... Candy... Hope the new antibiotics work & you feel better soon.


----------



## ukgirl23

I love having my babies in my arms but being pregnant is such a special thing you have a unique bond to your baby and love seeing your bump get bigger and feeling the wiggles. Yes I defo miss it when Im not pregnant. I have milked the heck out of it this time as I knowvhe is my last baby Im making the most of wavey belly and hiccups and practice breathing. I wont miss the pain and discomfort thouh lol but when youve had your baby all the negatives seem to melt away. I forgot how hard being pregnant is lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Afternoon ladies :)

Well I now only have 7 (or possibly up to 9!) weeks left! How crazy is that! I absolutely love being pregnant. I've been very lucky and had a very straightforward, "easy" pregnancy. I get the odd back ache, and the odd sciatica pain, but nothing major at all. And I have loved watching my bump grow to these epic proportions! And even though I always say how people make mean comments, some people are so lovely as well, and I've enjoyed having that special attention on my LO! I will definitely miss feeling the bumps and wiggles LO gives (like right now!) but when they arrive I just imagine it will be a million times better!!! 

A kid at school asked me today:
&#8221;Miss, if you rolled over onto your stomach at night, would you squash your baby a bit?" :haha: I laughed so much, and pointed out that isn't an issue because I couldn't roll the whole way onto it because I'm too big, and would just wobble back again! Then he asked "Can you hear your baby?" :huh: I was like "ummm...hear what about it? I don't think it makes any noise in there!"

But I did laugh a lot, and it was interesting that he was interested (he's 15!)


----------



## kirstabelle

Bitsy Sarah sorry to hear about all the issues you're having to cope with. At least we are in the home stretch now! Hope your new antibiotics clear up the uti quick Candy.

AFM I scored the day off work today because of the alleged blizzard that is rolling in. Just had to brave the grocery store nightmare to get some key supplies: milk, chocolate, yogurt, Pirate's Booty... :haha:

Baby was head down at my MW appt yesterday but she wants me to have a quick scan next time to make sure just because she was transverse last time and she is still super active and always shifting around. So I do get another quick time to see baby before she is here. Hopefully no more after that as if I need another it will be because she is late or something wrong. 

I asked about our weird pain Steph and she said it actually _is_ the muscles separating, but not to worry as they will go back together after the birth. Good to hear. :shock: I love knowing that my uterus is getting so massive that now my muscles are dividing. Who really needs their body parts stuck together anyway? She also said unfortunately there is not much to be done about that kind of pain. Also good to hear. 

So, since I am cooped inside with the snow I am going to do some baby laundry, put sheets on the crib, watch some season 2 of Downton Abbey as I finally got it from the library yesterday, and do some knitting. Bliss! :cloud9:


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG my ticker says 55 days left. 55 days!! Holy crap!!


----------



## maybesoon

Well as much as I hate to admit it..... I really am not a fan of being pregnant. The pokes & jabs are just not fun for me & having this huge belly is just uncomfortable. I'm just ready to have my body back...


----------



## doggylover

I don't think there is anything wrong with admitting that at all!! You will love mason just as much when he arrives as any momma ever has. It's the baby being here part that's important and supposed to be great! The pregnancy part is supposed to kinda suck, so I think that's totally normal!

I've heard more than a few ladies say on here that they haven't enjoyed the process of being pregnant, and I think it just totally depends on how your pregnancy has treated you. My next one (if we're lucky enough) could be hell on earth!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh no its perfectly fine to hate being pregnant too lol its painful and we worry all the time over discharge and braxton hicks hehe xx

omg doggylover I saw that on your fb and it made me laugh so much! It reminds me actually when we were out one day and a baby started to cry and Lucas thouht it was Benson crying in my tummy hahahahaha.. kids are amazing with the shit they come out with.


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you Ladies! Y'all always know how to make me feel "normal"!!! I tell everyone that I love it, because I just don't want them to thank that I'm going to be a bad mom or that I don't love or want my Mason more than anything. I did say something to my Mom a couple of months ago & she told me I was crazy that being pregnant was the best time of her life. So I just keep my mouth shut now because everytime I think it I feel guilty.


----------



## maybesoon

Candy that is too funny about Lucus thinking it was Benson crying!!! How cute is that!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: What's really funny is *DH* wanted to try and "listen" to the baby the other day! He had a glass out and was holding it up against my tummy to see if he could hear the heart beat and and swishing sounds or anything. I think all he heard my own heartbeat. :rofl:

We've been burried under snow here and it just keeps coming!! We're supposed to be driving down to windsor this afternoon (about 4 hours away) for my baby shower this weeekend. DH's parents and grandma have safely arrived by plane in Toronto from Nova Scotia (2 hour flight), and now we're just trying to sort out how to meet up with them and then drive to Windsor. :dohh: What a weekened for a snowstorm! Thankfully the shower is tomorrow, so we should be able to get there in time... even if it means having stay overnight here and leaving crack of dawn to drive down tomorrow morning.

In more happy news, the store Zellers is closing here in Canada, and just about all of them are liquidated now. Well there was one store left not too far from us that is in the process of closing now, so everything is 50-70% off! We bought our highchair for $64.00, a crib bedding set for $29.99, a moulded change pad for our change table for $17.00, a pack of 4 seasame street receiving blankets for $6, some fabric storage cubes for $4 each to put on the shelves of the change table! (and my sister bought us our monitors there for our shower gift! the same ones we had on our registry at a different store, but $30 cheaper because they were on sale!) All the clothes were completely picked over which was too bad, but we got lots of great stuff at an amazing price. I love sales! :cloud9:


----------



## doggylover

Aww ukgirl Lucas is too cute! He is four though so you could understand how he might think that...this teenager is clearly just a bit of an idiot! 

Maybesoon, I don't think you have anything to feel guilty about. Not enjoying being kicked to pieces, having to pee every five minutes and the plethora of other crap that has come with your pregnancy means nothing at all! And it especially doesn't mean you will be a bad mom or love mason less - probably the opposite since you are willing to spend 9 months kinda miserable to have him here!!

Readytomum :thumbup: good bargain hunting! I hope all works out ok with travelling for your shower tomorrow. I can't believe you have relatives who live in Nova Scotia - to us that is almost like a fictional land that you hear about but nobody is really sure about any details :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybesoon like I said I forgot most of the negatives about being pregnant and just missed the rolling bump lol now I am pregnant my feet and back ache I cant bend over I havent seen my .. you know .. in months haha it can be difficult to enjoy it xx 

readytomum Aaron has also held a glass to my bump and a toilet roll tube.. he heard you can hear babies heartbeat that way haha just sloshy sounds here too. 
That is great about all the sales!! Not so great about the snow though xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Excellent bargain hunting Ready to Mum! Hope you get to your shower safely! It has started snowing down here in Boston, too. Nothing crazy yet. With all this hype though we better get some real snow!

Thought you ladies might like this news story:

https://news.ninemsn.com.au/health/...nsland-newborn-weighs-in-at-twice-the-average

A woman in Australia just gave birth to a 14.14lb baby. Yeah. Just let that sink in...


----------



## doggylover

:cry: that poor woman! 

Now I see what my mum means when she says they come out half reared, the wee chubby monkey doesn't look at all like a newborn! That will be me in 7 weeks if you believe my mum :cry:


----------



## ukgirl23

Ouch!!! That must have been painful! I thought my 7 pounders were chubbies lol xx


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Bitsy Sarah sorry to hear about all the issues you're having to cope with. At least we are in the home stretch now! Hope your new antibiotics clear up the uti quick Candy.
> 
> AFM I scored the day off work today because of the alleged blizzard that is rolling in. Just had to brave the grocery store nightmare to get some key supplies: milk, chocolate, yogurt, Pirate's Booty... :haha:
> 
> Baby was head down at my MW appt yesterday but she wants me to have a quick scan next time to make sure just because she was transverse last time and she is still super active and always shifting around. So I do get another quick time to see baby before she is here. Hopefully no more after that as if I need another it will be because she is late or something wrong.
> 
> I asked about our weird pain Steph and she said it actually _is_ the muscles separating, but not to worry as they will go back together after the birth. Good to hear. :shock: I love knowing that my uterus is getting so massive that now my muscles are dividing. Who really needs their body parts stuck together anyway? She also said unfortunately there is not much to be done about that kind of pain. Also good to hear.
> 
> So, since I am cooped inside with the snow I am going to do some baby laundry, put sheets on the crib, watch some season 2 of Downton Abbey as I finally got it from the library yesterday, and do some knitting. Bliss! :cloud9:

Oh well yay for us :growlmad:. I guess it's good news, that it is nothing to worry about lol. Mine was ok yesterday and today but I'm scared of the next growth spurt ... Considering we still have 8 weeks of growing left :haha:

I'm a bit jealous of your day off!! That sounds lovely.


----------



## Steph82

Ugh, I would file a lawsuit against my doctor :haha:! Clearly he should have checked the size at one point :wacko:

I still like to believe that my baby will be right around 7lbs and labor will take a total of 4 hours with some discomfort, but no pain ahahaha. Everyone laughs at my naive mindset but I just can't get myself worked up about what could go wrong! Since there is no turning back now (LO will come out one way or the other :haha:), I may as well stay in my delusional state lol.

Readytomum and Kristabelle, I'm a bit jealous of your snow :blush:. With temps back up in the high 70's / low 80's, I could really use a cold front!!


----------



## doggylover

Ukgirl 7lbs is just a perfect little size I think!

Steph I'm with you, in my mind I stay at home until I'm pretty much pushing, just using my TENS machine, then pop the wee midget out easily once we arrive.

Boy am I in for a shock!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks doggylover... by the way.. are you hiring your tens machine? How much are you paying if so? X


----------



## doggylover

I did hire, I think it was £21 and it says that's for seven weeks - 3 weeks before due date and then presumably 4 afterwards. I can't even remembered where I got it from, i deleted the confirmation email! :dohh: I will have a look and try and find out...

Www.tensmed.co.uk

:)


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you xxx my local pharmacy are asking £60 to hire :/


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> :cry: that poor woman!
> 
> Now I see what my mum means when she says they come out half reared, the wee chubby monkey doesn't look at all like a newborn! That will be me in 7 weeks if you believe my mum :cry:

I believe the midwife who gave you an actual physical exam and proclaimed your child lovely and petite x

They did a scan on the 14lber and thought he was 10-11, the mama did have a section though, rightly so imo!

Yes ladies I am also hoping for mild discomfort for a few hours and then for her to just slip out smoothly :haha: Did I tell you about my mum's third birth? The first two (I am second) she was induced and they were painful but lasted 3-4 hrs each (sounds not too bad imo) but my lil bro came on his own at 41 weeks and she said she had "a sort of mild labour" for two days and wasn't sure when to go to hospital, and then when she finally went she had him within a half hour of getting there. Ummm... yeah, can I just have that birth?!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I am hoping I get a scan at my hospital appointment this week and some more confirmation that my LO is a normal size :haha: then again if they thought her baby was only 11lb maybe drs aren't so reliable! 

I would be happy with either of those types of births your mum had to be honest! A few mentally difficult hours, or a couple of days of mild discomfort. Neither sound so awful!


----------



## Steph82

I'll second that Kristabelle... Mild discomfort and 30min active! Yes please!! :winkwink:


----------



## ooSweetPea

I am excited for labor!

DH can hear LOs heartbeat with his ear straight to my belly but only when LO has her back poked out making my bump really firm where his ear goes. He says it sounds very far away but you can def hear it. I said I wish I could hear what it sounds like and he offered to fold me in half. Nice!


----------



## kirstabelle

:haha: What a helpful DH you have SweetPea!

Yeah I have heard a few times now that the growth scans are not super reliable, but at least they tell you something :shrug: I wonder if they will tell me anything about size at my scan in two weeks. MW said it will be a very quick scan, literally just check where her head is and that's it, so maybe not. One of my DH's brothers was almost 10lbs but all the other babies in our immediate fams including both me and DH have been small to average. DH and I were both under 7lbs. So, not expecting a monster baby. Although she has been eating a lot of Ben and Jerry's... 

I know what you're saying about the growth spurts coming up Steph. I am hoping that as baby drops further into my pelvis maybe the muscle separation will be less? We can hope! Maybe it doesn't matter because even when she drops down it is her wild little feet smashing my abs, so perhaps there's no hope :cry:


----------



## kirstabelle

And I am glad you are excited for labor Sweetpea, that makes me feel better about what's approaching if someone who already did it is not dreading it! :flower:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Def not dreading it - while yes it hurts it was one of the most exhilarating times of my life and I can't wait to do it again... the feeling of accomplishment afterwards is like none other - you just brought a human into the world!

This may sound strange but the first thing I thought about after getting a BFP this time around was how excited I was to go through labor again and have that experience for a second time. It's just such an intense, empowering thing to go through - you first timers will understand afterwards what I mean! It sucks being in pain, I won't lie, but when you look at the bigger picture it's just an amazing thing - look what our bodies can do!


----------



## doggylover

Sweet pea, what a great positive spin you are putting on labour for us first timers! Makes me feel less like I am going to go through the most hideous hours of my life, and more like I could maybe actually make it through to the other side in relatively good shape!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm not as optimistic after my 3 day labour last time round but I have to agree that it is amazing and empowering when you realize how complex the body is at doing all these things on it's own. I'm not scared of labour but I'm not excited for it either I think I will just take it as it comes and to be honest, here you have me who survived a 3 day hard labour with minimal drugs and intervention and I'm saying I'm not scared so you first timers have nothing to fear xx


----------



## doggylover

Good to know! :thumbup:

So I got some stuff for my hospital bag today :) some maternity pads, breast pads, nipple cream, big old granny style black pants and a nightie/big t shirt (still not sure which!) to labour in. It's blue and white and thin, so will get totally wrecked, but was only £6!

So feeling very prepared at the minute!


----------



## kirstabelle

We got two feet of snow yesterday, so I am staying on the couch! That's a lot of snow for Boston. There are still driving bans in place.

If any US ladies are interested Old Navy is having a baby, kids and maternity sale, lots of stuff 40% off. I just ordered a few things. Not much else to do when you're snowed in.

I got a lot of stuff done in the nursery yesterday. Washed all the newborn and 0-3 month stuff and sorted it in her dresser and just tidied the room and found things homes etc. I still need to find some nursing nighties and do the hospital bag. Usually you stay in the hospital here for 48 hours for a vaginal birth. I am not sure how many clothes to pack for baby. I have quite a few little long sleeved open-bottomed gown things with the little fold-over hand mit things, I was thinking to mostly take stuff like that for her in the hospital. I have four of those. And then a going home outfit. Is that enough? Or I need more?


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover and Kristabelle, I also got a bunch of stuff for the hospital bag.
disposable nursing pads, nipple cream, granny panties, two nursing bras, and two sets of PJs. So now I need to get some maternity pads and I think that covers me (for the most part :haha:). 
I will get all of LOs clothes packed next week and I think I'm going to order this for Rob as a surprise:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/62809920/i-make-adorable-babies-dad-and-baby

I will wrap it up, and give it to him after Grayson is born 

Kristabelle, I just placed an order with OldNavy on Thursday lol. As much as I dont want to spend any more money on maternity clothes, 8 weeks is still a long time and I'm running out of options lol. So I ordered two pair of pants (that I can wear to work) and two tops that I can also use for work.


----------



## doggylover

Steph I think that present for Rob is lovely!!! So cute! And a really nice idea as well - I might steal it and pass it off as my own :haha:

So today I actually finished getting the stuff for my hospital bag - a black towel and a top that buttons down the front so I can whip the boobs out! I maybe need one more nightie, but I'll see. It's so hard to know because you don't know how long you'll be in :shrug: the minimum stay for me is 1 night if everything goes smoothly, but I am assuming it won't and I will need more than that! 

Kirstabelle, I think four outfits (well five if you include the going home) is probably enough, I'm planning on taking six - 3 in each size (newborn and 0-3 months) just to be safe, but if yours are open bottomed then sizing won't really be an issue. I imagine most poop will stay safely in the nappy at that early stage so the outfits won't get too dirty, plus if you have visitors they will probably bring you more for her! 

I am really tired today :sleep::sleep: and I feel heavy. That's the first time in a loooong time that I've felt really pregnant.


----------



## Steph82

Steal away doggylover :thumbup:
I actually stole the idea from the push present thread :blush:. One of the ladies mentioned matching shirts (full pint and half pint) that she wanted to give OH as a push present and I loved the idea! My OH is not much of a drinker but when I googled matching shirts for daddy and baby, I found this and loved it. 
It will be my push present to Rob at the hospital :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, ive not posted in here for a good while now. think i must have unsubscribe on my phone lol instead of clicking into the group it clicked that :(. Ive stop using my mobile for on here because ive unsubscirbe from few groups by using it lol..

Hope your all well to. We aint got much longer to go thank god lol i finish work in 2 weeks now and i cant wait been a struggle past few weeks. so im welcoming maternity leave. With the stress of the council being totally ass holes mucking me around i just wanna relax and take it easy for the remainder of this pregnancy also i think i have little spd. I see midwife on tuesday so i have alot to ask her about lol

Really hope the council get things sorted out soon. got a guy coming out tuesday morning for more info again. this has been going on since sep. so pretty much my full pregnancy nearly. This guy is going to get a whooping from me and i need to keep it together and not cry :(. 

anyways i thought i would just let you guys know how i was doing and ill be back to reading you posts again now ive found this group again lol xxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I hope everyone had a good weekend!!

Thankfully we managed to make it down to Windsor even with the crazy snow! The baby shower was lovely and we got tons of great gifts from everyone. We've managed to get most of it put away, but we have TONS of washing to do now! One of my cousins brought us a HUGE box of 0-3m clothes hand-me-downs, and she's putting together another box of 3-6m to give us in March when we see her parents for my sister's wedding!! 

There was a ton of little cotton pants in the box, so I was really happy about that because I wanted some pants, and of course there was a whole ton of sleepers and onsies. We sorted out the nicer pieces, and we'll just store the rest of it in case we need it next time! They're done having kids, so it's ours to use and then pass on. 

Hoping to order our stroller sometime this week! So exciting... feeling much more prepared. Although we still don't have diapers! I was a bit amazed about that actually... we only got one box of diapers at the shower and they're size 2, and then there was a bunch of loose size 2 diapers in the clothes box from my cousin as well. So we still need to stock up on those!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum glad your shower went well! And hand me downs are always very welcome - are their babies boys? If so, even better! I'm sure you got an absolute pile of stuff, so you must be almost done now - apart from the stroller and diapers! But you am pick diapers up anytime, so I wouldn't worry about those.

Cherry, sorry to hear you've been a bit sore with spd, but hopefully once you are on maternity you will be much more comfy :)

Steph, I read briefly through some posts on that push presents thread. It made me laugh a little as the initial poster was all "this is a horrific idea" then everyone after that was saying how nice it was to get gifts etc!


----------



## kirstabelle

Those shirts are adorable Steph!

Well huge delays on the buses this morning and the sidewalks aren't properly shoveled (enough for a 7.5 month pregnant lady anyway) to walk to the train so work said I didn't have to come in. Woo Hoo! 

So while wasting time on Facebook I saw this posting, I am cutting and pasting it below. I thought it seemed like some good advice, and quite funny.

PREGNANT CHICKEN'S TIPS FOR THE FIRST 3 MONTHS WITH A NEWBORN

A doctor told a very good friend of mine that the first three months of a baby's life is like a fourth trimester (I guess it wouldn't be called a trimester then but whatev). He said that major development is far from done but we wouldn't be able to give birth to their giant heads if they stayed in the womb any longer (I wouldn't say that they fit really well at 40 weeks either but I'm not going to argue with nature.)

My friend told me this when my first son was about a month old and I was trying to implement all the "well intended" (code for "shit") advice that is often bestowed on a new mother. It was like an Oprah A-Ha moment and it made perfect sense. If I just let him live his life like he's still in the womb my life will become way less complicated. Here's what I did:

I STOPPED TRYING TO GIVE HIM A BATH EVERY NIGHT.
Someone told me a bath was essential to establishing a bedtime schedule. She also told me that this should be followed by a massage (sadly for him, not me) and a story. He hated bath time because he was naked and freezing (for the record, he loves being both now), the massage confused him just long enough to get through it and I don't know why I thought reading "Go Dog Go" to a two-week old was logical, but then "sane" wasn't an adjective I'd use for me in the first three months of my child's life. I accepted that he was a newborn and not a member of the Deadliest Catch fishing crew so he wasn't dirty and he didn't need a bath.

I STOPPED DRESSING HIM IN ANYTHING OTHER THAN JAMMIES.
He ate, he pooed, he slept and he cried in a one-hour, round-the-clock cycle. When you have a newborn there is no day and night. I quickly found out that newborns don't have schedules and they are like those creepy rave kids strung out on E, they want to party at 4am AND 4pm. It was a perpetual Groundhog Day so why dress for that? Plus, you just have to undress them if they happen to fall into a blissful sleep around 8pm because IT'S BEDTIME!! (said in a high-pitched control freak shrill) and they don't help with the undressing for a while so it's like stripping a surly, drugged monkey. Not pretty.

I FED HIM WHEN HE WANTED TO EAT.
I remember crying, "he can't be hungry, I just fed him!" so I would try everything to get him to stop only to find out he did want to eat. He would promptly spit it all up but he was happy and therefore I was happy. My motto was "Pick him up. Fill his mouth. Change his bum." If that didn't work, I'd hand him to his father, say "I can't take it anymore" then cry in the bathroom. It worked for us.

I ALWAYS LET HIM SLEEP.
Another "helpful" person told me I should never let a child sleep past 4pm because you'll never get them to bed. This is, in fact, true FOR A TWO YEAR OLD. If your newborn is sleeping, don't wake them. Even though it may not seem like it, they sleep about 16 hours out of 24 in a day and if you think you can roll that into 8 consecutive hours you think wrong. That's like you sleeping one month so you can stay up for two &#8211; you'd starve and/or go bonkers. If your baby is sleeping, sleep yourself or hit the Southern Comfort &#8211; don't poke the bear.

I DIDN'T DO ANY CLASSES.
You know these classes that they have to "stimulate" your newborn. Let me tell you something, being awake stimulates your newborn. Jingling keys is like an effing air show to them so don't bother with the damn classes. If you want to feel normal and a part of humanity go do something that stimulates you (in a non-porn way) and just sit the baby in the corner or have it strapped to you in a baby carrier. They don't know where the hell they are anyway so there's no point in you having to sit through "If You're Happy and You Know It" clapping your baby's hands like a newborn/E.T. puppet show because I can guarantee you that your newborn is thinking "I'm not happy and I know it. If I had a dry bum, a full tummy and was asleep on your chest while you lay on the couch watching a taped episode of your favourite show, now that would be pretty damn sweet".

I STOPPED CHANGING HIS BUM CONSTANTLY.
When I was sent home from the hospital they gave me a chart to record his peeing and pooing to make sure he was eating enough and everything was in "working order". I was so happy. I love charts and I loved the small sliver of control I had over the situation. The problem was I got into the habit of changing him every 20 minutes or so. This included the night so if he woke up to eat, I changed him after which meant he woke up that much more which meant it was harder for him to go back to sleep which was not pretty because by the time I got him back to sleep he was hungry again. Once I figured out that if you grease up their little bums and slap a diaper on them they can pretty much make it through the night without a change unless they poo.

I PICKED HIM UP IF HE CRIED.
Some people warned me that this would "spoil him" and he would manipulate me and cry every time he wanted me. Er, okay, look at me and my sneaky baby! My thinking was I would rather pick him up to find out nothing was wrong rather than leave him to cry and find out something was.

I LET HIM SLEEP ON ME.
This was considered a big no-no by many because I was "creating a bad habit". Even I wondered if I would have to rock him to sleep and have him sleep on my chest in his dorm room at college (which would make for some awkward roommate moments) because I didn't establish a sleep schedule early on. Here's the thing, even if you get something established in the beginning, they change so damn quickly that it will be out the window the next week and you're back to square one. A wise friend once told me "whatever gets you though the day" and him sleeping on my chest while I watched a movie got me through the day. So there.

Personally, I think you have plenty of time to get all these schedules into place so just do "whatever gets you through the day" for the first little while and cut yourself a break. I like the idea of the fourth trimester. All you need for those first few months is to provide them with warmth, food and love &#8211; the nightly baths, ferberizing and Mommy and Me classes can wait a bit. I'm just grateful nature decided that it made more sense for them to be on this side of the fish tank rather than making us give birth to 18lb babies, but I'm weird like that.

(via pregnantchicken.com)


----------



## Steph82

Cherry, I've accidentally unsubscribed from threads before as well lol. Glad to have you back. We are all finally down to the last bit!!

Readytomum, glad the baby shower went well. Did you have a co-Ed one (because you said your DH drove right?)? I keep forgetting that you have not announced that Peter is a Peter :haha: 
Did people buy lots from your registry? We have ours scheduled for 3/3/13 and I'm worried that people won't look at the registry :blush:. I know that's silly... I just have a few items left that I will need to go get, if they are not gifted... No big deal, just want to feel like everything is in order for LO.

Hope everyone is doing well and had a relaxing weekend! 
Kristabelle I have my doc appointment today, so I will also ask about our pain lol. Hopefully I get the same answer.


----------



## Steph82

Bwahahahaha Kristabelle... That I awesome!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah I liked the bit about the surly, drugged monkey :haha:

Hope all is well at your doc's appointment Steph I look forward to hearing our next diagnosis.

My shower is next weekend and I have noticed a very obvious trend with who buys from the registry and who doesn't. Women who have had babies seem to always get stuff from the registry and women who don't have babies seem more likely not to. I even got a couple of complaints from the no-baby crew that the stuff on my registry was "boring". Yes, things you really need for babies are often boring. :haha: So I currently have no idea what the no-baby ladies are getting me :shrug: My guess is cute things! :haha: Its funny because now that I have had this experience, I also would always buy the person something from the registry. I guess once you know the full scope of how much stuff is really needed and how much research the person has probably put into the stuff they want you feel like you want to help them with their list more, whereas when you haven't experienced that you just want to get the cute things! And it probably evens out anyway because we are so focused on getting sensible things that having some people get sort-of-pointless cuteness will be nice too :)


----------



## LittleSpy

^^^ What Kirstabelle said! :flower:

Kind of still do most of that with our 18 month old, honestly (adjusted for temper tantrums). :haha:

And for real -- sleep when the baby sleeps. I NEVER did that with my first because that's when I wanted to take a shower or clean the house or whatever and it ALWAYS bit me in the ass that night when she was up screaming from 10pm-6am. (I was in mega-denial that she was going to continue to do that but she did for the first 3 months or so. Apparently a normal thing, per her pediatrician.).


----------



## doggylover

:haha: at the post Kirstabelle!!! It's always nice to have moms tell you how it is in the real world, as opposed to this fantasy world that has been created by people who had children...10 or more years ago and have clearly forgotten what it's like!

Also, although we don't have registries over here for baby showers (well we do, but the showers are so rare that their use is even more rare!) I totally agree that I would always ask the person what they want. Before my mini-shower I couldn't believe they hadn't asked if there was anything I wanted/needed or, importantly, DIDN't want/need. Now I understand that it's because they haven't had that experience themselves!

Afm...only two Mondays left at work! :happydance:


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

ReadytoMum... Glad your shower went well. 

Kirstabelle.... Thank you for that post! I love reading/hearing the truth. I just get so sick & tired of the comment "You better ENJOY all the sleep you are getting now, soon you won't ever be able to sleep again." Really.... I have been averaging about 2-3 hours a night for the last several months. I'm pretty sure I won't be getting much less. I did actually pop off to a lady over the weekend who has kids when she said that crap I responded "Yeah, looks like you haven't slept in years." I know it was wrong, but it felt great to get that off my chest!!!!

Steph... Good luck at the appointment.

AFM.... We had our 4D scan this weekend!!!! Now I completely understand why his kicking hurts so badly.... Little Mason stays curled up in a ball. He keeps his feet & hands all curled up around his face. This also explains why my doc couldn't find his head the other day (it was under his feet). But after about 30 minutes we were able to make him mad enough that he finally showed his sweet little face!
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ukgirl23

maybesoon your 4d pics are gorgeous! lovely bump too :) 

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days I'm having a crap time, My kids dad hasn't been showing up for web chats and my 6 year old is on the brink of giving up on him. My 4 year old has been clinging to me and Aaron a lot more this past week and saying how he doesn't want to talk to his real dad. I've had to send a letter through my solicitor to his and the CPS worker on our case to say if he continues to not show up I'll have to refuse contact which looks bad on me. But what else can I do? 
Our papers from Norway are finally all here and now I'm terrified about what they say and that I'll have to go through them all and translate them, I had CPS on my side in Norway but what they say to you and what they say about you in paper work are 2 separate things, I really hope it's good stuff in there. So I may not be around for a while I have to focus on my children right now and court stuff and baby. I will try to check in every day at least though xx 

Hope you are all well and feeling good. xx


----------



## maybesoon

awww thank you! You & your family are in my thoughts & prayers Candy. I can't imagine what a nightmare you are going through with all of this crap.... Take care & do what you need to do to protect your kiddos. That's the most important thing. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Steph82

Maybesoon, what lovely pictures!!!! I'm sure it was utter bliss to see LO for that long :hugs:

Candy, sorry your still dealing with ur idiotic ex!! Let us know, if there is anything we can do to help and know that we are here if you need us!


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks steph good to be back lol. Hopefully i cant keep up with this moving thread lol i finished up next friday for mat leave so ill have plenty of time to read lol xxxx


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you Steph! We have a CD with 84 pictures & a DVD video of the entire session. I watched the video yesterday afternoon & started crying. It's just so hard to believe he is real & soon I will be holding him. I just can't seem to get enough of his face!


----------



## Steph82

So I just got back from my Doc appointment and they actually really scared me :cry:.
Doctor asked if LO is keeping me up and night and if I feel him kick a lot. Well I told her that his schedule is 8am to 6pm and that he is not to be headed of after that. 
Since he has always had that schedule, I didn't think much of it... :shrug: well she seemed rather concerned and said that I should feel him after dinner or when resting after I eat something sweet. Food really doesn't seem to bother him much, since I had a whole chocolate bar Friday night and then laid down to watch tv... He never budged.
Long story short, she did an ultra sound and gave me jelly beans (to wake him up). He has plenty of fluid, plenty of room, no cord around his neck, good heart beat... But not much response to the sugar (supposed to wake them up in 5min). He did open and close his fist once, swallowed, was breathing, and had two small movements. She seemed happy with that and said she wants another US in two weeks. She told me not to worry, but I'm not sure how not to :nope:. 
As I was driving home (35min post jelly beans) he started kicking up a storm :haha:. I'm hoping that maybe he just has a delayed response to sugar :shrug:

I'm happy for another scan in two weeks, so I didn't call to tell them that he was now active. Maybe I'll just eat something sweet 40min before the scan on the 27th... I'll be happy for a quiet baby, as long as everything is ok ... 


Kristabelle, as for our issue.. Looks like diagnosis confirmed: separation to abdominal muscles and maybe even a mild hernia (bought out by pregnancy). Doctor told me I was weird because all of my weird symptoms baffle her :growlmad:. Granted, this was the "other" doctor in te office, not my usual one...


----------



## lily28

maybesoon said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.
> 
> ReadytoMum... Glad your shower went well.
> 
> Kirstabelle.... Thank you for that post! I love reading/hearing the truth. I just get so sick & tired of the comment "You better ENJOY all the sleep you are getting now, soon you won't ever be able to sleep again." Really.... I have been averaging about 2-3 hours a night for the last several months. I'm pretty sure I won't be getting much less. I did actually pop off to a lady over the weekend who has kids when she said that crap I responded "Yeah, looks like you haven't slept in years." I know it was wrong, but it felt great to get that off my chest!!!!
> 
> Steph... Good luck at the appointment.
> 
> AFM.... We had our 4D scan this weekend!!!! Now I completely understand why his kicking hurts so badly.... Little Mason stays curled up in a ball. He keeps his feet & hands all curled up around his face. This also explains why my doc couldn't find his head the other day (it was under his feet). But after about 30 minutes we were able to make him mad enough that he finally showed his sweet little face!

Ha ! Nice comeback to the lady with the kids lol! 
I hate that comment as well. I wonder why so many people (especially women) are not more supportive with us expecting a baby, and say such BS to bring us down... I usually answer something super nasty to those with older kids saying these things (how's the anonymous facebook chats your kids is having lately?):growlmad:

Beautiful 4d scan!!!

I just came back from my appointment and the doc told me that my belly (uterus) is measuring for 32 weeks and I will have another scan soon.


----------



## Cherrybump

Uh, my baby isn't that active either. But i read an email i get with updated each weeks saying that there will be less movement to as baby sleeps alot more. :S

I feel baby moving now and then through out the day but its like fish like movement lol that only wat i can describe it lol feel her hiccup through out the day to and stretching out but she does really kick or punch much. i have midwife tomorrow so i hope things are ok. and im just being over paraniod lol


----------



## maybesoon

oh Steph.... I wouldn't be worried if you haven't been feeling him in the evenings then maybe he's just one of those babies that already has a sleeping pattern! One of my bff's girls was that way & when she was born she was sleeping through the night at 6 weeks old! Sugar doesn't work with all babies. The place where I had my 3/4d's done have been doing them for over 30 years & they question you before doing the scan on what you have had to eat within the previous couple of hours. Believe it or not, fried foods such as fried chicken & french fries has been the top things that mommies have eaten within that time frame that got their babies to moving! 

Thanks lily.... So your uterus is measuring 2 weeks further along. Is that the same as them saying the baby is measuring 2 weeks further or that you maybe have more fluid? I'm still really new to this so I don't really understand how that works. You should have seen the look on my face at my last appointment when my doctor told me my cervix was closed & long.


----------



## doggylover

Maybesoon :thumbup: excellent come back to your friend!! And great pics! All curled up like a little hedgehog!

Ukgirl: sorry your ex is causing more problems. He is never done making life hard for you, and being a bad dad to Lucas and Connie. You'd think after seeing the so recently he'd be MORE interested in talking to them, not less. Fingers and toes crossed your Norwegian papers are what you need.

Steph: the dr didn't say why Grayson would respond slowly to sugar? Maybe your body is just greedy and was hogging it all :haha: I wouldn't say my LO is more active after sugar either. A few times I've actually resorted to lucozade(like fizzy Gatorade) if I've been worried about movements, and it does nothing at all. So I wouldn't worry too much. Just enjoy your scan again in two weeks!

Lily: I don't trust the belly measurements. At my last appointment I measured 6 weeks BEHIND and nobody batted an eyelid. And honestly, just to look at me you'd know I'm not that small! Plus I heard you an have 3 cm either side of your week and still be ok, so I wouldn't worry about the size of LO just yet.


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, I didn't bother to call them once I left. I figure, he just responded later then expected but I'm looking forward to another scan, so I didn't want to give them a reason to cancel it again :blush:
He's been active ever since I left there, so maybe he just wants to move when I'm moving and thinks its nap time as soon as I lie down lol. 
I course I tried to google all possible medical reasons but none seem to make sense (the ones I found are linked to decrease in movement and not general laziness). I did find one scary answer that's called fetal hypoxia. It doesn't seem to match with me situation but I do not like the sound of it :nope:


----------



## doggylover

I shall not google that as i would convince myself LO has it - I'm an awful hypochondriac!

I think as long as you know LOs schedule and he sticks to it that your dr was talking rubbish, personally. That's my very non-medical opinion but all babies are different when they arrive, so surely they will be different when they are still in there as well?

We have a lovely fine coat of dust on everything as dh is sanding down where he plastered last week. Delightful fun to clean up...


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I shall not google that as i would convince myself LO has it - I'm an awful hypochondriac!
> 
> I think as long as you know LOs schedule and he sticks to it that your dr was talking rubbish, personally. That's my very non-medical opinion but all babies are different when they arrive, so surely they will be different when they are still in there as well?
> 
> We have a lovely fine coat of dust on everything as dh is sanding down where he plastered last week. Delightful fun to clean up...

I surely will convince myself of the worst case scenario as well ... :wacko:

As for the dust being created by your OH... Clearly, the clean up of said dust, must be completed by said husband :winkwink:. It's for LOs safety and in your best interest to have him do it lol


----------



## maybesoon

lol doggylover..... Shane sanded our floors just about a month ago & it was a complete & total nightmare. He neglected to cover anything up or use drop cloths so our entire house was covered in saw dust!!!!! He was so afraid I was going to stroke when I came home & saw the house that he was working really hard to get it cleaned up!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Readytomum, glad the baby shower went well. Did you have a co-Ed one (because you said your DH drove right?)? I keep forgetting that you have not announced that Peter is a Peter :haha:
> Did people buy lots from your registry? We have ours scheduled for 3/3/13 and I'm worried that people won't look at the registry :blush:. I know that's silly... I just have a few items left that I will need to go get, if they are not gifted... No big deal, just want to feel like everything is in order for LO.

This one was a traditional ladies only shower that my mom organized for my family members. DH and his dad, and my dad all showed up at the end to help thank people and eat cake! :haha:

Most of the stuff we got was off our registry, although not necessarily the exact same colour/make/style etc. We still need to get some more crib sheets and diapers and wipes... but I think that's about it! (And the stroller, but that's getting ordered this week!)

We are having a small co-ed friends shower next month for our local friends that my sister is hosting at her place. That one will be much less formal and more just hanging out. 

We still had people trying to trick us into revealing boy or girl at the shower! :haha:

doggylover: wooohooo for 2 more Mondays!! That must feel awfully good.

ukgirl: I'm sorry the kiddos are getting so upset by idiot dad. I hope that things sort out soon and they can just stop taking to him, since he clearly upsets them. Good luck with the translating--I hope it goes quickly for you!

AFM, I spent all last night putting away baby shower gifts, and this morning and afternoon washing baby clothes and writing out thank-you letters. I'm at real work now, and I'm already ready to be done for the day! lol Hopefully it's a quiet night. The nursery looks awesome now though and I'll try to post a pic or two later tonight!! 

Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Steph I'm sorry your doc got you all upset and then didn't properly explain anything at the end. Step away from google! If you had fetal hypoxia they would have found it on the ultrasound because your LO's heartbeat would have been affected, plus they checked cord position etc, so you really don't have that. Its like the time I had a rash on my belly and google convinced me that I had liver failure and me and baby were in horrible danger... when actually apparently my tummy skin is just extra sensitive because it is all stretched and I can't use normal soap anymore ie no big deal. Sometimes google is not our friend. :flower:

When I had my recent meltdown at the hospital because LO was not moving very much the L&D nurse recommended drinking (like chugging) super, freezing cold water. She said that works better/faster than sugar in her experience. So you can do that experiment next time LO is sleeping and see how he likes it :haha: Probably about as much as we like our abdominal muscles separating. That wasn't very nice of your doc to call you weird, especially since that implies I am weird too! Hope you don't get her for labor and delivery. Also, that same nurse said that sometimes when baby is facing your spine you don't feel very many of the movements they are making, so maybe that is Grayson's fave sleeping position and contributes to not feeling him move at certain times. 

Your scan pics look gorgeous Maybesoon! Love all his little hands and feet in front of his face, all cozy in your belly!

Glad your shower was a success Ready to Mum, can't wait to see pics of your nursery!

UK Girl, hope everything gets sorted out with the papers from Norway and that your kids don't have to put up with your wretched ex's non-existent phone contact for much longer. Poor things. 

And Doggy Lover I agree that your hubby should clean up the dust, in the interest of yours and LO's safety, of course.


----------



## Steph82

Thank you Kristabelle :hugs:. You are soo right about googling yourself sick :haha:. I've been know to do that a time or two. Since Grayson has been extra busy this afternoon, I'm thinking that he is ok. lol. Not that I will mention it until after the next scan :blush:
I'm sure they try to give you as little info as possible, in hopes that you wont worry... little do they know, I am the master at picking up context clues and therefore using it to my disadvantage later :haha:. I can use all of the little things I picked up in google and will certainly end up with a mutant baby :rofl:

160 Heart rate, normal visual breathing, opening and closing hands, 21 cm of fluid in all for quadrants... if I have enough time, I can make something very creative out of that lol. :wacko:

As for the stupid sore spot... yes, she def did not give me any advice on what to do! So very helpful! I will just ask my doctor at the next appointment. lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

So here's a few pics of the nursery so far!

There's still some random stuff in there that needs to come out (extra bookcase, computer chair, donation bag for goodwill etc), but you'll get an idea at least. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0042.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9









SAM_0056.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8









SAM_0058.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum that looks great! It's just gorgeous, Peter will be a very happy little man in there I think! Especially with all the books, I really love how any you have! I definitely need to get some more books soon.

So after our conversation last night about how if you know the baby's schedule of movement then it doesn't matter so much if they move on cue.....I spent most of the night awake and paranoid that the baby wasn't moving! Usually when I go to bed and lie on my side it's a kick fest. Last night - nothing. I poked at him/her- nothing. So I spent half the night shaking myself around in the hope that baby would move! I got little tiny ones, but nothing to satisfy me. I even contested getting the Doppler out at 3am, but knew dh would not be best pleased by that. This morning, of course, all is fine. Big movements, and heart beating away.

Oh expectant mothers....what a bunch of irrational beings we can be!


----------



## Cherrybump

Doglover im the exact same. I poke and prod my bump ive shook it and ive just drank 2 small glasses of cold water to see if she will budge :( so far since i got up ive got about 4 kicks i think. She was having little stretch his morning. Im hoping if i mention this to my midwife she may be able to tell me that she has turned to face my ribs or something. I already know her head is down lol but i still get pretty worried that im not feeling her kick and punch enough :(. I think i feel less also because i cant seem to sit still long enough i always have to be kept busy lol. 

We'll see what the midwife says when i see her. just bit concern myself lol but im hoping im wrong and all is well. 

Ive not been drinking much water past few weeks and i would like to change that even though i hate the taste i really should be trying harder. xx


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, sorry if I scared you :blush:. I did do the same last night though :haha:. But I have to admit, when I was up, I would wait to feel a movement, before going back to sleep. Normally I swear that he does NOT move at night... I think I was wrong lol. He moves, just not very strong kicks. I could have easily been missing them in the past. 
Plus, you were probably rocking LO to sleep with all you moving back and forth lol. 

Cherry, I hate water too, but make myself drink at least 8 glasses a day. I find that adding lemon juice and ice really helps. :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

hi ladies, thank you for your support it means a lot to me right now :) xx 

Benson has had a few quiet days too he was really quiet over the weekend and his kicks were really weak, today though he is back to fighting hard, I had spasming bump last night is where it looks like your baby is having a fit inside the womb but it is where their brain is building connections to their nerves and causes their muscles to spasm.. I hope I said that right... so I think his quiet days were due to him sleeping deeply to make those new connections and developments. 

If you don't get 10 kicks in 2 hours you should call your midwife unit but even if the kicks are weak they still count. Orange juice gets babies kicking so try that :) At our stage though our babies are running out of space too so the hard kicks aren't really happening as much as before. 

So yeh hope this helps :) and hope you are all having a good day, readytomum I love your nursery it's beautiful xxx 

Sarah do you not have half term next week? or is it different in Ireland? xx Exciting to be almost on mat leave :D xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

forgot to add that Benson does not move at all in the night really, only a few kicks here and there, in fact sometimes he's so quiet I feel like he's not even in there at all!! I think because our BP goes down when we sleep plus it's quiet and dark ect has something to do with it xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Ukgirl. Funny as i was reading you first post i felt 2 pops lol. Got like 40 mins until my app so im counting down now. lol 

think someone has been at my cola juice as the lid as been put on tight and i cant opened it :( might cry lol as it the only juice i drink right now lol. 

Might have to try that with the water lol im on my third little glass still lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: don't feel too bad about the book collection... since I work with small kids I have a bit of an obsession with children's books! So I've actually been collecting them for years. I seem to go in spurts where I'll buy a bunch and then not buy anymore for a year or something. 

DH and I both *love* reading, so we want to make sure little Fraggle has a stocked bookshelf with lots of options. 

AFM, I just went out to check the mail and there's a package slip in it! I've been home ALL MORNING! I swear those guys don't even try to get someone home. Sigh. Now I'll have to wait till tomorrow and go to the postal outlet to pick it up. 

I'm headed to the mall today in a getting-somewhat-desperate attempt to find silver shoes for my sister wedding which is rapidly creeping up! (March 2) I have big feet to begin with, but another joy of being pregnant they have gotten even wider than they were before! I usually wear size US 11, and now I'll need either 11 wide or maybe even a 12! :dohh: I hope if I ever have a daughter she doesn't take after me in shoe size... such a horrible thing.

Tonight however, DH and I are going out for our "Valentine's Day" dinner since we can't go out Thursday night. I'm really looking forward to it, we're going to my favourite restaurant!! :happydance: 

Hope everyone has a good day!

Oooh.... also I'm 30 weeks today!!! Yipppppeeeeeeee!


----------



## lily28

Girls to make your babies really wake up try citrus fruits, my LO goes crazy without fail when I eat an orange. :thumbup:
I notice he sleeps for longer and stays awake for longer too, I think it is part of growing up.



maybesoon said:


> Thanks lily.... So your uterus is measuring 2 weeks further along. Is that the same as them saying the baby is measuring 2 weeks further or that you maybe have more fluid? I'm still really new to this so I don't really understand how that works. You should have seen the look on my face at my last appointment when my doctor told me my cervix was closed & long.

Last tuesday at my U/S the other doc said baby is measuring perfect for the weeks, he is consistent in size. But my doc squeezed the belly around, especially under the ribs (I have a short torso btw) and saw the baby has reached the boob area, and said the belly measures 32 weeks which is +2 weeks from what the other doc said. I think it is a small/normal baby swimming loads of water. My belly is positively huge right now, I don't mind it one bit, it looks cute and makes the rest of me look tiny :haha:
As long as the baby is healthy - ans so it appears- I'm happy.

I feel such pressure in my intestines though that it bothers me. I have lots of piles now (sorry tmi) and I can't sit straight. I wonder what will happen when I will push :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Orange juice at the ready then!

Steph, you didn't scare me, I have one of these episodes whe I am convinced baby isn't moving every few weeks :haha: I'm just neurotic!

Candy: thanks for that info re: spasms - I've actually wondered about that as sometimes I would swear baby is having a fit in there! So that makes sense! And yep, I have half term next week, but we just have the Monday and Tuesday off, I think in England most schools get the whole week? Ties back to us having the longer summer holidays. 

Readytomum: book freak here as well!! Hence my sudden panic that I am woefully underprepared for LOs arrival in that department! Unless they like listening to "the womanly art of breastfeeding" I may get on this ASAP!!


----------



## Cherrybump

the schools up here are all off this week and back next monday/ tuesday lol

Just quick update had the midwife early and all is well. Paige is measuring right on track mw said she is a good size and i told her all my concerns and she put my mind to rest saying that paige as been little more active today. so i guess drinking cold water really does help lol. 

so now the count down is on until next friday which is my pay day and lat day at work YAY!! so chuffed lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Ugh cherry I am so jealous you'll be off so soon! I still have 15 days left, it may as well be forever! Glad to hear all is well with Paige :)

*afm* I have my elusive hospital appointment tomorrow. Elusive in the sense that I haven't been able to pin down what the heck will happen at it, as nobody on the planet seems to know - inc my SIL who birthed at the same hospital! So I'm very interested to find out...and hoping for a little growth scan!


----------



## ukgirl23

good news about your app cherrybump :)!! It's so typical that when you tell your concerns to a doctor or midwife baby suddenly makes a good comeback haha!! 

Doggylover ah at least you'll get a few days off before mat leave starts right? We get the whole week off.. I can not wait!!! Yeh the spasming bump thing scared the crap out of me first time it happened so I thought I would share with you all not to be alarmed, it's just nerves and brain connections developing or if baby gets in an uncomfortable position. 

Is anyone else finding it hard to stand up for long before your feet start to ache??? mine awful!! I made pancakes earlier for my kids and my feet are now dead!! 

All my letters to the solicitors and CPS are now off just waiting for the norwegain papers to come through. I'm really not looking forward to this next bit lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

I know this is going to sound stupid but whats AFM i keep seeing people use it lol. thanks also xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: hope the appoint goes well! (eventhough you don't know what it's for!) I got a call from my Dr. today changing my appoint from Friday to Thursday. You gotta love how they just assume you have no life and can make those last minute switches without a problem!

ukgirl: Mmmm... pancakes!! I totally forgot it was Shrove Tuesday until lunch time, and by then I'd already started making something else for lunch. :growlmad: I love pancakes!! I don't tend to stand for long period so I haven't really noticed that much... but I have noticed that if I do too much bending over and reaching for stuff I end up with horrible SPD at night and the next morning.

cherrybump: AFM stands for "and for me" or "as for me"

Lily: I've been noticing longer quiet periods too, and then more active periods. I think like you said it's just baby getting into better sleep routines. I forget who mentioned the cold water thing... but I always drink COLD water. I hate room-temperature water, so we keep a jug in the fridge all the time. I think LO has become pretty immune to it. :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Ahhh thank you hun. just kept seeing it and i kept looking for someone called AFM lol but there was never anyone. thank you :D xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum Im getting spd but only at night or after resting for a long time its so painful isnt it!! Do you want me to post you some pancakes? :p they might be a bit gross by the time they reach you hehe xx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i made pancakes ealier so yummy xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

What did you have on them cherrybump? We had icecream strawberries and blueberries on ours but in norway we used to have them savoury for dinner xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks ukgirl, but I think I'll pass. :haha:

DH and I are going out for a nice dinner tonight to celebrate Valentine's Day early, or I would make them for dinner!

We usually make either Apple Cinnamon ones, or Banana Chocolate Chip. I like mine with peanut butter ontop!! But sometimes I'll put butter and maple syrup on instead. :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

Apple cinemmon ones sound gorgeous!! Enjoy your night out hun!! Xxx


----------



## doggylover

Ladies loving the sound of these pancakes!! I had..

Peanut butter with banana
Golden syrup 
Lemon and sugar
And savoury ones for dinner. But that's just a means to a sweet, sugary end!

Not all at once I hasten to add! I could eat many, many more pancakes tbh...

Readytomum, even worse that they brought your appointment forward and assume you had nothing planned! At least if it gets pushed back its understandable lol!! Enjoy your valentines dinner!

Candy: yep, the two days off next week are definitely helping me middle through to maternity leave! We have a training day on the Friday as well, so nice easy week next week!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh you guys defo put more on your than i did on mines lol.

I always just have syrup lol love loads of syrup on mines. jealous now cause you had ice cream with your Ukgirl :( lol need to buy ice cream always a nice treat to have lol I can see my shopping list ben OTT next friday as ill save money for not topping my bus pass up and dont need to pay tax until april again lol save myself some cash lol 

Ive been in a downer all after noon. I was meant to meet up with someone and when i came out the m/w's he texted me to say he wouldnt be able to make it as he hasnt been well :( this is the second time something as came up for us not to meet :( oh wells nope getting my hopes up again anything soon. 

Hope you all had a lovely pancake day though :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump they are great with some melted galaxy bar in side too ;) mmmmmm!! Sucks about your friend I hope next time you have plans they follow up xx 

RANT WARNING!! 

Omg right now I'm so pissed off you have no idea! I've cooked twice today already, first dinner then pancakes, plus I've cleaned the flat and bathed the kids and got them both into bed with drinks ect, then I sit down for half an hour to eastenders, switch over to super sized vs super skinny and go to get the load out of the washing machine for 5 minutes because if I leave it I'll need to rewash it, In comes Aaron from work switches the football on and has sat on the chair in there didn't bother helping put the kids to bed, and I do our dinner late when he gets home so guess what... I have to go cook again now!!! My feet are dead! His excuse was.. my legs hurt.... YOUR legs hurt???? YOUR LEGS HURT!!!! I do the school run twice a day, cook twice a day, which is 4 times today and do all the house work!!!! And you have the nerve to complain to me about your legs hurting!!!!!!!! He's not getting sex tonight or any other night for a week! 

sorry lol needed to get that one out! x


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooooh men have a cheek dont they... what does he think you do all day. I agree no sex for him lol i cant even stand the thought of sex right now anyways lol stand your ground hun xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

don't worry I think I'm probably the only one on this thread still having sex haha.. I think he thinks the magic cleaning cooking, housework fairies do all the work. Lately he's getting right on my nerves, I was temped to snap the frozen pizza in half and make him cook his own dinner but I'm not that strong lol.


----------



## doggylover

I was just going to say he's lucky to still be having any sex!!!! I dunno how you do it, I feel like a whale!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy, what a jerk! Men just don't think sometimes. I don't know what he does for work, but I'm sure it does not involve lugging around a baby inside his uterus all day :haha:. I swear, they think the extra weight, swelling and pain is non existent! Good luck standing your ground on the no sex thing :haha:. I will venture a guess, that you will soon fold hehe. 
Cherry, we talked about the sex thing before and sure enough... Candy seems to be lone man left standing :haha:

As for cold water: since I live in Florida (and its always hot), I only drink Ice cold water all day. Grayson is absolutely not phased by it:haha:. I think that may be the same reason he doesn't respond to sugar ahahah... I'm constantly eating something sweet, so it has little effect on him :haha:.

Btw, you guys are so mean with all your pancake talk :growlmad:. I'm sitting at work, chewing on my raw red pepper, and reading about all these delicious combinations for pancakes :haha:. Grayson only gave me a half hearted kick for the pepper (can't blame him lol) 

Sarah, have fun at your mystery appointment lol. I'm sure everything will be great!

So the tech gave me two US pics from yesterday and they are horrible :nope:. Rob and I are seriously concerned, that we have a mutant in there and not a baby :dohh:. The tech seemed to think everything looked good, because she was all excited and said: oh look, he's looking at us! 
If you ask me, it looks like a creepy Halloween mask (I'll try to attach the pic).
The other pic was a profile shot, but it seems like he is missing a lip :shrug:
I'm seriously tempted to do a 3d scan, just to make sure I have a normal baby :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol steph I had to laugh when I read that!! I must admit grayson has had better pictures taken of him. he's still cute in that pic though. its the bones of his face making him look like that dont worry my kids face on scan pics make the. look like something from alien.. I have expected them to burst out of my tummy button haha. 

as for the sex thing I dont think I will last much longer before I join you ladies on the celibacy train!! Im getting too fat to do anything lately. Last time I just ended up with braxton hicks and back ache lol. 

I got an apology at half time.. I knew he would come saying sorry... silly man!! Xxx


----------



## Steph82

Lol thx Candy! When i get the second scan on the 27th, I will beg her to show me a "normal" picture of him. Ahaha. Why on earth she would think it was cute (her words), I have no clue!! Ahaha 

Oh and I still put out... Just not excited about it :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Steph that is certainly an....interesting scan picture!! Now, in fairness I can't make out anything on my own (I'm like Rachel in that episode of friends) but that one is not the best I have seen!! But I'm 100% sure Grayson is not a mutant baby! And even if he is, at least he'll be unique :haha: 

And interesting thought about Grayson not responding to sugar because you have so much - that is probably exactly what the heck is going on with mine! It's so used to being strung out on sugar that a bit extra makes no difference! Probably puts them into a sugar coma rather than hype them up!! 

That said my LO is going nuts tonight. Definitely feels like s/he is about to burst right out of there! 

Scary stuff - I just said to dh that after we come back from the hospital tomorrow, the next time we are there will be to have the baby :shock:


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Oh and I still put out... Just not excited about it :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol steph!!! Xx

doggylover thts a sobering thought about the hospital! Time really has gone by very quickly! Its strange to think not so long ago we were all in first tri together worrying about spotting and constipation lol now it wont be long before we get to meet our little monkeys! Xx


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, if you tilt your head to the right, it basically looks like the mask of chucky staring back at you :rofl:
top right is an eye, horizontal white line is the bridge of the nose... at least thats how I see it! I truly hope I am seeing it wrong though ahahaha

So the doctor called me back today and asked that I come back next week and the following for more US :cry:. THey was to do a Biophysical profile to make sure that they can establish a routine for him. I asked if I should be worried and they said no. There were no other "bad signs" on the US but because he didnt move much, they want to check each week and see if maybe he was just sleeping at that time :shrug:
At least I can now con the US tech into showing me his face again and proving that I do NOT have a mutant lol.


----------



## kirstabelle

I can't wait until we all have our babies one by one, it is going to be so exciting!!

At my MW's suggestion I think we will be getting back in the swing of things as soon as we hit 36 weeks. I want those prostaglandins! What a smooth seduction line that will be. That's also when I'm going to start acupuncture. And Evening Primrose Oil. I am just not being induced. I am evicting her on her due date like a good LO. :haha:

I just ate several chocolate dipped orange flavored walker's shortbread cookies. My LO is used to sugar too. :haha: She does love cheese though, which is funny as my DH's absolute fave food is cheese. I think the most she has ever kicked was when we went out for dinner and had this ridiculously amazing truffle mac and cheese thing. OMG. She went WILD!!

Hope you have a nice dinner out tonight Ready to Mum. We are meeting with a doula on Thursday night as it was the only night we were all free. Very romantic V day, talking about childbirth, pain, nursing etc... :haha:

Steph we have a skeletor picture from our 19 week scan. My DH wanted to throw it out he hated it so much. When the tech was doing it she also put on a lovey voice about it all and I was just like "ummm... that's not cute". Then she switched to 3D a few seconds later and it all got much cuter from there. I am sure Grayson is lovely in every other dimension!

I have been on a diaper prepping tear the last few days. But I am starting to feel like I am getting things together a bit more. Still no word on my bookcase though of course :growlmad:

How exciting that mat leave is starting for people soon! My last week is the week ending March 8th. But I am leaving for real since I will be staying home. I'm sure eventually I will go back and get a part-time something once I have had all my babies and they are in school. But I am very much looking forward to being home with baby in the meantime. :cloud9:


----------



## kirstabelle

Glad you will be getting more scans to ensure he is not a mutant Steph :haha: And they will ease your mind about his movement as well. I bet they will discover that you just have a lovely, perfect little baby who likes routines and sleeping!

Yeah our skeletor pic was just these two huge looking black holes staring out at us. Super creepy. I should try to take a picture to make you feel better. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Okay, here they are. First pic she is pretty much definitely a cyborg/terminator/skeletor and then ding! second pic they turned on 3D and she looked much better. Just a little skinny, but she was only 19 weeks so she gets a pass on that!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Skeletor.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6









Baby Face.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ooSweetPea

This far along even 3D can look a little wonky... Their little faces start getting pushed into the placenta or uterus and it make their noses look so distorted (like pressing your face against a window!) I just had a growth scan yesterday and they did a little 3D bit of her face and her little nose is sooo smushed in one of the pics lol. Although she did yawn during it and it was very cute to see - she was blinking too which is a little strange! She was estimated to be 4lb 6oz. 

So jealous of you girls leaving early on mat leave - I'll be slaving away til the bitter end! The dr is saying she thinks I have about 4 weeks to go and now that she's said that to me work is going EXTRA slow!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Sweet Pea, that is too cute about the yawning! Hope they do a tiny bit of 3D at my scan next week even though they said it is just going to be quick. Hope I at least get a pic!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Never hurts to ask ;) FX'd you get a piccy - it's nice to be able to put a few different gestational age pics in the baby book :)


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, thank you for posting your pics. The 3d is adorable! and I do see a bit of a scaryness from the other one... lol.. that leaves hope, that Grayson will not turn out as one of the main characters in the next Steven King movie :haha:

SweetPea, I'm sure your right about them getting a bit squished in there!
I wish I was almost done with work as well, but it looks like I will be working to the bitter end lol.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh also have to declare I got ALL baby shopping done this past weekend! The only things I have left are I want to get a few easy 'snacks' to put in the hospital bag for DH in case I go into labor in the middle of the night again when the cafe at the hospital is closed, and a small present for the baby to give to Tommy when he meets her for the first time - and I think DH is going to take care of those two things himself next time he runs to the grocery store - it's just a relief to know it's all done. Now to just put it away/pack it or whatever which at the rate I'm going will not be done very quickly!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph we will have to muddle through the next few weeks together then - ahhhh I pity us hehehe.


----------



## ReadytoMum

SweetPea and Steph: I'm with you on the working till the bitter end! Although I think I might be done a week before LO's due date. My jobs will end when the semester ends on April 19th I think, and I'm hoping my exams will be done by that point as well!! So I might get a little bit of a break, unless of course Peter comes early! :dohh:

kristabelle: That is a bit of scary US photo.. but I think a lot of them look a bit creepy when you really think about it! It just means our LO's will look even more adorable once they're born because we were paranoid about giving birth to aliens. :haha: I know sometimes it feels like Peter is trying to bust out aliens style at least. 

Steph: good luck at your upcoming US! Hopefully they can put your mind to rest about movements, and get you a better quality pic! We didn't get very good ones either when we did our 22 week scan, but I don't think we'll get to have another one... so we'll just have to wait till Peter shows up to see him again!


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Ooh also have to declare I got ALL baby shopping done this past weekend! The only things I have left are I want to get a few easy 'snacks' to put in the hospital bag for DH in case I go into labor in the middle of the night again when the cafe at the hospital is closed, and a small present for the baby to give to Tommy when he meets her for the first time - and I think DH is going to take care of those two things himself next time he runs to the grocery store - it's just a relief to know it's all done. Now to just put it away/pack it or whatever which at the rate I'm going will not be done very quickly!


Yay on finishing baby shopping!!!
You are so organised! I'm impressed with the snacks, good thinking!

I have *almost* finished shopping too. My stroller still pending of course, it is stuck in the harbor in a container, and I have given the store a dead line till next week to bring it home.
Not prepared for the hospital at all. I will start thinking about the hospital bag after 33 weeks.

The midwife my doc is working with is ridiculous, I asked for her number to make an appointment with her for the birth classes but was told she is not giving any as no one has a natural birth anymore, everyone is drugged out and epiduraled. So what's the point of having the MW (and paying her) if she doesn't assist you with classes?:shrug:
I have to look for another one from the hospital I'm going, crazy.... :wacko:


----------



## kirstabelle

Wow Lily, that is crazy! Why would they tell you that?! It doesn't make a person feel too confident in their abilities to labour naturally to be told that. I hope you can find a better midwife and get some support for a natural birth, if that is what you are interested in.


----------



## lily28

Well I'm a stuborn person and I will do my thing to the end. I might even search for a birth consultant outside of the system and have the classes with her ;) 
I already follow seminars with an independent midwife about breast feeding and I have learned lots from her.

It is really disappointing that all those women ask for so much intervention though, and the midwives no longer assist natural births, many have never even experienced one (the younger ones)...


----------



## ukgirl23

lily that is so backwards!! Lots of people have natural births! Maybe you could find a doula who can be with you during and upto birth? 

I hate pregnancy hormones they have turned me into a wreck of a woman! I used to be strong but lately I worry about everything, when I go out I worry if the door is locked, if I left my iron or hair straightners on, If the hamster died in the night, if someone breaks in or if there's a fire during the night... I seriously don't know how I'm still standing! Then this morning I let Connie go to class with a friend through a different door than usual, he goes that way all the time so I watched them go in together then left but now I feel terrible, what if she couldn't go that way and got stuck and come back out looking for me? what if she didn't get to class?? I'm sat here worried sick! Next time I will be walking her right to her proper doorway! I feel awful! 

and this is going to sound weird too but is anyone worried that they might die during child birth? I keep having nightmares where I'm in L&D and a lady comes in with her little boy and then she dies and he's just hanging around her bed. I keep having c section nightmares too like they go to take out the baby to find that he's severely under developed by months but they have to take him out anyway then he's on life support and shit... I am a mess, a big ball of nerves!! Why is this happening?? I've been here twice before.. :/ please say I'm not alone lol xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lily that is so strange about the midwife - I don't blame you at all for looking around for other options. How horrible to say all women get drugged up when clearly that is not the case. I'm not super farmiliar with midwives but from reading on here it seems they are generally the exact opposite of yours - what a bad apple!

Uk I have told DH many times that he better be prepared for me to bleed to death right after I give birth - how dramatic! They had a hard time getting my uterus to 'clamp down' (probably bc of funky shape) after DS was born (mind you I was totally fine - they wanted to infuse one pint of blood before I went home but I managed to avoid that in the end) but I still can't help thinking about it. It really doesn't scare me so I'm very matter of fact about it (bc I know I'm being ridiculous and hormonal) but I still say it anyways. DH took me seriously at first and now he just rolls his eyes bc he knows I'm being a drama queen!


----------



## ukgirl23

sweetpea I can understand why you would be afraid after something like that. But then on the other hand I guess you know that if something were to go wrong they can fix it quickly. I know I'm being an absolute nightmare to my family right now with all these worries but I can't stop, I know I'm probably not going to die, the flat wont catch fire and no one's going to break in but I can't stop worrying lol. I really can not wait to be over this so I can get back to me again! I guess it is part of coping though we have to look at the negatives as well as the positives so we are prepared for any outcome? xx


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies,

Just back from my hospital appointment, and although everything is just fine with LO I am absolutely gutted.

They have changed my due date AGAIN. That's now the 4th time. 23rd March -> 10th April -> 29th March and now -> 10th April again.

So I have been pushed back 12 days. I am absolutely gutted. I felt like I was getting so close, and now I feel like I'm being pushed so far backwards, even though it's only 12 days. I actually cried in the hospital because I'm so upset. The Dr did a scan (althou we didn't actually get to see anything) and I saw him measure the head size at 33+1, which is only 4 days behind where I am now. But he still pushed the date the whole way back until 10th April. Then they did a growth chart for me as none had been done before now, but the didn't do it properly and just stuck me on at 32 weeks, when the funal measurement was actually 26cm and the head measurement was 33+1. So I feel like I just have no idea what mu due date is supposed to be :shrug: 

Also, from a practical stand point, I now could have worked an extra 3 weeks, but since my maternity has all been arranged I no longer can.

I feel awful :( I know it probably sounds really stupid, and I don't know WHY I'm so upset exactly. I think I just had my hopes up that in 6 weeks I would be there, and now I feel like I have so much further to go :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

I think that is just the 'mom/mum' in us - I am always worried about something (even when not pregnant) but being pregnant and hormonal just magnifies everything - especially when we are so close to the finish and anxiety is usually at its high point. Hang in there girl we are almost done with all this craziness!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh doggy I can understand why you are so upset - 12 days seems so small in the long run but when you are in third tri it seems like 12 years. Try to take solace in the fact that at least if LO is 32 weeks right now and doesn't come until 39/40, they won't be trying to induce you for approaching 42 weeks (if they kept the end of march due date) iykwim? It is a small consolation right now I know :(

Use those extra weeks off to really pamper yourself and get some rest before LO comes, maybe do a special project for the nursery you wouldn't have time for otherwise? I am gutted for you darling - so glad bubs is healthy but dammit it's just not fair!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you sweetpea its nice to feel understood xx Mothers angst is awful! Xx


doggylover :hugs: Im so sorry the scan didnt go well :( They could have atleast let you see bubs! I would say if your cycles are regular then go by your last period and do it that way. if the head is measuring 33weeks I would also go by that as fundal height isnt important. This is your first baby so you might have tighter muscles than people who have multiples hence why you would measure small.. I really hope they can make their minds up! Xx


----------



## lily28

I can't bring my own doula/birth consultant or midwife to the hospital, she has to be an employee there to attend the birth and procedures... I can get coaching from any source I like, most women don't get any education coaching or seminars/classes. Only granola types (like myself?) are looking for these options.
When I say to other women I don't intend on having a drugged out birth they look at me as if I'm from outer space, people here are very much into births with appointments having induction or selective c section. They think I'm crazy I want to wait it out and do it normally. Those who do it naturally usually go straight for home birth but I can't do that as I have heart arrhythmia and I can't afford a home birth (double cost)...

Sweat pea & Candy: yes I often think I might die during birth, and I asked DH to raise the baby with love and care if I die. He gets mad at me when I tell him that.

Doggy, omg why do they push you back and forth like that??? This is totally unacceptable, you are right to be upset. I'm sending you love and hugs xoxo


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, first off: I'm very happy to hear that everything was fine at your appointment (fine with LO that is)!!! That's number one priority of course. 
As for them moving your due date: ugh how frustrating!!! But the great thing is, LO will come when he/she is ready.. I doubt he is keeping a calendar and saying: oh man, 12 extra days in here :growlmad::haha:
So rest assured, LO will be here at the same time, no matter what the doctors say :hugs:. 

Candy, sorry you are having all of this anxiety right now! I'm sure it's the natural progression of being so close to the end! If you think about the cycles of worries that we have all gone through (first trimester spotting, hb, scans, etc), it only seems natural to have a new worry in the last trimester!!! :hugs: you will not die, or burn down your house! I am very certain of that!!

Lily, I'm surprised that they let you hire a MW, but then you can't have a natural birth?!? :dohh: wouldn't that be the point of spending the extra money?? Geez, I'm sure you will stay strong and get exactly the birth you want!!!

AFM, I received my old navy order last night... Just in time, since I was running out of clothes that fit :dohh:... Everything fits and I'm super excited to be able to change up my wardrobe lol. Well my receptionist at work just said: you know, some days you dress a way that makes you look like you should and other days (like today) you look fat! :growlmad: 
All I could answer was: well it depends on what laundry day I am at and believe it or not, I AM getting bigger (like I'm supposed to)!!!! Stupid cow! What I wanted to say was: funny, cause you just look the same fat everyday and your NOT pregnant! Sorry, rant over! I just hate dumb people!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> I doubt he is keeping a calendar and saying: oh man, 12 extra days in here :growlmad::haha:

He's not?! What did I send that red pen in there for then?! That was to cross off the days! :haha:

Thanks ladies for your support. I know LO will come whenever they fancy, it's just the constant changing that has happened for my due date. Unfortunately, my cycles are very irregular (anywhere from 28-70 days!) so LMP is no use to me :(

What confuses me even more is that the print out of the scan says the following dates for different measurements:

Weight: 33+4 
Head measurement: 34+1 (massive head lol!)
Abdominal measurement: 33+1

So according to the measurements this Dr took the EDD is 2nd April (printed on the sheet). And he took them so he could give me a better due date. Then ignored them??? All those measurements tie in better with my 29th March due date than 10th April. I'm super confused. :(

Steph: I cannot believe someone said that to you! :shock: you definitely should have said "Same for you. And today is definitely a fat day" or something like that! So so rude!

Lily: I also can't believe people are so negative about you wanting a natural birth. It does definitely seem like the trend in some places is for drugs, drugs and more drugs, but there are PLENTY of women who go natural, or even use FEWER drugs, and your midwife should be perfectly aware of that. And she is there to support you and offer you what you want and need. Ridiculous.

Sweetpea and Candy: :hugs: thanks for the support. I think I'm having a crappy day in general - i cried on the way to the hospital because I thought we were going to be late (by no more than 5mins I should add!) Hormones!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: sorry to hear that you're stressing out so much!! It's horrible feeling like we have no control over our thoughts and feelings, stupid hormones! DH and I have hardly said much of a word to each other the last few weeks because when we do sit down to talk for any length of time the convo inevitably swings around to my school stuff, which at the moment makes me incredibly ANGRY, so I don't want to talk about it. Hopefully it will all pass soon though, and we'll all be back our old selves with beautiful new babies!

doggylover: I'm so sorry hun! That must be so aggravating that they keep chaning your dates. Although it's true that LO will show up when they're ready, we cling to those dates to count down towards. Also really a bummer about the mat leave situation... but LO might be here well before the 10th, and this way you get some extra time to relax and pamper yourself etc. 

Steph: Glad your order arrived and that everything fit well! I'm always so paranoid about ordering online and things not fitting properly. :wacko: Did you get mostly new shirts, or some pants too?? I've been looking for some brown pants or cords for a while now and no luck so far.

Lily: That's really bizzare about the midwife situation! I'm not using one, but they're starting to become more and more popular around here. Do you have the option of using a different hospital?? I hope you can work something out that will make you happy.

AFM, I received my student course evaluations in the mail today from the course I taught at Niagara University last semester. So now the question is... do I open and read them now? Or do I wait till May when I can relax with a glass of wine and read them then? If they're really nasty I'm not sure I could emotionally handle that right now without crying. I've been really looking forward to them getting here, but now that they've arrived I'm afraid to open them!! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks Readytomum :)

Open them now!!! I am 100% sure that they will be very positive! You'll always get the odd person who didn't like a course (I did when I was at uni) but it's very rarely the lecturers fault, it's more they don't like the content, as it doesn't interest them so much, than the delivery. 

No way could I wait until May!


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggy -- Any idea of O date? You got your bfp on July 30, had you tested before that? That may give you a better idea of which due date is "correct." I got a bfp on July 29. I wa 10dpo. I'm due April 11.

I can imagine how much it sucks now, but it's going to be sooooo much better in April when you're probably still pregnant (just statistically speaking) and looking forward to April 10 instead of looking back to March 29. :haha: And as others pointed out, won't be rushed into an induction at "42 weeks" when you may really only be 40+2. :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph and doggylover I had weird images of you pushing pens up there and baby chilling out looking at him or her watch haha. My two both came late. Connie come ten days late and Lucas came about six days late so I always say give or take 2 weeks around the due date anyway. 

Lily thats sad that you cant even have a doula well done to you though for sticking it out and going natural! I feel that lots of ladies get tired and impatient at the end and I can see why but I always thouht its better to go into labour when your body and your baby is ready if it is possible. 

steph you are probably right Im probably just nervous :) I cant believe that girl was so rude to you!!! I bet you look lovely no matter what you are wearing. Some people really dont think before opening their mouths!  

Readtomum I agree with doggylover on the papers :) Im sure its all good stuff in there xxx I think once our babies are here we will all feel much better. Im sorry to hear the school stuff is being such a pain in the ass! :hugs:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> I doubt he is keeping a calendar and saying: oh man, 12 extra days in here :growlmad::haha:
> 
> He's not?! What did I send that red pen in there for then?! That was to cross off the days! :haha:
> 
> Thanks ladies for your support. I know LO will come whenever they fancy, it's just the constant changing that has happened for my due date. Unfortunately, my cycles are very irregular (anywhere from 28-70 days!) so LMP is no use to me :(
> 
> What confuses me even more is that the print out of the scan says the following dates for different measurements:
> 
> Weight: 33+4
> Head measurement: 34+1 (massive head lol!)
> Abdominal measurement: 33+1
> 
> So according to the measurements this Dr took the EDD is 2nd April (printed on the sheet). And he took them so he could give me a better due date. Then ignored them??? All those measurements tie in better with my 29th March due date than 10th April. I'm super confused. :(
> 
> Steph: I cannot believe someone said that to you! :shock: you definitely should have said "Same for you. And today is definitely a fat day" or something like that! So so rude!
> 
> Lily: I also can't believe people are so negative about you wanting a natural birth. It does definitely seem like the trend in some places is for drugs, drugs and more drugs, but there are PLENTY of women who go natural, or even use FEWER drugs, and your midwife should be perfectly aware of that. And she is there to support you and offer you what you want and need. Ridiculous.
> 
> Sweetpea and Candy: :hugs: thanks for the support. I think I'm having a crappy day in general - i cried on the way to the hospital because I thought we were going to be late (by no more than 5mins I should add!) Hormones!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry if that came across wrong :blush:. I was just trying to encourage you to ignore what the doctor said!! I've been ignoring my doctors due date since my 20 week scan :haha:. I use the measurements because they make more sense to me!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I wanted to make you feel better about your ''mutant baby'' scan pic so here is my ''Alien'' hehehe xxx 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8470367507/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8241/8470367507_39c8630209.jpg[/url] 20130213_162059 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Steph82

Readytomum, open the papers!! I agree that they will surely be positive... And even if the odd student gives a negative review, I'm sure it's only because he/she got a bad grade (or was expecting a bad grade) and therefore didn't like the class. That's usually how I felt about my classes :haha:

I did order pants (2 pair) and both fit perfect :thumbup:. Plus they were on sale, so I only paid $50 for two pair of pants and two tops. Free shipping. Totally worth it. 

Sorry if I'm coming across bitchy or negative today but I am just in the worst mood lol. Was trying to schedule some appointments with possible doctors while OH is here and I'm having no luck. Guess trying to get in the day before is not all that easy :haha:... And then OH wants to micro manage and add more places for me to contact (mind you, we are both at work and busy). Told him I'm done and if he wants to check out any others, it's up to him!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> I'm so sorry if that came across wrong :blush:. I was just trying to encourage you to ignore what the doctor said!! I've been ignoring my doctors due date since my 20 week scan :haha:. I use the measurements because they make more sense to me!!

Don't be silly I was only joking! :flower:

I know that all edd are give or take, but my worry is that if I go over I will be getting induced at 43+5!! And since my baby is apparently already 5lbs, they would be huge by then which would surely lead to a definite tearing episode, and greater potential for a c section?

If I knew I wouldn't need induced, and knew baby would come on April 10th then I wouldn't care less! But my worry is for induction, and that it would be so late.


----------



## ukgirl23

I think at 40 weeks you can request a sweep... but that is the UK and it seems N.I are much different to here :/ xx


----------



## doggylover

I'll be requesting she pulls it out at 40 weeks :haha: 

Well I text my brother and asked him if there is a medical reason for my date being moved back considering all measurements point to an early edd. So will wait and see what he says, fountain of all medical knowledge in our family that he is!


----------



## ukgirl23

haha if my brother was a doctor I would be constantly on the phone or messaging him questions! lol 

I've just got Ben's drawers today and just put all his clothes and nappies in them, I didn't realise we had so much stuff... I can't resist buying things I see when I'm out now he has 3 big draws full of clothing and one full of nappies! I'll need to buy another set of drawers for his towels, muslins, safety kit etc .. -.- oooops!  xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls ...been away for a bit...working on the house and the kids rooms is exhausting so i sleep pretty much all day and am up all night when DH gets home.

Doggylover...my OB did the same exact thing to me. He told me that they go technically by the earliest ultrasound due dates because they are the most accurate. Anything later because of baby's size can give them the wrong information and they don't want to risk baby being delivered to early. So if baby comes on its own then they won't stop it but safer fot the DR if they kick it back. I started out the 4-12-13 went to the 6th and was told she would be delivered before the 29th of March and now she isn't getting delivered till the 9th. If she don't budge out before then. Don't worry when your body is ready to pop baby out it will! 

I probably won't be on much i have the DIY stuff going on plus have started to have BH, DR says it is my body prepping for baby, and court stuff so i am just way way to busy. I will check in regularly to see how everyone is doing though!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggy as I have said before I just completely ignore the due date the hospital gave me and go by my O date (which I am fairly sure of as I was carefully temping, and doing O sticks) and by the kid's actual measurements (which in all three scans have been within a day of or exactly on what I think the due date is, hoping scan 4 seals the deal :haha:) But I totally understand that it is REALLY annoying to have a due date you think is wrong and have them always talk about it like its right. I worry for the opposite reason to you, that everyone will try to induce me early. :nope: But another good point about your due date being pushed back is that now we will let you stay in the April babies club, as we had all been plotting to overthrow you after all this March talk. :haha:

Read them now Ready to Mum! I'm sure they'll be fine :)

UK I love your alien picture! Glad there are so many alien fetus pictures around and I am not the only one hatching an alien/cyborg. 

Steph glad you have some new clothes to show off. That receptionist sounds horrid. What a rude thing to say, and I'm sure its not true. I mostly got baby clothes from ON, just a few things to fill in some gaps. It shipped already so should be here soon :happydance: I have had mixed experiences with ordering mat clothes online, some things have been good and some I had to return. I feel like mat clothes can be a challenge anyway since we all grow in different ways, and it seems like you never know what's going to suddenly undergo rapid expansion while other things stay perfectly normal sized :haha:

Where is it that you live again Lily? Somewhere in Europe, I remember? I am surprised they don't even let you have a doula. I guess that is a pro of the American system. Yeah you have to pay for it but nobody's really telling you what you can and can't do because you're footing the bill. I picked the hospital we are going to because they have the lowest c section rate in the area. Its around 20% for the regular hospital and 10% if you are doing midwife assisted. Epidural rate with a midwife is about 40% but I would never begrudge a woman an epidural if she wants one, so I definitely don't mind that this is higher. And a lot of their "standard policies" are the "crunchier" things anyway like delayed cord clamping, no routine episiotimies. And they LOVE doulas. It is interesting to see how different things are in other places. I had always thought of the US as being more pro-drug and interventions and Europe as being more natural and things :shrug: Hope it all works out though, and glad there are at least classes outside of the hospital system that you can access. If you are looking for a good book I really enjoyed the book Natural Hospital Birth by Cynthia Gabriel. It was really good for navigating what usually goes on in a hospital with interventions etc and some really positive steps to take to get what you actually want :flower:


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> But another good point about your due date being pushed back is that now we will let you stay in the April babies club, as we had all been plotting to overthrow you after all this March talk. :haha:

\\:D/\\:D/ phew thank goodness for that!!

Good news, I spoke to my brother and his exact words were "who was it? Twat. They are wrong. You'll have another appointment in a few weeks. Tell them that someone messed it up."

You can always rely on him :haha:

Ukgirl: I'm jealous of your organisation! I can't wait to get all mine sorted!

Maternity clothes: I am so so sick of all mine! I don't want to buy any more though as my main problem is I'm sick of them for work, and that's only three more weeks. After that I'll live in jammies until this LO comes...and then for several weeks afterwards!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I'll be requesting she pulls it out at 40 weeks :haha:
> 
> Well I text my brother and asked him if there is a medical reason for my date being moved back considering all measurements point to an early edd. So will wait and see what he says, fountain of all medical knowledge in our family that he is!

Ahahah we will all have to post an eviction notice after 40 weeks :haha: 
I'm not sure how well I will cope once my due date passes (MY due date and not the one the doctor uses ahahah)!


----------



## Steph82

LMAO at not kicking doggy out of the April thread :thumbup:

Candy, I need your motivation and organization skills lol. I dropped all of my clothes off at my moms house to wash :haha:. In my defense (if there is one lol), she really wanted to do it and she has a bigger washer then me. 

Sarah, as for maternity clothes: if I didn't have to work for another 7 weeks :wacko:, then I would have never bothered getting more... But I only had one pair of work pants left that fit, and you can only wear it so many times, before people think your gross ahahah 
I would live in PJ bottoms right now, if I could !

Mommabrown, hope the room switch is coming along nicely! 

LittleSpy, your like a Superhero ... Pop in with good advice and then your gone :haha: how are you doing? We're you able to move Maisie in a big girl bed yet?


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I still need to find the motivation to wash it all!! I got my washing basket empty thennthe day after it was full again Im going to have to just put it all in with the other stuff. I still dont know how to wash the nappies either! The directions on the internet are mainly for usa machines :/ I found mothercare sells bum genius washing powder though :D xx


----------



## doggylover

Steph so true- it's the trousers that are the problem for me too. Embarrassingly I was still fitting into pre-preg ones (not quite buttoned in fairness!) but last week I thought the zip had come down...I had actually bust right out of them and the zip is now no longer attached to the rest of the material :haha: and the only other ones I have are not great and slip down all the time...so I'm all about the dresses these days. But again, only so many times I can wear them until people think I'm gross!

:haha: so true about littlespy flying by with her good advice! But we miss your updates!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ok im like so behide :( ive read as much as i could lol and then skip last 2 pages lol..

Im so happy to finish up next friday cant take no more of being uncomfy at work :(.

speaking of baby movement my little one as been moving around alot more today :S not sure what ive had to make her more active lol but hey it helps keep my mind at bay. 

Glad you got your last bits for baby and your hospital bag. 

I still need to grab some snacks also and some juice cause i drink way to much cola lol Guess my baby is use to sugar aswell as i eat to much junk lol. 

xxxx


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> But another good point about your due date being pushed back is that now we will let you stay in the April babies club, as *we had all been plotting to overthrow you after all this March talk.* :haha:
> 
> 
> It is interesting to see how different things are in other places. I had always thought of the US as being more pro-drug and interventions and Europe as being more natural and things :shrug: Hope it all works out though, and glad there are at least classes outside of the hospital system that you can access. If you are looking for a good book I really enjoyed the book Natural Hospital Birth by Cynthia Gabriel. It was really good for navigating what usually goes on in a hospital with interventions etc and some really positive steps to take to get what you actually want :flower:

:haha:
I'd hate it if we had to kick doggy out because the docs are stupid and can't take a measurement.

Thanks for the book recommendation! 

What is happening where I am right now is that the system is highly influenced from the American procedures, most docs have worked and studied in the US etc. Very unlike UK, Sweden, Denmark etc... 
Anything granola is very badly criticized, no concept of attachment parenting etc. 
Bringing your doula or midwife in the hospital (even if I covered 100% of all costs) would leave doctors with nothing to do in the hospitals, as only a tiny % really need intervention from a surgeon, and lose a lot of their status. They don't even allow husbands/partners in the delivery room in the public and university hospitals. Some of the high end private clinics have other policies that I'm not familiar with but they cost a lot and I'm not in a position to even think about those.


----------



## kirstabelle

lily28 said:


> They don't even allow husbands/partners in the delivery room in the public and university hospitals.

:shock: :growlmad: That is beyond ridiculous. Do they think this is 1950? They would have a hard time keeping my DH away from us during L&D. You're not having your tonsils out for goodness sakes. I think if that was what we were facing we would be doing home birth. Or I would be going to Australia or the UK to give birth as I am a citizen in both places :haha: My husband and his brother were born at home when it was "illegal" to have a home birth here because my MIL couldn't find a doctor who would agree to basic things like no routine episiotimy etc. She had her third baby in a free standing birth center as she was older then and by that time it was the 90's and the crunchy ways were much more accepted. :nope: that there are still places where women have so little say over such a significant thing.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Well I still need to find the motivation to wash it all!! I got my washing basket empty thennthe day after it was full again Im going to have to just put it all in with the other stuff. I still dont know how to wash the nappies either! The directions on the internet are mainly for usa machines :/ I found mothercare sells bum genius washing powder though :D xx

In terms of washing...so confusing! So many conflicting things! What I am doing is the following:

-for preloved nappies I am dishwasher tablet strip washing them then regular washing them at 40C
- new bamboo nappies I am prewashing at 40C with an extra rinse. People say they take up to 10 washes to become fully absorbent, but since LO won't be peeing enough to soak the nappy in the first week, they should get that washed by the time the wees are a bigger issue
- new microfibre nappies and inserts I am doing one wash at 40C with and extra rinse
- wraps I am one wash at 30C 

I dunno if any of that is right :shrug: but I do know the preloved I had smelt a bit funky and after their strip they are smell free!

Afm: I laughed so much at this story. My sister knows a girl who lives down the road from us. We live out in the country, and we walk the dogs each night down the country lanes. It's winter, so it's dark of course! Well this girl said to my sister today how awful it is that "that husband" of mine "makes me walk every night in winter, and in the dark and rain no less!"

My sister didn't tell her Simon is unlikely to make me do anything I don't want, so this girl genuinely believes he forces me to do it! Usually it's me begging to go with him as he hates how slowly we go now I am so huge. It's funny to think she is watching us (creep) and judging him!


----------



## Steph82

Bwahahaha poor Sarah! Your neighbor thinks your being abused :haha: 
And poor OH... Now the neighbors think he's a mean husband lol. 
If you ever see her, you should scream at OH and make a scene because he treats you so poorly ... At least give her some real gossip to talk about :winkwink:
I'm kidding... Poor Simons reputation is on the line!

At least you can hope that she is just as nosey, if someone tries to break I to your house! Neighborhood alarm!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: Glad you've got the drawers and filled them up! We had to go buy some long rubbermaid totes to store under the crib last night, because the dresser we bought is pretty small and doesn't have enough room to store everything!! We have the 0-3m stuff in there, and that's all that fits! Hats, socks, scratch mittens, booties etc. are being stored in seperate bins because there's no room in the dresser. I think we still need to get another cuby-hole storage unit too because it just seems like we have so much stuff and nowhere to put it away!!

doggylover: That is a little creepy re: your neighbour! :haha: The joys of living in a small community. hehe Also, I'm not sure if I've said so already or not, but I love your DH's name!! That was one of the names I suggested for LO, but DH said no. 

Lily: Wow! That's some strict procedures they have there...! I really hope you can work out something you're comfortable with, it all sounds a little bit crazy. I can't even imagine being at one of the places where DH wasn't allowed in the room!

Thanks for all your feedback ladies on whether or not I should open the evaluations now or wait... I'm going to give it a few days to decide I think so I don't make a hasty decision. 

Tomorrow is going to be a fairly stressful day... so I certainly want to make sure if I open them now, I calm down from that first before venturing into the evaluations. Tomorrow there's a History Dept. meeting which will decide my academic fate in terms of writing my exams this April and whether I can write just some of them now and write the other one after I return from Parental Leave, or whether I have to write them all together before I go (which won't happen... so I wouldn't be writing any of them).


----------



## doggylover

Lol steph I said to my sister I was going to walk tonight with my hand on my back (proper pregnant lady style) and pretend to sob! My sister said she'd probably run out of her house and start yelling at poor Simon! I may do it yet...:haha:

Readytomum: I hope things go your way tomorrow. If they decide you have to do them all together and you can't do them before LO arrives what will happen?


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Sarah, you're neighbour is sooooo weird!!! And to talk to your sister about you as well!!! how cheeky!! LOL 

Thank you for the washing advice!! what is dish washer tablet stripping? :/ are you going to presoak your nappies and liners in the bucket? I have found some antibacterial powder in mothercare which you pop in water in the bucket to soak. xxx

readytomum it honestly didn't seem like a lot until I had put it all away lol, I put socks, mittens and booties between the folded clothing to save some space, I had too many shoes to store so I'll need to get extra too I like the under cot storage idea! Might have to copy you :) xx 

by the way I got my mini fan from ebay for my hospital bag the other day yay and ASDA are doing 3 for £3 on travel toiletries, they have savlon and small baby bottles of shampoo ect, I even got a travel toothbrush which folds up ad some deodrant, which has all gone in the hospital bag. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

apparently 190 people are reading our thread :/ fame!!! lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> apparently 190 people are reading our thread :/ fame!!! lol xx

I was about to comment on Doggy's stalker... sounds like there's a lot of it going around :haha: I always think its just the 20 or so regulars reading. We _do_ have the best thread so I can see why they would want to read it. :winkwink:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: if they decide the exams have to all be written at once, and I can't write them in April because I won't be ready, I will have to write them all later when I return, which means all the work this semester to prepare for them will have been a bit of a waste, because I'm going to forget everything I've read by the time it would come due to write the exam. Plus it means finishing this degree just keeps getting pushed further and further back. At least if I can write some of them now this school year will have been productive, instead of waste of time and effort!

ukgirl: the under cot storage is great for stuff you don't need to access very often! We decided to put the clothing that's too big under there for now, and then when Peter grows out of the 0-3 month stuff we can pop the bin out to switch the 3-6 month stuff into the dresser. I think we'll also be storing some of our really heavy blankets under there too which we wont need till Winter time (likely end of November or December). 

I started getting some of Peter's stuff ready for the hospital bag the other day when I was washing and putting away clothes. How does this sound so far?

- 2 X newborn onsies
- 2 X newborn sleepers
- 2 X 0-3m onsies
- 2 X 0-3m sleepers
- 2 X cotton hats
- 2 X pairs of scratch mitts
- 1 X going home outfit
- 1 X extra heavy fleece sleeper/outside clothing
- 2 X muslin blankets
- 1 X large knitted blanket for trip home

I haven't bothered past the clothes so far... so no diapers/hygiene stuff organized yet. But does that sound pretty good for clothing? I don't want to bring a ton of stuff I end up not needing... and DH can always bring us something if I need more. Here for a regular vaginal birth you're kicked out after a few hours if everything is fine... so unless there are problems it won't be an overnight stay.


----------



## kirstabelle

AFM I am about to open my 5 ft tall giraffe after polishing off my second ice cream twix of the week. I think I am addicted to those things now. :blush:


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> AFM I am about to open my 5 ft tall giraffe after polishing off my second ice cream twix of the week. I think I am addicted to those things now. :blush:

OOohh!! I had an Ice Cream Twix and a Mars one when I was in the UK in June.... and those things are AWESOME! We don't have them here in Canada though. :nope: But I'm not jealous or anything....:haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Ready to Mum that sounds like a good amount for the length of time you will be there (ie not long) I think I am just taking the four open bottomed gown things 0-3 month size, some disposables (the kind with less weird ingredients for just until we get home and past the meconium stage) a hat and a pair of little hand knit cotton booties. The sleeper gown things have the mits sown in, but I might knit her some little mits too. And a going home outfit and a blanket for the car in case its cool. Then some nursing nighties and bras, giant pants and the nursing pad things. A stash of granola bars and honey sticks for labour. Toiletries and little bit of make up. I know if I am feeling like crap after labour then make up will make me feel better and more human. I think that's all I've planned so far. I will be sending DH for any other necessities I forget.


----------



## kirstabelle

Re Ice Cream Twixes, that is definitely the baby's fault. I think she has Fetal Frozen Caramel Syndrome. If she can get the blame for ab muscle separation, heart burn, hormonal paranoia and all the rest of it then she can just get the blame for this too :haha:


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> AFM I am about to open my 5 ft tall giraffe after polishing off my second ice cream twix of the week. I think I am addicted to those things now. :blush:

What a post :haha: my 5ft giraffe! And what the heck is a honey stick?!

190 people reading the thread?! Seriously?! I bet my neighbour is one of them :haha:

Candy: I'm not going to bother with the soaking in the bucket,just stick them in dry. Since I plan to use quite a few covers which are made of PUL and have elastic, I've heard that the soaking isn't great for the elastic. I think I'll rinse the poo-y liners and chuck them in the nappy bin, but nothing else. Dishwasher tablet stripping: you basically wash the nappies with a bog standard dishwasher tablet instead of any detergent. It is supposed to wash away any residue from detergent build up, which eliminates any smell and keeps their absorbency up. No idea how it works...but it did seem to for my preloved! They smelt so musty, and even after I regular washed them they still smelt a bit funny, but after doing that they smell of nothing at all (which is apparently a good thing!)

Readytomum: fingers crossed that you will be able to split the exams then, so your hard work isn't wasted. I can't imagine how hard it would be to read and study for exams with a newborn, plus having your degree constantly moved further away is definitely not something you want to happen. I agree with kirstabelle- your clothes for Peter sound perfect for the hospital :) that's more or less exactly what I plan on taking too.


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha Kirstabelle!!!

Sorry Ladies.... I haven't been on the last couple of days. I came down with a sinus infection Monday night, went to the doctor yesterday morning as I was running a 101 fever & was afraid it was going to be the flu (which seems to just keep going around in my area). I stayed home from work yesterday & spent almost the entire day sleeping.... I went back to work today, but have been of course playing catch up....

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry you've been sick Maybe Soon, glad it seems to not be the flu and you were at least able to get some rest yesterday. Feel better!


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> apparently 190 people are reading our thread :/ fame!!! lol xx
> 
> I was about to comment on Doggy's stalker... sounds like there's a lot of it going around :haha: I always think its just the 20 or so regulars reading. We _do_ have the best thread so I can see why they would want to read it. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: Not that I am biased, but we are pretty awesome :haha:


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Re Ice Cream Twixes, that is definitely the baby's fault. I think she has Fetal Frozen Caramel Syndrome. If she can get the blame for ab muscle separation, heart burn, hormonal paranoia and all the rest of it then she can just get the blame for this too :haha:

:rofl::rofl: I agree!!! LO should be carrying their weight (or at least be to blame for us carrying their weight ahahah)


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive seen alot of people going to use those reusable nappies but ive opt for disables lol Just because i aint to sure on how you clean the poo of those things lol Probs save me money if i did use them but oh wells ive stock up on disables now.

I was laughing when i was really about this neighbour of yours doggy to funny she must be looking out for you each night as you come down the road.



Paige has been active more these passed 2 days its weird must have been because we had midwife an she pushing down hard to feel babys position lol Just glad i can feel all those kicks and punches bit more now :). xx


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> I started getting some of Peter's stuff ready for the hospital bag the other day when I was washing and putting away clothes. How does this sound so far?
> 
> - 2 X newborn onsies
> - 2 X newborn sleepers
> - 2 X 0-3m onsies
> - 2 X 0-3m sleepers
> - 2 X cotton hats
> - 2 X pairs of scratch mitts
> - 1 X going home outfit
> - 1 X extra heavy fleece sleeper/outside clothing
> - 2 X muslin blankets
> - 1 X large knitted blanket for trip home

Oooh I'm stealing your list!!!:thumbup: Only difference I will stay in the hospital 2-3 days, I wish they'd kick me out sooner. They make sure the uterus is shrinking properly and there is not too much blood, plus keep an eye on the little ones.

I'd add 2 cot sheets too, I hate the hospital sheets (rough) and I feel weird thinking there have been thousands of other babies on those. And a fluffy towel!


----------



## doggylover

Eww Lily now you mention other babies sleeping on the sheets (and throwing up on them etc) I am adding sheets to my hospital bag as well!! 

Maybesoon sorry to hearyou haven't been feeling great, take it easy and get as much rest as you can.

Cherry, that's nice to feel Paige moving more often. The Drs and midwives push SO hard to feel baby don't they?! My dh was horrified yesterday at the hospital at how hard they pushed me! He thinks when I give it a little poke that I am damaging some internal organs, I thought he was going to punch the Dr yesterday for attacking our baby! :haha: (in fairness, the Dr was rough)


----------



## ukgirl23

:hugs: maybesoon I hope you are feeli g better now xxx

doggylover do you just use a basic dishwasher tablet? Do I just put it in the drum or the drawer? Sorry Im so clueless! Xxx

Cherrybump you can buy one way liners which filter fluids through and you can flush the poo in the liner. Xx

well I had a follow up app with the doctor today to check the uti had gone and she almost made me cry. She asked me if I felt better down there and I said I felt uncomfortable she tried to say I have thrush without doing any tests or anything at all.. but I do not have thrush. The test for uti showed I still had some infection there. I only have two days of tablets left so I hope it clears up. She asked me why I felt uncomfortable down there and I said I just felt a lot of pressure on my bladder and she started shouting at me about how its normal.. I know pressure down there is normal but its not normal to feel like youre on the verge of peeing your pants all day long. She was awful. She told.me to use a thrush pessary too which Im pretty sure isnt safe when pregnant. If I still have pain after the weekend I will go to a different doctor. I dont think she knows what shes doing. I know antibiotics can cause thrush but I know for sure I dont have it. :( Still waiting for the papers too... Ben is still head down!!! Fingers crossed he stays there this time xxx


----------



## Steph82

Oh candy, that's horrible. After taking the antibiotics for this long, the infection should be gone! The last couple of days are usually only to get rid of dormant bacteria and to make sure it doesn't come back. I would go to a different doctor for sure! Yes, pressure is normal, but that usually goes away for a little while when you empty your bladder. Plus, baby and uterus pressure is different from UTI pressure. Please go and get a second opinion. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Yikes Ukgirl!I don't think it's normal to feel that much pressure either. I don't understand why people's Dr's always have to shout and be rude. Asses! 

I have absolutely no clothes for Emme. Reading this makes me realize I need to get with the program in the next 7 weeks! I don't even have a bag ready for her let alone me.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Happy Valentine's Day to all you beautiful ladies!! :flower:

My Dr's appointment today went well! Peter is definitely head down and everything looks good. Always a relief.

ukgirl: sorry your Dr was being such an ass! I hate it when people talk to pregant women like they've gone stupid. My Dr asks me every time I go if there's anything I have questions about or if anything is wrong etc. I've never really had any questions for her, but I know she wouldn't yell at me if I did! That's totally unacceptable.

lily: Wow! They keep you in for a while! I'm glad we get out quickly here because I'd rather be home than in the hospital, but it would be nice if they kept us overnight at least just to make sure things were all ok! :shrug:

Mommabrown: Don't feel too bad about not having a stash of clothes yet! I just got most of mine this past weekend, and they were a hand-me-down from one of my cousins who is done having babies! Now we have more clothes than we know what to do with. :haha: Peter could have a fashion show everyday and not wear them all!

Maybesoon: Sorry to hear you've been sick! Hopefully you're on the mend by now and feeling much better.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you ladies I feel better knowing you all agree with me. She gave me a different antibiotic but it made me really sick and dizzy so I had to go to a weaker one I really hope this infection clears up so I dont have to go back. 

Connie has gone to her boyfriends house for dinner bless her. So ots just me Aaron and Lucas and they are both playing xbox so Im here with milkybar buttons lol yummy!! 

Mommabrown have you heard anything else about court? Im still waiting on the papers :-/ you could ask on facebook if anyone has any clothes they want rid of. I did that and got loads! Xx

readytomum Im glad your app went well and baby is head down.. yay!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl i was in his office today to pay him off completely and still not one freaking word. He said we should be hearing something soon from the judge on a court date. I am so aggravated i wanted this over with before the baby got here honestly. 

I am hoping my baby shower goes well next month so hopefully she is covered for a bit. My sister said she has some clothes to give us but has never brought them. Maybe she is just waiting till after she is here. 

Afm..It's Valentine's Day and i got some beautiful roses from DH and i went and got my hair cut!! I have cried already today and now i am about to head off to the school to spend some time with the children at their parties! All in a life of a pregnant woman! LOL


----------



## Cherrybump

ukgirl23 said:


> omg Sarah, you're neighbour is sooooo weird!!! And to talk to your sister about you as well!!! how cheeky!! LOL
> 
> Thank you for the washing advice!! what is dish washer tablet stripping? :/ are you going to presoak your nappies and liners in the bucket? I have found some antibacterial powder in mothercare which you pop in water in the bucket to soak. xxx
> 
> readytomum it honestly didn't seem like a lot until I had put it all away lol, I put socks, mittens and booties between the folded clothing to save some space, I had too many shoes to store so I'll need to get extra too I like the under cot storage idea! Might have to copy you :) xx
> 
> by the way I got my mini fan from ebay for my hospital bag the other day yay and ASDA are doing 3 for £3 on travel toiletries, they have savlon and small baby bottles of shampoo ect, I even got a travel toothbrush which folds up ad some deodrant, which has all gone in the hospital bag. xx

I got those 3 for £3 travel stuff to lol they came in so handy.



doggylover said:


> Eww Lily now you mention other babies sleeping on the sheets (and throwing up on them etc) I am adding sheets to my hospital bag as well!!
> 
> Maybesoon sorry to hearyou haven't been feeling great, take it easy and get as much rest as you can.
> 
> Cherry, that's nice to feel Paige moving more often. The Drs and midwives push SO hard to feel baby don't they?! My dh was horrified yesterday at the hospital at how hard they pushed me! He thinks when I give it a little poke that I am damaging some internal organs, I thought he was going to punch the Dr yesterday for attacking our baby! :haha: (in fairness, the Dr was rough)

Thanks hun. Just been bit sore today was pretty bad i could have cried but im ok now must have been hungry lol 



Mommabrown said:


> Yikes Ukgirl!I don't think it's normal to feel that much pressure either. I don't understand why people's Dr's always have to shout and be rude. Asses!
> 
> I have absolutely no clothes for Emme. Reading this makes me realize I need to get with the program in the next 7 weeks! I don't even have a bag ready for her let alone me.

Dont worry about buying clothes hun you'll have plenty of time. Ryans mum gave me alot of things they are all second hand but they will come in handy lol. 

Im super tired now so i think im going to head of to bed. Work took it out of me today lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover do you just use a basic dishwasher tablet? Do I just put it in the drum or the drawer? Sorry Im so clueless! Xxx

Yep, just a normal one (we have the one with a power ball, but you don't need that!) As long as it doesn't have a gel bit, or a liquid bit, and just pop it in the drum. It makes a great noise until it dissolves!! Sorry to hear your dr was a prick today :hugs: definitely get a second opinion after the weekend if you are still having discomfort. Better safe than sorry anyway! Also, so cute about Connie and her boyfriend! I saw what he got her on FB - that's too cute! 

Mommabrown: I'm sure you have lots of baby stuff from your other LO though. You're a pro at this, it's us first timers who have panic bought everything in sight!!!

Cherry: I'm still a bit sore from my Dr being too forceful as well :( Why have they suddenly turned into barbarians?! But I'm glad you are feeling OK, if tired. Get a good night's sleep hun.

Afm: Nothing much new. Busy day today and I am actually scared about how much marking I have to do before my maternity leave starts!!! I will have to break my tradition of never taking work home :shock: lol!!

Readytomum: :thumbup: about Peter being head down and looking good. Did you have a scan or just a "feel"?


----------



## TeAmo

Hi Girls!! I have been a bit AWOL. Lots to update you on but Ive just spent the last 20 mins reading your posts from page 899 to try and get back in the look :coffee: GIVE ME STRENGTH! lol. here goes....



ukgirl23 said:


> Benson has had a few quiet days too he was really quiet over the weekend and his kicks were really weak, today though he is back to fighting hard, I had spasming bump last night is where it looks like your baby is having a fit inside the womb but it is where their brain is building connections to their nerves and causes their muscles to spasm.. I hope I said that right... so I think his quiet days were due to him sleeping deeply to make those new connections and developments.
> 
> If you don't get 10 kicks in 2 hours you should call your midwife unit but even if the kicks are weak they still count. Orange juice gets babies kicking so try that :) At our stage though our babies are running out of space too so the hard kicks aren't really happening as much as before.
> 
> So yeh hope this helps :) and hope you are all having a good day, readytomum I love your nursery it's beautiful xxx
> 
> Sarah do you not have half term next week? or is it different in Ireland? xx Exciting to be almost on mat leave :D xxx

I am almost certain you mean 10 kicks in 12 hours, that threw me for a minute. lol. I ask the doc today as I had heard it had to be strong solid kicks, she confirmed it is any type of movement. Luckily babes is pretty active all day long for me so I havent had too many scares yet. Does make you panic though doesnt it! :(



doggylover said:


> Orange juice at the ready then!
> 
> Steph, you didn't scare me, I have one of these episodes whe I am convinced baby isn't moving every few weeks :haha: I'm just neurotic!
> 
> Candy: thanks for that info re: spasms - I've actually wondered about that as sometimes I would swear baby is having a fit in there! So that makes sense! And yep, I have half term next week, but we just have the Monday and Tuesday off, I think in England most schools get the whole week? Ties back to us having the longer summer holidays.
> 
> Readytomum: book freak here as well!! Hence my sudden panic that I am woefully underprepared for LOs arrival in that department! Unless they like listening to "the womanly art of breastfeeding" I may get on this ASAP!!

I didnt know that was what the spasms were. It feels like baby has a shiver right? very interesting! 
:happydance:



ReadytoMum said:


> Thanks ukgirl, but I think I'll pass. :haha:
> 
> DH and I are going out for a nice dinner tonight to celebrate Valentine's Day early, or I would make them for dinner!
> 
> We usually make either Apple Cinnamon ones, or Banana Chocolate Chip. I like mine with peanut butter ontop!! But sometimes I'll put butter and maple syrup on instead. :thumbup:


oooooooooooooooooh I am a massive fan of cinnamon. OMG.... Whenever we come to Canada we cant get enough of Cinnabon! :cloud9:



Steph82 said:


> So the tech gave me two US pics from yesterday and they are horrible :nope:. Rob and I are seriously concerned, that we have a mutant in there and not a baby :dohh:. The tech seemed to think everything looked good, because she was all excited and said: oh look, he's looking at us!
> If you ask me, it looks like a creepy Halloween mask (I'll try to attach the pic).
> The other pic was a profile shot, but it seems like he is missing a lip :shrug:
> I'm seriously tempted to do a 3d scan, just to make sure I have a normal baby :blush:

This cracked me up!!! hahahaha. I have to admit it is a slightly strange angle. :dohh: I am more than sure you have a gorgeous little baby in there though! :hugs:



doggylover said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just back from my hospital appointment, and although everything is just fine with LO I am absolutely gutted.
> 
> They have changed my due date AGAIN. That's now the 4th time. 23rd March -> 10th April -> 29th March and now -> 10th April again.
> 
> So I have been pushed back 12 days. I am absolutely gutted. I felt like I was getting so close, and now I feel like I'm being pushed so far backwards, even though it's only 12 days. I actually cried in the hospital because I'm so upset. The Dr did a scan (althou we didn't actually get to see anything) and I saw him measure the head size at 33+1, which is only 4 days behind where I am now. But he still pushed the date the whole way back until 10th April. Then they did a growth chart for me as none had been done before now, but the didn't do it properly and just stuck me on at 32 weeks, when the funal measurement was actually 26cm and the head measurement was 33+1. So I feel like I just have no idea what mu due date is supposed to be :shrug:
> 
> Also, from a practical stand point, I now could have worked an extra 3 weeks, but since my maternity has all been arranged I no longer can.
> 
> I feel awful :( I know it probably sounds really stupid, and I don't know WHY I'm so upset exactly. I think I just had my hopes up that in 6 weeks I would be there, and now I feel like I have so much further to go :(

This is CRAZY!!!!!! I do not understand why they are changing your dates around?! Here the 12 weeks scan dates your pregnancy. Thats it... if you measure differently along the way it purely because your baby is growing faster / slower than they should. They do not change your date! My babes is measuring a bit ahead on my growth scans but they just say she will prob be bigger than average. no dates changed. Not on and I would be upset too xx:flower:

You girls talk a million miles a minute. I need to be on here more cause its incredibly hard to keep track! Ill update on me separately! :wacko:

xx


----------



## TeAmo

so..................... afm... 
Last I updated you that I had been diagnosed with high amnio levels. I had my 32 week growth scan today and the levels are now lower. They are no longer worried about it but will scan me again on 14th March @ 36 weeks to keep an eye on it. Consultant said my hemoglobin levels are low although I am not quite aneamic but need to start on the iron supplements to get it back up to a normal level. I was weighed as well as I have a higher BMI and I weigh 1kg less now then I did at my first midwife appt @ 10 weeks! :happydance: I cracked up! How is that possible?

OH missed the scan today because the car park was chocka and he couldnt park. The lovely lady printed me a pic to show him. Although it is just babies face you can make our her features really well! Its not so skelator like some of yours. :hugs: (attached).

Also we have been working our butts off trying to get the nursery and my little boys room decorated. They are mostly painted now but we are in the middle of building all their new furniture. I have attached a pic of the wall I painted in my baby girl's nursery. SOOOOOO chuffed with how it came out as I drew it freehand! :) :blush:

I officially have 19 working days left at my job!!! Wahoooooooooooo. Cant bloody wait! 

SO... has anyone else paired up for labour buddies?! I think we need them added to the front page so if someone goes into labour we can see who their buddy is? anyone else think so?

xx
:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







resized 32 week.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 4









4th layer.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## doggylover

Oh putting buddies on the front page is a great idea! So you and ukgirl are buddies right? I'll get that on there now! I actually cannot believe you drew that mural :shock: I looked at the pic before reading the post and thought "oh I love that decal" - I have no artistic talent so I am in awe of everyone who does! It's gorgeous! And I love the colour of the walls, I'm hoping that in a weeks time mine look the same! We searched for that type of colour for ages, and I'm hoping once its all on the walls it looks as good as yours! 
With my due date it's insane. It's been different/moved at every scan I've had. So frustrating!!


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo, first off: what a beautiful nursery wall!! It looks like that was so muh work! And yay for a "normal" face shot :thumbup:. I'm still trying to convince OH that we are intact having a human baby lol :haha:

What were you fluid measurements? I'm curious because mine were rather high (doc didn't say it was bad, just that she was expecting less by my size :shrug:). Mine measured 21cm in each of the 4 quadrants. I know that is around 90%. If I looked it up correctly, they say 25cm and up is considered high?!?
Glad to hear that your back to normal levels!!


----------



## Steph82

Silly question: but what are labor buddies???


----------



## doggylover

Ladies when I was updating the front page with our first birth buddy pair, I noticed how many mommas to be we have in our list who don't post in here. 

I wondered what the general consensus would be about me shorting the date list to just the people who post regularly/have posted regularly in the past and moving all the other ladies to a list at the bottom, without dates, just above the April angels? It's something I have seen on other threads, and thought it might make it easier for us to keep an eye on whose due date is coming up as we get closer?

Let me know what you think, as I won't do anything without your agreement.

And if any ladies who are on the front page and don't post are reading this, let me know if you want to stay on there! Pm me or post a short message here!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Silly question: but what are labor buddies???

Someone to keep updated via text when you go into labour, so that others can keep up to date with your progress without you having to come on and post here. Also someone to offer a bit of support when oh is driving you insane :haha: 

Steph and TeAmo, you guys get so much info at your appointments! Nobody has ever mentioned my fluid level!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Ladies when I was updating the front page with our first birth buddy pair, I noticed how many mommas to be we have in our list who don't post in here.
> 
> I wondered what the general consensus would be about me shorting the date list to just the people who post regularly/have posted regularly in the past and moving all the other ladies to a list at the bottom, without dates, just above the April angels? It's something I have seen on other threads, and thought it might make it easier for us to keep an eye on whose due date is coming up as we get closer?
> 
> Let me know what you think, as I won't do anything without your agreement.
> 
> And if any ladies who are on the front page and don't post are reading this, let me know if you want to stay on there! Pm me or post a short message here!

Sounds good to me :thumbup:
Oh and could you move me to the 4th?:blush:
That's the date that I was given at my 12 week scan and it matched perfectly with my own calculations from ovulation day and all. Doc used LMP date and said she would stick with it, because it was close enough :growlmad:


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> Oh putting buddies on the front page is a great idea! So you and ukgirl are buddies right? I'll get that on there now! I actually cannot believe you drew that mural :shock: I looked at the pic before reading the post and thought "oh I love that decal" - I have no artistic talent so I am in awe of everyone who does! It's gorgeous! And I love the colour of the walls, I'm hoping that in a weeks time mine look the same! We searched for that type of colour for ages, and I'm hoping once its all on the walls it looks as good as yours!
> With my due date it's insane. It's been different/moved at every scan I've had. So frustrating!!

Yes we are! So excited to do her labour thread. 

thank you! I was very nervous drawing on OH's freshly painted wall! We took ages to decide on colour but didnt want a pink room. It is a gorgeous shade and all of her new furniture is white so it looks awesome. The tree isnt quite finished. A friend of mine is making us little stuffed patchwork owls that will be velcro'd onto the wall in the tree :cloud9: Also there will be three of them on twigs in the opposite corner. I will put more pics up when I have them! 



Steph82 said:


> TeAmo, first off: what a beautiful nursery wall!! It looks like that was so muh work! And yay for a "normal" face shot :thumbup:. I'm still trying to convince OH that we are intact having a human baby lol :haha:
> 
> What were you fluid measurements? I'm curious because mine were rather high (doc didn't say it was bad, just that she was expecting less by my size :shrug:). Mine measured 21cm in each of the 4 quadrants. I know that is around 90%. If I looked it up correctly, they say 25cm and up is considered high?!?
> Glad to hear that your back to normal levels!!

Thank you!! :blush: I love it too. 

You are defo having a normal human baby! No mutant! 

Mine werent off the chart, they were also 21 but they wanted to rule out GD which I was all clear on. If they had increased again today they would have done a torch test on me today to test for infection. Luckily they have dropped to 19.3 so no tests. They want to keep an eye though so scanning again at 36 weeks. 



Steph82 said:


> Silly question: but what are labor buddies???

So you basically swap contact details with someone (pref in the same time zone) and when each of you goes into labour you text the other person updates and it is their job to start a labour thread here and up update all the girlies! It is a fun way of involving each of us in anothers labour after getting to know one another over the last 9 months! xx


----------



## doggylover

These doctors and their due date calculations :growlmad: moved you! I hope Grayson listened and knows he's expected a few days earlier!!

Oh TeAmo I can't wait to see the owls!i am big into owls at the minute for LO!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Silly question: but what are labor buddies???
> 
> Someone to keep updated via text when you go into labour, so that others can keep up to date with your progress without you having to come on and post here. Also someone to offer a bit of support when oh is driving you insane :haha:
> 
> Steph and TeAmo, you guys get so much info at your appointments! Nobody has ever mentioned my fluid level!Click to expand...

Ah makes sense :thumbup:

Sarah, I really don't get all this info... I was just listening to what the tech was telling the doctor during the scan :haha:. Then I went to trusty old google and figured out what I meant... Ahaha 
My doctor tells me nothing


----------



## doggylover

Oh glad to know I'm not the only one then! I say yestday and googled what ac (hadlock) and other things meant from the print out my dr had put into my file!

I like how they don't think it's important to tell us mummies any of the information about what's happening in our bodies!!!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> These doctors and their due date calculations :growlmad: moved you! I hope Grayson listened and knows he's expected a few days earlier!!
> 
> Oh TeAmo I can't wait to see the owls!i am big into owls at the minute for LO!

Thank you! 
I have sent in a written notice and official date change!! He will receive an eviction notice on the first, just to make sure he know lmao :winkwink::haha:


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> Ladies when I was updating the front page with our first birth buddy pair, I noticed how many mommas to be we have in our list who don't post in here.
> 
> I wondered what the general consensus would be about me shorting the date list to just the people who post regularly/have posted regularly in the past and moving all the other ladies to a list at the bottom, without dates, just above the April angels? It's something I have seen on other threads, and thought it might make it easier for us to keep an eye on whose due date is coming up as we get closer?
> 
> Let me know what you think, as I won't do anything without your agreement.
> 
> And if any ladies who are on the front page and don't post are reading this, let me know if you want to stay on there! Pm me or post a short message here!

Yes, I think that is a good idea! Easier to keep track of! :thumbup:



doggylover said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Silly question: but what are labor buddies???
> 
> Steph and TeAmo, you guys get so much info at your appointments! Nobody has ever mentioned my fluid level!Click to expand...

I didnt get told last time, I think they only mention it if there is a problem. Looking on my notes before they did measure it but it was normal. On your notes it might be called AFI. 



doggylover said:


> These doctors and their due date calculations :growlmad: moved you! I hope Grayson listened and knows he's expected a few days earlier!!
> 
> Oh TeAmo I can't wait to see the owls!i am big into owls at the minute for LO!

OMG me toooooo!!! I have wanted an owl themed nursery for ages but couldnt find any nice bedding to do it do I decided to DIY it!! 



Steph82 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Silly question: but what are labor buddies???
> 
> 
> Sarah, I really don't get all this info... I was just listening to what the tech was telling the doctor during the scan :haha:. Then I went to trusty old google and figured out what I meant... Ahaha
> My doctor tells me nothingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep Im a googler too! lolClick to expand...


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Oh glad to know I'm not the only one then! I say yestday and googled what ac (hadlock) and other things meant from the print out my dr had put into my file!
> 
> I like how they don't think it's important to tell us mummies any of the information about what's happening in our bodies!!!

Tell me about it :growlmad:. But the good thing with google is: if I don't like the answer, I just go to the next page and find an answer that suit me hahaha


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Thank you!
> I have sent in a written notice and official date change!! He will receive an eviction notice on the first, just to make sure he know lmao :winkwink::haha:

:rofl: 

TeAmo, I should have said we also have white furniture and are getting a big tree wall decal (no talent here unfortunately!) so our nurseries are pretty similar! You have great taste ;)


----------



## TeAmo

WE have great taste! :) I am soooo excited for it to be finished. I am also very impatient. Cam didnt get a nursery because we were in a 1 bed flat when he was small. Now we have a 3 bed house it is sooo much fun. He has outgrown his furniture so we bought both him and baby a 3 door wardrobe plus chest and bedside table. Cant wait to have storage!! 


Youll have to post pics xx


----------



## Steph82

Oh on the subject of owls... My college mascot is an owl (scary, I know!)... So I had my grandma make the hat (pic attached). Granted, I live in Florida, and it never drops below 75 degrees Fahrenheit in April, but damnit, this baby will wear this hat .. Even if its only for pictures :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TeAmo

ohh I want it!! :(


----------



## TeAmo

This is kind of what the owls will look like but I get to select the fabric so will match nursery xx
 



Attached Files:







owl on twig.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## doggylover

Steph I just died a little inside at how adorable that baby is in that hat! I love it! I expect to see some pics of Grayson in the same position with his hat on!!

TeAmo those will be gorgous! I might show that pic to my SIL. She is super crafty and lives making anything, so I might coerce her into making a few of those!

I can't wait to share pics of my nursery! I feel like everyone else has theirs done, or the place they will have for baby, and its literally all we have left to do! It's great that you are in a bigger house now, having the two LO in more space will be great!


----------



## TeAmo

Yeah its lovely to have more room! We really are not organised at all though hun. The painting is all we have done. It dawned on me today when I was going to hospital that if for some reason they wanted to induce me right now... I would be screwed. We have NOTHING ready.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I've been away things are a bit bonkers here at the moment! Glad you are all ok!!! 

I'm in & out of hospital and have no Internet when in there plus inbetween have been helping oh with te business :( knackered.com!! 

I will try & catch up properly over the weekend!! 

((Hugs)) to u all!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

TeAmo: Welcome back lady!! Your nursery wall looks fabulous! I think it's so much fun to do stuff by hand if you're have the talent/time. I painted a little bit (dresser, and canvas wall hangings) but we couldn't paint the walls, so we had to use decals.

nimbec: I hope you're still trying to take it easy!! Don't be getting yourself too worked up helping OH out. He's a big boy! :haha: Keep us posted on how things are going for you.

Steph: Ahhh!! That hat is adorable! I learned to knit not that long ago, but I can't read patterns very well. I would love to try making something like that. They have soooo many adorable animal patterns for kids hats!! Maybe once LO shows up I'll try to devote some more time to figure that out. I've made simple hats, but nothing that elaborate.

doggylover: I think it would be ok to move the ladies who don't actively participate in the thread to a seperate list at the bottom. That way like you said, it will be a lot easier to keep track of the people who do frequent the chat and their due dates. 

I don't know if I'd be able to find a labour buddy on here, no one else in this thread is from Canada! :nope: I'll try to keep everyone updated anyway though... DH has a super crazy phone so I'll have internet access at the hospital. And he's actually registered on this site too... although I'm not sure he ever really used it. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum you should make sure dh joins the thread for when you go into labour and he can keep us updated!!

Nimbec, I hope you are ok - lots of in and out of hospital doesn't sound good? Make sure you get a good rest this weekend so you have lots of energy for the few weeks ahead.

TeAmo, but you are a pro at having a baby now- it's us first timers who would be screwed if we went into labour now as we haven't a clue what we would _really_ need to have sorted (or maybe that's just me!)

Afm, I have no idea how I am going to make it through today - so tired and a non stop day of classes! 
Bright side, forgetting the stupid dr mid week and going on my other due date, I am 34 weeks today!


----------



## ukgirl23

TeAmo love the nursery :) I cant wait to do your thread either! Fun fun fun! I did mean 10 kicks in 2 hours but I spoke to my midwife about it and she said it depends on your babies usual movements xx 

doggylover thank you for the dish washer info I will try it out :) x Im with you on feeling tired today! I barely managed the school run. Its getting so difficult now. Last night I was in bed at 8pm lol xxx happy 34 weeks!!! 

Im not sure if I'll survive two more months Im so heavy its painful :(


----------



## Cherrybump

doggylover said:


> Ladies when I was updating the front page with our first birth buddy pair, I noticed how many mommas to be we have in our list who don't post in here.
> 
> I wondered what the general consensus would be about me shorting the date list to just the people who post regularly/have posted regularly in the past and moving all the other ladies to a list at the bottom, without dates, just above the April angels? It's something I have seen on other threads, and thought it might make it easier for us to keep an eye on whose due date is coming up as we get closer?
> 
> Let me know what you think, as I won't do anything without your agreement.
> 
> And if any ladies who are on the front page and don't post are reading this, let me know if you want to stay on there! Pm me or post a short message here!


oh nice idea. ive got few girls on my facebook from here so ill probably just post on there. but ill have my phone with me anyways kind of like my best friend lol 

This most defo is a fast moving thread lol cant mind who mentioned that and im a slow reader haha. 

At weekend i try and glue myself on here and find that it moves slower but because im working i cant have a wee peek on from time to time lol. but someone was nice enough to tell me about this muli quote button lol i never knew it grabs all the quotes together for you to response to them lol

AFM: im ok today just hope i dont get to sore at the end of my shift again .
I noticed you guys talking about the nursery which i had spare room to do mines lol i bought some wall stickers for when i do manage to get other house and put them on the wall. I always wanna write her name on the wall to :) xxx


----------



## kealz194

Wow so much to catch up on, sorry not been around much been a bit busy... 
I think that's a good idea about the front page Sarah! Would be easier for us all to keep track! Hope your feeling a bit better, that's awful about you dates changing (again) but like the other ladies said ur lo will come when they want to! 
So hard trying to remember all the pages I read.... 
Te amo your nursery looks amazing!!! So talented! We aren't really doing anything to our nursery as we decorated it nuteral when we had Paige! So just new to get a few boyish things in there as its filled with lots of girlie bits now lol! Once that's done I'll take some pics and show ya! 
Someone said about 10kicks in 2 hours I can't remember who, I'd read that somewhere too! To be fair my little man has been overly active recently it's actully starting to hurt me a little! Had an awful pain on Wednesday felt like cramping and pressure in my bottom... Walked to the docs or a mw appointment she didn't seem too worried but the more I walked the worse the cramps got! Its ok now though! 
I like the idea of labour buddies! How shall we go about it? Who wants to be my labour buddy? 
How's every one feeling now were in the final stretch? 
Xxx


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies.

I think the only reason this thread seems to move faster, is because of the different times zones... We are basically active for 20 hours a day :haha:

Cherry, we are also putting a name plate on the wall over Graysons bed... but to be honest, we won't be sleeping in the nursery for the first 3 months anyways. We will have a pack and play next to the bed, for easier nighttime feedings. 
Kealz, yay for an active baby! Better too much movement, then not enough :thumbup:
Nimbec, I hope you feel better soon! This constant in and out of the hospital has got to be exhausting! Why have you gone back so much? Is everything OK with LO?? 
Sarah, Thats the spirit!!!! :thumbup: Forget what the doctor said and just go by your date!! After all, I bet we will be waiting anyway, so may as well wait from OUR determined date :haha:

AFM, I swear, I must have the laziest mutant baby out there :dohh:. He is only active for about 45 minutes after each meal. Then once more at 3pm and when I lay down to go to sleep for another 20min. The rest of the day: NOTHING! My next scan is next Wednesday, so I need to call them and ask if I should eat something before (just to prove that my child can move :haha:)


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi Ladies, 

Cherrybump - I used wall stickers in my flat as we aren't allowed to decorate, they look amazing. Her name on the wall is a lovely idea :) x

Kealz it was me who mentioned 10 kicks in 2 hours, Little man usually does 10 kicks in 15 minutes so if I didn't get 10 in 2 hours I would know something was up. I've had a lot of pressure when walking too, it's really uncomfortable, but the worst pain is in my feet at the moment :( Everyone looks really sorry for me when I say I have 2 months to go lol glad the pressure is better now xx 

Steph - it sounds like you have a very chilled out little man, you are lucky!! He'll be a good sleeper when he's born hopefully too lol xx 

Aaron and I went to the spot he proposed to me today and we walked around feeding the ducks and swans and then we went to starbucks for a lush hot chocolate. My feet are killing now though lol.. Benny is kicking away and I am officially waddling .. I looked like the ducks I was feeding :p 

Hope you've all had a lovely day, Still no paper work here :( Really hoping it comes soon! :( I'm nervous to see what they say x


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: sounds like a nice romantic outing with OH! :) I love feeding ducks. We used to have a petting zoo where I grew up that was free to get into, and I used to love just wandering in there watching all the animals!

Steph: I get movements at weird times, and usually if I'm sitting forward working at a desk because I'm invading Peter's space! lol I've had some wicked heartburn the last few weeks though and it seems like no matter what I eat it sets it off. So I've been paying less attention to kicks and more attention to the fire in my chest. :nope:

AFM, it's Friday!!! Hurrrrrrray! 

It's very icy out here right now, and even though I was walking extra slowly and carefully, I still managed to go skidding across a rather large section of ice on the sidewalk and bump into a parked car. :blush: Thankfully I didn't fall down, but I think I pulled my groin muscle on the right side in my attempts to stay on my feet. I iced it a bit when I got to work and it's starting to feel a little better, but it sure does hurt! 

Tonight DH and I are off to celebrate a First Birthday. Our friend's little girl Eva turns one today and they're having ppl over for cake and ice cream. So that should be pretty fun I think. We bought her some foam building blocks, so hopefully no else picks up the same thing!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh NO doggylover i don't have anything for a baby anymore. I had my tubes tied 7 years ago and got rid of everything thinking i was done with having babies. Then 2 years ago i had my tubal reversal! But to be honest i already do have an idea of what we will never ever use and what we will so it does make buying her things easier!

Ukgirl awh how sweet that you guys go back there! I am romantic! 

I didn't put Emma's name above her bed but it is above her closet as DD's is above hers also and it looks so cute. 

Steph Emmaleigh is the rowdiest thing in the world and i never get any sleep anymore. Between her getting the hiccups and trying to kick her way out of my uterus i am up at night alot! I would like for her to chill out a bit like your LO. 

Kealz I do that too. I had it earlier on also and DR said it was my RL pain from the weight of baby and being on my feet to long. So when it starts i just sit and rest for a bit. 

Afm, LAZY DAY TODAY! I am so wore out and not lifting a freaking finger at all! DH pissed me off majorly as i was napping and he just kept on texting me over and over and over even when i told him i was napping. He just said hahaha sorry. Ass! So now i am up and stuffing my face with a bowl of chocolate rice crispy cereal.


----------



## Steph82

yummm chocolate rice crispy cereal is my favorite Mommabrown!!!! :thumbup:
As much as i enjoy NOT being kept awake at night (at least not by kicks), it would be nice to know, that everything is fine :wacko:. Like I mentioned before, the doctors now have me on a weekly scan schedule, to make sure he is ok (because I told them that he does NOT move at night).
Enjoy your lazy day and just put your feet up!

Candy, I saw the picture of your hot chocolate and almost died!!! It looked amazing and I am super jealous :winkwink:
What a sweet man you have!
and btw, i'm sure the ducks thought you were mocking them :haha:
I still pretend like i'm walking normal, but its not far off, I can tell :haha:

ReadytoMum, careful on the ice :nope:. I had a friend that had to sleep sitting up for the last 3 months because her heartburn was so bad! I hope yours gets better really soon!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol Steph it was gorgeous!! I need to go eat a rice crispy square thanks to you all now! lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

I think its a nice idea having their name on the wall lol. 

Ive been getting really sore period pains plus today my bump keeps tighting up and it was really sore again i was trying not to break down because they were pretty bad. I had no pain killers with me and i thought i had :( so i had to surfer until i got home i thought i need a number but now i think it was just trapped gas lol 

Im now sitting on couch with hot water bottler on my tumm were i normally get period pain and had some paracetamol feel bit better now so glad im now down to 5 days left of work..

Speaking of active baby my little pudding has came to life as im now resting on the couch lol when my bump tightest up its like she's pushing out body out and i cant feel around her body lol. 

Anyways think ill be having an early night today once ive watched all the soaps etc might have a bath before bed to xx


----------



## lily28

Woohoo I just picked up our stroller!!! Now I'm off to play with it and show it to DH!

I'm a happy mama!


----------



## doggylover

Lily: exciting!! I hope you are enjoying yur play with the stroller - get a pet or a doll in there to push about!! 

Candy: sounds like you and Aaron had a lovely day together, sounds very romantic and chilled out which is nice. 

Steph: take this lazy baby stuff as a old sign - he'll be a lazy boy when he gets out and just want to sleep so you'll get plenty of rest! 

Readytomum: careful out there on the ice! Make sure you wear sensible shoes :haha: have fun at the party tonight. Just think, in a year and a bit it will be peters first birthday party you have coming up! How crazy does that seem?

Mommabrown: I hate, hate, HATE when someone texts you and wakes you up! I hope you got to enjoy the rest of your lazy day. And that cereal sounds yummy!

Kealz: don't walk too far- I definitely feel it if I go too far. And hoovering for some reason gets me. But I hope your cramping wasn't too bad, and if mw wasn't too worried I guess that's a good sign?

Afm: exhausted. Crazy day at work, then straight home and out to do the food shopping, home to unpack it and Hoover and make dinner. I may collapse at about 7.30!!


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump Ouchies, I hope those tightenings easea off more once you have rested a while. I get more when I need the toilet too xx

Lily yay for the stroller!! 

Doggylover.. Sounds like you could use an early night too! 

I just had a huge rant at the family because everyone ate the rice crispy squares then I drank 2 big glasses of milk and sulked off with half a bar of galaxy haha.. could you ever be upset over a rice crispy square!!??? Please tell me I'm not alone when it comes to food tantrums?


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I don't even OWN any non-sensible shoes! :haha: I'm so not into fancy footwear. lol I'm currently scrambling about actually trying to find some silver flats for my sisters wedding... but no one has their Spring stuff out yet!! I may end up having to spray paint a pair of shoes I already own. (or rather, get DH to spray paint them, since I can't anymore because of the fumes!)

lily: that's exciting news!!! Mine is en-route somewhere in the mail system. I can't wait to get it and try it out. Practice collapsing it and adjusting the back, putting the carrier in and out etc. :thumbup: Does this make us strange? :rofl:

Steph: For 3 months?! Yikes. Mine is definitely not that bad, thankfully. But it has kept me awake a few times. Tums seem to help a fair bit, and the fruity ones don't even taste that bad.

I just noticed that our car seat we want is on sale at Babies R Us this week, so I think DH is going to stop by on his way home from work to pick one up. It's the stages one that goes from newborn up to when they need a booster. We won't be using it much since we don't have a car, so it's not like it's going to wear out before we're finished with it, and buying multiple seats seems silly if we don't need to!


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahahaha ukgirl don't worry. DH and DS take up their spells where they raid my cereal and use all the milk! I totally flip out on them too!!!

Wow doggylover you've been busy! I'd call it a night too!!

The high chair I ordered came by FedEx today and guess what....it has to be assemble! Looks like Dh will be doing that when he gets home. I feel like a kid on Christmas morning when I get her stuff! Lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Thank Ukgirl. they have eased of now. Love hot the heat of this bottle eases the pain lol defo gas lol..

Oh yeah ive been eating Rice Krispies like crazy lol and the chocolate one we call them coco pops though lol addict right now. How crazy is that xx


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: yay for the car seat being on sale! Love it when that happens! And I am the same, I only wear flats, usually a pair of converse or my Uggs (maybe they aren't considered so attractive, but I love them!) heels cripple me!

Candy: my family are food tantrum type people - even when I'm not pregnant! We are _very_ possessive over our food!! 

Mommabrown: I know how you feel when baby stuff arrives! Exciting to have your high chair! I got some "butt cream" (for diaper rash!) in the post today and got very over excited considering where it goes and what it's used for :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Cherry: I'm so stupid - I was reading about the chocolate Rice Krispies thinking "we don't have anything like that here" coco pops! I'm so dumb! :dohh:

I blame baby brain!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm glad I'm not the only one tantruming over food! Omg I never see any of the good stuff Aaron and the kids are on it before I even get a look in, I think I'm going to have to start getting up in the night to eat it! I'm in such a bad mood following the rice crispy square thing has set me off...lol omg 

doggylover, do you know what you will be using as baby wipe solution? or which nappy cream you will use with your nappies? I read we can't use any creams or wipes with petroleum in as they build up residue in the cloth xx


----------



## doggylover

Funny you ask, I literally just got my order of CJS butter cream today! I ordered a lot of little sample pots of it. Apparently it's excellent, safe to use with cloth, and a little bit goes a long way!

I'm using cloth wipes as well in the house, and I believe my SIL is buying us a set of them from somewhere and it comes with its own solution. Other than that, I think I'll just use water :shrug: maybe with some essential oil in it, but I can se it now - when the oil runs out I will never get anymore and end up using water :haha: people seem to do a lot of different things - some people use a spray bottle directly onto babies bum, or onto the wipes. I think I'll soak a batch of them in the solution in a plastic container for each day, and each morning just make up a new batch of solution. 

This is the great plan anyway!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I will check out the butt butter lol thank you :) 

Yeh I was thinking of using the spray bottle.. I brought some muslins to use as wetwipes they are cotton but really soft. I was going to look for this stuff you mix with warm water and apparently it lasts a very long time. So in my bag when I go out I will have the spray bottle with wipe solution and dry wipes which will go in the wet bag once used.. thats my plan at lease I will probably end up using water though like you lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Ahh well, I think we'll be reusable wipes when we are out tbh. I bought us some packs to get started in the first week, and I can imagine them slipping into the change bag easily :haha: we'll see how we get on I suppose!

I'm excited, I ordered some new nursing bras, two nursing vests and two regular pregnancy vest tops from H&M, and they arrived today. The bras are a 38D and I thought they'd be waaaay too big in the cup at the minute....they fit perfectly! I've been squeezing into a 34/36C! No wonder my back hurts sometimes and feels better when I undo the bra! And the vest tops are so comfy! Plus because they are tight they make me look ready to pop, so I may wear one for when my in laws arrive tomorrow to shock them :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

that is good doggylover! I need new bras again too! my boobies are getting bigger still :( the band is really tight and hurting me now during the day :( xx

Well I just got in the shower to find that I had Edema, all my legs are twice the size and my feet look like pigs feet :( stupid stupid stupid edema, I thought my legs felt tight today :( hoping it goes down over night, I guess I need to slow it down :( xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh be careful Candy, swelling is never good. Prop your feet up and make Aaron tend to your every need ;)

I honestly cannot believe I have need to buy a 38D bra :holly: <-- that's me in my mind! I've always been so flat chested, especially for my height. Not that you can even notice how much bigger they are - my bump eclipses everything!


----------



## ukgirl23

haha yeh he's been doing lots for me since I told him no more sex  

I went to a GG after Connie so watch out!  hehe when your bump is gone you'll notice the difference ;) xx


----------



## doggylover

GG?! I don't know if I could handle that!

Was just looking at the pictures of Kate Middleton on the beach in her bikini...........you wouldn't even know she was pregnant. Making me feel like a whale...


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I honestly cannot believe I have need to buy a 38D bra :holly: <-- that's me in my mind! I've always been so flat chested, especially for my height. Not that you can even notice how much bigger they are - my bump eclipses everything!

:rofl:THIS IS AWESOME:rofl:


----------



## kirstabelle

Just popping on really quickly before I go to bed to say omg Doggy Lover do not let pics of Kate Middleton make you feel bad- she is not in 3rd tri with a short while to go!

I am also busting out of the bra I have on now. I have to stop wearing it with tight shirts because I am getting the double boob line. And I can't get anymore of my cheaper, front close Victoria's Secret bras that have been my savior because I have sized out of them now :cry: 34E is what I am now. I did find one real nursing bra that I like, and I still have one more pricier (but bought on sale of course :haha:) front close VS bra that still fits okay. So I am going to see how long I can hold out with just two measly bras and cramming into my other ones, until I get closer to the time. 

Snap Doggy Lover, I got the same diaper cream! I got a sample pot and a little stick as well. For the first little while I am going to use plain coconut oil. Its CD friendly and all natural. Apparently it is antibacterial and has all sorts of other magical properties. So, might as well try the supernatural first! I got CJ's to have something on hand just in case we get a real rash. I have cloth wipes too and planning to do the same thing as Candy. I got some concentrated Kissaluvs Diaper Lotion Potion https://www.amazon.com/Kissaluvs-Diaper-Lotion-Potion-Concentrate/dp/B002UD6C1G to make my wipe solution. I like that idea as I can just add less at the beginning to make a weak mostly water solution for newborn skin. Will use mostly water when possible though as I read that's better for when they're tiny. 

Oh and a honey stick is a little tube, about the size of a drinking straw that is filled with honey. They sell them as single servings of honey for tea or what not, but I read they are good to have on hand during labor when you can't eat but need a little sugar rush to get you through. https://www.amazon.com/Floral-Honey...F8&qid=1360995141&sr=8-1&keywords=honey+stick Amazon has everything, I swear! :haha: Although I am going to get them at the grocery store as I don't think I will need a pack of 50!

Night night ladies, sorry I didn't get a chance to talk to everyone, have forgotten everything else I wanted to say as I was reading all the pages- super tired! x


----------



## doggylover

I've read about coconut oil, but I don't even know where I would get that...maybe amazon?! :haha: I will have a look into it - I like the idea of using the supernatural on a little bum! Hope you have had a good nights sleep and aren't so tired.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Ahh well, I think we'll be reusable wipes when we are out tbh. I bought us some packs to get started in the first week, and I can imagine them slipping into the change bag easily :haha: we'll see how we get on I suppose!
> 
> I'm excited, I ordered some new nursing bras, two nursing vests and two regular pregnancy vest tops from H&M, and they arrived today. The bras are a 38D and I thought they'd be waaaay too big in the cup at the minute....they fit perfectly! I've been squeezing into a 34/36C! No wonder my back hurts sometimes and feels better when I undo the bra! And the vest tops are so comfy! Plus because they are tight they make me look ready to pop, so I may wear one for when my in laws arrive tomorrow to shock them :haha:

I will receive some free reusable wipes + an organic solution to wet them with a wet bag I ordered, we will see how it goes with those. I prefer washing a dirty booty in the sink with plain luke warm water to be honest, I remember washing my sis when she was a baby and it was easy. I was 10 back then btw and I managed just fine :happydance: 

Yay on big boobies! Don't push them down it may cause problems with the glands in there, wear a comfy bra please!:winkwink:

i also went from cup A to cup D, crazy, I don't believe my boobies.

Baby is growing big and VERY strong, he keeps kicking me in the lower stomach and my coffee is coming up through my mouth eeew :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you for the wetwipe solution name Kealz xx 

Doggylover don't worry about pregnant kate middleton like Kealz said she's not as far along as we are. 

Lily yuk about coffee coming up. 

afm Im in a bad mood this morning too lol.. My feet and hands are still very swollen and tight so are my calfs. Aaron is pissing me off telling me how Im worrying for nothing over the swelling because I said I would call the clinic for advice if the swelling doesnt go down because Ive got light spots in my eyes too. my bp was fine on thursday though. He wants us to go visit his family too today I really just want to stay home woth my feet up maybe have a bath Im feeling really sorry for myself today and he only cares about himself. Right now him and the kids are trashing the flat having a teddy angry birds fight... Now Connies got hurt... ffs!! Chat later xxx


----------



## lily28

Oh Candy, I hope you feel better soon!

DON'T have a warm bath, it makes circulation worse. Have some cold water splashed on your feet, move around, and then put your feet high up while laying on couch or bed.
Bananas will help with water retention, they have potassium. Drink water, it will make you pee and feel better! Hugs hun!!!


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> I will receive some free reusable wipes + an organic solution to wet them with a wet bag I ordered, we will see how it goes with those. I prefer washing a dirty booty in the sink with plain luke warm water to be honest, I remember washing my sis when she was a baby and it was easy. I was 10 back then btw and I managed just fine :happydance:
> 
> Yay on big boobies! Don't push them down it may cause problems with the glands in there, wear a comfy bra please!:winkwink:
> 
> i also went from cup A to cup D, crazy, I don't believe my boobies.
> 
> Baby is growing big and VERY strong, he keeps kicking me in the lower stomach and my coffee is coming up through my mouth eeew :(

Yeah I think at the end of the day water on wipes will be just fine, and glad to hear its worked in the past :thumbup:

I honestly can't believe how much better I feel in my new bras! I feel so silly for squishing myself into those smaller ones now, that cannot be healthy at all! I just didn't believe I would grow THAT much! Yay for us small chested ladies finally getting our big boobs!

Baby kicking you that hard is quite scary - just do what I do and tell him you'll kick him back twice as hard when he comes out and see how he likes it ;)

Candy: seriously be very careful today, if you are feeling light headed I would say phone the mw ASAP, and tell Aaron to take the kids to visit his family by himself.


----------



## ukgirl23

the only thing I will say about just water on wipes is that even the disposable ones find it hard to deal with the sticky poo lol and the water might not be enough to make babies bum smell nice, but if you breast feed their poo doesn't smell anyway. I am thinking the cotton resuable cloth wipes will work much better anyway so yeh I guess you wouldn't need anything x

Aaron is going out with Lucas so just me and Con are home now, I don't feel light headed, I keep seeing light spots in my vision so I'm going to see if the swelling goes down and then ring in the evening if nothing helps, thank you for the tips lily xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover/lily: I wish my little boobs would wake up and get with the expansion program!! They weren't very noticable before, and now with the bump, I might as well not have any at all!! :nope: I wish they would at least go up one cup size, because then I have the option of a much larger band around instead of having to add three strap extenders just to make my regular ones fit still. 

ukgirl: try to take it easy today! put your feet up for a bit and drink as much water as you can stand. I know I haven't been drinking enough the last week or two and I've noticed the swelling/tingling in the my hands and fingers has gotten worse. Must get back on that!

kealz: jealous you've been able to find some nice nursing bras! I tried looking for one the other day, but they were all way to big in the cup and much to tight around the band. :growlmad: sigh. I guess I'll give it a few more weeks and see if things change before going to look again! I really hate bra shopping.

Hope everyone has a good weekend! :flower: I've got a couple of friends from undergrad coming over today that I haven't seen in ages to play some boardgames, and I'm really looking forward to catching up with them!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol about the bra's. I was a 38d and have gone up to a 40E cup now :(. But i think i have to go and get measured probably since i have never been measured lol i just try bra's on but i measure under the bust (back size) myself. I have added of those back extenders on this bra just now butt his bra is a 38E lol. Straps still fall down and the back bit still goes up :( i have big big boobs. Really wanna get those ones i keep seeing on tv. they have no wires in the and they are meant to be really good for supporting your boobs. my mum just got 3 of them so im going to see if she can get me some lol.

Ukgirl i hope you get a chance to put your feet up hun. :( and the swelling goes down xx


----------



## lily28

Candy I just came back from a prenatal yoga class: many ladies had swollen feet and what the instructor said was to lie in their bed, booty close to the headboard as possible, little blanket or pillow under hips, and feet high up resting on the wall, stay there for 10 min.
Like this:
https://extendyoga.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/legs-up-the-wall-pose.jpg 

then lie on your left side no pillows (elbow used as pillow) in fetal position for as long as you like, and then feet up again.repeat as needed...

I did some exercise for piles today, really weird stuff, but worked great and I feel a little better after a week of suffering...


----------



## doggylover

Lily: that photo brings back memories of when we were ttc! I used to lie like that after we dtd for about 15 minutes!

Candy: how are you feeling now? I hope you and connie snuggled up and had a quiet time when the boys were out.

Readytomum: 3 bra extenders :shock: that cannot be easy to sort out getting on! Honestly, looking at me you wouldn't know my boobs had grown at all- my bump is too enormous!

Cherry: I've never gotten properly measured either, I'm just guessing! I can't believe you've gotten up to 40E :shock: that is impressive! 

Afm: back from ikea with all our nursery furniture :happydance: I did throw a bit of a strop mid shop though :blush: I was just getting so frustrated with the curtain situation (let's just say I need two sets, and I have none) I got super grumpy!! But we ar home, furniture and all :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Im size 16/18 in uk size i was before i lost weight 40D or 40DD think it depended on bra. But i then lost stone before i got pregnant and when to 38D so i lost bit around that area. i just gained it back again and my boobs filled out little extra lol. I really hoped they wouldnt grow to much lol. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you so much for the exercises lily!! I will do them after dinner :D I'll let you know if it works. I'm so glad that you are feeling better with the piles. They are a horrible thing to have :hugs: Did the nappy liners turn up yet? xx 

Doggylover, I feel much better I'm still pretty swollen but you can tell it's gone down a bit so I'm not so worried now. Me and Connie had a lovely nap together :D The light spots have decreased a lot too. LOL at shop strops!! Did you get any curtains in the end? xx 

Readytomum I'm drinking like a fish hehe.. I hope you have lots of fun with your friends tonight :) xxx 

I'm still in a bit of a strop myself, the kids broke my phone charger and Aaron have broken the speaker system for my laptop and Grey's Anatomy is on tonight and my laptop speakers don't work!! Hoping dinner will lift me up out of it lol xx


----------



## lily28

I'm expecting the liner to arrive this week, I will let you know! 

Doggy, yay on nursery furniture!!! I also got many things from Ikea too, crib, drawers and accessories.
I got these Eivor curtains: https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDc3WDQ0OA==/$%28KGrHqR,!hoE82zwnusKBPUr8WeiWg~~60_35.JPG

What did you get?


----------



## doggylover

Candy glad to hear your legs aren't so swollen. Grr about not being able to watch Greys! Sounds like all your kids (inc Aaron!) have been clumsy today! And nope, still no curtains have been bought.

Cherry hopefully the won't grow anymore after Paige gets here! And then go back down again quickly!

Lily: we got a rocker for the nursery (https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S09861009/#/S29861013 it wasn't that expensive though!) our cot (https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50208366/) and a mattress, a chest of drawers (https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00067830/) as the main bits, and then managed to get a little bin for our nappies, and some bits and bobs for other places round the house. I actually love those curtains, I'm going to look and see if we have them here and if I can get them!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Here's hoping lol xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ready have fun tonight! Board game night with friends is always a great time :)

Lily those curtains are gorgeous! Love them. Doggy that rocker looks sooo nice and comfy too!

Uk you just aren't having the luck these last few days! Hang in there!

I am up to a 38F with a little extra room for when milk comes in :( they aren't snug yet but I know they will be after LO arrives. I was so miserable about them I cut the tags out so I wouldn't be reminded.

Well ladies I've just braved the lady garden (erm... jungle!) and mother of god was it a workout. Tmi but I am usually totally bare and let's just say when I stopped being able to see it around 16 or so weeks it was out of sight out of mind! I had to stop every 30 seconds or so because leaning over the bump was making me breathless and giving me heartburn from hell, and the array of positions I contorted myself into... it makes me tired just thinking about it. I did it pretty much blind so had to enlist the help of DH to check it out and tell me if I had any patches left! There was no dignity but I feel better now that it's bare again LOL. I think I'll try to do a once over every other weekend or so until I go into labor - I managed the same last pregnancy and it made me feel a lot less 'yuck' when giving birth and especially dealing with postpartum bleeding/pads/stitches etc. 

I am exhausted!


----------



## doggylover

Ladies: I have updated the front page to make it a little more friendly for us regulars. It has a list of due dates, and I took out all the dates which were left empty after I moved any non-regular posters. 

What's exciting is that sometime in the next month I imagine I'll have to start adding new arrivals!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

ooSweetPea said:


> Well ladies I've just braved the lady garden (erm... jungle!) and mother of god was it a workout. Tmi but I am usually totally bare and let's just say when I stopped being able to see it around 16 or so weeks it was out of sight out of mind! I had to stop every 30 seconds or so because leaning over the bump was making me breathless and giving me heartburn from hell, and the array or positions I contorted myself into... it makes me tired just thinking about it. I did it pretty much blind so had to enlist the help of DH to check it out and tell me if I had any patches left! There was no dignity but I feel better now that it's bare again LOL. I think I'll try to do a once over every other weekend or so until I go into labor - I managed the same last pregnancy and it made me feel a lot less 'yuck' when giving birth and especially dealing with postpartum bleeding/pads/stitches etc.
> 
> I am exhausted!

:rofl: I laughed so much at this!! Well done on getting it sorted...I gave mine a trim about two weeks ago and it was just horrific trying to figure out what the hell is going on when you can't see!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I am lying in bed now recovering! Hahahaha. Thank god DS is napping!

Thanks for sorting the front page - much easier now to see what's going on!

I'm in the US, east coast (EST) if anyone wants to be my text buddy :flow:


----------



## Cherrybump

ooh i go have a peek lol..

I know how you feel about your lady garden hun. Ive gave up usually keep it trim as im like you not keen on the yukest... lol need not say no more on that.

Think im going to bed early i can barely keep my eyes open now. been up since 7.30 and its the weekend :( month of march il going to get my sleep back i hope lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

front page looks amazing hun xxx


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: cherry get a good nights sleep so you can enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies!! Gosh I'm not sure where this week has disappeared too! 

I have lots of reading/catching up todo...but ill be upto date ASAP! So bear with me lol 

Doggylover the front page looks fab!!!! I will know Wednesday if my c section is going to be 7th or 14th march eeeeek!!! Can't believe we are all nearly fully cooked :) 

As for the lady garden ...well OMG what a nightmare I'm usually bare too but now just 'tufty' oh won't help and there is only so much you can do - bless I was having a hormonal moment and crying to mum and she offered to help Hahahaha OMG I would die! But lovely offer! 

Candy I'm so sorry you are having a rough time :( hoping the swelling has gone down and you managed a relaxing day! 

Lilly I love the curtains! 

Doggylover I live all the thing you have for nursery it will look fabulous in sure! 

I'm ok - still ment to be resting...no more scary pains or water loss phew!! Being rescanned Wednesday and hoping for good news and that my fluid has improved and placenta is still doing its job! 

I should be able to keep more in touch now as planning to stay out if hospital lol spent too much time there already! 

Hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec, if you get 7th march that is so soon! You will have your LO in less than 4 weeks either way! Eeeeeek!!!! Excitement! 

Glad to hear all is going well, but will wait for more good news on Wednesday from your scan.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Doggylover! Scary but exciting isn't it!! You are not far behind!! I'd ignore that idiot doc changing your dates grrrrr!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey again everyone, 

So I managed to rest a lot today and my feet are almost back to normal size, I think my new boots combined with walking around the lake yesterday which is quite far, might have caused the blood to pool in my legs so hopefully if I keep it down now I should be better. 

Lily, those curtains are lovely :) x

Doggylover wow at all the stuff you got from ikea! it all looks gorgeous! I love the front page too thank you so much for updating it, it must have taken a while xx 

Nimbec I'm glad that things are looking better now. Fingers crossed for fluid levels and placenta function! xx 

oosweetpea.. I done mine 2 days ago, I didn't have a clue where I was going with the razor haha, I have no idea what it looks like down there.. hopefully there's no tufty bits!! LOL 

randomly with my other 2 pregnancies my hair grew at twice the speed. With this little guy I only need to shave about once a month or so, my hair is growing in super slowly. 

Maybe I'm giving birth to chewbacca.. all the hair ingredients are going to him to form a super hairy chewbacca baby!! eeeek!!

I just watched Mama Mia with Aaron, he was so awkward while watching it, especially every time Pierce Brosnan started singing, his face was so funny I had to hide my face and giggle. Baby Chewbacca had a good dance around every time they started singing too lol.. Mummies boy already I see!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Maybe I'm giving birth to chewbacca.. all the hair ingredients are going to him to form a super hairy chewbacca baby!! eeeek!!

:haha: if this is true I can't wait to see the pictures!!

Nimbec, _hopefully_ I won't be too far behind you! I wouldn't mind LO coming a week or two early that's for sure, but pretty sure that I'll still be pregnant well into the first weeks of April!


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl so glad you are feeling better and the swelling is down - it must be lots more comfy for you (mind you comfy is not a word I'd usually associate with being preggy at the minute lol!!) 

I'm seriously impressed that u got your oh to watch mama Mia - I've failed on several attempts lol!! I lie musical theatre it's a real passion of mine and I love going to London to watch the shows - not sure how much ill get to do that with a little one...I'm so protective I can't imagine me leaving him overnight or a long time!!!


----------



## doggylover

Also in terms of mama Mia, Simon hates it. He never let's me watch it - so you are lucky! And he is obviously of the same opinion as Aaron - he thinks pierce brosnan is awful, whereas I love him in it!


----------



## ukgirl23

I remember the first time I left Connie, I only went for a drive for an hour but it was hell the whole time I felt like a part of me had been ripped away. It got easier lol, I must admit I do really miss Connie and Lucas when they are at school but without the break I would go insane! 

My legs feel better but I'm still heavy and fat haha.. I love Mama Mia, I'm not really a big fan of theatre but I do love dance and music. 

Doggylover my due date with Connie was 22nd of April, her birthday is 2nd of May, to be honest it could go either way, I think you could be having a boy, they tend to cause the most confusion and trouble during pregnancy hehe,, he's trying to trick you with the dates!  xx you'll have a girl now I've said that though ;) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Also love Pierce very much in Mama Mia, Aaron said Pierce should never sing, he should only walk around with a gun and shoot people. haha


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Doggylover my due date with Connie was 22nd of April, her birthday is 2nd of May, to be honest it could go either way, I think you could be having a boy, they tend to cause the most confusion and trouble during pregnancy hehe,, he's trying to trick you with the dates!  xx you'll have a girl now I've said that though ;) xx

Funny I've been feeling very "boy" this week since my scan. At the start of pregnancy, until about 16 weeks, I felt definite it was a girl, then I had no idea, and this week I've been feeling its a boy. 

So basically I have no idea :haha: but at least I'm covered either way! You'll just have to slip into convo at some point that you think it's a girl -8 then you'll be right no matter what! ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

Just to chime in late about water on cloth wipes -- that's all we use. Warm water and wipes in the wipe warmer (because Maisie is a huge drama queen about "cold" wipes). Works great! :thumbup:

The only thing I've heard but haven't experienced because our water is on the soft side is that people with *hard* water may have issues with wipes getting funky after a day or so in the warmer. That's an easy enough fix - only wet about a day's worth at a time.


----------



## ukgirl23

Why not just use warm water then instead of a wipe warmer if thats all you use? You can keep water warm when out by keeping it in a thermos. 

doggylover I covered myself by saying you'll have a girl now I predicted boy haha. I keep thinking omg imagine if Benson comes out a girl. Aaron keeps reminding me how big his balls were on the scan so there shouldnt be any chance of that but I can't help but worry. 

Benson seems to have had a mahoosive growth spurt over the last few days. He takes up my whole bump I can actually feel him everywhere but Im not sure which way he is laying. His movement is really constant now apart from at night when I sleep but he likes to kick the bed where I lay on my sidr and it hurts bad now. 

Has anyone else noticed any change in movements? Xx


----------



## nimbec

Gosh I agree I think boy Doggylover only a they seem to be arwkward hehe! 

Ukgirl my movement def changed hardly kicks anymore but bit squirming movements that really move my whole belly! He also ha very manic days and very quiet days - I've now learnt not to panic!! Equally he doesn't react to sugar poss cos I have too much of it oooops!! I eat early things too so hopefully they counteract some of the crap?! 

Haha well I dreamt that I give birth to a huuuuuge baby and it was too big to fit in the cot yes the COT lol lol also having very strange other dreams ... I dreamt I was out in the car with the pram to go shopping and when I looks in the pram half way round the supermarket I realised I'd brought Bentley (chuihuaua) not the baby and left the baby at home - OMG!!! Lol

Ill happily be someone's buddy ill have had my bubs so will be up all hours anyway... 

Night all!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh you ladies have been busy...

I've forgotten half of what I have read but let me try:

Sarah, I'm thinking girl! :thumbup: Mostly because I feel like we have more boys in this months and by using pure statistics... your having a girl! lol :haha:

Nimbec, I cant believe you are soo close!! That is amazing! Let us know how your scan goes on Wednesday!

Candy, Sorry your not feeling all that great these days but good thing the swelling has gone down! I have read that the only way to prevent that from happening, is to drink LOTS of water and walk! Because I have to work to the end, I am terrified of this happening, so I force myself to drink at least 8-10 glasses of water throughout the day. 

Grayson has also been extremely active today (thank god). We have had a very busy day today... Went on a hospital tour of the maternity ward this morning. Its actually very lovely. :thumbup: They encourage natural child birth, water birth, medical birth...whatever you choose... their words: You are the boss and we are visitors at YOUR birth :thumbup:. Sounded lovely really! 
After that, we had an appointment with a Pediatrician on our list. This was the second one we interviewed and the guy today was a complete idiot!
On a positive note, we really like the first one :thumbup:

As for trimming the lady bits: :rofl:. I still trim mine every few days. I just can't stand knowing that its all bushy down there :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

I am a crazy woman about the water as well. I cannot go to bed unless I have drank 64 oz of water in the day :haha: I am scared of getting that preggo face bloat. I know, I am a ridiculous person. 

Sweet Pea I will be your text buddy, we are not too far from each other. I am not sure I will be much of a texter during labor myself, as have no idea what I will be like (my guess is probably total wreck :haha:) but am definitely happy to update everyone for you and support as well as a newbie can! Maybe if I have my DH, my doula, my midwife and you all telling me everything is fine, I will actually be fine :flower:

Nimbec, how exciting that your LO is coming so soon!! I think you are definitely going to win first baby prize! And your baby will be a Pisces! A creative little dreamer :) I am a pisces, my b'day is March 5th. My baby and probably a lot of our babies are going to be firey little Arians. And not sure anyone is interested in any of this sort of thing but here is a cute little profile of babies born in the Chinese Year of the Snake https://www.babiesonline.com/horoscope/chinesezodiac/snake.asp Apparently we're all having little charmers! :winkwink:

Aww Little Spy, love that Maisy hates the cold wipes. I think I would hate cold wipes as well, totally with her on that front. :haha: According to the interweb my water is soft, so that's good on the CD front, seems like people have a lot more issues with hard water. Do you have that Prince Lionheart warmer? The one that is for cloth wipes? That is the one I was thinking of getting. Let me know what one you have and if it has lasted. Thanks! Also, one other question for you, what general breastfeeding book do you recommend getting if you are just going to have one book? I really want one that I don't have to read entirely and can just use for reference, so something with a good index or good layout of info. I feel like you have probably read all of them!

Glad you are having some success finding a ped Steph. The good thing about talking to people you don't like is that I feel like it helps you make a better decision because you know what you really DON'T want then!

Doggylover thanks for fixing the front page. I am guessing you are having a girl. That is based on absolutely nothing. Just my random guess! :haha:

AFM my DH is off skiing this weekend, so me and the dog are on the couch! Probably going to write some emails, do some knitting and watch some Downton.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sounds good Kirsta - I wasn't a huge texter with my first - just one saying went into labor and a few hours later one saying he had been born, maybe one other update in the middle somewhere? It's a blur!

Oh god just realized about the Aries thing - I am an Aries and don't know if this house can handle two! Especially since DS is a hardheaded Taurus and DH is mr. multiple personality Gemini! What a mix!

2 weeks 2 days until DS was born... Hopefully I'll make it at least a week longer this time around! Today was a mostly lazy day so tomorrow I want to crack on with the preparations a little. Not too much left to do but I feel like I'm running out of time very quickly now!


----------



## ReadytoMum

It's been busy in here today! Lots to catch up on!! Games day was a lot of fun, eventhough there was just three of us. It's so hard to get people together these days. Hopefully the next time we try it we'll get a better turn out.

kirstabelle: I try to drink a ton of water each day too, usually about 3 liters. Otherwise I just feel *so* dehydrated because our apartment is so dry. I didn' t know that you were a knitter... what are you working on right now? I learned to knit not that long ago, but I can't read patterns very well... so all I've made are a few baby hats, and even those I mostly made up my own pattern!

Steph: I'm glad to hear you had such a good hospital tour experience. We get to tour the hospital in a few weeks when we do our pre-natal class. I'm really looking forward to it, so I hope we have a good experience too!

doggylover: Lovely furniture! Sorry you had a bit of a moment while shopping, but hopefully buying the other lovely items made up for it! I'd also like to mention that the front page looks great!! Well done.

ukgirl: That's awsome that you made DH watch Mamma Mia. :haha: Mine has seen it too, but he loves singing (we used to sing in a community choir together!), so he doesn't mind musicals so much. I have to admit though, even I think it's a bit weird to see Pierce Brosnan singing in a musical. :haha: Also glad to hear the swelling has mostly gone down!

nimbec: Glad you're feeling better!! It's so hard to believe that the first LO's will be here so soon. Hopefully your scan on Wed will go well, and we look forward to hearing what date to expect our (quite likely) first arrival!! :happydance:

SweetPea: You had me laughing reading about your attempts to trim. :haha: Because I'm the same way! I don't like shaving there, and usually just trim. But I can't see ANYTHING down there, so it's a lot of awkward twisting and turning for very short amounts of time, trying to see around the bump...resulting in total exhaustion! lol

AFM, tomorrow I try one more attempt at shoe shopping for my sisters wedding. Then if it's still a failure, I'll be buying spray paint instead! So keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## kirstabelle

My DH is an aries, and technically so is the dog, so I am about to be a fish surrounded by fire! :haha: If we are going by my due date, plus the extra week that first time mums are usually late by then LO will be born on my DH's birthday! And then the dog's birthday is three days later. If your LO does come early sweet pea then she might be a Pisces, then you will have a real mix! Earth, Fire, Air and Water all in one house! 

Ready to Mum I have been knitting for almost 10 years. At the moment I am working on these for the nursery https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/knit-your-own-hot-air-balloons-154767 but in my colour scheme of white, coral pink, grey and navy. Think I am just going to do navy buttons at the bottom though as I don't have navy yarn and I so do not want to buy more yarn as I have SO much yarn it is criminal! I've also knit her a blanket, a couple of cardigans, booties, and quite a few soakers and wool pants for cloth diapering. I still have a load of stuff on my list to make though of course, its never ending! Are you on ravelry? 

And meant to say earlier that I loved the stuff for your nursery Doggy Lover, can't wait to see it all set up in the space!

My heartburn is so sore tonight, omg. My face somehow hurts from it. Like my temples and my jaw. How does that even make sense?! Have already eaten 6 extra strength tums. Blergh.


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I had been drinking lots. I have an app on my phone that tells me how much Ive drunk during the day because Im crap and I forget to drink.

Well our house is rather electric at times Im an Aries and Connie is a Taurus and Aaron and Lucas are noth Gemini... Gemini are the worst!!! Lol they are so hard headed and stubborn and have split personalities.. Lucas is so placid and cute but is a demon when he's mid tantrum which is rare thankfully. Connie is really lovely and smart but she is shy at times and also stubborn and I am reallu bossy and stubborn. It usually has to be my way or no way lol I thonk another little Arian in the house is going to be fun in the teenage years ;)


----------



## lily28

DH is an Aries, I love Aries so I don't mind having 2 boy Aries in the house :D
I'm Pisces btw, I'm pretty chilled and can put up with the most stubborn person.

I'm drinking water like nobodies business, always 2 glasses when I wake up and 2 more when I go to bed , and several through the day. Water is good! But makes me pee every 3 min.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, busy in here as usual!

Dogglover, thanks for updating the front page, it looks fab and much easier to read now! Im really interested in you ladies who are CD, Theres a lot of thought in it, i never even reaslised you would need/could buy reuasble wipes too!
I had a meltdown in Ikea a few weeks ago, to be fair, Ikea does that to me at the best of times but was extra bad that time!

Sweetpea, loving the "trimming" talk! lol I have effectivly given up, just blindly wave a razor in the general direction and hope for the best basically! 

UKgirl, glad the swelling isnt so bad, ive been a little worried about mine to be honest, ive got a MW appointment friday so hopefully will hold out till then, if not il go in and get my BP checked.

Readytomum, glad the games day was fun, i love things like that.

Kirstabelle, a weekend on the couch sounds fab and i love Downton! Enjoy! 

Steph, glad your hospital tour went well and that it seems nice! Its great that they encourage you to have the birth you want too.

Sorry to anyone ive forgotten, between running round after a toddler and keeping him entertained and these last stages of pregnancy taking there toll, my brain is all to mush!
Not too much to report here, OH Is having 4 days off so its been nice to have someone share the load a bit. We are off to the zoo this morning (we have annual passes so can just pop up whenever we want) as its nice sunshine, but il probably regret it later when my womb feels like its about to drop out of my foof! 
Re labour buddies, i should be having a section but id love a buddy to keep up to date with, at least with me you know it wont be unsociable hours although i have this fear im gonna go into labour before the section date!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Candy glad to hear your legs aren't so swollen. Grr about not being able to watch Greys! Sounds like all your kids (inc Aaron!) have been clumsy today! And nope, still no curtains have been bought.
> 
> Cherry hopefully the won't grow anymore after Paige gets here! And then go back down again quickly!
> 
> Lily: we got a rocker for the nursery (https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S09861009/#/S29861013 it wasn't that expensive though!) our cot (https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50208366/) and a mattress, a chest of drawers (https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00067830/) as the main bits, and then managed to get a little bin for our nappies, and some bits and bobs for other places round the house. I actually love those curtains, I'm going to look and see if we have them here and if I can get them!!!

Oh love the purchases!!! We have such similar taste! :happydance:

I moved my old poang chair from living room to nursery, I had it for 10 years I just washed the cover and is good as new. The exact one: https://www.business.ikea.com/webim...ng-rocking-chair__0153101_PE311392_S4.JPG.jpg
Also moved a small white Lack table to use next to the chair, also had it for years.

The Sundvik cot https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00187875/ because it can transform to bed for toddler, sooo cute
Love it like that: 
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTAwWDUwMA==/$T2eC16dHJG8E9nyfpnI!BRDPM,uh5!~~48_79.JPG

mattress cover, duvet etc 
I'm making my own sheets btw.

and the hemnes chest with the 3 drawers
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20067829/

The curtains are super cute, highly recommended, and they wash well! Now at the seamstress to fix the length.


----------



## doggylover

Melissa I'm glad I'm not the only one who lets ikea get to them! I love it there, but it can be totally chaotic at times!!! Hope you have fun at the zoo, the weather has definitely been nicer these last few days, so it's good to make the most of it, especially when oh is off :thumbup:

Kirstabelle, I am right there with you on not wanting to get a bloated face! Tbh it's my #1 pregnancy worry at the minute! I drink lots when I'm at school, but I am not so great when I'm at home. I'm actually thinking my face is a bit swollen this morning, so I will be guzzling water down today! And I love those hot air balloons you are making! Just gorgeous!

Readytomum: fingers crossed for successful shoe shopping! 

Candy: I never thought about using warm water with cloth wipes. I'd never heard of a wipe warmer until some of the ladies on here mentioned it, but using warm water might be nice on a newborns bum especially. 

Steph: that sounds like your hospital is going to be amazing! At least if they start trying to push you to do something you'll be ale to say to them "hey mister, who did we say is the boss here?!" :haha:

Nimbec :rofl: at your dreams! The one about being too big for the cot is just plain scary though!! Can you imagine?! :shock: funny, I was saying to someone last week why are cots SO enormous, as you could literally fit a 7 year old into some of them! 

My LO is also more wiggly than kicky these days. Lots of big movements that span the whole belly, which is constantly on the go! I love it, but it still freaks dh out! 

My in laws are here, and they are getting started on their painting jobs :haha: one is doing the bathroom ceiling, one is doing the nursery ceiling, and FIL is just starting to tile the bathroom. Meanwhile, I am sitting on the sofa chatting to you ladies like the queen of the castle!

Sweetpea and kirstabelle I will add you two as text buddies to the front page :mrgreen:


----------



## nimbec

Kristabel sounds good to me - peace and quiet and some quality you time :) 

Sweet pea fx you Lo stays put a bit longer too!!! Mayr you will be our second arrival?! Have they said they think you will be early again? 

Readytomum gosh shoe shopping is hard at the best of times :( good luck!!! Have u thought about just buying a pair if slip on ballet type shoes? They at least would be comfy and you am get some pretty ones these days? Also have a look at the maternity shops online as they sell shoes too - for preggy feet lol!! 

Well oh had his poker night last night - lots if lads round the house and I was dreading it! But to be honest they where all well behaved phew - dog and I just hibernated in the lounge. It was a very late night tho they didn't leave until 4.30am UGH and I had no way I sleeping as they where a little roudy! Shattered.com! Oh and oh is snoring like a Gudden next to me right now lol
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## nimbec

Lily your things look/sound lovely!! 

Hmmm I live ikea too but I'm not sure if make it round now lol!! 

Doggy great the in laws are helping!!yay ! You will be done in no time at all! 

Oh I LoVE the owls too - I'm very jealous of all you artistic ladies :)


----------



## doggylover

Lily, that's actually quite scary how similar all the stuff we bought is! We debated between the cot we got and the sundvik, but went for the straight forward cot in the end as I'm hoping by the time this LO is big enough for a bed that we'll have another on the way for the cot :haha: 

And we bought a white Lack table for our den yesterday as well! They are such good value, dh couldn't believe how cheap it was! 

I am actually going out past ikea again today so will show dh those curtains and if he approves I will pop in and see if they have them! We will be nursery twins!

Nimbec, my artistic talent stretches as far as ordering the wall decal with owls from etsy :haha: I'm sure you are exhausted today if you weren't asleep until so late! Lazy Sunday is called for I think!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nimbec the dr is guessing I'll go into labor around 36 weeks... my last shot is right before I hit 36 weeks so we shall see what effect stopping them has. Hoping to make it to 37/full term this time but I will def take 36 weeks over 35!

I am so excited for you to find out your date!


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea, fingers crossed you make it to full term at least, but that still isn't far away! Your LO will be here (safe and sound) before you know it!

Afm, off for afternoon tea with aunties and grannies-to-be. Instead of a big baby shower my sister arranged afternoon tea for me, her, my mum, mil, and my 2 SIL, so that'll be fun :)


----------



## nimbec

Gosh sweet pea you may beat me to first baby on thread then - although I really hope not for both yours and bubs sake! Ill keep my fx for you!! 

Doggylover hope you have a lovely time - sounds very nice ...I love afternoon tea!!

Well I jut had a bath...big mistake! The intention wa to shave all areas and well let's say I achieved none! Then had to shout oh as I was literally stuck I couldn't get out...I nearly had a real panic as I thought he had gone out to the shops lol lol instead he just laughed hysterically at me before helping haha I looked like a dead fly stuck on its back !!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Have a nice time Dogg..

Just read most of those last posts lol. love the nursery furniture. Which i had spare room super jel of you ladies would have love to fix up a room for paige lol. 

AFM had such a good sleep last night and having another lazy day. Really would like to chill in a bath but see the thought of just running it lol puts me off. might temp one later before bed. I like baths as they make me nice a relaxed before bed lol but because i dont have gas yet i have to use the shower and a kettle to fill it lol.

Wish there was something better on telly to there never seems to be anything good on at the weekends no more :( x


----------



## ReadytoMum

kristabelle: I love the balloons! Those are so neat!! I have been to ravelry before, and I have a bunch of patterns saved on the Bernat website too... hopefully after LO arrives I can do one of the mom and tot knitting classes around here and get better and figuring out how to read patterns. There's so many things I would love to knit! Thankfully my mom is an amazing knitter, so she's made lots of little outfits and blankets for Peter. :happydance: Homemade is always best.

doggylover: have fun at your tea today! That sounds lovely. Definitely less stress and more low-key than a shower, but a nice way to spend some time togehter! Are you going out somewhere, or is one of your in-laws hosting?

nimbec: Shoe shopping for me is ALWAYS hard because I have huge feet. And sadly they've gotten even bigger now. :dohh: Which is just my luck really... my already huge feet get even bigger, but my very small chest stays small. :dohh: (But that's a whole other rant...!) Slip on ballet flats is actually exactly what I'm looking for, but no one has their Spring shoes out yet... so it's still all boots in the stores! I'm really hoping that by now there will at least be something to choose from though. 

melissabump: Have fun at the zoo today! I love walking around checking out all the animals. That's great that you guys have an annual pass. You should make sure you take a few sitting breaks while DH and DS go exploring so you don't end up completely exhausted afterwards!

I've been thinking about zodiac signs... I'm a Libra and DH is an Aries, if Peter is born on time he'll be Taurus. And if he's a week early, then he'll share will DH. I quite like DH temperament, so I wouldn't mind another Aries in the house! lol Not sure what Taurus are like?


----------



## liams_mom

Another u/s this Friday :) this babe is measuring super ahead of schedule so they need to keep track of size in case of needing a c section. Oh well, at least we get all of the extra peeks at Jackson!


----------



## ooSweetPea

First baby is something no one wants to win - unless we are past 37 weeks of course - then let the races begin hehehehe!

Am almost totally done with LO's and my hospital bags, and finishing up the last few bits around the house today. Nesting has kicked in HARD this week for me so I figured I better get things done as much as possible while I have the time!

Readytomum - on Taurus this is perfect (I have 4 in my immediate family - makes family gatherings REALLY entertaining!) :

"Taurus Personality and the Positive and Negative Traits of Taureans

All the star signs have their dark side as well as the positive. Taurus can be practical and determined but can be obstinate too!
Taurus Personality and Positive Traits

The positive Taurean believes that if anything is worth doing, it's worth doing well. Patience and persistence are two of your most enduring qualities. You like to plan for the future and will want to know your work and efforts will be of permanent value.

This is why you take your time to get it right. Some people might see you as being plodding and conservative but your productivity can be quite incredible. That's because you are determined to get as much done as possible. Emotional and sensual, you know when to work and when to relax and enjoy life too, so in recharging your batteries, you will be able to take on new challenges.

Taurus is a hard worker and reliable employee. You take your work very seriously and can be depended on to fulfil all obligations. Your home is also important to you and you will build a secure and comfortable 'nest' for yourself and your family. As a friend you are loyal and supportive. People know they can rely on your sensible mind and practical skills.

As a Taurus you are highly sensual, steadfast, warm and affectionate.

Taurus Star Sign and Negative Personality Traits

The negative Taurus can get angry with yourself when your work and other efforts don't meet with your own high standards. You might become fixed in your thinking, refusing to accept there are other ways of looking at things. Imagination can be lacking and you will be so stubborn at times that you leave family and friends exasperated! Taurus will take everything so seriously that you find it hard to relax and enjoy the lighter side of life and living.

Your pig-headedness could drive friends and lovers away when they might feel they just can't ever get through to you. If logical arguments don't suit you, you will simply close your ears and refuse to listen. Your occasional outbursts of uncontrollable rages will arise from accumulated frustration and irritation. You try to keep your emotions under control but when negative feelings and anger erupts, it can be hard for you to know how to cope. In romance, the negative you can be extremely jealous and possessive.

The Positive and Negative Taurus

The positive and negative traits above relate to the Taurus' approach and reactions to events and activities in life but sun sign traits aren't the full picture. An analysis from a birth chart that weighs up all the positions of the planets and their aspects to each other will give a better impression of someone's personality. Remember too that a positive attitude can lead to success while a negative attitude can attract disappointment and failure."


----------



## ooSweetPea

Liamsmom good luck at your scan! It's always nice to get an extra chance to see bubs :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I agree i would love another scan lol. Ive just re-done my hospital bag again lol. I so ready to meet this little girl now lol


----------



## melissasbump

Readytomum, im a Libra too and OH is Taurean, it works for us..most of the time! lol

Cherry, i packed my hospital bags the other day, its all feeling very close now although as far as im concerned it cant come soon enough! lol

Nimbec, sorry i didnt reply to you earlier, i meant to!! Cant believe how soon you will be meeting your little baby! wow!! Would you like to be section buddies since neither of us is likely to labour?


----------



## melissasbump

Liams mum, yay for another U/S i wish i could have another!


----------



## ukgirl23

hello ladies, 

doggylover I hope you are having fun with the fam today! I don't really get the point of a wipe warmer if you are only using water it just makes no sense really, I didn't use one for my two I used to keep disposable wipes wrapped in a blanket to keep them at room temp or use warm water from a thermos. I have so many friends who brought the bottle and the wipe warmer and regretted it. xx

Connie is a Tauran, she is strong willed and determined. But yeh she definitely gets upset if she can't do anything so I agree with what sweetpea posted :) x

my hospital bag is only half done, I've packed leggings for after the birth, I have some with high waistbands and a few floaty dresses which are easy access for breast feeding. I've packed my secret weapon too.. a hand held mini fan! :D and some travel toothpaste, tooth brush ect, and a a few black pj bottoms. I have to pack babies clothes, Ive got a set of nappies and wipes int here and also need to ask the nurse about anti septic stuff like savlon for me down below and babies cord stump. 

I've got horrible pressure today like baby is pushing down and it is giving me backache. So I will be off for a bath after dinner. Aaron has to help me get in and get out and put in more hot water when it gets cold. I spend about 2 hours in the bath lol.. it's heaven. 

I'm really angry that the cost of court has meant that we can not afford our 3D scan this time either!! I really wanted one this time as this is my last baby and they dont do 3D scans in Norway but thanks to my ex creating drama and taking me to court for something he already had means that this month we have to pay court fees of £450 meaning no 3D scan :( I'm feeling really bitter about that. 

I took my 2 to the park this morning and this girl was there with her friend and their 2 boys, her son was about 15 months old and she just plonked him down in the sand and started playing with her friend on the round about see-saw thing and then she went on her phone with her back to her kid while the other one who was a few months older started climbing up the metal slide steps on his own. She looked over then got a sandwich out and started eating that. He walked towards the exit gate and she finally got up plonked him back in the sand and went back on her phone... seriously... why bother having a kid if you don't look after it properly! grrrr!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg i hate people like that you need to keep you eye on young kids dont you incase they hurt themselves etc. 

I need to put my toothbrush in my bag to still need snacks. im hoping to grab a pair of black pj buttons also from primark lol ive got 3 cans of that limted Red bull lol but i wont be over drinking energy juice. like my cola to much. 

Defo going for a bath later now lol thanks ukgirl. i probs wont be in it that long but i could really do with my muscles being soaked xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Melissa bump that sounds fab! Do you have an approx week for your section? Doggylover please can you add us as buddies? 

Hmm I'm in a pickle with hospital bag I just don't know how much stuff to take grrr te only positive is that oh can bring extra in wen visiting as ill be in for a while plus there is a tescos 10mins away from hospital so if I have not got the right baby stuff ill sen him there ...or actually prob send my mum lol! 

Ladies having a bath..make sure you have someone at hand to pull you out ;) ! 

Ukgirl sorry about your scan :( I haven't had one either as things are a bit tight and it's not an essential boo hoo!! 

I must take a piccy of nursery too as its all finished :) :) :)


----------



## ukgirl23

oh you know what I just remembered?? put some plastic bags in your hospital bag for blood stained/wet and dirty clothes.. Those are essential!! 

Someone on here mentioned Honey sticks, I am going to check those out, I don't like to eat during labour, I'm scared of being sick so those are a good idea, I like the cereal bar idea too.


----------



## nimbec

Hmm maybe those honey sticks would be good for after labour when u need a sugar/energy boost? Or even in night when up all night... Just a thought although I can't find them in the uk....? 

I thought I use my nappy bags for dirty things- divi think they will be big enough? 

Also jut realised I haven't put any snacks in my bag.... Any ideas ladies for after my section.... I'm allergic to nuts so can't do those or most cereal bars?!


----------



## melissasbump

Great stuff Nimbec! I will get my date at my Consultant appointment on 15th March, but is likely to be end of march, you will be a mummy by then!
As for snacks, honestly just take what you fancy, its a little different as you havent had all the hours of labour and you should get offered some toast or somthing at the hospital anyway afterwards, im taking pate to go on mine! lol
I love the idea of honey sticks too!
I agree with ukgirl probably stick a couple of carrierss in , doubt nappy bags will be big enough. 


My hospital bag consists of... 3 nighties..4 pairs of BIG high up knickers, breast pads, maternity pads, toiletries, toothpaste/brush, and will pack some snacks, kindle, mags etc and some loose trackies to come home in. Nimbec remember you will want minimul agravation on your stitchs and they wont want you in pjs as they like to be able to check it easy


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun that's really helpful!! I'm going to go out tomorrow an but my snacks and possibly another nighty as I hate the ones I bought (they where a bargain) but I wouldn't want visitors seeing me in them! Lol! 

Eek time is flying! 

Hopefully we can all keep in touch when all our Lo's are here!!


----------



## melissasbump

mine are gross, i look like a pensioner! lol


----------



## melissasbump

Really recomend the huge knickers, not just for hospital but for afterwards, normal knickers sit right where your stichs will be and the last thing you want is any rubbing in that area. I was really lucky last time and healed really quick. i had disolvable stiches not staples so that made things easier and the scar is so small and neat its hardly noticable.
I got my knickers at BHS, Huge granny bashers!


----------



## kirstabelle

melissasbump said:


> mine are gross, i look like a pensioner! lol

:haha: That really made me laugh!


----------



## ReadytoMum

sweetpea: Thanks for the info on Taurus!! I guess I'll just have to wait and see which on Peter ends up being.

nimbec: Piccys yes please! I love looking at everyone else's nurseries to see what they done. :thumbup:

ukgirl: I see things like that happen so often with parents/caregivers totally ignoring their children, usually to play on their phone/tablet/ipod etc. and it drives me crazy too. Is your technology really more exciting and important than your child?! BAH. People aggravate me sometimes. And sometimes they aggravate me a lot! :haha:

My attemps to find shoes were still mostly un-successful. I found a pair of silver flip-flop sandals which I bought, because it looks like that's the best I'm going to get at this rate! Let's just hope it really warms up in the next two weeks, because we got another snow storm last night, and the thought of wearing flip flops outside in this weather is CRAZY.


----------



## doggylover

nimbec said:


> Well I jut had a bath...big mistake! The intention wa to shave all areas and well let's say I achieved none! Then had to shout oh as I was literally stuck I couldn't get out...I nearly had a real panic as I thought he had gone out to the shops lol lol instead he just laughed hysterically at me before helping haha I looked like a dead fly stuck on its back !!!

:rofl: I shouldn't laugh but just the thought of that is hilarious! Your e lucky oh didn't take photographic evidence before helping! And yes, I agree with Melissa and I demand pictures of your nursery ASAP! 

Cherry: we'll have baby in with us for he first few months anyway, so Paige definitely isn't missing out on not having a separate room. And just think how lovely it'll be to have her so close by :cloud9:

Liam's mom: glad to hear all is generally well with Jackson, even if he is going to be a big boy! And like you say, some extra peeks at him are always going to be welcome! Make sure and keep us up to date with all your news lady!

Sweetpea: uh oh if nesting is kicking in maybe baby will be arriving sooner than you thought?! Cross those legs until you reach term, especially after you have your last injection! 

Candy: I honestly never would have thought of a wipe warmer, or of the temperature of my wipes at all! Although to be fair I wouldn't like cold water being out on my butt lol! Sorry to hear about court costs meaning you can't get your scan :( but benson will be here soon, and hopefully the court costs will be worth it when you are able to keep contact at the centre, and it'll all be worth it in the end :hugs: 

Melissa and nimbec, buddied up on the front page!! 

Readytomum: sorry to hear about your unsuccessful shoe shopping (again). Have you looked online to find anything?

Hospital bags: mine isn't started. LOs clothes aren't even washed yet for theirs! I'm planning on doing that next weekend if I have time (work stuff may have to take precedence until maternity leave) but candy thanks for the tip about plastic bags! So sensible, yet not something I'd have thought of! :thumbup: 

Hospital snacks: this is the only thing I do know about for my hospital bag lol! I plan on packing lots of dried fruit, because I love having sweet stuff like cranberries, and they are supposed to be good in helping things get moving again in the...digestion area afterwards! So I'll be packing a few bags of those to snack on during and after labour. I'm also planning on packing some cereal bar type bits and bobs, and flapjacks as I heard oats are good for helping milk production. I did ask dh whether I should make some sandwiches, but he pointed out that that's totally stupid, and they'd probably be off by the time I go into labour :blush: 

Had a great time at afternoon tea :) we went out to a hotel, which is actually where my sister got married. its really lovely there, and their afternoon tea is delicious! my mum and SIL both got me some little gifts which was nice. Nothing major, just little bits more for me than LO. And the nursery is now half painted and I love it :mrgreen: can't wait to have it all done!

Has anyone else been more tired lately? I know it's probably because we have guests at the minute, but yesterday and today I am just exhausted!

Sorry for that mammoth post...!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah we have her cot right next to the bed lol so i can hop out if i need to but ill be putting her moses basket in there for the first few months. 

Ooh at the moment i just bought a new nightie for laboring in. I always have a old one but i may buy another because my old one clings to me lol.

As for the hospital bag i have: 2 nights, 3 pairs of socks 2 of which are fluffy sleeping ones lol 5 pairs of black knickers pj's buttons but im hoping to buy another pair in black. 10 maternity pads and few breats pads. toiletry bag and ill probs wear whatever up home as my coming home outfit but i may grab another pair of leggins to come home in. 

Funny story about the bath lol Yes defo get someone to help you out but i think i need help getting in lol I stood in then went onto my knees but when i tried to sit all the water spashed out the back of the tub :| lol Made a right mess. Cant remember if it was this thread or another talking about shaving your whoo haa area... Yup defo had to do it all blind and my legs didnt even need done they have been pretty slow growing threw pregnancy :)


Ive been getting pretty tired alot lately to. But i some how always wake up around 7.30-8am and get tired around 8pm lol 

Feel so relaxed after that bath :)


----------



## doggylover

Cherry where did you get your nighties? I'm saving trouble finding ones I like and are suitable!


----------



## nimbec

Haha yup I had my big mama knickers - oh saw me pack them the other day and was like what the ****are those all about?! My response well u never seemed interested in my skimpy thongs tee Hee Hee (he's not an underwear man - prefers them in the floor ;) ) however te granny pants may be a step too far lol!! 

Plastic bags are now in my bag - thankyou! 

Doggylover I have to say the whole episode was hilarious not laughed so much in ages! 

I'm pleased you had a lovely afternoon! I love afternoon tea all the little cakes and sandwiches yum yum yum!! 

I'm absolutely shattered all the time now...I've been told its perfectly normal in 3rd tri :( 

Well I've had a bit if anxiety tonight ....serious anxiety about being a mum I ant believe in 3 weeks I will be a mummy and I suddenly have this overwhelming feeling that I haven't got a clue and I'm going to be useless!! irrational fear and preggy hormones maybe but seriously it has just dawned on me life will never be the same again (in a good way don't get me wrong!) I hope this is normal feeling this way and I'm not a loon!!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec :hugs: you have nothing to worry about at all. People always say babies are very forgiving, so even when us FTM make mistakes, they will let us know and will be just fine, and we will know to do things differently next time. I think it's hard for all us FTM especially as we have no real idea what the heck is going to happen to our lives! But you and oh will do a wonderful job - trust yourselves and trust that LO will keep you both on the right track.

I could have eaten forever at afternoon tea today :haha: usually I come away absolutely stuffed...not today! I am going to be so fat soon! 

My LO is freaking out in there tonight. It's actually quite painful what they are getting up to! Lots of sharp little elbows and fingers are scrapping my insides. One of the most painful things my LO does is poke my belly button - obviously from the inside. That hurts so much!


----------



## melissasbump

When DS was born i seriously didnt even know how to change a nappy let alone anything else. You are not alone thinking that i reckon the majority do, its hard to explain but when you see and hold your baby in your arms instinct will kick in and you will be a fantastic mummy! 

Doggylover, im seriously knackered all the time too...


----------



## TeAmo

Ahhhhh girls!! So fast! Right I hope you're all on tonight so I can chirp in with you! OH is watching 2 Fast 2 Furious so Im having a NAUGHTY coffee!! :coffee:



doggylover said:


> I'm excited, I ordered some new nursing bras, two nursing vests and two regular pregnancy vest tops from H&M, and they arrived today. The bras are a 38D and I thought they'd be waaaay too big in the cup at the minute....they fit perfectly! I've been squeezing into a 34/36C! No wonder my back hurts sometimes and feels better when I undo the bra! And the vest tops are so comfy! Plus because they are tight they make me look ready to pop, so I may wear one for when my in laws arrive tomorrow to shock them :haha:

I took my maternity bras back to Mothercare today. They were not comfy at all and made my boobs look pointy! I am really struggling to find any... doing my head in! :dohh:



ukgirl23 said:


> the only thing I will say about just water on wipes is that even the disposable ones find it hard to deal with the sticky poo lol and the water might not be enough to make babies bum smell nice, but if you breast feed their poo doesn't smell anyway. I am thinking the cotton resuable cloth wipes will work much better anyway so yeh I guess you wouldn't need anything x

Oh yeah sticky poo!!! You forget about these things! Vaseline at every nappy change works a treat! Nothing sticks then. :thumbup: I am however a bit concerned about having to wipe a mooey! I have obviously wiped my own for 20+ years now hahahhaa so have had some practice but I am used to cleaning boys bits of poo... no cracks and crannys! :shrug:



Cherrybump said:


> Lol about the bra's. I was a 38d and have gone up to a 40E cup now :(. But i think i have to go and get measured probably since i have never been measured lol i just try bra's on but i measure under the bust (back size) myself. I have added of those back extenders on this bra just now butt his bra is a 38E lol. Straps still fall down and the back bit still goes up :( i have big big boobs. Really wanna get those ones i keep seeing on tv. they have no wires in the and they are meant to be really good for supporting your boobs. my mum just got 3 of them so im going to see if she can get me some lol.
> 
> Ukgirl i hope you get a chance to put your feet up hun. :( and the swelling goes down xx

Oh love, I feel your pain!! :flower: I am normally a 40E. Sometimes an F. Mine are exploding and at a guess I would say a cup size bigger already. I am going to change to camisol bras soon so I dont have to worry about cup size. Dreading the milk coming in! 



ukgirl23 said:


> Nimbec I'm glad that things are looking better now. Fingers crossed for fluid levels and placenta function! xx
> 
> oosweetpea.. I done mine 2 days ago, I didn't have a clue where I was going with the razor haha, I have no idea what it looks like down there.. hopefully there's no tufty bits!! LOL
> 
> randomly with my other 2 pregnancies my hair grew at twice the speed. With this little guy I only need to shave about once a month or so, my hair is growing in super slowly.
> 
> Maybe I'm giving birth to chewbacca.. all the hair ingredients are going to him to form a super hairy chewbacca baby!! eeeek!!

hahahaha chewbacca. :haha: Bless him. I am getting OH to do my bits now. i cant even breathe in anymore to see it! 



ukgirl23 said:


> Also love Pierce very much in Mama Mia, Aaron said Pierce should never sing, he should only walk around with a gun and shoot people. haha

This is exactly what my OH said! Boys eh! 



ukgirl23 said:


> I took my 2 to the park this morning and this girl was there with her friend and their 2 boys, her son was about 15 months old and she just plonked him down in the sand and started playing with her friend on the round about see-saw thing and then she went on her phone with her back to her kid while the other one who was a few months older started climbing up the metal slide steps on his own. She looked over then got a sandwich out and started eating that. He walked towards the exit gate and she finally got up plonked him back in the sand and went back on her phone... seriously... why bother having a kid if you don't look after it properly! grrrr!!

OMFG. That is so horrible! Some people just cant be bothered. :nope: Its so sad, poor little guy.



nimbec said:


> Hi Melissa bump that sounds fab! Do you have an approx week for your section? Doggylover please can you add us as buddies?
> 
> Hmm I'm in a pickle with hospital bag I just don't know how much stuff to take grrr te only positive is that oh can bring extra in wen visiting as ill be in for a while plus there is a tescos 10mins away from hospital so if I have not got the right baby stuff ill sen him there ...or actually prob send my mum lol!
> 
> Ladies having a bath..make sure you have someone at hand to pull you out ;) !
> I must take a piccy of nursery too as its all finished :) :) :)

YAY more bump buddies!!! :happydance: 

I really need to start thinking about getting a bag packed. Its so exciting to start pulling things together. 

Please let us see some piccies! I love looking at other peoples nurserys. 


I must have missed your post about a possible induction? I read somewhere abotu fluid levels, fill me in hun? I am measuring high too. :hugs:



melissasbump said:


> Really recomend the huge knickers, not just for hospital but for afterwards, normal knickers sit right where your stichs will be and the last thing you want is any rubbing in that area. I was really lucky last time and healed really quick. i had disolvable stiches not staples so that made things easier and the scar is so small and neat its hardly noticable.
> I got my knickers at BHS, Huge granny bashers!

I cannot second this more!!!! I bought loads of M&S knickers and I still wear them now! hahah :blush: But they were a godsend after giving birth. 



nimbec said:


> Well I've had a bit if anxiety tonight ....serious anxiety about being a mum I ant believe in 3 weeks I will be a mummy and I suddenly have this overwhelming feeling that I haven't got a clue and I'm going to be useless!! irrational fear and preggy hormones maybe but seriously it has just dawned on me life will never be the same again (in a good way don't get me wrong!) I hope this is normal feeling this way and I'm not a loon!!

This is soooo totally normal hun. I am still having these feelings second time round. More so than with Campbell. It is a scary thing but also the most wonderful adventure you'll ever be on! It will come naturally xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Teamo, actually i agree 2nd time round too, except along with those feelings i have the "guilt" feelings of compromising DS and his attention.


----------



## TeAmo

^^ OMG yes. I have terrible feelings of guilt. Its so hard to explain. I feel like Campbell didn't ask for a sibling, he just needs his Mom and Dad and now we have chosen to turn his life upside down. I dont want him to feel left out, but then I dont want to overcompensate either. Its a fine line!! He will be an awesome big bro but its sooooo worrying at the same time. xx


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo the H&M bras do have an unfortunate seam thing going on, which makes it constantly look like my nipples are poking through :haha: but they flatten with a bit of a stretch and pull! I would definitely recommend them as they are very comfy. They are thin, not padded at all, which I know some people hate. I have never heard the phrase "mooey" before :rofl: I love that! I'm worried about that too if I have a girl. At least when wiping little boys you are wiping the poo off the bits and bobs, I'm terrified with a girl I'll miss a bit, or worse yet, wipe it INTO somewhere it shouldn't be. Going to have to be super careful (if I do have a girl, if its a boy I'm a little more practised in that)

I bought some awesomely large pants from Matalan. I always wear pants that are a size too big anyway, I like them comfy!! So I have a feeling these will be my new faves!


----------



## TeAmo

I havent looked in H&M, I automatically thought they wouldnt have bras big enough for my BAZOOOONGAS. haha. I will have a nosy tomorrow when I am in town. 

Mooey.. its a great word. My husband has elegently taught my son to call his willy 'junk'. NIIICE. err..:dohh: But yes, I have the same worry. When they poo is literally goes everywhere!!! Not a nice thought. I think OH is even more concerned about this thought. lol. 

OOOh big pants. They are the way forward! xx


----------



## doggylover

His junk?! Oh nooo! That's awful!

I buy my H&M stuff online as their maternity section in Belfast is crappy, so might be worth having a look on there if you don't find anything in store. 

Just decided to watch an episode of one born every minute. The girl on it has pretty incredible stretch marks. What is everyone else's stretch mark situation doing? As far as I can tell (from my viewing of the top of my bump!) I don't seem to have any. Do they all come in the last few weeks?


----------



## TeAmo

I was talking about stretch marks today with OH. I got them in the last 8 weeks with Campbell, right at the top of my bump but no where else. I am bound to get them again. OH said not to worry, there is a good reason behind me getting them <3 bless him. hehe. 

Yes Junk is cute briefly... but not if he says it outside. lmao. shocker!


----------



## doggylover

Oh can you imagine if he yelled it in a supermarket?! :haha: you'd die!

Ok, so stretch marks likely in the next short while, I'll have to keep an eye out for them! That is so cute of your oh. And to be fair, he is right, I'd rather be covered in them and have LO than have neither!


----------



## TeAmo

Yes I would die. My oh is sooo crude, he means it in good spirit but sometimes Im just like SHUT UP! His nickname for me is 'boobies' so LO has caught on. Today he wanted me to pick him up in the grocery store and OH asked him 'What does mommy have that daddy doesnt?' and he said 'boobies'. hahaah I wet myself but yes... not appropriate. 

You may get them, or you may be one of the lucky sods that doesnt! Its genetic and no amount of cream will stop them as much as people think it does. Vitamin E cream / oil will however help them fade brilliantly of they do appear xx


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I'm glad that creams don't stop them appearing as I haven't used any at all lol!

Your LO must be just repeating everything your oh tells him haha! My nephew is just starting to speak and will repeat any word - to the best of his ability - so we have all started to be very careful what we say! We don't want him yelling out "daddy's a dick!" In the supermarket (as we often tell my brother that he is actually a bit of a dick :haha: )


----------



## doggylover

Just finished watching obem

:shock: 

No thanks. Baby is staying in.


----------



## kealz194

Lol haha te amo I thought I was the only one that called a ladies bits mooey! Although Paige calls it moo moo lol! And Stephen accidentally taught her goolies for a mans bits lol! As for bras my sol bought me some for my bday but I just hate wearing bras, I only wear one if I'm out or if we have company over lol! 
My cousin had her baby today, a little boy, 7lb 3oz! Very happy for her! Quick labour too for a ftm! Contractions started at 5am and he was here by 9.39!!! I got all emotional though coz I want my little man here lol! Nimbec I agree with what Melissa and teamo said, even second time round you still feel like that! And I agree with you teamo about the guilt! Paige is a mummy's girl completely and I know she is gonna feel so lost and upset about having a little brother to share mummy with! She doesn't even like sharing me with daddy! It does scare me a little to think how am I gonna cope with 2under 2!!!!!! 
I really need I start getting my bag pakeha I've not got anyhing ready! My head is just not there right now...! 
Glad you had a lovely afternoon tea doggylover!!! 
I'm sorry that I've missed people out! 
Xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

doggylover said:


> Just finished watching obem
> 
> :shock:
> 
> No thanks. Baby is staying in.

Omg doggy I had to laugh at the little shocked face! You will be ok and make it through just fine, I promise! It seems they always choose more dramatic/sensationalized stories on that show anyways - most are a lot more 'boring' than the births on the episodes!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies, just popping in for a quick catch-up before bed...


Re: stretch marks... I have a couple lines on either side near the base of my bump, and then I have some on my thighs as well. :shrug: Nothing on the top of the bump? Hopefully I don't get anymore, and hopefully the ones I already have won't end up being too noticeable... but at least they're because of a happy reason! 

I'm totally knackered... so it's off to bed for me! Night night. :sleep:


----------



## doggylover

Sweet pea, I hope that they choose the sensational ones for TV, because no way on this earth could I cope with what the girl was doing. She was screaming her head off!! It was all very traumatic (for me!)


----------



## ukgirl23

I used cocoa butter when I was pregnant with Connie and Lucas and got only one tiny stretch mark by my belly button piercing, this time I didn't use anything and have them coming up deep red on my hips, so I say if you use the creams they DO help xx 

I have had my whooping cough vaccine this morning, I didn't realise it was a 4 in 1 vac but I'm feeling okay. Just a bit of a sore arm. We also got told we can move to a 3 bed house after the baby is born :D yay! 
Then I found out I have pubis dysfunction and need a referral to hospital for physiotherapy and I need to buy a good support band but it wont get better until Benson has been born. 

Other than that my day has been okay after yesterday's shambles of a day when my phone and laptop both broke within the same hour!! how unlucky is that?!! 

Anyway hope you are all having a nice sunny monday :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Yay :happydance: that's such great news about being able to move house! I'm sure you guys are thrilled! Sorry to hear about your physio needs, but hopefully once benson arrives you will feel much better anyway.

And if your whooping cough ends up like mine, be prepared for major pain later on :shock: mine was awful :cry:

I am just marking my GCSE students coursework. Pile of shit doesn't even cover it. I have read more sensible piles of shit than this. It is horrific.


----------



## ukgirl23

haha my GCSE papers were just full of shit because I had no idea what I was writing LOL. 

Yeh I'm looking for homes now :D so hoping we can have a garden for the kids to play in. Maybe then I can get a small wabbit :D


----------



## doggylover

I'm jealous, I love looking for houses online lol! My bro and SIL have just bought a new house and I love perving at them online, so it gave me an excuse!

Honestly, I gave these kids a typed sheet, all they had to do was learn it (or at least READ IT!) and regurgitate. Apparently not :dohh: and some of this lot are bright and should be getting As in geography....but they are too lazy to put any work in!


----------



## Steph82

Yay for a new house Candy!!!! I'm sure you will find the perfect house soon!

I hope everyone was able to relax a bit over the weekend. I was very busy with OH this weekend, getting everything done in the short time that he was home. He finished painting the nursery wall (had some patch work to do) and moved all the furniture to where we decided they would be best... now I need to run out today and try to find a good deal on a glider :wacko:. Its presidents day here, so we have the day off :happydance:.
I swear, Grayson was crazy active this weekend... it must be because Rob was home :shrug:. Of course I am thrilled that he is moving, so I wont complain!!

As for stretch marks... so far none here (though I am not keeping my hopes up, since I hear that most happen right before or after birth).

Sarah, enjoy grading those papers lol. I have seen some crazy things that students have turned in, when I used to teach high school :dohh:. At least you will have an entertainment value :winkwink:


----------



## melissasbump

...


----------



## melissasbump

Evening ladies,
Re stretch marks the 1st time i had hardly any until i had my EMCS and they had to rummage around so much to get him out. They faded though, this time i have some on the underside of my bump, very annoying, i do moisturise my bump and boobs every day though after showering, am hoping they fade to next to nothing after this time too.

Candy, how exciting to be looking for a new house! Like Doggylover i love aa bit of house search porn on the internet, we would like to move in around 2 years and my OH is quite obsessed with looking at whats about and prices etc.

Steph, sounds like a productive weekend by you and OH, We still need to summon the energy to paint just one wall in our nursery, its all so much effort at the mo! 

AFM, My ankles were super tight and swollen last night, this happened to me last pregnancy and my BP started to creep up so need to keep an eye on it again, in the last hour ive also had some pain on the underside of my bump too, hoping that disappears as not pleasant. 
We had water coming through our ceiling last night and had to get a plumber out today ,turns out theres a fault with our boiler and will cost £180 to fix, we arent impressed seeing as our house is less than 3 years old and could do without having to spend that out right now but hey ho. 
Om the upside my DS is being super cute at the mo, hes kind of stepped up a level with his speech and understanding in the last few days and its pretty amazing to see him. Im so proud of my little boy, as was said last night, the feelings of guilt and worry that i wont love this baby as much as him are very real. i cant imagine loving ANYONE like i love him..


----------



## Cherrybump

Dogg: i got the nightie from Primark lol

Ive not gained any stretch marks but i did have stretch marks before i was pregnant lol so no new ones. 

Ukgirl congrats on getting the new house :)

Ive got nothing to update you ladies with..but just that im counting down the days to friday now :) xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Ukgirl congrats on the new house! I also love looking at houses online :) that and new horses to buy hehe and my latest addiction ...baby things! 

I haven't got any stretchies yet I thought I would as I got some as a teenager when I was growing. My aunt bought me some crazily expensive oil from elemis that Victoria beckham used in all her pregnancys and had no stretch marks so it may be doing something or I'm so far so lucky!! I certainly wouldn't have bought it for myself lol!! 

Melissa what a nightmare :( glad u had it sorted but Blimey that was an expensive one :( 

Steph yay for oh finishing painting the nursery :) exciting times! 

As for marking papers what a nightmare! I used to mark music theory papers and yes I agree I often wondered if any if them had bothered turning up to class at all lol!! 

I can't all though as I was at boarding school and me and my friend did each others course work - eek I did her music she did my art! Surprised we got away with it as we had a's in course work and d's in the main exam hahaha!! 

Well I'm being subjected to the film skyfal again I saw it in cinema with oh and he has now downloaded it - good film but we didn't see it that long ago so I'm bord already 20mins in oooooops!! 

Anyone any idea where I could get a flattering nursing nighty for a big boobed girl? Not expensive tho....I look horrific in them and would like at least one nice one.....I intend to breast feed so will need a few! Mind you ill e back in pj's ASAP ....grrrr I feel like a Beeched whale haha


----------



## doggylover

Cherry thanks, I must get myself to primark as haven't been in ages!

Steph, glad you were keeping oh busy while he was home! Did you manage to get a recliner? My LO has also been going mental these last few days - they must know its almost time to come out and are stretching getting ready to turn our lives upside down!

Nimbec, I've seen some nice nighties in mothercare. I didn't get them as they have spaghetti type straps and for me, that wouldn't be comfy at night, but they were pretty- I actually commented on how they looked more like lingerie than a nursing nightie!

Melissa, make sure you get some good rest and I hope the swelling goes down. And that's gat about LOs speech coming along! Very exciting times with him :) and I'm sure you could never have imagine how much you would love him, but when he arrived you couldn't imagine life without him, and this LO will be exactly the same. 

Afm super super tired still. Dh is at work tomorrow and his sister is going with him, so the house will be quieter and I'm hoping to catch up on some rest properly. I've felt bad because my in laws have been painting and tiling and generally helping dh do stuff around the house - obviously I can't do any of that so I feel like I've been so lazy, and I hope they don't think I have - so I've been trying to be busy and cleaning the windows etc, but I'm exhausting myself! :dohh:

Also, earlier (maybe tmi) after I peed and I wiped there was a very little bit of browny discharge on the tp. I freaked out of course, and had a rummage about :haha: there was nothing more and hasn't been any since, so I'm not sure what happened. 

And lastly....I feel *ENORMOUS* at the minute. Dh was taking photos of his family earlier and got one of me sideways. When I saw it I almost collapsed with shock! My belly is HUGE!!! And of course since then I have just felt like a proper whale. Didn't help that after some coaxing my dad told me that yes, my face is a little puffy :cry: one of my two worst pregnancy fears coming true! (The other is having a huge baby!)


----------



## ReadytoMum

dogglover: I feel your pain on marking the papers! It's really too bad you can't have a glass of wine with them. I know I wish I could have while marking my students papers and exams! :dohh: Try not to feel too bad about having the in-laws come and help, I'm sure they don't think you're being lazy and they're probably happy to come and help. 

nimbec: sadly I can't help you on the nursing bra front at all... bras and I aren't friends. :haha: I did finally get myself a new one though, and it's even a C cup! I feel so accomplished. :rofl:

ukgirl: That's great news that you can move to a 3-bedroom once LO is born!! I hope you have lots of luck in finding a nice place that will meet all your needs. I hate moving with a passion, but I do love being able to dream about moving into a big/nicer place from time to time. 

Steph: Excellent news on the nursery front! Did you find a glider you liked? Today was a holiday here in Ontario too, it's "Family Day" so I didn't have to work today which was nice. DH did though because he works part-time at the Ontario Science Center, and they never close for holdiays because that's where everyone goes! lol 

melissabump: Oh no! Sorry to hear about the repair work. Un-expected repairs like that are horrible shocks. Hopefully the leaking water didn't cause any damage at least!

AFM, I decided to read my student course evaluations today. They were pretty well what I expected... but my favourite comment was: "Break big papers into 4 or 5 smaller papers." Their "big" paper was only 6-8 pages long....:dohh:

Also I tried on my dress again tonight for my sisters upcomming wedding for the first time since I bought it, and it still fits good, so thankful for that! :thumbup: The extra bump has raised the hem juuuust enough that it won't need to be hemmed at all. It's still a little big around the straps/bust area, but a few well placed safety pins will take care of that.


----------



## Steph82

Readytomum, good to hear that the dress still fits :thumbup:. When is the wedding exactly? So the reviews were mostly good then, right? I'm sure they would like to break a 6 page paper into 4 smaller ones :haha:. That is so silly!!

Sarah, I'm sure you are NOT huge!!! Your pregnant and LO needs room to grow! As for your puffy face.. Did you maybe con your dad into saying that :haha:. I do it all the time to people... If you worded it just right, he may have agreed to something that he had no idea what he was agreeing to :winkwink:. If it makes you feel better, drink extra water tomorrow and go for a short walk, it will make you feel better!!! 

Melissa, the way you talk about your little man, gets me so excited about Grayson getting here :hugs:. Sorry to hear about repairs... Those are no fun, even at the best of times!

Nimbec, I have no clue on the nighties either :shrug:. I went to look and could find nothing that would not make me feel like an old hag!! I've opted for pjs that are large and comfy! That was I can pull the pants up or wear them low... They are easy to move and look into (for when nurses need to check :blush:). 

AFM, no luck on the glider today. The only one I liked, is just so expensive :dohh:. I did buy two nursing bras though (finally decided to pay up an buy some quality ones)!! I'm so happy with them. Figured, I need to wear them for the next year, so enough with these cheap bras that pinch all over. Well with the receipt, I got a 20% off coupon that I can use for my overpriced glider :haha:. Still a bit pricy, but I believe I can use the coupon and get an extra 10% off if I open a store card (which I can pay off right away).


----------



## lily28

I can't believe my luck!!!! After weeks of trying to get into a natural birth group I FINALLY managed to get in one starting on 4th of March (3 classes per week until the end of the month)!!! Of all places at the hospital I'm giving birth :O 2 blocks from my apartment! So.damn.lucky.

I just had to share the good news!


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow that was super lucky with the classes hun mines started next friday the 1st of march :)

Dogg: did i see you mention something about brown discharge? I had that.. Went to bed ok and woke up to this brownish stain mark on my under wear. I mentioned to the midwife when i seen her about it but i um smelt it to to make sure i just didnt leak out through the night. Looks like i did :blush: Midwife said it was ok and if it ever happen again let her know. I did keep a check on it the full day also and every other day until i seen her on the tuesday lol but nothing else just the one morning weird i think.

I took a picture of that nightie and i tried it on to lol just fits nicely. I think you should defo go check out primark lol its the only nightie i found good enough for the job i am also big girl to *nimbec* Feel huge right now but i can still fit into my size 18 clothes lol somethings are snug but its passes well. 

Here that pik of me in that nightie lol i know it not the best looking thing but i was looking for comfort and easy access to the boob lol
 



Attached Files:







nightie 2.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6









nightie.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## doggylover

Cherry easy access to the boob is a big part of what I'm looking for so I will be at primark very very soon! And thanks for the info about the discharge, I haven't had any more, but will keep an eye out and then get onto my midwife if I see anymore. 

Readytomum: I would have needed a vodka with these kids assignments! Like a whole bottle! They are going to get such an ear bending on Thursday - and Thursday their parents are coming in as well so I will thoroughly enjoy getting to tell tell their parents how lazy they've been :haha: glad to hear the dress still fits well, you'll have to show us a picture when you are all dolled up for the wedding :)

Steph: glad to hear about the nursing bras :thumbup: my new ones make me so much more comfy...but I didn't get any money off coupons with them so I feel like I've been cheated :haha: and good idea about using the store card as well. I'm definitely not a fan of them (I somehow accidentally signed up for one and have no idea to this day what happened...) but I am all for things that make things cheaper! And I _may_ have conned my dad into saying I was puffy...I was being pretty insistent he tell me I was :haha: I'm currently glugging water like its going out of fashion in the hope it helps!

Afm, I got a great lie I this morning so am nowhere near as tired :) sadly today is my second, and last, day off until maternity leave when I plan to fall asleep and not wake up until the contractions start!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i would love friday to hurry up so i dont need to get up so early lol. can lazy in my bed to but knowing me ill still wake up about 8am :(. but i did have a good sleep :) just hoping this week passes fast as yesterday was slow and it was quite most of the day :( xx


----------



## ukgirl23

morning ladies, 

Cherry bump I like your shirt it's cute. 

Doggylover, has the brown stuff stopped now? sometimes if you hit the cervix or over do it with stuff the blood fromt he cervix can come away. I had bleeding after an internal check I had at 22 weeks it scared the shit out of me. 

I'm probably going to steal one of Aaron's shirts to use as a nighty, he has those awful clubby tops which are all black or black and stripey.. douche lol. 

?I'm feeling like shit after my whooping cough vaccine!! You all should have warned me better lol.. I feel like I have a dead arm it hurts so bad to move it, it's all swollen and red. Aaron told me to man up I could have slapped him lol. I was so tired afterwards yesterday I slept for hours after I think it's effected Benny today because his movements are less. 

Lily that is good news about your hospital and the midwifes there. x

What is the whole fat face fear thing about? :/ I don't get it lol x


----------



## doggylover

Candy I did my best to warn you! Although I don't think words can prepare you for the pain after that vaccine. Like none I have experienced before, including when I reacted to a vaccine and my arm basically fell off. (Slight exaggeration there). Maybe the discharge was from overdoing it as I basically feel like I haven't stopped since...well a while ago anyway! Hopefully a good rest today and that'll be it :)

Fat face fear...I feel like people judge pregnant women with a puffy face as in "oh she's pregnant and she's let herself go" nobody will know about other puffy bits, and people expect you to be all bumpy, but if your face goes, people judge. I don't want people judging my big puffy face - my harsh judgement of myself is enough!

Lily: that is wonderful news about the classes at your hospital! I'm sure it's a weight off your mind after you had mentioned how medically kind of pushy they were being and how difficult it would be for you to take your own midwife or doula. :thumbup:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just had to pop in before I'm off to work and say HONEYDEW! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great day :D


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Candy I did my best to warn you! Although I don't think words can prepare you for the pain after that vaccine. Like none I have experienced before, including when I reacted to a vaccine and my arm basically fell off. (Slight exaggeration there). Maybe the discharge was from overdoing it as I basically feel like I haven't stopped since...well a while ago anyway! Hopefully a good rest today and that'll be it :)
> 
> Fat face fear...I feel like people judge pregnant women with a puffy face as in "oh she's pregnant and she's let herself go" nobody will know about other puffy bits, and people expect you to be all bumpy, but if your face goes, people judge. I don't want people judging my big puffy face - my harsh judgement of myself is enough!
> 
> Lily: that is wonderful news about the classes at your hospital! I'm sure it's a weight off your mind after you had mentioned how medically kind of pushy they were being and how difficult it would be for you to take your own midwife or doula. :thumbup:

Fat face: I have naturally chubby round cheeks, I can't help it, even at my very low pre pregnancy weight I had cheeks. :shrug: Now I'm only a tiny % rounder than I was except the belly and the boobies that have grown a lot. HOWEVER my MIL and few others just have to tell me how fat my face is. I keep telling them I never had an angular face so there is no real difference. But I think people will not rest until they make a comment, nasty or otherwise, usually nasty. 
Only place they were super amazed by the obvious lack of difference were at the hair salon, all the girls who work there (and hadn't seen me since summer) were like "omg you don't look pregnant you are the same" - except the belly-.
Also my male friends who are brutally honest are the only ones supporting me and making me feel good about my self.

The entire fault is my doctor's (and his secretary). 

Turns out my hospital has one of the best and most sought after natural birth classes, and coincidentally my doc who is high ranked there didn't even know about it :growlmad: or chooses to not refer his clients to the classes.

He is telling me all kinds of nonsense since day 1, or he will tell me to talk to his secretary , who is even worse: She is giving me all kinds of bad advice and wrong info. So I learned to NOT trust them with much, and keep doing my own thing, research, classes, etc. They are there just to see my blood tests and make sure baby is ok, nothing else. I can't say I feel supported by them. TBH I regret the money spend in visits to this doc's office.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: the reviews were mostly mediocre, which is what I was expecting. A lot of whining about tests being too hard, there being too much information to learn, too much note taking, they want study guides provided for each exam etc. Basically they're a bunch of lazy *******s who haven't quite realized they're not in highschool anymore! And of course... the splitting the "big" paper. :haha: There were some really nice ones in there too though, so that was good. The wedding is March 2nd! So coming up quickly!!

I hope you're able to combine all your discounts to get the glider you like! I'd warn caution on the store card though... apparently they aren't so great for your credit rating. So if you want to get it for the 10% off, pay the chair off right away and then cancel the card like the next day and cut it up!

dogglover: Tell those lazy kids off good! And definitely make sure you tell their parents how bad they've been too. It just blows my mind how little effort and seriousness people are willing to put into their education.... time to shut the X-Box off!! 

lily: Hurray on finding a childbirth class! That's so ironic that it's at your hospital and no one had bothered to mention it. I'd be very angry with your doctor. :growlmad: He's obviously not a fan of the natural method if he's neglecting to tell his patients about the class. What a douche!

Sweetpea: Yay on honeydew!!

ukgirl: sorry the vaccine has knocked you out so much! I didn't have to get any vaccines here? It sounds like you UK ladies have to get a ton? :shrug: I guess that must be a country difference thing again. My arms hurts just thinking about it!

AFM, nothing much new. Working from home today, and probably most of this week. Waiting on a bunch of stuff to arrive in the mail, and I hate missing the delivery guys because then we have to go to the post office to pick stuff up, and we don't have a car.


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum I forgot to reply to you in my last post.. sorry hun.. Im glad the review things come back mostly good.. people always find something to moan about dont worry xxx
Yeh we have a whooping cough break oit at the moment so all pregnant ladies are getting jabbed :( Itz awful.

Doggylover youre tiny in your pics I dont think youcould ever have a fat face lol.. Our bodies retain fat and fluid during pregnancy to help with milk production after irth so fat face is a good thing too.. any puffiness soon goes down afterwards anyway xx

did you feel really tired and poorly after your jab? I keep sleeping and feel unwell now :( Aaron hasnt had that vaccine. We are wondering if he should get it done too :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Man I am so glad I didn't take that vaccine gals sounds awful! Hope you get to feeling better Ukgirl!

Glad everyone is doing well! 

I don't have a fat face but I have horrible facial hair growth! I have waxed it as was told not to tweeze it because it will come back after birth worse! YIKES! I was at my appt and I looked at my chart and the nurse put down low maternal weight gain down as a problem. They haven't said anything about weight gain the whole pregnancy but they have it charted. Is there concern for this?


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanknyou mommabrown. I feel much better this evening :) 
Pregnancy certainly creates some strange symptoms doesnt it!? I have 3 new moles and 2 skin tags from the past month. Apparently the skin tags will go after birth... I jad a lot of hair growth when I was pregnant with Connie I had to shave everyday it was awful. I hope the hair goes after youve had Emmaleigh hun xxx

Im not sure about the weight gain thing. Im not sure why they didnt mention it if its suddenly a concern :/ you passed you gds test though didnt you? I would ask about it next time if I were you. They really should tell you about any concerns they have xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks....I was feeling they should speak up if there are any concerns. I passed my gds too. I did ask how big they thought she was and they said about 5 lbs. So I know she is growing well. My original goal for weight gain was between 15-20 lbs and I have only gained 3. I took a peek as I was leaving to check out as they give me my chart to give to the receptionist or I would have asked right away but I go back in 2 weeks and I will ask him then.


----------



## kirstabelle

They offer the whooping cough vaccine to women in the US as well, it is recommended by the CDC (center for disease control). The one in the US is only a 3 in 1 vax though so maybe whatever is the 4th thing in the UK one is making it even worse :shrug: One of the things is tetanus though, and that is known to be a dead arm vax. I'm getting it when I'm still at the hospital after birth. My DH is getting it before baby comes, so are all the grandparents. We will all have dead arms together! UK Girl your hubby should def get the whooping cough vaccine. When adults get it it just seems like a cough so most adults walk around not even knowing they have (and are spreading) whooping cough. 

Mommabrown that is weird that they would write something they think is a concern in your chart but not talk about it with you! I would definitely bring it up. Do you know how much you have gained? I thought it was only a concern if you gain less than 20lbs, and even then if you were small to start with then they have to take that into account too. At my 32 week appt I had gained 25lbs and my MW says at this rate I will probably gain 35lbs. I think that sounds like a crazy amount of weight. But I still fit into my pre-pregnancy pants so :shrug: I swear my boobs have increased by 5lbs per boob so it must be that :haha:

Which glider are you looking at Steph? We have done that with store cards as well. Banana Republic once had a promo to open the card and you got 30% off so my DH opened the card and bought a suit and then paid it off the next day and closed the card :haha: I think those cards are fine as long as you don't actually use them as a credit card. If you pay them off as soon as the bill is due you never pay the crazy interest and sometimes they do have really good reward points and incentives etc. We don't have any though just because it always works out better for us to get the credit card points to use for travel miles. 

I can't believe your MIL said you had a fat face Lily! That is ridiculous. I also have chipmunk cheeks, and they look the same as before also. I swear the absolute WORST part of pregnancy has been listening to other people's crap. Their crap stories about horrific births and giant babies, their insulting judgements of our bodies, their crap advice from the 1950's and on and on and on. I would happily take horrific heartburn, aches and pains, insomnia, worry etc over having to listen to one more piece of crap from someone about something I didn't even ask them about. :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown could they be worried you havent put enough on? X

kristabelle that was what I was thinking too about Aaron getting the jab. Ive heard babies who were vaccinated still got sick when in contact with people who had it. In ours I think there was the whooping cough virus. Polio. diptheria and tetanus. Of tetanus is know as the dead arm vac then thay may be why my arm kills so bad. Ibe heard it lasts for a week... I really hope not!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I wonder if it is the same vaccine here, that you guys are getting. I got mine before we started to try because my doctor said, it's something I should really have for the baby's safety (and better to get it before pregnancy because less to stress about) :shrug:. Once we did the initial bloodwork, my my doctor requested the same bloodwork for OH and ave him the vaccine as well. 
So with that said, I would def have Aaron get it, just in case. Plus it would serve him right to feel the pain that he just made fun of you for :haha:

Readytomum, of course the students want less work and minimal effort to complete the class! Gosh, the nerve! Def plan to only use the card for the one purchase, pay it off, and then not use it anymore. But I'm not sure about canceling. I think when you cancel a card, it goes against your credit as well.


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha Steph I would to tell him to man up! Xx


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> They offer the whooping cough vaccine to women in the US as well, it is recommended by the CDC (center for disease control). The one in the US is only a 3 in 1 vax though so maybe whatever is the 4th thing in the UK one is making it even worse :shrug: One of the things is tetanus though, and that is known to be a dead arm vax. I'm getting it when I'm still at the hospital after birth. My DH is getting it before baby comes, so are all the grandparents. We will all have dead arms together! UK Girl your hubby should def get the whooping cough vaccine. When adults get it it just seems like a cough so most adults walk around not even knowing they have (and are spreading) whooping cough.
> 
> Mommabrown that is weird that they would write something they think is a concern in your chart but not talk about it with you! I would definitely bring it up. Do you know how much you have gained? I thought it was only a concern if you gain less than 20lbs, and even then if you were small to start with then they have to take that into account too. At my 32 week appt I had gained 25lbs and my MW says at this rate I will probably gain 35lbs. I think that sounds like a crazy amount of weight. But I still fit into my pre-pregnancy pants so :shrug: I swear my boobs have increased by 5lbs per boob so it must be that :haha:
> 
> Which glider are you looking at Steph? We have done that with store cards as well. Banana Republic once had a promo to open the card and you got 30% off so my DH opened the card and bought a suit and then paid it off the next day and closed the card :haha: I think those cards are fine as long as you don't actually use them as a credit card. If you pay them off as soon as the bill is due you never pay the crazy interest and sometimes they do have really good reward points and incentives etc. We don't have any though just because it always works out better for us to get the credit card points to use for travel miles.
> 
> I can't believe your MIL said you had a fat face Lily! That is ridiculous. I also have chipmunk cheeks, and they look the same as before also. I swear the absolute WORST part of pregnancy has been listening to other people's crap. Their crap stories about horrific births and giant babies, their insulting judgements of our bodies, their crap advice from the 1950's and on and on and on. I would happily take horrific heartburn, aches and pains, insomnia, worry etc over having to listen to one more piece of crap from someone about something I didn't even ask them about. :growlmad:

Kristabelle, you must be right about the difference in the vaccine.. I know, that I never had any pain after mine (and neither did OH).
As for the glider, we really like the Shermag Grande Glider with Ottoman. We can order it in white wood with grey microfiber material, so it will work with the rest of the room. We originally tried to stay below $300 for both, but everything we found just didn't feel right :dohh:. So after discount, we are a bit over, but I told OH that it will be around for years. 

I so agree with you on the worst part being what people say to you (of course it's easy for me to say, because I have had very few discomforts, aside from not being able to get out of bed and a hole in my stomach :haha:). 
My 80 year old neighbor delivered another classic this weekend... First time I've talked to her since getting pregnant and we really can't stand each other lol... She asked me how much I had gained and I told her that it really actually wasn't much at all... Then she continued to tell me not to worry and that I Gould be able to lose it again lmao...ummm, I believe I told you that it wasn't much and that I wasn't concerned about it, what am I not suppose to worry about now :dohh::shrug::haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha at your bitchy neighbour Steph!!! Lol 

did your vac include dipheria? Xx


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> Yeah I'm glad that creams don't stop them appearing as I haven't used any at all lol!
> 
> Your LO must be just repeating everything your oh tells him haha! My nephew is just starting to speak and will repeat any word - to the best of his ability - so we have all started to be very careful what we say! We don't want him yelling out "daddy's a dick!" In the supermarket (as we often tell my brother that he is actually a bit of a dick :haha: )

He literally copies everything. He just said tits. grrr. I told OH it is not acceptable!!!! :saywhat:



doggylover said:


> Just finished watching obem
> 
> :shock:
> 
> No thanks. Baby is staying in.

OMG I love watching OBEM. It makes me really excited!!!! However I was another midwifery show on Really yesterday that scared me. A home birth gone wrong. Im not having a home birth but it was terrifying. 
:shrug:



kealz194 said:


> Lol haha te amo I thought I was the only one that called a ladies bits mooey! Although Paige calls it moo moo lol! And Stephen accidentally taught her goolies for a mans bits lol! As for bras my sol bought me some for my bday but I just hate wearing bras, I only wear one if I'm out or if we have company over lol!
> Xxx

haha yes it is either mooey or vajayjay! hahaha. :thumbup:



ooSweetPea said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Omg doggy I had to laugh at the little shocked face! You will be ok and make it through just fine, I promise! It seems they always choose more dramatic/sensationalized stories on that show anyways - most are a lot more 'boring' than the births on the episodes!
> 
> Do you guys get the english version there? I watched the US one and the labours were so medicalised. Almost every Mom had an epidural. Is that normal procedure there? You pretty much beg for them here. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Yay :happydance: that's such great news about being able to move house! I'm sure you guys are thrilled! Sorry to hear about your physio needs, but hopefully once benson arrives you will feel much better anyway.
> 
> And if your whooping cough ends up like mine, be prepared for major pain later on :shock: mine was awful :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine hurt for about 3 weeks, then it was itchy! Had nothing for a week or so now but its started itching again- bloody thing!
> 
> 
> 
> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe my luck!!!! After weeks of trying to get into a natural birth group I FINALLY managed to get in one starting on 4th of March (3 classes per week until the end of the month)!!! Of all places at the hospital I'm giving birth :O 2 blocks from my apartment! So.damn.lucky.
> 
> I just had to share the good news!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what do you learn in this class? breathing techniques and stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ReadytoMum said:
> 
> 
> ukgirl: sorry the vaccine has knocked you out so much! I didn't have to get any vaccines here? It sounds like you UK ladies have to get a ton? :shrug: I guess that must be a country difference thing again. My arms hurts just thinking about it!
> .Click to expand...
> 
> We have flu jab and whooping cough. Whooping cough is a new programme as the virus is on the increase for some reason. Mostly because silly people think there shouldnt vaccinate their children because the virus'/diseases are going away... but in fact they are increasing because people are vaccinating their kids :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks....I was feeling they should speak up if there are any concerns. I passed my gds too. I did ask how big they thought she was and they said about 5 lbs. So I know she is growing well. My original goal for weight gain was between 15-20 lbs and I have only gained 3. I took a peek as I was leaving to check out as they give me my chart to give to the receptionist or I would have asked right away but I go back in 2 weeks and I will ask him then.Click to expand...
> 
> I was weighed at my 32 week appointment and I weigh 1kg less now than at my 12 week scan... they think thats great and are really happy so I cant see you putting on 3lbs being a prob? :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Candy, I wonder if it is the same vaccine here, that you guys are getting. I got mine before we started to try because my doctor said, it's something I should really have for the baby's safety (and better to get it before pregnancy because less to stress about) :shrug:. Once we did the initial bloodwork, my my doctor requested the same bloodwork for OH and ave him the vaccine as well.
> So with that said, I would def have Aaron get it, just in case. Plus it would serve him right to feel the pain that he just made fun of you for :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> no its not the same vaccine. You guys get the individual whooping cough jab. We get the 4 in 1 jab which includes tetanus, diptheria, whooping cough and polio. This is because they stopped making the separate whooping cough jab years ago when it was under control. The jab we get is the same one 8 week old babies get. The reason it hurts is because of the tetanus. As your body can only have so much tetanus in a lifetime it rejects the tetanus in this jab causing a slight reaction.
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Cherrybump

I had that whooping cough to i must have been giving like 5 leaflets on it lol but i couldnt find them to say what the 4 things in it was lol but mines turned into a bruise and was sore for few days the day after i got it my arm was nu,b and i had little melt down at work lol

AFM midwife called for me to ring back but ryan forgot to tell me yesterday so they rang again today lol and i was working so when i tried to call it rang out and into voicemail so ill just call tomorrow morning lol its to do with my blood temp being high . she wants to know if i had something to eat before my app and i did lol whoops x


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah the US one doesn't have Polio in it. The last time I had a polio booster it was the oral sugar cube variety... mmmm no sore arm for that one :haha: Although I guess eating dead polio germs is less than appetizing if you think about it.... so I will just not think about it!

It does have diptheria, tetanus and pertussis (whooping cough), they call it the TDap. You might also have gotten MMR (measles, mumps, rubella) beforehand Steph. That is one they usually give the minute you say you are going to start TTC as if you get german measles while preggo that can cause complications, miscarriage, birth defects etc. I got that one too when TTC. Make sure they gave your DH the whooping cough one. I read that you can't get LO the vax until 2 months and if they get it before they are 2 months old the hospitalization rate is 70% :nope: how scary. 

Your glider looks lovely and cozy. And you will use it for a long time, so worth getting what you like. 

So, the replacement piece for my bookcase arrived after 3 weeks of waiting, just in time for my shower on Saturday. Except of course it is the wrong piece. So now my issue has been passed along to the manufacturer and they have asked it to be "expedited". I won't hold my breath. Bunch of morons.


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> Haha at your bitchy neighbour Steph!!! Lol
> 
> did your vac include dipheria? Xx

TeAmo answered that for me (good thing too, because I had no clue :haha:) :thumbup:.

That would make sense tooTeAmo, I was starting to wonder if I only imagined getting the shot (with no pain an all lol).


----------



## doggylover

Lily: I can't believe that your dr didn't tell you about the classes, especially if he knows what sort of birth you want. What sense is that? :shrug: he sounds like he is only interested in doing it his way or not at all. But thank goodness you've been able to get into the class and will hopefully end up better prepared for the birth you want. I can't believe people have been so rude about your face :growlmad: I think the only people who would say to me are my mum and sis, and never in a mean way. It comes back to this thing that people think they can say whatever they want to a pregnant woman without consequences. At least your male friends are supportive - and since men usually say it as it is, you know that they are right!

Readytomum: lol at your student feedback. Basically "do our work for us and make our lives easy please!" Yep, x-box is a big problem at our school. The boys at obsessed and spend hours on it every night and I would guess a maximum of an hr on school work in what is the most important school year they have had so far :dohh: pity you don't get to meet with your college students parents and tell them how lazy their kids are being at the expensive college they are possibly paying for :haha:

Candy: fat faces run in the family...my sisters pictures of her first 5 years are something to marvel at :haha: but it's all for the greater good. And to be honest, I'm still stuffing my face with all sorts of bad stuff so I'm clearly not bothered enough to give anything up! After my jab I was exhausted, but I'm not sure if that was due to lack of sleep as I slept so badly because my arm hurt. But the next morning I got up and was so tired that I cried. And after work that night I had to go straight to bed. If you aren't feeling better tomorrow I'd say contact your dr, as I felt fine the second day after the jab, although my arm was still very sore.

Kirstabelle: all your additional weight must be boobs and bump!! I have now gained almost 28lbs, and I'm really hoping not to gain too much more! And I second your thing about people's stories being the worst thing about pregnancy. 

I might make my oh get the whooping cough vaccine...just so he experiences the pain I did :rofl:

Our nursery is painted!!! And the furniture is all up! (Ok , they are building the last few drawers for the dresser right now...) but its almost done, and I LOVE it :cloud9: it's exactly what I wanted and imagined. We are putting the wall decal up tomorrow, so I'll take some pics then. It won't be totally finished as SIL has still got to make the curtains, and we are putting some pictures of family on the wall, but more or less done!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im really funny when it comes to jabs... when I was three I had my pre school boosters and the gp used a dirty needle which caused blood poisoning and problems in my appendix. I have to watch them take the needle out of the packet now and Im really observant over mine and the kids injection points.. I think this is the worst jab Ive had since the one that hospitalized me lol.. not even that horrid bcg one was this bad! I read my leaflet and it says side effects liek sore throat and fevers are normal so I will hold on. 

oooh doggylover cant wai to see pics of your nursery!!! 

Steph I saw that hehe... its weird how one ingredient can cause such horrible effects in a vac tbat should be the same! Xx


----------



## TeAmo

Aww yes show us your nursery! I love looking at them :)

I have been on edge all day. I had a lovely day with Cam yesterday but realised last night I hadnt felt baby moving at all. She did move a bit last night but not a lot. Today she has been so quiet, I have barely felt her at all and have been panicking if I am honest. :(

She seems to have perked up tonight but I am wondering whether to call the midwife tomorrow to be sure.


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh candy, I cannot believe a GP used a dirty needle :shock: that's so horrific! I'm not surprised you are watchful about all your family jabs now,I think that's totally justified!!


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> Im really funny when it comes to jabs... when I was three I had my pre school boosters and the gp used a dirty needle which caused blood poisoning and problems in my appendix. I have to watch them take the needle out of the packet now and Im really observant over mine and the kids injection points.. I think this is the worst jab Ive had since the one that hospitalized me lol.. not even that horrid bcg one was this bad! I read my leaflet and it says side effects liek sore throat and fevers are normal so I will hold on.
> 
> oooh doggylover cant wai to see pics of your nursery!!!
> 
> Steph I saw that hehe... its weird how one ingredient can cause such horrible effects in a vac tbat should be the same! Xx

mine is still bugging me. so annoying xx


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Yeah the US one doesn't have Polio in it. The last time I had a polio booster it was the oral sugar cube variety... mmmm no sore arm for that one :haha: Although I guess eating dead polio germs is less than appetizing if you think about it.... so I will just not think about it!
> 
> 
> So, the replacement piece for my bookcase arrived after 3 weeks of waiting, just in time for my shower on Saturday. Except of course it is the wrong piece. So now my issue has been passed along to the manufacturer and they have asked it to be "expedited". I won't hold my breath. Bunch of morons.

I will have to check at the next appointment, but I do know for sure that we both got the Whopping cough vaccine (it came with a super long speech from my doctor about the risks for LO being exposed after birth).


As for you shelf: WTF!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe that! Things like that get me so frustrated! Glad it is not part if the crib (since you depend on having that complete before LO gets here).


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo said:


> Aww yes show us your nursery! I love looking at them :)
> 
> I have been on edge all day. I had a lovely day with Cam yesterday but realised last night I hadnt felt baby moving at all. She did move a bit last night but not a lot. Today she has been so quiet, I have barely felt her at all and have been panicking if I am honest. :(
> 
> She seems to have perked up tonight but I am wondering whether to call the midwife tomorrow to be sure.

WSS ^^^ we need pics!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

TeAmo if you are worried hun then call xxx I hope she kicks up a storm after you read this lol xx

Benson has been really quiet today I think he is also sleepy after that vaccine too xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ooh yes doggylover! We need pics. :thumbup: So glad it's come together the way you were hoping. I still get little happy bursts whenever I walk past the nursery because I'm just so happy with it! :cloud9:

ukgirl: Your GP gave you blood poisioning by using a dirty needle when you were a kid?! :shock: Of ALL people they should know better than that! That's horrendus.

kirstabelle: That's maddening about your bookshelf piece! I certainly hope they get it right and get it quickly to you this time!

AFM, I'm waiting till 5:00 so I can call the after-hours clinic here to see about getting an appointment tonight. I've had some really persistant tingling and numbness in my hands/fingers the last few days and I feel like it's getting worse! It used to just be at night while sleeping, and then when I woke up it would go away over the course of the morning. But now it stays around all day, and my hands feel kind of funny... sort of like they're half asleep, especially the top pad of my fingers. So I called Tele-health Ontario (like a phone service of nurses who can recommend what you should do) to see if it was worth making an appointment for, and they suggested I try to get in tonight to get seen. Hopefully it's nothing too important!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum yeh this was early nineties when they steralized the needles instead of using new ones. He used one he had used on a previous patient. I woke up the next day looking like a pregnant toddler.. they injected us in the bum back then and my injection point was bright red and sore and swelling up infront of my parents eyes. I had to be on a drip in hospital for a week and have extra injections. I was about three years old. I wish my parents had sued them I could have been loaded now! The doctors in the hospital said that they hadnt seen anything like it before and the last case was during victorian times! I dont know how he got away with it he should have been fired. Totally reckless but goes to show even they fuck up xx

I hope you get an appointment tonight and they can reassure you xx


----------



## doggylover

Teamo definitely call your mw if you are worried. Better safe than sorry. And do the usual tricks - cold drinks before lying on your side, and eat a shed load of sugar to try and get her moving.

Readytomum: that doesn't sound pleasant at all, fingers crossed you get an appointment tonight and that its nothing serious at all.

I will get some pics when the wall decal is up to share with you all :) and in daylight too- I just tried to take some but the iPhone camera and regular light from a bulb don't mix so well.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy can't wait to see pics!

Ready hopefully LO starts moving for you - doggy gave good ideas to try. I've noticed that after the quiet days my bump seems a little bigger so I'm taking them as a growth spurt. Good idea to give mw a ring if LO doesn't perk up though just to ease your mind. 

Teamo the English versions aren't on TV here but I have watched quite a few eps online. On the epidural thing in the US - it seems that way on the show for sure! They are used pretty frequently however it seems to be on the downward trend as natural birthing is starting to get really popular again. It also depends on area/region and from hospital to hospital - many hospitals are starting to support natural birthing ALOT more than before so that's really nice. Even in the 2 years since I've had DS it seems like the support and info for natural birthing options are much more readily available now than they were then. 

Uk urggggg your story makes my stomach turn! Poor you!

Kirsta you may be better off planting a tree, chopping it down when it's grown, and whittling your own shelf! Morons!

Momma I'm negative 17 lbs from when I started and the drs aren't concerned. I was about 35 lbs overweight for my height when I got pg so I think that's why it's not a big deal - however if you are on the small side to begin with I could see how not gaining could be a concern. Although I will say I have had growth scans every 4 weeks from 20 weeks on, so they know that baby is growing well (originally to monitor her growth due to being squished into half a uterus) and I don't know if that assurance wasn't there how they would feel about me losing weight, iykwim - they may have had me get growth scans for the weight reason anyway. 

This is totally TMI but I feel like I may have lost a little bit of plug today... The past 2-3 weeks there has def been more discharge but today it seemed a lot more and like little pieces. I don't know how much is normal bc with DS I had a cerclage (which can really increase discharge) so I've just been keeping an eye on it. With DS my plug all came out at once and it was NASTY and HUGE and this def isn't like that but it is more than what I've been having. Doesn't seem like thrush or an infection, just normal but more in amount! I have an appt Thursday so I'm def going to ask about it then - it's just freaking me out bc I lost my plug with DS and had him 2 days later! I was contracting irregularly though with him when I lost it and am not having anything like that now. My last cervix check at 31 weeks I was 70% effaced and cervix was very soft but not dilated - this little lady better be staying put for at least 3 more weeks dammit!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea I hope its not your plug and just an increase in discharge. Ive personally never seen mynplug except from when I was pregnant with Connie and it come out at about 27 weeks but I still went over due with her. I didn't even have a plug when my waters went :/ Im hoping though that its not your plug and that she will stay in there a few more weeks atleast. If you go over 37 weeks will they induce you then or let you go to 40-42 weeks? xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Hope its not your plug either, or at least if it is that it will be different from your DS and this LO will stay in anyway. I can just see me whittling my own bookshelf while in labor in an attempt to have my nursery done before LO arrives. I wrote them a nasty email this morning so now I will probably never get it. If I don't hear back within a week that it is on its way to me, I am calling Amex and opening a dispute as I do not have the merchandise I paid for and they can deal with Amex. Ha!

That is crazy about the infection you got for a vaccine UK Girl! When I was 10 I fractured my wrist and had a cast on it. The nurse was using an electric saw to cut the cast off and I started to feel pain while she was doing it and yelled out and then when she stopped I refused to put my arm back on the table. The nurse was such a bitch and said that the saw just makes a "warm feeling and that there was nothing wrong" but my mum believed me and told the bitch nurse that she would need to find some other way to remove my cast, so the nurse had to resort to big scissors and made a big stink about how much more difficult it was for her. Once she got my cast off my hand was bleeding where she had been sawing. Know what she said? "Oh, it did get you" Not even "oh, sorry I almost cut your hand off!!" I wish we had sued them. I didn't even get a band aid. I still have a scar. Its my right hand and everything. Thank goodness my mum believed me and wouldn't let her keep going!


----------



## ooSweetPea

If I make it I'll be induced between 39-40 weeks because of GD and placenta breakdown from it - though I do not want to be induced if at all possible so if I make it that far I'll be requesting monitoring over immediate induction. Honestly I haven't given it much thought because all drs are convinced I won't make it that far but you never know! When they told me about the induction timeframe she said that all they would probably have to do is break my water since my cervix is already pretty favorable for labor and I still have 6 weeks until induction would be an issue


----------



## ooSweetPea

Kirsta what the hell! I would've grabbed the saw and gotten that nurse back mwahaha!


----------



## kirstabelle

I think you can imagine the kid of evil stare a 10 year old would give you after sawing part of their hand :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

I can only imagine - creepy! But she totally deserved it!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg kristabelle that is awful!!!! She was a huge bitch!! Im really into nursing and I always say to people if you want to do that job you have to actually care about the people not just what you are doing! She needs more training silly bitch! I have a scar on the back of my right hand from where my catheter was for all the medicine they pumped into me. I think half of my tummy troubles now are somehow linked to that but it is too late to sue them now. I asked my dad why he didnt sue the doctor he said he was more concerned with my health than money and revenge at the time. bless him lol xx

sweetpea Its good that they will induce you then and that it should be rather easy for you. I hope you do make it to fullterm but if you dont you know your baby will be well looked after.. how many weeks was your other LO born at? Xx

readytomum Inhope you managed to get an appointment and that all was okay xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea I just read your signature sorry.. Im loosing my brain cells lol.. xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> Sweetpea I just read your signature sorry.. Im loosing my brain cells lol.. xxx

And we still have so many more weeks of brain cell loss to go! My brain is like mashed potatoes.


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah I think my total lack of trust of doctors, nurses and hospitals may have something to do with almost having my hand sawed off at the age of ten!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yep I tend to loose even more brain cells during breastfeeding too lol Im gonna be a zombie!!! 

I agree about not 100% trusting doctors. Trust is such an important thing especially with doctors its sad that a minority give out wrong info or fuck up like in our case xx


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> Kirsta what the hell! I would've grabbed the saw and gotten that nurse back mwahaha!

:rofl: WSS!!

oh and go get those A-holes :grr: . How much of the run around can they possibly expect you to take :growlmad:


SweetPea, I say: cross your legs and elevate them (like the yoga pose that Lily posted a few days ago). You tell that little lady that she is to stay put :winkwink:


----------



## ooSweetPea

No prob UK, I am slowly losing brain cells too! Or maybe not so slowly... :haha:

Steph I've been trying to stay as horizontal as possible after I come home from work - that pose may just do the trick lol! I am consoled by the fact that I haven't even really had any niggles or Braxton hicks and I started having them around 20 weeks with DS, and was in slow labor at 34 weeks with him. I think the p17 shots are keeping my uterus really quiet this time around so that's reassuring. 

I think the hardest thing for me to deal with is not having a CLUE about how much longer I'll be working for... I know mat leave is no 'vacation' but I cannot WAIT to be done for a little while! It's getting harder and harder to get up early, get DS ready and take him to MIL, work all day, come home and do whatever needs done and spend time with Tommy (thankfully DH is a huge help) go to bed and do it all over again! I'm finding work very stressful at the moment (don't get me wrong I really love where I work) because I am not sure what to start/finish before I go and timing is all weird because I have no idea when I'll be leaving - every Friday I try to tie up loose ends and finish a load of work (and I usually do the same the day before I have a drs appt just in case) and its just getting exhausting to try to do that week after week and keep up that intensity because of not knowing when I'll be off. It's not like the ship will sink without me but I think my biggest fear right now is my water breaking in the middle of me doing something at work and not being able to finish before I leave! I need smacked lol.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I managed to get in for an appointment tonight. The Dr. said it's carpel tunnel, which is what I figured it probably was. So nothing drastic, just annoying. She gave me a prescription for wrist splints to wear at night while I'm sleeping which will hopefully reduce the amount of numbness/tingling during the day. :dohh: I'm sure that will make already fitful sleeping soooo much easier!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry to hear about your Carpal Tunnel Syndrome Ready to Mum! Is that pregnancy related? Or have you had it before? 

Sweet Pea, that does sound really hard trying to wrap up at work every single week like its your last week! I can totally understand why mat leave will be a relief. 

I just finished polishing the ice bucket we got as a wedding present that I am going to use at the shower on the weekend. Figure if I am going to be awake at 1 am I might as well be doing something useful :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

And congratulations on honeydew status sweet pea, I meant to say that three pages ago but, ah... mashed potato brains!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I've read that carpal tunnel is pretty common during pregnancy, I hope that your wrist splints help out.

Kirstabelle I can't believe that happened when you were getting your cast off! My dh always wonders how they take them off without slicing people up...apparently they don't always manage it :shock:

Afm, back to work today after two days off :cry: but on the bright side only 13 days left at work until maternity leave! I bet they drag by....


----------



## ukgirl23

Yes I also meant to say congrats on the honeydew sweetpea xx

readytomum urgh carpel tunnel syndrome is horrid. Glad you got some splints for it xxx

Doggylover not long to go now!! Mine get the week off school so Im still relaxing :D 

Afm... Just been to get my support belt from mothercare. It looks so complicated. Gonna try it out in a sec.. 

I feel so much better today omg Ive never felt so ill after a vaccine in all my life... apart from the obvious.. apparently a few ladies online said they had the same. Thank goodness not again! 

I could scream at my doctors I feel like my UTI is back today so I called to book in for tomorrow and they tried booking me in with the same doctor so I refused and have to call back in the morning. I am NOT going back to her again! Not after she moaned at me to go to l&d for antibiotics for a uti.. silly doctor! 

Hope everyone is having a nice day xxx


----------



## nimbec

Congrats on the honeyjew sweet pea :) !! 

Readytomum sorry to hear about Carple tunnel :( did they say it was pregnancy induced? Hopefully it will go soon!! 

Ukgirl what a pain!!!! Could you call te Midwiffe an explain? Clearly what they have given you is useless :( sorry to hear you are not feeling great! 

Yay Doggylover not long to go - I'd be crossing days off the calander lol! 

Kristabel that's awful!! Shocking!! 

Well I had my scan & consultant appt today and didn't quite go as I'd hoped :( my fluid is very low - even worse than 2 weeks ago. Try have given me steroids to mature his lungs & I have to go back tomorrow for another injection of them (Blimey they sting!) then another scan next Wednesday if nothing has changed I will have my little boy next Thursday - shit shit shit!!!!!! Best case scenario it will be the following one at 36weeks - I was really hoping to make 37 now I'm worried and an back in strict bed rest!! 

Wishing oh was a bit more understanding of what rest means!!! I will be doing nothing lol!! I will cook everything into meals tomorrow and we can have them heated up for the week! He can tidy after himself - ill believe that when I see it!!!! Hoping my mum will come and help me have a tidy around before I go in.... Desperately don't want to come home to a tip grrrr! 

Hope everyone else is ok - my brain is total mush too...even more so now it's in a bit of panic mode - I don't feel prepared or ready for this I sooooo hope my lil boy will be ok!!! 

Sweet pea I have re read your post as it looks like I may have a 35 Weeker - thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## doggylover

...holy shit nimbec :shock: I'm so sorry your appointment didn't go well, and I cannot believe that next week you could be having your baby! That is insane! But hopefully with the injections he will be more than ready for the world whenever he has to arrive. :hugs: do not cook meals tomorrow - rest means rest! Live on take out if needed. And fingers crossed your mum is able to come down and help out this week. Try not to panic, as long as you have clothes, nappies and a place for LO to sleep, he will do just fine when he arrives. The rest of the stuff is all extra bits. Keep us updated of course, and I'll be praying his lungs strengthen up, and you refill with fluid lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow nimbec!!! thats insane!! As Doggylover said though he should be prepared thanks to the steriods. I can't believe how exciting that is as well as scarey. I agree with Doggylover, rest means REST!! sit your ass down and make your man do all the work and if he doesn't tell your mum to give him a swift kick up the backside! He needs to look after you now. xxxx 

My Norwegian papers are here and it is very emotional reading I have possibly 700 pages to translate asap so may not be on for a while but I will keep popping in and stalking away occasionally chip in :) xxxxxxx


----------



## lily28

Oh nimbec, I hope everything will go well. Don't worry too much about meals, I'm sure you will find a solution, try to get rest and prepare for the baby... Your mom can bring food, or your OH. It seems time is running out, I can't believe you could have your baby next week :O


----------



## ReadytoMum

Oh my goodness nimbec!! :shock: I'm so sorry to hear your appointment didn't go as hoped... Like doggylover said: screw cooking extra meals! Stay in bed and relax as best you can. Get take-out. Call a friend and ask them to drop off dinner. Do whatever you need to do to make sure you're resting as much as you can! Hopefully the steriod shots will make LO ready to arrive whenever he shows up. It's hard to believe your LO could be here next week. But if he does show up that soon, I'm sure the medical team at the hospital will take excellent care of him! (and you!) 

nimbec/ukgirl/kristabelle: The carpel tunnel is indeed pregnancy related. So hopefully it will go away after LO is born. It's certainly nothing drastic, but it does feel incredibly odd and makes opening lids or picking up small things pretty difficult because I have reduced sensation in my finger tips.

In more happy news, our stroller arrived today!! :happydance: :happydance: I'm so glad I was home when he came, because it was a HUGE box. I put it together and drove it around the house, practiced putting the carrier in and out, collapsing it, adjusting the back position etc. I love it! :cloud9: It's so light and amazing. I even managed to refrain from tossing the cat in it to push him around. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Oh wow nimbec, I'm with doggylover on this one!!! Rest means rest!!!! There is nothing wrong with take out for a while (or OH stepping up and cooking).
I just read that though they prefer baby's to stay in until 37 weeks, they are usually fully capable outside with MINIMAL medical needs at 34 weeks! 35 weeks will be fine :hugs:. Plus, you are getting tons of monitoring, so I'm sure everything will work out.
I would be worried about not being prepared too though... But again... I don't think I will ever FEEL prepared. As long as LO has you, he will be fine :thumbup:

I just found out, that with a vaginal birth, that I only qualify for 6 weeks maternity leave (on short term disability) and the one week vacation and sick time that I have earned so far this year :cry:. They only give you 12 weeks for medical reasons or complications... I will ask my boss, if he would consider giving me another 2 weeks u paid, so I can at least get 9 weeks with LO. Any US ladies have experience with short term disability for maternity leave??? After my 6 weeks, I may end up with severe PPD and have to be written off a little longer :shrug::winkwink:?!? Gosh, I hate the US system lol


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> wow nimbec!!! thats insane!! As Doggylover said though he should be prepared thanks to the steriods. I can't believe how exciting that is as well as scarey. I agree with Doggylover, rest means REST!! sit your ass down and make your man do all the work and if he doesn't tell your mum to give him a swift kick up the backside! He needs to look after you now. xxxx
> 
> My Norwegian papers are here and it is very emotional reading I have possibly 700 pages to translate asap so may not be on for a while but I will keep popping in and stalking away occasionally chip in :) xxxxxxx

Oh no! Do you have to translate all 700 pages? I'm happy to hear that they all got there but geez!! I hope it turns out a breeze.... This is not the time for you to stress... You have enough stress with this stupid UTI (which I am hoping has not returned)!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph82 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> wow nimbec!!! thats insane!! As Doggylover said though he should be prepared thanks to the steriods. I can't believe how exciting that is as well as scarey. I agree with Doggylover, rest means REST!! sit your ass down and make your man do all the work and if he doesn't tell your mum to give him a swift kick up the backside! He needs to look after you now. xxxx
> 
> My Norwegian papers are here and it is very emotional reading I have possibly 700 pages to translate asap so may not be on for a while but I will keep popping in and stalking away occasionally chip in :) xxxxxxx
> 
> Oh no! Do you have to translate all 700 pages? I'm happy to hear that they all got there but geez!! I hope it turns out a breeze.... This is not the time for you to stress... You have enough stress with this stupid UTI (which I am hoping has not returned)!Click to expand...

Well it just took me 2 and a half hours to read through them all.. with pauses to cry haha.. A few of them I have already translated, and a few are in English or duplicate but I still have about 600 pages to translate plus a 10 page police report of when he threw a computer at me lol... I read his phone call conversations to the child protection office and I got so mad!! He lied so much!! for example one night he was at my house and he started to say some shit to me again so I asked him to leave and he started shouting OUCH Don't hit me!!! even though I was 10 feet away from him and didn't touch him, then he told CPS that I kicked him and slapped his face :/ Also he said that his parents couldn't come and see Connie because I throw things at them :/ What the actual fuck???? He's such a liar I have never thrown anything at him. And the night that he accused me of hitting him was the night he threw me down in the sofa and slapped my leg when I was pregnant with Lucas... what a cock jockey! Sorry needed to rant! lol x


----------



## Steph82

WTF Candy!! That is horrible! What a manipulative *******!!!!!! He will get what he deserves... One day :growlmad:
Just try to relax and set yourself a goal of maybe 40 pages a day.. That way you should be done in 15 days ?!?:shrug: I do truly hope, that it turns out quicker then you thought and you can start moving on with your new wonderful OH!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you, I need to get it done within the next week so I'll be non stop with it now. Shouldn't take too long I hope. I really hope they see through his tricks. He really is an arsehole! x x


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou so much for your support ladies!!!!!! :) 

Ukgirl so sorry you have to read this shit!! What a git!!!!!! Be strong the truth will come out eventually it just seems so far away! 

Grr the American maternity system seem so unfair that's hardly any time to prepare for you baby and bond. Fx you manage to negotiate something hun!! 

Right just done simple dinner told oh house is staying a mess (cue led balloon!) and am sat in sofa!! Oh had awful day at work today we have lost one of our big clients - couldn't be any worse timing!!! Do I need to make some calls for him tomorrow which I will do from my BED! :) going to see if we can get a cleaner to come in the day before I come home from hospital to clean around for me! For the sake if £40 it will make me relax!! 

Hope you are all ok! I will keep in touch!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww nimbec sorry to hear you didnt have a good app today. i hope those steroids help muture baby's lungs to xxx.

Ukgirl sorry to hear you have so much to read through :(

Just had 4 pages to read there lol trying to keep my eyes open to read them was hard lol. but i got there :)

AFM: im down to 2 days left now:) yay! but today ive had a really sore foot not sure if it was just a trapped nerve or i stretched it out to much through the night lol but i was causing me problems all day :(

Hope everyone else had a good day to. xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec well done for doing dinner. I know how you feel about not being able to relax when the house is a mess so a cleaner sounds like a good idea xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh wow Nimbec so sorry to hear about your appointment not going as planned, next week is so close!! However 35 weeks everything still should be fine long term and they will be well prepared so that is something. Fingers crossed he hangs around a little longer though! And like the others said, complete rest please! No cooking and worrying about house work! This is your section buddy talking! Saying that.. hes my number... 07841449595. So you can contact me if you need to and il update the ladies on here. x

Readytomum, i had terrible carpal tunnel with my last pregnancy and had to wear splints from about 20 weeks. This time ive had slight tingles but nothing else and havent had to wear the splints at all, its weird how pregancys can differ in that respect. It totally went away afterwards though. 

UKgirl, sorry to hear of all your stress re your ex, that sounds like a hell of a lot of translating, try and not get too worked up over it. you are doing a fab job by your kids and your ex is a bell end. 

Steph, thats rubbish about your maternity leave, i truely dont understand why new mums arent given more leave in the US, Its totally crazy! I hope you can get something sorted.

AFM, Other than being tired, not a lot to report here, its a little boring being half term with a toddler as the regular things we do are either not on or mega busy, glad its only a week! Luckily my parents are over tomorrow so that will give me a little break and they are having DS over the weekend so we can finish off our nursery at last!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mellissasbump.. I had to double read the end of your post then.. haha yes he is a huge Bell end!! 
Feeling with you on the tiredness front xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec sorry to hear about losing the client- not a good day for you guys :hugs:

Ukgirl :hugs: I can't imagine having to translate all that stuff and having to basically relive it all- and all his lies as well. 

Afm just a quick one to share a pic of the wall decal we just put up! I posted it on Facebook and thought I would here too, although I will post some better pics for you ladies when the light is better! I LOVE it! I know some people might think its too much, but I adore it :)


----------



## doggylover

Grrr it didn't attach! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## doggylover

And now it's sideways....

I give up!! :haha: 

Apologies to anyone viewin on a device which rotates as you try to see a sideways pic!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I just saw your pic on facebook it is absolutely stunning!! Xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I agree doggylover! The decal looks amazing!! So bright and colourful. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> Oh wow nimbec, I'm with doggylover on this one!!! Rest means rest!!!! There is nothing wrong with take out for a while (or OH stepping up and cooking).
> I just read that though they prefer baby's to stay in until 37 weeks, they are usually fully capable outside with MINIMAL medical needs at 34 weeks! 35 weeks will be fine :hugs:. Plus, you are getting tons of monitoring, so I'm sure everything will work out.
> I would be worried about not being prepared too though... But again... I don't think I will ever FEEL prepared. As long as LO has you, he will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> I just found out, that with a vaginal birth, that I only qualify for 6 weeks maternity leave (on short term disability) and the one week vacation and sick time that I have earned so far this year :cry:. They only give you 12 weeks for medical reasons or complications... I will ask my boss, if he would consider giving me another 2 weeks u paid, so I can at least get 9 weeks with LO. Any US ladies have experience with short term disability for maternity leave??? After my 6 weeks, I may end up with severe PPD and have to be written off a little longer :shrug::winkwink:?!? Gosh, I hate the US system lol

Unless your employer doesn't fall under the scope of FMLA (and I seem to remember it's a pretty big company, which means it would), you MOST CERTAINLY do get 12 weeks under the FMLA! It's federal law, assuming your employer is subject to it. 
FMLA fact sheet: https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs28.pdf
FMLA employee guide (download on page): https://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/employeeguide.htm

But those 12 weeks are all unpaid and you can use Short Term Disability if you have it or your paid leave if you have it in conjunction with the FMLA leave. If you don't have STD or leave, you can still take all 12 weeks unpaid to *bond with your child.* It absolutely does not have to be for a medical reason. I hope that helps. :thumbup: Again, this is all assuming your employer is subject to The Family and Medical Leave Act of 1993. 

If they aren't subject to FMLA, yeah, you're SOL if your supervisor wants to be an ass. I have a friend who works for a very small business and she got 2 weeks of maternity leave. One was unpaid. And her son was born with congenital heart defect and passed away at 6 months and she didn't get time off for any of it. She was working from the hospital the entire 6 months he was alive (and thank goodness she had the ability to do that!). So horrible.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks guys :) I'm so pleased with it, the whole Nursery is exactly what I wanted and dreamed of!

Steph: I hope little spy is correct (and she usually is :thumbup:) and you get to take more time off with lo. The American system definitely sucks in terms of mat leave.


----------



## Cherrybump

Doggy nursery looks good x


----------



## nimbec

Doggy lover I LOVE it!!!!! It's gorgeous!! How exciting :)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Melissa looks like it may be sooner than expected hehe! My number is 07703644063 hoping I magic some fluid up this week :) great news that parents are down to help and exciting that you get to finish the nursery :) I imagine half term can be quite hard I guess we have it all to come!


----------



## Bitsysarah

doggylover said:


> And now it's sideways....
> 
> I give up!! :haha:
> 
> Apologies to anyone viewin on a device which rotates as you try to see a sideways pic!

Love it :)


----------



## Steph82

Doggylover, LOVE the decal!!!! Super cute!!!

LittleSpy, I always thought we were linked to your "mother company" which is MAN Truck and Bus (UK ladies have seen the trucks i'm sure)... however... we are an independent importer and therefore do NOT qualify for FMLA :cry:. We have 40 employees :nope:... just short of the 50 needed to quality. 

I do have Short term, but they only cover 6 weeks for a regular birth (even though 12 weeks are available total). So, unless I have some major medical issues, It will only last for 6 weeks, plus 1 week I have to take vacation and sick before it kicks in. 
My supervisor is exceptionally family friendly, so I am very hopeful, that he will allow me to take another 2 weeks unpaid after the 6 weeks. That puts me at a total of 9 weeks. Not ideal, but I will take it. 

I had my UltraSound appointment today, for the Biophysical profile. Grayson passed with flying colors and I do not need to come back next week!!! :thumbup:
I was also able to talk the US tech into switching to 3D view (they just got a new machine at the office last month with 3D capability)... She is so sweet :kiss:. Grayson was smiling in the picture! I am such a proud momma and am now fairly certain, that we are having a human baby :blush:. No more alien for us :haha:
 



Attached Files:







smiling.aspx.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Nimbec your challenge for the next week is to see how many tasks you can accomplish from bed! Hope everything works out well with the shots and that you do indeed magic up some more fluid. At our birth class the L&D nurse said that in our hospital they actually don't even classify babies born after 34 weeks as premature because they do so well. I forget exactly what they are classed as, something about late pre-term something or other. Please do not worry about the cooking and cleaning etc. LO needs you to stay still so that he can swim around in his lil pool of fluid like a goldfish. If you're running about vacuuming and what not then his little pool will slosh about and make it harder for him to get his laps in :haha: :flower:

Good luck with all your papers UK Girl. Your DH is such a lying wretch, I hope he gets what's coming to him. 

Ready to Mum, I had no idea pregnancy could cause carpal tunnel syndrome. I am starting to think pregnancy can cause absolutely anything to happen. Hope your splints help and glad you got your stroller to cheer you up!

Doggylover your nursery looks fab! I love the decal and don't think its too much at all. Babies rooms are where I feel like you can really go crazy with the decorating. Says she of the giraffe wall and papier mache rhinoceros head stuck to the wall. :haha:

Steph I so hope that your job comes under those regulations and has to give you your 12 weeks. US companies are so sneaky, anything to save them some money or squeeze everything possible out of their employees. It really is such a different attitude here towards everything from mat leave to vacation time. I think its really unhealthy and I wish it would get fixed. 

AFM You will never believe this but today I got a REALLY nice email from a woman who works at the factory where the bookcase I ordered is made after I sent a really nasty email to them yesterday. She apologized for everything and said that she was a grandmother of two and was so sorry that everything that had happened had made me stressed out about my nursery. She said not to worry and that she was making sure a brand new bookcase (not even just the replacement piece) was being sent to me today and if there were any other problems from this point forward to contact her directly and she would fix it. :shock: :wohoo: I am so relieved. I know it is just a bookcase, but it has been an almost month long saga of dealing with that HORRIBLE man. So glad I don't have to keep arguing with people and going round in circles. 

And now I am off to make pie crust dough for my shower quiche.


----------



## kirstabelle

And tomorrow is my scan to see if baby is still the wrong way round. I think she is head down right now, but I know she wasn't yesterday or at various times during the last week. She still likes to be sideways like she's in a hammock on the beach :haha: So I quietly think the scan is pointless since she seems uninterested in staying in one position so far. But I will just keep that to myself and have my scan. :winkwink:


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> And tomorrow is my scan to see if baby is still the wrong way round. I think she is head down right now, but I know she wasn't yesterday or at various times during the last week. She still likes to be sideways like she's in a hammock on the beach :haha: So I quietly think the scan is pointless since she seems uninterested in staying in one position so far. But I will just keep that to myself and have my scan. :winkwink:

bwahahaha Grayson still switches from sideways to head down as well! I say: take advantage of the scan, even if it actual reason is pointless :haha:. Seeing your little lady is always worth a trip :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I love when you go in guns blazing an then the person is really nice and you feel very taken care of! Great news! Also, when are we getting to see this rhino head?!

Steph: excellent news about having a human baby :haha: and a bloody cute one at that! Great pic!


----------



## nimbec

Yay good luck for the scan Kristabel :) I agree enjoy it an while your there tell them she moves about & they may book you in for another sneaky preview :) 

Great news on the bookcase I agree it's so nice for someone to actually be helpful - and unfortunately so few and far between these days! 

Ukgirl hope you manage to trudge through a few more papers today - just remember they will find out he's lying he will slip up eventually what a ****** sorry I know I've already said that once! 

As for me I'm still in bed...will venture to the sofa shortly - how exciting! Before heading back to the hospital for another steroid injection. I'm feeling quite sick this morning wondering if its a side effect and also just got Doppler out as bubs hasn't moved yet - his hb was 140 tho so I'm going to just mention when I go in at lunch time if he has not perked up a bit ...gosh they don't half get us worried! 

Hope everyone is ok and has a good day!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Morning everyone 

kristabelle yay for a scan! My little man is being difficult too he is transverse.. he goes head down then flips again! Hope yours is head down today but if not theres still lots of time xx

nimbec sorry you feel sick hun. Im sure bubs is just groggy from the medication you've been given. Benson moved less when I was on antibiotics and after the jabs I know yours is much worse than that but Im thinking maybe that could be part of it. I hope the sickness eases off soon for you :hugs: xxx

afm its my first day attacking these papers and guess what.. Lucas has pink eye!! I keep telling my kids not to fart in eachothers faces but no one listens.. I have to admit I did laugh about it too.. so today before we do anything we have to take a trip to the doctors to get him some eye drops before he passes it on to all of us! Bloody Kids!! By the way you have this all to come :p xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hehe sorry Ukgirl that made me chuckle :) but yes I'd get some ointment just incase bless them!!!! 

Yes I'm thinking its from the medication - hope so! Only a few hours till I have next lot so u will def mention it too them. My appt is 1pm so I'm going to go 30mins early incase I have to wait for ever!!


----------



## Cherrybump

morning ladies, good luck with all the scan's and i hope all babies end up head down lol 
My lil one loves sticking her butt out lol 

Ukgirl i tried not to laugh when you said farted in each other faces wow kids can be kids lol. Hope no one else catches it either. x


----------



## doggylover

Oh, Candy pink eye is not nice at all! Get him an eye patch and let him pretend he's a pirate!!

Nimbec, I'm sure not feeling good is a side effect of the steroids, and maybe LO is feeling it too which is why he's been quiet. Or maybe he's using all his energy to grow up big and strong for his entrance to the world next week (potentially!) Yep, head to the sofa and snuggle up with Bentley, stick Jeremy Kyle on and be thankful you aren't like that lot!!!

My LO has been head down at the last 2 appointments, but there has been a lot of wriggling this week so I'm not sure what the craic is in there now!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hahaha he has it in both eyes Sarah :p we are off to the doctors at 11. Little shits! Connie likes to fart in her hand and throw it in his face while shouting cupcake... me and my brother will be having words later! 

Good luck for the appointment today nimbec let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## nimbec

Haha yes Doggylover Bentley has taken up residence in front of the fire it's still freezing here and I'm still in pjs on the sofa - jeremy Kyle is hilarious it's really grounding in making you realise how lucky and normal life really is lol I feel sorry for the genuine ones on there but the majority or nutters!! 

Thanks candy ill let u all know later! Kids will be kids an I guess typically the more u day not to do it they will do the complete opposite!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh how I have cracked up reading these past few pages. 

Steph were I worked we got the option to take 12 weeks but the kicker was I had to wait to leave a week before I was due to give birth. If I left any earlier I only got 6 weeks. I hope you get your 12 weeks I couldn't imagine going back so soon.

Good luck on the scan today girls. 

Nimbec my husbands best friend and his wife had their first one early bc she was losing fluid too. They couldn't find where it was going and baby ended up stressed and they took him a month early. He is amazing and healthy. Just hang in there hun.

Doggylover---OMG I love your nursery!!! 

Afm, one word INSOMNIA! Emmaleigh isn't suppoosed to interrupt my sleep till she gets here. Little runt. We have this huge ice storm and I am praying power doesn't go out! 

Has anyone heard from Maybesoon? Or have I missed her posts????


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown I was wondering where she had gotten to as well.. Hope all is well with her and Mason. 

we justbgot back from the docs luke has eye drops and hes being a typical male and acting all sorry for himself.. hes too sad to put his own shoes and coat on apparently haha bless him. Off to do shopping and visit my middle brother for his birthday then HOPEFULLY i can get cracking with the papers xx 

Nimbec I love Jeremy Kyle he isnt affraid to get in their faces and tell the truth. Sad that he had cancer but great that he is back on monday :D yay xx


----------



## nimbec

I agree awful that he had it but great that he is prepared to be so open and hopefully help others! 

Awww he's being a typical boy needs some mommy cuddles!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, kids can be so gross :haha:... And when I think back, I'm pretty sure my sister and I were just as bad lol. I guess it's one of those things we all have to look forward to ahah. I love that he feels sorry for himself though... Those are the moments that only mom can make him feel better :hugs:

Mommabrown, I have my fingers crossed, that your power stays on! Surely, Emmaleigh will keep herself warm with all that moving :haha:

Nimbec, every shot you get, is like a super power booster for LO!!! Good thing to relax and let your little man soak it up :thumbup:

I was wondering the same about Maybesoon... Is anyone fb friends with her? I hope she is ok


----------



## Steph82

Omg ladies, I just made a horrible realization!! An acquaintance of mine posted a pic of herself on fb. She is 17 weeks pregnant and skinny with a little baby bump... In the comment section she was complaining how she wants her body back :dohh:. Amazingly, I didn't say anything but my first instinct was to say: LMAO just wait another couple of months... Your belly is tiny now... Your gonna get huge and feel aweful... Sleeping will not be possible!! :haha:
I HAVE TURNED INTO ONE OF THOSE AWEFUL WOMEN THAT SAY HORRIBLE THINGS AHAHAHAHAH! Granted, I didn't say it, but the fact that it crossed my mind :dohh::haha::blush:


----------



## kealz194

Afternoon ladies, had a lot to catch up on! 
Nimbec, I hope you get better news at the next scans and those estero is jabs do ur little man some good, omg that you could be meeting him so so soon!
Sarah your nursery is stunning. What a lucky little baby!
Candy, can't believe what an arse your ex is! Hope doesn't take too long to translate your paperwork and Lucas' pink eyes clear up soon!
Ready mom I can't remember but I think you mentioned work? I'm sorry I read so much I might get it mixed up but I hope you can get a bit more time off! I feel so sorry for you ladies in the us, I mean we complain about ou health service enough but at least it's not costly like yours, and our maternity (depending where you work) is not great pay out wise but sounds a hell of a lot better than yours :( x
I agree with Steph, hope maybe soon is ok!
As for the weight gain thing, my mw said I need to loose weight :s because apparently I'm obese! I think that's a bit harsh! I mean yeah I put a bit of weight on after Paige but I like my food! Any way, my mw has not weighed me since my first booking appointment! And I font own scales in this house haha, but I finally bit the bullet and weighed myself! And can't believe I've only gained 6lbs in my whole pregnancy!!!! I'm so chuffed with myself! 
Nimbec I'm so jelouse of your fire! My rads haven't worked properly for nearly 3 months, I've been back and forth between land lord and plumber and basically the whole system needs to be power flushed, I need new valves on all rads, and 2rads need to be replaced! The landlord was being a cheap skate and won't replace all valves or the rads! So we are literally freezing and I'm considering going to stay with my mum because Paige's hands and feet are always frozen and she hates wearing slippers!!!! So today I finally had enough and broke down on the phone and he has agreed to it all! But now I have to wait for plumber to fit me in and might not be able to till bloody week after next!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so annoyed!!!! Sorry for rant xxx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Connie likes to fart in her hand and throw it in his face while shouting cupcake...

Without the cupcake bit...SIMON DOES THIS TO ME. A grown man! :dohh: Maybe 2 eye patches for Lucas then!?!? :haha:

Mommabrown: I haven't been sleeping that great either. I suppose they are preparing us for their arrival?! I'd prefer if they didn't bother!

Steph: Nooo...you cannot become one of those people! I refuse to allow you! let's face it though, anyone moaning at 17 weeks with a tiny bump maybe deserves a bit of a reality check ;) 

Kealz: From what I have seen of your pics on Fb obese is NOT the word to describe you at all. What is your midwife on!?!? And also, what a stupid time to advise someone to lose weight - when they are hevaily pregnant?! What a dope! I also can't believe you've only gained 6lbs :growlmad: I hate you just a little bit for that!! :haha: Hate it when the heating isn't working - snuggle up with Paige on the sofa with some movies (and snacks - in your face midwife!)

Afm, another parents' evening. Never ends!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: I can't decide whether it's hilarious, or to feel sorry for Lucas! :haha: Nutters. I do hope it goes away quickly for him though and that it doesn't spread around the house! Pink eye is no fun.

mommabrown: I'm right there with you on the insomnia front!! Holy crap. People keep telling me "Just wait till LO gets here, then you'll know what it's like to stay awake all night." I'm already awake all night! It doesn't matter the cause, being awake all night is still not sleeping. :dohh: The last week or so it's been really bad... I'll lay in bed for hours trying to fall asleep, and then when I do I wake up every hour and toss and turn. i felt bad because I managed to keep waking DH up a few nights ago too. I'm supposed to be wearing these night splints for carpel tunnel when I sleep now, and I tried them one night and gave up. I can't sleep to begin with, those things just made it even more impossible!

doggylover: Peter was head down at my last appointment, and I've been getting lots of up high kicks, so I'm pretty sure he's still hanging out that way. This last week I've been getting an incredible amount of motion though... I think it's part of what's keeping me awake at night! Doesn't this kid sleep anymore?!

AFM, nothing too exciting going on today. I have to get some groceries and run some errands, and then I have my pre-natal yoga class tonight. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## ukgirl23

Pahahaha Sarah you know Aaron stopped doing that to me since I got pregnant and mine smell awful so I started doing it back... You'll have to warn Simon about the pink eye thing!! 

Readytomum.. I find it very funny but I cant show them that haha. Kids will be kids but omg they don't listen perhaps now they will learn! X

Afm finally home bt now Im too tired to start on the papers so I will do it after dinner. I got loads of cleaning stuff from Tesco.. they are having a cleaning sale :D 
I managed to get a new drs app with a new gp so hopefully tomorrow I will get some answers. Ive had a lot of pressure today again and feeling like I need a wee all the time. Hopefully its just a tiny infection. Its causing me to have braxton hix tho which sucks... ahh well Im off for a lay down :) xx


----------



## Steph82

Candy lay down and get some rest for sure! Are you drinking lots (and I'm talking "drowning yourself amounts" ) of water and cranberry juice?? May as well try to fight the UTI as best as you can by yourself until you get some help. Plus, I find that there is nothing worse, then UTI pain with an empty bladder :nope:

Sarah, I will try to keep myself in check ahahah... But since we are all so much bigger, she has no right to complain :haha:

Mommabrown, enjoy your yoga class today!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww put your feet up hun sounds like you need it :)
I was in tesco early to and really wanna get some oven cleaner and degreaser cause when you use a deep fat fryer the oil seems to be super greaser when it spits out lol but my mum told me to try hot soapy water first so i guess ill try that. lol its on my list of things to do this coming weeks since ill be on mat leave.

I hope you got on ok today Nimbec :)

AFM: i so glad ive only got one more day to work now and that shall be it :) when i left work i was ok until i got so far near the main road my lower bump started to really hurt right around to my back i had to hold my stomach while walking i was in alot of pain but once i got on bus and sat down for few mins it started to leave :S so strange, never had to me before so i was confused lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry I hope your last of of work goes well! I'm so jealous, I still have two more weeks! And you sound just like me, a list of things to clean on maternity leave! We should rest up, but I guess this is the nesting they talk about!

Candy, glad you got a new GP for your appointment, like steph said drink lots and flush out as much as you can.

Afm, home late from parents evening so we had a Chinese, and I may or may not now be on the chocolate...
My LO is going nuts tonight, I have bits poking out all over the place!!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Cherry I hope your last of of work goes well! I'm so jealous, I still have two more weeks! And you sound just like me, a list of things to clean on maternity leave! We should rest up, but I guess this is the nesting they talk about!
> 
> Candy, glad you got a new GP for your appointment, like steph said drink lots and flush out as much as you can.
> 
> Afm, home late from parents evening so we had a Chinese, and I may or may not now be on the chocolate...
> My LO is going nuts tonight, I have bits poking out all over the place!!

Yay for Chinese (it's what I had for lunch) and chocolate... I may have just shoved two twix bars in my mouth :blush:. So enjoy :thumbup:

I used to be so amazed when LO would stretch and I could feel a little nub... Now I feel like he is ready to push his way out through my ribs (or just below) :haha:. I feel like I can almost be successful in grabbing one of those little feet when he shoves them out hahahha


----------



## LittleSpy

Last night, Violet kicked my belly button into an outie (I'm "fluffy" so it's still an innie and probably will be through the rest of pregnancy :haha:). Lately I've been feeling like most of this pregnancy stuff is kind of old hat and I've been a bit bored (I've been pregnant for more than I've been not pregnant over the last 2.5 years. :wacko:) but that was really bizarre for me.

And now, thank you doggylover and Steph, I'm dying for Chinese food. :winkwink: Oh, and I'm mega jealous of your 2 weeks left, doggylover! I can't put up with much more from work so I've allowed myself to set a date in my head but it's still 4 weeks away! And it's really just an emergency bail-out date, I'm trying to hold out longer.


----------



## kirstabelle

Baby is head down... today! The scan was cute, they did 3D for a few mins and she is so chubby now. Her face was so squished my DH said she looked like a boxer. :haha: 

Have so much stuff to do as the shower is on Sat and my friends are driving up from NYC tomorrow. So I best be getting off this couch and getting started with all my stuff!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yaaaay kristabelle!! That is great news!! 

Mmmm chinese... I got paid today so perhaps I can persuade Aaron to share a sneaky one tomorrow.

I STILL didnt get round to my papers.. After my nap my brother come to visit then we had dinner.. tomorrow I have a play date for Connie at soft play and doctors hopefully afterwards i can tackle them. 

my friend messaged me today shes 37 weeks pregnant and found out she has cmv or something.. its a virus that her baby has caught and she might have to be induced tomorrow.. i didnt know babies could get viruses in the womb.. apparently its really rare though. xx


----------



## doggylover

*Kirstabelle* glad the scan went well, and your chubby bunny is growing nicely! Nobody likes a skinny baby :haha:

*Littlespy*: no offence but kicking your innie into an outie?! :sick: gross! My belly button is pretty much flat, and it really freaks me out! Sometimes my LO pokes me in it and it HURTS! I'm sorry you have so long left at work, but as far as I remember...you aren't going back? Like...ever?! So keep that in mind and think about how in a year or two you will be working as a LC (fingers crossed!) and all this crap at your current job will bea distant memory. 

*Steph*: two twixs at the same time?! Impressive ;) yep, I feel like I could grab a little limb sometimes too! I find myself rubbing them/tickling them until LO retracts them. It honestly feels like s/he is trying to bust their way right out of there for me too. They are surprisingly strong little souls!!

*Candy*- I've never heard of an infection in the womb either. Doesn't sound good at all. And don't worry - you can do your papers tomorrow and then treat yourself with Chinese! Winner all round!

So I forgot to say about how much my boss pissed me off today:
Before Christmas I gave him my MatB1 form which is needed for me to claim maternity pay. Three weeks ago I got a letter from the department of education saying they hadn't received that, and they need it. So I emailed him and said to him, and he said he did send it, but they must have lost it, but luckily he had a photocopy to send them. I assumed he therefore WOULD send it.
My mistake. 
The school got a phonecall today saying if they don't get the form ASAP I am not entitled to maternity pay! I freaked out and sent him an email (he is hard to get to speak to) and then I saw him at break and asked him had he sent the photocopy away....He acted like he had no clue what I was on about :shock: he never sent it away three weeks ago when I asked him to :growlmad: So I sent him another email later saying he needs to do it ASAP or I get nothing, and he seemed to be sorting it out,but I have to check tomorrow. I'm so annoyed that its basically come down to me to sort out something he should have done months ago. And I'm panicking he won't do it in time and I'll get no pay!!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Last night, Violet kicked my belly button into an outie (I'm "fluffy" so it's still an innie and probably will be through the rest of pregnancy :haha:). Lately I've been feeling like most of this pregnancy stuff is kind of old hat and I've been a bit bored (I've been pregnant for more than I've been not pregnant over the last 2.5 years. :wacko:) but that was really bizarre for me.
> 
> And now, thank you doggylover and Steph, I'm dying for Chinese food. :winkwink: Oh, and I'm mega jealous of your 2 weeks left, doggylover! I can't put up with much more from work so I've allowed myself to set a date in my head but it's still 4 weeks away! And it's really just an emergency bail-out date, I'm trying to hold out longer.

Innie to outtie = awesome :haha:
And it's only awesome because its not happening to me at the moment ahahaha... Surely it will now though lol... My innie is currently hanging on by a thread lol :dohh:

Can you imagine the lady from 19 kids and counting?? She's been pregnant for just over 14 years :wacko:. So you still doing good :thumbup:. But to be honest, I'm looking forward to my non pregnant self coming up


----------



## ukgirl23

Omfg doggylover what a cock.... do you think he done it on purpose?? I can not believe some people!!


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> Baby is head down... today! The scan was cute, they did 3D for a few mins and she is so chubby now. Her face was so squished my DH said she looked like a boxer. :haha:
> 
> Have so much stuff to do as the shower is on Sat and my friends are driving up from NYC tomorrow. So I best be getting off this couch and getting started with all my stuff!

 Awww! Congrats on head down!:happydance:
Good luck and have fun tomorrow at your shower hun!!! I had to cancel mine because of weather and everyone being sick :dohh:


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Yaaaay kristabelle!! That is great news!!
> 
> Mmmm chinese... I got paid today so perhaps I can persuade Aaron to share a sneaky one tomorrow.
> 
> I STILL didnt get round to my papers.. After my nap my brother come to visit then we had dinner.. tomorrow I have a play date for Connie at soft play and doctors hopefully afterwards i can tackle them.
> 
> my friend messaged me today shes 37 weeks pregnant and found out she has cmv or something.. its a virus that her baby has caught and she might have to be induced tomorrow.. i didnt know babies could get viruses in the womb.. apparently its really rare though. xx

Oh dear sorry about your friend, thank fully she is full term. I get a CMV test every 2 months, most people have been through it as kids, but I didn't. I think it is also called parotitis and it is nasty/dangerous for the baby. I'm sure she will be fine though, as she is 37 weeks, and can be induced. It is the first 2 tri that are dangerous. I wish her a smooth labor, and the baby to be well!


----------



## Cherrybump

Kirstabelle - glad your scan went well hun. And baby is gaining fat in the right places lol Love babies with chubby cheeks lol they look so cute.

Dogg: thanks hun. cant wait just to get it over with now. and your 2 weeks will fly past.
Omg your boss sounds like a right idiot. He must be lacking in his job is he's not on the ball like. hope he gets it sorted out for you hun so you can get mat pay :(. x


----------



## doggylover

Candy, I don't think my boss did it on purpose, he just spreads himself too thin and things get over looked. Which, in this case, is my INCOME FOR THE NEXT 39 WEEKS!!!

I made him phone them today, but the woman wasn't there so have to hang around until he gets phoned back, and then makes it down to speak to me :growlmad:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies just checking in quickly!:flower:
Probably wont be on a lot over this weekend as as are overnight at parents tonight then finishing off the nursery over the weekend so busy!

Doggylover, thats out of order by your boss! Hope it gets sorted in time!

UKgirl, hope you are feeling better, dont worry bout not getting your papers done yet 

Sorry to people ive missed, just wanted to let you know i had my 34 week MW Appointment today and my baby is well and truly breech sitting up on its bottom! Not that it really matters as will be having section anyhow but it scares me if i go into labour, Ive really struggled last few days, immence low down pressure, back breaking and can hardly walk, im also measuring 36 weeks so im wondering if i might go into labour...:dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Gosh Melissa fx all will be fine. I'm sure even if u I'd go into labour they would either try & stop it or just whizz you down for a section pls try not to worry! Hope u have a lovely weekend and get nursery all finished - cant wait to see some piccys! 

Candy I hope you manage to get some papers done it must be awful having them hanging over you :( (((hugs))) 

Doggylover that sucks you have to hang around grrrrr well not long left now & fx he sorts it in time - what an idiot!! 

Well my 2nd steroid jab was fine yesterday but they but me in monitor as bubs had been very quiet & low and behold he was still quiet and I was having some contractions - tiny ones I wasn't even aware so they gave me sugar etc to wake him up and eventually he had a good kick but as there is not much fluid I have to keep an eye on it. As for mini contractions they are not worried unless I notice them LOL!! Also by a stroke of luck the actual consultant popped in (I only saw registrar who asked her advice yesterday!) and she was a bit now positive thy we would get to 36 weeks even if I had no waters they would try and get me there so fx!! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## ukgirl23

lily - they aren't sure how long she has had it for, hopefully they will induce her today in Southampton so she can have him out and they can check him over properly to see what the damage is xx

Doggylover- Either way he should have priotitised it, as you say it is your income for the next 39 weeks! Either way they should be able to sort it out still. Have you checked what you are entitled to from your midwife? I think you are entitled to maternity allowence and a one off amount to go towards baby. I can't remember the names of those things though x 

Nimbec - YAY for going to 36 weeks at least!! That is brill :D Glad that little man is doing well despite the stress of everything xx

melissasbump - sorry to hear you are feeling so uncomfortable! All the pressure of baby's bum so low down must be putting pressure on the cervix and making it difficult to walk and move about. I feel like that when Ben goes breech. He's still flipping around in there lol. xxx

Well Aaron got me a new laptop today!! I didn't knwo he was even going to do it, it just turned up! So now I have a new laptop to type all my papers up on, I can finally get started, apart from my solicitor now is a pain in the ass!! I got passed on to some lady solicitor who is always busy I've been trying to get hold of her since wednesday!! I've left her 2 emails and 3 messages to call back but heard nothing from her, I'm getting a bit annoyed now. Ah well off to start on these papers :) xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh nimbec that is great news! 

Melissa bump what Nimbec says is true. As long as you don't wait it out and get to the hospital soon they will take you down and cut him right out. 

Ukgirl what a sweet heart Aaron is for doing that for you. I hope you get everything done now.

I got my answer to a court date yesterday. ...July 15th. I am so upset they are making me wait 4 more months to fight to get them back. I have an appointment in March with my attorney to discuss my case and I am wanting to see what I can do about kids coming to the hospital when the baby is born. Shit hit the fan again with OH about it because now once she is born he will still have to leave. I got mad and yelled at him that he was being selfish and putting me through to much because I am already to that point I can't take anymore. It sucks majorly but at least now I have a court date. 
My oldest DS called me this morning too as soon as he woke up to tell me Good morning and that he loved me. It was a good chat just me and him for some time and it made me so happy to know they understand i love them and miss them as much as they do me.


----------



## doggylover

Momma brown, how sweet of your LO to phone you like that, I'm sure it brightens your day but makes you miss them even more. That's not good news that the court date is so far away, and awful news that dh will still have to leave even when Emmaleigh arrives. Here's hoping your meeting with your solicitor next month starts to resolve things more quickly.

Candy: how awesome of Aaron to buy you a new laptop!! What a great gift! Hopefully it makes doing all your paperwork much easier. Grrr about your solicitor though. I hate people who are hard to get hold of and never get back to you. As for my maternity, I get 90% of my salary for six weeks, then down to 50% for 13 weeks, and the rest is statutory maternity, so not too bad a deal. It's set by the education board that way, so I'm not sure about maternity allowance etc, but because I'm entitled to more than smp for a period, I think that's generally more than maternity allowance (I think. I barely understand any of it! They sent me a letter last week and I was baffled!!!)

Nimbec: :thumbup: excellent news about waiting until at least 36 weeks. Hopefully you'll be ale to hang on even longer. Your poor little man was probably having a lovely snooze in there until you lot woke him up :haha:

Melissa: I wouldn't worry about the measurements saying 36 weeks - I've heard they are so inaccurate at this stage, so don't panic! I am confident that you will get your section and everything will go smoothly. LO is just trying to help out making sure you get your section by staying breech ;)

Kirstabelle: :thumbup: yay for head down! Now she needs to stay down there! Im worried mine might flip again!

Afm, I believe my boss now has finally sorted my stuff out. He came and said that he had spoken to the girl, faxed her through the details, and that I am definitely getting my maternity pay, no matter what she said yesterday lol. Such a weight off my mind!
I spent my day running round getting bits sorted for my friend who is going to be covering my job until June. We had a staff day so no kids, and it was great to have a bit of time to catch up on things. I'm feeling a lot more confident that I may just get everything done before I leave!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww dogg im so happy he finally moved his butt and got it sorted for you.

My last day was pretty good, it was pay day and friday and it was half day for kids so it pay out well for my last day. Got 2 hugs from the Hr lady and everyone was being super nice to me. Going to miss them loads but hey ho im on mat leave now whoooo xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm on a quick snack break.. lol 

Mommabrown it is in a way a good thing that your court date is after your due date, It is really hard going to court while being so far along, at least you can relax knowing they love you and that they know you love them too. Once you have had baby you can focus all your energy on kicking ass in there. I have to go in to court at 37 weeks.. I'm not happy about it at all I feel like I've been robbed of a relaxing pregnancy. xx

doggylover you have to do your research because they wont tell you what you can have you have to ask and apply for it, They are really sneaky!! Aaron is lovely haha I kept asking him what he had done wrong to buy me something  I'm looking forward to him coming home we are getting CHINESE thanks to you lovely ladies talking about it last night... then it's Grey's Anatomy and snuggles :D Things are looking much better for the time being. 

wheeeeeeheeeyyyyy for mat leave Cherrybump!!!!! :D :D :D xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awwww bless. always nice to be treated to something. i hope you both get these court things sorted out. Ex's like that are pain in the butt. My sister has a 3 year old and the Fob was abusive etc he can only see the wee one every 2 weeks in the place but when he goes he either wants to leave early because his boss appartenly keeps putting him into work not giving him enough time to spend in that place but we think its just him being lazy shit he really doesnt have a clue like.

Enjoy your programe hun ive got all the soaps just now lol xxxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Your right Ukgirl. I just never imagined 8 months with out my oldest two children. I have never ever spent more than 2 days away from them(when they were with their Dad for visits) now it is really just bothersome. I see more and more how much they have changed being with my EX. and it is for the better with me. I am ready to go in there with guns blazing and take out the trash! lol I know how you feel. It is hard to focus being pregnant and all emotional. I really hope that this is all over with for you soon too. Hopefully along with my lying P.O.S. Ex they will bust their ass in their own lies. Don't worry that crap is easily detected. 


Cherrybump enjoy your leave hun. Before we all know it our LO's will be here in our arms!!!!! I am getting soo soo soo excited to have her!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun x


----------



## kristyrich

Hi lovely Ladies!! I haven't been on here for a really long time so thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing now we are nearing the finish line, lol. There is pages and pages for me to catch up on, ill be here all night! Ive actually been preoccupied ( why I haven't been on) and my son is being assesed for autism, so although Ive been very excited for this pregnancy I have had another major issue on my mind. I really hope you are all doing really well and are not too uncomfortable. If your anything like me, you will no longer be sleeping at night and waddling around, lol. I'm now 32 + 3 wks. And we have decided on our little girls name. Chelsea Anne. :happydance:
A quick question, has anybody started getting verrry strong braxton hicks and pressure? I remember having it with Riley but not untill the last few weeks.


----------



## lily28

Hey Kristy, nice to see you back darling! 
Good luck with your little boy being assesed, everything will be fine, many hugs.
Oooh love the name for the little lady!
Yes today I had a BIG and painful BH, It started like the feeling of big fart coming up, but then it just hurt, and lasted for several seconds - maybe 1/2 minute. I was at the grocers and kind of freaked out, thinking, ooh maybe this is it, my water will break at the grocers, eeew, the poor employees.
Then it just went away and continued shopping lol. 
I didn't have a lot of water this morning, so maybe that makes them more painful, because I usually have BH that are plain pressure, no pain, but am always well hydrated.

OT but holy crap we were looking at the prices of the disposable nappies today, and they are sooo expensive. The taxation is really high here (23%) and nappies are as high as &#8364; 0.50 -0.40 a piece for brands like pambers, but more normal at hard discounters like Lidl, it goes down to 0.17 per piece for the Toujours nappies. 
We don't regret choosing cloth for a second.


----------



## doggylover

Kirsty, I hope all goes well with Riley's assessments and that once you get the results you are well supported and given lots of information. I work with several children who are at the Asperger's end of the ASD, and 9 times out of 10 they are just like very other child in the class, and when we support them with their own specific needs, they are able to excel. 
I love the little lady's name! Very sweet and cute I think! Can't help with the braxton hicks though unfortunately!

Candy: my maternity is set by our department of education so I'm already getting more than most people get, so I'm pretty happy! It's a standard set up for all women in Northern Ireland who are employed by the DoE, so it's all made very easy. I did look early in pregnancy at any grants etc we might be able to get, but unfortunately because we are a high earning household we aren't entitled to anything else. Well, I say unfortunately, but it means the money go to people who need it more I suppose! Your night sounds perfect last night, greys and Chinese?! Heaven!

Cherry, glad your last day went well and :wohoo: for maternity!! 

Lily, that is crazy expensive! I always waiver when I'm in the supermarket as the disposables always seem to be on offer and I do all these quick sums in my head and think have we made the right decision?! But we have, regardless of cost, I think. We will hopefully use them again for another LO so that would definitely be cost effective, plus they are better for the env, and they look too cute!! So I'm happy we've gone that way too :)

Afm, I am washing LOs clothes today :mrgreen: pretty excited about that! Not so excited about the cleaning and marking I have to do though. And it appears to be snowing?!


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily: disposables can be really expensive yeah!! DH and I have been looking around at sales and we've figured out that Walmart has diapers the cheapest on regular price (still better than most places on sale!), and if you buy the really huge box of Pampers (204 size 1's) they work out to $0.17 a diaper. And if you can find some coupons, then it's even better. 

kristy: I hope the testing goes well for your little guy and that you get all the information and support you need, regardless of the outcome. Welcome back too btw! I'm right there with you on the no sleep thing... Sigh. The last few weeks have been horrible, and the frustrating thing is that I was sleeping soooo well, and there's no specific reason I can point to that explains why I'm not sleeping well now! I need a nap....:sleep:

doggylover: Ooh! It's so exciting to get the clothes all washed and sorted and put away! We have all the 0-3m stuff sorted, but next weekend at my sister's wedding my cousin who gave us the first big box of clothes is sending us another one of size 3-6m!! So we'll have another big pile to look through and wash and sort. :happydance: Baby clothes are adorable. 

ukgirl: Awesome about the new laptop!! Maybe he felt really bad about breaking the speakers on your other one? :shrug: Did you end up getting Chinese for dinner?? I need to head to the mall today I think I might get some for lunch. I'm jealous of everyone else's delicious take-out. :haha: 

mommabrown: I'm so sorry to hear that your court date is so far away. :hugs: I know it must seem like forever for you, but like ukgirl said, this way you have time to adjust to life with your new lady so you can walk into that court room and give them all hell withouth the discomfort and emotions of pregnancy to deal with too. You can be ultra focused on taking ALL your LO's back home.

Cherrybump: Huzzah for mat leave!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM, I slept like crap again last night. DH didn't get home and to bed till 2AM last night because he was out with some friends, and I never really sleep well till he's home anyway... but even after he got home, I still slept like crap. God I hope this is just a phase and isn't going to last the rest of pregnancy! I'm sooooo tired... I just wanna sleep!! :sleep:

But there's too much to do today to sulk about it! I need to get some chili made and cooking in the crockpot for dinner tonight, and I have to head out to the mall today to return some things and get some pictures printed.


----------



## Steph82

Kristy, like everyone else said, I hope all goes well with the testing for Riley. Autism is such a broad term that encompasses so many different levels and needs. I taught Special Education here in the US and every child that was diagnosed was extremely bright and successful in school. :hugs:
Its good to have you back and hopefully those BH will ease up a bit. I only get the really tense ones, if I'm running around a lot at night. 

Candy, I hope you enjoyed your chinese takeout :thumbup:. I had it again for lunch yesterday :dohh:.

Cherry, I am very jealous of your maternity :winkwink:. Enjoy every bit of it!!!

Mommabrown, as the ladies said, the court date is a pain but maybe you can get yourself adjusted with Emmaleigh and get some of the hormones from pregnancy sorted out and things will end up working out for the better!!! :hugs:

Readytomum, sounds like a busy day! try to get your feet up at least for a little while today!

Sarah, good thing your boss finally got things sorted. I think men just don't see the urgency sometimes :dohh:. I just picked up Graysons washed NB clothes from my moms house last night :blush:. OMG, his little socks are soooo tiny!! I'm in love :haha: Already picked out 3 sleeper onesies and his going home outfit, and packed it in our hospital bag. 
I think all i am missing are:
* Maternity pads
* Push present for Rob (should arrive here next week)
* Snacks (though I am not sure that I will really need them in the US, since there is always stores open and vending machines in the hospital)
* Phone charger
* Hair brush
* flip flops (which I will probably be wearing to the hospital anyways)

In other news: I swear, if this baby gets any stronger, he will be able to donkey kick his way out through my ribs :wacko:. I'm very happy for the movement, just wish he would not always kick the same spot lol. The good part is, he still only kicks during the day and goes to sleep around 6.30pm. Then starts again at 7am. Not too bad :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun you'll be on mat leave soon.

Afm: im not long in from town. Just bought a baby sling (as sometimes you have to get of bus if a wheelchair is coming on and if there is a buggie already on you have to wait for the next bus... Also just bought some stetchy jeans lol which are bit tight but hey ho ill get into them lol and new cardigan.

So nice and sunny here today :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Steph you are so organised if that's all you have left to pack! All I have packed so far is a mountain of baby clothes (all washed and dried, and so cute I could cry!) I packed first size and 0-3 months since I don't know what size this beastie is going to be! I may have to revisit that though as currently I have almost no room left for anything else in LOs bag!!

Readytomum, I haven't been sleeping well either, and I also hope it doesn't go on for the rest of the pregnancy. I'm not hugely tired because of it, but its annoying me! 

Cherry, what sort of sling did you get? Sounds like a sensible idea if you use the bus a lot :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

A question for UK ladies who already have a LO...

Do you need to take blankets to the hospital? Or do they provide them? I hadn't ever thought about that before, but when packing LOs hospital bag it suddenly became the most important question in my life!! :haha: If you do need to pack them, how many? And should they be thick ones, or the thinner ones?


----------



## Cherrybump

Those ones the you strap on and the baby sits in front of you lol. can be use from newborn. Can remember what they call them i just call the baby sling lol think their call baby carry x

Ive got all mines packed also lol I did wanan get black pj buttons but i forgot to pick them up may just get them some other point x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy even though the US supplies them I still packed a few receiving blankets and a thick fuzzy one anyway as the hospital ones can be a little starchy/rough feeling. Not sure (obviously!) if UK supplies but it might be nice to pack one or two of your own especially soft ones :)


----------



## doggylover

Excellent point - scratchy blankets are no way to feel when you've just entered the world! Blankets are going in!


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh my brain is friiiiied!! 23 pages done! lol

I can't remeber who wrote what and I cba to look back lol so I'll just write this as one thing.. 

my hospital bag so far consists of the following

travel toothbrush, hand gel, shower gel, toothpast, body spray, shampoo and conditioner, a pair of leggings, a dress, a cardigan, a mini fan, nappies, wipes, a baby blanket.

I would include a blanket in your hospital bag anyway to put over baby when you come home. The blankets in the hospitals aren't really scratchy. Well not from what I have seen anyway, they get a little recieving blacket and a baby duvet hehe. But if you want to use your own you can. 

afm I took the kids to the park today, Lucas got chased by a duck which was super funny. he should have dropped the bread! Other than that there's nothing new to say I'm just tits deep in norwegian shite! 

(TMI) I'm having really watery discharge (sorry) Is anyone else having that? it's not uncomfortable ect. Also second time mums in the UK is your 34 week check at the GP office or the midwife, mine says GP by whats the point in that!! Otherwise I wont see the midwife until 36 weeks, last time I saw her was at 28 weeks! this countries system is so backwards! x


----------



## doggylover

Good point about needing a blanket for coming home...I may pop a nice thick one in the car seat in preparation for that :thumbup:

Poor Lucas! That is the sort of thing that could haunt him for years, and when he's at a dinner party in 30 years and someone mentions they are having duck, he'll freak out as it all comes back to him :rofl: you always sound like you and the kids have so much fun! I hope when our LO gets here, and is hopefully joined by a few more in a couple of years, that we have as much fun as your family do!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh doggylover you will have loads of fun trust me! Me and Aaron always feel lost if we go out without the kids lol. We never know what to do. Lucas is in the funny sentences phase, hes coming out with some pure gold statements lately... his best one was.. mummy if my top teeth fall out I can lick my nose like grand-dad hahahahaha.. grand-dad can lick his nose because he has no teeth.. 
Kids are funny. Well I'm not sure if he is afraid of the duck, once he stopped running from it he started trying to do some power ranger moves on it. I had to pull him away.. those things bite! Lol.. 

I'm thinking of sleeping with the baby blanket before he is born, maybe for a week or 2 so that when he arrives his blanket smells of me.. that could be good in some way I guess? My kids used to sleep better at night if I put my t shirt from the day in their cots x


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm exhausted!

After several hours walking around the mall, I still can't find anything else shoe-wise for my sister's wedding... so I'll be wearing the silver flips flops that are too small. I've also finally caved and have started to wear my wrist brace for the carpel tunnel... I look like an idiot trying to type because I can't bend my my right wrist at all. Another terrible night sleep last night, and I'm desperately hoping for a better sleep tonight--even a few consecutive hours would be nice! I feel yucky. 

BUT... I finally found some Gummy Bunnies today (which are my favourite candy ever and only come out at Easter), and I bought three bags. So I'm counting today a win!


----------



## kristyrich

Thanks everyone for the well wishes with Rileys assesments. Hearing that some of you know or work with children on the autism spectrum makes me feel a bit better. To hear that a lot of children diagnosed are very bright and do well in school is a relief. Like all mums I just want a wonderful life for him, so I'm still praying he is just developmentally delayed but either way, he is such a beautiful funny smart little guy and I'm sure he will do great in life.

I'm starting to wonder if I have an overactive uterus? I know some ladies said that got braxton hicks but it seems I get them very frequently and much stronger than others which is slightly worrying. 

I am going to start washing everything today and packing my bag. Ive hit the nesting period as Ive been cleaning like crazy and been sewing and knitting. Ive made bibs, burp cloths and im knitting a blanket. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## ukgirl23

Aww readytomum the shoe thing sucks! Glad you got some easter gummies. In norway they have special soda called julebrus it only comes out at xmas and it is amazing! I used to buy loads of it... enjou your gummy bunnies xxx

kirstyrich I meant to reply to you in mu previous post but went off track... Im sorry your having a tough time at the moment with things with your son. Thankfully people are much more aware of it than previous years. Xx


----------



## doggylover

Kristy I have heard some ladies say that their BH is definitely worse as they have more babies, so maybe that's part of it? Or maybe Chelsea is just very eager to prepare the way for her arrival! 

Readytomum: not good news about the shoes :( and your wee toes might freeze off in flip flops! Is your dress floor length? If so, I say take some slippers to change into for later on! Warmth and comfort! Also I don't think three bags of gummis is anywhere near enough...stock up in a major way!

Candy: you reminded me I want to 'scent' LOs teddy that we got for them to try and make it more appealing, so it has to come back out of the bag now! Both of us still have the teddy from our childhood, and we are eager for LO to have one to hopefully act as a comfort. We picked one out and then my friend bought us exactly the same one - so at least we have a back up for when one goes missing!!


----------



## kristyrich

Thanks ukgirl, people are definately more aware and understanding these days so no matter what the outcome of these assesments I'm feeling much more confident! xx. Doggylover- I think it could be due to subsequent pregnancies. Maybe they start sooner. It may be a good thing as they were very strong with Riley in the last few weeks and at a checkup I was told I was 4cm dilated before I even went into labour. Makes labour a lot quicker! Lol. Maybe Chelsea wants a quick exit too! Lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Kirstyrich this is baby number 3 for me and my bh can be so tight that they scare me. I went to hospital at 22 weeks because they were strong and regular.. luckily they stopped and my cervix was shut and long. Im used to them now but omg they freaked me out at first! Xx

doggylover that is a good idea to scent a teddy! My kids still have their teddies from birth. Benson has a little knitted blue giraffe hehe. 

well Aaronngot up early and done breakfast and is now cleaning the kitchen!! I have him trained I think!!! Yay... but I need to get up and help him out plus Ive got some new drawers for Bensons toiletries and bits so need to sort that out... I think my ticker changes today too yay!! 7 weeks to go! Xxx

have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoo hoo for 7 weeks to go ukgirl im down to 6 now lol.

Had a bit of a stressed day yestersday. middle sister likes to have action from my mum all the time and twist things so me and my other sister look bad when infact she is the one in the wrong.

Im feeling super bad for my mum living with them both they need to learn to get on as its my mums house their living in. And because i stepped in to comfirm something she never said yesterdayshe is telling my neice to stay away from me and my other sister :S mum aint happy she is doing that like since Ammie is at the stage of picking everything up... Its funny though she posted a status on facebook yesterday saying something like you should always listen to your kids has they hear more than you think they do. I turned to my other side and said she has a cheek to post this since she never listens to Ammie she shouts at her when she says mum to much because she doesnt reply..

Just need to rant i think as i was pretty upset about it yesterday. When she came down the stairs yelling at me i holded my hands up so that she wouldnt push past me and i thought she was going to hit me so i lightly shoved her back what does she do she makes it look like i push her hard and takes a bigger step back and falls to the floor. That ticked me off as she then told my mum later that i had push her hard so she fell.. I knew she'd twist what happen she always does. I had told her to leave the house because it wasnt going to get no whether and i even said this is mums house you both need to stop fighting and learn to get on because look what its doing to mum.. She stormed out the house after that.. only going to the shop with Ammie. 

She just gets to me so much as she is taking the piss out of my mum and i hate to see my mum cry. i get Jen my other sister can be a pain in the butt to but what allison did yesterday and twisting stuff is out of order. she really does need to move out.

Sorry again for my huge rant guys just need to vent it out. mum is meant to ring me later so hopefully i can have a proper chat to her and make sure she is ok. :(

Apart from that im going to ryans mums for tea tonight lol whey hey for a roast x


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> I'm exhausted!
> 
> After several hours walking around the mall, I still can't find anything else shoe-wise for my sister's wedding... so I'll be wearing the silver flips flops that are too small. I've also finally caved and have started to wear my wrist brace for the carpel tunnel... I look like an idiot trying to type because I can't bend my my right wrist at all. Another terrible night sleep last night, and I'm desperately hoping for a better sleep tonight--even a few consecutive hours would be nice! I feel yucky.
> 
> BUT... I finally found some Gummy Bunnies today (which are my favourite candy ever and only come out at Easter), and I bought three bags. So I'm counting today a win!

Have you looked at DSW.com? I just checked, and they have a ton of silver flats.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: You're right! Three bags is definitely not enough, but there's lots of time to stock up still before they go away again. This is just the original stash! I also feel compelled to mention that they're not individual sized bags... they're 500g bags. :rofl:

Steph: I have no idea what DSW is? I don't like ordering shoes online because I always have troubles finding ones that fit properly, (even before my feet got even bigger from pregnancy!) so I'm always unsure if it will be the right size and a lot of places charge you to return stuff. :wacko: The flip flops will work alright, and then I'll just bring something more comfortable for the reception. Although it might be slippers like doggylover said, because I'm not sure any of my dressy shoes will fit at the moment!!

AFM, I've woken up rather grumpy. I FINALLY got a decent nights sleep last night, which was so wonderful. I woke up at 8 and decided I didn't want to get up yet. I heard DH clinking around in the kitchen and I went back to bed till 9:00. When I got up at 9:00 he was no where to be seen! I checked the calendar to see if he was supposed to be working today (usually Sunday is his day off--and it's supposed to be our 'date day') but there's nothing written there. So I sent him a text asking if he was at work or something? Apparently he is! :growlmad: He didn't say a word about it last night and it's not on the calendar. I'm rather pissed off. We didn't do ANYTHING together this weekend. He went out Friday night with some of his teacher friends, and we've done nothing. Sigh.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: I just tried checking out the site you suggested out of curiosity... and they don't have any silver flats in 11W. :nope: Thanks for the suggestion though!! It's a bad time of year to be looking for flats anyway, we still have snow everywhere!


----------



## nimbec

Ladies just a quicki to say hi - i'm feeling rough rough rough lots of horrid pains I can hardly stand up without feeling like bubs is going to fall out. I'm seeing midwiffes in morning but maybe quiet until then. 

I'm reading but typing for somereason seem hard work :( 

Sorry i'm being antisocial today xx


----------



## ukgirl23

:hugs: nimbec I hope you feel better soon and that it's nothing bad. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> Steph: I just tried checking out the site you suggested out of curiosity... and they don't have any silver flats in 11W. :nope: Thanks for the suggestion though!! It's a bad time of year to be looking for flats anyway, we still have snow everywhere!

Sorry :sad1:
DSW is a huge discount chain here and if I ever need shoes, they always have something that will work... but I usually just go to one of their stores.


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Ladies just a quicki to say hi - i'm feeling rough rough rough lots of horrid pains I can hardly stand up without feeling like bubs is going to fall out. I'm seeing midwiffes in morning but maybe quiet until then.
> 
> I'm reading but typing for somereason seem hard work :(
> 
> Sorry i'm being antisocial today xx

Awe Nimbec, feel better!! :hugs: 

Let us know how tomorrow goes


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Sorry :sad1:
> DSW is a huge discount chain here and if I ever need shoes, they always have something that will work... but I usually just go to one of their stores.

From looks of their website they seem like a cool store to have. I don't think we have them here. We have Payless Shoes which is supposed to be a cheap shoe outlet place, but they're usually pretty expensive actually! (and I feel like the variety in what they carry has really down the last few years too...) 

I really hope that if I ever have a daughter she has normal sized feet! :dohh: Small boobs, no hips, broad shoulders, short legs, long arms are all terrible things to pass on... but you can alter clothing if you have to... you can't chop off part of your foot to make a shoe fit.


----------



## lily28

Nimbec, hope you feel better hun...

Not very well either. I fainted yesterday, of all places when I was quiet in my bed. We were watching a film on my laptop, and suddenly I felt really sick and dizzy and lost consciousness. I scared the hell out of DH, he thought I had a heart attack.

Anyone else has fainting trouble still? I thought in 3rd tri we were out of danger of fainting...


----------



## ukgirl23

lily I have had trouble fainting through out this pregnancy. I keep telling the midwife and she keeps telling me that pregnant women often faint. She tells me to eat a banana and I will feel better, so now I carry a banana with me everywhere, however usually I feel better when I'm sat or laying down :/


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw boo, i hope you find some shoes real soon hun. Pretty should primark had some silver flats thats if there is one near you. i know you hate ordering online but what if that the only place you can get them? try amazon or ebay.. i hope you find something.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok, im so uncomfortable and in so much pain, my baby is sitting bolt upright with legs either side of head and its soooo uncomfortable ive cried on several occasions, just dont know how im going to get through the next few weeks like this. My back feels like its breaking and having babies head under my ribs feels pretty awful. Sorry for the one sided pity post...


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies not good news from you all today :hugs:

Cherry: sorry to hear about your sister being horrible. Families sometimes are the worst in the world. There is nothing so annoying as family at times :hugs:

Readytomum: not good about dh working, especially if you didn't know!! My dh works on Saturdays and I know how it feels to feel like you get no time at the weekend together. I hope he was/will be home at a decent time to allow you to have a nice dinner together and relax before another hectic week begins. I also hear you about being a weird shape - I have pretty big feet, small boobs and wide shoulders. Hoping if LO is a girl she gets dh's build- straight up and down with normal sized feet!

Nimbec: you are not being antisocial! You need to rest up so LO can steal all your energy to grow big and strong before he makes his appearance. Hope the mw appointment goes well tomorrow and you aren't so sore. I'm still crossing everything that LO can stay in there for a few weeks yet.

Lily: not good news about fainting in bed :wacko: happened to me once, and its the least likely place you should faint since you are at rest. I did laugh a little at dh thinking you were having a heart attack (do they look the same?!) but I hope you have taken it easy today and are feeling better. Keep your fluid levels up and eat little and often. 

Melissa: one sided pity posts are what we are here for! :hugs: I am sorry you ar so uncomfortable, it does sound pretty nasty having LO poking you in all those places like that. Have a nice bath, and make sure oh is fussing round you to take care of your every need so when you find a comfy position you don't have to move too far. Although I'm sure taking care of Harrison is making it tough as well. 

So sorry to hear people aren't feeling great at the minute. I know it's easy for me to say, but remember that when your LO is in your arms these horrible days will seem like they never happened, and you'll think it was all worth it. We have only a few weeks to go, we've all come so far and we will get there eventually :hugs:


----------



## kristyrich

Aww, I hope everyone starts having a better time soon. Sounds like lots are having a rough day!! Sending happy vibes to all. xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys, shopping question....

How many swaddle blankets have you bought....I was thinking two or three. Also how many regular blankets did you get, am I right in thinking that baby won't need a regular blanket if he is in a swaddle blanket? I just don't know
:(


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah.. when you say swaddling blankets.. do you mean the ones which you wrap around and fasten the ties or do you just mean normal cellular ect baby blankets? I always used a light wrap around blanket with a baby quilt on top. If you are using a gro bag you dont need an extra blanket. I use a baby quilt for a cot bed which is not like a duvet its a thick blanket. I this it also depends on the temp of the room.. if it is cold like tonight then two blankets are a good idea but in summer its not really needed. 

I found some nice flipflops online. luckily spring is coming and the shops are beginning to stock up for spring and summer. I still need to buy a lot of stuff for my bag and wash Bensons clothes. 
He is once again head down but his head is resting in my back which makes me feel rather heavy down there. I look bigger too when he is in this position.
Nimbec how are you feeling now hun? 
Do they have primark in America? I love their clothes but they dont last very long :( 
Melissasbump urgh I feel so sorry for you!! Ben was head up a few days ago and it was super uncomfortable.. I could barely eat or breathe! I hope your LO spins around asap!!

Afm back on the school run tommorw :( bah!!! That week off went too fast! Today the kids made me make a birthday cake for the hamsters second birthday which consisted of toast with cucumber and tomato :/ then we had to sing to him too haha.. my brains fried aftet a weekend of non stop working on the translating.. Im about 3/4ths through it.. I hope to finish the child protection case notes tomorrow and the police reports the following day. parts of it was difficult especially the parts where i know he has lied but have to type it out anyway. Im glad Ive alkoat finished it though. With everything being so close to finishing me and Aaron have been discussing our wedding so it is nice to have something positive to look forward too as well. 

Doggylover goodluck tomorrow with your maternity pay I hope it has all been sorted out now. 

Readytomum I hope you find your shoes and Cherrybump I hope things went well with your family situation.. Im so sorry if Ive left anyone out Im frazzled xxx 

hope those who feel shit feel better in the morning!! Good night xxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy I'm sure with the kids back at school you'll be able to fly through the rest of your case notes. 

Sarah, I have two of the cellular type blankets and two thicker ones. I know people will buy us blankets for presents, so I haven't actually bought any myself, these ar inherited from SIL. I'm not buying any swaddle blankets at all. I liked the idea of them for ages, but then I read they can interfere with breastfeeding cues (albeit in a very small way I'm sure) and while there is no link at all, the SIDS foundation mention on their website to be careful, so I was put off. But I think if you have them swaddled they don't need a blanket depending on the thickness of the swaddle - you can get thick ones or really thin ones which are almost like a muslin.


----------



## ukgirl23

Not only that.. normal blankets are fine for swaddling with too just wrap them up by crossing the edges round and tuck them in xx


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> lily I have had trouble fainting through out this pregnancy. I keep telling the midwife and she keeps telling me that pregnant women often faint. She tells me to eat a banana and I will feel better, so now I carry a banana with me everywhere, however usually I feel better when I'm sat or laying down :/

I also eat a banana every time I need to feel better (even if I don't like bananas) and it seems to help.:flower:
I actually feel better when I'm walking, the faster the better. If I stand still I get dizzy, wth?:shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

yup that is what I'm like too, if I'm walking I'm okay, if I stop and stand too long I get dizzy... I read actually an article online about dizziness in pregnancy and about 2 thirds of women experience it, it said that you can also get dizzy from laying down too long.. maybe that was the reason for your fainting? It did say also that fainting in pregnancy is rarely anything to worry about, just make sure you don't fall over xx


----------



## lily28

Maybe the baby is so heavy that cuts the blood or something when I lie on my back too long.
I was promised no fainting after 6th month. I want my money back lol!~


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh yeh laying on your back is a big no-no in pregnancy, I feel sick if I sit back too much, apparently the weight of the uterus lays on a main artery cutting off the blood supply to the brain (like you said) IF you don't get enough blood to your brain you cna feel sick, dizzy ect.. No more laying on your back hahaha sounds rude  xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Dogg xxx

Ukgirl im not sure if they have a primark over there yet. But i think they dont last long is because they are cheaper than anywhere else so when they are no use again you can afford to go buy more lol...they've pretty right up there about things like that. Half to say since i started working for primark its been a non stop keep moving job, and i love it. always busy even if the customer think they can talk down to us *oooh they only work for primark* they all say.. no joke. i could slap some of them for saying this. 

Im just nipping over to shops. Need to job up dam eletric again :( need to hide this heater from ryan because thats what is nicking all the money.. xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump it's awful that customers say that to you!! After all a job is a job at the end of the day!! At least you are working for your money.. If I worked in primark I would have half my wages on clothing there each month lol.. 

UK ladies searching for flip flops.... search no more!! Sports direct has some nice and cheap ones xxx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry I can't believe people would say that to you! Everyone knows what Primark is there for - cheap and cheerful clothing, but that doesn't mean that you can treat the staff like rubbish. People are so rude sometimes.

SO I got my first leaving present from work today :( Because I will never be back, I'm getting proper presents as well as baby gifts. It's both great, and insane! I didn't expect people to get me stuff! And I know they had a whole school collection for a present for me as well as I have to go with one of the otehr girls to pick something. It's sad because I love my job and while I can't wait to be on maternity, I wish I didn't have to leave them forever :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. that just customers for you.

Oh i got a chocolate rabbit for my leaving gift lol no card or anything from people on my floor. but one guy thought it was this friday i was leaving lol.


----------



## doggylover

I got a board game today lol! In fairness a Geography one which I love. But the only reason I'm getting actual gifts is because my contract ends when I'm on maternity and I'll never be back :cry:

Sooooooooo...

I just fell over. I was walking up 6 steps (which I walk up at least 4 times a day) and carrying a bunch of stuff and...tripped I guess. Went down on my knee and elbow and managed to pretty much wreck my trousers (actually, my SIL trousers!) and now I'm stiff and bruised :( LO gave me a right telling off afterwards though, kicking me as I did my photocopying as if to say "Oi, woman, walk more carefully! I don't like being thrown about like that!"


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh dear, i hope your ok hun. Sounds like a nasty fall. 

Aww i see, i think its better to be a stay at home mum that to go to work lol i think im going to find it hard when i go back next year. This is my first day off and it already feels weird lol feel like im missing something.


----------



## doggylover

I know I'm so excited about having an excuse to be at home and not having to rush back to work, but at the same time I love my job, and I like having money :haha: but I get paid until December so I'm happy enough until then!


----------



## Cherrybump

ooo thats handy lol. i like having my own money to so i know that i have cash to spend if i need something lol x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Yikes doggylover! Easy on the stairs lady! That's really sweet (and a bit sad) that students/staff are bringing you in presents. And maybe once you're ready to go back to work there might be a new opening at your old school again... you never know! I wouldn't worry about it too much now, because it's so hard to say what positions will be available a year or two from now. My DH is a middle/highschool teacher and I know he can't even try to plan ahead for contracts because things seem to change so suddenly! Also... which boardgame did you get?? Is it RISK?

cherrybump: working in retail is tough sometimes... people assume that because you work in a clothing store or some other kind of service industry that you're not ambititous enough or whatever, but working for a living is working for a living--no matter what you do! Some people are just ignorant!

lily: Ahh yeah laying on your back for too long is supposed to be bad. I sleep on my back quite a bit, but I have a body pillow running down the middle of the bed, so my right side is sort of proped up on it so I'm not laying flat on my back. I haven't had any issues that way. Maybe give it a try?

AFM, DH and I had it out last night, and he felt really bad that I was so upset. When I woke up this morning he was sitting at the dinning room table still (and NOT at work!)... so I asked what was going on. He said he wanted to take me out to brunch today since we didn't get to yesterday. He called in sick so he could stay home and take his hormonal wife out for brunch. :cloud9:


----------



## Mommabrown

Yikes doggylover! Be careful going up and down those stairs!

I catch myself sleeping on my back in the middle of the night too. I usually end up turning back on my side as soon as I wake up.

Ready to mum glad he stayed home to be with you. I am very emotional too at this point 


Afm ...started having period like cramps on Friday. I just thought it was RL so just took hot showers on ans off realized they were getting worse and stronger. Then the pain started going into my Vajayjay and I couldn't take it so off to the hospital I went to L&D. Well low and behold I am having contractions and have started dialating. Was given Magnesium and Breathine and kept to monitor everything to make sure labor stopped with the help of meds. I am now home on strict bed rest and still taking the breathine to keep contractions stopped. They will only give me meds till 36 weeks so anytime after that if I go into labor they will take baby. She isn't moving like she was and this medicine makes me jittery and cold. I am now on my phone but I will try to check in more often but typing this is hard to do.


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum... I literally sat here and went.. ahhhhhh.. when I read your post lol, how sweet of your DH!! 

mommabrown.. that is scary!! I've had a few pain around my hips and stuff now which worries me.. Tell baby she has more cooking to do yet! Cross your legs!!  xx

I finished my papers!! OMG my head hurts... good night lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg Mamma, may you should ring up the hospital and mention the movements arent the same or do they already know. 

I know using your phone to type on here is a pain in the butt. we're all here if you need us. I hope you managed to get seen or help. hope baby can hold on just bit longer to xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

It was incredibly sweet of him ukgirl, and I feel soooo much better today because of it! It's amazing what a difference a little TLC can make! Congrats on finishing your papers too, by the way! That was super fast and I bet you're glad it's over with.

Mommabrown: Oh dear! Hope the little lady stays put for another while. Stay in bed and relax as much as you can. It looks like we've got three really keen LO's on this thread now who just can't wait to join the world!! Hopefully everyone stays put for a little while longer! If you make it to 36 weeks though, you're just shy of full term so I don't think you'd have too much to worry about.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls. I went through this with oldest Ds. My OB knows about decreased movement just as long as she is still moving he feels that she is still doing good. When my contractions would spike her heart was still strong so he wasn't to worried about her. Dh and my youngest Ds are veey good at taking good care of me. 

Ukgirl I bet that was a major headache but glad you got it all done!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls - I don't have too great of news either arghhh. Friday started having contractions and shot wasn't due for two days but dr said to take it early. Had tightenings for about 16 hours that were 7-8 minutes apart mostly - then I think the shot finally kicked in and stopped them. Def wasn't labor contractions but they were starting to get really uncomfortable. I think at this point the half of my uterus that she is in is stretched to the max and no matter what meds/shots I take she's just too big to stay in there much longer. DS was born a week from now at 35 - I'm hoping to make it two weeks to 36. I don't feel like I'm about to go into hard labor (just had a very distinct 'feeling' with DS a few days in advance) but in my heart I know it will not be much longer. I'm having a lot of breakthrough tightenings even after the shot which hasn't happened at all since I've been on them so I just think my uterus has reached it's max and is super irritable. 

Hopefully us early birds can manage to hold on a little while longer - fx'd for all of us :flow:


----------



## Steph82

Candy, thank god you are finished! You must have been just blasting through those papers :thumbup:. That is awesome!!

ReadytoMum, what a sweet DH!!!!! At least he was working on Saturday and didn't decide to spend the day going about with friends or golfing or anything else! Still wonderful that he made up the time and you guys were able to relax a bit :happydance:

Mommabrown, oh boy... like candy said: Legs closed!!! Between Sweetpea, Nimbec and yourself, we have some eager babies!!! :wacko:. 36 weeks sounds good for all three of you! SweetPea, tell your little lady to use the WHOLE uterus, and not just the one side :dohh: Silly baby! Mine stays on the one side as well, but he still seems to find plenty of room to stretch out :haha:

Sarah, how many days do you have left at work?? Your in the homestretch, thats for sure!! :thumbup:

AFM, I have officially had my first hormonal pregnancy day :cry:. Spent most of the day trying not to cry and ended up on the phone with Rob, just bawling and telling him that I didn't like my family anymore and that I didnt want to be pregnant because it was making me irrational. lol Kudos to him, he let me went and made me feel better. 
I found out during my HR meeting with my boss, that my position is NOT guaranteed for when I return :nope:. They guarantee that I have a position, but not that it will be mine, and not at my salary. I don't think that my boss would do that to me, but knowing that I have no legal backup, just made me really upset. So when I told my mom about it (who worked in HR for many years) her response was: Welcome to America! ... I was just so stunned that she could be such a B about it (though I know she didn't mean to be)! So I told her: Thanks for the great advice! and her response again was: Its a fact of life! .. geez... could you be any more tactless towards a highly pregnant women with hormones of a pre-pubescent teen? Man oh man :growlmad:. She tried to call me tonight, but I have no desire to talk to her lol.
Then I found out that my sister has booked her flight from April 3rd to the 9th. She really wanted to be here for the birth, so she went ahead and just booked! I don't know why, but this made me soo mad! There is no saying when LO will show up! So she books a flight to be here for the birth, when there is no way to know that he will show up :shrug::growlmad:. Maybe that red marker and calendar that Sarah sent down to her LO will need to be given to mine as well... I swear... I know its the hormones... but THAT made me cry :haha:

Tonight, I would really love a drink :wine: ... or 5 :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Oh and Sarah.. I'm sorry that you fell of course :hugs:... but how funny of LO to let ou know whats up !!! :haha: 
I had to LOL, with a visual of you LO shaking his/her head in the womb and giving you a few swift kicks in the ribs :rofl:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph I'm sure my LO would love to stretch out but there's a separation down the center of my uterus (bicornuate) so she literally can't get into the other half! Results in a verrrrry lopsided looking bump these days as the half she is in is stretched to the max. She is in the whole left side of my uterus and can use about 1/4 the bottom part of the right as its only open to the other side a little bit at the bottom. The probs I have with my cervix being weak is because it is under so much stress and literally being pulled open from the inside because my uterus half simply can't stretch fast enough as baby grows. Craziness!

So sorry you are having a hormonal day... family, even though they all mean well, can just create so much upset without knowing it. Hopefully the job works out... why is it that these things always seem to crop up last minute just when we think all is good?! Huge hugs sweets.


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> Steph I'm sure my LO would love to stretch out but there's a separation down the center of my uterus (bicornuate) so she literally can't get into the other half! Results in a verrrrry lopsided looking bump these days as the half she is in is stretched to the max. She is in the whole left side of my uterus and can use about 1/4 the bottom part of the right as its only open to the other side a little bit at the bottom. The probs I have with my cervix being weak is because it is under so much stress and literally being pulled open from the inside because my uterus half simply can't stretch fast enough as baby grows. Craziness!

Oh boy... Sorry I did not know about the separation. That makes things difficult, i'm sure! I'm sure that is rather painful for you as well! :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

No prob sweets it is rather strange after all hehe! Feeling pretty breathless these days but my pregnancy with DS was def more uncomfortable so can't complain too much. Drs said he stretched that side out so this time around there's a wee bit more room thank god!

Anyone having stronger braxtons these last few days? Full moon tonight so wondering if maybe that's why mine are picking up?


----------



## LittleSpy

Sweetpea -- I'm on to having 6 or so contractions an hour now. :wacko: Some of them are getting rather strong. I'm so unconcerned about preterm birth because I had a very similar last 5 weeks or so with my first and she hung in there until I was induced at 41 weeks. I'm secretly hoping that since everything seems to have started about 3 weeks earlier this time, maybe that means she'll come about 3 weeks earlier (which would probably be 38-39 weeks). But I should (and do) really know better than to expect her before 40-42 weeks. Sometimes I worry I'm not bothered enough by all the contractions but I really think everything is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Hey girls - I don't have too great of news either arghhh. Friday started having contractions and shot wasn't due for two days but dr said to take it early. Had tightenings for about 16 hours that were 7-8 minutes apart mostly - then I think the shot finally kicked in and stopped them. Def wasn't labor contractions but they were starting to get really uncomfortable. I think at this point the half of my uterus that she is in is stretched to the max and no matter what meds/shots I take she's just too big to stay in there much longer. DS was born a week from now at 35 - I'm hoping to make it two weeks to 36. I don't feel like I'm about to go into hard labor (just had a very distinct 'feeling' with DS a few days in advance) but in my heart I know it will not be much longer. I'm having a lot of breakthrough tightenings even after the shot which hasn't happened at all since I've been on them so I just think my uterus has reached it's max and is super irritable.
> 
> Hopefully us early birds can manage to hold on a little while longer - fx'd for all of us :flow:

:hugs:

You are going to make it to 36 weeks,a nd everything will be fine!
I just wanted to tell you that docs say many things but can't predict the future. The doc used to say to my mom when she was pergannt with my sis the same thing, that the uterus can't take it for long and my sister was born on 37=>38 weeks entirely healthy and mom had a quick birth, and no labor!!! She just went to the hospital when waters broke and popped her out in 20 min.:haha:
So chin up!!!:kiss:


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> Sweetpea -- I'm on to having 6 or so contractions an hour now. :wacko: Some of them are getting rather strong.

Oh you are super cool with this!!!:thumbup:
I would have driven myself crazy. I have a few BH that are strong, but they are like once a day or so.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> I got a board game today lol! In fairness a Geography one which I love. But the only reason I'm getting actual gifts is because my contract ends when I'm on maternity and I'll never be back :cry:
> 
> Sooooooooo...
> 
> I just fell over. I was walking up 6 steps (which I walk up at least 4 times a day) and carrying a bunch of stuff and...tripped I guess. Went down on my knee and elbow and managed to pretty much wreck my trousers (actually, my SIL trousers!) and now I'm stiff and bruised :( LO gave me a right telling off afterwards though, kicking me as I did my photocopying as if to say "Oi, woman, walk more carefully! I don't like being thrown about like that!"

OMG ARE YOU OK???
It is my latest fear, falling down...:nope:
Hugs hun, I hope bruises go away soon, and there is no pain.


----------



## doggylover

Lily, thanks :) I am ok, just have bruises like a small child on my knee and elbow now! And a new fear of walking on stairs :wacko: I was coming down our house stairs this morning and suddenly thought "what if I fall down these?" And clung to the railing the rest of the way. I can see me being a downstairs sort of girl from here on in...

Readytomum: there will definitely be a different position available at my school next year, but it would start in September and I don't know if I would be ready to go back to work with LO so young :( plus it would be a job working solely with the pupils with special educational needs and I find that so challenging to meet their needs I don't know if I could do it! But you're right, new things open up all the time,so fingers crossed. And our board game is called 10 days in Europe. There is a whole series of them, 10 days in America, Asia etc. you basically have to travel for 10 days around the continent, but its a lot harder than it sounds! We played five rounds last night.,,,I only won one!!!

Mommabrown :hugs: oh my gosh. Make sure you get plenty of rest so that if Emmaleigh decides to make her big entrance any time soon after you stop your meds you are all ready. Must be so scary, but at least she is safely in there for now. And I hope dh is taking good care you.

Sweetpea: not good news at all. I have my fingers crossed you make it to your goal of 36 weeks, but if she does come now, despite it being early and probably having a stay in nicu, you know the stats say she will be absolutely fine. Make sure you are getting loads of rest as well.

Steph: once today is over only 8 more days at work! And of course I'll lend you our calendar and red pen! That is awful news about your job. That's actually illegal here, I believe they have to let you come back to your old job as it was at the same pay, and then they'll screw you once you return :haha: Hmmm my SIL is trying to do a similar thing to your sister.she wants to book flights for the week after my due date, and I'm pretty insistent she doesn't. As you said, no gaurantee lo will be here, and no offence, even if they are, I don't want a house guest right then!! So I'm trying to get her to hold off, but I don't think she unstandardised, just keeps saying "but if LO is here I can still spend time with you!" Yeah, that's what you want when you are 40 weeks pregnant...a guest to tidy up after. Why are people so insensitive sometimes?! And yep, pretty sure LO was cross in there about me falling, waggling their finger to tell their terrible mother off :haha: that'd be about right in our family!!!

Littlespy: I wouldn't worry about not being other end by the contractions, especially if your history says LO is just trying to trick you!! I hope they aren't too painful though, as having that many an hour cannot be comfy at all. As lily said, you are being pretty darn cool about it all! You second time moms give us FTM some perspective I think!!!

How can it be that with only 8 (ok 9 including today!) days left at work I still cannot be bothered to go?! Dh is off today and I hate that. Makes me feel like I'm being punished when he gets to stay all cosy in bed!


----------



## Cherrybump

Dogg: i was like that last week i knew friday was coming but i really didnt wanna go to work at all lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello everyone, I just read through the pages and can't remember all of what I read so I'll just reply in mass here, doggylover I'm glad baby is okay after the fall. They are tougher than we give them credit for! I slipped on ice when I was heavily pregnant with Lucas, I managed to angle myself so I fell on my hip to protect him. He was fine too :) 
I hope everyone is feeling better today after yesterday? 
I learned on my last pregnancy that no two births are the same, Im not taking any chances if I have any worries with this baby I'm going right in to L&D. Connie was a 23 hour labour slow but hard and regular contractions. 10 days late, Lucas was just a day late but 3 days of slow hard pain which rapidly sped up, from 4cm to 10 in an hour, almost having him in the car after waiting for days after my waters went. 71 hours with him. I don't think personally you can ever know whats going to happen until it's happening with labour. 

I'm so pissed off today, I still have a headache from translating all those papers, I still have 5 pages of police reports to translate. All in my favor though so not too bad, then I have to print them out and attach notes for my solicitor.. My SPD was so bad last night it made me cry everytime I had to turn over in bed... When I walk it feels like my hips are being ripped apart. So I wrote on Facebook ..urgh.. this SPD is painful!! And do you know what they said??? not long now... NOT LONG NOW!!! OMG!! REALLY????? no just 6 weeks of feeling like my hips are pulling apart and my vagina might fall off!!! You go 6 weeks like that!!! Stupid people!! Then some girl was saying how it made her labour more painful then she said..good luck... GOOD LUCK!!!! good fucking luck!!!! omg!!! The shit people say!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggy/Lily -- I learned my lesson the first time around. I thought she was coming literally "any minute now" for over a month. Then in the end had to be induced to get her out. :rofl:

I mean, I was 3cm dilated and lost my plug at 38 weeks and everything. Even my OBs were saying I wouldn't make it to my next appointment at my 38 week one... I made it to 3 more appointments. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Oh littlespy Maisie was just so COMFY in there that she never wanted to leave!! They had to force her out!

Candy: people are cocks sometimes :haha: oh yeah, 6 more week of agony is NOTHING :wacko: I'm sorry you are feeling so rubbish :hugs:

Afm, made it through another day. I don't understand what happens - my marking pile goes down and down...and then it somehow shoots up again by the end of the day, so everyday I leave with more than I started with!? I need to stop setting so much work!! Maybe I'll just tell my classes we are doing nothing from now until next Friday...ask them to bring me chocolate instead...


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol thats sounds like a good idea. plus if you do that you have a easy free last week with little to do. and make sure they bring the chocolate.

Wow labor can be so long uh. Im not looking forward to it now lol. going to some how brib Paige to come out. going to get one of those excerise balls and bounce like crazy lol xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I hear you on the work load! I sat down yesterday to plot out on my calendar when I need to have things done by... and between now and March 12th I need to write 4 papers, 6-8 pages each. :dohh: And both weekends that occur in there are pretty full up with my sisters wedding this weekend, and then our pre-natal course next weekend which runs 9:30-4:00 Sat and Sun! Paper #1 will hopefully be finished up today... I've been making good progress so far, so I'm hopeful! And then after the papers are in I have exam prep to get started on.... :wacko:

ukgirl: People are total idiots! I don't really post anything pregnancy related on FB, because I feel like it's just asking for those stupid people to say something! I'll add nursery pictures or something once and a while, but I hardly ever make status updates about things. I'd rather whine to you ladies where I can get some positve support. :haha:

AFM, I slept horrible again last night, so I've been in a bit of a daze this morning. Thankfully it's worn off now and I'm making pretty good progress on my work. But I just had the weirdest thing happen... I could hear a voice talking, but I knew it wasn't coming from my apartment building and I couldn't see anyone/anything out back... but it was pretty loud and the tone/quality sounded like someone was speaking into a loud speaker. I thought I was losing my mind for a bit... I went around looking out all the windows to see if I could see anything... and not a thing! So then I opened the front door to look out front and there's a huge Hydro truck out front trimming tree branches away from the wires!! So it must have been them making the noise. :dohh: I feel a bit silly now, but at least the mystery voice is solved!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I never asked about your meeting with school that you were having to see about doing all your exams at once. How did it go? What was the outcome? That definitely isn't good that you have so much on at the weekends too, if you're working hard during the week and then no time to relax you'll be exhausted! Also, I can't believe your sisters wedding is this weekend! I remember you mentioned it ages ago, when we were all maybe 3/4 months pregnant, and it seemed so far away!! And :haha: at your 'mystery voice' you've got pregnancy brain I think!

Cherry, you'll have to dangle something good for Paige down the business end to entice her out!!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol get her a nice pink teddy xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Readytomum I never asked about your meeting with school that you were having to see about doing all your exams at once. How did it go? What was the outcome? That definitely isn't good that you have so much on at the weekends too, if you're working hard during the week and then no time to relax you'll be exhausted! Also, I can't believe your sisters wedding is this weekend! I remember you mentioned it ages ago, when we were all maybe 3/4 months pregnant, and it seemed so far away!! And :haha: at your 'mystery voice' you've got pregnancy brain I think!

It went really well actually! They agreed to let me split them up, so I only have to do one written exam before I go on parental leave, probably during the second week of April. So that was a relief! So I have the written one second week of April, and I'll have an oral exam the first week of April for a different set of exams (which is what these 4 papers are part of as well). It's going to be a buuusy few weeks that's for sure!

At this rate it'll be more relaxing once LO gets here! I already sleep terribly, at least then I won't need to be trying to focus on essays and exams... I can let baby-brain take over and give in! :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Oooh... also, 32 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Only 8 weeks to go! 8 busy weeks by the sound of things - I don't know how you can think about doing exams in the first weeks of April, I'm already lagging when it comes to doing any work- and it's not anywhere near as important as your exams are! But I'm glad that they let you split them and it will hopefully take some of the pressure and stress off!


----------



## TeAmo

lily28 said:


> Nimbec, hope you feel better hun...
> 
> Not very well either. I fainted yesterday, of all places when I was quiet in my bed. We were watching a film on my laptop, and suddenly I felt really sick and dizzy and lost consciousness. I scared the hell out of DH, he thought I had a heart attack.
> 
> Anyone else has fainting trouble still? I thought in 3rd tri we were out of danger of fainting...

Oh no!!! I have had quite a few dizzy spells and have felt faint on two occasions but I havent actually collapsed. My iron levels turned out to be low so they think thats causing it. Hows your iron?



melissasbump said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok, im so uncomfortable and in so much pain, my baby is sitting bolt upright with legs either side of head and its soooo uncomfortable ive cried on several occasions, just dont know how im going to get through the next few weeks like this. My back feels like its breaking and having babies head under my ribs feels pretty awful. Sorry for the one sided pity post...

bless you sweetie. its is so uncomfortable in these last few weeks. I am getting really bad hip pain and this baby loves to get her legs under my ribs which is something I didnt experience with Cam. :cry:



ukgirl23 said:


> UK ladies searching for flip flops.... search no more!! Sports direct has some nice and cheap ones xxx

Thanks! Will be looking there. 



Cherrybump said:


> Thanks ladies. that just customers for you.
> 
> Oh i got a chocolate rabbit for my leaving gift lol no card or anything from people on my floor. but one guy thought it was this friday i was leaving lol.

I think I will get some nice gifts but I am dreading it! They get everyone in the dept around to give them when people leave. .. thats like 80 people. They all stand there watching awkwardly just to get away from their desks for 5 minutes and then you are expected to say something after! I would honestly forego any cool gifts to get out of that!!! crriiinge. :dohh:



doggylover said:


> I got a board game today lol! In fairness a Geography one which I love. But the only reason I'm getting actual gifts is because my contract ends when I'm on maternity and I'll never be back :cry:
> 
> Sooooooooo...
> 
> I just fell over. I was walking up 6 steps (which I walk up at least 4 times a day) and carrying a bunch of stuff and...tripped I guess. Went down on my knee and elbow and managed to pretty much wreck my trousers (actually, my SIL trousers!) and now I'm stiff and bruised :( LO gave me a right telling off afterwards though, kicking me as I did my photocopying as if to say "Oi, woman, walk more carefully! I don't like being thrown about like that!"

I am being made redundant whilst I am on mat leave which tbh I am quite looking forward to!! So my leaving is also a for real leaving! 

I hope you are okay now after your fall?



LittleSpy said:


> Sweetpea -- I'm on to having 6 or so contractions an hour now. :wacko: Some of them are getting rather strong. I'm so unconcerned about preterm birth because I had a very similar last 5 weeks or so with my first and she hung in there until I was induced at 41 weeks. I'm secretly hoping that since everything seems to have started about 3 weeks earlier this time, maybe that means she'll come about 3 weeks earlier (which would probably be 38-39 weeks). But I should (and do) really know better than to expect her before 40-42 weeks. Sometimes I worry I'm not bothered enough by all the contractions but I really think everything is fine. :thumbup:

OMG you are so breezy about this! It would be driving me crazy...:flower:



ReadytoMum said:


> Oooh... also, 32 weeks today!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum yay for your exams being sorted! And congrats on 32 weeks.. technically you can say 7 weeks to go since the last week doesnt count ;) 

I am sporting this rather sexy support belt to bed tonight in an effort to prevent spd pains because last night was horrific. also to top off my sexual look I have a maternity pillow between my legs... Aaron isnt interested haha.. 
while watching tv earlier I got up and suddenly realized one of my feet was bigger than the other.. it was awful and huge and fat.. Thanks to Lily's exercise thing she posted up its back to normal now... shoukdnt have sat with my ankles crossed :( 

And.... I was looking at my babies baby book today. My little angels were proper little porkers... anyway it reminded me of a tip I used in the first month of birth... if you mix a few squirts of baby oil into the bath water it stops their skin drying out and pealing off.. or stops it leaving dry patches when the skin does peal.. babies are born covered in a fuzzy type of hair which sheds not long after birth with a light layer of skin.. so yeh a small tip from me to use when your los are here if you want to :) it is also great for cradle cap ;) xxx

well Im off to bed now... Aaron is already asleep.. :p lol .. good night all xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Have not been posting much, but have been reading. The weekend was very busy with the shower and people here from out of town etc. How scary about your fall Doggy Lover, glad your LO reassured you immediately that he/she was fine with a loving beating :haha: Wish you had found your elusive silver shoes Ready to Mum! And how terrible that your work are doing that to you Steph! That is also against the law in Australia. 

Sorry so many of us are feeling like crap and having contractions, and not much movement and all sorts of things now now, I am thinking that is going to start becoming a trend as we get into the home stretch. I hate when people say "nearly there" or some BS as well UK Girl, especially since technically my kid might decide to stay in there for 42 weeks which is 7 weeks and 2 days away! That is 51 nights of crappy sleep and 51 days of heartburn, emotional meltdowns, putting up with other people's insensitive, insulting, anger-inducing crap and all the rest of it. I'm also counting down the days until the end of work. I just have so much stuff to do still and feel like work is a waste of time at this point. Next week is my last week. Hurry up time!

On a non-moaning note, I did find LO's coming home outfit today at Baby Gap. On sale, obviously.:haha: Couldn't find a picture of it online but here is my little photoshoot of it below. It looks really gray in the pic but its actually a sort of minty-grey-green. I'm sure its intended for boys, as its not pink, but I think its adorable all the same. Its so little and cute :cloud9: When pregnancy and people are getting me down all it takes to cheer me up is a quick look in baby's closet :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Coming Home Outfit.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle love the outfit! It is 100% adorable! Glad it was in sale though, baby gap is crazy expensive! Also glad the shower went well, now it's over you must have almost everything you need for LO!

Candy: whoa, how could Aaron keep his hands off you last night?! ;) and thanks for the tip about the baby oil - it makes a lot of sense! :thumbup: I will now promptly forget that only to be asking in a few weeks how on earth to stop their dry skin :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I know doggylover!! He missed out bigtime! To be honest I think my sexy days are over for now, I can't turn over in bed anymore without crying.. can you imagine anything else more strenuous haha.. 
Don't worry if you forget I'll be throwing all my good advice in your faces anyway so I'm sure I'll remind you!  
ALMOST FRIDAAAAYY!!!! xxx


----------



## nimbec

Morning all! Jut a quicki as I'm off for scan & consultant appt...fx they say I can last another week or so!! 

So sorry to hear a few of us are having keen babies...grrr they are impatient! Fx to everyone that's having contractions/pains/movement issues that we can all cross legs for a lil while longer!! 

Kristabel I LOVE the outfit!!! 

Candy that made me chuckle - I think u deserve a medal for lasting this long on the bedroom front ;) ! 

Hope everyone is ok? 

Oh my Midwiffe yesterday said that I was moving like a 90yr old granny hahha charming! Infact I think I'm worse I'm in crutches and going so slow I could almost be standing still :(


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec :hugs: You are really suffering, you poor woman. I really hope you get good news at your consultant's appointment, but at this stage not sure whether that would be for him to comeout now so you can start to feel better, or to keep him in another week so he can keep growing. We are at a dodgy stage now where it's a toss up. 

Candy: It's not almost Friday enough (if that makes sense?!)

I have a flipping hen party this weekend. One of my closest friend's, but the last thing I want to do is get dressed up and go out. I want to sit in my jammies in my house for the next...few months?! Luckily we are just going for dinner, so it isn't too strenuous. I had awful visions of having to go pole dancing or something!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Nimbec I would happily accept that medal of honour haha!! 
Good Luck at your scan and app today! Fingers crossed that they let you go one more week! Bless him he's too keen!! Was it you who put up expired formula on fb? that was so dangerous. Good thing you spotted it! xxx 

doggylover you deserve a medal too if you go on that hen night!!! omg no way could I last! I'm in bed by 9 these days. Maybe you can get them all wasted and sneak home early  xx only 2 more days to go until the weekend and your leave!! hang in there :) xx ''not long now!!'' haha  xx


----------



## doggylover

To the weekend is right but...:cry: I have ALL next week to go as well! I don't finish until 8th March...which may as well be next Christmas for how far away it currently seems! But two days to the weekend is super news :happydance:
I'm not looking forward to this hen party at all. I am really good friends with the girl but I don't know any of her other friends, so I'm gonna be a big whale loner :haha: I will definitely be leaving earlyish as I cannot stick a late night! But then you know what happens - you go out with the intention of leaving at a certain time, and by the time you get round to saying bye and finishing convos it's an hour later and your are exhausted!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh doggylover I thought you finished work this week!! Yup it's like that with my friends too. I tell Aaron to pick me up at a certain time then he gets moody because he sat in the car for an hour while I say bye to everyone lol xx


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec -- Fx for your appointment today! Like doggylover, I'm not sure exactly what I mean by that. :flower:

doggylover -- LOL at pole dancing! Getting dressed up sounds awful to me any time, pretty much, but especially now. I went out to dinner (at a bar.... of course) with friends a couple of weeks ago and... we had to move the booth table over so my belly would fit! :blush: :dohh: So um... push for sitting at a table with chairs and not a booth. :haha: 

kirstabelle -- That little outfit is darling! 

TeAmo -- Hooray for for-real leaving! I'm doing that too, but it's my decision and I'm not telling anyone before my leave begins (mostly out of fear of being retaliated against but also because they can just suck it). :happydance:

I started timing my contractions last night. These are worse than the ones I had with Maisie because there's a crampy element to them which does make me slightly paranoid. I had 5 start in 31 minutes.:dohh: 7-8 minutes apart. So... move my "5-6 an hour" to "8 an hour." Definitely more at night, though, which is the way it was with my first. Not bad individually but I feel myself being worn down by the sheer number of them. I'm such a cranky bitch by the time I make it to bed every night. :nope: And in other great news, we had to sign to extend our contract on the new house. Extended to March 25. Not that that means anything because this is the 3rd contract. Contracts and contractions can both suck my butt! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Littlespy I can't believe how relaxed about these contractions you are - fx he hangs in there..have you mentioned them to Midwiffe? Mind you as mom you probably know your body far better (((hugs))) hope they go away!! 

Aww Doggylover a week will flyby maybe you could do lots if videos as its your last week? I hope it goes by quickly for you! Lol at pole dancing too - at least you have a valid excuse for leaving early but I 100% take my hat off to you for even attempting to go :) 

Yay for finishing teamo :) 

Ukgirl yes it was me posting te formula I couldn't believe a store like tescos would have 6 boxes really out if date so dangerous!! I intend to write to them when I get round to it. The worst thing was they didn't have any at all in date :0 they did appologise but so dangerous as they where the ready sterilised ready to feed straight from bottle type! I was buying them for a just incase I couldn't breast feed in an emergency! 

Ok well as for me I have a date......7th march - next Thursday eeeeeeek (36+2) te consultant wanted to admit me today and possibly take him earlier as I'm in so much pain but as he is ok I wanted to wait till next week! Now the only reason I won't be a mum that date is if they don't have any special care beds...in which case they gaureteed me the 12th (Tuesday!) but it's more than likley going to be Thursday! :) now I have a few weird emotions....I feel like I have let him down having him early :( I feel awfully guilty!! So worried and praying he comes out well otherwise I'd never be able to forgive myself :( :( also I'm terrified, the reality has hit and I'm really nervous about the whole thing from having a section to actually being a mum!! 

Also he was just under 5pounds today so I don't know whether to go and buy some really tiny clothes....it just use my upto 7.5pound ones on him?? They may drown him? 

Also how many baby grows do you think I need? I've only got about 8 vests and 8 sleep suits in small sizes...think I may need more? 

Oh god sorry for rambling!!!! 

Also I'm not putting anything on Facebook so until I announce please don't write anything unless its in our Munchins page :)


----------



## kealz194

Nimbec how exciting but scary at the same time! Don't feel like you have let him down, you haven't! At the end of the day the doctors wouldn't take him that early if it wasn't safe! You will both be fine and you will be a brilliant mummy a little sooner than you wanted! Maybe buy just a few more bits in a small size, they say bubs puts on roughly 1/2 pound a week so he should be 5 1/2 maybe 6! They are not always right with weight! I was 5 11 when i was born and I was a week late! I hope your ok, and try not to worry too much! (I know it's easier said than done) thinking of you and sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec you have absolutely not let your little guy down!! You have done amazingly well to get this far with all the complications you've had to deal with, you have got him to just a few days short of full term and that is amazing! So well done you!! I cant believe you're going to be a mummy next week!!! yay!!! 

get some blankets so if he is drowned in his clothes you can still wrap him up warm xxxx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I will need to add that belt to my list of things!! Anything that will deter Rob from wanting to DTD will help :haha:

Nimbec, I think it's exciting!!!! LO is almost here!!! All of us will be envious come next week... We will continue to wine and complain about how our uteruses are falling out lol. I'm 100% sure everything will be perfect! :hugs:

LittleSpy, I'm also impressed with your relaxed attitude... I would camp out at the doctors, convinced that LO was about to crown lol. I do hope you feel better soon and the contractions ease off a bit.

Sarah, I do NOT envy you for the hen this weekend! Like everyone else, I would prefer to just sit on the couch. One of Robs best friends was having a birthday dinner/drinks evening a couple of weeks ago and I managed to talk Rob into making it a guys night out :haha:. 

I have my babyshower this Sunday, so I'm looking forward to that. We decided on co-Ed .... Basically a get together to see all of our friends before LO gets here. After that is done, I really need to finish all the shopping I have left. It's driving me crazy, not to be 100% ready.


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph we are just too sexy.. even when we are walking bowling balls!!! 

My 6 year old has a maths level of a 9 year old.. the head teach says she gets top marks for her maths which is 3 years in advance for her!! Proud mummy moment!! :D :D :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Nimbec hope everything goes well for you when it happens.. Ive just munch alot of crap lol full bag of pisachu nuts, muffin, kfc snack box and down bottle of cola. OMG im going to be a super fatty lol. Just filled a cola bottle of the shells haha. 

I bought some more mat bra's as i went into matalan seen all my old work friends lucky there was this one in the sale lol and i pick up cute like 3-6mths mickey jumper :).. super cute lol 

Aww dogg i though you finished this week also :( oh well its the middle of the week not far til friday :) bring on the pole dancing hahaha lol i been to a head party but it was a comdey night they had instead lol. was nice. i couldnt make a full night now as being pregnant.

Like someone said i go to bed around 9pm now maybe even 8.30 if im super tired.

Im meant to be going to see Die hard tonight if my brother hasnt forgot :) hope i dont falll alseep in there lol xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Nimbec, you havent let your little man down at all, its so exciting! and like others said they wouldnt take him if they werent happy that he would be fine. You will be great!

Will catch up with the rest of you lovely ladies later! xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Luckily we are just going for dinner, so it isn't too strenuous. I had awful visions of having to go pole dancing or something!

:rofl: This made me laugh so much. Can you imagine a 30-something week pregnant woman trying to pole dance? :rofl: "I can't... quite... reach it. Oh, there we go... I touched it.... and now, it's gone again! :haha:

I'm sure it will go ok, but I understand that desire to avoid dressing up. I'll be dressed up Friday night for rehersal dinner, and then uber dressed up Saturday for the wedding. :dohh: I feel your pain!



LittleSpy said:


> I went out to dinner (at a bar.... of course) with friends a couple of weeks ago and... we had to move the booth table over so my belly would fit! :blush: :dohh: So um... push for sitting at a table with chairs and not a booth. :haha:

I had this happen to me a few weeks ago! :haha: DH and I went out for dinner for Valentine's Day and we sat at a booth... and it was a huge table so there wasn't much room on the benches. DH isn't a tiny guy, so between him and my huge bump neither one of us could move! :haha:



nimbec said:


> Ok well as for me I have a date......7th march - next Thursday

Ooh nimbec that's so exciting that you have your date!! And like ukgirl said, you're just shy of full term at 36+2, so don't feel guilty at all!! You've given up the last 8 months of your life to take care of your LO as best as you possibly could! You will be a fantastic mummy so try not to worry to much!! :thumbup: 

It might not hurt to pick up a few extra vests/sleepsuits in tiny size, but once LO is here you can see how things fit and always go out to get more after he arrives if you need to. (Or send DH while you're recouperating from your section!)

Keep us posted lady, and can't wait to hear how it all goes and see pics of our first arrival! :flower:



Steph82 said:


> I have my babyshower this Sunday, so I'm looking forward to that. We decided on co-Ed .... Basically a get together to see all of our friends before LO gets here. After that is done, I really need to finish all the shopping I have left. It's driving me crazy, not to be 100% ready.

Have fun at the shower Steph!! I know I couldn't wait for mine to be over too so I could finish picking stuff up that we really needed. We still have a small co-ed one coming up in March, but it's just with local friends, and most of them will buy "cute" things rather than useful things off the registry. :haha:

AFM, we got dumped on last night with a huge snow/rain storm, and it's really slushy and gross outside today... I haven't ventured out yet, but I need to go soon to head to work. If I wear my winter boots they're just going to get soaked immediately.... but I don't have rubber boots. Maybe I'll wear my winter boots with my feet inside bags, and bring some shoes and dry socks in my bag for work? Either way this isn't going to be pretty. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy- advice about a table for dinner on Saturday duly noted. I had to ask my parents to move their table tonight as I didn't fit :haha: that would be too much with a bunch of people I don't know well!! Do your BH keep you awake? If so you must be even more exhausted than normal :( 

Nimbec, you have in no way at all let LO down!!! You have done an amazing job growing him until now, many babies come much earlier than this on their own and are just fine, so do not worry! I honestly cannot believe he is going to be here so soon!!!! I'm actually JEALOUS in a major way that you get him here so soon! And as the others said, they wouldn't take him out if he wasn't going to be ready. Not sure on the vests front, if he is coming a little early maybe buy a bunch of tesco etc newborn, but keep receipts in case you don't need them?

Steph: have you got a registry for your baby shower? I've heard so many people say that they got so much more off their registry than they ever expected, so hopefully after this weekend you will be 99% done thanks to your friends!! 

Cherry: I'm jealous of you seeing die hard! I hope you didn't fall asleep lol. I love Bruce, but haven't managed to get to see it yet (dh doesn't like the cinema....) so it'll be another one we have to wait for on DVD!

Readytomum: eugh sounds like horrible weather with you, I hope your feet stayed dry! And yeah...the image of me pole dancing now is minus sexy lol!! I've done it twice before for hen parties, and I was awful and unsexy then...now not being able to get near the pole would just add too much comedy for everyone else as well I think!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh nimbec...my OB feels superb about delivery at 36 weeks. I don't think you have let anyone down especially making it this far!! Can't wait to see pics of him! 

Steph yay for your shower. Mine is the 16th and by then I'll be off meds and bed rest hopefully! I hope you have a great turn out hun!

Doggylover work will zoom right on by and before you know it your LO will be here! I still can't wait to see if its a boy or girl! Do you have names picked out yet? 

I am hurting today and unlike little spy I think they fucking hurt! I have another appt in the morning to check my cervix again fx for no more dilation. Dh isn't ready for her and told me to keep my hand over my ho ha lol. He talks to her and asks her why she can't be like more women and always be late lmao!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown.. goodluck for your check up tomorrow.. Fingers are firmly crossed for you xx I think woth each additional pregnancy Ive had personally the contractions feel more intense... the braxton hicks with this little guy have been incredible xx

Im thinking I should pop in to l&d tomorrow for a check up too.. This evening we were watching greys anatomy and I felt my foot literally swell up in my shoe within about two minutes. I had pre eclampsia with Connie so Im not willing to go unchecked.. Aaron took my shoes and socks off and Im not joking we both sat there in utter shock at the size of my feet.. It was like... you know those really fat american people who live in bed and wash with a rag on a stick? That sized foot.... massive... so I shall be calling them tomorrow to check me anf my hoofs (as Aaron has nicknamed them) out.


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Nimbec, you have done such a great job and been such a trooper through all of your pain and complications etc. How amazing that you will be a mummy so soon! I have no idea about the vests, fairly sure I have way too many clothes so am not a good judge and I would like to promise not to buy anymore until LO gets here, but we all know that would be fibbing :haha:

Doggy Lover, just because the pole dancing has not been pre-arranged for the event doesn't mean you can't get the ball rolling on the night. I think you will be fab :winkwink: Steph have a great time at your shower, and Ready to Mum have a great time at your sis's wedding!

Little Spy maybe your contractions are sorer this time because your uterus is actually better at contracting? Like now that it has been through childbirth once before, it has stepped up its game and is taking caring of business? Maybe it also means that LO will come on her own this time instead of being induced. Sorry they are bothering you though :( You too Momma Brown, hope you get good news at your appt tomorrow and everything is fine.

AFM... So once I tell you this I may win some sort of prize for worst pregnancy brain of the thread... I forgot what day I leave work and Friday is my last day! I thought I had a whole week left, but I actually have two days! I was all confused as I wasn't on next week's schedule and when I told my boss he was like "no I checked and double checked and this is what you put as your last week" Then he showed me my notice letter, and there it was March 3rd. I cannot believe this, I am obviously a total maniac and should not be left alone unsupervised. 

So, I am actually relieved anyway, although now I am rushing to buy things I had planned to get from work while I have my discount :haha: Oh, how I will miss my discount :cry:

I did get a lot of things from my registry at my shower and then I bought the essentials that were left the other night. A stream of boxes should be arriving on my doorstep throughout the week. Poor DH, "more boxes?" has been one of his most uttered phrases over the last few months. :haha: So, I have almost everything. Just need to get a few things for the hospital bag for me, like nighties and another nursing bra and some maternity pads. Which brings me to a question, US ladies, do I need to take maternity pads to the hospital with me, or do I just need them when I get home?

I have been feeling weird all day and just had a funny dizzy moment. I feel really tired, and a bit sick or something. Feeling very blah.


----------



## kirstabelle

We were writing at the same time UK Girl. Hope your hoofs are fine and it is not preeclampsia you poor thing. My hands swelled up the other day and then unswelled during the day and it hasn't come back since. So weird. And congrats on Connie being fantastic at math!! Meant to say that before, but as has been established earlier I now have the brain function of a goldfish. Maybe not even that good. A minnow.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Kirsta they usually supply you with them here however you may prefer something thinner as the mat pads are really thick and also where I delivered they did not have adhesive on it was just a super long pad with extra material on each end to flip out the front and back of your undies to hold it in place. I actually used the hospital ones though while I was there because the extra padding was very welcome due to the stitches I had - they were just comfier than the thin super absorbent ones I had brought along. 

I might take some of your choice along but also try out the ones they have there and figure out which you prefer :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh also they had ice pack pads where I delivered - the kind you snap and shake and they get cold - bliss!


----------



## Steph82

Ladies... You have given me the strangest visuals about pole dancing :rofl:
I can see us pole dancing with a belly support band, swollen hoofs and awkward facial expresions :shock: (because of random cervix kicks lol)... :haha:

Candy, I'm so sorry that you are dealing with all this swelling! This is coming from a girl that naturally has kankles (Robs expression for my lack of ankles :haha: - no difference between knee and ankle :dohh:)! I don't think I would notice if they swoll up ahaha.

Krista, that is baby brain that has actually worked in our favor :thumbup:. 1 week less at work?! YES PLEASE :winkwink:

ReadytoMum, Careful walking outside! Don't slip or get sick!!

As for my shower: I have a registry but only 3 items were bought off of it :shrug:. I am by no means complaining, since two of the items were kind of expensive and it is a huge relief that they are taken care of!! As I was talking to my mom today, she told me that her friends had found my "other" registry, that I created at Babys R US months ago :dohh:. I never told anyone about it because I chose to use a different store. So... much to my surprise... 4 items were bought from that registry as well :happydance:.


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> Ladies... You have given me the strangest visuals about pole dancing :rofl:
> I can see us pole dancing with a belly support band, swollen hoofs and awkward facial expresions :shock: (because of random cervix kicks lol)... :haha:

Don't forget the head/bum lump sticking out the side of the belly! Talk about sexy curves!!

Good idea sweet pea, I will take some of mine along just in case I hate theirs! Ice packs sound nice!

Hope you still needed the things from your "secret" registry too Steph!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: I'm not surprised people found your 'secrect' registry at Babies R Us. We registered there and at Sears, and every single person except one bought us stuff from Babies R Us. It's like the automatic go-to I think, whether you tell people explicitly or not. :shrug: Hopefully you get lots of useful stuff at the shower. We found that some people bought things that we wanted on the registry just from other places, because it was cheaper there etc. So you might be surprised at how much you get that you actually wanted.

krista: That's too funny that you thought you had another week left of work! Pregnancy brain at its finest. :haha: Hopefully you can manage to collect everything you need still while you have your discount. I used to work at M&M Meats (which is like a frozen meat/meals store) and the ONLY thing I miss about it is the discount! lol They had really good meatballs and chicken breasts. 

ukgirl: hopefully the check-up goes well and everything is ok! Keep drowning yourself with drinking lots of water!! I know I haven't been drinking enough the last few days and my hands are definitely puffier than usual.

I finally finished my art gift tonight for my sister's wedding! They're heading to Italy for their honeymoon so we're giving them some Euro in their card, but I wanted to make something for them too. With the carpel tunnel it's been slow going because it's really hard to hold a pen for any really long length of time... but I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out! It's a little hard to tell in the pic, but the swirls are purple and silver, which are the wedding colours. I've attached a pic of it. What do you ladies think? I hope she likes it!!
 



Attached Files:







TwoBrides.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Steph82

Oh ReadytoMum, that picture is so wonderful! I'm sure they will love it !!!!!

I should have thought about the fact, that people may just check for a registry at Babys R US on their own. It's great though, I just had to update the registry I had to take off things that were already bought. :thumbup:

Krista, YES the side bump! I'm rocking one right now :thumbup::wacko:

For the experienced moms: this will sound stupid... But what do early contractions feel like?? Are they just like mild period cramps?? I feel like, I would have no clue if I actually had them lol


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> .. It was like... you know those really fat american people who live in bed and wash with a rag on a stick? .

:rofl: this made me giggle so much! But isn't good at all, fingers crossed it isn't pre-e at all, and you just have weird feet at the minute! Keep us updated.

Kirstabelle oh my goodness, that may just win best pregnancy brain moment! I can't believe you only have two days left at work :growlmad: I'm so jealous! Will you have everything ready to go? And do you not get to keep your discount when on maternity? That sucks. Big shopping days today and tomorrow then!

Steph, maybe people have looked on the registry and then found the items cheaper online elsewhere? But that's good that bigger items have been taken up, it'll make it so much easier to finish off the shopping after the shower.

Readytomum: :shock: that picture is amazing! Your sister will love it, it's such a thoughtful and beautiful gift!


----------



## nimbec

Great news about people buying of the registry ladies! I had a minor melt down last night over the fact I haven't had a baby shower lol!! Poor oh he said well your not ment to know but something has been organised but for after bubs has arrived - I burst out laughing and said well a shower is ment to be BEFORE lol but I really don't mind it will be nice to have a baby welcoming party plus I have a few friends with lo's so they will come along too ...I hope! Blooming hormones hey! 

Candy I hope all is ok!! Have I tried sitting with feet elevated ie not just level with hips but higher? 

Readytomum that picture is fantastic you are very talented - the best I can do is match stick men & Humpty Dumpty lol!! 

Kristabel great you have less time left in work :) 

I had early contractions and they feel like waves if period pain they start mild then build up and die away again a bit like a hill shape if u where to draw it. They can also be felt in your back sometimes apparently...and also the stomach tenses up BUT I was not totally aware that was happening. Fx you are all ok! 

Well I'm having a finishing of buying baby things day today - eeek!! 

I know ages ago we spoke about monitors well I decided to go for the snuza go :) really excited for it to arrive!! Going to order a few more baby grows etc after his arrival (will give me something to do in hospital whilst recovering!) everything is washed ready to go. I just need to add snacks to my hospital bag! 

I also had a mini panic as my mil who I have a fantastic relationship with who was going to be my right arm when bubs was born has her date for a knee replacement on the 20 march OMG so will e totally out if action for at least 6 weeks...lets hope I take to motherhood naturally and have an easy baby! My mum will be here for a week but I will send her home ASAP as I want some time with just oh & bubs :) (mum lives 4.5 hrs away) 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum that picture is gorgeous!! I thought it was a print when I saw it! And you have carpel tunnel too! 

Kristabelle I was like oh I've not really had that yet... then it happened LOL yay for side bump! x 

Steph it's like braxton hicks but with pain around your hips and lower back, I was worried when I was a FTM that I wouldn't know when I was in labour but you will know, it's so different and they gradually build up and last longer than BH. Don't worry about it xx

Doggylover LOL I couldn't think of another way to describe it.. well I could say elephant feet! lol I think it's just typical edema but because I had Pre-E with Connie I have to check out any swelling asap. 

Nimbec - that is what we are doing too, we are going to have a family get together for a welcome to the world party instead of the baby shower. I've warned everyone though that there shall be no kissing and only anti bac hands may hold him! lol I was aiming for a baby shower but I cba to sit around and listen to everyone's horror stories about birth, eat all my food and make a mess that I have to tidy up... not when I'm this fat anyway lol. I've tried banana's, water, rubbing them, lifting them (not easy with SPD) and still my hoof was huge!! lol 
It is great that you have so many people to help you :) 

Afm:
I have an appointment today to check my fat feet :) and I am going to put payment down on my pram :D Benson keeps jamming his head up in my diaphram I can't breathe!!! lol I feel so much happier since doing the papers and finishing them up. So for the last few days I'm in a good mood :) x yay
Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## nimbec

Ooh candy i missed that you had finished the papers that's GReAT!!!! You an focus on you and you Lo now :)


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec, I cannot believe how seriously close this is getting for you! Good choice with the snuza go btw, I am getting one of those as well :) We have a regular monitor for the crib, but since it will stay upstairs I need/want something for when LO is napping in the moses basket, so have decided to go for it as it looks great. You'll have to let me know how it is when it arrives! And that's so sweet about OH sorting a party for when LO is here! Realistically it would now be a bit tight to fit in a baby shower lol! And showing him off at a party will be a MILLION times better!

Candy, glad to hear you have all the work finished!! I know it's been tough for you, in lots of ways, so it must be nice to be able to just kick back and relax now!

Afm, my friend who is also pregnant (who was being really weird for ages) was at the hospital last night with a bleed which is scary. She's 29 weeks, and has partial placenta previa. 
Does anyone know if, when they schedule a section, they do it at like 38 weeks?


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh nimbec I'm feeling much better now I have all my evidence against him too :D 

Doggylover I think they try to make you as close to your due date as poss with a c section but if there are problems they try to get as close to 37 weeks as possible, with placenta previa, if the cervix starts to dilate or efface it can rupture the blood vessels and cause bleeding which is the main worry with the condition, typically if the cervix begins to dilate they can do a few procedures to stop it, such as injecting it with fluid to keep it closed, or stitching it shut, but if the previa is extreme and the woman has a risk of bleeding into her uterus they will typically take the baby when they absolutely need to. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, just little quick update from me. 

Feel like i must have a head cold or something. Nose feels mega stuffy and have a sore head. :( dunno if its cause we have the heating on now or what but i just feel bit over hot. 

ooh good question about early signs of labor... I get period pains only at night times but last night i was getting little pain on my right side hip :( also when i need a pee really bad through the night my pubic area sore super sore :( baby must be pushing on bladder.

I dont feel so good right now :( every now and then i feel little dizzy-ish like i could be sick :( booo i dont wanna be ill 

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## ukgirl23

awww no cherrybump!! I hope you feel better soon!

Your pelvic pain sounds like the start of SPD, I have it really bad, it hurts in the night when I roll over and after resting for a long time, it hurts to walk, tell your midwife you can have physio to manage the pain xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i mention to the midwife about something else and she said i could get a physio but i said ill past lol ive not got that long left of being pregnant and that grinding pain i was getting i wasnt getting that often lol. I can cope with it through the night with a hot water bottle lol. 

Just hope this isnt a cold im getting. my nose seems to always be stuffy bring every night when sleeping :( think i need to open a window lol xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Doggylover I will give my honest review of it :) haha yes I would t me much fun at a shower now so it's a good plan! 

As candy says normal planned sections ten to be 39 weeks or 38 if breech baby but I there is complications 37 is by far their most comfortable early date as they are considered term at that point. Bless her that must be scary!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Aww cherrybump sorry your feeling so bad (((hugs))) you haven't got a UTI have you?


----------



## doggylover

Cherry sorry you aren't feeling so great :hugs: I'm all stuffy at the minute as well and it's a pain. Either come on as a full blown cold or buggar off I say!

Thanks ladies for the info re: c-sections. Her placenta only covers a very small amount of the cervix, but at 20 weeks they basically told her it would have moved by now, and it hasn't. She'll be scanned again I think at 34 weeks and then I suppose they'll decide what to do then. Her baby was measuring pretty small at her last scan as well, so I imagine they may want her to wait it out as long as possible, but we'll wait and see what happens.

Does anyone else get annoyed when people ask "are you very tired?" "are you really uncomfortable?"

Do I LOOK really tired and uncomfortable?! Am I giving off a haggered appearance right now!? Because that's what those questions imply to me!!!


----------



## nimbec

Yup Doggylover I hate the comments - the best was yesterday when I was hobbling on crutches a lady said to me gosh you look huge such a big baby in there causing you not to be able to walk! Oh well dear it will be all over soon and you will get back to LOOKING like normal! I was like WTF grrrrr felt like saying stupid cow baby's actually small & I have a fractured spine and I actually thought I looked good today grrrrrr I had makeup on and was dressed nicely!!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop back in to see how everyone is doing, now I have a little more time :flower:

Nimbec, sorry to hear you are having a rough time, you poor thing :hugs:

UKgirl, is that naughty baby of yours still breech then? Mine still keeps flipping between head down and sideways, hoping he locks in head down soon as the sideways position invariably makes me throw up after eating a proper meal, too uncomfy lol!!!

Cherry, sorry to hear you are feeling a bit crook, maybe your BP has dropped a little? That always makes me a bit woozy.

Hope everyone else is well, looks like I have about 8 million pages to catch up on, talk about ignorant, will promise to post more often now!!! My brain just doesn't work properly when I'm pregnant! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. But i found the problem lol it defo the heat. It's scortching outside right now so ive opened both windows pulled curtains over to block out the sun lol feeling much better now :) 

I've seen people mention UTI but i never knew exactly what that was lol. 

I think because we normally have the living room door closed because we had no heating kept what ever heat we had in the room lol. no where i always never felt the cold and ryan did :| lol 

how i hate when people say something like that. But i have to say people have said to me oh look at you belly is defo growing or its wow you've got so big. I just smiled and say yep. try my best to keep a straight face. but i think there is a point it bothers me lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump mine went from managable to very painful over 2 or 3 weeks so if you do start to suffer badly tell your midwife, sometimes they induce you early if you are in lots of pain. 

Doggylover, I don't get asked if I feel that way, I get TOLD I look tired and uncomfortable lol! Usually in a sympathetic voice! :/ 

Dan-o!!! hello :) Sorry our baby is being a monkey like mine!! My little guy keeps flipping too but he has a very hard bum (the midwife's words) so they can't tell yet if he is upside down or breech hopefully I will find out next week, but he keeps stretching out and making me feel sick too. x

Nimbec I was in sainsburys just now, and I saw that they had some gorgeous baby clothes in tiny baby size, which is about 5lbs, they have small baby too 6-7lbs, the clothing I saw looked really comfy and soft and was £6 for a whole outfit. I was going to take a pic for you but people were around me and I didn't want to look weird!  If I were you I would go for the small baby clothing if you decide to buy some, after birth babies lay on weight very quickly xx 

Afm: Just got home from L&D assessment, I don't have pre-eclampsia but have to go back in again on monday for monitoring, I am a bit anaemic though and the swelling is due to me being on my feet so long during the day with my kids ect. They took bloods and tried to feel Ben's position but they didn't know which end was which, they said it feels like he has a very hard bottom which feels like his head so it might confuse midwifes. He kept wriggling away from the doppler, the poor midwife had to try for ages to get a reading, she called him a monkey haha, then she had upset him by prodding him so much he spent the next 30 minutes kicking the shit out of one of my hips hahaha.. So yesh Iron tablets for me! xx


----------



## doggylover

He has a very hard bottom!?!? What kind of weird thing is that to say about a baby?! Their bottoms are notoriously soft and squishee and lovely!! Glad to hear it's not pre-e though, that would not be good.

Dan-o, so glad to hear from you!!! Sorry to hear your LO is being a naughty one! Seems to be a bit of a trend on here at the minute!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yep I was going to say what Candy said. That while I hate when people ask me stupid questions, I hate it more when they just assign me things like that. "You must be sooo tired" "You don't want to go out tonight"... I always want to say "WTF would YOU know?" I am just generally sick of being asked the same questions over and over again "when are you due?" "Do you know gender?" "What's her name?" "Is it your first?" which then prompts all the "you have no idea..." comments... I get it from every customer so I am well and truly sick of it now. 

I don't have anything to sort out before I leave work. I was pregnant when we moved here so intentionally picked something nice and low stress. I have had plenty of high-stress, office type jobs in the past (publishing, events, commodities trading) so after those kinds of experiences I find I am quite good at picking the no-stress jobs :haha: So now I just leave on my last day and that's that. I don't get maternity leave so I am just quitting, so that's the end of my discount unfortunately. Its alright, I have plenty of spies there to tell me when things go on sale :haha:

I agree with you Candy about all the work that goes into having a shower. I know they are supposed to be thrown for you but it didn't really work out that way for me and so last week was really crazy and stressful for me and I had loads of cleaning and cooking to do. I already told me DH no way I am having a shower for the second baby. I don't even care if we get no presents, its better than all the stress and work. 

Oh yeah, and I got my snuza in the mail yesterday as a shower gift. I got the Snuza Hero because I liked the idea of the vibrating thing that tries to wake them before the alarm goes off, which I think is the only difference between the two. The monitor is so little which I am glad about as my one worry was that it would be really big and bulky for being clipped onto baby. But it is small and will be good I think. Makes me feel like I will be able to get some real sleep as it will give me some peace of mind. 

Glad you don't have preeclampsia Candy. And sorry to hear about your friend having a scary bleed Doggy Lover. Hopefully it all goes okay and she can hold onto baby for much, much longer!

Well, I better go get in the shower so I don't miss my bus for my second last day at work! Hope everyone has nice days!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, I think he is laying sideways so it is more his hip that they can feel.. Babies have quite boney bums at birth, it's only really after that they plump up a bit x 

Kristabelle I have been looking for a snuza go here in the UK but they are so expensive, they are very hard to come by too so I'm not sure if I''ll be getting one now, I generally wake up before feeds anyway, usually every 2-3 hours with my older 2 so I will wake up and check him regularly during the night. I would have been throwing my own shower too Kristabelle and in my own home so I can imagine how crazy it must be I just cba with it this far in to pregnancy, I can barely make the school run and try hard not to talk to people I can't imagine having to sit there and listen to the ''oh you look tired, you look fat, you're huge since I last saw you'' remarks lol .. I hope you make the bus and have a lovely day, it's evening almost now here.. well my day is over as my kids are home from school lol I'm glad to be sat down! xx


----------



## Steph82

Nimbec, people can be morons lol. I always hate those comments and especially on days that I actually feel good! Lol I've managed to just laugh it off so far but with hormones building ... Ahaha I'm like a ticking time bomb!

Candy, so happy to hear that it's not pre-e!!! Try to relax more (I know it's hard with Connie and Lucas running around. Tell Aaron to step up (or else he will have to rub your hoofs for the next few weeks).

Cherry, UTI is a bladder infection. You basically feel like you ALWAYS have to pee, and when you do go, it hurts! I used to get them a lot when I was younger, but nothing lately (thank god). I'm feeling similar to you though... At night I am constantly running to the bathroom! Ugh so annoying (especially considering te effort it takes to get myself out of bed lol).

DanO, glad to see your back!! 

AFM, I'm a little annoyed with OH today! I had asked him to find and order a baby gate (to sepperate the play room from the living room). Now, I asked HIM to do it, mainly because I have been doing EVERYTHING else and I wanted him to feel included. That was 6 weeks ago :growlmad:. I have reminded him since and he will tell me he found one but bla bla bla. IT'S A GATE not like buying a house! Just pick one and get it!!! Ugh! So with the babyshower this weekend, I wanted the gate up this weekend to put all the things in the room (and out of the nursery). I don't want the dog around the baby's stuff right now, so I really need that gate. 
Of course today I asked again if he ordered an his answer was: well no because I wanted us to look at the smaller one in the store and then we can order the longer one. WHY? IT'S A GATE!!! JUST GET IT! 
Ugh sorry, rant over! Now I will place the order today myself


----------



## Cherrybump

Ukgirl-- thanks hun i will if anything more happens. glad you dont have pre-e hun just keep an eye on it hopefully not much worse. Need to put your feet up. 

xxxx


----------



## lily28

Heya girls! How are the babies?

Candy so glad you are pre e free!!!

Steph, omg I totally get you! Men are like that, I had the same trouble with DH and the car seat. Eventually I picked up the car seat myself, DH can't do anything, except joke around and foot the $$$.

Kirsta, yay on your (second) last day at work!
I don't know what snuza is, I will google.
I didn't have a shower because the weather was awful, and everyone was sick, and I didn't want the flu as a present.

Doogy
Bleh at the people who say random BS, I can't stand them, I hear all kinds of stupid stuff and I just roll my eyes. Yes I do get a lot of "You must be very tired" comments, as well as " you must be bloated" "sleep deprived" or other stuff like that. I'm like "nope I'm fine, I sleep like a baby, my back is fine, I have energy, not bloated, in fact I'm better than ever" and they look at me as if I'm an alien. I don't mention blood coming out of my pooper (bad piles) for my good manners, but generally I'm really just fine.
On the other hand dh and my parents are not ok, at all. 
DH has developed IBS from stress, and my parents are not sleeping. I must be really thick skinned.

Dan O darling! Stick around, these are our last weeks, although I hope we will still be buddies after birth too!


----------



## nimbec

Steph men hey!! Yup my oh has not bought or even expressed an interest in anything! That is until I told him I had bought a pink car seat hahaha it took him 10mins to register what I had said lol my response well if you where so concerned about colour perhaps you could have had some input lol it's really black haha he's so funny about the image of his precious car it was such a good point to make! 

Kristabel yay for hero monitor I would have that one too apart from the cost. Great it was bought for you! Ladies in uk I got one for £55 ill post link if anyone needs to know. 

Lily they are conning out in sympathy for you hehe and great news you are feeling so good!! 

Candy phew about no pre e brilliant!!!! I second aeon massaging feet as part if a daily routine ;) 

Hi Dano great to hear from you! 

I've suddenly developed a temperature and a very raw throat this afternoon - hope this doesn't effect my c section date...

I should probably add that my oh is very excited to be a dad but has never been in to shopping he happily foots the bill tho ;) well not always so happily lol!! He will be a great dad as he is so caring and loving and also works from home a lot - not sure how this will work with a noisy baby but it will be interesting!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, 

Hugs to all those who arent feeling great, i feel your pain! Ive had a sicky tired week not helped by my breech baby whos legs are either side of his/hers head, how attractive that must be! 

Dan-o, nice to hear from you i think we were pregnant together with our first LOs?

Nimbec, hope you are feeling ok hun and the raised temperature isnt anything, you still have plenty of time before next week

Steph, you gotta love men for that kind of thing! If i ask the same thing more than twice i get accused of nagging lol, you just cant win either way!

Cherry, hope you feel better soon hun

UKgirl, glad you dont have PE, good that they are continuing to monitor you too

AFM Been trying to keep busy and DS entertained which isnt easy when all i want to do is sleep all the time, luckily OH has been home around 3pm everyday this week so i have been able to flake out for a bit then, hes off now for the weekend so very grateful for that. Ive come to realise this is actually the hardest time ever of my whole life! Glad its not for much longer! Tomorrow another fairly busy day, mums birthday, messy play with DS, then i have to make a birthday cake before we are going out early evening for a meal., its never ending! lol


----------



## Steph82

Lily and nimbec, I'm happy to hear, that mine is not the only one lol. 
Problem with mine is... He wants to be part of all the choices but can never make up his mind :wacko:. This is why I have ended up making all the choices. I figured a baby gate would be an easy one and he could feel like he was involved :dohh:. Apparently I was wrong lmao. Well I have placed the order and the gate will be here on Saturday for him to install :haha:

Lily, glad your feeling well but I hope your family is on the mend soon as well! Def try not to get sick this close to the end!!

Nimbec, I'm not sure what the regulations are but a fever before any type of surgery can't be good! The good thing is, you still have a week to get this out of your system! Call your MW just in case and ask what you should do!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls..just wanna update you and throw out a rant. 

Dr's appt went good. Had a U/S to see check cervix and fluid levels and cervix is soft and measuring at 27 mm and still dialtated to a 3. It has stopped so far with the meds. He said it could not progress anymore until full term or it could go as soon as i am off the meds. Both Emmaleigh and I are still doing great just chugging along so maybe this is one of those things that could not mean anything---I dunno. 


Now for my rant* I had to get school records for my DS who is with his dad right now and the teacher wrote a letter saying that He seems happy and in a good mood most of the time and plays with his friends more now that he is living with Dad. Then to top it off DD therapist will not release her records to me as my EX has temporary custody of them! WTF! I feel like nothing i am doing is going to get them back. I hate that my DH has to go through this shit of being lied on and nothing we are doing is showing how much we love and cared for our children. I am so fed up and at the point i want to give up. They all treat me like i am the woman who lets a man beat on her children and don't care. That is totally not true. If they only knew me they would realize DH is the poor soul people should worry about because i don't put up with anyones shit. (I don't beat him) lamo that came out totally weird. Sorry girls i am just having one of those days.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh no nimbec! I hope your fever goes down soon!

Steph Aaron does loads at home he's brilliant but the problem is his working hours, he works from 4am-9am and then again at 4pm-8pm so basically when I need help with the kids he's at work! lol But on the weekends he gets up and does breakfast and tidies up while I have a lay in which is sweet. 
Aaron says he hates baby shopping but he puts a baby voive on and says stuff like ooooh look this one has a raffy on it (giraffe) or nelly (elephant) haha, he says he doesnt care what I buy but if I go to buy something he'll be like.. oh really? that one over there is better haha.. In fact it was really cute today, I was going to buy a taggy with Benson's name on it but Aaron wouldn't let me because it was a lady who makes them from home and he was worried the tags would come off in Ben's mouth! cutie!!

Talking of Aaron he's such a pain in the ass!!! He was bored while we were having tests done today and started playing with the bed, he was lowering it and raising it.. then he started trying to lower the back and I remembered that poor woman on OBEM who's bed collapsed when her OH tried to lower it so I told him off.. then he sat there farting really loudly!! I was in stitches, praying they didn't smell when the midwife come back hahahaha... I can't take him anywhere!!

Lily - tell your DH that peppermint tea is brilliant for IBS, I'm allergic but I know lots of others who has IBS and swear by it ... or peppermint sweets x 

Melissasbump it's great that you can get some help from DH over the weekend, I was really bad earlier and put Alice In Wonderland on for the kids and slept for an hour in the front room chair while they sat next to me watching it hahaha.


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown sorry I didn't reply to you we must have posted at the same time.. 

I'm pretty sure that even though your children live with your ex you still have shared parental rights to them, which means you have to be involved in decisions regarding big changes in their lives, including you have right's to medical notes and decisions and school stuff. Do you know if you have any parental right? or parental responsibility? As long as your name is on the birth certificates, which it definitely is! And your PR hasn't been revoked you still have rights to the children even if their dad has custody. Trust me it's what is sticking Connie to her dad. I didn't put his name on Luke's BC so he has no rights for Lucas lol. Check that with your attorney. It's not fair that you are refused information regarding your own child's medical health!! That is totally unfair!!

I hope your cervix stays shut for a few more weeks! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Does anyone else get annoyed when people ask "are you very tired?" "are you really uncomfortable?"
> 
> Do I LOOK really tired and uncomfortable?! Am I giving off a haggered appearance right now!? Because that's what those questions imply to me!!!

No one has asked me, really, but the coworker who told me daily for about 15 weeks whether I looked "pregnant" or "just fat" has now moved on to telling me daily how "miserable" I look. I think I mainly look miserable because I'm at work and I hate this place. :nope: I've honestly felt pretty well until the last few days and now I think baby is engaging and my cervix is effacing or something because my hoo-ha feels like it's going to fall off every time I stand up. :haha: But other than that and having a huge parasite in my belly and my toddler only letting me sleep 3 hours a night, I'm fine, really! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> For the experienced moms: this will sound stupid... But what do early contractions feel like?? Are they just like mild period cramps?? I feel like, I would have no clue if I actually had them lol

Mine started as pretty mild/moderate period cramps, yes. But very, very, very quickly escalated to um... unmistakeable. :haha: I think I'll probably miss very early real contractions this time since I've been having crampy BH contractions at times. Not a big deal (for most) if you miss them because (statistically) you'll still have a few hours to get to the hospital after they escalate to unmistakeable. :thumbup:

From what I understand, the length of my active labor with my first was pretty "typical" for a first timer (about 10 hours). I was 10cm dilated about 5 hours after my contractions had reached the I-can't-do-_anything_-other-than-focus-on-making-it-through-this-contraction stage. And there was no denying I was really in labor for a couple hours before I reached that point. It should go without saying that everyone is different but I'll say it anyway just so no one jumps down my throat. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> mommabrown sorry I didn't reply to you we must have posted at the same time..
> 
> I'm pretty sure that even though your children live with your ex you still have shared parental rights to them, which means you have to be involved in decisions regarding big changes in their lives, including you have right's to medical notes and decisions and school stuff. Do you know if you have any parental right? or parental responsibility? As long as your name is on the birth certificates, which it definitely is! And your PR hasn't been revoked you still have rights to the children even if their dad has custody. Trust me it's what is sticking Connie to her dad. I didn't put his name on Luke's BC so he has no rights for Lucas lol. Check that with your attorney. It's not fair that you are refused information regarding your own child's medical health!! That is totally unfair!!
> 
> I hope your cervix stays shut for a few more weeks! xx

No i still have rights to them. I never lost my rights and that is what i sat there and argued with the DUMB BITCH about for over an hour! So low and behold i had to call my attorney who has to call his attorney just to get some damn medical records that may or may not even help me out( and i still don't have them because HE has to go sign this medical release!) !!!! I feel like i am being pushed as far out of my children's lives as possible! I didn't want to put my Ex's name on Brandon's BC because we were already separated but they would not let me divorce him while pregnant because they said it was because of my hormones. Shit i didn't want to be with him at all as soon as i had him down to the attorney's office i went to hurry up and divorce him. So because we were married that is how it went. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle: that was a smart plan to pick a low stress job when you moved! I'm impressed with that forward thinking! And that'll be great to be able to just walk out tomorrow and go "see ya!" Without having to worry whether you have everything sorted- a lovely way to end! Glad to hear the snuza is nice and small, it's so hard to tell from the pics!

Steph: men = procrastination and unable to do anything properly without guidance. I'm the same, we have our gate up at the bottom of the stairs to keep the dog away from the baby's room so I think it's a very sensible idea. Annoying that dh has been so slack on it :growlmad: I have asked my dh 3 times now to check with his sister if she is still getting us the gift she said she would, or do I need to get it myself, and he still hasn't done it. MEN :growlmad:

Lily: you are getting the exact same comments as me, and I respond the same way "nope I'm great thanks!" I think I'd have to be dying/in labour before I admitted feeling any tiredness etc to general people because they just assume being pregnant means you are a mess. And generally (some days excluded :haha:) I am totally fine. And my dh has started getting heartburn, really badly, and has never had it before! I'm glad he's not the only family member footing the sympathy pregnancy symptoms! I find that bit quite funny tbh! 

Nimbec: :haha: at your getting one over on oh with saying the car seat is pink! That'll teach him for being a slacker! Can you post the link for your snuza pretty please? I see so many varying prices, and £55 sounds a good deal so I'd love to get that one! Sorry you feel crappy :hugs: hopefully you'll be fighting fit for next week! 

Melissa, I honestly don't know how anyone who has LOs already is coping! I am doing well, but I know if I had a LO to care for I would be an exhausted wreck (as well as a huge whale!) so it's no wonder you are feeling the strain. That's great about dh being able to come home early and be off at the weekends to help give you some down time, make sure you use it to rest up and pamper yourself!

Mommabrown: I'm glad to hear your appointment went as well as possible, and the meds are doing their thing and keeping you and Emmaleigh nice and safe for now. Huge :hugs: about what's happening with your ex and the kids. This whole situation should never have come about, and for your ex to do it all while you are pregnant is just vindictive, petty and pathetic, trying to make himself seem important in everyone's lives. 

Candy: what job does Aaron do if you don't mind me asking? Those hours he works suck! But at least he's able to be home with you during the day, and when benson arrives he'll not miss out on the "awake" times and just get the crappy night shift :haha: 

Littlespy: you make me laugh! You always seem so upbeat about everything!! (Well, clearly your coworker doesn't think so. I think you should say "you'd look miserable as well if you had to listen to you all day." That'll shut her up!) and I sincerely hope your hoo-ha does not fall off anytime in the near future :rofl: 

Afm, I am actually tired today! I really haven't been tied at all unless I've been doing something major (like not sleeping all night then having parents evening!) so today is the first time the third trimester tiredness has really gotten to me. I hope it leaves again, I don't want to feel like this for the next four weeks!!! 
Also, weirdly today my whole lady area haha:) went numb! I guess I had been sitting funny and when I got up it was numb and felt so weird! I'm hoping that this natural numbness comes during labour again so I feel no pain....wishful thinking?!


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown said:


> but they would not let me divorce him while pregnant because they said it was because of my hormones. :

I think that is one of the most insulting things I have ever heard. Like a woman can't make a rational decision when she is pregnant? It's all just because of hormones? If someone had said that to me I would have murdered them, although I'd probably have gotten away with it by blaming it on my clearly out of control pregnancy hormones. What a total pile of shit.


----------



## Mommabrown

doggylover said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> but they would not let me divorce him while pregnant because they said it was because of my hormones. :
> 
> I think that is one of the most insulting things I have ever heard. Like a woman can't make a rational decision when she is pregnant? It's all just because of hormones? If someone had said that to me I would have murdered them, although I'd probably have gotten away with it by blaming it on my clearly out of control pregnancy hormones. What a total pile of shit.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Yeah tell me about it. I could see the headlines now: Pregnant woman goes on murdering spree because judge won't let her divorce psycho husband! Bahahhahah. That is how F'd up the system here in the states are though. :nope:


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> For the experienced moms: this will sound stupid... But what do early contractions feel like?? Are they just like mild period cramps?? I feel like, I would have no clue if I actually had them lol
> 
> Mine started as pretty mild/moderate period cramps, yes. But very, very, very quickly escalated to um... unmistakeable. :haha: I think I'll probably miss very early real contractions this time since I've been having crampy BH contractions at times. Not a big deal (for most) if you miss them because (statistically) you'll still have a few hours to get to the hospital after they escalate to unmistakeable. :thumbup:
> 
> From what I understand, the length of my active labor with my first was pretty "typical" for a first timer (about 10 hours). I was 10cm dilated about 5 hours after my contractions had reached the I-can't-do-_anything_-other-than-focus-on-making-it-through-this-contraction stage. And there was no denying I was really in labor for a couple hours before I reached that point. It should go without saying that everyone is different but I'll say it anyway just so no one jumps down my throat. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup:
For whatever reason, I still live in this delusional state, that I may "miss" labor ahahah. 
I had some very very mild period like cramping last night and thought: oh wow, what if these are early contractions :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown your system is so backwards, sorry! I've never heard of a mother being refused her own child's records!! Not unless the mother was severely dangerous to her child and had lost PR. :/ Your attorney should fix it!! And as for being refused a divorce because of pregnancy hormones, I agree with Doggylover about it being the most insulting things I've ever heard too! 

Doggylover he works at FedEx in the warehouse unloading and loading the trucks. xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> For the experienced moms: this will sound stupid... But what do early contractions feel like?? Are they just like mild period cramps?? I feel like, I would have no clue if I actually had them lol
> 
> Mine started as pretty mild/moderate period cramps, yes. But very, very, very quickly escalated to um... unmistakeable. :haha: I think I'll probably miss very early real contractions this time since I've been having crampy BH contractions at times. Not a big deal (for most) if you miss them because (statistically) you'll still have a few hours to get to the hospital after they escalate to unmistakeable. :thumbup:
> 
> From what I understand, the length of my active labor with my first was pretty "typical" for a first timer (about 10 hours). I was 10cm dilated about 5 hours after my contractions had reached the I-can't-do-_anything_-other-than-focus-on-making-it-through-this-contraction stage. And there was no denying I was really in labor for a couple hours before I reached that point. It should go without saying that everyone is different but I'll say it anyway just so no one jumps down my throat. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:
> For whatever reason, I still live in this delusional state, that I may "miss" labor ahahah.
> I had some very very mild period like cramping last night and thought: oh wow, what if these are early contractions :haha:Click to expand...


Braxton Hicks....trust me you will know you can't miss it. They start out like that and then they get really strong then go back down. 

Little Spy that was a great labor:thumbup:...my first was 29 1/2 hours long before I had to go back for a C-section.


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> mommabrown your system is so backwards, sorry! I've never heard of a mother being refused her own child's records!! Not unless the mother was severely dangerous to her child and had lost PR. :/ Your attorney should fix it!! And as for being refused a divorce because of pregnancy hormones, I agree with Doggylover about it being the most insulting things I've ever heard too!
> 
> Doggylover he works at FedEx in the warehouse unloading and loading the trucks. xxx

Agreed the system sucks here. I just hope my attorney can set everyone straight! I couldn't believe i was being refused this. I am still mind boggled over this shit today. And if i was ever dangerous about anything with my kids it would be to the point of loving them to much or being way to over protective. I really don't think these people care all they see is a mother who lost her children and that is it i am labeled as a shitty mother.


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown I think that people see that you've had your kids removed and label you without knowing the facts, I have a friend of mine, her little girl went to run out in the busy road so she grabbed her and slapped the back of her hand and told her off, like most mothers would do, but someone who saw her do it called CPS and reported her and now her kids are in foster care and she only gets to visit them a few times a week. It's really sad too because people were talking behind her back about how there must have been more to it for CPS to remove them. But it really was that simple! People are too quick to judge IMO! x


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Candy. That is sad she lost her child over that. I would have worried if she hadn't because any parent in their right mind would have done the same thing.That is what people do they find someone going through a rough time and think they know it all. I hate gossipers! The truth to the whole matter is Ds was pissed off because he was made to mind and HIS dad made up a huge lie and thats that. His teacher in court said Brandon was afraid for me---I was like for what I have never been abused neither have the children and its all because of the shit his dad told him to say.


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> mommabrown I think that people see that you've had your kids removed and label you without knowing the facts, I have a friend of mine, her little girl went to run out in the busy road so she grabbed her and slapped the back of her hand and told her off, like most mothers would do, but someone who saw her do it called CPS and reported her and now her kids are in foster care and she only gets to visit them a few times a week. It's really sad too because people were talking behind her back about how there must have been more to it for CPS to remove them. But it really was that simple! People are too quick to judge IMO! x

That is ridiculous!! I wonder if the person who called CPS even has children. 

Mommabrown, I'm so sorry this is all happening right now. I wish the system worked better and was fairer. You ex sounds so manipulative and horrible getting your children to lie in court. What kind of lesson is that to be teaching them?! Even if it doesn't seem like it I am sure that the things you are doing to get them back will eventually be recognized. I read a quote once that said "It is the greatest of all mistakes to do nothing because you can only do little - do what you can" :hugs: And you are doing everything you can, and it will all add up in the end!

Nimbec I love your story about the pink car seat! I moan all the time for my DH to even flick through one of my childbirth books. I asked him the other day if his plan was to start reading it once I am in labor. :nope: Men! 

Little Spy I agree that your labor story sounds quite appealing! I really hope I don't have one of these labors that goes for days and days.

I am completely exhausted tonight and cannot be bothered to make dinner at all. LO being all up in my rib cage is not helping me get off the couch to get it started either. Blah!

Where has Maybe Soon gone? I hope everything is okay.


----------



## kirstabelle

How weird are my tickers today! 35 weeks with 35 days to go...


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> How weird are my tickers today! 35 weeks with 35 days to go...

Tell that little lady to move down!! Grayson was right in my ribs yesterday... But usually I can get him to relocate by switching positions. He still sleeps through the night and is active during the day... I don't know how I could function at work if he kept me up at night.

I was also wondering about Maybesoon!! It always makes me worry, when one of us goes MIA for a while.


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> For whatever reason, I still live in this delusional state, that I may "miss" labor ahahah.
> I had some very very mild period like cramping last night and thought: oh wow, what if these are early contractions :haha:

Every time I have a twitch now I am convinced I'm in labour!

Candy: goodness, I didn't know we even had fed ex over here! Shows what I know (ie not much :haha:)

Also, I was saying to my SIL the other day (and she agreed) that although we would both smack our children, and have both smacked my nephew, we would be very loathed to do it in public no matter what a child did, because of people who phone social services. The whole thing is a joke. There is a hell of a difference between smacking the back of a child's hand and beating them.

(Not just jumping on the bandwagon here, promise!) I was also wondering about Maybesoon last night. I get scared when we don't hear from someone and assume they have gone into labour!!

Also...I just want to say...

*MY BABY IS DUE THIS MONTH!!!!*

Not that I'll have my baby this month no doubt...


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle it was a girl who didn't like her, she saw the importunity to get her and she did. Really sad! 

Doggylover it's that age old spanking debate, it's a hot topic on parenting forums and usually sparks arguments lol, I personally don't slap my kids at all, I use timeouts and find them very very effective BUT when they were little and continuously going for the iron, oven, running off ect, I have slapped the backs of their hands. I think sometimes it's not enough to just say no and offer a reason, there's no reasoning with an overly curious 2 year old! lol. 

I noticed maybesoon usually comes on on the weekends so hopefully she'll pop up tonight or over the next two days and fill us in with whats been happening! I hope all is well with her. 

This morning is the morning where the kids in Luke's class go to the library... thanks to my pregnancy hormones a morning that would have been managable for me has left me filled with dread and what if's.. I now loathe this day!! To top it off he didn't kiss me goodbye :( 
Connie fell over on the way to school and cut her knee but it was too low down for me to reach so we had to go all the way to school with her knee bleeding.
Horrible morning so far, I can not wait to have them home for the weekend


----------



## ukgirl23

YAAAAYYYY!! for baby being due this month Doggylover!!! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow hasnt this year just flew in already lol. You never know Dogg baby might come early lol.. 

Im early start of next month but i hope she does come just that little early so i dont go over lol getting super furstated as i cant get my socks on and trying to get my shoe on the left foot seems so impossible :( I but mind being pregnant and feeling her wriggling around but there is only do much i can do now lol Feeling so lazy even though im the one who does all the cleaning up :(.. 

Wow that doesnt seem fair at all. America system is super screwed.. Sorry to hear your having a difficult time getting to files hun. I think people see what they wanna see but they never look for the bigger picture. I hope you manage to get it all fixed out and your kids back. Must be so stressful aswell as being pregnant :( :hugs:

Afm: ive got my first parenting class today at 2pm. Has anyone else has theirs yet. Just wondering what to except lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump, I can't wear socks anymore :( my feet are too fat! lol That is so exciting about your class today! I was going to do them but they run on weekends and we have the kids then.

Is it weird that I just got super excited about about a new toilet bleach with baking soda just now? I think I've been a SAHM too long :/


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies just a flying visit as my throat and cold is making my head spin! Grrrr it best hurry up and go before next week!!! 

Mommabrown I'm so so sorry you are having to go through this!! It's sooooo wrong!!!!! Hopefully eventually they will see through the manipulative ******* 

Candy sorry you are having a crappy start to the day! Poor connie bless her I'm sure a&e will be proud showing her war wound off in school. 

Doggylover yay for being due this month!! Wahoooooo! 

Well one if the girls I know in the village had her baby last night. She was at clinic with me Wednesday scanned and told baby was about 9pounds well she ended up with a c section as he was a wopping 11pound 12oz OMG!!!!!!!! That's nearly a stone!!!! And my friends baby that is 12 weeks old weighs only slightly more eeeek!! 

I also hope we hear from maybesoon ....fx all ok and she is just busy! 

Hope you all have a good day I'm staying in bed and wallowing in self pitty!! Off to make some hot honey & lemon juice seeing as I don't think we can take anything else....oh and I'm on the paracetamol to keep temp down!


----------



## nimbec

Candy that is ment to say 'she' not a&e bloody predictive text!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww feel better soon Nimbec :(

Thanks ukgirl really nervous about going. im one of those people who if you plan to meet up with for the visit time is all nervous and shy but then after the second time im this whole different person lol.. dunno why i get like that lack of confidence i think lol.. 

Poor you what shoes do you wear if you dont wear socks lol. Im fussy burger when i wear shoes cause i can always fit into leggins lol so if these cheapy looking uggs form matalan that need to be replaced lol or those flats (i call the pumps but other people call them dollie shoe or ballet shoes) lol. they just have so many bloody name now xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

I guessed that Nimbec after 5 minutes of rereading my post to see if I had made her knee sound worse than it was haha! Glad you are resting and taking paracetamol for the temp. Hopefully in a day or 2 you will feel better xxx

Cherrybump, I used to be like that but I took my kids alone to all the play groups round here and made some amazing friends there, other ladies at the groups are usually really friendly and chatty so after about 5 minutes you're usually deep in conversation with someone xx 
I wear the cheap ugg boots, I was wearing hi tops but Lucas and I went walking across a field to see some cows and they got covered in mud :/ I might change to ballet shoes as they have a bit more heel support to them. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Here's hoping i pop out my shelf after few minutes. waiting for 1pm to hit so i can get myself ready to walk down lol xx


----------



## nimbec

Good luck cherrybump you'll be fine :) 

Sorry candy I bet u panicked lol bloody predictive text lol! 

Ok so for all you experiences mums I need to buy a baby monitor so if I'm out of room I can hear baby and hear snuza alarm go off - I really don't want to spend lots and my head is spinning today so can't be bothered to trail through 100's reviews...any recommendations? A room thermometer on it would be nice too!


----------



## Mommabrown

Morning girls! After a good yell and several tears shed yesterday with DH I am in a better mood. I know as a mother I will fight tooth and nail for my children. I could never suspect a good mother of putting her child in harms way intentionally and being okay with that. Everyone has their opinions and I think that I just have to let them go and not be so emotional when people are being close minded douches. 

Doggylover woooo hoo about only having one month left!

Cherry bump I wear slippers! Bahaha anything I can slip my feet into without having to bend over is gamebfor me. When I wear my tennis shoes DH has to help me put them on and tie them.

Ukgirl i hope connie is feeling better after a little bit of mommys loving. My youngest Ds always needs mommy's kisses when he has an owie even being almost 7yrs old.

Nimbec I hope you get to feeling much better before your lo arrives. Take the day to lazy around and get lots of rest! I fear this baby will be a good 8-9 lb er as she was weighing almost 6 lbs in the ultrasound yesterday and i still have about 5 weeks to go! Yikes!!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i feel hope-less just trying to pull them on lol I post a little progress pik up on the bump im pretty sure im drop so im guessing thats why its making it harder for me lol. 

Momma just remember your a strong person and you'll get through. xxxxxx

Here my little pik lol
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mommabrown

Cherrybumpb my belly has dropped too. I am so big that people now stare at me as if I am walking around with her head hangin out of my vagina! Bahaha. Hang in there hun!


----------



## nimbec

Cherrybunp gorgeous bump and def dropped :) 

Doggylover I can't make the link work for some reason but I paid £52 from amazon for snuza and its still available at that price :) it will be here soon so ill take piccys :)


----------



## doggylover

Candy: totally agree about sometimes there is no reasoning with a little one! My newphew is only 20 months and is starting to know when he shouldn't do something, but reasoning is still far beyond his reach lol! A swift kick to the bum usually does it :haha: (obviously a joke!!)
Also, I am OBSESSED with baking soda. I think it's the most wonderful invention. Pretty much nothing it cannot be used for!

Cherry good luck at your parenting class! Hope it all goes well! We aren't going to ours because my SIL said they are rubbish at our hospital and there aren't any others nearby us. And yep, you have definitely dropped!!!

Nimbec: I DO NOT NEED TO HEAR STORIES ABOUT BABIES THAT MASSIVE!!! :haha: It's too terrifying! Please keep those details quiet!!! Sorry to hear you feel rubbish today. Sofa day with Bentley, and lots of fluids. And thanks for the Amazon/Snuza info, i will get into that this weekend now I have been paid (my last full pay packet, sob!)

Mommabrown: Glad to hear you are feeling more upbeat today :hugs: That's the fighting spirit we like to see! And again...shhh! No talk about big babies! It's too scary! How big were all your others?


Afm: FRIDAY :happydance: Only one more week left of school as well, which is insane!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thank you ladies.

Class went really well met one of the scottish girls in my class :) learnt alot and some things i already new. It was my midwife who is taking the classes lol so i kinda felt she was looking at me to much an then moving to another girl who she takes lol. kinda like when you in school an your the teachers pet lol. but i enjoyed it.. 

Ohhh one more week Dogg' not to long now xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I promise I've read everything... but I can only pop on for a quick second! Thanks for everyone's kind words about the picture. I'll be out till probably Sunday night with the wedding madness, but I hope everyone has a lovely and restful weekend!! :flower:

Also, welcome back dan-o!


----------



## ukgirl23

yay cherrybump, see I told you you would be fine and make a friend! :) Glad that your enjoying it :) 

Doggylover I like to beat mine with sticks! (kidding) lol.. I aasked my MW while she was checking Ben's position if he felt like a big one, she said ''not at all'' yay!! no half rared baby for me!! 

Is anyone else having loads of braxton hicks? I have had a tonne of them lately the midwife said as long as you don't have a show, a loss or pain the you are okay but I have them almost all day now :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Doggylover mine oldest was 7lbs 8 ozs then oldest Ds was 7lbs flat and youngest was 6lds 14 ozs. So they were all in the 7 lb range. 

Ukgirl sorry about all your BH. Body is doing its warm up routine before kicking baby out. 

Oh cherry glad you found someone to buddy up with! 

!
Afn I went back to sleep after Ds went to school and had a long deep 3 hour nap and now I am loading up on puzza and hi-c punch.


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks :)

Im now having little cramping and lower back pain. not sure if its due to me just being lazy sob this week but today was the first time ive walked a distance all week. Kinda feels like im on a period you know when the pain is starting or easeing off. :S im lying on the couch just now and popped pillow under my bump. 

Defo picking up a ball to starting rocking myself on lol. give me something to help ease pain.. 

im not hungry i just ate like hour ago my last 5 slices of pizza lol. :S oh wells may have to find pain killers lol


----------



## ukgirl23

I might ask them to check my cervix when I go for my follow up app on monday so I can be sure these pain free tightnings arent doing anything they shouldnt be yet. Hopefully he's faking it and I will go over due and be all moany ;) lol

cherrybump maybe a nice bath would help hun? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Good idea ukgirl think i might just run one. ive taken some paracetamol. so hopefully it kicks in xx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry: If I were you I'd be convinced I was in labour. Any sort of pain I get now I am just sure that I am going. Wishful thinking though! Definitely a nice bath to help you relax and take away the pain. Very glad your class went well :)

Readytomum: have an amazing weekend at the wedding!!! I hope your toes don't get too cold in the flip flops!

Mommabrown: all your other LOs have been teeny! Hopefully Emmaleigh won't grow too much more and will take after her big brothers and sister!

Candy: no need to rub in that you're having a tiny baby ;) it'll only make me feel worse when mine is enormous :haha: you look pretty tiny yourself in all your pics, so I don't know where you'd keep a big baby!! 

Afm, after being so happy it was Friday, I cried the whole way home from work thinking that this time next week I would be leaving forever. Talk about a crazy pregnant lady!!! But I think it's just sunk in that I'm never going back, and as much as I moan, I really do love my job, and don't want to leave now!!!

Also, I am so ready for this baby to arrive. I'm not tired of pregnancy, I've been so very lucky throughout, I'm just sick of WAITING. And the not knowing when it will happen is killing me. I am a very scheduled, rigid type of person. I think that's why teaching suits me- I love having that structure. So not knowing what is going to happen and when is torture!! I'm 36 weeks, that's not quite term, but I know they would/should be pretty much perfect by now, and I want them out of there and in my arms!!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun. think those paracetamol have kick in lol feel better now. Beginning to think it could be that im feeling umm not constipated but need go do a ... lol but i seem to go do that alot :| *sighs* bowels are being so weird lol 

Im with you Dogg could do with her just coming already but id rather stick it out another few weeks. Ill be 35 weeks on sunday which im so chuffed about. 

Think i may go to bed early also feeling pretty tired also.
God if i went into labor now i think im freak out a little haha as i just had that first class today talking about labor and pains and pain relief. still going with gas and air. But if i do fine it little more pain that i can cope with ill take that Diophantine lol i know baby may come out tired but im rest assured with all those midwifes there she will get the help she needs to wake up lol. just so much to take in xx


----------



## lily28

Hope all of you ladies are ok, and the babies too!

I had a good laugh yesterday, I went to pick up my urine tests (I do them every 2-3 weeks because of a bad kidney, uti could cause kidney failure) yesterday and this lady in th elevator scolded me for being so young and pregnant. I told her I only look young, I'm not as young as she thinks. And she told me the ultimate mood enhancer for a poor old 33 year old who feels like her life is closer to the end rather than the beginning: "How old are you, 16-18 tops?" 

Muhahahaaa!!!!

My mom is now trying to convince me to stop telling my true age and try to pass as a teen mom to people, kind of 16 and pregnant , she is crazy.


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily that is funny but oh now rude of a complete stranger to judge you like that!!! It is good that you can see the positive side of it. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Haha lily how funny great compliment tho!!!! Although I agree very rude of the woman!! 

Cherry I have suffered hurrendously with constipation and last week I was in so much pain I thought it was labour....I was told to use dulcolax suppositories for instant relief and wow they are amazing!!!! Not pleasant to put in but within 20mins the deed is done lol !! I felt like a new woman & there is no risk to baby either. I hate lactulose it just makes me puke. Wish I had found these earlier as I stopped taking vitamin as the iron was making things unbearable. 

Hope you feel better soon! 

Hope everyone has a good day! My cold is rotten feeling very sorry for myself today lol plus can't really take anything grrrrr


----------



## lily28

Agreed, if I *really* was a young mom I would want people to respect my decisions and not judge me like that, in fact I see plenty of teen moms at the hospital and they are all very serious and responsible, more than me and they have my deepest respect and support. But it was very funny and it did make my day.

Nimbec I HATE Dulcolax with a passion. They are causing me pain in the abdomen, and I would never take them during pregnancy as I would fear they could jump start labor.
Lactulose sucks too. It just makes me bloated and I fart like am air baloon, and doesn't help poop. It just doesn't work for me.
I prefer my glycerin suppositories.
Glad Dulcolax helped you though! 
Ugh, hope you feel better with your cold. Of course you can take things that will help you feel better: chamomile, lemon / or vit c tablets, chicken soup, TONS of water etc. All work great ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

I found those pro biotic yogurt drinks kept me going daily vita vitae i think they are called... they are safe in pregnancy too. x


----------



## doggylover

I love the conversations us pregnant ladies have - how to make ourselves poop :rofl:

Luckily, I have had no real issues in that area and the preemptive bottle of lactulose that was bought at about 8 weeks is still unopened!! 

Lily that is 100% amazing to hear you look so youthful!! Now, this woman wasn't at the hospital to get her cataracts done was she?! :haha: ;) I'm only 26 and can't imagine anyone mistaking me for that young, and I've always looked a lot younger than I am. What's your secret?! After LO arrives I'm sure I'm going to need all the help I can get!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Aaron just asked me if Im a size 20 now.. I was a size 10 prepregnancy... i almost slapped him!!! Then he told me to man up as a cried in pain turning over in bed!!! Seriously this man is close to the cold shoulder!! Lol xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks lily :) I have to say honey and lemon is great but I'm finding it a bit sickly haha can never please a pregnant woman! I thought dulcolax was just a glycerine suppository? Mine certainly say that...I guess everybody's body is different tho and 100% if they don't agree don't take them :) I'm the same with lactulose hate the stuff hehe the stuff we chat about! 

I'm on those too Ukgirl :) 

Doggylover I'm so jelous of your normal bodily functions - you are very lucky hehe!! 

Well I've found out that if my lil boy gets taken to scbu then I won't get to see him for at least 4hrs :( so having chatted to others that have been through this I decided that I will only let oh see & be with him until I have been myself. Otherwise I will e insanely jealous and absolutely horrid to be around! So I told my mum this morning lets just say she was less than impressed - she said to me 'u should see my face right now!' I said tough its my decision you have a few days to get used to the idea Hahahaha OOPS!!!! 

Sweet pea how long did I have to wait to see your Lo?


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec maybe oh could be with him and give him the skin to skin contact he needs after birth and also take some pictures to show you while you are recovering? It muat be awfuling knowing you might not see him for the first four hours of his life! I really wish they put mums and babies in the nicu together those first few hours are so important. Even if he does go there though you knowbhe will be well cared for by the nurses and staff there. I cant believe how close it is now!! Exciting xx

omg im utter crap at reading this on my phone I just saw you meant only oh should see him not that oh shouldnt... ha sorry!! I agree with you.. You and oh should see him before your other family members!! Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry for typos im on my phone lol :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I think that is a totally reasonable decision on your part. I wouldn't want people seeing LO before I was able to either, apart from dh. It's important that you get a chance to bond with LO before anyone else does. I imagine if it were me and my mum had been to see LO before I was, then I would always feel that she got a chance to bond first, and if she said anything like "oh he's hungry" etc I would assume it was because of that. There are just some things that are too important.

Now this is kind of similar but not at all as important as baby's first hours, but I was thinking yesterday that if I end up having a c section, or even bad stitches and can't really walk far for a while, I would be gutted if when dh's parents came over they took the baby for a walk in the pram. Probably sounds irrational, but in my mind since we are the mummies, we should get to do the 'firsts' before other people!

Candy: Aaron deserves a punch in the face for that one!!!


----------



## lily28

I second Candy on the little yogurts, they do work! 
Doggy, i I don't do anything for my appearance tbh. I just have chubby baby face but over all I'm small, and I don't use make up or dye my hair, pretty natural. So many mistake me for a student (high school student that is). It comes handy in theaters and museums, sometimes with boat tickets too, I get student prices hahaaa!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover you know what I went through with my mother in law last time so Im extremely fearful of my new mil this time and totally understand your fears! I had an episiotomy with Connie and an epidural I was walking around an hour after having her... painfully but still... 2 days later I felt fine so hopefully you will be just as quick to heal. I already told Aaron the first few days will be just him me and the kids no visitors until Im ready. He agreed. Im very territorial over my babies since my past was so difficult. my mil brought a high chair for her home the other day and I freaked out at Aaron haha once I calmed down I saw I was being unreasonable but omg it is hard. xx


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> I thought dulcolax was just a glycerine suppository? Mine certainly say that...
> 
> Well I've found out that if my lil boy gets taken to scbu then I won't get to see him for at least 4hrs :( so having chatted to others that have been through this I decided that I will only let oh see & be with him until I have been myself. Otherwise I will e insanely jealous and absolutely horrid to be around! So I told my mum this morning lets just say she was less than impressed - she said to me 'u should see my face right now!' I said tough its my decision you have a few days to get used to the idea Hahahaha OOPS!!!!

Oh I thought the tablets, which are effing impossible, they cramp me like wow!:nope: Suppositories work nicely, and most importantly immediately:thumbup:.

Oh so sorry 4hrs sound like a lot, but think these: you will be tired so you will get some sleep which will be precious as you need lots of energy for the days ahead, baby will be sleepy too, and not hungry as they are still full from the belly(stomach filled with amniotic fluid), and the docs will need to check baby out/examine.

I want baby to be with me 24h to establish BF but I talked to a BF consultant and she says not to worry even if I don't see the baby the first day at all, there is lots of time to establish BF. 
Fortunately hospital's rule is baby is with mom all the time, and mom is responcible for the baby for feedings, changing, bathing etc. Unless of course someone is not well (baby or mom), but generally their policy is to let moms with the babys.
I want to know more details from the midwives of course, especially what will happen during visitor hours, if they can take him somewhere else while visitors come because I'm afraid they will spread their germs to my little one. :cry: Also who looks after the baby if I need to get a shower/poop/brush my teeth etc? I will pack my sling of course and baby wear immediately but showering and pooping with a newborn must be a challenge.


----------



## doggylover

Lily, I also have wondered what happens when you need to go to the toilet etc!! I will wait to shower until dh is there and can have LO, which I think will work well as I get a few minutes to clean myself, and he gets some time alone without me watching him like a hawk!!! But when he's not there and I need to pee...what do I do with the baby?! I'm not comfortable _at all_ with the thought of leaving the baby, even with a midwife, which I know is totally irrational, and I think comes down to me being a total control freak. So I guess I'll just hold it all until visiting time lol! We are very lucky in that all our hospitals operate a rooming in policy - unless LO needs taken to the nicu, or mum I guess, then they are with you from the second they arrive.

Candy: it's hard to see people's kindness and excitement as a good deed sometimes. My mum and dad have lots of baby stuff for my nephew which they'll use, which I'm fine with as I already know it all. But I would hate if mil went and bought loads of stuff for her house without asking me what I wanted or what was ok. 

I'm really starting to get the sense that I am, in fact, totally insane :haha: I like everything to be the way it is in my mind, and everything needs to be done to my (high!) standards! I'm worried that when LO is here I am going to make life difficult for dh by constantly watching over him and telling him he's not doing things "right". I don't want to be a crazy new mother :cry:


----------



## nimbec

Oh girls you don't know how relieved I am to hear you all saying these things I'm ToTALLY the same! 

I maybe able to help on the shower toilet issue tho - my friend just had a baby and the cots they are in have wheels on them so you purely wheel them in the room with you :) 

Mil's can be difficult I'm extremely lucky that mine is fantastic and will totally respect any decision rules or new mummy bonkers ideas I may have! My mother on the other hand will have her own opinions hmmm I intend to set them straight from the word go and then she will be brilliant! :) she is very much like me!! 

Gosh well oh has gone to the swansea football match. He was very sweet this morning and offered to make breaki sausages/poached egg & toast - our sat morning treat. But...all he ended up doing was putting the sausages on the grill pan (not even turning it on) before a work call took over grrrrrr so I made it, dragged him off phone to eat it and then he said he'd clean up Hahahahahahahahahahaha nope he's gone an the kitchen is a bomb site :( nice thought but grrrrrrrrrr!! 

Sorry rant over!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok.

Nimbec, sorry to hear you are still feeling rubbish, hopefully you will be feeling much better early next week and it wont affect the section date. 

Doggylover, re doing all the "1sts", i totally agree with you and and reasonable parents and inlaws should respect that, they got to do it with their own children and its our turn now. Me and my mum had quite an akward time when i first had H as i was really paranoid thast he would prefer her to me and she so wanted to help, she did respect our space though. They have a wonderful bond now and its lovely, i dont have the worry that if i leave him with her he will spend all the time crying for me as he has a great time with her. it was really hard in the beginning though and we had several heart to hearts over it, you probably will get those type of feelings aat some point but stick to your guns. 

UKgirl, how rude of Aaron! lol hope you gave him a clip round the ear for that comment! 

Lily, having a section last time i was bed bound for 1st 24 hours so going to the toilet wasnt an option anyway but they were literally metres away anyhow. Also my OH was there the majority of the time so dont recall having to leave the baby, oh other than my 1st shower as OH had to help, Harrison was sleeping at the time and a MW watched over him. He slept the majority of the time in hospital i think, anyhow, i dont think you will have an issue!

AFM feeling pretty crappy today, woke up with severe period type cramping and its been a bit on and off all day, im also feeling sicker than normal, i dont really think its anything but im still a bot worried as its my mums birthday today and they are up in london so really dont want to worry her, plus they go away on hols on tues for 10 days! 
OH is here though, so im getting a bit of chill out time, i am getting a little paranoid though and everytime i go to the loo expect to see a bit of plug! lol


----------



## doggylover

I should probably just mention at this point that my mil is probably the most respectful person in the world lol! I don't know why I think she would ever do anything I'm not happy with, as she would be mortified if she did. She and FIL have already said when they fly over when the baby is first born they will stay elsewhere (with my parents) to give us our space. They are pretty wonderful, as nimbec says its my own crazy mother I need to watch out for. I see her do things with my nephew (for example let him down from the dinner table even when SIL has said no) that my SIL holds her tongue on and I know I wouldn't be able to. I'm pretty sure Simon and I are going to be very strict parents (but fun too!) and my mum loves her granny role because she doesn't have to do the strict bit, so she's one to keep an eye on!!!

Melissa sorry to hear you aren't feeling great at all. Take it easy definitely. I think we at all at the stage now where every twinge makes you think twice, but hopefully it's nothing and you will be right as rain again soon


----------



## kealz194

Hope everyone is doing ok! Lots going on with pains and aches I see! Its pretty much the same with not wanting to miss out on first time things as they get older too! My mil is taking Paige back to her house (for 1st time) as we've got plumber in tomorrow to fix heating system! She was like oh I'm going to take her to the play group at the top of my road! I was like errrrm no, no your not! I'm her mother and is like to be the one to take her to her first play group! My mum is the same as well! I think u need to set boundaries with grand parents, they like to undermine your authority! Nimbec sorry you will have to be away from your little man for so long! 
I don't remember if I told you ladies but we have officially picked the name! We have gone for James Denis Stephen Titchner! :) any way was just a quick pop in as we have so much to do, trying to get all rads clear and accessible for Monday and tomorrow we are taking our cats to a foster home till they find a perminant family so very emotional at the moment :( xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nimbec when my LO was born he was flopped up into my stomach for like 20 seconds - screaming - and the nurses quickly rubbed him down and the dr had DH quickly cut the cord so he could immediately be taken into the nursery room (a smaller 'room' that was attached to my room where the warmer and things were) where the NICU team were waiting to check him over. (Actually he came so fast they were running into the room a few seconds after he arrived!) I had DH, my mom, and my MIL with me when I gave birth (obviously not for everyone but it was perfect for me) and after the few seconds that he was laid on me the nurses scooped him up and took him to the little room and DH and MIL went with him and my mom stayed with me. In all the commotion I didn't even get to see his face so I had no clue what he even looked like yet but he did grasp onto my finger with his tiny hand right away which is so special to remember now! It was nice to have our moms there bc it was a scary situation to begin with and we each had someone for support after DS was born, my mom was there to stay with me while I got stitched up and MIL was there with DH while the NICU team checked him over, which I'm sure was nerve wracking to watch/wait for - as I would have insisted DH go with the baby and both of us would have been alone. 

Anyhow it seemed a lot faster and the only way I even know how long it took is because there are pictures of when he first came out and then him being handed to me the first time by DH and there is a clock right behind my bed in the pics! But it took 25-30 mins for them to bring him to me after he was born - and he didn't have any problems at all. That time was spent doing his apgars (8 and 9 at 1 and 5 mins) rubbing him down, getting a diaper on, and making sure he was maintaining his body temp/checking over his breathing and body systems. The NICU team is automatically paged for any birth under 36 weeks where I delivered, and while they checked him over they weren't needed at all after the initial check and left before I even held him the first time, after they came out and told me all was ok with him. MIL and DH took a ton of pics while he was in there being checked over which I adore now. DH walked him out and handed him to me for the first time, he was the first to hold him and I was second - and MIL even though she was in the nursery area I think understood I should be the first to hold him after DH thankfully :) (both her and my mom are really good about that kind of thing anyways though luckily!) the only time he was out of my room after that was for the nursery checks once a day and his hearing test and car seat test, and circ. The car seat test was longest (90 mins) and only because he was early. When he was handed to me the first time I bf'd about 15 mins later and he latched like a pro, no problems with that being delayed for about an hour after birth for us. 

I would think that after a csec, even 4 hours will go by very fast. By the time you get stitched up and settled in recovery, etc, you will prob be halfway done the wait already! It def didn't seem like 30 mins to me, more like 10!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks sweet pea that's a lovely account of what happened :) I'm really hoping that this will be the case for me and he is absolutely fine! As long as he doesn't need scbu he stays with me all the way through :) 

Thankyou!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

No prob nimbec - it can be nerve wracking having an early LO so if you have any other questions I'll answer the best I can!

I think at 36+ weeks your LO will have a GREAT chance of not needing any special care and I have everything crossed for you that all will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Speaking of early, DS was here in 3 days - eeeek! My home is ready but my head is soooo not! I think I'll be able to hold out til 36 at least though so we shall see - that's my goal for now anyway!


----------



## nimbec

Eeek sweetpea you are doing great holding on fx you make at least 36!! :) and thankyou!


----------



## doggylover

Sweet pea, I really enjoyed reading that story of your ds's birth, even though I'm not planning on letting this LO out in the next six days until they are considered term lol. It's great that even though he came early he was so perfect, and you got him with you pretty much straight after birth.

Nimbec, I am confident your little man is going to be perfect, and won't need to head anywhere near scbu, so the four hours aren't going to be an issue at all.

Kealz, I think James is a beautiful name, congrats on choosing! And if I'm right the middle names are family names? I think your oh is Stephen? I'm so sorry about your cats, that's sad news. I had meant to ask you about them, as my dad is convinced that our cat is going to smother our baby. Did you have the cats when Paige was born?


----------



## kirstabelle

James is a lovely name Kealz! We couldn't put it on our list as we have a close friend James and it would have been weird. Much weirder now as baby is a girl :haha:

Nimbec I am exactly the same. I am pretty sure I will be like some kind of rampant hormonal lioness of overprotectiveness as soon as baby is born. And I have the opposite situation as everyone else. My mum is the one who will let me do whatever I want and try out all my hippy ideas and what not and be 100% supportive. And she lives in Australia. :cry: Wheras my DH's parents run a childcare business from home and therefore know "everything". I constantly hear about how "lucky" I am about this, which is not really accurate as they seem to not agree with any of the things that are important to me and always make these "faces" about things. And they live 20 minutes away. :cry: I just know it is going to be a source of angst and I just don't want them around at all for the first few days because of it, but I know they will be salivating to be there ALL THE TIME with their ANNOYING ADVICE of how to do everything. I hope I go into labor on a weeknight at least so that they have to work :winkwink: Come on baby, lets have a Monday night labor please! :haha: One of DH's aunts said to me "you couldn't possibly have a better source of help and advice once baby comes" talking about my MIL and I got so pissed off that I was like "oh my mum is getting here about a week after LO arrives." I know it was mean but I just find it so insulting that my parents are just so shunned by his family in terms of their importance. Just because they don't live here means nothing. My mum gets here on April 22nd, but only for 10 days. I will probably be gripping her at the airport trying to drag her back to my house when it is time for her to go. At first I thought that by the end of the 10 days I would be ready for her to leave, but since third tri I have been so clingy with my dh that I know I will be like that with my mum. Hormones are so weird.

I better go get in the shower, get the day started... at um... noon :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz.. the name James is lovely xxx

doggylover I have to admit my new mil is also lovely and respectful but it was a bit... forward.. of her to buy a high chair when I will breast feeding for months and he wont be able to use it for a while plus she didnt ask me but if she had I could have told her I have a portable bouncy chair which we will be taking with us when we visit family and if he has some sort food he will be eating in there until he is about 10-12 months old. I hope she hasnt brought anything else for her home.. I guess we will find out tomorrow when we go visit her. 

I took the kids swimming today my foot was almost back to normal size after an hour it was lovely!!


----------



## doggylover

Candy, I'm massively impressed with your swimming! I am not the biggest fan at the best of times let alone now! Although I am so whale like it might just work...!!! Is this your mil first grandchild?

Kirstabelle, my SIL has a similar situation with her own sister. Her sister used to work in child care, so when my nephew came along she "knew everything" about how to look after a baby, and even said a few times to my SIL that my nephew preferred her, which upset my SIL no end. She also used to tell SIL she wasn't doing things right etc. but luckily, she had no real experience of kids over 12 months so its lessened now. 
But I imagine if your mil and FIL run a daycare then they will always know best.....
And if they are already making faces, rolling eyes etc, that doesn't bode well at all. You'll just have to lay down the law with them and be strict about what you want.

Afm, I have a hen party tonight. Luckily I am giving another girl a lift and she can't make it until later, so I'm basically just joining them for dinner which won't be so bad at all. Although I know nobody but the bride....but I can suck it up for a few hours!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, just popping in for a quick sec. Been in town today and now im just so shattered. Bought my gym ball so i can start boucning lol but the darn pump is useless so i blew it up buy blowing air into it myself lol. 

thanks for the info Nimbec ive started to add more water into my day lol see if that helps me out. should drink some coffee that seems to do the trick lol :S 

anyways hope your all well apart from all the pains and aches we're having. im also one for wanting to do all the first with my baby since she is my first also so im going to be mega fuss if anyone tries to take over. lol xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

oh dogg enjoy the hen party xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Yeh its her first and she wished hard for a boy -.- lol... have fun tonight! 

Im having intense BHs again this evening Im going to ask if they can check my cervix when I go for my follow up obs on monday so I can feel better knowing Im not dialating with them. 

I had a letter from babies new health visitor today... shes coming to meet me on monday morning and bring the redbook.. eeek yay!


----------



## kirstabelle

What's the redbook Candy?

Yeah the other annoying thing about the in laws interfering is that my DH gets annoyed when I get annoyed at them, so then it causes arguments between us. We barely ever argue so I hate that they cause arguments. :growlmad: 

Have fun at the Hen's Night Doggy Lover, that is good that its mostly just dinner. At least you will get a nice meal and not have to do any cooking or dishes! Plus, even though you know nobody the other girls will all be drinking and chatty, especially since you will be looking all cute with your bump so I'm sure it will be mostly tipsy ladies talking to you about LO and eating food, see, it will be nice :) and then you can shake things up with a quick spin around the pole :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Its like a little book with a red cover you record all your babies checks and progress and jabs ect in it... A little health record xx


----------



## melissasbump

ukgirl23 said:


> Its like a little book with a red cover you record all your babies checks and progress and jabs ect in it... A little health record xx

OOOOHHHH THE red book! lol! 
Thats really cool we dont get them here till we give birth!
My cramps/BH have been bad all day, making me very paranoid!

Doggy, enjoy your hen meal!


----------



## ukgirl23

I didnt get THEEEE red book with my other two as they were born in Norway so Im excited to get Bens on Thursday :D hehe It kind of hit me how close Im getting now Im meeting the HV and getting THE BOOK lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww, the redbook sounds cute! I don't know if we get something similar here? We don't have health visitors though. They have them in Australia. I wish they had them here, I think that would be really helpful. Here you're on your own. 

Hope your contractions ease off Melissa's Bump and UK Girl. And deffo hope they are not doing anything to your cervix! I had one at the end of my work shift yesterday that actually made me pause and hold onto the table. It went all the way round my lower pelvis and my back. It wasn't super sore or anything, but it definitely gave me pause. Maybe it was body's way of saying "time to go home and sit on the couch and stop walking about all flippin' day!" Good thing it was my last day :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle mine go for hours but not regular and only last less than half a minute but my goodness they are tight.. if they start to ache I shall go to l&d.. I learned last time round not to leave anything to chance lol... Do you have your own record book you can use to store up all the information? I had an additional one for each baby to put in pictures and write down first words and teethies xx


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies!

I'm exhausted after a hectic night of pole dancing and chatting up good looking men...

Oh wait...that's somebody else's night who isn't a big pregnant whale :haha: (and married of course!) I'm exhausted after sitting eating dinner :haha: had a lovely time, and the hen had a great time which is all that matters. I was driving some of her family to/from dinner, and one of them had two little girls and lives a few minutes from my hospital. I asked if she had given birth there.

Talk about putting my foot in it...she gave birth to her first baby there, who sadly died five days afterbirth because of medical negligence on the part of one of the midwives. I almost died when she told me, I felt AWFUL for mentioning anything. She's still (over 6 years later) in an ongoing lawsuit with the hospital. So, well done me for bringing that up :dohh:

My LO has moved dramatically I believe. I'm hoping they haven't decided a quick flip to a breech position is called for, as they have been head down for weeks, but this morning I am all lumpy, bumpy and bulgy in weird places, and I am getting something jammed under my ribs for the first time! Birthing ball here I come!

Kirstabelle, that's awful that dh gets annoyed when you are cross with his family. In a way it's understandable(I would at my dh) but then he has to realise with the baby it's you that is important and support you in whatever you decide, and its more important now t take care of his own family. Also :wohoo: for your last day at work!

Candy, I don't think that my hv will come to the house before the birth, so I wonder when I get my LOs red book...


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol dogg glad it went all well. Sorry to hear about the girl loosing her baby though :(

I also have my birthing ball at the ready. just need to get my self in the mood to use it haha. Feeling bit sleepy again today :S.. But Paige loves sticking all her bits out lol at least i know she is moving now until before lol. I know she's head down still as i can still feel all her hiccups down there. But she was lying side ways hope she turns to fully face the back which im sure she does depending on how im lying in bed :s. also thing she pops up when i use the hot water bottle just for the cramps i get though so i might have to use it less lol 

I actaully need to take today 35 weeks bump pik so im going to go and take a quick one lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

hello everyone.. 

Doggylover I don't know when they give them out in Ireland, In Norway we got a small card in a plastic wallet at their first appointment, I didn't think we would get the red book here so early. I'm a little excited and nervous, shall I show her the babies bed, his nappies and cute outfits or not? haha poor lady is going to be dragged around my flat and shown my other kids baby pictures like she's being welcomed to the family. Oh I hope it's not the same one Lucas had, she was so boring she was all speach therapy this and head measurements that... no fun!! 

Today I sobbed like a baby in front of Aaron because I tried to turn over in bed and my SPD locked all the joints in my pelvis mid turn and I got stuck, turning out of being on my back and onto my other side was so painful I screamed then cried for a good 10 minutes. Seriously embarrassing but I got the point of ..I've had enough now.. I'm going to tell my MW on friday and hope she can do something. It was the worst pain! 

Hope everyone else is doing well? Still no maybesoon?? :/ hope she pops on soon!!


----------



## doggylover

Cherry, my hiccups (well LOs!) are usually really low down too, but since last night the little sod hasn't had any for me to check whether they have really moved or whether they are just being what I call a "bulgy baby"!

Candy: you'll be able to gauge when the hv comes if she is a nice one who would be interested in looking at all the bits and bobs or whether she is going to be a grumpy one! Hopefully the former! Sorry your spd has been so awful lately. But not long now! (Don't kill me! I'm only joking!) hopefully your mw can do something to help. Is the band you got to wear not really doing anything? 

Afm, busy day, busy weekend actually. I seem to have been on the go non-stop! Now I'm off to bounce on my ball and force this LO to stick that head down as far as they can currently get it! :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend. 
So a little update from me, over the last couple of days ive developed severe swelling in my face and hands and just felt a little unwell. I went to my local walk in centre but it was a 2 hour wait so came home again and tried to ring the AAU, well ive left 2 messages with them and they still havent got back to me which im not impressed about. So this evening ive ended up going back to the walk in centre and saw a doctor, my blood pressure is going right up and got protein in my urine which along with my swelling could be pointing towards pre eclampsia, ive got to do another urine test in the morning which will confirm exact levels and go from there. Im glad that i wasnt imagining things but im a little concerned now! Being 35 weeks though i think the worst that will happen is that i will be monitored a little more closely and if necessary they may section me slightly early, but my parents are going on hols on tues and i dont want to tell them as it will only worry them!


----------



## ukgirl23

melissasbump, I had pre-eclampsia at the end of pregnancy with my oldest, they just done scans and blood tests every few days to check the blood flow to the placenta. If it gets too bad they deliver but usually ladies who get it right at the end get it only mild, so fingers crossed yours will be like mine and not get too bad xxx 

Benson is head down I feel him practice breathing and hiccuping a lot down there lol

I have the band but it hasn't helped much it only squishes me really. I went swimming yesterday which was amazaballs!! My foot went back down to normal size :D and my hips felt better but today my SPD has been terrible I thin it is because I stayed in bed a bit longer today. Laying down and resting makes it much worse. But I'm starting to worry now because I have most of the pain on my right side which is making me limp. 

Cherrybump can't wait to see your new bump pic. I have to upload a new one soon, haven't posted one here for a while.. buuuut... I did take a pic of my feet to show you all how bad they were... only because I find it utterly fascinating that they got so damn big!! 

You'll see what I mean by fat lady who washes with a rag on a stick... 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8518902083/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8239/8518902083_c38d718225.jpg[/url]
edema by candyandaaron, on Flickr[/IMG]


CHECK OUT THOSE HOOFS lol!!


----------



## doggylover

:shock: candy, your hooves are pretty impressive!! :haha: that cannot be pleasant at all :hugs: maybe more swimming would help? Although I'm sure if you are sore and achy dragging yourself to the pool might not be top of your to do list. Maybe a really deep bath? To splash around in instead?

Melissa: oh my gosh, that all sounds scary. I'm glad you persevered with seeing someone though, and hopefully the close monitoring will be able to tell you quickly if anything needs done ASAP. I did giggle at the phrase "they may section me early" as it sounds like they are sending you to a loony bin! :haha:

I am very annoyed with my SIL today. I don't know if I maybe mentioned last week she was going to come over just after Easter when she is on holiday from work, and I wasn't happy with that as I don't know for sure LO will be here, and if they aren't them the last thing I will feel like doing is entertaining her. If LO is here, she'll stay with my parents, but if not she'll stay with us and I just cannot be bothered with that. Well she text dh and said "is 8th and 9th ok to come?" And he text back saying "well, it might not be the best time" to which she informed him she'd already booked the flights :growlmad: I specifically told her when she was last over NOT to. And we assumed she wouldn't as she is so bad at organising stuff, but I am so annoyed with her for basically going against what we politely asked her. And she keeps saying "I'll stay with Sarah's parents, it won't be any hassle" but it will, whether LO is here or not. So not best pleased.


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover youfind the funny bits in our posts that most of us miss haha its great!! Must be the teacher in you!!! Talking of jobs... last week now!!! 
My hoofs do me proud in a sick kind of way.. I guess thats just the nurse in me... I once saw a guy with a meter of fence sticking out of his leg and was utterly impressed by it while everyone else didn't dare to look.. it was rather amazing. lol. 

well Im off to bed to endure a night of pain.... night everyone xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

I have severe baby brain doggylover I forgot to reply to your SIL rant... omg that is so rude of her!! If you know someone is having a baby around that date DONT invite yourself to stay!!! I dony know wats wrong with people sometimes! Its like my ex he books flihts then asks if it suits us and Im like well it has to suit us now doesnt it you prick! Well if you have your baby then or feel like its too much to handle she will have to stay in a hotel or bnb shes not you or your families problem. Has she even asked your parents if she can stay with them? She defo shouldnt have booked until she had asked you first now your in a terrible position xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies, it took a while, but finally caught up on all the chatter! It's been a busy weekend in here!

So the wedding this weekend was lovely, and the brides both looked stunning! The pregnant blob of a matron of honor looked pretty good too I think. :winkwink: I don't have any pics yet, but as soon as I do I'll post one. 

I was a bit dissapointed with some of our friends though who spent the night hanging out in the lobby instead of being social and dancing etc. I'm 8 months pregnant and I spent quite a lot of time on the dance floor--So what's their excuse?! I wanted to put in a good effort for my sister and not just be the kill-joy because I was pregnant. DH and I are quite annoyed with them. It was a lot of fun, although when I woke up this morning I was *awfully* stiff and tired! I had a nap this afternoon once we got home and I feel much better, so hopefully after a good sleep tonight I'll be back to normal.

ukgirl: sorry to hear your feet are still swelling up on you! I don't know if we get a "red book" equivalent here or not... I guess it's something I'll have to wait and find out about! I want to get one of the larger baby books where you can put photos in and tuck in report cards etc as they get older. My sister and I each had one that went from birth to grade 12. They were pretty neat.

doggylover: glad you had a good time at the hen night! I figured it wouldn't be as bad as you were thinking it would be. Re: something pushing in your ribs... that's how I know Peter is still head down! I have a foot that gets pushed up under the right side of my ribs all the time. I can feel a hard little bump there, and when I push it back I can feel it moving around! Also, your SIL sounds rather stubborn and I'm sorry she's being so pig-headed about visiting times. 

melissabump: I hope things get sorted out for you asap! That's terrible that they left you hanging like that without getting back to you. Hopefully it's not pre-e, but as you said, you're far enough along now that it should be ok anyway if LO needs to come sooner rather than later! Good luck at your appt!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: glad to hear the wedding went well and you enjoyed yourself, despite your friends being antisocial. I honestly don't know how you managed on the dance floor, that is hugely impressive! How did your shoes end up treating you? All work out ok in the end?

Candy: my parents offered for my SIL and mil/FIL to stay when they next come, so that's not a problem. They have stayed there several times before before we moved to our house, and my mum knows I don't want them here if LO has just arrived, but even still, it's the inconsideration of it all :growlmad: and why am I not surprised your ex does that sort of thing too?! Also, someone with a metre of fence? How does that even happen to someone? 
I have a pretty unusual/childish sense of humour, and find amusement in the slightest things :haha:

On the baby location front, we had a pretty severe case of hiccups between 3 and 5 am (I know this as it was one of those nights that you just cannot sleep) and they are still low on the left so its all good, definitely still head down!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover does it mean something if lo is on the left? All my los hung out on the right side and Benson is now head down and to the right... I think its why my spd on that side is worse. 

Aaron has taken time off work to make sure I cope ok on the school run since things with my hips have gone from bad to terrible very quickly. Im hoping to get crutches from the center today so I can cope better. I limp almost constantly now. Im scared that I still have 5 weeks left :/ 

Aaron has nicknamed me rice crispy hips hahahahaha because when I get up I snap crackle and pop!!! Sicko!!! Lol xx

Doggylover I dont know what to suggest to you regarding your sil. I just hope she isnt too muvh of a pain in the ass. xx 

Im off for a shower before heading to the day clinic for a follow up.. my hair is so greasy!! Damn hormones!! Role on april!! Hope you all have a lovely day xxc


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all.

Doggylover, glad you had a great time at the hen do!

Readytomum, glad the wedding went well despite the anti social friends, that really annoys me as well!

UKgirl, great hoofs! hope today at the clinic goes well

AFM Ive been asked to come in to hospital this afternoon to have tests and monitoring too for pre eclampsia, wish me luck ladies!


----------



## ukgirl23

Good luck melissasbump!! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Candy, I don't think it matters if they are right or left, I just know my LO is chilling on the left! As long as the head stays down i'm happy!!!

Good luck Melissa!


----------



## lily28

melissasbump said:


> AFM Ive been asked to come in to hospital this afternoon to have tests and monitoring too for pre eclampsia, wish me luck ladies!

Good luck hun!


Oooh I'm so excited!!!:happydance: I just got back from my (official) birth class, and it is wonderful. At last I got a confirmation that I'm not paranoid about several things. The midwife rocks, has given me tons of exercises and breaths to do, and can't wait for my next class -7 in total!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ive just like zoomed down that page lol Ukgirl we dont get those red books until bay is born. My sister got it when the health vistor came out to see her. 

Ill also pop those piks on lol.

Ill need to go back and read the other posts lol 

Because ive had sore hip pain today ive now pulled this ball out and round my booty around on it lol so i hope it bloody helps paige move down and this little hip pain to lol. Always helps if you have music on in the background to bounce to lol but i like to round my hips instead. so far so good.xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh ukgirl you feet do look swollen i was meant to say in my other post...

Lily- i had my first class on friday we never done no breathing exercises lol but we did go over the stages over labor when to ring in and let them know how far the contractions are and the pain relief you can do here at home and when you get to hospital lol got next class this friday :). think its more about labor again lol. But i do agree they really do put your mind at ease more lol im more happy that its my own midwife taking this class :)

dogg: lol My little paige's on the right head down. ive got midwife next week so im hoping with all this boucing/rolling she's bee further along :D

Aww good luck melissa xxxx

hope i managed to get all them posts lol x


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> CHECK OUT THOSE HOOFS lol!!

Oooh hun, I'm so sorry!!!:hugs: They are swollen, please put them in some cold water, it helps with edema. 
Lol at least you have a good sense of humor about it, I don't know if I'd have any...:haha:

Cherry: Yep we did breaths and exercises, we talked mostly about the pregnancy that is left, BH, exercise, nutrition, sleep problems, posture, and we had a pchycologist there too all the time. Really really awesome!
The last class is only for dads (of course they are welcome at all classes) but unfortunately mine will be away for work, I will try to get another date that is convenient for DH to join for that particular last one. It would be such a shame if he missed it. Only one dad came today lol but he was a sweetheart!
Oh and I'm the eldest in my group :( but midwife thought I was the youngest, lol those chubby cheeks are saving my reputation repeatedly.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey ladies Im back from my follow up of pre e and all is good. the braxton hicks and watery dischargevare both normal. 

lily yay for your amazing midwife and birthing classes!! 

Doggylover I heard a few ladies here refer to babies being better in the left that was why I asked.. 

cherrybump the letter I got said the health v is coming on thursday morning and Ill get my red book then... I wonder why its so different in different parts of the country :/


----------



## Cherrybump

How weird is that our last class is for mums only but im still dragging ryan with me lol. If i aint been and had paige yet..

I also forget to attach my piks for you Ukgirl lol sorry... From friday to sunday my belly changed shape :S lol x

Edit: aww that weird eh. Must be different all over :(
 



Attached Files:







34.5 v 35 2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









34.5 v 35 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow lovely bump cherry!! Your little girl is still getting comfy it seems by the difference in shape! Mine is like that too.. Benson sometimes lays sideways and I look small and wide and when he has now tirned head down my bump looks huge and slim haha. I will post my pic I took this morning in here later xxx


----------



## Steph82

Happy Monday everyone!!!!

Let me see if I can put all this together:

Sarah: glad to hear that your hen went well and you we able to dazzle the group with some impressive pole dancing moves :haha:. 
How rude of your SIL! I know that she is surely just excited and wants to be there for you guys!!! I'm not sure how happy I would be either though :shrug:
Funny that you mentioned LO being turned around this weekend. Grayson has been head down for weeks, but Saturday morning I woke up, and just felt really strange. I could not breath at all (even when I was just standing still). By afternoon, he had hiccups and I felt them right at my sternum. Not many kicks that day either. The next day, he was back to normal. I swear, he was head up for at least half of that day! Been head down again since but it sure felt weird!!!:wacko:

Candy, ouch :cry:. Let us know if your MV can do anything to either make you more comfortable OR get Benson out a bit sooner!!!
As for you feet, have you tried to soak them in Epsom salt for 20min? The only reason I would think of it, is because of the hoof comment :blush:.web my horse used to get hot hoofs because of abscesses, I would soak her feet for 20min every day and it would draw the fluid, heat and infection out. I've also taken Epsom salt baths for sore muscles and other aches and pains. Again, this purely stemming from the hoof comment and no medical backing lol

Melissa,
How did your hospital appointment go? I hope you do not have pre-e and everything is fine! :hugs:

Lily, glad you ha such a good class! :thumbup: hopefully you will be able to find another class for you DH to attend!

Cherry, your bump looks great!!

ReadytoMum, can't wait to see some pictures! I'm not sure how you managed to dance lol... I'm a horrible dancer to begin with, so it would just be wildly amusing, to see me try now :dohh::haha:

AFM, babyshower went well! I was a little disappointed, that half of the people that RSVPed did not show up :cry:. Some cancelled last minute and some just didn't show. I felt bad for my mom, who had prepared all this food :growlmad:. But, the ones that DID come were very sweet and we had a good time. I have to say, most people did not buy things on the registry, but variations of them (like washcloths, towels, thermometer, grooming kit, etc)... All things that I still needed. A lot of the bigger things were purchased by family, so now I just need to fill in the gaps :thumbup:.


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily: glad you enjoyed your birth class! DH and I have our pre-natal class this weekend, and I'm really looking forward to it!! Hopefully we'll get to meet some other couples that we can connect with and maybe set up future play dates with etc.

ukgirl: glad to hear your appoint went well!! 

cherrybump: isn't it so strange how different our bumps can look from one day to the next depending on which way LO is sitting! lol I'm pretty positive that LO is chillin out head down for me because my bump is long and narrow. Silly babies. :haha:

Steph: That's too bad that so many of your shower guests cancelled like that! Did you have a sudden bout of bad weather or something? That's really inconsiderate, especially when your mom was doing the cooking! I'm glad to hear that you still managed to have a good time though, and that you got a lot of the things you needed. And hopefully you got to take home some of the extra food for leftovers. :thumbup:

Doggylover/Steph: I didn't say the dancing was pretty! lol I'm not a great dancer either, but I do really like to go dancing and my DH loves to dance too so it was a lot of fun. There were 5 pregnant ladies there, and one of them who was also dancing most of the night is due a week after me. So I wasn't the only one. :haha: I had brought a second pair of flip flops that did fit properly and so as soon as the reception started I changed into those. By the end of the night even they were pretty tight though. I definitely paid for my enthusiasm with swollen feet/ankles and my carpel tunnel has been significantly worse since. I've got my brace on today, so hopefully it will go back down.

Ooh, at the wedding I also got some boxes from my cousin again of hand-me-down clothes, size 3-6m this time!! It fills up both rubbermaid totes we had picked up for storing under the crib (and that's just the nice stuff we want to use)! Peter is definitely all set for clothes for the first half year of his life. lol Once she knows that Peter is a boy we'll get TONS more stuff too because she had all boys.


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I will try that!! Thanks for the tip hopefully it works on human hoofs too! Thats sad that some didbt come to the shower. it sounds like you still had fun though and its good to tick some items off your list of things you need.. 

Readytomum I meant to reply to your post about the wedding and totally forgot! Baby brain is hitting hard at the minute. Well done you for showing the others how to party!! Yay for baby clothes! We also have been given loads. I had to send some to the charity shop!

Im starting to feel poorly my throat hurts and I keep coughing.. I have so much to do this week.. being ill is not an option! Need to get my vit c on!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww sorry to hear thank some of the people never showed up to the shower hun they could have at least told you they couldnt make it..

thanks hun. 

I agree these baby's lie funny from day to day lol. I had little bounce on my ball early lol was nice to have a little bounce and wiggle lol..

ukgirl i hope you find something to help they swelling :(. And oh no sounds like you might be getting the cold. x


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph that is kinda rude of them. What is the point of RSVPing if they aren't going to show. I could take it that they just say NO?? Glad it turned out lovely anyways. I am sure your mom loved it no matter what to see her little girl happy and excited over all the baby stuff! 

Ready to mum oh i bet it they will all be so excited to here you are having a boy~ I tell you i would have let it slip out already as much as we call Lo by her name!! Glad you had fun at the wedding also!

Oh Ukgirl sorry to hear about your feet swelling! Make sure you aren't taking in to much salt too. I learned that it can cause lots of edema also. And like Steph said try to soak them. Sounds like you maybe getting the crud. . .hope you get to feeling better!

Nimbec only a few days left to you get to meet your LO! I am so excited for you. My nephew was born at 36+4 and weighed 7lbs 8 ozs and was let to go home the very next day! I am sure everything will be ok as most DRs count it at term at 36 weeks! 

AFM, 36 days ladies till my scheduled c-section! I am so so so excited! I am counting down the time for her to be here. Let's hope once i am taken off of Breathine that my body decides to hold out a bit longer as DH has now hit the freaking out because we are having a baby episode and he isn't ready for her yet! It is quite funny to see when i talk about the little things we need for her.


----------



## Cherrybump

aww lol i freak out a little myself cause i know i aint got long to go lol. 
when is you c-sec date hun?


----------



## doggylover

*lily*, whoa 7 classes is a lot to fit into the next 6 weeks! I'm glad it went well and you got some good tips for exercises. Can't wait to hear what else is in store that you can share with us! Your youthfulness showing again at the group - you are so lucky! And don't be sad about being the oldest - at least you look the best! Plus age = wisdom!

*Cherry*: how is your ball going so far? I really love mine. I thought they were kind of silly before, but now I am convinced they are great! I'm also trying to ram LOs head as far down as possible!

*Candy*: I can't think of a reason why baby being left versus right would matter? Maybe they were just boasting that their babies were left and trying to make it sound great :haha: hope you don't come down with anything. I hear there's been a nasty cold/flu going round, which is not what you need at all.

*Steph*: why would people RSVP and then not show? That's awful,I would be so cross! And so annoyed for my mum having done all that work. Some people are so rude. But I'm glad overall it went well. Have you much left to get now?

*Readytomum*: that's great about the baby clothes! And just think how much more people will buy Peter as well- you'll be changing him several times a day just to get all the clothes worn! Sorry to hear you've been swollen and sore sine the wedding, but at least it was for the good cause of fun! 

*Mommabrown*: I'm so jealous that you know exactly how long it is (at the latest!) until you meet Emmaleigh! It's coming so soon! And dh will have to pull himself together! 

I cannot believe that, all being well, the first munchkin is going to make their appearance this week!!! *Nimbec*, I hope you are all ready to go and as excited as I am! I can't wait to hear how you get on and see some pics of this young man when he makes his debut into the world!

*Afm*: my baby is extremely busy today! Wriggling like a wild thing! When we were out walking the dogs I got about 6/7 really weird, sharp pains. They only lasted a few seconds each, but very sore. It was worth the pain to see dh's face - every time I breathe too loudly he's convinced I'm in labour :haha:
One of my classes gave me a present today - a bath/candle set and a voucher for a facial. I was gobsmacked! I went bright red, and babbled. I imagine I'll be doing a lot of that this week! So only four days left, and Wednesday doesn't count really as I am at the midwife for most of the day! Still sad to be going though, I cried again on the way home :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

:happydance:Cherrybump it is scheduled for April 9th.:happydance:
After long debates with the Dr's office which they agree the due date is the 6th as that is exactly how she has measured going over by a few days won't hurt her. I hope to hang on to her that long. DD was 5 days late then both of my DS's were here before 38 weeks due to the same issue i am having now. I am ready to have this little gal NOW!! Lol.

Doggylover...i find that knowing the date seems to make it longer!!! 

Here is a pic of my big ol belly! The one with the kids hands on my belly is my favorite!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20130301_135910.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









CYMERA_20130222_141344.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









CYMERA_20130222_191628.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh I love the one with the kids hands on!!! Your bump is just absolute perfection! And I suppose knowing the date could go either way lol! But it will hopefully fly in!


----------



## Mommabrown

I am glad you think so i have found myself comparing my bump to other pregnant ladies trying to see if i am massive or normal or small! lol
Thank you its my favorite too!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown I cant believe its so near to your c section date!! Exciiiiting!!! Your bump is lovely I also really love the pic with your kids hands on there. I really need to get more pics of mine together with bump :) xx

Doggylover I think I read it on a forum somewhere that unless baby is on he left then its not head down. I was thinking that can not be right because all my babies were on the right. 
That is so sweet of your class to get you presents and your OH sounds really sweet.. maybe he feels guilty MAKING you go with him!! Haha ;) watch out that girl isnt stalking you behind a hedge or something! Hehe.. xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww, lovely bump pics mommabrown! Look at you with your belly button! Mine is just a weird little flat criss-cross star now. Not an outie yet, but no longer an innie. Yours still looks like real belly button, I am jealous, it looks lovely and normal! :haha:

I took a bump pic today, too. And obviously had to try on my magic pants as well. Yep, still zipping and buttoning. Its getting ridiculous. I must have a weird uterus or something. Extra high, I don't know, because its definitely not small anymore! :shrug:

Sorry to hear people cancelled on you Steph, but like Mommabrown says I bet your mama had a good time all the same watching her baby cooing over grandbaby loot :haha: And glad you got some stuff crossed off the list. The list seems never-ending. You think you're at the end, then you've always forgotten something!

Good luck Melissa! Fingers crossed for no pre-e!

How sweet of your class Doggy Lover, you deserve a good pampering! Woo hoo to only 4 days left! Soon you will be at home like me wondering what to do with yourself!

Your hoofs UK Girl!! You poor thing. Sorry you are limping now and might be getting a cold now as well! You really are in the wars and I hope you start feeling better asap!

And you too Ready to Mum, hope your swelling goes down and your brace helps your carpal tunnel. At least you had a good time, and showed those anti-social folks how its done! And five preggies at one wedding! What are they putting in the water up there in Toronto!? :haha:

Speaking of Toronto my DH is off to Toronto tomorrow afternoon for work, which also happens to be my b'day. Feeling a bit sorry for myself! Its only two days and he will be back on Thursday night. He is all concerned that somehow baby will come early and he will have to rush back. I am convinced she is going to be late so not worried about that at all!

:wohoo: for the first munchkin coming this week as well! Can you believe we will finally have some real baby pics in the thread!! Hope your cold is gone Nimbec and you are feeling good for the big day! :hugs:

And (technically) only a month to go for me!
 



Attached Files:







35 and 4.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> Doggylover I think I read it on a forum somewhere that unless baby is on he left then its not head down. I was thinking that can not be right because all my babies were on the right.

I agree that can't be right. My baby loves to hang out over towards my right side and has favored that side my whole pregnancy. That is her fave side to stick her booty out on and she is deffo head down when she does it. So idk, but I agree with you that they can be head down and on the right side. Unless our babies are all double jointed gymnasts or something. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks kristabelle.. gorgeous bump pic!! Sorry OH is going away for your birthday that sucks!! Xx


I forgot to say earlier that since swimming in saturday my hoofs are bow back to notmal sized feet so no more attention from the day clinic for me"


----------



## ukgirl23

kirstabelle said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Doggylover I think I read it on a forum somewhere that unless baby is on he left then its not head down. I was thinking that can not be right because all my babies were on the right.
> 
> I agree that can't be right. My baby loves to hang out over towards my right side and has favored that side my whole pregnancy. That is her fave side to stick her booty out on and she is deffo head down when she does it. So idk, but I agree with you that they can be head down and on the right side. Unless our babies are all double jointed gymnasts or something. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeh I cant remember exactly where I read it but when doggylover said her baby was onbthe left I started worrying that there might be something to it. I think my placenta is on the right so he is probably using it as a cushion.. lol. xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Glad your hoofs are gone, it looked so uncomfortable. What a relief for you!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i love the ball. but i feel like because im a big girl its going to pop :| but i shall continue using it making sure she goes further down for my app next tuesday lol

I looove those piks you posted lol aww thats not to back to be induction not to early and not to late lol. 

My baby hangs out on the right to lol. Her head is defo down, just felt her hiccuping lol i even seen my belly move slightly to tried to show ryan but he has his head phones on lol..

How long do you go on your ball for Dogg: just so i can get a rough idea how long i should go on it for lol. i bounced along to music early lol xxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy every time we walk past that girls house I give a little moan of 'pain' and clutch my back like I'm in agony someday she's going to jump out of the hedge and start beating Simon up!

Kirstabelle nooo, that's horrible about dh being away for your birthday! Have you got any plans for tomorrow to spoil yourself? And seriously,those pants STILL fit?! That is amazing!! How did they fit you beforehand without falling down?! That said, you are pretty darn tiny (compared to what I feel I am!) so maybe you'll explode in the next four weeks and no longer fit them?! You might even explode out while wearing them :haha: do you find yourself getting less date focused as we get closer? Now when people ask me when I'm due I say "oh 3-6 weeks or so. We'll see..." Rather than the "seventeen weeks two days" answers I used to give!

I don't know how baby couldn't be head down just because they are on the right? I'm no doctor, but surely left or right it's pretty much the same? Maybe more room on the left as there are no livers, pancreases etc in the way, but other that that....?!
And I'm convinced my LO is a double jointed gymnast - some of those movements I feel and see I just cannot fathom how they are possible!!!


----------



## doggylover

Cherry: I usually stay on it for about an hour each night, while I watch tv. I bounce, rock a little, roll a little, wiggle every now and again :haha: I just make sure I keep moving when I'm on it, but I don't know if that important!

Careful on it, I almost fell off mine the other night lol! And you won't burst it! My dad is 6ft3 and a heavy guy, he uses his and has never had an issue!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol doggylover!!! I can imagine you doing that :p yeh I didnt understand it either I can feel Benson is head down now he moves very low and sometimes it feels like hes gonna bust out of there or like Im gonna suddenly pee my pants!! 

Reminds me of when I had Lucas when I was pushing actually.. I could feel his head coming down and I statted feeling like I was going to poo the bed so I started shouting that I needed the toilet then as he moved down further it felt like I was about to pee my pants.. I was trying to climb out of the bed to the toilet haha..


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh Aaron has used my ball as a space hopper before now and my kids have used it as a flying boat :/ whatever that is! Im sure yours wont pop cherrybump. I sit on mine for as long as I want I dont think theres a limit. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol thanks hun. i should youtube and see what things other people do with theirs lol xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Kristabelle i do believe they are magic pants!!! I can't wear mine buttoned but with a rubber band i can. I am super jealous of your pants! Oh my SIL's belly button literally pushed all the way out! Maybe since OH is going away he will do something extra spectacular for you!! 

Doggylover you won't know what to do with yourself once work is over but once baby gets here you are going to be busy all the time. You crack me up with the lady down the road!! 

Emmaleigh hangs out on my right side also. I have never heard anything about determining which way baby is laying just from the side that they hang out on.


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh Doggy Lover, this is why we are friends. Nobody else in the universe refers to me as "tiny" anymore. :haha: In the last few days I have really felt like I suddenly got much bigger. I had round ligament pain and a back ache all weekend, and now all of a sudden I have zero belly button. Maybe you are right and the explosion is coming! 

I also do the various numbers of weeks thing when people ask. I'm like "well its xyz until I am full term, abc until my official due date and then she might be late, so it could even be hij" :haha: As though the person who is asking cares _that_ much!

I don't really have a plan for tomorrow night, just partake in my fave couch-sitting activities of snacking, watching downton abbey and knitting. To me that sounds quite blissful. I just got a package from my mama! Should really have saved it for tomorrow at this point, but I knew there would be chocolate in it, so had to open it! She sent me a cute overnight bag as well. I have already decided it will be my hospital bag!

Yeah I do think my LO is a gymnast as well. One night when I had just gotten into bed she did the most bizarre movement of all time. I am convinced that when I lie down the mattress gives her extra traction for leaping around like a maniac. I could feel her getting ready to do some sort of flip, and then she needed three tries to do whatever it was she was attempting as she is obviously too friggin big now, and then when she finally accomplished the flip it was SO UNCOMFORTABLE that I was freaking out and my DH was like "stand up and maybe she will go back to normal" so there was me kneeling up in bed trying to shake her back to a sensible position. She was diagonal across my belly! :dohh: Wild child!! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

See, you are so tiny your LO has totally run out of room to practice her ballet moves! How will she ever make prima ballerina unless you explode like the rest of us?! :haha: and don't even talk to me about belly buttons. Mine is a disgrace to mankind, like a freak show :sick: 

Now, we must discuss this wild birthday you are planning - you are pregnant and that sort of crazy behaviour won't be tolerated! :rofl: a nice quiet night with your knitting and downton, and chocolate (if there is any left!) sounds like perfection. You can plan what to pack in your new hospital bag as well! And I would be the same - I cannot have a present and leave it unopened, my dh despairs!


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, LMAO of your DH response to LO new found positioning strategy lol. :haha: I think my kid is too lazy to make the effort and really move that much lol. He's like his father... Will try to get away with doing the bare minimum :haha:.he does take up the right side of my stomach at night sometimes, which totally grosses out Rob lol. He tries so hard not to make a face (bless his heart) but I can see the utter shock in his eyes lol.

Oh and on the pants department: screw you :haha: ... And I mean that in the most endearing way possible... I'm filled with utter envy ! My pre-pregnancy pants just laugh at me these days :dohh:. I'll be happy if they EVER zip up again lmao! 

Mommabrown and Kristabelle, beautiful bumps :thumbup: 

Sarah and Candy, I read on spinningbabies.com something about ROA (right occiput anterior) not being ideal for birth?!? That website makes little sense to me during the best of times... So no clue. All I can say is: Grayson IS head down (confirmed by doc), and hangs out on the right. I asked my doctor today if that's normal and she said: they pretty much do what they want.. Nothing wrong with any of it! :shrug: I'll take it! 
She also did a quick internal and said my cervix was soft and I was 1cm dilated. Then she kept pushing LO head back up with her finger... Very strange but she was amused :dohh:. She said he is not all the way down yet, but he's def in the right position and not all the way up either! Overall she was really happy with the check and said: I've seen full term ladies that didn't "check out" as nicely as I did today :thumbup:. No guarantee that he will not go over but she is certain that he indeed WILL come out at some point lol.


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> You'll see what I mean by fat lady who washes with a rag on a stick...
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8518902083/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8239/8518902083_c38d718225.jpg[/url]
> edema by candyandaaron, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> CHECK OUT THOSE HOOFS lol!!

OMG hun. They looked sooooo sore! I am glad they are gone. My feet were so swollen last time that i lost the sensation in my big toes! It was sooo strange.:hugs:



ukgirl23 said:


> Hey ladies Im back from my follow up of pre e and all is good. the braxton hicks and watery dischargevare both normal.
> :/


Glad it all came back normal! :happydance:



Cherrybump said:


> How weird is that our last class is for mums only but im still dragging ryan with me lol. If i aint been and had paige yet..
> 
> I also forget to attach my piks for you Ukgirl lol sorry... From friday to sunday my belly changed shape :S lol x
> 
> Edit: aww that weird eh. Must be different all over :(

I love your bump! Wow. 



Steph82 said:



> AFM, babyshower went well! I was a little disappointed, that half of the people that RSVPed did not show up :cry:. Some cancelled last minute and some just didn't show. I felt bad for my mom, who had prepared all this food :growlmad:. But, the ones that DID come were very sweet and we had a good time. I have to say, most people did not buy things on the registry, but variations of them (like washcloths, towels, thermometer, grooming kit, etc)... All things that I still needed. A lot of the bigger things were purchased by family, so now I just need to fill in the gaps :thumbup:.

My gosh do I feel your pain on this one! My baby shower for Cam was held in a hall. My two best friends and Mom put soooo much effort into it. Made crazy amounts of food and spent a ton of money. Out of the 35 people who rsvp's about 12-14 turned up. it was a surprise for me but when I found out I was fuming. I still am! So bloody rude to just not turn up and I was well and truly hurt. :cry:



Mommabrown said:


> :happydance:Cherrybump it is scheduled for April 9th.:happydance:
> 
> Here is a pic of my big ol belly! The one with the kids hands on my belly is my favorite!

wow the 9th! How exciting!!!! Love the belly pics! :kiss:



Cherrybump said:


> Lol i love the ball. but i feel like because im a big girl its going to pop :| but i shall continue using it making sure she goes further down for my app next tuesday lol

I am the same with mine! Although it is sooo comfy and when the I hit 37 weeks I will be bouncing like its the end of the friggin' world!! 



ukgirl23 said:


> Lol doggylover!!! I can imagine you doing that :p yeh I didnt understand it either I can feel Benson is head down now he moves very low and sometimes it feels like hes gonna bust out of there or like Im gonna suddenly pee my pants!!
> 
> Reminds me of when I had Lucas when I was pushing actually.. I could feel his head coming down and I statted feeling like I was going to poo the bed so I started shouting that I needed the toilet then as he moved down further it felt like I was about to pee my pants.. I was trying to climb out of the bed to the toilet haha..

I did the same! I remember shouting at the midwife " i need a poooooooo!!" she was saying " you dont its just the baby!!!" hahaha I didnt poo in the end and when she finally said go and try to poo then I couldnt even make it to the toilet for the contractions!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hahaha TeAmo can you imagine the ladies in the next rooms hearing us shouting for poos!!!? Haha... Luckily I didnt loose sensation in my toes but it was very tight.


----------



## TeAmo

Hope all you lovely ladies are well!!!! Been a big weekend this week as Cam has moved from his cot to his big boy bed!! He is growing up toooooo fast! Here's a cheeky pic in his new air guitar pjs :) <3 him so much! He is obsessed with guitars and cracks me up daily! 

Ive attached a recent bump pic @ 33 weeks. Hubby caught me snapping and wanted to join in but as you can see hes more into the boobs! :devil:

Next week is my last at work! I cant wait to spend time with my little man. :cloud9: Still working on the nursery but it is coming along slowly but surely!! We are on the home straight now girls! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx
 



Attached Files:







cam air guitar.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









33 weeks.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> Hahaha TeAmo can you imagine the ladies in the next rooms hearing us shouting for poos!!!? Haha... Luckily I didnt loose sensation in my toes but it was very tight.

PMSL! I was adament I was going to poo right then and there! :coffee:


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph82 said:


> No guarantee that he will not go over but she is certain that he indeed WILL come out at some point lol.

That's reassuring!

I like that everyone else's response to my pants fitting is "I'm jealous" whereas mine was "omg I have a mutant uterus". :haha:

And that is hilarious about everyone wanting a poop in the delivery room :haha: At our natural birth class we were told that many women find laboring on the toilet very comfortable/comforting. If I end up giving birth on the loo I swear I am inventing a nicer story to tell LO when they ask later :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> No guarantee that he will not go over but she is certain that he indeed WILL come out at some point lol.

That must be a relief! :haha:

The spinning babies website makes no sense to me at all. I was reading on there at the weekend how to tell what position your baby is in. I got to about step 3 and was majorly lost :huh: all I managed to figure out was that the baby is definitely in there somewhere. Helpful!
Glad your appointment went well - is it ok to poke the babies head?! That doesn't sound nice for anyone! And now you are 1/10th of the way to the pushing stage! Good work! 
My dh is the same as Rob, he looks terrified when LO does some of the more impressive moves, or when I make him feel one of the pokey bits. Tonight has been something pretty special, even I was slightly concerned about the amount of....protrusion that the baby seems to manage. Plus his/her knees are so fringing sharp! They are trying to knee their way out I think!

Candy: just read what you wrote about when you gave birth to Lucas about feeling like you were about to pee and poop :haha: my LO does something weird every so often- almost feels like they pinch my bladder, so I quite often feel like I'm about to pee myself!


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> I like that everyone else's response to my pants fitting is "I'm jealous" whereas mine was "omg I have a mutant uterus". :haha:
> 
> And that is hilarious about everyone wanting a poop in the delivery room :haha: At our natural birth class we were told that many women find laboring on the toilet very comfortable/comforting. If I end up giving birth on the loo I swear I am inventing a nicer story to tell LO when they ask later :haha:

Maybe we are all jealous of your mutant uterus!

Speaking of which, a woman at work told me last week her friend is pregnancy but because she has two uteruses (uteri?) her baby is all on one side all the time, so she is really lopsided. Tasty!

Also, kirstabelle, if you get really, *really* cross at LO in their teenage years you could always tell them the truth about how you crapped them out :haha:


----------



## doggylover

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WbLpTgTZGsg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=WbLpTgTZGsg&gl=GB

Thought you lot might like this, I think it's so cool! Makes me feel like I should have taken at least a few bump pics....!


----------



## TeAmo

brilliant video!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

My friend had 2 uteruses.. is it uteruses or uteri? Anyway.... she had to have one removed so she could get pregnant I think but her uterus was smaller than average and her baby come out with a dislocated shoulder or something like that... :/ 

Doggylover I didnt really get the whole spinning babies thing either.. I tried baby mapping and failed and it said if your baby is transverse stand on your head in a pool of water... if I did that I would be sick or faint I think... if I even managed to get on my head haha..


----------



## Cherrybump

just had a weird momen... been asleep since 10 woke up just now very sore lower back. cramping and breathing like a idiot as it was painfull when to loo. pee'd but ive had to take some paracetamol and made hot water bottle. feeling sooo much better but can slightly feel pain in my back still. im tad freaked out never had that before.... could it be because ive started bouncing? 

im going to try go back to sleep now... xxx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> .. I tried baby mapping and failed and it said if your baby is transverse stand on your head in a pool of water... if I did that I would be sick or faint I think... if I even managed to get on my head haha..

Never mind being sick or fainting, you'd drown! And how is a pregnant woman supposed to even contemplate that?!

Cherry, when I first started using my ball it did make my back more sore for a few days as I got used to the position, so may be that. Ease yourself into it over the next week or so.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Dogg: i should have realized myself lol. After i went back to sleep i was out like a light haha. had a good sleep to. my back is find this morning. Think instead of a full hour ill do it for half and seem how that goes lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Cherrybump maybe the baby is on your siatic nerve? Also if your baby is back to back that can cause bad backache in the last bit xx hope you feel better today

Doggylover I could not imagine going upside down right now haha knowing me I would get stuck!! 

Hope everyone is good today? Im sick :( sore throat and body aches :( Im super pale lol

Did melissasbump update last night? I hope everything went well with her appointment .

Im off to die now and wallow in self pity... have an awesome day you lucky healthy people!! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh i hope she didnt change to go back to back lol. She was lying head down on my right side but im pretty sure she moves from right to left but her she facing inwards to my back lol with her back to my belly. :s ahh find out a week today lol xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quicki from me - I'm in hospital...been having propper contractions between 10pm - 4.30am :( luckily I haven't dialated though and they have stopped. Good job as no scubu beds available & where on about transferring me over 1.30hrs away!! Hoping that I will be able to one home again as long as they stay stopped, then back in tomorrow for the 'big' day! Although if there are still no scubu beds bubs won't be coming till next Tuesday which tone honest I feel much better about as ill be 37 weeks on that day :) not sure tho as they said last night that I had very low fluid again - you can feel babys bony bits. On the upside he is absolutely fine was kicking like a mad man - oh thought he was trying to escape through my belly button. 

Candy sorry you are feeling crap!! ((Hugs)) 

Right I will read back over last few pages and then catch up! 

Ooooh my text buddy....I didn't save your number on my phone and seem to not e able to find it in the thread...please can I have it again?

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey Nimbec glad they stopped but sorry to hear youre having a tough time. I really hope you get to hold on until tuesday and your fluid levels go back up. Im so excited for you too though that soon you will have your lo and feel much better. Do they know how long he will have to stay in hospital for? Xxxxx


By the way I forgot to mention that on my facebook page there is a link to a government petition asking for routine scans also in the third trimester and better monitoring of mummies during pregnancy so please sign it if you get time. If you dont already have me on facebook you can add me : Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies!

Nimbec, I can't believe you were having contractions, that's not good, but thank heavens they have stopped. Your LO is obviously desperate to get out of there!! Keep us (or Melissa) updated so we know how you are.

Afm, got a little sleepsuit, matching vest, hat and bib from 2 girls in my class this morning!! SO CUTE.

Then the cuteness of children was wrecked by a 16 year old boy who when I asked him to face the front responded with "Why?"

He's lucky he's still alive, we'll just put it that way.


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies! Hope your all well! 
Candy sorry your feeling so rubbish, hope the mw can get hold of some crutches for you! 
Cherry that's a lovely bump you have there! It's amazing how half a week can make it look so different! 
Sarah that so sweet of them to get you something for the baby! And gla you had a nice time at the hen night!
Readytomom glad the wedding went well and your a brave little party animal! I wnt to a wedding at 19 weeks and I just couldn't do it! I mean I mingled and danced at little but mostly I sat, or ran round after Paige! Lol 
Nimbec, glad your contractions have stopped! Cannot believe your gonna be holding your little man so soon!
Hope Melissa is ok and her appointment went ok!!!! 
Also still no maybe soon? Hope she is ok!
Just wondering, I haven't got a text buddy yet, anyone want to buddy up with me? 
Teamo your little boy is very cute an what a lovely bump! 
I hope I have remembered everyone! 
Afm I'm feeling so tender today, he was head down still last week with his bum right under my ribs but these last few days I've been feeling him round my side pushing out its painful and I've got awful heart burn! Nothing settles it down and everything sets it off :( so looking forward to just having him here now! And I have heating finally! The plumber must of thought I was crazy running the room screaming heat!!?! Lol!
Hope everyone has a nice day! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ukgirl i think i just added you on facebook lol. i hope i got the right person. 

Ohh nimbec hope you are able to hold off until next week. Pity they dont have beds available for you to stay put there. try and rest up best you can thought wont be to long off. xx

Ooh dogg those sound nice lol i was pulling few pieces of paiges clothes out this box i had stored 3-6months stuff in. just bits that are from 0-3 lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

Yup cherrybump that is me xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, sorry for delay in updating you. i was in hospital till late last night. 

nimbec, ive text you hun, you like to keep us all on our toes dont you! lol 

Cherry, hope the pain was just the effect of bouncing on the ball, are you feeling better now?

Doggy, oohh not long till you finish now, what a lovely class to give you a gift like that, im guessing there will be A LOT of tears for you this week! bless you x

Candy, great that OH cleaned and took the kids to school for you! Hope you are relaxing now!

Teamo, very cute pic of your little one!

So AFM went in to hospital yesterday at their request due to my high BP and protein, they did BP again, was even higher, still protein and slightly abnormal bloods but nothing apparently to worry about?
They had a right job getting blood out of me, 3 people had to try and failed and get it out the back of my hands and evenutally a doctor was called to do it and he managed it thank goodness. 
So then they monitored baby who appears all good which is the main thing, it just took ages and the worst part was i was on my own the whole time as my parents went on hols yesterday so OH had to look after Harrison as i didnt want him to have to hang around the hospital. 
So the outcome is ive got to go back thurs for BP and monitoring and probably every couple of days after that. The one bonus is im getting an extra scan next week due to baby still being breech.

Just heard from Nimbec, her contractions are back, boo!


----------



## doggylover

Oh my goodness, sounds like Nimbec is more than ready to go into labour! Her lo is fairly keeping her on her toes. Keep us updated Melissa!!
And yep, there will be a LOT of tears from me this week!! I now cry on the way home each day, it's so pathetic! Glad to hear LO is ok in there, but sounds like an awful day for you :( And having to go back for more of the same doesn't sound fun.

Kealz, I haven't a text buddy either yet, so you and I can buddy up if you like? Sorry to hear you've been feeling horrible. I am a bit tender at the top of my bump too, but certainly not as bad as you seem to be :( And Yay for heat!

The next 20 mins of my life cannot pass quickly enough.


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy... Poor nimbec! Hope those contractions stop for a little while!

Kealz, your US based right? I don't have a text buddy either, so we can team up if you like.

Sarah, 16 year old boys are obnoxious at their best... Dealing with them pregnant?!? No thank you! 3 more days and you are done with work :thumbup:

Candy, you poor thing... Can't believe your feeling sick! I vote that all the other uncomfortable factors you are dealing with are enough :growlmad:. But at least Aaron is taking care of you!! :hugs:
Funny thing is, Rob doesn't usually do much for me (I don't think he knows how to, since I won't let him lol)... But these last 2 months, he has been amazing! Can men nest? Is Aaron nesting?

Melissa, I hope your BP comes down by Thursday!!!! Fingers crossed that everything turns around. 

Still no Maybesoon!!! Hmmm candy are you guys FB friends? I hope her ad Mason are ok!!

AFM, I'm feeling pretty good. Rob installed the car seat last night in my car... Looking at it scared me a little this morning. As much as I know what's happening, it still does not feel real :haha:. 
A friend of mine gave me a huge bag full of 0-3 sleepers and onesies!!!! There are so many, that I'm not sure I could have enough children to ever get use out of them. And that's not even considering all the new clothes I have :wacko:. When we first got pregnant, I was told not to buy any clothes... Which I ignored of course.... Now I know why :dohh:

In other news: I came across a really cool job opening a few months ago (which would require us to move 4 hours away) and figured I'd apply. I apply for random jobs all the time and never hear back :haha:. I actually had a phone interview last week with them and now they invited me for an in person interview lol. I told them that I was pregnant towards the end of the interview (not like I would be able to hide it in person :haha:... Unless Krista sends those magic pants my way :winkwink:)... They were two women and didn't think it was a problem at all. Now I have an interview scheduled in two weeks to meet them in person. This means that I will have to take an unpaid vacation day from work (4 hour drive each way plus 3 hour interview :wacko:)
What have I gotten myself into lol?!?


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, Steph. Especially since your OB is probably about to tell you not to go out of town.  Congrats on the interview and good luck! I'm in a similiar "no choice but to go out of town" boat with closing on this stupid new house. Which still hasn't been rescheduled (was originally scheduled for Feb 8). Argh!


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow steph congrats on snagging an interview in person!!! It sounds really promising!! You are like super woman now haha potentially bagging a job in 3rd tri :D how exciting! 

I did actually wonder if men can nest because Aaron tends to do lots of cleaning and he is very specific too all of a sudden... Im really efficient at cleaning our home and can get it all done hung and dry washed waxed and polished in 1 hour but not anymore so yeh before pregnancy he never had to do anything but now... hes my peraonal maid haha.. hes just gone to pick the kids up too he really is a sweetheart when hes not calling me a preggopotimus and making sealion noises at me haha!!

Oh dear I hope Nimbec can get those contractions under control and stopped so she cannhold on for one more week like she has hoped for! Bless her she hasnt had an easy pregnancy at all! At least she has gotten LO to a good point in pregnancy so when he is born he will be fighting fit.. I think she has done amazingly well. She is a very strong fighter! 

I saw maybesoon was stalking the thread yesterday and was hoping she would update.. perhaps she is very busy and just come for a quick peak at what was happening but it was nice to see her name on the viewing list :) 

kealz Im so glad that your heating is finally sorted!! What a total nightmare that was!! I dont know about where you live but down here it was icy this morning I dont mnow if I could cope without heating when its this cold! Also try love hearts for heartburn ;)


----------



## ReadytoMum

I tried to reply back to everyone last night before bed, but my computer wasn't co-operating, so I gave up! 

Poor Nimbec, her LO is just raring to go!! Hopefully he stays put until his scheduled delivery. Keep those legs crossed lady! :hugs:

doggylover: that's super sweet about the gift from the girls, and sadly not surprising about the teenage boy... I'm actually amazed that so many males make it through their teenage years without being offed by someone. They truly are another species! lol 

ukgirl: hope you're feeling better soon! having a cold at this stage just seems like overkill in the unfair department! 

kealz: I was having some crazy wicked heartburn a little while ago too, and it seemed like no matter what I ate it set it off! All I can suggest is to eat tiny meals throughout the day and eat vanilla ice cream. The icecream really helped to offer cooling effect, both through the calcium and the coldness... plus it feels so good to eat icecream for "medical reasons" hahahaha! I quite regularly have a foot jabbed under my ribs on the right hand side. I've taken to pushing back on the foot and then watching my tummy wriggle all over as LO settles somewhere else. 

melissabump: I'm sorry to hear that getting your bloods taken was such an ordeal! I don't deal well with getting blood taken, so for me that would have been an utter nightmare. Hopefully the next appointment will go better, and you'll get to enjoy seeing LO on the scan! Although LO probably won't look so little in there anymore! 

Steph: We have also got a ton of hand-me-down clothes, all from the same family, but it's so much stuff that our storage bins are all full! We bought a few little things from a second hand store, but I'm glad we didn't buy much because Peter is going have to change his outfit several times a day to get through wearing it all! Good luck on the job interview!! They must be quite interested in your if they're willing to interview you still when you're almost at the end of your pregnancy! :thumbup:

AFM, I'm a litlte bit emotionally torn this morning. We were talking to DH's sister last night, and her and her husband and our nephew are coming to visit us next week during March Break (which is the school year break you UK ladies just had). So they're planning to stay with us, which is awesome, because it means we'll get lots of Sam time. But it also means that he'll be breaking in the nursery and sleeping in the crib. (he's 14 months) I love my nephew more than anything, but it seems a bit weird that he'll be sleeping in Peter's crib before Peter does! We'll have to re-adjust it so the mattress is on lowest setting etc. And he'll be testing out our highchair likely too.

Also, we'll be babysitting Sam from dinner onwards overnight on Tuesday so James and Julia can stay in a hotel that night to have some adult time which is also awesome. I just wish it was the second or third night they were going to be here so we could watch them go through their regular bedtime routine and Sam would have more time to get used to us. (we haven't seen him since his birthday in november!) Oddly enough I'm more worried about feeding/bathing/putting to bed Sam than I am about the prospect of doing it with my own newborn, because he's already got a routine and I don't want to do things "wrong". He's also walking now, and I'm super paranoid because our house is NOT baby proof in the slightest yet... :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, I dot plan on telling my OB of my plan :haha:. I figure, I'll still be 2 weeks away from my due date and I'll know here I'm at at from my appointment the day before... And yes... I'm still in the disillusioned state, that there will be a warning sign 24 hours ahead ahahah. 
My doctor also laughed (quite loudly too) at me yesterday, when I told her that I was having a pain free birth :haha:

Candy, yay for nesting men!! :happydance:
I can't believe Aaron says those things out loud lol. Rob sent me this pic (attached) and said that this would be him during birth :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG Steph that is hilarious... as long as its not really true! Which I'm sure it isn't. I bet once things start he will be good. Did I tell you ladies about one of the men in my natural childbirth class? When we were watching the birth videos (which were all really nice, normal, non-scary births btw) he was covering his eyes and his wife was rubbing his back comforting HIM! I felt sorry for that lady, that guy is going to be no help during labor!


----------



## melissasbump

Steph, congrats on the interview!

Readytomum, Great that your getting to spend time with Sam although i can understand your mixed feelings about breaking in the nursery, i guess it could be good practice for you though! The 2nd or 3rd night would probably have been easier on you though you are right. 

Littlespy nice to hear from you hun!

Keaz, im getting awful heartburn too made worse by the fact that baby is well and truely still breech! I take a liquid and tums but nothing really helps a lot, its one of the worst things about pregnancy for me, last pregnancy i had horrible sickness, heartburn and carpal tunnel all at once, yes i actually wanted to curl up and die lol

So last bits done today, OH has dusted down and cleaned our travel system and im almost done with my bag, i think we are pretty much there. Our nursery doesnt have the cot yet because DS is still using it, but my mum is buying a new cotbed which, when he goes into a toddler bed hopefully in a few months time, she will then take to use at her, so the cot DS is in at the mo will go back into new babies room. if that made any sense lol
So tired now, DS refused to nap today for some reason think because we had builders o/s the house who were digging up the path and being noisy so im looking forward to bedtime so i can rest!


----------



## doggylover

Steph: :haha: at that picture! Congrats on the interview but...are you crazy?! An 11 hour round trip?! Never mind readytomum dancing at that wedding, you are the new stamina queen! :thumbup: for getting your car seat in. Now just to get Grayson out of there to put in it!

Littlespy: can't believe you are still waiting on this house! What is keeping it from getting closed? 

Hmm...if men can nest someone might want to send some Simon's way! He's a shocker sometimes. He did manage to complete the to do list I sent him today since he is off, but asked "what washing did you want me to do? The stuff in the laundry basket?" Me:"umm...wel...YES." Him "oh, ok I did that, I just didn't know. It didn't look like a lot. It was only one load." :dohh: yes...that one load still needs cleaned you idiot!

Maybesoon stop stalking us and let us know how you are!!! ;) 

Readytomum: I would feel a bit weird if my nephew, Jacob, slept in our cot before LO did, even though - like you- I love Jacob more than anything. But I think it's normal to want your stuff used for the first time by your LO. But that will be awesome to have such quality time with Sam. I love getting time like that with Jacob, it's so special. And don't worry, you and dh will do a great job with him and not get him out of his routine, he'll be so excited about spending time with his awesome auntie he won't care what you do! 

Kirstabelle :haha: at that poor woman's oh in your birth class! She'll be giving him the gas and air to help him out when the time comes!! 

Afm: watching my two dogs chew up a foam ball on the rug :dohh: which means I'm going to have to get down there and pick up all the bits. Probably get stuck while I'm down there! 
I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, and I'll be telling her the dr at my last appointment was a total ass and she needs to officially change my due date back, or I shall not be responsible for my actions :haha:
I'm hoping she actually talks to me about the birth and stuff at this appointment as I am now 36 1/2 weeks pregnant and......nobody has actually mentioned it yet?! I mean I know I was supposed to go to those classes, but since my SIL said they were awful I didn't, and kind of assumed my midwife might mention the possibility of me giving birth at some point! So I'm interested to see how we get on tomorrow.


----------



## kealz194

Sarah I'd love to be ur text buddy! I messaged you on Facebook my number! Thank you!
Steph I'm uk based not us but thank you, If I was us if so be ur text buddy lol ;) and yay for the job interview, but wow what a long trek! Good luck with that!
Readyto mom I can completely understand how you feel I was the same before Paige was born, it's like coz my sil knew I had all these things available at my home she kept asking to use them while here! Don't worry, you'll be fine with your nephew, although maybe get ur oh to bath him lol, I don't bath Paige any more, it's to much of an issue to lean over the bath and I freak out I won't be quick enough to catch her if she slips in my fat pregnant state lol! 
Melissa omg that's awful having that all at once!!!! No wonder you wanted to curl up!!!! 
Afm took Paige to the park today as the weather was so nice! We ended walking to town to get her some new shoes and trainers and omg I should have taken the pushchair, she kept stopping every five seconds to say hello to people or look in shop windows. Didn't want to hold my hand (I had her on reins) and just took extra long so what was a half hour trip to the park turned I to 2hours!!! By the time I got home felt like James was engaged and ready to go!!!!!! Sitting down now after dinner and the only way to describe it is spinning round and round with little claws like wolverine!!!! I'm in agony! 
I can't remember if I've missed anyone ill read back and update later!!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

That's a good point about the bathing kealz! lol I'm not sure I could lean over the tub to bath an infant if I tried. :haha: DH will be more than happy to take over that task though. He's totally smitten with our nephew too! (and it will be good practice for him!)

I don't really mind my nephew using the stuff... and everywhere else they're stopping on their little visiting road trip they will be staying places that don't have any baby related stuff... so I'm sure they're really quite releaved to know that we have some things at least to make life a bit easier for that part of the trip. It's just a bit strange. :shrug:

doggylover: one would hope your midwife would bring up the whole giving birth thing soon! My Dr hasn't really mentioned much about it so far yet either, except to tell me what "early labour" signs are and to keep a look out for them. But I'm a few weeks behind you... so surely it's about time someone talked to you about it?! DH and I signed up for a pre-natal course, which we have this weekend actually. I'm sure a lot of it will be old information, but we get a hospital tour and do some breathing and posture stuff which will be helpful for labour. So we'll see I guess!

melissabump: you had pregnancy carpel tunnel too?? Did it go away once LO was born? I've got some wicked carpel tunnel going on right now, and my right hand especially is really suffering. My fingers are numb most of the day and my wrist is quite weak when it comes to picking something up, or opening a lid etc. Did you discover anything that helped to ease it?


----------



## Steph82

Yes LittleSpy, when's the closing on the house? I'm not sure how you are staying so calm... I have a hard enough time organizing the place I have... Nm taking on a move :wacko:

Sarah, I got yelled at by the doctor for not taking any classes. I told her that I was planning a medicated birth and therefore didn't need to breathe :haha:. Either way, she only told me when to call etc after I asked... So maybe just ask her what the expectations are? 
As for Simon... Maybe I didn't type the situation right... Robs nesting, is him completing a list of things I give him! Lol. By no means has he taken initiative lol... But as long as things get done... I'm good! :thumbup:
LMAO at Simons response to the laundry :haha:. Does he think that laundry only gets done when you run out of clean clothes?? Silly boy!

Kealz, I guess I won't be upset about you and Sarah being labor buddies :cry:. Jk... The off time zones would make the updated difficult lol. So cute that Paige is already window shopping... Your going to be in trouble :winkwink:


----------



## melissasbump

Readytomum, yes had awful carpal tunnel last pregnancy but weirdly only the odd bit of numbness this time. Its weird how you react differently in different pregnancys. I had the wrist splints as i think you do to wear at night when it was at its worst and sometimes during the really bad days too but never really found any relief from it. However im pleased to say it went away almost immediatly after the birth so im confident yours will do too x


----------



## ReadytoMum

melissasbump said:


> Readytomum, yes had awful carpal tunnel last pregnancy but weirdly only the odd bit of numbness this time. Its weird how you react differently in different pregnancys. I had the wrist splints as i think you do to wear at night when it was at its worst and sometimes during the really bad days too but never really found any relief from it. However im pleased to say it went away almost immediatly after the birth so im confident yours will do too x

I sure hope it does!!! I'm ready for it to go away right now! :haha: No one else I know seems to have had this problem, and my mom didn't even believe me that it was a pregnancy related thing. :wacko: So I'm glad that I'm not alone in suffering through this one... not that I would wish carpel tunnel on anyone!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all, have an update from Nimbec..
She is still in hospital, the contractions have stopped again but fluid is still very low and they are currently deciding whether to do her c section today or tomorrow! She is currently waiting to see the consultant, will update you when i have further info!

Readytomum, i think carpal tunnel is to do with everything relaxing during pregnancy though i dont see why it has to be so damn painful!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Nimbec must be completely...I don't want to say terrified but I can't imagine how she feels with everything happening so fast!! Can't wait to hear more, and hopefully if our (yes our, I claim ownership of all these babies :haha:) first munchkin is born today he is 100% perfect.

Mmmm a little lie in this morning before the midwife :mrgreen:


----------



## dan-o

Just stopping by to say I'm thinking of you Nimbec hun! Hope the c-section goes well today/tomorrow sweetie, look forward to your updates and can't wait to see pics of your little early bundle :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> I did actually wonder if men can nest because Aaron tends to do lots of cleaning and he is very specific too all of a sudden... Im really efficient at cleaning our home and can get it all done hung and dry washed waxed and polished in 1 hour but not anymore so yeh before pregnancy he never had to do anything but now... hes my peraonal maid haha.. hes just gone to pick the kids up too he really is a sweetheart when hes not calling me a preggopotimus and making sealion noises at me haha!!

My hubby is definitely nesting! He has his weekend on monday/tuesday and has spent the last two days doing spring cleaning jobs non stop, I'm gobsmacked lol!!!
I've not really been able to help out either as I spent monday afternoon and evening with regular contractions! (fine now though, thankfully!)


----------



## ukgirl23

Morning ladies hope you are all well.. Doggylover I allow you part ownership of Benson :) hehe.. 

Melissa thank you for updating us.. I really hope all goes well for her and we are all thinking of her and her little man today xxx

Im really sick.. my ear drum burst last night so back to the doctors for me today... my ear is bleeding :/


----------



## dan-o

OMG your poor thing, burst ear drum sounds horrible!


----------



## ukgirl23

Dan-o must be a man thing too!! Yay cleaning OHs if only they would continue cleaning afterwards lol xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Morning ladies hope you are all well.. Doggylover I allow you part ownership of Benson :) hehe..

Excellent, thank you! :rofl:

Sorry to hear about your ear :wacko: sounds extremely painful and horrid.

Dan-o can you send your oh round to mine please?! Thank goodness your contractions have stopped. I never knew contractions could come and go. It's a good thing I have you ladies or at the first sign of contraction I'd have been at the hospital!


----------



## kristyrich

ukgirl23 said:


> Morning ladies hope you are all well.. Doggylover I allow you part ownership of Benson :) hehe..
> 
> Melissa thank you for updating us.. I really hope all goes well for her and we are all thinking of her and her little man today xxx
> 
> Im really sick.. my ear drum burst last night so back to the doctors for me today... my ear is bleeding :/

Ohh that sounds awful! You poor thing! Hope it's not too painful. I can't imagine what a burst ear drum feels like. xx. All the best Nimbec Hun!! Hope everything goes perfect and can't wait for an update!! Afm- I was in tears today thanks to my lovely landlord who pretty much told me I shouldn't be having another child and that my partner needs the "snip". Also that no real estate will give us a house now due to so many kids!! I was so upset and furious!! I never realised that I would be scolded for having four :( so I'm trying not to let it get to me and I'm just continuing to get ready for my princesses arrival! Has everyone packed their bag yet? I've only just started! Eeek!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh wow Nimbec hope she is ok and keeping strong. thinking of you hun xxx

Ive not nothing much to update lol. Apart from i didnt use the ball yesterday and still woke up around 2 hours after falling alseep. Feeling super hot(like i burnt up a heat) took pains killers cause my hip was sore :( but after i went back to bed i was ok again :S strange lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Kirstyrich I cant believe your land lord was so flipping rude to you!! What a shitbag!! Its no ones business if you have 4 or 40 kids.. that is up to you and your partner no one else!! Omg some people are idiots!!! Sorry that your landlord is so rude hun xxx 4 kids isnt a lot.. did you see 16 and counting last night? Thats a lot of kids!!!!
Ive started packing my bag I got breast pads and towels the other day eeekk lol also loving picking out my outfits to wear afterwards!! I have leggings and a floral dress and cardi :D 

Cherrybump I have had hot flushes all the way through this pregnancy.. could just be horemones hun xxx


----------



## dan-o

Cherrybump, I'm forever turning the heating up and down! One minute I'm freezing, then I'm boiling hot! I think it's quite normal for everything to go a bit haywire these last few weeks, it has for me anyway, I feel like I'm falling to bits :haha:

Kristy, that's horrid, some people can be so rude! :dohh: 
I've only just started on my hospital bag too, just got the essentials in it so far, babygrows, lucozade and maternity pads lol :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Kristy I can't relieve your landlord was so rude! How can he think its ok to say that to someone?!

Candy, I saw 16 kids and counting! I love the family who had the whole hour show before, who were getting baptised last night. The other family though...oh my gosh! The kids were so badly behaved when they went out, and the dad was an IDIOT!

Just back from the mw. And the never ending saga of my due date continues. I explained to her what happened at the hospital (I should have been 33+5 and all measurements confirmed this, but they pushed me back two weeks) she said they never should have pushed me back, and that I should keep the 29th march as my date :thumbup: so I was happy.
Then, she did her wee feel about, and said the baby "felt like" 34 weeks. Firstly...what the hell does that mean? How can a baby feel like its 34 weeks?! I assume it's based on size, but they all grow differently or they'd all come out the same weight! 
Anyway, she said that's not a problem as they allow you two weeks either way and since I am currently 36+5 that 'feeling like' 34 was fine. Then they measured my fundal height....31cm. Anyway, so they plotted me on the chart and I've managed to go from 90th centile three weeks ago to 10th centile now. And she wrote down I felt like 34 weeks, but said I am still 36+5.

So then I asked her about my induction worry (that if they use the new due date and let me go 14 days over that I would actually be a month overdue!) and she said not to worry, they won't let that happen, and she'll give me a sweep at 40 weeks.

But I just feel like I still haven't gotten any real answers, my due date is still - in the eyes of the hospital - 12 days late, and I am constantly disappointed after these appointments that I can't just get a straight answer about when my baby is due :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I also like the family who work they use cloth nappies and build their own furniture and pay their way and all of their kids were so cute.. well dressed and polite... the other family made me really angry!! He has degrees and doesnt work.. I bet asda is beneath him.. omg he was such a dickface I dont know how sh even managed to have sex with him once to make a baby let alone 11 times.. I would be doing time if he was my husband! 
I wouldnt stress over the due date. I know it is frustrating and hard but when baby has had enough baby will send you into labour and if baby doesnt then they will induce you at 40 weeks to be safe so either way your baby will be born around the date they gave you now. I also dont understand how she could tell your baby is 34 weeks just by palping your abdomen.. but then mine told me Connie would be a girl before my gender scan I think when they are poking babies all day they get a rough idea of the norm... I dont like to go by scan measurements anyway because they told me Connie was going to be small based on her scan but she was one of the biggest on the ward when she was born. so yes.. no stressing!! Xxx


----------



## doggylover

I know I am getting myself worked up, probably for nothing, but I'm just so frustrated. Everyone else gets a nice due date at the start of pregnancy and there is no fannying around changing it. Mine is constantly up in the air and has been changed in my notes four times. I am extremely lucky to be having a very easy pregnancy, but this really stresses me out for some reason!!

And yeah, I don't understand how she can say its 34 weeks just by feeling. Maybe my baby is just small! 

Yep, that guy in 16 kids was a total ass. His wife even said to him you could drive a taxi or have a shop and he said "a doctor of philosophy selling chocolate? No thank you" oh yeah, much better to sit at home on your ass all day doing nothing while your poor wife despairs about the state of her house! I think at the start it said they were an arranged marriage, so I feel so very sorry for his wife! She got forced into it and is stuck now. And he wants more?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww doggylover you are allowed to feel that wa after they messed your dates round so much hun!! ImI need to be able to plan everything properly before baby comes I coukdnt imagine not knowing my due date for certain.. I would follow the 36 weeks one and go by that but be prepared for baby to go over due by a week or so xxx

omg I missed that bit I must have been on the loo lol... What an idiot.. they dont even speak English properly.. When I lived in Norway I spoke Norwegian so did Connie... if you want to live in a country you have to have respect not come here take a council house and benefits money and not speak oir language!! Oh it makes me rant lol.. you could tell she was fed up with him. Poor woman!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Then, she did her wee feel about, and said the baby "felt like" 34 weeks. Firstly...what the hell does that mean? How can a baby feel like its 34 weeks?! I assume it's based on size, but they all grow differently or they'd all come out the same weight!

Don't trust those who just touch the belly and feel the due date, it is highly inaccurate.

The doctor who did my growth U/S told me my baby is consistent with the weeks (if not 1-2 days smaller) and everything is perfect. 
My midwife told me that those with no problems during their pregnancy actually give birth very close to their original EDD no matter the measurements during growth scans or "feels of the belly"
My doctor "felt" the belly and told me that I'm 2 weeks ahead :growlmad:.

In my humble opinion many midwives and docs will move your EDD around with an ulterior motive, first to cause a mild panic, and then to push you for induction (as it is easier and profitable for them). 
It is up to you to let them influence you, no matter what the method they use to pinpoint the EDD, they can't predict the actual birth date unless you make an appointment (and this is what most of them hope for)...


----------



## melissasbump

Hi girls, further update from Nimbec... 
C section not happening today due to no SCBU beds and baby is still ok in there. She is still in hospital, not yet sure whether she will be kept in or not. 

Kristy, cant believe your landord said that! Cheeky S***! 

Candy, hope your ok hun, burst eardrum sounds very painful!

Doggylover, try not to stress hun, it must be so frustrating for you getting different opinions on due date, its like we need that date to work towards, but in reality whatever date they give you bears nothing on the date baby will actually come. Hugs though hun. Like Lily im "2 weeks ahead" on measurments but it means nothing. 

AFM ,Just got home from soft play with Harrison, he had a great time but my back feels like its breaking! lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for the update on Nimbec, Melissabump!! Fingers crossed for her that if her little man shows up today or tomorrow that he's strong and healthy, and that mamma is doing ok too!! :hugs:

And speaking of Nimbec being ready to go, anyone know how SweetPea is doing? 

kristy: I haven't even started packing my bag yet... :dohh: To be honest, I really haven't even thought much about it. I have the clothing/blanket situation packed for LO, but that's about it. No diapers or hygeine stuff yet. DH and I have our Pre-Natal course this weekend, and it's at the hospital where we'll be giving birth. So I'm hoping that they'll give us a checklist of some sort about what we need to bring and what the hospital will supply.

Also, your landlord sounds like an ass-hat!

ukgirl: Sorry to hear about your ear! That sounds horrible. How on earth did you manage to burst your ear drum? In any case I hope it's feeling better soon!

Cherry: I get hot flashes all the time too! Quite often while lying in bed actually. I think that's pretty normal. I seem to be generally much warmer than I was before though....thank God its not summer time! I think I'd die if it was 30 degrees outside.

doggylover: That's really frustrating that your MW and Dr can't agree on your due-date. I guess that's one benefit of only having a Dr is that I always see the same person each time, so there's no back and forth. I can understand your worry about going over, and actually being way over, because the due date mix up... but it's not very likely you'd be *that* late. So try not to let the MW get to you... which I know is easier said than done. :hugs:


----------



## lily28

Melissa thanks for the update, I was thinking of Nimbec a lot today!
I msged her on FB, hope she reads it.



ReadytoMum said:


> I haven't even started packing my bag yet... :dohh: To be honest, I really haven't even thought much about it. I have the clothing/blanket situation packed for LO, but that's about it. No diapers or hygeine stuff yet. DH and I have our Pre-Natal course this weekend, and it's at the hospital where we'll be giving birth. So I'm hoping that they'll give us a checklist of some sort about what we need to bring and what the hospital will supply.

Although I *think* I have everything we need for the hospital still no bag ready, but midwife told me I don't need to pack it so early as it adds stress having a bag waiting for you. Just have everything in a closet or on a changing table ready to be packed on the last minute.

In fact I tried packing my baby's changing bag with the stuff the list the hospital gave me and turns out the things don't fit in there :dohh: I need a bigger bag for baby.

Also I don't have enough pjs for me. I need at least 1 pair to add to the 2 nighties I have for the hospital.

Yes they will give you a list for the things you need to bring at the hospital. I got my list today.


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum I think I picked up an ear infection from the pool on saturday.. sucks! 

Thank you for the update Melissa :) xx

lily my hospotal bag is huuuuge and I got one with wheels so I can drag it hehe xx


----------



## doggylover

My bag is a suitcase on wheels too Candy! It's a hand luggage sized one which just fits all my stuff into it, baby has their change bag packed and ready to go!

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies :hugs: I know LO will appear when they want, and I am sure if I had any other issues with my pregnancy this would be very minor - i think it's because it's the only thing I have to worry about!!! Which is silly, and I'm very lucky if that's my only problem!


----------



## Steph82

Melissa, thanks for the update on Nimbec... Like everyone else... I've been thinking about her today and hope she's feeling ok. I can't believe we almost have the first LO already :happydance: (happy and healthy of course!!)

Candy, you just can't get a break it seems :hugs:. Ear issues is horrible during the best of times... But dealing with it now is just completely unfair :growlmad:! Has the doctor given you anything for it? 

Kristy, what a douche your landlord is!!!! Not sure why he feels the need to share any thoughts on the matter.. He is neither birthing, nor feeding or raising ANY of your babies!!!! :growlmad: I say: have 8 more just to piss him off!!!! Stupid man!!!!

Sarah, your MV just can't make up their mind :nope:. I will give you my official medical diagnosis: you are due at the end of the month with a healthy 7lb baby! They don't know what they are measuring! :wacko:


----------



## Steph82

As for the hospital bag: I have a carry on suitcase on wheels as well :haha:. All is packed, except for the phone charger, brush, and maternity pads. I have only packed NB outfits for LO (<-- wishful thinking???) and 3 swaddle blankets. I know they will provide most things at the hospital as well.

I bought a 5 pack of BEAUTIFUL fruit of the loom undies :dohh: for the hospital. Wore the white ones last night as a trial (since white is NOT suitable for post birth lol)... They truly are HOT looking :haha:... I can just wear these next time Rob is home and I will be "safe" ahahaha


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg steph I need those panties for protection from Aaron too!!! Where did you get them? Lol 

yea thankfully he gave me some antibiotics.. I feel so much better today so hopefully I will be good to meet the new health visitor tomorrow after all and get THE REDBOOK :D xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

steph your post made me giggle. hot panties lol

Dogg; that sucks on them moving your date around so much but little one will pop out when its the right time :)

Thanks for the upate on Nimbec hope she is ok in there and not going out of her mind lol. 

Thanks for the info on hot flushes too. Im constantly turning heating up and down but i prefer the cold right now so i'd happly sit in a cold room lol. 

I have my bag packed.. Its a small gym bag looking thing lol no wheels :( wish it did though lol ive only put one pack of 10 towels in im guessing and from what my sister could remember if i run out they might have some there or at least i can ask someone to bring extra in for me lol and Paige's things are in her nappy bag :) i have her home coming outfit in my hospital bag with her nappies. 

I got her a little dress to come home in but i also pack t-shirt/leggins incase i could get those newborn tights on her lol. (her nana bought them) xxx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> Omg steph I need those panties for protection from Aaron too!!! Where did you get them? Lol
> 
> yea thankfully he gave me some antibiotics.. I feel so much better today so hopefully I will be good to meet the new health visitor tomorrow after all and get THE REDBOOK :D xxx

Bwahahaha... Funny thing... I ordered them on amazon and thought to myself: boyshort undies can't be horrible looking (since I wear lots of nicer boyshort ones now)... Sooooo... When I first put them on I thought: wow, not horrible! By the time I was ready for bed, they had loosened up a bit and then just looked absolutely horrendous!!! Ahahahahha They will def keep me safe next weekend :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

As a backup, I told rob what the doctor did (pushing on the babies head during the internal) and he said that knowing the baby's head could be touched, we would not be DTD anymore lol. (This statement coming from the same man that tells me he can't sit when peeing because "it" touches the water :rofl:... He's a tool)!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hahahaha Oh man. This thread cracks me up sometimes lol..

Saying that i was reading one yesterday about pooing all the time lol. I had to giggle to myself because i felt the same as the poor girl lol glad i aint the only one going to much lol xx


----------



## Steph82

Cherrybump said:


> Hahahaha Oh man. This thread cracks me up sometimes lol..
> 
> Saying that i was reading one yesterday about pooing all the time lol. I had to giggle to myself because i felt the same as the poor girl lol glad i aint the only one going to much lol xx

Is there such a thing as "too much pooing" during pregnancy?? :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

kristyrich said:


> Has everyone packed their bag yet? I've only just started! Eeek!

I am due nearly two weeks before you and have not packed a single thing :haha: I am waiting for my nursing PJ's I ordered online to get here. I also have to get one more nursing bra. That's all I need though, I have everything else, I just need to put it in the bags! 

Your poor ear drum UK Girl! I hope there are things to be done for you to ease the pain :(

I got some granny panties as well. I got "fold over" ones from motherhood so you can pull them up reeeeeeeal high and sexy like :winkwink: I also found one pair of these things called "postpartum panties" on sale at macy's the other day and when DH saw them you should have seen his face. :haha: They are NOTHING like the panties I normally wear, so I think he was in a state of shock that panties with so much fabric existed. They are all cotton but sort of "shaper" style. Really hideous. 

Nimbec's baby has us all on the edge of our seats! Glad all is well with them at the hospital though, thanks for the update Melissa!

About to leave for my MW appointment today. This one is the first one of my now weekly appointments. Got to get my stuff together or I will miss my bus! Have a good day ladies!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Sarah, your MV just can't make up their mind :nope:. I will give you my official medical diagnosis: you are due at the end of the month with a healthy 7lb baby! They don't know what they are measuring! :wacko:

You are my new doctor! I will just amend my notes with your diagnosis, which is much preferred to the crap I'm getting from the "professionals". That said the mw did say I'm heading for a 7 or 7 1/2lb baby, so I liked her a lot more again after that! Since I'm so convinced LO will be a beast I've packed both newborn and 0-3 outfits for the hospital. Hopefully your wishful thinking will pay off!
Bahahaa at Rob and the things he says!! And :thumbup: for your anti-sex pants.


Kirstabelle: your panties sound just gorgeous :haha: but practicality must reign! 

I have always been a fan of 'fuller' underwear! I got to the point about 3 years ago (right around the time dh proposed...must have been shortly afterwards!) that I decided thongs were no longer going on my butt unless absolutely necessary, and since then have enjoyed the comfort of my other underwear! I usually buy it a size larger than I am so I have lots of room - I'm unsexy all the time! But hey, still knocked up so dh wasn't too bothered :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies!! Firstly thankyou so much for all your well wishes!! Well the saga continues. I'm in slow labour but have been allowd home as I'm not dialating and I can't have my section tomorrow as there are no scbu beds for bubs. They have booked me again for next Thursday but the general consensus is that I won't last that long. So here is the deal I have to be admitted and have an emergency section if necessary rather than a calm planned one purely as they have to have a certain number of free scbu beds and mine is not priority at the minute as bubs is not 'yet' distressed - They keep changing their mind like the wind!! However as long as bubs is ok I'm happy for him to stay a while longer!!!! But I'm now concerned that if I get my contractions regularly again or fluid drops more I will be transferred to a hospital many hours away. There are currently no scbu beds in the whole of Wales how awful is that!!!!!!! And a scary thought!!! So I'm on way home to put feet up :) 

I will read all posts and catch up when I'm home - on phone at the minute. 

Hope everyone is ok and thanks Melissa for keeping everyone upto date :)


----------



## doggylover

So glad to hear that all is more or less well nimbec! Good news that LO will be cooking for a while longer, and if you do go spontaneously then you will still get the c section to get him out nice and quickly.

Shocking about the lack of scbu beds in Wales! That is a scary thought indeed. 

Now, as a totally practical question...what are contractions like? Are they really sore? (Please tell me they are manageable!) I know I sound like a total idiot here, but I'm willing to do that to find out what is ahead!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Doggylover! Well they vary in intensity they hook you up to a ctg machine that measures the strength if uterus contraction. A normal non contracting one carts between 10-30 and when u contract it can be anywhere above this. Majority of mine where/are around 60 and manageable however I had the odd late 80's and it was like really bad period pain. They go up to 100....so I'm guessing manageable but need to definitely be prepared to breathe through them....I'm a wuss with pain and so far am ok!


----------



## doggylover

That is excellent to know! Sorry to hijack you about this, but I am also really wussy about pain so am a bit terrified! An 80 being a bad period pain I can definitely manage...

Not that it looks like I'm going anywhere anytime soon! 

I have my fingers and toes crossed that your LO decides to change his mind and that your are lovely and comfy and he is staying in!


----------



## Mommabrown

Great news Nimbec! Still can't wait to see the little guy!! 

Doggylover they feel like strong period cramps and depending on your body they can also be felt in your back or all up top of your belly. Mine are all in my lower belly and abdomen. Sometimes they are bare able other times they are really painful. 

Ukgirl...dang girl you are just being hit with everything! I truly hope you get to feeling better soon!

Kristabelle...i don't have anything packed for either of us yet. I have those same panties from Motherhood. They are supposed to help hold everything in after baby is born too!! Which is a great thing for c-section babies for sure! I never have really been one for sexy panties. I wear cute ones occasionally but then have to walk around pulling them up all the time! lol


I am lounging around at the moment. Been trying to get all my puppies sold before Emme arrives so i don't have them plus a baby to care for. I have a ?? for the US girls. Those that are breastfeeding is your insurance paying for your pump and when did they let you order it? I called mine today and they have to call me back. I know it doesn't matter if they let me get until after Emme shows because they don't want me pumping right away but still i want to have these things in order before she gets here.


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol Im not sure.. But i seem to go a lot more these past 2 weeks since i finished up work :(

Nimbec: sound like a rollcaster. Poor thing. Cant believe there is no beds at all that shocking. If you do have to get moved to another hospital i hope they are nice enough to bring you back through again as thats a long away form home to. You get yourself home and pop your feet up hun. Glad little on is happy in there and is holding on little longer xxxxx


AFM:

Ive tottally lost it lol. i Went to make some food for Ryan.. and i was hunting for this plate i wash earlier but i couldnt work out where the heck it had gone.. So i went to ask ryan if he moved in. I even thought someone came into my house and stole it lol cause we couldnt find it.. But wait a second what did i put the chicken on in the mircowave..... The darn plate lol 


Yep i couldnt stop myself laughing like an idiot afterwards. still thinking of how stupid i am right now lol xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hey Nimbec, glad you are ok hun.

Doggylover, you want to hope you dont get contractions like i did last time. ...H was back to back and my pain was all in my lower back and was excruciating.... 

Im a fan of big undies too, like french knickers etc in nice matching sets. At the moment though its whatever i can get round my ass its got so huge and im so unsexy its not even funny lol.
Sorry if this is TMI, Is anyone having increased discharge down below? Im dont remember this last time around


----------



## doggylover

Melissa, I have a lot more discharge than usual I would say, I have had the whole way through. I've heard back to back is just absolutely awful, so really praying I don't end up in that situation as I know for sure I wouldn't cope well.

Cherry bump: that's pregnancy brain right there!

Mommabrown: how many pups have you left to sell? What breed are they? And thanks for the info about contractions :thumbup: I don't know how I'll be able to bear them as I've such a low pain threshold, and basically think anyone who has already gone through labour is amazing for still being alive!!

Also, this is waaay tmi and totally yuk, but does anyone else find themselves sweating a lot more...down below?! :blush: please someone say yes! Mainly if I am wearing trousers my pants can end up soaked through with sweat, but lately even if I'm wearing leggings it's happening. Basically anything that doesn't hang really loosely. It's the part right where my leg creases, so not technically the lady bits, but pretty darn close! :haha:

And now you all think I'm a gross sweaty freak! :blush:


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Great news Nimbec! Still can't wait to see the little guy!!
> 
> Doggylover they feel like strong period cramps and depending on your body they can also be felt in your back or all up top of your belly. Mine are all in my lower belly and abdomen. Sometimes they are bare able other times they are really painful.
> 
> Ukgirl...dang girl you are just being hit with everything! I truly hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> Kristabelle...i don't have anything packed for either of us yet. I have those same panties from Motherhood. They are supposed to help hold everything in after baby is born too!! Which is a great thing for c-section babies for sure! I never have really been one for sexy panties. I wear cute ones occasionally but then have to walk around pulling them up all the time! lol
> 
> 
> I am lounging around at the moment. Been trying to get all my puppies sold before Emme arrives so i don't have them plus a baby to care for. I have a ?? for the US girls. Those that are breastfeeding is your insurance paying for your pump and when did they let you order it? I called mine today and they have to call me back. I know it doesn't matter if they let me get until after Emme shows because they don't want me pumping right away but still i want to have these things in order before she gets here.


Mommabrown, my insurance will NOT cover the pump, because our plan is grandfathered in... I do know however, that Aetna will allow you to order the pump 30 days before your due date (from one of their approved suppliers).
Check the website from your insurance and they should have the information there.


----------



## melissasbump

Doggy, YES im a sweat freak too though im putting it partly down to practially living in leggings. I freak out as bit about it as i get a bit paranoid, along with the discharge and im wearing a panty liner all the time now. So we can be huge sweaty freaks together! lol


----------



## doggylover

Thank god, Melissa, that I am not the only one! I've always been a sweaty Betty, but this is definitely new! And I am paranoid about it as well. I constantly think my waters have broken :haha: then I realise I'm just gross!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

No Doggylover you are not the only one. I sweat bad down there too. I sweat everywhere pretty much. I had 6 now just 2. They are schnauzer/cockerspainel mixes. 

Thanks Steph she had to look up our policy then came back and told me that she was going to have to call me back. I am going to check that site now!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I'm totally there with you on comfy underware... I don't even own a thong! I know some ladies really love them, but I have no interest in a 24/7 wedgie! Mind you, until a month or so ago I didn't own any of the *huge* granny pants that I currently wear either! :rofl: I find my mat pants slide down on me all the time, because even pregnant I have no hips or ass to hold the band up, so I like the added support of the underware band on the bump since my mat pants fall down all the time!

steph: fruit of the loom is my usual choice! :haha: Although not in that style. lol I'm too cheap to buy fancy underware. You can't see it anyway and DH has zero appreciation for fancy underthings... so I can't be bothered!

nimbec: that's insane that there are no beds free so you have to keep waiting like this! Hopefully contractions go away again so you're not super uncomfortable waiting for next Thursday to show up! Take it easy when you get back home and keep us posted.

melissabump: not a lot of extra discharge, but more what doggylover mentioned about extra sweating basically right where my legs attach to my body on the inner thigh. I don't know how women go through pregnancy in the summer! I'd die. I'd just melt into a puddle of goo and slither away. :haha:

AFM, I've noticed the last few days, and today especially, that I keep getting very specific jabs in the ribs and side by bony little feet, elbows and knees! (or whatever body part it is LO has decided to attack with!) It feels like there's lot of wiggling and moving around going on... and my stomach is really super hard in specific places, like LO is trying to push his way right out! I hope he's still head down at least!!

Tonight DH and I have our "Meet the Doctors" night. Our doctor is part of a delivery team, and so tonight we get to meet all the doctors on the team, so that if ours isn't working when we go into labour, we'll have met the other doctors already. It'll be a bit of an info session on labour in general as well, which is good because then we'll be a step ahead at the pre-natal course this weekend. :winkwink:


----------



## melissasbump

Mommabrown, I have a minature schnauzer, love them!


----------



## doggylover

Oh thank god everyone else is sweating there too!! I feel so normal! Like readytomum says, it's where the legs attach to the body, I think my thighs must have gotten super fat and are holding all the heat in!

I also don't know how women are pregnant in summer- although I guess a lot of loose dresses would allow air movement and maybe keep you sweat free?! 

Mommabrown: those pups must be so cute! Spaniels are crazy though, so I'm sure they are keepin you on your toes. 

Readytomum: I will send you some of my ass. I have enough for everyone!! I thi k the shape of some maternity wear isnt great- I have a pair of work trousers which constantly slide down, and did on my sil too who is a very different shape. Blame the clothes- not the body!! Hope tonight goes well and none of the drs are ones you would hate to have(and therefore would invariably end up getting :dohh:)

I got my cheeky wipes today from dh's sister and I have to say they are awesome already! I would recommend them for anyone thinking of using cloth wipes as they come in a great little kit which means ill also be able to use then when out and about so I'm super happy about that (but wondering what to do with the 300 disposable wipes I bought?!? )


----------



## Mommabrown

Melissabump that is exactly how they turned out looking! I was surprised how fast people were trying to buy them all up!

Steph my insurance finally got back to me and they do cover them. One per patient which is all i need! But now the company i am ordering it from is being stupid. They said they have heard of insurance paying for them but never have they billed them, themselves! I was like WTF were you born under a rock!!!! Around here breast feeding isn't pushed that much so it's no surprise!

That is neat Readytomum that in case something happens you will be familiar with which ever DR takes over. I don't know what would happen if mine was unavailable. Panic would set in that's for sure.

Doggylover...they are a hand full as is my cocker spaniel. She is pissed at me at the moment because I have her pups in a small kennel and she can't get in there with them.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls quick update. Went to work this am and said to my office mate 'god I feel like I'm about to start my period' - whilst thinking nothing of the words I had just said. About an hour later I went to bathroom and boom there's my mucus plug when I wipe! Go back to desk and start paying a little attention to how my belly is feeling as DS came about 36 hours after I lost my plug - can def feel some tightenings coming and going now although very mild. Back to bathroom about an hour later and I wipe and there's a small amount of bright red blood mixed with more mucus. Back to desk and phone the dr - they want to see me in about 2 hrs. Tightenings are now ramping up a little but still not 'painful' just uncomfortable, but def more and more uncomfortable as time goes on. On the way to drs I have 5 tightenings in 25 mins. 

Dr checks me and I am 90% EFFACED ALREADY. 2 cm dilated. She confirms contractions, which are every five mins and lasting 20 seconds. Tells me as soon as they are a minute long I need to go to hospital - and lets me know who all is on call that evening. Thinks baby will be here tonight or tomorrow - I am just kind of staring at her at this point still wrapping my head around the fact that I'm already 90% effaced... I was only 70% effaced and 5 cm after my water broke last time so thinking this is going to be a fast labor as the effacement is what generally takes a while!

Still having contractions about 5 mins apart and lasting 30 seconds right now - most are just uncomfortable however there is one here and there where I catch myself breathing through it a little. Was not expecting this at all when I got up this morning even though DS was here yesterday - I made it at least one day longer than my last pregnancy so far but don't think it'll be much further than that - my head is not quite ready yet tbh!

Thinking of you Nimbec :hugs:

Sorry for one sided post but having trouble concentrating typing on the phone! Will try to keep you all updated.


----------



## Mommabrown

:hugs:Oh Sweatpea:hugs: Here's to hoping everything goes smooth for you and that you won't have to go through labor to much longer and you will be holding your LO happy and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Oh goodluck sweetpea! hope all goes well! x


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea I will be thinking of you hun and hoping all goes well for you and baby! You still made one eztra day! Youve done amazingly well considering the circumstances youve had so be proud... so exciting that LO will soon be here!! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Goodluck SweetPea!!! I was just thinking about your earlier today wondering how you were doing! Hopefully LO will be here soon happy and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Is anyone else finding it extremely hard to grasp that we have all been together from the start through all the tough bits and fun bits and its almost over already?! Its gone so quickly! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea don't even think about apologising to us! I cannot believe the day you have had, and the fact that your LO is going to be here anytime soon. Good luck, and I hope you and LO stay safe.

I can't believe we were due date buddies, now you are going to have you baby!! Thinking of you and can't wait to hear some news about a healthy baby :hugs:

This is all getting serious now :shock: as you said candy, I can't believe we have started to reach the end (if that makes sense?!). 

Knowing my luck I'll still be pregnant in two months time when you all have your babies!


----------



## Steph82

Omg SweetPea and Nimbec!!! You guys are just hours away from holding your LO! :hugs:
I am wishing you both a very easy labor and very very healthy LO with lots of pictures to post here for us to ogle over!!!!



Sarah, as for wearing dresses to air out the area: NO BUENO! Lol. With sweaty inner thighs rubbing together, it's 100% more uncomfortable lol.


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: hadn't thought that one through at all!!!

Plus the chaffing from my big fat pregnancy thighs would be horrific!!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> :rofl: hadn't thought that one through at all!!!
> 
> Plus the chaffing from my big fat pregnancy thighs would be horrific!!

YES... I have officially banned all dresses (without leggings) and shorts (since those get bunched up in the crotch area (kinda looks like those of a little fat kid lmao).
Totally gross on both counts lol


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh sweetpea hope you are ok!!! Fx the contractions are not too painful for you an well done on the extra day you got :) looking forward to hearing how you got on. Wishing you and Lo the best if luck (((hugs))) 

I'm sweaty Betty too girls and have lots more discharge yuk yuk!! Combined with my granny panty I'm one sexy woman ATM lol!! 

Candy sorry to gear about your ear - ouch!!!! That must be horrible you really are having a tough time :( 

I agree candy it's a scary thought - although hopefully we can all stay in touch and set up a new thread in baby club?? Once everyone has delivered :) 

I'm having a few tightening a but nothing too serious so am off to bed to get some sleep :)


----------



## kealz194

Oh my goodness sweetpea good luck Hun will be thinking of u and ur lo!!!! You too nimbec! 
Omg ladies thank goodness I'm not the only sweaty Betty so glad someone else mentioned it haha! Makes me feel better! 
Candy it's mad isn't how we have all come so far together! I really hope we all stay in touch!!! 
Sarah I did send you my number on Facebook but never got a reply did U get it? Hope everyone is doing ok! Thinking of all you ladies going through rough times!
Hope ur ear gets better soon candy cxxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Thinking of you Sweet Pea! :hugs: Text me if you need to, although it sounds like things may go so quickly you might not! Hope labor goes very smoothly and baby Scarlett arrives healthy x

That is a scary thought about the no beds in all of Wales Nimbec! Hope you get a restful sleep, it might be your last sleep before you are a mama!! How amazing! 

Mommabrown my hospital also orders the pumps for people. You just say you want one at delivery and they arrive the next day from the supplier and they bill it to your insurance along with all the L&D costs. My insurance also lets you buy direct from a supplier. I think I am just going to get it at the hospital. I am sick of ordering and buying things now. Never thought i would say that, but it is true. I am officially sick of shopping. :shock:

My order from Destination Maternity for my maternity PJ's has become a total debacle. First they cancelled part of my order, even though I see the item that was cancelled is back on their site today and then the part they sent me is totally wrong. They just sent me a random nightgown with the tag for the pajamas I wanted attached to it :growlmad: And their customer service line won't let me talk to anyone to try to get it fixed. I am about ready to cancel everything and send everything back to them, jerks! End rant!

My MW appointment was all normal as usual, my "uneventful pregnancy" continues. I am going for my first acupuncture appointment tomorrow morning to get the ball rolling on LO's eventual timely eviction :winkwink: Although I am a bit worried about this alleged snow storm that is supposed to start in the morning. If it is really coming down it will be too dangerous for me to walk up the hill to town and the bus won't come down to get me either. So this "storm" better just be weak and overblown! It also better not strand my DH in Canada either, he is scheduled to come home tomorrow night and I am already sick of being all alone with my hormones. :cry:


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec Im glad you got to come home and keep LO in there a little while longer. I know how much you wanted to get as close to your due date as possible I hope those contractions stay away now and little man can stay on for one more week xxx
oh yes we must set up a new thread after our lo's are born! It would be great to see them all reaching their mile stones together and growing up :) 

Kealz it definitely is mad!! But you know I live close to peppa pig world so if you wanted to go together in summer holz with paige and my two and our babies that could be rather awesome :) 

I was pregnant with Lucas is the summer.. I got sunburnt a lot quicker.. something to do with melonin levels ect.. but in a way it was nicer.. I did wear dresses and shorts and skirts and it was so comfy but it was early summer so not too hot at that point... the best bit was wearing my crocs and flip flops and not needing socks hehe no bending down to put those bad boys on! 

I dont know what time of year I prefer but I know I did no enjoy being pregnant in the icy snowy bits! 

Well Im off to bed now.. thinking of sweetpea tonight and hoping it goes quicklynfor her.. Night night everyone :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle you posted after I read the thread lol... I cannot believe how rude destination maternity were for sending you the wrong item but the right tag!! Its almost laughable that they think you wouldnt notice! Assholes! 
glad all went well at the midwife.. I had accupunture with Lucas it was amazing and worked for me. Hope it works just as well for you xxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh crap Kealz I totally forgot! My phone was in the car all night and forgot to text you later on! Will text you my number in the morning (phone downstairs, pregnant lady upstairs....!!)

Kirstabelle I forgot to say happy birthday!!! I'm not sure if it was yesterday or today (baby brain!) but happy birthday!

And yep! I'm all for a brand new thread with babies and pictures of cuteness and food everywhere, and posts of me complaining about no sleep! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks Doggy Lover, it was yesterday. I ate pad thai and ben and jerry's and watched shows my DH hates :haha:

I was just thinking that about the socks and shoes with shoelaces Candy! I am seriously considering intentionally getting pregnant for the summer next time. I hate being cooped up inside with the crappy weather and shoes with laces are the bane of my existence at the moment!

Yeah the tag thing was ridiculous. My baby brain is not _that_ bad! Its like they thought, "oh both these things are purple, who cares?!" Ummmm... me! They are gonna be sorry when this angry preggo finally gets through to their customer service dept! The line is open until midnight and for once my pregnancy insomnia is going to work in my favor, jerks! I wish there was an "evil laugh" smiley!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Still hanging around home - ctx are def stronger and are about 4-5.5 mins apart, 45 secs each. Keep losing lots of pink/red mucus and sooo much pressure. Bags and carseat are ready to go in car just trying to get to 60 secs long before I call the dr!


----------



## nimbec

Sweetpea good luck!!! I'm assuming they won't try an stop labour? Best if luck thinking of you! 

I'm sat in bed contractions started again but not regular enough to go in - funny though I'm having pain but stomach doesn't seem to be tight....very odd I will see what happens! 

Looking forward to your updates


----------



## ooSweetPea

At appt today they said no stopping her coming now. DH is putting DS to bed and I think I'm going to go lay down too and see what happens - my waters went with DS in the night so who knows!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: I was just telling DH on the way home from our class tonight how crazy it is that we've all been together on here for so long now, and now the first babies are about to be born!! It's surprising how fast 8/9 months can go!

doggylover: We definitely need a new thread for once our LO's are born, so we can all stay in touch. Especially for us FTM's so we have somewhere to ask our silly questions to with people who have already heard us say the most ridiculous things. :haha: 

sweetpea: Thanks for the update! Hope you hit your 60 second mark soon so you can head to the hospital and get things rolling! Glad you're all packed and ready. Fingers crossed!!

krista: Happy belated birthday! Mmmmm... pad thai! One of my favourites. :thumbup: I salute your choice. Sorry to hear about the PJ debacle though... what a nightmare! That's part of the reason I try to avoid ordering stuff on-line whenever I can, because knowing my luck it would ALL be messed up. :dohh:

Our little "meet the doctors" info session went well tonight. Apparently they keep you in 24hrs after delivery to run some tests etc. which is much longer than I thought, but good to know now so I can pack appropriately!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: glad you were able to find out that info, as you say will be helpful when packing. I think for FTM here it's a standard stay of at least one night/24hrs, but I'm banking on it being more as my SIL ended up in for two and then discharged herself but they wanted her in a third. That'll be horrible if it happens :( and yep, after telling you ladies about my sweaty bits, there is nothing I can't ask when LO gets here! "Is their leg supposed to hang off like that?" "Does it _really_ matter if you drop them?!"

Sweetpea: your last post was 6 hours ago and I am betting that by now you are either at the hospital and still in labour or, hopefully, have Scarlett here already! Can't wait to hear!

Nimbec: how are the contractions this morning?


----------



## nimbec

Haha Doggylover I'm sure will will all be asking the silliest of questions....I asked a really stupid one the other day ...I was wondering which way if any in particular you have to point a boys willy in a nappy!! Of course everyone laughed like mad!! I'd got visions of if it was pointed directly up then the wee would come out top of nappy lol lol lol 

Contractions slowed so looks like ill be ok for today. I'm bloody sore tho to touch my bump may call the Midwiffe he hasn't moved yet this morning either hmmm I bet he's just knackered but all the same it adds the the worry list! 

Sweetpea I'm assuming she has arrived hope all went smoothly!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I find it silly that they send ftm's home after just 1 night. It must be hard! We had to stay for three days each time in Norway but there were less women so they had the room I guess. 

ooooh sweetpea I keep checking in here to see if youve updated hehe.. I too am looking forward to your story and lots of gorgeous pics! I really hope youve had her by now and are resting xxxx

Afm my ear infection has turned into a full on ear and throat infectiony cold virus thing... I feel like death and Aaron went back to work today so the kids have to wait for him to finish before they can go to school because Im too sick to take them. Hopefully he wont be long. The health visitor was due to come today but I had to rearrange. She sounds foreign and I think its the same one lucas had fml. I guess I should reserve judgement until Ive met her but ..... yeh lol. 

Nimbec I hope those contractions have stayed and will stay away for a while longer xx

hope you are all having a nice day.. all these babies suddenly coming is making me realize how unprepared I am and makes me want to clean like a crazy bitch and pack my bag and buy everything lol. xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. Bit to catch up on lol

Dogg: i sweat like crazy just now i have to turn the heating down at night cause i get super sweaty down there :S.

When i was reading Sweatpea story i thought she already had the little one lol but then i realize she didn't good luck hun hope you arent in labor much longer :).. Guessing by when she last post she must be in hospital by now.

Nimbec- I hope he moves a little soon for you, Might just be tired like you say lol. Not to much longer now.



Im still really sweaty just now and im sitting right now to the window its raining outside....

Not sure how much ive just missed out replying there lol sorry ladies i had 3 pages to read lol xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Sweetpea, thinking of you hope all is going well!

Nimbec, glad you are ok, your LO is probably worn out from all the excitement of the last few days.

Readytomum, sound like a productive Doctors meeting!

AFM, Not much going on here, am just super uncomfortable (like all of us) and feeling sick but thats about it. DH is off today so we are gonna pop and do some food shopping before i have to go back to hospital later this afternoon for checks and monitoring. Deep joy!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies! Thankyou everyone for your comments on what the landlord said. He certainly is an inconsiderate so and so but I'm just going to ignore it. You are all right, it's our choice and I'm not going to let him get to me! :)Steph- your comment made me giggle so much. Made me feel a lot better.:) oh and I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hasn't packed my bag. I was feeling guilty but looks like most of us haven't. I better start tomorrow though, just in case. Sweetpea- all the best Hun! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## kristyrich

Oh and just to add, I also get sweaty in not so nice places, lol. I think maybe it's due to swelling in the area. Isn't pregnancy just so elegant? Hahaha


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls sorry to disappoint but she is still baking! Managed to nip a few mins sleep here and there last night between contractions as they spaced out a bit - now that I was up and around a little they are starting to get closer again. I will say the ones I am having now are def stronger than yesterday. Looks like I'm stuck in a bit of slow labor for the moment urghh!


----------



## nimbec

Ugh sweetpea that's good in a way everyday is a bonus at this point as long as you are both healthy! Are you still at home? Blimey I would be panicking by now. Thinking of you hope everything goes well for you!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww sweetpea.. I had slow labour with Luke its so sucky.. like Nimbec said though everyday is a bonus! 

Nimbec you do have to point the widgey down in the nappy unless you want to wash baby clothes all day.. hehe I heard that cloth nappies dont leak out the top band but I know for a fact disposables do.. also little boys pee when fresh air hits it... DUCK!! And dont under estimate the velocity of poo haha xx


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: Candy, I was just about to ask Nimbec, if she ever got her answer on the pointing of the boy parts lol... I would have never even considered, until I was trying to change the first diaper!!!

SweetPea and Nimbec, you girls are keeping us on our toes! I'm happy to hear that you are both well and in good spirits! Can't wait for further updates!!

Sarah, I love the idea of LO thread!! And I totally agree, there are some questions that I may want to ask, that could potentially land me in counseling :haha:.


----------



## nimbec

haha thanks candy - a much nicer response than the one i got!!!! I thought that maybe the case but typically the person i asked laughed at me belittled me and made me feel stupid....incidentally they said it just lies where it lies but i agree with you i will be making sure its not pointing directly upwards !! :) Thankyou!!!!!!! 


Well no real update here apart from I have a funny feeling the contractions maybe on their way back ....to any of you not firstime moms....i have period like cramps very low doen but i dont think i have any tightening.....baby has definately dropped so maybe just his head banging on my pelvis......also i know u shouldnt go 'fishing' but i wanted to know if i could still find my cervix.....it still seems very high to me - does it literally drop down really low in labour? 

Also very pissed off with how they wrote my notes....basically it said they had suggested I stay in for observations but i had said i would be comfertable at home and happier [email protected]!!! when in actual fact i was genuinly asking if i 'needed' to be there as i wasn't actually in labour and they where not planning to keep me on monitor or do anything......it makes it sound like i ignored their advice grrrrrrrrr Then i've read my ctg report and one says contractions, another uterine irritation and then in my other notes section no uterine activity SO WTF am i having contractions or not???? soooooooo confusing!!! I hate the fact that they all say something different and cant agree!! 

sorry rant over! and breathe lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sweetpea: Yay for making it another day! But I can understand your desire to want the little lady out if you've started labour. Hopefully you can get a bit more rest in before the big event so you're all ready to go.

nimbec: You're going a great job holding on! I wouldn't worry what the papers say, just as long as you and your little man are doing ok still, that's what matters!!

Also, whoever told you to just leave the boy's sprinkler how it lies is trying to get you christened! You have to intentionally aim it down at first, and then it will sort of stay that direction. :haha: And like ukgirl said... when the fresh air hits, off it goes! lol So keep the dirty diaper covering things up on top until you're ready to wrap the clean one on!

melissabump: It was a pretty good meeting. We got there a bit late, but I don't think we ended up missing too much. Have fun with the food shopping! I love going grocery shopping, but I hate having to haul it all home! We don't have a car so we have to carry it on the bus, and quite frankly I've had enough of that at this point. I should go on strike. :rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

nimbec - I know everyone experiences early active labor differently, but my initial contractions were mild-moderate period type cramps low down and I could feel tightening with each one. I don't remember having those types of contractions before I was induced with my first. This time, I've had that same type of contraction a few times so far (tightening and all). In my case, I'm not really concerned about them (there is no pattern to them or they'll seemingly start developing a pattern and fizzle within the hour). That's partly why I feel like I'm likely to ignore the start of early labor for a couple of hours this time (which, to me, isn't that big of a deal since I'm naively expecting things to take a little while to progress). :shrug: You're doing such a great job hanging in there! :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

Thinking of you, sweetpea! :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Popping in to see how you ladies in hospital are doing, still hanging on I see! :cloud9:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hehe steph I felt well weird changing my sons nappy for the first time.. I learnt very quickly to get in and out of there asap! Little boys are monsters with that thing!! 

Nimbec my baby has dropped down into my pelvis a lot the past few days and when he moves his head it feels awful. I was having lower backache with the tightnings yesterday but they were random and went away.. I have spd too which causes back ache but it does make me worry if I have tightnings and they hurt.. I would compare real contractions to gas pain or period pain at the same time as the tihtnings and lasting longer than 10 seconds.. they kinda make you do an oooooo face lol.. Im not sure why your notes are so changable surely they must agree on your status before agreeing to your treatment? Them saying that you went home after being advised to stay is their way of covering their own arses if anything unlikely were to happen so you couldnt sue them. *******s! 

Afm Ive been in bed ill all day feeling sorry for myself. Aaron is winding me up too which hasnt helped then I put a picture of my kids in their outfits for world book day and my uncle commented on how Connie hs a double chin and I was so angry I was like.. take the piss out of me not my six year old!! Omg seriously on what planet did he think it was a good idea to say that shit to me??? Who tells a mother her kid has a double chin... idiot!! He was like.. chill the fudge out... What a knobber!! I usually let this suff run off me but Im a fucking lioness at the moment when it comes to any of these kids of mine.. seriously say one thing about them and I will rip off your face!! Its nuts how territorial I am when Im pregnant! Lol hormones!! 

Sweetpea have you progressed any yet? Xxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Littlespy & candy it's always useful to hear others experiences and yes it seems they didn't agree in my notes but I'm going on the basis that my bubs is ok and that's all that matters :) 

Candy what a ******* I can't believe anyone let alone familly could make such a stupid remark!!!! I would want to punch them!!!!!!! Sorry you are still feeling rough :( ((hugs)) 

I'm currently chilling on the sofa after doing 3 sinks of washing up - it took oh to use every single plate and cutlery we own before he thought about washing anything grrrr he has said he will do it for 3 days now but I just couldn't bear to leave it!! It's really awkward & painful for me to do as we have a very old fashioned massive low down sink so I can't get near it with bump and then have to bend over to wash stuff - not the easiest lol! He WILL be hoovering this evening haha!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec!!! Noooooo lady sit yourself down!!!! You are far more important than the washing up!! You should be in bed being waited on hand and foot like a queen!!! Xxx


----------



## nimbec

hmmmm yes i know but i have to do a minimal amount because ...well the day i did nothing....lets see what happened! 

1) the dog peed on the carpet & deposited a nice shit on the bathroom floor (I stood on it - imagine my expleitives!!) Oh gets engrosed in work and forgets to let him out and even when he does he doesnt send him away from the door so he doesn't actually do much lol

2) the fire alarm was set off as he burn't toast really badly (i had it on frozen bread setting) so house stunk really badly

3) house like a bomb site and i'm not really house proud just like it to be respectable lol 

but yes i know i am relaxing i promise :) 

So all in all not overly relaxing lol so now i just bark orders hehehehe


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg wow nimbec your oh needs domesticating lol.. and Im sorry but I have to admit this... I laughed when I read the dog poo and frozen bread bit lol. I should be resting too being ill and all but my oh spent all day watching movies before going to work so now I have to clean the kitchen and make dinner while getting the kids to do their rooms which all parents know is mission impossible!! I really cba!! Xx


----------



## nimbec

I know ukgirl he really IS domesticated just lazy and his mind is on other things atm but OMG its easier to stay in controll lol. Yes u definately should be resting :( grrrr shame your other half can't do tea for kids before he goes! 

bloomimg me huh


----------



## Jenny_J

Hiya everyone. 

Id of gone mad at the dog poop and burnt toast accidents. Lol bloody men! 

Im struggling being off my meds now, this week has been horrible. Tried to get naps to give me a boost but either the phone or door keeps going :-(
So I came to bed when hubby got up (3:30, he is working nights) and im still in bed now, cant face going downstairs into the madness yet. Need to shake this anxiety off else il be in trouble


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh wow long slow labors for you early birds! That really must be a drag. I hope that things speed up for you a bit and no more pain and just the simple joys of holding them sweet babies in your arms!

Ukgirl sorry you are still not feeling well. Hopefully you get some much needed rest and are on the mend before court next week and before Lo gets her for sure!

Afm, I had my first total melt down last night. Can't say it was pretty because I had been having contractions badly yesterday and went to take a bath to help relieve the pain and DH just smarted off the wrong way and that was it I went from freaking out on him to bawling like a baby. My hormones are at an all time high right now.


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies. Sorry for cutting in but i just wanted to post quickly since im in a little pain.

I stood up needing to go to the bathroom felt like i needed to poop but instead my back went extremely painfull. like a crimpling pain i had to moved my self to pee as i was dying to go lol but the pain got little worse i stood up and placed my hands on the wal hunch over to help ease the pain ended up being a little sick :(. Got ryan to get me some water and pain killers. 

Im not to bad now still got slight pain in my back its on the right side Not sure what the make of this. Paige is currently hiccuping and moving around so i know she is ok but omg I cried out in pain it was that bad. God knows how ill cope with labor going to be a total whimp :( xxx


----------



## nimbec

awww cherry that doesnt sound very nice :( Perhaps bubs is sitting on a nerve? or maybe just your back giving way a bit cos of pregnancy. Just watch that you are not getting regular waves of pain like contraction pain in your back....i now nothing about it but to me it sounds like a trapped nerve which is hurrendous pain!!! 

mommabrown sorry you are feeling hormonal...i am too not that its probably any consolation - I had a met down a few days ago that sounds very simular to yours :( ((((hugs)))) Have your contractions slowed down? 

jennyj Hun i'm so sorry you are suffering with anxiety, i used to suffer extreemly badly, luckily it is now managed without meds but pregnancy has made me faaaaaarrrrrrr worse. Is there anyone you can talk to about this? Is there anything in particular that is making it worse? (((((hugs))))

well my pain is worse but not tightening so i'm going to try and hold out till midwiffe visits tomorrow....ugh not nice at all i'm torn between just wanting him out NOW and wanting a few more days cooking lol add my hormones into the equation and i'm a blooming wreck. Isn't pregnancy fun?! :) :)


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks Nimbec. Im ok now ive just got this slight pain in my pelvic area so ive pulled out my ball and having little bounce lol. Ill keep an eye on it but ill mention it to my midwife tomorrow anyways lol xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry to hear your in pain to hun :( pregnancy defo isnt that funny just now xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I can be added to the list of pitiful preggos. :winkwink:

Mine is just a cold but it's lasting forever and doesn't seem to be getting any better. Well, I started coughing a lot yesterday and last night, every time I coughed (which is... so much. Like almost constantly), I'd effing piss myself! :dohh: So horrible and hilarious at the same time. :haha: Luckily it seems to only happen when I'm standing so at work today I've been trying to be sure I'm sitting every time I have to cough. :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

Urgh Im leaking either urine or amniotic fluid :/ i have had it for a few days now since baby dropped down and excuse the tmi but its at the top bit of my underwear so Im hoping and praying for urine! I just had a braxton hick though and more come out and when I wiped it was really watery discharge. I have the midwife tomorrow so going to wait and talk to her about it :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh probs best and let her know when you see her. I dont have an app tomorrow i just have antetal class lol but its my midwife so ill speak to her then about this pain. Ive turned hot water on for a bath to see if it help relax my muscles feel like im going in a bath alot more these past few days.

I get the leak urine i must have a weak bladder i think. but its annoying. I only know its urine cause i can smell it lol but i can feel it to :s sorry for the info i feel like i need to go so much in a day now now she has dropped i go alot more than i use to :(.

Trying to keep myself today as i can feel the pain still on my right side this bath better help... feels like cramping but in the one spot aaaargh!! :( xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: that's really ridiculous that you had to clean up the dog poo... I'd have been yelling at OH to get his arse in there to do it. Especially since if he would have let the dog out in the first place, it wouldn't have happened! 

Men--I tell ya! Sometimes I wonder what the hell goes on in their heads--and most of the time I'm pretty sure I DONT want to know! :dohh:

JennyJ: I'm sorry to hear that anxiety is giving you troubles. Just take it all one day at a time and give yourself the space you need. Hoping it gets a little better for you once your body regulates being off the meds. :hugs:

mommabrown: I had a similar meltdown a few weekends ago when DH was being a nob. That was my first (and only so far!) meltdown, but oh my goodness did I feel soooo much better after getting it all out, and I think it smartened DH up a bit too to realize that I was struggling with things. I hope you're feeling better now that you've got it off your chest too! 

ukgirl: I think your reaction to your uncle's comments is totally justified! Who the hell comments that a 7 year old has a double chin!? Let alone someone in your own family. Like nimbec said, I'd have wanted to punch him too!

AFM, I had some packages to pick up at the post office today. I got a free sample kit from Similac with a tub of powdered formula and a smaller tub of lactose free powdered formula. I'm planning and hoping to breast feed, but this way we have some formula in the house just in case we need it, and it was free! 

I had a few coupons from Johnson's too, one of which was for a free "Johnson's to Go" pack. It has a little miniture bottle of baby lotion, baby shampoo, baby body wash, baby powder, and diaper creme. So that was rather perfect for tossing in my hospital bag for LO.

I love getting free stuff! :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

nimbec said:


> awww cherry that doesnt sound very nice :( Perhaps bubs is sitting on a nerve? or maybe just your back giving way a bit cos of pregnancy. Just watch that you are not getting regular waves of pain like contraction pain in your back....i now nothing about it but to me it sounds like a trapped nerve which is hurrendous pain!!!
> 
> mommabrown sorry you are feeling hormonal...i am too not that its probably any consolation - I had a met down a few days ago that sounds very simular to yours :( ((((hugs)))) Have your contractions slowed down?
> 
> jennyj Hun i'm so sorry you are suffering with anxiety, i used to suffer extreemly badly, luckily it is now managed without meds but pregnancy has made me faaaaaarrrrrrr worse. Is there anyone you can talk to about this? Is there anything in particular that is making it worse? (((((hugs))))
> 
> well my pain is worse but not tightening so i'm going to try and hold out till midwiffe visits tomorrow....ugh not nice at all i'm torn between just wanting him out NOW and wanting a few more days cooking lol add my hormones into the equation and i'm a blooming wreck. Isn't pregnancy fun?! :) :)

I was on fluoxatine but stopped when I found out I am pregnant. Wasn't too bad at first, but it's now worse than ever, I dont even feel better being in my home. I dont want to see anyone or do anything with other people at all. I think tiredness and hormones are making it worse.
I can't talk to anyone about it, family or hubby as they dont understand and just get frustrated with me. 

I worry il be worse post baby :-/

Hope your app goes ok tomo hun


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks cherrybump I think it is just urine but its so scary haha.. Im having a lot of braxton hicks tonight too but my kids are playing up alot so could be the stress. I hope your pain gets better. Im guessing baby is trapping a nerve since she dropped? Hopefully your midwofe can give you some good advice xxx 

readytomum both my uncles are like that they think they are being funny but its just rudeness! They need to be told its not okay. Yay for free stuff!!! I love free baby sampley stuff too they go well in my changing bag :D xxx


----------



## nimbec

Yay for freebies!! 

Jenny does your Midwiffe know how you are feeling? Or doctor as I was told they offer special help counciling someone to talk too during pregnancy there is a special team. I was on the same tablets luckily I managed to cope without them for a few yrs before getting pregnant but I totally understand how u feel. It's important to talk to someone as much as you probably don't want too ((hugs)) 

Ukgirl I hope it's not your fluid! Fx !


----------



## Mommabrown

THanks Nimbec...they have me on Breathine to slow them down which wasn't happening yesterday. When i was last checked i was still at 3cm and 75% effaced. Dr said i could go a month after being off meds at 36 weeks or just hours who knows. But i am feeling lots better after the bath and my melt down for sure.:haha:


Oh bloody HELL we are all gonna end up having March babies instead bahahahahahahahhaha!!:rofl:

Readytomum i got the same thing Weds too. And the cute little bottle that was in there also!! I have gotten a couple of sample diapers from Pampers and Huggies also! I love freebies:thumbup:

Ukgirl i don't know why a family member would even act that way. What a douche...I don't know what kept you from kicking him in the cods! 

Doggylover is today your last day or tomorrow??? I bet you are excited and sad at the same time. I subbed at my kids school for awhile and i love when i go back and the little ones remember me and run give me hugs!! 

afm had a great appointment with my attorney today! Found out my douchey Ex hasn't been complying with his attorney or mine over these Interrogatories...made my day...also the only thing we have to prove in court still is DH didn't hit DS.. That is the only thing that they have on me is what my attorney said and they are working on getting a temporary hearing to modify how much time i get with the kids and to move up my final hearing from July! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
He is also setting a motion to make him bring the kids to the Hospital to see Emmaleigh when she is born! I am so happy right now. All this is finally paying off!


----------



## Jenny_J

nimbec said:


> Yay for freebies!!
> 
> Jenny does your Midwiffe know how you are feeling? Or doctor as I was told they offer special help counciling someone to talk too during pregnancy there is a special team. I was on the same tablets luckily I managed to cope without them for a few yrs before getting pregnant but I totally understand how u feel. It's important to talk to someone as much as you probably don't want too ((hugs))
> 
> Ukgirl I hope it's not your fluid! Fx !

No I worry they will send social services to me. Il flip my wig if they do that. 
Talking about it doesn't really help, as im not in a position to fix the anxiety. They wouldn't give me cbt till I was on meds for 12 months solid. 
That's really good you managed without them, that must of been some tough work.


----------



## dan-o

Add me to the list of ladies not having a great day as well please!

Had my pre-birth MW appt today and was basically told I will be having a wired up to a drip and monitor, in delivery suite wearing stupid socks kinda labour again no matter what! My last labour was fast so I have to go in to hospital from the first twinge as well! Ugh, not what I wanted to hear lol!

Also SO uncomfortable, feels like I have hardly and water and a very large bony baby trying to claw his way out :haha: I wasn't like this at all last time, didn't even feel this full by 40 weeks! My FH hasn't really changed much in 3 weeks either, but the midwife didn't seem to care (as per usual) tempted to get a second opinion....

:hug: to everyone else feeling under the weather today, must be one of those days...


----------



## Cherrybump

thank uk girl. ive been in a bath it helpe a little so i got the hot water bottle out and that doing the trick. I cant stand being in a bath for to long lol never relax in them either. i should have said it felt like i pulled a muscle which is the best way to describe it lol Anyways im off to bed see if i can get a good sleep like last night xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec: cannot believe you stood in dog crap! I hate that (ever done it bare foot? In a Labradors crap?!) and your oh needs a boot in the butt! Hope you are feeling ok and the contractions arent too bad. Grr about what they wrote in your hospital notes - I am convinced they just pop in the first thing that comes into their mind, despite what's true and what isn't. Idiots.

Mommabrown :wohoo: for the good news from your lawyer!!! That is really wonderful! I'm so pleased for you, and hope to heck that your lawyer gets this stuff sorted soon.

Littlespy, sorry you're feeling sick, and its lingering as well, what a bitch :growlmad: I did giggle a little at you peeing yourself, but I don't know why because its so not funny and I would die if I did it! Yet again your calm, laid back attitude comes into play! You are just my hero!

Readytomum: who doesn't love free stuff?! I am jealous of yours!

Jenny, so sorry to hear how low you are feeling :hugs: I know there isn't much I can say to help out, but I am thinking of you and hoping and praying you start to feel better soon.

Dan-o yuk about having to have the labour stuff (especially the socks! What are they for?!) my midwife also isn't concerned at all about my fundal height. At 32 and 34 weeks it measured 26cm! And this week at 36 weeks, it measured 31cm! And nobody has batted an eyelid. They are useless sometimes!!! 

Afm: seriously, I know I have moaned and moaned about work for the last 8 months, but I SOBBED on my way home tomorrow knowing tomorrow is my last day. I got a big present from 'everyone' at school today and a full goodbye speech from the headmaster, and then my head of department (who is a 62 year old man who never seemed that fussed on me) got me a very generous present and a lovely card, and one of the others got me a purse to match my change bag. Cue hysterical tears. I am going to be a mess tomorrow :( really not looking forward to it, and just feel awful at the very thought. 

Other than that, my TENS arrived today so I need to try it out soon.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls. Have been admitted to hospital to labor and delivery - won't be leaving without LO. 2 hrs ago I was 5 cms 100% effaced and -1 station, waters bulging. Have been coping ok so far with breathing and things so FX'd I can do this without an epidural. 

Ok it took me 10 mins to type this between cx so I'm off again!


----------



## doggylover

Ahhh! Good luck Sweetpea! I cannot wait to hear the news of Scarlett's arrival! Sending lots of love your way!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay sweetpea getting there now!! Good luck xxx


----------



## nimbec

Good luck sweetpea :) thinking of you xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wooohooo SweetPea, this is it!! :happydance::happydance:

Lots of luck to you and the LO. Hope everything goes smoothly and that you'll be holding Scarlett in your arms any time now! :hugs:


----------



## kirstabelle

Thinking of you sweet pea!

In the midst of a house cleaning rampage but just popping on because Ready To Mum's freebie post inspired me to post the coupon code from destination maternity for one of the nursing covers I got. Its not totally free, because you pay shipping which is $12 US, but I thought that was a reasonable "deal". So if any US ladies want one the website is uddercovers.com and the code is WC3Q853UC I actually just went on the website again and they have all new patterns. And I want the yellow one! But I already have two nursing covers so I am going to back away now! :haha: And before I did my original order I googled to see if it was some kind of scam, and I did find posts that said it was and that they take your credit card details etc. So I paid with paypal for mine, and nothing bad happened, got my nursing cover and that was that. I got it months ago as well, so I think if some sort of "scam" was going to happen it would have by now. 

Sorry other ladies aren't feeling so hot :( I just have my usual murderous heartburn so can't really complain as that is just standard. Had an acupuncture appt this morning and it went really well. The acupuncturist was this lovely man who seemed genuinely pleased to be part of "the process" as he said. Going to go weekly until the day before my due date and then we will do a back to back series of treatments on "induction" specific spots and see if we can get this show on the road :bunny:

Fingers crossed my DH makes it home tonight and doesn't get stranded, at the moment his flight is just a little delayed, and the snow here in Boston is super light. Here's hoping!


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown said:


> afm had a great appointment with my attorney today! Found out my douchey Ex hasn't been complying with his attorney or mine over these Interrogatories...made my day...also the only thing we have to prove in court still is DH didn't hit DS.. That is the only thing that they have on me is what my attorney said and they are working on getting a temporary hearing to modify how much time i get with the kids and to move up my final hearing from July! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> He is also setting a motion to make him bring the kids to the Hospital to see Emmaleigh when she is born! I am so happy right now. All this is finally paying off!

Mommabrown I am so, so happy to hear this!! :happydance: All my positive thoughts are with you that they move your hearing up and that all your babies are together at the hospital with Emmaleigh!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies ugh update from me.... Cramps now horrible may have to go in to l&d :( trying my best to hold out till the morning when Midwiffe comes :) I'm pretty sure it's no labour but I'm unable to sleep with the pain so it must be something!


----------



## kirstabelle

And glad your ex is finally getting seen for the douche is with his non-compliance. They can't hide their true colors for long!


----------



## kirstabelle

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies ugh update from me.... Cramps now horrible may have to go in to l&d :( trying my best to hold out till the morning when Midwiffe comes :) I'm pretty sure it's no labour but I'm unable to sleep with the pain so it must be something!

Awww Nimbec you poor thing! Hope it is something minor and that they can help you with the pain, thinking of you too tonight :hugs:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Excellent news Mommabrown!!! I'm SO happy for you that things are starting to come together and that your Ex is starting to be seen by others the way he should have been all along! I hope the good vibes keep coming for you!!

doggylover: I know you're incredibly torn about leaving work tomorrow, but it'll be time to focus on yourself and LO. There's no point in stressing about what will happen when you back to work in a year (or how ever long you're planning to take off) because things could look quite different then. Someone retires, someone else has a baby and goes on mat leave, someone transfers to another school etc. So keep your chin up as best you can!! You know they like you, and you like them, so if there's something that comes up you're likely to hear about it.

nimbec: Sorry to hear about the cramps. :( That doesn't sound pleasant at all. Are you able to get into the tub or a warm shower? That might help a little bit. 

kirstabelle: I hope your DH makes it home ok as well! The weather in TO isn't too bad, so it shouldn't slow him up much on this end. I've got some pretty wicked heartburn going on right now too. Apparently it didn't agree with my lunch choice. Which was like 6 hours ago... and I'm still paying for it. Sigh. I really should make some dinner... but food is the last thing I want right now!


----------



## Steph82

OMG SweetPea!! You are so close to holding LO! Please keep updating us as much as you can (though I am sure that typing on your phone between contractions is the last thing on our mind :haha:)

Nimbec, with everything that has happened, are you sure its not labor?? FXed you make it through the night!

Hugz to everyone!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

My DH is in Montreal, and his flight just got cancelled :cry: 

I suppose I can't really complain though. I am not the one trapped on a never-ending work trip.


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> My DH is in Montreal, and his flight just got cancelled :cry:
> 
> I suppose I can't really complain though. I am not the one trapped on a never-ending work trip.

I thought he was in Toronto? Did he have a connecting flight through Montreal? That's a sucky airport to be stuck in... there's not much to it! Hopefully they'll put him up in a hotel, although I imagine he's pretty sick of those and would much rather be back home with you!


----------



## kirstabelle

ReadytoMum said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> My DH is in Montreal, and his flight just got cancelled :cry:
> 
> I suppose I can't really complain though. I am not the one trapped on a never-ending work trip.
> 
> I thought he was in Toronto? Did he have a connecting flight through Montreal? That's a sucky airport to be stuck in... there's not much to it! Hopefully they'll put him up in a hotel, although I imagine he's pretty sick of those and would much rather be back home with you!Click to expand...

He was in Toronto the first day/night and then Montreal the next. But he got on a flight out of there after all so he will be landing in about 20 mins! :happydance:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Scarlett Lynn born 3 7 2012 @ 7:30pm 6 lbs 2 oz 17 inches. 

Went from 5-10 in about 45 mins after midwife broke waters, 3 pushes. No tears at all! Made it without any pain relief but let me tell you I had just asked the nurse for stadol to take the edge off and she barely made it back to the room in time for the baby! Was in the tub and just made it back to the bed in time. Flopped down and pushed her out, even guided her head out with my own hands which was amazing. She is also nursing great which I am thrilled about <3

Here's the only pic on my phone right now!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/6656A882-5F7E-4E84-8F74-92A2C815B80F-2041-0000021E5E1CBF27.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Wow congratulations Sweetpea our first baby! She is beautiful x x


----------



## kristyrich

Congratulations sweetpea. She is so gorgeous!! Just perfect! xx


Quick question ladies. I am getting some really horrible pains in my back and just right side. Keeps coming and going. Mainly just my back. Should I be concerned? I might take some panadol and lay down.


----------



## ukgirl23

She is beautiful. Well done!! And congratulations! xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Congratulations :) x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks all :) here is another in case I don't have you on fb :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/05849FA7-97B4-4010-9BE5-912052D6F2D5-2266-00000254631B085B.jpg

Daddy and baby are both sleeping but I am sooo wide awake. I know I should sleep but I just feel so wired it's unbelievable - I was exhausted after DS but I really have to say I feel great right now. 

Nimbec thinking of you darling and hoping all is well with you - as well as you girls dealing with contractions, sickness, and discomforts! The end is coming and I am rooting for all of you <3


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea is everything ok with her? No problems ect? She done well at 6lbs!! Shes so perfect. Lucas said awwww cuuute when I was looking hehe xxx


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> doggylover: I know you're incredibly torn about leaving work tomorrow, but it'll be time to focus on yourself and LO. There's no point in stressing about what will happen when you back to work in a year (or how ever long you're planning to take off) because things could look quite different then. Someone retires, someone else has a baby and goes on mat leave, someone transfers to another school etc. So keep your chin up as best you can!! You know they like you, and you like them, so if there's something that comes up you're likely to hear about it.
> 
> !

Thanks :hugs: I know you are right, and I'm being really silly because I moan about them all the time and couldn't wait to get away! But I get so attached to things, and hate change :growlmad: but I know in the future we will be fine :)

Kirstabelle, glad dh managed to make it home! 

Kristy: how are you feeling now? Has the pain eased any? If not I would say phone mw just to be safe.

Nimbec: update on how you are? Thinking of you.

*WELCOME TO THE WORLD SCARLETT*!!!! :happydance:
So happy you've had a safe arrival and you and mummy are doing well!
Lots of love Sweetpea, I hope you are enjoying every second with your new little lady!


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Thanks all :) here is another in case I don't have you on fb :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/05849FA7-97B4-4010-9BE5-912052D6F2D5-2266-00000254631B085B.jpg
> 
> Daddy and baby are both sleeping but I am sooo wide awake. I know I should sleep but I just feel so wired it's unbelievable - I was exhausted after DS but I really have to say I feel great right now.
> 
> Nimbec thinking of you darling and hoping all is well with you - as well as you girls dealing with contractions, sickness, and discomforts! The end is coming and I am rooting for all of you <3

Aaaaw many congratulations hun!! I'm in tears! :kiss::hugs:
She is beautiful!!!!
Many kisses and hugs!


----------



## nimbec

Awe sweet pea congratulations she is gorgeous!!!!!!! She looks perfect!!!! And you are amazing no pain relief wow!!! And nursing too fantastic news I'm guessing this means no long stay in hospital?! Yay!! 

Quick update from me as I'm struggling to concentrate with this pain. 

I can't remember who has back pain but definately call Midwiffe if you are unsure (((hugs))) hope it goes with pain killers! 

Doggylover hope your last day goes well & there arnt too many tears! 

Kristabel great news he made it home :) I bet you where so relieved! 

Just waiting for 9am now for Midwiffe I'm pretty sure this isn't labour but what ever it is is extreemly painful :( 

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh Nimbec sweets I hope the pain eases for you or midwife at least has an answer!

Thanks for all the lovely messages girls we feel extremely loved!

Uk no problems so far - she was a little grunty when they were first checking her over but that cleared up beautifully with a few strong cries and she's been perfect with all her other checks so far - FX'd very tightly it continues that way. Main things they are monitoring right now are her temp and blood sugars and so far so good. 

Cannot wait to update you all with the birth story - VERY different from DS and quite entertaining. Let's just say there was a totally wet naked pregnant lady making a mad dash from tub to bed screaming like a banshee involved! I didn't make a peep with DS but I think the nurses desk was quite entertained for about 3 minutes this time around hehehe.


----------



## Jenny_J

Congrats SweetPea, baby is beautiful :-D


----------



## nimbec

Hehe sweetpea that made me smile - thankyou!! 

I'm so pleased that all seems well!! 

Poor oh I just burst into tears he's is now panicking but it's only 30mins till I call Midwiffe and she knows all of what is going on! I don't normally cry it's just that this pain is horrid I can't even touch my bump without wincing god help anyone who try's to get a good feel ill be up and off the bed! Probably with a few expletives thrown in too lol!!


----------



## lily28

Nimbec I'm so sorry you are in such pain... I'm thinking of you...


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea that is brilliant!! So glad all is well and I cant wait to hear your birth story! Xx

Nimbec I hope all goes well today will be thinking of you and hoping the backpain eases off now xxx

Im pretty sure Im just leaking urine because its not constant so Im happy now lol xx


----------



## lily28

^ Candy, I'm leaking urine too, even after I pee on the toilet bowl, I will drip a little. I have zero control of my bladder some times lately. I keep smelling my pee to make sure it is not the water that broke. Disgusting.


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily Im doing that too.. it is gross lol.. I think we had a similar conversation in first trimester about CM and everytime we felt wet down there or went to the toilet we were checking the tissue and our underwear haha.. I found it helps if I pee before I feel the need to. Well so far it has... although last niht I coughed and had to go change haha.. glamorous!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoooo hooo sweat pea first April baby born in March Yay!!! 

kristyrich: I got back back pain yesterday to. At first it was it was extremely painful. soon eased of i took pain killers and had a bath and then got a hot water bottle. I had it on off through the night also but it was a mild pain. Its on the right hand side on my back also. I see midwife at 2 for that class so im hoping to pull her to aside and tell her. She'll probs noticed me being a little uncomfy like last week but that was just cause it was mega hot in the room and my hands were sweating lol.

If you can try and relax get hot water bottle of something. Im not sure whether to be worried myself so this is why im going to ask her. I must have got to the loo like 5 times through the night :( still feel like i nee to poop every so often but nothing lol end up having little dribble instead :(.

Hope your pain doesnt lead to much Nimbec. Hope you manage to hold out little longer. Keep us posted though xxxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

What does the water smell like?? I leak urine to which does my head in lol Glad im not the only one lol xxx


----------



## lily28

Cherrybump said:


> What does the water smell like?? I leak urine to which does my head in lol Glad im not the only one lol xxx

I will tell you because you asked :haha:
It smells like a lot of semen, or like rotten grass.

Candy you have a good memory, I'm completely brain damaged lately. We did talk about CM in 1st tri and how we check what we wipe every time we are at the bathroom lol!


----------



## kealz194

Omg sweet pea she is gorgeous! Congratulations and well done! Can't believe our first lo is here!!! This is it ladies!!! Gonna be us soon! Can't wait to hear your story sweet pea! 
Nimbec I hope your ok love! Keep us posted and hopefully we will all be able to gush over another little one soon!!!!
It was just a quick pop in ladies but ill be back later to update and what not later xxxxx


----------



## kealz194

Oh an hope your last day at work is not too emotional Sarah! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Ooooh yes doggylover!! Enjoy your last day at work.. take tissues! Xxx 
cherrybump that sounds horrible hun I hope the midwife can sort you out xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks lily lol 

Oh yes Dogg: enjoy your last day of work :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations sweetpea!!! Wow she looks amazing, you'd never know she was an early bird! Adorable!! Look forward to your birth story! 

Nimbec, gosh that sounds awful hun, what a horrid time you are having :hugs: I hope they can do something for you today, to make you a bit more comfortable.

Ukgirl, glad to hear you think it's not fluid leaking!! 

I sometimes pee a little if I vomit at the moment, its highly unpleasant, as is the vomiting! I'm vowing to only graze from now on, no more full size meals, my squished up belly just can't cope lol!! Never had his problem last time, either this baby's a lot bigger or incredibly awkward :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Doggylover, hope today goes well and its not too emotional for you hun!! Bless!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies for your well wishes for my last day! I am already the proud owner of 2 new house plants (they will be dead soon no doubt! Which doesn't bode well for my future child!) and a cup which says "Best mum ever" which is a bit presumptious!!

Nimbec: So sorry to hear you are in so much pain :( Keep us updated on what your MW says.

Lily: :sick: at the description of waters!! Yuk yuk yuk!!!! Although I will admit I have become somewhat of a pant sniffer as well - even though I don't actually know what I'm sniffing for! :rofl: I'm obviously just a bit weird!!!

But yep, spend first tri checking it's not any dreaded spotting, and third tri making sure that you haven't burst like a water balloon! :haha: Only second tri is knicker safe!


----------



## doggylover

Also, according to my dates...

I AM FULL TERM!!! :happydance:

Ok baby, eviction notice is on the way...


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh im a sniffer to lol :blush:

I did the same thing in 1st tri lol check your undies every time i went to loo i think it just a common thing lol 

think i might turn up little early to my class again just so i can speak to her before everyone shows up lol if not then ill grab her after. got pillows on my side were im achey im sitting in my new single seat i bought better support for my back as the couch you just kind of sink into lol xxx


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Also, according to my dates...
> 
> I AM FULL TERM!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ok baby, eviction notice is on the way...

Yay congrats! I must admit I'm a little impatient about full term!
Many hugs for the last day at work! I'm sure it will be a little emotional.

Cherry, I can't sit on soft smooshy couches anymore, I just suffer as it suffocates me, I prefer normal chairs so my body is straight up.


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations doggylover!!! Yay!!! And love the updated front page!! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah ive just found it really uncomfy now on the couch lol but if i get to uncomfy on my seat i go to couch i just cant win :(. xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone! 

Great news candy I tell you pregnancy is hilarious it's the only time we are praying to have peed ourselves so it's not amniotic fluid lol!! 

Well I'm back off to hospital :( thought that maybe the case


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh dear Nimbec did they know why you were in pain? I hope all goes well at hospital hun xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Sweetpea Scarlett is absolutely beautiful!!!!! 

Nimbec I hope that lo comes soon so you aren't in pain much longer. 

Doggylover oh I hope you have a great last day. Oh your plants will become you babies lol! I have one that we got as a House warming gift 8yrs ago when we bought our home and it is like a baby to me! 

I hope all you ladies who aren't feel well get to feeling better! 

I feel so crazy lately....kinda like Rachel on Friends when Ross says "did we get a new batch of pregnancy hormones today" bahahahahaha . Everyone's having their babies and as much as I want her here I am actually pretty scared. Everything Dh does irritates me and yet I don't want to be away from him.


----------



## kristyrich

Doggylover and nimbec, I'm still in a lot of pain but it's 10.15pm here and I don't want to bother ringing the mw to go up to the hospital and be sent back home. I know that sounds dreadful but the hospital is an hour away and all the kids are asleep. I will definately call if it does not go through the night. Cherry, i hope your not still getting the back pain it's awful isn't it? Thanks so much for the tips. I'm now in bed with my Wheat bag and I've taken some panadol. Please let me know what the mw says about it. xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

:happydance: CONGRATS SweetPea!!!! Scarlett is completely beautiful!! :happydance: Way to go mamma!! You must be so relieved to have your baby in your arms finally. Glad to hear that so far everything seems good and there's no complications. Your early bird just wanted to say hello. :winkwink:

Nimbec: I hope everything goes well for you at the hospital and that they can sort things out for you. Maybe there will be a bed free now? Fingers crosed either way that things go ok for you.

doggylover: Goodluck on your last day at work today!! although I realize with the time difference you're probably pretty close to being done already. :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Congratulations doggylover!!! Yay!!! And love the updated front page!! Xxx

I'm so excited about Scarlett being here! But at the same time, I am super jealous (and not ashamed to admit it!)! Sweetpea and I used to be due date buddies, so I feel like it's all getting serious now!

Kristy: sorry to hear you are still suffering, and totally understand you not wanting to head to the hospital, but take care of yourself:hugs:

Nimbec: Your lo is the biggest joker! Keeping you on your toes is an understatement! I hope everything is going OK, keep us or Melissa updated!

AFM: I brought creme eggs in for my form class today. Now one boy was in fight BEFORE school and was in the process of getting suspended when I gave them out, so he didn't get his. He came to me an hour later saying could he have it, to which I replied negatively that, since he has been suspended, he could not. I left a note on it so he can get it when he returns on Tuesday.
His dad, when he came to pick him up, SCREAMED at the teacher in charge of suspensions about the fact that I didn't give it to him right then.

Yes, imagine me not rewarding a kid who JUST BEAT SOMEONE UP. How horrific of me, I'm soooooo unreasonable....

Some parents are NUTS.


----------



## Steph82

Omg sweetPea... Sorry to be the last to congratulate you, but she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! To me (very naive FTM eyes) she looks a lot like your DS in the profile pic!! How amazing that you had such a "pleasant" (or at least quick) birth. Can't wait to hear all the details.

It's funny, with so many boys on the April thread, I was betting on our first LO being a boy... But leave it to them, to throw us for a loop :haha:

Nimbec, I hope you are getting some pain relief at this point. Just keep the end goal in mind... You are SOOO close!!!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations doggylover!!! Yay!!! And love the updated front page!! Xxx
> 
> I'm so excited about Scarlett being here! But at the same time, I am super jealous (and not ashamed to admit it!)! Sweetpea and I used to be due date buddies, so I feel like it's all getting serious now!
> 
> Kristy: sorry to hear you are still suffering, and totally understand you not wanting to head to the hospital, but take care of yourself:hugs:
> 
> Nimbec: Your lo is the biggest joker! Keeping you on your toes is an understatement! I hope everything is going OK, keep us or Melissa updated!
> 
> AFM: I brought creme eggs in for my form class today. Now one boy was in fight BEFORE school and was in the process of getting suspended when I gave them out, so he didn't get his. He came to me an hour later saying could he have it, to which I replied negatively that, since he has been suspended, he could not. I left a note on it so he can get it when he returns on Tuesday.
> His dad, when he came to pick him up, SCREAMED at the teacher in charge of suspensions about the fact that I didn't give it to him right then.
> 
> Yes, imagine me not rewarding a kid who JUST BEAT SOMEONE UP. How horrific of me, I'm soooooo unreasonable....
> 
> Some parents are NUTS.Click to expand...

How dare you, not give the kid his treat :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Congratulations Sweetpea! Scarlett is absolutely GORGEOUS! And what an awesome size for her age -- well done, mama!


----------



## doggylover

I know Steph, I'm so evil :haha:

Good point about there being so many boys and Scarlett being a girl coming first. She was just an eager beaver!

I think Nimbec's little man won't be far behind though!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Dano -- Sorry you're not getting the potential birth you wanted. I the GBS conversation with my doctor last week because she told me I'd be tested for it next week. I asked her what the point of testing again was when I was positive for it last time and she said it's the "rules" and proceeded to bitch about how stupid they were. :haha: She said even if I'm negative this time, I'm right to want antibiotics during labor because I could very well be positive again by that time. But she did say if I'm negative this time, it's essentially my choice since "the rule" is to test every time. Pretty sure it'll come back positive again this time anyway so I'm not going to think much about it until I know the results again in a couple of weeks. One thing I have going for me (lol, or not) is that my labor the first time wasn't especially quick or anything so I think I'm comfortable laboring at home for a while. Took about 4 hours for me to get from "OH MY GOD, I'M DYING" (at which point I should already be admitted into the hospital this time) to 10cm last time, so that should be plenty of time to be hooked up to the IV for antibiotics. :rofl:

Doggylover -- Thinking of you today! I set my bail-out date for work at 2 weeks from today and although I HATE this place, I already feel conflicted about it. Mainly because I have *never* not worked full-time before, not since I was 15. Feels really awkward to me to rely on someone else financially. It shouldn't, because my husband has been relying on me for the last 6 years and I think it's way past time he returns the favor, but it definitely feels strange. Oh, and I suck at keeping plants alive, too. Kids are WAY more demanding, so it's hard to forget to feed them & stuff. :haha: They're much more like dogs than they are like plants, so you'll be just fine. :winkwink: All I can do is roll my eyes about that kid's dad. Gee, wonder why the kid has behavior issues. :dohh:

I must be feeling a bit better today with the cold symptoms because I'm noticing my pregnancy symptoms way more again. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, it's parents like that who raise kids like him. He gets away with it so he carries on. I don't really understand some people's parenting skills.. :/ 

Is there any news from Nimbec yet?

Kirstyrich how is your back pain now? I've been having a lot of that the past week it's horrible.

Aaron left me!! I don't really know what I done wrong. I think he was just looking for a way out and took the smallest issue and now he's gone. He was really rude to be for the past few evenings, telling me he didn't care about what I had to say and basically telling me to shut up, when I was talking to him about my day he would change the subject to football. When he was 18 a few weeks before we got together he went to a strip club for his 18th and got a lap dance and it's always been a really sore subject between us, anyway this guy he works with went to the same place a few weeks ago and had a dance and was talkign about it all over facebook, i didn't want to know so I removed him, kinda drastic I know, anyway Aaron goes and adds him back on facebook yesterday morning and this guy started telling me all about this dance he got from this girl describing the club and stuff and it just sparked a small row between me and Aaron. Anyway an hour later we were fine and were watching movies then he comes home after work, he's fine with me then, then he has dinner and he starts being really rude to me again, so I told him it hurt my feelings that he was talking to me like crap then I got ignored all night last night and this morning he come home basically the same. Then I started to cry and he left!!! He left 20 mins before the midwife appointment!! So I havent had my check now, I havent seen her since week 28!!! and he left me with no choice but to go and pick up the kids with blood and pus still running out of my ear and a bad throat infection, I felt so dizzy and faint. I don't know why he's doing this!? So I guess there I am again this time alone with 3 kids! great!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sweetpea she is beautiful! She looks so perfect, I imagined early babies to look smaller but she looks just perfect. I guess she knew she was just right, bless her. :hugs:

Hope everyone else's pains start to ease up, thinking of you all! 

Doggy Lover I agree with Little Spy that it is easy to see where that kid gets his issues from. If I showed up at my kids school to collect them after being suspended for beating someone up and then they moaned to me about not getting a creme egg... :growlmad: they would be sorry! I think you are being very nice even leaving it for them for Tuesday! Hope you make it through the rest of the day okay. It is always hard to say goodbye, even when you are glad about where you are going! :hugs:

It is dumping snow here still, much more than yesterday so I am feeling very cooped in the house. I was hoping my DH might work from home, but he is too busy after being away so he had to go in :( I have never in my life been such a clingy weirdo. I'm usually very independent and have no problem being by myself and things. It is strange the things these hormones do to us! I am also dying for some chocolate. I have been eating so much chocolate lately I'm convinced my child will be born in a purple wrapper. Th Cadbury Kid! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG Uk Girl what is he thinking?! There is no time for this BS, he needs to sort himself out right now. I'm sure he will be back soon and feel very bad indeed about leaving you sick and not able to get to the MW. I'm so sorry he is doing this to you!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks Kristabelle Im wondering if hes freaking out as its so close to my due date now.. I thinkbhes nervous and Im getting the shit for it. Im so mad at him right now Im torn between wanting him to come home or not.


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Candy what the hell is Aaron playing at at a time like this? How selfish can you get? I really hope you are ok and he sorts himself out real quick!

Doggylover, really hope you last day went well and you didnt cry too much!

Kirstabelle, im with you on the clingy front, hormones truely are crazy things!

Littlespy, glad you are feeling a bit better, how are Scott and Maisie doing?

Sorry to those of us who are in pain, i am one of those, have excruciating pain left hip/groin area when i get up i want to cry in pain. 

Saw MW Today, BP still high, still protein, but todays bloods were ok wooo hoo so havent had to go into hospital again, hoping i wont have to until consulant next fri when il get my c section date, which, if things stay as they are, may well be at 37 weeks, so i may have my baby in less than 2 weeks! crazy!
I had really period like cramps in bed last night which were worrying me a bit, i really cant be doing with going into spontanious labour as my parents are away till next fri and we have no childcare!


----------



## melissasbump

No news from Nimbec yet, will update as soon as i know anything!


----------



## kirstabelle

melissasbump said:


> Sorry to those of us who are in pain, i am one of those, have excruciating pain left hip/groin area when i get up i want to cry in pain.
> 
> Saw MW Today, BP still high, still protein, but todays bloods were ok wooo hoo so havent had to go into hospital again, hoping i wont have to until consulant next fri when il get my c section date, which, if things stay as they are, may well be at 37 weeks, so i may have my baby in less than 2 weeks! crazy!
> I had really period like cramps in bed last night which were worrying me a bit, i really cant be doing with going into spontanious labour as my parents are away till next fri and we have no childcare!

Sorry you are in pain Melissa, and hope the cramps are nothing serious and go away soon! At least until next Friday!! That is amazing that baby could be here in two weeks! Doggy Lover is going to have to change the title of the thread to April-ish Munchkins :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Update from Nimbec...
She is in hospital waiting on a decision as to where she will be transferred as they want to do the section ASAP, either tonight or tomorrow. The issue is still no SCBU beds available.


----------



## melissasbump

Lol love Aprilish munchkins. Im probably being a little paranoid re the cramping but the pain, oh my god! 
Ive never wanted my mum to be about as much as i do right now. not that id ever tell her and spoil her holiday, but if she wasnt here and i had the baby.. .she would be devastated!


----------



## kirstabelle

My goodness, that seems crazy, poor Nimbec. How can they have no beds available for a woman they think needs a section ASAP?! Hope they find a spot for her!


----------



## melissasbump

kirstabelle said:


> My goodness, that seems crazy, poor Nimbec. How can they have no beds available for a woman they think needs a section ASAP?! Hope they find a spot for her!

Its a special care baby bed they are stuck for i believe, in case the baby needs extra care after his birth.


----------



## ukgirl23

Poor Nimbec.. I agree with Kristabelle its terrible they have no beds... she'll possibly have to transfer out of wales I think she said.. I hope a bed becomes available for her soon bless her xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww your poor Mum, Melissa! I can imagine how she feels. My mum calls me if I don't reply to her emails within a couple of days and her first question is always "is everything fine?" :haha:

Hopefully baby is just testing stuff out in there, and not really planning to make an appearance quite yet!


----------



## kealz194

Gosh candy I'm so sort he is being such an arse! Not that I'm defending him but its gettin so close to ur lo bing here maybe he is freaking out a bit! No excuse I know but hopefully he will snap out of it when he realises its time to grow up and be a daddy! Thinking of you hun xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy, I'm sure Aaron is just terrified because it is getting so close. As much as men "try" to be part of pregnancy, I don't think it really hits them, until LO is here (or almost here). Our hormones and insecurities don't help the situation one bit, I'm sure!
I truly believe that he will be home tonight and realize how unfair he is being!!! Big hugzzzz to you and the kids! Everything is going to be fine!


Nimbec, poor thing! But the good news... Baby will be here in the next 48 hours and at least they are making sure, that he will have all the care he needs!

Sorry for everyone else who is under the weather today!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks kealz and steph... i had noticed him comment on how big I suddenly am and how he has wanted to watch the movements and feel the kicks every passing weeks getting less and less.. I think its starting to hit him now and I agree that hes probably having a funny few moments . . . cold baby feet lol.. I hope he will come home with his tail between his legs after work.. i dont sleep well without him lol.. 

i agree on april-ish babies!! What a naughty bunch huh?! So impatient!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Ukgirl...:hugs::hugs:I am sorry hun...I just don't understand men....Allen has been on my nerves so bad lately about everything, he acts like my opinion is one sided and I am just being a plain Ol bitch.Maybe he just needed to cool off. You have a lot going on right now and to be honest men don't deal with this shit as good as we women do.:growlmad: I don't even know if i could say anything comforting as I know how bad it hurts.:cry: I bet he will be back later on after he cools down a bit...and if he does go to that strip club I would rip him a whole nother butt hole!:growlmad::growlmad:

Melissa at least your mom gives a shit.:cry: Mine don't even care she lives 30 mins away from me and don't talk to me unless she wants money. I hope that you hang in there till your scheduled date.:hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Haha mommabrown he wouldnt dare go near it trust me!! My mum is kinda like yours but only talks to me if I call her or go over there lol. x


----------



## kristyrich

Oh ukgirl, I'm sooo sorry Aaron is being such an idiot! Sometimes men can be so selfish and stupid. Trust me I know. My OH can be so dumb :/ that's awful that you missed your mw check. I hope your ok. I haven't had a check since 28 weeks myself. I also missed out thanks to OH ( he wouldn't take me at the time) I hope you can see the mw soon. Grrr I can't believe he left like that at a time like this. I hope he wakes up to himself soon and realises how stupid he was. ((huggs)). Oh and my back pain has eased slightly but still there enough to keep me awake. It's now 4.30am, lol. I don't think it's too much to worry about but it hurts doesn't it. I hope your pain has eased, you don't need to be in pain aswell. Don't do too much, relax when you can!! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies....

Omg ukgirl.. Hope he is only bit scare as it near the end but still thats not fair on you.

Poor Nimbec she has been in and out of hospital so much. Cant believe there is still no beds.

dogg: such a horrible man that guy was for moaning about you not giving his son a creme egg lol well if your going to be naughty you dont get treats lol

AFM: i spoke to the midwife and my back pain on the right side.... Well turns out i have a UTI... I have blood and white cells and there was something else in my urine. So i got so piciln (anti-botics) ive to take them for 7 days.

She ask me if i was contracting and i know this is going to sound so stupid and totally blonde of me but i said I dont think i am. Because im not 100% sure how they would be if i was... I know some people have mention they have been feeling their contractions but it would show on the monitor when they were getting check... But most ladies have the strong painful ones that build one. So thats what im kinda looking out for those strong ones. I honestly dont have the foggest clue to how to know if im contracting.

I did mention i was getting pressure in my button like i needed to poo but when i stand up it goes away. Along with those back pains i was getting cramps pains in the front. She is pretty sure its a urine infection from what she picked up in my urine. Ill post a thread and get another girls info on it to so i have more info and a bck ground on what im meant to look out for. 

Anyways that pretty much from me i got my painkillers i hope they kick in. Ohh and when i mention i felt like i needed to poop she said it might be where paige is lying :( lol oooh pregnancy is just the bomb diggit te lol xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ukgirl: I'm sure Aaron will be calmed down when he gets back from work... so until then try not to worry too much! I know it's super hard to not stress about it, but hopefully he'll come to his senses quickly and come back home to apologize. Like others have said, I feel like men hit a panic stage when due dates come near and the combination of a hormonal wife and the reality of having a baby pushes them over!! Hang in there lady, it'll work out ok! :hugs:

Poor Nimbec! It seems so insane to me that even now that she's been upgraded to needing a section ASAP they still have no bed for her!! :dohh: It's very exciting that we'll get to welcome our second "April" baby in the next day or so! 

melissabump: hopefully things slow down for you till your mum is back in town! I imagine labour is stressful enough without needing to worry about your toddler being taken care of too!! 

doggylover: You're so kind leaving that kid an egg for next week when he gets back from suspension! After his dad started going off about him not getting it today, you know what I would have done? I'd have eaten it in front of him, and said that he wasn't getting one at all now. :haha: I know, I'm a terrible person. lol


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum lol! I should have eaten it in front of them! They never did come down to get it so I guess it turned out it wasn't so important!

Candy: I agree with the assessment that a) Aaron has acted like a dick and b) it's most likely the 'fear' has struck him. He will be crawling back in no time to you, but make sure you make him suffer when he does because that behaviour is not on.

Kristy: glad the pain has eased a tad, but definitely think since its been going on all night you need to get checked out! Better safe than sorry!

Cherry, hopefully it is a uti and will be all cleared up soon and you start to feel much better quickly :hugs:

Melissa: thanks for the update on nimbec, I've been thinking about her all day. I'm sure she just wants a definitive answer about what's going to happen and when her LO can be here. Hopefully a scbu bed comes up ASAP so she can have her section sooner rather than later. And my mum has actually just cancelled a business trip as she got scared that she would mis LO arriving! 

Littlespy: so true about babies being more like dogs I.e. cannot ignore them! And I know what you mean about relying on someone else. I've only been working for three years, but it does feel weird that Simon will be the main breadwinner now (I earned more) and it makes me uncomfortable that I am not able to really contribute, as all my maternity pay will get eaten up on basic bits like food. Plus, not knowing what I am going to do next is scary as hell! But think how good it'll feel knowing you don't have to go back to your raspy co-workers!

So, worst omen in the world? A colleague bought Simon and I matching cups that say "best mum/dad ever"......I smashed mine already :cry: it fell as I was taking stuff from the car and smashed, to smithereens I might add. That is not a good sign.


----------



## ukgirl23

Cherrybump Im so glad that you got a diagnosis.. hopefully you will be feeling better in no time.. I dont mean to sound gross but I went to the toilet earlier and it actually hurt to go like my leg went all funny and I had pains down my thighs. I think my baby is also laying on a nerve.. kirstyrich could that be your reason for back ache too?

Doggylover sorry you smashed your mug! Maybe you could find a replacement for it? I agree with what you all said about Aaron 

Readytomum thankyou for the kind words  yeh hes just being a knobber because hes scared and cant tell me that so he'll be a knob instead.. me and the kids have had a cheaky take away and now chilling out before bedtime.. 

hes already messaged me saying sorry.. what a pleb!! Men!!!

I hope nimbec is getting on better now bless her she deserves a holiday after all this!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Doggy Lover, so sorry to hear about your mug! Not a bad omen, just a sign that someone else should have been carrying your poor preggo belongings from the car for you, that's all :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Haha kirstabelle that much is definitely true! Especially since it is raining!

Candy, Simon said he'll get me another mug, but then I thought is that weird congratulating ourselves on being great parents before LO even arrives?! Glad you and the kids are having a nice evening, Aaron doesn't know what he is missing :hugs:

Got a lovely card from one class, and lots of them wrote about how much they loved my teaching and how it made them love geography and want to continue studying it, which is the most lovely thing anyone said to me all week.

Creepiest thing goes to the child who wrote I have a "loving smile"......:shock:


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> Creepiest thing goes to the child who wrote I have a "loving smile"......:shock:

OMG that just really made me laugh!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hahahahahahaha creepy kid award!! Love that!! 

No its not odd youre just replacing a broken item not buying it brand new lol.. xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL @ "loving smile!" :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, was it a boy student that wrote it? I'm sure he/she is right... Creepy or not ( easy for me to say from the distance of course :haha:)

As for the mug: it's a sign! You don't need a stupid mug to tell you what a good mom you are!! Now ... walking around with a mug that says it ... that seems rather silly! :hugs: 
Plus... Mugs are great for coffee... Coffee is great for tiredness.... HOWEVER you will need something bigger then a mug over the next year! Tell Simon to get you a caffeine IV with constant flow :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

Yep it was a boy who wrote it! A 15 year old boy! If I wasn't hugely pregnant I'd thinks he maybe had a wee liking of me, but considering the size of me, he's just a creep!

Well, I don't actually drink coffee - but then neither did my brother until my nephew came along, so I am thinking I will learn to love it! Maybe I'll pop out and buy a bucket to start me off! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I would be drinking coffee but it sets off my IBS lol

its good for getting things moving again after birth though ;)


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Yep it was a boy who wrote it! A 15 year old boy! If I wasn't hugely pregnant I'd thinks he maybe had a wee liking of me, but considering the size of me, he's just a creep!

haha--he probably thinks you're cute anyway! There is no stopping teenage male hormones!! Heck, just look around at our OH's... there's no stopping male hormones AT ALL! :haha:

I also currently don't drink coffee... I can't even stand the smell of it. :wacko: All of my cousins used to tell me that when I started university I'd learn to love it... well I'm working on degree #3 and still can't stand it, so I figure I'm pretty safe by this point. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum when I started teaching everyone said I would be on the coffee soon...I have tried but I just can't! I like the smell, and love the idea, but sadly the taste isn't for me. Until LO arrives and I need it!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, I LOVE coffee. I'm a bad preggo and even drink it while pregnant but I do limit myself to a cup a day while pregnant and breastfeeding. Because the last thing I need when I'm exhausted and have hardly slept in days is a newborn jacked up on caffeine! :haha: Some babes aren't as sensitive to it as others, though. A cup (and I do mean an 8oz cup :nope:) never seemed to bother my daughter, but she wasn't (isn't) a good sleeper anyway so I wasn't even about to push it and try drinking more. :haha:

This time I'm loaded up on Cafix and Pero for when I want more than one cup. Sure, they're not great, but they're caffeine free and barley is a galactogogue. :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

It's been too long since we've had the word galactogogue kicked about in this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

Update from Nimbec.. no baby yet, no news on any transfer. Likely to be tomorrow if baby will wait that long. 

Will continue to update as and when.

Dogglover "loving smile" LOL!!


----------



## kirstabelle

I used to hate coffee. And then I moved to America. :haha: That's right, I absolutely blame all you Americans for making me a caffeine addict. I quit when we were TTC and it was AWFUL. I also had no idea that I was sleeping so badly until I quit and started sleeping way better. And then, I got pregnant and that was the end of _that_

If anyone would like to become addicted to coffee I highly recommend Italian Roast with a pump or two of Starbucks Caramel Syrup and hot milk. That's how I became addicted. All I really want atm is a chai latte or a vanilla rooibos latte from starbucks. So I will be happy enough to get one of those once pregnancy is over... but I know I will probably get back on the coffee bandwagon eventually, but hopefully I can somehow get less addicted this time! Perhaps that's an oxymoron though- "less addicted" :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, I'm the same... Sucker for the "fancy" coffee options lol. Not the biggest fan of regular coffee but hot chocolate has too many calories :haha:.
Once I started this office job, I felt like I NEEDED to drink coffee as part of the job distribution (kinda like peer pressure lol). I still have the odd cup here and there but I am much worse about diet coke :blush:. I still drink 1 can a day ... Ups


----------



## doggylover

Steph I always feel the peer pressure to drink coffee! Even today after school a group of us were going out for a "bye Sarah!" Get together, and we went for coffee...I had juice lol!

Grrr, so my lovely colleagues got me gift cards for debenhams which is great, especially since they have a sale on right now! So I spent ages choosing 3 things, and went to pay (all online). But because the gift card amount is spread over 3 cards, I can't pay online for all my stuff at once :huh: you can't use more than one gift card in any transaction online, so I had to do three separate transactions, and leave little bits of money on each card :dohh: online shopping is sometimes so difficult!


----------



## kirstabelle

I think that is part of the money-making ploy behind gift cards. They get to keep a buck here, 50 cents there... so sneaky.

Are you just lazing around now as a lady of luxury Doggy Lover? Quick get all your luxuriating in now before LO arrives with their list of demands :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wow, I am proper pregnant lady exhausted today! :sleep:

My day started much earlier than usual today, and it's been a non-stop busy day. I was helping with a special event on campus this moring, worked this afternoon at the library, then went back to help clean up after the event. :dohh: My feet are killing me, my bump is tender, and I can hardly keep my eyes open. It's only 7:30pm here and I'm ready for bed! It's going to be a long evening to stay away till a reasonable bed time. All I want to do is sleep...... :sleep:


----------



## Steph82

Hope SweetPea is still doing well and just busy with all the LO and family!! Can't wait for some more pics!

Candy, hopefully Aaron apologized for his little outburst earlier!

Nimbec... What's the latest update?!? Been thinking of you and hope all is going well!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> It's been too long since we've had the word galactogogue kicked about in this thread! :thumbup:

When you spend hours each week researching/studying boobs and herbs like I do, it tends to slip out in ordinary conversation embarrassingly often. :blush:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph yes he did hehe I am victorious!! 

When he came back I was laying on our bed watching Benson wriggle around and he actually put his hand on my bump without me asking or telling him to and he seemed a bit more... connected with the pregnancy.. of thats the right word. I think he just needed time apart to go and sort his head out because he said himself he was being a dick. He's been hugging me more too yay! So Im hoping thats the end of his cold baby feet haha. I shall look forward to cold wedding feet from him next! 

Steph andnKristabelle Im like you I love fancy coffee especially starbucks!! We can by the cold coffee here I cant remember the name but they all like vanilla and chocolate... yummy.. Like coffee milkshakes!! They were my favorite until my doctor made me promise not to drink anymore as my prescriptions for anti acids and muscle relaxants went up hahahaha.. no more coffee for me :( 

I cant sleep and was wondering how nimbec is getting on. I really hope shenisnt in pain and they managed to find a bed for her and little man.


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> Are you just lazing around now as a lady of luxury Doggy Lover? Quick get all your luxuriating in now before LO arrives with their list of demands :haha:

If by lazing around you mean cleaning the house from top to bottom so our little one doesn't catch some horrific disease on arrival home, then yes :haha: I plan to do some pretty hardcore cleaning to try and shake this baby out of me, but will break it up so I'm still having plenty of time to lie in and relax! 

Readytomum, there is no appropriate bed time for a pregnant lady! It's whenever the fancy takes you, so don't struggle through any night...just go to sleep! On the sofa at the least!

Littlespy "studying boobs" :haha: I now have this image of you with a clipboard and pen looking really thoughtfully at lots of boobs, giving them a little poke!

Candy: glad to hear Aaron is back and grovelling! He better make up some with some pretty big stuff this weekend, especially since its Mother's Day!

Still no word from *Maybesoon*? I really hope everything is going ok for her.


----------



## melissasbump

Candy, glad all is sorted with Aaron though i think id drag out the grovelling to epic proportions personally!:winkwink:

Doggylover, make sure you find time to chill, cleaning will always be there no matter how much you do and im sure you dont live in a bear pit lol

Readytomum, i was having a nap at 530pm yesterday so i agree with Doggylover, anytime is a good time at this stage!

Urrgh have to entertain people ive never met today, bleuughhhh, never least felt like being sociable in my life lol. Its OHS friend and Mrs who have recently moved back here from abroad. They are gonna think hes drawn the short straw marrying a bloated beach whale!:dohh:


----------



## kristyrich

Cherry, so glad you know whats wrong and hope your feeling better really soon! Thanks for updating. xx

Ukgirl- I actually thought about it being a pinched nerve but it lasted for so long that I then started thinking maybe its a UTI or even kidney infection. I have a few doc appointments this week so will let them know about it then and see what they say. The pains finally gone (for the time being anyway). Hope you dont keep getting the pain in your legs :( if you do maybe get checked for UTI? xx

I cant believe we are almost at the end of this pregnancy journey! Time has gone sooo fast. Only 5 weeks left till Ill be holding my LO but I STILL dont think it has sunk in properly, lol. Guess it will when she's placed in my arms!

Ive got so much going on in the next few weeks to keep me busy anyway, including my sons assesement for Autism Spectrum Disorder on thursday. Kind of anxious about it but being hopeful. :)

Hope your doing ok Nimbec hun. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Your welcome hun. was defo UTI i feel much much better lol 

Steph i think Melissa posted something about Nimbec on the page before this. She's ok no sign of baby yet and something about getting transfer hoping little one sticks it out.

Hope she is doing well lol and little one will be in her arms soon xxx

i can drink coffee again lol and not drinking tea lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I saw her name at the bottom of the page a few days ago saying she was viewing the thread. I hope soon she will update us.. 

Melissasbump Hes making breakfast for the kids and me as I type haha.. x

Let me know what they say about your back pain kirstyrich. I know mine isnt a uti because I have been tested twice last week when I went for pre eclampsia monitoring. Good Luck with your little mans autism appointment. I will be thinking of you thursday xxx

I feel much better today my throat isnt so sore and I had an early night last night so slept loads.. I just feel drained of energy. Im hoping to be better by monday as Connie is going to her friends for dinner. 

Hope you all have a loverly weekend xxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy glad you are feeling better, but have a quiet weekend to let your energy build back up. How are you organising benson's cloth nappies? At the minute, I have all mine in ikea draw dividers two of the smaller drawers in the chest of drawers, but am not sure if that's going to work long term, and am wondering if I need another storage solution for them, so am interested to know what you have!

Melissa eugh, I hate entertaining with people you don't know. Hope it isn't too bad! And I dunno...the amount of dog hair coming off my beasts at the minute as they shed means we aren't the cleanest at the minute! :haha:

Kristy, I was actually wondering how the ASD assessments for your little man were coming on just yesterday. Great that you are staying positive because no matter what the outcome, he's still your wonderful baby, and you will all adapt to any changes that need made. Will be thinking of you all this week.


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover, a bit of grubbiness helps imunity lol 

I text Nimbec a couple of hours ago now and no reply, really hope she is ok!


----------



## ukgirl23

Maybe shes resting xx

doggylover I got some of those plastic drawers from argos and put them in my wardrobe a
with all his toiletries and accessories in one and his clothing in another I will take some pictures and post them up later so you can see. xx

Omg doggylover I had to read your post to melissa a million times!! I read that dog haor was coming off your breasts.... I was like.... WHAT???? Hahahahhaahhahahahaa...


----------



## doggylover

Candy :rofl: that would be some pregnancy symptom to talk about!! Yeah I think I need something bigger along the plastic box line, I didn't realise how much nappy paraphernalia I have accumulated!!

So, I dunno if I've ever posted a bump pic, but my friend in England wanted one and pretty much demanded it, the perv!, so I thought I'd share with you ladies too. I'm enormous!!! And because of the way my top is sitting it looks like I could topple over at any moment! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ukgirl23

That is a gorgeous bump!! ....to accompany your loving smile doggylover!! Haha


----------



## kealz194

Lol that's a lovely bump Sarah! I wanna say girl!!! But I said that about my cousin and she had a boy lol!!! Very high too! Mine is slowly starting to drop! Saw the video of you dog and the Hoover! Omg that's hilarious, my dog used to run and hide on my bed when we hooverd haha! Speaking of hoovering, I haven't had to Hoover for 3 days!!!!!!!! I miss my cats I really do! But omg my life is so much easier now! 
Candy so glad ur oh has come to his senses !!! My oh wouldn't dare do something wrong at the moment the way my hormones are! I've been really emotional recently! Now that the heating is fixed though and the cats are gone I feel a little better like I can breathe! But I need to get my bum into gear! I haven't even sorted out my hospital bag or anyhing!!!!! Still gotta wash all the bedding for Moses basket and find his coming home outfit! 
Hope nimbec is ok! Saw pics of sweetpeas Los together, so cute, can't wait to see my 2together! I just hope Paige is ok with it! My cousin tried to force Paige to hold her new lo and Paige freaked out completely, I was like thanks, I have a baby coming in 8weeks and you have just scared my child about holding babies! Idiot! 
Anyway I'll pop back later and catch up properly, got my besties over for the day and dinner so gotta get my house in order lol! Xxx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: candy, all parts of me are so loving!!!

Kealz, Noooooooo I need this bump to drop! I'm sick of waiting and am ready for this baby to get here! Not good about poor Paige being scared by your friends baby, but when it's her own little brother she will love it! Yep, the majority of my hoovering is because of that boyo. He is the hairest dog ever! Have a great day with your friends x


----------



## ukgirl23

haha doggylover.. I'm sure Simon would agree with that statement!! Also loved one of your beasts on facebook, he's very cute! x

Kealz - To be fair I think my hormones were part of the reason that things got so bad, I can look back and admit that I had nagged him and nit picked a lot over the past week. I think I will pay closer attention to the way I speak to him now. He's been lovely today though he's made me breakfast, cleaned the flat and now he's gone shopping with Lucas haha they are so cute together. Lucas has started calling him daddy in the last week or so which is cute. 
I'm sorry your friend scared Paige with her baby! lol.. I'm sure Paige will feel much happier when she knows that little baby is her brother, I had Connie as involved with everything as possible, like bath time and playing together, when Lucas went to bed at night I let her stay up and we watched movies with pizza and sweets and talked and I even painted her nails and done her hair lol.. I just kept telling her that she was still special to me and she is my girl and she seemed to be okay with everything. We had friday night as our night until Luke was old enough to get jealous. That worked for us anyway just some suggestions :) xxx

Today I've packed most of my hospital bag I still need to buy a few items but here is what I've put in..

Baby:

Nappies
Wipes
3 pairs socks, hats, mittens
3 pairs pjs and 3 bodies,
Going home outfit
Pram suit
knitted Blanket
towel
4 muslins
shampoo, bodywash and nappy cream
little giraffe teddy me and Aaron brought for him
baby on board panda teddy for car on way home (lol) 

Me labour:

1 night dress
hand held fan
plastic bag for dirty/wet clothes

Me after labour:
Towel
maternity pads and breast pads
shower gel, shampoo, spray ect
2 pj bottoms 
2 pj tops
Going home outfit <3 yay normal clothes!! 
toothpaste
toothbrush
hairbrush and ties
socks
huge pants
nursing bras
dressing gown and flip flops
Aaron's shower gel, toothbrush and spray 

I wont buy snacks because Aaron is planning on buying half of Tesco before we go in lol 

I think that's everything I always forget one thing lol I know I've possibly over packed but I like to be prepared to stay longer just in case. I will also be asking my MW about savlon spray for possible stitches to keep them clean. I'm going to buy something called Gronnesape (green soap) it's antiseptic they use in Norway after birth.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Littlespy "studying boobs" :haha: I now have this image of you with a clipboard and pen looking really thoughtfully at lots of boobs, giving them a little poke!

Well, aside from the poking (that comes later :winkwink:), pretty much. :haha:

The IBCLC researcher I'm quasi-protegeeing (because that's a thing and a word) right now told me she was working on a presentation at a coffeehouse once and people were giving her crazy looks and young men snickering at her. It took her some time to figure out they were all looking at her computer screen -- pictures upon pictures of boobs! She said now she makes sure she sits so that her screen faces only walls. :haha:

doggylover - My bump dropped between 34 and 35 weeks last time and I still had to force her out. Means nothing! This time I think mine is still riding high.

Thanks for keeping us updated on nimbec, Melissa! :flower:

Woke up still feeling like crap. Today makes a solid week. My husband and Maisie are already getting over it and they caught it 3 days after I did. I normally have a really solid immune system. I guess having a 6 pound parasite (and I mean that as lovingly as possible) has its downside. :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Thats a lovely bump dogglover, im jealous! Mine has spilled out at the sides, my ass, legs and everywhere else, yours looks really neat! 

Kealz, poor Paige! lol im sure she will be different with her sibing though.

Candy, that looks like a good bag list, ive pretty much done mine too although a lot of things will be going in last minute.

Littlespy, sorry you still feel like crap, but glad Maisie and Scott are getting over it at last, its no fun especially at this stage!

AFM guests have gone it was actually quite pleasant and enjoyable, my back is killing now though.
Still no news from Nimbec Im thinking that somethings happened today just hoping is all well, am gonna text her again, of course will update you all as soon as i can


----------



## melissasbump

Ok just had an update from Nimbec..
Shes in hospital, same hospital as before, has not had section yet due to no SCBU beds and bubs still appears happy in there. They no longer are looking to transfer her apparently. 
But poor girl is currently in agony and on a morphine pump so not ideal at all and she is pretty down. Ive told her we are all thinking of her and rooting for her and she says to say hi to you all. XX


----------



## Vicyi

Hello!! Not been posting much as ive had loads going on but i am here now! :)

Bubs no 3 is due April 18th and is a :pink:

My waters went on Weds 20th Feb and i have been on bed rest/hospital monitoring since. Bubs should be here no later than April 2nd as they want to induce at the first sign of infection!

Hope everyone is well here and congrats on our first April bubs. x


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggy Lover your bump is lovely, and not massive at all and a very nice shape. And, I forgot to tell you! Here is another gender predictor for you to try! You too Melissasbump, you are team yellow as well if I remember right. 

When I went to acupuncture the acupuncturist took my pulse on both my wrists and guessed I was having a girl! He says its something to do with the ying yang of the sides of your body and the ying and the yang correlates with male and female. His description was way better than that obviously :haha: So what you are supposed to do is take your pulse on each wrist and determine which pulse feels the strongest, if it is left its a girl and if its right its a boy. We can all do it for fun and see if it matches up with what we know. :winkwink:

My bump is also still really high. I think at least half my child is inside my rib cage and I swear I sometimes feel movements all the way round my sides. I may or may not be giving birth to a spider monkey.


----------



## Cherrybump

My bump still looks high to me but when i take a pik from one week to the next it either high or low :S lol 

Poor Nimbec :( Sending her loads of hugs <3

Wow oh wow Dogg: you look amazing :)

AFM having a lazy day. watched nearly the full fifth season of charmed lol trying to drinkas much water as possible including 3 cans of irn bru :| lol. 

Just done a little bouncing wiggling on the ball. rubbing same cocoa oil on my belly love the smell of that stuff lol. And i feel like a granny pure knitting random things now lol its keeping my fingers busy and my mind of something else other than food lol when ever that works lol. 

Pure sleep to now. Funny that i only get up once to pee through the night and i slept until 9am this morning thats new to me lol but now i feel sleepy :( and its only 5.30pm


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle, after initially getting over the shock that I appear to be dead as I couldn't find ANY pulse in my wrists :haha: I eventually found one in my left, but not at all in my right! So I guess that means I'm having a girl! 
And I also feel movement in my sides, which totally freaks me out, and makes me wonder where the heck all my internal organs have gone to that this baby has free reign of the whole abdomen!!

Melissa, thanks for the update on nimbec. If she is on a morphine drip she must be a) in agony (well hopefully not anymore) b) totally off her head! If you text her again tell her I send my love. I'm glad your entertaining went well - feet up now for a well deserved rest!

Vicyi: congrats on :pink: I hope bed rest isn't too boring for you, and your LO will be here so so soon!! Keep us posted!

Littlespy: definitely keep your boob pictures at home, or well covered when in public! Sorry to hear you are still feeling crappy, but definitely blame your parasite :haha:

Cherry: I actually get worried now if I only need up once to pee in the night! Makes me think I must be dehydrated lol. A lazy day sounds good to me, sure isn't that what maternity leave is all about?!

Afm, Simon and I bought some baby bits and bobs today - a rug for the nursery, a whole stack of books as I am adamant this baby will be a book lover! And we bought a little mobile as well. We weren't going to bother, but we had a next voucher and it was on sale so we thought we may as well! Our friends are coming for dinner, which will be lovely as this is the last time we'll be able to hangout before they get married in 4 weeks, and before LO arrives.


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover Harrison absolutely loves books, got to be one of his favourite things, right up there with milkybar buttons! I was/am an avid reader too and i really hope we can keep up his interest. 

Cherry, im up at LEAST twice in the night to pee, I was the same last pregnancy and never quite got over it inbetween babies despite not actually giving birth the regular way, im hoping i can get back to complete normal eventually this time


----------



## ukgirl23

Vicyi sorry to hear youve had a tough time hun at least you have a date to have baby so just rest up :) xxxxx

thanks for the update Melissa.. I was on morphine with Lucas as I was too late for the epi.. It makes you feel like youre flying and spaces are bigger than they actually are lol.. it also makes you say crazy shit so that could be why she isnt updating much. bless he tell her to hold on and shes doing such an amazing job. Shes one tough cookie! Xx

doggylover reading your posts makes me laugh!!! Youre such a sausage!! Haha.. I will upload a pic of my wardrobe soon so you can seenhow Ive put Bens stuff. xx

I brought a test for that bacteria that you need antibiotics for in labour.. gcb? Cant remember anyway I am 35 weeks tomorrow so I can take it from tomorrow and took it out to have a look at what it onvolves... there was a dice in there!!!! Seriously!!!! A dice???!!!!! I was like omg lol hahaha! Not sure wht thats about but ah well. 

my bump still looks pretty high but I can tell Bens dropped down.. his head is pressing on my back bones and nerves making my legs hurt and I have lost control of my bladder.. any tiny amount of urine in my bladder doesnt stand a chance so I have to constantly go to the toilet to avoid peeing my pants... sexy! Xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Alright, that's it Doggy Lover, you are having a girl. Its settled. :haha:

I know, when she reaches into my sides or right under my ribs I feel like I have been colonized and its only a matter of time before she takes over, pushes me to the side and contacts her home planet to begin the invasion. :haha:

Welcome back Vicyi! Sounds like you have had quite a time of it, you are a trooper!

Poor Nimbec, I would be screaming at them to build me a bed in the freaking janitor's closet!

Sorry you're still feeling sick Little Spy, hope its your turn to start feeling better soon!

I pee so many times in the night that I don't even count. Its at least three-four usually, and if I have a sleep in it is even more than that. So annoying.

What a weird thing to find in a test UK Girl! You'll have to let us know what the dice is for when you do the test. GBS is that test, I had mine at my MW appt last week so find out the results next week when I go back.


----------



## ukgirl23

Yes!! Kristabelle thats the one! Lol.. they dont do it routinely in my area we have to buy our own £35 that bloody test is costing me!! Thats half of our weekly food budget :/ I hoep yours comes back negative xx


----------



## melissasbump

Right further update from Nimbec.

She is not actually in labour but what is causing her pain is she has inflamed nerve endings in her bump which is whats causing it hence the morphine. They now want to hold out her section till Tues (providing she doesnt go into labour before that) which is when she turns 37 weeks and then will not need a SCBU bed. She is struggling a bit to hold it together due to her pain bless her and the drugs are spacing her out a bit which i guess doesnt help. I so feel for her!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thats so not on making her stay in that pain for the sake of 3 days!! Why cant they do the section and put her in a normal bed now??? She cant stay in that pain for three more days on morphone thats really unfair on her. I feel so sorry for her xx


----------



## mandaxx

It's scary how fast this pregnancy has gone by. Is it the same for you ladies? xx


----------



## Steph82

OMG I cant believe they will make poor Nimbec suffer for 3 more days... the pain meds can't be good either! Stupid hospital! I hope they figure something out soon!!!!

Kista, I'm glad i'm not the only one peeing a million times a night! I sooo wish, that I only had to go once or twice a night :cry: 

Sarah, yay for picking up a bunch of odds and ends for LO! I believe, it is safe to start shopping for a girl :haha:. .. or you should start worrying about half of your body not having a pulse?!?! :shrug:... no no, surely... its a girl :thumbup:
Since this is the first bump pic you have posted, I feel like you have seriously misled us :growlmad:. I was convinced that you were rolling everyone (as opposed to walking)... You look fabulous :thumbup:

Candy, glad you and Aaron are fine! I have caught myself treating Rob far from fair during this pregnancy! I now try extra hard to be nice, and he has been soo much better about being sweet and helpful!

AFM, spent the morning returning some duolicates from the shower and buying all the last bits we needed (bath tub, sheets, mattress protectors, breat pump <-- wow I wish insurance would have covered that... crazy expensive!, diaper pail, sleep sack, and LOs skin care lotion and bath soap). Man O man, I am exhausted! Good thing is, I went into the store with a bunch of coupons, and ended up saving an average of 20% on everything.:happydance:
My Grandma also came in town from Germany this week and she is making the curtains for Graysons room. So I took her to the fabric store and we got all the needed supplies!

Water retention has finally set in and my feet are a little swollen. Its not really noticeable (since I already have sturdy ankles :haha:), but I can feel it. 
I'm on the couch now, drowning myself with water lol.


----------



## Steph82

mandaxx said:


> It's scary how fast this pregnancy has gone by. Is it the same for you ladies? xx

I feel like it was dragging until 32 weeks... now time is just racing lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Poor Nimbec!! What a roller coaster ride she's being put through... :growlmad: I hope the stupid hospital sorts itself out soon, so she can have her section already and put an end to the pain and this ridiculous waiting. 

doggylover: lovely bump!! I don't think I've ever seen a pic of it before. I agree with whoever said it was a very neat bump. Mine seems to have spilled out... :haha:

Steph: Very cool that your grandmother is making your curtains for Grayson's room!! Handmade stuff is always the best I think. :thumbup:

AFM, day 1 on pre-natal course done.... and I'm now more confused than ever as to how long I have to stay in the hospital after birth. At our Doc's Meet and Greet on Wednesday they said 24 hours, today they told us 2-3 days!! That's a BIG difference.... So I have no idea how much clothing to pack now. :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all thankyou so much for all your support & if course to Melissa for updating...the saga continues :( 

I have been in and out of labour with contractions for days but not dialating and bubs is happy however I'm in excruciating pain on my bump which they cannot really diagnose apart from now they are saying I'm so small it's at full stretch & nerve endings are irritated hence sharp crippling pain as well as tightening from contractions every so often - a barral of laughs. I'm currently on morphine pump which they assure me will in no way effect bubs (I'm still using it sparingly) but the pain got so bad today I was hysterical and inconsolable I've never experienced pain like it even when I fractured my back! Now here is the thing, still no beds the closest bed was Birmingham 4+ hrs away and no gaurentee that they would do section when I arrived as someone could beat me too it plus they don't consider it urgent as baby is ok. It's irrelevant that I'm in so much pain it apparently makes no difference unless my heart rate or breathing is effected only then would they act. Also not an option to go private it's just not available. It's a horrid situation & disgusting that they will leave me to suffer for the sake of 3 days!! The best part is that they can't even gaurentee tue but have promised Thursday at the latest. To be honest I'm not sure ill be mentally intact by then - I'm normally a strong person but this has sent me loopy lol!!! I told the doctor that I was going to get him out myself using a kitchen knife pmsl and that I was at my wits end but it makes zero difference. Anyway ramble over - ill keep Melissa informed an get on here when I can. I just need to count the hours down now! 

Hope you are all ok, I will have a good catch up ASAP 

(((Hugs))) to all xxx


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> Doggylover Harrison absolutely loves books, got to be one of his favourite things, right up there with milkybar buttons! I was/am an avid reader too and i really hope we can keep up his interest.

Harrison and I should be best buddies, I LOVE milkybar buttons...and all varieties of milkybar!

Candy I asked my mw about the group b strep test and she said not only do they not give them to us here but even if I did the private test and was positive I wouldn't get antibiotics during labour as they don't give them at all anymore! :shock: 

Steph: you need glasses if you think I'm not huge! I am definitely very sizeable! Simon told me earlier when I asked did my birthing ball need more air in it that no, it didn't, I just needed to stop putting on weight! :haha: what a charmer! Anyway, I saw your bump pic on fb and had one of those "WHERE IS SHE HIDING HER BABY?! It's not fair!" rants at Simon! 
I'm jealous of your grandma being so efficient with your curtains...I'm still waiting on word of mine from SIL. And stop spending time typing on here, and drown yourself some more so no more water retention!

Readytomum: I say pack a lot just in case you need more. Or have it sitting ready for dh to grab in case you get stuck in hospital for longer. I thought of you today in the book store as they had the whole set of Dr Seuss books on sale :mrgreen:

Nimbec: I honestly cannot believe what a crappy time you are having right now :hugs: it's insanity that they will leave you to suffer so badly for the sake of 72 hours, all we can hope is that they pass super quickly,although when you are in so much pain I'm sure every second feels like its dragging. I'm thrilled that your LO is doing just fine, but the fact that you are so miserable is just horrendous. I'm thinking of you constantly and know that we're all right behind you and willing you on through the next few days. Lots and lots of love xxx


----------



## Steph82

Oh poor poor poor Nimbec... I sooo wish there was something we could do :hugs:. I cannot believe they are making you suffer like this!!! And all of this whilst you already have heart problems, correct???? I am hoping that you can at least get some sleep (take that morphine) and that time passes fast!!!


Sarah, very sweet of you to say about the size of my bump, but I can promise you one thing --> Its purely the angle of the picture :rofl:. I wont dare to post a "non-flattering" picture on FB :haha:. If you don't believe me, you can ask Rob... He will have no trouble telling you how enormous I am... Like Simon, he is such a charmer :dohh:.
To give you further proof... I bent down today and my maternity jeans ripped :shock:. I repeat: MATERNITY JEAN! They are meant to allow you to get fat :blush:

BTW, I just left the house to go buy some Stork Riesens :dohh:... 3 bags ... Clearly, I have not learned my lesson from the ripped pants :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: some maternity stuff isn't well built - I have two tank tops which don't cover the bump anymore. Apparently "maternity" means less than 35 weeks pregnant....I need to move on to "whale clothing"! 

well send rob round to me to take some flattering pictures! He must have a way with camera angles!


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> ...the saga continues :(

:hugs:
Many many hugs hun... I can't believe this is happening to you, I'd be pissed beyond control...
Stay calm and strong, and you LO will be out soon! We are all thinking of you!:kiss:


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> AFM, day 1 on pre-natal course done.... and I'm now more confused than ever as to how long I have to stay in the hospital after birth. At our Doc's Meet and Greet on Wednesday they said 24 hours, today they told us 2-3 days!! That's a BIG difference.... So I have no idea how much clothing to pack now. :dohh:

Are they serious, it is wildly different 24h - 3 days :wacko: !!! Ask them specifically. 
I would definitely pack for 2-3 days btw, no matter how much I wish I'd only stay in for 1 day.



Steph82 said:


> To give you further proof... I bent down today and my maternity jeans ripped :shock:. I repeat: MATERNITY JEAN! They are meant to allow you to get fat :blush:

:haha: 



doggylover said:


> :rofl: some maternity stuff isn't well built - I have two tank tops which don't cover the bump anymore. Apparently "maternity" means less than 35 weeks pregnant....I need to move on to "whale clothing"!

Ladies you are so funny, I know for a fact you look great! 
However I agree that some "maternity" clothing is really small. I was looking for tops the other day and I tried one last item, left in small size and my hands couldn't even fit in. I try the same brand (another top, non maternity) in small again, and it fits great :wacko: What geniuses actually designed the small maternity and the huge non maternity?:dohh:

I can't feel the pinky on my left hand lately (for days), completely numb, it is either a stroke or the carpal syndrome I've been reading about.:cry:


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning.. 

Oh Nimbec I have thought about you all night and how it is unfair of them not to give you a bed for the sake of 3 days. I think you are amazingly strong. I really hope a bed becomes available asap. Xxx

Doggylover I cant believe yoir midwife really said that!! I thought if you have GBS or whatever its called they have to give you the antibiotics so baby doesnt get sick?? Thats ridiculous! 

Happy mothers day to you all... because even though your los arent here yet you are still mummies!! Congratulations xx


----------



## melissasbump

UPDATE FROM NIMBEC!!!
They are prepping her for C section now!! Hes not prepared to wait apparently! Shes very happy but nervous. What a wonderful mothers day present!
GO NIMBEC!!! X


----------



## kealz194

Oh my goodness yay for nimbec!!!! Let her know we're all thinking for her and e lo!!!! What a lovely present indeed!!!!! Cannot wait to hear more now! Thanks for the update Melissa!!!! Happy Mother's Day to all you yummy mummy's, and mummy's to be! Xxx


----------



## doggylover

Um lily I SERIOUSLY hope you haven't had a stroke!! Carpal tunnel seems to be pretty common, but have you mentioned it to your mw/dr? 

Happy Mother's Day to all! I hope that your LOs spoil you, only a year to wait until us FTM get any gifts (although that said US based mummies will get some in a few months - I've been duped!)

Melissa, thanks for the update!!! Can't wait to har how she gets on and all about LO! So exciting!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hurray for Nimbec!! That's amazing news.... oh I'm so happy for her!! By the time I get back on here later tonight after my class she'll be a mommy. :cloud9: Thanks for the updates melissabump and please pass along our encouragement and congratulations. :happydance:

Also, Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies!! (I just discovered yesterday that you celebrate a different time than us in North America!) Hope everyone gets spoiled like they should. :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg omg, Could be any time today oooooh Nimbec. She must be soo relieved to get the section now. specially with being in so much pain. So happy to hear she will have bubs in her arms very very soon. 

Ohh the toliet talk hahaha. Im finding in hard to go poop i get all this pressure and felt like i need to go then i stand up and it all disappears :s. Or i have wind...

Also was surfering from more back pain just over hour ago was coming and going not sure what to make of it but i ask my mum whether i should go ahead and ring the hospital. the pain has now gone :| but mum said i should time them and see if they get any worse then to give them a little call. I just dont wanna ring them up because i feel like i'd be wasting their time even though i know we're meant to but i think its still just this infection im fighting off as its in the same spot. Not sure if these antibiotics are doing much but ll keep taking them until there done but will mention to midwife anyways. 

I also mention to my mum that i was concerned about having painless contractions and she told me she had them with my older brother so ill speak to midwife about that also just cause im still unsure to what im mean to feel and how to know if im having them.. I could also be this thick and blonde lol... Ive read that much about contractions last night i went to bed thinking about they pain and what happens and cause of that i was in and out of sleep all night lol. I even check my underwear every time i go to loo just like first tri lol to see if any plug or discharge is on the towel lol i think its all these threads i read on here when people post so i start to worry or pannick hahaha. 

anyways i thought i would post up my progression pik. I swear to me my bump looks smaller :S lol
 



Attached Files:







progress 2.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nimbec sending you so much love today! DS was born on Mother's Day and let me just tell you it makes the day all the more special - the ultimate Mother's Day gift <3 I pray all goes well and you are holding your precious LO in your arms - all the pain will disappear once you are looking into that sweet face!

Will do a bigger update later as about to get the day rolling here (a good crazy lol!) but here are a few pics - big brother meeting baby for the first time and all packed up in the carseat for the ride home from hospital yesterday afternoon - couldn't believe how tiny she looked in there but looked back at pics and DS was the same - tiny peanuts! In a nutshell we are all doing great so far and LO is already a surprisingly strong nurser and my milk is already coming in which I am so thrilled about as it's so much easier this time around.
 



Attached Files:







51861A0D-854A-448C-ACAC-AAB07C9E44F7-1319-0000012CB4CB605C.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8









5ED18637-73D8-47F4-8443-49021E5B84DA-1319-0000012CA7D4EAA2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6









E6209437-4818-4FB6-B19E-AEB09D59C545-1319-0000012C947AE3AA.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cherrybump

sheis gorgeous hun glad your keeping ok xxx


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea they are gorgeous pictures! I cannot believe how tiny Scarlett looks in her car seat, it terrifies me to think they are that teeny!

I'm so glad that all is going well, I am sure you are enjoying every second, and so pleased to hear that she is nursing well. It makes me so impatient for my LO to get here, but scared at the same time that I'll be in charge of something so tiny!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy DS isn't even two yet but I still had the 'omg now I have to take this tiny thing home and somehow take care of it?' moment. Don't be scared you really do just get on with it. You will do just fine <3


----------



## melissasbump

Hi update from Nimbec, shes been delayed going into theatre but they are looking at taking her down around 5pm, shes VERY excited! 

Cherry, you are right that last bump pic does look smaller! Probably a change in babies position. 

Sweetpea, gorgous pics! 

AFM, Oh man im in so much pain down below, cant move or walk properly, its not contraction type pain, more like baby position on a nerve or something, hope its not my section scar!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea shes so cute in her carseat she looks so tiny! Im so happy for you that she got to come home so quickly and has no problems. She really is a little princess xxx 

melissasbump my little man has dropped and is laying on nerves in my back now it gets really painful at times. I found personally laying down takes the pressure off for a while but going number two is absolutely painful now :( Thank you for the update on nimbec Im so happy for her that she is finally getting her csec she should in no way have had to wait until tuesday or thursday. That would be terrible for her so its great that shes having lo today :) Tell her happy mothers day from me and I wish her well xx

afm I got some lovely cards and flowers from my babies today when I woke up. Im feeling even better today just deaf in one ear still apparently it takes upto six weeks to get hearing back after the drum bursts.. yay.. 35WEEKS TODAY :D xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Uk I feel so bad for you about your ear :( my brother had his burst not too long ago and they told him 6 weeks but I think by a month he was pretty much back to normal - I so hope this is the case for you or even faster than that!

I can't WAIT to hear about nimbec sooo exited for her!!!!

That's the nice thing about having Scarlett here - no more wondering when she will get here so I get to be EXTRA excited for all you girls! Cannot wait to see more gorgeous babies in this thread - but fully baked first of course!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh and Uk wanted to say your mothers day sounds lovely :) and happy 35 weeks - only 2 more til term!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks sweetpea :) I hope mine heals as fast as your brothers ear! When is mothers day in america? xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I think it is the second Sunday in may every year - I believe it falls on the 12th this year. It was the 8th in 2011 when DS was born :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea I love your surviving the 2 under 2 days thing.. This year you get double presents for mothers day! Is scarlett sleeping at the moment?


----------



## Steph82

Yay for nimbec! I'm sure she can't wait!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

If she got in at 5pm she should have had him by now cannot wait for the next update! Xx


----------



## kealz194

So itching for an update!!!! How exciting! X


----------



## melissasbump

No update yet! Lol x


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww! Nimbec's baby saves the day! And Mother's Day at that! Very fitting :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

I am so excited to hear news about nimbec!

Candy sounds like you were spoilt this morning :) and being partially deaf might be no bad thing when you have two excited kids running around and a third on the way?! Give you a little bit of peace :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

WAS sleeping uk LOL! Put DS in for a nap and caught an hour myself too :)

Having a nurse now and thought I'd pop on to check for a nimbec update! :coffee: c'mon baby we all want to meet you!


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea I am in awe of you! I don't think I'll have the energy or mental capacity to do anything when I get home from hospital and you are just an inspiration!


----------



## ukgirl23

Awww haha bless her sweetpea atleast you managed a nap!! Mine liked to take it in turns at that stage and when they were finally both asleep I would be having to tidy up! Xx

Lol doggylover I guess you have a point but being deaf partially in one ear is making me feel really disorientated. I felt a bit sick before dinner. 

Come on Nimbec!! Update us soon lol!! I keep popping in on my phone to check lol xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

oooooh such a scary thought ill be full term next week lol. Everyone things i wont even make it to my due date lol apart for my mum..

I got a lovely car from Ryans mum. It says mummy to be from the bump lol to cute :).

Oooo wonder how nimbec is getting on.

I thought the same think on my piks she must be getting into place more lol as ive been boucing alot more to lol :) on my ball now its helping with my sore back :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Cherrybump sorry I didn't add you to the facebook group sooner, I kept meaning to and kept forgetting lol. Forgive mee!!!  x 

Doggylover, here are the pics of Ben's stuff I promised yesterday, it wouldn't upload from my phone so I had to hijack Aaron's PC to do it! It looks a bit messy but I haven't arranged it properly yet, I still need to wash everything, but you get the idea of how I have my nappies, I have 21 nappies plus liners + extras in one drawer! My cloth wipes and other washing/changing accessories are in a separate drawer I'm thinking of switching the nappy drawer with the shoe drawer. What do you think? xx

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8543113640/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8245/8543113640_18c382b6a9.jpg[/url] bens stuff by candyandaaron, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ukgirl23

excuse the disused xmas wrapping paper at the bottom there!


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I think I'd move the nappy drawer up (it's the bottom right?) because you'll use it more often than the show drawer (also, whoa!!! What am impressive shoe collection!) 
You've got it all so organised, and you have so much...I am suddenly feeling a bit panicked that I am underestimating how much stuff I need! 

Cherry: so cute about the card! How thoughtful of Ryan's mum!


----------



## melissasbump

update.... NO NEWS YET! lol


----------



## doggylover

melissasbump said:


> update.... NO NEWS YET! lol

:rofl: when I saw you had posted I got a tad over excited!


----------



## kealz194

Lol me too Sarah haha! I have been checking my phone constantly for an update lol! Candy very organised! And wow Sarah's right, what a shoe collection, he has more than me lol! I don't have any s hoes for James yet! I have seen a few I want but ill wait till after my baby shower on Sunday to see what I get! Spent my mothers today sorting out Paige's bedroom! Omg she has far too many toys! I have taken all toys out of the front room as I have spent a few weeks with out and I like it lol but we have had to condense it all!!!! Gonna have to go through it all soon properly to see what we can use for James then sell the rest at a car bot sale! Far too many teddies too omg the Bain of my life, I've just shoved them all under her bed lol!!! Hope everyone is having a lovely day/evening!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz its sainsburys fault they have little trainers with frogs on and fire trucks and little converse lol and they are £3 each!! Then we got given a loooooaaaaddd of shoes he has more shoes than all of us in the house put together... one stylish little dude coming up!! 

Doggylover I agree about changing them round. I over buy thats my problem!! I wont neeeeed that much but I couldnt resist he little teddy bear sailor suit or the superbaby onesies lol Youve probably got the right amount.. I dont thinke he'll use all those clothes but also washing takes long to go through the system in my house as there are more of us so we need more stuff lol.. He defo will be usingbhis cookie monster outfit and mickey mouse dungarees!! 

Melissa tell Nimbec we're all on the edges of our seats waiting to hear her news lol.. Xx 

Im off to play call of duty with Aaron now he's moaning that I havent killed anyone yet haha night night xxcc


----------



## doggylover

A Cookie Monster outfit? :shock: amazing!!!! I want to see photos of that when it happens! And I can't even fathom how much washing you must have to do for your lot!

Kealz I am dreading how many teddies we could end up with! Nothing drives me mad more than a million never played with teddies (for some weird reason! Very peculiar thing to get annoyed about!)


----------



## kealz194

Lol candy that sounds too cute! And I love a baby in dungeries!!! 
Sarah I have taken a pic of her teddies and also the nursery, will try to upload, but may need to do it separate!!! X


----------



## kealz194

Pic 1! I can't figure how to attach more than one at a time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kealz194

Pic 2


----------



## kristyrich

ooSweetPea said:


> I think it is the second Sunday in may every year - I believe it falls on the 12th this year. It was the 8th in 2011 when DS was born :)

Oh wow!! Our boys share the same birthday! My son was born 8th may 2011 too. Best mothers day present I ever recieved!! I was meant to be induced the next day but he just couldn't wait!! :)


----------



## doggylover

:shock: oh my good lord. That is INSANITY!!! 

Btw I love the clouds on the wall! Looks gorgeous! With the army of teddies looking down :haha: I cannot believe how many she has, I find that quite scary! I think the reason i dont like too many is because my brother used to have millions (maybe an exaggeration...) at the end of his bed, and it basically took up the WHOLE room and I just remember it being Insanely untidy and quite scary because some of them were horrible. Childhood trauma :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow Kealz that is some teddy stash youve got there!!! And you commented on Bens shoes!!! Haha you could open a small shop with all of those!!!! Xxx


----------



## kealz194

That's only a quarter of them stupid phone won't let me upload any more! Might have to upload to fb another day! Lol it's far too many for my liking but I couldn't part with them as they all have meaning in one way or another! Jut new more shelving lol!!!! 
Thanks Sarah, there are hills too as her firniture has got animals on it! It's definatly the best room in the house lol!


----------



## melissasbump

Well ladies.. heres the update you have been waiting for!
Nimbec has her little boy!!!

Baby Harrison is here, weighing 6lb 3oz of gorgeousness. Hes currently in SCBU due to breathing difficulties they think its fluid he just needs to get back up but other than that all good. 
Nimbec only just gone back to the ward, shes still nauseaus from the surgery but says she is one very happy mommy!!!

She also asks everyone not to post anything on facebook as yet as not been announced!

Yay so happy for you Nimbec!!! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh and what a FAB name you chose ! xx


----------



## kealz194

Oh that's fabulous news yay for nimbec!!!!!!!! Aw bless! Aw lovely name and weight too! Every one is having there babies! I want mine now! But he needs to bake for at least another 2-3 weeks lol! Aw that's so lovely :) hope she is doing well and little Harrison too :) xxx congrats hun xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

So happy for Nimbec! So glad she has her baby and is out of all that terrible pain!! Can't wait to see pictures! Good thing they had the SCBU bed available, but hopefully he will be out of there and with his mama soon. 

Now I am starting to wonder who is going to be the next April-ish baby?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay congratulations Nimbec on baby Harrison!!! Gorgeous name can't wait for pics hope tht after some oxygen and rest they will both be fine xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, Nimbec!! :flower:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Congratulations nimbec ! Xxxxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay nimbec so glad to see this news! I'm sure he will be out of special care in a flash and your little prince will be in your arms in no time - he's a good weight too which will def help! Happy Mother's Day, darling!

Kristy how cool our LOs share a birthday! It's coming up quick now, have to get planning!

Doggy it's def easier the second time round to get a 'system' going bc I kind of work around DS schedule so he stays on track. Also since nursing is going so well this time DH has had lots of time to help me and keep the house together instead of helping wash bottles, make up formula, etc - he has been an absolute star. Although he doesn't 'clean' like I do, things are tidy and laundry is getting done and I'm perfectly ok with that right now. He'll be back at work next week and we are really just enjoying our time as a family, doing whatever needs doing as a team and then relaxing together and enjoying the kiddos. Trust me, you do get energy from nowhere after having a baby - just when you think 'I'm too exhausted and can't do it anymore!' you will get a second (or third, or fourth!) wind out of nowhere and just get on with it!


----------



## Steph82

:happydance::happydance: Yay Nimbec and Harrison :happydance::happydance:

Cant wait to see pictures!! 

Sarah, since I know we have shared the same fear in the past... I am now officially back to being scared of a large baby :shock:. If Harrison is such a healthy size early, I dont even want to think about what we are going to be birthing :rofl:

Candy, I have exactly 1 pair of shoes right now lol :haha:.... but we have TONS of socks!! 

SweetPea, I'm so happy that you are still finding time to update us :hugs:. I can't even imagine having the energy to get on the computer. 

Do we have anyone else that knows they will go early?? Or is this next one going to be completely up to chance??


----------



## nimbec

Hi all thankyou so much for thinking of me and all my congratulations messages I have a huge smile at the moment! Just had an update from scbu and he is now breathing air so no oxygen still grunting but is getting better - looking very positive :) 

Hehe Melissa I've been itching to say his name but absolutely nobody knew ;) 

I'm ok but sore and very groggy it was a bit if a rough ride in theatre and not something I'd like to do again in a hurry but worth every second to meet my lil man :) can't believe how tiny he is but he's a lil chubba so so cute! I now can't wait until the morning when I get to see him again ...it's hard being away from him :( 

Hope everyone is well? I'm going to try and sleep a bit more. 

Thankyou Melissa for doing such a great job of updating & being a fantastic text buddy :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wooohoooo for Nimbec!! Harrison is a lovely name and glad to hear that mom and baby are doing well. I'm sure Harrison will only be in care for a short while before bunking in with the proud mamma! Excellent weight for being born early too... makes me a little worried that I'll have a massive baby! :wacko:

Can't wait to see some pics!! :blush: I love looking at pics of newborns, such beautiful babies!!


Sweetpea: Scarlett is just lovely! She looks soooo tiny in her carseat! Glad to hear that things are going well so far and that BF is going well. I'm a little bit worried about that part myself... 

AFM, day two of our pre-natal class ended today. It was a great weekend with lots of good info... but I am SO exhausted!! It was a long two days, with early mornings, plus an hour loss of sleep last night for the time change. So I'm really glad it's over.... now we need to clean house and I have a paper to write tomorrow before our nephew and his parents arrive Tuesday. :dohh: It's going to be a long week methinks....


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph BF time is a great time to pop on here ;) I feel like I have more time to update now than when I was working full time! Have to say loving mat leave so far hehe. 

Absolutely cannot wait to see pics of Harrison! I agree with you Ready, newborn pics are the best :flow:


----------



## ukgirl23

oh sweetpea I remember when I BFed my 2 it would be so boring sat there waiting to be released haha xx

awww readytomum I'm glad your classes went well but it sounds like you're so busy you could use a break! 

afm I'm starting monday morning feeling like crap still!! The worst of this bug is over, I'm just drained and stuffy and can't stop coughing which wouldn't be a problem if I could cough and sneeze without peeing my pants!! So this morning on no energy I dragged myself out of bed to see that it has been snowing... not nice dry crispy snow either... no... wet icy wet snow which sticks to your face. Then we get to the school and the head teacher had said I could walk them through the school to their classes because the top playground is shut due to it being damaged and I would have to take Lucas in the main gate, to the back of the school and to his class then walk all the way back out of the main gate and through the side gate round to the back of the school to put Connie into her class which now takes me 15 minutes instead of 5. Anyway, Luke's teacher is lovely and understood completely and was really nice saying that at the end of the day Connie could wait in their class for me so I didn't need to walk round, then I got to Connie's class and told her that at the end of the day it would be great if she could send Connie to Luke's class and she was all like oh no I don't like that idea, blah blah blah responsibility blah blah blah... she's walking through the school corridor!!! whats the problem???? Urgh this teacher really winds me up, she let the class watch Matilda 3 times before she sent home a permission slip for them to watch it as it's a PG.. and on world book day she gave us a letter the same week as the dress up day saying it had to be rohld dahl or however you spell it, after I had already brought Connie an Alice in Wonderland outfit!! omg roll on year 3!!! 

Sorry for the rant! Hope you have all had a better morning than me!! xx x


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec massive congratulations! I've been dying to know the name for ages, but knew you must have been keeping it secret, I love it! I'm so glad to hear Harrison is doing so well, and hopefully he will be up with you, and then home ASAP.

Now...pictures!!! I need his gorgeousness in my life!!

Sweetpea, my dh also will not clean like I do, but I guess I'll have to be ok with that when LO gets here! 

Steph: I was just thinking as I updated the front page "lucky Sweetpea and nimbec with their tiny babies..." When my update is posted it'll be well into double figures I imagine!

So....who is next?! And how long will it be?! I'd say that we'll be waiting a wee while yet for another baby!


----------



## ukgirl23

Vicyi is booked for induction on 2nd of April, I'm glad these ladies have lovely healthy LOs in their arms but I hope the rest of the babies get fully baked! xx


----------



## kristyrich

Sweetpea, I know it's getting close! It's only 3 weeks after I'm due so I better organise everything now. I can't believe he will be 2!! Hope your feeling well and getting enough rest. :) Nimbec - congratulations Hun!! I'm so glad you LO is here. And gorgeous name too! xx. Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all doing well. I can't wait for the next baby announcement ( as long as they are full term that is :) I bet ill go overdue as my last two were. So probably over 5 weeks for me :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Huge congrats Nimbec :-D cant wait to see pics :-D

Im almost at 33 weeks now. I really hope she stays in till the section date, really dont want any emergencies. 
Had my 3d scan Sat, it was amazing, was so hard not to cry lol. She looks a right chunky monkey.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Wow congrats to the new mummies Sweetpea & Nimbec :happydance:!!!!
Cant wait to see pics of your gorgeous LO :cloud9:..

I cant believe there are 2 babies already!! 
its making everything oh so real for me.. i cant believe we will be having babies next mnth or sooner :wacko: lol


----------



## doggylover

Jenny glad your lo is doing well in there! 

Kristy I think I'll be we'll overdue too, so around 5 more weeks to wait as well, which may as well be another 20 it seems so long!


----------



## lily28

melissasbump said:


> Well ladies.. heres the update you have been waiting for!
> Nimbec has her little boy!!!
> 
> Baby Harrison is here, weighing 6lb 3oz of gorgeousness. Hes currently in SCBU due to breathing difficulties they think its fluid he just needs to get back up but other than that all good.
> Nimbec only just gone back to the ward, shes still nauseaus from the surgery but says she is one very happy mommy!!!
> 
> She also asks everyone not to post anything on facebook as yet as not been announced!
> 
> Yay so happy for you Nimbec!!! xx

Woohoo!
Congrats to Nimbec/Rebecca and baby Harrison!!! :happydance:

So happy for our 2 babies so far!:cloud9:
I can't wait to meet my LO!:blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

Woooo, Well done Nimbec :D...

Uk girl im using those types on drawers for Paiges clothes lol. Sorry your still not well hun. 

So excited to find out who's going to be next lol

AFM: My back pain still lingre'ing around not as much though as i done the dishes and was making coffee and putting a wash on my back gave way. Ryan told me to get my ass through and onto the seat lol which helped. I had gone around asda with my mum and was in a little pain ended up going to loo and haven't to sit down which helped. Good thing i have midwife tomorrow so i can let her know about the pain. Hope my urine is clear tomorrow aswell.. if not i aint sure what she shall do lol 

Hate this last part of pregnancy i was doing so well x


----------



## Kte

Congratulations *Nimbec* :flower: 

Just wanted to say hello to all you ladies, I have popped by now and then, more of a reader and stalker of your thread! We thought we would be April but ended up 24th March although I am convinced baby will go over, I'd still like them to be 31st March as my DD was due 24th and born 31st. Anyway what I really wanted to say was *Doggylover,* I think its a fantastic job you do keeping the front page updated - I know you have posted in some March threads now and then and for some reason as you may have seen the March ladies just seem all over the place!! With my first DD the October group was very much like this one and some of us still share our journey together even now, 3+ years later . . . I hope that you lovely ladies get to do the same as you seem to have a lovely connection with each other :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Kte thank you so much :) it's easy keeping organised with such a wonderful bunch of ladies helping me out!
It would be amazing if your lo arrived on 31st like dd did, fingers crossed you won't be waiting for too long at all!! 

First day of maternity is going well- I've already been out forward for a new job in September :shock: and I've managed to get a good lot of cleaning done :) so I'm happy!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol well done Dogg: once all the cleaning is done is trying to keep it that way lol xxx


----------



## melissasbump

With regards to who might be next... .maybe it could be me? I get the date for my section on friday woo hoo!!

Kte, thats a lovely post, we still have a thread from when i was pregnant with DS too, its lovely to be able to keep in touch with each other, this is only the begininng of the journey!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thank-you Kte! It can be a bit of a mad house in here sometimes--but that's how we like it. :winkwink:

doggylover: hehe, I told you you'd have job opportunities coming in! I didn't quite think it would be the day after you left though. :rofl: Maybe that kid in your class isn't the only one who thinks you have a "loving smile" :haha: 

melissabump: Oooh you must be excited to get your section date!! Although I'm really hoping to avoid a section, I'm am super jealous of you ladies who know *exactly* what date LO will arrive! 

cherrybump: I'm right there with you on the whole hating this last phase thing.... I had NO problems at all the whole way through, until a few weeks ago when the carpel tunnel started and my ability to sleep vanished. Thankfully I'm able to sleep fairly well again at least.

AFM, I'm off to the Dr's this afternoon. I called in to see if they had any cancelations today. All weekend off and on I've been having a tight feeling in my chest and my heart has been just racing. I don't know if it's all the stress of school finally catching up and I'm having panic attacks or what... so I'm hoping my Dr. can check things out and reassure me that everything is fine and that my racing heart beat isn't affecting LO's heart rate.


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, Melissa, don't make my heart flutter. You're my O date buddy! :haha: I hope you are, though, you're having such a miserable time!

I'll go ahead and guess it absolutely won't be me next. :haha: I suspect I may go a few days before due date this time but I'm trying to expect to go over again. Trying to think of April 21 as my due date instead of April 11 so I don't end up in the sad/frustrated boat I was in the first time with each day I made it past my EDD (but yeah, that's not working at all :haha:).


----------



## doggylover

Cherrybump said:


> Lol well done Dogg: once all the cleaning is done is trying to keep it that way lol xxx

You're telling me, I only mopped on Saturday and the damn house was so filthy from mucky dog paws I had to do it all again today. Never ending!

Littlespy I am the same - trying to t honk of mid April as my due date instead of end of march (and then any time I feel a little strange thinking "yes! This is it!" :haha:)

Readytomum: your prophecy about work for me is definitely heading on the right track! You're a fast worker - any chance you can tell me my LO will be here soon so it happens too?!?! Fingers crossed you and LO are ok at the dr later on, let us know how you get on.

.....I'm desperate to see a picture of the beautiful Harrison! I'm sure nimbec has much better things to do at the minute (understatement of the year?!) but I want to see his little baby cheeks!!


----------



## ukgirl23

If you think your home is messy now wait until the toddler phase :p


----------



## ukgirl23

Cherrybump Inlove those plastic drawers I have them in my kids rooms too they are such space savers xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Hope all is well at your appt Ready to Mum! 

I was thinking the next baby might be you Melissa or maybe Mommabrown, I know she has her section date already but I can't remember what it is. Maybe she will pop on soon.

I am trying not to think too much about my due date, and just sort of thinking generally about how she'll be here "soon". I just finished washing her last batch of clothes yesterday and put them all away, and just finishing prepping her dipes today. Also going to pack her hospital bag today, but still can't properly pack mine as I am still in the midst of a debacle with Destination Maternity for my pajamas. I thought my bookcase saga was bad, I think this is actually worse. Mistake after mistake. Jerks.

I am also working my way through a box of girl scout cookies. Thin Mints. Mmmmm!


----------



## melissasbump

ukgirl23 said:


> If you think your home is messy now wait until the toddler phase :p

urrghhh, yes i concur! Lol!!


----------



## melissasbump

Kirstabelle, im probably P*****g in the wind but due to my current issues im hoping i may be able to convince the consultant to book me in for next week. If not then def the following week. When i think about it im like "EEEEKKK"


----------



## melissasbump

oh and Nimbec, just wanted to say it was a pleasure and a privilige to be your text buddy and to be able to tell all these lovely ladies your very special news. I hope you and Harrison are continuing to do well xx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> If you think your home is messy now wait until the toddler phase :p

Ugh, exactly! I can't even bare the thought of trying to clean my house for this baby. I can bust my ass cleaning the living room for an hour while Maisie is napping and it *literally* takes her 2 minutes to destroy it again. We've all been sick for over a week now so haven't cleaned a bit and it just looks like it always does (completely destroyed). :haha:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> If you think your home is messy now wait until the toddler phase :p

Oh don't, I don't know how I will survive a toddler, I need everything in its right place! I don't mind having all the toys out with my nephew, but then I expect him (now he's almost 2!) to help put some bits and bobs back. I will be teaching my child how to tidy from age 0 :haha:

Kirstabelle, you haven't had much luck with things you've been buying lately that's for sure. And especially annoying that its stopping you from finishing your bag!

I also think Melissa might be next! And then steph maybe not far behind...(I have nothing to base this on at all of course!)

Oh ok just read that post from Melissa about potentially going next week...:dohh: that would make me right though :haha: 

I was out walking the dogs (in the -1 weather...) and there is a man at the end of my street who is a fair weather walker (its cold, but sunny!) and he is extremely overweight. So when he started catching up on me I thought "I cannot let this man over take me" so I really pushed myself to walk faster. Now I think my legs have fallen off. What an idiot I am.


----------



## ukgirl23

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> If you think your home is messy now wait until the toddler phase :p
> 
> Ugh, exactly! I can't even bare the thought of trying to clean my house for this baby. I can bust my ass cleaning the living room for an hour while Maisie is napping and it *literally* takes her 2 minutes to destroy it again. We've all been sick for over a week now so haven't cleaned a bit and it just looks like it always does (completely destroyed). :haha:Click to expand...

Ditto Ive been ill for the past week too.. luckily Aaron tidied lots on the weekend but its stoll messy. I do mine when they are at school I dont know why I bother because the next day I have to redo it all.. thank goodness the drawing on the walls and stick handprints on doors and mirrors part is over!! Hope you feel better soon xx

Lucas is a sweety he puts things away but Connie leaves crap everywhere... I thouh girls were meant to be more domesticated??? 

Melissa can you choose to have a c section?? I see lots of ladies on here saying they elected to have one but I thought you could only have one if there was a problem giving birth naturally? Things were much more strict in Norway they only induced after 42 weeks and didnt do sweeps.. here its totally relaxed I like it lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Im sad im looking at the mount of pages there is to this thread lol nearly a 1000 pages... Im so amused :| xxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy I know here that you can ask for a c section, but they need you to give them a reason which is more than "cause I want one" ! If you ask for one and say that it's because you have a fear of giving birth naturally, they send you for a psychiatric assessment to confirm the fear and then let you have one. So if you want one they are pretty easy to get (apparently).


----------



## ukgirl23

Wow doggylover!! I didnt know we could do that.. to be honest I would prefer a natural birth it miht be more painful but I dont think I could handle being awake and cut open.. I have anxiety attacks when I feel trapped and being medicated to not being able to move while someone pulls a baby out of my gut is about as bad as it gets lol plus Ive heard sickness is involved and I have panic attacks over that lol I dont like the recovery time either. I can understand why ladies would want one though you mnwo when babies coming and its over quickly! Lol


----------



## kirstabelle

Hope they give you the date you want Melissa! I think I remember you saying you had a section with Harrison and that is why you are having one this time. Which I think is the same situation with Momma Brown. I think you can definitely choose an elective c-section here in the US, although I would imagine you would need to find an amenable doctor who does elective c-sections. :shrug: But I have no idea really as my experience with ob/gyns here is very minimal. 

Yep, we are almost at 1000 pages of chatter. Why does that not surprise me? :haha: I wish Maybe Soon would come back, it feels quite sad that someone who was with us for so long is missing the babies now :( I hope that everything is okay with her and Mason.

Oh and Candy I was horribly messy growing up, especially bad as a teenager and now people make fun of me for how tidy my house is :haha: But I imagine that will be ending VERY soon!

I know, Doggy Lover, I don't know why it is all my orders that get messed up. :growlmad: Its so annoying!!


----------



## melissasbump

Candy, I am having an elective this time as had an EMCS last time with Harrison, a horrible full labour with complications at the end etc etc. If you have had an EMCS you can then generally speaking have an elective the 2nd time around. 

A Policy was passed last year in the UK which apparently allows anyone to have an elective now but dont think many hospitals really taken it on board and you still have to have a decent reason for them to do it as Doggy says. 

i was completely anti c section for myself before my last birth but after my labour experiance and subsequent section ive gone the other way and labour terrifies the life out of me!


----------



## doggylover

I am not anti c section, I would definitely have one if I needed it, no questions asked, but I would never choose it for myself. I know that having had one it makes it a lot more difficult to go on and have a regular birth, and I think once you've had one and know it isn't as awful as people make sound, then it wouldn't be so scary to have a second! Honestly I read one of the articles that flash up on here yesterday called "7 reasons you don't want a c section" I don't know who writes those articles but it basically said "BECAUSE YOU COULD DIE" which is such a pile of crap. 

As I get closer to my due date, I wish I WAS having a section so I'd know when then damn baby will be here :haha:

And now officially 1000 pages of chat - @ 10 posts a page that is 10,000 posts! We talk too much!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh definitly if I needed one I would do it but I would be shitting bricks the whole way through.. I guess once baby is out and you get to have cuddles time flies by and before you know it your all stitched up and out of there. My first night with my babies went by in a flash. I understand completely if you have a valid reason for wanting a c section though. I actually admire women who have had one because it must be terrifying!


----------



## doggylover

I wouldn't say I'm scared of having one, but that's probably only because I've not given it much thought...I think if I knew it was coming I'd be thinking all sorts and get in a right panic about it!

Ugh.......why is my baby taking so long to get here?! GET OUT YOU BEAST!


----------



## Jenny_J

Il be on my 3rd section, and im terrified. 

First was an emergency, id had 30 hrs of labour, no contractions, lots of pelvic pain though, I had the epidural after 11 hours of no progress, then had to wait ages for the section, I was pretty high on gas and air so wasn't really scared at the time. The docs said that my pelvic cavity would never be wide enough to allow a baby to pass through it, which I found funny, as im a larger lady lol. 

I wasn't so nervous when I had my 2nd, but this time, im terrified, as I somehow developed an anxiety disorder over the past few years, I was on medication before I found out I was pregnant. So im really hoping I dont flip out on theatre :/


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww i feel so much better when for a shower instead of a bath and oh my i so missed having showers lol. Find it easier to get into and out that way but if i took a bath im stuck lol. Plus i read with having an infection your better to have a shower. Feels so relaxed now :). Whooop for all our chatting lol xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Well ladies... I'm not really sure how my appointment went yet. :shrug:

My Dr. said that my heartrate is not affecting baby's heartrate... so that much was a relief!

She sent me for some blood work, urine test, and a 5 minute ECG test. And then tomorrow morning I have to go to a cardiologist to get rigged up for a 24 hour heart test. Apparently it's like a portable box I wear around my waist hooked up to a monitor on my chest. Hopefully one of those tests will explain what's going on.

When I finished the ECG test the technician said to me, "wow, it takes you a while to calm down." NO KIDDING? That's why I'm here! Because my heart is beating too fast!! :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl -- Yes, we're in the thick of the drawing on the walls (and fridge and treadmill and kitchen cabinets, and floors, etc) phase right now. :dohh: Hope you feel better soon, too. :flower:

I was pretty afraid of a c-section with my first because being restained and cut open scared me so much. But after the tear I had and a few friends with nice, easy c-section recoveries, I'm now just as afraid of natural birth/recovery. :haha: I still want a vaginal birth this time, I'd just prefer not to have a new one ripped. Suffice it to say my perineum is definitely being massaged this go-round. :blush: And EPO will be going up the hoo-ha overnight as well starting in a couple of weeks. :haha:

Obviously, I'm finally starting to feel better. I just ate an entire bag of dark chocolate covered pretzels. It seemed like a pretty small bag... but I decided to look at the nutrition information (after I ate the bag, of course :dohh:) and apparently it contained 7 servings (bullshit!). :blush: Haven't eaten junk food since getting sick last Sunday (I lost 2 pounds! :haha:). Oh well. I guess I just made up for it in one sitting.


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> I'd just prefer not to have a new one ripped.

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

you have just terrified me! 

Readytomum: hmmm...so I guess that they are concerned enough about your heart rate to want you back tomorrow? As you say, hard to know how it went, but at least whatever it is is not affecting Peter.

Just ordered my snuza go which I think is officially the last baby item I needed to get :happydance: now I just need a damn baby!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> If you think your home is messy now wait until the toddler phase :p
> 
> Oh don't, I don't know how I will survive a toddler, I need everything in its right place! I don't mind having all the toys out with my nephew, but then I expect him (now he's almost 2!) to help put some bits and bobs back. I will be teaching my child how to tidy from age 0 :haha:
> 
> 
> I also think Melissa might be next! And then steph maybe not far behind...(I have nothing to base this on at all of course!)
> 
> Oh ok just read that post from Melissa about potentially going next week...:dohh: that would make me right though :haha:
> 
> I was out walking the dogs (in the -1 weather...) and there is a man at the end of my street who is a fair weather walker (its cold, but sunny!) and he is extremely overweight. So when he started catching up on me I thought "I cannot let this man over take me" so I really pushed myself to walk faster. Now I think my legs have fallen off. What an idiot I am.Click to expand...


:thumbup: I'm so taking your word on that.. doc said still 1 cm dilated today and 70% thinned out?!?! Even if it means nothing... I want to read into it and hope your right :haha:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'd just prefer not to have a new one ripped.
> 
> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> you have just terrified me!
> 
> Readytomum: hmmm...so I guess that they are concerned enough about your heart rate to want you back tomorrow? As you say, hard to know how it went, but at least whatever it is is not affecting Peter.
> 
> Just ordered my snuza go which I think is officially the last baby item I needed to get :happydance: now I just need a damn baby!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::ignore:

OMG... I think I will still stick with the disillusion that I wont tear at all :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I had the cut with Connie right from one hole to the other!! Sexy huh? It healed within 6 weeks but my stitches with Lucas took a while year to heal. I have scars there now but dont feel much pain.. I know some ladies do though and have a horrible time with it which cant be nice.. but not all cuts and tears are bad. Xxx 

lots of bhs tonight :/ think I drank too much cola!


----------



## Steph82

Even the most reasonable cut sounds horrible lol.


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> And EPO will be going up the hoo-ha overnight as well starting in a couple of weeks. :haha:

I am starting to take oral EPO this week and then was going to move onto the oral plus the EPO to Hoo-ha thing closer to the due date. My MW recommended it for helping to ripen the cervix, I didn't know it helped the perineum too. How long do you have to do it for perineum benefits?

Also, do you have a suggestion for an "if I am only going to buy one breastfeeding book" as well? I was going to get the Ina May Gaskin one, but I am reading her childbirth book ATM and it is REALLY crunchy-hippied out. I think need something a bit more informative for BF, please. You know, something with a good index or good sections that I don't have to read the entirety of but can just look things up late at night etc. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## kirstabelle

And speaking of the ridiculous "articles" that are posted at the bottom of B&B this one might be the dumbest... Test Drive Your Baby Name. And one of the "real-life examples" is "babyname come on down, you're the next contestant!" Yes, it is essential that my daughter's name fit well as a game show contestant. 

https://www.babynamegenie.com/baby-name-test-drive.php


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm with Steph on this one.... :ignore: I don't hear a thing about all this tearing business!

DH and I are pretty excited for our nephew (and his parents) to arrive tomorrow! Although it's pretty terrible timing to have to wear this heart monitor thing while they're here. :nope: I really hope the chest things are
small and don't stick out at all so it won't interfere with playing with Sam.

I'm still totally exhausted... I went to bed early last night and slept in late today, but I could totally just curl up on the floor at work and fall alseep. It's 7pm. This busy weekend has really busted my butt I think, and now we have family coming over to stay for the next three days so no rest in sight! :nope:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Kte said:


> Congratulations *Nimbec* :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to all you ladies, I have popped by now and then, more of a reader and stalker of your thread! We thought we would be April but ended up 24th March although I am convinced baby will go over, I'd still like them to be 31st March as my DD was due 24th and born 31st. Anyway what I really wanted to say was *Doggylover,* I think its a fantastic job you do keeping the front page updated - I know you have posted in some March threads now and then and for some reason as you may have seen the March ladies just seem all over the place!! With my first DD the October group was very much like this one and some of us still share our journey together even now, 3+ years later . . . I hope that you lovely ladies get to do the same as you seem to have a lovely connection with each other :flower:



Here here ... Fab job doggylover!


----------



## LittleSpy

No, no not terrifying. Just not pleasant. Most folks I know who tore or had episiotomies healed just fine. I'm just doing what I can to lessen it this time! It should be noted that my husband has the. biggest. head. ever. And I'm apparently a pro at pushing. Huge headed baby + rocket power = new one. :haha:

Kirstabelle -- Not sure on the hoo-ha oil benefit. I've been using a mix of coconut oil, vitamin E oil, and olive oil for the stretching/massaging crap for now. I'm going to continue doing that. But when I start taking EPO orally, I'm going to insert some vaginally as well. I've just read women say they think the EPO helps with tears. I think most folks wait until 37-39 weeks to do EPO. My OB gave me the all clear to start at 37 weeks. 3000-4500mg/day. I figured I'll do 3000mg by mouth and 1500 by... well... vagina. :haha:

I'm afraid I don't have a "regular" breastfeeding book to recommend at this time. My breastfeeding Bible is _The Breastfeeding Mother's Guide to Making More Milk _by West and Morasco. But that wouldn't be appropriate for the majority of women, really.


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah, that's what I'm doing with the EPO waiting until 37 weeks... so only another two days :happydance: I was seeing if you were starting earlier for some kind of special stretchy benefit :haha: My mum had no tearing with any of the three of her births. So, hopefully a stretchy vajayjay is hereditary! I also got some of that Earth Mama Angel Baby spray and bottom butter, since it had good reviews. Its supposed to help with all the swelling and any tears etc. So, if I do get some tearing I am deffo hoping to numb it away as much as possible!

I ended up just ordering The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding, as that seems to be the one most people get :shrug: Hopefully it will be helpful!


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> Also, do you have a suggestion for an "if I am only going to buy one breastfeeding book" as well? I was going to get the Ina May Gaskin one, but I am reading her childbirth book ATM and it is REALLY crunchy-hippied out. I think need something a bit more informative for BF, please. You know, something with a good index or good sections that I don't have to read the entirety of but can just look things up late at night etc. Thanks! :flower:

Although I have never BF before (this is my first) I think I would safely recommend the LLL's Womanly art of breastfeeding. After some research I think it is the best, if you have to buy 1 book only. Also read my thread on this: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/1754019-q-llls-womanly-art-breastfeeding.html

On tearing: I'd rather have an episiotomy than tear on my own, I think I prefer a cut that is being done "professionally" and is controlled, rather than a random tear that can be anything from minor to mutilating. So far I have never met a woman IRL that her episiotomy caused her any problems, outside 2-3 days discomfort. The fact that tearing can be unpredictable is freaking me out.

The midwife has me on organic extra virgin olive oil perineal massage, once every day for now, and x5 a day after week 36, she really believes in it. She is the one who will judge if I need a cut or not on the last minute, and I trust her.


----------



## ukgirl23

What is EPO?? What does it do? 

I havent ever really done anything to prepare for birth in the past its all new to me hearing all these methods and medicines lol.. I always just assumed that we are women and our bodies were made for this. Maybe I should do some massage thing.. I needed stitches with both my babies. 

Ive managed to convert a pregnant friend into a cloth nappy mummy.. she saw my stash on facebook before she knew she was pregnant and loves the idea!! Yay..

On breastfeeding the only advice I can give is not to eat chocolate because it makes babies windy haha.. It is the same for me there too... my kids were born.. I stuck them on.. well they stuck themselves on!! Haha.. they fed and slept and fell off.. job done. I dont think there was really much too it. It mainly revolved around my diet and what i ate and how it affected my baby. I had curry one night which turned Lukes poo blue for 2 nappy changes lol.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, i had an update from Nimbec late last night, didnt see it on my phone till this morning so apologies for that..
Litte Harrison is unfortunately not very well, he has transient tachypnea of the newborn an an infection which is basically making it hard work for him to breathe. He is managing on oxygen in his incubator but obviously for Rebecca its heatbreaking to see him struggle, plus he cant keep any milk down and is on a drip.
She still hasnt been able to get her much wanted cuddle as the little man is currently not well enough.. She has been told he will be fine but it may take 3-5 days to see an improvement. 
So Nimbec more than likely wont be about for a few days, she said she will update me when she can, ive told her to consentrate on her little boy.
Thinking of you Nimbec, little Harrison and your family xxxxxx


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> What is EPO?? What does it do?
> 
> Ive managed to convert a pregnant friend into a cloth nappy mummy.. she saw my stash on facebook before she knew she was pregnant and loves the idea!! Yay..
> 
> I had curry one night which turned Lukes poo blue for 2 nappy changes lol.

EPO : Evening primrose oil
I know nothing about it, I just remember it from ttc, some ladies were taking it. 
Yay on converting another mommy! :happydance:

OMG blue??? Are you serious lol!:haha:



melissasbump said:


> Hi ladies, i had an update from Nimbec late last night, didnt see it on my phone till this morning so apologies for that..
> Litte Harrison is unfortunately not very well, he has transient tachypnea of the newborn an an infection which is basically making it hard work for him to breathe. He is managing on oxygen in his incubator but obviously for Rebecca its heatbreaking to see him struggle, plus he cant keep any milk down and is on a drip.
> She still hasnt been able to get her much wanted cuddle as the little man is currently not well enough.. She has been told he will be fine but it may take 3-5 days to see an improvement.
> So Nimbec more than likely wont be about for a few days, she said she will update me when she can, ive told her to consentrate on her little boy.
> Thinking of you Nimbec, little Harrison and your family xxxxxx

Oh dear oh dear!:nope:
So sorry for little Harrison and Rebecca. I really hope he goes through this fast and is healthy and strong soon. Hugs to Rebecca, it must be so tough not being able to cuddle with your LO... My thoughts are with her and I can't wait for the next update with happy news.
Tons of kisses and hugs! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy: oh my good god when you were talking about taking and then said "it should be noted that my husband has the biggest..." I was almost scared to read onto the next word :shock: :haha: luckily it was head and nothing else! 
And crap, my dh also has a massive....head! Now I'm even more terrified! 

Readytomum,I can imagine your heart rate monitor reading is going to be insane if you are running round with Sam all day! They'll think you're having a heart attack!!! Have fun though with the family.

Kirstabelle: is your ambition for your daughter not for her to appear on game shows? :huh: that's my top priority for LO! I read that article a while back, and was just going :huh:
I have the womanly art of breastfeeding and have been dipping in and out of it. It seems well broken up in that there is a section on the first few days, then the first two weeks etc. 

Thank you bitty Sarah :) very kind

Candy: I seriously hope I take to mummy-hood as easily as you did with connie and Lucas! Well, apart from the lie poo bit :shock: how does that even happen?! You are a pro at birth and mummy-ness so I'd say you are already well prepared. I'm not doing any massage because the thought of massaging my....downstairs areas really freaks me out! Someone on another thread said their birth class recommended that you get your partner to do it as foreplay :shock: if I asked Simon to massage oil onto my bits and bobs he'd die I think!

Melissa: thank you so much for the update on nimbec :( she must just be terrified and tearing her hair out.im glad they think Harrison is going to be fine, but it must be so scary for her for now, especially not being able to cuddle him. Send her my love.

Afm: awful nights sleep last night. I think I overdid it yesterday :dohh: and the Simon told me off because the last thing he said yestday morning was "don't overdo it" :haha: so a quieter day today I think.


----------



## Jenny_J

Nimbec - massive hugs to you hun, I hope your little lovely gets better very fast, so you can cuddle.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww poor Nimbec hope little one pulls through little earlier..

I had an ok sleep, but because i have that sore bit on my back it goes sore when i need to pee lol and i keep getting this firey cold air in my throat :S i normal take ingestion sweets for it but i had no left so i had to go get milk lol. 

Got midwife at 1.50 so ill be sure to find out what going on with this pain. Im beginning to think it could be the weight on my belly pulling forward and hanging to so low down that causing the pain to lingre. But in saying this the pain hasnt been as bad today:S which i shall mention also just hope this is it on the mend. 

Ive been pretty lazy since finished work and with as little excerise which is not good lol cause once you start up again you all sore :( 

Anyways i manage to get the dishes done and made a smootie without being in pain YAY!! lol 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:nimbec hun sorry to hear about Harrison, keeping you & fam in my prayers for a quick recovery of ur lil man :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Hope you get to cuddle very soon :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Huge amounts of love being sent to nimbec and little Harrison - he sounds like a little fighter and will be in mama's arms soon. Nimbec huge hugs to you my sweet girl, your strength is amazing and I cannot wait until you can snuggle LO in your arms.


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> What is EPO?? What does it do?
> 
> On breastfeeding the only advice I can give is not to eat chocolate because it makes babies windy haha.. It is the same for me there too... my kids were born.. I stuck them on.. well they stuck themselves on!! Haha.. they fed and slept and fell off.. job done. I dont think there was really much too it. It mainly revolved around my diet and what i ate and how it affected my baby. I had curry one night which turned Lukes poo blue for 2 nappy changes lol.

hahahah you make them sound like little leeches, or ticks :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Wanted to add a huge thank you to Melissa for keeping us all updated but most importantly being there for Nimbec in all our places - you are truly a loyal friend!

Was flipping through the pics on DHs phone and found these 2 gems LOL!
 



Attached Files:







870417A0-F7D3-4F92-94E5-9BCFB2A7E837-330-000000B489C4111E.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









B6D6BDDC-C8C6-4B02-A1BC-C822697B4FAF-330-000000B4802EC144.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks Sweetpea, im trying but the main thing is she knows you are all here rooting for her too, and she does! X x


----------



## Steph82

Oh dear... poor Nimbec! :hugs:
But I'm glad the doctors say that he will be better in a few days!! If he is anything like his mom... a fighter... I'm sure he will be kicking and screaming his way to his mommy in no time!!!!!

Sarah, REST! Maternity leave is NOT for over doing it!! :wacko:

I hope everyone has a quiet day and gets some time to relax.

AFM, we have auditors at work and they are running me into the ground :wacko:. I guess, at least it makes the day go by faster.

LittleSpy, you were right by the way :blush:. My doctors said I was not allowed to travel to my job interview :nope:. I'm going to try to see if they would be willing to set it up as a video interview, but I think its a long shot! Worst case scenario, I will see how my progress is at my doctors appointment on Monday and then decide if I should still drive the 4 hours on Tuesday :shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Oh no... Poor Nimbec. She just can't seem to catch a break!! Many hugs heading her way! Hopefully little Harrison will be all better and able to snuggle with mamma super soon. :hugs:

melissabump: as the others have said, thanks again for keeping us updated on how Nimbec is making out, and I'm sure she really appreciates you relaying our thoughts back to her. You're an awesome text buddy!

sweetpea: Those pics are adorable! lol I like the first one where her face is all scrunched up. Daddy must have told her a bad joke. :haha: I hope everything is going well for you guys. What does your DS think about having a new baby hanging around?

AFM, off to get wired up I go! I was told not eat two hours before the test, but because it's at 8:30am I haven't had breakfast because there was no way I was waking up at 6:30 just to eat... so I'm hungryyyyy!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh no you must be so hungry xxx


----------



## doggylover

I second what Sweetpea said about Melissa :thumbup: thanks for everything you have done, and are doing, in relation to keeping us updated and helping us support nimbec.

Sweetpea, I LOVE that second picture!!! It makes me laugh so much! What an adorable face!

Steph bad news about the job interview, but it would have been an insane day for you. 

Readytomum - I've never heard of not eating before a heart rate test - they are evil round your way!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooops i missed adding that into my post lol 

Thank you Melissa :) xxxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ready I would treat yourself to a delicious brunch after your test! Tommy has been really good with her so far - even starting to ask to hold her if only for three seconds before he goes running off again! He is going to kids corner today (he calls it 'big toys' but its like a soft play area) but it will be extra special because daddy is going. Usually he goes with MIL as she watches him while DH and I are at work but since DH took the week off he is going to take him :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, thinking of Nimbec and baby Harrison. :hugs::flower: He's going to be doing absolutely awesome and out of the hospital in just a few days and when she looks back on it a couple months from now, it'll be almost nonexistant. 

I had a friend who's baby unexpectedly ended up in the NICU because she inhaled the mucus plug on her way out (who knew crap like that even happened?! :shrug:). She was completely devastated to leave the hospital without her (as any mother would be). But she came home a few days later and she's 16 months old now and it's like that never even happened. :flower:

And on breastfeeding, it's a natural thing, but it doesn't always come naturally for women and/or babies. I think it's great to be prepared. All kinds of booby traps winkwink:) to fall into when you're a newb and I think that's why so many women give up so quickly. And there are, of course, things that can be amiss biologically (but most can be fixed! Tongue tie, lip tie, mom's hormones, etc). Luckily you ladies have me added into the average so I'll account for most of the percentage of primary lactation failure assuming those of us who actively chat here are a good sample of the population.


----------



## melissasbump

Thankyou all ladies, for your thanks theres really no need though:blush:
I know what its like from previously to go through your whole pregnancy with ladies on here, sharing things we wouldnt share with our closest friends, so at the end all we want is to be there for each other, via bnb, text or whatver method we can. 

Im exausted, DS had swimming this morning then we just had a naughty pizza hut for lunch! Hes just gone down for a nap so i get to chill for a bit. 
My friend who lives opposite and with whome im going to a toddler group with in the morning just came out and suggested a pizza hut buffet for lunch tomorrow too! Well i could hardly say no could i lol!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mmmmm Pizza Hut... obviously pregnancy hormones aren't all gone from me yet hehehe!


----------



## melissasbump

ooSweetPea said:


> Mmmmm Pizza Hut... obviously pregnancy hormones aren't all gone from me yet hehehe!

:haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mmmmm... pizza hut lunch buffet is AWESOME. lol 

I actually just got a flyer from them in the mail today. There's a new Pizza Hut Express that opened up just down the road a bit, they only do take-out though.

I didn't get to have a nice brunch after getting wired up, but I am going to a lunch buffet with DH and his sister, her hubby and our nephew. It's at a place called Spring Rolls. They do a delicious lunch menu. You can order whatever you want off the menu and they bring mini sized portions, so you can try a whole bunch of stuff!! Soooo good. :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks Melissa for the updates on Nimbec.. I cant stop thinking about her and hoping that her and Harrison can have cuddles soon. Shes so tough and such a fighter and you can see her little man gets that from his mummy. She really is amazing. xx

omg shhhhhh about pizzahut!! I had pizza yesterday and would do it again lol.. Ive been over the top hungry lately. Must be on the mend or Bens having a growth spurt! 
I remember when I come home from hospital after having Lucas I went shopping and brough tonnes of food and pigged out lol.. 


steph my kids knew where the boob was haha a few times I woke up to Lucas trying to self latch as we co-slept!! But yea they stuck on there and as soon as they were done they jusy kinda flopped off milk drunk hahahahaha.. Lucas used to hold my finger and look at me when he was feeding it was so cute.. you get a good bond from breastfeeding. 

doggylover thank you for your lovely words on my mothering skills!! That was very kind. I think it was touh being alone with 2 babies under 2 so I had to learn to do everything for myself in the quickest bestest way possible and now its a breeze.. I hope I'll be able to help out some of you ftm if you need advice on co-sleeping and self soothing.. bottle feeding ect if you need it :) Ive learnt a lot too from you ladies like the oil thing... not for me but hope it works for you! Lol.. and littlespy has some amazing breastfeeding tips and advice so hopefully I will last longer than 6 months this time!

Readytomum good luck with your wires I hope its not too much of a bother.. its uncomfortable at the best of times right now without being all wired up!!

Cherrybump good luck at the midwife I hoep she can tell you why you have so much back ache xxx

sorry to anyone I missed Im using my phone as my laptop is still in for repairs and cant remember all of what I read lol.. 

afm ... we got our car seat today and will be bringing our pram home next week. Im so excited... my bag is almost fully packed just a few baby clothes and nighties to go in now and Im done :) xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: the biggest problem with the wires is that they had to scratch my skin with sandpaper where they attached the electrodes and tape to make sure it would stick better... so those spots are kind of like a burning/stingy sensation and since they're under the tape, there's nothing I can do about it except suck it up. (or sulk :haha:)

Ooh, also today is 34 weeks!! Only 6 more-ish to go.


----------



## LittleSpy

Not with the Pizza Hut again! :haha: Crap, I was just craving it two days ago, too. :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i just ate a cheese burger but talking of pizza hut makes me wanna go ive not been there in sooo long lol.

I have some of you on facebook so i do disappear(of into hospital) im sure someone will keep you guys posted lol. 

ive just copied this from the other thread to update you on my midwife app lol



my results came back for my urine on friday which i forgot she was sending off lol came back all clear and my pain could be cause by paige being on a nerve she thinks. If i get any more pain i have to see my gp and then on hospital to get check out but since she has being pishing so hard around my belly that pain has gone.. Not had anything since :). 

Paige is measuring a week ahead and midwife says she defo a good size baby could be around 8lbs eek!! still head down but she thought she might have change to breech as she size its pretty narrow down there i told her i still feel all those pops of hiccups down there so she said ohh that good then she just so hard on the top lol. She's now 2/5th engaged :) yay so ill having to get bouncing alot more lol. I also asked if i having gone before then can i keep a sweep at my next app which is at 39weeks so that the plan. 

Ive just to carry on with my antibiotics anyways and hope the pain goes away totally but i now feel nothing so im hoping it was paige on my nerve lol. Super happy about my app lol 

think that pretty much covers my app so reliefed and hope this pain does not come back lol saying that time for my next pill (antibiotic)

xxxxx


----------



## kealz194

Did you realllllllly have to mention Pizza Hut? Really I honestly don't thinknit was nessisary !! Now I want it!!!! Lol!!!!!
Well today has been a seriously lazy day for me, we have had awful snow down here and had to take Paige to the docs as she has been complaining of her back hurting! Thing is ou just can't push a pushchair in the snow so we had to walk!!! Omg it's only 10-15 mins away! Took us 45 mins! Doctor said it could just be of an inflammation of her joints in the spinal cord and she has to take ibuprofen for a few days! She is not in agony with it, just all of a sudden will say mummy hurt and tuch her back so will see how she gets on! But walking there and back has killed me and my hips and pubic bone are in agony now, so had a nap with Paige in my bed and slept for 3 hours omg!!!! She is so not gonna sleep tonight!!!!! Nimbec my thoughts are with you him andninreally hope you can have cuddles with your lo soon and he makes a speedy recovery!!!
Melissa I agree too, you've been a fab text buddy thanks or keeping us all updated!!!!!! Cherry glad your appointment went well!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies! 

Thank you so much for your thoughts & lovely words it means a lot!!!! It's really tough but hey ho I just have to ride out the storm :) 

I have a bit I news - I've had my first cuddle and it was amazing!!!

I've attached a picture of him in his pod in the incubator :) he looks really cute curled up, plus he is spending lots of time on his tummy to drain this fluid - which he loves!! I know out if hospital you can't really do this but I fear that he may end up having to sleep a bit on his front only when I'm watching as he loves it so much lol 

He ha responded well to antibiotics but still a long way to go - he will be in for a good 2-3 weeks but that's ok as long as he gets better! 

Sorry it's a one sided post I'm exhausted and as Melissa said I may not be on much for a few days as things are so busy here. 

Thinking of you all!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LittleSpy

Awww, Nimbec! He's just gorgeous!


----------



## ukgirl23

NIMBEC!!!! omg he is gorgeous!!!! He looks like my little boy when he was new born, he's got a lovely fat layer on him (sorry if that sounds weird) your little man looks handsome even when he's sick! 
So glad you finally got a cuddle! He's perfect! Mine slept on their fronts, as long as you are watching it's fine, they love it. 
I'm sorry that he will take a few weeks to recover but he absolutely lovely and as you say he will get better and be fine and that is the best news! 
next time you get hugs give him a squish from us xxxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hes Beautiful Nimbec, so glad you got your mummy cuddles!!! xxx


----------



## kealz194

Nimbec he is gorgeous!!!! Such a cute lil chubby face he has! So so glad you finally got your cuddle! Wishing him a speedy recovery so you can have plenty more! Lots of love to you and your little family! Xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nimbec he is sooo precious - such a little prince! Look at that hair!!! Sooo pleased for you that you got your first cuddle its just magical isn't it?

Sending healing vibes that he makes a quick recovery and that you guys are home sooner rather than later, you have such a great attitude about the whole thing and are such a strong woman! Xoxoxo to you and your family <3


----------



## doggylover

Melissa Pizza Hut two days in a row?! I'm so jealous! I suggested to dh we went to Pizza Hut today since he was off, but he's never gotten over the time we went and here was literally no pizza, so we are apparently still boycotting :( have some extra for me tomorrow!

Candy, you've already given us/me loads of advice that will help me out when LO arrives :thumbup: that's what's so great about this thread, having a mix of experienced mommas and newbies to share the wisdom around! 

Cherry glad to hear your tests were clear, but hopefully your pain won't linger, and if Paige is on a nerve she will move. And I don't think 8lb is too big at all! Anything in the single digits is still a little one as far as I'm concerned!

Kealz: that sounds like a counter productive trip to the doctors! I'm sure poor Paige wasn't feeling great afterwards either! Hope she ((and you of course!) start to feel better too. And good luck getting her to sleep tonight! A drop of whiskey in somehow milk and she'll be gone :winkwink:

Nimbec: :cloud9: Harrison is just GORGEOUS!!!! oh he is absolutely beautiful! And boy does he look cosy in there! I'm so glad he is doing better today and that you got him out for a cuddle, that must have been amazing. Keep us or Melissa updated when you can, I can't wait to hear about his progress. 
And how are you feeling after your section? Lots of love being sent your way xx

Honestly, seeing pictures of Harrison and Scarlett makes me tear up! They are so gorgeous!! I'm glad our first April babies have made such wonderful entrances into the world - even if they both like to keep their mummies and daddies on their toes!

So seriously, someone else (who is full term!) needs to pop soon so I can see more gorgeous babies!


----------



## kealz194

Sarah could very well be you!!! Lol you never know! It's lovely isn't it! So sweet and precious! Cannot wait to see who is next its just so exciting!!!! We're like a group of time bombs just waiting to pop hehe!
Still no maybe soon! Getting a little concerned :(


----------



## doggylover

Me too Kealz, I hope Maybesoon and mason are both ok.

I know I am technically supposed to be the next to go based on dates, but I have a feeling we'll be waiting a loooong time before I'm posting any baby pics!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, sorry your dealing with the scratchy probes! I do hope your nephew can distract you a bit and make things better :hugs:

Oh Kealz, I feel so bad for Paige! The poor baby should not have to deal with back pain!!! I hope the Ibuprofen help, and she feels better soon. The last thing you need now, is a sick baby!!

Nimbec, so happy that you got to cuddle Harrison!!!! I have not been able to see the pic yet (on my phone) but can't wait to stalk it!!!!! 

SweetPea, you make everything sound so easy!!!! I hope to recover and get on like you are when Grayson gets here lol! 

LittleSpy and Candy, you guys have officially scared me of the toddler age! :haha:. Drawing on walls, tornado through living room, chewing on furniture (ok.. That may have been my interpretation :wacko::haha:).
Maybe I should just plan to rent houses, until LO goes to college ahahah... No point in destroying my own


----------



## kealz194

I felt like thy with Paige Sarah and ended up only being over due by 2 days and I was having contractions from the night I was due! So keeping fingers crossed you don't go over too much! 
How r u enjoying the freedom of maternity?
Thanks Steph. I hope it gets better, he hasn't really complained about it today! But as I was typing this heard a huge bang an then her screaming and crying! I couldn't get up to her quick enough! But Stephen did, she has a little blow up sofa an she pushed it up against her wall in her room and as she sat down on it she banged her head! Bless her! She is ok now! It's horrible, I try not to fuss over her to much but I swear she gives me pulpitations! 
Did I ever tell you that she fell down a whole flight of stairs? We live on top floor masonette and Stephen was going down stairs to put the pushchair up, and then he decided he needed te toilet first and didn't shut the stair gate! I assumed he had as its always suopposed to be shut and I heard him scream no then bang bang bang and her screaming, I was up down the stairs and holding her in my arms before Stephen had moved an inch! I was about 8 weeks pregnant and that point and had never moved so quick in my life! Took her to the hospital, but she didn't have one bump or bruise! 16 stairs and nothing!!!! The doctor sai it's coz she is a baby she bounced! Omg seriously we r gonna be worrying for the rest of our lives lol!!!!!! Luckily I haven't had her draw on anything yet! But i wont speak too soon lol!!!! X


----------



## melissasbump

Doggylover, re the section, Nimbec says she is quite sore but getting better every day and is on reduced pain meds because she is expressing so cant take the full dose bless her.


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I checked maybesoon's profile and her last post was here on 13th of feb about having a sinus infection and talking about the flu going around but no one really responded to her so I wonder ifbher feelings were hurt? I hope that isnt the case because she is lovely this thread is so fast moving sometimes people get ignored unintentionally.. I hope Im wrong anyway and she pops in soon xx

kealz that is my worst nightmare!! We live above a shop and have to go down metal capped concrete stairs every day. I always have to go down first and up last. Poor little Paige I hope she feels better soon bless her. xxx

is anyone else having looooaaaadds of braxton hicks? Mine are coming for hours on end and some are quite strong and make my back ache but they are very irregular.. I have the midwife on friday so Im hoping all is good... having one right now as I type this sentance.. burgh!!!! Could be me next!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Candy, i actually thought i was going into labour last night, my BH were so bad! 

I hope Maybesoon is ok, i didnt realise it had been that long since she posted...


----------



## Cherrybump

Kealz i had gone for a 3 hour long nap today aswell lol ive not napped in so long. 

Awww Nimbec he's just a super duper little stunner. Sending all the love your way and glad your little beanie is on the mend.


----------



## kealz194

The last time she was on was 4th march... I sent her a private message about 4days ago but she hasn't been on or replied! :( I really hope he is ok! I've had mild braxtons but nothing like you ladies! Hope they dot hurt too much! Always makes me think of friends when Rachel had braxtons and the doctor said it was a mild discomfort lol!!!! X


----------



## Jenny_J

Iv had a couple of strong braxton hicks today, not just tightening, but pulling too, no not like, makes me paranoid.


----------



## Steph82

I know that this will make me sound like a complete nutjob and stalker but when Maybesoon was first having issues with DH, she mentioned something about his FB... With the info she had given me, I was able to find his FB and I wanted to see if he had publicly added that old fiend of his... Long story short... I just checked it again, and nothing new (that I can see as public) has been posted since feb 18 (at which time she had commented under the post). :nope:. I really hope everything is ok... I was thinking of sending her a fb message but I fear that will make me look completely crazy :haha:


----------



## kealz194

I would if I had that information lol! It's been a month since she has been on, just a bit worried... I'm sure she woul be the same if in our situation! :(


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Well I checked maybesoon's profile and her last post was here on 13th of feb about having a sinus infection and talking about the flu going around but no one really responded to her so I wonder ifbher feelings were hurt? I hope that isnt the case because she is lovely this thread is so fast moving sometimes people get ignored unintentionally.. I hope Im wrong anyway and she pops in soon xx

Oh no :( I really hope that we didn't hurt her feelings and put her off the thread. I hate to think that people might be upset by anything that's been said/not said on here.

*braxton hicks* is it normal to have none? As in, I literally never have any. There was about a three week period where I got them when I hoovered, but that's it. I'm worried my uterus is the least prepared uterus ever for labour!

*Kealz* that is terrifying about Paige falling. Thank god she as ok, which is a miracle. Little rubber bones you have there! And freedom of maternity leave? :haha: you joke right? I've barely had a minute to sit down! I don't know how I ever managed to fit a job into my life! Yesterday and today have just been hectic, cleaning bits and bobs and I don't even know what else. Dh and I have been so busy today we are only just getting round to making tea now. I'm worried about how we will fit a baby into this hectic lifestyle we apparently lead!

*Melissa* thanks for the info on nimbec. I'm so glad she's able to express for Harrison, but I'm sure she's in a lot of pain if she can't take the full dose. But glad she is starting to feel better. she has done the most amazing job over the last few weeks, and the last few days she has been like a superhero!

*steph*.:-s:-s you crazy stalker lady! I'm kidding of course....:winkwink:
Definitely do send her an fb message. We all already think you're crazy so you may as well go the whole hog :haha: But seriously, go for it and just let her know we are all thinking about her and worried about her.


----------



## Steph82

I may send a message tonight :blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

Dogg: ive not had any either. I had them for at least a week or that i can remember but nothing since. I get this random hardest once but never like bh. Dont think its uncommon not to get them lol. nothing would faze me now lol xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I wouldnt mind if i was maybesoon and you were checking up on how I was. I dont think that you would look crazy at all!! 

These braxton hicks are horrible they are so intense and uncomfortable I think I will have a bath soon and see how they go.. me and Aaron has some fun earlier while the kids were at school hahahahhaha that could be why... I vowed no more sex at 32 weeks... its not working out very well lol.

Doggylover I might be wrong but I didnt see her post again after that. I saw her come online on the 4th and saw she was watching this thread but never posted :/ I really hope she is ok

hope she replies to you on fb steph xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph82 said:


> ReadytoMum, sorry your dealing with the scratchy probes!

:shock: 

Totally read this as 'scratchy pubes' LOL! Ahh baby brain...


----------



## doggylover

Cherrybump said:


> Dogg: ive not had any either. I had them for at least a week or that i can remember but nothing since. I get this random hardest once but never like bh. Dont think its uncommon not to get them lol. nothing would faze me now lol xxxx

Good to know I'm not alone :thumbup::thumbup:

Candy ahhhhh :winkwink: the truth about the BH comes out now! :haha: I honestly cannot believe you and Aaron are still (as you put it) having some fun!! You are some woman - and aaron does not know how lucky he is! Honestly, I think Simon would die of shock if I even mentioned it! And I think I'd die of exertion if we actually tried to do anything!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lmao doggylover hes just too sexy I cant say no!! I heard braxton hicks get worse with each baby I dont think I had many while I was pregnant with Connie xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy I had loads of BHs with Tommy and almost none (only had them start about a week before birth and they were pretty mild and far between) with this LO. My labors were 8 hours and 6 hours so I don't think having them or not having them mattered either way regarding my uterus knowing what to do when the time came. I wouldn't worry about it too much :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also I think candy is right - they generally get worse with each pregnancy but since I was on the 17p shots the second time it kept my uterus from doing anything to prepare!


----------



## Steph82

:shock::rofl:


ooSweetPea said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> ReadytoMum, sorry your dealing with the scratchy probes!
> 
> 
> Totally read this as 'scratchy pubes' LOL! Ahh baby brain...Click to expand...


----------



## Jenny_J

ooSweetPea said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> ReadytoMum, sorry your dealing with the scratchy probes!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Totally read this as 'scratchy pubes' LOL! Ahh baby brain...Click to expand...

This tickled me, a lot lol


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I'm not really sure that I get genuine BH either :shrug:. At night, if I've been running around too much, I feel achy... And hen I lay down, it gets better... But it's not like tightening on and off !

I asked my doc yesterday about drinking red raspberry leaf tea (it's supposed to strengthen your uterus for a quicker labor :shrug:). My doctor said that people swear by it and she has no problem with me taking it! So I ordered it and its supposed to arrive tomorrow. See if I can get this uterus in gear to push out this massive (possibly mutant) child of mine :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im going to buy some of the tea to lol i seen them in capsules so i think ill get those ones as im not a tea drinker lol


----------



## doggylover

I found some red raspberry leaf capsules today in my cupboard from when we were ttc. Might start popping a few of those every now and again. That said, I haven't remembered to take my iron tablets very well, so I can't imagine I'll do a good job of remembering to take these!

Also, is it wrong that when I read sweetpeas misreading of "scratchy pubes" I thought that was totally ok and pretty normal?! I wouldn't be surprised at ANYTHING people would say on this thread anymore :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I have a huge issue with red raspberry leaf tea.. I drank it with Connie to try and get things moving... it made me so sick I had to go to hospital for the niht with contraction that stopped after a few hours... totally hate the stuff now lol.


----------



## Steph82

Oh that's right Candy... I saw you wrote that in another post. I figure it's worth a try :shrug:. If it doesn't make me feel sick, I'm sure it won't hurt. Cherry and Sarah, I hear the pills work the same... But like you Sarah, I tend to forget to take my prenatals at night lol... But since I hate the water at work, I always end up not drinking enough during the day... So this will substitute for the water while at work :haha:

Oh btw, I totally forgot to post this pic after my shower last week... One of my friends made it for me and its just too cute... Havnt had the heart to cut it apart yet
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ooSweetPea

That is too cute steph, I wouldn't want to take it apart either! The hospital I gave birth at gave me a 'birthday cake' from a really good local bakery - just a small round one with pink piping and pink icing baby shoes on top. I took a pic as a keepsake but I still haven't cut it! I think I will tonight as my parents are coming to visit and I dont want it to go bad and get wasted but arghhhh I don't want to cut it!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea that cake sounds lovely xx

steph yeh I know Im quite against induction methods and stuff like that lol... I get quite opinionated at tines.. if you hadnt noticed yet! :p if it works for you that is great! I read that it helps with getting the uterus back into shape after birth too...

Im watching 16kids and counting omg its nuts!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I forgot to add ymthat I love that rabbit haha hes awesome xxx total baby brain! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Candy I'm also watching 16 kids and counting! I love this woman who home schools. She runs a tight ship - I keep saying to Simon "we need to be like that" for fear of ending up like the other family!! Hopefully we'll end up somewhere in the middle!

Steph that bunny is so cute! Definitely don't take it apart just yet!

And Sweetpea that is such a lovely idea from your hospital!

Took my first RLT capsule...probably the last ill remember to take as well!

I thought my waters had broken a minute ago! I am very much exaggerating everything at the minute. One cramp and I think it's contractions, a little bit of cm and I think the waters have gone! :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover I liked her too and her kids were really well behaved but I didnt agree with them being isolated so much.. they both worked from home.. home schooled and the only outside interaction they had was routined play at boy scouts or girl guides.. and she wanted to move to a farm and isolate them further. I partly believe that it takes a village to raise a child and children need outside interaction and unstructured play too. OmG hat loud man was on again today!! He makes me want to smash my tv lol... if he lived next door to me I would be forever complaining!! 

Still suffering with BHs :( so off for a shower and bed xxx night all xxx


----------



## doggylover

As the show went on I started to think she was as you say - isolating them all. Her eldest daughter was feeling the effects - she reminded me of one of the kids from a crazy religious cult type family you might see!


----------



## kirstabelle

You skip a day on here and you have like 7 pages to catch up on!

Nimbec Harrison is lovely and so glad you got a first cuddle with him! Hope he continues to do well x

Little Spy, I so hope that all your efforts pay off and BF goes easier this time than the first. I'm trying to think really positively about it and taking the advice I have heard over and over again that if you are really committed to BF'ing then you can make it :thumbup: So that's my plan! Hoping I can make it to a year at least.

Doggylover, I would not be in the least surprised if one of us came on complaining about scratchy pubes and then it was determined that this was a "normal" pregnancy symptom. Between the lot of us I think we might have had every single symptom around, so why not scratchy pubes? :haha:

I have been drinking a cup of RRL tea every day since about week 34 at my MW's recommendation. I definitely notice that I get a nice little chain of painless, irregular BH's after drinking it. My MW said that is great at my last appointment. I get quite a lot of BH's I think, and some I barely notice unless I'm looking at my bump. I actually just had one while reading about other people's and took a pic looking down at my weird BH'ing bump. You can really tell where baby is when I have them! I had a HUGE one at acupuncture last week while the needles were in me and I was so relaxed that I couldn't feel it at all but my belly looked completely deformed :haha:

As for who is next to pop, I think for all your denials Doggylover, it might just be you! Steph and I will be catching up to you at 37 weeks in one more day, so we're getting there! Steph, I love your little dipe motorcycle and Sweetpea I know exactly what you mean about the cake! I always feel like that when people give me flowers and even when they are completely dead I feel sad throwing them out.

Oh and I think I am the only person on this thread who doesn't actually really like Pizza Hut :shock:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and if I ever go missing I want you looking for me Steph! Hope Maybe Soon replies to you!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'll be taking RRL capsules starting at 37 or 38 weeks because it's a..... say it with me... galactogogue! :haha:

Had my first cervix check today. Soooooo happy it's fully anterior (which means the check didn't even hurt! I was dreading it so much since they were far from pleasant with Maisie. My OB said it would stay that way, too -- it's now in the right position for labor.), baby is head down, locked & loaded. Some effacement (she didn't say how much) but no dilation, which is what I would expect at this point. My next appointment is next Monday. :) She was also kind enough to reassure me that baby #2 generally rips much less of a new one (for women who had an "unpleasant birth experience like that with their first," as she put it. I mean, she was the one who stitched me up so she would know better than anyone). She said she expects me to be pleasantly surprised. The skeptic in me (which is most of me, lol) has a feeling she was just being nice. :haha:


----------



## kristyrich

Hi all!! How is everyone today? I imagine heavy, uncomfortable and over it, lol. Actually I'm feeling wonderful today! Which is very very weird as I haven't felt this well in ages. I tend to go to bed with the worst cramps, back ache, pressure etc that lasts all night but wake up perfectly fine. Does everyone else find things worse at night? Nimbec- just seen the pic of your gorgeous little boy! He is so cute and I am so pleased you got your first cuddle! xx. So yesterday afternoon Ella got her 4 year immunisation. I was soooo not looking forward to it as she is definately my little troublemaker and throws a wicked tantrum. But... She was wonderful and so brave. I couldn't believe how well she was and I'm so proud. Though I have to say it's awful to watch them get needles! I used to try and palm that job off to OH but it never worked. He won't have a bar of it, so poor mummy is stuck with it. I guess you have to be cruel to be kind. Oh and I'm 35 weeks today! Whoooo! :)


----------



## kirstabelle

Kristy I get horrible hip pain now at night from always sleeping on my sides now that my pelvis is all loose and widening from the hormones and extra weight. I will be so exhausted but just not able to find any kind of comfortable position (since there are now only two positions possible :nope:) its so annoying. Its way worse once it is getting towards morning. I often get up earlier than I would want to just because I can't stay lying down anymore. Hope we can both get a good night's sleep tonight!

Glad Ella was a trooper for her shots! I am dreading LO's hep B shot that she is supposed to get in the hospital at birth :(


----------



## kirstabelle

Hope very much that your doc is right Little Spy! 

I haven't had an exam to see about dilation and effacement yet. Maybe they will do it tomorrow. I thought they might do it last week with the GBS test, but nope. If she doesn't do it I think I will ask for it. Now that everyone else is finding out I want to know too!


----------



## Steph82

So weird... I tried to message Maybesoon and it gave me the option to either pay $1 for the message to go to her Inbox, or not ay $1 and it will go to the "other folder" ](*,)
Crazy! Anyway, I decided to send her a friend request instead... maybe she will accept lol. :haha: ... though it looks like she does NOT want to be stalked hehe

Krista, I would ask for a check too! As much as I dislike my normal OB appointments (non-pregnancy) for the obvious reason of having a casual conversation whilst the doctor is digging around down there :haha: ... I really liked getting the info during the last two appointments! Its nice to know that things are changing from one week to the next. 
Eventhough... they say that it makes no difference what so ever... you can go into labor with no dilation at all! Or you can be 4cm dilated and nothing happens:haha:

LittleSpy, Does the RRL help for breastmilk as well??


----------



## ReadytoMum

Well, day one with the nephew has been an interesting one. He definitely loves Hadrian, and I'm rather proud to report that Hadrian has been a total prince about it all. I think Sam is a little sad that Hadrian doesn't give kisses like puppys do because he keeps walking over to Hadrian and opening his mouth waiting for a kiss. :haha: It's quite hilarous. Sam's been in bed now for almost an hour, and up until a few minutes ago he was STILL awake, just chattering away to himself. Not crying or fussing. The monitor has finally gone silent though, so I'm hoping he's finally crashed because its getting kind of late! (although nap this afternoon was also quite late!)

Also, I CANNOT WAIT till tomorrow morning to take these freaking monitor things off. They're are driving me CRAZY. :wacko: The tape is still pulling at my skin and I just want them gone! :brat:

Steph: that's really bizzare about trying to message maybesoon. A $1 fee to send a private message? Hopefully she responds to your request at least.

kirsty: glad to hear Ella's shots went well! I'm definitely not looking forward to that part of parenting. It must be hard to watch your LO's get shots when you know it's going to upset them. That's great that she was such a trooper though! Makes it easier for mum too I'd bet. 

LittleSpy/Doggylover: I'm planning to pick up some RRL capsules sometime soon as well. I've heard mixed research as to how effective they actually are, but if there's any chance they might make labour quicker/more efficient I'm in! I'm not sure where the best place to get them here is though... I'll have to look around. The drugstore might even carry them actually, some have a pretty good vitamin/mineral wall.


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hi. I haven't been on here in forever, been really busy with work and getting things ready for baby. Congrats to nimbec and sweetpea! Hope you are both recovering well. Soon all of us will have our lo's in our arms. It's crazy to think about. 

Anyway, I hope the rest of you ladies are doing and feeling well in these remaining weeks! I can't wait to hear updates and birth stories!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle your bump is the same shape from above as mine! A bit pokey out on the right. Mine is like that 70% of the time! And you don't like Pizza Hut? [-X[-X[-X don't come round here admitting that :haha:

Littlespy :happydance:for galactogogue! How many capsules do you take each day? I keep reading conflicting things about how much to take. 

Kristy: glad Ella faired well with her injections, and lol at her ability to throw a tantrum! Who did she inherit that from?! :winkwink:

Steph that is so weird about fb CHARGING you to send a message! Thieving sods! I'm not surprised they've started that though, tbh! Hopefully hear something from her soon.

Readytomum, glad you had a fun day with Sam :) and that's great about Hadrian. I'm glad to hear cats can interact normally with a child - my dad is convinced that our cat is going to kill our baby. And I am not joking. He thinks the cat will jump on the baby and smother it. Which, I'm sure, has happened in the past, but out cat is scared of his own shadow. A shrieking child will hardly entice him over!

Bjs :hi: hope all is well with you, and let us know when your LO arrives!

Afm, hospital appointment today. No idea what for (again!) but off we go anyway!


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning ladies.. 

im still not well!!! Omg this cold virusy thing is zapping all my energy :( 
It is true that second plus babies come out easier.. I pushed for less time with Lucas and didnt need to be cut. I had stitches with him though because the midwife was a friend of mine hehe ;) 

Im officially on team tena lady!! I cant cough sneeze laugh or move without peeing myself... funsies. 

goodluck with your hospital appointment today Sarah! 
I have to tidy up because my health visitor is coming tomorrow. I couldnt hold her off any longer lol. Aaaaand I should be getting my laptop back from the repair shop today so I can post back to you all properly again yay!

Steph I didnt realise you have to pay to send a private message to someone who isnt a friend! I looked on the April Munchkins group on fb and maybesoon isnt on there either :/ Im thinking that hopefully she will turn up and update us when shes ready if she wants to xx 

hope all is well with nimbec and Harrison today and she gets more cuddles xxx


----------



## kristyrich

Doggylover- she definately didn't get it from me! I swear, lol. Though my mum always calls her little Kristy. She is a very determined little girl. Knows what she wants!! :) Kirstabelle- I'm so sorry your hips are causing so much pain :( My hips aren't too painful but when I roll in bed they make the loudest " crack" noise. And that definately hurts. Hope you get a much better sleep tonight!! I'm hoping I do but tomorrows Riley's peadiatric appointment so Im a bit nervous. Readytomum- I'm glad you get the monitor things off tomorrow. They must be very irratating!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy... still no better?? You really are just not getting a break! Hang in there :shrug:

Sarah, let us know how your appointment goes!!! At this point... every appointment is one step closer! Geez, your due date is right around the corner, isnt it????? :happydance: Show us that giant baby :winkwink:!

Bjs, good to see you on here again! 

Kristy, I hope your appointment for Riley goes well. Let us know what happens... but i'm sure it will be ok :hugs:

ReadytoMum, glad those itchy things are off of you :thumbup: and glad that Hadrian was so good with Sam. What a very comforting thought for when LO arrives!
Oh and Sarah, if our LO is really as massive as you believe (which he/she is NOT :flower:), then you may have to worry about him/her smothering the cat... not the other way around :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :flower:

Wow, so much to catch up on!!

Nimbec- huge congratulations again, he's absolutely gorgeous!!! So glad you are getting to have some cuddles now :cloud9:

Doggylover & cherrybump - you are so lucky not to be having BH's lol!! Mine drive me to distraction sometimes!! Good luck for your appt today doggylover!

UKgirl- my BH's are more like yours, relentless :dohh: Hope you feel better soon, my LO has the same virus as you I reckon, he's been a nightmare for a week now! Poor little thing! And as for the peeing, I knew I was about to throw up yesterday, so stuffed a pad in my knickers quickly first. Good job or I'd have been changing all my clothes after finishing puking LOL. Oh the glamour!! :haha:

Steph- I drank the RLT last time & My MW's swear it had something to do with my fast labour and second stage. Tastes quite nice too, slightly sour. I'm having trouble drinking it this time though, I've gone off so many foods and drinks again recently!

Littlespy- that's good news about your cervix. MY MW also mentioned the second one should come out with little or no tearing, so here's hoping!

BJS- hi hun, hope you are well!

Sweetpea- hope your little princess is doing fab :cloud9:

:hi: to everyone else I haven't mentioned :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Oh forgot to mention my own situation.. I had the MW out over the weekend, due to reduced movements and me almost fainting several times. Baby sounded OK, but stayed quiet and my fundal height is still the same as it was almost a month ago. She wasn't concerned, but this is how my PE started last time, so I decided to get a private scan on sunday evening for peace of mind. 
Turns out my baby is actually measuring BIG, the sonographer said I should get double checked for GD!! My fluids just a bit low, but within acceptable centiles, so that's probably why I'm measuring a little smaller.
I kept saying to DH that this baby seems so much bigger than Sidney.. looks like I might be right lol!!


----------



## Jenny_J

I keep falling behind with this thread aarrgggg lol.

Hope everyone is well today. 

Im going to go for a nap, canny keep my eyes open at the mo. And keep getting these quite strong yet short lives braxton hicks, driving me mad.


----------



## Steph82

I have a gross question for you ladies... But like Sarah said... I don't feel there are any unreasonable questions in this thread :haha:

How do you know the difference between plug and just sticky discharge? I've had some discharge today that looked very much like the one when TTC. White-ish (with some brownish discoloration) and I swear it's the consistency of sticky rubber... Like the kind you get in the mail, when they send you a credit card (the stuff they use to attach the credit card to the paper lol).


----------



## kealz194

Lol don't worry Hun! Ask away with all the gross questions! When I lost my plug with Paige I'd had contractions for a whole day, waters broke not long after I lost it! It was extremely thick and globby, with streaks of blood in it and was greenishy!!! Very gross! You would know! Lol infact I came running out the loo with it on tissue to show my mum haha! She was very freaked out! Sorry tmi hehe x


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph -- RRL is lactogentic, so promotes lactation. It's also a milk ejection aid (helps with letdown). BUT, from the research I've done, I wouldn't recommend taking it for more than 2-3 weeks at once (which is why I'm waiting until 37-38 weeks to start it) because some sources say it can actually lower milk production if taken long term (more than 2 weeks). And, good grief, I don't need that. :haha: The therapeutic dose for milk production, according to _The Breastfeeding Mother's Guide to Making More Milk_ is about 900mg 3x/day. So, that's what I'll be taking the last couple weeks of pregnancy. I'm going to stop at or very shortly after delivery (depending on when it happens).

And you're absolutely right about the cervix checks not meaning a damn thing. But it's so hard not to be curious! I was 1cm dilated at 37 weeks and 3cm dilated at my 38 week appointment with Maisie (and lost my plug that night) and was still 3cm dilated when I went in for induction at 40+5. :dohh: I will say it's a mental perk to start labor knowing you only 6-7cm to go, though. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Bwahahaha thank you Kealz... I didn't have nearly enough to make me even consider it to be enough to induce labor... But I guess I was wondering if it could be actually discharge? If not, it could be just parts of the plug?


----------



## kealz194

How much was there? Maybe keep an eye on it and call you midwife to see what she says? 
Candy sorry your still feeling rough! Hope you feel better soon! Dan-o glad all is ok with your lo! How big is lo measuring up? Ty say a few weeks either side is ok!
Sarah hope your hospital appointment goes ok. 
Afm had a mw appointment today, he is still head down, growing well, and all is ok with everything else! She said that I will likely be induced at 37-38 weeks!!!!! Omg that is only 3-4 weeks away! Um....... I know I've done this before but I suddenly freaked out and had a mini panic attack at the tought that I don't even have my bags packed and he could be here in 3-4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will know for definite in 2weeks at my consultant appomtment!


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Lol don't worry Hun! Ask away with all the gross questions! When I lost my plug with Paige I'd had contractions for a whole day, waters broke not long after I lost it! It was extremely thick and globby, with streaks of blood in it and was greenishy!!! Very gross! You would know! Lol infact I came running out the loo with it on tissue to show my mum haha! She was very freaked out! Sorry tmi hehe x

^^
Yes, mine was very thick and globby and greenish with bloody streaks, too. :sick: Oh... and it was a lot. Like I said above, I lost it when I was 3cm dilated at 38 weeks and it was unrelated to active labor in my case since I dilated so much before active labor started. I assume my OB kind of loosened it up when she checked my cervix that afternoon and that's why it came out.

I've seen a couple of suspect globs this time, but definitely not enough to be my plug. Could be pieces of it, though. Some women lose it gradually. So it could be that, or it could just be discharge.


----------



## kealz194

Lol littlespy mine was a lot too!!! Looked a lot like something an alien would give birth too lol!!! Definatley lost it all in one go! My sil lost her slowly from 35 weeks onwards and was 3 days late with her last too!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, and for any 2nd+timers -- I asked my OB if my crampy intense BH contractions were a 2nd+ pregnancy thing and she said absolutely. She also said they could be happening more frequently since I've been sick (I was having crampy contractions before I got sick, just not as often).

So yeah, I'm definitely going to be ignoring the beginning of labor this time. :haha: And that still doesn't really worry me. My mom is WAY more freaked out about it than I am (because I'll be traveling out of town so much in the 3 weeks leading up to my due date getting the new house ready). I'm thinking it's only a 2 hour drive, and while, yes, it would absolutely suck to be in active labor for 2 hours in the car, it's incredibly unlikely I'll end up pushing the baby out on the side of the interstate or something. :haha: My first labor took a good 10 hours, with pitocin so I expect a natural 2nd labor will take at least 5-6 hours, probably longer. :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, kealz! I just remember I wiped, and saw it, and then it just kept coming and coming. I was astonished. Pretty gross stuff up there. :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Lol littlespy I envy how calm your being about this!!!! I'm freaking out this time round more than I was when I was a ftm!!! I mean I have more complications this time round, but still! Our just like yeah I'll just do active labour in the car, possibly push her out on the side of the road! Omg can you send me some of your chilled out-ness my way please haha! X


----------



## Steph82

kealz194 said:


> How much was there? Maybe keep an eye on it and call you midwife to see what she says?
> Candy sorry your still feeling rough! Hope you feel better soon! Dan-o glad all is ok with your lo! How big is lo measuring up? Ty say a few weeks either side is ok!
> Sarah hope your hospital appointment goes ok.
> Afm had a mw appointment today, he is still head down, growing well, and all is ok with everything else! She said that I will likely be induced at 37-38 weeks!!!!! Omg that is only 3-4 weeks away! Um....... I know I've done this before but I suddenly freaked out and had a mini panic attack at the tought that I don't even have my bags packed and he could be here in 3-4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will know for definite in 2weeks at my consultant appomtment!

Not much at all... Maybe half the tip of my pinky finger :haha:. Of course now I am feeling very very light AF cramps... Most likely induced by you saying that you had them ahahahah.


----------



## doggylover

Just a quick update:

I kid you not- they CHANGED MY DUE DATE AGAIN!!!!! But the situation is now that I am "officially" due April 3rd (plucked out of their ass) but they will not let me go past 10th before they induce me!! 

So at the longest that's four weeks today!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh doggylover its so silly that they keep changing their minds!! Xxx 

its good to know tge bhs are normal maybe mine are worse because Im poorly? xx

dan-o sounds awful that you are still struggling with sickness 

steph It does sound like your plug or part of it. it can grow back i read.. I didnt have a plug with my last two... not even when my waters broke so Im not sure 

I have SUBWAY mmmmmmmmm italian bmt!!! :p


----------



## kealz194

Lol Steph don't blame me haha! I had awful ad like cramps last night! Had to have a hot bath and go straight to bed they were that bad! I'm fine today though so hopefully it will calm down for you too!!!
Aww Sarah that's crap they have changed your dates again!!!! Seriously how annoying!!!! :( but yay only 4weeks! You never know we could be having babies on the same day as they r looking to induce me possibly on the 10th lol!!!! X


----------



## Steph82

Ahahaha LittleSpy and Kealz you girls are awesome :thumbup:. 

If I birth an alien like structure later on, I'll make sure to take note :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Jenny im the same lol. I end up reading few pages and then i get distracted lol. 

Just quick update from me. clean the living room :) hoovering is done and dishes are done so chuffed. but when i first tried to sit down my back when super sore :( but im ok now took pain killers next does of antibiotics soon lol. 

Just need to try and keep it this way so when i go into labor i dont need to worry about it when i get home lol or ill have to beat ryan up...

Hope everyone else is ok. xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Kealz that would be amazing! I'd love our Los to share their bday! Might make being text buddies a challenge! 

I'm just pleased I finally have a firm date and know the latest lo will be here (which is actually two days earlier than if they had kept me 29th march and induced after two weeks!) so I'm happy :)


----------



## Steph82

Oh Sarah, at least your already used to their shenanigans :haha:. 4 weeks is not to bad (worst case). But seriously... What was their reasoning for changing it now?? Rediculous!:growlmad:

Cherry, hopefully you will start to feel better. Look like you and Candy just can't shake whatever is making you sick :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

I know lol but that pain in my back as pretty much nearly gone lol :).. 

does anyone else seem to get a really stuffy nose. Sometimes my nose is clear but like through the night it goes stuffy :( its a bit stuffy just now hate blowing my nose now lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy what the hell!?! BUT happy for you that you have an official due date and an official definite end date if you go over!

We've been having to have bloods taken every morning the past three mornings for Scarlett as she has jaundice - DS did too although I think his was a little worse. It's really common in babies born before 37 weeks so I was pretty much expecting it again! Once the bilirubin numbers drop at all it means they are on the mend and as long as they keep feeding well the numbers won't increase anymore. It went up a hair yesterday so we had to go back again this morning for the third time. Jaundice clears more slowly in bf'd babies than formula fed so it was making me really nervous that her levels weren't clearing fast enough and I would have to supplement with formula as the bloods were nearing the danger zone where she would have to go back to the hospital and be under the lights. I bf'd like a crazy woman yesterday and!!! - we just got the call that her numbers are starting to drop so she is in the clear! Now I feel I can truly relax and enjoy the newborn days without that worry in the back of my mind :cloud9: It helps that her ped is completely pro bfing and hadn't even mentioned formula yet, but I am still glad we managed without it... I did with DS and was never able to get him back on the breast (was a combo of reasons though).


----------



## ooSweetPea

Cherry I had pregnancy congestion from day 1 with both my LOs - def worse in the mornings but in general annoying as hell! The good thing is as soon as I delivered it totally went away right away so hang in there!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh man you ladies have been chatty today!

Love the plug talk and graphic descriptions!:sick: lol I keep a look out every time i go to the toilet these days 

Dan o, boo to the sickness, is anyone else still sick every day? im sick 1st thing every morning without fail. My poor DS sometimes is standing next to me either doing impressions of me wretching or trying to kiss me! 


Doggylover, its getting quite funny now re your dates, lets hope this is the last time! 

Candy, boo to feeling rough still!

Cherry, dont clean too hard, make sure you still get plenty of rest! Glad your back is a little better, i just had a weird spasm thing going on with mine, yet another weird prego symptom no doubt. Oh and i get that stuffy nose thing too, especially at night and when i blow my nose in the morning its quite bloody. i had it last pregnancy too so havent taken a lot of notice.

Sweetpea, so glad Scarletts jaundice is improving and that you are doing so well with the BF. 

Sorry to anyone ive missed, ive managed to get a lovely hours nap after as hectic morning of toddler singing group and pizza hut. To be honest wasnt really into the pizza today, but my friend wanted to go so couldnt let her down. Even though ive napped still feel tired and baby seems to have a constant supply of hiccups at the mo, i swear its turned head down now, pelvic pressure and in the tops of legs is immense!
Looking forward to a chilled out evening on the sofa, only 2 days till my mum is back yay!!


----------



## doggylover

Melissa you weren't into the pizza?! What a waste!! :haha: 

Sweetpea, thank heavens Scarlett's numbers are dropping, I'm sure supplementing with formula wasn't something you would have really wanted to do, but glad she is on the mend.

Re: my dates. So we went in and the woman was SO RUDE. We explained what had happened in the past (i.e. dates changed at every hospital appointment) and she said "On who's authority? These have been changed by people who have no authority to do so." To which DH said "Well, they were changed in the file, we were told to base maternity leave on that, how are we supposed to know who has 'the authority' to change them? As far as we are concerned they were changed"
And she went on and on about how basically this was OUR FAULT for listening to someone who "wasn't a dr" and letting them change the dates :huh: Sorry, if a medical professional tells me the dates change, in my mind, THE DATES HAVE CHANGED!
Anyway, she did a scan and LO is measuring around 37 weeks, so pretty much on track.
Then I aired my fears about going overdue, and she said that if there is confusion about dates, the consultant will agree to induce you on the latest due date (so for me the 10th April), but she went away to ask him.
She came back with the news that the consultant had said that I needed a new due date, and decided to go half way between the other 2 - i.e. 3rd April, BUT to say they won't let me go any more than 7 days over i.e. 10th April. Even she seemed confused about that! 
She was also MUCH nicer on return, apparently this has been happening a lot in our hospital, people 'without authority' changing due dates.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi ladies. Sorry i have been MIA....

Nimbec oh I am so in love with your handsome little man!!!<3<3<3

Steph did you ever hear from Maybesoon??? :confused::confused:

Sweetpea so glad darling little Scarlett is doing better. TBH i am so jealous of you and Nimbec for having your Lo's in your arms already! But i can hang on to this little stinker of mine awhile longer. 

Ukgirl and Little Spy sorry to hear BH are giving you so much trouble! :hugs:

Doggylover...wow they moved it back with out authority! I would be very pissed :evil:by this but at least you know by the latest when you will be jumping aboard the labor train! 

Cherrybump I have been cleaning like a mad woman too. I threaten DH about messing up and not cleaning up after himself! When i had my other LO's my mom came and made sure everything was in order for us before we got home. This time around my MIL is coming to stay for a week after Emme is born to give us some help. 


I don't know if i have missed anyone...i left and there was like 900 and something pages and now it is over the 1000's! You ladies have been busy!


afm, i have been busy busy busy getting everything in order for the baby shower this weekend!:happydance: I am completely off the breathine and have been having contractions at 45 mins apart for days now lasting 30-45 seconds long. Some are mild others are a bit more intense. But still no baby. I suspect she won't arrive for another 27 days as she is scheduled to be evicted on the 9th of April. :dohh: But i am still chugging along!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sweetpea so glad her numbers are doing well now! Well done on BFing to the max!! lol xx

Cherrybump I have congestion every morning too I think it's the hormones which cause mucus to form, I've had it with all 3 of mine. I just have a good pick hahaha..  

doggylover what a mess they are in over your dates!!! Hopefully LO will come naturally so you don't go over. It is not your fault at all, you were told to follow the dates they gave you so you have. What else could you do??? 

I have my laptop back!!! Its finally fixed!!! so I can type type type :D yay!!! 
I'm feeling a bit better this evening but I ate too much lunch. I come home from the school run to find a for sale sign drilled into the front wall of our flat!!!!!!!! No one even told us anything!!!!! It says freehold for sale :/ I'm kind of annoyed that no one told us. 

Is anyone else having problems going number 2? I get really bad cramps now when I go, I guess baby Benno is laying on a nerve or something :/


----------



## Jenny_J

I get a stuffy nose at night too, and I don't have a cold, weird isn't it?

Careful with your back hun, I had a back problem before I got pregnant, and with all these hormones and the added weight it's terrible, cant even do the 2 mile school run now :/


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown so glad to hear from you!! Not so glad to hear about your contractions, hopefully they don't go on for 27 more days, or else Emmaleigh decides she wants to get here a little sooner. You have been mentioned as one potential momma who will 'pop' next, so keep an eye out! 

Candy: I cannot believe your house is for sale and nobody thought to mention it! :huh: What the hell?! In fairness it could be a long while before it shifts, so hopefully you won't need to worry for a while (although sod's law is it'll sell super quickly) Glad you are feeling better - even if it's just a little. Also, I thought of you yesterday as I saw a street called "Benson Street"!

I am now starting to sleep very badly. I don't know if it's coincidence that it's just started since maternity leave began (maybe I'm not as tired as usual?) but I'm just not sleeping as well. My back as been more sore, and last night I woke up twice lying on my back which terrifies me, and it was so painful. Stupid body!


----------



## Jenny_J

Doggylover - I wake up on my back a lot too, because my hips hurt so badly, I always get annoyed with myself, but in our sleep there is not much we can do about it.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Doggylover but i really don't think i am going next. Maybe Cherrybump will be next IMO. I catch myself waking up sleeping on my back too but then turn quickly. I went and got a body pillow like one of the ladies here had suggested when mine was hurting and it has been wonderful ever since! 

Ukgirl....can they do that legally without giving you notice?? That is really absurd! You would think they would have said something so that you could start looking for another place.


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm so angry Sarah.. I forgot to mention though that we have been allowed more money to spend on a 3 bed now so we're looking around. There are a few houses I have seen already but none near the kids school, if pushed we might have to move them. 

Talking of schools Connie's teacher gets worse and worse!!! Connie was crying at bed time because her teacher told her if any of the children make 1 simple mistake during the school Easter play they will be taken off the stage and made to sit out! Bare in mind these are a bunch of 6 year olds!!! Stupid bitch.. she has it coming to her on parents evening!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown I'm not sure if they can or not.. it says freehold for sale, I rent this place through an agency so I think they are selling the property to another landlord but we have the lease if you know what I mean? I think I'm right but I'm not sure what it means really lol.. they have actually drilled the sign into the outer wall of the kids bedroom! not even a word to us! :/


----------



## Mommabrown

When will your lease be up? A lease is a legal binding document that shows you are renting the property. As much as i know they can't legally sell the place without giving you notice before the sell goes up or your lease is about to come up for renewal and they don't plan on renewing it with you since you will need time to find a place to live. At least that is the way they do it here.

What a wench Connie's teacher is! Never in all the time i worked at the school could i say something like that to a 6 yr old! They are already working so hard to remember lines let alone act out a play while saying them! I hope you give her a good smacking!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Lucas just said to me.. you know what?... what?.... you can suck this dinner!!... WHAT?! haha he was talking about spaghetti! omg I almost died! 

I have a rolling tenancy agreement with them I have to give a months notice if we decide to move. 

Her teacher is really nice to my face but I hear so many bad things about her from Connie, she told the class that when she is wearing her headband they can't talk to her, Connie's pencil broke and was too scared to put her hand up and started to cry and the teacher sent her for mental evaluation to see if she was unstable without even mentioning it to me!!! I'm holding out for a better teacher in year 3, not long to go now so I told Connie to just hold on.


----------



## Mommabrown

Haha that is so cute! Landon thought a baby shower was exactly how it sounds where I have the baby and everyone gets to help give the baby a shower! Kids are so funny! I hate to know what they think and don't say out loud.


----------



## ukgirl23

haha omg Landon is so cute!! It's funny how literal they take things!! I told Lucas the baby eats what I eat at the moment, he now thinks the baby is actually in my tummy having food dumped on him form above and eating what I swallow! haha


----------



## Cherrybump

Glad its not just me who getting it.

Dogg: I keep waking up on my back to. I was get much comfier on my right side than my left. 

Lol would love to be the next to go.. I'd do anything to get this baby to appear lol. but i know she needs more cooking time lol xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh ukgirl that is way to funny!!!! 

Cherrybump I feel like the next 3weeks are going to be the longest in the history of this pregnancy. Dh said a friend told him to have sex every day to get LO out and I died laughing at him. No way in heck I am trying to do it everyday!!! Let alone once a month!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg mommabrown dont do it!! I done it yesterday... big mistake!! I had horrid BHs all evening after! lol x


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh no worries here! Doing it would be almost complete torture to me! Bahahahaha Dh is taking lots of cold showers! I don't even know how you could comfortably do it at this point!?


----------



## Cherrybump

lol dont think i could manage that either.. ive not had sex in god knows how long now lol. not that im complaining im glad weird that last time lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

it wasnt comfortable lol it was the last time I'm doing it for a while yet. Aaron can take his cold showers too! xxx


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: Candy you say that every time... And them bam... You put out again :rofl:. I'm calling bs! :flower:

I asked my doc on Monday if there were any tricks that ACTUALLY worked to induce labor... She said: if anything, maybe having sex. Don't bother walking around, it will just make your feet swell up and baby will stay right where he is ahahah.
So I have warned Rob, when he is home next, we ARE DTD! :haha:. I'm starting RRL tea tomorrow to get this uterus all big and buff, and then he needs to contribute his part :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

haha Steph I know!! I can't help it, he's so hot! lol.. maybe I should be having the cold showers!!  I thought walking was the best thing! maybe me and Aaron should DTD when I get to 37 weeks, if I make it that far!! I have a feeling that I'm going to go early :/ 

So I don't want to put a downer on the thread but I have just heard that my friend who had her baby boy last month suffered a stroke just after birth. She's been in hospital since and I wanted to raise awareness, a stroke is really rare, she is only 24 years old, but high blood pressure and pre eclampsia can contribute to strokes post birth. She is doing better now but they say 90% of strokes happen during birth or within 6 weeks after. xx


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy, that is terrible! It's so funny how we worry about the vanity during the birth process and never really think about the serious aspects. I hope she makes a full recovery soon :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you, it's hard to see, she's such a chatty girl, we can talk for hours on the phone every night and now she can barely type on facebook. I never knew having a stroke was a risk factor of pregnancy so wanted to share it here and raise awareness, if anyone feels ill at any time get your butts to the doctor pronto!! no excuses lol! 

I'm off now for a bath and bed, night night xxx


----------



## doggylover

Gosh candy that is awful :( such a freak thing to happen I imagine but the fact is anything CAN happen and you sometimes don't even know how's my things can go wrong. I never knew that a stroke was a risk. Funny my brother and I were talking about stroke at the weekend and he said some people he had seen in A&e their only symptom has been a finger going numb, which isn't something you would rush to hospital for, but can end up so serious :/
Also I was just thinking last week how things were going with Connie's school- that teacher is MEAN. who says that to a class of 6 yr olds?!

Jenny,cherry and momma brown- glad to know I'm not the only one whose body wants to sleep on the back. I heard it can lead to still birth (not sure how true that is?) hence my sheer terror about it. 

:haha: at the things Lucas and Landon have said! I can't wait until my lo can say stupid, amusing things!!!!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and candy- I think it is you who needs the cold showers :winkwink: but honestly I think it's great that you and Aaron are still flying that flag for us all! All the other oh's on here have been denied for months (in my case!) so somebody should be enjoying themselves!


----------



## kealz194

Lol candy I don't know how you do it!!!! Me and Stephen haven't Dtd since I got a positive on the pregnancy test!!!!!!! My poor oh, but to be fair, it was the same with Paige aswel! Infact, I made him wait till Paige was almost 8 months old!!!! I just completely lost my sex drive!!!! Well I was having awful pains!!!! Felt like ad cramps mixed with needing a poo, and back pain, I was in agony and was seriously considering calling the hospital! Then I finally went to the toilet, and had diarrhoea (sorry tmi) and pains seems to be ebbing off now! Anyway I'm going to catch up properly tomorrow! Think I'm gonna get an early night see if these pains go altogether! Xxx night xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

So I read through all the pages, and I've forgotten half of what I read. :wacko: You ladies are chatty today!!

ukgirl: That's insane about Connie's teacher! What a ridiculous thing to say to 6 year olds. Maybe it wouldn't be such a bad idea to move schools afterall if you needed to find a house farther away! Good luck on the search and I hope you find something that's just what you're looking for.

Re: those who wake up sleeping on their backs... I end up sleeping on my back half of the night I think. But I have a body pillow that runs the length of my bed, so when I'm lying on my back I'm not really lying flat, my right side is propped up a bit on the pillow. I try to sleep on my left, but with the carpel tunnel I keep waking up because my arms/hands are knumb. I've been sleeping with the wrist splint on though and it's been helping a lot!!

Day two of nephew time has gone well! We have a super cute video of him chasing the cat around trying to kiss him. He's also discovered the cats food and water dish and wants to drink out of the dish. He sticks his finger in and then licks his finger :haha: Hadrian looked all depressed pushing his food around in his dish, upset that someone else was messing with it. lol Poor guy.

I turned in the heartmonitor this morning and I imagine I'll hear back about the blood test, ECG and monitor at my regular Dr. appointment on Friday. 

Today the student union is celebrating St. Patrick's Day, and I just had a bowl of AMAZING Irish Stew.... OMG. It was so yummy. I filled up a tupperware to take some home too. :haha:

Also, although I'm sure most people don't care at all, we have a new Pope!!


----------



## doggylover

Kealz I'm glad that I'm not the only one who has been less than active in the bedroom department! We have dtd maybe 4 times since I got my bfp! And I can't imagine that we will be anytime in the near future!!

Readytomum: I was thinking of you and Sam today as I was also having nephew time and its just the best :cloud9: I'm glad you are having fun with him, and I hope he is getting you and dh ready for when Peter arrives! 
I have a freezer full of stew (I guess Irish- but we don't put that it in here :haha:) and if yours is as yummy then I hope it's a big Tupperware you took!
:thumbup: for new pope- a super quick decision!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I think DH and I have DTD twice since we got our BFP. :blush: I bet somedays he regrets that whole decision. lol 

I don't know if it's as tasty as your doggylover, but it was made by some Irish ex-pats with some tasty soda bread to boot. Either way, it's one less meal I need to make now because of my little doggy bag. hehe


----------



## doggylover

Just to clarify I didn't make mine :haha: we got the cafe we own to make us a batch for freezing and its so tasty! And with soda bread = yum!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

So the College that I study and work at is called Regis College, and it's run by the Jesuits. (A religious order in the Catholic Church that's committed to higher education) The new Pope who has just been elected, Francis I, is a Jesuit, and it's the first time a Jesuit has ever been Pope. So this place is INSANE right now. There have been TV crews coming and going and people calling for interviews, and a huge party going on in the student lounge (which started out as the St. Paddy's Day party) At least work isn't boring tonight! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Phew! Okay, I am going to try to remember as many of the things I thought as I was reading as possible.

Dan-o and Melissa - So sorry to hear you ladies are still suffering with nausea and throwing up. You are both so upbeat and good natured about it, I would be a moany wreck! Good job mamas! And love that your LO is such a good nurse trying to give you kisses while you hurl Melissa :haha: Melissa did they give you your section date? Did I somehow miss that in the thread maybe?

The stuffed up nose thing - I have had that all pregnancy too. I read that its because your body needs to produce more cervical mucus to protect LO and it can't make mucus in only one part of the body, so it makes it in all of them. So we end up with bonus mucus plugs up our noses. Score!

UK Girl - omg I hate Connie's teacher! Its not a Broadway show! That woman has some serious issues putting that kind of unnecessary pressure on little kids like that. I always think the mistakes in school plays are really cute! And how ridiculous about the "For Sale" sign! If you are at the point of having a metal sign drilled into the wall you have probably had this plan for quite some time. Plenty of time to tell the people who live there! 

Momma Brown - I was reading through the posts and was just thinking "where is Momma Brown?" and then your post was next! Glad you are back, and hope you don't have contractions all the way until the 9th! That is too much! 

Amusing kid quotes - my fave one was from a kid I used to babysit for (whose name was also Lucas coincidentally) who was about 2 at the time. There was a fly trapped in the house with us flying around and Lucas said he wanted to catch the fly and pet it and I told him the fly probably wouldn't like being petted. To which Lucas of course asked "why?" and I told him "because flies just like to fly". And he goes quiet for a few seconds, and you can see the cogs turning in his mind and he tells me "yeah, flies like to fly, and bumble bees like to bumble" :haha: :haha: The really come up with the best things. You couldn't even make this stuff up as a grown up.

Sweetpea- So glad Scarlett's numbers are coming down, and you are an absolute champ with your crazy BF'ing! 

AFM- had my 37 week MW appt. I tested positive for GBS which I know is not a huge deal. I will only be disappointed if my waters go before I start contractions as then I have to go to hospital straight away to be put on antibiotics. And then if contractions don't start soon after they will want to induce. But she said only 15% of women have their waters break first, so hopefully I will be among the other 85%. I have also been having loads of lower back and hip pain recently which she says is because baby is shifting down into my pelvis. She suggested finding a chiropractor as usually that is covered by insurance, so going to look into that. I feel like an old hag shuffling and waddling about :( And its really not fair because not only do I have a head down in my pelvis destroying my hips but somehow her wild little feet are still in my rib cage jabbing me and stealing all my oxygen- can't win! Which brings me to my official announcement that _I_ am actually going to be next to pop... the power of positive thinking! I'm considering adopting my stupid "official" hospital due date of April 2, even. :haha: I'm telling you, we're doing this. DTD TTC style is beginning again. I am taking my EPO tonight for the first time and already got the RRL tea going, which I might drink while on the birthing ball. :haha: Its on!!


----------



## kirstabelle

And that made me laugh Doggy Lover, you and your stew that is Irish, but not called that :haha: Its like how all the food in China is, technically, Chinese food, even if its and apple :haha: 

That reminds me that I forgot to say, how ridiculous about your ever-changing due date. I am like you and would just believe the professional telling me what my due date was. Like you are supposed to be an expert in hospital chain of command and whose opinion is more official :shrug:


----------



## Steph82

Challenge accepted Kristabelle :rofl:. I started my RLT today and will increase the dose daily, until I reach 4 cups a day lol. Unfortunately OH is only home every other weekend (so you'll have an advantage), but he's been warned :haha:! My official due date is the 4th... But I want to have this baby on the 28th lol. 

ReadytoMum, poor little kitty lol... I wouldn't be happy about a baby stirring about my food bowl either!! Let us know what the doctor says about your results!

Kealz, so glad that you figured out what was causing your pain and were able to resolve it! As weird as it sounds... I'm always rather pleased after such events, because I feel like my system has been cleared out :blush:

So... I feel like we are not seeing nearly enough baby pictures!!!!!!! Since Nimbec is still under hospital protection, SweetPea you will have to indulge us :happydance:... Please please please post some more pictures :flower:


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies! This is the second time I've written this post as my stupid phone wouldn't work the first time :( sooo, had Riley's appointment this morning and things look pretty good. He needs a hearing check done on the 9th April and is starting speech therapy but doctor doesn't think we need to worry about autism at this point. We have to go back in three months to discuss everything but I'm soooo relieved!! Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well. Will catch up on all the posts tonight when I get on my computer xx


----------



## kirstabelle

That's great news Kristy!! Hope he does well at his hearing test and with his speech therapy.

Steph, maybe we can somehow goad our babies into competition with each other to be the next one born. Ask Grayson if he _really_ wants to get beaten by a girl?! :haha:


----------



## lily28

35 weeks today! I can't believe I'm getting closer to D Day lol!

My midwife has me on a strict regime of exercises and breaths, funniest of all the one I have to hold my breath for 1 min with my legs in the air in the position one gives birth. I can manage 2-3 breaths now, but will get it down to 1 I hope. DH has to keep time lol. It's like training for diving.


----------



## Vicyi

:hi: just to let you know baby Eliza was born on tues morning at 6.14am <3


----------



## ooSweetPea

Kristy that is great news! So pleased for you :hugs:

Vic CONGRATS!! Love the name. You must show us some pics when you have a moment so we can ooh and aah!

Steph here is one :D straight out of a bath so her hair is all fuzzed out!
 



Attached Files:







E44164F0-211C-4B61-A6C0-386B14ECCF11-330-000001E1342DB4C0.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lily28

Vicyi said:


> :hi: just to let you know baby Eliza was born on tues morning at 6.14am <3

Vic many many congrats on your little darling Eliza!!!:happydance: So happy for you! We want pics!!!


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Steph here is one :D straight out of a bath so her hair is all fuzzed out!

She is such a cutie pie!!!:kiss:


----------



## ukgirl23

kirstyrich - glad that they are checking his speech and hearing first! My little boy was in speech therapy for 3 years, he only has a few things to correct now and he is done. But when he couldn't talk properly he used to get really frustrated and play up because he couldn't express what he wanted properly. As soon as his speech improved he become a completely different child. He kind of isolated himself a bit wen he couldn't talk too and I think that could be one of the symptoms of autism, I was worried for him when he was little but he's great now. I hope it's just a hearing and speech issue for your little man xxx 

Vicyi- CONGRATULATIONS!!!! do you have some pictures we can ooh and ahhhh over? xxx how are you both doing? xxx 

Sweetpea!! Loving the fuzzy hair haha, she is gorgeous! xxx

lily - yay for 35 weeks!! :D xxx

So I could be next... having contractions every 2 mins for 10-20 seconds, been told to take paracetamol and wait and hour and if they havent stopped I have to go to delivery :/ I really dont want to go because I'm still not well, apparently being ill doesn't affect BHs, mine are getting crampy in my back, I've told Benson he has to stay in for at least 1 more week so we make it full term! I had a feeling I would go early though. I just dont want to be in labour with a throat infection and a cold :( 

Hopefully they ease off though, the health visitor is coming at 2pm so I need to go clean up. Feeling poo :( hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## lily28

Candy hugs!!! Hope you feel better and let us know how those contractions are going. Hang in the little Benson, stay put for a week!


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> And that made me laugh Doggy Lover, you and your stew that is Irish, but not called that :haha: Its like how all the food in China is, technically, Chinese food, even if its and apple :haha:

:rofl: that's so true!

Funny, I am hoping I am one of the 15% of people whose waters go first - I love the idea of the drama, and I think Simon would collapse if they did :haha: but hopefully yours won't and you can stay at home for as long as you comfortably can :thumbup: that's also my goal, which is why although I'm thrilled that I have a final date I will meet LO, I hate the idea of being induced and being stuck in the hospital the whole time.
Get bouncing and drinking (RLT of course!) 

Steph, kirstabelle I am already enjoying the idea of a "lets see who can get this damn baby out first!" Competition!!! 

Kristy :happydance: that's wonderful news about Riley!! I'm sure you are very relieved, and hopefully his hearing test goes just as well. 

Lily: I cannot imagine the position you are currently getting yourself into! :haha: and having dh at the side with a stop watch in my mind! 

Vicyi: congratulations!!! Eliza is a beautiful name, and I agree that we need some pics!

Sweetpea: :cloud9: Scarlett is too gorgeous! I want more pics, but don't know if I can handle her adorableness! Her hair in that photo is amazing. How do you not spend all day just snuggling the little butt off her?! How do you get anything else done?

Candy: cross your legs and tell benson I said to stay in nice and comfy. :hugs: keep us updated.

Afm, so tired today! This maternity leave is exhausting! So I'm having a quiet (lazy!) day today!


----------



## Mommabrown

Vicyi congrats! All these babies are making me want to kick Emmaleigh out NOW! Bahaha if she is anything kike her dad it isn't happening till hell freezes over!!!

Ukgirl hope that you get that extra week for Benson to be full term and you to feeling better!

Doggylover I love lazy days! Wish I had a few coming up but with Landon having Spring break starting today I will be up and on my toes all day and night! 

Afm, nothing new....DH has mentioned RLT also. He is so ready for baby to be here that he is even throwing crazy predictions around as toba date she will be born! I have gotten a kick out of him these last couple of days. I really throught he would be panicking but nope he is more ready than I am!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Yay my contractions stopped.. I have lower back ache without them though so Im wondering if its more of a muscle problem than a labour one lol... Benson is under house arrest for 1 week and 3 days!!! He has been threatened with grounding and no dessert for three years if he comes out too soon lol 
Boys are so difficult! I reckon yours is a girl Sarah! Your baby is very well behaved! Xx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: long may this well behaved behaviour of my LO last! It'll probably be a holy terror when it appears!


----------



## ukgirl23

Probably!!!! Lucas was a very easy pregnancy and he cried all day and night whennhe was born!! Enjoy!! :p xx


----------



## doggylover

:dohh:

Damn it!!


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: I think Candy may be right! Sarah, your baby can't always be this good :winkwink:

Candy, so glad that it was false labor, and that you are back to "normal". Get this cold kicked out, so we can drool over Benson pictures :thumbup:

Mommabrown, Rob is the same as your DH, he is ready for his son to be here :haha:. Men are so funny! Not sure if I mentioned it, but he did say: We need a little girl next.. and I just gave him a look of disbelief (since I have been lugging around this one for what feels like a year, while he has been drinking and sleeping just fine :dohh:)... he quickly caught on and said: don't worry, I'll carry the second one :winkwink:

SweetPea, Scarlet makes my Uterus hurt :haha:... she is just so cute!! I think I have the same reaction to get little face, as I do to Puppy breath!! You can just never get enough lol!

Kristy, Yay for the doc results! What Candy said makes perfect sense! Give him some time and speech and i'm sure he will be 100% obnoxious like every other little boy his age :haha:

Krista, I fear that you may have some advantages... 1st off, I could see how I girl would have the competitive edge... BUT, girls do tend to be fashionable late!! :flower: While boys tend to be lazy :dohh:. It's on lady :haha:

Vic congrats! Please do share pics!

Lily, I'm also having a heard time imagining what contortion you are going through :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Steph that is sweet of Rob to say he'll carry the next one...I wonder how long he'd last though? How long any of these men folk we have would last pregnant in fact!

And I'm glad I'm not the only puppy breath lover! Simon hates it :huh: how is that possible?! I could sniff puppies all day :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Puppy breath ladies??? Lol I don't wanna know about your weird things please haha! 
Oh sweetpea she is just too cute!!! And what a head full of hair too! Pair was a little baldy till she got to like 10 months, she still doesn't have much hair less her, I can just about get her hair into a little ponytail on her head by she looks like a parrot haha! 
Vicyi congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see pictures! Hope your both doin well! 
Kristy so glad your appointment for our son went well! 
Hope everyone is feeling better today!
Can't believe wee had 3babies already, all around 35-6 weeks too!!!! 
Gosh I can't wait to see more gorgeous little ones!!!! Makes me want my little man here!!!!! X


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL kealz at Paige looking like a parrot!! bless her, Connie was the same and her hair was pure white as a baby so she looked bald! 

The health visitor is coming soon I'm shattered, the flat is all cleana nd tidy but I'm feeling sick and tired I just want to go to bed :( I wonder how long this illness will last for!!! I've had it almost 2 weeks now :( xx

Aaron is such a funny man, he was loving setting up Benson's bed he barely let me touch it!! Now he's going around with a feather duster before she arrives!! haha!! 

Steph I dont think men would get very far if they had to carry the baby!! LOL 

What is all this about dog breath... ewwwww sick!! 

P.s Sarah your dog looks lovely chilling out on the sofa! xxx


----------



## Steph82

It's not dog breath (as that truly IS gross :haha:)... Its puppy breath! They have a very distinct smell in the very beginning and it is just delicious ahahaha!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol dogg i hope my waters go first to.

Always these past 2 days ive noticed i keep getting cramping back down below last a few seconds and then goes only get it few times a day but i wonder if this is a progression lol. 

Congrats to the little one being born i had to re-read that post few times as i had read just not long before something about one born lol 

Sweetpea how cute is your little one. 

xxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

puppy breath and dog breath... Hmmmm lol... I dont know still! 

My health Visitor is coming in 10 minutes and I'm so nervous! I hope she likes me and doesnt think my flat is a mess!! lol I cant wait to get THE BOOK!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies just a quick one from me as im feeling like poop today!

Had an update from Nimbec re Harrison..
He is slowly improving which is great, interestingly they think Nimbecs dates were out and he was a 34/35 week baby as that is how he is presenting. Nimbec said she always thought she was a week out but no one would listen!l 
He made need some light therapy but if not will be out of the incubator today and in a cot in SCBU. 
Now all the fluid has gone he weighs 5.14 pounds and opened his eyes properly for the 1st time today! All well with Nimbec, she is just knackered lol which is completly understandable!

So glad things are looking up for you both! xx


----------



## doggylover

Great news that Harrison is making such wonderful progress! Thanks Melissa for the update.

Yes, dog breath is gross, very very very gross....But puppy breath is a whole other world! It's lovely! Honestly, go find some puppies and sniff their breath ladies! Obviously you may get some funny looks, but it'd be worth it! :haha:I don't know when the change to stinky dog breath happens, but I really wish it didn't!

Candy, yes my dogs are loving this life of luxury at the minute! Snuggling up on the sofa (well, just dexter on that one) and in their beds rather than being stuck outside, constant love and attention...they have some life! 

Sooo our bed collapsed last night. Well, partially. It's been on the way out for ages, the struts have all started to give up (it's only 2 years old!) and every so often in the middle of the night one of them gives up for good. Simon had managed a make shift fix using a block of wood, but it gave way last night, and the whole centre of the bed just sagged downwards, and the metal bit crashed to the floor. Simon didn't even wake up :dohh: and I was left so scared that the whole bed was about to give way that I barely slept. So bed shopping for us this weekend...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Uk RELAX sweetie I'm sure everything is fine with your flat - I trust they have probably seen it all so as long as it is even a little tidied up they wouldn't bat an eye! Yay for THE BOOK hehe! The pics of nursery on fb are so cute too!

Doggy my waters went first with tommy and let me tell you it did make the beginning rather exciting! I'm REALLY happy they didn't go first this time though as I never would have made it to the hospital in time! I will keep fx'd that you and cherry get to experience the big gush LOL!

Melissa thanks for the update! Nimbec so glad that Harrison is getting to move out of the incubator and how sweet he opened his eyes! I was wondering if the dates were possibly a bit out thank god you held out as long as you did in that case! Huge hugs to you guys!

Steph see what he says about carrying the next one after he sees you go through labor - he may change his tune lol!

Lily huge kudos to you for even be able to hold yourself in that position let alone get enough air in your lungs to manage a minute! Also CONGRATS on 35 weeks :happydance:

Arghhhhh you are all getting sooo close I can't wait to start seeing the 'I'M IN LABOR!!!!' posts!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy how typical DH didn't even wake up - men! :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

I got the book I got the book I got the book!! 

Omg it was like a job interview, are you going to breast feed? how long have you been 
together? do you work? how many bedrooms do you have? 

She called me an experienced mother :D hehe  

Nimbec I'm glad Harrison is doing well and you got to see his beautiful eyes, I hope he doesn't need to go under the lights but I'm glad he's on the up! :) xxx


----------



## kealz194

Aw thanks for the update Melissa, glad she and Harrison are ok! 
Lol candy it Is rather nerve wracking when the health visitor comes over, I was like why does she want to come over when I was like 25 weeks, and I was freaking out! I was like why does she want to come? I was reading on why they would come when baby isn't even here. Lol but she just wanted to check up on me coz I have a toddler too and make sure I'm going o breast feed etc lol! 
Lol the midwife broke my waters and didn't even realise! She was checking how dilated I was and I felt them go, I said oh I think my waters just wen and she said oh I didn't want to do that sorry! I was like what????


----------



## Cherrybump

Glad harrison is getting better and nimbec is staying strong. Wont to be long now before he's back home with her.

Thanks sweatpea lol i think i would prefer it more so i know then to call hospital lol im still and bit in the middle of knowing when im defo having contractions but everyone as told me that i shall defo know lol 

Awww dogg i think i would have no got much sleep either i would have made my way to the couch and slept their lol but with ryan on the couch i really couldnt do that now lol.. x


----------



## Cherrybump

Candy congrats on getting the BOOK!! lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry: I'm too lazy to get out of bed and go to the sofa :haha: I just lived with the terror of bed collapse instead! 

Candy: :happydance: for the book! And you are an experienced mother, so that should be recognised and celebrated! Did she seriously ask how many bedrooms you have?! Maybe she saw the for sale sign and is thinking of buying it :haha: 

Hmmm I guess I don't get anyone coming out to see me before the birth, I think our first visit is the day after you get home from hospital. 

Kealz: the midwife seriously said I didn't mean to do that?! Glad to know they are careful when they are poking about up in there! :shock:

My snuza go arrived this morning :mrgreen: very happy with it, and I know it'll make me feel so much better when LO is snoozing in the Moses basket or at my parents.


----------



## kirstabelle

Okay Doggy Lover, now that you have broken your bed I am finally convinced you are having a half-reared child of epic proportions :haha:

Kealz, do you mean last time your were in labor your mw accidentally broke your waters or they are broken now??

Congrats Vicyi! Can't wait to see Baby Eliza! And what a relief that Harrison is coming out of the incubator soon. So glad our three babies are doing so well!

Sweetpea that pic is adorable, love her little hairdo and wee pj's :cloud9: I agree with Doggy Lover that if she were mine I would just get nothing done and stare at her constantly and never be able to put her down! How is your DS doing with the new baby? 

I can't believe how much chatting is on here just from this morning! We are going to be at 2000 pages before all the babies are even here!

AFM - We put the car seat in the car last night and DH is getting it checked by the local police today. We put the co-sleeper up on the weekend. Hospital bags are mostly packed. A couple of things to put on the wall in the nursery. All the baby laundry and diapers are done. Going to one more pediatrician appt this afternoon and then we will decide on the pediatrician after that. We really are pretty much ready to have a baby!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah, and officially a watermelon today :happydance: No more fruit left, just a baby after this!


----------



## kealz194

Lol no no last pregnancy, not this one! Gosh! I'm not letting anyone near me this time till I am in hospital an have had lots of antibiotics as I have gbs lol!!!! Wow sounds like you are definatly ready for that baby of yours to come along! I'm not. I quickly packed up my hospital bag last night when I was having all those pains and gonna sort out James bag tomorrow/Saturday! All his washing is done. Started to put it in the cupboards today and re arrange all of Paige's bits too to fit it all! Though I've got all 3-6+month bits in storage boxes under my bed so it doesn't take up space in their room! But I still don't feel ready for this baby!!! Lol


----------



## doggylover

But Kealz you know what you'll need and when as you are an experienced mummy, us FTM panic and do everything like maniacs! :haha:

Kirstabelle: in my defence it was when dh rolled over that the bed ka-boomed! But that said it has only started having structural difficulties after I got pregnant...:cry: :haha:
That's a great idea about gettig your car seat checked- I never would have thought of that :thumbup: 
Yay for being a watermelon! How terrifying though- watermelons are MASSIVE! How can our babies be like that?!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover she can have this place for free!! She asked us if we rented privately too and if we planned to upgrade.. :/ seriously it was like no stone was left unturned! 

I love my little red book... I have it right next to me haha.. I also found out in may there is a baby massage class in my area!! :D I'm signing up for that, I done it with my kids but a refreshers course could be good for me and baby to get out and meet other mummies. 
I know after having a baby the last thing you want to do is go anywhere, but it really does help with the hormones lol, it's easy to get into a rut after having a baby. I like to rip off the band aid and go to all the groups lol.. LO wont appreciate any of it of course but I like to natter with the other mums about terrible birthing experiences, plus you can meet walking buddies which is nice. 

I was going to say re:waters, kealz that was funny that your midwife accidently broke yours hahaha!! They broke mine with Connie as I was pushing as she got stuck.. fat baby! With Lucas I got up in the night to pee, eat chocolate and drink as much milk as possible then went back to bed and felt a small gush, I thought I had wet myself.. I was cursing having to get back up and clean up but it didn't stop.. I was laying there next to Connie like... uhhhmmmm... uhmmmm... shit! lol Had to waddle to the front door with a bath towel between my legs to open the door for my friend who took Connie and my other friend stayed with me. I thought after your waters go it's minutes and whoosh the baby is out.. so I sat on the sofa on a mountain of towels shaking like a leaf from shock... 3 days later he come out!! bloody men!! Always late!! 

I was surprised at how much negative feedback was given about co-sleeping by the health visitor, I co-slept with both of mine and found it more natural than to sleep apart. 

oh... my hoofs are back!! lol only this time I'm too sick to go to the pool :( I shall be trying the bath salt soak soon. I wonder if ordinary salt works? 

Kristabelle omg you are so organised!! Congrats on being a water melon!! You are offically ready to go!! yayayay!! I need to wash all the baby clothes yet and the dipers. 

My hospital bag is packed and ready apart from bras.. I need to go for measuring again and buy some. But the sports bras in Sainsburys have been so comfortable I might just buy a size up of them and use them. Ok so they don't clip down but I can just wap my boob out the top or bottom lol.. it'll work 

are you feeling better now Kealz? I saw you were feeling a bit sick earlier? xxx


----------



## melissasbump

kealz194 said:


> Lol no no last pregnancy, not this one! Gosh! I'm not letting anyone near me this time till I am in hospital an have had lots of antibiotics as I have gbs lol!!!! Wow sounds like you are definatly ready for that baby of yours to come along! I'm not. I quickly packed up my hospital bag last night when I was having all those pains and gonna sort out James bag tomorrow/Saturday! All his washing is done. Started to put it in the cupboards today and re arrange all of Paige's bits too to fit it all! Though I've got all 3-6+month bits in storage boxes under my bed so it doesn't take up space in their room! But I still don't feel ready for this baby!!! Lol

 Urrghhhh im SO ready for this baby! lol Have felt like crap today,have just about had enough!

Doggy, so impressed you broke your bed! lol Now that clearly wasnt down to DTD! 

Candy, yay for the red book! I think we get ours in hospital if i remember rightly. 

Viyki, congratulations on baby Eliza! lovely name and glad you are both doing well!

Sweetpea, love the pic of Scarlett!! So gorgeous

Steph, yeah i agree, wait till OH experiances labour, that will put him off lol, i doubt most men could do it for a week let alone 9 months!

Sorry to anyone ive forgotten. Quiet day here, Everything pretty much done to prepare for our new arrival, just need to pick up a couple more pram sheets. 
Am so excited as my growth scan and consultant app is in the morning and i get to find out my babies birthday!!! Im really hoping for next week but its more likely going to be the following week. It all depends on what my BP and protein decide to do i guess.
A further update from Nimbec.. She says that Harrison is going under lights for a bit of jaundice then will be out of incubator! yay!


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaaayyy for Harrison!! he's a tough little guy!! 

OOOH melissa!! Please be next so we can ooo and aaaaa over your baby! Tell your doctor you have a group of hormonal women behind you if he doesn't induce next week!


----------



## kealz194

Thanks Sarah! Lol even as experienced mummy I'm still nervous and forgetful too, but I know once he is here it will all come flooding back !!! I'm jut used to a toddler now haha!
Thanks candy, I still feel a bit funny, not really sure why... I feel weak and light headed and sicky... Maybe a good hearty meal will help! 
Glad you got your red book and all went well with the health visitor! They are rather nosey! Lol!
Aww Melissa sorry your feeling so rubbish! Hope they give you a date your happy with so your not suffering any more! Exciting that you could possibly be our next mummy!!!!!!!
Haha Sarah your poor bed, lol only 2years old.... Oh my! ;) lol our bed was my mums old frame it's like 8 years old but it's massive and sturdy! Gonna take some serious baby making to break it hehe ;) x


----------



## Steph82

Just popping on from my phone really quick...
Candy, I don't think regular salt is the same. Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate (they say its similar to table salt but not the same). It's super cheap to buy and you will need 1/2 cup for a foot bath.


----------



## melissasbump

ukgirl23 said:


> yaaaayyy for Harrison!! he's a tough little guy!!
> 
> OOOH melissa!! Please be next so we can ooo and aaaaa over your baby! Tell your doctor you have a group of hormonal women behind you if he doesn't induce next week!

I so want to be next! lol 

I went to loads of groups when H was a newborn and as a result i have a lovely group of mummy friends now all with LOs the same/similar age so i really recomend too. 
I also use netmums which is also great for local meet ups in your own area


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you Steph :( awwww I don't have any Epsom salts at home :( 

Melissa I also use netmums, they are good for recommending play groups in my area too xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy I'm a little surprised your hv was so against co-sleeping, but I think a lot of people still have a really negative association with it, including professionals. We plan to have LO in our room, but not bed share as it doesn't feel right for us, but I think it's actually (as you said) more natural than having them apart. I am putting our crib right beside me though so I can reach out and touch LO at any point, so hopefully a compromise . Boooo for your hooves!!
I found out on Sunday our church has a mums and tots which is great as its only a 2 minute walk from the house. I definitely plan to get out as much as possible. Luckily, my dad is off with my nephew one day a week, and my SIL two days a week, so I will have plenty of company to choose from, even if its just popping up to the house (my mum and dads) for a few hours, so I'm very lucky. I don't want to get stuck in a rut like you mentioned.

Melissa: :haha: now I'm thinking we are lucky that we haven't been dtd in months, the bed could have collapsed and put us through the ceiling!! Good luck tomorrow morning, fingers crossed that LO will be joining us next week! Our first team yellow baby (of 2!) so I am extra excited to find out what gender you are baking!

Kealz: definitely not broken the bed due to an over active sex life that's for sure :rofl: we bought it from Argos, and although it wasn't cheap, we obviously overestimated the quality of Argos stuff! It was a metal frame, so I think we will go wooden this time for a bit more...support?!

:haha: this makes it sound like Simon and I get up to acrobatics in our bed- nothing could be further from the truth! The most athletic thing ever done in it is me sticking my legs up int the air after we dtd when we were ttc! It's probably the weight of the damn dog jumping on it!

:happydance: for Harrison being out of his incubator! What a little trooper he is! Melissa pass on our continued love to nimbec.

I have, perhaps stupidly, decided to make my way through this series of obem on 4od as I think I need a reality check on what labour is like. Luckily, the one I'm currently watching one of the girls looks like she isn't in any pain at all. She is my role model!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I don't know if you remember I told you about a lady who was off her head on drugs a few months ago and rolled onto her baby as they co-slept and killed him. I think that is why the HV in my area is so worried. I was alone when I co-slept with my 2 I had both of them in my bed! I was aware that they were there so I slept very carefully. Aaron goes to work at 5am during the week and the kids will usually come and sneak in after he leaves for cuddles. I do love it. Obviously I don't think it'll work for much longer now Connie is almost 7!! But I had no issues getting them to sleep in their own beds when the time came. 
It's good that you will have plenty of choice of company after LO is born. If any of you get stuck in a rut I'll kick butts lol.. 
I missed out on part of the conversation on your bed breaking!! Omg and you call me and Aaron bad ;) hehehe. I also done the whole legs up routine when I was TTC lol!!


----------



## melissasbump

legs up and pillow under bum, i remember it well, very romantic lol! x


----------



## doggylover

Oh yes, really sets a lovely tone! Ahh making babies and pregnancy are so glamorous!

Candy, the bed broke while we were very much asleep!! Nothing else!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah... Well I would have expected Candy to have some material malfunctioning on her bed... Not you :haha:. Now thinking about it.. Candy, you really do make all of us look bad... You have been suffering with all sorts of things over the past few months and you are still this active! :thumbup:
I am going to step it up this weekend (not only because I'm hoping to beat Kristabelle :haha:)! We have DTD at least 1 time every weekend when he's home (which is only every other one :rofl:) ... But I'm going to get busy this weekend!! 3 cups of RLT today ... I'm ready for LO to get here :haha:
37 weeks today :happydance:

Candy, I would feel so awkward about someone coming to my house to "check" I everything was ready for the baby :shrug:
I don't know how you ladies do it!

Melissa, so excited to see that you might be next!!! Let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow !


----------



## Steph82

Oh... And Maybesoon has not accepted my friend request yet :cry:

Had a horrible dream last night, that someone came on here under her screen name, trying to explain that something happened... But what they wrote made no sense !! I was so frustrated this morning when I woke up! My stupid dreams are back to being all whacked out... Like they were first trimester! :growlmad:


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies just wee update from me.. had mild like period cramps most of today. bit annoying now lol but hey ho giving myself little rock to ease the pain xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I Lol'ed so hard when I read that!!! haha.. You all make me sound like some sexual beast! MY sex days are over until I'm ready to pop now. I'm way too uncomfortable :( I heard today is steak and BJ day.. Aaron's getting neither lol! 

You need to have sex something like 5 times in 24 hours for it to start labour anyway... good luck with that!!! haha xx 

Sorry to hear you are having bad dreams again :( I've also been having very strange vivid dreams. Last night I dreamed my neighbour was screaming his head off and had to jump out of bed and check on the kids. I hate nightmares. I get night terrors when I'm really stressed too.. those are evil! 

Doggylover I refer to steak and bj day and ask if you're sure that's what really happened??  hehehe xxx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: I wish that we had been having some rampant sex and my big whale self rolling around had broken the bed. That would be a waaay better story!

Steak and BJ day...that is every mans dream! Unfortunately for Simon...I don't cook steak :haha: 

Cherry sorry to hear you've been uncomfy today :( I've been having very, very mini period like cramps as well. Mine aren't very sore, it's annoying though as every time i think this might be it...


----------



## ukgirl23

I've also been crampy I think its ligament pain again like first trimester when we all freaked out over it then! 

Doggylover I told Aaron if I can't have steak neither can he and that was the end of that! lol  
We are huge Hell's kitchen fans though and have 2 episodes of that to watch tonight :D


----------



## melissasbump

Last pregnancy i picked up on every little cramp/twinge wondering if "this was it". Its true what they say, when it happens for real you will definatly know!


----------



## doggylover

That's good to know Melissa as at the minute every time I have a twinge I'm practically on the way to hospital!! That's why I'm hoping the waters go first, so I know what's happening!


----------



## melissasbump

I put plastic sheeting under my bed sheets at about 35 weeks last time as i was so convinced about my waters breaking whilst i was in bed (they never did) and it was so annoying used to crackle every time i moved and make me sweat more. Its coz we had a new mattress and OH didnt want me to ruin it lol, needless to say we havent bothered this time!


----------



## ukgirl23

my waters went in bed... maybe I should put a plastic sheet down :/


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i was thinking could be the start of something lol glad its not just me xxx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I'm just jealous ... Really!!! We used to DTD at least once a day (even when we wernt TTC) ... Now I try to go to bed early, so I'm asleep when Rob comes in :rofl:
So 5 times in 24 hours???? Hmmmm Kristabelle you win??!!? :shock: I don't think so :haha:[-X[-X

Gosh, you ladies that are hoping for the dramatic water scene... I truly hope it happens for you and therefore take the statistical portion of water bursting before labor! I am almost as terrified of my waters breaking at work (or in public) as I am about pooping during labor :shock: :rofl:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Kirsta DS loves being a big brother already. He is always so concerned about Scarlett and shares all his toys/snacks with her and gives her hugs and kisses. When it's nap or bedtime he always has to say goodbye or night night to her and she is the first thing he asks about when we go to get him out of his crib. He is so sweet it melts my heart how he has been with her. Wanted to say YAY!!! On reaching watermelon status soooo exciting!

Kealz trust me when I say you will do just fine bringing home baby - you sound pretty prepared to me - just throw your bags together and you'll be ready to roll! I know what you mean about being used to a toddler but it all comes flooding back, you'll be fine sweets.

Uk sorry about your feet - pop into the couch and don't get up!

Mel I can't wait it hear when you'll be meeting LO... I am dying to find out what genders you and doggy are having :happydance:

Nimbec soooo pleased for you darling little Harrison is moving right along - he will be home before you know it <3

Steph have fun (and good luck!) with the DTD this weekend fx'd it gets LO on the move - and look at you reaching watermelon status too! I have never made it to watermelon on that ticker which annoys the OCD part of me - like throwing away a grocery list without everything crossed off LOL!

Cherry I hope you start feeling better soon - only a few days til LO can safely come - hang in there!

Doggy I started labor this time with very very mild periody feelings - I even said something to my coworker the morning before that I felt like I was about to start my period (just that uncomfortable feeling before cramps really kick in) so you never know!

My waters broke (or shall I say exploded) in bed too with DS - bleurg! Although mattress was ok it mostly soaked the blankets and sheets and the pillow I had between my legs haha!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I have a 1 week old! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







416A7603-BF51-403B-A099-3C174EDA9A21-1802-00000245B4CD0931.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5









86560D77-7CAF-4BA3-81A3-F560BFEE8064-1802-00000245AA18C9CA.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Steph82

SweatPea, I cannot believe that she is 1 week already!!!!! You must be just soo proud!!!!


----------



## doggylover

5 times in 24 hours?!?! Surely that's impossible?! :rofl: we haven't even dtd 5 times in 9 months, contemplating that in 24 hours makes me feel a little &#373;eak at the knees (and not in a good way!)

Sweetpea, I am pretty sure I have done the worst thing ever - I have Scarlett on the front page as March 3rd, but if she is a week today that should be March 7th? So cute about Tommy sharing his things with her already, what a little sweetheart!! She is so gorgeous, I could just nibble her right up!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and Sweetpea, don't get my hopes up by telling me that's how your labour started :haha: now I'll be convinced!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yep doggy it was March 7th :) no worries - I hadn't even noticed at all!!


----------



## doggylover

:dohh: apologise to Scarlett for me!


----------



## ooSweetPea

LOL I will - honestly no big deal at all!!! I didn't even notice!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> 5 times in 24 hours?!?! Surely that's impossible?! :rofl: we haven't even dtd 5 times in 9 months, contemplating that in 24 hours makes me feel a little &#373;eak at the knees (and not in a good way!)
> 
> Sweetpea, I am pretty sure I have done the worst thing ever - I have Scarlett on the front page as March 3rd, but if she is a week today that should be March 7th? So cute about Tommy sharing his things with her already, what a little sweetheart!! She is so gorgeous, I could just nibble her right up!

Maybe The theory is: you shake the baby out!!!! Ahahahah


----------



## ukgirl23

Well its either that or 27 fresh ripe pinepples lol! 

maybe being a bit crampy was a coincidence sweetpea? Maybe at this point in pregnancy its normal? Im just scared of going before term so justifying it lol.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Uk I'm sure as your uterus gets this big crampiness is totally normal - I lost my plug shortly after I started feeling like that so if you haven't had anything like that yet (plug or show) I'm sure you'll keep baking for awhile! Early labor is different for everyone (as I'm sure you already know!) so I wouldn't sweat it at all!


----------



## kirstabelle

What a good big brother Tommy is! How adorable! And I can't believe Scarlett is already a week old. Thank goodness she is here though and the rest of us hormonal mamas-to-be can get our baby fix! Thank you for sharing pics with us!

Oh Steph I'm sorry your bad dreams are back. I had them all through 1st and 2nd tri and they were awful :( I had one a few nights ago but hope it was just a freak occurrence as I deffo do not want those back. 

So, luckily we did go get the car seat checked. Apparently our car seat (peg perego) is incompatible with our car. We have a subaru and something to do with the seats apparently makes it incompatible with a lot of seats. When we were installing it last night instructions said to tighten it as tight as you could get it and still have the little level thing in the correct place and so that it doesn't move any more than an inch. We thought it was okay as it moved but it was less than one inch, but apparently not, they said the way it was moving was not really safe. They had some car seats there so they installed another kind that fits in our stroller (maxi cosi mico) and it fit perfectly, and once it was installed you could really see the difference in fit, and then when I said that the baby would probably be here before the next seat check event (its only twice a month) they told us that they had been given a bunch of maxi cosi seats as part of the manufacturers training program and they said we could just keep the one they just installed! So we just got a brand new car seat for nothing! Have to go and return the other one, which shouldn't be an issue. The only annoying thing is that I already got my car seat to stroller adapters as a shower gift so now have to try to switch them out and I didn't order them nor do I have the receipt. :shrug: Going to have to get that sorted asap as well as I need those to not be a shut-in with the child. And now she will have to stay put in my belly until I get my car seat adapters :haha: Anyway, really glad we went as they gave us lots of good information in addition to the free seat. I can definitely see how those statistics of 96% of parents thinking the seat is installed correctly, when 7 out of 10 are actually installed incorrectly. Definitely recommend going to a check point if there is one in your area!

I deffo have the crampy, ligament pain and funnily enough it didn't even cross my mind that it was a labor symptom... just that it was really not comfortable!

Sorry your hoofs are back Candy. Wish I didn't live a million miles away as I have epsom salts in my cupboard for your hoofs :hugs:

Looking forward to hearing what your section date is Melissa! And to find out whether your LO is a boy or girl! I have already decided Doggy Lover is having a girl - All those sugar cravings and your dead body right-side pulse has convinced me! :haha:

Off to make a pizza pie, lovely night to all!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah and as for me being so organized, don't mistake that for knowing WTH I am doing because as Doggy Lover said I am definitely in the FTM maniac camp :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap kirstabelle that is quite scary that it wasnt in ok, even though it was meeting the requirements of moving less than an inch. Thank goodness you did go to check it. It's obviously a pretty common thing then where you live to get it checked out, we don't have anything like that here really, unless you get it checked by the people at the shop where you buy it but I wouldn't be 100% convinced by them.
Luckily we have an isofix base for ours which lets you know, by flashing green lights and beeping, when the seat and base are both installed correctly, so hopefully it won't be an issue for us.

Also :thumbup: for a free car seat!! Amazing!

Candy, I'm not sure I could handle 27 fresh pineapples, much as I love them!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow Kristabelle!! well done on getting the seat checked!! So glad they gave you one free too! 
If you live in the UK I think mothercare do the same service :) Babies r us did in Norway I'm not sure if it's the same here and midwifes can come to the car to help you when you are discharged if you need help :) x

I'm still not well :( I have infected my friend too :/ I think another friend infected me, she was telling me how she had hers for almost 3 weeks :( I done the school run feeling dizzy and on off sweating. Thank goodness it's friday!!


----------



## Cherrybump

awww uk hope you feel better soon. 

lol i dont want the trickle i want the full on gush of the waters lol. 

good thing you got carseat check hun. i want be in a car that often but defo good idea to get it check. ill be bring baby home in a car and that will be pretty much the only time as my sister hogs my parents back seats lol but thats ok with me means i can get fit by walking everywhere. 

ive got my third class today ekk. feeling better. hopes i get few more cramps lol i see them as a good sign...

ive just went to mums nickef sone pads heehee i was running out i wear them for nights only at the moment going to get thin ones fot the day... 
xxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you cherrybump.. glad you are feeling better I hope you have fun at our class today xx

I just manaaged to record Aaron singing spicegirls in the car hahahahahahahaha blackmailing time!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

doggy/cherry -- I've been having period cramps, too, but I honestly don't remember them the first time until I was in early labor! I asked my OB if they were a normal 2nd+ pregnancy BH contraction thing since I didn't remember them the first time and she said yes. She also mentioned that me being sick could make them worse but now that I'm feeling so much better, they're worse than ever! The key, I think, is just them getting more intense and closer together. :winkwink: Everyone's different but I expect to not know for sure at first if it's the real thing. But like Melissa said, chances are very good that by the time you need to know, you'll definitely know. :haha:

Melissa -- LOL about the waterproof sheet. I've been thinking about putting a bunch of puppy housetraining pads down or something. :rofl: I had so much fluid with Maisie, though, those things would've been completely useless. 

I keep thinking I need to take a huge beach towel and some adult diapers with me to work or something just in case. Even if there is very little chance of my water breaking before I know I'm in labor, I do not want to have to take a walk of shame through this huge building and up the long sidewalk and across the huge parking lot with my pants totally soaked and dripping everywhere. :haha:

As for sex to start labor... the sperm is good for ripening the cervix but the best thing to kickstart it is orgasms! Orgasm = HUGE amounts of oxytocin = labor (if you have enough oxytocin receptors laid down at the time... that's why sex/nip stim won't do anything to start labor until your body is ready). So... you don't really need your partner. :winkwink:

Steph -- I'm sure a billion people have already reassured you that by the time there's a chance you'll crap during labor, you're not going to give any kind of a shit about whether or not you do. :haha: That said, no poop for me, so swears my husband. But even if I did, I'm sure the nurses see it 100 times a week and are very discreet. You probably won't even know. :winkwink:

sweetpea -- Thank you for all of the squishy pictures! I just love her! Soooo sweet about Tommy. :cloud9:

kirstabelle -- That's amazing about the carseat!! Not sure if Babies R Us or Buy Buy Baby sells the adapters, but if they do, you can return them without a receipt for store credit, I believe. I think most people install carseats incorrectly because they install it both ways at the same time (belt and LATCH). My husband fought me on that tooth & nail with Maisie. :dohh::dohh: :dohh: Yes, hun, it MAY very well be more safe installed both ways at the same time BUT they don't test it that way so we don't know. And then he says something along the lines of, "But, physics!" And my response to that is no. One way or the other and shut up about it! :haha:

So, baby has dropped so low it's nuts. And she's dropped onto my sciatic nerve, no doubt, because ouch! I didn't have sciatica pain with Maisie so this is new fun for me. Pretty hard to walk. And by walk I of course mean waddle, because, hey, I have a 6 pound bowling ball essentially in my vag. :haha: A coworker told me yesterday I won't make it 2 more weeks. And she's our file clerk, so she's obviously an authority on the matter. :rofl: I still fully expect to go overdue, honestly.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, people def tell me that I won't care about pooping in labor... But the thought of it :shock: ... It still mortifies me hahaha

I'm so jealous that you have an expert at work, that can accurately predict your labor :dohh:. My dad does the same for me :coffee:. I'm not sure why we have to pay doctors all this money, when we have reliable sources all around us :rofl:

Kristabelle :thumbup:on the new car seat!!! Ron installed ours last weekend and now I'm worried :wacko::haha:

Candy, it's always good to have material for blackmailing... But careful, he will have some new material with this upcoming labor lol. If Rob got a video of me trying to get out of bed at night, I'm sure it would be worthy of some laughs lol.

Sarah, I love pineapple, but 27 :nope::haha:????!! I like LittleSpys idea better of not even needing to DTD :rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph82 said:


> Sarah, I love pineapple, but 27 :nope::haha:????!! I like LittleSpys idea better of not even needing to DTD :rofl:

Right? I mean, you can just take care of it every morning in the shower or something. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I love pineapple, but 27 :nope::haha:????!! I like LittleSpys idea better of not even needing to DTD :rofl:
> 
> Right? I mean, you can just take care of it every morning in the shower or something. :haha:Click to expand...

But maybe the same rule Candy mentioned for sex applies here... 5 times a day... no? :haha:

Steph, you should see if someone around you can check yours. There is an online national search thing to find places to check them. It really was worth going. We had it installed exactly how the manual says it should be, which was the most ridiculous part. They do also tell you a bunch of other stuff as well. Like how if that plastic chest restraint part isn't at their armpit level the baby could be ejected from the top of the seat in a crash :shock: Thanks for that terrifying mental image! And you're supposed to tighten the straps every single time you put them in the seat, too. I'm not sure I would trust someone who sells car seats to check it though, like how I will never again trust the car seat manual, either. I think the system here is good. Its usually police and firefighters who have done a specialist training course, so its pretty independent. I think its such a good service. Where we live everyone seems to get theirs checked :shrug: Probably because they read that same statistic I did and it made them paranoid :haha: Proof of my FTM maniac status for sure!

You dramatic ladies wanting your gushing waterfalls :haha: Gush, trickle, I don't care. I just want mine to break at the hospital so that they have to clean it up and not me :haha: I have an extra waterproof crib sheet so I am going to put that on my bed soon. Our mattress is less than a year old plus we have a memory foam thing on top as well... not interested in that getting saturated with an amniotic semen-smelling flood water :sick:

Yeah my mum said that about the poop, that they clean it up super quick and you don't even notice you did it. Which made me even more concerned about how painful this is going to be... so painful that I am going to poop in public and not notice or care. omg. I have already told DH that if it happens we are NEVER, EVER going to discuss it. Ever. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Just my not-an-expert-on-the-matter opinion, but I think if any oxytocin surge is going to work, one good one will be enough. :winkwink: If the receptors are there, it'll happen. If not, keep trying however often you like. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

IF sex were to induce labour you would need a certain amount of sperm, because sperm has a hormone/chemical in it which is used to induce labour with the pessary, that is why they say 5 times in 24 hours. Also you need a big amount of sperm to do something to the mucus plug.. eewwww haha.. 
Nipple stimulation is painful and pointless, has to be done over hours on end many times a day and doesn't really do much. 
I have tried and tested most methods and honestly none of them work, they just made me really uncomfortable. xxx

I just had the midwife she made me feel like a huge dick, I told her about my feet and the BHs and she told me I need to calm down and chill out, she said my baby isn't coming yet and I need to stop worrying.... :/ ... my blood pressure was up though so I'm admitted to hospital tomorrow for further tests. I think maybe I do need to calm down a bit, maybe I will go knit Ben a blanket to pass some of these weeks quicker. 

Kristabelle on TV here they have something called One Born Every Minute and the midwife was saying how when the babies head comes down it squeezes everything out of there (poop) like a tube of toothpaste and that most women poo! lol
When you push as the head comes down it feels like you're going to poo the bed, I was trying to get to the toilet lol. 

Steph haha do you get up like a 90 year old? lol .. I managed to get a big mac for my troubles :D 

waters trickle when you lay down, gush when you stand up ;) I also want mine to go in hospital, the smell isn't easy to get out of the matress lol.. 

Mothercare sell those absorbant bed sheet things, I'm buying a few of those :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Whew! Family has gone home and life returns to normal.... :sleep:

It's been a blast having our nephew staying with us, but mum's who are pregnant and already have a little one running around... I bow to your awesomeness! 

So far the results of my heartrate tests are fine... bloodwork was good, and ECG was ok, still waiting on the 24 hour holster results though. I think they'll be fine though too since I'm pretty convinced the heartracing episodes were stress induced, sort of like panic attacks, over school stuff and family visiting etc. 

Re: Waters breaking... I'm SO paranoid that it will happen to me in public and I'll be soaked and mortified. :wacko: I've been told that a lot of women don't have their waters break till they're at the hospital actually in labour... but that's only slightly reassuring! :haha:

I'll try to catch up properly later, hope everyone is doing well!

Oh, and SweetPea... beautiful one week old photos! She's such a cutie. :cloud9:


----------



## kealz194

Krista wow on the free carseat and omg on the one you had not fitting properly thank goodness you had it checked! 
Boo to your hoofs candy! Hope they've gone down! 
I hope everyone's doing ok! 
Think I'm joining all you ladies with the braxtons! Ive been suffering with them today omg I've never really had them but my belly is solid! 
Well today Stephen is off as he is going to see his uncle in hospital! So this morning we popped to Henry's house (soft play centre) as I can't go on with her, and weekends are packed! Omg she loved having her daddy play with her she was so happy and excited! Been a lovely morning! Got my baby shower on Sunday though I'm not holding my breath, salot of people have cancelled already and my mum does not sound overly thrilled about it but we hall see! 
And here is a long awaited bump pic at 34+3 x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz that is a gorgeous bump! Glad Paige had fun at soft play Aaron loves any excuse to go in the ball pit with them, I usually get dumped with the shoes  I'm hoping the baby shower goes well for you on sunday, its not nice that so many have cancelled or seem uninterested xxx 

readytomum - yay for normal test results!! :D Well done for surviving the family visit! now you can relax :) xxxx


----------



## kealz194

Readytomom I had to have an ECG done a while ago as my heart rate was 129 bpm!!! Even now it does it! I haven't had the results back no one has contacted me so in assuming all is ok! I just think it happens sometimes! If I have a hot bath my heart beats extra fast! Glad all went well with your nephew! Lol it is a struggle but you learn to manage and I have to say, having a lo around already takes your mind of the pregnancy! It's made it o so much quicker, felt like my pregnancy with Paige took aggggges! Lol
Thanks candy! I thought I was huge but people keep saying its quite small considering I've only got 6 weeks to go and I was a lot bigge with Paige! X


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy, whoa I guess the woman who I used to work with who predicted I wouldn't get to the end of feb has transferred to your work to annoy you about how you won't make it :dohh: just prove her wrong, because it felt so good when I left last week and the woman had to admit she'd been very wrong! :haha: not that I would ever gloat of course!
Interesting about the oxytocin surge coming from orgasm....

Steph: I'm pretty sure I will still care if I poop in labour. Plus Simon would NEVER let me live it down! And honestly, I would take 27 pineapples over dtd right now! Although I am interested in this not needing it to be sex business...

What's breaking: I have my "maternity bed sheet" on already. Basically a giant puppy training pad re-marketed. Sod's law is it'll happen when I've rolled onto dh's side of the bed! And seriously candy...the smell?! :sick:!!

Candy: screw your midwife, rude bitch :growlmad: but I'm glad you are getting the bp seen to tomorrow, hopefully it's nothing serious. 

Kealz: :thumbup: lovely bump pic! Sounds like you've had a lovely day with the family, and exciting about Sunday, anyone who cancelled wouldn't have been any fun anyway, so better off without them!

Afm, went into town today and got my nightie to wear when I am pushing this beastie out! Primarks finest :thumbup: I also treated myself to some new converse as I've needed some for ages and want to have a nice comfy pair of (clean - my current converse are filthy!) shoes for plodding about with the pram :) and when I got home my dress for my friends wedding had been delivered. A maxi dress and OMG it makes me look enormous. If I make this wedding I will need a whole pew in the church for myself!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Lol doggylover yay for primark nighties... you dont need to spend loads on something thats going to get bloody and skanked up  hehe.. I got mine on ebay for a pound :D.. Welldone for re inventing the puppy pad! Clever thinking missy!! 
Yes... the smell.... sickly sweet.. bleachy.. raw meaty smell.. sexy ;) 
My midwife was meant to call me with an appointment time too but she hasnt so Im going to have to book myself in tomorrow now :-\


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> IF sex were to induce labour you would need a certain amount of sperm, because sperm has a hormone/chemical in it which is used to induce labour with the pessary, that is why they say 5 times in 24 hours. Also you need a big amount of sperm to do something to the mucus plug.. eewwww haha..
> Nipple stimulation is painful and pointless, has to be done over hours on end many times a day and doesn't really do much.
> I have tried and tested most methods and honestly none of them work, they just made me really uncomfortable. xxx


You and I talking about 2 different things. I'm talking about oxytocin, it's the chemical that triggers labor. You're talking about prostaglandins, which "ripen" the cervix. :flower:

I personally didn't need the cervix ripening with Maisie since I was almost fully effaced and 3cm, I just needed the oxytocin. Things other than sperm also contain prostaglandins -- like EPO.

If you were being induced, think of Cervadil as the prostaglandins and pitocin as the oxytocin. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

Uh, and by "chemical" I mean hormone. I mean, it's technically a chemical but yeah... :haha:

Oxytocin makes you feel good. Pretty much anything you enjoy causes its release. Hugging, kissing, orgasm, nipple stimulation, even chocolate causes it to be released. But, of course, orgasm causes the release of a whole lot of it for most folks. :haha: Far more than nipple stimulation or chocolate.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> Lol doggylover yay for primark nighties... you dont need to spend loads on something thats going to get bloody and skanked up  hehe.. I got mine on ebay for a pound :D.. Welldone for re inventing the puppy pad! Clever thinking missy!!

For a pound?! That's something I need to take care of this coming week is to start getting my bag put together. I haven't even begun. :dohh: I know I need to buy some sort of night-gown, and I would like to get a few button down PJ tops since I don't have anything like that either. 

I also need to suck it up and finally buy a nursing bra or two... they're just so uncomfortable and ridiculous looking and because my cup size hasn't really increased yet I have no idea what size to buy either. I guess maybe I'll hold off a little longer on the bra part. :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol wow putting ideas in my head to get me going..

I mention to midwife i was getting period pains she thinks it could be the start of something but doesnt want me to go to early lol. So i guess i need to hold off a bit :( as long as im past 37 weeks i dont really mind when i go lol I walked home form class today which was such an effort glad to be sat on my butt right now chilling out lol. I think ill try anything as from next week to get myself ready.


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I can't believe your MV!!! What the heck is her problem?!? She's not currently 8 months pregnant and feeling what you are feeling! Saying "calm down" is just as effective as: "your huge"! Thanks for nothing dipshit :growlmad:

I would venture to say, that a 90 year old would have much more grace when getting out of bed :haha:. For me, it's more like a rocking motion to gain enough momentum to get half way up... Then I have to grab for a bed sheet, bed frame, or dog, to help get me up all the way :rofl:!!! It really is rather pathetic at the moment :haha:

ReadytoMum, so glad all the tests came back fine! That is very reassuring!! I'm in awe of all these pregnant mommies with kids as well. I can barely take care of myself... Let alone another human being lol

Sarah, agreed on the pineapple beating the sex thing lol! 

Kealz, lovely bump :flower:

I'm not sure who mentioned the ballpit, but I have heard some horror stories about the cleanliness level of those things :shock:. I guess they don't get cleaned much (not sure where I got this information) and it is not unheard of, to find little kids poo and other lovey treats :sick:

Semen smelling amniotic fluid??? Yes please???! :nope: :sick:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Yes... the smell.... sickly sweet.. bleachy.. raw meaty smell.. sexy ;)

Raw meaty? :shock::shock: :sick: 

And yes, I refuse to spend too much money on something I will potentially poop on!!! 



LittleSpy said:


> Oxytocin makes you feel good. Pretty much anything you enjoy causes its release. Hugging, kissing, orgasm, nipple stimulation, even chocolate causes it to be released. But, of course, orgasm causes the release of a whole lot of it for most folks. :haha: Far more than nipple stimulation or chocolate.

What I read here is "eating lots of chocolate puts you into labour". And I take that as the gospel truth as you are avery knowledgable lady, so I am off to stuff my face!

Cherry, fingers crossed your pains are the start of something, but that that something won't happen until after the 37 week marks.

Readytomum, do you guys have H&M in Canada? I got my nursing bras there, and the black one really isn't so ugly! Plus I got my first set in 34B so they do ones for smaller chested ladies like us too:thumbup:

Steph: poo in ball pits??! I will not be going to any soft play centres anytime in the near future then :sick: and I am the same when getting up - dog's collar is a god send for heaving myself up (yes, he gets strangled, but he can just suck it up!)


----------



## LittleSpy

Doggylover, it's probably better if you eat it while having an orgasm, though. :winkwink:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Yes... the smell.... sickly sweet.. bleachy.. raw meaty smell.. sexy ;)
> 
> Raw meaty? :shock::shock: :sick:
> 
> And yes, I refuse to spend too much money on something I will potentially poop on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Oxytocin makes you feel good. Pretty much anything you enjoy causes its release. Hugging, kissing, orgasm, nipple stimulation, even chocolate causes it to be released. But, of course, orgasm causes the release of a whole lot of it for most folks. :haha: Far more than nipple stimulation or chocolate.Click to expand...
> 
> What I read here is "eating lots of chocolate puts you into labour". And I take that as the gospel truth as you are avery knowledgable lady, so I am off to stuff my face!
> 
> Cherry, fingers crossed your pains are the start of something, but that that something won't happen until after the 37 week marks.
> 
> Readytomum, do you guys have H&M in Canada? I got my nursing bras there, and the black one really isn't so ugly! Plus I got my first set in 34B so they do ones for smaller chested ladies like us too:thumbup:
> 
> Steph: poo in ball pits??! I will not be going to any soft play centres anytime in the near future then :sick: and I am the same when getting up - dog's collar is a god send for heaving myself up (yes, he gets strangled, but he can just suck it up!)Click to expand...

Poor Cody is only 10lbs :rofl: but hey... He needs to do his part!!!! 

As for the chocolate, I was reading the same as you :haha:... Clearly, it's what makes you the most happy!! Chocolate makes me really happy = labor starter!!! Lol


----------



## doggylover

These babies will be out in no time! I'll be obese, granted, but at least the baby will be out!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg hahahahaha Im laughing so hard right now!! Steph I dont rock but more of a sideways shuffle kind of dracula sit up and then use the bed post to pull up on.. then I hobble out of the room like his head is already out! Hahaha
doggylover you are so funny!! Yes you dont want to be pooping on satin or silk hahaha.. also I prefer nighties last time I went in in my pjs and the midwife practically atripped me completely off!! It was like... hey... get naked... lol not this time!!! 

My midwife seemed nicer when she called me this evening to tell me Im booked in tomorrow from half ten.. apparently she found blood in my urine sample... I swear if I have one more uti with this pregnancy I might scream!!! This is a rare occassion where Im hoping she is wrong! so high bp and blood in my wee.. doesnt sound good does it... 

Chocolate and orgasms.... who said pregnancy was hard work??? Lol I do that already though :p 

Aaron tried it on with me today and I said no go get in a cold shower you pervert and he went.... its rapin tiiiiime... omg so funny!! lol but since Ive been saying no its like he wants it more!


----------



## Steph82

^^^ good thing it only works when the time is right because I would have birthed this child at 4 weeks if chocolate was the trigger :rofl:


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> Omg hahahahaha Im laughing so hard right now!! Steph I dont rock but more of a sideways shuffle kind of dracula sit up and then use the bed post to pull up on.. then I hobble out of the room like his head is already out! Hahaha
> doggylover you are so funny!! Yes you dont want to be pooping on satin or silk hahaha.. also I prefer nighties last time I went in in my pjs and the midwife practically atripped me completely off!! It was like... hey... get naked... lol not this time!!!
> 
> My midwife seemed nicer when she called me this evening to tell me Im booked in tomorrow from half ten.. apparently she found blood in my urine sample... I swear if I have one more uti with this pregnancy I might scream!!! This is a rare occassion where Im hoping she is wrong! so high bp and blood in my wee.. doesnt sound good does it...
> 
> Chocolate and orgasms.... who said pregnancy was hard work??? Lol I do that already though :p
> 
> Aaron tried it on with me today and I said no go get in a cold shower you pervert and he went.... its rapin tiiiiime... omg so funny!! lol but since Ive been saying no its like he wants it more!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: the crowning baby walk :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
<-- so guilty of that.. Especially at night :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

hahahahaha I'm glad Aaron is asleep when I get up and at work in the morning when I get up... I had to get Connie put my socks on this morning!!! SPD means I can barely lift my left leg up after sleeping..


----------



## kealz194

Aww candy I know how you feel with the SPD! I'm suffering with it too! The other day walking in the snow to the docs and back, was fine, until and sat down! I couldn't get back up again!!!! I was in pure agony and in tears! Has your mw said anything about it? I asked mine and she just said she would refer me to the hospital where they talk to you about how to ease it! :( these babies cannot come soon enough hey?! Lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

they offered me physio for it but there is a waiting time of 2-3 weeks and by then there's no point really, it really isn't nice! I can't imagine walking in the snow with it!! I barely make the school run anymore :( are you going for the hospital appointment? xx


----------



## kealz194

It depends how long they take to get back to me. My midwife said could be a few weeks, and I'm possibly being induced in 4 weeks anyway so I think I'll just play it by ear! It's awful!!! The other night i woke up desperate for the toilet and thought I was gonna wet myself coz I couldn't turn to get out of bed! Had I wake Stephen up to help me coz I just couldn't :( joys of pregnancy! Lol looking forward to having my lil man here and being able to move faster than a snail!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies! You guys crack me up! Some of the things discussed on here is so funny! Lol. Thanks everyone for your kind words and well wishes with Riley. I'm definately very happy about the outcome of his appointment and he actually said "eat" yesterday!! Very exciting for a boy that says nothing. Typical that the word he says is associated with food! That's Riley for ya! Lol. Ukgirl- thankyou so much for telling me about your son and speech therapy. It really helps to hear other peoples experiences and improvements etc, so thanks Hun. xx Now on to waters breaking, lol. You girls wanting the dramatic gush are so funny. I actually had it happen twice and didn't like it! My first went in bed at midnight, thought I'd peed myself. My second my partner and I were discussing it. He said " your waters haven't even broken yet (40weeks +3 days) I stood up and they broke, lol. I say he jinxed me. With Riley I was already 8cm and in hospital. I have a feeling I'll probably be in labour this time before they break. Afm- yesterday I had my mw appointment and everything was brilliant! My blood pressure hasn't even gone up!! Though when I asked about the period cramping she said it was odd that I had it because it's due to stretching and usually happens just with your first. I'm not sure how correct this is. She also said once in labour it's very important I tell them that last time I had a PPH so they can fix up the drip ready to go. I'm starting to freak out a bit!! Well I'm off to clean as my sisters and their partners are coming for a BBQ today. Hope everybody has a lovely weekend! :)


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah I heard they frequently find pee and vomit in the ball pits and foam pits as well. 

Its sort of ironic that copious amounts of chocolate and orgasms would lead to the worst pain of your life... :cry: I can't believe chocolate would betray me like that!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah, and meant to say that's great news about your tests coming back good Ready to Mum. Hope your monitor ones are fine too. And I wanted to say about the nursing bra thing, you could always just get the stretchy no-underwire sleep type ones at first as those will be good for when everything swells up and you are not a normal size. And those just come in S,M,L etc so you don't need to worry about cup sizes. I got a couple of those for hospital just so that I have a bit of support and can put pads and hot cold/ packs in them if I get leaky or have a lot of pain. I think I mentioned before that I like those Momamia ones from Pea in the Pod. I got a second of those today as ATM I am busting out of my old bras and absolutely hating anything with wires. Those are so stretchy and the back expands so much that I think they would fit well even through engorgement and what not. They are a bit more $ though, but the sleep bras are usually not very much at all. Hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz howcome they are thinking of inducing you in 4 weeks??

Kirstyrich glad all is going well and hope you have a lovely bbq with the family :) xx

Kristabelle my friends little girl found a huge kitchen knife in a ball pit near us, when she took it to management they didn't seem too bothered and when she asked how often they cleaned the pits they said 2 times a year!!! you would think it would be more often right?! 

so quick question.. a girl on my facebook has just had her baby and he uploads pictures of him calling him sexy... would you/have you ever referred to your child as ''sexy''? 
Personally I don't like it. Kids are not sexy at all! :/


----------



## kealz194

Because of the gestational diabetes, they don't want him gettin too big, at 32 weeks he weighed 4 lb 7oz... Lol so they said usually around 38 weeks will be a good time to induce, which I don't mind! 
Omg about the knife in the ball pit!!!! That's awful!!! 
And the sexy thing is weird I agree!


----------



## kirstabelle

There are loads of words to describe babies, sexy's not one of them. That rubs me the wrong way, too.

OMG at knife in the ball pit! That would be a mega suing they would get here in the US, I bet. And the cleaning 2 times per year is feral! Kids are lovely, but grubby creatures! Imagine if you only cleaned your house 2 times per year, the authorities would be after you! It reminds me of a thread I read on a pregnancy forum about whether or not its okay to eat soft serve ice cream and some guy was saying it was perfectly safe because he used to work at Carvel and they cleaned the machines once a week. Once a week!! All that milk spinning through full of sugar freezing and melting, sitting overnight, freezing and melting and then you only clean the machines once a week! Bleurgh! Needless to say I have not had any carvel soft serve since then!


----------



## doggylover

I am truly disgusted by the dirt of society right now :haha: honestly some of those stories are scary and gross and mean my child will never be allowed soft serve ice cream or to play in ball pits..........or they will be wearing a hazmat suit while they do the latter!!

And sexy to describe a baby? No no no. That is so weird :huh:

Also, Kealz, at my 33 week scan (according to the hospital) my LO was measuring 5lbs. Now terrified that they are going to be a humongous brute if they are inducing you early and your LO is smaller than that :cry:


----------



## Cherrybump

You ladies sure do know how to crack us up lol 

Rolling out of bed. I have to roll onto my side and somehow swing my legs around before using the backs of my arms to sit up lol. Have to sit there for a minute before standing up completely lol...

Ooooh no i want chocolate :| lol might just grab some tomorrow when i go to mums house :D. 

Cant believe im 37 weeks tomorrow i remember joining this site at 6 weeks lol time has defo flowen right past.

I will never put my kid in one of those pits that pretty minging and did i read there was a knife in one heck no thats so wrong.

I would never call a baby sexy. What is the world coming to. cute, gorgeous etc but not sexy. :|

Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## ukgirl23

My friend went to the local paper about the knife... the play area refused to close for cleaning. My daughter is invited to a party there next weekend and Im unsure if I should let her go or not :/ 
I didnt think it was nice to call a baby sexy.. I see so many mums doing it. 

I went to hospital this morning.. my bp and urine all come back normal :) Im booked back in for next saturday as a check up. 

We were put in the actual delivery room with the kids.. it was lovely in there.. When the mw went out to test my urine we told the kids she had gone to get Benson hahahahhahaa they believed us!!! 

Doggylover Im surr your baby will be a good size.. apparently 8lbs is the norm now for babies born full term so 5lbs sounds about right xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah midwife thinks mines will be an 8 pounder to lol but people have said not to listen to midwife as they were told the same thing but their babies were smaller :s so paige better not getting much bigger lol others i dunno how ill get her out xxx


----------



## Vicyi

Hey. Just popping by to say :hi: Little Eliza is still in neonatal as she was 5+2weeks early and only weighed 4lb 13oz but seems to be doing ok for the min. Lots of luck and healthy vibes sent to the rest of you :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Vicyi she looks absolutely gorgeous in your little profile pic!! What a little cutie! I'm so glad that she is doing well and hope she continues to do so xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww she is such a little cutie :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Vicyi said:


> Hey. Just popping by to say :hi: Little Eliza is still in neonatal as she was 5+2weeks early and only weighed 4lb 13oz but seems to be doing ok for the min. Lots of luck and healthy vibes sent to the rest of you :hugs:

So glad to hear she is doing well! I hope you are as well xx

Candy, glad your tests were all clear and :rofl: at you telling the kids they were away to get Benson!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Looks like my period pains are back again. Taken some paracetamol to help ease the pain a little its all in the front. Saying that i never get period pains in my back like ive noticed some girls posting they have.


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump I usually get those pains when I need a poo now :/ I'm not sure if its pressure of that or not lol xx


----------



## TeAmo

OMG it has taken me an agggeee to catch up! Candy alerted me to the new arrivals so I needed to come on and COOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :) :flower: Ive just read through everything from the 7th March! :sleep:



ooSweetPea said:


> Scarlett Lynn born 3 7 2012 @ 7:30pm 6 lbs 2 oz 17 inches.
> 
> Went from 5-10 in about 45 mins after midwife broke waters, 3 pushes. No tears at all! Made it without any pain relief but let me tell you I had just asked the nurse for stadol to take the edge off and she barely made it back to the room in time for the baby! Was in the tub and just made it back to the bed in time. Flopped down and pushed her out, even guided her head out with my own hands which was amazing. She is also nursing great which I am thrilled about <3
> 
> Here's the only pic on my phone right now!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/6656A882-5F7E-4E84-8F74-92A2C815B80F-2041-0000021E5E1CBF27.jpg


Huge congrats hun!! Cant believe these babies are coming already! :happydance:



ukgirl23 said:


> Today I've packed most of my hospital bag I still need to buy a few items but here is what I've put in..
> 
> Baby:
> 
> Nappies
> Wipes
> 3 pairs socks, hats, mittens
> 3 pairs pjs and 3 bodies,
> Going home outfit
> Pram suit
> knitted Blanket
> towel
> 4 muslins
> shampoo, bodywash and nappy cream
> little giraffe teddy me and Aaron brought for him
> baby on board panda teddy for car on way home (lol)
> 
> Me labour:
> 
> 1 night dress
> hand held fan
> plastic bag for dirty/wet clothes
> 
> Me after labour:
> Towel
> maternity pads and breast pads
> shower gel, shampoo, spray ect
> 2 pj bottoms
> 2 pj tops
> Going home outfit <3 yay normal clothes!!
> toothpaste
> toothbrush
> hairbrush and ties
> socks
> huge pants
> nursing bras
> dressing gown and flip flops
> Aaron's shower gel, toothbrush and spray
> .

You are such a good girl! I am packing mine today.... without a doubt... :coffee:



ukgirl23 said:


> I brought a test for that bacteria that you need antibiotics for in labour.. gcb? Cant remember anyway I am 35 weeks tomorrow so I can take it from tomorrow and took it out to have a look at what it onvolves... there was a dice in there!!!! Seriously!!!! A dice???!!!!! I was like omg lol hahaha! Not sure wht thats about but ah well.
> 
> x

I had no clue you could buy them! Where from?



ukgirl23 said:


> Yes!! Kristabelle thats the one! Lol.. they dont do it routinely in my area we have to buy our own £35 that bloody test is costing me!! Thats half of our weekly food budget :/ I hoep yours comes back negative xx

It ridiculous we dont get it here. When I was in having Campbell they took a swab from under my armpit and up my nose. They have to do it for every person admitted to hospital to test for MSRA virus. This test costs them £5 a go... the MW said since she has worked there they have had two cases found... in like 10 years. Now however, they find out waaaay after birth and mostly by accident that mothers are positive for group strep and which could potentially be fatal to the new baby yet no money is spent on this?!!? Just backwards. :growlmad:



melissasbump said:


> Well ladies.. heres the update you have been waiting for!
> Nimbec has her little boy!!!
> 
> Baby Harrison is here, weighing 6lb 3oz of gorgeousness. Hes currently in SCBU due to breathing difficulties they think its fluid he just needs to get back up but other than that all good.
> Nimbec only just gone back to the ward, shes still nauseaus from the surgery but says she is one very happy mommy!!!
> 
> She also asks everyone not to post anything on facebook as yet as not been announced!
> 
> Yay so happy for you Nimbec!!! xx

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!! Great news. Sorry to hear he hasnt been well. I hope he is now on the mend xxx



nimbec said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts & lovely words it means a lot!!!! It's really tough but hey ho I just have to ride out the storm :)
> 
> I have a bit I news - I've had my first cuddle and it was amazing!!!
> 
> I've attached a picture of him in his pod in the incubator :) he looks really cute curled up, plus he is spending lots of time on his tummy to drain this fluid - which he loves!! I know out if hospital you can't really do this but I fear that he may end up having to sleep a bit on his front only when I'm watching as he loves it so much lol
> 
> He ha responded well to antibiotics but still a long way to go - he will be in for a good 2-3 weeks but that's ok as long as he gets better!
> 
> Sorry it's a one sided post I'm exhausted and as Melissa said I may not be on much for a few days as things are so busy here.
> 
> Thinking of you all!!!

I hope that cuddle was amazing! I have no doubt it was. oooh baby smell is the best. I cant wait to hold my girlie. xx



ukgirl23 said:


> I have a huge issue with red raspberry leaf tea.. I drank it with Connie to try and get things moving... it made me so sick I had to go to hospital for the niht with contraction that stopped after a few hours... totally hate the stuff now lol.

Yeah I think its worthless too. 



doggylover said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> I kid you not- they CHANGED MY DUE DATE AGAIN!!!!! But the situation is now that I am "officially" due April 3rd (plucked out of their ass) but they will not let me go past 10th before they induce me!!
> 
> So at the longest that's four weeks today!!!

Thats nuts!!!!! They're ridiculous. Least you know baby will be here by mid month! xx



Vicyi said:


> :hi: just to let you know baby Eliza was born on tues morning at 6.14am <3

Whoop whoop! Another bubby!! xxx



Steph82 said:


> It's not dog breath (as that truly IS gross :haha:)... Its puppy breath! They have a very distinct smell in the very beginning and it is just delicious ahahaha!

I soooooooo know what you mean! lovely smell hehehe 



melissasbump said:


> Hi ladies just a quick one from me as im feeling like poop today!
> 
> Had an update from Nimbec re Harrison..
> He is slowly improving which is great, interestingly they think Nimbecs dates were out and he was a 34/35 week baby as that is how he is presenting. Nimbec said she always thought she was a week out but no one would listen!l
> He made need some light therapy but if not will be out of the incubator today and in a cot in SCBU.
> Now all the fluid has gone he weighs 5.14 pounds and opened his eyes properly for the 1st time today! All well with Nimbec, she is just knackered lol which is completly understandable!
> 
> So glad things are looking up for you both! xx

Yay Harrison!!! you go boy! xx



ukgirl23 said:


> my waters went in bed... maybe I should put a plastic sheet down :/

I said to OH... I think we need to tarpoline the bed. hahaha :happydance: Just in case! Its new! I dont want my memory foam ruined. lol




doggylover said:


> I am truly disgusted by the dirt of society right now :haha: honestly some of those stories are scary and gross and mean my child will never be allowed soft serve ice cream or to play in ball pits..........or they will be wearing a hazmat suit while they do the latter!!
> 
> And sexy to describe a baby? No no no. That is so weird :huh:

I dont let Cam go in ball pits not because I have worried about dangerous things in there but i am paranoid about the dirt!! I highly doubt they are emptied and sanitised. :wacko:



Vicyi said:


> Hey. Just popping by to say :hi: Little Eliza is still in neonatal as she was 5+2weeks early and only weighed 4lb 13oz but seems to be doing ok for the min. Lots of luck and healthy vibes sent to the rest of you :hugs:

Aww yay Eliza! Hope she gets to come home shortly xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I poop so much lately lol sometimes i feel bit constipated. Oh the joys lol x


----------



## TeAmo

^^^ OMG so sorry girls. That was one mammoth post!! hahahaha oops. I needed to catch up though ;)

So me... well Friday was my LAST DAY AT WORK!!! YIPPPEEE... so now you can betcha bottom I will not be missing out on this thread! You will all become my guilty pleasure and the reason my child is neglected haahah. 

I have been discharged from consultant care as water level is now normal. I dont feel like this baby is going to stick around until due date though. She feels big and heavy! 

House is in disarray still. Need to get the decorating done and everything sorted. It is doing my head in!!! I also havent packed my bags yet. I am going to do it this weekend! 

xxx


----------



## doggylover

Ugh cherry I hope you aren't feeling too sore. 

TeAmo:happydance: for no more work!! Fingers crossed your lo won't keep you hanging round too long then if you are feeling her being big at the minute! Sounds like you will have plenty to keep you busy until lo does arrive though.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yay for mat leave lol.

Im not to sure hun. Just kinda of a mild like cramp lol. Ive had to go on the ball. I know its a good sign but it annoying. xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

TeAmo, I got my GBS test from medisave online, you order the test and take it yourself, then send it back with card details or a cheque for £35 and get your results within 3 days by text and they send a letter to your midwife. 
Horrayy for no more consultant care!! xx

Cherrybump I had really bad period type pains and went to the toilet and had an upset tummy, I was thinking how hard it was to distinguish the different between upset tummy pains and period cramps. Maybe your constipation has something to do with it? Have you tried Fybogel? xx 

I've spent the day washing Ben's clothes :D I have been meaning to do it for ages now but the washing bin is always full so today I thought no I'll wash their uniform hang that up then wash Ben's stuff or it wont get done!! it's amazing how much fits on one airer too :D


----------



## TeAmo

yahooooo for mat leave! :)

Wow, could you have GBS one pregnancy and not another then?

I am washing baby clothes today too. Most of the stuff we have for baby girl is brand new cause I simply couldnt resist. However, my SIL has twin girls and has dropped a ton of stuff off for us. I am not sure we will use most of it but im washing anyway, then I'll choose some xx


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh you can develop GBS between pregnancies, they swabbed in early labour with my other two and got results immediately but they say here 5 weeks before birth gives best results.
We got given loads of clothing too and brought a load I had to send a few things to charity though as he would never have used all of it lol x


----------



## kirstabelle

TeAmo said:


> Wow, could you have GBS one pregnancy and not another then?

Yep you can. My friend tested negative first baby and positive second baby. That's her last baby so no more GBS tests to compare. But they test you every single pregnancy. I know you can also do things to lower GBS like eat fermented foods and stuff like that :shrug: I'm not bothering, I will feel better now with the antibiotics knowing that she's safe. I'm so surprised they don't even test in the UK. My MW said normal protocol here is that you have to come to the hospital right away as soon as your waters break to get on the antibiotics and if you're not contracting they start you on induction drugs. I feel like that's quite serious action which is why I'm surprised they don't even test there. Anyway, my MW are a bit more laid back and said yeah if your waters break without contractions you need to come in and get started on antibiotics but if I'm contracting and progressing I can labor at home for a bit. Although having said all that, the chances of a baby being infected if their mother is GBS positive is only 1 in 200 which is quite low... but if you get tested and are positive and are treated with antibiotics its 1 in 4000... I feel better about those stats personally.

Vicyi she is so little and lovely! Thinking good thoughts and hope she is out of NICU and with her mama at home soon! :hugs:

TeAmo, glad you are back and will be able to be on more frequently soon- yay for mat leave!! 

AFM - things are definitely changing for me in the last few days. I have loads and loads of BH's now and some are a bit sore. I was having them every few mins last night all through dinner and all the way until bedtime. But I was able to go to sleep so figured I wouldn't worry about them. Plus at last weeks MW appt she said that was great that I was getting lots. I also have that low front period pain feeling others are having. Even though it is all a bit uncomfortable I am trying to think of it positively. Hopefully it means things are progressing and I won't still be pregnant at 43 weeks :haha: Sort of makes me excited actually! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol ive managed to go to the loo ok.. Defo period pains its fade off for now. Im going to chill to some movies lol I know the new fast 6 is out in may so ill watch them from the start lol xx


----------



## TeAmo

kirstabelle said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> Wow, could you have GBS one pregnancy and not another then?
> 
> Yep you can. My friend tested negative first baby and positive second baby. That's her last baby so no more GBS tests to compare. But they test you every single pregnancy. I know you can also do things to lower GBS like eat fermented foods and stuff like that :shrug: I'm not bothering, I will feel better now with the antibiotics knowing that she's safe. I'm so surprised they don't even test in the UK. My MW said normal protocol here is that you have to come to the hospital right away as soon as your waters break to get on the antibiotics and if you're not contracting they start you on induction drugs. I feel like that's quite serious action which is why I'm surprised they don't even test there. Anyway, my MW are a bit more laid back and said yeah if your waters break without contractions you need to come in and get started on antibiotics but if I'm contracting and progressing I can labor at home for a bit. Although having said all that, the chances of a baby being infected if their mother is GBS positive is only 1 in 200 which is quite low... but if you get tested and are positive and are treated with antibiotics its 1 in 4000... I feel better about those stats personally.
> 
> Vicyi she is so little and lovely! Thinking good thoughts and hope she is out of NICU and with her mama at home soon! :hugs:
> 
> TeAmo, glad you are back and will be able to be on more frequently soon- yay for mat leave!!Click to expand...

Normally here if your waters break they ask you to come in so they can confirm they have gone. They then send you home to wait for contractions for 24-48 hours. If no contractions then you begin induction. if you get contractions naturally they dont admit you to hospital until you are in active labour which means at least 4 cms dilated unless they can tell you are in need of pain relief. 

However, there are variations to this of course. Last time round for me my waters went, they check me as above and thought there was meconium in them. I was to be induced asap that night. However when induction was about to start the midwife was sure my waters were running clear. The meconium had been misdiagnosed. They still kept me in for 48 hours instead of sending me home just in case. I was induced two days later via drip. 

oh I forgot to add, at no point are you tested for GBS. They only detect it normally if they have taken a sample for any reason and its picked up. My friend was GBS positive. They were meant to give her antibiotics during labour and didnt. Her and baby were readmitted to hospital two days after birth because they were both sick.

:coffee:


----------



## kirstabelle

That's what I mean. Everything is the same as what you said above here, but only if you are GBS negative. Then you have to go straight in and get the antibiotics and start being induced. When they said that to me I thought that was pretty aggressive, so obviously they think it is pretty serious. Which is why I'm surprised they don't test there for GBS. It just seems like opposite land that in one place you don't even get tested and in the other it seems serious :shrug:


----------



## TeAmo

yeah exactly. They'll never know here that you have it before waters go though. rubbish.


----------



## doggylover

My SIL had a friend whose waters went, and she rang and was told she could stay at home, which she did. She stayed until she was 9cm, and when she went in her baby ended up being still born because she was gbs positive and because they don't test here nobody knew. And last week I heard a spry about a woman whose baby boy was born and contracted meningitis because she had been gbs positive and nobody knew. It's scary. I know it's rare, and my brother (Dr) has reassured me it is very unlikely anything will go wrong if I even am gbs pos, but knowing those two stories it's hard not to worry.

And when I asked my mw about testing she said it isn't done, and they wouldn't treat you if you got the test done privately :huh: because it's not nhs policy here. Oh brilliant, thanks for the top notch care nhs. So glad I pay my taxes for this....


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo, good to have you back!! :thumbup:
I'm not sure how you managed to read all the backlog lol... I would have skipped to the last 2 days... Especially considering some of the ramblings we come up with on here :haha:
Sarah, can you test privately and have your brother prescribe you antibiotics if you test positive? I know the chances are slim, but why take the risk? :shrug:

Over here they are extra careful with everything, because they are so worried about lawsuits. 

My aunt died after childbirth 14 years ago because of a streptococcus infection that was encapsulated in her uterus. When she had her c-section, it was released into the body and no one bothered to test. This was back in Germany but I still can't believe they wouldn't try antibiotics if there is a fever after birth :nope:


----------



## doggylover

I think they only start the antibiotics when you are in labour, and he isn't in my hospitals labour ward so he wouldn't be able to, otherwise we definitely would as he enjoys a bit of home medicating :haha: 

At least I have the knowledge that as a FTM I will be kept in at least 24 hours so hopefully if either of us starts to feel unwell it'll be treated ASAP. 

Ugh, that feeling when you eat a whole pile of sweets and your teeth feel about easy to crumble...I have that. And the baby is going bananas on the sugar high :haha:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I think they only start the antibiotics when you are in labour, and he isn't in my hospitals labour ward so he wouldn't be able to, otherwise we definitely would as he enjoys a bit of home medicating :haha:
> 
> At least I have the knowledge that as a FTM I will be kept in at least 24 hours so hopefully if either of us starts to feel unwell it'll be treated ASAP.
> 
> Ugh, that feeling when you eat a whole pile of sweets and your teeth feel about easy to crumble...I have that. And the baby is going bananas on the sugar high :haha:

Did it make you happy enough to induce labor??? :haha:
If not... Eat more!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

The antibiotics as far as I'm aware have to run by drip for a minimum of 5 hours so if your baby comes before 5 hours are completed he or she has to stay for another 24 hours for tests and further antibiotics. Scary! 
My waters with Lucas went 3 days before I had him, They went but I didn't have strong enough contractions until a day or 2 later, they kept sending me home after testing negative for GBS so we waited home and they told us to come back if nothing has happened after the 3rd day and they will induce me with the drip, I ended up going in the night before and only just making it up the stairs and into bed before he come out. It was too late for anything. We had to stay for 3 days in intensive care to monitor for infection because when your waters have gone infections are likely to happen. 

I don't understand how they say when your waters have gone you shouldnt get into water, just shower, but you can give birth in a birthing pool??? In Norway I opted for the pool but 1 I got there too late and 2 my waters had gone so was refused. But here it seems on OBEM they can deliver in the pool :/ 

I'm getting nervous now after being in the delivery suit today and seeing all the equipment, it's more.... clinical..... than I'm used to. I feel like I might die during labour, I know that's stupid and probably down to hormones but omg they had CPR buttons on the beds and lap pads! :/ scary stuff!! 

doggylover it's hard to ignore the horror stories during pregnancy isnt it! I agree about the NHS, they should pay for the test to be done, they do so many other less important tests why miss out one of the most important??? 

steph I'm glad they are extra careful where you are :) xx

I just ate a whole tub of fudge brownie b&js mmmmm it was amazaballs


----------



## LittleSpy

I was positive for GBS with Maisie and was really surprised when they tested me again this pregnancy. I was under the impression once a carrier, always a carrier, and my OB confirmed she agrees. But it's protocol to test every time. She said if I test negative this time, it's my choice to have antibiotics or not but we agree I'll have them regardless because just because I test negative at 36 weeks doesn't mean I won't be positive again by the time baby is born. :wacko: Despite this discussion, I still had to have the test. :dohh: :haha:

Here they just said they want 4 hours for the antibiotics. Had my first labor been natural and started at home, I would've gone to the hospital (based on my level of discomfort) at least 5-6 hours before she was born. It can be different every time, for sure, but I feel like they'll have plenty of times to get the antibiotics in me even with laboring at home as long as I'd like.

I realized I wasn't clear. Just because you test negative doesn't mean you're not a carrier. You could test negative at 36 weeks and have the bacteria present again by the time you deliver. But I think the chances of complications even if you are positive are very, very small. Just good to prevent them if they can. My OB said "It would really make more sense to do a rapid results GBS test when you come to the hospital in labor..." Then proceeded to say those tests aren't accurate or don't exist. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

well they do exist because I had my GBS test in Norway when I went into assessment before delivery suit and got my results back within the hour. I think it depends on if your hospital has the labs to process that test or not. 
Usually if you test negative it's not really necessary to retest for 5 more weeks but yeh it can still change.


----------



## kirstabelle

I think its terrible they won't give you antibiotics even if you go and do your own test! Fine in they don't want to pay for it, but you should be allowed to opt to pay for it yourself if that is what you want. You couldn't really bring your own antibiotics though as I'm pretty sure they have to be IV antibiotics for this. Since there is the time limit and all I don't think oral antibiotics would be quick enough. My hospital does 4 hrs as well, but my MW said essentially what your doctor said Little Spy that as long as I am having contractions then I can stay home and they will monitor by phone based on how I am progressing and tell me when to come in. The doula we have is also an apprentice home birth midwife, so I feel pretty good that they will all get me to the hospital in time to safely get antibiotics. They keep you in for 48hrs here so if I did somehow manage to not get the antibiotics 4 hrs before then we would be there anyway for tests and any other treatment we might need. I also read the same thing Little Spy just said about how you can test negative after, and I think even if I test negative next pregnancy I will still want the antibiotics as well. Those stories about mamas and babies getting sick are so frightening, I wouldn't want to risk it :nope:

I asked if I could still go in the tub and everything and MW said yes definitely. I will be on antibiotics anyway, so I can see why it would be allowed for me. Maybe it is related to how they clean the pools and things? Like if your waters broke you couldn't get in a public swimming pool (or a ball pit :haha:) but the pools and tubs at the hospitals and birth centers must be kept very clean I would imagine :shrug: 

Returned the car seat today and sent the car seat adapters back to the place they came from to be switched with the new ones I need now. Getting things checked off the list every day! At this point though its all really minor things that wouldn't actually matter if they weren't done before baby gets here. But I still feel really good checking the things off. I assume that is related to my nesting brain :haha:


----------



## doggylover

I am now shutting my ears (eyes?!) to all of this scary labour talk. At 13 days away from my due date (and totally desperate for lo to get here) I am still in denial about the whole thing!!

Steph: sadly the sweets did not put me into labour- must get straight back onto the chocolate!! They did give lo enough energy that I thought he/she was gonna burst out through the belly button though!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I was allowed to labor in tub after my waters broke - and since I went into labor before getting swabbed I got the antibiotics too. As long as I didn't get the IV site wet (was in my hand) the midwife was fine with me getting in the tub :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Welcome back TeAmo!

The GBS testing is pretty routine here... I'll be tested for it in the next few weeks sometime. My Dr. explained that they don't do anything about it now, they just need to know if it's positive to start antibiotics once labour starts, at least 4 hours before baby is born. Thankfully it's all covered under our healthcare system too, so it's not an out of pocket expense!

My plan to go shopping today to get stuff for my hospital bag was totally thwarted. I had a coffee date this morning with a "mom-to-be" from the forum I signed up for, and then I had to go pick up DH's race kit for the St. Paddy's Day 5km Race tomorrow. It took me 45 MINUTES to find the freaking pick-up location. So I'm just wandering around outside up and down the road (while it's snowing) and then wandering around lost inside the PATH system (like an underground tunnel system that runs all over downtown with shops etc. in it) and then back outside again. By the time I finally found it I was ready to have a total meltdown. So I bought some Cheetos at the drug store and went home to have a nap instead of finishing my errands. :wacko:

I went out to see a movie tonight though, and that was fun. We went to see Oz The Great and Powerful. It was very enjoyable, although LO was doing some rather intense acrobatics in there which were not so appreciated!


----------



## stmw

Hey all - just a quick post - im off to the hospital to be checked as little Lexi hasnt really moved much since yesterday.

They told me to keep an eye on her movements as shes going to be small so I better be safe than sorry.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## kealz194

stmw said:


> Hey all - just a quick post - im off to the hospital to be checked as little Lexi hasnt really moved much since yesterday.
> 
> They told me to keep an eye on her movements as shes going to be small so I better be safe than sorry.
> 
> Hope your all well xxx

Good luck Hun hope all is ok with lexi and she is just being naughty making mummy worry! Let us know how u get on x


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck today stmw hope she's just having a lazy day and perks up when you get on the monitor xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> well they do exist because I had my GBS test in Norway when I went into assessment before delivery suit and got my results back within the hour. I think it depends on if your hospital has the labs to process that test or not.
> Usually if you test negative it's not really necessary to retest for 5 more weeks but yeh it can still change.

My OB said they aren't accurate enough to rely on routinely. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

stmw said:


> Hey all - just a quick post - im off to the hospital to be checked as little Lexi hasnt really moved much since yesterday.
> 
> They told me to keep an eye on her movements as shes going to be small so I better be safe than sorry.
> 
> Hope your all well xxx

Thinking of you!


----------



## Cherrybump

Just little update for me :)

Im now 37 weeks today hooray :D xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

yay cherrybump!! Im 36 weeks today!! Happy full term day to you!! xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> well they do exist because I had my GBS test in Norway when I went into assessment before delivery suit and got my results back within the hour. I think it depends on if your hospital has the labs to process that test or not.
> Usually if you test negative it's not really necessary to retest for 5 more weeks but yeh it can still change.
> 
> My OB said they aren't accurate enough to rely on routinely. :thumbup:Click to expand...

well you also said your OB stated that they dont exist so which one is it? Besides I would say that the results of that test are reliable no matter if you get the results on site or not... Personally I think its more reliable if you are tested a day or hours before birth rather that 5 weeks before birth... its not really very important to debate that though but personally I had the test because my waters went 3 days before my son was born and we were tested regularly for 3 days afterwards in ICU.. I dont know the american system but in Norway their hospitals usually have on site testing and can give you results rather rapidly :)


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun xx


----------



## stmw

Hey everyone :)

Well as we thought - she perked up!! Nice little trace of her heartbeat! Need to go back on Tuesday for another monitor just as a precaution but she seems very happy - even though she is now transverse!! Will be bouncing on the ball tonight and long walk tomorrow to try and get her head down!

Ive just got off the phone with a lovely midwife who is currently speaking on my behalf to the supervisor of midwives. As Lexi was measuring small ive been told I cannot give birth at the birth centre I wanted - ive now found out this isnt the case, I can, however I need to be aware of possible situations that could go wrong. Ive decided ill have her in the hospital now anyway - just in case - but if im able to labour in the pool this will make me happy as it was an amazing pain relief when I had my daughter so theyre working together a plan of action - so fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone is good - not long now ladies!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

so glad to hear all went well stmw... also good that she is no longer breech hopefully she'll turn the rest of the way soon.. great that you can have her in the suit too!! yaaaayy looks all positive now hun xxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Happy 37 weeks cherrybump!!

stmw: glad everything went well at the appointment and that the midwives are working on your behalf to try and set up the hospital delivery as much to your preferences as possible. That will definitely make it an easier transition from your original hopes of the birthing center!

AFM, DH had has 5KM race this morning which we followed with a tasty brunch. Then I came home and had a nice loooong nap! I'm still trying to get caught up on sleep from this past week, and it was such a nice nap. lol Now I need to kick my self into gear and get this last paper finished... it was supposed to be done last week, but with medical issues and family visiting it just didn't happen. So fingers crossed for me that I can get it done today!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: just wanted to let you know after you mentioned the Toronto PATH system I googled it and its so interesting that you guys have that! Very cool. Is it true on some Canadian cities they have roads under ground too for when the weather gets really bad? (How much of a loser does this post make me seem?!) 

Stmw: glad that Lexi was just being a naughty minx! Also great that your mw is championing what you want for your birth! What a positive story to hear when usually we just hear bad stuff. Fingers crossed you will still get the birth pool, and being in the hospital will only then make a difference if Lexi needs any help. 

Afm: nothing new :haha: still pregnant and waiting... And getting more and more impatient as I feel like this baby is never going to come!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck on finishing your paper today readytomum.. and well done to your oh for running 5km this am xxx 

doggylover that baby of yours is too comfy haha.. you need to poke it out or something! 

well it appears Im loosing my mucus plug.. Ive had an upset tummy yesterday and today and been off food and had some pretty intense BHs so Im hoping to make it to the end of this week so I will be at least full term.. 
However the plug could be because of my upset tummy caused by the illness Im recovering from now which could also cause theBHs... Ive got a feeling that my little man is going to be like his dad... he'll act ready to go then decide he's forgotten something and get out late!! ha.. boys!! 

hope everyone has had a nice weekend xxxx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: "decide he's forgotten something"!! Makes it sound like benson is in there packing up all his bits and bibs, he'll get half way down the birth canal and realise he forgot his favourite cd and have to go back!! :haha: fingers crossed he will stay in for a week or two more yet, just to be on the safe side. Sorry you aren't feeling so great today :hugs: my tummy hasn't been so great either today. 

And trust me, I poke this baby lots (Simon shouts at me for doing it too hard!!) and I yell "get out you *******!" At regular intervals :haha: it's definitely an awkward buggar....like my whole family! :rofl:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Readytomum: just wanted to let you know after you mentioned the Toronto PATH system I googled it and its so interesting that you guys have that! Very cool. Is it true on some Canadian cities they have roads under ground too for when the weather gets really bad? (How much of a loser does this post make me seem?!)

The PATH system is pretty cool, but it's also INCREDIBLY confusing. I get lost everytime I use it, so I generally prefer to walk outside above ground! :haha: It is nice for when the weather is really horrible though, and some condos are actually built ontop of the PATH system, so the people who live there can do all their shopping underground and never have to leave. It's like a society of mole people. :rofl: (I'm so not a downtown lifestyler!)

I have no idea actually about the underground roads, but I've personally never seen them or heard of them. :shrug: I know that in some provinces where it gets REALLY cold (like Alberta) they have parking garages with electrical outlets for each parking spot so you can plug a heater in for your car engine so it doesn't freeze solid on you.


----------



## doggylover

Maybe I've gotten confused with underground roads and the PATH system, maybe I've heard about it vaguely in the past rather than actual roads (although I am disappointed :haha:)

I can imagine its super handy for when its cold, but then I don't know how I would feel about not getting too much fresh air and sunlight (if there is any in winter!) so I think like you I'd pop between the two. Even reading about it I did gets little confused, but when I told dh all about it we decided Canada is definitely our next big holiday!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Toronto is definitely an exciting place to visit... but please don't judge all Canadians based on the people here! :haha: If you're going to come to Canada you need to visit the East Coast as well. Tour around Cape Breton in Nova Scotia, or visit the Anne of Green Gables stuff in Prince Edward Island. Or go West if you like mountains and check out Vancouver in British Columbia. Everywhere else in Canada basically hates Toronto, especially the rest of Ontario. lol 

The trouble with coming here to visit is that it's so damn big! I haven't even seen most of the country myself and I live here. One day I hope to visit every single province and territority though. I read the other day that you can fit the geographical area of France within Canada's borders 14 times! That seems insane...


----------



## TeAmo

hahahaha I am a Canadian living in England. I agree Toronto is a pretty cool place but not what the rest of us want to be judged on! hahaha. 

Well, its my first day of maternity leave! Yippppee! I have however, not just got Cam but a poorly husband! 

Oh i forgot to add to my last update that I am anaemic so my iron dose has been increased! 

I had a lovely day yesterday and was thrown a surprise baby shower! It was soooooooo good. I've added some pics. Ive also added some pics of the owls I have been waiting for to add to the nursery. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







gifts.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 9









cake.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10









opening presents.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9









owls.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ukgirl23

wow TeAmo your shower looks lovely!! I love the cake and the owl theme so cute! Sorry to hear your family are ill at the moment, there's so much going around with this freakishly warm then cold weather! 

Canada sounds lovely! My nan went there a few years ago and said the wildlife was amazing. They saw some bear cubs or something lol. It does look like the perfect place though with all the lakes and mountains! :)

Afm.. Aaron's in a mood with me because I wont have sex with him, he took his grumpy bum to the sofa last night haha! I'm too big to care at the moment  Hope you all have a lovely monday xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy get Aaron on here so we can tell him how lucky he is to have been getting some all this time!!!

TeAmo, I absolutely LOVE those owls! They are gorgeous. I am big into owls at the minute lol! Glad you had a great baby shower :) but not great that your first day of mat leave is taking care of a sick dh!

Readytomum, yeah definitely Canada's size is a major issue for visiting! We would love to do it ALL, but that's just not practical, so I think we'll probably do east coast at some point, then go west on a second visit (many years later no doubt!) doesn't surprise me that you can fit France in so many times...your country is flipping massive!


----------



## doggylover

Oh ps, even thought it won't happen, as of today I can officially say....

MY BABY IS DUE NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow the time has gone so fast hasnt it lol. I think ill get to my due date still before she shows. If she hasnt come before my 39 week app im having a sweep done lol. But im hoping maybe in the next week or so she decided ok its time lol. 

Ukgirl im with dogg or the sex thing lol no way could i ever have sex at this stage lol i seen a post saying she was using a vibrator also to help have a orgasm to relax that hormone lol she was having sex to. cant mind were i read this. But thie though of it puts me right off. as much as i wanna meet paige lol xx


----------



## Steph82

STMV, glad to hear that lexi is doing well!! :thumbup: I had to have the same check up a few weeks ago, because Grayson was not active enough :dohh:. Everything turned out fine and I got the chance to see him on two more US :happydance:.

ReadytoMum, I have never heard of the Path systems in Canada! The adventurer in me, thinks that is so amazing! Of course I am envisioning cobble stone paths, only lit through candle lanterns... people quietly passing through :haha:

Sarah, next week already?????? OMG I cant believe it!! I am so jealous that you can say that :growlmad:.

Candy, I hope you are feeling a bit better today :hugs:. Kepp little Bens in there for just a little longer! oh and Sarah is right, tell Aaron to be happy, that he has been getting lucky all this time :haha:. 

AFM, I had a busy weekend. Rob and I wished most of the nursery things. He will hang the curtains and pictures today, while I am at work. Tonight, I should be able to post a final picture of the nursery :happydance:
I have walked around tons, had sex, eaten TONS of chocolate (wish has made me very happy) and still no labor :coffee:. Stupid baby is just too comfy! :haha: I have my weekly doctors appointment today, so we will see if there has been any progression since last week. Part of me is wishing that I am dilated more and the other parts hopes that its still at 1cm :shrug:. I have my job Interview tomorrow and this appointment today will decide wether I should go or not. Either way, Rob will drive...so even if contractions start, I should be able to get the 4.5 hour drive home and deliver here lol.


----------



## doggylover

Steph fingers crossed that you will be able to go to the interview tomorrow, but it would be just the sort of time you would go into labour! I can see it now... You're in front of them mid question and pop! Water explosion!! 

Cherry, I have a sweep booked for 41 weeks at the hospital, but I'm hoping my mw will do one earlier than that!!

Afm, dh and I have still not decided on a boys name!! And since he, and everyone else, is convinced LO is a boy, we could be in difficulty! Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Cherrybump

I wish i was check for dilation :( but nope. She just feels around my belly checks blood pressure. heartbeart the normal stuff lol. oh wells doesnt look like paige will be here anytime soon lol x


----------



## doggylover

It's ok cherry, my LO isn't in a rush either so we can just wait it out together!! It's annoying though...


----------



## Steph82

Cherry, I don't think I would normally have cared either (about the internal exam), but now that they have done it once, I won't to know the progress every week lol.

Sarah, didn't you guys have a couple of names that you were throwing around?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> ReadytoMum, I have never heard of the Path systems in Canada! The adventurer in me, thinks that is so amazing! Of course I am envisioning cobble stone paths, only lit through candle lanterns... people quietly passing through :haha:

Now THAT would be awesome! I would use the PATH system all the time if it was like that. :haha: When I was a kid I used to want to be a monk. (not a nun, a medieval monk) I wanted to wear a hood and walk around in ancient stone churches chanting all day. I guess it's no surprise I became a medieval historian? lol 

Sadly they are very brightly lit, and look like strip malls with food courts and everything in them. And often there are more people shoving about down there than on the street level! 

If you make it to your interview tomorrow, good luck Steph!! I hope it all goes well for you. And I can't wait to see a nursery pic! 

TeAmo: Those owls are suuuuper cute!! I'm sure LO will love them!

doggylover: We had the opposite problem, we couldn't decide on a girls name! But we do have a back-up girls name chosen just in case Peter is not a Peter. lol It's so exciting that everyone is starting to get so close to the finish line!! I'm slightly nervous that I'll end up going into labour while writing my exams... but that would be two weeks early, and it doesn't seem very likely, but I still can't help worrying about it!

ukgirl: We do have lots of awesome wildlife. Sadly some of it I've never seen besides at the zoo. One day I would love to see a real Moose actually out in the bush. I've seen lots of deer in the wild, but never a moose. :nope: And I'm not sure I'd want to meet a bear cub... because where there's a bear cub there's a mama bear, and I certainly don't want to meet her! lol


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy ReadytoMum, I could see the fascination of being a munk!!! :thumbup:
Very disappointed to hear about the commercialized paths but I suppose it makes more sense that way lol. I can def see the benefit in having them!!
Every time I have had a scan, I had them confirm that Grayson was still a boy :haha:... The doctor assured me, that the sex of the baby does NOT change at this stage in the game :rofl:
... But... Just in case... We also still have a girls name lol


----------



## ukgirl23

urgh help meeeee Im in so much pain!!! having contractions every 4 minutes lasting 40 seconds.... omg it hurts :( 

Aaon took me to Lush this morning... my favorite bath shop!! I got a twillight bomb out of him as a sorry for being a moody penis head gift :D 
A guy in there was telling me about one of the bombs they have that can induce labour!!! it has some weird oil in it which causes contractions.. He said recently a lady who was almost two weeks oberdue come in and brought 6 and apparently it worked for her... I will be back there in 3 weeks if he can stay in thay long! but yes get down to Lush!!! 

also went to buy some epsom salts for my hoofy bits but theu refused to sell me them... apparently when youre this far gone you can only rest and take paracetamol!! :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Just seen your comment there dogg lol fingers crossed they might do it before then. I just went of on a little nesting lol. I shifted my bed over few inches and turned the cot so there was more room to get into my bedroom lol. I did this all on my own aswell stupid i know but Ryan is still bloody sleeping.. Cant wait until im offer a 2 bedroom would be much easier lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I didnt refresh the page before posting my comment :| lol might ask before i get my sweep if ive not gone before then lol if ive dilated lol.


----------



## LittleSpy

About 2cm dilated and 75% effaced today. :thumbup: Keep in mind I walked around 3cm & about 75% for 3 weeks with my first. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> well they do exist because I had my GBS test in Norway when I went into assessment before delivery suit and got my results back within the hour. I think it depends on if your hospital has the labs to process that test or not.
> Usually if you test negative it's not really necessary to retest for 5 more weeks but yeh it can still change.
> 
> My OB said they aren't accurate enough to rely on routinely. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well you also said your OB stated that they dont exist so which one is it? Besides I would say that the results of that test are reliable no matter if you get the results on site or not... Personally I think its more reliable if you are tested a day or hours before birth rather that 5 weeks before birth... its not really very important to debate that though but personally I had the test because my waters went 3 days before my son was born and we were tested regularly for 3 days afterwards in ICU.. I dont know the american system but in Norway their hospitals usually have on site testing and can give you results rather rapidly :)Click to expand...

She said the possibility to do them doesn't exist because they're not accurate enough.

If you could stop reading all of my future posts, that would be great. It's obvious I can't say anything without you feeling some ridiculous need to disagree with me. :thumbup: It's okay to not know everything.


----------



## kealz194

Hey ladies hope were all ok today! 
Sarah omg that's gone so quick! I can just see it now! Every text I get im going to be wondering if its you tellin me it's time eeek! How exciting! Hopefully your lo doesn't wait too long to make an entrance! And don't worry, if you do have a boy, oh nigh just look at him and know his name is meant to be! 
Candy ooh on the bath bomb that starts of contractions, 2 more weeks I'm going to go get it lol !!! And omg can't believe they refused to sell you Epsom salts! Have you spoken to your midwife about the hoofs? 
Te amo awww on the surprise baby shower! Sounds like you had a lovely time! 
Steph hope you can make it to your job interview! Maybe just take it easy now, no more walking and sex till after the interview hehe! 

Afm had my baby shower yesterday! It actually turned out to be a lovely day an we were spoilt rotten! We got nearly everything we needed! Just need to get some bedding for the cot, a new mattress and a bed for Paige! And maybe a sling or baby carrier... Not site which one gonna go shopping in a few weeks to kiddicare in lakeside and have a splash out day lol! My mum did so much food and bought a gorgeous cake from Costco! Omgnit was huge and so moist and creamy with American frosting omg!!! Lol!!! Paige was just too cute, I thought she would be upset that we were opening pressies etc but she was so good, kept picking them all up and showing everyone saying cute! She is onna be a good big sister I can feel it!
Well I'm off to attempt to tidy up, Hoover and then go through all the hits again to remind myself of all the cuteness lol xxx have a good day ladies


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> About 2cm dilated and 75% effaced today. :thumbup: Keep in mind I walked around 3cm & about 75% for 3 weeks with my first. :winkwink:

And I was so proud of my 1cm 70% :haha:

Considering you spending 3 weeks at 3cm 75%, you have taken away my hope :cry::haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

LittleSpy said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> well they do exist because I had my GBS test in Norway when I went into assessment before delivery suit and got my results back within the hour. I think it depends on if your hospital has the labs to process that test or not.
> Usually if you test negative it's not really necessary to retest for 5 more weeks but yeh it can still change.
> 
> My OB said they aren't accurate enough to rely on routinely. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well you also said your OB stated that they dont exist so which one is it? Besides I would say that the results of that test are reliable no matter if you get the results on site or not... Personally I think its more reliable if you are tested a day or hours before birth rather that 5 weeks before birth... its not really very important to debate that though but personally I had the test because my waters went 3 days before my son was born and we were tested regularly for 3 days afterwards in ICU.. I dont know the american system but in Norway their hospitals usually have on site testing and can give you results rather rapidly :)Click to expand...
> 
> She said the possibility to do them doesn't exist because they're not accurate enough.
> 
> If you could stop reading all of my future posts, that would be great. It's obvious I can't say anything without you feeling some ridiculous need to disagree with me. :thumbup: It's okay to not know everything.Click to expand...

To be honest hun I don't mind not reading your posts, but I'm feeling that it was the other way round, that you felt the need to comment on any advice I gave to anyone even when it wasn't directed towards you, the only time I have spoken to you was when you spoke to me first and I'm kind of regretting that I did because it just opened up the whole competitive thing again. I don't pretend to know everything, I've even said that I've learned a lot on this thread from other posters, but when I know I am right I will defend my point. :coffee:

Kealz - I know right! They smelt really nice and were all pink and I think they have rose petals in :D Anything which involves laying in a bath and not having to eat 27 pineapples or have sex 5 times in 24 hours or walk a mini marathon up 200 flights of stairs is good with me!  
I will see if I can find the name of it on their website, they had a perfume too :D :D :D 

I asked the midwife about the epsom salts and she said yes!! But the women at the chemist wouldn't give it to me saying that everything soaks into our skin now so I can't even put my feet in it :( The midwife isn't too worried about my feet, it's just so comfortable xx 

Yay for a good baby shower!! and lots of awesome gifts! :happydance: I get paid on thursday and am off to have one last big blow out too!! :D 

Cherrybump are you council tenants? After your baby is born they will automatically give you more money for a 2 bed, that is how we are saving up for our 3 bed. We would have been able to afford our own but now because of court we've had to stay put. 

steph I didn't dilate or efface at all with my 2 until I was in labour, took ages getting to 4cm then shot to 7 in half an hour and 10 in 20 minutes so don't worry :haha: there's still hope yet! x

So after an hour of false labour and actually quite horrible contractions, they tailed off and stopped and left me extremely tired, so I went to bed and laid down only to wake up 10 minutes after the school shut!!! Bad mother!!! Luckily it's only over the road and Aaron ran over there in 2 minutes and got them.. Lucas got his first award in Assembly today :D :D :D So I'm off to shower him in kisses :) xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah hun council flat. Im hoping to leave ryan in this one but my mum was saying as he doesnt earn enough he might not be able to keep the flat so it means he'd have to move with me :S and apply for his own house lol such a pain but im sure they will has he is working and is looking for another job. So he does have income.. who knows lol we'll find out once i get offer another house. I dont mind living with him means i get some help along the way like now and after she is born. 

I went little over broad and done some more cleaning but im now bouncing away on my ball. He has some music on so i can bounce to :D xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

who is Ryan cherrybump? Is he your OH? x


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol Ryan is the baby's dad but we're not together. Broke up when i was 10 weeks but has been here supporting me lol x


----------



## Steph82

95% effaced 2cm dilated! 
So exited ... Things are moving but not enough to make me cancel my interview


----------



## kirstabelle

Woo Hoo! Glad you are making progress Steph! You too Little Spy! I spoke to my MW at my last appt about when pelvic exams start. She said she doesn't usually start doing them until 40 weeks as what she would see at this point is not as meaningful and sometimes it disappoints people. And then I thought about it for a min and realized, yes I am one of those people who would be very disappointed to find out absolutely nothing was happening! :haha: So I didn't get the exam. I would also be like you Steph and if I had one, I would be dying to know every week what was happening! Probably best to give me one less thing to obsess over! I will just live vicariously through you since we have the same due date and had our same "weirdo" pain and just assume that my progress is as good as yours :haha:

Loved the pics of your shower TeAmo! I also love all the owly stuff. If I hadn't done a safari nursery I think I prob would have done a cute little woodland theme with owls and nests and foxes and hedgehogs... adorable :cloud9:

AFM went to the chiropractor this morning as my hips are a total wreck from sleeping on them for months on end and weighing an extra 30lbs and now having someone's head jammed in my pelvis all the time :( She thinks I either have inflamed fluid in the joints or that it is from the muscle band that connects my hips to my knees being way too tight. So she did some heat therapy and then deep tissue massage into the bands which was really flippin' sore!! But, if it takes away some of the pain and pressure from my hips and means that I can get better sleep for the next few weeks, I'll take it! I go back on Thursday for another round of the deep tissue massage and to see if its working. I hope it is that because if its the fluid inflammation then there's nothing to be done about that, as treatment for that is anti-inflammatory drugs, which I wouldn't be willing to take. Anyway, fingers crossed for a bit of relief!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Sarah, didn't you guys have a couple of names that you were throwing around?

Well recently we've become kinda stuck on Freddie and Max. We had decided on Max, but then for some reason both went off it, and half decided on Freddie, but I'm just not sure I'm 100% convinced about either. It's weird because ere have always been so many boys names I love, and dh too, but the list we agree on is pretty short, and I think the fact that we haven't reached an overall decision makes me worry and then I go off the name....which is stupid. So we need to sit down tonight and really probably start from scratch! Luckily a girls name is sorted, which probably means this baby is a boy!

Kealz: I would get too excited when your phone goes, I'm convinced we'll be waiting a loooong time for this one yet! And I also think we are both going to end up being induced on the 10th!! Sounds like your baby shower was wonderful! enjoy the trip to kiddicare when you go - I wish we had one near us!

Steph: 95% effaced?! That's incredible!! Grayson will be falling out of there when you least expect it :haha: and 2cm dilated means you are a fifth of the way there, which is definitely good news. Now I am just sitting here waiting for you to pop!

Kirstabelle: my hips have been sore lately too from being a big heifer and being forced to sleep on them. Fingers crossed your treatment works and you are feeling better soon. By the time I get an appointment with a chiropractor my LO would prob be here, at which point I am sleeping only on my back forever more!!!
We don't get any internal exams, so I will also be living vicariously through the others stories of dilation!

Afm: for some reason I feel really awful tonight. Sore head, feel nauseous. I'm thinking it may be a product of the um......four slices of cake I ate earlier :nope: I wish I had ANY self control!! 
Simon is currently building the new bed. We now have a bedroom full of ikea hemnes furniture and its so matchy I could vomit! I'm hoping once the bed covers are back on it doesn't look so show room :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i need a new bed aswell. Mines is one of those wooden one with drawers if was a night mare to put together but im never again getting one of those. Think ill go back to the pole ones although moving around in one of those are squeaky lol xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: Do you remember the name of the Bath Bomb from LUSH? That's also one of my favourite bath stores. I adore their bath bombs so much, and their bubble bars are really great too! It's too bad our tub sucks so much... you can't put very much water in it before the pressure starts to make it drain. We need a better plug. :growlmad: Also, hurray for Lucas! It's always so exciting to see them get awards.

kealz: I'm glad to hear that your baby shower went well and that you got lots of good gifts! It's always nice to feel a little spoiled now and then. And I agree... COSTO cakes are suuuuuper yummy! That's what we had for my shower too! Good luck on the baby carrier/sling hunt. I have a moby wrap and a more structured infantino carrier as well because I wasn't sure which one would work better for us and LO. (it seems some babies prefer one type over the other) I got the moby wrap used for $10 though, otherwise I don't know if we could have done both because they're not very cheap to buy new. Maybe see if a friend has some you can borrow to test out first?

Steph: I was a bit of an odd kid. :haha: Also, I'm jealous that you were able to get the sex of LO confirmed more than once. At our first anatomy U/S the pics were all blurry so we had to go back again to get them re-done. And at the blurry pic one we were told boy. When we went back to get them re-done Peter (we hope!) had his legs crossed so they couldn't check again for us. So there's a little niggly part of my brain that is a bit worried that Peter Malachi could in fact be an Agnes Joyce instead! 

doggylover: I think starting over fresh for chosing your boys name is the best way to go. That's how DH and I ended up with our girls name. We were on the way to our U/S where we were going to find out the gender, and we both confessed on the way there we'd gone off our original girls name. So we started firing new names back and forth, and decided on one that we hadn't talked about at all before, but that we both really liked! It was kind of random, but the name fit for us and it was an instant fit... no squabling over it.

kristabelle: Hope you're feeling better soon! With all the aches and pains us poor ladies go through, it's amazing that there are still so many families of multiple children. :winkwink: Hopefully you can get some exercises or stretches that will help ease the pain.

AFM, my sister is back from her trip to Italy, so I met her for lunch today and got to live vicariously through her adventures! I've also been getting a LOT of Braxton Hicks the last few days, and some of them have been quite intense/uncomfortable. I think it's from sitting for long periods, so I've been trying to get take more frequent breaks and get up to stretch or walk around, but it's starting to get really annoying!


----------



## kirstabelle

Don't worry Doggy Lover, you're having a girl. Who else would assist you in eating four slices of cake other than another female? :haha: If you'd said four slices of pizza, or four slices of bacon I might have said boy... but cake? Girl. :haha: Very scientific guess, that is!

I just ate half a pound of grapes. Wasn't nearly as good as if they had been juiced into wine :winkwink:

As for sleep positions, first I'm going to sleep on my stomach... before my boobs engorge and start to leak everywhere :haha: Then I too am going to sleep on my back!


----------



## ukgirl23

Readytomum I forgot so I had to go search for it haha! It's called sex bomb, it has an ingredient called Clary sage in it. I love Lush so much! I love how the staff know so much about their products and how they let you try stuff out, I spend upto an hour in there everytime I go in! I love the way it makes my bathroom smell too :D This guy I spoke to today gave me a free bubble bar for the kids :thumbsup: I told him I am on this forum and I was going to go and tell all the pregnant ladies so they might want to stock up haha!  
I'm with you on the BHs, I had them today that were like true labour pains they were awful! Aaron was getting quite scared lol.. I've given up counting how many I have, I'm loosing loads of mucusy stuff too so I'm hoping they are doing something :D Anything for a shorter labour! 

Doggylover I love the name Max, what name did you choose for a girl? We had Arizona for a girl :( I'm a little sad I wont get to use it. Sorry you feel sick tonight hun, maybe it's the start of things ;) hehe!  
I'm jealous of all your Ikea furniture! Love that shop!! No more breaking of the bed now!  

Aaron wont take me to Ikea now :( our nearest store is Southampton which is 45-60 minutes away and he's scared I'll go into labour and get stuck in Southampton hahahaha!! 

Cherrybump, sorry to hear about you and your OH splitting up so early on, my ex left me when I was 12 weeks pregnant with Lucas. It's good that hes still there helping out and you have someone to support you when Paige is born xx 

Kristabelle I hope the chiropractor has helped ease your hips up now. Mine are also really sore it's no fun, I'm really looking forward to sleeping on my back again lol. I hate sleeping on my sides too!! 

Is anyone else having loads of mucusy discharge and false labour?? I have midwife on saturday for a pre-eclampsia check up, I think I will ask her to check me but I feel like I'm struggling to reach the 37 week mark! Like I said I bet he's a typical boy and he's going to do this to me all the way to 42 weeks where I'll go naturally a day or 2 before I get induced!! 
Doggylover this is why I'm convinced you're having a good little girl! lol xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! Just a very quick post from me....Harrison is home :) he recovered extreemly quickly and started demand feeding (I'm breast feeding) so they let us home!! Still a bit jaundice and may have to go back in for more lights if no better in a few days but he's looking so well! 

I'm going to read back through the whole thread I've missed over tonight & tomorrow so I will be fully upto date!! Hope u ladies are all ok?! Speak soon!!


----------



## ukgirl23

yay nimbec!! congratulations on bringing Harrison home! <3 xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec said:


> Hi all! Just a very quick post from me....Harrison is home :) he recovered extreemly quickly and started demand feeding (I'm breast feeding) so they let us home!! Still a bit jaundice and may have to go back in for more lights if no better in a few days but he's looking so well!
> 
> I'm going to read back through the whole thread I've missed over tonight & tomorrow so I will be fully upto date!! Hope u ladies are all ok?! Speak soon!!

Wooohoooo!!!!! :happydance::happydance: So glad Harrison has recovered so quickly and that you have your little man at home now!! Forget reading back through all the posts and take some pics for us to oogle over. :winkwink:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw glad your and little harrison are both home now hun :). 

thank ukgirl. :) xxx


----------



## Steph82

Awe Kristabelle, I hope the pain eases! I can't imagine dealing with it, so super kudos from me! The doctor said, that she wouldn't be surprised if LO showed up next week but would also not be surprised if he stayed in another two weeks :dohh:. What I heard: he will be here on march 28th... That's 1.5 weeks away :haha:
Since we are due date (and weird sore spot buddies), you can mark that in your calendar! We are having our babies next week :shock:

Sarah, I bet you are in labor right now and just ignoring it :haha:. It would only be fair for LO to arrive before you guys can finalize on a name lol. But I do think, once LO is here, you will just KNOW what name fits!! 
Yay for a new bed... Now try not to go all crazy tonight and break it again :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## Steph82

Oh Nimbec how exciting!!!!! I'm with ReadytoMum.... Forget reading and just post pictures!!!!!


----------



## kealz194

Aww nimbec that's great that Harrison is doing better and home! And yay breast feeding too! So so happy for you him! I agree!!! Cannot wait to see more pics of that gorgeous little man of yours! X


----------



## kirstabelle

Nimbec! So glad you and Harrison are home!! That is great that he is feeding so well :hugs: And I absolutely agree with Steph and Ready don't worry about reading everything!! We need pictures!!

Steph, I'm marking that on my calendar! :happydance:

UKGirl Clary Sage is a really popular herb for aromatherapy during labor as well, I have seen it mentioned in a few places. :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

kristabelle I googled it... I never knew how effective it is!! you can buy radox bubblebath with it in or add it to essential oils and sniff it.. this could be worth looking into ;) xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

nimbec said:


> Hi all! Just a very quick post from me....Harrison is home :) he recovered extreemly quickly and started demand feeding (I'm breast feeding) so they let us home!! Still a bit jaundice and may have to go back in for more lights if no better in a few days but he's looking so well!
> 
> 
> Congratulations...I am glad your both home :)
> I now have a birth plan... Due to high bp they are starting sweeps at 38 weeks..three weeks today (scary). If nothing happens i will be induced at 40weeks. There is no problems with my diabetes, and they would let me go to 42 weeks but my high bp has been an issue throughout the pregnancy. Work agreed I could wrk from home this week..then officially on maternity leave ext week!!! Problem is I have done bugger all today.....I have so much to do to get my cases up to date....I need motivation fast!
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you are getting close...no bh for me yet!


----------



## ReadytoMum

My BH are getting really frequent and feel quite strong. I counted this last hour and I had five. I think I might call the nurse at L&D to see if I should come in to get checked or not. Also feeling a little crampy and stiff. I sure hope it's not pre-term labour! :nope: We're not baked enough for that to start!


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum have you yaken paracetamol and laid down for a while? five in an hour isnt that many but if you are worried then call thrm... are you timing them?if they are regular and last longer thrn 30 seconds then defo call.. Ive had bhs ljke that for weeks now they say its just getting ready xxx


----------



## Steph82

Finally complete
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Steph82

Pic 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Steph82

Last one lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ukgirl23

steph I just saw the pics on facebook... your nursery is gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> steph I just saw the pics on facebook... your nursery is gorgeous!! xxx

Thank you :flower:
I'm super happy with it... Now I just need this baby out lol


----------



## kirstabelle

Looks great Steph! 

If I could just get my DH to hang the stuff on the wall mine would be finished too! Think I might end up doing it by myself :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

And Ready to Mum, I would just call. You will feel better, even if you don't actually _feel_ better! Hope it is just some enthusiastic practice!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> readytomum have you yaken paracetamol and laid down for a while? five in an hour isnt that many but if you are worried then call thrm... are you timing them?if they are regular and last longer thrn 30 seconds then defo call.. Ive had bhs ljke that for weeks now they say its just getting ready xxx

I don't know what paracetamol is? :shrug: I called L&D to ask whether I should bother coming in, and the nurse was very unhelpful. She just kept saying to rest and see if they continue or get worse. I tried to explain that I have a desk job and had been sitting most of the day already,but she didn't seem to grasp that. So I just went home after work and have been chilling out in my recliner. They're definitely still happening, but I'm not worried about them now because nothing else is really happening. Just enthusiastic practice I guess!


----------



## kirstabelle

Paracetamol is acetaminophen here, aka Tylenol. But I've never heard of taking it for BH's, I don't know, maybe that is a UK thing? I got told if I got more than four in an hour (and this was ages ago my MW says having lots is fine now, but I am a few weeks ahead of you) to drink water and lie on my left side and if they continue, or get stronger to call the MW. Which is basically what you are doing anyway. Sorry the nurse wasn't helpful, that is frustrating. The person who answers the phone before you can talk to a MW at my hospital is really annoying as well and says ridiculous/unhelpful things every time I call. I'm glad nothing else is happening though and hopefully it is just a good sign, that things are progressing. Maybe you are able to call your doctor in the morning and get some better advice than what the nurse was able to tell you? But by morning your belly will probably be back to its normal self again :)


----------



## ukgirl23

awwww readytomum I hope you are feeling better now and they have eased off.. I think I get told to take tylenol because mine are painful and crampy and sometimes the pain can make them worse. If yours arent hurting then dont worry about that xx
Mine happen mostly when I sit down or it could be tht I notice them more when Im not moving around. xxx


----------



## lily28

Paracetamol is like tylenol, depon, panadol etc... mild analgesic, my midwife told me to get 2 pills every 2-3 hours if labor pains are too strong, and also prescribed another one, active ingredient called hyoscyamine and they give it for ulcers, spasms or cramping, irritable bowel syndrome, symptoms of colic. Apparently it takes the edge off the pain. 1 every 4 hours.


----------



## doggylover

Candy: for a girl's name we have chosen Isabelle, and I love it. When i think of using it I am so happy with how it sounds, and I just don't get that from any of our boys names. :( So fingers crossed you are right and I am having a girl!!

Nimbec: I'm so glad that you and Harrison are home! That must be wonderful to have your little boy with you in the comfort of your own house. I'm glad he has started feeding well, and hope everything is going smoothly. Keep us update (photos!) 

BitsySarah: Oh goodness sounds like things will be moving for you in no time at all then! It's good to know they are keeping a close eye on you because of your BP, and hopefully it won't be an issue and your first sweep will work like magic and LO will be here soon! Not too soon though - once you've finished up all your work of course!

Steph: I love Grayson's nursery! It's turned out just gorgeous. Now, I advise sending an eviction notice in there soon to get him out! :haha:

Paracetamol is basically the only thing a pregnant woman here can take lol. I have managed to get through pregnancy without any pain killers, but then that's a stupid thing to say because I haven't really been in any pain :dohh: So i'm hoping that I'll be able to use paracetamol in early labour and it might help :shrug: I've heard some people say it does, and since I don't take it a lot it bloody better!

Excellent news: Our new bed made it through the night :haha: And today I am once again doing nothing....although I keep saying that and then doing loads and ending up feeling horrible like i did last night. So we'll see how we get on....


----------



## Cherrybump

Steph i love the colour scheme you have for the nursery it looks lovely xxx

Yeah for the new bed making it through the night lol 

im having a lazy day today after moving the bedroom around yesterday and its still slushy outside (snow/rain) lol not pretty. xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover, I love the name Isabelle too, my daughter has an Isabelle in her class, I did think about it before we found out we are team blue. Glad your bed survived the night you beast!! lol xxx

I'm finally beginning to feel much better so I'm off to take my mum's mother's day present to her finally, still not 100%.. also my friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me just updated that her waters went this morning!!! exciting! she is 38 weeks! 
I'm terrified of mine going while I'm on the school run hahaha.. or next week in court!! omg how embarrassing would that be!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man that came around fast didnt it. fingers crossed all goes well and your waters on break while in court lol xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> . Glad your bed survived the night you beast!! lol xxx

:rofl: thanks! Isabelle is apparently a pretty popular name right now, but I don't know of anyone over here who has an Isabelle, so that made me like it even more! Now to knuckle down and sort out this boys name fiasco!

I think I'm going to start my baby book today. My SIL made it for me for Christmas, and I haven't actually managed to put anything in it yet - going to stick all the scan pics in etc for the moment until LO arrives.


----------



## Cherrybump

I like the name and you can always shorten/nickname her belle lol. 

I had loads of boys names as i was pretty sure id have a boy but nope little girl we had a name just no middle name lol.

I had Brodie, Austin, Ollie, Jack,Luke (i have them writen down somewhere lol)


----------



## Cherrybump

ps Ollie was my favourite out of them all


----------



## ukgirl23

girls names are so much easier than boys names we found loads of girls names we liked buy could never gree on boys.. I like Ethan Preston Mason Bentley Connor Cameron Harley Jack and Benson :) 

Well last night I doubled checked my radox and I do have the one with Clary sage in it.... oooooops also my shampoo is red raspberry! I think this baby should be out soon on bath products alone lol

my mum couldnt believe how big I am today.. I dont care if people say Im big because I know my measurements are perfect :)


----------



## doggylover

Some good suggestions there ladies that I would never have thought of :thumbup: I've started a brand new list of names so will be able to add some of those to it.

I love the name Luke, but because our surname is so short I don't think anything with one syllable sounds right :( Candy I do have Lucas on my list though :) also my sister LOVES the name Luke, so I'm not sure it would be fair as she has been so clear about how she adores it in the past. It's so damn hard. If only those little idiots at school hadn't put me off the name Alex!


----------



## Cherrybump

I use radox to but i never checked to see what was in them lol x


----------



## Mommabrown

Just a quick drop in to say hi ladies! I have been off all meds and had some contractions which have completely stopped andfeel great. I am almost certain she has dropped as now I can breathe so much better but pee like I have a bladder the sizeof a pea! My baby shower was fantastic but only 2 people bought anything off of the registry. The kids are out on Spring Break so I find I am very exhausted. Makes me worry how badly exhausted I will be when she gets here.

Doggylover cute names! We could easily agree on boy names as that is what I thought we were having anyways but nothing was easy with a girl name. I said Emmaleigh one day at work to him and we instantly knew that was our name! Nothing else fit like it did to us. 

I didn't read back but hope everyone is doing well and feeling good! 

Only 21 days till our scheduled c-section!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see who goes next!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, sorry ive not been on here, been really poorly over the weekend with a horrid head cold.
So about my consultant appointment on friday. 1st had the scan, all is well, baby has turned head down from the breech position and is measuring bang on for dates and fluid. 
Then i saw the consultant.. well she was quite simply awful. 
She had only negetive things to say about c section ,she kept saying how my last c section wasnt "straight forward" and that chances are i may have to have a hystorectomy in a few years. Errrrr why?? Basically she had nothing positive to say about it at all , despite the fact im well aware of the positives for me. My poor OH was sitting there with mouth wide open in shock.
Nothing was mentioned about my high BP which is still high and i had to ask if they had found protein in my urine and was told "yes" but that was it.
So then i was given a date and because they are so busy and with the easter weekend the earliest they could get me in was 4th April ,il be 39 +4 then so almost full term. That now makes me panic as im terrified of going into labour due to my past experiance, so all in all we were pretty downhearted when we left the hospital. Then to top it all off ive been poorly, but having given it a few days obviously we are please that the main thing is baby is healthy.
My mum is also back from holiday and has been/is being a massive help with Harrison whilst ive been unwell and for this week whilst OH is at work. 
So i guess all is good. Cant believe how close we all are now!
Sorry for the one sided post just wanted to let you know when ive been at, il try and rejoin the discussions from here on in xx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover - Lucas is really overused at the moment, there are 3 in my son's class. Same with Alfie. When I named Lucas it was when we lived in Norway and the name was very rare, They spell it Lukas, I'm glad I didn't spell it that way too though as there is a boy with his name spelt that way in his class!! He's from Romania I think :/ xxx

Cherrybump I love radox! I didn't think it was important what was in them either :( x

Ohhhh mommabrown!! dropping is a good sign maybe you'll be next?  xx

Melissa your appointment confused me! She spent the time talking about c-sections when you have high bp and protein in your urine?? that makes no sense! Why would you need a hysterectomy after just 2 c sections?? I'm glad baby is healthy and all was well there. Sorry they are making you wait so long for your section! Sorry you have also been poorly, there is so much about at the moment. I hope you feel back to normal asap xx


----------



## melissasbump

Lucas Daniel is our chosen boys name:blush:

The appointment was to book my c section, but with the bp and protein issues id like to think they would think to discuss that with me too.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: the boys names that I like that we're not using this time around are Aiden, Liam, Oliver, Felix, Simon (you could name him Jr! lol), Elliot, Patrick, and Anthony. DH doesn't like most of them, so they weren't really contenders for us... but I like them all! lol Isobelle was our original girls name too, mostly because we liked the short form Izzy... but it's waaaay to popular over here, so we went off it and went with Agnes instead.

melissabump: Sorry you've been feeling so poorly! Everytime I come into contact with someone who has a cold I'm terrified I'm going to end up picking it up too... that's the last thing any of us need right now!! Hope you're feeling better soon!! 

mommabrown: Glad to hear LO has dropped! I keep hoping that happens soon, although I realize it's probably a ways off still. I would like to breath better too! 

AFM, I finally had a successful shopping trip! I picked up some stuff for my hospital bag. I got the overnight pads, an all black nightgown, a button up PJ set for after, and some soft sports bra type bras for nursing. I also bought a bag of gummy bunnies to put in there. :blush:

I picked up a few new sets of tupperware as well, so I can start making large meals to freeze in single serve containers in a few weeks. I picked up a set of 4 sippy cups from the dollar store as well for a shower game we're going to play this weekend. Because it's a small co-ed friends gathering I wanted some fun games the guys would play. So we're going to have a "half-pint showdown" and 4 people can volunteer to chug a half pint of beer against each other. The trick is they'll be doing it out of a sippy-cup, which they won't know until they've voluntered. :haha: It should be pretty hilarious to watch. lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Melissabump i have had 4 c-sections, including the Tubal Reversal. My OB says that this one will be no biggie and that i can continue to have more children this way if i want. What are the reasonings behind the hysterectomy??? Glad you have a date!

Bahahaha Ready to mum that game sounds so funny! We had the clothes pins and everytime someone said baby they got a pin on their shirt and who ever had the most won a prize!


----------



## kirstabelle

Lucas was on our boy list as well Melissa :) So was Miles. Sorry you had such a disappointing appointment, but how exciting that you have your date to meet your LO! And you are right, all that really matters is that LO is healthy. Plus, I wouldn't trust one doctor's opinion about something like that. If you'd gotten a different doctor on Friday, they might have said the total opposite. They have opinions just like everyone else, and they can't know everything and can't always be right. :shrug: Don't let it worry you. Hope your bub stays snug as a bug until your section date :hugs:

With all the lists saying how popular Isabelle is, I only know two Doggy Lover. And one of them is an Isobel. I think its a lovely name, too. I love girly-girl names. Probably why I'm having an Annelise. How did the idiots put you off the name Alex? That's funny, when I looked up the Baby Name Wizard for sibling names for Isabelle it came up with Alexander and Max :haha: I started my baby book a couple of weeks ago as well. Love that job.

Emily the traditional way is what my hubby's name would have been if he was a girl. That was my MIL's fave girl name and she would always have it picked out, but had three boys, so no Emily. I like the Emmaleigh spelling too, it somehow seems Southern or something. Very pretty!

Everyone is picking such nice names. Cannot wait to see all the little faces that go with them. :cloud9:

AFM - it is gross outside, we got 6" of new snow last night and now it has been on and off drizzling rain, frozen rain and wet snow. :( So I'm cooped in the house on the couch knitting a hat for LO to wear home from hospital and listening to my "relaxation" playlist that I made for labor. My hips are feeling so much better it is crazy. The outside of my leg hurts if you press on it from the deep tissue massaging but the insides where it used to be really sore feels so much better. Yay for magical chiropractors!


----------



## melissasbump

mommabrown, thats the thing NO reason was given re a hystorectomy, think she was just scaremongering. 

Thanks Kirstabelle, i feel better now, i just think we had probably built that appointment up in our heads so much it was always gonna be a disappointent. 
Glad your hips are better. I see a chiropractor regularly too, they really are miracle workers!


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> doggylover: the boys names that I like that we're not using this time around are Aiden, Liam, Oliver, Felix, Simon (you could name him Jr! lol), Elliot, Patrick, and Anthony.

Calling him junior would be so cute! But Simon hates his own name :dohh: I love the sound of the game you have planned for the shower with the cups...that will be a very interesting one to watch :haha:

Melissa: I can't believe your dr was so awful to you. As you said, main thing is that LO is healthy, but that doesn't negate the poor car you received, and there is no need to say things like you will need a hysterectomy. Even if it were true (which I can't see any reason why it would be) its not the time or place to discuss. What a bitch. And I love the name Lucas Daniel! I'm hoping you have a boy now as I think that name is just beautiful! 4th April is just over two weeks, so hopefully you will be able to hang on until then. Keep those legs tightly crossed :winkwink:

Mommabrown: glad your shower went well, but disappointing you maybe didn't get the things you wanted. Some people have mentioned that registries give y money off items which weren't bought, is that the same for you? And I can't believe it's only 3 weeks until Emmaleigh is here!!! That is so soon! 

Kirstabelle: I had two kids at school who were awful, both called Alex. They weren't super badly behaved or anything, but they were both VERY irritating, to the point were I could have strangled them happily, and its unfortunate that they both had the name. If it were only one, I'd probably still be fine with it. Damn children! And yep, despite Isabelle being super popular on lists here, I know none! Emily was the choice for my nephew if he were a girl, I agree it is such a pretty name, which I really love. I've only ever known nice Emily's as well - unlike those annoying Alex's!!!! Glad to hear that your hips are feeling better, maybe I'll try and convince dh to give me a massage - but I don't fancy my chances!


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks Doggylover, we think it goes well with our DS who is Harrison Joseph.
Isabella Grace and Oliva Grace are on our girls list. I love both of them!


----------



## doggylover

We have very similar taste! I LOVE Olivia, but dh says no :( he hates Oliver as well, damn him. If only other halfs had no say in this, I would have my baby's name chosen :haha: 

And I was thinking about the name Daniel today, and added it to my list earlier :thumbup: If you are going in on 4th April then I am pretty sure I'll still be pregnant, so I might wait and see what gender you have and name you go for and then steal the others :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Kirstabelle: It's really gross out here too... not sure how much snow we've gotten, but it's still falling in huge snowflakes. Sigh. I was excited hoping winter was over! Silly me.

doggylover: I have reverse name association from you... part of the reason I love the names Liam and Peter so much is because I used to have two little boys in my daycare with those names, and I could have totally stolen them and taken them home with me. They were the sweetest little boys ever!! Super cuddy and happy. Although, I have the problem with Emily that you do with Alex. I knew an Emily in elementary/highschool and she had major attitude issues....! Which is too bad really, because I quite that like that name.

Today has been such a productive day so far! I feel so accomplished. lol Got my shopping done, picked up my parcel from the post office (which is ANOTHER starter sample kit from Similac... I think they must have sent me one twice!), I've got the brackets for the shelf in the nursery painted with the first coat, and a nice dinner planned and underway. We're having lobster tails, cheesy quinoa cakes, and coleslaw. :thumbup:


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww, I hate when names are ruined by crap people having them! I have some names like that too. I actually used to know a girl who was a total feral whose name was Annelisa... but that ends in an 'a' and that makes ALL the difference :haha:

Yeah, next pregnancy I will be headed to the chiropractor MUCH sooner!


----------



## kirstabelle

And Ready to Mum it _is_ supposed to be spring on Thursday, so I think you were right to think that. I was cursing that wretched groundhog this morning!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah we do live in the south so it came easier to spell it differently. I love it that she will unqiue in her own way!

I know 3 weeks and it seems like it is zoooming by!!

Melissa i believe so! That sounds fishy to me!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum that is an impressive dinner you have planned! Lobster tails...I didn't even know that was an edible thing! I am a pretty crappy cook, and a really plain eater, so poor dh doesn't get much in the way of exciting food, unlike your dh! 

Kirstabelle, I've never heard of the name Annelisa with an a on the end before. It sounds like someone has made that bit up! And why change something that is already perfect?!

So we have decided. I preserved with dh (as we have a tendency to get stuck in a name rut and give up and its gotten us nowhere) until we came up with a name we both really like. Kind of out of left field as neither of us had mentioned it before for some reason. So if our baby is a boy he will be Benjamin Lucas Jay. Dh was thrilled with how well Benjamin and Lucas to together, as he really liked Lucas but wasnt sure if it would "hold up" (whatever that means!) but he actually changed our middle names (from both our dads names) to Lucas and is very pleased with himself!

So now we really are all sorted....well apart from the baby actually being here of course! :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

The tails are the best part! That's where most of the meat is, besides the claws. And they were delicious!! I haven't had lobster since I got pregnant because the last time we tried to have it I wasn't feeling well and ended up with chicken noodle soup instead. Lobster is super yummy, but it's pretty expensive! We bought these on sale ages ago and froze them so it's not so bad.

I actually really love to cook, and I love trying out new recipes. DH is a pretty adventerous eater too, so we like to try foods from different parts of the world. Sadly we very rarely actually get to eat dinner together at home because of our schedules, so when we do, we try and plan to cook something that takes a little more effort.

Also, I love the name Benjamin! :thumbup: Good choice.


----------



## kristyrich

Hi all! No new bubbys yet I see. I can't wait to see who will be next to go!! I'm 36 weeks today so only another week till I'm officially full term!! Woohoo! I'm sooo tired and in so much pain. Last night I went to bed at 9 but because my little darling decided my cervix and bladder was a trampoline I didn't get to sleep untill 3 this morning! Lol. I was even in the shower at 1 am. Then this morning, I was trying to get Riley a drink and slipped!! Ended up doing the splits and I already suffer with spd! Oh it was sooo horrible I cried and I don't even cry due to pain ( usually) I can't wait untill I can walk without feeling like I'm falling apart!! Oh and this talk of lobster has me hungry! Yum yum yum!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all. I am reading and thinking of you all - things are a lil hectic here still! Bf is proving really difficult :( nipples are killing!!!! Midwife spent ages yesterday making sure he was latched well but I can't even stand my bra touching them - so caved and gave a bottle this morning :( :( :( 

Melissa has been admitte to hospital she was having contractions last night that got worse. Cervix is closed and high but they think she has pre e as bp is high & protein in urine. I will update you as soon as I hear from her. Thinking of you hun!!! 

Ouch Kristy that sounds painfull hope you are ok! 

Lobster yum yum as lkng as someone cooks it for me lol!

Yay Doggylover on sorting names :) it's a relief isn't it! Funnily enough we where set on Harry from th beginning and then literally the week before he arrived I announced that I really liked Harrison an dh loved it too!! Now he is here he is definately a Harrison :) I will pinch dh's laptop later and upload recent pic...he is sooooo cute and tiny - es so lost in his Moses basket! He doesnt even come half way up it lol!! 

Hope everyone is ok! I'm nearly caught up with the thread. Thankyou so much for all your well wishes throughout my hospital stay! :) great to have the support from you all. Lets hope we can stay together once lo's all arrive?!


----------



## Cherrybump

morning ladies... i just wanted to say i had this dream that dogg went into labor last night and i woke to find on the thread a post from her saying.


'Well looks like that was it. my yellow became a pink last night' 

lol it must be a girlxxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum that sippy cup game sounds amazing!! How did you think of it? 

doggylover I always found with my babies names I would stress and stress and stress over finding a name then one would suddenly come to me and that would be it, I'm sure something will pop up soon :) We considered Aj for Aaron Junior but thought it was a bit 90s pop group lol. 

Nimbec it's always quite sore for the first few weeks hun, stick at it if you can you are doing so well. warm baths and showers help a lot! Or warm towels over them, just don't let your boobies get cold lol xx Don't worry if he isn't latching on properly just yet, you've both only just started it takes a bit of time and practice until you both know your positions, if you decide to use the bottle that is completely fine :) I think you are doing amazingly well for a ftm with a preemie who was quite poorly, to even get to breast feed is an amazing achievement! :) :hugs: xxx

afm: I feel like I'm back in the first trimester again!! Sore boobies, off sex, feeling sick on and off, cravings of some foods and hating others.. it's 1c outside and I was sweating on the school run!!! SWEATING!!! lol discharge and tiredness... I can barely make it to 10pm now. I went to bed with the kids the other night lol! 
Please tell me I'm not alone and you are all suffering with me  I don't now how I'm going to cope in court next wednesday :( and to top it all off my ex husband is fucking us about again, he was meant to come over the 1st week of easter holidays but instead he's coming on monday which messes up all the contact center plans we had, eh had a whole week with them but now he has 1-2 and a half days and he hasn't done any of the things the judge had ordered him to do so we can't progress on our case before the hearing :/ what a fudger ! 

Cherrybump what a weird dream you had!! I'm not going to tell you about mine hahaha!!  xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Cherrybump said:


> morning ladies... i just wanted to say i had this dream that dogg went into labor last night and i woke to find on the thread a post from her saying.
> 
> 
> 'Well looks like that was it. my yellow became a pink last night'
> 
> lol it must be a girlxxxxx

That's exciting!!! I can't wait until I can actually make that post, no matter what the end colour is :happydance: my aunt had a dream AGES ago before I even told her I was pregnant that I had a girl, so maybe these are signs! (Probably that its a boy :haha:)

Nimbec, so glad Harrison is doing well at home. Sorry that bf is getting you down and feels like a struggle. Obviously I have no actual experience, but I have read that the first few weeks are pretty horrific then it does get better. Try to make it from one feed to the next and not worry about any more than that :hugs: and thanks for the update on Melissa, will be thinking of her. 

Candy: I haven't been doing too well the last two days. Both nights I've felt nauseous and it reminded me exactly of the first tri. I'm also really stiff and sore at the minute. And sleeping last night just did not happen. When I slept on my right hand side it was ok, but my hip went numb - turned onto my left and started getting cramps. And I woke up sweating which NEVER happens, so you are not alone!

Readytomum: you should come and cook for Simon! He'd love it! We are very lucky that we always eat together, but I know if he had his way we would eat a lot differently. I do not like meat, so don't cook much, and he loves it. But he's very good about not complaining! My sister and her husband never get to eat dinner together, so much so that she doesn't actually buy food to cook dinner, they both snack and forage when they get home (which you would think would make them super fat, but my sister is super skinny!)

Kristy: splits?! Impressive lady :haha: sorry to hear you are suffering as well. Like you said only one more week until term, and then not much longer to wait (hopefully!) so we will get there...eventually! 

Afm: midwife appointment today, and that's about it. I think I will have to forgo walking the dogs for a day or two as I've been so sore afterwards the last two days, and haven't felt well at all. I'm praying that it means something is going to happen........but I doubt it :haha:


----------



## kristyrich

Thanks nimbec, I'm still quite sore but I'm ok. :) I hope breastfeeding improves for you and bubby really soon. I know how difficult it can be in the beginning. Hope everything else is going well. Cherrybump- what a funny dream, lol. Doggylover- I know it was a very impressive but painful trick, lol. I certainly don't want to do it again haha. All the best to Melissa!! xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone just had an update from Melissa she has pre e and they are going to deliver baby today!! I will keep you updated!!

Just with Midwiffe & Waltham visitor arch up in a bit but that news couldn't wait!!! X


----------



## kealz194

Morning ladies!
Thanks for update on Melissa, nimbec! Hope she is ok!!!
Don't worry too much about the breast feeding it takes a while to establish it! Are you using nipple cream! I really do recommend lansinoh (can't remember how it's spelt sorry) its in a purple tube and and you can get it in any decent chemist, boots super drug mother are etc! I swear by it! When I was first bf Paige my nipples were so sore and cracked they bled! But that cream worked pure wonders! 
Kristy ohh my goodness lady take it easy! You really don't want to be doin the splits mrs lol! Hope your feeling a bit better :( 
Ready mom I didn't think we were allowed shell fish whilst pregnant? I've been craving seafood stick with mayo and lettuce sandwiches but my oh wont let me have it coz it has shellfish in it :(!!!!
Candy I am feeling your pain with being in the first tri again! Blugh!
Hope all goes well with you mw app Sarah!
Afm... Had an awful awful nigh sleep last night, I don't know what your ladies thoughts are on spirits and ghosts etc but I'm a firm believer of it! And I'm telling you my house is haunted. The noises I was hearing (in my bedroom) last night were pure freaky. Sounded like my oh was picking up his glass and having a drink then putting it down, but as I rolled over to tell him to o turn the eating down he was sparko! And then sounded like a little girl was wheezing at the end of my bed, but Paige was laying next to me and fine! Happened like 3 times! So I ended up putting the tv on and the lamp and like his under the duvet where I proceeded to sweat like no bodies business!!!! Then I got up coz I needed I turn heating down and as I did the radiator made a loud bang and I thought I was gonna give birth then and there the way I jumped and ran into the bedroom! Omg! 
So I ended up laying in bed watching some programme called don't just stand there I'm having a baby, where dads to be learn about labour etc as they are not ready lol! Shouldn't have watched it! Too much screaming and other scary labour and birth bits lol so all in all an awesome night! X


----------



## kealz194

Omg!!! Hope her and her lo are ok!!!! Thanks nimbec!!!! X


----------



## ukgirl23

wow nimbec let her know we all wish her luck and wish her well, how exciting baby number 4 is on the the way!! hope it all goes well for her xxx

kealz I believe in spirits and stuff and that sounds super freaky!! I hope you sleep better tonight.. I have a few nights of not sleeping then a few of over sleeping lol xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I'm not huge on meat either actually! I don't like most red meat and I'm not a big fan of pork either. We eat a lot of chicken, and DH can't eat ground beef so we eat a lot of ground chicken and ground turkey instead. Sometimes we eat fish too. But to buy a huge hunk of meat at the grocery store to cook grosses me out.... lol

kealz: You're allowed to have lobster on occasion as long as it's fully cooked. The same with shrimp and crab and other shellfish. They're not high mercury carriers, and if they're fully cooked there's little risk of food poisoning. (So says my book anyway!) We don't eat much fish in our house anyway, but I did have a really strong desire to eat some shrimp with shrimp sauce a few months ago and so I had to start digging around to see what the rules were. So I'd say go fo it! As long as you're not eating it everyday, it's totally fine.

Wow... melissabump is next then!! Hope everything goes well for her and LO today!! Nimbec thanks for the update and please keep us posted as best you can with your own gorgeous LO to keep up with. Baby #4 is on the way. :flower:

ukgirl: I was actually searching around online for co-ed shower games and found it! I think it will be hilarious once they see they're chugging from a sippy cup. Sorry to hear things with your ex are flaring up again--he's such a douche, and maybe since he isn't complying with the instructions from the visitation center it will work against him at your next court date.

kristyrich: I know you're in a hurry to for bubs to arrive, but doing the splits can't be recommended. :winkwink: Sounds like a painful evening, I hope you're feeling ok this morning!! Also, it seems like you're a bit psychic wondering who will go next, since today it will be melissabump!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I hope so readytomum I hope all of this will go in my favor next week :) I think you should record them playong the beer game and post it up for us to laugh at :p 
Im trying to record Benson kicking.. I wanted to make a harlem shake video of him hahaha.. maybe I will cheat and drink cola ;)


----------



## kealz194

Readytomom I'm going to listen to you because you have twisted my arm so far that I'm just going to have to have it haha ;)!!! 
Also my baby shower had men as I'm not really a girl friend sorta girl! We did a game for the men called in our shoes! They are timed, have to blow a balloon up, then stick it up their tops to make a bump then try to tie their laces! The person to do it the fastest is the winner haha was so funny to watch them try to tie their shoes with a bump lol! And also guess the mess! I melted 6 different chocolate bars and smeared them into nappies and everyone had to guess what the mess was haha! 
Candy I'm telling you I'm freaking out! All morning I've felt like I'm being watched, then next ting I know Paige is going into my room waving and saying hello to someone/something! I almost had a heart attack and slammed my door shut! Ahhhh
I can't believe baby number 4is almost here!!!! Hope they r both ok! Eeeek!


----------



## TeAmo

Steph82 said:


> Finally complete

OMG this is gorgeous! I love it. Grayson Luc was our chosen name if this baby was a boy! hehehe love it. 



ukgirl23 said:


> girls names are so much easier than boys names we found loads of girls names we liked buy could never gree on boys.. I like Ethan Preston Mason Bentley Connor Cameron Harley Jack and Benson :)
> 
> my mum couldnt believe how big I am today.. I dont care if people say Im big because I know my measurements are perfect :)

OH man we have found choosing a girls name soooo hard but had a boys name before we fell pregnant! 

I have a big bump but I love it! :happydance:



Mommabrown said:


> Just a quick drop in to say hi ladies! I have been off all meds and had some contractions which have completely stopped andfeel great. I am almost certain she has dropped as now I can breathe so much better but pee like I have a bladder the sizeof a pea! My baby shower was fantastic but only 2 people bought anything off of the registry. The kids are out on Spring Break so I find I am very exhausted. Makes me worry how badly exhausted I will be when she gets here.

YAY for dropping! Maybe you'll be after Melissa. I do feel baby is lower today too, I can feel a head on my cervix. :dohh:



kirstabelle said:


> Awww, I hate when names are ruined by crap people having them! I have some names like that too. I actually used to know a girl who was a total feral whose name was Annelisa... but that ends in an 'a' and that makes ALL the difference :haha:

me too!!! Our best mates have used our chosen name as a middle name. Not that they know but we were like doh!! lol. Also I think there is someone on this thread who has chosen the same name as us! aaaaaaaaaah well. we still love it! (not saying they are crap pmsl! )



nimbec said:


> Hi all. I am reading and thinking of you all - things are a lil hectic here still! Bf is proving really difficult :( nipples are killing!!!! Midwife spent ages yesterday making sure he was latched well but I can't even stand my bra touching them - so caved and gave a bottle this morning :( :( :(

Oh hun, dont feel bad! I gave up BF for this exact reason last time and beat myself up soooo much. 



nimbec said:


> Hi everyone just had an update from Melissa she has pre e and they are going to deliver baby today!! I will keep you updated!!
> 
> Just with Midwiffe & Waltham visitor arch up in a bit but that news couldn't wait!!! X

YAY for baby coming! Boooo for Pre E. At least they have spotted it now. xx

Hope you are all well! I have just sat down after putting Campbell down for a nap. :thumbup: I am sooo hungry too but I dont know what I want or whether I can even be arsed to cook it! 

I am having lots of BH and period type pains today but I dont think shes coming yet! 

xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol crazy dreams eh.

Oooh Melissa baby coming next.

I bought some pineapples today to check out this theory anyways i popped them into a smoothie super yummy. 

I was going around the shops with my mum and i kept getting pressure down there. like her head was boucing on that spot. i dont really walk that much since being of work lol and getting much bigger to.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just popping on quickly to wish Melissa luck! Exciting!

Sorry to read about everyone's aches and pains - and crap sleep! You are all getting sooo close now, hang in there ladies it's almost over!

DH went back to work this week so have been a little more busy at home but I am loving being a mommy of two. Had a little wobble last night as I think we are hitting the two week growth spurt and Scarlett was cluster feeding like crazy! Finally managed a few hours in the end though and started the morning feeling much better :) here's a pic from this morning <3
 



Attached Files:







516866F1-0DD1-48C5-A9D7-7A1C367D1A12-4800-000006A4CF8183B3.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy... These last weeks are so exciting!!! I missed one day and soo much is going on! 
Nimbec, amazing to hear that Harrison is home already!! I know they had said 3-4 weeks, so this is wonderful! Pics please :flower:

Candy sorry your ex is being a douche... Again :growlmad:! 

I hope everyone starts feeling better, or at least goes into labor so the pains show to be worth it lol :haha:.

Kealz, that is soo spooky!!! :shock: I don't really know what I believe! I have never had a ghost experience but I def believe it is possible! I would be hiding under my blanket (mostly because it is scientifically proven that ghosts don't see you when your hiding :rofl:)

Sarah, stop walking the dogs! Simon can do... Plus your neighbor is already convinced...no need to continue :haha:

So I read somewhere that you may stop gaining weight (or even lose some) at the end of the pregnancy :thumbup:?!? I continue to gain... So either Grayson is going to be a mammoth... Or he's not coming out yet :growlmad::shrug:! The doctor did notice that he must have really long legs (since he was kicking at the very side of my bump)... And that he is already at -1 position! 
I am still planning on having him in the 28th (if not sooner lol)

Job interview went really well yesterday! I won't hear back until mid April but at least I made it without crowning :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Omg good luck Melissa!!! 

Nimbec check for a tongue tie, I had same problem with Sidney and a tongue tie was causing it. Also second the lansinoh cream, ladle it on before during and after feeding!

Kealz, I hate anything ghostly like that, I'd have been bricking it lol!! 
Gutted I missed that programme, have put it on sky+ now!!

Ukgirl I'm right with you in having a horrid pregnancy lol! My last one was a breeze in comparison and I even had pre-e lol!!! Today I'm grumpy, itchy, bloated, nauseated, BH's still coming all the time, painful ribs and bump, so unbelievably tired. My reflection in the mirror easily looks 10 years older than 9 months ago, scarey lol!!


----------



## dan-o

Sweetpea, she's just too cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## Steph82

I almost forgot... YAY MELISSA!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Oh my gosh kealz194, the whole idea of ghosts scares the crap out of me.....I sleep with the landing light on as it is as I am a scary cat......funny you should mention I was really scared last night for some reason and slept with my tv on too.


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz my mums house is haunted by a little girl. I saw her once in the mirror behind me its so creepy.. I have to have a light on too Bitzysarah! Im ok until Aaron goes to work tjen I try not to look around too much haha.. 

yup my ex is still a huge arse face! 

dan-o why cant all pregnancies be the same?? it would be much more predictable and easier! xx

doggylover maybe we feel so sick so we eat less so when we do go into labour its not so gross with the clear out lol? Im going to eat smaller lighter meals from now on I think. I felt sick after lunch :( now Im roasting hot. Thank goodness it isnt summer yet! 

so this is kinda funny so I had to share... I was catching up on the forums and farted and Benson jumped hahahahaha!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> I am still planning on having him in the 28th (if not sooner lol)
> 
> Job interview went really well yesterday! I won't hear back until mid April but at least I made it without crowning :rofl:

I love how you have the date scheduled in :haha: if that happens I am gonna be majorly impressed!! And yay for no giving birth during your interview - that's always going to put them off any prospective employee!

Kealz, that is really freaky about what happened last night, I don't like the idea of that at all. Is your house old? Also, I saw you mentioned the lansinoh cream. I bought some and can barely get it from the tube! Is it supposed to be really thick? And the games at your shower sound like so much fun. Mocking men is definitely the way to go!

Sweetpea, she is getting more adorable every day (as I'm sure you know!) Sorry that last night was rough, but you make it all sound so easy tbh, I am in awe of how easily you do it all. I only hope I can face the first few weeks half as well as you have done. I so I'll be thrilled!

Candy: small meals are probably a good idea. I couldn't even eat dinner on Monday because I felt so bad. But then yesterday I just kind of grazed all day and didnt feel bad until after dinner, so little and often is obviously the way to go!

Nimbec: thanks for the update on Melissa! I can't believe she has pre-e, but I'm so excited that her baby is coming today!!! This is our first team yellow baby and I can't wait to find out what it is!!! :happydance: 

Afm: midwife appointment was totally standard. She said I've had the perfect pregnancy lol. She also asked how it compared to my last pregnancy...which led to an awkward few moments before I got the point across that I previously had a miscarriage- cue her being very apologetic. She had a student midwife wth her again, and she asked if she can come to my birth as one of her case studies. I said yes, so will have an extra person down at the foo end watching everything lol! I hope I don't disappoint her :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

I won't take the pleasure of the sex/weight announcement from nimbec, but knowing how busy nimbec must be with her own little one, I wanted to let you all know Melissa's baby is here! They're all doing well. :cloud9:


----------



## doggylover

Yayyyy!! :happydance: thank you so much littlespy for letting us know! Now I'm desperate to know all the details!! :mrgreen: so pleased they are all ok as well. What a great day!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Huge congrats melissa - so pleased all is well!!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh baby #4 is here!!! :happydance::happydance:

So far we have boy, girl, girl, and yellow!!! Can't wait to hear all the details!

Yes Sarah, I have the exact date planned and even told my boss today :rofl:! He has two boys and his wife is currently 4 months pregnant, so he knows how ridiculous my statement was lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

will catch up later ladies!!!

just popping in to let u all know that i lost my mucus plug :saywhat:!!
i was told not to worry but not sure what to expect lol


----------



## doggylover

I don't think it's ridiculous, I think it's perfectly reasonable to be so organised and have the date sorted! :haha: Grayson might have other ideas though!! 
Not to be morbid and creepy and relate any of this lovely babyness to death, but my granny used to schedule onto her calendar the day she was going to die. Needless to say, she never did get it right!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I don't think it's ridiculous, I think it's perfectly reasonable to be so organised and have the date sorted! :haha: Grayson might have other ideas though!!
> Not to be morbid and creepy and relate any of this lovely babyness to death, but my granny used to schedule onto her calendar the day she was going to die. Needless to say, she never did get it right!

Lol of course I am very sorry about Granny :flower:... But I totally get her :thumbup:! She has/had every right to plan!!!


----------



## doggylover

I'd be really annoyed if I were her though, sitting up in heaven forever thinking "damn it! Six days early...really?!" :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Wow that's exciting news sparkle! Wonder how long for you now then!!! I never lost mine until i was in labour last time, so I'm not too sure about these things lol!!

Melissa... Im sure you probably wont be reading this at the mo... but Congratulations on your new arrival!!! Sorry about the pre-e, I had it last time, but my BP went down quite quick after I was induced and has been normal ever since xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

yay Congratulations Melissa!! Glad they are both doing well :) I'm going to place my bets and go boy :) xx

Doggylover that is great news that you will be a case study!! Well done!! You really have had an amazingly good pregnancy xxx

Sparklegirl I lost mine too over the last week gradually, it doesn't mean labour will start soon just means things are beginning to happen, could be weeks yet :) xxx 

Sweetpea I forgot to say how gorgeous your little girl is in her pic! x

I've just ironed half of Ben's clothes it's a massive pile!! x


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats Melissa.

Wow i kind of wanna lose my plug and i dont lol looks like loads of people on here have loads there already :| i might be one of the people who wont lose it until labor lol.

Nothing much happening with me today. Soo tired as i woke up at 4.45am went to loo and just couldnt get back to sleep until 6am by this time the light was coming in the window lol. so going to bed early i think but obem is on tonight must watch that first. 

xx


----------



## dan-o

Wow I'm impressed ukgirl, not even sure where my iron is at the moment lol :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sweetpea: Thanks for the pic!! Such a beauty. :happydance: Hopefully the little miss will let you sleep a bit better tonight.

kealz: I've never had any sort of experience with the 'paranormal' before, but I've been on severl ghost walks and what not to see if anything would happen. :shrug: My favourite one was at Dublin Castle, and while it was definitely creepy walking around there at night, no ghosts. :nope:

Steph: Glad to hear that you made it through your interview without any troubles!! Hope you hear back some good news. If you got the position, when would the start date be for?

Hurray for Melissa!!!! So excited for nimbec to update on geneder/name and all the other details!! Glad to hear everyone is doing ok so far though. More little lovelys to oogle over. :thumbup:

ukgirl: you ironed baby clothes!? That's commitment... I hate ironing. I don't iron anything. lol DH has wrinkle resistant shirts and pants, and if they do need to be ironed, he does it himself. lol


----------



## ukgirl23

I hate ironing too readytomum and dan-o I only really iron school uniforms and special occasion clothes lol. I think nesting is setting in.. my OH is hopeless at ironing!! he doesn't even iron his work stuff if we are going out I have to do it for him lol! xx

Just a huge heads up for those of you watching OBEM tonight, sadly one of the babies is very poorly and dies so if you are like me and can't hand;e that right now I suggest you miss this one episode xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww no way..

Man my tummy is upset lol. must have ate to much junk :(


----------



## Mommabrown

woo hoo Melissabump on the new addition! It shows how much more you know your body than your DR. they should have done this yesterday! Can't wait to see your LO! 

I still have my plug Cherrybump. I think that this baby was ready along time ago and when i went on the Mg and Breathine she got pissed off and decided she isn't coming out til our scheduled C-section on April 9th! 

Ukgirl i washed and hung up all baby clothes except onesies, and there is no way in hell i am ironing her clothes, DH is a freak about his being ironed but i let him do the honors as i would rather set the damn thing on his face as to have to iron! Bahaha


Steph wow you are a trooper going through an interview so close to being due! I am glad it went well and hope you get the position!!! 

I heard this cute little saying for Spring which is a new beginning and a time for new ones! I loved that idea as today is the 1st day of Spring and our little new beginning will be here soon.


----------



## Steph82

Sparkle, I think I lost more of mine today as well :shrug:. Lost some last week but both times, it was only about the size of a fingertip. I asked my doctor about it on Monday and she said that it really doesn't mean anything. All it's showing, is that your are starting to dilate and therefore pieces (or the whole thing) comes out. It's a good indicator that things are moving forward but unfortunately no labor predictor :coffee:

ReadytoMum, im not sure when the position would start (as it has been vacant for almost a year). if i do get the offer, i plan to ask them for 8 weeks before i start (to finish off my maternity leave and have 2 weeks notice i can give for my job now).
I don't iron either :blush:. I have a bottle of "wrinkle releaser", that I use for emergencies lol. :haha:
Candy, I can't believe you ironed the baby clothes lol. That is awesome! :thumbup:

Sarah, this will sound so sad... But I was almost happy that granny had her date set to late, because in my mind that meant I was too late as well :dohh:. This can all be linked to pregnancy craziness... I'm sure... I swear, I have finally understood the need to stop working BEFORE birth.... The amount of braincells that I am currently lacking is astonishing!! :dohh: I swear, I'm not usually this dense!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Sarah, this will sound so sad... But I was almost happy that granny had her date set to late, because in my mind that meant I was too late as well :dohh:. This can all be linked to pregnancy craziness... I'm sure... I swear, I have finally understood the need to stop working BEFORE birth.... The amount of braincells that I am currently lacking is astonishing!! :dohh: I swear, I'm not usually this dense!!

:rofl: hopefully that's true (about the date, not about your brain cells!) when are you going to finish work? I hate how you US ladies basically have to work as late as possible because you get so little time. It's so unfair :growlmad:

Just updated the front page with Melissa's baby details as she posted them on Facebook, but then wasnt sure if I should as nimbec hasn't had a chance to update you all yet :wacko::wacko: so they are there if you want to look...and apologies nimbec for stealing your thunder!


----------



## Steph82

Awe... Girl Boy Girl Boy!!! So exciting!

Clearly, next one born will have to be a girl (in my scientifically accurate, professional opinion :rofl:). So all ladies with girls (and Sarah of course)... Get ready :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

I was thinking the same! Have to keep the pattern going!! I guess I'll be able to tell what I'm having from who goes into labour before me :haha:

Steph, did Maybesoon ever get back to you/add you on Facebook?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all - here is a message from Melissa's oh: Hi ya. . This is Alan using Mels phone. . We are delighted to announce the birth of Lucas Daniel mills. . Who was born today at 3pm weighing 5lb 14oz. 

Congratulations hun!!!!!!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I was thinking the same! Have to keep the pattern going!! I guess I'll be able to tell what I'm having from who goes into labour before me :haha:
> 
> Steph, did Maybesoon ever get back to you/add you on Facebook?

No response from Maybesoon :cry:


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations Melissa!!! He is gorgeous!
Steph and Sarah I messaged maybesoon on here about a month ago and have had no response either! I have to say I'm really quite concerned about her an mason now! :( x


----------



## Steph82

kealz194 said:


> Congratulations Melissa!!! He is gorgeous!
> Steph and Sarah I messaged maybesoon on here about a month ago and have had no response either! I have to say I'm really quite concerned about her an mason now! :( x

I agree!!!


Nimbec... Did she send any pics??? We clearly need some baby pics on here lol


----------



## ukgirl23

yay I guessed right! He's a proper little cutie too! These March/April babies are little stunners aren't they! :)

Steph welldone at your interview, I forgot to say that too, I keep forgetting parts of my posts so bare with me lol 

Mommabrown, will you have the kids with you at all over springbreak? How are things going with that now? I'm sure Emmaleigh is getting her own back now  xx 

On the topic of Maybesoon I really thought she was on the facebook group but I can't find her anywhere. She hasn't been on BnB either and I'm also getting worried.. well more worried. I really hope she turns up soon and all is well 

well I think nesting has hit hard, I've done 4 loads of washing, dishwasher and washing up, ironed all Ben's clothes, bathed the kids and made dinner, and I'm about to go put all the clothes away and make dinner again for me and Aaron. This scares me lol x


----------



## doggylover

Candy you'll collapse of exhaustion tonight! But at least you'll be able to sleep safe in the knowledge that you have done a heck of a job today! I can't relieve you ironed all Benson's clothes - you are a dedicated momma! 

Nimbec, thanks so much for the message from Melissa's oh :thumbup: 

I'm so glad they are doing well, and goodness wasnt Lucas teeny?! If anyone has Melissa on fb she has a photo of Lucas on there. 

:( I'm worried about Maybesoon, I hope she and mason, and the rest of her family, are all ok. I'm glad some of you guys have tried to get in contact with her, hopefully she knows we are thinking of her.


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> yay I guessed right! He's a proper little cutie too! These March/April babies are little stunners aren't they! :)
> 
> Steph welldone at your interview, I forgot to say that too, I keep forgetting parts of my posts so bare with me lol
> 
> Mommabrown, will you have the kids with you at all over springbreak? How are things going with that now? I'm sure Emmaleigh is getting her own back now  xx
> 
> On the topic of Maybesoon I really thought she was on the facebook group but I can't find her anywhere. She hasn't been on BnB either and I'm also getting worried.. well more worried. I really hope she turns up soon and all is well
> 
> well I think nesting has hit hard, I've done 4 loads of washing, dishwasher and washing up, ironed all Ben's clothes, bathed the kids and made dinner, and I'm about to go put all the clothes away and make dinner again for me and Aaron. This scares me lol x

Yes I have had the kids 2 extra nights over Spring Break! It didn't come without a huge fight with my Ex though. My kids fight with their dad regularly and tell him they hate living there. My attorney makes me feel really good about getting them back too. Thanks for asking by the way! 

I too am concerned about Maybesoon. I hope all is ok with her. 

I can't believe how tiny baby Lucas is. Glad he is here and doing great though!


----------



## stmw

I cant believe 4 babies are here already!!!! So much for April Munchkins!! :D Sending my best wishes to all 4 families :D

xxx


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown, im so happy to hear that your attorney is feeling good about the custody situation! It is awful that your LOs hate living with their dad (and if he was any type of real dad he would see they are miserable and let them live with you so they are happy rather than using them as a pawn) but hopefully it will only mean good things for you getting them back in the long run.

Ouch! :tease: <-- this is what is currently being done to my stomach by my pointy, pokey child. I'm being stretched like never before!


----------



## ReadytoMum

There's pictures to be seen of melissa's LO?!! I wannnna see pictures!!! lol I'm so glad to hear that both are doing well. He's so itty bitty! :cloud9: So next up has to be a girl... that means I'm safe for a while! :haha:

I feel a little guilty today... It just dawned on me today that Tuesday is DH's birthday and we haven't talked at all about what he wants to do for it, and what day he wants to celebrate on. :nope: I think we might do it on his actual birthday so it's a work night and we don't have to worry about trying to kick friends out at 1am. Normally I'm all about late night boardgame parties, but at this point I can't handle staying up that late because it wrecks me for the next few days. (Even while not drinking!) 

I did pick him up a b-day present from Peter though. DH is a huge Michael Jackson fan, so I picked up the Rockabye Baby Michael Jackson CD. I've never heard that one before, but the Queen and AC/DC ones are amazing! So I think he'll be pretty happy with it (even though it's really for Peter).


----------



## kealz194

Aw momma brown so glad your attorney is feeling good about you getting you kiddies back! I can only imagine how horrible it must be for you to be away from them :(
Sarah I know how you feel about the pokey baby! It's like James' elbows have suddenly got very sharp an he is using them as oars to turn himself! And my tummy is just constantly solid at the moment! There is not let up! So I'm constantly feeling tight and uncomfortable! 
Ready To mom I'm sure your oh understands that you've got a lot on your mind to remember! Lol I didn't remember my ohs bday when I was pregnant with Paige haha! Didn't even get him a gift! Haha!


----------



## kirstabelle

How exciting that baby #4 is here! So glad he and Melissa are doing well after the scare her doctor gave her the other day. :hugs:

Nimbec, hope your nipple pain eases up and don't feel bad about a bottle, you are doing such a great job!! I have my hospital bag stuffed with various boob pain relievers because I have heard so many of my friends say how sore it is, so I really feel for you! I have a tube of lansinoh and also these reusable gel pad things that I think are the same brand, that were recommended by the lactation consultant who taught our breastfeeding class. Those are cooling and relieve pain but also cover your nipple so your shirt/bra doesn't rub. I also have these things called boobytubes that are sort of like bean bags you can put in the microwave or freezer and then stuff in your bra to help with pain and milk let down and plugged ducts. I don't know if any of those would help or are available where you are, but hope you can find something that helps you!!

Wanted to say on the shellfish thing, it definitely is allowed just like any other fish you can have two servings per week of low mercury fish/seafood, and shellfish is pretty much all low mercury so makes a good high protein choice. The only thing you have to avoid is raw shellfish (like oysters) or shellfish that has been cooked and then cooled and served (like shrimp cocktail), as its safer from a food poisoning/listeria perspective to have hot, just cooked fish and seafood. I'm a pescetarian, so basically a vegetarian who also just eats fish and shellfish so I was really careful checking it all out. I even have two apps on my phone to check and compare mercury levels, crazy obsessed preggo :haha: I would double check the crab stick ingredients Kealz just because its probably not all crab and you will want to be sure the other kinds of fish in it are also low mercury, although they probably are as they won't usually put the big, fancy high mercury fish in things like that. :thumbup:

UK Girl I def hope that other people are taking note of your ex's deadbeat behavior! Really hope it goes against him and in your favor as he is just constantly showing that he deserves it!!

Steph I can hardly believe we have only 8 days until our LO's make their consecutive arrivals :haha: Although I guess they will have to carefully choreograph their exits to keep with the nice pattern we've got going! So glad the interview went well! Hope you do get it and can give notice at your current job as if I remember rightly they were kind of jerks telling you that you could come back after your stingy amount of mat leave but it might not be in your same job! 

I am trying to remember other things I just read, but I think I might have reached my preggo brain limit. :( Sorry if I am forgetting things.

AFM I'm also feeling gross and nauseous when I eat. So crap. All the eating was the best part of pregnancy :cry: Had my midwife appt today and went over my birth plan with her and she made a guesstimate as to the size of the baby. She thinks 6.5-7lbs which is what I have been thinking all along. I was just under 7lbs at 42 weeks and my DH was 6lbs 6oz at 38 weeks. So I have been thinking that if she is even 7lbs she won't be much more than that, which the MW agreed with. So, we'll see!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh just remembered - thanks for the photo fix Sweetpea, she is just beautiful! Hope she lets you sleep better tonight, but how great that she is doing so well!


----------



## kirstabelle

And also just remembered - love the boy's name Doggy Lover. Benjamin is a classic! And I think the short form is an adorable combo with your short last name- Ben Jay. Sounds sort of famous somehow. Catchy maybe? I think its just a sign that they fit nicely together :flower:


----------



## Steph82

Yay Mommabrown!!! Its about time that these lawyers smarten up and realize what is best for your babys :hugs:!

ReadytoMum, what a cute idea about the CD from Peter!! Yes, we are going to be skipping this next delivery and then we are both back on the schedule :winkwink:
So, I think we all agree that clearly we must have a girl delivery next? Anyone feel close? LittleSpy maybe??? Mommabrown??? Sarah??

Kristabelle, we still have some time and I feel like there will be at least 1 baby between now and then... gosh, how exciting!!!!!!!! 
In order to keep our deadline Kristabelle, I have resorted to shoving more food in my belly :haha:. I figure, eventually, Grayson will run out of room and I can push him out that way :rofl: 
So, even though I am taking the risk of you guys thinking I have completely lost my mind (which I have of course :haha:), my dinner consisted of the following:
Deviled eggs, followed by two slices of warmed up Pizza Hut Pizza!! Now I am considering finishing off with half of a pineapple ahahah :sick:


----------



## ReadytoMum

kealz194 said:


> And my tummy is just constantly solid at the moment! There is not let up! So I'm constantly feeling tight and uncomfortable!
> Ready To mom I'm sure your oh understands that you've got a lot on your mind to remember! Lol I didn't remember my ohs bday when I was pregnant with Paige haha! Didn't even get him a gift! Haha!

My stomach is hard most of the time too! Very uncomfortable. I have to sit a lot during the day, and I think that's what keeps causing it. It happens less if I'm able to walk around and do things.

As it turns out DH forgot about planning something for his b-day too! We've both been so caught up with baby stuff it sort of got stuffed at the end of the to-do list. BUT, we have proper birthday plans made for Tuesday night now so I feel better about that.


----------



## TeAmo

Yay congrats Melissa! How exciting. I have a really active baby tonight, Defo head down on that cervix! xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls. I have a question is anyones vagina swollen?? Dh and i were going to fool around but he was like WOW its really swollen andbi kicked him off of me. I read its from baby dropping but I really don't remember this with my other LO's??????????


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Hey girls. I have a question is anyones vagina swollen?? Dh and i were going to fool around but he was like WOW its really swollen andbi kicked him off of me. I read its from baby dropping but I really don't remember this with my other LO's??????????

I wouldnt say REALLY swollen but I have been swollen for a few weeks now :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha I mean everything is bigger than normal swollen. It isn't sore or anything but now im weirded out!


----------



## MrsGreen12

Hello ladies! I wasn't having many chances to get on & say hello with my crazy work schedule but recently been diagnosed with pre e so I'm off of work with new found time on my hands. I'm trying to look at the bright side since having so much down time is a very strange concept for me so I wanted to stop in & say Hi! 

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their gorgeous LOs already! And to everyone else if you're anything like me I know you're having all types of aches, pains & sleepless so stay strong we're almost there!


----------



## kristyrich

Congratulations Melissa!! Hope you are both doing well! xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Welcome back Mrs Green! Sorry to hear about the Pre-e :hugs: This thread is definitely good for keeping your mind occupied!

Hmmm... I don't really have any swelling, but now that you ladies have said that I will get it. I feel like sometimes I read things on here and think "oh, I don't have that" and then it somehow appears!

My kid has been wild lately too TeAmo. Yesterday morning when I was lying in bed she got one of her feet stuck between my ribs! I could feel her trying to get it unstuck and when she did there was an audible noise. I was worried she had broken something but then last night she was an absolute maniac, so no longer worried. :haha: I said to my MW today that I think when you are getting your limbs stuck in another person's skeleton it might be a sign that its time to be born!

I like your plan Steph! Squeezing LO out with food, hey? :-k Not sure why that wasn't included in the birth class we took, sounds way better than most of the other options available!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow you ladies chat alot bare with me while I try to get back up to date lol.. 

Doggylover, I was still wide awake at midnight last night, trying to get Aaron to help me clean the fridge but he refused and called me crazy haha.. MY little guy stretches out a lot too to the point where I have to sit up as straight as possible! lol it is very uncomfortable isn't it!! 

Mommabrown yay for having your kids over springbreak I bet that hurt your ex haha silly bugger! I'm hoping that the kids will be back with you soon since they hate it so much at their dads, it can't be good for them there if they argue so much with him. They'll grow up hating him for keeping them away from you. I have court on wednesday my ex hasn't kept to any of the orders made by the judge so I'm hoping that goes in my favor. 

Readytomum what a perfect birthday present for your OH from baby! xx

Kristabelle I'm way too scared to eat shell fish, but I told Aaron as soon as I've given birth hand me a prawn mayo sandwhich! lol Sorry to hear that you are feeling sicky too. it's horrible isn't it! 7lbs is a good size mine were 7 and a half each xx 

haha steph!! I love your logic of eating Grayson out!! If I didn't feel so crappy after eating I would be joining you in that theory!! lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

part 2: lol

doggylover are you calling your baby Benjamin if baby is a boy? we shall be 2 Bens then!  x

Kealz I have just on off hard tummy, BHs are constantly coming now xx

Mommabrown I've been swollen down there for a while now it's not overly huge but you can tell it's bigger. I think it's from increased blood flow to that area ect xx

Welcome back Mrs Green glad you have some time to relax now before baby comes sorry to hear you've got pre-e xxx 


afm: I just got soaked on the school run, my tummy is still not good I have a feeling it wont be long now for me. I am meant to be getting my pram today and walking it home from the baby shop but it's raining so I don't think I'll get to try it out :(


----------



## doggylover

Candy I was thinking that we will have a Ben each if mine is a boy! :mrgreen: I might go for Benji though (as his mummy who will adore him. Everyone else can have Ben!) and dh is not convinced he will ever be able to do anything but Benjamin, so the poor kid will be so confused!!!

Mrs green sorry to hear about your pre-e :( but glad you are off work and have more time to catch up with us!! Hopefully you aren't too achey.

Kirstabelle, you are going to have a lovely tiny baby then! This is where your mw got it spectacularly wrong and she comes out 10lb :haha: I've been feeling a bit funny as well after eating, and candy suggested eating smaller meals which has definitely helped :thumbup: and when I say smaller meals, I mean cramming my face with chocolate every few moments. Little and often!!
And thank you for the lovely comment about the baby's name :) famous sounding is definitely a good thing :haha:

Steph: I think you should write a book "How to get your baby out" and fill it with all your tips :rofl: forcing him out through lack of space sounds good in theory...but then just think how full you would be when you reach the pushing stage which would mean a higher likelihood of pooping oneself! :haha: 

Afm, I have a day of my nephew today while my brother and SIL move house which is great :) we are going to meet Simon for lunch, and then have an ikea trip planned (well that second bit is obviously all Jacob and nothing to do with me :haha: those one year olds LOVE ikea!) 
Simon sent me a text this morning saying someone he knows at work only just found out I am pregnant today, even though everyone else obviously knows. That would have been a shock for her when I turn up later for lunch almost 39 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I should call the book: "The true tales of birthing and how to make it happen" ... then it will have to come with a long list of warnings (kind of like medications do :rofl:) like: 
* careful while sending a calendar and red marker into your uterus
* eating copious amounts of food WILL make you poop in labor
* a diet consistent of only chocolate may cause digestive problems
* forcing your OH to have sex with you, while you look and feel like a beached whale may lead to phycological issues later on; etc...

How could it not be a complete success :shrug::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies! Well my stomach was solid before I had Harrison & my bits where a bit puffy - oh the joys! 

Oh no Ukgirl I bet your dying to collect it!! Sorry to hear u got soaked :( 

Welcome back mrsgreen sorry to hear you are unwell :( 

Mommabrown yay on having kids over the break I'm so pleased for you :) 

Well we had a 1am dash to a&e last night Harrison scared me to death his breathing went really erratic like really fast then just stopped then gasped and carried on - he's fine was seen by one of doctors thy looked after him in scbu, apparently preemies with what he has been through do this for a few months and I'm not to worry unless he constantly does it PHEW!!! Great news tho as they said his jaundice looked better so no need for re admission for light therapy :) I wish they had warned me as its typical ....bloody frightening!! 

Just text Melissa to see how they are getting on. There is a photo on fb he is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Nimbec that would have been terrifying! OMG I would have been stopping breathing along with him! Glad he is okay. How is your snuza working? Hopefully it is giving you some peace of mind when you are sleeping. :hugs: to you and Harrison after your fright!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh Steph I hate those warnings on the drug ads. I especially hate that one that's been on recently about the copper IUD coil and the ad is about how its all chemical free and natural blah blah blah and you start to think that sounds quite nice and then suddenly at the end they start the warnings about how it could cause inflammation and tearing of the uterus etc etc and you're like "WTH?"


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover Benji is cute!! I call Benson Benno. xx

Steph that is a book I would buy!!  

Nimbec that is so scary about Harrison I'm glad all is well now and he is doing good xxx 

I've been peaking at Melissa's fb pics her little guys are soooo frikkin cute! <3 

well I've been to mothercare today and brought the last of the bits I needed, been to newlook and got some new trousers for court and some shoes and paid and picked up our pram... I have to say that once I got it home and played with it... I hated it!!! I don't know why.. there's nothing really wrong with it... I just... hate it.. I think it must be hormones because it is very nice. I guess I had my heart set on the Evo but because I couldn't afford it had to settle for a second hand one and that might be why but I'm slowly coming round to it now. 

I got some bed pads for in case my waters go in the night again haha!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> I got some bed pads for in case my waters go in the night again haha!

I picked up a bed pad the other day too while I was out doing some errands. It's like an absorbant sheet used for kids who have bed wetting troubles. I figure it should work nicely! When DH saw it though he was totally appalled... apparently it had never dawned on him that my waters could break in bed, and he's totally horrified now. :haha: He keeps asking about his side of the bed and why I didn't get a pad for his side too. I tried to explain that unlike a boy peeing this won't be projectile spraying, but it didn't seem to sink in. :rofl:


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, all those side effects are always horrible!! Much worse with medication in states I'm sure! Some are just funny though.. Like children's tylonol states: may cause drowsiness so don't operate heavy machinery! Ah yes... Those darn 5 year olds, falling asleep while driving forklifts ARE indeed becoming a problem :rofl:

Candy, I'm sorry your not happy with your pram! :hugs:. I'm sure it's hormone induced and you will love it soon!!! 

Nimbec, I can't even imagine what you were going through last night!! But you are right, THAT is def something that should have been mentioned when you left the hospital!!!! :growlmad:

ReadytoMum, that is hilarious about DH and his worry about HIS side of the bed :haha:. I have one of those mattress covers, that I bought when I had my old dog sleeping in bed with me. She would sometimes have accidents, so I didn't want to ruin the mattress :blush:. Non dog lovers will think its completely gross but she WAS my child. Anyway, I should pull that thing out and put it back on the bed... Better safe then sorry, right?!?

I just gave Rob my "what to expect when expecting" book that he asked to read when I was done... :thumbup:... Little did I know, now the strange comments and questions have begun :dohh:. This morning he asked me if I was having contractions already (fair enough) and I told him... Some BH and mild cramping, but nothing serious or painful yet... His response: well hurry up then :dohh:.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: I totally get it... my cat sleeps in bed with us at night. Thankfully no leakage problems in that direction, but he has serious sinus issues, so we're forever wiping his nose and trying not to get sneezed on. I keep telling DH it's good practice for when he needs to wipe LO's nose. :haha:

ukgirl: I'm sure once you give it some time you'll come to love your stroller! You liked it when you first picked it out, so the feeling will likely come back once you give it some time. What colour is it?

AFM, just poping on to procrastinate on exam prep. I had another package to pick up at the post office today and this one was from Nestle Baby! It was a really sweet freebies pack. It came with a 24 pack of Huggies NB diapers with a wetness indicator and umblical cord cut, a can of powder formula and a bottle, 8 pre mixed bottles of formula with an attachable nub, and a small cross shoulder diaper bag with change mat! We've got quite the little storage going on of formula now between the Nestle stuff and getting sent the Similac one twice!! Still hoping to avoid formula if we can, but we've got quite the stash if we need it.


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph that is so nice that he wants to look at the book! My DH hasn't cracked a single one of my preggy books and I have been harping on at him to at least flick through even one of the birth books. I asked him the other week if he was just going to try to read them while I was in labor. He nodded and laughed. :wacko: He better not sit there asking me questions about things when I am in labor. I know that will make me so annoyed! I will be telling him to direct all questions to the doula because I am busy :haha: But in all seriousness I am very glad that we ended up getting a doula as I am not sure my DH will be that much help on his own. :winkwink:

Just got back from my follow up with the chiropractor. The deep tissue stuff hurt waaaay less this time and my hips are feeling so much better. Almost as good as when I wasn't full of baby!


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG have you ladies seen this? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txg7ahARj7M

And, I only just realized that you can rank threads on B&B with stars. I just gave our thread 5/5 obviously


----------



## TeAmo

Mommabrown said:


> Ha I mean everything is bigger than normal swollen. It isn't sore or anything but now im weirded out!

its from more blood flow isnt it? I cant say ive noticed but Ive pretty much been neglecting those parts recently! 



MrsGreen12 said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their gorgeous LOs already! And to everyone else if you're anything like me I know you're having all types of aches, pains & sleepless so stay strong we're almost there!

Oh we are indeed!!!! I cant wait to hear about more babies being born. I am uber excited to do Candy's labour updates!! :cloud9: Come on Benson......



kirstabelle said:


> My kid has been wild lately too TeAmo. Yesterday morning when I was lying in bed she got one of her feet stuck between my ribs! I could feel her trying to get it unstuck and when she did there was an audible noise. I was worried she had broken something but then last night she was an absolute maniac, so no longer worried. :haha: I said to my MW today that I think when you are getting your limbs stuck in another person's skeleton it might be a sign that its time to be born!
> !

OMG yes I know exactly that feeling. I dont remember feeling Campbell up under my ribs before but she gets her knees or something up in there and it feels like shes trying to pull them away from each other! So strange. 



ukgirl23 said:


> afm: I just got soaked on the school run, my tummy is still not good I have a feeling it wont be long now for me. I am meant to be getting my pram today and walking it home from the baby shop but it's raining so I don't think I'll get to try it out :(

saw this on FB this morning. Poor you! I am not looking forward to school runs! :dohh:



Steph82 said:


> Sarah, I should call the book: "The true tales of birthing and how to make it happen" ... then it will have to come with a long list of warnings (kind of like medications do :rofl:) like:
> * careful while sending a calendar and red marker into your uterus
> * eating copious amounts of food WILL make you poop in labor
> * a diet consistent of only chocolate may cause digestive problems
> * forcing your OH to have sex with you, while you look and feel like a beached whale may lead to phycological issues later on; etc...
> 
> How could it not be a complete success :shrug::rofl::rofl::rofl:

tee-hee! this made me giggle lots. 



nimbec said:


> Well we had a 1am dash to a&e last night Harrison scared me to death his breathing went really erratic like really fast then just stopped then gasped and carried on - he's fine was seen by one of doctors thy looked after him in scbu, apparently preemies with what he has been through do this for a few months and I'm not to worry unless he constantly does it PHEW!!! Great news tho as they said his jaundice looked better so no need for re admission for light therapy :) I wish they had warned me as its typical ....bloody frightening!!

OMG. I am so glad he is alright but that must have scared the life out of you!!!!! My twin neices were born at 32 weeks and I dont remember this happening but I guess if the doc says so then at least you know why xx


----------



## TeAmo

yes hilarious!! OH looked well impressed! x


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Im still alive and kicking lol just had 3 pages to read and forgot most of it lol. 

Just made my first ever stew it was yum. Made enough to freeze some lol.
Had little period cramps/pain either but nothing special lol 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

I do like my pram a bit better now, I think it just needs a bit of sprucing up, oiling the wheels ect.. Aaron thinks I'm having a last minute freak out lol. 
Yes I got soaked on the school run twice today and now I have to go back to the school for Luke's parents evening! :( 
I'm hoping for a lovely warm bath tonight when Aaron get's home.. I can't have one unless he's home because I can't get out hahahahahaha!! 

Cherrybump I love stew!! I made it for the first time a few months ago and my family now live off it haha :) x

I have to admire that dads ingenuity bless him!


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> OMG have you ladies seen this?


:rofl: I had to watch it a few times to catch what the guy was saying! That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Cherrybump

Think i might start making it more often to lol. xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha I guess ladies. Nurse said it was from baby's head being pushed down on my cervix, when they did the check today they were pushing on her head and said it is right there. I am a bit nervous as it can be anytime now...but when they said that about DD she went for 2 1/2 weeks with out budging! Both DS were ready to get the heck out! 

Nimbec and Doggylover thanks. I feel better knowing that they are ready to be home! 

Ukgirl my Ex has not complied with the courts either and my attorney says that the judge will look down on him for that because there is no excuse anymore for why he has been dodging all of the requests made by the courts, especially if he wants his children so badly! 

Cherrybump oh yummm....we had grilled pork chops, corn on the cob, mash potatoes and turkey gravey! Oh it was delicious!


Steph bahahaha that is a book i think we would all buy!!!!! 

Oh i can't wait to see a picture of Melissas little Lucas!! 

Nimbec how scary! Glad that they gave you more information on it so now you know what to expect with him and not be so beside yourself! 

Mrs.Greene glad you are back but sorry about the circumstances. Pre-E is no joke hope you get plenty of rest and stay off your feet!


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown, glad Em is in starting position :thumbup:

Grayson is at -1 but I'm not sure he is willing to come out yet :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown I actually got a letter today saying that my ex hasn't followed to court order and now because of him everything has ceased to go forward and that the solicitors and social services are ''frustrated'' with him and that it will be raised in court :D :D :D Also I called the contact center tuesday to arrange his dates and times and he hasn't replied to them either so soon he's not going to get anything! 


Just been to Luke's parents evening he is amazing :D x


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph I didn't even ask where she was at in position. I am going to call them back and see! I was pretty much 100% effaced and still at 3 cm dilated. My plug is still in tact and i am pretty much just playing the waiting game now. 

OMG UKGIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great!!!!! His true colors really have shown through!! We have a court hearing about him not complying and I hope the judge throws the book at him and makes him turn my children back over to me!!!


----------



## kealz194

Urgh uk what a douche and how frustrating but at least people can see he is a complete douche! 
Momma brown glad emmaleigh is gettin into position!
At my midwife appointment she just said he's not low yet! And if I remember correctly I was never checked how dialated I was till I was actually in labour! They just measure your fundus, had a feel, listen to the hb and check urine and ship you out! Crap! I feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever! I really hope they give me good news on Tuesday about wether they are gonna induce me or not but I'm really not holding my breath! :( 
I love stew! I cooked one last week! We have it monthly as my oh looves stew. Tonight we are having a tortilla bake (new from old El Paso) thought it looked interesting! 
I usually do my food shopping online at asda, but recently (last 2 deliveries) thy have sent me out I date food, or meat that goes out the next day and I buy in bulk, things have been damaged, substituted and thy didn't send me Paige's nappies and I use Asdas little angels as they are actually quite good and so much cheaper than pampers! So tomorrow I'm getting my mum to take me there instead but I'm dreading it! It's gonna be a big monthly shop so I'm preparing to go into labour in the shop hahah x


----------



## Cherrybump

I got those nappies lol well FOB mum bought me some lol heard good things abour them.

Ukgirl thats brillant news. He's showing his true colours and will get what he deserves xxx


----------



## Steph82

Kealz and Mommabrown, don't worry... The doc only told me the position, because I asked. She initially just said: baby's head is right there (as she was pocking it lol).
Kealz, that is really cool, that they offer a service that delivers groceries... Too bad they aren't as good as if you picked it up yourself. Hopefully you will make it there and back without your waters breaking :haha:... But hey, even if it does go, at least you won't have to clean it yourself :winkwink:

Awe Candy, were you expecting anything BUT a great review at parents night???!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh I'm so pleased that our exes are such idiots mommabrown! :) hehe

I knew Lucas would do well at parent's evening but I didn't expect him to do SO well, he was writing in sentences and doing his own numbers. I am so proud of him. I really don't want to sound like one of those mums who talk about how amazing their kids are all the time so sorry lol xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey there is nothing wrong with boasting on your kids! I am glad he did so well! You should be very proud of Lucas! I would be the same with Landon too!!!

Nurse called back and like you Steph she is at -1! I have 19 days till c-section but Dh keeps talking about the full moon and going into labor then! Lol

Kealz he checks every appointment simply bc I started labor earlier than 36 weeks. Be lucky bc when he does my cervix hurts for a while after he does it! 

Damn ground hog is crazy this year! 2nd day of Spring and it is snowing here!


----------



## ReadytoMum

It's snowing here too...has been the last two days. Spring my arse! I'd like to pop that groundhog in the oven with some BBQ sauce.


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Hey there is nothing wrong with boasting on your kids! I am glad he did so well! You should be very proud of Lucas! I would be the same with Landon too!!!
> 
> Nurse called back and like you Steph she is at -1! I have 19 days till c-section but Dh keeps talking about the full moon and going into labor then! Lol
> 
> Kealz he checks every appointment simply bc I started labor earlier than 36 weeks. Be lucky bc when he does my cervix hurts for a while after he does it!
> 
> Damn ground hog is crazy this year! 2nd day of Spring and it is snowing here!

Full moon cycle would work out perfect for me lol. March 27th... I'll let Grayson know :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Hahaha steph, sending him in lunar calendars as well now?! That's something you can add to your book :haha:

I've just read through the last pages and forgotten most of it... :wacko:

Candy: boast away about Lucas! I'm very glad he is doing so well at school, and you should be proud and boast about it! I'll be the same (if my child is any good at anything!!) and great news about your idiot ex as well!

In terms of dilation/engagement- I don't think dilation is routinely checked here until labour due to infection risk, so I don't know about that, but I know I'm not at all engaged yet. My mw said the head is right down there, but is still classes as "free" so not at all engaged. That bummed me out as I am a week away from my due date, and I read that first babies usually engage really early, which makes me think even more I'll be waiting for ages for this one!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Hahaha steph, sending him in lunar calendars as well now?! That's something you can add to your book :haha:
> 
> I've just read through the last pages and forgotten most of it... :wacko:
> 
> Candy: boast away about Lucas! I'm very glad he is doing so well at school, and you should be proud and boast about it! I'll be the same (if my child is any good at anything!!) and great news about your idiot ex as well!
> 
> In terms of dilation/engagement- I don't think dilation is routinely checked here until labour due to infection risk, so I don't know about that, but I know I'm not at all engaged yet. My mw said the head is right down there, but is still classes as "free" so not at all engaged. That bummed me out as I am a week away from my due date, and I read that first babies usually engage really early, which makes me think even more I'll be waiting for ages for this one!

Sarah, your baby is simply a pro at this being born thing... Clearly a girl!!!... Leave up to my silly boy to squeeze himself in a tight spot weeks before he actually has to :dohh:! Your monkey is just more efficient at time management and probably has a Gantt chart on when to do what!


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: either that or they are a lazy buggar who is planning on staying put for the foreseeable future!!! I know which one I think is more likely! 

Nimbec: so scary to hear about your hospital dash with Harrison :shock: but I am so relieved that he is ok, and hopefully it won't happen again, and at least if it does you know that it's ok for him to have difficulties like that.


----------



## ukgirl23

hahahaha steph I love your theory!! 
doggylover youre still early yet most first babies come late down worry xx

I dont think we get checked here until we are having our sweep at about 40 weeks. I wish I knew how dialated and effaced I am! I had false labour again last night every 2 minutes for 30 seconds they hurt too but apparently the more of that you have the quicker labour will be so bring it on!! 

its 3am here and Im just about to go to bed!! Connie has had terrible earache since 7pm and cried and screamed for hours. I feel terrible for her. The paracetamol didn't even touch it :( Ive just managed to get her off to sleep by putting a warm hot water bottle on her ear hopefully we can sleep now until morning. So looking forwards to getting her in the drs!! 

I wish the weather would warm up too! but saying that it was quite warm here the other day before a thunderstorm and I couldnt cope lol! had to open all my windows and sit there in a vest top!! 

anyway Im dying of sleep deprivation so night night  xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all Melissa and bubs are doing well. They are I'm trying to upload a pic for u too see him! 

Grrr I thought I had posted this message yesterday!! Sorry ladies!! I can't get pic from fb either - epic fail lol!! 

Hope all ok?!


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec have you got flikr? I can only upload pics from there xxx


----------



## lily28

nimbec said:


> Hi all - here is a message from Melissa's oh: Hi ya. . This is Alan using Mels phone. . We are delighted to announce the birth of Lucas Daniel mills. . Who was born today at 3pm weighing 5lb 14oz.
> 
> Congratulations hun!!!!!!

Aaaw many congrats!!! :hugs:
It is unreal that we have 4 babies already!!!:thumbup:


How is everyone today?

Apologies for being MIA these last days, I was with my parents as DH is away for business, and no one is feeling safe leaving me alone in the house in case I faint and hit my head. :dohh:
So I couldn't log in properly, :nope: as my dad's tablet is super difficult to use.

Baby still in the belly, we had our 36 week U/S yesterday! He is sooo damn cute! He has the most beautiful chubby face I have ever seen :cloud9:, my nose and pretty lips! I'm in love with my baby boy already!:kiss:
Turns out the "period" pain I get occasionally is baby boy squishing his face on my right hip bones :haha: 
He weighs 2750 grams, and doc who did the U/S said he is good enough to be born from now on. Just a note: I was born 2500 grams and made it just fine with only a little jaundice.

I have my next appointment with my doc next week, hope it goes well. My blood work is perfect, baby in perfect position, I feel great and I'm good to go!:thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Lily, when I got the notification on Fb that you had posted and all I could see was that it was a picture with the caption "my baby at 36 weeks" I nearly died thinking you had gona into labour and had him already! But his squishy cheeks are still inside, thank heavens! Tell him to stay in for one more week at least just to be safe!

Candy,poor Connie :( Hope you managed to get a dr appointment?

Afm, Simon kept prophecising blizzards for today. Turns out he was right. The electric went off at about midnight and hasn't been back on since, and we woke up to about 4in snow. Cue him off to work (Poor Simon) and me to my parents as our house is freeeeezing!


----------



## lily28

^ Haha! Nope he is still inside, sorry if I freaked you out! Everyone tells me to wait a little longer until they get their lives in order before I give birth, as if it is up to me!!! So funny, but I will do my best to keep him in for a while.

What are you going to do about heating, sounds really nasty :O


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lily I thought the same as doggy as the caption popped up on my phone and I couldn't see the pic! Those chubby cheeks are to die for though!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Apparently I'm drastically missing out by not having joined the FB group!! I haven't seen any pics of melissa's LO yet, and I don't get to see the squishy cheeks of Lily's LO from the U/S photo! :nope: 

doggylover: No heat? Yikes, that sounds terrible! We've gotten a crazy amount of snow the last couple of days too.... because it's Spring don't cha'know. :dohh: Hopefully your parents heat stays on so you can hang out there and be nice and toasty!

ukgirl: Sorry to hear about Connies ear ache!! Hopefully you managed to get into a Dr.'s today to get her medication for it. Poor thing. And poor mamma not being able to do anything about it. :hugs: 

AFM, we have our co-ed 'baby party' tomorrow with all of our local friends. So after work tonight I'll be busy making sure all the food etc. is in order! I picked up the props for the games and the prizes already. Hopefully everyone who said they were coming is able to make it, and I'm looking forward to seeing what sort of bits and bobs our friends picked up for us. I know there's two items that were bought off our registry that we didn't receive at our big shower, so I'm really hoping we'll get them tomorrow!


----------



## Steph82

I had the same thought as you girls this mornig, when I saw Lilly's post lol. Such a sweet picture! I always thought that US would be unclear at this stage, but it does look so cute :hugs:

ReadytoMum, join the April Munchkin group on FB!!!! Melissa has not posted any pictures on there, and I am not friends with her, so like you, I am patiently waiting for a pic on here :haha:
I hope you have a great time at your shower and you get everything you need! 

Candy, is Connie better? Poor baby! You guys need some better weather over there! I shall send you some sun, so you guys start to feel better!

Sarah, no heat and 4in of snow :shock:?!? No thank you! Glad you have migrated to your parents house for a little while! LO will def not come out if its cold outside lol.

Nimbec how are you doing? How is Bentley dealing with Harrison being home now? Any luck on keeping BF going? Can you still pump, or is that just as painful? Sorry for all the questions :blush:


----------



## kealz194

Aw candy hope poor Connie feels better soon!!! 
Lily gorgeous lil chubby bubby you've got baking there!
Sarah I feel for you with the cold snow and no heating!!!!! Hopefully you can get it sorted soon! Is the hospital far from your mums? Just incase lol! I freak out at this point. Don't want to go too far away from home just incase lol! 
Readytomom hope your shower goes well tomorrow! Have fun and hope ou get all you want! 
And I agree with Steph! Join our Facebook page! I try to add all as personal friends too, it's nice that we can keep in touch and if anything does ahappen or like maybesoon one of us disappears we can make sure all is ok! :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Ok girls you are going to have to navigate me through the group thing on FB. I can't seem to get it figured out how to find our group?? I too would love to be able to keep up with all of you all and let you see pics of Lil Emmaleigh after she pops out!

Readytomum i hope you have a great time at your shower! 

Oh Ukgirl sorry lil Connie is under the weather. I hope she gets to feeling better soon!

Doggylover I hope the power is back on soon and you get some heat.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hmmm... I tried to find the Facebook group but didn't have any luck. :nope: What's the actual title of it? Am I able to find it, or do I need to be invited to join it?


----------



## kealz194

Candy added me to it! I just had a look to see if I could invite you but as I don't start it up it won't let me so when candy comes on I'm sure she won't mind directing you both to it xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

if you add me Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly, I can add you into the group on facebook. Once you are in there you will get a side bar tab to click on so you can write posts to the group, anything you write can ONLY be seen by the group so no worries about posting stuff you don't want other to see. You wont find it in a search because I've put the group as secret for the reason that people can not read our posts :) 

Thanks for all your replies about Connie :) She's much happier today, I put the warm water bottle on her ear about 3am and she went straight down to sleep in my arms until about 7am which was good but I could barely get up lol.. We managed to get in the drs and get seen and luckily we got there before her ear drum had burst although the infection is still bad and she'll be deaf in that ear now for at least a month :( Got some medicine and went home after she rinsed my purse in the shop on all sorts of junk haha, She's sleeping now bless her. 
There really is nothing worse than having a sick LO and not being able to do anything about it :( 

Yes please to warm weather!!! it's freezing and rainy down here :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies my fun day in the snow is wonderful! I migrated to my parents, thank god, and was happily having a little nap when Simon phoned and asked if I could come and pick him up because his car was stuck. So off I toddle, in my car...I made it less than 100m from my parents house (right out in the country) and a woman coming the other way gets stuck in the snow. So I phoned Simon (who had been towed free by a tractor) and he said to reverse back to the house. But the snow had piled up behind me so badly in those five minutes that my car was also stuck. So I had to wait half an hour for him to drive as close as he could, walk a mile to me, and we had to walk back in the blizzard together! The snow is now averaging 1.5ft deep with drifts of over 3ft!

Now we are both at my parents house.....while my dad is stuck at my brothers and my mum is stuck at work! I have honestly never seen weather like this. 

And I am 100% sure I will go into labour tonight as we are (usually) a 20 min drive from the hospital, but today there is no way we would ever get there - not least because both our cars are abandoned! So instead of yelling "get out!" At baby I'm yelling "stay in!"

Fun!

Candy, I can't believe connies eardrum burst! That must be agony, and you and her are the only two people I've known it to happen to! Not a lucky ear family!


----------



## kealz194

Candy added me to it! I just had a look to see if I could invite you but as I don't start it up it won't let me so when candy comes on I'm sure she won't mind directing you both to it xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover what a day!! Tell that little baby of yours under no circumstances must he or she come out!! at least you are stuck somewhere warm. xx


----------



## doggylover

Yep luckily they have gas fires so we are all set heat wise! Sadly...the sky dish is out of action so we have no TV....just each other for company :shock: :haha:

I may tell Simon later that my waters have broken and film his reaction....ya know...just to pass the hours..


----------



## ukgirl23

fairy liquid bottle filled with water up your skirt should do the trick nicely!! haha don't go breaking any beds while the parents aren't home! ;)


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahahahahaha Doggylover that would be freaking hilarious! 

Thanks for adding me Candy!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg poor dogg. I hate the darn snow. It was nice and sunny the other day there now it horrible and really windy up here :(. At least your in a nice warm house lol.

Ive been busy today, was at the council trying to work out the dam letter they sent me and from what it looks like i can jump for joy as they have no fix my benefit out which has only took since september to be fixed. Just waiting on another letter coming to me about how much they show be owing me back. and without realizing this is a free forth night of rent i went ahead and paid for the next 4 weeks. Yes im a tit lol now im in credit by 100 odd pound lol until i get this other letter i could be more lol. 

Anyways i had my last class today was about breast feeding and now im stocked up on info its defo something i wanna do and shall do my best to stick it out even when it get tough(sore) lol. 

Still getting the odd cramping down there but nothing new. Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Ukgirl sorry to hear you little one has a ear ache i hate getting them. You try everything you think of to help take the pain away aswell lol hot water bottle was what i ended up with aswell xx


----------



## ukgirl23

no worries mommabrown :) xx 

Rant warning... 

Sorry but I have to get this out!! So my ex is coming on monday, we are due in court on wednesday and I've been trying for weeks to arrange his contact at the center with the kids.. I got a letter today saying he is surprised that I expected him to be here for the first week of Easter to see them in the center when he would be here the day before court, I knew he was coming before court but am I completely insane for expecting him to spend the first week of the holidays with the kids since he was over here anyway??? So he rearranged the contact center dates, and wants 2 hours after school!! We live 45 minutes from the center and Aaron works from 4pm, we already made it clear that after school contact was not an option! He's trying to make me look like I'm being difficult. Right but not only that... he wants me to pay for half of HIS contact fees to see the children!!! I am 3 weeks away from having a baby, he has taken us to court and sucked all our savings out of us, we are almost 2 grand in debt to solicitors and he wants me to pay for his contact!!!!!! He's just been on holiday in the Canary Islands, I can barely afford to take my kids out for a day trip to the Oceanarium!! I can not believe the cheek of it!! He's trying to move the contact center now too to one that supervises contact out of the contact center when I already said no to contact out of the center! He's really pissing me off now! 

Am I being unreasonable for saying no to after school contact and not paying for his contact center costs???


----------



## Cherrybump

Hell no! put your foot down their hun. He's well over stepping the mark. You are the main carer for those kids he should be giving you money towards them not the other way around.

He sounds like my sister's ex like. He see my neice every second saturday and it meant to spend 2 hours with her. But he's always trying to get away earlier each time because *he has to work* when he has this contact thing in place before he even got this job and they knew he had it but that doesnt stop him from trying to leave earlier each time. He also wants to take Ammie out and no have her in the contact centre but there is no way in hell we'd ever agree to this when ammie was coming up 1 i think he tried to run out of our garden with her. He's abusive and can be violent to. He's meant to give my sister money for ammie but for some reason hasn't showed her a penny. He apparently bought my neice who turns 3 at the end of november a ps3.. I mean wtf..


I have you have the right to put your foot down as you have made it clear how things can go. 

I hope you manage to get it all work out hun. He's just putting his own needs before anything else..


----------



## Mommabrown

No No NO! you are not being unreasonable! I think our Ex's are so related! You have to make the best decision for you and your children and he hasn't made one single attempt to do so for them! If he can afford VACATION he can AFFORD his own fees. What an ASS!And If he can't comply with you and make an effort then i wouldn't do it either. Don't worry they will see what he is doing to you and the children.:hugs: Hang in there girl it will all work out! 

I am at a loss today as my contractions have kept me up all night again and they are really strong in my back. I am still stuck at 3 cm and Dr confirmed yesterday that i am definitely having them(contractions) again and to take a Tylenol PM or Benadryl to get help to sleep through them and it isn't working.


----------



## doggylover

Candy I do not understand why he would think you would pay half the contact centre fees? You only let him see connie and Lucas because you have to and are trying to do what's best for them, but you're hardly jumping for joy about it so why would you contribute? And since he is such a bad father that he can only see his kids under supervision, he should be financially responsible for all costs that incurs. What a total arsehole. I really, really hate him. I know I've never met him, but he is a absolute tosses (which replaces a word I would rather use!)


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks I'm glad you agree with me, I feel like he's trying to trap me and make me look like I'm being difficult and unreasonable to CPS so that they can force my children to see him out side the center. He really is an arse! xx sorry for ranting to you all xx

Mommabrown I was like that with Connie, I had contractions all through the night I woke up with every one. Eventually they got stronger and closer together, I hope yours do too, do you have some stairs you can go up and down?  xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

it just made me very angry when I read that he was ''surprised'' that I expected him to be here for the first week of the Easter holidays... like I was insane to think he would want time with them over Easter.. I think I must be from another planet because I thought he wanted to see them :/ He lives with his parents too, so he doesn't pay rent, food, bills ect.. if he spends his money on courts and travel fees and can't afford food it doesn't matter because mummy and daddy will feed him, he'll never go cold if he can't afford to pay the gas bill.. not like my kids. It makes me so angry that he even asked for me to pay half!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

My EX moved back in with his dad too after our separation and divorce! He is the same exact way and now that he is remarried he thinks he is the cock of the walk! My Ex isn't even trying to negotiate visitations out with me they are being forced by the court because he is such a douche! Don't worry mine told them how i would never let him see the kids so he didn't understand why he had to let me see the kids. I never told him he couldn't he just never would! I don't blame you for being so upset. I get all emotional and angry too when i have to deal with my EX. And that is what we are here for hun, to help give you support through those times when it seems like you have no were else to turn! Hang in there Candy! 

On the stair thing no but now i am determined to find some and run up and down them!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks mommabrown <3


----------



## ReadytoMum

I don't think you're being unreasonable at all ukgirl! If he wants to see his kids, he can pay the fees to do it. I mean if your kids were super exicted about seeing him and then wouldn't be able to because he 'has no money' then it might be something to consider, but from what you've said in the past they don't care much for him either!! So sod him! :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow men can be such arsholes cant they. 

Your allowed to be pissed off hun. x


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh exactly readytomum!! Some men are complete arseholes cherrybump! x


----------



## Cherrybump

They defo are hun. xxx


----------



## Steph82

Boy oh boy Candy, I don't know what else to say, other then: your ex makes me want to punch babies (only figuratively of course!!)!!! Just goes to show you, what a dead beat some fathers can be :growlmad:
Try not to get to worked up.... Given everything else you have going on, it's just not worth it :hugs:

Mommabrown, your making great progress then?!? How do you know the difference between contractions and just period cramps?? Since last night, I have been getting some light period cramps on and off... But it's not like I could say: they are starting now... And now it's over! They just phase in and out all day. Not really painful either :shrug:. I'm confused

Sarah, did you pull the "water trick" on Simon??? What an awesome idea btw :haha::thumbup:. I hope you guys are no longer stranded and I'm sure LO will have the common decency to stay in!!!

Candy, today I am joining you on the hoof department :dohh:. Too much walking around at work, and now I'm soaking my feet in Epsom salt! Have I mentioned: I'm done being pregnant ?!? :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I'm so fed up with his shit, 7 years of fighting now, I just don't care enough to do it anymore, I want to live my life with my family and have him come see them at the contact center every few months and leave us the heck alone. He needs a life! 

Poor you if you are swelling up!! Mine are so swollen today I can barely walk but none of the midwifes will even look at them, all my legs are tight too :( I have hospital tomorrow for another pre-e check. I might just wear flip flops and wap them out and be like LOOK AT THOSE HOOFS!!! haha, I went to buy epsom salts for them but the chemist wouldn't sell them to me, she said that at this stage all I'm allowed is paracetamol :( I ight double check at hospital tomorrow xx 

mommabrown did you find some stairs in the end? you need the stairs and rocky music.. I done squats when I was in labour with Lucas hahahaha! xx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> LOOK AT THOSE HOOFS!!! haha, I went to buy epsom salts for them but the chemist wouldn't sell them to me, she said that at this stage all I'm allowed is paracetamol :( I ight double check at hospital tomorrow xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: How funny would that be?!?!? ahahahaha
I cant believe the nerve of that pharmacist. :grr: All I heard, is that your not supposed to use it as a laxative (one of the other uses it is knows for) during late pregnancy. But... if it makes you feel better... soaking the hoofs did not really help :nope:. My feet are not horrible... but enough to make me uncomfortable! 
I'm going to be symptom spotting all weekend, in the desperate hope, that this baby will decide to show early :haha::dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Steph I didn't do the water trick - my mum managed to get home and if I had done it with her in the house she would have had me at the hospital before I had a chance to explain, probably with her hand up there trying to pull LO out while screaming "granny is ready to meet you baby!" She's insane about this baby :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph mine feel like a tighting from my back all the way around to the front like a very strong period cramp and it starts out easy then spikes to unbareable and goes back down. 

Candy I haven't but I have thought about squats! Lmao


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> she would have had me at the hospital before I had a chance to explain, probably with her hand up there trying to pull LO out while screaming "granny is ready to meet you baby!" She's insane about this baby :haha:

:rofl: I actually started laughing out loud when I read this... and DH made me explain what was so funny. I think he's decided we're all a little nuts! :haha:

I'm glad you survived being snowed in, and that LO stayed put for the time being!!

ukgirl: sorry to hear your feet are getting bad again! Mine are definitely starting to swell up a bit again too. I woke up this morning with some pretty deep indents on my ankles from my socks. I've been trying to drink lots of water the last few days, but my hand is getting worse too... even with the carpel tunnel brace on while I sleep my hand is still at least twice as big as my other one when I first wake up. :wacko:

Steph: I'm with you on that one! I'm totally ready to be done as well. Sadly I still have a ways to go... you guys can see the light at the end of the tunnel! All I have is carpel tunnel. :growlmad:

DH and I went out for dinner tonight to our favourite Burrito place. It was soooo yummy. I'm amazed I managed to eat it all though... they're pretty huge and LO isn't exactly leaving much space for food these days. I guess he liked it enough too to get out of the way! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quick update Melissa And her gorgeous Lo are home :) I'm sorry I can't find a way to attach her photo from fb - I'm sure she will post one soon! Congratulations Again hun & welcome to the mummy club!! 

Ok well Harrison is keeping me on my toes ... Out of hrs docs tonight as his eye was stuck shut - bloody conjunctivitis!!! Bless him!! We had our first outing to the shops today - success ...I even bf in the changing rooms of next! I'm not good enough yet to do in public lol! 

I have a major problem with the snuza ladies :( it rubs his belly button and makes it bleed! It's quite rough in the underside where the clip is.... Had to leave it off so can heal (his cord has fallen off already so not that) hmmm a bit frustrating! 

Ukgirl what a ***** and I'm so sorry your hoofs are giving u grief! Not long now! 

Doggylover that made me laugh out loud!!! 

Well my oh has been behaving really out of character since Harrison has arrived home :( he has hardly been involved - only done 1 nappy, only ever wants to hold him just as I've settled him and terrifies me as I have to nag him to support his head! The best yet was when I persuaded him to help bath he insisted on holding him by his bum & head - grrrrrrr!!!!! Well I tried to talk to him & explain there was a way & reason to do things & I felt like he wasn't involved. He flipped :( and was really shitty. Well next day Midwiffe have him a real lecture & I hadn't said a word!!!! Other than that I was feeling very emotional & he thought I was going nuts lol but of course he thought I had told her!! He is normally very caring& considerate I have no idea what is going on???! I offer him to hold him but he is usually too busy with work but then wants to wake him just as I've settled him (not good as takes ages to resettle!!) well we popped to a friend that also has a new born & her hubby said how emotional she was and he was doing loads - since then he has been better!! I have been trying to cuddle him and make him involved but not sure what else to do? 

I'm so nervous as mum is going home this weekend and in struggling to get him to help with basics like putting washing on - keeping kitchen tidy...oh fun! The house will just have to be a bomb site :( I really don't understand it he is normally so loving!!!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, yum burritos!!!!!! Glad LO moved over a bit, to make room for some extra :haha:
Sorry to hear that your wrist is still bothering you. Is there no hope that it will getting better before LO gets here?!?

Nimbec, maybe your OH feels like he can't do anything right (because it all comes natural to you) :shrug:. Gosh, I fear that I will have the same problem with my OH when Grayson comes home (mostly because I feel like I will be a control freak though lol). Have you tried to talk to him and tell him how you feel? Maybe he feels a bit neglected at the moment, because all of you energy and time is going to Harrison?!? I wish I had some good advice :hugs:. Hopefully things will turn around soon!

I had a dream last night that Kealz announced on FB that her little boy was born!! My first thought was: wait, we were supposed to have a girl next :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Steph! I'm not sure if he feels left out - I will try and talk to him again today! He went out with a mate and got very drunk last night so maybe that will have sorted him lol. I have to say I'm not sure how many women would have been so easy going about him going out 5 days after new baby us home but hey ho if it sorts his head out that's fine ! :) 

Hope everyone us ok and not too uncomfortable!! Can't wait to gear who is next! It only seems a short time ago we where all talking about desperately getting to our 12 week scan - now we are actually at the point of babies arriving!! How exciting!! I think Doggylover will be next ;)


----------



## nimbec

Melissa's little man - Lucas :) he's gorgeous!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TeAmo

aww he is gorgeous!!!

Nimbec, Do you think he is just wary of newborns hun?

Candy, I am sorry you're having such a difficult time at the moment with your ex. Sounds like an arse. 

AFM- We went to the zoo yesterday with Cam. It was a nice day! Im glad we went then as today we are being snowed on! I was so so so so sore after walking all day and I didnt sleep well at all because it was painful to move at times. 

xx


----------



## doggylover

Still no electric with us for second day in a row! Thank heavens for 3G and my mobile to keep me entertained! 

Nimbec I'm sorry to hear about oh. It sounds like he is having trouble adjusting to life as a dad. I'm sure it's the last thought that's crossed your mind, but maybe you should leave him and Harrison alone together for an hour or so , so that he has no choice but to take care of him and maybe the alone time will help him bond more? 
That is really disappointing about the snuza :( the rubber tip is quite hard so I can see how that would rub on a little wriggler's skin if they are dancing about in it. 

Oh lord almighty, my parents alarm automatically starts goin off after the electric has been out for 12 hours. We have just reached that point and there is no way to turn it off as the control panel is run by the mains :dohh: who thought that up?! Headache central!


----------



## doggylover

Lucas is so gorgeous!! Glad they have headed home safely!

And I hope to god I'm next- I'm sick of waiting (as everyone is!) I'm going to see if I can sweet talk my midwife into giving me a sweep on Wednesday...


----------



## soph77

Hi everyone!!! I haven't posted in here in forever but I have been trying to keep somewhat up to date by ways of lurking. I generally have a read on my phone before I go to sleep :)
My little Theo is such a pain whenever I try to have a minute on my phone or computer, we are totally raising a techhead! He is obsessed with my iPhone! And there is no chance of actually using my computer with him around at all. he just scrolls the page up and down and bangs the keyboard :(
I always tell myself that I'll post when he is napping but then I am so tired that I need to nap too! I try to keep up to date on FB too, but I hardly ever post in there either. I feel like such a crap April Munchkins Mum!

I am super excited that the babies are coming!!!
Congrats Sweetpea, Nimbec and Melissa!!! Gorgeous babies :) Who have I missed? I'll have to go back.

AFM, I am all set for my c-section on the 11th April and desperately trying to get everything ready for her arrival. I was all set and organised for theo at this stage, but I have so much to do! I was supposed to pack my bag this week but haven't started it and I was supposed to finish the nursery before my baby sprinkle last week but that is nowhere near done either! I spent a bit of time in there tonight so it is looking a little more organised.

I think I have hit the pregnancy wall about now. Sciatica is shit and every time I move I am getting all sorts of nerve and grinding pains all about my crotch! BH contractions are constant and getting rather strong and uncomfortable! As much as I love being pregnant, and even though this is my last one I am ready to have my body back. My hormones are all over the place too. Crying one minute, yelling the next. I really feel like I could use a day to myself!!! And don't get my started on constipation!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies!

Thanks for all your support, especially Nimbec, you have been a star! Thought id post my birth story whilst ive got a few mins, will get some more pics on asap. 

Tuesday...just another day... In the evening i started off with mild period like cramps, didnt think a whole lot of them but they got stronger(not THAT strong) and enough to make me wonder if it was early labour. With a s/a c section you get told that for any signs of labour to contact the hospital..
Left it a few hours we started trying to time them but werent really regular enough so at about 11pm we decided to just try and get some sleep and thought that if they were nothing then they would go anyway.
Oh by the way LUCKILY mum had Harrison overnight so we didnt have to worry about him.
So tried to get to sleep but couldnt, had really bad back ache too so at about 2am i woke Alan and said we need to make a decision about whether to contact the hospital, i still felt a bit silly about it thinking it was probably just a false alarm. I phoned and they told me to come in. so we had showers then went in for about 3am.
They hooked me up confirmed i was having mild contactions etc, baby was happy enough, they took my BP which was pretty high and my urine was +4. Well it had only ever been +1 before so that was worrying.
I had an internal check and it was apparent i wasnt in active labour, cervix high and closed and not dilating.
They tooks bloods and the rest of the time was waiting around for results of urine and bloods but they had indicated id be going home pretty soon, they even let me eat at 8am so that indicated they had no intention of surgery that day.
Bloods came back ok and so just waiting on urine which came back around 930am. 3 doctors and a mw walked into the room, the comsultant explained that the urine result diagnosed quite severe pre ecclampsia and the only cure would be delivery, hence they have decided to deliver that afternoon. Well mine and Alans face must have been a picture! i got really emotional lol looking back il never forget that moment in my whole life.
So after that we made a few calls, mum brought H in to see us before i went down for the op at about 2, it was all so surreal those last few hours.
From my last section it actually turns out i had lesions on my bladder so they had to be extra careful around there, but the op went really well, everyone in theatre was fab and lovely to me especially the anesatists, they had a bit of a job getting the spinal in but even that wasnt too bad at all.
So at 3pm our 2nd little man Lucas Daniel was brought into the world, we heard him crying straight away before we even saw him which was so reassurring especially as he was a little early. Couldnt believe how teeny he was though and when they told us the weight we were shocked!
The surgeon held him up over the screen and went "hello mummy" which was pretty funny really.
Recovery went really well, much better than last time, i didnt suffer with many after effects at all and they had me out of bed and showering the next morning, whereas last time it was 24 hours later so really quick. The 1st day is always the hardest with regards to the pain but started to feel better really quickly and today i actually feel really good so far.
Lucas, because they had to give me beta blockers before delivery (bp) was on a red feed care plan when he was 1st born, meaning he had to be fed every 3 hours and have regular blood sugar tests but he came off it really quick and is now back to normal, hes passed all his test so far, and despite being small he is perfectly formed with everything working as it should.
We got home last night at 6pm, it was all a bit overwelming and emotional, but this morning we are doing much better and Lucas seems pretty settled now. Harrison is a very proud big brother and is being lovely with him so far. He seems so big now, where did my little boy go!

We are going to write to the hospital over next few weeks about the consultant i saw last friday who showed no concerns about my protein and bp issues, as we feel we were lucky and no thanks to her things could have gone downhill a lot quicker than they did.
its very weird as we werent expecting to have our new baby so soon, although everything was prepared, mentally i dont think we were, so that will take a bit of time i think. Saying that we are over the moon with our family, im so proud all of my boys and despite the tiredness i couldnt be happier.

Getting tiny baby clothes has been a nightmare though as we didnt have any, also tiny nappies! Alan has actually popped out to a baby nearly new sale this morning to see if he can get any winter snow suits or anything as we have nothing to take him out in expecially in this weather!


----------



## kealz194

Lol morning ladies! Been very busy on here! Nimbec sorry to hear your oh Is being weird.... Not really sure what to say! I was so worried when we had Paige that he would b that way but he really wasn't! But I know other people who have had this problem and they are such loving doting dads now, unfortunately some men are just like that in those first initial months! Just sit down with him and have a good chat with him about how your feeling because now definatley you need his support and care! And don't worry about your house, it will take a whole to get into a routine but you will get there!
Steph and candy sorry about you swollen feet! Luckily I haven't suffered with y feet but I wake up at night and my hands are hot and fat lol so I have to run them under cold water!
Candy I can't believe our ex is being a complete douche! Your so not being unreasonable! 
Sarah how crap that your electric is still out! 
Welcome back soph! I know what you mean about the iPhone and laptop! My lo does it too haha! 
Steph omg that would be so great if it would be me announcing next haha as I too am over pregnancy lol!!!! So shopping was just awful yesterday! Ingot so much stuff I needed 2trolleys so thank god mum was with me but pushing it round killed me!!!! It felt like his head was right there just ready to pop out I could barely walk by the end of it! Never again!!!! 
So did anyone hear the tragic news about the woman and baby who got hit by a train? 
Omg it's awful, it happened about 10mins away from where I live! And rumour has it that she threw herself I front of
The train and dragged her 3 year mild son with her! I actually cried when I heard this! How could someone don't hat to there child? :(


----------



## kealz194

Wow Melissa! So glad you and little Lucas are both doing well now considering the complications you faced! So glad Harrison is taking to his ever so adorable little brother. It's always a worry when they are young, but both your lo and sweetpeas has taken to te new member of the family so it gives me a great hope! 
Thank you for sharing your story and i
Hope your taking it easy (as you can of course lol) 
Lots of love xx


----------



## ukgirl23

hi ladies just a quick post from me will catch up later... just had a routine pre eclampsia check up and showed plus 1 for protein.. swelling is bad and bp is up so been sent to the hospital which specialises in complications and preemies as Im still 1 day off full term.. will update asap xxxx


----------



## kealz194

ukgirl23 said:


> hi ladies just a quick post from me will catch up later... just had a routine pre eclampsia check up and showed plus 1 for protein.. swelling is bad and bp is up so been sent to the hospital which specialises in complications and preemies as Im still 1 day off full term.. will update asap xxxx

Oh candy :( will be thinking of you!!! Kepp us posted and I hope all is well with you and bubs xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh no, keep us posted hun xx


----------



## Steph82

Nimbec, OH went out drinking on day 5 of came back drunk :growlmad:. Your right... I would have ripped him a new one!! Men can be so inconsiderate sometimes!!! He needs to buck up soon, cause your LO is growing by the minute and he will miss a lot of milestones!! I do agree with what the ladies have said though, some men just don't do well with Infants! He will most likely be amazing, the older LO gets!! :hugs:

TeAmo, I hope you get a chance to rest today and recover from your zoo excursion!! 

Sarah, no power at your moms house either?? Gosh, get somewhere warm!! This can't be fun :nope:. And most importantly, stay safe!!!! 

Melissa, thank you for the details!! That sounds like quite the night/day! But overall, at least it didn't drag out, right? Lucas is adorable!!!! :flower:

Candy, does the plus 1 for protein mean that they will do anything? Clearly, you want to keep an eye on the situation!! Tomorrow your full term, so at least it wont be too much of a worry, if Benson decides he is done in there lol. 

AFM, had period cramps all night again. Nothing painful, just enough to make me wonder. I tried to time something, but its so hard to differentiate between start and stop. It seems like they just blend in. They were a little stronger then they were the night before and during the day, but still not painful! :shrug:. Of course I googled it and got one of two answers: 
1) It was the start of labor and they had LO that day
2) It meant nothing and they had them for weeks :coffee:
lol now I don't know what to think. I have a doctors appointment on Monday, so I'm sure she will tell me... but I just cant help but hope, that this will kick into something :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

just a quick update as Im bored and on machines... protein is still plus one bp is rising is now 136/93 they just took bloods but nothing was coming out so they had to go twice :( having contraxtions upto 65on the toco meter which is getting painful this isnt fun.. x


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec: Sorry to hear the snuza is causing Harrison some troubles! Can you tuck a small blanket between him and the clip to help cushion it a little bit so it doesn't aggravate his skin? I'm sorry to hear OH has got his head in the clouds... I know from friends who have had LO's that it sometimes takes Dad a little longer to get connected and involved. Have they done skin on skin yet? Maybe try getting OH to do some skin on skin after you've fed Harrison. OH might feel a bit weird doing it, but encourage him to try it and stick with it.

Steph: Sadly, I don't think there's any chance of it getting better before LO arrives. I woke up last night to pee around 4:00am and I actually had to take the brace off. My hand had swelled up enough that it was cutting into me and it was really uncomfortable. I'll bring it up at my next dr's appointment and see what she says. :shrug:

TeAmo: Glad you had a nice outing to the zoo before the snow showed up! It seems like everyone is getting hit with snow right now. So much for Spring!! I love going to the Toronto Zoo, but is soooo huge that it always leads to sore feet etc. and that's on a normal day. Props to you for going while this far pregnant.

doggylover: Power is out at your parents too?? Man... you guys just can't catch a break! Hopefully it's all fixed up by now, or at least that they've managed to shut the alarm off! That would definitely do my head in. :wacko:

Soph: Good to hear from you again! Sorry to hear you're feeling so miserable though. It seems like most of us are feeling pretty rough these days. I just started packing my hopsital bag too, I'd been thinking about it for a while and kept putting it off. 

Melissabump: Thanks for sharing your birth story!! And Lucas is totally adorable, but more pics yes please!!

ukgirl: hope everything is ok!! keep us posted!

AFM, getting excited for our shower this afternoon!! I've finally had to crack and take my wedding band off. I had to take off my engagement ring months ago, but my hands are so swollen I need to take the band off too. So I'm off to lather my hand up and hope I can get it off without too much pain, although I'm sure it wont be pleasant!


----------



## ukgirl23

last bp was 138/98 looks like Im in prelabour they are going to check my cervix. waiting for the doctor :) xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh wow Candy keep us updated! I hope that you and Benson do just fine and he makes a safe arrival! 

Wow nimbec I would be so pissed off! My OH was always very helpful with our DS and is totally into already helping with Emmaleigh. It may just be a phase. 

Steph bahaha I have googled things about this pregnancy and found it is better just to call my Dr office than to be mortified! 

Doggylover wow that must be some storm. I hope you get power soon! 

Readytomum I hope you have an amazing shower! I am still in my bands as I haven't swollen yet with Emmaleigh! I know they will have to come off during delivery but right back on they will go! 

Afm, took a tylenol pm and slept better last night. I still woke up thru contractions but easily got right back to sleep instead . Laying there in pain. I'm gonna make chicken and dumplins for dinner tonight me and the kids are looking foward to it!


----------



## doggylover

Melissa what a crazy birth story! I any believe it all happened so fast and with barely any warning! I'm sure you are glad to have Lucas here safe and sound though.

Candy: does this mean benson will be joining us soon?! Keep us updated and I hope all goes well if things do start moving! Thinkin of you!

Soph, I've been keeping up to date with you on fb but glad to see you are back with us :)

Steph: glad you found a definitive answer about your cramps then :haha: I actually had some last night as well so I'm hoping that this is my uterus preparing for eviction day! Fingers crossed yours is doing the same and it will progress soon. 

Readytomum: have a wonderful baby shower!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Afm : now we are taking advantage of my sisters electricity and heat etc. the water is off at my parents now too so it's actually getting worse there, so we've upped sticks to the next family member!


----------



## Steph82

Oh candy, that's exciting!! At least for us :haha:. You are so close to full term, that at least there is no worry there right?? Looks like you may be next then?!? How far along we're you with Connie and Lucas? 

ReadytoMum and Soph, get those bags packed!!!!!!! These April babies seem to be coming early, so best be prepared!! :thumbup:
Yay for your babyshower today. I hope all goes well and you get everything you need! 

Mommabrown, I noticed about a week ago that my rings were getting a bit tight. Not horrible, but enough to leave an imprint on my finger. Needless to say, I have not had them on since :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

hello all still contracting but slowing down now. They say it could still be a while yey even weeks but dont expect me to make my due date!! :D if he was born now it would be fine but want to get jim as close to his dd as possible. My bp was up and down but they are happy to let me go jome if the blood work comes back okay.. just waiting on that now. Hopefully it wont be long Im so hungry xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

i was ten days over my dd with Connie and 2 days over with lucas but different dad this time means anything can happen... they say your third is your most unpredictable lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh 1 day of from full term. Good luck hun will be thinking of you and your little man :).. 
5th baby is on its way. 

Was it meant to be a girl next lol never mind. 

I dont like weekends right now. Ryan works a saturday night and i dont really like being left on my own at the moment. 
Had some random pains today. mild like nothing huge, hey ho xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww i hope everything comes ok hun xx


----------



## ukgirl23

hello :) sorry for the one sided posts today!! omg I was so scared thinking they would do a c section today!! lol... so Im borderline pre e with pregnancy induced high bp my contractions slowed down and stopped so no labour for me they want to do a scan on monday to check his growth and retest for pre e... Im so happy to be home lol xx

Nimbec I cant believe your oh is being so selfish!! I understand he might be scared but after what you and Harrison have been through he needs to put his feelings aside and step up for his family! Ive also heard of men going off the rails after having a baby but its not acceptable!! I really hope he mans up xxxx

Melissa what a lovely birth story despite the complications. Your c section sounds perfect :) Lucas is gorgeous xx

steph how are your hoofs today? 

I hope your baby shower goes well readytomum!! xxx

sorry to hear you have no power doggylover I hope it gets fixed soon xx

sorry if Ive missed anyone out xxx 

p.s Im still flying the dtd flag haha!!! Aaron's been a right grumpy bitch lately since I wouldnt put out.. this is easier than hearong him whinge lol :pxx


----------



## melissasbump

some Lucas pics at last!


----------



## Steph82

Well good to know your keeping Benson in there just a little longer! Do you think, that you will end up with a c section? I hope everything calms down for you by Monday. 
My hoofs are back to normal size today but I can tell that they will blow up if I do to much. Lol. So it's 3pm and I just picked up Mc Donald's and laying in bed watching TV :haha:. Hope yours cooperate as well :winkwink:

How many times can you go through early labor and then have it die off again? Does that mean its just a matter of days for you, until the contractions don't go away again?


----------



## Steph82

melissasbump said:


> View attachment 587015
> 
> 
> View attachment 587013
> 
> 
> View attachment 587017
> 
> some Lucas pics at last!

Omg... He is so stinkin cute!!!!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Candy your situation sounds like it could be heading along thr same road as mine hun! X


----------



## doggylover

Candy I actually am gobsmacked that after the day you had you are doing anything let aloe dtd!!! :shock: I wish I could make you an award for being so impressive!! And don't apologise for one side posts for heavens sake! Like we think you should be thinking about us when you are in the hospital! Crazy lady :hugs: how is Connie feeling?

Melissa are you trying to kill us?! Those photos are so adorable I want to cry!! Your boys are just unbelievably gorgeous and so precious! 

Remember I mentioned my sisters friend who thinks Simon makes me walk the dog and basically beats me?! Well my sister just showed me a picture of her and it is not who I thought it was and is someone I've never seen in my life :shock: creepy stalker lady! She also drives like a maniac at Simon in the mornings when she sees him - now we know why- she is trying to bump him off because she thinks he is a wife beater!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ukgirl- Glad to hear your home hun and i hope little one stays put a while longer lol. 

Lol dogg i remember you mentioning that before.

those piks are super cute to :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

steph you can have weeks of false labour before the real thing kicks off.. I was in and out with Connie weeks before I had her.. if you cant sleep through the contractions then they are the real deal xx 

Melissa I love all your pics on here and facebook!! your little boys are little heartbreakers!! bless them xx
I was actually thinking my situation is starting to sound like yours... Im terrified of a c section though because of the sickness after :( I have a phobia of being sick xx

doggylover I want that award!!! haha.. omg that girl is absolutely crazy!!! poor Simon!! hahahaha is it bad that I find that whole situation hillarious? :p x

Connie is all good today you wouldnt think she was the same girl!! Lucas on the otherhand has been really naughty all day long.. its not like him to be naughty at all really so I think he might be poorly next... I never have to shout at him but today he made.me feel completely out of control. He's calm now.. I wonder too if its because his dad is coming soon :/ xxx


----------



## melissasbump

It doesnt always happen i wasnt sick at all. Its less likely with a spinal than an epidural i believe x


----------



## ukgirl23

thats good to know! I have to go for more tests monday.. x


----------



## TeAmo

evening all!

Melissa... how cute is that boy! OMG. I want to squeeeeeeeeze him! hahaha.

Candy, I am glad things have died down now for you. Cant wait until it happens but best he stays in just a LITTLE bit longer! I also have a MASSIVE fear of being sick :( OMG hyperventilate and all sorts. 

DL- What a crazy woman!!! STALKER.

afm, did a bit of shopping today, finished paying off our babyplan so at least the cot and monitor are on their way to us now. Put up some of my handmade owls in the nursery too but I think I need one more to finish it off :) Baby hasnt moved too much today but I am having a lot of BH tonight 

xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ahhh Melissabump, those are SUCH adorable pics!! :thumbup: Thank-you for starting my morning off so well. :happydance: Hope you're feeling well and little Lucas is doing well too!

doggylover: I guess your stalker is really good at it if you don't know who she is. :haha: Crazy neighbours lol Have you guys got your heat and all that back yet?? It sounds like your mat leave hasn't been very relaxing so far... but I guess it also hasn't been dull! I'm already trying to plan and schedule things for the two week I'll have off before D-Date so I don't lose my mind doing nothing but waiting!

ukgirl: glad to hear that things calmed down for you and that Connie is feeling better now too. Poor Lucas though! The joys of children I guess... they just spread everything around to each other. We used to refer to the kids at the day care as 'Walking Petri Dishes" because the germs that they would all pass around were just unreal!!

TeAmo: Hurray for getting your cot and monitor! It's such a nice feeling to get your nursery/baby's space set up and decorated. 

AFM, as I mentioned the other day I finally had to take my wedding band off. Holy crap what an ordeal that was! I had to hold my hand over my head for 15 minutes while icing my hand to get the swelling to go down as much as I could, then lathered up my finger with shampoo and while still holding my hand up pulled and twisted and worked it off. I thought I was going to rip my finger off too! Finally got it off, but it hurt soooo much. :cry: DH was all concerned though that I didn't have any rings left on, so I'm currently wearing a 'celtic mood ring' that we bought in Oban, Scotland for like a pound. But it's the only ring I own that actually fits still (and it was bought as a thumb ring originally!)

Our baby shower yesterday went really well--a few people ended up having to cancel, but all in all it was great fun. I'll post some pics later of the diaper game! We got a few more wonderful gifts, including our carrier that we were waiting for. Oddly enough though there is still a Sleep Sheep MIA. It's been bought off the registry, but our showers are done now and we haven't gotten it yet... :shrug: Unless one of the two people who ended up having to cancel bough it, I'm not sure where it could be.


----------



## Cherrybump

Uk girl- hooray your 37 weeks today :)... Im 38 weeks lol 

Nothing new going on for me either just few random cramps like normal. the guy above me is pissing of me but as gone all quite for the time being. He's such a noise fart like so i used my brush to bang the ceiling and he bangs back and then it goes quite few mins later he jumps on my ceiling :S he's such a kid like. Hope when Paige cries it pissed him right off. Other wise ill use it to my advantage and go to council and complain see if they can shift me up in the moving list lol. 

Other than that everything is well... Hope your all taking it easy this weekend to xxx


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: case of the missing sheep is strange! I would imagine someone who couldn't make it has bought it - do your registries not tell you who bought what? (stupid question actually, obviously they don't or you'd know where the sheep was :dohh:) all the registries here let you see who has purchased what, and they leave you a little message if they like.

And nope, still no electric at our house. That's 64 hours without it now. We stayed with my sister last night, and back at my parents tonight. Just popped round to ours to get some fresh clothes, and the house is FREEZING. We couldn't get out fast enough! And our street is barely passable- I have a 4x4 which is the only reason we were able to get to the house at all. We did rescue our stranded cars earlier which is something!

And I still have NO signs that lo is preparing to make an entrance. They have 5 days before I start getting very cross and shouting! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg is it that sheep that has heartbeat sounds and breathing sounds.. basically mimics the sounds of the womb? I wanted that sheep! It's meant to be amazaballs... FIND IT!! x

Doggylover sorry to hear you have no electric still! Hope the snow fecks off soon! 

the MIL has just been here telling me about the tradition in their family to take babies to see the great grand mother first... I made it clear that our parents would see baby first, then she said about bringing the baby to her house so all her work friends could meet him.... no... that is all I shall say to that! For the first 3 months he shall be thoroughly protected from germs until he gets his jabbies. No kissing from anyone other than me and Aaron. I love her though she is so excited bless her. She didn't push her things on me when I said no she accepted it which is good :)


----------



## ukgirl23

also.. I'M A WATERMELON!!!!! final fruit!!!!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> also.. I'M A WATERMELON!!!!! final fruit!!!!! :D :D :D :D

Aw congrats on the watermelon hun!!!:happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Yay for watermelon! 

Candy that's so lovely that your mil wants to show benson off (even though I agree bringing him to meet all her work friends is a tad weird!) but what's best is that she happily accepted no when you said it. To me that shows that she cares so deeply about LO and is already proud, but is utterly respectful of your boundaries - what an ideal mil!!


----------



## TeAmo

ReadytoMum- bless you with your wedding band! That sounds like it was painful! I havent had any swelling this time around, Campbell is still able to take my rings off which is what he likes to do in the mornings and put them back on. hehehe. 

DL- omg about electricity! Thats nuts. I was watching the news last night and the snow is crazy. Thats coming from a Canadian! I am always making fun of people here who freak out with a foot of snow but seeing those cars completely buried last night I was shocked! The sad thing is people are dying too :( I sincerely hope you get it back soon! You'll have to throw out all your food etc too which sucks! 

Candy- thats really good of your MIL to take it on the chin. Cam has been to my inlaws once because I refused to let him there while OHs dad smokes in the house. That sounds extreme but he is a chain smoker. Smokes in every room in the house. There was no way I was going to take my teeny tiny newborn there and I will be imposing the same rule this time. They took it surprisingly well and come here to visit him. 

AFM- more BH tonight. I am so glad I have finally realised what they are. doh! OH is sick, he has had a headache and feeling sick all day so I sent him up to bed at seven. I am having a relaxing evening watching Miss Congeniality! lol.

xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you doggylover, she really is lovely, it's her first grandchild so I expect her to be a bit over enthusiastic but she's been great so far, if she starts refusing me to breastfeed and building her own baby room I might run for the hills lol xx 

TeAmo my ex's grand-dad was like that, chain smoking around my daughter. I hated it! I don't blame you for not visiting there much! It is good that they are understanding and are willing to visit you instead! I love the nursery you've decorated, it really is stunning! Do you have any qualifications in that area of work? I'm also having a load of BHs today, still crampy in my back and very tight, sorry to hear DH isn't well, hope he feels better soon and you and Cam don't catch it!! 

Well tomorrow I get to see my little Benzo again, I have a growth scan :D :D :D I wonder if they will give me a cheeky 3D view!?  I'm looking forward to getting the test results for my pre e back too and see how they are going to progress, I am hoping they opt for c section or induce me, I'm hoping to go to 38 weeks at least though just to give him an extra bit of time in there if possible! 

Bitsysarah I've added you to the facebook group :) xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Thanks ukgirl, just caught up from Friday, I had my sisters wedding this weekend....snow and all :( 

I have a growth scan tomorrow too :). I am really stressed about work, I have got so much to do to get my cases up do date.....my manger has given me one extra day (tomorrow basically) ... Partvof me just wants to tell them to stuff it, I am an agency social worker so won't be going back there anyway...but I am just not that kind of person....so I will be buy busy tomorrow writing assessments etc ;( 


I wonder who Is next ,....... Soooooo exciting :)


----------



## doggylover

Ugh Sarah that is crap that your last few days at work are going to be so hectic. You'll need the time off to recover from this!!! I can't believe your poor sister's wedding was in this snow. That said, it must have made for some BEAUTIFUL pictures, but I'm sure everyone washalf frozen!

Still at my parents' house. Still no electric at ours (we are now on 4th day, and we are one of "only" 1000 homes left without. Yeah, that makes me feel better...) and to top it off my family have insisted I stay indoors today as it's so icy outside. But I am not missing this hair appointment today for anything! Had to cancel it THREE times already and it needs cut!

Still no movement on the baby front. I'm hoping at my mw appointment on Wednesday she offers me a sweep.

Candy and Sarah, good luck with your growth scans today!


----------



## kealz194

Good luck with the scans today ladies!!! It's so different seeing them at this stage from the 20 week scan!!! They used to fit on the screen in one go, now they have to show you in sections haha! 
Sarah sorry your still with you electric! That's so awful! I hope it gets sorted soon! 
My dad and brother are also smokers, but they only smoke in the kitchen/conservatory and when we are round there with Paige and she is in the room try go outside! Dad is funny bout smoking near kids or even me when I'm pregnant which I appreciate! Our house is strictly smoke free! Both me and Stephen used to smoke before Paige, soon as I tested positive with her I quit, took Stephen a few months to fully give up but we have never smoked since! 
As for your mil candy it's good she takes no! My mil can be hard work... I love her but we have different views on how my children should be raised! Grr! 
Fan I have a consultant appointment tomorrow! Really hoping they give me an induction date! Keep fingers crossed for me ladies! Lol and hopefully they can squeeze me in for a growth scan too to see how he is doing in there!


----------



## ukgirl23

hello ladies!! I'm back from my check up, bp is back down to normal still +1 protein so gotta have 2x weekly checks. Benson's scan went very well he's big!! he's 7 and 1/2 lbs already!!! and He's still a boy :D lol the placenta is working well and he's got good fluid so yay :) 

after all the hassle with the ex over contact and court he's decided not to come after all because court was cancelled -.-


----------



## kealz194

Candy glad they going to keep an eye on you! And omg what a big boy already!!! X


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks kealz I was expecting 6lbs max xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ukgirl: Yes! That's the Sleep Sheep!! It plays womb sounds, ocean sounds, and few other white noise kind of sounds. We have the travel one, but someone bought us the regular size one too. I'm really hoping it was one of the two people who ended up having to cancel on coming that picked it up... otherwise it's going to be a huge mystery that may never be solved! lol
Glad to hear your scan went well too- they don't do growth scans over here because they can be quite off with how big the baby is once they get this big, so Benson might not be quite a huge as you're imagining he will be by the time he shows up! Or he might be even bigger. :haha:

doggylover: I wish it showed the names of who bought what, that would make it so much easier!! Instead we'll just have to wait and see if it shows up. I can't believe that you still have no power! Thank goodnes you have family close by... I can't imagine it would be very advisable for a pregant woman to be stuck in a freezing cold house with no heat for four days! 

TeAmo: Sorry to hear that OH isn't feeling well! Be careful you don't get sick too!! I'm trying to avoid anyone who is sick right now as much as possible... getting sick right now is the last thing I need! 

kealz: I'm glad that your family is so supportive about smoking around LO's! Thankfully neither DH nor I have ever smoked, and no one in my family does. DH's dad does on occasion, but he already has one grandchild and DH's sister has got him trained really well. He only ever smokes outside anyway, but before he holds LO he washes his hands and face and changes his shirt. So I'm pretty comfortable with that! Good luck at your appointment too!

AFM, this is my second last Monday of school/work! (assuming my second exam is scheduled for the second week of April... which I'm still waiting to hear back on!) But I'm going to pretend it is anyway. I feel like I have sooo much stuff to get ready for my two exams, and two weeks doesn't seem like a whole lot of time to prepare for them. It's definitely time to buckle down and focus! Hey look, kitty...


----------



## Steph82

Candy, good to hear that everything went well at the appointment and Benson is growing properly :thumbup:. I have heard that the scans can be very inaccurate when it comes to size, so don't worry too much. They also say that baby may not grow much anymore at the end :shrug:.
I have my doctors appointment today and hope to get some good news (in regards to progress), since I've been crampy all weekend.

Sarah, have they given you an estimate on the power issue? I'm sure it would be nice to get back home. What do all the people without family close by do?? Crazy to think how cold your house will get in the time!! 

Kealz, when are you hoping for them to induce? 

TeAmo, I hope you were able to enjoy your movie night and I hope OH feels better today. Nothing worse then a sick man at home (since they tend to wine a lot :haha:)

Do you girls ever read a post and get really upset about what people say?? I was following a post and have strong feeling towards one direction of it... But I don't like to argue online, so I didn't say anything... However, I feel like some people are just so rude about how they word their opinion :growlmad:. I really want to say something but I know there is no point (other then get into an online pissing match with someone I don't even know)!!! Ugh, I just wish people could be a bit more considerate when stating their opinion :growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Candy: Benson is going to be a big boy! (That said, he'll probably come out titchy, and they will have been waaay off today!) I'm so glad your BP is down as I know you were really worried about that. Is there any talk of induction or C section, or just play it by ear at each check up?

Readytomum: getting the Mondays out of the way is definitely the best bit! I also felt like I had loads to do in my final two weeks, but you will get there eventually! 

Steph: A few times I have gotten involved (not really on purpose!) in what eventually ended up as a slagging match, and then I've just been thinking (and even said) 'look, I am not getting too worked up over fighting with someone online I've never met...' I think sometimes what people think they are saying and what it comes across as are TOTALLY different things - definitely true for me sometimes! Then you get the jackasses who would pick a fight about ANYTHING with anyone :wacko: so as you said mostly best just to stay out of it. When people are that intent on fighting, they won't listen at all.

Re our power: we are now one of only 700 homes still without. I'd say we will probably be the last house reconnected at this rate! Hopefully it'll be today, but we won't be home until tomorrow once the house warms up. 
I feel so sorry for other people in our street as they are all families, and if you don't have somewhere else to decamp to, you and your kids would be frozen solid by now!! We are lucky we live so close to my parents.


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum I feel so sorry for you having exams right now!! I dont think I could sit an exam right now.. you must be super woman! xx

steph I hope things have progressed for you and baby is making an appearance soon! 

with Connie they said she was a small baby... she was bigger than estimated by the scan... so I could have an 8lb-er in there now!! haha. big is good anyway. his poor little face was all squished up in my pelvis. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

steph I tendnto keep quiet inless I know what Im talking about.. theres no point arguing over a diffrrence of opinion but if I know someone is saying something that is wrong I will call them out on it. I think in forums like these what works for some mums doesnt work for others and you get people from different areas where advice varies so people tend to argue over what they were told personally. I think theres no point discussing CIO.. breast vs bottle feeding.. immunisations or punishing a child over forums because so many people have different opinions. 

doggylover I cannot believe you still have no electric!! the snow must be awful where you are!! I feel sory for the families and old people who have to live like that too I hope it gets sorted soon for you all xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

ukgirl23 said:


> hello ladies!! I'm back from my check up, bp is back down to normal still +1 protein so gotta have 2x weekly checks. Benson's scan went very well he's big!! he's 7 and 1/2 lbs already!!! and He's still a boy :D lol the placenta is working well and he's got good fluid so yay :)
> 
> after all the hassle with the ex over contact and court he's decided not to come after all because court was cancelled -.-

Hi ukgirl, I had a growth scan today...he is weighing 5.13lbs. All good here to:). Glad benson is doing well, my bp is still an issue, they have now prescribed me labetalol...bp, blood and urine checks three times a week :(..... Midwife seems to think I will be induced and had baby before my next diabetic clinic appointment in two weeks...scary! 
Just want to go to bed for a nap, but gotta do my assessments for work, keep telling myself I will be all done by tomorrow. 

We still have decorate the bedroom before Noah arrives....it's gonna to be a busy week, now I know he is coming sooner rather than later.

Doggy, is your power on yet? What a nightmare so close to birth!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Ukgirl...is court being cancelled a good thing or bad....bet you just want it over and done with.


----------



## ukgirl23

ahhh bitsysarah Im sorry to hear you are on medication now and being checked 3 times a week but it is good that they are monitoring you properly and baby is doing well despite it all. How exciting that you could be next!!! Hes a good little size too not like my whale baby! xx

Im kind of glad they cancelled court because it saved me some money and now hes cancelled his contact which shows him in a negative light but I wish that my children were getting more out of the process rather than him constantly cancelling on them and continuing to throw crap at me.. we arent really getting anywhere.. my solicitor called me earlier and said his position statement makes for very interesting reading... Im looking forward to that! xx


----------



## kealz194

Steph midwife reckons at 38 weeks so 2 weeks! I really hope so. This last week ive been feeling awful, no energy, weak shaky and dizzy! Not sure why coz my blood sugar levels are fine.... 
Bitsysarah why does she think they will induce you? Baby's weight is great considering you have gd! 
Sarah really hope your power comes back today for you! Yay that our almost done readytomom! 
I tend not to get into arguments on forums if I can! Like candy said everyone has different opinions! What works for one mum doesn't work for another! No body is wrong but some people get very shirty! There have been times I've said something, stating in my opinion and got slated for it! But as I had stated it was my opinion, I'm not forcing my views and ideas on people, nor donô expect people to listen! I just avoid it now! If I can see an argument about to start I just don't reply lol x


----------



## doggylover

Candy I'm the same - if I know I am right about something then it bugs me that someone would argue with me on that.

There was a thread on third tri a while back where a girl was talking about her due dates and scans. I was recounting my due date fiasco and one girl was basically telling me I was wrong to change the date as scans after 12 weeks are totally inaccurate for dating. Which is NOT what my hospital told me, as I pointed out to her and she told me that EVERY other hospital in the world works like that. I was cross because I was simply stating my actual experience and she's telling me I'm wrong?! How can I be wrong about my life?! :haha:

Also I'm glad court is postponed, but your ex is such an ass for cancelling on Connie and Lucas like that :( poor kids. I know use said they aren't always hugely fussed about seeing him or speaking to him, but it must make them feel so bad when he just drops them like that. But it's good that its painting him in an even more negative light :thumbup:

Bitsysarah: your LO is a nice little size! And yep, if he's going to be here in less than a fortnight you better get cracking on his room! Hopefully your mw was wrong though to give you a bit more time to sort it all out. And nope, no power yet lol. Thank heavens for my mummy and daddy eh?!

Kealz, sounds like you aren't feeling great at all :( and weird that your blood sugar is fine but you still feel so shaky etc. hope you start to feel better ASAP. And that little man decides that once you hit Wednesday and he is full term that its time to come out!

So, my face is hugely fat :haha: this is one of my biggest pregnancy fears, and its happened. I am embracing it by stuffing my big old puffy faced self with copious amounts of chocolate. I figure its happened now...I may as well go with the flow. And I am 39 1/2 weeks pregnant - it's time to let myself go a bit :haha: 
I will just hide out from the public for the foreseeable future until LO arrives! Or try to!


----------



## Steph82

Thanks for the input ladies!! I agree on the opinion thing... It just makes me mad, when people judge others opinion. It always reminds me of the tattoo debate... People who don't have them, tend to be very opinionated about them and say so very rudely... While people with tattoos really don't judge people without?!? I don't know if that makes sense ... It's not the opinion that bothers me (since everyone is entitled to feel a certain way), it's the way things are said...

Rant over lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, just checking in with you all... I also hate when you try and put a point across and the person has to go the step further and making it into a argument to no need for it.

Ive just gutted out the kitchen shifting things around. Super bored today nothing much i can do until paige arrives now. Cant go into town as i dont wanna be to far incase anyways goes lol Both mines and ryan's mum has some cold going on which isnt good :(. Paige is active just now stretching all out lol my bump goes super tight when im walking and then stops when im sitting down not pretty as i have to slow right now and walk super slow :(. 

Nothing else is going up today. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I once had a girl tell me that kids who were left to cry it out (CIO) grew up with bad bonds to their parents, I left both of mine to cry it out and they are both very stable, happy, well loved children. I basically got accused of abusing my children for not rocking them to sleep everynight! The thing is though babies are master manipulators! They know how to get their way lol.. my 2 were not hungry, they were not too warm, too cold, wet or soiled, as soon as I picked them up they would laugh at me lol, I sat outside the room and went in to check on them every 10-15 minutes, I only had to let them CIO for 2 nights then they slept fine on their own, they have to learn to self soothe.. It's annoying when people try to say you are wrong when you know you are right! 
Also I'm with you on the giving up caring stage!! I have had mc donalds and 2 ice creams (ok 3) today I think well he's already a beast now may as well surrender!! 

Well Connie has said she is ''annoyed'' with her dad for not coming, she doesn't understand why he hasn't seen her since xmas and doesn't want to come to see her and Lucas for Easter. It's heartbreaking to hear her speak so maturely about something she should not have to deal with. 

I just received his position statement from the solicitor and I'm fuming!!! He has blamed his absence for the past 2 years on me!! And he said that I'm mentally insecure about the kids, that I'm over protective and that no matter what he does I would not agree to unsupervised contact!! Of course I'm over protective when he has verbally abused my daughter in front of me but if he showed a real interest to change and turn up to contact I would be happy for contact to move on knowing they were safe! I'm so angry I can barely think straight right now! He said I beat him and didn't trust him!!! 

steph I think mainly as a parent you have to accept that some people will try to push their ideals on you or put their opinions on you because that worked for them with their child and they are trying to help but every child is different and as long as what you are doing is working for you and your child that is all that matters. Like I said to DL I used the CIO method to sleep train my kids, but that doesn't work for all children, some children can't settle that way or are not ready for that so it wouldn't work for them, being a parent is mostly trial and error! Most parents have fucked up majorly at some point and had to learnt he hard way lol xx 

oooh cherrybump sounds like nesting :D hopefully it wont be long now! xx


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Thanks for the input ladies!! I agree on the opinion thing... It just makes me mad, when people judge others opinion. It always reminds me of the tattoo debate... People who don't have them, tend to be very opinionated about them and say so very rudely... While people with tattoos really don't judge people without?!? I don't know if that makes sense ... It's not the opinion that bothers me (since everyone is entitled to feel a certain way), it's the way things are said...
> 
> Rant over lol

I take offence to this....

:rofl:

Good news everybody - my electric is back on! :happydance: Simon said the house is so cold he can see his breath inside, so we are staying put at my parents tonight!


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaaayyyy for electric doggylover!!!! :D xxx


----------



## Steph82

Omg candy, please tell me that your ex will not be taken serious!!!! There is no way, that they could possibly believe a word he is saying, after all his disinterested behavior! Of course he would like unsupervised visits... I'm sure that way, he would not actually have to interact with the kids as much :growlmad:
Don't let it get you worked up... It's/he's not worth it!!!!

AFM, I'm at the doctors, getting a NST. No real reason for it, just because lol :shrug:. I am still 2cm dilated and cervix is thin and soft. So no progress in a week :nope:. How disappointing! I will keep my mutant child inside for at least another week :haha:

Sarah, I have given up as well ahahah. When I get on the scale in the morning now, I just laugh :rofl:. I have 10ish days left, so I'm just going to eat whatever I can find ahahah. When is your "latest date" ? Soon right??


----------



## ukgirl23

whats an NST?? lol steph stop calling him a mutant!!! haha! xx

I dont know what they will believe its a game to him I think.. Im not innocent by no means.. but omg... I have 18 pages of accusations to respond to tonight now :( xxx


----------



## Steph82

Lol he will remain mutanish until he proves me otherwise :haha:

NTS is a Non Stress Test. They basically monitored his heart rate and my contractions for an hour. So I'm laying down with this device strapped to my belly and desperately hoping that contractions pop up :haha:... No luck of course :rofl:

Why do they expect you to respond to that??? I mean, do you have defend yourself to every stupid comment he makes?? Ridiculous!


----------



## doggylover

Steph poor Grayson is going to have such a complex when he comes out, poor little mutant! Unless of course he comes out with an extra head or something, then that'd just be accurate! My latest date is 10th April, so 17 days from now. May as well be two years.... I'm just thinking about how much chocolate I can cram into my mouth in that time. Especially with Easter on Sunday!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh I was on that machine on saturday.. I like that one lol xx

I want to respond to it to stick up for myself hes a bully if I dont respond I think I'll look like I accept hat hes said and I do not accept! lol

what a cock!


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.... Sorry it's been so long since I've been on.

It's been crazy at home & the office. The attorneys decided to start a complete remodel of our 2 story office about 5 weeks ago. They are now only 1/2 done with the remodel & it's a total disaster at work with stuff falling out of the ceiling at us & all the noise. Then last Thursday they started staining the new stairs they have built. Well that sent me home early which totally pissed my "single, never married, no kids 42 year old boss". And neither of the attorneys have been in the office more than 2 hours a day & neither have been here more than 2 days a week. So it's just the girls dealing with this disaster. I'm also trying to train the girl who is going to semi fill in for me while I'm on my little 6 week maternity (which the attorneys are still expecting me to work from home & come to the office at least 1 day a week while I'm on maternity).... And starting a few weeks back my hubby's ex-wife started acting extremely strange & then started pretty much hitting on him (so that's been an issue for a few weeks now). 

In the mean time of all that stupid crap going on, I have been having braxton hicks off & on, 2 weeks ago came down with ANOTHER yeast infection with a bacteria infection (I've never had either before getting pregnant). Mason is pushing down so hard he's causing my legs to go numb, I feel like my pelvic area is breaking apart & I'm just plain miserable to be honest. Mason pushes his butt out & kicks his feet out about 2 inches on my right side. It hurts like hell.

And if one more person tells me to "enjoy your sleep now, you'll never sleep again" I'm going to punch them in their face. I haven't slept in I can't even remember when for more than about 20-45 mins at a time. I can't lay down anymore without reflux bubbling in my throat. 2 weekends ago I puked in my sleep then choked on it.... Total disaster!!!

I know it will all be worth it the moment I have Mason in my arms, but honestly, I'm just ready to have my body back......

Sorry for the rant..... I haven't been on here in forever & just come out & start bitching. Sorry Ladies!


----------



## kealz194

Lol yay Sarah for heating!!!!
Steph where did the mutant thing come from haha! Still you are 2cm dilated more than me lol :)!
Candy that's horrible! Poor Connie and Lucas! It's horrible that she feels like her dad doesn't wanna make the effort or her! He just sound like a complete jerk! He has 2amazing kids which an amazing women is raising by herself and he acts like a douche and throws time away with his kids for what! God I wanna punch him! I can only imagine how you feel :(
Cherry def sounds like some nesting going on there! Exciting!
Maybesoon so glad your back Hun we were all missing you! Sorry your having such a hard time with work and the end of your pregnancy :( your work sounds awful! Your only going to be on maternity for 6 weeks, and they can't understand that the fumes are bad for you and baby! Gosh! 
So glad your back though. Not long now and you will have little mason in your arms and the relief you so need :) xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow sounds like you've had some really bad weeks hun. 
I feel you on the sleeping like sometimes i feel like i cant switch off. 

Kind of ready to have my own body back aswel. Just wish this little girl would give me more signs of she's ready lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you Ladies.... 

It seems like this whole pregnancy has just flown by up til now. And now it seems to be dragging!!! lol.... I'm sure when it all happens I'll be looking back thinking "Darn that sure did go by fast". Never happy.....


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG Maybesoon!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You had us all worried!! We were all so worried something had happened we were ready to start a search party and stalk you!

Sorry you have been having a rough time and that the people at your work are still jerks. At least they are consistent. 

And don't worry about moaning, I think we are all at the moan-fest stage and happy to listen to the moans of others to take a break from our own moans. :haha:

So glad you and Mason are back!


----------



## kirstabelle

And that is so weird/ridiculous about your husbands ex! WTF is her problem?!
:growlmad:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Hurray for heating again!!! :happydance: I can't believe how long that took though. I certainly hope this wakes up your power company a little bit to realize they are drastically un-prepared for emergency power off situations! Maybe once your house warms back up LO will decide it's safe to come out now!

ukgirl: That really sucks that you're expected to respond to his crap, when it is so obviously crap! Hopefully it won't take much time so you can be done with it for now. That's really brutal that he's bailed on the kids over Easter, but it means you can celebrate together as a family without his interruptions!!

Steph: Poor Grayson lol He's going to be stuck with the nickname mutant, I can totally see it now. :haha: Glad things are going well at the NST. Too bad he doesn't seem interested in budging yet. 

Maybesoon: Welcome back! I'm sorry to hear you're having some troubles, hopefully things settle down for you soon. But you're certainly in the right place if you want to complain about them! :flower:

I also feel like it's pretty futile to engage in "internet debates" with people about things, partly because its much harder to properly understand each other when you're typing, and partly because I swear some people on forums are literally looking for someone to fight with sometimes!! I like your example Steph about the tattoos. I have a small tattoo between my shoulder blades, but I don't judge people who don't have one, so why should I be judged because I do?


----------



## Steph82

Candy, that machine is pretty cool... I have to admit ... Unfortunately, it proved that I am having zero contractions right now :haha::dohh:.

Maybesoon, so glad to hear from you!!! We were convinced something horrible must have happened (because clearly, no one would stay away from this forum for more then 1 week at a time, without being near death :haha:). If you read back the past 4 weeks, you will notice that Kristabelle is 100% right about the bitching ahaha. We have gone from pleasant conversations to complain central!! :rofl:! WTF is the OH ex doing? Does she feel like now is the time to step in :growlmad:. She should really consider who she is messing with right now (hormones and all :dohh:)


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks kirstabelle! Yep, you can definately count on my bosses to be consistent in being their assy selves!!!! As for the ex... I'm not sure. It all started months ago when we were working on painting Mason's room & my poor oblivious hubby invited her in our house to show her the room. Next thing I know it's Audry's (7yr old) school function that I was made clear I wasn't invited to. Then she's coming to the door during dropoffs & pickups & just standing there twirling her hair & batting her eyes at my hubby. We had a discussion about it (of course it turned into a fight). A few days later he appologized and stated that he sarted paying more attention & that I was right. He said she had begun getting all "close & personal" when she would drop the kids off after school & I wasn't there. Next thing I know Audry is coming home saying "mommy is sad & crying". Well then a couple of weekends ago she dropped the kids off on Sunday, left & was pulling back up in our drive-way less than 3 minutes later. I was sitting outside in the drive-way but next to the garage with one of the ladies my hubby works with. His ex walked right by us & proceeded to try to go into our house. I stood up & said to her "ummm can I help you with somethin?" She turned & had the biggest deer in the headlights look on her face. I started walking towards her, she finally came down off the porch step, reached out her hand & gave me 2 very tiny balloons to give to the kids. WTF???? Now she has started calling the kids nightly (which until a week & a half ago she had NEVER spoken to them over the phone). But when they get off the phone with her, or for instance last Sunday Jonas (5 yr old) fell asleep on the phone with her & she will stay on the phone listening to our house for 5-15 minutes. My hubby left the phone just sitting there last night & it was 15 minutes later before she finally hung up.... WTH is up with that?!?!?!

One of my hubby's co-workes (he's worked with for 14 yrs) told him to be careful she may become a stalker. I told him if I catch her over at the house looking in windows or some creepy ass shit I'll beat her into the concrete, I don't care if I'm 9 months pregnant at the time (I think I may have some built up aggression)!!!!. She is losing her mind & needs to go spend her time & attention somewhere else.


----------



## kirstabelle

Uk Girl I so dislike your ex. He gets more and more horrible as this saga continues. What a horrible disappointment he must be to your kids, the poor things. Glad Benson is fine after your false labor stuff over the weekend, and omg at his size! I don't think you need to watch what you eat, it is obviously him that is eating it all anyway :haha:

So glad your power is back on DL! And you can't blame LO for wanting to stay inside with her perfect temperature jacuzzi and 24 hr a day room service with copious amounts of chocolate, when her other option is to come out to a blizzard with no heat. Your LO is obviously clever like her mama :winkwink:

Steph I absolutely hate any kind of conflict. It always upsets me and I hate when people don't get along so I mostly stay away from those kinds of arguments. Especially because at the end of it nothing is ever resolved and nobody feels good at the end of arguments like that. They just fume away at each other and squabble. Hate that kind of energy. I just stay here on this thread where we really don't argue. And even when people say things I don't agree with, I just think its their opinion and I don't have to do what they say so its no big deal :shrug: The pediatrician who we picked (and who I love!) said to me "I'm sure you've been getting a lot of advice from people" at which I said "yes" and rolled my eyes (couldn't be helped :haha:) and he just smiled and said "well that's about to get a lot worse, so when they all give you advice just nod and say yes, yes, okay... and then call me" :haha: He had such a nice calming energy and was so supportive of everything I said and just kept saying "this is your baby, don't worry about other people, only you are her mother". It felt SO empowering after always having people make you feel like you know nothing about anything. I liked him so much. 

Melissa, Lucas is so gorgeous!! I'm glad he is doing well now after all that you went through. I think you are right to write a letter about that consultant. It was ridculous for her to get on her high horse and frighten you about things that weren't even relevant and just ignore serious issues, even when you brought them to her attention. So glad everyone is safe :hugs: Love the pic of Lucas with his big brother! Harrison looks so proud! Completely adorable!!

Nimbec, so sorry to hear your OH is not helping out much. Maybe all the complications with the birth and then having to rush back to hospital with Harrison's breathing issues impacted him more than he says. You know what men are like, complete crap at putting their feelings into words. I imagine it would have been really frightening for him to see you suffering and then to see how fragile LO is and that is hard because he loves you both so much even though he is crap at showing it right now because he is overwhelmed. And maybe he worries about his inadequacy at helping out because he's not confident in what he's doing. That is another thing men are terrible at dealing with- any kind of feelings of inadequacy. I hope the night out got some things out of his system and he will be better able to get his feelings in order and pick up his game. Thinking of your little family :hugs:

I know I am forgetting loads of stuff, sorry! AFM - not much news. My nursery is finally finished. It is hard to get good pictures of it but I will try to post some soon. This Sunday I'm going for my first "induction" session at acupuncture where they target the points that are supposed to encourage labor. Also going on Monday as well. Tuesday of next week is the official hospital due date. I also realized that going by the calendar tomorrow I will be 9 months pregnant. Feeling quite proud of me and LO, we made it all this way together! Now I am dying for her to get here just because I'm getting reeeeeeeally bored without her! :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ReadytoMum & Steph! So how are y'all all doing these days??? And yes Steph, you are completely right about the hormoes but I think I might some built up aggression!


----------



## kirstabelle

Maybesoon your OH's ex definitely needs to find a new way to occupy herself. Sitting on the phone listening to your house for 15 mins?! That's not healthy. Its totally weird and creepy.


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, I fear you may be right about the nickname :haha:. I will try my hardest to drop it, once he is proven to be human :rofl: 
I can't believe you are writing exams during all of this btw :wacko:. Your crazy!

My doctor asked me today if she should write me off work now. But I really don't feel that poorly and I think I would just sit around bored at the house. May as well sit at work and complain :haha:. Nevertheless, my brain capacity has long dwindled with this pregnancy.. So I'm not sure I would even pass a written driving test at this time :rofl:. How many exams will you have left after LO is born?

Maybesoon, that women is crazy. Unfortunately, you will always have her in your life to some extent... But your OH really should say something (though I am sure he somewhat enjoys the attention).


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Uk Girl I so dislike your ex. He gets more and more horrible as this saga continues. What a horrible disappointment he must be to your kids, the poor things. Glad Benson is fine after your false labor stuff over the weekend, and omg at his size! I don't think you need to watch what you eat, it is obviously him that is eating it all anyway :haha:
> 
> So glad your power is back on DL! And you can't blame LO for wanting to stay inside with her perfect temperature jacuzzi and 24 hr a day room service with copious amounts of chocolate, when her other option is to come out to a blizzard with no heat. Your LO is obviously clever like her mama :winkwink:
> 
> Steph I absolutely hate any kind of conflict. It always upsets me and I hate when people don't get along so I mostly stay away from those kinds of arguments. Especially because at the end of it nothing is ever resolved and nobody feels good at the end of arguments like that. They just fume away at each other and squabble. Hate that kind of energy. I just stay here on this thread where we really don't argue. And even when people say things I don't agree with, I just think its their opinion and I don't have to do what they say so its no big deal :shrug: The pediatrician who we picked (and who I love!) said to me "I'm sure you've been getting a lot of advice from people" at which I said "yes" and rolled my eyes (couldn't be helped :haha:) and he just smiled and said "well that's about to get a lot worse, so when they all give you advice just nod and say yes, yes, okay... and then call me" :haha: He had such a nice calming energy and was so supportive of everything I said and just kept saying "this is your baby, don't worry about other people, only you are her mother". It felt SO empowering after always having people make you feel like you know nothing about anything. I liked him so much.
> 
> Melissa, Lucas is so gorgeous!! I'm glad he is doing well now after all that you went through. I think you are right to write a letter about that consultant. It was ridculous for her to get on her high horse and frighten you about things that weren't even relevant and just ignore serious issues, even when you brought them to her attention. So glad everyone is safe :hugs: Love the pic of Lucas with his big brother! Harrison looks so proud! Completely adorable!!
> 
> Nimbec, so sorry to hear your OH is not helping out much. Maybe all the complications with the birth and then having to rush back to hospital with Harrison's breathing issues impacted him more than he says. You know what men are like, complete crap at putting their feelings into words. I imagine it would have been really frightening for him to see you suffering and then to see how fragile LO is and that is hard because he loves you both so much even though he is crap at showing it right now because he is overwhelmed. And maybe he worries about his inadequacy at helping out because he's not confident in what he's doing. That is another thing men are terrible at dealing with- any kind of feelings of inadequacy. I hope the night out got some things out of his system and he will be better able to get his feelings in order and pick up his game. Thinking of your little family :hugs:
> 
> I know I am forgetting loads of stuff, sorry! AFM - not much news. My nursery is finally finished. It is hard to get good pictures of it but I will try to post some soon. This Sunday I'm going for my first "induction" session at acupuncture where they target the points that are supposed to encourage labor. Also going on Monday as well. Tuesday of next week is the official hospital due date. I also realized that going by the calendar tomorrow I will be 9 months pregnant. Feeling quite proud of me and LO, we made it all this way together! Now I am dying for her to get here just because I'm getting reeeeeeeally bored without her! :haha:

Bwahahaha your pediatrician sounds lovely :flower:! Have you gotten the printouts yet? I just received my first printed article on feeding children solid food too early :dohh:. Listen, not only am I not really interested in your article, but I am also more concerned with evicting him atm :haha:!

It was just a silly thread on what surname to give LO. Nothing that she cause rude remarks. Everyone has different opinions on it, and no choice is the "wrong" choice. Someone just came off very strong and made it sound like it was horrible to give LO both names :shrug:. I don't plan to EVER get married (never really wanted to). Both of us want to pass on our name though (and since he part of u both, I think it's only fair). But again, it's a personal choice that everyone has to make for themselves. :growlmad: someone just came off as super judgmental and rude... I'm proud to say though... I did not get involved lol

Yes on the bored without LO btw ahahaha


----------



## maybesoon

Yes, Steph she will definatly be a part of our future & Shane & I spoke about it last night & he really didn't like it when I told him "you are the one that invited her in OUR house to begin with. You have to be careful how you are around her, if she wants you back then she will twist & turn every little smile no matter how big or small & every little action (as in you inviting her into the house or letting her flirt) & turn it into something way more than it is. She is a female, it's what we do). Good news is that he is aware of it now & hopefully will put a stop to it soon if she doesn't stop on her own.


----------



## maybesoon

Oh Steph. You are so lucky to already have your pediatrician. Mine just found out that he got accepted to work at Cook's Children's Hospital (one of the best childrens hospitals you could dream of). But it's 3 1/2 hours away so he won't be able to be our pediatrician. However, I am extremely excited for him as I have known his family since I was 9 yrs old (we went to the same small school) and this is a fantastic oportunity for he & his family.


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah the surname one is pretty much guaranteed to get people riled up. My DH had a hyphenated name with both his parent's last names combined. We just spent the last few months de-hyphenating the name. I took his hyphenated name when we got married even though he tried to warn me about having a hyphenated name. I didn't listen. How unlike me. :haha: Now 6 years later I was all for the de-hyphenation so that LO doesn't have to have a hyphenated name. Do I think its wrong for anyone else to give their LO a hyphenated name? No, definitely not. Do I have a different perspective on having a hyphenated name after not having one and then having one? yes. Do I think having a hyphenated name is more complicated than having a non-hyphenated name? Oh yes. But does it really matter if it is very meaningful to other parents to have both names? No. :shrug: So there is just no one right answer about that at all. Only one answer that is right for each individual family. But that's just my opinion :haha: 

And my DH's middle name is now his mum's last name, so we didn't just totally erase her name or anything. And no way would we hyphenate my maiden name with my husband's dad's name. That would be a long, hard to spell Scottish name combined with a long, hard to spell Swedish name. Plus the hyphen. I think that would be borderline child abuse. :haha: Plus I got my own way on both her first name and her middle name, so I'm pretty satisfied with that :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all, hope you are all doing well, remember you are all so close now and its all soooo worth it! 

Just an update from me, 
Its all good here, Lucas is doing brilliantly and we are settling nicely into a family of four. He is competly prefect in every way, just teeny! lol and Harrison is already proving to be a fantastic big brother. 
Its nice as OH is off work till 4th May so we have a lovely amount of time together to relax and enjoy it all together. 
Am recovering from the section really well too, i feel so well, much better than i did my whole pregnancy and its hard to remember i have to actually take things easy sometimes! We havent been out at all, mainly because of the weather but also a steady stream of visitors, but its not been too overpowering luckily. 
So all good and im actually so happy i could burst!!!


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Yeah the surname one is pretty much guaranteed to get people riled up. My DH had a hyphenated name with both his parent's last names combined. We just spent the last few months de-hyphenating the name. I took his hyphenated name when we got married even though he tried to warn me about having a hyphenated name. I didn't listen. How unlike me. :haha: Now 6 years later I was all for the de-hyphenation so that LO doesn't have to have a hyphenated name. Do I think its wrong for anyone else to give their LO a hyphenated name? No, definitely not. Do I have a different perspective on having a hyphenated name after not having one and then having one? yes. Do I think having a hyphenated name is more complicated than having a non-hyphenated name? Oh yes. But does it really matter if it is very meaningful to other parents to have both names? No. :shrug: So there is just no one right answer about that at all. Only one answer that is right for each individual family. But that's just my opinion :haha:
> 
> And my DH's middle name is now his mum's last name, so we didn't just totally erase her name or anything. And no way would we hyphenate my maiden name with my husband's dad's name. That would be a long, hard to spell Scottish name combined with a long, hard to spell Swedish name. Plus the hyphen. I think that would be borderline child abuse. :haha: Plus I got my own way on both her first name and her middle name, so I'm pretty satisfied with that :haha:

Oh ahahaa I 100% agree that the two last name thing is a complete pain in the ass :haha:. I don't plan to actually hyphenate the names together (rather it will stay sepperate) and I don't plan to actually have Grayson use my name for non official documents. I just want him to have the choice when he is 18, what name he wants to use. If at that point, he wants to drop mine, I am 100% ok with that. Here is the worst part, my name is already a 2 part name :rofl: and I have had soo many issues with people getting it wrong :haha:. 
Basically his name will be (I will edit tonight and take the names back out, because this is a public forum lol) Grayson v S S . He will not have a middle name for this very reason and he will go by Grayson S. The thing is, my name has a huge history to it (with family crest and all) and I'm not willing to give it up :haha:. I already know its going to be a mess :rofl:
But again, it was just the way some comments were written that made me mad (like it was childish to insist on giving the child moms name as well). Why is dads name more important then moms (and visa versa)?


----------



## Steph82

melissasbump said:


> Hi all, hope you are all doing well, remember you are all so close now and its all soooo worth it!
> 
> Just an update from me,
> Its all good here, Lucas is doing brilliantly and we are settling nicely into a family of four. He is competly prefect in every way, just teeny! lol and Harrison is already proving to be a fantastic big brother.
> Its nice as OH is off work till 4th May so we have a lovely amount of time together to relax and enjoy it all together.
> Am recovering from the section really well too, i feel so well, much better than i did my whole pregnancy and its hard to remember i have to actually take things easy sometimes! We havent been out at all, mainly because of the weather but also a steady stream of visitors, but its not been too overpowering luckily.
> So all good and im actually so happy i could burst!!!

Oh Melissa, it's great to hear that everything is going well!! You make me want LO out even more now lol


----------



## Steph82

maybesoon said:


> Yes, Steph she will definatly be a part of our future & Shane & I spoke about it last night & he really didn't like it when I told him "you are the one that invited her in OUR house to begin with. You have to be careful how you are around her, if she wants you back then she will twist & turn every little smile no matter how big or small & every little action (as in you inviting her into the house or letting her flirt) & turn it into something way more than it is. She is a female, it's what we do). Good news is that he is aware of it now & hopefully will put a stop to it soon if she doesn't stop on her own.

Gosh, I really hope she backs off. I am seriously.. You guys are not just dating! Your married and Mason is almost here! She has had plenty of time to get used to the idea!! Ugh


----------



## kealz194

Omg maybesoon what a weirdo your hubby's ex is!!!! Maybe she is realising that he is actually moved on and happy with you an a new baby on the way, sees the happy family you've become and is jealous! 
Steph I think that's a lovely name and its lovely that you are giving Grayson the choice when he is older to pick the name he chooses! 
Names are so hard! We had serious falling outs with my ohs dad as he thinks we should be naming James Stephen, as his name his Stephen and so is my ohs! And because I chose the middle name (Denis- after my grandad) that it should be Stephen! I don't think so! 
Kristabelle I love the way your just ping ahead and calling doggylovers bubs a girl haha your sure huh? Hehe so funny x


----------



## kirstabelle

Gotta do a reply and run as about to get on bus to Bruins game (ice hockey for the foreigners :haha:)

So glad everything is going so well Melissa!!

Steph, your baby sounds so important with his serious name! I understand why people feel so strongly about the last name thing, which is why it starts so many exhausting arguments where no body is actually right. Good plan to not use the hyphen though, it makes things a lot more complicated than you realize. 

Hope everyone has a nice Monday night x


----------



## kealz194

Oh and Melissa that's great news that your all settling into family life so easily and that your healin up well from the csection! That's great news Hun! X


----------



## doggylover

*maybesoon* so glad to know you and mason are both ok - if not suffering from pain, lack of sleep, and inconsiderate workmates. Sounds like you've had a rough few weeks, especially with dh's ex being a bitch as well. But honestly I'm just so glad to know you are ok and didn't go into early labour or anything!! And I agree that time is going soooo slowly now. It's awful!

*Kirstabelle* when you put the advantages of staying inside like that, Im not surprised LO is still in there either...hmmm :-k:-k maybe I will have to make things a little less comfy :haha: I'm really interested to know how your acupuncture goes, especially after your last session of deep tissue massage worked so well for you, hopefully this will work just as nicely! And oh my goodness will you regret saying you are bored without LO in a few weeks when you are begging for a few minutes to yourself :winkwink:
Have fun at the ice hockey! 

*Steph* I can't believe you've had print outs on weaning already! Talk about getting ahead of themself! Your mutant baby needs to get his butt out here first off!

*hyphenated names/surnames* I wanted to hyphenate when Simon and I got married. His last name is Jay, my maiden name was Gray. I think Gray-Jay has a real ring to it :rofl: so hyphenation was never _really_ an option for us...Although I still think we should have hyphenated and called this baby A.J.
A.J. Gray-Jay :thumbup: 
Grayson is going to have such a stately sounding name - he will get mistaken for a prince! 
And yeah, the comment I saw on that thread that said the person thought kids had to take the dads name....erm...why? Did the dad push the watermelon sized beast out of a pinhole?! Don't think so! :haha:

*Melissa* I'm so glad that Lucas is settling well and Harrison is blossoming into a fantastic big brother! You make it all sound so easy and almost relaxing! You are definitely an inspiration to me right now.

*Kealz* ugh about your FIL and his opinion on James name. He's had his kids, and named them...this is none of his business. This is exactly why simon and I haven't told our family our name choices, because while I know they will approve wholly, it's not really any of their concern! My mum has definitely been disappointed by the fact that I refuse to discuss it, but she's just had to suck it up. 

Afm...LO is going bonkers in there tonight! The boney little buggar is poking me like crazy. It feels like s/he is trying to break out of there. Sadly, they haven't managed yet :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yes, the three pieces of cake sealed the deal for doggy lover's baby's gender for me Kealz! Of course I was totally wrong about my own LO's gender so my guess means nothing!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yeah I am excited for my acupuncture session too! I feel like even though all my tea drinking, evening primrose oiling,acupuncturing and the rest may do nothing at least I feel like I am doing something instead if just loafing around like grumpy old whale beast!

They even do a mild electric current to make the needle points even more stimulated. Zing that baby out, that's the plan!:haha:


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> Oh yes, the three pieces of cake sealed the deal for doggy lover's baby's gender for me Kealz! Of course I was totally wrong about my own LO's gender so my guess means nothing!

:rofl: I did eat quite a large piece of cake again today...5 minutes before dinner. Whatever gender this poor baby is, it will come out in sugar withdrawal, and its first feed will need to be a slab of cake!!!

Electrify the baby out of you...I like it! I'm off to play with the plug sockets :haha::haha:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> *hyphenated names/surnames* I wanted to hyphenate when Simon and I got married. His last name is Jay, my maiden name was Gray. I think Gray-Jay has a real ring to it :rofl: so hyphenation was never _really_ an option for us...Although I still think we should have hyphenated and called this baby A.J.
> A.J. Gray-Jay :thumbup:
> Grayson is going to have such a stately sounding name - he will get mistaken for a prince!
> And yeah, the comment I saw on that thread that said the person thought kids had to take the dads name....erm...why? Did the dad push the watermelon sized beast out of a pinhole?! Don't think so! :haha:

:rofl: That would have been an amazing name!!!!!!!! 
But in all honesty, I am not in the least bit delusional, that the name choice is going to be a huge pain in the ass... I just really wish Rob wouldn't care about his name being added (since I clearly do lol) :haha:
I also would feel differently, if I really wanted to get married, and he refused. In that case, I would refuse to give LO his name. However, that is not the case... its me refusing :haha:. So, he gets his name and I get mine... well and poor Grayson... he will hate his life !!!

BTW, Your LO is coming this weekend! I got an email with her schedule :winkwink:. Mine on the other hand... delayed :coffee:


----------



## Bitsysarah

kealz194 said:


> Steph midwife reckons at 38 weeks so 2 weeks! I really hope so. This last week ive been feeling awful, no energy, weak shaky and dizzy! Not sure why coz my blood sugar levels are fine....
> Bitsysarah why does she think they will induce you? Baby's weight is great considering you have gd!
> Sarah really hope your power comes back today for you! Yay that our almost done readytomom!
> I tend not to get into arguments on forums if I can! Like candy said everyone has different opinions! What works for one mum doesn't work for another! No body is wrong but some people get very shirty! There have been times I've said something, stating in my opinion and got slated for it! But as I had stated it was my opinion, I'm not forcing my views and ideas on people, nor donô expect people to listen! I just avoid it now! If I can see an argument about to start I just don't reply lol x



Blood sugars and diabetic issue is fine...to be honest I question whether I really have it....I have not changed my diet much at all (ashamed to say) but sugars are fine so proof is in the pudding i suppose. They want to induce because of my bp.....it has been up the whole pregnancy 180/100 today..it's been this high before, they ave talked about medication....but only put me on it today.


----------



## kealz194

Oh lucky you bitsysarah! I've had to change my diet big time! Soon as this baby is out I'm having a good cup of tea with 2sugars!!!!!! 
Sorry your bp is so high, still that's bad if its been high all pregnancy and they are only just giving you mess! Still I'm glad thy are gonna monitor you a bit better now! Are you relieved they will induce you? 
Well ladies ill catch up properly tomorrow! I'm off to chew my ohs ear off! I've been soaking in the bath as I am aching and have got really bad stomach cramps, it's almost 11 and Paige is still awake and instead of getting her off to sleep he is on the play station!!!! Not impressed!!!!!!!! 
Night ladies xx


----------



## Steph82

OK, so I have come up with a new ploy to get LO out! 
Since eating him out of there (with chocolate and other things) did not work out to well :nope:, I have switched gears to gross him out of there :haha:. I had some homemade cauliflower soup... which I dont mind, but Rob finds it absolutely repulsive :sick:... Since Grayson is 50% Rob genetics, I am hoping that he will evacuate because he now HATES the food :smug:

Rob did come up with another ploy, that we may try next... he mentioned that I was approaching the chocolate thing all wrong... he said that I needed to tape it to my inner thigh and lure him out that way :rofl:... that thought quickly escalated (as these types of conversations usually do with us lol) to the thought, that I would wake up to a half eaten candy bar in the morning :ninja:


----------



## doggylover

Steph I'm glad to know my LO will be here soon! Nice to know s/he has their schedule organised, and is sending it out to people. That's my genes in there working overdrive :mrgreen: 

I don't think I could tape a bar of candy to my thigh overnight...I would wake up with it ALL eaten. By me...
You need a little mouse/baby trap. When Grayson pokes his head out to get the candy....SNAP! He's out!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph I'm glad to know my LO will be here soon! Nice to know s/he has their schedule organised, and is sending it out to people. That's my genes in there working overdrive :mrgreen:
> 
> I don't think I could tape a bar of candy to my thigh overnight...I would wake up with it ALL eaten. By me...
> You need a little mouse/baby trap. When Grayson pokes his head out to get the candy....SNAP! He's out!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Rob did come up with another ploy, that we may try next... he mentioned that I was approaching the chocolate thing all wrong... he said that I needed to tape it to my inner thigh and lure him out that way :rofl:... that thought quickly escalated (as these types of conversations usually do with us lol) to the thought, that I would wake up to a half eaten candy bar in the morning :ninja:

:rofl::rofl:

When I read this at first I thought you meant Rob would have eaten it (because I know my DH would have! He's a bit obsessed with chocolate...) and then I read doggylover's response about the Grayson trap and that's even better. :haha:

You ladies are always good for a smile! 

How's the Cauliflower soup working out for you? I know it would make me run for the hills!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Rob did come up with another ploy, that we may try next... he mentioned that I was approaching the chocolate thing all wrong... he said that I needed to tape it to my inner thigh and lure him out that way :rofl:... that thought quickly escalated (as these types of conversations usually do with us lol) to the thought, that I would wake up to a half eaten candy bar in the morning :ninja:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> When I read this at first I thought you meant Rob would have eaten it (because I know my DH would have! He's a bit obsessed with chocolate...) and then I read doggylover's response about the Grayson trap and that's even better. :haha:
> 
> You ladies are always good for a smile!
> 
> How's the Cauliflower soup working out for you? I know it would make me run for the hills!Click to expand...

Lol no luck yet... But after today's doctor appointment (no silent contractions or progress lol), I figured it was a long shot! Rob said, that he will need a Paternity test of Grayson does not come out due to the soup :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ReadytoMum

kristabelle: all this talk about cake makes me wish I had some cake right now! :wacko: Tomorrow is DH's b-day and I'm planning to get up early when he gets up to have waffels with him for breakfast which will be yummy... but his breakfast is around 5:30am... which distinctly sucks. lol So I will be eating breakfast and going back to bed!! :haha: 

maybesoon: I've been doing pretty good, except for carpel tunnel. I've gotten it pretty bad in my right hand and less so in my left. I have to sleep with a brace on my right wrist at night, but my hand is so puffy by morning the brace is cutting into it. :dohh: I definitely can't wait for that to go away after LO is born. I'm tired of not being able to feel my finger tips etc. 

Steph: I don't really have much choice but do the exams now... it certainly wouldn't be my preference to do them while 9 months pregnant!! lol I feel like I'm definitely suffering some brain drain issues too. Once these two exams are done and LO shows up I get to go on leave from school till January 2014, and then once I return I have four months to prepare for my final two exams in April 2014. After those are finally done then I can start writing my thesis! I could have waited to write the two that are coming up... but it would have meant this semester was a waste of time really, and I wasn't willing to give up that much time and effort for nothing.

melissabump: So glad to hear from you!! I'm glad everything is going well for you and Lucas, and that Harrison is rocking it out as a big brother! Just remember not to get too excited with moving about and take it easy when you can so you heal up well. Sounds like you're well on your way though!! I can't wait for my LO to get here too!! :flower:

kealz: Give OH a kick up the behind! 11pm and he's playing video games while Paige is still awake? Hope you managed to get her settled down quickly. Silly men. I thought about having a bath tonight too, but I got home too late to bother. Our tub just makes me sad anyway because you can't fill it very full before it starts to drain itself. Our plug isn't very good. :nope:

AFM, I've been sitting with my feet up for the last hour or so and they still look quite swollen. I think maybe my extended walking yesterday overdid it. It's been so sunny here the last few days compared to what it's been... it was just so tempting! Lesson learned. :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Hahahaha ladies that really made me laugh!! Currently trying not to fall asleep whilst bf :) I'm shattered lol!!! 

Has anyone tried rasberry tea leaf or evening primrose? I ordered some but didn't need it bloody typical! 

Not long now ladies and all Lo's will be here! 

On a positive note my oh has been much better - we had a huge row, and he clearly took things in even though at the time he disagreed!! I keep offering him cuddles, burping duties, help me with bath and he's a bit more keen! Yesterday he even made us all a cup if tea - not prompted :) he would have done this pre preggy without a second thought. He also helped me undress him after he piddled over himself whilst I was changing him!! He's a real monkey for doing that lol - I invested in some tee pee things for putting over his willy but he still managed to do it lol!!! 

Hope you are all well & not suffering too much?! The final count down is in now :) x


----------



## ukgirl23

wow you ladies are chatty!! I had 3 pages to catch up on. lol.. Maybesoon it's nice to see you back hun we were all wondering where you were and if you were okay, I'm sorry to hear your job is stressful, do you not get maternity leave soon? Your husband's ex wife sounds a bit stalkerish to me too, very odd. I would be careful of that one, you might come home to find your pet rabbit on to boil! Glad to hear all is well medically with you and Mason :) xx

Bitsysarah, since you have high BP issues and such will your work not take some of your cases for you? When do you go on maternity leave? 

Doggylover I would also have eaten the chocolate bar in the night lol.. 

I'm soon off to Lush to get some of those labour inducing bathbombs, my tummy is still off but my hunger is coming back :/ 

I'm trying to reply to this 18 page bullshit position statement but Lucas is home from school today, his conjunctivitis has come back because mummy didn't finish the eye drop course and now he's banned from class until tomorrow.. it's not easy to read while a chatty 4 year old talks about their super hero power ranger pet snake (a plastic toy snake) and asks constant questions about batman! lol 

I hope you are all okay today and doing well xxx 

I had massive contractions last night, they were so bad I actually got a stitch in my ribs lol thankfully they slowed down and stopped because I really wanted my dinner!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol glad they stopped for you to get your dinner Ukgirl lol.

I always seem to get so far through the thread having a good laugh at some posts lol. 

I have no updates to post :( lol just happily reading all your posts lol xxx


----------



## nimbec

Ukgirl im so glad they stopped how horrible! Awww poor lucas, harrison has that at the moment too - bless him i have to put drops in 4x per day, he's such a good boy he doesn't even cry. He however screams the house down when he is hungry or needs a nappy change - nothing wrong with the lungs now lol lol!! 

Well i'm feeling much better today, far more human - i got 3hrs sleep last night whooo hooo! 

maybesoon glad to hear all is ok with you all beit shitty at work and that woman sounds like a nightmare!!!!


----------



## lily28

Hello girls, hope everyone is well!

It's my turn to moan a little about 3rd tri... So far everything was fab, but today I 'm suffering. Lower back is killing me, I can't breath and the distance from grocer's to my home that I usually do in 10-15 min took me almost 45 min... I'm breathless and sweating like a pig. And I didn't get much sleep last night... Now I know why everyone is moaning and wants to give birth asap.
I love my bubs inside the belly but I think it is time for eviction.


----------



## Steph82

Oh lily I agree! I think this is natures way of taking the fear out of birth!! You get so fed up, that you are ready to deal with the pain! Lol. 
I don't feel aweful either but I am past the comfortable stage! Plus, I'm getting really tired of wearing the same clothes over and over ! 
Time for these babies to come out :thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah Lily I think mine biggest complaint is contractions. I'd give anything to skip this part! 

Candy mine has been home for 2 days as the school has no running water! I can't get anything done!

Bahahaha Steph you have me rolling! Emme's eviction notice didn't seem to take either! 

Maybesoon glad to hear from you! What a psycho you have to deal with. Sounds like my Ex's new wife!!

Cherry glad your doing good too! 

We have had no running water in our house for 3 days now and I am starting to get irritated! A water line broke and now all of our area has been with out water. No showers, laundry, flushing toilet, nothing!!!!!!! Allen is taking us to his dads today so I can take a shower. I warned him lastnight that I can't go a day with out my hot baths let alone 3 whole days!!!! 

Oh on a good note 14 days! I know we are not going to last that long but still it is fastly approaching!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Mommabrown.

I would love to start wearing all my normal clothes again also lol. I have to try tops on before heading outside. And i cant wear jeans and i cant wear my leggin over my bump :(. I feel fully stretched on my belly that i rub oil and cream whatever i can grab to rub over lol. 

Oh man that my tiredness kicking in might need to go for a wee nap but i never do lol. I just gutted out one of the cupboards in the hall where i had a stash of nappies/wipes etc found myself with more room and moved some bits into bedroom :). Im soooo ready for Paige now to arrive. With nothing much happening i think it still a long way off. 

(having a little bounce on my ball to try and keep me busy lol and moving) xxxx


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown, oh no... no water??? We would definitely go crazy or move to a bed and breakfast or with family for a couple of days :O Really hope it is fixed soon!

Contractions: I have small ones that are short so I don't mind, but being out of breath and dizzy non stop really really sucks.

Agree w/ you Steph, it is nature's way to actually "want" to be in pain lol!

Soon...


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks Cherrybump they are starting up again now, I though bugger it I'm having lunch! If I puke during labour my chicken wrap is worth it! 

Nimbec sorry to hear Harrison has poorly eyes too, at least he's taking his medicine well.. I have to bride Lucas with chocolate mini eggs to get his drops in, I hope Harrison's eye get better soon xx 
Yay for more sleep! Glad his lungs are stronger!! It's good to let them cry for a bit sometimes, helps their voice develop! 

Lily hang in there hun it's only a few weeks now, I feel the same as you, Its snowy here and 1c outside yet I sweat like a pig on the school run! it's not nice xx :hugs:

Steph when I go shopping I fantasize about all the clothes I could buy from the shop. I've used shoes and accessories to make myself look nice, today I'm wearing Aaron's jumper though and it's a bright orange soulcal one.. I look like a frikkin orange!! I look huge in it but I got sauce down my other top! :(

omg mommabrown I couldn't go one day without running water in my house. If we had no water my house would very quickly become a huge mess full of smelly people! I don't blame you for going to your OH's dads for a shower! I hope it gets sorted out soon! 

Aaron brought Lucas a nerf gun from the shop... with extra ammo... and now we are all under attack! I am having strong BHs again today, I think little man may be coming soon, my tummy still isn't right, is yours still a bit dodgy doggylover? xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol ooh yummy love chicken wrap.

Still no contractions here :( super jealous of you all having them lol i think ill mistake mines for just normal pains lol. Until they get painful. im just being blonde i know lol xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

there's no mistaking the real deal don't worry :) xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Morning ladies!

So I actually managed to haul myself out of bed this morning in time to make DH birthday waffels for breakfast before he got up for work! (at 5am) He had no idea I was planning to make him breakfast so it was a nice surprise! :thumbup: It was super odd to eat breakfast together on a weekday though. I put his lunch together for him too and then went back to bed after he left for work till a more respectable awake time. lol I think he left the house pretty happy this morning, which is how all b-days should start! celebrations with friends tonight, so I need to get the cake made soon!!

ukgirl: That sucks that you're having some stomach issues. I hope it's feeling better soon. 

nimbec: you poor sleep deprived mamma! Here's hoping you get a chance to nap off and on today when Harrison does. That's great that DH is slowly starting to come around. Just keep trying to get him involved more and more and soon enough he'll be back to his regular self. 

mommabrown: No water for 3 days?? Yikes! I'd have moved into a friend/family members house by that point! Especially with kiddos to keep clean. I hope they get that fixed up ASAP!! 

Steph: I was just doing laundry yesterday and thinking the same thing... I'm getting really sick of wearing the same few things all the time. I was cleaning out my dresser and closet to make up a bag for the Good-Will and I couldn't remember which pre-pregnancy clothes fit and which ones didn't! :dohh: I know there's a bunch of stuff I don't wear anymore, so that got tossed at least. I bought a new spring jacket this week because its slowly starting to get warmer out again, and my winter coat is just too much, but none of my old jackets fit. It was on $25 though, so I don't feel too bad about it!

Lily: Sorry to hear you've joined the painful hips/back club! We're all getting so close, and it's a good thing we are, because our bodies are starting to fall apart!

Oooh. 36 weeks today!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Ukgirl, I was supposed to finish on the 15th march 2013, but a lot of my cases went crazy my last couple of weeks so didn't get up to date...my manager allowed me to work from home last week, but I was sooo tired I napped alot...although I did put in 25 hrs. My manager has been hounding me to do this and that before I leave...felt like telling her to shove it..I am not even going back to work there. I did 5hours yesterday and another 4 this morning. I have one more assessment to finish tonight. Then I am officially done ....... Woohoo! Gonna have a nap before I start it....2pm is nap time for me ...I will prob sleep till 5pm. Then get back to it. 

Have fun dodging nerd balls :)


----------



## Steph82

Cherry, I'm not having any contractions either :nope:. Silly really... I should be happy that I'm not in pain :haha:
ReadytoMum I can't believe you made breakfast that early... Lol... I have to be up for work at 6am, but there is no way that would be able to get up, if I didn't have to lol.
Candy, watch out for the nerf gun lol. Little boys (and grown ones :dohh:) can be a royal pain in the ass with them :rofl:
Mommabrown... 3 days no water??? How are you still functioning??? I think I would die!!! Not being able to use the bathroom?? Geez, with the amount of times I'm running to pee at night... Just simply not possible!

Nimbec, 3 hours of sleep is good??? :sleep: oh boy, that does not sound promising lol. Then again, not sure I'm sleeping more then 2-3 hours at a time right now.

AFM, if I hear one more person say: "not much longer", I may junk punch them lol! Easy for a non-pregnant person to say (and I'm not referring to anyone recently pregnant... It's the never pregnant ones that get on my nerves). Sure, 10 days sounds like a breeze, when your not the one lugging around the weight and feeling exhausted! Lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Cherry know what it is like to be stuck with just a few clothes this late too. I have tops that don't cover my belly now! Bahaha Allen laughs when i can't tell and have to look in the mirror! Hang in there Paige is so worth it tho! All of Emmaleigh's things have been put together and put out to wear i want them!!!! It gave me space in her closet too! 


Readytomum Allen gets up at 4 to be at work by 5am and i never ever get up with him. In the first trimester i had a real craving for pancakes at 2 am and woke up and cooked everyone breakfast. He thought i was mental!!! Hope your DH has a good birthday! WOOO HOOO for 36 weeks!!!! 

Oh Candy both my boys have every Nerf gun and we love playing with them! It is so funny to see the whole family get out and start shooting. Of course the boys get the ones with lots more ammo than anyone else so we are usually defeated pretty easily! 


Yes ladies all of our subdivison that we live in and surrounding area has NO WATER! It does stink and i stink and i was ranting and raving last night to Allen. He new i was in a murderous mood too! So he called his dad and asked if we could all come over and clean up. Glad that i will at least get to have some hot water!


----------



## TeAmo

Steph82 said:


> Rob did come up with another ploy, that we may try next... he mentioned that I was approaching the chocolate thing all wrong... he said that I needed to tape it to my inner thigh and lure him out that way :rofl:... that thought quickly escalated (as these types of conversations usually do with us lol) to the thought, that I would wake up to a half eaten candy bar in the morning :ninja:

hahaah I thought you meant your OH was going to eat it too at first! Dirty bugger. lmao :haha:



ukgirl23 said:


> I'm soon off to Lush to get some of those labour inducing bathbombs, my tummy is still off but my hunger is coming back :/
> 
> I had massive contractions last night, they were so bad I actually got a stitch in my ribs lol thankfully they slowed down and stopped because I really wanted my dinner!

Labour inducing bath bombs? These sound interesting! 

I love how you want your dinner over baby coming! A girl after my own heart :kiss:



lily28 said:


> Hello girls, hope everyone is well!
> 
> It's my turn to moan a little about 3rd tri... So far everything was fab, but today I 'm suffering. Lower back is killing me, I can't breath and the distance from grocer's to my home that I usually do in 10-15 min took me almost 45 min... I'm breathless and sweating like a pig. And I didn't get much sleep last night... Now I know why everyone is moaning and wants to give birth asap.
> I love my bubs inside the belly but I think it is time for eviction.

Yay! You're suffering too!! :happydance: hahahaha sorry, I just think if we're in this together then lets go all out! Aww hun, I hope you feel better soon xx



ukgirl23 said:


> Aaron brought Lucas a nerf gun from the shop... with extra ammo... and now we are all under attack! I am having strong BHs again today, I think little man may be coming soon, my tummy still isn't right, is yours still a bit dodgy doggylover? xx

 Saw this on FB and it cracked me up! He sounds like such a cutie :flower:



ReadytoMum said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I actually managed to haul myself out of bed this morning in time to make DH birthday waffels for breakfast before he got up for work! (at 5am) He had no idea I was planning to make him breakfast so it was a nice surprise! :thumbup: It was super odd to eat breakfast together on a weekday though. I put his lunch together for him too and then went back to bed after he left for work till a more respectable awake time. lol I think he left the house pretty happy this morning, which is how all b-days should start! celebrations with friends tonight, so I need to get the cake made soon!!
> 
> Oooh. 36 weeks today!!

OMG that made my mouth water. I love waffles. Lucky OH of yours! :thumbup: Yay TO 36 WEEKS!! 

AFM, I have been shopping today and picked us up a new dinner set. Took Campbell to the petshop to have a nosy! He is napping now and I am slowly slipping down on to nap! :coffee: soooo tired! I feel like babies playing peekaboo out my mooey today! hahaha she feels low. Had MW yesterday she reckons baby will be bigger than Cam was. Wont give me S&S until 41 weeks as procedure has changed so hopefully I wont make it that far! 

Hope youre all well xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh just wanted to add Allen is really into this whole full moon stuff about the baby being born!( He is a farm boy and talks about cattle having babies on the full moon!) Maybe our Lo's eviction noticed will be served tonight as it is the FULL MOON!!!


----------



## TeAmo

oooh how exciting. Worrying however that he's relating you to a cow! haaha


----------



## Mommabrown

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: He has related everything with pregnancy to cattle!!! His theory is we are all mammals so it couldn't be much different! :loopy:


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo said:


> oooh how exciting. Worrying however that he's relating you to a cow! haaha

:rofl: oh boy!

I researched the full moon thing and there is no scientific correlation. :nope:

But... I shall jump on this hypothesis as well and walk my happy ass under the full moon tomorrow :haha:.
One of these darn theories must end up working, right :coffee:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> Readytomum Allen gets up at 4 to be at work by 5am and i never ever get up with him. In the first trimester i had a real craving for pancakes at 2 am and woke up and cooked everyone breakfast. He thought i was mental!!! Hope your DH has a good birthday! WOOO HOOO for 36 weeks!!!!

My DH was incredibly confused at first. Poor guy. :haha: He wakes up that early ever day, but he's BAD at early mornings... so when he woke up he noticed I wasn't in bed, and came stumbling into the kitchen all bleary-eyed and saw I was cooking. He kept asking me what was going on and if I was ok. I think we were pretty much done breakfast before it fully sunk in that I got up to make him breakfast for his b-day. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hahahaha Steph i have NO damned idea if it will work but he swears by it!! Lol who knows maybe that full moon will be able to sweet talk Grayson right out of there! 

Readytomum how sweet! Allen would be running in a panic attack thinking i had the baby already if i was out of bed that early...considering i am up most of the night with these darn contractions! I am glad you and DH had a good breakfast together I bet he sure was suprised!


----------



## doggylover

Afternoon all. Just had a very quick flick through all those chatty pages, because I am honestly so exhausted today I couldn't read and remember all that's been written!

I think because we have been out of our own bed for 4 nights I haven't been sleeping well, and had some pretty awful hip pains last night which meant I couldn't sleep on my sides, but since I can't sleep on my back either it just led to...not sleeping lol.

We're back home today :happydance: but the house is still cold. But at least we're home. Had to throw out the entire contents of the fridge and freezer in the end :cry: that was hugely traumatic!! 

And now just settling in for a very quiet afternoon as I am super tired.

Candy: I am still having a slightly dodgy stomach, felt really unwell before lunch today.

Love to all, and positive eviction thoughts to those babies who are due very soon!!!!


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I actually managed to haul myself out of bed this morning in time to make DH birthday waffels for breakfast before he got up for work! (at 5am) He had no idea I was planning to make him breakfast so it was a nice surprise! :thumbup: It was super odd to eat breakfast together on a weekday though. I put his lunch together for him too and then went back to bed after he left for work till a more respectable awake time. lol I think he left the house pretty happy this morning, which is how all b-days should start! celebrations with friends tonight, so I need to get the cake made soon!!
> 
> Lily: Sorry to hear you've joined the painful hips/back club! We're all getting so close, and it's a good thing we are, because our bodies are starting to fall apart!
> 
> Oooh. 36 weeks today!!

What a coincidence! It is my DH's birthday too!!!:happydance: 
I'm baking his cake right now! First batch was a disaster :dohh: now it is better!

Congrats on 36 weeks!!!:thumbup:


----------



## liams_mom

OMG I haven't been able to find our page! Finally got a notification and found it again :flower:

All in all I've been doing well, scheduled for a C Section on April 15, 2013 about 3-5 days out from my actual due date because this baby is still measuring "large". No protein in urine, blood tests are great, baby is doing wonderfully, blood pressure is fabulous - EXCEPT!

I started having contractions this past weekend so we went into the hospital for observation. Looks like I was very dehydrated even after 5 bags of IV fluids. I drink almost a gallon or more of water a day so I'm not sure how that happened :shrug:, but they sent me home yesterday afternoon and told me to "drink more". They think the dehydration caused the contractions and they've not come back since about 9AM yesterday. I just am not sure I'm going to make it until April 15 on my own! 

Jackson has been VERY bouncy. I think he just wants out. I didn't sleep at all Sunday to Monday, but did sleep VERY well last night so I'm definitely feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Dogg: glad you now back your own house night and i hope you get a better sleep. Im the same and reading pages of posts lol and i forget everything ive read when i go to type i must sit there staring at the screen thinking what did i just read lol.

Got my juice and milk so im now relaxing on the couch. Was feeling like sore before but now im ok. Guessing all this nesting isnt good for my back posture lol i was even on the ball but after so long my back hurts and i have to roll my hips to try ease if of doesnt always work. 

Im trying to stay away as i feel so sleepy even though i sleep pretty ok at night and get up only once lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

omg to being in the same category as cattle!! I have heard the full moon thing too, weirdly enough, when there is a full moon in Norway it dumps it down with snow so perhaps it could do something to us! 

I'm loving that you called your... you know... a mooey!!! I call mine that hahahahahaha I thought I was alone in naming it that yay! lol 

Bitsysarah hooray for almost being done, sorry your boss was such a bitch, does she have any children of her own?? 

Connie's being attacked by the nerf gun  haha Luke used it to wake Aaron up with. 

I'm still having intense contractions, I might drink more and see if I'm dehydrated too. 
I checked my ultrasound results today, Ben is on the 95th percentile for everything! his blood flow and placenta quality were still amazingly good though and he has a good amount of fluid round him... all in all he's pretty damn perfect!! 

Do you all remember Elaine from here from first trimester? she was a mum of 3, pregnant with her fourth? I can't remember her name on here but she had her little boy this morning, he was a healthy 9lb 5! Totally gorgeous!! 

Doggylover I wonder if our tummies will just stay bad now until we've given birth? :/ 

I'm going to have a bath with clary sage stuff in it tonight! It's meant to induce labour.. I'll do it after dinner :D Aaron has the next 4 days off work :D so I am allowed to go if I want :)


----------



## lily28

liams_mom said:


> OMG I haven't been able to find our page! Finally got a notification and found it again :flower:
> 
> All in all I've been doing well, scheduled for a C Section on April 15, 2013 about 3-5 days out from my actual due date because this baby is still measuring "large". No protein in urine, blood tests are great, baby is doing wonderfully, blood pressure is fabulous - EXCEPT!
> 
> I started having contractions this past weekend so we went into the hospital for observation. Looks like I was very dehydrated even after 5 bags of IV fluids. I drink almost a gallon or more of water a day so I'm not sure how that happened :shrug:, but they sent me home yesterday afternoon and told me to "drink more". They think the dehydration caused the contractions and they've not come back since about 9AM yesterday. I just am not sure I'm going to make it until April 15 on my own!
> 
> Jackson has been VERY bouncy. I think he just wants out. I didn't sleep at all Sunday to Monday, but did sleep VERY well last night so I'm definitely feeling better. :thumbup:

Oh wow, dehydration even after drinking so much water? Glad you are better hun, and happy to hear the rest of tests are ok!
Hugs!


----------



## kirstabelle

Doggy Lover I feel so bad for you with the hip pain. I was like that for a couple of weeks before I went to the chiropractor. I was basically just tossing and turning trying to balance out the horrible pain between both my hips :nope: So sorry you are having it now. Wish I could lend you my chiro. I just went this morning and my hips are feeling so much better. I walk in there thinking "omg if this kid doesn't come soon my legs will snap out of my hip joints" and walk out thinking "okay, I can do this for a few more days yet" :haha:

Nimbec, I'm doing the Evening Primrose oil and Red Raspberry Leaf tea. Although I couldn't get a second cup in yesterday as I was feeling sick to my stomach again last night. I have been feeling sick on and off the last week or so. Blah. I read that it can be because this is the highest point of hormone production now and then just before labour progesterone drops off. So, hopefully the sickness is a sign that the end really is near for us sickies!!

That so weird that you had that stitch under your ribs after the contractions UK Girl as I had a similar weird thing happen last night. I had been having big BH's all night and feeling just revolting with nausea and I kicked off my shoes and the movement of doing that gave me this horrible sharp shooting pain under my right ribs. I felt like I had broken something!! I had to sit all hunched for a few minutes until I could stretch back out again. :nope:

I would also like to know where my "nesting" energy is because I just feel like an exhausted piece of crap. Ugh, sorry for all the moaning. I shouldn't complain at least I have hot water and nobody has shot me with a nerf gun today :haha: Thanks for listening to my moan ladies. I feel better now that I have moaned it all out! :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies.... Hope everyone is doing well. 

AFM.... Well we have started the dilation process. Not that it really means much, but it's kinda exciting. My doctor doesn't want me around the construction at this point so I just had a telephone conversation with my boss (who is not pleased at all). However, they have known about me being pregnant since August 16th. I told them over & over & over that if they wanted it done they needed to get on it for months & months. I don't feel sorry for them since they are the ones who kept putting it off like me being pregnant was just going to go away.... 

Hope all you wonderful ladies has a great day!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

kristabelle with mine it was like I was tensed up that when I moved it caused a huge stitch lol.. I'm having back pains with mine now too. This is really annoying me to not know if they are even doing anything. The doctor was meant to check my cervix at the clinic on saturday but they stopped so she didnt grrrr!!! I wouldn't mind the on off labour pains if it was actually thinning and dilating me! 

maybesoon sorry to hear your work are also being twats, it isnt safe for you right now to be working on a construction site, I wonder how your boss would feel if you had tripped over or been injured thanks to his poor judgement! silly arse! 

The saga witht he ex continues, he called me yesterday to say court was cancelled so he wouldn't be coming over, I called my soliciotr afterwards and updated her, she called me today and told me court is still going ahead!!! Thankfully because CPS and William aren't attending I have also been excused so I don't have to go but he could have seen his children after all!! Connie asked him why he wasn't coming today over the skype chat, he just said it was because court was cancelled... so he was basically mainly coming for court, not her and Lucas. stupid idiot! She refused to talk to him after that. I don't blame her but I do worry about what effect all of this is having on her mentally and emotionally.


----------



## Steph82

Liamsmom, I have "unsubscribed" myself from this thread countless times :dohh: .. Stupid fat fingers :haha:. Glad to see you back on here!! Just in time for all the complaining :thumbup: 

Cherry, all your nesting is making me tired :haha:. Just sit and relax!!!

Candy, I so wish that we would get to take our notes home with us in the US. I swear, if I don't badger my doctor with questions, they won't tell me anything. If I had the notes at home, I could read up on it myself! A bath sounds wonderful right now :thumbup:

Hmmm... Maybe I should add dehydration to my list of labor inducing procedures??? Tomorrow during full moon, I will not drink any water all day and walk around outside with a candybar taped to my inner thigh :rofl:. Mind you, with all this extra weight, my thighs are glued together ahahaha! Surely this will turn into a messy deal :haha:

Maybesoon, my work is similar :wacko:. I have asked my sales guys a million times to get things for me, so I can have it prepared for when I'm done... Nothing :dohh:. At this point... Not my problem!!! They can figure it out without me, for all I care :coffee:
How far are you dilated?? Part of me l is totally stoked, that they check in the US... The other part of me feels like its a huge waste of time (since it really doesn't mean anything lol). 

Kristabelle, I've been taking the RLT for two weeks now! I drink 3/4 cups a day (usually while at work). Hopefully it will help!


----------



## doggylover

Candy, poor connie :( what is upsetting is that she is old enough to know that he is treating her badly. If she were younger she might accept his excuse and not think much of it, but the fact that she refused to talk to him show she knows he is being an ass. I feel so bad for her. 

Maybesoon :dance: yay for dilation! What great news! I know it doesn't mean things will happen anytime soon, but at least it means things are heading in the right direction. Sorry to hear about the crap at work though.

Kirstabelle: honesty I felt like a big waddling beast today trying to get round the supermarket feeling like my hip was about to pop out!! Post me your chiro please?! And I also feel like an exhausted piece of crap, but again nobody has shot me with a nerd gun so maybe we don't have it so bad!! 

Steph: I would pay good money to see you waddling about with candy strapped to your thight, dehydrated, at night under the full moon :rofl: everyone would have you firmly in the "crazy pregnant lady" category without a thought!
(Also, of course you are only waddling because of the candy bar, I am 100% sure you don't waddle otherwise!)

Liamsmom: sorry to hear about your dehydration, I can't believe how much you drink and yet were still dehydrated! Cue massive panic with me! Not so long now until April 15th! :dance:

Afm: on another thread I saw a girl did some nipple stimulation last night and she is now having contractions at 6 mins apart. Has anyone thought of doing this/used it in the past?
Steph- add that to your moonlit walk and it would certainly be a sight to see! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph hahahaha!! dehydrating yourself to induce labour may not be such a bad idea!! 3 people on facebook have had their babies today it's making me actually want mine out now! it's weird to think that when the kids go back to school after Easter break I could potentially have my Benzo with me in his pram <3 exciting!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I know, it is actually heartbreaking to watch her and see her trying to be strong but I can see her changing towards him and it's not pretty to watch. I don't know what to do, I can't stop him seeing her and I can't protect her from him in that way it's very difficult. 

as for the nipple stimulation thing it can work because it releases oxytocin BUT you have to do it for hours and many times a day and it can make you really sore. It'll only really work if your body is ready too so you can give it a go but it'll probably not work lol.. 

Usually I try every labour inducing method in the book, then give up and baby decides to turn up out of the blue! xx


----------



## doggylover

Ahh maybe I won't bother myself then. No point in wasting my time and rubbing myself raw!!

From everything you tell us I think you do all you can for both Lucas and Connie to allow them to have a good relationship with their dad. I'm sure many people in your shoes would make it much more difficult for him to have contact (eg over Skype etc) but I think the fact that you are so open with letting them have their time with him, and yet they STILL are seeing what a twat he is, is probably the best thing you can do for them. Letting them find out on their own how horrible he is is going to be so horrible to watch and have them to through, but its probably the best way things can happen - if that makes sense :huh: the fact that he is given all these chances and blows them, while you continue to battle to let them have contact with him despite everything just shows, increasingly so, what a terrible parent he is, and what an amazing one you are.


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybesoon get a note from your Dr and your boss can't fight it! It holds up solid! Yay for dilation!:happydance:

Liamsmom that is No BUENO for dehydration! When i had the flu that is what was causing them too. But i only got 2 bags of IV fluids and felt amazingly better. Be sure to drink plenty of fluid!:hugs:

Candy....i will tell you that as long as she knows the truth it is easier for her to understand that you are trying and he isn't. Laurynn is 10 will be 11 in August and she used to think i was the bad guy because her dad was constantly lying to her saying everything was all my fault.:growlmad: Well i never ever once lied to her and now that she lives with her dad she sees what a douche he is. Her and Brandon consider Allen their dad, not just their step-dad but their dad because for 8 years he has been the one to take care of us and them without ever speaking a fowl word about their dad, even now he hasn't even though i know he thinks it. I am so glad court is continuing on with out him and hopefully they will see what a dick he is not even coming to see his kids!!! 

Doggylover sorry your not feeling well...but i waddle like a freaking penguin at this point i think there is no stopping it! Hopefully a good nights rest and you will be feeling much better....or hopefully along with Steph popping out a baby! 

AFM, i finally got a nice HOT BATH:happydance::happydance: water is back on but under a boil order. Going to get the kiddos some bunnies today also!! Landon picked out Bub and Sis's bunnies for them and of course they are all boys! Hahahaha he didn't want them having babies!


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry Steph. Ive not moved off this couch in the past few hours now lol

Ukgirl - He sounds like a right blonk. Seeing his kids should be the most important thing to him. Think we all need to go slap him upside down. At least both kids will see him for who he really is just a shame they cant have a real dad that makes a effort for them. 

I think i need to read some of these methods to get things going. Ive tried doing the nipple thingy but i only get a few seconds to a minute worth in hahaha. Think i might have google the best way of doing it. Think your nipples might just get little to sensitive after a while of rubbing. 

Still having few wee aches and pains. :S even just lying still lol paige is moving around and i feels weird because its so low down next to my pubic bone. I feel like i need to pee again now lol signs im not getting up im going to sit here while longer. xx


----------



## Mommabrown

I am very jealous of everyones babies moving around. Emmaleigh drags her foot along my ribs on my right side or rolls. Or is an obvious little turd and pushes up with her feet and down with her head. She doesn't kick or move like before. My belly takes on these crazy shapes as well! 

Cherry and Doggylover....do tell...when i was put on bed rest they said no nipple stimulation...as in OH stimulating them or is there something less oh sexual i can do! Bahahahaha even thinking about this is making me piss myself!


----------



## ukgirl23

haha you are all welcome to go slap him down!! 

Thank you Mommabrown xx I'm glad your 2 are starting to see what their dad really is and that Allen was the one who parented them properly xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i do it myself... going to click on google now lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

rub your nipples while eating pineapple while walking up and down the stairs on a full moon stopping every now and then to take a swig of RLT... that might do it :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

with a chocolate bar stuck to your inner thighs ..... :)


----------



## doggylover

From what I read online it says your should use your palm and rub all over the nipple for half an hour- 3 times a day...PER NIPPLE! That's three hours of rubbing yourself each day! And it sounds about as sexual as all the waddling we are doing right now :haha:

I'm glad Emmaleigh does that weird dragging foot thing - mine does hat too and it is one thing that really freaks me out! So of course they do it all the time :dohh:

Candy :rofl: you have it sorted!! I'm off to the shop for my pineapple now...!


----------



## Mommabrown

:rofl::rofl::rofl:OMG our OH are going to come home and wonder who took over our bodies!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Lily: I hope your DH has a lovely b-day today then too!! :happydance: How old is your DH? Mine turned 32. It would be really funny if they were the same age too! I finished baking the cake earlier... but I was really paranoid it was going to go horrible. lol I got a new baking pan which super cool. Its for making a giant cupcake cake. But I hadn't used it yet, so I wasn't sure how much batter to pour into each half. The bottom part definitely cooked over a little bit and made a mess, but it worked out ok after I cleaned it up!! 

laims_mom: Welcome back!! It's so nice to see people finding their way to the thread after going MIA. Sorry to hear about the dehydration! I try to drink 3 litres of water a day, but I know that I feel dehydrated a lot too. I'm thirsty all the time!!

kirstabelle: I'd like the nesting energy to kick in as well! I have the Spring Cleaning desire to organize and clean crap out, but I have NO desire to actually clean, and I could sure use the energy boost to get this school stuff done! When you find it, send it over my way next please! :haha: I haven't been drinking RRL tea, but I have the capsules, and I've been taking two a day of those. Not sure if it will help or not... guess we'll wait and see!

mommabrown: hurray for hot water being back on!!! It's about time! Sheesh. I don't get many "kicks" anymore either... I get full body rolls, and a foot that loves to shove its way under my rib cage on the right hand side, or try to push out the side of my body. That foot and I frequently have battles.... it pushes up, and I wiggle it back down, it pushes back up, and I wiggle it back down. Damn kid! lol I also get a bum pushing out quite forcefully in the center of my tummy like he's trying to moon everyone. That is also incredibly uncomfortable!

I'm currently eating some Kraft Dinner, which is one of my guilty pleasures. I know it's total crap... but I love it anyway!


----------



## ukgirl23

LOL mine is always too tired to care what I'm up to lol football is on tonight anyway!! So I'll get left to my own devices :D 

I found out who Benson got so beastly!! While I was tidying up yesterday first I come across half a packet of crisps so ate them... then I found a cookie so ate that.. then I found some cola Aaron hadn't drunk before work... and Lucas didn't finish his chips from mc donalds after lunch yesterday.... therefor I now blame my family for leaving yummy food everywhere... I have officially become the human waste disposal unit of our flat... plus someone brought one of those huge giant Easter bars of galaxy... I ate that in one day :/

poor Benson  

Sarah if I sat there palming my nippies 3 times a day Aaron would jump my bones!! He was such a grumpy git after just 1 week of no sex and I wasn't even trying to look sexy or anything.. I don't dare risk it! lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

omg readytomum they have kraft dinner in norway!! which one do you have? those were my guilty pleasure when I was living the single life LOL


----------



## doggylover

Candy, now I'm worried about the size of my LO - I've been eating like that (ok, ok...more than that!) for the last 9 months. Plus the last 26 years.... Mine will be huge!

And you weren't trying to look sexy...you just give off that natural vibe :haha: even when stuffing your face with chocolate and chips!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh yum...readytomum...i am grilling hamburgers and hot dogs tonight! Emme likes to hang out on my right side too. Allen gets a kick out of us as i will push her foot down and she will slowly push it right back up there...i will say to her give mommy's ribs a break tonight please...and then he will lean in and say give er hell baby give er hell! He influences her bad behavior! 

Hahaha Candy that is Allen if he even seen a nipple out he would be stripping down before i could even explain what i was doing! 

If i push my plate away Landon takes it away with out even asking if i am done. He is our disposal in our house!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah thats just me tidying up I havent mentioned the sneaky scotch eggs and milk snacks at 3am or endless bowls of cereal ect plus huge normal meals lol.. I'm sure you wont have a beast baby! You're too tiny to give birth to anything over 8lbs  

I was talking to my cousin this morning, she told me her last baby was an 11lber she had a c section haha! Hope it doesn't run in the family!! 

I'm just a sexual being even when I'm hugely pregnant and my top is covered in hoi sin sauce from the duck pancakes I was craving.. I'm still a sexy girl! lol even when I'm struggling to get out of the bath like a huge hippo or when I roll out of bed and hobble to the loo at 4am! Poor Aaron! :haha:

Mommabrown I wish my son ate as well as Landon does! He refuses to eat anything other than pizza! every meal I make get a ''I don't like it'' before he's even tried it! 

Tonight I made salmon, leek and philly pasta, Connie ate the whole bowl but Lucas wouldn't touch it grrrr!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh yum Candy! Landon will eat anything that don't eat him first! He will be 7 April 21st and he is 4'4" and weighs 85lbs! He is a chunk! Brandon is 8 and only weighs 44lbs he eats like a mouse! 

Yea and the lovely burping and farting that accompanies all of that!


----------



## Cherrybump

Have you guys put alot of weight on? I dont mean to sound rude either lol. Just i eat pretty bad aswell or so i thought lol and im up 2 and half stone :(. Its going to be a killer once Paige is born to try and cut it all out again lol. But im hoping she keeps me mega busy so my mind isnt on the food in the cupboard lol. 

My taste keeps changing aswell i remember craving salt and vinegar crisps around 14weeks pregnant and now i have no craving but i stuff my face of sweets, cakes bread, crisps, love my cola, has to have a sweet taste or i wont bother touching it lol. Even over doing chocolate and i had been put of in early pregnancy lol. 

I could image someone going to try all those theory's lol would be pretty funny to see. Had to have a giggle when you mentioned it Ukgirl. 

Right so we use our palm to rub our nipples. And we have to walk in the moon light. Yep can see me getting funny looks lol. Worth a try though. xxx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry if you were waing around the street in moonlight rubbing your nipple you'd probably get arrested! :haha:

Well, I've also put on 2 1/2 stone, but when I told my family yestday they were shocked. I'm not being boastful, but literally it is ALL bump (apart from the few pounds my face has now added) and I haven't put it on anywhere else. I don't know what the heck has happened, as I don't understand where all the weight is. My mw keeps saying my bump is small, so I think I just have a very dense child in there!!! :shrug: plus I didn't put it on steadily, I went to week 16 without putting any on then added a stone in 2 weeks, then the same again at 26 weeks. And this last half stone has all gone on my face since getting off on maternity. I thought it would be more gradual.

Candy, you'll be eating your words about me not getting over an 8lber when my beast comes out at 11lb :haha: I have to admit I was like Lucas as a child (and still am) - very fussy eater and will say I don't like something before I've even tried it!mshocking behaviour from an adult, and I am determined my LO will not be the same as me! Not sure how I'll achieve this......


----------



## ukgirl23

despite all of Lukes terrible eating habits he has managed to maintain a perfect weight I just make sure his snacks are mainly healthy since I know he wont eat dinner! 

Cherrybump I refuse to look at the scales! I'm sure I've put on a load but ignorance is bliss!!  

Sarah I don't know where he gets it from because Connie is willing to try everything before she decides if she likes it or not! I've tried reward charts, cooking only food he likes, time outs, starving him.. you name it I've tried it lol, I've just surrendered to the fact that he wont starve lol. He'll eat lunch and breakfast and he'll eat dinner if we go out it's weird lol x


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: I draw the line at nipple stimulation ahahaha. I prefer the non-conventional methods for inducing labor :rofl: 
Not only would I have no desire or energy to rub my nipples, but I am not willing to take the risk of sore nipples :haha:

So full moon walking, while dipping the pineapple into the RLT it is :rofl:.. All of this after dehydrating myself all day

Omg Candy, I had the greatest visual of you walking through the flat, picking up random things and eating them... All while there was a little video game score over your head that would "ding" every time you found something :haha:
And then I see Mommabrown pushing Emms little feet back in position every few seconds ahahaha! 

I told Rob the other day, that I was proud of him for putting out last time (I know how awful he finds the whole pregnancy thing :haha:) and he said.. Lets not talk about it :rofl: ... Poor guy is gonna have psychological issues after this! Ahahah but hey... If I have to look at it, so does he!!! So... More power to Allen and Aaron, for being all about it !!!! And more power to you ladies for still allowing it :haha:. 

Cherry, I was doing pretty well for a while on the healthiness and weight gain. Now I'm up to 21 lbs lol... And it just keeps going up (daily, with the amount of crap I am ingesting) lol


----------



## ukgirl23

hahahaha Steph.. I told Aaron last night, I found a cookie ... so I ate'ed it... then I found some crisps... so I ate'ed them... on and on like that he thought it was hillarious! 
I asked him last night if he'll watch Ben come out and he said he'ld never be able to go down there again if he saw that so he's staying firmly up my end of the bed hahahahaha!! maybe I should force him to look... I might get a break then!  

I'm still having contractions... I might time them soon but I'm not sure if there is any point as they aren't really painful yet :/


----------



## Steph82

Ahahah Rob always said, that he had absolutely no desire to look (which I totally agree with... I don't even want to see it ahah). But then the other night he said: well I've never been in the situation, so maybe I will want to look. I told him that was fine, but he would not EVER be allowed to use that as an excuse later on! So he needs to choose wisely lol

I'm jealous of your contractions ... Send them my way please?!? (Oh and I totally can't believe I am asking for pain ahaha)


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> :
> I told Rob the other day, that I was proud of him for putting out last time (I know how awful he finds the whole pregnancy thing :haha:) and he said.. Lets not talk about it :rofl: ... Poor guy is gonna have psychological issues after this! Ahahah but hey... If I have to look at it, so does he!!! So... More power to Allen and Aaron, for being all about it !!!! And more power to you ladies for still allowing it :haha:.

Yeah, as I was getting changed today Simon was staring at me with poorly disguised disgust. I told him some men find their women folk attractive during pregnancy.

He did not respond :haha: 

I think if I suggested we dtd for any reason, he'd die of a heart attack from the stress of thinking of an excuse not too!! All of this is just FINE with me by the way!

And no way on earth is Simon going down the business end :shock: he'd be screaming for weeks afterwards! In his man pregnancy book he read to take a mirror to hospital to show me what's happening down there. Are these people nuts?! I've seen one born every minute- no way do I want to see that on myself. Then neither of us would stop screaming for weeks! We are both keeping our eyes firmly on the ceiling I think!!!

Candy, I'm sure everyone says this, but he will grow out of it. I am a million times better than I was as a child. I always preferred a big meal at lunchtime as well, which meant I didn't want any dinner, so maybe Lucas and I are kindred spirits!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> :
> I told Rob the other day, that I was proud of him for putting out last time (I know how awful he finds the whole pregnancy thing :haha:) and he said.. Lets not talk about it :rofl: ... Poor guy is gonna have psychological issues after this! Ahahah but hey... If I have to look at it, so does he!!! So... More power to Allen and Aaron, for being all about it !!!! And more power to you ladies for still allowing it :haha:.
> 
> Yeah, as I was getting changed today Simon was staring at me with poorly disguised disgust. I told him some men find their women folk attractive during pregnancy.
> 
> He did not respond :haha:
> 
> I think if I suggested we dtd for any reason, he'd die of a heart attack from the stress of thinking of an excuse not too!! All of this is just FINE with me by the way!Click to expand...

:rofl: yes... It seems that Simon makes a horrible liar as well :haha:. If this baby isn't out yet when Rob comes home next time, I think I will see just how uncomfortable I can make Rob :rofl: ... I can't even remember what it's like to feel sexy ahahah


----------



## doggylover

In fairness, Simon didnt lie - he simply said nothing. Which said everything :haha:

Steph what happens if you go into labour whenRob is away? Will he be able to get home easily enough?

I know we mentioned arguing with people on the forum the other day, but I was responding to a thread about weddings and kids, and said what is the normal expectation here, and some woman called it ridiculous, and was really rude. Glad to know she has an open mind to other cultural traditions...:growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph you can't have my contractions!! They are mine!!  get your own!  

omg doggylover you reminded me.. when the head is out they ask you if you want to look or have a feel.... Why on earth would I want to do that!!! I have a human head hanging out of my hoo haa!!! I just want the rest out asap!!! lol haha!! 

Aaron strangely only has sex with me from behind now a days... :( in all fairness I make sure the lights are off too! lol 

What do you mean about kids at weddings? was it the debate on whether or not kids should go to weddings? That one annoys me lol x


----------



## Steph82

Ahaha Sarah, I took your ladies advice, and stayed out of the debate. Someone else apparently felt that they were rude though and it turned into a mess lol. I was glad not to be part of it :thumbup:

There is a very slim chance, that Rob will be anywhere around when I go Into labor. He is currently in New Jersey on a job site (3hour plane ride). Once I go in, he will have to get the next possible flight, and hope he makes it in time. If my labor turns out to be the average 10hours, then he should be ok... But to be honest, I don't think I would be upset if he missed the actual birth part (just because I find it all a little gross and would rather have no one around). I don't think he is too keen on seeing the gooey baby (pre-wash) but of course he wants to be there when his son is born... So for his sake, I better go into labor during the day (no night flights)


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> Steph you can't have my contractions!! They are mine!!  get your own!
> 
> omg doggylover you reminded me.. when the head is out they ask you if you want to look or have a feel.... Why on earth would I want to do that!!! I have a human head hanging out of my hoo haa!!! I just want the rest out asap!!! lol haha!!
> 
> Aaron strangely only has sex with me from behind now a days... :( in all fairness I make sure the lights are off too! lol
> 
> What do you mean about kids at weddings? was it the debate on whether or not kids should go to weddings? That one annoys me lol x

You've seen my list of things I am trying :coffee:... Stupid uterus is NOT cooperating :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Candy: the debate is on why people wouldn't invite children to weddings. Most people have said its a matter of cost, and I was offering up that - here - you and your family are expected to provide a gift equivalent to the cost of the meal. So for example of the meal is roughly £50 (which we take for granted most are) simon and I are expected to give a gift of £100, so if you had two kids eating off a kids menu (usually around £20) you'd add on an extra £40. So my point was that here, cost isn't an issue, as you "get back" in gifts what you pay for your guests. I know that's not normal in most places, but its just the way it is here.
Which someone then told me was a ridiculous cultural tradition. I explained that since this is the cultural norm, it's offensive to said its ridiculous. Which she also called ridiculous and said my culture is obviously easily offended. I just find that so rude. I'm sure she wouldn't go round saying other people's religions are ridiculous, so where does she get off saying what's normal in my country is ridiculous?! :growlmad:

Steph, he might make it for the last few moments and just get the goodness of baby being cleaned up and given to you, and miss the wailing part of labour! Have you got a different birth partner lined up?


----------



## ukgirl23

don't worry Steph yours are coming when the full moon is here and then you'll wishyou never asked!!!  

Doggylover that seems like a pretty logical tradition to me! I don't know why she would feel the need to call it ridiculous she's obvious just a troll. Some people feel the need to disagree with others no mater how much they actually know about it. No one said she had to do it! silly cow!


----------



## doggylover

Well I know from our wedding that in Norfolk (where Simon is from) that isn't the general rule of how weddings work, and I'm totally ok with that as I know weddings work sooo differently all over. She was just mean though - so I may or may not have called her a bigot (which in my mind she is as she is prejudiced against my culture :shrug: if you're prejudiced against a religion you'd be a bigot, prejudiced against a country you'd be a racist, so I dunno why she thinks this is any different.) 

I'm also not in the best mood today so not a good day for her to disagree with me!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Where is that woman from?? I think the exact same as you about dinner and gifts and I am Australian/Scottish and my DH thinks the same thing and he is from the US. I thought that was a pretty standard rule of thumb. :shrug: You ladies are so brave venturing off into other threads for discussions. I just stay right here with you guys :haha: Quite antisocial really!

So... even though this may get me voted off the island... on the weight gain topic I have gained 30lbs... but I still fit into my magic pants with the button and the zipper and all (although if I sit down in them I feel as though I am crushing LO's brains with the waistband so I don't actually wear them anymore) and a whole bunch of my pre-preg clothes still fit too. Sweaters, dresses, stretchy tops, all sorts of things still fit, they just fit... differently :haha: So since the MW says my baby is only going to be about 7lbs I am assuming that I am growing some sort of record breaking placenta :shrug: I'm not really worrying about the weight gain anyway, as I read breastfeeding burns 500 calories per day. So as long as we don't stimulate our nips to the point they no longer function we'll probably be fine :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle....I hate you. Please leave. But send me your magic pants first so I wear non pregnancy clothes and feel skinny again :rofl: I'm so jealous - I barely fit my maternity jeans anymore because my child's home (my bump) is so enormous! 

No idea where the woman is from, but I'm so glad to hear that we aren't the only people who act on this premise for weddings!
I did have to pull out the Oxford dictionary definition of bigotry for her. I'm being EXTREMELY petty/stupid/annoying about the whole thing, but she really annoyed me :haha: she is bringing out a side of me that I am not proud of. The argumentative side which I hope LO does not inherit!


----------



## kirstabelle

Noooooo... I can't leave. Like I said before, I don't like the other threads. Just ours. :cry:

But that's the thing, I used to weigh a little over 110lbs and now I weigh almost as much as my DH weighs :shock: I don't even understand it. I think my bump is quite normal size and my arms and legs seem a bit rounder but nothing crazy. I just don't know how I can possibly have gained 30 lbs... but I am sure there are plenty of preggies sitting there wondering how they can possibly have gained X amount of weight when they reach the end. :haha:

And you posted that pic of your bump so we all know its actually not enormous! And about mat jeans - the ones I wear most often are really annoying now as the stretchy over the bump bit doesn't come up as high anymore and it leaves a line that annoys me as you can see it under shirts. It makes me look like I am wearing Bridget Jones Granny Pants. So there you go, my magic pants are fine but my bump is outpacing my maternity jeans also! 

Go teach that lady a lesson! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Yeah you can see the bump band of my jeans as well. Nothing stretches down that far anymore to cover it! I think they are cruelly making maternity wear for people who are less than 35 weeks to make us all feel bad about ourselves! 

My dad (who is 6ft 3in I may add) was thrilled to find out last night I now only weigh 5lbs less than him!! I actually weigh over a stone more than Simon (who is stupidly skinny) so I am just embracing the fatness and eating even more. I'm pretty sure that's how you sort the problem out?! :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Firstly on the wedding topic.... that lady clearly is a fat cow!! :mamafy: (FYI, I have grown to love the word fat cow... I use it daily now... mostly when driving and referring to anyone in my way lmao). I understand that everyone has a preference for their wedding, and I could even see why someone might think that kids would not be best suited (excessive drinking... late night wedding... inappropriate speeches...etc), but for her to call your culture sensitive and "stupid" (thats what I gathered from her comment btw :coffee:) ... :grr: FAT COW :comp:

Kristabelle... screw you... and your pants :haha:! oh and your 110 pre-pregnancy lmao!!! I wish!!! ahahahaha :ban:
I will say, I wore my pre-pregnancy jeans the other day :thumbup:. Granted, they were my "fat" jeans and the zipper or button would never in a lifetime have come close to each other :haha:... but it felt good to wear something that did not give me the "child dangling out of my vagina" look!! :thumbup:

Sarah, Kristabelle is right... we have seen a bump picture and you are lying!!!!!!!! :argh:

When Rob was finished putting together the glider he tested it and then told me to try. I guess it made some screeching noises, once I sat down :blush:... So his response was: how much have you gained? I told him that I would rather not say but he insisted lol :sulk:. Thank god he is over 6ft and not super skinny... so he still outweighs me... but we are getting close now ahahah :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

My DH runs miles and miles every week so needless to say I am rapidly gaining on him. I think I will cry if I actually get to his weight. And then later be arrested for walking under the full moon eating pineapple and swigging RRLT and rubbing my nipples with an evening primrose oil stain on my crotch and a packet of milky bar buttons taped to my thigh in a desperate attempt to evict LO in order to weigh at least 7lbs less. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

... and my defense will be that women on the internet told me to do it :haha:


----------



## Steph82

:rofl::rofl::friends::rofl::rofl:

You can blame us! Can you imagine the headlines in Newspapers around the world: 

A pregnant women cult has been exposed during recent lunar activities across the globe


----------



## ukgirl23

fuck you all my pre pregnancy jeans dont go further than my knees anymore!!! I hate you all lol!! Steph your fat cow post made me actually lol i had to tell Aaron what I was loling at! 

Im still contracting even after a nice bath with a twillight bomb... my favorite!! They are so strong at tines I feel like Im going to poo myself! funsies!

Well we dont have that wedding tradition here... we mainly give money.. closer friends get more... but we would ask the same at our wedding.. we found this wishing well money box.. its called a hopes amd dreams fund and people just put in what they can. Ours isnt very formal thoigh and now not happening for maybe three more years :( I was innthe process of planning it all when we got Benson.. I had booked our reception and registrar and butterflies for the butterfly release.. some people thinkbthat its cruel but its only cruel if you dont wake them up properly first! plus I picked butterflies native to our area :D 

Im rambling so I shall shut up... I hope these contractions stop I have Connie's school play to go to in the morning.. I will go even if hes crowning! lol xx


----------



## Steph82

Send.contractions.here.!!!!! Lmao... I want to feel like I will poo myself :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

steph Im sending mega contractions your way you should get them in atleast 2 weeks!! lol xx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> steph Im sending mega contractions your way you should get them in atleast 2 weeks!! lol xx

LMAO! Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Hahahaha you ladies make me laugh!!!! 

And well I still can't get any pre preggy trousers past my knees :( grrrrrr how bloody annoying!!! I'm much slimmer but still huge compared to pre preggy :( got stuck in a jumper earlier - was wedged ...I was determind it would fit lol lol

Quick question for uk mums-where can I buy decent bf tops?? Without breaking the bank?! 

Sending eviction notices to everyone's babies!!!! 

Night all (4am here) just feeding Harrison :) gosh he can scream nothing wrong with his lungs now lol


----------



## doggylover

Steph: :rofl: I can just imagine what you look like driving round screaming "fat cow!!" at everyone in your way (which since we are all heavily pregnant, and not perhaps the most rational of creatures,includes everyone on the planet!!) So tomorrow is 28th - is Grayson showing any signs of coming as he was instructed?
Hmmm I tried to lever myself up from my parents sofa the other day and there was a suspicious crunching sound, which led to my dad pointing and laughing :cry: what a meanie!!

And stop everyone with the pre pregnancy clothes! I now have a weird urge to go try my jeans on...if you never hear from me again, it's because I am stuck in a pair of too tight skinny jeans, flailing around like a fish out of water!

Candy how are you feeling today? Still contracting? And not sharing with steph?! I can just imagine how gorgeously cute your LOs are going to be at your wedding, with Connie in a gorgeous little dress and the two boys so cute in little shirts etc! Hopefully it won't have to be on hold for too much longer.

Afm, great nights sleep now we are back in our own home :) so feeling loads better today which is great. I have a mw appointment at 12 which I think is my last one with her before the hospital take over and start prodding me with their alien probes. I'm hoping she offers me a sweep to try and get this eviction process started!

Can someone please have a baby soon? I'm getting bored of waiting for us all to pop! Failing that, I need (yes, NEED!) some pictures of Scarlett, Harrison and Lucas to coo over!!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies!! So full moon? There must be a baby on the way tonight!! Maybe me, lol, been having contractions for an hour and a half and if I had the baby in the morning all my girls would be born on the 28th!! And oh and ds ate on the 8th! Also had blood streaked mucous earlier, though I know that can happen weeks before. I'm 37 weeks today so good to go!! Oh and don't even talk about pre-pregnancy clothes!! I am so over wearing the same maternity outfits over and over now!!


----------



## ukgirl23

well Im still contracting and they are starting to feel like pre labour.. I want an april baby though so Im trying to hold on! I feel ready thouh which is weird because before a few days ago I was totally terrified of him being born. Ive just been to Connies school play and sat for an hour with contractions therr.. I dont knownif this is it or not but I refuse to go to hospital until they are so painful I need drugs! 

kirstyrich your situation sounds promising.. I think the bloody mucus is classed as a bloddy show which may mean a few days to go for you with contractions too is a very good sign!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

when is the full moon? apparently the maternity unit in my area are very busy today.. they just cancelled my bp check and rearranged it for tomorrow. Maybe it is true after all!! 

glad to hear you are back at home relaxing doggylover xxx


----------



## Steph82

Sarah is right... we NEED baby pictures :grr:
Oh and no worries Sarah, we will send a search party your way, if we sense a lack of activity from you!!! No one is getting stuck in the Jeans on my watch!! [-X

Oh and the fat cow is directed to ANYONE around me ahahaha. I don't discriminate to men or women (and I also dont feel the slightest bit hypocritical... given my own size :blush:)

I am hoping that the full moon will add to the already successful other techniques (RLT, dehydration, candy bar, running up and down stairs with pineapples in my hand ), in order for him to make his (MY) deadline :haha: :rofl:
BTW, I tried to do some squats last night... to get things going... and that did absolutely nothing!!!! Surprising I know :shrug:!!
In the shower this morning I did try some Nipple stimulation (figured I have nothing to lose right ?? lol) and it actually started some BH :thumbup:. Followed by some mild cramping. So when these cramps go away, I will have to go to the bathroom and do it again :rofl:

Nimbec, so good to hear that Harrison is doing so well!!


----------



## nimbec

Oh ladies I so hope one of you has a baby today :) full moon and all!!! Eeek!!! 

Just a quick question to mommys I bought the snuza go breathing clip but cannot use it as it rubs Harrison & makes him bleed....any suggestions of what to buy?? At the moment I'm struggling to sleep as no monitor on him at all!! He's right next to the bed but I'd love some more reassurance ESP as we have had breathing issues in hospital! Looked at angel care mat but this also has some bad reviews....help!!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy, how exciting!!!! Maybe take a hot bath and see if things calm down... But if they don't, go get hooked up on the nifty machine we both like :thumbup:

Nimbec, I have the Angelcare monitor. Obviously I have not used it yet but Rob and I were playing around with it on the counter and it truly picks up the tiniest movement!!! I can't wait to use it for real!!!
When I was researching, I found only very few "false alarm" reviews for the Angelcare one. I believe the other brands had more issues. :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Steph :) I heard there is a constant beep with it when movement is sensed-have u found that? I was about to buy it before I read some Dodgey reviews.... Ugh so frustrating as I really like the clip! Grrr 

Eek sounds like things are revving up for you & candy...are they coming regularly?


----------



## Steph82

nimbec said:


> Thanks Steph :) I heard there is a constant beep with it when movement is sensed-have u found that? I was about to buy it before I read some Dodgey reviews.... Ugh so frustrating as I really like the clip! Grrr
> 
> Eek sounds like things are revving up for you & candy...are they coming regularly?

I believe there is a setting on the handheld where you can turn that on or off. There is no way I could sleep with a constant beep, so we will have that on "off" lol


----------



## liams_mom

Dehydration is certainly not the best way to go into labor! My docs all scowled at me and gave me the cut-eye like I'd been "trying" to put myself into labor. I'm still not quite 37 weeks so why would I do that? Jeez! After 37 weeks its fair game :thumbup: I have an "aftercare" appointment tomorrow to make sure I haven't dilated any more than I did during my hospital stay. I went from a loose 1 to a loose 2 or tight 3 overnight and then with all of the fluids the contractions went away so they stopped checking my cervix. They told me I was about 60% effaced. Like I said, I'm pretty sure Jackson just wants out and I don't blame him. Its seeming like a tighter and tighter fit in there and I keep getting the foot in the ribs too and even though I think he's dropped, he's very long, so the feet are still shoving me up top. Makes my belly bounce around. :haha: 

I am thinking I'd like to try and have him on a weekend pre-c section since my DH is off on Fri, Sat, and Sun and then would have two weeks of paternity leave. It would be great for everyone! We'll see I guess :shrug: Wishing everyone who's close the luck of the full moon! My practitioners swear it DOES make a difference. Also if there's a storm coming and the barometric pressure drops, so does your baby! Storm + Full moon would almost promise you a LO! 

My pelvis feels like its being torn in half in the mean time and back pain has become a part of my daily routine. Not loving it, but I know it will be over soon. When I was having contractions in the hospital they kept asking if I wanted pain medication and I kept telling them that I was enjoying my contractions and wanted to be able to feel everything. Yep, I'm for sure crazy, but it just felt good to feel my body working the right way. Now for breakfast!


----------



## Mommabrown

Omg ladies.....I think this is it....Emmaleigh may have finally budged. Told Allen I think she is on her way and he was like who??? Crack head. Im going to hospital. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## kealz194

Omg momma brown you lucky lady!!!!! Wishing you all the luck!!! Do keep us posted omg so exciting but so jelous too ahhhh x xxx


----------



## Steph82

Oh Mommabrown how exciting! Maybe Allen was right about the full moon... Between you and Candy, we may be closer related to cattle then we think!!! Eeeekk!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive got like 4 pages to read but im just going to post quite little update and go back and read them.


I had the worse night sleep ever. I had some cramping/pain on my pelvic area, Could not just dose off either. Then i was tossing and turning so much. Went really hot then cold at the point i got to loo twice for a little dribble thinking i needed to pee (Nope) i was shaking a little so i turned heating back up again. Once i heated up i was to hot again :( Felt hungry then sick few times. Took gavison and paracetamol. Feel so crap today. I went out with mum for food and felt sick few times got home just after 11 so i went for a nap. Feel little better but i think im just going to give myself a bigger nap and probs catch up with you all tomorrow. Will have to leave my laptop open and the last page to remember to read it all lol Ill probably forget. I apogolise in advance.

Got mild head ache to :( really hope this isnt a cold coming on as both family have it just now :( xxx


----------



## kealz194

Well ladies jut a quick update from me, as Paige is really ill bless her and I'm coming down with it too! 
Had my consultant appointment yesterday! I came out feeling so down and confused! I saw 2consultants, one said it was likely they would induce me at 38weeks the other said they wouldn't! So which is it!?!? So I have to go back for a scan on Tuesday to see how my lil man is growing and I have another consultant appointment in 2weeks to review my sugar levels as they are ok at the moment! I swear I'm just gonna eat loads of sugar!!!! I am so not comfortable anymore, andninkjow I'm not the only one, but I just can't do it any more, I hardly eat anything anymore to try and keep sugars down, I'm constantly feeling weak and have no energy... :( any way we will just have to see! Hope everyone is ok and ill catch up later xxx


----------



## Steph82

Awe Kealz, sorry to hear that your feeling so poorly!! And I can't believe that one MV says one thing and the other contradicts it :nope:. Do you have one primary MV that you could talk to?? 

Cherry, not much need to catch up I think lol. It was mostly just nonsensical chatter! The real changes and good stuff didn't start till this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

Im still here waiting for Dr to get here. Been on monitors and clearly contracting good and strong. I am feeling most in my back so hopefully baby soon.


----------



## ukgirl23

awwww kealz I feel so sorry for you hun xxx I dony know why mws do that... its the same with mine one says bp is up another says its fine. Sorry to hear Paige is poorly and youre also not feeling great I hope its a quick passing thing xxxx 

Mommabrown... omg how exciting!!! Come on Emmaleigh we need fresh babies to coo over haha! I hope it all goes well and she gets here safely and soon! xx

Cherrybump sorry to hear that youre also feeling poorly xxx 

well my contractions havent stopped completely but theybhave tailed off somewhat and arent painful so back to reg bh. Ahh the joys! I really want my April baby so Im happy xxx


----------



## doggylover

Momma brown good luck!!!! And lol at Allen asking who was on the way :dohh: men!!!

Kealz so sorry you are feeling down :hugs: hopefully you will get some proper answers at your next appointment- definitely jack yourself up on sugar before you go ;)

Cherry :( sounds like you are suffering a lot from different bits and bobs. Hopefully you will start feeling better soon. Try and rest to recoup some of your sleep. 

Steph: not long until your deadline- get rubbing those nips woman :rofl: and a bit of howling at the moon would just top this all of wonderfully! 

Afm: no sweep at the mw but that's ok as it wasn't my regular one (she was stuck in the snow) and this one is a bitch and therefore going nowhere near my lady area. Especially after coming to feel my bump and saying "I'm not in the habit of being gentle"
Yes yes, why be gentle with a pregnant woman? What madness I tell the! Good news is lo is 4/5 engaged which I am thrilled about even though its so little! And since I finished with her I've been having some period type cramps which I am hoping is a positive sign that something may eventually happen! Come on full moon!!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover what kind of mw says thry arent in the habit of being gentle!!!?? what a fat cow (as steph would say!!) haha... silly bitch.. I wouldnt let her near my lady garden either! hooray for period type pains!!! and 4/5ths engaged Im the same but was told for second and third babies ot all happens during labout so not to worry... apparently hes bobbing around in the area so thats good haha... Hopefully yours will make an appearance too!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Woohoo momma hope this is it for you! Good luck sweetie!

Uk glad the cx tailed off - hopefully you'll get your April baby after all!

Doggy period cramps were how I started! Both my SIL babies were born on full moon so I'm keeping fx'd it works for some of you ladies. Scarlett came with a winter storm so I def believe in the barometric pressure thing too!

Steph rub rub rub!

Nimbec I have the angel care from Tommy and am using it again with Scarlett. Steph is right you can turn off the beep - I had it on for about 5 seconds before it drove me mad and I turned it off! The alarm will still go off if their breathing stops but you don't have the annoying tic sound it makes. The only 'false alarm' we had was when DS was much bigger and could crawl around his crib - he would stuff himself at the very top or bottom of his crib and it wouldn't sense his movement - however we never had the sensitivity turned up the whole way so I don't know if it would have sensed him if we did? This only happened a handful of times and the alarm made him jump so it would stop alarming right away and he would just go back to sleep. Oh and also it would alarm if we forgot to turn it off before taking him out of the crib - not fun when trying to just do a quick diaper change or feed on a half asleep baby! I LOVE the monitor though, so much peace of mind and I slept so much better when using it. I would def recommend. 

:hugs: to all - I can't remember what I've read now!

Oh, ask for pics and you shall receive :haha:
 



Attached Files:







8FF446CE-A70D-4907-9259-9B97C74AEA75-8706-00000CDA8B427A9F.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4









95D77F12-A775-409A-A055-E4378F7C8033-8706-00000CDA569500BF.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2









6838F3A5-0F58-4479-BB54-08B925E56EBA-8706-00000CDA6A111F4C.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lily28

Momma good luck! Waiting for your updates!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ooSweetPea

One day til term lily!! :happydance:


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Oh, ask for pics and you shall receive :haha:

Soooo cute!!!:kiss:


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> One day til term lily!! :happydance:

Yep and I have an appointment with the doc too!!!
Hope he will not insert anything in me :haha: and cause labor tomorrow though!
I want an April baby like Candy and I want to clean the house first!:winkwink:


----------



## ukgirl23

nimbec I forgot to reply to you sorry love xx I was going to suggest putting the snuza over Harrisons clothing instead.. maybe over his layette clipped onto his trousers? Im not sure if that would work for all outfits? xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> So my point was that here, cost isn't an issue, as you "get back" in gifts what you pay for your guests. I know that's not normal in most places, but its just the way it is here.
> :growlmad:

That's basically how it works here in Canada too. Your gift should cover approx. the cost of your dinner. I can understand why some people would be against inviting children, my sister for example had a no kids wedding because their venue wasn't big enough for the extra head count, but I know for me personally I couldn't imagine having a wedding without children since the main reason for getting married was to start our own family... so it seemed weird to prevent people from bringing their children. :shrug: Some people get so hot and bothered about these arguments though it's a bit ridiculous. And how rude of that woman to insult your cultural norms!!



kirstabelle said:


> So... even though this may get me voted off the island... on the weight gain topic I have gained 30lbs... but I still fit into my magic pants with the button and the zipper and all (although if I sit down in them I feel as though I am crushing LO's brains with the waistband so I don't actually wear them anymore) and a whole bunch of my pre-preg clothes still fit too. Sweaters, dresses, stretchy tops, all sorts of things still fit, they just fit... differently :haha:

I have NO idea how much I've gained... I'm pretty much terrified to look. Based on my weigh-in at the Dr's though I think it's around 25 pounds. :dohh: I know it could be worse, but I was trying so hard to get into better shape before we got pregnant, that now it's a little depressing to see the number on the scale. I've never weighed this much in my life and I don't seem to lose weight very easily so I am a *little* bit worried about trying to take it off after LO is born.



Mommabrown said:


> Omg ladies.....I think this is it....Emmaleigh may have finally budged. Told Allen I think she is on her way and he was like who??? Crack head. Im going to hospital. I will keep you all updated.

Woohooo Momma! Keep up posted as best you can. 

AFM, DH's party last night went well, but oh man did it go late! The point of having it on a work night was so it wouldn't be a late night... but that sure backfired! We didnt' get to bed till almost 2am! (and DH wakes up at 5:15 to get ready to work!) I kept asking him if he wanted to kick people out so we could go to bed, and he kept saying no, so it's his own fault really. I know I'M shattered today.. I imagine he must be too!

Also, last night it was apparently decided that we should host an Easter Dinner. :dohh: A bunch of our friends are single and dont' go home for holidays, and they asked if we were around on Sunday and wanted to do an Easter dinner. So now we're stuck hosting dinner. At least my sister and her wife are coming too, so we can count on one other person to contribute real food. Our friends love having potlucks here, except we loathe them because for the most part none of them really bring actual food to contribute! They'll bring some pastries... or a maybe a veggie tray... never actually cook anything! Which gets really frustrating after a while! Oh well. Guess I need to go buy a turkey or a large ham now. :wacko:


----------



## Steph82

Oh sweetpea... She is so cute! She makes my uterus hurt (in contribution to my BH of course :winkwink:)

Lily, let us know what the doctor says!!

Candy, glad the contractions have slowed down, but don't get too comfortable yet!!! The day is not over and Full moon is coming!!!

ReadytoMum, you are going to cook a huge meal this late in the game?!? I applaud you :thumbup:. I don't cook in the first place, so I would be totally overwhelmed regardless! Make sure you get some rest after you long party night!!!!


----------



## doggylover

ooSweetPea said:


> Oh, ask for pics and you shall receive :haha:

Ohhh that is the good stuff! (Way to make myself sound like a baby perv :haha:) she is so adorable! I was thinking "oh that second picture is the cutest" and then I got to the third, she is gorgeous!! I want to eat her right up!
And don't tell me that about how your labour started - now I'm convinced I'm about to go :haha:

Readytomum: you are a brave soldier cooking for a bunch of people! My mum hinted she'd like Simon and I to have a family dinner at ours before LO arrives. I told her no way on earth. It is too stressful! But you take everything in your stride, so I'm sure all will go smoothly. I can't believe you were up so late last night! I would have died this morning!! But glad you had fun though, and dh got a good big birthday celebration. I agree about weddings and kids. Luckily we only had 6 at ours, simply because nobody else had young kids, but to me marriage is about family, and I would never expect people to then not bring their own family. But everyone likes different things, and if someone wants no kids there its the one day they can demand whatever they like! I know I made a fair few demands for our wedding :haha: 

Lily- no inserting of things into the area anymore, only de-serting of babies from now on I think!!!! Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## nimbec

Ooh mommabrown good luck!! 

Sweetpea those pics are adorable!!!!!! 

Thanks for all advice ladies- I think I will buy one! Candy unfortunately it doesn't work over clothes :( plus he is mostly in vests & baby grows so not sure how I'd attach it but thanks anyway it was worth a ho! Glad ur contractions have slowed down :) 

Ladies I wonder if any of you will have babies on the same day?!


----------



## ukgirl23

awwwww sweetpea shes an angel!! I love the third picture where she looks like shes just chilling out on the sofa haha bless her! What a dolly xx 

Oh Im having cramps on and off in my back and lost loads of mucusy stuff... not like a plug though.. The full moon can do one!! 

lily good luck at your appointment tomorrow sweety.. tell him not to be putting things up there! 

Aaron went to the shop ages ago and hasnt come back yet... I have a feeling he has gone to buy more nerf guns... he was talking about a nerf war!!! one bullet made its way down the toilet earlier and since I said not in the face Lucas took to shooting people in the neck!! xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

awww nimbec thats such a shame.. the snuza seemed perfect :( the only other one I know is the angel sounds one which others mentioned but it goes under the matress which I didnt think was worth it.. xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Ugh no baby contractions are 8 mins apart but my dr is in surgery all day so the dr that seen me sent me home with vicidon. Im so pissed and sore.


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I forgot to mention we have the tommee tippee movement mat on loan from brother and SIL. Never had a false alarm with my nephew when using it, and you can set the sensitivity, beeps etc how you like. It worked super for them, and I tried it last week and its still working perfectly. Gutted about the snuza though, any chance you can use it again once he heals?

Mommabrown, get Emmaleigh out of there woman! :haha: I can't believe they just sent you home when contractions are getting close. Hope you aren't too sore, and are able to rest up a bit before her appearance (maybe tomorrow?) 

Come on full moon, do your thing and get these babies out!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Mommabrown Vicodin?? I didn't know that was safe to take?? Well, give Emm and yourself some time to relax and start full contractions tonight again ... That way your doctor will be out of surgeries :thumbup:

Nimbec, one thing about the Anglesound (that we hadn't thought about), was that it needed to be between the mattress and a solid surface. Our pack and play mattress is kind of suspended and our crib has metal grate (not sure what you call it). So we had to go out and buy some thin ply wood to put under both mattresses. No big deal, just something we had not considered before.


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum they should be cooking Easter dinner for you!!! 

Im planning lamb for us Ive got a thing for it lately lol xx

mommabrown I hope things speed up for you soon its like theyve just fobbed you off.. Go walk up and down the stairs lol xx


----------



## doggylover

With candy strapped to your thigh....

Simons mum just sent a shipment of Easter goodies. This will definitely be working towards the "force baby out through food consumption" idea!


----------



## ooSweetPea

^^ nimbec steph makes a good point about the thin plywood under the mattress - not a big deal but annoying if you're all ready to set it up and don't have the plywood lol!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks for the comments girls - I can see her changing everyday now and already feel like she is growing too fast!


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea I can definitely see such a big difference in the photos you let us drool over! She looks so alert in this recent batch, and so much bigger already! Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls...i didn't take any vicodin. I don't feel that it is safe to take while pregnant so i came home and took some Extra Strength Tylenol. Allen rubbed my back until i fell asleep but here and hour later i am awake and hurting again. He is mad said since i am having a c-section to have to wait to go until my water breaks. He won't go off to far and has been taking very good care of me.


----------



## doggylover

Good to hear you are being looked after mommabrown.

Here is a link to make everyone's eyes water....
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-21952025

Talk about half reared!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

doggylover said:


> Here is a link to make everyone's eyes water....
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-21952025
> 
> Talk about half reared!!!

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Holy effin' SHIT...


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover why would you show us that!!!! lol


----------



## Steph82

[-x[-x[-x[-x



doggylover said:


> good to hear you are being looked after mommabrown.
> 
> Here is a link to make everyone's eyes water....
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-21952025
> 
> talk about half reared!!!


----------



## doggylover

ooSweetPea said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Holy effin' SHIT...




ukgirl23 said:


> omg doggylover why would you show us that!!!! lol

Mwahahahahaha!!! Simon thought it was ok to show me, so I had to share the love!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm glad I read people's comments to doggylovers link BEFORE I decided to open it. Now I know better. :rofl: 

I agree it's pretty mad to be cooking Easter dinner... which is why we weren't originally planning to do anything for Easter! But then once one friend asked about it, they were all interested in doing it. DH will be home that day so he can be responsible taking care of the turkey, and other dishes have been assigned to people this time... no leaving it to chance! lol So hopefully it will result in minimal work for me. Although I know it will still be crazy. :wacko: 

I find I don't have much trouble staying up late at night if I'm doing something I find interesting... but then the next day I'm totally wrecked! I started work at 4:30, and I can honestly say that before that I don't even know what I did today, I just wandered around in a haze doing nothing. So Easter Sunday there will be a firm foot put down to kick people out at a reasonable time. With exams coming up I can't afford to waste entire days because I've been zombie-fied!

SweetPea: I looooove those pics!! Scarlett is just too adorable. :happydance:

Mommabrown: Hopefully the contractions will either stop or pick up so things get moving rather than leaving you in limbo land! I'm glad Allen is being so supportive though, that's good to hear.


----------



## kirstabelle

Sweetpea Scarlett is adorable! I think she looks a bit like Tommy in the middle pic. Same nose, I think. 

Mommabrown! I was so freaking excited when I started reading through the posts! I am also surprised they sent you home with vicoden as well and like you would probably be too scared to take it. Glad you were able to get a bit of sleep and hope things ramp up nice and quickly for you. 

Okay so I actually did have a moment of mild semi-public embarrassment about one of our kooky induction plans today ladies. I tried putting the EPO capsules next to my cervix last night and then I thought the capsules would eventually slip out into my underwear or something by the morning. But when I woke up, nothing in my panties. So I thought I better fish around and see what was up. Nothing. Also couldn't feel my cervix. My vajajay just goes on and on and on now. Like so far I couldn't feel the end with my finger. WTF?! So today I had a MW appointment and I told her what I did and that I couldn't find the capsules and that they were lost in my vajajay and that on top of that I couldn't find my cervix either. She laughed (not meanly) and said the gel caps dissolve in vaginal mucus and that it is normal to not be able to find the cervix as it gets tucked up and doesn't start to head down until labor and that next week when she does the internal exam I would probably feel like she is trying to reach my tonsils via my vajajay. I must have looked like a full on crazy FTM with my lost EPO caps and a rogue cervix :haha:

OMG about the half reared 15lber. That poor woman! I think I audibly groaned when she was saying they didn't realize how big he was until his head was out... and then his shoulders got stuck. Hello, terrifying! And it is quite sad that her baby suffered from oxygen deprivation because of it. With all the modern technology and what not it seems ridiculous that nobody could have figured out that she was having a baby _that_ massive :nope:


----------



## Steph82

kirstabelle said:


> Sweetpea Scarlett is adorable! I think she looks a bit like Tommy in the middle pic. Same nose, I think.
> 
> Mommabrown! I was so freaking excited when I started reading through the posts! I am also surprised they sent you home with vicoden as well and like you would probably be too scared to take it. Glad you were able to get a bit of sleep and hope things ramp up nice and quickly for you.
> 
> Okay so I actually did have a moment of mild semi-public embarrassment about one of our kooky induction plans today ladies. I tried putting the EPO capsules next to my cervix last night and then I thought the capsules would eventually slip out into my underwear or something by the morning. But when I woke up, nothing in my panties. So I thought I better fish around and see what was up. Nothing. Also couldn't feel my cervix. My vajajay just goes on and on and on now. Like so far I couldn't feel the end with my finger. WTF?! So today I had a MW appointment and I told her what I did and that I couldn't find the capsules and that they were lost in my vajajay and that on top of that I couldn't find my cervix either. She laughed (not meanly) and said the gel caps dissolve in vaginal mucus and that it is normal to not be able to find the cervix as it gets tucked up and doesn't start to head down until labor and that next week when she does the internal exam I would probably feel like she is trying to reach my tonsils via my vajajay. I must have looked like a full on crazy FTM with my lost EPO caps and a rogue cervix :haha:
> 
> OMG about the half reared 15lber. That poor woman! I think I audibly groaned when she was saying they didn't realize how big he was until his head was out... and then his shoulders got stuck. Hello, terrifying! And it is quite sad that her baby suffered from oxygen deprivation because of it. With all the modern technology and what not it seems ridiculous that nobody could have figured out that she was having a baby _that_ massive :nope:

:rofl: what an awesome conversation to have with your MV lol. I'm very certain however, that she has experienced much funnier and more embarsing moments :haha:. If it makes you feel better... I would have been digging up there as well! Problem would be... I would have no clue where to find my cervix ahahah


----------



## Cherrybump

Morning ladies, feel refreshed today :). Although sleeping could some getting into i got some out of it lol. Defo feels like im being prepared for her coming. Ran out of paracetamol was going to nip to mums and nick her stash lol. 

Hope your all keeping well xxx


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle now I have this image of you rummaging around in the vajayjay like its a bottomless pit, unable to reach the promised land of the cervix :rofl:


----------



## Steph82

Any word from Mommabrown????? No full moon baby on my part lol. Sarah, your LO must be getting restless! Candy, what's your status?
Cherry, Any signs? Kristabelle, we have the same due date, so clear your schedule for tonight :haha:
LittleSpy??? Any word from her?? We didn't get an update on your dilation progress!!!! :coffee:
Hmmm... Trying to think who else is trying to evict this week?!?


----------



## doggylover

Steph you are like a woman possessed! :haha:

Damn right my lo is getting restless- they are trying to kick their way out. Last night and today have been pretty uncomfy!!

Other than that- still in there and not showing any signs that that will change anytime soon.


----------



## Mommabrown

She is still in there.....:cry:

I have walked, squatted, had sex :oops:(as painful as it was it made me feel better), took hot showers, everything i could think of last night and nothing...they just won't get any closer together but they seem to have gotten more intense. I have to go back to my OB today and i am going to see what he says. 

DL i am now convinced i am having a mammoth child and all that video did was terrify me!!


----------



## kealz194

No full moon baby for me either Steph! 
Momma brown still has no baby lol! Little emmaleigh is staying put by the sounds of it hehe! 
Needing updates of baby's please!!!! Lol sweetpea! Scarlett is just too cute! But its been too long since we have had a baby! More please ladies! Lets get these babies moving haha! 
Last night I was getting some serious movements from my little man! It was really painful! He is making no effort to get his head engaged! He has been head down since about 18 weeks but he likes to hang out under my ribs so it makes everything difficult and painful! And it doesn't help that I'm ill, and Paige is just being a madam at the moment! She will not stop moaning an being naughty and just pushing my buttons! I can't believe she is being like this she is usually so good! But spoilt brat doesn't even cut it right now! She is being a pure little cow!!!!not very promising right now :(


----------



## doggylover

Aww Kealz maybe she knows she isn't going to be mummy's only baby for much longer and is starting to get worried and upset about that? Sorry to hear she's playin up though- last thing you need when you are sick and heavily pregnant. 

Mommabrown - I am also terrified I'm having a mammoth baby- so that video just confirme to me that I probably am. I was so scared I had to share :haha: 
Good luck with the ob - and keep us updated!!


----------



## Mommabrown

DL Allen and I have bets on how much she will weigh! I am calling 8 lbs or more and he is calling 7 lbs and thinks she will just be long. I haven't put on very much weight but i am very big with her. 

If i don't update here i will have Allen update my Facebook so everyone will know. But i am not holding my breath as to(my OB) him doing anything to speed things up for me. After yesterday i feel that he doesn't really care that she is coming he wants to do things on his time.


----------



## kealz194

Lol oh yes Sarah and momma brown!!! That's video has scared me!!!! I was looking it up more then my sil sent me a pic of the baby too! Omg how did the mum even walk after that! Poor little thing getting stuck and starved of oxygen! So glad he is ok though! Scary stuff indeed! How could the mw not notice how big the baby is?!?!


----------



## doggylover

That poor girl's midwife was obviously not doing her job well. She's not a huge girl at all, so it must have been very noticeable!

Mommabrown, I think 8lb is still pretty small- I'm thinking mine will be in double digits! Maybe emmaleigh just likes her space and that's why you are bigger!
That's awful about your ob :growlmad: is he still going to be trying to put you off when her head is popping out just because it doesn't suit him? Ass.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I am def obsessed with someone having a baby soon :haha:. As much as I want to will Grayson out, I'm starting to think he's just starting to get compfy :wacko:. Been getting some serious feet in the ribs over the past two day. I swear, he is stretching himself as far as possible and bouncing between cervix and rib cage :dohh:
Mommabrown, how frustrating!! Let us know how your appointment goes today! 

Kealz, I can't imagine having another LO right now to take care of. So... With Paige being difficult right now, I don't know how you are dealing. I'm sure Sarah is right, and she knows something is going on!

I skipped over to the other April thread and saw a comment, that they were already running out of April babies and its not even April yet. So I was getting a bit jealous lol :haha:. Looks like our LO are staying put.


----------



## doggylover

I wonder what their secret is to getting the babies out...they should share with the rest of us! At this rate we'll still be waiting well into May!


----------



## kealz194

I reckon my lil man will be between 7.5 and 8lb! Could be wishful thinking though! I weighed 5lb 11oz and I was a week over due, my oh was 8 lb 12oz! :dohh:and Paige was 6lb 15 so I'm hoping he isn't too big! 
My sisters cousin had a baby a month back and he weighed 12lb 13! She was in labour for a day before they realised he was too big and had to have an emergency csection! Both mum and baby are fine now but scary stuff indeed!


----------



## Mommabrown

Those were almost exactly Allen's words yesterday DL. He has not liked this OB since January and i was so reluctant to change DR's that i told him never again will i use this one. He has a MW in with him and he usually lets her do all the deliveries and he has gotten pretty damn lazy! I am very pissed after yesterday. My sister just phoned me and said they could give me pitocin(not sure on spelling) to make the contractions get closer and speed this all up and that is sounds like he is putting me off. So i am going to mention that when i go in here in a bit.


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Those were almost exactly Allen's words yesterday DL. He has not liked this OB since January and i was so reluctant to change DR's that i told him never again will i use this one. He has a MW in with him and he usually lets her do all the deliveries and he has gotten pretty damn lazy! I am very pissed after yesterday. My sister just phoned me and said they could give me pitocin(not sure on spelling) to make the contractions get closer and speed this all up and that is sounds like he is putting me off. So i am going to mention that when i go in here in a bit.

Oh that's right... This is the same guy that was such an ass when you had your late scan worry, right?


----------



## Mommabrown

Holy COW that was a big baby kealz! I was 7lbs 2 oz and Allen was 5 lbs 4 ozs. Landon weighed 6lbs 14 ozs and i am 3xs bigger with Emmaleigh than i was Landon! But from the video that woman and her husband were both smaller babies too!!! I just don't know how you could be carrying a 15lb kid and not know it!!!!! 

Yes pleasse find out their secret maybe and coax Emme out with it today!


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Those were almost exactly Allen's words yesterday DL. He has not liked this OB since January and i was so reluctant to change DR's that i told him never again will i use this one. He has a MW in with him and he usually lets her do all the deliveries and he has gotten pretty damn lazy! I am very pissed after yesterday. My sister just phoned me and said they could give me pitocin(not sure on spelling) to make the contractions get closer and speed this all up and that is sounds like he is putting me off. So i am going to mention that when i go in here in a bit.
> 
> Oh that's right... This is the same guy that was such an ass when you had your late scan worry, right?Click to expand...

Yeah it sure is. He did the scan so late that when they measured her NF it was to big because she was already putting on baby fat!! He had us scared to death and didn't even care afterwards!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## kealz194

Lol Steph Grayson sounds like my lil man! Has anyone had this really weird feeling down bellow, like the only way to describe it is like he is scratching my cervix or something! It's eye watering!!! And last night i was seriously constipated and while sitting on the loo i had agonising shooting pains going down my spine! thought i was gonna give birth on the loo!!! Gonna get a birthing ball this weekend and some rl tea!!! Need this baby now!
Paige is usually so good I know her being ill doesn't help but omg I'm so struggling right now.... And she is all about mummy too! So needy!


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope steph sorry still no signs lol. I had to use a hot water bottle last night as i had few cramps lol but nothing else. One thing thats bugging me though and its little TMI...After pooping little crazy i now cant go lol i get gasy but i just cant poop :(.. This part of pregnancy isnt any fun no more. 

I watched one born from last night and i was crying at the end.. Poor lady not sure if any of you watched it but i felt so bad for her :( xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

kealz194 said:


> Lol Steph Grayson sounds like my lil man! Has anyone had this really weird feeling down bellow, like the only way to describe it is like he is scratching my cervix or something! It's eye watering!!! And last night i was seriously constipated and while sitting on the loo i had agonising shooting pains going down my spine! thought i was gonna give birth on the loo!!! Gonna get a birthing ball this weekend and some rl tea!!! Need this baby now!
> Paige is usually so good I know her being ill doesn't help but omg I'm so struggling right now.... And she is all about mummy too! So needy!

Oh i know how your feeling. Landon has been so whinny these past few mornings and i just don't have the patience to sit there and try and make out what his problem is through the sobbing so i have to just walk off and leave him. I think they do know they aren't going to be the babies much longer.(Although Landon is long from being a baby) 

Oh i have felt that too like a stabbing pain in your cervix. I have had them bad enough when i was in the store that i would completely stop in my tracks and stand there for a minute!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I hope your apppointment goes better today mommabrown and that they give you some pitocin to speed things up and make them closer together!! We need another LO to be born in here. 

doggylover/Steph: Sounds like your two are quite content where they are for the moment! Maybe you did all your eviction tactics in the wrong order Steph?! You should try again just to be sure. :haha:

I can't remember who made the comment about LO bouncing between their ribs and cervix but I'm in the same situation! I am getting some incredibly strong kicks/pushes to the ribs by LO's foot on the right hand side, and some of them really hurt! I've tried informing LO that they're attached and they're not going anywhere... but that doesn't seem to be much of a deterent!

Last night I was stuck wide awake at 4am because LO had the hiccups! I'm not sure I've ever really noticed them so pronounced before... but I keep feeling this poping feeling over and over again for quite sometime (combined with rib jabs!) 

Dr's appointment this morning... I don't know if they start taking a look internally this week or next week, so I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for either option. It's not my regular doctor this week either which will be a bit weird.


----------



## doggylover

We need to stop talking about these big old babies before I start crying :haha:

Mommabrown I've heard of pitocin (on 16 and pregnant :blush:) and it seems to be used to help induce you, but only if you've started so it would be perfect for you (if your dr doesn't continue to play god that is)

Cherry- lots of cramps for me too, but don't sound as bad as yours at all. What are these babies all up to in there?! 

Just had this mental image that all our Los are in There, tapping away on their mobiles an iPads saying to one another "give her a good kick!" "Now go on, give her some cramps!" "Let's pretend we are coming out soon but just stay in!" 
The evil midgets are all in it together! I'm convinced!

Hmm worryingly last night out cat got stuck inside and was outside our bedroom door at 3am screaming blue murder. Simon didn't even hear him. Looks like ill be doing all the night duties then!


----------



## Mommabrown

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: these evil midgets...... has me dying! 

Cherry don't worry when you get closer you will start pooping like crazy again!

Readytomum my little fart is the same way. She rubs her feet down them like a she is playing the harp! lol She also get the hiccups alot. Read it was a great sign that their lungs and central nervous system are developed.


----------



## liams_mom

My babies always give me false starts so I'm quite familiar with pitocin. They won't give it to you in the US unless you are at LEAST 3cm dilated with a progressive labor and active contractions that are causing effacement and dilation. My OB's don't even like to discuss using it. My contractions were very regular on Sunday night, but they were due to the dehydration and they weren't going to put me on "pit" just so I'd progress with labor. I'm currently a loose 2cm dilated and 60% effaced, but they didn't want to push me ahead in labor if the contractions were being caused by something other than actual labor. 

When I was in labor with my first, my contractions weren't doing ANYTHING at all, but that was because he was 9 lbs 15.6 oz and 23" long, but they hadn't realized he was so big. He was an "oblique" breech, meaning his head was in my hip and his legs were in my ribs and being so long, he wasn't going to move. They tried pitocin, but since he was so big, my uterus couldn't physically contract any more than it already was - SOOO I had a c-section. They're expecting that this one will be about the same size at full term and have scheduled me for a c-section already on April 15. 

Have a doc appointment today to make sure I'm back to being hydrated and to make sure I haven't dilated or effaced anymore than when I was in the hospital on Sunday night. Not looking forward to having hands shoved up there again, but they just want to keep a good eye on me :) 

Jackson will come when he's ready.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Hmm worryingly last night out cat got stuck inside and was outside our bedroom door at 3am screaming blue murder. Simon didn't even hear him. Looks like ill be doing all the night duties then!

I don't mean to dash any remaining hopes you might have about Simon doing a night run... but I read a survey a little while ago that men are more likely to wake up to the sound of a tap dripping in the kitchen/bathroom or the smell of bacon cooking then they are to a child crying at night! :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

liams_mom said:


> My babies always give me false starts so I'm quite familiar with pitocin. They won't give it to you in the US unless you are at LEAST 3cm dilated with a progressive labor and active contractions that are causing effacement and dilation. My OB's don't even like to discuss using it. My contractions were very regular on Sunday night, but they were due to the dehydration and they weren't going to put me on "pit" just so I'd progress with labor. I'm currently a loose 2cm dilated and 60% effaced, but they didn't want to push me ahead in labor if the contractions were being caused by something other than actual labor.
> 
> When I was in labor with my first, my contractions weren't doing ANYTHING at all, but that was because he was 9 lbs 15.6 oz and 23" long, but they hadn't realized he was so big. He was an "oblique" breech, meaning his head was in my hip and his legs were in my ribs and being so long, he wasn't going to move. They tried pitocin, but since he was so big, my uterus couldn't physically contract any more than it already was - SOOO I had a c-section. They're expecting that this one will be about the same size at full term and have scheduled me for a c-section already on April 15.
> 
> Have a doc appointment today to make sure I'm back to being hydrated and to make sure I haven't dilated or effaced anymore than when I was in the hospital on Sunday night. Not looking forward to having hands shoved up there again, but they just want to keep a good eye on me :)
> 
> Jackson will come when he's ready.


I have been at 3 cm and 85 % effaced for weeks now.:nope: My contractions are steady at 8 minutes apart last a full minute but they sent me home because i am still not dilating any father and told me to come back when my water breaks. This will be my 4th c-section(not counting the TR bc they go in the same way) and don't understand why my water needs to break. Thanks for that information i have never heard of it before until talking with my sister.


Wow you do have some big babies! Did they know right off he was going to be big?


----------



## Mommabrown

ReadytoMum said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Hmm worryingly last night out cat got stuck inside and was outside our bedroom door at 3am screaming blue murder. Simon didn't even hear him. Looks like ill be doing all the night duties then!
> 
> I don't mean to dash any remaining hopes you might have about Simon doing a night run... but I read a survey a little while ago that men are more likely to wake up to the sound of a tap dripping in the kitchen/bathroom or the smell of bacon cooking then they are to a child crying at night! :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol MEN! Allen slept lighter when Landon was born and actually did most of the night care as i worked 5 am to 3:30 pm and he worked 3pm-11 pm. He liked to FAKE asleep on the weekends though!:dohh:


----------



## kealz194

ReadytoMum said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Hmm worryingly last night out cat got stuck inside and was outside our bedroom door at 3am screaming blue murder. Simon didn't even hear him. Looks like ill be doing all the night duties then!
> 
> I don't mean to dash any remaining hopes you might have about Simon doing a night run... but I read a survey a little while ago that men are more likely to wake up to the sound of a tap dripping in the kitchen/bathroom or the smell of bacon cooking then they are to a child crying at night! :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry Sarah but I can agree with this! Stephen does not hear Paige crying! She has been in between us screaming bloody murder and not even a flinch from him! Nothing! Bloody annoying! She kicks him in the back of the head and everything! Yet I pull the covers over and he wakes up! Lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

My DH has diaper duty in the night since I'm bfing this time (so no feeding duties to share) and last night OMG I swear he took 15 mins to change one diaper! He is so hard to wake up and he was standing there with the diaper in his hand like he had never seen one before and had no idea what to do with it! I finally said 'what the hell is taking so long?!' and he's all 'it just seems like it's taking long' - umm it DID take really long and was agony to watch, like standing behind someone at the store counting out pennies at the register ffs!

The good thing is he falls back asleep right away and didn't even remember the incident this morning. The first time around when I didn't have a toddler to chase around all day too on top of taking care of a newborn I pretty much did everything at night (when I was on maternity leave and not working) so he could have a full nights rest before going to work - now I work harder during the day than he does so he's been recruited to help at night LOL!


----------



## kealz194

ooSweetPea said:


> My DH has diaper duty in the night since I'm bfing this time (so no feeding duties to share) and last night OMG I swear he took 15 mins to change one diaper! He is so hard to wake up and he was standing there with the diaper in his hand like he had never seen one before and had no idea what to do with it! I finally said 'what the hell is taking so long?!' and he's all 'it just seems like it's taking long' - umm it DID take really long and was agony to watch, like standing behind someone at the store counting out pennies at the register ffs!
> 
> The good thing is he falls back asleep right away and didn't even remember the incident this morning. The first time around when I didn't have a toddler to chase around all day too on top of taking care of a newborn I pretty much did everything at night (when I was on maternity leave and not working) so he could have a full nights rest before going to work - now I work harder during the day than he does so he's been recruited to help at night LOL!

How lucky r u!?! 
My ohs views are very different and apparently running around after a toddler and dealing with a bf newborn, plus runnin a house and cooking dinner for when he gets in is not hard at all! I almost smothered him in his sleep with my pillow the night he said that! I'm not keeping my hopes up for help when James arrives!


----------



## ukgirl23

hello ladies sorry for the quick one sided post again! I will come back later and catch up properly... 

went for the blood pressure check up it was over the "safe" limit my urine was free of protein though! They are unsure of whats going on with me but now Im in a queue of 20 other women waiting on a desicion to induce me or not.. they have to weigh up whats best for me and Benson. I could have him tomorrow xx


----------



## kealz194

ukgirl23 said:


> hello ladies sorry for the quick one sided post again! I will come back later and catch up properly...
> 
> went for the blood pressure check up it was over the "safe" limit my urine was free of protein though! They are unsure of whats going on with me but now Im in a queue of 20 other women waiting on a desicion to induce me or not.. they have to weigh up whats best for me and Benson. I could have him tomorrow xx

Oh candy thinking of you and benson Hun! Hopefully all will be ok! Keep us posted when you can! Lots of hugs and luv ur way x


----------



## Mommabrown

Sweetpea and Kealz you ladies have me cracking up which is making my stomach hurt worse than it already was!!!!

Candy can't wait to hear what they say!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Kealz I think all it took was him walking in the door the first day I was alone with both of them and seeing the look on my face to know that he had two choices - help out with diapers in the night or certain death! I complain about him although I know I am lucky as he is a huge help around the house and with the kids when he is here - I'm a little spoiled I must admit! I'm pretty good with keeping the house in order during the day but I will say there have been more than one take away nights since she's been born as sometimes cooking is the last thing on my list! We do have a pretty good routine here for during the day developing though so cooking meals is def getting much easier because of it.

I will say it is much tougher with a toddler as well as a newborn - I am worn out by the end of the day and I know DH can see it which is why I think he doesn't argue about helping me in the night. I hope your DH is a little more compassionate when LO arrives because it is hard work having two all day by yourself!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Good luck uk! :hugs: glad that they are keeping such a close eye!


----------



## kealz194

I sure hope so sweetpea! I mean he is helpful! But... His helpful and my helpful are 2 very different things! I say please can you grab me this or do that? And his reply is in a minute! Then I get vexed because I asked you for a reason or I'd do it in a bloody minute!!!! I need it now! Then he gets all pissy at me coz I spoke to him in a way he doesn't like! Omg! At the moment tempers are running very high in my house and I'm like a women on the edge!!!! I asked him to sort out food waste on Sunday! It's still sitting in my kitchen and the bin men came yesterday to collect it! Argggggffhggghhh!
I'm really worried bout how il cope when my lol man comes along... My sil has a 2.5 year old and a 7month old, and I see how she struggles... Ahhh!!!! 
Gosh so little benson could be next if its not emmaleigh! Exciting! More squishy babies to coo over!!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Kealz don't worry too much - you are a woman and a mother which means you will cope just fine with whatever is thrown at you lol! Just like after the first is born when the second comes along you just get on with it and manage - like with the first just when you thought 'I'm too tired I can't do it anymore' and then suddenly got the energy from nowhere to carry on? I promise that energy comes back ;) you will be just fine darling.


----------



## kealz194

Thanks Hun I appreciate the support! I'm sure once he is here ad I get into a routine ill wonder what I was worrying about! X


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm being admitted in... maybe induced x


----------



## liams_mom

Mommabrown said:


> liams_mom said:
> 
> 
> Wow you do have some big babies! Did they know right off he was going to be big?
> 
> With Jackson they've been keeping very close tabs because of how big Liam was and there was no gestational diabetes or any other factors. I just seem to have a weird cosmic microwave of a womb that creates larger boys :) Don't have a girl to compare them too. :kiss: I've had sonograms almost every month with Jackson to see how he's progressing in growth. With Liam, since he was my first, they had no reason to think he was going to be so long or in the 10lb range; they just couldn't understand why he wouldn't come out. LoL Once I had the c-section I heard all of the doctors and my MW go "oooooh"...Click to expand...


----------



## kealz194

Omgggggg candy! Ahhhh x


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm being admitted in... maybe induced x

Eeekkkkkkk... Keep us updated


----------



## Mommabrown

Well they can't do anything because of state law that says they can't do anything medically to inter-vein until my water breaks or i am at 6 cm because there is nothing medically wrong with me or Emmaleigh. Ugh so anyone have any tips to make my water break!!! And he said Emmaleigh will be 8+ lbs! Eekkk! 

Oh Candy Let us know what happens!!!!


----------



## liams_mom

Try castor oil. They have recipes to try to make it "taste better", but it doesn't really work. Be prepared for lots of trips to the bathroom and more regular and much stronger contractions! They may help dilate you or break your waters.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my it can't be any worse than it already is. I am definitely going to try this!


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg so glad i looked back on here. Good luck Ukgirl, will be thinking of you <3 xxx

Dogg; that post about our babies and there ipads made me laugh. I bet thats what their doing sending each other message to mess with us lol.

Me and ryan just order a domino's think its a bit early for dinner (tea) but we haven't had much to eat today lol. So i made sure to order some spicy wings. they were yum-Meeee! lol Ryan put the sauce on his :haha: He really shouldnt have and it was to much for him to handle.

Ive just been popping on and off of here all day. Had little mild head ache which has passed for now and having a wee bounce on my ball. Not that it helps with my back lol but gets me of the couch. xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy keep us updated when you can! Thinking of you and praying that (if that's what's decided) Benson gets here safely!

Ladies you have given me NO HOPE that Simon will be waking up during the night! Readytomum he wouldn't hear a drippig tap either (I would mind you, and not be able to sleep again!) I just don't think his brain takes in signals from outside when he is asleep!

My mum has always said she and my dad worked it that he got up and changed baby, then handed over for feeding before my mum put us back to sleep so everyone has a night time role. I'm hoping we do the same.


----------



## nimbec

Ong good luck candy!! Keep us updated if you can! 

Sorry just a flying visit ladies! Catch up properly later I promise! 

Ps been discharged from midwifes today - scary stuff!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Good luck ukgirl!! :thumbup: Hope everything is ok, and if Benson is coming today, I hope all goes well!!

doggylover: that sounds like some good teamwork, but I guess it means no one is sleeping very well. :shrug: I have no idea what our plan of attack for night-time feeding and diapering will be. I would guess it'll just be me since DH will still be working full time. Once LO gets a bit older though and we can start using a bottle of pre-pumped breast milk, he'll take over morning feedings/changings, since he's up so early anyway, and that way I can sleep a little bit extra. That's what my SIL did with our nephew and it worked really well for them!

AFM, doctors appointment went well. Had the GBS test done today so that's out of the way now. Back to waiting. :coffee:


----------



## Steph82

Readytomum, no internal check I take it? Glad the appointment went well!!

Sarah, I plan to use a swift elbow to the ribs when Rob is trying to sleep trough ahaha. I don't plan to rely on him waking up on his own :haha:

Mommabrown, let us know if the castor oil works :thumbup:

AFM, I've been having period like cramps for most of the day... In combination with some mean foot stretches from Grayson :wacko:. 
Another weird symptom: hunger pains :coffee:. I'm not hungry, so what the heck???


----------



## Steph82

Oh and Candy... You have to wait lol... It's girl, boy, girl, boy... So Benson has to wait his turn :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello, well I went in and was monitored for hours! Had tests done, BP was high but slowly went down. Tests all come back good so they aren't inducing me, now I'm home. I'm really tired so I will catch up properly tomorrow.. hospital food is DISGUSTING!!! 

Mommabrown I feel so sorry for you.. defo dont do the castor oil.. it goes in oil and comes back out again as oil....  Hope things happen soon for you xxx

Steph... I didn't go so Emmaleigh can come next!! sticking to tradition of boy girl boy girl lol xxx

Hope you are all okay xxx


----------



## doggylover

True that steph, candy cross your legs and let Emmaleigh come first!!! 

Yes, I have decided that I will pick the baby up out of the crib and hold them, still crying, above Simons head until he wakes up. If I'm awake, he needs to be too!

Readytomum: I know what you mean about dh working full time. Mine will be as well, so I will feel bad about him having to do too much during the night. So I'm praying we get a good sleeper so we don't have to worry too much! But that's probably wishful thinking!

Nimbec, can't believe you've been discharged from the midwife! Congratulations momma! That has come round quickly - the rest of us are still waiting for the damn babies to arrive!

Steph, my SIL said earlier period cramps are how she started into labour, but I would still think Grayson has missed his deadline unless you pop ASAP! 

Afm: oh my lord, just had Chinese food at my brothers, and I feel so sick now. I'm stuffed, I would be surprised if this doesn't force LO out tonight. There is zero room in there right now!


----------



## doggylover

Oh candy, glad you are ok and are back home. Get some well deserved rest xx


----------



## Steph82

Glad your feeling better Candy!!! Try and get some rest!! 

Sarah, Grayson still has a few hours US time to get moving but I'm thinking that he's ignoring me!! :growlmad: just like his father !!! Lol
I have tried to eat Grayson out of room... No luck for me. Maybe you will have more success?!? But if these darn kids are connected by wifi, they have already shared these trade secrets! I think we should brace for an "in womb graduation ceremony" :wacko:
Sarah, your due date is today or tomorrow??


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping (a non-active April threader) had her baby girl today (she was due April 1). They're doing great! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

That's great news littlespy!!! Congratulations to wishinandhoping and her little girl! 

now anyone having a boy can officially go as that's another girl :haha:

Steph, my due date is tomorrow, 29th. But I _think_ I may end up overdue lol! Damn kids and their new-fangled in uteri wifi :growlmad:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hurray for wishnhoping!! :happydance: Glad to hear momma and LO are doing well! Back in the days of trying to conceive she and I were part of the same Buddies thread. 

Well, that's that mommabrown... you can't be next! :rofl: Steph maybe you'll get to go next!! Or maybe you'll be on date Doggylover and that little yellow bundle will be blue!

Steph: No internal! Maybe they start next time? I'm not exactly looking forward to it, but I am a little curious. :shrug:


----------



## kirstabelle

Wow, its been exciting on here with people maybe going and then not going and what not! Oh mommabrown, if you decide to do the castor oil be sure you don't have to go anywhere! My doula told me some castor oil horror stories. And make sure you drink tons of water with it so you don't get dehydrated as you could really be pooping up a storm! Have you been walking around a lot? One of the things the doula suggested to me to get things moving was doing curb walking. You go outside and walk along the curb with one leg on the road and one on the sidewalk and then turn around and do the other leg as well. It is supposed to be as good as stairs but not as tiring. Good luck!

I don't think my LO is going to make our deadline Steph. She has decided to just make me feel like vomiting half the day instead. Thanks kid! Feeling very blah at the moment and feeling quite sorry for myself as I already did the gross nausea thing in first tri! Just walked home from the train because I could not possibly bear a bus ride. My nausea gets way worse in moving vehicles. So, here I am cooped in the house as usual! So glad my DH is off tomorrow. I just want some company around here!


----------



## kirstabelle

Ready, my MW told me they don't do internals until we are actually 40 weeks. And even then its only if we want it. At first I thought I did want to know but then when she was saying that it doesn't _really_ mean anything and can be disappointing if absolutely zero is going on I started to think maybe I didn't want to know as I would feel even more like I am going to be preggo forever if I find out nothing is happening! So not sure what I will do next week. Probably give in and get the internal and then resign myself to a lifetime of pregnancy!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok!

Doggylover, im sure your OH will wake up in the night to help. Im really lucky, mine is VERY hands on which is great, i have no complaints there. And coz i cant lift an iron at the mo he is currently standing here doing a MAMOUTH load bless him, actually he does most of it anyway.

Keaz, sorry to hear that Paige is being hard work, like others said she probably realises she wont techically be "the baby" any more, i know that doesnt help when you are heavily preggers and feel shite though. 

Mommabrown, I dont understand why they have to wait for your waters to break when you are on your 4th section? Seems a bit pointless really. 

Candy, glad you are safely home. What was your BP reading? My BP was a concern but if thats all it had been then id have just been sent home with medication, it was the protein that made the difference in the end, Im stil on the BP meds unfortunatly 

Sweetpea, I havent been on my own with 2 children yet and wont be for a few weeks however im already wondering how the hell im gonna do bath and bedtime routine on my own! 

Nimbec, yay to being signed off by MW! I will be too on saturday all being well too! Sounds like you are already a fabby mummy!



AFM, We are all good here, Lucas continuing to do well, and im recovering well too, need to slow down though im not taking it as easy as i should be.
As i said, OH is being a star too as is Harrison. We have had my parents here the last couple of days too which has been really nice. 
Harrison just seems so grown up now compared to my dinky Lucas, hes just graduated from sleep bags to duvet too, wheres my little boy gone!


----------



## melissasbump

more lucas and harrison spam for you!


----------



## doggylover

Ahhh Melissa thanks for the photos! They'll keep us still preggo ladies going for a few days! I love Lucas's hair in the second picture!! Glad all is going well and that dh is helping out a lot. We don't do much ironing in our house at all, so he's definitely a star in my eyes!!

Kirstabelle, I will have to remember that curb trick when I take the dogs out tomorrow. That said the curb where I live lasts about 300 yards and that's it, but better than nothing! And I hope that's how you walked on the way home!!

Readytomum I so hope you are right and I go on time! My family are pretty big into time keeping, so it will bug me to wait even more than it would otherwise! But I won't hold my breath...


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww Melissa love the pics! I especially love the yellow booties! A knitter loves that boy, clearly!

I know DL I should be taking my own advice and curb walking everywhere! Because I won't look like a weirdo doing that at all. :winkwink:

Well, I don't have any baby pics obviously, but I did take a bump pic for my friend today so thought I would post that. And some pics of the nursery, even though I am not a very good room photographer. It looks so much better when you can see it all at once! And a gratuitous knitting photo as I just found the buttons for these booties the other day!
 



Attached Files:







39 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9









Changing area.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6









crib.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7









Giraffe.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6









Rocker.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kirstabelle

Gratuitous knitting photo...
 



Attached Files:







Red Booties.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> Gratuitous knitting photo...

Super cute booties!! Man I wish I could knit properly so I could make cute things like that. :wacko: So far all I've made for LO is a hat, because that's all I know how to make without reading patterns. Maybe once I start my "mat leave" from school I'll attempt something else... I certainly have lots of yarn!

Thankfully LO has other knitters in his life who love him, so I have five knitted blankets, and a button up cardigan with matching knit pants, several pairs of booties and hats, and a few other cardigans. Thank goodness for grandma's! (mine and his!) :thumbup:


----------



## kirstabelle

My mum tried to teach me to knit a bunch of times and it just never sunk in. I ended up learning from a book, which turned out to be way better for how I learn than having a person teach me, ironically. The book I learned from, which I still use to this day to remember techniques and such, is the Stitch n Bitch book by Debbie Stoller. It has really clear instructions and diagrams. It explains all about the lingo and how to read patterns etc. Such a good reference, I always recommend it to people wanting to learn! I bet your library has a copy of it when you are ready. And definitely sign up to the website ravelry when you are ready, also a great resource with loads and loads of free patterns and great information! And an excellent forum for asking questions!!

As for yarn stashes... I can't discuss mine in public, except to say... I have a problem :blush:


----------



## ReadytoMum

I know how to cast on, knit and purl, and I know how to decrease stitches... I don't know how to add stitches (because of the way I was taught to cast on) and for some reason I can't make heads or tails of patterns that are anything but straight lines. lol I need to find a mom and baby knitting group for when Peter shows up so I can have someone sit and explain it all to me! 

You should post some pics of your other baby creations while we're all waiting for actual baby pics to oogle over! Baby clothes are an adorable second!!


----------



## kirstabelle

That's a great start! You will have no problem figuring out increasing and patterns if you already know all that! 

OMG if I start posting all the things I have knit I will look like the crazy knitting addict for sure! :haha: People asked to see what I had knit at the shower and as I started pulling things out of drawers and closets they were like "obsessed much?" I have been knitting for LO even before TTC. Yep. Nuts. :haha: Be careful, its a very easy thing to become COMPLETELY addicted to!! But at least its very relaxing, and it is actually productive. Or at least that's the excuse I'm sticking with!


----------



## ukgirl23

melissa I love Lucas's super cute fluffy hair he is a gorgeous boy! thatnks for the pics :) xx 

kristabelle your nursery is beautiful and I love the booties  I can only knit scarves.. my kids asked me for socks they looked the dog had chewed them lol.. I agree with readytomum you should show us your other bits! 

knitting is good when your sat in the play center bored out of your brain lol. xx


----------



## kristyrich

Now I cant remember everyrhing i read so sorry if I miss anyone! Congratulations wishnhoping, hope all is well with you and LO. Doggylover- Yay on being due today and hope bubby knows that today should be the day!! lol. Melissabump-gorgeous pics! Makes me want Chelsea to hurry up even more! Ukgirl-get lots of rest! :)
As for my contractions, they dwindled off and occasionally I get a really big one. Also still getting a spot of blood here and there so guessing I'm starting to dilate. I was 4cm already with Riley before i went into labour so heres hoping for the same thing! Im sooo over reflux and heartburn!! I cant wait to eat a full meal again! Thought Id add a bump pic seeings I have never put one up! :) Im huge!!
 



Attached Files:







9 months preggo with Chelsea.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> wishnhoping (a non-active April threader) had her baby girl today (she was due April 1). They're doing great! :flower:

Congrats to wishnhoping and her little girl!:kiss:

AFM, I was at my doc's yesterday and he examined me, he says that baby is very high still, even if I feel him down there:wacko: Maybe I have a huge endless tunnel vagina.:haha:
He thinks I'm nowhere close to delivery, and baby will probably take his full 40 weeks, even 41 weeks. 
I wanted to see my baby in early April, as I'm getting really excited about his arrival. But if he needs more time in the belly he is welcome to stay as long as he likes. BUT I hope we will not have to end up with induction :nope: or a gigantic baby:dohh:. 
The other doc that did my previous scan said he is not too big, he will probably be born 3.5 - 3.7 kilos and not to worry about size.
My normal doc is a bit worried about size because of my belly and has scheduled me for a new growth scan and other tests on April 8th, as well as another examination.

BTW I'm having HUGE problems with internet connection, phone and electricity as they are doing repairs in my area  So it is not very easy to update and follow you guys, so I apologize in advance! :kiss:


----------



## lily28

kristyrich said:


> I was 4cm already with Riley before i went into labour so heres hoping for the same thing! Im sooo over reflux and heartburn!! I cant wait to eat a full meal again! Thought Id add a bump pic seeings I have never put one up! :) Im huge!!

Oooh lucky you! I hope i take after my mom who was 8cm dilated when she had my sis and she didn't even realised it lol!!!

You look wonderful!


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> Thankfully LO has other knitters in his life who love him, so I have five knitted blankets, and a button up cardigan with matching knit pants, several pairs of booties and hats, and a few other cardigans. Thank goodness for grandma's! (mine and his!) :thumbup:

Well unlike you, I literally cannot knit a single stitch, but luckily my LO also has knitters in his/her life who are excellent. Grandma on dh's side, and his mil, who have already provided blankets, booties, hats, cardigans and even knitted toys! And my sil's mum is a big knitting fan so have gotten lots from her too. So we're all good on that front.

Sadly I have no talents.

Kirstabelle- I love the nursery! The giraffe print wall turned out so great, and you just better hope LO isn't afraid of giant rhino heads :haha: the windows in there are great for light too, from the photos, making it lovely and light and airy looking. 
And also, I have a serious issue here: where the hell is the rest of your bump?! No wonder your magic pants still fit! You're still so teeny!

Kristy: sorry to hear the contractions have dwindled off, hopefully they will be back soon with a vengeance and Chelsea will get here ASAP! We are due another girl to keep the pattern going - no pressure though! And you certainly don't look huge in that picture! Beautiful!

Afm: damn baby is going to be late. I actually cannot quite believe I have reached my due date after all the waiting :happydance: but then knowing I will have to wait a maximum of another 12 days isn't so great! So hopefully LO gets the hell out of there soon. It is time. 
I am never late, and I do not expect this child to be tardy either!!!


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> Awwww Melissa love the pics! I especially love the yellow booties! A knitter loves that boy, clearly!
> 
> I know DL I should be taking my own advice and curb walking everywhere! Because I won't look like a weirdo doing that at all. :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I don't have any baby pics obviously, but I did take a bump pic for my friend today so thought I would post that. And some pics of the nursery, even though I am not a very good room photographer. It looks so much better when you can see it all at once! And a gratuitous knitting photo as I just found the buttons for these booties the other day!

oMG you look absolutely gorgeous, and the room is to die for! Love love love everything!
Our nursery is not that photogenic, I 'm far too minimal and we don't have much of a decoration lol Plus I'm too lazy to put sheets in the crib :blush:
I will however share a few pics as soon as I can, even if they are not up to high standards.


----------



## doggylover

Lily, from what I know of you, you are NOT at all what I would describe as a lazy person!! Lets face it, no point in having sheets on the crib just yet. They'll only have to be taken off and washed again before use - its just common sense! :winkwink:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Afm: damn baby is going to be late. I actually cannot quite believe I have reached my due date after all the waiting :happydance: but then knowing I will have to wait a maximum of another 12 days isn't so great! So hopefully LO gets the hell out of there soon. It is time.
> I am never late, and I do not expect this child to be tardy either!!!

:hugs:
40 weeks today, congrats! I really hope baby comes really really soon!
Oh I fell the same, even if I'm far from my edd. I don't want a tardy LO. :nope:

I don't remember how to knit anymore, but I used to knit ages ago, somehow I got bored with knitting. I love crocheting though, and I can even do little animals. I should make one for my LO.

Sheets: I have 4 fitted sheets that need ironing and I'm waiting for someone else to iron them for me, as I don't know how. I have 2 plain sheets (washed and ironed) that I don't want to use yet as I will take them with me to the hospital and want them in spit spot condition... 
When it comes to ironing I'm super lazy haha!


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning Im a bit sad today and finding it hard to keep up here so bare with me xxx

wishinandhoping I remember from TTC. Congrats on the baby girl hun! Steph me and you are free to pop now! xx

Kristabelle and kirsty you both have gorgeous bumps! 

Happy 40 weeks today DL!!! 

I can knit but havent because everyone else has and I dont think its that cute on a boy lol Inlike knitted blankets though as long as they are chunky knit.... Im fussy! 

I have the sheets on the crib already but its more to help me prepare for him not for use.. I will change them when he comes and use fresh I just like to look at it and imagine him in there.. makes it more real.

A girl I'm friends with was telling me how happy she is not to be pregnant this morning.. I dont know why but it rubs me up the wrong way when people do that... if you dont want a baby use protection.. we tried for months for Benson it was heartbreaking every bfn we got.. maybe thats why I dislike her position on the whole thing so much..

Ive decided Im staying in bed now until Ben is ready now... Im fed up :(


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> A girl I'm friends with was telling me how happy she is not to be pregnant this morning.. I dont know why but it rubs me up the wrong way when people do that... if you dont want a baby use protection.. we tried for months for Benson it was heartbreaking every bfn we got.. maybe thats why I dislike her position on the whole thing so much..
> 
> Ive decided Im staying in bed now until Ben is ready now... Im fed up :(

We were on and off ttc since 2007, as one can see I was a member here in BnB since 08, meaning we tried a lot for this LO so yeah it rubs me the wrong way too. 
I never get "accidents" I mean how is it possible to be an accident if you don't use protection? When you are not using protection you know about the health risks and your chances of getting pregnant, I thought even kids knew all that nowadays. :shrug: Maybe we are old judgmental bats :haha:

I'm very tempted to spend the rest of my weeks in bed too! 

I'm so nauseous today. :( :sick:


----------



## ukgirl23

oh lily Im sorry to hear youre not feeling well today... my kids are dragging me bowling so no bed for me. 

I dont think people appreciate how hard making babies is until they have tried hard for one. I dont know why she would be so happy about it to me either because she knows how hard we tried for ours :/


----------



## doggylover

What a stupid thing to say to a pregnant woman! That's like going up to the queen and saying "ohhh boy am I glad I'm not the queen" implying that its so horrifically awful and how could anyone possibly bear it?! I hope you went "ohh well actually I feel quite sorry for people who aren't lucky enough to be pregnant because its wonderful, and having children is the best thing that ever happened to me. You fat cow" (as steph would say!) that would have burst her smug ass bubble! :pop:

Lily, I am not a fan of ironing at all. I have five things in my ironing pile - they are the only things that really NEED ironed and would be just unwearable without- but they've been in the pile for four weeks now :haha:
Sorry you're not feeling well :( both candy and I have had dodgy tummies and been feeling sick lately as well.


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy, I'm so sorry :hugs:! I would be hugely disappointed as well. Being so close and getting prepared to be induced, only to have them change their mind :nope:. That really is not fair! I hope Benson decides to come really soon!!!

Sarah, I absolute HATE people that are late!!!! It's my biggest pet peeve! So now Grayson decided to ignore my evacuation request from yesterday :growlmad:! But.... HAPPY 40 WEEKS!!!! :happydance:
I think we are all at the point of: enough is enough! 

Kristabelle, I LOVE your nursery!!! It's so ... Amazing!! 

Melissa, omg I love Lucas and his full head of hair!!! If you Were closer, if want to steal him :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats to wishnhoping on the birth of her little one.

Uk girl glad your ok and Lo gets to stick it out little longer.

Happy due date Dogg: Hopefully not to long before Lo decides it times to come out lol.

I picked up knitting/crotcheting after ryans mum made me few bits lol You can go on youtube and they step by steps in there. Im not to good with increasing and decreasing but it has kept me busy the last few weeks and sometimes im take into it i forget to come on here lol. Ive made a hat little cover, made myself and my neice a snood :) and i made a patchy pillow lol i just need to buy something to stuff it though xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Happy 40 weeks!! I don't like being late for things either, in fact I arrive almost everywhere notoriously early to avoid it!! Hopefully LO will hurry up and arrive today, but if not, you've got lots of time to teach him/her about proper time keeping as they grow up. 

kristabelle: Thanks for the encouragement! I really like knitting, but with school stuff I haven't had much time recently. Looking forward to taking it up again, as well as being able to read books for fun once LO arrives! lol 

kristy: sorry to hear that the contractions have faded away again! Hoping they come back soon and stronger so LO gets their eviction notice!! I'm already starting to get impatient about waiting for LO to show up and I've still got a few weeks to go... I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for your ladies to have this start and stop feeling going on. :hugs:

lily: I think I mentioned this before, but I don't iron. At all. lol If something needs to be ironed that DH's department. I can't be bothered! Especially not baby things...:dohh:
:dohh:

Nothing much new to report here... Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh yay DL for 40 weeks. 

I went back to hospital last night no change in my cervix so I ended up getting a shot in the butt of dimmerall (sp). It slowed my contractions down and I actually got some sleep. The nurse I talked to said baby being so big is what might be the problem since she is larger than all my other babies. I'm now convienced I am having a mammoth that will be a good 10lbs. 

Candy sorry they sent you home. Take it easy and lil Benny will be here before you know it.

Congrats to wishin on her baby!!! 

Steph and DL I have 11 days and figure it will take the full 11 to get her out. Sorry your LO's have decided they like it better in the womb and won't budge.


----------



## ukgirl23

awwwww mommabrown I feel for you hun! its so annoying isnt it!? 

Benson is back to back I found out yesterday thats why my braxton hicks have been painful :( xx


----------



## Mommabrown

It is very annoying. I feel like if we would have never stopped labor at 34 weeks she would already be here and probably not a whale of a baby either! 

Wow! I had a friend who's baby was sunny side up too andbshe said labor was the worst. Sorry hun! Hopefully it won't be much longer for you.


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: at the phrase "sunny side up"!! Love it! 

Mommabrown glad your contractions have been eased off, but not at all glad that you think you'll be waiting the whole time for her to come - I am the same and the thought of waiting that much longer sucks. But hey, at least we can only be pleasantly surprised, right?!

Readytomum, I'm also looking forward to doing some reading, I have lots of books I borrowed from my sister, and lots of book tokens to spend so I will probably end up ignoring my LO as I get really into whatever I'm reading!

Candy, is there anything you can do to make Benson flip over?


----------



## ukgirl23

I got told to lean forward a lot doggylover LOL 

Connie was sunnyside up and it was agony... I know they can turn during labour though so not too worried :)

Last night in the maternity ward a girl was induced opposite me, after only an hour her waters had gone, then suddenly she was huffing and puffing, 5 minutes later she was sucking on gas and air like there was no tomorrow and screaming!! They got her downstairs and not long after her baby was born! So quick!! I felt so sorry for her when she started crying, I really wanted to hug her but how weird would that have been? lol x

mommabrown it's a good thing she wasn't born at 34 weeks, she has a better immune system and less problems if she's born after 37 weeks. 

I went battling for easter eggs today and now I feel much better about things lol.. it was crazy at the shops! :/


----------



## Mommabrown

DL we have about the same wait now! Baha I think we even got our :bfp: on the same date. 

Oh my that was fast! My SIL had a 4 hour labor from first contraction to her last push. I was super jealous. No meds or anything. 

I agree Candy but now I am in agony. I know she is well worth it and that my little mammoth is doing good now she is just like her dad though stubborn as a mule! 

Allen has been having dreams of her lately and he avidly tells me what he dreams she will look like. Looks like daddy is already wrapped around her little finger. 

Oh this year I got some ideas of off pintrest to do with our easter eggs. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown this little man is like his dad!! A TEASE!!! lol.. I'm super jealous of ladies with fast labours, my last was 3 days long with intense contractions, they must have felt so sorry for me in hospital because they took him to the nursery when he woke that morning and looked after him for me for a while lol! 

Connie is a daddies girl with Aaron she gets everything she wants from him it's so cute! But yesterday when I was admitted she was crying all the way in to hospital she drew me a picture which was rather funny though I'll upload it in a bit... it was a picture of me giving birth!! hahahaha!


----------



## Mommabrown

OH my! I told the kids how they were cut out and showed them the scar so now they think that is how babies get in and out of there! Bahahahahaha

Laurynn's labor was 29 1/2 hours long never got over 4cm. . . i couldn't imagine 3 days...i would have felt sorry for you too!


----------



## doggylover

Stories of short labour :thumbup: yes please!
Stories of long labour :gun: keep them to yourself!!

Mommabrown, hopefully neither of us will have to wait as long as we think [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

We just installed the car seat as I was adamant that we practice getting it in and out before we actually need it. Getting it In was no problem, two second job.........Had to google how to get the damn thing out. Two YouTube videos, and twenty minutes, later we managed to do it! And it's so simple:dohh: we were just pulling the wrong bit. 


I also just sorted out changing 'stuff' into two big ikea organisers - one for downstairs and the other for our bedroom for when LO is in with us during the night. Nappies, butt cream, Muslins, bibs and wipes :) 
Next up on our list of "things to do for the baby but don't really need done any time soon, but will take our mind off the fact that I am now overdue" are to hem the curtains and get those bad boys up.


----------



## doggylover

Oh my lord, just tried out my TENS machine :shock: it is the weirdest feeling ever! I pressed the boost button and its just so bizarre! Did it on Simon and turned it up really high and he was squealing!


----------



## doggylover

For anyone not on the Facebook group, Cherrybump is off to hospital! Her waters broke and contractions are getting closer and stronger! Paige is on her way :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

does cherrybump have a buddy? Im so excited for her... doggylove what did your tens machine do? does it zap you? lol you could use it to your advantage if Simon is beating you up or forcing you to walk the dog again! xxx


----------



## liams_mom

https://youtu.be/whWwuU-M7Os

For those bored at home, this is a video I made of my first for his Grandmother while she was in the hospital. We all want pictures of babies, this one just happens to have turned 3 recently.


----------



## doggylover

Cherry doesn't have a text buddy, as far as I know. Fingers crossed she will be able to post a quick update on here or on fb sometime in the near future! I'm so excited!

Candy it's weird, the TENS machine felt kind of like a little tingle when it was on the lowest setting. Almost like a bug walking on your skin, but tapping its feet?! Then when I turned it up and hit the boost button it was a bit more like getting zapped! It's hard to describe. It didn't feel unpleasant, but very weird, and when I boosted it it was a bit of a shock! Haha, if Simon doesn't wake up during the night to help out I could strap it on and zap him :haha: he did say earlier
"I wonder what it would feel like if I put it on my penis?" :dohh: men!

Liam's_mom: too cute! I love that, thanks for sharing it with us (to help satisfy my baby obsession!) and that's such a nice idea to have made it for his grandma, very thoughtful.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for updating her on Cherrybump doggylover! I was just popping on to let people know as well. :thumbup: I don't think she has a text buddy, so like you said, hopefully she can keep FB updated at least and someone can relay the message back here.

I think I'd be a little paranoid to try the TENS machine... our apartment is very static-y and I get shocked all the time, and they HURT! I can't imagine doing that to myself on purpose. lol 

liamsmom: lovely video! I'm sure grandma really enjoyed it.


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> Mommabrown this little man is like his dad!! A TEASE!!! lol.. I'm super jealous of ladies with fast labours, my last was 3 days long with intense contractions, they must have felt so sorry for me in hospital because they took him to the nursery when he woke that morning and looked after him for me for a while lol!
> 
> Connie is a daddies girl with Aaron she gets everything she wants from him it's so cute! But yesterday when I was admitted she was crying all the way in to hospital she drew me a picture which was rather funny though I'll upload it in a bit... it was a picture of me giving birth!! hahahaha!

teehee! I want to see this picture! :winkwink: sounds hilarious. That sounds like a very tiring labour!!!! boooo. Hoping it will be quicker for you this time! 



doggylover said:


> Stories of short labour :thumbup: yes please!
> Stories of long labour :gun: keep them to yourself!!
> 
> Mommabrown, hopefully neither of us will have to wait as long as we think [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> .

Mine was pretty short for a first labour and an induction! :cloud9: I was already 2cm dilated so they popped my waters and put me on syntocin. First contraction was at 11:40... was 4cm by 4:00pm and fully dilated at 5:10pm... cam was out in two pushes born at 5:24pm with just gas and air... oh and my TENS machine! I am hoping it just as quick this time but all to happen naturally. 



doggylover said:


> Oh my lord, just tried out my TENS machine :shock: it is the weirdest feeling ever! I pressed the boost button and its just so bizarre! Did it on Simon and turned it up really high and he was squealing!

I got mine last week, I used one last time and it was amazeballs! :thumbup: 
I was scared to test it out when I got it this week because I remembered it hurting for some reason but when I put it on my arm to test I was pleasantly surprised. It felt different to how I remembered. 




doggylover said:


> For anyone not on the Facebook group, Cherrybump is off to hospital! Her waters broke and contractions are getting closer and stronger! Paige is on her way :happydance:

YAY!!! I didnt see her update on FB but will be looking out now. 

AFM- lots of period pains today. I am off to the Isle of Wight tomorrow on the fast cat so it will be my luck my waters will break mid Solent! hahaha. 
Hope you're all well. xxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks TeAmo hopefully this one WILL be quicker!! xxx 
I will upload the picture to facebook for you all hehe x

doggylover that sounds exactly like sonething Aaron would say!! Dirty bugger!! xxx lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

God DL it is just wrong after reading the penis comment I could TOTALLY picture my DH saying the exact same thing! You are right - MEN :dohh:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh and GOOD LUCK CHERRY!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

anyone not on the facebook group... Cherrybump has gone up for a section.. Paige was breech xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Hope everything goes well! Thinking of her!!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck cherrybump!!! :)


----------



## dan-o

Omg good luck cherry bump!!!


----------



## kristyrich

Goodluck cherrybump!! Hope all goes well and you and LO are doing great!! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hope all went well and you are holding your little girl in your arms right now x x


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> I think I'd be a little paranoid to try the TENS machine... our apartment is very static-y and I get shocked all the time, and they HURT! I can't imagine doing that to myself on purpose. lol
> 
> .

Haha our house is the same! Well I think it's the fact that I wear uggs as slippers, and because they have weird rubbery feet it all builds up. Then when I touch the dogs the poor things get blasted :haha:

TeAmo: loving your birth story with Cam :thumbup: especially since I am convinced ill have to be induced, so good to hear a positive story about that. 

I can't believe Paige was naughty enough to be breech! I imagine she is here now and Cherry is cuddling her right up! Can't wait to find out more,

Afm: baby is still in there, the buggar.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg two weeks from my due date.... could pop anytime and my youngest is being sick... I see where this is going! 

Now Im hoping I'll go over due! 

doggylover sorry to hear theres no signs of bubs yet.. you must have a super comfy womb lol!


----------



## doggylover

I'm starting to get a little annoyed with this baby! Everyone seems to be popping except me! (I mean obviously that's not true at all but it's the rantings of an angered pregnant woman!)

And ugh, I hope Lucas starts to feel better quickly x


----------



## liams_mom

Now that I've been keeping myself "SUPER" hydrated, Jackson seems to be comfortable enough bouncing around up high. I know I have 2+ weeks until I'm due but because I have some extra amniotic fluid they told me that he could come early and so I was hoping that might be the case. humph. The boys are just as bad as their fathers. Vacate!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover you are lucky though because you know you can't go longer than 10th of April xxx 

Luke has tonsilitis waiting for a drs appointment... grrr!! I'm getting fed up lol. xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

just updating ladies cherrybump had her little girl she is beautiful!!!


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow, huge congratulations to cherry bump, can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## lily28

I just saw cherry's LO on Facebook!!! Such a darling cutie!!! Many congrats!


----------



## ukgirl23

there is a very cute pic now up on the april munchkins facebook page.. anyone still not on there can add me.. Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly, and I will add you to the group. The group is set as secret xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

ukgirl23 said:


> there is a very cute pic now up on the april munchkins facebook page.. anyone still not on there can add me.. Candy Ayles Aaron Tilly, and I will add you to the group. The group is set as secret xx

oooooh just addes u hun i want in on the fb group plse, had no idea there is a group lol :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh just messaged you there before reading this lol.. will add you in now xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

The pic of Paige is super adorable!! 

Hopefully Cherrybump will be able to update us soon on how things went. Hope mamma is doing well, and by the looks of the picture LO is doing great!

AFM, DH and I DTD last night... :blush: First time in months. Afterward my bump felt oddly sensitive, like I didn't want anything touching it. It was a really strange feeling.

Also, I was thinking today that those of you who are popping out your LO's now have to stick around for a while yet, otherwise by the time it gets to be my turn (which seems like FOREVER away right now) there won't be anyone left in here! Then who would I whine and groan to??!


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum ill probably still be waiting then as well :haha: my induction will no doubt fail and ill be pregnant until the end of time!! 

Paige is so gorgeous, that photo cherry bump posted is so adorable! I am such a baby photo perv...not in a creepy way!

Oh candy tonsillitis is not good, poor Lucas!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats Cherry - the fb pic is gorgeous hope you are both doing great!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I saod to Aaron yesterday after they cancelled my induction that I felt like he was never going to come out of there.. I cant imagine actually having him which is weird lol. 

Im sure it wont be long now for you its pretty typical to go over due with your first Connie was ten days late xxx


----------



## nimbec

Congrats cherry! Gorgeous pic!!! Hope you are well & recovering - take it easy! 

Candy sorry to hear about Lucas - poor thing and poor u as you are ment to be resting! 

Doggylover I'm sure Lo will come when u least expect it ;) 

Sorry I'm not on much at the moment, I'm really busy with Harrison & trying to keep on top of the house and get some sleep...forgetting what sleep is like lol! My oh is much better now he is helping a bit, it's probably my own fault for doing everything for him pre pregnancy. He had a wake up call when he chatted to a good friend who has a young baby - they where doing lots!! He then offered to get up with me fri night ...Hahahaha it was so funny he really struggled!! I asked him to do the burping & help with nappy change. I couldn't wake him for the early night ones so by 4am I went in and dragged him out of bed!!! Haha guess what ...he's been much more sympathetic to my needs since :) 

Ok Harrison has broken skin on his bum from having a bad tummy for 48hrs - any suggestions of what to use??? I'm washing his bum in sink after every nappy change (recommended by Midwiffe) tried sudacrem, johnsons nappy cream nothing seems to be helping.... Poor boy! Also he HATES his bum being washed in sink :( I've ordered some water wipes 100% natural no chemicals to maybe try...done cotton wool and water but not great for removing sticky poo!


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec I've heard coconut oil is really good for sore butts. Failing that, some CJs butter spray is meant to be good. 

Glad to hear oh is being a bit more supportive and helpful- I'm sure a few night time sessions really woke him up (excuse the pun) to the realities!

Candy, I was hoping I'd be one of those lucky FTM whose baby bucks the trend and comes early!!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww nimbec poor Harrison, sudocrem is crap hun, I learned that fast with my 2 when they were teething lol.. you need something zinc based, or bees wax balm, something that's going to neutralise the acid and block the water. I cant remember the name of the stuff I used on my 2 but there are lots of good ones at the chemist xx So glad your OH is stepping up now and showing some support! xxxxx 

Doggylover it must be extra frustrating to be due before all of us and still be going right now. I'm sure your little bubba will come soon, usually they come when you least expect it xx I'm sure I'll still be going until the end of april :( xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Doggylover & Ukgirl! I've aske mil to go to chemist as I can't drive and other half has gone to the football ! Home alone :) quite sore today think I may have overdone things the last few days!


----------



## Steph82

First off ... HUGE CONGRATS TO CHERRY!!!! I'm so happy for her. LO looks adorable :kiss:

Nimbec, I'm amazed that you still find time at all to come on here and listen to us complain :haha:. I have absolutely zero advice for little Harrison... but I'm taking notes on what Candy told you :coffee:

Sarah, I can imagine how frustrated you are!! I am right with you (OK, a week behind but nevertheless, just as annoyed). 

I had a super busy day yesterday with my grandma. Was out all day shopping and what not. I think I had permanent BH for at least 6 hours :haha:, along with period cramping all day! I was certain, that once I got to bed, that my waters would break :nope:... nothing. I woke up at 1am and felt 100% fine :growlmad:
Today, I spent the morning cleaning the entire house. I mopped all the floors, changed the sheets on the bed, cleaned the bathrooms and kitchen.... NOTHING is happening ugh :growlmad:. I even went so far, as to put the mattress cover over our mattress (it has to be slid over the entire thing and zipped). We have a pillow top King size mattress, so needless to say... not the best thing to be doing while pregnant :dohh:... again... no contractions started !! 
I give up! Grayson is staying in for at least 1 more year :wacko:

Sorry, rant over! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend and their Easter!!!! :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Steph you sound like you've been doing exactly the same as me. My house is bloody gleaming, I am beyond exhausted, and the damn baby is still in there! :haha: it's gone too far now - curtains are being taken down to get washed. This is just getting out of hand. The baby needs to come soon before I die of poisoning from all the cleaning chemicals I'm currently inhaling!
At least you got your "piss pad" (as its affectionately known in our house!) onto the bed just in case! Hopefully you'll get a chance to admire its superb craftsmanship soon!!


----------



## Steph82

Ugh Yes Sarah... stupid house is clean and I've got nothing to show for it ahahah . Well except for my pissy pad ahahaha ...:rofl:

.... good call on the curtains.... maybe that will be next :-k


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Also, I was thinking today that those of you who are popping out your LO's now have to stick around for a while yet, otherwise by the time it gets to be my turn (which seems like FOREVER away right now) there won't be anyone left in here! Then who would I whine and groan to??!

:hugs: I think you will have me to moan together haha!:blush:

Candy, tonsilitis SUCKS. I removed my damn tonsils when I was 22 and ever since I'm healthy and happy. Poor Lucas... Please consider having his tonsils removed at some point.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> The baby needs to come soon *before I die of poisoning from all the cleaning chemicals* I'm currently inhaling!
> 
> At least you got your "piss pad" (as its affectionately known in our house!) onto the bed just in case! Hopefully you'll get a chance to admire its superb craftsmanship soon!!

ha ha same here, my hands are raw from the chemicals lol

So I'm not the only one with grown up piss pads around?:blush:


----------



## doggylover

Oh definitely not! You just never know when you're going to start leaking at night :haha:

My hands are really dry at the minute from too much cleaning. I feel like I've been living in a dirty hovel for the last two years....


----------



## ReadytoMum

I don't have a "grown up" one, but I do have a pad on the bed. :haha: DH was upset that it didn't cover his half of the bed too. Apparently he's expecting Niagara Falls! :rofl:

I don't know why but I am SO tired today. I was napping in the recliner earlier, so I got up and went back to bed for a proper nap... and now it's 2pm and I feel like all I've done all day is sleep! I don't know why I'm suddenly so tired. We went for a wonderful long walk yesterday in the sunshine... maybe that did it? :shrug: 

Awake time now though... must get some school stuff done, so tomorrow I can focus on Easter Dinner making tasks because I seriously have a hospitality issue. I could just cook the turkey and ham and do nothing else... but I'm incapabale of that. So I also have plans to make an "Easter Egg" cake which will need to be baked and decorated. Because I like to make my life difficult.


----------



## Jenny_J

I really wish I could sleep :-( all night im up, all day im up :-/ im so so tired, but my body doesn't seem to care.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Jenny_J said:


> I really wish I could sleep :-( all night im up, all day im up :-/ im so so tired, but my body doesn't seem to care.

I went through a period of horrible insomnia too... thankfully it eventually passed! I still don't sleep very well at night since I wake up every couple of hours, which I why I think I need the nap during the day so badly! I hope you're able to get some sleep soon!! I know when my insomnia was the worst I slept better during the day than at night... maybe try for some naps at various points of the day to see which time works best for your body?


----------



## ukgirl23

I have a pad on my side of the bed under the sheet and when I went to turn over one night it felt really wet!! it was just the sheet rubbing ont he pad but omg I was suddenly wide awake lol. 

I sat to Aaron's computer earlier and had to detol the shit out of the keyboard and monitor. 
I also have been having period of wakefullness in the night, I play that candy crush game, I'm pretty addicted to it now. I managed to lay down with Lucas earlier and have a sleep before taking him to the Doctors. 
Turns out he has what Connie had, it's a virus, he was sick in the carpark a few times bless him but it meant we got in and out quicker! lol 

I accidently unsubscribed to this thread on my mobile.. fat fingers!! .. I hope it re-subscribes!


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats to Cherry! 

OMG Candy I am also addicted to Candy Crush. Quite badly. :blush:

So, just to continue my trend of buying disastrous items and having general consumer nightmares... my stroller is getting the boot. Its the Mamas and Papas Sola, and the fold mechanism kept jamming even though I hadn't even used it yet, or taken it out of the house, or put a baby in it! So at first I decided to give them a second chance and exchanged it. Just put together the second one and the locking mechanism is damaged right out of the box! Not even damaged, the little pin thing doesn't line up with the hook at all so it is obviously just shoddy workmanship :growlmad: Livid! So needless to say that is getting returned completely and we are getting a completely different stroller now. We're getting an Uppa Baby Cruz, I think. Going to look tonight after dinner and make a final decision, but that's most likely. Anyway, wanted to post that update because I don't think its for nothing that both me and Nimbec returned the exact same stroller in two different countries before our LO's even arrived! Pretty ridiculous. 

Anyway, hope everyone is enjoying their weekends! Have already consumed half a bag on cadbury mini eggs... mostly to cope with stress of having no stroller less than a week away from my due date!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle I'm glad you mentioned the stroller! I brought the mothercare my4 and HATE it.. it's so flimsy and the carrycot cover doesn't fit properly, I gave it a good chance but everytime I touch it I just feel so angry at myself for being stuck with it. I really want to change mine but thought it was too late! 
I was looking at the Uppa Baby Cruz but it's out of my price range, it's meant to be the best out there at the moment! I've heard the baby city joggers are great too. 

I'm not thinking about the Obaby Zezu which was my orignial choice but heard the seat was too small BUT they have made it bigger. The problem is I now have the car seat to fit the my4 :( x


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle...I have no words for the amount of problems you've encountered buying things for this little lady of yours!! If this is any insight into what the next 18 years of your life with her will be like, she'll never get a present that works right! :haha: the uppa baby looks great, that is a HUGE shopping basket it has. My friend bought the sola and I told her all about Nimbec's problems, but will have to pass this on too.
And I am also sitting with some creme egg "splats" (like smooshed up creme eggs!) and lets just say there aren't a whole load left....

Readytomum, Simon asked me if he could have a pad on his side so he can just wet himself at night.... :dohh: don't work too hard for your Easter get together tomorrow - make sure you get an early night!


----------



## doggylover

Candy I'm so surprised that the my4 is so flimsy, that sucks :( we have the my3 and its like a flipping 4x4 it's so sturdy! 

If you hate it definitely change it ASAP before Benson makes his arrival, otherwise you'll never want to use it and be miserable each time you do. 

Which car seat did you get? We got a maxi cosi which (if you have it) should fit a whole host of prams, but you might have to get some adapters for it.


----------



## nimbec

Damn pushchairs they cause soooooo much stress!! Sola's clearly have a major issue!!! 

I'm with the others in saying definately change them b4 it's too late :) 

Candy which car seat do u have? 

I absolutely love my i candy cherry (bought second hand) it's perfect!! :) 

Well my other half came home from the football with a box of chocolates for me :) very happy!!! I think he is feeling guilty as been out all day & now out 'wetting the babies head' with the boys - oh dear that means tomorrow is a right off too lol!! I don't mind though bring in the choccies yum yum


----------



## ukgirl23

I got it second hand I think that is why DL, it's yellow stained in the hood which I didn't see at the shop.

I have the maxi cosi cabrio fix. I saw at the same baby store I brought the my4 from they have an Icandy apple! But it's just the carry cot and it isn't compatible with my car seat :(


----------



## nimbec

Candy the maxi cosi is compatible with the I candy you just need the adapters...I think they are £15 .. Could you take it back to shop and say its soiled?? They should have told you that it had a mark or faded etc...


----------



## nimbec

Also lots of second hand prams about on eBay or gum tree at good prices - I got mine whole set inc rain covers for £300 and its like new.


----------



## ReadytoMum

nimbec said:


> Well my other half came home from the football with a box of chocolates for me :) very happy!!! I think he is feeling guilty as been out all day & now out 'wetting the babies head' with the boys - oh dear that means tomorrow is a right off too lol!! I don't mind though bring in the choccies yum yum

I'd be demanding more than a box of chocolates if DH was bailing on me all day and all night on the weekend to hang with his buddies!! You're much more forgiving than me! 

Sorry to hear about the stroller issues ukgirl and kristabelle! Are travel system strollers not very popular over there? It seems like everyone is buying a stroller they need a seperate bassinet for? I bought the Featherlite 400 travel system from Babies R Us, and although I've never tested it out with an actual baby yet, I totally love it! It's super light weight, the bassinet attaches in and out very easily, it collapses super easy and has great steering! https://www.toysrus.ca/product/inde...15&foreSeeBrowseLoyalty=1&foreSeeEnabled=true That's the link for it. I don't know if it's available where you ladies are... but I'm totally happy with ours! It's an online only item though, so you can't test it out ahead of time.

I decided to make the cake today since I'm sitting at the table working on school work stuff anyway. Got the last load of Peter's laundry going too. Might as well multi-task and get it all done! 

All this talk of cadbury eggs makes me sad...they used to have a Cadbury Egg McFlurry here at McDonalds, which apparently no one is carrying this year and it makes me super sad, because they are DELICIOUS!


----------



## ukgirl23

I just researched the Icandy peach which I like a lot and saw it can be used with my carseat, Aaron is annoyed that I hate the my4 lol he says I have to go the baby shop on my own to find out if I can return it haha.. Hopefully she can refund me or let me swap it for something better x


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum where do you get the energy?! Your like an energiser (Easter!) bunny at the minute (excluding the major naps you had earlier!) your buggy is lovely! Did you get it in those colours? Most people here do get the travel system (ie main stroller which can attach the car seat to) but many of them you can also attach a separate bassinet as well, and some people get those if the rest of the stroller isn't suitable for use from birth (apart from using the car seat) Here, it's recommended that you don't have a baby in a car seat for longer than 2 hours, so if your main stroller can't recline to be suitable from birth people buy the bassinet. I hope that makes sense?
I'm lucky because the travel system I have only has one...bit. It changes from bassinet to main stroller seat, so I didn't have to buy an extra bit. I know my SIL did buy an extra bassinet for hers and rarely used it.

Candy I just checked online and the icandy is maxi cosi compatible, you can get adapters. And you might be able to find the rest of the stroller seat on eBay to make the whole system? And if its all stained and yuk then definitely take it back. That is not good at all :growlmad:


----------



## ReadytoMum

I think the buggy I got only comes in the yellow/black, which suited us just fine anyway! The main part of the stroller also reclines all the way back so you can use it from newborn as well if you didn't want to use the bassinet attachement and save that strictly for your car seat. I feel like a newborn baby would be lost in the main part of the stroller though it's so big! They have the same recommendation here for the bassinet only being for 2 hours at a time. I'm not sure how many people follow that though. :wacko:

My energy comes in fits and starts... so when it's there I try to make the best of it!! Because then it goes again and I get nothing done. :haha: I certainly haven't got the energy you do for cleaning! I'm not sure I've ever washed curtains before. :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks DL! I will have a look at the Icandy apple she has on tuesday if Lucas is feeling up to the walk up there. Luckily the store is just across the road and up a bit xxx


----------



## doggylover

No probs, I love a bit of pram porn so I am always happy to look at different bits :haha:

Readytomum: I have also never washed curtains...unfortunately one set had nice mud splatters on them from the dogs, so I've decided that filth must be on all of them, and they are all getting a go in the machine! We haven't quite worked out how to go about getting them dry though......
I love the yellow and black, I think it looks great!


----------



## kristyrich

Happy Easter everyone! Even though it's probably not quite Easter in some places!! The kiddies are getting stuck into the choccies and if it wasn't for this 24 hour reflux I'd be helping them out! This baby better come soon so I can eat some chocolate!! Lol. Hope you all have a fab day with your families!! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVNSmZp0kH4

omg 46 year pregnancy!! Had to share lol!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Any babies born today (31st I mean lol!) will automatically be awesome because it's my birthday too! Just another reason to get some cake in along with all the candy - LO will be on a sugar high after bfing haha! 

Happy Easter to all you wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## kirstabelle

Happy Birthday Sweet Pea! I was just thinking 31/3/13 would be a pretty good birthday to have! I don't think LO is listening though :roll: I always feel a little bit excited now when I go to bed as I am convinced I am going to go into labor at night and always think "this could be the night!". Its sort of like a a cross between Christmas Eve and Groundhog Day :haha:

So, I now have two strollers in my living room. The Sola is going back ASAP but we also got the Cruz in the meantime in case LO decides to be born sometime soon. And I can't possibly deal with another stroller search odyssey, so the Cruz is it. We got the Cruz in yellow, so it actually looks a bit like yours Ready To Mum! We didn't get a stroller that comes with a bassinet because I don't think I'll get a lot of use out of it. I take public transport a lot and sometimes might have to get LO out, pop her in a carrier and fold my stroller so I need something that is reasonably lightweight, can be dragged around the bus and train and can be folded with the seat on but still be suitable for a newborn (which pretty much cancels out bassinets and using the car seat). I realized early on that this was quite a list of demands I had prepared and not many strollers can do all that. :shrug: So now I am just not going to think about strollers anymore!

Tomorrow is my first "induction/eviction" acupuncture session. Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## kirstabelle

Candy I couldn't even click on that youtube video you posted. Just the little frozen title scene looked terrifying enough!!


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea happy birthday!!! :cake: I hope your babies spoil you!

I plan on eating enough chocolate today to actually evict this child. Either through lack of room, or simply by giving them enough sugar and energy to just burst right on out of there!

Kirstabelle, glad you got your new stroller :thumbup: that is some list of needs you had, but at least that narrows it right down to just a few suitable types of stroller for you to choose from, other wise you could have ended up with nothing when she arrives!!
Which will hopefully be soon after your acupuncture!

Kristy: I hope your LOs don't end up bouncing off the ceiling too much!! 

Candy just sitting down to watch that documentary now. Already it looks gross...

Happy Easter!


----------



## lily28

ooSweetPea said:


> Any babies born today (31st I mean lol!) will automatically be awesome because it's my birthday too! Just another reason to get some cake in along with all the candy - LO will be on a sugar high after bfing haha!
> 
> Happy Easter to all you wonderful ladies :hugs:

Happy Easter and Happy Birthday darling!!!:kiss:


----------



## ukgirl23

Happy Birthday Sweetpea and Happy Easter! have a lovely day xxx

Kristabelle god luck with the accupunture tomorrow I loved mine last time its so relaxing. Im so jealous that you have the uppababy!! Im coming to steal it!! xxx

Doggylover did you watch it? Its amazing what the human body can do! Atleast you wont be pregnant for 46 years hehe xxx 

my kids completed my egg hunt in record time! I need to step it up next year! Lucas managed to keep his water down all night and is looking much better today. :)

Readytomum have a lovely meal with your family xxx

Im off to cook for mine :D Ive never looked so forward to dinner in all my life haha!! 

HAPPY EASTER!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## kristyrich

Happy birthday Sweetpea!! And happy Easter, hope you are having a wonderful day!! doggylover- the kids were bouncing off the walls all day hahaha, but they are all settled and in bed now. Lucky Easter is only once a year!! Has anyone else suddenly got very tired lately? I NEVER sleep/ nap in the day but today I fell asleep on the lounge for an hour. I think steven was even amused that I actually fell asleep. I thought the energy was meant to kick in now??


----------



## TeAmo

Happy Birthday SweetPea! 
Glad Lucas is keeping his water down now Candy.
Campbell also completed his trail in record time and found everything I hid. TBH I didnt put much effort into it as we didn't get in until midnight and I had to do it then...tired.com
We are having a lazy day although the weather is nice for once so maybe we can go for a nice walk later :) I am about to put the beef in the slow cooker for dinner later. yummy! 


Happy Easter! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh kirstyrich Im the same. I was so tired yesterday I had to lay down with Lucas and nap with him before the doctors. I find it really really hard to get up in the morning too at the moment like I have no motivation. Are you finding it hard to get out of bed too? x 

TeAmo it is amazing how fast they can find chocolate eggs but can't find their shoes isnt it! lol I found a few eggs I forgot to hide now I have to go hide them and make them a surprise!! ooops! The weather is lovely just down the road too. I hope it stays this nice so we can get out a bit over the holidays. Im hoping Benson will be born soon so I get some days at home with him before they go back to school. x


----------



## doggylover

Minister at church: how long is it now?
Me: 2 days ago...
Minister: oh...well...never mind.

:huh: never mind?! It's still in there and has to come out!! So I do bloody mind!

Candy I did watch the documentary (albeit with one eye shut as I also half napped!) it was incredible. The woman with triplets as well was amazing, unbelievable that they all got through! And I dunno, I feel like I could rival her 46 years at the minute :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover... oh well??? what does that mean!!!??? lol 
yeh that lady and her son were so incredibly lucky! 

Im a walking hormone today so Im here so I dont end up killing someone... namely... Aaron! lol


----------



## doggylover

You'd expect a bit more compassion from a) a minister and b) a man with SIX KIDS!! 

Eat lots of chocolate, Candy, to help even out your mood!! I don't know if that's a thing at all...but that's what Easter Sunday is all about! Eating! :munch:

I'm like a little Buddha at the minute, big round belly and big chubby face! 

My LO is going bananas. They moved their entire body to my right hand side and it was about 2 inches higher than the left :haha: I thought Simon was going to poo himself, he finds its terrifying and disgusting!
My LO has shifted from being LOA to being ROA, so I'm getting all sorts of different movement now.


----------



## TeAmo

HAHA Cam is limited on chocolate! He is currently napping as he gets so ott when he eats sugars! I am not a massive choccie fan, we still have all of our chocs from Xmas. Although OH has just popped to the shop and brought me back a big box of ferrero rocher... now those I could eat ALL DAY LONG. 

Candy, I too am soo hormonal. I have been upstairs sobbing this morning. Mostly because I had an uber stressful day yesterday and was looking forward to a nice chilled one today but it doesnt seem to be going that way so far. 

xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

awwww TeAmo dont cry hun :hugs: I saw on facebook you were on the IOW! my goodness woman you dont slow down do you! What on earth were you doing over there? xx Im just in a really bad mood today... Im working on the chocolate already Doggylover haha.. we also have lots of xmas chocolate and biscuits left over. My two were only allowed half an egg after breakfast. Lucas is doing well he has managed to eat today and keep it in :D hopefully he will have a bit of dinner later. 

Doggylover my LO varies from side to side a lot and occassionally he goes back to back.. Im getting a lot of feet knees and elbows sticking out of my sides haha... it freaks Aaron out too but Connie loves it!! She sits there and rubs her nose on the bumpy bit or when he sticks his bum out she rubs that and talks to him haha.. she is such a little mummy. I cant see you as being a budda haha your so tiny inbyour fb pics! Ignore the minister hes a man! They never know the right things to say even at he best of times lol. I think 
"oh well nevermind" is topping the charts at the moment of dumb things to say to a preggo!! xxx

Im trying to visualise life after pregnancy when I have a new baby and how my day will go but I cant quite imagine it.... I cant imagine breastfeeding again and giving him a bath lol... is that weird? All I can imagine is showing him off to people at the school! haha!


----------



## kristyrich

ukgirl23 said:


> oh kirstyrich Im the same. I was so tired yesterday I had to lay down with Lucas and nap with him before the doctors. I find it really really hard to get up in the morning too at the moment like I have no motivation. Are you finding it hard to get out of bed too? x
> 
> TeAmo it is amazing how fast they can find chocolate eggs but can't find their shoes isnt it! lol I found a few eggs I forgot to hide now I have to go hide them and make them a surprise!! ooops! The weather is lovely just down the road too. I hope it stays this nice so we can get out a bit over the holidays. Im hoping Benson will be born soon so I get some days at home with him before they go back to school. x

Oh I'm glad I'm not the only one!! Yes I find getting out of bed the absolute worst!! Especially at the moment as I'm awake all night with reflux. Come morning I just want to stay in bed but have to drag myself out to get the kids ready for school. And I'll agree with that!! Easter egg hunt over in 2 minutes. Find your school shoes... Hmmmm an hour later, still haven't found them. Lol kids hey!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Happy Easter to everyone!! Although for some of you I guess it's already over!
I hope everyone enjoyed their egg hunts. The bunny didn't come to my house this year. :cry: The first year that DH and I lived together he actually made me an egg hunt! Not even a single little chocolate bunny this year. Not that I need one mind you... but still!

ukgirl: glad to hear that Lucas is on the mend, hopefully he'll have some dinner later and be back to his old self in no time! Also, there is NO WAY I'm watching that video. :wacko:

doggylover: that's pretty amusing about the minister actually... I'm guessing after six kids he knows it's pretty common to be late and not worth panicing over! But then again, he's not the one carrying the baby! lol I always love people's reactions when they ask an over-due woman how much longer and she tells them a week ago or whatever, and you can see the horror creep into their faces as they suddenly expect her to explode any second. :haha:

kristyrich: I find getting out of bed pretty difficult too. I seem to sleep better in early morning than I do at night... so it sucks to finally be sleeping well and then have to get up to start the day. 

sweetpea: Happy Birthday!! I hope you have a lovely birthday and Easter all rolled into one! My birthday is usually Thanksgiving weekend, so I can sympathize with a holiday birthday.


----------



## ukgirl23

kirstyrich Im the same Im up all night peeing and drinking milk.. I have spd so it takes me a lot of effort and pain to turn over in the night and to get up too.. The bed is so warm and cosy and comfortable!! comfortnis hard to find these days lol.. luckily now the kids are off school until 15th of april. The school run was becoming unbearable! I am glad its not just my kids who cant see their school shoes in front of them but can sniff out a chocolate egg from 100 yards! haha xxx

readytomum I have to admit the picture on the video is quite gross but thats literally 5 minutes of the whole thing lol... basically this lady was in labour but her baby wasnt being born after 48 hours so she went to hospital and was about to have a c section when she saw a lady dying so she freaked out and went home and eventually the pain stopped and she carried on with her life until the pain started again 45 years later when drs saw the baby had grown outside the womb got to full term and died and her body had calcified it because it was too big to break down! crazy stuffs! lol


----------



## nimbec

Happy birthday sweetpea! 

Happy Easter everyone!! 

Candy I'm glad Lucas is on the mend. 

Doggylover OMG how did u not slap him?! Grrrrr stupid thing to say to you - silly minister!! 

Harrison has been out with is for lunch and was a superstar - slept all the way through! He last fed at 12.30 and is still snoozing now even having been in/out if car & in/out of car seat in to pram and now back in Moses basket - sleepy boy!! So the midwifes said I should wake him every 2-3hrs for food but that seems cruel (normally he's awake well before that!!) what do u think I should do? He's gaining weight well so I kinda feel if he wants an extra hour them so be it...


----------



## ukgirl23

Nimbec how is his nappy rash now? did you get some good stuff? xx
I dont like to wake sleeping babies, I was always told you should let them sleep as long as they need, he'll wake up and let you know when he is hungry. You don't have to do everything the health visitor says, some of them give such conflicting advice!! I say like you said he is gaining weight and doing well, he isn't going to starve if you don't feed in in exactly 3 hours, Connie and Lucas used to have periods where they slept for upto 6 hours without feeding. I'm all about feeding on demand :) x


----------



## ooSweetPea

As long as he is gaining I would let him sleep - dr told me for both my kids after they regain birthweight and are consistently gaining well after that it is ok to let them sleep :)


----------



## marymoomin

Hi there I had my twin girls on 18 March, my waters went and I had an emergency section. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley 4 lbs 14. Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations Marymoomin!!! Lovely weights!! do you have a picture? Love their names too :) xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats Mary!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Ukgirl & sweetpea just as I decided to leave him to sleep he woke up demanding food lol!! I will let him snooze now though in the future ! 

Congratulations marymomin :) !! 

Sweetpea how's you Lo doing? What weight now? Harrison is 6.3 :) they said to ignore his birth weight as it was all fluid. Once fluid gone he was 5.12 but now back up yay! I bet he's more now ... I find it hard to hold him when he fights my nipple bf lol he's a cheeky monkey and tries to get his fingers in his mouth at same time as my nipple lol!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

She was born 6lb2 went down to 5lb6, was 5lb13oz two Mondays ago, and was 6lb6.5 last Monday (gained 9.5 oz in 7 days) - now its a week later from her last weight but it seems she's heavier everyday so I'm guessing she's around 7lb now or so :) also she was born 17 inches and is already 20 inches now - she's gonna be a beanpole like my brother! Her legs seem really long as she's growing out of sleepers in the legs but I still have to cuff the sleeves a little bit!

Glad to hear Harrison is thriving! Scarlett does the same thing with her hands when nursing - I put one of her hands under the boob and hold the other one down with the hand that is holding her body lol!


----------



## lily28

marymoomin said:


> Hi there I had my twin girls on 18 March, my waters went and I had an emergency section. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley 4 lbs 14. Xx

Many many congrats on your twin girls!!! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

That's great news sweetpea! So glad to hear she is doing so well!! They are lil monkeys with the latching and fingers I. The way lol Ido the same tuck one under - ill try holding the other arm...not sure ill be able to reach it but will give it a whirl!! 

Candy I got both bepanthen and metanium . I have used the metanium since about 5pm yesterday and it has already made a difference - yay!! It stinks tho!! 

Also any suggestions for nappy free time for a boy- everytime I try he piddles everywhere!! And not just the once lol..


----------



## ukgirl23

I'll have to try the Metanium one Nimbec, I have used Bepanthen though and I liked that one :) Glad he's healing up now xx


----------



## dan-o

marymoomin said:


> Hi there I had my twin girls on 18 March, my waters went and I had an emergency section. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley 4 lbs 14. Xx

Oh wow, congratulations hun!!! Hope you are all doing well!!! :yipee:


----------



## stmw

Wow congratulations on the babies that have been born - seen some pics on facebook and its a good job im pregnant or id be really broody!!

Docs have scheduled me for induction on the 10th (my EDD) if she doesnt come before then because of her weight =( EVEN THOUGH shes estimated to be the same size DD was - 5lb 15 half. Im only tiny - 5ft 7 and 8 stone pre pregnant so ive never been expected to have massive babies - they seem to be making a big deal out of it this time though!! 

Im trying EVERYTHING to get going before then!!! Send vibes ladies!!! 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## doggylover

marymoomin said:


> Hi there I had my twin girls on 18 March, my waters went and I had an emergency section. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley 4 lbs 14. Xx

Congratulations!!! Wonderful news! I hope all is well with the three of you.

Nimbec and Sweetpea I love reading the bits and bobs about your LOs and feeding etc, makes me feel a bit more prepared for when my LO gets here, knowing what is normal and how things work a little :thumbup: and so glad to hear both LO are doing well.

Afm: my nephew turned up for Easter dinner today wearing a shirt that said...
"Psst! I've got a secret...I'm going to be a big brother!" :happydance: :dance: :mrgreen: my SIL is 7 weeks pregnant and due in November! I'm so excited! It's still early days of course but she is feeling so awful she wanted to to let us know why she was being so bleuggh. I'm so so excited!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

mary: congrats on the twins!! Glad to hear that you're all doing well! We need some adorable pics to oogle over though if you have some. :happydance:

nimbec: Glad to hear that Harrison is doing well! I think letting him sleep is the good choice as well... especially when he's gaining weight well, so you know he's eating well. Sounds like you and OH had a lovely lunch date too! :thumbup:

doggylover: That's exciting news about your SIL!! You'll have a little brood of cousins all nice and close in age to play together when they get a bit bigger. It's so nice when that works out.

DH and I went out for lunch after mass this morning because I really wanted some poutine. And it was DELICIOUS! Then came home and had a nice long nap while he sorted the turkey out. Need to start tidying up soon now to get ready for dinner company!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations Doggylover! The T-shirt idea is cute! xx

well Lucas puked again so back to square one :( All in all though we had a good easter! 

I've decided on the quinny buzz 3 as my pushchair I'll buy the carrycot too, Aaron's fine with it as long as we can get back what we paid for on our my4, which we should be able to do since we only had it a week lol.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies, I'm ridiculously excited! I love being an aunt, it's the best thing ever (get back to me when my own LO is here, but I know it'll still be up there!!!) and can't wait to have another niece of nephew :mrgreen: 
Plus, I was ridiculously smug today because I had actually already guessed she was pregnant, and before my nephew turned around to show the back of his shirt (where it said 'I'm going to be a big brother!' I had yelled out "I KNEW IT!!" :haha:

Candy my SIL has the quinny, and she loved it :thumbup:


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> awwww TeAmo dont cry hun :hugs: I saw on facebook you were on the IOW! my goodness woman you dont slow down do you! What on earth were you doing over there? xx Im just in a really bad mood today... Im working on the chocolate already Doggylover haha.. we also have lots of xmas chocolate and biscuits left over. My two were only allowed half an egg after breakfast. Lucas is doing well he has managed to eat today and keep it in :D hopefully he will have a bit of dinner later.

I cant help it. Everyone and everything is getting to me. I am pretty emotional anyway without the additional hormones. I just want OH to care. He is immune to my tears.

We were there watching my brother play hockey. It was a long day and I am paying for it today. :cry:



marymoomin said:


> Hi there I had my twin girls on 18 March, my waters went and I had an emergency section. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley 4 lbs 14. Xx

:cloud9: congrats!!! 



ukgirl23 said:


> I'll have to try the Metanium one Nimbec, I have used Bepanthen though and I liked that one :) Glad he's healing up now xx

I love Bepanthen. Its brill. 



doggylover said:


> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> Afm: my nephew turned up for Easter dinner today wearing a shirt that said...
> "Psst! I've got a secret...I'm going to be a big brother!" :happydance: :dance: :mrgreen: my SIL is 7 weeks pregnant and due in November! I'm so excited! It's still early days of course but she is feeling so awful she wanted to to let us know why she was being so bleuggh. I'm so so excited!!!
> 
> awwwwwwww congrats! Thats hwo we shared our news! exciting times! xxClick to expand...


----------



## doggylover

Aww TeAmo I'm sorry oh is being horrible :( I actually thought I was going to kill mine earlier as I went to do something and he asked for a drink. Since I wasn't going to the kitchen I said no. Then he went later to get a drink and I asked for one and he flat out refused, because I hadn't gotten him one earlier - even though I wasn't in the kitchen. I got sooo cross. What is wrong with men that they just don't THINK sometimes? :hugs:

I plan to get my own back during labour with the hand squeezing ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

oh TeAmo I'm sorry your OH is being a huge pig face at the moment! Have a nice bath and relax while Cam's in bed xxx

Doggylover, Aaron and I had a falling out yesterday, I went for a nap for 15 minutes before we went to the drs, he comes in and pokes my fat edema foot, which is now all red and sore and wakes me up telling me to get Lucas dressed so he can have a shower... telling me I had to go with them when it was faster if they went together. Men are jerks sometimes!! 

I just ordered my Quinny Buzz 3!!! YAY!! I hope I like this one! lol! The money I get back for the my4 will go on the carry cot and I already have the car seat, it wont be here until the 10th though so hopefully he stays in there!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> well Lucas puked again so back to square one :( All in all though we had a good easter!
> 
> I've decided on the quinny buzz 3 as my pushchair I'll buy the carrycot too, Aaron's fine with it as long as we can get back what we paid for on our my4, which we should be able to do since we only had it a week lol.

Sorry to hear that Lucas is feeling poorly again! Easter is a pretty big day to keep up with if you're not feeling well. Poor little guy probably got over excited by it all. Hopefully tomorrow he'll be feeling better again.

I hope you like your new stroller better!! And lets hope LO co-operates with the delivery date of the extra parts! 



doggylover said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm ridiculously excited! I love being an aunt, it's the best thing ever (get back to me when my own LO is here, but I know it'll still be up there!!!) and can't wait to have another niece of nephew :mrgreen:

It really is the best thing ever! I'll totally support you on that one. I love my newphew to pieces, and I can't wait for my sister to have a LO because they live just around the corner from us, so I'll get to see that neice or nephew all the time!! :happydance: It might be a while before that happens though since they have some extra logistic stuff to work out that most of us don't need to worry about. :haha:




TeAmo said:


> I cant help it. Everyone and everything is getting to me. I am pretty emotional anyway without the additional hormones. I just want OH to care. He is immune to my tears.

I'm sorry OH is being a douche. :hugs: Hopefully he smartens up soon and you're feeling better. 

AFM, we survived our Easter Dinner and managed to kick people out at a very reasonable time even, so I'm pretty happy!! We had TONS of leftover food, so we sent everyone home with doggybags. It was soooo delicious!!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Afm: my nephew turned up for Easter dinner today wearing a shirt that said...
> "Psst! I've got a secret...I'm going to be a big brother!" :happydance: :dance: :mrgreen: my SIL is 7 weeks pregnant and due in November! I'm so excited! It's still early days of course but she is feeling so awful she wanted to to let us know why she was being so bleuggh. I'm so so excited!!!

Aw congrats to your SIL, such a cute idea the printed T shirt!

Hope you all had a lovely Easter w/ friends and family!:flower:


----------



## dan-o

Happy April ladies!! Wonder who's going to be next!!??

Thought it was gonna be me last night, but yet another false alarm lol :dohh: :haha: bit early for me yet anyway I guess!


----------



## ukgirl23

could be me.. Im off for a blood pressure and urine check if they are up they might induce me this time... Im going to be so annoyed if they admit me then send me home again lol xx


----------



## stmw

good luck!! I hope they dont send you home again!! Keep us updated!! xxx


----------



## doggylover

Well it's still not me :growlmad: I had to change my damn calendar this morning so the baby is officially late in the wrong month :gun: bad baby!!

Readytomum: oh it's so great when nieces and nephews live close by! Hopefully your sister and her wife will be able to...work on the logistics rofl:) and make you an auntie again soon!

Candy: how is Lucas getting on now? I saw you ordered the buzz in blue:thumbup: going to be awesome!


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> could be me.. Im off for a blood pressure and urine check if they are up they might induce me this time... Im going to be so annoyed if they admit me then send me home again lol xx

Good luck Candy! I hope they will not keep you there and then discharge you like the other times, it is so annoying.
Most of all I hope your BP is down and you are healthy and strong!

I'm having a urine test on Wednesday, a new U/S on coming Monday (IDK why I need it :shrug: baby looked great on my last one), along with doc appointment AND Midwife appointment on coming Tuesday :wacko:
And I'm taking my own BP everyday.

Does everyone has so many appointments???:shrug:

I decided to get a cleaning lady for the days after birth, she came over today to show her the ropes around the house and she is wonderful! I'm very lucky!


----------



## Steph82

So we had a long holiday weekend and NO baby???? At least we made it to the predetermined month :shrug:
ReadytoMum, when I was reading about your sisters "logistical" issues, I could not for the life of me think of why :dohh:. Thanks for clearing that up Sarah :thumbup:. 
I'm with you both ladies... my sister should be next too but shes not ready yet :nope:. Maybe being here for the birth of Grayson will change her mind (though I think it may sway her the other way :haha:). Then again... at this rate, he wont come out anyway ahahah.

Candy, when is your appointment?? I have everything crossed for you, that Benson shows today! April fools may not be the best birthday for some, but you can always remember it :thumbup:. I keep being told to not let Grayson out today... but I actually think it would be a pretty cool birthday! No hopes here though :haha:

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and hope I can talk her into inducing me on Wednesday. Thats still 3 days before (the doctors calculated) due date. Should I have any hope that she will do it????? I'm guessing, that she will make me wait until after the 6th, but maybe I can at least get a sweep out of her?? 

Dan'O, what was your false start this weekend? I had some serious AF cramping this weekend... which lead to... NOTHING ahahah.


----------



## Steph82

lily28 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> could be me.. Im off for a blood pressure and urine check if they are up they might induce me this time... Im going to be so annoyed if they admit me then send me home again lol xx
> 
> Good luck Candy! I hope they will not keep you there and then discharge you like the other times, it is so annoying.
> Most of all I hope your BP is down and you are healthy and strong!
> 
> I'm having a urine test on Wednesday, a new U/S on coming Monday (IDK why I need it :shrug: baby looked great on my last one), along with doc appointment AND Midwife appointment on coming Tuesday :wacko:
> And I'm taking my own BP everyday.
> 
> Does everyone has so many appointments???:shrug:
> 
> I decided to get a cleaning lady for the days after birth, she came over today to show her the ropes around the house and she is wonderful! I'm very lucky!Click to expand...


Lily, I cant believe they are keeping you so busy with appointments. I'm sure they are not ALL necessary, but better too much care, then not enough :thumbup:. I only get my weekly doctor appointments at this time. If they have some indication that something is up, they do more tests at that time (like extra US or hooping me up to the NST).

Yay for a cleaning lady :happydance:. It will be such a relief for you when you bring the baby home. One less this to worry about!


----------



## Mommabrown

Morning Gals! My last week of being pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!

Steph I think at this point you may be able to talk them into inducing you! 

DL give that baby a good spanking and tell it to make an apperance already! 

Lily wow another scan! I would like to see Emmaleighs cute lil face again. Good luck ! 

Candy you tell lil Benson to just come out too! We are ready now! Lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Well ladies, happy April!! We've finally made it to our actual birth month. (some of us just couldn't wait-:winkwink:)

I expect to hear about lots of lovely little babies being born now. :happydance:

ukgirl: Good luck at your appointment today! hopefully everything is healthy and they wont have to keep you. Benson needs to hold on until his seat arrives! lol 

Steph: I hope it takes my sister a little while actually before they start trying, however they plan on doing that. She's younger than I am (although her wife quite a bit older), and they literally just got married. So DH and I have been trying to convince them to wait a little bit and just enjoy being married for a bit first. I know they're itching to look into buying a house too, so it would be nice to sort that out first... one major life stress at a time! lol And like you said... it's hard to say if Peter arriving will help quell their 
desire to start trying ASAP, or if it will make them want their own even more. :shrug:

Lily: That sure is a lot of appointments! At least you know you're being looked after. I only have a weekly appointment with my Dr. This coming Friday actually will be the first weekly one since I had one last week too. Before that they were two weeks apart.

AFM, so excited to be "full term" tomorrow. I can't believe time has gone by so quickly! It's also so hard to believe that my baby with be born this month!! (Unless he's naughty and comes more than a week late!)


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown, your getting close to your section date now right?? I can't believe you had no labor alarms this weekend (after all the excitement last week). I was sure, that you were next! 
Now if your water breaks before the section date, will they take you in for an emcs? Or would you try a vaginal birth (not sure if they would allow it)?

ReadytoMum, I know what you are saying! They should enjoy just each other for a while first and get everything in order... But then again, it's hard to do that, when you see all beautiful baby's popping up all around you! And... Baby smell will trigger some serious broodyness :haha:

Any word from Candy??? She knows that we need the updates lol!!


----------



## liams_mom

Yes, we all finally made it to April! I can say with absolute certainty that Jackson will be born sometime this month :happydance: My C-section is scheduled for the 15, so at most I have 2 weeks to prep. And yes, the reason I'm scheduled for a section is because they've already estimated that my lil' J is 8+ lbs already, meaning that if they let me deliver between the 18-20 of April, he'd probably be 10+ lbs and would have trouble making it out. Oddly, I haven't gained much weight, its all Jackson and amniotic fluid, but I guess his head is a bit larger than average as well which would make things EXTREMELY uncomfortable for me since I never stretched for Liam who was also a section. My DH always tells me I have a cosmic microwave in my belly cooking up this new generation of super tall kids. LoL. He's a very helpful guy and always helps me out at night even if his work schedule leaves him getting up at 4:30AM. I try to let him sleep as long as its just a nurse and a cuddle and Liam's room is far enough away from Jackson's that I hope there won't be any night waking for Liam. Wouldn't that be lucky? 

In other news, it IS my niece's birthday today! She's 3 years old and so tiny! Her mother is actually my DH's stepsister and she's Brazilian so she's a little firecracker and so is Isabella :) Looks like we're just a lot that loves our spring babies!


----------



## mandaxx

I didn't realise we had to post in here lots to get on the list! Six days until my due date :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Mommabrown, your getting close to your section date now right?? I can't believe you had no labor alarms this weekend (after all the excitement last week). I was sure, that you were next!
> Now if your water breaks before the section date, will they take you in for an emcs? Or would you try a vaginal birth (not sure if they would allow it)?
> 
> ReadytoMum, I know what you are saying! They should enjoy just each other for a while first and get everything in order... But then again, it's hard to do that, when you see all beautiful baby's popping up all around you! And... Baby smell will trigger some serious broodyness :haha:
> 
> Any word from Candy??? She knows that we need the updates lol!!

Yeah after the shot of dimmerall everything slowed way down. Crazy I know! Yeah they will take her by emcs if my water breaks before then. My hospital doesn't allow Vbac because they see it to high risk. I would have loved to have tried though.


----------



## Mommabrown

liams_mom said:


> Yes, we all finally made it to April! I can say with absolute certainty that Jackson will be born sometime this month :happydance: My C-section is scheduled for the 15, so at most I have 2 weeks to prep. And yes, the reason I'm scheduled for a section is because they've already estimated that my lil' J is 8+ lbs already, meaning that if they let me deliver between the 18-20 of April, he'd probably be 10+ lbs and would have trouble making it out. Oddly, I haven't gained much weight, its all Jackson and amniotic fluid, but I guess his head is a bit larger than average as well which would make things EXTREMELY uncomfortable for me since I never stretched for Liam who was also a section. My DH always tells me I have a cosmic microwave in my belly cooking up this new generation of super tall kids. LoL. He's a very helpful guy and always helps me out at night even if his work schedule leaves him getting up at 4:30AM. I try to let him sleep as long as its just a nurse and a cuddle and Liam's room is far enough away from Jackson's that I hope there won't be any night waking for Liam. Wouldn't that be lucky?
> 
> In other news, it IS my niece's birthday today! She's 3 years old and so tiny! Her mother is actually my DH's stepsister and she's Brazilian so she's a little firecracker and so is Isabella :) Looks like we're just a lot that loves our spring babies!

All my others were 7lbs and under and the Dr said last week Emmaleigh is going to be 8+lbs. Oh my!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you for all the well wishes I went to my appointment, my blood pressure was so high it set an alarm off which freaked me out and made me cry.. they kept me on monitors for an hour with 6 more bp checks after the 4th my bp started to go down to normal, my phone died so I couldn't update, I have protein again in my wee and still swelling up and seeing flashy lights, I kept saying I needed to go home and be with Lucas who is still poorly so they let me go home but told me if my blood work comes back abnormal I'll have to go and be admitted in again :( They were referring to me being induced again but we have to see how the checks on friday go. All is well with Benson though which is the main thing, I'm feeling very fed up :( 

Doggylover sorry you are now overdue in the wrong month but you are 9 days closer to your induction!! I have a feeling baby will come before that though! xx Yes I ordered the quinny buzz 3 in blue!! I love it I hope I will still love it when I get it haha. xx 

Steph sorry the full moon didn't bring out your baby! 

Mommabrown my others were around 7lbs too and Ben was already 7.5lbs at the last scan I'm hoping it's wrong though! lol 

Happy 3rd birthday to your neice liams_mom! 

I hope it all went well at Easter dinner last night readytomum, I will have a proper read in a bit I just got home :)


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> thank you for all the well wishes I went to my appointment, my blood pressure was so high it set an alarm off which freaked me out and made me cry.. they kept me on monitors for an hour with 6 more bp checks after the 4th my bp started to go down to normal, my phone died so I couldn't update, I have protein again in my wee and still swelling up and seeing flashy lights, I kept saying I needed to go home and be with Lucas who is still poorly so they let me go home but told me if my blood work comes back abnormal I'll have to go and be admitted in again :( They were referring to me being induced again but we have to see how the checks on friday go. All is well with Benson though which is the main thing, I'm feeling very fed up :(
> 
> Doggylover sorry you are now overdue in the wrong month but you are 9 days closer to your induction!! I have a feeling baby will come before that though! xx Yes I ordered the quinny buzz 3 in blue!! I love it I hope I will still love it when I get it haha. xx
> 
> Steph sorry the full moon didn't bring out your baby!
> 
> Mommabrown my others were around 7lbs too and Ben was already 7.5lbs at the last scan I'm hoping it's wrong though! lol
> 
> Happy 3rd birthday to your neice liams_mom!
> 
> I hope it all went well at Easter dinner last night readytomum, I will have a proper read in a bit I just got home :)

:hugs: Sorry your having such a difficult time!! Maybe Benson will get things started for, just so you don't have to deal with this silliness anymore


----------



## ukgirl23

I hope so Steph I'm so fed up, everytime I got to the midwife now I know I'm going to get sent for more tests I don't know why they don't just end my misery lol.. If my BP is up on friday I will be insisting on being induced mid next week. The midwife left the machine auto so it would automatically take my BP every 10 mins but when it went over the safe limit it made this awful alarm like I was dying! lol.. I was trying to get Aaron to just go home with me lol.


----------



## nimbec

Aww Ukgirl sorry you are having a rough time ((((hugs)))) make sure you look after yourself too as pre e can be very serious. Hopeful benson will come on his own accord so you can feel better again!! 

Doggylover the final countdown is on!! He will be well and truly evicted whether he/she likes it or not hahaha!!! 

I wonder who will be next?!


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> Does everyone has so many appointments???:shrug:
> 
> I decided to get a cleaning lady for the days after birth, she came over today to show her the ropes around the house and she is wonderful! I'm very lucky!

I have had an appointment every week for the last 4 weeks, and even one of the midwives didnt know why lol. But I'll take them :thumbup: and yay for a cleaner! That will be so great to have to help out. Funnily I was just thinking yesterday about getting one in the future. But then I remembered how my mum was when we were little and had one (she used to tidy and clean before the cleaner came so that she wouldn't be shocked by the mess :haha:) and I'm worried I might do the same!

Readytomum: I agree that it's nice to wait and just be married for a while before LOs. My friend got pregnant in August as she was getting married in Sept, and I feel like in the future she might - not regret...but maybe question her decision to do so, as she and dh didn't have anytime to just be the two of them.

Liam's mom: not long to wait now! It's so exciting that we are all finally here and getting ready to go! And go you for cooking such healthy sized babies. Happy birthday to yur niece.

Mandaxx: six days isn't long to wait at all!
A while ago I asked about the due date list as it was veeeeery crowded and lots of people had drifted away, so we cut it down a little, but are always thrilled to see April mommas back to us!! Any signs yet?

Candy: :hugs: sounds like you've had a rough day and a crappy appointment. I hope Lucas is feeling better, so that you won't feel so bad if you have to go into hospital again. Fingers crossed the blood work will comeback clear. Take it easy, snuggle down with Lucas and do NOTHING so you both start to perk up.

Humrph :grr: I am not at all convinced by this talk that I haven't long to wait :haha: I'm counting on having to go the full 9 days. And knowing my luck,at my appointment on Wednesday they'll decide 10th April wouldn't suit them for induction and push it to the middle of may or something!!!
Did some "last minute" food shopping today, stocking up on cupboard essentials. Simon keeps saying I'm acting like the apocalypse is coming :haha: and he's right - I'm bulk buying things, panicking about everything being ready. And I don't know why because still there is no sign of baby!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover, it starts when you least expect it! All will be well you'll have your baby soon and then you'll have to listen to us moaning about being overdue  You wont be pregnant forever I promise!! lol You do make me laugh though hehe xx Get down to lush and get that bath bomb and perfume! 
Aaron wants to DTD tonight so Benson comes so he doesn't have to go back to work tomorrow.... -.- men! 
I saw you replied on my other thread in third trimester omg that girl is really starting to piss me off! She probably has no idea what it is to try hard for a baby and live with the disappointment and heartache of not being pregnant  stupid cow!! <--- hey hey steph! lol 
I am okay with not having Benson at the moment as Luke is still not well he is still being sick ect, I would rather wait a week or 2 :) x


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> lol doggylover, it starts when you least expect it! All will be well you'll have your baby soon and then you'll have to listen to us moaning about being overdue  You wont be pregnant forever I promise!! lol You do make me laugh though hehe xx Get down to lush and get that bath bomb and perfume!
> Aaron wants to DTD tonight so Benson comes so he doesn't have to go back to work tomorrow.... -.- men!
> I saw you replied on my other thread in third trimester omg that girl is really starting to piss me off! She probably has no idea what it is to try hard for a baby and live with the disappointment and heartache of not being pregnant  stupid cow!! <--- hey hey steph! lol
> I am okay with not having Benson at the moment as Luke is still not well he is still being sick ect, I would rather wait a week or 2 :) x

:mamafy: :rofl: LOVE that word!! Hihi

I think Aaron may be trying to trick you into DTD :haha:! He found a loop hole to get you back on board hahaha


----------



## liams_mom

LoL about tricking you into DTD. My DH was so overdue that I pretty much gave in to him yesterday. I'm in so much pain down there from the stretching of ligaments that it was NOT easy so I'm going to have a "check" in my column the next time I want something :thumbup: I'm not quite panicky yet, but I feel confident in my doctors now and am very happy with the care they've taken of me even though I've only been with them just over a month. All 4 in the practice are extremely nice and observant. They ask me questions, they don't get over excited about anything (except when I was so dehydrated) which I fully expected them to get over excited about. It just seems like a nice place to be. My exams are short and sweet, everyone is in agreement about my little J and when he should come, they don't press me to do more than I should to try and get this big baby out, etc. Its been nice to just relax before I go the doctors instead of panicking about it. I'm also on the 1 appt a week routine until my C-Section! Next one is this friday, but I really don't think a lot has happened!


----------



## doggylover

Candy maybe this is the problem - I am expecting it so it isn't happening! I need to start truly believing LO is never coming out and then they will! Genius idea! :smug::idea:
And I agree, Aaron is just using to trick you into dtd! 
Some people are super insensitive :growlmad: I didn't realise it was the same girl who said to you last week she was glad she wasn't pregnant, she is such an idiot. :dohh:


----------



## Maria1234

Hi I'm Maria due in 4 weeks I have been on here for a while reading up on everyone, I just wanted to say I can relate to ukgirl reg bp as mine as been a right pain!!! Every time I go to my local midwife bp is normal/ low but everytime I go to the hospital it's high and they always have to retake it, I had PE in my last pregnancy so think I'm worried about it reacuring, I've been told I have white coat syndrome but that's no help when you know your going to get the " ohh blood pressure is high" I have hospital on wed and it will be high so they may keep me in for tests which I know will be a waste of time as I'm fine / no swelling/ blury vision or headaches ..also wanted to say congrats to everyone who have already had their baby's and can't wait to hear about all the others on their way soon xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Hi Maria! Glad you are able to keep up with us (and the nonsense we talk!) and I'm sure you can't wait for these next four weeks to disappear. 

Sorry to hear about the issues with your bp at the hospital, I can only imagine how irritating that is when you know that it's the situation making it that way rather than anything else. I one your next appointment goes well, and they don't want to keep you in - especially if you have another lo at home - and you must keep us up to date on how you get on :)


----------



## TeAmo

evening ladies! well today has been not so great. We had planned to go out for a nice lunch but Campbell was soooo sooo lethargic and clingy there was no way we were going to be able to get him dressed and out of the door so we stayed in. We had Carl's Mom over, my parents and then Carl's aunt and uncle so lots of visitors. Cam has slept on me the majority of the day. He was hardly awake, drifting in and out of sleep. I can't say i have ever seen him like that even with his kidney problems. I am a bit worried now he is in bed and not near by me so will be checking on him lots tonight for sure.

I woke last night to go to the loo and half way there I realised my tummy was as hard as a rock and it hurt! I thought it might be the start of something but just an annoying BH. 
Also on the sofa last night felt a mild contraction that went round into my back which was odd. I will probably go overdue though... just cause thats my f'in luck! Mind you, I dont want a newborn whilst Cam is poorly. 

Candy, how annoying of your BP! Plus Miss.. you need to make sure your phone doesnt die when you go into labour! I want updates! hahahaha. Really hope your bp stays low and you can labour naturally. Also think OH just wants to dtd... !!! I am considering jumping on tonight pmsl just to see if I get any twinges. I am also going to have to go and look for your other thread, sounds like there is an idiot on there?!

DL- hope baby comes soon!!! You are due next aren't you? 

Welcome to you girls who havent posted in a while! Keep us updated xx


----------



## TeAmo

Oh also, I remember what I was going to ask you! Are any of you on Instagram? Add me if you are but let me know your name! :) lorcam86 xx


----------



## ukgirl23

:O Steph you could be right about Aaron!!! dirty man! lol x

Liams_mom yay for your new doctors who are awesome! I'm glad they are so laid back, mine are a pain in the ass. They keep taking my blood! xx

doggylover, you need to resign yourself to the idea that you'll be pregnant forever and just accept the baby is staying in there for 46 years and then *pop* oh dear was that your waters going?  

Maria hello and nice to meet you :) I'm sorry to hear you are going through a similar problem to mine, it's not nice at all, I was worried about my BP like you until the protein started showing up and now my blood tests are becoming affected, I had pre-e in my first pregnancy very mild and made it to 41 + 3 and was fine after birth so hopefully this time it will stay mild too. I didn't get it strangely enough with my second pregnancy but this one seems to be flaring up. 

I got the call I was waiting for from the midwife I saw earlier today about my blood results, one of the levels were raised and the dr wants me back on friday for more blood takings and to go back on the monitor :( :( :( I really hope Lucas is well by then and we are all feeling healthy in my house so I can make them induce me! If I cry and beg they might just pity me and go for it! hehe x


----------



## ukgirl23

TeAmo I know it's so annoying!! As soon as I get into hospital my battery drains quick because I'm so bored I'm playing Candy Crush haha.. I took my laptop and my phone charger when I was admitted but couldn't find where to plug it in! When I did have battery earlier, I had no internet signal :/ I will be keeping my phone fully juiced friday!!  

Sorry to hear Cam is feeling poorly bless him :( I really hope he feels better soon so you can go play during the Easter holidays, give him lots of squishes xxx


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo, poor Cam! I hope his body is fighting off whatever has gotten him and he will be 100% by tomorrow! 

Candy, same goes for you!!! Lucas needs to feel better ASAP, so Benson can be evicted on Friday :happydance:! If they don't want to induce you, tell them that you will hold your breath until they do. I've seen that trick work on TV! Surely it will work for you :thumbup:

Sarah, LO will be out by the end of the week! Certainly!! S/he is just making you wait a bit longer (now that everything is ready :haha:).

Welcome Maria! You will see, the next 3 weeks will fly by! :thumbup: the last week... Well... Not so much :wacko:!

Candy, what's this thread you speak of?? I could use some drama for entertainment tonight :haha:


----------



## doggylover

TeAmo said:


> DL- hope baby comes soon!!! You are due next aren't you?

Three days ago!! :brat::hissy:
Sorry to hear Cam is poorly, hopefully it will be a 24 hour thing and he will be right as rain again ASAP. Grrrrrrr about your BH and contraction misleading you. Why do our bodies do this?! Get our hopes up then...nada. I think these babies are just MEAN! 

Candy: No :growlmad: not good about having to go back, but if Lucas is feeling better (which I really hope he is) then you could end up having Benson this weekend!! Fingers crossed no more burst ear drums or tonsillitis!
And yep, no phone dying when you go into labour! How will we survive without any updates?!


----------



## ukgirl23

its on the 3rd tri board steph called april fools false pregnancies does it offend you? its not so heated at the moment but I can see it getting bitchy soon hehe!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover we have been ill enough dont you agree? lol its this shitty weather, I might go join Lily in Greece if this winter never ends!


----------



## TeAmo

Thanks ladies. Hoping he is okay in the morning. He is such an awesome sleeper, always has been so I am not good with the waking during the night. He has been in bed since 8pm and he isnt fully asleep yet so I can bet this is going to be a long one :(

Yes Candy... make sure that phone is charged! I found that thread. I dont post many places on this forum so I might just go in and stir it up. haahh. just messing! :)

Aww DL... Hoping it happens really soon for you chick! Yes the BH are so irritating!


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo, I think you should do some stirring hehe!!! May as well get some pregnancy hormones released lol


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover we have been ill enough dont you agree? lol its this shitty weather, I might go join Lily in Greece if this winter never ends!

Greece sounds like a great idea I have to say. I'm so jealous of her! And yes, you guys have had a lot of illness lately - Aaron seems to be the only one in the house immune!!

I just replied again to that thread. I think it's actually gone pretty well, nobody has yet tried to :gun: anyone :haha: lots of different opinions though which makes for an interesting read. I don't find it offensive, but the I'm pregnant April fools joke is so over done its now just :coffee:


----------



## ukgirl23

I agree doggylover, I dont find it offensive or funny either.. I would like someone to actually be telling the truth on april fools day about it that would be more fun!  X


----------



## doggylover

Oh and TeAmo I added you on Instagram.

I think im just sljay. Anyone else on there can add me too! Then I can look pictures of your babies more often :haha:


----------



## Steph82

It is very played out... But ... I'm ashamed to admit... When Rob and I were first dating, I sent him a picture of a pregnancy test. In the window it said : just kidding! 
I made sure he was on the phone with me while he read it... I thought it was funny at the time... :blush:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> I agree doggylover, I dont find it offensive or funny either.. I would like someone to actually be telling the truth on april fools day about it that would be more fun!  X

Haha, my mil said yesterday "I won't believe you tomorrow so don't even bother telling me you are in labour" but I was thinking...what if I actually am?! Nobody would ever believe you!!


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> I agree doggylover, I dont find it offensive or funny either.. I would like someone to actually be telling the truth on april fools day about it that would be more fun!  X

Funny you say that... One of my gf posted her scan pic today (she's 14 weeks but didn't make it fb official until today). The responses were hilarious!!!! People still don't know what to believe


----------



## doggylover

Haha Steph see what you did to Rob IS funny because it was between the two of you. And when is it not funny to scare the shit out of your oh?!?!


----------



## ReadytoMum

TeAmo: I hope Cam is feeling better soon and that he wakes up tomorrow feeling 100%! It must be stressful waiting for LO to arrive whe you've a sick LO at home already. Poor Cam and poor mama!

ukgirl: You need to spray your whole family with disinfectant so no one else gets sick so you can beg for that induction on Friday!! :haha: Hopefully Lucas is starting to feel better at least. Give him lots of snuggles, but don't get sick yourself too!! 

doggylover: Maybe you should take ukgirl's strategy and DTD to see if that gets baby out!! Although from your description of how weirded out Simon is by your bump, you might have to fight him for that one. lol My DH is pretty fascinated by the bump, but doesn't touch it very often. Last night he did get a glass out though to try and listed to the heartbeat again. He got a "Star Wars A-B-C" Book from my parents at our co-ed shower which I know he's just dying to read! 

Maria: Sorry to hear you're having troubles with BP! We're due pretty close to each other and I know I'm getting to the point already where I'm ready to be done with this... I don't know how some of the ladies who are futher along manage to stay sane!

AFM, I checked out the drug store on my way to work to see what was available for discounted easter goodies.... (since the bunny didn't visit my house this year! damn bunny...) I bought two little KitKat bunny bars, and two little sponge toffey bunnies. And then I bought a giant stuffed bunny for Peter. :blush: It's HUGE and sooooo soft... it will make an awesome photo prop.


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> Oh and TeAmo I added you on Instagram.
> 
> I think im just sljay. Anyone else on there can add me too! Then I can look pictures of your babies more often :haha:

Accepted! I am addicted to it. There will be lots of baby pics on there when she comes :cloud9: and for now you can coo over my beaut of a boy :) xx



Steph82 said:


> It is very played out... But ... I'm ashamed to admit... When Rob and I were first dating, I sent him a picture of a pregnancy test. In the window it said : just kidding!
> I made sure he was on the phone with me while he read it... I thought it was funny at the time... :blush:

No that's funny... its not public and between you both. I do shit like that. One of my favourite things to do is to hide in the house and jump out on OH to make him jump! He has even screamed once and oh my gosh did it make me laugh. I am cracking up now thinking about it!! :happydance:



doggylover said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> I agree doggylover, I dont find it offensive or funny either.. I would like someone to actually be telling the truth on april fools day about it that would be more fun!  X
> 
> Haha, my mil said yesterday "I won't believe you tomorrow so don't even bother telling me you are in labour" but I was thinking...what if I actually am?! Nobody would ever believe you!!Click to expand...

The boy who cried wolf syndrome! lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh shit I could have played the labour joke!!! I'm really ditzy today! lol 

when me and Aaron first started trying for a baby he didn't know much about pregnancy tests ect so I told him if one line comes up it's one baby and if 2 lines come up it's twins hahahahaha he totally believed me!!


----------



## TeAmo

hahahaah hilarious! did he shit himself?


----------



## ukgirl23

he totally did hahahaha!! I was like oh no 2 lines.. TWINS!!! hahaha... how dumb can men get?? lol xx


----------



## Steph82

Ahahhaha candy that is awesome!!!!

If rob is home before I go into labor, I would love to do the water trick (I think candy brought it up for Sarah to do??). But my worry would be, that I would be in the car and on the way to the hospital before I could mention that it was a joke lol


----------



## Steph82

I forgot to comment last week... And I think it was Kristabelle who said it... But I totally seem to be convinced that labor only starts at night! Every morning I wake up and think, well I guess no baby... Then I go to work 100% convinced that nothing can happen until 3am again :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum yay for discounted easter treats!! I am closing myself into a sterile box armed with detol as we speak!  

Steph its funny you say that! Both my labours did start at night hahaha, waters mainly go when you are relaxing or when you first stand up too  I might get Aaron with the water bottle trick just for funsies! I like to wind him up hehehe.


----------



## doggylover

Steph I'm the same, every night I go to bed and think "ooohhh maybe tonight!" Then every morning feels like a waiting game until bed time! Apparently more women do go into labour at night though, so it makes sense!

TeAmo, I loove scaring people - hiding and jumping out on my brother (who is 34...) makes him scream like a little girl. I'm trying to teach his son how to do it in a truly scary manner!!!

Readytomum: I rubbed my bump on Simons tummy today and thought he was going to pass out! I'd have to drug him before we were able to dtd (which might mean we couldn't!) and good woman for buying your own Easter goodies! After I read your post yesterday I said to Simon that he didn't get me anything, and he went bananas reminding me he'd built me a bench for the garden for me and baby when summer comes. Ooops, forgot about that one!!! He was not happy!!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> or when you first stand up too .

And cue me standing up and sitting down a thousand times a day...


----------



## TeAmo

hahaha it is really funny! I used to pretend I had gone out of the door by slamming it then hide under the bed or in a cupboard. pmsl. I havent done it for a while. The best one is scaring them as soon as they come out of the bathroom after a shower. f'in hilarious.


----------



## doggylover

Haha, my mum is so easy to scare. You can come into her house, the dogs wil bark, you open the door to the room she's in and...nothing. So anything you do next to try and announce your presence makes her jump up and squeal. Always makes me wet myself a tiny bit :haha:


----------



## Steph82

TeAmo said:


> hahaha it is really funny! I used to pretend I had gone out of the door by slamming it then hide under the bed or in a cupboard. pmsl. I havent done it for a while. The best one is scaring them as soon as they come out of the bathroom after a shower. f'in hilarious.

:rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

I dont dare jump out on Aaron in case he does it back since I saw a clip on youtube with some woman who's waters went when her daughter jumped out on her haha! Maybe now it's a good time to tell him to try to scare me as much as possible  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSreZ-rmy7g


----------



## doggylover

Simon must see this video. This could be the way forward (especially if he does it just as I stand up at night :haha:)


----------



## kirstabelle

Hello Ladies! I still haven't announced my pregnancy on FB, seriously thinking about posting a 40 week pic today :haha: I kept planning to do it and then for ages my bump wasn't big enough and then it started to get so far along that it seemed sort of weird to announce it and then it got to the point where I decided it would be more exciting to randomly post a baby picture :haha:

Yes Steph it was me who said I am waiting every night for labor and then waking up every morning disappointed and feeling like now I have no chance until night time! I'm telling you this is the worst incarnation of "Groundhog Day" ever!

Went for my second "induction" acupuncture session today. He even puts a little electric current through the more significant needles to intensify the process. Just feels like a sort of mild vibrating buzz. Baby kicks a lot during these sessions, much more than when I was just going for the non-induction ones. Maybe she is pissed at her eviction notice :haha: Sorry kid, but you can't live in there forever! They say it takes a couple of days for the acupuncture to work so I have another session tomorrow morning and I might do Wednesday as well for good measure and see what happens. Still swigging my RLT and taking the EPO as well. Also walked to and from acupuncture which is a half hour walk one way. And eating chocolate every day, of course. One of these things has to work!! I would like to DTD as well to see if that works but my DH thinks its too weird now and feels like it would be "inappropriate" :haha:. If LO is still holding out next week though I will be telling DH that holding back the prostaglandins at that point is borderline spousal abuse. I'm sure that combined with my attractive physique will seduce him at once. 

Ready to Mum, glad I am not the only one who is planning ahead for photo ops! Your big bunny sounds adorable! I am about to start knitting a little cocoon thing that I always see in pro photos and also a little chunky diaper cover just for the first pictures. I looked into doing the pro newborn photo shoot with all the adorable props and cute set ups but it was SO expensive that now I am planning to DIY. 

Glad you got your stroller sorted out too Candy. The Quinny looks nice. I used to see lots of them when we lived in NYC, so they must be good. Here everyone and their dog has an UppaBaby. I think it was subliminal peer group pressure that I have ended up with one too :haha: Their headquarters are actually just outside Boston, so maybe that's why. And I tell you if something goes wrong with my Cruz you can bet I will be beating down the door of those headquarters in person like a crazy woman!! :haha: But I returned the Sola yesterday and the little infant insert for the Cruz is due to come from Amazon on Thursday so when that gets here my stroller debacle will be over! :happydance:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Now I have visions of you waking up every hour tonight to stand up, do some squats or something, and then go back to bed. :haha: At least at that rate if LO doesn't show up tonight, you'll be too tired tomorrow to care!


----------



## ReadytoMum

TeAmo said:


> hahaha it is really funny! I used to pretend I had gone out of the door by slamming it then hide under the bed or in a cupboard. pmsl. I havent done it for a while. The best one is scaring them as soon as they come out of the bathroom after a shower. f'in hilarious.

I gave my DH a good scare the other day, and I wasn't even trying! We were at Easter mass on Sunday and I was getting lots of painful jabs in the side so I was rubbing my bump a lot trying to push the random foot back down. The choir they had singing was made up of only 4 people but they were so incredibly amazing singing in chant, that I wanted to record a little bit on my phone to show a friend who also sings. 

Apparently poor DH thought I was timing contractions though because I kept turning it over and hitting a button, and then waiting and turning it over again at regular intervals! So he was sitting there panicing thinking I'd gone into labour at Church :rofl:


----------



## soph77

Man, I'm hopeless at staying up to date!

uk, sorry that you are still in and out of hospital with bp issues. I hope you get to meet Benson soon! Have they set a date for induction if you don't stabilise soon? (sorry if I missed this info)

Doggy, you're overdue! I don't envy you right now. I am getting super impatient for my section.

Looks like I need to go and find the april fools thread for some light entertainment ;)

Both Kai and Theo have hacking coughs at the moment. Kai doesn't seem sick other than that but Theo has been sick for about a week. I took with with me to my dr appointment today because I am scared of catching a cold with a cough right before my section next week! That is the last thing I want. Dr said their chests and everything are clear and they are both on the mend so whatever they had is passing and if I havent got it by now I shoudl be fine, even if their cough continues for a few weeks. Phew!

9 days and counting til I meet my baby! Have I mentioned that we finally have a name? I can't remember if I posted that in the fb group or not. Well, we are not telling anyone until she is born but I can share here - Hazel Amity Marini. Don't worry we are aware of what her initials will be and have already nicknamed her out little ham sandwich!


----------



## doggylover

Soph :rofl: at your ham sandwich! Hazel is a beautiful name, and pretty unusual these days (over here at least) so it's a wonderful choice! :thumbup: 9 days isn't long to wait at all, hoping it flies in for you. As also hope the boys are feeling better by then, last thing you want is a house full of sick boys and a newborn little lady! 

Readytomum: :haha: your poor dh! I can imagine he sat the whole way through Mass praying "please don't let her have Peter right now...please not right now!" He probably didnt hear a word of what was happening.

Sooo remember I said I was washing my curtains? Yeah, be care ful if you follow in my footsteps. They SHRANK. On a 30C wash and air dried :wacko: but the lining did not shrink...so we are into a world of problems now with that.

This is roughly what my face looks like at the minute, and getting worse every day..
https://iosapps.com/download.php?s=512&id=5130


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Sooo remember I said I was washing my curtains? Yeah, be care ful if you follow in my footsteps. They SHRANK. On a 30C wash and air dried :wacko: but the lining did not shrink...so we are into a world of problems now with that.
> 
> This is roughly what my face looks like at the minute, and getting worse every day..
> https://iosapps.com/download.php?s=512&id=5130

Been there! Always wash curtains in COLD!!! :cry:

Silly bones, you don't look like that! But the pic is sooo funny reminds me of young and fat Schmidt from New Girl, do you watch it?
https://c323254.r54.cf1.rackcdn.com/1351201205.jpg


----------



## lily28

*Ready to Mum*!!! Yay on full term hun!~!


----------



## doggylover

Don't watch New Girl lily, but that pic pretty much sums me up :haha: I told dh to put them on our coldest wash...I blame him for all curtain issues now :haha: 
That said, the curtains do really look much cleaner now! And they were actually a tad long before!


----------



## ukgirl23

goooood morning ladies :) 

soph they send me in plan to induce me next day then send me home after an hour saying my bp has gone down so its ok now :/ lol xx
sorry to hear you have a poorly boy too :( glad it is passing and I love the name Hazel!! Are you nervoua or excited for your section eeeeekkk getting so close! xx

doggylover Ive done the whole curtain shrinking thing haha.. actually reading your post makes me want to get up and spring clean the whole flat so that is my plan for today now lol xx

Your post reminds me of what we were saying about Benson being a chunk already weighing so much.. Aaron is naturally ginger but it got darker over the years.. I love his colouring but there are parts of hair which are actually orange so we joked about Benson coming out looking like fat ******* from Austin Powers with a chicken wing under his man boob hahahaha.. we are allowed to say that stuff as his parents :p haha

I hope your face goes back to normal right after birth.. Im going to look like a deflated balloon! haha


----------



## Maria1234

Morning everyone and thanks for all the replys reg my bp issues! Got a check up tomorrow and going mad at home cleaning just incase they keep me in, but in all reality just think I'm panicking abit as I like to be in control lol... 
I was laughing about the srinking curtains as the same thing has just happened to my friend.. Reg all the little ones that are under the weather at the mo, hope they are feeling better soon...
Reg going into labour at night I think there is some truth in it, although my waters broke at 6pm but I had already just an hour earlier been admited for induction so maybe it was the shock that made them go ha.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, you are a complete tool :rofl:! Your face does NOT look like that!:^o I'm sure of it :winkwink:. BTW, I just watched your Nephews video on FB and am in love :thumbup:. He is super duper cute!! Nothing sweeter, then hearing little babies and kids laugh!
I also complete suppressed that you lovely ladies all speak with an English Accent! I have a sick obsession with with English accents, so dont ever let me meet your OH :haha:. I sound like a cows (had to use it :haha:) comparatively! If you say something rude with an English accent, it still always sounds proper lol. Oh man, I so wish I could adopt the accent lol

OMG Candy, can you imagine Benson smuggling out some food from the womb! :rofl: As soon as you put him in the crib, you see him digging for food and chowing down :haha:
I dont think he will be as big as they expect. You dont look big at all!!! 

Maria, your waters going because of shock :-k, that would confirm our scare theory!! I see another labor induction plan coming up :haha:

Soph, he name Hazel is beautiful :flower:. 9 days and counting! :thumbup:

ReadytoMum, Your poor husband :haha:. At least he was paying attention :thumbup:. Mine would have sat there obliviously and complained that I was on the phone ahahaha

Kristabelle, I cant believe your acupuncture is not evicting LO. Wednesday to top it off, will do the trick! for sure :thumbup::toothpick:


----------



## liams_mom

Just a quip, I have added a few of you to my instagram! My name on there is clever_accident if you'd like to add me and want to see my adventurous and entertaining life in pictures :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Soph: I love the name Hazel! It's not a very popular name choice over here either. (Which I consider to be a good thing! Just look at how many Sarah's there are on this thread! :dohh:) Also, I have hazel coloured eyes... so maybe I'm a little biased. I hope your LO and your young man are feeling better soon!! All these bugs going around right now it seems. 

doggylover: Oh no on shrinking the curtains! Hopefully they still hang ok without looking too funny and bunched up. That's the sort of thing that would happen to me if I were to wash them... which just confirms my suspicions that it's not a good idea!

Steph: I've tried to imagine before what everyone's voices sounds like based on where they're from. I also love accents! I have family in England still so I would say I'm some-what used to that accent, but I LOVE Irish accents. Then I saw a pic of doggylover's DH and melted a little. :haha: (He might be super squeamish DL, but he's damn handsome! lol) 

ukgirl: how's lucas doing today? Hopefully he's feeling a little bit better at least. I'm so jealous that so many of you ladies have an idea of how big your LO is... I don't get any extra scans or anything to tell how big my LO is so I have no idea. Baby could be a mammoth and I'd never know it! 

AFM, as Lily said, today is 37 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance:

I am officially 'full term' now!! Yipppeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> Soph: I love the name Hazel! It's not a very popular name choice over here either. (Which I consider to be a good thing! Just look at how many Sarah's there are on this thread! :dohh:) Also, I have hazel coloured eyes... so maybe I'm a little biased. I hope your LO and your young man are feeling better soon!! All these bugs going around right now it seems.
> 
> doggylover: Oh no on shrinking the curtains! Hopefully they still hang ok without looking too funny and bunched up. That's the sort of thing that would happen to me if I were to wash them... which just confirms my suspicions that it's not a good idea!
> 
> Steph: I've tried to imagine before what everyone's voices sounds like based on where they're from. I also love accents! I have family in England still so I would say I'm some-what used to that accent, but I LOVE Irish accents. Then I saw a pic of doggylover's DH and melted a little. :haha: (He might be super squeamish DL, but he's damn handsome! lol)
> 
> ukgirl: how's lucas doing today? Hopefully he's feeling a little bit better at least. I'm so jealous that so many of you ladies have an idea of how big your LO is... I don't get any extra scans or anything to tell how big my LO is so I have no idea. Baby could be a mammoth and I'd never know it!
> 
> AFM, as Lily said, today is 37 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am officially 'full term' now!! Yipppeeee!!!!!!

Congrats on 37 weeks :hugs:!!!
I'm sure LO will NOT be a mammoth lol :winkwink:. As much as I want to know the size, I really don't! Right now, I can pretend that Grayson will fit into all his NB clothes :haha:... In reality, I will probably have to cut all the feet out, to accommodate for my large mutant child :rofl:


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats ladies on 37 weeks! 

Oh DL I am sure your face looks nothing like that! Allen was playing with my neck the other day and said I have CUTE neck rolls! Omg! 

Soph that is a very lovely name! I have exaxtly 7 days till my c-section and am getting a bit nervous! My 3 were all close and now with the 7 year age gap I have realized how much I have changed with my patience! 

Steph lol I had dreams of her barely fitting into her NB clothes that all went out the window last week! My son is obsessed with the Boston accent and can actually sound like he is from Boston more than a southerner like his ol Mom. Lol 

Candy that picture you posted was so darling! I had Landon pack his bag last night of games and things to do while sitting at the hospital. I even wrote out his rules for his Grandma who will be keeping him and a note to his teacher so she will be able to bare with him next week. I know I have been saying I am ready but now I think I am nervous and unsure of how ready I really am!


----------



## ukgirl23

Happy 37 weeks to those of you who are there!! <3 xx

Thanks Mommabrown, I love how he climbs into bed with me when Aaron is at work and talks to me about random stuff, he's such a gorgeous boy, but I'm not bias  It's good that you are all prepared! I am still trying to finish last little bits and stay on top of the housework which isn't easy with 2 children (tornadoes) home from school for 2 weeks :haha: packing a bag for hima nd rules for grandma is a brill idea! I'm sure last minute nerves are totally normal, nerves help me prepare for the big stuff! 

DL I also loved your nephew's video hehe, he's a gorgeous little boy too! I love how when he got hit in the head, he carried on laughing and found it very funny! Simon is going to be a good daddy you can tell! Thanks to you I washed my curtains today... then I couldn't stop!! I washed the whole bedroom and kitchen, I've just sat down for lunch then I'm off to finish the other rooms!! I was actually on my hands and knees scrubbing skirtingboards just now hahaha!! HELP!!


----------



## doggylover

So wait...everyone knew curtains shrink but nobody warned me?! Thanks a lot! [-([-( lol! 

So yes, readytomum- do not under any circumstances follow my lead! Your curtains are fine the way they are - my other curtains shall remain stinkingly dirty for the rest of time!! And yay yay for full term!! And :rofl: about Simon being good looking!! I'll not tell him you said that or his big old head wouldn't fit through the front door!

Candy: haha benson will not be anything like fat ******* in Austin powers! Poor kid - his parents are already so mean to him and he isn't even here! I sincerely hope your curtains haven't shrunk! If they have, I apologise as I definitely feel like its my fault! I finally finished everything on my cleaning list - I was also on my hands and knees and I am way too big for that now! Thought I'd never get back up! And yeah, Jacob likes a good bit of rough and tumble, a smack or two round the head, a wallop off the floor etc just makes him laugh! He's so sweet (when he's in a good mood!) how is Lucas today?

Steph, my face seriously does look like that! Not as ruggedly handsome I'll admit though! That video of Jacob makes me laugh every time I watch it. His little laugh has become so infectious, he is hilarious, and he finds Simon absolutely the funniest person on the planet! Simon does have a great English accent it has to be said. I always think he sounds quite posh. A world away from me and my family with our northern Irish horrors of accents!
I think you and rob should speak solely in English accents once Grayson arrives and rear him with one!!! :haha:

Mommabrown: sounds like you are über prepared for next week! Is Landon going to be with you and dh most of the time at the hospital? And then going to grandma at night? And at least your neck rolls are cute:haha: that's something at least! My second, third and fourth chins have never been described as such!


----------



## Mommabrown

OH goodness out for 2 weeks! That is definately a hand full! Allen has been very helpful with keeping everything picked up and in order so it will be easier on me. He isn't nervous at all and is such a help around the house. Last thing I have to do is sweep and mop all the floors today! And I don't blame ya for being biased! I am the same way with my kiddos! Landon used to crawl in bed with me but now he leaves me alone and lets me rest! Lol


----------



## TeAmo

doggylover said:


> Haha, my mum is so easy to scare. You can come into her house, the dogs wil bark, you open the door to the room she's in and...nothing. So anything you do next to try and announce your presence makes her jump up and squeal. Always makes me wet myself a tiny bit :haha:

pmsl!!! My mom does this sometimes. :coffee: Cracks me up. I know I am going to scare her by making another move and she always says 'SHIIIT!'



ReadytoMum said:


> TeAmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha it is really funny! I used to pretend I had gone out of the door by slamming it then hide under the bed or in a cupboard. pmsl. I havent done it for a while. The best one is scaring them as soon as they come out of the bathroom after a shower. f'in hilarious.
> 
> I gave my DH a good scare the other day, and I wasn't even trying! We were at Easter mass on Sunday and I was getting lots of painful jabs in the side so I was rubbing my bump a lot trying to push the random foot back down. The choir they had singing was made up of only 4 people but they were so incredibly amazing singing in chant, that I wanted to record a little bit on my phone to show a friend who also sings.
> 
> Apparently poor DH thought I was timing contractions though because I kept turning it over and hitting a button, and then waiting and turning it over again at regular intervals! So he was sitting there panicing thinking I'd gone into labour at Church :rofl:Click to expand...

 HEHEHE You could have carried that one on if only you'de known! :happydance:



soph77 said:


> 9 days and counting til I meet my baby! Have I mentioned that we finally have a name? I can't remember if I posted that in the fb group or not. Well, we are not telling anyone until she is born but I can share here - Hazel Amity Marini. Don't worry we are aware of what her initials will be and have already nicknamed her out little ham sandwich!

Aww not long at all!!!!! 9 days til my due date so I will be thinking of you while I am going overdue! hahah. Lovely name. 




lily28 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> This is roughly what my face looks like at the minute, and getting worse every day..
> https://iosapps.com/download.php?s=512&id=5130
> 
> hahahaha You look like a man?
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, you are a complete tool :rofl:! Your face does NOT look like that!:^o I'm sure of it :winkwink:. BTW, I just watched your Nephews video on FB and am in love :thumbup:. He is super duper cute!! Nothing sweeter, then hearing little babies and kids laugh!
> I also complete suppressed that you lovely ladies all speak with an English Accent! I have a sick obsession with with English accents, so dont ever let me meet your OH :haha:. I sound like a cows (had to use it :haha:) comparatively! If you say something rude with an English accent, it still always sounds proper lol. Oh man, I so wish I could adopt the accent lolClick to expand...
> 
> ROFL re english accent. Mine changed from Canadian to English when I moved here and I can 100% say when we swear it does not sound proper! haha
> 
> 
> 
> ReadytoMum said:
> 
> 
> AFM, as Lily said, today is 37 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am officially 'full term' now!! Yipppeeee!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Mommabrown

doggylover said:


> So wait...everyone knew curtains shrink but nobody warned me?! Thanks a lot! [-([-( lol!
> 
> So yes, readytomum- do not under any circumstances follow my lead! Your curtains are fine the way they are - my other curtains shall remain stinkingly dirty for the rest of time!! And yay yay for full term!! And :rofl: about Simon beg good looking!! I'll not tell him you said that or his big old head wouldn't fit through the front door!
> 
> Candy: haha benson will not be anything like fat ******* in Austin powers! Poor kid - his parents are already so mean to him and he isn't even here! I sincerely hope your curtains haven't shrunk! If they have, I apologise as I definitely feel like its my fault! I finally finished everything on my cleaning list - I was also on my hands and knees and I am way too big for that now! Thought I'd never get back up! And yeah, Jacob likes a good bit of rough and tumble, a smack or two round the head, a wallop off the floor etc just makes him laugh! He's so sweet (when he's in a good mood!) how is Lucas today?
> 
> Steph, my face seriously does look like that! Not as ruggedly handsome I'll admit though! That video of Jacob makes me laugh every time I watch it. His little laugh has become so infectious, he is hilarious, and he finds Simon absolutely the funniest person on the planet! Simon does have a great English accent it has to be said. I always think he sounds quite posh. A world away from me and my family with our northern Irish horrors of accents!
> I think you and rob should speak solely in English accents once Grayson arrives and rear him with one!!! :haha:
> 
> Mommabrown: sounds like you are über prepared for next week! Is Landon going to be with you and dh most of the time at the hospital? And then going to grandma at night? And at least your neck rolls are cute:haha: that's something at least! My second, third and fourth chins have never been described as such!

No he is only going to be there the morning of her birth. I don't think he could handle sitting in the Hospital that long. He would have the place tore down! Lol he will be with Grandma for 2 days and he will love every bit of it because Grandma spoils him rotten! 

Allen probably only calls them cute because i am so damned hormonal i go from crying to laughing to being mad and then crazy!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: The video of Jacob really is awesome. I wish we would have gotten one of Sam while he was here. When we was with us the first night for dinner he was laughing like a mad man, head thrown back and everything (for no apparent reason? :shrug:) and it was the funniest thing ever. Little laughs are totally contagious. Also, at least Simon has a nice small head to begin with... my DH has a huge head, and the more I think about it the more worrying it is! :haha:

TeAmo: I know right?! A perfect opportunity wasted. :rofl: 

Steph: I kind of like not knowing too... because that way I can imagine Peter fitting into all the itty bitty clothes we have which are suuuuuper cute! lol Maybe if we're lucky he'll get to wear them once before he grows out of them. :haha: I also spend a lot of time wondering whether he'll have any hair when he's born and what colour it will be.... (and what colour it will eventually end up!) DH is quite fair, and I'm rather dark but we also have some hidden ginger genes that I'm secretly hoping might pop up. :blush:

mommabrown: You sound like you're all set and ready to go!! You've obviously done this before. Cheater. :winkwink: I'm sure Landon will have a wonderful time hanging out with Grandma, Grandma's are the best! 

Also... who was it that was cleaning the skirting boards etc on their hands and knees??! Crazy woman! lol Although apparently being on all fours is a good way to get things going... so maybe you'll end up with a clean house and a baby today!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hello my lovely ladies,

First of i would like to thank everyone for posting back to the girls on here for me very much appreciated it. My phone was being gay and wouldnt let me assess this site on my phone at the hospital :( so i apologies lol. 

Anyways here a birth story for you all lol :)

Friday even i was just about to stand up and go pee after watching eastenders as you do lol. As i stood up this gush of liquid came running down and i said to Ryan ( i think i just wet myself but im not sure it was even pee) so i wobble to the loo. (If my waters, no pee oh crap) lol He rang his mum and i rang my mum while sitting on the loo. My plug was coming out as i wipe also. I was leaking quite alot of fluid which was still going as i got to hospital. Ryan rand the hospital up for me as i couldnt get out from being stuck inthe toilet and was told to come right now. We waited for his mum to pick us up which was just after 9 i think it was. 
We picked up my mum and then headed to the hospital.

I was having contractions about a mind after my waters went and each one was getting stronger and they were coming closer together to.

We arrived at the hospital and i struggle to get out the chair as i was still leaking fluid i can to take a toilet with me so i didnt soak the car. 

Waited for about 15-20 mins before getting seen as i stood up to follow the lady i had another big gush :( got to the loo and i had to pee into a bowl for them to check it :S lol my pj's were completely soaking (also should mention that i had changed my underwear like 3 times before leaving the house. My first pair of pjs were soaked so i put leggins on they were soaked :( so another pair pjs to the hosp lol).

Was then taking into another room to have my cervix checked and she felt around my bump. She said that paige was lying in breech position and was going to get someone else to check also as i told her about my 36 weeks app and my midwife noting it down as she was head down still :s i then got a scan to get her position and it was right she was breech. Heading back to the room i was in i was having a very strong contraction and could barely move. When my cervix was checked i was 2cm (i forgot to say this first) we waited in the room for a bit as i was still contracting strong, was giving pain killers which never kick in. I was then told id have to have a section and they told me what was going to happen etc. I had little cry to myself was i was scared to hell of having a section....

Some guy came in and told me what was going to happen when i got up there and how much longer i had to wait until they were prep up. Was about 10-15 mins later before we were taking up stairs. Have to say once my back gown came off all my modest went out the window :|. 

I was put on a bench for the to put the epidural in my back. was little sore as you have you have you back arched right and i was trying not to focus on my contractions at the same time. 


[Baby woke up lol so its taking extra 40 odd mins to get this post finished]

Finally after getting those jags in my back and helped to lay down and wired up to machines. My op started.

By 00.10am Paige was born into the world 30th March 2013 weighing in at 6lb 10oz (midwife said she'd weight 8 pound something lol)

Took ages to stitch me back together and we were off to a on site thing as they could get my heartrate monitor right through the op so i was hook to a monitor for a while before being taking of onto a labor ward. 

Last few days have been a total blur but it was worth it. although on the 3rd i was really constipated and felt like crap and had mention to the midwife about going to the loo so much i did had some diarrhea so i was moved into a single room with a toliet attached. Felt like i had a virus because they had to wash there hands coming in and out or the room and wear a apron to. they thought it could have been something else but im glad it wasnt. was hard to go to the loo with a baby and no one to watch her lol most of the time it was gas trapped lol but it was super on comfy. 

Glad im home now, Paige is a handful but i wouldnt change her for the world. 

Hope the rest of the babies make there way into the world very soon for you ladies. xxxx
 



Attached Files:







908278_10200797716002237_1815934987_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









few hours old.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









Paige 3.4.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4









Paige 4.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









Paige day 3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ukgirl23

wow cherrybump what a lovely birth story! What a rush too! I'm glad you are both doing really well, Paige is beautiful <3 xxx 

Steph I know for sure this baby takes after his dad so he'll have eaten me out of house and home before he's a year! lol xx

DL and readytomum, he's looking much better today, he hasn't been sick since sunday so I'm hoping thats the end now, he had an upset tummy yesterday but he's getting his appetite back slowly now :) 

oh gosh I'm a nightmare today, everything has to be tidy and perfect, I threw a bitch fit because Sainsburys didn't have the mop I wanted ... Poor Aaron was glad to go back to work! I don't know what's wrong with me I feel like I have PMS!


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun. I cant believe just how fast it did go lol. My little brother has popped over to take some piks of her lol and he's now suck on the couch as she is sleeping on him


----------



## ukgirl23

haha take advantage of that and jump in the shower!  xx


----------



## Steph82

Cherry thank you for the update! The great thing about your story... You had no time to think :winkwink:
Glad you guys are home and feeling well!

Candy, I'm with you on the PMS lol. Like I mentioned yesterday, I have been a raging bitch ahahah. When talking to Rob on the phone yesterday, I had a small breakdown... Told him that I felt super stressed about the birth because I was trying to accommodate everyone's needs (sister in town from Seattle, grandma in town from Germany, rob being home in time and being able to go to his best friends wedding in Saturday)! I was trying to find a good induction date to suit everyone and it was making me so upset! So he finally calmed me down and told me just to not worry about everyone else and let baby decide! I feel much better today!! :thumbup: I am done worrying about everyone else and just going to let things happen naturally! 

Sarah, rob and I can barely manage decent English in our accent :rofl: ... If we tried to change things around, our poor child would turn out a mute ahahah

Mommabrown, I may or may not have grown an extra chin over the past 2 months lmao! Rob is not home to comment, but I am certain that cute would NOT be his choice of words... :haha:... Granted, he is a very slow learner, so he would not realize the damage he was doing, until it was too late :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

Awwww Steph, Rob is right, let the baby decide, he's such a sweetie! I'm glad you are feeling better about everything today, I'm also a bit annoyed with family, my uncle and his wife are ignoring me because I told them off for calling Connie fat, my other uncle has followed them and is also ignoring me. Then Aaron's mum started talking about building a house for us opposite theirs and commenting on how she's going to be camping outside the hospital when LO is born! I know she means well but she's pissing me off, she was trying to be the first to see the baby too I told Aaron the only people who matter to me are Connie and Lucas, they will meet Ben first! He agrees which is good :D Do you have an induction date? xx

I'm having huge contractions today... I think all that cleaning and washing the kitchen floor on my hands and knees might have triggered something, these feel like the real deal :/


----------



## Steph82

Isn't it funny, how we can get so worked up over family?? Reality is... We need to not worry about it! If they are ignoring you... Great!! A few less people for you to worry about :thumbup:
I can't believe your having contractions!!!! Eeekkkk... Now that Lucas is feeling better... Bring on baby Benson!!!!!! It's time for another boy anyway :winkwink:

I'm waiting at the docs right now. I was going to ask we for an induction but now decided not to!!! Just excited to see if there has been any progress.

Keep us updated on the contractions! Since I am still convinced that I will miss labor :rofl:, I keep imagining that my AF cramps are contractions ahahahaha


----------



## Cherrybump

I would but he's now gone lol. Im just little worried now as my scar is bleeding a little bit. I guess im not meant to move around so much and ive gone and over did it :| rang mum since she had a section with my brother she said it will be ok but just let midwife to check it tomorrow. Was pannicking about it i had a pad thing covering it so i didnt rub it or anything but i guess i shouldnt have put it on :| 

Im not good with cut and stuff lol so looks like i need to relax and let ryan take over but makes me feel pretty useless sitting about..


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks steph xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

steph they are dying off now, good thing too as Lucas just puked again.. I'm getting fed up lol.. Good Luck at your appointment I hope you are 10 cms and ready to push! haha! xx

Cherrybump I think it'll be okay just sit down now and relax a bit and let the air get to it so it can dry out a bit xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Cherry! She is lovely... but is she flipping us all the bird in picture 5?! :haha: What a monkey flipping around like that right before labor! Glad you are both safe and sound at home now, you lucky thing!

Yes Steph let me know about your/ my progress :haha: I have my MW appt on Thursday and at that one I can have an internal exam if I want one. I sort of want one to see what is happening but I also don't want to be disappointed when she says absolutely nothing is happening. :growlmad: Was just whining to DH about how I want some sort of sign that something, anything is happening!!

I was in a shocker of a mood yesterday after acupuncture. It was a good thing I was home alone! I was feeling really good this morning as I swear something happened last night and LO seemed way lower or something and I felt like that was a sign. But then she climbed back into my ribcage at acupuncture. :dohh: Ugh... this is not how this works baby! Did a mega acupuncture session today with more points and additional electric current things. He said we should take a day off tomorrow at least and then I should call him and we'll do some more towards the end of the week if she still hasn't budged. 

Candy please send me some of your contractions. I am even willing to take sore ones now!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and today is my official hospital due date. So after today everyone else will think I am late, which is even more annoying than actually being late I think :growlmad:


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry Lucas is still sick Candy :( Poor thing


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i though that to lol. I couldnt help myself but laugh xx


----------



## kirstabelle

I laughed too when I noticed it. Cheeky lil baby!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cherrybump is it blood blood or like a clearish blood. It is normal to leaking from the incision and make sure when you take your shower you let the water and soap run over it for a few good minutes. It will help keep down infection. Do you not have steri-strips over it? 
How are you feeling?? 


Steph hopefully the DR will just talk with you about all your options to get things rolling for you. I hate my family.. they expect everyone to cater to their needs even though i am the one having the baby. My parents won't even help out with the kids. My MIL has been a god send and i don't know what i would do with out her or my middle sister. Oh and Allen has been through this pregnancy stuff with me before and he knows how sensitive i am so he chooses his words very wisely!! 

Kristabelle hopefully you will have something happening! And tell them that baby has decided to take up permanent residence in your womb and will come out when it's ready! lol

Candy you keep it up cleaning like this and eventually you will go into the full blown deal! Poor little Lucas being sick. I hope he gets over this soon. Landon was trying to go outside and play in the rain and i flipped out and told him NO because he will get sick and then the baby will get sick...he looks at me and starts crying NO i don't want her to die!!! Crazy kid...don't even know where he got the idea she was going to die at!!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown thats so sweet!! lol Landon is lovely! I am tired again now so no more cleaning for me lol. Lucas asked me earlier why I had taken the curtain down to wash and I told him so that Benson doesn't get sick when he's here, and he thought Benson would die too haha.. crazy kids!


----------



## Cherrybump

Em on the pad its clear a thin dark line :|.. ive put a tena lady pad over it for it and while get midwife to check it tomorrow. I did the washing early so mines things i may have pulled it a little. I also had made 2 bottles of milk while holding paige to. 

I was going to breastfeed but this baby girl as one strong suck lol and it was so hard my boobs are huge right now and trying to hold my boob in place which she feed as trying so i gave in to the bottle. plus when the midwife helped me express some colostrum there was hardly anything there or nothing at all. So i which to milk and she is taking that much better getting a better feed from it.


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah pulling and stretching will make it bleed a little. It is so hard to not pull stitches in those first few days. With my c-sections i always had a problem with my colostrum coming in later than the first few days, but with this pregnancy i am already leaking milk and can hand express it out! So hopefully it will stay like that and i can BF. Don't worry about her not BF either as long as she is eating and healthy that is all that matters! 

HAHAHAHAHA Candy they are so funny!! I don't know where they get this crazy notion at that they will die! You should have seen his face when i was talking to him about BF! He went around telling everyone for a week that his baby sister was gonna drink from my nipples like puppies do! HAHAHA I love that kid.


----------



## Steph82

Omg Candy and Mommabrown... Dying and drinking from the nipple like a puppy :rofl:. Kids are soo funny! You guys should write this down somewhere as speech material for special occasions ahahah

Kristabelle, rest assured "we" are not in labor yet :shrug:. I don't understand why the doctor laughs when I tell her that I won't feel contractions and wot know I'm in labor until he's crowning ?!? :haha:

The good news is... I am now 3cm dilated and still at -1 station, 95%effaced and soft. The bad news... It tells me nothing ahahaha 
My doctor does not want me to go over my due date past 1 week, so we decide on Monday morning as our induction day :happydance:. If Grayson does not come before then, his bday will be April 8th :thumbup:
Funny thing is, now I feel totally relieved because I know he will not stay there forever lol
I have to go back in tomorrow for a growth and fluid scan. 

Candy, I can't believe Lucas got sick again... Did he maybe just eat too much chocolate?


----------



## ukgirl23

yay steph thats great news about your appointment!! 

no he has only had half a ham sandwhich today and some cereal.. if he pukes again tomorrow I will be taking him back to the gp. :( poorly boy xx


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> ... my DH has a huge head, and the more I think about it the more worrying it is! :haha:

:rofl: lets hope Peters head is more like yours than dh's then! Otherwise...I dread to think!!!

Candy sounds like some major nesting to me!! Maybe Benson is getting ready to make his appearance! Poor Lucas still feeling unwell :( 

Cherry: :dance: so glad to hear all is well with Paige and yourself, despite a few issues. And she is just GORGEOUS! You are mumma to a beautiful little girl! Make sure you take it easy and enjoy these early days with your young lady. Congratulations again!

Mommabrown: oh if Landons grandma is anything like my mum, he won't want to go home after two days at her house! Spoilt rotten no doubt! 
And oh bless him being so sweet about not wanting the baby getting sick!! What a little sweetheart!

Kirstabelle: so zinging the baby out didnt work yet?! Fingers crossed shes just an easy going girl and will decide she actually wants to be zapped out of there sometime before the end of the week!

Steph: sounds like Grayson is getting ready to evict himself with all those vital cervix statistics! (Which is one of the weirdest things I've ever said!) :dance: for him being here latest next Monday! That's so exciting! But grrr I will STILL be pregnant when you have your gorgeous little man! I'm jealous :haha: 

Afm: please pray that my sweep tomorrow works and evicts this baby!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Woohoo we will still maybe keep the boy girl pattern Steph if Grayson is born the 8th and Emmaleigh will for sure be here the 9th! It sounds pretty promising that he may come before the 8th though!!

DL prayers coming for the sweep to be the straw that breaks you water bahahahaha!!! Thanks Landon is quite the lil feller. I am proud he is going to be a big brother to Emmaleigh. I know he will take good care of her.


----------



## kirstabelle

So the way I'm hearing it is that in less than a week practically everybody's babies are coming except mine?!

So jealous of everyone with real dates!! Bah! I will be the only one pregnant forever :cry:

Fingers crossed for your sweep DL! And hope your fluid and growth scan goes well too Steph, although I'm sure it will. Your cervix sounds very ready to evict Grayson... get a move on cervix! What are you waiting for?! :haha: My LO probably has my cervix bricked up with the mucus equivalent of cement and is laughing at me in there as she hangs upside down from my rib cage like a bat. *sigh*


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> : My LO probably has my cervix bricked up with the mucus equivalent of cement and is laughing at me in there as she hangs upside down from my rib cage like a bat. *sigh*

:rofl: what an image!!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

^^^^ I am with DL. Rofl!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> : My LO probably has my cervix bricked up with the mucus equivalent of cement and is laughing at me in there as she hangs upside down from my rib cage like a bat. *sigh*
> 
> :rofl: what an image!!!!!Click to expand...

Bwahahaha I'm with DL... Awesome image!!!!! Have you tried the chocolate taped to the thigh trick??? That will get her out! Sarah, same goes for you :thumbup: (since your having a girl)!

After I told my doctor about that failed induction attempt last week she said something that made SOOO much sense... Of course it didn't work... Grayson is a boy :dohh:. Chocolate only works for girls :haha:. For the boys, the doctor said to tape a steak there... That will do the trick!
Since she is a medical professional, we must trust her judgement :coffee:

I'm calling that all you "non date setters" will rush your baby's out before next week :haha:.... Just to mess with our nice pattern :rofl: 
Sarah, when you get your sweep, they will tell you where you are at right???


----------



## doggylover

I guess so, since they'll be up there poking about anyway! :haha: because yeah, none of us UK ladies routinely get to find out, so I'll be interested to know. I'm hoping its somewhat similar to you - but probably more like 0cm and 0%! 

Since I am :yellow: maybe I should tape steak to one thigh and chocolate to the other?!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> I guess so, since they'll be up there poking about anyway! :haha: because yeah, none of us UK ladies routinely get to find out, so I'll be interested to know. I'm hoping its somewhat similar to you - but probably more like 0cm and 0%!
> 
> Since I am :yellow: maybe I should tape steak to one thigh and chocolate to the other?!

Great idea :thumbup:
Fool proof!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Don't worry Kirstabelle. I'll be pregnant forever, too.

Steph -- Exciting to have a date!

I was back to 2cm dilated and 75% effaced yesterday, at least. And today I've been having bloody show & losing bits of plug. But that happened to me 2.5 weeks before I was induced with Maisie so it also means nothing. :dohh:


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Little Spy, hope it means something! It sounds so positive. Unlike me and my zero signs and symptoms of labor. 

I think my LO is too sneaky to fall for the chocolate thigh trick. She knows she can already get copious amounts of umbilical chocolate AND stay in her jacuzzi. Probably a better tactic would be for me to stop feeding her chocolate via the placenta so that she has to come out and get it. But we all know me giving up chocolate is not an option at this stage in the game. I hear LO snickering from here. She knows it too. 

Back to my sock knitting!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Don't worry Kirstabelle. I'll be pregnant forever, too.
> 
> Steph -- Exciting to have a date!
> 
> I was back to 2cm dilated and 75% effaced yesterday, at least. And today I've been having bloody show & losing bits of plug. But that happened to me 2.5 weeks before I was induced with Maisie so it also means nothing. :dohh:

I was at 2cm for 2 weeks as well.... super disappointing. But like my doctor said: It really means nothing either way lol

Now the fact that you are having bloody show :thumbup:... that means contractions are near?? It must!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I love you ladies and your theorys haha!! I would rather not stick a steak to my leg though.. I have my own theory.. based on my cycle lengths rather than dates.. each cycle is 30 days so I should be giving birth on the 4th which is thursday I think :D we shall see if Im right :p If Im wrong my next cycle is 30 after that in which case I will need to be induced... if I dont convince my midwife friday to induce me next week.. 

Im still contracting but not so strong now. 

dont worry about dialating or contraction or not showing any signs... I contracted with Connie for days before they ramped up enouh and then I was only 1cm it took ages to get to 4cm then my labour flew by.. I didnt have a show or plug loss with Connie or Lucas... with Lucas I had no contractions no show no plug nothing... got up in the night to pee and my waters went with a pop... he had really long nails when he was born I suspect he done it lol. 

yes so dont worry no signs doesnt mean youre not as close as people who have signs and us who have signs are no closer either... unless your waters go or youre crippled with pain its pretty much fair game.. ;) 

did anyone else watch 16 kids and counting tonight? that little boy spitting in his dads face 4 times made me feel sick!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

If you think you're going to be pregnant forever Kristabelle... then I'll REALLY be pregnant forever!! You're two weeks ahead of me!

:rofl: at the bat comment!! I thought LO had finally started to drop because my hips were getting extra stiff and I felt that foot jabbing in a little lower on my side than usual, but sadly I don't think he actually has.

AFM, today was a crappy and frustrating day!! ARRGGGGGHHHH! I'm so ready to lose it. :nope: I had to track down my professor in person today because he's been ignoring my e-mails and avoiding me, even though he's the person responsible/in charge of my two upcoming exams. So the first one is still scheduled for next Tuesday the 9th... but because he's be such an *#&@ and hasn't gotten the things done that he should of, the second one had to be pushed back and is now on the 15th! :growlmad: So my 'mat leave' from school won't start till the 16th now, and I'll be doing an oral exam 10 days before my due date! :gun: 

It also means that I'll need to edit the 6 short papers tomorrow if he actually sends them back to me tonight like he's supposed to, so instead of focusing on preparing for my exam on Tuesday which I'm freaking out about, I need to stop and switch to edit these #*$&# papers first because the second exam is supposed to be TWO WEEKS after these edited papers are returned to the examiners, but because he's waited so long to decide to look at them, there is no option to have 2 weeks. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

MEN!!

If this was a female professor this would have NEVER happened. Knowing my luck LO will come early now and muck-up the already screwed up situation even more. :nope:


----------



## Steph82

Awe ReadytoMum, so sorry you have to deal with this now!! I think you are very brave to be taking these exams as it is... Now things are even more cramped :growlmad:. Good thing... you seem to have an abundance of super mom energy!!! If anyone can do it... its you!!!!

I swear, Grayson is doing handstand pushups tonight. Between feeling like he is pushing himself out and various (yes... there must be more then two :wacko:) feet in and around my ribs... I need him to stop growing ahahaha


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry your professor is so frustrating! I agree with Steph that you are very brave to be dealing with all this right now. I hope it gets sorted out for you!

Candy I just did the math with your theory and my own dates... which is sort of impossible as my cycle length was not always regular so just used the average, and it makes me due last Sunday... so I am already two days late! Bah!


----------



## stmw

Heya ladies, just a quick update as I dont know when Ill be able to get on here again.

Ive been having 'pains' since 7pm last night - they have kept me awake - every 10 minutes, every 7, and now every 4 or 5 minutes - only lasting 30-40 seconds at the minute but I think theyre doing something.

Also had a bloody show which is odd as I didnt have this with DD! Wish me luck!! Ill update as soon as I can or you may see a message from my brother or whoever on facebook. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Stmw good luck! I hope this means miss Lexi is on the way and she arrives safe and sound.

Candy, get out of here with your actual scientific methods of getting babies out :haha: we aren't into that...speculation and insane methods are more our cup of tea! I saw 16 kids. That kid kicked and spat at his dad with NO consequence. The dad didnt do anything. No wonder he got spat at...

Readytomum :growlmad: :gun: your professor sounds like a total tool. How could he let things get so messed up knowing how heavily pregnant you are. Men indeed. 

I think I might be having twins and nobody has noticed yet. Either that or, like Grayson, my baby has more than two feet and two arms, because it seems impossible to me that it could be doing the movements that it is if it is a regular baby. Ether that or the limbs are all in the wrong place.

So...at 6.15 one of the dogs started barking her aggressive bark (yes, I know the difference :haha:) so I thought I should come and see what was happening (of course Simon didn't stir. We could have been getting robbed and nothing from him...) by the time I was halfway downstairs I could SMELL this issue. 
Lets just say I'm ready for those explosive baby poos now. They will be WELCOMED after the amount I just cleared up :shock: :sick: so now I'm wide awake with the smell of crap lingering in my nostrils. An insight into the months to come?!


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum that is so crap of your teacher to do that to you!! I agree with the others though that if anyone can handle it it is you.. youre like wonder woman or something! lol 

kristabelle nooooooooo my theory has a flaw!!! 

stmw good luck lovely!! I will be looking out for your news I hope everything goes well and quick xxx 

doggylover that kid seriously made me cringe!! I dont understand how kids act that way it is awful! I had to look away after the second time he done it... I said to Aaron.. if one of my kids spat in my face it would be the last thing they ever did! lol 
That is so gross about your dog!! He's getting you ready haha! youre not a doggylover today are you?! :p xxx

My family SUCK!!! They are all ill!!! Aaron come home from work early after having the shits and feeling sick hes got a headache and gone to bed and Connie gets up with a temperature saying she's not hungry... which is weird because the first thing she usually does is run to the kitchen lol... she says she doesnt feel well..... Im going on holiday before I get it too!! 

Also I decided what Im doing after Ben is born.. Aaron is going to go home and shower ect then bring the kids back with him to get us so they will meet him first then we will have a few days alone before our parents can come and meet him... my mother in law was planning to get in there first which would have pissed my mum off so this way everyone is equal.. Connie and Lucas should be the first to meet him I think anyway. xxx


----------



## doggylover

That sounds like a perfect plan! :thumbup: I agree that connie and Lucas should definitely be first to meet their little brother, and it'll be so nice for you to have some time to spend as a family before the visitors appear. I'm sure it's going to be a big change for Connie and Lucas - especially Lucas who has been the baby for so long! But they will be great little helpers, I can't wait to see pics of all three of them! 

So I'm off for my sweep. My mum is coming with me as Simon is far too squeamish! When he heard what it involved he asked if he had to come, and I said I'd get my mum instead, who then almost ate Simon at the weekend when he said maybe he should go after all :haha: she's that eager to come to see me get violated! I'm looking forward to finding out my cervix stats! 

I really hope it isn't too painful....


----------



## ukgirl23

omg yes your sooty and sweep :p Aaron calls it a scoop :/ I hope it works for you! Ive never had one but my mum has had 4 and she told me they dont hurt.. good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Sorry about all the trouble your professor is putting you through Readytomum. I agree with the other ladies he is an ass!

Ahhhh can't wait to hear how stmw is! 

Candy boo that everyone is sick! Lots of Lysol!!! That is kinda my plan with Landon. He gets to see baby Emmaleigh before everyone else. Here they make everyone leave for an hour after baby is born so mom and baby get skin to skin time and I have asked just that Landon and Allen be allowed in there so we can bond as a family. It kills me Laurynn and Brandon won't get to be in there but they will get to come visit later that day. 

Doggylover I am sending all the good vibes I can to you that your sweep goes excellent and you evict that baby soon!! 

Afm not much is happening. Allen brought me home some yummy carrot cake yesterday and even cooked supper! He let me just lounge around and he even wrestled with Landon for awhile so I would not have to worry about taking care of him for a bit. Dunno if it is me or what but as much as I enjoyed it something felt off?


----------



## doggylover

Momma brown you aren't used to taking it easy! You're a busy lady- that's probably why it felt weird! I hope all is ok today, maybe that feeling was the start of something? I LOVE carrot cake- I'm jealous! 

Candy: Simon calls its a "tickle and sweep" or a tickle for short, and my dad calls it a whisk?! What is it with men?!

So, had a lovely dr who gave me a good scan and estimated baby is about 8.5lb (big brute!) she went caving and said that sadly my cervix is totally shut still :( and very high. BUT because (in her words) she has small fingers, she had a good old poke about in there and managed to get in and sweep me anyway. 
She has NEVER had a sweep fail, so I don't want to be the one who lets her down! Failin that, she booked me in for next Tuesday for induction rather than Wednesday. So hopefully this time next week ill have a baby!! :happydance: 

It also wasn't sore, but it wasn't super comfy either!


----------



## kealz194

Sorry havent been on in a bit ladies! lots to carch up on!!!
Stmw good luck Hun! Hopefully little lexi arrives safely and healthy! Can't wait for an update!
You will have to bare with me I've got so much to remember haha and will prob forget loads sorry!
Sarah! Good luck with your sweep! I really hope it gets thigs going for you! I will keep my phone charged awaiting your text eeeek!
And wow on cleaning on the crap lol!!!! 
Steph so glad your progressing and at least ou know roughly when little greyson will be here! 
Candy so sorry Lucas is still ill poor little love it's horrible specially as its the hold at the moment! 
Readytomom I can't believe Peter is gonna be here in like 3weeks (hopefully lol) and you still have all thy work to do! 
I'm really struggling to remember so I'm gonna go back and read again and update further! Oh cherry lovely birth story, so glad you and page are both ok an home safely! Just remember to take it easy! 
Afm I've come to terms with the fact that this baby is not wanting out! He has taken up residence under my ribs! Went for another scan yesterday and he weighs 6lb 6oz at the moment! Which is a good size so the likeliness that they will induce me next week is not looking good! 
But I feel like I'm back in the first tri! Sickness, tired all the time, awful heartburn, I'm gettin through a bottle of gaviscone in 3-4 days!!!! And omg I'm constantly stressed...... Will come back in a little bit with further thought hehe xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my goodness DL! I am so super excited for you!!!! We could possibly have our LO's on the same day! Crazy!!! As for feeling off ...I think its my nerves. I have just realized that this baby is really coming and how big of a change it is for our family. 
Carrot cake on the other hand .....oh it is like a little slice of heaven!! He was def thinking about me when he bought it! 

Kealz sorry you are feeling so rough hun! Baby is measuring at a good healthy size unlike my mammoth 8+lb baby!


----------



## Cherrybump

Mommabrown said:


> Yeah pulling and stretching will make it bleed a little. It is so hard to not pull stitches in those first few days. With my c-sections i always had a problem with my colostrum coming in later than the first few days, but with this pregnancy i am already leaking milk and can hand express it out! So hopefully it will stay like that and i can BF. Don't worry about her not BF either as long as she is eating and healthy that is all that matters!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA Candy they are so funny!! I don't know where they get this crazy notion at that they will die! You should have seen his face when i was talking to him about BF! He went around telling everyone for a week that his baby sister was gonna drink from my nipples like puppies do! HAHAHA I love that kid.

Im taking it easy today. I had the midwife look at it and she said it ok and its healing up nicely. It's only leaking fluid from one from but ive to keep it clean and dry she gave me few pads things to cover it also. she said to me dont worry it wont burst open lol cause i told her i was pannicking i may have cause some damage lol 

also got some help with how to bath paige probably since the hospital was to busy to help us lol. and Paige got us foot thingy today lol ive got my rubella jag together oh fun times. 

Must say this little girl does know how to keep mummy up at night lol she was up from 8.30pm last night until after 1am slept from about 2 hours but she just kept wanting milk :s told the midwife and she said its good as her belly it expanding now she'll want more lol what i was confused about is paige was sick few times lol milk must have gone down wrong :s lol. 

I must say its fun to be a mum now. oooooh my milk came in to. Boobs were huge when i left hospital but today i was putting nipple cream on and milk leaked out. so i asked about expressing milk to go along with formular and im happy to say my midwife was ok with it :) so i expressed and was shocked of just how much came out lol i could probably still ump alot more to lol. 

Everything i read this thread i always find myself giggling like an idiot lol some times you ladies come out with... Well the chocolate must have worked for me as i was eating loads and a curry and few other spicey stuff lol. 

xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Whooo dogg thats great news so not to long to wait until the gender it rivaled :D:D:D


----------



## soph77

Cherrybump - thank you so much for sharing your story. Paige is so beautiful and so worth it. When it all comes down to it, who care how they enter the room as long as they arrive safely :) You really need to take it easy after a section!

Candy - sprry Lucas is still sick. I know it is stressful having any kind of sick around the house before you bring a baby home!

Doggy - Any luck witht he sweep yet?

Little Spy - bloody show sounds promising!!

AFM - 1 week to go! Heaps of pressure and nerve pains all about my vagina, crouch and bum - not very pleasant!
Also had an incident with a trolley today. Was pushing trolley with 2 gorgeous little people armchairs (for Theo and Hazel) stacked up in it so I couldn't really see properly in front of me and crashed into a post. Ran my bump into the trolley. Hurt very much on top of bump, down side of bump and down leg :( She has been moving around thank goodness.


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun, not moving a muscle today. glad i got the midwife to have a look and make sure it was ok lol x

Was defo worth it for her :) x


----------



## Steph82

Man, i feel like I'm at a disadvantage with the time difference lol. By the time I get up in the morning, usually 3 babies are on there way and one April mommy is pregnant again... Ok, so it's not THAT bad, but that's what it feels like :dohh:

Sarah, LO sounds like a good size! Plus, I've noticed that they always measure bigger on the scan and. then come out a completely normal size!!! :thumbup:
I have growth and fluid scan booked for today as well, so I will let you know how massive my mutant child is :wacko:

Sarah... Here is another clear indicator that your getting closer: since your cervix was (yes was!! Since the sweep will have changed all that) still closed, clearly your dogs have to get ready for labor for you! I have read :coffee:, that your body prepares for labor, by "emptying" itself a few days before!! Well... THERE is your proof!!! Your dogs are doing it for you :thumbup:. How did you possibly miss that vital sign :dohh:

Candy, your family is just going to stay sick until Benson arrives! Just accept it and let little Benson out!!!!!!! Hehe

STMW, how exciting!!! Eeeekkk... We have another baby on the way :happydance:

Mommabrown, thank you, now I want.... No NEED carrot cake :dohh:

Kealz, not much longer :hugs:. Hang in there girly!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cherry WOOOO HOOOO! Glad you are expressing your milk! Glad that all went well with the MW too! 

Soph OW! That may work as an eviction notice! Bahaha 

Steph i will torment you with this one too. I am sitting here eating pancakes as i type this out! I have tried to bribe Emmaleigh out with cakes and chocolates and finally just gave into eating them myself! Bahahahahaha


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown that was lovely of Allen to do, carrot cake is yummy <3 

doggylover yay for magic fingers sweepy lady!! I hope it works!! 

cherrybump - sometimes in the first weeks babies don't know when to stop drinking or fail to notice when they have had enough milk so they bring it all back up, if Paige is doing that offer her the other booby and let her try again. Or another bottle.. She might just need to learn when she's full up. Glad you are feeling better now and your cut is ok xx 

kealz I'm feeling a bit like you with feeling like I'm back in first tri too. I feel this is a bit like the 2 week wait too haha, waiting for that BFP.. but this time it's a BFB... big fat baby!  Your baby sounds like the perfect size, mine were around7-7.5lbs at birth, it goes by length apparently and boys tend to be heavier than girls...

based on big boy theory I am now changing my mind and saying DL is having a boy!! lol 

Steph i really hope they are better soon it's putting me on edge! lol 

So I found out.. my family have NOROVIRUS!!!! dum dum daaaaaa!!! yup the winter vomiting bug... Lucas is fine today he's back to normal but Connie and Aaron are down with aches and pains and feeling shitty so me and Lucas are just chilling out.


----------



## Mommabrown

I will have to say my boys have been smaller than my girls. Sorry to hear that they all have Norovirus. Lots of bleaching will hopefully keep you from catching anything Candy.


----------



## ukgirl23

damn it my theories are failing hard today! lol xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hiya how is everyone? 

Iv finished nesting, I no longer go on mental clearing/cleaning sprees, just the normal house work now. All I want to do is sleep, iv hit a wall of tiredness these past few days, and my back is really really hurting. 

Only 19 days till the section though :-D yay


----------



## ukgirl23

now I'm really pissed off... Lucas puked AGAIN!!!! I'm so fed up :(


----------



## TeAmo

oh hun. You must be so stressed out! Cant believe he is still sick! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm so fed up! I just had to scrub banana sick out of a fluffy rug... not fun!! I have an extreme fear of being sick, I can't puke in the toilet, Lucas has picked up that habit and only pukes in the sink so I had to squish down the lumps... Aaron's non stop on the toilet and Connie has a temp... apparently this thing lasts for upto 7 days the doctor can't do anything at all they just have to sip water.... I'm having to fight them out of the kitchen lol. They are all on food bans.. Aaron keeps sneaking food!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooh Steph I learned a new word from America and it made me think of you, because you love the saying ''fat cow'' so much... I learned the word MULCH like playground... MULCH..... mulchy mulchy mulch!! It is am awesome word!


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks for the advice candy :). I just wish she was easier to settle lol. She woke up so i changed her bum and fed her the breast milk guess it wasnt enough after an hour for rocking and swaying her and everything else i gave in and gave her another bottle lol she only drink 1oz of it though and felt asleep as the sun was beaming in the window. 

she's now having a wee snooze while making funny noises lol. im so tired myself been up since 5am and its ryans turn to do the night shift lol xx

sorry to hear the family are all unwell to not very nice while your pregnant either x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mulch like playground?? That's a new one for me too... mulch to me means chewed up bits of tree bark and wood and sometimes compost leftovers that you use in your garden. :shrug:

doggylover: Sorry to hear about the pooches! Hopefully they're not sick and it won't happen again. I know whenever I hear my cat making his "im going to throw up" noise I find myself praying he's at least on the floor and not on the carpet. :dohh: I hope your sweep will get things moving and kick LO out of there! I have reached a point where I NEED to know whether LO is team blue or team pink.... so get out of mom already!!

ukgirl: I'm so sorry to hear that they're all sick with norovirus. I had that last year and it's pretty horrible. :nope: Just keep them all on water, and maybe try some toast with light butter, but make them take small bites, or some dry saltine crackers. And keep washing your hands as often as possible so you don't get it too!!! :hugs:

mommabrown: the carrot cake does sound lovely, it's my all-time favourite kind of cake. But the really important question is, did it have cream cheese icing? Because without the cream cheese icing it's not *really* carrot cake, it's just confused bread. :winkwink:

Kealz: I keep hoping baby will drop soon too so I can get a bit of a break on the heartburn and rib kicking... but I don't think anything has started in that department yet. Stubborn baby!

Soph: Sorry to hear about your trolley accident! Is that what we would call a shopping cart here? (metal cart you push around a store while shopping?) Glad to hear the little lady is still moving around well though, so hopefully nothing more than a bit of tender tummy.

AFM, I'm still a little through the roof after yesterdays debacule regarding school stuff. DH bought me some lovely colourful flowers last night though that I woke up to after my nap, so that certainly made me smile. I just want to be done with school stuff SOOOOOO badly right now.... April 16th is now the start of 'mat' leave. Sigh.


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump could she be using the bottle or breast to soothe? Lucas used to do that, he wasn't hungry he just wanted to suckle until he fell asleep. You could try using a dummy on her? I know they say not to yet but it could be very useful xx


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you for the advice readytomum, it really is an awful illness :( well I was watching the quinny buzz 3 review and a mum said something like.. it glides over grass, sand and playground mulch... MULCH!  x


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> ooooh Steph I learned a new word from America and it made me think of you, because you love the saying ''fat cow'' so much... I learned the word MULCH like playground... MULCH..... mulchy mulchy mulch!! It is am awesome word!

Hmmm I've never heard that ... Lol... I will have to investigate!


----------



## ReadytoMum

haha, yeah... that's the woodchip stuff I was talking about. Sometimes they put it around playgrounds instead of sand or pebbles. It's a special softer wood chip though so it doesn't cause splinters. If you google "playground mulch" on images you'll get a good idea of what I mean. 

I thought you were trying to say that mulch was another word for playground.... that's why I was so confused. :dohh: The brain cells have no yet aligned this morning...:sleep:


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> haha, yeah... that's the woodchip stuff I was talking about. Sometimes they put it around playgrounds instead of sand or pebbles. It's a special softer wood chip though so it doesn't cause splinters. If you google "playground mulch" on images you'll get a good idea of what I mean.
> 
> I thought you were trying to say that mulch was another word for playground.... that's why I was so confused. :dohh: The brain cells have no yet aligned this morning...:sleep:

Ah yes... I remember a really fancy barn I went to in Germany had black rubber mulch as they arena ground! It was sooo cool. But not sure how good it would
Be with kids eating it ahaha


----------



## ukgirl23

we have that stuff in the parks round here, we call it wood chips, but I'm going to call it MULCH from now on... look at me and my quinny gliding over the MULCH :D


----------



## ReadytoMum

Bread, Tea, and Tums for lunch today! #SoOverThis


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> we have that stuff in the parks round here, we call it wood chips, but I'm going to call it MULCH from now on... look at me and my quinny gliding over the MULCH :D

:rofl:


----------



## kirstabelle

Good Luck to STMW! 

I had a curry on Saturday and Sunday night Cherry and while it made my LO jump about like mad, she stayed put! A woman at the restaurant even told me that she went into labor after eating there with her son. My child is so stubborn!

Hope Magic Fingers Magoo swept that baby right out of you DL! Glad Aaron and DL's dad are not gynos... who wants their poor cervix scooped and whisked? :haha: Think they think they are making pudding!

Candy poor you with your sick house! You need a hazmat suit to protect you from all the sickness! Benson better stay in until they are all better, which I hope is very soon. Can't believe Lucas is even still throwing up, must be a really tough virus :( Soon everyone will be better, Benson will be born and you will be gliding around on the mulch :hugs:

AFM I am going to make some hot chocolate and see what terrible movies are in the free list of On Demand and do some knitting. Steph, when are you joining us here in the land of the bored mat leavers?


----------



## Mommabrown

Jenny I am the same way i hit this wall of exhaustion and just sleep for hours among hours and still can make it to be at 8 pm! 

Readytomum OH YES it had 2 layers of Cream cheese the one on the top and one in the middle! It was so delicious and to die for! 

Candy i say quarantine there asses all to one room and liquid diet for them all!! Poor thing. I feel so sorry for you!

Mulch is chipped up wood products to us too and we put it out in our garden to look pretty. 

Kristabelle bahahaha i have turned to indulging in the food rather than trying to bribe baby out with it! 

There must be some HAIRY babies gonna be born with all this heartburn going on! lol


----------



## doggylover

I am very much not feeling anything. The dr said if its going to work it can take 24-48hrs but I thought maybe is have felt something by now. Nothing. Have walked 4 miles to aid it, and nothing. Damn baby! She obviously didn't stretch me enough- she should have just grabbed the babies head when she was up there!

Candy: :sick: not good about you all and the noro! Have you got it, or just everyone else? And banana in the rug? Noooooooo!

Readytomum: bless your dh buying you flowers to cheer you up! What a sweetheart. Roll on April 16th!!

Momma brown: hopefully we both have our massive babies on the same day! It'll be good to know someone else is going in on the same day - no matter how far apart we will be! 

Grrr I am very cross with dh's sister. She had booked flights for next Tuesday ages ago even though we specifically asked her not to. Since its most likely that we will be goin in for induction that day (at 8.30am) I said to dh get her to change her flights as we will be in hospital definitely all day Tuesday and realistically most of Wednesday- she is leaving on Wednesday so we won't see her at all. So if she changed her flights to the weekend it would be a million times better. Nobody will be able to pick her up from the airport or anything. She refused. So I am RAGING. she is being so awkward and I know it's really annoye dh that she's been so unhelpful and insensitive, but he'd never say that. I feel like phoning her and telling her to change the flights OR ELSE :gun:


----------



## kealz194

Sarah why is the point of her coming if you are bot going to be around? Am I right in saying ur ohs family live in England so it's only you guys she would be coming to see??? That's just awkward and annoying! :( I call her and if you offend her blame it on the hormones while you still can!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ukgirl- We have gave her the dummy which as help out a few times. Midwife told us not to over give her it as you dont want her getting use to it all the time. But i think think there is something to the sucks for soothing as she sucks on our fingers and its a strong grip lol.

Aww Sorry the curry didnt work for you hun. Seems like there are some stubborn babies on this thread lol

Im just enjoying the peace and quite for now as Paige is still snoozing lol. She'll be like that until like 8.30 by that time she'll need a big feed lol she normally sleeps a good 5/6 hours at a time which the midwife said is ok as long as it no longer and we get her u for a feed. I have to say i love the smell of new born baby.


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow I don't quite understand what her reasoning behind coming on the 9th are???:growlmad: Like you said you will be in the hospital those 2 days for sure and won't be able to spend any time with her. I'd just let her come and sit her ass there all alone just to be mean!:gun:

I hope so too! It would be exciting to tell her halfway around the world there was another little booger born the same time as you!<3

Cherry my nephew was the same way about sucking. My sister's words were like a hoover! Lmao so she couldn't BF very well and he always had to have something in his mouth. :baby:


----------



## Cherrybump

aw im glad its not just paige lol


----------



## ukgirl23

oh doggylover shes being such a pain in the arse!! I say like the others, let her come and sit in an empty house, she sounds like she's just being stubborn, has she said why she wont change her flights? 
I don't have it I don't think, but I have a few pains in my tummy but it could be Ben's big fat feet! xx

cherrybump if you know she's just fed and she's tired I would give her the dummy otherwise you'll be sore so quickly and you'll never get anything done. Lucas had his dummy most of the time he gave it up with no problems when he hit 1.5 years. 

Kristabelle how typical is the curry thing!! It probably was pure coincidence that it worked for her. Don't worry baby can't stay in there forever! x


----------



## Steph82

So I just had my growth scan...

8lbs 11 ounces :shock: 

Ummmm... Help?!?!? I will need to place an order for a new vagina ASAP!!!!:wacko:


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh Candy Ben is inheriting the hoofs!!

DL I agree with the other ladies. If Your DH has already asked her nicely and explained what is going on and she is being stubborn then just leave her to it and don't worry about her at all. I would never think of going to be anyone's house guest on the day they are being induced!! How ridiculous!! Hopefully your dogs will be obliging with another round of pooping downstairs... and SHE can clean it up since she'll be the only one home :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Steph, don't worry! The growth scans seem to be wrong all the time. They should have stickers like the rearview mirror ones "Objects on the screen appear larger than they are" :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> So I just had my growth scan...
> 
> 8lbs 11 ounces :shock:
> 
> Ummmm... Help?!?!? I will need to place an order for a new vagina ASAP!!!!:wacko:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol gonna have to go sterilize the other ones lol


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I think you said that your SIL was supposed to stay at your parents house right? Well, let her stay and do nothing then :growlmad:. I would also never insist on going to visit someone who A) just had a baby a few days ago 
Or B) was having it that day! Very inconsiderate!!

Kristabelle, as for the scan being wrong... I really want to agree with you (especially since I told DL the same this earlier today)... But I said that same thing to the scan tech and her response was: well yes, usually the weights are wrong because the scanner was less experienced. I have been doing it for 34 years and usually mine are right :cry:. She did think that 8-11 was very high for y bump size and measured twice... Same results lol. BUT ... She said that she thinks he will be right around 8lbs lol. 
At least I can now rest assured, that he only has two feet and genuinely has that much fat behind him to do all this damage :haha:

On the way home I picked up Wendy's for lunch ahaha ... Figured I can't do much more damage :rofl:


----------



## kirstabelle

All the more reason to get him out of there asap! I'm sure you'll get through it in tact as well, if the extra lb is just a bit of chub then that should be able to compact and squoosh down the birth canal nicely :haha:


----------



## doggylover

kealz194 said:


> Sarah why is the point of her coming if you are bot going to be around? Am I right in saying ur ohs family live in England so it's only you guys she would be coming to see??? That's just awkward and annoying! :( I call her and if you offend her blame it on the hormones while you still can!

You are 100% correct, we are the only connection she has to here so I'm just baffled as to why she's being so difficult about it all. 

Re: sister in law- she was supposed to be staying at my parents, but there have been a couple of things she's done in the last few weeks (eg say she is making our nursery curtains then never doing it, and only when we asked if she was ever going to say "no I don't have time". That's fine, but say no in the first place so we can get them ourselves, not throw that out a week before the baby is due...) which makes me not want to help her out at all. I have been venting to my mum, and said if she does come, we will leave her a key and she can come and sit in our empty house all day, as I'm not going to ask my parents to put themselves out for her when she is being so awkward. I know they wouldn't mind at all, but I feel like being just as awkward to her as she is to us :grr:

I text her in the end as I couldn't get through to her and said "if baby isn't here by Friday please rearrange your flights as we will be in hospital the whole time, and the last thing simon needs is to be worrying about you, it's not fair on him. I know it will be expensive to rearrange them, but in fairness we did ask you not to come on these dates." :gun: I'm so annoyed at her for being so awkward, and putting Simon in a difficult position.

Cherrybump: my nephew got a dummy at 3 days and it didn't interfere with his breastfeeding, and really helped him settle, so don't listen to your midwife. If it works for Paige, go for it!! She sleeps so well! You are obviously doing an excellent job and have a very content baba!!

Steph: :rofl: looks like two big ass babies for us then - Our fears are coming true!!! All we can hope is that the scans were off, despite your drs years of experience! my dr did say it could go either way and be a bigger baby. what a terrifying thought...
Otherwise it's a bulk order for new vaginas...and some inflatable rings for afterwards while we're at it! 
And I'm the same, may as well stuff myself with chocolate more than ever if my beast is going to be here soon. A few ounces extra wont make much difference at this point! 

And yep, I'm now convinced this beast baby is a boy. A huge brute of a boy....


----------



## Cherrybump

lol talking of lbs i weighted myself this morning ive only lost have a stone :(. lol well that was all paige now ive got 2 stone to loss before being back to my pre pregnancy weight :( dunno how ill manage that still eating crap haha


----------



## doggylover

Oh Cherry that is the last thing to worry about right now! It will drop off so easily because you'll be so busy taking care of Paige! I've put on roughly 3 stone as well, and definitely not all of that is baby, so I'll be exactly the same.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats true lol. she's stirring a little just now lol but we aint going to pick her up just let her work it out until she's crying(screaming) lol she's been fed though


----------



## Cherrybump

Im hoping once im able to move around more it will help aswell x


----------



## doggylover

It definitely will. Don't even think about getting back on those scales any time soon :grr: !!!


----------



## Cherrybump

I wont i swear lol.

virgin just conned me into thinking obem at started before it started :(


----------



## kealz194

Cherry I agree with Sarah! Do what you feel is right for you lo! I gave Paige a dummy from about 2 weeks as she kept choking on it as it was too big for her little mouth her but hen she did finally take to it it was such a help and caused no confusion with breast feeding! I will be doin the same this time with James! Also people said you have trouble getting dummy away from them when they are older! 3days after her 1st birthday page just decided she didn't want it any more I didn't even have to try lol! Sonits definatly swings and round abouts for every one!
Sarah hopefully ur sil will see that she is being awkward and sort it out! It's definatly the last thing you need to worry about if your going to be induced! Hope it works itself out for you x


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol Steph! Go find you some Carrot Cake that should really fatten him up some more. 

Doggylover...Good for you. She should be able to really get the point now and hopefully your beastly boy will not be so beastly!!!!! 

Cherry don't worry you just had her. Once you are fully recovered and Paige is up and eating more you will drop that weight like it is nothing! 

Allen has texted me today and informed me we have to DTD at least 2 more times before baby gets here because he knows it will be non-existent for at least 6 weeks after she is born! Bahahahahahahha MEN!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

well done doggylover! you tell her! xxx

cherry it took me a good month or two to get my weight down.. you need extra calories if you bf so dont worry xxx 

mommabrown haha at Alan trying it on. Aaron defo wont be getting any from me!! he just had a huge moan at me and was really rude to me because I was eating dinner in the same room as him even though I said I would go somewhere else if he wanted.. he's a huge jerk right now! 

Ive not been able to eat for hours because the kids cant eat and I felt bad for them so I just went to make food and I was so shakey it was awful :( 

I can not wait for summer!! all these babies will be here and all the germs will go away! whoever infected Lucas is going to pay big time when I trace them down!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Candy, men are so pathetic when they're sick. Such whiny weaklings! You have to eat, poor Benson is accustomed to your roving food cleaning sessions around the house. You can't cut him off now! Maybe just eat things your other kids don't like :winkwink:

All this talk about carrot cake is making me want some! Have you ladies had hummingbird cake? Its pretty much carrot cake with pineapple in it as well. So good!! 

Cherry get off the scale! I won't be going anywhere near a scale until 6 weeks post-partum when I am actually allowed to start exercising properly. No point torturing yourself when there's not a lot you can do about it. Most important thing is to keep the LO's fed and happy and worry about your waistline later when you're all sorted in your routine. And it will take a little while for all the extra fluids and things to work their way out and your hormones to get stabilized etc. No rush!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and I am also hanging out for summer, even just one really nice warm day!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

So what started out as hearburn earlier today has progressed to full out yucky feeling. :nope: My stomach is feeling kind of queasy and crampy, my head hurts and even after a nap this afternoon I'm having trouble focusing and keeping my eyes open. I'm starting to wonder if I've managed to catch some kind of bug... I'm hoping I'll wake up tomorrow good as new, otherwise I'm not sure what's going to happen with upcoming exams. I think my body may well be going on strike. :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

omg kristabelle hummingbird cake sounds yummy!! He is getting the silent treatment as we type haha! xx

readytomum nooooooooo I hope you dont have what my lot have they started with headaches and dodgy tummies! its horrible being ill..... oooooooor ..... could be pre labour :p <~ wishful thinking lol


----------



## kirstabelle

Hope its not a virus! I did start feeling sick again like first tri in the last few weeks, although haven't noticed it recently. But it might be that. My MW said its normal and can just be from running out of space in there and hormones. Feel better :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Oh readytomum that isn't good at all, not what you need with all the work you have to do :( hope you feel better soon.

Mommabrown, Allen is definitely chancing his luck :haha: if Simon tried to come near me right now I'd die of horror (as would he!) so I applaud you two for even contemplating it! 

Even candy has given up apparently! (That said Aaron is sick and being a big baby by the sound of things!)

I can't imagine it being summer...it's so flipping cold right now, and next week seems a lifetime away - summer just seems ridiculously far off!


----------



## TeAmo

Cherrybump said:


> I wont i swear lol.
> 
> virgin just conned me into thinking obem at started before it started :(

Aww man. Did you watch it? I am so sad when the series ends. We will have to wait ages for another if there is one. It made my day that guy missed the birth, he was doing my nut in walking around all the time. 
:happydance: eeeevviil me. 



Mommabrown said:


> Allen has texted me today and informed me we have to DTD at least 2 more times before baby gets here because he knows it will be non-existent for at least 6 weeks after she is born! Bahahahahahahha MEN!!!

hahaha and I cant freaking wait!!! I have said lots of DTD next week to get baby moving and then you're cut off! hahahaha . :shrug:



kirstabelle said:


> Oh and I am also hanging out for summer, even just one really nice warm day!!

I am a total winter girl. I dont want warm weather! I prefer rainy days. :winkwink:

AFM, went to the doctors today and have been diagnosed with SPD. can you believe it with one freaking week to go! It came on really suddenly at lunch time yesterday and has had me in tears. Feel incredibly saddle sore. She is trying to rush me through to see a physio but thinks it might be difficult before dd. xx


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah why is the point of her coming if you are bot going to be around? Am I right in saying ur ohs family live in England so it's only you guys she would be coming to see??? That's just awkward and annoying! :( I call her and if you offend her blame it on the hormones while you still can!
> 
> You are 100% correct, we are the only connection she has to here so I'm just baffled as to why she's being so difficult about it all.
> 
> Re: sister in law- she was supposed to be staying at my parents, but there have been a couple of things she's done in the last few weeks (eg say she is making our nursery curtains then never doing it, and only when we asked if she was ever going to say "no I don't have time". That's fine, but say no in the first place so we can get them ourselves, not throw that out a week before the baby is due...) which makes me not want to help her out at all. I have been venting to my mum, and said if she does come, we will leave her a key and she can come and sit in our empty house all day, as I'm not going to ask my parents to put themselves out for her when she is being so awkward. I know they wouldn't mind at all, but I feel like being just as awkward to her as she is to us :grr:
> 
> I text her in the end as I couldn't get through to her and said "if baby isn't here by Friday please rearrange your flights as we will be in hospital the whole time, and the last thing simon needs is to be worrying about you, it's not fair on him. I know it will be expensive to rearrange them, but in fairness we did ask you not to come on these dates." :gun: I'm so annoyed at her for being so awkward, and putting Simon in a difficult position.
> 
> Cherrybump: my nephew got a dummy at 3 days and it didn't interfere with his breastfeeding, and really helped him settle, so don't listen to your midwife. If it works for Paige, go for it!! She sleeps so well! You are obviously doing an excellent job and have a very content baba!!
> 
> Steph: :rofl: looks like two big ass babies for us then - Our fears are coming true!!! All we can hope is that the scans were off, despite your drs years of experience! my dr did say it could go either way and be a bigger baby. what a terrifying thought...
> Otherwise it's a bulk order for new vaginas...and some inflatable rings for afterwards while we're at it!
> And I'm the same, may as well stuff myself with chocolate more than ever if my beast is going to be here soon. A few ounces extra wont make much difference at this point!
> 
> And yep, I'm now convinced this beast baby is a boy. A huge brute of a boy....Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

On a positive note... We will automatically lose more weight after birthing these monsters ahahahah


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> readytomum nooooooooo I hope you dont have what my lot have they started with headaches and dodgy tummies! its horrible being ill..... oooooooor ..... could be pre labour :p <~ wishful thinking lol

You might be onto something there ukgirl!

Just went to the washroom, and TMI, but there was a fair bit of bright coloured blood there. Never had that happen before! Called L&D and they said no rush to come in, but that I should make my way down sometime tonight to get checked out. I have an hour left of work and then I can head over. (Thankfully I'm only about 5 mins away!) I'll update later tonight with what's going on!


----------



## kealz194

Ohh readytomum hope everything is ok and it's just the start of something for u! Keep us posted when u can!!! Thinking of u Hun! X


----------



## ukgirl23

omg readytomum do you think was your show? How exciting :D good luck for your check up after work xxx


----------



## dan-o

My regular BH's are not stopping tonight, even after a bath and now laying in bed... Wondering if this might mean something is happening!!
Think I better start timing them! Yikes!


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG just watched the episode of Downton Abbey where Cybil has her baby... OMG


----------



## ukgirl23

wow possibly three ladies in labour tonight!!! good luck dan-o keep us posted xxx


----------



## dan-o

Average 5-6 mins apart and 40 secs long according to my app! 
Seem very regular for another false alarm!.... Omg lol


----------



## ukgirl23

omg dan-o how exciting!!! I really hope its not another falsey!! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Now I expect to wake up and see lots of baby updates in the morning! And Steph and Doggylover in labor with their beastly babies too! Lol


----------



## kirstabelle

You would think _this_ was the full moon night! My goodness!!


----------



## dan-o

Pretty sure this is it for me, 3-4 mins apart now, still manageable though so not going to hospital yet. (I unfortunately have to give birth there due to +GBS swab)

Hope the other ladies are doing ok, will try to read back now I've had a shower and got all my stuff ready to go lol!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Ladies just a quick update being induced today, due to high blood pressure...
super excited & nervous!!!!!! 

plse dont post anything on fb!!!!! will try my best to keep u updated lol

hope hubby makes it to hospital on time eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Good luck to Dan-o and Sparklegirl!!!


I'm back home now and things are ok. They're not sure what the bleeding was from. LO is doing well, cervix is shut and I'm not having contractions. Still lots of pressure down low and crampy feeling. Hopefully a good nights sleep will help! They said if I have any more bleeding, waters break or contractions start to come on back. Till then, I should be good to continue on as normal.

I'm exhausted... so goodnight!


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck dan-o and sparklegirl :) xxx

readytomum hmmm I wonder why you bled :/ hopefully it was a one off thing.. Im still holding hope that it was a show O hehe xxx

Aaron is really badly poorly he cant get off the toilet we are starting to wonder where it all keeps coming from... if you ever see anyone with this illness take yourself and run.... well.... wobble


as fast as you can away!!!! xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Oh goodness a busy night good luck Dano & sparkle!!

Readytomum I hope it was ur show!!

Ukgirl gosh poor aron - make sure you stay away hun ugh not at all what u need now :( hugs 

Hope everyone else ok!!


----------



## lily28

dan-o said:


> Pretty sure this is it for me, 3-4 mins apart now, still manageable though so not going to hospital yet. (I unfortunately have to give birth there due to +GBS swab)
> 
> Hope the other ladies are doing ok, will try to read back now I've had a shower and got all my stuff ready to go lol!

OMG Dan o! Good luck!!! 38 weeks to the dot and having your LO! I'm so happy for you! I will keep an eye for your updates!

:hugs:


----------



## lily28

Sparklegirl said:


> Ladies just a quick update being induced today, due to high blood pressure...
> super excited & nervous!!!!!!
> 
> plse dont post anything on fb!!!!! will try my best to keep u updated lol
> 
> hope hubby makes it to hospital on time eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!!

I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Dano best of luck!!!! I hope it all goes perfectly! 

Readytomum: what's the state of play today? Any more bleeding? I'm glad all is well in there, and since I know you have so much to do I hope Peter stays put a while longer! April 17th is the earliest I allow him out!

Sparkle: not good about high bp but :dance: for induction!!! Can't wait to hear your news!

Afm: I'm calling this sweep- FAILED. 
Nothing, not so much as a tickle in my uterus since yesterday. My monster child is making me cross already by being disobedient!!!

And steph, considering how much weight I've put on, I'll need the LO (BO? Big one?!) to be over the 10lb mark to do any significant damage to my weight loss :haha: 

One of my closest friends is getting married today, so I'm actually very happy to be able to get to attend, so maybe my LO is doing me a favour staying in after all! Although I'm so enormous that the maxi dress I got makes me look like a big green monster! Ahh well, at least I'll make the bride look extra fabulous!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, but my contractions slowed down and then stopped altogether t about 5am! Truly bizarre! 
Had about 1.5 hours sleep, so better than none! Just kinda waiting for things to start up again, very crampy and irritable with BH's this morning... 

Got my regular MW appt at lunch time, so will see what she says about it. I've googled it and it seems common to stop and start like this.. Lovely lol :dohh:

Hope the others got a bit further than me lol!!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your induction sparkle!!!!

Fingers crossed for you too Readyto!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Stubborn babies every where!!!! Lol 

Dan-o I was having horrid contractions and no dialtion so they gave me a shot of dimmerall in the butt. Completey stopped contractions and now I just get crampy and tight with lots of peessure. I hope it kicks back up for you! 

Oh DL have fun at the wedding! 

Candy I feel so bad for you right now. When I had the flu we were all sick but Allen took care of all of us and it was just a few days. I hope you all get to doing much better soon. 

Sparkle congrats! Post photos when you have a chance!!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh dan-o Im so sorry hun.. I know how much fake labour this baby has thrown at you :( I really hope it wont be long now xxxx

thank you mommabrown :) my family look lots better this afternoon so Im hoping the worst is over with. Aaron is still poorly but looking so much better than yesterday. Lucas and Connie seem ok today I will wait and see if he pukes first though lol xx

Im about to check facebook to see if there is any update from stmw.. I will let you know :) xx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Sorry to hear you've had similar mommabrown!

Ukgirl is it noro? Sounds awful whatever it is poor things! 

I've just been to see my MW for my 38w appt and my BP is up (had PE last time) Just had to do bloods, as I don't show protein with my PE for some unknown reason, getting results later today. Can't see them inducing me yet, but its looking more and more likely for 40w like last time lol!!

Oh and I'm just 2cm dilated so deffo not in labour, just my irritatable uterus getting over excited! :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm feeling DL on the failed sweep (had 2 of those with Maisie - I imagine I'll have another failed one next Monday with this one :haha:) and Dan-o on the irritable/excitable uterus. I know I'm about to piss mine off hardcore with manual labor (of the not-baby-having kind) today.

Hahaha, my poor husband. I have no idea what was going on in there last night, but Vi put a TON of pressure on my cervix and I had really sharp ongoing pain. We were in a home-improvement store shopping for flooring (to renovate our new house) and I had to grab onto a shelf (and, of course, squeaked out a bit of profanity). Then he freaked out and told me we were leaving because he didn't want me to "drop water right there." :haha: But I insisted we stay & finish what we were doing. It's not like this is his first rodeo but he's a nervous wreck. I think more so this time than last, honestly. We're traveling 2 hours away for the last time today to work on the new place and I can feel how freaked out he is about it. While a 2 hour car ride in labor doesn't sound like a pile of fun to me, it doesn't really freak me out. And worst case.... they do have hospitals like 15-20 minutes away from where we're moving. :haha: It's not like they're going to turn me away. I cleared all of this with my OB (last time they warned me not to travel out of town after like 37 weeks) and even she nonchalantly said, "yeah, we'll just fax up your paperwork if that happens." :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Wow... What a busy night !!! DanO, sorry to hear, that things died off again :nope:.i can imagine how disappointing that must be! Hopefully LO will show up before they induce you!!

Sparkle, induction today :happydance:. It's been too long since an April baby was born in here lol. Can't wait for updates!

Candy, amazingly enough, at least your not getting this illness!!! :thumbup: that's really the important part! I do hope everyone starts feeling better soon though!

Sarah, do you think your March due date may have been wrong? I know that the MV were being a pain about it, but what do you feel?? 
You did make a good point about LO possibly being a boy, if s/he is that big :haha:. Then again, I bet you are lucky and your MV is just horrible at scanning and you come out with a perfectly sized 7lb angel face :winkwink:

AFM, happy Due Date to me!!! Still no baby! Ahaha Grayson seems very content and happy where he is lmao! I guess at least he is letting me finish off the work week. It's so hard to imagine that he will be here in 4days or sooner :wacko:
I picked Rob up from the airport last night, so now I feel 100% better that he will be home and not miss the birth :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing well and lets get some baby's out!!!!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> I'm feeling DL on the failed sweep (had 2 of those with Maisie - I imagine I'll have another failed one next Monday with this one :haha:) and Dan-o on the irritable/excitable uterus. I know I'm about to piss mine off hardcore with manual labor (of the not-baby-having kind) today.
> 
> Hahaha, my poor husband. I have no idea what was going on in there last night, but Vi put a TON of pressure on my cervix and I had really sharp ongoing pain. We were in a home-improvement store shopping for flooring (to renovate our new house) and I had to grab onto a shelf (and, of course, squeaked out a bit of profanity). Then he freaked out and told me we were leaving because he didn't want me to "drop water right there." :haha: But I insisted we stay & finish what we were doing. It's not like this is his first rodeo but he's a nervous wreck. I think more so this time than last, honestly. We're traveling 2 hours away for the last time today to work on the new place and I can feel how freaked out he is about it. While a 2 hour car ride in labor doesn't sound like a pile of fun to me, it doesn't really freak me out. And worst case.... they do have hospitals like 15-20 minutes away from where we're moving. :haha: It's not like they're going to turn me away. I cleared all of this with my OB (last time they warned me not to travel out of town after like 37 weeks) and even she nonchalantly said, "yeah, we'll just fax up your paperwork if that happens." :haha:

You are one brave lady :thumbup:
Maybe you should keep yourself a little closer to the hospital... At least for the next week! No point of delivering with a different doctor/hospital if you don't have to lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh I am getting so excited babies are coming 3 for sure will be here with in the next 4-5 days and one today!!!!! 

Oh a 2 hour ride Little Spy in labor!! That sounds scary! At least you have a back up plan in case it is a speedy labor!

Steph YAY for DUE DATE!! But Boo little Gray still doesn't want to come out of his nice warm and cozy womb! Glad that Rob is home with you as well!


----------



## ukgirl23

Happy due date Steph!! I'm glad I haven't caught their bug haha... not long now til monday eeeek!! are you excited?

I'm not sure what it is Dan-o I think it's noro, it seems to go on and on and on, I'm giving Lucas lunch, poor thing was begging me for food lol.. I really hope he keeps it down. I'm running around after everyone today, I've barely had time to sit down :( I have pre-eclampsia again now and they still haven't induced me... the other day my bp was 147/103 I got admitted and then they sent me home. I'm so fed up. 

I'm meant to have my bp monitored 2 times a week now and my urine but my mw was busy tomorrow so now I have to take the family all the way to hospital to be checked I really hope no one poos or pukes! I might get them to wait outside lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

Was reading on this sight and it says most women don't go into labor until 41 weeks 2 days! Holy moly! Anyways Thought it was a good read even not being a FTM. 



https://thejoyofthis.com/2010/10/25/how-to-tell-if-its-labor-other-tips/


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Was reading on this sight and it says most women don't go into labor until 41 weeks 2 days! Holy moly! Anyways Thought it was a good read even not being a FTM.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thejoyofthis.com/2010/10/25/how-to-tell-if-its-labor-other-tips/

Great article!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## ReadytoMum

dogylover: no more bleeding today, or anything so far really... no crampy feeling etc. (although I did just wake up, so they might return later) They said at the hospital that it was possible it was my show, but they don't really know. They did two internal exams, and holy #[email protected]& did those hurt! My cervix was so far back/up I thought the dr was going to have to shove her whole hand up there to get a feel. :dohh: I don't see this experience boding well for avoid ANY of the pain medicine when labour does happen. 

dan-o: sorry to hear your night was a false go! These babies are very tricky! Hopefully it will ramp back up for soon for real this time.

Steph: Happy due date!! It seems Grayson is just very socially conscious and wants to be fashionably late!

ukgirl: I can't believe everyone is still sick....stay healthy!!

AFM, I have my regular weekly appointment this morning. So I'll be chatting with my Dr about last nights episode... I really hope she doesn't want to check my cervix too. :wacko: Unless something starts happening in the next few days I guess it was some random fluke and I'm back on the bench to wait my turn! 

At this point, I wouldn't even mind if Peter came early though. I'm so fed up with school stuff and my professors that I just don't want to deal with it anymore. :growlmad:


----------



## TeAmo

Sparklegirl said:


> Ladies just a quick update being induced today, due to high blood pressure...
> super excited & nervous!!!!!!
> 
> plse dont post anything on fb!!!!! will try my best to keep u updated lol
> 
> hope hubby makes it to hospital on time eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!!

YAY!!! Hope it goes as quickly as mine. FX for you hun xxxx



ReadytoMum said:


> Good luck to Dan-o and Sparklegirl!!!
> 
> 
> I'm back home now and things are ok. They're not sure what the bleeding was from. LO is doing well, cervix is shut and I'm not having contractions. Still lots of pressure down low and crampy feeling. Hopefully a good nights sleep will help! They said if I have any more bleeding, waters break or contractions start to come on back. Till then, I should be good to continue on as normal.
> 
> I'm exhausted... so goodnight!

Hope you slept well hun. <3 It sounds like it was pretty scary, hope you have no more agro and baby comes soon for you. 



dan-o said:


> Thanks ladies, but my contractions slowed down and then stopped altogether t about 5am! Truly bizarre!
> Had about 1.5 hours sleep, so better than none! Just kinda waiting for things to start up again, very crampy and irritable with BH's this morning...
> 
> Got my regular MW appt at lunch time, so will see what she says about it. I've googled it and it seems common to stop and start like this.. Lovely lol :dohh:
> 
> Hope the others got a bit further than me lol!!

How annoying!!! Hope they start up again soon chick! xx



Steph82 said:


> AFM, happy Due Date to me!!! Still no baby! Ahaha Grayson seems very content and happy where he is lmao! I guess at least he is letting me finish off the work week. It's so hard to imagine that he will be here in 4days or sooner :wacko:
> I picked Rob up from the airport last night, so now I feel 100% better that he will be home and not miss the birth :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and lets get some baby's out!!!!

Happy due date!!! :flower:



ukgirl23 said:


> I'm not sure what it is Dan-o I think it's noro, it seems to go on and on and on, I'm giving Lucas lunch, poor thing was begging me for food lol.. I really hope he keeps it down. I'm running around after everyone today, I've barely had time to sit down :( I have pre-eclampsia again now and they still haven't induced me... the other day my bp was 147/103 I got admitted and then they sent me home. I'm so fed up.
> 
> I'm meant to have my bp monitored 2 times a week now and my urine but my mw was busy tomorrow so now I have to take the family all the way to hospital to be checked I really hope no one poos or pukes! I might get them to wait outside lol.

Oh hun, really feel for you! :flower: I am so paranoid about getting sick, Id have left home by now if i was you! I really hope it clears up soon. 

Youd think you would be prioritised by your midwife when you have a potentially very dangerous illness going on in there! :growlmad: Hope everything is okay for your check up. Love the bump on fb btw! 



Mommabrown said:


> Was reading on this sight and it says most women don't go into labor until 41 weeks 2 days! Holy moly! Anyways Thought it was a good read even not being a FTM.
> 
> https://thejoyofthis.com/2010/10/25/how-to-tell-if-its-labor-other-tips/

That was me last time!! 40+9! I dont reckon I am going to go any sooner this time. Good article.

AFM... I have been in agony today. I am feeling SOOOOO sorry for any of you ladies who have had to deal with severe SPD through your entire pregnancy. OMFG its horrendous. :cry: I have been in tears and have just managed to crawl up the stairs to put Cam to bed. Cant wait until OH gets home. I am not moving off the sofa. 

xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I have 4 pages to read but i think ill jump them lol.

Ive been told off lol kidding :d I wont go near them scales i promise. 

I did and i need to cried that it was the last one til next time lol love watching obem.

AFM: i went to get my jag and i couldnt get it as there was no record of me to get it :( and they couldnt find my papers they think my midwife has them so they need to contact her to find out... pain in the butt. but i got my scar looked at again she cut of the extra thread hanging off and pop and waterproof badge on the bit that was leakign some fluid :) so im happy with that xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Your welcome Steph! 

Readytomum my DR is usually so easy with me but the one that checked me this last time in the Hospital, she was so rough i felt like she had grabbed my uterus and tried yanking it out! I hopefully your professor pulls his head out of his ass and you get all finished soon!

Teamo sorry your not feeling good hun. I have to say i don't know what spd is but i have read several women's post about it and i am so thankful i don't have it! 

Cherry glad your incision is looking good! I usually have to end up back at the DR's office to get copies of paper work that ends up getting lost...hopefully they get what they need for your jab!

afm, last DR's appointment today!!!! Then Tuesday i have to be at the Hospital at 5:00am to have a baby!!!!! I am so so so so excited yet nervous! I actually felt like i could faint when we were talking about it! lol


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> Happy due date Steph!! I'm glad I haven't caught their bug haha... not long now til monday eeeek!! are you excited?
> 
> I'm not sure what it is Dan-o I think it's noro, it seems to go on and on and on, I'm giving Lucas lunch, poor thing was begging me for food lol.. I really hope he keeps it down. I'm running around after everyone today, I've barely had time to sit down :( I have pre-eclampsia again now and they still haven't induced me... the other day my bp was 147/103 I got admitted and then they sent me home. I'm so fed up.
> 
> I'm meant to have my bp monitored 2 times a week now and my urine but my mw was busy tomorrow so now I have to take the family all the way to hospital to be checked I really hope no one poos or pukes! I might get them to wait outside lol.

Wow that is high to not induce, seems a bit silly really, I don't understand it myself!! Do they have you on beta blockers to bring it down? Seems very inconsiderate you all have to traipse up the the hospital too, ugh poor you! :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Steph.. Happy due date hun!!! Now get a move on baby lol

Ready to.. Glad things have settled for you, these april babies sure are being awkward this week!

Mommabrown.. Wow not long to go now, must be quite nice to have a date to work towards, you'll be able to do all your nesting still!!

Cherry.. Glad to hear your scar is healing up ok, must be properly sore though :hugs:

Teamo.. Wow that sounds really horrid, I can sympathise in a way as these bloody on off contractions are painful in an immobilising way too, hard work with a little one to run round after! I hope it's just a bad day and you are a little more comfy tomorrow!!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh readytomum I hope your appointment goes well and they can give you some answers xx 

TeAmo, Ive had spd since late 20 weeks it really is painful. Mine is worse in bed I cant turn over or after getting up I cant walk or lift my left leg up. I hope they can give you some physio. Ive heard as soon as labour is over it's gone which is good... I found bending my knees up and keeping my legs together when I roll over in bed helps loads xx 

cherrybump... love your pics on facebook Paige is gorgeous!! Why do you need the rubella jab? do all ladies get it? :/ xx 

tell me about it Dan-o!!! I'm soooo fed up, I'm not on any medication for it, I get sent to Bournemouth hospital which is a low risk hospital to see the consultant twice a week now, she takes my bp and urine, finds the protein and tells me my bp is over the limit then sends me over to the next town, poole, where I cry on the monitor for an hour while the bp alarm goes off every ten mins saying my pressure is high before they take more bloods and urine, my last 2 readings are usually around the 130/85 mark, they tell me as my bp dropped I can go home and go back to bournemouth later for another check up...... everytime!!!! :( 

I'm so tired of it... I didn't even know my care was consultant led until this morning when I called them to book in :/


----------



## kealz194

Steph happy due date! Hope he doesn't make you wait too long! 
Momma brown Tuesday! How exciting!!!! :) 
Readytomum glad u and bubs ok, how random! Maybe it was a bit of show! 
Dano sorry your contractions subsided! It really seems like we had some truly eager beavers that wanted to hurry up and meet us but now the others are determined to make us wait! Naughty little babies hehe! 
Candy hope the kiddies are feeling a bit better! is there no one that can watch them for you while you run the the hospital? I took Paige to my last scan on Tuesday, omg one burse was like you shouldn't have bought her here, she could be ill and pass it on or she could catch something! I was like well unfortunately I couldn't get child care and she it not ill thank you very much!!!! Afm I've been busy sorting out Paige's room today... I was so tired this morning I sorted out her breakfast, changed her nappy then put we in her room and went back to sleep, omg, I woke up few hours later and she had completely demolished her room! You would thinkni have 4 kids the way it looked! And when I went in she said "oh god mummy mess!" I can see that!!! 
Also thinking of starting potty training soon! She keeps asking to do a wee wee on the toilet so inlet her yesterday as I bought I seat to go on it for her and she actually did one and a pop off which she found so funny bless her! So yes, I'm going to be breast feeding a newborn while potty training! Oh dear lol!!!
Oh and Sarah sorry the sweep hasn't seemed to work! Have ou got another one booked I can't remember if you said you did or not! 
X


----------



## ukgirl23

Luke is good today ... touch wood.. Aaron is better but still not over it, Connie was ok then suddenly got the shits and now my tummy hurts so I don't even know if I can make it to the hospital tomorrow like this. I would be washing them, using hand gels on them ect if they have to come. 

I saw Paiges room haha oh dear!! If she tells you when she needs the toilet then she could be ready to train her xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

So my doctors appointment today was very reassuring! She did a cervical check (which was much less painful than the one last night!) and said that my cervix has shortened by about 50% and although it's closed, it's definitely soft and ripe. She also said the blood was likely my plug/show or that it also could have been a burst blood vessel from the cervix ends starting to pull away from each other as it shortens. She even drew me a diagram to explain what she meant. She said in either case it's nothing to worry about because its completey stopped bleeding now, and that it looks like my body is starting to gear itself up for go time! (although that could still be some time away)

Peter was being quite cheeky today at the appointment too... when she was listening to the HB he kept jumping around on her, and then when she was doing the cervical exam she had her other hand resting on my bump, and Peter gave her hand a solid kick. She burst out laughing and agreed that she wouldn't appreciate it if someone was poking about her head either. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ugh you are not going to believe this crap!~ My DR calls me and tells me I need to come back in. I think it is over paper work and when i get there i have to do my routine exam all over again! Nope blood pressure this morning was borderline and i have protein in my urine. He didn't say how much he just said that it was there. So now NO salt intake and no walking no over doing it and to just be a couch potatoe...his exact words!!!! Then he asks me if i can keep her in there till Tuesday! Shit I dunno your the DR what do you think!!!! So my BP is 143/98 and i told him it has been that way my whole pregnancy and ask why he is just now showing concern. I guess it is because I am having a c-section and he is worried it could go wrong. :(

So now i am super stressed out trying to get everything done today as Allen has took off for the remainder of the week and all of next week. He has already yelled at me after having to go back in...(because I went grocery shopping for all of next week to.) I don't get it.


----------



## Cherrybump

You get the rubella jag when you younger hun but there was no trace in my blood. I asked the midwife about it while i was pregnant before xmas as i remember getting it lol she said sometimes it doesnt stay in people bodies and they need to get it again. I was meant to get it before i left the hospital but they person who had to give me it was busy lol so the midwife filling out my papers said i could just get it at my doctors as it would be much faster lol 

Oh wells just have to wait and see what happens next lol. 

Oh the plus paige stayed awake for nearly 2 hours :D just happyly staring away lol when i gave her a bottle and winded her she was sick all over ryans pillow but the way it came out was funny. it didnt dribble it literally through out her mouth :) hahaha


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Cherry how sweet just laying there staring around. It is truly breath taking how amazing our babies can be isn't it. I can't wait for Emmaleigh to get here! LOL on the spit up!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, great news about the appointment!! :thumbup: very reassuring to know what the reason for the blood was and that your body is now starting to get ready!!! 

Mommabrown, sit yourself down and let Allen do the work :growlmad:! It's really only two work days that he had to take off extra right? I don't think your doctor was being fair, to not let you know what was going on! Is this maybe the first time you had protein in your urin? And that's the reason for concern?? Just relax and take it easy! 5 more days!!!!:hugs:

Kealz I saw the pics on FB this morning :rofl:, Paige sure knows how to prepare you for another LO lol. Sweet little baby!! 

TeAmo, I hope you find some relief soon! I know a week is not terrible long, but that's still a week of agony!!!!

AFM, I just found out that Rob was laid off today :shrug:. They will still pay him the next two weeks (which they had promised him). I felt like something was up, when they "rushed" him home last night on a one way flight, to make sure he wouldn't miss the birth. Now his car is still in New Jersey (which they said they will cover the return cost) and he's not sure what to do! 
I guess I have had a feeling that this might happen, so I'm not terribly upset... Plus it will be nice for him to find a job where he is home every night (and not just every other weekend). I told him a few months back, that he could always stay home for 3ish months and take care of the baby (instead of daycare). I could cover the bills for that time and his unemployment will cover his misc bills. But I think he is too proud to do that :nope:. We will sit down and talk about the options tonight but sadly enough... I'm happy to have him home for me and Grayson.
Sorry, vent over! Lol

Btw, any updates on our laboring ladies???


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> ReadytoMum, great news about the appointment!! :thumbup: very reassuring to know what the reason for the blood was and that your body is now starting to get ready!!!
> 
> Mommabrown, sit yourself down and let Allen do the work :growlmad:! It's really only two work days that he had to take off extra right? I don't think your doctor was being fair, to not let you know what was going on! Is this maybe the first time you had protein in your urin? And that's the reason for concern?? Just relax and take it easy! 5 more days!!!!:hugs:
> 
> Kealz I saw the pics on FB this morning :rofl:, Paige sure knows how to prepare you for another LO lol. Sweet little baby!!
> 
> TeAmo, I hope you find some relief soon! I know a week is not terrible long, but that's still a week of agony!!!!
> 
> AFM, I just found out that Rob was laid off today :shrug:. They will still pay him the next two weeks (which they had promised him). I felt like something was up, when they "rushed" him home last night on a one way flight, to make sure he wouldn't miss the birth. Now his car is still in New Jersey (which they said they will cover the return cost) and he's not sure what to do!
> I guess I have had a feeling that this might happen, so I'm not terribly upset... Plus it will be nice for him to find a job where he is home every night (and not just every other weekend). I told him a few months back, that he could always stay home for 3ish months and take care of the baby (instead of daycare). I could cover the bills for that time and his unemployment will cover his misc bills. But I think he is too proud to do that :nope:. We will sit down and talk about the options tonight but sadly enough... I'm happy to have him home for me and Grayson.
> Sorry, vent over! Lol
> 
> Btw, any updates on our laboring ladies???


I guess so. He never really said anything about it being there before. We have talked about my BP alot because after i had the flu it came down considerably but it looks like its back to being a pain in my ass. Allen is on my case every 5 minutes wanting to know what i am doing and it is irritating me...I know it is out of love though. Yeah he is missing 2 days of work a mere nothing and i am sure he is ready for some time off since he works 60-70 hour weeks. 


So sorry to hear about Rob getting laid off. I believe you that it is an ego thing. Allen is the same way about that kinda stuff he would rather i sit at home than him. I hope that he does find something were he can be closer to you and baby Grayson too. I would tell him to at least take a few weeks off to settle in with it all since he is getting paid then he can go out looking for another job. :hugs:


----------



## Maria1234

ukgirl23 said:


> oh readytomum I hope your appointment goes well and they can give you some answers xx
> 
> TeAmo, Ive had spd since late 20 weeks it really is painful. Mine is worse in bed I cant turn over or after getting up I cant walk or lift my left leg up. I hope they can give you some physio. Ive heard as soon as labour is over it's gone which is good... I found bending my knees up and keeping my legs together when I roll over in bed helps loads xx
> 
> cherrybump... love your pics on facebook Paige is gorgeous!! Why do you need the rubella jab? do all ladies get it? :/ xx
> 
> tell me about it Dan-o!!! I'm soooo fed up, I'm not on any medication for it, I get sent to Bournemouth hospital which is a low risk hospital to see the consultant twice a week now, she takes my bp and urine, finds the protein and tells me my bp is over the limit then sends me over to the next town, poole, where I cry on the monitor for an hour while the bp alarm goes off every ten mins saying my pressure is high before they take more bloods and urine, my last 2 readings are usually around the 130/85 mark, they tell me as my bp dropped I can go home and go back to bournemouth later for another check up...... everytime!!!! :(
> 
> I'm so tired of it... I didn't even know my care was consultant led until this morning when I called them to book in :/[/QUOTE
> These bp issues are so frustrating!!!
> I went to hospital yesterday to have bp reading and was told it was fine 130/80 and all was well but when I checked back at passed bp readings in my notes I had the same reading 2 months ago and they had to retake it!!!! So confusing!!! I don't have any protein issues or swelling so maybe that's why, but isn't it funny that everyone had a different opinion depending on who you see?? Defo can relate to you poor lady's who are going through the same thing xx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh mommabrown that is so sucky I'm sorry to hear you are in the high bp + protein crew! Get Allen to do everything for you now while you chill out with movies.. that is what I've been doing!! lol xx

Steph!! omg poor Rob! I'm so sorry to hear that he got laid off, did they give a reason? :/ it sounds very suspect that he gets laid off so close to your due date! x

Maria I'm glad your BP was good yesterday and you have no other symptoms! I hope it stays that way now xxx 

Ok I have checked FB and there are no updates yet, sorry xx 

Has anyone seen DL today? maybe her sweep worked?!  x


----------



## kealz194

Dl has her friends wedding today so that prob why he hasn't been on! If something had happened I'm sure she would have text me! 
Steph so sorry about rob, but maybe in a way it's a blessing in disguise, as you said he can look for something closer to home :) and you and Grayson! 
I feel for all you ladies with high bp and signs of pe :( just take it easy!!!
Anyway jut a quick pop in as I'm off to bed feeling so tired today ill heck back in in the mornin to see how everyone is xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I totally forgot that lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Hello Ladies! Sorry to hear about everyone's BP dramas and problems. It all sounds really frustrating and a bit scary for everyone. :( Hope it all improves for everyone and your docs get their acts together and stop driving you crazy! Surely that is not the way to treat a preggo with high BP?!

Happy due date Steph! So sorry to hear about Rob getting laid off! I guess the only upside of it happening right now is that he will be a great help to you with Grayson. Really hope he finds something where he can be home every night with you :hugs:

Hope DL is having fun at her friend's wedding. Maybe she will get to dancing and her sweep will kick in and she will get to have seen her friend get married and get her LO at the same time!

Little Spy you are so calm!! "Oh yes, let me just renovate a new house in my 39th week of pregnancy" I would never even sign up for that let alone follow through! Although I'm sure it will be well worth all your effort once its done. And it takes your mind off waiting for Violet as well. Although I imagine for all the 2nd time mamas LO #1 helps with that too!

AFM, today is my due date too and had my MW appointment and FINALLY convinced them to change their stupid, baseless date of April 2 to this date. This is the date I have been saying it is all along which is based on my O sticks and temping, plus it matches perfectly with my initial dating scan. So, I feel better about that now as I am not keen to get induced and don't want them harassing me about it early based on their date. I am of course keen for LO to get here, but alas my cervix is high and closed, but soft and ripe. So... :shrug: about what I expected... to be pregnant forever :haha:

We did discuss induction etc. I have a scan Thursday of next week which will be 41 wks to check placenta function and fluid and then I have a non-stress test on Tuesday of the week after to make sure heartbeat and movements etc are fine and then the recommended date for induction would be Wed 17th. If I refuse induction I have to meet with an OB to hear about the risks etc and have additional monitoring and then even if I go into labor at 42+ weeks I will have to have continuous fetal monitoring as well. Hope LO just comes on her own in the next week or so and then we won't have to deal with all of that. Come on baby! I swear its nice out here, too!! :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and I found a sneaky carrot cake cupcake on my way home from the mw today as well. Totally your fault mommabrown :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Evening ladies :) 

Dan o grrr about a false alarm :growlmad: fingers crossed it won't be long until the real deal!

Littlespy :haha: your story about being out with dh really made me laugh! The poor man sounds like he is a wreck! 

Steph, honestly I don't know about the due date maybe being wrong. I would have thought that even if it was really truly 9/10th April that by now I should still be somewhat dilated, as I would be 39 weeks now, and some people (like you :thumbup:) have been dilated for weeks. I clearly just have a super stubborn cervix and baby! But that is a good point that the original edd might have been right, I haven't thought about that yet. So happy Rob is home and you are ready to rock now. Tell Grayson ITS TIME, he's now fully cooked!
I'm really sorry to hear he's lost his job, I know how that feels for sure. It is great that he'll be home to spend more time with you and LO, and fingers crossed he can find something much closer to home. I think it probably would be tough for a man to take on the stay at home dad role if they never expected it, but I hope you guys sort out a solution soon, and he is able to find work if that's what he wants.

Readytomum: your hospital cervix check sounds somewhat like mine yesterday - I thought her hand was gng to come out my throat! Sorry you are feeling a bit :growlmad: I'm sure with having to do so much work you must be exhausted :hugs:

Mommabrown: the countdown is on now your last appointment is done!!! I'm right there counting down with you, lets hope these last few days zoom past (although probably the opposite!) sorry to hear your dr was an idiot so you had to go back, but try not to worry, I'm sure Emmaleigh will be nice and stubborn and stay in until forced out! 

Kealz: well done Paige for taking to the toilet so well! You never know, she could train really quickly before LO arrives. And :haha: at her saying "mess", what a cutie (although im sure she didnt seem it then!) And nope, no other sweep for me, next step is a forced eviction on Tuesday! So whatever happens, not too much longer. 

Candy: sorry to disappoint - I was at a wedding as Kealz mentioned. Nothing quite as exciting as having a baby! Sorry to raise your hopes! Hope your bunch are all feeling better today.

Kirstabelle: yay for due date! And double yay for your drs actually listening to you about your due date!!! I'm sure LO won't keep you waiting too much longer so you won't have to have an unwanted induction. Maybe time to start poking her with the acupuncture needles?! :haha: 

Afm...damn baby still in there! A billion people (no exaggeration at all of course :|) asked today when my due date was, and then when I said I am 6 days over I continually got "oh well, lots of doctors and nurses at this wedding!" One woman said "oh I have rubber gloves in the car!" :shock: erm...please keep them there...!

Beautiful wedding, I only cried a little :haha: my friend was just gorgeous, and she was so relaxed, it was wonderful. I was EXHAUSTED though which made it less fun, so we left after the first dance, but overall a wonderful day :)

I'm cross that nobody had a baby while I was out all day though :growlmad: come on ladies, get those babies out! (Mine is honestly never coming out)


----------



## Steph82

Thanks ladies for all the positive vibes. We are just going to get through the next two weeks (while he is still being paid) and Rob will start applying locally now. Other then that, he will just enjoy his son :thumbup:

Kristablle, I'm happy they listened to you :thumbup:... I find that, that usually does not happen lol. I'm sure you will have nothing to worry about and your princess will make a grand entrance soon!!! 
Dont worry about your cervix... mine is only this far along because I have a mutant child with a fat head that has been pushing it out of the way :wacko:

Sarah, so happy the wedding was a success and you did not need the assistance from the glove lady :shock: . I wonder what exactly she thought she was going to do?? lmao

Sorry for everyone who is dealing with BP and pains :hugs:


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks ladies! MW also said LO has her hand up next to her head which is "not ideal" for initiating labor since it means there's not the right kind of pressure applied to the cervix to get things going. Trust my child to be in some sort of uniquely unfavorable position! And I often feel that little hand wriggling about, so I think MW is right! :haha:

I am definitely going to be getting the acupuncture needles going again! But am thinking to maybe give LO the weekend and then do another two or three sessions next week before the scan :shrug: Maybe by then LO will be behaving nicely and have moved her fidgety lil hand and things will be more "favorable".


----------



## kealz194

Lol kirstabelle I had that same problem with Paige! She came out looking like a little diva with her hand to her cheek! She was 2 days over due! She also flipped back to back constantly through out the labour but luckily she flipped back the right way at the last minute! Safe to say now she is a complete and utter fidget in bed! I should have known! 
Sarah glad the wedding went well and you didn't pop whilst there lol! Um, how scary about the women remarking about gloves in her car! I would have run away! 
Afm woke up this morning and freaked out that my waters had gone coz sheets were soaked! I don't think so though just me being a proper sweaty Betty as Stephen turned the heating up to 30&#8226;!!!!!! Wth I was roasting! Had such a go at him! Any way I'm gonna try and get an extra hours sleep if I can while Paige is still sparko!


----------



## lily28

kealz194 said:


> Stephen turned the heating up to 30!!!!!! Wth I was roasting! Had such a go at him!

Whaaat? 30? Gosh our room temp is 20 and I sweat like a pig, never mind 30!:wacko:

I'm having BH like nobodies business, but somehow I manage to sleep through them haha:blush:
they started at 10 pm and hd them all night, but I could tell they were totally irregular so I wasn't alarmed. The article that was posted yesterday was sooo informative, loved it and I'm more relaxed about BH and real labor pains.

I managed to go to the salon for a cut, blow out and manicure, and at last I resemble a human being now. :haha:

Kisses to all mamas and babies! :kiss:


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies, will read through all the posts soon but just wanted to quickly update. So I just had my antenatal appointment a few hour ago and turns out that once again I have pre-eclamsia. High bp and + protein. :( had to have urgent bloods, ctg etc and will be spending a few hours up in delivery for a scan, ctg and constant monitoring of blood pressure. I don't know why but I'm petrified of being induced. I was supposed to be with Riley for PE but he came the night before so I don't know if it's true that contractions are worse? Also mw was shocked on examination to find baby almost completely engaged and this is my fourth. Apparently it normally doesn't happen till just before labour so maybe she's planning on making an appearance in the next few days anyway!! :) hoping everyone else and their bubs are doing well!! Will catch up reading soon xx


----------



## Maria1234

Ahh kristy what a nightmear, at least your in the best place to keep a check on that bp.. I had PE with my first and was induced and it was fine, really didn't feel the contractions till I was 5/6cm and then they gave me an eppi as this can help high bp come down... Good luck at keep us posted on how your getting on.. ps was PE bad last time or just mild as they say if you get it again its usually later and milder?


----------



## Cherrybump

I tried to read all your posts there and im sorry i think i failed lol. 

So tired Paige thought would be nice to wake mummy up every 2 hours and then sleep for 2. I wish there was a easier way to settle her back into her sleep. She seems to sleep well lying on me but once you put her down in her basket she get restless :S not sure what that is all about.

went i was shifting of my bed with her my scar that bit thats cover was pretty sore :S. not good like. 
Now im waiting for the midwife again for our check up. Need to fill her in on yesterday :(.

The Rubella jag is the german measles jag. You get this jag when your younger in primary school. I did get mines when i was in school but they said it sometimes doesnt stay in the body. So im one of the people that it didnt stay in :( grrr. 

think once the midwife has gone ill call upt he registery to get a app for get this little lady her name registered lol 

If you dont here from me the rest of the day ive probably gone back to bed lol and left paige to ryan


----------



## doggylover

Cherry leaving Paige with Ryan for a while sounds like a great idea to get some sleep. Make sure you are doing that as much as possible so you can get rested up.

Kristy: I'm being induced too and am definitely worried about how it's going to go as I've also heard that the whole thing can be more intense and painful. I don't have anything to relate it to, of course, but I'm planning on it being hell. That said, i know of a few others on here who have been induced and labour has been quick and they said it wasn't so horrific as they thought, so fingers crossed.

Lily: glad you are human again!! Lots of BH maybe getting you ready for the real thing very soon? Hopefully!

Kealz: no wonder you woke up sweating! 30C?! That's insanity! I would kill Simon for doing that, just because of the amount of money he would be wasting :haha:

Kirstabelle: you do seem to have a little ballerina in there, in all sorts of positions! 

Afm: very quiet day today. As in, may not get off the sofa at all :)
Also, Simon asked me whether his parents are staying here when they come over next weekend after the birth. I said we'd figure it out when we know exactly when they are coming, but the more I think about it, the more I want them to NOT stay here. My parents have said they can stay with them (5 mins away) and I know Simon doesn't want that, but I think I'm going to have to put my foot down.
His parents are no trouble to have at all, the total opposite. But I just feel like when I am trying to get to grips with everything, and potentially having mini meltdowns every evening, the last thing I want is to be feeling pressure of having guests. I will tell them they are welcome all day, from morning til night, but I just think if I know they are staying here, rather than just visiting, I'll put too much pressure on myself. 
My other thing is breastfeeding. When I'm just learning how to do that i won't feel comfortable doing it in front of people (especially his dad), and I don't want to feel like I have to leave the room all the time in my own house.
Does that sound unreasonable to you guys? I know Simon won't be happy, but I hope once he hears me out he'll agree.


----------



## Cherrybump

No hun that sounds reasonable enough to me. I was pretty funny how bfing in the hospital to. cause the midwife put there hands on your boobs to help you out lol. 

Not sure when ryan is planning on getting up but i hope the midwife comes soon cause i wanna ask about how to settle this little one properly. Just feel like everything i do is no good i dont mind her staying awake but not crying as much lol would be nice.


----------



## doggylover

I'm sure you are doing everything you can, some babies are just a little fussier than others, and it sounds like Paige is having a fussy few days. Don't put yourself down - you've never done this before and nobody expects us to be perfect at it, but I know you're doing the best job you an and that's all you can do. But I'm sure your mw will have lots of great suggestions for you :thumbup:

And I'm not sure how I feel about other people's hands all over my boobs :shock: I hadn't thought about that part...


----------



## ukgirl23

good.morning ladies

kirstyrich Im so sorry that you have pre e its awful! if they do induce you though it is better because after birt you feel much better.. you dont want to be like me and stuck with high bp gettjng monitored all the time. being induced isnt more painful my mum has 4 of us she was induced with 3 and natural with 1 she said being induced was quicker and not any more painful than usual she said it was better because you know when youre going to go rather than not knowing lol you can prepare for it. I have my fingers and toes crossed that all your results come back good xx

kealz this little one has flipped back to back Im not impressed lol he also has his hand up to his face. little monkey! As for 30c heating.... wth?? lol Aaron is the heating nazi... we arent allowed it on until you can see your own breath. Everytime it does go on we get a lecture over energy prices :/
Did you manage to sleep more? 

lily I had BHs all night with Connie they got stronger and tirned into the real thing... fingers crossed. 

Doggylover I think you are right to not have his parents there so soon after the birth. You will be tired and bloody and in pain still and taking care of a brand new baby. you and Simon need to adjust your lives first. I found that people who came after the baby was born in my home just wanted to cuddle the baby not actually help me lol and that first week is my cuddle time :p Talk to Simon about :) xx

I dreamed last night that I gave birth.. my tummy was going down but Benson was still in there so I went to hospital and had 3 pains got on the bed and out he came... they wouldnt deliver the placenta though they told me to go home and wait for it to come out which it did and it looked like a giant octopus haha.... post partum I was.... flabby... haha.. weird dreams! 

Aaron and Connie are fighting for the toilet. I have to have my bp checked today and Im not sure what Im going to do yet :/ xx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i wasnt kean on it either but i was struggling so i just let them do it lol. She'd only stay on when they helped out but pulled off once their hand was gone :(...


I thought this midwife would be here by now lol she was early the first day and the second day was around this time :(. hopefully soon lol xxx


----------



## liams_mom

I go in to have my "now weekly" checkups at the doctor. Somehow I know that even tho my docs and have figured out J's date of conception he's officially due on the 16...he's still sitting up there totally not preparing to leave my womb, EVER. Hate to tell you boys but by the time you graduate high school you need a college or life plan! LoL. I think I'm just uncomfortable and a c-section now would be great. I have SPD as well but they've told me his head hasn't engaged, so I am not interested in feeling my pelvis after it does! My personal wish is that I'll go to the docs today and they'll say, "you're 5cm and 89% effaced, we should keep you and you'll have that baby by tonight!" Won't happen, I will be 2cm and 70% just like last weekend... All off this spicy food, pineapples, walking (waddling), bouncing on the medicine ball - soooo not helping :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh Liam's mom :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling so blue, and no wonder because I'm sure you're in agony. I'm praying your appointment goes well and LO surprises you.

Afm...I think I just had my bloody show. Had some brown tinged cm when I wiped :happydance: never in my life did I think I'd be so happy about anything like this, and I no it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but its the first sign I've had that I will ever go into labour!! 

Cherry, hope your mw has come. Have you family close by that could come and help you and Ryan out as well, give you a bit of a break?


----------



## Cherrybump

midwife came and went didnt really get much tips but put a hot water bottle in their cot before she goes back in to sleep lol 
now its time to express oh and i have to re ring the doctors for an app again lol it was in my notes i had to get the jag hahah i didnt even realize it was the bit paper i had from the hospital


----------



## doggylover

Oh that is a good idea :thumbup: will make her bed nice and cosy and make her think its you! Have you got one of the prince lionheart bears, oh phone apps, that plays different white noise to try and help her think she can hear your heartbeat still?


----------



## kealz194

Kirstyrich sorry your having a hard time and I hope things work out for you! 
Lily so glad your feeling and looking half human again! I'm jelouse. Lol I've been asking my sil to do my eyebrows for a month now! Looks like 2horny caterpillars chasing each other lol! 
Sarah your not being unreasonable! Me and Stephen had the first week to ourselves with Paige and will be doing the same this time to getnpaige into a routine at being a big sister! Infact I need to try and explain to my mum that when I first have him I only want Stephen to bring Paige into the room no her otherwise she will distract Paige as he is nann mad lol! 
Candy hope your feeling better! Maybe talk to your mw see if she can pop out to you to do the tests if your not up to it! It needs to be done, it's important she will understand and may be able to fit ou in? And wouldn't it be lovely if birth was that easy... Not sure about the octopus placenta tho haha x
Cherry have you tried putting a breast pad with some of your milk in the top of her basket? That way she can smell you and it comforts them! Worked like a charm with Paige!
This is the second time I've typed this as my phone died so I'm sure I've missed bits I'm sorry! 
Afm I was getting some weird pains wen I got up... Made me stop in my tracks, this awful pressure down low that burned almost..... No idea what it was but its gone now so painful!


----------



## kealz194

Ooh Sarah how exciting!!! Something's happening up there then! Hopefully won't be too much longer for ya!!! Eeeek! :)


----------



## doggylover

Candy :rofl: at your dream last night!! Still lots of sickness in your house then. Poor Connie (I don't feel sorry for men when they are sick...only little ones!) 

Thanks for the support ladies, I know that Simon will understand once he's had time to think about it, but of course his knee jerk reaction might be slightly different. I'm going to offer to speak to his parents about it so they know that it's all come from me so if they want to be upset about it, it'll be at me and not Simon. 

Kealz, pressure sounds good! Hopefully LO is worming his way further down and getting ready to pop out! I think it'll be nice to have time for you guys as a family, especially for Paige to get used to not being the baby anymore. And :rofl: at your eyebrows! I'm sure they can't be that bad! But what a mental image you have painted!
And I hope it won't be much longer, just been reading up about shows and some people say it happens and they've waited weeks so I won't get myself ready to go to hospital just yet, but fingers crossed!


----------



## kealz194

I'm sure he will understand, thing is aswel your both gonna be settling into things getting used to routines and you will be so tired! The last thing he is gonna wanna do is all the washing up of mugs and glasses from guests etc! I'm getting paper plates and cups etc for the second week that we have guests over and it's going to be a self service thing haha! You want a tea make it yourself! You kind of forget to eat in the first few weeks, but won't be able to that this time coz of Paige so I need to make sure I've got easy cook meals for Stephen to sort her out just incase I do end up having a section! 
And they really are that bad... I haven't had them done since end of November.... Lol they are quite fair so it's not awfully noticeable but it new doing! Hahaha x


----------



## doggylover

Yeah he even said yesterday how tired I will be in the first few days (as I was exhausted yesterday) so ill have to remind him of that as well. 

Paper cups and plates are a good idea!!! You are a wise woman, and I shall steal all your tips and tricks!


----------



## Steph82

Hahahah Candy... octopus placenta :rofl: :shock:... maybe your body is telling you the reason that Benson is still in there?!?! He has tried to escape, but the placenta wont let him :haha:. I agree with Sarah, Men can be such babies when they are sick :wacko:. I do hope your family is finally on the mend though! Enough puking already :winkwink:

Sarah, how exciting!!! You might have had your show :happydance:. I feel a bit strange, that this is an exciting mile marker ahahaha! 
As for his parents, i'm sure they will understand. Especially since you are not forbidding them from coming to the house... just the nights!

Kealz... LOL at your eyebrows!! I'm always typing from my phone (since this webpage does not work from work) and I HATE when that happens!! 
I should really consider a pedicure (since my feet will be center point for a few hours ahaha)! Maybe I'll try for that this weekend. 

LiamsMom, I had the same hope at my doctors appointment... and even told my doctor that... she just laughed at me :dohh: lol. Needless to say, I hope you have better luck :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Steph I did my toenails on Wednesday night. I told Simon it was for the wedding, but since I was wearing a maxi dress that was a lie, it's so they look good when no other part of me does!! :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies ill go and download that app. i was thinking about that all night wonder if there was such an app haha. 

Never heard of the breast milk one before must have a bash of that lol xx


----------



## lily28

I have to share this: https://www.whentoexpect.com/


----------



## kealz194

lily28 said:


> I have to share this: https://www.whentoexpect.com/

Lol I just did it and it says I have a 35% chance of baby coming at 39 weeks! That's the highest % lol


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: mine is pretty certain that LO will arrive before next Thursday! Induction on Tuesday said say that's a safe bet!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I think it's perfectly reasonable to ask his parents to stay with your parents over night instead of at your house. I'm not sure why they would want to stay in a house with a screaming baby overnight anyway?! :shrug: We've told both sets of parents that after the first week they're allowed to come visit, but that they aren't going to be able to stay over. DH has been on board with this decision too so it's made it a lot easier. Just talk with Simon and I'm sure you can get him to see your point! 

Glad the wedding went well and hurray for getting your show! Hopefully LO is getting things started up for his/her grand entrance!!

ukgirl: Hope you manage to get your appointment stuff worked out with all the sickys in your house. :wacko: Let us know how it goes!

kealz: :haha: at the description of your eyebrows!! DH and I plan to take a week after LO arrives before allowing other visitors over as well. I think it's pretty key to have that bonding time as a new family, and to get used to BF etc. I have all my tupperware ready to go, I just need to start making the meals to fill them!! After my un-expected hospital trip Wed. night I've realized I might not have as much time to make this stuff as I though, so this weekend will likely be the start of the cooking marathon just so Peter doesn't end up arriving before the food gets made!

cherrybump: If Pagie is sleeping for a few hours at a go I think that's pretty normal (although exhausting for you!). That's what we were told to expect during our Pre-Natal class, and then once their tummies get a bit bigger they'll sleep for longer periods because they don't need to eat so much. It's great that Ryan is there to help with feedings because it means you don't need to wake up each time!

AFM, well after Wednesday's shock I've decided to make some adjustments to things. With the realization that Peter could be here sooner rather than later it suddenly seemed ridiculous to be stressing out about these exams. So after a lot of thought I decided to cancel/postpone the exam on Tuesday till I return from leave in January. At the moment the other one is still scheduled for the 15th, but I'm not really worried about that one and most of the prep work for it is already done. So as long as Peter doesn't show up first, that one should be fine.

It dawned on me the other day that I didn't have any of my freezer meals sorted out yet, and I was getting really tired of people asking me, "Ooh you must be getting excited, it's getting close now!" and having to respond that yes I was excited, but that I had these exams to do first and they were taking my attention at the moment. I want to be able to focus on the fact that we're having a baby soon and be able to be excited about it! And I feel SO much better knowing that first exam is cancelled.


----------



## lily28

kealz194 said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> I have to share this: https://www.whentoexpect.com/
> 
> Lol I just did it and it says I have a 35% chance of baby coming at 39 weeks! That's the highest % lolClick to expand...

I got a 40% on 39 weeks, cool!:winkwink:


----------



## ukgirl23

I got 39 weeks too :/ 

I'm really fed up now, I went to the nurse at my gp office as my family are banned from hospital lol.. my BP was up still with now plus 2 protein in my urine, I went home and called my consultant and begged her to induce me but she refuses, she says it's not bad enough and inducing early can cause complications, I want to scream I see ladies who are not as sick as me, earlier on in their pregnancies getting induced! It's making me really angry. 
I have to go to hospital tomorrow morning for more monitoring, I could be there for hours just to get sent home again, I can't stop crying I've really had enough.. fuck this shit... pass me some castor oil!!! I'll get him out myself soon!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily28 said:


> kealz194 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> I have to share this: https://www.whentoexpect.com/
> 
> Lol I just did it and it says I have a 35% chance of baby coming at 39 weeks! That's the highest % lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got a 40% on 39 weeks, cool!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I got 39 weeks too with 35%.


----------



## kealz194

Aw candy Hun I'm sorry your consultant is being horrible! :( I feel for you it must be such a worry and your so close too it must be so frustrating!!!! I learned last week that consultants do not like to induce. I had my mw tell me I would be induced at 38weeks, another mw and a diabetic doctor tell me I would, yet when I saw my consultant she said I wouldn't be! So annoying! 
Well keep us posted after your hospital visit tomorrow. Hope you feel bit better! Xxx


----------



## lily28

Candy hugs hun, please hang in there... I don't know much about inducing, only that I fear it. 
I will keep you in my mind...


----------



## Cherrybump

aww ukgirl i feel pretty bad for you. they seem to always have you on your toes dont they.


Dogg i was looking for that app but couldnt find it Ryan has found the white noise one so he downloaded it and managed to sent me it through the pc to my phone lol. trying it as i type on paige lol So far so good but i think she getting little cranky now lol


----------



## doggylover

Cherry I'm glad it worked if only for a little bit- even if it gets you 10 extra minutes I hope it's worth it! And as she gets used to it it might settle her for longer

Candy :hugs: I'm so sorry that your consultant is refusing to induce. I know you are fed up, but you have to trust that your consultant wouldn't leave you and Benson to get into a dangerous situation so if she says that its ok to wait, then I guess we just have to wait. Which is pretty much (I'm sure) the last thi you want to hear right now.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks ladies :) x

doggylover, my consultant hasn't ever met me, I placed under her care at my last app but my family is sick so I haven't met her yet. Every nurse and MW I've seen say I should be induced based on my results. The doctor who saw my notes even said the same, I'm back to that doctor and the high risk unit tomorrow for tests so I'll talk to them about it I think I have a good chance of them doing it... 

I don't want to be induced for nothing, the pre eclampsia is causing stars in my vision and my feet are triple the size and red raw from being swollen so long, everytime I go in I get admitted for hours on machines, twice a week! my protein is now at plus 2 and bp is higher despite pulse being low. I have my other 2 children to consider as well so I will be asking for induction xxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh I didn't realise you have never met the doctor- what is that about then? How can she make an accurate judgement without meeting you? :growlmad: no wonder you're mad. :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh I spoke to her on the phone this morning for the first time, she referred me to the high risk unit but wont agree to induce I can hopefully persuade them tomorrow. The nurse who done my tests this morning was shocked they were keeping me going. I didn't even know I was under a consultant before monday. I have been passed to 3 different centers I'm just tired and fed up now. xx


----------



## doggylover

I'm not surprised, you've been in and out of hospital so much lately and all for the same thing and yet clearly nobody is willing to actually do anything about it. Hopefully you'll get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Cherrybump

I agree, i thought by now you would have been induced because of all the problems. Doesnt seem fair to you at all struggling through each day the same or worse.

Dogg: i pop the car sound on and she seems to really like that one lol. Ryans mum came up with his sister and brother and she wanted to have a hug but im so glad Paige was sleeping as his sister has the cold and i dont really fancey paige catching that this early specially if we're still trying to get to grips with bieng parents..

His mum said we should and give her a bath before putting her down at night. So we're going to try that also. We haven't yet tempted the bath on our own yet so this it going to be fun. xxx


----------



## doggylover

Haha i bet you and Ryan end up wetter than Paige!


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> I got 39 weeks too :/
> 
> I'm really fed up now, I went to the nurse at my gp office as my family are banned from hospital lol.. my BP was up still with now plus 2 protein in my urine, I went home and called my consultant and begged her to induce me but she refuses, she says it's not bad enough and inducing early can cause complications, I want to scream I see ladies who are not as sick as me, earlier on in their pregnancies getting induced! It's making me really angry.
> I have to go to hospital tomorrow morning for more monitoring, I could be there for hours just to get sent home again, I can't stop crying I've really had enough.. fuck this shit... pass me some castor oil!!! I'll get him out myself soon!!

Oh Honey! I can't believe this! I don't see why they haven't attempted to do anything to help you out. Your is way worse than mine and I am on a restricted diet and bed rest. :dohh: I really hope that they get their act together and get little Benson out soon before any thing could happen to either of you. 


I tried to catch up and read but i honestly can't remember everything! 


Afm, it is weird to have Allen try to do everything and me just sit around. He has been pretty awesome at letting me sleep in and checking on me and the baby. My parents even came down to help out which is a miracle in its own because they never ever help out with anything.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover have you had any more signs of labour yet? I hope that was your show.. when I go to the unit tomorrow hopefully they will induce me. 

cherrybump do you have the bedtime bath stuff from johnsons? magical stuff xx 

mommabrown Im sitting down as much as possible. Aaron is doing lots for me too. I joked about him nesting lol. Its weird not doing as much isnt it! especially when the kids want to play xx


----------



## kealz194

Candy is that the one that's in the purple bottle! They recommend not using it till 6 months old! I won't use johnsons products any more, I used to use it on Paige but it made her come up in awful rashes! To top and tail one is ok it's very mild but anything else I wouldn't use on a newborn! 
Candy that's awful that she hasn't even met you. How can he judge a case when she has not met the patient nor has she seen your notes! Notes are not kept on the computer so how can she say anything! I wouldn't take no for an answer mrs! It's your health not just Benson's! :( I hope they listen to you hun! Also I've noticed that consultants are up there own arses, they may have the authority but the nurses and mw have the real knowledge! But that's my opinion and experience of the great NHS lol ;) x


----------



## ukgirl23

oh no really kealz?? I didnt know you couldnt use that :/ we didnt have that stuff in norway so luke was about 8 months when we started using it.. thank you for the advice!!! xx Ive also noticed the consultants are a bit no no no when the midwifes are more sympathetic.. the drs at the high risk place seem to be more used to problems like mine and are a bit more understanding. xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Candy how frustrating! It is so ridiculous that you are so uncomfortable and sick and they won't help you. Wish you lived here, they seem to love inducing people here. My friend got induced at 39 weeks because her OB said it is "the same" as 40 weeks :shrug: Is a consultant an OB? 

Cherry have you tried swaddling? So many people have recommended the book "Happiest baby on the block" to me so I read the book and watched the DVD. You can look up "happiest baby on the block swaddle" and find some vids of the technique. Worth a try! And glad you didn't have to let Ryan's sick sister in. People should be more mindful of that themselves anyway, how bad would you feel making a tiny newborn sick just for a cuddle?!

Doggylover how exciting!! I hope it was your show and when it starts to get dark your mammalian brain gets things going!! I also feeling anxious about the whole induction thing. I have actually been a bit sad and weepy about it today :cry: It would be different of course if there were complications or something wrong with LO then I would want her out as quick as possible. But I just feel like if I have the induction a lot of the other things I hoped for might also be unattainable, like trying to not have an epidural. Come on LO, move it!!

That when to expect thing seems slightly suspect in that it seems like all the ladies who are earlier on get 39 weeks but (obviously) those who are past get the later dates... surely some of the early ladies should also get 40-41 weeks as their highest estimate, especially if they are FTM? Hmmm.... fun all the same though. I have a 64% chance of delivering by next Wednesday. If I don't, I'll be coming after that smug woman with the glasses on the right hand side of the page! And I LOL'ed at the prediction that LO would 100% be here by 43+ weeks... good to hear :haha:

I have a horrible headache right behind my eyeball. Better be a sign of labor. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover have you had any more signs of labour yet? I hope that was your show.. when I go to the unit tomorrow hopefully they will induce me.
> 
> cherrybump do you have the bedtime bath stuff from johnsons? magical stuff xx
> 
> mommabrown Im sitting down as much as possible. Aaron is doing lots for me too. I joked about him nesting lol. Its weird not doing as much isnt it! especially when the kids want to play xx

It is indeed! I have done the same just taking it easy. Landon sat by me on the couch and read me his Fly Guy books and talked about his testing he has been doing at school. He is as bad as Allen and if i get up to do something he tells on me. :dohh:


----------



## kealz194

Lol kirstabelle at the moment everything I have is a sign of labour haha "I need to fart, hope its a sign! I have a runny nose... Ooooh labour?" Hehe its a tense time the last few weeks of pregnancy! It's back to investigating tissue paper after wiping! ;) my poor oh walked into the bathroom last night when I was investigating! I've never seen him run so fast! Hope your head ache goes away!
Candy I didn't know either till Paige came up in a rash! I used oilatum for her for a while but went back to johnsons when he got older and the rash stopped! Although I've never use the bath time one since! I use the blue bubble bath one in the bath and the pink soft wash for her! I have one nice consultant and I've only had him once, there are 4 in the high risk department and its who ever gets your notes first gets you! They all contradict each other there is no communication! :( 
Well I just walked to the doctors to pick up a prescription of gaviscone! It better be getting littlespy mans head into position the pains I was getting! And waddling wouldn't even describe the way I was walking haha! It was like a mix between waddling and pooping yourself haha attractive ;) x


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> I have a horrible headache right behind my eyeball. Better be a sign of labor. :haha:




kealz194 said:


> Lol kirstabelle at the moment everything I have is a sign of labour haha "I need to fart, hope its a sign! I have a runny nose... Ooooh labour?" Hehe its a tense time the last few weeks of pregnancy! It's back to investigating tissue paper after wiping! ;) my poor oh walked into the bathroom last night when I was investigating! I've never seen him run so fast! Hope your head ache goes away!


Lol you girls are cracking me up!
I'm investigating tissue with full concentration each time I pee as well.
In fact my tail bone hurts and I'm extremely hungry today (I had at least 6 meals today) , could it be labor?:blush:


----------



## ukgirl23

kristabelle happy due date!! sorry just noticed.. Im not sure what you call a consultant in america.. not an OB though.. or could it be? 

haha mommabrown you need to distract him with something like games tv or cookies then you can get up and he wont care ;) Lucas and Aaron are much better now so it is mainly just Connie who is poorly so Im getting lots of lovely sleepy cuddles and movies in together. Im so grateful for easter holidays right now lol xx

kealz I read that it can dry their skin out.. I put baby oil in the bath water instead of bubble bath for the first six months and only wash with the shampoo I was told they dont need more than water to get clean when they are babies. I went and brought all the gorgeous smelly bath stuff for Ben though as we never had it in Norway and now I cant use it boooooo!!!


----------



## kealz194

Lol lily don't you say your doctor said ur lo was up high? How are you fitting all that food in!? I just look at food and I'm full up how high this little man is sitting! Unless your lo has dropped :) lol


----------



## kealz194

Yeah it does dry the skin out caused eczema, that's why I ended up using the oilatum, it has liquid paraffin in it and rehydrated the skin! She has moments still where she gets the dry skin and I just pop a bit in the bath and I use an oatmeal cream and she is fine! I shall just be using water too till James actually gets to that point that he is actually dirty and I've got the mild top and tail wash for those baths, just pop a little in the water! Lol don't worry it will keep and you can use it as he gets a little bit older :) he will still smell gorgeous anyway (gotta love that baby smell) x


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh lily six meals today?! haha Im also checking tissue again.. every twinge is wishful thinking lol x

update from Facebook... Sparklegirl had her baby either last night or this morning... she had a beautiful little girl and both are well I presume. Hopefully she will come and update us properly soon... still no word from stmw x


----------



## ReadytoMum

kristabelle: I thought the week predictor thing seemed a bit goofy too. Good to know that by 43 weeks, baby will 100% certain have arrived! :dohh:

ukgirl: I hope you get your induction at your appointment tomorrow!! It's ridiculous that they keep making you wait like this. 

kealz: I'm the same boat! After my bleed on Wednesday I'm now wondering if every little thing might be the start of something. :dohh: Although when I got to work today, my boss took one look at me and said it looks like baby is ready to go! (She's had two kids herself, and I hadn't told her yet about the hospital trip on Wed) So maybe that's a good sign and can tell baby has started dropping? Or maybe I just look like a whale. :haha:

mommabrown: good to hear that you're still taking it easy! This coming week will be an exciting one with a bunch of a LO's arriving I think!! I can't wait to hear about everyone's stories.

I get my yoga ball tomorrow from my sister, and we're installing the car seat base into her car. So hopefully some bouncing on the ball really will get LO moving!


----------



## doggylover

Candy thanks for the update on sparkle girl! Can't wait to hear more details!

And nope, no more signs of anything for me yet. I'm actually starting to wonder if it was my show, as there wasn't very much, or if it was maye just a bit of blood leftover from your woman poking her hand half way up to my brain on Wednesday during my sweep. Either way, baby will hopefully be here this time next week. 

Mommabrown: you're so lucky Allen is being so great! I'm jealous! Not that Simon isn't, but you sound like you are getting star treatment!


----------



## Maria1234

Ukgirl
Big hugs... They really need to induce you as it's not fair to let you carry on like this especially as you have other children to think about. I think it's time you made a fuss and hopefully this will get them to change their minds. Will be thinking of you and hope all goes well and you get the news you want at the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ukgirl- yeah i have that stuff but i havent used it yet lol ryans mum had bought few bath things for us but i know your not meant to use anything but water for the first few weeks or was that months lol 

I think we have moisture aswell for her but i dont wanna use things like that to early 

Have to say i had that white noise on again and she just past out next to me lol. im on the couch so i was going to just let her sleep there next to me as i know she loves sleeping in my arms. But ryan doesnt want her getting use to it as she may except it all the time. i get what he means as my neice is pretty clingy to my sister :|. 

I hope things start happening for all you ladies that are left. And uk girl i hope they make there mind up soon to get your induced. xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks DL! It still hasn't hit Allen that there is a baby in there yet so he is kinda doing the best he can with out me hounding him! Lol He was talking to my belly earlier and said to her Baby please come out I can't live with your mommy anymore! Hahaha i gave him a good smack to the head! 

Oh maybe things will start picking up for you if it was your show!!! I know this sounds very embarrassing but My SIL had hemorrhoids really bad. And she wiped one day and saw the blood and started freaking out. She was like 34 weeks or so and rushed to the Hospital and the nurse told her what was going on....Oh i would have died!!!

Cherry I washed my LO's every other day with the regular Johnson & Johnson Gentle Baby wash every other day and wiped them down with a wash rag on the days they didn't have a bath and of course Baby Lotion every day. They wash them at the hospital and lotion them up really good after you have had her so it shouldn't hurt her any. 
Allen would never let me sleep with Landon in my arms or on my chest as he was very much the same way about him being spoiled and not sleeping in his own bed was the biggest NO NO. If he came home and Landon was in my bed I would get a good scolding!

There will be three of us in the early part of next week that will be having our LO's!!!!!!I am getting so excited and I also want to see how everyone's theories of what DL is having come true or not!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> There will be three of us in the early part of next week that will be having our LO's!!!!!!I am getting so excited and I also want to see how everyone's theories of what DL is having come true or not!!!!

Oooh...I haven't made a prediction yet on which team I think DL will end up on. I'm going to say after all this stubborness that LO is a boy! Yep, that's that. DL, you're having a boy! :coffee:


----------



## kealz194

Momma brown I think they do things differently here to over there! They don't bath baby here just a wipe off then dress them instantly, and they recommend not bathing baby till the cord has dropped off! Just a top and tail wash. And not to use lotion or even baby oil as its scented! Of baby gets really dry skin to massage extra virgin olive oil into the skin! Funny how different things are across the pond lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

ooo. They were meant to help us wash paige in hospital but they never did. I guess they were over busy as my last full day i was in one of those rooms by my self as i was barrier nursed.. Was just constipated lol and trouble going to loo but im pretty sure i was had diarrhea to so i was put it there and hardly seen by any midwifes.. dont even think i got my blood pressure check on my last day either. 

Im chuffed now that i should be getting my rubella jag cause if i dont get it i have no protection to german measles.. so i need to get it lol. 

Wow now im rambling lol.

wow your right there is a few of you's having your little ones next week whay hey :D


----------



## Mommabrown

Kealz it is amazing how different it is. With my youngest they roughed him up while scrubbing him down and even brought us the bottles they opened to us when we went home. I have never heard of using extra virgin oil on them either! Wow it is so cool to actually here about the differences in our cultures! 

Oh yeah Cherry i remember how bad it was to go to the loo. My DR tells us to go home and take stool softener and GasX so that it is easily relieved. It goes by so fast in the hospital when there is a lot going on. I hope we only have to stay 2 days or so. 


Readytomum I dunno I am pretty bad at guess what people will have but it could very well be a boy! Hard headed and stubborn already refusing to come out! Lol but i have a girl that is the same way!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

yeah staying a few nights aint to bad. i was dying to get out of there lol. xx


----------



## dan-o

LOL @ you ladies inspecting the tissue, I thought I was the only one doing that! :haha:

I've lost some pale pink plug today, but the MW said to expect that after yesterdays rummage to see how dilated I was (only 2cm) Not expecting it to mean anything as I've been losing bit of plug on and off for weeks :dohh:

Having my BP checked again tomorrow, as it was high yesterday, but no protein and my bloods came back fine. 

Has anyone else popped yet or in the process of popping? These April babies seem too comfy lol!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o said:


> Has anyone else popped yet or in the process of popping? These April babies seem too comfy lol!!!

I'm starting to think my boss was right that LO has started to drop... I've been getting lots of the usual foot scrapings along my right side this afternoon, but it's more towards the middle of my tummy rather than right under my ribs. But I have no idea! :shrug: Babies need to come with clearer manuals! lol


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o you are right- these babies are far too happy! I don't actually think we have a single April baby yet! Naughty lot!

Lol at the gender predictions for me! I am honestly thinking boy as well- but spent the first half of pregnancy thinking girl, so either way I'm right :haha: but have terrible instincts as I can't say for certain what I think!
Most people I know also think boy, as does Simon, so if its a girl it'll be a huge shock to all!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh also update on my sil situation: she has changed her plans and is only visiting us next Thursday and not staying the night :thumbup: 

And I spoke to Simon about his parents and explained why I want them to stay elsewhere and he said that its fine, but I know he's disappointed, but he isn't making a big deal (not that he ever does!) so I feel much better about it all!


----------



## ukgirl23

thats great doggylover!!! You can relax now :D xx I did originally think you were having a girl because of how nicely your pregnancy went but baby is being stubborn now and weighed a beast on the growth scan so now Im changing my mind to a boy! lol xx 

I just managed to sleep for two hours lol oh the busy life of a pregnant lady! 

In Norway they rub them down and hand them over they dont dress them until an hour later.. we got skin on skin contact then shower and food while baby got checked over ect... we could bathe them on the second day.. everyone is required to stay for at least three days.


----------



## doggylover

Candy I literally sat on my butt ALL day today and watched TV! I agree, the life of a heavily pregnant woman is HECTIC :haha:

Norways system sounds really good to me, I don't know anything about it of course, but it sounds like they have a good approach to things from what you just said.


----------



## kirstabelle

They don't wash them at my hospital either :shrug: They said if you want help with bathing then one of the nurses will definitely help teach you but that the bath isn't routine. They're very "whatever you want" at this hospital, so I guess that makes sense. 

I just slept for three hours and feel so much better now. My headache is gone and I have stopped feeling sorry for myself and being a baby :thumbup: And the weekend is coming up so DH will be home and that will def make me feel better and take my mind off things. 

I'm sticking with my guess of girl DL. I have thought she was a girl for so long I just can't picture anything else. And I think she is going to stop being stubborn soon and come out and be the first April "April baby". :happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

I conquer with DL life of a pregnant woman is so HECTIC! Lol i think boring is the word! I can't take this sitting around stuff when i am used to doing everything for myself. 

Wow they only make you stay that long here if you have had a section or there were complications. I live in a very weird state apparently! I have to have paper work even for the skin to skin contact and exclusive breastfeeding. Which is all filled out DR has a copy, Hospital has a copy and I have a copy to bring with me in case they lose it.:dohh: 

Allen just informed me after watching a baby story with me that he may not be able to handle the c-section this time around and that he may pass out on the operating room floor! :nope: I told him to quit being a Pansy! 

Has Steph popped on today?? I am wondering how she is doing and if Baby Gray has shown any signs of coming out soon??


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown said:


> Has Steph popped on today?? I am wondering how she is doing and if Baby Gray has shown any signs of coming out soon??

I was thinking the same thing. She did come on early this morning and said she was at work... but maybe she's not there now, hopefully on her way to the hospital with no time to update! :happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

ooooooo I hope sooo!! Wouldn't that be wonderful!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> I'm sticking with my guess of girl DL. I have thought she was a girl for so long I just can't picture anything else. And I think she is going to stop being stubborn soon and come out and be the first April "April baby". :happydance:

I was thinking about that earlier too that we haven't had an APRIL "April Baby", but then I remembered ukgirl posted that Sparkelgirl had her LO, so there's been at least one and we haven't heard from STMW (STWM...?) yet with an update... so there might actually be TWO by now!! We're just left waiting for the details.... :-=

mommabrown: I still have no idea how long you have to stay here! I've heard such incredibly conflicting answers to that question. 24 hours after birth seems to be the minimum with up to 3 days if you're having any troubles feeding/healing etc.


----------



## doggylover

Oh readytomum that's true about sparkle girl and Stmw! I guess cause we haven't heard any news yet I forgot about them :dohh: now I'm dying to hear their news!

Kirstabelle, you must be lonely in the "girl" camp for my lo! You are the only one! But how smug you can be if you're right! Glad you're feeling better.

Now I'm excited that steph may have popped!!!


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: on the way to the hospital :rofl:! I wish lol. This abnormally large child is extremely comfortable in my large womb!!! Ahahah. I have come to terms with having to be induced. I think if I wait for Grayson to show, I'll beat the 15lb record :haha:

Today is my last day at work, so I've been super busy with the turn over. But... In 10min, I am officially on maternity leave :happydance:

I have read all the business today but will catch up from my computer when I get home!

:hugs: to everyone and lets have some baby's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

You can't blame us for wishful thinking Steph!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

I am so ready to see some cute little chubby face babies! Ladies we need some photos of them babies to get us through till next week when we all start popping!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Damn it Steph! I got very excited there for a while! But sadly our big ass babies are just too comfy. I take that as a sign that we are wonderful mothers already- our babies just don't want to leave us!!!
:dance: for maternity leave!

And I second mommabrown- pictures of your babies please!! Haven't heard from Nimbec, Sweetpea or Melissa in a few days actually, I hope all is well with them and the babies!!!


----------



## Steph82

I third the baby picture request :haha:

We are having a dry spell here lol.


----------



## doggylover

Just an update for anyone who didn't see on fb- stmw gbe birth to baby Lexi yesterday! She was just 4lb 11, and Louise said it was a traumatic birth BUT that both she and Lexi are home and doing well.


----------



## kealz194

Ladies quick question... Is anyone having pains down really low? It's like sharp stabbing/scratching pains, that really stop me in my tracks, mixed in with period type pains and my tummy goes extremely solid! It bought tears to my eyes! I know I've had a baby before by I don't at all really remember the pains I felt, just that it started with period pains.... Lol


----------



## kealz194

Aw that's lovely, thanks for updating Sarah! So tiny!!!
Lol it's getting to that point now where if someone disappears with out word for a day or so we are going to be wondering if they are having their lo or not!
Yay for mat leave Steph! Can't believe you stick it out till now what a trooper!
Well I think I'm going to go to bed, see if sleeping helps this pain subside! Night all x


----------



## LittleSpy

kealz194 said:


> Ladies quick question... Is anyone having pains down really low? It's like sharp stabbing/scratching pains, that really stop me in my tracks, mixed in with period type pains and my tummy goes extremely solid! It bought tears to my eyes! I know I've had a baby before by I don't at all really remember the pains I felt, just that it started with period pains.... Lol

Do you mean low as in your cervix? I get _*really*_ sharp stabbing pain at times in my cervix when baby is engaged and my cervix has thinned quite a bit.


----------



## doggylover

Kealz a few times I have had sharp, stabbing like pains in my...I don't even know...my vagina I guess! They have all been when I've been walking, and have been so sharp they've actually stopped me in my tracks and made me say "ouch" (or a version of that!) out loud. But that said I haven't had any in a while. Lots of mini period like pains as well. I hope you feel better in the morning xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Woo hoo Steph! Welcome to mat leave! Where you will be bored out of your mind in about three days :haha:

Sorry about your pain Kealz. I have had nerve pain very low that is stabbing and quite sore at times, but it just comes and goes when LO jumps about down there. No doubt its that little hand beating my nerves. Hope yours goes away with a good sleep!


----------



## Steph82

Kealz, I've had those types of pains on and off for a few weeks. I think its like LittleSpy said, Fat heads pushing or bouncing on the cervix! 
Hope you feel better with some sleep! 

Kristabelle, yay for maternity leave! The good thing is, I only have Tomorrow and Sunday to be bored. Induction is scheduled for Monday morning, so I'm sure boredom will be last on the list LMAO :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hellows... I've spent the night in the loo... it seems I'm not immune to sickness and diarrhea after all :( no midwife for me tomorrow :( 

hooray for STMW!! 

Steph I got all excited for you then lol meany! 

Kealz I have those pains but not so much, baby is 3/5 engaged, I get a lot of fists on my hip bones though.. recently feet in my ribs too, like a grinding pain xx


----------



## kirstabelle

That's right, how could I forget that Steph! :haha: Yes, I think you will have a few things to do after Monday. I will still be here languishing in my boredom with my extremely comfortable stubborn child wedged in my pelvis. 

So sorry you are sick Candy, how awful, not what you need at all. Really hoping it is fast and you are not sick as long :( And very disappointing you can't get to the midwife now to see about your BP problems. Really feeling bad for you :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats STMW!!!

Cannot wait for more babies in here... C'mon ladies!

Can't believe LO is almost a month old :shock:

Here's some recent pics :)
 



Attached Files:







D1D86D28-8AB0-4392-888A-3C3A4DD94EFE-13752-000015857897BD8A.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









3742F3F6-B9ED-4008-A6F8-B8DF57ED3655-13752-0000158565462214.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









1545AD72-314E-4BA9-8A1D-A67CAD563B23-13752-000015855374229E.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadytoMum

sweetpea: Thanks for the pic fix!! Scarlett is so adorable... I love the last photo with the blanket on her head. Too cute! :cloud9:

kealz: I get very similar pains as well. It feels like LO is headbutting my cervix. The last few days they've been more frequent and the ouch factor has increased, which makes me even more suspicious that LO is starting to engage. I'm also pretty sure I've started to waddle a little bit. I swore it would never happen.... but I feel like my worst nightmare is coming true! My lower back is also killing me! I think it's time for a nice warm bath. 

ukgirl: Sorry to hear the bug finally claimed you too!! Hopefully now that it's had a go at everyone it vacates your house quickly, and for good this time!

AFM, besides feeling achy and crampy I caved and bought some slip on shoes today. I'm now pretty much incapable of tying my own shoes, and all my shoes are getting too tight anyway. So I bought a pair of moccasin style shoes that just slip on, no bending required at all... and they're size 11 mens. :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Headed to the hospital ladies... Will update on fb as much as possible


----------



## ukgirl23

omg sweetpea shes so adorable I love the one with her brother they look so proud together xxx

readytomum how have you managed to get this far without slip on shoes haha!! Ive been wearing those awful cheap ugg boots for weeks now lol xx

Steph omg goodluck!! I hope it all goes quickly! cant wait for the update :D xx


----------



## ukgirl23

sparklegirl has updated fb with a gorgeous picture of her little girl... congratulations to both!!


----------



## doggylover

IM SO EXCITED FOR STEPH!!! 

How is this fair though, we've all been hanging round on maternity leave for ages, and she's off for a few hours and gets a baby?! :haha: I can't wait to hear that Grayson has arrived safe and sound. And then get some pictures of the little munchkin!

Candy, so sorry you have been caught by the bug, and even more sorry that it means no midwife today :( 

Readytomum: NO WADDLING!! That is an absolute order! 

Sweetpea: :kiss: yet again more beautiful pictures of your lovely babies! The one of Scarlett and Tommy is just adorable!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i thought i seen on the facebook page she was away to hospital lol Good luck Steph :d

Congrats Louise.. cant remember your name on here haha but i seen your facebook post :)

How are we doing on the boy girl thing lol has it gone of the track?

Well we try how some theories last night for paige. Im not to sure how she did yet has daddy is still sleeping but i swaddle her into a blanket at 12am as i heard ryan struggling a little bit lol. and i just checked her she is still swaddle :) i heard her around 6.30 crying which took ryan little time to get her down again and she is still sleeping but has been stirring few times.. she still has her white noise playing next to her to lol. so i think that last night was much much better :) 

ooooh and her cord fell off Yay!!!!!

Just waiting for my little stink poo to wake up for a change and feed.. I pick out her clothes already hahaha xxxx

Dog: im glad you finally spoke to him about his parents hun and you sil isnt stopping over :) xxx


----------



## kristyrich

Congrats STMW! And very best of luck Steph!
I am so useless at keeping up with this thread, lol. 
Thanks everyone for your support about my situation! Unfortunately I wont be induced now because after testing today my BP went down slightly (still high but they arent that concerned) but on the other hand was told baby is very very low in my pelvis and i have had the runs all day (tmi sorry) so things might be going somewhere anyway. if not they are doing a sweep on friday!! 
Maria- my pe was only mild untill i was in labour last time and then it was so high i was kept in for 5 days :( I hope its true and wont be as bad this time. 
Doggylover- hope bub decides to get a move on today for you!! xx 
Ukgirl- so sorry your sick hun, hope its gone really soon! xx 
Sweetpea-Scarlett is sooo beautiful!
I'm so sorry if ive missed anyone else, like I said I'm useless at keeping up to date, lol.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah , I guess Grayson has my work ethic :rofl: .. He made sure I finished my week lol. And... Now he will be born on the doctors given due date :blush:

So Rob was saying how exhausted he is :shrug::haha:... I'm sorry, I thought I was the one in labor :rofl:. He's passed out on the couch and I'm wide awake lol

Sarah, your close!!! Trust me... I had NO signs and then BAM... Contractions every 2 min lol. Had my bloody show while in labor and same with water... Didn't feel either one!

Candy, you now have the flu as well???? NO!!!! Drink lots of water! I really hope you start feeling better.

Mommabrown stay sitting!!! Let Allen do the waddling for you :thumbup:

Cherry, Paige sounds like a little doll!!!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> sweetpea: Thanks for the pic fix!! Scarlett is so adorable... I love the last photo with the blanket on her head. Too cute! :cloud9:
> 
> kealz: I get very similar pains as well. It feels like LO is headbutting my cervix. The last few days they've been more frequent and the ouch factor has increased, which makes me even more suspicious that LO is starting to engage. I'm also pretty sure I've started to waddle a little bit. I swore it would never happen.... but I feel like my worst nightmare is coming true! My lower back is also killing me! I think it's time for a nice warm bath.
> 
> ukgirl: Sorry to hear the bug finally claimed you too!! Hopefully now that it's had a go at everyone it vacates your house quickly, and for good this time!
> 
> AFM, besides feeling achy and crampy I caved and bought some slip on shoes today. I'm now pretty much incapable of tying my own shoes, and all my shoes are getting too tight anyway. So I bought a pair of moccasin style shoes that just slip on, no bending required at all... and they're size 11 mens. :dohh:

Yay for new shoes!!!! All I've been wearing were slip on ballerinas or flip flops!! 

Has your back pain and the cramps eased up a bit?? Hope you start feeling better :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Im so crampy.. just keep.sleeping. The maternity unit banned me lol.. the midwife is coming to my house instead hope she doesnt catch it!! 

kirstyrich Im sorry they wont induce you either and that you have a poorly.tummy.. me and you seem to be in the same boat at the moment. :( I hope this is the start of things for you xxx

my midwife really upset me this morning.. I havent seen her in weeks and she called me and said that she heard the problems I was having and that I wasnt well so they would send someone out to later today. Then I told her about having more protein and high bp still and being extremely scared and worried for myself and Benson she just said.. well someone will be out to see you later.ok.. hope you feel better... bye.. 
:/


----------



## ukgirl23

steph let him sleep now he wont be able to later when youre screaming at him lol! Im so excited to see what Grayson looks like and if his weight prediction was right! Exciiiiiitinnnnngggg!!! good luck lovely xxxx


----------



## kealz194

Steph I can't believe we're were casually talking last night and now our about to have your lil man in your arms!!!! And your just happily typing away to us while in labour! Lol so funny!
Well the pains I was having last night seemed to have eased off... But I haven't exactly felt James move much either so I'm just gonna keep an eye on the movements for a couple of hours and see how he gets on! 
Readytomum I wish I could get a nice pair of slip on shoes but its just too cold here and still on off snowing. Plus I live in track suit bottoms at the mo as that's the only comfortable item of trousers that I own! Wouldn't look too great haha!
Liam's mom hopefully that is a sign something's about to happen! Fingers crossed! 
Well we were all saying we needed some April babies and all of a sudden we have 3! Sarah I'm sure you will be next! X


----------



## Cherrybump

kirstyrich- that sucks they wont induce you either. 

i think we're all dying to see what this baby of steph looks like lol.

I just feed and changed paige. woke her at 11.30 and she has now fell back asleep. I had to say i do use the dummy with her but not all the time when she doesnt need or want it she spits it out lol. but it helps soothe her into sleeping.. or that her in the bouncy chair for now lol xxx


----------



## kealz194

Oh and candy sorry your not well now!!!! Typical isn't it! Sorry our mw didn't seem interested in you!!! They can be so uncaring sometimes x


----------



## Cherrybump

I think someone needs to kick these people up there backsides like.. 
Candy i so hope they change there mind and let you have this induction xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Just wanted to share some piks with you ladies lol. last one was her bath last night lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







907767_10200835257980763_1396902034_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2









908727_10200835257220744_1932748473_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









908995_10200835262300871_1124285581_n.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









908814_10200834969653555_1898732249_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









908244_10200832447310498_635996117_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kealz194

Aww sweetpea and cherry you Los are just so cute!!! And sweetpea I can't believe Scarlett is going to be a month old tomorrow!!!!!! That has gone so quick! X


----------



## ReadytoMum

kealz194 said:


> Readytomum I wish I could get a nice pair of slip on shoes but its just too cold here and still on off snowing. Plus I live in track suit bottoms at the mo as that's the only comfortable item of trousers that I own! Wouldn't look too great haha!

That's part of the problem I was having as well. It's still quite cold here and yesterday there was still snow falling, although it's pretty well all gone from the ground. These are lined, so they're still quite warm. My feet are so swollen though that I was having a really hard time finding something... so I ended up with size 11 MENS shoes. And they fit like a dream! :haha:

Steph: I wish I could wear flip-flops, but there's still snow falling here off and on!! Cramps have eased up a bit, but still lots of pressure down low and lower backache. And like many other ladies, a dodgy tummy now. I CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR THAT GRAYSON HAS ARRIVED!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So quit typing away to us and push that baby boy out! 

ukgirl: I'm glad they're sending someone out to you at least, even if they're being jerks about it! Hopefully this appointment will confirm you for an induction so Benson can come out and play too!!

AFM, today I'm planning to start working away on freezer meals. Lasagna and maybe quiche today I think. So once I get my self fully awake and make up my grocery list I'll be off. This may take some time. lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh thanks for the baby pictures ladies! It will do me in till Tuesday when i get to hold my little girl in my arms! 

OK Steph is on well on her way to getting Grayson out now it is Doggylover's turn!!! 

Sorry they aren't inducing you to ladies. I don't quite understand their reasoning's in not doing it either.


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph, how are you typing without pissing off your IV line? lol

I remember trying to post stuff after getting my eoi with Maisie and the IV pole started furiously beeping at me. And it took like 30 minutes for a nurse to bother coming to see what was up. :haha: So I was afraid to try again after that, haha.


----------



## doggylover

Steph I can't believe how casual you are about this whole thing :rofl: actually, that's a lie, I can totally believe it, you have been so relaxed this whole pregnancy that the fact that you are probably pushing Grayson out right now and still typing away doesn't surprise me at all!

Candy, glad the mw is coming out to see you, but can't believe how rue the other mw was to you! Hopefully you send them back some of your sickness ;)

Cherry: that photo of Paige in the bath - she looks TINY!!! Like a little doll! She is just absolutely precious.

Simon came home from work today with a onesie for him and one for me. So we are sitting in our living room, him in his cow, and me in my....flying squirrel. He is so random! He said its so when the LO gets here we can all lounge around in onesies together :haha:

Well unless anyone goes spontaneously before Tuesday HOPEFULLY I will be next! That said if my induction is long then mommabrown will have Emmaleigh first!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover Simon is a legend! I want a flying squirrel onsie!! LOL.


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahahah i went from being a cry bag to Laughing so hard DL!! Where did he find onesies big enough for the two of you! 

I am so hormonal today i can't believe Tuesday morning I will finally be holding Emmaleigh in my arms.


----------



## doggylover

He got them online. He's such a weirdo :haha:

Mommabrown what time are you going into hospital on Tuesday?


----------



## Cherrybump

lol primark normally have onesies lol that said we sold out before xmas and were slowly getting them back lol. 

Awww i so cant wait to see who is next to go lol. 

Ive had this page sitting open for the past hour lol think once i get some money im buying electric bump lol my hand goes sore after so long pretty sure i could have got more one the one boob but i gave up there is 1.5oz's in the bottle from one boob so far i normally get 2oz from both all together lol so im getting little one from the one :) saying that i did express twice yesterday today i just cant be bothered lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Cherry, you'll get better at hand expression once you get used to it and figure out what works best for yourself. It's supposedly more efficient than a pump and most people can hand express (some quite a bit) milk even after their final letdown for a pump. That said, electric pumping with a hands-free bra is definitely way easier than hand expressing every time! But Paige is latching okay now? Was it you who said that was an issue at first or am I making stuff up? :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

doggylover said:


> He got them online. He's such a weirdo :haha:
> 
> Mommabrown what time are you going into hospital on Tuesday?

I have to be there at 5:30 am our time. I don't know what time that would be were you are at DL. 

Yay for a good pump! Cherry! My insurance covers the pump so while at the Hospital I am going to have them order it.


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap that's early for you! Do you know what time your section is at, or do you just have to wait until they are ready for you? It's so exciting, less than 72 hours and she'll be here!!

I'm thinking that, despite the time difference, Emmaleigh will definitely be here before my LO even thinks about poking their head out!


----------



## doggylover

Also, people who have done this labour business before, are we going to look insane turning up at the hospital with FOUR bags?! One for me, one for dh, one for baby and one (to my eternal shame...) full of drinks and snacks! 

It seems like a LOT.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah she doesnt latch on at all. so i bottle feed her, i find it much easier lol. just going to look at prices for the electric one lol 

aww see we dont get insurance for that kind of thing here lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG Steph how exciting!! Cannot wait to see Grayson! Good Luck, although it sounds like you are doing really well with it already!

DL those onesies sound awesome!! I really like your DH he sounds like so much fun... when he's not beating you and making you walk the dogs :haha:

Awwww and Scarlett and Paige are so pretty! I can't believe Scarlett is about to be a month old and my LO is still lazing around in utero! 

I'm glad the MW is at least coming out to see you Candy, I hope some kind of decision will be made about your status.

I am soooo glad it has stopped snowing here and have been able to wear just my little woolly slip on Toms. But its still cold :( although sunny today at least. Come on spring! I am supposed to have a spring baby! Maybe that's why she's not coming out!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! We are off for a walk to see if we can get something moving. Had another curry last night, a thai red curry, was super spicy and did nooooothing :roll:


----------



## Mommabrown

DL nope i have just as many! One for me, one for Allen, and One for Emmaleigh, one for Landon, and one with mischief stuff like camera, batteries, phone book with numbers for Allen to call when baby is born...so it looks like I am moving on in!!! 

I am the very first person on the list for surgery so it could be right away or closer to 8:00 am depending on the Anesthesiologist.


----------



## ooSweetPea

DL I had one big bag for me/dh/snacks and then a large diaper bag packed full for LO and noone batted an eye. I would maybe leave LOs in the car until you need it and then it won't seem like so much at once if you're worried? Our big bag was like an overnight type bag but it was packed full. Are yours and DHs bag really big or smaller?

Honestly though - your labor so who cares what anyone else thinks of your bags lol! Bring whatever you think you'll need and boo to anyone who is bothered by it!


----------



## kirstabelle

DL - I have a bag for me, a big stuffed diaper bag for LO and DH will have a bag, plus we are bringing a cooler with snacks that will later be used to transport my placenta so that the doula can encapsulate it... so yeah yours will look very normal compared to that :haha: If you feel uncomfortable about it at any time, just remember me and my placenta cooler and you'll feel better! :winkwink:


----------



## kealz194

kirstabelle said:


> DL - I have a bag for me, a big stuffed diaper bag for LO and DH will have a bag, plus we are bringing a cooler with snacks that will later be used to transport my placenta so that the doula can encapsulate it... so yeah yours will look very normal compared to that :haha: If you feel uncomfortable about it at any time, just remember me and my placenta cooler and you'll feel better! :winkwink:

Umm, what do you mean encapsulate it? And what is a doula? (Never heard I either)


----------



## Cherrybump

Isnt a doula one of the birthing partner people i remember seeing one of neighbours when sonya was pregnant lol they just help you through your pregnancy and stuff dont they?

I had a small gym bag for me and a nappy bag for paige but i so wish i had more clothes for paige. we ran out of vest and sleep suits as she was sick a few times. I had enough of everything else. I should have only took one set of pj's though as i stayed in them pretty much the whole time i was there and i didnt take snack but my mum has brought some in for me and i got ryan to get me crisps and sweets (whom stole the sweets back of me once we got home lol)


Anymore news on how steph is doing? xx


----------



## doggylover

kirstabelle said:


> If you feel uncomfortable about it at any time, just remember me and my placenta cooler and you'll feel better! :winkwink:

:rofl: that is an image that will get me through my entire labour!!

Thanks ladies for that input, I definitely feel more normal now! It started off as two bags, but now we are going for induction and I'm convinced we'll be there until basically the end of time, I decided dh needs his own, and more snacks were required! 

Dh's bag is pretty small (a small backpack) and I have a little suitcase (cabin baggage size) so maybe we won't look too bad. Although my snack bag does say I <3 moustaches :haha:

And Sweetpea, I think I will leave LOs bag in the car until its needed, excellent idea!

Mommabrown, that's great that you are first up on Tuesday morning :happydance: you will have her before you know it, and then all day to recover!

Cherry: all my doula knowledge also comes from neighbours!!


----------



## kealz194

Sarah this time round I've got a hand luggage bag for myself and James has his changing bag, and I've labeled everything in large freezer bags so if oh has to he the outfits out he knows what is why and why size etc and a small rucksack for oh plus snacks camera etc xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

DL I didnt take much with the other two as you know we got given everything in Norway including underwear loooool.... This time I have a big suitcase full of clothes and stuff I need, a nappy bag for electricals and pictures of my kids and art work they've done for me and a big snack bag lol

I had dinner when I was admitted to labour ward and it was absolutely rank!! snacks are a very good idea! LOL x 

I've missed the midwife I woke up in crippling pain right down low earlier, it was so bad I was rolling around and crying. its all the cramps from the bug :( I was feeling too poorly to open the door I feel like a huge twat now! :( 

encapsulating the placenta... is that where they take a print of it for you? You're not gonna eat it are you? I cant even look at that thing let alone take it home! 

Cherrybump the electric pump is good :) I had the manual one and it was difficult to squeeze, got hand cramps. x 

I'm dying to hear from Steph! I bet she's had him and so in love with her little Grayson that she's forgotten us lol... well... I hope he's out by now at least


----------



## doggylover

Candy: yeah I can't imagine the hospital food is going to be great, so we are snack central! And juice as well, as I hate drinking water that isn't cold unless its juice!

I believe encapsulating the placenta is when it's dried, and crushed into tablets/capsules which you can then take. They are full of iron and vitamins which have been in the placenta. But I'm sure kirstabelle will keep us right on this one!

I'm dying to know about steph too! I think (hope) that no news is very, very good news!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

We have three bags... a gym bag for me which also has snacks in it, a small-ish over night bag for Peter with his clothes and diapers (from Primark actually! lol), and DH has a backpack. 

When I was at the hospital on Wed night there were people there with two suitcases, a couple of canvas bags, a cooler bag AND two pillows. Now THEY looked a little bit like they were moving in. :haha: I bet the nurses etc. don't even bat an eye at it though because they're so used to it.


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol ukgirl by any chance the pants they gave you over there were they like a netty material lol cause thats what i was given in hospital and i noticed the other ladies wearing them to lol well just one as her butt was always on show hahaha. they werent comfy at all and i was given and bigger pair because they took over the covering thing on my scar. I still have like 2 pair of these random netty pants lol but i dont use them there just sitting there in my bathroom haha and you know those pad thing they put under your butt because your bleeding i had a spare one so i just stuck it in my bag also. lol im such a theif lol even the hat the put on paige yep i took that home to lol not sure if i was meant to but they didnt say lol 

so whay hey for the freebies lol. I new they have pads if i needed them which because i couldnt move for the first day and they have to keep a check on down there for me i was getting pads from them :).. 

DL im a sucker for soaps i missed alot of neighbours but i didnt remember that episode lol


----------



## Mommabrown

I hope that no news is good news from Steph...I bet she is just loving him up right now and with people visiting she just hasn't had the time to update.


DL 72 hours...yeah i know I am seriously crying like a baby today. I have got to get myself together as I am so nervous, excited, scared, happy, sad, all mixed into one today! I don't know how some of the other ladies felt but I am just realizing how big of a change is coming to our lives....Yea i may be a little slow. lol 

Yeah Encapsulating the placenta is what you are talking about DL. Although i can't imagine doing it myself I hear lots of great raves about it.


----------



## doggylover

Ahh but you are a pro! You have done this lots before, and it will all come flooding back once Emmaleigh is in your arms. Plus it's a huge change for the better! 

I still feel like Tuesday is forever away though, and not knowing how long it will actually be until my LO gets the hell out of me makes it seem even further!


----------



## Mommabrown

Did your mom have long labors? They say if she did you usually will. My SIL and her mom have never been in labor over 4 hours ever!


----------



## doggylover

Wow the lucky ladies!!

Well she was just telling me earlier actually about our births. I was 7 hours which wouldn't be so bad....my brother was 19 which isn't ideal! My sister was between the two. I'm thinking I'll be somewhere closer to the 19 mark!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Maybe not...at least I don't want you to be in labor for 19 hours. My mom was in labor with me for 72 and then 6 with my middle sister and barely made it to the hospital with my youngest sister. So when I had Laurynn 29 1/2 hours that ended up in c-section was an epic fail for me....I inheriated my Grandmas small pelivc bones! Yay me! Lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

You never know DL - my mom was in active labor 24 hours with both me and my brother - I was in active labor 8 hours and then 6 hours - there's still hope!


----------



## kealz194

So itching to know how Steph and Grayson are doing!!!!!!! 
My mum never really answers me when I ask how her 2labours were! So I don't really know! And my mil goes ino too much detail! So I don't ask her. And she shares horror stories, that you jut don't want to hear at certain times! So I avoid her stories haha! I have this feeling this labor is not going to be a a walk in the park... And I think I'm gonna get to my due date and they will decide to induce me I don't think he will come early! 
Candy sorry our feeling so rough! Oh no about missing the mw!!! Not good!
Momma brown how exciting that you are goin to be holdin emmaleigh so soon :) I can understand why your so emotional too... It's understandable! But I can't wait to hear she is here and see pics :) x


----------



## LittleSpy

Cherrybump said:


> Yeah she doesnt latch on at all. so i bottle feed her, i find it much easier lol. just going to look at prices for the electric one lol
> 
> aww see we dont get insurance for that kind of thing here lol xx

Maybe I'm misunderstanding something, but if you want to give her breastmilk, you've gotta start getting it out way, way, way more often than a couple times a day. When it just sits in there, your body gets the message that it's not needed and will stop producing it, and rather quickly since it's early days. Just fair warning! :thumbup: It may be possible to relactate later but will be much easier to just keep it up since your hormones are working in your favor at this point. 

If you'd rather just formula feed, then do that. :flower: Every drop of breast milk she gets will be beneficial, so if you want to just keep hand expressing a couple of times a day and give her a bottle or 2 of that, that's great, just don't expect your body to magically be producing a fully supply later if you change your mind and want to try to exclusively breastfeed.

My insurance doesn't cover breastfeeding supplies, either, so I feel your pain there. The Hygeia Enjoye is a closed pump system, though, so it's okay to buy a used one of those. I just scored one PLUS a Medela Harmony (manual pump) for $40 total (Would'e been about $260 new)! The Enjoye is the only home pump (here at least) that is a closed system (which means it's appropriate and sanitary for multiple users).

Also, if you're pumping to establish a supply, you may be better off (in terms of your milk supply) renting a pump from a hospital or medical supplier (not sure how it works over there) since you're exclusively pumping.

Sorry for the unsolicited advice! I just don't want you to spend a bunch of money on a pump only to discover your milk supply is almost gone. :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

My uterus can suck my ass.

I thought I was cooking with fire a few hours ago. I had 1 minute contractions every 2.5-4 minutes (mostly every 3) for 1.5 hours. They felt like early labor contractions to me -- very low, starting in the middle of my abdomen and spreading around to the sides, and crampy, which is quite different from my usual high-up-on-bump BH contractions and quite similar to what I remember my early pitocin-induced contractions feeling like. And then they slowed to every 5 minutes... then every 7... then back to my usually 4-5 BH contractions an hour. I. am. grumpy. :growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Mommabrown said:


> Maybe not...at least I don't want you to be in labor for 19 hours. My mom was in labor with me for 72 and then 6 with my middle sister and barely made it to the hospital with my youngest sister. So when I had Laurynn 29 1/2 hours that ended up in c-section was an epic fail for me....I inheriated my Grandmas small pelivc bones! Yay me! Lol

Ahhh your moms labour with you, and yours with Laurynn are not what I need to hear now :haha: hopefully I will be more like your mom with your youngest sister!

Sweetpea, those times sound good to me! I could manage 6 or 8 hours (I hope!)

Littlespy "my uterus can suck my ass" :rofl: I love how you phrase things! No wonder you are grumpy now, your uterus tricked you big time. :growlmad:

I am assuming Grayson has arrived and lovely Steph is spending lots of time cuddling her beautiful boy!! Can't wait to find out for sure!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm not really clear on my mom's birth stories either... I know my sister and I were both C-sections, but I dont know if mine was planned or not? I came two weeks before I was due, so I'm guessing even if it was planned it ended up happening sooner than they thought it would! 

I sure hope Steph and Grayson are enjoying some excellent cuddle time and that's why she's abandoned her phone!! Can't wait to hear that they're both doing ok and how much the beast weighed. :winkwink:

Little Spy: Sorry you're getting false alarms over there! Now that I've got a few freezer meals sorted out at least, I wouldn't mind if Peter decided to show up now! lol My bump is definitely lower than it was and still crampy and achy. My feet are also starting to look like footballs! Lots of BH but no real contractions yet.


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah hahahaha Little Spy you crack me up!! 

DL I wouldn't worry it seemed Stephs went by quick too so maybe you will be just as lucky!!!! 

I have the same horrible BH a few an hour and I know she is in there teasing me! Bahaha she isn't going any where till Tuesday!

Readytomum glad you are making freezer dinners.....Allen has a bunch already made up and has even said we will probably be eating lots of BBQ if he has to cook all week after we have the baby!


----------



## kirstabelle

Yep, placenta encapsulation is when they steam it with chinese herbs and then dehydrate it, crush it and put it into capsules that you take post-partum. It is supposed to help balance your hormones and nourish your recovering body etc. Anecdotal evidence suggests it can lower the incidence of baby blues and Post-Natal depression. Its getting more common here and my MW assured me I wouldn't be the only woman on the L&D floor with a cooler :haha: I don't know if anyone else was a fan of that show Girls Next Door but Hugh Hefner's ex #1 girlfriend Holly Madison just had a baby and encapsulated her placenta. So did January Jones who plays Betty on Mad Men. So I am not a lone weirdo sitting at home eating my own placenta :haha: And they do just look like vitamins, so I just won't really think about it and gulp them down pretty easily I think. I have read of other women cooking and eating it and making it into smoothies, which I am certain I could not handle. My DH made me promise not to tell any of our friends what I am doing as he is horrified by it :haha: And yes a doula is a like a birth coach. I got a doula because I am a FTM and trying to do it with as few interventions as possible. Mine is an apprentice home birth midwife so she's very familiar with natural birth and will hopefully be a good source of support for me and DH. 

DL my mum's first two births were inductions at 42 weeks and they were both 5-6 hrs each and then her 3rd birth she describes as 2 days of mild labor that started naturally at 41 weeks. That was the one where she didn't know when to go to hospital because she didn't think it hurt enough and when she went in she had my little brother in half an hour of arriving there :haha: One of my best friends also had two induced births, the first was straight up pitocin and the second was with a cervical gel (although I'm not sure if it was cervidil or cytotec which is what they use here in the US) and she said the gel was way more painful but faster and better than her pit induction. But everyone is different and will have a different reaction to the meds so it is so hard to tell. I am in the same boat as you, reading everything about inductions and getting very confused :shrug: Although I'm sure we will both be fine and there's still a chance our lazy LO's will get things going on their own :hugs:


----------



## kirstabelle

And I am the same with tons of BH's that never go bloody anywhere :growlmad:


----------



## ukgirl23

just popping in.. still feeling shite. Funsies.

Dan-o has gone to L&D with contractions fingers crossed for her, will update asap. 

My mum was induced with 3 of us, there are 4 altogether, she had quick labours, mine have been quite slow and started naturally. Weirdly she said she was induced with me for having high BP.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> Dan-o has gone to L&D with contractions fingers crossed for her, will update asap.

Thanks for the update!! Hopefully this time it's the real deal for her!!


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle -- you're not the only weirdo eating your placenta for sure.  I've known women who just... straight up put the shit in a smoothie in their hospital/birth center rooms! Apparently frozen berries cover up the flavor pretty well. I don't think I could do that, but more power to them. I seriously considered encapsulation & even know a doula who does it but have chickened out. I could probably benefit from the hormones since I ended up with "severe" PPD last time but I'm convinced that was mostly from my unexpected supply issues combined with craziness caused by the mini-pill and I'm prepared for supply issues this time. I think/hope. And avoiding the mini-pill like the plague.


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, fx for Dan-o! Hope he's not giving her the fake-out!

I'm officially jealous (but still happy for!) of anyone who goes into labor from this point until Vi arrives. I was was being quite patient until the fake-out this afternoon. :dohh: Now I'm just mad. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

:hugs: for your PND issues Little Spy, glad you have a plan in place this time, and hopefully since you know the signs now you will be a bit better equipped to cope with it sooner if it does happen. I have a history of PND in my family, also severe and that is my #1 reason for opting for the encapsulation. I think I would try anything to avoid it :nope: so... eating my placenta it is! Its quite ironic really that this will be the first time I've eaten meat in almost 7 years :haha: I actually wonder if this somehow discounts me from Team Pescetarian!


----------



## kirstabelle

And FX for Dan-O, thinking of her and Steph :hugs:

I feel like everyone is going to start popping now and I will be here languishing away all the way until my probable induction on the 17th :(


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm feeling certain OB is going to push for my induction to be scheduled for April 22 -- hubby's birthday. :dohh::dohh::dohh: They told me they don't like women to go more than 10 days over their due date, which put me at April 21. But that's a Sunday so we all know how they feel about that. :haha: So... *sigh* Maybe I can get away with only baking one cake for the two of them? And maybe that'll get me out of giving hubby a gift this year? :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Didn't have time to post as everything went a bit fast!!

Got to the hospital, got the iv ab's in and then promptly gave birth lol! Got to stay in for obs as a result as they like 2 lots 4 hours apart (GBS+) but should hopefully be home at lunchtime tomorrow.

Baby Vinny (Vincent) was 7lb 5oz I believe although I don't have my notes here. Currently attached to boob and just done the biggest poo I've ever seen lol!

Will update properly tomorrow as my battery is a bit low and I forgot my charger in all the excitement! 

Hope the others mamas popping are all doing well!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Huge congrats dano! Good job mama - get lots of cuddles and can't wait to see pics of the little prince!


----------



## kirstabelle

That's amazing Dan-O! Look forward to hearing more of your super-speedy birth story and of course pics of Vinny! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations Dano!!!!! Looking forward to piccys!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well ...gosh so very close for everyone now! X


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, Dan-o!! :flower: :happydance:

Also, I hate you. :haha:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Congratulations :)


----------



## ukgirl23

wow dan-o all that fake labour must have been doing all the work.. congratulations hun xxx


----------



## doggylover

Whoa ladies, I think any sort of ingestion of your placenta is above and beyond the call of duty! You are brave kirstabelle! And thanks for the info on people you know and inductions, makes me feel a little better! I think I get the gel first, and then a second dose if its not working, then go onto a drip after that. So we'll see how I get on!
Kirstabelle: :haha: I didn't realise you were vegetarian until I read one of the later posts - what a way to break back into a bit of meat! Human! 

Dan-o huge congratulations! Sounds like it was a super quick one, as candy said, all those fake outs must have been doing some good work behind the scenes! Can't wait to hear more!

And finally, for anyone not on the fb group, our wonderful Miss Steph is now a proud mummy to Master Grayson!!!
She ended up needing a c section after that naughty boy got stuck, so he appeared at4.27pm and weighed a very respectable 7lb 14oz! 
(Not the humongous mutant baby she has been waiting for then!)
Congratulations Steph!!! :hugs:

Also, our boy/girl/boy/girl record is well and truly screwed here!! But since it was 3 girls then 2 boys and unless anyone sneaks in before me to go I am next, mine must be a boy to even that out, then Emmaleigh will start afresh with the girls later that day!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Afm..

Woke up at 5.17 in *PAIN* in my uterus. A real pain like I haven't had yet in pregnancy. Almost like someone was stabbing me (now thinking my LO has weapons in there).
It lasted about 30-40 seconds, then disappeared, so of course I am wide awake thinking "YES!!! This has to be it!!!! I'll just wait for the next one and then I'll get Simon to put myTENS machine on."

Well it's now 8am and I am still waiting for the next one. Methinks it _may _ not actually be labour. Damn it....


----------



## Jenny_J

Massive congrats dan - o :)

I think baby de-engaged :) my bump is huge again, and I have no back pain, and minimal pelvic pressure, thank god or that!! 

Only 16 days till section day :)


----------



## ukgirl23

morning ladies news from TeAmo this morning.. it sounds like her waters have gone. She is going to call the hospital and see what they say. Will update soon xxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh my goodness! We had a baby drought for a week and now they are all coming! :happydance: good luck TeAmo!

Jenny, glad you are feeling better! Not long to go now!


----------



## Jenny_J

This time is dragging don't you think? I am literally counting down the days, but I bet on the day il be so scared.


----------



## kealz194

Omg my phone dies for the night I come back and 2babies are born and one on the way!!!! Congratulations Steph and dano!!! Cannot wait to see pictures!
And good luck teamo! X


----------



## marymoomin

dan-o said:


> Didn't have time to post as everything went a bit fast!!
> 
> Got to the hospital, got the iv ab's in and then promptly gave birth lol! Got to stay in for obs as a result as they like 2 lots 4 hours apart (GBS+) but should hopefully be home at lunchtime tomorrow.
> 
> Baby Vinny (Vincent) was 7lb 5oz I believe although I don't have my notes here. Currently attached to boob and just done the biggest poo I've ever seen lol!
> 
> Will update properly tomorrow as my battery is a bit low and I forgot my charger in all the excitement!
> 
> Hope the others mamas popping are all doing well!!!

Congrats!!!! Wonderful news! Glad all went well. Is big brother taking his sibling responsibilities well?! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

TeAmo is at triage now.. they are doing a trace and will check her waters in 15 minutes :) 

Im having strong bhs today I hope Benson holds on a few more days whike I get over this bug :(


----------



## kealz194

Candy I hope you start to feel better soon hun, nothing worse than being at this stage and being so ill :( 
How exciting! Lets hope this is a sign and all the April babies decide to come so close together hehe! 
Afm, bit tmi but I can't seem to stay off the toilet... It's not runny but loose, and a lot... I'm trying not to get m hopes up but I had that a few days before Paige so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! And I've been getting a really watery discharge... 
Paige is a bit emotional today, not sure why, just so moany! So I think we are gonna talk a trip down to the park to burn off some of her energy as its a nice day today. Lol I asked her to go and put all her stuff away, she mu of misheard me coz I walked in 10 mins later and she is sitting in her toy box lol! So cute!
Well I'll pop back in later to see who else has popped hehe xx


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz that sounds promising hun! I saw the pic of Paige in her toy box bless her shes so cute! I think small kids can tell when something is about to happen.. When I was pregnant with Lucas Connie became so clingy she had to sleep in my bed and be with me 24/7 she was with me in bed when my waters went. 

The midwifes confirmed that TeAmos waters have gone!!! yay!!! but no contractions yet so she is allowed home and if things havent started by 8am tomorrow she will be induced :) xx 

seems like all the babies are coming at once. xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o: Congratulations mamma!! Can't wait to see pics of Vinny! :happydance::happydance: That's amazing that things went so fast for you.... I guess all that false labour really did get you all ready!

I can't wait to see some pics of Grayson as well!! (and Lexi!) It's baby central in here all of a sudden. :cloud9: 

Thanks for the update on TeAmo ukgirl. Hopefully contractions start up soon for her and she won't have to worry about being induced. But that's so exciting that there's another LO on the way very soon!!

kealz: I've been having similar troubles, my tummy seems quite rumbly (although not upset... it that makes sense...) and I'm making frequent trips to the bathroom for loose BM. I think it's because LO has dropped, or started dropping anyway, and is putting pressure down there. I hope it means things are ready to kick off for you!! Now that these April babies have started arriving, there's no stopping them. :winkwink:

doggylover: Sorry to hear you were woken up with some pain for nothing! Hopefully you'll get some contractions going later today and that was just the warning one. 

AFM, nothing much new to report. Planning to get some more cooking done today for freezer meals. Still feeling a bit crampy and getting lots of BH. Life goes on.


----------



## doggylover

Well no more pains for me (unless you count Simon! :haha:) so I guess it was just a random thing. But I'm happy enough to wait two more days, especially since its all go here at the minute with babies quite literally popping out all over the place!

Candy thanks for the update on TeAmo :thumbup: I hope she starts naturally sometime soon, but not long to wait either way.
Sorry to hear you are still feeling rough as well, what about the rest of the family? No doubt they are all over it just when you feel awful.

Sounds like lots of upset tummies out there. I have read that can be a sign.....! But I'm now convinced the only way you know the baby is actually about to come is when they crown :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies sorry not been about, things been manic and ive had a fever too but other than that things good here. Still adjusting to being a mummy of two, but both boys are great and Lucas is thriving.

Congrats Dano and Steph! looking foward to pics and good luck Teamo cant wait to hear how you are getting on too. 
All the babies are coming at once now, who will be next! I reckon Doggylover! x


----------



## ukgirl23

well it looks like Benson is coming today or tomorrow. I just had the midwife out, I have plus 3 of protein now, waiting for my bloods to come back for them to decide to induce this evening or not. I'm shitting myself!! They said my illness could be possibly due to the pre eclampsia and now it's really an emergency. I'm having contractions a lot and had some blood when I wiped earlier so maybe this is it... 
me and TeAmo are going to have a race lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Good luck Candy! At least if it is early/pre-labor that's making you sick then hopefully it will magically disappear once you have Ben in your arms!

Congrats to Steph! How exciting that Grayson is finally here! 

DL how frustrating, I would have gotten soooo excited! But still, just because you haven't had another one doesn't mean its not on its way! And hopefully even that one made a little dent in your dilation :) I think that plus your losing a bit of mucus the other day at least might mean your cervix is doing _something_ Unlike mine which just thinks this whole 40 weeks of pregnancy thing is the perfect time to take a relaxing vacation. :growlmad:


----------



## kealz194

Oh gosh candy! Fingers crossed they do it soon then! And hope that ur ok! Keep us posted if you can hun! Oh no you are te amo could possibly be havin babies together!!! Who will keep us updated lol! 
Melissa sorry you have been a bit poorly hope your feeling better! And so glad that Harrison and Lucas are ok! How is Harrison doing as a new big brother? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

i was popping on by phone to check posts but my phone is being total ass and took me to the last page missing loads lol im so sorry ladies... congrats to who had their lil one will try get on my laptop later...

ps im buying a electric pump the manual ones are mega crap my boobs are super sore xxxxx


----------



## Maria1234

Good luck ukgirl hopefully now that will actually do induction, you will feel do much better once baby is out... Keep us posted xx


----------



## doggylover

For anyone ho hasn't seen on Facebook (I've been saying that a lot lately! I'm like a public service announcement!) momma brown is off in to have emmaleigh! 

So by this time tomorrow three more babies could be here! 

Candy dont stress you will do wonderfully! Benson will be here safe an sound and you will be in much better shape :hugs: 

Now, I am utterly thrilled for teamo, momma brown and candy but.......SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? Why is my child so stubborn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck teamo and Ukgirl!!

Candy hopefully u will feel like a new woman after Bensons arrival fx! 

Ladies ill catch up properly tomorrow I promise- things have been bonkers here with relatives & visitors and lots of meals out ( not the easiest with a baby lol) x


----------



## TeAmo

ukgirl23 said:


> well it looks like Benson is coming today or tomorrow. I just had the midwife out, I have plus 3 of protein now, waiting for my bloods to come back for them to decide to induce this evening or not. I'm shitting myself!! They said my illness could be possibly due to the pre eclampsia and now it's really an emergency. I'm having contractions a lot and had some blood when I wiped earlier so maybe this is it...
> me and TeAmo are going to have a race lol xx

The race is on!!! heheheheehe. I think you will win though chick! :coffee:
we are terrible bump buddies. hahahaha. Although we can at least update facebook and someone can pass on the news from there. 



kealz194 said:


> Oh gosh candy! Fingers crossed they do it soon then! And hope that ur ok! Keep us posted if you can hun! Oh no you are te amo could possibly be havin babies together!!! Who will keep us updated lol!
> Melissa sorry you have been a bit poorly hope your feeling better! And so glad that Harrison and Lucas are ok! How is Harrison doing as a new big brother? Xx

Wouldnt it be cool to have birthday buddies! eeek. :happydance:



doggylover said:


> For anyone ho hasn't seen on Facebook (I've been saying that a lot lately! I'm like a public service announcement!) momma brown is off in to have emmaleigh!
> 
> So by this time tomorrow three more babies could be here!
> 
> Candy dont stress you will do wonderfully! Benson will be here safe an sound and you will be in much better shape :hugs:
> 
> Now, I am utterly thrilled for teamo, momma brown and candy but.......SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? Why is my child so stubborn!!!!!!!!!

Aww hun, it will happen so soon dont you worry! 

AFM- Well as you can see I am home at the moment. My waters are still pouring like mad when i stand up! :thumbup: eeeeew. It is so uncomfortable. I have no contractions yet but lots of niggles and period pains. Wouldnt it be amazing if I was having a silent labour and went in tomorrow fully dilated? pmsl. Oh to dream. I am dilated slightly but only because I have had a baby previously. It will be straight on the drip at 8am tomorrow if nothing happens tonight.

I have a feeling Candy might beat me to it! I will update you on her progress for as long as I am home xxx


----------



## kealz194

Aww Sarah don't worry you will be next I'm sure!!!
Teamo that would be amazing to have a silent labor ill keep my fingers crossed for you hehe! Btw I added you on Facebook awhile ago but I don't think you have accepted, kealeigh Cumbermack, I don't wanna be missing out on gorgeous baby pics ;) hope you don't have to wait too long! And that would be so sweet if you and candy had your Los on the same day and be bump buddies too bless! 
X


----------



## TeAmo

Oh, I am sure I did accept it hun!? Weird. I will look now. My laptop isnt letting me log onto facebook atm so will look on my phone. 

It would be amazing wouldnt it! aaaah! lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Teamo gushing water every time you stand up means one thing...stay lying on the sofa from now until bedtime and let oh wait on you hand and foot, and you concentrate on getting that cervix dilated! (Nice and un-painfully of course!!) 

We'll have lots of birthday buddies soon! Grayson and Vinny (as far as I've worked out!) are birthday buddies, lets see how many more we can get!

Anyone wanna take a date in late June with me?! :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks ladies my contractions are easing off a bit now, Aaron's having a mini freak out.. he said he was going for a shower but he's just gone in the bathroom and shut the door!!! HAHAHAHA!! LOL.... Still waiting to hear my blood test results. I'm so scared but I've managed to convince the kids to clean the flat for me while I'm gone... oh wait here comes another contraction! :/ 

TeAmo you have the advantage your waters have gone  It's an unfair race  

Doggylover things can turn on a dime hun, one minute you can be fine the next you are in the throws of labour, I know it's hard because your lo is being stubborn but he/she can't stay in there forever! And induction isn't far away at all! You're a good incubator! Baby is too comfy! xxx


----------



## TeAmo

Funny you should say that as I am currently sat on my ass on the sofa! pmsl. OH is play PS3 as he thinks its the last time for a long time! haha. I am scared to lay down in case they spill everywhere! GAG. 

Yes Candy, but yours could break any second and if you're contracting you'll speed off ahead of me! lol.


----------



## kealz194

Well both you ladies are ahead of us! Lol so jealous but happy for you at the same time! Lol my oh has been getting extra time in on ps3recently too! He actually woke up extra early this morning to get some time on it before me and Paige woke up lol!


----------



## TeAmo

What are they like!!!! xx


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: at Aaron!!!! The poor man! You'll be comforting him during labour!! 

Oh I can't wait for all these babies to be here!


----------



## lily28

Aaaw congrats to our 2 new babies!!!

I'm so jealous of you ladies, I want my baby too soon!!!


----------



## Maria1234

Good luck to all lady's who's bodies are in the middle of doing something amazing, your babies will be here soon. I have 3 weeks to go and am so jealous !!!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Emmaleigh has arrived!!

Congratulations mommabrown, Allen and the whole family!


----------



## melissasbump

Congrats mommabrown!

Candy good luck for tomorrow, your situation is so similar to mine its freaky!

Teamo! Yay hope everything goes smoothly who will be 1st! 

Kealz, Harrison is being a great big brother thankyou, although we are starting to enter terrible two territory lol! Hes so gentle with Lucas though and constantly wants to kiss and cuddle and help out with him, we let him as much as possible of course but toddler hands can be a little clumsy sometimes!


----------



## ReadytoMum

So excited for all these adorable little babes arriving, with so many more scheduled to arrive in the next couple of days!! Beautiful pics of Emmaleigh and Grayson on FB. So far we've got a bunch of good lookin' LO's! 

I wonder how many birthday buddies we'll end up with?? One set so far, right? 

Good luck to anyone else who ends up going today, or who is scheduled for tomorrow! I don't know why but I feel like singing MC Hammer's "Hammer Time" except subbing in "Baby" for Hammer... I'm sorry to those of you in the UK who might have no idea what I'm talking about. YouTube it. lol


----------



## doggylover

Haha no readytomum I was singing hammer time to my nephew earlier, and he started saying it back :haha: and you are so right, it is definitely baby time this week!!!

I am excited for the big race tomorrow to find out whether TeAmo or Candy get there first! Either way, birthday buddies I hope! 

And yep, those pics of Grayson and Emmaleigh on fb melted me! They are ADORABLE!!! In fact, I am coming to the conclusion (maybe rather late in life?!) that all babies are adorable! But especially all our April munchkins! 

Afm, just spoke to mil and FIL for the last time before induction, and I said to them I hope they didn't mind staying with my parents. My mum had text my mil about it during the week, and my dad and FIL discussed it last time they were here, so I didn't expect it to come as such a surprise to mil... :wacko: she just went "oh. Well. I just assumed we'd be staying with you" I felt AWFUL because she is the nicest woman in the world, but I just said "well I don't know how I'll be feeling, and might need a lot of space and quiet time, so I hope you don't mind" and she said it was fine, but it was so awkward.....

Anyway. BABIES!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

melissasbump were you okay after? did they make you stay inlonger I feel all achey and weak and have a temperature I dont know if I have the strength to push :( 

Doggylover I agree with your decision to not have anyone stay so soon after the birth... Im sure your mil and fil will get lots of hug time with baby just not be sleeping over.. dont feel bad xxx


----------



## kealz194

Aw yes Melissa, I think I know what your talking about with the coming into the terrible 2s! I think our Los are the same age or round abouts! I'm hoping Paige will take to her little brother as well as Harrison is! She is a very loving and caring little girl but sheis also all about mummy and doesn't even like it when me and oh hug :s so little bit worried there. Lol! 
But so glad you guys are settling in so quickly as a family that's lovely!!! 
Pictures of emmaleigh and greyson are just too cute! Stmw still needs to show off little lexi! Can't wait to see her she is diddy! 
Sarah don't feel bad I'm sure ur in laws understand! :) you need your space and they will be able to see you during the day :)


----------



## kealz194

Lol and readytomum now I just have visions of all is left over mummy to be's doing the mc hammer dance singing baby time!!! Lol ya never know it might get them moving! I for one may actually try it if I get that desperate haha x


----------



## doggylover

Plus those mc hammer pants would be amazingly comfy maternity wear! Think of all the space....:haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Thinking of you and hoping everything goes well TeAmo & ukgirl!

Just so incredibly jealous of you all flower:) as I've now COMPLETELY convinced myself I'm going to hold out and go 2 weeks past my due date and then still have to be induced anyway. :dohh: Elective induction is starting to sound good to me.... this is the same crap that happened with Maisie. :haha: I'm at least holding out until April 19. Or, so I've told myself today at least. :haha:

I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check fluid levels and placenta. Elective inductions are soooooo popular here, OBs start to get nervous about stuff breaking down before due dates apparently. I don't mind the extra caution, I'm just worried I'll be too easily persuaded to go for induction if any little tiny thing is amiss. I'm especially nervous to hear the weight estimate because my mind immediately goes to "That could be off by a pound... IN EITHER DIRECTION!" so I'll immediately think I'm having a 9+ pound baby, I'm sure. :haha: Guess we'll see; I don't anticipate any issues so figure I'll be pregnant for at least another week (because, again, I just don't think labor is something that could possibly ever start naturally for me. :wacko: :haha:).


----------



## Steph82

Oh ladies... I just finally was able to read up on all the pages! I can't believe the changes going on here. Any word from TeAmo and Candy? Congrats to all the weekend babies and mommys! 

Can't wait to get home on Tuesday and catch up properly! It's been a bit busy with visitors at the hospital! I will try to get some more pictures on FB (for some reason it's a huge pain on here from my phone). 

Hugs to everyone! Sarah and LittleSpy, it will happen at any moment! And you won't be expecting it ;)

ReadytoMum, good thing that everything is ready for Peter!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

hey Steph how are you liking being a new mom? can not wait to see pics of all the new babies! 

no update from me and TeAmo.. we are rather nervous about tomorrow. Im finding it hard to block out the bad stuff and sleep. Hopefully we wont be in labour long lol xx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> hey Steph how are you liking being a new mom? can not wait to see pics of all the new babies!
> 
> no update from me and TeAmo.. we are rather nervous about tomorrow. Im finding it hard to block out the bad stuff and sleep. Hopefully we wont be in labour long lol xx

I'm sure it will be quick! The good thing about induction, is that 
They can control how fast you progress with meds!! What time tomorrow? So excited to meet all LO that are hanging in there.

I am completely terrified of leaving the hospital :haha:. I feel like I need a nurse to come with me, so I don't do any harm to Grayson lol.
But so far, we are doing pretty good with breastfeeding (which I was concerned would be a problem). Poor Grayson has a huge bruise on his head from wherehe was stuck :wacko:. But it's amazing, everything still feels to surreal lol. 

I know you won't have much time tomorrow but know that we are all thinking of you and Benson!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mincholada

Hi All, sneaking in as I need to waste some time...

Was last time on BnB over 2 years ago with my first born, who was 12 days "late" but perfectly cooked. Now I had a 3rd April due date, which there is no chance was incorrectly calculated as I'm a single mum by choice and this one was a slight "oopsie" and on the pill baby :blush:. Well, just like his big sister, he decided to be late to his own party 4 days into it now. 

I'm much more patient this time, BUT, have a nerve wrecking backup physician (planned is a birth center birth in the US) who according to the ultrasounds he had performed in the last 3 weeks considers this baby huge and wouldn't even have let me go "this long". Luckily they called 1 1/2 weeks ago and cancelled last weeks ultrasound, so that I do not have to see him again before the 11th.

At MW exam last week I was barely 1 cm, 30% effaced and baby minus 2, so still pretty free floating. I'm 5'11 and my babies sit super high til the last minute, so can't expect anything else really. Only problem is, that if doc says I have to have a hospital birth, there is no way around it and I won't have my midwife team there which would majorly suck.

Anyone else past their due date right now?

Please send me some labor dust :)


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning everyone :D Lorah had her baby girl this morning.. both are doing well :) will update with times and weights on the facebook page.... Yay congratulations TeAmo and Lexi!!!! xxxx


----------



## lily28

Congrats to our Teamo/Lorah!!! Can't wait to see pics of baby Lexi!


----------



## doggylover

Haha steph you make me laugh so much - you will be FINE when you get home with Grayson! Poor little mite with a bruise, but I'm sure it will go down very quickly. He was so beautiful in the photo on Facebook :kiss: and YAY! Not huge!!! I'm so happy he is finally here and can't wait to hear more about him!

Congratulations TeAmo and Lexi! So pleased for you and the whole family!

Now candy the pressure is on to produce benson in the next 14 hours for birthday buddies!!!

And now. Really. I HAVE to be next right?! How many more of you are going to sneak in before me tomorrow?! :haha: 

And now I once more request pictures of babies to coo over! So many to choose from now!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and I am definitely having a boy. when Benson arrives today it will have been a run of girls and he will start the run of boys, so I have to go with that!! Even if mine is a girl I'll have to do a sneaky swap!!


----------



## lily28

C'mon Doggy! We are waiting on little Jay! 

Candy, you are on hun!!!!


----------



## Maria1234

Many congratulations lorah.. Can wait to see pics xxc


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg i feel so bad between yesterday and now ive failed on this group for keeping up im sorry ladies...

I was visiting family yesterday first day i was propably out.. pretty much too it out of me i was shattered...

I started to read and though ukgirl was away to have her lil one i i have read it right good luck hun :) if not i suck lol.

afm last day for midwife then it will be HV. my boobs ache :( so buying electirc pump :) manual really suck....ps holding baby as i type so my hurt is sore to lol xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh i get fb updates oik cause i get them to my phone lol


----------



## doggylover

Cherry don't worry- as everyone has their babies it's only natural they won't have as much time to keep up here! As long as you an Paige are doing well that's all that matters! X


----------



## AP

dan-o said:


> Didn't have time to post as everything went a bit fast!!
> 
> Got to the hospital, got the iv ab's in and then promptly gave birth lol! Got to stay in for obs as a result as they like 2 lots 4 hours apart (GBS+) but should hopefully be home at lunchtime tomorrow.
> 
> Baby Vinny (Vincent) was 7lb 5oz I believe although I don't have my notes here. Currently attached to boob and just done the biggest poo I've ever seen lol!
> 
> Will update properly tomorrow as my battery is a bit low and I forgot my charger in all the excitement!
> 
> Hope the others mamas popping are all doing well!!!

I am stalking and congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

hello just an update from me before I go back in to hospital as Im going to spend the rest of the day playing with the kids. I went in at 9.. bp was high.. lost a lot of bloody mucus which is my show apparently.. never had that before :/ dr came and checked my cervix... high and closed :( not favourable in her oppinion :/ all that fake labour done f all for me :( typical! so she said its too late to medicate and its better to induce. they have to use a pessary as my cervix isn't doing the job and went to see if they could get me in... but no beds so I have to go in at 4pm and get started. I went to toys r us and got Connie and Lucas some cool stuff for us to play with until later... including bath jelly!! yay fun! so yes Im off to play and walk up and down stairs and bounce on my ball... TeAmo is home now and will update for me when and if she can if not I will post when I can :) xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats dan-o i just seen that lol

Thanks DL, glad you ladies understand :D feel little bad for paige though i just change her an hour before the midwife came and then i had to strip the poor little lady again to be weighted lol she had a tiny poo'y nappy so i went to change it as i took away the nappy Paige thought she give me an extra present....She pee'd cover the all changing mat.. i quickly picked her up and mop up the pee with the towel under her and the fresh muslin cloth i just took out but she had pee'd it before i could move it lol.. 

Now my little mokey is down for a snooze:)

Ahh ukgirl.. your just on a rollcoster with this little one aint you lol. Bring on 4pm for you :D

DL i seen you have one day to go :) whoo hooo so exciting that nearly all babies are here. 

They fill you with joy and love but night times you just wish they sleep haha. xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

So glad to hear that TeAmo is back home and little Lexi has joined us!! They cetainly didn't keep her in for very long! Hopefully we'll get some pics to oogle over later today. :cloud9:

ukgirl: sending lots of positive thoughts and vibes for this afternoon! Little Benson will be here soon and then this crazyness of being in and out will be over with!! Good luck and update us when uou can! 

Doggylover: You're almost up to the front of the line! Baby Jay will be here before you know it and you'll be all smitten with baby cuddles and forget all about us poor sods still waiting! :haha:

cherrybump: Hopefully you'll get on better with the electric pump. A few of my cousins who have had several LO's has recommended that I look into getting one too. But they're just so expensive. :wacko:

AFM, a few strong BH's during the night, including the one I woke up to this morning. We finished our nursery tasks yesterday. Finally got the shelf up and hung the remaining pictures. I'm so happy with how it turned out!! It's the best decorated room in our house! lol


----------



## Cherrybump

they arent aint they i looked around mother have the tommee tipee one from 65 pound i think so i wanna get my butt down there and get it lol


----------



## TeAmo

Hi ladies, quick hello as Im on my phone! Lexi is beautiful. weighs 8lb 1oz, born at 5:15am and we were home by 11! 4.5 hour labour which was unexpected as I thought I would need the induction.. Will update more when i go on laptop. love to all. Xx


----------



## Maria1234

ukgirl23 said:


> hello just an update from me before I go back in to hospital as Im going to spend the rest of the day playing with the kids. I went in at 9.. bp was high.. lost a lot of bloody mucus which is my show apparently.. never had that before :/ dr came and checked my cervix... high and closed :( not favourable in her oppinion :/ all that fake labour done f all for me :( typical! so she said its too late to medicate and its better to induce. they have to use a pessary as my cervix isn't doing the job and went to see if they could get me in... but no beds so I have to go in at 4pm and get started. I went to toys r us and got Connie and Lucas some cool stuff for us to play with until later... including bath jelly!! yay fun! so yes Im off to play and walk up and down stairs and bounce on my ball... TeAmo is home now and will update for me when and if she can if not I will post when I can :) xx

Good luck and we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## doggylover

Cherrybump said:


> as i took away the nappy Paige thought she give me an extra present....She pee'd cover the all changing mat.. i quickly picked her up and mop up the pee with the towel under her and the fresh muslin cloth i just took out but she had pee'd it before i could move it lol..

:rofl: what a naughty girl!!! Sounds like you need a full waterproof body suit to change that monkey!

Readytomum, oh I don't know, if LO takes as long to respond to the induction as I think from their current behaviour, you may well be gone before me! Especially if your BH are getting you ready!
Glad to hear you got the last of your nursery done, we just this minute finished putting up the three pictures for ours,so we are all done now as well! And like you, ours is definitely the best decorated room in the house! 

Candy: enjoy playing with C+L until you have to go back to hospital. I'm sure they will love this special time with you before Benson arrives. If you can, keep us updated, if not, I'll be waiting eagerly and will be thinking of you all evening.

I can't believe TeAmo is home with Lexi already! What a super cool mamma! :coffee: and 4.5hrs is amazing, what a wonderful experience (I hope!)

Afm, Simon came home from work early as he is very....anxious and over excited about tomorrow bless him. I have just been finishing up cleaning and tidying the house, and got a few last bits from the shop to keep us going. So now just....waiting.


----------



## kealz194

Wow te amo 4.5 hour! That's lovely! Glad you and little lexi are both doing well and are home now! Congratulations again and can't wait to see pictures!
Not long for you now doggylover! How exciting that all the babies are on their way not! Not gonna be many of us left!
Readytomum hopefully these bh your getting are preparing you for a soonish birth lol. 
Afm last night I was getting awful period like pains, and again I'm living on the toilet... I've got a consultant appointment and I'm gonna make sure I get a straight forward answer this time! I wanna k ow if they are going to consider inducing me or if they are going to wait till my due date. 
Everything is ready for James to come now too, just got to wash the bath, and top and tail bowl as thu have been in the loft, and rearrange our bedroom and bleach clean the windows as there is a bit of mildew from condensation then I can set his Moses basket up next to my bed! Very exiting!


----------



## kealz194

Aww and cherry you have got lots more of that to come! Every time I took Paige's nappy off she used to pee lol! And the poos as well, lol all up there backs and clothes hehe ;) but of course they are worth it! X


----------



## doggylover

Kealz it sounds like you might head into labour before you get a straight answer from your consultant! Was 10th not originally mentioned for you for induction? Not good that they are being so "put off-ish" (sorry couldn't think of a real word!!) about it at all. 

For everyone still waitin I thought you may appreciate this....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kealz194

Oh I very much doubt that Sarah lol I reckon they re going to have to pull this little guy out kicking and screaming lol! Yeah one consultant and 2 midwives said that! Then some horrible consultant came along and said I probably wouldn't be induced! And that I needed another scan which I had last week, so I get to discuss tomorrow wats happening! 
Bless that's so cute about Simon! How is he feeling about it all? I've noticed Stephen has started to panic a little lol! Men are so funny x


----------



## doggylover

I don't understand why you and candy have both had such a mess in tryin to sort out problems and get induced. It's totally unacceptable that some people are tellin you one thing, and then a consultant just pops along and changes that- in some cases with really no knowledge of what's actually been happening. It makes me so cross on your behalf! But as long as James gets here safely that is the main thing. Hopefully sooner rather than later!

Simon appears fine, but he said he didn't sleep at all last night so he is obviously worrying a lot. I think he's focusing on the fact that we have no idea how long it will take or what will happen - god only knows what he's going to do when he remembers he has to help take care of a baby after the labour!! That said he's pretty laid back so I'm 100% confident he is going to take it all in his stride and come into his own. 
We're both big planners, so it's just that element of the unknown which worries us both!


----------



## kealz194

Yeah it's so frustrating! And I don't wanna shout and get angry coz they are the ones with the drugs haha! They just don't seem to care, and I've been getting spots in front of my eyes recently too, but when I called the hospital she said well all you urine and bp previously was fine so I'm sure it's nothing just sit down and rest! And that's what I was doing in the first place! So we shall see what they say tomorrow.
Pregnancy is such an unknown! You could have 12 kids but every pregnancy and delivery can be so so different! I feel although I was in labor with Paige for 27 hours it was a good labor, there was no complications and she came healthy and happy and just left me with a small grade 1tear as she came out with her hand by her ear lol! But I had several bleeds with her pregnancy!
This time round I'm more nervous than I was before I had Paige. 
You just have to go with the flow! :) and you and Simon will do great, it all just comes to you as soon as you have that baby in your arms it will be like he/she was always in your life! You will both make lovely parents :) I'm so excited for you! I'm gonna have my phone glued to me haha! (Paige usually steals it and I have to run around trying to fin it haha) x


----------



## doggylover

It's like the doctors just want to fob you off, and put you off, for as long as possible without actually taking into consideration that something could very quickly go wrong and then instead of having a nice, controlled, induction, it could potentially lead to a very differ situation.

27 hours is a long time! But if it a good labour, as yours was with Paige, then it wouldn't be as bad. 27 hours of torturous, awful labour on the other hand... :haha:
And thank you for your kind words, I hope we are able to figure out what to do with the baby once we get home! We have a lot of support from my family, and Simons too when they are here, so we will always have someone to help us out when we are at our wits end (so around Friday morning!!)


----------



## LittleSpy

Congratulations, TeAmo!! :happydance: Can't wait to see her! 

Due date buddy betrayal.... :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

I must have slept like garbage last night because all I can think about today is sleeping... I had to go into campus first thing this morning to drop something off, and then I came home and napped. Had a bit of lunch now, and I think I'm going back to bed till I need to get ready to go into work a bit later!!

Sheesh...:sleep:


----------



## JenX

So many babies arriving! I've been terrible about posting here, but have kept up on my reading. 

As for me, I'm still here- I'll probably be the last of anyone to go as I've had no real signs, as far as I know. Not like I would necessarily recognize them. It is exciting to read about everyone else's births, though. Kind of makes it seem more real.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls! Emmaleigh and I are doing great! 

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies!

DL I was checking in to see if you have had your LO yet?!

Sorry this is so short but I am on my phone. I will give all the proper updates once we get to go home. 


Ukgirl good luck I hope to see pictures of Benson later on!


----------



## doggylover

Nope, not even close yet!! :haha:

So glad to hear you and Emmaleigh are doing well, she is just gorgeous :kiss: and not as big as you had expected which is great!! Make sure you take it easy and let Allen do everything to help out.

Jen, you never know, I'm sure you've read on here a few ladies who had nothing then BAM! Baby is now here! So don't worry too much yet. I'll be waiting to hear your news!


----------



## JenX

Thanks- hope you're right, DL. Good luck on your big day tomorrow!


----------



## Cherrybump

jen it happen to me lol no sign of labor or anything stood up fro couch there goes mt waters mins later my contraction lost my plug then to 4 hours later baby in my arms. was scary but hey i got a lil cutie pie now xxxx


----------



## TeAmo

LittleSpy said:


> Congratulations, TeAmo!! :happydance: Can't wait to see her!
> 
> Due date buddy betrayal.... :haha:

Pmsl. ever so sorry lovely! Hehehehe

update on candy... she's on the ward...she has a bed.....oh and a pessary!!:come on Benson get your groove on Xx


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi all! Congrats to all those who have had their babies! They are all on their way now! 

Afm, I am admitted to the hospital. Dilated to a four and having contractions. The little guy should be here today or tonight! 

Good luck to all those still waiting! :)


----------



## Steph82

Yay candy!!! Things must be moving along! I'm sure Benson will take his time before making a grand enterance... And then he will take everyone's breath away :flower:
Sarah, I'm sure you have said it a million times... Sorry... But what time tomorrow morning?? Just think, by tomorrow night, little ones will hopefully be in your arms!!!!:happydance:
Anyone else being induced this week? Random labor is up for LittleSpy this week :thumbup:, but is anyone else close or over?


----------



## doggylover

No! Bjs you have to hold him in and let mine come first!! It's my turn!! :rofl:
I'm just kidding of course (kind of!) 
Best of luck, and I can't wait to hear the news of his safe arrival!! I hope it all goes smoothly, and you are able to update us soon :hugs:

TeAmo, thanks for the update on candy! Fingers crossed Benson won't be too stubborn!

Steph, 8.30am my time tomorrow morning, but I'm not as confident as you that LO will come that quickly! I think ill still be waiting mid- Wednesday for the little brat to make a move!!! How is the wonderful Grayson?


----------



## Steph82

Bjs2005 said:


> Hi all! Congrats to all those who have had their babies! They are all on their way now!
> 
> Afm, I am admitted to the hospital. Dilated to a four and having contractions. The little guy should be here today or tonight!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting! :)

Eeekkk Bjs, good luck! LO will be here in a few short hours!! How very exciting!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> No! Bjs you have to hold him in and let mine come first!! It's my turn!! :rofl:
> I'm just kidding of course (kind of!)
> Best of luck, and I can't wait to hear the news of his safe arrival!! I hope it all goes smoothly, and you are able to update us soon :hugs:
> 
> TeAmo, thanks for the update on candy! Fingers crossed Benson won't be too stubborn!
> 
> Steph, 8.30am my time tomorrow morning, but I'm not as confident as you that LO will come that quickly! I think ill still be waiting mid- Wednesday for the little brat to make a move!!! How is the wonderful Grayson?

Sarah, how about a dramatic water breaking scene as your walking into the hospital?


----------



## Cherrybump

whooo good luck candy and bj cant wait to see piks :) xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, finally got round to writing my birth story!


Link to My birth story

Baby Vincent was born on 6th April @ 11.28pm, drug free natural and lovely hospital delivery 2 weeks early! (not sure if I posted this before!)

Showing no signs of GBS infection and we are back home now. BFing going well, sleeping not so well ha ha! I got away with it this time, if it wasn't for the afterpains, I'd hardly know I'd given birth! :haha:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/bump%202/vin1.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/bump%202/vin3.jpg


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o that is all wonderful news! (Apart form the sleep bit!) I'm off to have a read of your birth story now as it sounds just like what I need to hear tonight! I hope Sidney is taking well to his role as a big brother!

Simon just reappeared from the bath he decided to have to calm himself down, in which he had been reading his man pregnancy book. He came to me with the pearl of wisdom that the crib is too close to the radiator, and we HAVE NO ROOM THERMOMETER AND NEED ONE! :haha:
I reminded him that yes, it was too close now, but we will be moving it when LO gets here, it's only there so it isn't in my way right now. 
And I let him order a gro-egg thermometer as he is very concerned about temperature and its something he can do to make himself feel better! Bless him!


----------



## stmw

Hey all &#8211; this is the birth story of Lexi! 
She was born on the 04/04/2013 at 01:05. I started getting real pains on the 02/04/2013, they continued to get worse over the next 24 hours &#8211; I stayed at home trying to handle them &#8211; the pain I was getting in my back was shocking though and they were really starting to get to me. I put Roxy to bed and decided it was best if we went to the hospital as they must have been doing something as it was going on for so long and they were so intense. We phoned my mum to come and look after Roxy and drove to the hospital. We were made to wait in a waiting room &#8211; contracting in front of strangers was so embarrassing so I ended up in the hallway stood in a corner crying with each contraction. DH was getting annoyed and so went to speak to them to find out exactly when we were going to be seen. An hour later they finally came and saw me. Got hooked up to the monitor as they wanted to check Lexi&#8217;s heartbeat (as she was predicted to be small she could get in distress easily). The pains were getting worse so I had the gas and air. I remember laughing at DH and kept asking him how he was. The next thing I know, Lexi&#8217;s heartbeat is going ridiculously slow (74bpm) and I was so scared. They checked me and I was fully and ready to go (this was an hour after being seen so had been there for only 2 hours!!) Got to delivery suite and they were telling me to push, I had one woman pushing the monitor down so hard and the other midwife pulling on my bits telling me to push. It was so bad as with Roxy she came out in 15 minutes but I just couldn&#8217;t do it! They decided to cut me and then she kept pulling me apart when I was pushing, it was so horrible. Eventually I pushed her head out and not long after she came!!! All 4lb 11 ounces of her! They were checking her breathing and she came out with Apgars of 9, 9 and 10 so no problems at all. Next thing my placenta wouldn&#8217;t come &#8211; consultant came in and decided to try and get it out with his hands &#8211; on the gas and air again!!! Didnt work so had to go to theatre, had a drip and a spinal block as well as a lovely catheter. Spent 45 minutes with my legs in stirrups, watching 2 people discuss the position of my placenta and pull funny faces when getting it out. I was stitched up and finally taken to my baby who was looking gorgeous under the warmer unit. Had to be washed then taken up the ward where I was quite simply dumped, no feeling in my legs, couldn&#8217;t move, couldn&#8217;t tend to Lexi so I was really sad. I didn&#8217;t sleep &#8211; just looked at her. 4 hours later, stood up asked them to get the catheter and drip out and could finally look after Lexi properly. It was a traumatic experience but in hindsight im glad I was at a hospital and not a birth centre due to all the problems. She is completely worth it though!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

:shock: I actually cannot believe the "service" you got Stmw!! What the eff? How could they leave you for an hour before assessing you? No wonder everything ended up being such a panic and not going smoothly considering how laid back their approach appears to be to tending to people. BUT you and Lexi are both ok so a good outcome in the end. 
She is soooo tiny! I love the pics you put of her on fb, such a gorgeous little lady! Lots of love to the whole family xx


----------



## kealz194

Aww dano Vincent is gorgeous! And so glad he is showing no signs of gbs infection! Gives me hope as I too have it and I've been panicking nyself! Will have a read if your story now!
Aww Sarah that's sweet though of Simon bless him! Tell him the grow egg is great? We have one! Also Stephens idea! Must be a man thing hehe! 
Omg stmw I'm so sorry you had such a traumatic birth but I'm so so glad both you and lexi are ok! Are you going to complain? 
I'm sorry if I've missed anyone I'm trying to read/type/eat at the same time haha xx


----------



## doggylover

Haha Kealz, I guess it's because the gro egg is technically a gadget that the men must love it!! Bless them! Glad it's useful though!


----------



## ReadytoMum

STMW: Sorry things were so rough, but glad to hear that your both doing ok now!! And little Lexi is gorgeous!! 

Dano-o: Vinny is such a handsome little man!! It seems like all the girls are being born with lots of hair and all the boys have peach fuzz! I have even less hope now that Peter will have luxurious locks at birth. :haha:

Bjs: Good luck!! Keep us posted as best you can!

ukgirl: Benson will be here any time now!! So exciting!! :hugs:

Doggylover: I'm so excited for you tomorrow too!! I can't wait to see which team you end up on. :happydance: That's too cute about Simon getting all excited about the thermometer as well. Poor guy. My DH is starting to stress out a little bit too I think, although I haven't seen him reading any of his "man pregnancy" books in a while. I think he decided they're crap and instead steals mine to read. 

Babies everywhere!! :cloud9: lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hmmm... I'm starting to wonder if LO's Cirque de Solei activities in there have resulted in turning sideways. It seems like the top half of my bump is really hard and the bottom half has nothing in it? :shrug: Still lots of painful little jabs going on to my right hand side, although finally below the ribs now. I wish we could see what's going on in there!


----------



## ukgirl23

hey everyone Im still on maternity ward.. Ive managed to piss off the night staff because I wanted Aaron to stay. They are being reallu bitchy with me now.. Im missing Connie and Lucas like hell! Ive never spent the night away from them so this is awful. Ive got the pessary in but they wont re check my cervix for 24 hours.. having contractions every 5 mins. Hopefully he will be here tomorrow I just wany this over with :( xx


----------



## kristyrich

Oh wow!!! So many more babys already!!!! Congratulations to ALL the new mammas and goodluck to the girls getting induced or going in now! I'm just a tad bit jealous now! Haha. I've been so sick and continually getting contractions that amount to nothing :( quite fed up really but we are soon off to finally get Rileys hearing checked!! Hope it turns out well. Will be back to check on everyones progress later! Goodluck ladies!! xx


----------



## kristyrich

ukgirl23 said:


> hey everyone Im still on maternity ward.. Ive managed to piss off the night staff because I wanted Aaron to stay. They are being reallu bitchy with me now.. Im missing Connie and Lucas like hell! Ive never spent the night away from them so this is awful. Ive got the pessary in but they wont re check my cervix for 24 hours.. having contractions every 5 mins. Hopefully he will be here tomorrow I just wany this over with :( xx

Goodluck Hun!! Hope it goes really quick for you!! xx


----------



## kealz194

Candy your being induced there for having a baby so he should be able to stay any way!!!! What if he was to go him and you suddenly spontaneously dilated to 10 ready to push and he couldn't get back in time! Idiots! I swear they even try to tell me I can't have Stephen stay I will throw such a gussy fit they will wish they didn't open there mouths! Well at leat your in now and hopefully meeting your gorgeous benson soon! Hope all is ok and will be thinking of you!
Sarah ill be thinking of you too tomorrow!!! good luck hun!!! Keep me posted as u can! Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks Kealz!.. I dont get their issue it isnt like hes gonna have sex with me in here when I have a weird tamponybthing stuck up my cervix and in pain lol.. they are being really off with me here.. on the plus side we have our own room due to the bug I had... yay!! d+v came in handy!! Ive got horrible back pain with contractions now every 5 mins I dont think I can sleep bt I guesss I have to try :( really hope Beno is here tomorrow..

Good Luck tomorrow DL looks like we could have birthday babies instead at this rate! xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Good luck, Bjs! :happydance: Wow, what a baby boom!

TeAmo -- your LO is so stinking cute! 

ukgirl -- still thinking of you! :flower: Hoping all goes very smoothly.

doggylover -- I imagine you're having trouble sleeping right about now. I could hardly sleep a wink before I was induced with Maisie, which of course is a terrible idea but nothing I could control. :dohh::haha: Very excited for you!


----------



## ukgirl23

had to go back a page and respond lol.. 

omg dan-o your little boy is super handsome!! xxxx

Stmw .. What a terrible way to be treated! Im sorry you had such a crappy time but Im glad that you and your little miss are doing well now.. still cant believe how tiny she was!! congratulations! hope you are feeling better now xx

thank you littlespy :) hopefully your little lady wont be far behind xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

So... I had an appointment today and I'm walking around 4cm dilated now. :wacko: Makes me a bit nervous for labor to start being that dilated already.

I had a sweep and then took Maisie to the zoo and walked around for a few hours. About to bounce on my ball for a while. I've had some random strong contractions but nothing super promising. 

Also, this baby is a peanut, it seems. I had a really strong feeling that she was. The weight estimate today (which of course could be off by a pound in either direction) was 7lbs 3oz. Maisie was estimated to be 8lbs 1oz and came out a few days later at 7lbs 11.6oz so I'm expecting her to be right around 7lbs now. Everything is fine for me to keep on keeping on. My next appointment is next Tuesday and I'm pretty sure I'm going to set an induction date of April 19 so my favorite OB can deliver. Really don't want baby to share a birthday with hubby and pretty sure my OBs are going to want me to deliver by April 22 (which is hubby's birthday).


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl I hope it kicks off for you ASAP now! That's certainly how mine started when I had Sidney! I hated being separated too, horrible. You'd think that they would let him stay as you have a side room! Hopefully you'll be 4cm soon so you can go to delivery suite and they can call him back! Get on your feet!! 

Stmw wow sounds like you had a time of it, you poor thing! I hope you are feeling ok and it's not spoiling this precious time. You sound like you've taken it in your stride anyway, congratulations mama :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Doggy good luck for tomorrow hun!! Hope its a quick and successful induction! Mine was fine last time, hope yours is similar! Just looked at your siggy and realised you are being induced on my wedding anniversary, good job I saw that as I'd totally forgotten :haha:


----------



## soph77

oh my goodness, I just can't keep up with this thread at the moment, so much excitement!!! So many babies on the way! Weeeeeee!!! I'm off to my pre-op appointment so I'll update how that went when I get home later.


----------



## ukgirl23

Im in so much pain... kill me now! lol... contractions are coming thick and fast.. just been to the toilet.. sick not over the bug :( Benson isnt helping he keeps trying to push his head down.. my hips and back ache so bad... bp is down though :D yay!! also had an adrenaline rush where I couldnt stop shaking lol that was fun :p isnt labour fun!


----------



## Steph82

Omg candy, not much longer now!! Are you going natural or with epi???
Fingers crossed for you!!

Sarah... A few more hours :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

trying to go as natural as possible... xx


----------



## dan-o

Yay sounds like its working then, how exciting!!! :wohoo:


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies!

Candy sorry to hear Aaron wasnt allowed to stay :( I hope he didn't miss the important bit. Benson will hopefully be here ASAP if not already! Thinking of you!

Thank you ladies for all your kind thoughts! I actually had a great nights sleep - weirdly I've been sleeping so much better this past week than usual! I hope some of your prophecies are right and this goes quickly - but if not I am fully prepared for the longest, most boring, day of my life!!we have lots to things to do, and will hopefully be able to access to wifi in the hospital so I can keep abreast of Candy's progress!

Lots of kisses to all the babies already here, and I hope to high heavens I have some good news at some point in the next 36 hours!


----------



## Steph82

It's 2.20am here and I just woke up to feed Grayson.

Thinking and Candy (and hope things started moving forward) and super excited to Sarah to get started!!!! 

My thoughts are with you both today xoxo


----------



## lily28

Darling Dan O many congrats here too! I just wrote at your birth story thread!
So so envious!
Your little Vincent is gorgeous!

Doggy good luck w/ induction tomorrow! I'm sure everything will be great! You must be so excited to meet your LO!!!


----------



## TeAmo

Update from Candy, they won't check her cervix for 24 hours so that will be after 4pm today. as you know she was upset Aaron couldnt stay. feel her pain. hope Benson comes soon hun Xx


----------



## nimbec

Congrats and fab birth story Dano!! 

Good luck Doggylover & candy how exciting :) xx

Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## Maria1234

Good luck candy and doggy lover... Can't wait to hear that the baby's are finally here xxx


----------



## TeAmo

Baby Benson is here!!!!! Born at 9.02 weighing 7lb 10oz. There was meconium in the waters so he needs oxygen bit doing well!! Congrats Candy, Aaron, Connie and Lucas on your new addition! Xx


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations candy and family!!!! How lovely! And thanks te amo for the update! Hope everyone is doin well today! So many baby's now :) so lovely!
Afm last night was a bad night for me, I was very violently sick, like I would have given the exorcist a run for his money lol! And my bump is very painful and tender and I feel very sick... James was really moving about last night, he's never been that active at that time of night, but I've got my consultant appointment today so ill see what they say! Now were waiting on doggylover! Hope her induction goes well and she too is not waiting long before she gets to meet her lo :) x


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations Ukgirl !!! Hope your hubby got there in time!! Can't wait to read your story and see pics!!

Kealz, I had all those symptoms right before my labour started!!


----------



## dan-o

Doggylover hope its going well hun!!!

Anyone else thinking about popping today? So exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## kealz194

dan-o said:


> Congratulations Ukgirl !!! Hope your hubby got there in time!! Can't wait to read your story and see pics!!
> 
> Kealz, I had all those symptoms right before my labour started!!

Oooh really? Don't get my hopes up haha! How right before labour are we talking? Lol I'm really hoping it happens for me soon!

Update from doggy lover, he has no Internet access so ill keep her updated on other mummy's having their Los but so far she is ok nothing really happening but hopefully by tomorrow she will have her lo! Will keep you updated as I know more!


----------



## kealz194

Come to think of it, haven't heard from kirstabelle for a few days! Wonder if she is ok or off having her lo! Lol x


----------



## ReadytoMum

So glad to hear that Benson and ukgirl are doing well! That crazy rollercoaster is finally over and they can finally just enjoy some snuggles. Ooh I can't wait to see some pics to see if he has any hair... all the boys seem to have bits of fuzz and the girls have lovely full heads of hair. I don't want Peter to be bald! lol

I hope things get moving quickly for doggylover too! She waited so long, hopefully LO doesn't keep her waiting much longer. I'm still betting boy!! Ahh I love the excitement!

AFM, still a bit queasy in the tummy but I've given up thinking it actually means anything since it's been like that for 4 or 5 days now. :shrug: And I thought I might actually get lucky and have Peter sooner rather than later! I'm totally going overdue.

38 weeks today!


----------



## dan-o

I was sick the day before and had a tender bump in the 24 hours before the contractions started! Baby was also very active the day before and while labour was getting going, after having a quiet few days at the beginning of the week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Maria1234

Many congratulations on baby Benson, he's finally here and can't wait to read birth story and see pics xx


----------



## Steph82

Kealz, thank you for the update. My fingers are staying crossed for her, that LO is NOT huge and that she has an easy birth :thumbup:

Your right about Kristablle :shrug:. I hope all is well and she checks in soon.

Saw a pic of Benson on FB and he is such a handsome man!!! :thumbup: I may also be a little biased about all of our April babies being gorgeous :shrug::haha:

DanO, Vinny is just absolutely stunning and Grayson and I are proud to have him as a birthday buddy :thumbup:
Funny how you mentioned that you felt off before labor. Before my contractions started I was super crampy and just didn't feel right for some hours. I even tried to time to cramps :haha: ( which did nothing of course). I also remember Grayson being extra active that night. Just a thought ReadytoMum... But if Peter wants to hang out a little bit longer, so he doesn't have to share his big day, then that's ok too :hugs:


----------



## n_gods_hands

hey ladies is been a while since I posted wanted to say congratulations on all the bundles of joy that are already here...

I'm still hanging in, well I should say aiden is still hanging in there 37 weeks 2 days and still as active as ever...though the past week my BH have started becoming so umberable that I actually have to stop what Im doing and breath through them. My dc said pains can sometimes be worse in second pregnancies...well I know one thing is for sure my bh's with my little girl were painless and not a problem but with this one ouch....

scared that I wont realize that im in actual labor until my contractions are 5 min apart...that I'll brush it off as bh....

any of you girls experience the painful bh....and how did u realize that it was true labor and not just bh...


----------



## doggylover

Hi all :) a quick update in the only part of the hospital which has any (sketchy!) signal!

Update as follows:

NOTHING IS HAPPENING. My pessary has been in for 8hrs and all that happening are some mild period like cramps. We're bored out of our minds (well Simon has actually just gone home for some dinner) and what doesn't help is the woman next to us (the induction bay is like a ward) is moaning that its all taking so long. She is contracting every two minutes and will be moved to delivery in the next hour - she arrived this morning as well! So she's due a slap...!!!

Hope all is well with everyone and the babies!


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomom -- Happy 38 weeks!

n_gods_hands -- I had some rough BH contractions with my first, but they've definitely been more crampy and intense with this pregnancy. I think for me the key to recognizing active labor is going to be them being in a pattern for a couple of hours and getting more intense. My BH contractions developed a really regular pattern this past Saturday (1 minute long, every 3 minutes) and they felt a bit different than usual so I thought for a while it was happening but they never really got more painful, then fizzled when I got up from lying down. I know they'll be unmistakable at some point, at least, when the time really comes so I'm not too worried about it.

Doggylover -- Thinking of you today! I'm so excited to finally know what baby version you've been baking in there!

Sooooo... Looks like another failed sweep for me (2 last pregnancy, 1 this time)! :haha: It's been almost 24 hours now since it was done. I swear I've had fewer contractions than usual since she did it. :dohh: Trying to stay active today. Will go grocery shopping and may actually get my house clean.


----------



## Cherrybump

wow thats is along time before being seen :( but congrats on your lil bundle.

Oh sarah hope you lo Start to kick up a storm and hurry's along for you lol..

AFM: just wee update post. we finally got paige registered :) whoop she's now register at the doctors to. Got my first HV app on thursday :) weird these all seems like little mile stones lol..

Im just waiting for my child benefit form to come through so i can ring up council to get this lady to help me fill the in correct lol. And then get this sure grant one sent of once i get the others back. 

Man i feel rather skint lol mum bought me new electric pump i would advice everyone to get them instead of a manaul as my hand goes pretty so doing it for so long :( and by the time i go onto the next boob i just cant be bother lol...

Will keep tuned into facebook to hear how your going Sarah :) xxxx


----------



## lily28

Many congrats to Candy and little Benson!!!

I was just looking at my U/S from yesterday, and I only now realized that baby measures 36+5 instead of 38+4, meaning he is a little smaller than average. Perhaps this is why he is not here yet?


----------



## kirstabelle

Don't worry ladies, I'm still here... Day 5 of no baby and still zero signs of labor :shrug: My mum went over a week late with all three of her pregnancies and I did just read in an ACOG article that genetics plays a role... so, I blame grandma! Apparently having a boy also plays a role, maybe Doggy Lover's baby _is_ a boy after all... but I am going to stick it out in the lonely land of Team Pink for DL :haha: Hope the induction gets a move on for her!!

Congrats to Teamo and UK Girl!! Can't wait to see pictures! Glad they are both here safely and that poor Candy's sickness-blood pressure-induction ordeal is over!


----------



## melissasbump

yay congrats Candy, Benson is a beauty!

Dogglover, hope things start happening for you soon hun! Im with Littlespy cant wait ti see what colour your bump turns into! 

Littlespy, boo to the failed sweep, you never know though!

Dano, congrats to you!

Congrats to everyone else, so exciting now with all these babies!


----------



## ukgirl23

hello ladies just had time to catch up.. Benson is a real mummies boy! he hates being put down so its hard to get time other than quickly update facebook. I posted my birthstory to the thread there :) He pooed in the waters so we are kept in over night. I cant wait to go home lol.. Benson is totally beautiful I love him so much! I havent slept for 2 days now so Im off to bed soon.. just checking how doggylover and everyone else is getting on. I cant wait to see baby Jay and is he is a she lol. good luck doggylover xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

i cant wait to see what she has lol


----------



## LittleSpy

OMG at the stuff coming out of my hoo-ha this afternoon.... :sick:

Surely it's just from the sweep, but I do _not_ remember this much gunk this long after having a sweep with Maisie. Definitely a huge chunk of plug along with all kinds of other nasty. Sweep was 28 hours ago. Anyone else have one recently and had yuck pouring out for days?


----------



## LittleSpy

lily28 said:


> Many congrats to Candy and little Benson!!!
> 
> I was just looking at my U/S from yesterday, and I only now realized that baby measures 36+5 instead of 38+4, meaning he is a little smaller than average. Perhaps this is why he is not here yet?

Nah... for every baby bigger than average, there has to be one smaller in order for the average to be the average. :winkwink: Plus, ultrasounds at this stage can be off in either direction by a pound (or more!).

Vi was measuring around average for 37 weeks yesterday. Not that she's that age developmentally, just that she's a little smaller than most babies. Maisie was a little above average, I think, at 7lbs 12oz, and she was still in absolutely no hurry to come out.

We're all so used to looking at a due date as the date a baby should have arrived by but my understanding is that the majority of babies are born (not counting inductions or c-sections, obviously) between 40 and 42 weeks gestation, not prior to 40 weeks. Doesn't mean I'm not already impatient and antsy here! :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies so Little Spy I lost all that junk (mucus plug I am assuming) Saturday night around 9 pm in the bath tub by 1 am full blown contractions 5 mins apart last 56 secs. Per contraction timer. I felt like they lasted the whole 5 mins though. At 7:39 they were 3 mins and I couldn't take it so I jumped in the hot shower and nothing helped finally Allen got here around 10:00 am and the the Hospital I went. 100% effaced and dialated to a 5! An hour later Emmaleigh was here. 

Candy Emmaleigh is a Mommy's girl and is mini me! My Dad posted a photo of us when I was a baby and she looks just like me aside from her nose. The kids have all seen her and love her so much and it makes the oldest two want to be home more.


I rarely get the time to post between sleeping and nursing plus trying to recover. Allen has been a great help and my MIL has come to stay with us until I am fully released off of light duty from the section. I can't wait to see what Sarah is having!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww Candy and Mommabrown, so good to hear from you both!! So glad Benson and Emmaleigh are here at last!! Congrats!

Little Spy maybe all your plug goop is a good sign?! Maybe you won't be getting induced after all :thumbup: I mean if you were already at 4cm and now your losing even more plug surely things must be progressing... and surely you can't get all the way to 10 without actually going into labor :haha: Fingers crossed that baby Vi is going to make an earlyish arrival and relieve your antsiness!



LittleSpy said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> We're all so used to looking at a due date as the date a baby should have arrived by but my understanding is that the majority of babies are born (not counting inductions or c-sections, obviously) between 40 and 42 weeks gestation, not prior to 40 weeks. Doesn't mean I'm not already impatient and antsy here! :haha:
> 
> I was under this impression also, but everyone is making me feel like some sort of weirdo because I am _still_ pregnant. My most hated is the text messages people have been sending me that ask me how I am and when I reply they don't reply. Like the only appropriate or interesting answer would be for me to be in some stage of labor and therefore the actual reply is worthy of being ignored. :shrug: Then there are the people who act like I am somehow intentionally holding the baby in to annoy them. Yes because after almost 9 and a half months of pregnancy its YOU who is most put out by my "lateness".
> 
> So... after that moan... I stand by my ongoing opinion that the worst part of pregnancy is listening to other people's crap :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## ReadytoMum

Poor Doggylover still waiting!! Although it sounds like the pessary can take quite a while if things weren't already rolling before that. So try and enjoy the last bit of rest I guess before you're LO bursts into the world! Especially since it seems like it might be a night birth by this time of day. Lots of luck!!

kirstabelle: I agree! Other people and their stupid comments are definitely one of the worst parts of being pregnant.

lily: hopefully something will start up for both of us sooner rather than later!! 

AFM, spent a good amount of time walking around today but nothing happening. Still dodgy tummy and painful BH... but that's nothing new. Off to go see a movie tonight with DH since it might be our last one! lol 

Hope everyone is well and all the mammas are enjoying their cuddles!!


----------



## kealz194

Hey ladies just a quick update; still no sign of baby for doggylover! 
Afm came in at 2pm for my consultant appointment an she sent me to Antenatal day assessment unit to check baby's size and fluid level and put me on a ctg as baby is measuring small! They have also put me on metaformin for my diabetes! They have taken bloods to rule out pe as I've been having pain in my bump etc! Turns out I've got high enzymes in my liver so they are keeping me in over night! I've also been having mild contractions and my cervix is open but I'm not dilated! Will update tomorrow once the doctor has come round in the morning! I think they hall be inducing me this week though! Sorry it's been a bit one sided x


----------



## LittleSpy

Mommabrown said:


> Hey ladies so Little Spy I lost all that junk (mucus plug I am assuming) Saturday night around 9 pm in the bath tub by 1 am full blown contractions 5 mins apart last 56 secs. Per contraction timer. I felt like they lasted the whole 5 mins though. At 7:39 they were 3 mins and I couldn't take it so I jumped in the hot shower and nothing helped finally Allen got here around 10:00 am and the the Hospital I went. 100% effaced and dialated to a 5! An hour later Emmaleigh was here.

Is it too ridiculous that after reading your comment I decided to run a bubble bath and relax to start labor? :rofl: No luck yet, but I'm willing to soak all night if I have to. :p


----------



## LittleSpy

Kealz, hope all is alright. As a sidenote, metformin is good for milk supply when you have insulin and/or blood sugar issues. :winkwink: It's derived from goat's rue!


----------



## kirstabelle

Thinking of you Kealz, hope everything is alright with you and LO, glad they are keeping a good eye on you both :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Little spy I don't blame you! Lol I was doing it to relieve pain and it kicked in full force! Tell baby its time to come out and eat some yummy chocolate! Lol


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> OMG at the stuff coming out of my hoo-ha this afternoon.... :sick:
> 
> Surely it's just from the sweep, but I do _not_ remember this much gunk this long after having a sweep with Maisie. Definitely a huge chunk of plug along with all kinds of other nasty. Sweep was 28 hours ago. Anyone else have one recently and had yuck pouring out for days?

That's a good sign right????? I was catching up on today's posts and have not read past this yet... You have probably since gone into labor and birthed Vi lol!

Hope things are moving forward for you now!!


----------



## doggylover

Hi all :hi: 
I know Kealz went into hospital herself last night so thought I would give a quick update while I have the chance...

Still no baby! 

24hrs on the pessary has yielded nothing more than some regular, painful cramps. So I'm now moved on to the next stage which is them trying to break my waters and giving me syntocin to get me going. 

I am effing petrified. I do not see anyway that this baby is going to make it out of me without ripping me to shreds. I am majorly starting to worry and panic. :cry:


----------



## nimbec

Awe doggover you will be absolutely fine-us women find this amazing strength from inside to get us through ..u will know what I mean when it happens!! Wishing you the best if luck, thinking of you & can't wait to hear which team you are! I'm guessing pink ;) xx 

Kealz hope everything isok? 

Ill catch up later hugs everyone


----------



## Maria1234

Wishing you all the best doggylover, it's only natural to be petrified!!!! I am and nothing's happening yet ha ha..I agree with nimbec about women finding amazing strength, that's why women are designed to give birth a not men ha!!! Hope things start happening soon xx


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies just a quick update from
Me! I'm just waiting to hear back from the consultant as to wether they will induce me today or hold off for another week! Will update further when I know!
No recent updates from doggylover 
X


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: thinking about you today!! Try not to worry too much hun, hopefully this next level of baby eviction tactics will work ok and your LO will be here soon! I know all this waiting must be torture, but you're in good hands. Hang in there. :hugs:

kealz: But you can't be induced this week-- we're supposed to be due date buddies!! lol I hope everything is ok, and how exciting to think you could have LO here in a day or two!!

LittleSpy: How are things feeling today?? Any more signs that LO might be making their big appearance?

AFM, I had some really painful BH last night, and was actually woke up a few times by them. I stayed up fairly late before going to bed too because I felt really naseous like I might throw up. Thankfully I never did. Unfortunately that's all that happened though... so still plodding along.


----------



## Cherrybump

We're all thinking of you dl. hopefully later today you have made some progress and little J is making their way here :)..

Fingers crossed Kealz they induce you but dont hold you of to much like candy.

AFM: 

Afternoon ladies.
Ryan had paige last night and said she slept pretty well. only woke as he was going to bed and then again at half 6 go paige eek!! hope she does this for me tonight lol. going to try and stick to a 4 hour feeding time for her and hope that i can get her to roll about on the floor later so she shall sleep longer at night *fingers crossed* 

I took her to see my mum + family today. one sister and mum got a cuddle my neice loves her :) took paige around asda showing her off lol she was being pretty good :). 

think im getting the hang of this pumping i manage 3 times yesterday :) between both pumps lol today i start with manual and got more than i did yesterday so im chuffed. just need to keep it up now:)


----------



## LittleSpy

DL, surely the syntocin will get things going! They didn't even do anything for my induction with Maisie before that. But then, I'm the one who walks around for weeks 3 and 4cm dilated so it's not like my cervix isn't ready to go. Guess it's my hormones that fail to launch correctly.

Nothing much going on for me but lots of poo. Ugh. Better be "clearing out" for labor, otherwise ain't nobody got time for this.

I keep wondering how my water won't bulge and break if I'm 4cm. Seriously can't believe how much plug is coming out. No way I lost it all before labor the first time. It's NUTS.


----------



## kealz194

Well ladies, they are inducing me today! They are doing it in about 10 mins! She said it could take anywhere from 24hrs to 3 days but it could also be sooner as its my second! I'm absolutely pooing myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still no word from doggy! I text her but haven't had a reply! X


----------



## Maria1234

Good luck Kealz and will look forward to the news of little one finally arriving xx


----------



## lily28

kealz194 said:


> Well ladies, they are inducing me today! They are doing it in about 10 mins! She said it could take anywhere from 24hrs to 3 days but it could also be sooner as its my second! I'm absolutely pooing myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Still no word from doggy! I text her but haven't had a reply! X

Oh my goodness!! Good luck with your induction!:hugs:
I doubt it will take 3 days rofl!:haha: 

Hugs and we are thinking of you!

Doggy probably is having her baby right now...


----------



## nimbec

Eeek good luck kealz!! I'm sure it won't take too long - fx for you!!! 

Hope Doggylover is well! 

Well Harrison and I have spent the day back at hospital infact we are still here :( the health visitor came this morning and said he was still too jaundice and had to come in so they have been trying to get blood from him - 2 lots no good for te lab so the poor poor boy has had third lot sent now and waiting for results to see if has to go under light therapy again! Fx he's ok!!! Good news is that he is gaining weight well 7.5 now :) 

Candy hope your enjoying being a mummy if a newborn again and that you are able to get home asap.


----------



## nimbec

Gosh Littlespy hopefully your waters will go and that will kick start contractions....I hope so....fx!! 

Cherry are you breast resting inbetween pumping? I'd it a manual pump u have? Im bf but giving occasional bottle if in in a place that I can't bf (using hipp organic milk) actually note for people I was told u can't swap formula quickly and as he was tube fed cow&gate I used a few bottles if that but it made him sick everytime (even in hospital) so I decided to try the organic hipp milk and he wasn't sick at all & had far less wind :) mind you he doesn't even have a bottle every other day! 

Readytomum hopefully the bh's are revving up for the propper ones and prepping your cervix! I hope so! 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww DL sorry the pessary didn't work out so well, but I'm sure the syntocin will kick things into gear... probably as evidenced by the lack of updates! I imagine you have your hands full! And hopefully very soon filled with baby J, if not already!

Nimbec, poor little Harrison with all his blood drawings! Hope that's it for that now and hope he is fine :hugs:

Little Spy, sounds like you are well on your way to labor! FX for you!

And good luck Kealz, how exciting!! The three day induction thing really is possible. My friend was in labor for over two days following an induction. It is apparently not that uncommon, especially if you also have an epidural :shrug:

Ah Ready to Mum my due date buddy has already left me for dust! Along with a bunch of ladies a fair ways behind me! Six days "late" now, and she only has six days left to get a move on! My DH thinks she's gunning for his birthday, which is Friday :haha: He moaned that if she comes on Friday he will "never get a birthday again" as it will have been hijacked by his daughter :haha: Such a baby.

Had acupuncture yesterday and this morning. Last night I had a huge run of BH's that went all night, even when I was sleeping which hasn't happened before. Also a fair few stronger ones and some cramping. So FX that we might get there on our own steam yet. Tomorrow morning we have a scan to check fluid and placenta function. I also have my regular MW appt to so hopefully I get a progress report that cheers me up!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah, and for any other waiting mamas I found this article on shifting posterior babies to anterior which is supposed to help get better pressure on the cervix to start and speed up labor and make it less painful with less back labor... so, if you're doing nothing but waiting for baby, it gives you something to do if nothing else! Posterior is my LO's favorite position... of course :roll:

https://thenestingplace.blog.com/20...eeds-to-know-about-op-babies-and-back-labour/


----------



## dan-o

Kealz good luck hun, bet its fine! I was induced with the pessary last time and it went really well despite LO being posterior and me having PE! 

Doggy, hope the next stage gets things moving, from what I gather, it usually does!! Baby will be here ASAP!!

Nimbec sorry to hear about the jaundice, hope it clears nice and quick! 

Kirstabelle, that's what happened to me on the weds night (the bh's) and by sat I was in labour!


----------



## dan-o

Littlespy, mine never went until I pretty much dropped the baby lol! All sounds good to me, bet you're in labour soon!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks Dan-o, gives me hope!!


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle said:


> Oh yeah, and for any other waiting mamas I found this article on shifting posterior babies to anterior which is supposed to help get better pressure on the cervix to start and speed up labor and make it less painful with less back labor... so, if you're doing nothing but waiting for baby, it gives you something to do if nothing else! Posterior is my LO's favorite position... of course :roll:
> 
> https://thenestingplace.blog.com/20...eeds-to-know-about-op-babies-and-back-labour/

spinningbabies.com is a good one, too. While you're sitting around twiddling your thumbs (or nips... :haha:).


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats, ukgirl! 
Littlespy, I hope things get moving along with you soon and you get to meet your lo shortly!
Kealz, good luck on your induction! 

Afm, Noah William was born April 8 at 10:50pm. 11 hours of labor 1 hour of pushing and he was here!
We had a scare during labor as I went from being dilated from a four to a seven in about one hour. It stressed the lo out and his heart rate dropped low every time I had a contraction. (I had an epidural.). They were scared he might have the cord around his neck. They had to slow my contractions way down and wait for him to stabilize. Once they started me back up they needed him out within a few hours or they would have had to do a c-section. Well, he decided to come on his own and I went from a seven to ten in about 2 1/2 hours. The doctor came in, I pushed and pushed and Noah was born! He is perfect!

Now the only problem is with breast feeding. He seems to be latching on and eating well, but is still fussy and wanting to eat after nursing for a long time. The nurses can't figure it out, so we had to supplement between feedings. I hope we can get things figured out soon and get on a good bf'ing track!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Bj! 

Any word on Doggylover??


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats BJ xxx

Nimbec i tried to to it every 3-4 hours lol but thats didnt work, ive only pumped for the second time today because im trying to get this house tidy enough for the HV coming tomorrow lol i got like 3oz early i think and pump another oz just now next boob lol. 

I using the manual just now as the electric is noisy so i think ill do that one tomorrow as ryan is taking paige out and its his night tomorrow lol xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, Bjs! And it's very normal for baby to want to be attached to the boob 24/7 right now. Just hang in there, you're doing great. :thumbup: His tummy should only be holding 1/4-1/3 of an ounce or so at a time each feeding today. And my other warning is please ask to supplement at the breast with an supplemental nursing system or similar instead of with a bottle. Nipple confusion/breast aversion is a very real thing (I lived it with my first and it's heartbreaking, IMO). :flower:


----------



## kealz194

Message from doggylover:
Miss Isabelle Jay joined us at 5.54pm weighing a respectable 7lb 10oz! Loads of hair, like me! She is of course BEAUTIFUL!!! X
Congratulations to you and Simon!!! Can't wait to see pics!
Congrats bjs too


----------



## Bjs2005

LittleSpy said:


> Congrats, Bjs! And it's very normal for baby to want to be attached to the boob 24/7 right now. Just hang in there, you're doing great. :thumbup: His tummy should only be holding 1/4-1/3 of an ounce or so at a time each feeding today. And my other warning is please ask to supplement at the breast with an supplemental nursing system or similar instead of with a bottle. Nipple confusion/breast aversion is a very real thing (I lived it with my first and it's heartbreaking, IMO). :flower:

Thanks for the encouragement and tips! I am worried about nipple confusion and expressed my concerns to the nurses and doctor but they said it should be fine...they are more worried about him eating enough because he hasn't had very many wet diapers. I still have my doubts about it. What is a supplemental nursing system?


----------



## kirstabelle

Woo hoooooo!! Congrats Doggy Lover! How exciting!! Can't wait to hear the story and see a pic of Ms Jay! Welcome to Team Pink! x

And congrats BJS, glad Noah is doing well!


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and for any other waiting mamas I found this article on shifting posterior babies to anterior which is supposed to help get better pressure on the cervix to start and speed up labor and make it less painful with less back labor... so, if you're doing nothing but waiting for baby, it gives you something to do if nothing else! Posterior is my LO's favorite position... of course :roll:
> 
> https://thenestingplace.blog.com/20...eeds-to-know-about-op-babies-and-back-labour/
> 
> spinningbabies.com is a good one, too. While you're sitting around twiddling your thumbs (or nips... :haha:).Click to expand...

Yep that one is in my rotation as well. Many, many pelvic tilts have been done :haha:


----------



## Bjs2005

I forgot to say how much Noah weighed... He came in at 6 lbs 13 oz.; 19 in. long!
Here is a pic of my sweet boy...I can't figure out how to make it right side up. Sorry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kristyrich

Omg congratulations ladies!!! Everyone seems to have had their baby and my little Chelsea is obviously tucked up nice and comfy in there. I feel like I'm going to be the last one to pop hahaha!! Absolutely loving all the beautiful baby pics!! You all have gorgeous LOs!! xx afm- sweep tomorrow at my antenatal appointment. Let's see if we can actually kick start something here, lol, I'm 39 + 1 today! Come on Chelsea!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awww BJS he is gorgeous, absolutely perfect sweet little face! 

I tell you if I wasn't extremely knocked up right now looking at all these beautiful babies would be making me super clucky!


----------



## kristyrich

Congrats doggylover, ukgirl, Bjs, Dan-o!! Goodluck kealz! Hope I got all that right. Was there any more that delivered in the last two days? It's so hard to keep up now, they seem to have all come at once! I just personally wanted to congratulate the new mammas!! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh I am sooo thrilled all these babies being born!!! 

I had a few minutes after Emmaleigh's check up where i found out she was actually 20 inches long they didn't pull her legs out all the way! Bahaha i thought i had a super baby growing 2 inches in two days!!! Bahaha


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello everyone! Who has had a baby while I've been gone?? I've just got home, BJS Noah is soooooo super cute!! Congratulations to DL and Simon on their little lady, can;t wait to see her! 

I have pre-eclampsia still but hopefully in the next few days it should go away otherwise I'll need BP medicine. My phone broke while I was on ante-natal ward so I havent been able to catch up and I barely have time to fart now let alone read pages of posts lol... sorry!! 

My little Benno is doing well, they thought he was jaundiced but he's just fine :) 

I will have a proper catch up with you all in the morning, I need my bed.. Good Luck Kealz I saw you are induced! :) xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Bjs2005 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and tips! I am worried about nipple confusion and expressed my concerns to the nurses and doctor but they said it should be fine...they are more worried about him eating enough because he hasn't had very many wet diapers. I still have my doubts about it. What is a supplemental nursing system?

There are a few different versions. One made by Medela looks like this: https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/51/supplemental-nursing-system-sns
They also make one for short-term use (but I've heard of people successfully using it for several months -- just keep it very clean): https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/52/starter-supplemental-nursing-system-sns
Then there's the Lact-Aid: https://www.lact-aid.com/trainer-systems/

I wouldn't invest in anything other than the starter SNS unless it becomes apparent you're going to need to supplement long term (which likely won't be the case).

You can also make your own just by putting a feeding tube into a bottle of supplement. Then latch baby on to your breast with the tube in his mouth (or latch him and then slide the tube in) and he'll nurse and provide stimulation to your breast (stimulation = better milk supply when mature milk comes in) and get the supplement at the same time. It will look something like this (a video of Dr. Jack Newman, IBCLC, showing how to use one): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezGIkIkhC_o
I believe that a hospital nurse could round up a 5 french size feeding tube if you ask for one. :winkwink:

A pediatrician we saw early own poo-pooed nipple confusion so we supplemented with a bottle. A week later, my daughter refused to nurse. It's true some babies go back and forth totally fine. But it's also true that some don't and you won't know which yours is until the mess has been created. 

How many wet diapers were they expecting him to have in the first 24 hours anyway? I thought it was 1! 1 wet and 1 dirty diaper per day of life in the early days (first 3-4). :thumbup: https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/newborn-nursing/


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congrats doggylover!! Can't wait to see pics of the stubborn little lady!! Hope you're both doing well, and that Simon didn't pass out at all. I keep teasing my DH that he won't be much help from the floor. :haha:

Congrats to BJS as well!! Noah is gorgeous, thanks for the pic! :cloud9: I love looking at the beautiful little babies... helps to pass the frustration while waiting for my own to show up!

Kealz: Good Luck!!! :hugs: Can't wait to hear your LO has arrived... maybe mine will feel shamed that yours got here so much sooner and decide he better hurry up too!

Cherrybump: I know it must be hard, but keep at the pumping as often as you can so your supply stays up! Glad to hear that you and Paige are doing well, and that Ryan is able to take some night shifts still!! 

ukgirl: Hope the pre-e is gone soon, but glad that you're all back home and resting at least!! The pics you put on FB are adorable!! I love the little rainbow stripped sleeper.

AFM, today is my last evening shift at work. After this I just have my Friday afternoon and then my exam on Monday and I'm on 'mat leave'! I'm sooooo looking forward to it, and then I don't need to worry about LO coming early and I can just relax and sleep!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks readytomum! That was the first thing we brought him so it's the first thing he wore lol.. Yay for no more work!! Maybe baby will come tomorrow like Steph's considerate little one lol waiting for maternity leave! :) x


----------



## kristyrich

Ukgirl- hopefully that pre-e will go really soon for you. With my last I was kept in for 5 days after delivery because blood pressure was still extremely high, so I'm pleased you aren't stuck in there like I was. It remained slightly elevated for another month but didn't need meds. Hope you are feeling well and enjoying that gorgeous bubby of yours xx


----------



## Bjs2005

LittleSpy said:


> There are a few different versions. One made by Medela looks like this: https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/51/supplemental-nursing-system-sns
> They also make one for short-term use (but I've heard of people successfully using it for several months -- just keep it very clean): https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/52/starter-supplemental-nursing-system-sns
> Then there's the Lact-Aid: https://www.lact-aid.com/trainer-systems/
> 
> I wouldn't invest in anything other than the starter SNS unless it becomes apparent you're going to need to supplement long term (which likely won't be the case).
> 
> You can also make your own just by putting a feeding tube into a bottle of supplement. Then latch baby on to your breast with the tube in his mouth (or latch him and then slide the tube in) and he'll nurse and provide stimulation to your breast (stimulation = better milk supply when mature milk comes in) and get the supplement at the same time. It will look something like this (a video of Dr. Jack Newman, IBCLC, showing how to use one): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezGIkIkhC_o
> I believe that a hospital nurse could round up a 5 french size feeding tube if you ask for one. :winkwink:
> 
> A pediatrician we saw early own poo-pooed nipple confusion so we supplemented with a bottle. A week later, my daughter refused to nurse. It's true some babies go back and forth totally fine. But it's also true that some don't and you won't know which yours is until the mess has been created.
> 
> How many wet diapers were they expecting him to have in the first 24 hours anyway? I thought it was 1! 1 wet and 1 dirty diaper per day of life in the early days (first 3-4). :thumbup: https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/newborn-nursing/

Thank you for the help! I truly appreciate it! 

Yes, they wanted 1 wet diaper in 24 hours, but he didn't have one until about 28-29 hours - after they supplemented. But he is doing well enough today that they are going to let him be discharged with me this evening.


----------



## kirstabelle

Glad you're off home with LO BJS!

Hope the pre-e is gone soon Candy, that really has been an ordeal for you :( But Ben is here safe and sound now! :hugs:

Glad your mat leave is starting soon Ready! You have been such a trooper with all your work and school. Almost there!

AFM I have discovered Trader Joes makes the best rice pudding ever. Good thing I didn't find this out 6 months ago or I would be having a 15lb pudding monster :haha: And that is the most exciting update I have!


----------



## LittleSpy

That's great, bjs!

So, after all he talk we've had here of Pizza Hut giving everyone the poops, I'm going to eat it for dinner as tonight's desperate attempt to go into labor. :rofl:

My husband is putting the "schedule an induction" pressure on me now. Ugh. :nope:


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> That's great, bjs!
> 
> So, after all he talk we've had here of Pizza Hut giving everyone the poops, I'm going to eat it for dinner as tonight's desperate attempt to go into labor. :rofl:

:haha: More than once this week I have been annoyed when I go to the bathroom and have NOT had diarrhea so that I could have a good "sign of labor"... I have lost it completely :wacko:


----------



## kirstabelle

But I am sorry your DH is putting the pressure on Little Spy. Mine was complaining yesterday that he can't make any meetings and that everyone at his work keeps commenting on why he is "still there". Today he was texting me to go for a walk :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks kirstyrich they almost kept me in but I managed to talk them round lol.. hopefully I'll be like you xx


----------



## dan-o

Bjs2005 said:


> I forgot to say how much Noah weighed... He came in at 6 lbs 13 oz.; 19 in. long!
> Here is a pic of my sweet boy...I can't figure out how to make it right side up. Sorry!

Wow he's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dan-o

kealz194 said:


> Message from doggylover:
> Miss Isabelle Jay joined us at 5.54pm weighing a respectable 7lb 10oz! Loads of hair, like me! She is of course BEAUTIFUL!!! X
> Congratulations to you and Simon!!! Can't wait to see pics!
> Congrats bjs too

Huge congrats to doggylover.. At last, she must have been too comfy in there lol!!! Look forward to pics!!


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, hopefully your BP will behave now. Mine was still elevated at first after Sidney, but quickly settled and I stopped meds at 10-14 days pp! In hate PE, makes things so stesssful! Feel really lucky to have escaped it this time!

Littlespy, hope something kicks off soon! Still plenty of time yet before you need to schedule a forced eviction anyway isn't there? I bet something will just tip you over the edge very shortly with you being so dilated already, fingers crossed!


----------



## dan-o

Anyone else had bad engorgement? 
My breasts have swollen so much two stretchmarks have appeared on the worst one!!! My boobs are actually bigger than baby's head right now, and probably as hard, its quite rediculous, my body must think I have triplets to feed or something:haha:

I had it bad last time too, at least this time I knew it was coming though! Poor baby Vin doesn't know what's hit him, I'm pestering him to feed rather than the other way round lol!!! Got a lovely nipple blister on the worst affected boob also (breast hardness affecting latch a bit) hoping my supply will settle soon!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks dan-o my bp was still much better yesterday even for a high reading.. my feet were a bit swollen too :( I just want it to go away now xxx p.s omg your babies look almost identical in the pics one your siggy!!! you have two very handsome little men there xxx


----------



## dan-o

Hope your feeling ok despite the BP related symptoms. I keep getting swollen feet this time, its really odd as I didn't when pregnant! I was a little worried about hellp syndrome or pp pre-e but my BP is normal. I asked the MW yesterday and she said it can be quite normal to randomly swell pp. They never tell you all this do they lol! 

Yes the likeness is uncanny, sometimes i look at Vinny and think its Sidney for a second! Sid had more hair, but he was baked longer!


----------



## lily28

dan o, I spoke to a breast feeding consultant and told me that the 3 day pp engorgement is not only in the boobs but virtually everywhere, it is normal edema, super common and it goes away.


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> kirstabelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and for any other waiting mamas I found this article on shifting posterior babies to anterior which is supposed to help get better pressure on the cervix to start and speed up labor and make it less painful with less back labor... so, if you're doing nothing but waiting for baby, it gives you something to do if nothing else! Posterior is my LO's favorite position... of course :roll:
> 
> https://thenestingplace.blog.com/20...eeds-to-know-about-op-babies-and-back-labour/
> 
> spinningbabies.com is a good one, too. While you're sitting around twiddling your thumbs (or nips... :haha:).Click to expand...

I'm on spinning babies ALL DAY LONG. :wacko:
I must make this bubba descent!!!:haha:


----------



## lily28

Bjs2005 said:


> I forgot to say how much Noah weighed... He came in at 6 lbs 13 oz.; 19 in. long!
> Here is a pic of my sweet boy...I can't figure out how to make it right side up. Sorry!

Gorgeous boy!!! <3


----------



## LittleSpy

Think I'm having another false alarm here. Been up timing contractions for over 1.5 hours now. Same kind I had last Saturday. But settled into 1 minute long every 5-6 minutes. Annoying that I can't sleep because of them! It's 4.30am for crying out loud.


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o other than the swelling and bp issues I dont feel anything at all.. Im itching to get out and do stuff but they are making me rest :( party poopers!! I keep calling Ben Lucas haha they look a lot a like too xx

My milk still hasnt come in yet. I would love big engorged boobies right now :( he must be getting enough thouh because he pees on me A LOT!! 
His sleep routine is a bit backwards too.. he keeps us up all night until about 4 then sleeps til 10!! I need to shift him back a bit into a good time scale for me.


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats sarah :D... I knew baby was a girl lol

I just need the comments 3 pages back on the bottle breastfeeding thing.

I had my midwife there and told her about the trouble i had trying to bf in hospital so ive been pumping along with formula she has told me to try and breastfeed again as if i keep pumping my supply will soon disappear :( which i dont wont since she is getting the best of both. So im whiling to try the boob again as much as i can. She also said that ryan can use formula at night time when he's looking after her to top her up which is handy. I was also concern of the confusion between them both to but im whiling to try anything i really wanted to breast feed so much.

Her weight is back to normal also so go paige yay!!. always got my nice red book (candy) lol 

she ask if i would like to try out this breast buddies or what ever its called. its were previous mum who have breastfeed give you a call and come to your house and give you some advice and support i guess that pretty good but i dont wanna whoop my boob out in front of them lol who know if i can get her on myself ill be more than happy.. 

congrats again to Sarah and who ever else just had there babies. 

Ps ryan is taking paige out himself today as i really need to relax and not move since ive been naughty :| so im going to catch some zz's xxx


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, I agree with Candy, LO knew your schedule and wanted to wait until you were completely ready lol. Thats what Grayson did, so I am hoping the same for you! :winkwink:

I am dying to see a picture of Isabelle and DL! She better post one of FB soon :haha:

Candy, glad your home! Try to relax a bit!

Kristabelle, you Little lady is just entirely to content in her nest! Have you told her its time?? :coffee:

Lily, our getting really close as well... any signs yet??

LittleSpy, I have a breast feeding question for you:
I am exclusively BF Grayson and he is doing really well. Didnt really eat much the first day (because of exhaustion i'm sure) but has been good since. Now that my milk came in yesterday, he nurses (no lie) NON STOP :wacko:. I will feed him for 10 min and he will be completely passed out (and I mean, dead to the world passed out)... that will last about 15min and he will be up and looking for the boob again. We can play this game for easily 4 cycles before he actually falls asleep. At that point he will sleep for maybe 2-3 hours (closer to two) and we start the same cycle again. I swear, I can't even leave the house, because the time in the car is too long for him without a boob in his mouth :wacko::dohh:
He is pooping and peeing enough (at least 3 poop diapers a day and plenty of pee). I'm just curious, do you know if this is normal for breast feeding? My nipples are getting seriously sore at this point so I keep them smothered in Lanolin. One nipple actually bled last night (not heavy and not for long, just like a chapped lip?!?!):shrug:
Sorry for the hijack, just hope you (or anyone else) can give me some insight.


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump LOVE the redbook! LOL yay Paige to getting her weight back up!! she's amazing! 

Steph I'm loving being at home it's amazing.. I can zip my tops up and touch my toes and I had a runny egg for breakfast lol.. Which made Nimbec want one for lunch  

Ben just had his 3 day check.. He only lost half a pound :D she helped me get a better latch with him which meant when he sucked my milk come in and he was gulping it down :D so yay no issues now I just have to put him back to the same breast 10 mins after his feed to make sure he clears the boob and gets the hind milk x


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph - Yep, it's normal for babies to want to breastfeed constantly. It may not be normal that your nipples are suffering, though. I'd get his latch looked at by an IBCLC (if you saw an LC in the hospital, she may have not been board certified -- get to a board certified one if not, or if so, you may want to go back to the ones at the hospital). He could have a tongue tie or lip tie causing him to latch a little funky which will result in nipple trauma for you and possible transfer issues for him.

Is it painful all the time? Or just when he first latches? The latter could be normal & will resolve with time. The former needs to be looked at by a professional. Sounds like you're doing really great though. :flower:

Oh, duh, if there's a LLL group near you, they usually have at least monthly meetings and lots of chapters have a facebook page. The LLL leader may even be willing to come to your house to get a good look at things. It's better to go to an IBCLC (unless your LLL leader happens to be a certified lactation consultant!), but LLL is free (or cheap) if that's an issue. https://www.llli.org/


----------



## LittleSpy

It's my due date! :happydance: My little false alarm lasted until 6am. :dohh: 3 hours and then nothing! Maybe I'm dilated to about 6 now. :haha:

I just want to thank kirstabelle for taking being "overdue" in stride right now. Everyone else seems to be popping a little early and I'm sure I'd be having a pity party for one if it weren't for you. :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Happy due date, now get a move on baby littlespy lol!!!
I had these annoying trial labours as well, got fed up with them after a while. I just stayed on my feet, cleaned and walked when I got the last one and after about 10 hours of those mild regular contractions, I was in established labour and off like a runaway train lol!! I would guess mine was 4-6cm in approx 2 hours and then 6-10 in just over an hour!! Getting a head start by a few cm with those trial runs paid off in the end lol!!


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> It's my due date! :happydance: My little false alarm lasted until 6am. :dohh: 3 hours and then nothing! Maybe I'm dilated to about 6 now. :haha:
> 
> I just want to thank kirstabelle for taking being "overdue" in stride right now. Everyone else seems to be popping a little early and I'm sure I'd be having a pity party for one if it weren't for you. :flower:


Yay, congrats on 40 weeks!
:happydance:

I'm still here, if that is any consolation, and all things indicate that I'm nowhere close to delivery. I will probably hang around here longer than expected. :winkwink:

So we can have a pity party together :hugs:


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Lily, our getting really close as well... any signs yet??
> 
> LittleSpy, I have a breast feeding question for you:
> I am exclusively BF Grayson and he is doing really well. Didnt really eat much the first day (because of exhaustion i'm sure) but has been good since. Now that my milk came in yesterday, he nurses (no lie) NON STOP :wacko:. I will feed him for 10 min and he will be completely passed out (and I mean, dead to the world passed out)... that will last about 15min and he will be up and looking for the boob again. We can play this game for easily 4 cycles before he actually falls asleep. At that point he will sleep for maybe 2-3 hours (closer to two) and we start the same cycle again. I swear, I can't even leave the house, because the time in the car is too long for him without a boob in his mouth :wacko::dohh:
> He is pooping and peeing enough (at least 3 poop diapers a day and plenty of pee). I'm just curious, do you know if this is normal for breast feeding? My nipples are getting seriously sore at this point so I keep them smothered in Lanolin. One nipple actually bled last night (not heavy and not for long, just like a chapped lip?!?!):shrug:
> Sorry for the hijack, just hope you (or anyone else) can give me some insight.

No SERIOUS signs, he is a little quiet today, so maybe a growth spurt keeps him in there? He measured a little smaller than average on Monday U/S (36+5)
so he could be in there for a while.
I'm bouncing all day on my ball to bring him down. :shrug:

Yay on baby's poop and pee! That means he feeds excellent! :thumbup:
You are sooo fortunate. Keep the nips soft and if needed get a couple of shields.
Good job mommy!


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph - Yep, it's normal for babies to want to breastfeed constantly. It may not be normal that your nipples are suffering, though. I'd get his latch looked at by an IBCLC (if you saw an LC in the hospital, she may have not been board certified -- get to a board certified one if not, or if so, you may want to go back to the ones at the hospital). He could have a tongue tie or lip tie causing him to latch a little funky which will result in nipple trauma for you and possible transfer issues for him.
> 
> Is it painful all the time? Or just when he first latches? The latter could be normal & will resolve with time. The former needs to be looked at by a professional. Sounds like you're doing really great though. :flower:
> 
> Oh, duh, if there's a LLL group near you, they usually have at least monthly meetings and lots of chapters have a facebook page. The LLL leader may even be willing to come to your house to get a good look at things. It's better to go to an IBCLC (unless your LLL leader happens to be a certified lactation consultant!), but LLL is free (or cheap) if that's an issue. https://www.llli.org/

Thank you so much!!! With the latching, it actually depends... Sometimes he latches funny and it hurts the whole time (at which point I take him off and relatch)... Most of the time, it's only at first. At this point though (with nipples already sore), it's a bit uncomfortable even with a good latch. I know that you had a horrible experience with a shield, but my one boob has become entirely to large for a good latch and I wonder if that could help?? Or if I could pump a little off the top before feeding?
Our lactation group in the area meets tomorrow... So I will be going for sure!!!!
Just wonder if there is something I can do before


----------



## Steph82

Oh and... Happy due date little Spy!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I had a good experience with a shield (but I didn't know about them soon enough -- I used them to get Maisie back to nursing after she went on a 2.5 month nursing strike and I had to exclusively pump that whole time... 8x/day!).

I think it was Kealz who had a bad experience with a nipple shield?

They *can* lower your supply. But obviously so can a baby not being able to latch on one side. So... your decision. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, and you could definitely pump or even hand express (may be easier!) to soften it up for him to latch that side.

I'm obviously not well-versed in oversupply. "Oversupply" sounds almost like a good thing but has it's own set of problems for sure so isn't something you want to willingly create by increasing demand _too_ much. So, I'd be wary of expressing a huge amount of milk before latching him, but I don't see much harm in just enough to soften for him to latch. Maybe something you do today and ask your group about tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

I think i read somewhere about someone bf'ing like that on the breastfeeding forum is that cluster feeding?? 

Maybe i should buy a sheild for my nipples and see if she takes the boob that way lol i tried early and she just cried out she suck for all of 2-3secs lol and pulled away she arches her back and pulling away but sometimes when its feed time or wakes fro a sleep she turns her head into the boob i never tried her on the boob at those points but maybe i should have :S. ill wait until she is awake and try again. ive pumped just over 5oz so far today im ready to go again lol but on manual as ryan is now home ill use electric one in bed later and try and wake between 1-4am as i heard well read this is when your at your peak lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Cherrybump: That's great that you're looking into some help with BF!! I think once you get the hang of it it'll be great for both of you. Good work and keep at it!! Glad to hear that Paige is doing well and gaining weight. :thumbup:

LittleSpy: Happy Due Date!! Hopefully that baby gets a move on now! I'm pretty convinced I'm going to be overdue as well... and by that time EVERYONE else will have had their LO's. My April baby might end up a May baby. :wacko:

Steph: Sorry to hear you're having some troubles with soreness, but way to go for sticking to the BF!! My SIL gave me some of that Lanolin stuff to use as well, but she also gave me these compresses that they make which you can cool off to help with nipple soreness. She swore by them! Maybe you could look into sending Rob out for some of those? https://www.lansinoh.com/products/soothies-by-lansinoh-gel-pads

AFM, I woke up this morning to discover that Spring ran away and Winter had returned. We got a fair bit of snow overnight and it's sadly stuck around. It was 14 degrees on Monday!! Sigh. I hope my boots will still fit my swollen feet. :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

Cherrybump said:


> I think i read somewhere about someone bf'ing like that on the breastfeeding forum is that cluster feeding??
> 
> Maybe i should buy a sheild for my nipples and see if she takes the boob that way lol i tried early and she just cried out she suck for all of 2-3secs lol and pulled away she arches her back and pulling away but sometimes when its feed time or wakes fro a sleep she turns her head into the boob i never tried her on the boob at those points but maybe i should have :S. ill wait until she is awake and try again. ive pumped just over 5oz so far today im ready to go again lol but on manual as ryan is now home ill use electric one in bed later and try and wake between 1-4am as i heard well read this is when your at your peak lol

Have you tried bottle feeding her so that it's not instant gratification? She's frustrated at your boob because it doesn't start spewing milk as soon as she sucks like the bottle. :winkwink: Here's an article on "how to bottle feed a breastfed baby" -- https://www.lowmilksupply.org/bottlefeeding.pdf Dee Kassing (the author) is an IBCLC & is quite knowledgeable about low supply (she's kind enough to volunteer online consulting services to the facebook IGT/low milk supply group I linked a few days ago).

Bottle feeding this way plus using a nipple shield may very well work to end her nursing strike! So much easier to nurse than pump, I swear (for me at least)!
And you're totally right -- prolactin levels are usually higher at night, so milk production is a little higher!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies, ill read that link just now. think i have like 2-3 pages open on breastfeeding lol even been on the breastfeeding page on here lol. Ill look into how much those sheils cost also. 

Ive tired expressing some milk before putting her on aswell which makes her latch for the spilt second lol 

Fingers crossed i can get it done lol


Good luck Kealz seen the post on facebook dunno if it was mention here lol that her waters went.. I think it was kealz lol xxxxx


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> It's my due date! :happydance: My little false alarm lasted until 6am. :dohh: 3 hours and then nothing! Maybe I'm dilated to about 6 now. :haha:
> 
> I just want to thank kirstabelle for taking being "overdue" in stride right now. Everyone else seems to be popping a little early and I'm sure I'd be having a pity party for one if it weren't for you. :flower:

Thanks Little Spy :hugs: That cheered me up, I am definitely trying to take it in stride! Although today it hasn't been working so well. I was just feeling pretty down after my MW appt and the scan. Scan is fine, she is perfectly happy where she is, plenty of fluid and everything... which I basically knew was going to be the case based on her enthusiasm for punching and poking my bladder and cervix non-stop for the last two days :haha: Discussed induction possibilities with MW and she is going to schedule it for Wednesday but I am already regretting agreeing to it and think I am going to call her back and make the appt to see an OB on Tuesday after my non-stress test. And then I'll decide for sure whether to do the induction or just keep chugging along. I just won't be bullied into it if everything is fine :shrug: I am however sure that I am booking myself in for Sunday, Monday, Tuesday acupuncture as a last ditch "get out" strategy :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph sounds like you and Grayson are going to be champion BF'ers! The LC who taught the class I went to also recommended those gel pads Ready to Mum just posted so there must be something to those, I would def be sending your OH out for them! I'm sure your group tomorrow will have loads of advice for you and that will be really helpful. I am about halfway through The Womanly Art of Breast Feeding and a number of the things you asked about are answered in there. I had wondered whether getting that book was going to be worth it but it is written in a question and answer format and divided by baby's age so it seems like it will be a good "middle of the night what the hell am I doing" resource as you really don't have to read the whole thing and can just get relevant info out of it as needed. As I imagine you might not have a lot of reading time on your hands right now :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up but I hope all is well with each of you- and your babies whether they are here or not!

Thought I'd share a few details about Isabelle's birth with you- some good and some not so great!

Tuesday we went for induction and I was 1cm dilated and high and firm. I got my pessary and by about 7pm I was having regular 'tightenings' which were about 2mins apart and lasting 40secs. Had a bath and they eased off so I got a little sleep. Wednesday morning we were moved to delivery so I could be started on a drip. Check said I was less than 2cm and still high and firm :cry: so they started my drip, and after some discussion they also ruptured my waters at around 10am. By 12 I was having regular contractions that were bad enough that at 1pm I started on gas and air (flipping heck that stuff is strong!) it only helped a certain amount though and I was gagging for my next cervix check at 2.30pm- if I was 3cm I could have an epidural, if I was 4cm I could have remifentinal (which is like pethadine but wears off after 2mins) I was 4cm so opted for remi, and good god it was amazing!!!!! Just totally sent me to sleep during each contraction and then between each I was normal(ish!) checked again at 4pm as I started to feel the urge to push and in that 1.5hr I had gone the whole way to 10cm!! So I started some pushing but not much happened. I kept going but Izzy's heart rate started to drop so in a flash the room filled with drs, neonatal nurses and more midwives. Decision was taken that I needed episiotomy and she needed ventouse to get out. Most scary time of my life as Simon and I were just so confused about what was happening, and I was terrified as before that it had all gone so smoothly. Drs were excellent though and we got her out at 5.54pm. She had some oxygen and I literally collapsed. I was just lying on the bed totally out of it as I lost quite a bit of blood. Delivered placenta etc but was still totally out of it, and only starts ed to come round when she was eventually given to me after 45mins (Simon had her before that) I was stitched up and eventually felt much better. 

Or so I thought! At about 8.30pm the midwife took me to the shower, where I promptly passed out in a pool of water mingled with my own blood :sick: then after 5 mins they managed to get me up, and I fainted again and came round in recovery position vomiting. Two more attempts to get me up failed and ended up with me passing out again until four midwives eventually basically threw me onto the bed. 

Turns out my iron is so low I need a transfusion- which I've been having all day, and that's why. So i can't get out of bed myself- have to get help everytime I need to pee, can't get up to get Isabelle from her cot it get any of my things so its been tough going when Simon hasn't been able to be here. 

Overall she is doing perfectly though and feeing like a champ! She's super greedy! But I'm happy with that as I have to start more antibiotics which may not be suitable for breast feeding so trying to get as much into her as possible now just in case we end up having to stop. 

She is currently asleep on my chest as good as gold! Long may it last! Love to all!


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww DoggyLover what a time you had! :hugs: I'm sure on top of the iron issues you would have been so exhausted from your induction saga and what not, you poor thing. She _really_ didn't want to come out!! The passing out sounds so frightening. So glad that you and Izzy are in safe hands and everyone is taking such good care of you both! Hope once you get your transfusion and antibiotics you have a super speedy recovery!! Thinking of you! And most importantly- good job Mama, your beautiful girl is here!! 

....And PS told you eating all that cake made her a girl :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Haha kirstabelle her chubby cheeks do let everyone know how much cake and chocolate I have been eating :rofl:

Now lets talk about how we are getting your lady out of there!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Thanks for posting with a full update! I'm so sorry that you've had such a rough go getting Izzy out!! (I don't know if you plan to use that nickname or not... but when DH and I wanted to use Isobelle we were planning on Izzy...) Try and rest up as much as you can and hopefully your levels will stabilize quickly!! :hugs: Your in good hands so that's reassuring at least. And most importantly, well done mama!! Your LO is here safe and sound and the cuddling fest can begin!

AFM, apparently the new boots I bought a few months ago to accomodate my swollen/enlarged feet apparently no longer fit. My feet are too fat for the fat boots. :dohh: Thankfully I don't think the snow is going to stay around for too long as there's not much on the ground. Of course I could wake up tomorrow to a foot of it or something... so who knows!

I decided to try having a nice spicy curry for dinner tonight in hopes that it might start things moving along a bit. But I eat spicy food a lot, so other than being delicious, I'm not sure it'll do much. :haha: I have my Dr. appointment tomorrow morning, and I'm hoping that I've started dialating now... but I know that even if I have it could be weeks still!


----------



## kirstabelle

doggylover said:


> Haha kirstabelle her chubby cheeks do let everyone know how much cake and chocolate I have been eating :rofl:
> 
> Now lets talk about how we are getting your lady out of there!!!

Awwwwww! Can't wait to see her little chipmunk cheeks. My LO had some crazy chipmunk cheeks on her 34 week scan, so I can only imagine what they are like now!

As for getting her out... I have decide to just take my midwife's advice and "stop thinking about it so much" :haha: So tonight when she was dishing me out a pelvic beating I decided to do the opposite of what I would normally do (see it as a sign of impending labor and bounce on the ball and do 40 pelvic tilts) and I went and had a bath instead. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, I've also been trying the conscious effort to not think about it approach (secretly hoping that will bring on labor, of course! :rofl:). Nope.

Now I'm hoping the low front coming through tonight brings low enough barometric pressure with it to break my water or start labor. :rofl: Hopeless.

And I'll be eating something with jalapenos tonight, hopefully. Tomorrow I may have to splurge on a Thai green curry or something. I don't know if my nips can take much more pumping or stimulation. I don't want to have nipple trauma before the baby is even born. :haha: I'd LOVE to go tonight because my favorite OB is on call! Please, Violet! Her next on-call shift after this one is next Friday, I think, so I guess I'll schedule induction for then if she doesn't come before. :nope:


----------



## kirstabelle

LittleSpy said:


> I'd LOVE to go tonight because my favorite OB is on call! Please, Violet! Her next on-call shift after this one is next Friday, I think, so I guess I'll schedule induction for then if she doesn't come before. :nope:

I think at this point I'd accept just about anyone who was sober and owned a catchers mitt :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Men!!

DH just farted in my chair, and then offered to get up and let me sit there. And it smells soooo bad, but it's so hard to get back up so I'm just sitting in the smelly chair sulking. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, Kirstabelle! 

I definitely had that same thought with my first, though, and ended up scheduling my induction with my least favorite OB figuring it didn't really matter that much. Turned out I felt very much like punching her in the face several times during labor, especially when she straight up lied about breaking my water not putting me on a clock. I didn't want her to break it. She just cut me off and said, "No, that's a myth!" Um, BS! Luckily I didn't have to find out, but I _know_ they would have used that as a reason for a c-section of my labor had been longer than they wanted. She did end up breaking my water even though it wasn't really what I wanted. And contractions sucked a whole lot more after that.

Give me a week, though (or actually, please don't!), and I won't care at all who's there. Luckily, in a week, it'll be my favorite OB on call again. :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

OMG ready I just laughed at the 'smelly chair' and startled LO while she's nursing - and got my nip chomped! Thank god she's all gums LOL!


----------



## LittleSpy

:rofl: Readytomom!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol readytomum are our oh's related?? 
sweetpea I am nursing too and got extra suction for laughing! These babies are cruel masters of the boob!


----------



## Steph82

Omg ALL GUMS :rofl:!
I totally felt for both of you on that. Rob always tries to get Grayson's attention when I'm nursing, and Grayson will jerk to look... Whilst my nipple is still in his mouth :shock:

Thank you ladies for all the advice. I actually have those gel pads here but was hesistant to use them, because you have to rise your nipple before feeding.. And well considering that Grayson is marathon feeding right now, it seems like so much work. I've just been dousing my nipples with the lanisol cream all day. 

Kristabelle, don't let them talk you into anything you are not comfortable with!!!! I think your little lady is just waiting for the weekend. Hopefully the same is true for you LittleSpy


----------



## dan-o

Pmsl after reading this last page :haha: hilarious!!!

Steph, hang in there hun, it will get so much easier as he learns to latch better, I promise! I'm right there with you in blister territory right now, my horrible engorgement is making Vins latch a bit shallow at the mo, but I'm confident this will resolve once my footballs soften up a bit! At the moment they are still bigger than his head lol!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im also having latching issues and this is my third! You would habe thought I would have it down by now haha.. Ben doesnt open his mouth enough. I found if I pinch the nipple as hes taking it in I can get more in his mouth and it doesn't hurt as bad... There is a bfing group up the road today I might pop in and see what occurs there..


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies you have no idea how good it is to come on and see that you are having issues bf as well! My only issue is that Isabelle just wants to suck non stop and I am already so sore! It started off just hurting when she latched and then eased but because she's been on there non stop (and I mean nonstop! Every hour-hour and a half for at least 30 mins!) I'm just so sore! Have also been dousing myself in lanolin (top tip- also great for the lips! Super moisturise!) but ouch! Midwife said her latch is fine, but half the time she just lies there with the nipple in her mouth! She's a scallywag! But lots of poopy nappies so she is getting plenty! 

Have to go home and reread my womanly art of bf to see what I can do to help!


----------



## doggylover

Also.....

Kealz sent more details about James arrival last night!! 

Hey just a quick update, James Denis Stephen Titchner born 7.25pm weighing 7lb 1oz! It happened very quickly, I went from 2-3 cms dilated to pushing with in 25mins!!! He is ok just a lil bit cold and low blood sugars! :) x

Can't believe how quickly she went! Love to the whole family Kealz! Congrats!

(candy can you give me Bensons vitals for the front page? Just weight and date as I can't find them in my sleep deprived state :haha:)


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies another update from poor Kealz:

Update;
James is not doing very well, his glucose level is low and they said his breathing is not right, and they are concerned so have taken him down to intensive care unit! I haven't been able to see him yet and no body has given me any details. So I'm stuck in a ward with all these happy women and their babies... And mine is in intensive care... Will keep you posted as I know more! 

Thinking of you lady xxx


----------



## lily28

Thinking of Kealz and baby James! Hugs!!!!

And today I wake up with the swollen ankles ... bleeehhhh


----------



## Maria1234

Thinking of Kealz and baby James and hoping he will be back up to the ward with his mummy soon xx


----------



## Maria1234

Well I'm 38wks today and last night I had tightening and period like cramps coming every 10 mins for about an hour, really thought something was happening but then they stopped!!! 
Need to stop getting my hopes up especially as he's a boy so will prob go overdue ha ha xxx


----------



## nimbec

Steph I had exactly this and the midwiffes where a life saver told me that when he falls asleep te first time wake him up - by changing nappy, or stripping him to his nappy, put him on a mat on floor on his own, step outside into cold! Believe me they all work a treat and means you can carry on feeding and ten they do go to sleep after. Also I use lanolin cream it's brill!! My routine with Harrison is now feed until he is comatosed then wind for a minute then chane nappy - usually results in screaming then feed again. 

My nipples where literally cracked until I did this :) also make sure they have lots of boob in mouth not just the end of your nipple. I was honestly ready to jack it & bottle feed until I did this its a breath of fresh air lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover, Ben was 7lb10 and born at 9.02am :) xxx are you feeling better today?

Thinking of Kealz today and little James and hope after he has some care he'll be absolutely fine xx

I got a call today from a breastfeeding specialist she told me that because my labour was only 57 minutes long, Ben come too fast round the ''S'' bend and that could have caused some tension build up in his shoulders and jaw, she wants to meet me at 1 to see if he will benefit from some physio. 

Day 4 of having Ben and guess where we had to go... to the solicitor.. yay.. endless fun! I liked showing him off to her though. He made a few ladies there a bit broody. 

I was hoping to take him for a walk today but it's raining :(


----------



## nimbec

Poor kealz hope he gets better soon. I left my number on Facebook page - doggy could you text it to her incase he wants to chat as I can totally relate to what she is going through and it's a very lonely time. Sending you a big hug kealz! 

Doggy how are u getting on? 

Lily I ha those too - elevate your legs and hopefully they will go and I hope it's nothing more sinister. 

Kristabel I'm sure it won't be long now - I hope! 

Gosh ladies how time has flow - Harrison is 5 weeks old this Sunday ...mad cant believe how time has flown! 

Any suggestions on tiny sleep bags for me - the 0-6 ones are massive and he doesn't weigh enough but he's ready for his cot ...I could use blankets but paranoid ftm he is so tiny in there even foot to bottom that I worry he would get sideways an under then! He also doesn't like being swaddled he's like hoodinie propper escape artist lol! 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Bitsysarah

Babies babies everywhere......congratulations everyone. I am back in the hospital today for a bp check...if high they are going to induce...although that means nothing it was high on Monday with protein in my urine..led me to believe they were keeping me in after being their all day... They sent me home with same plan I have had for weeks monitor, monitor, monitor.

I think I am ready for babmino now, plus my sister is moving back to Spain on Sunday..I would love her to meet him before she goes.....

Will keep you updated? 

By the way..anyone take dummy's to the hospital....or will I be frowned upon, unfortunately I will not be breast feeding.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Sarah hope all goes well at hospital would be great if they induced all things being considered! I didn't take but they actually gave Harrison one while he was in scbu so I guess it would be absolutely fine. In any case it's your baby so you can do what u like - people will always have an opinion grrr! Oooh and I found the MAM dummies the best they are small so recommended for newborns.

Candy yuk horrid to have to go to solicitors but I agree a good way to show him off! What happened with your pram in the end? Did I miss the comment?


----------



## nimbec

Just looked at the front page Blimey team blue need to do some catching up lol! Anyone close??!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Huge hugs to Kealz and James I hope he comes around quickly and he is in your arms soon!

DL - LO took about 40 mins to nurse every 1-1 1/2 hrs for the first week, then 35-40 mins to nurse about every 2 hours until 4 weeks. Now she is stretching to 3 hours during the day and a bit more at night and take about 25-30 mins. Around 7-11pm she still occasionally cluster feeds and there were a few days mixed in there that she was literally on the boob ALL DAY. Would be off for maybe 15 mins at a time argh! However all that feeding is great for building your supply. 

I would def keep up with the lanolin! Also sometimes switching nursing positions can help take pressure off the sore parts of your nipple - try football hold or sidelying rather than cradle hold all the time and it may help! Also as I'm sure you know already! - always check she's latched correctly - your nipple should be pointed upwards until it's in her mouth to get the most boob in there. You'll know her latch was wonky if when she comes off your nip looks 'lipsticked' - like when you get a new tube of lipstick and it's shaped at an angle iykwim!


----------



## Cherrybump

I took a dummy to hospital bitsarah. I ask about it aswell and they said it was ok. Just because paige loved eating her fingers and still does lol we dont always give her it though some times she spits it out lol. 

Sarah i hope your feeling ok today. Ive been keeping tabs on facebook lol I was like that my first day after the section. Couldnt move at all couldnt pick paige up had to keep pressing the button to feed her to get someone to change her. All i wanted to do was be able to do things for myself grr lol and i thought the partners where aloud to stay with you :( wrong. It was 4.30 and ryans mum had left with my mum no one told us that he'd have to leave either. he had to ring his mum whom was back at our bit which was an hour away from the hospital.. i didnt except to be in a room with 3 other ladies either lol always thought you'd be in your own room :S.. 

All thoughts to kealz. hope little one is doing ok to. 

AFM: I got those nipple shield things from my sister i tired it earlier with paige it went pretty well until the dam thing push in and she couldnt stuck she was on teh boob for about a min if even that. thats the longest since being in hospital. Also pump like 6 oz of milk so far today lol ive already got 2 breast milk in bottles in the fridge good thing they last 5 days eh. pop today lot into a milk bag thing. 

My turn to watch paige tonight although ryan didnt wake up to her crying at 4.20 this morning no that was me running through to the living room (ryan paige is crying) he's in a total deep sleep 'sighs' well at least my mother instincts have kick in eh. xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Nimbec i was thinking that the other day lol rememeber those poll threads when we found out what we were meant to be having lol it was more boys than girls funny how its turned around to more girls than boys eh lol


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea the lipstick thing is definitely a problem. I am trying to make sure that I kind of roll the nipple in so that it is in the right place, but she's soooo wiggly and her mouth is so small I just can't seem to get it right! Any tips to help?
And thanks for the other info, its good to know that this is totally normal. Have tried a few other positions, am still looking for the perfect one for us! Also, is it normal for her to suck and then stop...then suck and stop on and on? I'm blowing on her, tickling her etc, but I'm wondering if she's just lazy?! Or if that's too harsh a judgement of a two day old :haha: all this sucking being good for my supply is what's getting me thru! 

Thanks everyone for asking how I am :) I'm feeling so much better today- I've been able to get up and walk about on my own, which has made me realise how stiff I am, and how much this episiotomy and stitches make it feel like I've been repeatedly kicked in the foo!!! So I'm a slow mover ATM!
Just waiting on the results of my latest bloods and hopefully we get to go home today! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cherrybump

Just wanted to share this bit of news i just seen on the telly. I cant believe someone would do this. i just hope they find the mother of the little girl.. this is were i live near by to and the little girl is in the hospital i was in.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-22110569


----------



## kirstabelle

Congrats to Kealz and I hope James is out of the NICU very quickly and back on the happy ward with Mama :hugs:

Wow super quick labors for Candy and Kealz! Can I request one of those?? :-k

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! While I am not loving any of the options I am looking at right now for next week (induction or waiting it out past 42 weeks) I am reassured that one of the options is NOT be pregnant forever! Yep Little Spy, 1 week past is where I'm at now and I think that's why I no longer care which MW is there when I get to the hospital. As long as they can catch :haha: Made an appt to talk to an OB after all on Wednesday and then still going to schedule the induction for Thursday so that if we decide not to go over then we don't have to wait for a spot or anything. So she still has 5 days plus today to get her act together and get out!

Sounds like your pumping is paying off Cherrybump and I'm sure your efforts to get her back on the boob will be eventually as well! 

Off to the chiropractor for me. Good thing this is covered by insurance since my hips are def getting worse as my never-ending pregnancy continues. We tried to do just one appt the other week instead of two and my whole pelvis seized up and I could barely walk! I felt reeeeeeally pregnant that day :nope:

Glad you are feeling better DL!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and Nimbec I meant to say on the small sleep sack thing, I don't know if you have them in the UK but there is a brand here, Woombie it is called that come in a preemie size. I have a newborn one and it is very small. They are snugger than the normal sleeping bags and zippered swaddler things so might get Harrison through his teeny phase. 

https://www.amazon.com/The-Woombie-Organic-Buttercup-Preemie/dp/B00422MNYI


----------



## ukgirl23

DL Ben was born on the 9th hun, you put 8th on the front page xxloving all the babies listed! I'm so happy that you are feeling better today and up and about.. I hope they let you go home today xx 

I'm back from the breastfeeding clinic... Benson has a small tongue tie!! He needs a small snip at the back of his mouth to correct it. Thats why latching has been so difficult plus he gets tired quick which is why he's feeding so much. 

Kristabelle fast labours aren't great hun, my body was in shock after for a while and I can't process what happened properly still, take a nice slow progressive labour if you can. 

Sarah if you breast feed they dont like you taking dummies but you are mum you do what you think is best hun. I hope your BP is nice and low and today and proteins are gone, mine went from plus 1 protein to plus 3 very quickly and bps of over 140/95 that was when they took the decision to induce me. I hope you can hold on even if you are tired because being induced is difficult x 

Nimbec.. I can't believe Harrison is almost 5 weeks already!! WOW! If you buy a 0-6 sized sleep bag can you tuck the extra under his legs? Or tie to the crib bars?


----------



## ooSweetPea

The start stop start stop thing is pretty normal - you just want to make sure you are hearing swallowing noises when she is sucking. It's pretty normal for them to take little breaks especially when they are tiny. Also sometimes (not sure if your milk is coming in yet) they will clamp down if the flow is too fast for them to give themselves a chance to breathe before feeding again. 

With the latch, if baby isn't opening wide keep persisting til she does by touching your nipple to her lips, and then bring baby to you as quickly as possible, do not lean into baby. You want her bottom lip on first and then quickly roll the rest in - it's ok to see areola above baby's top lip but there should be very little areola visible below her bottom lip/chin. The chin should be resting against the breast or even pushing into it. Bottom and top lips should both be flanged outwards - sometimes if they aren't you can correct it by gently flipping them outwards with your finger, but sometimes they are just latched on too shallow and you have to take them off and relatch. Always make sure to break the suction before taking them off the breast (I just slide my pinky finger into the corner of their mouth) so you aren't making sore nips worse. Try to catch hunger cues before she's fussy as the 'fussy wiggle' can make latching on difficult! You really just want to make sure to get that wiiiide open mouth before attempting to latch! If you peek in her mouth you should be able to see her tongue along her bottom lip and also putting baby belly to belly in cradle hold is suggested. I have Scarlett slightly leaned back along my arm with her head turned a bit as my big boobs would smother her otherwise haha!

Here's a little diagram that helped me alot, and a pic featuring Scarlett to show the flanged lips. Ignore the nip hickey - fell asleep nursing and woke to PAIN as she tried to relatch and missed the mark LOL! She was pretty tiny in that pic and I have huge boobs so areola position isn't the greatest example. Next pic shows good position to areola but bottom flange view is covered by my big jug so there you have it hah! The pics are about 3 weeks apart - obviously I really like that sleeper lol! It has rhinos for footings what can I say? Hehehe.
 



Attached Files:







5BECBE07-D7F7-4C5A-91BF-2510182FB451-17239-00001BCE402FD9A2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









71C88F35-C810-4A90-BFBF-8B2ABB3B6915-17239-00001BDA53B368FE.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









29478B62-5A0E-4381-8D81-5AE19BC61EB1-17239-00001BDD5F01037E.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cherrybump

I tried that nipple to nose things to get her mouth to open lol and sometimes doesnt work. I'll keep trying anyways. Im using the nipple shield that my sister gave me now as i found she latches longer but i hate how if she sucks little to hard the thing folds in on its self :( i think the shield it a little big aswell lol but oh wells ill keep going and ill up my pumping more to. need to do one now as she has just fed. trying to keep it going with when she feeds lol even if im not getting much out xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Kristabel I will have alook! :) I hope you get your bubs soon and a nice labour!! 

Candy it's the head hole that's too big so he could slide inside the bag bless him. Hopefully he will be much better on they have snipped him bless him. Poor little guy. 


Doggylover I'm so pleased you are feeling a bit better but remember not to overdo it (I did and seriously paid for it after!) 

Sweetpea that's a brilliant explanation and super pics! How often is scarlet feeding now? She looks gorgeous and a real pro at bf :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well! 

Doggylover: glad you're on the mend and feeling more like yourself, fingers crossed they let you go home today!! Being back in your own home will certainly help.

sweetpea: That is a cute sleeper! lol Thanks for the tips and pics to help explain what you mean. I've obviously never tried BF'ing before since I'm still waiting for LO to show up, but I appreciate all the tips and tricks that are being shared and I'm trying to store them away in my mind for when I need them!

ukgirl: hopefully after Ben gets his little snip he'll be a champion BFer!! Loving the pics you put up on FB, he's so adorable. 

AFM, Doctor's appointment today was pretty pointless. She didn't even do a cervical check, which I think is weird, because the Dr I had LAST week did... Oh well. We talked a little bit about induction if I end up going over my due date, and I asked if they did sweeps here to help prevent that. She said at my next appointment (39 weeks) if my cervix is dialated she'll do a sweep then to see if gets things moving. So another week to wait and twiddle my thumbs waiting for something to happen....:coffee:


----------



## Steph82

ooSweetPea said:


> Huge hugs to Kealz and James I hope he comes around quickly and he is in your arms soon!
> 
> DL - LO took about 40 mins to nurse every 1-1 1/2 hrs for the first week, then 35-40 mins to nurse about every 2 hours until 4 weeks. Now she is stretching to 3 hours during the day and a bit more at night and take about 25-30 mins. Around 7-11pm she still occasionally cluster feeds and there were a few days mixed in there that she was literally on the boob ALL DAY. Would be off for maybe 15 mins at a time argh! However all that feeding is great for building your supply.
> 
> I would def keep up with the lanolin! Also sometimes switching nursing positions can help take pressure off the sore parts of your nipple - try football hold or sidelying rather than cradle hold all the time and it may help! Also as I'm sure you know already! - always check she's latched correctly - your nipple should be pointed upwards until it's in her mouth to get the most boob in there. You'll know her latch was wonky if when she comes off your nip looks 'lipsticked' - like when you get a new tube of lipstick and it's shaped at an angle iykwim!

:rofl: at lipsticked!! What a great way to describe it!
So glad to hear that this seems to be normal. We are currently marathon feeding over here as well. This kid wants a nipple in his mouth at all times.. And passies just don't do it for him!

FYI, update on the gel pads you girls recommended:

I started them this morning and OMG!!! What a difference already!!!!:thumbup:
And not as messy as the cream!


----------



## kirstabelle

So glad the gel things worked for you Steph! The LC at the hospital was all about them as if they were some sort of essential item. Good to know they were worth getting! :thumbup:


----------



## Maria1234

So went to see the mw today and all is perfect .. Don't need to be seen for another two weeks but says I will prob have had baby by then, I am 1/5 engaged so that combined with the cramps I had last night is all a good sign and baby could be here any time... Yeah so happy that I'm at the home stretch .. Hope all bumps and new baby's and mums are well xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Oooh I've missed the gel pads - what r they & where can I get them.... Thanks girls! 

Maria yay fx Lo arrives ASAP!


----------



## kirstabelle

nimbec said:


> Oooh I've missed the gel pads - what r they & where can I get them.... Thanks girls!
> 
> Maria yay fx Lo arrives ASAP!

https://www.amazon.com/Soothies-Gel-Pads-2-Count/dp/B002KGHUL4

These are the gel pads Nimbec. I assume you can get them in th UK as you have Lansinoh things right?


----------



## Cherrybump

what are the gel pads things are they the nipple shields? lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh never mind i just clicked that link lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nimbec she still feeds 10/12+ times per day bc she clusters in the evening most days and gets a few extra feeds in then :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Thinking of Kealz and James! I bet he'll be in your arms in no time, Kealz. :flower:

I'm rapidly convincing myself I'll be pregnant forever. I ate jalapenos and hot sauce until my whole face was on fire last night. All it did was wake me up at 5am with a tummy ache. :dohh:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Littlespy. With all this walking around dilated to a 4 (or even more now!) you should have a fast labor in the least - you're almost halfway there lady!


----------



## nimbec

Eek Littlespy that's not good :( I can't believe you are so dilated without being in labour - fx that you have a swift labour and delivery...surly it can't be long now!


----------



## ukgirl23

hmmm im off to get some gel pads! Im so sore! 

nimbec have you looked online for a special smaller size? Maybe the health visitor knows a place or trick xx 

thanks readytomum Im do in love I cant stop posting pics lol. Sorry your appointment was such a disappointment xx 

Benson is a gorgeous little poo factory!! I can not believe how much comes out!! Im sure not as much is going in! lol xx


----------



## Steph82

Bwahaha candy I second that on the poo factory lmao! But let me add projectile sharts to that :rofl:


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Thinking of Kealz and James! I bet he'll be in your arms in no time, Kealz. :flower:
> 
> I'm rapidly convincing myself I'll be pregnant forever. I ate jalapenos and hot sauce until my whole face was on fire last night. All it did was wake me up at 5am with a tummy ache. :dohh:

Get that baby out!!! Maybe start pushing now?!? Jk... Next Friday is the deadline right?


----------



## ukgirl23

projectile sharts hahahahahahahahahaha!!! omg thankfully we havent had those yet! Bens gone throuh a whole pack of nappies in 3 days! We get peed on a lot. Ben has precise aim x


----------



## Bitsysarah

Just a quick update...spent all day at the hospital bp 145/95 not the highest it has been... They tried a second sweep but cervix is closed (very soft but closed). Plan was to induce on Monday, but they are all booked up so Tuesday it is....I am back at the hospital on Sunday to get bp, and I am sure I will go through the same thing again, before the eventually let me home...it's a lot of hanging around waiting for consultants :( 

Think it's a similar experience to you ukgirl. They have increased my bp med to three times a day. I have been told that I will be getting that thing in my foof to open cervix....did any one have that? Is it painful? It could be in for 24 hrs right? did anyone have contractions/waters broke before the 24 hrs?

Ps my signature is one week too fast....I will be 39 weeks tomorrow


----------



## LittleSpy

Bitsysarah, thinking of you! I hope you don't have too much hassle on Sunday. :flower:

Steph -- I think next Friday is going to be the day. I facebooked my favorite OB to be sure she would be a the hospital that day. I also asked her when my 2nd fav OB would be on-call in case my fav is not on call an acceptable day. I'm worried she'll be on call on Wednesday and that's my late brother's birthday so I want to have a back-up plan. If she's born that day on her own, that's fine, but I really don't want to schedule an induction on my dead brother's birthday. :nope: Just like I don't want to schedule it for my husband's birthday. And I want to know what days they're on before my appointment on Tuesday because my appointment is with one of my very least favorite OBs. I want to be able to tell her a date without risking her saying "Let's just schedule it when I'm on call" and going along with it against my wishes to not hurt her feelings like I did the first time. :haha: So, whatever later date one of them is on call is when I'll schedule it.


----------



## ukgirl23

bitzysarah it sounds a lot like my situation.. my bp was 142/98 ect.. yeh they gave me the 24 hour pessary and said they would check my cervix after 24 hours and if it was favourable they would go to break my waters and if the contractions didnt pick up they would put me on the drip but my contractions started about 5 hours after having the pessary and I ended up with a 57 minute labour from full start to finish. BUT... I was already contracting before they induced me and Ive had three babies before so that could be why mine was so fast. It was painful but that was because it was so quick I had contraction on top of contraction non stop.. Hopefully yours will be more relaxed.. yay for baby coming tuesday!!! So exciting!! make sure you are ready emotionally.. I got told the same day that I was being induced and Im struggling a bit now to come to terms with it all xx


----------



## LittleSpy

My induction date options are 4/17, 4/20 (possibly, assuming L&D will let her do it on Saturday), and 4/23. Struggling with the decision.

4/17 I think is too soon and is my late brother's birthday so I'm ruling it out.
4/20 is so "four-twenty!" which totally has a ridiculous association with smoking pot in the US.
4/23 is. so. far. away. :nope: but kind of seems like what I should choose assuming my office will let me go that far over.

So... I guess 4/20 if L&D agrees and 4/23 if they don't.

Or... I have 12.5 hours to go into labor and have this baby while my favorite OB is on call at the hospital tonight. How many jumping jacks should I start with? :haha: After 8am tomorrow, it's all my least favorite OBs on call until Tuesday. So, obviously I'm going to go into labor on Sunday when my absolutely least favorite (the one who delivered Maisie) is on call. :haha:


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> My induction date options are 4/17, 4/20 (possibly, assuming L&D will let her do it on Saturday), and 4/23. Struggling with the decision.
> 
> 4/17 I think is too soon and is my late brother's birthday so I'm ruling it out.
> 4/20 is so "four-twenty!" which totally has a ridiculous association with smoking pot in the US.
> 4/23 is. so. far. away. :nope: but kind of seems like what I should choose assuming my office will let me go that far over.
> 
> So... I guess 4/20 if L&D agrees and 4/23 if they don't.
> 
> Or... I have 12.5 hours to go into labor and have this baby while my favorite OB is on call at the hospital tonight. How many jumping jacks should I start with? :haha: After 8am tomorrow, it's all my least favorite OBs on call until Tuesday. So, obviously I'm going to go into labor on Sunday when my absolutely least favorite (the one who delivered Maisie) is on call. :haha:

Lmao I see your dilemma...hmmm 4/20 is no good but if you get induced on 4/20, it could spill into 4/21 maybe??? 

You saw my long list of induction attempts... Jumping jack was not on it through ... But mostly because of the fear of breaking everything should me hahahahahhahaha . I will wish you some labor vibes tonight!!


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> projectile sharts hahahahahahahahahaha!!! omg thankfully we havent had those yet! Bens gone throuh a whole pack of nappies in 3 days! We get peed on a lot. Ben has precise aim x

Oh it was amazing :rofl:... Rob was in the line of fire and it barely missed him. I was laughing so hard, that I had to abandon my work station and sit on the floor!! We get peed on as well but I always block with my hand!! Too funny these kids... Ps: I never thought I would think this was funny... Now I think it's hilarious... What has happened to me ?!?


----------



## ukgirl23

its motherhood steph... a mix of being too tired to think straight and loosing your braincells in your milk... just quietly sink into blissful madness with the rest of us XD xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Yes, as soon as you become a mother, poop becomes both hilarious and wonderful (depending on situation).:haha: I remember cheering so hard for poop at times when Maisie was a tiny.

I'm pretty sure if I'm induced on 4/20, 4/20 it will be given already being dilated to 4cm. I started at 3cm with Maisie and was fully dilated by 4.30 or so. I was protesting the least out of everyone induced that day so they left me sitting up fully dilated and went to deliver all the babies before making it back right after 6. She was born 3 pushes later at 6.13pm because I had to wait about 5 minutes between when being yelled at to stop pushing and when my doctor ran in to catch her (literally). I have _serious_ birthing hips. :haha:

But I figure after 8am tomorrow, my least favorite OBs are on call for 72 hours. So... I'm totally going into labor during that stretch. No way around it. :haha: I probably don't need to worry about 4/20.


----------



## JenX

LittleSpy, if the only objection to 4/20 is the pot smoking connotation, it wouldn't be that bad, right? I mean most people wouldn't make the connection, I don't think. I have two cousins born that day and it never occurred to me. Hope you get the chance to go with a doc you like.

As for me, my little girl is being evicted a little early, on the 18th if she hasn't appeared on her own by then. Everything is fine, but she had been around the 22nd percentile at each of her growth scans for a while, then this Tuesday was only 11th. They think that due to my 'advanced maternal age' the placenta is giving up early and it is a good idea to get her out by Thursday. I'm both terrified and relieved to have a date when I know something will be happening.


----------



## kirstabelle

Awwww JenX our girls might be birthday buddies. My possible induction is currently scheduled for Thursday when I will be 42 weeks... but I might chicken out and just keep going, we'll see.

And Little Spy I thought of pot as soon as you mentioned 420 :haha: Come on Vi, give your mama a break and get out of there stat!! 

My LO has decided not to share a birthday with her daddy (why share if you don't have to right? :shrug:) but tomorrow is exactly 9 calendar months since her probable conception, so maybe she has a calendar in there and has been waiting for this :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Little Spy do you think they'll give you a cervical ripener or just put you straight on pitocin given your 4cm dilation?


----------



## LittleSpy

Straight to pitocin, I'm sure. That's what they did the first time & I was only 3cm.

My problem here is that I can't seem to settle down about it. Every time something feels a little different I think it's imminent. Tonight I'm quite crampy and my cervix almost stings. :shrug: 9 hours until my fav OB isn't on call! :haha: Tick-tock, Vi. Tick-tock.

Really undecided about 4/20 or 4/23. Fairly certain I won't make it to either... but what if I do? :dohh: I think right now I'm insanely leaning toward 4/23.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I need to have a little rant ladies... and I'm sorry it has nothing to do with pregnancy and waiting on LO's... but I am just SO ANGRY right now. :gun::grr:


So I've been waiting all week to hear about the time/location of my exam on Monday. And was finally told tonight at 7:00pm via e-mail that it wasn't happening because the professor didn't get his bloody act together to set up the exam committee. I've been screwed over on BOTH the exams I was hoping to write this semester now, by the same person, and instead will be writing NONE. What a waste of time and money and energy this entire school year has been. I have nothing accomplished to show for it, I'm going to have to ask for a second extension to complete my comps, and I'll probably have to shorten my mat leave time too to return in September instead of January now. BAAAAAAH! I'm SO angry I don't even know what to with myself.

Well LO, apparently my mat leave from school starts now... so feel free to make your entrance as soon as possible!! :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Bitsy, sorry to hear your BP is playing up. I had exactly the same with my first, but they induced me right away as mine was over the cut off. The pessary set me off into labour without the need to break my waters or have a drip, seems to happen quite often! Had a straight forward birth too!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh readytomum I dont know much about the school system there but Im sorry to hear they have messed you about so much! you would think they would have tried to make things easier for you given your situation....nwhat a hunch of fat cows! xx


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl I had pretty much the same thing happen, although mine was an hour or two longer! It seemed like one minute I was at my 40w MW appt, next minute I was holding my baby after a fast n furious forced eviction lol! I remember crying my eyes out when the pessary was in as it seemed too soon ( bit irrational I know as I was 40w) also I kept getting told I wasn't in labour blah blah lol! 
My cure for the feelings of missing being pregnant, and my labour being a bit like a runaway train, was to experience it again. We commenced TTC as soon as my AF came back! In fact we'd have a much smaller age gap if my first pregnancy after Sidney had stuck! ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

oh dan-o I could not do it again.. it is really hard to come to terms with suddenly not being pregnant Im going to write a thankyou card to my midwife who followed me down to delivery from the ward.. she was the one who cut thr cord and took him to resuss. I think it might help me accept it and put it to bed.


----------



## dan-o

Aww bless you, hope that shell shocked feeling passes soon hun :hugs: just keep looking at that beautiful boy of yours :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Serious feeding frenzy going on here today! Out of the last 4 hours Vin has spent 3 of them attatched to a boob! Think he's making up for lost time, as this is out first day home with no visitors, I'm going to stay in all day and just let him feed all he wants!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol Ive not had Paige poo like that yet but twice this little monkey wait until ive got her nappy off and cleaning her bum before deciding 'Hey why don't i give mum a quite pee to' She did a little dribble then a full on blow pee :( i had to pick her up quick and grab her dirty clothes to cover her little bits down there lol but it took me an another hour or so to clean all the mess up cause she wouldnt go back to sleep lol she fits her sleep alot takes an hour at the least to get her back down :(.. Yesterday she woke every 3 hours and took hour or more to go back down. 

Mum also bought me more aptamil since china is buying in bulk :( but she got us the comfort one instead of the normal one. Ryan is moaning saying that you need to ask the midwife or a pro before giving her it but ive seen other girls mention using comfort on there lo's.. Must be ok to use otherwise my mum wouldnt be getting it for me lol its the colic and constipated one lol..

Oh wells ill try her on it anyways. still pumping like a mad cow not had to balls to try her again on the boob thing im to comfy now with the bottle its much easier to grab that trying to fight with a little baby to get on the nipple lol I read on a site it takes some mums up to a hour just to get baby latch properly and i was like i couldnt handle that because she screams with a high pitch cry lol.. 

Daddy night tonight :) xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

ukgirl23 said:


> oh dan-o I could not do it again.. it is really hard to come to terms with suddenly not being pregnant Im going to write a thankyou card to my midwife who followed me down to delivery from the ward.. she was the one who cut thr cord and took him to resuss. I think it might help me accept it and put it to bed.


Im doing this also but im waiting for my bounty piks to come through so i can give her one of those thank you cards with a picture of paige lol. They should be here this coming week i hope. I really wanted to see my midwife after i had paige but not one of the midwives that came to see me was her :( was gutted like.. 


Ohhh god my boob hurt :( how much pumping do you really have to pump a day lol im such a cow now. milking myself like crazy..


----------



## nimbec

Dano feel free to rant away that's what we are here for!! Hugs to you! 

Cherry Blimey I can't pump it killed me in hospital it shredded my nipples :( I totes take my hat off to you!! Harrison now latches either instantly or within a few mins if he's being fussy. He used to takes ages too but luckily I had amazing midwiffes who helped me. 

Candy I think that's a lovely idea x


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks nimbec i wish they helped me more lol would be nice to bf instead of pumping lol im going to have to be one of those exclusive pumping ladies lol


----------



## JenX

Kirstabelle, hope we end up as birthday buddies! I can't imagine going past 42 weeks!

ReadytoMum, sorry about your exams. I'm going through some similar crap at work where people are dragging their feet in getting stuff to me but still expect me to produce their documents before I go on leave. Now with my induction scheduled for Thursday, it just isn't going to happen! They've known for months that this day was coming, and I always said "yes, April 23rd is my due date, but she could come before that" and they blew it off. Men! They're going to be pretty pissed when I tell them on Monday!


----------



## Cherrybump

My lo is been a bit off today :( only sleeping 2-3 hours instead of 4 like normal. she has a wee rash earlier but i think that was due to being to hot or this coco oil :S since that was all that i use on her skin. she's been in a weird mood all day drinking loads more to . when you try and put her to sleep she's being mega fuss tossing her head here and there :( she was on her tummy early on my chest then ryan put her in the basket for a bit like that to. 

She's now half on her tummy with her head on my chest only just fallen asleep. She's still pretty warm and drank 4oz plus another 1oz almost from another bottle :S. I dont wanna put her in the basket incase she wakes up... hope she's ok and its just a random day lol they rash has gone that she had to which is good. 

she has some reflex's like.... oh boob well its ryans turn to night is all i can say lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls! It seems like ages since I have had a moment to post or even have a moment of quiet long enough to get on here. 

Emmaleigh was doing so good BF and then all of the sudden started freaking out screaming and crying and wouldn't latch on after they became engorged. So now we are using the nipple shield to get her back on. Some nights are easier than others but Allen has seemed more afraid of her and doesn't help much with her at all. His mom came and stayed the week with us and I honestly don't know if I can handle it all without her. She has been a godsend. 

Any how sorry to have a onesided post I didn't get much time to read back. Hopefully I will get more time to get on here after Emmaleigh's schedule starts to regulate.


----------



## doggylover

Evening! 
I read lots earlier, then fell asleep lol, and have probably missed loads, but THANK YOU to whoever put that link for the soothies gel pads - just ordered some. My milk is just coming in :shock:

I'm just in a bath with tea tree oil to help the healing of my stitches...Simon had to help me in. Oh the dignity!!!! 

Last night didnt go great :nope: Isabelle didnt want to sleep anywhere but on our chests, and squealed every time she got put into her crib or chair, and t was heartbreaking. So nobody got a lot of sleep (except her as we sat on the sofa with her on our chest in shifts) so today we've been trying to get her used to some time in the crib, and we got a slumber bear to try and coax her to sleep.

Afm: my haemoglobin is still waaay down. My brother was surprised they even let me out of hospital, and although I'm feeling better, I still feel stupidly weak, which obviously is now compounded by exhaustion and hormones :haha: 
Every time I get out of bed I shiver and it takes me a few mins to be able to actually function. Luckily lots of help from in laws and parents means I can leave Isabelle with them and sneak a few mins sleep, and Simon had a good sleep on the sofa today as well. Just hoping I start to feel more normal soon. I know I'm going to be exhausted until she's about 14, I just wish I wasn't feeling so weak. Plus I'm on a huge amount of pills and injections (all bf safe :thumbup:) and want to be off them ASAP.


Sweetpea: you are a godsend with the bf advice. I had my midwife here this afternoon and she also said I'm not holding Isabelle close enough to me,mso she is sliding on and off my nipple as she sucks, so combined with your info I hope we can get a bit better with practice. (Since I wrote that earlier I've fed twice and it's still just as sore I think. My boobs are now rock hard as my milk as just appeared, and because my nipples are already sore I'm assuming it won't get easier straight away, but I'm giving it all a brave stab!!)

Steph: re crazy laughing, my family made me laugh last night when I was feeding Isabelle and her head was shaking so much that Simon said "stop, she wants milk, not butter!" Which made me laugh more, so her head shook more, and then he worried she was going to get shaken baby syndrome...

Now, let me check the status of you ladies!
Kirstabelle, has this acupuncture not poked LO out yet? What is she playing at in there?!

Cherry it's awful that you didn't get much help with your bf. I didn't either In hospital, apart from the occasional "all going ok" but the ladies who were bottle feeding got loads of info and help which annoyed me - why do bf mums not get the same? My community midwife was great today though, so ask yours for help if you are still seeing her. And I think that pumping for Paige so she still gets your milk is amazing. She is lucky to have such a dedicated mummy. Also, maybe sleeping less fishes having a growth spurt which an beat 2-3 weeks.

Mommabrown- sorry to hear Allen hasn't been helping, that is so tough for you, especially when Emmaleigh is having a freak out. Great that his mum was able to help though. I think accepting help is something some mums don't want to do, but as I speak my inlaws and parents are downstairs with Isabelle so simon and I can get a little break. It makes life so much easier. Hoping that Emmaleigh starts to attach well ASAP. 

Readytomum: :growlmad: that is awful about your exam. Does that mean you have to wait until after Peter arrives to take them? That is not a good thing at all, and no wonder you are so cross. Other people's failings are the last thing you need when you are pregnant and exhausted. Now, fingers crossed Peter arrives ASAP now you are officially off! 

Littlespy: I wish I knew why 4/20 was a bad thing in the US?! A drug association with your babies birthday isn't something to aim for though I agree :rofl: but as steph said, maybe it would roll over onto 4/21.......That said, I hope LO comes ASAP so you don't have to worry, but she seems like a stubborn monkey already! I can't believe you are already 4cm! How is violet staying in there?! Your induction will probably fly by and you'll end up with your drug associated baby lol!

Nimbec: how is Harrison getting along? 

Candy: so sorry about Bens due date on the front page :dohh: changed now! I'm so glad you had his tongue (or maybe lip? So sorry I read earlier and can't remember) tie diagnosed. I must remember to ask my midwife about that when I next see her. Although she isn't the worlds most friendly and will probably think I'm mad for suggesting it. I hope once it gets snipped that the feeding gets easier. How are Connie and Lucas enjoying their baby brother? And how is Aaron getting on with his role as a new daddy?

I'm so sorry to anyone I've missed!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Great to hear from you doggylover!! Sorry that you're still feeling quite unwell, but I'm glad you've got some family over helping you right now to make it a bit easier on you and Simon. I forget who I originally posted the link for the gel pads for, but my SIL gave me some as part of my shower gift--I've obviously never used them yet, but she swears by them! So I'm glad to see that so many other ladies have found them helpful too!

The exam situation is a total mess, and it means I won't be writing them now until I return from leave. Originally I was planning to return in January, but I might have to look into coming back in September now since those exams didn't get done.

mommabrown: I'm sorry to hear the little lady is making BF difficult! Give Allen a slap upside the head and tell him now is not the time to go wandering off on you because you need his help! Maybe he feels like he's not needed with his mom there? Men are strange creatures... I'm really curious to see what DH will be like when LO gets here. 

Jen: Sorry to hear you're having troubles at work--I guess the only benefit of your situation is that you're the one who gets to stick it to them for sucking at time management! People aren't very bright sometimes... especially men! :dohh:

Anyway, my Dr is on-call at the hospital on Wednesday this coming week... so I've given Peter his official notice that is to vacate the premises that day!! We'll see how well he listens.... :coffee:


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning :) 

Doggylover.. Thanks for changing it lol.. I forgive you in your vampire state! Im glad you are feeling much better with the blood thing even if sleep deprivation is kicking in now. Hopefully Isabelle will get into a good routine soon and you can get some better sleep xx

Cherrybump.. There was a ftm on the ward I was on in hospital and she didnt get much help either. It wasnt great. Have you asked your health visitor for help? mine gave me details for a bfing clinic that runs literally next to me so I popped in with Ben and got loads of tips it was good. Maybe there are things like that near you? 

AFM... I just had a great nights sleep!! Ben slept in bed with me and he was so much more settled! I feel so much better now. Hopefully once he has established a good sleep pattern I can move him back to his cot. I am loving the sleepy cuddles with him though :) 

my milk is coming in really fast now and Im engorged. My nippies are so sore too not fun :( 

to the ladies who havent popped yet.. hurry up! we're hitting a dry spell and need fresh pics lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: going back in September just to do these exams is definitely not not a good thing, that would be so much earlier than planned, and basically give you less time at home because of someone else's mistakes. That makes me so angry on your behalf again. I can't believe that they are constantly changing things and seem to take no consideration of your pregnancy at all. Not good support from what I can see.
Fingers crossed for peters arrival this Wednesday then!! I'll pray to the labour gods for you!

Candy: glad you got more sleep last night, I dont know how you manage Benson and the other two as well. I'm exhausted and I only have the one!! 
My milk has just come in as well, and oh my lord. I did not expect my boobs to get that insanely rock hard! Simons eyes nearly popped out looking at them! 
At the minute they go rock hard, then when she feeds off one it is much "softer"- does it stay like that forever? Or will they eventually both settle down a bit? 

Afm: we got much more sleep last night :happydance: the first two hours were the same dance as the night before - her in her crib crying with us trying to settle her, or me feeding her. Gave in at about 1.30 and she came into bed for two hours on my chest. But once she fed after that we popped her back into her crib and she SLEPT!! From just after 4.30 to 6 am! All on her own! I was so proud :kiss: and then I fed her again, and we both slept on until 8 :) and she's now asleep in her Moses basket downstairs! :shock: I think my milk coming in means she is a little more full and settled for now. Don't know how long it will last...


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh shes probably getting more and doesnt need as much now... no your supply should regulate in about 4-7 days.. if you pump a bit out when they go hard it can keep your supply up and make you feel better.. I had an infection last time where the milk clogged up and caused a lump.. when you go in the shower gently massage your boobs to make sure you dont have any lumps.. the warm water will help any clogged ducts to unblock too.. trust me those infections are horrid xx 

glad Isabelle slept better! its noce to wake up and not feel like a zombie isnt it lol. Bens still asleep in bed with daddy.. I have another pre eclampsia check today. The midwife is coming here so I have to go tidy up.. 

Im ok with my other two at home so far but tomorrow they are back to school and I dont know how I will cope with that yet. :/ 

p.s dont buy sainsburys own breast pads.... they are shit! x


----------



## doggylover

At least when they are back at school you'll be able to have some down time while Benson sleeps...in theory?! Going to be a busy school run tomorrow morning then - I'm sure everyone and their mother will be wanting a little look at him! 
Thanks so much for the tips :thumbup: I will be massaging myself in the shower from now on as I've heard that mastitis is just horrific, and I know some people have it over and over and eventually give up on bf, so I am praying to God that we are able to avoid it as much as humanly possible.

I haven't needed to use breast pads yet...then I woke up last night (I was topless to allow my nipples some air as they've been so sore!) and I was leaking! I was so shocked as I didn't have any leaking at all in pregnancy or the last few days, and it was just...dripping! Not lots by any stretch of the imagination, but enough for me to whip the breast pads out! I think the sheer excitement of actually having enough to leak got to me!!


----------



## doggylover

This is probably a stupid question, but this is what you ladies are for....

If you get cracked nipples, is it the "pokey out bit" of the nipple that cracks, or the area around that? :blush:


----------



## dan-o

Doggylover, you are lucky, mine just pours out! Sometimes if I just think about the baby I can feel it letting down lol! 


I use a terry nappy to feed while in bed and just drape it over one boob while vin feeds from the other. I have to wear breast pads during the day, but if its anything like last time the leaking will stop in a few weeks. My engorgement has gone down a lot now, but I have tonnes of plugged ducts, working on getting them cleared ASAP!


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Not sure about cracked nipples, but I have blisters on my right side nipple end from shallow latching due to engorgement, maybe that's what it means?


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but this is what you ladies are for....
> 
> If you get cracked nipples, is it the "pokey out bit" of the nipple that cracks, or the area around that? :blush:

Either.

Have her latch assessed asap (by an IBCLC is preferable -- have them check for tongue & lip ties, too)! That's why the nipple trauma. It's a common thing, but not a "normal" thing. :flower:

Edit: Mine cracked right around the part were the pokey out part meets the not pokey out part of my bigger boob and on one edge of the pokey out part (lol) because Mae couldn't get a deep enough latch on that side. I never got nipple trauma on the other side because latching was so much better on that side. Once the LC showed us a good latch, it started healing (but then she started refusing to nurse so not sure where it would've gone from there). By the time she started nursing again at 3 months, her mouth was bigger so it was way way way easier to get a good latch & my nips didn't crack again (they did get irritated at times from using the wrong sized breast shields while I was pumping 8-10x/day, though). (Pumping tip: Use coconut oil on the nips when pumping to lessen friction! Never use lanolin while pumping, that ends up making it worse.).


----------



## Cherrybump

doggylover said:


> Evening!
> I read lots earlier, then fell asleep lol, and have probably missed loads, but THANK YOU to whoever put that link for the soothies gel pads - just ordered some. My milk is just coming in :shock:
> 
> I'm just in a bath with tea tree oil to help the healing of my stitches...Simon had to help me in. Oh the dignity!!!!
> 
> Last night didnt go great :nope: Isabelle didnt want to sleep anywhere but on our chests, and squealed every time she got put into her crib or chair, and t was heartbreaking. So nobody got a lot of sleep (except her as we sat on the sofa with her on our chest in shifts) so today we've been trying to get her used to some time in the crib, and we got a slumber bear to try and coax her to sleep.
> 
> Afm: my haemoglobin is still waaay down. My brother was surprised they even let me out of hospital, and although I'm feeling better, I still feel stupidly weak, which obviously is now compounded by exhaustion and hormones :haha:
> Every time I get out of bed I shiver and it takes me a few mins to be able to actually function. Luckily lots of help from in laws and parents means I can leave Isabelle with them and sneak a few mins sleep, and Simon had a good sleep on the sofa today as well. Just hoping I start to feel more normal soon. I know I'm going to be exhausted until she's about 14, I just wish I wasn't feeling so weak. Plus I'm on a huge amount of pills and injections (all bf safe :thumbup:) and want to be off them ASAP.
> 
> 
> Sweetpea: you are a godsend with the bf advice. I had my midwife here this afternoon and she also said I'm not holding Isabelle close enough to me,mso she is sliding on and off my nipple as she sucks, so combined with your info I hope we can get a bit better with practice. (Since I wrote that earlier I've fed twice and it's still just as sore I think. My boobs are now rock hard as my milk as just appeared, and because my nipples are already sore I'm assuming it won't get easier straight away, but I'm giving it all a brave stab!!)
> 
> Steph: re crazy laughing, my family made me laugh last night when I was feeding Isabelle and her head was shaking so much that Simon said "stop, she wants milk, not butter!" Which made me laugh more, so her head shook more, and then he worried she was going to get shaken baby syndrome...
> 
> Now, let me check the status of you ladies!
> Kirstabelle, has this acupuncture not poked LO out yet? What is she playing at in there?!
> 
> Cherry it's awful that you didn't get much help with your bf. I didn't either In hospital, apart from the occasional "all going ok" but the ladies who were bottle feeding got loads of info and help which annoyed me - why do bf mums not get the same? My community midwife was great today though, so ask yours for help if you are still seeing her. And I think that pumping for Paige so she still gets your milk is amazing. She is lucky to have such a dedicated mummy. Also, maybe sleeping less fishes having a growth spurt which an beat 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Mommabrown- sorry to hear Allen hasn't been helping, that is so tough for you, especially when Emmaleigh is having a freak out. Great that his mum was able to help though. I think accepting help is something some mums don't want to do, but as I speak my inlaws and parents are downstairs with Isabelle so simon and I can get a little break. It makes life so much easier. Hoping that Emmaleigh starts to attach well ASAP.
> 
> Readytomum: :growlmad: that is awful about your exam. Does that mean you have to wait until after Peter arrives to take them? That is not a good thing at all, and no wonder you are so cross. Other people's failings are the last thing you need when you are pregnant and exhausted. Now, fingers crossed Peter arrives ASAP now you are officially off!
> 
> Littlespy: I wish I knew why 4/20 was a bad thing in the US?! A drug association with your babies birthday isn't something to aim for though I agree :rofl: but as steph said, maybe it would roll over onto 4/21.......That said, I hope LO comes ASAP so you don't have to worry, but she seems like a stubborn monkey already! I can't believe you are already 4cm! How is violet staying in there?! Your induction will probably fly by and you'll end up with your drug associated baby lol!
> 
> Nimbec: how is Harrison getting along?
> 
> Candy: so sorry about Bens due date on the front page :dohh: changed now! I'm so glad you had his tongue (or maybe lip? So sorry I read earlier and can't remember) tie diagnosed. I must remember to ask my midwife about that when I next see her. Although she isn't the worlds most friendly and will probably think I'm mad for suggesting it. I hope once it gets snipped that the feeding gets easier. How are Connie and Lucas enjoying their baby brother? And how is Aaron getting on with his role as a new daddy?
> 
> I'm so sorry to anyone I've missed!!

Not sure if ive just jump so many pages or not ill have to go back and read lol..

Thanks hun. im not seeing my midwife no more. i was sign of last week. I think ill just pass on the breastfeeding Paige is to use to the bottles now that she just doesnt like the boob at all. Ive just done my first pump today as i was at my mums so i got 5oz which is great i seem to be getting oz more each day :) 

Ryan has taken paige to his mums for tea so im going to try and catch some sleep since im looking after her tonight lol. 

Oh my my left boob is bleeding little bit im going to have to use the cream more often lol instead of just after a wash :(. 

Sorry im not on as much ladies. Like Sarah or someone said once we or i get into a routine with paige i should manage to get on a little better. 

Oh and i tried to wake paige up for her feed at 1.30pm but she wouldnt wake up lol she was still sleeping when ryan left so that was 4.5hrs which is good. 

Im not sure if because i had energy juice :| that may have cause the problem with her sleeping so i wont be touching them for a bit lol see how she gets on today and hopefully it was just the energy juice in the milk that kept her unsettle.


----------



## LittleSpy

And what does Kirstabelle think she's doing being AWOL in her condition?!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ukgirl i just went back to read the other post lol..

My boobs dont leak lol they just go really sore when full. Oooh and i fell asleep with paige next to me in bed to she sleeps much bed than in the basket. ive not told ryan because he'll just moan and say not to do it because she'll get use to it.. :| but it worth it for her and me to get a good sleep i think. once she's in a deep sleep ill move her into her basket lol xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Whatever works, Cherry!
I swore I'd never co-sleep. And then I didn't get a full night of sleep for over 13 months until one night I accidentally fell asleep with Maisie in bed with me and she slept through the night. Been co-sleeping ever since! :rofl: Went ahead and side-carred Violet's crib. Opinions often change between theory and practice!


----------



## Cherrybump

Mmm i should get one of those side things lol.. I normally have her basket on the other side of the bed with her in the middle lol.. she hogs alot of space lol


----------



## doggylover

Little spy thanks for the info and tips (especially about lanolin and pumping, must remember that for when I start, as I am currently 50% human and 50% lanolin :haha: so that would have been a massive error :/ 
My nipples are currently a little...different looking on the very point, but I suppose that is probably just them sorting out the fact that they actually have a job to do now, as I have looked many times at them in the past and thought "where does the milk come out?!" So now they seem to have opened up a little :rofl: what a conversation!

We always said we wouldn't co-sleep either, but she's been on our chest at the very least for at least some part of the last two nights. Whatever it takes to get through I think now! My SIL said to me the other day that with her first she was always "I will never do this or this or this..." And this time around the only thing she knows she'll never do is say never to anything. 

Dan-o, I used a muslin this morning in bed to soak up my dribbles lol! If it gets worse I might have to dip into the cloth nappy stash as well!

Maybe kirstabelle has popped?? Oh I really hope so
,


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol glad im not the only one doing some co-sleeping lol. i feel so bad for doing it as my sister did it when my neice who's pretty clingy so i dont want her getting to use to it lol but if it helps get some sleep for both of us then i guess its worth it lol


----------



## Mommabrown

I have co slept and not co slept with each of the kids. Emmaleigh falls asleep on the boob and will wake up and start sucking again so I have found I sleep with her attached and when I wake again she will usually be unlatched and full and I will put her in her crib. 

DL mine cracked around the top of my right nipple at the pokey part. Emme didn't get a good latch right after my c-section but thankfully the nurses were there to help me get her back on right after the first big crack and I haven't had anymore. I use Lanolin to help when they are feeling sore and wash with warm water and let them air dry or they feel pretty rough after a feed. 

Allen actually helped early this morning with Emmaleigh for the first time. I think he doesn't feel as attached since when she feeds I have to hold her and he is feeling kinda left out. But I gave him a good telling off last night too so I think he sees how tired I am and needing his help. His mom leaves today so I am sure I will be a crazy basket case once I am doing everything all by myself again!


----------



## dan-o

Another member of co-sleepers anonymous here lol! 
Didn't intend to with ds1 but by day 2 worked out it was the only way to get some sleep. This time we gave Vin the option from day 1, but he doesnt settle for long in his little cot (in our bedroom) either.
Vin will nap in his bouncer though, for anything up to half an hour, which is miraculous, means I can actually shower, use the loo or do the dishes, never had that luxury last time lol!!


----------



## dan-o

Cherry, Sidney just naturally migrated into his own cot by 5-6 months and then shortly after, his own room. (Think he got fed up with my snoring lol :haha:) He's slept though the night in there ever since, so cosleeping did him no harm. :flower: I actually think it made him more secure rather than clingy!


----------



## doggylover

Lol dan-o! I'm glad you are able to get some time for the essentials. I don't know how I'll manage when Simon is back at work. Just hold my pee in all day...or start wearing incontinence pads maybe?!

Mommabrown, I try to air mine out at night, I've been sleeping topless with the covers down and slathered on lanolin! Will have to keep an eye on all parts of the nipple I think as everyone seems to have different bits in pain.
So glad to hear Allen is starting to come round and help out more. It must be so hard for the guys I think, especially when mummy is bf. but that's no excuse!!! Hoping he gets his act totally together ASAP.

Afm: we gave Isabelle her first bath tonight. I don't know who is more traumatised - me or her! She of course squealed the house down. I was so flustered by her being so upset that I was, for the first time, in a total tizzy and almost crying myself! Luckily Simon was brilliant and got her all sorted!
When we got her out into a towel...she pooped in it. So got a fresh one, and she popped in it...AND THE NEXT ONE! It took is four towels to get her dry lol! I hope that isn't the start ofa trend....


----------



## ukgirl23

after two nights of co sleeping Benson is sleeping better and longer in his crib but my boobs are rock hard where he is going longer at night without a feed.. he is getting enouh though he spat up loads earlier and is already over his birth weight.. the midwife asked if I was formula feeding him as well as breastfeeding which worried me. 

co sleeping is lovely. How much are your los awake during the day? Ben sleeps almost constantly :-/


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover Ben's first bath left me feeling extremely sorry for him too lol xx


----------



## dan-o

Ohh we haven't bathed him yet, was going to tonight but didn't get round to it! 

Vin sleeps a lot during the day as well, on our laps or chests usually!


----------



## Mommabrown

Emmaleigh sleeps pretty well at night. I have about a 3-4 hour sleep between feedings and she is awake a lot staring around during early mornings.

Emmaleighs first bath was very tramatic for Allen. He is going to try to give it another shot tonight with out crying! Lol

Doggylover omg I laughed so hard about Isabelle pooping in the towels. I hope it isn't a trend either! I haven't been pee'd on yet but I am sure my day is coming!


----------



## LittleSpy

DL -- Maybe try forgoing the lanolin and just express a few drops of milk on your nipples, rub it in, and then let them air out until the next feeding or so. Then slather in lanolin again if you feel you must. :haha:

And nipples are nuts! I never realized before breastfeeding that they're like showerheads, with lots of holes. :wacko:

And surely Kirstabelle has popped. If not, it's an evil joke on her part! But does that make me a loner in overduesville? I was reading earlier that 40+3 is the average gestation of 2nd+ babies. Looks like I'm going to make it to 40+4 pretty easily, though.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy, I agree with your thoughts on Kristabelle! I hope sge will check in soon and let us know that she is OK. Surely, Vi will decide to come out soon. I cant see her letting you set a date for her :winkwink::haha:

Sarah, my nipples have gotten much better since yesterday, but I think its mostly because Grayson is getting better at latching. When I feed at night (and my boobs are huge), its still very painful. Grayson cant get his little mouth around my enormous melons :rofl:
btw, mine cracked right around the rim of the milking part of the nipple (as opposed to the areola??). They still are a bit rough and scabby (eww), but getting better for sure. I alternate between using the gel pads and using the Lanolin.

At my breastfeeding group, they said not to pump until 3 weeks?!:shrug: So, for now, I continue to be a walking milk bar (usually with a child attached :haha:). Grayson was by far the youngest btw, and also one of the biggest :shock: (they were mostly around 3 weeks)...yieks... no wonder his big head wouldnt fit ahahaha.

Im now waiting for the belly button to fall off so we can give Grayson his first bath...for now its sponge bath with water..

As for co-sleeping...guilty!!:blush: I really hate to not have him close to me...and when he is in his crib a) he doesnt sleep as well and b) i dont sleep well lol
I have to be careful, I'm starting to get too attached and get anxiety when Grayson is not in my arms :wacko:> I hope this is just a phase and I can not get heart palpitations when someone else is holding him.

ReadytoMum, sorry that i did not answer sooner but every time I attempted to get on here, something would come up. I cant believe your professor! What a jackass!! Maybe this will give you some more time to get everything ready?? Will you have to start over again next semester, or is this something you can have ready for the end of the year and just turn it in?? 
Ugh, either way, I hope Peter decides that its time to show up... that way it will give you a good reason, not to be taking the exams. 

Mommabrown, sorry to hear that Allen is being so skittish with Em. I'm sure he is just scared to break her. Men can be funny sometimes. Once his mom leaves, he will come around. Is he helping out with everything else around the house at least?

Candy, my boobs get huge at night as well. I'm happy to report, that Grayson slept for over 3 hours after each feeding last night... but boy, did my :holly: become unmanageable :wacko:

Cherry, can you let Paige just cry a little longer?? eventually Ryan has to hear it right??


----------



## ukgirl23

lol steph your posts always make me laugh xx I hope Kristabelle is off having her baby too :) 

Im feeding Benson at the moment Im on my last bra snd Ive soaked it through... stupid sainsburys breast pads!! They really are absolute dump! Ive read the tommie tippie ones are amazaballs so Im off to hunt those down tomorrow. 

Steph I get funny when other people hold my LO too Im a bit overly.attached.. I think it is normal to feel like that at first because I felt the same with all three of mine xx 

MIL almost had her face ripped off yesterday!! She has brought her own clothes to have at her house for Ben.. her own nappies wipes and changing mat plus a high chair and extras... I wasnt happy lol 

also with all this milk Im permanently soaked at the moment so last night before bed I thought I would quickly wash my boobies over the sink... Aaron walked in as I was soaping them up haha... he almost died it was so porny hahahahahaha of course no one is allowed to touch them or think ofntouching them though so he got sent away LOL poor Aaron! Doggylover I wonder if Simon jad seen you doing that if he would have actually died haha :p x


----------



## LittleSpy

If you're having no supply issues, I agree with not pumping for the first few weeks. Don't want to create an oversupply and shouldn't pump in place of nursing (I'm sure there are exceptions, but under normal circumstances).

However, if baby is losing too much weight due to low supply or transfer issues, I disagree completely. I'm sure the group was talking about "normal" circumstances, so that's why they suggested it. And it doesn't sound like anyone here is having supply or transfer trouble other than those who have already dealt with it, but if anyone happens to be in that situation, pump, pump, pump for 10 minutes or so after every feeding (or as many as you can manage) but absolutely not in place of nursing. :thumbup: Hospital grade pump is best, double electric home pump is 2nd best. /lowsupplyadvice :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl I've got a box of the tt pads, they catch everything! DH calls them nipple nappies pmsl!


----------



## Cherrybump

DL - i just had to hold in my laugher there omg hahah to funny. I think i would have waited to see if she was done before grabbing another towel.. God if Paige did that id have to give her our towels since i only have 2 baby ones just now lol. 

I co-spelt with Paige all last night until 6am lol.. Ohhh best sleep ever had with her lol.. She went down at 10.30pm i think and woke next at 2.45am i was shocked when i looked at the time. she went down around 3.30am then was back up at 6am think that was due to a stinky nappy or trapped wind :( just took me until 8.30am to get her down again. she's bit restless making all her noises lol. I just hope she stays down a little longer. Once ryan is up i need a nap feel so tired but i know i wnt go for a nap lol probs be in and out of sleep all day. 

Littlespy-- I thought the same thing about the nipple spray milk like that. I thought and dont laugh that there was a wee opening hole thing that would appear once she was born and the milk came out like a hose lol.. I was pretty amazed over my boobs first few days trying to work out why the milk was coming out all over the nipple hahaha lol. now it worse it spray's every direction lol. I honestly feel like im milking a cow most days lol My boobs are massive aswell. I dont wanna go buy more bars but i think i may have to and i dont think they will have my size :haha:

I can't get Paige to latch on so im not going to waste my time bothering now. Mum said because she's been bottle fed since i left hospital she will be to use to the bottle(teat) and trying to get her on the boob may not work. in my case this is right.. Those shield thing are way to big for her mouth also :( my sister said they dont come in smaller sizes which i think isnt fair :(. My boobs are super heavy most of the day and super super heavy in the morning. So i try to pump as much as i can. Only manage twice yesterday :( fail i got up to 3-4 time the day before. I wanted to try exclusive pumping but i dont think i have it in me :( so ill just keep pumping as much as possible through the day. I wish the pump was quicker that would be nice as i was worry ill wake paige up.

Ooh I really should leave her to cry little longer. But as soon as she start my heart melts. This little girl has me wrapped around her fingers. It's his turn tonight so fingers crossed i do not get myself out of bed to early at her crying should wait at least 10 mins instead of 2-3 maybe 5 mins lol.. I know i know :(:(


----------



## Melon1003

Hi all :D I've got alot of catching up to do as I imagine there have been a few more births since I was on last. 
I just wanted to update that my little boy Max was born 3 weeks early on the 5th April. He's absolutely perfect despite a very speedy delivery. Congrats to those of you who also have your new additions:D I'm now goimg to go catch up. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats Melon!!!! glad you are both doing well xx 

dano Ive got the tt ones now they are already awesome xx


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats melon xxxxx


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies, glad you and your LOs are all doing well. Haven't been on much as I'm still waiting for bubby. Only 2 days till I'm due but have a feeling I'm going overdue again. It seems as though only those who have already had their babys are still chating so I hope that means all the other ladies are off having theirs. :) hopefully be back soon to announce my princesses arrival!!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol dont worry to much hun. Im on another april thread there's 2 girls on there yet to have there lo's but everyone else has disappeared lol i knw few have had there little ones and pop in time to time. I went back to the start and realizing there were loads of girls who dont come on that thread at all no more lol.. think there is only like 4 maybe 5,6 of us that talk on it now. One of the girls made a baby group up for april/spring babies so i think we're shifting over there slowly lol..

I pop on the baby club forums but looks like most of them have had there lo's for few months already not really any new mummies on there so i feel stuck kinda between 3rd trimester and baby club lol there should be a 4th trimester since technically thats what most of us are now lol 

oh boobs lol xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies congrats melon

Ladies I'm so sorry I'm struggling to keep up :( we've been bombarded by visitors & me and dh had some sorting out to do as I felt he abandoned me! Registering Harrison this afternoon and then I hope to get on a d catch up!! 

Hugs to u all x


----------



## kristyrich

Lol, 4th trimester!! :) yeah I think a lot of people gradually leave the forums. I love being on here just wish little Chelsea would huury her butt up so I can join in the baby talk, lol. Everyone talking bout bf and nappies and co-sleeping!! I'm soo jealous! Haha. I'm sure there is probably heaps of april ladies still waiting, I just didn't think I'd have to wait so long especially with all the signs I've had. Oh well, she will come when she's ready. By the ways everyones babys are soo gorgeous!! Love seeing all the pics!! :)


----------



## doggylover

Melon1003 said:


> Hi all :D I've got alot of catching up to do as I imagine there have been a few more births since I was on last.
> I just wanted to update that my little boy Max was born 3 weeks early on the 5th April. He's absolutely perfect despite a very speedy delivery. Congrats to those of you who also have your new additions:D I'm now goimg to go catch up. xx

Congratulations melon! Welcome baby Max!!

Oh ladies I had a huge reply typed up...and I guess I maybe fell asleep :haha: so it deleted :dohh:

Basically: 
steph I don't know how you could think Grayson was a big baby at your bf group - unless they all have midgets! He wasn't huge at birth - he hasn't put on 20lbs or anything since then?! :haha: you must be giving him the good stuff in any case!

Candy: I laughed so much at that story of you washing your boobs :rofl: I have to say, Simon has really manned up in the last week! During the birth he was offered a look down at the head etc, and he was all for it. He even had a look at the placenta sick:), and hasn't flinched at any of my gross bloodiness or leaky bits! He definitely has found some inner strength from somewhere!

Cherry: I think pumping whatever you can is amazing! Don't worry whether its 2 times or 5 times a day, any that you get and give her is amazing considering how difficult pumping is. Don't beat yourself up about not doing it enough. You tried all you could to keep her on the boob, and now you are doing the best you can to make sure she gets breastmilk :thumbup: I think that makes you a pretty amazing mumma!

Kristy: :growlmad: about still waiting for Chelsea!! She's hopefully not going to make you wait too much longer, come on time at the very least! 

Also, so glad to hear I am not the only one traumatised by the first bath time! Mommabrown, it's lucky Allen and I didn't have to do it together of we'd have been a totally snivelling wreck! :haha:

Afm: Isabelle did a great job last night as well :thumbup: she slept 2 1/2-3 hours at a time (all in her crib!) and fed in between. We didn't all wake up until 7.30! She's still jaundiced (don't know if I mentioned that before) but I know it's totally normal....I still worry though! Both midwives have said its fine and she is ok, and my brother said the same, but I just can't help but worry. She's in the window now, having a little bit of sun!
We are hoping to nip up to my parents later which will be nice to get out. I'll feed Isabelle, then leave her with my mum while we take the dogs for a (short and slow, thanks to my stitches!!) walk to get some air. 

Kirstabelle.........where are you and your baby?!?!?! We need to know!!!!!


----------



## Maria1234

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies, glad you and your LOs are all doing well. Haven't been on much as I'm still waiting for bubby. Only 2 days till I'm due but have a feeling I'm going overdue again. It seems as though only those who have already had their babys are still chating so I hope that means all the other ladies are off having theirs. :) hopefully be back soon to announce my princesses arrival!!

I'm still very much pregnant 38x3 months, went for check up last frid and told that head is 1/5 engaged so ready to go at anytime , have been having a few cramps with backache and BH are defo stronger and gave had periods where I'm getting them regular and then they trail off.. Really don't want to go over due. My first was 8 days early so hoping this one will follow suit... 
Agree that most of the chatting is about breast feeding at the mo which at least gives us done info for when our time comes ha ha xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Melon: congrats on your LO!! We need to see some pics of Max though!! :thumbup:

I hope everyone whose had their LO's are doing well and that they're able to get a least little bits of sleep here and there!! You ladies are all doing such a fantastic job! I love reading about how you're getting on. You're an inspiration!

AFM, it's a been a rocky few days. My sister called me in tears yesterday morning to tell me that she has just spoken to my mum, and that my grandmother has been doing very poorly this last week so they were going to drive down to Windsor and asked if we wanted to come. So 10 minutes later we were dressed with an overnight bag packed just in case ready to go. It's a 4 hour drive. Grandma is definitely not doing very well, eating almost nothing, very hard to get her out of bed, having some troubles breathing etc.

We're waiting on tests results to come back today to see what's wrong, although I suspect they won't show anything because they haven't done any heart tests yet. We ended up coming back home last night (so it was a loooong day).

I'm waiting to speak with my Dr. about the possibility of early induction due to family medical issues. It's very possible that if things go downhill for Grandma we could be dealing with a birth and a funeral at the same time, which would mean we wouldn't be able to go and it would be incredibly difficult for the rest of my family who could only be in one place at a time. Also, my grandma is my last remaining grandparent, and we're very close to her, so if at all possible we want her to be able to meet her great grandchild.

I don't know what the rules are for induction here and whether they'll let us do it sooner rather than later... but please keep your fingers crossed for us ladies that grandma is on the mend, and timing wise things will work out.


----------



## liams_mom

Off to birth Mr. Jackson!


----------



## doggylover

Liam's mom good luck!!

Readytomum :hugs: sending lots of love and prayers to you and your family for your grandmothers recovery. You must be exhausted after such a difficult night, physically and emotionally, so make sure you get lots of rest in case you are able to be induced.

For anyone who doesn't have her on fb, soph77 had her baby girl, hazel!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Good luck Liam's mom!!


----------



## Steph82

Omg ReadytoMum, I'm do sorry to hear about your grandma! :hugs: what awful timing of everything. Is there a chance that she may pull through? I have everything crossed, that things go as good as possible!!!

Liam's Mom, good luck today! Jeep us updated and show us some pictures of baby Jackson when you can!!

Congrats to Soph and baby Hazel

kristy and Maria, not much longer now!! Sorry for all the Bf talk. This really is not fair in our part!! :nope:
I can't wait for all our babies to be born and see all those squishy faces.

LittleSpy, no Vi yet??


----------



## kealz194

Hey ladies! So sorry I've been away for so long, I've tried to catch up but between constantly bfing and teying to deal with an extremely emotional Paige, its been hard! So quick updates on what's been going on; went into hospital in tiesday for a check up, they measured my fundus and was concerned at the size and sent me to day unit for checks, they did some bloods and found enzymes in my liver and decided as I was 38 wks with that plus diabetes they were to induce on the Wednesday! So Wednesday at 4.30pmthey put pessary in and instantly I was having contractions. But 11pm I was sure I'd have baby by next morning, but sadly by 5am Thursday morning contractions had completely stopped. So I caught up on some sleep. By 12.30pm Stephen turned up so walked all over the hospital and got on birthing ball and by 4.30 my contractions were painful enough for mw to say she would check, I was 3 cm dilated so she broke my waters at about 5.30! Instantly it was agony and but 6 I was on pethadin, but 7 thy took me down to delivery had gas an air and in 3 pushes James was born at 7.25 pm weighing 7lb 1!!!! He has congestion on his face as he came so quickly, but seemed ok, went instantly to breast and fed for a about an hour! 
After bath etc and journey to ward we were in bed by about 2am and Stephen was sent home! At 3am a paediatrician took his blood sugars and they were very low so had to top up with formula and his temp was very low son lots of skin to skin, by 6am he was worse so they took him away with out really explaining anything or even letting me come and took him to scbu! He was away from me for 18 hours and it was the worst 18 hours of my life! Seeing him connected to everything in the incubator and his feet and bruised and bloody from all the blood tests and everything! They told me it would probably be unlikely I'd be able to breast feed as he was on a bottle and formula and would not take! He was okd and I got him back Friday evening, and instantly hear he'd on but needed topping up with formula! His bloods are fine now, no sign of gbs infection and is soley Brest feeding now and I love it!!!!!!!! :) Paige on the other hand has bever been away from me, so 6days was too much and she has become emotional and scared and nervous of everything! She will not come anywhere near me if in holding James and won be near him either! I'm hoping she will be ok and get over it in a few days! 
So glad all you ladies are ok and babies are all happy and healthy! Breast engorgement! Omg so painful! And no matter how much James drinks which is a lot boobs are constantly hard and sooooo big I need a new bra! 
Sarah I hope your feeling better now!!!! I know I still have loads to catch up on but my phone is bout to die so ill pop back on in a bit 
Love to all x


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomum - thinking of you and your family. My grandmother was super sick last week and refusing to go to the hospital. I honestly thought she was going to die (she'll be 89 next month). But somehow, as usual, she seems to be pulling through and doing better. She almost died right before I had Maisie, too. I'm pretty sure her desperation to hold on until Maisie was born is the only reason she's alive, honestly. :hugs:

No, no baby for me. This morning I accepted that I'll be pregnant forever (or at least through next Tuesday) and am moving on with my life. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh little spy sending lots of love to your and your grandmother as well :hugs: they are such a worry at that age when they fall ill. 

Kealz, I can't believe how quickly James arrived once you started on the drip, and just 3 pushes?! He was eager enough to get out! I can't believe they took him from you with such little explanation, absolutely horrific. I can't even imagine how awful that must have been for you and Stephen. But it is wonderful that he is now breastfeeding- well done you! And him!
And I am so sorry to hear that Paige isn't adjusting well. Obviously I have no advice or knowledge, but I really hope that she starts to come round ASAP and starts to feel happier again too x

Afm: just went out for a walk with the dogs which is great as I need to be gettin back into my routine of walking - I need to lose the baby weight :haha: plus I need to feel normal-ish again! That said, I can't go too far just yet!


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay Liam'smom! I hope everything goes well! 

Steph Allen has been a big hand at cooking dinner and the little stuff. He is coming around pretty well these last 2 days to her since it has been just me and him taking care of her. I think with his mom being here he felt he should back off and let her spend time with the baby. 

Readytomum sorry to hear that your Grandma is doing so poorly. 


Doggylover...Allen did pass out during Emmaleigh's birth!!!! The nurses( 3 of them) grabbed him and pushed him up against the wall long enough for him to see her be born and then took him out of the room. The anesthesiologist had to take pictures of her being born. Our families thought we were joking with them since he sat through Landon's birth just fine! 

Afm, I have to stop BF for now until i get this allergic reaction under control...I found out while on the surgery table right before i had Emmaleigh that i am allergic to tape. Well they gave me Benadryl in the Hospital and washed the area really good after removing the tape. They put some gauze on over my incision and used a non latex based tape over the top of it. Well now my binder(like a griddle type band) they gave me for my belly has broken me out in a huge rash with blisters and the tape is irritating my incision. So they had to call in a cream that will dry my milk up. I had did the Benadryl like they did at hospital knowing there was a chance it could dry my milk up but now the rash is so bad i have blood marks from how bad i have been scratching.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for your support ladies! My grandmother is 92 years old and still lives in her own house, she doesn't use a walker or cane, and she's still totally with it although her eye sight is definitely starting to fail. So it's been a big hit that she's suddenly so unwell, and we don't know why yet. 

Still waiting to hear from my Dr. about whether we can induce or not, and waiting to hear from my mom about the test results for grandma. Trying to keep myself busy so I'm not just sitting here staring at my phone waiting for it to ring.... sigh.


----------



## Cherrybump

DL - Paige was little jaundice to when she came out. Just keep her infront of the window as much as you can. the light it meant to help lol good source of vitamin D i guess lol. She's now clear, but she was really tanned/yellow looking lol but lucky she wasnt that high on the metre reading thing lol.. 

And thank you glad for the support and the courage-meant .. think i need to get my nipple cream out though lol nipples are soooooore!!!.


----------



## kristyrich

Maria1234 said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, glad you and your LOs are all doing well. Haven't been on much as I'm still waiting for bubby. Only 2 days till I'm due but have a feeling I'm going overdue again. It seems as though only those who have already had their babys are still chating so I hope that means all the other ladies are off having theirs. :) hopefully be back soon to announce my princesses arrival!!
> 
> I'm still very much pregnant 38x3 months, went for check up last frid and told that head is 1/5 engaged so ready to go at anytime , have been having a few cramps with backache and BH are defo stronger and gave had periods where I'm getting them regular and then they trail off.. Really don't want to go over due. My first was 8 days early so hoping this one will follow suit...
> Agree that most of the chatting is about breast feeding at the mo which at least gives us done info for when our time comes ha ha xxxClick to expand...

So very true, we will have all the info and tips for bf etc before hand!! :) you sound just like me with head being engaged, backache and BH. I've been losing my mucous plug and had lots if period like cramping so hopefully our babies will arrive soon!! xx. Oh and goodluck liams_mom!!!


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Yay Liam'smom! I hope everything goes well!
> 
> Steph Allen has been a big hand at cooking dinner and the little stuff. He is coming around pretty well these last 2 days to her since it has been just me and him taking care of her. I think with his mom being here he felt he should back off and let her spend time with the baby.
> 
> Readytomum sorry to hear that your Grandma is doing so poorly.
> 
> 
> Doggylover...Allen did pass out during Emmaleigh's birth!!!! The nurses( 3 of them) grabbed him and pushed him up against the wall long enough for him to see her be born and then took him out of the room. The anesthesiologist had to take pictures of her being born. Our families thought we were joking with them since he sat through Landon's birth just fine!
> 
> Afm, I have to stop BF for now until i get this allergic reaction under control...I found out while on the surgery table right before i had Emmaleigh that i am allergic to tape. Well they gave me Benadryl in the Hospital and washed the area really good after removing the tape. They put some gauze on over my incision and used a non latex based tape over the top of it. Well now my binder(like a griddle type band) they gave me for my belly has broken me out in a huge rash with blisters and the tape is irritating my incision. So they had to call in a cream that will dry my milk up. I had did the Benadryl like they did at hospital knowing there was a chance it could dry my milk up but now the rash is so bad i have blood marks from how bad i have been scratching.

Oh Mommabrown, that sound horrible!! I can believe you developed an allergy to tape :nope:. Either way, you have to be 100% to take care of Emmaleigh... So try not to worry.
I can't believe Allen passed out lol. Poor guy must be totally overwhelmed lol. But it's good to hear, that he was just trying to be considerate and give his mom some time :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys, just an update. I am being induced tomorrow due to my bp. Nervous as hell, but really enjoying all you updates, birth stories and photos... I can't wait to post my own. I will keep you all updated! I am hoping that it is quick, but aware that it may take a few days. 

Speak to you all on the flip side lol...........


----------



## JenX

ReadytoMum, really sorry to hear about your grandma. Mine died last Saturday and missed meeting my baby who is named after her. She was 97 and has 3 great grandchildren due in the next few weeks, 2 are named after her. The worst part was that I couldn't travel so couldn't be with my family at her funeral. I really hope your grandma has a speedy recovery.

Aside from all that drama, today was my last day of work! Finally! Now I can concentrate on a much more important job, preparing to be a mom. 

Thanks everyone for continuing to share after your babies are born- it is enlightening to get an idea of what is in store for me!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry to keep you all in suspense and very sorry to have betrayed you little spy but yep, I went and had a baby!

Woke up with mild irregular contractions on Saturday morning at 6. My show started also but Was thinking maybe it wasn't going to happen as they were irregular all day. Then at 2 am they started to stabilize into every 7 mins and got progressively worse. Labored at home with dh and doula until about 9 and headed to hospital. As soon as we were on the monitor baby was having some probs handling contractions. So got put on iv fluids and the monitor. As things progressed baby was having unexplained dangerous HR decelerations. She would recover with oxygen but I could only labor in certain positions which was Awful as I went natural. Then because of her decels they hooked me up to the internal monitors which meant breaking my waters which accelerated the frequency and intensity pretty fast. Which sent baby into worse decels. Was given the option to continue to labor naturally but if she did one more major decel it would mean automatic emcs or do the section at that point. I didn't want emcs and was really frightened for baby as they could not tell us why this was happening plus we had been laboring naturally for 35 hrs and we were all exhausted. So csection is what we did. In hindsight on e they got her out her cord was tightly wrapped around her legs that docs said we def made right choice and she may not have gotten out safely anyway. 

So I have been pretty exhausted but starting to get it together. Annelise Mia was born at 4:59 pm on Thursday April 14 she weighs 6lb 2 oz and is 19" long. She was completely fine after birth and scored 9s inher agpar which was a huge relief. She has been nursing like a champ since right after delivery. 

Sorry for one sided post! Hope everyone else is doing well and I will try to post a picture soon!!


----------



## doggylover

YAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! Congratulations kirstabelle!! I am so happy to hear that Annelise is here safely. I'm sorry to hear you needed an emcs as I know it's very much not what you wanted, but I am 100% sure that you are just glad to have that little lady here!! I cannot wait to hear more about how she and you are getting along. :kiss:

Cherry: I can imagine that the pumping is harsh on the nipples :wacko: littlespy said on here the other day that coconut oil is good for nipples when pumping :thumbup: and yep, we've been sunning Isabelle by the window, but its been so dull I'm not sure much is happening!

Jen: I hope our sharing hasn't scared you too much for what's ahead :haha: yay for finishing work!! I hope your LO gives you a few days to enjoy relaxing before she arrives.

Sarah: good luck!! Can't wait to hear your news! 

Mommabrown: I had a little laugh at poor Allen! I can't believe he passed out! Weirdly this was in the paper today..
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...d-traumatic-births-post-traumatic-stress.html
So sorry to hear about your allergy, but as steph said, you need to be 100% for Emmaleigh. 

Afm: I have a feeling we aren't in for such a smooth ride tonight. Isabelle has been a lot more squirmy and unsettled in her Moses basket this evening even though I doubled boobed her a little while ago to see if that would help her settle. So...we shall see in the morning!


----------



## LittleSpy

So glad she made it here safely, Kirstabelle! Congratulations! Also, I had a giggle at "Thursday April 14." :haha: Almost. :winkwink: Get some rest, mama (right)! :flower: And, no worries, you were the only one on the thread I was hoping would go into labor before me! :haha: And you've managed to give me hope I can go so far over but still not be induced! Surely if your first baby comes before 41+5 (which would be my induction date, I think - will know for sure tomorrow), my 2nd will!

Bitsysarah, on the other hand... :trouble: Just kidding -- good luck to you! Exciting!


----------



## doggylover

Hold on...what about lily? Has she posted in the last day or two? Has she popped too?!


----------



## JenX

Thanks, Doggylover. Been meaning to ask, how is the cloth diapering (nappying) going? I am going for cloth too, and would love to hear how you are getting on with it. Any favorite/not so favorite types so far?


----------



## doggylover

Have to hold my hands up and say we haven't started yet! We are waiting for her cord to drop off, so hopefully be able to start in the next few days! I'm thinking that my little lambs fitteds will be perfect to start (as long as they fit ok, she seems so weeny! they are going to be so bulky i think!) off with based on the amount of wee and poo coming out so far! I actually just ordered some more nappies today - girly colours as all mine were previously for team yellow! But they are all BTP so I imagine we won't get to use them for a while.

Liam's mom has just posted on Facebook that Jackson has arrived!


----------



## LittleSpy

I saw Lily post a pic on facebook earlier today (I think?) so I think she's still hanging in there.:thumbup:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hurray Kristabelle!! So glad to hear your little lady has arrived safe and sound! Hope you're both doing well, and that you can indulge us with some pics when you get a chance. :winkwink:

BittySarah: Good luck tomorrow!! Wishing you a speedy and safe delivery! Keep us posted when you get a chance. 

AFM, I have an appointment with my Dr tomorrow morning to check if I'm dialated yet or not... and if I am then there's a good chance they'll let us do an induction, and if I'm not then I guess we'll just be letting mother nature control the timing of everything! DH and I were so certain that this was the right thing to do before, but now we're both not really sure what to do! :wacko: There are pro's and con's for either option... and it's not something we ever imagined we would have to be considering!


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning.. Im finding it so hard to keep up here lately so bare with me xx

lily hasnt popped yet she still has her gorgeous bump :) 

good luck bitzysarah!! cant wait to hear your news :) xx

Congratulations to Kristabelle!!! so glad everything went well in the end and youre both doing well xx

readytomum I hope you get the answers you need at your appointment tomorrow.. hopefully he'll decide to come out before you need induction  xx

doggylover that article was interesting.. That poor man was from my town lol.. I cant see why mennwould be left feeling that way.. Aaron was a first time dad and he was given Benson and left in the corner while they sorted me out.. they barely said a word to him but I guess during an emergency they have to focus on the best of the mother and baby.. poor dads! 
We havent started CDing yet either.. we are starting after the first month.. I have to empty the washing basket first lol! 

mommabrown did I read right that Allen fainted? bless him! It must have been very difficult for him but atleast he got to see Emmaleigh be born before he hit the deck lol.. xx

afm.. I am off to the docs this morning for more pre eclampsia checks.. my blood pressure is still high and now Im having palpitations.. Im thinking I might get put on the tablets which I dont want.. but I have to think of my kids.. if I have a stroke or eclamptic fit it wont be fun. 

Benson is a week old today!! yay!! and its my birthday :) 

if you have a baby born today it will be a very lucky baby!! LOL xx 

anywhoooo Im off to sleep for an hour before the school run begins :)


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Hold on...what about lily? Has she posted in the last day or two? Has she popped too?!

Hey babe, not popped yet!
I was at the doc yesterday, baby still high, but healthy and snug as a bug. If he doesn't come until Thursday, I'm being induced on Monday or next Thursday. :cry:
I was crying last night because this is my worse scenario right now, I don't want to be induced. I have no pathological signs, like high BP, GD, or reduced movements, so I should not be a candidate for induction. In fact baby has lots of amniotic and moves a ton, and we are both very healthy. But doc fears that the cord is around his neck and this is why he can't descent.:cry:

Oh please pray my labor starts before Monday!!!!

I have a new stress test and U/S on Wednesday, to see what is going on.
BTW they don't do sweeps here, which sucks.:growlmad:


----------



## kristyrich

Oh Lilly Hun!!! I'm definately praying for you!!! Fingers crossed labour will start soon. I also don't want to be induced. Tomorrow is my due date and my last two were overdue and I just managed to avoid an induction with my last. He came the night before we were booked for it. I hope that no matter what happens that you are both happy and healthy! xx. A quick question for everyone. This time around things are really different and I just wanted to see others experiences. I know what the mucous plug looks like when it comes out in full but did anyone lose it really slowly as an increased discharge? ( sorry tmi) the last two days I have been soaked continuously and it's clear/ slimy and smells sweet!? I'm not sure if it's something to worry about or not? Anyone experienced hhis?


----------



## doggylover

Oh lily I have every thing crossed that your little dude comes before this weekend as I know induction is not what you want. Can you not refuse it and ask to hold off for another week?that said, my sisters cord was around her neck and as such it had little knots in it which meant she wasn't getting all the nutrients she needed. But if they arent sure then I would urge you to not agree to anything you don't want. 

Candy: that is awful about Aaron being left in the corner. I have to say that our hospital were amazing. When our emergency came they were great about explaining to us what was happening (I was so zonked I did t get it so they actually directed it all to Simon) and he was kept right there beside me, and then Isabelle, the whole time. It's such a shame that some places don't offer the same care as others, especially in such an intense situation. 
Good luck at the doctors and...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake:


Readytomum: good luck at the drs today. I hope you go in and find out you are at least 3cm! And if its what you decide you want, then fingers crossed for a safe induction

Afm: my predictions were true- not as greasy a night last night, but if that is a ba night I can definitely deal!! Little Miss was much more hungry than usual so woke more often grizzling away. I had just been offering her one boob at each feed, but now I think I'll go boob, nappy change to keep her awake, second boob, to make sure she is getting enough. 
We are going to register her birth today, and then do something we love, and something I've been excited to do with her since I saw people there with a tiny baby about a year ago.... We are going to Starbucks :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Kristy could it be your waters are leaking? I've heard from some people that that smells sweet, but I don't know myself!


----------



## dan-o

lily28 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Hold on...what about lily? Has she posted in the last day or two? Has she popped too?!
> 
> Hey babe, not popped yet!
> I was at the doc yesterday, baby still high, but healthy and snug as a bug. If he doesn't come until Thursday, I'm being induced on Monday or next Thursday. :cry:
> I was crying last night because this is my worse scenario right now, I don't want to be induced. I have no pathological signs, like high BP, GD, or reduced movements, so I should not be a candidate for induction. In fact baby has lots of amniotic and moves a ton, and we are both very healthy. But doc fears that the cord is around his neck and this is why he can't descent.:cry:
> 
> Oh please pray my labor starts before Monday!!!!
> 
> I have a new stress test and U/S on Wednesday, to see what is going on.
> BTW they don't do sweeps here, which sucks.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Gosh hope your labour starts on its own then! Glad they are monitoring you so closely though, over here they would just wait until the baby showed any signs of distress! 
If its any consolation, my induction wasn't too different to my 2nd labour, both were a similar length (precipitate) and intervention/drug free.


----------



## kristyrich

doggylover said:


> Kristy could it be your waters are leaking? I've heard from some people that that smells sweet, but I don't know myself!

I'm not really sure. I thought there would be more if it were my waters but I guess it could be a slow leak. I think maybe I should check with l&d in the morning. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Kristy, I've had increased discharge (even though there is just no way there could be any plug left up there after last week!). But haven't noticed a sweet smell. I concur with doggylover that I've heard amniotic fluid can smell sweet but no firsthand experience (water was broken while in the throws of labor with my first so no sniffing it, lol!).

Lily, I'm sorry. Definitely see if you can hold off until next Thursday if you don't want to be induced! But welcome to the "I don't want to be induced" club. :hugs:

On that note, off to my u/s to ensure my body is deemed still fit to carry this baby. Fx they let me hold off induction until next Tuesday. And fingers double crossed Vi gets a move on before then!


----------



## kristyrich

Thanks littlespy. I'm thinking maybe my waters are slowly leaking then if everyone seems to think that amniotic fluid has a sweet smell. I'll definately be double checking with the mw. Goodluck with your ultrasound!! xx


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> (water was broken while in the throws of labor with my first so no sniffing it, lol!).

:rofl: mid - labour "sorry could you just let me have a quick sniff of that?!"


----------



## LittleSpy

Womp womp.... U/s not great. Said my fluid levels are on the low side. Took forever to see her practice breathing, which seemed to concern the tech, too, though after nearly 10 minutes she said "well, she passed." Waiting to see doc now. Tech said I shouldn't hope they'll let me hold off until 4/23. :nope: I guess we'll see. Baby's wellbeing over what I want 100%!


----------



## Cherrybump

Starbucks DL - i hope you both enjoy. and ill try out the coconut oil.

Congrats Krista 

Afm: i would love to sue the council for stress while being pregnant. I may has well be depressed to grrr...

Those fookers keep messing things up.. Me and ryan clearly told them we arent a couple yet back when we put this claim in we were and remember to mention after we weren't the person i spoke to back then said it would be better to put it through as a partner because we're living together we odv didnt think anything of it since they said it was ok :S.. now we're been told we're lying and never info them.. 

This only came up because the person helping me with the forms i said because me and ryan arent a couple can i apply for this as a single claim as she ask for us both to bring our wage slips and that confused me. 

waiting for a call so ryan can moan at her like crazy for saying we didnt tell 'her' we arent together and she said we told her we were :S we didnt not see no one else but her and this guy who collected info from us who clearly saw ryan sleeping on the couch.

She also mention that we they ask for a letter from me back in octber i wrote that we were together but when ryan moved in he was my ex... Info is so wrong.. Ryan moved in as we were together then and inform the lady that we were no longer together but he's living with me because im carrying his baby and he's helping me out. 

The letter i wrote in octber she said i wrote we were together. I said i must have made a mistake writing it down as i have trouble with spelling,writing and reading.. No joke im dislesic (dunno how to spell it) i have google spell check thing to correct words i cant spell but clearly google doesnt know all the words lol. 

Ive had this problem all the way through school to. But thats not good enough for them.. so this could fuck us both over even though we had no benefit since september and just given it back now. saying that they have gave us all the benefit we were due back then to :( mega fucked 

Sorry for the rant ladies x


----------



## JenX

Dan-o, thanks for the positive induction story. I have to be induced Thursday because little miss has slowed in her growth and hearing about positive inductions helps. I want only what's best for baby, and this is what my doctor thinks is best. Still scary, though!

Candy, Happy Birthday!

Lily, hang in there- hope you get to go naturally like you want. I know it is frustrating.

Doggylover, no worries about the cloth diapering- I'm sure you'll start soon enough. We plan to start right after the meconium is finished, but that may not be realistic. I've got a mixed stash, but it looks like the prefolds with the tiny covers made by Bummis will be best for the wee babe we are expecting, at least at first.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Womp womp.... U/s not great. Said my fluid levels are on the low side. Took forever to see her practice breathing, which seemed to concern the tech, too, though after nearly 10 minutes she said "well, she passed." Waiting to see doc now. Tech said I shouldn't hope they'll let me hold off until 4/23. :nope: I guess we'll see. Baby's wellbeing over what I want 100%!

Oh boy... Maybe Vi will not give you a choice after all :wacko:
I was told during my US that they don't practice breath all the time anyway but as long as they see it within 30min, it's fine :shrug:
But I agree... Whatever is best for LO!!:thumbup:

Sarah, I just saw a pic of Izzy on FB!!! Omg, you didn't bother telling us how freaken adorable she is???? :growlmad:!! That think dark hair is amazing!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww i see to go look at this pik lol


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> Baby's wellbeing over what I want 100%!


:thumbup: I agree wholeheartedly!

girls, thanks for your support and encouragement! I really appreciate it!
:hugs:

Dan-O I get good monitoring because I'm doing it outside our national health system, I'm paying doc and tests/ U/S privately. If I was going through the system they wouldn't really care.:dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Cherrybump said:


> Starbucks DL - i hope you both enjoy. and ill try out the coconut oil.
> 
> Congrats Krista
> 
> Afm: i would love to sue the council for stress while being pregnant. I may has well be depressed to grrr...
> 
> Those fookers keep messing things up.. Me and ryan clearly told them we arent a couple yet back when we put this claim in we were and remember to mention after we weren't the person i spoke to back then said it would be better to put it through as a partner because we're living together we odv didnt think anything of it since they said it was ok :S.. now we're been told we're lying and never info them..
> 
> This only came up because the person helping me with the forms i said because me and ryan arent a couple can i apply for this as a single claim as she ask for us both to bring our wage slips and that confused me.
> 
> waiting for a call so ryan can moan at her like crazy for saying we didnt tell 'her' we arent together and she said we told her we were :S we didnt not see no one else but her and this guy who collected info from us who clearly saw ryan sleeping on the couch.
> 
> She also mention that we they ask for a letter from me back in octber i wrote that we were together but when ryan moved in he was my ex... Info is so wrong.. Ryan moved in as we were together then and inform the lady that we were no longer together but he's living with me because im carrying his baby and he's helping me out.
> 
> The letter i wrote in octber she said i wrote we were together. I said i must have made a mistake writing it down as i have trouble with spelling,writing and reading.. No joke im dislesic (dunno how to spell it) i have google spell check thing to correct words i cant spell but clearly google doesnt know all the words lol.
> 
> Ive had this problem all the way through school to. But thats not good enough for them.. so this could fuck us both over even though we had no benefit since september and just given it back now. saying that they have gave us all the benefit we were due back then to :( mega fucked
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies x

:wacko: sorry your dealing with so much bs.... Hopefully it will all get cleared up soon and you won't have any more trouble. Having a newborn is enough to worry about.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Cherrybump: Sorry to hear about the troubles with council! I hope things get sorted out for your soon so you don't need to stress about it!! Just try to focus on your beautiful little baby and I've got my fingers crossed for you!

LittleSpy: I'm sorry your u/s didn't go as well as you'd hoped. Hopefully the little lady gets a move on and shows up on her own soon so you don't need to worry about induction dates. I'm glad to hear that she's still doing ok in there though!

AFM, had my Dr appointment this morning and my cervix is between 1.5-2cm dialated. But we've decided not to induce. The Dr. seems to think that I'll be in labour naturally within a week or so anyway, so we've decided to just wait and see what happens naturally. She did a sweep today though, and TMI but I've got some bleeding. I have my regular appointment on Friday still, so if I'm not in labour yet she said she would do another sweep then. So it's back to hurry up and wait. :coffee:


----------



## LittleSpy

Shitting myself. Inducing now. :shock: I had to beg to leave the doc and not go immediately to the hospital in order to pick up Mae and my husband.


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: little spy I am thinking of you and violet and praying she gets here quickly and safely. 

Steph: :haha: I just for granted everyone knew how adorable my baba is!! And yep, she has enough hair to go round everyone else's baby! And it's so dark like mine- she has little highlights as well- blondey and gingery ones- people will think we've had her at the hairdressers!!

Readytomum: glad to hear things are moving forward naturally for you. Hopefully Peter will put in his appearance ASAP and not leave you, dh and your family fretting too much. 

Cherry: sounds like there has been a major mix up by the woman at you council :growlmad: hopefully you'll get it resolved soon. 

Since I pestered everyone else for photos of their baby and haven't shared any of my own i attached a little one below! Tbh Simon is the picture snapper so I don't have too many, and just realising I have no nice ones of Isabelle and I, or of us all as a family :shock:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dan-o

Omg good luck littlespy!!!


----------



## dan-o

Wow doggylover she's gorgeous!! And look at all that hair, adorable!!


----------



## kealz194

Jen x my experience of the induction was fine too. It was fairly fast, and was not as bad as I was expecting it to be! The only issues I had was James health after an that was due o the gestational diabetes!
Little spy thinking of you and baby violet! Hope she makes a speedy and safe arrival! :) god luck x
Sarah she is just so cute !!! 
Cherry sorry your having a hard time with the council they can be so uncaring and unhelpful sometimes!
Lily hope you don't have to be induced x
Readytomum sorry your man is ill and hope your doctor is right ad that you labour naturally soon! 
Trying to remember who else.... I'm sorry if I've forgotten anyone
Oh kristabelle congratulations!!!!! :) 
Afm midwife came today and did the heel prick test! I wanted to punch her, my poor little mans feet are bruised and bloody from all the tests he had in hospital and she wasn't nice about it! Poor baby screamed, made me cry! 
He is still rather jaundice so she is coming back on Thursday to follow up and I have to have him in the window lots! 
Is anyone having issues with there lower stomach and lady bits, I am in agony and can hardly walk when I get up! I was so concerned about asking all the questions I needed about James I forgot about myself! 
Hope all you ladies and Los are all ok, and all you mummy's to be are not waiting too long for your Los. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies, If they keep messing me around im heading over to chia and speak to somene there. 

Omg good luck little spy.

DL your little one is s cute.. good idea with the towel behind her head lol i should do this to as i always find my self jumps up to wipe her face from spit ups and sick lol.. 

xx


----------



## liams_mom

Well I have a little time since my little man is getting circumcised at this very minute (poor guy!)

Anyhow, yesterday was my scheduled section and everything went very smoothly except for my anesthesia which took about 3 tries before they got the needle in the right place! About 40 minutes later they pulled out Jackson and weighed him in at close to 11 lbs and 23" long. Another big man for me :) He's got a great sucking reflex so he's been a great nurser. They brought him in and let me keep him most of the night except when they determined that mommy needed to stop fawning over the baby and try to get some sleep herself. My docs are great and just keep telling me to enjoy the quiet while I can get it. Pediatrician came in this morning and everything is "working" fine from eyes to hips, he's passed his hearing test with flying colors and as I said before is getting snipped right now. I'm already on to solid foods (thank GOD! I think I've been starving for the past 4 months). He's already given me lots of smiles and loves to have his back tickled, he has dimples like his older brother, he's just turning out to be a good boy like Liam (so far) :) I'm sure we'll get home and my good luck will be out. Liam is helping daddy put up the ceiling fan in J's room today so we'll have some good air circulation when we get home. Ahh and I can finally wear my own clothes around the hospital room! Love love love <3 Popping off now! Good luck momma bears and those with little ones to come. 

PS - DON'T let the docs do anything you're uncomfortable doing! You never HAVE to be induced unless there are medical reasons on yours or the baby's behalf and there's no reason they get to schedule around your life! You are having the babe and it is your choice how to let that happen. I'm a big advocate for making sure that you are being heard when it comes to medicine!


----------



## kristyrich

Goodluck littlespy Hun, I'm thinking of you!! xx congratulations to my bump buddy liams_mom. I'm sooo pleased everything went so smoothly for you!! And yes another big boy for you, lol. That's ok at least he is very very healthy. Can't wait to see a picture!! xx


----------



## JenX

Good luck, Little Spy!

Doggylover, she's beautiful!

Kealz, thanks for the encouragement- though I may not need it now.

Just got back from a doctor's appointment where she did a cervix check. It was so very unfavorable for induction that she decided we should wait a week- at least. I'm actually a little relieved. 

A little more time to get things done- and now I can go to the baby CPR class I wanted to go to this weekend. I'm not too stressed about waiting longer- yet!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Update!


No Noah yet...they originally were concerned about my first trace on the ward..no acceleration so starting talking about a csection. The second one improved, so attempted to put propess in, but cervix to high and closed...talked about csection again. This afternoon at 3:30pm they tried the propess again with me in stirrups...it worked..but bloody hell, I needed gas and air....labour does not bode well :( 

Plan is leave propess in for 24 hr, if nothing happens by 3pm tomorrow, they will go straight to csection.

As of yet.....there has been nothing/ no contractions..but it's only been four hours.

Will keep you updated ladies....good luck littlespy....I will race you :)


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck littlespy!! :) 

Doggylover omg Isabelle looks like a little china dolly!! She's gorgeous!! 

Liams_mom I saw pics on fb your little man is soooo handsome! I think these april munchkins are stunning lol.. congrats on a healthy happy little boy and a speedy recovery xxx 

Lily sorry to hear they may have to induce, hopefully baby will come before hand. You never know when it'll happen, I had no signs at all then suddenly woke up with a show the day of my induction. xx 

afm what a shitty birthday!! My brother come to visit and he and the kids made so much freaking noise Benson couldn't sleep now he's over tired and screamed at me for 2 hours straight!! I tell you now thank goodness I'm an experienced mummy or I would have been curled in a ball in a dark room rocking backwards and forwards by now lol... all I want is some peace and a cup of tea!! Its 7pm and I haven't even done dinner yet :( 

Is there any update on bitsysarah? did she have her LO? So excited for her :D xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy: Oh wow! I hope everything goes well for you!! And that soon you'll be holding your little lady in your arms!

LiamsMom: 11lbs?! You should start advertising to breed for football teams! :winkwink: I cringe every time I think my LO might be in the 8lb range. lol Glad to hear you're both doing well and so glad Jackson arrived safely!!

Doggylover: that pic of Izzy is sooooo cute! She's totally adorable!

Steph: How did the BF clinic you were going to attend go? Did they give you lots of helpful advice?? 

Jen: I'm glad you get to wait for another week if you weren't comfortable having it done now! Get walking and eating spicy food and whatever else. :wacko: I know I'll be trying ALL of the crazy old wives tales to get Peter moving along ASAP.

ukgirl: Happy Birthday!! Sorry to hear it's not been such a great day so far. Hopefully you'll get some quiet rest this evening for a bit.


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh Bitsysarah that sounds difficult! I had the propess, took about 5 hours to start kicking in then labour was an hour long xx


----------



## Steph82

Eeeekkkk littleSpy... Fingers crossed that all goes smooth and quickly!! Update us as soon as you can.

ReadytoMum, get that baby out ... We can't to coo over his cute little self!!! Same goes for Lily, Jen, and Kristy (of course all other ladies as well... My brain is not working today :wacko:).
The breast feeding group went well. They weighed the babies when we got there, then we fed them... And then they got weighed again. Learned that Grayson gets right around 2 ounces per feeding ( at least that's what he got that day). Overall it was a really good experience. If I have any more questions, I will go back for sure.

Candy, sorry your birthday was so exhausting. I hope you get some rest now!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks steph Ive finally managed to settle him now.. I went to a bfing group too and found it very useful. Glad you had fun! xx


----------



## dan-o

Good luck bitsy!! Hope it gets going from the propess!

Happy birthday Ukgirl hun, sorry your not having the best of days, sounds exhausting! :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Izzy has just read up all about cluster feeding and growth spurts... :dohh:

Wish me luck for tonight :haha:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Izzy has just read up all about cluster feeding and growth spurts... :dohh:
> 
> Wish me luck for tonight :haha:

Lol at the breat feeding group they said that LO usually cluster feed at night, because your supply has gone down a bit from all the daytime feeding :shrug:. Seems like Grayson got that memo as well. He feeds from about 5pm to 10pm :dohh:. 
Does anyone else notice a worse latch at night? I feel like the first day of BF when I feed him during nighttime feedings. My guess is the size of my boobs :shrug:??!!??


----------



## liams_mom

I'm still waiting for my milk to come in fully, but my giant baby is going to have one heck of an appetite (he already does). I think he nursed for 2 hours straight today. Fortunately I have a "Brest Friend" and its great and all I have to do is kind of keep him in position. No rolling off or down the pillows :) He has had another long day though, circumcised, hearing test, DNA prick, etc. First he gets yanked out of his nice warm womb and now all of this! Hoping tomorrow is just a quiet and uneventful day :) His weight has gone from 10lbs 14oz to 10 lbs 6oz, but they're not worried. He nurses so much I know my supply is going to be horribly painful! :dohh: The joys of babyhood.


----------



## Steph82

liams_mom said:


> I'm still waiting for my milk to come in fully, but my giant baby is going to have one heck of an appetite (he already does). I think he nursed for 2 hours straight today. Fortunately I have a "Brest Friend" and its great and all I have to do is kind of keep him in position. No rolling off or down the pillows :) He has had another long day though, circumcised, hearing test, DNA prick, etc. First he gets yanked out of his nice warm womb and now all of this! Hoping tomorrow is just a quiet and uneventful day :) His weight has gone from 10lbs 14oz to 10 lbs 6oz, but they're not worried. He nurses so much I know my supply is going to be horribly painful! :dohh: The joys of babyhood.

Oh gosh... The day Grayson got snipped was horrible for us. He was so upset, that he cried for 4 hours straight. There was no calming him down :nope:. I hope Jackson survived his busy day and is snuggled up with you now!


----------



## ukgirl23

steph I find Ben struggles to latch on when my boobies are really full so I go and hand express a bit and he latches fine after that.. 

I find its stressful to bf at the moment when Im so engorged and in pain and when the milks comingninnit pisses out in his face... I soaked a bathtowel... a whole one.. one one feed :( 

forgot to say I had another pre eclampsia check up and now Ive got an ectopic heart beat :/ I really thought as soon as Benson was out we would be fine but.my bp just wont go down ;( 

I wonder if Sarah has had her baby yet and how littlespy is getting on... hopefully they both have their babies in theor arms rigjt now xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Violet Isobel was born at 9:11pm (edt) on April 16. 7lbs 3.8oz 18.75 inches. <3 No piccys yet. Awesome labor with some insanity at the end. Went from 8cm to her being born in under 25 minutes. After fretting over which doc would be on call, NONE of my SIX OBs delivered her! Ha! My OB on call had just started a c-section when my water broke (which is when chaos ensued). No way she could have made it. Funny, though. With what I was feeling, I didn't give a flying crap who was down there to catch her and sew me up! :haha:


----------



## lily28

LittleSpy said:


> Violet Isobel was born at 9:11pm (edt) on April 16. 7lbs 3.8oz 18.75 inches. <3 No piccys yet. Awesome labor with some insanity at the end. Went from 8cm to her being born in under 25 minutes. After fretting over which doc would be on call, NONE of my SIX OBs delivered her! Ha! My OB on call had just started a c-section when my water broke (which is when chaos ensued). No way she could have made it. Funny, though. With what I was feeling, I didn't give a flying crap who was down there to catch her and sew me up! :haha:

Congrats Julie!!!
I want a birth like yours lol!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait for the piccys of little miss Violet!:kiss:


----------



## dan-o

Awww congratulations littlespy! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Steph82

Yay Julia!!! So happy to hear that everything went well and Violet and you are doing good!!! Can't wait to see some pics :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats littlespy xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

You won littlespy, still no movement here :( I have five hours left of the propess, if no progress then it looks like a c section it is :(. 

Will keep you updated 
Sarah x


----------



## Maria1234

Congratulations Julie.. Can't wait till my little one arrives, had a terrible night last night up and down going to pee and then having the number twos.. Hope it's a sign!!!!


----------



## Maria1234

Bitsysarah said:


> You won littlespy, still no movement here :( I have five hours left of the propess, if no progress then it looks like a c section it is :(.
> 
> Will keep you updated
> Sarah x

Good luck whatever happens today, just keep in mind that your still well on your way to meeting your little one xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Sarah I hope things pick up for you.. goodluck! xx

Maria I had the number 2s the day I had Ben, I was on the toilet every 20 minutes for an hour before I reached 4cm. xx


----------



## Maria1234

Who else is still pregnant???
Losing count of what's going on.. Xx


----------



## Maria1234

ukgirl23 said:


> oh Sarah I hope things pick up for you.. goodluck! xx
> 
> Maria I had the number 2s the day I had Ben, I was on the toilet every 20 minutes for an hour before I reached 4cm. xx

Really that's good to hear, hopefully this baby might want to evict soon...


----------



## doggylover

Litlespy huuuge congratulations on the safe arrival of Violet!!! :happydance: 
Can't wait to get a little peek at the little lady!

Sarah fingers crossed things start hurrying themselves along and a c-section isn't needed. Could they not start you on syntocin? my propess also didn't do a damn thing, but once they started me on that it was 6hrs until Izzy arrived!

Steph: I DEFINITELY notice a worse latch at night, I assume it's down to us both being a bit lazy at night :haha: I don't spend as much time sorting her into a good position, and because it's dark I can't always check her latch as closely. But then I am so tired i am just like :shrug: she's on there, sucking, it's not TOO horrifically painful...it'll do!! Whereas during the day if I am not convinced by her latch I pop her off and on again until I'm happier (she usually isn't!)

Liamsmom: Whoa, Jackson has had a busy few days for one so young!! It's great that he is such a good eater, he will be a little chunky monkey soon once your milk comes in and he is guzzling at the milk bar day and night!!!

Candy: Holy crap :shock: a whole bath towel? You must be producing enough milk in there for everyone's baby. I can't imagine how painful that must be :hugs: Is Ben having trouble feeding at the minute because of it?
Sorry about your BP :( did they say how long it will take to go down?

Afm: Last night with my greedy beast baby wasn't so bad as I had imagined. She fed maybe 4 times and slept just perfectly in between times. Simon told me off because I didn't make him get up to change her or anything, but I feel so bad waking him to do something I can easily do, especially since I am awake anyway. He said it makes him feel bad to not get up, but I just can't bring myself to do it if he's asleep. If he's awake, that's a different ball game lol! Plus once he is back at work next week it's not fair to expect him to be up and down all night and then at work all day.


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Little Spy! 

Hope things progress for you Sarah! 

Liams mom our Pediatrician said babies lose 10% of their body weight in the first few days but then it starts to come back up.

Emmaleigh has so much gas from the formula she is on! Ukgirl my milk never poured out like that but I did have a horrible time getting her latched on while they were engorged.


My darn rash is still there and no signs of disappearing. Emmaleigh has fully converted over to formula and she gets gas bad from it. Allen has enjoyed her a lot more too. He still acts like he is going to break her but it gives me relief to have him feed her while I try to clean and cook or even take a hot shower.


----------



## kristyrich

Off to the hospital. My waters just broke!!


----------



## Steph82

Wow Kristy... How exciting :happydance:! Wishing you a very quick and easy labor!! Update us when you can!!!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

LittleSpy: Congrats!!! Can't wait to see some pics! So glad that you and Vi are doing well, way to go mama!!

BitySarah: I hope things speed up for you so that you can avoid having to get a c-section! Good luck and try to keep us posted.

Kristy: OOooh!! Good luck! Hopefully LO makes their appearance soon! :happydance:

ukgirl: Sorry to hear that you're still having BP issues, and that it's making other things difficult as well. Hopefully it will hurry up and clear away for you so you can just enjoy spending time with your handsome little man!

Mommabrown: That's too bad about the formula giving Emmaleigh such bad gas, can you try a different one? (or maybe a different flow nipple on the bottle?) I know you feel bad about it, but try and take some joy in the fact that Allen can help feed at the moment so you get a bit of a break! I know as soon as I'm able to pump some bottles after the 4-week recommended period, DH will be doing some of the morning feedings! lol

Maria: Me!! lol I'm still pregnant and waiting too... although hopefully not for much longer. :haha: Lost lots of gunk after my sweep yesterday and been fairly crampy most of the day yesterday. Will try to spend some time walking today and bouncing on the ball in hopes that it gets things going!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooohhh good luck Kirsty!!! xx

doggylover it was very painful :( I did say to Aaron that I had enough milk to feed the world haha.. I managed to get most out in the shower it was just pissing out haha.. Benson finds it hard to latch when my boobies are so full up and when my milk comes in during a feed it chokes him so he unlatches and we both get soaked!! I feel bad when I have to ask Aaron for help too but with my other two at home I have no choice.. he has started moaning now that I ask him to change nappies ect which is making me feel worse. Luckily for me most of the time he is like Simon and offers to help first lol xx


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations littlespy!!!
Goodluck Kristy hope it's quick for you and lo arrives safely! 
Bitsysarah hope your bot waiting too long and the propess starts work! Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## dan-o

Yay, good luck kristy!!!

Bitsy, hope things get going soon hun!! Are you able to mobilise?


----------



## Maria1234

ReadytoMum said:


> LittleSpy: Congrats!!! Can't wait to see some pics! So glad that you and Vi are doing well, way to go mama!!
> 
> BitySarah: I hope things speed up for you so that you can avoid having to get a c-section! Good luck and try to keep us posted.
> 
> Kristy: OOooh!! Good luck! Hopefully LO makes their appearance soon! :happydance:
> 
> ukgirl: Sorry to hear that you're still having BP issues, and that it's making other things difficult as well. Hopefully it will hurry up and clear away for you so you can just enjoy spending time with your handsome little man!
> 
> Mommabrown: That's too bad about the formula giving Emmaleigh such bad gas, can you try a different one? (or maybe a different flow nipple on the bottle?) I know you feel bad about it, but try and take some joy in the fact that Allen can help feed at the moment so you get a bit of a break! I know as soon as I'm able to pump some bottles after the 4-week recommended period, DH will be doing some of the morning feedings! lol
> 
> Maria: Me!! lol I'm still pregnant and waiting too... although hopefully not for much longer. :haha: Lost lots of gunk after my sweep yesterday and been fairly crampy most of the day yesterday. Will try to spend some time walking today and bouncing on the ball in hopes that it gets things going!

I'm not due till 26th so prob be the last one to have baby. My first was 8 days early so really hoping I don't go overdue as I'm ready for him to come now!!!! Wow sounds like things are happening for you so get on that ball and start bouncing lol xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Maria1234 said:


> I'm not due till 26th so prob be the last one to have baby. My first was 8 days early so really hoping I don't go overdue as I'm ready for him to come now!!!! Wow sounds like things are happening for you so get on that ball and start bouncing lol xxx

I'm not actually due till the 25th, so I could be waiting a while yet still too! I'm just wishful thinking. :haha: Seeing all these pics of beautiful little babies makes me want mine out even more! This is #1 for me, so originally I was fully expecting to go over, but now I'm hoping it won't take that long.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Update!

Propess did bugger all, she could not even get her little finger in there..even if I was crawling up the bed lol. Just waiting for consultant now, I have been nill by mouth since breakfast, I hope they go ahead and do the csection today....I have worked myself up for it now.

Will keep you updated

Good luck any other momma's giving birth today.


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats little spy :( <3

Good luck Kirsty.. Think that was your name lol.

Sorry i feel like im not here but im here lol 

My milk doesnt leak out so i dont need to were breast pads lol i cant be that lucky surely lol 



Just a wee update...

Paige is spending more time awake these past few days :S or it just seems like it at the day is pasting faster lol. She gets up every 4 hour through the night for feeds. But through the day i swear i just literally put her down an hour ago lol.. Must be every 2 hours or something she wakes. Must be a growth spurt week or something lol. 

My close friends came to see Paige today but one friend couldnt make it i dont blame her tbh she has a lo who was born when i had my 12weeks scan lol so only few months old. this is her 4th aswell. It was raining today so she couldnt make it up and i wouldnt have except her to lol i had no idea she was meant to be coming anyways lol then i spotting my friend out the window i said to ryan oh crap yvonne has billie and jem with her i thought it was just yvonne lol.. Never mind it was really nice to catch up with them and share birth stories i finally fit in with the mummies lol.. Although now mines is the youngest lol and her mum and sister (who's pregnant and die in 5 weeks) is going to pop over week on friday which will be nice.. 

She offer to take some piks of Paige also for me as she's trying to get established photographer..


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww sarah im sorry things are moving further along :(.. Dont worry to much if you end up having a section. You will have our support behind you.. Best of luck and will look out for your update xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Sarah keep us updated on how you get on.

Kristy :happydance: good luck!!

Afm: I'm panicking that I have thrush in one breast. When I fed izzy earlier I got a few really sharp/stabby pains and I googled it and thrush was the first thing that came up. I'm just feeding her from that side again and so far so good, but I've convinced myself now! 

Cherry sounds like fun having your friends over. And it's good to have the littlest baba as you can ask them for tips and tricks! My friends popped round to meet Izzy last night, but I am the only one with a baby so it was the opposite for me!

Candy: Aaron has some nerve moaning at you about you asking him to change nappies! Like you said you have the others as well, and he should be falling over himself to help lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I really hope they can do the c-section for you now, it seems like enough is enough. If you're not progressing after your second propess then you obviously need help to deliver. Good luck hun xx 

Cherrybump, good that you saw your friends today, Ben is the same, he only feeds 2 times at night, I wake up swollen and engorged where he hasn't eaten :( He feeds every 3 hours during the day, I just had to express off some milk and he drank a good 60ml lol. Fatty. x

Doggylover sometimes if you have a sore nipple it can be just from cracks or if your baby is feeding a lot they can get sore, I get the same thing when Ben feeds a lot which is why I just expressed mine out, I had 2 clogged milk ducts too which I just managed to massage out.. hate hate hate clogged ducts :( can't wait for my milk to stabilize lol. 

and omg Aaron is really on my nerves today, we needed hamster food so I went out to get some and I was a bit pissed off that he didn't want to come for a walk with me and Ben so I left quite annoyed and forgot the raincover! half way to the pet store it starts raining so I called him to come meet me with the cover.. he was going.. I'm looking out the window and it's not even raining! I was like.. well I'm out side and it is raining and Ben is 8 days old with no cover.. well I ended up calling him a dick and he came and dropped the cover off to me.. but omg I was so pissed off. I come home and he was just in the shower. He's just really annoying me lately.. roll on monday when he's back at work!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. it was really lovely :)..

I should carry nipple cream around with me. not sure if they jsut go sore to need pumping or something lol. only pumped twice today as i just cant get myself movatited to do it lol but i know i should lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry I carry my nipple cream everywhere with me!! I need some Velcro to attach it to Isabelle and invariably if I leave it upstairs I next feed her downstairs! But I slather myself in it, and if what I'm wearing has pockets its in there constantly!

Candy: I forgot the rain cover for the car seat yesterday and of course as soon as we leave the house....:rain: but luckily by the time we arrived at our destination it had stopped. But :growlmad: at Aaron. It'll be good for you and Benson to get into your own routine once Aaron is back at work.
I don't know what is going on with that particular breast/nipple. It must just be more sensitive than the other one :shrug: generally I have no pain after the first 5/10 seconds, I've been really lucky that Izzy has a pretty great latch and my boobs aren't ever too full because she's such a greedy monkey!

Our second bath time went much more smoothly. Simon is such a natural with bath time, it puts me to shame. He is wonderful with her in general I must say! Totally besotted!
This is the first night we haven't had any visitors, so we are enjoying some quiet down time.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I usually have a crack in one of my nipples, so it always hurts the first 3 seconds and then eases off... Unless Grayson pinches my nipple or jerks away while feeding... Ouchie..
Candy, I hear you on the men front. Rob started work today and I was actually happy. He goes stir crazy in the house and thinks we should be taking the baby to the pool or god knows where else. :wacko:
He even mentioned yesterday that I will be soo happy when I can go back to work on 7 weeks... I had to explain to him, that I actually like sitting home and doing nothing because I am EXHAUSTED! Ugh men... Just because I let him sleep at night (since I'm up anyway to feed), doesn't mean I'm just as rested :dohh:

Grayson has been super gassy the last two nights and I have been up for at least 2 hours for each feeding, just to settle him again. Poor thing. To make it worse, he is now so tired, that he only eats for about 10-15min before being exhausted and passing out. Not sure what to do... Do I let him pass out and sleep for an hour and then feed again, or do I fight him for 2 hours to get him to eat for 25min??


----------



## Cherrybump

DL love the new display picture. Isabelle is gorgeous :) 

Im going to do that to pop my cream my the nappy bag since thats my new hand bag now lol xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

im glad im not alone with the hopeless men front lol!! Steph Aaron doesnt want us to go anywhere hes like a sudden germ.a.phobe!! xx


----------



## JenX

Maria1234 said:


> Who else is still pregnant???
> Losing count of what's going on.. Xx

I am! Still hanging in there... :)


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> . To make it worse, he is now so tired, that he only eats for about 10-15min before being exhausted and passing out. Not sure what to do... Do I let him pass out and sleep for an hour and then feed again, or do I fight him for 2 hours to get him to eat for 25min??

A lot of the time Isabelle only eats for 10 and the last 5 might just be shallow sucking so I know she isn't actually eating, just comfort sucking.
My mw said that's normal - she's just having a snack sometimes so it's quick, other times she wants a full three course meal so it's a longer session of power sucking for 25-30 mins on both boobs.

I would let him eat then pass out, then feed him an hour later personally. I had a day like that yesterday and although its pretty tough going, it worked for us.


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> . To make it worse, he is now so tired, that he only eats for about 10-15min before being exhausted and passing out. Not sure what to do... Do I let him pass out and sleep for an hour and then feed again, or do I fight him for 2 hours to get him to eat for 25min??
> 
> A lot of the time Isabelle only eats for 10 and the last 5 might just be shallow sucking so I know she isn't actually eating, just comfort sucking.
> My mw said that's normal - she's just having a snack sometimes so it's quick, other times she wants a full three course meal so it's a longer session of power sucking for 25-30 mins on both boobs.
> 
> I would let him eat then pass out, then feed him an hour later personally. I had a day like that yesterday and although its pretty tough going, it worked for us.Click to expand...

Maybe your right... I will just let him have the quick Snack and see if we get more rest that way.

Tonight we have a photographer coming to the house to take newborn pictures... Hopefully Grayson will cooperate


----------



## Cherrybump

Aaaahr mini rant.

men are such a pain in the hole. 

My mum picked up the comfort aptamil and ryan moaning because you have to ask or be told to use it... Its for medicail use it says on it. Paige gets windy and there was something else she has aswell which is under colic lol. 

Anyways he's moaning at me saying she cant drink it and i said ill ask the health vistor tomorrow about it. but baby poo's are normally runny and dont go solid for a bit. Well ryan says this milk is making her have diarrhea :S.. I dunno :S

He rang his mum to go and buy us some normal stuff and she's going to bring it up.. I was told it was 3 days for their bellies to settle after you change the milk so this being the third day i thought nothing of it. She's has wet nappies all day and one dirty one this morning.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Steph enjoy the photographer, I hope Grayson gets his best smile out!

Cherry: I would just continue using the Aptimil. Can't be good to change them too much surely?

Afm: :( I am in for a long night. Isabelle is super fussy this evening and will only settle when she's being cuddled which is not like her the last few days. I'm worried something is wrong with her and I'm a terrible mother for not being able to help her.
Plus every time she settles and we put her back down she gets hiccups and wakes herself up. She gets hiccups so much, it's peculiar. 
I don;t want her to have a terrible night and set her back since she's been doing so great thus far.


----------



## ukgirl23

i didnt realise there was a set time they had to feed for.. I let Ben feed for as long as he likes I know when he's hungry because he opens his mouth wide and searches for boob lol or sucks his fingers. Sometimes he doesnt want much and other timea he feeds for an eternity on both boobies... sometimes I'll feed him until he is completely milk drunk and sleepy then I will wind him and he'll want more lol.. I dont want him to over feed and get a sore tummy. If Ben falls asleep on the boob I wind him and lay him down to sleep.. 

hes more alert lately.. I gave him his second bath today as his cord has come off now.. He hated it then pooed in it haha.. he smells like baby now though! babies do nothing all day butbget dirty really fast!! lol .. he is gorgeous!! Im so in love with all three of my babies I just want to eat them!


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump bens poo is watery and yellow it should look like chicken korma.. if shes happy on the comfort stuff then keep her on it until you get advice from the hv.. changing her could constipate her which was the main issue I had with Lucas on formula.. dont feel like you have to use the milk shes buying if you are happy then carry on. its better to stick to it then change her around xx 

Doggylover Benson went through a growth spurt at about a week old and was super awake and fussy for a day or two.. he gets hiccups loads too.. she might have some wind.. have you tried to lay her on her tummy? if she is having trouble bringing up her wind then a drop of infacol is amazaballs. x

steph we are looking into getting pics of our three together in a month or two :D xx


----------



## liams_mom

One thing we have to remind each other of is that "it won't last forever"! DL don't worry if she's having one fussy night; it won't set her back. Let her cuddle and snooze with you and she'll head back to normal soon. These times pass so quickly that we take them for granted so quickly and don't even realize we're doing it. Then step back and look at the big pictures and think about just this one night and imagine how silly you'll feel 10 years from now worrying about how she would be completely set back with one night of poor sleep. She is a good girl and just learn to love the good with the bad and not to worry so much over the mini things that seem so big right now. I STILL have to remind myself :)


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies!!! I finally have Chelsea in my arms after a 20 min labour!! Talk about crazy!! She was 6 pound 14 ounces and 49 cm long. She has a head of dark hair and two teeth!!! She is absolutely adorable. So the story is, water broke at 9 pm, went in and was checked at 11pm. No contractions! So just after 4 this morning I have awful, awful pains and pressure but told I'm not in labour and not dilated at all. With in 20 mins was telling them that despite not being dilated my body wanted to push soooo bad. She says I'll check and see what's happening " oh wait your having a baby!!" and with that a few pushes and she was out!!! Crazy crazy!! If I didn't tell them I would have delivered her on my own! Blood pressure has gone right up jut I'm being closely monitored. Will post a pic when I'm at home as I can't on my phone. Goodluck to the rest of the mammas!!! Chelsea Anne Richardson- born 4.55am on the 18th April 2013 weighing 3.1kg and measuring 49 cm. :)


----------



## Steph82

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies!!! I finally have Chelsea in my arms after a 20 min labour!! Talk about crazy!! She was 6 pound 14 ounces and 49 cm long. She has a head of dark hair and two teeth!!! She is absolutely adorable. So the story is, water broke at 9 pm, went in and was checked at 11pm. No contractions! So just after 4 this morning I have awful, awful pains and pressure but told I'm not in labour and not dilated at all. With in 20 mins was telling them that despite not being dilated my body wanted to push soooo bad. She says I'll check and see what's happening " oh wait your having a baby!!" and with that a few pushes and she was out!!! Crazy crazy!! If I didn't tell them I would have delivered her on my own! Blood pressure has gone right up jut I'm being closely monitored. Will post a pic when I'm at home as I can't on my phone. Goodluck to the rest of the mammas!!! Chelsea Anne Richardson- born 4.55am on the 18th April 2013 weighing 3.1kg and measuring 49 cm. :)

Wow Kristy... That's crazy!!! So happy to hear that everyone is happy and healthy !! Please post pictures when you can


----------



## Steph82

So the photoshoot went well... I'm really excited to see what pictures we get out of it! Grayson was such a champ. He was awake for over an hour and slept for the last 30min. I don't think we will have to many smile pics though ... Mostly because he only smiles when he is pooping :haha:

Candy, the breastfeeding group (and nurses at the hospital), told me to aim for at least 20min per feeding (because it takes about 15min to get to the hind milk, which has the most fat) and up to 30min per breast. They said that one boob is dinner (for 30min) and the other desert (for however long LO wants to drink). I have noticed, that I get about 1 hour of sleep for every 10min of feeding... That's why I aim for at least 30min total :shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wow... that certainly went quickly!! Congrats Kristy!! Way to go mamma!

Can't wait to see some pics of the newest April Munchkin! Two Teeth, eh?? Yikes! Good thing you've been down the BF trail before... I can't imagine trying to learn how to BF with a LO who already has some chompers! Pics are a must once you get settled back at home!!


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> Wow... that certainly went quickly!! Congrats Kristy!! Way to go mamma!
> 
> Can't wait to see some pics of the newest April Munchkin! Two Teeth, eh?? Yikes! Good thing you've been down the BF trail before... I can't imagine trying to learn how to BF with a LO who already has some chompers! Pics are a must once you get settled back at home!!

ReadytoMum, how are you doing? Not much longer now!!! Can't wait to see some pictures of Peter :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, Kristy, that sounds a bit familiar (though not totally, lol). My whole labor was really a breeze (relatively!), then my water broke, shit hit the fan (maybe literally. I do not swear I didn't poop this time. So much pressure. Afraid to ask hubby, lol), and about 25 minutes later it was over (thank goodness). :shock:

Congratulations!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Being discharged early! :happydance: As soon as Violet finishes her hearing and pulse ox tests, we're good to go. I've actually already been discharged. I LOVE that my fav OB was the one at the hospital today (which is how I made the discharge happen)!! I haven't slept a wink since 6.30am yesterday. And I got 3 hours of sleep that night. Really eon't onkw how I'm still standing but so relieved not to be lined up for another sleepless night in the hospital.


----------



## lily28

*Kristy* many many congrats on little Chelsea!!!

*Julia *Yay on getting released early hun!!! I hope you can get some more rest at home now!

My update:

Due date today!

So stress test and U/S went perfect yesterday, baby is still strong and growing, he is 3,100 grams : 6.8 lbs, plenty of amniotic, no complications at all. The U/S however shows that he is 2 weeks behind consistently this last month and he is still high in my stomach, and cervix is closed (even if it getting thinner). Docs and midwife see no "natural" labor coming soon, and they are against waiting past the 41st week. So if nothing happens this week I'm induced on Wednesday at midnight (nice...)

I consider the fact that I convinced them to wait 1 week more a small victory, it gives me and baby a little more time to have a chance for a natural birth.

My midwife will see me this Friday again, and on Monday and on Tuesday for sweeps (yay!) even though they are not doing them here officially. She is a serious natural birth advocate and has fought against the system for years. I trust her a lot that she will help me get things going the natural way.


----------



## Steph82

lily28 said:


> *Kristy* many many congrats on little Chelsea!!!
> 
> *Julia *Yay on getting released early hun!!! I hope you can get some more rest at home now!
> 
> My update:
> 
> Due date today!
> 
> So stress test and U/S went perfect yesterday, baby is still strong and growing, he is 3,100 grams : 6.8 lbs, plenty of amniotic, no complications at all. The U/S however shows that he is 2 weeks behind consistently this last month and he is still high in my stomach, and cervix is closed (even if it getting thinner). Docs and midwife see no "natural" labor coming soon, and they are against waiting past the 41st week. So if nothing happens this week I'm induced on Wednesday at midnight (nice...)
> 
> I consider the fact that I convinced them to wait 1 week more a small victory, it gives me and baby a little more time to have a chance for a natural birth.
> 
> My midwife will see me this Friday again, and on Monday and on Tuesday for sweeps (yay!) even though they are not doing them here officially. She is a serious natural birth advocate and has fought against the system for years. I trust her a lot that she will help me get things going the natural way.

Lily, that sounds like good news (considering) :thumbup:
1 week can make a huge difference, and your little man may decide to show up after all! It's good that your MW has the same views as you!! At least this way, your not alone in your fight!


----------



## doggylover

liams_mom said:


> One thing we have to remind each other of is that "it won't last forever"! DL don't worry if she's having one fussy night; it won't set her back. Let her cuddle and snooze with you and she'll head back to normal soon. These times pass so quickly that we take them for granted so quickly and don't even realize we're doing it. Then step back and look at the big pictures and think about just this one night and imagine how silly you'll feel 10 years from now worrying about how she would be completely set back with one night of poor sleep. She is a good girl and just learn to love the good with the bad and not to worry so much over the mini things that seem so big right now. I STILL have to remind myself :)

That is all so true, thank you so much :hugs: I was almost in tears last night worrying that she was uncomfortable and that's why she was fussy and I didn't know what to do about it. Luckily, Simon is the voice of calm and reason and kept me a little calmer than I would have been otherwise!!
As it turned out, I am totally neurotic and she was fine all night!!!

Steph: I try to aim for at least 20 mins on each boob when feeding, but she's not actively sucking that entire time. Sometimes she'll go for more, and then a second boob, sometimes much less. I wish they came with a little boob timer!!!

Candy: SOO glad you mentioned hiccups - Isabelle gets the pretty much after every feed, and for maybe 10+minutes. It's insane! I remember she got them loads when she was still snuggled inside, so I guess she's just a hiccuppy baby! I googled it, and it says perfectly normal (of course. I am very neurotic at the minute)

Kristy: Congratulations on the arrival of Chelsea!! What a dramatic labour in the end as well!! I cannot believe she has two teeth! That's amazing! 

Readytomum: Please pass along to Peter that I said it's TIME TO GET OUT NOW!!! Are you feeling any twinges that could be something beginning?

Littlespy...I popped. :blush: Luckily it didn't quite hit the fan :rofl: Congrats on getting discharged, I'm sure you can hardly wait to get home and have Violet and Maisie both in one place!

Lily: so glad you have some extra time and some sweeps line up to try and kick this little man out of there naturally. 

Afm: After all my worrying the last two evenings that Izzy wasn't going to sleep well...she did both nights :dohh: Still sleeping soundly in her crib, and feeding well in between times. We have a busy day lined up today - going to take her to Simon's work to let everyone meet her, then lunch with her grandad and cousin Jacob, and a nice long dog walk in the afternoon (obviously we'll not make her walk :haha:) I've been able to get out with the dogs every day this week, and slowly building back up to what I could walk before she arrived, so I'm really pleased overall with how my "post-labour and slight trauma" recovery is coming along! Plus I need to shift all my extra chins :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Lmao Sarah at shifting you chins!! I hear ya :wacko:

I've been pretty active around the house but nothing that I would consider counter active to all the chocolate :dohh: (and yes... I still eat it :blush:).
After getting home from the hospital, I was down 10lbs (not great, considering he was 8 of that). The battery on our scale has died since and I have no clue where I am at now :coffee:. I started doing 50 squats in the shower every morning and 20 wall push ups :haha:
I still have not dared to try any of my prepegnancy jeans yet (but that's partially because they would put pressure right on my scar).

Btw, I'm impressed with the day you have planned!! I have no idea how you can do all that. For me, it's hard enough to schedule one doctors visit or outing in a day. It just seems like, everything has to be scheduled around feeding him (which seems like every hour).
Rob an I took him to the grocery store the other day and one lady commented that I should be home with him and not out while he is so little :growlmad:. Not sure why she felt like she had a right to say anything, but last I checked, I can't keep him cooped up forever.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hello all..

Bitsysarah is having her c-section this morning, hope all goes well for her and baby :) 

DL- I'm exactly the same, I'm calling the midwifes about everything lol xx

Benson seems unwell so we are off to the GP.. he slept all night didn't wake once for a feed in 6-7 hours, ate for 1 minute then an hour later nursed properly only to bring it all back up. I hope he is okay :(


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. I know it best to keep her on one milk but men are just a pain in the hole :(.. Hv should be here soon lol..

DL hiccups i know what you mean.. And as i read your comment Paige started hiccuping to funny. She does it so much that i have no idea how to help her out. I dont think there is anything you can do you help them lol.. 

Paige's poo was that colour Ukgirl but i think due to changing the milk the other day it was dark green again my mum says that is due to the milk not lying in her belly its going right through. Although she has one dirty nappy yesterday morning then like 3-4 wet nappies in between and then 9pm last night just after her bath and nappy was put on big explosition so he changed that nappy and like 2 secs after having the next one on she did another but not as bag heehee. i think she was holding them in for her daddy :):blush:

I said good girl to her hahaha xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph/Doggylover: I'm not really sure what's going on with things right now... :shrug: After my sweep on Tuesday I had some spotting and cramping, and I think I had my proper "show" later. Then last night DH and I DTD hoping to get something going and I'm pretty sure I lost what was left of my mucus plug. :sick: Thankfully DH was totally oblivious! lol No contractions yet though I don't think...just cramping and BH. I have my regular weekly Dr. appointment tomorrow, so I'll be able to find out if I'm dilated anymore yet and she'll do another sweep. 

ukgirl: hope Benson is doing ok and just going through a growth spurt or something. Does he have jaundice still? Maybe that's playing up. 

Lily: Glad your stress test and U/S went well and that both you and LO are ok! Waiting is horrible, isn't it?! I hope both our LO's take the eviction notice and evacuate the premises much sooner rather than later!!

AFM, nothing much new. Still taking my RRL capsules, bouncing on the ball and eating chocolate. lol Planning to go for a nice walk this afternoon with a friend, so maybe that will jiggle Peter out! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

lol readytomum jiggle him out! not long to go now!! exciiiting! 

Benson is fine now.. the dr thinks hes having trouble latching since my boobies are so full of milk and afyer going six hours without milk he guzzled loads and made himself sick but yes he is just a bit grumpy now. the gp will review him in the morning :) 


ong Aaron is still annoying the shit out of me! yesterday when he wouldnt come out with me I come home and had to carry Ben in his car seat upstairs on my own then the buggy.. I bathed Ben last night too and had to lift the bath up.. this morning I woke up and I had bled a lot :( Im meant to rest because of the pre eclampsia and high bp i went for a nap for 45 mins and he was really pissy with me for it.. he says I should stop acting like a victim.. Im starting to really hate him.. when I was in labour he told me to pull myself together and walk to the midwife station for pain killers.. now hes asleep and Im totally exhausted with Ben being grumpy and clingy. I dobt really see the point in him being here! sorry for the rant x


----------



## Steph82

Oh candy, how horribly annoying of Aaron! :growlmad: I swear, men think that once the baby is out, that we are 100% back to normal!never mind the fact that our body just went through 9months of hell and then a very straining labor... But also the fact that we are now awake every few hours to Fred and change a baby!!! Not being able to sleep for more then 3 hours at a time is exhausting!! 

I hope he stops being such a jackass and starts to help out more


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks Steph I think he saw me fitting back into my normal clothes and feeling better and thought I was upto everything like before I was pregnant, I spoke to him about it anyway and he sad sorry and that he'll try harder. He even made me a cup of tea lol. I guess he's not so bad! 

I love your pics by the way xx 

Sarah has had her baby this morning by c -section, I will let her announce the weights ect, both are doing well I assume :) Congrats to her and her family <3 xx


----------



## Cherrybump

ukgirl- Sorry to heard he was such a dick towards you but im glad you have had some words with him aswell and hopefully he starts to help you out more. Try and take it easy though i know it easy said that done. But if he doesnt help you out and lets you do it all. I dont think thats fair. You'll need to keep hassling him. Fingers crossed for you though he picks his bum up lol 


Afm: well its my night to look after paige. I took her over to mums early and the hv was out this morning. she was 6lbs 12oz and now he's 7lbs 3oz. yay for gaining weight.

On the milk subject paige love spitting it out as she drinks lol. 
had to wait her up for her feed though as she would have just kept sleeping. ryan said he was going to take her to his mums after tea but he's fell asleep on the couch lol he's been awake since half 7 and it was his night with paige lol.. He's back to work on saturday going to be a weird night being on my own with paige


----------



## Cherrybump

ooh congrats to sarah to xxxxx


----------



## dan-o

lily28 said:


> *Kristy* many many congrats on little Chelsea!!!
> 
> *Julia *Yay on getting released early hun!!! I hope you can get some more rest at home now!
> 
> My update:
> 
> Due date today!
> 
> So stress test and U/S went perfect yesterday, baby is still strong and growing, he is 3,100 grams : 6.8 lbs, plenty of amniotic, no complications at all. The U/S however shows that he is 2 weeks behind consistently this last month and he is still high in my stomach, and cervix is closed (even if it getting thinner). Docs and midwife see no "natural" labor coming soon, and they are against waiting past the 41st week. So if nothing happens this week I'm induced on Wednesday at midnight (nice...)
> 
> I consider the fact that I convinced them to wait 1 week more a small victory, it gives me and baby a little more time to have a chance for a natural birth.
> 
> My midwife will see me this Friday again, and on Monday and on Tuesday for sweeps (yay!) even though they are not doing them here officially. She is a serious natural birth advocate and has fought against the system for years. I trust her a lot that she will help me get things going the natural way.

Happy EDD my buddy! So glad all is looking fab with your baby! 
Feels a bit odd that today is our due date, really didn't think I'd have my baby before you!

Hope you pop over the weekend, or if not.. that the sweeps get you going!

Don't forget your 40w bump pic! :cloud9:

I've done my EDD one just for a laugh, not sure if I'll post it though lol :haha:


----------



## dan-o

ukgirl23 said:


> Benson seems unwell so we are off to the GP.. he slept all night didn't wake once for a feed in 6-7 hours, ate for 1 minute then an hour later nursed properly only to bring it all back up. I hope he is okay :(

This is exactly what Vin did (although I did wake him up and undress him to get him to feed a tiny bit) His vomit this morning was projectile! He's been fine for the rest of the day though, it's very odd, what did the docs say?


----------



## ukgirl23

post it Dan-o!! lol xx 

Cherrybump I'm glad the HV sided with you! You know best as mum :) too much chopping and changing milk causes constipation.. Lucas was terrible when I started him on formula.. he would get so constipated he would bleed when he pooed, you don't want that xx 
Men are silly they don't think sometimes, they don't realise how difficult things are. 

My milk supply has suddenly dropped off since last night, I'm not sure what happened but suddenly I'm not engorged or even soaking through my tops :/ I hope my milk isn't drying up :( so far I'm continuing to feed him on what I've got. I see the midwives tomorrow for another pre eclampsia check.. hopefully my bp is dropping!! I'm so fed up.


----------



## ukgirl23

dan-o said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Benson seems unwell so we are off to the GP.. he slept all night didn't wake once for a feed in 6-7 hours, ate for 1 minute then an hour later nursed properly only to bring it all back up. I hope he is okay :(
> 
> This is exactly what Vin did (although I did wake him up and undress him to get him to feed a tiny bit) His vomit this morning was projectile! He's been fine for the rest of the day though, it's very odd, what did the docs say?Click to expand...

Ben was also fine for the rest of the day, the dr said he isn't latching properly because my breast is so full, although my supply is suddenly a lot less, she said where he slept for 6 hours, he probably woke up very hungry and ate too fast and made himself sick. I'm going to express some milk at the next feed, I was getting around 130ml from each breast yesterday I hope it isn't less than 70ml today as Ben drinks around 60ml in a feed :/ xx


----------



## dan-o

Ah I see, that makes sense, it did seem like Vin took too much as he threw up absolutely loads!

My boobs have also gone right down, but the milk is still plentiful. 
Roll on the day when my supply settles, think it was about 6 weeks last time.

Wow 130ml is loads this early on! Don't forget he will get extra hindmilk that the pump cannot, so even if it's gone down, I bet he'll get plenty!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you :) he seems content enough he's feeding more often but he's got plently of wet and dirty nappies, as long as he continues to put on weight and soil the nappies I'll be ok with it, I lost my supply with Connie early on after a nasty clogged duct so I guess I'm just worried because of that :/ 

My milk comes in quite quick and chokes Ben sometimes so if he drank that quickly that is probably why. The dr said only to worry if he keeps bringing up his milk or gets a temp.


----------



## Mommabrown

Cherry Emmaliegh spits it out the side too while she is drinking...little turd!

DL...Emmaleigh gets the hiccups alot and did so while i was pregnant too. I don't know what to do for them as my other kids never got them.

Ukgirl Sorry Aaron was being an ass but glad he is helping now. 

Yay for Sarah!

Afm, well PeeWee hasn't been feeling to good today. She is so fussy and not sleeping except in 10-15 minute intervals once an hour or so. She has been up since 4:30 this morning and let me tell you mommy is tired. Allen is definitely on duty tonight!

Oh and stepped on the scale this morning down 23 lbs since having Pee Wee!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congrats to BitySarah!! Can't wait to hear all the details and see a pic! :cloud9:

Sadly my walk doesn't seem to have jiggled Peter out. He's still firmly tucked away in there although I am *incredibly* stiff now! lol I've plunked myself down in the recliner and I'll likely be stuck here until DH gets home later and can pull me back out. I might try wiggling out in a bit though to bounce of the ball for a little while. That usually helps my hips loosen up. It's also definitely going to be a soaking in the tub kind of night!


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown said:


> Cherry Emmaliegh spits it out the side too while she is drinking...little turd!
> 
> DL...Emmaleigh gets the hiccups alot and did so while i was pregnant too. I don't know what to do for them as my other kids never got them.
> 
> Ukgirl Sorry Aaron was being an ass but glad he is helping now.
> 
> Yay for Sarah!
> 
> Afm, well PeeWee hasn't been feeling to good today. She is so fussy and not sleeping except in 10-15 minute intervals once an hour or so. She has been up since 4:30 this morning and let me tell you mommy is tired. Allen is definitely on duty tonight!
> 
> Oh and stepped on the scale this morning down 23 lbs since having Pee Wee!!!

I had my 2 week check up with the pediatrician today and asked him about the hick ups... He said, best thing to do, is nurse him/bottle feed. The sucking reflex will take care of the hick ups.
Grayson weighed in at 8lb 9oz :shock:! Seems like he is eating plenty :rofl:

Candy, I'm sure your supply is just adjusting to Bensons needs. I wouldn't worry about your milk drying out just yet. 

AFM, I can't believe that two weeks are almost up already :cry:. In 5 short weeks I have to be back at work! It's so hard to think about being away from Grayson but I guess I will have to suck it up and deal with it :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: maybe a run instead of a walk?!?! 

Steph: oh our lives are ruled by Isabelle eating too! But I have zero shame and will nurse her anywhere with anyone around! As long as I have a seat we are good to go! So when we are going out I just feed her before we leave and then when out if needed. 

Afm: I am utterly convinced I have thrush in my nipples. I will ask the midwife about it when she phones tomorrow. I have been known to be a hypochondriac in the past, but I don't want to take any chances with thrush.
After a busy day, Isabelle is cluster feeding again tonight. Literally every hour for half an hour, so I'm half an hour being milked, then half an hour free to run around and sort out bits and bobs, then back to my milking station!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh I miss the days where I could freely do things.. now all I am is a milk machine and pillow.. Ben will only sleep on my boobies.. like he has claimed them as his territory I barely get time to poo now a days!! which by the way was not a great experience after birth haha hanging on to the towel rack for dear life! 

Benson seems to feed for longer now.. about 15 minutes on one boob so I think maybe my supply is just right if they are meant to nurse that long.. Im still soaking pads so I guess Im good anyway lol

as for feeding anywhere Im with you there no shame lol.. Sainsburys has a brilliant baby room!! it has a little breast feeding room with a changing table and everything!! I love how far things have come since I had Lucas!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> which by the way was not a great experience after birth haha hanging on to the towel rack for dear life!

:shock:

:rofl:

I ate a crap load of dried fruit in the hospital to avoid that exact situation!


----------



## Steph82

Lmao... I guess I was lucky (?) on the pooing front because it was pure liquid after not being able to eat for 48 hours :wacko:. 
But much to my joy... Now that everything is "normal", it still does NOT feel pleasant :rofl:. Oh the joys of motherhood :haha:

I wish breast feeding was as accepted here, as it is in Europe. Not that anyone would ever say anything, but they would give funny looks... And I'm just not as skilled enough to rock the nursing cover... I feel like I am smothering Grayson when I use it ahahah.

So, Rob picked up a new battery for our scale today and I'm proud to say, that I am only about 3 lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight :happydance:. But weirdly enough... I don't "feel" like the same size :shrug:


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations bitsysarah!
Readytomum hope Peter makes his entrance soon! I was so sure you were gonna pop before me lol!
Candy glad benson is ok! Maybe your milk is just adjusting to his needs? 
My supply is amazing in comparison to what it was with Paige! I'm not leaking overly, but when I feed him my other boob leaks and I actually squirted milk across the room when he slipped off in his sleep! My god he has been cluster feeding today too I know how you feel Sarah, he fed in total for an hour, then less than an hour later was on again and has been feeding like that all night! Poor Paige is desperate for cuddles but I'm constantly feeding! And genus usingnmy boob as a comfort too, and will fall asleepnwith boob in mouth! As I try to remove it he will quickly suck it back it and carry on feeding! Cheeky mr!
Steph love ur photo shoot pic soooo cute! And I so feel for you having to go back to work so soon :( 
So I've been paranoid mummy since leaving the hospital! I think even worse than what I was with Paige! I think it's coz he was taken to scbu! We had a midwife come over 2 days ago to weigh him and he only lost 40g!!! :) but she said genus very jaundice and to put him in the window for sun, so we have for the last 2days in just his nappy! Then today a different midwife came and was so scatty! She hardly knew what she was saying then told me he was terrible and had to take him to the hospital, then changed her mind and said he is not too bad as he is alert and feeding amazingly, it's just his colour! So now I have to wait till Monday to see jother midwife to see if things have changed! Doesnt help for paranoia! 
Personal question ladies! Has any one been passing large clots and getting very bad pains down low like tugging when trying to go to toilet incl weeing? It's very painful an I can hardly walk! I asked mw bout it but like I said she is scatty and just said as long as it doesn't smell down there and the clots. Aren't as big as palm of your hand its fine! But I don't feel fine :( 
So who is next to pop? Exciting stuff!!! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

awww kealz I feel your pain! Ben is using me for comfort too and it hurts lol.. I get pain when my bladder gets empty.. Im still kind of numb down there so the other day I forgot to pee all day and I was drinking like a fish when I went to the toilet it hurt so bad.. I feel pulling pain down there but I dont have any clots.. I had a lot of water loss which the mw called serious fluid and sometimes that has blood mixed in. I find most of the pain is in the morning.Have you looked in your notes at how your placenta was after birth? Mine was ragged and that caused a few blood clots.. I had one the size of my fist.... puke!!.... Ben is also a bit yellow he had a blood test before we went home and it all was fine..


----------



## kealz194

My notes said that the placenta was complete and that's it! But apparently the midwife that delivered James said that it was a messy placenta! I was so out of it from gas and air and too busy smothering James in kisses to care so I didn't even hear her say that but Stephen heard her. So dunno what she meant by that! Yeah I know what you mean about painful emptying bladder! Also I find if I do a lot like walked to shops today, I get lots of blood loss where as I haven't had much whilst I've been relaxing! Speaking of relaxing hope Aaron's been a hit more helpful since your chat! X


----------



## lily28

Congrats on Bitsy Sarah!!! :happydance:


dan-o said:


> Happy EDD my buddy! So glad all is looking fab with your baby!
> Feels a bit odd that today is our due date, really didn't think I'd have my baby before you!
> 
> Hope you pop over the weekend, or if not.. that the sweeps get you going!
> 
> Don't forget your 40w bump pic! :cloud9:
> 
> I've done my EDD one just for a laugh, not sure if I'll post it though lol :haha:

Aw thanks buddy!:hugs:
I know it is odd, but you already had a baby before it mnakes sense you were within the time limits, as for me I'm having no 1 so statistically it was normal to be a little late. It would be too cool to have them together lol :haha:

I really hope the sweep will get me going!

I'm taking my 40 w pic in a minute! I want to see yours too!:winkwink:

Seems like :sex: really works, at least for us. We had some yesterday morning, and then at the evening I went for yet another u/s and doc said baby is low :happydance: At least we brought him lower, and it is some progress!!!
However the doc saw that baby is stressed and wants to come out and indeed he was moving like crazy wouldn't sit still for the doppler. He moves soooo much I can feel he wants to come out , so I'm starting to reconsider getting in the hospital on Monday. Yeah I'm crazy :blush:
I'm getting ready to go to the midwife in an hour or so, and I will update you on what I will do.





ReadytoMum said:


> Congrats to BitySarah!! Can't wait to hear all the details and see a pic! :cloud9:
> 
> Sadly my walk doesn't seem to have jiggled Peter out. He's still firmly tucked away in there although I am *incredibly* stiff now! lol I've plunked myself down in the recliner and I'll likely be stuck here until DH gets home later and can pull me back out. I might try wiggling out in a bit though to bounce of the ball for a little while. That usually helps my hips loosen up. It's also definitely going to be a soaking in the tub kind of night!

Bounce on the ball, have some sexy time, and if you are not too scared do the rebozo belly jiggle (there are videos on youtube). I think it works, My DH does the rebozo thing every other day, and IDK if it helps with anything, but it feels soooo good, really loosens up my hips.:thumbup:


----------



## Maria1234

Well I'm 39 weeks today!! Yeah had lots of period like cramps yesterday but that's about it.. How are all the other bumps doing????


----------



## doggylover

Steph: how are you back to pre pregnancy weight already?! (Those three pounds I am counting as pure milk!) that's insane! I am now thinking I ate way too much chocolate when pregnant! :haha: 
Also, I probably do and will get funny looks when feeding in public. My SIL definitely used to get stared at. I dare anyone to even think about mentioning it to me. I'd slaughter them. And I do a pretty great dirty look myself to send back at the,.

Kealz: Isabelle falls asleep on the boob too, and does the same quick sucky thing if you try to take her off. They are monkeys! Isabelle had jaundice too, but all my midwives said if she is feeding well, waking for her feeds, and is alert, then not to worry, so sounds like James is doing perfectly :thumbup:
If you feel off phone (a different!) midwife. I passed a pretty big clot, but they said as long as I didn't have them constantly, and that they were no bigger than a golf ball that its normal.

Lily: I don't know how you have the energy (or will!) to dtd!! Power to you lady!! I'm glad it's working to move LO down. Not good that LO is maybe getting distressed, let us know what your mw says.

Maria- hope those cramps turn into something proper ASAP!

Afm: my child crapped and pissed on my this morning. Anyone who thinks girls can't spray up because they have no penis is wrong, very wrong. I was changing her, on my lap, on my sofa...and decided to give her a few mins nappy free time while I rubbed her up with moisturiser. 
She had some nice runny poop coupled with a wee that hit me just shy of the face (thank god). Luckily, the poo was caught on the mat, and I stemmed the flow with a muslin, then carried the mess of a child upstairs, awoke her father, and let him sort her! We ended up having to give her a quick dunk.
Won't be doing nappy free time w/o a super soaker towel underneath in future!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys, just a quick update...I will catch up when I can.....
Noah Michael was born yesterday morning by c section at 11:04 am weighed 6lbs 8oz.....I am in love :). 

Little Noah has stolen my heart :) :) :) :)
I can't attach pics on here but will attach them to our Facebook page:)

I will give you the full details soon, thank you everyone for their support :) 

Who's next?


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations bitsysarah!!! xx


----------



## Maria1234

Bitsysarah said:


> Hey guys, just a quick update...I will catch up when I can.....
> Noah Michael was born yesterday morning by c section at 11:04 am weighed 6lbs 8oz.....I am in love :).
> 
> Little Noah has stolen my heart :) :) :) :)
> I can't attach pics on here but will attach them to our Facebook page:)
> 
> I will give you the full details soon, thank you everyone for their support :)
> 
> Who's next?

Many congratulations!! Wonderful news xxx


----------



## dan-o

Good luck lily, hope everything goes OK at the MW hun! 

Oh and deffo get the :sex: in while you still can!!! ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I almost wet my pants reading your post!!! I forgot that girls are just as bad haha!


----------



## doggylover

Yep my pants were also wet - but not by me :haha: 

Congratulations Sarah! And welcome little Noah!!! Can't wait to see him and hear more!!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Lily: I don't know how you have the energy (or will!) to dtd!! Power to you lady!! I'm glad it's working to move LO down. Not good that LO is maybe getting distressed, let us know what your mw says.
> 
> Afm: my child crapped and pissed on my this morning. Anyone who thinks girls can't spray up because they have no penis is wrong, very wrong. I was changing her, on my lap, on my sofa...and decided to give her a few mins nappy free time while I rubbed her up with moisturiser.
> She had some nice runny poop coupled with a wee that hit me just shy of the face (thank god). Luckily, the poo was caught on the mat, and I stemmed the flow with a muslin, then carried the mess of a child upstairs, awoke her father, and let him sort her! We ended up having to give her a quick dunk.
> Won't be doing nappy free time w/o a super soaker towel underneath in future!

I think I belong to a naughty circus lol! :haha: I never thought it would be possible to dtd with such a big belly!

I had my sweep, now getting the bloody show, hope it evolves into labor soon! I walked a few miles after the sweep lol had so many things to do, like post office, pay some parking tickets, shopping and arrange the social security paperwork for baby. Also had 2 glasses of pineapple juice. I have BH but no pains.

MW told me that last time she saw me she had little hope for natural birth, but today she is more optimistic.

Come on contractions, I'm doing my best here!!!


ooops sorry about the poop and pee, sounds so funny though!!! I've seen many girlies spraying pee just like boys do! It is inevitable! Hang in there mommy! :hugs:



Bitsysarah said:


> Hey guys, just a quick update...I will catch up when I can.....
> Noah Michael was born yesterday morning by c section at 11:04 am weighed 6lbs 8oz.....I am in love :).
> 
> Little Noah has stolen my heart :) :) :) :)
> I can't attach pics on here but will attach them to our Facebook page:)
> 
> I will give you the full details soon, thank you everyone for their support :)
> 
> Who's next?

aaw once again, congrats, and welcome little Noah!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaayy good luck lily!! come on you naughty baby xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I think we might end up racing Lily!!

I woke *every* hour last night, and most of them I actually had to get up and pee, which is super odd... because usually I only pee once in the night. I went for a huge walk yesterday, and I think that combined with the ball bouncing last night has finally got things moving! (we also DTD a few nights ago...) Since I woke up this morning I've been very crampy and naseous, and I keep getting a stabbing pain in my lower back.

I have my dr appointment today and she's supposed to do another sweep, so hopefully that pushes it all over the edge! I'll update later on whether it works or not!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg good luck to you too readytomum!! xxx


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> I think we might end up racing Lily!!
> 
> I woke *every* hour last night, and most of them I actually had to get up and pee, which is super odd... because usually I only pee once in the night. I went for a huge walk yesterday, and I think that combined with the ball bouncing last night has finally got things moving! (we also DTD a few nights ago...) Since I woke up this morning I've been very crampy and naseous, and I keep getting a stabbing pain in my lower back.
> 
> I have my dr appointment today and she's supposed to do another sweep, so hopefully that pushes it all over the edge! I'll update later on whether it works or not!

Good luck with your appointment hun, and hope those cramps turn into contractions! :happydance:
Come on babies, we are waiting for you!
:bodyb:


----------



## Steph82

Omg Lily and ReadytoMum... Fingers crossed that these babies show up today :happydance:
I had period like cramping for a couple of weeks before real contractions started. But on the day it actually got going, I had a solid 4 hours of non-stop cramps and just felt "off". Contractions came on following the period cramps that night :thumbup:

Sarah :rofl: @ getting peed and pooped on!! I'm glad you get to share the same joy as us "boy owners" :haha:. If it makes you feel any better... I'm on constant watch... Nappy free time would NEVER be possible in this house lmao


----------



## n_gods_hands

hey ladies I hope for those that are still waiting the day will be soon...at least on the bright side pregnancy cant go on forever...ha if I hear that one more time I think ill scream...anyway went the other day for my doc appointment and once again my bp was high and the doc actually told me he wanted me back in on monday morning to have it checked again. he said unfortunatly at this stage in pregnancy it only keeps going up and that chances are that it was going to be higher on monday than it was then and if that is the case he wants to talk about inducing me on tiuesday...Though I will be 39 weeks on monday i still really did not want another induction. I was induced with my first and it took forever and the pains were so bad. I was actually overdue with my first and really wanted the experience going oh shit imin labor grab the bags lets go...
what is meant to be will be...also he checked me for dialation and nothing...and I have been trying everything in the book to kick start this labor...


----------



## Maria1234

n_gods_hands said:


> hey ladies I hope for those that are still waiting the day will be soon...at least on the bright side pregnancy cant go on forever...ha if I hear that one more time I think ill scream...anyway went the other day for my doc appointment and once again my bp was high and the doc actually told me he wanted me back in on monday morning to have it checked again. he said unfortunatly at this stage in pregnancy it only keeps going up and that chances are that it was going to be higher on monday than it was then and if that is the case he wants to talk about inducing me on tiuesday...Though I will be 39 weeks on monday i still really did not want another induction. I was induced with my first and it took forever and the pains were so bad. I was actually overdue with my first and really wanted the experience going oh shit imin labor grab the bags lets go...
> what is meant to be will be...also he checked me for dialation and nothing...and I have been trying everything in the book to kick start this labor...

Still no baby this end lots of cramps yesterday but nothing since. I have been having bp issues but last two visits to mw and bp has been normal so bp can go up and down at anytime so try not to worry , I have started drinking beetroot juice and taking magnesium tablets so I think this has helped. I'm 39weeks today and really want things to start happening now!!!!


----------



## doggylover

I don't care about a race lily and readytomum- just get those babies out of there for me to coo over!! 

Ngodshands so glad to hear from you! I have everything crossed that labour surprises you before induction!


----------



## Cherrybump

Afternoon ladies. first time being on today.

took paige into my work to show her off she was well loved and all everyone could say and repeat was on how tiny she was lol..

I hadnt done a morning pump so i did it once i got home as my boobs were bit sore and when i squeeze them a little i was leaking lol so i guess ill need to pump again soon.

Paige was being bit weird today with her sleeping lol. she was in and out of sleep from 9am until 3pm. when i got home. I took her out the carseat gave her some milk then she was wide awake ryan pop her on the mat for a bit before pooping her back in carseat then off to his mums lol poor kid as been stuck in the car seat all day. lol 

I feelt my post might be one sided sorry lassies im super shattered now i wanna sleep but all the soaps are about to start plus ryan has paige tonight lol. I have her all day tomorrow plus saturday night since he's back to work. so im going to mothercare to spend vouchers i was given :). 

Oh ryan finished of our milk and i never pick any up lol so for my coffee i pinch some of paiges baby power milk lol just like having cafe matte


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey ladies! 

I'm so happy my blood pressure is finally dropping off!! Pre eclampsia is finally going away!! I got my lowest reading in months just now, 138/83!! ok it's still high but when you consider I was topping the high end of the 90's up til now it is a rather decent reading. 

Benson has put on 10oz he now weighs just over 8lbs. So even though my supply is dropping down a bit he's still putting on an average of 2oz a day! 

Someone who got us a card yesterday messaged me today to say her kids had broken out in chicken pox last night!!! So I threw the card away and sterilized everything!!! omg!! The last thing I need is a newborn with pox!!! 

Cherrybump so nice that you took her to work, I bet Paige was making all your friends broody! 

N_gods_hands I hope that labour starts for you naturally and soon hun! It's nice to see you here again I had been wondering about how you were doing a few weeks back. I must admit I skim read your post quickly to see if you had your baby lol xx


----------



## lily28

My overdue bump:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=601941&amp;d=1366452618

40+2 weeks today and feeling soooo heavy. I keep having bloody show, and had lots of BH all night long!


OMG Candy, pox is scary, especially when Benson is so young. I 'm not going any close to kids from today. I feel sorry for my friend - I usually babysit her 2 yo daughter, but the kid was sick last time, coughing and telling me her throat hurts... But we can't afford any kind of illness right now.
I sterilized everything too.


----------



## doggylover

Lily you look phenomenal! Fingers crossed you are on the road to labour now!

Just had my last midwife visit. Isabelle now weighs 8lb 3oz which is 9oz over her birth weight, and 13oz from what she weighed this day last week! Chunky monkey!


----------



## liams_mom

It feels so funny to know that Jackson weighs 10lbs 5oz (9 oz lower than his birthweight) and he'll gain from there! He's so tall/long, that he looks thin even at that weight. My two giant boys! Liam just turned 3 and he's already over 40" tall and 36 lbs 6 oz! Estimated height is 6'4-6'6! Not sure where this giant gene came from, but it came with dimples on both boys as well, so I'll take it :D I'm in a gushy mood over my guys this morning if you couldn't tell. Jackson did his usual; feeding around 9pm, sleep until 1am, stay up and cluster feeding until 3am and then sleeping until 6am. Don't mind that schedule at all :) I've also found his room is almost soundproof :) No waking up Liam with his little cries :thumbsup:


----------



## kealz194

Lily you look gorgeous! Such a lovely tidy bump!
Liam's mom you so have a right to gush over your 2gorgeous boys! I keep finding myself doin the same, I get all emotional looking at them think those are my children! I created those gorgeous beings! They grow up too fast so we have rights to gush while they are cute and adorable <3 
Hope everyone is ok! How are all you new mummy's doing? Enjoying every moment I'm sure!!! And as for all you mummy's to be I hope your Los come soon so there are more gorgeous April babies to gush over! Readytomum could very well be holding Peter right now! How exciting! 
Afm, all you evil ladies discussing Pizza Hut cookie dough whilst I had gestational diabetes!!!! Guess what I'm having for dinner tonight hehe! ;) 
Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello girls! I thought i would jump on while i have a minute with Emme napping! 

Yay for healthy babies!!! Emme had a 2 day check up and then will have her 2 week check up on Monday. She was weighing 7lbs 6 ozs but i know my little chunky monkey has gained weight her little cheeks are getting FAT!! lol

Lily beautiful bump! 

Readytomum i am hoping by now Peter has shown!!! Can't wait to hear how you both are doing!

Well i have Evil Step mother drama with Laurynn and Brandon's evil witch! Laurynn is in a pageant tonight and she is controlling my time with her and what i have a say so in or not in. I am trying to be nice for the kids but my patience is wearing thin! Anyways off that subject and back to Emmaleigh...she loves sleeping on her belly...i lay her down on her back and she is back wide awake and will not go back to sleep. . .i lay her on her tummy and BAM she is out for hours....I am scared to death of SIDS so even though she is sleeping sound i am up like a frantic woman pacing the floors to make sure she is ok. Then i end up just sleeping with her on my chest so i end up getting some sleep.


----------



## ukgirl23

lily your bump is gorgeous!!!! I read most women go into full.labour 48 hours or less after having a show so fingers are tightly crossed for you hunny xxx 

omg the chicken pox thing freaked me out haha Im glad Im not the only one freaked out about sterilising everything xx

mommabrown the kids evil step mother aounds like a fat cow!! what a silly bitch she is trying to tell you about your own daughter!!

Ben sleeps best on his side and Im worried too about thay so I cant sleep when he's sleeping unless he sleeps next to me or Aaron keeps an eye out. 

afm.. Im feeling really low today.. we took the kids to soft play which was great fun after an argument over if we should take the buggy or not.. which I won! Then we went to the amusements and I had to feed Ben in the baby room there. Which was very stressful as he needed a nappy change first and peed everywhere.. good job I took a spare outfit with me.. he's cluster feeding like crazy today my boobs ache from all the feeding and Ive not managed to wash any school uniform yet! The weather is gorgeous and I was hoping to get it on the line but now its almost 7pm!! 

Aaron is just sitting on the computer while Im stuck doing everything with Ben and goodness forbid I complain about it.. There is no sympathy from him at all! x


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Candy that is no good....I bitched Allen out a good one the week after his mom left and I have had no more problems out of him. He is even getting up at night to take her since he finally understands how tired I get. Maybe you need to just walk over to him and hand him Ben and go take a hot bath so he has no excuse and you will get some time to relax. 

I fret over everything now with Emmaleigh...Allen says she is already spoiled! Oh well Happy wife Happy life is what I say to him hahaha.


----------



## ukgirl23

it must be the hormones mommabrown... Aaron is defo gonna get it soon if he doesnt step up!! I am loving the bath idea the only thing that would make it perfect would be a nice cold beer lol xx


----------



## doggylover

A baby the age of our LOs cannot be spoilt! That's so silly!

I would majorly worry about them sleeping on their tummy or side as well, luckily Isabelle sleeps well on her back at night. She's started squirming from one side of her crib to the other and smooshing her head against the side which I don't like at all. 

Her cord fell off earlier when I was changing her - gross. I squealed!


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Melon1003 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :D I've got alot of catching up to do as I imagine there have been a few more births since I was on last.
> I just wanted to update that my little boy Max was born 3 weeks early on the 5th April. He's absolutely perfect despite a very speedy delivery. Congrats to those of you who also have your new additions:D I'm now goimg to go catch up. xx
> 
> Congratulations melon! Welcome baby Max!!
> 
> Oh ladies I had a huge reply typed up...and I guess I maybe fell asleep :haha: so it deleted :dohh:
> 
> Basically:
> steph I don't know how you could think Grayson was a big baby at your bf group - unless they all have midgets! He wasn't huge at birth - he hasn't put on 20lbs or anything since then?! :haha: you must be giving him the good stuff in any case!
> 
> Candy: I laughed so much at that story of you washing your boobs :rofl: I have to say, Simon has really manned up in the last week! During the birth he was offered a look down at the head etc, and he was all for it. He even had a look at the placenta sick:), and hasn't flinched at any of my gross bloodiness or leaky bits! He definitely has found some inner strength from somewhere!
> 
> Cherry: I think pumping whatever you can is amazing! Don't worry whether its 2 times or 5 times a day, any that you get and give her is amazing considering how difficult pumping is. Don't beat yourself up about not doing it enough. You tried all you could to keep her on the boob, and now you are doing the best you can to make sure she gets breastmilk :thumbup: I think that makes you a pretty amazing mumma!
> 
> Kristy: :growlmad: about still waiting for Chelsea!! She's hopefully not going to make you wait too much longer, come on time at the very least!
> 
> Also, so glad to hear I am not the only one traumatised by the first bath time! Mommabrown, it's lucky Allen and I didn't have to do it together of we'd have been a totally snivelling wreck! :haha:
> 
> Afm: Isabelle did a great job last night as well :thumbup: she slept 2 1/2-3 hours at a time (all in her crib!) and fed in between. We didn't all wake up until 7.30! She's still jaundiced (don't know if I mentioned that before) but I know it's totally normal....I still worry though! Both midwives have said its fine and she is ok, and my brother said the same, but I just can't help but worry. She's in the window now, having a little bit of sun!
> We are hoping to nip up to my parents later which will be nice to get out. I'll feed Isabelle, then leave her with my mum while we take the dogs for a (short and slow, thanks to my stitches!!) walk to get some air.
> 
> Kirstabelle.........where are you and your baby?!?!?! We need to know!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh Candy, sorry Aaron is being such a douche!! Leave it to men, to think we can handle it all on our own and they dont need to do anything. Rob is actually pretty good... Usually I just take care of everything at night (since i'm up anyways), but he will always offer to change the diaper. During the day, I usually just hand him the baby when I need to take care of other things and he takes over. I agree Mommabrown, just hand him the baby and walk away!!
As for beer... I usually have 1 beer each night. Granted, they are super light american beers... but never the less... it makes me feel like a human again. Doctor said it is fine to have one a day, but to make sure I drink it while feeding (since it will not affect the milk LO is eating and it takes 2 hours to be out of the milk again...at which time you will be ready for the next feeding). Some say, that the beer actually helps your milk production :shrug:.

When Grayson has his cluster feeding moments, I end up with the worst nipple pain :wacko:. Even when rotating boobs, they both get sore.


----------



## stmw

Hi Ladies!!

Thought I would pop in and say hi when Roxy is bed and Lexi is finally sleeping!

Shes been a bit off today and hasnt slept alot atall, shes also got a rash on her neck which I believe is a heat rash - Ive got to keep an eye on it.

Ive decided to stop expressing today. Ive been expressing as opposed to breastfeeding so Roxy could help with feeding etc but its just been getting to me being stuck on a pump for an hour every 3 hours with Roxy running around causing havoc and not being able to move!! Boobs are killing me now and im not 100% happy about it but I think its for the best as I wont have time to do it when DH goes back to work.

Ill have to catch up properly soon, I mostly check stuff on facebook.

Much love xxxxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

I had a good hard laugh earlier! Laurynn has been helping out so much with Emmaleigh and she decided ahe wanted to change her diaper...well she had pooped and I told her I didn't think she was done and she said oh yeah mommy she is really stinky....so off comes her diaper and Emmaleigh poops all over the couch!!!!!!!! I swear I wish you all could have seen Laurynn's face OMG I was laughing so hard my belly muscles ached so badly!!!


Oh a beer sounds nice too right about now....or a vodka and cranberry juice...After dealing with the Fat Cow I need somethingto keep me from punching her lights out at the pageant later.


----------



## Cherrybump

candy - yay for your bp going down :).. hope the kids ejmjoyed soft play.

wow paige hasnt gained that much or i dont think lol i need to work it out. (i just lbs checked in the book ) ok they have her as 6lbs 12, then she went down to 6lbs 8oz then 6lbs 11lbs now 7oz so ive work out from were she lost from lol..she gained... 7oz maybe 8oz ...Does it go to 12oz or 13oz i dunno hahaha lol 

Im shattered and all i wanna do now is sleeeep.. I dont wanna leave the hosue for the next few days but we're off to ryans mums tomorrow for a roast lol. 

we have the hospital thursday for her hips and we've to go over to the library on wednesday to get her weighted again. dreading this as she will crying the place out once we strip her down lol.. poor girl hates being naked..

I spent those vouchers i got and got her few sleepsuits which say 0-3 months lol but look like they will drown her so they will be good lol.. a new dress 0-3 months new sun hat which doesnt even fit her head lol the hat is pointy and her head is long due to being breech for so long lol. I bought frames for her photos :) and even bought this cool born in 2013 frame lol but i wanna go back to hm for the baby vest that has that on it lol. or ill hunt on amazon for one :D..

I also bought so bottles for my pump since its not tommee tippee since all the bottle after from the one i got with the pump are from that make lol 

Anyways hope your all having nice day and not over doing things.

Lovely bump lily and congrats to the ladies whom posted on facebook :) xxx


----------



## sugaree13

First time really being on the forums since coming home from the hospital but Baby Jaxon Salvatore surprised us and came early on March 14th! 7lb 12oz, 22 inches.

Went for my weekly dr visit on the 13th after having some mild contractions on the ride down to the doctor (which luckily is attached to the hospital), she did the internal and told me that I was a bit over 4cm and that the head was fully engaged. I guess I just looked shocked as I sat there because she picked up my clothes from the chair next to my OH, handed them to me and said "girl, youre in active labor. This baby is gonna be here by the end of the day. go upstairs to L&D. NOW!!" lol. 
Hubby and I took a minute to make phone calls, then suddenly both break down and cry (tears of joy and shock) as we realized that our baby boy was coming!!!

After 30 hours of labor then 3 hours of pushing he was finally here. The dr that I saw the day before (that told me I was having the baby by the end of the day) ended up delivering my baby so I got to 'yell' at her for lying to me about that. :lol:

Lil chunkers growing so fast! I cant take it!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg sugaree what a shock labour!! I LOVE his little 9months inside onsie!! How early was he? he is gorgeous xxx

stmw Im the opposite.. Im breastfeeding straight from the breast but its so sore and Ben keeps struggling to latch which makes me more sore so Im thinking of expressing instead.. he has fed in short bursts non stop today. my nipple on the right side has a shooting pain in it ... ouch!! 


That was funny about Emmaleigh shitting on the couch mommabrown haha!! Poor Laurynn!! Good luck for your little girl in the pagent later. dont let the bitch of a step mother get to you xx 

cherrybump I also got new clothes for Benson yesterday.. ASDA are having a sale and I got some onsies and sleep suits and a very cute dungaree set... I think babies in dungarees are just the cutest!! xx 

well I managed to get Ben off my boob long enough to actually eat dinner! granted it wasnt hot but oh well.. then I got to tidy up and wash the kids school clothes so I feel a bit better now. Ben has had a bath and some milk so hopefully he will settle nicely now but he's sucking his hands again so I think he might want more.. I think tomorrow if Aaron doesnt help I will just give him Benson and say he needs his nappy done ect.. I love Ben but I need some time for me too.. I cant have him atraced to my boobies 24/7! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh I am so jealous of everyone buying new clothes! We bought some and had so many given to us at our shower Emmaleigh doesn't need clothes till she is 6months old!! 

Wow what a labor sugree! Was your due date right?? 

Candy Thanks Allen called me and told me to just steer clear of her and be the bigger person which isn't always easy to do but hopefully since she is so psycho about my Ex being around me maybe she will keep him and herself far far away from me! I laughed about it Emmaleigh too could barely clean the couch from laughing at Laurynn. 
I would just hand Ben over to Aaron. That is the only way you are gonna get time for you and maybe ot will sink in to him that he needs to be more helpful. My milk is still there barely but it never came out by hand expressing. I pumped to get it out and it killed my nipples after doing it for so long too.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg mommabrown I dont know why she would ever think you would even want to touch your ex with yiur little finger!! she must be insane to think you would want him! Allen is riht it is far better to take the high ground and ignore her. xx


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. Just so exhausted, lol. I have z bit of catching up to do so will go back and read soon. By the way, thankyou for all the congrats!! Chelsea and I came home from hospital last night and I'm just waiting on the home maternity services mw right now as I write this. Bp has gone down!! Everything I'd going well just having horrendous after birth pains, lol. Looked at my discharge papers for the first time last night and actually my official recorded established labour was 10 minutes. Wow that's crazy! I think it's taking me a bit to wrap my head around what happened!! Anyways ladies I'll be back on soon to catch up on all my reading and I'll post some pics of my beautiful girl!! Hope everyone is doing well!! Has there been some more births in the last 2 days?!


----------



## kristyrich

Oh doggylover- I just noticed that on the front page I'm the only one with Los birth weight in kg ( as the hospital has just started doing it that way) but I worked out that it would be 6 pound 8. :)


----------



## sugaree13

ukgirl23 said:


> omg sugaree what a shock labour!! I LOVE his little 9months inside onsie!! How early was he? he is gorgeous xxx

He was (only) 3 weeks early, but everyone had me convinced my first would be 'late' so I had kind of expected to go over 40, not go 3 weeks early, though part of me had a feeling he was coming for a day or two before my appointment. 
Before Jax came I realized that if I actually bought all the clothes I kept finding on pinterest that i would be in debt till he was in college :lol:, so I made a bunch of onesies. That one is probably my favorite. 
Thank you :)



Mommabrown said:


> Wow what a labor sugree! Was your due date right??

It was. (excuse if TMI, but) the conception date that the dr associated with it was correct, so im guessing my due date was spot on. He just wanted out!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh god Candy because she is a psycho!!!! You should have seen her face when they were reading off Laurynn's entry paper....she only put her and my Ex and Laurynn scribbled Stephanies name out and so it read parents are Pete and Laurynn Campbell and Rashel Brown!!! Bahahahahaha their faces were priceless!!!! And her bitch Aunts kept giving me go to hell looks the whole time!!!! I just smiled and laughed it up because they were all nut cases! I felt bad Laurynn didn't place but she had fun and thats all that mattered.


----------



## liams_mom

Well I'm still up, but that's my insomnia and it seems my little man is on a fairly regular night schedule already which means I have 2 more hours of awake time, then sleep until 6AM EST :thumbup: Liam spent a ton of time with his daddy today building a fire pit for s'mores, hot dogs and other fun things this summer. The weather got a bit milder here in the states, but not as warm as it was while I was stuck in the hospital! I was so unhappy that the days I was being looked after "in house" were 78 degrees and sunny and I couldn't go outside at all :cry:

Looking forward to a visit from some friends tomorrow morning some time. Getting Jackson used to hanging out with friends and family is important to me. I'm also swollen on the bottom half now that my tummy is going down. Boo! I have to keep my feet above my head but I feel so lazy :nope: I guess there's no way to win after a c-section. You aren't supposed to get up and run around, but then I get wry looks from Greg like I'm being lazy on purpose. He's aware of how I feel, but I still feel like he's giving me looks. Damn hormones!


----------



## lily28

Just wanted to share that baby's hospital bag is ready. I had my list in my arms ordering DH around lol he is such a great help and a good sport when he wants to be one! <3

I'm leaving mine for last minute. 

off for a long walk now.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck lily, hope the walk gets things moving along!

I didn't have my bag packed when I went into labour, as I was kinda in denial about it being true labour, it was hilarious scrabbling round trying to find everything when i finally realised I was in established labour and looking precipitate again :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats sugaree. xx

Lol i bought bigger sizes for paige since most things will fit her for a while. i just bought her new dress as my friend was coming to take some piks. We only got 2 good ones i thought she would have got more but paige was being little fussy pants lol so she's going to come back and try again lol.. 

Im lucky enough to get them done free lol and her sister is due her little one soon to soon more baby piks :) lol xx

Posted the 2 piks below.

Good luck lily hope the walking helps x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4860.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4878.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ukgirl23

omg mommabrown that is brilliant :haha: !! I saw a picture of Laurynn on facebook she looked beautiful, doesn't matter that she didn't place, she still done you proud xx 

Me and Aaron have completely fallen out I'm not even talking to him... I wedged my BFing pillow between our faces last night, he was mad at me for taking a nap yesterday.. I couldn't help it I BFed Ben then fell asleep :/ I said to him that I was still recovering from having Ben and I was tired and he said to... wait for it........ you had a baby 11 days ago!! it only takes 3 days to recover!! 

OMG!!! I could kill him!


----------



## doggylover

Sugaree what an amazing story!! Welcome to baby Jaxon, and congratulations to you and oh!

Mommabrown: poor Laurynn! Although poor you having to clean up the sofa! It's so nice that she is so eager to help look after Emmaleigh.

Stmw: that's such a lovely idea to pump so roxy can help out, you're one dedicated momma. 

Kristy: I changed Chelsea's weight for you :) my hospital gave us Isabelle's weight in kg as well, but we were both baffled and they had to convert it for us!!! 

Candy, Aaron is such an idiot to say that! If he'd like I can come round and show him my stitches which are still swollen and red, and he can see how even though its been 11 days I still am not quite recovered?! :haha:

Oh my gosh, exhaustion has finally caught up with me. Isabelle has been doing some crazy feeding over the last two days, and I didn't realise how tired I was getting. Last night she was up 4 times to eat, and this morning I was just exhausted. She slept soundly in between feeds, but just the up and down took it out of me. Brought her down to Simon at 9am and went back to bed. We were supposed to take her to church today, but by the time I woke up again she needed fed so I wouldn't have had time to get ready. 

So yeah, I am snooze fest over here today.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg doggylover he pushed me over the edge this morning he stayed in bed til 11 then I said oh J wouldnt mind a lie in!! he was like well you done nothing for three months!! calling me lazy and telling me to go take the kids out and shut up... so I threw a cup of water in his face!!! omg.. I feel terrible! hes packed most his stuff and gone to his mums house! :/


----------



## dan-o

sugaree13 said:


> First time really being on the forums since coming home from the hospital but Baby Jaxon Salvatore surprised us and came early on March 14th! 7lb 12oz, 22 inches.
> 
> Went for my weekly dr visit on the 13th after having some mild contractions on the ride down to the doctor (which luckily is attached to the hospital), she did the internal and told me that I was a bit over 4cm and that the head was fully engaged. I guess I just looked shocked as I sat there because she picked up my clothes from the chair next to my OH, handed them to me and said "girl, youre in active labor. This baby is gonna be here by the end of the day. go upstairs to L&D. NOW!!" lol.
> Hubby and I took a minute to make phone calls, then suddenly both break down and cry (tears of joy and shock) as we realized that our baby boy was coming!!!
> 
> After 30 hours of labor then 3 hours of pushing he was finally here. The dr that I saw the day before (that told me I was having the baby by the end of the day) ended up delivering my baby so I got to 'yell' at her for lying to me about that. :lol:
> 
> Lil chunkers growing so fast! I cant take it!
> 
> View attachment 602119
> View attachment 602127
> View attachment 602131

Congratulations hun!! He's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dan-o

Cherry bump, those pics are adorable, so cute!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy, Aaron needs a kick in the nuts!! I'm sure he is just overwhelmed and tired, but he still has a lot to learn!!! Are you going to start pumping too? Maybe getting a days worth of milk ready for him and then give him Ben duty for 1 entire day and night!! That should cure his thoughts of you being "lazy" :growlmad:
Let him go to his mom! If he has to run away when things are exhausting, then you dont need him around anyway!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks Steph I cant believe he is acting this way he was so great at the start... I think I will pump and bugger off out for the day.. go get my hair and nails done and let him see how hard it is. I love my little Ben more than life but I really need a break now and then... hes had a lie in and now hes relaxing on his ass at his mums house! I could kill him!


----------



## kealz194

Candy Hun I'm sorry Aaron's being an arse at the moment and I hope he bucks his ideas up soon! Maybe is mum will knock some sense into him as she surely knows what it's like! I have to say Stephen hasn't been too bad! But he still pisses me off lol! He has the play station on all day and I'm sick of watching this fricking game! 
Sarah I know how you feel with the cluster feeding, not only that my lil man has thrush in his mouth and I've got it on my nipples, so we are both taking medication but feeding is uncomfortable! For both him and me, bless him! So he is super needy for me and is not feeding as well as he usually is so feeding more frequently in smaller amounts! :( can't wait till its cleared up! I feel awful, the midwife said its so common in babies and not my fault but I feel like it is! 
Cherry gorgeous pics! And so lucky your getting them for free, I don't know if any of your hospitals did it but they came round and took pics the day he was born like a little mini shoot! I was like ok but I won't be buying any.... £50 later I had 4 pics lol.... I couldn't help it they were too cute! 
Mommabrown I saw the pic of your daughter on fb! She is gorgeous, looks like you too! 
X


----------



## doggylover

Kealz I was convinced I have thrush for a few days- what symptoms do you and James have?

Just out Isabelle's first cloth nappy on. It makes her have such a chunky butt! 

My mum really annoyed me today :growlmad: Isabelle tends to cluster from about 4pm until maybe 9pm so when we were at my sisters for dinner she needed fed a lot. I let her feed off one side until she falls off herself. If its only been 10mins or so I burp her then stuck her back on that side and she continues. She rarely (ie maybe once) has taken both sides in one feed. When she was grizzling earlier my sil said she thought she needed fed. My mum said "oh ill take her and settle her, she only ate half an hour ago"
To which I said "no if she's hungry I will feed her" Then My mum said to Isabelle "maybe if you were allowed to take both sides you wouldn't be hungry"
:growlmad: really annoyed me.


----------



## kealz194

Sarah, James's tongue is white, it looks like he has just been sick. An he is not quite latching on properly (as his tongue hurts bless him) so he is feeding more frequently but less amounts! As for me, my nipples are sore, not the same as when you fee it's more of a burning pain, all over my boob too! And nipple tip looks swollen! Very uncomfortable :(
I've noticed mums (and nans) like to intervene when it comes to breast feeding! At the end of the day hun you know your baby and her feeding patterns and cues. So just let it go over your head! You will soon learn that grand parents will try and push their techniques onto you and try to undermine you! Lol they do t mean to! It's just what grand parents do! I'm used to it now and just ignore it! As for feeding off one boob at a time, James is the same! Very rarely does he take other one! He will drain one and then he will fall asleep, ill burp him, but he never really burps as breast fed babies don't as much as formula fed ones then swap him over but he will have few mouthfuls an off he goes! :) you know what's right! That's all that matters!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz have you checked him for a tongue tie? Ben's tongue is white but pink round the edges, he has trouble latching too so I took him to a BFing expert who said he has a tongue tie, we are going to see if he needs a little snip on tuesday at a tongue tie clinic xx


----------



## ukgirl23

sarah I think people like to think they know best, like my exes mum who wouldnt let me feed Connie, she called her fat and forced a dummy on her to the point where I was so engorged I got blocked ducts, a severe infection and lost my whole supply :( Stick to your guns you know Isabelle best and you know your boobs best.. Ben feeds off the same side twice before I swap over too.. dont let anyone change what you're doing xx


----------



## kealz194

Yeah candy the midwife checked him, she is the one who diagnosed thrush. He hasn't had any trouble latching on till Friday. My nephew and niece both had tongue tie. Benson will be fine!!! Finally James's cord fell off today!!! So have him his first bath! He loved it! Going to have a water baby I think! Can't wait till he has had his jabs so we can take him swimming! So I'm really annoyed at Stephen! I've been wanting to have a bath for a few days, been having rush showers! So we bathed Paige then James, and I was planning to feed James straight after so that I could jump in the bath un disturbed then he could get paigenoff to sleep but no! He insisted that he would be fine settling him as he doesn't get to have him much, so I go run my bath, and all hot water is now gone and James now wants a feed! So not nice hot bath for me tonight! As he has now been feeding for 20 mins!! :( stupid Stephen not listening to me!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, my mom has been good about letting me do what I feel is right but I think she is just terrified that I won't come over as much :haha:. 
I feed Grayson from one side for a total of 30 min (on and off.. Since he usually falls off between 10-15min.. And asks for more 10 min later). If he still wants more after 30 min, I switch sides. It's what they told me to do at the breastfeeding meeting.
The pediatrician told me during my appointment, that in another 3-4 weeks, I should not let him nurse for more then 15-20 min per feeding. Anything after that is Grayson nursing for comfort :cry:. 
Have you girls noticed that LO are nursing shorter as they get older? I feel like Grayson used to nurse for at least 25min... Now he seems happy with 18min :shrug:?

For those ladies that have experience with pumping:
I was told to start at 3 weeks... My question is... When do you pump? After LO feeds in the morning? I know your only supposed to pump once a day at first. Also... If you have refrigerated breast milk, do you run that under warm water as well or do you serve it cold :coffee:

Sorry for all the questions, just don't want to make any mistakes lol


----------



## lily28

Morning ladies!!!

Good job everyone, you had the babies, am I the last one standing??? *hides in shame*

I'm packing my hospital bag as I have a hunch they will keep me at the hospital today, I will do my hair and will go for a NST.
I feel unwell, can't breath, like coming down with pneumonia. I was snoring all night. And baby moves less than usual, but still moves a little, has hick ups etc so I guess he is ok, but not thriving.
I'm ready for anything today, I don't care, natural birth, induction, c section. I feel so crappy I could scream. 
My long walk yesterday didn't help at all, apart making me feel drained and sick  I wanted to go to the post office to pick up some nappies, but can't I feel horrible. I had DH go and pick it up.

So wish me luck and I will try to update you in FB, if I can log in as my cell is an ancient one.


----------



## Steph82

lily28 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Good job everyone, you had the babies, am I the last one standing??? *hides in shame*
> 
> I'm packing my hospital bag as I have a hunch they will keep me at the hospital today, I will do my hair and will go for a NST.
> I feel unwell, can't breath, like coming down with pneumonia. I was snoring all night. And baby moves less than usual, but still moves a little, has hick ups etc so I guess he is ok, but not thriving.
> I'm ready for anything today, I don't care, natural birth, induction, c section. I feel so crappy I could scream.
> My long walk yesterday didn't help at all, apart making me feel drained and sick  I wanted to go to the post office to pick up some nappies, but can't I feel horrible. I had DH go and pick it up.
> 
> So wish me luck and I will try to update you in FB, if I can log in as my cell is an ancient one.

Good luck today lily!! Can't wait to see some pictures of your little man.

I think Maybesoon is still waiting as well. She hasn't been on here for a while but from what I can see on FB, mason is not here yet.

I hope you LO just decides its his time today... At the appointment.... Without any intervention. It sounds like your ready :hugs:


----------



## Maria1234

lily28 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Good job everyone, you had the babies, am I the last one standing??? *hides in shame*
> 
> I'm packing my hospital bag as I have a hunch they will keep me at the hospital today, I will do my hair and will go for a NST.
> I feel unwell, can't breath, like coming down with pneumonia. I was snoring all night. And baby moves less than usual, but still moves a little, has hick ups etc so I guess he is ok, but not thriving.
> I'm ready for anything today, I don't care, natural birth, induction, c section. I feel so crappy I could scream.
> My long walk yesterday didn't help at all, apart making me feel drained and sick  I wanted to go to the post office to pick up some nappies, but can't I feel horrible. I had DH go and pick it up.
> 
> So wish me luck and I will try to update you in FB, if I can log in as my cell is an ancient one.

I'm still pregnant too!!! Due on frid but am ready for him to come at anytime !!! But being a boy he will prob be overdue lol... Good luck and hopefully things will get moving for you soon xx


----------



## Cherrybump

OMG! Candy that man of yours tut tut. 3 days to recover i wish. 
My scar is had the scabbing over stage lol and it hurts a little nothing that i need pain killers for though. 

I take my hat off to all your bfing ladies. Must be tiring having a baby attach to your boobs most of the day lol. 


AFM; Ryan's mum hasnt taking paige for the day. She would normally ask when she'd see her next said ryan asked her last night as we got out the car do you wanna take paige tomorrow. My face turned as if to say (why are you casting her kid of again) lol she said to ryan if its ok with christine. I said yeah i guess.. But tbh i have looked after her 2 nights running would be nice to get this living room hover since i dont like doing it when she's in the room lol. 

:| she slept pretty well last night come 6am i let her co-sleep next to me.. I swear i was on the edge of the bed :( she loves having her arms waving around lol and bring her legs up to her chest making all sort of funny noises before relaxing again lol


----------



## doggylover

kealz194 said:


> Sarah, James's tongue is white, it looks like he has just been sick. An he is not quite latching on properly (as his tongue hurts bless him) so he is feeding more frequently but less amounts! As for me, my nipples are sore, not the same as when you fee it's more of a burning pain, all over my boob too! And nipple tip looks swollen! Very uncomfortable :(
> I've noticed mums (and nans) like to intervene when it comes to breast feeding! At the end of the day hun you know your baby and her feeding patterns and cues. So just let it go over your head! You will soon learn that grand parents will try and push their techniques onto you and try to undermine you! Lol they do t mean to! It's just what grand parents do! I'm used to it now and just ignore it! As for feeding off one boob at a time, James is the same! Very rarely does he take other one! He will drain one and then he will fall asleep, ill burp him, but he never really burps as breast fed babies don't as much as formula fed ones then swap him over but he will have few mouthfuls an off he goes! :) you know what's right! That's all that matters!

Thanks so much for this. We don't have any of those symptoms so I guess I maybe overreacted to normal pain when feeding :blush:
And thank you as well for the support about feedin :hugs: it's good to know I am doing the right thing. It's so hard for me to know what to do sometimes. Sometimes I feel like I have to ask people before I pick her up or anything,just in case I'm doing the wrong thing. But Isabelle seems ok so far, so I guess I am doing OK at the minute.

Lily: sorry to hear you feel so crappy. I hope that your little man makes his appearance ASAP :hugs:

Steph: I'm so glad you have asked about pumping. I am so confused about how that all works :wacko: I didn't know you were only supposed to pump once a day to start with so :thumbup: learning something already!
And I would ignore the whole don't let him comfort suck thing. Isabelle comfort sucks half the time, but it keeps her happy and contented so I'm ok with that! 

I had a bit of a crappy day yesterday, so exhausted and emotional. But I got some great sleep last night (thank you God for a baby who sleeps well) so I feel 100 times better today. Simon is off to work for a few hours so we are hanging out alone for the first time really!! Isabelle is asleep though, I'm clearly not a fun mummy!!


----------



## kealz194

Sarah don't ever doubt yourself you are a great mummy ad doing everything she needs you to do! Having a baby dependinnon you is such a scary thing! James is my second and i still have doubts an worries! But you know your child, always follow your instincts and never doubt what your doing! Isabelle is a very lucky little lady!
Lily good luck my lovely! I hope you get to meet your little man very soon! Will b keeping you in my thoughts! 
Well I had more to say but hole typing my brother phoned and now I have a massive headache! He is just turned 20last week and he has been with his gd now for just under 2 months! She has just moved into my mum and dads to be closer coz she lived 2hrs away! And now she has just found out she is 5weeks pregnant! I am so not happy. I just knew it was going to happen! I am not overly keen on her, infact I dislike her with a passion and I just knew this was going to happen!!!!!!!!!! Omg I'm furious! He is 20! He can't even look after his animals! He killed his snake for gods sake! The poor thing died of dehydration!!!!! This is wrong on so many levels! And now only I know he hasn't even told my parents... Omg... I'm sorry for the rant ladies I am just.... Omg the stupid boy! Thing is she has already had 3miscarriages with 3other different men and she is only 20! To me it's entrapment! Am I being unreasonable!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ukgirl23

awww Kealz sorry to hear you have thrush. Good job you both have medicine though so hope it fecks off soon xx 

Lily good luck for today, I can't wait for an update!! xx 

Doggylover, I'm also very hormonal and emotional right now, me and Aaron had a few fallings out and I've been bitch of the year for the past few days, I'm glad you are feeling better today and that Simon is home to help out for a bit xx 

Cherrybump, wow you are lucky having someone to take Paige so often so soon!! I couldn't bare to part with Ben just yet, I hate people doing the work for me too lol, only Aaron is allowed x 

afm.. I'm feeling much better today, I don't know what happened yesterday, I hadn't yet hit the wall of emotion which I usually hit 2 days after birth, this time I gradually got more and more pissed off until I exploded! It didn't help that Ben had been cluster feeding for 5 hours and I'ld got nothing done then when he did finally stop I was too exhausted to get up. 
Me and Aaron had a talk last night we both admitted we had done shit wrong and probably asked too much of each other so we sorted that mess out, he's helped me out a lot more today and he seems a lot happier. It doesn't feel as tense in here anymore. He went back to work today so I'm wondering if some of the strain on his part was because he had to leave Ben. 

anyway Ben's about to drop off my booby now and I'm dying for food, I'll be popping in later to check for updates on Lily :D 

oh I almost forgot.... Steph.. the pumping thing is fine from birth. You can pump as many times a day as you need to, if you squeeze the back of your boob between your fingers and thumb like if you make a C shape with your hand, you can get the hind milk too. I usually pump when I know a feed is due or when Ben begins to hungry cry or fuss, if he hasn't woken up yet put it in the fridge until he wakes up then warm it up but do not shake breast milk as it breaks down the fat molecules. Make sure you wash and steralise everything you used that touched milk. I wash my pump after I use it then steralise it before I use it again. You can store it in the fridge for upto 24 hours but I would try not to leave it that long. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz I agree with you that it's a bit soon for them to have a baby! They really should have been more careful. However I had my other babies at 17 and 21 and so I can't use age to say someone is going to be a shit parent, Aaron was 19 when Lucas was about 11 months old when we got together and he was really immature and couldn't look after himself but he was amazing with Lucas, he read the kids stories and done feeds and nappies.. so you can't really judge him yet until he becomes a dad. I do think it is very quick and a very silly thing to do so soon xx


----------



## Steph82

Kealz, I can understand your worry 100%. It usually takes men longer to mature anyway... no need to throw another human being in the mix (unless you were planning for it of course). There are always exceptions to the rule (like Candy mentioned), but they have only been together for a short while and are not financially independent yet. Having a baby is hard work and very expensive. :wacko: I do hope, that everything works out for the best! Nothing you can do about it now!! But... you are def allowed to be frustrated!! 
So now she lives with our parents, and they havn't told them yet?? Yieks... that can't be fun :nope:

Candy, as for sterilizing the pump... Do I need to sterilize the tubbing after every pump? Whats the best way to do that? I will be pumping at least 3 times a day at work, and I dont have access to boiling water there :shrug:. I know that they sell sterilizing wipes, but those wont help for the tubes either. 

I cant believe that the pump doesnt come with more detailed information on this lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

yea you have to steralise every part of the pump and bottle that touched milk.. do they have a microwave at work? You can buy a steraliser that goes in the microwave, I have one of those they are brilliant. Are you able to wash the pump at work? I wouldn't use the wipes xx


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> yea you have to steralise every part of the pump and bottle that touched milk.. do they have a microwave at work? You can buy a steraliser that goes in the microwave, I have one of those they are brilliant. Are you able to wash the pump at work? I wouldn't use the wipes xx

I guess I will need to get a microwave sterilizer. I hadn't bought one before, because I don't really have a lot of room at home for more things to stand around... but I can get one for work! And putting the tubing in there, will clean the inside of the tubes as well??


----------



## ukgirl23

as long as you wash the tubing out properly and get all the milk out then the heat from the steraliser will kill any bacteria left

I've used the microwave sterliser for all 3 of mine and love it, they look huge but they fit away nicely and I can get a good 3 bottles plus my pump inside it xx


----------



## kealz194

Thanks guys! Obviously ill support them anyway I can, I just can't help but feel like she planned this! My patents are going to be so mad! They are not ready in any way! They hardly know each other really! But we shall just have to see how it pans out! Either way that's my niece or nephew! 
Steph you need to wash all parts first then sterilize. You can get small travel microwave ones, they look like little lunch boxes! as it will only be the pump you need to sterilize and not tones of bottles too! Will you be transferring into storage bags? 
Xx


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Good luck today lily!! Can't wait to see some pictures of your little man.
> 
> *I think Maybesoon is still waiting as well. She hasn't been on here for a while but from what I can see on FB, mason is not here yet.*
> 
> I hope you LO just decides its his time today... At the appointment.... Without any intervention. It sounds like your ready :hugs:

You're right maybesoon's edd is the end of the month, so she has some more time... :winkwink:



Maria1234 said:


> I'm still pregnant too!!! Due on frid but am ready for him to come at anytime !!! But being a boy he will prob be overdue lol... Good luck and hopefully things will get moving for you soon xx

Yay Maria, nice to hear I'm not the last one ha ha 

Although both your and maybesoon have some time to have your LOs within normal, I'm the only one delayed right now :shrug: I feel like I'm pregnant for a year.

So -apparently :blush:- they didn't keep me at the hospital. Baby's NST was fine, although he is sleepy today. They kept moving me around to have him do something and a more experienced midwife told the students "babies have the right to sleep too, don't they?" which was very funny, and we were laughing so right there and then baby started moving. He is a little clown.

Then I met my midwife, who examined me and she said I'm in early stages of labor :thumbup:. I told her I don't feel anything, and she said it is the position of the baby that makes it pain free for now. She ordered me to go home have something to eat while I can and rest, have naps, make my bags. She said she almost broke the water while examining me, whoopsy! I made a lot of progress this weekend!
As for me feeling sick: it is the silly labor! :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

kealz194 said:


> Thanks guys! Obviously ill support them anyway I can, I just can't help but feel like she planned this! My patents are going to be so mad! They are not ready in any way! They hardly know each other really! But we shall just have to see how it pans out! Either way that's my niece or nephew!
> Steph you need to wash all parts first then sterilize. You can get small travel microwave ones, they look like little lunch boxes! as it will only be the pump you need to sterilize and not tones of bottles too! Will you be transferring into storage bags?
> Xx

I picked up the gift set kit yesterday with the 2oz bottles, 5oz bottles, and storage freezer bags. I figured that would give me a chance to try all different ones and see what I like best. My pump came with a little cool box that fits 4 of the bottles, so I'll be pumping into bottles at work.
I checked the Medela website, and they say that you dont need to sterilize the tubes, because they dont come into contact with milk :shrug:. I thought it did, but I also haven't used it yet. This is all so confusing lol


----------



## doggylover

Lily yay :dance:!!! Early labour is the right way to be heading! And pain free sounds perfect!! Long may that continue! LO will hopefully be here in what... 24-48 hrs?

Steph I remember reading something (maybe in the bf forum) that you can pump, transfer all parts of the pump to a sealed bag and tore in the fridge and then pump again w/o sterilising. Not sure on the time frame, but pop over to them and ask.


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh you only have to steralise the milky bits after washing.. I thought the tubes had the milk through them but if not thats good! .. you have to steralise the bottles but not the bags xx 

lily yay for early labour... eat and sleep while you are pain free :) Hope things progress quickly for you xxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I sterilized the tubing the first time and then never again - unless milk would somehow get in there! At work (and even during the day at home) I just wash the milky pieces and then stick them in the fridge, and sterilize once at the end of the day. Maybe not how everyone would do it but I've not had any problems doing it that way with either LO yet :flow: my pump will pump directly into a bag so I just do that and it goes straight into the freezer unless I know I'll need it soon :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

And lily YAY for early labor signs! I felt like trash for a few days before labor and really thought I was coming down with a nasty cold or throat infection - thankfully it was gone when I went into labor!


----------



## ukgirl23

i didnt know you could just put it in the fridge and reuse itI thought you had to steralise it each time you used it... defo easier at work xx


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> I checked the Medela website, and they say that you dont need to sterilize the tubes, because they dont come into contact with milk :shrug:. I thought it did, but I also haven't used it yet. This is all so confusing lol

I was talking to the Medela guy today by coincidence! The tubes only suck air, no milk goes through them, the milk goes directly in the bottle!:thumbup:
So, yeah the tubes don't need sterilizing. I thought it was weird too, until he explained it to me.:dohh:


----------



## JenX

Maria1234 said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Good job everyone, you had the babies, am I the last one standing??? *hides in shame*
> 
> I'm packing my hospital bag as I have a hunch they will keep me at the hospital today, I will do my hair and will go for a NST.
> I feel unwell, can't breath, like coming down with pneumonia. I was snoring all night. And baby moves less than usual, but still moves a little, has hick ups etc so I guess he is ok, but not thriving.
> I'm ready for anything today, I don't care, natural birth, induction, c section. I feel so crappy I could scream.
> My long walk yesterday didn't help at all, apart making me feel drained and sick  I wanted to go to the post office to pick up some nappies, but can't I feel horrible. I had DH go and pick it up.
> 
> So wish me luck and I will try to update you in FB, if I can log in as my cell is an ancient one.
> 
> I'm still pregnant too!!! Due on frid but am ready for him to come at anytime !!! But being a boy he will prob be overdue lol... Good luck and hopefully things will get moving for you soon xxClick to expand...

Good luck, Lily! 

Maria, I'm still here, too! Due date tomorrow and scheduled for induction starting with Cervadil on Wednesday, Pitocin on Thursday. Scared!


----------



## Maria1234

Yeah lily!!!
Very good news, early labour woohoo, hope that's what's happening to me as I've been getting loads of period like cramps and BH can sometimes be 3/4 in an hour so hoping something might be happening. Got mw on wed so will see what she says.


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Lily yay :dance:!!! Early labour is the right way to be heading! And pain free sounds perfect!! Long may that continue! LO will hopefully be here in what... 24-48 hrs?
> 
> Steph I remember reading something (maybe in the bf forum) that you can pump, transfer all parts of the pump to a sealed bag and tore in the fridge and then pump again w/o sterilising. Not sure on the time frame, but pop over to them and ask.

Wash every 24 hours. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Steph -- here's the FDA recommendations on sterilizing a breast pump. :thumbup: https://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/...er/ConsumerProducts/BreastPumps/ucm061950.htm

_"All breast pump parts that come in contact with breast milk, such as bottles, valves and breast shields, should be cleaned after each use. It is not possible to completely sterilize breast pump parts at home, even if you boil them. However, sterilization is not necessary to keep these parts safe and sanitary. You can do that by thoroughly washing away germs and bacteria with liquid dishwashing soap and warm water."_

Tubing should NOT be coming into contact with milk (but it's possible if you have a forceful letdown). And you should NOT clean it between pumps unless you have multiple sets of tubing because it won't dry out in time for the next pump. Water in the tubes could get into your pump and cause mold to grow in the motor (which could then cause mold spores in your expressed milk!). Tubing needs to be completely dry before using it. 

As has already been discussed on this thread, you can store your pump parts in the fridge for up to 24 hours without cleaning between pumps (this is helpful if you're exclusively pumping but not so much if you're only pumping at work. I just had dish soap at work and washed my pump parts in super hot water between pumps).


----------



## LittleSpy

Speaking of breastfeeding -- We're doing it! Exclusively! Violet gained 5oz in the last 4 days and is only 2oz shy of birth weight at 6 days old. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm really having a hard time believing we're doing it, but it's awesome. She was nearly constantly attached to a boob for 4 days straight but we seem to be spacing things out more the last couple of days. So hoping she continues to gain.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Steph -- here's the FDA recommendations on sterilizing a breast pump. :thumbup: https://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/...er/ConsumerProducts/BreastPumps/ucm061950.htm
> 
> _"All breast pump parts that come in contact with breast milk, such as bottles, valves and breast shields, should be cleaned after each use. It is not possible to completely sterilize breast pump parts at home, even if you boil them. However, sterilization is not necessary to keep these parts safe and sanitary. You can do that by thoroughly washing away germs and bacteria with liquid dishwashing soap and warm water."_
> 
> Tubing should NOT be coming into contact with milk (but it's possible if you have a forceful letdown). And you should NOT clean it between pumps unless you have multiple sets of tubing because it won't dry out in time for the next pump. Water in the tubes could get into your pump and cause mold to grow in the motor (which could then cause mold spores in your expressed milk!). Tubing needs to be completely dry before using it.
> 
> As has already been discussed on this thread, you can store your pump parts in the fridge for up to 24 hours without cleaning between pumps (this is helpful if you're exclusively pumping but not so much if you're only pumping at work. I just had dish soap at work and washed my pump parts in super hot water between pumps).


Perfect... Thank you for that Info :thumbup:. I feel like there is so much to know, that they don't tell you about!! :wacko:
I ordered a cheap microwave sterilizer online today, so I will have options :kiss:

I was going to ask you how things were going with BF Vi... but in case you were having a hard time, I didnt want to impose :blush:. So happy to hear that you are having so much success! But again, I never doubted you :thumbup:. You have so much knowledge on the issue now, there is no way for you to fail :hugs:. ... and If I didnt mention it before... Violet is absolutely beautiful :baby:


----------



## doggylover

Little spy I am so happy to hear that violet and you are breastfeeding well!!! :dance: like steph I've been thinking about you and your boobs (not in a creepy way!) and hoping all has been going well, so I thrilled to hear it is! Long may it continue!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi ladies! Just thought I'd pop in while Peewee naps....we had all our check ups today I was released from Dr and put on BC. And Peewee is 8lbs 0 ozs and 20 1/4 inches long. We go back in 2 weeks for her 1 month check up and then at 2 months for shots. I am very proud of how well she is growing! 

Congrats Little Spy on BF!! I wish I could make my milk come back in but after not being able to BF and now starting BC I don't see that happening. So glad all is working out for you!


----------



## liams_mom

My little guy can spend upwards of 35 minutes on one boob, but he doesn't make it to the other one unless its evening/nighttime feedings. He does most of his serious napping during the day, but we're due for the 7 day growth spurt any time now and he is a long, tall drink of water so he eats more like an older baby. *sigh*. If I feed myself well and hydrate properly I think I produce around 4-6 oz per meal time. Crazy! I pumped 20 mins after a serious feeding so his dad would have something to give him at "lunch" and still got 3 oz out. My boobs are sore, but it's worth it to give him what he needs. We tried formula as a sub for daddy, but he doesn't like formula (go figure). Can't say I blame him :)


----------



## kristyrich

hi all! Thanks doggylover for changing Chelsea's birth weight for me! Oooohh goodluck lilly! How exciting! Kealz, I think it was you who said your brothers g/f is pregnant and hes only 20 and not been together long? Don't worry hun, you may be pleasently surprised how things work out. I understand that hes your brother and so young, I'd probably worry if it were one of my sisters. But my partner and I had only been together for a few months when i fell pregnant with my first at 20 and we have now been together for over 8 years and just had a fourth beautiful baby. We grew up very quickly and have a beautiful family. I'm sure he'll be fine. All situations are different. Dont stress hun. xx Oh and I thought I would finally post some pics of my gorgeous girl!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1323.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1358.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1342.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## doggylover

Oh Kristy she is just gorgeous :kiss: 

Mommabrown, so glad to hear Emmaleigh is doing so well!

Afm, last night I really thought we were in for a terror of a night. For some reason Isabelle wouldn't settle at all between about 11 and 12.30 which is very much not like her. I envisaged a night of screaming (which was happening and never happens!) but thank heavens she eventually settled and slept as normal. I'm still absolutely exhausted though. I'm getting plenty of sleep so I don't know what the heck is going on!


----------



## ukgirl23

kirsty she is beautiful hun xxx 

we are about to have our first health visitor visit :D today Ben is 2 weeks old.. he has started making cooing noises at Connie and Aaron too which is veeerrrryyy cute!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well... I'm sorry I haven't had a read back through more than the most recent page-- I'm sure there's lots to catch up on!

So Peter is finally here! He was born on Saturday, April 20th, at 4:46pm by section. He weighed 8lbs 1oz. 

I went to my routine Dr. check on Friday and my BP was quite high so she sent me to Labour and Delivery for an assessment, and they decided we needed to be induced. So later that day around 4:30 we were admitted and they started me on a gel. A little while later they broke my water, and then later still they started me on the drip. Things were going veeeeery slowly, and I wasn't progressing very well at all. Thankfully I had gotten an epidural so I wasn't in pain during the process, but I was getting very tired and very frustrated. My blood pressure was still way high and I was feeling awful. I even threw up at one point. After almost 24 of hours of waiting for the induction to work they decided to c-section us instead. So we were shipped off to the surgery room. At this point I was so dopped up on medication and feeling so out of it that I don't really know all the details. I know I threw up again and my heart rate plummeted a few times. All I can remember clearly is that I was shaking uncontrollably and I was so cold, and then they brought Peter over and put him on my chest and I started to cry and I don't really remember what happened after that. All I could do was stare at him. :cloud9: 

They kept us in the hospital for 2 days (which seems awfully short for a section!) and sent us home tonight. We were scrambling to sort out how we were going to do this since we weren't planning on a section and therefore hadn't thought about where I would sleep etc. My blood pressure was still really high when they released me, but I guess they're less concerned about it now that he's out. 

We were really concerned about feeding him too. I've mentioned before that I'm pretty small chested and that they really didn't grow at all during pregnancy. Well it turns out I have very little colostrum as well, and Peter has destroyed my nipples trying to get what little is there. So we've had to start feeding him formula with a cup, and I've been pumping trying to get what colostrum we can and keep them stimulated hoping that when my proper milk comes in, it'll be in better supply so we can try regular breast feeding again. We spoke to a couple of lactation consultants in the hospital and have an appointment to see one on Thursday to check on how we're getting on and if I have milk yet. 

So between the sore nipples, section pain which is making sleeping very difficult, and currently an upset tummy as well I feel terrible, but I'm so, so glad that Peter is here safe and sound! He's perfect.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1107.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ukgirl23

he is gorgeous readytomum Im aorry that you had a bad experience but Im glad you are both safe ans diing well.. I hope your upset tummy is better soon.. Congratulation on such a precious little guy! xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Readytomum sorry you are having a rough time! I know exactly how it feels! I don't know what i would have done without my MIL here to help me this time!!!


So i have some great news...Allen has been at his job for 8 yrs and he recently applied at Pepsi...they turned him down and then today they call him and tell him they are really needing him to come in and work...he can't leave his current job of course so they gave him till Thursday to get all the finishing touches done and be to work on Friday!!!! I am rather nervous though as this will require him to be away working more.


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: sounds like quite a hectic 24hrs in the lead up to peters arrival. :hugs: I'm sure it was incredibly scary as well, especially being so out of it (I remember that feeling after Isabelle's birth) but the most important thing is that he is here safely, and you are (almost!) OK. I'm so sorry that your start to breastfeeding hasn't been great, but I think you are amazing for persevering and trying to keep your supply up to start feeding him again - what a dedicated momma. Make sure you are getting some rest! 

Mommabrown: that's great about Allen's new job! Congrats! Sucks that he will be away more though, but i guess it's a better job? which is great for him! 

Afm: nothing new at all. We are in little miss's "fussy four" as Simon and I have dubbed the four hours in the early evening when she fusses and cluster feeds. Not much fun at all :( and I feel terrible every time she cries. Literally just finished feeding her, so have about five mins while she is in her Moses basket before she starts to fuss again lol.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ahhh the witching hour DL! You know you love it!


----------



## n_gods_hands

well went to the doc monday and bp was to terribly high and since I have not even staitrted dilating at all my doctor opted not to go forth with an induction today. He said since I have not dilated any that inducing at this point would carry greater risks to me and the baby. so he wants to wait one more week. the 29th is my due date and I am so discouraged that I have not even dilated. I was hoping Aiden would be here by now but he is def trying to take after his sister who went over. I am glad though that I am not being induced seeing how my experience was with my daughter. Just playing the waiting game now. It is very stressful and like I told my husband I would rather be waking up at night to a crying baby than the pain i'm waking up to now. I got carpel tunnel in my hands and they wake me up everynight with severe pain...it kills me...I'm hoping soon..


----------



## Mommabrown

N gods Hands Emmaleigh came exactly the day after her due date...hopefully little Aiden won't keep you waiting much longer! 

DL yeah it is a better job just not ready for the hours but he is a work -aholic anyways so maybe this way is much better.
Emmaleigh was doing that not to long ago and she would eat a tiny bit and stop and sleep for about 10-15 minutes then be back awake. Little stinkers...I hope you get some rest it makes it easier to deal with it all.


----------



## doggylover

ooSweetPea said:


> Ahhh the witching hour DL! You know you love it!

:rofl: 

I suppose its better to have it in the evening rather than at 3am!!

Ngodshands: so sorry things aren't progressing :hugs: my SIL was 0cm dilated on her due date then gave birth two days later!! So try not to be too disheartened.


----------



## ukgirl23

my cervix was closed and to the back the morning that I had my show.. I think if I hadnt been induced he would have come naturlly the next day x


----------



## Steph82

Sarah sweetpea and Mommabrown, I'm so glad you guys just co firmed that!!! :wacko: I was sitting here thinking: how does this kid eat for 5-10min, pass out, cry for more food, eat for 5-10min, pass out again... And repeat that process for 3-4 hours :wacko:. Lucky me, Grayson did it twice today... Once this morning from 7-11am and now he's been doing it for the past 1.5 hours again. 

I'm having another issue with feeding at night. Grayson will wake up hungry and I will go and feed him. If I'm lucky, he will nurse for 15 min (most of the time less). Then he will wake up 2 hours later and do it all again :shrug:. I cannot get him to stay awake ... No matter what I do. 
I am really looking forward to this weekend, when I can start pumping!! Being able to give Rob a feeding shift and being able to sleep for 4-5 hours at a time just sounds amazing right now!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

n_gods_hands said:


> I got carpel tunnel in my hands and they wake me up everynight with severe pain...it kills me...I'm hoping soon..

I had terrible carpel tunnel too! (It still hasn't really gone away for that matter... although it's a little better) I had to buy a brace to wear at night for sleeping. It helped a lot but it makes it quite awkward to sleep with it on sometimes. Most drugstores/pharmacies sell them.



doggylover said:


> Readytomum: sounds like quite a hectic 24hrs in the lead up to peters arrival. :hugs: I'm sure it was incredibly scary as well, especially being so out of it (I remember that feeling after Isabelle's birth) but the most important thing is that he is here safely, and you are (almost!) OK. I'm so sorry that your start to breastfeeding hasn't been great, but I think you are amazing for persevering and trying to keep your supply up to start feeding him again - what a dedicated momma. Make sure you are getting some rest!

I think feeling so out of it is what has made this all so hard. Things were going along nicely and then in such a short period my body was put through so many different things and it's just a little overwhelming! We tried BF again today and it's definitely gotten better now that things have healed a little bit, but it's still quite tender. I'm hoping my milk might come in tomorrow. Also, there are new sleeping plans in place for tonight, so hopefully I can get a much better sleep tonight. I know getting some good sleep will go a long way to making me feel better... both physically and emotionally!




Steph82 said:


> I'm having another issue with feeding at night. Grayson will wake up hungry and I will go and feed him. If I'm lucky, he will nurse for 15 min (most of the time less). Then he will wake up 2 hours later and do it all again :shrug:. I cannot get him to stay awake ... No matter what I do.

We had that problem last night... and during the day too as well actually. Peter just seemed to be a zombie all the time. He would be sleeping and start fussing so we would feed him with the formula cup and he would pass out while we were trying to feed him and it was impossible to wake him up properly, even though he woke himself up originally! 


We went to Dr's today to get things checked out since I was feeling so poorly and Peter was so sleepy. We're both fine, and as I've said hopefully some solid sleep tonight will be the answer I need! I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ukgirl23

steph Benson does that too, he feeds for 5-10 minutes then I put him down and 5-10 minutes later he wants more lol I call him chunk now, he's already almost 9lbs at 2 weeks old! 

So the midwife visit was interesting yesterday... some of their advice really makes me wonder.. she comes in, sits down, doesn't introduce herself or anything and says.. so how was your birth, have you had any smelly discharge?? lol... well nice to meet you too love! 
Then she tells me that if I'm engorged or uncomfortable I should feed Ben so I feel better.. even if he isn't hungry!! I was like errrrmmm no, he feeds enough as it is!! 
Well at least one good thing come of it and we got booked in on our baby massage course :D going to absolutely love it!!
And she said that as I'm breastfeeding Ben is protected from stuff he would get from his jabs thats why they wait 2 months to give them so we can go to baby groups all we like! yay! 

Im feeling better today after getting mastitis but still in pain and a mild headache hopefully it will clear up on its own. We are off to register Benson today and check his tongue tie!

readytomum I was worried about how much Ben was sleeping at first, it's been 2 weeks and finally we are beginning to see a pattern with his sleep and waking times xx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, im so jealous that Ben is showing a sleep Pattern :wacko: 

I guess, I can't complain, because Grayson at least doesn't have day and night mixed up... But boy.. The thought of 4 hours of sleep or a predictable pattern sounds dreamy :haha:

Any more word from Lily? She must e getting closer.


----------



## Cherrybump

I wasn't kean on her going for the full day and to honest i'd rather she stayed with me instead. Just kind of feel out of place when he goes ahead and asks something like that. Feel like i didnt have much of a choice. I really need to grow a back bone like. After all she is my little girl and im meant to be the parent even if her dad likes to flog her off. :(:(:(

He's been told off lol

Edit: Ive had this post sitting here since last night due to paige waking up for a feed and bath lol she wasnt settling well either. But we had a fab sleep.

xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

steph Im still feeding every 3 hours through the night but it works out at 2-3 feeds a night but at about quarter to eight he drains both boobs and goes to sleep properly.. during the day it is a mix of cluster feeding and sleep/staring at me lol xx 

cherrybump if you are not happu hun then dont allow it. you are her mum she needs you most right now.. When my ex left me when I was three months pregnant and moved out he didnt get Lucas alone until he started weaning and then he only got him for two hours!! Xx


----------



## dan-o

Got poorly boys here, so not been online long enough to post recently. Also dh is back at work now (great timing, not, lol)
Sidney is a bit better today but still grumpy, coughing and full of snot. Baby Vin is all bunged up and sneezing with a temperature, still able to latch thank goodness, but very sleepy, I have to strip him off to wake him up for feeds :( 
Ugh, my poor boys!

Hope everyone else is better than us lol!

Any new april additions yet?


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well... I'm sorry I haven't had a read back through more than the most recent page-- I'm sure there's lots to catch up on!
> 
> So Peter is finally here! He was born on Saturday, April 20th, at 4:46pm by section. He weighed 8lbs 1oz.
> 
> I went to my routine Dr. check on Friday and my BP was quite high so she sent me to Labour and Delivery for an assessment, and they decided we needed to be induced. So later that day around 4:30 we were admitted and they started me on a gel. A little while later they broke my water, and then later still they started me on the drip. Things were going veeeeery slowly, and I wasn't progressing very well at all. Thankfully I had gotten an epidural so I wasn't in pain during the process, but I was getting very tired and very frustrated. My blood pressure was still way high and I was feeling awful. I even threw up at one point. After almost 24 of hours of waiting for the induction to work they decided to c-section us instead. So we were shipped off to the surgery room. At this point I was so dopped up on medication and feeling so out of it that I don't really know all the details. I know I threw up again and my heart rate plummeted a few times. All I can remember clearly is that I was shaking uncontrollably and I was so cold, and then they brought Peter over and put him on my chest and I started to cry and I don't really remember what happened after that. All I could do was stare at him. :cloud9:
> 
> They kept us in the hospital for 2 days (which seems awfully short for a section!) and sent us home tonight. We were scrambling to sort out how we were going to do this since we weren't planning on a section and therefore hadn't thought about where I would sleep etc. My blood pressure was still really high when they released me, but I guess they're less concerned about it now that he's out.
> 
> We were really concerned about feeding him too. I've mentioned before that I'm pretty small chested and that they really didn't grow at all during pregnancy. Well it turns out I have very little colostrum as well, and Peter has destroyed my nipples trying to get what little is there. So we've had to start feeding him formula with a cup, and I've been pumping trying to get what colostrum we can and keep them stimulated hoping that when my proper milk comes in, it'll be in better supply so we can try regular breast feeding again. We spoke to a couple of lactation consultants in the hospital and have an appointment to see one on Thursday to check on how we're getting on and if I have milk yet.
> 
> So between the sore nipples, section pain which is making sleeping very difficult, and currently an upset tummy as well I feel terrible, but I'm so, so glad that Peter is here safe and sound! He's perfect.


Many congrats on baby Peter!

What an adventure, however you are very lucky to be discharged so soon! :thumbup:
AFM no news and no progress, baby is strong but no where close to labor. So I'm going to be induced as planed.
As our hospital has certain rules, I will not be discharged before Sunday, so I will try to update you in our FB group.


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations readytomum! So glad your little one is here safe and sound, despite your ordeal :hugs:
Hope your milk comes in soon and boosts your supply. Also hope you start to feel more comfortable (and well again) soon!


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, didn't realise you'd had mastitis hun, glad you are feeling better now! I had it with Sidney, never felt so ill, it was like flu but worse! Ugh! 

Cherry, I don't know how you do it hun! Dont be afraid to put your foot down!! 
I don't let Vin out of my sight! In fact I don't tend to let Sidney out of my sight for long either and he's going on for 2 lol!! Maybe I'm just a paranoid mother tho!!

Lily sorry bubs is still not budging, but its great to hear he doing just fine tucked away in there!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh dano sorry to hear your little men are poorly! I wish them quickly well again! I got mastitis yesterday after I wore a tight fitted dress. it come on so quickly it was awful itwas 19c here yesterday and I was in bed shivering with the heating on.. achy all over and a pounding head :( Im feeling much better today so hopefully Ive avoided the antibiotics. 

Lily sorry to hear you are going for induction.. I know you didnt want that but atleast baby will be here soon xx

we went and registered Ben today so it is official now he's got his little birth certificates :D

after registering him we went to the tongue tie clinic and they decided to snip the frenulum.. they took him to another room and it was over in less than a minute but I couldn't help crying I felt awful but he seemed fine.. I think I cried more than he did! he's been moving his tongue up and down and side to side and poking it out lots so I think he is loving the new movements :) xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks candy..

Dano sorry to hear the wee man isnt well :( And thanks lol. I told ryan off and he says she'll have to get use to people:| he's pretty stupid lol.

I told my mum about him turning the heating up and saying that it wont use anymore money hahaha but thats wrong since it needs to heat up more.. I just keep turning it down and soon we wont need it on due to it getting warmer here. So ill save little cash on topping it up with 40 pound a month lol.


AFM:
I got paige weight just now and omg.. She defo is gaining the weight like. She was 7lbs 3oz last weight and according to the lady in the library paige is now 8lbs :O im like what really just checked the booked she put in 3.65kg (8lbs) oh man oh man. I wonder if she'd holding on to poo aswell lol cause she aint poop since yesterday i dont think :| lol have to see when i see hv next lol...

Ohhh and putting her clothes back on what does she do.. Why is it always me she goes and pee's on :( she pooped the last time lol ive defo got a cheeky monkey lol xx


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl I watched Sidney have his snipped, its wasn't bad at all, he was more upset about being swaddled than the snip itself! I was so worked up before hand as well, you imagine all sorts don't you!? His latch improved so quick after it was done, well worth a moments discomfort, hope it works as well for your little man!

Cherry, what a fab weight gain, little chunk! Vin was also weighed today, he was 3.55, so not too far behind now after his initial slow gain!


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump Ryan sounds so silly lol, of course it costs more to have it up higher :/ He shouldn't be palming her off on people, he should be spending time with her :/ So typical that she should pee on you at that moment haha! It was like Ben in bowlplex I took him to the baby room for a feed and decided to do his nappy first, he peed everywhere!! Thank goodness I take spare clothing in my bag or he would have been going home in just his trousers and hooded top!! Kids!! 

ahh dan-o I don't know if I could have watched them do it! You are braver than me!! his latch is amazing already I don't need to pinch anymore :D He was more upset about the swaddling and fingers in his mouth than the snip, he hardly bled at all too which is good. Hopefully he wont cluster feed as much now lol. Did you find you fed Sidney less after his? xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

dan-o: sorry to hear that your boys are both feeling under the weather! That must certainly keep you on your toes being home by yourself with them. I hope they're both feeling better soon!!

ukgirl: that's exciting that you've got Ben registered! We did ours online last night, which is super convenient since it means we didn't have to get in line anywhere! We had to go to the dr's office yesterday for us both to get checked out, and it was not pleasant having to be out and about so soon!

Afm, last night was intense. Peter started cluster feeding and from around 11pm till 4am he would not let me put him down and wanted to feed pretty much constantly. I had to keep alternating between boob and formula to keep him happy. 

Thankfully BF is going much better now. It's still pretty uncomfortable, but my nipples aren't all cracked and bleeding anymore. We've been supplimenting with formula still because he still seems hungry after BF. :shrug: Maybe I dont let him feed long enough? How long do you ladies feed each side for? And how do you know when they're done on a side?


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I let Isabelle feed until either she falls off the boob herself, or I know she is just comfort sucking because she isn't swallowing. Then I break her latch. It's usually around 15-20mins but can be as much as 30 or as few as 7/8. 

Just had the health visitor- my chunky monkey is now up to 8lb 9oz! That's almost 1lb she's put on in two weeks. Fatty baby!!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh readytomum I would have loved to do Ben's online but here we have to go down to town hall and do it, we got asked a million questions too. It was so easy in Norway, the midwife gave me a slip of paper which I just wrote the babies name and my name on and date of birth and they were registered. Got their birth certificates in the post. 
It's nice to stay home and relax after giving birth. I'm glad both you and Peter are doing well and both checked out well! I have a BP check with the nurse tomorrow, I was tachycardic last night but I was ill with mastitis so hopefully all is better in the morning. My HR was back down today :) x


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover Benson and Isabelle are following the same weight pattern! lol x


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, Sids weight went through the roof once his tongue had been done, he jumped from below 9th to 75th centile in a few weeks! My nipples stopped hurting and his poo went normal too! Not sure how much less he fed, but I'd say he definitely started feeding for longer, within a few days, so had bigger gaps inbetween.


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover Benson and Isabelle are following the same weight pattern! lol x

You ladies can add Grayson to the list as well. 1 lb OVER his birthweight at his 2 week check :shock:


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, my breastfeeding group told me up to 30min on each boob. If he comes off before the 30min and wants more, put him back on that boob (until you get the total 30min) :shrug:
That being said, I usually let him go back to the same boob for 22-28min, and then switch.


----------



## kealz194

Dano sorry your lil guys are poorly! Hope they feel better soon!
Candy poor you! I can't imagine how sore it must be! And yay for getting benson registered! We had to Travel 40 mins away to get James registered coz where we usually would have got it done is being renovated! :( 
Wow Sarah Isabelle is putting weight on well! It makes you feel so good when you know your helping them thrive :) unfortunately our mw cancelled on us on Monday so I still don't know how much he weighs since day 3! He is 2 weeks tomorrow! Bit seeing mw on Friday so can't wait to fin out how he is doing!
Readytomum I am the same has dl, I just let him go on till he falls asleep on breast, then I will offer him other boob if he stirs, if not then I put him in his bed! But it's pretty much demand feeding, which he is really demanding constantly, luckily not at night, but he has pretty much been feeding constantly for the past 4 hours non stop, will drop off for a bit then when I put him down he is awake and wanting more! Right now I've in ally had 20 mins to go to toilet and give Paige some cuddles bless her! 
Lily I hope your induction is quick and your little man arrives safely Ino your arms soon! Will be thinking of you! 
Maybesoon messaged me last night, she is hoping to be induced today/tomorrow I think so hopefully mason will be here by the end of the week too :) 
Afm James is feeding so much inhale nearly had time to use the cream to clear thrush as its not aloud to be ingested (stupid idiots) so I have to put it on and hope it dries quick enough before he wants a feed otherwise I have to go and wash it off! And James's medicine has to be held in the mouth for a minute to work, once it's swallowed it doesn't do anything..... How do I tell a newborn not to swallow the thing in his mouth for a minute.???? So his tongue is still white and my boobs are still sore and will see mw on Friday and ask her!
Cherry I don't know how you do it either, I hate lettin Paige out of my sight let alone James! And omg to having the heating on!!! It's so hotni have all the windows open, our bedroom was 25&#8226;c last night! Slept with the window open!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh kealz that is horrible for James. I don't know how they would expect you to leave it in his mouth for a whole minute at all as he is an infant!! I hope you both get over the trush as it is no fun on either part!! Please keep us updated on Maybesoon also!!!

Cherry I don't know how on earth he could keep it so hot in there...they say a baby is as comfortable as you are so if your hot she is hot and it is wasting your money being so high!! 

Emmaleigh isn't a big eater...she is so completely different than her brother was that is for sure. 

Afm, I fell asleep with her in the bed this morning while feeding her...i woke up scared to death that she would have coked on her formula but it as out of her mouth and she was snoozing away. 
How often does everyone's LO poop???...Emmaleigh started out going 4-5 times a day on Breast milk now since she is on formula it is every other day. I dunno if it is something i should be worried about!


----------



## kealz194

Thanks momma brown!
As for the poop, James goes at least 6 times a day but breast fed babies usually do go more than formula fed babies, my midwife said its ok for a baby to o up to 6days with out going and formula takes a bit longer to digest than breast fed babies that's why they go longer between feeds and don't seem like hey feed forever, and the poo isn't as watery because formula is heavier If you get what I mean so don't panic! I love one of my midwifes she has been a midwife for 47 years and is amazing! I have no idea where he is from she is not English, but she has a wicked sense of humour and jut makes you feel so at ease and reassured! I'm seeing her on Friday thank goodness. The last midwife I saw was a scatty bitch and scared the hell outta me calling the hospital saying I need to get down there now his jaundice is bad. Stupid women! He is fine now, still a bit Red In the face but that is congestion I reckon due to a quick birth! 
Aww it's so hard doin night time feeds trying to stay awake, I get scared ill fall asleep and suffocate James with my massive boobies! So I put the tv on and play on my phone to try and keep me awake! X


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you Kealz! I was so worried but after reading what you wrote I completely understand. I feel like a. Ftm all over again because there is so much I can't remember from the older kids. 

I am glad you got a better MW what a hag the other one was!!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown Lucas only pooed once every 2 days on formula he got really constipated on it and had to mix in malt extract to help him go. It is normal for them to go less like Kealz said but if he starts getting constipated take him to the dr.. 

Kealz that medicine sounds very impractical for a newborn and breastfeeding mother!! You would think they had better stuff! Hopefully it clears up soon or your HV has some good advice... what about a nipple sheild? will that mean you can keep the cream on and feed at the same time? 

Dan-o I've already noticed he is sleeping better this afternoon after eating for longer and he has swallowed better during the faster flow without choking. I'm so pleased I agreed to him getting it done he seems much happier! 

afm... I'm alone with 3 kids and decided to dye my hair.... I don't know what I was thinking!!! I cleaned up and done dinner too :/ 

btw.. is anyone else still bleeding red blood and finding it painful to go number 2, 2 or more weeks after birth? I have the dr tomorrow so I'll ask there too but I've got pain in my lower abdomen too on the left and it's worrying me a bit


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh Kealz I forgot to add that Ben was all red and jaundice looking after birth too, we got the blood test done and his levels were way low so he must have had the same as James as he was born in 57 minutes lol.


----------



## kealz194

Yeah James was born in 35!!! He looked bruised round the face when he came out! 
No nipple shields wouldn't work coz the milk wound still touch the cream when it pools in the shield! Plus I hate them, I used them with Paige and was never able to he her off then she got lazy with them so had to use them for 6 months of breast feeding lol x


----------



## Mommabrown

Ukgirl I was just talking to Allen about my bleeding. Lol I am still bleeding bright red blood and I am ready for it to stop! After my section I lived on stool softners so maybe take some to help with pooping. 

I honestly hated having sex while pregnant but I am telling you I don't know if I can hold out on Allen much longer. There is just something sexy about him taking care of the baby and helping me out around the house. I am more than ready these next 4 weeks need to hurry up!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Kealz I've not used them before so I didn't know the milk pooled in them like that :/ x Ben's go blood shot eyes from being born so fast bless him luckily he wasn't bruised x 

oh mommabrown I'm glad it's normal then! I will try the stoll softeners :) I know what you mean about men and babies it's so sexy lol.. I have done stuff with Aaron (not sex) I couldn't wait lol shhh!


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol Candy I know...but I am ready for my fun! Bahaha


----------



## kealz194

Yes I am still bleeding red. Although if I've sat down a lot it practically stops and goes brown. Then ill stand up for a while to go shops or cook dinner and I bleed heavily n red :( my clots seemed to have stopped but I've got the pains in belly too and my lady area feels bruised and sore to go toilet, wee or poop. Have you been doing your pelvic floors? My mw said it will help. But I keep forgetting!


----------



## kealz194

Lol momma brown! I have no desire to have sex any time soon lol! Infact after Paige I lost my drive and didnt have sex till Paige was 8-9 months old... I made him wait from the day we found out we were pregnant, poor thing!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hope everyone is doing well!

Nothing much new to report here. I think we're finally starting to get the hang of things a bit better. I've ordered some books on BF from Amazon, and I'm hoping they'll get here by Friday. 

I desperately need to get out and buy some nursing bras, or some sort of bra that won't crush my nipples. :wacko: At the moment I spend most of my time in one of DH's t-shirts with no bra, or topless altogether! And while that works ok for just being at home alone, my parents are coming to help next week, and DH's the following week... not to mention we do eventually need to start leaving the house! :dohh: I'm not looking forward to having to do this again... I had such shitty luck looking for some while pregnant still. Sigh.


----------



## liams_mom

Had a bit of a scare from last night when I pumped waiting for Jackson to wake up for his 2am feed. Breast milk totally looked PINK! Light pink, but PINK! I then did some googling and found out that it was probably blood (ACK!) But I pumped again tonight and its all white (PHEW!) After a bit more googling and some thinking back on what I ate yesterday, there were jelly beans of the red variety and some mangoes..both of which can turn your milk pink! Dyes from the jelly beans and natural coloring from the mangoes. Plus I pumped out 6 oz! That's after a full days feeds from Mr. J.


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> doggylover Benson and Isabelle are following the same weight pattern! lol x

They are destined for each other! Our two little fatties! 

Readytomum I also spend a lot of time topless "airing the nips" as Simon puts it. It really helped me in the first few days so keep it up. Now I mainly
Just do it at night, with a muslin draped over to catch any leaks lol. 

Isabelle is not latching well at the minute :( she's really lazy about latching at night and is not doing as well as she can during the day. She's stopped opening her mouth as wide- any suggestions??


----------



## kealz194

Sarah James is exactly the same at the moment, he cluster feeds loads through the day and of a night he is lazy wont latch then chokes coz he doesn't do a full feed so my boobs are so full it's too much for him. I'm going to ask my midwife tomorrow ill let u know what she said. X


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah when Ben wasnt latching due to his tongue tie I found it most helpful to pinch the nipple between two fingers to help him get more of the breast in his mouth it was more comfortable for me too :) lol shall we intend them for eachother.. they have no choice! x

Ive just had my bp taken again Im right down to 73/120 now so I dont have to go back for more checks my pre eclampsia is gone :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, I just wanted to let you all know we had our app today at the sick kids. Paige's hips are still not properly in place so she has to wear a little harness keeping her legs in place. She'll have to wear it up to 12 weeks to get it into the right spots. It hard to change her bum and put clothes on her. All those new born clothes wont fit now and i just bought her newborn leggins since she didnt have enough :( lucky she wore the nice ones today but couldnt get them back on :( we'll just keep her in dresses until she gets it off again since we really cant get buttons on her now :(


----------



## dan-o

Aww bless her, poor little mite, hope they do the trick asap so she doesnt have to wear them for long!


----------



## dan-o

great news about your bp ukgirl!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww cherrybump poor Paige :( give her lots of squishy hugs xx 

Lily has had her baby!!!! Congratulations to Lily :) 

I'm having the 2 week hormone crash today, all I've done today is cry lol


----------



## doggylover

Candy great news about your bp!! :happydance:
And ok I did not know about this two week hormone thing. That explains a lot about the start of my week! :hugs:

Cherry fingers crossed Paige isn't in the harness for long, but at least it's been identified and is getting treated ASAP. 

Congratulations lily!!!


----------



## dan-o

Omg congrats lily!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Candy mine started last night with crying and today it has been emotional rollercoaster day all day long!!! 

Cherry I hope Paige gets to were she adjusts to it better. I read your post on FB and cried for you both! 

I am currently awaiting for Allen to come inside and watch Emme so I can go take a hot bath and maybe for a walk afterwards.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh no mommabrown I hope the crying is the end of it for me.. poor Aaron has had to reassure me all day lol.. Hope you feel better after a sleep. xxx 

Benny has a cold he's so snotty!! Ive not seen such a little nose produce so much snot.. his congestionnmade him bring up his feed earlier all over me and him. I hope tomorrow will be better xx


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies and happy friday! 

just a quick posg from me to let you all know that Maybesoon is in labour!! xx


----------



## dan-o

Woohoo, good luck Maybesoon!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh that's great news! Good luck maybe soon!


----------



## Mommabrown

Woohoo maybesoon! 

Candy my Dr said I could be like this up till about 12weeks pp! Oh dear I hope not.

I took my shower and we took our Dog Charlotte for a walk and guess what happened....someone flat ran her over....Landon was holding her leash and she pulled it out of his hands and before Allen could catch her they hit her... they didn't even try to miss her either and almost hit us...we carried her home and gave her some Tylenol to calm her down she was going into shock badly and I thought that was it for her...she is alive and doing well and probably has a broken shoulder but I am sure the vet will fix her up good today.


----------



## Steph82

Omg Mommabrown, that is horrible!!! And poor Landon had to see it happen! :cry: I am hoping for a really speedy recovery for her and that you start feeling better as well!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congrats to Lily!! 

And goodluck to maybesoon! Can't wait to hear how it all goes.

AFM, we had an appointment yesterday at the hospital with a lactation consultant about supply issues. She weighed Peter and then had me feed him, and then weighed him again. Basically in the 10 minute feed for each side he got half of what she wants him to get. So definitely some supply issues which is why he's lost so much from his birth weight. He feeds all the time, but isn't getting as much as he should be at each feed. She's started me on some nasty tasting mixture called More Milk Plus, which is supposed to help boost supply/production. So hopefully it does the trick!

Because they're concerned about his weight we go back to the Dr's on Tuesday to get weighed, and then back to the lactation consultant on Thursday to see how the weight gain is going as well.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh mommabrown that is really awful to hear Im so glad the rest of you are safe and I hope your dog will be alright.. as for the hormones I really hope they go away before 12 weeks!!!!! 

readytomum sorry to hear you have had some issues with your supply. Mine has slowed right down too :/ I might go see if I can find sone stuff like you have. xxx

we have to take Ben back to the tongue tie clinic as they didnt snip the frenumlum properly so they have to redo it :( xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> readytomum sorry to hear you have had some issues with your supply. Mine has slowed right down too :/ I might go see if I can find sone stuff like you have. xxx

It's a mixture of fenugreek, goats milk and blessed thistle... boy does it taste TERRIBLE! :dohh: If it works it'll be totally worth it though!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls! She is just bruised nothing broken so lots of rest! She was even up walking around in the vets office.

Readytomum Fenugreek is amazing!!!!! Taste like dirt but helps great witj milk supply. 

Oh Candy poor Benson having to go through that again!


----------



## kealz194

Sorry your having a hard time with bfing readytomum! Hopefully the nasty tasting stuff will work! When I was bfin Paige I had poor supply! I used nipple hields too so that didnt really help matters!
Momma brown poor Landon having to witness that, and your poor dog I hope she is ok!!!
Candy, poor little benson having to go through that again! :( 
Afm went to get James weighed today! He weighed 6lb 15 1/2 oz 10 days ago! Today he weighed 8lb 3oz!!!! He has put on 1lb 3 1/2 ozs I can't believe it lil porker!!! Lol! X


----------



## ukgirl23

glad shes all good mommabrown :) xxx 

wow kealz you must have good milk lol xx 

luckily the tongue thing doesnt hurt him i cry more than he does lol x


----------



## kealz194

Candy I'm surprised myself, he has been super fussy these last few days not latching properly and only feeding between 10-40 mins at a time. So I thought he wan getting enough! Apparently I'm wrong lol!! 
I asked my midwife to check James for tongue tie actually coz he wasn't latching well and after what you said I was wondering but he said it looks ok and he is probably bein fussy coz we still have thrush. It's difficult to do medication coz he cluster feeds for most of the day! So I know how you feel with sore boobs! 
Momma brown so glad your dog is ok x


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum: galactogogues galore for you then! You should ask littlespy for some more recommendations of things you can take.

Mommabrown: :cry: your poor dog. That is absolutely horrific, I really hope she is ok. When they have a broken bone the recovery period can be awful, trying to keep them quiet and resting. But better than the alternative :/ 

Afm: Isabelle has basically cried all day. She will feed for 5/10 mins, and then sleep for another 5/10 and then scream the house down until its time to feed again. She will stay quiet if she's bounced in our arms, but I really hate doing that as I don't want her to become dependent upon that to fall asleep. I thought maybe she had colic, so got some infacol for her to try and see if it helps her fussy period in the evening. When I gave it to her she acted like I was torturing her :( 
It's been a loooong day. We've been so spoilt with her being so wonderful, and now I feel like I have no idea how to cope within upset baby :cry:


----------



## kealz194

Sarah as my dad likes to tell me, we have our off days so why can't babies! Lol
Just doesn't make our lives any easier! 
James had an off day like that few days ago, I too bought infacol! But he was ok by the next day! Hope Isabelle is the same and just having an off baby day! :) it's hard at firs too as your not sure what's wrong and so frustrating. But just breathe and stay calm and you will get through it! I find if I get frustrated with him not latching on properly he does, and it's hard not to as h gets so worked up I feel awful but I try to soothe then try again and we are both calmer, so it's sontrue what they say thy babies pick up on stress etc! Looooved the pic of Isabelle an her new babysitter btw soo adorable! <3


----------



## doggylover

Lol yep Dexter was being very sweet, two seconds after that pic was taken he has his big old head on her lap!

And thanks for the advice/tips/support (as always!). I hope you're right and its just an off day. I'm wondering if there is some growth spurt action on the go too as she may as well be soldered onto my boobs today :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Aw how lovely! He will soon be running away from her grubby chocolate covered hands saying please don't pull my tail again lol so he might aswel make the most of her now while she isn't mobile! That's ok, that's what we r here for! My midwife actually said to me expect a frenzy feed few days as a growth spurt will be ahead, and she is a day older than James so he very well could be going through a spurt, and I don't know if you have noticed, but all of a sudden some of his newborn clothes don't fit, or are rather snug and size one nappies are looking too small!!! Lol hernia only 15 days old stop growing so quickly babies!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

ReadytoMum said:


> Congrats to Lily!!
> 
> And goodluck to maybesoon! Can't wait to hear how it all goes.
> 
> AFM, we had an appointment yesterday at the hospital with a lactation consultant about supply issues. She weighed Peter and then had me feed him, and then weighed him again. Basically in the 10 minute feed for each side he got half of what she wants him to get. So definitely some supply issues which is why he's lost so much from his birth weight. He feeds all the time, but isn't getting as much as he should be at each feed. She's started me on some nasty tasting mixture called More Milk Plus, which is supposed to help boost supply/pqroduction. So hopefully it does the trick!
> 
> Because they're concerned about his weight we go back to the Dr's on Tuesday to get weighed, and then back to the lactation consultant on Thursday to see how the weight gain is going as well.

You don't have thyroid issues, do you? If so, a oid fenugreek.

I HIGHLY recommend reading "The breastfeeding mother's guide to making more milk" by West and Marasco. Awesome book. I have IGT/breast hypoplasia and have gone from 14 oz/day at my MAX (2-4 months pp) with Maisie to being able to exclusively bf Violet so far (which I can't even believe yet). And that's in large part due to what I learned reading that book, I think. I haven't even needed to see a lactation consultant this time! Just keep reminding yourself that every drop really does count. :flower:


----------



## Steph82

Lol Kealz, they do grow entirely too fast :shock:
I find myself missing the fact that he is a baby :dohh:... If I feel like that now (while he is very much a baby at 3 weeks old :rofl) I can imagine how I will feel once I have to go back to work. 
Gosh, I feel like Grayson is changing by the minute. He now started using his hands with a purpose lol. Before, he would just throw his little arms around, now he actually grabs my shirt (or smacks my boobs lol), or finger. 

As for growing out of diapers...omg, the newborn size diapers are getting really small lol, but we still have about 15 diapers left and are trying to use them up :haha:

ReadytoMum, how are you feeling with the BF? Hang in there, it will get better :hugs:
No word yet from Lily or LittleSpy again? I hope they are doing just amazing with everything.
Last I checked on FB, Maybesoon was still in labor and waiting for things to progress! I can't wait to see pics of little Mason!!

Mommabrown, how is Emmaleigh doing? And ether yet, how are you doing? Are you starting to feel better.
Any word from Kristabelle or Nimbec? How about our ladies still waiting for LO to show?
I'm sure everyone is just really busy. 

Candy, is Ben feeling better? 
Sarah, I LOVE the picture with Dextor lol. What a sweet puppy!


----------



## doggylover

Steph I was wondering the other day when you have to go back to work? Is Grayson going to daycare? I hate how you American mommas get such little time off :( it's so unfair. Lol at Grayson smacking your boobs- he's obviously trying to give you a helpful hint about what he wants from you :rofl:

Can't wait to hear about Maybesoon and mason's arrival! Keep us updated ladies, I don't think I have her on my FB. 

Afm, my sister and brother in law just came to see Isabelle and she screamed the entire time lol. She is exhausted, so overtired, but she has finally fallen asleep in her bouncer, so I'm hoping that if she gets some sleep now then she won't be too overtired when we go to bed.
Hopefully...


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy Sarah... But I think you may be lucky and she will be nice and tired for you tonight :winkwink:.
I actually only have 3 more weeks at home :cry:. But, my boss gave me the option to take the first month back as part time or unpaid leave. As it takes right now, my mom will change her work schedule, so she can watch him for the first few months. It breaks my heart to think of him in daycare right now. 

Maybesoon had Mason 4.41pm. 
It seems that everyone is well. Hopefully she will come on here and give us an update soon!


----------



## ukgirl23

he is looking much better today Steph so on the mend me thinks :) Ben grew out of first size nappies last week we had to switch to newborn size 2. Im starting on the cloth nappies when he hits 10lbs.. I thought he would be about a month old but hes already 9lbs at almost 3 weeks lol!! 

sarah Ben has times and days where he just cries.. usually when Connie and Lucas are being loud and he can't sleep.. I get annoyed and frustrated but I tell myself it wont be forever.. one day he will be a kid like my other two lol.. I had times in Norway when I was alone with a newborn Lucas and a 2 year old Connie when I hadnt slept and both of them were crying I would have to just put Lucas down in his cot and Connie in her playpen and leave the room for a minute just to get myself together that they were just babies and dont know better.. they cry because they need something so I need to go back in there and figure it out.. then I could go back in calmer. It is tough work at times and easy to feel guilty when we get angry but the best parents get pissed off with the crying too lol. Its how you manage yourself in that situation that makes the difference xx

readytomum I read that pasta ups your milk supply so I made it for dinner last night and ate loads and it did help a bit.. but I drowned myself in water too so it could easily have been that :/ I looked for the stuff you have.. more milk plus.. but they dont sell it here :( xx

maybesoon's little boy is beautiful <3 

I took Ben back to the bfing specialist yesterday.. she checked his cut and said it has healed but he needs a bit more cut so we need to go back and redo it. Hopefully this time I will be stronger lol. 

hope you all have a loverly weekend!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for all the support/comments on the BF ladies! I really appreciate it. It's certainly gotten easier the last few days. No more sore nipples, and I've even eased up quite a bit on the Lanolin application even! Peter and I are starting to connect much better, and I think it's really paying off for both of us! :thumbup:

AND... I am SO happy to report that last night we SLEPT! That's right... instead of walking around my apartment in circles *all night* trying to soothe him to sleep, we had a normal calm night. I fed him, we slept for 2 hours. I changed him, fed him again and we slept for 2 more hours. Had one more feed and about another hour of sleep and now we're awake for the day. I can't believe it!! I got 5 hours of sleep while it was dark outside for the first time since he was born. lol We've been trying really hard to flip his night/day so I think it must finally have kicked in a little bit! Here's hoping it wasn't just a one off luck thing. 

Also, Peter is one week old today already!! I've attached a pic from this morning of my handsome little man. :cloud9:

ukgirl: Sorry to hear Ben has to go back to get it snipped again, hopefully this time it fixes everything right up! It's the worst having to watch them get something painful done. When they did Peter's heel prick blood test at the hospital I thought I was going to have a total meltdown. I was bawling that he was so upset.

doggylover: That is a super cute photo with Dexter! lol Hadrian, our cat, has really taken to Peter too. Yesterday Peter was just laying down on the couch, and Hadrian came and laid down next to him and tried to rub his head up against Peter's hand hoping that he might get some pettings. :haha: It was pretty adorable. lol

kealz: What a little chunker James is! lol I hope Peter starts to gain some weight soon. We need to get his weight going back up. James must be a good eater!!

LittleSpy: I don't have any thyroid issues nope. Thanks for the recommendation on the book. I just got my copy of the "Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" and "Dr. Jack Newman's Guide to Breastfeeding", he's a local expert on the topic and my Dr. recommended I check it out. I haven't had much chance to touch them yet though... eventually!
 



Attached Files:







One Week.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadytoMum

Ooh! I weighed myself this morning out of curiosity to see how much I had lost so far--one week after Peter was born, I have lost 26lbs!! :shock: Only 12 more lbs to go before I hit pre-pregnancy weight again. :thumbup:

Craziness.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies for all your support. I think she's starting to stay awake longer now to lol but she likes to be held alot :|. Once she has fallen asleep i pop her into the basket and then she wakes up again :( lol cant win. My brother has order a swing for her so cant wait to get it and try it out lol

Once paige has settle little more ill be back on here catch up with you all lol. Hope your all managing to get some sleep. 

Well done to everyone breastfeeding. Not sure how i would cope at the growth spurt moment lol pretty sure paige has had or is having on. But with this harness on we have to take of 4oz when she gets weights as that itself weights 4oz :( 

Keep well ladies and ill be able to keep up with most of you on fb xxxx


----------



## liams_mom

I'm down almost 30 lbs so far, putting me just under pre pregnancy! I had swelling after Jake (Jackson) was born and its gone now, so I'm sure I had a bit of stored water weight. I was being anxious about my milk production yesterday as well, but soon realized I just hadn't hydrated or eaten well the day before and drank a cup of Mothers Milk tea, drank a gallon of water at least and ate well but almost constantly yesterday and it seems to have perked right back up today. Jake is up to 11 lbs 5-6 oz today where a week ago coming home from the hospital he was down to 10 lbs 3.5 oz. he's a lively and lovely man to be around, sleeping, eating, pooing or just looking around :) Liam is finally picking up on cues as well, helping when Jake is "sad" (anytime he cries) and petting his head like a kitty. He's a good big brother :) Glad everyone seems to be faring well and gaining knowledge by the boatload! It goes a long way with these little ones :D


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> I actually only have 3 more weeks at home :cry:. But, my boss gave me the option to take the first month back as part time or unpaid leave. As it takes right now, my mom will change her work schedule, so she can watch him for the first few months. It breaks my heart to think of him in daycare right now.

That's great that your mum can help you out like that. It will definitely be nicer than having him in daycare for the first few months. It's awful to think that some people have no choice :( it must be heartbreaking,

Candy: I honestly don't know how you managed Lucas and Connie alone, it must have been so tough. :hugs: you're right, it's how I manage myself and my attitude when she is crying all day. Luckily yesterday there were lots of people about to help me so it wasn't too bad, even though I felt awful about her being upset. 
That's great that Bens cut is healing well, but annoying to have to go back again :growlmad:

Readytomum: :happydance: for a good nights sleep and good bf!! It makes all the difference when you get some sleep. How are you feeling, pain wise? And cute about Hadrian!! Cats can be so sweet when they rub up against you, so cuddly!

Liamsmom: that's so cute about Liam helping! What a honey!

Well, after Isabelle's screaming day yesterday, come 9pm she conked out and slept amazingly all night! Only up twice to feed, with around 3hrs between each one after. 
Today has been another fussy day and she hasn't stopped eating all day!! Literally every 30mins or so!! Simon is out working tonight so I am alone, and will be feeding all night no doubt lol!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Pain wise doing really good! The first few days definitely had a few moments of big pain twinges, but since then nothing really. Granted I'm also trying to behave and listen to the instructions I was given, so DH has been doing the laundry and carrying grocery bags etc. I'm glad Isabelle slept well for you after such a noisy day. Hopefully she'll sleep just as well again tonight!

liams mom: I still have some swelling. My feet and legs are still quite large. I can only wear the one pair of shoes still... and it's starting to get quite nice out here now, so I hope the swelling goes away soon so that I can wear less warm footwear!

Has anyone heard from Nimbec or SweetPea recently? Hope they're getting along ok. Also any word from Maybesoon on how her and Mason are doing? 

And who is still waiting... Maria and JenX?


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump Benson is being really clingy at the moment too.. I put him in his bouncy chair to sleep and ten mins later he is crying for a cuddle. I can barelt get anything done. Interesting to see if the swing helps Paige! x

liams_mom my supply is back today I also hadnt eaten or drunk very much for a day or two when my supply went down due to being so busy.. after a good sleep and drinking loads and eating often I had a good amount of milk back  What is mothers tea? x

Doggylover.. Im not sure how I did it either haha!! When you have no other options you take it as it comes. You have no idea how strong you are until you are put in the position where you have no choice. If I hadnt had coped they would have suffered so I sucked it up and got on with it lol. It is brilliant that you have people around to help you! I know what you mean about feeling guilty that shes upset. My mum had Ben the other day and he wouldnt settle it was hard because I think Im the only one who can do it lol. 

as for swelling all of mine is finally gone with the pre eclampsia :-D my feet look so boney all of a sudden. I might put up a before and after pic for fun! I remember after birth I sweat a lot and peed a lot in the first few days thats when I lost a lot of the water retension. 

Maybesoon and Mason are doing well. He is a little stunner! I will ask her permission to update  

its 5am and I cant sleep! Ive been up since 3 you would think all I could do right now is sleep but noooo! lol x


----------



## Steph82

I see that Izzy and Benson are both liking to be held. Good to hear, because I feel like Grayson is an angel, as long as I am holding him :dohh:. I've started to think, that maybe I should be letting him cry a bit... To settle himself... But then he starts to fuss a little too much (almost a cry) and I run to get him :haha:. I just have a hard time believing that LO can be manipulative this early. I figure, if they cry, there is a reason :shrug:. Maybe I'm just a sucker lol.


----------



## liams_mom

ukgirl: https://www.soap.com/p/traditional-...251666&utm_content=pla&adtype=pla&cagpspn=pla

Sorry, I'm too sleepy to do much other than send you the full link, but if you drink it 3-5 times a day your supply goes "BOOM!". I only drank the one cup along with the eating and drinking and I've had more than poor Jake can drink in the past 24 hours. In fact I just had to pump some because he took all he could from one boob and didn't have any energy left for the second! :dohh: We all just need to remember to sleep, eat, and exercise if we can! :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks liams_mom! haha dont worry about only sending the link Im with you in zombieville! cant wait to try the tea :D xxxx

Steph they absolutely do know how to play us from a very young age! Benson likes to scream until he can't breathe and turns red if I dare put him down lol.. the other day I was doing the uniforms for school and he was screaming at me so I had to leave Lukes shirt half done. I thought it wouldnt matter since he wears a jumper on top but that morning was his spring assembly and the teachers had made them remove their jumpers!!! Thank goodness he didn't turn around lol crinkly back! x


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> I just have a hard time believing that LO can be manipulative this early. I figure, if they cry, there is a reason :shrug:. Maybe I'm just a sucker lol.

I totally agree with this :thumbup: I don't know when they become evil and manipulative (hopefully no time soon!) but I know my nephew definitely knows how to turn it on and off, whereas in my mind Izzy needs something when she cries. Now if only I was able to figure out what that something she needs is when she's doing her big screams! 

Readytomum: glad to hear dh is helping out so you can recover.


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: @ at poor Lucas with is half wrinkled shirt. Poor baby! I still don't know how you ladies with other children manage :wacko:. I can barely take care of myself and Grayson, plus manage the housework! 

They have this hilarious commercial running here right now. I will have to find the link and post it. That is exactly how I feel lol
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D5H8jTT9cyw


----------



## dan-o

Pmsl @ that ad! 

I had to pop to the corner shop for pegs yesterday and it took half an hour to get both kids ready and out the door lol!! Not to mention the meltdown my toddler had as we walked through the door of shop and he realised we weren't going anywhere interesting!! 

Still up to my eyeballs in snot here. Sidney very grumpy with it too, been ill for a whole week now, ugh what a nightmare! I'm never going out where there are other children again lol!!


----------



## Maria1234

ReadytoMum said:


> doggylover: Pain wise doing really good! The first few days definitely had a few moments of big pain twinges, but since then nothing really. Granted I'm also trying to behave and listen to the instructions I was given, so DH has been doing the laundry and carrying grocery bags etc. I'm glad Isabelle slept well for you after such a noisy day. Hopefully she'll sleep just as well again tonight!
> 
> liams mom: I still have some swelling. My feet and legs are still quite large. I can only wear the one pair of shoes still... and it's starting to get quite nice out here now, so I hope the swelling goes away soon so that I can wear less warm footwear!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nimbec or SweetPea recently? Hope they're getting along ok. Also any word from Maybesoon on how her and Mason are doing?
> 
> And who is still waiting... Maria and JenX?

Hi yes I am officially 2 days overdue and want my little man out !!!! If he's not here by thurs then I will be offered a sweep and will get a date for induction!!!
Hope all mums and baby's are well and I'm trying to keep up as much as possible especially seri g how your all getting on with breast feeding xxx


----------



## doggylover

Maria fingers crossed you won't get as far as needing a sweep! 

Steph: I agree. I barely manage myself and Isabelle, if I had another kid I'd be a total mess (more so than I am!) and that as sums it up perfectly!!!


----------



## stmw

Hey everyone!!

Im sorry I havent been coming on here - as most of you know its manic manic manic!! Ive been reading all the bits and bobs on facebook though!!

How is everyone finding bf/expressing? Ive stopped now and im happy - when I had Roxy I beat myself up about not being able to but this time im happy with my 3 weeks! Production was ridiculous (1oz every 4 hours) and Lexi didnt even seem to like it either :( I also think it was giving her a bad tummy (sounds weird I know) BUT she was having really runny runny poos until I stopped and now they are 'normal' - I know bf babies have different poo anyway but this was like water. So yeah....no expressing now - lets wait for my lovely boobs to dissapear!!!

Today was my first day alone with the girls as DH went into work for a overtime shift. I did all the night feeds as I didnt want DH to be tired in work, got up early, got ready, walked to shop for milk etc, came home, did craft stuff with Roxy, got the roast on as well as the normal boring every day house stuff. Im quite happy with what I achieved!! Oh and I sorted out all of Lexi's clothes into ages and put them in seperate boxes! All the drawers are full of tiny baby stuff!!! Some of which still doesnt fit her even though shes over 6lb 3oz now. I was looking at some of the "newborn" clothes today and its crazy how big it all looks!! 

We had pictures done by the bounty lady of Roxy and Lexi and oh my goshhhh they are amazing!! Will have to wait 10 days until I can show you though as I dont want to post them to facebook and by the look of the website thats all I can do.

Hope everyone is good and the babies who are still waiting to make an appearance dont stay comfy for too long!! xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Stmw I am super impressed with what you got done today!! I read on fb (I think) about you giving up on the pumping/breastmilk, but I always think that it's whatever keeps mum and baby happiest that is what's best for them, and if poor Lexi wasn't doing well with breastmilk especially then you definitely don't have any reason to feel bad about it. I can imagine all the newborn stuff is too big for her - most of Isabelle's is just about fitting and she is over 8lb 9oz now! Lexi must be drowned by it all!!

Afm...traumatised by what just came out of my daughters bum. I was feeding her, and she stopped and made a little :shock: face then this explosive noise that seemed to go on forever. So loud my in laws heard it in England (ok so we were on Skype at the time :haha:) and when I changed her.........oh my lord. Unreal. And so much of it. So very much.


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Stmw I am super impressed with what you got done today!! I read on fb (I think) about you giving up on the pumping/breastmilk, but I always think that it's whatever keeps mum and baby happiest that is what's best for them, and if poor Lexi wasn't doing well with breastmilk especially then you definitely don't have any reason to feel bad about it. I can imagine all the newborn stuff is too big for her - most of Isabelle's is just about fitting and she is over 8lb 9oz now! Lexi must be drowned by it all!!
> 
> Afm...traumatised by what just came out of my daughters bum. I was feeding her, and she stopped and made a little :shock: face then this explosive noise that seemed to go on forever. So loud my in laws heard it in England (ok so we were on Skype at the time :haha:) and when I changed her.........oh my lord. Unreal. And so much of it. So very much.

:rofl: Sarah, that is awesome!!!! Grayson makes similar sounds regularly and Rob and I try to guess if it was a shart or the real deal. Sometimes it's so explosive, that I can feel it through the diaper while I'm holding him :shock:. Needless to say, my dad thinks its awesome :haha:

Stmw, I can't believe how productive you have been. I usually feel accomplished when I manage to shower and walk the dog :rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, doggylover. I've been so paranoid about Violet not fitting the "poop 3x/day" rule. Until the last 3 days.... She has had HUGE explosive poops 3 nights in a row now. So big that I've wanted to take pictures and show them off (I haven't! :haha:). I'm weirdly very proud of them since she is still ebf. :haha:

So... my husband had a heart attack yesterday. :shock: He's fine and no long term damage, thank goodness. No reason identified yet (they're keeping him overnight again for observation). They're thinking it's stressed induced. Really scary.


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover/Steph: it sounds like we have a windy bunch of LO's then! Peter is the farting king! He very rarely burps, but he farts ALL THE TIME. lol Just like his daddy. :rofl: He is also big on the explosive poops! He had one today that he managed to shoot up his back. :dohh:

LittleSpy: Oh my goodness!! I'm so sorry to hear about your DH. I'm glad to hear that he seems ok though and hopefully he'll be back home with you very soon. It must be stressful for everyone right now with new LO in the house. :hugs:

Maria: Hopefully your LO doesn't keep you waiting much longer!! Then you can come join us on the sleep deprived side. ;) 

stmw: I am amazed by your to-do list from today! You're putting the rest of us to shame. I managed to shower today and my cousin stopped in for a 15 minute visit. Other than that I have fed LO, napped, fed LO, attempted to log onto the computer, fed LO, fed LO again, and had dinner. lol I am SO hoping Peter sleeps tonight. Last night was no-sleeping night so today I was pretty exhausted.

ukgirl: Poor Lucas and his shirt! lol I can't imagine having to iron my kids school clothes. :wacko: I had to wear a uniform to highschool, but it definitely never got ironed and lived on my bedroom floor. lol

Afm, last night was a no-sleeping night again, but thankfully I managed to get some short naps in today. It seems like Peter has gone on a sleep strike period! He doesn't want to sleep at night or during the day. Hopefully he'll sleep well tonight though since he's been so sleeping so poorly the last two days. I'm on my own tomorrow from 5:30am-7:30pm since DH is back to work and back to tutoring again. So if it's a rough night tonight, it'll be a LONG day tomorrow!

My parents arrive on Wednesday though for a couple of days, and then DH's parents are coming for a week. So it'll be nice to have some help back while DH is away at work.


----------



## Steph82

LittleSpy said:


> Haha, doggylover. I've been so paranoid about Violet not fitting the "poop 3x/day" rule. Until the last 3 days.... She has had HUGE explosive poops 3 nights in a row now. So big that I've wanted to take pictures and show them off (I haven't! :haha:). I'm weirdly very proud of them since she is still ebf. :haha:
> 
> So... my husband had a heart attack yesterday. :shock: He's fine and no long term damage, thank goodness. No reason identified yet (they're keeping him overnight again for observation). They're thinking it's stressed induced. Really scary.

Omg LittleSpy, that is horrible!!!! What horrible timing (not that any timing would ever be good for this sort of thing)!
My thoughts are with you guys and I hope it was a completely isolated incident that will NEVER happen again!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Huge hugs littlespy, glad to hear all is ok!

Quick update from me, all is good on the home front. Got a call from my dad on Friday at like 3:00 asking if we wanted to go to the beach for the weekend (4 hour trip there) and so we went! VERY unlike me as I am a huge planner/list checker/anal retentive in general but I'm glad we went. It was both kids' first time to the beach (not that Scarlett gave a crap!) and Tommy LOVED it, so glad we went in the end! I am quite proud of myself that I packed for all of us in like 45 minutes - a record for me by far!


----------



## kristyrich

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband littlespy!! How scary! I'm so glad there is no long term damage though and hope that it never happens again. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

hugs to you littlespy I hope he has a speedy recovery and can come home soon xx

Sarah your post made me laugh.. You should hear the burps I get out of Benson after a feed.. it makes you wonder where they store it all up too! x

readytomum my uniform also lived on my bedroom floor haha. When they get to the point where they have to iron their own uniforms Im sure the iron will never see the light of day again lol xx

just a quick Q.. has anyone started using cloth nappies yet? How is it going?


----------



## doggylover

Ok, whoever stole my nice baby and replaced her with a demon spawn lookalike, please give her back. This new demon is hard to like at times!!
Last night she squealed until midnight, when she eventually fell asleep, after much sobbing from both of us. She started to cry and was rooting, so I put her to my chest for a feed and she refused to suck. Lots of mouth on nipple action, but no actual eating. This went on for fifteen mins until I burst into tears and Simon had to take her away to settle her (never mind settling me) After midnight she did 3hr stretches between feeds which was fine, but this morning the screamin' demon is back. It's horrible :(

Littlespy :shock: your poor dh, and poor you. I hope he recovers quickly and nothing similar happens again.

Candy I am using my cloth and its going great. Her bum is super bulky, and I have to change her a lot more regularly so she isn't damp, but no poo has escaped (which is a miracle considering what she produces!) and I'm in a good washing routine as well.


----------



## kealz194

Little spy hope your oh has a speedy recovery!!! :( last thing you both need to worry about with a new bubba aswel!!! Lots of hugs ur way!

Sarah do you give Isabelle a dummy? She might be using you (booby) as a comfort. I give James a dummy when he will not settle after I've tried everything, he won't feed just gum and latch and fall asleep. Within 20 mins of sleep he spits it out and then doesn't need it again till one of those moments! I didn't really want to give him one but I think he is going to take after Paige and only need it every now and then, she chose to give it up too just after her first birthday, just decided one day she didn't want it! X


----------



## doggylover

We haven't given her a dummy as my nephew is attached to his, and its really put us off using one. If we knew she would be as good as your two and only take it when she was super unsettled, then I definitely would, but I'm afraid of her ending up like Jacob, who now throws a major tantrum if his dummy is removed from his mouth, or he doesn't get it ASAP. I think if she continues like this for much longer that it is something we will need to reconsider, as my nerves can't hold up to it much longer!


----------



## kealz194

Maybe try it as a last resort sort of thing? So try soothing and settling as you would and if it doesn't work try the dum? She will spit it put and k ow none the wiser! It's difficult when they cry and nothing soothes them and you feel like your at your at your wits end! It's so good you have Simon to help you at those moments of ahhhhhhhh lol! I had an ahhhhhhh moment this morning, it's my first day with out Stephen here, I'd just started feeding James in bed and Paige woke up and wanted to get up n have cereal! She was screaming and crying and throwing herself on the floor! Even now as I'm feeding him she wants me to come and read to her and I've told her to wait and she has run at the room screaming and tripped over (not hurt herself) but is acting like she has lost a limb!!! I swear! Where has my little angel gone! This is not the same child! Ahhhhhhhhhhghhh


----------



## doggylover

Oh dear :hugs: poor you and poor Paige. I guess she's used to having attention ASAP, and these first few days are going to be a steep leaning curve for her. You need to get a box of snacks at the ready that you can reach when bf James and use to bribe Paige!!!


----------



## lily28

Hey ladies! At last I'm home with my baby :)

This is the birth story, I'm not doing a thread about it , just posting it here:

As you may know I was overdue a week, so I went to the hospital for induction. On Thursday 25th of April at 6 am I was given a pessary, that actually started working really well as my cervix was already soft and 2 cm open. I had very light contractions every 10 min and at 9-9.30 am I went to the labor room were I was monitored and given a drip (for hydration). My midwife and doctor saw no progress for an hour in terms of baby going lower in the pelvis so they started pitocin drip too. That made the contractions a little more regular. Still I would say they felt more like a bad IBS kind of pain, totally manageable, and I was free to move around and change positions. My midwife tried to bring the baby a little on the left because his head was stuck on the right part in my pelvis and wouldn't come down, so with me moving around the bed and her help we managed to bring him lower in the pelvis and drop lower. At around noon they made the drip go faster, and my doctor came for artificial rupture of the membranes. That caused the contractions come even faster and very powerful. I kept managing it really well with changing positions and breathing techniques, so I denied an epidural. I had 3-4 REALLY painful contractions and then the urge to push came. They didn't take me to the surgery room immediately and just let me do it my way on the bed. I kept moving around while pushing in very unorthodox positions. It was so out of ordinary for hospital birth that all the student midwives came to watch. They'd never seen pushing outside the surgery room. I pushed 5 times, and then taken to the surgery for the final one, to get an episiotomy as baby was a big one, and I was anatomically too narrow for such a baby. 
Baby was born at 1pm! He was perfect and cried immediately, he had the cord wrapped around his neck twice and we think that this and my anatomy was the reason why he wouldn't drop and the labor was not starting on it's own.
I unfortunately had to suffer 35 stitches as I was torn pretty bad, inside and outside. This was the worse for me, as I couldn't enjoy my little baby and breast feed immediately... I could have an epidural just for the stitches.. OUCH
At around 4pm I was taken to my room, and a little later they brought me my baby! He started breastfeeding immediately, woohoo! I had him with me all the time and I was responcible for feeds, diaper changes, everything but his bath that the midwives did for me.
Yesterday on the 28th we came home :)
He is a lovely baby, very strong, sleeps through the night without problems, and only wakes up once at around 3-4 am for a feed and diaper change. He is very healthy and alert.

I don't even dare complain for anything so far, I had a lovely pregnancy without a single problem, a wonderful birthing experience that I had a lot of control, and a very sweet & healthy baby boy.

My only problem at the hospital was 1 nurse that she was a total cow, she told me that my baby is dehydrated and my milk is not enough and to give him some formula. I was devastated for the entire day that she was there, I thought I was a total failure and I put my poor little baby in danger. Thank god the other nurses, and 3 different pediatricians were very supportive, told me that the particular cow is nuts and not to listen to her, that the baby gets exactly what he needs and he is the image of health.

:)

Will update you more in the next few days, I'm pretty busy here at home, trying to get to a new routine. I can't figure out how to bath the baby yet. It has become my only challenge. He screamed so hard last night when I bathed him I'm now scared to try it again...

As for breastfeeding: we are perfectly ok, only I have 2 challenges right now, he only likes to breast feed in the lying position, and my left nip is a little sore but I sorted it out this morning with a little lidocaine gel that I rinsed off before I fed him. It makes the nip totally numb, no pain.


----------



## ukgirl23

awww lily your birth story sounds perfect! I'm glad you are both healthy and doing well.. ok .. apart from the 35 stitches!! OUCH!! He is totally gorgeous, I saw his picture on Facebook. Some midwifes and health visitors think they know everything, I'm glad you got support with breastfeeding and everything is okay xx Congratulations!!! xx 

Kealz my two are also acting up for attention, my little boy flooded the bathroom last night while in the bath and has blocked the toilet twice with toilet roll and my little girl is just being a mouthy cow! She keeps trying to wind my son up, she even kicked him in the face the other day and shut a gate on him!!! They are usually little angels, I rarely have to put them in a time out but they've had loads since we come home, I am trying my hardest to spread myself evenly between all of them but it's taking a while to get a routine going. 

Doggylover, Benson is also a devil child today, he has screamed at me now for about an hour, Aaron has taken pity on me and taken him to the bedroom with him, I fed him but he brought it back up, he was sleeping but kept waking and screaming. I might introduce a dummy with him too. I tried with Connie but she gagged on it and spat it out so she never had one, but Lucas had one and it was amazing for us both! He just wanted to suck for comfort and I wasn't getting anything done.. kind of like now!! So I tried him with a dummy and he was like a different baby! He was so easy to settle and happier lol. I didn't have any problems getting his dummy off him, we used it int he end only for bedtime then we told him he was a big boy now and he didn't need it any more so he willingly gave it up, admittedly I think we did have the first night with him crying then the next night we went right down. You could try using it just at nap times? 

Well I was about to do the housework after I had taken Ben out for a walk but he started crying so I fed him and up it all came because he wasn't actually hungry he just wanted a cuddle, but then he was too upset to cuddle and just screamed at me for an hour. Now Aaron has taken him I'm too tired to move off the chair and go finish the cleaning :(


----------



## kealz194

Aw lily sounds lovely! Dennis is gorgeous! Ouch to the 32 stitches!!!!!! :-0 
Candy omg to the flooded bathroom!!! I know it's just an attention thing it's so hard trying to spread your attention between your kids specially when trying to breast feed! Stupid question as I've got a 22month old but you forget the small things, when do babies start to be more alert and awake? James still sleeps most of the day and has about 2-3 maybe 4 hours a day spread out of awake moments xxx


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations lily!! Lovely to hear you are back home now! Hope those stitches heal fast :hugs:

Look forward to pics!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kealz I'm not sure hun, it's been a while since my older 2 were babies hehe. I think they just gradually become more and more alert. I'm guessing that from around 2-4 months they begin to be more awake. xx

Dan-o I forgot to ask how your little dudes were doing now? are they still full of cold? my 3 all have colds, I've never seen so much snot come out of such a tiny nose! lol. Ben's had it for about a week now. I thought that breast milk was meant to protect him from stuff like that! xx


----------



## doggylover

Congratulations lily! I'm so glad that it all went well, and (as much as possible) you got the birth you wanted. Ouch about your stitches though, I hope they heal quickly and you aren't in too much pain at the minute.

Candy: Simon is good about taking Isabelle to another room if I need a few minutes (like last night while I sobbed :haha:) so it's great that Aaron is doing that to help you out. Those few minutes really make all the difference I find. My only dislike with it is that if he's been watching her for an hour whole I snooze, then I do the same for him so we end up missing seeing each other for those two hours. 

It sounds like you've all had good experiences with dummies. I think our bad experience with my nephew has really put a cloud over how we view dummies, but honestly if this fussiness continues for more than another week I'll be cramming that dummy in her so fast she won't know what's hit her!


----------



## ukgirl23

hehe Doggylover, Aaron took Benson for 20 minutes yesterday and I laid down, as soon as my head hit the pillow I was out! He's asleep in the sofa opposite me right now while Ben is napping in his bouncer! He had a tummy ache so I removed his nappy and held his legs up, he done a huuuge greeny poo and then was instantly happier, I think dairy has a bad effect on him, I drank a big glass of milk before bed last night :/ It is nice to have a break but like you say you do end up missing time with the OH. I think your dummy plan is a good one :) I almost gave in and gave one to Ben earlier but I held off. I wouldn't have hesitated if he had screamed for much longer! x


----------



## liams_mom

I'm still trying to do all of Jake's math in my head. I suppose I should start actually using the app on my phone, but I don't bring my phone with me EVERYWHERE.. LoL :haha: He goes to bed around 8pm, sleeps until around midnight, feeds until 1:30am, wakes up around 5am and nurses until around 6:30am or 7am. He usually sleeps again around 9am through until around 11am or noon and then we have some awake and eating time. The afternoon is where I haven't really been keeping track of all of the eating/sleeping. :shrug: I know it happens, I know he's pooping, peeing, and gaining weight like a champ. I'm guessing that's all that really matters in the end. 

Speaking of ends..Jake puts out some mean old grandpa farts! Some of them include poop that goes right up the back of his diaper and some are just gas, but if we put him in his vibrating monkey chair we get a whole bunch of them right in a row. It's adorable and gross at the very same time. :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: we've been having the same debate here with the soother/pacifier.... we don't want to use one... but there's been a few times where Peter is having a total meltdown and sucking on his fist like he wants to feed, but he has NO interest in feeding at all, he just wants something to suck on and won't latch properly. So a couple of times we've caved and given him a soother while walking him around to knock him out. And then as soon as he's asleep we take it away again. We don't want to make a habit of it, but like you said, sometimes your sanity demands it!!

lily: Congrats on your LO's arrival!! Yikes about all the stitches though! Take it easy as much as you can and enjoy your new LO. :flower:

kealz: sorry to hear Paige is being such a monkey right now... I guess it must be hard on them to have been the center of attention for so long, and now have to share it. Hopefully she settles down soon for you!

Afm, I was just wondering how long did you wait before taking LO out for something other than a Dr's appointment? The only reason we've left the house so far is for Dr's appointments, and I'd really like to get out, but it's difficult with the incision and lifting restrictions... also terrified about the possibility of having to feed Peter in public somewhere if we're gone too long. Thoughts?


----------



## doggylover

Candy :haha: at Ben's poo! Izzy is sometimes the same, you can see her squirming and then her face just goes :0 and she does a massive one, then is happy as larry! 

Liamsmom: sounds like Jackson is on a pretty great schedule, especially in the evenings and overnight. How about you come and sort Isabelle out for me?! :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Readytomum we have just started taking Emmaleigh out for walks not yet pushed it for any other outtings as I usually push myself to much after the section. I think it is when you feel comfortable enough to start venturing out 

Emmaleigh has had a pacifer since she was 2 days old. She is a comfort sucker and will suck and suck even when she isn't hungry. I take it out of her mouth when she is snoozing away pretty good though.

I have had one of those weekends with the kids that just absolutely put me in a grumpy mood. The boys kept fighting with each other and as bad as I hated doing it I had to spank them to make them stop. It was so nerve racking. Then Laurynn is looking up thongs on the computer and I am like wtf!!!! I was so glad Allen was home last nught so he could take Emme and Landon outside so I could just get a moment to myself to collect my thoughts. 10 more weeks 10 more weeks then hopefully I get my children back.


----------



## liams_mom

DL: I'd be happy to! I think its because our babies end up working around our schedules (since we have the horses) and outdoor time definitely helps them sleep and sooth. Liam is always a little more raucous during the day if he hasn't been outdoors at all. 

I guess that helps to answer the other question about when we take our babies out! We take them outside almost immediately after they come home. We got our stroller converted to bassinet mode or I'll wrap Jackson up like a peapod and we'll head outdoors to go help feed the horses and turn them outside. He seems to love the breezes and the smells (if they can truly smell this early). :flower: 

We took the boys to Target yesterday and had a great time. We give Jake a soother (vanilla scented [Greg bought them]) when we're in the store and he gets a bit fussy if we're stopped in checkout. Walking around and hearing the voices always seems to comfort him, outside or inside. He won't take it at bedtime/naptime and :knock on wood:, he hasn't needed that much soothing. He cries when its time to get up and he's "starving"!!!!! At least that's the way I imagine him in my mind :winkwink:

Another positive soother story is Liam's - he used his for naptime and bedtime until he was about 3 mo old and then one day he spat it out and never took to it again. We didn't use it for anything other than soothing when we went out and he couldn't have the boob right away or at bedtimes. :thumbup:


----------



## kealz194

Readytomum I took James and Paige out the the park when he was 5 days old, tge mw said fresh air will do some good, and last Friday we had to go down to the council office to let them know James had been born and update our files! I made sure I gave him a massive feed so that he would sleep for a bit, little monkey woke up 20 mins later for a feed while I was standing at a busy train station! I have a massive muslin square and slipped that into my bra strap then draped it over my front and on popped James! He fed for a 40 min train journey lol!!!! Then again in a restaraunt! You can but scarfs desigbed to hide you while you feed! I bought one but it was a teianlge of fabric you tie round you neck! It was awful and uncomfortable so I'm going to return it!!! Do what you feel is comfortable for you! Start off for a 20 min walk round the block maybe just for some fresh air after you've fed him and progress from there? Xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Yep Sidney still streaming with snot as well, Ukgirl, bet its the same virus! Vinny is only mildly snotty now, its cleared for him as quickly as it has for me, thank goodness. Sorry yours are still full of it hun, must be wearing you out!! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Liamsmom: thanks for another (two!) positive paci stories- they are definitely making me feel more at ease with the possibility of giving izzy one. 

Readytomum: we took izzy out at 4 days old (to the store and then a quick walk) and she's been out every day since then. Mostly it's just for a dog walk or a trip to visit family, but have been a few other places too. Feeding her in public doesn't worry me so it makes it a lot easier, if I was unsure of doing that I'd not be out half as much. Just whenever you feel happy going out I think is the key.


----------



## ukgirl23

we took Benny out to our parents at around day 4-5 but out for a short walk when he was 3 days old. xx 

dan-o there is so much about at the moment you cant avoid it when you have other kids its the weather.. the summer needs to get a wriggle on xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

We've been out a few times so far, but like I said each time was for a Dr's apppointment. So very direct purpose and not terribly enjoyable for anyone. We've gone for one walk in the stroller just around the block basically. I'm trying to be good and not over-do it with the section, but I'm starting to feel like I need to get out a little more. 

I think DH and I are going out for dinner tomorrow night with some friends for a b-day party. It'll be the first time they get to meet Peter, and since it's not our event we can leave as early as we want...so hopefully it will be a good first "family" outing for us.


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man i thought it was just me with the crazy baby lol. Ive just put her down again after so many temps lol and this is the second time she as woke crying :(.. I hate leaving her crying it out but i know i should try and let her cry it out little longer. There's nothing wrong with her either. Nappy,feed and winded :(. soon as i pick her up she's all up for snuggles or she'll just stay away and then starts crying lol

So glad to hear you ladies are going through it to. dont mean that in a bad way..

ohh the crying has stopped again lol I give her 4-5 seconds before going off again lol.

Paige's swing arrived today but its over at my mums so we'll get to try it out tomorrow :) We have another app on wednesday at the sick kids to get her harness re adjusted.

Ohhh crying again....


Ok ok i better go resuce her aaah!!!


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> since it's not our event we can leave as early as we want...so hopefully it will be a good first "family" outing for us.

This is one of my favourite things about having a baby- having a really great excuse to leave things early :haha:

Cherry it is always really great to know that other people are going through the same thing, even when it is something horrible :hugs: I hope things improve with Paige ASAP. How is she getting on in her hip brace?

Afm: we decided that we needed to start trying to get our monkey into a bedtime routine. So around 8 we had some nappy free time, then a bath and feed and put her into her crib upstairs....and came back down for the evening. I stayed with her for a few minutes and she was wide awake. I left and then Simon let me (yes, LET ME!) check on her twenty mins later and she is sound asleep! I know she won't do this every night, but its amazing that she went down so easily tonight!!! Especially after last nights horror...


----------



## stmw

Doggylover &#8211; I know what you mean about the poo &#8211; Lexi had one the other day that filled her nappy (literally top to bottom) and then when I was changing her she started doing some more!!! I had to hold a baby wipe there!!! So funny! Its horrible when it gets to the point where you are crying *big hugs* I swear by routines!!! Roxy has been in one since very young and so will Lexi &#8211; I find the bedtime routine works miracles and it shows as every night straight after her bath, Roxy will give us hugs and kisses and go straight to her bed &#8211; fast asleep in 5 minutes and sleeps for 12 hours!! Hopefully Lexi will follow in her footsteps!!
Steph &#8211; I only manage to get things done when DH is not around &#8211; its so weird when hes home, everything is sooooooooo slow and I don&#8217;t manage to get anything done &#8211; let alone a shower haha!!
Littlespy &#8211; so sorry to hear about your husband &#61516; I really hope he is on the mend.
Readytomum &#8211; sucks that you cant sleep in the night &#8211; I find that the worst as your body knows its time to sleep but the babies don&#8217;t!! At least your getting naps in the day but I know its not the same &#8211; hope your not feeling too tired out from it all. Ive been taking Lexi out loads but thats only because we have to take Roxy out. I remember when we had Roxy and I literally only went out for docs appointments until she was about 8 weeks old?!
Kealz &#8211; do you find you constantly feel guilty as you can split yourself into two people and look after both kids?? I hate constantly saying &#8220;in a minute, just need to feed your sister&#8221; I feel so bad!!!
Lily &#8211; OOUCH for the stitches!!! Glad your breast feeding is going good though and don&#8217;t worry about the bathing &#8211; Lexi is crying everytime we do it &#8211; I think they hate being cold? Im not sure! It is scary though!!
Positive dummy story &#8211; Roxy had one after she had her milk as she always wanted more (even though she would be sick if she did). It also helped her settle for nap times. If I remember rightly I think it was at 6 months we literally just stopped letting her have it and there were no issues what so ever &#8211; I think its best to nip it in the bud before they become too dependant on it! Thats just me though! Lexi has been having one as she constantly wants to suck on something (just like her sister was). She seems to settle herself to sleep nicely though without it and so I don&#8217;t want it to become something thats used all the time (even though Roxy keeps shoving it in her mouth!!!!)
AFM &#8211; I think Lexi has a cold &#61516; she has been really sniffly and unsettled the past few days. I has to use a saline spray this morning as her nose was all blocked! Bless her! Shes still sleeping loads in the day and waking briefly for her milk and nappy change. She screamed the house down having her bath tonight &#8211; was really stressful as I was on my own and trying to make sure Roxy was happy aswell. Luckily she settled eventually but I really wish I had 5 pairs of hands to get both of them washed, brush teeth, dressed ect! Taking her to baby group tomorrow as Roxy goes regularly &#8211; am hoping it goes smoothly. It also gets Roxy out with some of the other children aswell which should be nice. Roxy has been a little trouble maker today &#8211; she constantly wants to paint, so I let her, and then we cant put it away or she will have a FIT!! It got to tea time and she was shouting &#8220;Pringles, cheese pleaseeeeeeeeeee&#8221; I explained it was nearly tea time so she cant have snacks and it was like I told her she can never have a snack again!!! Tears, tears, tears!! She then sat in her highchair &#8220;FOOOOD, MUMMMMM, NOWWWWWWWWWW!&#8221; oh my gosh!!! Shes a perfect angel but these terrible two outbursts are really testing me!! Hope everyone else is good :D


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy ladies. Happy to hear that all are doing well (minus the copying with illness and no sleep)! I come on and read all the posts during the day... And always have loads to answer... Then I finish reading and Grayson starts to fuss (or is finished nursing and needs to be changed) ... So I never get a chance to answer to everyone :nope:. When I do have enough time to type (one handed from my phone, with infant attached to the boob :rofl:), I usually only get one of my thoughts in, and off I go, having to do something else. :wacko:
So... Long story short... Sorry about that ladies :flower:

ReadytoMum, we have stayed home for most of the last three weeks (except appointments, grocery shopping and my parents house), but I have decided, that this week, we need to start doing things. So, we have at least one outting planned every day this week :thumbup:. I need to get over my "breastfeeding in public" fear, and find ways to deal with it!:coffee:
Grayson is going through this new phase of eating for only 7-15 min and then falling asleep. It's bad at night, because there is NO waking him up! The kid flat out refuses. Then wakes up 2.5 hours later to eat again. I don't know if he has just become more efficient at eating (used to nurse for 30-45 min), or just lazy?? He is gaining plenty :dohh:, so that's no problem.


Also, question on pumping... I just started to pump and I keep in the fridge for Rob to feed the midnight shift. Well I think y shield is too big(?), because it sucks in part of my areola as well and causes my nipple to be sore. Now I don't have small boobs or nipples, so I am very surprised that M size nipple shield would be too big?? :shrug:. I ordered the small shield online today to see if it works better, but do any of you guys have some advice?

Sorry... Off to change and bathe the monster baby again :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Steph, Isabelle wakes roughly every 2.5 hrs at night as well, and then she will eat for around 25 mins, then another 2.5hrs snooze. I don't know when she is going to start going longer stretches, but anytime soon would be perfect. Maybe Grayson is having a growth spurt and is also more efficient, so is eating for a shorter time, but also more often to get more, if that makes sense? :wacko:

Stmw: Simon and I are both big into routine, so we are going to try our best to get Isabelle into one as well. I think nights will be ok, but its during the day that she is always different, so we may struggle with that one for a while!

Afm: so tired today. No idea why as last night was no worse than any other. I was pissed with Simon this morning because he got up and didnt even offer to take Isabelle downstairs for half an hour so I could have a little extra sleep. Then when I got up after he left he had moved the wash basket I strategically placed last night so that when I got up I could sort out Isabelle's nappy washing, and just generally pissed me off! 
The health visitor is coming again today, so I'm interested to see what weight Isabelle is now as I feel like she hasn't been eating that great this week. Then some colleagues at coming round after school which will be nice :) as long as they don't stay too long :haha:


----------



## n_gods_hands

Hey ladies still waiting on Aiden. I actually entered hospiyal last night to start the induction process. They r gooing to start pitocin in 45 min so keep me in ur prayers. Oh i started contraacting before med waas ever given. I hope the pitocin gives just the right right pussh. Ill keep everyone posted


----------



## dan-o

ohh good luck ngodshands!!!


----------



## Steph82

Ngodshands... Fingers crossed that everything goes smooth and quickly!! Can't wait to see done pictures of little Aiden :hugs:. Keep us updated as you can.

Sarah did you start pumping yet? I know that you were going to. How many times a day can you pump without having supply issues later?


----------



## doggylover

Steph I am literally just back from the supermarket and I meant to get storage bags for breastmilk, but forgot :growlmad: I haven't started pumping yet for that single reason lol! I think I am only going to pump once a day, as I only want enough for when we go out. Simon keeps saying I should pump so he can do a night feed, but I told him if he is up faffing about warming up a bottle, I'll wake up anyway, so may as well not bother with the bottle :haha: 
Have you done any yet?


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph I am literally just back from the supermarket and I meant to get storage bags for breastmilk, but forgot :growlmad: I haven't started pumping yet for that single reason lol! I think I am only going to pump once a day, as I only want enough for when we go out. Simon keeps saying I should pump so he can do a night feed, but I told him if he is up faffing about warming up a bottle, I'll wake up anyway, so may as well not bother with the bottle :haha:
> Have you done any yet?

The other thing about the night feedings, is that you have to pump at that time anyway (to replace the feeding). I'm not sure how strict the pumping/feeding needs to be, but i aam terrified of messing up my supply lol :dohh:

I started pumping in the mornings (about 30min after the am feeding) and freezing that milk. I also have one bottle in the fridge for Rob to feed at night (I then pump at night as well, to replace that feeding). I just wonder how I can build more stock, without messing with my supply. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I don't really understand how it works either. I suppose though the more you pump, the more you'll produce so you can continue pumping, if that makes sense? 
I know millions of women do pump, I just don't understand the logistics in relation to supply either.

Isabelle was weighed again today - she's now up to 9lb!


----------



## kealz194

Ingodshands good luck! 
I haven't started pumping yet! I thinkin going to leave it a while longer to ensure my supply is properly established.
So do you guys remember me saying about my bros girlfriend being pregnant? Well she went for an early scan toda and she is 6 weeks gone and pregnant with twins! Omg! So she also decided she is moving back down to her mums even though she apparently kicked her out and my bro is moving down there too! I cried. She has got his wrapped round her little finger and got what she wants!
Lol just had health visitor round, done James's hearing test which he passed, And she is so impressed and happy with how I'm breast feeding as she was my health visitor with Paige and remembers how hard I struggled with her! No weight today though so might have to take him to the clinic in a week or so.
I can't remember everything I wanted to reply to now as dhe was here about an hour so ill go re-read and get back to you x


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh dear lord yesterday I think an evil demon took over Emmaleigh! She screamed and cried all day and night long. She wouldsleep in tiny 5 minute intervals and even then she was only light sleeping. The longest I got her to sleep was laying out in the hammock. I have no clue what was wrong but today she woke up in a much better mood and is actually letting me get things done. I was a cry bag last night I hate it when she cries like that and it makes me feel so bad.


----------



## doggylover

Oh god momma brown, I feel like its my fault - I made the same demon leave Isabelle on Sunday night and it must have skipped over to take over Emmaleigh :hugs: I hope things have been better today, and your sweet little lady is back, and the screaming' demon (as I like to call it) is long gone.

Kealz :shock: twins?! Jeez I'm sure that came as a shock. I admire your brother for going down to live with her, even though he has to give up his life where he is. He is doing the right thing for his babies, and I'm sure he is going to make an amazing dad. If she is as much of a cow as she seems to be, he hopefully won't be with her for long, but by moving I think that shows he is always going to be there for the babies. :hugs: 

Afm: night two of trying out our night time routine with Isabelle. In bed at roughly the same time, she has settled to sleep, so hopefully she will stay asleep for at least an hour and a half...


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover/Steph: I don't really get the whole pumping thing either.:shrug: I think you need to pump in between regular feedings and that way if you skip a night feed and used pumped milk, it's like LO has "eaten" the same number of times anyway... or something like that! 

ngodshands: Good luck!! Hope things go well for you, and looking forward to hearing about LO's arrival!

mommabrown: Peter had a night like that last night. He seems to get them every other night at the moment... he won't sleep or settle for anything. You can't put him down and he's a cranky pants. Since DH has gone back to work it's really hard on me because it means I can't pass Peter off during the night, or have DH home to watch him so I can nap during the day. :cry: I was getting so frustrated with him today because he still won't settle for a nap, and I need to sleep so badly! Thankfully my parents get here tomorrow for a few days, so I'm hoping I can catch up some sleep.

Afm, we had a Dr appointment today to see if Peter has started to gain some weight back yet. Sadly, he's still at the same as he was on Friday which is about 8% down from his birth weight. They're happy he hasn't lost anymore, but it's a bit concerning he still hasn't gained anything. So we have another appointment on Friday to check again, if he still hasn't gone up we'll have to go back to supplimenting with formula again. Although my Dr doesn't think it's a supply issue, she thinks Peter is a lazy eater... and unfortunately there isn't much you can say to an infant to tell him to stop being a slacker! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum - shall I send Isabelle round to give Peter some tips on not being so lazy? She is an absolute animal when it comes to feeding! She attacks me at times like she's been in a famine for decades! She could give him her top tips on being a chubby beast :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Readytomum - shall I send Isabelle round to give Peter some tips on not being so lazy? She is an absolute animal when it comes to feeding! She attacks me at times like she's been in a famine for decades! She could give him her top tips on being a chubby beast :haha:

Peter chomps on there pretty good too and screams the house down if he doesn't get fed fast enough... but I think after he's had his initial easy free flowing milk, he doesn't want to work to suck harder to get the rest. He usually just falls asleep instead. (But of course instantly wakes up as soon as you try to put him down!) :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh I hope Peter starts chowing down and gains some weight! Little monkey! I know how you feel since Allen has went back I am the same way. I was so upset yesterday I was in tears and he took her even being the handle full that she was. 

DL oh today has been much better and hopefully the demon doesn't return! I have sat her down for several naps today.Emmaleigh is a healthy eater to!


----------



## doggylover

Glad to hear Emmaleigh is less demonic today!!

Afm: a long night. Isabelle slept from 8.30pm until almost 11, but then she was up every 1.5-2 hrs, and for some reason after her 2am feed she would not settle at all. She got the hiccups which always keeps her awake, but she doesn't usually get them until 6am. So she was awake for an hour, which is very unusual for her in the night. However, that meant she didn't get her 6am bout of hiccups, and although she fussed slightly, she fell back to sleep in her crib and we both slept until 8am when Simon left. He didnt even come and say goodbye to us this morning :growlmad: I know we were asleep, but that is very much not the point!


----------



## lily28

Thanks everyone for their kind words.



ukgirl23 said:


> just a quick Q.. has anyone started using cloth nappies yet? How is it going?

I've used mine twice and got pooped immediately lol, but I find them too big for Dennis, I'll continue with newborn sposies till we are out, we got many free packs at the hospital.
I 'm still waiting for some newborn size Alva to arrive, I really wish they come soon and they fit him nicely, it will make my life so much easier.

Doggy sorry you didn't get much sleep, you will sort it out soon though. 

Ready to mum, don't worry, the babies who breast feed belong to a whole new growth chart to babies who eat formula, as long as baby poops and pees it means all is good. Peter will catch up with growth before you know it.

Mommabrown, oh dear, poor baby and poor you! She will be fine I'm sure, mine is acting like he is possesed when he goes no 2, IDK is it normal?


----------



## doggylover

Lily, Isabelle also has a habit of pooping as soon as her nappy is changed! Especially at night...little beast!


----------



## liams_mom

Jake does the same when his diaper is changed! I've been living on lots of water and good health food during the day so his poops are the proper color, they're just explosive at times and very wet! And as I said before, it ALWAYS happens when the old diaper is off and I'm grabbing his new one. :dohh: Oh well, you can't hate them for getting it all out. He's a voracious eater and we got down to 10lbs 3.5oz in the hospital and we're up to 11lbs 6oz 2 weeks later. I'm thinking a pound is a good weight gain, especially when I can count on one hand the amount of formula bottles he's gotten. He just really doesn't like formula at all and I think that's because breastmilk is so sweet and that's all he's really gotten since day one. I am not sure I'd want to switch either :haha: I know I've said that before, but today the little hedgehog woke up at 4am and just hasn't really wanted to settle back down to sleep. Around 6, I did another diaper change and out came so much gas and poo I thought it would never end! I've put him back down and he seems to have settled into his crib for a bit now but its throwing off our morning. We're usually up at 7am and back in bed by 9am for our long morning nap, through to 12ish. Poor little lamb. I'm off to go check on him now. Wish me luck and no more poo! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

Girls Emmaleigh is right there in the same boat as all of your LO's. Last night I was changing her into her pj's and fresh diaper and as soon as I get done and hand her to Allen she poops! She is always doing that! 

Dl Emmaleigh is like Isabelle and getting the hiccups. I laid her down at 9 pm and she laid there and fell asleep and by 11 pm she was awake and ready to eat. Happens every 2 hours on the dot and at 4am she was awake for over an hour and a half then when I laid her down the hiccups start and the fussing begins. So by 5 am I just laid her on my chest and both her and I were asleep for another hour and a half. She is now fussing so I have to go.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks for the CDing feedback ladies :) Im waiting until Ben is one month old before I start which is actually already next week!! crazy beans! My washing pile was the stuff of nightmares but thanks to mr. sunshine Im gradually getting on top of it so I will jave room to wash and dry the nappies. Ben was a little monster yesterday but hes been much happier today and more alert.. he has been cooing at Aaron its super cute!! Tomorrow my oldest baby will be 7 I cant believe how quick time goes by! Sorru for the short one sided post my internet is broken and Im online on my phone. Will catch up properly soon xx 

p.s loving all the facebook pics and statuses! xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh candy what have you got planned for Connie's birthday?
Re: washing the nappies, I've got myself into a good little routine- put them in between 7.30 and 8pm after we take her last 'day nappy' off, they are done by around 10/10.30pm and ready for me to hang to dry. I put the boosters in the airing cupboard to dry overnight and the nappies on the clothes horse. I know it'll be harder for you as you have so much washing with the rest of the family, but it isn't so bad once you get into it!

I think Isabelle has a little cold. Last night she was grunting and snuffling all night, and earlier she got some good old bits of snot out! 

I also tried out our sling earlier- Just around the house, but it was great and she felt really secure. Can't wait to use it to go out.


----------



## ukgirl23

that was what I was planning to do too Sarah so they are dry the next day. Im hoping I can wash the clothing in the morning and the nappies at night and that should hopefully work lol x 

sorry to hear poor izzy has a cold xx Ben is finally getting over his but hes still snotty he had his for almost two weeks. I hope she gets better soon x

Before Benson I was against slings but after he screamed at me and required cuddles constantly fir 2 days Im strongly considering one. my carrier isnt easy to do housework with lol xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Re: carriers: I've used our Moby wrap with Peter a few times when we've had to go out for Dr. appointments etc and I love it! He's so snuggly and secure in it, and he falls asleep almost instantly. It leaves me with my hands free and there's nothing heavy to carry around like a stroller etc. 

We have a backpack style carrier too, an Infantino, but he seems so itty bitty to use that one... so I'm not really comfortable with that one yet. Maybe in a few weeks once he starts to gain some weight!


----------



## lily28

^ I used my wrap yesterday to go to the pediatrician for a check up and to the church later, he absolutely loved it and so did I. IDK if I will use it much around the house though.

And a pic of Dennis from yesterday, after a feed!
 



Attached Files:







babysleeping.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doggylover

Oh lily he is GORGEOUS!! I could nibble him right up!! 

I'm glad you ladies are also baby wearing- it's not common here at all and I don't know anyone who does it (lies: my brother wore my nephew once) so I feel a bit strange about it, but its something that is very important to Simon that he gets to do and I love the idea of it too so we will start a new trend!

Isabelle has been either sleeping or feeding all day. Poor munchkin feels very sorry for her snotty self! Attached a little pic of her super chubby cheeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ukgirl23

I gave in and gave Ben a dummy!! I was absolutely frazzled and at the end of my wick! Hes been screaming at me non stip for three hours constantly screaming!! I decided to do hotdogs for dinner I couldnt even put him down long enough to make that!! So out came the dummies.. he did take it and didnt choke and he seemed really happy at first so I put him in his chair and went to run a bath for Connie and Lucas and off he eent again :( he wouldnt take the dummy back and just screamed and screamed until I picked him up and fed him.. I really dont know how much of this I can take.. I dont get to do anything with my older two anymore I cant even go to the toilet :(


----------



## Steph82

Sarah and Lily... LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures! Such sweet little faces!! I just want to sniff their little heads :haha: (this goes back to the puppy breath conversation :rofl:)

Candy, Sorry Ben is being such a little stinker! Grayson doesnt really care for the pacifier either. We keep trying to give it to him, so he doesnt use me as a comfort pacifier, but unless you hold it in his mouth, he just spits it right back out :shrug:. So, needless to say... my boobs ARE his pacifier ahaha. 
I also really dont get a chance to put him down at all. We try, but he really wants to be held all the time lol. I can't imagine having anyone else to look after... but I am sure, in a short few weeks, he will get better and Connie and Lucas will get the attention they need again. 

Sarah, I spoke to my nurse about pumping, and here is what she said:

Its ok to miss a feeding one night... our supply will not change that fast. She also recommended that I pump one breast and feed the other (that way i'm not messing with my supply) or I can try and squeeze in one more pumpimg between 12 am and 12pm (about 1 hour after feeding LO). 
Last night Rob took over one feeding (the 1am) with a bottle I had pumped that day... Let me just say... I did NOT sleep while he was feeding. First off, he decided to give him the bottle in the bedroom :dohh:. Very considerate of him, especially since I always leave the room to let him sleep :growlmad:. Well aside from that, it ended up being a 1.5 hour ordeal and in the end, I had to nurse Grayson, just to get him back to sleep. :haha:. Rob was super frustrated because I think he wanted to be able to do it alone and in the end... my boob was needed anyway. He told me this morning, that there was no point in him feeding at night because it turned out worse then if I just had fed. I had to explain to him, that Grayson and I have established a routine over the past 3.5 weeks and this was just something new to him. It takes time for him and Rob to get their own routine. 

But... I learned one thing... I will be awake regardless, since I hear baby crying and fussing and can't help but want to make sure everything is fine :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

doggylover said:


> ReadytoMum said:
> 
> 
> since it's not our event we can leave as early as we want...so hopefully it will be a good first "family" outing for us.
> 
> This is one of my favourite things about having a baby- having a really great excuse to leave things early :haha:
> 
> Cherry it is always really great to know that other people are going through the same thing, even when it is something horrible :hugs: I hope things improve with Paige ASAP. How is she getting on in her hip brace?
> 
> Afm: we decided that we needed to start trying to get our monkey into a bedtime routine. So around 8 we had some nappy free time, then a bath and feed and put her into her crib upstairs....and came back down for the evening. I stayed with her for a few minutes and she was wide awake. I left and then Simon let me (yes, LET ME!) check on her twenty mins later and she is sound asleep! I know she won't do this every night, but its amazing that she went down so easily tonight!!! Especially after last nights horror...Click to expand...

Lol yeah it always nice to know someone else is going through the same thing also. She's not to bad hun. She got the harness re-adjusted a little bit. ive just had to let her cry it out and then she fell asleep. She stirring still but im trying not to rush over and pick her up lol trying to be brave and hope she doesnt become more clingy other wise ill get nothing done and ill have her in the sling all the time lol.

We have another app next week to get another harness put on and she'll get a bath to but we have to take our own bath in for her. and a little stretch to before the new one goes on.


Ohh she's crying again :( 

I can do this i can do this lol xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Oh cherry I feel so bad for poor Paige, but its definitely for the best in the long run. I think starting to let her have a few minutes is a good idea - I find sometimes Isabelle actually settles after a brief cry if I haven't I gotten to her quickly enough (that is rare though!) 

Candy :hugs: give Benson to Aaron and either spend an hour playin and cuddling with Lucas and Connie, or spend an hour in the bath (or whatever!) to just have time to gather your thoughts. As long as benson is fed and changed, then you know he's ok and his screaming isn't for any major awful reason, so Aaron can handle him while you catch up on some you time.

Steph thanks so much for that info. I think I will try the feed off one, pump the other as Isabelle doesn't take both sides at every feed, so should easily be able to do that once a day. Poor Rob :haha: I'm sure he felt awful last night! And poor Grayson, being manhandled by a novice feeder :rofl: was that the first bottle he had tried? If so, I know now not to give Isabelle her first in the middle of the night! 
And I know what you mean about being awake anyway. That's why I told Simon he should stop trying to help in the middle of the night (he changed nappies the first night or so) as I was awake anyway as soon as she cried, so stupid for us both to be up - he may as well get some sleep if I can't!!

Isabelle has now grown out of her newborn/first size clothes. I think she would have gotten another week out of them, but her cloth nappies are bulky so everything is tighter than in disposables! And we just got another present today in newborn size :dohh: she's wearing that tomorrow so at least she gets one wear out of it all!!!


----------



## kealz194

Lily Dennis is so cute! 
Dl look at that adorable little face, she is so gonna have you wrapped round her little finger hehe! I also tried my carrier out today to go to the doctors and shop! Omg so lovely and comfortable and James loved it! I never see anyone baby wearing round here! Sorry your Los are sick
:( poor lil loves its horrible when they have the sniffles!
I have to say touch wood James has been a little star, he is happy to Benin his chair and it gives me some time with Paige as she is struggling with sharing me, she keeps telling me to put James on the floor lol!!! He has colic I think though. He will be fine one minute then screech/scream stiffen up and pull his legs up, so I got some infacol and hopefully he will be ok in a few days :( 

I really love my sling, it's hand custom made and I got to choose the fabric I wanted, love it!!!!! Here's a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Steph82

Kealz, super cute sling!!! :thumbup: I saw it when you first posted it on FB! Its the Moby wrap (just custom) right? I have the Moby wrap and have to admit, i'm not really impressed. The amount of effort it takes to get it on and then to squeeze Grayson in it :wacko:. I think I may have to try a different carrying style other then Newborn wrap. :shrug:. I will need to :coffee: the manual and see what other options there are.

Sarah, This was actually Robs 3 bottle feed. lol. But it was the first midnight one. Grayson is great about drinking from the bottle (easily finishes 4 oz in one sitting :shock:, and then asks for more boob :haha:). Last night he ate 4 oz and left 1 oz in the bottle... I told Rob to just pour it out, since you cant re-cool it... and then Grayson wanted boob ahahah :rofl:. Poor guy, he just can't win. 
I'm convinced that Grayson only wants to nurse for comfort afterward (since thats what he does to put himself to sleep). I can see myself now... nursing a teenager bwahahahaah :rofl:. Sadly enough, It makes me feel good that Grayson doesn't just want the milk (since I feel like a walking :mamafy:), but he needs his mama too :blush:

Oh and Grayson is out of most of his Newborn size clothes as well. I just sorted through them today and packed some away :wacko:. He fits into most of his 0-3 months clothes now... I can't believe he has grown so much already.


----------



## ukgirl23

kealz I love love love that sling! 

Doggyloger I couldnt give Ben to Aaron because he was at work.. he works 5am til 9am and then 4pm til 8pm so Im home alone with all three kids before and after school.. its really tiring. Aaron helped me out when he got home though and I managed to set up he front room for Connie's birthday. I do it every year when they are asleep.. put up balloons and banners they love it. We cant afford a party this year so Im taking her ice skating or to monkey world on saturday she can choose. :) I love the pic of Izzy on facebook! I love her fluffy hair she is so cute. Just think one day she'll be 7!! lol its crazy how quickly they grow up xx

Thank you for the kind words Steph :) I was so frustrated yesterday.. he is asleep next to me in bed right now and its hard to believe I was ever so angry at him now hes so quiet and peaceful lol. Benson kept spitting his dummy out tok.. he sucked it then looked really pissed off spat it out and screamed a me and I knew he couldnt be hungry because he had just been fed. He drained both boobs yesterday to the point where I literally had nothing left. Today my supply is up :/ 

Baby wearing sounds good to me about now.. as soon as my money is in Im off to buy a sling for Ben.. I cant carry on being chained to the sofa in a bfing frenzy! I guess I can just wap my boob out and feed him in the sling! lol


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hello all,
Late announcement but baby William arrived on 16th few, a few days earlier than I anticipated.
Xxx


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hello all,
Late announcement but baby William arrived on 16th few, a few days earlier than I anticipated.
Xxx


----------



## doggylover

Congratulations Louise! Wonderful news! 

Candy: ice skating or monkey world both sound awesome! And it's nice not to have to throw a huge party every year, especially since you have benson at the minute, I think a family day will be just lovely. Happy birthday to Connie! I'm sure it's hard to believe she is 7- I can't ever imagine izzy being that big!

Steph: it sounds like Grayson is quite the greedy boy! :haha: Isabelle comfort sucks after eating too, so I'm wondering how a bottle will go down with her on that front as well. I'm sure Simon could always whip his nipples out for a little sucking if needs be :rofl: see how he likes it! 

Ok, I'm venturing out with the sling for the first time...I think I will take the pram too just in case, but have specifically chosen a mountain (not an exaggeration) for our dog walk today as there is no way on earth I could push the pram up it, so I have no choice but to make the sling work!


----------



## kealz194

Congratulations Louise!
Happy birthday Connie! Love the pic of benson candy such adorable chubby cheeks! 
Dl hope your sling walk goes well and izzy enjoys her first trip out in it! ( will prob be sparko and know none the wiser lol)
My midwife said that babies loose their suck reflex at about 12 weeks and usually stop using you as a comfort once they loose it! Though I remember Paige still used me Ada comfort. Steph I forgot to ask, how is you lil doggy getting on with Grayson? Xx


----------



## dan-o

congratulations on the safe arrival of baby william louise!! 

DL good luck with the sling! ds1 hated every one I tried him in but baby Vin loves his ergo! makes my life easier too lol! 

kealz, I was used as a night time dummy for about 6 months, so my ds obviously forgot to forget lol!!! 


just had the mother of all poo explosions here, up the back out the sides, clothes covered , the lot :sick: morning bath was required :haha:


----------



## dan-o

lily and dl , those photos are so cute! 

kealz, the wrap looks fab! too complicated for me tho, tried with ds1. clip and go suits me better lol.


----------



## dan-o

sorry for typos and rubbish punctuation by the way, I bought an andriod tablet as ds1 always pinches my iPhone and I'm a bit all over the place on it lol :dohh:


----------



## kealz194

Lol dano!!! These kiddos are obviously not getting the memo about comfort suckin hey lol!!! 
And funny enough it's really not complicated at all! I thought it would be but it's so easy I got it 2nd time round! And I have no patience!!! How r the kiddos? Feeling any better? X


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations Louise!! The 16th is a good day to be born on!  xx 

Thanks Kealz hehe, He's dressed in a buzz lightyear onesie today I'll upload a pic later it's so frikking cute! Lucas used me for comfort sucking well after 12 weeks, thats why he had a dummy as a baby lol I think your health visitor is talking out her arse xx 

Doggylover I think taking the buggy is a good idea :) xx

Dan-o omg I'm so glad Ben hasn't had a poo explosion yet!! Lucas done one when he was a baby it went right to the top of his head it was everywhere!! puke! ... enjoy cleaning that up lol x


----------



## dan-o

Ohh kealz mine never read the book, they are both mini rebels lol!! :haha:

Snotting levels are only minor now, although Sidney managed to fall over on the quarry tiles and put his teeth right through his bottom lip on Tuesday, what a state, looks like he's done 10 rounds in the ring now and super irritable to boot lol :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Lol ok Kealz, you had given me a glimmer if hope, that I wouldn't end up like a walking dummy... But that hope us now gone! Clearly, my child will forget to forget as well :haha:
Sarah, how did the walk go? 
It's funny because Grayson will nurse anything and anyone when need be :rofl:. Since I'm the only one with milk, I always win... But he still tries! (That includes rob btw lol)
Candy, how was Connie's bday? 
DanO, poor Sidney, I hope he is ok :hugs:


----------



## kealz194

Omg poor little love!!!! That's horrible! Is he ok now though! Gosh I completely freak out at the thought of something like that!!!! I know they are kids and they have accidents but still ahhhhhhhhhh! 
Omg candy I know the sleep suit ou are talking about! From TESCO? We have it for James!!!! So cute looks so adorable in it!!! TESCO have some lovely baby clothes in at the moment! Luckily touch wood James has not had an explosion up his back yet but he peed and pooped on me yesterday loads, like omg he was a serious poop machine!!! Paige just say there goin eeeeerrrrr mummy disgusting lol! 
I think the infacol is starting to work now James has been burping lots today!!!! And farting too lol!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

So I tried to share a picture of Miss Emmaleigh on here but I can't figure it out from my phone so I gave up amd posted it to FB. She slept from 10:30 pm to 4:00 am this morning! 5 1/2 hours of sleep is totally refreshing! 

I have a baby sling for Emmaleigh but she doesn't like it so until she is a bit bigger we just put her in the stroller. 

Bahahahaha Steph Emme tries to suck everyone too! I have a good laugh at Allen when she does it to him. She has even tried to nurse off Grandma!!!! 

Kealz your wrap is so cute! I think Emmaleigh would like that one better as it looks to be that James is held right up against your chest and Emmaleigh loves sleeping on mine.  

Congrats Louise!


----------



## kealz194

Aww so glad she slept so well for you so you could sleep!!! James does 3-4 hours but I don't mind! She is a lil cutie!! Don't you think It's so different having a girl and a boy they are just so different! I love Paige she is my first an my lil princess, but James is my lil boy and I feel we have such a bond!!! He is gonna be a mummy's boy I can tell! 
As for the sling! I could easily where it topless it completely covers me and James and there is no fabric between us he is straight onto my chest! It's lovely! Paige don't like slings this young, I didn't use one with her till she was at least 12 weeks x


----------



## dan-o

Thought I might add a pic of baby Vin snapped on my phone just now :cloud9:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/85F7B903-0B59-48D8-8CC5-B7670060075E-779-0000007490A77E86.jpg


----------



## ukgirl23

omg Dan-o!! Poor little man!! bless him, I hope he heals up quickly. When Connie was 2 she was sleeping in my bed and rolled out and bit through her bottom lip when she hit the floor face first, it always looks horrific when kids bleed because they bleed a lot!! Especially in the mouth because they drool when they cry and it looks worse than it is lol. That pic of Vinny is gorgeous!! He is a little heartbreaker! xx

Steph, Connie is having a brilliant time, we've got the day off school for teachers training so we've been to the park, opened presents and had food and cake, she's loving it! xx 
Ben tried to nurse from my mum the other day it was so funny, she has massive boobies so I guess I can see why, When Ben's hungry he launches his self sideways and makes weird growl noises hahahaha! 

Oh it's from Tesco Kealz! I was going to ask my cousin where she got it from, I love it! I love how cute the supermarket clothes are, in Norway you can't buy clothes in the food shops, only in baby shops and they are super expensive, I would pay £10 for one outfit, so here I've been going a bit crazy! £3 for an outfit!! YES!! lol.. Aaron now drags me in the opposite direction of the baby clothing.  I'm after a sling now but I have no idea where to start. The mother care one is a bit mixed on reviews but I want to try it out before I buy. I will be able to get so much more done if I'm not having to sit down and hold Benny for hours on end x 

Mommabrown I loved that pic of Emmaleigh on FB, she looks so grown up already! She's beautiful xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Dan-o I just realised I have the same blanket for Benny as Vinny has, I love that blanket! xx


----------



## kealz194

Aw dano he is a little stunner! 
Candy Stephen is the same, he pulls me away from baby hits and toys! Just can't help myself haha! Just so lovely and affordable! 
Here is a pic of Paige and James together! Just too cute xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies I love those pics! Vinnie is just GORGEOUS dan-o! I think that's the first pic I've seen of him, oh I could kiss those cheeks all day!

So good thing I took our buggy with me- when I got out of the car for our walk it started to rain so that was a sling no-go! So buggy it was and man was I exhausted after pushing it up- downhill was all good though!

Candy: so lucky Connie has the day off! What a great birthday automatically! You could look for a sling library near you. They let you hire slings out to try to see how you get on with them before you buy. 

Two questions:
1) pumping: ladies who pump, how much on average do you get at each pumping session? And how much does your lo eat from one bottle in a sitting?
2) Gro-bags/sleeping bags: Isabelle is now hefty enough to use some of her groBags. Until now I've just covered her with a blanket at night. But is there any point outing a gro-bag on her considering I need to change her 4 times during the night? Is anyone else using grobags yet?

Isabelle is super fussy today. She only wants held or to be eating. And when it's me, she only wants to eat/comfort suck. I felt so stupid just now as she was screaming and I couldn't get her to stop. My dad tool her an its been silence ever since :( I know she is supposed to associate me with food, but I feel like such a crap mum when I can't settle her any other way but to stick a boob in her mouth. It makes me feel like I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## doggylover

Also apologies for spelling mistakes: my phone is such a pain sometimes.


----------



## ukgirl23

oooooh a sling library!! Ive never heard of those! thank you hun xxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I have the same problem with trying to settle Peter. :wacko: If he's fussy and I'm holding him he just wants to feed/comfort suck... but if one of my parents or DH has him, he'll settle down just fine with some rocking etc. It's so frustrating! Sometimes I just want cuddles... I don't want to have to feed too!

dan-o: Beautiful pic of the little man! Vin is very handsome indeed. :flower:

kealz: Super cute pic of the siblings! I totally give you mama's with other LO's major props... I don't know how you do it! I feel like I'm losing my mind with just one!

ukgirl: Hope Connie's B-day party goes/went well!! 

I'm sorry to everyone I missed! At the moment my parents are here so my computer time is very limited. We had another Dr. appointment this morning to weight Peter and he's still stuck at the same weight and not gaining. So the Dr has recommended BF him and then supplimenting with finger feeding with formula. I have a lactation consultant appointment this afternoon and I guess they'll get me all set up with that. It sounds complicated... but I guess it's probably not that bad. :shrug: 

I hope if his tummy is fuller then he might sleep for a little bit longer at a time too... that would be really great! At the moment he only sleeps for a max. of 2 hours at a time before wanting to be fed again, even at night. It's getting exhausting!


----------



## doggylover

No problem- hopefully there is one near you or that's your hopes up for nothing lol!

Readytomum: Isabelle does 2hr stints at night too- maximum 2.5hrs. It's crappy at times so I feel your pain.


----------



## kealz194

Readytomum sorry Peter is not putting on weight, but at least he is not loosing weight! Is he peeing and pooping much? Hopefully topping him off with formula may help... Sorry your having a rough time with it at the mo :( xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Kealz Emmaleigh is a mommy's girl to the core! Landon and her are so different! In my and Allen's defense we have this crazy delusion that Landon never cried, always slept through the night and was all around an easy baby! Lmao but it is that we have completely forgotten what it is like having a baby in the house and we are in total quaos (spelling). We have no routine and are really just winging it like First time parents again Hahaha! I love the fact that your carrier allows him to be right up against your chest that is Emme's favorite place to lay even if she is wide awake she lays on my chest just listening to me talk to her. 

Doggylover so glad you took the stroller! I love ours and we take it out for every walk! Emmaleigh just doesn't like her carrier it is a Balboa Sling which i thought she would like but she hates it! I don't do the sleepers either. I just put Pj's on her and cover her up. I am sure when she gets bigger and can kick the blankets off I will start putting her in them. 

Readytomum I hope that Peter gets to putting on weight. I know when i was BF Emmaleigh we had to watch how many wet/dirty diapers she had to know she was getting enough milk. I also gave her a pacifier for the very fact she would feed for over and hour and wasn't really eating the last 25-30 minutes and was comfort sucking. 

Candy I loved the photo of Connie and her cake it was super cute! I am glad she is having a great birthday!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

She is going to be one spoiled girl &#9829;
 



Attached Files:







20130430_152320.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









20130428_091225.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









20130428_084547.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Momma brown I think you're right, when Isabelle is bigger and covers are coming off then the sleeping bags will be good. At the minute she stays nicely wrapped up in her blanket and its easier to get in for nappy changes!


----------



## kealz194

Aw momma brown she is just so cute, I love how you always have her in a gorgeous headband! Paige hates wearing headbands and hats they stay on no longer than 3 mins! 
Sarah we had 3 grow bags for Paige but she just did not like them! She loves having her legs out the covers! I'm gonna try it out with James as he likes to be swaddled and have his arms out where as Paige hated it so thats promising!


----------



## ReadytoMum

So the lactation consultant appointment was a bit overwhelming. My Dr. this morning had recommended finger feeding, but the lactation consultant wasn't a big fan of that and wants us to feed with the tube at the breast instead. 

We've just got the hang of regular feeding and now I have to use this container of formula with a little tube that I have to slip into his mouth while he's latched on. And then when he's done feeding I have to wash out the container and the tube, and pump for 10 minutes on each side as well! (and then wash out the pump stuff!) If he only sleeps for 2 hours after he's been fed and I have to settle him, then pump for 20 minutes and then wash all this crap out before I can sleep (plus warm up the formula to begin with)... I'm looking at an hour maybe. :cry: 

I don't know if I can handle this. It's just so overwhelming. I just want him to be full and happy and to start gaining weight properly. It also means we have to be home for every feeding until we stop the formula. :cry:


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum, I think maybe littlespy used a similar system (is it called an SNS?) with Maisie, so maybe speak to her about how she coped with it all, as that definitely sounds overwhelming. :hugs: I guess the only other option is to go to formula full time. If you give this new system a go and find you simply aren't having time to do anything but feed and sort out the equipment, then you will be miserable and it may not be worth it. But you could find that once he is eating more that he sleeps for longer, and once you get used to how the new system works then it doesn't take as long to sort it all out.
(I realise that is not in anyway helpful, apologies!)
BUT I think it's amazing that you are willing to go to such lengths to ensure that Peter is able to get the benefit of breastfeeding. He is lucky to have such a dedicated mummy.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, the first time I pumped (right after feeding in the am), I got 2.5oz from both. The next day I was up to 3oz, then 3.5oz. The one night I pumped (instead of feeding), I got 5 oz. 
When I pump one side only (the one he didnt feed from), I was getting around 2 oz. Tonight I pumped while he was feeding on the other side, and actually got 3 oz from one side :thumbup:. My nurse told me, that you have to practice pumping and that you will get more each time. 
I also noticed, that I get more from one boob then the other (funny enough, I actually get more from my smaller boob :shock:).


----------



## kealz194

Ready to mum that sounds awfully complicated and I don't really know what to say to help you... If bfing is what you really want to do I suppose some sacrifice is in order to make that happen! I really feel for u hun, and little Peter too! Is it just your supply that's not enough?? I can't remember who said about something u can take to Build up your supply? Could have been you.... 
Lol Steph funny enough I was like that with Paige and again this time! My left boob is slightly smaller and the better booby haha! I haven't yet started to pump but gonna start soon as going to start going swimming and Zumba! I can't remember but how long can you freeze it for? X


----------



## dan-o

Wow readytomum, that does sound like a time consuming process. I'm guessing it will just be short term tho? Well done for persevering, hopefully you will see some weight gain now :hugs: just fyi both my boys didn't get back to thier birthweight until after 2 weeks old. They both started gaining well once that milestone was passed :flower:


----------



## Steph82

kealz194 said:


> Ready to mum that sounds awfully complicated and I don't really know what to say to help you... If bfing is what you really want to do I suppose some sacrifice is in order to make that happen! I really feel for u hun, and little Peter too! Is it just your supply that's not enough?? I can't remember who said about something u can take to Build up your supply? Could have been you....
> Lol Steph funny enough I was like that with Paige and again this time! My left boob is slightly smaller and the better booby haha! I haven't yet started to pump but gonna start soon as going to start going swimming and Zumba! I can't remember but how long can you freeze it for? X

Kealz, they say you can freeze it for 3-4 months... So plenty of time if you ask me lol


----------



## ukgirl23

hey all Connie had an amazing birthday. I will try to upload pics to fb later.. my internet is so bad we've been waiting for our new router all week hopefully it comes today Im missing Greys anatomy! 

Mommabrown I love Emmaleighs little head bands too they are super cute.. Connie was like Paige and wouldnt wear those things at that age so well done you for getting them to stay on! 

Readytomum Im sorry youre still having a rough time bfing. Ive never heard of that tube thing. I thinknit is really great that you are perservering it sounds like such a time consuming faff just to feed him. Have you considered formula? both my kids went to formula after a few months and done just fine. xx


----------



## doggylover

Morning all.

Steph, thanks for the pumping info. I am going to get some bags today and start ASAP so I can get enough and get izzy used to the bottle before I have to go out in two weeks. I guess I'll just have to see how it goes. 5oz in one pumping session is pretty impressive! 

Isabelle slept really well last night, once she settled, so I don't feel half as tired today. This morning she's been awake for almost 2hrs! She's definitely spent the last 45mins fighting sleep though, drifting in and out. My sister is coming to take her out for a walk later to give me some "me time" lol. I think she thinks I'll use it to sleep or shower...I will use it to clean!


----------



## kealz194

TESCO sell breast milk storage bags cheap dl! Boots too! Last time in looked anyway! Lol you sound like me! Any me time I get is spent tidying up or making up the one for Paige! Ate you off anywhere nice in 2weeks? My oh wants to go and see iron man ... But I'm not ready to leave him or give him a bottle lol! I'm worried if I give him a bottle he won't want me lol!!! Stupid hey,, I'm just so happy Breast feeding is actually working his time round I don't wanna jinx it x


----------



## doggylover

This is so embarrassing...I'm going to the big reunion concert :haha: as in atomic kitten, liberty x etc. If it weren't for that I'd probably wait until she was much older to start giving a bottle. But then last night I was thinking that since I have to do it anyway, I may as well take advantage of her (hopefully!) taking a bottle and Simon and I can maybe go out sometime later this month while my parents babysit.


----------



## kealz194

Oh man! Don't be embarrassed! I'm well jel!!! I'd love to go to the reunion concert!!! Well that will be nice!!! Enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

I love her head bands too! I make them almost weekly for her and so now we are up to like 30-35 headbands! Bahahahahaha maybe I am a little obsessed! I was worried she wouldn't like them as Laurynn didn't either but sje is a full blown mini me. Lol

DL after her 3rd week she should have a stable latch and can go on a bottle. Don't feel bad for going out...have some fun and relax!


----------



## Steph82

Mommabrown, you make the headbands yourself??? They are amazing! And she looks so very cute in them!
I agree with what you said about not having to worry after three weeks... That's what I was told too (and it was my biggest fear when giving him a bottle). He switches back and forth like a champ. And like I me ruined before... He still needs my boob for comfort... The bottle just won't cut it :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah I make them on my own. You can buy all the materials needed at Hobby Lobby and it is so much cheaper than buying them already made. Thank you that comes as a great complement! 

Lol I think it is so cute. I am not even BF Emmaleigh any more and she still rather have Mommy and her pacifier than Daddy.


----------



## Steph82

Awe, it's nice to know, that it may not be only boob then lol! But I agree, Grayson prefers comfort from me then anyone else. It's funny, because rob has about 4 go to moves, to get him to settle... When they all fail, he hands him back to me and says he's hungry (even if he just ate lol) :dohh:

You should consider selling them on eBay!!! I'm sure they would sell in no time :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Bahaha steph Simon also has his "go to" settle moves, but when they fail he doesn't give up and just starts again!

I'm jealous though, unless its food Isabelle is no more likely to settle for me than anyone else :( my own child hates me!

Mommabrown whoa! I didn't know you made all Emmaleigh's headbands! They are amazing, you have some talent.
I have no talent in anything that involves making things, so I am super impressed!


----------



## Steph82

way to go Simon for being persistent :thumbup:

I find that Grayson loves to hear people talk... and by people, I mean anyone that is not me ahahaha. He loves hearing new voices! Can you imagine how fascinated he would be listening to your English and Irish accents?? I think I would lose him forever :haha:


----------



## doggylover

I did tell you to try and bring him up with an accent...bet you're wishing you'd taken me seriously now :rofl:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hahaha girls that is too funny! Just get some tapes of people talking in accent and maybe he will pick up! lol

Allen is the same way and he always says "Here she wants Momma" Bahahaha! 
:blush:
It isn't that hard really! Me and my hot glue gun and sewing machine can conquer almost anything!

Thank you both of you for the complements! I have a girl that is going to have a little girl in October that is asking me to make her some. :smug:

Ok so i have a TMI question how long has everyone bleed after having their LO's. Mine has just stopped and Emmaleigh is almost a month old....I figure AF will be showing soon...Boy have i not missed this part![-(


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown your headbands are amazing!! you should sell them :) xx 

quick q... does anyones baby shake? not like a fit or anything but for 1-2 seconds shake an arm or a leg? Benson has started doing this and I read online it can be caused by immature nerves and low blood sugars but he is soaking more than six nappies a day and doing healthy sized poo lol.. I hope its not just my baby doing this.. Im sure Lucas done it too and Ive just forgotten or something xx


----------



## JenX

Sorry I haven't been back to update till now. Went through a traumatic failed induction (full dilation, but she would not progress) with two failed epidurals (one fell out, the other stopped working), a failed spinal block (couldn't get it placed properly), and ultimately delivered by c-section under general anesthesia. We were in the hospital for 5 days- seemed like forever.

Fara arrived on April 26th and is perfectly healthy- not a single issue. We are so relieved after all the interventions it took to get her here. 

I'll be reading to try to catch up on everyone's progress :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

JenX: Sorry to hear that things went so poorly for you!! I'm glad that you're back home now and everyone is doing well! I know I was totally out of sorts for about a week after our failed induction/c-section, so I know how overwhelming it can feel! Can't wait to see some pics of LO!! 

mommabrown: That's awesome that you make the headbands yourself! I used to have my own little business selling handmade jewlery and photography prints but I can't even imagine trying to keep up with making that stuff now that Peter is here! Any spare time I have I wish I was asleep! lol

doggylover/steph: My DH is pretty good with settling Peter, and often has better luck than I do... if Peter is upset and I'm holding him he just wants to eat/comfort suck, but that's not an option for Adam, so he has pretty good luck getting him to sleep. Sadly now that he's back at work though we don't get to see him much between teaching and tutoring. 

Afm, my parents left today to head back home just after lunch time. DH's parents arrive on Sunday for a bit. It's been great having the help since Adam is back at work, but it's also destroyed any sense of a routine that we were starting to get going.

Also, I was wondering, where does everyone's LO sleep? Are you co-sleeping? Do they have their own bed in your room? Or their own bed in their own room? We were planning on using the crib in the nursery, but because of the section we've been using a cradle in our room instead since it's much lower and easier to lift Peter in and out of. Did anyone else's intended sleeping plans change once LO was actually here?


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap Jen :hugs: sounds like you had quite the experience, but so so so lad to hear Fara is doing well - hope you are as well?

Readytomum: Simon is actually much better at settling Isabelle when she is in a super scream mood as well. Again when she gets me it's that want to comfort suck lol! Re:sleeping we have a crib (US call is a cradle I think) in our bedroom which is where she sleeps at night. We have a Moses basket (bassinet?) downstairs for during the day but she seems to hate it so mainly naps in her bouncer. And we have a cot (crib?!) in the nursery for when she is bigger. We always planned to have her in our room, but not our bed, and she seems to be happy enough with that. We do bring her into bed in the morning for an hour or so to grab some extra sleep though!

Afm: we've had a better evening tonight. Managed to get Isabelle to nap until after 7 so she aren't overtired and screaming before we started bedtime. I also insisted we move bedtime back as it seemed to suit her better, and fingers crossed it seems to have worked. I know she's way too young to 'train' with routines and sleep, but she seems to be adapting quite well, and we are adapting to her needs at night time to make things a little easier.
(This is the point she will probably start screaming her head off :haha:)


----------



## ukgirl23

aww jnx sorry to hear you had a tough time but Im glad you are both safe and doing well.. Congratulations!!! xxx

readytomum.. Benny co-sleeps with me and Aaron. We didnt plan to do it but after many nihts of no sleep and other kids to look after.. we caved! xx 

Kealz how is James doing now on the infacol? Benson is sleeping much better. I got to cook dinner without being screamed at today lol x 

I dont really have much to say about Benson other than he is the most gorgeous baby! He will be a month old on tuesday and hopefully then our cloth nappy adventure will begin! Im so excited.. especially now the weather is nice.. he can chill out in his nappies and a t shirt :D xx


----------



## JenX

ReadytoMum, sounds like we had a similar birth experience. Out of sorts is a good way to describe how I've been feeling, too.

As for where she sleeps- what is sleep? That's what she does in the day between feeds. At night it seems to be nothing but eat, poop, eat, poop. But to answer the question, she has a crib in her nursery and a Hushamok baby hammock that hangs from the ceiling in our room right next to the bed. If she falls asleep in the crib, I nap in the recliner next to it. Not ready to be apart from her yet, even though her nursery is right next to our room. 

Doggylover, thanks- I'm surviving. After I left the hospital, I noticed that it seems like the whole world looks different now. I never expected that. Maybe hormones? I'm kind of overwhelmed and stupidly emotional. Hope things go better with the adjusted bedtime for Isabelle.


----------



## kealz194

Jenx sorry you had such a hard time but so glad little data is here safe and sound and your ok. Beautiful name btw! 

Readytomum James sleeps in a Moses basket next to my bed, we will not be co sleeping with him as Paige is still co sleeping with us, :( we have tried to get her into her own bed to no avail! Bit James poverty his Moses basket so it's all ok!
Thanks or asking candy, not really working as well as I'd like, he is not screaming 24/7 but he is worse some days more than others, today was an off day unfortunately! He has been farting a lot though, but I just can't get him to burp!!!! Glad benson is sleeping better and yay for being able to cook dinner!!!! It's amazing how a tiny little person can throw everything off lol!!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Jen, you poor thing. Most importantly, it's good to hear that Fara is doing well. I hope you are on the mend and get to enjoy being the awesome mama that you are :hugs:

Candy, I'm not sure what Benson is doing. I'm certain it's 100% normal though :thumbup:. Just like they say, that the startle reflex is part if neurodevelopment :thumbup:

As for sleeping arrangements.. We have a pack and play next to our bed. We put Grayson to bed in the pack an play at bedtime (usually around 8 or 9). After the first feeding, he goes back in there. The last feeding is usually around 6am and at that time I just put him into bed with us. I do have to say... Last night he was super fussy from 2 am on... So I just pulled him into bed to get him to sleep.

During the day, I let him sleep on the couch in the living room. That way he is close by and like Jen said, I'm not ready to be away from him lol :haha:

AFM, so this may be TMI but I have had some itching for 4 days now. Felt just like a yeast infection but no discharge. I called the doctor and they said that most medications should really not be taken yet (because of the stitches). Well, since there was no improvement and the weekend is coming up, I decided to go in today and have it checked out. Turns out... Breastfeeding causes low estrogen, which causes the itching :shock:. The doc said that this usually doesn't happen until much later but it looks like my body is super sensitive to hormones :wacko:. I'm sharing, in case anyone else comes across this problem. I had never heard of breastfeeding causing this, so be prepared (possibly). 
Doc gave me some estrogen cream and we should be all set :thumbup:

Oh and Shell, I bled for 2 weeks and have not had any since :shrug:. They say that it can easily last for 6 weeks though. Hang in there! I'm hoping that the BF keeps AF away for a while.. I'm not ready for that yet lol


----------



## kealz194

Oh and as for bleeding, it's very on off. One minute I won't bleed for few days, will go to shops and bleed heavily, if i do anything I bleed. But I'm still uncomfortable down there too, my mw reckons I could have some membrane or plabcenta leftover so got to book appointment with the doctor. :( 
And as for ad showing up Steph, I did t have a period for 7-8 months with Paige and breast fed her for 6, took a while for period to show after I stopped feeding her! How weird about the itching thing, funny enough the last few days every now and them I get bit itchy but everywhere, but the day before I was induced I had enzymes in my liver and that's a sign so might get them to check that for me too xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh wow Jen that must have been so traumatizing! Glad Fara is out and safe and sound now. My anesthesiologist had a failed attempt too when he was putting in the needle i was having a contraction and tightened up and it missed but he got it the second time. :)

Thanks girls I couldn't remember for the life of me how long i bleed for after the oldest 3.

Steph holy cow! I didn't know that either! I am glad that you know what is going on....but here is the question i have for you...My DR put me on low estrogen BC and because of the estrogen it dries up the milk so they made sure i wasn't BF anymore. Will it do the same to you?

Doggylover it is good to start off in a routine because eventually she will be used to it. My niece naps everyday at 2:00pm on the dot and has since she was about 10 months old and is in bed at exactly 8:00pm. 

Candy of course Benson is handsome!!

Afm, well Allen started his new job at Pepsi today...I already hate the long hours. I really guess it is only the first day and I will get used to it but it has me beside myself today as we had a routine for 8 years.


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I was really itchy down there with my other two afterwards and have been again this time.. I just assumed it was from healing. Interesting what you dr said! I got my period back almost 7 months after having Connie and I wasnt bfing her but I was bfing Lucas and got my period at 2 months which caused my milk to change and made him really windy and sore.. apparently the hormones change the taste too but he refused my milk during AF so I had to put him on formula.. Im hoping this time AF holds off as long as possible but I know after baby number 3 Im possibly going to be seeing AF again sooner rather than later.


----------



## dan-o

Jen, wow that sounds like quite en experience to go through, so glad your LO is safe and sound tho. Hope you have a speedy recovery from the c-section! 

Ready, I bet you actually find it easier now its just you and Peter for the majority of each day! 
We had a bedside cot for ds1 which he never went in until 4 months (co slept in bed with us until then) he then went from his bedside cot to his big cot in his own room sometime after 6 months (can't remember exactly when) this time we let ds2 dictate what he wanted to do.. and he is also a cosleeper. He doesnt feed much overnight tho, and seems to be getting fed up already, so I may try him in the bedside cot again tonight.


----------



## dan-o

Steph, yep im also dry and easily irritated down below, have to be so careful what I use in the shower. It's deffo the hormones. I found it improved once the bleeding had fully stopped and I was no longer wearing panty liners. Also once my cycle kicked back in (once we started solids at 6m) everything went back to normal right away!

Momma, hope his new job goes well! Sorry he has to work long hours tho. My DH is the same as he's a chef, sometimes its like being a single parent lol!!

Kealz and Ukgirl, glad you are getting the wind under control! I do feel sorry for our LO's when they get pain with it. Vincent's spen thursday night and mist of yesterday morning projectile vomiting and farting like crazy, poor little thing was in a bit of a state! Back to normal this morning tho thank goodness. Wonder if it was something I ate which disagreed?

DL, very impressed by the routine! My days are pretty much one at a time and I do whatever it takes to gets both kids fed, clean and rested lol :haha:

Who was it that mentioned pp bleeding? I had it for 9 weeks last time, bright red light flow every day! Drove me bonkers! This time its been just on off spotting since I passed a load of large clots at about 2 weeks pp. Hoping it stops altogether soon!


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o it's easier for me as I only have one baba to contend with! If I had two I think we'd be lucky to get up and dressed during the day! :haha:

Bleeding wise, mine has slowed down a lot, I would say its now like the lightest af you could imagine. But it WILL NOT GO AWAY. It's been like this for maybe a week, and I just wish it would stop altogether! I have to say that the whole experience of bleeding was not as awful as I had imagined. I get really heavy (and very irregular) periods so I thought that would mean I basically would bleed to death, but it was lighter than most of my normal periods!

Periods returning: I'm assuming mine won't for a very long time. They have always been so irregular (just after we started ttc I went 10 weeks with nothing! And I have no hormonal issues etc to cause it. My insides are just idiotic) so I imagine even when they are 'ready' to start again, it'll take a while to get round to it!

Afm: tired. Isabelle did two stretches of 3hrs last night, then woke at 3am and ate,mthen fussed until 4am...then awake again to feed at 5am and fussing afterwards so had to come sleep next to me (had to :haha:) 

I'm not against bed sharing at all, but I don't know how people do it long term. When she's in with me I barely sleep at all! I'm so worried about her getting smothered or something! If we did bed sharing all night I would die I of exhaustion!


----------



## dan-o

Ah now that's the first thing I do (after making everyone a drink and bfing LO) 
I find I'm good for the day as long as I'm showered, hair dried and dressed in clean clothes each morning!! My 30 mins of me time lol!! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh definitely, if you don't get to show I always feel like the day hasn't started properly, like its a lazy day, and that makes it into a lazy day (if that makes sense?!)


----------



## JenX

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

ReadytoMum, I can't believe they want you to go through so much effort to supplement Peter, but I'm sure you'd do anything to ensure he's healthy and are really dedicated to making breastfeeding work.

I have to say that I bow down to all of you who are doing this newborn thing and have other children as well. I truly don't know how you do it! 

AFM: It is funny how so many of you have babies outgrowing their first clothes already. I hardly bought any newborn clothes, then when she arrived at only 6 pounds 14 ounces, even the NB stuff was pretty big on her. We've gotten some more newborn clothes since then, and of the stuff that fits- the arms are too long on a lot of it and we have to roll the sleeves up. She's an itty bitty thing, but strong as can be and can move her head around, push herself up on her arms and everything. 



ukgirl23 said:


> just a quick Q.. has anyone started using cloth nappies yet? How is it going?

We've been cloth diapering exclusively since we got home and it is going pretty well. Really glad I got a newborn stash as she is so small. We've been using lots of GroVia AIOs, some Little Joeys (these fit her the best at the moment), and Clotheez (from Green Mountain Diapers) prefolds with Bummis covers and fleece liners. There are others in my stash like Swaddlebees and more but they are just too big right now. 

Also, we've been using the two-sided cloth wipes from Green Mountain Diapers, and I am beyond thrilled that a stack of them fits perfectly in the Prince Lionheart Cloth Wipes warmer. So easy and keeps Miss Bitty from screaming so much. Love this setup so much, I ordered a second one for downstairs. I'd love to hear what's working well for others.


----------



## kealz194

Hey ladies just a quick pit stop to say hi hope your all having a nice weekend! I have two demon children today, had an awful night with James upevery 1.5-2 hours and been whining all day today, he is only happy when on boob! This wind/colic is killing me today. He doesn't like to sleep in his chair, or in my arms or o. My chest, he wants to be upright! So trying to catch up on my housework is not happening!!!!! An Paige is miserable and wants me to cook dinner but I can't coz I'm bfing! So I ask Stephen but he is taking forever to do it and keeps coming in to ask questions. We are only bloody having bangers and mash!!!!!! Sorry for one sided rant!!! Will pop back in a bit if I get5 mins peace!


----------



## doggylover

Kealz can you pop him in your carrier? That would keep him upright and give you two free hands? Also...what questions are there to ask about sausage and mash?!?! 

Jen, I had only bought 3 vests and 3 sleepsuits in the newborn size, and Isabelle wasnt tiny (7lb 10oz) but I had to send my mum out for more sleepsuits. So we had 6 (and one outfit a friend bought) that we've been wearing on rotation. I'm actually gutted she's out of them as one of the sleepsuits is my absolute favourite. I may go and buy it in the next two sizes up!! 
What sort of prefolds do you use? I bought newborn size prefolds (junior joy brand) but they are massive, and I don't know how they could be anything but hugely bulky on her. What fold do you use for them? I really want to use mine, but her cloth nappies are so bulky anyway (exclusively using fitteds and wraps ATM) and that is actually why her newborn clothes don't fit anymore - we could have gotten at least another week from them otherwise.
I also use cloth wipes and LOVE them. I use disposable wipes when out ATM as I have so many, but they are so crap compared to my cloth ones, they just seem to smear the poop, and they fold over too easily so I get one swipe out of each wipe! 

Afm: Simon is out tonight working, so I asked my mum and sister to come over to keep me company since my dad is with Simon and my BIL is away. Well my mum got sick so can't and my sister can't come until 8 which is when Isabelle starts getting ready for bed...so I've still been lonely and dealing with her fussy session alone :dohh: took ages to get her to sleep for her nap- she was doing hilarious crying because she was so tired! I'm so awful that I just laughed at how pathetic she sounded! Poor baba!


----------



## Steph82

Question on the gassiness.. It seems that Grayson gets gassy rather frequently, but he really never cries... he just fusses and "talks". So, it seems that he is getting more gassy at night. Last night he would not settle back down after his 4am feeding and just fussed in bed next to me until 7am :shrug:. I guess i'm lucky, because he never cried, but I feel terrible for him. 
We have Gas Relief drops that seem to somewhat help, but do you girls have anything else you recommend?


----------



## JenX

Doggylover, the prefolds I use are the orange edge ones here: https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/cloth-eez-prefold-diapers.html

I do different folds- sometimes just trifold, top with fleece liner and put inside liner, sometimes I use a Snappi under the cover as shown in the pics if you scroll down on the page of the link above. I found the GMD site to be very helpful in making stash decisions- so much info and so many photos of real diapers on different size babies.


----------



## dan-o

Aww so its not just Vincent on a growth spurt then! He's just grown out of all his new born stuff and at this rate he's not going to be in 0-3 long either. Kinda sad in a way as he's not a 'newborn' any more and its gone by in such a flash already. Makes me feel broody for one more in the future, but realistically I don't think it will happen. Better make the most of his baby days, they will be gone in a heartbeat.. Sidney's seem like a distant memory already!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Does it make me a terrible person that in some ways I'm dreading my in-laws arriving tomorrow? I mean I'm grateful for the help with laundry, dishes and meals etc. but it destroys any semblance of a routine with Peter having people staying here and it means I won't get any quiet cuddle time with him, because the grandparents will have him all the time. :shrug: 

They've only booked a one way ticket too, so their return date is open. I like his parents, and we get along quite well... but the thought of being stuck here in the apartment with them by myself all day for a week doesn't sound like much fun!

Re: Cloth diapering--those doing cloth diapering need to post some pics of their LO's sporting these fancy covers that everyone was so excited to be purchasing. I bet they look super adorable!!


----------



## kealz194

Dl I did put him in the sling for a bit while I ironed all the kids clothes but he started to get annoyed in it. He has settled for the last 2hours while I eat dinner and pudding (homemade lemon cheesecake- so delish!!! Haven't made one in nearly a year!) so hopefully he will sleep ok tonight! Not sure about the gassiness Steph but I too would love to know I feel so bad for James! I think it doesn't help that I thinkni have a fast let down so he gulps it so quickly he takes in air, I can feel it going down as he is feeding... :(
Question ladies. Are your ohs freaked out at the thought I breast milk? Stephen is obviously all for me bf, but the thought Of it touching him freaks him out, he was helping me position James while covering myself with a muslin and he brushed my boob and got a vi on him hahahah omg he proper freaked out! Also I found this site that makes custom jewellery out of breast milk that she mixes with a resin! Ou just express a bit off and send it to her, and sh makes it. It looks gorgeous and it's a keepsake I that special thin you did for your child and I'd like to do it! She makes beads for pandora bracelets! He thinks I'm crazy!!! Am I? Xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Kealz I have already eaten half my placenta over the last three weeks so I don't think the breast milk jewelry sounds weird at all. Although I imagine it might get a bit stinky going through the post!

Sorry I haven't posted in ages. The transition has been pretty overwhelming. But I always read ur posts on my phone as I am nursing. So I managed to birth a child that will not be put down at all. This is why I never post. Luckily I have had loads of help from family and we gave up on the cosleeper and just do bed sharing now. But still up every 2-3 hours to nurse and change her so not getting much sleep. She won't be put down for naps at all. Hates the moby wrap, too little for the beco Gemini. Hates the Mei tai I got to try. Next up I am going to get a pouch sling because I am like a shut in who can't leave the house as she hates the stroller. Not cloth diapering yet because with not being able to put her down ever it is just too much extra to deal with. Also she is only about 7 lbs now and everything is huge on her. Have also had our share of nursing issues. We have nipple shields that I am trying to wean her off but she has latch issues. The lactation consultant thinks she may have a small tongue tie. So we'll ask pediatrician on Tuesday about that. 

Sorry for long one sided post but wanted to explain my absence. It's been a long three weeks!


----------



## Steph82

Kealz, Lmao at Stephens response to breastmilk! I can tell you... You are not alone ... Rob was poring it from one bottle to the other for feeding and some spilled on his hand ... You would have thought it was acid :rofl:. His face was priceless. :haha:
Kristabelle, yay for checking in with us. :thumbup: I was hoping that you were ok and doing well with your little lady. Keep us updated as you can.


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Wishing for some more sleep I bet, lol. Last night Chelsea wanted to feed EVERY hour from midnight till 5! Then finally slept for 2 and a half hours. But of course then I had to get up and get the other three kids ready before my mum, dad and sister came over. So today I am sooo tired! How is everyone ohs going with helping out with the los? I've found steven is helping out with the three others but not with Chelsea ( at all). I don't think he realises I need help with her too! He does not get up during the night either :( I guess maybe I just shouldn't complain because he does help with the others. One more question. Does anyone whose baby is bf, not poop everyday? Chelsea seems to hold for a couple of days then have explosive ones. Does anyone else have this? A health nurse is coming tomorrow to weigh and measure her so I'll check with her then. :)


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> They've only booked a one way ticket too

Oh my. That's not a good sign!! What if they never leave?! :haha: seriously though, I think that's a little rude. Of course they want to spend lots of time with Peter, but they need to respect your need for time alone with him when he is so little. 
I was so firm with my in laws when they came - they couldn't stay with us as I needed time alone with Simon and Isabelle to get used to everything. Make sure you plan some outings for you all so that you aren't just stuck in the house. Even if its just a quick trip for you to the store or a walk round the block. That change of scenery will help you all get a break from one another! 
Also, don't let them change your routine. Do what you need to with Peter and - well don't ignore them- but don't let them factor into the decisions you make about what you are doing with Peter at any given time. Let them work around you and Peter.
I will take some pics of Isabelle in her nappies - good idea!

*Steph*: I've heard that 'cycling' their legs up near their tummy helps them with gas. No idea if it works!

*Jen*: thanks for the link to that site. We can't get that brand here, but like you say the information is really good :thumbup:

*Candy*: I saw the pics of connies birthday on fb. Firstly, her outfit was so cute! And secondly, she got hungry hippos?! One of my fave children's games! I didn't know they still made it!

*Kealz*: I LOVE lemon cheesecake! I'm jealous :haha: Simon is intrigued by breastmilk and says when I express he will definitely try some :shock: gross. I haven't heard of the breastmilk jewellery- I have to agree with Stephen on that one though, I think that is a bit....unusual! Although a pandora bead would be cool!

*Kirstabelle* :hugs: sorry to hear your little lady is not settling well- you must just give the best ever cuddles and that's why she doesn't want to be put down! Disappointing that she doesn't like your slings/carriers or her stroller, that would make it so difficult to get out. I hope she starts to settle soon so you can put her down and do such exciting things like shower, eat using TWO hands etc! Also not great to hear about nursing issues, hopefully the nipple shields will disappear easily and she will resolve her latch issues soon. Maybe because she is so tiny she just has a tiny mouth?

*kirsty* I don't know how you do it with so many other kids! It's great that Steven is so helpful with them, but I'd be pissed about him not helping with Chelsea. Simon doesn't help at night, which was my choice, but I still resent it most nights! I hope you get to catch up on some sleep today.

Afm: I feel like I got no sleep last night. I don't know why because it was a normal night, but my sister stayed kind of late so I didn't get to bed until later so maybe that's why.
We're hoping to get to church for the first time today, and then my brother has decided we are having a BBQ tonight. :huh: it's like 8C outside, we'll all freeze! (Well I won't as I won't stay outside. Couldn't possibly with such a young baby :haha:)


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks Sarah!! I love dressing her up in cute dresses and doing her hair! Birthdays are the perfect excuse to get the best ones out  Yes!! hungry hippos is an amazing game!! lol.. they relaunched it at christmas and it's suddenly become popular again and back up n price too! grr! You'll probably have noticed when you go shopping for clothes.. girls clothes are stupidly cute and you end up over buying on dresses and shoes! xx

Sorry I haven't been replying much to everyone, My internet was down last week and I only had my phone and only between Benson's screaming I was reading posts and replying what I can. MY internet is back up now and hopefully will stay that way so I can catch up prperly over the next few days! 

Aaron doesn't mind my milk but I teased him the other day that he should drink it haha he gagged at the thought of that! 

Bleeding for me has stopped now, I noticed though for the first few days after the bleeding stopped I had loads of discharge, it's calming down now and I'm so happy to be off the pads! Que AF to begin!  

I've found the babasling in mothercare, it has 5 positions of carry but we will probably only use one of 2 to begin with, I can use it for feeding too, I'll use it for times when he wont settle in his crib or chair so I can get my housework done! 

Also plan in starting cloth nappies this week and I've found a cool cloth wipe solution recipe on youtube and found out how to store them in a tupper ware box lol I'm sadly excited about it. 

I hope you have all had a nice weekend so far! xx


----------



## lily28

OF COURSE breastfeeding is making me lose wait, it efficiently keeps me away from all food sources.:mamafy:

we used cloth all day yesterday and had less leaking than sposies :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

to be fair I have been using pampers and no leaks here, my friend gave me some huggies which dud leak a few times but ASDA's little angels were very good, no leaks BUT they weren't as absorbent as Pampers.. I'll let you know my opinion on cloth after I;ve used them for a week, I've only ever used sposies so we'll see how they match up. I've found that I can use wash cloths as reusable wipes and babiesrus have some super cute ones!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh I forgot to add earlier I've found certain foods I eat can upset Ben and make him gassy or colicky, cows milk is the worst, and onions! So perhaps that could be affecting other babies the same way? Maybe it could explain why :) xx


----------



## Maria1234

At last my boy arrived this morning 9 days overdue. Very quick birth of 4 hours and didn't have time to get any drugs??? Went from 2cm to fully in 1 hour . He weighs 6/10 xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Maria! 

Kealz Emma was the same exact way yesterday....and come to find out Allen gets very annoyed with her when she behaves this way so I am the only taking care of her. Ugh. She is still in a mood this morning as well and I have tried to settle her but she will yap at me while fighting her sleep.

Oh Kristabelle sorry she is giving you a hard time. I agree with DL you just cuddle her so well she don't want to be put down! 

Kristy Allen is great at taking care of Landon while I do all the tending to Emmaleigh too. I feel like they aren't properly bonded as when he does hold her it is for about 10-15 minutes max unless she is a sleep. We have no routine we are living in a mad house and nothing gets done all day! Now that he has started his new job Landon and I have eaten 3 square meals a day without him and are usually settling into bed when he gets here. So I feel like a single mom at the moment. It will get easier I hope as he does clean house and he has worked over 80 hours this week.


----------



## lily28

Maria1234 said:


> At last my boy arrived this morning 9 days overdue. Very quick birth of 4 hours and didn't have time to get any drugs??? Went from 2cm to fully in 1 hour . He weighs 6/10 xx

Many congrats on your little boy Maria :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations Maria!!! xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations Maria!!


----------



## dan-o

kirstabelle said:


> Kealz I have already eaten half my placenta over the last three weeks so I don't think the breast milk jewelry sounds weird at all. Although I imagine it might get a bit stinky going through the post!
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in ages. The transition has been pretty overwhelming. But I always read ur posts on my phone as I am nursing. So I managed to birth a child that will not be put down at all. This is why I never post. Luckily I have had loads of help from family and we gave up on the cosleeper and just do bed sharing now. But still up every 2-3 hours to nurse and change her so not getting much sleep. She won't be put down for naps at all. Hates the moby wrap, too little for the beco Gemini. Hates the Mei tai I got to try. Next up I am going to get a pouch sling because I am like a shut in who can't leave the house as she hates the stroller. Not cloth diapering yet because with not being able to put her down ever it is just too much extra to deal with. Also she is only about 7 lbs now and everything is huge on her. Have also had our share of nursing issues. We have nipple shields that I am trying to wean her off but she has latch issues. The lactation consultant thinks she may have a small tongue tie. So we'll ask pediatrician on Tuesday about that.
> 
> Sorry for long one sided post but wanted to explain my absence. It's been a long three weeks!

Wow sounds EXACTLY like my first!! I tried (and sold) every sling out there, he hated them all! Hated his carrcot, pram, the lot lol! Only way I could take him out was to carry him or use the car seat on the pram base, and that was only tolerated if we kept moving :haha:

He also had latch problems due to a TT, but that was solved with a little snip!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congrats Maria!! Can't wait to see pictures of the little man! I hope your both resting and recovering well.

ukgirl: Glad to hear that Connie had a super birthday!! I bet she really enjoyed the extra attention since she's had to share it with Ben the last month or so. Good luck starting on with the cloth diapers! I think they're very adorable, but at the moment I can't even imagine having to add the extra work of washing/folding them etc. I feel like I'm already losing my mind sometimes.

doggylover: Apparently the in-laws DO have a return flight booked. They arrive today and leave next Sunday. :wacko: We have a Dr appointment on Monday and one on Tuesday, and depending how those go we might have another weigh-in on Friday.... so there's a few things to get us out of the house. We need to get groceries one day as well. Last night Adam and I took Peter to get IceCream for the first time. (Well, Peter got his later!) It was a nice little family date night and it was really nice to get out together for something fun. Today we're planning to head to the park for a bit before the in-laws arrive!

Re: Carriers--I guess I'm really lucky because Peter LOVES the Moby Wrap. As soon as I put him in there he's out like a light! It's super comfortable to wear as well. We haven't tried out the Infantino Carrier yet though because I'd like to wait till he gets a bit bigger for that one. He's also very content to be in his stroller/carseat bassinet and usually falls asleep in there right away too!

kealz: I'm not really sure what my DH thinks about breastmilk... I don't think he's too bothered by it. He finds it hilarious though when I'm feeding Peter on one side, and dripping all over him with the other! 

Afm, apologies in advance if I mostly vanish over the next week again. Not sure how much computer time I'll get with the in-laws here. I always feel so rude being on my computer when there's company here. But the two of them spend a lot of time on their phones playing... so it's hard to say! I might be here more than usual. lol I hope everyone has had a good weekend so far!!


----------



## liams_mom

kristyrich said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone? Wishing for some more sleep I bet, lol. Last night Chelsea wanted to feed EVERY hour from midnight till 5! Then finally slept for 2 and a half hours. But of course then I had to get up and get the other three kids ready before my mum, dad and sister came over. So today I am sooo tired! How is everyone ohs going with helping out with the los? I've found steven is helping out with the three others but not with Chelsea ( at all). I don't think he realises I need help with her too! He does not get up during the night either :( I guess maybe I just shouldn't complain because he does help with the others. One more question. Does anyone whose baby is bf, not poop everyday? Chelsea seems to hold for a couple of days then have explosive ones. Does anyone else have this? A health nurse is coming tomorrow to weigh and measure her so I'll check with her then. :)

Well the poop thing is completely normal, especially with BF babies. Jake was going a bunch every day and now that we've settled into a rhythm, he seems to be down to one or two times a day. They're pretty watery and gassy, simply because I drink TONS of water. No diarrhea, but lots of exploding :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi everyone - hope you're all doing well. Trying to read to catch up.

kirstyrich - Last week, Vi was saving poop for a couple of days and then having MASSIVE amounts of it at once (I went through 4 diapers in one change last Sunday. All FULL of poop. :haha:) but now she's pooping like 8 times a day. :dohh: I was really paranoid about supply problems when she was going a couple of days without pooping and would hope so much for poop so now she's really giving me what I wanted. :haha:

My husband had a mild heart attack (he just turned 34!!) last Saturday so things have been nuts here. :wacko: He's fine, his heart and arteries are healthy. They couldn't really explain the heart attack fully. He also had pericarditis which the cardiologist kept saying is usually caused by a respiratory virus but we haven't been sick in months. So... :shrug: Pretty scary and stressful (especially since he doesn't have health insurance.... we're pretty much expecting a 6-figure bill. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it).

So, apparently I paid most of my dues with my first child (who is still insane, so I'm still paying) because Violet is a DREAM baby (Or, actually I think this time I just know better than to try to force anything? Feeling very go-with-the-flowy and breaking ALL of the rules, for sure). Sure she often clusterfeeds from like 11pm straight through until 4am, and she won't tolerate being put down during the day (but will tolerate being wrapped - I have an Ellevill Jade - and the Beco Butterfly II - as long as I keep moving and singing until she falls asleep which is the only way I can cook or brush my teeth or get anything done), and won't stay in the side-carred crib (if I put her in it, she creeps all the way over to snuggle with me on the bed!). But whatever. She's only this tiny once and it goes by so quickly so I'm just trying to enjoy her rather than wish for when she's more independent. My main headache is my toddler being defiant. I can't help thinking the newborn stuff is such a breeze compared to a toddler! But I know it's because my girls seem to have DRASTICALLY different personalities. Maisie was a screaming nightmare a Violet's age and I was a crying hormonal mess with all the breastfeeding issues and in so much pain (still) from my tear and I was exclusively pumping 8-10 times a day for a total of like 7oz/day at this point. Really different experience all around this time!

Still EBFing, which I can hardly believe. I have a feeling I'll have to supplement in a few weeks (hope I'm wrong) so I'm just trying to enjoy not having to right now. She gained a decent amount at her appointment on Friday (7lbs 10oz - born at 7lbs 3.6oz) but I feel like I'm just barely making enough to make it happen right now and worry I won't be able to produce more than I am now wacko:).


----------



## JenX

Congrats, Maria!


----------



## doggylover

ReadytoMum said:


> Last night Adam and I took Peter to get IceCream for the first time. (Well, Peter got his later!)

:rofl: I assume when Peter got his ice cream it wasnt so cold though?! And much more milky :haha: that sounds like a great family outing :kiss: we don't do ice cream the way you do in North America, nobody here would ever really go out for ice cream - I'm jealous! Glad your in laws aren't staying forever - but a week is a long time! 

Re: poo. I can't wait until Isabelle starts going only once or twice a day!!! I can see her poops getting less frequent, but still maybe 5 a day!

Littlespy :shock: a 6 figure bill? That would be enough to give you and dh another heart attack. I hope he is feeling better.
So glad things are going well with violet in general, but especially the bf. don't even think about having to supplement, right now you are ebf and that's all that matters. Get those galactogogues into you!

Congrats Maria on the arrival of your little boy! Can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## doggylover

Is anyone still waiting for their LO to arrive? I've just realised its now May (time no longer exists to me apart from 'time for Isabelle to eat' :haha:) so all our babies _should_ be here!


----------



## n_gods_hands

Hey ladies so Aiden iis finally here. 7pounds10oz 20in i ended up having a c section on tue. Sorry im kindof writting and running but promiise to post my horriific birth story as soon as i get some free time. Just wanted to let everyone know that Aiden was here and very healthy born 7:20pm on april 30 2013!!


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations n_gods_hands!! so glad you are both well xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Congrats ngodshands!

My child is a true boob monster. I did my first pumping session today. I was worried I'd hardly get any, or she'd get too used to the bottle and get nipple confusion.

I got 3oz before stopping as I thought that was quite enough to be getting on with...but she refused to eat it :( Simon tried to give it to her when she got up, and she didn't eat any of it, wouldn't suck on the bottle at all :( Simon said maybe she wasnt hungry - so easy way to test that was offer the boob whic she took.

Any tips on how to get her to take one? We have tommee tippee closer to nature bottles.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover are you sure she wasnt giving you the tongue thrust reflex? if you put the teat at the back of her mouth at the top... not too much or she'll gag.. she should suck. if she turns away from the bottle she's rejecting it but pushing the teat out with her tongue is a reflex. Lots of parents make the mistake of a baby rejecting food or a bottle when they do that. It goes away when they are ready for solid foods xxx


----------



## doggylover

Thanks will try and position the bottle in like that. Never heard of that reflex- so glad to have you around!!! She don't push the test out necessarily, she mostly kept it in her mouth and just...did nothing but make faces! We will persist...


----------



## ukgirl23

she's probably confused can you squeeze some milk out so she knows its food? or put your nipple there then slip the teat in when she opens her mouth? it can take time I hope Ive helped anyway xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

n_gods_hands: Congrats on your arrival!! Can't wait to see some pics of Aiden. I love that name!

doggylover: good luck with the bottle!! I hope you can get Isabelle to take it eventually... I've heard that sometimes different bottles work too. :shrug: I'm looking forward to being able to give Peter a bottle so daddy can take over a feeding or two and give me a break! lol We discovered the ice-cream difference when we were in the UK for our honeymoon last summer.... everything was soft serve from a machine instead of hard ice cream. It was very disapointing. lol

littlespy: So glad to hear that BF is still going well for you!! I hope you're able to continue it for as long as you and LO want. Sorry to hear that Maise is being a pest though. It must be hard on the poor things to suddenly have the attention taken away from them. 

Afm, off to the doctors again today to get Peter weighed! I hope to God he's finally started to put on some weight since we've been supplimenting with the formula. He's certainly had a huge increase in the number of dirty/wet diapers at least. I'm not sure what happens if he has started to gain weight though... because I would guess once we stop the formula he'll lose again? But we can't keep this silly tube thing up forever either? :shrug:


----------



## Steph82

Good luck Readytomum, keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

Candy some of the milk did drop into her mouth so she definitely knew what was in there! But she just let my precious juices flow out of her mouth and all over her sleep suit :haha: will also try the nipple- quick slip in the bottle trick too and see how we get on!

Good luck readytomum, I'm really hoping Peter has put on lots of weight and you can maybe even start phasing out the formula!


----------



## lily28

n_gods_hands said:


> Hey ladies so Aiden iis finally here. 7pounds10oz 20in i ended up having a c section on tue. Sorry im kindof writting and running but promiise to post my horriific birth story as soon as i get some free time. Just wanted to let everyone know that Aiden was here and very healthy born 7:20pm on april 30 2013!!

Yay! Welcome baby Aiden! :happydance:
Many congrats hun! 
Sorry for the traumatic birth, hope baby is making it all better now :hugs:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Congrats ngodshands!
> 
> My child is a true boob monster. I did my first pumping session today. I was worried I'd hardly get any, or she'd get too used to the bottle and get nipple confusion.
> 
> I got 3oz before stopping as I thought that was quite enough to be getting on with...but she refused to eat it :( Simon tried to give it to her when she got up, and she didn't eat any of it, wouldn't suck on the bottle at all :( Simon said maybe she wasnt hungry - so easy way to test that was offer the boob whic she took.
> 
> Any tips on how to get her to take one? We have tommee tippee closer to nature bottles.

I pump successfully with my manual Avent, and I feed him with the Avent bottles, he had no problems, we have given him breast milk with a bottle twice, once for fun for daddy to see how a feeding is like, and last night that we went for a walk. I can do 2.5 oz easily from one boob which is fine for a newborn (I saw the formula they give at the hospital and it is around 2-3 oz so I guess it is the standard amount for nb)
Tommee tippee close to nature should be alright, they have the round nips, appropriate for breastfeeding babies, so there is no nip confusion. 

Better stick to the boob though, you don't want to give a bottle too often, or she will prematurely wean from the boob. 

Mine doesn't care either way, he just wants to eat :haha:


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Afm, off to the doctors again today to get Peter weighed! I hope to God he's finally started to put on some weight since we've been supplimenting with the formula. He's certainly had a huge increase in the number of dirty/wet diapers at least. I'm not sure what happens if he has started to gain weight though... because I would guess once we stop the formula he'll lose again? But we can't keep this silly tube thing up forever either? :shrug:

Good luck at the doc's, hope Peter has gained enough!


----------



## doggylover

Lily, I don't plan on giving up too much booby time! It's only because I have to go out next week for a few hours and want to get her used to it before then.

Pleased to report she has now taken some from a bottle, but wanted boob afterwards (comfort I think), so hoping she just takes a few bottles to adjust, I over reacted this morning!


----------



## kirstabelle

So sorry to hear about your dh little spy!! How scary for all of you. 

Glad you have been able to ebf this far. I have my fingers crossed that it continues for you. I know exactly what you mean now about nursing issues being so stressful and upsetting. We are trying to wean off the shields but now having this weird issue where she starts fussing towards the end of each breast. Think we will have to get the LC to come again. She gets weighed again tomorrow and I am so hoping she has gained plenty. I think every bfing mother worries about supply to some extent. Hope we all have copious amounts of milk for as long as we need it!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I love that pic of Annelise! She is gorgeous! :kiss:


----------



## kirstabelle

Ready to mum we were doing the supplementing with the tube in the hospital for a few days with expressed milk so feel for you still doing it. Annelise gained a couple of oz a day when we were supplementing. It was such a relief as she was such a tiny thing to start. Hope it is the same for Peter. You are doing a great job mama!


----------



## Steph82

Hello ladies!
I hope everyone is having a relaxing Monday! I have not been able to get off the couch for more then a dog walk today :wacko:
Someone switched out my sweet baby for another one :nope:. Grayson has been super fussy for the past 3 days. I have no clue what is causing it either. The only thing that seems to settle him, is nursing :shrug:. He will fall asleep nursing, and then wake up a few minutes later fussing. I wish I could do something to make him feel better. 
It usually takes a bit, but after about an hour, Rob or i can get him settled enough, to pass out in our arms.

On a positive note... Grayson has been smiling for a few days now... And not just gas smiles :haha:... I can talk to him and smile, and he will actually laugh and smile in response!!! Melts my heart :cloud9:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Thanks for all the positive thoughts ladies! Peter has finally started to gain a little bit! He was 7.4 at his last appointment and today he was 7.52. So we've got some small progess. We're back to the lactation consultant tomorrow, so we'll see if he's up any further and find out what the next step is.

Steph: That's so exciting that Grayson is able to respond to your facial expressions now with real smiles!! I can't wait till Peter can smile intentionally. He has such a beautiful smile, he'll be a total charmer once he has control over it. 

kristabelle: I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had to deal with the tube feeding (although I certainly wouldn't wish it on anyone!) We're getting pretty good at it now, but I hope we can stop soon. It's not a very viable long-term solution. 

Lily: I'm jealous of your pumping ability! I haven't been able to try pumping a full boob to see how much I can get, but I'm supposed to be pumping now after I finish feeding Peter... and there's really nothing left! I definitely don't have a very large supply, and I can't even fathom getting 2.5 oz from each side! :wacko: It takes me several pumping sessions of both boobs to even get 1 oz.

Afm, last night was a no sleep night. :dohh: Today it has been stressed to the grandparents that they cannot hold Peter all the time because he needs some awake time, and he needs to sleep on his own so that he will sleep at night. It's been a little better, so I hope tonight he'll sleep better. Mama sure needs the sleep anyway.... :sleep:


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum yaaayy for Peter gaining some weight! I know its probably not as much as you had hoped but its defo a step in the right direction. I hope he gets nice and chunky for you now he has started putting it on xx

I got my first real Benny smile earlier while we were playing with this musical elephant.. I thought I got a sile yesterday but omg the one I got today was gorgeous! I also discovered he loves my hair! He tries to grab it when I wave a strand in front of him and he coo's at me lol so frikkin cute! I have brought him all these expensive lamaze toys and the kid prefers my hair! lol

also I got sharted on earlier. Mid nappy change he decides its time to go and goes all over his changing table blanket then coughs and it flies out across to the bed! and a bit on Connie's leg which haf her laughing her head off! ha! 

Doggylover I dont think you over reacted this morning. I think babies are fussy stubborn little things who scream if they dont get their way and it can be really difficult to figure out what theu want or why they are doing that. Im glad she took the bottle eventually. Dont worry about getting frustrated we all do it! xx


----------



## Steph82

Readytomum, great news that Peter is finally putting on some weight. Hopefully it will now accumulate faster!! :thumbup:
Building up supply takes time. Dont be discouraged yet!! Just keep pumping (even if nothing comes out)... The pumping (or Peter nursing) signals your body to make more milk. 
So, your comment about not picking up Peter prompted a question: do you let Peter sooth himself to sleep? I read somewhere, not to worry about any of that until 3 months :shrug:. I always rock (or nurse) Grayson to sleep and then put him in his crib. Now I'm wondering, I I should let him self sooth himself or if it is too early?!? :shrug:

Candy, I bet Bens smile is just gorgeous!!!! Can you get a picture? I have to say... When I see the little smile, nothing else matters :cloud9:
:rofl: at Connie and you getting sharted on! I was getting Grayson's bath ready and was holding him... Nude baby... And... I got totally peed on ahahaha :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies, 
Readytomum so glad Peter has put on some weight, hopefully he will continue to become a chubba bubba from here on out! Just keep doing what your doing :) what a fab mummy you are persisting with such an awkward way of feeding! Peter is a very lucky lil Man!
Steph and candy aww that's so lovely you got smiles from your gorgeous lil men!!!! Makes my heart melt when he smiles with wind let alone a real smile! Can't wait for that moment! Does anyone's lo laugh in their sleep? James has started to in the last few day, takes after his daddy and sister! The other night Stephen started laughin in his sleep, Paige must of heard it coz it set her off then she started laughing in her sleep!!! I tried to grab my phone to record it but it was charging in the front room :(
Dl so so glad Isabelle took the bottle!!! That's a worry if your shoulders for when you o out or even just need a break! Lily glad your having no issues breast feeding with a bottle too! 
So in a few weeks its the year anniversary for my grandad passing... I can't believe it's been a year already! It's gone so quick! And I'm missing him so much, I so wish he could have met James :( my dad is a really stubborn proud man but today he had a little bit of a breakdown over it, it's horrible seeing him like that.. :(
On a lighter not though we went on a small shopping trip today and found a bunk bed today for the kiddos! I know it's a bit early but I'd rather get one now than buy a small toddler bed for Paige now then have to go out and spend more money later to get another one! Best thing is its got a trundle under it so when we have guests there is a spear bed for them! And James can stay in the cot bed for a few years then by time Paige is 4-5 they can both sleep in the bunk! Lol! Method to my madness I promise hehe!


----------



## kealz194

Oh and omg to being sharted on candy lol!!!! I know how that feels! Apparently James is big on target practise haha!!! The boy has good aim!!! Still I prefer what's in James nappy to Paige's! Breast milk poop smells and looks gross but Paige's is human poop I tell you!!!!! Foul!!!!!!!! Lol ;)


----------



## doggylover

Yay for all these baby smiles!! Isabelle has done a few as well, and I swear she giggled last night when she was eating. Probably plotting something evil...

Steph: I have heard there is a 4-6week growth spurt, maybe Grayson is in that and that's why he's eating so much? I've also been wondering about self soothing, as Isabelle feeds to sleep, or we bounce her in her bouncer. She has self soothed herself to sleep once or twice, but generally if she feeds and I put her down to sleep but she isn't quite done comfort sucking, her eyes pop open like a demon and she squeals until she's allowed back for more sucking! So interested to see everyone's take on this.

Readytomum: :happydance: so glad Peter is putting on weight! Keep up the good work both of you! And good on you for being strict with the grandparents. Sometimes that is definitely needed!!

Candy: :rofl: I'm glad connie found getting pooed on so funny - maybe she'll do all the nappy changes from now on?!

Kealz: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your granddads anniversary, it's awful to think of how much people who aren't with us anymore would have loved our LOs. You are super prepared with the bunk bed! But as you said, better to get it sorted now and not have to worry in the future. Do you think James will be your last LO?

After me saying Isabelle doesn't generally self soothe, she has just hiccuped herself to sleep in her bouncer (the vibration is on though...) lol. She slept from 9.30pm until 2.30am last night :shock: that is the longest ever! And I fell asleep about 11 so got 3.5hrs uninterrupted sleep which is the most in four weeks!


----------



## kealz194

Aw glad you managed to get some uninterrupted sleep!!! I think they are getting to an age where they don't need to be waking so regularly at night for feeds! 
In terms of self soothing. As a whole I don't really, but he does do it. He is more awake now a days tran asleep( has anyone else noticed this?) so he will have a feed and fall asleep, then ill pop him down and he will wake up, stare aroun for a while then he is gone! But say like yesterday we were out at m mums so he was being held most of the day, so today he thinks its gonna happen again so when he doesn't get his way and get held loads he screams! 
Lol dl, before I met Stephen he didn't want children, so when we got together he changed (obviously)!but wants no more than two, where as I wanted 3. But after the last pregnancy I was adamant it would just be 2. But seeing how quickly James is growing up I have started thinking lol but Stephen will not have it. Lol so I'm trying to enjoy him as much as possible.


----------



## doggylover

Kealz maybe you can win Stephen around :haha:

I don't know who was just crying harder, me or Isabelle. She cried for an hour and a half on and off (mainly on) and nothing would settle her - she took a bit of boob but not much, had a little play, but got cross, didnt want a cuddle, screamed blue murder when I put her into her carrier...until I was sobbing more loudly than she was begging her to be quiet.
So we tried boobies again, followed by carrier and she is now asleep, lifted out of the carrier and into her Moses basket. Thank The Lord. I meanwhile, am still a wreck....


----------



## Steph82

OK Ladies, you have officially made me feel like I am ruining my child :haha:. I NEVER leave Grayson in his carrier or swing lol. He is either on my arm or laying on the couch next to me. Sometimes Rob will put him on his gym mat for maybe 15 min. I really need to start letting him entertain himself :wacko:

As I mentioned, he has been super fussy from 4am on for the past 4 nights. Well last night was no different. It seems that the only thing that will make him (somewhat) happy, is to be cradled in my left arm on the couch (the bed does not seem to be sufficient :dohh:). I was determined to let him 'cry it out' at 2am, so I let him fuss for 15 min before Rob jumped up and try to sooth him. Turns out... poor child was still hungry :blush:. I fed him and he went back to sleep until 4am, at which point we had to relocate to the couch for our final sleep hour :wacko:. At 7.30am he wiggled a few times and made the biggest poo known to mankind :shock:. He has been all smiles since :rofl:
So, moral of my story, poor child had to poo all night :dohh:

Sarah, I am so jealous of you 5 hours of sleep. I'm going to need you to send me a detailed report on what you did (and ate), to make this happen :coffee:. We get our 3 hours between feedings, but that is really it. 
At least dealing with a screaming match with Izzy is a bit easier with 3.5 hours of uninterrupted sleep?!?!
Kealz, I still find that Grayson sleep most of the day (which may add to my nighttime problem :dohh:). He is usually awake for 1 or 2 hours after nursing, but that only adds up to maybe 5 total awake hours during the day :shrug:


----------



## kealz194

Steph if it makes you feel any better i kind of have to leave him to his own devices a lot o the time so that Paige doesn't feel left out! 
Poor lil love needed a big poo! James is the same he gets super fussy and irritable till he has had one! 
After saying that Steph James has been asleep most of the morning now lol!!!


----------



## kealz194

Aw dl sorry you having a bit of a hard day today, hopefully after her nap she will wake up a much happier baby! Maybe you try I get some sleep aswel? The days of naps are long gone for me, if one is asleep th other is awake! Hope your day gets better later x


----------



## Steph82

I know we say this all the time... but you ladies with toddlers... :hugs:...

I am now determined to let Grayson entertain himself a bit today. I just put him in his swing (with the lights and music going of course :dohh:) and he is sitting there rather content... now that will be the cue for him to start crying shortly :haha:.

Kealz, I always said, that I only wanted 2 kids. Now that Grayson is already 1 month old, I understand why you would want more. They grow entirely too fast! But think about it this way... once James is a bit older and Paige will be more independent, you actually will have a chance to shower and do your make up all by yourself again :thumbup:. 

OH MY GOD... I just turned around to check on Grayson, and he has put himself to sleep in the swing :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kealz194

Wooo go Grayson!!! And go mama!!! 
So I have my mil round, she has only met James for 2 hours of his life, even though she lives 20 mins down the road! And she is holding him and he wakes up and starts crying, so she grabs his dummy and shoves it his mouth and he is choking on it, then he settles a bit and she has one finger pushed on the dummy to keep it in his mouth, so I say he might want a feed, it's been a few hours! So she carrys on. Then he really goes for it! Like cherry tomatoe red face, screaming so much nothing comes out and still doesn't pass him to me! In the end I had to ask for him back!!!! Grerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Steph82

Wow Kealz... I'm getting anxiety just from reading that :growlmad:. I would have been FURIOUS!!! I guess its a good thing, that she does not come around much!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww Steph Grayson is a good boy!! You are doing a brill job!! I had to pick up some bits fromt he shops today so I took Ben with me in the carseat and buggy, he screamed at me so much he stopped breathing I had to pick him up out of the buggy and carry him round the shops!! pushing the buggy! Fussy little man! I keep trying to snap a pic of his smile but as soon as my phone is out he's not willing to participate! MONSTER! lol. Haha for getting peed on at bathtime, Aaron stands there waiting for Ben to pee then finally gets the balls to remove the nappy and 9 times out of 10 Ben pees on him haha, I'm like a nappy ninja, whip one off and whip the other on before any pee or poo can escape.. yesterday I was just off the ball a bit  hehe xx 

Kealz - ben has done that sleep laugh too but I dismissed it as being something else because I didn't think he was old enough to laugh yet.. maybe he was laughing then! Connie and Lucas have had bunk beds for 2 years now, so Connie was about 5-6 when we put her in it, I didn't like her being so high up at first. I had to keep going in to check that she was against the wall lol. As for the evil monster in law! What a fat cow! (sorry had to do it) I hate it when they are like that, they think because they are older that they know best. It's not good for anyone to behave that way. What is she like with Paige? xx 

awwww Doggylover I hate those times where babies just want to cry, I've had a few days like that with Benson, it's really hard :hugs: I hope she is behaving better for you now xx 

Afm: I'm so frustrated, I brought my babasling today, it was like christmas, I couldn't wait to try it out! But I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it properly!! Even after 1000000 youtube tutorials!! Benson was in it nicely in the shop and loved it but I just can't work it out! 

On a positive note though, I've booked my 3 little monsters in for their first ever photo shoot!! I'm so excited!! I can't wait to dress them all up! I'm going to have Benson in his cloth nappy in a pic! Lovely :D 

I'm becoming everything I said I wouldn't! When I was alone with my older 2 I was convenience mum! Disposable nappies,wipes, bottle feeding, everywhere in the pushchair.. now I'm free to explore things a bit more since Aaron is with me and I'm not alone in this experience, I've become a cloth diapering, breast feeding, baby wearing, co-sleeping crunchy nut mother!! LOL I'm surprised at how naturally I fell into those things considering I used to laugh at mums like this


----------



## doggylover

Candy I am the exact same! Never expected myself to end up cloth nappying and baby wearing either! Have you started using your cloth? How is it going so far? I hope we'll get to see the photos from the kids photoshoot? They ar going to be so cute! Your LOs are so gorgeous, they will be beautiful pics. Grr about your sling. Just keep trying until you find a way it works for you (even if that's not how it's really supposed to go!) I had Izzy in the carter again today and then Simon tried it, but he didn't like having it too tigh - he wanted her looser, but didnt unstandardised me telling him she has to be nice and tight to him so she is in the right position lol.

Kealz :growlmad: your mil sounds like a pain in the butt - like steph said thank goodness she doesn't come round more often. I hate hate HATE when Izzy is crying and the person doesn't give her back, because she only (usually!) cries when she is hungry and nobody else can help her with that.

:rofl: Simon just gave Isabelle her second bottle (which went very smoothly on her part!) but she somehow pushed the teat down into the bottle and he FREAKED OUT thinking she has swallowed it?! And he literally grabbed the bottle out and flipped her upside down and started beating her back (so she didn't choke...on the NOTHING she had swallowed) the poor child nearly had a heart attack, as did her father, who couldn't understand why I was laughing when he explained what had happened. Literally he just thought she has swallowed the 'nipple' bit of the bottle...even though its attached to the rest of the silicone bit!


----------



## kealz194

Dl is it an Avnet bottle? Usually when Paige's bottle does that it's because it's been done up too tight and the air is not escaping like it Gould! Try looseing the seal (obviously check it don't leak) and it shouldn't do it again!
Candy I had the baba sling with Paige and I just couldn't get on with it! I tried and tried again but just couldn't get on with it it ao returned it! X


----------



## ukgirl23

Not yet Doggylover, I have just brought a bin for them and a tupperware box for my homemade wipes, I just have to buy a few packs of wash clothes and pre wash them and I'm ready to go. I got the same nappy liners from boots, recommended by Lily and I found a box of nappy soak powder which you can use on a normal wash int he machine to kill all the bugs which was only £2 so I'm happy there. I'm so excited to start using them! I'm thinking of starting a blog about it. I will absolutely share the pics of the kids when we have had them done, I am thinking up picture ideas and stuff to take with us. 
That's funny about Simon and Isabelle. Men are so funny when they freak out over the smallest things, But it is rather cute too! That's never happened to me with those bottles and I used them with both of my other 2 :/ The only thing I found with those bottles was that the air flow thingy makes them squeak lol. 

You know when bottle fed babies get older right... they go up in teat flow.. so a new born has a 0+ teat and then you have faster flow for older babies... How does that work with breast fed babies?? Does the milk come out faster as they get bigger? am I going to have water pistol nipples by the time he's a year old??? freaky! 

Kealz I kind of done it earlier but then he kept moving out of position. It really pissed me off in the end so it's probably going back, I'll ask the sales reps the show me how to do it first though and show me how to adjust it to fit me. It looks so easy on youtube :(


----------



## doggylover

Kealz it was a tommee tippee, but I did have a bit of an issue putting it back together after sterilising it, so the seal being too tight could well have been the issue. 

Candy where did you get the nappy wash stuff? It sounds good! I have reusable wipes and LOVE them. I've changed many nappies before Isabelle and only ever used disposable wipes but honestly now I wonder how I ever did change a nappy using them! The reusable ones are so great at 'gripping' the poop. I find I use 2/3 disposable wipes for a medium sized poo, but its two wipes with the same reusable and done! I think you are going to love it all! If you have two changing areas (we have one in the living room and one in our room) you might want to get two Tupperware boxes, as I always forget to bring the wipes down in the morning and have her naked before realising, and have to carry her naked butt to get the wipes, constantly fearing she will poo on me!


----------



## stmw

Hey ladies, just a fleeting visit as Kev is back in work again so we have to be in bed early as he's up at 5 - yawn!!!

Hope everyone is good.

Lexi has been prescribed emfamil (may have spelt it wrong) to help with the terrible reflux shes been having - hopefully it will sort all her pain out then!

Im sorry for being a bad forum buddy - I will catch up soon xxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls so much to catch up on - plenty of nighttime reading for me...perhaps ill read out loud to Harrison it may help settle him! 

Doggy lover that really made me laugh!!! Harrison does that too on the tommy tippee ones :) 

Kealz grrrrrr I would have been fuming!!!!!!!

Candy I think it's GREAT you can be the mummy you want to be :) 

Well Harrison is a bit more settled today. We have been going to baby massage classes and it seems to have helped him :) also on dentinox and has worked the best so far! 

I have found that he is much happier on his front after a feed (I know not aloud but I watch him & docs advised it) however he/we get the most sleep when he sleeps on my chest....is it dangerous to do this? I never thought I would but in so desperate to have him settled and me to get a few hours sleep....I wake up instantly when he moves I just hope I wouldn't roll and squash him - any thoughts? 

As for slings..well I sent oh out to buy a specific one and he came back with a crotch dangler cue argument!! Grrrr so now he loves it & Harrison was settled but I don't want to use it!!! 

Also just out of curiosity how much have your babies put on in weight ie Harrison is now 10 pounds but everyone keeps saying he looks small & like a newborn....I find this a bit upsetting but probably just being sensitive due to lack of sleep haha! 

Hope everyone and lo's are all well xx


----------



## Steph82

Oh Sarah, I would have been in tears laughing about Simon! What a classic!!!! 

Candy, I feel the same way about the Moby wrap. It worked great the first time, but I feel like since Grayson exceeded the 10lb mark, he just doesn't fit :shrug:. I had a horrible try at it last time and have not dared to try again. We also received the Infantino one as a gift and every time I put Grayson in it, he starts bouncing his head off of my chest and it looks like he is motorboating me lol ... Then he realizes that he's not getting fed and he gets pissed. :rofl:
So... Moral of the story... We are failing at baby wearing ahahah.

Nimbec, Rob keeps wanting to get a crotch dangler and refuses to understand, why I don't like them :dohh:. Hopefully you can return yours and get the one you like! 

Candy, I can't wait to see the pictures of the kids!! They are going to be gorgeous!!

AFM, I went to the dentist this afternoon for my annual check up and cleaning. Before I left, we found a puddle of dog pee in the living room. Since I was in a rush, rob said he would take care of the dog. Well... I got home 3 hours later, to find the dog STILL locked in his cage :growlmad:. Wtf is he trying to teach him?!? He didn't bother walking or feeding him! Just locked him up and left him there! He knows exactly, that I feel like 30min is max for discipline. His response: I've left him locked up all day before! Are you Kidding??? No: I'm sorry... Or I forgot! So needless to say... We have not spoken to each other since! The man has no ability to communicate (during any argument) or apologize! His solution is to just walk away and then pretend like everything is ok the next day. I don't know what to do! Any suggestions? I'm so fed up with this juvenile behavior.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> So, your comment about not picking up Peter prompted a question: do you let Peter sooth himself to sleep? I read somewhere, not to worry about any of that until 3 months :shrug:. I always rock (or nurse) Grayson to sleep and then put him in his crib. Now I'm wondering, I I should let him self sooth himself or if it is too early?!? :shrug:

He never nurses to sleep, usually we have to rock him, or walk laps around the apartment. I just meant that once he was asleep the grandparents keep holding him instead of putting him down, so he was starting to get fussy at night because he was so used to being held all day! 




Steph82 said:


> OH MY GOD... I just turned around to check on Grayson, and he has put himself to sleep in the swing :happydance::happydance:

Hurray!! Peter is almost always awake when he's in his chair. He usually hangs out in there in the morning for a bit while I have my breakfast. Last night, for the first time ever, I put Peter down in his craddle knowing that he was still awake to see if he would fall asleep on his own, and he did! It was magical. lol



kealz194 said:


> so I say he might want a feed, it's been a few hours! So she carrys on. Then he really goes for it! Like cherry tomatoe red face, screaming so much nothing comes out and still doesn't pass him to me! In the end I had to ask for him back!!!! Grerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I've been having this problem with my in-laws as well... they love holding Peter, and I have to rather bluntly tell them to give him back so I can feed him sometimes. Today DH was home, and he had to tell his dad to hand Peter over or start lactating!



doggylover said:


> :rofl: the poor child nearly had a heart attack, as did her father, who couldn't understand why I was laughing when he explained what had happened. Literally he just thought she has swallowed the 'nipple' bit of the bottle...even though its attached to the rest of the silicone bit!

I was literally laughing out loud while reading this, and it was even funnier because MIL was boucing Peter around singing to him, and she thought I was laughing at her. :haha: Poor Simon... Adam is also rather hilarious sometimes. He's been banned from wearing the Moby wrap because he pokes at Peter every 5 minutes to make sure he's still breathing! Poor kid. 



Steph82 said:


> We also received the Infantino one as a gift and every time I put Grayson in it, he starts bouncing his head off of my chest and it looks like he is motorboating me lol ... Then he realizes that he's not getting fed and he gets pissed. :rofl:
> So... Moral of the story... We are failing at baby wearing ahahah.

We have an infantino carrier as well, but I feel like Peter is still too small to use it, so we haven't tested it out yet. I really like the Moby personally, but DH can't use it. So I know he's looking forward to using the Infantino one eventually.

Afm, we had our lactation consulatant meeting today... and apparently Peter is actually gaining weight like a champ! I clearly don't understand how the weight things work (and they keep weighing him in two different weight systems!) But apparently in the last 5 days he's gained approx 10 oz!! They recommend that babies gain 1-1.5oz a day and he's been averaging two! So we only have to formula feed every other feed till Monday when we weigh in again. And as long as he's gaining approx 25grams per day at the weigh in we can stop the formula altogether!! :happydance: I'm so happy and so relieved!!


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover I got mothercare's own brand of nappy soak powder.. I found it over by the terry nappy sets.. also found 100% pure tea tree oil in ASDA for £2 which is awesome. Thank you for the extra tupperware box advice!! I never even considered that I should do more than one! I have packs of wet wipes everywhere in my house so it makes sense to have extra xx I can't wait to use my home made ones. My aunt thinks Im mad! lol I can imagine that the texture of the cloth wipe would grip more poops hehe.. I think thats partly why I like it. I think its much nicer for them too. Has Isabelle had any rashes on cloth? Ben has had a few minor nappy rashes on disposables because he poos literally all the time... He is laying next time me straining and farting as I type and I only just changed him! lol xx

Nimbec Im glad Harrison is doing better now and putting on weight! I get people at the school telling me all the time that Ben is tiny but all of a sudden all the kids I used to think were tiny look huge! I would think most babies look like newborns until they were more robust and sitting up.. basically around 9 months. Its only because we see our LOs growing and developing that we see how big they are getting. If you get what I mean? I rarely make sense anymore lol xx Dont let it get you down though Harrison is beautiful and perfect and 10lbs is a lovely size :) He is doing really well xx

Steph I cant believe he left him locked in a cage all day poor doggy! Aaron is a bit the same during an argument, he likes to argue his point even if he knows he is wrong. Can you try to talk to Rob and tell him that he is being a huge penis? I bet he knows he is in the wrong and doesn't want to admit it, stubborn men :p xx


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaaayyy go Peter!! Readytomum that is brilliant news! xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy Isabelle has a tiny bit of nappy rash between her butt cheeks(poor child, in telling all her intimate details!) but nothing major. I think like benson it's because she poos so damn much at the minute and its impossible for me to catch every one, so I think it'd be the same whether she was in disposables or cloth. 

Readytomum I'm so happy that Peter has gained so much weight! What a champ! And wonderful news to start weaning him off the formula. 

Nimbec sorry to hear Harrison is still suffering reflux. I wouldn't worry about lying him in his front as that is how we were all raised and we are just fine! 

Afm: worst night yet. Isabelle was awake every hour. She didn't cry, she didn't necessarily want fed or need changed she was just....awake and grizzling. So I am exhausted this morning. 
Also after my initial success in pumping 3oz, this morning I couldnt even get 0.5oz. :(


----------



## kealz194

Awww readytomum and nimbec sooo glad your lil guys are putting on weight!!!! :) 
And so glad Harrison is doing a bit better!
I have to say I would love to try cloth nappys but I just wouldn't be able to! I am doing at least 2 loads of the kids washing a day, my own washing has seriously built up coz we only have a tiny 3kg washing machine because of the poorly designed kitchen. It looks like it should be Paige's play toy! 
Sorry you had such a rough night last night dl! :( I know what it's like to have nights like that, I hope it gets easier and your little madam is good for you tonight! X


----------



## doggylover

Oh Kealz that is a lot of washing already :/ I don't like doing more than two loads a day (for some unknown reason!!) so now I have the nappies I only do one other load a day. 

Steph forgot to say earlier I would have MURDERED Rob for leaving the dog in the cage that long. And to find out he did it all day once before? Try sticking him in there and see how he likes it!

Today has been so much better, she slept brilliantly this morning and I napped, then went to my dads and he looked after her while I caught up on some sleep :thumbup:


----------



## Steph82

Thank you Sarah. Well, after having that mexican stand off (since we dont fight... we just dont talk :wacko:), it has turned into a full on relationship reevaluation :nope:. Not sure where this will leave us, but just letting things go for today and will bring it up again tomorrow. Its a long story, but he is very frustrated with finding a job (which I understand) and it is making him unbearable to be around...which in turn is making me turn cold... which makes him unsure if he wants to be with me... ugh... I will give it until tomorrow and bring it up again. 

On a positive note, my cild is an Angel when I take him out in public ... at home.. not so much :haha:

Sarah, ay for some much needed sleep! Hopefully your little lady will sleep like an angel tonight. :thumbup:

Readytomum, so good to hear that Peter is gaining properly. So all your efforts are paying off :thumbup:

Kealz, I am with you on the non-cloth nappies!! I dont have as much laundry as you, but I have to go back to work in another week and a half... and then I wont have the time to do that much laundry :wacko:

Candy, I mentioned to Rob that he was wrong (and I explained why... no dinner and not walking him = don't leave him locked up that long) and his response: I dont believe that I was wrong but I could see why you would think so :growlmad:. That's about the normal apologies I get from him :nope:

BTW I am majorly impressed with your "granola mamas" :haha:. I wish I had the dedication! Instead, I will continue with my wasteful disposable stuff.:dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much, Sunday was Allen's birthday and he worked over 80 hours last week which left me a complete wreck!!!!! So I took time with him amd to myself as much as I could before he returns back to work tomorrow. 

We love our infant carrier its a Beco Gemini. We took Emmaleigh with us on a hike and it was amazing!!! She loves it. 

I will try to catch up properly but the Princess is haling my name so I must go and feed her.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: I'm sorry to hear that things are so rough with Rob right now... :nope: I hope you guys can sort things out and move past it. I'd be pissed about the dog thing too--men don't think very well sometimes. Peter is pretty good when we go out too, he generally just sleeps the whole time! lol 

doggylover: Yikes, sorry to Izzy had such a terrible night. It makes it awfully rough on mama. I'm glad that your dad was able to watch her for a bit though so you could catch up on some sleep. Peter has had two amazing nights the last two nights--he slept for 4 hours straight had a feed then slept for another three hours! I hope we can keep this kind of pattern up! We're trying to get some fresh air during the day and have as much awake time during the day as we can it seems to be paying off!

ukgirl: Peter has had some nasty diaper rash the last few days too. Since we started the extra formula feeding he's been a pooing machine! It's starting to get better now though, but you can't help but feel bad for the poor little things. 

Afm, life with the in-laws continues... today Peter and I escaped for a hour or so to go for a nice long walk with the stroller. And we went to a second hand store to pick him up some more newborn sized stuff because the 0-3m stuff is still way to big! Nana wants to go to Carters tomorrow to pick up some more stuff... so if Nana wants to pay... let's go! lol
 



Attached Files:







Go leafs.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, sorry for not replying much, I have about 7 half finished posts open on my laptop from the last week, all totally irrelevant now, lol!!! :dohh:

Started going out for our walks again now my bleeding has pretty much stopped, feels great to get outdoors for a few hours at a time! 

Here's me with LO in the ergo and Sid in the buggy (he can't do the whole 6 mile walk on foot yet) :flower:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/249e0977-aa55-4ad1-a654-1fe112c655d2.jpg

And baby Vin now

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/bump%202/DSC_0687-001.jpg

(Hope these pics aren't too big, i cant tell as I'm posting off my phone!)


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o you and your boys are gorgeous! Looks like you've been having some nice weather as well, which is great (we are getting nothing but rain...) what type of carrier have you got? 

Readytomum: I am so jealous - can peter come and tell Isabelle about the secrets of sleeping for long stretches?!

Steph: :hugs: sounds like things with Rob are rough at the minute, and I'm sure exhaustion from having a newborn isn't helping either. It sounds like a vicious circle - he is annoyed with the job situation, he takes it out on you, you get mad and that makes him worse :wacko: hopefully a few days 'quiet time' will help you both, and help him see exactly how he's treating you.


Afm: we had another 5hr slee stretch last night, which was great! A little fussy from 4am onwards, but nothing unmanageable! Which means I feel human again today which is wonderful news! I'm off to get some freezer bags for my breastmilk (haven't been able to find them yet...) and have had a little pump session this morning so all is well in my world today!


----------



## Steph82

DanO you look great! One would never guess that you just had a baby :thumbup:. It's great that both kids seem so content with your walk!

ReadytoMum, let nana spend away at Carter's! That's what nanas are for!

How on earth are you guys getting 4-5 hours of sleep stretches :shrug:? I'm still stuck at my 3 :nope:


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover do you know if its ok to use bepanthen on cloth nappied bottoms? 

we have started our cloth nappies today and I love them so much aready! they are gorgeous and Benny looks so cute in them.

Last night was awful! Benson had tummy ache and was colicky and demanded attention constantly. he wanted feeding every ten minutes for 4 hours then puked on me because he had too much! Then he screamed at me because he was tired.. until 11pm when we both went to bed and crashed out cold together until 2am when he woke up for his midnight feed and had wet all up his side.. to top it off Connie and Lucas would not stop fighting over stupid things then I done dinner and told them to go get ready for bed when Connie wet herself!!! all over the bathroom floor but Ben wouldnt let me put him down to sort her out.. Lucas is going through the constant question phase too which is mentally draining enough on its own! I was so worn out and mentally beaten last night it was awful! 

today seems a bit better.. he is sleeping much better and has done a few green poos which usually means he had an upset tummy so hopefully he has pooed it all out now. 

dan-o I love those pictures of your boys they are so cute! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow *Dan-O *you look great with those two handsome boys!!

*Doggylover* Emmaleigh has been like that to for about a week now. I absolutely love it. We are in bed by 10 pm and up at 4 it is like routine everyday so maybe i need to start getting her into bed a bit earlier so we aren't up so late. 

*Ukgirl* Emmaleigh has one bottle that was bought for us at our shower that is a Dr. Brown's bottle and it is the only one that doesn't allow air to get to her tummy and cause colic. They don't sell them at a store here so we have ordered some online and I am now waiting for them to get here. I feel your pain that is how my week was last week with Landon and Emmaleigh then the weekend with all 4 kids i was walking around like a zombie! 

*Readytomum* My mother in law was the same way. She would even come to my bedroom door if i wasn't up and see if i was ok and ask to take Emmaleigh. I loved her being there to help don't get me wrong but i felt crazy at point also.I am like you if Nana is paying heck why not! I hope you have a fun day out!

I am so glad to see everyone's babies growing and chugging along so well! and I LOVE seeing all their pictures on Facebook. Emme has her one month check up tomorrow and hopefully she is as big as everyone elses. Last week she was only up 9 ozs in 2 weeks putting her at 8 lbs 9 ozs.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.

doggylover: glad to hear Isabelle had a good stretch of sleep for you!! Peter is starting to get the hang of this night-time thing I think. Last night he had three 3 hour stretches... so that's three good nights in a row! I'm not so nieve to hope it's for good, but I'm certainly going to enjoy it while it lasts. :thumbup:

mommabrown: Good luck tomorrow!! I hope Emmaleigh's check-up goes well. We head back to the DR on monday for a weigh in, and as long as Peter is still gaining 25g a day we can finally switch to exclusive BF--which we're really hoping is the case! 

ukgirl: sorry to hear Benson wasn't feeling well! I'm glad he seems more settled today. You're an amazing mama trying to split your time up with three LO's! Hopefully you'll get a bit of breather to your self soon so you can recharge a little bit!

dan-o: Those pics are lovely!! Vin is such a cutie!!

Afm, we had our spend at Carters today! Peter has got quite the new little wardrobe between the second hand shopping yesterday and Carters today. It's nice that Nana footed the bill... she was pretty excited to go shopping for him. Also, Peter has officially grown enough that he has out grown my favourite NB onsie and one of his NB sleepers! :happydance: Hopefully the little man keeps putting on the weight.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies :)

DL its an ergobaby carrier with infant insert. Had no luck with slings last time, but I never tried this specific type, its fab and Vincent loves it! Expensive though :dohh:

Ukgirl, we had a colicky night last night also. I decided to detox and eat only fruit and veg for a day as I eaten so much crap the day before. Big mistake! My milk ran out by 6pm, LO was beside himself, took on loads of air with what little he could get out and then ended up unconsolable for several hours! Never again, back to eating copious amounts of home made cookies and other tasty treats today, loads of milk left and a happy baby again! 

Ready, I'd love to shop at carters, some of the stuff is gorgeous! I've seen some carters bits in tkmaxx over here, but that's about all we can get!


----------



## doggylover

Dan-o I looked at the ergo but went with the boba 3G in the end which is basically the same thing (just a teeeeeny bit cheaper!) I'm glad vinnie is doing well in it, I've only had Isabelle in a few times but she has fallen asleep easily. I'm hoping it lasts us for a good long while. 

Readytomum: yay for an all expenses paid shopping trip! Unlike you, I'm gutted that Isabelle has grown out of my favourite newborn outfits! I feel like we didnt get anywhere near enough wear from them! I want her in her cute 0-3 stuff but miss her newborn stuff haha! 

Candy: huge :hugs: sounds like last night was a horror. Connie and Lucas must be so much harder to work with when benson is being clingy, and I'm sure they maybe act up a little more as they don't want to share mummy. 
No idea about bepanthan. As long as you use a liner it should be ok as it will only go on that, but long term I would look at something else like CJS BUTTer, wendula calendula or burts bees apparently also do one. I bought 6 sample pots of CJS from babypeach.co.uk, for £6 and its great as I keep one in our room, one downstairs, one in the nursery and one in the change bag (I seem to have lost two!!) and you need just the tiniest bit.

Mommabrown: I hope Emmaleigh's appointment goes well. I agree its amazing to see all our little babies doing so well!

Afm: I went to see my pregnant friend today. I've been worried about her as she has been basically a hermit for the last few weeks and been refusing to see anyone, but she seemed much more cheerful today. Her baby girl is due next week so I'm excited for Isabelle's new BFF to arrive!!
Isabelle went straight to sleep at 8.30pm tonight, so I'm hoping for a good night... I'm taking her to work tomorrow to how her off. I really hope she doesn't scream the place down!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh how exciting *DL* for Isabelle to have a little playmate! 

*Readytomum* Emmaleigh is still wearing NB clothes she can fit into all of them perfectly now so i am sure before long she will be growing out of them. :(

There is a Carter's outlet in Springfield where my MIL lives i absolutely love that store and that is were most of Emmaleigh's clothes came from. Speaking of I am already buying winter clothes for her since they are on sale and very very cheap i can afford more. I have bought 6-9 months and 9-12 in case she become a chunker over the time period!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks ladies! Benny is doing much better tonight I've managed to have a few hours of peace and quiet and time to myself.. which was spent on cleaning and cooking for me and Aaron but it's still nice to move freely without being screamed at lol! 

Dan-o I would have thought the fruit would have given you more milk than the junk! I'm going to stuff my face with crap now! I think the raw onions in my subway were the culprit on this occassion! I love onions :( 

Thanks Doggylover :) They absolutely do act up when I'm holding the baby! They are big babies themselves lol.. I had this problem when I first had Lucas, as soon as I worked out a routine so I could split myself between the pair of the kids things settled down and everyone was happier, I just need to find a routine for us all. Can't believe Connie wet herself though! 
I've tried Burt's Bees on Ben and didn't really like it, I like the Bepanthen because it spreads thinly and works well, I will give the others you mentioned a go too. I am sure when you take Isabelle to school she will be a perfect little angel! Benson is lovely when we go out you'ld never think he would scream until he couldn't catch a breath just for a cuddle 10 minutes after being held! lol.. as soon as we get home it's another story lol xx

Readytomum yay for Peter scoring some new clothes off his nanna! That's what grandparents are for, money, clothes and food. They do the spoiling for you  I bet he will look super cute in his new little outfits xx 

mommabrown I hope Emmaleigh's check goes well tomorrow and she's nice and chunky for you :) I didn't think Ben had put much weight on since his last check 2 weeks ago because he looked a bit thinner than before, but he had put on 2lbs! xx 

Afm: I took Benny to weigh and play today with a girl I know from the school my kids go to, she has 3 kids too and she's really lovely, we went to the cafe first and met another mum there who has 4 kids who was also really lovely and she came with us to the center. The midwife there was amazed at my cloth nappies lol! She almost gasped when I took his clothes off to get weighed haha! She kept saying how I'm an amazing mum and I'm doing a great job and just really telling me how awesome I am which was really nice to hear when I was feeling pissed off and tired from the previous night of hell lol. 
Our first day of cloth was great!! The only thing I don't like is how bulky they are, I'm going to see if I can get away with just 1 soaker pad in the insert and see if that works ok for us. Aaron wasn't sold on the idea of cloth yet btu I think he will grow to love it too! He did get a bit excited when I said he could pick out the next nappy lol. 
I made my own wipes today and they are amazing! Love them so much!


----------



## doggylover

The wipes are amazing aren;t they? Makes you wonder how you ever got on with disposable wipes!! Honestly, I have used disposable wipes to change lots of different babies and never thought anything of it, but my cloth wipes are amazing! I think experiment with the amount of boosters you put into his nappies to see what works. I like to change Isabelle roughly every 2 hours in cloth just to make sure her little butt isn't wet, and sometimes her nappy is almost dry, sometimes it's SOAKED. So I put enough in to make sure that it doesn't leak out, but not too much to make it any more bulky. Cloth is definitely fatter than disposables though!

Afm: have been filling in an application form for a job today. It starts in September which isn't ideal as Isabelle will only be 4/5 months, BUT it's only part time and in a pretty great school. I have mixed feelings about it tbh, but thought I would apply and see what happens from there. I hate the thought of leaving her so young, but i love teaching and know that the longer I am out of the game, the harder it will be to get another job. 
In fairness, I'm still luckier than you US mummies who have to go back so much earlier :hugs:


----------



## TeAmo

HIIIIIIIIIIII GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

How is everyone! eeeeeeeeek. Babies galore! I have been AWOL not because of Lexi but because our laptop died and I have only just been able to get back online. Facebook has been ok on my phone but BnB doesnt work on it! :dohh:

Welll Lexi is a month old now and changing so fast! She went 11pm-6am last night which was AMAZING but probably a one off. I am no longer breastfeeding, I stopped on Monday more for my own selfish reasons than because she wasnt doing well. I dont know what she weighs now as I havent taken her to see but I am pretty sure its well over 9lb. 

Here is a recent couple piccies! Hope everyone is well and enjoying the newborn stage as much as you possibly can. It goes soooo quickly. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







Lexi1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









Lexi2.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommabrown

Well Emmaleigh weight is at 8lbs 12ozs and she is now 22 inches long. She has a clogged tear duct and her Pediatrican said to massage it 7-8 times a day and it should clear up on its own by 6 months and if not we will talk options when we get to that point. There is nothing we can do for the colic as we have already done everything he would advise us to do. We got some gripe water and that seemed to help for about an hour then she is back to being a screaming demon! 

Laurynn had a cute thing at school today for Mother's Day where all the kids wrote letters to their moms and read them to us in front of the class....I cried like a big baby! 

Te amo Lexi is a doll!!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry you are dealing with colic momma brown! Poor little Emmaleigh with her sore tear duct. I imagine that only feels worse with all the crying from the colic. Hugs to you both!

Lexi is lovely Teamo! Look at all that hair! Annelise has a big bald tweety bird head in comparison!

Glad Peter is gaining weight Ready to Mum!

Steph, can't believe you are going back to work soon! Hope things get sorted with you and Rob. I'm sure once things settle down and we all make it through the newborn phase unscathed things will improve. Newborns seem to test us in more ways than we could have imagined. 

DL good luck with your job application! It will all work out as it should. 

AFM our latch issues continue and the lactation consultant has recommended we start incorporating some bottles of expressed milk into our routine so that she gets more calories with less effort. So I will be pumping for that starting ASAP. We are also doing 4 sided nursing fir the bf'ing which is basically just switching sides a lot so that you continually speed up the let down and LO gets more milk with less effort. And the "don't put me down" phase continues. We have had some success with the new pouch sling I got. Definitely better than the moby! We went for two walks in the sunshine today and it was amazing! So I guess that's a small victory! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover welldone on applying for a new job!! I hope you get it! So exciting to go back to work but I know that it would be very hard to leave Isabelle but think of all the lovely things you can do together and buy her with the money :) xx 

TeAmo Lexi is gorgeous! Good to see you back online! xx 

Mommabrown Benson also has a blocked tear duct, I thought it was an infection at first because he was born in meconium waters, I was told to massage it too and if it hadn't cleared up by a year they would probe it :/ horrible. Laurynn's school thing sounds so cute! We have a thing here in the early years where we get invited in and they show us their work and make us food and presents lol, so cute! xx 

Kristabelle I still can't work my sling out! It's so annoying I want to use it so badly but I just can't get the hang of it, his chin goes to his chest and he's too far down it's just such a faff! I'm taking it back to the store for a demo next weekend. I hope your pumping helps with the issues.. I also have a baby who wont let me put him down! That was why I brought my sling too. xx

Afm, Benson has a rash on his face so we are taking him to out of hours as a precaution as there are chicken pox and measles about in our area. I'm pretty ertain its just dry skin but better safe than sorry.


----------



## doggylover

Candy is Benson ok? Isabelle has the worst milk spots I have ever seen :( they are all over her wee face, and around her neck as well, and it makes her look awful :( 

Kirstabelle: i read "4 sided feeding" and for a minute I thought you had 4 boobs :haha: sorry to hear things are still not going as smoothly as you would like. I'm glad your new sling is having more success, fingers crossed it continues and starts to help her settle.

Mommabrown: bless you crying at the school! That sounds like a lovely way for them to celebrate Mother's Day. I hope Emmaleigh's colic isn't too awful, keep p,ping the gripe water into her. She is gaining weight very well! What a clever lady!

Afm: oh Lordy not a good night. Isabelle was up every 1-2 hrs grizzling and snacking (not eating, just a few sucks then comfort sucking) I think it's because she slept most of yesterday, then when she should have been sleeping she was too awake, and got over tired and didn't sleep well. :dohh: but because she was napping for most of yesterday I wasn't too exhausted so it wasnt too bad a night for me. Plus Simon took her downstairs at 6am so I could get a few hours sleep, as his parents arrived this morning. She has been grizzly all morning again, but thankfully just had a decent feed and is now snoozing so I hope she is a bit brighter and less grumpy this afternoon!

Happy weekend to all mummas and babas!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies :flower: Vin has a pimply face too, some has cleared up, but more has appeared in other places now! I seem to remember Sid having the same thing, so I'm not worried. He also has a blocked tear duct on one eye, sometimes its vile and all stuck together, I keep rinsing it out with saline. Other than that, all good generally. 

Things got a bit much this morning, Sidney was up the walls and a bad mood and Vinny was buckarooing and complaining, so we went for a walk and my two children transformed back into two model babies again! I think I have outdoorsy kids lol!! Good thing I live near the beach, always somewhere to go for a walk! 

Teamo, what a little darling! Her hair is amazing!!

DL sorry you had a frightful night hun :hugs: must be good to get a break tho! If anyone other than me holds Vincent for more than 5 minutes he wails :haha:

Ukgirl what sling have you got?

Kirstabelle, sorry to hear you still have a feeding challenge, sounds like quite a marathon :hugs:

Momma, sorry to hear about the colic, poor thing. The Mother's Day thing sounds adorable tho!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks ladies! I was told green gunk in the eye ment infection so I was worried a bit. I did the washing it out with warm waterand it would crust over bad on the outside. I should have figured but with having 3 older kids in school I have to expect infections first! 

So gripe water was a big fail early this morning...she was in screaming mode so bad that she wouldn't even try to take it. So when I put a little in her cheek she starts choking then coughing then trying to scream all at the same time. I was so frustrated I just put her on my chest and every 10-15 mins when she would become evil I would just pat her on her butt and sheesh her. Long night needless to say. 

Kristabell sorry about the latch issues. Hopefully pumping and bottling will be much easier and she will still be getting milk.I had a balboa sling and Emmaleigh didn't like it. I am not sure why but as soon as she was in there she would start shuffling around then the fit came. I am glad Annelise likes it and you can enjoy your walks! 

Dl and Candy sorry about the rashes. I hope they clear up soon! 

Dan-o Landon and Emmaleigh are outside kids too. We go for a walk everyday and she loves just looking around and it wears Landon out so he is less of a pain in the rear when I need him to sit and be good. Lol


----------



## kirstabelle

I wouldn't go so far as to say she "likes" the sling yet. She screams when I first put her in and then she will sleep in it and wake up and realize she is still in her dreaded sling and scream again until I get her out of it!

UK Girl I find it hard to get her in a good position as well. I have to use a folded blanket behind her neck and shoulders to get her in without the chin to chest. I def recommend trying that. They are just so wobbly at this stage that it is easy for them to get into the c shape and if you put the blanket in it just makes the material behind them less bendy so they don't bend as much into the sling... if that makes sense! The lactation consultant actually was the one who helped show me how to get her in. I was following the instructions to get her bum lined up with the seam, but that actually doesn't work because she's such a wee one and needs her bum just in front of the seam. Not sure if yours has a seam or what the instructions are for yours. But yes, the slings are tricky with the small babies for sure. Hope you get it working because it is so hard not being able to put them down!! Even harder for you as you have other things to accomplish with your other kids and family.


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you kristabelle I will try the blanket thing and keep at it xx 

I took Benny to out of hours for his rash.. this stupid dr took his temp and said he had a fever and that hebwas hot but he felt normal to me then she said because he had a temp and a rash we needed to go to hospital!! so off we went to the childrens ward which was awful! sick small children everywhere.. not a nice place to be.. any way the first dr we saw was convinced he had chicken pox as the rash was spreading down his chest and shoulders so we had to wait for another peadiatrictian to check him over.. she said its a normal baby rash and his temp was perfect.. not high at all and the previous gp had taken his temp wrong. So we eventually go to go home which was a relief. We have 48 hour access to the ward if we need it. But BenBen is fine thank goodness! I on the other hand have a huge headache from all my crying over him lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Aww Candy sorry to hear about your stressful day, but so glad that Ben is ok. Your go sounds crap - how do you do a temperature wrongly :wacko:

Kirstabelle, at least you are getting some time when Annelise is asleep in the sling until she remembers she's in there?! :hugs:

Afm: busy day, even though I didn't leave the house :huh: Isabelle had a great sleep this morning/afternoon, then she was awake from around 3.30pm until 6! She had a 5 minute sleep in that time, but was awake and alert (and generally not crying) for all of it. So of course my BIL comes to take pictures of her.....at 6pm :dohh: she stayed asleep for the hour he was here taking pictures, then he leaves and she pops awake and is so grumpy. She needed to have her "pre bedtime" Nap, but refused to sleep, and we hadn't had dinner, so her whole evening was up the left. I gave up eating my dinner to try and get her to bed at a normalish time. She fed for 40mins :wacko: well, sucked, not fed. She finally fell asleep and I am praying she has a good night and is less grumpy tomorrow!

Q: does anyone have the wonder weeks app? Or has anyone heard/read about the wonder weeks? I downloaded the app today. It basically works on the premise that babies go through "leaps" at specific times. The leaps ar all mental rather than the physical growth spurts we usually talk about, and its about when to expect them, the symptoms of that leap, what's happening to your baby and how to help them. Unfortunately for me, Isabelle is now in her first 'leap' which does fit as she is super fussy and grumpy at the minute!
Tip: you have to put your DUE DATE into the app rather than the birth date, as it works on adjusted age rather than real
Highly recommend it for a nosey at least!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry Isabelle is having a rough patch! I am downloading the app as I type, sounds interesting. Have you read the book?

We just interviewed a lady to help me a few hours a week. It is basically impossible for me to get a nap in the day or make food or walk the dog etc So we decided to get some help for at least a few weeks so that I don't lose my mind. The lady has been a nanny for 30 years. Hoping I can extract as many of her baby secrets as possible! I will of course share my findings with you ladies too!


----------



## doggylover

I haven't read the book, but I'm loving the info that comes wth the app so it may be on my reading list very soon (although dear knows when I'll get time to read it! Should have done it during pregnancy!)

I think getting someone in to help is a great idea :thumbup: as you said it will help you get some time back to yourself to do things, and it will be great to help Annelise get used to being apart from you, so hopefully once you decide to go it alone again, she is happier to have you leave her down while you do other bits and bobs. And yes, steal all this woman's knowledge and pass on to us! God knows I need it!!!!


----------



## kealz194

Evening/morning ladies! .(3.25am feeding James lol) half asleep so sorry for any randomness I come out with lol!!!
Candy poor benson, and of course you mummy! So glad he hasn't got the evil pix though !!! Hope tomorrow is a more worry free day!!!!
Momma brown and candy and I'm really sorry can't remember who else said it but poor bubbas with blocked tear ducts!!! How do you tell If they r blocked? 
Kristabelle sorry your bf experience is not going as smoothly as you'd like but well done you momma for still sticking it out!!! I love the pics of all these gorgeous lil April babies!!! We're all so very lucky lol!
Dl Isabelle is just trying to keep you on your toes! :) I've had s rough few nights with James!
I'm sorry if I've forgotten any one!!
Afm, James now weighs 10lb!!! Lil porker!!! Although yesterday I don't feel that he fed as much as I like! But we went to mums yesterday and was in the car for 2 hours travelling to go and get James and Paige's hands cast into 3d models!!!! Should take 4 weeks to be completed I'm so excited!!!! Dl I think you said about milk spots? James also has them, has had them on his nose since he was born, makes his nose look white lol!!! But he also has a few pimple spots too!!! But the milk spots are starting to fade now! Tgey will go lol x
My gorgeous Paigey-pops will be 2 next month so I need to start getting some presents together! I hate to leave things so late, I usually have most of it done about 2-3 months before hand but with having James I kind of forgot lol!!!! 
Awe as typing thing James just giggled on my boob in his sleep!!!!!!!! Such an amazing sound!!!!(heart melting into goo right now) love my children sooooo much <3 xxxxx
Well gonna finish of feeding and try toget abit more sleep! Sorry for rambling, trying to keep muscle f awake lol!!! Night ladies c


----------



## Steph82

Candy, how scary the whole chickenpox situation must have been :hugs:! What a fat cow (sorry but I have not been using it nearly enough :haha:) that First Lady was! How can you fuck with taking a temperature?!?

Sarah, I downloaded the app (which I never would have done without your recommendation... I normally only download free apps :haha:) and am so glad I did!! Grayson is going through the first milestone apparently. I have been going insane, trying to figure out what I am doing wrong and who took my sweet, content baby! He has been soooo fussy over the past 5 days. Nothing would sooth him, unless he was in my arms with a boob in his mouth. :wacko: . From what the app says, it all makes sense!

Kristabelle, so happy to hear that you are getting some help :thumbup:. Please do share everything you learn with us!

Kealz, I'm following in your footsteps... This is my 4.30am feed, and I'm posting from my phone while Grayson is nursing!

AFM, still trying to get Grayson to settle down a bit. For the past 5 days, he has been straining so much to poo. Sometimes for hours before he could go and then he would start straining all over again. It was breaking my heart, to see him in pain. Today things have gotten a bit better. I wonder, if I could have had a couple of low supply days??? It seemed like he was 2 week cluster feeding all over again (in combination with his straining). Poor baby... And my poor boobs :rofl:
I am totally enjoying all his laughs these days!! I can't believe how much he has changed over these past 5 weeks. Today is Mother's Day in the US and I wanted to wish all you ladies a happy US Mothers day :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

she tooknit with this weird plastic strip in the armpit thing which isnt meant for babies.. his temp was 37.7 with that.. 37c is perfect baby temp.. I had him wrapped up because it was cold and windy so thats probably why he was .7 then she took his heartbeat and pulse ox with a thing she put on his toe but didnt put it on properly and he was screaming so his hb was higher than usual and his pulse ox was down because he was using his breath to scream so of course his sats were off.. once he had calmed down his sats were perfectly normal.. silly fat cow! we sat in hospital for 3 hours yesterday for a normal baby rash!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Happy North American Mother's Day to all you ladies!! :hugs:

The in-laws are heading back home today--and as much as I'm looking forward to getting into my own routine again and getting to spend more time with Peter, it's been really nice having someone around to do the laundry and dishes for us. 

We have another weigh in tomorrow at the doctors, and as long as Peter has continued to gain at least 25g a day since his last weigh in now that we're just using formula every other feeding, we can stop the formula all together and EBF. I'm really hoping that it will be the case, but I'm worried that my supply still isn't strong enough and that if we stop the formula Peter will start losing weight again. :wacko:

Sorry for the one sided post, but I am totally exhausted at the moment... we've had two early mornings and no time for naps! Hopefully I can catch up a little bit this afternoon... :sleep:


----------



## Mommabrown

Wanted to pop in and say Happy Mother's Day shit even if your not in the US give yourself a huge pat on the back from being wonderful Mommies!!!!! I hope everyone has an amazing day!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, sorry ive not really had much time to catch up :( but im happy enough to keep you poste on facebook lol. Paige is one tough cookie. She stays awake alot more and struggles to let herself fall asleep lol. Some times she holds her poop in giving her upset tummy lol ive also bought infacol and nasal spray since she seems congested :( the person who deals with her harness said sounds like she has a cold lol anyways i hope everyone else is keeping well xxx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry Paige sounds like Isabelle's twin!! Awake more, fights sleep, constantly sounds like she's snotty, and holds her poop until until she explodes!! :hugs:

Happy Mother's Day to all you North American mommas!!!

Readytomum, can't wait to hear how Peter gets on tomorrow- I know he'll have gained lots and you will be ready to ebf! And don't doubt yourself, you are already providing him with plenty and you will continue to meet those needs!

Steph, phew glad that the wonder weeks app was worth it! I only get free apps normally as well, but needed some explanation as to why my beautiful daughter was giving satan a run for his money!!! Is Grayson constipated? Isabelle is pooing less frequently now, so when she does go, there is a lot of squirming and crying and then silence and BOOM! It's a delight...

Afm...nothing much new. Isabelle had a pretty good day, nothing spectacular at all today!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I guess I can't call it constipated (since it was still fluidly). But he went from 6 times a day, to 3 times.... And the hours before he could finally go, he was just so miserable. Since yesterday, I think I have my baby back. He is pooping up a storm and much happier. It may also help, that I am in need of some attention and refuse to put him down :haha:

ReadytoMum, fingers crossed for tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!

Cherry, poor little Paige! I hope she starts to feel better soon.


----------



## kirstabelle

Happy Mother's Day ladies! And that includes all the ladies not in the US too since of all the jobs deserving of some extra props being a mama is definitely one if them! So we should def take advantage of two mother's days!

Hope Grayson and Isabelle's poo-slosions stop making them sore and grumpy the poor things. I read that they start to poo a bit less after 1 month when ebf. I guess I have that in store for me as Anna will be 1 month old on Tuesday. It feels like it came so soon yet took so long at the same time just because every day is now much longer since we are up so much of the night too. 

That is terrible about your ordeal at the hospital candy. Poor you and benson. All that worry for nothing. Thank goodness it was nothing after all. 

AFM sad the weekend is over. I love the weekend because my dh is here and my MIL comes to stay and I get all this extra sleep and other people can hold the baby. Oh well only 5 more days until the next one!


----------



## Mommabrown

Well was given a remedie for cradle cap by my Granny for Emmaleigh and it really works! 

Rub baby oil on the scalp and then brush it with a baby brush and let set (better to do at night before they go to bed ) and wash out(usually that next morning) it makes their hair smell good and scalp so soft! None of my others got this either that I remember of????? 

Emmaleigh had a poop just as liquidy as her first one today. I couldn't imagine explosive poo's but I sure hope that baby Gray and Isabelle's get better. 

Gripe water has really helped Emme with upset tummies from her Hiccups as they get lots of air with them and causes a stomach ache. Colic still comes around but I think after her long crying spells she is so tired she just goes to sleep.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks Kristabelle :) by the way .. does your sling have the upper and loeer railings and do you have to adjust them? x

Mommabrown I was told the baby oil thing for cradle cap too and it really does work! xx

is anyone else loosing their hair? This happens to me everytime Ive had a baby.. for a year after my scalp itches and my hair falls out lol.


----------



## kirstabelle

ukgirl23 said:


> thanks Kristabelle :) by the way .. does your sling have the upper and loeer railings and do you have to adjust them? x
> 
> Mommabrown I was told the baby oil thing for cradle cap too and it really does work! xx
> 
> is anyone else loosing their hair? This happens to me everytime Ive had a baby.. for a year after my scalp itches and my hair falls out lol.

No mine doesn't have adjustable rails, it is just a super basic pouch sling. https://www.hotslings.com is what I have. I just wanted something that we didn't have to do a tummy to tummy position in as that is what she really seems to hate. I don't know if this will last long as its not that comfy having all the weight on one shoulder. But if it makes things more manageable until she fits/likes it in the Beco that I have then I will be happy.

I have found something that she will be put down in! Its this thing. It only lasts about an hour and a half tops so its still not amazing for nights but we're making progress! 

Last night was awful though, she just would not go into a proper deep sleep so mama got no sleep at all :cry: Luckily grandma is coming at 2 so I can get a nap!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww Kristabelle I feel your pain! Benny slept most if the afternoon yesterday then wouldn't settle at bedtime so I had a late night too, luckily the kids are at school in the day so I managed a nap with him after lunch! 

I'm going to look for a new sling, I managed to figure my babasling out but I'm not sure if I like it or not yet it's so complicated!


----------



## kirstabelle

The last thing you need is something complicated. The hotslings is pretty easy, not sure if they are available there. There are also a bunch of people who sell basic pouch slings on etsy. New native was a brand I saw recommended a lot. Hope you find something. 

I just realized I didn't write what the thing she sleeps in is. It's the fisher price rock n play sleeper. She usually only lasts 30-45 mins in it. But compared to the zero minutes I used to get that is good. I just can't wait for the deeper sleeping to start omg!!!


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, we have the swing and cradle:
https://www.toysrus.com/buy/activit...latinum-edition-cradle-n-swing-x4400-13039765

Grayson used to hate being in it, but over the past week, he has learned to love it! :thumbup: He actually slept for 2.5 hours in it this morning. 

Aren't they just heaven sent when you have things to get done?? I was able to get most of my chores around the house done because of it. 

How is your help working out? Has she started yet?


----------



## kealz194

Hi ladies, I have 2 devil children today omg! Paige is pushing my limits to the max and James has been so fussy, he will not let me put him down, he is constantly snacking, and doesn't sleep longer than 15 mins at a time!!!! I don't know what's happened to my angel child!!!! Please please please tell me your Los are going through this awful stage!!!! I actually want to pull my hair out!!! He is only happy if he is held upright, so I though that's fine I'll put him in the carrier! Nope!!! Coz I can still use my hands he is not happy!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
Candy how r u getting on with ur sling? Mommabrown I will have to try that, James has ever so slight cradle cap at the front of his hair line. 
Kristabelle James usually love his rocker but not today!!! 
Steph my ail has a swing I'm gonna ask to borrow, Paige didn't like it but I'm hoping James does! As today was a nightmare tryin to do housework with a mouthy little toddler and a fussy baby!!!
It's safe to say I was naughty and had a glass if wine with my dinner! I haven't had a drink since before I got pregnant as I'm bot really a drinker lol! 
Hope ur all ok and those gorgeous bubbas too xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

WE PASSED BIRTH WEIGHT!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Peter now weighs 8.5lbs and we no longer have to suppliment with formula!!!

I'm so glad we're done with that silly tube and we can EBF now.

Fingers crossed he keeps gaining like a champ with just BF!! :thumbup:


----------



## kealz194

Aww yay well done Peter!!! And mummy of course! So glad he has gained some weight!!!! And hope it continues too!!! Well done mumma!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Steph82

Kealz, you are not alone!!! To make matters worse though, when Grayson has his moments, I'm not even aloud to sit down. I have to walk around with him on my arm :wacko:


----------



## kealz194

Oh steph I feel for you!!! I had that for the first time yesterday! We were at a friends house and the whole time we were therei was either bf or walking round with him!!! I'm hoping he is just going through a phase!!! I downloaded that wonder weeks and it says he is not his his first leap yet for another 11 days. But all the things he is doing sounds like a leap... I don't understand why it goes by due date as he was 2: weeks early :s


----------



## Steph82

I downloaded the app too and I swear that must be exactly what it is!! I would not doubt that your LO is going through it right now!!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh and Kealz, do try the swing!! This morning Grayson was just not consolable at all. Anything I did, would make him cry more. Out of desperation, I put him in the swing (as soon as he stopped crying for a minute) and that's when he fell asleep in it for 2.5 hours! :thumbup:
He woke up just as needy, but at least I had a break :haha:


----------



## kealz194

Damn I just messages my sil to find out if I can borrow her swing and she has thrown it out as the batteries leaked acid and it doesn't work anymore! I don't really wanna buy one just in case he hates it! Grr lol! Never mind :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Woo hoo for Peter gaining weight!!!! 

Girls I am telling you Emmaleigh was acting just like this....devil child is not the word! Gripe water! I swear by it. It is all natural and so worth the money.


Kealz sorry that both the kids are giving you trouble. 
Tonight Allen is taking me out and i want to take both the kids so we will see how our first big outting as a family goes.


----------



## doggylover

Ok...so just me or are we all raising *DEVIL CHILDREN* at the minute?! :haha: Grayson, Paige and James, Benson, Annelise, Isabelle...they are in cahoots to send us all around the bend!!! :hugs: to all. And may god look favourably on us all soon!!!

Seems only Peter is treating his momma well by being so clever and gaining weight! Well done Peter and readytomum! :happydance: 

Well, and Emmaleigh now that she is back on track! :thumbup:

My inlaws have now left. I'm upset for them as they get sooo little time with Isabelle. But I'm glad too :blush: I need to get us back to our schedule to see if that will help my little demon get back to normal. I basically let them cuddle her and do whatever they wanted with her, even when she was screaming and I wanted to grab her back and stick my boob in her mouth! But they deserve all the time they can have with her...I just wish it didn't come at the expense of our sleep!!

So I just fed my demon for forty five mins so she would be asleep when I put her down...set her into her crib and her eyes went :shock: dam her. But I decided I wouldn't sit by her crib and wait for her to sleep tonight (I usually stay 5mins to make sure she's asleep) as I would have no time to myself at all....and she sent herself to sleep without a single cry!! 

Now............why can't she do that all the flipping time
?!?!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and Kealz, maybe look on gumtree for a cheapy swing?

Also, I sent my poor child to bed with baby oiled hair :haha: and my kiddo has a mass of hair (you've all seen...you know how much!) so that's a LOT of baby oil!

And I didn't put anything over her crib sheet.....


----------



## kealz194

I think so dl!!! Must be what they are up to!!! All at the same time? Little monsters!!! Actually dl unjust looked on kiddicare (love kiddicare) and found one for £35, and a better one or £45! So I might get one if those! Maybe the better one, and if he doesn't like it, my bro can have it for when his new arrivals come! But it does go up to 11 months so lots no usage time out of it! 
Aw it must be horrible for them to be so far away from their gorgeous granddaughter! Dotes have any more grandchildren? Xx


----------



## kealz194

And woo to her falling asleep on her own!!! Usually James is the same, but I reckon I'm in for an awful night!!!! Not at all looking forward to it!!!


----------



## doggylover

Nope Isabelle is there only grandchild, which makes them being so far away even worse!!

Oh I would say we are in for some fun tonight as well :cry: plus since Simon is working tomorrow (was off today) I can't expect him to make her disappear for 3hrs like he did last night!! Fingers crossed we are both proved wrong and our little babas do us proud with their sleep!


----------



## doggylover

Are you kidding me?!?! Isabelle was squeaking so Simon went to check on her. He heard her fill her nappy but she was still asleep. To me that means LEAVE HER AND DO NOT WAKE HER AS SHE WILL BE UP IN AN HOUR ANYWAY TO FEED AND WILL NOT DIE OF A BIT OF POO ON HER BUTT.

He woke her to change her. Now she is screaming the house down. Fucking brilliant work you IDIOT!

Oh my gosh now he has her out of the crib and out of the bedroom. What the hell?!?!


----------



## kealz194

Ohh no!!!! :( it must be a man thing, Stephen did the same thing the other night. Safe to say massive argument as I'd just gone to sleep and had to wake up to feed him!!! I hope she goes back to sleep quickly for you Hun! Silly men! 
Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Readytomum -- Congratulations!! So glad things are going well now! :happydance:

kealz -- I have a demon toddler right now, too. Really driving me nuts but I'm trying sooooo hard to be patient (not always working out for me). We're trying to transition her to sleep in a toddler bed right now because I just can't handle her acting out in bed with us anymore. She thinks it's hilarious to kick me in the head for hours and she's so rowdy I'm worried she's going to accidentally hurt Violet. :nope: It's really, really difficult to get her to sleep in her own bed while cluster feeding. Then every time she starts crying, Violet starts crying or vice versa. I feel like I'm seriously on the edge of a nervous breakdown at times. :haha: I can't believe I did this to myself (and would do it again the same!)! :rofl:

Add us to the list of early growth-spurters. We just got through the "2-3 week" one last week and apparently are starting on the 6 weeks one early because I've had a baby attached to me for 5 hours straight for the last two nights. Walking zombie. But still EBFing and Vi gained 9oz in the last 10 days! :wohoo: A pound over birthweight today and 1.75" longer. Huge deal for me.


----------



## ukgirl23

doggylover lol at poor Isabelle having to sleep with a head fullnof baby oil! Her hair is gorgeous there is something kind of Rihanna about it! It has natural style. I love it! Oh I read Simon's word press entries.. I only went to read the poo one and ended up reading the whole thing. It is very good and funny. Too bad he has let himself down badly this evening lol. Silly man! 

Kealz I was also going to suggest gumtree but its good if you can get new for cheap. Like you said you can pass it on when he's too big for it. Does your mum know about your brother and his girlfriend yet? how did that go down? 

What is the app you are all talking about? Ive missed something lol! 

Benson isnt as clingy at the moment. He had that rash and now itnis clearing up he has been sleeping a lot. Yesterday thoigh he slept most of the evening and was awake very late at night but usually after 8pm he is down for the night except feeds. 

I finally figured out my babasling today and me and Ben love it!! He even slept in it while I cooked dinner. I might take it on the school run tomorrow if its not raining. we are meant to be getting half a months rain in a few hours tomorrow.. fun! Hello summer lol. x


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Dl I envy that you can lay her in her bed and she will fall asleep on her own. Emmaleigh has only done that once and if she does wake up its back to screaming until I pick her up. 

That is an awesome find kealz! I really hope it works. 

I had an awesome dinner out with Allen then we took Landon to the park to play. I think we are slowly getting into a routine.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Well... today has been a long day!

Peter may have passed his birth weight, but he has been awake ALL DAY! He won't sleep for more than a few minutes at a time. Even being held and walked around the apartment he won't sleep. DH can't get him to settle either!! It's bedtime in an hour or so and he's still fussing and screaming... I feel like we're also in for a LONG night tonight. :wacko:


----------



## Steph82

Oh man Sarah, I would have killed Simon :haha:... In all fairness, he probably figured that he would appreciate not being left in a dirty diaper... And it's not his nipples that suffer from constant use :wacko:. Hopefully she went back to sleep after being nice and clean! On a positive note, I wish Grayson would sleep-poo. He spends a great deal of effort working it out. Usually while I am feeding him (cue violent sucking and pulling... Ouch).

Oh and as for shoving boob at LO when crying... It takes everything in my power to NOT grab the baby when he's fussing with someone else! :rofl: I sear, it calms me down more then him :haha:
I am having anxiety about being at work next week and not being able to feed him lol

Kealz, I bought the "fancy" swing at like 24 weeks and thought it would be awesome... The first time I put him in it... He hated it! :dohh:... Rob was ready to sell it on eBay (while it was still new)... Thank god we didn't, because its now paying for itself! :thumbup:. But like you said, some babies hate them... So of you spend a lot of money, and LO hates it, you would be/should be pissed.

Mommabrown, yay for a nice family dinner! Your brave... I won't dare to go to a restaurant yet!

Candy, the app is Wonder Weeks. Sarah recommended it and it is awesome. Happy to hear that you figured out the sling and that Benson likes it :thumbup:
I wish Grayson would decide to like one of the two I have... So far.. No luck

ReadytoMum, awake all day = sleep all night??? I sure hope so!

I think I will need to baby oil my kids head as well. He looks all scaby :haha:. It doesn't help that the poor hold has started loosing his hair... In patches :rofl:. Right now he has a mullet! The base of his head has longish hair... Then a strip on no hair... And patches for the rest. :wacko:. Poor thing. He did not have nearly enough hair to lose it lol. But I will be excited to see what color it comes back in?!? I'm hoping he gets his dads dark curls.

One of my best friends stopped by after work today. She was there during delivery and makes sure to see him at least once a week. It was sweet because he was falling asleep on her chest... Well half asleep, he realized that he was close to breasts of some sort, and started bobbing his head on her collarbone (in hopes of finding a nipple :haha:). I could help but laugh at her. 

LittleSpy, I worry enough about Rob being too ruff around the baby... This is followed by the worry about the dog (who now officially weighs less then the baby)... I can't imagine having a ruff toddler in the mix :wacko:
Yay for Vi nursing like a champ btw!


----------



## kealz194

Well it's currently 3.30am here and I've not been able to get more than an hour at a time to sleep, and I've lost track of how many times I've fed him!!!! im so tired, and James peed all over my bed grrrrrrrrrrrrrr and I can't wake Stephen up to help me (very deep sleeper, like if someone broke into our house it would be me going to defend the house with a bat) change the duvet... Luckily it's at the and of the bed!!! 
Also new rule!!! I don't want anyone text messaging me after 10pm lol!!! Fv gives me silent notifications, as well as emails, but normally no body contacts me so late, tonight Stephens sister messages me at 10.20, luckily James didn't hear it but Paige did and started moaning. Then my friend messages me at nearly 11 saying r u awake? She I replies no. And the kids are sleeping!!! So instead of getting the hint she MSG back saying ok I'll call you tomorrow! Then his mum MSG me 3 times with in 3 minutes, just before midnight safe to say that woke James up!!!! So I was seriously pissed off big time!!!!!!!! Argggggghhhhhhh! 
Little spy sorry you are also having a bad time with. Troublesome toddler. We too are trying to transition her into her own bed, it's not happening! Although bedtime is bedtime for her and she sleeps pretty much straight as her head hits the pillow and stays that way till morning. It's during the day I suffer with her...
And so glad vi is gaining weight so well!!! Makes you feel so good knowing your doing that for her! I too had a difficult time bf Paige so the fct James is doing so well makes me so so happy! Question; how long are all you mummy's going to breast feed for?
Candy so glad that you babasling is working for you now! That's a weight off!!!
Yeah mum knows now! She cried loads hen he told her, then shock kicked in when he said nits twins and she started laughing hysterically lol! She is not al all happy but what's done is done and there is no going back now! 
Ready to mum joining the fussy / demon child club as well are you! Welcome! And for joking with us today you get a free goody bag of no sleep, grey hair, and desperation to get one 10 minskof you time to go to the toilet lol!!! Cxxx


----------



## kealz194

Lol steph at Grayson loosing hair! It's cruel that they don't have much to begin with, let alone loosin more! James has also lost some... He looks like a greasy old man haha his hair line on top is receding!!! And I don't bath him everyday as it dried out his skin so every other day, his hair gets greasy quickly for some reason and he looks awful lol!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg kealz is it actually twins??!!! Your poor mother! x

Steph I downloaded the app it is rather interesting. I don`t like the thunder clouds haha. Funny story about your friend! My mum has huge boobies and I look like her a lot so Bensonngets confused and tries to launch himself sideways on her boob when she holds him hahahahaha! 

its 5am here. Bens just had his milk and Aaron has just left for work and I cant get back to sleep. We have court coming up again soon and he has them in the contact center the week before during half term. I found out yesterday hes asked for the contact to be supervised and notes to be taken for court. Last time they did that the lady completely bum licked him and wrote how Connie hid from me and didnt want to come home with me. She contradicted herself too saying they had a good bond with their dad then said they call him by his name instead of dad... I hope she isnt supervising him again this time. I know he is going to be wonder dad when he gets in there.. anyone can be on their best behavior for a few hours for the sake of a shining report for court! He didnt even turn up at Easter! The solicitor thinks hes going to get unsupervised contact out of the contact center and if he does it would make me coming back here with them for nothing. I might as well have stayed in Norway being abused having more of his children and them all growing up being abused too. I sold everything I had to move away from him so they woukd be safe and hes going to get them anyway :-/ I dont know if theres any reason to fight it anymore. Urgh its the last thing I need right now really! x
sorry for the rant. x


----------



## doggylover

Candy :hugs: of course you have to keep fighting to get only supervised contact. You know that you do, last night was just a blip, and you have to stay strong to beat this guy. Plus, if you'd stayed in Norway you wouldn't have little Benson. :hugs:

So cruel that all your baldy babies are losin more hair...my hairy fool hasn't lost any! Kealz Izzys hair gets greasy too, which is why we bath her every other day!

Last night it was like having a brand new baby - feeding every 1-2hrs. Greedy monkey. But it wasnt toooo awful :wacko:

How are the other demons doing today?!


----------



## kealz194

Yeah candy twins!!! Sod's law really isn't it lol! That awful about the contact centre!how can they judge the safety and welfare of your kids in the hands of someone when they only witness him for a few hours with them! That's disgusting! Kids of their age are not gonna care about much apart from new toys in a new place, and he could easily act the part of doting daddy! Makes me die! Yet if your kid turns up to school with a bruise your obviously abusing your child! How messed up is this system!!!! 
Dl glad it wasn't too awful! After his 3am feed he wasn't too bad! The other demon on the other hand was up at the crack of dawn so I put the tv I. In her room and tried to get a bit more sleep.... She was not having it! Pulling my hair, jumping all over me... So in still tired with attractive black bags under my eyes lol!but James seems a lot more mellow today! He hates tummy time with a passion though! Soon as I try to give him tummy time he screams bloody murder!!!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I agree with Sarah... Of course you keep going, it's what you do!! And you will win in the end! 
Kealz and Sarah, I think the greasy hair is from all the touching :haha:. Grayson gets it too and I realized... I'm constantly touching his little head 

Gosh Kealz, Paige is just not ready to let you rest! Hopefully you will get a couple of naps during the day. Surely, she has to sleep sometime ?!?

AFM, Grayson has been up since 4.30 this morning :wacko:. I put him next to me in bed, hoping he would go back to sleep... Nope... He's been kicking me since lol. Once he crashed, I think I will lay back down with him


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Candy don't give up on what you have worked so hard to do for your kids. I know how hard it is sometimes but it took lots of strength and courage to leave his sorry ass, keep up with that sameb strength and courage and you will win again!!!!! 


Emmaleigh isn't losing hair either. I bath her every other day to as I had read it is better on their skin as to bath everyday. 

Steph Emme has just wanted to cuddle with me all morning. Allen was getting up for work and I laid her down to use the restroom before he left and she started crying so hard. He picked her up and she still wasn't happy until I got out of the bathroom and held her she stopped crying and put her little hand on my face and went back to sleep.


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you ladies! I am so sorry for sounding off about my problems! You know how it is late at night though when all the things spin round in your head. It's just so difficult that people who don't know me or my children are ultimately going to decide what happens with them. I spoke to my solicitor today and feel a bit better, since he didn't come for Easter he damaged his case a lot! Hopefully that shows the judge and cafcass somethingxx

That Wonder Weeks app is amazing!! It's so spot on! Benson is currently beginning his first leap and all the things they have written are so true to his behavior. 

Kealz! I cannot believe it's twins!! Definitely sod's law!! Sorry to hear Paige is being a little terror at the moment, Once you have more than one child you find yourself saying often.. ''if it's not one it's the other!'' .. it's almost like they are a tag team! lol xx

Ben's hair isn't rubbing off yet it has got thicker though and a bit darker.. I wondered why his hair lost it's gorgeous shampoo smell so quickly.. then I caught Aaron sucking his hair while Ben was sleeping on him last night!! OMG.. I don't know what that man is thinking sometimes lol 

I hope your LO's sleep better tonight so you can get some rest xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Well Af has started so I took my first BCP ever in the last 7 years. This should be interesting....


----------



## ukgirl23

omg mommabrown you have AF already??!! I'm waiting for mine so I can have the depo shot .. I think that is what it's called x


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> then I caught Aaron sucking his hair while Ben was sleeping on him last night!!

:huh: what the heck?!?! That is so so weird!!!

Mommabrown :kiss: at Emmaleigh falling asleep with her hand on your face! She just loves her momma so much! But I bet you wish it was a LITTLE less so you could pee without her squealing!

I'm not sure when to expect my af. I've always been very irregular, and I've heard that bf can delay it coming back, is that true experienced mums? If so I don't imagine I'll get mine for a loooong while yet. But then it might surprise me and arrive super early, like the time I had an actual 28 day cycle and was baffled! I maybe only get 9/10 af a year, sometimes fewer, so t will be interesting...


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah I do. I had a week and a half of none then Af arrived. I am on Lo Loestra Fe dunno anything about it. I had the depo shot before I got pregnant with Laurynn it is ok.

Dl she has just wanted Momma all morning!! Bf does stop it from coming back. My sister didn't get hers until my niece started eating whole foods and bf less. So counting pregnancy she didn't have Af for 18 months or so.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: Sorry to hear that you're stressing out about court/visit center coming up. I know it must be really hard for you to manage, especially with a newborn in the mix now! But you're an amazing mama for fighting so hard for what's best for your kids. 

kealz: I hope Paige settles down ASAP for you!! Poor mama. That's crazy that your brother's gf is having twins... I'm not surprised your mom wasn't very impressed, it's a pretty crappy situation from the sounds of it!

Re: hair loss-- Peter hasn't really lost any hair either, although he doesn't have a whole lot to begin with. I think it's started to come in a little thicker at the back, but it's still pretty sparse up top. He has daddy's hair line. :haha:

Afm, once Peter finally crashed last night we had a good sleeping night. I was getting so frustrated that I gave him a formula top up-even though we don't have to anymore-because I thought maybe he was just hungry since he's used to feeling so much fuller. It did help settle him down a bit, but in hindsight I think he was so awake yesterday because I had quite a bit of caffiene which I didn't realize. So today I'll definitely be making sure to avoid it in hopes of having a totally formula free day!


----------



## ukgirl23

in my experience with Connie I didn't get AF until she was about 6 months but with Lucas I was still exclusively BFing at about 3-4 months when AF came.. AF changed my milk and made him very gassy and it changed the taste and he refused to nurse during my AF so I had to stop. I get ringlets in my hair when AF is due and I have them now so I'm hoping it's not coming yet! 


I know DL he is super strange!! lol!! I told him off for it because I love the smell of Bennys hair after a bath, it's my drug of choice! That and the smell of my clean washing


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: @ Aaron sucking Bensons hair . That is awesome!!

Mommabrown, that is so sweet about Em falling asleep with her hand on your face. 

As for AF... I had some pink discharge for a few days (after bleeding had completely stopped at 2 weeks pp). It has stopped since. Not sure if that was AF related :shrug:. I did notice a decrease in milk supply and Grayson had his fussy days and less diapers... I'm thinking that maybe thats why he acted the way he did :shrug:. I have no clue but everything is back to normal now. 
I will be getting Mirena at my 3 month check up.

So this is day 2 of Grayson falling asleep in his swing after eating :thumbup:. Now I have this urge to go pick him up because I want attention :haha:. I wont!!! but I feel replaced by the swing lol

In preparation for work, I replaced one of my morning feedings with a bottle (freshly expressed this morning). I had 4oz in one bottle and 2 oz in another. He was a champ!! :thumbup: Ate his 4 oz... took a 20 min break... then wanted more and finished another 1.5oz before passing out! Bottle trial run was a success :thumbup:. I read that I need to continue feeding him with a bottle for one of the two feeding that I will miss starting next week... that way its not a total shock to him, not to get boob for 6 hours.

Oh and Candy... don't EVER feel bad about venting here!!!!! :growlmad: That is what we are here for!!! I like, that we have such a nice group of ladies to come to for advice (baby advice or not).


----------



## doggylover

Haha steph, when Grayson's swing can start breast feeding him,then it's time to feel replaced! Until then, you've definitely got the edge!!

I've heard that af returning can change your milk and means some people have to finish bf. I really hope it isn't true for me. I've decided I am not going to get any contraceptives that use hormones (or whatever they use!) either (the coil, the pill etc) as I don't want to run the risk of any of them interfering with my milk. I know they probably wouldn't, and my dr will tell me that, but I'm paranoid for some reason :blush:

Also forgot to say earlier littlespy :thumbup: and :happydance: for still ebf! You're doing it! After all the worry, it's going great for you and Vi! Congrats!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah your right :thumbup:! No boobs growing out of the swing yet... thank god lol!
I asked my doctor about the hormones as well (mostly because I dont want to take hormones again, if I can help it)... the reason I chose Mirena, is because it has minimal hormones that arent even strong enough to stop ovulation! The regular coil (without hormones) can make AF even stronger for a while :wacko:.. no thank you! Mirena only gives off a small amount of hormones just right around cervix and uterus. It seemed like the best choice for me :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

The coil was my first choice for after birth protection but I heard so many horror stories it completely put me off... I might ask about it at the 6 week check next week. 

I know Steph! he's a right weirdo!! I had been wondering for ages why his shampoo smell wasn't lasting more than a few hours! I thought his hair was a bit wet the other day too! lol nutter!! 

Lucas had some mean farts when I fed him during AF then he just stopped, He spat up loads too.. I lost a lot of my supply during AF and even after AF when supply come back up he wouldn't nurse. It wasn't fun when we switched to formula too because it constipated him and they only have 1 brand in Norway :/ so I had to mix malt extract into his milk to make him go. It sucked.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my dear god...Emmaleigh just shit all up her back...literally I think evrything in her body has now covered her back and her onsie she was in....took me 20 minutes to clean her up then to the tub she went!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> Oh my dear god...Emmaleigh just shit all up her back...literally I think evrything in her body has now covered her back and her onsie she was in....took me 20 minutes to clean her up then to the tub she went!

I feel for you!

I had my first projectile poo the other day and it was a nightmare! I wasn't even at home and I was by myself which made is soooo much worse! I was out at the Science Center in one of the baby care rooms. There were no paper towels in there (all hand dryers!) and he managed to shit all over the change table, all over the counter, all over the clean diaper I had out, as well as all over his sweater and pants that were sitting on the counter and his diaper bag as well. I had to use up ALL my wipes trying to clean up the place and all his stuff, and then we had no more diapers left either and pooey clothes and a diaper bag to deal with. :wacko: Needles to say I am MUCH MORE prepared with what's in my diaper bag now in case this ever happens again. :dohh:


----------



## kealz194

I stopped bf Paige at 6months and af didn't show till she was 8 months old! I'm praying its the same this time as I'm hoping to bf a bit longer with James. 
Oh yes momma brown I have not experienced the up the back poops yet but I remember only too well with Paige what it was like! The first ever one she did and I was alone in the house, she was covered, I was covered, everything was covered. Ended up getting into the bath and showering us both off (me in clothes lol) 
As for birth control, I never used anything after Paige apart from condoms and will do the same again. Until breast feeding is over with anyway then I will figure out my next move on that front. Breast feeding is a contraceptive as well. I wouldn't 100% rely on it but yeah. 
Paige has been far more behaved this afternoon/evening an James was an angel! Then he screamed bloody murder! Did a massive poo that sounded like mount Vesuvius was erupting, and was a super happy baby fryer! So he obviously just needed to poop bless him!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Readtomum...I don't even have words to say! I don't even know where they store al this massive amounts of poop at!!! It's like Holy Shit (pun intended) !!! 

Kealz so glad Paige is behaving! And James is all better after his massive poop too!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh my goodness yes when you have had kids before you dont dare leave the house without atleast 5 spare nappies and an extra full set of clothing lol.

luckily for me no poo explosions here yet! My other two kids did it a few times but so far so good with Benny! 

I downloaded the baby center baby progess app today since I had the pregnancy one and loved it but todays advice was a bit...strange... this is copied from the app..
The sex life of a new parent: At your six-week checkup, when your ob-gyn asks you what you're planning to use for birth control, look him or her right in the eye and laugh.
needless to say Im not really on board with that! lol 
seriously? what is that?


----------



## kealz194

Lol I have that app too lol!!!!! I read that and thought well I'm not doing that she will think I've gone mental!!! 

Oh momma brown, for to say how cute is emmaleigh putting her adorable little hand on your face!!! Just precious!!!


----------



## Steph82

Is the app referring to the fact that you have no time or energy for a sex life?? My doctor actually told me, to go ahead and just use the no-sex excuse for the next year. Lol. I told her, that would not be needed, since I actually WANT to have sex lol. 

:rofl: at all the poopsplosions! I have had my share already


----------



## LittleSpy

Hormonal birth control - despite what your doctors say, some (many?) women do have a drastic decrease in their milk supply on it. If you decide to use it, please be emotionally prepared for that possibility. :flower: And know that you can continue bfing while supplementing if that were to happen. :) Absolutely true that many (most?) women have no issues on it but there are too many women in my low supply support group heartbroken over it because their docs said it woyld be fine and it wasn't. So, there're my obligatory words of caution. :winkwink:

I went with the mini pill after Maisie and while I don't think it affedcted my supply (though I don't know because I was still establishing it at that point after such a bad start), it made totally nuts. My "severe ppd" miraculously cleared right up within weeks after I stopped taking the pill. Condoms and nfp for us until bfing is done, or at least until baby is eating solids well, if I decide on extended bfing past a year. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh geez Emmaleigh has offically scared the living hell out of me and Allen. She had another night of screaming and crying and he and I were passing her back and fourth trying to calm her down. Well I passed her off to Allen because I had enough and felt that any minute I was going to pull my hair out. She went from screaming to not breathing! Honestly 7 years is along time to not have an infant and we are like first time parents all over again. We didn't know what to do....so I grab her and flip her over on her belly while he is patting her back trying to get her to breathing again. She finally does he is crying and scared I am shaken up and she is as calm as can be. Wth! So we put her in bed with us and we both kept waking up all night to see if she was breathing. Well she is fine and Dandy this morning but Allen and I are tried and still left wondering what the hell happened! So we are off to the dr this afternoon.


----------



## kirstabelle

Omg mommabrown how terrifying. I am glad she seems okay now and hope doc says all is fine too. Sorry that happened to you. 

I was thinking of going with mirena as well. My mw said it is local hormones that affect only the uterus rather than systemic like the pill. I wonder if that is okay with milk supply?

Oh steph the help is not working out well at all. Annelise screamed every time I left her with her to try to nap. She is a baby who likes a lot of movement to settle her. I usually bounce in the exercise ball with her or tromp up and down the hallway with her and this lady just sits on the couch with her. She also says things that annoy me like that she must have colic etc. Anna actually doesn't cry much only when specific things happen like she wakes up hungry or you put her in her car seat etc. she does not have colic. And she is always trying to imply that giving her formula would fix everything. How would giving my ebf baby formula make her not want to be held all the time?! Anyway she is coming for a short time today to see if it goes better, but I just think its a fail.

Glad ur sling is working now candy!


----------



## doggylover

Whoa kirstabelle that woman doesn't sound like much 'help' at all then. I HATE HATE HATE when people put crying down to colic/wind. My in laws did it all weekend. Nope, sorry, sometimes my baby just cries for no real reason, because she has no other way to communicate what she's thinking, it doesn't mean she's sick!!
Sounds like not a compatible match at all, I'm so sorry to hear that.

Mommabrown, holy crap, must have been SO scary. Is Emmaleigh ok now? How about you and Allen?!

Just had a 'poo-nami' of my own. Luckily, cloth nappies are AMAZING at containing them, so it's never out of that and on her clothes. Well, it did get on her clothes but that's because I managed to dunk the end of her vest into it somehow. I say somehow, considering when I undid the nappy it ran out and down her leg that's not a difficult 'somehow' at all!
I have spare clothes in my change bag at all times. When she was in disposables we had one of these poo up the back numbers and I learnt from then that spare clothes (whole outfit) are needed and don't forget to replace it when it gets used!! 
She is so funny when she's doing a massive poo, because she stops whatever she's doing (just now it was feeding) and scrunches up, and grunts then...explosion in the butt! Then she does it over and over until its all out.

We're hoping to go to a big agricultural show tomorrow with my dad and nephew. Hoping the weather stays nice as my nephew will LOVE it, and it'll be great to do a family outing with Isabelle! Also so glad to have a big excuse to use the sling all day, as its no place for her pram!


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, Sarah is right... What an aweful match for a help!! I get super annoyed when people start pushing formula, when you have told them that you are EBF. Smh
I hope today went better with her!

Sarah, Grayson is the same way when pooping... Just a little more dramatic! He squirms and scrunches until he gets it all out. Then he gets super frustrated that it so much work and takes it out on my nipple :shock:

I'm not sure if I have acquired a new skill or just been lucky, but I have not been shat on in at least 2 weeks :happydance: (of course this will be the cue to have a massive explosion today :dohh:)

I went out to the baby store today and when I got home, I realized that my left boob had been leaking. My bra is soaked and both of my shirts :dohh:. First time ever of this happening lol. I just walked Around with leak spots on my clothes :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

kirstabelle - You already know better, but Maisie was mostly formula fed and would scream nonstop for 6-7 hours at a time. While we were holding her and walking or bouncing around or rocking or trying the billion other things we tried to help. I don't think she was colicky, either. Just spirited. Vi will cry if left alone but is easily comforted while being held... by me and only me. Turns out different babies are different and just because you've been around or raised other babies doesn't mean you're an expert on every baby. Who would've guessed? :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy I love the phrase 'spirited', you make it sound like it was all joyful! I'm sure it felt anything but at the time!

Steph, I forgot to put breast pads on this morning so when I fed Isabelle off one side, I didn't notice the other side leaking through my bra, through my shirt and onto her onesie!! Luckily I was at home and able to change!!
Damn leaky breasts...

Ok, I am about to have another rant about my husband...
We usually take Isabelle out with the dogs in her pram so she has a nice sleep before we start bedtime. She is usually awake again by 7.30 and ready for bedtime routine. Well tonight she slept longer, and Simon insisted we wake her up. Since I still feel like everyone must know better than me about looking after a baby (FTM syndrome?!) I let him.
Idiot.
She screamed, and had NO bedtime routine. 

What's worse is tonight was the trial run of her having her expressed milk in a bottle and Simon settling her for bed, so she is prepared for Friday when I'm not here to jump in in case of emergency. So of course she is up there screaming, as she usually comfort sucks to sleep. So I am downstairs, a wreck, wanting to go and thrust my boob into her mouth to a) shut her the heck up and b) make her happy (and make me happy too!)

Does anyone else feel like nobody can settle LO as well as they can? Poor Simon must be despairing of me, as I insist I get her anytime I think she is too upset so I can smack her in the face with my boobs and make her eat!!!


----------



## doggylover

Obviously I am not enjoying Isabelle's screams but the phrase "I TOLD YOU SO" springs to mind as Simon struggles upstairs with her.

Well he did insist on waking her...


----------



## dan-o

Wow momma, that sounds horribly scarey, I hope LO is ok :hugs:

Steph, you must have got off lightly until now! Mine leak ALL the time lol!! I only have to think about Vin (or Sid funnily enough) and my milk lets down lol!! 

DL sounds like quite a traumatic night lol!! I've just resigned myself to the fact that no one else can settle LO except me (as I am the only one with boobs!) but if it anything like the first time round this phase is relatively short and daddy becomes much more interesting than boobs/mummy before you know it! 

Kirstabelle, your hired help sounds stressful!! Have you tried bfing while lying down instead? If my toddler is having a nap and I'm really tired, I'll bring LO upstairs and feed him lying down for a have a little snooze while he feeds/comfort sucks. Don't get to do it often tho!


----------



## dan-o

We braved toddler group today and it went really well! I made sure Vin was fed up to the eyeballs, clean nappy on and put him in the ergo right before we left... and he slept for the entire time (admittedly I did spend the whole session jiggling and swaying to keep him asleep lol) Sidney was on his best behaviour too! Marvellous! 

I pushed it a bit too far by going out for an evening walk with the boys before tidying up tonight tho. I used up all Vins 'awake but not feeding time' on the walk (I normally spend this time clearing up after dinner) so he was having none of sitting in his chair when we got back, he was just shouting for boobies and the racket was winding up Sidney who i'd just put to bed! I ended up having to abandon the mess downstairs and just let Vin do his usual cluster feed thing! Hubby came home from work at 9.30 and did the kitchen for me, bless him! :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, your description of daily routines always has me in tears :rofl:.. Thrusting boobs... Boob in the face!!! Awesome!! :thumbup:
I'm the same as you... Constantly hovering around Rob, when he has Grayson (just in case rob or Grayson decided that its boob time... For Grayson that is :haha:).
Btw, LOVE the fb pic of Simon and Isabelle in their onesies!!! :rofl:

DanO, I guess I have been lucky :shrug:. I was wondering why I even bothered to buy the pads... Now I know :dohh:!
I thought I had the only child, that only tolerated minimal inactive awake time. Good to hear, that Vin is the same. I really wish, Grayson would like one of his slings... He is well over 11 lbs now and starting to get really heavy after the first hour of carrying!


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry DL I didn't mean to "thank" you for your terrible bedtime - stupid phone! Glad you had an opportunity to think "told you so" at least. You definitely know your LO better than everyone else. The nanny woman tried to insist that annelise "needed" a pacifier even when I said she hated them. After she tried it she had to admit to me that the paci did on fact make her scream more. Like little soy said no amount of experience with any baby can make you an expert on all babies. I assume that's why the saying "mother knows best" hot started because we do lol. 

Dan o if not for side lying nursing I would get no sleep at all. Since she won't be put down at all we cosleep and by side lying nursing her down she will do 2-3 hr stretches all night without much crying. If not for that I would be a total wreck with all the holding all day and barely being able to go anywhere. 

On Monday we went back to the pediatrician and annelise has finally hit 7lbs and is gaining the proper amount per day now. Which is great of course but getting to and from the docs she screamed so hard in her car seat that she burst a blood vessel in her eye!! When I say she hates being put down I'm not exaggerating. I feel like once we get over this phase things will be so much better. I am so hoping it doesn't last all the way until 3 months!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> So I am downstairs, a wreck, wanting to go and thrust my boob into her mouth to a) shut her the heck up and b) make her happy (and make me happy too!)
> 
> Does anyone else feel like nobody can settle LO as well as they can? Poor Simon must be despairing of me, as I insist I get her anytime I think she is too upset so I can smack her in the face with my boobs and make her eat!!!

I literally burst out laughing when I read this. :haha: I feel like I shove my boob into Peter's mouth to stop the fussing/screaming all the time! lol The poor kid gets boob whether he wants it or not. 



dan-o said:


> Steph, you must have got off lightly until now! Mine leak ALL the time lol!! I only have to think about Vin (or Sid funnily enough) and my milk lets down lol!!

I'm incredibly leakey.... I don't like having to wear a bra if I'm just around home for the day because I find even the nursing bras squish my nipples in which makes them sore... but I'm super leakey so it also means I go through several shirts a day and have to put a tissue under the boob Peter is not feeding on or I drip all over him and soak his onsie. :dohh: 



Steph82 said:


> I thought I had the only child, that only tolerated minimal inactive awake time. Good to hear, that Vin is the same. I really wish, Grayson would like one of his slings... He is well over 11 lbs now and starting to get really heavy after the first hour of carrying!

We've had mixed results with slings... Peter loves his moby wrap and goes to sleep pretty well instantly in it. The Infantino carrier though has been less successful. We've only really tried it twice, and both times were fail! Peter's head just bobs against my chest, so he thinks it's time to eat and starts to scream the house down when he doesn't get dinner. :dohh: I'm hoping to try it again soon though because it would be really convienent if he liked it. lol

Afm, last night was a TERRIBLE sleep night. Peter just wanted to feed all night long and wasn't interested in sleeping AT ALL. Despite mommy very badly wanting to sleep. Sigh. This morning till about 2pm was just more of the same. We went for a long walk this afternoon in the stroller though, so I'm hoping the fresh air will knock him out good tonight! Thankfully DH is home from work tomorrow, and I've already informed him that I am starting off the day with a nice long shower (I'm ashamed to admit how many days its been since I got a chance to shower...:blush:) and that if tonight is not a good sleeping night that he is taking Peter for a long walk tomorrow so I can sleep! I also got puked on today. Aren't babies great? :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Also, bit of an odd question, but when did everyone (if you have) stop bleeding after giving birth? I'm especially curious for those who also had sections. Is it longer, or shorter? I think mine is finally starting to stop and is (TMI) more discharge like now.


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum said:


> Also, bit of an odd question, but when did everyone (if you have) stop bleeding after giving birth? I'm especially curious for those who also had sections. Is it longer, or shorter? I think mine is finally starting to stop and is (TMI) more discharge like now.

I had a section and stopped spotting/bleeding at2 weeks pp :shrug:

Omg btw, yes, Grayson insists on feeding every time he gets anywhere near my chest area!!


----------



## kirstabelle

I had a section too and mine is pretty much gone now at 4 weeks pp and I have also started getting discharge stuff again too. 

I did a bit of searching around and found that some women's supply does drop after mirena so now I am rethinking it as it would be just my luck that I will be one of those women. Prob will just stick with condoms especially until we get to 6 months. Sigh.


----------



## kirstabelle

And my mw said it is usually shorter with a section as they clean a lot of the lining out as part of the procedure.


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies, just popping in to say "hi" and say I'm still around, lol. Just been flat out busy and havent had a chance to jump on here for awhile. Had Rileys second hearing test today and found he has fluid in his left ear and doesnt respond to soft sounds. Will be checked again in 6 weeks. Chelsea is doing fabulously and I can't believe she will be a month old on sat. Where's the time go? She has finally got herself into a routine and we are getting some sleep. Yay! She slept for a 5 hour stretch last night (thought this does not happen every night) I know I said last time I was on about her not pooping very much. When we saw the clinic nurse she said some bf babies go 7-10 days without going and looks like Chelsea is one of those. Though when she goes she goes!! lol. She had put on 400grams in 15 days which is excellent! Oh and she is smiling! Such a gorgeous gummy smile!! I have to go back and read all the posts (which ill probably do later when all the kids are in bed) hope everyone and their los are doing well though! will post again when I have caught up.xx

Also readytomum- I'm four weeks pp and still have slight bleeding every now and then. With all mine its lasted for almost 6 weeks.

Attched a photo of Chelsea and one of Riley on his birthday!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1424.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1407.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ukgirl23

hi everyone!! my internet was playing up again so forgive me while I try to catch up again lol xx

mommabrown that sounds so scary with Emmaleigh not breathing!! did you find out what happened? Benson sometimes gets so pissed off waiting for me when Im doing something that he screams so much he stops breathing.. a few times Ive had to rub his back and pat him to breathe.Its scary because he needed resus at birth and oxygen so Im always worried he wont start breathing again xx


I think your nanny needs to incorperate more of your way of doing things into her routine with Anna, kristabelle. She sounds like she is just trying to act like a know it all and push her views on you as a FTM. I dont like how she is pushing the bottle on you. Well done for sticking to your guns about ebf! 

I second Littlespy.. Lucas was bottle fed early on and he was terrible.. He cried every night for an hoir before he would settle down. xx

Doggylover.. YES!! I am the overbearing mum who cant sit in the same room watching someone else comfort Benny. I have to swoop in like an eagle and snatch him and shove a boob in his mouth. I was so frustrated the other day watching Aaron trying to settle him. 
I love Simons blog! I cant stop reading it. It is great! Also love the pic of them in their onsies together. Supercute and defo not child abuse LOL I have a bear pram suit for Ben which has paws a tail and ears on the hood and when he is in it he becomes my Benny Bear! haha. 

Dan-o you actually have awake time where he can sit down without you while you clean?? you are lucky!! my cleaning routine is now like a military operation. I have to either have Ben in the sling or carrier or run to do small jobs and get screamed at for a few minutes. 
I love baby groups but we havent been yet.. only to weigh and play but we didnt play lol. Ive met some good friends at play groups. 

speaking of pooslosions Ben hasnt had one yet but he poos constantly... Im talking every nappy is a poo nappy! He scrunches his face up like he is about to cry and then farts. We hear him trumping away when we are in bed and itnis so funny!! How does someone so tiny produce so much wind!!!??

readytomum did the walk in the stroller help at all? I had a few days with Ben where he just fed all the time. Maybe its a growth spurt thing? 

I love my sling but I dont like to have him in there long he seems really bunched up. I prefer my carrier. I checked and its not a hip dangler. 
I bled for a week then had brownish discharge which got slowly clearer for two weeks. I started bleeding again yesterday though. I think I over did things... again :( 

afm Im a bit sad. Our baby massage class was due to start today. Ive been excited about it for months! I booked it when I was still pregnant to get a place lol. Last night the lady who runs it called and said the whole course os cancelled due to illness so now we have to wait until next month :( 
Lucas played me yesterday. He told me he was sick when he wasnt so he could stay home and miss p.e!! I cant believe it! little shit! lol. Last time he said he was sick I sent him anyway and he puked all over some girl. 
Not much else happening here really. Lucas is five next week. I felt old with Connie turning 7 but my former baby boy is actually becoming a big kid so now I feel older lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

kirstyrich you have gorgeous children! I hope Rileys ear gets better soon xx


----------



## dan-o

Ukgirl, yes once he's fed right to the top, in a good mood and in a clean nappy he will quite often sit in his chair watching me, usually for 10 minutes or more. Sometimes he'll doze off too, especially if the radios on and something in the oven making the kitchen nice and warm! I would say he spends about 8 hours a day attatched to a boob though, maybe more, proper milk guzzler this one lol! 
Pmsl @ Lucas, the little monkey, he he!


----------



## doggylover

Glad I'm not the only crazy mumma forcing her child to eat everytime they so much as whimper! It makes me feel a million times better to know you lot are crazy too :rofl:

Kirsty: love those pics! Two gorgeous babas! That's not good news abou Riley not being able to hear certain sounds- is that something that will sort itself?

Readytomum sorry to hear about your ba night- I hope last night was better and you are feeling more refreshed. Just do what I do and feed Peter until he's so full he can do nothing BUT sleep!!

Kirstabelle; so true about the mother knows best phrase- so why do people still insist we are doing things wrongly?!

Afm: well I finally has to step in and feed Isabelle to sleep after half an hour of wailing last night! Simon was actually very upset as she settled in two mins for me and he was annoyed and upset that he couldn't get her to settle bless him. We had a fussy night after it all- max was 3hrs and min was 45minutes until she was in bed with us at 5.30! 

My best friend had her baby last night. They were worried that the baby wasn't putting on weight and was so small- under 6lbs they thought. My friend is tiny so we assumed baby was too- just shy of what Isabelle weighed in the end- well over 7lbs! I think that was the biggest shock to her!


----------



## lily28

Hey ladies! Sorry for not being around in bnb much but WOW babies are totally time consuming!

I just put Dennis down in his bouncy chair, we are on a marathon breastfeeding the last few days, he will be attached to the boob for 2-3 hours than fall asleep for awhile and then chomping like he is hungry again, it is a vicious circle!

I wanted to say hi to all, off for more booby time  He is hungry again!

oh yeah, 3 weeks old today!
 



Attached Files:







3wo.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## doggylover

Oh my word Lily that photo is GORGEOUS!!!! He is a wee pet!


----------



## ukgirl23

look at that smile!!! what a sweetheart!! xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awe really lovely pics ladies!

Yeah the nanny woman is gone. I just said we'd wait a few weeks and call her once this phase had passed. The birth doula I had does post-natal doula stuff too so we'll try that next week. At least I know I like her and her views are mor aligned with mine. All I need is someone to hold her while I get one nap and a shower, who knew it would be so hard! 

Just nursing after a 4 hr sleep stretch! Tonight she did 3.5 and then 4 hrs!! She is prob saving her energy to drive me nuts all day or something...


----------



## lily28

kirstabelle said:


> All I need is someone to hold her while I get one nap and *a shower*, who knew it would be so hard!
> 
> Just nursing after a 4 hr sleep stretch! Tonight she did 3.5 and then 4 hrs!! She is prob saving her energy to drive me nuts all day or something...

Best of luck finding someone to hold her for a while!

I REALLY need a shower today, but I guess I have to wait until dh gets back home :nope:

My little darling was sooo fussy last night, but he got tired at some point and quietly nursed at 11pm, 3am and 6am, so I got plenty of sleep. Then we woke up again at 7 and he is non stop sucking since lol!:dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Mine was fussy last night too, poor love was scrabbling, grunting and straining from about 2am onwards! I must file his nails today, can't cope with that again, I'm covered in scratches! 

Went out for an early walk on the beach with the boys this morning, then toddlers for Sidney on the way back. Vin was quite happy either bfing or napping in the ergo,while Sidney played, so we stayed until 12! Nap time for Sidney now hopefully, gives me a bit of one to one baby time! 

Lily have you tried putting him in the bouncy chair in the shower room with you? I find the white noise of the water soothes Vin and usually buys me just enough time to have a shower!


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Wonderful pics ladies. Absolutely gorgeous babies, all of them! :cloud9:


----------



## ukgirl23

I used to shower with Connie in the room when I was a single mum with her she loved the water noises :) x 

omg day of stress! we went and brought new outfits for the kids for the photo shoot on saturday. Primark is awfully busy! it's such a nightmare! 

Do you know what I was shocked twice by other parents this morning!! the first parent saw their child come up to my daughter on the way to school and just left their child to walk with mine, he didnt ask if I could walk her in, we were still outside the school when he fudged off, he didnt even say bye to her!! I could have been anyone I could have done anything he just left her with me without saying a single word!! So I made sure they got into class okay. 
Then on the way home this woman had her baby, maybe about 8-10 months old in the buggy with no shoes or socks on and it was freezing this morning and raining! fair enough if she come from close by but this lady took her LO to the bus stop so obviously they come from a way away!! Some people!!


----------



## lily28

dan-o said:


> Mine was fussy last night too, poor love was scrabbling, grunting and straining from about 2am onwards! I must file his nails today, can't cope with that again, I'm covered in scratches!
> 
> Went out for an early walk on the beach with the boys this morning, then toddlers for Sidney on the way back. Vin was quite happy either bfing or napping in the ergo,while Sidney played, so we stayed until 12! Nap time for Sidney now hopefully, gives me a bit of one to one baby time!
> 
> Lily have you tried putting him in the bouncy chair in the shower room with you? I find the white noise of the water soothes Vin and usually buys me just enough time to have a shower!

I can't find a baby friendly file, so I've become an expert at just cutting them w/ baby scissors. The edges are still scratchy though:shrug:

I put him in the bouncy yesterday and placed him in the bathroom, but as soon as I draw the shower curtain he started crying. I was popping my head out all the time to make sure he was ok..

I called my mom to come over and look at him while I showered. I will try to take a shower before dh leaves for work in the mornings.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls! Been very busy as back to work (sob!) this coming Monday so have been blitzing the house in preparation! Glad to hear everyone is doing well (or should I say 'surviving'?) and all our babes are now growing like little champs! And can I just say I've never seen so many gorgeous babies on one thread?!

Cannot believe I have a two year old and now a ten week old! Was just saying to DH last evening how I cannot even believe I'm back to work Monday and it's already been ten weeks. I am looking forward to being back but at the same time absolutely dreading leaving Scarlett and I think it all stems from still breastfeeding with her as with DS he was on formula when I went back. I am seriously having major anxiety over it! I am hoping to pump but it seems I never get a ton out (medela PIS) - even directly after I pump I can put her to the boob and she'll get loads out herself! I usually only feed her off one side overnight and in the AM the other is full and I usually get 3 oz from pumping that, but there is still plenty left to nurse her on that side. I am guessing I'll have to leave at least 12 oz a day with MIL to feed LO but I am scared I won't be able to pump that much throughout the day. BUT I've never pumped to replace a feed so far, I've only been pumping to build a stash so hopefully when she isn't nursing throughout the day I'll be able to get more out. For some reason I am absolutely dreading giving formula, which DS thrived on! I just can't get over it and it makes me sad. Damn you work! I know I'm going to have to leave a tin of formula with MIL just in case and I'm even anxious about having to go and buy it - I feel crazy! I have enough frozen for about 4 days of feeds so hopefully we can make it through the first week without using too much frozen stuff but it makes me feel a tiny bit better knowing it's there at least - it's running out of backup that scares me! Arghhhhhh!!!


----------



## kirstabelle

Aww Sweet Pea hope everything goes well with your pumping and going back to work. I can hardly believe Scarlett is 10 weeks either, seems like not so long ago we were all cooing over our first lil "April" baby :kiss:

AFM as if I didn't have enough issues I now also have a plugged duct :cry: Last night Anna did 3.5 hrs then 4 hrs and 4 hrs again between feeds so I got sleep but feel like since that is the equivalent of at least one feed missed that might be the reason I now have a plugged duct. Ugh, can't win!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls. Emmaleigh is fine they couldn't find a reason for her to stop breathing. I figure like Candy was saying she was crying so hard she just stopped breathing. Allen was scared and crying and I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off.
BCP have made me a hormonal mean bitch with headaches! 
Lily i have baby clippers and files from the First years. You may be able to look online and see if they sell them in a store close to you.

I feel so bad for all the ladies getting ready to go back to work. I couldn't imagine leaving Emmaleigh at all right now. 
I downloaded the wonder years app and apparently Emmaleigh is about to start going through her 2nd leap. That is good to know what to expect through it!


----------



## doggylover

Sweetpea :cry: back to work so soon is not fun at all. I know what you mean about pumping - I never get more than 2oz and that's a terrific day, but I'm not relying on it like you are. At least you know that ds is a happy healthy boy and if you do have to supplement at any point you should keep that in mind and know that dd will be just 100% perfect as well.

I also put Izzy in her bouncer in the bathroom while I shower. Again the white noise seems to soothe her, and she stares, transfixed at my naked body. Just kidding :haha: she stares transfixed at the water running down the shower door! I usually shower after we walk the dogs when she has been asleep for a while anyway, but lately as soon as the shower is off she demands to be fed, so I've had a lot of feeding her whilst still dripping wet days!!!


----------



## dan-o

Ha ha DL, I can sympathise with that. Our morning schedule consists of wake up (usually been feeding and dozing on and off since 2-3am) BF, make cofffee and juice/let dogs out, BF, shower, BF (while dripping water from shower everywhere) dry hair (as quickly as possible) BF, fix breakfast for DS1 (while BFing) wave goodbye to DH (while still BFing) :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Ahahaha... I have been trying so hard to not shove my boob into Grayson's mouth 100 times a day :haha:. I swear, that kid just looks at me and I start undressing :dohh:. Since I won't be able to do that starting Monday, I was trying to wean him (maybe more myself :rofl:)

Sweetpea, I'm back to work on Monday as well :cry:. We can be miserable together :hugs:. As for pumping: when I pump to replace a feeding (Medela freestyle double electric), I get much more (usually 5 oz in 10 min)... If I pump on the off side, I get no more then 2oz.
Don't worry to much, I'm sure you will be fine!!


----------



## kealz194

Well it's currently 3 am and in up with a very poorly Paige! She is being sick and it's horrible thy there is not much we can do! She just wants to sleep then all of a sudden she will start choking! So I'm sitting up in bed with her laying on me and a bowl next to us! Just hope James doesn't wake ip for a feed any time soon and that he doesn't get what ever she has! Trip to the docs in the morning!!! I'm hoping its just that dinner didn't sit too well with her... I usually shower of an evening anyway but if I do shower in the morn I take baby in with me, and Paige usually brings he chair in an sits with me lol! Sorry for one sided post xx


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover at Isabelle staring transfixed at you in the shower! 

Steph Ben only has to squeak and the booby is out haha

Kealz Poor Paige! I hope she is better soon its not easy having a sick toddler and a newborn! xxx

I also have a sick child and this one is not faking it I can tell! lol.. poor Connie is all sick looking.. coughing and sneezing and feeling sorry for herself :( next time when she decides to dance around in the rain on the way home from school.. singing Im dancing in the rain with no hat on.. the she might listen to me when I say.. put your hood up you nutter or you'll catch a cold!

Im glad Emmaleigh is okay Mommabrown! These babies and have barely got here and a few of them are causing trouble already!! lol


----------



## doggylover

Oh Kealz so sorry about poor Paige, I hope she starts to feel better soon (I also hope it wasnt your dinner that made her sick!)

Dan-o......so do you do a lot of bf then?! :rofl: Vinnie has you exactly where he wants you...with your boob in his mouth!

Candy, lol poor Connie learning the hard way! I hope she feels better soon.

Afm: now we have discussed I am a big fan of 'boobing' Isabelle when she even so much as blinks. But for some reason last night I was not. She slept 4 hrs to begin with, then was up every two. I just kept thinking "surely she should be sleeping better than this at this stage?" Maybe it's her 6 week growth spurt, maybe it's being in the first leap, I dunno. All I know is that I was not enjoying it so much last night. Then at 5am she started this grizzly business in her crib so I brought her into bed, fed her lying down and let her fall asleep. As soon as I lifted her back to the crib she started squealing, and we did this for another 1.5hrs as I kept telling her "you can't sleep in here whenever YOU fancy child! It's when I tell you you can!" :rofl: I must have been more tired than I realised!

And tonight is my first night out away from her. I've left her for an hour or two twice before, but tonight I'm off to a concert so will be about 5 hrs and Simon is in charge. Needless to say...I'm panicking.


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown said:


> Hey girls. Emmaleigh is fine they couldn't find a reason for her to stop breathing. I figure like Candy was saying she was crying so hard she just stopped breathing. Allen was scared and crying and I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off.
> BCP have made me a hormonal mean bitch with headaches!
> Lily i have baby clippers and files from the First years. You may be able to look online and see if they sell them in a store close to you.
> 
> I feel so bad for all the ladies getting ready to go back to work. I couldn't imagine leaving Emmaleigh at all right now.
> I downloaded the wonder years app and apparently Emmaleigh is about to start going through her 2nd leap. That is good to know what to expect through it!

glad baby girl is alright!:hugs:

I just got the wonder weeks book on kindle after your post. Just begun reading it. Dennis is crying more than usual, even on the boob, so I hope it helps...


----------



## kealz194

Aw candy hope Connie feels better too! 
Dl hope you have a lovely night!! Don't panic (easier said than done and Incan talk lol) but Simon will be fine! Isabelle will look after him no problem lol ;) just make sure you top her off with a massive feed before you leave and theoretically he should only have to give her 1feed till you get home! Just enjoy yourself x
Afm, what a very long night! Between Paige being sick and James wanting feeding im completely frazzled! Luckily my mil has come over to help just in case! But I've had to cancel my 6week check up and can't get another appointment till 4th June! I was going to take Paige to the doctors but she is so sick I don't think it's a good idea takin her out! It's like projectile! So I'm waiting for a doctor to call me back but I can bet my bottom dollar they will say its a bug or viral infection lists of sleep and liquid! She is passed out on the sofa at the moment and so is James so I'm just chilling out! Don't think I'll sleep till she is better now! There is something about having a poorly child that makes you wide awake even when your dead tired! Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh poor thing! Kealz I do hope Paige gets to feeling better. 

Lily it helped to understand a colic screaming and crying day to just her screaming and crying. Hope that little Vinnie don't give you to much trouble. 

Doggylover Emmaleigh sleeps better all cuddled in bed with me too. Allen says I spoil her because I hate hearing her just lay there and cry in her crib. 

Candy I laughed a little a Lucas trying to pull one over on you. Poor Connie. I do hope she gets to feeling better too and Benson doesn't get sick either.

Emmaleigh has been looking around more and when I put her on her tummy for tummy time she is rolling over on her back. Then from her back she will try to roll back over but can't so she makes it to her side. She is already a wiggle worm. We also took her out in her carrier a couple of time and she sleeps the whole time. So we have planned to go hiking next week after my 6week check up (to be sure Dr releases me to do extrenious exercise) and I am looking foward to it!


----------



## kristyrich

Doggylover- we aren't sure yet if Rileys hearing will sort itself out. We have to see the gp and then have his ears retested in about 6 weeks. Hopefully it will all be sorted soon xx


----------



## Steph82

Oh Kristy, keep us updated on Riley's ears! Fingers crossed that it will all resolve itself by the next check up


----------



## dan-o

Argh what a night! Vinny been on me since 12 with just a 1 hour break at 4pm, every time I take him off, he's quiet for about 2 minutes then starts screaming to go back on again!!! My poor nipples, I'm now officially referring to bfing as 'nipple torture' for the foreseeable future!! 
Sidney's up the walls as a result of the racket/lack of attention. Toddlers don't do well in the presence of a wailing baby I've found out! 

Evenings are such a nightmare at the mo! Hubby comes home after 10, just as the dust settling, probably just as well or he'd say deffo no more kids if he had to deal with this every night lol!!! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Ha, Dan-o. Here it's the wailing toddler upsetting the newborn most of the time. :haha: I'm mastering the art of getting Maisie to sleep in her toddler bed (kicking and screaming -- literally) while nursing Violet. We were cosleeping with Maisie but she's been a total brat (and obviously intentionally) while trying to get her to sleep for the last couple of weeks so it was time for that transition even though I was trying to put it off a couple more weeks until we move. I absolutely can NOT put Violet down from like 9pm until 2am, though, and sometimes earlier/later so bedtime (and sometimes dinnertime) is pretty interesting.

Doggylover -- I do end up letting Violet sleep wherever she wants. Usually it's both of us falling asleep nursing lying down. Her crib is sidecarred and she still almost never sleeps in it because she wants to be right next to me. And although I freak out about it every single time I wake up, I'm apparently too tired to prevent it. :shrug: I'm in full-on "whatever works" mode right now.

I feel for you ladies going back to work already. :nope:
And Violet has now mastered crying around the boob in her mouth. :haha: Last night was the first night she really wailed inconsolably for a while. Maybe 15-20 minutes of it. Nothing like Maisie did for hours every night, but it's so unsettling.


----------



## ukgirl23

hellows.. Im dying of sleep deprivation now too with tje rest of you! Benson has been crying for the past hour. He is usually amazing in the night so I am putting it down to being in the first leap and just giving him as much boobies as possible. 
Connie has a temperature now bless her and Ben is getting a bit sniffly.. today is our baby photo shoot I really hope she is feeling better today!


----------



## doggylover

Oh candy, I hope the photo shoot goes well.

Sorry to hear that babies are a-screamin' all over the place, the little brats :haha: I can say this as mine is currently asleep, praise The Lord.

So I went out last night, and returned to find Isabelle asleep in her crib, and Simon asleep on the sofa. Both still very much alive, phew!! 

Only problem is this stupid 3-4am fussy period she's started having. So she eats technically at 3, but fusses til 4, then is up again at 5 for another feed! And again at 6-6.30. I really wish she would drop that 5am feed as it would make a much more perfect routine :rofl: does she not understand this?!?!


----------



## liams_mom

Steph82 said:


> Sarah your right :thumbup:! No boobs growing out of the swing yet... thank god lol!
> I asked my doctor about the hormones as well (mostly because I dont want to take hormones again, if I can help it)... the reason I chose Mirena, is because it has minimal hormones that arent even strong enough to stop ovulation! The regular coil (without hormones) can make AF even stronger for a while :wacko:.. no thank you! Mirena only gives off a small amount of hormones just right around cervix and uterus. It seemed like the best choice for me :shrug:

Steph: I had Mirena put in after Liam was born and it was like a miracle for me! No AF, no mood swings, no pain, nothing. If I could guarantee that Mirena would work for everyone else like it worked for me I would tell all of you to run out and get it! Liam BF until he was 10 months and I expressed and mixed my BM with regular milk when he started using sip cups. They say "only through 6 months", but I'm a firm believer in letting them nurse until they say no. Just make sure it isn't just a hunger strike first :thumbup: At 10 months, Liam was too damn busy doing everything else to bother with my boobs :haha:

Everyone else: I've been super busy so I'm about 5 pages behind at the moment. Doing some afternoon reading while Greg has Liam out to get his hair cut and the littlest is having his afternoon sleep. I will do my best to be on the "same page" with you guys soon!


----------



## Mommabrown

Doggylover I am glad you had a good night out and that Simon was fully capable of taking care of Isabelle.

Candy I have ended up just putting Emme in bed with me. She doesn't wake up nearly as much being close to me. 


Steph I can't tell you what is good to use honestly.My sister in law has become infertile and has uterine thickening from using the Mirena but I do know people who used it and had no problems either. After Landon I had my tubes tied. And I have now been taken off of BC because I am too sensitive to the hormones. Now i have to wait for AF to end so i can get fitted for a diaphragm. 

Afm, my AF is super super heavy and I was worried until i called the Hospital and talked to a nurse about it. Apparently it is normal as long as I am not soaking through a heavy pad quickly or passing golf ball sized clots.


----------



## Steph82

Thank you for the input on Mirena! :thumbup: I spoke to the doctor about it yesterday at my appointment, an I feel confident that it will work for me. I am planning on BF up to at least 1 year (tht is what my doctor recommended as well). Hopefully Mirena will not mess with my supply!!

Sarah, glad to hear that your first outing went well and husband and baby survived!!! Who would have thought?!? Maybe Simon secretly let her nurse him :haha:

Rob and I had our firs outing today as well. We were gone for 7 hours, while my mom watched Grayson. Poor mom, Grayson refused to sleep and made her carry him all day. He drank a total of 14oz in the 7 hours :shock:. I had no clue he could (and must nurse) that much :shrug:. I pumped while we were out and when we got back, so I was able to replace the stock for the most part (dumped 4 oz that I had pumped after drinking). 
Poor baby passed out in the last 15min that my dad took over (mom had a hair appointment)! Poor mom feels like she did something wrong! I had to assure her, that he was just ready to fall asleep. 

LittleSpy and DanO, you ladies mentioned side feeding while in bed! This did not work for me at all in the beginning! I tried it again last night and OMG... I slept through the 4am feeding :haha:. Love it! 

Candy, can't wait to see those pictures! I'm sure they turned out amazing!!

Mommabrown, what a sweet picture of Em with her teddy :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph I'd be literally dead from exhaustion without feeding lying down, so glad it's working better for you now!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I co sleep with Benny mommabrown but last night he was just crying all night. 

This morning I went to get drezsed and noticed I had a tiny spot of toothpaste on my nipple on the right side Im wondering if it had gone in his mouth and upset his tummy. The fact the spot of toothpaste was still there was a very good sign that he hadnt had too much of it. He was fine after 10am.. he done a few huge poos and spat up loads of milk and seemed more relaxed and happy. Then he slept the day away waking for feeds. 

I feel so guilty about it though. I made double sure nothing was on them tonight and kept saying sorry to him.. 

steph I side feed Benny in bed and love it. It takes us a few tries to kept the latch right sometimes and I have to put a towel or maternity mat down under us but its good. Do you think the reason why Greyson nursed so much was because he missed you and in some weird why it was his way of feeling closer to you or to try and find you? bless him. It must have been nice to have a small break! I know we all love our babies dearly but sometimes you need to have time away. I have the new Dan Brown book I love him so much!! Ive read all his books.. Ive had it three days and Im only on chapter five! Feels like I only get to read a sentence at a time! lol xx

Afm.. Connie was feeling better this morning so we managed to get our pics done and they are absolutely stunning! I have a gorgeous one of Connie with her hand out trying to catch a fairy and Lucas with his little braces on his trousers and my favourite is Benny on his tummy in a dark blue cloth nappy with the first teddy me and Aaron brought him.. and dark blue and white stripey knitted giraffe named Geoffrey! Im so excited to get them but we have to wait a month for our prints :( which sucks but worth it. 
We went to soft play after and I took Ben in the ball pit he didnt find it exciting.. he just slept lol same for the mini train trip round the park. This baby requires a lot of excitement to be impressed.. I have noticed that he has a strange attraction to Mario though.. he keeps starring at a picture of him that the kids have in their room!! And he was a little too transfixed to the tv during Eurovision tonight! lol. 

Ive caught Connie`s cold but its not so bad at the moment and after my milk supply drolled riht down on friday I ate loads of porridge... now Im engorged but only on the left side... the right side is quite pitiful really.. so I had to hand express over the sink! fun.


----------



## Steph82

Oh boy Candy, what a busy day you had :wacko:
I'm sure Grayson partially ate so much because he was trying to get his comfort (nursing will normally put him to sleep). But he didn't throw up, so it must have been ok.
I would not dare to be out so much with baby... Mostly because I would be a mess if he decided to cry that day lol. Your pictures sound amazing!! Can't wait to see them :thumbup:

So, it seems that I have caught a cold. Am I going to make the baby sick?? I'm terrified to get him sick, but I can't not cuddle and kiss him :nope:.
What can we take while breastfeeding?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Steph - NO SUDAFED/PSUEDOFED! It can dry up your milk :( the Kellymom site has good med lists safe for breastfeeding :)


----------



## ukgirl23

awww no steph! Sorry youre not well xx 
Greyson will be fine if he gets it. Benny caught a cold from Lucas at a week old. He was just really snotty for a while. Dan-o's little man also had a cold at the same time. Babies get a lot of colds in theor first year while they build up immunity. If you have it chances that he will get it are high. I think you can take paracetamol but not decongestant or anti imflammatory medicines but Im not 100%. 

omg Benson has had endless smiles for me this morning and they are stunning!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Maybe Simon secretly let her nurse him :haha:

I would love to have come home and walked in on that :rofl:
Your poor mum, Grayson obviously had her exactly whee he wanted her!! And boy can that kid eat!!! 

I sometimes feed lying down, but have found that if I do, little madam gets too comfy in bed and then refuses to go back in her crib. So it's a toss up - do I get those extra few moments sleep and let her take over the bed, or feed sitting up (when I also sometimes sleep!) and stick her back in?! Who knew the difficult decisions being a mother would bring :haha:

Candy: I also have the new dan brown book and am also not making much headway through it! Simon bought it but I took it first as I normally read very quickly and he is very slow, but now he's getting annoyed because I would usually have it finished by now, but I'm barely half way! I can't wait to see the pics of your babies!! I love Lucas in his little braces, he is so handsome!

Afm: I went to meet my friends baby yesterday, she was just born on Wednesday and of course Isabelle looked ENORMOUS next to her!!! Luckily, izzy is much cuter than Lyla :rofl: although I'm sure lylas mummy would maybe disagree! But yes, I told the babies I am going to force them to be best friends forever. Isabelle looked creepy, and Lyla looked terrified :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Doggylover- I'm the same I read super fast so it's frustrating that I'm not even past chapter 5 yet lol. My friend has just had her little boy on saturday and I was look at him on Facebook and Benson looks like a monster compared to him! lol!! How do they grow so freaking fast??? We ahve to go buy Ben new clothes because I didn't realise but I had mostly brought first size stuff! Now I have to go get 0-3! x


----------



## kirstabelle

Lol DL I am glad I am not the only one who thinks my LO sometimes looks creepy! She pulls some weird faces!


----------



## Mommabrown

I have the only baby girl in my set of friends and everyone is already trying to arrange marriages for their sons to her! Bahaha I love seeing all of Emmaleigh's facial expressions. Her current one is a very distinctive go to hell look. 

Candy I only bought a few NB sizes as I thought I was going to have a mammoth sized baby and well she still wears them comfortably. But I bought lots of 0-3 3-6 and some 6-9 during the winter when they were all on sale. Now I need to stock up on winter clothes in 6-9 and 9-12 month sizes. I am a sucker for bargain shopping.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Isabelle does the creepiest faces. She is a little weirdo. Right now I am lying in bed an she is 'asleep' in her crib- she also breathes like a weirdo. I could make dirty phone calls using her heavy breathing!!!!

I actually was doing a 'stock take' of her clothes today. I put away all her neutral newborn things for my sil, and have all her 0-3 things in her drawers but needed to sort the rest of the gifts she got. I realised we had no 3-6 vests and hardly any sleep suits so when I returned some bit people had bought that weren't suitable I exchanged them for those. I also got her 3 cute little tops- those are the first clothes I've bought for her since she arrived! So the first girl things as we just bought all neutral baby stuff before. So I was weirdly pleased with myself! 

Sadly she did not enjoy our shopping trip and has been so grizzly all evening. Took 1.5hrs of feeding to get to to bed so I have just gone to bed too as she keeps waking up and I know we will have a bad night so want to grab any available sleep! That said as soon as I came up the brat shut her eyes herself and is doing her pervert heavy breathing happily beside me!! Damn child!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Aaron actually come running up to me this afternoon talking about how Ben had pulled the rock's eyebrow!! hahaha! And he does!! It's amazaballs! 

When we lived in Norway they only had 0-3 sizes, but they are done by a numbers scheme there, 52cm, is the same as 0-3 so when I went shopping here and saw ''52'' on the clothes I brought them! It wasn't until I got them out to put them on the last few days that they are tight on him so I looked at the label and saw ''upto 10lbs'' lol. 

I forgot to mention yesterday that we took Benson out to a resturant with us for the first time last night! We took Connie and Lucas for a birthday meal at Frankie and Bennys. I was all set for drama! My changing bag was bursting with nappies, spit up clothes toys ect.. He slept through the whole meal!! Only waking up at dessert for his dinner so we finished up quickly and I fed him in the car before driving home. He's such a good boy!! 

We are also back into our normal bedtime routine so I'm getting a good chunk of me time again, from 8pm onwards! I feel human! lol.. I get to read my book too :D 

Benson is going through his first leap at the moment too and he has been more aware lately, I got loads of smiles today it was awesome! :D


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: candy we did the same at church yesterday as last time we went Isabelle screamed and Simon spent the whole service outside with her. So loads of stuff including expressed milk in a bottle (I'm not brave enough to whip the puppies out in church yet!) but...she slept through the whole thing! They are evil these babies!
I LOVE frankie and bennys!

I'm going to a bf group for the first time today. I get so nervous meeting new people....


----------



## nimbec

Hello everyone :) So nice to read through your posts. So sorry ive been away so long, ive been so busy and absolutely knackered!! Harrison has now een diagnosed with lactose intollerance & reflux so he is on special milk and a milk thickener and OMG i have a different baby i'm sooooo happy he is no longer uncomfertable! It also means i should be able to keep upto date with you :) :) 

I'm going to read back some pages to catch up! see you in a bit!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Candy when Allen took us out for my Mother's Day Dinner I was worried too. She slept through the whole meal too and everyone was commenting on how quite she was for a 5 week old.

Doggylover good luck with the group I am sure you will meet some lovely ladies.

Nimbec sorry Harrison was having such a hard time but so happy you have the problem fixed and a nice happy baby back!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks mommabrown :) 

Doggylover goodluck with the group - hopefully you will meet some lovely people! I have been to a mum & baby group and also baby massage and found people particually welcoming and friendly. 

Haha the faces they pull are hilarious. Harrison pulls a brilliant scrunched up face when trying to poo - the sound effects are awsome too....no doubting what the little monkey is upto ;) 

I've also taken harrison out fro numerous meals and only once has it been a disaster....the place was boiling and very non baby friendly. was a buffet style place and basically it was so hot i had to strip him off, then he was hungry...followed by win and oh yes a gigantic poo - no facilities....happy days! But every other time he has been great...i just try and time it right. 

have any of you started a bed time routine yet? I tried bath, bottle, bed but he HATES a bath so it just unsettles him so have dropped that and have been ;azy again and let him stay downstairs with us until his feed about 11-12pm.....i think i should take him upto his own bed and rely on the monitor....what time does everyone aim for their lo's to be in bed by?


----------



## Mommabrown

Emmaleigh lovee her bath feed bedtime routine. I usually try to be in bed by 9 pm and she will sleep on a good night till around 2 am and then awake at 4 am and I will pull her in bed with me so I can get some extra shut eye. 


Oh her poop face is funny. She sticks her tounge out and makes a scrunchy face and grunts! 

So any of you other Ladies getting your girl's ears pierced? Allen and I have decided we are doing it while she is small and can't pull on her ears so after her 2 month shots we get to get them pierced.


----------



## doggylover

Nimbec we started izzys bedtime routine when she was 12 days. We aim to start around 7.30 if she has woken from her previous nap, and do nappy free time then a bath (only every other night) then feed and into bed. Depending on how long her feed takes she is in bed anywhere between 8.30 and 9. As I type I am listening to her via the monitor squeaking away. She's been unsettled today and apparently that is translating to tonight. 

She used to always feed to sleep at bedtime but hasn't the last week, so have been up and down to her more often, but she is starting to self settle more. Sometimes :haha:

The bf was nice. Izzy was weighed and is now 10pb 6oz (up from 7lb10 at birth) and it was nice to see some other people and have a little chat. A bit awkward as they all know one another pretty well, buy they were nice, and one girl was asking all about using cloth so at least I had plenty to say!

Mommabrown, we won't be getting izzys ears pierced yet. I wasn't allowed to get mine done until I was 13, and we'll probably do something similar for izzy. None of our schools let girls wear earrings during school, so until she is going out with friends more often there wouldn't be too much point.


----------



## Steph82

Nimbec, good to hear that you have diagnosed poor Harrisons problems and haven gotten your "happy" baby back! :thumbup: with him being lactose intolerant, I can imagine how miserable he must have felt.

I TRY to stick with a bedtime routine, but it is rather flexible. We also do bath time every other night, followed by feeding and then off to bed (once he is passed out that is lol). Usually I try to get him in the bath by 7.30, so he should be asleep by 9. It really all depends on his eating pattern that day. Im trying to get him on the 12, 3, 6, 9,12 schedule but its hit or miss.
I find that the 3-4 hours between feeds usually only happen during the night. Daytime are more like 2-3 hours :wacko:. I really feel like its a bad habit (rather then hunger), but don't have the heart to make him wait to eat :shrug:. Anyone have advice? Should I be stretching the times between feedings and therefor refusing him food for a while?


----------



## doggylover

Steph you could try distracting him and doing things to settle him for ten minutes, then feeding, so you stretch out the feeding by 10 mins every time, if that makes sense? Change his nappy etc just to distract him and fool him for a few minutes longer each time! 

If its any comfort, Isabelle is the same. At night she _can_ (doesn't mean she does...) go 5hrs without eating, but during the day it's maximum 3hrs. That said, we go the whole night without food but not the same during the day so maybe it's normal?

How was the first day back at work?


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, good call on stretching the Time. I did that yesterday for two of the feedings, but he doesn't seem to remember for the next time, that we had gone 10min longer :haha:. Silly baby won't bother to check the time. :rofl:
It's funny, because he can make the 3-4 hour stretch, if we are out and about and busy... Just not when we are home and I can (and do lol) easily shove a boob in his mouth.

First day back was actually rather nice! Adult interaction, lots of baby bragging and home by 1.15pm! :thumbup:
My boss has a baby boy due in 3 months, do he is more then accommodating. 

I really enjoyed my bf group and kinda wish I would have gone back to make some friends. :blush:. Will you be going again?


----------



## kirstabelle

You ladies with your schedules are so impressive. Me and my nightmare baby have no schedule. I am just happy to get through a day without going insane. 

Momma brown I wanted to get her ears pierced early and was vetoed by dh who would also like her to become nun or a lesbian so as to avoid her dating boys at all LOL


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey Ladies, I hope everyone had a good weekend! We had a long holiday weekend here, and we went to Windsor to visit my parents and for Peter to meet his great grandma. It was also sooo nice to have DH home for all three days! That's pretty much unheard of!

We had a bit of a scare with Peter though while we were gone. He was having some tummy troubles and when we called the medical help-line they recommended we take him to Emergency. Of course he was perfectly fine, but it was stressful having them recommend we go immediately. His tummy issues seem to have worked themselves out, so I think it might have been something I ate that bothered him? 

mommabrown: It's a tough call on the ears! They look super cute, but there's also something to be said for making it a special occasion that she can choose herself for a birthday or celebration reward etc. Thankfull that's not a decision we have to worry about this time!!

Steph: Peter's feeding is all over the map! Sometimes he'll sleep at night for only 2 hours at a time, and sometimes he'll sleep for 3 hours and on a very rare occasion 4. So for us night and daytime look very similar still. :wacko: There's no rest for the boob! I'm glad to hear that your first day back to work went well--that's great that your boss is willing to accomodate things for you.

ukgirl: Sorry to hear your household is feeling poorly again! You need to put those kids in a bubble! I hope everyone is feeling back to normal soon.

doggylover: Glad to hear that you enjoyed your group meetup!! I'm planning to head out for my first "mama meetup" on Wednesday. The local forum that I've mentioned before hosts several baby-mama event at various places around the city on different days of the week. So on Wednesday they have a Jazz coffee hour at a place quite close to me... so I figured we would go check it out. I'm not big into Jazz music, but I hope we'll meet some other mamas to chat with and enjoy a nice morning out of the house.


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies, first of yay dl for your night out and a sleeping bubba (and daddy) when returning home! Also well done for going to a mummy/baby group! Sometimes it can be intimidating! But it's so good for you to have that interaction and Isabelle too!
As for ear piercing; I'm not 100% how I feel about it! Stephen insisted we get Paige's done when she was s year and I was not sure. She would not wouldbtn let any1 near her ears so she can decide when she is older and I'm happy with that. But I myself had then done at 16 months!

Candy hope you and the family.get better.soon! That's the oonly thing about kids!!! Pick up all bugs and everything else.under the sun lol!

Reaffirming sorry peter had you worried. It.so.glad.he.is.ok and keeping you on.your toes lol!!!
Steph so glad your first.day back went.Well!!! Hope Grayson was a good boy.for.your mum lol!!!
Sorry if I've.
Missed anyone.on the late.night feed!
Just seen on the news about the huge tornado in Oklahoma!!!!thoughts to all those people and I hope none.of our lovely b&b mums were there!!!
And bit of a rant... first of Paige I still I'll an had to rust her up to hospital as she was dehydrated as she is refusing to drink! They sent us home saying just force her to drink! So today she has had diarrhoea and been very needy, James has been very fussy on the boon and crying out on it and I've had the urge to st I. A corner an rock back and forth !!! To make matters worse,sorry for all the mistakes but I'm on my kindle as Paige dropped my phone in the bath!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't hear a thing through the speaker, and it keeps cutting out and I can't.figure out.how to.upload my pics to computer through iTunes And all my pictures s o James.from birth is.on there.and they r the only.ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I'm possibly starring.my period so that could be why James.has been fussy on boob!!
It's been a very crap weekend!! :(
Sorry for rant! :( x


----------



## ukgirl23

morning everyone

omg readytomum Im glad to hear Peter is fine!! I hate it when drs make you worry for no reason.. like Bens baby rash.. we spent a day in hospital for that one! I found I can no longer eat garlic onions cows milk on its own and blue doritos.. otherwise Bens screaming at me for hours. 

nimbec Im glad that Harrison is finally sorted out and feeling better bless him. I was thinking of you the other day. Glad to see you are back :) 

Steph congrats for your first day back ay work. I cant remember where I read about the post pump walk of shame but it made me feel so sorry for you xx

Im not bothered about a bedtime routine for Ben yet.. hes too little to care right now. I will probably start at around 3 months.. but I know every niht with him is different. one night he will go down at 8 and the next he wont go down until maybe 10pm so Im not thinking of doing it until he has some form of regular down time. 

Bloody illness!! its the stupid weather! one minute its hot the next its cold! Then you got kids getting cold and parents needing them to go to school so they can go to work and it spreads round the class and before you know it the house is ill too! I feel like utter shit this morning but theres no rest for me.. I have to get up and do the school run and then me and Ben have our 6 week check up. This is it now ftms.. now you are a mum there's no days off! lol xx

hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Kealz have u heard the thing about putting your wet phone in uncooked rice? Google it! Apparently it works. Sorry your having such a bad time! We have been dealing with crying on the boob all weekend. It's so awful when ur one major comforter and crying stopper makes them cry!! And poor Paige hope she feels better ASAP. Hang in there mama! Hugs to u!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and fussy on boob can also be a normal growth spurt thing. Hope u get a longer break from the witch!


----------



## kristyrich

Steph82 said:


> Oh Kristy, keep us updated on Riley's ears! Fingers crossed that it will all resolve itself by the next check up

Thanks Steph I will. We had speech therapy yesterday and she is sure its not just his language and hearing thats delayed. We are about 99% sure he is autistic so besides having his ear fixed, there is more paediatric appointments, speech therapy, behavioural theray etc. I just have to keep telling myself he maybe different but at least he's happy and healthy!

I think Chelsea maybe having a growth spurt because all of a sudden she is waking every hour for the last two nights. She will be 5 weeks on thurs. Do they have a growth spurt now?

Oh and thanks to all the girls discussing the mirena. I have been considering it but wasn't to sure about it. Im glad some of you ladies have experience with it or at least know about it. My mum keeps trying to pursade me to have my tubes tied but I dont want to. 

So glad everyones doing pretty well. It sounds like most of you have gotten into a routine. I haven't yet, lol. We just tend to go with the flow!

I really need to start trying to get on here more. I miss so many pages and probably responses because I can't always get on the computer so I am truly sorry if I ever miss anyone. :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> silly baby won't bother to check the time. :rofl:

Well lets not be stupid...does he have a watch? If not how could he check the time?! I'm hoping to go to my bf group as often as possible. It's on every Monday, and I know if I just go every so often I'll never really make any friends, so will have to force ourselves out of bed on Mondays! Glad work wasn't too horrific.

Kirstabelle: :hugs: is Annelise still not letting you put her down?

Readytomum: glad our weekend was good (apart from the trip to the er!) it's so nice having dh home for me as well. He's off today, but we never seem to end up doing anything much. Sounds like there is a lot ping on for mums near you. We have the choice of breastfeeding group or mums and tots. The other things are more formal classes (like baby sign language...which I thought was random!) which are expensive and I don't want to start forking out loads in case we don't like something.

Kealz: I hope Paige is better soon. Gutting about all your pictures. If its an iPhone take it to the apple store as I heard they can retrieve pics off a phone even when it's pretty much dead. 

Candy sorry to hear you're all sick. Hope you all feel better ASAP.

Oh as for boob not comforting, Isabelle has finally decided that she knows when she doesn't want to eat and therefore she can be screaming and ill offer her the boob...and she refuses. The nerve of her! :haha: so I'm having to resort to other comforting methods. I dislike it!!

Kristy: sorry to hear the uncertainty with Riley is still going on. I hope you get some firm diagnoses soon so that you can star to adjust to everything and start figuring out what plans to put in place to help him. I'm not surprised you have a less strict routine- with all those LOs I'd be lucky still to be getting up in the morning!!!

Afm: Isabelle slept for SIX HOURS AND FIFTEEN MINUTES last night :shock: I think she would have done a little longer but I heard her had a bum-splosion which didn't bother her, but I knew I had to change her incase she started to leak!! So that took us to 3.15am, and then she did a 2 hr stint to 5.30. She seems pretty flexible about times, except this 5.30 business, so I'm hoping eventually the earlier feed is dropped and she can go the whole way to 5.30!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow Go Isabelle!!! I know that at around 6 weeks babies start to have a longer period of sleep during the night, you just have to make sure it's at the right time. Some babies get day and night reversed. xx

by the way what is attachment parenting?? :/


----------



## doggylover

I believe attachment parenting has a lot of different ideas that come with it, but what *I* gather by it is that (and I don't mean this in a derogatory way) you literally never set our baby down, or only for a short second. I've read that people do everything while holding their baby, including eating (when I hold Isabelle and I eat I cover her in food!). I also have read that people who practice AP don't let their babies cry at all. So I would leave Isabelle for a few seconds if I'm in the middle of something, even if she's screaming like she's being murdered, but an AP parent wouldn't.

I'm sure there are lots of other things associated with it as well (eg co sleeping, baby wearing, extended bf, self weaning) and people most likely pick and choose what suits them, but those are the two main things I've read about which are what I think are different from more 'mainstream' parenting.


----------



## ukgirl23

wow I could not do it lol not with my other 2 kids! Ben has to cry sometimes or we would never get to school on time.. Surely AP isn't good for babies? I thought it was good for babies lungs to cry a bit, it strengthens them and teaches baby he has a voice :/ I can't believe how many different views there are on parenting now since I had Lucas 5 years ago! Not to put down anyone who does AP of course.


----------



## doggylover

Whoa I have read a lot about AP in he natural parenting forum and never thought about how people with more than one baba cope with it. You can only be in one place at once....
But maybe they amend their views, and adapt their parenting style once more come along. And probably not everyone who does AP does exactly what I described above, it's just what I gleaned from stuff I've read. 

My aunt unintentionally AP with my cousin who is her oldest, and it meant nobody else could settle him. She has NEVER left her kids with anyone apart from their dad either. I don't think that's healthy as the kids aren't able to form good relationships with other people like their grandparents and its not good for her relationship with my uncle, as they are never alone together (we do often wonder how #2 and #3 even happened!) But each to their own.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> I believe attachment parenting has a lot of different ideas that come with it, but what *I* gather by it is that (and I don't mean this in a derogatory way) you literally never set our baby down, or only for a short second. I've read that people do everything while holding their baby, including eating (when I hold Isabelle and I eat I cover her in food!).* I also have read that people who practice AP don't let their babies cry at all.* So I would leave Isabelle for a few seconds if I'm in the middle of something, even if she's screaming like she's being murdered, but an AP parent wouldn't.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of other things associated with it as well (eg co sleeping, baby wearing, extended bf, self weaning) and people most likely pick and choose what suits them, but those are the two main things I've read about which are what I think are different from more 'mainstream' parenting.

I think Dr Sears first used this term, I like his webby very much.
Here is what AP is acording to him (and a video from his wife):
https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/attachment-parenting/what-ap-7-baby-bs

I'm 100% for AP, I do almost everything under the sun associated w/ AP, but trust me there is no way a parent can makes sure their baby never cries. :nope:
Sometimes I have to use the bathroom or take a shower, and almost always my baby will cry when I can't get to him asap. Murphy's law for babies I guess.

I think what they mean with "never let a baby cry" is that they don't let him cry it out at night when the baby sleeps separately from parents. Hence the co sleeping thing:winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

That makes a lot more sense! :thumbup: and thanks for the link as well, interesting reading.

but honestly lily, you just need to hold your pee and stop popping off to the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

see /i dont want to start a debate or whatever but /i feel strongly that until you've had a baby that doesn't sleep at night without crying for 4 hours endlessly then you can't knock the CIO method. I had a very positive experience with CIO with both my kids. I also feel that babies need to learn patience after they have understood the world a bit better of course. I don't mean young babies lol. Personally AP isn't for me but well done to those who do it and find it works well for them :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Funny candy I was actually wondering earlier on about CIO, maybe you could answer my queries.

I assume not every baby needs sleep training? I know we are still very early, but Isabelle drops off to sleep pretty well most nights and doesn't cry when she wakes, and drops back to sleep after her feeds at night. I guess that means I feed her to sleep, so eventually when she doesn't need fed at night anymore will we need to do something like CIO to help her sleep? 
Or is it just used when babies have been bad sleepers since the start? I want to try and teach her to self soothe early on so we don't need to get to CIO, but is it kind of inevitable that we eventually will?
:wacko:


----------



## lily28

^ We talked about it a few months back Candy, don't know if you remember. If my baby is just fussing because he is tired and is only a little whiny I let him go through it, all babies do it, mine does it even when he is breast fed and just tired/sleepy. But I will never leave an infant or a child turn blue from crying. I think CIO can be dangerous if misinterpreted. So does AP. Both "methods" should be used as a general guide and always use common sense. 
AP doesn't mean being a slave to your kid, or spoiling it. It means using the kid's cues to know what he needs and response accordingly. I think the most important thing I learned from Dr Sears is that there has to be balance in the relationship.

As for night sleeping/ sleep training: my LO sleeps everywhere, in his crib, in his cradle, in his bouncer, etc... He doesn't really care. He doesn't wake up easily either, I wake up to feed him during the night once (around 3-4 am) he nurses in his sleep and that's it. He only whimpered through an entire night once, and it was his gassy stomach that caused it => I think it was more than natural to cry... If anything we cosleep because it is easier for me to feed him without getting out of bed, and I keep an eye on him as he is super small.


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you Lily I understand better now :) xx I agree with you that CIO can be dangerous but I think that is when a child is left to cry without reassurance for hours on end. Some mums do it too early so the baby doesnt understand whats going on and some just shut the door and ignore the screaming which is a health risk. I like your style of parenting :) xx

Sarah not all babies need training. At the moment our babies are too young for CIO I done Connie at around 9 months old because she knew if she cried long enough I woukd take her for a walk across the farm in the buggy until she slept BUT after her dad left, walking at night around farm land alone with a 9 month old wasnt do~able anymore. I was told by her HV it was safe. She was a really good sleeper to begin with but I let her control the situation.. she cried and I gave in and let her stay up and play until she was tired but she took advantage and stayed up until 1am sometimes then was up again at 2am for her feed and again at 6am for the day lol.. I didnt just close the door on her and leave her to scream though I went back in after 10 secs then 20 secs then 40 secs and so on.. doubling the time that I went back to her so she knew I was still there and eventually she fell asleep.. I only had to do it for 2 nights.. on the third night she slept after 10 minutes roughly. As long as she was fed, clean and safe there was no reason to pick her up. I also let her self soothe too which helped a lot. xx 

like I say its too early to CIO or self soothe now because babies at this age dont understand distance oir babies rhink we a part of them and that when we're gone we're not coming back.


----------



## doggylover

Thank you both. Candy connie sounds like she was a tough little day at the beginning! Yet again I am in awe of how you brought up C&L by yourself in a foreign country. You are some momma lady!! 

Lily, I cannot believe Dennis only wakes once a night to feed!!!! I'm so jealous :cry: can you post him to me so he can teach izzy his tips and tricks please??!

Ok, silly rant: but why are all baby groups on so early?! I'm looking at rhythm and rhyme groups and sadly most clash with my bf group, but any I can go to start at 10am. I know that isn't early, but we live 30mins from any populated area, so by the time you actor that in, along with getting us both up, washed and dressed its a rush since Isabelle generally gets up at 8am! And we prefer leisurely mornings...


----------



## ukgirl23

I know Sarah, it's the same here, everything is on around 9:30am on wards, you would think being baby groups they would understand the importance of sleep and hassle of getting up and getting out and put them on in the afternoons too! It's why some mums struggle to get to the groups. We will be going to groups after Ben's jabs, it's much easier for me as we live on the same road as the groups and I'm already up and out on the school run around the time they start, so usually me and my friend will go to the cafe until the group opens then walk over lol. 

To be fair I don't know how I managed to raise 2 kids alone in Norway either haha.. I think I must have been on auto pilot!  I love the pictures of Isabelle on Facebook today!! Her hair gets more amazing in every pic you upload! Have you tried putting clips in it? Connie didn't have any hair at all until she was 2!! I was so sad that I couldn't brush it or clip it up haha! x


----------



## kirstabelle

Yes DL she still won't be put down. 15 mins is the longest she will stand her swing and 20-30 mins is the longest she will sleep in her little rocker cradle thing. When I last took her to the pediatrician she screamed so much in her car seat that she burst a blood vessel in her eye. She is just super sensitive. Definitely a high-needs baby. I have just accepted that for a while it is going to be really hard but that eventually she will turn a corner and things will get better. In the meantime I am pinned to the couch watching bad tv. And I am pretty sure this makes me an AP by default although I have always leaned more that way anyway. Whatever works for your family.


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I read that you mentioned her burst blood vessel, the poor little lady :( you must be absolutely exhausted. I was just about to have a moan about Isabelle taking ages to fall asleep tonight, but compared to how hard Annelise is making you work, it's nothing at all. As you said, this won't be forever, but that doesn't always make it easier now :hugs: is she smiling yet? Those little smiles will help you get through the tougher times I hope.

Candy funny we just got a headband as part of a present today. I'm not a huge fan of things in LOs hair (or my own!) so haven't tried anything in there yet. I'm not sure where I'd put it...it's all standing up on end! I despair of it! It needs to grow to weigh itself down a bit!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all :) I'm reading with interest about CIO thanks ladies as I was a bit confused too! 

Gosh candy I agree walking at that time was a no go! 

Kristabel sorry about blood vessel poor thing :( just a thought Harrison likes a padded liner in his car seat he feels all snuggly in it...maybe worth a try? 

Doggy lover her hair is gorgeous! Infact she is gorgeous!! 

I also agree its bonkers all groups being so early!! I'm having to stay away from groups a while because we have we have a measles outbreak here and little ones can't have vaccine until 1yr old . It's extremely worrying!! 

Thank you for all your responses on bed time routine! I'm pleased I'm not the only one who hasn't got it sorted! After this weekend I plan to be a bit more determined with it...we have a wedding so will go to pot if started early! 

Hope everyone's ok! X


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies, 
I hope everyone is well and making it through the week. 

As for meeting groups... I really wish, that I had sought out some group while I was home. That way, I would have some local mom friends to meet up with. The only problem is... Most of them are SAHM and that does not match up with my schedule :cry:. 

I have a question for you ladies in regards to feeding while laying down/sleeping :haha:. Since being back to work, I find it easiest to get Grayson to bed by 9 (te usual) and then have him in his crib sleeping by 10 (as opposed to my arms lol). He will wake at 12.30 ish for a feeding, at which time I will take him to the other room and feed and change him. Then he will usually wake up around 3 again, at which time I just lay him in bed next to me. Now here is the odd part... I can't tell for sure if he actually eats lol :shrug:. I guess I fall asleep with my boob by his head. I woke up to my alarm at 5.30 this morning and he was sleeping next to me very content. Now I don't remember him feeding or fussing to feed. BUT.... My boob was not engorged :shrug:. Could he have been snaking all night without me noticing??? Don't get me wrong... It was awesome to be able to sleep a little more but I'm confused. Clearly my boob should have been engorged if he hadnt, right? He also seemed rather content and didn't want the boob (when I woke up and try to shove it in his mouth ... Thinking he must be starving :rofl:).

Sorry for any (and all the typos)... I shattered the screen on my phone and have to type through the broken screen :haha:.

Also... I miss sleeping in :cry:. Getting up at 5.30 while LO is all snuggled up with daddy is no fun lol.


----------



## kirstabelle

He very well could have snacked away all night. I woke up the other night with Anna voraciously attacking my nip and figured she needed a "real feed" (because she is so small I still sit up for most of the feed and then just lie her down at the end to make sure she gets plenty) but when I got her situated she was passed out and wouldn't wake to eat. I guess she was sleep eating! They are maniacs!

Feel so bad for you getting up so early! You are a superstar!

DL she is smiling. Her fave move is to spend all night eating every two hours and then lie next to me in the morning all wide awake and content smiling away while I am zombified next to her!!!


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle... I think you are right... He must have enjoyed the all you can eat buffet all night :rofl:

Sorry to hear that you are not getting enough sleep but imagining her content little smile in the morning is making my uterus hurt!!! She sounds adorable!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

You ladies crack me up... I'm sitting here laughing away like a maniac at the "all night buffet" comments. I've never tried to feed Peter lying down before, and I'm not really sure my girls are large enough to do that, even though they've gotten considerably larger than they were before!

kealz: I hope the rice does the trick for your phone! I know it's been a lifesaver for several family/friends before, so it really does work. That would be horrible if you lost all your pics of LO. :nope:

doggylover: I totally agree 100% about the poor timing of mom/baby group meetings! The one I was planning to go to today started at 9:30. We don't normally wake up till that time!! I didn't end up going in the end because they're calling for rain all day and we don't have a plastic covering for the stroller yet. Which is just really a convenient excuse for being too nervous to go! I was looking at the profiles of the other moms who had RSVP that they were attending, and their LO's were all MUCH older than Peter... so that was a bit intimidating. I'm sure it would have been fine though... maybe we'll try again next week!

ukgirl: Good luck at your 6 week check-up! I hope everything is good. In terms of sleep training and CIO I'm hoping we won't have to deal with that too much. Peter is really good at self-soothing to sleep. He's a very chill baby really. I'll feed him, change him, and swaddle him up, have a few minutes of cuddles and put him down in his cradle--eyes wide open--turn out the light and go to bed, and he'll fall asleep on his own without crying. I don't know if this will last or not... but for the moment I'm trying to enjoy it!!

Afm, I wimped out on my mom/baby meeting today, so Peter and I are just having a quiet day at home. I've started to read my new book finally, and as suggested by one of my cousins I'm reading it out loud to Peter. It's working pretty good so far! 

For those of you who had c-sections, did you have any spots of your incision that didn't heal over as well as the rest? I have three little spots (used to be just one) that keep getting caught on my underware band, or pant band etc. and so they're not fully scabbed over and bleed a little bit when my clothes press against it. I've tried to make sure I wear loose fitting clothes that come up above the incision line, but I can't seem to get those spots to heal over properly. Any suggestions??


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum I also didn't go to my group this morning, because I was too tired after a busy night of feeding my animal child lol. So don't feel bad for wimping out on yours - better to stay dry :winkwink: we must both make a bigger effort next week!

Kirstabelle: I have this image of beautiful, dainty little Annelise savaging your boobs in the middle of the night, then grinning evilly at you the next morning! The little madam!

Afm: Isabelle is evil. After sleeping over six hours on Monday night and lulling my into a false sense of security, last night she was up at 1.30, 3.30, 5 and 6. That is many times. TOO many times for my liking. And of course at 6 even after she'd been fed she wouldn't settle. So I ended up standing in our room with her, staring daggers at Simon who took around 15mins to think "huh since she was up all night and I have to get up for work in 10mins anyway, maybe I should hold the baby for a few seconds" 
He did take her then until half seven, and dropped her back up to me asleep, and so I slept from 7-8.15 but am exhausted today.

So, cue my thrilled-ness when Simon sent me a msg saying he'd come home early and take care of Isabelle for a few hours so I could do whatever I wanted. Since I was planning to be at my parents with my dad and nephew, he said he'd do it there with my dad. 
The total amount of 'me' time I got in the end? ZERO. What he had actually meant was he would come to my parents and sort out some of his work stuff and my dad would look after her. Since my dad had my nephew I didn't feel that was fair, and since they were both then busy I ended up sitting all alone with her all afternoon. And of course......she spent all that time crying every time I tried to set her down. 

I am not happy today.


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, it's not so much the size of my boobs, as the unfortunate droop at this point :cry:. It now allows me to "lay" the boob next to Grayson :rofl:. Not so much when engorged, but def deflated lol!

I had a section as well but not sure I have any advice :shrug:. My incision never bled. They had internal staples (which I can still feel) and tape from the outside. It took 3 weeks for the tape to come off and the scare had already closed. Maybe go back to the doc and see what's going on??

You should totally go to the baby group. Little Peter will have all the attention and you will make all the ladies super broody lol :thumbup:


----------



## Steph82

Oh Sarah, sorry to hear that you had such a ruff day :hugs:. Hopefully izzy will sleep better tonight and you can rest up!


----------



## nimbec

Ugh ladies sorry you are all having no sleep I can TOTALLY relate to this!! It's hard....and then you are totally shattered all day yup horrid!! Well Harrison fed at 10.30 2.30 5.30 8.30 today which was good for him I just wish he'd do 4hrs so I could get a 3hr block of sleep inbetween. If I'd realised at 10.30 he wasn't going to wake at 12 I'd have dived under the duvet lol!! 

I never managed to feed lying down my boobs where never in the right position :( 

I have a quick question when I hold Harrison under arms and rest his feet on my legs in a standing position (hardly talk g any weight literally resting) his legs shudder and he won't take any weight at all....is this normal? It's as soon as his foot touches the floor or my leg! Hoping on being a paranoid ftm!! X


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi ladies hope all is going well with you all? 

Readytomum you must have the most chilled out baby!! If I turned the light out on Benny he would scream bloody murder! He has to be fully asleep for at least 15 minutes before I can lay him down :( xx

Nimbec, don't forget Harrison is a preemie so his development will be slower anyway. It can be normal for babies to do that. Before babies start crawling they don't have any knee caps. So it is hard for them to put much weigh on their legs. If you are worried you can ask to see a baby physiotherapist (I done that with Connie) They can do X-rays to check too. Benson's leg shudders sometimes too. It can be under developed nerves. I'm sure it's all fine hun. xx 

Sarah was your night with Isabelle any better last night? Don't worry about missing the groups at this stage, babies are so tiny at the moment they don't really get it. xx

Afm.. Lucas is 5 today!! He should have been born on the 21st when my waters went!! But boys are difficult lol. He's gone to school today showing off his birthday boy badges with chocolate to share with his class. 

Ben's 6 week check went well and I have been completely given the all clear, my BP is staying low still :) Benson may have a small umbilical hernia. We are going to the doctor on friday to get it double checked. His weight and length ect was all brilliant so I'm happy :)


----------



## liams_mom

Hi ladies, I'm giggling to myself about the sleep snacking. They all sound like true Americans snacking away all night and lying content in the early morning. :dohh: (Though I know 99% of them are not Americans) ;)

DL, ReadytoMum, Steph: I am totally anti baby group. I boycott them based on the fact that they would require me to wake up at 4AM to get there on time at 8-9AM :growlmad: I do well getting up to feed my baby at 4 and then put him back to sleep for a few hours, but not to feed him, dress him, drive in Northern Virginia morning work traffic then to brave the hospital wards for a class. I would be :sleep: before the class even started!

Nimbec: As for whether he should be bearing weight on his legs this soon, I don't think so. My husband (his stubborn butted self) tried to stand too soon as "baby" and he broke his femur and had to be in a huge leg cast at a few months old. These babies are still gaining control of their nervous systems, so I think the trembling is most likely perfectly normal. I haven't tried standing Jake up yet; not until he can hold his head up 100% of the time. Don't worry! I know it's hard, since that is what we are programmed to do right now :hugs:

AFM: Jake did a full on sleep from 8:30 through until 4:30 last night after lots of sleep yesterday. I think his leap is joined with a growth spurt causing him to sleep, eat, sleep eat, etc. He's definitely already more aware, but he goes from being "aware" to being asleep in about 10 seconds. He's completely passed out in his swing right now as I type. He's also over 14 lbs now! Probably more like 13lbs 12oz without a new diaper and his lightweight sleeper, but still! I feel like he's eating for a shorter periods of time, but I'm guessing he's just getting better at his job. :thumbup: 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well. I love all of your FB pictures :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

liams mom: the groups I'm looking at aren't held at an institution and don't cost anything. They're just social events set up by local moms and they have an RSVP system for each one so they dont get too big since they're often held at a coffee shop etc. I organized a few "mom to be ones" actually, and they were quite fun.

ukgirl: Happy Birthday to Lucas!! Yeah Peter is quite relaxed: as long as he's swaddled up with a full tummy he'll just natter to himself for a minute and then he's off to dream land. When he wakes up to fed though he'll scream the house down if it takes more 30sec to get a boob in his mouth. :haha:

Afm, I'm sitting here having breakfast while pumping, and Peter is in his bouncy chair next to me. I get my first night out on Sunday, so I need to make sure I have enough pumped for two feeds, just in case.

Also I'm off to the Dr's today. I think my incision might be infected, so off to get that checked out. :wacko:


----------



## Steph82

Ugh liamsmom, I'm so jealous of LO sleep! I'm always thrilled when he sleeps for 3.5 hours. :wacko:
Nimbec, I'm with the other ladies.. Harrison is probably too little to bare any weight on his legs. 
Candy, happy 5th birthday to Lucas!!! :happydance:. I'm sure he is the king at school today... Having chocolate to share and all! I used to love school on my birthday!

ReadytoMum, what do you have planned for your night out?? I bet your excited to be free for a few hours!
Grayson is the same about his feeding! If I don't have a boob in his mouth within 10sec, he will let me have it :haha:.

Question about tummy time.... I don't do it with Grayson because he just starts to cry right away... I wonder, if it is something that you "have" to do??


----------



## kealz194

Readytomum hope you have a lovely night on Sunday just in case I don't get on here by then! And hope your ok!!!

Candy happy 5th birthday to Lucas! Hope he gas a lovely day!
And hope benson is ok and it's not that! 
Steph tummy time is to help strengthen the neck muscles and what not and the help them strengthen up to roll over etc, also to relieve pressure on the back of thier heads! James despises it with a passion but we do it for 15 mins a day to get him used to it as I don't want him getting flat head syndrome! As he has a specific side he likes to lay his head stubborn little man won't sleep any other way no matter how often I turn his head haha! 
Liam's mom I'm jealous of how well jake sleeps!!!! I don't want to read your posts any more haha joking! That's great your getting that extra sleep and he is thriving! 
Sarah I think James is going through his 6 week growth spurt maybe isabellevis too with extra feeds and wake time and being unsettled?!

Afm in regards to baby groups, I went to the breast feeding cafe this morning as mum has got Paige till tomorrow, and one of the mums that was there when I went with Paige still goes there!!! She is still bf her 2.5year old... I mean I want to bf for longer than I did with Paige but... Not that long! But was nice, met other new mums so hoping to make it a regular thing! 
Also had James weighed! 2 weeks ago he weighed 10lb! Toddy 11lb 13oz !!!! Hebrides becoming a right little chunk!
It's Paige's birthday at the end of June, not really sure what we are going to do with her! Might go to the zoo or aquarium for the day, but I've practically finished all her birthday shopping! I've bought her a gorgeous pram and a new baby doll, and lots of books and puzzles. No where near as crazy as last year lol! Then tomorrow off to the cemetery to tidy up and visit my grandad as its his year anniversary, then to the harvester for a scrummy lunch with mum and dad nom nom! Been craving harvester since I was pregnant with James lol! Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## liams_mom

Ooh Candy! Congrats to Lucas on turning 5 and what I'm sure should be a blast at school. Good for you sending him with chocolates for the entire class. I can't wait until Liam gets to be that age and really starts making friends and socializing. He already loves to go out and see people every day, I can't imagine what it will be like when he's got school friends. Am I odd for being excited over my child growing up? Note: I don't want him to get any older after maybe 10. :winkwink: I would like to keep his child like innocence as long as possible. 

Kealz: I'm jealous of how Jake sleeps too if that's any consolation. I'm awake all the time anticipating that he will pop awake randomly, so sleeping doesn't come that easy :winkwink: *and* 2.5 years old and still breastfeeding?! I shouldn't judge, but wow. Just trying to imagine having someone the size of Liam on my lap sucking on my boob seems downright scandalous! 

ReadytoMum: I understand about the classes. Here, we dont get much of a choice as to where "classes" are held. :nope: I would be completely for baby and mom classes if they weren't so early and so "sterile". I think things like that, especially when the babies are new, should be casual and fun. Like you said, a coffee shop! That would be perfect! :thumbup:

Steph: Jackson was a big baby, he eats a ton and he's managed to get himself on a schedule similar to the one his brother was on at his age. I'm thinking they might be twins, just 3 years apart..
I hope you have a great night out. I love that you're making sure you've got that milk socked away for your little man. I think I have a gallon in our freezer at the moment, but I'm so hesitant to use the bottle even though he's a month old and everything is established. 

AFM: We've just decided we're going to the Natural History museum in DC tomorrow with Jake and Liam. I will be forced to use the bottle this time, so its time to dust off the extra bottles and portable milk storage! I'm so looking forward to getting out as a family, but this will be our first attempt at a "day outting". That's what I get for having a spring baby though :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Back from the doctors and thankfully my incision is NOT infected! :happydance:
It's just separating a little bit which she said is totally normal. So that's a relief! 

For my night out I'll be going out for dinner somewhere I can get a beer and then going to see the movie Epic. I'm really looking forward to it. And DH is going out Friday night to see Star Trek Into Darkness.


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay for no infection Readytomum! I hope you have an awesome night out on Sunday!I want to take the kids to watch Epic too! But Landon and Allen are pulling for Fast Six....boys! 

Candy I loved all the photos you posted of Lucas's birthday! We only get to have a party at the school at the end of the month for all the kids. We can't do anything individually so I bet all the kids in his class are super stoked!

Steph Emmaleigh has always loved laying on her tummy from birth on. I lay down there on my belly too and shake rattles and just play with her and get her to cooing and it is fun for us both especially since she flashes her big beautiful smile at me all the time! 

Liamsmom I know we are very outdoors people and we find that sometimes we are at a struggle to go or just stay home. I hope you all have a blast! 

Kealz that sounds fabulous for Paige's birthday! I am a June Bug too! And HOLY COW I am all for BF but at 2.5 years old I don't think I would feel comfortable --but to each's own! 

As for baby groups--we don't do them either. Here where I live people are overly rude with their opinions of what you should be doing and I don't feel like surrounding myself with people like that. So i just hang out with Miss Emme all day and go walking and cleand the house. 


Afm, My BIL's GF had their baby by C-section yesterday 1 month early and she weigh 8 lbs 10 ozs and was 20inches long. She has Diabetes so they said the baby was already going to be big and if they let her go till her due date the baby she would have weigh close to 11 lbs. She is adorable. Laurynn has also recieved a Young Author's award for the 2nd time since being in school. She is so talented I only hope that she goes on to use her talent and not let it go to waste since her dad thinks she should only care about farming and nothing else.


----------



## Steph82

Reasytomum, good news about your incision :thumbup:. So what did the doc tell you to do? Just keep it clean and dry I'm guessing?
Liamsmom, the museum sounds great. I know that some babies can have trouble switching but Grayson has been switching between boob, bottle and passy with no problem. I'm sure Jack will be the same. :hugs: . My question is: why can't you still BF while out and about? I use the nursing cover when I'm out and it works great. No flashing yet :haha:
Kealz, 2.5??? Hmmm not for me. Like everyone said, it's everyone's choice but.... If LO can walk up and ask for the boob, it's time to wean!! Rob and I talked about this and came up with this great visual: me cooking dinner with Grayson standing under my boob (latched on) and walking along while I cook :wacko::rofl:. Also note that I would expect my boobs to reach my knees after BF that long, so the hight would totally work :haha:

Thank you for the input on tummy time... The thing is.. Grayson will sleep on his belly (supervised). The only time he complains, is when it's exclusive belly time :shrug:. He has a strong neck already and switches his head position when sleeping.... But nevertheless, I need to start doing it I guess :nope:


----------



## liams_mom

Mommabrown: we are a completely outdoorsy fam as well, hikes, fishing, walks, museums, parks, everything! This is just our first with jake and Liam, so there's a bit of anxiety about keeping everyone together. I love living near DC for the culture, but it's a dangerous city. Liam will be wearing his monkey leash :winkwink:

Steph: I'll be bringing my cover as well, but unless I find the right bench/chair, it's difficult for me to sit and nurse. I'm 5'10 and I have to slouch AND use my nursing pillow at home. It'll be a true test of my BF skill set if I can nurse him on a DC bench! Also because of all of the tourists in the museums, I'm afraid I will offend someone. Don't get me wrong, around town I will whip it out anytime, but not sure how I will do in front of 1000's of people. :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Candy happy birthday to Lucas! All your babies have birthdays so close together! Yeah I know Isabelle won't get anything from the groups - they are all for me at the minute :haha: glad the check up went well.

Liam's mom, I am so jealous of that stretch of sleep you got from Jackson! What a brilliant boy! Hope you have a great time at the museum. 

Steph: I actually just bought a tummy time roll this week for Isabelle. I had been doing it with just a rolled up towel, but felt it didn't support her enough. I only do it for a minute or so as she just face plants the whole time :haha: I've read that at this stage they won't tolerate it for long, so don't worry about Grayson hating it, just keep doing it on short bursts (even just on your chest) and he'll get more used to it and enjoy it eventually! Force him to like it!

Kealz: you are always so busy! Enjoy your meal out tomorrow, I love it when you've wanted something for ages then get to satisfy the craving...you'll want to get back ASAP though I'm sure!

Readytomum: glad to hear you are ok and your incision is normal, I'm sure that's a relief!! I was so worried about not having enough milk for Isabelle last week when I went out, I pumped 10oz over several days and left it all frozen....she drank 2.5oz!!! I really hope you enjoy your night out.

Mommabrown: congrats to Laurynn! What a talented young lady you have there. I'm sure with your continued encouragement she will keep on using her talent. Where I teach, most families are all into farming too, and some of the kids kind of get caught in it, but they don't often get encouragement to do anything else. So keep up your enthusiasm for her other talents and it will negate his enthusiasm for farming.

Afm: well last night was much better. Isabelle did another 6hr stretch until 3am :thumbup: and today we went down to my school again and oh my gosh, did she draw a crowd! It was sports day, so everyone was just hanging out, and the kids (no joke) RAN at me when I pushed her pram into the playground! It took 10mins to get to the adults through the crowds of kids surrounding us! I felt like the pied piper!

Does anyone else ever feel annoyed with oh about how much time they spend with LO? I know that Simon is at work all day so that cancels out anytime between 8am and 5pm. But then I kind of expect him to come home and want to spend every second with her. Well tonight we were home from dinner late, and she was ready to go straight upstairs to get ready for bed. she was on her playmat having nappy free time, and Simon was complaining he hardly saw her at all today. So what does he do? Goes downstairs and does something else :huh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: I have that same feeling towards Adam sometimes... he works LONG days. He leaves the house around 6:30am and teaches during the morning and sometimes picks up a supply for the afternoon, then has a horridly long commute back into town where he then tutors for a few hours. So Monday, Wednesday and Thursday and he's gone from 6:30am-8:30pm. He doesn't normally tutor on Tuesdays or Fridays, but sometimes he will if a kid wants an extra lesson or whatever. Usually Peter and I go to bed around 10:30, so after he gets home he has two hours to see Peter... and he'll spend most of it on his computer doing whatever the heck it is he does on there! It drives me crazy sometimes. But then other days he'll cuddle with him for quite a while watching TV or play with him and give me a bit of a break. But I never know which kind of day it's going to be! :dohh:

He has tomorrow off work and we were hoping to have a nice family day at the park for a bit--but the weather here had been horrid the last few days, so it looks like Mother Nature is going to destroy that plan. :wacko:


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I think it's a guy thing. They don't have boobs, so I think they feel pretty useless with LO at this age :shrug:. Rob does what Allen does... Comes home and plays on the computer. If I ask him to take Grayson, he will...but he never insistson holding him (which I would be doing). Tonight I asked if he wanted him and he said : he's just going to cry anyway :growlmad:. At first I was mad, but after I thought about it, I understood... Grayson likes to comfort suck, so we do lots of that! I think rob feels like there is nothing "special" he can only do, to settle LO.
Either way, your NOT alone.

Another question for you ladies: when do you get up to feed LO? First squeak, a few squeaks in, or do you wait for them to start crying?


----------



## doggylover

So glad Simon is not the only one! Must be a lack of boob thing for sure!

Steph during the night it's as soon as she makes a noise and I wake. I've tried leaving her in case she is just going to go back to sleep, but she always wants fed so I try to do it ASAP and get her back to bed quickly. 

During the day it varies as sometimes she will go from happy to full on screaming in 0.5seconds when she wants fed! But I try my best to get her before she is crying. 
Yesterday she was so upset by the time I got to her I held her to my boob and she had nipple in her mouth, still managing to scream. All very pathetic as it was accompanied by little tears!


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Another question for you ladies: when do you get up to feed LO? First squeak, a few squeaks in, or do you wait for them to start crying?

this is difficult for me to answer as Dennis is not showing hunger the "normal" way. Meaning he doesn't open his mouth searching for a boob, or chomping his hands etc, he goes from quiet to screaming, without anything in the middle...:shrug: So most of the time I will just shove a boob in his mouth to see if he will take it, or he will cry for the boob. I'm familiar with his hungry time now, so most times I shove the booby for a good reason. :winkwink:


----------



## Steph82

Ok, good to know that I'm not alone :thumbup:. I sometimes wonder, if I should wait for him to cry, before taking him out of his crib. They say, that a lot of times LO are not really hungry yet at night and you could get a longer stretch of time, if you waited. I find it impossible to ignore his little kicks and squeaks, so I always end up getting him :shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

I would say I wait for a few squeaks. (partly depending how tired I am and how long it takes me to wake up and actually get up!) But I do try and wait a few seconds at least because Peter is really good at self soothing and will sometimes wake up, squeak a little bit, and then go back to bed so I want to make sure he's actually hungry and that I'm not interrupting his sleep.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around much, court is coming up and I've been hit with a huge file of shit I have to reply to :( not easy with Benny. 

This boy of mine is trying to off me I think!! I'll be grey before I know it.. we had our doctors 6 week check for him today I had mine earlier in the week, it turns out that not only was he born with a clogged tear duct and tongue tie he also has a small umbillical hernia which has developed! gross! It will go away on it's own apparently before he's a year old and it's only a tiny one, if it balloons out he'll get an operation. Can you believe it?!! 

Steph I wait for Ben to cry before I pick him up during the night but if we are co-sleeping I just shove my boob at him lol. 

I'll pop in tomorrow and catch up properly, hope you are all well :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh quickly on the man subject.. Aaron is the same... he'll offer to have Ben while I go do my own thing for a while then he'll go on xbox and just lay Ben across his lap while he plays until Benny cries then he makes me move his player round for him so he doesnt get kicked from the game!! So I get freedom from Benny but then I have to play mass effect which is an utterly shite game!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sorry Candy about everything that seems to be hitting you all at once. I hope all goes well in court we have 8 weeks until court and I am already a mad woman! 

Steph I let Emmaleigh wimper then I will get her. It isn't her usual yammering or crying just an inbetween. 

Anyone else's LO just eating up a storm? I feel like that is all we are doing is feeding Emmaleigh 24/7.She eats sleeps for a bit wakes up and is back at eating more. This is our routine for the past couple of days. She is weaning herself away from the pacifier also. She doesn't take it all hardly anymore but she is still sucking on her thumb which Allen hates!


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown Anna is the same. She was eating every two hours again lsst night as though she was a week old again! She has been a maniac all this past week. I am hoping it is the 6 week growth spurt and not the new normal. Everyone has been telling me it gets easier after 6-8 weeks. OMG I hope so!!!! She has even started rejecting being held by other people even when I give her to them sleeping! She is trying to kill me!


----------



## kirstabelle

And she won't take a paci either. Add it to the list of things she hates. 

I forgot to say, for the ladies who are having a hard time side lying nursing you can try the way my LC taught me ie the cheaters way. You latch LO on like normal and then just flip them around and lower them down next to you attached. Even if they come unlatched in the process it is way easier to get them relatched as they are already lined right up. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I would do that sometimes and definitely do find it easier than trying to line LO up when we're already down.

Candy and mommabrown, will be thinking about you in the next few weeks coming up to the court dates, and praying that you wonderful mommas get the outcomes you deserve :hugs:

Afm: I left Isabelle with my mum today while I got my hair cut. I phoned her on my way home to say I was coming back, but had to stop off at my house. Mum said Isabelle was sleeping soundly. I arrive home, and get a call(literally 10mins after my first call) asking where on earth I'd put the expressed milk...all I could hear in the background was Isabelle SCREECHING. Luckily I only live 7mins away from my mum, and since it would take at least 5 to sort the milk out and Isabelle isn't good with a bottle, I said I'd just come straight over. Drove like a maniac, crying the whole way about my poor, screaming, half starved child. I get there and literally stripped as I ran through the door, sticking my boob in her mouth mid scream (hers not mine!) all very traumatic for me :haha:


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: Sarah... What a great visual.... Stripping as you run up to the door... Neighbors looking confused... Parents covering their children's eyes.. Bonanza music playing while your run becomes slow motion!!! 
Ok ok... So maybe it wasn't like that, but that's what I heard :haha:. 
It's amazing what kind of anxiety we can feel for something so silly :wacko:. I'm the same way, and I know with 100% certainty, that my chunker could easily go for some time, without eating lol


----------



## Steph82

Kristabelle, Grayson does not really care for his paci either. I have to tap it very lightly, in order for him not to spit it out. He has becoming more and more fond of his thumb (or better yet.. Whole fist lol).
Mommabrown, rob is not happy about the thumb either. His solution: lets suspend the paci above Grayson's face, so he can fish for if whenever he wants :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

O Kristabelle I know how you feel. I would love to blame it on colic but i can't it is just her deciding to be onry. According to The Wonder weeks app...she has 4 days till her change of her 6 week leap. Let's hope that is all it is with her because she has become a very need child these last few days. Emmaleigh has certainly realized when it is someone new holding her also and will be a bit fussy then once she is back in my arms is all smiles and coos. 

Bahahahahhahahahaha Sarah I laughed so hard that i was crying with you! Poor Isabelle. Thank goodness you were close by. I haven't left Emme with anyone yet as I am way to scared they can't properly take care of her like i do. Bahahaha

Steph Emmaleigh has sucked her fingers since birth and I would often have to fight her those first days of BF because she wanted the boob and her fingers in her mouth at once. She is also sucking on the side of her wrist when i sit her up in my lap it is so cute. Allen gets mad at me for letting her suck her fingers or thumb and lectures me about how it is harder to break them from thumb sucking than the pacifier....imagine him lecturing me! HA. I usually pretend I am listening and nod my head yes as he is talking.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh mommabrown it is awful isnt it! I was up til 4am the other night just running everythong round and round in my mind. Connie has been so nervous she hasnt eaten much these past few days and woukdnt go into school. She didnt even eat her school lunch. bless her. I cant wait for this to be over I hope we both get positive outcomes xxx
By the way I watched your daughters school poem video shes very good. I bet you were so proud of her! I cry at things like that Im shit lol xx

Doggylover you absolute nutter haha! bless you! xx 

well I was meant to be doing my court papers. I sent Benny off with Aaron so I coukd donit in peace then I went in the bedroom to check on him and they were both out stone cold so I snapped a pic because they are so handsome I just had to do it.. then the flash woke them uo... now Aaron is on the xbox and Im stuck watching Benny who wont settle and I still have lots of work left to do!!! Bloody men!


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh Kriatabelle Benson is doing this too.. hes just eating all day and sleeping.. hes only really awake properly when I actually want him to sleep lol xx


----------



## Steph82

Shell, lmao at pretend listening!! :haha:
I can't even pretend to listen, when I don't agree... Cue fight lol

Candy, I was aweing over your fb pic! Super cute! I always sneak pics of my boys sleeping lol. I'm a creeper!!

Speaking of men an LO earlier... I feel bad... Rob made a comment tonight that Grayson doesn't like him :nope:. I told him that was nonsense but I think he really is bothered by the fact, that he doesn't have boobs! I wish he would just understand, that he should just pay more attention to LO when he has him. He likes to just sit on the couch with him plays on his phone. I walk around with him, talk to him, change him, etc.... Stupid men lol


----------



## ReadytoMum

Peter hates his pacifyer as well... we didn't really want to give him one anyway, so I guess it's just as well, but sometimes it would be nice to have the option. 

Peter is however a champion hand-sucker! :haha: Since the get-go Peter has been a fist/finger sucker which is why he self soothes so well. I hope he doesn't grow into a thumb sucker, but for the moment I don't care if he sucks his hand if it makes him calm and happy! The girls need some sort of rest!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha Steph Allen and Rob sound like they could be brothers at the moment. Emmaleigh has been so difficult that I can't get anthing done lately so I hand her off to Allen and cues the she only like you and here take her back I am not doing it right...then cues our arguements. Men! 

Candy I cried when she read it. She put a lot of he heart into it. I feel so badly for Connie. Landon has not been eating either for the fact that we are all stressed out and he sees whats going on. I know how you feel a bout shit just running through your mind then you can't sleep...especially with a LO and you should be...makes it hard....speakingbof sleep that was a cute picture of Benson and Aaron!! I can't flash the camera eitheror shit hits the fan and Emme is wide awake and hell bent!


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> :rofl: Sarah... What a great visual.... Stripping as you run up to the door... Neighbors looking confused... Parents covering their children's eyes.. Bonanza music playing while your run becomes slow motion!!!
> Ok ok... So maybe it wasn't like that, but that's what I heard :haha:.
> It's amazing what kind of anxiety we can feel for something so silly :wacko:. I'm the same way, and I know with 100% certainty, that my chunker could easily go for some time, without eating lol

That's EXACTLY what it was like. My hair was billowing in the wind too, you forgot that bit! :haha:

Isabelle doesn't have a dummy/paci, but she has just decided her fist is super tasty this week! At first I thought it was a hunger cue (it was in the first few days and I thought she was telling me she wasn't getting enough boob time. Which I think is actually impossible...) but I now think its a comfort thing. I helped her get just the thumb in, but she spat it out immediately with a disgusted look!

Simon and I went to a friends engagement party last night, leaving izzy with my mum again. I put her to bed beforehand, and she usually sleeps until 12.30 at the earliest, usually more like 1-2am. So we left to get back before midnight and of course she had decided last night was an excellent night to wake up at 11.30. Luckily she happily took her bottle, but as my mum was heating up more milk we got home, so of course I boobed her and the milk had to then go own the sink :growlmad: I think I was a bit (read a LOT) rude to my mum though as I basically implied she had done something that must have woken izzy, the not taken care of her properly :blush: oops. So apology needed there today!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh DL they know when we leave. I think they have boob seeking sonar that emits through their sleeping eyes and when the sonar doesn't bounce off lactating boobs their eyes pop open. I left Anna with my DH's aunt while I went out to walk the dog and come home 10 mins later to her weeping inconsolably... sigh...


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh dear I am never leaving Emmaleigh! That's it she goes every where I go...I can not bare to hear her cry at all. I want to punch Allen in the face sometimes because he will be holding her and wants her to just cry it out....OH the fury i feel towards him.

Bahahaha at the radar kristabelle...I do hope that they grow out of this phase!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks for the comments about the pic of Aaron and Benny asleep hehe they are so cute. 

Mommabrown I feel so sorry for Landon too! I really hste how selfish our exes are to their LOs, Connie's been better for the past few days since they broke up from school for a week off, she's eating a bit more but she's made herself sick with worry, she's had low grade fevers every night since friday night. She gets them when she's stressed it's awful, she's also very clingy and tearful. I can't wait for all this to be over so our babies can get back to normal and feel more relaxed. People think it doesn't effect the kids but it certainly does! 

Well Aaron has been baby wearing!! I didn't think he would like it, but he loves it! Yesterday he put the carrier on and you could visibly see the pride on his face! After he pretended to be pregnant he wore the carrier around for a good hour trying out different things, then took it off and complained about missing his bump hahahaha!! loon! Then today we come home from the MIL's and he put it on again and walked around with Benny in there talking about how much he likes it and how close they are and about how he's going to wear it out shopping, park, trips ect lol. 

Talking about the MIL she come very close to the line today! She was having a cuddle with Ben and he started to cry, I told her he was due a feed but instead of giving him back she sat him up on her leg and his head was totally flopped forward, he had his chin on his chest and everything, it looked awful and then Aaron went over to take him back so I could feed him and she kept saying no you can't have the baby, he's my baby now. I know she was joking but after my Ex mother in law and the things she done to me I didn't really know how to feel. Then she said that Benson was a quarter hers and things like that, so i said errm no.. unless you pushed him out he's not yours! lol Aaron said to her that Ben is his baby not hers. I know she was just being funny so I took it lightly but my gosh she's lucky I wasn't amped up on hormones anymore! lol


----------



## doggylover

Candy, I hate hate HATE when people don't give Isabelle back when she is crying, especially after the not so subtle "she needs fed" line :growlmad: it's lovely that your mil is so doting on Benson, but I know the horrors your ex mil put you through, and totally understand why you get annoyed and upset. And :thumbup: well done Aaron for totally backing you up on it all. Sometimes the men are too good at saying nothing, so well done him! And too cute about him wearing Ben! Simon loves wearing izzy when we take her out in the carrier. We fought over wearing her today :haha: I won because I had a coat in case it started to rain!

Kirstabelle, you're dead right about the radar. My beast never wakes at that time when I'm in the house, and both nights I've gone out she did!! They are evil little demons!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol DL I can see me and Aaron arguing over who wears Benson too! I love your new profile picture you all look so lovely! You must be so proud. I see you have joined the annoying picture posting mothers group on Facebook, I'm a main member of that group hahaha, I love all the pics you upload and everyone elses of course only people who have a heart of stone would be annoyed at pictures of your gorgeous babies on their home pages xx 

I love how Aaron backed me up he's such a diamond. Well most of the time anyway!  x


----------



## ReadytoMum

My night out last night was lovely!! It was so nice to get out of the house baby-free for a few hours. My boobs were ROCK HARD by the time I got home though. Thankfully we had enough pumped that Adam could feed Peter a second time and I could pump off the extra so the little boy didn't need to chomp on them while they were so full! I didn't get any panicked messages while I was out, and he said Peter had a pretty good evening so that bodes well for future attempts at getting out.

We have another weigh-in at the doctors tomrorow to see how Peter has been doing on EBF for the last two weeks. Sadly I don't have very high hopes it will go well.... :nope: He eats all the time and he's happy and healthy, but I don't think he's gaining any weight. We had to get him weighed at the hospital last week when we were there for his stomach troubles, and they weighed him with his diaper and clothes on, and when they weigh him at the doctors they weigh him totally naked. Well he was almost the exact same at the hospital as he was at the doctors and he was wearing all his clothes! So unless he's gained a whole lot this week I have a feeling we'll be back to formula again. Sigh. :nope:


----------



## Mommabrown

Don't fret Readytomum. Emmaleigh only weighs 9lbs 6ozs as of yesterday and she is formula fed too.(she still wears Newborn clothes and diapers) I bet Peter has just eats like her enough to make him happy instead of sucking it all down. As long as he gains some weight is better than nothing. 


We ran out of Newborn diapers today and had to out a size 1 on her and they are huge!!! We celebrate Memorial Day here today so we had a nice cook out with my family and I got an extra day with the kids also! Down side to it is I won't get them next weekend as their Stepmom is taking them on Vacation with her....go figure my ex would stay behind instead of spending time with the kids.


----------



## Steph82

Oh Readytomum, let us know how Peter does at his weigh in. I've been meeting to ask how EBF was going. I agree with Mommabrown, if Peter is content after feeding, I'm sure your doing great!! 

Mommabrown, I can't believe that Em is too little for size 1 and still fits into NB. I'm a little jealous ... Size 1 are getting really tight for us and so are clothes size 0-3. We have a doctors appointment on Thursday and I'm sure Grayson will weight around 13lbs :wacko:

Hopefully everyone had a great weekend and happy Memorial Day (for those in the US). We took Grayson to two pool parties over the weekend and he was an angel!! Not one cry!! So proud of him.
Candy, I hope Connie was able to relax over the weekend. Poor baby :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum fingers crossed for babies next weigh in! I really hope he has put enough on. Im glad you had a nice night out and that Peter was well behaved for his sitter :) xxx

Happy Memorial day for you US ladies xxx 

Steph today is the day they go to the contact center. Connie was a bit aad yesterday and qants me to wake her up when Aaron goes to work at 5am whoch is now.. I gave her my favorite necklace to wear it has a butterfly on it and told her it ia magic. I said if she feels sad or misses mummy she can rub the little butterfly which has magic power and will make her feel better. Good thing with kids is they buy all that shit lol. So she is looking a bit happier now xx That is brilliant that Grayson got to go party with you! I bet he stole the party! xxx


----------



## Steph82

candy, poor Connie :cry:. I cant believe she has so much anxiety! All just because she doesnt want to see her dad? Or because she is just nervous? Either way... poor thing! Let us know, how it went!!


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Good thing with kids is they buy all that shit lol.

I was reading that thinking "oh how sweet"...then got to this bit :haha: I also laughed so much at that pic of her hair on fb!! Hilarious! I hope all goes well for your LOs at the contact centre today :hugs:

Steph I love taking izzy out when she doesn't cry! Well done Grayson for showing everyone what an angel he is!

Readytomum I'm sure peters weigh in will go just fine! Keep us updated.

Afm: well firstly I have managed to lose my car keys. Totally lost. I know they must be in the house somewhere as the car is here (unlocked for two days...) but can't find them. So that's not great.
Secondly, is anyone else having a bitch of a time trying to get their demon to sleep during the day? Isabelle is great in the car, or in her pram, or when we are at someone else's house, but at our house she's a terror. 
Eg. After an hour nap while we walked the dogs, came home and she woke so I changed her and we chatted, she ate. Then after about 45mins she was starting to get tired so I let her have a quick feed again to settle her and put her down. Took 25mins to get her to sleep (and she would only sleep in her bouncer) then she slept for 20mins before waking, but still exhausted. So for the last half hour I've been trying to get her back to sleep while she screams, absolutely knack erred but fighting it so much. She's now asleep again but I know it will only be for max 30mins. She used to nap no problem at home, for hours. I know her sleep time during the day is getting shorter, but for some reason at home she won't stay asleep at all.
Oh and she's awake. That was 6minutes....


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I noticed that nap times have drastically shortened. I really don't try to force him to sleep though, because he always seems in a good mood. If I really want him to nap, I have to lay on the couch with him and basically drown him in boob :haha:.... Then wait about 10min (to make sure he's asleep). That usually does the trick :shrug:. But I have to say, when he is up for most if the day, he sleeps longer intervals at night, so I don't mind it so much lol.

As for missing car keys... Have you checked IN the car? Since its unlocked, it seems that you may have left them there???


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doggy you may be hitting the 6 week growth spurt time - many babies are a complete bitch to get to sleep during them. We are entering the 12 week one right now and holy hell... pray for me! She was awake all night nursing then I dropped her at MILs at 730. Just heard from MIL (1030 now) and she's STILL asleep. At least she's getting a little sleep and not howling for boob the whole time though!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph I think she does want to see him but it has been almost 6 months since the last time and she was a bit worried about going with him alone, she was up this morning at 5am crying in my bed asking to stay home but she went in well and seems like she enjoyed herself so hopefully she'll find it easier tomorrow. 

Sarah, Benson has been a lot like that too last week then the last few days he's been better, so hopefully its just a growth spurt like sweetpea said.. did you find your keys? xx 

I'm having a horrible day, I'm in bed hiding under the covers as I type, having just ate a huge bag of cadbury dairy milk caramel thingies all to myself.. We went to get the kids from the center at 1pm and we were a bit earlier so I started talking to Aaron about me getting my tubes tied since he wasn't keen on getting his done and then we were reading about it online on my phone and the endless list of complications so Aaron said that I should settle with the coil, and I said or we could just both get ourselves done so there is no way of babies popping up unexpected, then he said.... what if we don't work out and I meet someone in the future and want to have babies with her?... I was so shocked. I didn't even consider being with anyone else, it's been hard for me to say yes to marrying Aaron because of my ex husband and I could have said all the what ifs there. I'm so hurt, I can't stop crying it feels awful that he would think that way and put me at risk of having another baby just because he might want one later in life. Then he got mad at me because I got upset. urgh I don't get him sometimes, why does he have to say things like that, he is so loving most of the time then he ruins it with stupid things like that! Things like that can't ever be unsaid :/


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh candy!!! I cannot believe he said that. Good to know he is thinking positive thoughts about your future together.what a dick. Dd it all go ok for connie and Lucas today?

Sweetpea I can't believe Scarlett is almost 12 weeks! Where has that time gone?! Maybe t s a growth spurt, I hope it is anyway! 

Steph, I wouldn't mind her being up all day if she didn't scream at me!! She's a madam when she gets tired!

Keys are located: I somehow left them at my parents house....even though the car is here. Begs the question: how did I get the car home?!?!

Our minister just came for a visit. I don't know how religious everyone is, but church is important to me and so we want to get Isabelle baptised. But our minister (we're pretty new to the church) is so awkward we find him hard to talk to so we didn't get anything sorted. :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

I know Sarah, he doesn't think before he speaks! I mean I can understand what he means and I would never force him to do something that he wasn't happy with but did he really have to say that to me?? Seriously what did he think I would say or do? 
That is so weird about your keys being at your parents house!! WTH happened there?? lol 
Connie and Lucas had a good time with their dad, Connie told me she had to rub the butterfly a few times and he gave her 2 bits of chewing gum which she isn't allowed but over all it was good :) xx
What are you going to do about the minister now? Will he have to come again? lol xx


----------



## stmw

Hey everyone - im on here from my iphone so will be an active member of the forum from this point on! Hope your all well xxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Welcome back stmw! If I couldn't get B and B on my phone I would never be on here! 

Poor Connie!

DL for a week now it has been near impossible to get Anna sleeping more than 45 mins or an hour in the day. The second leap starts for us today and just tamed the beast after a big crying jag caused by nothing. Ugh!


----------



## kirstabelle

I would like to write more but of course arms are full of baby!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: We are planning to get Peter baptized as well. We have our baptism course booked for June 10th and then we get to pick our date then.

Stmw: Welcome back!

Sweetpea: Wow! It's so hard to believe Scarlett is 12 weeks already! These babies grow so fast.

Afm, so Peter's weigh-in went as I expected. He has lost a little bit of weight and has not gained anything. Peter has grown in length and his head circumference has grown too, but he has not gained any weight. So after speaking with my doctor and her colleague that she called in for an extra opinion they told me that Peter isn't getting enough calories. When he was getting formula he was putting on weight fine, and with breast milk alone he wasn't. So we've been told that Peter is one of those babies who does not thrive on breastmilk, and we've been told to formula feed him from now on. :cry:

I was really upset about it earlier today... but I've started to calm down a little bit now. After all the headache and emotional roller-coaster we've had around breastfeeding so far, now that we've finally got the hang of it and it's going well, we learn that Peter still isn't thriving for whatever reason on breastmilk and we need to feed him formula anyway. :dohh:

So now I need to figure out how to wean him off the boob and onto the bottle full-time. We tried his first bottle tonight after a boob feed and he took it fine which is good.


----------



## liams_mom

Candy: That's no good! Can't believe he'd open his big mouth like that and say something so rude :growlmad: I've been very good about training Greg not to say anything that might hurt my feelings so as to avoid eating entire bags of chocolate :haha: 

DL: Even though Greg and I aren't "church going", we wanted to do something formal to show our belief and gather the family and our friends together - so we had Liam baptized at 1 year old. We will most likely have Jake baptized as well. It brings everyone together and is just a nice experience for everyone involved.. except maybe the child, depending on if they like water or not. :dohh:

ReadytoMum: I'm sorry poor Peter isn't thriving on BF'ing, but at least you have things sorted out and you have a clear destination and a good idea of how to get there now. I'm sure that your doctor wouldn't disagree if you wanted to pump and add some BM to his formula feeds if you want to feel you're giving him something. Even though I stopped feeding Liam from the boob at 10 months, I continued to put BM in his milk for about 6 months after that. It just made me feel better.. :blush:

AFM: Been having a rough time with Liam and him acting up at times. I know its a phase and he'll get through it. He just turned 3 and his emotions are all there and he has so many words and thoughts and he can't quite get them all to go together yet which has to be so frustrating for a little guy. He's never an awful child to deal with, but when he gets frustrated he wants to hit or throw or run around and we've had to really lay down our ground rules now that Jake is in the house. We've always been laid back parents and I'd like to continue to be laid back, but he's really testing our limits. I really have to try and get out ahead of a situation that might start him going :nope: Poor guy. 

Jake has done well today though. We're toughing out this leap by having a growth spurt at the same time which pauses the crying and adds lots of sleeping to the mix. I'm getting the hang of only feeding him when he's hungry and not assuming that because he's such a big guy that he's starving all of the time and shoving my boob in his face which can actually upset him more than being hungry :haha:. I feed him when I know he's looking for a boob, which isn't hard because he still roots like a madman. He just wants to sit and smile a lot of the time, so I put him on my knee or in his little monkey chair and he bounces or vibrates and smiles and squeals and coos. Its so pleasant :cloud9: Oh! and I've put him to bed twice today groggy, but still awake and he's gone down both times! I'm not counting my chickens, but I'm totally psyched about it for now. :)


----------



## doggylover

Sounds like we have a lot of leap-y babies at the minute, love to all mommas touching that out!!!

Readytomum I am so sorry to hear about peters weight. Is there no option for you to combo feed? Say bf first thing in the morning and last at night, so you still have that time with him, especially after working so hard at it? I wouldn't give up on your bf altogether quite so quickly, you have fought so hard to get him here!

Liamsmom sorry to hear Liam is giving you a rough ride at the minute. But at least Jackson is treating you well! It's when they both start playing up at the same time that you'll have major issues! 

Afm, looks like today is going to be another stinker :( she's already in a crap mood, and this is usually her best time of day.
Bright side: last night was her best ever! She went down at 9 and slept til 3, then slept again until 6.30. It was great! But I would like her not to be SO horrific during the day...


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, wow sounds like everyone is super busy with their LO's having growth spurts etc at the mo! 

We've had a bit of a tough week, my toddler got some flu like virus from his cousins last week (they came to visit all full of snot and looking really ill) which the baby also came down with 2 days later... so I've had two of them red hot, tired, crying and Snotting on everything poor little things! Vin has also had on/off projectile vomiting with it, lovely! Oh and DH has been seriously hitting the overtime (no choice as he's a chef and they had lots of functions booked) so I've been pretty much dealing with both ill babies on my own lol :dohh: talk about a test of stamina!!! :haha:

On the plus side, Vincent is growing like a mushroom despite the germs. I swear he looks bigger every morning! 
I've just packed away his newborn and 0-3 clothes, he's in 3-6m now lol!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Grrrr can't believe Aaron said that. . .but I had been telling Allen the same and he got hurt by me telling him to get a vasectomy as what if he wants more children. I don't and after me going through a tubal reversal I am not tying my tubes again. I never really took his feelings in consideration because i don't want more kids. But with that being said he had been begging for another one already! Wtf if he had to go through childbirth he'd change his mind.I hope Connie and Lucas do good for you during their visits and all goes well. 

DL we attend church too and i think that is awesome! And how is Miss Isabelle? Emmaleigh has been good I guess. She has her days but she really hates getting hot so usually if she starts pitching a fit it can be narrowed down pretty easily. Hopefully it is just the leap. 

Readytomum I am so sorry for you. Maybe it is just Peter has a fast metabolism and can burn his calories fast. I hate that you had a plan and worked hard through all the difficulties just to have to bottle feed. It will get better for you both though.Hugs. 


Steph yes I feel Emmaleigh is going to be like Allen's mom and mine just tiny little women. Seriously 0-3 swallows her whole and I have a few of them that sort of fit her ok but mostly all newborns still. I am glad Grayson did so well at the pool parties! 

Sorry if i missed anyone....
Afm, Allen is already wanting another baby!!!!!!!!!!! He is crazy but with us trying for 2 years and having a MC i think and the journey of us getting Emmaleigh really made him think through how hard ttc really is. I asked him to wait for a while or at least till she is at least a year old or so and he agreed but said he would like it to be sooner if at all possible. I want to lose an extra 10lbs and let my body heal properly so he is going to have to wait.


----------



## kirstabelle

Mommabrown I could not even possibly think of ttc right now. I said to dh I can see how some people only have one kid. Anna has just been such a handful that when I am preg with no 2 I will be hoping he/she is much more mellow than big sis!!

Ready to mum I am so sad to hear about your bf disappointment. I have been struggling with bf issues and weight gain worries too so really feel for you. You did everything you could and your hard work is really admirable I wish it had worked out for you. But at least once you make the switch you won't have to worry about his weight. Maybe for a little while you could still bf for comfort after his ff just until your supply is gone? Maybe it would make you feel better? Sounds like peter is making the transition well which is awesome. That will make it easier on you. Hugs to you both!


----------



## kirstabelle

And dano hope your boys are feeling better soon! Poor you doing so much by yourself - good job mama! And I can't believe vinny is in 3-6 months! Annelise is still a wee peanut and fits into newborn stuff and some 0-3 stuff looks fine. It doesn't matter since we barely leave the house anyway so she could technically wear whatever. But picking out her clothes is one of my fave things. I hate when other people dress her and nothing matches. I like to have her all cutenessed out with matching socks and all lol

And I am going to go wild today and download a book to read as watching bad tv is getting a bit much. No more 16 and pregnant marathons lol


----------



## ukgirl23

ah nooo Dan-o that sucks!! Are you all on the mend now? There is so much about at the moment. My kids have been more ill than usual so far this year. Summer really needs so move it. 

Mommabrown the thought of having another baby so soon after Benny makes my uterus hurt lol. Ots cute that Allen wants another one but I have to side with you and say to wait atleast a year xx 

Doggylover shes making up for her sleep during the night lol.. Benny is being difficult today too. He is super fussy Im trying to cook clean and do online shopping and he just wont settle not even with me holding him. So so soooo frustrating! x 

Connie was happier with the contact center today. She went in well. After contact we took them to a nearby park they had been begging us to take them to for ages and as it was nice today we agreed. While we were there Aaron come up to me really close and said
. William (my ex husband) was standing at the park gate for a few minutes watching the kids play and tbat he bad just walked off.. I never even saw him. I didnt know he walked that way from the center as the footpath is a few hundred feet from the park over a big field. The fact that he stood there watching is a bit creepy but also I feel guilty that his kids were playing and he could only watch.


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy maybe it will make him straighten his ass up for his kids. My ex is currently trying to take my weekend away to see the kids so i wouldn't get to see them for 2 weeks. So I called my lawyer the douche bag is in contempt of court for taking them on a court ordered visitation. I am so ready to get this over with....I dunno how my kids feel or where they want to live but for right now I have to work hard on clearing Allens name and focus on Landon and Emmaleigh. It makes me feel like a shit mom but I didn't choose this for us and when it is all said and done if they want to live with me they will.


----------



## lily28

Dan o hang in there hun, hope your boys get well soon, poor things...

Little Dennis is going through a growth spurt at the moment and wants a boob every 30 min. 
And he has become quite the eclectic baby who only wants to listen to chopin...  I swear I'm ok with Britney and Lana, but he will not settle with them.


----------



## ukgirl23

what a jerk Mommabrown! He is just doing it to hurt you and not caring what it does to the kids. If they think the kids are at such a big risk with you then they wouldnt let you have unsupeecised contact. Its really hypocritical. I hope my ex will sort it out but I fear hes only stepping up during court. Im ready for court again next week but Im worried about my health. I think I have pnd from all the stress. I have to wait until next week to see my doctor though :( I really hope Allens name get cleared it is so unfair that one lie can ruin so much for you all. Liars always get caught out in the end though xxxxx


----------



## kirstabelle

Awe candy and mommabrown hope this all gets sorted out soon. You have both been suffering for so long :( candy you can't feel guilty about your ex only being allowed to watch. It's his own actions that put him in that position and its what's best for Connie and Lucas. So sorry to hear you are so stressed and may have pnd is there a support number you can call? That's what they have here. Hope they take care of you properly and nip it in the bud so that you can enjoy your babies x


----------



## kirstabelle

Lily annelise likes bob marley and Phish. Quite the little rocker she is lol


----------



## stmw

Kirst - its so much easier on the phone isnt it! 

Readytomum - sorry about the breastfeeding having to be stopped. It is annoying when you have to stop even when youve tried so hard to keep up with it. I hope the transition goes well for Peter. 

Mommabrown - kevs said to me he wouldnt mind having another one either! Like you ive said i want to wait for at least a year! 

Afm - ive been given a low dose of antidepressants as the doctor feels my anxiety levels have increased alot. They do seem to be working ghough as i dont feel so stressed all the time - im a very organised and tidy person and like to get things done - obviously eith 2 little ones this cannot be maintained! Lexi is a beaut - i think she weighs about 8 and half lbs now and shes in 0-3month clothes! She sleeps well at night - going to sleep after her bath at about 8 and she will wake at about 2, then back down until 7 when Roxy wakes us up! Shes slept through 2 nights already aswell - couldnt believe it! 
Sorry if i missed anyone! Love to all xxxxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy I agree 100% with kirstabelle, you shouldn't feel guilty that he can only watch. Worse fault is it? Certainly not yours!!! What a creep, standing watching the, :/ I suppose maybe he wanted to see what they are like in a "normal" situation out of the centre, or to see you and Aaron with them. Whatever it is...super creepy. I hope Benson isn't being so clingy now!

Kirstabelle, I'm with you. The thought of #2 at the minute just has me like :shock: I mean, Isabelle is a pretty easy baby in general, but I still don't know if I could handle another one for a while!! What book did you end up downloading? I have LOADS of books that are new and haven't had a chance to read any of them. Did you ever look for someone new to help you after your disaster woman?

Mommabrown: Allen is batshit crazy for wanting another one so soon:haha: like you said, your body needs time to recover from the massive operation you had, it's bloody easy for him to decide another one sounds great! Isabelle also isn't a fan of being hot, it makes her so cranky! Our bedroom is so warm at the minute, so tonight she is just wearing a shirt sleeved onesie under her sleep sack, as her pjs (even w/o a onesie underneath) are just way to warm!

Dan-o so sorry to hear that LOs have been so ill. You are one impressive momma dealing with two very sick little men all alone! Thank goodness you didn't get sick as well!

Stmw: sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling the best :hugs: but I'm so happy that your prescription is working for you. Sometimes we just need a little help in that department, but I hope you won't need to be on them for too long. So so so jealous of your little tinker sleeping through! And she is so tiny <3 

Music wise...Isabelle only gets to listen to classical as that's all I listen to in the car! Her dad did play her lots of Disney tunes at the start, but he stopped after about two days! So she is all about the classical...oh and the "twinkle twinkle" music on her tummy time roll of course :haha:
She can just about fit in her newborn clothes, but she wore them all one last time last week so I could pack them away. Her 0-3 months are an ok fit, a little long in some cases! 

So she squealed like a maniac for 45mins this morning to the point where I had to leave her and walk away because I got so frustrated that nothing would calm her. When I went back, little tears were dripping down her cheeks :cry: all very sad and pathetic.
Luckily my SIL and I arranged to go out, so from 10.30 when we got in the car until 2pm she slept soundly. Then again from 2.30-4.30 and then AGAIN until 7.30. So she has caught up on some of the sleep she missed yesterday, so I'm hoping tomorrow she isn't so fractious.

Also, she didn't eat off one boob between 6.30 and 2 so it was a ROCK. the same one as last night as well. Poor unloved rock boob!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh kristabelle Emmaleigh and I are in love with the Lumineers and Macklemore at the moment. I have my ipod set on shuffle so she gets a healthy dose of rock, country, hiphop and rap. 

Stmw so sorry to hear about your anciety but very glad the meds are helping! 

Doggylover oh I hate hate hate when Emmaleigh cries I will do anything to stop it....I have sat crying with her before and I think the sounds of my sobs made her think I was a poor wallowing cow! She stopped crying and looked up at me like you poor sap! 

I agree Allen is bat shit crazy!!! I take care of Emmaleigh about 23 1/2 hours of the day when he starts taking more care of her then we will talk!


----------



## doggylover

I did cry yesterday, she was in her bouncer on the rug, and I sat next to her sobbing. And that is not the first time...

I'm also ashamed to say I told her to "shut up" several times yesterday and today. Not good parenting by me over the last two days at points :nope:


----------



## Steph82

Sarah :rofl: @ ou feeling sorry for your neglected boob :haha:. When mine get to that point, I force it into Graysons face ahahaha. (and I wonder why he is such a chunker).

I can't believe all you ladies LO's are sleeping for that many hours. What am I doing wrong :shrug:. We had two nights over the weekend, where he sept for 4.5 hours, then 3 and another 3... but thats the best we can do!! 

Shell, I am ashamed to admit.. I wouldn't mind trying for another one :blush:. Not that we are in any position (financially or relationship wise) to even consider it... but If our situation was different, I would not hesitate at all lol. Maybe I have forgotten everything, but I thought pregnancy was pretty easy and recovery as well :shrug:. Surprisingly, I am also not feeling overwhelmed with LO and work (yet!!). 

ReadytoMum, I understand the need to add some formula, but you dont have to stop breastfeeding all together, do you? Why not continue to BF morning and night (before a bottle)?? :shrug: That way Peter still gets all the benefits and so do you. 

Candy, I would have felt bad for the ex too... I know that he deserves to sit and watch, but I still can't help but feel bad for the dude. Only being able to watch your kids from the far, has to be hard! But , HE DESERVES IT !!

As for music, Grayson gets a mix of Rock and Country lol. I listen to country exclusively and Rob likes ANYTHING else :haha:. We actually have a onesie for Grayson that says "I listen to Iron Maiden with my dad". He worse it to a local restaurant (owned by the drummer of Iron Maiden) last week. lol. Too bad the owner wasnt there that day, but I guess that means, that we will have to repeat that lol. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Allen has done that too. I almost smacked him once when he said just shut up kid! Not bad parenting just difficult when you have done all you know to do and nothing is working. Emmaleigh has been far more difficult than Landon was and when it is just me and her and I have no relief or help I get frustrated too. I hope she starts behaving herself for you! 
On Memorial Day I handed Emmaleigh off to my Mom and sisters and just walked outside for awhile. I needed the break from her and they took care of her for the 3-4 hours they were at our house. It gave me a lot of relief.


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph i had a great recovery and a fairly good pregnancy also. I love Emma to death and don't want her being lonely and Allen has a good point but I am not about to tell him that! His head may get big and pop off his shoulders if I do. I just feel I need a bit of a break for me to be a little selfish and just spend all the time I can with Emma before another baby comes into the picture. 

I love the onesie!!! Allen is a rocker too and sings her lots of Metallica songs.


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I didn't know my mum was at home yesterday, she told me today (not helpful!) or I would have had her come round to help me. I think like you said, being home alone can make things so difficult, and I think it kind of blows things out of proportion when you have nobody to even say "what the heck is this kid doing?!" to. 

Steph: I saw you mentioned your relationship, are things not good still with Rob? I know you said a few weeks ago that he was struggling because of the job situation and it was putting pressure on things?

Baby wise, I would be pregnant again tomorrow! My pregnancy was so easy, thank God, and I loved every second!!! Even labour wasnt really THAT bad at all! I just don't know how you ladies with toddlers do it, all my energy is spent on Isabelle. I feel like every single thing I do all day is for her, even when I'm doing things for me it's to give me energy to look after her. I love it (not on days like yesterday:haha:) but cant imagine how I could devote myself to another tiny one in the same way. Does that make sense?


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you kristabelle xxx :) 

lmao at poor little rock boob!!! 

steph I felt so guilty that we had chosen the park near the center and he had walked past I know he deserves it but like you say it must be hard for him to see tour kids playing and not be able to see them.. I totally would have allowed him to hug them and talk to them if I had seen him. xx

Benson is being such a monster tonight hes still up!! his bedrime is 8pm and he just isnt giving in! I think he over heard daddy talking about having a bath with mummy haha tmi? :p I guess I dont need Aaron to get the snip.. this kid is birth control enough :p xx

stmw Im glad you are getting sorted with the pills. They really do make a world of difference. Well done for admitting to the gp that you needed help. Hope you are feeling better xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh DL yeah I completely understand. At one point in my life I had 3 kids 4 years and under and i seriously don't know how the [email protected]#k I did it. I can't even handle a 7 week old now! My sister was here again today and she took Emmaleigh for a bit again. She has wanted to be held and fed all day so it was nice to go pee without having to figure out how to wipe and hold a baby at the same time! 

Oh Candy don't fret over it too much. I know that not being part of my childs life everyday is heart breaking but seriously I try to be there no matter what the obstacles are. It is so hard to co parent a child when the other one is still stuck on their own selfish reasoning of torturing the other parent rather than just trying to be a good parent and leaving the past in the past. 

For what it is worth Emmaleigh has no sleep schedule. She is up when she wants to be and sleeps when she wants to. The only thing I can schedule her on is her 4 am feeding.


----------



## Steph82

Shell, Like I said.. it sounds great in THEORY lol. But I think reality... I would go mad with more then one baby ahahaha

Sarah, we are OK. We had a long talk and decided that we would both try to work on things. It has gotten much better, but we still have more of a friendship, then relationship. Its really hard to explain... we get along great... we don't fight... but we also don't gush over each other (if that makes sense). Rob described it as: Just kind of emotionless relationship. I don't know where things are going to go, but I know one thing... we will always be able to co-parent without any trouble. :shrug:
He is great with the baby and that is really all I can ask for!!! 

Candy, lets be honest... nothing can stop you and Aaron :haha:.. not even baby Benson lol! We DTD with Grayson asleep in his crib next to the bed :blush:

It looks like I have started AF :shrug:. I have had bright red bleeding (not super heavy, but kind of clotty??) for 3 days now. We havnt DTD in the last week, so its not from that and I stopped bleeding, 2 weeks after birth. I guess i'm glad, that we did not rely on BF as birth-control :haha:
But the good things is, it has not seemed to effect my supply, so I'm happy.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't had time to give a proper read through. Today has been busy! I finally tried out one of the mom/baby gatherings in my neighborhood and it went really well. It was at a coffee shop with live Jazz music playing. Peter loves music and it was nice chatting with the other mums. We're going to try another different meetup on Friday which is also in our neighborhood. 

As far as the feeding situation goes, after some thought we've decided to follow a similar pattern as to what we were doing with the tube feeding, except using a bottle now since he was gaining weight well enough then. So he will still be a primarily breastfed baby, and during the day we'll supplement with some formula every other feeding, and at night we'll just breastfeed, and Adam will do a formula only feed for the 5am-ish feeding. Hopefully this plan will be sufficient enough for weight gain while also maintaining breastfeeding. Next weigh in on Tuesday again.


----------



## ukgirl23

awww Steph Im sorry to hear you are having troubles with OH I know in my relationship with Aaron that having a baby has really tested us and at times things have been bad but after a while they pick up again. Maybe you are just going through a rough patch and things will pick up again? 
as far as AF goes that sucks that its come so early!! I dont inderstand how people rely on Bfing for BC anyway bfing doesnt stop people getting pregnant. 

Sarah I meant to reply more last night but Benson didnt give in all night. He finally went to sleep at 11pm! little monster. I wanted to say on the subject of telling babies to shut up that it doesnt make you a bad parent at all. When yku have tried everything to soothe a screaming baby and they are still going afterwards it is really frustrating! Or my personal pet hate is when they calm down and finally stop screeching long enough for me to relax and then suddenly off they go again lol. I told Benny to ahut up yesterday. He was such a pain in the ass!! I love him so much but my goodness that boy tested my limits yesterday lol. Things will get better as she gets older. Get Simon to look after her and go get in the bath or something xxxxx

mommabrown I couldnt agree more with what you said. It is hard to co-parent when the other parent is hell bent on making life hard! Its the kids who suffer in the end though. 
I have let Benny fall into his own routine and taken queues from him naturally. He usually has a zuper long feed around quarte past seven and is out for the count by 8pm or not long after so for him to be up until 11pm is really out of the ordinary for him. Hopefully tonight is better.

Connie was sleeping next to me in bed just now and starts saying she has growing pain in her leg then lifts it out of the cover saying she needs it to be rubbed and turns to me and goes... so mum are you up for it? hahaha sooooo weird! But I had to laugh! x

sorry for typos Im on my phone x


----------



## doggylover

Candy :hugs: thanks for that. I just felt so awful for telling her off, when she is so little and obviously needed something, but flip me did I know what it was! Lol at connie, kids do pick up the funniest phrases sometimes!

Steph: I know exactly what you are describing with rob. Sometimes I feel like that a bit with Simon. I do love him, very much, and I am so happy being married to him, but again we aren't big with the lovey emotions either. And since I got pregnant and we pretty much haven't dtd since, I definitely feel its more friendship orientated than anything else. But I think having a baby is definitely a tough thing. It has meant that Simon and I haven't had any us time. I took for granted before how easy it was for us to spend time together. I love spending time as a family, but I think we need to do something soon just us. 
I don't know if any of that even makes sense?!

Readytomum, I think that sounds like a great feeding schedule. And I'm thrilled that you are still going to be bf Peter :happydance: I suppose just take things one day at a time and see how Peter does and adjust your schedule to suit him.

Afm: a cracking night from Isabelle.......she was up at 12, 1, 3, 4, 5.30 and then Simon finally took her downstairs at 6am when she proceeded to scream her head off for him. So I am a zombie this morning!! In fairness her 4am wakening was because I forgot to lock her swinging crib in place and she had wriggled over and was smooshed up against the bars, poor doll!


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> It looks like I have started AF :shrug:. I have had bright red bleeding (not super heavy, but kind of clotty??) for 3 days now. We havnt DTD in the last week, so its not from that and I stopped bleeding, 2 weeks after birth. I guess i'm glad, that we did not rely on BF as birth-control :haha:
> But the good things is, it has not seemed to effect my supply, so I'm happy.

Good news you are still ok with your milk supply:thumbup:!

BTW how do you know it is AF and not lochia, I hear lochia can last 10 weeks? I 'm not able to distinguish the 2, it seems like I have a very loooong period to be honest. :shrug: Plus I have cramping. I'm glad I'm seeing my doc again on Monday because I'm at a loss.



ReadytoMum said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't had time to give a proper read through. Today has been busy! I finally tried out one of the mom/baby gatherings in my neighborhood and it went really well. It was at a coffee shop with live Jazz music playing. Peter loves music and it was nice chatting with the other mums. We're going to try another different meetup on Friday which is also in our neighborhood.
> 
> As far as the feeding situation goes, after some thought we've decided to follow a similar pattern as to what we were doing with the tube feeding, except using a bottle now since he was gaining weight well enough then. So he will still be a primarily breastfed baby, and during the day we'll supplement with some formula every other feeding, and at night we'll just breastfeed, and Adam will do a formula only feed for the 5am-ish feeding. Hopefully this plan will be sufficient enough for weight gain while also maintaining breastfeeding. Next weigh in on Tuesday again.

Your mom baby group gathering sounds fun, glad you had a good time! I will try to contact the girls from my birth classes, I miss them. 

The feeding schedule sounds great, hope he gains lots! :winkwink:



ukgirl23 said:


> as far as AF goes that sucks that its come so early!! I dont inderstand how people rely on Bfing for BC anyway bfing doesnt stop people getting pregnant.
> 
> 
> Connie was sleeping next to me in bed just now and starts saying she has growing pain in her leg then lifts it out of the cover saying she needs it to be rubbed and turns to me and goes... so mum are you up for it? hahaha sooooo weird! But I had to laugh! x

BF is not BC lol, I don't understand it either! :wacko:
HOWEVER, DH watching me BF all the time makes it a great BC method, I swear he is sick of seeing me with my engorged boobs out all the time. I'm telling you we are becoming the lords of celibacy.:dohh:

lol @ connie, so funny!!!



doggylover said:


> Afm: a cracking night from Isabelle.......she was up at 12, 1, 3, 4, 5.30 and then Simon finally took her downstairs at 6am when she proceeded to scream her head off for him. So I am a zombie this morning!! In fairness her 4am wakening was because I forgot to lock her swinging crib in place and she had wriggled over and was smooshed up against the bars, poor doll!

Oh poor mama :hugs: Get a nap when she is napping, hope you sleep better tonight!


----------



## Steph82

Lol Lily, you have a good point about BF = less sex lol. I swear, I'm constantly sitting around the house with one boob in Grayson's mouth! :haha: NOT sexy.

Lily I'm not sure I it's lochia or not :shrug:. I figured that it couldn't be, since I have not had any bleeding for 5 weeks. I thought that it can last longer, but only if it is more consistent. I'm confused... Maybe it's not AF?!?

Sarah, that makes complete sense. I guess I always envisioned that hopelessly romantic love. Silly really, since I am far from that :haha:. I think the problem is, I'm ok with how things are, but I feel like it won't be enough forever :shrug:.... Like I will miss being adored and gushed over?!? Not sure if that makes sense. We did have a really good day yesterday and it seems like things are getting better. :thumbup:
Boo for Izzy keeping you up all night!! That is exhausting. What did she want?? Grayson will usually wake me up for food or because he has to poo (am that can take hours of kicking), but he won't cry... Just grunt and kick. 
Grayson has been watching Rob the last 3 days while I was at work :haha:. Poor rob is desperate to start his job on Monday lol. I find it amazing, that I have LO and still manage to clean and do laundry and take care of the dog... But when Rob has him, I come home and it looks like they didn't manage to leave the couch :rofl:

Candy, lmao @ Connie!! Good for her... Roping mommy into some leg rubs! I should try that with Rob and see if it works as well lol

Question: do you OH do any night time feedings/changing? Even when I have to work and Rob doesn't, I don't bother to wake him :shrug:. I figure, I'm up already and I wouldn't be able to sleep while he was changing him.


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> Grayson has been watching Rob the last 3 days while I was at work :haha:. Poor rob is desperate to start his job on Monday lol. I find it amazing, that I have LO and still manage to clean and do laundry and take care of the dog... But when Rob has him, I come home and it looks like they didn't manage to leave the couch :rofl:
> 
> Question: do you OH do any night time feedings/changing? Even when I have to work and Rob doesn't, I don't bother to wake him :shrug:. I figure, I'm up already and I wouldn't be able to sleep while he was changing him.

You are super mom, I swear I can't do much except watch the baby, wash some dishes, and do laundry. At best I will manage to have a cup of coffee, and eat a banana on my own. Usually we have take out or DH will cook, or if I'm lucky my mom will bring some food over.
I have a girl come over once a week to clean, she my favorite person in the world right now.:haha:

Nope he doesn't feed or change him, day or night. Except on last Saturday morning when I went shopping, I left them a bottle of pumped milk and he HAD to change him lol:haha:
DH works 12 h a day, so I can't ask him to change the baby in the middle of the night. I get to nap a bit more in the mornings w/ the baby so I'm good.:blush:


----------



## Steph82

Oh no no Lily... Far from super mom... Grayson is just fairly easy lol. He will swing in his swing contently for 15 min at a time. Then he usually sleeps for at least 2 hours at some point during the day.


----------



## liams_mom

Steph: I know how the "friendship" goes and I've found that having a good go round in the bedroom (even if you're not completely feeling up for it) can go a long way to pumping out those loving feelings again. Afterwards you forget how you didn't "want" them and then the cycle starts all over again :haha: Greg and I get to the friend-zone all of the time, then one of us breaks the other one down and we find some "us" time and we end up feeling close again. Our hormones may not be as wild as they were, but they're still ramping up and depleting our emotions. Damn being female sometimes! 

Candy: I'm sorry you're dealing with some nastiness of your own, but never forget we're all here for you when your emotions get the best of you. I dealt with PPD after coming off a birth control pill suddenly (since BC fools your body into thinking its pregnant, coming off before you hit your green sugar pills can fool your body into thinking its lost the baby) and it was horrendous for me. I wish I'd had such a wonderful group of ladies to chat with when I was dealing with my crazy self back then. :cry: I was still young enough that I didn't know exactly what was going on and it took us a while to figure out what the root cause of my "depression and anxiety" was. I finally found a doctor that really went over my history and worked with me and helped me out immensely. I also found out the "pill" had caused a fluctuation in my thyroid and as the thyroid medicine built up in my system I started to feel SOOO much better. That will be my advice to you, have your thyroid levels checked if you can because PPD can be that simple. :hugs:

ReadytoMum: Your schedule with Peter sounds awesome! I'm so glad you decided to keep on with your BF'ing! :thumbup: You did an amazing job getting your supply up and its your right to keep it there for yourself and for Peter! :happydance:

DL: I yell at my parrot, Bailey, because he can be an annoying little bird. Parrots KNOW when they're being annoying, I am most certain of that. They test you just like a child would! :dohh: I must sound a terror to Liam and Jake which is probably not a good thing as Bailey starts squawking and I start yelling at him to "Shut his beak!" only to have Bailey say "I love you". Makes me feel like a great mum. :shrug: I've really been trying to learn all of Jake's cues so that we don't get into screaming matches and I think I have most of them licked. He's pretty obvious - Deep throaty cry = hunger, High pitched cry = gas, Squished face cry = tired

AFM: I have my 6 week checkup tomorrow and they're going on and on about my "balance owed". Greg had just started his new job so the insurance company was telling all of my doctors and the hospital that I hadn't met my deductible and all of the offices were overbilling me because they could bill for the whole amount of the deductible. Now that I've met my deductible, my hospital bill went from 1000 US to NOTHING! Because I HAD actually met my deductible. So I asked them to check my balance again by checking if 200 US was what I actually owed and the lady on the phone was none too thrilled to have me asking to have my bill adjusted. Apparently all of us stupid Americans are just supposed to pay because we don't know any better? Hell no! :bodyb: I am a strong woman and will question everything! :wink: 

Liam has had some boundaries put up, such as no toys around the house, only in his room, time outs have been instituted for very ill behavior and please and thank you are now REQUIRED. He seems to like the little bit of structure we've started and so we will continue. I read an article on French children and how they're raised with certain things that are acceptable and certain things which just aren't allowed and it made so much sense to me, plus a 3 year old is so busy searching for himself, sometimes he needs a little bit of fence to make him feel safe. 

As for Jake, I think we really are getting onto a schedule. Sleep for about 2 hours in the AM between waking up from the night through to 10:30-11, feeding playing, etc through till 1ish, then sleep from then through until 3pm ish, then up through around 7-7:30 then tubby time and a big nurse and finally - SLEEP. He's been sleeping from around 8-9 until 4am for a feed and then back down till around 7am YAY!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph Aaron only does it in the night if I ask but I'm proud of him because he gets up and does it without complaining. He doesn't do the feeds because I BF exclusively on demand. xx 

Thank you Liams_mom! That makes a lot of sense to me, I was using Nuvaring and had to come off it because my anxiety levels shot through the roof. It explains why I get so many pregnancy symptoms on the pill. That is why I'm recommended the non hormonal coil plus I got Lucas on the pill lol. I'll go to my gp next week to talk about the depression. Hopefully its just stress xx 

Good for you on questioning how much you owe! You have 2 children to pay for you don't need to be over paying on anything! It sounds like Liam is doing what my oldest child did around that age, he's starting to build a personality and see how far he can press you. Stay firm with your rules and disciplines and he'll settle down again, he needs his own independence now and it sounds like he's trying to see how far that goes for him. I'm still working on Benny's daytime routine xx 

afm not a good day again, well it started well we went out for lunch while the kids were at the center. Then the solicitor called..... The social worker posted her statement for court, she sees the abuse William lays on me but isn't worried about the children with him so she's asking for 3 visits a year with him unsupervised and if something goes wrong we can revise her decision.. but why should my children be put at risk just to prove he can't look after them. I have to fight extra hard now. I'm so upset about it I feel out of control of what is best for my kids. I feel like selling all my stuff and moving back here to protect them was a huge waste. He's going to destroy them and I can't stop it :(


----------



## Steph82

Liamsmom, I guess the problem is, that we really never had that feeling. I've never felt like his priority and same visa versa. :shrug:. But you are right... We need to get some "us time"!! Now, if I could only get this bleeding to stop :dohh:
I understand your issues with insurance!!! They are horrible, aren't they?? Glad you got it sorted out.. At least for now! 
I don't have a toddler at home, but I used to teach special education kindergarten and agree with the boundaries! LO do so much better with rules to live by :thumbup:. Good for, getting Liam started on that.
And jake on a schedule?? Bless you. When I'm home, Grayson decides what our schedule should be :haha:

Candy, I'm sorry you got those news today. :hugs: nothing is set in stone yet though right?? Do you think William would physically harm the kids, or is he just neglectful (not that that is any better)? Would you feel better, if they would mandate the visits to be supervised by you? I don't know how the system works over there, but here, if they don't pay child support, they have no visitation right. Does he have to pay you?
I really hope things work themselves out for you!!! This is truly ridiculous! I feel so aweful for you and Shell!!!! Men can be such dickwads sometimes!!! You would think, that they would be equally as concerned about the CHILDREN'S needs, as you moms are!!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph, as long as you are happy at the minute, and it sounds like you and Tob are enjoying having Grayson and being a family, that's all that matters for now. Whatever will happen in the future is the futures problem ;)
No idea what Isabelle wanted last night, other than vast amounts of food! She ate every time she woke (read that as "I stuck a boob in her mouth to kee her nice and quiet every time she woke") and seemed happy to doze off after that. :shrug: she's an enigma to me that little lady!!
All men must be the same. Simon gets up with Isabelle in the mornings so I can grab a few more minutes sleep. Twice he was off and I didn't get up until 9am and she was still in her jammies and he hadn't even changed her nappy (she was asleep...) by 9am I have her up, washed, dressed, and all our bits sorted for the day. Men just can't cope with baby plus other things! 

Night changes: nope, I do it all at night. Like steph said, I would just be awake anyway, and since I ebf I have to be awake to feed her, so I'm up either way, so Simon doesn't need to be disturbed. I did make him do the 5.30 change last night as I was so exhausted, and he does now get up at 6.30ish with her each morning.

Liam's mom, I think it's great that you are working on the philosophy that some things just aren't ok with Liam. Like you say, at that age they are still trying to figure the world out, and I guess giving them those black and white the rules for some things makes that a bit easier for them. And your schedule with Jake is enviable. Between 11am and 7pm we have NO schedule at all. What Izzy wants...she gets!!

Candy :hugs: I can't believe they work on the philosophy of "we won't do anything to protect them until something happens to them" it's too fucking late then you idiots. How long are the visits for three times a year? Is it a few days when they stay with him all the time? Or is that all still to be worked out? Don't give up fighting momma, you have worked so hard to provide an amazing life for C&L and you should be so proud of yourself for that.

Afm: luckily an ok day. Phew! And after a good feed Isabelle went straight to sleep (and she wasnt quite asleep when she was put down, which means she self soothed :thumbup:) 
She really made me laugh as when she is about to cry and get upset she sticks her bottom lip out. As I lowered her off my shoulder from being burped, about to go into her crib, she stuck the lip out and little tears were shining in her eyes! So she had another little cuddle before going in. She is so funny and pathetic sometimes!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl: That's super cute about Connie and asking for her massage. lol Kids are hilarous sometimes! I'm so sorry to hear the news though about the solicitor. There's still time for things to change though, and even if he gets awarded the 3 visits, it can always be over ruled if things don't go well. I know things aren't going the way you hoped, but you do an amazing job to keep those kids happy, healthy, and safe. You should be proud of that!

liams-mom: I used to work in a daycare in the 3 year old room (my FAVOURITE age!!) and kids that age are *absolutely* ready for rules and boundaries, as well as consequences when those rules are broken. That's great news that you've started some of that with Liam. Kids thrive when they know what's expected of them!! I don't want to wish Peter to grow up too fast, but I am super excited for him to get to that age.

doggylover: We have no semblance of a schedule either! I keep trying to sort something out, but it never goes the same two days in a row. :wacko: The one serious benefit of having to return to formula with a bottle this time is that Adam has now taken over the early morning feed which is usually around 5:00ish as a formula only feed. So I get a nice long strech of sleep, Adam gets to spend some time Peter and feed him, and he's up that early anyway to get ready for work! 

Steph: Sorry to hear that you and Rob and having some troubles. I know what you mean about things feeling like a "friendship" though. I mean Adam and I are very much in love still, but we never have any time to ourselves, and certainly no 'intimacy' time. It makes things difficult, but I'm sure that once our Lo's get a better schedule and sleeps longer at night it'll be easier to have some alone time with our OH's. 

Afm, I've been debating about when I want to move Peter into his own room to the big crib. Saturday he will be 6 weeks old and I'll be allowed to resume regular lifting etc. Part of the reason I'm debating about doing it sooner rather than later is that Peter normally sleeps swaddled or he flails all his limbs around and he gets them stuck between the craddle bars... so now that it's getting disgustingly hot here I won't be able to swaddle him anymore, and in the crib he'll have a lot more room to move around before he hits the bars on the edges. There's also a ceiling fan in his room which would certainly come in handy since we don't have air conditioning. 

I know that people have very strong opinions about how long LO should stay with you in your room for, so I'm pretty torn about when to move him. :shrug: Before the un-expected section he was going to sleep in his own room right from the start.


----------



## kirstabelle

Ready to mum I wish Anna would sleep in her cosleeper instead of in bed right up against me but I would really miss her if she were in her room. I think I would still get hardly any sleep as I would be creeping down the hallway all the time to make sure she was breathing. But I am a crazy woman so to each their own lol! Whatever you decide will be right for your family. Go with your instinct. 

Candy that is bad news from the solicitor but don't let it make you feel like what you have already done has been for nothing. You have kept those two babies safe and loved all this time, that's not nothing- that's everything! And I know you are feeling stressed and sad etc right now but it will pass and you will find the strength to keep fighting, that is what women do!


----------



## kirstabelle

And I keep meaning to say my dh has been amazing this whole time. Can't remember if I told you all that annelise has decided she can only be put to sleep by me and dh so he has been amazing. When he gets home from work he takes her most of the evening and at night he will do diaper changes so I don't have to get out of bed. I would not be surviving if not for him. I knew he would be a good daddy but he is actually amazing, amazing, amazing and I am counting my blessings that I have him!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im waiting for the child guardian to give more detail on the type of contact she recommends but Im going to fight it. I know him and I know my kids and Im not going to let one or both of them end up murdered or missing until they stop treating them as another pair of children to push throuh their system. Im so worried about their health and safety its ridiculous. Its unfair on Connie and Lucas to be put at risk. He has been abusive to Connie and Ive witnessed how it affected her. I ran with them when she was almost three. She would curl in a ball and lay there completely silent and still if she was scared. She would only play by herself in the corner and she would never be noisy. I fixed her when we moved back and now she is a normal seven year old girl. She still has issues with sudden loud noises and get stressed over small stuff now and then but its miles better for her now. Lucas grew up a normal noisey social little boy. Im so scared he's going to bring Connie back down and ruin Lucas in the process too. Child Services are meant to protect kids.. so he doesnt hit them but the mental stuff is just as bad possibly worse. Im going to fight for them even if it bankrupts us. I have to. 
He pays child maintenece but only because he is ordered to by the norwegian government and if he refuses to pay they take it from his bank. 

Steph I agree with Sarah about taking it as it comes and not worrying about the future. Me and Aaron have been off lately it feels awful to feel like he has pulled away a bit and I cant do anything to bring him back but I know if I highlight the issues too much with him it makes things work. So Im trying to focus on the positives and see if that helps us xx

Sarah Benny does the whole sad face thing too lately.. It breaks my heart lol. He gets extda boob and ciddles when he does it too haha. These babies know what to do!! xx

Reqdytomum I say if you feel like moving him would be beneficial to you all then do it. As long as you can hear him when he wakes up or cries then its fine. Dont worry about what othes would do or think this is you and Peter and you do what works for you. Parenting is a minefeild of you shoukds and shouldnts and so many debated topics. Im sure Peter would love the cool breeze of the ceiling fan on a hot night and the extra wiggle room xx

Kristabelle that is great about your OH! xxx


----------



## liams_mom

ReadytoMum: Thank you for mommy moral support! We actually had a great day yesterday. I tend to thrive when Liam is thriving, he's been with me for 3 years and we've always been close and I intend to try to remain as close as I feel I can through his formative years. He seems to be enjoying the fact that he knows what he can and cannot do in the house and he's been less aggressive and testy since we gave him "rules". I'm very proud of how quickly he seems to be getting the hang of it. I feel like a horrid parent when I'd see him being naughty, but then I realized that yelling at him to stop didn't really make sense without there being some kind of rule as to why. How would he know how to stop if I didn't make it clear? Kid isn't a mind reader! :dohh: The things we miss when we're close to our kids..
I think it sounds like Peter would be fine in his own room being squirmy in a big boy crib with his own fan :thumbup: We co-slept with Liam for the first two weeks until we couldn't stand having his sleeper in our room because it took up too much space :blush: and Jake was so big to start that we just popped him in his crib straight away. We use a snuggle nest until they don't fit, just to get them trained on how to sleep in their crib and then we let them manage on their own. :flower: Seems to have worked well for them so far! 

Candy: I'm so sorry about your ex and how things are turning out with the courts. I haven't had to deal with an abusive ex partner so I can't say I know how you're feeling, but I do understand feeling like you're being backed into a corner and that you absolutely have to fight. These are your babies and they can't do it for themselves and its so brave of you to be there for them instead of running scared. A lot of women here in the states just take the abuse, figuring they deserve it..and then..there are people like my aunt that beat the crap right out of the guy that tried to abuse her..I think she may have even been arrested but the guy got the worse end of the stick in the long run. :shrug: My family deserves a WHOLE 'nother message board! LoL 

DL: Jake does "the lip" too! Liam had done it practically since his birth and they look so similar when the lip comes out. Its usually out only when I have to pull him away from the boob to bring up a burp, but its definitely there. He's even had the tears in his eyes a few times for me. Cheeky little monkey! :haha: 

AFM: I have been sitting here for almost a half hour waiting to hear from Jake. Its near 5:30am right now and he's been down since 10pm! We had a fairly late night, not getting home from the park and shopping until 8 which is his normal bedtime - so it took him a few "boobs" to settle into his rhythm. :winkwink: I just had to pump out one boob and put it in the freezer! We're going to try and take Liam out to see Epic today while mom watches the little one who will hopefully be asleep for his afternoon nap while we're gone. I'm excited to do something fun like this with Liam. He loves the Ice Age movies, so I'm hoping he'll enjoy this one as well and there doesn't seem to be any major violence in said child's cartoon. :haha: Oh and I have my 6 week post baby check today! Woot! Going to talk about having Mirena put in one more time and in 5 years we'll probably be ready to "tie the knot" or cut it, whichever one of us decides to have the procedure. :haha: Ok ladies, I'm going to have to run and go stare at Jake's video feed to believe that he's still sleeping! Love to you all xx


----------



## doggylover

Liamsmom Isabelle slept so long last night I ad to get up and pump too!! Damn kids :haha:

Candy :hugs: is really all I can say. I can't imagine how hard it must have been or you and connie, and how hard it is again now. But you know that we're all here to support you, for whatever that's worth.

Readytomum: if you feel happy putting Peter in his room then go for it! If you were planning on doing that from birth anyway then he's gotten an extra treat all this time ;) as long as you are happy, it doesn't matter what the books/other people say! We haven't yet just because I'm far to lazy to walk to the next room to feed her! Especially since she's still feeding at least twice a night!

Afm: Isabelle slept until 5am! She didn't go fully to sleep until 9.45pm, which is an hour later than normal, but that's still 7hrs and 15mins! My boobs were insane of course :haha: and since she only ate from one and went back to sleep I had to get up and pump the other (well I didn't HAVE to, but I did as I am always eager to build up the freeze stash of milk!) then of course I had to let the dogs out and feed them...so I didn't get back to sleep until 6am...and she was up again at 6.30!

Simon takes her downstairs in the morning, and both yesterday and today she has SCREAMED for him. He is very upset!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Last night must have been the magical night of baby sleeping--Peter did a 4 hour strech, then a 3 hour stretch!! Lately he's been waking up every 2 hours, so this was a very welcome change! :happydance: He actually slept so well that DH missed out getting to feed him this morning because Peter was still sleeping when he had to leave for work.


----------



## Steph82

Wow 7 hours of sleep?!?!? I'm in awe!!! We are still holding strong with 3 to 4 lmao! We had our 2 month check up yesterday and Grayson weighed in at 13.8 lbs :shock:. He looks great though and the pediatrician said to continue whatever we are doing, since it seems to be working! 
He did get 5 shots yesterday (vaccines) :cry: and poor baby was crying. It broke my heart! Thank god, he had no fever or pains through the night. He is wake up at 3am screaming (which he NEVER does), so I shoved a boob in his face! Thank god that boob still seems to be the universal "fixer" of all his problems :haha:.

ReadytoMum, don't worry about what everyone else thinks... Do what feels right for you!!!! :flower:. One thing I've learned: if you ask 50 people about parenting, you get 50 different answers :wacko:. This goes for te outside world of course, and not our BnB circle :cloud9:


----------



## Steph82

Candy, when will you did out more?? I really hope they change their mind, so you don't have to fight them! An of course I hope Aaron steps in, to support you!
I know 100% what your saying, about talking to him about issues! I feel like Rob shuts down more, when I try to talk to him. So I end up walking on eggshells for a day or so (totally not my normal style, but I'm just too tired to fight right now). This seemed to work for us this time, because he has been wonderful these last few days :thumbup:.


----------



## ukgirl23

liams_mom I fought back at my ex and that is why he's ruining my life now, he's pissed big time and as all ways if you piss him off he'll make sure he gets you back for it. I used his computer once without asking and he threw it at me saying I had to learn that my actions have consequences, he told that to the social worker, that I need to learn how to behave so he has to punish me, she called him sick. I'm glad your aunt got away too, I stayed my him for 5 years because he took everyone away from me and made me feel like I was disgusting so no one else would want me, I wasn't allowed friends or to go out without him, I had to wear his clothes and not allowed to cut my hair or wear make up, he was really controlling and sick. It took a lot for me to leave, I remember feeling sick with fear and guilt when our plane was taking off but I felt relief too. Too many women get bashed for staying with men who abuse them but they are brainwashed to believe they deserve it so they are too scared to leave. Its sad. I want to shake those women and say that they are worth more lol. 

:hugs: thanks Sarah :) I feel better having you ladies to talk to about it. xxx 

I have to say I love the feeling when my boob is rock hard and Benny eats from it, it's like needing a massive wee for ages and suddenly going haha!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm glad things are looking up Steph I hope things continue to get better! in case they don't though, just have really dirty sex, that fixes everything hahahaha  
I got the report through today she's basing her decision for unsupervised contact on the 2 hours a day for 3 days he had last time he came so I've written to her my comments.


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> this goes for te outside world of course, and not our BnB circle :cloud9:

Too true!! :thumbup:

Candy I can't relieve he said that to a social worker, about you needing to learn about consequences, and they still think he's sane enough to be allowed near children....


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> this goes for te outside world of course, and not our BnB circle :cloud9:
> 
> Too true!! :thumbup:
> 
> Candy I can't relieve he said that to a social worker, about you needing to learn about consequences, and they still think he's sane enough to be allowed near children....Click to expand...

^^^WSS

Wtf are they thinking???


----------



## ukgirl23

yup I know... it's all about statistics and getting children through the system, look at those kids who got murdered by their father in France, she fought tooth and nail and he got unsupervised contact and killed them to ruin her life. Same with a man who lived near my dad, he killed himself and his 4 year old son during his visitation because he couldn't cope with the divorce and my ex is hell bent on revenge.


----------



## Steph82

So this is off topic, but rather amusing:

Grayson was looking for some boob comfort when I got home from work today, so I threw him in the Moby wrap (at boob hight) and let him comfort suck, while I did some cleaning. Shortly after he got settled in, he made the biggest poop and passed out. Well, it was around lunch time, so I ate my sandwich and finished it off with an ice cream cone :blush:. By the time I was done, I looked down at Grayson's head and saw that he was COVERED in crumbs :haha:. The poor kid looked like the floor of a bird cage ahaha... Crumbs everywhere... And he continued to sleep very contently, with his cheek mashed up to my boob :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

He can eat in the wrap? That's impressive, I think that kid loves boob even more than Isabelle.

And that is saying something!


----------



## Steph82

Bwahahah I swear this kid is like a pig looking for truffles!! If there is a boob within 5 ft, he will find it and latch onto it :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

He must attack you when you get home from work!


----------



## Steph82

He will have just finished another bottle (usually a small one of 2-3 oz) and as soon as he's in my arm, he will start crying and rooting like he hasn't been fed in days :rofl:. I'm not sure if this is healthy, but I just love that he still needs me :blush:


----------



## doggylover

I do sometimes wonder if its healthy for me to feed Isabelle every time she is upset. My philosophy is if she isn't hungry, she won't eat, but I do worry I am going to create a kid who can't settle without boob.

Parenting is such a minefield...


----------



## Steph82

Agreed :wacko:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls...I feed Emme everytime she is upset too and it usually is what she is wanting anyways. Totally agree with Sarah! 

I read back but all that keeps sticking in my mind is what Candy was saying...Honey I know he has put you through hell and back and you fight your ass off to do what you have to do to protect your kids. I don't know what the supervisor was thinking. I know you want him to be in the kids life but only if you know they aren't going to be hurt and with his History I am sure you can prove that they need to keep being supervised. 


Afm, well yesterday was an ok day. I texted on and off with Laurynn all day and then one of our friends that is also friends with her on FB said she had posted a bunch of photos i couldn't see and it pissed me off and I let her know. ...long story short she hasn't talked to me all day today and she has been on Facebook for the last couple of hours but hasn't returned any of my text. I know she is having fun but it still hurts that they act like this towards me. I feel like giving up...I am so upset today. To top it all off I was supposed to get them today for my visitation and they are on Vacation so I won't get them for 2 weeks. It just hurts as a Mom to see your kids reject you.


----------



## doggylover

Oh mommabrown :hugs: maybe the pictures were ones she didn't want you to see, not because she is rejecting you, but because you are her mom, and its not "cool" for your mom to see pictures of you doing whatever she was doing. 
That definitely sucks that they are on vacation. Do you get extra time with them when they are back?

Afm: Isabelle slept 7hrs 15mins to the dot again. Must be her new thing :haha: I took my pump to bed, so at 4am I had her on one side and was pumping off the other! And she was great after that too, she slept or lay peacefully in her crib until 7.15am. She usually has a little cry in the morning, but not today. I think I have been forcing her to get 'up' at 8am and sleep before that and her natural routine has shifted, so obviously she has been grumpy about us making her do something she doesn't want to do!


----------



## Steph82

Shell, I agree 100% with Sarah!! Laurynn is growing up and doing things that she doesnt want you to see! I'm sure it has nothing to do with you and everything to do with the fact, that she prob is embarrassed for you to see them (you know... kids do silly things, that they think are cool... but only cool for other kids to see). She certainly blocked her dad and all other authority figures form seeing them as well!!
As much as I love new technology, I also hate it! We didnt have the choice to ignore anyone at that age! Sorry that she is being difficult! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls. I have to realize she isn't a little girl any more. Sarah I was supposed to but now her Dad is being a jerk and not allowing me to see them till Next weekend. :'( 
Steph it makes it so difficult to protect them in a crazy world like this when they have all these ways of putting themselves out there. I come off as the over protective crazy mom while Stepmom is cool and lets them do whatever the hell they want. I know I am just being sensitive to everything as I miss them and want them back.


----------



## Steph82

I can only imagine how difficult this must be right now... Not to mention, totally unfair!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown it must be really hard for you in that situation. Cool stepmum is not you though. She can never be you.. Lauynn is being a typical kid and doing things to piss you off. I have seen how close she is to you in pics on FB and that she mentioned you at her pagent and not her stepmum. I hope soon she will talk to you. It is disgusting that you dont get your kids on the days that are set out for you. He's just being difficult xxx


----------



## doggylover

I hate these ex husbands :growlmad: That's all!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Just popping in quick on my phone while the little man is feeding. I don't have a lot to say, except that I agree with doggylover! Ex-husbands are dicks and I'm so sorry you ladies keep having troubles with them!!

Peter and I tried out our Infantino carrier again today and we were finally successful with it! He cried for a minute when he first when in as per usual, but then he fell asleep! So we left the house for about an hour and a half, and he stayed asleep the whole time. Huzzah!


----------



## ukgirl23

Ive alao been using our carrier today.. Ive mastered the babasling and now I love it.It tkes all the weight off my arms but I still hold round him because Im scared he might fall out haha.. Im the same with my carrier Im scares that suddenly it might unbuckle so I hold him still. 

I used to think swings were a waste of money until Benny was born.. mainly because with my older children, when they were babies I had time to sit diwn with them all day! But now I do not! I have a house to clean after my mini tornados mess it up and so I got a swing and omg it is frikking awesome!! Ben had £200 gifted to him so we used it to buy a Graco Sweetpeace swing Its a bit pricey but its worth the money. He settles so well in it I actually managed to clean the whole kitchen tickle Luke and cook the kids some dinner! I turn it off once he is sleeping. :-D


----------



## Mommabrown

I do the same Candy! I hold her tight while she is in her carrier. Emme still hasn't really stayed in her swing for more than 10-15mins but it is a long enough break that I can eat or get paying bills online done. 
If anyone on Facebook could tell Emmaleigh and I spend lots of time chillin out in our hammock. That was bought way before she was thought of but that is the one thing I don't think we could live without. As soon as we lay down in it she is either fast a sleep or chill as a bug looking around. Silly girl.

Thanks Candy Laurynn and I have a great relationship and I always try to talk with her about things that are on her mind but since they have been gone it had been a little different and I feel I smoother her with the I love yous and miss you so much's! They aren't leaving Orange Beach till Monday and tonight they are going out on the boat to see the dolphins. I want her and Brandon to have a blast but deep down in my gut I wish bad things upon their Dad because this is time I should be getting with them.


----------



## doggylover

I also hold izzy when she's in her carrier. Mainly because what the heck else would I do with me arms?! Either tuck my hands into my pockets (which is dangerous is I fall as nothing to break the fall except a baby!) or cuddle her!

Readytomum izzy also cries when she first goes into her carrier, I think it's because I push and prod her to get her in right!

Izzy has a sing at my parents and she loves it! They are definitely a great invention!

Mommabrown: I saw the hammock pic, so jealous! It looks amazingly comfy!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ha ha I have never thought about my hands that way Sarah. Our hammock is amazing I would sleep in it over night if I could! Lol 

Emmaleigh must be feeling my emotions today...she has been fussy and clingy. Allen and I are arguing over discipling Landon and he says I am taking my feelings out on him. Made me madder I just expect my son to listen to me when I tell him to do something. Ugh Men!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown I've seen the pics of the hammock, it looks super comfy! I want one too! I understand what you mean and I think it's normal that you would feel that way! I would be the same. I've thought terrible things about my ex lol. He's being totally unreasonable to you, there's no wonder you feel that way xx


----------



## stmw

Doggie lover, hopefully I wont be on the tablets for too long, they are working though which is a good thing. Don't be jealous about her sleeping through! It only happened twice, complete fluke! It's hard when they cry and you can't figure out what's wrong with them and nothing makes them happy. Don't feel guilty its so hard sometimes. In regards to having two children, it is harder, however you just manage, I don't know how, you just do!

UK girl, I laughed out loud with the whole Bentson being your birth control! That's so true and funny!

Steph82 , it's really good that a af hasn't affected your supply, That's one thing I was worried about when I was breastfeeding. In regards to night feeds, I get up with Lexi during the week as Kevs in work, but then he will do it on Friday and Saturday nights.

Ready to mum, I love baby groups they are really helpful for getting you out of the house and making new friends. In regards to baby having their own room it's completely up to you and what makes you comfortable. Roxy didn't go in hers until she was nine months old, and I think this one will be the same but that's just what works for us.

Will update with my info later as I'm on the phone and baby needs feeding! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, i know ive been naughty and not been up. Paige loves to stay awake alot more now. I have aswing to but its not illike your candy. Bloody batteries died in it so need more. I got her a therometre and that batteries you get in it doesnt work lol. she got her jags thursday and has been pretty good. She does have her tanturms though :(.

I'm starting to feel down though just about my body... I've start the gym with my sister and i check the scales on Thursday and i lost 2 pound. and i know your meant to stick to one set of scales but i cant help myself. Mums make me 5-6 heavier than me own ones and the gyms :(. Feel like i've gain that 2 pound back although i was on my period past few days i normal gain 6 pounds :( but i don't seem to have dropped it of yet. I'm hoping this is my period finished today lol.. tricked me yesterday.

To get into healthy bmi rate i need to lose 60 pounds :( im at 15st point 2lbs just now before pregnancy i was 13st so i gain all that back plus more :(. 

When im dealing with paige snack (sweets crisps) are the easy thing to grab but i would love to change it to healthy option.

Anyways else having trouble getting the weight un-control again or im i trying to hard to soon :( xxx


----------



## doggylover

Cherry I'm not too happy about my weight either. On my wedding day two years ago I was 9st, but usually I'm more like 9.5/getting towards 10. I went up to 12st during pregnancy, and the week after she was born I dropped down to 11.......where I have remained. I walk a lot with the dogs, but like you I am AWFUL about snacking on junk. So I made a really big effort to cut out all snacks, especially junk, this week and am now down to 10st 8. So that's around 5/6lbs just by not snacking. Every time I head for the cupboard I just think that it isn't worth it. I also just didnt buy any snacks that I like this week. 
So definitely try to cut them out if possible, I think you'll notice a big difference. That said I do eat a LOT of junk food!

Isabelle has been very 'difficult' at bedtime the last two nights. Both nights she self settled (yay!) but only slept half an hour, then for the next 30/45mins she wakes up, I soothe her back to sleep for 10 mins...she wakes up etc. so last night this went in until 11pm, which is ridiculously late for her. Then she only slept til 2.30am, and 5am. She is a monkey. Apart from the late going to sleep, her night wasnt too awful, but I am exhausted today.


----------



## dan-o

OMG I never get a chance to post in here any more! I'm constantly Opening the page to type and just as I start, either the dog (we have 3 week old puppies at the mo) or the baby or the toddler will start yelling lol! 

If I compare my baby to all of your sweet little things, it would seem like I am raising some kind of wild animal! 

Self soothe?? Let his dad or anyone else hold him for more than 20 seconds?? Sleep?? Sit in a buggy?? Allow mummy to use the loo without demanding milk at that exact moment?? err VERY NO!!!! Hahahaha :rofl: 

Vin is only happy when he is attached to me or passed out from exhaustion lol!!! That includes overnight!! :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Emmaleigh had a long stretch of sleep for the very first time! She went to sleep at 8 pm till 2am! She only ate a tiny bit and was back to sleep....I think its because I put her in bed with me in the early am during feedings....then slept till 7 am because she had a massive poop. 

Cherry and Sarah I try to drink a lot of water I lost 25lbs after having Emmaleigh and I haven't gained or lost since her birth. I really wanna tone my belly after having her but to be honest after 4kids it really is flabby. Insanity work out is what I am gonna try.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I've been wondering about the whole exercising and losing weight/toning as well. I'm within a pound or so of being back to my pre-pregnancy weight, but before I got pregnant I was trying to lose some weight to begin with, so I would ideally like to lose at least 15 more pounds still! 

I too keep having troubles with grabbing unhealthy snacks to eat instead of making better choices. Part of the problem is that stuff is ready to eat and doesn't take any time or effort to prepare. Now that Peter is awake most of the day I find it really hard to prepare a proper meal for lunch or dinner, if I get lunch at all! I think what I might start doing is at night once Peter is down is chop up some veggie sticks so that I have them ready to go the next day--that way I have no excuse for not eating at least SOME veggies! :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Hello ladies!!

As for weightloss, I'm with Shell. I lost 23 lbs within the first 2 weeks and have only lost 2 more lbs since :shrug:. Being that I had gained a total of 23lbs during pregnancy, I'm now 2 lbs less but I started out about 10lbs to heavy. I'm hoping to lose the remaining 10lbs within the next few months. 

Grayson finally slept for 5 hours in one chunk last night :happydance:. Of course I didn't go to bed until 2 hours after (thinking he would wake any minute :dohh:) and still didn't get any extra sleep lol. Oh well... I will try to get right to sleep tonight and hopefully we will have a repeat.


----------



## Mommabrown

That is a brilliant idea readytomum! I think slice up some fruit and peel some oranges this evening and put them in storage containers so I can just grab them on the go!


----------



## Steph82

Shell, your hammock picture inspired us to take Grayson to the pool today. :thumbup: he actually did really well and kind of stared at us dumbfounded lol. Of course we only took him to his belly button hight, but overall a success!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey everyone! Hope you are all well.

Dan-o you need a swing love! haha.. I got mine yesterday its magical! I got to eat HOT food for dinner.. not stone cold soggy food :p xx

On the topic of loosing weight Im one of the lucky naturally skinny ones who finds it hard to put on weight so Im about 8.5st now which is fine for me. I just need to tone the muscles up on my tummy so I don't bulge lol. Sorry :p 

its normal to crave junk food when you BF because your body needs fat for the milk so dont deny yourselves too much choccy ;) xx 

Benny sleeps a stretch of 5 hours from 9-10 til 2-3am then feeds every 2-3 hours.. Ive noticed in the heat he is feeding more x


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> Benny sleeps a stretch of 5 hours from 9-10 til 2-3am then feeds every 2-3 hours.. Ive noticed in the heat he is feeding more x

Has anyone else noticed that their LO seems to feed more often when it's hot?? The last couple of days have been quite unbearable here, and I've noticed that Peter seems to want to eat ALL THE TIME. At first I thought it might be a growth spurt, but now I'm wondering if it's because of the heat and he's thirsty! I know it sure makes me want to drink a whole lot more.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Also, now that we're supplimenting with formula, Peter's poos have become massive. Today he had such a huge one that it was leaking out the sides and back...so rather than even attempt to wipe him off with wipes I just plunked him down in the bathroom sink to wash him off! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> On the topic of loosing weight Im one of the lucky naturally skinny ones who finds it hard to put on weight so Im about 8.5st now which is fine for me. I just need to tone the muscles up on my tummy so I don't bulge lol. Sorry :p

I hate you right now! :haha:

Good on all these babies sleeping 5hr stretches! :thumbup: sounds like a good night last night all round! Pats on the back for all LOs!

Isabelle had a great day, and went down asleep but has just stirred (Simon has gone up to her :shock: that never happens!) I'm hoping for a better night than last night.


----------



## doggylover

Aww I was just looking at pictures on my iPad. There are some of me at my friends wedding in September, when I was ~13 weeks pregnant. I miss that early stage of it all!! The having a secret (we didn't tell anyone but family until 16 weeks when it was impossible to hide!) bit, and the thinking what was coming and getting all excited! Then there is my 20 week scan picture, and its just like looking at Izzy now! :cloud9:

Does anyone else miss being pregnant? I adore having my munchkin here, but also miss being pregnant a lot!

Also thought I'd share this pic of my monkey...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ukgirl23

Im glad that you hate me haha! My mum hates me too she has had 4 of us and couldn't shift the baby weight easily after her third and she has tonnes of stretch marks. I look like Ive not had any kids.. just a bit podgy. Im hoping that brown line fades soon so I can get my bikini on! :p xx

I read that in hot weather your body produces milk that is more watery and in winter milk is produced with more fat. So I guess Peter could be thirsty. Benson is sucking and gulping like mad at my breast when it has been warm. I kniw it is okay to give an additional bottle of cooled boiled water in the heat and I think that is safe from 2 months but I have to ask Ben's HV about it. 

My kids used to do huuuuuge poos on formula! lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I dont miss being pregnant but I miss my bump and feeling Benny kick and move about.. Oh and I miss how amazing food tastes when Im pregnant lol x


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I know what your saying about being pregnant. I was actually thinking about that yesterday... The 12 week scan, the 20 week scan, the BFP... It all seems so distant now :cloud9:. It's funny, because I can't imagine my life without Grayson now... So the pre-Grayson time just seems like years ago! I do miss the closeness to LO when pregnant. Maybe that is why I don't mind idea of LO #2


----------



## doggylover

Yeah I am at the point where I definitely would not mind being pregnant again. I'm not sure about the thought of having another child yet though haha! Can't really have the pregnant bit without the child part so will have to wait a while I suppose!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Yeah I am at the point where I definitely would not mind being pregnant again. I'm not sure about the thought of having another child yet though haha! Can't really have the pregnant bit without the child part so will have to wait a while I suppose!

Well you'd have 10 months or so before the second part happened. :winkwink:

Afm, last night was a strange night... Peter slept for about 5 hours (which was amazing!) and then didn't seem to want to sleep much at all after that. But when he woke up after his 5 hour stretch his sleeper and blanket he was swaddled in were wet. :nope:

It's gotten *really* cold here last night, so I had an extra blanket on him. DH bought some NB sized diapers yesterday in a different brand than normal, and I don't think they fit very well so I thought maybe the diaper had leaked and that's why he was wet. So change diaper to a size 1 in our usual brand thinking it's the diaper leaking and new sleeper. 

He slept again for about an hour... pick him up, and same thing-his sleeper is wet! The size 1's are definitely too big, but they fit better than the other brand NB size. So now I'm really confused. Change his diaper again and new sleeper... it's happend a third time too! :wacko:

He got THREE sleepers wet last night. I've NEVER had that happen before EVER, and now it does three times in one night?! But there's no way he was sweating and made it wet because it was a concentrated area and it was *really* cold last night, I had a sheet and blanket on all night myself.

I'll certainly be going out today to find some diapers in our regular size/brand so it doesn't happen again tonight!


----------



## ukgirl23

I never want to be pregnant ever again! lol 

I was at the drs this morning. Im still bleeding. I tore during pushing Benny out and they were 50-50 on wether or not they should stitch it so I decided to just leave it. Bad idea I should have stitched it lol. 

Going to my dr again on thursday to talk to her about that and to see if I have pnd or if Im just stressed out because of the court stuff. 

Readytomum where are the sleepers wet? Are the nappies new and were they pre washed or stripped first? xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Awww Steph I am so happy to here Grayson did so well at the pool.Emmaleigh loves being in the tub but I am still a little afraid to take her swimming. 

I dunno if it is the weather or our little monkeys just growing but Emme can eat about 3 ozs at a time now. Sarah these are all the things Allen was reminded of once we had Emmaleigh. I am not ready to be pregnant again but I do know i am finally on board with him to have another baby. 

Afm, we are leaving today to go stay at my MIL's and I think I have packed Emmaleighs whole room! Bahahahaha I need to just get away from everything and refocus instead of being an emotional basket case over court and the oldest two kids.


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Yeah I am at the point where I definitely would not mind being pregnant again.

I miss my belly terribly!:wacko: crazy but I had a fab pregnancy and I also miss the baby moving in there..:blush:


ReadytoMum said:


> He got THREE sleepers wet last night. I've NEVER had that happen before EVER, and now it does three times in one night?! But there's no way he was sweating and made it wet because it was a concentrated area and it was *really* cold last night, I had a sheet and blanket on all night myself.
> 
> I'll certainly be going out today to find some diapers in our regular size/brand so it doesn't happen again tonight!

he probably needed a bigger size in those. I get so many leaks with disposables it's unbelievable :growlmad: I will change him twice as often in sposies than cloth. He outpeed the newborn size in the first 10 days... 

I'm glad I use cloth, so much more reliable.:thumbup:



ukgirl23 said:


> *I never want to be pregnant ever again!* lol
> 
> I was at the drs this morning. Im still bleeding. I tore during pushing Benny out and they were 50-50 on wether or not they should stitch it so I decided to just leave it. Bad idea I should have stitched it lol.
> 
> Going to my dr again on thursday to talk to her about that and to see if I have pnd or if Im just stressed out because of the court stuff.
> 
> Readytomum where are the sleepers wet? Are the nappies new and were they pre washed or stripped first? xx

Oh Candy lol! :haha: 
I don't mind being pregnant but I'm not so fond of childbirth now. :nope: It was an amazing experience* but I 'm not of those who said "oooh let's do that again!" afterwards.

* meaning the part when baby was finally out and I saw him with his cord still attached, this moment and then holding him was pure magic :cloud9:

Omg so this is the cause of the bleeding? Get well soon!:hugs:

I think Readytomum has leaks w/ sposies.


----------



## doggylover

Readytomum that's insane about the leaking! I guess the other brand just don't suit him, and he must still be teeny to be in nb size! Poor soggy Peter!

Candy you already have three babies though! I only have one...I need more :haha: I'm bleeding again lightly today. It tailed off for a while but I think it's still pp bleeding rather than my period. It's so light, but I didn't expect it to last this long!

Lily, have to say again I love you mei tai! 

Um...Isabelle just peed and pooped on the sofa :haha: she was having a bit if nakey bum time, I had a nappy underneath but whatever way my mum was sitting next to her, when she peed it streamed off her onto the sofa...twice! So I went to get a new vest as it was wet, come in just in time to see my mum holding her, still nudey bum, and she poops in my mums hand and it drips onto the sofa :rofl: my mum thought it was hilarious!me, not so much as the sofa covers now need washed!

My health visitor came today at 11.30am. Shame I was expecting her last week and so was out! I was at my bf group where she was weighed at 11lb 1oz. Her weight and length are both 50th centile.......her head circumference is 90th!!! Massive headed fool! I blame her hair...


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> I'm bleeding again lightly today. It tailed off for a while but I think it's still pp bleeding rather than my period. It's so light, but I didn't expect it to last this long!
> 
> Lily, have to say again I love you mei tai!
> 
> *me, not so much as the sofa covers now need washed!*
> 
> Massive headed fool! I blame her hair...

Same here, light bleeding, it is one day on one day off...:wacko: I have an appointment with OBGYN tonight.

He he thanks, I love it too! I didn't expect it to be so good tbh! :thumbup:

oooh poor you, I hate poop and pee on places they shouldn't be... He usually pees on me when I hold him naked taking him to the bathroom to wash his bottom :shrug: I have something peed every single day.:growlmad:

Lol at the head, I think she is fab! :kiss:


----------



## Steph82

ReadytoMum, eek about the leaks! We have leaks every so often... But usually only on nights, where I skipped one diaper change (since he was fast asleep after feeding and I was scared to wake him :dohh:). I have never tried any other brand then the pampers swaddlers. They seem to work well for us and I buy them at a discount through amazon, so I never felt the need to try anything else. I'm sure it was just the wrong brand, and then the right brand, but to big. Let us know how tonight goes. 
Did Peter let you know that he was wet? Grayson (typical dirty boy) continues sleeping.. Happy as a clam lol :rofl:

Sarah, I was just reading your pee/poop incident and laughing hysterically (mind you, I'm at work... No bueno :shock:). Grandmas can take it :thumbup:. My mom got peed on, right after she changed into get work clothes :haha:. So he went to work, with baby pee on her lol.
As for size, Grayson is 95% weight, 90% length, and 50% head :shrug:. The doctors said it was perfectly find, because his head is normal, his body is just fat :haha:. 

Candy, I understand why you are done with pregnancy!! You poor thing had such a ruff time!!! I don't blame you lol.

Lily, that wrap is amazing!!!!! Does Dennis love it??? It is gorgeous!! 

Shell, Grayson always does really well during bath time, and it's been so hot here, we figured we would try! Plus, someone got us these cute swim trunks with matching water shirt (size 0-3) and we wanted him to be able to wear it at Lear once :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

not just that steph... 3 kids are enough! lol x


----------



## Steph82

ukgirl23 said:


> not just that steph... 3 kids are enough! lol x

:thumbup: fair enough lol... But like Sarah said... I'm ready for another pregnancy... Not another baby :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

fair enough lol. You all had lovely pregnancies, I did too until I swelled up like a hot air balloon


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Steph Benson has funny charts too! He's 75 for weight, 50 for head and 30 for length lol.. all the men in OH's family are short and fat


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol Sarah! I am sure your mom was laughing just as hard as we all are at this! When Emmaleigh did this to Laurynn I was hysterical!

Readytomum I hate Luvs diapers. We had received a bunch of diapers at the baby shower so we are using them and haven't had to buy any yet. When we do we are sticking with the Pampers too as they are the only ones we haven't had leaks from. 

Steph Emmaleigh has an adorable bathing suit that i think i may pack to go swimming in Springfield this week. I need to get some of the little swimmers diapers at the store too. We have been talking about Vacation in Panama City it has been between there and Destin, but we don't know how the baby will handle the trip so we are starting off on our first one of 100 miles or more tonight.


----------



## doggylover

Oh mommabrown have a great trip! I'm sure Emmaleigh will be perfection.

Steph and candy, :haha: at your boys little heads!! I like to think Isabelle's is all her brains.....!

We are also going away tomorrow, heading to Simons parents for four days which is super :thumbup: in one way I can't wait as when I'm there so many people will be vying to take Isabelle so I'll have my hands free...and no house to clean! Plus I'm so happy for his parents to get her in their house for such a long stretch of time, and for his extended family to get to meet her (all her cute outfits are packed!) 

But, I'm also scared about how she is going to 'behave'. Our flight is late tomorrow, as no other choice, so no bedtime routine to settle her. We won't get in until 12.30am knwednesday morning, so I can't imagine it'll be a good nights sleep from then. I'm worried that'll have a negative knock on effect, and being out of her home will put her out of sorts, and she'll be in a terrible mood all the time.

Not to mention we are petrified she will scream on the plane, because trust me, my kid is LOUD. Someone at bf group commented on how loud she is, and how horrifically piercing her cry is (she said it much more politely!) so that on a plane...people will HATE us. 
Boob in face the whole way I think! Stuff her to the gills!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah you and I have similar instincts! I am ready for Allen's family to pass her around and wear her out so when i do get her back she just wants to sleep! And as far as outfits -- I couldn't decided on which one was the cutest for each day so I packed them all! HA! Brandon(my oldest boy) is a bloody murder screamer too, has been since he was little and NO ONE could ignore his cries. Get that girl boobie drunk and she may be a little angel the whole way! lol I hope your flight is good.


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I flew with Connie and Lucas ALOT when they were babies. So I have a few tips for you if you like? You dont have to tke my advice but things tht worked for me were breast feeding on take off and landing.. helps their ears pop if they suck.. take dummies even if she doesnt regularly use one they are life savers on planes. Also I found with my two that they slept through most of our flights I think the noise and sensation soothes them. If she does start to scream dont panic most people dont care xx 

I found as well that it didnt matter if we were at home in norway or on holiday at my dads house in England the kids stayed in their normal routines an acted completely the same. They didnt eem bothered by the change in location xx

Im so jealous of all you ladies getting to go away lol. I hve to stick it out here for court his friday. Im a huge basket case right now :( no escaping it lol. 

Benson is 2months old tomorrow already! I can not believe how quickly this is going. Hes got his jabs booked in for next week. We have baby massage the day after I hope he will be up for it!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh and take a carrier with you on the flight they are great when walking throuh the airport and getting on nd off the plane x


----------



## Steph82

Oh man Sarah... I say BF the whole flight :shrug: at least that would be my solution :blush:.
I'm with Candy... Jealous of all your vacations :cry:

Shell, do they make swimmers small enough??? I could only find 24lbs and bigger. We just used a normal diaper... And that only for show mostly... Lol.. 

Candy, I will be thinking of you on Friday! I'm sure it will go great!:hugs:


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Readytomum that's insane about the leaking! I guess the other brand just don't suit him, and he must still be teeny to be in nb size! Poor soggy Peter!
> 
> Her weight and length are both 50th centile.......her head circumference is 90th!!! Massive headed fool! I blame her hair...

He is pretty tiny still... that's why we had to start on the formula again. When we was weighed last week he was only at 8.6 still, although he's in the 90th percentile for his head circumference as well! (and around 50 for length, and 25 for weight) I went out to buy more of the Pampers NB today so hopefully tonight we'll be back to normal on the diaper front and not have more soggy baby!



Steph82 said:


> I have never tried any other brand then the pampers swaddlers. Did Peter let you know that he was wet? Grayson (typical dirty boy) continues sleeping.. Happy as a clam lol :rofl:

Pampers swaddlers are what we normally use too and they've been great! Walmart was all out of those though so hubby got Huggies instead. Never again!! For the most part Peter doesn't seem to care when he's wet. :dohh: When he has a poo blow out though he starts to make noise. (And who can blame him?!) 



ukgirl23 said:


> You dont have to tke my advice but things tht worked for me were breast feeding on take off and landing.. helps their ears pop if they suck.. take dummies even if she doesnt regularly use one they are life savers on planes. Also I found with my two that they slept through most of our flights I think the noise and sensation soothes them. If she does start to scream dont panic most people dont care xx

I'll be flying with Peter in August to visit DH's parents and grandparents, so I appreciate this advice too! He passes out quite well in cars so I'm hoping the plane will be the same thing! We're going to be traveling by train in a few weeks and that will be an interesting adventure as well!

So, Peter has another weigh-in tomorrow at the Doctors to see if he's gaining weight again now that he's being supplemented with the formula again. I hope the appointment goes well, I'm getting so frustrated with him not gaining weight properly. Now that he gets the formula supplement he doesn't seem satisfied with just a boob feeding, he wants more. :nope: So I think we might have to start using formula with every feeding.


----------



## lily28

Steph82 said:


> I'm with Candy... Jealous of all your vacations :cry:
> 
> Shell, do they make swimmers small enough??? I could only find 24lbs and bigger. We just used a normal diaper... And that only for show mostly... Lol..


We are going for a small vacay (only 3 days) too in a few weeks, just to get away from everything really, it has been a hectic few months with birth and adjusting to the baby. We all need some pampering. looking forward to breakfast being ready waiting for me, no laundry for a few days, swimming, and sleeping in w/ my hubby and baby! :cloud9:

I got this yesterday: https://www.timtam-nature.com/en/popolini-baby-swimmer-xml-251_261-1213.html
from popolini, it is small enough for newborns in size S.
I think it is fine for a baby to swim naked, but there are perverts everywhere :growlmad:


----------



## Steph82

I will have to check that out lily, thank you!
I'm with you on the: baby's swimming bare... But the people in my community may not appreciate baby pee and poop in the pool :haha:. That's why we ended up using a regular diaper. I'm pretty sure it didn't hold anything in, but it looked legit ahaha


----------



## ukgirl23

perverts are everywhere! my little brother is in year 2 and his teacher has just been charged with 20 counts of child porn and now animal porn too and also the child porn images were what he created himself. He has been doing it for four years! 

at the beach or in public my kids are covered up as much as possible


----------



## ReadytoMum

Update on the leaking bum situation: So during our pre-natal course we were told that we should try to switch which way Peter's head is facing in the crib/cradle so that he's not always lying on the same side of his head. I had sort of forgotten about that until it was always an awkward time to try and do it. So two nights ago I actually remembered before putting him down for the night. 

The only two things that were different from two nights ago and previous nights were the fact that he was back in a sleeper rather than just a onsie and that his head was pointing in a different direction.

So last night the first time I went to pick him up to change/feed him he was wet again! We actually went through 4 sleepers rather quickly as he then spit up all over the second one, and then more on the third one (and me!). So I was wondering if having him switched ends was really making any difference... so when he finally went back to bed, I put his head back to the side is was usually on. AND when DH took him to feed him for the early morning feed he was DRY!! :shrug:

I don't get it?! How could his head pointing the other direction make his diaper leak all over!? :wacko: Safe to say though he will not be facing the other way anymore!


----------



## Steph82

Wow readytomum that is crazy!!! I don't see how one could be related to the other :shrug:. Try it again tomorrow night and see what happens. Do you think that maybe he is peeing more, now that he is getting formula? Do you BF before bed and at night or formula? I would think it would be more related to that but who knows. 

Candy, I can't believe that!! That's just plain gross!!! Ugh, what's wrong with society?!?


----------



## liams_mom

I'm excited! Little Jake slept from 8pm last night through to 7:15am! He had a good feed before bad and a lot of time spent getting in the zone and he just nursed into a coma and headed off to dreamland. He woke up a happy boy and just wanted to giggle and laugh and fart and poop. You know; regular baby stuff. Now I just have to get him to nurse off of my right boob. He can't seem to get comfortable on that side :wacko: Our rules are seem to be helping TONS with Liam. No more wild man or hyperactive man, he says "excuse me, mommy" if he knows I'm speaking to someone else. I just want to kiss him every time he does it. 
We also ordered a Marpac Dohm-NSF for Liam's room since we live in an old creaky house that makes lots of noise when the wind blows. I think if it works well for Liam, we might purchase one for Jake too since his room actually faces the street. :happydance:
To everyone I've missed, but will get back to shortly :hugs: xx
 



Attached Files:







51NAlhthRsL.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## liams_mom

I'm a mentally challenged American and I'd like to start to do the washable inserts, but There's too many to choose from! Any thoughts on how to get started, what's worked for you, etc? Here, we have "G" pants.."0" selection AT ALL! So i'll have to order online. I want something fun but that will still fit under his clothes. Seeing as how I'm doing all of this laundry anyways ;)

Any and all incite, info, etc will be completely welcome!
xoxo


----------



## ukgirl23

what is that dohm thing?? :/ 

my favorite pocket nappies are bum genius nappies, I use a fleece insert, just 1, they usually come with inserts. I found the hook and loop (applix) fasters much better than poppers, but GroVia AIOs are also super amazing x

Tomorrow is Aaron's birthday, he left for work at 4 so me and the kids went shopping on our own!!!! To get his presents and ingredients for a carrot cake. That was stressful lol.. now I have to make the cake while Benny begs for my attention and my other 2 bicker 
I got a nice photo frame too, I'm going to put in a picture of all the kids for him, Lucas has made wrapping paper by doing loads of pictures on normal paper, I think it's super cute!


----------



## liams_mom

ukgirl23 said:


> what is that dohm thing?? :/

the Dohm is a white noise machine that keeps loud noises from being processed and keeps them alseep through rattling windows and thunderstorms (which we have both!) It was recommended to me by someone who lives across from dogs and has an old house with creaky windows and lots of wind and thunderstorms! We shall see if it helps with Liam's fear old loud thunderboombers! 

Thank you Candy for the info on the diapering. I think I am going to go ahead and jump in to cloth diapering from now on :)


----------



## ukgirl23

liams_mom that things sounds amazing! We live on a busy main road that has a pub almost opposite.. might have to seek one of those thingys out!  x 

Cloth diapering is really fun and easy, I always hear, oh it must be such a faff about with 3 kids?!, but it really isn't. xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Omg ladies! Something happened to my terror baby last week, she has been replaced by a child that likes her sling, tolerates her car seat and has now slept in her swing instead of having to be held - it is a miracle!! I cannot believe it. She also does one long 4-5 hour stretch of sleep plus a second 3 hr one most nights. We are emerging from the newborn fog!! Yay!

Will write more later as the LO is just waking from a 2 hr nap in the sling and I know she is going to be starving and screaming in a few mins!


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and candy I friended u on FB but don't know how to find the group. I feel like I miss everything not being on it!


----------



## ReadytoMum

White noise machines are awesome!! We certainly love our Sleep Sheep! We also got a fancy one from Adam's boss that haven't we used yet... it does white noise, classical music, it projects images on the wall and you can turn it on constantly or it can be voice activated if baby wakes up! Peter is pretty good at self soothing right now, so we'll wait to use this one till he's a bit older and needs more help falling asleep.

Steph: I don't get it either! But when I tried putting his head back the regular direction last night after one of our feedings he was dry again! I wonder if the floor slopes downwards a little bit so that when he pees it was running down the diaper before it was able to all get absorbed?? 

Afm, our weigh-in today was AWESOME! Peter is now a whopping 9.7lbs!! He gained more than a pound in this last week! :happydance: The Dr. said he's playing catch-up so he'll gain pretty quickly for a little bit then slow down to a more steady rate. I'm so excited that he's finally getting bigger!! At this rate I'll have a chunky little monkey in no time as well. :winkwink:


----------



## liams_mom

I'm sounding the fool here, but Ive been online all day trying to figure out what cloth diaper would work best for me and Jake. I've settled on bumGenius One Size Pocket Diaper Package 4.0. NOW this is the tough part for me :dohh: How many of what inserts am I going to need? I know there are thick one's, average ones, super absorbent ones. Do I need something separate for poops that's disposable down the toilet? OMI. :cry: I am officially overwhelmed.


----------



## doggylover

Liam's mom, just buy a few of the bumgenius at first to make sure they work. Each one should come with an absorbent insert that goes into the pocket. For Jackson that will probably be enough for now, but for later on you will need to add a booster (I think maybe called a doubler in USA!) as the inserts most nappies some with are microfibre which isn't massively absorbent.
You can order doublers/boosters separately, and they often come in packs of 10 which should be plenty for now (you can always order more again later). Try to order something like bamboo or hemp, as those are super absorbent because they are natural stuff, unlike the microfibre. Then you can slip one in with the insert that the nappy comes with.
Liners, at the minute you shouldn't need any because the poo should (in theory) just wash out, but I do use them. I use washable ones atm, and have about 20, but they dry very quickly so you don't need loads. When he is bigger and doing solid poo you can use flushable/disposable liners then.

So for now, I suggest ordering maybe 2 bumgenius (that way if you find they don't suit you haven't bought a whole load and wasted money, and if they do order more later!), some liners (https://www.kellyscloset.com/-Liners_c_578.html fleece are great,and I prefer hourglass shape) and maybe some boosters (https://www.kellyscloset.com/-Doublers_c_579.html)

Thanks candy for the flying info! I forgot you used to fly so much, I should have been on to you last week about it!

Readytomum well done Peter!!!!! What a champion! And well done you too momma!

Afm: well last night waiting for our flight Isabelle decided it would be super to show off what her lungs can do. So everyone is waiting at the gate and she starts SCREAMING (and oh boy, do I mean screaming!) you could see everyone looking at one another going "this kid better not do that the whole f***ing way!!!"
Well, she did not, thankfully! She ate for 45mins of the 1hr flight, and smiled for the other 15!!
She was exhausted when we arrived and slept the two hours in the car, then I put her straight into the cot when we got to the inlaws. I was worried she wouldn't like it, but she slept 4hrs straight, which was great.

White noise: we have a machine, and I actually brought it with us to make it sound like home here. I dunno if it helps, but Isabelle has had it with her since birth and is a very good sleeper!


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle I was wondering who was adding me haha! I love your pic of you and Anna at the pub, she's adorable! I've added you to the facebook group now and put your name on the nickname-name list :) xx 

Doggylover I saw your status this morning about Isabelle being a good girl on the flight! I'm glad she was well behaved for you and Simon :) I used to love flying with mine, they would just sleep for 2 hours and I could read my book  xx 

YAY Peter!! Readytomum that is great news! I'm glad Peter is finally putting it on! xx

Liams_mom I say buy the bum genius, we use about 6 a day, we use disposables at night still, you should only need one insert at the moment. I think 10-12 nappies plus 12-18 inserts should be a full set. They are quite expensive so if you look on eBay and other sites you can find pre-loved nappies at a third of the price and they are already pre-washed too :) I use nappy liners in Ben's nappies, they are flushable. You can buy a special poo sprayer. I use bold 2in1, just 2 big spoonfuls and 1 spoon of nappy sanitiser, I think vanish would work just as well if you can't find a specific nappy powder. Thats all you need really, plus the nappy pail. I have the bum genius thick inserts they are really for older babies, and I have the regular bum genius inserts which are the best IMO. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

afm, I'm sending a form in to the council today to get £30 off my cloth nappies when I spend over £45 so now I know which ones I like I'm going to buy some nice new ones, I'm going for hook and loop fastening, one size, pocket nappies I will probably get a mix of AIO and AITs, bum genius, tots bots, fuzzibuns and charlie bananas <3 Bum genius have a cute new Einstein print I can't wait to get my hands on and tots bots have the pooper hero print! I can't wait for fluff post :D 

Benson was sick yesterday and have a huge poo at the same time, then didn't pee for 2 hours despite draining both boobies, so I had to call the dr and as I'm on the phone he goes and pees and now he's fine! typical lol. Aaron had to run out at 11pm for SMA formula in case he wasn't getting enough breast milk. I didn't drink so much yesterday and it was hot so I didn't produce much, I'm drinking like a fish today!


----------



## lily28

White noise:
I just play this youtube video on my laptop and he is instantly soothed!
https://youtu.be/s_2FDRtFOAw


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I'm so happy that Annelise is showing her lovely self and letting you get some sleep and you time, what a wonderful girl!

Candy, I'm jealous, our councils don't run nappy incentives :( I love love LOVE my Charlie bananas. They fit Isabelle so well, as the legs adjust like a bra strap, so you get a perfect fit. The fuzzibuns I thought I would love, but although they are good (and survived a poo-splosion!) they legs aren't as adjustable. Check out the softbums on funky monkey pants. I got an echo shell and some inserts, and I LOVE it. It's an ai2 and is so trim. I think they only sell the omni shells now, but I still think you can use it as an ai2 as it still has the snaps. I'd highly recommend them!
Also, bambooty are having a Bogof offer on their night nappies at the minute. I read some reviews which said they are great, but some said only to use them for the day. Either way, I'll use it and one was free!


----------



## doggylover

Oh also, Isabelle is showing her best side to her English relatives....

We took her to meet her great granny and she wailed the whole time, unless I let her rub her face against my shoulder. And when I say face I mean nose. Ie I am covered in the kids snot.

Her great granny still thought she was amazing, and laughed all the way through the screams. She must be more senile than we thought... :haha:


----------



## Steph82

Oh man Liamsmom, I admire your bravery in entering into the CD world :wacko: . For a brief moment, I thought about trying as well... Then I tried to google some info on it and became completely overwhelmed!! I'm sure Candy and Sarah have given you some great information but unfortunately, it still sounds like a foreign language to me :haha:. Plus, I feel like Grayson will need adult size ones really soon (because he is growing at tremendous intervals lol) and therefore they most def will NOT fit under the clothes :haha:

Sarah, Izzy sounds adorable... Nuzzling your shoulder with her little batcave (that's what we call Grayson's nose, since he ALWAYS has a collection of bats (ie boogers) in his cave :rofl:). 

Kristabelle, so glad to hear that Anna is giving you some space and turning into the lady you had hoped for!! :thumbup:

ReadytoMum, what a great growth spurt!! Yay for Peter!! Now you will be needed those size 1 diapers very soon!!!!

AFM, Grayson had his first episode of screaming, where the boob did not fix it :shrug:. That has NEVER happened, so I had to ask Rob what to do :haha:. His lack of a boob, has made him more creative in the soothing department then me lol. ... But in the end, it turned out that he DID want the boob... He just wanted me sitting in the glider and not the couch :dohh:.

I received an email offer for picture prints and decided, that we need to actually have hard copies of Grayson's pictures! Over the years, I have lost so many digital pictures (computer broke, computer replaced, accidentally deleted, etc) that I didn't want to risk it. When I ordered them on Snapfish.com, they had a 55% off special, so I only ended up paying $4 for 90 prints :happydance:. Today I received another email offer to get 100 prints for $10 (shipped)... So I just uploaded 100 more pictures and ordered them!! Needless to say, we had a family trip yesterday to buy an abundance of frames and photo albums... The house is now littered with pictures of Grayson :cloud9:


----------



## stmw

Hi everyone, finally got the times to reply on here about what's going on with me. Sorry about any typing errors I am on my phone. Lexi is really good and smiling so much now! I love seeing her little personality coming out! Doctor has prescribed me another three months of the antidepressants. He has said that he does want me to stop taking them after this though so that's good right?! We have Lexi's immunisations tomorrow so I'm not looking forward to them at all! I hate it when they are in pain, hope you're all good, will pop back on to catch up with everyone else soon XXX


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> AFM, Grayson had his first episode of screaming, where the boob did not fix it :shrug:. :

If this ever happens to me I'll die. Sometimes she's still screaming as I hold her open mouth over the nipple, a swift bit of stuffing the boob in sorts it out though! I'm glad to hear it all turned out ok, and that boob did in fact save the day!

I also need to order hard copies of izzys pics. Simon prints out the 'nice' ones, but I love all the ones from my phone which are just snapped quickly!


----------



## kirstabelle

Am I thick? I still can't figure out how to find the facebook group??

I always want to write more on here and reply to things people have said etc but just can never get a chance!


----------



## doggylover

Kirstabelle I think candy has to add you to the group as its a hidden group.

:growlmad: I am cross. We are away from home, so the only thing Isabelle has that is the same (apart from my boobs!) is her routine. Which is always 7.30pm start bedtime stuff. Well Simon and his parents decide at 6.45pm to take the dogs out and take Isabelle,thats ok as I assume they'll be back by 7.30pm. You know, since Simon knows that's when bedtime starts. 
Well they weren't back until after 8.15, and she was asleep in her pram until well after 9. So now she is up, wide awake, when she should have been in bed over an hour ago. 

And Simon doesn't understand why I'm pissed off with him. Oh maybe that's because it won't be him up at 3am with a baby who won't sleep because her routine is fucked. I'm FUMING.


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle I have added you to the group I will tag you in a status on there to help you find it

Sarah I can totally understand why youre pissed off.. I bet you were feeling really worried and impatient waiting for them to bring your baby back!! You think they wouldnt have been gone so long since she relys on you for food too! Silly Simon. Not one of his best moves! I hope she sleeps well and it hasn't muffed up her routine xxx


----------



## Steph82

Ugh Sarah, I would be pissed too!! I swear, men just don't think sometimes.. And I think you're right about the night time feedings... They don't gave to deal with any consequences, so no problem there . I hope she surprises you and sleeps well?


----------



## doggylover

It was eventually 10.45pm when she got to bed :shock: and since Simons family go to bed early as soon as I took her upstairs everyone disappeared off to bed, so once Isabelle was asleep I also went to bed, meaning my whole evening was spent worrying and cross. Not my favourite sort! She only slept three hours before getting up again, which is crap for her. I think she was genuinely v hungry as she didnt eat much at 10.45pm prob because she was so tired. And then this morning Simon is like "oh sorry about that" like its just a wee thing. 

MEN.

On the upside, she did fall to sleep straight away. Although I was kind of hoping for a scream fest at some point during the night to wake them all up to share in the pain :rofl: damn baby!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Sorry to hear about your routine getting messed up! It can be really hard to try and maintain things when you're away from home and there's other people in the mix to muddle things up! Even our short weekend trip we did to my parent a few weeks ago totally destroyed all sense of a schedule, and of course no one wants to put him down to have a proper nap, everyone just wants to cuddle all day! :wacko: Because heaven forbid the baby should lay down without being touched for an hour or two!

Liams_mom: Well done you for attempting the cloth diaper world! I can honestly say as cute as they look on, the extra effort of washing etc. is not even remotely tempting for me! lol Let us know how you get on with it if you decide to order some to test them out!!

Stmw: I hope Lexi's shots went well today! I have Peter's coming up in a few weeks and I'm totally NOT looking forward to them. When he got his heel prick blood test done at the hospital after he was born I had a total meltdown! (granted I was also exhausted, drugged up, and hormonal as hell!) So I hope this time will be a little better. 

Afm, tomorrow Adam and I are taking Peter to the local library for a singing/rhymes circle thing for babies. It's a free program they offer, you just have to call to register. I wasn't sure if Peter would get much out of it being so young, but I was chatting with another mom about it whose little girl is a day older than Peter, and apparently they loved it! So we'll see what it's like. There's two moms going with their little ones who are both within a week or so of Peter's age. I met them last Friday at the coffee date, so I really hope the three of us will hit it off well since our babies are soooo close in age. It's bizzare really... wanting to make friends with someone based on my baby. :wacko: What a whole new world it is!


----------



## Steph82

Lol ReadytoMum, it's weird basing new friend choices on the age of their offspring, isn't it?!? But I think that is our new life lol. We have a friend that is due in a few months and I can't wait. All my other friends have kids that are older already, so it will be nice to have someone to baby chat! 
I hope all LOs do well with their shots coming up. Grayson had his last week and actually did really well. No fever or anything! Hopefully it will be the same for you girls!

AFM, Grayson has been a little fussy over the past 2 days. He doesn't know what he wants... Carrying, eating, swinging, etc. I have to change it up every few minutes :wacko:. He has also refused to sleep more then a few naps during the day. Hopefully it's just a phase. But the positive side to that... He slept for 5 hours last night :thumbup:
I have a pumping question. Not sure if anyone would know ( since it doesn't apply to most), but here it goes:
I feed at home at 6.30am then pump around 9.30am at work. I usually get 8oz from both breasts that pump. Then I pump again at 12pm and get another 3-4oz (crazy how much less from the first :shrug:). Then I get home and feed Grayson at 2ish (and continue to feed all afternoon). He normally only eats about 8oz while I'm gone. Sometimes he will want some more and have an extra 2oz. I keep 8oz fresh in the fridge and freeze the rest. Having done that for a while now, I have a good reserve in the freezer.
My question is, should I just skip the second pumping secession at work (since he usually only needs the 8oz) or will that mess with my supply??


----------



## Mommabrown

Aw Sarah I wish I could say Emme did as well on our trip but it just isn't in the cards for us. She absolutely hates her carseat. She is never in it so my MIL said I need to take her out for longer trips each time. She screamed and cried the whole way to my BIL's house in Springfield. We were at his house for about 6 hours before we left to my MIL's as soon as I put her back in it the screaming was on! I know what you mean about routine being broken too. For 2 days all Emmaleigh did was scream and cry and as soon as we get home she is fast a sleep. 

Steph Emme gets her shots next tuesday and Daddy is taking her to get them as I hate to see her cry! I hope Emme does well too. I have bought the Tylenol for her just in case though. Emme has been a hell cat lately but I think it is the leap. It shows she is in the leap now with the dark cloud and lighting bolt lol! I don't have any advice for not pumping. I wish I could help!

We are starting to make Emmaleigh stay in her crib all night now. I feed her in the am once anyways so I feed her and lay her back down as they say she will start picking up on a routine of being with us or in her crib now. She did great last night ...she feel a sleep watching her mobile and didn't fuss till her normal 4 am feed. Only ate 2 ozs then was out till 9:30 am!


----------



## Steph82

Shell, 9.30??? Wow that's impressive!!!! Like you, I am trying to keep Grayson in his crib for the night. I now only take him out if he wakes around 4 or 5 for his feeding in bed... I have to be up for work at 5.30, so it's just easier to have him eat while I sleep the last hour :haha:. 
I'm surprised that Emme doesn't like her carseat... They say that LO love the motion of the car :shrug:. Grayson rarely cries when he is in his... But then again, we use it a lot since we are dependent on the car to go anywhere.


Candy, we will be thinking of you for your court date tomorrow!!!! Fingers crossed that all goes well. Keep us updated!


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown said:


> We are starting to make Emmaleigh stay in her crib all night now. I feed her in the am once anyways so I feed her and lay her back down as they say she will start picking up on a routine of being with us or in her crib now. She did great last night ...she feel a sleep watching her mobile and didn't fuss till her normal 4 am feed. Only ate 2 ozs *then was out till 9:30 am*!

Good job!:thumbup:

we go to bed (all of us) at around 11pm, where I feed him: this is our last meal of the day. 
At 3am I feed him and change a nappy, then another feed and nappy at around 6am. He sleeps until 9.30-10 after that.
I don't have any complains, as he is not awake once from 11 till 9-30, everything is done in his sleep. My only cue that he needs to eat is that he grunts. BUT I can't wait to wean the 3am feed :blush: I need my beauty sleep!

Hey I had my nails done yesterday lol :happydance:! last time I had them done was the days before baby was born! 
Now if only I had the energy to get my hair blown too :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Steph: I would say to continue pumping at 12.30 and keep freezing it. At Grayson grows he will (obviously!) need to eat more, so it will come in handy then. Maybe instead of pumping 3/4oz then you could limit it just to 2? That way you still having the stimulation for your supply of pumping, but not ending up with masses of milk in the freezer.

Mommabrown: sorry that Emmaleigh's trip wasn't quite a success. That must be awful to have her crying in the car, it must make the journey just fabulous :wacko:
I agree with trying to build up her time in the seat. Maybe even start in the house by putting her in it when she is settled, and keeping her occupied so she gets used to sitting in it?

Lily: take your tales of your marvellous baby away from me :rofl: I am so jealous! Not that Isabelle is bad, but there isn't anything as set in stone as your schedule. Mine is still all over the place. Can Dennis come and teach her how it's done?! Also, love the little bit at the bottom of your sig!

Afm: Isabelle was pretty great yesterday, getting poked and prodded by all the old women coming to see her! She fussed a few times (ok once she had an almighty FIT!) but nothing that the boob didnt sort! She didn't sleep very well last night - 4hrs, then 3hrs then 1hr, then 1hr in bed with me. I'm hoping its because we are away and the room is much warmer than at home and when we get back tomorrow she starts giving me some longer stretches again!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph thats what I thought too about kids loving to ride in the car.:shrug: Emmaleigh and I do more walking than driving and if we do go out in the car it is usually a short 10 minute ride. I have decided to substitute her bouncy seat for her carseat and letting her get used to it for longer periods of time. 

Lily I haven't pampered myself yet. . .I honestly haven't been away from Emmaleigh longer than taking a hot bath before. I love finally gettting Emme on a schedule and sleeping in her own bed she has taken very well to it. I wish she slept through like Dennis she willl wake up and move for a bit then start wimpering and eating her hands so I know it is time to feed.

Sarah Emme was the same way while we were gone. Two nights of non stop fussing and three days of screaming and crying. But once we were back she slept away. Emmaleigh and I are both hot natured so we like things a lot colder than Allen. So it was no surprise we are sweating sitting in my MILs house. 

Nothing really new Emmaleigh is 2 months old today and I am still in those shocked days of I can't believe she is finally here and is our baby daze! It feels like yesterday we were just going to the hospital with me screaming my head off at Allen that I hated him for putting me in pain and begging the nurses to make my contractions stop.:dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

hi ladies Im just popping in quickly to update you all on court. William was there. He was angry that he wasnt offered more contact by the child services officer. We heard him shouting at his barrister. My solicitor pushed hard so luckily he didnt get everything he wanted but our hands were tied and he did get unsupervised contact. He has got an undertaking order meaning if he attempts to remove the children from England or Wales he will go to prison for two years. I feel like Ive let my kids down. He has told the court that after christmas he is going to push for contact unsupervised in Norway. I need a few days to sort myself out so I will be back on monday and catch up with you all then. Hope you are all fine and have a lovely weekend. Thank you all for the support I really appreciate it xxxxxxx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> He has told the court that after christmas he is going to push for contact unsupervised in Norway.

Absolutely no way is that happening. Ever.
Sorry to hear it didn't all go your way, but I'm very glad to hear it didn't all go HIS way either. Enjoy the beautiful weather with your wonderful children this weekend.


----------



## Steph82

Oh candy, I'm sorry to hear that!! At this point, I hope he continues on his path of unreliable and never makes it to England to see the kids. Keep fighting girl!!! You are doing everything you can and that's all anyone can ask for! Keep your head up, things will get easier. Can you try to request counseling for him? Ugh, I'm so sorry Hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I think I will just keep pumping away!! You are right, Grayson will no doubt require more as he grows, so it will be good to have extra and keep the supply up :thumbup:
I'm agree with Shell, izzy will surely be an angel when your home and sleep her normal pattern again! While I must say.. 4 - 3 - 1... That's not bad... I get that on good days lmao :haha:.

Chatted with Maybesoon this am... She is doing well and will pop back on here when she gets back to work in a week :thumbup:

Any update from Sweetpea? Or Littlespy?? I miss our ladies :cry:

AFM, it's Friday :happydance:. Can't wait for some sleeping in with Grayson cuddled up next to me :cloud9:. Every morning this week, I left the house with both of my boys snuggled up in bed :growlmad:... Ok... Rob was trying to be snuggled up, while Grayson was wide awake... Kicking and talking :rofl:. Is it bad, that I'm happy that Rob didn't get to sleep either?? :sleep:


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy take all the time you need honey! You have been put through so much and it is hard to accept that you feel like you are letting them down. Stay strong like you said.. We are here if you need us at all. 


Hahaha Steph I wouldn't feel bad! I love it when Emmaleigh gives Allen a good healthy dose of medicine of how difficult she can be! Granted I hate when she cries but it shuts him up about how easy taking care of a baby is! 

Glad you heard from Maybesoon! How is little Mason doing? I am sure the rest of the ladies will pop in soon. I hope their Lo's are being good for them!


----------



## doggylover

Nope it's normal to secretly enjoy when the babies give the menfolk a dose of our reality!! 

Shell I loved that pic and the likes/dislikes of Emmaleigh on fb! Ad the wrong date made me laugh - at the airport on Tuesday the guy asked me what izzys dob is. I said 4/10/13 - which is right in America, but here it means 4th October 2013! Then I couldn't understand what the problem was!!


----------



## Mommabrown

I seriously do not know how I messed her date up! But I left it and added the new one with the right date. It can be a silly story to tell her when she looks back through her scrapbook!


----------



## doggylover

Baby brain!


----------



## Steph82

Ok CL ladies, I need some CL lingo lessons... And by lessons, I mean pictures and a description a 2 year old would understand :shock:!

What are the little diapers called that have little snap buttons (or velcrow) and have cute prints? Do you then need to put inserts in them? Can you buy disposable inserts (like mentrual pads), that you can throw away? Do you wash just the insert or the diaper as well?


----------



## melissasbump

Hey ladies, just popping in to catch up, glad everyone is doing well and enjoying their beautiful babies. 
Lucas is 12 weeks old now and a baby and a toddler is mega hectic but on the whole a wonderful time for us.
He sleeps through the night in his own cot now from 9pm till 7am onwards, its so much easier having had sleep. All in all we are all doing great. Will try and pop in more often love to you all xx


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph unfortunately most CD's look like that on the outside rgardless of the type :) The most popular kinds for people who want the least amount of work possible are All in Ones aka AIO's and Pocket diapers. The AIO's have everything sewn together so you put it on just like a disposable and then throw the whole thing in the wash. Pockets have an insert that you have to stuff in and unstuff and you wash the insert plus the cover every time. A benefit of pockets over AIO's is that they dry faster and you can adjust the absorbency depending on baby's needs. And then you can also buy covers and put inserts, prefolds or fitted diapers under those. But the covers look just the same on the outside as an AIO or Pocket but it is just the waterproof shell, so you can use that a couple of times and just change what ever the absorbent part you chose when its peed or pooped on. 

HTH have to go... child is awakening... siiiiigh!


----------



## Steph82

Kristy, thank you!! That makes sense... So it seems that pockets would be best for me. What are the inserts called? Are those the pre folds, or are pre folds for the covers only?


----------



## kirstabelle

Some people use prefolds as inserts but every brand make their own inserts from all different materials and you can pick and choose but you always get at least one insert included when you buy them. 

Good websites are cottonbabies, green mountaindiapers, nickisdiapers and kellys closet. Both Nickis and Kellys have trial programs so you can try a selection and return what you don't like or return everything if CD'ing turns out to be an epic fail!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls - have been reading and running lately as being back at work def makes downtime a shortage! My little sweet pea is 3 months old today, and now I also have a two year old! Time is flying! I'll have to do a full update soon but I am crashed out on the couch with DH with both kiddies in bed and don't have the energy at the mo :haha:

Also having been busy making headbands for Scarlett - it's my new addiction! 

Can I just say I think we have the cutest babies. Ever. Gorgeous. 

Here are some of my creations :)
 



Attached Files:







11D0D9B6-D032-4F9D-BDEC-362714B8AECB-11565-0000093A63D6BDD7.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 3









E937A895-D193-4858-9270-167DA482902E-11565-0000093B4211CBB5.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5









344BCF9A-5903-4956-BECF-BF8940C9DB7E-11565-0000093A82D7CB2E.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 3









ECABA382-8D22-4F6A-98A9-3FD13966FAC5-11565-0000093AAD11C1EE.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









929289DF-CC8D-435C-B0B0-069DB7918E96-11565-0000093ABBB4E212.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ooSweetPea

Btw that's DHs nip in the fourth pic, not mine - LOL


----------



## doggylover

Steph: everything that kirsty said! I would say that I wasn't fussed on pockets when I was researching but they work great. I have bought a few AIOs as well for convenience. But either pockets or AIOs should be easy enough for people to use on Grayson when you are at work.
Re: inserts. Pockets will all come with at least one insert (some come with two- a big and a small) Mostly the inserts you get are made of microfibre, which isn't the most absorbent. You can buy doublers to put in as well as that insert, bamboo is a good choice for better absorption. You can buy those separately.
Liners, I use washable ones, because disposable ones are papery and I feel that bf would just...sit on it like a puddle! I'll prob use flushable ones once we start real poop!

Sweetpea: love the headbands!!! Scarlett looks adorable! 

Afm: that moment at 4am when your movement monitor alarm goes off because your baby hasn't breathed in 20 seconds :shock: it was horrific. Kudos to Simon, he was up and at her side before my eyes had even opened. Neither if us slept much after that. She's totally ok, but she was still on the sensor pad, so we know that she definitely it breathe for those 20 seconds.


----------



## Steph82

Sweetpea, I'm gla everything is well and you are just very busy. I can only have te extra time, because I have so much downtime at work. I think I would be on here much less, if I was home with Grayson :haha:.
Those headbands are fabulous. You and Mommabrown have a real talent! I would almost be temptd to put one on Grayson lol :haha:

Sarah that is so scary!!! Thank god for the monitor?!? We have the Angelcare movement sensor one and have only had false alarms (because we would take Grayson out and not turn it off lol). I don't know what I would do if the alarm went off for real :wacko:. I'm glad that everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Steph82

Oh... One more question on CD:

So you need waterproof covers for all of them, except AIO?
I hear that AIO take forever to dry, is that right?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sweetpea: adorable pics of Scarlett!! Those headbands are pretty intense... you should try selling some at craft shows! I'm sure they would do really well. 

doggylover: That's pretty terrifying about the motion monitor going off! I think that's part of the reason we didn't get a movement one and just got the regular noise ones.... I'd be even more paranoid about that one going off and would never get any sleep! 

Steph: It sounds like you're starting to get this CD thing figured out pretty good! Kudos to you!

Afm, last night we tried Peter in his own room in his full sized crib. He was having a fussy evening, so the first time we tried to put him down resulted in him babbling away to himself for almost an hour! :wacko: He wasn't upset or crying, just making weird little noises like he was talking to his Sleep Sheep or something. lol After his midnight feeding though he seemed to settle down and sleep properly, so I would say it was a success! He will certainly be going back there tonight and we'll see how it goes I guess!

Tonight I get another night out too!! I'm so excited for it. One of my friends has got a group of girls together to go out for karaoke. I don't know if I'll sing anything because Adam and I usually sing together, but it will be fun to watch other people and just enjoy some time away from the madness. 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! :flower:


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph you only need a separate waterproof cover if you are using prefolds or fitteds. The Pockets are waterproof by themselves. So if you decide to just use pockets you don't need any covers. You might not even need doublers yet depending on how much Grayson pees. AIOs can be okay for the drying time if you are going to put them in the dryer but then the warerproof outer may not last as long, like maybe until Grayson is potty trained but probably not your second baby. Depends if that matters a lot to you or not. We haven't started cd'ing properly yet because we had been dealing with so much other stuff with our little terror but I am gearing up to start soon now that she is calming down. 

Sarah that is terrifying about the breathing monitor!! We haven't been using ours just because annelise is right next to me still. I am her breathing monitor!

Such a beautiful day out today here! We are conspiring to put annelise in her stroller... That will be a real test of her ever expanding list of "likes"


----------



## doggylover

Haha Kirsty as long as you don't start 'going off' in the middle of the night as annelise's monitor! How is she getting on now? 

Steph, like kirsty said you don't need an outer wrap with pockets or all in ones. My general rule of thumb is if its pretty, it doesn't need a wrap! 
If you want some AIO that dry quickly, I've heard good things about bumgenius AIOs. I don't have any myself (maybe my next purchase?!) but was reading up on them this week and they seem to get good reviews for drying quickly.
I assume from this line of questioning you are thinking of delving into the cd world?!

Readytomum: enjoy your night out! Make the most of it and definitely sing! Is Adam on babysitting duty?
And well done Peter for sleeping in his own room. Even the fact that he was just chatting to himself, and not fussing and upset is a great sign! I have to say, I was very impressed with how Izzy slept in the 'big girls cot' at my inlaws, and it made me wonder if we should transfer her sooner than planned. That said,while she is still feeding in the night I'm too lazy to walk in to her!

Afm: we're home :) I hate unpacking after a trip though! Especially when I had to cart home a wet bag full of dirty nappies :sick: would have loved our big suitcase to be searched :haha: Isabelle was perfection on the plane again :thumbup: she sucked on her dummy (Ie me!) most of the way again.


----------



## Mommabrown

Aw Sweetpea love love the headbands! I make Emme's too so I know how easy it is to get carried away. aking them!! 
Sarah I know how terrified you must have been. Emme's one episode has us checking for belly movement all the time or I will wake up in the dead of night to check on her. 

Afm, next weekend is Father's Day here in the US so I attempted to make a cute picture with Emme's feet...and do the wondeful Butterfly feet you see all over the internet....yeah thanks pintrest hers came out more like a smugged heart! Lol the older kids are amazing and I actually cried doing Laurynn's but hopefully next weekend we can finish making our frames for them and he can get them Sunday evening when he comes home.


----------



## doggylover

Shell I saw Emmaleigh's footprints and thought they looked great!! Shows what I know about art :haha:
It's Father's Day next Sunday here too. What is everyone else doing? I know some of you aren't FTM so are old hands at this, but I have no idea what to get Simon. And I'm leaving it a little late!!

:( Isabelle is the opposite of how Emmaleigh acted on her trip. Isabelle went down perfectly every night when we were away, and slept beautifully. Well, we are home now and she's back to her refusing to settle in her crib at bedtime thing. It is warm here, warmer than in Norfolk, so I doubt that is helping her mood. I got really irate with her, and took her out to try and feed her to soothe her. Well, dread of all dread - she refused the boob :cry: and screamed like I was murdering her. When Simon eventually came to help, I was trying her on the boob again, and she refused again. I took her away and put her on the middle of the bed, a little roughly. Well Simon then accuses me of THROWING her down onto the bed, which just ridiculous. She was in my arms the whole time until she was actually supported by the bed. I said "don't be stupid I didn't throw her" and he just replied "hmmm" indicating that he doesn't agree.

So now I am very angry.


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah we made him poems with hand prints and foot prints this year. I usually buy him tools or something he is really into though.

Boy oh boy I can't believe he thinks you threw her down! Allen and I have had this arguement with Landon and it was difficult for me to think he thought I would hurt him like that. I am sorry Isabelle is being difficult tonight. Just take a breather from him and reapproach it in a bit when you aren't so angry. He views things differently and apparently over reacted majorly!


----------



## Steph82

Its funny that fathers day is on the same day but mothers day is not:shrug:

Sarah, welcome to my world... where boob no longer fixes everything :cry:. Don't get me wrong, it still fixes most... but still! Very frustrating times :haha:

Simon is silly! Does he not understand that you spent 9 months making that baby and the last two feeding her like crazy?? What a waste of time it would be to throw her lol. Men! Silly!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Sarah.. As for CD... I would really like to give it a try but I am ver unsure if it is worth the investment. I'm sure that Rob will refuse to use them and if there is so much as a mild smell (from the wetbag), he will freak out. So... I don't want to invest a lot of money and then end up not using them :shrug:
I have a friend, that just started making fitted CD and they look amazing! Since they were super cute, I was very disappointed to learn, that they need a cover :nope:. I'm going to keep an eye out for some good deals. After much review, I think the pre folds would be most suitable for what I need?!? I could only get a couple of covers (since they don't normally have to be washed right?!?) and then just wash the pre folds?? If I get any of the other ones, I will need to invest more I think??


----------



## ukgirl23

steph Aaron refused point blank to use our CDs now he loves using them and even makes the cloth wipes when we run out. He even gets excited about new nappies :) bum genius dont need a cover.. I use pocket nappies all in ones and all in 2s and find them super easy my all in 1s dry in the same time as my other nappies :) xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

well all pocket nappies and flip nappies sont need covers.. its only really prefolds that require a cover. 

Sarah I cant believe Simon thought you threw Izzy!!! what a knoblet! Aaron also pissed me off yesterday.. Benny was irritable and Aaron wanted to give Infacol even though Benny was just squirming because he was having his routine morning poo.. I told him 5 times not to give him any as he doesnt need it, came back from the shower to find out thst he had given it! bloody men! 

Sweetpea lovely headbands :) even lovelier baby :D 

mommabrown I really love the foot print card. Do you mind if I copy? I thought the butterfly was really cute :) xx 

Im feeling much better today. Me and Aaron are fighting less now the stresses of court are over for now at least but I know in March we're going back to fight over Norway and I can not afford to loose that fight :( bad times xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy still away! I know how you feel. Ours is in July and I am so stressed out and fighting with Allen over stupid shit. I feel so heart broken and betrayed with everything that is going on. Tomorrow is my Birthday and my EX won't even let me keep the kids one extra day...his words are we have plans and I didn't get to see them that whole week they were gone! NOT MY PROBLEM DOUCHE YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT WITH THEM!! (sorry for the rant!)I hate him so much. I just keep praying to God that Brandon does the right thing and the court sees what a great mom I am to them and lets me have them back. I don't know if I can last another month!


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh he's horrible!! He could at least let them be with you for your birthday, he obviously is a very bitter man and has to use the children and their contact time with you to hurt you, which isn't a healthy situation for your kids. They can never have a decent relationship with you if he's going to use them as weapons to hurt you so he shouldn't have them. It seems like he is a lot like my ex, only interested in winning rather than the best interests of the kids! The courts will see that. You have the advantage that your children are older so they get a voice in court too. They will only grow up resenting their dad for holding them away from you, especially your daughter who is going to need you over her teenage years. 

Me and Aaron fight so much when we are going through court, over stupid shit and it just makes life extra difficult. It's all the pressure, worry and stress of the situation. You and Allen are strong though, don't let him ruin your relationship too xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Candy! I only hope it all works out. I never kept the kids from him and even shared them every weekend even though it was court ordered every other weekend. I know he is a vital piece in their life but he had made me resent him and his antics with the kids. I wasn't as emotional during my pregnancy and now I am dealing with all of those feelings and sometimes Allen can say the smallest thing like YOUR kids and I get really mad they are OUR children and we have raised them for 8 years together so I tend to blow shit all out of preportion. I am very thankful that the kids are older but I also feel like that is why my ex is doing this now is because the kids are more capable of taking care of themselves as he would never properly take care of them himself. They used to come home filthy stinky and not have brused hair or teeth.

Don't worry people always show their true colors and your Ex will get caught and he won't have a chance to see them without supervision let alone out of the country.


----------



## doggylover

Steph82 said:


> Simon is silly! Does he not understand that you spent 9 months making that baby and the last two feeding her like crazy?? What a waste of time it would be to throw her lol. Men! Silly!

:haha::haha: that made me laugh so much!
Yeah I find it strange that some brands/people make cute and colourful fitted nappies that you then need to stick a wrap over so you never see it! I use fitteds almost exclusively at the minute (and bought some cute wraps as mine are the boring sort!) and love them. I did buy some prefolds before Izzy arrived, but I'm yet to use them as a nappy - I stick them ind her bum when she is having nappy free time instead. I can't be bothered with the hassle of folding them. I'm way too lazy!
And yeah, our nappy bucket stinks - but only when it's opened! And it's not usually too bad tbh, it's not great at the minute because of the heat :sick:
Why don't you just get one or two and try them out? Then if you like them, add in some more, and if you don't, no big deal as not too much money is wasted. If you're worried about rob, maybe something like the pockets or all in ones would suit him best as they go on like a disposable. I know it's more difficult for you because you are at work as well, it's much easier for me as I'm home all day and do 90% of the changes.
And like Aaron, Simon is a total convert to cd! He loves it and can't understand why anyone wouldn't do it!


Candy and Shell :hugs::hugs: about your dickhead exes. Shell I can't believe he won't let you see them on your birthday, talk about playing power games. I know that things will go your way in court though.

Afm: I appear to have accidentally left my baby in England and brought THE DEVIL home to n.ireland! After her not settling last night she gave us(me!) I think the worst night yet. She was so squirmy and noisy, and even whimpered and almost cried a few times which she never ever does during the night. Today was my nephews 2nd bday party, so we were there all afternoon and she had only two modes - screaming her head off (while everyone else's children behaved like angels - ok so they were all much older but still!) or sucking me dry. I'm hoping she's exhausted herself and will sleep better tonight.
The weather here is glorious, but I don't like sitting out with her as I burn and I don't want her in the sun at all...so we sit on the back doorstep half in and half out!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah I blame the leap! Emmaleigh has been the same way since returning from my MILs and is sleeping like a NB again these last 3 nights. She is either eating all day screaming as soon as the bottle comes out or sleeping lightly. There are no in betweens. I am thanking heavens for Laurynn being here to hold her and feed her so I can attempt to get something accomplished!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover: Sorry to hear Izzy is being a little monster right now! But thankfully it won't last long because they seem to be changing constantly at this point. Sadly that means the good phases don't last long either! :wacko: Peter has been in a funny mood the last few days which I'm guessing is the end of his first leap. One minute he's smiling and cooing away making all sorts of happy noises, and then a minute later he's screaming the house down and is inconsolable! I hate it when that happens because I don't know what to do for him... he's not wet, or hungry, he's being held and cuddled so that's not it either. :shrug: Thankfully it doesn't seem to last for too long before he flips to another mood again or I'd lose my mind!

Mommabrown: Your Father's Day gift sounds really sweet! I've booked a portrait appointment for Peter at Walmart this Thursday to get some baby pics done for my Father's Day gift. Adam doesn't know about it, so hopefully we'll get some nice ones and it will be a good surprise.

Afm, my night out on Saturday was good, but a little odd. I didn't end up getting to sing anything at Karaoke because they hadn't called my name yet by the time we had to leave. But Adam had a good evening home with Peter and I'm glad that they got some bonding time alone. 

We've been stressing a little bit the last few days trying to get our godparents sorted out for Peter's baptism, but we've finally got that figured out. We have a cousin from each side to take on the roles, and we have our little info course tomorrow night when we get to select our date. Adam's family has a christening gown that's been used for every baby in their family for the last 80 years or something crazy... so it's a neat tradition to carry on.


----------



## doggylover

Ok I will blame the leaps! We are meant to be in the middle of our second leap, so I guess that maybe is exactly it.

Shell, Isabelle is also sleeping like a newborn at the minute, and decided she wanted to get up nice and early today so I'm zombied! Send Laurynn round to me for a few hours?!

Readytomum, I'm glad you had good time, and I agree it's great for daddies to have that time alone with the LOs without us crazy mums hanging around (or maybe that's just me!) My mm has the christening gown we all wore as babies, and we'll be using that for Izzy's baptism. I'm not a huge fan of it, but its something that is very important to her, and when my nephew was christened my SIL hurt her feelings by saying she didn't want to use it, so I'm sucking it up and putting it on Izzy. My mm was so pleased when I asked for it.


----------



## ukgirl23

we are in leap 2 at the moment as well.. Ben's been more vocal but more clingy to me, he doesn't let Aaron hold him long -.- He's sleeping more than usual and feeding like a newborn at night again too :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Readytomum I fantasize about being able to leave Emmaleigh with Allen and go out with the girl but an honest fact is I couldn't do it. He will let her cry out her fussiness and I soothe her instead. Truth of the matter is we have to different methods to parenting and disagree on lots of things. But he backs off and lets me do things my way and he says thats why I am the Mom. Lol I am so glad the boys get their bonding time while you are out. 


Oh Sarah Emmaleigh is trying to eat anything and everything that comes near her mouth. Last night I had her sitting up in my lap with my hand on her chest holding her up straight and Emmaleigh starts chewing on the side of my thumb and then sucking it. She has been sucking her fists too and refusing her bottle. Amd as I type this we are laying in bed together because she decided she was going to wake up everytime I laid her down in her own bed lastnight. Oh and I will package her right up in a box and send her your way. She absolutely loves having Emmaleigh here. We have a promise jar that we put promises in at the end of each week and we read them together at the end of the month last month she wrote I promise to be the best big sister to Emmaleigh and let her wear Camo and teach her to hunt!! Bahahahaha crazy kid and I disagree on Camo and Hunting two things which I don't do or wear, but it was so cute and I teared up when I read it.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Shell that is so sweet of her :kiss: what an angel! 
Izzy tried to latch on to my boob the other day. Not the nipple part....the regular flesh bit. She had slipped off the nipple and decided to give the rest of the boob a try instead! What is with these babies!?


----------



## liams_mom

DL: Its so great that you respect your family traditions. I wish my family had more, but we're all so spread out and my grandmother has passed and the family has gotten so big that it doesn't have its own traditions any more :nope: I had Liam baptized in khakies and a sweater vest..poor munchkin. Not that he minded. He's very much a boy, so wearing a gown probably would have put him out quite a bit :haha: We probably won't baptize Jake until he's a bit older as well and can walk himself into the church. 

Candy: I'm glad things are sorting themselves out for you at the moment :thumbup: You work so hard for your LO's and it seems like your ex just wants to punish you and if they get caught in the crossfire, so what? I was talking to my hubby about it the other night in bed and we just wondered aloud how people achieve that level of idiocy. Is it bred? Were they raised in a similar household? Its just so foreign a concept to me, but I've seen it in so many men, whether its a friend's or family member's relationship. :shrug: It just angers me so deeply when I see them treated like that and the kids just tossed around in the middle like toys. Don't they look at their futures and wonder what their behavior is going to do to them in the long run? Gah. Oh, and Benny's dancing video cracked me up! 

Shell: Emme sounds like a voracious little monster like Jake. He will nurse for 30 minutes straight on one boob and then switch to the next for his first AM feed. He is currently weighing in at 15lbs! I'm guessing that's about 1 stone for you ladies across the pond. :dohh: And Laurynn sounds like the best big sister ever! I wish Liam was old enough to make wishes and promises to Jake, but I think the best he could probably do at 3 yo is promise not to shove his toys in his face? 

Kirstabelle: I'm so glad Annelise has finally decided to let you all breathe a little! You must be :cloud9:! I was talking to my mom about what a phenomenal mom you must be because I don't think I could have gotten through what your LO put you through without pulling out my hair and some of Greg's too, just for good measure! Did you end up taking her out for a stroll today? We're dealing with lots of thunderstorms here, so our afternoon walk is on hold for now :cry:

AFM: it seems like all the little ones are about to take a leap (or have already started)! Jake is coming off as a shining beacon of hope right now sleeping through the night in his own crib and giving me just enough face time and just enough down time to be a happy mom. I'm sure I will eat my words shortly as his leap is at least 3 days off. :dohh: I am going to be self deprecating and hope that wards off the demons! I am quite sure I will be running to you girls in a few days with horror stories of my baby that won't sleep and won't eat and is driving me to tears. In the meantime, I will enjoy the quiet and the rumbles of thunder in the distance. I hope you ladies are having a good night and a good afternoon wherever you are! xx

PS - I am still trying to decide on CD's. I'm extremely picky and want the best, if not necessarily the easiest. Jake pees a bunch but is down to about one poop a day or every 2 days, but I know that won't be forever.


----------



## ukgirl23

haha Liams_mom I love Benson's dancing video! I know he's only wiggling but he was doing in time to the music hehe  
Yeh I don't know what he is thinking really, it's totally unfair on Connie and Lucas to be put in the middle of things, I could hear him shouting at his lawyer over what is best for Connie and Luke and I wanted to just scream in his face that he has no idea what's best for them because he hasn't seen them in almost 2 years! His mum is a huuuuge control freak! She's really manipulative and oddly over concerned about vitamins lol, I think that is where he gets it from. weirdos! 
During this leap Ben's been really sleepy, I find myself bored during the day now, he wakes up in the night more for milk but isn't more awake at night than normal, I guess it's all the brain development. 
?Have you seen my CD blog? It might be helpful in helping you decide xx


----------



## Steph82

Sam, I will let you know how I like the softbums Omni. I read they were good for Chubby big babies. I know Jack is on the bigger size as well... Grayson is over 14lbs now :wacko:. and hes a pretty heavy wetter

Sarah, I love the side boob latch :haha:. Remember when I was bragging about Grayson nursing in his sling?? Well last time he was doing it, I looked down, and found him attached to my side boob as well :haha:. I didn't even notice and he apparently didnt care :rofl:. Proof that he likes to comfort feed? Its only weird, when you have to explain to OH, why you have hickys on your boobs :winkwink::haha:

Candy, your blog mentioned disposable liners... Are they worth the money for BF poo? Does it still catch most of it? and are they soft enough? No point of going with cloth for baby comfort, and then adding an uncomfortable layer.


----------



## ukgirl23

the liner feels super soft and Ben is happy with it. it catches the solid parts of bf poo. IMO they are well worth the money xx


----------



## liams_mom

ukgirl23 said:


> His mum is a huuuuge control freak! She's really manipulative and oddly over concerned about vitamins lol, I think that is where he gets it from. weirdos!

How can you be oddly and overly concerned with vitamins?! So weird! Come to think of it, my mom takes quite a few vitamins, but she's done a lot of reading on what she needs being >60 and that's what she takes. I take my pre-natal ATM and haven't really given any thought to anything else since I'm BF'ing and you never know what you can and can't take. :shrug: 

Steph: Thank you! :thumbup: Keep me posted on your experiences with your big man. That's probably what I'm most concerned about is how big will his bum actually be with a cloth diaper on? We're already in 6 month clothing (easily) and with the extra bum action, we may be moving into the 9-12 month range at 2 months old. :wacko: Oddly, Jake's pediatrician thinks he's perfect since he's completely proportionate, which makes *me* feel better, its just seeing him outgrow his NB stuff within 3 days and then outgrow his 3-6 months within 3 weeks and now he's in 6 month or 6-9 month clothes..I'm putting clothes away faster than I can find them to get them out! :dohh:

AFM: Jake is definitely nearing his next leap :nope: Poor little fella' is eating for an hour, sleeping for an hour, eating for an hour, sleeping for an hour. Fortunately he is sleeping through the night, but he wants to comfort nurse until 10:30 at night before he'll allow me to put him *near* his crib. He seems to know when momma is going to leave :cry: He's also finally realizing he has these crazy things called hands, arms and legs! He gets into his crib and he's all trying to climb up and down it (he sleeps on his belly). He's such a good guy though, I can't fault him for trying figure out his little body :flower: 
In other news; since we've instituted "rules" for Liam, his naughty behavior has pretty much dwindled to nothing. He asks to bring certain toys out of his room, he asks to use the refrigerator, he is polite, its like a miracle. I am SO ready for teenage years..NOT! LoL 

I hope everyone is doing well. Be safe and keep up with your LO's! xx


----------



## Steph82

Oh man Sam, Jake does sound big! Grayson still fits into "some" 0-3, but mostly 3-6 these days. It makes me a little sad, to pack away all this small bits and bobs :cry:. But like you said, our doctors is not worried either, as he seems very happy and healthy!! The reason I decided to try the Softbums Omni, is for it's adjustability. I'm sure Sarah could give us actual facts (as opposed to my Internet findings) on how the fit works... But from what I have read, these can be adjusted on the legs as well :shrug:

Candy thank you for the info on the liner. I think I will order some ... Just to avoid having to pre rise the diapers right off the bum... Certainly, that would finish rob off in regards to his opinion on cloth lol.
One more question (boy, I wish I had paid closer attention when you guys were originally discussing this... Sorry), do you need special detergent?


----------



## doggylover

In the liner debate, i use fleece liners and I don't rinse them off at all. While she's bf the poo is water soluble, so they just go straight in the wash. When she starts solids and we are in a world of horror in terms of poo, i will probably transfer to the flushables then.

Washing: you can use your regular powder, depending on what you use I think. I don't know much about US brands, but if you google what you have and 'diaper safe' it should let you know. I was just using my normal one, but just a teaspoonful of it. I have now bought special detergent, but I didn't really need to, I just need to satisfy my buying cloth cravings some way!! :haha:

Isabelle is not in a good mood today. Which is not good as she is getting her jabs in an hour. I am in for a world of pain for the rest of this day.
She slept 6.5hrs last night, but I was up a million times. Usually I know when she is ready for a night feed as she starts to squirm. Well, last few nights she has been squirming and sucking her hand in her sleep. So around 1.30am she started and I got up, looked in and she was still asleep. So I left her, thinking she'd wake soon, but she went back into a deep sleep. This went on and on until 3.30am :dohh: when I decided I'd had enough and fed her anyway!


----------



## ukgirl23

steph I was told on a cd forum that ariel non bio is best to use on cloth :) I use 2 spoons of it and a spoon of nappy sanitiser like napsan ect to kill the germies x 

liams_mom I dont know. Shes healthy and not old buy she take like 20 different vitamin pikls a day and put them in my food when I was pregnant with Connie!! weird! She thinks full fat milk can give you a brain infection too. 

off to weigh the Benson!


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh. HORRIFIC. 

Just back from Isabelle's injections and boy did I cry. I was actually dripping tears onto her head! She screamed of course, and just as she got over the first one...he got her with the second! She is fine now, but I will never recover. I cannot do that again in a few weeks!


----------



## liams_mom

doggylover said:


> Oh my gosh. HORRIFIC.
> 
> Just back from Isabelle's injections and boy did I cry. I was actually dripping tears onto her head! She screamed of course, and just as she got over the first one...he got her with the second! She is fine now, but I will never recover. I cannot do that again in a few weeks!

Aw, Jakes about to go and get his too! These are apparently the shots/jabs that can make them cranky/feverish/angry/sleepy, etc and I'm not looking forward to it. He's generally such a laid back guy that I hate to think I'm putting him through pain uneccesarily :cry: Of course all docs will tell you that they are necessary and must have them :growlmad:

I'm in the process of going through trauma on my business side trying to get one of my ponies shipped to TN. I know most of you have no idea what I'm talking about when it comes to ponies! I am going to vent anyhow! We have had a pony with a professional trainer for 6 months to be shown to prospective customers and she has barely shown him at all! The second I find a customer for him, she suddenly has 3 people knocking down her door to see him and he can't possibly leave now. She wants her commission and I understand that, but I want the best possible home for my show pony with the best possible trainer and the best possible kid - NOT the first person to "show me the money". Of course money is important, but c'mon! I told her that if this most recent person does not take the pony he will be leaving Thursday and after being yelled at I just want to punch her :growlmad: 

I think its the stress from this situation that has Jake a little on the nervous side today. Not really nervous, just off of his normal schedule. They can definitely read out emotional cues, so I'm trying to settle a bit while he takes his afternoon nap. He passed out at his normal 10:30-11 AM nap time but woke up at 12 because he was still hungry. He had one boob and then passed out on the Boppy pillow, so I put him down in his crib again and hopefully he'll keep snoozing. We have a parrot though and he's having a crabby morning, so no one it the house is getting a lot of quiet time right now. :dohh:

Not trying to miss out on anyone, I'm just venting for a second. 

Here's a picture of my fabulous pony:
 



Attached Files:







Ian at Cap Challenge.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lily28

^ aw gorgeous pony!
Hang in there hun, your day will get better. Hugs!

We had a nice day today, we went out for a walk at a near by square, had sweet tea, then a nice sea food lunch, and I BF in public for the first time. With my luck it was a cluster feed, I BF him 4-5 times within 3 hours lol.


----------



## doggylover

Haha lily what a way to start off bf In public!! He really threw you in at the deep end!

Liamsmom the horse is gorgeous! Must be very frustrating that you are paying someone and they aren't doing their job at all. Is there no way you can sell the horse privately without going through the trainer?


----------



## ukgirl23

wow liamsmom what a shitty situation to be but it is good that you have so many potential customers for the pony. I hope you find her a lovely home she is beautiful xxx 

lily I find other people are more uncomfortable about me bfing in public than I am.. do you? xx

Sarah sorry to hear Izzys jabs were a traumatic experience for you both. Its not easy seeing them in lain but I promise you 10000% it does get easier each time. Like I said on the fb group the illnesses they protect baby from are far worse than the jabs so you are doing the right thing by protecting your baby. Isabelle wont even remember it xxx

afm Im getting annoyed with another mum I know from Lukes class.. she and I have gotten to be friends and gone to a cafe ect.. she keeps dropping in things like... I bath my kids everynight.. dont you??? errrrm no I dont because they dont need it and it makes Connies eczema bad.. gosh its not like I never clean my kids lol they bath three times a week so every other night. I think thats fine! 
My ex was on skype tonight to the kids it was brilliant they kept talking about jow amazing Aaron is haha I didnt bother stopping them this time. He made fun of Benson crying too.. what a cock! 

Ben weighs 13lbs now he is following the graph perfectly :)


----------



## Steph82

Sam, I worked as a trainer and show coach and barn manager all through college. Her behavior is 100% annoying and wrong :growlmad:. I agree with what you are doing! Go get him home and find him a suitable new owner!! He is beautiful btw!! 
I really miss being around horses. I sold my mare nearly 5 years ago now (I bought her off of a video when she was 6 months old lol).


----------



## doggylover

Candy I hate people like that "oh I do this...you don't? Shame on you!" Why would a 7 and 5 year old need bathed every night? It's not like they get all sweaty like stinky teenagers do, and I'm 100% sure that if they are actually dirty then you do. What an idiot she is. And thanks for saying it gets easier with the jabs. I did say to Simon I could possibly be swayed to never vax her again after that ;) but yep, I agree that it's worth it to prevent diseases. I just need to man up!!!

So we in ally calmed Izzy down, and were getting her ready for bed happy as larry. She seemed a bit warm, so I said we could give her some calpol before bed just to be on the safe side. Big mistake. She obviously mistook the calpol for POISON and started screaming like I have never heard. She is now asleep in bed, long may it last!


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> lily I find other people are more uncomfortable about me bfing in public than I am.. do you?
> 
> afm Im getting annoyed with another mum I know from Lukes class.. she and I have gotten to be friends and gone to a cafe ect.. she keeps dropping in things like... I bath my kids everynight.. dont you??? errrrm no I dont because they dont need it and it makes Connies eczema bad.. gosh its not like I never clean my kids lol they bath three times a week so every other night. I think thats fine!
> My ex was on skype tonight to the kids it was brilliant they kept talking about jow amazing Aaron is haha I didnt bother stopping them this time. He made fun of Benson crying too.. what a cock!
> 
> Ben weighs 13lbs now he is following the graph perfectly :)

 It was my first public BF, but it was ok. The neighborhood is quite hipstery, also has a lot of med students and I don't think anyone batted an eyelid :thumbup:

What an obnoxious woman!!!
Your ex is such a weirdo, ew.

Yay on Benny's growth!!!:thumbup: Good job mama!

My take on jabs:
My kid will get vaccinated. My parents disapprove, and I can see their point, but I'm scared of the diseases, especially meningitis...


----------



## doggylover

Whoa lily, from what I've heard it's usually people's parents disapproving of the, NOT vax-ing their baby rather than the other way round! 
I see why people don't want to, and its each to their own, but I kind of have an expectation that other people will vax to keep their kid safe and stop the spread of diseases, so I need to do my part as well. Plus I think a lot of the info about vaccines is maybe hyped up and a bit of scare mongering.

Candy, forgot to say :haha: about the kids being so full of chat about Aaron to their 'dad'. And making fun of a baby crying? He honestly is a bigger prick ever single day!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks Lily xx

I know a bit about vax since I love medicine and have some nursing knowledge. Part of the reason vaccines are so unpopular is because when the MMR vax was produced some crazy ass study linked it with autism which we know now has no solid ground to base that theory on but people listened more to the negatives and didnt really losten when it was proven false. A lot of scare mongering goes on with vax. Of course some kids have reactions to the vaccines but is very rare and in most cases only mild. Ive heard some ladies say there are dead baby cells in the vaccines and baby cells from animals which is disgusting and untrue. None of the vaccines contain any living organisms its against the law to inject someone with a live virus. The main ingrediant of a vaccine is egg white. most reactions come from an intolerance to egg or a mild reaction around the injection site usually redness and swelling which goes away after a few days so be careful with babies legs for a few days. 

another thing... calpol is a funny thing. Your kid can go one of two ways on it. Either babies get very wakeful and hyped up on it or it makes them drowsey. Connie gwtsbhyoer and Luke gets drowsey. I got my calpol for Ben today. His jabs are tomorrow morning. 

Its normal for babies to be a bit restless a few hours after so do not worry about that. Usually the 2 nights after jabs are sleepless lol :) 

Im for vax but I dont think negatively of people who dont vax. Its another one of those parental debates that tend to get heated lol x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Loving all the photos of everyone's LO's on FB!! Such gorgeous babies we have!

Peter had another weigh in today, and at 7.5 weeks he's now at 10lbs even. :happydance: He's still a light-weight by the weight chart which still puts him only in the 25% percentile of weight, but the doctor is very happy with how quickly he's started to catch up and gain weight, so we're doing good!! Hopefully the little man keeps it up!

Afm, Peter has been quite sleepy today and rather fussy the last few days so I think he must be going through a growth spurt right now. He's got to the point now where he makes faces and smiles and coos and makes gurgling noises. Ahh it melts my heart when he smiles and starts babbling away. :cloud9:

Don't get me wrong, having a baby is wonderful, but now that he can interact a little bit, it makes all those sleepless nights seem so much more worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah that is why I had Allen take Emmaleigh to get hers. I can't take it and it makes me feel so horrid! 

Candy, Liamsmom, and Readytomum Emmaleigh is 9 weeks and just weighs 10lbs 2 ozs. She is small but her Pediatrican is very happy with her weight gain. I think Peter is growing at a perfect rate for him!! 

Candy my kids did the same before all this shit happened and your Ex is a down right piece! I would have smarted off saying at least he doesn't sound like a donkey braying like you! 

I don't bat an eye at people Bf in public if people can watch nasty dirty films and think its ok for a woman to walk around with her boobs and ass hanging out what is so wrong with BF??

I am kind of peeved today. My SIL is on my nerves. When we were up at my MILs she was saying how she is broke and was selling all their stuff to pay bills and then today they go and buy a 6000.00 motorcycle. I got a nice birthday present from my best friend that she is pregnant with twins and is due Jan 4th with them. And as for my Af being regular it isn't.....she was due to start but hasn't yet.


----------



## kirstabelle

Aww my munchkin is still the smallest! She is 8lbs 2oz today. She dropped down to 5lb 8oz in the hospital because of her latch issues and then caught up well when we started using the shields but then a few weeks ago she had even more issues even with the shield. Everyone including the LC kept telling me she would outgrow it etc and it would get better with time. I bought a baby scale becausr i just had a feeling that things were not right and got it last Friday and put her on it and she weighed the same as at her ped visit two weeks before. I freaked out and took her to ped next day and also did a supply pump test. My supply is slightly low because of all her suck issues so we have been supplementing all this week and she gained almost a pound in a week! So now she is only 6oz from average. Which she will prob have caufht up with by the end of this week. It has all been stressful and upsetting but I am feeling better about it now. I think it will be hard for us to get back to ebf as she doesn't drain the breast properly. I am increasing my pumping to try to compensate and taking all sorts of galactagogues but that is pretty exhausting. We are def going to keep bf'ing for as long as we can but until her mysterious suck issues resolve we will keep supplementing. I have been trying to post about this for ages and only getting a chance now because she is so sleepy from her shots today! 

The most annoying part of it is that my MIL and her sisters keep making comments implying that all her great behavioral changes are just because of the formula. So ridiculous as they started before all that. Plus she was a total nightmare for the first four weeks and was gaining perfectly all that time. So frustrating.


----------



## liams_mom

Steph, DL, Candy: The pony issue is completely bothersome and I can fix it since I own the pony, its just that trainers are being completely obnoxious this year! I'm a professional, but we don't have a kid small enough to show "Ian" and this girl was supposed to have him showing and getting him out on trial and it just didn't happen. It took me finally finding him a ride and getting a good customer on my own and telling her he was leaving to find someone to take him on trial! Needless to say, we won't be sending another pony to her. :growlmad: 

Candy: May I say, what a dick! And good for you BFing in public! I have my little BF'ing cover that I use when needed! I'm not nervous about it anymore, just because its my baby and I want him to eat boob! Plus he hates bottles and pacis, so its not easy getting him to take either :dohh:

DL: I'm so sorry about Izzy's shots and your "situation" with the calpol! I haven't tried "tylenol" with Jake yet, but probably will before this next round of shots. 

Kirstabelle: Damn family for always thinking they know better! My mom never suggests anything other than trying to make sure I keep BF'ing Jackson for at least 6 months (which I have always planned to do anyhow) :thumbup: I don't really have anyone else to yell at me about the baby. I guess I should feel fortunate :) I am super happy for you that you caught on to Annelise's weight leveling out and got on the ball and got her all caught up. It just goes to show that we do know our babies best! My SIL also had some latch issues with her first and it kept her from really BF'ing her second which I thought was a little lazy, but I never said anything. I know having a BF'ing issue can be disheartening and make you want to give up, but at least give it a shot first? I try not to judge since all moms are different and I don't know all of the facts.

AFM: Jake is outgrowing EVERYTHING. That is all. :haha:


----------



## kirstabelle

Thanks! The first thing annelise has grown out of is socks. So weird. 

The best part if all their commenting and judging is that no matter how many ounces of formula I give her she still doesn't like any of them. Ah, I love my child!

Yeah bf'ing probs are just the worst. They give you all sorts of bad feelings. I will def try with no 2, I am still trying with no 1, lol! No matter how much she sucks at sucking mama will stick it out as long as possible... I say as I feel a dribble of breastmilk running down my belly from my suck- challenged suckling babe. Sigh.


----------



## doggylover

Kirsty I'm so sorry to hear that you're having trouble with bf, but I'm happy that Annelise is making good progress on her growth- the big footed girl that she clearly is. And oh yes, obviously formula is a miracle cure that turned her into a perfect baby. That must be why no formula fed baby is EVER fussy, in a bad temper, or has a bad day :dohh: honestly what are people thinking sometimes?!
Also, excellent throw in of the word galactogogue. It's been far too long!

Candy: I read in the natural parenting forum that some people said the vaccines have aborted foetal cells in them. Obviously I knew it was crap,mbut I just wonder how people can believe that? Like do they think the vaccine makers go around abortion clinics collecting it all up?! What is wrong with some people?!

Readytomum glad that Peter is doing well, he is certainly piling on the pounds now!

I think Jackson wins for biggest baby though! He is clearly a boob MONSTER! And little Annelise is our tiniest, but she'll knock you out with her big feet! Isabelle is right in the middle, at her weigh in last Monday she was 11lb 1oz, so her growth has slowed slightly, but nothing to worry about. I imagine she's heading up towards 12lbs by now.

Afm: hello sleep! Last night she slept for eight hours! Then a feed and another 2hrs! I'm 100% convinced it is linked to her vaccine, but I don't care. It was brilliant (apart from the rock hard boobs!) and since I had imagined shed be up all night, a pleasant surprise!


----------



## ukgirl23

I think people will say anything to bring you round to their way of thinking Sarah, even if it means lying out their arses to scare the crap out of you! There is no way aborted babies in vaccines. They list the ingredients on the packs lol. 

Benson had his vaccines this morning, I BF'ed him while she done it, the first jab was fine but he hadn't been latched on long with the second jab and he cried his little eyes out for a moment or two. I'm used to jabbing my kids so I was fine with it, he settled down after about 20 seconds but Aaron wasn't impressed, I tried to warn him before we went but he didn't think it was going to be as heartbreaking as I told him it would be first time round. He told me after he wanted to punch the bitch nurse haha, she was lovely though he's just being an over protective pleb! 

Ben's really sleepy and his leggies are already swollen, I've given him calpol and going to put him down in my bed so we can curl up together and have a cuddle poor little chicken xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle said:


> Aww my munchkin is still the smallest! She is 8lbs 2oz today. She dropped down to 5lb 8oz in the hospital because of her latch issues and then caught up well when we started using the shields but then a few weeks ago she had even more issues even with the shield. Everyone including the LC kept telling me she would outgrow it etc and it would get better with time. I bought a baby scale becausr i just had a feeling that things were not right and got it last Friday and put her on it and she weighed the same as at her ped visit two weeks before. I freaked out and took her to ped next day and also did a supply pump test. My supply is slightly low because of all her suck issues so we have been supplementing all this week and she gained almost a pound in a week! So now she is only 6oz from average. Which she will prob have caufht up with by the end of this week. It has all been stressful and upsetting but I am feeling better about it now. I think it will be hard for us to get back to ebf as she doesn't drain the breast properly. I am increasing my pumping to try to compensate and taking all sorts of galactagogues but that is pretty exhausting. We are def going to keep bf'ing for as long as we can but until her mysterious suck issues resolve we will keep supplementing. I have been trying to post about this for ages and only getting a chance now because she is so sleepy from her shots today!
> 
> The most annoying part of it is that my MIL and her sisters keep making comments implying that all her great behavioral changes are just because of the formula. So ridiculous as they started before all that. Plus she was a total nightmare for the first four weeks and was gaining perfectly all that time. So frustrating.

I can totally sympathize with you! I've had the same troubles with Peter. He's a lazy eater and he has a high metabolism, so he wasn't eating enough at the breast to sustain him and allow him to gain weight like he should. So we had to start supplementing with formula too because he wasn't gaining anything. The first week we started he jumped from 8.6 to 9.6, and then another week later he's up to 10lbs now. I think it's made him less fussy too because he feels fuller now. 

I'm taking an herbal mixture to help keep my supply up, but he clearly prefers drinking from the bottle since it's so much less effort! We still BF at the start of every feeding, and then top up with formula every other feeding and that seems to be working ok for us. Hopefully my supply will hold out till 6 months anyway.


----------



## doggylover

Aww poor Aaron! I suppose we will all get used to it, I don't think the next time will be so bad now I know she didn't really mind it too much. And lol at "I'm used to jabbing my kids" candy- you make it sound like you have then shooting up!! :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

lol DL its better when they are older, as soon as the nurse shows then the chocolate buttons all is forgotten. 

I forgot to tell you all that tesco sells fennel tea! It is meant to boost supply, I am going shopping tomorrow so will pick some up and let you know if it works or not. I noticed though that fried food boosts my supply too lol yum yum bacon!!


----------



## Steph82

As for supply:

I spoke with Maybesoon (who had some BF issues and has reverted to lots I pumping), who recommended using Fenugreek supplement and fennel tea. It has doubled her supply within a week (and gives you the lovely side effect of smelling like maple syrup). 
I go back to work full time on Monday, and was worried that the third pump of the day, would not give me the output I need. My right boob is what I call my "worker boob" - super productive :haha:. My left one is what I call the "man boob" :dohh:... Bigger and half the output :rofl:. 
I just started the fenugreek and fennel tea yesterday. I have a good baseline from pumping for the past 4 weeks every day... I will give you girls an update next week, to see if production increased! I guess worst case scenario... I wil smell like maple syrup :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

I can't find fenugreek here I'm wondering if barrets sell it or boots? 

I'm so excited to hear if it has worked for you too Steph LOVE the name for your boobies hahaha! Mine are oddly the same except the opposite way round! 

Does anyone else get weirdly over happy when thye can feel their boobies are full of milk? lol I keep poking mine to make sure they are filling up hahaha!


----------



## doggylover

Steph :rofl: at the names for your boobs! Only you!!!

I feel like I don't pay enough attention to my boobs now :haha: I don't know what my supply is like :shrug: the health visitor asked me last week and I didn't know and I still don't! All I know is that Isabelle seems satisfied after feeding and always unlatches herself (usually with milk then dribbling down her face!) and she is putting on weight. So I guess it's ok for now?

How will I know if I have a supply issue? 

Candy: when I woke up last night after her mammoth sleep I couldn't stop feeling my lumpy rock boobs, and weirdly enjoyed then 'deflating' as she nursed herself into a coma!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Candy: I read in the natural parenting forum that some people said the vaccines have aborted foetal cells in them. Obviously I knew it was crap,mbut I just wonder how people can believe that? Like do they think the vaccine makers go around abortion clinics collecting it all up?! What is wrong with some people?!

OMG who says such thing????

My parents are against vacs for some hippyish reason of their own, that I don't understand completely. They disapprove of vacs starting at 2 months old, they think kids should have vacs only when they start going to school (I see their point there), and they didn't complete our vacs. My mom would take me to Pox parties, and organize them too if we happened to be ill. The crazy 80s... I know for a fact this practice is now illegal. My parents were of those parents who started the "vacs are the devil" thing...:dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

Ive heard of delayed vaccinating lily. For vaccinations to work well I believe they have to be done at certain points in childhood. There is a new rotavirus vaccine starting when our babies are three months old. Im not sure if ours will get to have it because the nurse said it has to been done before four months old and the vaccine is in 2 parts meaning ours will be 5 months old when they are due the second dose :/ 
My friends little girl was born poorly with a hole in her heart so they had to wait until she was over a year old to have her vaccinations. 

question for you DL how is Isabelle the day after her jabs? We have baby massage tomorrow and at the moment Ben is screaming blue murder and constantly on the boob for comfort I wonder if he will be okay for going tomorrow? How long was Izzy upset for after hers? Its been so long since Ive jabbed a NB my older ones take the jab get the sweets and carry on lol xx


----------



## kirstabelle

DL you will know if you have a supply issue if LO stops gaining weight. You shouldn't worry about it. Isabelle is obv an excellent nurser! That's all you need, someone to supply the right amount if demand. Seriously don't worry! If you want you can do the pump test my LC gave me. Not everyone agrees with pulp tests as an indicator if supply though. But basically you pump after a feed and note the amount you got from each breast and then pump again an hour later and note the amounts from each breast then pump a third time an hour later and note amounts again. The third numbers are is the most important. 33 is average for both breasts combined. Mine is about 20. So I am at about two thirds of where my supply should be. Which the LC says is not bad at all considering all the issues and that I have an inefficient nurser. Please don't anyone do the test and freak out as I said it is not the best measure of supply only weight gain of your LO is as baby gets more from the breast than the pump does. 

I reek of maple syrup. I have been taking fenugreek for a week. I also take mothers milk special blend which has fenugreek fennel blessed thistle goats rue etc in it. And then I just started taking go-lacta which is moringa leaves and that is supposed to be amazing. That was recommended by both my mw and my LC. I started that on Sunday and I think that actually is doing something. I pumped 3oz after a feed this am instead of my usual 2. I am going to get mothers milk tea too. I will try everything!! The go-lacta is expensive so if you don't "really" need it it wouldn't be worth it. My next plan is to rent a hospital grade pump for a while as that will be way better at providing the level of stimulation I really need. As long as I can keep my supply up annelise will get better as she gets bigger and older and then things will be easier to maintain.


----------



## kirstabelle

And you can't nurse in between pumps. You have to do it when you know LO is down for a while it you can give a bottle. Sorry about all the typos!

Candy annelise was sleepy and irritable all day yesterday and last night. I gave her Tylenol (same as calpol) at midnight as she was screaming the house down and this morning she is so much better. A little but sleepier than usual but not cranky and grumpy like yesterday. Poor things. We got the rotavirus vax yesterday. I guess they do it earlier here.


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh yeah and ready to mum you could also look into taking domperidone. It is available in Canada but not the US. I would be taking that if I could!


----------



## ukgirl23

they haven't released it here yet Kristabelle, it's released next month, he should be having it at 2 months like Annelise but the earliest he could get it is 3 months and the nurse isnt sure if he can have the second dose after 4 months :/ fingers crossed he can still get it xx


----------



## Steph82

Wow Kristy... You have done your research :thumbup:. I can't believe how dedicated you are! That is awesome!! 

Sarah, I don't think you should have any concern about your supply. Izzy falling off the boob, with milk running down her little chin (like a proper drunk :haha:) should be indication enough!!!! Clearly she would not be that wasteful, if it was in short supply!! 
I only worry, because I have to add another pump secession in the afternoon and I need to make sure I end up with enough milk to take home. Right now, I get 6-8oz during first pump and then 2-4oz during second pump. I'm concerned, that I will get less again for the third pump. I want to be able to bring home 13-15oz total a day.

Candy... I'm constantly pocking my boobs :rofl: and I'm always super disappointed at night, when Grayson drained then lol


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph I just feel like I have to try all the things I possibly can to help so that I don't feel bad about not being able to ebf. But you can only do what you can do. 

Yeah I think it's a good idea to take some kind of supplement if you are doing a lot of pumping as it just not the same as LO. But I bet you will be fine as your supply is very well established. Good luck with going back to work full time!

That is so weird candy. I wonder why they can't have it after 4 months? Here it was an oral vaccine. Annelise didn't seem too bothered by it. She also seemed to like her cherry Tylenol lol


----------



## kirstabelle

OMG annelise just did a power spit up. Over my shoulder and then I felt it splatter along my calf as I was walking. The dog helpfully cleaned up the drops that hit the floor. Dogs really are gross creatures lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol Steph I love that you are just as weird as me!!! :p 

Kristabelle ewwwwwww at your dog HAHA!!! It is an oral vaccine here too. I dont think Ben is going to drink it lol he spits out calpol and infacol and looks disgusted that I tried to feed him anything other than ilk lol!

He seems much happier now... touch wood.. his swelling is going down. He is smiling and I managed to bathe him so fingers crossed that he is over the worst of it now.


----------



## doggylover

Steph that's true about izzy not wasting it if it was in short supply! She is like a proper drunk with milk, she usually passes out afterwards too!! Is there anyway you could fit even another pumping session in during the day to try and boost supply? I don't even know if that would work, my knowledge of this is all very limited!!

Lily omg at "pox parties"! That's insane! I managed to catch pox without the party, I'm sure you would have been just fine doing that too! 

Candy, Isabelle has been asleep most of today, and when she was awake around dinner time she was NOT happy. She cheered up at bedtime, but has gone straight down so is obviously still very sleepy. I say take Ben anyway, and worst case is he falls asleep or is on the boob, but you still get out for a chat with people! I think the dr should have given me a sweet yesterday for being good!!

Kirstabelle, I don't think I could do the pump test for that reason - Isabelle would definitely nurse in the time before I got to the last pump, so it wouldn't be accurate results. She is that greedy, but she wouldn't take a bottle from me. But like you say, she's gaining weight and as long as that continues ill live in blissful ignorance of how my supply goes :haha: thanks for the info.

Oh, and a few weeks ago Isabelle spewed what I would say is an adult amount of sick :shock: and while I got her changed, it had pooled in the bottom of her bouncer and our dog drank it. All of it. :sick:


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahaha Emme did this to Allen a few weeks back as he was holding her over his shoulder carrying her to our room...we have no inside dog so we did have to clean it ourselves. 

Sarah I love the photo of you and your family on the couch very cute! 


I have been in a rather foul mood for 3-4 days now and I bit Allen's head off last night. I told him I don't see how he was such an amazing dad with the oldest 3 and don't help with Emmaleigh more. SO i handed her off to him and went and soaked in a hot bath for an hour and he rocked her and put her to bed. AF is late but I think she is getting ready to show I am gassy and crampy and moody.


----------



## Steph82

Shell, hopefully AF is just late?!? Lol... How exciting would it be, to have the first April baby sibling on the way?!? 
Sorry you've been cranky... I know that can be a pain. 

I think I may have just had a huge CD breakthrough at the home front :thumbup:. Rob has been 100% against any CD. He said, that he was raised with them (yes, he's that old :rofl:) and refuses to use them. So today I ordered a few Rock a bums to try (advertisement victim right here lol). When Rob got home I pulled up the website and showed him without saying anything. He actually thought they looked cool.... He had no clue that modern CD look like that :rofl:... He was thinking that I wanted to use the old school, white cloth diapers with pins lol

He is still not sold but it's one step closer...


----------



## ReadytoMum

Krista: I'm taking a More Milk Plus supplement from Mother Care which has fenugreek, goats milk and blessed thistle. The stuff tastes Vile! I don't think it's really a supply issue at this point though since my doctor has explained that some babies just don't thrive off breastmilk because it's not high enough in calories. The supplementing with formula after a breastfeed is working well for us, so hopefully it will continue that way.

Re: dogs cleaning up spitup.....Ewwwwww!! I miss having a dog around to clean up food bits that fall, but some of the things dogs eat make my stomach turn. :wacko:

Mommabrown: hope things settle down a bit for you, and if it is AF that she makes a speedy exit and doesn't hang around too long!

Steph: glad to hear that Rob is slowly being swayed to the cloth side. 

Afm, I had my 6 week checkup today (a week late) and I'm cleared for exercising again etc. I'd really like too...but I'm not sure how possible that's going to be with my nap-hater child. sigh.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah L, glad your checkup went well :thumbup:. I've been cleared for working out for almost a month... I have worked out a total of 2 times :rofl:. Seems like that is the last thing I want to do. 
Rob and I are on a health food diet since Monday, so I am craving some serious junk, carb, sugar food! Even though most of my clothes fit again, I don't like the way they are fitting... And to be honest, I needed to lose a good 10lbs before getting pregnant lol. 

Did you ladies decided on a method of BC? I know that you normally start around 6 weeks. I have decided on Mirena and have an appointment in 4 weeks to have it put in.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hahaha I am not ready for the sibling front Steph! I have not worked out once other than walking. I have only been released for 3 weeks and after 9 months of sitting on my ass I can't get motivated. And the manipulation of poor Rob! Bahaha that cracks me up. 

Emme is kind fussy this evening and wanting to held. 

Readytimum strap him in his carrier and go for it!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg the thought of exercise just makes me want to stick my greys box set on and veg out on the sofa with a huge bag of doritos! In the evenings when Aaron is at work and I have all three kids alone I rarely get time to sit down. I cant eat or drink or pee because Im so busy lol. Thats my workout right there! 

Also me and Aaron are huge fans of the bed picnic and going out for lunch at places like harvester. We'ld never last on a healthy eating diet haha! 

Well Ben is back to himself this morning so looks good. Just wondering... did any of you ladies feel more bonded with your baby after the jabs? Ive had a lot of depression for the last few weeks over court and I feel like it effected ny ability to bond with Benny but feeling so sorry for him yssterday and giving him lots of snuggles in bed has helped to get closer to him. I feel like I have a deeper connection with him for it. Is that weird? I guess since Im so busy all the time I rarely get time to appreciate him properly and get snuggles that I wasnt screamed at for lol


----------



## doggylover

Candy I would say its the snuggling in bed that did it. Just getting to spend some quality time with him, and having him so close by all day must have been great for you two.

Exercise....no. No thanks. I hate exercise. I do, however, walk the dogs everyday. I do at least 2.5miles, and did right up until the day before I was induced, and started again 5 days after Isabelle arrived. With this pair of labs I don't have any option! But, my sweet tooth means I am not losing any weight! Like you steph, I could have done with being a few (or maybe more than a few!) pounds lighter before getting pregnant. 

Steph, everyone thinks of the old school cd when you mention them! My family were dead set against them, my mum even said she would still use disposables on Isabelle at her house, but now they see how easy it is they are won over (kind of!) And I just found out last week Simon was a cloth bum baby too! And we aren't really that old (I'm enjoying my last few weeks of 26...)


----------



## doggylover

Oh also,I meant to ask about boob pain :haha:

Last night and this morning one of my boobs feels almost bruised. It's sore to touch in certain areas, but there are no lumps or hard bits, and Isabelle was drinking just fine from it. Any ideas?


----------



## liams_mom

Sarah: I'm thinking that with the boob pain its probably just overworked from Izzy and all of her little drunk baby nursing. My boobs get that way if Jake has had a very "productive" and healthy day of feeding. 

Candy: Honestly (and I know this sounds horrible), I think its a bit like having sex with your hubby/partner. No matter how far apart you feel, a little bit of snuggle time and you guys are back on the same level playing field. There are days when Greg has had Jackson all day and I feel useless, except that Liam adores me and that helps a lot. :winkwink: 

Kirstabelle: Just chiming in here that there is obviously nothing a dog won't eat, mine included. Jake has only spit up maybe 6 times in his short baby life and its usually if he's done an "Izzy" and drunk nursed himself to sleep. He'll be so full of milk that it will just slip right back up again and all over me. :wacko: Let me just say..not a fan of the baby vomit!

AFM: My little monkey slept from 8:20-5:20! Daddy brought him out to me (since I was already waiting up for him) and he drained one boob and wanted to play, but by 6:20 he was tugging at his ears and his face which is a certain sign of "I AM SO TIRED MOM!", so we headed back to sleep for a bit. This is where my little rockstar is now. We are currently in our second leap and I have found that we seem to understand each other better already. He doesn't look at me and instantly cry anymore, he seems to give me a chance to read what he needs and do the right thing before he starts with the pouts. His cues are even more pronounced, so I don't feel like such a dumbass sitting there wondering what it is he wants. :haha: He's outgrown the little snuggle nest we were using in his crib which had a minky cover (which equals super soft) and have had to resort to putting him to bed on his crib sheet, which he seems to dislike :cry: My poor munchkin! So being the horrible mother that I am, I broke down and bought a minky fitted crib sheet. :blush: You cannot ever love your babies too much, can you?


----------



## doggylover

liams_mom said:


> done an "Izzy" and drunk nursed himself to sleep.

:rofl: I love that this is a thing now!!!

Funny you mention the ear pulling, I've noticed Izzy has started doing that recently too, usually with her left hand while she sucks her right hand, and again it means "hey I am starting to get tired here, sort me out mother!!! It's so adorable :kiss: 

Also for anyone who didnt see on fb, my dog just upped the anty and licked Isabelle's poop off the used nappy. I nearly had a heart attack. He is so disgusting.


----------



## Steph82

Sam, I'm going to be sending you Grayson for some sleep training :haha:. On our best nights, he will sleep from 9pm - 2am, then 5.30 wake for another feed. I think that maybe I should let him fuss for a bit (I know he's not really starving lol), but it breaks my heart to hear him suck his little thumb vigorously :cry:... Cue, boob in the face :coffee:
I've also noticed a huge change in his eating behavior over the past 3 days... He only wants (and takes) boob when he's hungry :shrug:. I know that I should be happy about that (since it means he is finding soothing through other means), but I miss being able to fix EVERYTHING with just a simple boob fix :cry:. I'm certain, that this change is because I'm working and he has to find other things during the day... Ugh... Stupid work!!
We also made a huge leap backwards last night :shock:. He slept for 3 hours, then 2.5, then 2!! I forgot how exhausting that can be. I think that he may be coming down with a cold (since my throat is sore) and that's what caused his bad sleep last night :shrug:

In other news, Sarah Dexter is gross!!! Ahahaha but my first thought is: less for you to clean up???


----------



## ukgirl23

omg yuk at licking poo nappies! Your doggies are disgraceful! LOL xx

Benny also pulls at his ears I thought he might have been getting poorly so I'm glad you mentioned this I was going to get him checked over for ear infection. 

We were at baby massage this morning and omg it was great! All the babies were 8 months and under and they were all so chilled out and cooing away. I felt a bit of a tramp though, all the other mums were older and only had one kid, they looked a bit like.. ewwww council house mum... at me when I said Benny is my third lol. Whatever bitches! All most of the mums do at those things is brag about their babies anyway. 

After baby massage we went shopping and ran into Chico from the Xfactor, Im nto really a fan but I was a bit star struck haha, he kissed Benny and called him cute then after we had our picture taken with him he gave me a kiss too!! OMG I was trying to hide from Aaron haaha but I went bright red, I was shaking for ages after.. I'm such a sado!! lol

If you don't know who chico is... he's this guy lol...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuVtszMutTA


----------



## doggylover

Candy :rofl: You had a bit if Chico time today then?! What was he doing there? Please tell me it was just his weekly shop...
I guess if Benson is pulling at his ear more than when he's just tired get it checked out? I'm always of that school of thought - child touches ear = ear infection. But I have noticed izzy only does it when sucking her fist, and yawning, so for me I'm pretty sure it's nothing serious.

Steph, I feel for you with boob no longer solving all problems. Apart from that one time, we are still good on that front, thank God. It probably is because you're working and he is soothing himself during that time (well I hope he is and other people aren't letting him comfort suck :shock:) just keep booking him up and he'll know that when you're there, comfort can still come from mommy. 
Izzy is all about fist sucking at the minute, so during the night when she's starting to wake up she starts doing that, but might do it for half an hour, so I spend the whole time watching her and waiting for her eyes to open so I can boob her. A few times she's even gone back to a deep sleep....little madam, I felt so rejected!! Plus since I'm awake anyway I she may as well have some good stuff! 

Hmmm, so usually we don't start getting izzy ready for bed til around 7.30. She plays for a bit, then feeds then bed anywhere between 8.15 and 9pm. Well tonight she was wide awake at 7 so I said to Simon instead of us fighting her for half an hour to try and get a nap before bedtime so she isn't overtired, maybe we should just bring bedtime forward slightly. 
Well she comfort sucked until 8.30pm anyway :dohh: but she has been comfort sucking a lot today, so not sure whether she may have done it anyway. I don't have a good feeling though....


----------



## Mommabrown

EWEEEEEEEW at your dog Sarah! 

Girls Emme has been eating her fists too. No ear pulling or anything. Steph I hope poor little Grayson isn't getting sick. My friends baby has bronchitis from hot to cold air that Katie thought was a cold too. 

It so hot here that even the air is hot when the wind is blowing...ugh...Landon and I are in a stand off because he wants to be outside all the time and won't accept NO as an answer so then i end up shouting at him to go to his room until he decides to listen to me and then I wake Emmaleigh up. *Sigh* It is never ending. I have explained and explained about heat stroke and he is so stubborn he don't want to hear it, then he will lay this I am lonely crap on me and make me feel like utter shit. I hope this doesn't go on all summer.


----------



## doggylover

Shell is school out for the summer now? I'm sorry he's playing up for you, is there anything you can use to bribe him to stay inside? Video games etc? (Haha, it's usually trying to get them off those and outside here, the too hot thing is never an issue!) and eugh about the heat. I don't do well with heat at all.

So I want to go to a baby sensory class. I've looked up ones which are close, and chose one on a Friday morning. I emailed and phoned both numbers (twice) and nothing. So I am just showing up tomorrow and if they say "oh you haven't reserved a space" they will be getting a piece of my mind! I hate it when people run a business,....but don't answer the phone. How do they expect to get any business that way?!?!


----------



## doggylover

Oh my mother has crossed into crazy territory. She was just on the phone and told me she needs to stop by more often to see Isabelle. That would be fine if it weren't for this reason

"She's becoming very clingy with you.twice yesterday when she cried and was handed back to you she stopped crying. It's not good for her to rely on you so much, and its not good for you not to have any help. She needs to get used to being with other people"

What a load of shit (pardon my Francais!). She is NINE WEEKS OLD. Of course she will settle for me, her mother who feeds her whenever the leech demands, rather than someone else. All she really knows is me! She was just cranky yesterday. Plus, it's a pile of rubbish because she is handed to me, stops crying long enough for the person to say "oh back to mummy and all is well!" And then she starts screaming again! I often worry she isn't attached enough to me :haha: sometimes she just prefers some alone time as well. And boy does that cut me deep!

Am I wrong in thinking the woman is insane? Isabelle is way too young to be clingy, and way too young for it to be an issue, right?


----------



## Mommabrown

Yes Sarah school is out until the 2nd week of August. Landon has never been to fond of staying in and I tried to bribe him with Candy and Movies today. He sat through half of it and was right back out outside again. Crazy kid. 

Sarah I do believe your mom has crossed over to the looney side. At 9 weeks old they haven't developed any attachments yet and there is plenty of time for that especially if you Mom is someone she sees regulalry. That made me laugh my mom never sees Emme only twice since she was born and Emme is Emme with her and she just deals with whatever mood she is in.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, I agree with Shell ... Your mom is crazy!! I will bring this back to my previous argument... You spent 9 months making her and the last 9 weeks feeding her... Of course you are her favorite! How sad would it be if you wernt :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I see that your mum is tryong to help you but she has kinda come across as creepy haha. I think she probably thinks that because Isabelle is so attached to you that you arent get much time to yourself so she wants to help more. Plus she wants more cuddles with her grand daughter too haha but she probably hasnt thought about the fact that you like being high on Izzy's demand list. Can you ell her that she crossed a line when she said that to you? Maybe tell her that you are grateful for the offer but if you need help you will ask for it? Im wondering if she knows how rude she has come across as and if she would be mortified to find out that she upset you? xxx

Chico was in town for some celebrities on ice show. I needed putting on ice after meeting him hahahahhaahaha!! He touched my hand!!! :D 

Mommabrown my kids are the same. It has been shitty weather here for the past week though so Ive had no problems keeping them inside but its a nightmare to get them out when its hot. Especially since Ben is too young for suncream and we have to cover him up until 6 months I dont like having him out in the heat either xxx

Thank goodness it is friday!! Roll on summer holidays!! I suppose I best get up and get ready for the school run. I would rather stay in bed all snuggled up to Benny though :( xx


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> Sarah I see that your mum is tryong to help you but she has kinda come across as creepy haha. I think she probably thinks that because Isabelle is so attached to you that you arent get much time to yourself so she wants to help more. Plus she wants more cuddles with her grand daughter too haha but she probably hasnt thought about the fact that you like being high on Izzy's demand list. Can you ell her that she crossed a line when she said that to you? Maybe tell her that you are grateful for the offer but if you need help you will ask for it? Im wondering if she knows how rude she has come across as and if she would be mortified to find out that she upset you? xxx

I'm pretty sure all that is true! She did say something about me needing a break (I must look worse than I think!) so I think what she means is what you said - that she wants more cuddles and that she wants to be able to help. She would be upset if she thought she had upset me, that's definitely true. She didnt really upset me, I'm more just baffled as to how anyone could think a nine week old baby is clingy?! And I think she has totally lost the plot!

And yes :blush: I'm super needy and like Isabelle needing me! Ok sometimes it gets a bit much (like the three nights in a row it took an hour and a half to settle her and only the boob would do) but generally I don't look for other people to help me out, even simon, I'm happy to do it myself. I probably shouldn't be that way, but I just feel like if she's crying then she's my responsibility and other people don't want to/shouldn't have to deal with it.


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah Sarah that is because you are a very wondeful mom! I feel that way too. When it is just me and Emme home its easier for me but throw in the other kids and its like a circus! 

Candy I have no problems getting him outside its staying in that is our fight. Allen sat down and talked with him about it again lastnight and told him not to be Sass mouthing me either. He seemed to have gotten his point after the millionth time but we will see how goes. 

Emmaleigh is using her hands more and more each day...she opens and closes them but still can't hold an object she reaches during tummy time for her toys but still can't make her hands move them. I can't believe she is getting so big already 9 weeks old. It doesn't feel like she should be this big yet!


----------



## Steph82

Oh shell I agree!! At 9 weeks they are supposed to be little helpess newborns! I feel like Grayson will walk off to collage soon :haha:.


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I think Benson is clingy haha.. I cant do fuck all without getting screamed at lately. Tell your mum she is welcome here to help me if she wants haha! 
You look amazing Sarah!! I love that pic of you and Isabelle yesterday. I saw on one you said you had many chins! I think you are gorgeous :) and I only saw 1 chin! lol x

my cat got put down today. She was almost 18 years old. I got her when I was seven years old so she has seen me grow up and now my own daughter is 7! She had a great life and her death was very loving and peaceful. It was just sad to let her go. 
Me and Aaron are having problems again. This time I cant blame court but Im beginning to feel numb now. Like suddenly Im not hurt by his actions I just feel fed up. I feel like Im reaching my personal limit for it all. 

Benson didnt sleep before 11.30pm last night and screamed at me for 3 hours straight. I didnt give him a bath in his bedtime routine I think that was why. Then he screamed at me again all morning Ive got a pounding headache Im broken hearted from Crystal and Aaron is back to being a dick. I think an early bath and bed is going to fix it. I hope at least :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy sometimes we just have to shut our hearts off for awhile to protect ourselves. I have been grupmy with Allen all week and he honestly has done nothing wrong but all of his actions irritate me badly. Honestly it is me being a hag and making it difficult. I hope things get better. 
Wow your cat was old!!!! Our usually end up getting ran over......by me hahaaha I have traumatized Landon. We can't have them as we found out he was allergic last year to them. Sorry for the loss of you kitty. 

Steph I know...I am not ready!! Emme is so happy just laying here naked. Wanna make her smile strip her little but down to nothing and she will smile for hours on end.


----------



## Steph82

Awe Candy :hugs:. I hope Ben stops screaming at you. It must be really hard, when your dealing with 1 million things!
Letting go of a Pet is aweful... Even when you know, that its the right thing to do! Especially since you have had her since you were a little girl! There is nothing that anyone can say, to make you feel better... Just know, that I'm thinking of you!!

As for Aaron... You know my issues with Rob, so I can relate! I found two things that worked for me:
1) following a friends advice: "be the person that you want to come home to!" Aka, treat him the way I want to be treated. After a few days (yes, it took him that long :dohh:), he started coming around and we have been much better since!!!
2) tell him how you feel without adding in the emotions! For example: rob had been really short and almost disrespectful in his tone to me... I had been ignoring it but finally had enough... After he did it again, I just plainly told him that I didn't appreciate his tone and that I would like to be talked to with the same respect and curtsy, that I show him. His answer: "I'm sorry, I will work on that :shock:" ... And he has been great since!

As for being numb towards him... Maybe it's a good thing?? Now you can fake the emotion that is appropriate to get him to come back around? I always find that being upset and crying gets nothing accomplished... So being able to think clearly may help?!? This could all be horrible advice but its how I deal with things :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

awwww mommabrown I'm glad I'm not a cat in your house lol xx Poor Landon!!  xx 

Steph that is really good advice Im glad it has helped you and Rob get closer. 

Sorry I'm not replying much, I'm getting screeched at again -.- I didnt want to just read and run though. I'm waiting for Ben to fall asleep so I can cut his sharp little nails which have been scratching my neck for the past 20 minutes! xxx


----------



## doggylover

Candy so sorry about your cat :hugs: losing a pet is such a tough time, add in a fractious newborn and relationship issues and you have yourself the worst day ever. I open benson lets you get some respite soon. Or I'll send my mum round for you!!

Shell Emme is much more advanced than Isabelle! She is only just starting to tolerate tummy time, and certainly isn't reaching for stuff yet. She may bat it accidentally but that's all!!

We went to baby sensory class today and it was great! I thout izzy would sleep through most of it, but she was awake the whole time, save the last five/ten minutes. I think it's because there was so much to look at and hear that it kept her attention well. So I was very pleased. Plus a nice bunch of people at it, so we'll definitely be back to that!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah our Pediatrician said from the time she was born that we should be doing tummy time. I was like what???? We didn't do it till about 2-3 months with Landon. But she is on her tummy for about 20 minutes twice a day and she loves the designs on her toys so they keep her attention. 
I am glad that you could go to the class with out the reservation. It sounds like she had fun and was an angel for you. 

Ok so I got the kids early today because Fathers Day is Sunday and I know that they should spend time with their Dad...even though he has made my life hell I still couldn't bring myself to keep them from him. I am going to have them make him a handprint and poem picture like we did for Allen and let them give it to him. I know he will probably be a dick but it is from the kids and that is what matters.Their stepmom made them hug her today at the police station. I told the kids it didn't bother me because apart of being with their dad is being with her and I understand there is always going to be a relationship with her. They didn't know what to think because they are always mean and rude to me and I just try to take the higher road because I love my kids and don't want them feeling torn between him and me. As much as I would love to be a hag to them I won't so my children will at least grow up respecting other people.


----------



## Steph82

Shell you have an amazing attitude :thumbup:! And I think your right... In the long run, he will look like the dick that he is! 
Awesome picture of Allen btw!!! He looks so in love :cloud9:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Steph! Emme honestly has Daddy wrapped around her finger already. When she throws fits I say you better not act like this when you are older or I'll spank your butt....he chimes in and says oh no you won't. ...no one is going to make my little girl cry or they are gonna have to answer to me! 

Cute picture of Grayson at the Pool also. We are going to my sisters tomorrow so Emmaleigh will get to go swimming for the first time...other than bath time routines. Lol


----------



## doggylover

Shell, I agree your attitude towards the kids stepmom is amazing, and they will remember when they are older how you acted with dignity, and their dad was an ass. 

I'm jealous of you ladies in the US able to take LO swimming so easily! I have to get Izzy a wetsuit before we can go (and I mean to an indoor pool!) because they aren't so warm. 

Tummy time, just in the last fortnight she's been doing better with it. A girl at my bf group said that every time i change her, just flip her over for a minute, and she'll get used to it. I did that, and now she will do up to 5 mins a day. I don't like to push it as it can send her into a huge grump if I do it at the wrong point in her mood :haha: But we're getting there...


----------



## Steph82

Shell, you must take pictures! I'm sure little Emme will look stunning in her bathing suit!! It won't matter if she likes it :haha: ... Cuteness in a pool!! :thumbup:

Sarah, I'm embarrassed to report... We still don't do belly time :blush:. Grayson spends a good amount of time sleeping in his belly or laying on our chest. Does that count? I will have to try the after diaper trick... Maybe he will tolerate it :shrug:

Candy, hope the rest of your day was better :hugs:

Sarah L, hope little Peter is doing awesome and you've been able to get back to working out. 

Sam, how did everything turn out with the pony? Is he coming home? 

Lily, how are you doing with everything? 

Kristy, did Annelises positive trend continue?

Sorry for missing our other awesome ladies. Just wanted to see how everyone is holding up!


----------



## ukgirl23

Shell I agree that you are amazing with what you are doing. You are an amazing mother! Your children are very lucky. Not many mums would do that after what he has done to you xxx

Benny finally settled down and me and Aaron got to spend some time together :) 

Aarons so silly!! Yesterday at work he decided to arm wrestle his co workers and now it looks like he may have fractured his wrist!! In his defense he beat everyone except one who destroyed his wrost so now he cant help me out very much! :(


----------



## liams_mom

Steph: The pony is in TN now, or will be this morning, which is where I wanted him to go in the first place. That is not to say that I didn't field a call just yesterday afternoon about leasing him in New York for 40,000 US/year. I always get those calls JUST after they've left! :dohh: Not that I'm upset, because I truly think TN with this little girl is what's going to be best for him for the summer. He needs a good and loving kid for a few months to get him back in the game and get his little pony head set on straight! Not that it ever wasn't, but I think the trainer that had him didn't/wasn't doing nearly as much as she said she was with him as far as keeping him in work. :growlmad:
Those were also such cute pics of Grayson in the pool! I can't wait to take the boys to the pool here this summer. The weather has been kind of nutty in Virginia, so we're waiting it out a bit before we go out to the community pool. When Liam was teeny, my mom's friends had a gorgeous private pool we could use anytime, but alas, no more :nope:

Shell: You are a strong woman and I respect you for what you are doing for your children. My mom and dad were divorced when I was 2 and she NEVER spoke poorly of my dad, just that we all made mistakes in our lives and people can change. I knew what had happened was 99% my dad's fault, but I never "blamed" him because of her. I grew up knowing that my parents were people too and for that I will be forever grateful to my mom. :kiss:

Candy: I'm sorry you and Aaron are going through some stuff right now. I'm sure it will sort itself out. Sometimes you have to step back and take a good hard look at yourselves as a couple to get a picture of what's going on in your relationship. As I said up there to Shell, I am a firm believer in "it takes two" whether your relationship is going well or poorly. Like Steph said, just asking him and letting him know how you feel might be enough. No one can read minds and at least letting him know what's going on with you emotionally might be enough to set him straight, otherwise he might never know. Its frustrating when your partner just won't open up. Greg is that way sometimes, but I tend to coax it out of him sooner or later when something is bothering him. :flower::hugs: Whatever it is, you know we're all here for you :)

Sarah J: Everyone is right that you don't have two chins! You are lovely! Its us self deprecating, cheeky girls that have the great senses of humor, right? Jake doesn't mind tummy time, but he will only tolerate Liam jumping up and down and making the floor vibrate so much (since this is usually what happens when we do tummy time). He does like it when I get down there with him and he can smile and laugh and then his head falls down and he is no longer amused. Go figure :haha:

AFM: Yesterday was amusing. A friend came over so we could ride, my horse decided he didn't want to come inside since it was 79F and breezy (GORGEOUS!), so I rode my husbands horse, Indiana. He's very quiet and forgiving and super lazy..unless your CRAZY ASS neighbor's dog comes barking over the hedge in their yard right as you're getting your stirrups and girth sorted out. Needless to say, Indiana tripped over himself spinning away from the barking dog and I landed in a heap. Indy was fine, picked himself up and trotted off; I was fine, but royally pissed at my neighbors! Thus far, they don't leash their dogs up, they've chopped down all of the trees that ran along our property line which provided shade for the horses and our arena and left giant stumps with leaves growing out of them, they've yelled at me for asking their grandson not to play along the fence line when we're riding..the list goes on. They are very truly the real deal "American country neighbor". I've asked our landlord to build a 20ft wall between us and them :haha: Not really, but he has promised to provide a nice line of cyprus trees to block them out :happydance: Jakes schedule has changed a bit again, but I'm leaving it up to him since he's two months old and there's really no arguing about it. :shrug: Goes to sleep around 8:30 and gets up at 5:30 or 6, eats one WHOLE boob, goes back to sleep until 10ish. I think its the growth spurt at 2 months that's giving him the nods so early in the morning. Silly little bugger! Anyhow, that is why I'm usually replying to you ladies around 7AM now :winkwink: I hope everyone is having a great weekend wherever you are! xx

PS - do you all have any great nicknames that only you love for your baby? Jake's always been "hedgehog" since we were on hedgehog watch while waiting for him to be born and because of his hair, but I have always called him "noodle" because he's my little floppy noodle. LoL Greg hates when I call him noodle, but that is my buddy's nickname!


----------



## ukgirl23

liams mom that was scary about your horse! Im glad yoi are both okay. Stupid dinlo neighbours!! 

My nickname for Ben is chunk lol.. When he cries I say Whats up Chunk? 

Im so fucked off! I cant have fuck all. All I wanted today was to get my hair cut. I took Connie and LUcas to get theirs done but Aaron didnt want to wait for me to get mine done. So I had to come home. Im so fucking pissed off. I cant have anything for myself I cant even go in another room for five minutes and be left alone. Im raging! I tidy this flat everyday and before I got up this morning the kids had already trashed their room and the front room and Aaron cooked dinner yesterday and left shit all over the sides. I have Benson to look after too so cant get fuck all done and now hes hurt his hand trying to be some sort of touh guy at work he cant help me out!! So Ive locked myself in the bathroom and everyone else can fuck off until Ive calmed down. Im so pissed off! Its like Ive become a slave to everyone!


----------



## lily28

Candy, hugs!!! I know how you feel... I hate those days.

I was in semi panic myself yesterday. I had to clean the kitchen after DH played Master Chef, for 2 h I was scrubbing, then 4 rounds of laundry, I cooked something other than meat with meat - tired of eating only meat the last 2 months :( while baby was crying and cluster fed all day... I only had water 2 cups of coffee from 8 am till 8pm. And then I had no more milk. Baby wouldn't take the bottle to drink some milk from my milk bank, and just fussed and fussed. DH -being a wise ass- only said, well didn't you know it could be hard? 
Thank you very much!

At 10pm I had a fenugreek tea and a hot shower and milk came. So I fed babba and we all went to bed.

really lousy day.


----------



## ReadytoMum

mommabrown: that's an amazing attitude to take towards your ex and the kids stepmom. Kids pick up on a lot more than we realize, and although they might seem a little confused by it now, they're grow up to respect you a lot for it! 

ukgirl: I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. :( It's always heartbreaking when you lose a pet. I'm a firm believer that our furry friends are just as much a part of the family as anyone else! That really sucks that you're having such a rough go right now with Aaron and the kids. You're a pro at this now though, so take some deep breaths, smack Aaron, and go for a walk with Benny in the carrier to get some fresh air leaving the other two at home with Aaron. Hope things get better soon!

Steph: Super cute pics of Grayson in the water!! We haven't tried swimming with Peter yet, but when we head out east to Nova Scotia later this summer, Adam plans to dunk Peter in the Ocean which will be an adventure. (Poor kid--the water is going to be FREEZING still!) I was looking at some of those little swimmers diapers yesterday, but figured we should wait till he actually needs them to get a better idea of what size we'll need!

doggylover: That's great to hear that Izzy is getting more comfortable with tummy time! It seems like everyone does it for quite a short amount of time... Peter will happily do tummy time for 15 minutes or more. Is that too long?? He's hilarious to watch because he'll slowly inch worm himself from one end of the playmat to the other, but because he can't hold his head up he flails his arms around a lot trying to get it to move forward. :haha:

liams-mom: I'm glad you got the pony situation sorted out! That must be a bit of a relief. Also, your neighbours sound like total morons. :dohh:

Afm, Peter had a super weird day yesterday. We had a busy day and he just slept through it all! We woke up around 8 to get ready for our Library sing along event. So he woke up and ate like normal and fell asleep in the stroller on the way (around 9:30). He slept all through the library program (I even took him out of the stroller and held him, didn't flinch) then we went over to a friends house for lunch and he continued to sleep until 12:30ish when he woke up and had about an once from the bottle, then fell asleep again. He slept from 12:45ish-3:00. We had our mom's coffee from 2-4 and when he woke up at 3:00 he had a quick feed on each boob and was back out again till 5:00. 

It was SO strange! He doesn't nap much during the day, and yesterday he slept for like 7 hours during the day! And he still slept his regular 4 hours then 3 hours last night too! I was getting paranoid that he was getting sick or something because he was so out of it, but a few of the moms at the coffee hour whose LO's are the same age as Peter said they've had a few days like that too, and that he probably just had a growth spurt and is now recovering. He didn't have a temperature or anything... so that seems like a likely possibility. :shrug: I guess we'll see what he's like today!


----------



## Mommabrown

Liams mom isn't that the luck of the draw about them calling after he has left! I am glad he went some place that will do him some good and her! I call Emmaleigh Pee Wee. Landon is Little Man and a name that has stuck with him even his friends call him Little Man lmao! But both my kids with Allen look very similar to each other so Emmaleigh was dubbed Pee Wee. Allen didn't like it at first but I still do it.

Candy I am sorry hun! :hugs: I would tell Aaron as calmly as you can that this is the one thing you would like to do for yourself leave all the kids with him because lets face it you were up taking care of everyone being pregnant, sick, and when you returned home after having Benson. He needs to just suck it up and let you go out for anor so and let you pamper yourself. 

Thanks ladies! I have both my parents together for 30 years now and divorce was so disgraceful to them but i knew it was the right thing for us as we were horrible together. It was always better off for the children to not have to grow up in a home with fighting like that. At first when they were babies it was easy to handle all this with dignity but the older they got the harder it became and Allen always reminded me of how acting like a hag about their dad would only hurt our children so i always just put their feelings first and over time it just got to be part of it. There are lots of times these last 7 months i would like to tell them what a jerk he is but they have to be the ones to figure it out so they understand for themselves instead of being pitted against him. 

Anyways Emme is so funny! We have a large mirror on our bathroom door and Emmaleigh sees the baby in the mirror and starts talking to it and laughing at it! Hahaha i stood for 30 mins laughing and talking with her this morning!


----------



## doggylover

Sarah L: I don't think 15 mins is too long for tummy time at all! I am trying to build Isabelle up to around that, she is doing just about five now so we've some way to go yet!! I get scared of doing it some days in case it makes her cry, which is stupid. I need to not be such a baby about it!
Also, on Wednesday Isabelle slept like a trooper during the day as well. She normally sleeps quite well, but she had a 3 hr nap on Wednesday which she never does!!! Some days I guess they are just more sleepy than others (aren't we all?!) 

Candy: I'm sorry you're having a shitty day :hugs: I can't even imagine how hard it is for you having three babies to look after, especially during the week as I believe Aaron works at the times before and after school so you have them all by yourself. Make a hair appointment (and maybe some other bits?) for during this week and say to Aaron that he IS looking after Ben during that time, and that's that.

Shell so funny about Emmaleigh and the mirror! I was showing izzy herself today when she was grumpy, and she gave herself a really dirty look,mail most as if she was saying "gosh mum, that baby in the mirror is real grumpy, good thing I'm not like that!" Silly monkey!

Sam: I call Isabelle all sorts of things! Isabelly-bum or belly-bum mainly! And there is a matching song, which I won't go into to! Or lots of little bits like precious baby etc. glad you have got the pony sorted.your neighbours sound like fun ;) I have to say I am so so jealous of Jackson's sleep!!! How do you get that from him?! Isabelle is a great sleeper compared to some babies, but nowhere near that!

Lily: sounds like a tough day for you yesterday, but am glad that by the end you were more rested and your milk was back.

I have to say actually, we all seem pretty lucky that the babies sleep quite well so far (usually, touch wood!) right? Is anyone really suffering with LO?

Afm: I'm pretty upset :( I don't have a huge pile of friends, I have 6 'close' friends, 5 of whom I went to school with. One lives away, but the others all live within half an hour, and one is the girl I've mentioned before who just had a baby recently.
Well they have made zero effort to come and see Isabelle, and even my friend with the baby isn't making much effort - it's always me texting her to arrange something. So I invited them all for lunch today so they could catch up with Isabelle and I. Well, when my friends baby (Lyla) was here they didn't even look sideways at Isabelle :( and they barely spoke to me. Plus, I found out they go to visit Lyla all the time, but never make any effort to come out to us. And they have apparently been out for lunch etc together recently. 
I'm gutted. I would totally understand if the others just weren't really interested in babies, but the fact that they go to see Lyla means they are, they just aren't interested in me and MY baby. And I thought now that I am not working I would get to see them more when they went for lunch/dinner (because before I worked so far away I never had time after work, only at weekends) but obviously I am no longer even considered for things like that.
And I know that if I stop making an effort with them I will never see them, and they would blame me for that. Plus if I stop seeing them I literally have one friend, and she lives an hour away :( 

So yeah, I'm upset with them. I couldn't believe they would come to my home and basically ignore my child. Then when Lyla left they wanted to see her, by which time she was tired and grumpy and in no mood to see people at all.

And now she is super grumpy and screaming the house down.........


----------



## doggylover

Also, I know some of them keep up to date on fb but Sweetpea, nimbec, littlespy, teamo, Melissa and Kristy....I hope you're all ok and LOs are as well!! Keep us up to date!


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks ladies :) Ive booked in a hair appointment for tuesday morning and he is going to sit and look after Benny ha! Lily I was reading what you wrotr thinking that my situation is exactly them same. I was wondering the other day why Im suddenly loosing so much weight then I realised I only get time to eat lunch and dinner. Im glad to hear the fennel tea helped with your supply. I havent tried it yet. 

readytomum Ive noticed that since Benny started the second leap he can have days where just sleeps and sleeps then the day after he will be awake then the next day back to sleeping. I found that setting up a routine has settled him down a bit and I am starting to see times of day where he usually naps. 

mommabrown you are a million percent right. No one wants to get divorced but in relationships where things are so horrible that the kids suffer you have no choice but to put their needs above your own. Getting divorced was the worst time of my life but looking back Im so glad I did lol. I bet you feel the same xx

omg Sarah Im actually mad at your friends too!! How dare they come to your house and treat you that way. They sound like total bitches if Im honest! I would defo hang out with you and Izzy :) I would say fuck them. No use being friends with people who treat you like that. You have a baby now and you can make new friends at baby group. Friends with people in the same situation as you and you will see them every week at baby group lol. I met my two closest criends that way and now we ho out for lunch and coffees with the kids. Its great! I hope they havent made you feel shit about yourself because you have nothing to feelbad about. They are terrible friends xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I forget who asked about nicknames for LO... but I call Peter "bright eyes" a lot, as well as the usual 'sweet/beautiful/baby boy." He also gets called "wigga-worm" a fair bit because he's so squirmy. :haha:

doggylover: Your friends don't sound like they're doing a very good job of earning that title... My friends sort of vanished once we got pregnant because they're all in such a different stage of life that they have nothing to do with babies. We get together once in a while, but I always have to initiate. That's why I was so keen on going to some of these mom and baby groups... I need to make new friends who are in the same situation I am!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah your friends sound like such bitches. We were all thinking it but I am just going to say it. I have 2 really close friemds like Readytomum mine all jumped ship when we got pregnant. Maybe you can make friends at the baby classes and groups instead and will surely have more in common. :hugs: I am sure if all of us girls lived closer we all would have awesome get togethers and swoon over our beautiful munchkins.


----------



## doggylover

If we all lived close together that would be amazing! I vote the Uk ladies move to the warmth of the US!!!

Yeah, I know that they aren't really 'into' babies, and aren't anywhere near ready to have their own, but if they can show affection towards my friends baby, why not mine? I think I've been clinging on to them for a while even though we've grown apart, because I didn't have the chance to make any new friends because I was working so much, but like you ladies said, I am going to a few baby groups so I hope I'll make some new friends there. 

If not, Isabelle and I will be best buds, and that'll do me!!


----------



## melissasbump

Sorry girls been trying to read and keep up, life is manic generally at the mo! 
All is well though, Lucas is now 13lb 1 oz and a chunky monkey, over double his birth weight! Hes so far pretty much a dream baby, sleeps in his own cot now and goes around 10-11 hours at night. 
Im starting College in sept, training to be a sports massage therapist so hopefully wont have to go back to the police and can work around the children, so thats exciting and ive already started my studying. 
Just wanted to say Sarah, cant believe your friends treated you that way! thats appalling! 
And Candy, good for you making a hair appointment, i went today and just a couple of hours to myself was bliss! 

Hope everyone else is well, im trying to keep up but its so hard! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

doggylover said:


> Also, I know some of them keep up to date on fb but Sweetpea, nimbec, littlespy, teamo, Melissa and Kristy....I hope you're all ok and LOs are as well!! Keep us up to date!

Trying to keep up when I can with reading even if not responding. Still looking for a decent internet solution out here (my phone doesn't even work as a phone here!! :dohh:). We're doing well, just still pretty mad with moving and having 2 under 2 and now, as of Thursday, we've added a kitten (11 days older than Violet) from the animal shelter to the mix because we're just a couple of morons. :haha::dohh:


----------



## lily28

Nicknames: Dennis is my *cup cake*! <3

Yep very lucky w/ our babies sleeping so well, aren't we?
Dennis sleeps from midnight till 8-9 am. I decided to not wake him for a nappy change at 3am ( I feed him while he sleeps). I'm glad I did, he doesn't pee so much at night. He was mildly wet at 8 am, nothing crazy.

I'm cutting out coffee again as it makes him crazy during the day though.


----------



## doggylover

Littlespy you may as well just go all out I guess, get all the madness in at once :haha: I hope that violet is still feeding well?

Lily, I am so jealous of Dennis' sleep as well! That's amazing! I have been limiting nappy changes during the night too. I always change her at her first waking after her long sleep and last night at 4am changed her into a brand new nappy...an hour later I was woken by the sound of her pooing in it :dohh: so brand new nappy off after an hour...next brand new nappy on....another hour and I was woken by more poop noise! She never poos at night, and twice last night in new nappies. Evil monkey!

Happy Father's Day to all the April munchkin daddies out there! <3


----------



## ukgirl23

Im so jealous of your sleepy babies. Benson goes from 8pm to 1am then feeds every 2 hours after that. He poos ALL THE TIME! I never just have a nappy woth wee in it. Part of the reason why Im still using disposables at night.


----------



## doggylover

Candy I'm so glad you said that as I've heard all this stuff about bf babies going days without pooing. Isabelle can hardly go a few hours without exploding!!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, your friend with Lyla, is she the one that had issues in the pregnancy.. Not bonding and all? Maybe the other girls are paying attention to her for that reason?? Maybe they feel that you are secure enough, that you don't need it?!? Just a thought :shrug: . Can you maybe talk to them? No harm in asking and telling them how you feel right? Also, they may not invite you out as much, because they are just used to it being that way.. When you worked, you had no time, so maybe it's just a routine now?!? Either way... Talk to them! You can still blow them off later, if their answers are stupid :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Happy Father's Day to all the Daddies! 

Sarah...as she gets older it does seem like you become great friends. I love that Laurynn and I can talk about anything that is on her mind even boys, although she still gets embarrassed by it. She is my best friend other than Allen. lol 

Emme is a Super Pooper too! She doesn't pee hardly through the night it is all when she first wakes up and it is like a flood! She will poop 5-6 really big stinky poops a day too! And for sleeping we get from about 8 pm -3 am now then a feed and then from 3am till 8 or 9 am.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I guess we're a little slow on the nice long sleeps here! Peter will generally sleep from 10:30 till 2:30, wake up for a feed, then sleep for another 3 hours. If I'm really lucky I might be able to get him to go back down for an hour or two. So I usually get about 6 hours a night. :wacko: I'm such a sleep lover though, so my preferred nights sleep is 9 hours--so only getting 6 broken up hours is definitely taking its toll!

Happy Father's Day to all the wonderful April Munchkin Daddies!! 

Unfortunately my DH is sick, so he can't play with Peter today and is pretty sad about it. Poor guy.


----------



## ukgirl23

Im glad its not just my poopy baby who messes his nappy all day long! 

I hope all your OHs have had lovely fathers day! Weve been visiting our parents today. Aarons mum was being a complete dick. She kept holding him up and his head kept slumping down and to the side then she kept tickling him to get him to laugh but he cant laugh yet so he jusy got really upset. Then he got hungry and started to cry but instead of giving him back to me she gave him to Aarons sister!!! grrrr She got funny because we had to go see my parents too and I said I would feed him at my mums house. The thing is thouh I dont mind getting my boob out infront of my mum. I camw from that womans vagina ya know she wiped my ass for three years lol Its easier to feed Ben there than in front of Aarons mum and dad. Im so tired and fed up lately I couldnt give a shit anymore lol xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah readytomum I like to sleep too. When I first had Emmaleigh everyone was like oh newborns sleep more than you think Hahaaha yeah right! I have tried napping with her but the house won't stay clean and Landon won't get fed if that happened. 

Candy I am sorry about your MIL. I love mine and I actually did flop my boob out infront of her or the whole public before I could infront of my mom for some weird reason.:hugs: some people don't have common sense sweetheart. :hugs: 

We are going to Allens Dads later which should be fun as he has Alzheimer's and can't remember much and is often a jerk to Allen...but its his dad and I tolerate it because I love Allen and he loves his Dad. We had a get together at my sisters yesterday for my Dad and the kids swam and had fun. Emme hated the pool. I blame the cold water because she loves her bath tub. But she was still swooned over and I go a nice break to spend time to myself and with other adults.


----------



## liams_mom

Sarah J: I think your friends sound like quacks. Why would they ignore your sweet little Isabelle for another baby? That's ridiculous! Maybe next time you see them have her in a jumper like the one I'm about to post:
https://i1.cpcache.com/product/828476111/my_mom_is_hotter_onesie_body_suit.jpg?color=SkyBlue&height=160&width=160

ReadytoMum: Peter sounds like he's doing well, he's just a hungry monkey! I don't know if I'd mind being needed like that by Jake. I guess that makes me :wacko:, but I don't mind. I have insomnia anyhow, so I'm up and down almost as much as a baby would be :dohh:

Lily: I went on a Diet Coke kick about 2 weeks back, completely forgetting that it was caffeinated, and needless to say Jake didn't sleep very well for about 2 days. I couldn't figure it out at first and then I wanted to bang my head against a wall! 

AFM: The gist of my current situation is that I've bought my first cloth diapers for Jake. I went with the Omni's because I'm new and I only bought a couple to start me out. I bought bamboo inserts and some bamboo wipes, some badger balm (I love the smell!) and some diaper wash :happydance: I've got everything coming from different places, but it should all be here within the week. I'm excited to try it, Greg is curious and my mom isn't sure that cloth diapering is "for us". :haha: I'm guessing she feels that I don't do enough laundry, but I'm actually hoping this spurs me into being more "domestic" :blush: 
In other news, Jake is having a lazy Sunday. We didn't get our usual long nap this morning since daddy wanted to have him to himself, so he got spoiled sitting on daddy's lap. He'd nurse then get passed off and the trend just kept on going. Not that I mind Greg loving on the baby for one day. He got bottled boob this AM too because Greg wanted to feed him :winkwink: Ahh well, I shouldn't complain right? He's down in his crib now, gave me a little fuss - probably wondering why in the hell he's only gotten the boob 4 times today so far and its already 1PM and then he passed out :sleep: 

Greg says to thank "the ladies" for the Father's Day well wishes! 

xx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I hate when I'm around people that I dont feel 100% comfortable with... they will want to hold Grayson (and I want to let them).. but the entire time I am on edge!! We had friends of Rob come to the hospital and their 10 year old daughter wanted to hold him. Since they were HIS friends (that I had never met :wacko:), I didnt want to come off as a bitch and let him deal with it! Now I look at the pictures of the girl holding him, and it still makes me soooo angry :haha:. So when it comes to BF, I feel the same as you... I will do it at my paretns house all day long, but don't feel comfortable to do it anywhere else (other then in the backseat of the car ahahaha). 

Shell, I'm sorry Emme didnt like the water :nope:, I'm sure it was just not her usual bath temp and she (being the proper lady that she is) decided that it was no good :shipw::cold:
Since we have super hot weather here (usually year round), our water was at a comfortable 80F and Grayson tolerated it very well. 

Sarah L, you ar enot alone on the sleeping front!!! Grayson will usually do 4 hours, 3 hours, 2 hours! We have ONCE gotten a 5 hour stretch out of him :haha:. Reading about all of these great sleepers, made me think I had a bad sleeper, but I think these other babies are just crazy ahaha

Sam, I'm still waiting on my detergent to get here, before I can start prepping the things I have received. So far, I have 1 Omni, 1 Echo, and 1 Kango (which I ordered from Babyhalfoff.com) with Bamboo and hemp inserts for all (thanks to all the recommendations from here :haha:). Just from playing with them, I really like the Omni as well. I like the option of using it at a pocket, or a shell. The Echo doesnt have the pocket option, so I wont be able to have it ready for Rob to use :dohh:. The Kango is really interesting as well... it's a pocket, with a zipper on the outside. I'll give you my review when I'm finally able to try them. 
Rob is still not sold on the idea and my mom thinks it gross lol. Oh well... since I am doing the laundry, I guess its not up to them lol

BTW, Babyhalfoff.com is a really cool website!! They have 50% of one or two different things a day. So I bought the Kango for $12.95 and the insert for around $5. With shipping, it still cost me $23 for the diaper and the insert, but not bad I think. Now I'm just waiting for my Rockabums to come in (which I honestly just bought because they made them sound so cool :haha:

AFM: we had a busy day last night and got home late (9pm) but I still wanted to give Grayson his bath (we had been out around people all day and I felt like we needed to clean him properly :haha:. So instead of going through our bath routine, which takes some time, I just jumped in the shower and had Rob give me the baby... so I showed the baby with me! OMG, it took 5 min and was super easy. He loved it and we were done in half the time!! :thumbup: Is it weird to shower with your baby?? :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

Nope Steph I do it too. Emmaleigh looked at the water and smiled really big the first time she loves it. These happen like you said on hectic days. 

We had some CD that were given to us. They need folds in them so we have thought of just using the cover when we go to the lake instead of using her diapers filling up with water and I find the little swimmers aren't worth buying as we don't go out swimming enough with her.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> AFM: we had a busy day last night and got home late (9pm) but I still wanted to give Grayson his bath (we had been out around people all day and I felt like we needed to clean him properly :haha:. So instead of going through our bath routine, which takes some time, I just jumped in the shower and had Rob give me the baby... so I showed the baby with me! OMG, it took 5 min and was super easy. He loved it and we were done in half the time!! :thumbup: Is it weird to shower with your baby?? :shrug:

Nope! My nephew Sam Hated bath time so much he would just scream the house down. So until he was a few months old James would just take him into the shower with him. Now he totally loves bath time though and likes to get whoever is bathing him soaked!:haha:


----------



## doggylover

I am really enjoying the cloth diaper love going on in this thread!!! And I am so jealous of you ladies with ready access to all the softbums stuff. I was using mine today and its definitely my favourite diaper. I need to email the website I got it from to ask when/if they are getting another shipment and order a million of them :haha:

Steph, you're right about Lylas mom being the one who didn't bond during pregnancy, an day mum said the exact same thing - that my friends might be overcompensating for her, but feel like I don't need their help/input, especially since I am much closer to my family than she is. I should talk to them...but I feel kind of embarrassed about it all, like I'd be saying "why don't you like my baby?!" And come off sounding like an insane mother!! 

I think Sam is right and I am going to get that onesie for Isabelle!! 

Sarah L, until about two/three weeks ago Isabelle was on Peters schedule too. Remember he is one of the later April babies, so he has some time to catch up. I was so worried because I too need a lot of sleep. I think I'm coping ok...if I had a terrible sleeper I would be screwed!!

Candy so sorry your mil was annoying you. I hate it when people tickle Isabelle, including Simon! She's too young to find that funny people...do something more age appropriate!!

Isabelle wore her "wild about daddy" tshirt today for Father's Day, and she made Simon some pancakes for breakfast (I may have helped...actually so did he!) then we went to church and the day went downhill. I blame the woman behind us who said "oh your baby is always so quiet!" Well,that's just asking for trouble!!! She went APESHIT during church, and Simon took her out - a guy kindly held the door open for him and then let it shut and it hit her on the head. She went even MORE apeshit. I could her her outside the church screaming. Simon tried for about 10mins to calm her, then had to come back in while she took a breath and get me to come and boob her. Since that was right at the end, I couldn't stay in the vestibule so walked back into church to our pew while feeding her, and sat and fed her while everyone filed out past us.

So that adds church to the list of places I've fed Isabelle now! It's the only place I had been a little apprehensive of, but everyone was giving me encouraging smiles as they walked past so I am 100% ok with it now! I whip the bad boys out anywhere, anytime. There have been a few situations I've been more hesitant about, like church, but when I went for it it actually turned out better than expected!

Then she hadn't slept for three hours, and we went out this afternoon and she slept for four hours straight so when we went to my sisters for a BBQ, she was in a horrible mood :( she perked up when we got home though - she just doesn't like other people sometimes!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah you should just walk around with those things out readily accessable for Isabelle! 

Allen has been in a horrible accident. Some lady slammed on her breaks in the middle of highway and he had to swerve off the road to miss her and another vehicle hit Allen. He was crying on the phone saying he thinks the guy is dead and now I am sitting in a dreaded wait for his call back to go and get him as he was in a company truck. I am baffled he wouldn't even really tell me much and what I could get out of him was in bits and pieces between his sobbs.


----------



## liams_mom

Shell, that's awful. Please keep us posted and my thoughts are with Allen.


----------



## Mommabrown

Just talked with Allen...he is ok but it killed the man driving the car.He was crying and a mess. I didn't know what to say to him except I love you and hang up. I can't imagine the pain Allen is feeling especially on Fathers Day.


----------



## Steph82

Oh Shell... I am sooo sorry!! What a bad start for the day! I'm so happy that Allen is OK, but I can only imagine how he must feel! Just make sure you keep telling him that it was an ACCIDENT. If he hadnt swerved, someone else could have died (possibly him). Gosh, I hope he deals with it ok and comes out stronger :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Steph82

Sarah J, I love that you are so BF strong!!!! I wish I was more like you :cry:. about 3 weeks ago, we were at our friend pool party and I was going to BF Grayson in the corner under the BF cover... Rob gave me a really appalled look and pointed out, that I could go inside. Since they were "his friends", who are all without kids, I went inside. :growlmad:

Send some of that "I dont give a F... attitude my way please!"

and I think Izzy is absolutely right, to not like being around people all the time. Not only do you always have a perfect excuse to leave early, but it will keep people from touching her :haha: (in fear of making her cry)
Oh and as for the Omni, the red one is a special edition (calendar bum for december last year :thumbup:), so whoever you got it from, clearly must be able to get other ones as well. I would be happy to send you some, if you really want more... though I'm sure they are not THAT good :shrug:


----------



## ooSweetPea

I fell asleep nursing on my parent's couch today - lying down! I'm def in the 'I could give a shit' bfing crew I pretty much whip them out anywhere. Many times when NIP I don't think people even realize what I'm doing! The first time is the hardest and then it gets much easier once you get over that hurdle. It helps that DH is supportive of NIP though and doesn't get uncomfortable. 

Happy Fathers Day to all our wonderful daddies!

Since I went back to work Scarlett reverse cycled a little and waits for evening - nighttime to get the majority of her calories for the day so she can get fed from the breast vs bottle so we are still waking pretty frequently in the night. She sleeps much longer stretches on the weekends when she is fed on demand during the day from the boob. I think she just tolerates bottles of breastmilk during the weekdays but just takes enough to take the edge off her hunger and waits for me to get her big feeds. Usually I can count on her sleeping 8/9-2 then up at 4 and up again at 6 for the day when I have to work. It's not toooo bad as she's in her bassinet beside our bed until the first wake up and then we cosleep for the other two wakings so I just pop the boob in and drift back off. 

Momma so sorry to hear about Allen how horrible :hugs:

Will have to do a bigger update soon but both kids are passed out and this mama is TIRED and going to bed!


----------



## ukgirl23

I wouldnt mind nursing in front of them but the atmosphere when I go there is so tense it feels unnatural to just feed him. Aarons mum is lovely but shes quite strict and ot just makes visiting them very tense. 

Shell Im so sorry for Allen. Im thinking of you and your family today. Its sobbering to think that something like that can happen so quickly and randomly. It really makes me think about my life and appreciate the people in it more. I hope thay Allen can forgive himself and understand that it was a terrible accident he isnt to blame. Did they say why the lady slammed on her brakes? x

Things between me and Aaron are getting progressively worse. Yesterday things were greatthen this morning I asked if I should make an appointment at the drs for his wrist. It keeps clicking when he moves it. He said he didnt and I said that I think he should because it doesnt sound like a muscular problem it sounds like maybe hes fractured it. He got so angry with me I walked out of the room and he threw his work top at me. I know things are much better than my last relationsjip and Aaron isnt abusing me but this situation is still not healthy to be around. I think I have to decide either to stick it out and fiht or shut up moaning about it and finish it. Putting words into practice though is much harder. I love him so much.


----------



## lily28

Baby started a high pitch scream, and he was inconsolable at 3am, 6am, and just a few min ago. Coincidentally these are the times he eats. I held him close and hummed, and he is now asleep. It was not a normal cry, it was a screeching sound as if he was in terrible pain. Could it be a reflux? Or gas?
I feel so sorry for him...

DH said it is because he is tired.
I have a massive headache now.

Candy, sorry things are going south, maybe try to give him some space as he is in a bad mood? I always say that one should break if it is abuse, addiction, or adultery. Everything else is fixable. Especially if you love him.
Everyone has bad days where we act like total arses, so just ignore his moody behavior today and see what happens.
Hugs!


----------



## doggylover

Shell I am so sorry to hear about Allen's accident. I'm glad he's ok, but can only imagine how awful he feels about the other man. Like steph said, just keep reminding him that it was an accident, and if he hadn't swerved it could have been him very seriously hurt. Not that it will make him feel any better right now, I'm sure.

Steph: I emailed the woman I got my softbums from and she said she will be doing another order soon :happydance: I don't know why I love it so much, it just seems to fit Izzy perfectly! I'll probably get more and end up hating them!
Also, Simon once tried to say to me maybe I should nurse Izzy elsewhere....let's just say he hasn't even thought about mentioning it ever since!! Like Sweetpea said, most of the time I don't think people even know I'm nursing her, my uncle certainly didnt when I was doing it and having a conversation with him! But i do understand that not everyone is comfortable doing it, as it is a very private thing.

Candy :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about you and Aaron. Everyone goes through rough patches, but like lily said almost everything (apart from her three As) is fixable, but it doesn't mean things will look up right away.

Lily, sometimes Isabelle does an insane screech, and usually feeding her is the only thing that ends it, so I wonder too if its some sort of issue with her digestive system. As long as he is ok now that's the main thing. Pop a Tylenol, and maybe invest in some earplugs in case he does it again ;)

Afm: I'm pleased to report that we had a "bad" night....but the reason I am pleased is that if a bad night is now 5, 2, 1.5hrs, then I haven't much to complain about!!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I know he is not abusing you, but throwing something at you (this time it was only a shirt) is absolutely unacceptable!!! He needs to respect you no matter what mood he is in! And I think you have to demand that respect from him! I'm very sensitive when it comes to things like that, sorry, so my firs instinct would be to take the kids to your moms house for a couple of days. Of course that is very extreme... So maybe have a calm, stern, conversation with him tonight... Letting him know, that is outburst was 100% unacceptable. :growlmad:

Sweetpea, the sleep schedule you describe is very similar to ours. I wonder if me being at work has anything to do with it :shrug:
But on weekends, I may get 5,3,2... But that's really it. Either way I guess, I'm not exhausted, so it works for us (not that I would appreciate a but more :haha:)

Lily, on the wonder weeks app they mention that LO find new sounds because they are learning control of their voices. Do you think maybe he was just doing that? But then again... Late at night, from a deep sleep... Hmmm ... See if he does it again. Maybe he had a bad dream??


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls for all your support. He is so deppressed everytime we talk he tells me he is so sorry. The woman had no license and it was pouring down raining hard. Allen thinks she was drunk too. The woman that was the passenger in the car that was rolled as was listed in critical condition last night as he is praying for them and their family so badly. The police said it was the woman that stopped in the middle of the roads fault but in Allen's heart he feels all the blame. I can't help but to be selfish as this was almost Allen's life taken. I know how horrible it sounds but I am so thankful he is ok and still here with me and the kids. I feel awful as we had been bickering earlier on in the day and I hung up on him and was so mad...over petty shit. Candy it made me look at how I talk to Allen and treat him and re-evaluate everything. 


Lily it chop it up to gas. Emme gets a horrible scream and stiffens up. I lay her down on her back and pull her legs up close to her belly or do bicycles. I know its hard through the screams and cries but it eases them and back to sleep she goes. 

Candy when shit seems to be rough how you two weather it together is a test of your strength andnlove for one another. Sometimes we have to look past all their flaws and learn to love that part of them too. Lord knows Allen and I have had our arguements but we always learned more about each other from them. In our first year I kicked him out or he moved out so much he lived in a black plastic bag. Steph is right you have to have respect to treat each other the way you want to be treated. Even when your mad. I hope all works out for you and Aaron because I know you love him dearly. :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks for the advice ladies. I dont think this is going to end well though. Sometimes its not enough to love someone if they dont love you back the same. Maybe leaving will shake him up a bit and he will put his priorities in proper order. Im totally finished with it. 

Lily if he seems well otherwise I would aso say gas. Try like mommabrown said and bend his knees to his chest it and take his nappy off. That helps xxx


----------



## Steph82

You are 100% right about one thing: you can't change someone's emotions. 

I really don't believe (just from what you have said) that he doesn't love you... But I do believe that he is overwhelmed and has decided to shut down. Maybe being left to himself for a few days will give him a wake up call... I sure hope so!! Men can be so stupid sometimes!! Whatever the outcome may be, I know your going to be fine and find the best solution for everyone!!! :hugs:
It will be interesting to see how he hold up in an empty house.. Having to clean by himself... Do laundry... Cook... Lol... Unfortunately, he won't get a good picture of what your day looks like, because you will be taking the kids with you (so that's much less work for him).


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy get away for a few days but like Steph says I think he loves you. Men are wimps when it comes to love...they shelter their feelings and heart up so that they don't get hurt....Remember when you were a kid and your mom would tell you if a boy was being mean to you meant he likes you....It still applies into adulthood! lmao! I know I was so scared of my heart being broken after my divorce that Allen could have told me a million times he was sorry and I held on to it but it was his first serious relationship and my 2nd so I had a heads up on him...I would find a sitter and you two go out together and just spend some quality alone time with out any of the kids and rekindle that romance!


----------



## ukgirl23

I cant leave though because I have Connie and Lucas in school. I could possibly go away on the weekend but I think it would hurt him too much. I know he loves me but I think he takes me for granted. Today he chose to play an xbox game over me. It sucks. 

In brighter news, Ben has had diarrhea today. I know it was no ones fault but Im angry that he got it after we went out to visit people which is silly because he coukd have got it anywhere it could even be post imms diarrhea. 
Today our prefolds came and we tried fhem out after the bath. Benson loves them! Im not so sure about them yet though I think I need more practice but they were rather bulky.


----------



## doggylover

Candy I have never used my prefolds as nappies - I use them as 'accident catchers' when izzy is having nappy free time on her playmat. I thought they were too bulky as well. I'm sorry you feel Aaron takes you for granted. I hate that he played Xbox instead of doing anything else. I told Simon on Saturday that I hate when he goes on his comp etc instead of paying attention to Isabelle when she's awake. I kind of made him feel ashamed of how he'd been behaving, and he's been much better once I explained to him why I felt the way I did. I know that might not work for you, but maybe worth a shot?

Shell, I think it's natural to feel relieved that it wasnt Allen who was hurt. I am relieved he wasn't, so I can't imagine how much that feeling is magnified for you.

Not much new for me today. I'm going to toys r us this week to get izzy some new toys as I feel like she needs more stimulation, and I know in the next month or so she'll be looking for more to play with. We purposefully didnt buy much before she arrived, as I said I'd get bits when we needed them, so this is our first big trip.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh yay for new toys! Emme has a lot of them as I am a shopohlic for baby girl stuff lol! 
I think it is kinda natural for a guy to take you for granted when our babies are so small and need us more. They kinda feel useless and not intentionally being an ass. I agree I can ask Allen to do things for me when I am stretched thin and it makes me feel like he cares and he feels helpful. Sometimes you just gotta come out and ask or tell them as they are senseless.

Today is a shit day. I feel like shit as Allen has cried again saying its his fault that the man died and I can't comfort him. I just want to be able to say some thing magical to him to make him feel better. I feel like he is shutting me out. I honestly wish I could carry this burden for him and take all his pain away.


----------



## doggylover

Including her playmat and her bouncer we have 5 toys for Isabelle! Not including all the stuffed animals people bought her. All the other three toys are lamaze toys as I love them, but she needs some bits and pieces to chomp on!

I wish I could give you some words of comfort or help for your situation, but I know you are doing a great job of supporting Allen, and that's all you can do. I imagine that this is something which will never fully leave him, but I hope it gets easier for him with time. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

We have a playmat and tummy pillow which is like a boppy pillow with rattles amd chew toys attatched. She has these funny little socks that rattle and make a scrunchy noise when she moves her feet. She also has a kick n play mat that plays music and lights up when she kicks which she absolutely loves.I can't wait till she is able to be in her Jenny Jump either. Lol I don't know who gets more excited about her toys me or her! Lol

Thanks Sarah...he has told me not to call him or text him while he is driving and that he does not like driving far away now so I will do as he asks. I must respect him and give him room to cope and I figure he will come around when he is good and ready.


----------



## doggylover

I understand his worry about driving now. I know it's nowhere near on the same level, but I've had two accidents (one not my fault, someone hit me, the second was just me and a wall and I totalled the car) and it really does make you nervous about driving, that's something he'll carry forever I think. 

We also have a tummy time thing like you described, but she doesn't take much notice of the bits on it yet. But when she is ready for touching and holding toys...I want to be ready to pull them out!


----------



## Mommabrown

I know what you are saying. Emme has all sorts of toys...while pregnant my BIL walked into the store and started playing with toys...he said if they didn't entertain him she wouldn't like them...then he bought all the toys he played with! Bahaha this coming from a guy that steals my babies socks to pick up chicks.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Oooh....let me know what toys you end up with Sarah!

I don't have hardly any toys for Peter either... he has his playmat with some dangling toys to swat at, and the dangling toys on his bouncer which he loves to swat at.... but beyond that we don't have much. We have the plush vegetables from IKEA, and some stacker toys which he can't use yet... and that's it! He's starting to get better at grabbing at stuff, but can't really hold anything yet. I wish we had some more toys for him as well so when he's ready for them we've got them!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah L, don't feel bad, we don't really have any either. I keep thinking its too soon but maybe not! Grayson is most fascinated with the ceiling fan at the moment :haha:

Shell, I'm thinking of you and Allen tonight! I hope he starts to feel better very soon!! :hugs: there is absolutely nothing you can do or say unfortunately... I think he will just have to cope and come to you when he is ready.

AFM, I received my 3 pack of RockaBums today. They are not as well made as the softbums but I won't know until I can try them. I should be getting the detergent tomorrow, so I can finally wash these diapers and get going lol. I also found another deal on babydeals.com for a different brand of CD. I don't think it's a popular US brand, but they retail for $30. I paid $14 so I couldn't resist. Lol I'm now up to 7 pocket diapers, and I havnt used a single one. This CD better work out for us... I've got too much invested already :rofl:
Sarah, I now understand how you could have spent 500 pounds... Im at $200 already for the diapers, extra inserts, wet bags, liners :dohh:


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh Sarah using the prefolds as accident catchers is an amazing idea!! I love letting Ben be naked. He loves it too but he pees all the time. He has a widgey though and he manages to pee on his own face lol. Once it went in his mouth when I was changing him. So gross!! 

I have a few lamaze toys for Benson I love themso much. I had them for my other two. He likes the spiral toy hanging over him so he can hit and kick the bits on it. I recently brought him some wrist rattles and rattle socks which are now his favorites he loves trying to shake his arms around and when I shake them for him. I have a playmat which I use for tummy time but he doesnt really play on his tummy yet. He just looks around for a while then cries lol. 

Shell I would be thankful it wasnt my partner who died too. I think it is natural to be thankful that Allen is okay it doesnt mean you dont feel remorse for the guy who was killed or the lady who is injured. Its a horrible situation for Allen to be in I hope he can forgive himself. xx

I think Bens diarrhea has stopped now. My new nappies should be here today I am so excited to get them on him. I will be prepping them as soon as they arrive haha.


----------



## ukgirl23

omg I've just found out why Ben has been pissed off with a poorly tummy and why I've been a moody sensitive bitch for the past few days... I just got my period back :D :D :D I never thought I would be so glad to see it lol. I hope I can keep breast feeding through it this time! It's really heavy too. I hope I don't loose my milk :/ That's what happened with Lucas and he didn't like the taste.


----------



## lily28

Dennis is *5kg* this morning! I'm a proud mama! That's 11 pounds for my non metric friends.
He is getting a little more round, no longer a skinny newborn. Still like a banana baby though.

Toys:
We have the following:
Pram string from Heimess
https://www.heimess.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/H/7/H734890.gif


Mobile from Goki It is his no1 favourite toy, he can look and talk to the bugs all day
https://www.lesjeux.ca/images/mobile_insects.jpg

This little guy from Keptin jr
https://www.keptin-jr.com/images/tmp_small_thumbs/48.10.3-F3.png_200x200.jpg

A few stuff from Etsy:
Teether
https://img2.etsystatic.com/002/0/6003933/il_570xN.352703342_p9id.jpg

Nursing necklace
https://www.etsy.com/listing/151455319/nordic-tutti-mommy-necklace?ref=pr_shop
https://img3.etsystatic.com/000/0/6003933/il_570xN.243650971.jpg

Teething Carrot
https://img2.etsystatic.com/000/0/6003933/il_570xN.282203062.jpg

A doudou doll that is sold out
https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5d/33/07/5d33070d82a33f68e58c8070b3153f8b.jpg

I also got him a plastic rattle, because I destroyed the box it was in at the store as we were browsing :O Very clumsy.

My granny got him Chicco goodnight stars projector
And my sister got him the playskool lullaby glow worm
He loved the twinkle twinkle little star melody!

Also some stuffed animals we received from friends and relatives at the hospital, but I will sort them out, I don't like tons of those. :(

500 pounds for cloth nappies sounds better than 2,500 pounds for disposables lol, at least you can resell a few or donate etc. The disposables go straight to garbage...
I got my complete Disana set for 130 euros, very very cheap. I also got 3 LL OSFA that I don't particularly enjoy. They don't fit well, the elastics are weird, and they smell very plasticky. I much prefer the cheap ones from ebay, I have another 3 from Yellow Bloom and they are lovely.
That's it though, I'm not spending any more money on nappies. I have enough. 

I tried to use flats (the flat muslin cloths that came with Disana set) with nappy nippas but I 'm no good with those. Maybe I should practice my folding... IDK


----------



## ukgirl23

those toys are lovely Lily! The mobile is gorgeous xx


----------



## doggylover

Lily I love all your toys. Simon and I both really like wooden toys, so I'll have to have a look on etsy for some bits, I never would have thought of there! Way to go Dennis on all the weight gain! I can't believe your disana set was only &#8364;130, what a bargain. Unfortunately, I don't have your willpower and although I know I don't need anymore, I keep buying them! I also have 3 LL osfa, and although I haven't put them on izzy yet, I'm not even impressed with how they look or feel. I was going to sell them straight on, but LL have brought out a new version which is on sale, so now my older ones aren't worth as much. Will keep them for now, maybe a Change bag nappy.

Candy: is it good news about your period?! I'd be gutted if mine came back now, I love not having to deal with it :haha: I remember you said before that it caused problems for you and bf, so fingers crossed that won't happen this time. 

Steph, the money I spent on nappies doesn't include all the bits like wet bags.....they don't count to me :haha: I dread to think what my overall bill is! If you got some of the happy heiny pockets they should be pretty good, I've heard good stuff about them. I have a HH wrap for my fitteds but haven't tried it yet as its massive (even though its a one size) and bulky. But it looks like its great quality. Can't wait for you to be able to get started!

You ladies are making me panic about Izzys development (or lack thereof?!) Peter can grab stuff, Emmaleigh and Benson are kicking out at things, Grayson loves his ceiling fan haha:)....Isabelle can't do any of that yet. She does sometimes bat her hanging monkey on her playmat, but I think it's always accidental. The only thing she grabs is my hair...
And I read on my wonder weeks app that the next leap is when she should start being able to roll from tummy to back....since she hates tummy time without her tummy time aid, that ain't gonna happen any time soon. 

She's only 10 weeks old and I'm already worried she's behind! I know she'll develop at her own pace blah blah....but I don't want her to be the dunce kid in the corner!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: To be fair, Peter doesn't grab at everything, he spends most of his time hitting the dangling toys on the bouncer and playmat. He does love to grab my hair and daddy's chest hair though. :haha: Thankfully he hasn't discovered our glasses yet!

Peter is totally awesome though because he slept for 6 CONSECUTIVE HOURS last night!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's a new record for us! I woke up after 5.5 of that when DH was thumping around getting ready for work and went to make sure the boy was still breathing once I realized how long I had been asleep for! :dohh: Peter was of course fine and slept for another half hour before waking up. My boobs were ROCK hard, but it was such enjoyable bliss to get that much sleep all at once. It was so desperately needed too!!

I turned the ceiling fan on in his room last night for the first time... so maybe he hypnotized himself into a deep sleep?! It'll certainly be on again tonight just in case it had *any* small part to play in this sleeping marathon!


----------



## lily28

^ I enjoy not having a period too! 

I wouldn't worry with development so much. Kids may be advanced in a few things and a little behind in others. Eventually they will all catch up.
Dennis still hasn't discovered his hands & thumbs, and has no interest in touching anything.
However he was smiling socially when he was just 3 weeks, laughs in his sleep loudly (LOL) and he turned from tummy to back today (and was so confused he cried). 
He will probably start running around soon, but have zero hand eye coordination...
Each baby grows differently ;)


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: at running around without hand-eye coordination Lily!! Your right about the different developments though!!! I think every baby will do just fine in their own time!

As for grabbing... Not so much at toys here! He does like to hold on to things while nursing... Hair, my shirt, the burp cloth that I shove under his chin :haha:, my finger! But I think it's mostly just reflexes. Though I LOVE, when he puts his little hand on my boob while feeding... Like he is holding his "bottle" :cloud9::haha:

I don't expect Grayson to be turning over anytime soon... Mostly because we don't do belly time enough lol. He is however arching is back a bunch when I change him... So he may turn to his belly soon :wacko:


----------



## Steph82

doggylover said:


> Steph, the money I spent on nappies doesn't include all the bits like wet bags.....they don't count to me :haha: I dread to think what my overall bill is! If you got some of the happy heiny pockets they should be pretty good, I've heard good stuff about them. I have a HH wrap for my fitteds but haven't tried it yet as its massive (even though its a one size) and bulky. But it looks like its great quality. Can't wait for you to be able to get started!

It was actually the Bum Cheeks Minky. Has anyone heard of (or tried) them?


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah Emme loves the fan too. It seems like when we go to peoples houses that is the first thing she looks for. When she is put down we turn her mobile on and she loves kicking and smiling at it. As for rolling she rolls from side to side and when laid on her tummy she will roll over to her back...it will come in due time. 

As for AF I wish that thing never showed back up. That is one of my favorite things about being pregnant was no AF. 

Sarah Izzy will start in due time no worries hun. 

Steph Em loves pulling her blankey up beside her face it is so cute! I think it is adorable that Grayson cuddles your boob lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

you all have super babies haha my baby is lazy I guess  He can't roll yet he tries but doesnt even get to his side, I'm not bothered though Lucas didnt roll until he was about 5 months old and didnt walk until he was 18 months old. It happens when it happens, I was freaking out that Ben hadn't begun to hit things then suddenly he started one day, He only started grabbing on the weekend. This is the down side to these groups everyone compares babies without meaning to, I dont mean that in a negative way. Connie was very fast she sat at 4 months unaided, walked before a year she passed all her mile stones ages before she was meant to but mile stones are a rough guide, Luke was late for everything, all babies are different you CANNOT compare babies it's not good ju ju. Isabelle will grab one day and you'll explode with pride because she took her sweet time doing it, Ben will roll over one day and I will explode with pride too lol. 

I noticed at lunch time Bens clogged tear duct has finally cleared up, I suddenly realised over my chicken sandwich that I've not wiped eye goo since friday :D yay! No probing!


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh yeah... as for AF... I'm glad it's here I had missed it lol.. call me strange if you like but I like to know where I stand in my cycle and with my body lol. I'm getting the Mirena coil fitted next month so it's good to be clear on not being pregnant since at the moment we are only on condoms and we're not very good at using them LOL. I couldn't have the copper coil because I bleed too heavy on my period and the coil can make them even heavier. I have fainting attacks as it is.


----------



## Steph82

Candy, have you had the Mirena before? I heard the same thing about the copper coil, so I decided against it as well. See, we don't even use condoms right now... We are using the 100% safe pull out method :rofl:. But then again, we don't DTD nearly enough right now, for me to worry.
I was very surprised this weekend when Rob mentioned another baby :shock:. He would like to have a little girl and was wondering if it was too early to even mention it lol. As we were leaving the hospital with Grayson, a nurse said: now I don't want to see you back here for at least two years, ok?
He has taken that comment to heart and even mentioned it during that conversation, saying we couldn't think about it yet because we had to wait two years :rofl:... Silly man. I told him, that ideally I would like to wait for Grayson to be 1 and then start trying.

Candy, how soon will you know, if your supply is affected? Are you taking any supplements? I hope nothing changes and Benny gets to keep enjoying the boob :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph that is cute that he wants more if he had to go through the pain I'm sure he would wait a while LOL x we used pull out method sucessfully for 3 years before trying for Ben but I know now we dont want another baby I'll get pregnant in a flash! The mirena looks like the best option, its more effective than the copper coil and the hormones in it are a tiny amount that stay in the uterus and it makes periods lighter if you even get one at all. 

Ben's already effected by my milk :( he's just bringing it up and having diarrhea and just very very grisly and clingy today. I got puked on twice just now :( The bfing advisor told me to keep going but I fee awful making him sick she said its very rare that my milk is effecting him this way so dont worry its just my milk probably and you will all be fine lol xx 

Do you know when you plan to have another baby yet? xx


----------



## Steph82

Do you have any frozen milk that you could substitute with, and keep pumping? I'm sure your advisor is right, and that you should just stick it out (only if you want to of course).
I have an appointment for the Mirena as well In a month. For the same reasons that you mentioned, I like the idea of little hormones and no period lol. Plus insurance covers it and I can have it taken out with no issues.
I would like to have another LO with an 1.5 - 2 year age gap. So I will see where Rob and I stand (financially and relationship wise) when Grayson turns one. Seems like that is still ages away but it's really not :wacko:. I can't believe Grayson is almost 3 months already!!

I just went ahead and washed all of the 3-6 months clothes and got them ready. My guess is, that the 0-3 will last another week (at most). We also went to babysrus this weekend and bought a few more outfits. They had a 50% discount on all of their clothes... Omg... I love shopping for LO clothes!!! So much fun 
:haha:


Question for you UK/Ireland ladies: rob has been obsessed with the Isle of Man motorcycle race for years. He was just watching this years race in TV as we were discussing visiting my grandma in Germany soon. He's never been outside of the US, so this is very new territory for him lol. Anyway, I was thinking of combining the trip to Germany with an Ireland trip (so I can visit Ireland and we can take a ferry to Isle of Man). Do you girls know anything about regulations, tickets, etc?


----------



## Mommabrown

We are using condoms and I was on BCPs for this last month but my period came 5 days late and my dr said to skip the next 2 cycles and see if it regulates with hormone interferance....truth of it is I am done having kids and Allen wants more....so I think we are going to start ttc or at least ntnp method as it took me 15 months after my tubal reversal to get pregnant. If it happens it happens and if not I am good with that too. 

Oh Steph I am jealous that you are going to Ireland...Allen refuses to travel across seas as he don't want to go any where he can't walk back from. I honestly think he has a fear of flying although he would never admit to it.


----------



## Steph82

Oh Shell how exciting that you may be trying (or not preventing) again soon! May as well have them close together, right?!
Don't feel bad, Rob never even owned a passport until I made him get one and he is 44 :shock:!! Since I grew up in Germany, I have lots of friends and family there, so I try to go back every other year. I think Rob is intrigued by Europe, but would never go if I don't push. He's not afraid of flying, but he's not very adventurous either :haha:. I can always convince him, if I add something in, that he likes ... Like the motorcycle race. :thumbup:
Before he conceived, we always talked about taking a guided motorcycle tour through parts of Europe. We found a company that does it all over Europe as provides the bikes and everything. Now that we have Grayson, that won't work though lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

I could so convience Allen of that! He got rid of his motorcycle because I got pregnant with Emmaleigh and would no longer ride with him. It sounds like it would be so fun to take Greyson to meet your friends and family and back to apart of your heritage! Lol at not having a passport. My FIL is almost 70 and just got his first one so he could go to Alaska since he would be passing through Canada. So you could only imagine what it is going to take to make Allen get one. 

I was very aggravated to ntnp at first but the wreck really made me see that I am not in control of everuthing so why the hell not it can't be any worse than having 3 older kids and a newborn right I mean hell I am alteady bat shit crazy so I can't go to much farther off the deep end. Lmao


----------



## Steph82

Ahahaha Shell, you'll do great either way :thumbup:

We are keeping the motorcycle tour on our bucket list... Far far far down the road :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls I have a question....Our Pediatrician said Emmaleigh can start eating baby rice when she is 3 months....I remeber with my other kids it was between 4-6. Anyone know the new guidlines for when they can start eating solids?


----------



## doggylover

Shell, the guidelines here are to wait until LO is 6 months before introducing solids, but I know a lot of people do introduce before that for various reasons. 3 months does seem quite young to me though, is there a reason that she would need to start it?

Steph :dance: yay for coming to Ireland! I know nothing about the Isle of Man TT, but I do know you can get the ferry from belfast to IoM. I don't know anything about getting tickets though, sorry!! I do know there is also a lot of racing in Northern Ireland - the North West 200 is a big event, and the Dundrod Races (which incidentally is where I live!) are both on at different points in the year and you may be able to combine them with the IoM race if they are at the same time?

Lily, I can't believe Dennis rolled!!! That's amazing! Well done to him!

Sarah: so glad you got a good nights sleep. That moment when you wake up and realise the time is terrifying though! I feel your boob pain - if its been long sometimes I pump during the night when she nurses off the other side. It amazes me how hard boobs can get!

Child #2....that'd be an immaculate conception for us right now :blush: we still haven't dtd since her birth. In fact, we haven't dtd at all in 2013 :blush: we keep saying we need to, and Simon has decided tonight is the night. I'm scared! :blush: it's just been so long, and I'm worried about how it will be post partum. But we need to rip off the band aid and do it. Honestly, I'd be happy enough not doing it for a long time, until we are ready for number 2!!!
Not sure when we will go for that.i think it depends on my work situation. If I get another job in 2014 then we'll delay.if not, probably start trying (or at least ntnp) sometime in the first half of the year. We'll play it by ear I think.

Simon had a meeting tonight so I had full bath time responsibility for the first time. I was doing a great job, I've never seen Isabelle so excited in her bath! Kicking like a wild woman! Then when I rinsed her hair I guess she swallowed some water and she started choking, as in she went red and was gasping for air. I whipped her out and started thumping her back - no different. I thump her harder...nothing. So I am practically beating her, and she eventually starts breathing loudly (to be fair I probably just couldn't hear her before that. She was probably fine!) so I set her in her towel, and she was silent as a mouse...for about 3 seconds and then the poor girl screeched. Rightly so, after her mother ripped her from her bath and beat her, all while she as dripping wet and starting to shiver!! 
I shall not be doing bath time alone again anytime soon...


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah no there would be no reason. I can't even remember at what age my others started eating solids. He has told us this our last 2 visits and it seems so young to me too.

Oh Sarah after not dtd for awhile even just a few weeks things were different down there for me. It felt so amazing and crazy especially because we have Emmaleigh's crib in our room and I felt every little sound would wake her so it was definitely different. 
Poor Isabelle having all sorts fun in the tub and mean ol mommy ripping her outta there. Lol


----------



## ukgirl23

baby rice is 4 months here but I know plenty of mothers who give it at 3 months. Just make sure the tongue reflex is gone before you give it xx 

steph I dont store any breast milk Im scared of doing it wrong and making him sick so the only milk he vets comes from le boobies. It is nice that you can go to Germany with Greyson and show him off to your family there! I bet they are so excited to meet him! 

Sarah good luck for tonight haha! Poor Isabelle Im sure she is fine now. Connie choked when she was a baby I didnt see her at first she was completely silent then I looked at her face all bright red and whipped her out of her seat and slammed on her back until the spit up come out. Scared the hell out of me! xx

Well things with Aaron were going amazingly well.... until he punched the bedroom door while changing Ben. I was mad because I asked him to find Connies swim suit for her lesson tomorrow but he couldnt find it and didnt tell me until I was going to bed! Then I heard Ben crying and it sounds like he has a sore throat and I said his sister has a sore throat and I hope she didnt hold him on Sunday knowing she was sick and giving him kisses. I only found out today she was sick she said to me sunday she had a hangover now Im thinking she lied because she knew if I knew she was sick she woukdnt get within 10 feet of Benson! Of course Im pissed off if someone knew they were sick and made my kid sick. He got all pissy he had Benson on the changing mat over the crib next to the door and she punched the door so hard that there is a hole in it now... I went fucking insane at him. How dare he do that in front of Benson while Ben is right in front of him on his mat!! Hes on the sofa tonight! Stupid idiot!


----------



## Mommabrown

Damn him for acting that way around Benson! Wtf was his sister thinking also. I am like you no one sick around my baby. I still make everyone wash their hands before they hold her too. I am so sorry you are having a shit night. Maybe after laying on the sofa awhile he will realize he is being an arse.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah J, you just had me laughing in tears with poor Izzys bath time story :rofl:. This will make her tougher for later on... Tell that's life's a bitch and sometimes unpleasant lol, especially when your enjoying a nice warm bath :haha:
:thumbup: for the other races, I will need to do some research!
As for DTD... Just get it over with. It sucked for me the first time but gets better every time. Like you, I think I'd be ok without right now, but I feel like its my womanly duty. Afterall, if roles were reversed, id feel the same lol

Candy, Aaron is such a tool! :growlmad: I can't believe he would do that I front of Ben! Good thing you sent him to the couch!! :hugs:


----------



## liams_mom

Hi ladies! 

This is the first really free time I've had to write to you all day. :wacko:

Candy: I can't believe Aaron was being that much of a tool, but I think maybe antagonizing him about his sister might have hit a nerve with him? It would seem he wouldn't know whether his sister was sick and picking at him about it might have set him off. I ask this ONLY because I do it to Greg :blush: I know I shouldn't, but sometimes I get set off and I know what buttons to push to get him right where it will bug him and I hit that button. Its no excuse for Aaron to hit the door, but again, we need to treat them the way we would expect to be treated. I need to work on it myself. 
I'm sorry your milk is treating Benny poorly right now :nope: I'm nursing and pumping like crazy in hopes that AF won't rear her ugly red head! 

Steph: That bike tour sounds so exciting! I'd love to do something similar but on horseback, especially in Ireland! That's always been a dream of mine. I have a friend that lives in Australia and she's said I'm welcome to come ride any time, but I think Australia might be a damn long trip. :wacko: I love to travel, but sitting on a plane for hours and hours on end might kill me. I had a rough time getting from the east coast to the west coast and that's within the country. :haha: 

Shell: The guidelines that I've always gotten are 6 months before solids as well. Only 4 more months of straight nursing to go! :coffee: Greg's been trying to get more involved with feedings, so Jake's had maybe 2 oz a day from a bottle and I still feel guilty! I sit there telling myself that its my milk he's getting from the bottle so I'm still providing, but dumb mommy brain keeps mumbling something about it not being my boob in his mouth.. :dohh: 

Sarah J: Izzy's bathtime story is quite silly! I love your stories :flower: I'm not sure if I should be upset or relieved that I don't have any crazy stories to tell you guys about Jake yet. :shrug:

AFM: I am proud of my littlest man. He's been sleeping through the night for almost 3 weeks now! One more week and it will officially become a "habit" :happydance: Let's hope we can keep it up for 7 more days/nights/whatever! He's done a lot of sleeping during this leap too and he's already started doing major vocalizations. Its adorable because he'll be cooing and ahhing and then he's be all "AAHH-HAA-AAH" and he'll still be smiling but shouting in his little baby laugh. He is also INCREDIBLY ticklish! I swear I've never seen a baby that reacts to being tickled like he does. He squirms and smiles and even laughs out loud. I didn't think they were supposed to be able to do that for months. Babies are so amazing. I think everyone is right that each baby will excel in his/her own way whether its something small like being ticklish or something big like being able to sit up on their own at 3 months. We are all proud and I certainly want to hear about all of your babies great milestones and accomplishments! My mom even said Jake did a full on push up while she was watching him last night while I was riding my horse. She thinks he'll be crawling before he's doing anything else; I told her there was no way that could happen because I don't got no time fo' dat. LoL Oh well, you ladies sound like you're all doing well with your bubs and that's what counts. 

xx


----------



## doggylover

Sam sounds like jake is doing amazingly!! Izzy is a big talker as well, but so cute about James laughing. I'm sure that is adorable!

Candy: :growlmad: aaron needs to control his temper clearly. I hope you gave him hell, especially since he knows what you have been through before and should know that you will not accept any violence like that anywhere near you kids. Plus, a hole in the door is just inconvenient!

Sooo....last night. Well, we didnt end up dtd because no matter what we tried, it hurt :( I ended up in floods of tears because I felt so bad about not being able to go through with it. Now I'm even more scared for the next time.

For the last two nights Isabelle's sleeping has stunk. After me being all high and mighty about how great she was sleeping, nothing less than five hours...she is back to doing three hours :( so last night I was up at 1 and 4, then again at 6 when she came into our bed. Now, that wouldn't be so bad, if she hadn't also decided the last two nights that when she is getting her nappy changed she is going to scream the house down. I thought maybe two nights ago she hadn't been properly awake so it startled her, so I made sure to give her a cuddle, stroke her face etc last night before putting her on the mat...she screeched. I wouldn't have bothered changing her at 1 usually, but she had pooped. And at 4 more poop. So all in all, two not so fun nights :(


----------



## ukgirl23

liams mom I did not antagonise him 

well Aaron is sick today he woke up ill and so here I am once again doing everything. I only got 5 hours sleep. Im hanging today. 

Sarah if you worry about it it can make you tense up and that can cause pain. The first time was painguk fo me too. Im sorry it was such a bad experience :hugs: xxxx


----------



## doggylover

I was definitely tense about the whole thing. It all felt so forced :( I need to try and relax for next time. If only I could down a few glasses of wine lol (I know you supposedly can drink while bf, but I don't drink anyway, and always hated wine when I did! :haha:)


----------



## doggylover

Hahahaha, I'm just back from walking the dogs and its roasting so I am sitting in the sofa with my top pulled up... Next thing I feel something dripping down me, look down and both boobs are leaking away :haha:


----------



## Steph82

You ladies with "sleeping through the night babies" can suck it :haha:. Me and my "4,3,2" baby, will keep waking through the night lol!

Sarah, feed the 8 hour sleeping baby (I'm not jealous or bitter at all :haha:) and drink a bottle of wine! :haha: 
I thought it was externally unpleasant too the first time, but I didn't say anything because I just wanted to get trough it :blush:. It's gotten better every time.


----------



## liams_mom

Candy: Then he rightly deserved to be on that couch and he deserves to stay there for any length of time that you choose. There's no excuse for putting your fist through a door near a baby and if there weren't any mitigating circumstances, like a fight brewing, then I would have had him out of the house and at his mom's or brother's or sister's or a hotel for that matter! :hugs: I'm so sorry that there is this icky situation and now he's pulling the sick card? :growlmad: 

Sarah J: I am thinking that Izzy sounds like she's going through her growth spurt. I don't claim to be "the wiz" when it comes to children, but usually when there's sleeping changes for a few nights, that's all it is. :flower: I wouldn't stress or grump over her, which I know you won't because you love that baby girl too much :cloud9: I've been reading your blog and its so spot on with all of the 'likes and dislikes'; so funny that they are all universal :wacko: Especially the bathrooms and their stinking, lying signs for "babies welcome here"! I have run into that at least 3 or 4 times and that's just with this baby! 
Your labs are gorgeous as well. We have a beagle and a Hurricane Katrina rescue that is obviously a very mixed breed, but so lovable. Its the cats that have it bad in this house though. Cannot WAIT until Liam is 6 and running around chasing them and Jake is 3, just trying to squash them into some kind of toddler hug like Liam does now :dohh:
As for DTD, Greg and I practiced after Liam and once we got the hang again it was ALL good, maybe a little better. Its just a matter of getting over the sensitivity from the baby and allowing yourself to be sensitive in other ways I guess :winkwink: I won't lie, the first time after each baby was a little painful for me, especially with a condom, but once we got rolling it was very good :blush: We've only dtd twice since Jake was born but I think Greg understands that it just takes me some time to come back around. 

AFM: Not much to report. Its a gorgeous day here and the humidity is finally going away. Jake went from 10-6:30 and was down again at 7. Like I said, a lot of sleeping through this leap. I checked my phone and we have our 2 month old checkup on Friday and there are all of the shots that go with it. Poor Jake. Not a fan of knowing he's in for that kind of trouble just before the weekend :nope: We had 3 poo-splosions yesterday after 24 hours without one - silly BF babies! 2/3 were with daddy and the first one happened while we were weighing him on his scale. Greg didn't know what had happened, he just heard the sound and stood there silent wondering what in the hell that noise was :haha: He looked down only to see all of the poo sitting under Jakes bum on the little super light blanket we have set on the scales. Greg now knows why I have a cover on everything :thumbup: The last one also happened with daddy while he had Jake on the changing table.. The diaper went on, the baby went POOOOOOP! Greg took the diaper off and was leaning over to get another diaper and the baby went POOOOOOP again right on his head. :haha: Fortunately Greg is a good sport about these kinds of things. 

xx


----------



## liams_mom

Steph: Grayson is so extraordinary in other ways though! You are a lucky momma! He's just telling you he loves you when he wakes you up to hang out at night :winkwink: When Jake started sleeping through the night I almost took it as a slap in the face saying that he didn't need me anymore! How dare that little spikey haired baby!? 

Sarah J: I agree on the bottle of wine.


----------



## Steph82

OMG, so I just want to mention my favorite baby part of the week:

His little chunky monkey wrists, that look like he has rubber bands around them (because he so chunky) :cloud9:


----------



## Steph82

Sam :rofl: about Jakes little Pooventures with Greg :haha:. Good baby, getting daddy fully involved in the day to day lol.
I'm pretty sure Grayson's sleeping pattern is 100% related to things I do lol. For starters, he only ever nurses for MAYBE 10min (usually closer to 6 :shock:). I'm guessing that he doesn't bother filling up all the way, since I am more then happy to boob him at every chance I get :haha:. Secondly, I never let him really wake up at night. He will start to move about and suck his thumb and BAM, BOOB !! Ahahah. I'm so terrified that my supply with start to dwindle (from being gone at work), that I try to nurse him every possible chance that I get (and that he will accept lol).
Last night while watching TV, we had are first cluster feed in a long time :cloud9:. I'm actually not sure that it was a cluster feed, but he nursed for 10min and then fell asleep on the boob and kept suckling... For 90min :shock:. He would wake up every so often, and gulp a little, then pass back out. 
As weird as this may sound, I kinda miss the cluster days lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh all you all and your sleeping babies.....I get about 4 hours then up to fed another 2 hours then and hour and a half before she wakes with a big grin on her little face then we are up starting our day. 

Lmfao at the pooventures! Only had the one mishap when Laurynn was changing her and poop was all over the couch. 

Steph Grayson is such a cutie! 

Nothing new here really still weathering the storm from Allen's wreck and trying to keep him going. I think tomorrow I am going to take Landon and Emme out for a hike.


----------



## Steph82

Shell, is Allen doing any better? Any word on the passenger in the car?

I'm glad to hear, that you also have a "normal" baby (when it comes to sleep patterns) lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

Lol yeah she isn't a sleeper and don't take long naps either. 

Allen is very---different. He hates being in the truck and is easily upset when we are in traffic. The woman(it was a husband and wife) is stable and doing fine per Allens boss yesterday. I think it is going to take time for him to cope but as a husband and father he has really stepped up and been very affectionate and loving. Not to say he wasn't but it is a daily thing now.


----------



## Steph82

Shell, it's good to hear that at least something positive came out of the horrible situation! I'm glad you both are getting closer as a family :hugs:
At this point, I'm sure it will just take time for Allen to heal and come to terms.
Btw, I LOVED the picture of Emme that you posted!! With the bottom up view she just looks angelic !!


----------



## Mommabrown

She looks just like Allen! She has figured out how to laugh and Allen and I have been laughing so hard with her! She is also ticklish which makes Allen laugh. It was good seeing him in good spirit this evening.


----------



## liams_mom

Shell: That's fantastic that you and Allen had that fun with Emme last night. I think that its around 3 months when they really get their baby legs and start showing you their "gifts"! Those smiles and those laughs that you really know mean something from them are so special :cloud9: I remember them with Liam and I think Greg and I tried to record each and every one. Sometimes it pays to be Generation Y so we can have our phones at the ready any time something significant happens! 

AFM: My birthday weekend is quickly approaching :happydance: We're having friends over on Sunday to just hang out and have a good time. Probably a BBQ style situation. Should be lots of fun! I'm hoping to get a session with my tattoo artist for my birthday since there's a lovely piece on my arm that I need to start finishing up! Its a "baby weight" tattoo that was started with Liam and every 20 lbs I lose, I have some color done. I've lost 30 so far so I'm a little behind on my tattoo and I certainly can't afford to have 2 color sessions in a row :dohh: 
The little guys are doing well today. Expecting my cloth diapers any time now, but the inserts are on backorder through next week so I won't actually be diapering until then :thumbup: I'm really looking forward to trying my hand at it!


----------



## ReadytoMum

mommabrown: I'm so glad that you had a good evening with Allen! A little laughter goes a long way!

liamsmom: I hope you have a wonderful birthday weekend! I'll be out of town this weekend visiting my parents--so I'll wish you happy birthday now!!

Steph: How are you making out with the CD?? It sounds like you've got quite the little stash accumulating! How is Rob doing with them? Has he put one on Grayson yet?

doggylover: Did you end up picking up some toys for Izzy at Toys R Us? It's so funny that we were just talking about that the other day, because Adam's co-worker donated a huge shopping bag of toys to us. It's all the crinkly Lamaze/sensory stuff which is awesome for Peter right now. The toys we already had were for him when he was older, so now he has something he can start to play with now! At the moment I think I'm having more fun with than he is though. :blush: Except maybe for the Winnie the Pooh fabric book, it's crinkly and Peter really loves that one.

Afm, my little boy is 2 months today! It's so hard to believe--and he's growing so fast! He's still skinny but he's long... we're going to have to move to our 3-6 month sleepers soon because his legs are pushing right down against the bottom and he won't be able to straighten them much longer. He's also making so much noise now it's adorable how much he babbles. We have a little convo every morning when he wakes up. :cloud9:


----------



## liams_mom

This CD made my LoL, so I figured I would share it with you ladies!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/129101295/upcycled-hybrid-fitted-cloth-diaper-dont?ref=sr_gallery_38&ga_search_query=cloth+diaper&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Mommabrown

Liams mom I agree! I have recorded most of Emmaleighs first moments. Things I don't have with my oldest 3. 
Readytomum I know right! Where is time going??? I love having those morning chats and smiles with Emme too. 
We have traveled down to Allens Uncle and Aunts today as he is helping them with a remodel. They are just gushing over Emme and she isn't holding back on throwing her fits for them either.


----------



## doggylover

Hey ladies just thought I'd pop in quickly and share with you:

I went out for four hours last night to a BBQ and left izzy with Simon. I text him 3hrs in to see how things were :shock: she had refused to eat, was screaming the house down, nod he had phoned for help from my parents!!! So of course I left straight away and drove at 80mph to get home...she was asleep in her bed when I did! I cried the whole way home and snatched her up to feed her as soon as her eyes popped open. She'd been crying so much her eyes were puffy :cry:

I am officially never leaving her again.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah...i am tearing up with you. Poor Isabelle...it was nice of Simon to let you have your night out andtry to recruit mom and Dad but poor girl crying like that breaks my heart. I can iamgine in my head the facial expression she had when she seen you like food finally! Lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah, tyesterday morning Aaron was home from work as he was sick and said he would watch Ben while I popped the kids in to school I was fine with it but it was my first time apart from him and I did enjoy a bit of freedom and used my free time to go to the chemist for some lemsip for Aaron, when I got in the downstairs door I could already hear Ben crying. He had cried the whole time I was gone, as soon as I entered the door without thinking my top was coming off, I was snatching him up and feeding him lol. I felt so guilty and I had only been gone 15 minutes!! Craziness! 

I feel lied to!! The Dr said that if you BF exclusively your periods either wont come or will be very light... I'm so heavy it's ridiculous, last night I had to actually get up and change my night time pad! It's awful! I'll be giving that dr a piece of my mind when I go for my coil fitting!! 

We had baby massage today, Ben got hungry 5 minutes in then spent the last 10 minutes farting loudly drowning out the soft calming music hahaha!!


----------



## Steph82

Awe Sarah J, you should never call when out. Expect that no news is good news (even if it isn't). 

Sarah L, I tried the first CD last night when I got home from work. The only inserts that were prepped were the microfiber ones that I don't really like. I thought the diaper fit pretty good, but after 2 hours, part of the outside of the diaper was wet :shrug:. It feels like it leaked through the diaper (which is AI2with PUL). I have no clue... Lol

Sam, that diaper from etsy is too funny! 

AFM, this is my first week back to work full time and my supply has greatly decreased :cry:. I've been taking fenugreek for over a week in hopes that it would help, but no such luck. I'm still able to pump at least 12oz, but I had to increase to 4 sessions a day (up from 3). I really hope this extra pumping will signal my body to produce more! I'll be devastated if I have to supplement after being successful for this long.

Candy, how are you doing with your supply? I know you were worried because of AF returning.


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph try the go lacta if you continue having supply issues. Fenugreek did not much for me but the golacta i think works a bit. I found a place to get domperidone online so I am trying that next. I've also rented a hospital grade pump for a month. Those two things are my last ditch attempts to get my supply up and then I will just keep going as we are until I have no more milk. I will have tried everything then, so it is what it is. Oh yeah and leafy greens are also supposed to be good for supply as long as it doesn't make LO gassy. I have been eating kale every day and my milk is so yellow now when I pump after I've eaten it. Totally weird but I am assuming its probably good as kale is a superfood. So something from te kale is going into my milk. 

Sorry I have been away from Bnb we have been going through a rough patch with annelise not wanting to eat properly or sleep properly during the day. She sleeps great at night though. Regularly does 5-6 hrs first stretch and usually 4-5 the second. The other night she did two 6 hr stretches!! It was AMAZING!!

Mommabrown omg poor Allen!! Glad emme is helping him laugh! Hope he comes to terms with it all soon. So not his fault the poor guy!!

I have been testing out some of my CDs too. The fitteds are so bulky. I sort of hate them and am thinking of selling them and switching to pockets. I still don't have time to really get to cd'ing. Once I get this kid eating and sleeping I will be able to. You can only do what you can. If anyone wants some green mountain workhorses let me know! I have organic newborn size and also bleached size smalls. The smalls have snaps and the nb are closureless. I am also going to get some flip inserts as I have loads of flip covers. They are supposed to be trim. Trim is what I want. Annelise is so small she looks totally ridiculous in massive diapers. 

She is currently sleeping in her beco Gemini!! This is the first time she has liked it. So glad!! Daddy can use this carrier as well so that will help a lot! She has been asleep for 2.5 hrs!! She has been a nightmare these lat two weeks as she has been so grumpy from not eating and sleeping in the day. She will nurse for 5-10 mins and take maybe 1.5 - 2.5 oz from a bottle every couple hours so not starving or anything but not her usual. And she still gained 6oz last week which is still "normal". Hope this passes ASAP!!!

She is waking up now so must go attend to her every whim! But glad I am finally caught up and wish had more time to reply to everyone!! 

Oh yeah candy I would have been livid about the sick sister thing as well!! Smoke would have been coming out of my nose and ears lol! My dh would have been breaking doors to escape my wrath!! 

Oh and I am with the no AF crew and haven't dtd since birth either. It's hard with a kid who only sleeps in between you! And planning to try for LO 2 when annelise is 2. Hopefully I will get one of these lovely sleepy calm babies I hear about!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mommabrown I'm glad Allen is starting to feel better xxx 

Steph, I've had the opposite, I've got more supply than usual! BUT only in my left boob, last night it was so engorged I had to hand express over the sink and it's starting to go that way again now. I got told my supply would struggle during my period but so far everything I've been told my body has done the opposite. xx


----------



## Steph82

Kristy, thank you for the info... I'm going to see how next week pans out. With the extra pump every day, I'm hoping things will improve. However, if my supply continues to drop, I will be ordering some go lacta to try. 
As for the CD, I didn't even bother buying any fitted. At this point I need the easiest solution or Rob will out right refuse. Like you, I'm looking for trip fit (since clothes have to fit over them). Do you have other ones to try?
Oh and baby in the middle... Yes, I could see how that will work as birth control :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Steph: Grayson sucked for 90mins?! How did your nipple not fall off?!!! With your cloth, it might be that he just had a super wee session at an unfortunate and coincidental time! But it's likely that one microfibre insert won't cut it for him for very long as it doesn't hold as much as a natural fibre of the same size. You can add a bamboo, hemp or cotton doubler, or change to a natural fibre insert instead. Boo at it happening for the first time you used cloth. Grayson must have known and saved his pee up!!
And you're right, I need to suck it up and dtd just to get it done.

If I drank a whole bottle of wine though, I would DIE.

Sam: :rofl: at Jakes poospolsions! I love that he saved them for daddy though, he knows how to treat mummy well! I had a pretty special explosion of my own this morning :shock: I wish she'd saved it for Simon!
We used to have a beagle that my mum dog napped after finding her wandering the street in a storm, clearly having been abused for a long time :( she was the most nervous dog, but so loving, so I have a major soft spot for beagles. We have a cat too, but he isn't interested in us or Isabelle! My nephew is cat obsessed tough and when he tries to give Arthur toddler cuddles, Arthur is out the door so fast!

Shell: I hope that Allen is improving every day and that his fear of being in the car isn't a permanent thing. Im glad to hear he is taking a positive out of it and being more affectionate all round. Emmaleigh must have known he needed some cheering up which is why she started giggling, that lovely baby! Love the pic of her and Landon (I assume?) you put on fb, your babies are so gorgeous!

Kirsty: I'm sorry that Annelise isn't giving you much time during the day. Isabelle eats in the same manner, five or ten mins per session and that's it. And since Annelise is still gaining weight I guess she is getting what she needs? Worrying though that its a deviation from her norm. 
You'll get round to using your cd eventually. I have loads of fitteds too and they are bulky and take an age to dry, and aren't cute,.....but they hold my girls impressive poop in there superbly!! :haha: I use the occasional pocket or all in one,but am using them almost exclusively at the minute as they are so reliable (plus now Simon knows how to use them and he is scared of everything else, even though they are easier!!) Annelise will be in diapers for a while yet, so plenty of time to get them on her.

Candy: I loved your pic of Ben in his flat!! It looked great, and so secure. What brand is it? Sorry af is being a bitch, and it is so surprisingly since you ebf. Also glad to know I not the only person to boob baby as soon as I return! I think it's as much comfort for me as it is for her!!!

Afm: so I went today to get Izzy her new toys. I wasn't impressed. The selection in babies r us and the early learning centre wee shocking! Basically twenty versions of exactly the same thing :dohh: so I bought two things (a wooden rattle and....another lamaze toy. I am keeping them in business atm!) then I met my SIL and nephew and was moaning to her, and when we were at my parents she pulled out a whole big bag of toys my nephew had when he was a baby. They are things I looked at, but I resent paying £6 for a piece of plastic, so now I don't have to! Just lifted the whole load of toys and so now Isabelle has PILES!! Mostly it's all teethers, but there is another lamaze in there :haha: and lots of wee bits and pieces. This is the benefit of having a nephew, we get so much stuff from my SIL it's saved us a pile of money!
Simon is away on a stag party this weekend, so I am staying with my parents. I hate staying in the house alone, and would majorly panic at being alone with Isabelle overnight in case anything happened. So I have to cart all our stuff up there tomorrow. 

Then, this afternoon/evening, Isabelle was awake for three hours straight! That's her longest stretch to date! Then she had a fifteen minute nap in the car and another hour awake before bed. She totally zonked out, so I'm hoping for another good night. 

Lots of kisses to all the babies!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and more reference to slim fit cd: Isabelle has a pile of leggings with little dresses etc and when she wears fitted nappies under them, it's ridiculous! So since its warm and I plan to have her in a tshirt and leggings tomorrow (and a vest, I always have her in a vest!) I've had to make some careful nappy choices so she doesn't look too bootylicious!!!


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: @ bootylicious !!!! 
Sarah, I can't believe you have all those toys now!! Yay for Isabelle :happydance:. And little leggings and a shirt... Love! Makes
Me jealous you have a girl. Lol...?boy clothes are just not as cute!

I know that I have a huge pee baby but it happened again tonight :dohh:. This time, the pee came out the leg lol. When I took the diaper off (after less then 2hours), the pad was completely soaked. I really hope that these inserts are just useless and that the bamboo and hemp ones will do better. What's the average time a CD should last? I'm used to disposables, that have a blue line when full lol


----------



## kirstabelle

Yep I have some pockets and some aios as well. Once she is bigger I have some best bottoms a bum genius and my Chinese pockets to try. I want to get a fuzzibuns to try too. Yeah we have another 2 years of diapering and I'm confident that we'll get it going in the near future. I can imagine fitteds under leggings lol I am amazed you can get them to stretch like that! 

So not wanting to jinx it but we have has a very normal day so far! Successful normal nursing and taking her bottles. I so hope this continues!! First normal day in two weeks! 

Hope your extra pumping sorts it out Steph. You have such a well established supply I am sure you will figure out a solution. You could also try the mothers milk tea. That is fenugreek with other things like fennel and blessed thistle. Mine is coming from amazon. Yes I am aware I am a crazy woman!!


----------



## kirstabelle

That happened to me the other day too steph! With a Chinese pocket. But I think I just hadn't done it up tight enough and had gaping at the leg hole. I was glad it just went all over me and not on her swing or something. The fitteds and lil Joey covers never leak. But I put a dog wee wee pad under her when I put her I. Her swing in the cd anyway- quite a sight it was!


----------



## Mommabrown

Yes Sarah that was my Little Man Landon. Lol he loves his baby sister and she loves him dearly. Thanks by the way I think Isabelle is gorgeous too with her full head of hair and bootylicous bottom! Lol 

I have these CD covers that someone gave me that I am never going to use I will take some pics if any of you gals want them. There is only 2 one yellow one brown. Most of my friends here either use disposable of bumgenius.


----------



## ukgirl23

if you are getting leaks drip some water on the inserts if it stays on top you need to strip them. Gaps in the legs wont hold in fluid so make sure those are tightly done up Ben is a mega wetter I can't get away with longer than 2 hours in a pocket nappy x

Sarah Tesco sainsburies and asda do cool baby toys. So do mothercare. In tesco the best ones are in the bbit with the baby bottkes ect.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Sarah forgot to add.... the flats are from tesco baby :) xx


----------



## Steph82

About the leak... What was shocking to me, was the second leak yesterday was with my Omni (which has adjustable legs)! But in all fairness, the insert was completely soaked.... So I guess it had to go somewhere.
So only 2 hours? Good to know! I think we will stick with disposables for night time right now. Not having to change him until 5 am is just a blessing lol. 
I am also not making rob use the CD right now. When he watches Grayson, he uses disposables... But when I get home, CD are on! And I really like them (thankfully lol since I keep buying more).


----------



## doggylover

Steph most I would go is 2hrs unless Izzy is asleep. We actually had a leak today (I guess the leggings and cd combo didnt work too well !!) but I think I hadn't done it up tightly enough as it was at the waist. When you put the diaper on, 'cycle' Grayson's legs around, if you see any gaps at the legs it will leak and you need it tighter. No wonder he pees so much either, the amount you boob him! :haha: that's why I have to change Izzy so often!!

Candy: I read your blog and you make the flat sound so easy! Were the expensive from Tesco? If not I may give it a go!!!

Kirsty: Hope Annelise 'behaved' for the rest of the day!!!

Afm: Simon is away this weekend so I'm staying with my parents. Who made another comment yesterday about Isabelle being too clingy. And my dad said (after Wednesday's fiasco when she wouldnt take the bottle) "She needs to get used to bottles. What happens if you die?"

:shock: What does he know that I don't?!!?


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: Sarah J... I love that your dad skipped right over "going to the movies" "a dinner date with Simon" or "a weekend getaway with friends"! Surely death is the first thing that pops up :rofl:. He must have known, that you would find excuses for all other possibilities and therefor gave you an example thr you could not refute! On the positive... You won't die (it's a fact, take my word for it)!
But... Maybe getting her used to the bottle would be good?!? Maybe you can try other bottles? They have ones that are that are much more similar to your boob!

AFM and my permanently attached boob ornament ... Aka Grayson :haha:... I'm only trying to make up for the time I miss with him while at work :cry:. Due to this, I have to overcompensate and permanently attach him to me lol... It will only get weird, when he starts school and I'm still trying to do it :rofl:.

I will have to get used to changing the diaper every two hours I guess lol. With disposables, I can get away with 3 usually. 

Can you girls recommend a good cover? I want to expand my stash to included some fitted diapers as well. I don't think Rob will ever fully be on board, so I may as well add in some more difficult ones.


----------



## doggylover

I have a thirsties cover and its great. I bought a small and she's almost grown out of it and I'm so sad about that! It's got a double gusset which I love. I don't know if you get tots bots brand in the states, but they are very slim and a good size which means that even though they don't have the elusive double gusset which I lve, they contain well. Rumparooz are good as well!

Yeah, I think my dad meant get her used to the bottle so we can go out...but somehow it came out that I'm dying :rofl: if I knew she would eat when I'm gone I would be more inclined to go out for an evening with Simon, but I can't express very much which means we don't have loads to give her in bottles :( my boobs only respond to my boob monster!! 

And I think it's as able to have Grayson attached nonstop when you're home! I think it's as much comfort for us as for them!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahahaha Sarah your mom may have told him about the time you went out and was running through the door with your boob out! The dramatics may as weel be death for him lol. I have never left Emme she has went with us everywhere and honestly it is for my comfort of knowing she is ok and not crying like a devil child. 

Steph your new found love with CD is amazing. I can't do it....it is just one of those things that I don't quite understand and even reading articles confuses me. I know the basics of folds and covers that my dear is about it. Most of my friends CD and use bum genius. I am so glad that you are excites about the tot wraps they were just taking space up here. 

24 days left until court....believe it or not I am pretty calm the closer it gets the better I feel. Brandon called me this morning from his Aunts, as they don't care for the kids and I chatting on and off all day like their jerk dad does, and he has a lot of things he is bringing back home and seems so excited. He asked about Daddy(Allen) and wanted to make sure he was ok from the wreck (his dad would flip out if he even talked about Allen with me at his house) and I reassured him that he was ok. He was ao worried and I think that made me feel like no matter what happens we are going to be ok as he really does love and care for us. I really love my kids and this has been a long 7 almost 8 months and I can't wait for them to be home.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah J, one things for sure... It's comfort for me lol. Not sure how he feels though :haha:

Shell, your court day in 24 days is the final one? Do you think that the kids will be able to come home?? I truly hope so! We will have all of our fingers crossed for you!!!

AFM: good news on the supply front :thumbup:. Adding the extra pump in the morning has boosted my supply. Hopefully it will stay that way. 
Last night Grayson slept like all of your wonder babies :haha:. 5hrs, followed by 4hrs (he would have kept sleeping but I had to wake him). I woke up at 4 am to a soaking wet bra and blanket with a rock in place of my "worker" boob :shock:! I shoved a burp cloth in my bra and kept sleeping :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph yes this is the last and final court date! I feel pretty good about the kids coming back home. Laurynn was seen to be safe as well as Landon last court hearing and the shitty lawyer we had wouldn't allow the judge to grant her to come home because it would be breaking her and Brandon up. 

Yay for Grayson sleeping good! Bahahaha the worker boob is apparently a workaholic! Lol


----------



## Steph82

Oh Shell, I guess it's good that they wouldn't break the two up right? I really hope the stupid court system will see how important it is, for them to come home!!! All the rooms are ready right? If I remember correctly, you were moving closets while pregnant with Emme

My worker boob is a champ :rofl: btw... The man boob... Well it's still trying to get by with the bare minimum


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah we moved the boys into Laurynns old room and the girls into the boys' room. It is all finished and they love their rooms. I guess it was good but it was Allens old lawyer stopping it which i feel made it look bad. It was hard for me but now I am just antsy waiting and ready for them to be back. 

Slacker man boob! Bahahahahaha


----------



## kirstabelle

lol'ing at your man boob Steph! Thank goodness for your worker boob. Glad your supply is back! Probably most credit to your worker boob!

I have no hope of ever leaving annelise with anyone. She still cries when most people hold her and absolutely will not be put to sleep by anyone except me, Jake and the doula.... and the doula can only do it by mimicking everything I do with her while she cries and then she gives up and goes to sleep :( And with her weird eating temperament the chances of her eating without me are probably close to zero. 

I kept forgetting to say to you ladies with the babies who don't like tummy time, carrying them in a tummy to tummy position in a front carrier works the same muscles. So if they like that you can do that as well. Then you dont have to feel bad when they faceplant and cry!

For covers I have some Little Joeys, Thirsties, Best Bottoms and Flips. The Best Bottoms and Flips you can get specific inserts for to make them AI2's so they are pretty versatile. We've only tried the Lil Joeys so far as she is too small for OS dipes yet. But nothing has leaked out of them at all. You probably have already stumbled across the diaperpin.com website Steph, but if not that has loads of reviews. 

AFM - AF is back! Can't believe I was just saying I want her to stay gone and then she arrives like a day later! I had been somewhat suspicious as I noticed EWCM recently and did think "hmmmm"...


----------



## doggylover

Kirsty: this is why I'm saying nothing about af, I don't want to risk it!! You're so right about using the carrier for a type of tummy time, what a great idea. Now the weather is nicer I might start carrying her for more of our dog walks because of this. That said, I carried her the other day and it was so humid when I undid the carrier at the car my shirt was soaked in sweat...as was Isabelle's babygro (and that was also my sweat!!!) 
How often does your doula come by? How is Annelise getting on today?

Steph: you and your boobs make me laugh! Which is not something I've ever said before :haha: glad your supply is back up. And I think Grayson sleeps pretty well tbh!! Isabelle can do a great first stretch, but after that wouldn't do anywhere near as long as Grayson - her longest second stretch was 3hours but its usually more like 1.5hrs, then maybe 45mins.mto remedy that......I boob her real good and it knocks her out again :rofl:

Shell: I can't believe it's been 7 months since your babies got taken away. Where has that time gone?! Although I'm sure it's dragged by for you, waiting to get them home. Court will be here in a flash, and I'm so glad that all the signs are positive that Laurynn and Brandon will be able to come home. I will be praying for you, and crossing everything I own!!!

Not much new with me. Still at my parents, thankfully my dad's not been right yet and I am very much still alive :haha: my nephew is also here this weekend as my brother and SIL are away, so that's lovely. I've spent everyday this week with him, and he's loving me at the minute, so I feel very privileged! I asked who he wanted next to him at dinner, and he said "auntie sawah". I was in that seat so fast I'm surprised smoke wasn't coming off my shoes!! He generally prefers Simon to me, my sister, her husband...even his own parents at times, so with Simon away I am basking in his love! It's quite sad really!

Isabelle didnt sleep great last night or go down too well tonight. She's napped until 6pm both days, then been up for around 2hours by bedtime, so she is so tired she has fallen asleep at the boob almost immediately. That means she is getting hungry again very early in the night. I like her having a long afternoon nap (yesterday it was 3hrs 45! Longest ever nap!) but would prefer it ended sooner. Hoping its just a fluke, and that combined with being away from home means when we are back in our own house she will be back to longer sleep stretches.

Hmmm...other than that...................I've got nothing!!! It's a pathetic existence I lead...


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah I think that is adorable of your nephew! My niece is a total Aunt Shellies girl and it makes my youngest sister and mom so angry sometimes because Joslynn won't leave myside if we are all together. But if Uncle Allen is here she is right cuddled up with him and blowing me off. Lol. I find when Laurynn and Brandon are here with us that Emmaleigh gets a lot more stimulation than when it is just me and her or Landon and her. Landon is so scared of her and making her cry that he really only looks at her. But anyways she gets a lot more stimulation and is happy yet by time I am trying to settle . r for bed she is so tired and cranky that she eats a tiny bit then is up earlier in the mornings. 



Yes it seems like it has had its moments of dragging by but since Emmes birth I feel that it has zoomed by. We have had a pretty lazy day and all remained in our jammies which never happens and later tonight they are shooting off some since they have started selling the already for the 4th of July. Emme has been sleeping alot and i think maybe teething????????? She has two little white slits on her bottom gums and is chewing her fist and drooling alot. I am going to call her Dr Monday morning and see if its at all possible but i am almost certain that is what is going on as Laurynn had her first 2 by 4 months.


----------



## Steph82

Bwahaha Sarah J, I see nothing wrong with enjoying your nephews attention! I take every advantage I can get with little kids... If that means I have to go shove someone in a dark room for a while... Well so be it :haha:. Oh and not to be mean... But given Simons awesome accent... I can see LOs draw to it ahaha
I'm sure Izzy will fall right back into her routine at home!

Kristy, I can't believe AF is back already :wacko:. I thought mine was back a few weeks ago but I guess I was wrong... Just a day of pp bleed :shrug:. Has AF messed with your supply at all? I was alway under the impression that nursing at least once every 3 hours is what kept it away :shrug:. 
As for my supply being back up (at least on Friday), it's def my worker boob that's stepped up! But man boob did double its output as well (not hard to go from 1 to 2 inches, vs 2 to 4 lol).

Sam, I'm looking forward to pics of Jake in his spify little diapers :happydance:

AFM, I may be in trouble ladies :haha:. Rob brought in the mail today and I had received another diaper lol. In all fairness, I bought it a while ago. He was a bit... Well not really upset, but disturbed... That I had ordered more (since we have 6 at home). Little does he know, I have 7 more coming :rofl:. Ups


----------



## liams_mom

Steph: Grayson and Jake look very manly and adorable in their Omni's. Since they're such long, tall, sturdy boys, the cloth really doesn't bulk them up too much! Just wait until I have 12 inserts in his pocket. LoL :haha: Greg is on board with the CD'ing, but he's not so on board with all of the money I'm spending on them for the "initial investment"..In all fairness, I told him! :shrug: 

Sarah J: I am very glad you that are still very much alive! This board just wouldn't be the same without your flying boobs! I'm sorry Izzy's schedule is silly again, but a 3hour 45 minute nap is nothing to sneeze at either! That's a wonderful stretch! Now to get her doing that around 1-4PM and ready for bed by 8! Silly babies thinking they have all the control over their schedules :winkwink:

Shell: I am so glad that everything is looking up for you and your kiddies! :happydance: We are all crossing our fingers and wishing on stars for you guys. I'm sure Emme will be thrilled to have her stimulation back full time too! 

Kirstabelle: I'm not discussing "AF" in fear of well, just plain in fear :blush:

AFM: Today was a pretty laid back day. HOT HOT HOT, but fairly simple and straight forward. Jake put in his longest sleeping stretch EVER after the night we had last night. 12 hours. 9PM-9AM. OMG I kept watching him on the monitor! Liam slept from 9PM-10AM. Both boys had super long naps as well. Jake napped from 12 noon - 4:30! (I think his sleepiness from his shots was wearing on him today) My morning was very very quiet :cloud9: After that we just hung out and I nursed and made dinner. Those were my two jobs :) Greg took Liam in to town to get blades for our riding lawn mower and did lunch, Nana did the horses waters and breakfast. 
I put Jakes first cloth diaper on tonight! I couldn't keep it on since the inserts aren't ready yet, but it looked great on since he's the size of a 4 month old. A lot less bulky than I was expecting. I'm thinking of getting a gDiaper or two to see how that does on his booty as well. They take the same inserts as any other CD and have a great reputation for being long lasting and they have some really cute ones! You can even tie-dye or dye the white/coconut colored ones to your own taste!
 



Attached Files:







1005120_10151963476249186_1260379271_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kirstabelle

Omg Sarah stop saying you would like your baby to nap less! I am coming and switching babies with you! Lol and please make sure to check into Bnb regularly so that we can rest easy knowing you are still alive! Glad you are getting some male attention while Simon is away as well. I am so pathetic I get excited that my child likes me better than most people. I think it is actually a tie between me and dh though. She is such a daddy's girl! She has been good all day. She is often better on the weekends. Then she is a demon as soon as her daddy is gone in the week! I also meant to mention on the taking a bottle thing, we have the boob bottles and it was the only way we could get her to accept formula. She would take breastmilk out of anything but would scowl at formula. We put formula in the boob bottle and she chugged the whole thing- 3 ounces!! The ones we have are como Tomo bottles. Lots of good reviews on amazon. They ar a bit expensive but if you are only giving occasional bottles and it gets you some time to yourself it is worth it! 

AFM I am having my first glass of wine since LO was born! The LC and my doula keep telling me I need to relax to boost my supply. So wine it is! My doula comes twice a week. She is amazing and just so positive and it is so nice to be able to have a non judgemental person to ask about baby stuff. With fam and friends that is harder to get!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## kirstabelle

Steph I wonder if AF coming back so soon is because of supplementing? I still feed every three hours or so except at night. I also wonder if her good night sleeping is the cause. She has been doing 5 hour stretches since 5 weeks old. I would rather have sleep every nught and AF once a month though. So far I haven't noticed much with my supply. But I just got my domperidone and my hospital pump yesterday. So maybe those two factors are keeping things okay?


----------



## ukgirl23

see I ebf and feed every two hours and af still came back for me. I think iy just comes when your body is ready not how often you bf I hope you dont get issues like I have Kristabelle xxx

I have only left Ben once with Aaron for 15 mins I cant leave him with anyone else yet either Aaron wouldnt leave him yet even if I wanted to lol.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi again ladies... Im knackered!! me and Connie ran 5k for race for life today. She was amazing. 100m in she lost her wobby tooth in her water bottle haha but she kept going and didnt stop until we crossed the finish line! It was an amazing feeling to get our medals at the end. I dont usually tell people this about me but I grew up in a bad home environment with ome things happening to me so at the age of 12 I developed anxiety which turned to agoraphobia when I was 16. I didnt leave my house for a year. I had some therapy and improved but my marriage to my ex sent me back down with GAD. My main triggeres are feelibg trapped and being crowded. It felt amazing to run with a huge amount of ladies and a few times I felt nervous I pushed through it. finishing the race was a huge acheivement for me with my anxiety . 

Bens poo is bac to normal colour today as my AF is coming to an end. Im hoping he will be okay now. 

I spoke to my aunty today who said that my cousin old her she didnt use cloth nappies because they are too heavy. I told her thats bullshit lol my next blog will be about weight and bulk of cloth me thinks


----------



## doggylover

Candy I have to admit that the cloth is bulky on Isabelle. A few times at my mums we've stayed longer than expected and Isabelle pooped a lot so i used one of my mums disposables and couldn't believe how teeny her butt was! I didn't like it! But I know since I mainly use fitteds they are more bulky than the cd most of you ladies use. 
Well done to you and Connie! And especially well done on overcoming your fears- you're an amazing lady. 

Sam: please get a gDiaper and let me know how it is as I've been thinking of them on and off!! So ill let you test them out for me before I splash out :haha: I can't believe how well your boys sleep- lucky momma!! The heat makes Izzy cranky, sounds like it makes Liam and Jackson sleepy!

Steph: you will have to bribe your mailman to leave your cloth packages in a pre arrange place! Or order them to your work so rob never sees them arriving! 
And :haha: at your comment about Simons accent! 

Kirsty: haven't heard of those bottles so will definitely give them a look, thanks! And Annelise is normal in her behaving for daddy and being a demon when he leaves - Isabelle does that with my family a lot!!! They just do it to show us up! Enjoy your wine - you definitely deserve it. I can't imagine how all consuming Annelise has been over tha last two months, but you always seem to be thinking positively and taking it in your stride which is amazing! 


I was out of favour with Jacob today and my sister was in- the fickle boy! So everything today was auntie Katie instead of auntie 'sawah'. I was devastated! Miss Isabelle was in a major sucking mood tonight and sucked for an hour with a five min break when she fell asleep. Did the same last night and both nights she has sucked herself to sleep and then I just cuddled her for a bit to make sure she was really asleep. I don't mind it really, but hope its not a new habit. If only because my poor nipples couldn't handle it!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy I can say that must be an huge achievment for you to go out like that. The photos you posted were adorable of Connie! 

Sarah ouch! I always love those extra cuddles when she falls asleep. 

Kristabelle that is so funny that she is such and angel for daddy! Emme is the exact opposite. Often gives Daddy hell lol.

I have had a great weekend with the kids! Was fixing the boys hair today and Landon had HEADLICE! So we buzzed all his long beautiful hair off. I cried he cried and the only way I could help him calm down was tell him he looks like Emmes twinky now. So that made him smile but everytime I look at him I want to sob.


----------



## Steph82

Candy, the pictures of the 5 K were so cute! Way to go Connie. I'm certain, that I would have had to be carried for at least 2 of the 5K :haha:
And I could not imagine dealing with larger crowds, if I had experienced anything like what you describe! I truly hate being around crowds as it is! 
Also good news about Bens poop going back to normal :thumbup:. Does that mean you will be able to continue BF? 

Sam, I'm with Sarah on the gDiapers. I think they look super cute and was debating on buying one... but... like I mentioned... I'm in fear of my life, if I bring home anything else right now :haha:

Oh Shell, boo for headlice!! :nope:
I did see all the pictures you posted of the kids on FB and it looked like you guys had an awesome weekend. Lauryn (sp?) looked super cute with her braids :thumbup:

Kristy, ah :wine:!! Good for you!! I hope you enjoyed it! 
I think I may be only one, that has been having beers, since LO is here lol. I had 3 beers at a pool party this weekend :drunk:. Of course I brought a bottle of expressed milk so poor Grayson wouldnt get drunk with me :haha:
How has your supply been holding up with AF back? 

AFM, first weekend using CD. Aside from a few leaks (on Rob :haha:), we did pretty well. I have realized, that 7 are not enough to get me through the day though. It seems like Grayson will wait for me to change him and as soon as he is in a nice, clean diaper (with matching shirt and socks)... he will poop :shrug::wacko:. I don't think, that I will ever have CD supporters with my family or Rob, but I really dont care :haha:

I can't believe the weekend is over already and I have to go back to work tomorrow :cry:. These days fly by entirely too fast. 
Hope you girls have a good start to the week.


----------



## kirstabelle

Maybe Rob will like CD's once he's not getting pee'ed on anymore :haha:

Sarah I am glad I seem like I am coping well, as I am quite often a weeping wreck. Especially when she is doing loads of fussing when eating. That is awful. She will fuss nursing and fuss with a bottle and its a nightmare as then she won't sleep which only makes her fuss more about eating. Which then affects my supply and the cycle continues. I think AF might have made my supply dip a bit, but its hard to tell as she fusses even when I don't have AF, but then randomly doesn't fuss at other times. It is all completely unpredictable. Like I could have chalked her fussing the few days before AF coming to AF coming, but Thursday she ate perfectly and only had BM bottles all day instead of formula so it couldn't be the taste. But I can't blame formula because she had formula bottle at night no problem :shrug: The weirdest part is that she always eats really well at night, and sleeps really well then also. I just wish that goodness would extend into the daytime. I live in fear of the opposite happening. My daughter: The enigma. 

Congrats on your run Candy! Conquering fears feels amazing!! I hope AF doesn't mess with my milk too much either, I can't really handle another thing going wrong with her eating!

Sarah the thing about Izzie sucking but not eating is one of the third leap things... according to my trusty app ;) She must be within the leap now as Annelise is supposed to start it in a couple of days. I hope Annelise decides to want to suck a lot, me and my supply issues would love that! I do love my hospital pump. That things is a sucking beast! Hopefully AF will get lost ASAP so that things can get happening here!

I hate when the weekend ends too Steph. I love having DH here to help me. He's my favorite just as much as he is Annelise's :) He is taking next Friday off as we are taking the little Imp to a specialist tongue tie clinic to get her checked out even though the LC, the ped, the nurse at the ped and the chiropractor all think she doesn't have a tongue tie :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Candy, the pictures of the 5 K were so cute! Way to go Connie. I'm certain, that I would have had to be carried for at least 2 of the 5K :haha:
> And I could not imagine dealing with larger crowds, if I had experienced anything like what you describe! I truly hate being around crowds as it is!
> Also good news about Bens poop going back to normal :thumbup:. Does that mean you will be able to continue BF?
> 
> Sam, I'm with Sarah on the gDiapers. I think they look super cute and was debating on buying one... but... like I mentioned... I'm in fear of my life, if I bring home anything else right now :haha:
> 
> Oh Shell, boo for headlice!! :nope:
> I did see all the pictures you posted of the kids on FB and it looked like you guys had an awesome weekend. Lauryn (sp?) looked super cute with her braids :thumbup:
> 
> Kristy, ah :wine:!! Good for you!! I hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> I think I may be only one, that has been having beers, since LO is here lol. I had 3 beers at a pool party this weekend :drunk:. Of course I brought a bottle of expressed milk so poor Grayson wouldnt get drunk with me :haha:
> How has your supply been holding up with AF back?
> 
> AFM, first weekend using CD. Aside from a few leaks (on Rob :haha:), we did pretty well. I have realized, that 7 are not enough to get me through the day though. It seems like Grayson will wait for me to change him and as soon as he is in a nice, clean diaper (with matching shirt and socks)... he will poop :shrug::wacko:. I don't think, that I will ever have CD supporters with my family or Rob, but I really dont care :haha:
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is over already and I have to go back to work tomorrow :cry:. These days fly by entirely too fast.
> Hope you girls have a good start to the week.


Yes that is Miss Laurynn. It is so weird as she was my first baby and only girl for so long and she is growing up so fast on me. 

Its funny it seemed as kids time was so slow and now it just zips by. 

My mom only did CD as that is all her and her family knows. She tried talking me into it but I am just a Lazy American by all standards. Lol I am sure that it will grow on Rob after awhile since its all new to him.


----------



## liams_mom

Steph and Sarah: I will be happy to test out the gDiaper for you. diapers.com is having a big 20% off sale on the currently and I'm tempted to get three :dohh: Can't have just one! They might not be on sale again if I like them!!!! At least that's my reasoning. 

Also Steph, I've been :beer: right along with you. I usually have maybe 2 beers a week. I usually drink them before Jake goes down for his long nap in the afternoon. They say you should drink them during the nursing session so that by the time they're done its in your system and won't be in theirs :shrug:

Candy: That's huge that you overcame your agoraphobia. I've also been diagnosed with GAD and have worked hard on putting the things that caused it behind me. My boys help me get out of my head and that's part of why I love spending so much time with them! Getting out and riding Kenny and exercising works just as well and I'm guessing that running a 5k would do the trick too! So proud of you for pushing past your anxiety! Amazing! :wohoo:

Kristy: You have to be one of the strongest most positive criers I've ever had the privilege of knowing! It was awesome to see your LO take the paci tonight! Congratulations! Like I said, in 3 years, you're going to want that thing back in there 'cuz that's when the "whyarreah" starts in :wacko:

Shell: I'm so sorry about Landon's hair! :nope: I remember the first time I had to have Liam's hair even just trimmed I started to cry and telling everyone that would listen that his hair would never be the same :cry: To be honest, it never was quite the same again and I miss his long curls! Jake has finally started to lose some of his fluff and I'm wondering how it will grow in. 

AFM: Another quiet day here. Hot again, so we didn't do much outside other than take care of the horses as normal. Daddy has taken this coming week off to stay home and have fun during my birthday week. We didn't end up having the BBQ today simply because it was just too hot! No one wants to stand around eating hot food when its 90F outside :nope: Jake just wanted to play tonight while I was getting him settled for sleep, so we did just that. We played! :tease: He's such a goofy little man already, I can't wait to see what happens next. Touching wood, but no crazy choking or gagging today and I've been a lot more careful about getting burps up immediately instead of waiting for one giant one to explode all over me. :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks everyone :) the main thing was we had a lot of fun and raised some decent mkney for a good cause :) 

Sarah I must admit I love how slim line disposables are but they fill up with all that gross gel which makes them heavier than cloth after a few wets. 

Ben had a tongue tie it was no big deal they took him in another room swaddled him up and a quick snip and he was back and getting some booby. I found it harder than he did I cried more than he did. I hope all goes well and she soesnt need her tongue snipped but if she does it will be fine xxx

mommabrown sorry to hear Landon had lice. Mine only had them once. I washed everything and lotioned them up haha I hate nits they are so difficult to get rid of once they catch them. Good to hear tou had fun with the kids despite that xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

liams_mom I found with my own GAD that I have to keep pushing myself to do things whixh scare me in order to beat it down. Exercise seems to work well for me too xx 

has anyone gone baby swimming yet? Do you put baby in a baby wet suit or just swim nappy and shorts?


----------



## Steph82

Sam, target sells the gdiapers as well (which I just noticed yesterday) and so does babysrus. I have a million 20% off coupons for babysrus, since they keep giving me more, every time I buy something :haha:.
I'm glad to know, that I'm not the only one enjoying adult beverages!!

Candy, we take Grayson swimming a lot. Granted, it's very hot here so we are not worried about the outside temp. I put him in his board shorts and a wet shirt. We went again yesterday and he seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> has anyone gone baby swimming yet? Do you put baby in a baby wet suit or just swim nappy and shorts?

We are looking for baby swimming classes but there are none near by. 
There is one swimming pool I can get there with public transportation but classes are for 6months+
So I will contact them at the end of summer. I have a swim nappy for Dennis from Popolini , but I'm guessing they will make us wear the disposable ones.

I'm taking Dennis swimming in the sea this week. Did you apply sunscreen on your baby's skin?

Ladies, did you DTD yet? We tried this weekend but WOW it hurt so I said no.:cry: It's been 2 months since I gave birth, should it feel this bad???:shrug:
Next weekend we are going somewhere romantic, and I'm panicking we will not dtd again, because of me.
WTH? Did the doc made my hoohah smaller?:growlmad:


----------



## Steph82

Lily, we picked up sunscreen for baby's and used it. The sun here is entirely too strong to take any risks. Even just going for a walk outside is bad enough. When we got it, we tried it on his arm first and had no allergic reaction. :shrug:

As for DTD, yeah... Especially the first time was no fun :cry:.it does get better though. Just keep trying!!
But do you girls find, that even after having done it a few times, it's still somewhat painful at first?? We DTD yesterday in the shower and ... Ouch... :growlmad:. I'm thinking, that's it's related to the lack of foreplay these days. It's usually like: the baby is sleeping, let go :haha:


----------



## liams_mom

Steph: That is exactly how I feel! Right now we're out of condoms which are our only form of BC at the moment and from a few experiences my friends have had (that are now moms), we don't do the pull out method. I have a feeling we'll be off to buy some at target today to hold us until I get my Mirena next month. :blush: I will look for a gDiaper there though if we go! I know they have them at BRU but I don't know if we'll be driving all the way out there. I think we'll be trying for a trip to FL next fall, so the boys will be 1 year plus a bit which will make for great beach trips! We'll probably head to Kissimmee for a few days for Liam since he is really into Sea World (no ass of the rat for me) Plus they have free beer :happydance: 

Lily: We did the same as Steph, using a touch on Jake to see if there will be a reaction and then applying it all over. Its too dangerous outside not to, at least here on the east coast! We put Jake in swim shorts and a SPF/rashguard type shirt and sunblock. He also has a sunhat since he won't be getting dunked any time soon. Liam is your typical three year old, board shorts and a swim diaper for accidents since he's told me himself he likes to pee in the warm water.. typical male. We have had many discussions about that :dohh:

Candy: That's awesome that you just keep pushing yourself. Believe me, I know how hard it is to get through it. Its good to know that I'm not the only one on the board that has GAD :hugs: Its a lot rougher than people give it credit for and I've really been putting off of my medications for Jake. I won't do it to him, even if I feel a little :wacko: Its nice to be able to come on here and vent to you girls instead of feeling trapped in my head. It really does help. Like I said, I really push myself to go out and exercise even if its hot and I'm feeling lazy. I have a few triggers as well and with the business I'm in, its very hard to avoid them :nope:

AFM: The house is quiet again this morning :cloud9: Daddy is home this week and I'm feeling a bit more relaxed than normal simply because I'll have some help and we'll be able to get out more since there will be two of us to watch the boys :thumbup: I hope everyone else is doing alright out there in baby land. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

you shouldnt use sun lotion on babies for the first six months because the chemicals go in their skin. You should dress them lightly and cover them up in the sun. I think there could be specialist baby ones in America ect but in England not even banana boat baby sun cream is safe until afyer six months xx
we have lots of sex it hurt the first few times now its much better. We use condoms but Im getting the coil next month :) 

liams_mom what job do you do? Xx


----------



## liams_mom

ukgirl23 said:


> liams_mom what job do you do? Xx

Well the long and the short is that we breed show ponies. Here in the states its VERY different from anywhere overseas, except maybe Germany and even there its usually horses being imported. 

The horse world here is extremely cut-throat and elitist. People are shady, trainers always want too much money, ponies get hurt and no one tells you, the list goes on and on. 

We breed them to lease them out. We saw a nitch for "kid-safe" pony hunters and we worked hard to get the status we achieved, BUT, one little mistake on your part and it could all shatter and fall to pieces. A rumor, a sour pony, a relationship with someone that no one else likes and your credibility is ruined in 5 minutes when it took you 15 years to get there. 

I've seen it happen, you have to be EXTREMELY careful who you speak to and how you speak. Everyone knows everyone else and will open their big mouths, whether they like you or not. I love my horses and we're extremely invested in their well being and there are a few trainers we love to deal with, but the rest are walking drama llamas. It stinks.

I'm a moderator on a FB board I created for people to post ponies they have for lease and sale and a bunch of trainers got in to it on a post someone put up for a stolen pony the other day. Everyone had an opinion, everyone seemed to know whether the pony did or did not actually belong to the original poster, the thread went on for about 50-60 comments, everyone damning each other. Finally the OP actually CALLED me to try to explain herself, like I could do more than take the post down..I really did not want to be involved and I hadn't even posted on the thread/comment. I just took everything down and requested that people leave the subject alone and let the police and the people directly involved sort the mess out. 

The worst part is she kept calling me and I kept getting PMs on my phone when I was out with Greg and the boys! This was also the day that Jackson started gagging and had a huge bubble and spit up all over me and the floor. It was rough. :dohh:


----------



## lily28

I got the Frezyderm sunscreen for babies: https://www.amazon.co.uk/FrezyDerm-...UTF8&qid=1372075223&sr=1-2&keywords=FrezyDerm

It is the brand my midwife suggested, my pediatrician said no sunscreens though, like Candy says they have chemicals.

Ha! I decided to never have sex again.
.
.
.
.
just kidding!

However Dennis will get some minimal sun exposure during car rides and walks so I got it to be on the safe side.
I can risk a few chemicals, but I don't want to risk a sun burn.

I will apply a tiny bit on his leg to see if it irritates him


----------



## ukgirl23

wow your job sounds extremely stressful. You sound like you are doing amazingly well with it though. Its nice to know soneone else with GAD here. I have a few friends wjo have it too. I find more people are open about it now than in previous years. xx


----------



## ukgirl23

lily I dont blame you because you live in a hot country where sunburn can be dangerous. If your mw recommends it then thats fine xx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, the sunscreen they have here is for baby's but its still not recommended for under 6 months. They say that the chemicals can cause allergic reactions. Since that seemed to be the main concern, we made sure he was safe on the part. Still, we have only used it 2 times and we made sure he was wearing a hat, had water shirt (that has 50SPF) and pants. :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

^^^^^same with Steph about sunscreen. But I limit Emmes sun exposure a lot so if we are out we have an Umbrella at the lake/river/pool/etc. She has only went once and the water was extremely cold and she didn't like it. We are going to attempt again soon though.

Lily I wat first too. He liked it but I was like is this my body! Bahaha 

Sam omg that craziness! That is a lot of how people are here about things too. They jump to conclusions before knowing the facts. 

Afm, after a long day of cleaning everything and washing everything, putting everything away i was exhausted. Emmaleigh slept so good last night. I got a 3 hour stretch at first and she woke up to eat about 1 1/2 ounces and then she slept for 6 hours! I know it was probably a fluke and won't happen again but I got some rest and felt better this morning.


----------



## lily28

^ don't overextend yourself with house work etc...
Although I have a girl over once a week to help me out, I still do most of the work in the house, and I managed to destroy my left wrist (DeQuervain's Tenosynovitis) from picking up baby too often and stressing my wrist when BF. It is a struggle to pick up Dennis, or even wash a glass, or turn the stupid faucet. I have to have my wrist in a splint now :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Yikes lily! That would be so awful to barely be able to pick up your own baby or even the basic simple things. Will the splint help it or is there something more invasive they will have to do? 

I try not to over do it but with Allen working long hours and gone all the time I find myself taking on all the reponsibilties. I think once everything settles down and school starts again that it will be easier.


----------



## lily28

If I manage to keep my wrist in a neutral position with the splint I'll be fine in 4-6 weeks. 
If not, I will get a corticosteroid injection, but I hope not as I EBF.


----------



## Steph82

Lily, dealing with an injured wrist is annoying!! I hope you recover really fast and don't need the cortisone.

Shell, 6 hours :shock:!!!! That is amazing!!! Hopefully she will keep up that trend :thumbup:

AFM: this weekend was the first time that I noticed Grayson looking for comfort when being held! Don't get me wrong, obviously he wants to be held for comfort but usually he will look over my shoulder while I hold him. He was fussing this weekend, so I picked him up... Once I did, he laid his head on my collar bone and started sucking his thumb :cloud9:.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Steph how adorable!!!!!!!! He just wanted cuddles with mommy!!! 
I hope it does too but I know is my hopeful wishing and that may have been a total once in a lifetime deal! Lol 
Oh Lily I hope it works and you don't have to get the shot at all!


----------



## doggylover

Steph: Isabelle also likes a nice clean nappy to poop in. If I'm lucky and get her right away, I can just take the liner and maybe the booster out of a fitted and save the bulk of the nappy for another round :haha:
Too cute about Grayson cuddling you! :kiss: that little honey!

Kirsty: it's strange that Annelise fusses randomly when eating :huh: it's not due to anything you eat or drink?? 
And I didn't even think about the leaps to explain Izzys eating/sucking! Must get that app open again ASAP! Thanks!

Candy: haven't gone swimming yet but I plan to get either a happy nappy or a Charlie banana swim nappy for when we start (probably next month). The happy nappy seems good, but I love the Charlie banana print :haha: and then over the top I'm going to get a warm in one wetsuit for her (google it) as I've heard the local pools aren't too warm even in the baby pool.

Lily: :rofl: I hope they didnt make your hoo hah smaller! But I have also not dtd yet as it hurt when we tried so am right there with you. I think I just need to push through the pain and get that first time done, and then hopefully be ok. As with some of the others we use condoms, and I don't think that helped the time we tried! 

Nothing new with me at all really. I have found a local nappucino morning on Saturday for cloth bum mums to get together, so I may go along to that. The same people are also looking for models for cloth nappies for an article in a local magazine so I put Isabelle's name forward for it. Not that I want her to be a model at all, baby modelling in a serious way is not for us, but I think for a cloth photoshoot as a one off it would be fun. Plus you get one free nappy! (No idea what brand. Hopefully a gNappy!!)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: We haven't taken Peter swimming yet either--but I can't wait to try it out! He loves bath time now, so I bet he'll like swimming too. I want to get him one of those full-body swimsuits (looks sort of like a short legged wetsuit) but I can't find them in 0-3m... they seem to start at 3-6m. :shrug: Maybe we're too late in the season and they're already all gone.

Steph: Awww.... super cute about Grayson wanting some mummy snuggles! Those really are the best kind of moments.

Liams_mom: sorry to hear the pony drama is continuing! It must be a stressful business indeed. One of my uncles has race horses, and they've started closing down a lot of the race tracks around here, so I know he's feeling a lot of pressure to get rid of the horses--but they're like his children! He'll go bankrupt before he sells them.

Afm, we were away at my parents this weekend and I was really worried that it would mess with Peter's new found love of sleeping at night--but thankfully it did not! He's still sleeping 6-7 hours at night and has been for almost a week now. I'm trying not to get to used to it because as soon as I do it'll change! 

Tonight Adam and I are going to have our first couples date since having Peter! We're just going down the street for frozen yoghurt while my sister and her wife watch Peter. We'll be close by if needed and it will give him some time with someone other than mommy or daddy looking after him. 

Re DTD: We haven't done it yet either! And honestly... I have NO desire to either. :wacko: Especially with it being so hot here right now, the last thing I want is someone touching me! It's bad enough having to carry Peter around. I hate summer.


----------



## liams_mom

Ok, this is a personal post because I found this incredibly amusing...:blush:

Today was our official start of CD use since my inserts finally arrived and since they were used, I washed them once and popped Jakes first CD on. Actually, Greg did since I wanted to see how daddy friendly the Omni really is and its VERY daddy friendly (my mom is still apprehensive). Since we only have 3 inserts at the moment, I'm working on the premise that they should last me about 12 hours if he doesn't cause too much "trouble" and poos just once late in the evening as per usual

..so what's the first thing that Jake does? 

He has a blowout! :haha:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Question: A see a lot of people using the acronym STTN (sleeping through the night)... but how many hours does STTN mean?


----------



## liams_mom

ReadytoMum said:


> Question: A see a lot of people using the acronym STTN (sleeping through the night)... but how many hours does STTN mean?

I'm going to go with a stretch of 5-6 hours between 7-11 pm and the next AM?


----------



## ukgirl23

Benson isn't STTN he goes from 8pm-10 or 11pm then every few hours wakes for a feed :/ I was getting a 5 hour window but that stopped during the second leap.

I'm going to get him a short legged, short armed wetsuit for swimming, we will go next week because daddy has a week off work :) 

Lucas may have SPD I have a meeting on friday with the school nurse, it's sensory processing disorder, its where he struggles to focus and if there is too much going on he just get over loaded and comes to a stand still, he also repeats questions and sentences until I give him a full answer back, so he'll repeat over, we're getting ice cream aren't we mummy? and he'll keep asking with no space for me to reply until I say yes Lucas we are getting icecream. Then he can carry on. I really hope he's just a little behind and needs more focus. 

Ben's just had a huge tantrum because I was playing with Lucas and he didn't like it haha, just had him weighed, despite the poorly tummy he's now 14.7lbs and still following on the middle curve :D x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Liams_mom: from what I can gather that seems to be about right. I don't know who decided on that though... sleeping for 5 hours is certainly not what I would call 'sleeping through the night'! 

ukgirl: I hope Benson gives you a break with the sleeping soon!! Peter has been an all-star sleeper recently and I feel so much more human! It's so incredibly hot here right now though so I feel really bad for the poor little guy because I know he's hot and sticky but there's nothing I can do about it. :wacko: Everyone is a getting a little miserable and summer is just starting! :dohh: I hope the meeting with the school nurse goes well! If there's one thing I learned from working with kids it's to not apply labels to them before you have to because they develop at widely different rates--so don't let the nurse push you into anything! Lucas just might need a little more help settling himself and working on concentration and focus. :hugs: 

Afm, we're off to buy a second hand baby swing tonight! It looks like it's in great shape and they only want $30 for it. Peter falls asleep best for his naps when he's in motion, so it'll be nice to have a swing to plunk him in instead of putting him in the stroller and walking him in circles around the apartment. :blush: (We do got OUTSIDE with it too... but if he's inside asleep for at least one nap then I get to spend some time on the house chores)


----------



## Steph82

liams_mom said:


> Ok, this is a personal post because I found this incredibly amusing...:blush:
> 
> Today was our official start of CD use since my inserts finally arrived and since they were used, I washed them once and popped Jakes first CD on. Actually, Greg did since I wanted to see how daddy friendly the Omni really is and its VERY daddy friendly (my mom is still apprehensive). Since we only have 3 inserts at the moment, I'm working on the premise that they should last me about 12 hours if he doesn't cause too much "trouble" and poos just once late in the evening as per usual
> 
> ..so what's the first thing that Jake does?
> 
> He has a blowout! :haha:

I guess Jake really wanted to try those bad boys out :haha:. I had to learn, that you can't wait nearly as long with CD. We have had no leaks, since I change him every 2 hours. I know we could go much longer with disposables (hence i still use them at night).
Happy birthday lady!!! Enjoy your day!!

Shell, the diapers arrived!! Thank you again! Now I just have to wait for the pre folds to get here :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you so much readytomum that makes me feel a whole load better! Lucas has always been a bit behind in his development he didnt walk abefore 18 months I am hoping hes just a late starter. 

Sarah I love the charliebanana swim pants I have been looking at the green ones with the blje heart on the back x


----------



## doggylover

Sam :rofl: of course jake had a blowout straight away! Anytime I put a new nappy on izzy...poo heaven. They are little monkeys!

Sarah: I've also heard that sttn is 5 hrs, and I think what Sam said about it starting between 7-11pm going through is a great way to measure. That said, if it started at 7pm and went 5hours to midnight I wouldn't feel like I had gotten a full nights sleep at all,mso wouldn't count it as sttn. For me, I have decided it means LO sleeps from whatever time they go down (for us latest would be 10pm) until 5am, as I feel like 3, 4 and 5am are "the night" they have to sleep through!
I loved peters shirt which said something about his aunties, I thought it was great! I hope he has fun with them, and that you have fun on your night out.

Candy: glad to hear Ben is growing well, all his night feeding is making him grow! I'm sorry to hear about the worries with Lucas. Will there be anything you can do to help him if he is diagnosed?
Isabelle was also doing great stretches until about the last 10 days. Grrr!

Afm: well today Isabelle was not happy. She would be sitting, happy as anything, then just suddenly start crying - and I mean tears. She was getting herself so upset, and nothing other than boob would settle her. She hardly had any happy awake time at all, and had a two hour nap from 5.39-7.30pm, which is very unusual. She went down well anyway, but she did that last might too and last night was crappy (may have seen on fb we were up at 12.39, 3.30, 5, 6 and up for the day at 7.15) so I am so tired right now. 
She had been doing wonderful nights of at least 5hrs, but the last week to 10 days she has been back to 3/4 hours which isn't fun at all. And she gets up so early now (around 7-7.39 everyday) so I'm more tired now than ever I think!
I'm hoping its all leap related (I checked the app for the first time in a few weeks and we are in the third leap right now) and will end soon!!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, i meant to ask you: is SPD(?) similar to ADHD? People always believe that you can't focus when you have ADHD, but the truth is, you notice everything and therefore have a hard time to focus on just one. IF Lucas does have it, he will just need to learn to focus on one thing at a time. 
Either way, I really hope everything turns out fine... You have enough to worry about :hugs:


----------



## kirstabelle

My other question about STTN when people say stretches are you counting from the beginning of a feed to the beginning of the next? That is how they told me to measure things at the hospital so just making sure I am using the same measure as others. Annelise did a 7 hour stretch on Saturday night! But I didn't start the last feed until about 1130 so technically she didn't STTN although for me I felt like she did as I felt amazing!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

kristabelle: I don't know when you're supposed to start counting the time... when I keep track of how long Peter sleeps for I start the time after he is fed and swaddled up in his crib and I shut the door. And then I stop the time when he wakes up hollering like a mad man to be fed! :haha:

So the swing we picked up tonight looks great!! Sadly we don't have any 'D' batteries handy so we can't try it out right away. I'll have to get out to get some tomorrow. Also Adam's co-worker that gave us the toys has got some clothes for us too apparently, so I'm looking forward to checking those out! I love hand-me-downs!!


----------



## doggylover

Me too Sarah! I have a big basket of toys that are all hand me downs from my SIL! It's crazy because at this early stage everything is hardly used, so if you didn't have anyone to hand it down too, it would kind of go to waste! My SIL is lucky to have me borrow her stuff :rofl: batteries...already causing problems! Imagine what it'll be like at Christmas time in a few years!

Kirsty, I count Isabelle's sleep from when I know she is actually asleep. So eg if I start feeding her for bed at 8pm but she doesn't fall asleep until 8.45pm, I take 8.45pm, and them until I wake up and glance at the clock. 

Think we are in for another fussy day. On her playmat this morning she just started crying and nothing I did while she was down would stop it. The only way she would stop was if I sat her in my lap looking at her playmat. She was nappy free at the time,mso there were a tense, loud, few minutes when I had to out her nappy back on and get her dressed through the screams. And all the pathetic tears!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Forget the fact that it is 4:30 am and I am up pumping but...

7 hours, boobed her and she's right back down!

:wohoo:


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I think he has to be refered to a peadiatricition and assessed properly before he gets diagnosed officially. Im hoping he just needs focus. 

Steph I dont think it is ADHD because he is a well behaved kid heocuses on one thing at a time so intensly that if tou talk thim he doesnt respond or he shuts down and if I ask him to do something like put his shoes on if he struggles he has a complete meltdown sometimes ending in timeouts. 


Im doing a CD class from home today :)


----------



## doggylover

Candy you are leading a cd class? That's awesome!! How did that come about? I'm going to go to a local cloth nappy meet up on Saturday and I'm excited!

Nicole, yay for Scarlett's sleep!!! That's amazing!!

I am totally exhausted today. I'm not really sure why as last night was pretty good (up at 1.30, 4.30 then up at 7) but I think we both have a bit of a cold. Izzy is snotty and snuffly, and I have a headache and feel chilly even though its warm. 

I just stared her to sleep. No joke, she was grizzling on her bouncer so I turned her to fully face me, and we just stared at one another til she fell asleep!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol sarah I stared Ben to sleep in the restruant last week while stroking his head it was nice. Im glad Isabelle isnt STTN lol it makes me feel better knowing Ben isnt the only one! He is only a day older than her maybe its a phase type thing? Or hes making up for having a poorly tummy last week. 

well a girl on fb saw I do CDing and wanted to know how and it went from there maybe I will do more I was a bit unorganised today and Ben has been very fussy x


----------



## doggylover

Oh that sounds good! That'd be a nice thing to be able to do from home, as long as Benson cooperates next time!

She has sttn (well what I consider sttn) once, the night after her first jabs. She was doing so well for abut 3/4 weeks she would sleep at least 5 hours, with lots of nights of 6 or 7, but not lately. I hate getting up before 3am - I feel like if its from 3 onwards I get a good stretch of sleep myself (usually go to bed at 11 latest) but last night I didn't fall asleep nail 11.30 so only got two hours before getting up again.

And I haven't been best pleased with Simon. He used to take Isabelle downstairs in the morning and never offers anymore. It meant I got maybe another half hour sleep...I remember it fondly!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I forgot to say that the CD group sounds amazing! I wish we had that down here! maybe the jabs mess up the sleep :( Aaron has become less hands on too its annoying because Im often alone with three kids :( xx


----------



## doggylover

I've said it before, I don't know how you ladies with more than one LO do it. I am exhausted just taking care of one!

I found the cloth group through Facebook, it's part of my local cloth nappy library

https://nappynetwork.net/news-events/
https://bournemouthattachmentparents.blogspot.co.uk/ 

May be something similar on there for you? But I've found fb is the way to go now to get info on groups and classes as it seems to be updated more often than websites. 

Isabelle was awake for three hours this evening before bed. Evidently, she has excited that twenty minutes sleep is plenty as she is now staring at me through the bars of her crib.


----------



## ukgirl23

Im just thankful Benson wasn't a twin!! haha omg I would be dead by now!! 

Sarah thank you thank you thank you for that link!!! I found their fb page and requested to join their group. Aaron thinks IBe lost the plot because I was so happy to find mums like me round here! yay! 

I just hage to share this quickly also... the tiny thing that I love dearly about my baby... the way he waves his feet up and down happily while I'm breastfeeding him melts my heart! <3


----------



## Steph82

Candy, your not alone with not STTN. We only had one night where Grayson slept for 5 hours and I think it was a fluke :haha:.
Your CD group sounds awesome :thumbup:. I wish we had more people CD here... I'm still the Lone Ranger lol. My whole family refuses :dohh:
Let us know how it goes!

Sarah :rofl: at staring Isabelle to sleep!! Poor baby probably even thought she had a chance lol. Hopefully you both will start to feel better really soon. 
As for Simon, have you told him? Im sure he figures, that you just don't need (or want) him to take her?! But, don't feel bad... I always get up with Grayson after getting up with him all night. Even on weekends :growlmad:. But... I have never said anything to Rob, so I can't really be mad... I just wish he would think to offer! 

AFM, Grayson had been REALLY stuffy all day. So much so, that I pinch my boob when feeding him (in fear that I will suffocate the poor child while he is eating ).
I tried the whole steam shower, but it didn't help :shrug:

I also realized, that there are tons of CD raffles in the US. I had no idea, how many different manufacturers (or moms at home) there are. You always hear about the popular ones, but there are some really cute other brands. I've been busy filling out all the online forms, in hopes of winning :dohh::haha:. I hope my email has a strong spam filter :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Nope Steph, like you, I've not mentioned that I want Simon to help - I also jut wish hed think to offer!

So my poor snuffly baby was snotty and snuffly all night. BUT she definitely slept well anyway. She was stirring at 3 and 6 but didn't wake. Since I was awake anyway due to her pervert style heavy breathing, I fed her while she slept. Then from 6 onwards she was in bed with me attached to me boob for an hour just sucking. I can just hear her stirring upstairs now. Must boob her ASAP...


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: Sarah J at boobing her without her asking! I do the same.

I hope she feels better soon. Grayson slept really well ... Even though he was breathing like a chu chu train all night. He slept 5 hrs followed by 4 :shock:. Of course I woke up with a very angry worker boob :haha:


----------



## liams_mom

Hi ladies! Figured I'd try and stop in for a few minutes this morning and catch up a bit. 

Sarah J and Steph: I'm sorry your babes have the snuffles! I'm crossing my fingers and toes that Jackson stays out of the sniffles until I can give him some of our homeopathic cough/cold medicine which our ped doesn't "recommend" until, at the earliest, 3 months. Even though its homeopathic it really seems to help with respiratory things and we still use it for Liam even at 3 years old :thumbup: Breast feeding is also well known to help with such things, so keep boobing your babies girls! 

Candy: That's so exciting that you've found some ladies that are local :happydance: I love all of my momma friends, but so many just aren't down with the super natural parent stuff :shrug: They think "hell, why don't you just leave him with some bottles" and I'm of the mindset that I'd always love to BF him. I'm very into spending time with my kids because they're going to be some of my best friends when they get older. I want to know them inside and out. :cloud9:

AFM: My cousin that has been estranged for close to 10 years found me on FB yesterday and just messaged me like nothing had ever happened. I was a big taken aback :wacko: I've attempted to contact her a few times and I know she's received my messages and she's never replied, then yesterday I get a message to the tune of "Congrats on baby #2 and Happy Birthday, Sam! Hope you're well, blah blah blah". I'm not really sure what to do. She was like a sister to me for a very long time and then some crazy stuff happened, she decided I did some things that she didn't like (even though it was all gossip and I hadn't done anything) and she stopped talking to me for 10 years.. I still love her, she's family, but I don't know what she wants..I'm a bit unnerved by the sudden communication. In other news, Jackson slept from 9pm-7am, then was down again from 8-11am, then again from 2-6pm and then in bed again by 10pm yesterday. I feel like I'm being deprived of awake time and that with all of the sleep he's getting, I'm going to have to get a lot smarter. They say sleep is when the brain is truly developing and if that's the case, I'm in for trouble. :dohh:


----------



## Steph82

Sam, enjoy Jakes sleeping! I'm sure there will be days, where you miss it. I wonder if he may be going through a growth spurt again?!? 

As for your cousin... What a weirdo!!! Do you plan to answer and keep up with her? I really hate, when people disappear and then expect things to be normal (like nothing ever happened). How are you doing with CD? Are you full time? I still only get to do it when I'm home from work and on weekends. Plus I still use disposables at night (I just like the fact, that I don't have to change him at night... If I had him in cloth, I would have to change at least once)


----------



## doggylover

Steph I've stopped changing izzy at night. i had gone down to just one change a night (time depended on when she went down and when she woke up, but troed to get t halfway through the night if possible) then decided i would see how we went with no changes. last night we went from 8.30pm-7.45am on one nappy, no leaks! Since she's unwell I didn't want to upset her last night to even check for leaks. Night before I tried out a new night nappy and it did leak - go figure. 

Sam: I would be unnerved by that too, why now? Maybe she just thought that bday and Jake combo was a good time to ease in, with something pretty general to say to start off?
And I am so jealous of Jakes sleep lol! Is it maybe the heat? Genius kid coming your way! (Obviously all the April munchkins will be geniuses! And gorgeous too!)

I feel so sorry for her, she is just miserable :cry: we've raised her crib at one end to see if that helps ease her congestion as she seems worse when lying flat, but I don't want to raise it too much just in case...of what I'm not sure, but just I'm case :haha:
Poor wee mite just wants to be cuddled and boobed. This I have no problem with, but she does need to sleep and is pretty much refusing to go down unless I'm cuddling her. Since I'm also sick, and exhausted, that isn't gonna work overnight!

Oh just kidding, some vigorous tummy patting seems to have done the trick....for the next few minutes at least. Poor pup. I shall just sit on our bed next to her crib and creepily watch her, whilst coveting cloth that Simon will never let me buy!


----------



## doggylover

Oh, this is really random, but I love having about of gossip as I never have any.

My dad owns a company and a woman has been his "right hand woman" for 17 years.she came to all our weddings, bought presents for Jacob and Isabelle when born. She's always been a bit strange, but very kind and very involved in her church etc. well my mum phoned me two days ago to say she is in prison. I literally couldn't believe it! 
She had told my dad that she had stolen £3000 from her cousin by fiddling his accounts which she took care of, but that guilt got her and she owned up, and he had her arrested. She got a year in jail, so we were all thinking that's a bit harsh for a first offence, she said she'd pay it back, and she had used it to pay for her dad's funeral and expenses for caring for her mum who is sick. my dad wrote a character reference for her...

Turns out she stole £170,000 over 13 years and was found out by her cousin, denied it, so he had her arrested. A very different story! She also actually spent the money on paying for friends to go on holiday with her, and stay in a hotel that was £1000 a night! 

My dad is so angry that she lied to him, understandably, and the whole thing is just insane. Our business only employs 10 people, and she has been there so long it is just such a shock, but has given us all a good bit of chat round the dinner table! Just shows...you never can tell...


----------



## liams_mom

Steph: I'm not really sure what I'm going to do about my cousin. I figure its kind of like an old boyfriend coming out of hiding (or something). I feel like its good timing, but I've reached out so many times and gotten no response what so ever. I'll let things fall where they may and only go as far as I'm comfortable. We aren't in close proximity, so I don't have to worry about any strange "drop-ins" :wacko: I'm enjoying my little mans sleeping too, but I miss our smile and giggle time! CD'ing is going well! We are still using disposables at night as well until I can find a decent overnight (Guess I'll have to ask Sarah J or Candy :winkwink:) I still need more inserts so I'm not doing laundry EVERY day, because then I'm defeating the cheaper purpose because I'm paying for electricity and detergent :blush: 

Sarah J: Its is a fact that all of our babies are going to be lovely Rhodes Scholars. They will all go to the best schools, on full scholarship, of course. And that is completely insane about your father's employee! What is wrong with people?! :shrug: I'm glad Izzy's getting some needed sleep with some tummy rubs though!

Oh wow. Jake just did a rather large poo as he was giggling and laughing at the mobile on his swing. Now I know why he was looking so happy :rofl: I'm looking at my poor deflated baby sitting over there and pushing out more and more and more poo. I think I'll wait another minute to make sure he's really finished. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh I always leave it a few mins after a big poo...just in case. Isabelle likes a poo after her first morning nap, but it needs five mins or so just to be sure she doesn't sneak in an extra bit!

Re night nappies, I bought two special night nappies (bambooty) as they were on sale. Not impressed at all. Have used them four times and had two leaks - I never have leaks!!! They are all in ones, and I will use them as a day nappy instead. If she is out-peeing them at 11 weeks I can't imagine they will do us when she is any older!

I currently use a fitted nappy (tots bots bamboozle) with a size 2 little lamb bamboo booster, and a wrap. I think two parters are the way to go for nighttime personally. I know I'll need to up what I use as she grows, but will probably boost what I have for a while (maybe put a booster between the nappy and wrap as well) before looking at specific night nappies. Not sure of US brands but I've heard wee notions night notions are good.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah J. :rofl: @ that lady! Of course this is not funny to your dad but its crazy what she has come up with. As I was reading the first part, I thought: oh poor women.. How cruel of her cousin!! 
The true story is so far from it, that I can imagine how well she must have tricked everyone over the years. And why fess up now?? She's done so well for 13 years... Seem counter productive :haha:
I hope Isabelle feels better soon! It's so terrible to watch these little babies feel sick and there is NOTHING you can do to help them :cry:. Have you tried to sit with her in the steamy bathroom? I hear the humid air helps decongest them and get the snot moving. 

Sam, I usually wait out the poops as well ahaha. If not, I end up cleaning not one, but 2-4 diapers lol. 
Tonight he had a HUGE poo as we were at a friends house and I had him in his Omni with the extra long bamboo insert.... Thank god... I'm sure we would have had a blowout with any of the other diapers. Way to go Omni... Everything stayed in :thumbup:

AFM, I went to visit a friend after work, whom I havnt seen since we were both pregnant. Her LO is 6 weeks old, so it was nice to catch up. I was amazed by how little her LO was :shock:. Made Grayson look like an elephant :haha:. Granted, Grayson has always been at the top percentile and hers is at the bottom lol. Also, it's amazing how different the two are. She is very strict on when she feeds him. He eats every 3 hours and she won't feed him before. Amazing to me, since Grayson just has to look in my direction and I throw him a boob :rofl:. So we both were nursing and hers ate for a solid 30 -45 min, while my chunker ate like a pig and was done in 10. Of course he asked for more about an hour later (which he got of course). I would never be able to deny him food :shrug:, but it's just crazy how everyone has a different strategy and it works for them. 
Here is something that just shocked me though: when her LO feeds at night, the whole ordeal runs about 1.5 hours :shock:. Between feeding, changing, burping and getting him back to sleep, she will need that much. Our night time feeding last 5-10min from pick up to drop off. (Granted I don't change or burp Grayson at night and he happily goes right back to sleep... If he even wakes up for the whole thing :haha:). I could not imagine dealing with her LO routine (as she must think the same of me). We got home at 9 tonight... I changed him, sat on the corner of the bed, fed him for 5 min, put him in his crib. He moved around in his bed for maybe 5 min and fell asleep (which is the norm or him).

Do you ladies spend that much time during the night? Do you ever restrict their feeding?


----------



## doggylover

Steph I am exactly like you, Isabelle opens her mouth slightly and my nipple is in there :rofl: surely it's not good for such a young baby, or for your supply, to restrict their feeding times like that? I always wonder about people who do that - do they feed themselves on such a strict timetable? I eat when I'm hungry, so does Isabelle!!! Plus, I can't be doing with any crying and moaning, boob fixes that!!!

And our night time feeds last maybe 15 mins, 20 maximum and I've also stopped changing her.mi do burp her, but mainly because my favourite thing in the world is her up on my shoulder, totally passed out after a night feed :kiss: I wish I could keep her like that all the time!!!!

So I out her down for her nap, she cooed and chatted away for 15 mins then,,,BAM dropped off to sleep! Why won't she do that in the evenings for bed?!?!


----------



## doggylover

Oh that woman you know steph reminds me of someone my SIL knows - she feeds her baby for 18 minutes and then stops.

I have so many questions about that...not least - where the heck did she pull 18 minutes from?!?! 

I also hope someone comes and takes her food away when she is still eating...


----------



## ukgirl23

What is the 18 minute thing about? I feed for as long as Ben wants to on one breast, if he's especially hungry I'll switch him when my boob is empty and if he only eats a tiny bit I will put him back on the same boob next time. Sometimes he just wants a snack and sometime the little sucker wants a full blown buffet!! 

OMG at stealing 170,000!!! She deserves prison really. I mean if she needed it to feed her starving children or to take care of her dying mother I could maybe have some sympathy but spending 1000 a night in some swank hotel is just taking the piss really! 

I learned in baby massage if your baby is congested you can use some baby oil ( just a small amount) and using your index fingers you can go from their forehead over their eye brows and to their temples, then under the nose and out to the ears and then at the chin and out the ears then do light cirlces around the temple area. It is meant to be very effective at unblocking the passages that get clogged during a cold. 

Do you remember I told you about Lucas having problems at school with his focus and stuff... well I just took him to see the school nurse and she says that the hearing on his left side is down so when he hasn't heard properly what his teachers have said he stands still and waits for them to repeat t to him rather than doing the wrong thing. Also she said children with hearing issues sometimes repeat themselves!! So hopefully this is it and we are on the right track now. 

It's a bit odd that your cousin wants to talk to you all of a sudden after 10 years, I say you point out the elephant in the room and ask her what she is doing talking you like she's your friend after ignoring you for so long. What have you got to loose right? x

Aaron just said to Benson... ''what was I doing again??'' and Ben lifted his vest up and pointed to his nappy!! hahahaha totally reflexes at work but the coincidence was just too funny!! 

Ben is still having very watery poo even though it is yellow again now so we are off to the drs in a bit xx


----------



## Steph82

Awe Sarah... I too love the "sack of beans" over the shoulder, but I don't feel coordinated enough to do it at night (mostly because I am usually still asleep myself :haha:)... If probably end up burping a pillow while Grayson is snoozing in his crib :rofl:
18 min time limit ?? Well if be surprised if that kid did not end up overweight later in life! He/she will shove as much food as possible down the hatch in fear of being cut of lol. Poor thing.

Candy, how cute that Aaron and Ben are having conversations now ... Even if unintentional. 
I saw your FB post about a Cloth class! I think that is a great idea!! Especially since you have a good variety of different diapers to try. I honestly find that the hardest part about CD... Not knowing what diapers will fit right. Are you going to set yourself up as a distributor and try to work from home a bit? 

Sarah L, I saw your post about ice cream bread. I think I may have to try that this weekend (I'm sure it's diet friendly right :shock: :haha:?).


----------



## Steph82

Oh and Candy, great news about Lucas (not that he has problems with his ear, but that is something that can easily be fixed)! Do you have to take him to the pediatrician to check his ear? I would have never even thought of that, but it makes complete sense :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm not sure yet steph I was thinking about being a distributor with additional classes because most people are put off because they don't know how easy they are to use. If I get enough people on a class I can do it at the library. It's just trying to convince people to use them and come on my class lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

oh I forgot to add... after I posted here me and Aaron took Benny to the dr for his poo, it is normal watery bf baby poo... I feel seriously silly now! Then we were on our way to get lunch when the school phoned to say Connie was coming up in a rash and they had pulled her out of class. So I went to the school office to check her thinking it was an allergy rash (my kid is allergic to everything!!) But this rash was weird it was like little blisters.. but not chicken pox.. she's had those and it wasn't that, so I took her straight to the drs but had to wait 2 hours to be seen, turns out she has hand foot and mouth!!!! I had to call the school and get them to check Lucas, thankfully Lucas is fine. Connie is fine but she can't go to school until the rash has calmed down


----------



## Steph82

Oh no fun Candy! Hopefully the rash will clear up over the weekend? Try to keep her isolated from the boys ... If that's even possible lol.

I find, that the two most deterring factors about CD are the lack of education on them (teaching a class is the perfect remedy) and not know which diapers will work for you. So your idea is awesome. 
I was thinking about starting a website and offering a service to buy the insert and try the different diapers. Return the diaper (not insert) and get refund for the diaper... Then they could order the ones they liked. I really wanted to do it with local diaper makers (mostly SAHM that make them). Idk... I wish there were more people around here that CD... Just so I could get some support (since my family is still against them lol)


----------



## doggylover

I see only one option: we all move closer together and run a cd business together. And,since the weather here sucks, I vote a move to Florida!!

Seriously though, I'd love to be able to do something like you two mentioned and basically then be a Wahm.

Candy so sorry to hear about Connie being sick. I wonder where she caught it? Fingers crossed Lucas and Benson don't get it. I'm glad to hear there is a possible explanation for Lucas and the problems he's been having. Hearing problems will not be fun, but he can learn techniques to cope with it and make his life easier.

Afm: just had a poo that came out the top of the nappy...at the front, into her belly button. I think that's pretty impressive tbh, no idea how she propelled it out with so much force!!!
We went down to my school today to see everyone on the last day of term.the girl who was covering my maternity leave said she was speaking with the woman whose career break I was covering, but who decided to come back (putting me out of a job), and the woman said that she doesn't even want the job, she's just taking it as its convenient, until she is able to get the job she really wants :shock: how can someone do that?!?!

Plus she made the girl covering my maternity strip all the posters etc off the wall and my classroom looked so bare :( I was very sad. 

So hence why I need a new job working in the cd business!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh sarah what an inconsiderate fat cow that woman is!! You are welcome to join me in my CD campaign to save the landfills from pampers! lol 

All the mothers up the school were looking at Connie and diagnosing her.. saying oh no thats not hand foot and mouth.... I said well the dr said it is and he is a dr so Im going by what he says... what a bunch of annoying bum heads!! Gosh! It really angered me for some weird reason lol .


----------



## ReadytoMum

Candy: Hope Connie is feeling better soon and isn't too bothered by it till it settles down!! Good for you trying to organize a CD session/sale. I think too many people don't understand cloth diapers and so they're not willing to give it a go. If I could have attended something like that I might have been persuaded to try it out!

Sarah: Peter has blowout like that all the time!! I don't really understand how they manage it to be honest.. we have talented little babies! :haha: I'm really sorry to hear about the woman whose job you were covering, she seems pretty inconsiderate to take the job just for the sake of it. 

Steph: You should TOTALLY try the ice cream bread! It's like a small miracle and tastes SOOO good! lol I used Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice cream, and I'm excited to try it with another flavour too. It's a light flavour, but delicious!

liams-mom: That's really weird about your cousin. I hate when people suddenly pop back up all of a sudden, and I think FB makes it so much easier to do that than it ever was before. Whatever you decide to do about it, I'm sure it'll work out ok.

Afm, Peter had his shots today and he took them like a total champ! He only cried for a few seconds and then he was fine!! :thumbup: When the Dr. gave him the oral injection from the dropper Peter gobbled it down and actually whimpered when she took it away because he wanted more! lol Silly boy. She weighed him too while we were there. He'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and he weighs 11.4 lbs now. :cloud9:


----------



## doggylover

Sarah I'm so pleased that peters weight gain is going so well!! How are you getting on with combo feeding? Are you still managing to breastfeed him for some feeds?how were you during his shots? I was a mess!!

Does anyone else feel like by the time they get the baby to sleep the night is almost gone?! I guess we go to bed pretty early (10.30-11) and since she isn't usually down until 9 (and that's if she doesn't then do any silly bits!) I feel like I have no time! Plus I want/need to Hoover but don't want to wake her.... I can Hoover all round her during the day,but never have in the evening so don't want to try just in case....


----------



## liams_mom

Candy: I totally applaud you for keeping up with the CDing thing and hopefully making a great class out of it! You were born for that kind of thing because you pick it up so fast and learn so much so quickly, but you can still help us dummies out when we're stuck :) I'm mostly a SAHM as well, but I honestly don't think there's many CD'ers around here, maybe closer to the bigger towns and cities :shrug: I do hope your family gets sorted out, poor Lucas and his ear, poor Connie and her Hoof and Mouth :nope:

Sarah L: That's great about Peter getting back up that weight scale! Like Sarah J was asking, how is his schedule holding up? Are you still BF'ing when you can and supplementing when needed? He's such a cutie :kiss:

Sarah J: I'm so busy with the boys all day long I'm pretty sure there is NO time left in the day, so I have to stay up all night...Since that won't be happening, the answer to your question is yes. The day disappears and I just want to go to :sleep: No time for vacuuming or preparing for anything but the next day! :wacko:

And what is it with all of these wierd ladies keeping themselves on schedules for their babies. "Ooh, his next feeding is at 7:45 - 8:03 on the nose" Say WHAT?!? Jake is good at letting us know when he's finished and ready for bed. We've got his favorite games figured out already, he really seems to like peekaboo and imitating mommy's noises and then I imitate him so we end up having an interested conversation sometimes. Its great :cloud9: But when he's ready to be boobed again, he will definitely let me know :blush: 

AFM Jake wore his leg warmers again for you ladies that wanted pictures on FB. It is a good way for a baby who is in cloth to have "pants" but no pants :haha:
I should probably go because I'm tired an I need to drink 3 more bottles of water before bed. .explodes.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah/Liams_mom: I still try to BF feed Peter at every feeding, and then use formula as a top up every other feeding... or at least that's what we started out doing. But lately he's been fussing after the just BF feeds like he's still hungry and taking more formula on the formula feeds, so I'm a little worried that my supply is decreasing, or at least not increasing to meet his growing tummy. :nope: So I'm not sure how much longer we'll be able to keep up with the BF for anything more than a comfort suck really. My original goal was to make it to at least 3 months, so hopefully we last that long at least. (preferably longer!)

Re: Schedule...he still eats pretty much every 2 hours during the day, and at night he's been sleeping for good 6-7 hour stretches. Last night though he slept back to his 4-3-1 schedule after getting his shots and he was very cranky and fussy last night. So I'm hoping it was just the shots that messed him up and that he'll sleep well again tonight!

Re: Shots... I managed to hold up really well! But that's because Peter was such a champ! After the first one he cried for only a second and then went back to the boob. The second shot was definitely worse. He turned bright red and let out a scream and then cried for a few seconds after that one too. But that was it. He was very quickly consoled so it wasn't too bad.

Anyway, it's Canada Day here on Monday, so we've got a long weekend kicking off today! :thumbup: Although being on mat leave sort of takes the fun out of it because an extended weekend doesn't mean anything anymore. DH is working all of it anyway. It's also Toronto's PRIDE this weekend with the parade on Saturday. So if the weather isn't too terrible Peter and I might wander down to check it out.


----------



## doggylover

Sarah I think you'll make it to three months just fine! And then just keep going as long as possible I guess. You've given Peter such a wonderful start by bf him for so long, all that good stuff has made him grow so much! 

Afm: I went to the cloth nappy meeting today and really enjoyed it. It was the first one they have run in belfast but they are going to make it a monthly thing, which is great. Met lots of new mums and babies, and got Isabelle sorted to "star" in a cloth bum modelling pic (for the nappy library's brochure I believe, not Gucci or anything ;) ) it was so nice to chat about cloth with people and see other examples of things I don't have yet, and see what I may want to buy.

A dangerous venture though....so many nappies....bank balance will be down soon I think!!


----------



## ukgirl23

hey ladies, 

I get Ben into bed with me at 7pm and he's usually asleep at just gone 8pm so I sneak out of bed like a ninja and go get dinner sometimes he wakes up and cries so I have to go back, last night I managed 9pm. But yes I feel like I don't get enough time in the evening to myself too. I hoover during the day, we live in a tiny flat though so it inly takes me 5 minutes to do all the rooms. 

Do you remember on friday I took Ben to the drs because he still had an upset tummy? Well the dr looked at the poo sample and said it was ok, he didnt send it off for checking or listen when I said it was extremely watery either and sent us home well today Ben has more watery poo and it smells disgusting, really sour and wet, I'm so fucked off! Tomorrow I'm going to send off my own sample without seeing the dr, he didn't even examine Bens tummy or anything, and when that test comes ack saying he's lactose intollerant or needs antibiotics I'll be launching a complaint! Silly twat. 

I have hand foot and mouth now too thanks to Connie, mine isn't as bad as hers I just have pains and tingly sensations in my hands and feet and a bit of a sore throat. Lucas has a few spots too but nothing major.


----------



## doggylover

Oh candy sounds like you're all suffering at the minute :hugs: I wonder is Bens poo issue is maybe to do with you being sick?
You know what'll cheer you up? Buy a nappy in that £10 deal I sent you :haha: 

I wasn't best pleased this morning -Simon knows I'm feelin sick, and because of that I'm exhausted and just feeling a bit run down. We were both awake but in bed when Isabelle woke up...he just rolled over and went back to sleep, so I had to get up with her. I know is his only day off and lie in, but would it have killed him once?! 
My cold isn't even really that bad at all, if I could get a full nights sleep I think I'd be fine. Those two 10 minute feelings during the night just disrupt my sleep cycle I guess. Still very lucky compared to many though!!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow Sarah, Simon needs to step it up! That's really unfair, I think sometimes men see us as the main careers of the babies since we birthed them ect, but it should be a joint effort. Aaron's off this week I told him one day he has to just sit and watch what I do on a daily basis and see how tough it is to be alone with 3 kids under 8!


----------



## doggylover

He just doesn't THINK. I know he wouldn't ever do stuff like that on purpose, but it irritates me just as much that he puts no thought into things! He definitely sees me as Isabelle's main career, which I guess I am during the day, but feel like things should be pretty evenly split when he's at home.

Plus, I just don't understand how he doesn't want to spend every waking moment with her! If I had to go to work all day like he does, I'd be fighting for time with her when I got home.

Do men just not have the same in built "thing" that we have that makes us crazy for hogging our babies?!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: I know I have a similar issues with my DH too... He loves Peter to pieces, and he gets super excited to show him off to people etc. But when he comes home from work after a quick hello he's off to the computer to do whatever the hell it is he does on there. It's not that he doesn't want to spend time with Peter, it's more like he doesn't think to ask because he thinks we're busy playing or something so he doesn't want to interrupt (even though we've been together ALL DAY). So I've taken on the plan of giving him a few minutes to check e-mail etc. and then asking him if he wants to come hang out with Peter--his answer is always yes and then they have a great time with daddy singing to him etc. Hopefully after enough times I won't have to ask anymore and he'll just come steal him for some daddy time.

Candy: Oh no! That's terrible that you got sick too. Hand, Foot and Mouth isn't too common over here, but the one little boy I know who did get it was in so much pain he couldn't walk. :nope: I hope you guys all get rid of it quickly and that you don't have to worry about anything that serious!!

Afm, I'd really like to try and get Peter to bed earlier in the night. At the moment he goes to bed around 10:30pm when we go, which means that we have NO baby free time in the evening. Going to bed at the same time means I get to maximize my sleeping time, but I think it would be nice to try and have some quiet time in the evening too. Maybe we'll try it Tuesday night since Adam is home from work on Wednesday.... that way if it goes terrible, he'll be here to give me a break for a nap!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah j, I am ALWAYS getting up with Grayson too, even when I have to get up for work in the morning and Rob doesn't. I don't think there has been one morning, where he took him and I kept sleeping. In all fairness, I've never asked. I don't think I would be able to sleep anyway lol. But I think Sarah L is right... Men just don't have that parent instinct... And since we just do it anyway, why bother? 

I hope Sarah J and Candy feel better real soon! Candy, it will be nice to "train" Aaron on your day to day... Maybe then, he will be more apt to help you without asking! You mentioned in FB that he had a spot on his hand too... Did he end up catching it as well? I've never heard of it here, so I couldn't even imagine wht a pain it must be. 

Sarah L, isn't it just annoying how men go on with their activities and need to be prompted?! I work all day too, while Rob watches Grayson 2 or 3 days a week. As soon as I get home, he does not get to have the baby back :haha:... Though I am sure, he doesn't care lol. It's a man thing.
I have been telling Rob about the ice cream bread and I think we will make some today! He is not sold but I'm super excited :happydance:

I get Grayson to bed between 8.30 and 9.30. I feed him and put him in his crib. He will sometimes move around for a little while, and then fall asleep. Usually at that point I just go to bed with him, since I have to get up for work at 5.30am. On weekends, I'll sneak back out and watch TV with Rob. It's a perfect time for us, since I get enough sleep for work but also get some alone time with Rob when I want to. Grayson actually slept for 7.5 hours on Friday night :shock:. So I am well rested for the upcoming work week lol.

AFM, I had ordered 1 AI2 Rumparooz and 1 Rumparooz cover. It looks like they made a mistake, and sent me 2 AI2 :shrug:. Since the cover is much cheaper, I guess I lucked out :haha:. Sarah, I think you had suggested them and I really like them!!! The double gusset has held in two poops now and Rob is actually impressed with them.. His words: see that technology makes sense, makes me actually consider liking cloth! :thumbup: 
Ahahaha... I keep trying to tell him, that the previous leaks were 100%?user error, and the others work just as well... No luck convincing him there.

Sam, for our bigger babies and CL. The Rumparooz fit amazing but I feel like they will outgrow them sooner (they seem to be cut on the small side). I really prefer them over the Omnis now (less bulky). I also like the RockaBums... As long as you use a sepperate insert (the ones they send with it suck), they are super trim and havnt leaked (aside from my first day, where I just as well could have put the diaper on his head :dohh:... No diaper would have been able to withstand my technique ahaha :rofl:)


----------



## doggylover

Steph I didn't know rumparooz made ai2, i need to look into this, I am a big fan of an ai2! And yay for getting a little something extra from them! Great news about Grayson sleeping for so long! He's now a better sleeper than Isabelle, so all the worrying you did before about him only sleeping 4 hours first stretch was for nothing!! 

Sarah: getting some baby free time in the evening is great, I definitely recommend trying it! Good thinking to do it the night before Adam is off, but I'm sure it will go fine. Does Peter sleep downstairs until 10.30? If so, it won't be much different for him I guess?

Like steph, I try to get Isabelle down between 8.30 and 9.30pm. The last few nights haven't been too great though - tonight it took 25mins to soothe her to sleep. Last night she was asleep when I put her into her crib, but woke an hour later for 15 minutes of whining. The rest of the week was similar. 
I don't get it because she self settles in her crib for her nap :shrug: I try not to wait until she's too tired to feed her so she isn't over tired by the time she goes in. I've put her in asleep, awake, drowsy... Very rarely does she go straight to sleep and stay asleep. 

Damn babies and all their crazy ways :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

well Connie isnt in pain I dont think but she has big sots I have tiny spots but I also have pains in my hands feet and legs.. like stabby tingly pains. Lucas has tiny spots too and I never found any more spots on Aaron lol.. I have them coming on my face now :/ 

Im so jealous of you ladies whoa re free to shop for cloth. Aaron would have a fit if I brought anymore nappies¡! :( 

I forgot to mention I tried to spread word of my cd class on the fb group for attatchment parenting mummies and the page owner got really shitty with me and now shes advertising her own nappy class


----------



## ukgirl23

ypu ladies and your cloth obsessions!!! Ive just bid on a nice floaties swim nappy and a new tots bots nappy with cuuuuuute gingerbread man print! I hope you are all satisfied. Youve waved cloth at me like waving vodka at an alcoholic... Aarons going to kick my ass haha... well atleast I get gingerbread men nappies and cute fishies print swim nappies first :p xxx I cant wait for fluffy post but I feel there should be a nappy rehab center.. we're sick sick people! xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: Just make sure you use self-rising flour! I don't know what could be stopping Rob from wanting to try it out... it's ICE CREAM! Duh! :haha:

Sarah: Peter tends to have two or three naps a day (but they're a couple of hours long). One of them is usually in the stroller while we're out and about, one in his swing or playard, and the other one snuggled up with me in the recliner in the morning. We're actually all on one floor, so it would be just as easy to put him in his crib I suppose, but he tends to nap only when he's in motion or when he's snuggled up on someone's chest. But, he falls asleep in his crib just fine at night and self soothes himself to sleep. :shrug: Crazy babies.

Afm, HAPPY CANADA DAY! We're in the process right now of trying to re-arrange our living room to create a play area for Peter and what a headache that is! We have too much furniture, and because we had to combine our office and living room into one room in order to make the nursery, we REALLY have too much furniture in that room. So we sold our pull-out loveseat and moved the filing cabinet into the dining room and I think we might have a workable arrangement now. :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi girls. 

Candy I am so sorry you and the kids are sick. My friend Kammie's kids have Hand Foot and Mouth disease too and she is 6 months pregnant. It seems to be going around bad here. I hope you all get to feeling better really soon.

Emme usually goes down between 8:30 and 9:00 but we just got her back to sleeping normal and not being up every hour eating on Saturday night. 

Sarah Allen does the same thing then bitches about how Emmaleigh only wants me when he has her. What she is doing is watching me and he assumes she wants me. Then if she cries he hands her back. I told him if it was left up to men to populate the world and raise children we would be a dying breed! Lmao

Steph glad you got the CD! Grayson looks so adorable in his jumperroo! 

Afm, not much on the front side new with Emme other than she is back to sleeping a bit more normal. I am preparing for court which is in 2weeks and dealing with my mom who is really sick. So I have been really bitchy and arguing with Allen quite a bit.


----------



## Steph82

Candy, yay for gingerbread swim nappies :happydance:. Can you get away with not telling Aaron lol?!? He likes clean new undies as well, doesn't he?? Lol so he should not deny his son the same :haha:
I went out this weekend, trying to find tshirt s to match all these CD. Amazing how difficult it is to find tshirts for 3-6. :shrug:. Everything they have are onesies and they defeat the purpose of showing off our cute prints :haha:. I'm trying to use this heat to my benefit (ie dressing in just cute diaper and shirt) lol. 

Sarah L, happy Canada day! Peter looked adorable in his little parade outfit btw!! Super cute!

Shell, I hope these two weeks go by super fast and you get these kids back where they belong... With you :hugs:. Is Allen doing any better?? From the pictures, Emme seems to be doing fabulous :cloud9:. Such a little doll!!! 
I'm prepping the pre folds right now, so I can try the covers :happydance:

AFM: my mom got upset with me for using the jumperoo... Because its a crotch dangler (as they all are) :dohh:. I had to explain to her, that he only gets in it for about 5 min and that the base of the seat is actually not all that narrow. Our pediatrician feel comfortable with it, as long as Grayson has good head control (which he does). 
Also, Grayson has some green poo the last few days. Nothing crazy but it made me wonder if he was fighting something... Well this morning, AF showed :growlmad:. Go figure this would happen 4 days before my Seattle trip, where I will be on a 5 hour plane ride with LO b myself! Awesome :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Candy I wouldn't bank on winning the gingerbread man tots bots - people properly collect the tots bots prints, and I saw one selling for £35 last week, which is double what they are new!!! And a gingerbread man print and a robin print were going for over £80 on eBay two weeks ago :shock: for two nappies!!! How are you all feeling now?

Nothing new with me at all today. Well got Izzy weighed and she is now 12lb 12oz so still totally average in the 50th centile!


----------



## Mommabrown

He is doing better and better each and everyday Steph! It is just hard to keep my opinion to myself and I can frustrate him sometimes. 
That sucks about AF! Hopefully it will be gone before you leave. They have soft cups which are intended for your period but women use them to get pregnant too. They hold everything in with no leaking that might be something to look into for your flight.


----------



## ukgirl23

wow Sarah I had no idea they went for so much!! I have my eye on some new bambootys, I've managed to get Aaron to agree to them because we are thinking of CDing Benson over night now he's at 3 months. 

Steph AF is such a pain in the ass!! Always showing up when it's not wanted! I hope it settles down before your flight so it's not heavy on the plane. I'm so jealous by the way, I'm a huge Grey's Anatomy fan and going to Seattle is one of my dreams! xx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I am also a HUGE GA lover!!! My sister moved to Seattle almost 2 years ago, so I love going to visit. Unfortunately, it's as far away from Florida, while still staying in the US :cry:. I don't get to see her much, but very much enjoy when I get to go.
The funny thing is, her ex-boyfriend looks just like McSteamy :rofl:. I have attached a picture. Unfortunately they broke up and then he moved to Seattle (I think the breakup may have been partially at fault for her decision to get far away)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

Oh I love mc steamy!!! I also love greys, but feel like the last season wasnt as great as the others.

Candy, I have mentioned before, I bought two bambooty night nappies and am very unimpressed. One leaked after three hours, and the other leaked as well after a full night. If that's happening at 11 weeks how will they do her much longer?! I might use them for day nappies instead, for longer car journeys etc. And yeah, I didn't realise that the tots bots were so in demand until I saw it on fb recently! Oh oh, I saw some tiny nippers leg warmers in bumble bee print! You need to get those for Ben to complete his outfit!!! 

Steph, ahh I missed the bit about your af. Sorry to hear that, especially at such an inconvenient time!! I'm happy your moms all about not using crotch danglers (as am I) but I think a jumparoo is a bit different as they are only in it for a short while, and their feet should be taking some of their weight(right?) 

You probably read what I put on fb about Isabelle's nights. Things are getting worse every night. I don't get it at all. She self settles for her morning nap, sleeps well all night...but when I put her down for her night time sleep she just goes BANANAS. Sometimes it's not so bad and she'll just cry for a few minutes, but tonight she was unbelievable :shock: I'm trying to not just use the boob to soothe her as i don't want it to become a habit at night (too late??).

Oh, also, last night when she woke at 5am I woke as she was sucking her hand. I guess I fell asleep again......and so did she! We both woke up at 6.30pm. So...maybe she isn't waking up at 5am for a feed? I don't know whether to try and leave her again tonight and see what happens? I guess so...


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Steph McSteamy was one of the best. I cried and shouted noooooo at my tv when he died :( Poor Mark and poor Lexi. Oh I could cry just thinking about it! Wow to your sisters ex bf. haha he does look like him! xx

Sarah I will pretend I didnt just read what you said about the last season! I love the whole April and Jackson thing. I loved when he saved the little girl jn the bus but Micheals proposal to April was mega cheese and uncomfortable to watch haha. 

I thought it was a different nappy brand you had leaks with at night. I was reading on FB what Sophia said about the bambooties and thought they were a safe bet but I guess not.. Which ones do you recommend for night time? Im thing of using a flat and a booster or a bumgenius with 2 soaker pads. 


Im so sorry Isabelle is being a monster at the moment. Benson has been too and he has been going to bed late and lost his 5 hour block of sleep. Ive seen a small white dot on his gum. I think his first tooth is coming but I cant feel it yet. He has me in tears at times the way he screams at me. He sounds so angry and it makes me angry but the anger turns to frustration and I end up crying with him only for him to settle down and fall asleep on me looking peaceful and wondering why I got so worked up in the first place :/ 

Have you given any thought to a dummy? I am considering it because Ben will comfort suck at bedtime for upto an hour and I become a human dummy. I think it will be good for me and him. 

Today is the day we find out if Benson has a bug causing his upset tummy I half hooe he does so I can sort out his poo and tell the drs off with a huge case of i told yoh so's thrown in but I have a feeling that its not a bug and his lactose intollerant. 

My kids are back to school today hooray!


----------



## lily28

Dennis had his first vaccination yesterday and it went pretty well. He was fussy before he got it and he actually stopped fussing when the doctor injected him, he just stopped and looked at her :O weird kid.
However, instead of getting a sleepy baby as a side effect, we have a super fussy baby who hates everything, diaper changes, hugs, laying down...

I was so happy to receive his new activity mat today but he only played for a little while, then he started crying again.

I just want this day to go by quickly because I feel so tired of the crying...

Candy, Dennis will not take the dummy unless he is VERY hungry. All the other times he just spits it out with a face full of disgust. He sometimes even gags to it.

I hope Benny feels better soon, and i really hope it is just a bug and not lactose intolerance.


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily: we had the same reaction to the shots. Peter did NOT get sleepy, and was instead a crabby pants! He even reverted back to his 4-3-1 sleeping pattern that night! Thankfully the next day he was back to normal and so were his sleeping habits!

Re dummies: We've tried several times with Peter because he's always sucking on his fist, but he hates them! He just spits them out all the time and then shoves his fist back in. :shrug: We'll keep trying because I'd rather he use a dummy than his thumb... you can take a dummy away when they hit a certain age but his fist/thumb is always attached to him! :nope:

Candy: I hope Benson is feeling better and that it's not your milk causing his tummy to be upset! Poor mite, it's so sad when babies are sick and there's nothing you can really do about it. How are Lucas and Connie making out with the Hand Foot and Mouth?

Sarah: I hope Izzy settles down for you and gives you a rest! Just remember, no phase lasts for ever, so she'll change her habits again sooner or later!! In the meantime, tell Simon to buck up and take charge of dealing with her more often to give you a bit of a break. If doesn't offer (same as my DH) then tell him you need some time to yourself and pass her over!! It will make you a better mum by giving yourself some time to recoup a bit, so don't think of it a guilty thing!!

Afm, nothing much new. I signed Peter up for some free summer programs this morning. There's a group called Mothercraft that's run in co-operation with the government here and they provide free baby/toddler/children activities in various centers around the city. So we signed up for a Baby Music activity, and a Baby Circle Time one where they sing, read, and do rhymes. They're both once a week for about an hour, so it will give us a little bit of built in structure, which I know I certainly miss now that I'm not at school or working. :nope: Half the time I have no idea what day of the week it is even since one day just seems to flow into the next one!


----------



## ukgirl23

well I took Connie to dr again today because the blisters were getting huge. The dr said its nit hand foot and mouth afterall it's an allergic reaction to something so she is now on bendryll and steriod cream. Lucas just had a few spots and me too so I thought we had it but our spots are just sppts that we never noticed before I guess lol. Look hard enough and you can find all sorts. 

Benson is three months old today. My mum tried to get me to feed him baby rice I keep telling her not for another month. She is so funny she was getting Benson and they were both giving me sad eyes and saying horrible mummy wont feed you will she Ben haha! She respects my choices though which I love most about her. 

Me and Ben just had a bath together! I filled it quite deep to 37c.. it was looooovely. He kept laying back and floating his legs up he loved it. Too bad he pooed in it so I had to shower after too haha. 

Aaron is super fantastic amazing dad today!! Connie lost her tooth which had come out last week. She was trying to find ot to put under her pillow but she had lost it and she started to cry. I keep all her teeth in a jar.. I know its weird... anyway... Aaron went and got one and pretended he had found her tooth. He is so clever!! I have a happy girl again now :)


----------



## doggylover

Candy: I did love the April/Jackson story last season I have to admit!! 
You could get a Bambooty night and see how you get on with it, just because I didn't like it doesn't mean it won't work for you! I'm hoping that as Isabelle changes shape slightly it may fit better and work for us later on. I use a fitted Bamboozle (made of bamboo) with a large bamboo booster and a wrap. It's totally soaked in the morning, but no leaks yet! I say give what you mentioned a go. Worst case - it doesn't work, but you've only lost one night (and one change of clothes!!) If you have proper jammies for Ben maybe put him in those while you try, then if it leaks you only need to change the bottoms rather than take a whole sleepsuit off and replace it?

Lily: so sorry to hear Dennis hasn't been in a good mood since his vax. I hope he sleeps it off tonight. Remember we talked about the LL pockets? At the cloth nappy meet i was at, a woman whose son is 16lbs said they still don't fit him well and are too big!! When do these supposed OSFA start to really fit?!

Sarah: those classes you signed up for sound great! I really love going to our different groups and, like you said, it gives you structure. I am constantly confused as to which day of the week it is as well! Not having school really throws me too!

Afm: thanks again so much for all your help and advice re Izzy and her fussiness. She settled really well tonight (fingers crossed!) and I feel a lot more relaxed and rested.

teeth: so glad you mentioned them Candy. Has anyone else got any toothy action going on? I don't even know if we do as little miss won't let me look in her mouth! But I have mass amounts of drooling, and constant chomping on the fist. Does that sound like it may be something?


----------



## ukgirl23

we have mass amounts of drool too that is normal for their age and will calm down once they learn to swallow it. Hand sucking is also normal its a form of comfort and self soothing and they donit a lot when they are hungryor tired too. 
When she is crying next take a look at her gum usually on the left side will come in first. If you see a white dot rub it gently but firmly with a clean pinky finger you might feel a tooth or might not. 

I think Bens is just a toothy peg. 

Also an update on the runny bum issue with Ben. I called his health visitor and spoke to her about things yesterday morning and this afternoon she called me back. She asked me if I was coping. I dont understand why people keep asking me if Im exhausted or if I am coping. All my kids are fed well dressed well bathed every other night and well cared for I am just trying to find out why Benson has the shits! His poo is watery and stinks of sewage.. that is not normal! Now I feel scared that they think I cant cope because I took him back to the drs after the dr said he was fine. The dr didnt even look at him or check his poo! Im so angry aboit how the whole thing has been dealt with.


----------



## Steph82

Candy, what a great idea of Aaron!!! I would have never thought of it :thumbup:. And poor sweet little Connie, I can imagine how upset she was :hugs:, so glad she has Aaron around (and you of course) to save the day! 
Does Benny still have watery poo?? Maybe you just looked exhausted that day, and that's why they called to ask?? Don't worry yourself, your are doing an amazing job!! Taking care of 4 children (to me, any man gets included in the group :haha:) is exhausting, no matter what you do!!!!
Def good news about hand mouth and foot though. Treating just one thing for one child is easier then an infectious skin irritation. Hopefully the Benadryl cleared everything up. 

Sarah, like Candy said, the drooling and fist eating seen to be age related! Grayson usually aims for two fists :shock: and drool just pours out of his little mouth... Especially when he is concentrating lmao. We call him Drooly-Julie :haha:

After our great sleeping weekend, we are back to 4,3,2 ahaha. But it was nice to get a weekend off :rofl:

Lily, I hope Dennis is feeling better and enjoying his gym! 

Sarah L, Peter looked adorable in all his little Canada day shots 

Shell, two weeks to go!! Keeping my fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> Remember we talked about the LL pockets? At the cloth nappy meet i was at, a woman whose son is 16lbs said they still don't fit him well and are too big!! When do these supposed OSFA start to really fit?!
> 
> teeth: so glad you mentioned them Candy. Has anyone else got any toothy action going on? I don't even know if we do as little miss won't let me look in her mouth! But I have mass amounts of drooling, and constant chomping on the fist. Does that sound like it may be something?

Having a tall and skinny baby I might never actually use those pesky LLs :growlmad:
I will try again next week.

Actually I'm using disposables these days because I have my left hand in a splint and can't do much with it. 

Teeth: I think he will start teething soon, lots of drool and lots of fist chomping. :wacko:
I hope teething will be smooth (yeah right) without fevers at least.:nope:

Dennis is a liitle happier today, we slept together in the same bed last night and he didn't wake up at all. It wasn't my intention to sleep together I just fell asleep while nursing lol but we had a good rest.

Weight and height: Dennis is 5250 grams and 59 cm at 10 weeks!


----------



## ReadytoMum

lily28 said:


> Weight and height: Dennis is 5250 grams and 59 cm at 10 weeks!

Peter and Dennis are almost the exact same size! Peter at his last measurement was 11.4 lbs (converting Dennis' weight he was 11.5) and Peter was 58cm long! I know what you mean about having a long baby!! Peter is growing out of his 0-3 month stuff because he's too long for it, but he still has lots of room in them width wise!


----------



## lily28

Yes! His clothes are ok in length almost ready to wear the next size but too wide haha! I'm sad looking all the tiny newborn outfits he didn't get to wear! Looking back I shouldn't have bought so many cardis and long sleeved onesies because the weather was so hot!
I'm glad they are gender neutral, I will keep everything for baby no2 or for when my sis has a baby!


----------



## kirstabelle

Candy same thing is always happening to me when I am trying to figure out Annelise's terrible eating problems. Everyone is always trying to "diagnose" me with PPD! I do not have PPD!! I have a baby who has some sort of issue that nobody can seem to sort out and yes that makes me angry and frustrated but not at HER at you people (Ie LC, Drs, MW etc etc) Bah!

We are now doing cow's milk elimination (me and her) as the next "thing" to try. So she is on wretched nutramigen which smells like kibbles and bits and is giving her diarrhea... no more STTN, just tummy aches and diarrhea! She still has her crying jags through some feeds but she seems to be eating more and more willing to nurse so *maybe* this is it?! If not this then I am pretty convinced she has silent reflux, but ped says she won't prescribe reflux meds until we have done 2 whole weeks of cow's milk elimination. Really hoping the diarrhea stops ASAP as that is making everything worse. Along with not being allowed chocolate and cheese. Bah again!

Today we are taking her to the tongue tie specialist as couldn't get in last week. So another "thing" to check off the list. 

Mummy WILL sort this out!!

Sorry for all about me post just in the middle of trying to get ready for our appt! Sorry about HF&M candy and sorry Izzy is being a nighttime terror. It could always be worse, you could be cleaning up dog food scented diarrhea at 4am also! Hope she improves though! Just wait, you will figure it out and then she will change! x


----------



## kirstabelle

And we are in the same boat with clothes, things too short but next things too wide. And her head doesn't fit through the hole of things that do fit her body, my poor little lamb!


----------



## doggylover

Kirsty, you are seriously one amazing lady. Here's me moaning because my brat has a few bad nights, and you deal with so much and work so hard to sort it out for Annelise. I bet y sit at home reading some of my moans thinking "stop your whining you lucky sod!" :hugs:
Sounds like a particularly unpleasant time for you atm with the new formula being so horrible for her. Hope the tongue tie appt goes well. I'll be counting down the days until you can get her reflux meds!

Last night was better in some ways, miss Isabelle went straight to sleep, not a moan! But then she had a very disturbed nights sleep (so I did too lol!) she's in a good enough mood today though which is nice. That said its now 6pm and she's been awake since 2pm with just 15mins for a nap :shock: she is so tired, and I fed her to sleep but her eyes popped back open when I set her down. She is all whiny one second, and then grinning at me the next. She's a bad egg sometimes :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Kristabelle its good to know Im not alone I was beginning to feel like I was going insane. Ben has all these smelly wet nappies but everyone keeps saying hes fine. We get his test results tomorrow from a culture if thats clear they will test lactose intolerance. I hope Annelise gets better soon its not nice having a baby with a poorly tummy. How did the tongue tie clinic go? Hope it was jist as simple as Bens. I cried more than he did lol xx

Cant wait for Bens results tomorrow. Tonight we are CDing through the niht with a tots bots bamboo aio and an extra bamboo soaker pad.. fingers crossed it holds up :)


----------



## kirstabelle

Ah Sarah j if there is one thing I've learned it's that you can't compare other people situations to your own. If I had a very calm baby that didn't fuss much then when she did it would seem worse whereas I'm used to my little volatile minx because she's like that a lot. Like the first time she was totally calm in her car seat I thought she was suffocating somehow as she wasn't screeching lol! Although having said that the dog poop diarrhea seemed pretty bad until candy said poor bens are like sewage, which sounds worse!! Our poor babies! Annelise makes these extremely concerned faces when it all comes squirting out. I feel so bad for her! I sort of want her to be allergic so that this is worth it!

Annelise had her tongue tie released today. The ped, the nurse and the LC all said it was too minor to be affecting anything. The tongue tie clinic dr said the movement of the tip of her tongue is impaired by the tie and could well be the reason she can't empty the breast effectively. But they also said because she is so old there may be learning curve before she becomes efficient even after the procedure. I watched it and it was upsetting but honestly her shots were worse. She recovered quicker from this than the shots. They did it with the hot wire rather than scissors. She did nurse after the procedure but I didn't notice much of a difference. I pumped after and got more than usual so I think she is still getting used to it. She did wolf down a 4oz bottle though so she is eating okay. 

Candy I hope Ben has an easily treatable infection and you don't have to do dairy elimination. It is such a pain. And I am dying for a yogurt! Hope your night dipe holds up too!


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning... WE DID IT! Our first night in cloth! It held up remarkably well! We had a minor leak at 5am but by then he had been wearing it for 10 hours!! x

Kristabelle yay for getting Annelise's tt snipped. It does make a huge difference. It will take her a few days to get used to it she'll poke her tongue out and wag it around lol. Its fun to watch. If you rub the wound a few days after just gently with your finger tip it helps healing. I cried like a twat when Ben had his done. As soon as he got boob he was fine. I agree with you. The jabs were worse xx

Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## lily28

*Doggy*


> She is all whiny one second, and then grinning at me the next

lol :haha: Sounds like Dennis!
He is fussy since Monday, but getting better today. We danced to Daft Punk this morning and now he is asleep for the noon nap!!! Chance to get a shower and a cup of coffee!!!:happydance:

*kirstabelle*, I wish Annelise a quick recovery! Sounds scary the thing with the hotwire, brrr!!! She is tough cookie isn't she?



ukgirl23 said:


> good morning... WE DID IT! Our first night in cloth! It held up remarkably well! We had a minor leak at 5am but by then he had been wearing it for 10 hours!! x

Yay! :thumbup: Great job!


----------



## doggylover

Lily- must give the daft punk a go :haha:

Kirsty so glad that annelises tt release went well! Fingers crossed she learns to become a more efficient nurser soon. And lol at thinking she was suffocating in her carseat when she was quiet!!!

Candy :thumbup: yay for cloth overnight!! Try adding another small booster tonight I guess and see how you get in? Tbh the last few nights I've been changing izzy around 5am as I've been able to smell how wet she was so didn't want to risk a leak. 

Happy 4th July to all our American ladies! 

I had a nice birthday today- went out with my sil an nephew, and Simon and izzy, which was just lovely. Had dinner with our family and got home later than usual with an over tired baby :( she woke and had a quick bath before bed. I'm hoping she is ok overnight. She's been waking so much more lately - at 11.30pm last night. She hasn't woken before midnight since she was about 3 weeks!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

kirstabelle: I hope the TT release helps out your little miss with nursing better!! I imagine it will take her a while to get used to it though, so don't give up hope if she doesn't get better right away! Peter has a small tongue tie as well, but we never ended up getting it clipped in the end--he nurses fairly well now so I'm glad we didn't bother. He's just a lazy bum when he eats and it's got nothing to do with the TT! :haha:

Candy: Hurray on a successful overnight with cloth! I know nothing about them though... so I can't offer any insights/suggestions! So I'll just cheer you on from afar!

Sarah: Happy Birthday!! It sounds like you had a great day out which is excellent. Hopefully Izzy gives you a break tonight and sleeps well even though she was kept up past her usual bedtime.

Afm, today Peter and I went into work with DH was a little bit so he could show Peter off to some of his colleagues. We've been in with him once before, but he was only 3 weeks old then, so he looks quite different now! It was fun to watch them all "ooh" and "ahh" over Peter. Plus, the Science Center is air conditioned, so it was nice for mama too!! :haha: 

So... I have a TMI question about poop. lol How often do your LO's go? Peter is combo fed and will go every couple of days... but the last week or so it's been a greenish colour (previously it was yellow-ish) and it SMELLS bad. I don't think he had a bug or anything because he is fine otherwise. I've been gassier than normal the last few days, could that affect Peter too? :blush: AF hasn't started yet, but I was getting really paranoid it was going to when I started feeling gassier.


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum that's cute about Peter being shown off to DH's co workers! Benson poos about 3 times a day, mostly in the morning, he's starting to settle down now with 1 mega poo in the morning and little skiddies through the day haha! 
When Ben got too much foremilk his poo went frothy and green and smelt bad, make sure Peter is getting the hind milk, you could feed him twice on the same boob before switching, block feeding worked for me, also when he's latched on and been feeding for about 5 minutes, squeeze the back of the boob to push all the fatty hind milk out. That should fix the poop problem xx 

Sarah we had to use a disposable last night as we only have 1 nappy which is fit for over night at the moment, it is bamboo with a bamboo soaker, we need more of those. I have bum genius I might try those too. Ben slept so much better in his cloth nappy, last night in the sposy he was a monster baby!! His night nappy is line drying as we speak! 

Afm: Ben's test results come back negative for infection but the DR refused to test for lactose intolerance, she said that before 6 months it doesn't matter but I disagree, that's a further 3 months of pain and runny smelly shit for Benson if he is lactose intolerant. I gave her what for, I said to her, I've got 2 other children, I know what is not normal for a baby and what is normal and smelly sewage shit is not normal for my child, that other dr might have 2 newborns who are breast fed but his babies are not my baby and what is normal for his babies is not what is normal for mine... on that note she referred us to a peadiatrition saying how it was more for my benefit than Benson's. In the mean time I am going to start an elimination diet firstly cutting out dairy. 

Today is Luke's first sports day at proper school I'm so excited to see him later :D


----------



## doggylover

How did sports day go candy? At least your dr did refer you to a pedi, even if it wasnt really for the right reason. You'll get there, and you'll get benson sorted, just keep fighting for him!

Sarah, on the poo front I was panicking majorly today as Isabelle hasn't pooped since Wednesday night. Very unlike her! Like Benson, she usually goes for a big poo in the morning, then some smaller ones during the day, maybe a second big one at some point. So her not going for 48 hours was not normal! 
Izzy had the green poo too. It wasnt a fore/hind milk issue as block feeding didnt sort it, but it did go away on its own (after two weeks). I've read a few things that surprisingly said even green poo is ok. But I guess the smell issue with peters means something is definitely not right.

Afm: monster baby today (you must all think I say that every day! She is great sometimes!) no idea why, maybe to do with not pooping (and boy it wasnt nice when she did!) but she cried all day unless she was allowed to suck. A real "leapy" kinda day!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah, I took him to the breastfeeding group here at the library and she said to cut out all dairy and soy from my diet and see how it effects him, it'll take 2 weeks to see any difference if that's the issue he has. I have to say Almond milk is actually quite nice and the other lactose/soy free foods taste pretty much the same, Aaron brought me some lactose free chocolate spread! Yay!! I have to have soy free bread too. I have to say that it's a good way to eat healthy lol! 

Lucas's sports day was fun! He got his bean bag in the hoop when half didn't manage it but the egg and spoon race was a huge fail! He was so intent on not dropping the egg that he finished completely last, everyone had sat down and waited 30 seconds for him to finish haha! I need t teach him how to ''RACE'' haha.

Benson has been grumpy the past day or so too. He's in the 3rd leap I think, has Isabelle finished that one yet? xx


----------



## doggylover

She's supposed o have finished the leap, but I was wondering the other day if the confusion with my due dates means I haven't got the "right" date in the app. Because she is exhibiting all the signs of the third leap still. I might try changing the due date and see if t matches better.

Poor Lucas! Reminds me of sports day when I was 4- there was an obstacle race and one of the obstacles was a plastic tunnel...I was at the front of the race but stood back and let all the other kids through the tunnel before me :rofl: at least I had good manners!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: That was very considerate of 4-year old you! :haha:

Candy: Glad Lucas has a good time and that you were able to go and watch!! I hope giving up the dairy fixes Ben's tummy...it would be a shame to give up chocolate for that long for nothing! 

Good news on the poop front... Peter's was back to a more normal colour today, so maybe it was just something I ate that made it change. When Peter was EBF he pooed multiple times a day too, but now that he's combo fed it's usually once every other day or so and they are BIG. lol

We've finally got our living room sorted out now to give Peter a play space. We sold our loveseat and moved a filing cabinet out to our dining room so he has a nice sized little space now. We've ordered some of those spongy alphabet mats to put down there so he has his own little play space where we can pile up his toys etc. He won't get much use out of it for a little while yet, but once we can sit him down either in a bumbo or propped up with pillow etc. it will be a nice area for him to hang out.


----------



## lily28

My poor baby is feverish since yesterday evening :(
I called the pediatrician who said it is unlikely that is from the vaccination, but I think differently. He was super fussy since the jab, and it really escalated last night. It makes my heart break seeing him like this, he seems to be in pain...


----------



## Mommabrown

Lily how long ago did he get his jabs??? They can get a fever up to a week after that...so I agree if it hasn't been much longer then it could very well be. Sorry he is being super fussy. Hugs.

I don't remember who was talking about their LO smiling one minute then crying the next but what I don't get is when they are doing it at the SAME TIME!!!! I don't know how to her serious when she does it.

I am sorry i haven't been on her much...this is my last week before court and I am super busy prepping. I have this weekend and next with the kids and then MONDAY morning is court....I can't wait I am so anxious.
I also wanted to tell you about our 4th of July Emmaleigh loved the fireworks and didn't fuss or cry except when they weren't being shot off! Silly girl! She even let out little screams during the pauses!


----------



## doggylover

Shell that was me saying izzy smiles one second and scream the next, and yes, she has done both at once as well! What's with these babies?!

Can't believe court is so soon. Will be thinking of you and praying for the best possible outcome


----------



## lily28

Momma brown, he got his jab on Monday night at 8, next 2 days he was just fussy and Thursday night he started having little fever, it peaked on Friday started dropping Saturday. This morning he seems fine..
I'm like a zombie as I didn't get much sleep, or me time the last 3 days. Dennis was in my arms almost all the time.
My poor little baby is so much better this morning :)


----------



## doggylover

Lily glad to hear he's feeling better, I hope you can get some rest now and feel a bit more human!

Oh man, Isabelle is not sleeping so great. She's up every 2-3 hours at the minute. Last two nights she's gone to bed earlier, and it seems to suit her as she goes straight to sleep by 8, but then last night she was up at 11, 1, 3.30 and 6am. Seriously, what is that about kid?! What happened to my baby who slept 8.30-4?! This has been going on for 3 weeks now, so my body has adjusted, but I wanna know when she's going to get better again!


----------



## Mommabrown

Lily that is good to hear he is feeling better. I would almost be certain it was his shots.

Sarah Emme has been like that too until her first fed last night. She would be a sleep before by 8:30 ish and then up by 10, 3, 5, then 8. Last night she went down at 9 then up at 2:30 then 6:30. Emmaleigh has also learnt that she can lay there and scream....no crying or anything just screetching at me and I will get up and hold her. Does she take long naps during the day? Maybe forcing her to stay awake longer instead of getting an extra nap in will give you a few extra hours at night.


----------



## doggylover

Glad I'm not the only one whose LO is enjoying the night feeds!! She doesn't sleep a huge amount during the day, half an hour here and there, an hour at most (and that would be in the morning). She sleeps a lot less now than she was when she was sleeping more during the night (if that makes sense?!)

She was awake for three hours today and refused to have a nap, and screamed and screamed until she eventually dropped off for 20mins in the car on the way home from my parents, so we'll see how we get on tonight!


----------



## ukgirl23

Ben sleeps at 8pm til 1am then awake again at 3,5 and 7 for food. 

lily Ben got a fever three days after his jabs and an upset tummy too. Im glad little man is feeling better now. 

Benson has started to grab things!! Today he laughed for the first time. It was magical. Loving the third leap! :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Emme has been laughing since Fathers Day weekend and I can be raging pissed and she will laugh at something so small that it automatically cheers me up! 

Oh gosh and hair pulling now too!


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh I can imagine Benson getting away with a lot too when he laughs or smiles :) x


----------



## doggylover

Isabelle has a habit of screaming blue murder to the point where I could throttle her...then she sneaks in a little smile to make it all ok!!!

Up every two hours last night :wacko:


----------



## lily28

Oh doggy so sorry about the sleep issues... I hope she gets over it soon, so you can get some sleep!

I'm starting to have BF issues. It is a combo of engorged boobs, baby having reflux and signs of nursing strike. I'm really scared he will stop BFing and my milk production (never mind my efforts for EBF) will got to hell.

I tried the nursing position Candy posted in FB but Dennis just cried and cried... :( 
I bathed him, he nursed lying down for a while (not as much as I would like) and now he is asleep...

After a really hard week now I have BF to tackle, I can't get a break.

I need a drink!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh no Lily!!!! Maybe he is just not hungry??? Poor little guy. 

Sarah oh goodness! She is like Emme likes to remind me she is in charge. Lol. 

How long does a baby have to sleep through the night for it to be considered routine rather than just a fluke??? Emme is in for 2 nights in a row now of only waking once to eat. Its about 9,3, 7 today. Shit I hope this keeps up and I don't jinx it.


----------



## ReadytoMum

mommabrown: Peter has been sleeping through the night for almost 3 weeks now, and every night I still dread that it's going to be the end of it! :haha: I'm honestly not really sure how long it takes to call it a habit, but I remember someone else had made a comment about baby habits a while ago and I feel like it was a few weeks maybe? :shrug:

lily: I'm sorry to hear Dennis is being difficult with nursing. Hopefully he'll sort himself out and go back to being a boob-guzzler!! I know how hard it is to keep supply up, especially if they don't want to nurse as often or as long as you'd like them to.

Sarah: Sorry to hear the sleep issues are continuing! I wonder if you've hit the "4 month sleep regression" early? In any case, fingers crossed the little lady gives you a break and starts sleeping more and for longer periods of time!

Candy: That's exciting that Benson has started to grab at stuff!! Peter likes to grab at my hair, and he has to have a fistful of shirt while BF or he gets cranky. lol Silly babies. Glad to hear that your new nursing position is working out well for you! It looks super comfy.

Afm, we've tried to move Peter's bedtime a little bit earlier to give ourselves some "us" time in the evenings and it's worked really well so far. So instead of putting Peter to bed around 10:30-11:00, he's been in bed by 9:30 the last few days and it hasn't made him wake up any earlier either which is awesome!! So hopefully we can continue it and make that the new routine.

Also, DH and I finally DTD last night for the first time since Peter was born! It wasn't too awkward, but it was a little uncomfortable on the abs having them squished up (C-section), so we'll have to try a different position next time I think.


----------



## Steph82

Hi Ladies,

Sorry Ive been MIA. I just returned from Seattle this morning and had no time to check in while out of town. I did try to read and keep up with everyone but its just hard.
I will catch up properly later but just to add my two cents on sleeping, we are still consistent at our 4, 3, 2 lol. We do have the odd night where he sleeps maybe 5 hours (twice even 7 :shock:), but he mostly goes right back to his 4, 3, 2 ahaha. 
Lily, Grayson went through a similar phase for about a week. We would be super fussy when eating and just not stay latched. In the end, the only way to get him to eat, was to nurse him in a quiet, dark room. He grew out of it within a few days, and is back to being a booby monster :haha:. Hopefully Dennis is just going through a phase as well. 

AFM: Grayson was AMAZING on our trip!!!! :cloud9: 6 hour flight each way and he did not cry once :happydance:. I had made sure to appologize to the people around me ahead of time, and then he turned out to be an angel (while 3 other kids on the plane were screaming bloody murder the entire flight :baby:). The way there, he was awake and smiling all flight and the way back, he slept the entire flight :thumbup:. 
Even while we were there, he only cried two times for about 2 minutes. For some reason, he did not like the car seat that my sister had for him :shrug:

Either way... great trip all around! Will catch up soon.

Hugs to all


----------



## Mommabrown

How sweet of Grayson to be such a good boy for you!!! TBH emme didn't start sleeping so well till we intoduced cereal. I am glad you had a great time on your trip.


----------



## ukgirl23

lily i've been having trouble nursing Ben in the heat too, I asked about it at the health visitor weigh in groupy thing today and she said it's normal in the heat as they don't like to be held so it makes sense that Dennis ate while he was lying down, i would say as long as he took some and he is wetting his nappies often then don't worry, it's really rare for babies to just stop taking the booby. Keep going hun you're doing great!! xxxx

Mommabrown when is your court date? I have my fingers and toes crossed that things go well for you all. I can't believe how advanced Emme is in her development! She's amazing! Very beautiful too. She's going to be very smart, Connie was like that as a baby. 

readytomum how is Peter sleeping now? I get Ben in bed at 7pm and nurse him until he falls asleep usually around 8ish, then he sleeps until 1am, then nurses again at 3,5 and 7. We put a fan in our bedroom last night and he slept much better. 

yay Steph for having a well behaved baby on the plane! I found the engine noise and gentle rocking of the plane sent mine off to sleep. It is usually the decent that upsets them especially if it's long because their ears hurt. How was Seattle?? I'm soooooo jealous!! I want to live there lol, it's on my retirement list of places to go along with New York :D 

Benson went to his first party today! The birthday party of a friend's little girl who just turned 1! It was so cute, her mum gave out little doggy bags too and there were lots of other babies there. I left after just 40 minutes though because some of the adults were smoking weed right in front of the babies and I thought it was disgusting!! Who smokes weed around babies at a baby party!!!???? NO ONE!!! No one I want to be associated with anywhooooo! 

We are going to attempt to tackle the pool tomorrow.I asked if he can go in just his swim nappy and they said thats fine. I couldn't find a wetsuit in his size but apparently those are just for the beach for UV protection. 

I BF'ed my baby in front of my dad the other day at my grandma's house, I lifted my t shirt up and pulled my bra down with Benson completely in place and my dad said.. you should warn me before you do that! You might as well strip off! .... it made me really embarrassed and I thought it was really rude. Gosh!! If you don't like it don't look! Ben's head covered it anyway!! 

Anyway I'm off to finish cleaning while Ben's asleep then I have to get dinner on, which isn't very exciting when you're on a dairy-soy free diet :/ lol byeeeeee


----------



## Mommabrown

OMG I can't believe that people were actually smoking weed around their children! I am like you those sorts of people are not ones I want to be. ssociated with!!!!
Court is Monday!!!!!! 6 days and I am counting them down. I think my nerves are making me sick though because I haven't felt so well the last 2days. 
Thank you! She looks so much like Allen but has my temperment.She is really different than my other 3 too. 
I hope you post photos of Benson in his floaty. Emme hates cold water and the pools around here are ice cold so she hasn't been for a swim yet.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Candy: Sounds like a fun birthday party! (until the weed came out anyway... my neighbours downstairs smoke it, and the smell floats up through our open windows all the time! So gross) I'm glad to hear Benson is giving you that first five hour stretch!! Hopefully he'll start to increase it soon. We put Peter down sometime between 9:30-10:30 if all goes well and he sleeps through till around 7:30. We're pretty incredibly lucky on the sleeping front. I think he takes after mommy in that regard... I could sleep all day if I was allowed!! lol :sleep:

Steph: Hurray for a well behaved Grayson during your flight!! That's excellent news. I'm a little worried about how Peter will make out on our flight to Halifax in August, but it's a much shorter flight and he's been fine on a train ride so I have high hopes! (no pun intended!)

Lily: It's so hot here we're having some discomfort with BF too. It's just too hot to cuddle a warm baby like that! :wacko: I find our first feed of the morning and our evening feeds are much better because it's a little cooler out. 

Afm, we had a MASSIVE downpour of rain last night that flooded huge parts of the city including subway tunnels and knocked out quite a bit of the city's power as well. We lost ours for a few hours last night, but thankfully that was it! Our back parking lot is downhill from the road and the water in the middle of it was up to your knees! It's all drained away now, but it was pretty crazy for a while and I'm certainly glad we're on the second floor!!

I'm still on the hunt for a one piece UV swimsuit for Peter so I went to a store that was suggested to me, and after getting all the way there on the bus (a 50 minute trip) we discovered they were closed because they still didn't have any power! :dohh: I mean we didn't have anything else to do this morning and it meant we got to ride on air conditioned bus while Peter napped, but what a waste of time and we still don't have a swimsuit! Sigh.


----------



## doggylover

Candy: can't believe your dad said that!! He was maybe just making a joke? But either way, drawing attention to something in that way isn't good at all. And oh my gosh, cannot believe that a) people would smoke weed at a baby's party and b) the host didn't kick them out!!!
We have ordered a wetsuit for Izzy because the local pools (even the kids bit) aren't warm at all. I bought a fleecy lined one...might have to get one for me!!!

Sarah: crazy rain then!! I love a bit of flooding myself (the geographer in me!) but when it knocks out the power that's pretty insane! Grr about not getting Peter's wetsuit! Also, i saw you mentioned on FB how hard it is to get one online, that's crazy!!

Steph: forgot you were away to Seattle, i was starting to think that Grayson had sucked you dry and you'd collapsed somewhere :haha: So glad the trip went well, it sounds like Grayson was an angel!!

Lily: Izzy has been super fussy on the boob too, and a week or so ago she went through two days of hardly eating ANYTHING, i was majorly worried, but she picked up again. How is Dennis now? :hugs:

Shell: keep calm in these last few days running up to court. We're all rooting for you :hugs:

Afm: not much new. It's super hot here (as in it's what your North Americans would consider warm, and what the English ladies get several times a year, but we get it NEVER!) so Isabelle is cranky and fussy. She's started doing this wonderful number where she is all ok, fine and happy, then in a split second the lip is down and she is SCREAMING. So much that she ends up not being able to breath properly :shock: she's a loony. 
And still silly sleeping. Last night was 4, 2, 2, 3 (yeah she slept until 8am! lazy baby!)

Does anyone kind of feel like there is always SOMETHING going on with these babies? "Oh she's cranky/not sleeping/fussy because it's a leap/growth spurt/it's too hot" When am I going to get a two week stretch of happy baby?!?!


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I can't believe your dad :growlmad:. I dont know why he would say something like that! You are feeding your son...if he has a problem with that, then maybe he should leave the room when you have Benny on your arm! I feed Grayson in front of my dad all the time. It was weird to me at first, but I dont even care anymore (I guess 3 months of constant baby/boob makes you resilient lol). Rob finds it extremely weird and has made many comments... I ignore him :haha:

Shell, don't be nervous about court! Its going o go great and the kids will be coming home to you! Try not to get too worked up about it (I know, easier said then done !!! lol)

Sarah L, you must post pictures of Peter in his suit (once you find one of course lol). Are you looking for a wetsuit or UV shirt? We have them all over the palce here, but of course we also have surf shops at every corner :dohh:

Sarah J, fleece lined wetsuit? Yes please :thumbup:. Everyone was making fun of my this weekend, because I refused to go wakeboarding or tubing due to cold water... it was 72 degrees :rofl:... unless the water is closer to 80 degrees (standard for Florida), I will not get in ahahah :haha:. All other babies at the lake house were just in onsies, while Grayson and I were bundled up with socks. lmao, I need to toughen up a bit.
My sister (who is a HUGE workout freak if I may add) and I went hiking through the woods while I was there. Now when I say hiking, she would call it a stroll through the woods :haha:. Either way, we took the stroller and went OFF ROADING ahaha. It was super exciting, until the path became way to narrow for the stroller and we ended up walking the last mile with my sister carrying the stroller on her back and me carrying Grayson :rofl:. Strange noises prompted her to say this: "If we get attacked by some animal, I need you to hide behind me with the baby. Once I start fighting with the animal, you start running with Grayson and get help" :shock: WTH!!! I spent the rest of the hike in constant fear, that I would have to watch my sister get mauled by a bear :dohh:

I received that baby feeder thing yesterday and will freeze some breast milk over the next few days and try the thing out. It looks promising! I will keep you guys updated. 

I hope everyone else is having a great week


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh dear being mauled bears! Bahaha I hate going with Allen on hikes sometimes because he acts like some thing is after him and will run screaming! With me following close behind ahahahaha! 

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies. Brandon sounded peppy and ready to come home on the phone tonight while Laurynn was very quite and not very detailed as she usually is. I know she is in trouble of some sorts but can't tell me about it on the phone because her dad will spank her. 

Anyways took Emme out in her carrier tonight for a walk.....geez that was dumb! It was so hot and her and I both have natural high body temps so by the time I got home we were drinched in sweat and cranky! Nice warm bath for her and she is out!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown I felt ill like I was getting flu before I went to court last, as soon as it was over I felt much better, it could absolutely be nerves, you have a lot resting on this next court date, just remember you are an amazing mum he has lied and cheated to get those children off you and liars always get found out in the end. xx 

REadytomum did you find a UV suit yet? Is it for the outdoor salt water pool? Is that pool heated?Sounds interesting I don't think we have anything like that round here. I wish we could have a big downpour of rain, it's swealtering here today and has been all week. A thunderstorm would be most welcome lol x 

Sarah Ben does the lip down thing, he gets whatever he wants as soon as the lip comes out haha. I feel the same, one minute he's fine the next his poo is runny, then he's got a rash then he wont sleep... it's endless! 

Steph I think men see it differently to us ladies, boobies to them are sexual things so I guess that is why but he should totally have some respect. Double check the icy breast milk thing first, I asked here the other day and the health visitor told me to hold off giving him anything extremely cold until 4-6 months as their tummies can't handle too hot or too cold yet. You can always do what you want to do of course xx 

AFM, Im feeling mega stressed out, like I'm not coping very well with 3 kids right now, when I had my other 2 I didnt have the school routine and they were easily entertained, now they are older trying to split my time equally between all of them is tiring, especially in the heat, I'm tired all the time, Ben woke up at 5am this morning when daddy went to work then wouldn't settle back down and he was up until 12 last night I had to eat dinner at 2pm otherwise I wouldn't eat for 8 hours and when it comes to going to the toilet.... I had to hold it for 5 hours the other day which made me feel really sick. I don't want to tell the HV because I don't need any shit right now especially with court ect.. I'm just so fed up.. sorry for the vent but I just had to share xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Candy I am so sorry Hun! I take Emmaleigh in the bathroom with me just because I am crazy and afraid of baby snatchers. Do you have a bouncy seat or high chair for Ben? We sit at a kitchen table as a family to eat dinner and for awhile I would let Allen eat then he would take Emme and then I would eat. But we have a space saver high chair that reclines back and I put her in there now and she sits there playing with her rattle. I know we are all different and it sometimes takes a bit to figure out what works for you. Hugs.


----------



## ukgirl23

he has a chair a swing a play gym... everything.. he will lay happily but he is such an attention seeker lol... He gets bored quickly... Boys I guess!!! I need the baby mozart cd you mentioned on fb... as for eating Ben hates it when I eat he tries to grab my food and cries!! little fatty ha. Its not only Benson though its my other two as well I dont get to play with them enough because Benson needs me so much and Aaron seems reluctant to help. He does do an amazing amout to help me but it is little stuff like whos going to do the next nappy or who is going to put him down in bed ect.. I went to the baby party yesterday for an hour or so and come home and he hadnt done any cleaning then today I felt poorly he wouldnt take Lucas to the dr he said he doesn know what to say... Lucas has a slight instep you dont have to say much more than that. Aaron is sometimes more work than the kids!


----------



## Mommabrown

I absolutely love the CD. It isn't a leap or tummy ache she was just down right cranky! Emme gets bored in the car easily too. Ah I hate it when our house is like that....I end up just being a bitch and he zones out and goes out to his shop. Aaron sounds like Allen. He has helped with Emme lately because I am so stressed and neither of us want her feeling any of it. But I can bet you money once its all over he will be back to the regular look at her hold her for five minutes I don't know what to do Allen. Men!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im just clingy to the... its not for long... sentance for dear sanity haha.. Since having to eliminate dairy and soy from my diet too I cant even self medicate with chocolate! Its amazing how much stuff has dairy and soy in it... even ham!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh dear lord....I would have already DIED! Especially since I was spoiled with eating whatever I wanted during pregnancy! How the hell does Ham have dairy or soy??? I didn't even know that. How much longer do you have to keep up with eating no dairy or soy?


----------



## ukgirl23

I know... even chicken slices have milk in... Im living on bagels and fruit and veg and unprocessed meats.. its no fun. I have another 2 weeks of this yet to see if he is doing better. Already his poo is returning back to normal and his baby rash is drying out xx


----------



## Steph82

Candy, good news on Bens poo... I think lol. Good news because he will be feeling better, bad news because no dairy is just cruel!!!! I think that would make me consider formula :haha:
I hadn't even thought of the cold being bad for him... I will check with my pediatrician before I give him any :thumbup:
Girl, don't be afraid to ask for help!!! If you didn't feel somewhat overwhelmed, I would have to consider the possibility if you being an alien :haha:. 
I really do think that men only help, when you make them :dohh:. It's like, they don't see all the things that need to get done :shrug:. While I was out of town, Rob did absolutely NOTHING around the house! It's just amazing to me, that he could ignore all the obvious cleaning that had to be done. So I ended up cleaning when I came home from a 6 hour night flight :growlmad:. 

Shell, we put Grayson in his reclinable high chair by the table as well. It has wheels, so we just push him back and forth when he starts to fuss lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy i could imagine the weight you must be losing! There is no way I could give up all that yummy food.That is great that his poo is getting better!!! So does this mean lactose intolerence for him????

That is shit Allen does. He leaves his dishes down and sone how has paper hands when it comes to picking up then up. I swear men are like having a large potty trained infant!!! That wasn't very nice of Rob and you would think since it was just him he could pick up after himself!


----------



## Steph82

I agree Shell :wacko:
The problem is, he assumes, that because he is not leaving a mess, that things are clean. It's the vacuuming, sweeping, windows, showers, floors, etc that he just won't do! I have no clue how he cannot see that things are dirty! Ugh, men :growlmad:. I swear it must be our fault, for just doing it for them... They must be used to it grrr.
How has Allen been feeling? Better I hope! You could use the emotional support right now!


----------



## Mommabrown

He is really good actually! Emotionally Allen is worried about me...he asked me today if I was ok and I just stared at him like which one of my meltdowns had you wondering! Bahaha 

We don't have carpet we have hardwood in all rooms except Laundry room and Bathrooms and apparently he says you can't see the dirt......yeah ok fool! Oh and he will literally cry if I make him clean a toilet! You should have seen him during Emmes pregnancy! Ahahahaha


----------



## doggylover

Steph: oh my gosh I laughed so much at that story of you and your sister in the woods!!!! 

Shell: ugh I feel your pain about the carrier and the heat. I can t use ours atm as I just can't handle the heat and vast amounts of sweat!!

Candy: :hugs: I can't even imagine how hard it is for you with all three, especially as I believe Aaron works at the times when you have to get C&L to and from school? But I am positive you are coping as well as anyone could! I don't think anyone could split themselves in three perfectly, so it's always just a case of doing your best. Benson won't be so small and demanding forever, so it will get better. Glad to hear things are getting back to normal for his bum!

Simon is the same about the housework - as I have mentioned many times! Eg tonight I asked him to bring the washing in from the line while I fed Isabelle. This he did.....and I found it unfolded, in the basket by the back door. I mean, I guess he did what I asked by bringing it in :haha: 
We have all wooden floors except our stairs and landing, and the dog hair just gathers on it, so we have to Hoover every day. Did I actually say WE?! Lets out it this way, we've had our new Hoover for four weeks. Simon has used it once..... We'll say that's once a month he hoovers then!

Afm: my big girl is 3 months old (and 13 weeks) today! I can't believe it! She and I were talking earlier about all the things she has learnt to do in those weeks. I had a dream last night she could roll over - she is trying to do it but hasn't managed it yet. Is anyone else's LO rolling yet? (I believe Scarlett is) 
Today we went to a cloth nappy meet/PR thing. The babies had their pictures taken, and we were filmed and recorded for local radio and TV. Hopefully they didn't get me too close up!! The photographer was late though so all the babies were grumpy and most of the LOs (including Isabelle) cried! We go a free nappy afterwards which was great :) I didn't realise there is an actual CLOTH NAPPY SHOP just a few miles away though, or I would have gone of course. It's over an hour from here though so too far to head back down :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Ben isnt rolling yet or even trying to Sarah but I know girls are faster in their development than boys xx

Aaron come home held Ben for half an hour and then moaned that he had been working all afternoon so he shouldnt have to hold him. Ben is really fussy tonight Im so fed up.. Yeh I mostly have all 3 on my own. It is bloody hard hard and Im not ashamed to admit it. Like I said Im clinging to the ... jt wont be forever.... phrase to get me through lol. I could murder a bar of galaxy right now... Times like these make me want to start smoking again. Of course I wouldnt I dont get time to fart these days. Where would I find time to smoke!! haha xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yep Scarlett is rolling front to back frequently and actually went back to front for the first time (actually twice!) this morning. It happens pretty suddenly when they do learn - one day they aren't and the next you can't stop them! 

I have to admit I was cracking up at the 'I will fight the animal' story too Steph!!!

Candy so sorry Aaron isn't helping much... so so hard when you have more than one - plus a school run! And that is just shit about cutting lactose out - I would die!

Sarah J you will have to post the pictures of the nappy meet! Grrr about the lateness but I am sure they managed a few cute pics :)

Sarah L can I just say Peter is so freakin' adorable! I was surfing fb and DH even said, 'who's baby is that? he's so cute'!

Rashel I have everything crossed for you that court goes well and your kiddies are back where they belong! Like Candy said, liars are always found out in the end!

Lily how is bf going? I hope the strike ends soon for you :flow:

Hugs to everyone!

Scarlett had her 4 month appt Monday - 12 lb 4 oz and 23.5 inches long - staying right along the 25th centile as usual! I was worried with me going back to work and pumping she wasn't gaining as she should but all was well and dr said she's doing perfect. 2 shots and the oral vax (much better than 4 shots and an oral at the 2 month appt!) she gave the nurse the stink eye after the first shot but after the second shot she screamed the place down - luckily was all better when I picked her up! 

Ooh and we had a 7.5 hr stretch last night - the longest yet! I think she was still wiped out from her shots but it was nice to get a long stretch - even though I laid awake the last 1.5 hours waiting for her to wake up and eat!


----------



## Steph82

Sweetpea, we had a 7.5 hour stretch while in Seattle (the day we arrived.., he only napped twice for 20 min in 12 hours :shock:. I woke up in a panick at hour 7 with boobs that were so hard, it made me proud :haha:. Back to our 4,3,3 since lol. 

Sarah, vacuuming once a month :thumbup: well done!! We have a rumba robot vacuum, rob manages to turn that on every so often. Shell, you got Allen to clean a toilet???? You must give a detailed description!! Rob point blank refuses lol.
Sarah, I also can't wait to see pictures of the shoot :cloud9:. You mean to tell me, there is an actual store to buy CD??? Whaaaaaa? I would end up poor in a matter of hours :rofl:. Btw, I have fallen in love with prefolds and covers. Love the ecobum cover for basic and the blueberry for fancy. The covers that I got from Shell also work great! I don't think I'll be using the other ones much anymore lol.

Candy, what a typical thing for Aaron to say! I wish he could do you job for only 1 day, to see what it's like. I think he truely believes you relax all day :growlmad:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: I think maybe it's for your own good you didn't realize that CD store was there! :haha: Poor Izzy getting grumpy waiting for the photographer to show up. Hopefully you'll get a nice photo out of it anyway. Hard to believe the little miss is already 3 months old!! Time sure does seem to fly by. I saw a woman at the store today who had a 2 week old baby with her and it seemed simultaneously like forever ago Peter was that small and yet it's hard to believe that he's not that small anymore.... If that makes sense! :shrug:

Candy: Glad to hear that Ben's tummy seems to be sorting itself out! We finally found Peter a one piece UV swimsuit today!! Now the problem is that the disposable swim diapers they make here only start for 16lbs and Peter is probably around 12lbs now... So I have a feeling they'll be HUGE on him, but I'm also pretty sure they public pools here won't let you take an infant in the water without a swim diaper on. So we'll have to try it out and hope they fit a little small!

SweetPea: What a clever girl Scarlett is! I love hearing about all the little milestones everyone's LO's are hitting. We sure do have a smart group of babies if I do say so! And thank-you (and your DH!) for your kind words about Peter. I think he's pretty adorable too--but I might be a little biased. :winkwink:

Steph: Not to brag or anything... but Adam is the official bathroom cleaner in our house. :thumbup: He does the bathroom and I do the kitchen and living room/dining room. Sadly our bedrooms don't get cleaned anywhere near as often as they should as we both hate cleaning. Our cat sheds like crazy too so we have little cat balls floating around ALL THE TIME because it's impossible to keep them cleaned up, so we've sort of admitted defeat. :dohh:

Afm, we finally found Peter a UV swimsuit!! Hurray! :happydance: Now I'm excited to go and try out that saltwater pool. I'm sure when we'll make it there, but it's indoors so weather thankfully isn't an issue.

Also, I mentioned it on FB, but Peter is registered to participate in a psych experiment at one of the local Universities here. It's a research project looking at memory capabilities in babies. We have to go into the Uni next week on Tuesday and Wednesday for an hour to complete the test. It's actually only a 5-10 minute test but they leave time for feeding/changing etc. I'll let you know how it goes Tuesday night! I'm pretty excited for it. We get a $20 credit to a photo studio as a thank-you for participating as well which is pretty cool.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sarah L I have the swim diapers that start at 16lbs too, and they are huge on Scarlett. Really would defeat the purpose of a swim diaper as poo would probably be everywhere if she had an explosion! My one foray into the world of cloth diapers has been a reusable swim diaper which I LOVE. Sooo soft and it fits her perfect with a little room to grow, and the snaps on the side make changes super easy. It's the iplay swim diaper in size small. https://www.toysrus.com/buy/diapering-destination/cloth-diapers/cloth-swim-diapers/i-play-white-reusable-swim-diaper-white-small-701200-000-99-cp12-20049036 not sure if its available where you are but if it is I highly recommend!


----------



## ukgirl23

awww haha sweetpea at scarlett giving the nurse stink eye!! Ben has his 3 month jabs tomorrow and we find out if he'll get the new vaccine again rotavirus. I love that babies r us in america sell cloth nappies!! We have a floaties aqua nappy for Ben it's 3-6 months and ties at the front for extra adjustment. I was going to try it out yesterday but Connie was off sick so we had to stay home. 

Also got a nice inflatable seat for the pool too!! :D :D 

Sarah I looked up rolling because I wanted to know when to expect it and they say generally it's a 4 month milestone thing usually and it happens after babies learn to push up while on their fronts, Ben's only just starting to push up now. I tried to coax him into a gentle roll... he wasn't impressed

I'm glad you got a swim suit Readytomum, I love love LOVE your video on facebook he's such a good boy! xx

I was going to reply to everyone but Ben's been asleep on me for the past few hours, now he's watching simpsons with the kids and I am tired lol. Today has been much easier and less stressful, My period is due on tuesday and I'm starting to get the sugar cravings .. I'm having to substitute sweets and chocolate with grapes and strawberries... I've already lost a bit of fat off my gut! :D xx


----------



## doggylover

Ok so since Isabelle is not anywhere near pushing herself up she may never roll! She is actually trying to do it from back to front, she gets her legs half way OR her shoulder....but not together!! 4 month milestone then, something to look forward to!

Steph: tbh I still haven't tried our prefolds for their intended use!! I'm glad you like the, though, it's funny how you think you'll love one thing and then it's something totally different! I was dead against pockets at first, but actually find them pretty great and most of what I own is now pockets! I still prefer my ai2s though - oh and the place I got my softbums from is doing another order and I may have ordered one or two :haha:

Candy: it's hard about the guys coming home from work I think. On the one hand I'm thinking "oh you've been at work all day you must be tired and need a rest" but then on the other hand it's "well I've been home all day with this baby and would like FIVE FRICKING MINUTES TO MYSELF!" :haha:

Nicole: I am constantly amazed at how old Scarlett seems to be! I know she came so early, and all the babies are aging at the same rate, but she just seems to be growing so fast! But she's teeny in her size (weighs less than my fatty!) Yay for a long stretch of sleep, maybe we'll get a good one aft our next shots!

Sarah: make sure and let us know how your swimming and the memory experiment go! I can't wait to hear what the experiment is! All Isabelle seems to have a memory for is BOOBS!

Afm: Isabelle and I are still melting in the heat - NI was the hottest place in the UK today, which is probably the first time that's ever happened! I know is not a patch on what you North Americans face, but I am dying! Isabelle is in her nappy tonight and that's it. She slept pretty well again last night, including a 4.5hr stretch which is the longest in a while (and went from 12.30-5am so I avoided the horror if getting up "in the night")

It's a holiday weekend here this weekend, so Simon is off from now until Wednesday :) I'm looking forward to having some help, as I need to give the house a really good clean but never get any time to do more than Hoover and dust.


----------



## liams_mom

Hi girls! I've been on FB but missing the BnB for a few days since we've been super busy and I'm just trying to catch up with the posts I've missed! 

So the boys have been great, Liam has potty trained himself within a week which is something I never expected especially since he's a boy and I've heard they can be tough on the overnight training. Not sure what happened, but I'll take it! :happydance: Jake is close to 17 lbs now and we're cloth diapering 99% of the time. I love the Swaddlebees Bamboo and I finally got the bamboo inserts for my pockets (took forever!) I think I really love the BumGenius Freestyle though since its basically just trap and toss in the wet bag. They're great for on the road or nap time. I have been looking up where to get the Bummis Bamboozle's here in the states and I found a store that still had some in stock! But I have no spare money right now :growlmad: Damn addictive cloth diapering! I think I heard Steph say she loved the Blueberries covers for Grayson and I love them too! I haven't stepped into the prefolds yet, but I should probably look into them..I'm lazy. :wacko: 

I will try to catch up with everyone soon!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I think there arw two types of tired. There is physically tired and mentally tired and having to watch a baby all day is the latter. You dont get time to think for yourself or time for much else either
I think how he gets o walk aroun at work and just.... be... he can think about tjings go to the toilet whenever he likes ect I cant and sometimes I would love to swap places with him for a while. Its good that Simon has a few days off now.. take full advantage lol xx 

liamsmom yaaayyy go Liam!! Lucas was like that. One day he told me he was sicknof nappies and he wanted to wear big noy pants so I took his nappy off and he was dry from then on. He had a few little wee wees in his pants here and there but he has never ever wet the bed once. Connie was harder to potty train but she was ready earlier than Luke. Im looking for newnappies too but also low on cash. Also a huge bumgenius fan here!


----------



## doggylover

I just got my first bumgenius from the photoshoot we did this week (boy that makes it sound like a lot more than it was!) it's just been prewashed so will give it a go tomorrow. It's a pocket, but I'm not convinced yet - it looks so bulky. I really ant to get an elemental but they are expensive!

Sam, yay for Liam!!! Well done to the little man! 

Candy, read about your bf troubles on FB. What are you thinking of doing? Is it possible you accidentally ate something with dairy that didnt agree with him rather than it being af?

Afm: it's 10pm and I am sweating. SO HOT HERE. Isabelle has had a 2 hour cycle today - eat, awake for 1hr/1.5hrs then sleep as she's been so cranky in the heat. Spent all day in just a nappy (which is OK when you use cloth, a chance to show it off!) and my boobs and I have been on call all day!!

She had a crappy night last night, up every 2hrs again. So this morning when I woke up at 7.30am, instead of me getting up to get the dogs i poked Simon awake and told him to go. Then when Isabelle woke up 15mins later I picked her up, got out of bed, took her down to him, handed her over and returned to bed without a word :haha: it worked as when he appeared an hour later with her for a feed and nap, she was clean and dressed!! AND HE DID THE HOOVERING. I almost dropped dead of shock!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, whats an elemental?? Sounds fancy lol
Do you think Simon may secretly be reading this forum :shock:?? How could he have know to just hoover (and clearly, he would not JUST DO IT lol)


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I love bumgenius they are my favourites they look less bulky on. I saw on your blog a pic of Isabelle sleeping on a pile of cloth nappies it was sooooooo frikkin cute!!! We get our photo shoot pics back on friday Im so excited! 

I decided to stick with bfing and instead of letting Ben lead the way with weaning which was my main masterplan, I am going to wean at 4 months so hopefully the solids will settle his tummy. Plus Im getting the coil in a few weeks and that can stop periods altogether so I could still be in luck lol xxx

Yay for Simon helping out.. I wonder how long it will last and what he is after haha.. I agree with Steph.. maybe he is stalking ;p xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I forgot to write about Ben. He had his second set of jabs yesterday and his temperature is up its been awful. Ive had to break out the calpol twice and Im contemplating it again because he still feels hot! He didnt get the Rotatrix vaccine. I asked for it but he had missed the cut off by a month. They say its not a big deal anyway and Ben is a healthy weight. Hes 16lbs now so if he were to get it he woukd be okay. 


Im not sure if you uk ladies know about Bournemouth air? Its the worlds largest free air festival they hold it on the beach every year here. Well I live near Bournemouth airport and they are practising over my house all day. Yesterday the red arrows were up. Its so much fun to watch. They always do a curtesy display before landing which is cool too. It scares the shit out of Benson though. They rip past our flat he keeps jumping bless him.


----------



## doggylover

Haha no I think we're all safe from Simon- it's just that hoovering is the only chore he knows about!!! He'd never break out a duster or anything like that! Plus hoovering is NOISY, so I'm sure to hear it and know he's done something :haha:

Candy we have our second jabs this coming week, not looking forward to it! I actually have two appointments for her at two different dr surgeries, so need to choose who I want to go with lol. Glad to hear you are sticking out the bf, and hopefully when he is weaning that will make things a bit easier for his tummy. How is he today?

Steph the elemental is an all in one from bumgenius, it's got two organic cotton inserts which are meant to be super absorbent, but its so slim! Saw one at the nappy library and have been coveting it ever since!


----------



## ukgirl23

Ha Sarah good point about the hoovering :p

He's a bit better still a bit warm his poo is back to yellow but he's having regular poosplosions. xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh good luck on Jabs Sarah! 

Candy so glad you are sticking it out! I know I feel like a failure at just 2 weeks of bf so 3 months is pretty great in my book! 

I have to tell you this stupid deal my Ex was trying to make me.....he wanted to give me the kids back and him get them every weekend but him be the custodial parent and me pay HIM child support! I laughed so fucking hard and told my lawyer he better have told him no and my lawyer had already repiled before even telling me saying NO we will go to court. Allen feels very confident we are getting them back and i can't wait till Monday so i can finally be over all this giant mess.


----------



## ukgirl23

What???!!!! why would he have custody when they live with you and why on earth would you pay him to have them.live with you? Sounds to me hes only out for the monitry benefits. The fact that he offered to give them back shows he isnt fussed about their safety which was his main reason for taking them... he just fucked himself over hahaha!!! I wish my ex was that stupid xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Hahahahahahahaha my lawyers words exactly!!!!! I am really looking foward to seeing his lame ass excuse in court!!!!! Yeah I was like ummmmm why would I pay him so i could raise MY kids??? Don't worry Candy he will give it time!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

now come on, that all sounds very reasonable to me. You pay him, you get the school week (aka few hours in the evening to pester them about homework) and he gets every weekend with them. What's not to like?!? :rofl: This guy is a JOKE!!!!!!! Seriously, is he fricking kidding? And did he not think for a single second that actually offering to give them back (through lawyers) wouldn't look good for him on Monday? :dohh: He clearly doesn't care about having the beauties at ALL, it's all a power game to him which is pathetic. 
I'll be thinking about you on Monday, and can't wait to hear how much you tear this jackass to shreds.

afm: :wacko: Miss Isabelle fell asleep on the boob tonight and I put her into her crib asleep...perfection! Oh wait...then she woke up 30mins later and fussed on and off for an hour. And Simon has hurt his leg so he can't get up the stairs quickly enough so I had to up and down to her the whole time.


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: Shell, he is quite the prize, your ex :dohh:. But this can only look favorable for you on Monday! He must know that he will be loosing and is trying desperately to get something out of it!! I can't blame him for trying... Getting paid, to only have them for fun time on weekends... yes please :thumbup::haha:.

Can't wait to hear that you have your babies back... back where they belong :hugs:

Sarah J, yay about Izzy going down so nicely... not so much about being back up 30min later lol. Grayson and I played that game yesterday too lol. But he just wanted to talk some more (past his bedtime of course :haha:). So I just put him on the bed and let him talk to me for 15 more min... then he got tired and I fed him one more time before putting him in his crib. lol worked like a charm.


----------



## Mommabrown

I know it is sad when you are pretty much willing to RENT your kids out!Bhahahaha I here Allen and my family say it looks good but I still have that worry and wonder in me about what will happen!

On the sleeping front....it is not even at a guessable state as to what Emme will do. Some nights she goes to sleep and stays asleep for hours and sometimes it is like I can only sleep with her on my chest because as soon as i lay her down she pops them little blue eyes open again! I will never have this child figured out. She did sleep for 12 hours last night though and woke up once to fed in between as we were all wore out from our hiking trip yesterday!


----------



## kirstabelle

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Shell! 

Well our feeding issue saga continues. She started getting worse on the hypoallergenic formula and stopped bfing in the daytime at all and started fussing at night with it all. I begged for the meds and they gave us them on Monday. They are helping a little but not completely. I asked if we could transition from the hypo food because I felt it was doing nothing except giving her awful diarrhea that had caused the worst diaper rash where she would cry when pee would touch it :( They said okay so we started transitioning her to low lactose formula and her rash is clearing up already but still no real change with the eating. So now I am holding her for all naps, pumping all day to maintain my already low supply so that she can at least bf in the night and dealing with a baby who cries through many of her feeds still. I am so drained. Have to call next week to update them on her "progress". Next step is different meds that probably wont be covered by insurance but if they work we wont care. I feel so sorry for her and just wish we could get her sorted out.


----------



## kirstabelle

Oh and lets not forget I am still on the dairy soy free diet as if the low lactose doesnt work it will take too long to get my milk allergen free again. uuuuugh! Obviously there is nothing I wouldn't do, but it is all very draining at the moment.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh Kirsta huge hugs to you my sweet. I have never been through what you are dealing with so have no words of wisdom but know you are doing a fabulous job and quite obviously a fiercely dedicated mommy. 

My heart goes out to both you and Candy for having to go through all these milk issues and different diets - having a baby is draining enough without the extra issues on top of it.


----------



## doggylover

Kirsty :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear poor Annelise is still suffering, and Im sending lots of love and restful thoughts to you. You and your poor little lady are just not having an easy time at all (understatement?!) but yet again I am just in awe of the strength you've been showing through the last 3 months as you battle the different issues. But I have no doubt that every time that monkey smiles at you it's all worth while. Really not good about her not feeing well, but hopefully getting the meds and the new milk will help her somewhat. She's a lucky girl to have such a dedicated mummy!

Shell, thinking of you tomorrow. I'm sure that you are worried beyond belief, but I have everything crossed for you. I loved the pics on Instagram of all your babies :kiss: the ones of Laurynn and Emme really were the cutest things!!! 

Isabelle is also a guessing game every night. I had a little tearful moment to myself tonight after an hour of sitting with her trying to get her to sleep. Now...I have cake.

Candy- you have some tots bots Easyfits right? How do you find them? I want to love them, but more often than not they leak :( I had one on today for no more than 15 mins (I changed her then fed her) and it had leaked! I know it's not build up and since it happened so quickly and half the nappy was still dry they don't need boosted, and I checked the fit especially when I put it on...so I'm stumped!!! Maybe just not for us :( and they are so pretty!

Afm...nothing new at all!


----------



## ukgirl23

I want cake :( No dairy free soy free cakes in town :( 

Doggylover what type of lining do they have? I use the ones which are bamboo lined and insert an extra bamboo soaker snap it to the next size up and it lasts us all night even with his very runny poo. I did have a fleece lined one which was orange with white stars on it... it leaked so badly even after stripping twice I couldnt even get it to hold for and hour so I threw it in the bin. Tberes no way I would have sold it to anyone it woukdnt have been fair. But yes the bamboo lined tots bots are fantastic! xx

Kristabelle I feel so frikkin sorry for you and Anna hun. I know how it is to have a baby with the shits constantly and not know whats causing it. If this dairy/soy free diet doesnt help will you be doing a full elimination diet? I found here they sell oat milk its an alternative to cows milk and if you warm it up it tastes like sweet tea.. anyway it was amazaballs at boosting my supply. Maybe you have that sort of thing where you live? I also know fennugreek is good for supply. I really hope that you find out whats going on and get it sorted for the poor little lady. When mine get nappy rash I wash their huns under the shower head its nicer than wiping with wipes and leaving her nappy off as long as she will let you is good for rashes too. put her on an old towel or something you dont mind getting poo on lol xx 

afm we took Benson and the kiddies to the farm today. Connie and Lucas loved it but Benson was just too hot and slept the whole time until we got back to the car. 

Im thinking about you Shell Im praying for you to get your little monkeys back home. Be strong girl. Your ex is a douche and you are amazing you have nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls! I cried so hard tonight taking them home. Brandon was crying and begging not to go back and it broke my heart. I don't want to make them false promises and hate that they are left in the middle of all of this but honestly after meeting with my attorney I feel very good about tomorrow. 

Kristabelle sorry you are having trouble. It is so good seeing you pushing so hard for your baby. Honestly I would have given up already. 

Candy I am glad the kids had fun. There will be lots of time for little Ben to get to see them. 

No much new here just dying of anxiety. I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow. And thank you for all your support through these difficult times. I dunno what i would have done with out you all!!!


----------



## Steph82

Kristy, You are my hero!!!! How on earth you are still going this strong, I have no clue!! :hugs:

Shell, what time is court today?? Keeping you in my thoughts all day! Please update us as soon as possible!!!


----------



## doggylover

Yep Shell we are waiting to hear and sending you love and luck!

Candy, the easyfits I have are micro terry, they are the new V3 ones and I bought them brand new so it's an extra kick in the balls!! Going to try poppering them to the next rise setting and see how we get on...

Isabelle just woke from her nap super grumpy, and is now sitting with my nipple in her mouth. Not sucking... it's just in there!


----------



## liams_mom

Shell, I think you're on all of our minds today! We're all with you standing behind you and hoping to help you stay strong going through what you have to today. With everything that you provide for your babies, I can't imagine that a judge would think your husband would be better for them. SEND THEM HOME TO THEIR MOM! :thumbup:

Sarah: I'm looking into the elemental. So far I really love the Freetime which is their AIO that isn't organic. If they can make micro fiber that absorbent, then heaven knows what they can do with organic cotton that hasn't been all treated. They are just pricey! I'm guessing that since you don't have to pay for extra inserts and they are built in that they're bumping the price up. 

Kirstabelle: You are another amazing mom in this group of amazing moms. The things you do for your little girl are nothing short of inspiring and they make me feel completely inferior! 

Steph: I love your little Grayson in leggings! They look too cute on him and now Jake isn't the only one that looks like he skated out of 80s California! 

AFM: We went to Greg's brothers home yesterday so the rest of his family could finally meet Jackson! It was lots of fun, we had burgers and hot dogs, some amazing curry coleslaw, m&m brownies, etc. Jake and Liam both missed their afternoon naps, but they were amazing little boys. Liam did end up going to bed at 8 last night which is the earliest he's gone to bed in ages. Jackson just wanted to snuggle and cuddle until 9:15 when he finally got relaxed enough to sleep through the night. When we got up this morning, he's awfully snuffly, but no runny nose or fever (yet!) Hoping to get whatever this is out of his system quickly. No summer colds! Though it could be teeth too. I hate it when babies are all confusing! Teeth, cold, some other random virus? Poor snuffly baby. :dohh:

OH YES! AND HE'S THREE MONTHS TODAY!  YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## doggylover

Sam the elementals are ridiculously expensive - one of the most expensive I've seen!! Bu I may yet be tempted...

So thought I'd share- Isabelle was having her nappy changed on the sofa (on a change mat) and she was having a few minutes nappy free time. Next thing there is this _noise_ and there was just poo everywhere! All over the change mat, all over the nappy wrap I'd taken off, all over the flipping sofa!!!! It took a while to get that cleared up and, when I did, she had done more poo in her new nappy, so that cam off and she was having anther few minutes nappy free time. I took her to look at something outside and set her on my lap...a warm patch suddenly was felt spreading through my jeans. She had peed on me!

So pee and poo all over this house today!


----------



## ukgirl23

I keep coming back to check if there is any update from Shell, my thoughts are totally with her and Allen today 

Sarah LOL at Isabelle!! Its so typical isn't it!! Happened to me this morning with Benson except luckily he was on a prefold and it soaked into that!! I LOVE Bumgenius so much! I love their Flip nappies too. Ben has a Flip on right now and the fit is so good on him. I will probably buy an Elemental nappy because I love their other products so much, I think if it is as good as their other nappies it will be worth paying a bit extra for xx


----------



## lily28

Shell hun, many many hugs, I'm thinking about you!



liams_mom said:


> OH YES! AND HE'S THREE MONTHS TODAY! YAYAYAYAY!

Yay happy 3 months!


----------



## lily28

With the pain in my wrists I'm on and off cloth bleh... I want to be well soon so we can go back to full time cloth again!

Also because of the pain I'm on and off with exercise. Today I did the 30 day shred thing (look at baby club https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/1926071-30-day-shred.html to join)
and now my wrists AND elbows are killing me. But I will stick to it. I'm tired of my fats.

TMI alert: I'm still celibate since the birth of baby :( no sex at all and I feel super guilty towards DH... I'm so afraid it is going to hurt! And when I feel like we could try it someone is super tired or baby needs a feed, hug, nappy change and so on.


----------



## doggylover

Lily I am also still celibate! We are planning on trying tonight. I was going to suggest it last night but, like Dennis, Isabelle decided that she would be super fussy so there was no way I was in the mood! I'm also so scared about the pain :(

Candy I want to get a flip as well! And I'm currently about to order some grovia inserts :dohh: 

So I accidentally caught Isabelle with my nail and now she is ANGRY. The only way to appease her is to shake things in front of her...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thinking of you Shell!!! :hugs:


----------



## Steph82

Sarah J, you have me sitting at my desk at work, in tears!!! At least you know that Izzys digestion is going well :rofl:. Maybe next time you'll have to remember that "one and done" does NOT apply to Izzy in this case lmao!!! Sweet little girl will suffer for this, when she is 16 and tries to date (I'm sure mom and dad will gladly share te story :haha:).

Candy, how is Bens green poop going? Any better yet? Loved loved loved the pics of your outting this weekend! The kids looked like they had a blast!

Sam, are you guys still full time CD?
The only problem I have with CD is the amount of stuff you have to take with you, when you leave the house. I have to plan on taking at least 1 diaper for every hour gone and then I always forget the wetbag :dohh:... Plus I need to have at least two changes of clothes, in case we leak lol. 
I am proud to say though... No leaks since those first two days! 
We have however had poopsplosions out of our sposies almost every day and non out of cloth. Serves everyone right for refusing to use my cloth :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Lily , I loved Dennis rolling over on video this morning, he's clever, did Grayson roll too? Ben wiggles and tries to roll but gets angry and screams instead :( No rolling here. 

Sarah, I love flip nappies, I just change out the insert and reuse the liner. I thought I would love GroVia but I actually hate them, they don't fit very well and I don't like the inserts either. Maybe I need to give them another shot? :/

Steph my period is due tomorrow his poo is green and frothy again and once again he's gassy, clingy and not napping as normal. I loved Grayson's leg warmers he looked so cute!! What nappy was he wearing? We have just begun using cloth full time, I used up all disposables so I wasn't tempted now we only have cloth in the house eeeeek. So far so good though. We are going to test Bumgenius over night tonight. 

I had to POAS today to make absolutely sure I wasn't pregnant before AF was due because next week I'm getting the coil and me and Aaron were bad and used the P.O method. Thankfully no more babies here! I've got my hands full with these 3 no more please! 
I don't know what it is with Aaron but since I had Benson he wants sex a lot! I might have to start not shaving and cut out wearing deodorant to fight him off!!  He started it the other night but I was so dog shit tired I just fell asleep hahahahahahahahaha poor bloke!


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: candy poor Aaron!

I saw in the for sale section on here that dan-o is selling a pile of preloved bumgenius!!! You should contact her and see if she has any left!


----------



## ukgirl23

ooooooooh really!!! I'll hunt her down like a nappy fiend  

Did you know Katie Price got married again and is pregnant with (hinted at) twins?? How did I miss this?! 

Been living in a baby shaped bubble for 3 months!


----------



## doggylover

She got married in January I think!! Well, she had three ceremonies (I think) so I don't know which was the real one. They'd only known each other for something like 2 months :wacko: her baby must be due soon. 
She is such a disgrace to womankind. (Sorry if anyone likes her. I actually used to quite respect her, after she was a total slut and calmed down a bit with Peter Andre!)

Ah ha! I have decided I will sell my snuza go which has never been used, and use the money to fund a flip trial set and an elemental! That way, nothing is really being spent....right?!


----------



## ukgirl23

january?! Im defo in a baby shaped bubble here! I think nappy fund is a great idea!! Ive just bid on a close parent pop in in ebay :D Have you tried those? x


----------



## doggylover

No I don't like the look of them :haha: I've heard they are pretty good though, but the look of some nappies is enough to put me off :dohh: not particularly sensible! Like, I love the tots bots and even though they aren't working for us so well, I want more because I love how they look! I'm an idiot...


----------



## Steph82

Candy, I'm sorry to hear that poor Benson is still suffering. But I guess the good thing is, that he is enough of a piggy to keep eating!! 
I'm still unsure about the babylegs... I really want to like them, but I feel like I'm putting my baby into thigh highs :shock: :haha:
The hedgehog cover is by best bottoms... I absolutely love it! I may have to get more :dohh:. I blame you guys with all this CD talk!! Lol

Sarah, I am just as ridiculous as you. I buy most diapers based on looks :dohh:. I actually just ordered two more on zulily for $11 each... Just because they are in these awesome prints. I have about 3 of those at home already, and I only use them as a house nappy because I won't trust them not to leak :rofl:.

Now my question: how can you show these awesome nappies off, without dealing with the constantly lifting t-shirts (which are impossible to find for the age btw)? Drives me mad!! The weather is perfect for just the nappy, but I can't get any tshirts for him :growlmad:.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls just dropping in to let you know how court went. It didn't turn out like I thought it would....we have joint custody still and I get them one week then he gets them a week. So we are equally sharing them and Allen's protection order was dropped. Brandon told the truth and Laurynn lied...it is heart breaking and I am really upset. It is worth it for the kids I guess. :-(


----------



## doggylover

Shell I'm so sorry to hear that things didnt turn out as well as hoped. But this is one step in the right direction :hugs: I'm also so sad to hear that Laurynn lied, but I'm sure she thought she was doing the right thing at the time.

Steph I don't get to show the nappies off really! They are for my own personal amusement I guess :haha: it's not usually hot enough here to not have pants on her, and atm it's so hot we've just been in nappy, but only around family! So they've been treated to the full range, but nobody else!


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Shell Im so sorry that things didnt go as well as you hoped. But like you said in fb a small win is still a win. you get the kids with yoh for a whole week every other week. Im so glad Allen has had that horrible protection order against him dropped! 

Steph LMFAO at thigh highs.... now you have said that I can no longer dress Ben in them!!! haha. 

Sarah Im the same I have to like the look of the nappy to buy it. I put Ben in just a nappy and t shirt. The ladies up the school like to see his cloth! xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Lily: I love your video of Dennis rolling over!! Such a handsome and clever boy! When he was really little (like around 3 weeks) Peter could almost flip himself from back to front--but thankfully he grew out of that desire!! I don't want to have to worry about that yet and he's no where near flipping from front to back either. He just face plants during tummy time. :haha:

Sarah: I had to laugh at your pee/poop incidents! :haha: That would have been so horrible and to have BOTH happen in the same day is just too much! Our apartment is only one floor, so we always change Peter in the nursery on his change table to make sure we don't have that happen to us too! 

Shell: I'm so sorry that things didn't go as well as you had hoped, but like Sarah and Candy said a small win is still something to cling to. Thankfully Allen has had his restriction dropped at least, so you can all be together the weeks you have the kids instead of him having to leave. 

Steph: We have a bunch of t-shirts for Peter, but he never really wears them because they always ride up etc which I find really annoying. Most of them are from Carters. Do you guys have that brand in the US? Also, Peter doesn't have a cute patterned bum to show off... so there's really no need to wear one! lol

Afm, not too much new here. Peter tried sitting in his bumbo for the first time yesterday and it went really well! We only put him in it for about 5 minutes because we didn't want him to overdo it with having to hold his head up etc and he did really well! He even lifted his hands up to grab at a toy we were dangling in front of him. Also the other day for the first time I noticed him stare straight at a toy on his bouncer and deliberately hit that one! :happydance: He's been swinging at them for weeks now, but this was the first time I noticed him specifically look straight at one of them and then hit that one. It's so awesome watching their little minds grow! :cloud9:


----------



## Steph82

Oh Shell, so sorry things didn't go your way, but like the ladies said, it's a step in the right direction! Did Lauryn lie initially or today? Having them every other week is not ideal, but it's better then what is going on now. 
Will there be another trial?

Candy, tell me about it with the thigh highs... Every time I had to pull his "baby legs" up (rather frequently), that's what I had to think of :haha:
And right on, showing off his cloth bum in school :thumbup:

Sarah L, before getting royally obsessed with these stupid CD, I hated putting Tshirts on Grayson. They always rode up. Granted they still do, but they are the only thing I can put him in, to show off his nappy ahahah.
We have Carter's, but you can only buy the sets (tshirts and pants) or just the shirts for 12months and up :growlmad:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Here's a pic from yesterday of Peter and Daddy hanging out! Peter apparently thinks his bumbo is an orator chair because all he really did while sitting in it was talk non-stop! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Bumbo 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## doggylover

Sarah that pic is gorgeous! So much better than our of Izzy who looks like we are torturing her!!!!

I agree about the whole tshirt riding up thing. Same with dresses!!

So, we tried to dtd again tonight. Tried being the operative word. Without giving a blow by blow we kept trying and trying to no avail, it was soooo stingy I had to get him to stop, and then he refused to try again because he didnt want to hurt me. And now I'm bleeding (how I'll never know since it got about 3mm in there!) Totally tmi, but I can put a finger in and push around in there and it is fine, but a penis?! Nope!

Please give me some tips to help make this easier! We're using lube, and I'm trying my best to relax and even just grit my teeth, but its so painful :cry: and yes, I cried again. Sexy. (Especially when I wiped my nose on my pj bottoms!!!)


----------



## Steph82

Sarah J, try maybe taking you PJ bottoms off next time?? How on earth you can bend that low to wipe your nose is beyond me :haha:. 

All kidding aside, I think you just have to keep at it. Kinda like loosing your virginity ... It keeps hurting for a while until things get more "used to it"?!


----------



## ukgirl23

hahahhaha steph!!! Sarah I think the situation has gotten so tense respecting the sex issue that now its a big thing. I think that maybe you need to walk before you run.. have you thought about trying other stuff first? like foreplay? but just that and then work up to actual sex? I know for me if I expect it to hurt it does hurt because I tense up. Its only been 3 months since you had miss Isabelle things down there may need more time dont be so hard u will get there xx

Sarah love the pic!! He looks so grown up in his bumbo! xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: I don't have much advise for you... we've only DTD once and it was definitely uncomfortable, but for different reasons. We used lots of lube too and it wasn't a very comfortable fit, but the really uncomfortable part for me was the pressure and tension it put on my abs and my incision. (DH on top missionary) So next time we'll have to try another position, although I'm certainly in no hurry for that! :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

well Af has arrived and I have a fussy gassy baby again :(


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry Candy! Really hope your coil ends this for you guys!

Oh Shel! Glad you have them more but wish it was even more!

Steph American apparel sell baby t's three to six mos and up. Just plain colors and a little bit expensive for what they are IMO but they have them!


----------



## kirstabelle

And Peter looks so grown up in his bumbo Sarah L!! Great photo!


----------



## doggylover

Candy sorry about the witch playing havoc with poor Bens tummy again :( like kirsty said, hopefully the coil will bring you both some relief.

Steph...you're supposed to take the off bottoms off? No wonder we didnt succeed! :haha: they were on the floor and I used them like a tissue! 

Thanks for all your help/tips/not laughing at me ladies :) tbh I would be quite happy never to dtd again, until I wanted another baby that is! I just do it as my wifely duty to Simon! How bad is that?! I'm only 27, imagine what I'll be saying about it all when we're hitting 60!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

his tummy is fine now! My supply dropped back down to normal. His poo is still very watery but its yellow and doesnt smell. Hes back to eating properly and its just the same as bfing when Im not on my period :/ 

Sarah I used to want it all the time but since having Benson Im so tired I cba with it all and maknly when he is on top Im laying there thinking about donuts or what to do tomorrow lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Bahaha! Thinking about donuts! :rofl:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls now that I can properly update you about court....we didn't even have a trial. They took Laurynn and Brandon back to judges chambers and Brandon told the judge what really happened and then Laurynn said her dad never told them to lie and when my lawyer told her about swearing under oath and what he had her recorded saying she looked at him and said I never said that to you. So thats how our judge came to the decision of splitting time and dropping the order against Allen.

Sarah I love dtd after having Emme. It spiced back up because we have to find ways to dtd while she is sleeping. Sorry your having a difficult time.

Candy yay for Benny's yellow non stinky poo!!!


----------



## doggylover

So, the judge even knew she was lying? And still gave joint custody? I don't get it at all. But at least the order against Allen is dropped and you get to be a family again when the kids are with you.


----------



## Mommabrown

yep....the better of the children...i get to spend equal amount as he does and after everything I guess it is better off for Laurynn and Brandon. And really my lawyer was more worried about Landon and Emmaleigh so it was a big relief to have this shit dropped against Allen. Of course he wanted him to sit in jail and rot. Laurynn isn't even the same kid but I am not worrying.


Emme is going into a pageant!!! I don't know who is more excited...me or ALLEN!!! LMAO


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies, so just a quick update on our psych experiment!

Peter completed his two days and it was pretty interesting! They had him lie in this crib they had made which had an LCD screen above his head, and they used an infra-red tracker to see where his eyes moved to track what he was looking at. They showed different coloured shapes on either side of the screen, and the test was to see where he looked and depending on what colour they showed whether he anticipated where the next shapes would appear based on the pattern he already seen. 

In other news, we're totally melting here! :nope: Today we spent all afternoon at the mall just to be somewhere that was air conditioned. And it was SOOO nice. We actually got to cuddle for a while and have a proper BF session that was actually comfortable for both of us. I am SO ready for summer to be done with! Roll on Fall!! :dohh:


----------



## kirstabelle

Candy do you think it was the lactose free diet that sorted him out? 

Shel maybe the judge gave joint custody because he could tell from Laurynn's lying that she didn't want to get her dad in trouble or miss out on seeing him at all? Even though he is a jerk and doesn't deserve it. Especially after trying to sell them back to you the day before. 

Glad you had a cool time at the mall Sarah! We have ac in our living room and bedroom and they have been cranking!! Our electricity bill will be through the roof this month I'm sure. 

AFM- we have new reflux meds as of Tuesday and new formula as of last night so really hoping we see an improvement by the weekend. This has been such a long drawn out process I am hoping and hoping that it will be over for us now! 

Also am starting to do all CD in the day time but still using sposies for nights and outings. It's going well so far. The fitteds with covers combo really seems pretty bulletproof. Definitely liking stuff with Velcro ATM as it is just better for a petite baby IMO. But haven't had any leaks with things with snaps yet... Touch wood!


----------



## lily28

ukgirl23 said:


> Did you know Katie Price got married again and is pregnant with (hinted at) twins?? How did I miss this?!
> 
> Been living in a baby shaped bubble for 3 months!

Omg I didn't know! WTH! I was always up to date with my gossip lol :haha:

Thanks for the good words about Dennis, he is sooo active, I can't imagine what we will go through when he starts walking lol, I feel sorry for us already!:dohh:

Mommabrown congrats om Emma! Break a leg!


----------



## Steph82

Kristy :rofl: @ selling the kids back :rofl:


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum Peter's study thing sounds fun! Did he follow the dot with his eyes and did he re ognise the patterns? Its so hot here too we are having our hottest summer in over 200 years!! x

Kristabelle thats how we started cloth too then moved up to over night cloth. xx 

Lily Ive made a note to myself to get back in the loop! lol xx

afm my period is stopping after just 2 days. Usually it lasts 7.. Aaron is happy lol. Bens poo has been yellow today and smelling normal with seedy bits in it!!! Thats normal baby poo finally! As we reach our 2 weeks without dairy mark tomorrow... looks like I will be cutting out milk and soy for a while longer then. xx


----------



## doggylover

Hey all, I had typed a massive post yesterday then my iPad died :growlmad: but read everything and had many interesting things to say! Keeping up with everyone on fb anyway!

Love to all mummies and babies x


----------



## ReadytoMum

Candy: I don't really get to know how/what Peter did on the test, but the girl doing the experiment did tell us that most babies have the same reactions to the shapes and that it confirms their hypothesis that babies do form memories, but that they don't have any long term retention abilities. 

Afm, Peter and I went to a "Royal Baby Storytime" this morning in honour of Will and Kate's yet-to-arrive-baby. It was pretty fun, and I got some super cute pics of Peter wearing a little crown. :haha:

Also, because it is SO hot here still, last night for the first time I put Peter down to sleep without swaddling him. He was clutching his bib when I finished feeding him (he wasn't wearing it) so I just put him to bed with the bib. lol He fell asleep quickly and stayed asleep so we're trying it again tonight without the swaddle too!! Fingers crossed we're past that stage now!


----------



## doggylover

That would be great, Sarah, if he's able to just go down so quickly without any swaddle! Impressive that he goes down so easily anyway!!! 

Nothing new with me. We are melting in the heat still...


----------



## Steph82

Hi ladies,

Just checking in, if everyone is still good and gas not melted yet :haha:. We deal with that weather all year round, but we are prepared with AC everywhere!!! 
I need to catch up properly on here soon but right now I'm on my phone so it's difficult. 

I really hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies, so the last few days Peter has been acting a bit odd. Yesterday for the first time he decided that he REALLY wanted to roll from back to front. He's never shown any interest in it before, but he's very suddenly determined to do it. And everytime I've lain him on his back since yesterday morning he's tried to roll himself over. (except bedtime!) :shrug:

He can roll onto his side no problem, but his bottom arm is in the way preventing him from getting right over. He kicks and tries to throw his weight over to push himself over but he can't quite do it and he gets so angry and screams because he can't do it--and then when he ends up back on his back again he just loses it! But the really bizzare part of it all is that he doesn't really LIKE tummy time... does he not realize that's where he's going to end up if he does actually flip himself over?! :dohh:

Also, Peter is 3 Months today!!


----------



## lily28

Peter is not just a pretty face! Wow rolling from back to tummy is super advanced!

Dennis can turn but does he like it? Not at all!

I think I got my period bleeeh!


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay for Peter! !!! Emmaleigh does things when she feels good and ready to also. 

Lily yuk for AF. 

We have central heat and air so we stay in most of the time at a nice cool 74 F. Last couple of nights we have had thunderstorms roll through.

Afm, not a lot new....Emme is back to eating a lot so I am figuring growth spurt??? Hell this child does things her way and not mine lol silly baby!


----------



## lily28

^ Nice to hear she is eating. 
Did she do anything like this: chomping her hands and then when you offer milk she cries?


----------



## Mommabrown

Yes!!!!!!!!!!! It is crazy trying to figure her out! I never know now if she is hungry or just chewing on them to be chewing!


----------



## lily28

Same here, so frustrating... It must be the growth spurt...


----------



## doggylover

My idiot baby is now officially the only kid who can't, and has no interest in ever starting to, roll. 

Oh ladies, I am frustrated and at my wits end about sleep. Until she was two months she slept wonderfully! Up to 7 hours every night! But for the last month it's been getting worse and worse, most nights now its a maximum of two hours. I know she can't be hungry all those times, but I don't know what else to do but feed her back to sleep. This morning at 5.30 I tried to leave her, and she lay for half an hour chatting, then dozing off (she was loud though so she woke Simon) then after she'd dozed off a few times she got annoyed and starting crying. So I can't just leave her when she wakes or she cries, but I can't keep getting up every two hours, even if it is only for 10 mins at a time.

I think if it had always been this way it wouldn't be so bad, but its the fact that she used to sleep so so well, and she is just awful now. Simon took her downstairs at 6am this morning and I just cried and cried because I have no idea what to do. I know it will pass eventually....but when? When she's 1? I actually dread going to bed now, because I know that means its time for a whole night of disturbed 'sleep'.


----------



## lily28

^ oh hun so sorry... I'm sure it is just a phase and it will go away soon. Just hang in there... Babies grow and learn new things everyday and that makes them fussy.
Have you tried sleeping in the same bed those nights she extra irritated? 
Personally I know I can't function like a human being if I don't get good sleep so I just pick Dennis from his cradle and we sleep together in bed when he seems to be very annoying. When he calms down he is back in the cradle.
Hugs!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Izzy isn't the only non-roller!! Peter keeps trying to make it from back to front, but he hasn't gotten there yet. I'm actually wondering if the reason he started trying was because he was feeling congested (since he now has a full blown cold and only started trying to roll on Friday!) 

I wish I could help you on the sleep front! :hugs: I don't really know what to suggest. Does she stay awake for long periods during the day? Maybe she's sleeping too much during the day and needs longer awake periods? I hope you get some good sleep stretches soon!!! I know your parents are near by, could they come round for a day and let you catch up on some sleep?


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah Hugs Sarah....I am with Lily here. If I got up and sat there every time Emme was up hungry I would just as exhausted. I put her in the bed with me. I may be setting myself up for a huge problem in the future but I will deal with that when we cross that bridge. 

Readytomum poor Peter! I hope he gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## ukgirl23

I co-slept with all 3 of mine now, I thought I would have issues getting my older 2 to sleep in their own beds but honestly they slept nicely in their big kids beds from about 1.5- 2 years, When Lucas was 2 I put him in the same bed as Connie and they co-slept which was mainly because we had limited space in our old house but it was great because they slept much better together. 

Benson only rolled once and hasn't done so again since, he does roll to his side for boobies but nothing else. 

We have a lot of hand sucking and chewing on toys going on here at the moment, we have our appointment for the hospital dr about his poo on friday so I'm looking forward to that, I've seen a great improvement since quitting dairy and soy but I'm dropping off weight rather fast. I'll post a pic of my tummy later... I look like I've never given birth!! 

I have to share this funny story with you all... as you know I have to do school runs in the mornings with Connie and Luke and mainly I'm not awake, I'm in zombie mode until after 9am lol, so this lady stops me on the streets and asks me if I wanted to take one of her free magazines to read... to which I replied... read???? I don't get time to read... I can't even poo anymore!!! OMG as the words were exiting my mouth I was embarrassed hahahaha people shouldn't talk to me in the morning!


----------



## Steph82

Awe Sarah J, sorry that you are so frustrated and tired right now. I noticed that Grayson needs less sleep during the day now... So on days where he sleeps too much, he will wake more often at night. On days where is goes to his baby sitter (who keeps him busy for most of the day), he is completely exhausted at night and therefore sleeps better. I don't ever try to keep him awake forcefully, but picking him up and keeping him busy does help. 
I also agree with the other ladies... Pull her into bed with you (maybe after the second waking of the night). It's easier to feed and sleep for you... And she may be more settled.

Sarah L, poor Peter. Hopefully he will get better really soon!!!! 

Candy, :rofl: about you sharing your time to poo with some strange lady :haha:. I bet she will think twice, before approaching someone next time!
And great news about the loosing weight!! Not that you had much to lose to begin with, but I think every women likes to lose weight lol. 
I'm 7lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight but would still like to lose another 10lbs. I will BF Grayson until he is 20 if I have to :haha:. My mom even made the comment, that since loosing weight is working so great for me, that maybe she should start BF as well :rofl:

AFM, bad news on the relationship front :cry:. Not sure we will be able to get our act together. We are planning to sit down and talk tonight, but he has basically confirmed, that he feels like something is missing, that he is depressed and that because of these things, he is not physically attracted to me. I have tried to be understanding, give him time, talk things over, be mad, argued, etc... I am at my wits end. At thins point, I have offered, that we live as roommates (in separate bedrooms) and raise the baby together. Of course there would be rules (like: no dates come to the house or around the baby, each have set days to go out and stay home, schedule on who takes care of what, etc) that will have to be followed. I offered this to him last week and told him to think it over. I basically said, that I don't expect price charming but I do need to feel loved and appreciated and if I don't, then he is being unfair to me (which he agreed). We said, that we would talk tonight about how to move forward. 
Sorry for the vent... Just been trying to pretend that everything is fine and have to let it out someplace.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Steph Im so sorry hun. You are such an amazingly and lovely person you deserve to be treated with love and care. I can not believe he is saying this to you now so soon after Grayson! It must be very difficult. I know personally I wouldnt be able to live as room mates with Aaron it would be too hard. You are one tough mummy! We are all here for you. No need to apologise for the vent. No matter when you need us we are here for you xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahaha Candy that is freaking hilarious! I would love to have been there.

Steph....we are all here for you no matter what! Like Candy says you are an amazing person! I am sure after being laid off from his job that it was a big blow to him. I know I could never be room mates with Allen but I do see how you are trying for Grayson to have both his parents there for him.:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am no relationship guru so I don't have much advice except hang in there and fight for what you believe in!


----------



## Steph82

Thank you Candy! I don't mean to complain because he truely is not being cruel or disrespectful. I believe, that if he is missing those feelings, then we have to find other ways to get along. I just don't want to be in a loveless relationship. I would rather raise Grayson with both parents as friends, then pull baby and daddy apart. I don't know if it can work that way, but I think it's worth a shot. Heck, we live like that now... Only that we share a bed. The last thing I want, is for him to stay in the relationship, because he feels obligated. That will not make either if us happy and keep me from finding someone that WANTS to be with me.
Again, he is not being unkind... He still cooks dinner, takes care of the baby, makes me coffee, etc. 
I guess we will see if he has anything to say tonight.


----------



## Steph82

Thank you Shell! I'm not a very emotional person (unless it comes to my baby, family, or animals lol), so it may work... At least until Grayson is old enough, to go a few days without seeing his dad.

Good news on the Mirena front: no cramps or bleeding since the first day. I actually forgot that I had it lmao :haha:... Don't think I'll be needing at anytime soon but hey... It's good for 5 years... Surely I will need it again SOMEDAY :rofl:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph: I'm so sorry to hear that things have gotten to this point with Rob. I think it's great though that you've both been able to acknowledge that something isn't quite right without it getting to a point where it does become hurtful and cruel. I hope your talk goes well tonight, and that you're able to do whatever you think it best for both of you and for Grayson. :hugs: :hugs: And no matter WHAT happens, Grayson has got one awesome mama and he's a lucky little boy!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph you are pretty amazing I have to say! I think that living with Rob while Grayson is so young is a great compromise, and I agree that if the feelings aren't there for him, there is no point in you both being "stuck" in the relationship if you could be looking for a man to sweep you off your feet. You're so practical about it, for you and Grayson, I think that's amazing. I'm sorry that it may not work out, but I hope your talk goes well and you both get the outcome that is best for all three of you.

Thanks for all your support ladies. I do bring isabelle into bed, but not usually until (earliest) 5am, and tbh I don't sleep well at all when she's in bed, so I feel like bringing her in earlier would mean I get less sleep lol. To be fair, I'm not actually that tired from it all, it's the FRUSTRATION that gets me. It's so frustrating not knowing why she has started waking when she slept so well, and the uncertainty of what's going to happen each night makes me dread going to bed. 

In other news, it's our second wedding anniversary today, we are so rock and roll that we celebrated with fish and chips, shloer(for US Ladies its like non alcoholic sparkling wine, so a soft drink) and donuts! We know how to party :haha: we are hoping to go out for dinner on Saturday...my parents are baby sitting. Which is hilarious considering Isabelle still won't take much from a bottle!

Also, you might remember a few weeks ago I went to a get together for my local cloth nappy library? Well, it's just recently established and they are looking for people to help expand, and they asked me if I would partner up with another local girl (who I actually know from my bf group) and if we would run the library in our area, organise get togethers and sort out all the hire etc of nappies. I very excited :) mainly because before I start we 'have' to try out all the nappies they have in the kits so I know what everything is! What I hear there is FREE NAPPIES!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ahh Happy Anniversary Sarah!!! And OMG I would so be over the moon! Anytime I hear the word free I am always down with what ever is going on!!! Lol How exciting for you and Izzy's bum!!!! lol

Readytomum how is Peter doing?? 

Steph I honestly hate that this is going on for you and will do all the crying for you! Lol I could not have remained as calm as you have through it all either. I hope you both have a better conversation tonight!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Mommabrown said:


> Ahh Happy Anniversary Sarah!!! And OMG I would so be over the moon! Anytime I hear the word free I am always down with what ever is going on!!! Lol How exciting for you and Izzy's bum!!!! lol
> 
> Readytomum how is Peter doing??
> 
> Steph I honestly hate that this is going on for you and will do all the crying for you! Lol I could not have remained as calm as you have through it all either. I hope you both have a better conversation tonight!

Peter is doing ok! Getting lots of sleep and cuddles today. And I'm sure it doesn't make a difference to him, but I made sure to take my multi vitamin today and chugged some Orange Juice just in case he does get any benefit from it in my BM. :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ahhhh Good! I am sure with a regimen like that he will be back to feeling better in no time!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

yay for free nappies!!!!! Mega jealous here! Annnnd Congrats on your second year anniversary xxxxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Happy Second Wedding Anniversary Sarah!! :wine:

I hope you and Simon get to enjoy your dinner away on the weekend! It sounds like you could certainly use the break!


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> it's the FRUSTRATION that gets me.
> 
> In other news, it's our second wedding anniversary today
> 
> I very excited :) mainly because before I start we 'have' to try out all the nappies they have in the kits so I know what everything is! What I hear there is FREE NAPPIES!

Oh I know what you mean. It's trial and error with babies, just see what works best for you, I know many parents can't sleep at all with a baby in bed.

Happy 2nd anniversary!!! Sounds nice, I love fish and chips :blush: and I didn't know about shloer, sounds great I love white wine spritzers, and well, anything with CO2:haha:
Hope you have a great time:kiss:

we are celebrating our 10th anni on Sept!:happydance:

OMG so amazing you will get to try all the nappies available!!!

Dennis is giving to my nerves at evenings he is fussy, and needy like never before. He wants to nibble every 15 min. He acts all starving and then takes a couple of sips and turns away from the boob, or he nibbles and cries. WTH!
Then he spends all night breastfeeding, which makes me super thirsty.:growlmad: Is that the 3rd month regression everyone is talking about?

Oh and we DTD! It hurt but at least we did it lol!


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Peter is doing ok! Getting lots of sleep and cuddles today. And I'm sure it doesn't make a difference to him, but I made sure to take my multi vitamin today and chugged some Orange Juice just in case he does get any benefit from it in my BM. :shrug:

Oh glad he is feeling better!!!:hugs: Trust me vit c does go in BM:winkwink: so take lots of it!


----------



## ukgirl23

Ben's teething! urgh hes all full of spit and even tried to munch on my face earlier! Luckily I didnt put make up on because we were meant to be going swimming which didnt happen because the pool is shut fir lessons and Aaron wont drive us to the other pool! grrrr I have all his stuff packed and we cant go nust me and Ben after today because the kids break up for summer tomorrow Im so annoued!!!


----------



## doggylover

Lily, while I, very happy that you dtd, I'm now upset that I'm the only one who still hasn't! We didn't even attempt last night as I didn't want our anniversary to end with me sobbing (again). 10th anniversary soon? :shock: whoa!! That's some milestone!

Sarah, careful with drinking the OJ- my aunt was advised to drink lots of it to help relieve her sons constipation! If you comeback with a story about explosive poo tomorrow, we'll know what to put it down to! How is Peter feeling now? Isabelle feels very sorry for herself when she has the cold!

Candy, grrr about not getting to go swimming. It would be nice for the whole family to go, but with the other two being so much older and (I'm guessing!) boisterous it would be tough to keep an eye on them all!

Meant to say in the last post, you ladies asked if izzys problem at night is maybe related to how much she sleeps during the day (which makes sense). I haven't kept, but today she had 3 naps of 30 minutes, and two of around 40, so she's sleeping so,we here probably around 3hrs during the day, and is awake for anything from 1-3hours. Does that sound 'normal'? I know a girl at my baby class said her son (a week younger than Izzy) has a 2.5 hour nap in the early afternoon, so I feel like she maybe doesn't sleep too much?

What are your LOs sleep habits during the day?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: Don't feel too bad about the DTD! DH tried last night, and I told him to take a hike! :haha: We have once, but it wasn't very comfortable and I'm in no rush to try again!

As far as sleeping habits for Peter, he usually wakes up around 7:30 or 8:00ish. Usually about two hours after he wakes up he'll sleep for an hour or so, and then in late afternoon he'll sleep for 2-3 hours. And he's usually in bed by 9:00ish now. Somedays he'll only have his longer afternoon nap and no other nap during the day. :shrug: We don't really have any set routine for times, although I try really hard to make sure that he gets that longer nap in at some point since he doesn't do the short and frequent naps at all.

Afm, Peter is still super snuffly. He's in pretty good spirits, but he's so stuffed up and clearly breathing through a nose that's full of snot. :wacko: I wish he could just blow his nose and get it all out!! Sigh.

I've got a pretty runny nose too... so not sure if I got it from Peter, or if I gave it to him!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sarah we attempted DTD once and it ended up with me pushing DH off me muttering loudly 'just get off me it feels like you're trying to stuff it in there folded in half!' Needless to say he was not amused by my comment! We've done other things but not attempted DTD again. I feel like I could never have sex again and be perfectly fine tbh. DH not so much! He has been very kind though in not bugging me about it so that's good at least. I had an episiotomy with Tommy so was sore for a bit afterwards when DTD but even with no tear or cut this time around I feel like it's even more uncomfortable. Blah!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah at the moment our babies should sleep 15 hours out of 24. I used baby Esp tracker app to record when and how long Ben was sleeping and he gets just under 15 hours a day. He naps a lot with a typical awake period of just over an hour between naps and goes all night. But if you can use the tracker to see her sleep routine and how much she is getting you could be better able to attack the problem that way? xx

Connie and Lucas are angels at the pool but they both need help because they cant swim so we wanted to take Ben alone first. We are hoping to go after school tomorrow instead now xx


----------



## Steph82

Sweetpea :rofl: at your comment to DH! I'm sure he will see the comical value of it down the road! After all, it could be a compliment to him right?!
I'm in the same boat as all of you, I could be happy with not having to do it ever again... I guess there is the bright side to relationship problems :shrug:. Looks like I won't have to hahaha :haha:

Grayson is pretty scheduled with his sleeping at night. He is in bed no later then 9 (has been getting closer to 8 this last week) and usually sleeps until 9 (with lots of feeding breaks of course). He will normally wake up around 6, when I have to feed him before I leave for work. Today, he decided it was a perfect time for his morning poo... Splosion I may add :dohh:... Cue, I had to change my work outfit :haha:. He was so happy with himself, that he decided to stay awake for another 30min, laughing and talking! I changed him (and myself) and put him in bed with daddy. By the time I got out of the (second) shower, he was out cold again lol.
I have noticed, that we are having poosplosions almost daily now with disposable diapers :shrug:. I am seriously considering switching to cloth for nighttime but I worry that we will get leaks. Right now he gets changed at 9pm and then again at 6am (and then at 6.15 because of a poo leak ahaha). Do you CD ladies think that cloth could hold enough pee?

Candy, I hope you get to take Ben swimming today! I'm sure he will love it!! 

Sarah L, hope little Peter starts to recover quickly. I think it's good, that you are also sick! That way your body can build the immunities, that will help him get better faster!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph we get almost 12 hours out of our cloth at night! She goes into it anywhere between 7.30-8.30, and doesn't get changed until anywhere between 7.30 and 8am! I use a bamboo fitted with a bamboo booster in it, then a cotton booster between the nappy and wrap. Totally sodden each morning...but no leaks! Give it a go , worst that happens is a leak! Maybe just put him to bed in a nappy and a blanket just in case? If its warm enough (which I imagine it is!)

Thanks for the dtd stories ladies - especially Nicole! :rofl: 

As I mentioned on fb today has been a rough day for my little miss. She is either asleep on the boob or screaming, it's so pathetic. I guess her shots aren't making her feel too good.

Also thanks for the info re sleeping. Sarah, does Peter go from his morning nap to late afternoon with nothing?! What a boy!! Candy, Isabelle sounds similar to Ben in her napping habits, and counting I'm night sleep she is just around 15 hrs :) I guess day sleep isn't an issue, so still not sure why she's waking more at night.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah poor little Izzy! I felt so horrible for her reading about her horrible day! 

Steph... I haven't put Emme in a CD at night yet...but she usually pees as soon as she wakes up in the morning and has a healthy BM so I fear it may lead to massive chaos yet! Lmao 

Afm, well I am going back to college to work on my Bachelors Degree!!!!! I hope I can manage with a baby!Yikes! Today me and Emme are chilling out listening to music and being lazy!


----------



## Steph82

Well, I think I will have to invest in a wool cover for nighttime ... Since its more breathable and all :haha:. I will try the bamboozle bamboo fitted with a microfiber insert (so he feels dry) and see how we do. Hmm or maybe I'll change him into CD when I change him in the morning (before I have to change him again due to poopsplosions). Idk... I wish I didn't have to work and could just put him in CD all the time.. Then it wouldn't be such an issue with predicting his Poo. Lol. Oh boy!
Shell, how exciting that your going back to school. What will your major be? I think you will do great with school and baby! Em can help you study!

Sarah J, I hope you and Izzy have recovered from your "eventful" day.


----------



## Steph82

Speaking of wool covers... Lily I believe you have one right? 

Do any of you ladies have experience with upcycled ones off of etsy? They look pretty cute and are very reasonably priced. I'm just curious, if they work the same as the brand name ones? I would really like to get a shorty for nighttime under his sleeper. 
They are supposed to be awesome for night time, since they are breathable (more the PUL cover) and therefore less chances of a rash. I also can't imagine sleeping in a super wet diaper, that traps heat. This seems like a good solution but some hands on experience would be great


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Steph have you checked out the Fluff Exchange on Facebook??? It is pretty good they have really nice used CD for reasonable prices!!! 

I am going for my Bachelors in Nursing but I also have an AAS in Medical Laboratory Technology. Lol Emme would probably be helping to eat my homework. Right now my obstacle is scheduling around Allen's schedule so he can help watch her. Looks like lots of night classes at first.


----------



## Steph82

I have not heard of them... I will have to check then out:thumbup:. I'm trying to limit myself, to not buy anything for at least a month :dohh:. But everytime I see a deal, I want to buy lol. Did I send you the pocket diaper with the zipper on the outside? Not sure if I had included it, but babyhalfoff.com has them on sale for $12.47 and the hemp insert for $3.85. Just in case you like them and want to add them to you stash lol.

Oh nursing school sounds amazing! I always wanted to go to nursing school but when I tried to get into the 1 year program after finishing my BA in special Ed, I didn't get in :cry:.
I absolutely love nursing classes, so I will be totally jealous over here :haha:


----------



## doggylover

"My baby ate my homework" would be a great excuse!! That's great news Shell! Do you start next month?

Steph, I imagine that the ones on etsy are just fine, as long as they are lanolised (I think that's the word!) and made of the right type of wool they should work fine. If they are selling them as shorties then I would go for it. If they are cheap you won't have wasted too much money. But I think lily will be the expert on this one tbh!
maybe I should invest in wool as well :haha: it would work great for us at night!

Simon is mad at me. I find his way of working with Isabelle very difficult to deal with sometimes. Like today when she was upset he started playing airplane with her, which she usually loves, but after a few goes when she was still crying, that's the due to stop in my eyes.he kept going and she was crying her eyes out so I told him to stop and comfort her. I don't get why he'd keep trying something that wasnt working
Then when she was getting ready for bed she was super tired and grumpy. He cuddled her until she settled and I said maybe she'd like to sit between my legs (when she's grumpy she doesn't like lying on her playmat which he knows from at least last night) and he replies "yeah that's a good idea" then lay her flat and she started SCREAMING. I asked why he did that since he knows she hates it when she's cross, and he just went "whatever" and hasn't spoken to me since. I guess he feels like I'm always questioning everything he does and having a go at him, but I just don't get why he does some stuff which upsets her. :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah men just don't have the slightest clue. You are n't questioning him you are just more intouch with her behavior patterns and know what to do in moments like that. Allen is the same way and he says she is to difficult for him to take care of. Hence I do almost everything for her as he is a big willy if he has to. 

I am very interested in going on to become a pediatric nurse in general. I love science and taking care of babies so why not, right? Yeah I do start next month on the 19th and after speaking with my advisor I will know the exact plan for getting my goal completed! I go speak with him on Tuesday so hopefully it all works out like I am expecting it too.


----------



## doggylover

I feel like studying in the US is much more flexible than over here (um, my only source for this is watching Teen Mom where they seem to be able to schedule things really well!) I know at the university I went too things are very much if you can't meet our schedule...too bad! 

Yeah, I am definitely more in tune with what she needs and what all her little grizzles mean, but of course we all our as we are the mummies!! We are the ones who spend most of the day with them! What pisses me off is that then Simon moans if she cries when he comes home, but if she is then in a good mood and I say for him to take her, he just sets her on his lap and watches TV while jiggling a toy in front of her face. He is a great dad, but sometimes I think he just doesn't know what to do with her when she's awake and playful!


----------



## lily28

Mommabrown said:


> I am going for my Bachelors in Nursing but I also have an AAS in Medical Laboratory Technology.

:thumbup: Good job! Almost all the females in my family are nurses! I should have become one too.
Keep it up hun! Good luck with classes!


Dennis is 3 months old today hehee!

Heat wave here 39°C (102°F) and we are barricading inside with AC till the weekend.:wacko:


----------



## lily28

doggylover said:


> hasn't spoken to me since. I guess he feels like I'm always questioning everything he does and having a go at him, but I just don't get why he does some stuff which upsets her. :shrug:

:hugs: You guys will work it out, it is normal. I am like that with DH too. He scares Dennis sometimes and I tell him off. Like I'm changing a nappy and he will suddenly appear behind me and the baby will get startled and start screaming until he turns blue. Being a very dark man doesn't help him either. So I tell him "get away!" and then he gets mad at me! :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Sometimes I think Simon thinks she is older/finds things funny that an older kid would, eg him popping up from nowhere shouting BOO! I always tell him off that he is going to scare her! In fairness he never has....but he could!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I know pesonally that Aaron does things differently to me too and at first I was frustrated but his way works too if I leave him to it. Maybe when Simon is with Isabelle you should go do something else and let him learn his own ways. Sometimes as mummies we think our way is the only way. I hope you two sort it out soon maybe have a chat with him about it? xx


----------



## doggylover

He's such an idiot that he'd forgotten he was annoyed with me after he'd been digging the garden!! He's hilarious! 

Omg I seriously have a cd problem here! I've bought 4 new and 2 preloved nappies this week. I cannot justify this continuing!! We'll be broke soon!!!


----------



## lily28

I don't let myself hang around those CD FB groups because they are so tempting. I already have more than I use, and when I tried to sell they wouldn't go  so no more cloth for me. What an addiction! As Dennis grows and pees more we need better inserts and boosters. Any good suggestions?


----------



## ukgirl23

hahahaha Sarah men are such plebs! Once Aaron got mad at me because he put his shorts in the washing basket..... and I washed them!! hahaha! xxx

Lily Im the same. Ive had to leave groups because they were posting up lovely nappies for sale and links to cheap sites and we cant afford it especially with summer holidays starting now. 

Benson pees loads through the night so I brought some layered bamboo inserts they are amazing. He has one on riht now with a flip cover they last him maybe 4 hours but obvi I change him before that I use them in the morning and at night when he sleeps the most. I got mine quite cheap from tinynippers or whatever the site is called. xx 

Benson has his hospital app today about his smelly poo which isnt smelly anymore. The dairy soy rree diet has turned his poo back to normal smell and colour but its still very loose at times so Im looking for the go ahead on solids. Just to replace one feed a day with rice or cereal so that his poo will be thicker. Hopefully we get the go ahead. I have to stay on the diet until Ben is six months old as most babies resolve the dairy intolerance before then. Then we can start to introduce milk back to my diet and I'll get fat again lol x

Also I have to wonder after seeing some groups on fb.. I know everyone parents differently ect but do you think you can take parenting too far? Like only feeding your child all that organic shit like a breakfast bar made from berries and nuts and seeds youve never heard of before. Or not having treatment recommended bybdrs and instead going to chiropractors and cutting gluten out of the kids diet.. I wonder if some people try too hard? Without meaning to be offensive and not aimed at anyone here xx


----------



## lily28

Oh I remember the site with the affordable nappies and inserts etc, I have it bookmarked somewhere! lol I 'll take a look there! They had charcoal inserts too.
Good luck with the hospital app! 
I'm looking into books for baby food
This one https://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Wholesome-Baby-Food-Guide-Maggie-Meade/9780446584104
and those from Annabel Karmel:
https://www.bookdepository.co.uk/author/Annabel-Karmel
I've heard a lot of good things about this one https://www.bookdepository.co.uk/An...ler-Meal-Planner-Annabel-Karmel/9780091924850

Anyways, those things I read about the biodynamic super foods they feed theis babies that are extra organic, yeah sure if you have all that time and money in your hands do it. But for normal parents it is impossible.
For us as a family I stick to local, seasonal, fresh food. If I can do organic too, great, but I'm not obsessed about it. I do think some parents are taking it too far, and imho they lie most of the time. Like they read something and then they post in pinterest or in forums about it AS IF they are actually doing it.

I 've agreed with dh to try and keep Dennis away from cow's milk as long as possible, and better stick with goat's milk, and yogurt. This is the only thing that we will do differently from conventional parenting in terms of food. I will give my kid sugary treats and everything that is normal kwim?

And no chiropractor is better than a good pediatrician, sorry it doesn't work that way.


----------



## doggylover

Lily I've heard great things about the rumparooz hemp 6r booster. Expensive, but apparently one of the most absorbent you can get. If you want to replace your inserts in pockets (all mine are either minky or microfibre) you can get bamboo inserts from both littlelamb and Alva (Alva are much much cheaper of course!) 
And the hemp trifold boosters from tiny nippers look good too. We don't need any extra atm, and i have lots of size 2 LL bamboo boosters, but they'll be first up if we do as they are cheap!

Food wise, Isabelle won't be getting any gluten to start off with, hopefully until she's at least 9/10 months. I'll substitute normal bread/pasta etc with gluten free varieties. *BUT* that's because my dad is a coeliac! And my sister definitely has a mild intolerance to gluten so has cut it out of her diet, so it would follow that it could be an issue for Isabelle. Eating gluten free isn't a big deal for us anyway as we do when we eat with my dad (several times a week) so it's a pretty normal part of our diet to cut it out at times.

As with lily, I will also avoid cows milk until she's one, but she will get yoghurt (that's the advice, seems weird considering what yoghurt is made of...!!!) other than that, she'll eat what we eat for meals! I'll avoid sugary snacks on a day to day basis as I know my mum has those covered! But every now and again, sure why not?! I LOVE junk food so she probably will too!


----------



## doggylover

Also I haven't bought anything from those cd groups (except the local one and I have met the girl and just had a crazy moment!) but will use them to sell!


----------



## ukgirl23

I don't give cows milk until 1 year either but he will get it through my milk after 6 months if it upsets his tummy I'll switch him to formula I'm loosing way too weight on this diet. I'm almost down to a size 8 now. 

I was talking to my mum this morning about weaning and she says Ben looks like he might need solids at 4 months because I'm only getting an hour and half gap between feeds now and he is a big boy (almost 17lbs). My friend held off solids for the first year and now her little boy is loosing weight rapidly because he wont wean, he will only eat a pack of skips here and there, he's just under 18lbs, Benson is almost the same weight! For some reason seeing her go through that with him has freaked me out and I'm eager to wean Ben, even on just one meal a day or a yogurt with breakfast boob and cereal for dinner then boob before bed until he is 6 months.


----------



## doggylover

She didnt feed any solids for the first year?!?! That's insanity!!! I know they say milk should be the primary source of food for the first year, but primary means there should be something else (ie FOOD!) should be included too! I can't believe Ben is so big now!!! When did that happen?! You can always try him out with solids and see how he gets on, play it all by ear! 

I only get 1.5-2hrs between feeds as well,I think Isabelle is just a snacker, she doesn't take loads at each feed so needs it more often. She's still gaining weight perfectly on her curve so I know she's ok.


----------



## lily28

OMG she didn't give the baby any food? I can't even imagine why she would do that...
And I agree play it by ear with Benny, see if he is interested.
Will you give him rice cereal?

I can't wait to start him on normal food! Then I'll be able to fatten him up properly. I already let him lick half a grape and some yogurt from my finger lol! 
He made a sour face with the grape!

Why yogurt is ok when it is made of milk: it's because the bacterial cultures found in yogurt break down the lactose and make it easier to digest. The process of making yogurt also modifies the milk proteins, they are easier to digest.

So jealous of Benny's weight gain...

Dennis is the same eats every 1-2 hours during day time. He sleeps a lot lately too. I'm glad this growth spurt is a sleepy one for us, I can get some rest, phew!


----------



## Mommabrown

I could not give Em only milk for a year....poor kid!!!!!

Benson is like Landon as a baby, he was 16 lbs at 4 months and wearing 6-9 month old clothes. 
Wondering how you're doing Steph? :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks for the info about yoghurt lily :) I assume cheese is similar too?

Got me a super grump today!! Which is bad as Simon is home today and she's so grumpy! Just wants boobs (more so than usual!) this leap is killing us!!! And still 4 weeks to go!! 

I told Simon all about blw today (well, a brief overview, including pros and cons) and he is happy for us to go ahead with our version of that. We'll still spoon feed her yoghurt etc if/when needed, but basically the crux of the matter is I am too lazy to purée things!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

It actually isn't as bad as you would think Sarah...I can cook carrots for dinner and get her carrots cooked and pureed at the same time! My SIL gave us her baby bullet and i can say it has done wonders for us and is much easier than using a regular blender! I am thinking we might give yogurt a try too!


----------



## ukgirl23

well we are home from hospital. Benson has to continue on the boob while we wait for a lactose test to be done. I have to stay dairy and soy free and at 6 months he is going to get a skin prick allergy test to check that way too.. If he is lactose intollerant I have to stop bfing and put him on special formula if not then I have to stay dairy and soy free until he gets his skin prick test. I can wean at 4 months no sooner and all his food must be dairy and soy free until after his tests. 

me and Aaron are totally off with eachother today it sucks!


----------



## ukgirl23

I usually just mashed potato carrots or bananas with a fork until the chunks were gone. No need for the blender xx


----------



## Steph82

:rofl: @ breakfast boob Candy! I shall refer to it as that, from now on lol!

As for snackers: I have made a realization...
Grayson prefers small meals more often, over large meals 3 hours apart. I used to leave 4-5 oz bottles while at work and the three bottles never seemed enough (of course he never really finished the big bottle either but no one told me). Yesterday I packed him 4 x 3oz bottles for the 9 hours I'm gone. It was perfect for him!! He likes to eat small meals. I'm guessing that BF babies don't usually take in more then 2-3 oz and therefore want to eat more often. I'm sure he could get more, if he nursed longer or switched sides, but he has no interest in that. Why would he, if he knows he will get more boob at the drop of a hat :haha:

Shell I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. Our talk went as expected... He still had no answer for me and said he just feels like "something" is missing but he can't put his finger on it. He did say, that maybe it's just his current situation/depression, that is causing this confusion. Either way, I feel like I deserve more out of a relationship. I want to feel loved and beautiful and all that. He has never been one to do that. I take care of Grayson's health insurance and college savings... I run the household and organize daycare for the baby... I'm trying to buy a house, to make sure the baby has a safe environment to grow up in... I take care of the dog ( which he tells me is MY dog, since we didn't buy him together). I'm just exhausted and done. Since I'm doing everything by myself anyway, I may as well open myself up, to eventually meeting someone new. Don't get me wrong, these were all things I knew, before we got together (it was the main reason I never wanted to get married), so I can't hold it against him. BUT if I am then told, that he is not sure about HIS feelings, then what am I trying to hold onto?
I plan to buy a house by myself (which he was upset about 2 weeks ago when I told him :dohh:... He doesn't know if he wants to be with me, but wants to buy a house while he has zero financial ability to do so?!? Right! ). I have given him the option to move with us, into the 3rd bedroom and be a roommate. I figured he would be relieved, that I was giving him an "out", without making him the bad guy! I was wrong lol. He was upset about that as well :shrug:. He later told me, that he is just upset, because he has a perfect family in front of him, but can't make it work. 
Like I mentioned before, we don't fight or argue, we already live like roommates. They only difference would be, that he would be in the other room and we could eventually date other people. 
Sorry for the verbal diarreah lol. I don't talk to anyone about this, because we still pretend like everything is fine. It's nice to be able to vent!

Shell, what are your plans for another LO? I know you guys were going to start trying but if you want to do school, do you plan on waiting?


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph, i know how you feel. I think it maybe that he is depressed...Allen gets depressed really easily and it always takes a huge toll on our relationship. I am sure he is also very upset that as a MAN they see it that they should be the sole provider and since you are doing all the providing and caring for Grayson he feels completely useless.[-( But your right you deserve so much more out of him because your well being is also a huge part of how Grayson sees his everyday life. I remind Allen of this daily that our children are watching us and we are molding them into what they will be in the future. I would like to think that no matter what if you truly love someone you are willing to figure out what that 'missing thing' is and fix your relationship rather than let an amazing thing go.:shrug: I am so amazed that you are buying a home and willing to let him come stay with you. That is so amazing and wonderful that you care enough for him to be able to be in Graysons life. :thumbup:Some people now days just can't get along if they aren't together even for the sake of their children. It has been 9 years since my divorce and I can't even get along with my ex for the sake of my life...even though I have truly tried.

Allen doesn't really help with Emmaleigh much:growlmad:...nor has he really ever but he is the one that works and I stay at home to take care of the house and the kids:wacko:. Lately we have been in these awkward moments over having another baby....I never wanted to really jump back in to have another and told him so while i was pregnant with Emme. But he wants one so badly and when I applied back to school I told him that I would like to put any Baby making ideas on hold so that I can go to school and remain focused with the amount of time I have.:dohh: I dunno if it is that I am going back or that he will have to step up and be a Dad to her while I am gone or what but he seems rather agitated about the whole situation at the moment.:growlmad:
I looked into Daycare and it is 220.00 a week for her to be there from 7 am to 3 pm Monday - Friday:saywhat: So we can not afford that at all so he has to keep her on his days off which are Tuesday, Weds, Thurs. and me take most of my classes these days and if needed to take night classes on Mondays and Fridays so he can watch her when he gets home. I am really pushing for a couple of online classes also so maybe i won't have to be at the college all the time and can be home with Emme. :winkwink:


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph it sounds like he is hurting a lot and he sounds also very indecisive. He wants a family with you and he wants it to work if he didnt he wouldnt be so uoset about it. I personally feel like he is depressed and needs to figure out what he wants for himself. I understand how you feel abiut not feeling beautiful. Aaron isnt the cheesy romantic type either and sometimes us ladies need to hear how awesome we are. I hope that he can take your offer of room mates for Grayson's sake. Do you have a spare room you can move into in the meantime while you gys work through it? who knows maybe a bit of distance emotionally will kick him into touch xx


----------



## Steph82

Thank you ladies :flower:
Yes, he has even said, that he is depressed. I just don't know how to help him :shrug:. I already feel rejected enough as it is and don't have the energy to now work on him feeling better while not getting anything back?!? I don't know if that makes sense at all. He is a good guy and always has been. He's a great da and does whatever I ask of him (though it annoys me, that I even have to ask). On a relationship level, he is just not giving me what I need and I have told him this over and over. He can't seem to get himself together enough to fix anything. 
Right now we are in a two bedroom condo, so no room for him to get out of the way. And again... No fighting or arguing, so I guess there hasn't been any urgency to be apart. Him moving out at this point, would do more harm IMO. Now he gets to be part of Grayson's day and night routine. I don't want to take that away from him or the baby.
When Grayson wakes up in the morning and sees Rob, it's one huge smile/laugh fest!! I won't take that away from either of them, just because I want attention.

Shell, I think you can def make school work around Allen's schedule! I'm sure he is just feeling a bit threatened, by you going back to school. He will get used to the idea! Just take a few classes each semester and it will work out great. 
Daycare here is 245/month :shock:! No point in going to work, when you have more then one child :wacko:
You guys are both still so young... Still plenty of time for another LO when your done with your degree (if you still want another one at that time).


----------



## Mommabrown

Poor guy. It has to be hard for him. Did he ever find another job? Maybe he needs to pick up a hobby or something. I agree it isn't hurting him to be there. How long has he been this way? I would maybe take a day off and just go out and spend a day with him being completely spontaneous and seeing how you guys end up. I love it when Allen just drops things and runs away with me. . .no worries...no thinking about whats going on...just me and him having fun...it also helps me to understand whats really bothering me in the first place. Who knows what will happen...its just a suggestion.


I am also sure Allen may feel threatened but it would be easier if he just really talked with me about it. What is with men and talking about their feelings?. He is one of 9 kids!!!!!!!!!!! He wants a big family and I am one of 3 girls so I thought 4 was perfect....I dunno I don't want Emme being left out and alone since there is a big age gap between the older 3 either. I figure maybe one more but I doubt anytime soon.


----------



## doggylover

Steph, I'm sorry to hear that Rob still isn't sure about what he wants, but he can't expect you to hang around while he figures it out. If he is depressed that is really awful, but again, he can't expect you to take all the responsibility and ignore you while he figures out if he does or does not want a relationship. I think the plans you have for you and Grayson for the future are great, and IMO if he wants to fit into that, you've given him the option to do so. I think you've done all you can, as much as that sucks. But you have to focus on you and Grayson. Although sounds like you're doing a great job of that anyway!

I can't believe childcare is so expensive!! Steph, who watches Grayson for you during the week? 
Luckily I have nothing to worry about, what with my whole lack of job situation :wacko: luckily my family are so flexible that if I do get another job Isabelle will be well catered for for free. Simon is usually off on Tuesday, my parents would take her the other days, and I'm actually sure if I needed her to, my SIL would also take her one day a week. Im Very blessed. 

Shell, why does Allen want another baby if he's not even overly helpful with the one he has atm?!?! I think that your nursing degree is a great opportunity for you, and you are totally right to tell him you need to do it and wait for a baby. Plenty of baby years ahead once you are done!

I wish I had something new to share....I do not...:haha:


----------



## doggylover

Also, steph, I'm sure that Isabelle is the same as Grayson in the snacking department. The kid eats every two hours (maximum- unless we are out in the car/pram) but only eats a little bit, maybe for around 5mins. I think that's the issue we now have at night, she is snacking before bed rather than the proper feed she used to take, so hungry again sooner, snacks again etc. she only takes both breasts before bed. Actually, she will take the second breast always but just suck, not eat!!
So yeah, a snacker over here!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah to be honest I don't know why he does? I think it is because he is feeling empty since we are sharing Laurynn and Brandon and them not being here all the time like they have been the last 8 years. But that is me guessing so maybe because he is a mad man! 

I wish my family was more dependable or Allens were closer. His family is amazing and really seem more like we have been family forever rather than me being an In law. I envy you for having such a great support system!


----------



## Steph82

Again, thanks ladies for letting me vent and the advice/words of encouragement! As if right now, we have reverted back to ignoring the whole subject and going on about our day :wacko:. Shell, he did find a job and it seems to be going well, so I'm not sure what he is so depressed about. He mentioned something about feeling like he should be more accomplished in life, since he's always worked hard. I tried to explain, that hard work alone will not cut it.. You have to be smart about it... One thing being: stop hoping from one job to the next, hoping to make the big money. Stay with one company and work your way up. Men!! 

Sarah, right now my dad watches Grayson twice a week and I have a German friend, that watches him 3 times a week. We just interviewed another lady, that runs a "home day care" and we may end up splitting the time between her and our German friend. It will still end up costing us around $1000/month, but I know Grayson will get all the attention he deserves. My mom was watching him for a while, but she got a new job. She hates that she doesn't see him all week now lol. 
So snacking babies syndrome it is then!!! Grayson did sleep for a 6 hour stretch last night :happydance:. I woke up to a leaking "worker boob". "Man boob" was fine of course :dohh:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been keeping up with the reading but haven't had time to sit down and write a proper post. Peter is still sick with his cold, and we've got a boat-load of family coming this weekend for Peter's Baptism, so we've been running around like crazy trying to clean and get some baking done etc. for that! I'll be off for the weekend, but Monday I'll try to sit down and reply to everyone properly!!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend in the meantime! :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: man boob was enjoying the break no doubt steph!! That's so lovely that your dad watches him at the minute, I bet he really loves doing that. A lot of people here send their kids to home day cares, and it seems to work really well, but gosh that's expensive!! Worth it for your little man though :) 

Sarah, enjoy family time and peters baptism! I'm looking forward to some pictures of the little cutie all dressed up!

Shell, I am definitely very lucky with my family. Do Allen's family live really far away?

Afm: dinner out without Isabelle for the first time tonight. My parents watched her, we managed to have a full 3 course meal and get home again in two hours....only to find them out!! They had taken her for a drive to get some take out, and she was perfectly content the whole time with them (apparently...) it wasn't as horrific as I thought, but she still is a bottle refuser so I was jus worried about her ending up hungry and overly upset. But since we were only gone two hours....she was fine!!


----------



## liams_mom

Hi ladies, how are you? Its been a while since I've posted on the board as well! Not much new going on with me, but I'm working on lots of horsey stuff at the moment since the show season is beginning to roll to its final three months and so people are starting to hunt for their ponies which is keeping me busy. 

The boys are good, Jake has been a very good little boy. He got dragged to his cousins yesterday with daddy so mommy could have a fun day with a friend. I guess he was a sweet fellah. Fell asleep on his auntie and hung out there for most of the visit, but that's better than screaming at them the entire time :thumbup: Liam wore his little butt out from rumbling with his two older cousins, but since he'll be starting school in the Fall I think its important that he really start getting to know how to handle other kids. We live in the country, so its very hard to have playdates without lots of traveling. Ahh well, such is the life of a mom :winkwink: 

I think Jake is hitting the teething stage as well since he's decided that once in a while he will take a pacifier and GNAW the crap out of it :baby: and then spit it out again. He's also been rubbing at his mouth and just under his nose with vigor at times and he'll chomp down on my finger if I'm tickling his cheeks. Fortunately there aren't any teeth in there yet! Not so much drool, thank goodness, but now that I've said that he will turn into a baby fountain :nope: 

I hope you are all well! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah Allen's mom lives about 2 hours away from us. The rest of his family is very scattered out across Northern Missiouri which is like an 8 hour drive. I am glad you and Simon were able to go out for dinner!!! How exciting that you are able to leave her and she be in such good hands with your mom and dad!!!! I have only left Emme once because of court and the girl that kept her drugged her up with Tylenol because she was crying and couldn't handle it. That is a large factor why I only really want Allen to keep her and not send her off to someone who is so dumb again!

Sam Awh It was so hard for me when Landon started school...i was happy but it was so sad...he cried so badly and told me he wanted me to take him home and I excited him by saying but you will get to ride the bus home...it worked and he didn't even care that I left. 

afm, Allen and I had a huge arguement about him needing to get his shit together and help me more with Emme. Well he had some mean things to say and I just left him standing there and walked out and left him for a couple of hours while I took the kids for a walk. I return home and he has calmed down enough to cook dinner, he proceeds to take care of Emme so I can eat and take a hot bath to calm down and when I get out of the tub there are candles lit everywhere in our room....like something out of a movie...it was so romantic. He had put both the kids down for bed and cleaned the kitchen and even folded the laundry. It made for an amazing evening and this morning he is even acting so differently. I don't know what I said or did as we didn't even talk about the argument afterwards...but hell why didn't we have this argument long before!


----------



## ukgirl23

readytomum how was Peter's baptism? Congratulations to you all I hope his cold had shifted in time for his big day xx

Mommabrown that is amazing about Allen! Welldone him ;) xx

Steph hopefully now he has a job he will perk up a bit and stop being suchy a whiney little pleb!! Men are stupid idiots at times they open their mouths without thinking then go around like nothings changed! I hope you and he can get back on track. Babies put a lot of strain on relationships. Hopefully as Grayson gets easier to manage. More independent ect he'll ease up a bit xx

Sorry Im not posting much I have all the kids home now for summer hokidays so we are out most of the day enjoying no school runs! Bliss!!! Enjoy this pre school time where days merge into eachother without having to do much. 

Im having the coil fitted tomorrow. Thinking about it makes my uterus shudder with fear Im scared lol. 

Aaron revealed tonight that after our wedding late next year he would like us to have one more baby!!! Im excited about the idea but Benson was also meant to be my last. We could manage one more Im scared of the pain!! haha x


----------



## Steph82

Awe Shell, Allen sounds like he finally "got it"! Good thing too, since you can't keep doing everything yourself!!!!! And OMG, I can't believe someone gave Em medication because she wouldn't calm down???? I would have killed the girl! NOBODY (not even Rob) is allowed to give my baby anything but BM at this time. The thought that she gave Em something (even if it was harmless) makes me so mad :growlmad:.

Sam, your weekend sounded wonderful! Hope you got to enjoy the horsey time and it sounds like the boys had a blast!! 
You had the Mirena put in last week as well right? You having any issues? I started getting a really light period two days ago, but no cramps or supply issues, so I'm happy.

Candy, one more :shock:?? Yay :happydance:. So much for: "this is my last one"! You know what that means right???? You need more nappies, since you will be using them for the next one :rofl:. 

Sarah J, sounds like you guys hard a lovely dinner :flower:. I'm sure Izzy was on your mind the whole time, but it's nice that you guys got some alone time! 

AFM: pretty good weekend. Did some house hunting with no success lol. Went to babysrus for some teething rings and walked out with clothes, a play mat, books, toys , and 3 different teething rings :rofl:. BUT in my defense, most of it my mom bought him lol. Grayson still prefers to chew on my fingers over the rings, but as soon as a little tooth pops out, that will need to change :haha:

Funny/weird story about "man boob": Grayson was nursing from it today and he has this new game... He sucks sucks sucks, then pops off and throws his head backwards to look out the window (now with his head upside down :wacko:)... So he was doing this little routine and I look down, to find that the milk kept staying out for a second :shock: . Who would have thought, that my boob have a free-flow setting :rofl:?!? No wonder this kid doesn't eat for more then 5 min, he could probably just lay back with his mouth open (and I picture him doing this with his head propped on his hands, while watching TV)! Silly boob... And silly baby!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph Ive got Ben a few times in the eye when hes unlatched in the past lol. Water gun boobies :p 

I dont know if I want another baby. The idea is pleasant but the reality is hard work and Ive been a SAHM for 7 years now. I really love being home with my babies but I need to be Candy again and not just mummy. I need to get into nursing soon or it may be too late 

today is the day my uteruscwas dreading.... Mirena day! See you on the flip side :p xx


----------



## Steph82

EEkk Candy, good luck today! Dont worry, its not bad!


----------



## Mommabrown

Bahahahaha I freaking laughed so hard about your Man Boob! I could see him actually doing that! 

Candy good luck hun! And honestly 4 isn't any worse than 3! You could do it! 

Steph I was so pissed when she told me I was shaking and I told her she was a **** for ever giving MY baby something for no good reason and that she would lose business because I am going to tell everyone what a shitty thing she did to a fussy baby that probably just needed a good burp. My dear friend that referred her to us pulled her twins and she said she was going to tell other mom's about her because I am not the first mom to have trouble with her. I am very skeptical of people with Emme now and Allen knows exactly what to do and how I do it for her so i feel better that he keeps her. Sorry to go off on my long rant......that bitch just pisses me off even thinking about it.


----------



## ukgirl23

nope nope nope!!! Having the coil has brought back painful child birthing memories.. no more babies here!!! DONE!! My goodness that wasn't a fun gyno trip! lol

I lied to Aaron and told him we have to hold off sex for upto 2 weeks hahahahaha!! We could do it right now if we wanted to but I don't want. It hurt I wont lie, but apparently it hurt me more because I have a funnel shape to my cervix probably due to giving birth they say, I'm glad it's done now though 5 years and then Aaron will get the snip! HA! I hit him a few times while I was feeling the crampy pains, he feels bad and promised me a massage tonight :D yay. 

We are waiting for the results of Ben's lactose intollerence test now, should be a few days, if it comes back positive I'll have to stop BFing, if it's negative I can carry on BFing on the dairy/soy free diet. My tummy is flat!! I've lost all my baby weight and some. 

Shell... holy shit that girl would have gotten a smack in the mouth!! I know with Benny the one time I gave him paracetamol (tylanol or w/e you call it) after his jabs he slept for ages, she obviously gave it to her to send her off to sleep so she didn't have to deal with it. Aaron once gave Ben infacol without asking me he only just got away with it since he's his dad, if anyone had medicated my kid without my permission I would be off my head angry!

I took Ben with me to court, I have not left him with anyone other than Aaron yet. Not ready to share him like that yet, my ex MIL was very invasive into my parenting and would give my children foods I hadnt weaned them on yet and make them sick, stuff like that. It has made me very untrusting to others I only trust a few people with my kids.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh dear Candy! I am sorry it hurt! My sister in law told me of the pain (tbh she is a wimp ) and how horrid it hurt for weeks after! I don't blame you in holding off from dtd! I use Emme as an excuse now lmao!!!! 

Yeah apparently c u n t is a foul word and it gets bleeped out! I was pissed I knew something was wrong when I picked her up as Emme is usually easy to wake and she was out of it!! Your right as her Dad Allen has that call but he won't do it unless I tell him to as he don't want to destroy her liver for no reason! He is so anti meds if he can get away with it.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Sarah, right now my dad watches Grayson twice a week and I have a German friend, that watches him 3 times a week. We just interviewed another lady, that runs a "home day care" and we may end up splitting the time between her and our German friend. It will still end up costing us around $1000/month, but I know Grayson will get all the attention he deserves.

How crazy is it that $1,000 a month actually doesn't seem that bad for childcare compared to prices in Toronto?! It's hard to find anything under $1,500 for 5 days a week. :wacko: We won't need to put Peter into daycare until September 2014, but I am completely dreading having to research different places...



doggylover said:


> Afm: dinner out without Isabelle for the first time tonight. it wasn't as horrific as I thought, but she still is a bottle refuser so I was jus worried about her ending up hungry and overly upset. But since we were only gone two hours....she was fine!!

I'm glad that you and Simon managed to get out for a nice wedding anniversary dinner!! (and especially glad that you came home to happy little madam as well!) Adam and I are going to try dinner and a movie tomorrow night for our second time of both being away from Peter and I'm a little paranoid about it, but I know he eats just fine from a bottle so there really shouldn't be any problem with it.



liams_mom said:


> I think Jake is hitting the teething stage as well since he's decided that once in a while he will take a pacifier and GNAW the crap out of it :baby: and then spit it out again. He's also been rubbing at his mouth and just under his nose with vigor at times and he'll chomp down on my finger if I'm tickling his cheeks. Fortunately there aren't any teeth in there yet! Not so much drool, thank goodness, but now that I've said that he will turn into a baby fountain :nope:

I really can't tell if Peter is starting to teeth or not! He is certainly a drooling machine and everything that he can manage to grab onto goes into the mouth immediately! He's taken to chomping on our hands and fingers quite a bit recently but I have no idea what to think. Hopefully Jake doesn't have too much trouble with it if he has started already!



Steph82 said:


> AFM: pretty good weekend. Did some house hunting with no success lol. Went to babysrus for some teething rings and walked out with clothes, a play mat, books, toys , and 3 different teething rings :rofl:. BUT in my defense, most of it my mom bought him lol. Grayson still prefers to chew on my fingers over the rings, but as soon as a little tooth pops out, that will need to change :haha:

It's dangerous going shopping for baby items sometimes! lol It seems like everytime we go shopping for *anything* we end up with more stuff for Peter! He got lots of lovely gifts this weekend for baptism gifts, so hopefully we can refrain from buying him anything for a while! Are you looking for a house in the same area that you're in now?? Hopefully you manage to find something that you like soon. I can't wait till Adam and I can go house hunting, but it wont be for a few years yet still. :nope:



ukgirl23 said:


> nope nope nope!!! Having the coil has brought back painful child birthing memories.. no more babies here!!! DONE!! My goodness that wasn't a fun gyno trip! lol
> 
> We are waiting for the results of Ben's lactose intollerence test now, should be a few days, if it comes back positive I'll have to stop BFing, if it's negative I can carry on BFing on the dairy/soy free diet. My tummy is flat!! I've lost all my baby weight and some.

All these horror stories about how much the coil hurts means I have zero interest in EVER getting that done! :nope: I don't really want to go back onto BCP either though, but if it's going to be a few years before we can try again, then maybe I will. I have no idea what I want to do about it to be honest! :shrug:


Afm, the family is all gone and silence has descended on our household again! :thumbup: It was lovely having everyone here to celebrate with Peter, but it's also really nice to be back to normal again. Peter got lots of lovely gifts that we had to try and find a home for and I'm already dreading what it's going to be like at Christmas! :dohh: The service went very well and Peter got to spend some quality time with his grandparents and great grams as well. 

I've attached a pic of him in his christening gown--it's been used in Adam's family for over 100 years! Peter is the 22nd child and the 4th generation to be baptised in it. 

Peter still has his cold too... although its much better! Now that everyone is gone home again the little boy needs a good long sleep tonight!
 



Attached Files:







baptism gown.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ukgirl23

wow Sarah that baptism dress is amazing and for all those babies it truely is special. He looks beautiful in it Im glad to hear he is feeling better hopefully in a day or so it will be gone completely. Ive heard the other ladies who got the coil say it didnt hurt so its lrobably just me being a wimp it was just when she put this rod thriugh my cervix it felt really pinchy but it was over in seconds. Im glad I had it done because Im a bitch on the pill and Lucas is a BCP baby lol. Im sure there are other methods just as effective. Ive heard the depo shots are the best or the little rod that goes in your arm but I dont like that you can feel it and see it lol x


----------



## ukgirl23

I just had a huge cloth nappy tantrum at 5am! I'm not sure if the hormones from the Mirena are making me more stressed but I was not in a good mood to find that Ben's night nappy had leaked all up his side and over the bed sheets. This happens to us A LOT, Ben is a heavy wetter and his poo is like water too so we often get leaks. Tonight as I put my arm over him and felt the familiar wetness I felt angry that once again I have to get up change him and our sheets, we are replacing our bed sheets once every day or 2!! 
So... up I get, eyes barely staying open, put him on the changing mat, which he isn't impressed with because he's still asleep too, fish out a clean sleep suit and nappy, take his clothes and nappy off and clean him up, as I reach for the new nappy he begins to pee all over himself! so I clean him up again and put the new nappy under him, as I'm lifting his bum to slide it under he sneezes............... do I need to say what happened because I bet you all can guess! SHIT FLIES OUT!!! Hits my leg and the carpet half way across the fucking room!! At this point Aaron sneaks quietly out of the door to work, wanker!! 
SO here comes new nappy number 2, a lovely bamboo one with charcoal insert! THIS will keep him dry!!! He poos... and I'm not talking a little bit I'm talking shit flying out of his bum like pee... So I reach for the third nappy and he spits up copious amounts of his recent feed all in his hair round his neck fat and down to his back... 
Here I am spit up cloth wiping the spit up, wet wipe wipign the shit, needing a pee really badly myself at this point considering jsut peeing on myself as Ben has already crossed that barrier and pooed on me too! I get the third nappy on him!! Hoooraayy!! Cursing cloth nappies as I go, threatening to put pampers back on at night.. Get his new sleep suit on him and the end goal is in site, then he spits up again... a lot.... sigh! 

I'm so fed up with these leaks!! I am doing everything they say I should do and he's still leaking and I know why! He's a heavy wetter, I read on another mums blog that her baby was the same so she put a wrap over the pocket nappy and it was virtually bullet proof, that is my plan for tomorrow night! Any other suggestions are very welcome! xx


----------



## Steph82

I will get back on here later to catch up properly but...

Candy, you had me :rofl: with your story!!! Im sure, you were nowhere near as amused (rightfully so)... But I can visualize Aaron slowly sneaking out behind you :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Candy: tbh I wouldn't use a pocket at night as I don't think that they are the most absorbent type of nappy. I would suggest (now this will make his butt totally enormous!) a fitted nappy, boosted with bamboo, then another booster between the fitted nappy and the wrap. That's what I currently use and, since every part of the nappy is absorbent, it lasts us up to 13 hours (last night). Or, you could maybe try two Terry's together with a booster between them. I think something that is absorbent the whole way around is the way to go - most specific night nappies are fitteds. Pockets, even heavily boosted, just don't have the capacity. But it'll be trial and error as you know!! Sorry to hear about you crappy night though.
And sorry to hear the mirena wasn't pleasant. But I agree that you need some time, once Ben is bigger, to get back to being you :) Aaron probably doesn't understand how you've given up your whole self since connie was born.

Sarah: so lovely to see Peter in his christening gown, thanks for the pic. I'm glad you had a great time, but whoa peters cold has lasted a while!! I hope he is all better soon. Enjoy your date with Adam tonight :)

Steph: don't give the babies any ideas about just letting milk squirt into their mouths! It'll make them even lazier ;)

Shell: I actually can't believe the babysitter drugged Emme up like that!!! I'm glad you spread the word about her, that's just totally unacceptable.

So, the last two nights Isabelle has been in bed super early for her, by 7.30pm. Both nights she didnt want a nappy between 5 and 6, so she powered through until we ate dinner and she had a quick bedtime routine, and then boob and bed. Only problem is because she's been so tired she has hardly eaten anything, so woke up earlier.
In fact, she hardly ate anything at all today. She had such a sleepy day, wasnt awake for more than 1.5hrs (until her 3hr marathon before bed!) and was just sleepy and dopey all day - and yesterday too. I read that it's a sign of this leap. Only 3.5 more weeks on that one!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you for the advice Sarah. I shall give your suggestions a go and hopefully no leaks! This evening I used a tots bots aio which was bamboo lined with the fold in insert and an extra bamboo booster then I threw on a wrap for extra protection. Ive just done his 5am nappy and it stunk haha!! His pee smells really strong lately. But only a small leak around the leg nothing major. so now Ive changed to a GroVia aio with a wrap and booster. It was the last nappy in the box as his others are still drying. I waa looking at that fluff heaven site and it looks amazing. I love the blueberry prints I feel another shop coming on !!!! :p xx


----------



## lily28

Sarah that's great advice on layering!
I always wonder how to layer a nappy. Dennis is peeing a lot more during day than he does during night so it's ok, I just change the nappy often. But for a long drive or a long midday nap I'd love to layer and boost better.

I never had a poopy leak with cloth btw! With disposables it is hit or miss, the other day he did a poopxplosion and it was a big mess, he was with daddy and they were both panicking lol!
Mommy and cloth saved the day :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay so excited to tell you ladies that I only needed one class before I could apply to the LPN program!!! Woooohooo I am pretty excited. I have a pretty good schedule I go Tuesday-Thurs full time then and hour and a half on friday. So we found an amazing woman who does in home care with excellent references and she has been doing it for over 30 Years so I am very happy! After completing my PN I am going bridge over to my RN. I have a pretty big plan in mind about being a Midwife but I want to work in L&D for awhile before I do. These are my plans and Allen is on board so hopefully I can get my goals accomplished in reality like they are in my head.


----------



## kirstabelle

Have been reading but no chance to post. But just wanted to tell you candy, I know they are not fancy but bummis pull ons are amazing for leak prevention. Annelise's poo is runny and sometimes escapes her fitted but never escapes her puffy pants! Plus the puff makes them fit over everything but easily squishes u set clothes as there is no actual bulk. They really are good!


----------



## doggylover

lily28 said:


> Sarah that's great advice on layering!
> I always wonder how to layer a nappy. Dennis is peeing a lot more during day than he does during night so it's ok, I just change the nappy often. But for a long drive or a long midday nap I'd love to layer and boost better.
> 
> I never had a poopy leak with cloth btw! With disposables it is hit or miss, the other day he did a poopxplosion and it was a big mess, he was with daddy and they were both panicking lol!
> Mommy and cloth saved the day :)

I've only had one problem with an exploding poo out of a (cloth) nappy and it was a Little Lamb pocket! Because they just don't fit as snugly as other nappies we stood no chance against that poop!
I always use a fitted nappy for Izzy's morning nap, boosted with a bamboo booster. Her nap is pretty short so I could probably get away with anything, but just to be on the safe side!

Candy, I don't change Izzy at night anymore and omg you can SMELL HER in the morning when we wake up! She stinks! Simon was lying in bed the other morning going "what is that fish smell?" and it was her nappy! I was so worried about it, but a girl in natural parenting put it this way - if i peed in a tub and closed it over, then opened it to pee and continued doing that for 12 hours, it would stink too! :haha: 

Shell :happydance: I'm so happy that everything is coming together well for your studying! That's wonderful news! And great about the woman who does daycare, it will be such a weight off your mind knowing Emme is being well cared for and you can relax and get on with your work. 

Kirsty: are they the wrap you had on Annelise in the picture on FB?

So, I'm sure I mentioned that I am now going to be working with the cloth nappy library in NI, myself and another girl (who is actually in my bf group) will be covering our local area. We have to go for a get together "training day" next month...guess where it's being held?

In the offices at Fluff Heaven/Baba Me the cd shop!! I CAN'T WAIT! I know Maebh will give us discount if we want to buy anything when we are down there too! :happydance: I'M SO EXCITED. It's very pathetic!

Isabelle's routine seems to be changing. The last 3 nights she has been in bed by 7.30pm. She just can't go any later than that anymore, even if she has her normal nap around 5.30pm. She has been so sleepy this week so i don't know if she will perk up again at some point (I'm convinced it's leap related) or if this is her new routine, but last night and tonight we were getting her ready for bed and by 7pm she was SCREAMING because she was so exhausted, but we weren't prepared as she usually goes much later than that. It's a shitty time for her routine to change because we are going away on Friday.


----------



## kirstabelle

Sorry izzy's schedule is changing! Annelise no longer really STTN as I started waking her for a feed so that she would eat more and she decided that was a great idea and now always wakes then even if I don't wake her. 

Yes the puffy pants are the ones that look like the old style vinyl pants but now they are made with PUL and actually come in colors now. I have four pairs now... Actually I have five ha ha!


----------



## kirstabelle

And that is great about school shel! And I was so sad to hear about you and rob steph! Sorry have been a crap poster but things are crazy here. We have almost bought a house! Closing in ten days if all goes well!! How we are going to pack I have no clue. But this is our first house so we are really excited!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Shell, that is amazing news about school and finding a good sitter!!! Having someone reliable to watch LO is sooo important! And being a midwife is such a great idea!!!!:thumbup:

Sarah, I have noticed the same schedule change here! Grayson used to go to bed between 9 and 10. Over the past two days, it has gotten sooner and sooner. Tonight he barely made it to 7pm. My nanny did tell me, that he is barely sleeping during the day anymore. :shrug:. I think this may be a new trend.

Kristy, your closing in 10 days, and you have an infant, and you are not going crazy?!?! I'm impressed! How long did you guys look, before finding this house? Massive congrats!! How super exciting!
Rob and I are... Well we just are lol. I don't know what will happen, but for now, we just don't talk about it :shrug:
He still is amazing with Grayson, so I can't complain. I did have a few choice words for him the other night, when I gave him the baby and he decided to play on his phone, while holding the paci in Grayson's mouth :growlmad:. 

As I mentioned before, I was trying to find full time daycare for Grayson, because my dad is leaving for bora bora for 5 weeks. Well the women that has been watching him the other 3 days a week is amazing!! I feel so comfortable with Grayson being there and love her... But... I pay her $90/day :shock: and I can't afford that rate full time. :nope:. I made her the offer last week, that I can only afford $1000/month ($50/day) and that I would still be overjoyed, if she would consider. Today she i formed me, that she will do it full time (because she really likes me and loves Grayson!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Vent:

As I just got done typing about how good Rob is with the baby, he goes to inform me that he's not working tomorrow. So I called my dad (who is supposed to watch him), and told him not to worry. Makes sense right?!? His father should want to spend the day with him and not expect someone else to do it right?!?! Wrong!!!! He wanted to go fishing :growlmad:!! All day!!! When I told him that that really wasn't an option his response was: "god forbid I'd have a little fun!" Wtf??!!?? I told him off and advised, that he can go fishing all weekend when I'm home to watch the baby... Not when we are relying on other people!!

I am fuming mad!!!!!!! Why would you expect someone else to watch your kid, when you already never see him (because of work)??? 
Ugh grrr :growlmad:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: I hope Izzy gets herself sorted out before you leave on your trip! I know even having visitors here for the weekend, who weren't even staying with us, totally threw off Peter's routine and days later we're still paying for it as he tries to catch on up on sleep! I'm sure guys will have a fabulous time away though!!

Shel: That's great news about the nursing program! I'm glad that Allen is behind you for it too, that always makes it easier!! How will your school plans affect Allen's desire for another baby? I know that DH and I would like to have two more eventually, but if I start teachers college next September (2014) then we can't start trying for another 2.5 years or so, because it's a 2 year program. It will make Peter's sibling further away in age then we would have originally liked, but that's the way it'll have to be if I want to continue with school! 

Steph: Men are stupid sometimes! I'll be going away for the weekend with Peter to my parents house for a family reunion this weekend, and Adam can't join us because he has to work on Saturday and Monday (holiday Monday here) and he can't/isn't willing to give those shifts up. So he won't see Peter from 8:30am Friday morning till 6:00pmish on Monday evening--and I had to TELL HIM that tonight he was spending the evening with Peter... he tried to pretend that he was going to anyway, but I know he wasn't. :growlmad: I've never been away from Peter for more than 4-5 hours, and Adam won't see Peter for basically 3 days and 3 nights. You'd think he would want to spend as much time with him before then as he could! :dohh:

Afm, not too much new. Adam and I had a nice night out yesterday. We went to see Despicable Me 2 and I thought it was pretty hilarious! I know, I know... I'm such a child! lol I just love animated movies! :happydance: Anyway, Peter has still got the sniffles and now I'm starting to wonder if it's just a cold or if it is the start of teething, because a stuffed up nose is a teething sign and it doesn't seem to want to go away! (Peter doesn't really seem bothered by it for the most part.) :shrug: 

Also, I registered for a free baby food workshop the second week of August. I'm really looking forward to what they have to say about making and storing baby food etc. I have a baby bullet and I'm really excited about making my own baby food, but I want to make sure I don't start too early... So Peter will be a few days off 4 months when I get to go to the class, so it will be a good way to get myself fully informed about when we want to start Peter on some solids and how to tell when he's ready.


----------



## ukgirl23

Shell Im going into nursing too.. I already have a few qualifications but Im looking at end of life care. Im not sure why but medicine and looking after people interests me. I will probably cry when my patients die though. Im so emo haha. Being a midwife would be such a great job! I didnt want to work with babies or children because with the good comes the bad and if I saw a child die or extremely unwell it would break my heart and I would never be able to let my children leave my side. Thats why I work with the oldies they have had full lives and ready to go and they chat shit all day long like me haha xx You will be a great nurse!! xx

Kristabelle thank you for the recommendation of bummis I will look them up! Ive also heard that weenotions night notions are the nappy to go to for heavy wetters. How is Anna and her tummy now? are you still bfing? We have been given hypoallergenic formula but I dont know what I want to do yet. Im dropping weight rapidly on this no dairy and soy diet Im starting to worry about my health. Im back to my pre Connie weight and size 8 in jeans I dont know the US size lol. 

I will have to finish typing later Bens having a huge tantrum because I dared to focus my attention on anything other than him!


----------



## ukgirl23

right.. retry... lol. Ive been nursing him to sleep and I think Ive made a rod for my own back lol. 

Sarah When Lucas was a baby he used to go to bed at 5:30pm. I tried hard to keep him awake longer but he just couldnt do it. He went to bed at that time everyday until he was about 2 or 3! its lucky for you! xx 

Readytomum Im so jealous!! I want to see dispicable me so badly but babies cant go in and baby cinema doesnt screen it yet hopefully they will over summer holidays so Con and Luke can come too. 

Steph thats great news about the babysitter!! hooooraaaahhh!! Rob is such a willy!! Dont stress though let gim do what he wants I learned with my children you cant make a dad be what you want an if he fails then it will be the kids who loose interest. I see it with Con and Luje when their dad puts others before them the next time he talks to them they dont want to listen. I think Rob is having a hyge long man sulk. xxx

Well Ben is finally asleep. He only rolled the once and hasnt done it again since. I put him on his mat and he just chills out on his back. Aaron thinks he's too fat to roll haha!


----------



## Steph82

Sarah L, I never even considered teeth :dohh:. That would make total sense!!! Or maybe allergies? I can't imagine, him still being sick. Have you taken him to the doctors? I have heard, that some babies you will never know that they are teething and others BAM it's a huge deal. 
As for school: could you go to school AND grow a sibling for Peter? 

Candy, I have never thought of nursing the way you do. I always wanted to be a nurse in the NICU, working with the wee little ones... Now that you have mentioned them possibly dying (don't laugh, but that NEVER crossed my mind lol), I could never do it. And working with hospice is so amazing!!!!!! I'm very jealous of you and Shell! Being a nurse was always a dream of mine. Maybe one day I'll marry a wealthy man, that will support me and Grayson, so I can go to school :haha:
I know you are right of course, that I can't force him to WANT to take care of Grayson on his day off but common!!? I thought it was common sense, that you watch your kid, when the other parent is working?!! I just don't get it... He can go fishing all weekend long! I don't mind him going to have fun, when I can watch the baby... But how do you even consider having someone else watch your kid, while you go out and play?! I just don't understand him... At all!
We are supposed to go diving on Sunday (so much for him not getting to have any fun :coffee:) and my mom really wants to watch the baby. I just don't know that a) I want to be away from Grayson and b) I want to spend any time with Rob. I'm just still so angry with him.
Another Rant: this is right in line with the following scenario right before the "fishing" issue. 
Rob has a very old beat up VW where the AC does not work. I have asked him to fix it many times, because it is just simply to hot in Florida without, but he just won't do it. Since he only takes the baby short distance, it's not a huge deal I guess. Well we also have a lifted mud truck (that we bought together as a toy, right before we found out I was pregnant). Grayson can't go in the right now, because it is entirely to bouncy. Well and I have a really nice big SUV, that I pay a lot of money for every month (perfect family vehicle). Rob has always rolled his eyes at me (and made fun of me) for having such a high car payment. Not sure what it matters to him, since I pay for it, but he just likes to bitch. 
Well yesterday he asked, if I could take the mud truck to work and leave my SUV for him, since he had errands to run (guess he didn't want to take the baby with no AC :shock:). I told him: sure, just make sure the Ford has gas in it!
I swear, I rarely drive that thing, but when I do, the tank is empty and I end up having to fill it. Whenever Rob takes my car, he NEVER puts gas in it (even if he emptied it). 
So he went and checked, only to be annoyed and said: it has some gas, but just take your truck!
Aka: the truck is empty (again!) and now he is annoyed with me, that I don't feel like dealing with it :shrug:
Add that to the list of reasons, why we are not working out!!! I don't understand how he can be so thoughtless and selfish!!! What happened to he man wanting to take care of the women???? Grrrr


----------



## doggylover

Steph that truck issue seems like a little deal to men, but that's the sort of thing that would have me having an argument with Simon all day...in my head!! Telling EXACTLY how he treats me like a maid etc!! It's those wee things that all count. I hate that Rob didn't want to spend his day off with Grayson :( my brother can be the same sometimes. He's a dr and works loooong hours and sometimes when he is off he still gets his in laws or my parents to watch Jacob so he can go to the gym etc. I know that he wants some alone time but I don't think the guys realise we get zero alone time, so they need to suck it up :haha:

Sarah, the baby food class sounds really interesting! I've never heard of anything like that and I think it's a great idea to have people informed about weaning and nutrition :thumbup: is a baby bullet like a mini blender? I'm assuming its not something you shoot a baby with?!

Afm, worst night last night :( as I mentioned Isabelle went to bed early. Well she woke at 11.30, 1am and 2am for a feed. Then she woke at 4.30am and I was thinking "you aren't hungry, you don't need this...I'll leave you for a bit and see what happens." What happened was an hour of her talking to herself LOUDLY, so that I got no sleep anyway, she woke Simon, got cranky and I had to feed her anyway in the end.
I know I moan about her sleep all the time, but I'm up at least 4 times a night with her every single night now :( and I'm worried that its my fault. Like, she shouldn't need to eat that much overnight, so what if I am/have created a habit of her waking for food, and this is the way it will always be? Simon is desperate to move her into her own room come 6 months (I think he'd go sooner tbh) but I told him I'm not getting up and walking to her room four times a night, it just ain't gonna happen. So if she's still waking like this then, she stays in with us. 
I'm not too tired or anything, but I feel so worn down :( literally every 1.5-2.5hrs she is awake for food. I think that's why I've lost some weight lately (yay for that though!) and I'm always hungry at the minute.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah J, I think Izzys sleeping pattern is 100% leap related and has nothing to do with you! Grayson regressed as well and I'm up at least 3 times during the night (and all before my 5.30am alarm :wacko:). 
Grayson is getting his second set of shots tonight, so I'm not expecting much more sleep over the next few nights lol.

As for men needing some alone time... That's bs!!! I work all day as well and the first thing I want when I get home, is to hold my baby!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph I am about to go off in a long hateful rant and it probably relates to my shitty day! Rob needs to grow the fuck up! If you are handling your business right and have the money to pay for a nice luxury suv then enjoy it! And wtf is his problem that he can't keep Grayson till you get off then go fishing??? It helps you out and he gets time with Grayson too! Its a win win!!!!!! UGH

So here is my bad day....Allen has been managing our finances for months now to help relieve a bit of stress off of me from everything that was going on....I had ordered 5 Smart Snugs AIT's and 2 CB's. I paid through his paypal and thought everything was fine...HELL NO IT ISN'T FINE!!!! We are burnout so bad that the bank wouldn't let the money transfer out and I had been wondering where the hell they are all at. So after this I start going through all of our accounts seeing whats going on and the 4000.00 dollars we spent on the lawyer took out all of our savings and more....Allen never even told me this. I am so upset with him. Our bills are a month behind and our cells where shut off today too. So since they are off i have had no way of calling him to see why he didn't tell me this stuff but i called my Little sister to blow off some steam and she thinks he was not telling me to protect me and make me feel like everything is going to be ok....UGH I AM SO IRRITATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why I didn't look before or why i am being so naive....

sorry for the rant I am just so gutted by the way things are going!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah Emme did this last night...We were awake at 2:30 am watching TV and went back to sleep about 6 am. I am afraid it is the regression...And YAY for some weight loss even though it is due to some difficult feedings. 

And as for a baby Sarah L. I don't have any plans particularly to have another but if we are going to it will have to wait for 2-3 years anyways. Maybe time baby making to were the next baby would be due during summer break. Lol I know it isn't that easy but just an idea.

Candy I am excited for you.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Candy: If you get a chance to see it you totally should!! (with or without the kiddos!) The baby cinema here never screens kids movies, they do adult movies that parents want to see but can't go to because of baby. Which makes sense, but I LIKE kids movies, so I want to see those! 

Steph: I guess I'll have to wait a little while longer to find out if it's teething related or not... :shrug: I took him to the doctors when he first got it and she checked to make sure he didn't have an ear infection or fever, and everything else was good! if he's still snuffly on Monday I'll be calling again just to make sure things are ok still.

Sarah: Yes it's a mini blender! :haha: It comes with food storage containers and stuff too! I cant wait to try it out! I thought the class sounded pretty neat too and it's free--so why not! I'm sorry to hear that miss Izzy is having sleeping issues still. This leap seems to be pretty terrible for you. :wacko: Hopefully once it's over you'll have a STTN baby again.

Shell: I'm sorry to hear about the money stresses! Money is the one things that Adam and I tend to argue about... we have very different ideas about how to manage and spend it. We just got a some money from my Grandmother selling her house and we've spend a lot of time talking about how we think it best used. We've finally settled on a compromise, but man, that's a touchy subject and he's so *terrible* with money! As for baby, I think we would aim for Baby #2 to be born as soon as my school program ended, which would make Peter about 3 years old. It would be too hard to try for any sooner than that because then I would need to take time off school.

Afm, AF has returned!! :cry: I'm so depressed by that... I was hoping to get longer before it showed up again. Sigh. So now we'll see how BF goes while AF is around. Peter had a diaper rash this morning and I'm not sure if it's AF related, or possibly teething related since he's also still stuffed up a bit. :shrug:


----------



## Steph82

Shell, first off Thank you and YES, he needs to grow up. Problem is, he has taken care of only himself for so long, that I think he is incapable of thinking differently! I hope he comes around one day... Until then.. I will stick it out as long as possible.
So sorry to hear about the money issues! I hate having to have that discussion. I believe that your sister is right.. He was trying to protect you. I'm guessing, that there is nothing he can do to fix it right now, so telling you, would only stress you out more. I'm sure that you have had a chance to talk to him by now and you guys were able to come up with a plan. 
Just remember, you guys will find a way through this. As long as your both healthly (and so are the kids), that's all you can ask for.:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls. We have talked and cried and gotten through a very difficult conversation and cutting back in certain areas of spending and selling somethings if we can. I am not materialistic and like Steph said we are together as a family and healthy. Thats what matters to me.


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph you are right Rob should have Grayson if he's not working and if it were me and you we would rather be with our babies than out shopping with our friends. Men are idiots but I feel like there is something more to Rob, Maybe you are too close to the frustration and the pain of it all but from my view it just appears that he's shutting you and Grayson out for some reason. I know when I was depressed I didn't really want to do anything with my kids (I did do stuff for their sakes but my heart wasn't in it). His whole attitude stinks of depression. Could it be that in his mind having a baby was going to be an easy ride? He maybe didn't consider the late nights and early mornings and having a baby there 24/7. He needs to stop feeling so sorry for himself, you were the one who had to give birth and look after Grayson while holding down a job, you do probably majority of the share. If anyone deserves to have some alone time it's you!! 

Sarah, Benson is still up every 2 hours for a feed too, breast milk is digested faster than other food and formula so they usually need at least 1 feed during the night, even on bottle milk my kids woke during the night for feeds until they were around a year old. I had to laugh about Isabelle laying awake and babbling to herself though! I love it when they do that haha. Probably not what you and Simon want at 5am though! When she starts solids she'll be full up for longer and will sleep longer, you'll probably still have to get up once or twice but the gap from bedtime to feeding will be longer. mashy potat and carrots before bed is best... starchy! ;) 

Shell I agree with the other ladies that he was probably trying to protect you, after all you've had A LOT of stress to deal with lately. We are also having financial issues after court, we had to use our credit cards to buy food last month and got charged through the roof for that which left us short. Im eBaying like a crazy bitch and poor Aaron had to sell his PS3. You'll catch up on the bills, not having to pay for nappies and formula is a great thing too! x

Sarah L I am like you!! I would rather watch the kids movies too! I loved Wreck it Ralph.. I'm looking forward to the new Planes movie coming out soon. My kids couldn't care less but they SHALL watch it with me so I don't feel like a huge child  I'm sorry that AF returned, hopefully it will be fine for you too, most women here who got AF were fine, it's just me and my crazy body trying to be different lol. Ben had a cold for 3 weeks when he was a new born, it can take sometime for their little systems to fight it especially the first colds, next time he'll fight it off quicker. I have been looking at the baby bullet but I'm not sure if I want to pay money for a blender when I can mash soggy carrots with a spoon :/ xx

Afm, I'm off to a big BFing event today, is anyone else going? 

Benson is stopping me and Aaron from having sex!!! I know this is silly but it's like he knows!! I get him into his cot around 8pm and he sleeps fine until we go to bed, it doesn't matter what time we go to bed as soon as we get into bed and try to start something you hear his little cry cough then waaaaaaahhhhhhhh... it's almost been a whole week!! I can't get away with feeding him and put him back to his cot either if I put him in his bed he cries until he gets into bed next to me! He is such a mummies boy!!! Gorgeous little git!! we're going to have to become sex ninjas! 

Speaking of ninjas did you see my Luke dressed as a ninja yesterday?? HAHA! We got paid yesterday so I took them to get some toys (They rinsed me by the way!) He saw this ninja costume and almost died on the spot, it was in the trolly before I had finished saying yes to him! haha


----------



## lily28

ReadytoMum said:


> Afm, AF has returned!! :cry: I'm so depressed by that... I was hoping to get longer before it showed up again. Sigh. So now we'll see how BF goes while AF is around. Peter had a diaper rash this morning and I'm not sure if it's AF related, or possibly teething related since he's also still stuffed up a bit. :shrug:

I got some bleeding too today, still can't believe it could be AF :shrug: As I had spotting on July 20th, it is too soon for another period.:dohh: BTW my obgyn is away for vacation, so I will resort to asking the pediatrician about it, she is a LC she must know about this.

Dennis managed to fall asleep on his own this morning for his nap! :thumbup: I just left him on my bed and went to boil some water in the kitchen, I could hear him sighing and grunting, and when he was quiet I rushed in the bedroom and he was asleep! :happydance: He is growing so fast! I want him to stay a little baby for as long as possible!


----------



## Steph82

Shell, it's awesome that you and Allen talked and figured out a plan!! I am a firm believer, that while it is nice to have extra cash, it by no means makes you happy!!! Having the support and love of you husband and kids, is what really matters. So you sell a few things and eat "cheap" meals for a while! 

Candy, have you tried to sneak in the bathroom for a quicky?!? Surely it's not the most romantic thing :haha:, but it may hold you guys over for a bit :rofl:. Poor little Benny doesn't want anyone using his boobies! Can't blame the cutie lol.
Rob is definitely depressed (he has told me). So he should go get help :shrug:. I do bitch and complain a lot, but when he is with Grayson, he is amazing (99% of the time). He loves that baby more then anything, which is why is little fishing stunt just stunned me :wacko:.
You know, I would like to say, that having a baby is a stress factor, but it's really not. I don't say this much, but Grayson has only cried a handful of times since birth, and usually only when I didn't boob him quick enough. He never cries at night, always goes to sleep with no issue, laughs all day long, and is overall very easy. We never had the unconsolable moments, that most parents deal with. We are EXTREMELY lucky in the sense. So the few times that Grayson does need something, I usually jump all over it. No real stress for Rob. :shrug:

Candy, what is this latch on you were talking about??

Sarah, I hope you have an amazing time at the wedding and please send us some amazing pics of Izzy in her outfits!!

Sarah L, I hope Peter gets over this stupid cold soon, so he can go back to feeling as gorgeous as he looks :flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Candy It maybe the noise of the bed.... Emme is the same way so since she has been born we are having sex in the laundry room, bathroom, the floor of our bed room, the shower. It has actually been quite nice. Allen hasn't really wanted to let go of anything but we can always by these things back if we want. 

Steph if he was doing what he should you wouldn't have to bitch at him. Tell him to go get help if he can't properly deal with it. I feel like Emmaleigh is such a blessing to us too and even when she has cried that smile and laughter of hers has definitely made up for it. She is what has helped me to stay strong through court and right now. I love all my kids but there is just something about a baby that makes you feel so good. I guess its because they need you and flash that pretty smile of appreciation for feeding them and cuddling them. 

Sarah J have lots of fun at the wedding! 

Sarah L i sure hope Peters nasty cold goes away soon!

afm, nothing new since our argument last night. Emmaleigh woke up through the night wanting to eat and I had Allen go get her a bottle. I proped her head up on my shoulder and she was back to sleep like that. She slept on my chest for the first time in a very very long time for about 2 hours when I woke back up and put her in her crib. Sweet little Angel~


----------



## kirstabelle

Sleep regressions here too 3:15, 7:20, 9 am wants to be UP! This from a baby who used to go from 1030 to 6 or 7 and then go back to sleep until 10 or 11 = Exhausted mama!!

I didn't get my period last month. So I got it in June and then not July. Not sure what that's about as pre-baby my o date would be random but I ALWAYS got AF?

We will be saving money now too Shel as we are funneling most of our savings into the new house. Steph we looked for about a month. We put in offers on two other places but other people put in cash offers or offers with no contingencies etc so we lost out. But this time we were successful! It is in one of the best school districts in MA so that is great for annelise. And after years of apartment living we will have a yard! The dog will be thrilled!! The search was exhausting. Going to home opens etc with baby in the sling and feeding her in the backseat of the car etc. she was a trooper though! Hopefully we will have closed by next Friday. I can hardly believe it!!


----------



## kirstabelle

And forgot to reply about bf'ing that you asked about candy. Yep we are still bf'ing at night and pumping for bottles in the day. Supplementing with formula. Her new formula is organic and lactose free and her poops are way better on it. Runny like bf poop but not revolting poop water like they were on the hypoallergenic formula. And also not green and stinky like they were with her original formula. Her new meds (losec) is working so much better. It had prettying eliminated the screaming and crying during feeds and she is eating more now. She still spits up a lot but the losec makes it less acidic so it doesn't hurt her anymore. Our 4 month appt is on the 20th so we'll talk about solids with her then and maybe that will help the spitting and increase her weight gain. So overall things are improving. I am staying on the dairy soy free diet until ped appt and then we will decide what to do. Candy do you eat nuts? I eat a lot of nuts so I think that has helped stabilize my weight. I lost some for sure, but just all extra preg weight. Gotta go pump!


----------



## ukgirl23

Steph its a world record attempt at the most women bfing in grouos around the world at the same time. We managed 19 at our group yesterday it was great fun and the lady who organised the event makes and sells teething necklaces and uses cloth nappies.... Im in love with her! ha x

Shell I think he hears us come in the room. He is such a light sleeper x

Kristabelle that is great news!! Im glad things are getting better for you both! Well here we are still on a dairy/soy free diet Im still dropping weight rapidly.. I can see every norning that Im thinner. Im getting stomach cramps and feeling sick every day all day now. But Ben is doing so well his poo is almost normal and he is gaining weight well so I dont want to stop feeding him. I think I need to decide what Im going to do because Im making myself really sick. I will see the dr during the week and see what they say. I really dont want to stop bfing :( x


----------



## Mommabrown

Uh Oh Kristabelle....maybe BF and pumping plus supplementing is keeping AF kinda wacky atm???? If not then I am sure you and DH have had the talk about baby #2 and will be happy regardless. And CONGRATS on buying your house!!! 

Lol Candy hopefully you will learn to be ninja like and sneak in that room quietly and dtd without little Benson hearing! lol


----------



## kirstabelle

That's terrible candy! I am amazed your supply is not affected. You have to do what is best for both you and benson. You know I read that lactose is inflammatory so if the system is already inflamed la rose makes it worse. I wonder if your first period and the imbalance following it caused the inflammation and now that you have eliminated it its improving. Because his poo was fine before right? If so I would be surprised if it is a true milk protein allergy as you'd think that would have been there from the start. Somaybe its temporary? Anyway hope you work out a good solution for you both!

Yeah who knows what is going on with my period. But I know it's not baby no2 as we still haven't dtd!


----------



## ukgirl23

Ive heard that some people get a warning period while breastfeeding. Its like a period not long after birth that warns you that you are fertile again now and then no more periods or very irregular periods until you finish bfing. It could be that for you Kristabelle? Im not sure if it was AF or not but things did go downhill as soon as my first period came so hopefully it is as you say xx

Im producing mega amounts of milk and I dont know why. The only thing I done differently lately is have a cheeky few sips of Aaron's beer. Its like the engorgment we got after birth. Hurts so badly! 

Benson laughed loads yesterday. Before now we only had a few chuckles here and there but yesterday he was laughing his head off at Connie jumping out of random places at him it was so cute! We have our 4 month appointment on wednesday :D


----------



## doggylover

shell I'm so sorry to hear about the money issues :( it's awful that Allen kept that from you, what a terrible way for you to find out as well - no diapers arriving is almost as heart breaking ;) 

I have read through the rest but can't remember now what I read :wacko:

we're at Simons parents now so lots of family poking at Isabelle and, while I LOVEthat they get to see her, she gets so cross and grumpy with the constant being held etc. even simon has no sense when we are here, which bugs me so much. I'm exhausted after getting no sleep in the hotel we stayed in as I hated having her in the travel cot they provided so mainly had her in bed beside me, so I was uncomfortable and got no sleep! 

on the plus side, the wedding we went to was AMAZING. had a great time :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah I loved the pics of you and your family on facebook. You all look so happy and lovely :) Hotel travel cots are crap. If you are travelling often it coukd be useful to buy a cheap one of your own. I had a cheap one which I kept at my dads house when we come to visit. It made everything much better. I get what you mean about hating everyone playing pass the parcel with the baby! I dont like it either. I mean I understand it but I dislike it...

Today my older babies were at a party so we went to visit Aarons nan as it had been her birthday and we had a few hours to kill. I dont know what to think at the moment. When we got there Aarons mum had given her a framed pic of Ben and Aaron together at the beach and she kept saying how she loved Ben and how he is her only great grandson taking lots of pics of him ect But she never takes pics of Con and Luke and hasnt asked for any. Aarons mum buys clothes which say I love my dad and has pics of Aaron and Ben but none of me Con and Luke and its just making me feel horrible. I dont want my 2 being left out and Im worried that it will cause my older kids to resent Benson if they feel like he is a favorite. Would you ladies feel the same way? I wonder if my past is just mKing me feel weird about this stuff :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah glad you had a ball at the wedding! Maybe Izzy will be exhausted from everyone passing her around and you both can take a long nap! 

Candy. . .oh I am sorry that she is making you feel like the kids are being left out. I would be pretty upset too as you never want your kids to feel like they are less loved. It may just be that she isn't really aware that she is doing it at all. Or maybe she don't really know how to approach the situation so that she doesn't push herself on the kids? Allen's mom treats Laurynn and Brandon great and takes lots of pictures and even takes them out with her shopping...but she has a huge blended family and I think she can handle these situations easier because she understands our situation. My family don't know how to handle it since they don't believe in divorce, they were such horrible grandparents to Landon until Emmaleigh came along and now they realize how bad they were and try to make up for it.

afm, my little rolie polie has been trying to roll out of her carseat, swing, and highchair and gets quite pissed when she can't get turned over. She is also trying to lift up and gets quite mad when she doesn't raise up and has to lay back down...this is from laying back on something like the arm of the couch or a pillow...not all the way from being flat. I feel so sad that she is just changing into this little moving person in front of me.


----------



## ukgirl23

Shell me and Aaron spoke about it and he said he felt the same and asked if I wanted him to say anything but I said it was up to him as I was just telling him I felt. He said next time he will say something nicely to them and he agrees with me so Im feeling better about it all now. 

Kealiegh I cant type on FB because me and Aaron share an account and he might see what I wrote but we just found out that his mum has been having an affair with some rich banker and they have a secret flat together in some posh part of town. She revealed all to his sister who lives at home still. Their mum and dad live together and their dad is lovely. Hes so loyal he is going to be crushed but its so awkward for his sister now having to live in the house with her mum telling her about her affair and not being able to tell her dad. Its a really shitty situation to be. Especially since me and Aaron are planning our wedding for next Autumn and his mum told his sister as soon as we are married shes going to tell his dad about the affair and leave him. She also revealed that Aarons nan and aunty both have affairs too and it has effected him really badly. He is constantly trying to keep me happy all I can do is keep reassuring him that Im not like that and I wont leave him no matter what. All you can do in these situations is distance yourself from it. Aarons dad is going to feel so hurt if he finds out we all knew and he didnt. Have you spoken to your mum about it all? Aarons mum doesnt know that we know :/


----------



## kealz194

Thanks candy! Oh that's horrible. I just don't understand. If you don't love someone any more then just ending. Don't hurt them more by betraying them!!! It's horrible! You can't justify cheating because your not happy. It's just selfish coz as Sarah said iit doesn't just affect dad it affects me and Denis too. Heneasnsonangry when he was telling mere was shaking!!i couldn't sleep and its a big burden for us to have! I hope Aaron's ok bless him! I know how he feels :( xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I completely agree Kealeigh but in the case of Aarons mum like I said to Aaron what she is doing is all shades of wrong .... but.... his dad talks to her like shit sometimes. Snaps at her and just sleeps all the time she feels like shes alone when hes at home and its like they say if you dont make your wife feel wanted someone else will be more than happy to do it for you. I do not agree with it at all but I can see why. Maybe she has too much tied into him tobjust leave on her own but with someone else to leave for she can fall back on her new guy safely while his dad has to deal with the fall out alone. I dont think its fair on you and your brother to be torn between your parents like that I hope that your mum will stop now and not take it any further xxx


----------



## kealz194

Thanks candy! I've missed so so much not being on here I promise I'll try to keep up, but just a few things I read, candy I'm having the same problem with my mum, she has openly said Paige is her favourite and has only held James a handful of time because ive asked if she can. I out right told her I think she doesn't like James. He was angry that on said that but she couldn't deny it either. She said I love him but Paige is my baby. Actually she is my baby. You didn't push her out of your momins!!! Grr
Sex? What's that? Lol!!!
Steph i completely get what you mean, Stephen is the same but instead of dishing its play station grrr! And with his new promotion he is getting home so late thy I don't get a break, I'm literally doing 24/7 7days a week! You'd think he'd want to bond with his kids.
Sleep for us is actually good, James goes to bed at 9-10 and wakes at 6sometimesnor sleeps right through to 8-9 am :0 can't believe it! 
Sorry I can't remember all of it! Will try my best to follow now loll! Well of to bed now! Night x


----------



## liams_mom

Oh wow, trying to keep up on here and FB is killing me. It sounds like you ladies are going through lots with mums and dads. My parents were divorced by the time I was three due to my dad's cheating ways and my mom not wanting to stay with him through his tantrums and affairs, resenting him and causing damage to my relationship with him. My dad was the type of man that always needed his ego boosted because of low self esteem and women were his way of coping, my mom understood that and made a tough decision even though my dad kept begging her for one more chance. It was rough on her knowing she would be a single mom, but it was the best choice for the relationship I was going to have with him. Mom was always straightforward with me about him, he never really discussed the situation, but I never felt like he had to. He was a great guy outside of always needing the security of a new woman. 

Sarah J, it sounds like you had a great time at the wedding! I'm actually a fan of having Jake passed around since it seems to give him a great sense of security. He really loves to touch and feel other people and I love that about him! I can't believe he'll be 4 months in 10 days! He's developed the cutest personality and is such a calm and happy little human.

Shell, I know what you mean about your little roller! Jake has been trying to roll out of his swing and his bouncer since he figured out that he could roll. He's twisting and moving and I'm pretty sure he'll be moving and shaking his way across the floor soon. He just has that look when I put him down for tummy time now. 

AFM: We went on a 1.5 mile hike today and the boys LOVED it. Liam is big into the outdoors and I want Jake to be the same way. Jake really seemed to love the sights and the sounds until he passed out halfway through the walk :dohh: Jake has really started to laugh and he is ALWAYS smiling (not trying to jinx myself here), but we are definitely starting to teethe! Rubbing the mouth, drooling like a faucet, swollen gums, and gnawing on whatever he can fit into his mouth. Liam got his first tooth around 5 months and since its genetic as to when they get their first teeth, Jake is definitely following suit. He is a little champ though and does not complain at all. I felt sad tonight because I went out with mom to help with the horses tonight and let Greg put Jackson to bed. I think maybe 5 times in his life I haven't been there with my boob and his little night lights to watch him drift off to sleep. I guess its a blessing in disguise that he will fall asleep with his daddy or his nana so why am I sad that I missed watching his little eyes close and his body relax? I don't want him to grow up! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh whoa candy I'm so sorry to hear about Aaron's mum, that sounds like a horrible situation, especially for his poor sister who has had to listen to it all from his mum :/

My parents have been married almost 40 years, but it hasn't always been plain sailing. My dad has a TEMPER, and when I was younger there used to be screaming matches all the time. They never tried to hide it (a bit impossible at that volume tbh) and it was awful- my dad used to huff and not speak to my mum for weeks as well(and also is if he had an argument with us) One Christmas day was ruined. But I'm pretty sure they have always been faithful. It's totally different now- all very plain sailing. My dad has calmed down a lot. 

Candy I'm sure it's not that Aaron's family don't care for Connie and Lucas, but maybe they just don't feel as "attached" because they aren't blood? If I remember correctly though, they've known the kids since before Lucas was 1? So not a very good excuse considering how they've known him.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sorry to hear about all the issues with parents going on!! I hope things sort themselves out soon... it's really unfair for parents to drag their children through their relationship issues, no matter how old those children are!

Candy: That's too bad about Aaron's mum and grandma treating Connie and Lucas differently, but I think sometimes it's hard to know what the boundaries are with blended families. What do Connie and Lucas call them? Do they refer to them as grandma and great gram? Or do they call them by their names? Maybe a short convo by Aaron with them is all it will take to sort things out. I hope so anyway!

Sarah: I'm glad you had a good time at the wedding! I know what you mean about the baby being passed around though and that being bothersome sometimes. When we had all our family and friends here last weekend for the baptism that was a big problem, and then this past weekend at the family reunion to a lesser extent we had a similar issue. I don't mind other people holding Peter at all, but what I hate is that they aren't content to just sit with him and cuddle, they have to make all sorts of faces at him and poke at him trying to get him to smile or laugh, and they just end up over stimulating him big time because he's not used to all that noise so he ends up a little crabby and over tired. :dohh: 

Shell: We're having some similar rolling issues here too! Peter hasn't actually rolled over yet, but he wiggles side to side all the time, and when he's in his stroller and bouncer chair he's always trying to twist over to the side. It won't be long now I don't think! He finally lifted his big 'ol melon up yesterday while doing tummy time for the first time! I couldn't believe how high he was lifting it up looking all around!! 

liams_mom: I'm glad to hear that Jake is teething well so far! I'm pretty sure that Peter is going to be early teether as well. He is ALWAYS chomping on his hands and anything else he can manage to shove into his mouth, and it's starting to hurt when he chomps down while nursing too. I'm planning to look into getting some of those amber teething anklets. One of my cousins was telling me this weekend that the ones she got really make a difference, so I'm willing to test them out too.

Afm, our weekend away for the family reunion was a lot of fun! We got to spend some quality time with my parents and grandma, and then see the extended family on Sunday. Peter got to meet a whole bunch of new people! (our family is huge! There were 42 people there and that's just a part of them all!) My cousin that has been passing on the clothes to us gave us two huge garbage bags packed with the 6-9 month stuff this weekend... so we've got a lot of stuff to go through and organize to put it away into storage until we need it. I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah L I love it when we get to new clothes even if they are hand me downs!!!!!! 


Samantha we took Emme hiking here awhile back and she was out the whole way too! Emme's teeth aren't really coming up yet but she gets to where she is chewing away on her teething ring...something I was always told to do is freeze a wet washcloth and let them chew way on it and it will numb their gums. 

Candy and Kealz....My parents have been married 30 years this year and have not had the best realtionship at all....they have screamed, hit, and cheated on one another but have weathered through it all and are still together. Allen and I refuse to argue in front of our children and they very seldom know anything is wrong unless we are giving each other the silent treatment. Landon has been more aware of our problems as Allen moved out with his dad this last winter because of court but he has long forgot about it and I am not about to remind him. If he ever hits me or cheats on me well that is where our wedding vows come in till death do us part! Lol j/k....


----------



## ukgirl23

Thats for all the replies about Aarons family treating my LOs different. We have been together for 4 years Lucas was about 11 months okd when we got together. Aaron has never held anything back he changed nappies and read stories and stayed up in the night when they were sick with me. His family have always been very inclusive. Connie and Lucas call them nanny and grampy ect and spoil yhem at xmas so I feel like they should have no issue including them the same way they include Ben. I feel like it is the same as if Aaron went to my mums house and she had pictures of me Con and Luke but not Aaron and Ben. We are going to give out family photos of all of us to our parents and grandparents. 

liams mom I love taking my kiddies out for walks too. We live near a lovely wood area with a river its always good to walk there even in winter. It tires them out which is a good thing haha! x

Sarah Im sorry to hear that your parents were shouty. Mine were too and I didnt want that for my children its not fun. x

readytomum yay for more clothes!!! Benson is too big for his 3-6 month clothes. Im washing his 6-9 stuff now. Hes such a chunk!!! xx

shell I am glad your parents worked through all that!! They must have a very strong relationship. I always told Aaron that I would not leave him unless he either hit me or cheated on me. When my ex husband hit me in front of my daughter it was sickening I promised myself I would not go through that again because if I accepted it I thought she would grow up thinking her dads behaviour was acceptable. Me and Aaron have argued in front of the kids but our arguments are short and very controlled. We resolve thing quickly amd quietly. 

we are back on track for planning our wedding for next year! A few costs had to be lowered though. Connie is my flower girl and Im putting her in a mini bridal type dress I seriously cannot wait. We were planning our wedding but then I found out I was pregnant with Ben so put it all on hold. Next august is our 5 year anniversary so Im thinking thats perfect. There is a posh restruant in the park by the lake where he proposed that we are going to have our meal and probably rent a hall with a bar for a huge piss up in the evening. We need Benson to be able to walk though because he and Lucas are ring bearers and will walk down the aisle before me. Probably have to put a chair at the front so they can sit down lol. I must be crazy having a one year old involved in the ceremony haha!! 

Ben is 4 months today!! yay!!


----------



## doggylover

Luckily I know that Simon would never consider cheating on me. And he doesn't have it in him to hit anyone I don't think (although in a perverse way it would be amazing to watch my brother and brother in law flatten him if he did ever hit me!!!) I don't think he's ever hit anyone in his life!

So the fucked up sleep is getting worse. I was up 7 times last night. I know I've said it before but I just don't get what happened to my baby who could sleep 6/7hrs?? Now getting 2hrs is a miracle.


----------



## ukgirl23

wow Sarah 7 times!!! You poor poor lady!! I was thinking it's hard getting up 3 times lol. Do you think maybe Isabelle is still adjusting to being home again after travelling? I only thought of it because Ben is suddenly very aware of his surrounding, when we go to other places he is soaking it all in like a sponge, we went to visit Aaron's nan on Sunday and she was walking around with him and the bottom lip come out and he started doing his little scared cry, I snapped him back and he settled down once he was back in my arms (smug face!) hehe. But he's going through this weird attachment separation anxiety phase now and sometimes not even Aaron can calm him down. Maybe that's her deal too? Are you co-sleeping with her? Maybe she just wants to snuggle up close to you x 

Also has anyone else's LO started to cry like an actual child now? Ben is loosing his baby cry and it's becoming replaced with a kid cry and when he does it it is so heart breaking I have to just snap him up and kiss his tiny face all over lol xx


----------



## Steph82

Oh yikes, Sarah J! 7 times is pretty exhausting. I'm sure it's just a phase and she will go back to her normal sleeping pattern very soon!!
I agree with you and the passing of the baby. I don't mind it for a little while, but it gets to a point, where I need te baby back :haha:. 
Sarah L, Peter looked so cute in his tummy pic. I have a hard time imagining him ever crying. Not sure why, but him and Benson just always look content lol 

Candy, the older I get, the more I realize how much work relationships are and that NONE are perfect. I hate the fact, that Aaron has to be involved (as I believe parents should NEVER involve their kids in this stuff)! Hopefully he will deal with it fine and maybe able to just ignore it :shrug:
Like the ladies already mentioned, I would have been put off by what his grandma did as well. I know that Connie and Lucas are not "blood" related, but they are children and should all the love the same. I don't see a problem, with Aaron saying something.

Kristy must be elbows deep in boxes right now and have no time to catch up on here. Lol rightfully so!! I hope the move goes really well.

Shell, were you able to sort things out, and get your CD ordered? I'm with Sarah, what a cruel way to find out... Waiting for your fluffy mail and not getting it :cry:

Sam, the hiking pictures looked awesome. I'm sure Jake was loving it (at least the awake part :rofl:).

Will try to catch up more later


----------



## ReadytoMum

Steph82 said:


> Sarah L, Peter looked so cute in his tummy pic. I have a hard time imagining him ever crying. Not sure why, but him and Benson just always look content lol

Thanks Steph! He really is an incredibly content little boy--and we're super lucky! He doesn't have a witching hour and he self-soothes to sleep. The only times he really cries is when he's getting too tired and when he's hungry (and really, who can blame him on that one!?) When he does cry he has a really high pitched whine, which I call his falcon cry, and DH calls him a velociraptor. :haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Steph82 said:


> Oh yikes, Sarah J! 7 times is pretty exhausting. I'm sure it's just a phase and she will go back to her normal sleeping pattern very soon!!
> I agree with you and the passing of the baby. I don't mind it for a little while, but it gets to a point, where I need te baby back :haha:.
> Sarah L, Peter looked so cute in his tummy pic. I have a hard time imagining him ever crying. Not sure why, but him and Benson just always look content lol
> 
> Candy, the older I get, the more I realize how much work relationships are and that NONE are perfect. I hate the fact, that Aaron has to be involved (as I believe parents should NEVER involve their kids in this stuff)! Hopefully he will deal with it fine and maybe able to just ignore it :shrug:
> Like the ladies already mentioned, I would have been put off by what his grandma did as well. I know that Connie and Lucas are not "blood" related, but they are children and should all the love the same. I don't see a problem, with Aaron saying something.
> 
> Kristy must be elbows deep in boxes right now and have no time to catch up on here. Lol rightfully so!! I hope the move goes really well.
> 
> Shell, were you able to sort things out, and get your CD ordered? I'm with Sarah, what a cruel way to find out... Waiting for your fluffy mail and not getting it :cry:
> 
> Sam, the hiking pictures looked awesome. I'm sure Jake was loving it (at least the awake part :rofl:).
> 
> Will try to catch up more later

Nope we got a letter that they are freezing Allen's accounts at the bank....:growlmad: I sold an old phone and my new one that i just got in Feb, and was able to get some money for groceries and school clothes for the kids. Had a little extra so I go Miss Emme's ear's pierced today. It is a very difficult situation and I feel like he is to prideful at the moment to sell any of his stuff. :cry:


----------



## Mommabrown

Sarah J oh wow 7 times...I am grumping at Emme's 2x's...I couldn't imagine...I am sorry hun. 


Candy yes Emme's got this piercing scream that will come out if I am not quick enough at settling her.


Afm, well you all can see on FB we got Little Miss's ears pierced and she is a so stinking cute. Not pulling at them or anything!


----------



## Steph82

Shell, it will get easier again!! I hope Allen wakes up and gets rid of some things, but I know how men can be :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Shell I hate that things are so rough for you at the minute. I hope Allen sorts himself out, I'm sure he (like all of us actually!) has a boat load of stuff that he could sell. I hate that you are in that situation though :hugs: 

So yeah, the 7 time night was the worst thing ever. We were staying at Simons parents and I just dunno what was going on (partially disruption to her "normal" like candy mentioned) Last night was better (only 4 times. That's a GOOD night atm!) but omg getting her to sleep was UNREAL. She was SCREECHING, but a weird cry that I haven't heard before. Similar to her insane cry, but I could tell something was slightly different. Amidst my tears and sobbing (bearing in mind we are at my inlaws and crying is the last thing I want them to see me doing- and that was the third time in24 hrs!) we surmised maybe it was teething pain, so Simon sprinted to tesco to get some calpol (Tylenol) but by the time he was back I'd managed t get her to sleep. Phew!!
I think the problems are 2 fold:
1. I always feed her back to sleep at night and she is used to that comfort
2. She eats every two hours during the day and has developed a snacking habit

So what I'm trying out now is that if she wakes up BEFORE two hours since she last ate (eg she ate at 3am and wakes again at 4) I will leave her and see if she goes back to sleep. Last night she DID, but only stayed asleep for 15/20mins before waking. Happened twice more before she got cross so I had to feed her (by that time it was two hours anyway). If we manage to get that down, we'll try extending it to 2.5 then 3 hrs etc. I'm still bringing her into bed around 5/6am, but hoping to stop that ASAP. I didn't want to try when we were away and we were both so fraught and exhausted.

I just wish my 6/7hour baby was back!! 

So I need to sell some of my cloth nappies. I am finding I have major love for the tiny nippers cheapies, and some of my more expensive (eg my itti bittis) just aren't doing it for me!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Allen has a shit load of stuff he could be selling...but will he NOOOO! He says it is worth more than what people want to pay for it...blah blah blah...he is worse than a child who is sorting through their toy box to get rid of old toys they no longer play with. 


Sarah Poor Izzy! I sure do hope it is just a phase and she will pass through it with and you get your sleeping back to normal. Emme hardly ever self soothes and I blame myself for jumping at her every whimper. 

Afm, can you all believe our babies are 4 months old!!! I am in amazement today with Emme and have looked back over our delivery photos and each month photos to see how much she has changed. It makes me so teary eyed and sappy.


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah Im sorry I didnt realise when you posted that you are still away which is why I wrote about her being upset from the travelling. Im so busy at the moment having my older two home on holidays that I read quickly to keep up so Im sorry for seeming ignorant if I come across that way xx I still think it is her surroundings being different plus a mixture of seperation anxiety and teething too perhaps. We have a day where Ben seems to be teething badly then a few days of nothing . 

Dont worry about the midnight feeding all of mine fed through the niht until they were ready to go all night. Usually when we started solids they would sleep longer. Bfed babies digesr their food very quickly so if she is hungry then feed her. We still sleep with Ben and I feed him every 2 hours after midnight. It wont be forever. One morning you'll wake up in a panic because your baby didnt wake up in the night and she'll be sleeping in her crib happily lol. 

I was reading a blog today about a mum who was worried her baby wasnt developing at the normal rate and as soon as she started to worry he started to do the things she was waiting for and it made me think about my self and how much I compare Ben to all of the babies in this group and how maybe Ive pushed him to learn to roll before he is ready I saw on Michael McIntyre... he is my fave... that one of his jokes was about child development and how his wofe was worried that one of his sons was late to walk and he said something like you never see an adult who never learned to walm. Like the adult crawls into the room apologising for not walking because he never learned that skill.. It put it into perapective for me and I just wanted to share that thought with all o you :) 

now Im.off to bed lol hope you all get good sleep xx


----------



## Steph82

Sarah, 4 times is better then 7 for sure!! I agree, that it may be a combination of different environment along with teeth and growth. When I realize how much these LOs are changing each day, there is no wonder that they have a few off days! Grayson has actually been eating larger meals during the day and seems to need less at night. It's great, because he slept for 8 hours last night shock: that has NEVER happened before), but I worry, because I can't pump enough during the day, to send to the nanny with him. She had to use some of the freezer stash yesterday. Not sure what I will do moving forward but I'll figure it out.

Candy, you are so right about the different development! First off, I do believe that babies developed at their own rate!!! I honestly have not worried yet. If Grayson figures something out, then I'm excited... If he doesn't... Well then we wait just a little longer! 
Not sure how your managing 3 kids at home. I have Grayson and the dog, and I'm usually overwhelmed lol :haha:

Shell, I hate that men are like that! Of course no one is going to pay you top dollar for your things. But bottom dollar will still be better then having the things sit around :dohh:
Hopefully he will come to his senses soon!!!

AFM: I have had 3 nights of great sleep. :happydance: first time in 8 months, that I have slept for 5 hours in a row. Most likely, this is just a phase lol but I will take what I can get.
Grayson is loving his jumperoo!! OMG, as soon as I put him in, he bounces around like crazy!!!! He also really loves being held up, so he can "walk". He actually lifts one leg and then the next, trying to move forward. It's the funniest thing!

I am externally disappointed in Rob right now. He had another "half day" at work and didn't bother telling me (since I don't let him have any fun I guess). The baby was with my dad, while he texted me that he was working on the truck :growlmad:. He then said he would pick him up when he was done... Which turned out 1 hour before I would have gotten him anyway. 
I just don't get it!!! My father is almost 70 and in the middle of moving (my parents decided it was time to downsize from the 5bedroom house that they have been in or the past 15 years). Not only did rob decide that fixing a truck that no one uses (more was it a necessary repair), was a priority, but he also never bother to offer some help to my dad. Wtf??? Have an almost 70 year old watch your kid and move a house, while you take care of YOUR needs!!! 
I have not approached the subject with him, since I fear that I will blow up! Rob has been extra nice since then (I'm sure he knows it was fucked up), but won't ask what's wrong or apologize! I simply do not understand what goes through his head!?! :shrug::growlmad:
These types of situations, make me seriously doubt, staying under one roof with him. Why am I making myself uncomfortable, to help him maintain a relationship with his son, when he chooses to spend his free time doing selfish things?!? I feel like I am making his life too easy, since he doesn't actually have to do anything... I'm at a loss... Any advice????


----------



## ReadytoMum

Sarah: Yikes on the sleep front!! I don't know how you do it mama, major props!! I've been reading recently about the pick up/put down method that some other posters have been talking about... maybe you could try something like that to see if it helps miss Izzy settle better and for longer? Either way I hope her sleeps changes around soon for you! :hugs:

Shell: That's really annoying that Allen isn't willing to help pitch in to sell some stuff so you can get the kids back to school clothes etc. Although certainly not ideal, could you check out some second-hand stores? I know in Canada they're quite popular (and it's where I do most of my own shopping!) I find a lot of the stuff there is still in really good shape, and much cheaper. I hope you guys can sort something out soon so you don't need to stress about it anymore.

Steph: Sorry to hear about Rob bailing on spending time with Grayson again. :growlmad: I think he's being pretty irresponsible, and it's not fair to anyone really! That's very kind of you dad to still watch him while trying to move house, and Rob should grow up! I think if you're trying to stay in the house with Rob so that he can see his baby you need to call him on it. Sit down with him and explain that the reason you offered to live as "roomates" was so that he could see Grayson, and that although it would be really awkward sometimes it was worth it so that he could spend time with his son. But if he's going to keep bailing on opportunities to spend time together with him then you're not sure what the point of that living arrangement is! :shrug: I know whatever you decide to do, you and Grayson will be just fine!!

Afm, yesterday was a busy day in our house!! Adam joined Peter and I at the parents and baby Jazz session in the morning, and then we took Peter swimming for the first time! It was an indoor salt water pool, and I think Peter enjoyed himself (no crying!) but the water was definitely too cold for his taste and when he started shivering we promptly left to wrap him up a fuzzy warm towel. It must have exhausted him though because he fell asleep cuddled up with me at the coffee shop after, and he *rarely* sleeps on anyone anymore. :cloud9:

Also in exciting news, Peter rolled over for the first time yesterday! He went front to back, and he did it three times. I was blown away because until this past weekend he couldn't even manage to lift his head up and I had just plunked him down for tummy time! It was really funny though, because Adam missed it every time. Poor guy. lol The last time Peter did it Adam stepped out of the room for just a minute, and of course that's when Peter decided to go over. :dohh: Silly baby.


----------



## Steph82

Sarah L, I saw the pic of Peter in his little swimsuit ... So cute :cloud9:. I always worry that the water in the pool is too cold, even when it should be ok. That's why we always end up just barely in the water lol.
Isn't it amazing how LO will show no progress for days and all of a sudden they do it all at once?!? Amazing really. Good thing you were able to video Peter rolling, at least that way Allen got to see lol.

Thank you for the reassurance. Sometimes I feel like maybe I am overreacting. I think I will wait until this weekend (when I'm not this angry) and sit down with him. I always dread these conversations because a) he is never wrong :dohh: and b) he cannot admit, when he has made a mistake. Either way, I will write everything down ahead of time, so I can clearly communicate and have all my thoughts organized.


----------



## ukgirl23

we have a lovely warm baby pool up the road from where we live so Ben just needs to go in shorts amd a nappy. Im not sure if I would trust a salt water pool at this stage bt we dont have them here so I dont know much about them. 

Steph I can not believe Rob has done it again grrrr.. qhat is it with some men and not wanted to be with their children??? William (ex husband) hes the same he was meant to have 6 hours contact with the kids during his visit he only took 3! I dont get it but like the cps lady on our case said you wont understand because it isnt who you are. I hope that your chat with him goes well and I hope he listens to you! You know when Grayson is 7 like Connie he'll miss the baby days. They grow up so fast and you never get those days back. Its not nice not being able to live with your kids and pjt them to bed at night and witness all their firsts I hope Rob will understand that and work harder for Grayson so he can be there. I hope that he will appreciate how much you are putting in to give him this time withbhis son. He needs to stop feeling sorry for himself before he messes everything up. Hang in there lobely you are doing so well.. fuck me I could not be as strong as you are being now. You deserve better xx 

afm today I got Connie a phone for when William takes them out. If there are any emergencies she can get hold of me and I will be there in a flash. I dont trust William at all. Hes taken as little tome as possible with them again. He isnt bothered about seeing them or building a relationship with them he just wants to win and get what he wants but he only wants it because he knows I dont. I miht sound utterly insane here but Im buying tracking bugs to stitch into their back packs. If he decides to fuck off with them He would have a 3 hour headstart. Im not prepared to race him back to norway and fiht for Connie throuh their system. She is part norwegian so can live there without paperwork and we were married when I had her so he has 50% parental riht meaning if he took her I would have to fight hard for her to come home. Lucas is 100% mine. I left William off his birth certificate. I was already fohting for Connie to leave Norway I didnt need to fight over Lucas too. When he is 18 his dads name will go on there. Oh this situation is so messed up!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy, Ive been meaning to ask you about William. Has he seen the kids since the last court date? How often does he get them now?
I can totally understand your worry about him taking the kids, but I think your safe. If he took them, then he would have to spend more time with them and thats not something he is really wanting to do. Just being able to see them outside of the contact center is enough to upset you, and therefore enough for him. At least thats what I think! I'm glad you got a phone for Connie. This way she will be able to call you anytime!
I would totally install a tracker into the kids as well btw :haha:. If nothing else, it will be for your peace of mind!

I think what bothers be about the Rob situation the most, is that he has no clue what he is doing. He loves the baby and hes so good with him. When he is paying attention to him, you can see how much he loves him. I just think, that he spent too much of his life, making himself the priority. He does not know how to put anyone else ahead of himself. Its sad really. 
I have calmed down and feel much better today lol. 

Oh Candy, I think you mentioned this... I heard Grayson actually laugh out load for the first time today. He always smiles and laughs at everything, but today i would laugh out loud from across the room and Grayson will reply by doing the same. :cloud9: I cant believe how big he is getting!!!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh and Candy... I cant believe how little Benson looks in our picture on here :shock:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Candy: the salt water pool is really popular with moms and babies here because it's much less harsh on their skin than chlorine and less likely to cause an ear infection. They're quite expensive to maintain though so I only know of one in the city at the big fancy Jewish Community Center. It's open to the general public though which is nice. I hope Connie and Lucas have a good visit with their Dad and that he doesn't mess things up even further for them! 

Steph: I'm glad you're feeling better-but Rob is still an idiot! You have a gorgeous little boy, and he's crazy to not want to spend all the time he can with him!

Afm, my parents came down today to bring us a dresser for Peter. Now I can finally get his clothes put away! We have so many hand me downs that there's clothes everywhere right now because they don't all fit in the little one we painted for him.


----------



## Mommabrown

We do alot of shopping in Second hand stores here too. That is actually what I did this time and got some really nice clothes that don't even look like they have been wore. 

Steph...girl I am so sorry...Men do not think at all. Allen always thinks i am overreacting until I break things down play by play then he gets why I am so upset. Hopefully things will improve. Emme has been outright laughing for a while and it's so uplifting in times like this! I am sure it makes for a good stress reliever with you too!

Candy...I bought Laurynn a phone last year for just that and her Dad made her turn it off while she was with him. Pissed me off. Hopefully he won't care and you can call and check on her and Lucas too. :) 

Afm, Emme seems to be really cranky and fighting her sleep these last two days. She will start going to sleep and then break out in a screaming fit! Not really anything big or new just the normal crazy baby with her indecisiveness.


----------



## ukgirl23

thanks Steph :) I know Im worrying too much lol... I know Benson has grow too fast haha Sometimes I look at him and get surprised at how big he looks! Also look at how diddy and cute and new Grayson is in your pic!! He has grown lots already too. Its good that Rob is good with Grayson hopefully you canuse that to help him see what hes doing xx 

Shell Ive told her to keep it in her bag on silent. Dont say that she has it and only use it in emergencies like if she or Lucas gets lost ect. I would be pissed too if he made her turn it off!!


----------



## doggylover

Steph I'm so sorry to hear that Rob still isn't "behaving" himself. I don't understand why he doesn't want to suck up every second he can have with Grayson, and I don't see how he can think its ok to leave him with your dad when he isn't working. Does he not feel that is taking advantage of your dad? Especially at the minute with the moving.

Candy, I think getting connie the phone is a great idea. And yeah, you probably would sound paranoid to anyone else, but we know (some of) what your ex has done and what he's like and you know we support all your decisions, crazy or not ;)

Sarah, I've heard that swimming makes babies so tired...but it doesn't to Isabelle! I actually just signed her up for some classes today (half price on groupon!) as we are worried that when we take her she isn't getting enough experience from it, as she literally just floats, glassy eyed! 
It's great that Adam got to go with you to a baby group! I know Simon would love to come to baby sensory but he is always working on Fridays.

Not much new here. Had one goodnight of sleep, then back to the old every 2 hrs. My mum nearly had a heart attack when I told her what Izzys sleep is like now, but tbh I think that until she starts solids and we see if that helps any, this is just going to bethe way it is. I'm not exhausted or anything, so it's ok. Although maybe I will look into the pick up put down method Sarah suggested....


----------



## ukgirl23

to be jonest the pick me up put me down thing wouldnt work right now for the same reason the CIO method wouldnt work. Our babies are still too young to understand. All they know right now is hunger wet and alone so they cry to have a need met. I personally would hokd off anything like tht u til 6-8 months when they can recognise the difference between distances ect. 

Sarah When I pit Ben in the bath with me he just throws hkmself backwards and floats starfish style with a huge grin on his face haha we are yet to go to the pool because mirena is ruining that ;) Thank you for the support I feel like a nutter gps tracking my kids haha but they are my world and I dont trust that psycho one inch xx


----------



## doggylover

Just right too!!

See Isabelle LOVES her bath and goes nuts! That's why we thought she'd love swimming but.....deadpan!


----------



## ReadytoMum

doggylover said:


> Just right too!!
> 
> See Isabelle LOVES her bath and goes nuts! That's why we thought she'd love swimming but.....deadpan!

We thought Peter would love swimming for the same reason! lol He just stared off into the space with the clenched fists. :dohh: BUT, he didn't cry, so at least he didn't hate it. We'll try again next week maybe.


----------



## ReadytoMum

ukgirl23 said:


> to be jonest the pick me up put me down thing wouldnt work right now for the same reason the CIO method wouldnt work. Our babies are still too young to understand. All they know right now is hunger wet and alone so they cry to have a need met. I personally would hokd off anything like tht u til 6-8 months when they can recognise the difference between distances ect.
> 
> Sarah When I pit Ben in the bath with me he just throws hkmself backwards and floats starfish style with a huge grin on his face haha we are yet to go to the pool because mirena is ruining that ;) Thank you for the support I feel like a nutter gps tracking my kids haha but they are my world and I dont trust that psycho one inch xx

I've never tried it because thankfully Peter is a great sleeper, but some of the other moms on the forum who have younger babies seemed to be having some luck with it, and you're not actually leaving them while they're upset, so it can't hurt to try it out. :shrug: 

Have your kids had their visit with your ex yet? (I can't remember when it is...) I hope having the phone will make them (and you!) feel a bit better about it all. I hope you didn't feel like I was judging you when I said I wouldn't let Peter have one till he was in highschool. I was mostly kidding, and you certainly have an important reason for wanting Connie to have one!


----------



## ukgirl23

Sarah L I didn't think that at all but I felt like it left it open for others to judge if you know what I mean, so I felt the need to explain myself. Under normal circumstances I wouldn't have brought her a phone until she started to go out with friends alone so that if she was in trouble or needed me I was available to her. 

So funny with all these swimming babies just staring off, I'm pretty sure Ben is going to do the same, enjoy the relaxing pool trips now though, when they get older like my 2 you have to spend the hour chasing them around the pool and they can move fast even in armbands !! 

The pick up put down method looks useful if it works, like you say there is no harm in trying it and see how it goes, Peter is a good sleeper anyway isn't he? xx 

AFM.... A lady who I know from school was texting me yesterday about cloth nappies and she was very negative about it all, saying how they are a rip off and it's better to use throw aways, now she wants me to show her how to use them, I sent her some links to preloved sites and fb pages but I'm not looking forward to showing her because I know while I'm showing her she'll just shit all over it (excuse the pun!). 
She's the kind of mum, that if your kid is doing something, her kid done it first and better. It winds me up lol, because we can all say with pride things about our children, for example our babies rolling was a big milestone but you would never say omg your baby hasn't rolled yet??!! Alfie rolled when he was 2 months old!! you wouldn't do that because it strikes fear into the other parent that their kid is behind or that her kid is better, I told her about Ben's first laugh at 2 months, she told me Isabelle laughed when she was a week old, I told her Ben might have chicken pox (when we went to hospital that time) She told me Alfie had it when he was a few days old. I'm pretty sure one of her kids walked out of her vagina reciting poems LOL. Oh help!!


----------



## doggylover

"Wade out of the vagina reciting poems" :rofl: everyone knows someone like that, all of the idiots!!! That's great that she's open to using cloth though:)

I'm currently in the middle of an admin nightmare trying to sort out venues for cloth nappy meetings, stuff to advertise in the press etc in our area, and now we are dividing up all the baby events between us over the next few months so lots of cloth stuff going on, and I'm so excited :) also have all the nappy library nappies prewashed and shall be testing them tomorrow hehe! My mind knows they aren't mine to use, but I see them and I go "YAY NAPPIES!!!&#8221; 
Oh my brother and I got into a heated discussion last night as he said that cloth nappies are no better for the environment. I almost fainted with the exertion and anger going into my responses. Tbh I don't care about other people not using cloth for the environmental aspect, it doesn't bother me, each to their own, but don't say it isn't better when it is! And he didnt believe my facts I quoted, which really annoyed me!

Sarah, sounds like Peter and Izzy should go swimming together - the underwhelmed pair of the century!


----------



## liams_mom

Sarah and Sarah: We've taken Jackson to the pool a few times and he sounds like he'd fit in great with Peter and Izzy. He'll have his swimsuit on and I'll be guiding him around quite proudly and he'll just be staring at nothing with closed fists and his little hat hiding him from the sun. Completely under-enthused about the entire situation when I am obviously OVER THE MOON that I'm taking my baby swimming. :shrug:

Candy: I'm sorry to hear about your BF troubles with Benny and all of the crazy stuff with the squirting poo and yellow poo and well, poo in general. Jackson has has some mucousy looking poo, not unordinary in color though and the ped told me that if he's drooling as much as I say he is, its probably due to all of the excess saliva he's swallowing. That might be part of the reason you have mucousy poo, too! But I believe that you are doing the right things for Ben. You know if his tummy is upset and you know when things just aren't right, plus your health is being affected by it all and that's just not cool. :nope: I hope you get your new formula so your house stops smelling like cheese!

Steph: I know I haven't posted in here for a while, but I've been following along and I'm so sorry that Rob is "neglecting" Grayson when he could be picking him up from your dad's. I feel like WE shouldn't have to tell them "Hey, since you're not doing anything, why don't you go grab the baby?", but we always do. :dohh: I got into it with Greg the other day because yes, I am a SAHM, but I have my horses here so I'm out with them at different times of the day as well. I'm pretty busy with the two boys and rarely do I go anywhere with friends that is longer than two hours and before the boys are in bed..(anyways) Greg wanted to go to a friends party - this friend was celebrating his recent break up from his wife (which he SHOULD be celebrating, mind you, this girl was a FAT COW), but Greg had just been out the weekend before. He leaves from his job at 2PM and is gone until 9-12 at night. I fought with him about going down to Matt's since he'd gone out the week before and he gave me the "Well I have long weeks at work and I DESERVE..." The "I deserve" gets me every time! When you are a husband and a father of two small boys, all of your DESERVES go out the window, mister! No one deserves anything anymore, no matter how much or how little you work or whether you get to go to your friends house every weekend. He's not 18 anymore and his family should ALWAYS come first, especially when he knows I'm home with the kids all week. Its not easy managing my time either, buddy! He ended up apologizing and staying home, but I think the apology was more of a band-aid so I haven't given much thought to actually forgiving it. :haha: Men..

Shell: I hope you guys are doing well. I think of you every day and hope that your money saving tricks are working. The last of my extra money went on my CD's to help me save more money!

AFM: The boys are good! Jake is teething so badly he's given himself a callous on one of his fingers where he chews! I've found this solution made by Boiron called Camilia and it really seems to soothe him and gets rid of a lot of the drool for a little while. It comes in pre-dose liquid filled capsule type things and he seems to really like the taste. He opens his little bird mouth and lets me put the drops in :thumbup: He goes in for his 4 month well baby exam tomorrow so we'll see where we are and how we're doing. He's been a funny pooper the past couple of days, pooping 3 times one day and none the next, then three times two days in a row and none the next. Silly munchkin :shrug: Liam just got a big boy bed and has been sleeping in it all night! We didn't bother putting the frame down since I KNOW FOR SURE that toys will just end up under there, so we're going to put some L brackets on the head board to hold it in place since its oak and a bookcase. No need for a 3 year old to climb up there and get tackled by a giant piece of wood. I hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Thread has been pretty quiet around here lately.......

Sam, Oh poor Jackson... Emme has been chewing and chewing and then when she fell sick this week I noticed her gums are really red and swollen. I hope his amber bracelet you bought him helps out! 

Candy how is Benson doing on his formula??? 

Sarah I hope you are having lots of fun with all you CD meetings and events! 

Afm, I dunno what is going on with Emmaleigh anymore and I frankly have given in to just holding her all the time and letting her just scream out whatever in the hell is going on....I can't say that having a baby has honestly helped our marriage out either at this point but with the financial problems also I feel like just throwing in the towel sometimes. Emme has been sick from her shots and is kinda back to feeling better today. I hope all you ladies and LOs are doing well. I have tried to keep up on Facebook but I have even fell behind there.


----------



## ukgirl23

hang in there Shell my love! You and Allen have been through touh times I know you can get over this jurdle too! Its such a short period of time before they get old enouh to voice their issues and ask fo help. This screaming unsettled stage wont last forever and then things will be smoother. 

Thank you for asking about BenBen. He is back on the booby for now we are waiting for a new formula called neocate because he wouldnt drink nutramigen. His poo is back to yellow but still full of mucus and slime. Im having a hard time from health visitors and drs around here because I made the choice to stop bfing even though it was on advice from a nurse none of the other parties can agree well I say fuck them breast is not always best and Benson is now fully vaxed for the year so if I decide to go on the formula then that is MY choice as a mother and they can all eat shit. Sorry went off on a little rant there!! haha

WE MIHT HAVE A HOUSE!!! yay!! we went to view it and it is gorgeous and big so much nicer than my flat. It needs some love and care but it has great potential! Lucas come home and started packing his bags haha. If we get it we can move in early next month. Im so excited. The kids will have a garden and I will have a dining room so I can have people over for dinner and we are planning a special housewarming kids halloween party for the kids and their friends as my friends are mainly the parents of my.kids friends lol Im so excited! Fingers crossed we get it!! xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Poor Benny and his tummy! I don't see why they are giving you so much trouble since it is obviously so difficult for his tummy and you. I hope that the new formula works out great for him and all things get better!

YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAY for you getting a new house! We bought our house and remodeled it and it is perfect for us! and how cute of Lucas to pack his bags and move right in lol!!!!!!!!!

Emme's a good baby but here lately she just screams and cries until she is so tired that she will suck her thumb and fall right to sleep. I am not sure what is going on. 
Thanks girl! I know we have weathered some big storms in our relationship....hopefully this will pass too. :)


----------



## Steph82

Shell, it will pass for sure!!! :hugs: like candy said, you have been trough so much together, this is only another bump!!
Do you think that Em may still be in her leap? I'm sure the combination of that, and her teeth, will lead to one unhappy baby. 
Laurynn is back home now right? Do you think that maybe the added excitement at the house could have stirred her up a bit? I know that every slight change at the house, always reflects in Grayson's mood.

Candy, I posted a question about the hose on FB.. Guess I should have checked here first lol. How exciting!! :happydance: how much longer until you find out if you get it? I'm sure it will be awesome to have the extra space!! All I hear is: there will be extra room for Florida friends to come visit :rofl:... Totally playing 
I'm sure Lucas and Connie are ready to get some space to roam lol.

I hope everyone is doing well and getting along.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh yeah her and Brandon live here every other week. And they were home this last week also. I don't quite know if it is the leap or teeth or what. :shrug:It could be a little of everything but if so this by far has been the worst leap we have had to go through.:devil::devil:

Today was the first day of school for everyone and sadly I was so EXCITED!!! Lol :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## doggylover

Lol steph do we all have to start looking for houses with a room for you and Grayson?! :haha:

Candy great news about the house, sounds like its all gonna go ahead pretty easily now :happydance: you'll have to show us some pics when you move in!

Shell, so sorry to hear about all the problems that you're having atm, with Emme and with Allen too. Isabelle is suffering in this leap as well, and its some cosmic joke that teeth come at the same time!! :hugs: every day just seems to be "one of those days" at the minute, so you aren't alone! The kids are all back at school now? At least you get some quiet(er) time during the day now...right?! 

Afm, you most likely saw on fb my latest woe about Iz crying during the night. Positives from that were that she did self settle, and she slept for 3.5hrs when she fell asleep again, which is pretty much great going for us these days. I'm still trying to not boob her every time she wakes, and so far it's not going too badly (last night is the exception!) if she wakes up before 2hrs have elapsed since her last wake and feed, she doesn't get any boob. She does however, get a fancy light show on the ceiling! Which seems to actually help, and she may get a little gum rub if she's really fussing. She's still groaning and fussing in her sleep though so I'm not getting a huge pile of sleep, so I was delighted when someone at my bf group told me yesterday I was looking so fresh faced and refreshed haha! 

Other than that, I haven't heard from my "friends" in a very long time now. I haven't seen any of them in over two months, no contact from one in that time, and just a message saying happy birthday from the others. So as far as I'm concerned, our friendships are now done. I'm not too worried anymore. At first I was angry and hurt, and confused, but now I don't really care. I'm making new friends through my cloth nappy group, and bf group too, and my SIL and I are so close now, so I don't feel I am lacking or missing out on anything at all.


----------



## lily28

hey ladies! how's everyone?

Sarah, I have no really good advice for Izzy crying during night, except be patient w/ her. As I said in fb I just boob Dennis if he wakes up and so far it works, at least during nights.days are a whole different story... 

boo at your friends... I'm not the type who has tons of friends, so it is easy keeping in touch with the few I have. For me the first big shock was when I got married, my old "friends" didn't even show up at the wedding, or just stopped contacting me.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Sarah...i must say those women aren't even friendship worthy of you! I am sorry that they did that to you but at least you have seen them for who they really are and that it isn't your fault for their shortcomings as friends. I am glad you have gained new better friends through your groups and that you are so close to your SIL! 

Well i kind of get quiet time but with this devilish leap and Emme teething it has been rather intense. It makes it easier to get house work done and some quick naps in when Emme is sleeping too so the nights aren't nearly as bad when I am up with her.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh Sarah those girls again! Theybarent good friends at all! Have you made any mummy friends at any groups? Life with a baby is stressful enough without adding neglectful friends into the mix! I hope Izzy has a better night tonight xx 

I will absolutely post up pics when we move in. As I say it needs some work so dont expect to be blown away at first. I love that I can do it up a bit thouh and put my stamp on thr place. Ive already decorated the kids rooms in my head. Connie is having a girly butterfly room and Lucas is having a super hero room! So fun!! 

we have given Ben a dummy now. He was comfort sucking a lot.Now I get more time with Connie and Lucas in the evenings with is great!!! x


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Candy their rooms sound lovely!!! I can't wait to see pictures and see how you decorate! I love decorating our house and re do the inside every spring! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Shell I have to tell you that Emme sitting with the pumpkin is sooooooo cute!!!! She looks so grown up already! I want to grow veggies and fruit in our new garden but Aaron says it will take up football space hahaha men!! x


----------



## doggylover

Thanks for all your kind words re: my (ex?!) friends. I didn't have a pile of friends anyway, so really now I have one good friend who I adore but we live far apart so don't see each other much. But tbh, I have my SIL, sister, Simon and my mum (and Izzy of course!) and I'm happy with them. I'd choose family over friends any day :)

Last night was great! Simon slept in the spare room as he was having trouble sleeping anyway, then was exhausted by the "bad" night. He sttn haha:) and Izzy slept better than she has in weeks! I hope that was coincidence, or he's getting kicked out until she's in her own room :rofl: 

Candy, always better to be able to put your own stamp on a place anyway :) Simon and I chose a house which was in poorer condition than other houses we saw as to us, it had more potential for us to make our own. 

Shell, I've had to have Izzy in her sling a lot lately to try and get any housework done. Maybe try something similar with Emmaleigh?


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Candy! I am very proud of our pumpkin patch and TBH Allen told me it probably wasn't going to grow...I showed him! Maybe he will let you have a section and he can have the rest to play in! lol

Sarah BAHAHAHAHA you just might have to force Daddy to sleep on the couch so Izzy can sleep! Lmao I am going to try her carrier again tonight she usually sweats really bad but I am up for it if it will calm her down!


----------



## doggylover

Sweating might mean she is so exhausted she has no energy to cry?!?!?

So, something pretty awful I saw today. I was parked in Tesco in a parent and baby space and, as I returned to the car with the shopping (and Izzy!) a woman was getting out of her car next to me and walking away. I could hear a child screaming and I looked over, and there was a boy of maybe 3/4 in the backseat, and I could see a baby car seat too. I assumed she was just getting a trolley to put them in.......she wasn't. She just left them in there, and the kid was SCREAMING. I really didn't know what to do, but he was getting so worked up, that I knocked on the window and asked if he was OK, and he said yes, then I waved at him and played peek a boo (the baby was asleep, he would have been younger than ours) for about 10 minutes (while also amusing Iz) until I saw her saunter back, at which stage I jumped in my car and left. I didn't want her to think I was interfering and beat me up or anything (I'm only partially kidding) 

I was GOBSMACKED. OK, so the kids were fine, but what if it hadn't been me next to them? What if it had been some paedophile? Or what if the little boy had cried so much he'd made himself sick (which I have no doubt he would have done) and he had have choked on it? Or the baby woke up? Horrific. I took her registration plate and asked my family if I should call social services, but as they said, technically she didn't do anything wrong so there isn't anything SS can do. Which is awful.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my dear that is horrible that she just left them in the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I am glad that you were there to help calm him until the mom returned. I don't know if I could have remained as calm and acted so nicely about the situation. Poor babies. Here in the US they would have had CPS and the Cops called on them and lost their children if almost anyone had seen that. :( 

I wish sweating meant no crying...I have to honestly let her scream it out sometimes because she refuses to settle. I feel so badly about it. Last night seemed ok and then today she let me have it. At least I got a little sleep to be able to deal with it all today.


----------



## doggylover

I left my mobile at home, which is lucky for that woman or i think I would have called the police. 

I'm so sorry she is giving you such hell at the minute. I think even getting some sleep makes things a little easier, but having them scream all day is the hardest thing ever :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

It is...it seems like I can't get anything done at all. I would give anything to get my calm baby who slept 3-5 hours through the night as the demon baby. Hopefully it will sort itself out after a while. Can you believe they are already 20 weeks!


----------



## ukgirl23

mommabrown Benson sweats too it freaked me out at first because I left him in his bou cer and the patch where his feet were was soaked through when I come back. I was told its normal and some babkes are just sweaty lol xx
when he cries hard he gets sweaty all over his hair looks like hes just had a bath hahaxx

Sarah some people shoukdnt have had kids thays clear sometimes. I would call Ss and query it. I woukdnt even leave my child of 7 or 5 alone in the car while I went to pay for petrol or just nip in for bread lol even if the baby is asleep and the kid was playing up she shoukd have got them.all out and taken them both with her. I can see from her side thay she was probably frustrated and only.needed to nip in the shop for a few items and didnt see the point of waking the baby and dragging the screaming 3 year old with her and we have all had times where we are tempted to just run it but we never do incase something bad happens while we are gone. In 10 minutes anything could happen. You would be surprised at what my kids have managed to do in one minute or 20 seconds let alone ten minutes! Good for you staying and watching them you are amazing!! There si no harm in calling ss for advice you dont have to give any info unless they feel it is important xx


----------



## ukgirl23

tomorrow is the day Connie and Lucas go with William unsupervised. I can't sleep. Aaron's no support at all! I feel like I'm sending them off to a death sentence. Poor Lucas is only 5 he can't look after himself, Connie is a bit older so hopefully she can keep them both safe. I'm absolutely dreading having to go into that center tomorrow and let them go, I don't think I can physically do it. I don't think I'll be able to let them go, I think they might have to drag them away from me. It's so unfair, I've raised those children and sacrificed everything for them but I have no saying in their safety. Someone who has a degree apparently knows my babies better than I do and what's best for them. I'm absolutely serious I don't think they're going to be able to get my kids off me once we are in there. He is an absolute cock fucker!!! I hate him!!


----------



## Steph82

Oh Candy... I'll be thinking of you all day. I can't even imagine what you must be going through! All I hope for, is that the day goes by super fast and you have your babies back! Connie has her phone right?? William will probably bring them back early, because he won't know what to do with them!! 
I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

I bet steph is right and he has no clue what to do with them all day - but he's such a vindictive asshole he will keep them anyway! Make sure and let us know how it all goes


----------



## ukgirl23

I managed to let go of them and took Benson to the beach to take my mind off it. When I went to collect them they werent there and it was already over the time that contact should have finished. He bad taken them to a soft play area and decided not to leave until the time he was meant to be back woth them. I was absolutely fuming! Then they took them to another room so they coukd say good bye to him then theynput the kids in the room with me and said ok see you later then and left us to just leave.... I told them I wasnt happy with him being late they didnt seem to give a shit! I hate him so much. He done that on purpose to scare me hes such a cock!!


----------



## Steph82

First off: the kids are back where they belong!!!!! Thank god!
Secondly: what a dick!!! I cannot believe he kept them over!! 

What did the kids say how their day went?? I hope good for their sake of course!!


----------



## ukgirl23

they had a great time with him Steph but to be honest I knew they would anyway since he has to do what thry want to do because he has to win them back over to loving him. What ever they say goes at th moment. If he is late back tomorrow I will be even more pissed off. I will let this one go since it was day one but he better be on the ball tomorrow... the only thing getting me through this is shopping sprees. Im going to have more clothes and shoes than I can handle soon :/ xx


----------



## doggylover

If you don't mind me asking, candy, what do they really think of him? Do they love him like a dad, or is he just someone who now comes to do fun stuff with them every so often? Do they talk about him when he isn't there? 

I'm glad, for their sake, they had fun, but boy is this guy into his control tactics :/ looks like you and Ben had fun at the beach though!


----------



## ukgirl23

Well I actually asked Connie why she was excited to go with her daddy this week and she said she likes to go because he has lots of money and can afford to do anything she and Lucas want!! I was appalled that she felt that way at first and lectured her about not loving someone for money and instead to love them for who they are but later on I was thinking that it's not their fault that they feel way when he disappears for a long time then comes back throwing money, clothing and toys at them before fucking off again for an unknown period of time, all he has been to them is a source of entertainment and monitory gain which is not what I want my children to be brought up with personally. 

Benson loved the sand he loved running his fingers through it and getting his little toes buried, he didn't enjoy having to wash his hands in the cold shower water afterwards though haha! Poor little man! xx

How is Isabelle doing now with her cot? Is she still sleeping well? x


----------



## Steph82

Yeah candy, that's a catch 22 about the money. What are the kids supposed to think?!? I wouldn't know what to do, if I was in your position. I do believe, that they will learn the difference the older they get. I'm sure, they turn to Aaron for daddy comfort.
The pics of Ben at the beach were awesome! First pic of him I've seen, that he's laughing!! So sweet


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm grateful that they have Aaron Steph they have a good role model to look up to. Most of the time!!! I love love loooooved that pic of Grayson and daddy at the rock resturant!! Super awesome!! xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

I hope everyone is keeping well!

We got back from our 10 day vacation last night and I am sooooo tired today! :sleep: We had a lovely time visiting with family and getting to see our nephew again while introducing Peter to several family members he hadn't met yet. We certainly learned some helpful tips and tricks for traveling by plane with a baby too. The first two flights were 50% ok and 50% terrible... the last two flights were MUCH better and Peter only fussed a little bit on the last one right as we were landing. 

I've also discovered that babies don't switch Time Zones as fast as we do and that it really messes up sleeping and nap patterns. So do grandparents! :dohh: I could have thumped my MIL at one point while we were gone. Peter was NOT getting any of his daytime naps in, except for maybe a short snooze in the car etc., and I was getting annoyed saying that he needs to go have a proper nap. His poor little eyes were red but whenever he yawned she wasn't looking, and he wasn't crying so she didn't believe me that he was overtired. Finally the poor kid lost it and started his raptor shrieking and was totally inconsolable for a little while until I got him settled and sent off to sleepy land. When I came back up stairs after putting him down and I promptly informed her that Peter doesn't cry about wanting to sleep until he is WAY past his limit, and she fluffed it off to say that no one other than his mother would know that he was tired because he didn't look tired at all! :growlmad: Hello!? I am his mother and I told you he was tired!

We had a lovely time while we were gone overall... but I'm certainly glad to be home! 10 days is a long vacation, and a 10 day vacation with a baby is a REALLY long time!


----------



## doggylover

Sarah, Im sure getting home was such a relief, even if you do have a good time. I think when away like that you just have to accept that it's all going to be screwed up and your kid will be a tired, screeching monster for a lot of it (well, I do anyway when we go to Simons parents!!) 

Candy, it's sad that that is all C&L see their dad as, but at the end of the day it's his fault, him who is losing out on their real love. And as they get older they will realise that his money doesn't equal his love, and they'll probably be angry with him for just using money when they want/need his love. Thank goodness for Aaron.

Isabelle is doing great in her cot. The last few nights have been the best nights in a looooong time :) I don't know what changed, but two nights she went down with zero fuss, slept until approx 3am, then a feed, asleep until 6.30am, into bed with me and asleep until 9am!! I couldn't believe it! Last night she fussed going to bed and wanted fed at 11.30, but slept then until 4am, so overall we've had some great nights!

Days though...oh my gosh. She has had a terrible week of teething (I assume) and two days straight she screeched like a wild animal in pain. They coincided with her good nights sleep lol. Then yesterday she was slightly better (and slightly worse night) and today she's been great so I assume a crap night, following that formula!! 

She's getting so big too, but still showing no interest in food, or signs that she is ready to wean, so we are still milk only. I'm so glad because I really am way too lazy to start puréeing things! So when we can start giving her chunks off our plate it will be much just perfect! Maybe I should change my blog name to "the lazy momma in me"?!


----------



## kristyrich

Hi ladies!!! Gee it's been such a long time, since I've been on here!! Where has everyone gone??? Can't believe our babies are nine months already!! Chelsea is just starting to crawl and babbling, mum, dad, go go go and shakes her head no to everything!!! Lol. She just started clapping too. Gee they grow so fast!!!
So how is everyone keeping?? How is everyone bubs?
I've been flat out!! Not sure if I told you all last time, but Riley was diagnosed with autism, so we are in the midst of sorting out all the private therapies etc. 
my second daughter is off to school this year!!! It's unbelievable! She seems too little, lol. But she is already known at the school now as the chatterbox haha!
I'm keeping myself really busy too. Have just started running my own scentsy business as an independent scentsy consultant. The products are to die for!!! My house is stocked with scentsy lol. If anyone wants to have a squizzy, you can look at my website, www.scentsdevine.scentsy.com.au. You can also like my facebook page! www.facebook.com/scentsdevine (can only sell in australia at this point, but seeing if I can sell to other countries soon) 
Hope to hear from you all soon!!! Would love to know how everyone is going??! Do we have another page on here now, or everyone's just keeping busy busy?? 
Kristy <3


----------



## ooSweetPea

Kristy good to hear from you! We have a private Facebook page that we've been using - let's just say we are talking about something new multiple times a day on there, it's a very busy page! You are more than welcome to join us if you want :)


----------



## kristyrich

That would be great!!! How do I get there, lol.

Just come back from the hospital with my little man. Had high temps and rash, and scratching like crazy. :(


----------



## Vicyi

Ooo can i join pls too :) x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just PM me your Facebook names and I'll have the page creator add you (can't search it and join because it's a private/hidden group) :)


----------

